# Duyuru > Gündem >  CIA Böyle Öğretti (2)

## bozok

*CUMHURBAşKANI GüL ASKERE SİVİL YARGI YASASINI üNCEDEN BİLİYOR MUYDU?*
** 
 

Kısaca *“Askere sivil yargı”* diye andığımız yasa değişikliği hakkında çok garip bilgiler konuşulmaya başlandı.

Söylenti demiyorum, bilgilerden söz ediyorum. 

Milliyet’ten Fikret Bila dün şöyle yazdı: 

*“Başbakan Erdoğan’ın, Org. Başbuğ’u ve TSK’yı zor durumda bırakacak bir kastı olmadığı, bir kelimelik yasa değişikliğinin yaratacağı hukuki ve pratik sorunlar konusunda detaylarıyla bilgilendirilmediği de yansıyan bilgiler arasında.”*

Bila, gerçek bir gazeteci olarak yalnızca haber bilgisiyle uğraşır. Bu nedenle de yazdıkları kıymetlidir.

*Erdoğan her şeyi hesaplamıştı*
Ancak bize yansıyan bilgilere göre *“Erdoğan’ın yeterince bilgilendirilmediği”* iddiası çok doğru değil. Erdoğan başından beri duruma son derece iyi vaziyet ediyor. 

Yasa değişikliği perşembeyi cumaya bağlayan mübarek gecede yapıldı. Pazar günü ise Başbakan şöyle konuşuyordu: 

*“üıkan yasa darbeye ve darbecilere karşı. Hepsini rahatlıkla yargıla(r)sın.”*

Oysa aynı gün Türk halkı yasa değişikliğinin inceliklerini kavramaya çalışıyordu. 

ürneğin Hürriyet gazetesinin 29 Haziran pazartesi günkü *“Tek kelimeyle kopan fırtına”* başlıklı haberi dikkate alın. Bu haber o günün en önemli ve en ileri haberiydi. Söz konusu tek kelimelik değişikliğin hangi kanun maddesinin hangi bendinde değiştirildiğini belirlemek için bile iki güne ihtiyaç olmuştu. 

*TSK’ya kastetmek*
Gelelim en önemli soruya: *“TSK’ya karşı kasıt var mıydı?”*
Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı üiçek* "Tüm samimiyetimle söylüyorum biz bu yasayı bir gece yarısı operasyonu olarak planlamadık”* diyor. Tabi ki üiçek’in sözüne inanmak gerekir. 

Gelin görün ki, o gece Meclis’ten öyle bir yasa geçti ki; devlet krizi meydana geldi. 

Sivil savcılara *“Sen darbe hazırlığı yaptın. Hükümet devirmeyi istiyorsun”* diyerek Genelkurmay Başkanı hakkında soruşturma yapma yetkisi verildi. Kovuşturması yetkisi de sivil mahkemeye tanındı.

*AKP ne yaptığını çok iyi biliyor*
Milliyet’te 30 Haziran Salı günü pek fazla dikkat çekmediğini düşündüğüm bir haber yayınlandı. Mansur üelik’in kaleme aldığı haberin başlığı şöyleydi: 

*“CHP ile MHP ciddi bir hatayı önledi.”*

Hangi hata?

Haberden aynen aktarıyorum:

*“TBMM Adalet Komisyonu üyesi MHP Ordu Milletvekili Rıdvan Yalçın, Milliyet’e, “Tasarının tümünün oylamasına geçilmeden önce verilen arada bu durumu fark edip uyarıda bulununca, Komisyon Başkanı Ahmet İyimaya redaksiyon yetkisi alarak “asker olmayan kişilerin” ifadesinin metine girmesini sağlayarak, istediğimiz değişikliği yaptırdı.”* 

Bu olay Meclis tutanaklarına da şöyle yansıdı:

*“ADALET KOMİSYONU BAşKANI AHMET İYİMAYA (Ankara) - Değerli Başkanım, önergenin kabulüyle oluşan yeni 6'ncı maddede, önergede bir özne noksanlığı var. Gerçekten, üçüncü satırda "veya" ifadesinden, edatından başlamak üzere "asker kişilerle iştirak halinde işlemesi durumunda" ibaresinden sonra gelmek üzere "asker olmayan kişilerin" öznesinin konması lazım. Bu bir redaksiyon noksanlığıdır. Komisyon çoğunluğumuz da vardır ve metne bu şekilde, düzeltme prensipleri içerisinde, 85 veya diğer maddeler…”* 

Yazım hatası dedikleri, yasanın öznesi. üzne olmazsa yasanın bir anlamı yok. 

Peki hükümet partisi böyle temel bir yanlışa neden düşer? 

üünkü konsantre oldukları konu 6’ıncı maddeden sonra gelen askerlerin sivil mahkemelerde yargılanması konusuydu da, onun için.

Yani AKP’nin kilit kadroları ne yaptıklarını iyi biliyorlardı. 

Yeni düzenlemelerin halen devam eden soruşturma ve davalarda da uygulanacağı hükmü de zaten bu işin ruhunu veriyor. Yasa değişikliklerinin her biri Ergenekon Savcılarının yetkilerinin daha da genişletilmesi anlamına geliyor.


*Gül veto etmeyebilir*

şimdi sıra can alıcı soruda…

Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, askere sivil yargı düzenlemesinden haberdar mıydı?

Güvenilir kaynaklardan edindiğim bilgilere göre bizim için sürpriz olan yasa değişikliği Gül için şaşırtıcı olmadı. üünkü o da başından beri, aynen Başbakan gibi duruma vaziyet ediyor. 

Bu şartlar altında Gül’ün yasayı kısmen veto edeceğini düşünmek ne kadar gerçekçi?

(Kısmi) Veto kararı mümkün. 

30 Haziran’da kaleme aldığımız yazıda meselenin *hukuki planda* irdelenmesi halinde veto kararının çıkacağı bilgisini aktardık. Bu bilgi daha sonra pek çok gazetede de tekrarlandı. 

(http://www.odatv.com/Siyaset/abdullah_gul_askere_sivil_yargi_yasasini_veto_edec ek-16709.html)
 
Peki Gül meseleye siyasi açıdan bakacak olursa ne olur?

Bu durumda bileği bükülen taraf, sahayı terk eder. 

Gül’ü son derece iyi tanıyan ortak arkadaşımızın tabiriyle, *“demedi demeyin”.* 



*Ahmet Erhan üelik*


*Odatv.com*
3 Temmuz 2009

----------


## bozok

*ERTUğRUL üZKüK’E ALBAY üİüEK’TEN YANIT* 
** 
 

Bundan on gün önce 5 yandaş gazete (Bugün, Star, Taraf, Vakit ve Zaman) eşzamanlı bir manşet haber yapmışlardı. Bu gazeteler o haberde Albay Dursun üiçek’in askeri savcılık ifadesine attığı imza ile daha önce başka yerlere attığı imzaların farklı olduğunu öne sürüyorlardı. 

Bilinmeyen bir* “kaynak”,* büyük olasılıkla da o sahte belgeyi imal eden kaynak albayın daha önce çeşitli yerlere attığı yirmiye yakın imza örneğini o beş gazeteye *“servis etmiş”* onlarda bu imza örneklerini birinci sayfalarından yayınlamışlardı. 


Bu olay üzerine Hürriyet Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Ertuğrul üzkök 23 Haziran tarihinde Albayım bana söyleyin:* "Niye?"* başlıklı bir yazı yazdı. üzkök o yazıda şöyle demişti: “*Albay üiçek, verdiği son ifadede niye farklı bir imza kullandı? Bu tavır insanın kafasında,* "Acaba korktuğu bir şey mi var"* sorusunu ister istemez uyandırıyor. Kendisine ulaşıp, bu sorunun cevabını almayı gerçekten çok isterdim…”* 

İşte Ertuğrul üzkök’ün çok merak ettiği o sorunun yanıtını Albay üiçek önceki günkü savcılık ve mahkeme ifadelerinde vermiş. Bu sorunun yanıtı yukarıda saydığımız beş yandaş dışındaki bir çok gazetede bugün yer aldı. 

*Yanıt şu:* Albay üiçek son üç yıldır sadece askeri savcılıktaki soruşturma evrakına attığı imzayı kullanıyormuş. Albay, malum fotokopideki imzanın kendisine ait olduğunu, ancak bu imzayı 10 yıl önce bir başka belgeye attığını, bu imzanın dijital yöntemler kullanılarak belgenin altına yapıştırılmış olabileceğini söylemiş. 


Yani sahte belgeyi imal edenler o imzayı albayın en az üç yıl önce başka bir vesileyle attığı bir evraktan alıp bu fotokopiye monte etmişler! 


Albay üiçek böylece Ertuğrul üzkök’ün on gün önce sorduğu soruyu da yanıtlamış oluyor. 


Meğer Ertuğrul üzkök on gün önceki yazıda işin aslını anlayabilmek için o soruyu şöyle sormalıymış: *“Bu fotokopinin altında neden albayın son ifadeye attığından farklı bir imza var?”* 


Meğer psikolojik harekat timleri usta gazeteci üzkök’ü bile yanıltacak kadar *“işlerinde”* uzmanlaşmışlar! 



*Odatv.com* 
3 Temmuz 2009

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'un Sorumlusu Kim?*


 

*Ergenekon sanıklarından Noel Baba Vakfı Başkanı Muammer Karabulut'tan çarpıcı açıklama...*

*ERGENEKON’UN SORUMLUSU, CHP ve BAYKAL!..* 

ünceki gün 250. Madde ile görevli birimlerce yürütülen ERGENEKON SORUşTURMASININ Anayasaya aykırı olduğuna ilişkin mahkemeye yaptığım talep ve açıklamayı, ilgili davanın avukatı olduğu için CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz BAYKAL’ı da yolladım… 

BAYKAL’a *“Sanırım siz de hukuk devletine olan inancınızdan dolayı CHP olarak böylesi bir aykırlığa sessiz kalmazsınız... Ben vatandaş olarak görevi yaptım, bu yazı ile tarihi sorumluluğun sizde olduğunu arz etmek istiyorum...”* dedim… 

Hala bir yanıt alamadım… 

Fakat aynı günlerde BAYKAL’ın CMK’nın 250. Maddesinin 3 fıkrasında yere alan *“hali”* yerine *“halin de”* olarak yer alan kanun maddesinin *“Anaysaya aykırı”* olduğunu söyeleyecek kadar öfkelendiğine de tanıklık ettik…

şimdi Ergenekon’un avukatlığını üstlenecek kadar savunma yapan bir BAYKAL, *“bir kelimenin”* Anayasaya aykırı olduğunu söylerken, 250. Madde ve ilgili madde ile görevli olan savcı ve hakimlerin Anayasaya aykırı olduğunu bilmiyor mu? 

Aynı BAYKAL, TBMM’de muhalefet partisi başkanı olarak, 4 Aralık 2004 tarihinde Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemeleri’nin (DGM) yerine kurulan 250. Madde kapsamında görevlendirilen hakim ve savcılar için neden Anayasaya aykırıdır demedi? 

Hukuk devletinde *“özel mahkeme, özel hakim ve savcı”* olur mu? Diyerek neden konuyu Anayasa Mahkemesine götürmedi!.. 

Bakın o Anayasya ve evrensel hukukun bütün araç ve gereçlerine aykırı madde, yürürlüğe girmeden, henüz 1 Mayıs 2006 tarihinde Ergenekon soruşturması başlamadan önce İnsan Hakları Derneği’nin web sitesinde *“benzeşmeden aynılaşan”* görüş şu şekilde ifade edilmiş; *“Toplumsal Muhalefet Susturulmakta, Tehdit Edilmekte(…) Tasarı ile 'örgütün faaliyetini düzenleyenlerin de örgütün yöneticisi olarak cezalandırılacağı' gibi yeni muğlak suç tipleri yaratılmış, propaganda suçu hiçbir kurala bağlanmadan yeniden çok daha geniş kapsamda düzenlenmiştir. Tasarının bu maddesi ile TOPLUMSAL MUHALEFET TAMAMEN DENETİM ALTINA ALINMAK VE SUSTURULMAK İSTENMEKTEDİR. SİYASAL PARTİLER, SENDİKALAR, DERNEKLER, VAKIFLAR, AYDINLAR, üğRENCİLER, İNSAN HAKLARI SAVUNUCULARI VE HERKESİN İRADESİ TESLİM ALINMAK İSTENMEKTEDİR…”* Yıl 3 Temmuz 2009 söylenenler doğrulandı mı? 

- Doğrulandı… 

TBMM’de muhalefet olan bir parti, iktidardaki partinin yaptığı gibi, Anayasaya aykırı bu uygulamaya sessiz kaldı ve hala da sessiz kalıyor. 

üünkü, dışardaki muhalefete BAYKAL’da karşıydı… 

Bakmayın BAYKAL’ın Ergenekon’daki timsah gözyaşlarına… 

Yapılan hile ortaya çıkartılmıştır!.. 

Ergenekon süreci tarihe, *“Laik Cumhuriyetin yerine Ilımlı Din Cumhuriyeti kurmak isteyen gerici devrim tarafları, ATATüRK ilke ve devrimlerini insanlık onuru gören, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti Anayasasına ve kanunlarına TARAF olan insanları, iktidar ve muhalefetin ortaklaşa yasallaştırdığı özel yasalarla, özel mahkemelerde var edilen suçlarla yargıladılar”* olarak geçecektir… Bir numaralı sorumlusu ise Deniz BAYKAL olacaktır!.. 3 Temmuz 2009 


*Muammer KARABULUT* 

*03.07.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*O Haberlerin Arkasındayım*


*Mustafa Balbay*
*Açık İstihbarat*
*02.07.2009*




4 aydır tutuklu bulunan Cumhuriyet Gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi *Mustafa Balbay,* gazetesine yayımlanmaya başlanan *“Gerilimli Yıllar*” adlı yazı dizisinde, hakkındaki yargısız infazlara cevap verdi:* “Darbe günlüğü tanımını reddediyorum, haberlerimin arakasındayım”*
__________________________________________________ _______________________

“Yukarıda sıraladığım yelpazenin bütün taraflarıyla diyaloğum vardı. Bunların tümü yasal zeminlerde, makamlarda gerçekleştirilen diyaloglardı. Kimi aldığım bilgileri haberleştirdim. Bunlar o günlerin koşulları içinde çok kritik ve tartışılan haberler oldu. Doğal olarak o haberlerin tümünün arkasındayım. 

Tutuklanmamın arkasından medyada yer alan haberler ve yorumlar, benim konumumu ayrı bir tartışma konusu haline getirdi. Hem bu tartışmayı benim açımdan netleştirmek hem de Türkiye’nin sözünü ettiğim dönemine bir ölçüde açıklık getirmek için böyle bir yazı dizisi kaçınılmaz hale geldi. 

*“O dönem yaşanan her şeyi biliyorum, hafızamı ortaya koydum mu, not defterimi açtım mı yer yerinden oynar”* iddiasında değilim. 

Kimi görüşmelerim *“off the record”* idi. Yani yazılmamak üzere. Gelinen noktada bunları da bir ölçüde açmak gerekecek. 


*DARBE GüNLüğü TANIMINI REDDEDİYORUM* 

O günlere bir bütün olarak bakıldığında diziye *“Gerilimli Yıllar”* başlığını koymak uygun düşecekti. Bu diziyle ilgili elbette kimi tarafların açıklamaları olacaktır. üyle sanıyorum ki, gazetemiz yönetimi bunlara da yer verecektir. 

Medyada* “darbe günlüğü”* gibi sunulan kimi notlarıma ilişkin iddialara gelince... Her şeyden önce darbe günlüğü tanımını reddediyorum. Bu notlar sorguda bana gösterilmedi. O nedenle aynen kabul etmek ya da tümünü reddetmek gibi bir yöntemi benimsemedim. Evet, ben kimi notlar tuttum. Bunlar ham halde, ileride sadece benim gözden geçireceğim şeyler olduğu için içeriği hakkında da özenli olmadığım notlardı. O nedenle benim için ve muhatapları için hukuken bağlayıcı olduğunu düşünmüyorum. 


*NEDEN SİLDİM?* 

İleride bu dönemi bir araştırma olarak, bir kitap olarak yazabilirim düşüncesiyle aldığım bu notları neden sildim? 

*1-* İleride 2000’li yılları yazacak olursam, güncel olarak yazdığım haberlerin bana yeterince ışık tutabileceğini düşündüm. 

*2-* Olaylar öylesi bir hale geldi ki, bu notları bulundurmak artık anlamsız diye düşündüm. Gazetemizin bilgisayar sistemi yenilenirken arkadaşlar *“önceki dosyaların tümü siliniyor, saklayacaklarınız varsa ayıralım”* dediklerinde bir an düşündüm, *“yok”* dedim. Bu notların tümünü artık yok hükmünde saydım. Bu anlamda başka notlarım da yok.

*3-* 2007’den itibaren kendim için yeni kitap ve araştırma konuları seçtim. Son iki yılda yazdığım kitaplar (Heyecan Yaşlanmaz, 78’liler) bunun göstergesidir. 

Teknolojik takip artık o kadar ileri ki, yukarıda aktardığım bilgilerin ilgili merciler tarafından da hemen doğrulanabileceğini söyleyebilirim. 

*FARKLI NOTLAR BİRLEşTİRİLMİş, MONTAJLANMIş, YORUMLAR EKLENMİş* 

*“Balbay günlükleri”* diye sunulan metinlerle ilgili değerlendirmemi bir kez daha aktarmak istiyorum: 

Ben bu şekilde, özel bir dosya halinde günlük tutmadım. Benim farklı zamanlarda, farklı dosyalarda yer alan kimi notlarım bir araya getirilmiş, montajlanmış, yorumlar-açıklamalar eklenmiş ve ortaya böyle bir *“günlük”* çıkarılmış. 

şunu da vurgulamadan geçemeyeceğim; bilgisayarıma son 10 yılda giren-çıkan yazı ve belgenin tümü yüz binlerce sayfayı bulur. Bunlardan sadece bir bölümünün çıkarılıp, özel olarak montajlanıp salt bir kesimle diyaloğumun olduğunun ortaya çıkarılmak istenmesini kabul edemem. 

Dizide iki temel amacım var: 

*1-* 2000’lerin ilk yarısındaki Türkiye’nin siyasal tablosunu ortaya koymak. 
*2-* Mustafa Balbay’ın gazetecilik hedefleri dışında başka hiçbir gündeminin olmadığını anlatmak. 



*Kaynak:* Cumhuriyet Gazetesi

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON'DA FLAş GELİşME*

*3. İDDİANAME GELİYOR*

*03.07.2009 17:56 / haberturk.com*



Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında yazılan 3'üncü iddianame 20 Temmuz'dan önce açıklanacak. 20 Temmuz'da, ikinci iddianamenin ilk duruşması yapılacak. 

*Serdar KULAKSIZ-Pelin BERKüR / AHT*

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında 3'üncü iddianamenin yazımına Mart ayında başlandı. 3'üncü iddianame, Ergenekon operasyonlarının 9, 10 ve 11'inci dalgalarında haklarında işlem yapılan şüphelileri kapsıyor. 3. iddianamede, yaklaşık 55 sanık bulunduğu ve Poyrazköy'de 13 Nisan 2009'da başlayan kazı çalışmaları sonrası silah ve mühimmat bulunmasına ilişkin bazı şüphelilerin gözaltına alınmasına kadarki dönemi kapsadığı öğrenildi.

Soruşturma kapsamında ifade verip yaklaşık 19 saat tutuklu kaldıktan sonra *"mevcut delil durumuna göre"* ve *"kaçma şüphesi bulunmadığı"* gerekçesiyle tahliye edilen Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in, Beykoz kazılarından sonraki dönemi kapsaması beklenen 4. iddianameye girip girmeyeceği daha sonra belli olacak.

*İddianameye girmesi beklenenler*

3. iddianamede yer alan 50'den fazlası tutuklu yaklaşık 80 şüpheli arasında, tutuklu üzel Harekat Dairesi Eski Başkanvekili İbrahim şahin'in yanı sıra, gözaltına alındıktan sonra serbest bırakılan Milli Güvenlik Kurulu eski Genel Sekreteri Emekli Orgeneral Tuncer Kılınç, emekli Orgeneral Kemal Yavuz ve Yazar Yalçın Küçük'ün de adı geçiyor. Yeni iddianamede, halen yurtdışında bulunan İSTEK Vakfı Başkanı Bedrettin Dalan'ın da firari şüpheli sıfatıyla yer alacağı belirtiliyor. 3'üncü iddianamede 12'inci dalgada gözaltına alınan Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, Prof. Dr. Ferit Benay ve Fatih Helmioğlu'nun da aralarında bulunduğu şüphelilerin yer almadığı, bu kişiler için ise 4'üncü bir iddianamenin hazırlanabileceği belirtildi.

üçüncü iddianamenin, ikinci iddianamedeki şüphelilerin yargılanmaya başlanacağı 20 Temmuz'dan önce açıklanıp ilgili mahkemeye sunulacağı kaydedildi.


*Birinci Ergenekon iddianamesi*

ümraniye ilçesinde 12 Haziran 2007'de ele geçirilen patlayıcı maddeler nedeniyle başlatılan ve *''Ergenekon''* adı verilerek genişletilen soruşturma kapsamında hazırlanan ilk iddianame, 10 Temmuz 2008 tarihinde İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından kabul edildi. Davada 46'sı tutuklu 86 sanık yer aldı. İlk davanın tutuklu sanıkları arasında emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, İP Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek, yazar Ergun Poyraz, Doç. Dr. ümit Sayın, Doç. Dr. Emin Gürses, ümit Oğuztan ve emekli yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin'in de bulunuyor. İlk duruşma 20 Ekim 2008 tarihinde görülmeye başlandı. 10 Nisan itibariyle 73'üncü duruşma tamamlandı.


*İkinci iddianame* 

Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcılarca hazırlananan ikinci iddianame, 25 Mart 2009 tarihinde kabul edildi. 19'u tutuklu, 37'si tutuksuz 56 sanık hakkında suçlamaların yer aldığı iddianame, 1909 sayfa ve 5 bölümden oluşuyor. Mahkeme, halen görülmekte olan ''Ergenekon'' davası ile ikinci davanın birleştirilmesi yönünde karar almadı. Duruşma tarihi 20 Temmuz 2009 olarak belirlendi. *''Ergenekon''*da açılan ikinci davada sanıklar arasında emekli Orgeneraller Hurşit Tolon, şener Eruygur ile eski polis müdürü Adil Serdar Saçan, gazeteci Mustafa Balbay, JİTEM'in kurucularından Arif Doğan, Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkan Vekili Osman Paksüt'ün eşi Ferda Paksüt, gazeteci Tuncay üzkan ile ATO Başkanı Sinan Aygün de yer aldı.


*Suçlamalar*

Her iki iddianamede de en önemli suçlamalar olarak, *"Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi'ni ortadan kaldırmaya veya görevini yapmasını engellemeye teşebbüs etme, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümetine karşı silahlı isyana tahrik etme, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya veya görevini yapmasını engellemeye teşebbüs etme ve uyuşturucu veya uyarıcı madde ticareti yapma veya sağlama"* yer aldı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Aynalı sazan taktiği* 


*Selcan TAşüI* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 04/07/2009* 



Ne *“belge”*, ne *“kağıt parçası”...* Amberin Zaman *’kirli tezgah’ı* itiraf etti: Taraf tepkileri tetiklemek için yapılan sızmayı, sahte olup olmadığına aldırmadan hem toplumu hem devletin kurumlarını yemlemek için kullanmış


Mehmet Altan *“demokrasiye karşı asimetrik savaş”* konusunu gündeme getirmeden önce meğer epey gözlem imkanı bulmuş.

Kardeşinin yönettiği Taraf, demokrasiye karşı asimetrik savaşın kralına imza atmış meğer.

Demek boğaza karşı viski yudumlanan akşam sefalarında evde de konuşuldu konu.

Konunun bu kadar kaşıntı yaratmasının altından bit yeniği çıkacağını tahmin ediyorduk da... Bu böyle beyaz gömleğin üzerine düşen siyah asalak tanesi gibi, gözümüze soka soka olur mu tereddütteydik. Böyle ayan beyan, ititrafla ortaya çıkınca tadından yenmez oldu.

Kocası Erivan’da görevli bir ABD’li diplomat(!) olan Amberin Zaman bakın dün neler yazdı:

*“Taraf’ın yayımladığı belgenin gerçek olup olmadığından ziyade tarafların bu belgeye verdiği tepkiler önemliydi. Zira belgenin sızdırılması bir yönüyle tepki tetikleme hedefini de güdüyordu. şu an için hükümetin, verdiği tepkiler itibariyle galip görüntüsü verdiğini söyleyebiliriz.”*

Yenilgi neden hep zafere en çok yaklaştığınız anda gelir biliyor musunuz?

Rehavetten...

*“Ben oldum”* dediğiniz an, *“ham”* lığınız en net göstergesidir. 

Amberin Zaman da *“TSK yenildi görev tamamlandı”* rahatlığıyla yazmış belli ki...

Belki, daha önce Erivan’a maça gitmesi ve Ermenistan sınırının açılması konusunda Cumhurbaşkanı’na yazdığı açık mektuplara ışık hızıyla ve olumlu yanıtlar almış olması gibi, geçerli nedenleri olabilir... 

Peki bu sonucu değiştirir mi?

Bekleyip göreceğiz.

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nde *“Savaşsa, asıl şimdi başlıyor”* diyebilecek siyasiler, bürokratlar, askerler ve savcılar kalmışsa çok beklememize gerek bile kalmayacak...

üünkü bu yazı, bir yönüyle TSK’ya bir yönüyle de demokrasi ve topluma karşı yürütülen psikolojik operasyonun itirafnamesidir.

Zaman yaptıkları yayımın amacının, gizli bir darbe planını ortaya çıkarmak değil, zaten iktidarı bir gölge gibi takip eden, adını açıklamaktan aciz bir bakanın ifadesiyle *“karabasan”*ları olan asker ve darbe sözcüklerini bir umacı olarak kullanıp, TSK’ya karşı bir sivil darbe yaptıramak olduğunu itiraf etmiştir. 

üongar’ın* “darbeci Albay”* yaftası ile Genelkurmay Başkanlığı arasında kurmaya çalışırken çuvalladığı illiyet bağı, tam da bu noktada, psikolojik operasyon ile Taraf arasında rahatlıkla kurulabilir. 

üünkü Taraf geceyerısı *“konsantre güçlüğü çeken muhalefetten yasa kaçırma operasyonu”*ndan, Genelkurmay’ın kurumsal saygınlığının sorgulanmasına, ordunun sınır bekçisi olarak konumlandırılmasından, siyasi iktidarın yürütme memuru olarak biata mecbur kılınmasına uzanan *“gerilim”*i doğuran *“yem”*i atarak; sonuç ile somut biçimde delillendirilebilecek bir illiyet bağı kurmuştur.

Süreç yargı, siyaset ve toplumun bütün diğer kesimlerinin zihnindeki asker algısını şekillendirme amacı da güttüğünden asimetrik savaş aynı zamanda aklı ve mantığına tezgah kurulan toplum iradesine, dolayısıyla demokrasiyedir.

Taraf’ın aynı anda büyük küçük sayısız balığın (bir siyasi parti, bir cemaat, bir garip medya...) iştahını açacak yemine ilk atlayan sazan kim oldu peki?

Takdirini size bırakıyorum...



++++++



*‘Tarak gazetesi’*

İnternette *‘Tarak gazetesi’* adlı bir kısa film dolaşıyor... İki muzip delikanlı bir kağıda flaş haberler yazıp Tarak gazetesine her gün kapının altından bırakıyorlar... Belgeler anında o sırada genç kız ve kadınlarla ilgili yazısını kaleme almakta olan Ahmet Bey’e ulaştırılıyor. Ahmet Bey belgeyi görür görmez *‘Baskıyı durdurun’* talimatı veriyor. Belge ertesi güne manşet oluyor... Mesela:

*‘Ahmet Necdet Sezer aslında hala Cumhurbaşkanı ama medyadan gizleniyor.’*

*‘Atatürk ölmedi, basından gizleniyor, yakında darbe yapacak.’*

Hoş bir film. 

Ama Tarak gazetesi keşke filmdeki kadar saf olsa...


** Melih Aşık / Milliyet*


++++++


*Kim bu korkak bakan?*

Radikal Ankara Temsicisi Murat Yetkin *“Hükümetin etkili bir üyesiyle ismi saklı tutulmak kaydıyla önemli bir telefon görüşmesi”* yapmış. 

Radikal’in dünkü manşetinde görüşmenin içeriği vermişti.

Bakan kaynağı, Yekin’e özetle Cumhurbaşkanı’nın hakemlik değil yasal görevini yerine getirdiğini, CHP’nin itirazlarının nedeninin *‘CHP+Ordu=İktidar’* formülünün *‘işe yaramaz*’ hale gelmesiyle ilgili olduğunu anlatmıştı.

Ha bir de AKP hükümeti ile TSK arasında yaşananları, Türkiye ile ABD arasındaki ilişkiye benzetmiş bakan. Derviş’in fikri neyse zikri de odur. ABD’yle yatıp ABD’yle kalkınca *“kedi-fare oyunu”* gibi, daha geniş kitlelerin anlayacağı türden bir yaklaşım geliştirmek olanaklı olmuyor demek. Adı Yetkin’de saklı Bakan’a göre 1Mart tezkere krizinden sonra ABD ile ilişkiler nasıl daha *‘gerçekçi, kişilikli, rolüne uygun’* zemine oturmuşsa, bundan sonra TSK ile ilişkiler de *‘karabasandan uyandıkları’* gerçekçi bir döneme giriliyormuş. Hiç *‘Demek ki AKP’*iler orduyu karabasan olarak görüyorlarmış’ gibi bilinen çıkarımlar yapmayacağım. Bakanın benzetmesi gözümde tek bir sahne canlandırdı:

Obama TBMM kürsüsünde konuşuyor... Ardından kişilikli ilişkimiz kah Ermenistan sınırından göz kırparak, kah Heybeli’de her gece mehtaba çıkararak daha heyecanlı bir hal alıyor.

Merak ediyorum bu benzetmeyi yaparken bakanın zihninden geçen rol dağılımı nasıldı? Kişilikli ilişikinin zencisi AKP mi, yoksa TSK mı?

Yazıda bir soruya daha cevap aramak zorunda kaldım: Kimdi bu bakan?

AB heveskarlığından dolayı Egemen Bağış veya Ali Babacan’dır diye düşündüğüm de oldu, *“güzel, güneşli günler göreceğiz”* temasından yola çıkarak Deniz Gezmiş’e atıf hissine kapılıp Ertuğrul Günay’dır dediğimde...

Hakikaten kimdi o bakan?

Dokunulmazlık zırhına bürünmüş halde dahi düşüncelerini açıklamaktan korkan o bakan kimdi?

Sözlerinin arkasında duramayacak kadar basiretsizse nasıl iktidarın *“etkili”* isimlerinden olabiliyordu?

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümeti’nin bir bakanın bile makamını yok hükmünde saydırdığı bir ortamda, Tatvan Kaymakamı’nın çaresizliğini anlamak çok daha kolay oldu.

*Not:* Düşünce ve ifade hürriyetini dahi kullanmaktan aciz, maskeli bakanlarımızın da olduğunu göstermekten başka işe yaramayan söyleşiyi manşete taşıyan primata da bravo doğrusu...


++++++


*Karşı devrimin teorisyeni*

Türkiye’de olup bitenlere bakınca Antonio Gramsci’nin Marksist devrimin başarısı için oluşturduğu teorik modelin kullanıldığını görüyorum. Gramsci’ye göre iki tür savaş vardır. 
Sistem değiştirmekte önemli olan pozisyon savaşıdır. Bu, insanların beyinleri üzerine verilen kültürel bir savaştır. Bu savaşta sistemi değiştirmeye uğraşan taraf zihinler üzerine ve kültür üstünde bir hegemonya kurmaya başladığında sistem çökmeye hazır hale gelir. Cumhuriyet sistemini değiştirmeye kararlı unsurlar, cumhuriyetin yanlış uygulamalarından haklı olarak şikayet edenleri de yanlarına alarak, bir pozisyon savaşına başladılar. Amaç cumhuriyet sistemine rıza verilmesini sona erdirmek. 

** Serdar Turgut Akşam*



++++++



*Cumhurbaşkanı’na intikam çağrısı yaptı:*



27 Nisan’ı unutmayın!

Bu süreçte Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün 27 Nisan Muhtırası’nı da asla unutmaması gerekiyor...

Bu anayasal suçun işlendiği sırada kimse ağzını açmadı, askeriyedekiler de dÃ¡hil olmak üzere *’ağzını açmayanlar’*daha önemli konumlara geldi.

üstelik kimse yargılanmadı... Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi’ne, *’Kayserili bir tesviye teknisyeninin oğlunu Cumhurbaşkanı olarak görmek istemediğini’dayatan* zorba zihniyet olduğu gibi duruyor.


** Mehmet Altan / Star*

...

----------


## bozok

*Nur cemaatinde ergenekon ajanı* 


*04.07.2009 / gazeteport.com*


**


*AKP'nin cemaatçi vekillerini ve bakanlarını yakından izleyen eski Nurcu jandarma istihbarat ajanı, ikili oynayarak aynı zamanda Ergenekon'un faaliyetleriyle ilgili bilgileri hükümete vermiş. üift taraflı ajanı şener Eruygur alnından öpmüş.*



*İSTANBUL -* “Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’na istihbarat komutanı olarak atandı. Bana haber gönderdi. Kendisini ziyarete gittim. Ankara’da* ‘Oğlum ben senin sayende istihbarat komutanı oldum. Aynı çalışmanın daha büyüğünü yapacağız. Sen eşyanı topla hemen buraya gel’* dedi. Ben de Bursa’dan şahsi eşyamı alıp Ankara’ya geldim.”

Ergenekon davasının gizli tanıklarından Ahmet Faruk’un ifadesine göre Ergenekon’un ‘en kocakulak’ sanığı olarak bilinen Levent Ersöz’ün Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’nda istihbarat komutanı olmasını sağlayan gelişmelerin başında Nur cemaatine karşı sürdürülen istihbarat faaliyetleri etkili oldu.

Savcılar tarafından ‘Ahmet Faruk’ adıyla kodlanan Ergenekon davasının gizli tanığı, cemaatlerden edindiği bilgiler sayesinde Levent Ersöz’ün terfi etmesini sağlarken, diğer yandan da dönemin İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu’ya AKP’ye karşı yürüttükleri izleme ve dinleme faaliyetleri hakkında bilgiler vererek ikili oynadı. 

*Savcı tanığı deşifre ediyor*
Ahmet Faruk’un Ergenekon 2. iddianamesinin 145 nolu ek klasöründeki ifadesi, 2002’de Bursa’da başlayan ardından Ankara’da devam eden Nur cemaatine karşı ajanlık çalışmaları konusunda ayrıntılı bilgilerle dolu. Ergenekon savcıları pek de farkında olmadan Ahmet Faruk’un gerçek ismini de deşifre etmişler. Aynı kişinin ifadesi, bu kez gerçek kimliği ve şüpheli sıfatıyla bir kez daha alınmış. Ahmet Faruk’un anlatımlarıyla bire bir örtüşen bu ifadenin altındaki imza ise Yüksel Dilsiz’in. 

*üocuk yaşta cemaatte* 
Faruk ve Dilsiz’in ifadelerinde anlattıkları arasında cümle değişiklikleri dışında önemli bir fark yok. ürneğin her ikisi de çocuk yaşlarda içine girdikleri Nur cemaatine karşı 2002 yılında Bursa’da Levent Ersöz’ün isteği üzerine istihbarat çalışması yapmış. Her ikisi de Levent Ersöz 2003’te Jandarma İstihbarat Dairesi’nin başına getirildikten sonra Nur cemaatine karşı istihbarat faaliyetlerinde bulunmak üzere Ankara’ya gitmiş. Her ikisi de bu faaliyetleri sırasında Mustafa Kılıç adına düzenlenen kimlik kullanmış ve çevrelerinde üsteğmen rütbesiyle tanınmışlar. İkisi de daha sonra sözde yüzbaşı rütbesine terfi etmişler.

İşte, gizli tanık Ahmet Faruk ya da açık kimliği ile Yüksel Dilsiz’in Ergenekon savcılarından Ferruh Gün’e verdiği ifadelerden Nur vemaatine karşı yürütülen istihbarat faaliyetleri:

*"2002 yılında Bursa’da Ergenekon ürgütü yöneticisi olan Tuğgeneral Levent Ersö,z Bursa Jandarma Bölge Komutanı iken onun vasıtasıyla örgütle tanıştım ve faaliyetlere başladım."* 

*‘Nurcu evleri belirledim’* 
Levent Ersöz beni Bursa’da bulunan Nurcu cemaatlerle ilgili bilgi toplama faaliyeti ile görevlendirdi. Bu amaçla yaklaşık sekiz ay kadar bir çalışma yaptım. Bu çalışma neticesinde Nurcu cemaatlere ait olduğunu tespit ettiğim tüm ev, işyeri, okul, dershane gibi yerleri belirledim. Bunların fotoğraflarını çektim. Ayrıca bu gibi yerlerde kalan ve sık sık gelip giden şahısların görüntülerini kaydettim. (...) Balıkesir-üanakkale ve Bilecik illerini de kapsayacak şekilde detaylı çalışma yapmam emredildi. Aynı çalışmayı belirtilen illerde ben yaptım. Daha önce Nurcuların Mustafa Sungur adlı kolunda uzun zaman kaldığım için her türlü Nurcu cemaate girmem ve onlarla yakınlık kurmam kolay oluyordu. 

*‘Eruygur alnımdan öptü’* 
(...) Orgeneral şener Eruygur Bursa’ya geldiğinde, Levent Ersöz dosyayı kendisine takdim etti. şener Eruygur dosyadaki çalışmayı incelediğinde,* ‘Bu Jandarma tarihinde yapılan ilk ve en büyük çalışmadır. Sizi tebrik ederim’* dedi. Beni alnımdan öptü. Dosyayı kendisi bizzat alıp götürdü.

Levent Ersöz paşanın 2003 yılında Ankara Jandarma İstihbarat Daire Başkanı olarak atanmasından sonra ben de Ankara’ya gittim. (...) Askeri istihbarat bana Nur cemaati içerisinde olduğu söylenilen o dönemin milletvekillerini takip etmemi söyledi. Bu amaçla zaman zaman kamera ile birlikte bu milletvekillerinin bulunduğu ortamda çekim yaptım, evlerini izledim ve elde ettiğimiz bilgileri rapor halinde Dursun Yüzbaşı vasıtasıyla Salih Albay’a veriyordum. 

*Ortalığı karıştıracak fikir* 
Ersöz ile çalışırken benim İslam dini konusunda ve cemaatlerin anlayış ve kültürleri hususunda derin bilgiye sahip olduğumu biliyordu. Saidi Nursi’nin İsa Peygamber olduğunu ispatlayan bir makalemi göstermiştim. (...) Bu makaleyi Levent Paşa çok beğendi. Onun isteği bu tarz makaleler ile ortalığı karıştıracak tarzda fikirler ileri sürmek, toplumun özellikle Nurcu cemaatlere yönelik ilgisini ve alakasını kesmek, dini hususlarda toplumu zayıflatmaktı.

12 personelden ibarettik. Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz’ün emri ile gizli ve gayri resmi faaliyetleri yürütüyorduk. Ben özellikle Ankara’da ve daha sonra tüm Türkiye çapında her türlü cemaate ve dini gruplara giriyor, burada bulunan şahısların görüntülerini kaydediyordum. Ayrıca bu şahısların üst düzey polis müdürlerinin, bunlara destek veren çok zengin işadamlarının görüntülerini kaydediyor, bunların ev, işyeri adreslerini, telefon numaralarını, bildiğim başka özel durumlarını bu şekilde toplayıp dosya yapıyorduk. 

*AKP’li vekille randevu* 
Levent Ersöz’ün bizden istediği özellikle hükümette bulunan Ak Parti’nin milletvekillerinin ve bakanlarının cemaatler ve dini gruplarla ilişkilerini belgelemek ve bunların görüntelerini almak şeklinde idi. Bu amaçla Ziyaattin Akbulut ve Ali Yüksel Kavuşlu isimli milletvekilleriyle temas kurdum. Kendileri ile görüşmek için randevu aldım. T. Ziyaeddin Akbulut’u (Eski Konya Valisi) Mustafa Sungur cemaatinde iken Konya Ereğli ilçesinde sohbetlere gelip gittiğinde tanımıştım. Kendisiyle görüşme imkanımız kolay oldu. (...) Buraya jandarma görevlileri ile birlikte gittim. Onlar bizim oturacağımız yeri görüntüye almak için gerekli tertibatı aldılar. (...) 

*Ersöz sevinçten fırladı* 
Ankara Birlik Sitesine yakın Zümrüt apartmanında daha çok AKP milletvekillerinin sıkça gittikleri cemaat tarzı toplantılar yaptıkları bir yerden bahsetti. Bana* ‘Sen risaleleri iyi biliyorsun, mübarek bir insansın, sen orada kal, bize hocalık yaparsın’* dedi. Ben de onun isteği üzerine oraya yerleştim. Bu olayı Levent Paşa’ya anlattığımda sevinçten ayağa fırladı. Gözü parladı. Beni defalarca kucaklayıp öptü. 

*Temizlikçi, tamirci, tüpçü* 
Bu yerin girişine ve daha sonra hemen tüm milletvekillerinin evlerinin girişlerine kameralar ve görüntü alma araçları yerleştirdik. Tüm AKP milletvekillerinin ve bakanlarının ev telefonlarını, bazılarının cep telefonlarını, korumalarının telefonları, eşlerinin telefonları dinleniyordu. Evlere temizlikçi, tamirci, tüpçü çağrıldığında bunların yerine istihbarat elemanları gönderiliyordu. Evde yaşayanlar da gözlenmiş oluyordu.

Ben bakanlar ile ilgili çalışmalar yaparken İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu ile samimiyet kurmuştum. Bir gün kendisine gidip bulunduğum konumu jandarmada yapılan çalışmaları anlattım. Rüzgar 1 kod adlı dosyadan bahsettim. Abdülkadir Aksu bana çalışmaya devam etmemi, her konudan kendisini haberdar etmemi söyledi. Ben yaptığımız çalışmaların bir kısmının kopyasını alarak Abdülkadir Aksu’ya verdim.

*(Radikal)* 


...

----------


## bozok

*AMERİKALILARA “DARBE OLUYOR MüDAHALE EDİN” DEDİLER* 
** 
Cemaat'in yayın organı Today’s Zaman ekibinin Washington temaslarının izini sürmeye devam ediyoruz. Odatv.com olarak çok ilginç bilgiler elimize geçti. 

Geçen haftayı Washington’da geçiren Today’s Zaman ekibinin resmi yetkililerle yaptıkları görüşmelerde *“Türkiye’de askeri vesayet var. Darbe oluyor niye müdahale etmiyorsunuz”* diye ülkelerini şikayet ettiği iddia ediliyor. 

üzellikle gazetenin yazarları arasında bulunan Orhan Kemal Cengiz isimli avukatın ABD Dışişleri’ndeki toplantıda heyecanlanıp sesini yükselterek, *“Niye hiçbirşey yapmıyorsunuz? ülkede darbe oluyor”* dediği, ABD’lilerin de bu kontrolsüz patlamayı şaşkınlık içinde izlediği söyleniyor. 

Today’s Zaman ekibinin, daha sonra Brookings Enstitusu ve Kongre’deki uzmanların katıldığı kapalı toplantılarda da aynı tezleri dile getirdiği belirtiliyor. Ekibin içinde yer alan eski solcu yeni Sabah Gazetesi yazarı Yavuz Baydar’ın tartışmayı Ergenekon Soruşturmasına çekmeye çalıştığı ama ABD’li pekçok muhataplarının *“Bu soruşturma çok şüpheli bir yöne gidiyor. Herkesin telefonu dinleniyor. Biz bu operasyonlara mesafeliyiz. Türkiye’nin içişidir”* dediği gelen bilgiler arasında. 

Cemaat’in ABD’den düzenlediği ve halı alışverişiyle taçlanan turistik gezilerin şüphe ve tepki topladığı, Kongre’de Today’s Zaman ekibinin ülkelerini* “darbe oluyor, vesayet altındayız”* diye şikayet etmeleri, ABD’yi müdahaleye davet etmeleri şaşkınlıkla karşılanıyor. 



*odatv.com*
5 Temmuz 2009

----------


## bozok

*ASKERİ MAHKEMEYE GüRE “İRTİCA BELGESİNİ” KİM HAZIRLADI?*
** 
Radikal Gazetesi yazarı Murat Yetkin bugün gazetedeki köşesinde İrticayla Mücadele Belgesi olduğu iddia edilen fotokopi ile askerin sivil mahkemelerde yargılanmasına izin veren gece yarısı yasası arasındaki ilişkiyi anlattı. Murat Yetkin’in yazısına göre Albay Dursun üiçek’in bu belge nedeniyle değil bir ihbar mektubu nedeniyle savcılığa çağrılması yeni yasanın olası sonuçlarının neler olabileceğine dair ipuçları sunuyor.

İşte Murat Yetkin’in askerler ile konuşmalarına dayanarak yazdığı o yazısı:

”* Askerler (Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un 26 Haziran’daki basın toplantısında sözünü ettiği, TSK’ne karşı) asimetrik psikolojik savaşın hedefinin bütün süreci (12 Haziran’da Taraf gazetesinde* ‘AKP ve Gülen’i bitirme planı’* başlığıyla ve altında Genelkurmay’da görevli Albay Dursun üiçek’in imzası olduğu iddiasıyla) yayımlanan *‘belge’* ile irtibatlı göstermek olduğuna inanıyorlar. 

* üst düzey askeri kaynaklar, Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı’nın Albay üiçek aleyhine kamu davası açılabilmesi için hem İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, hem de devletin diğer kurumlarından ilk günden itibaren bilgi ve belge talep ettiklerini, ancak şimdiye dek ellerine hiçbir şey ulaşmamış olduğunu özellikle vurguluyorlar. Bu konuda bir üst düzey kaynağın sözleri ilginç: *‘Hala belge yok. Ama bu illa olacak anlamına gelmiyor. Belki de hiç çıkmaz’.*

* Peki, sivillerin elinde Albay üiçek’e kamu davası açılmasına yarayacak bir belge veya bilgi yoksa, ya da askere verilmemiş ise, Asker kendi istihbarat imkanları ile neden bunu araştırıp ortaya koymuyor? Bu soruya askeri yetkililerin yanıtı şöyle oldu: 

*1-* Askeri Savcılık, iddia edilen belgenin Genelkurmay’da üretilmediğini ortaya koydu, 

*2-* Bizce bu iddia edilen belge askerler tarafından değil siviller tarafından hazırlanmıştır

*3-* Dolayısıyla araştırılması bizim yetki alanımıza girmiyor, sivil makamların araştırıp ortaya koyması gerekiyor.

* Bu arada önemli bir ayrıntı öne çıkıyor: Askerler, iddia edilen belgede imzası bulunduğu yazılan Albay Dursun üiçek’in, İstanbul Başsavcılığı tarafından sorguya alınmasında bu *‘belge’*nin değil iddia edilen Ergenekon örgütüyle irtibatının gerekçe gösterildiğine dikkat çekiyorlar.

* Hürriyet gazetesinde 4 Temmuz’da yayımlandığı üzere, Albay üiçek önce 17 Haziran’da belge ile ilgili sorguya çağırılmış. Ancak Askeri Savcılık *‘kendi soruşturmasının devam ettiğini’* söyleyince İstanbul Başsavcılığı *‘Askeri yargıya güveniyoruz’* diyerek sorguyu ertelemişti. üiçek’in 30 Haziran’daki sorgusu ise *‘Ergenekon şüphelisi’* gerekçesiyle yapılmış, üiçek o gece tutuklanmış, ertesi gün delil yetersizliği gerekçesiyle tahliye edilmişti. 

Yine de Albay üiçek’in görevinden alındığı ve bir başka dairenin hizmetine verildiği doğrulanıyor.

* Askeri yetkililerin dikkat çektiği bir başka husus ise Albay üiçek’in ikinci kez sorguya çağırılması ile Orgeneral Başbuğ’un basın toplantısı yapması arasında bağ olduğu yolundaki yorumlar. Yetkililer, bunu kesin dille yalanlıyor ve bunun da psikolojik savaşın parçası olduğunu söylüyorlar. Onlara göre, basın toplantısı 26 Haziran’da, duyurusu da 25 Haziran’da yapılmıştı. Oysa üiçek’i 30 Haziran’da ifadeye çağıran İstanbul Başsavcılığı duyurusu 24 Haziran’daydı. (üağrının Milli Güvenlik Kurulu’nun toplanacağı 30 Haziran için çıkarılması bir tesadüf müydü? şu anda bilemiyoruz.) 

* Askeri Savcılığın *‘Bu belge Genelkurmay’da üretilmemiştir, imzanın Albay’a ait olduğu kanıtlanamamıştır, kovuşturmaya gerek yoktur’* açıklaması 24 Haziran’da yayımlanır yayımlanmaz, İstanbul’daki savcılar toplanmış ve Askeri savcılığın işi tamamlandığına göre, kendilerinin devreye girebileceğini düşünmüşlerdi. Askeri yetkililer bu noktada İstanbul Savcılığı eyleminin meşru olduğunu, *‘psikolojik harekatla’* ilgisi olmadığını söyleyip, ikisi arasında ilişki kuranları suçluyorlar.

* Askerler Albay üiçek’in sorgulanıp tutuklanmasıyla Meclis’ten geçip Cumhurbaşkanı’nın değerlendirme sürecindeki yargı usulleri yasası arasında da doğrudan bağ kurmuyorlar. üünkü böylelikle mevcut yasalarla da asker kişilerin sivil mahaller dışında, görevleriyle ilgili olmayan konularda sivil mahkemelerde yargılanabileceği bir kez daha görüldü. Nitekim iddia edilen Ergenekon davasında halen 10 subay üç astsubay tutuklu bulunuyor.

* Ancak askerlerin zihninde yasa değişikliği ile Albay üiçek’in durumu arasında benzerlik kuran bir başka unsur; psikolojik bir unsur var. O da İstanbul Başsavcılığı’nın üiçek’in sorgulanma gerekçesi olarak doğrudan iddia edilen belgeyi değil, üiçek aleyhinde gönderilmiş bir ihbar mesajını göstermesi. Yani Albay üiçek, askeri kaynakların verdiği bilgiye göre, iddia edilen belge nedeniyle değil, bir ihbar mektubuyla sorgulanıp, yargılanıyor.

Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün ekinde başka ne gibi yasal değişiklikleri uygun gördüğünü söyleyen bir metinle birlikte de olsa- yasayı onaylaması durumunda, TSK’nın disiplin, emir-komuta ve faaliyetini olumsuz etkileyecek bir ihbar furyasına maruz kalması endişesi duymasına işte bu atmosfer katkıda bulunuyor. Askeri kaynaklar bu çerçevede, medyada yer alan ‘Genelkurmay başkanı ve kuvvet komutanlarına milletvekillerine benzer dokunulmazlık zırhı’ konusuyla kendilerinin ilgilenmediğini, ancak yasanın Cumhurbaşkanının imzasıyla yürürlüğe girmesiyle, çıkarılacak olsa bile yeni yasaların çıkması arasında geçen sürede devlet işleyişinde onarılması güç hasarın oluşabileceğini söylüyorlar. 

Tarih tuhaflıklarla dolu. üünkü 1960, 1971 ve 1980’de demokrasiye askeri darbe süreçlerinde çok sayıda Türk vatandaşı çoğu asılsız birer ihbar mektubuyla kendilerini (bazıları işkenceli) sorgularda, hapiste bulmuş, suçsuzluklarını kanıtlamaları yıllar sürmüş, o arada sağlıklarını, işlerini ve hayatlarının normal akışını, bazıları hayatlarını kaybetmişti.

şimdi askeriye, yasanın onaylanması halinde bir asılsız ihbar kampanyasına maruz kalacağından haklı olarak endişe ediyor. Geçenlerde Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız’ın da dediği gibi, hukuk devleti herkese gerekiyor.



*Odatv.com*
6 Temmuz 2009

----------


## bozok

*şAMİL TAYYAR'IN üLüM KORKUSU!* 



*Ergenekon kahini olarak bilinen şamil Tayyar'ı bugünlerde ölüm korkusu sardı...*

Zaman Gazetesi muhabiri Emre Soncan'ın hazırlayıp sunduğu Samanyolu Haber Radyo'da yayınlanan PolitikAnkara programına konuk olan şamil Tayyar, çarpıcı iddialarda bulundu. 

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'a yönelik birçok suikast planının deşifre edildiğini iddia eden Tayyar, son dönemde DHKP-C'nin bir suikast girişiminin son anda önlendiğini dile getirdi, Başbakan Erdoğan'ı havaya uçurmak için hazırlanan patlayıcıların imha edildiğini de iddia eden Tayyar dinleyenleri şaşkına çevirdi. 

üzellikle Ergenekon soruşturması sürecinde yazdığı isimlerin bir süre sonra gözaltına alınmasıyla dikkat çeken Star Gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi şamil Tayyar, ölüm tehditleri aldığını dile iddia etti.

Tehditlerle ilgili olarak Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü'ne bilgi verdiğini anlatan Tayyar, *“Onlar da koruma tedbirlerini alıyorlar. Bazen benim kendi aldığım tedbirler oluyor. Konferanslara giderken özel tedbirler alınıyor, programlarımı, uçak saatlerimi değiştiriyorum. üzel araba kullanmıyorum. Ama bütün bu tedbirler güvence sağlamaz. Bu biraz da inanç meselesidir. Kendimizi yukarıya teslim ettik. İnandığımız mücadeleye devam ediyoruz”* dedi. 



*medyarazzi.com / 06.07.2009*

----------


## bozok

*'Fethullahçı Ağabeyleri' Yönlendirmiş*



*Astsubay konuştu 'Fethullahçı ağabeyler'i kaçtı.*

*Milliyet* 


Kayseri Garnizon Komutanı Tümgeneral Rıdvan Ulugüler'in esnafı fişlediği iddiaları üzerine başlatılan soruşturma kapsamında tutuklanan Astsubay Ali Balta'nın ifadesi, ilginç bir bağlantıyı ortaya çıkardı. Sahte belge hazırlayan astsubayı *"Fethullahçı ağabeyleri"* yönlendirmiş. 

Hava Kuvvetleri Askeri Savcılığı, Tümgeneral Rıdvan Ulugüler’in esnafı fişlediği iddiaları üzerine soruşturma başlatmıştı. Kayseri 2. Hava İkmal Bakım Komutanlığı Sivil Personel Kısım Amirliği’nde görevli Astsubay Ali Balta’nın, komutanın adını kullanarak, sahte emirleri TSK’nın bilgisayar sistemine girdiği ortaya çıktı. 

7 Mart’ta Kayseri’ye giden askeri savcılar Ahmet Zeki üçok ve üzgür Tüfekçi, tutuklanan Balta’nın ek ifadesini aldı. Balta, sahte belgeleri Yusuf isimli kişinin baskıları sonucu TSK’nın bilgisayar sistemine girdiğini itiraf etti. Sorgusu sürerken* “Bazı hususları eksik anlattım”* diyen Balta, Denizli’de bir yıl Işık Evleri’ne gittiğini ve Astsubay Meslek Yüksek Okulu’ndan mezun olunca Kayseri’deki birliğine katıldığını söyledi. Burada *“ağabeylik”* yapacağını söyleyen Tarık isimli bir kişiyle tanıştırıldığını anlatan Balta, Yakup Ergişi’nin tuttuğu evde kaldıklarını belirtti. Tarık’ın, bir süre sonra Ersin şafak ve Yusuf isimli kişileri eve getirdiğini kaydetti. 

şafak’ın, Fethullah Gülen’in kitaplarını getirerek açıklamalarda bulunduğunu söyleyen Balta,* “Bazen de 2. Hava İkmal Bakım ve 12. Hava Ulaştırma komutanlıklarında görevli subay-astsubaylarla ilgili sorular sorardı. Elinde flash bellekle gelirdi. Excel dosyaları içindeki listelerde Alevi, erotik ürünlerle ilgilenen, kadın düşkünlüğü olan, erotik shoplardan alışveriş yapan subay-astsubayların isimleri vardı”* dedi. 


*AğABEYLER KAüTI* 

Bu ifade üzerine soruşturmayı genişleten savcılar, Balta’nın bahsettiği 4 kişinin ifadesine başvurmak istedi. Ancak Balta’nın ek ifadesinin alındığı gün, *“ağabey”* olarak bahsettiği Yusuf, Tarık, Ersin şafak ve Yakup Ergişi isimli kişilerin yurtdışına gittikleri belirlendi. 




*06.07.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*‘Kağıt parçası’ sivil işi*

 

*GENELKURMAY Başkanı İlker Başbuğ’un ‘kağıt parçası’ olarak nitelediği ‘darbe planı’ belgesiyle ilgili tartışmalara asker de katıldı. Belgeyi sivillerin hazırladığına inanan üst düzey askerler, “Psikolojik harekatın amacı ‘belge’yi TSK’ya bağlamak” diyor.* 


*İRTİCA İLE MüCADELE PLANI BELGESİ’YLE İLGİLİ ASKERİN TAVRI NET*

*‘Kağıt parçası’ sivil işi*
üst düzey askeri yetkililer, Türkiye’nin günlerce tartıştığı, Genelkurmay Başkanı Başbuğ’un kağıt parçası olarak nitelediği belgenin askeri mahalde hazırlanmadığı konusunda hemfikir

** Selda üztürk KAY*

Hükümet ile Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni karşı karşıya getiren* “İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı”* belgesini sivillerin hazırladığı öne sürüldü. üst düzey askeri yetkililer, belgenin sivil şahıslarca hazırlandını iddia etti. Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un *“kağıt parçası”* olarak nitelediği belgeyle ilgili tartışmaların ardı arkası kesilmiyor. Milliyet gazetesi yazarı Fikret Bila, konuyla ilgili görüşlerine başvurduğu askeri yetkililerin, belgenin asker tarafından hazırlanmadığını ifade ettiğini yazdı; *“Belgenin bir askeri mahalde üretilmediği anlaşıldı. Dışarıda bir yerde ve büyük ihtimalle sivil şahıslarca yapıldı. Ancak sivil alanda soruşturma yapmak askeri yargının yetki alanına girmiyor.”* 


*üiçek’in tutuklanması*
Albay Dursun üiçek’in belgede imzası olduğu iddiasıyla tutuklundığı iddialarının hatırlatılması üzerine aynı çevreler, şunları kaydetti: *“Albay üiçek’in ümraniye soruşturmasını yürüten savcılarca çağrılması ve tutuklanmasının bu fotokopiyle bir ilgisi yok. Bir başka ifadeyle İstanbul Başsavcılığı, askeri savcılığın verdiği bu belge nedeniyle kovuşturmaya yer olmadığı kararını dikkate almış durumda. üiçek’in çağrılması, tutuklanması ve sonra tahliye edilmesi İstanbul Başsavcılığı’na ulaşan bir ihbar mektubuyla ilgili. Bu ihbar mektubundan sonra üiçek, ümraniye soruşturması kapsamında şüpheli sıfatıyla çağrıldı. üiçek’in bu çağrıyı aldığı tarih 24 Haziran 2009.”* Askeri çevreler bu konuyla ilgili şu detaylara dikkat çekti: *“üzerinde durulması gereken ikinci nokta ise Albay üiçek’in İstanbul Başsavcılığı’na iki kez çağrılması. İlkinde ’ifadesine başvurulmak’, ikincisinde ise birincisinden 9 gün sonra ’ümraniye şüphelisi’ olarak. Bu durum, ’9 gün içinde ne değişti de Albay üiçek ümraniye şüphelisi oldu?’ sorusuna yol açıyor.”* 


*Soruşturmayı TSK’ya bağlamak istiyorlar* 
Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un basın toplantısı düzenlemesiyle Albay Dursun üiçek’in İstanbul’a çağrılması arasında paralellik kurulduğunu ve bunun TSK’ya karşı psikolojik harekat olarak sunulduğunu kaydeden askeri yetkililer, şunları söyledi:* “Bu yanlış. İstanbul Başsavcılığı’nın böyle bir zamanlama gayreti olmadı. Başsavcılık üiçek’in çağrılmasına 24 Haziran’da karar verdi. Henüz o gün, Orgeneral Başbuğ’un basın toplantısı yapacağı belli değildi. Basın toplantısı 25 Haziran’da duyuruldu ve 26 Haziran’da yapıldı. TSK’ya karşı psikolojik harekatı yapan İstanbul Başsavcılığı değil, bu çağrı ile basın toplantısı arasında bağlantı kuran veya öyle algılanmasını isteyenlerdir. Bu yönde yayın yapan veya yaptıranlardır. Psikolojik harekatın amacı; soruşturmayı belgeye, oradan TSK’ya bağlamaktır. ”* 


*AKP’li üelik, orduyu site güvenliğine benzetti*
Milli Eğitim eski Bakanı Hüseyin üelik’in skandal açıklamalarının ardı arkası kesilmiyor. Gazeteport yazarı Murat Sabuncu, *“Hangi AKP’li orduyu site güvenliğine benzetti?”* başlıklı köşe yazısında, üelik’in askerle ilgili garip benzetmesinin tartışma yaratacağını kaydetti. Bir radyo kanalına açıklamalarda bulunan üelik, *“Asker-sivil ilişkileri”* ile ilglii yaptığı değerlendirmede şunları kaydetti: *“ABD’de Obama, yönetim konusunda şunu söyledi, ordu ise buna karşılık şunu; İngiliz Başbakanı Brown’nın görüşü şu şekilde, ordusunun ise şu diye”* bir şey olur mu? üağdaş demokratik ülkelerde siyasetçinin kararına karşı, ordunun sözü olabilir mi? Düşünün bir site inşa etmişsiniz. Site yönetimi bir araya gelmiş ve yapılacak işleri teker teker ihale ediyor. Yönetim, sitenin güvenliğini de bir yere vermiş. şimdi o güvenlik kalkıyor, o sitede yaşayanların sadece güvenliği ile değil de yaşam şekilleri, giyim kuşamları, hatta ne düşündükleriyle bile ilgili konularda fikir üretiyor. Olur mu böyle şey.”



*06/07/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan'ı füzeyle mi öldürecektiniz?* 

*07.07.2009 / gazeteport.com*

*Eski MİT İstanbul Bölge Başkanı Osman Nuri Gündeş'in, Ergenekon'da gizli tanık Zeytindalı'nın ifadeleri doğrultusunda "Başbakan Erdoğan'a düzenlenmesi planlanan füzeli saldırı"ya ilişkin sorgulandığı ortaya çıktı.*

**
*üevik Bir*

*İSTANBUL-* Ergenekon kapsamında 24 Nisan 2009'dan itibaren telefonları dinlemeye alınan eski MİT İstanbul Bölge Başkanı Osman Nuri Gündeş'e Ergenekon sanıkları ile şüpheliler isim isim soruldu. Gündeş'e sorulan kişiler arasında 27 Mayıs'tan sonra idam edilen Adnan Menderes ve Hasan Polatkan da bulunuyor. Sorgunun en çarpıcı bölümü ise gizli tanık Zeytindalı'nın iddiaları oldu. İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'ndaki sorguda telefon kayıtları da gündeme geldi. 


*Nuri Gündeş*

*TELEFON GüRüşMELERİ*

*24 Nisan 2009:* Erman isimli bir şahısla görüştüğünüz tespit edilmiştir. Bu görüşmede isimleri geçen Tuncer, Nihat K. ve Hamit isimli şahıslar kimlerdir? İlişkileriniz nelerdir? Sizin, *'Hükümet ne zaman kuru luyor oğlum?'* şeklinde bahsettiğiniz fSl Erman isimli şahsın da *'Eee! Ona göre ayarlama yapacağız. Bir süre bağımsız kalıp öyle geçecekler. Güvenoylaması aldıktan sonra geçecekler ki etik olsun diye'* şeklinde bahsettiği konu nedir? Erman isimli şahısın *Hükümeti devir dedin, devirdik. Yeni kabineyi kur dedin kuruyoruz. E ne istiyorsun başka'* diye bahsettiği konu nedir? Tuncer isimli şahsın *'Ben hani başkanla konuştum da, sevdiğimiz birisi var, bizim orada sokakta da oğlu kısa dönem askerlik için Kıbrıs'a gelecek. Senin yardımın olabilir mi buna'* diye bahsettiği konu nedir? Açıklayınız. 


*'KEşİF YAPAN P...'* 

*24 Nisan 2009:* Cengiz isimli bir şahısla görüştüğünüz tespit edilmiştir. Bu kişi kimdir? Görüşmede ismi geçen Mete kimdir?

*27 Nisan 2009:* Görüştüğünüz Ali kimdir ve ilişkiniz nedir? Tuncer ve Latif kimdir? İlişkiniz nedir? Bahsettiğiniz konu nedir? Sonraki aramada, sizin *'Evime gelip keşif yapan p.....'* diye bahsettiğiniz konu nedir?

*27 Nisan 2009:* Görüştüğünüz Ayhan kimdir ve ilişkiniz nedir? İsmi geçen H.N. kimdir, ilişkileriniz nelerdir? Ayhan'ın H.N.'ye *'Hazırladığım sunumu hazırlıyorum, kararlıyım elimden kaçamayacak'* diye bahsettiği konu nedir? Sizin* 'Ben de fazla görüntü vermeyeyim dedim, bunlar bizim şeyler müşteriler de'* diye bahsettiğiniz konu nedir? Detaylı açıklamalarda bulununuz. 


*BAşBAKAN'A SUİKASTLE AMACINIZ NEYDİ?* 

*İDDİA:* Sizin Zeytindalı rumuzuyla ifadesi alınan şahsa bir görev ve bir kod isim verdiğinizden, yeni kimlik ve pasaport ayarlayacağınızdan, Yüzbaşı Mehmet diye hitap ettiğiniz bir şahsı bu şahısla tanıştırdığınızdan, bu şahsı daha sonra Yüzbaşı Mehmet isimli şahısla birlikte üevik Bir'in yanına gönderdiğinizden, üevik Bir'in de şahsa füze kullanıp kullanamadığını sorarak bir füze gösterdiğinden, Mehmet Yüzbaşı'nın da Zeytindalı'na AK Parti hükümetinin yanlış yaptığından, Tayyip Erdoğan'ın ikili anlaşmalarda attığı imzalarla ülkenin satıldığından bahsettiği, şahsın da bu füzeyi Başbakan'a karşı yapılacak bir suikast için kullanacağı yönünde izlenimlerinin oluştuğu yönünde bilgiler vermiştir.

*SORU:* üevik Bir kimdir? İlişkiniz nedir? Zeytindalı ile tanıştırdığınız Yüzbaşı Mehmet kimdir? Bu şahısla olan ilişkiniz nedir? Sizin devlet adına bu şahıstan yapmasını istediğiniz görevler nelerdir? şahsa verdiğiniz 0212 258 .... No'lu telefon nereye ait ve kime kayıtlı? Zeytindalı görev verdiğiniz şahsa kod isim verdiğinizden bahsetmiştir. Açıklayınız. Bahse konu füze ile Başbakan'a Esenboğa Havalimanı'nda eylem düzenleneceği yönünde planlar yapıldığı tespit edilmiştir. Böyle bir eylemi yaptırmaktaki amacınız nedir? 

*'FüZEYİ KİM TEMİN ETTİ?'* 
Bahse konu füzeyi kim veya kimler nereden ne amaçla temin ettiler? Böyle bir eylemi ne amaçla kim veya kimlerle birlikte planladınız? Zeytindalı sizin için pastaneye gittiğinde yanınızda bir şahısla geldiğinizi beyan etmiştir. Yanınızdaki şahıs kimdir? Bu şahısla olan ilişkileriniz nelerdir? Eylemi yaptırmayı planladığınız bu şahsa ne amaçla pasaport ve kimlik temin edecektiniz? Konu hakkında detaylı açıklamalarda bulununuz. 

*MENDERES'İN ADI DA SORGUYA KARIşTI*
*17 Mayıs 2009:* Mustafa Hulusi Turgut isimli kişiyle görüştüğünüz tespit edilmiştir? Bu kişi kimdir? İlişkileriniz SüR nelerdir. Görüşmede isimleri geçen Hüsamettin, Rıdvan, Binali, gazeteci Ahmet, Hasan Polatkan ve Menderes isimli şahıslar kimlerdir? Sizin, 'Kanal 24'te çıkıyor falan böyle oturum idare ediyor uzun boylu bir adam, o diyor ki Hüsamettin Bey'e *'Ya diyor, sen diyor darbeyi mi savunuyorsun'* diyor, Hüsamettin Bey de diyor ki* 'Ya sebebi de ne biliyor musun'* şeklinde bahsettiğiniz konu nedir? 

*İPEKüİ DİNLENMİş*
Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında hakkında işlem yapılan Tuncay üzkan'dan elde edilen 1691 nolu CD içerisinde mit kitap (değişmiş).doc isimli belgede; *'telefonları kim dinliyor'* başlığı altında Abdi İpekçi'nin öldürülmesi olayında CHP'nin MİT'ten yardım istediği, Nuri Gündeş'in elinde bir dosya ile geldiği, dosyada İpekçi'nin telefon görüşmelerinin olduğu, ancak katil Mehmet Ali Ağca ve arkadaşlarına ilişkin hiçbirşeyin olmadığı, MİT içindeki Gündeş ve arkadaşları, diğerinde ise Hiram Abas ve Mehmet Eymür'ün de içinde bulunduğu gruplar arasında sürtüşmelerin olduğu bilgileri görülmüştür. Tuncay üzkan kimdir, ilişkiniz nedir? Abdi İpekçi, Mehmet Ali Ağca kimdir, ilişkileriniz nelerdir? Detaylı açıklama yapınız. 

*HANGİ İHALELERİ ALDINIZ?*
Ergenekon savcılarına Gündeş ile aynı gün ifade veren üevik Bir de bir dizi suikast iddiasından sorgulandı. Savcılar, Tuncay Güney'de ele geçen ve imzasını taşıyan belge ile ilgili, *"Sen mi verdin"* sorusunu yöneltti. Ortak olduğu inşaat şirketinin *"Ordu"*dan aldığı ihaleler soruldu. 


Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında telefonları uzun süre dinlenen üevik Bir'in sorgusunda iddaya göre Tuncay Güney'i tanıyıp tanımadığı, Devletin Anayasası sayılan Kırmızı Kitap, Aziz Yıldırımla iş ilişkileri, suikast planları ve 28 şubat süreci gündeme getirilmiş. İddiaya göre 


*üevik Bir'e yöneltilen sorular şöyle:* 

*KIRMIZI KİTAP* 
13.02.2008'de Tuncay Güney isimli şahsın Kağıthane, Abdi İpekçi Caddesi No: 4 sayılı ikametinin (2) ve (4) numaralı dairelerinde yapılan aramada elde edilen ve görevlilerce numara verilen (22) adet klasör halindeki belgelerin ve (1) adet kırmızı renkli kitap içeriğiyle ilgili yapılan incelemelerde; 22 No'lu klasörün içerisinde bulunan (3) sayfa belge içerisinde *'secret'* ibareli ve Türkiye ile İsrail arasında imzalanan ve Türkiye adına General üevik Bir tarafından imzalandığı görülen anlaşma metninin fotokopisi tespit edilmiştir. Tuncay Güney isimli şahsa bu belgeyi siz mi verdiniz ve bu şahısla herhangi bir irtibatınız var mıdır, açıklayınız? 


*BüYüK OYUN NEDİR?* 
Veli Küçük'ten elde edilen *'ürtülü faaliyetler bir İstanbul / 6 Nisan 2000 dökümanının incelemesinde, ...*' Kuruluşunu Yekta Güngör üzden'in gerçekleştirdiği *'Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği'*, Pentagon tarafından Türkiye ve Avrasya Bölgesi'nde faaliyet gösteren sivil toplum örgütlerinin *'merkezi'* olarak tasarlanmış ve kurdurulmuştur. üevik Bir, bu merkezin başına geçme çalışmalarına başlamıştır. Böylece Türk kamuoyu çok daha kolay yanılgıya sürüklenecek, Atatürk ilke ve inkılapları doğrultusunda sivil üstünlük içinde yer aldığını sanacak, Büyük Oyun'un oyuncularına dönüştürülecektir' şeklinde yazıların bulunduğu tespit edilmiştir. Büyük oyundan kastedilen nedir açıklayınız? Herhangi bir sivil toplum örgütüne üye misiniz, üye iseniz konumunuz hakkında detaylı açıklama yapınız? 


*KONTROLUNUZDEKI K.A.* 
Veli Küçük'ün Beşiktaş'taki evinde yapılan aramada elde edilen; Toplantı: İstanbul-17 Ağustos 2002, Toplantıya Katılanlar, Askeri Personel olduğu söylenen üevik Bir kontrolünde K A., İsrailli General G.L., (MOS-SAD), A. E., Batmanh ümer, M.U., Aşağıda isimleri belirtilen kişilere çeşitli yöntemlerle suikast-eylem düzenleneceği. Planın CIA-MOSSAD Türk işbirlikçileri ile müştereken yapılacağı: Ahmet Cinali (şahin Bey), emekli General Veli Küçük, Sedat Peker, Kemal şahin (Hoca), Tacikistan Genelkurmay Başkanı, Ticaret Bakanı Mehmet Eminof. Kİ yazısı ile yazılmış dokümanın ikinci sayfasında Albay Mustafa A., K A . Ali E., M.İ.'nin isimleri geçiyor. Sizim kontrolünüzde olduğu söylenen K. A. kimdir? Ne gibi irtibatınız vardır, açıklayınız? Dokümanda ismi geçen diğer şahıslarla irtibatınız var mıdır? Suikast ve eylem planından haberiniz var mı? 


*PARAYI PAYLAşTI İDDİASI* 
12 Mart 2008'de Sincan Cezaevi'nde ifadesi alman Osman Yıldırım, 'T.B.'nin yağ fabrikası olduğunu, İsmail ü.'den faizle para aldığını, Veli Küçük'ün, 'İsmail ö., T.B.'den vekaletname alsın, alırken de herhangi bir bankadan kredi çekeceğim desin' dediğini, İsmail ü.'nün zaten B.'den 8 milyon dolar alacağı bulunduğunu, kendisinin de ö.'ye Veli Paşa'nm talimatlarını anlattığını, aldığı vekaletnameyi Küçük'e verdiğini, onların da Kent Bank ve Toprak Bank'a fabrikayı ipotek ettiğini, 50 milyon dolar aldıklarını, kendisinin de 5 milyon dolar aldığını, parayı kendisine İsmail ü.'nün verdiğini, bu parayı Bir, Küçük, Hasan ö., İsmail ü., Hüseyin ü. isimli şahısların paylaştığını' şeklinde bilgiler vermiştir. Bu olaydan dolayı size ve isme geçen şahıslara niçin para verilmektedir? Bahse konu iradede geçen hususlarla ilgili detaylı açıklama yapar mısınız? 


*AZİZ YILDIRIM'LA ORTAK şİRKET*
Kadıköy'deki evinde arama yapılan Hasan Hüseyin Vural'dan elde edilen dokümanlar üzerinde yapılan incelemede; 284 No'lu sayfada, 'Genelkurmay Harekat Merkezi ihalesi 9.6 trilyon TL belirlenmiş olmasına rağmen, sonradan bedel 14 trilyon TL yükseltilerek şirkete ödeme yapılmıştır. Genelkurmay Sosyal Tesisleri de 16 trilyona yine Aktürk inşaat'a verilmiştir. Harekat merkezine takılan bir parçanın değeri 400 milyon TL yine aynı parça bu şirketçe 3.5 milyara fatura edilerek takılmış. Aradaki bu korkunç fark ve hortumlamanın tek sebebi, bir paşanın Dikmen Vadisi gezilirken Aktürk İnşaat yetkilisine 'şu daireyi bana ayırın' sözü üzerine dairenin kendisine verilmiş olmasıdır. Nitekim bu çıkar ilişkisine dayalı olarak, birçok ihale haksız ve usulsüz olarak anılan şirkete verilmiştir. Aziz Yıldırım'ın da ortakları arasında bulunduğu şirket, Aziz Yıldırım'ın yanında üevik Bir'in de ortağı olduğu Bul İnşaat Aş ile ortak ihalelere girmekte ve ordudan yüklü miktarda ihale almaktadır' konularını içeren yazılı doküman olduğu tespit edilmiştir. Ordu içerisinde yüklü miktarda başka hangi ihaleleri aldınız? Bu ihalelerde yapılan usulsüzlükler hakkında detaylı açıklama yapınız? 

*(HABERTüRK)*

----------


## bozok

*Gülen yandaşları Gazeteport'u hedef gösterdi* 


*07.07.2009* 
*Yavuz Semerci* 
*gazeteport.com*



*Zaman Gazetesi ve Fethullah Gülen yandaşları giderek paranoyaklaşıyor mu?*

Yazılanlara, tepkilere bakınca bu soruyu kendime sorar oldum.

Hasta yatağımda ilgilenmedim. Yanıt verilmesini de istemedim.

*İDDAYA BAKIN!*
Gazeteport’ta çıkan bir yorum analiz Gülen taraftarlarının hoşuna gitmemiş. Hemen Zaman Gazetesi'nde ve Fethullah Gülen'in sitesinden bir yazı döşenmişler.

*Gazeteport, son günlerin büyük tartışması olan ve kimin yazdığı henüz ortaya çıkmamış “AKP ve Fethullah Gülen’i bitirme belgesine uygun” haberler yapıyormuş! İddia bu…* 

*MİSYONUMUZ SEVMEK DEğİL*
Bir insanın Gazeteport için böyle bir yorum yapması için kötü niyetli değilse aklından zoru olmalı. 

Açık söylemek gerekirse, Gazeteport’un, Gülen’i sevmek veya nefret etmek gibi bir misyonu yok.

*ASKERE KİM SELAM VERMİş!* 
Kimin yazdığı belli olmayan bir belgeyi, “Asker yazmıştır” diye hüküm veren bir gazetenin ve bağlı bulunduğu cemaatin, *“askerlerin sivil mahkemede yargılanmasına yol açan kanunun Gülen taraftarlarınca istenmiş olabileceği”* şeklinde bir analize bu denli ağır tepki vermelerini anlamıyorum. *Neymiş biz askere selam vermişiz. Bu yorumu yazanların Fethullah Gülen'in TSK hakkında yazdıklarına bir kez daha bakmasını öneririm.* 

Amaç belli: *Kendileri gibi düşünmeyen ve özgür düşünceyi savunan her platformu, kendileri gibi düşünen ve eli her yere uzanabilecek yandaşlarına hedef göstermek, gereğini yapın talimatı vermek…* 

*BİZ KİME SELAM VERİYORUZ?*
Bir kez daha ifade edelim: Bizim selam vereceğimiz, takdir beklediğimiz, takdirini almak için çalıştığımız tek merci var: Okurlarımız.

Okurlarımızı, onların tek renk sahibi olmadığını bilecek kadar tanıyoruz. Burası sivil bir platform. 

Sizler, Gazeteport’ta çıkan yorumu beğenmeyebilir ve isabetsiz de bulabilirsiniz. Ama altında mutlaka bir komplo ve sistematik bir düşmanlık arayacak bir akıl tutulmasına uğradıysanız, Allah şifa versin demekten başka bir dilekte bulunamayız.

*HABERLERİMİZE BAKIN...* 
Bir ideolojiye, bir siyasal akıma mensup tek tip insanlar yaratmak özlemi içinde olanların, bizden hoşlanmasını beklemiyoruz. Gazeteport’ta yayınlanan *“Işık Evleri ile ilgili soruşturmanın askeri mahkemelerden kurtarılmasına yönelik bir yasa çıkarılıyor”* tespiti doğru olmayabilir. Bu şüpheyi aktarmayı densizlik, askere selam vermek olarak kabul eden Gülen sempatizanlarına bir çift lafım var:

Gazeteport’a daha dikkatli bakın.

Gazetecilik adına doğru bildiğimiz her şeyi kimin işine gelip gelmediğine bakmadan yayınlıyoruz.

Bu gazetede çalışan, köşe yazan hiçbir arkadaş, ne askere, ne de cemaat önderlerine selam durmaz. Buna asla izin vermeyiz.

Gülen cemaatine şirin gözükmek gibi bir niyetimiz de yok…

Bu gazete Zaman Gazetesine de kaynaklık eden Ergenekon ile ilgili belgelerini de, Deniz Feneri davasını da her boyutuyla ilk yayınlayan internet mecrasıdır.

*CADI AVINA YEM*
*Bir dönem Fethullah Gülen ve onun yolundan yürüyenlere yönelik cadı avı vardı.* Bu ülkeyi dilediği gibi yönetmek isteyenler *“Gülen’i hedef gösterip, sıtmaya razı ederdi”* toplumu. şimdi Gülen ve onun sempatizanları kendileri gibi düşünmeyenler için benzer bir cadı avı başlatılmasını istiyor. Bu cadı avı korku imparatorluğu yaratmak dışında bir anlam taşımıyor.

Ve cadı avlarıyla dizayn edilen toplumlarda, zalimlik, haksızlık bitmiyor sadece zalimlerin kimliği değişiyor.

Yine de bizi yem yapmak isteyenleri uyarmalıyım: *Gazeteport midenize oturabilecek kadar bağımsız ve özgür bir platformdur.* Bizim gibi özgür ve tarafsız mecraların yarattığı sağlıklı tartışma ortamının keyfini çıkarın bence. Paranoyak yaklaşımların kimseye yararı olmamış ki size olsun!

...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da şok Gelişme!*

 

*Başsavcılık, Ergenekon soruşturmasının 3'üncü iddianamesinin yarına kadar teslim edilmesini istedi.*

Ergenekon'un 3'üncü iddianamesi ay sonu teslim edilecekti; başsavcılık, 'YARIN TESLİM EDİN' dedi.



*07.07.2009 16:23:00*

*İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*KEMAL KARPAT'IN KİTABI ERGENEKON DAVASINA NASIL GİRECEK?*
** 
 

Prof. Dr. Kemal Karpat’ın TBMM Onur üdülü alması kamuoyunda büyük yankı buldu. Bunun temel nedeni Kemal Karpat’ın cemaate yakın bir isim olması ve akademik tezlerinde muhafazakar bir görüşü savunması. 


Prof. Dr. Kemal Karpat’ın aldığı ödülü nasıl yorumladığını Prof. Dr. Yalçın Küçük’e sorduk. Yalçın Küçük’ten Kemal Karpat’ın akademik ve siyasi portresini değerlendirmesini istedik. 


Yalçın Küçük Karpat’ın* “İslamın Siyasallaşması”* kitabına atıfta bulunarak Karpat’ın görüşlerini anlattı.


İşte Prof. Dr. Yalçın Küçük’ün açıklamaları…


şimdi önce İş Bankası’nın Kemal hoca ile ilgili yayınlamadığı kitaptan hareket edelim. ünümde Kemal Karpat hocanın* “İslamın Siyasallaşması”* adındaki kitabı var. İstanbul Bilgi üniversitesi yayınlarından çıkan bir kitap. İş Bankası Nehir Söyleyişi dizisinde hayatını yayımlamazken, Bilgi üniversitesi’nin böyle bir kitabı nasıl yayımlayabildiğini sormak isterim. 


Bu kitabı yaşadığımız günler açısından, tamamen Zekeriya üz Beyin hazırladığı iddianamenin bir versiyonu olarak düşünebiliriz. Burada başka bir Türkiye anlatılmak isteniyor. Tam açık olarak bir rejim değişikliği var. Bir üniversite kitabında* “olağanüstü bir lider olan Fethullah Gülen”* diyor. 


İkisi de Nakşibendi olan Bediüzzaman Said Nursi ve şeyh Mehmet Esat efendinin isimleri, 1925 ve 1930’da patlak veren sözde cumhuriyet aleyhtarı isyana bulaştırılmıştır. (sayfa 206)


Burada* “sözde”* sözü *“sözde cumhuriyet”* mi, yoksa *“sözde cumhuriyet isyanı”* mı? Onu bilemiyorum. Kitabın tamamı yeni bir rejim, Ergenekon adı verilen klasörlerden bölük pörçük ifade edilen yeni tarih, yeni ideoloji ve İslamik hegemonyanın ifadesidir. İfadesi derken yanlış anlaşılmasın. Düzenli bir ifadeden bahsedemeyiz








*BU KİTAP CAMİ SOHBETİDİR.* 

İkinci olarak: Bilgi üniversitesi’nin yayın dairesinin başında Fahri Aral var. 1960 solu gençlik liderlerinden. Türkiye’yi ileriye götürmek için mücadele etmiş bir insan. Okumadı mı acaba?


Ben bu kitabı okumuştum. İçinden notlar çıkardım. Bu kitabı iki türlü anlatabiliriz;

Birincisi, hidayete ermiş bir insanın aklına ne geldiyse yazdığı, cami sohbeti tarzından bir kitaptır. 

Ben çok okuyan bir insanım. Aynı üniversitede beraber hocalık yaptık. Kemal Beyi ODTü’den hatırlıyorum. Orada hatırladığım Kemal Bey, bir yerde adını duyurmak isteyen, saygın bir üniversitede hocalığı kabul edilmeyen, ortalamanın altında basit çalışmalar yapan bir kimseydi. Bu kitaba gelinceye kadar, yani bir tarikata girinceye kadar yazdıklarıyla bu kitap arasında hiçbir bağlantı yoktur. Daha önceki kitapları cumhuriyete bağlı, laik bir insana ait kitaplardı. Hiçbir kitabında böylesine tutarsız, böylesine tarikatçı, tarikat liderlerini öven, cumhuriyeti kötüleyen ifadeler yok. Bakın;


Sayfa 37: bütün uyanış hareketleri Sufi kökenlidir. Bu kitapta hiçbir tutarlılığı olmadan bütün kurtuluş hareketlerinin Nakşibendi ve benzeri tarikatlardan doğduğunu söylüyor. Ve şöyle diyor;


*“uyanış hareketlerinin toplumun tabanına dayanan bir çeşit İslami halk demokrasisi oluşturduğu…”* bunu iddia ediyor. Kemal hoca bunun bilinen ilk ifadesine 1919–1922 arasında Türk İstiklal Savaşı’nda rastlamış. Bunları AKP iktidara gelinceye kadar ne Ortadoğu’da ne başka bir yerde söyleme cesaretini gösteremezdi. Kemal Karpat hocadan öğreniyoruz. Demek ki bizim kurtuluş savaşımız bir Nakşibendi, bir Nurcu tarikat hareketiydi. Ve içinde demokrasi varmış. 1922’den sonra da kaybetmişiz. Mesele budur ve bunun için ödül almıştır. 



*HİüBİR BİLİMSEL YANI YOK*

Bu kitapla Silivri’ye sunulan klasörlerde bölük pörçük olan ideoloji, İslamik hegemonya bir kitap haline getirilmektedir. Hiçbir tutarlılığı yoktur. Bu kitabın hiçbir bilimsel çalışmayla ilgisi yoktur. 780 ile 820. sayfalar arası, yani 40 sayfa bibliyografyaya ayrılmıştır. Bu kırk sayfayı inceledim. 6 tane Rusça kaynağa atıf var. 6 tane de Fransızca kaynağa atıf var. Rusça kaynaklara baktım çok yüzeysel. Fransızca olanlar da çok ciddi değil. 


Demek ki sadece İngilizce kaynak kullanıyor. Tek başına İngilizce kaynağı kullanan, nasıl kovboy filminde tek tabancalı bir kovboy olamazsa tek dilli bir adamı da tarihçi sayamayız. 


Biz üniversite hocasıyız. ünümüze bir kitap geldiği zaman önce kaynaklarına bakarız. Osmani karakterlerle yazılmış hiçbir kaynağı yok. Hepsi ya Türkçe ya İngilizcedir. Demek ki Osmani okuyamayan bir adam. 

Zaten bu kitapta yazmış olduğu kitapların listesine de baktığımızda bir tek tarih kitabı da yok. Bana göre tek bir çalışması vardır. Türkiye’ye göçleri yazmıştı. Bu konudaki iyi çalışmalardan bir tanesidir.



*KEMAL KARPAT İSLAMI BİLMİYOR*

Kemal Karpat’ın hiç bir şey bilmediğini söyleye biliriz. Bunun iki örneğini verebilirim.

Birincisi; *“İslamda ırkçılığa, temiz ırk iddialarına yer yoktur”* diyor. Kemal hoca biç bir tarıkatın esasını bilmiyor. İslamı da bilmiyor. İslamda milliyet yoktur bunu kabul ediyoruz. Ama ırkçılık olmadığını söylemek bilgisizliktir. İslamla arabiyi birbirinden ayıramayız. Arabiye *“kavmil necip”* denir. İslamda dil ırkçılığı olduğu için biz hala İslami metinleri, Kuran’ı Arapça dışında okuyamayız. Kuran’ı Arapça dışında okumak günah sayılır. 


Bu hoca hiçbir bilgiye sahip değildir. Bunu yazan bir insan Irak ile İran arasında hala çözülemeyen musibeti neyle anlatır? Hiçbir dil bilmiyor. Türçeyi de bilmiyor, göçmenler bilmezler. Acem kelimesini askere gittiyse acemi ocağından bilir.

Arap Müslümanlar büyük bir medeniyetin sahibi İranlılara Acem derler. Acem, Latin dillerindeki* “barbar”,* Rusçadaki *“varvar”* karşılığıdır. Acem diyerek onları yaban, aşağı kavimden sayarlar. İranlıların Araplara ve Sünni düşmanlıklarının arkasında Arapların elindeki İslamı ırkçı olması yatar. Araplar Fars, İranlıların dillerini ortadan kaldırmışlardır. İranlılar Aralara karşı kendilerini koruyabilmek için de şia’ya geçmişlerdir. Bu bir bilgisizliktir. 

Yeni kuşaklara şunu söylemek istiyorum:

Her şeyden evvel Karpat Hoca Efendi, tarikatçılığa geçmiş ve bütün şimdiye kadar yazdıklarını inkar eden, unutan, belleğini boşaltmış, Kızılderililerin arasına düşmüş bir çocuk gibi eski dilini, konuşmasını, aklını, mantığını tüketmiştir. “Her şeyden önce* ”sınıf”* terimini açıklamak gerek. 

Sınıf terimi batıdan alınmıştır. Genellikle endüstride çalışan işçileri kapsamaktadır.” Diyor. Dünyada hiçbir hoca bu kadar bilgisiz cümleler ifade edemez. Sınıf sanayi işçisi olmadan önce de vardı, Marx’tan önce de vardı. *“Marx bir mektubunda sınıf ve sınıf çatışmaları benden önce vardı”* der. 

Feodaller vardır, burjuvalar vardır. Sınıf bir durumu anlatır. Bunları bilmiyor. Sonra devam ediyor; *“Marksist ve Leninistlerin gayretlerine rağmen köylüler, işçi sınıfının genellikle dışında kalmıştır.”* 
Buradaki bilgisizliğe bakınız. Hiçbir Marksist *“köylü sınıfı işçi sınıfının içindedir”* demedi. 

Feodalitede, feodaller, köylüler, esirler vardı. 

Leninizm’in temelinde işçi sınıfı ayrıdır, emekçi, köylü sınıfı ayrıdır ve Leninizm’in amacı bunlar ara arasında ittifak kurmaktır.

Demek ki hem İslamdan, hem de öbür taraftan bir bilgisi olmadığını anlıyoruz. Bende uyandırdığı izlenim şudur; Kızılderililerin arasına düşmüş, bütün mantığını, belleğini yitirmiş, Fethullah Gülen’in kulu olmuş, neredeyse ona tapınan bir hoca efendi izlenimi bıraktı bende. 



*DİNİME KüFREDEN MüSLüMAN OLSA*

Bütün kurtuluş mücadeleleri sufilerden, tarikatçılardan çıkarmış. Hepsi emperyalizme karşıymış. Türkçede güzel bir söz var.* “dinime küfreden Müslüman olsa”* aklını Fethullah Gülen’e teslim etmiş, beynini AKP’ye vermiş, sanki Türkiye’de yaşamıyor, veya yaşadığı yeri bilmiyor. Bütün tarikatçılar dış güçlere karşıymış. Bunları açıkça yazıyor. Sanki limanlarımızı, Telekom’u, bankalarımızı onlara satmadık. Sanki şu anda sınırlarımızı olara satabilmek için o kanunları üankaya’daki zat imzalamadı. 


Abdullah Gül’ün, Tayyip Erdoğan’ın ödül verebileceği bundan daha iyi birisini bulamazlar. Savcı üz’ün klasörlerinde ortaya çıkan hegemonya, dini diktatörlük, tarikat diktatörlüğü bu kitapta var. bunun için verdiler. 


Akp iktidara geldiğinden beri hiçbir yüksek yere İbrani asıllı olmayan birisini getirmedi. üdül verdikleri arasında İbrani asıllı olmayan birisi olduğunu ben çıkaramadım. Belki vardır ama ben eğilimlerden bahsediyorum. Bilimde eğilimler istatistik anlamda doğrudur. Yüzde yüzünün doğru olmasına gerek yoktur. 95’i doğru olursa o bir eğilimdir. 

Rusçada Karpatlar demektir. Karpat soyadı İbranilerin kullandığı bir soyaddır. Coğrafi yerler sadece İbraniyette soyadı olabilmektedir. Eğer *“Mardinli”* diyorsanız o Türk ve Müslüman olabilir. Ama *“Mardin”* diyorsanız o çok büyük bir ihtimalle İbrani asılıdır.

*“Karpatlı”* diyorsanız o Türk ve Müslüman olabilir. Ama *“Karpat”* diyorsanız o çok büyük bir ihtimalle İbrani asıllıdır. AKP döneminde AKP’nin kontrol ettiği hiçbir kurumda İbrani asıllı olmayanlara bir ödül çıkmamıştır. Paralara konulan resimleri bu açıdan kontrol edebilirsiniz.



*Odatv.com*
6 Temmuz 2009

----------


## bozok

*MGK TASFİYE Mİ EDİLİYOR?*
**
TSK’ya yönelik* “kağıt parçası”* tertibi kısmen geri tepti. 

Tertipte kullanılanın* “belge değil, kağıt parçası”* olduğu kesin olarak saptandı. Askeri savcılık,* “kağıt parçasının”* sivillerce ve karargah dışında imal edildiğini de saptadı. Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Başbuğ, TSK’ya yönelik* “asimetrik psikolojik harekat”* uygulandığını, bunun Türkiye’nin bekasını ilgilendirdiğini, TSK’ya yönelik fitne-fesat yapıldığını da saptadı.

Ancak Türkiye’nin bekasını asıl ilgilendiren, fitne fesadı kimlerin yaptığını, asimetrik psikolojik harekatı kimlerin uyguladığını saptamak ve milletin önüne getirtmektir! 

üncelikle sonuçları bakımından tertibin temel amacını belirtelim.

TSK’ya sızmadan, TSK’yı *“hizaya sokmadan”*, TSK’yı bölmeden ne ABD planları uygulanabilir ne de ABD’ye göbekten bağlı Cumhuriyet düşmanı kesimler, Türkiye’de gerçekten iktidar olur! Bu, Cumhuriyeti korumak bakımından da esas alınacak formüldür.

*Tertibin 3 hedefi vardı:*

*1.* Tertipçiler, TSK’yı* “irticaya karşı mücadele”* edemez hale getirmeye çalıştı. Türkiye, sahte olduğu daha ilk günden belli olan bir kağıt parçasını iki hafta tartıştı. Ve bu süreç içerisinde öyle bir psikolojik harekat uygulandı ki, vatandaşın gözünde *“irticaya karşı mücadele bir görev değildir, hele askerin hiç görevi değildir”* izlenimi verilmeye çalışıldı. Belge de işte tam bu amaçla, göstere göstere sahte hazırlanmıştı! 

Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin *“irticanın odağı”* olduğuna hükmettiği AKP’ye karşı mücadele planı hukuken de, siyaseten de yapılamaz fikri, kafalara işlenmeye çalışıldı!

*2.* Hükümet, gece yarısı operasyonuyla askere sivil yargı yolu açtı!

Burada iki amaç var. Birincisi, Ergenekon tertibine dahil ederek Türk subaylarını teker teker içeri atarak, etkisiz kılmak! 

İkincisi, AKP’nin Yüksek Askeri şura’da şerh koyduğu, irticacı subayların atılması konusunun yargıya götürülmesi! Böylece cemaatin yıllardır beceremediği TSK’ya sızma hedefi de gerçekleşmiş olacak!

*3.* Türk Ordusu, milletinin gözünde zayıf düşürülmeye, zayıf gösterilmeye çalışıldı! Tertipçilerin denklemi basit:* “TSK 27 Nisan’la yol verdi, millet alanlara doldu. TSK etkisiz kılınınca, zayıf gösterilince, millet alanlara çıkmaya korkacaktır!”*

En başta, “TSK’ya yönelik *‘kağıt parçası’ tertibi kısmen geri tepti”* demiştik! Süreci TSK ve milli kuvvetler açısından da analiz etmeli, hataları görmeliyiz. 


*MGK tasfiye mi ediliyor?*
AB uyum yasaları eliyle MGK’ye birkaç tırpan vurulmuştu. MGK Genel Sekreterliği askerden alındı, MGK’nin *“tavsiye kararı”,* 
*“değerlendirme”*ye dönüştürüldü, Başbakan yardımcıları MGK üyesi yapıldı vs.

Ancak son MGK toplantısı ile dikkat çeken bir görüntü oluştu.

Biliyorsunuz, son MGK, tek satırlık sonuç bildirisine rağmen 7.5 saat sürdü. MGK’den sonra ise Cumhurbaşkanı, Başbakan, Genelkurmay Başkanı ve iki bakan bir* “zirve”* yaptı! 

7.5 saat süren toplantıda halledilemeyen, başka bir zirve yapılmasına gerek bırakan sorun neydi? 

3 kuvvet komutanı ile 1 genel komutanın da yer aldığı MGK’de çözülemeyip de, toplantıya 4 komutansız devam edilmesine neden olan neydi? 

*Mutlaka yanıtlanması gerekiyor!* 



*Mehmet Ali Güller*

*Odatv.com*
7 Temmuz 2009

----------


## bozok

*POLİSTEN DAHA BİLGİLİ MUHBİRLER NEREDE YAşAR?* 
** 
 

Odatv okurları yayınlanmış haberlerle ilgilenmediğimi bilir. Ama bu defalık istisna gerekiyor. 

üünkü Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek haber ve analizlerinin pek doğru yazılmadığını düşünüyorum. 

Neden mi?

Habertürk gazetesi Salih Aydın imzasıyla, 5 Temmuz tarihinde üiçek’in sorgu tutanaklarını yayınladı. Aradan üç gün geçmesine karşılık tekzip görmeyen haberin son bölümünde şöyle bir bölüm var:

*“DHKP-C mensubu ve Türksolu irtibatlı olarak Dursun üiçek ile faaliyet gösteren Alb. D.S. de aynı ekipten. İşadamı N.ü’ de mali konularda destek veriyor.”*

Bu iddia kime ait biliyor musunuz? İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Muhabere Elektronik şube Müdürlüğü'ne e – posta gönderen kimliği belirsiz bir kaynağa yani muhbire ait.

Muhbir diyor ki; üiçek Albay illegal DHKP- C örgütünün üyesidir. 

Türksolu nedir? Eylem, örgütlenme ve fikri dünyaları biraz karışık bir dergi çevresi. Bana kalırsa Türksolu’nun solla filan da alakası yoktur. (Bu konuda odatv oldukça tatminkar bir yazı yayınlamıştı. Okumanızı öneririm.) 

Peki, üiçek illegal bir örgütün mensubu iken bir dergi çevresiyle niye irtibat kurar? Oysa DHKP- C ile Türksolu’nun ideolojik duruşları ve örgütlenme tarzları aralarında geçişe imkan vermez. 

Bildiğimiz, muhbirinde bu konuda fikir sahibi olmadığı. Yani e – postanı müellifi olan muhbir, Tuncay Güney’den beter bir hayal gücüne sahip görünüyor. 

Ergenekon Savcıları ise muhbiri ciddiye alıyor. üylesine ciddiye alıyorlar ki, muhbirin iddialarını sorgunun temeli haline getiriyorlar. 

E – postada aynen şöyle yazıyor: 

*“Hurşit Tolon'un da dahil olduğu cuntacı yapı, bilgi destek daire gibi kritik bir noktada bulundurdukları personel ile, ki Dursun Albay bunlardan önde gelen isimlerdendir, yurt içi, yurt dışı bilgi destek taburlarından gelen bilgilere vakıf olabilmektedirler. TSK içindeki bu cuntacı yapılanma …”*

Savcılar muhbirden öğrendiklerini soruya dönüştürüyorlar: 

*“İhbarda bahsi geçen cuntanın bir elemanı olduğunuz, Bilgi Destek Dairesi kritik bir biçimde cunta için çalıştığınız doğru mudur? Böyle bir cunta var mı? Bu cuntada kimler bulunmakta ve sizin bu cuntadaki konumunuz nedir? Bahsi geçen belgeyi hazırlamak için kimden veya kimlerden emir aldınız?”*

üiçek’te yanıtlıyor: 

*“Ben cunta denilen bir gruptan emir almadım, iddiaları kabul etmiyorum.”*

Muhbir* “cunta”* diyor, *“Hurşit Tolon”* diyor, Savcılar da bunları üiçek’e soruyor. Oysa aynı savcılar Tolon’un cuntacılığı üzerine zaten bilmem kaç bin sayfadan oluşan bir iddianame hazırlamadı mı? Hazırlandı ama Savcılar ilk defa duyuyormuş gibi kayda geçiriyor: 

*“Hurşit Tolon’un dahil olduğu cuntacı yapı…”*

Bakın bu muhbir sıradan bir adam ya da adamlar grubu değil. Her şeyi biliyor ya da biliyorlar. Tabi inanırsanız? 

şimdi vereceğim tarihlere dikkat edin…

Dört Ergenekon Savcısı Albay üiçek’i 15 Haziran’da ifade vermeye çağırıyor. Gerekçe olarak *“şüpheli Serdar üztürk’ün ofisinde ele geçirilen belge ile ilgili ifadesine başvurulacağından”* deniliyor. Askeri savcılar devreye girip, *“Belge olayını biz inceleyeceğiz”* deyince, üiçek, Ergenekon Savcılarına ifade vermiyor. 

Dokuz gün sonra üiçek’e ikinci bir yazı gidiyor ama defa *“Ergenekon şüphelisi”* olarak ifade çağrılıyor. 

Savcılar, üiçek’in ifadesini almakta ilk denemede başarısız oldularsa da, ikincisinde istediklerini elde ediyorlar.

üiçek, 30 Haziran’da ifade vermeye gidiyor ve tutuklanıyor.

Peki bu sonuç savcıların salt kendi çabalarıyla mı oluşuyor? Pek sanmıyorum. Tarihlere lütfen dikkat edin: 15 Haziran, 24 Haziran, 30 Haziran.

15 – 24 Haziran arasında ne yaşandığını açıklıyoruz. Ama 24’ü ile 30 arasında acayip bir durum var. 

30 Haziran’daki sorgunun konusu Ergenekon şüphelisi olmak.

şüpheyi doğuran temel malzeme yukarıda sözünü ettiğimiz muhbirden gelen e – posta. 

E – posta polise ne zaman ulaşıyor: 29 Haziran akşamı saat 19.17'de. Yani üiçek’in sorgusundan bir gün önce, akşam geç saatlerde. 

Sorgu tutanaklarına bakıyorsunuz, e – postadaki iddialar haricinde dişe dokunur soru yok. 

Yani bu e – posta olmasa, Savcıların boşa düşeceğini anlıyoruz. 

Bu durumda sormak lazım; hangi cüretle üiçek’e 30 Haziran günü randevu verildi?

üiçek’in sorgusu için listeye sonradan eklenen 8 Albay beklenmiş olabilir mi? Olabilir. 

Habertürk’teki haberden 3 gün önce Hürriyet’te imzasız ama küçükten görülen bir özel haber yayınlandı. Habere göre albaylar Deniz Kuvvetleri mensubu olduğunu söyleyen bir ihbarcının gönderdiği 15 sayfalık mektuba dayanılarak sorgulandı. Muhtemel üiçek’in sorgusuna konu olan aynı mektuptur. 

Bundan sonrasını haberden aynen aktarıyorum: 

*“**Sorguda albaylara ‘*Evinizde çıkan şu belgeye ne diyorsunuz’ *denilerek bazı dokümanlar gösterildiği ileri sürüldü. Ancak bu dokümanların arama tutanağında yer almadığı ortaya çıktı. Savcıların* ‘karışıklık’ *olmuş demeleri avukatların tepkisini durduramadı.”*

Savcılar şüphelilere atılı suçların kanıtı olan dokümanları karıştırıyorlar; düşünebiliyor musunuz? Tek bir çıkış yolları var: O da imzasız ihbar mektupları.

İyi güzel; devletin koca polis teşkilatı, savcısı bilmiyor, suçları tespit edemiyor da, bu muhbirler nasıl oluyor da her şeyi biliyorlar?

Ergenekon’un hem birinci, hem de ikinci iddianamelerinde çok sayıda *”tutanaksız belge sorununa”* şahit olduk. Ayrıca suçlamaların da büyük ölçüde gizli tanıklara ve ihbar mektuplarına dayandırıldığını gördük. 

Bence bu durum adalet ve güvenlik sistemimizin ciddi zaaf içinde olduğunu göstermektedir. 

İhbar, ceza kovuşturmalarının feri ürünü olmak zorundadır. 

Asıl olan iddia makamının iddiasını somut delillerle kanıtlamasıdır. 






*Ahmet Erhan üelik*


*Odatv.com*
7 Temmuz 2009

----------


## bozok

*Yaşım 84, Roketle Ne İşim Olur?*


 

*Eski MİT yöneticisi Gündeş: Ergenekon Savcısı önüme bir roket ve tabanca resmi koydu.*

Başbakan'a suikast planı iddiasıyla ifade veren eski MİT yöneticisi Nuri Gündeş: *"Ergenekon Savcısı önüme bir roket ve tabanca resmi koydu. Roketin kızağı falan yok. 'Görmedim' dedim"* 

*Eymür'le yıldızı hiç barışmadı...* 
Osman Nuri Gündeş, Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı'nda (MİT) uzun yıllar üst düzey görevlerde bulundu. Asker ve sivil olarak kırk yıl boyunca devlete hizmet etti. Ergenekon savcısı Zekeriya üz geçtiğimiz günlerde şüpheli sıfatıyla Osman Nuri Gündeş'in ifadesini aldı. 

Sorgulamanın Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'a yönelik bir suikast girişimiyle ilgili olduğu iddia edildi. Savcı, aynı gün sorgulanan emekli Orgeneral üevik Bir ve eski MİT İstanbul Bölge Başkanı Nuri Gündeş'e *'bir suikast planıyla ilgili sorular sorduğunu'* açıkladı. SABAH, MİT tarihinin en tanınmış yöneticisi Mehmet Eymür'den sonra, meslek hayatı boyunca onunla yıldızı barışmayan, Türkiye'nin bir diğer önemli istihbaratçısı Osman Nuri Gündeş'le konuştu. Gündeş, Savcı üz'e neler anlattığını sadece SABAH'a açıkladı. Gündeş; ayrıca Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı, Ergenekon operasyonu, darbeler ve yabancı gizli servislerin Türkiye'deki faaliyetleri ile MİT'in ASALA'ya yönelik operasyonlarına ilişkin de önemli açıklamalarda bulundu. 

Ergenekon savcısı Zekeriya üz size ne sordu? Evvela önüme bir roket ve tabanca resmi koydular. Kırmızılı, beyazlı, sarılı bir fotoğraftı. Bir de tabanca fotoğrafı, 14'lü... Savcı üz,* "Bunları gördünüz mü?"* dedi.* "Hayır"* dedim. *"Bunları üevik Paşa'ya gönderttiniz mi?"* dedi. Ben 84 yaşında bir adamım. Roketle ne işim olur. Roketin kızağı falan yok. Yani o haliyle bir şeye de yaramaz. ' 


*'GİZLİ TANIK UYDURUYOR'* 

Emekli orgeneral üevik Bir'i önceden tanıyor musunuz? 

Hayır, üevik Paşa'yı tanımam. Kapıda karşılaştık ifade verdikten sonra. 

*"Komutanım neler yapmışız biz"* dedi. Ben resimdeki silahları görmedim. Silah gönderdiğim de uydurma, böyle bir şey yok. Ergenekon sanıklarını da sordular, tanıyor musunuz diye. *"Tanımıyorum"* dedim. Zekeriya üz'ün davetine icabet ettik ve gizli tanığın uydurma ve mantık dışı suçlamalarıyla karşılaştık. Ben hayatım boyunca devlete hizmetten başka bir şey düşünmedim. On yaşında Kuran-ı Kerim'i hıfzetmeye başlamış bir adamım. Haram bir kuruşun bir veba mikrobu kadar tehlikeli olduğuna inanan biriyim. üstün başarılarla dolu bir meslek hayatım var. Bu yaşta bu muameleye maruz kalmak beni üzdü açıkçası. Ben emekliliğimden bu yana kimsenin himayesinde bir kazanç kapısı aramadım. MİT gibi ulvi bir teşkilatı küçük düşürücü hiçbir olaya karışmadım. Bu olayı çirkin bir iftira olarak görüyorum. 

İfadeye gitmeden önce MİT'ten herhangi bir yetkiliyle görüştünüz mü?

İstanbul Bölge Başkanı'yla görüştüm. *"2002 yılındaki bir olay, önemli bir şey değil"* dedi. İfade verdikten sonra Müsteşar Emre Taner'le de görüştüm. *"Geçmiş olsun"* dedi. 

üevik Bir'e roket gönderdiğinizi kim iddia etmiş? Bir gizli tanığın iddiası. 2002'de, yanımda Mehmet adında bir yüzbaşı varken bu gizli tanığı güya eve çağırmışım. 

Benim 25 sene önceki telefon numaramı da vermiş savcıya. *"Nuri Gündeş bana bu numarayı verdi"* demiş. 2002'de öyle bir telefon numarası yok. Eskiden benim kullandığım bir telefon, herhalde PTT'den öğrendiler. üyle gazetelerde yazdığı gibi Başbakan'a suikast falan diye de sormadılar. Sadece *"üevik Paşa'ya götür o icabına bakar"* demişim. 

Peki Ergenekon şüphelileri ile ilgili soru sordular mı? Neredeyse bütün Ergenekon sanıklarını sordular. Yüze yakın kişiyi sordular herhalde. İfade üç sayfa mı ne tuttu. Veli Küçük'ü de sordular. Ben de güvenlik şirketi sahibiyim. Veli Paşa'yı tanımam. 

Sadece bir keresinde GİMA'da Tunç üapa'nın yemeğinde karşılaşmıştık. Tuncay üzkan'ı biliyorum bir tek. Onu da MİT'le ilgili kitabından dolayı biliyorum. Dedim ki, *"Davayı gazetelerden takip ediyorum. Bunlardan hiçbirini tanımam."* Ama usuldenmiş, soruyorlar. Ben savcıya iki belge verdim. Biri benim Ecevit'e 12 Eylül ihtilalini önceden haber verdiğimi anlatan haber. İhtilali önceden başbakana haber vermiş birinin ihtilal örgütü olduğu ileri sürülen bir yapıyla ne ilişkisi olur. Verdiğim diğer belge ise Dündar Kılıç'ın 1984'teki *"Babalar Operasyonu"*nda benim aleyhime verdiği ifadeleri kendi ağzıyla yalanladığı bir televizyon programındaki konuşmaların dökümü. 

Savcı başka ne sordu? Bir aydır telefonlarımı dinliyorlarmış. İfademi alırken bana öyle söylediler.* "Hükümet ne zaman kuruluyor oğlum"* demişim, onu sordular. Ben Kıbrıs'taki Derviş Eroğlu hükümetini soruyorum. Eroğlu ahbabımdır. İnsan bunu merak edemez mi? Veli Küçük'ün ortağı Nihat Kubuş'un kim olduğunu sordular. üzel Güvenlik Dernekleri Federasyonu'nun Başkan Yardımcısı, ben de bu federasyonun başkanıydım, oradan tanıyorum. *"Cengiz isimli bir şahısla görüştüğünüz tespit edilmiştir. Cengiz kim?"* diye sordular. 

Cengiz benim ortağım, soyadı Adam'dır. Eskiden MİT'te benim yanımda çalışırdı. Bir telefon konuşmasında da *"Görüntü vermeyelim"* dedim onu da sordular. Niye böyle demişim. O gün bu Bostancı'daki Devrimci Karargah operasyonunda Orhan Yılmazkaya öldürülmüştü. *"Bu Dev- Sol'cular yeniden ortaya çıktı, biz de MİT'ten emekliyiz, malum onların her zaman hedefiyiz. Dikkatli olalım, pek ortaya çıkıp görüntü vermeyelim"* dedim. Bunda ne var. Onun dışında rahmetli Abdi İpekçi'yi dinleme olayını sordular. Ben de *"İpekçi'yi dinlemedik"* dedim. Mehmet Ali Ağca'nın cezaevinden nasıl kaçtığını sordular. Ağca'yı sorgularken askeri savcı "O dönemde MİT'le beraber sorguya girmem demişti. Sonra Ağca cezaevine gitti, cezaevinden kaçtı, yakalayamadık. Onu anlattım. Görüştüğüm insanlarla da işle ilgili konuştum. Tuncer'in kim olduğunu sordular, ben de koruma polisim olduğunu söyledim. Bir fizibilite raporu hazırladığımızı belirttim. Hepsi bu. 


*'GüNEY üALIşILACAK BİR ADAM DEğİL'* 

Siz Türkiye'de özel güvenlik şirketi kurmuş ilk emekli istihbaratçısınız. Veli Küçük sizce özel güvenlik şirketini yasadışı amaçlar için kullanıyor muydu? 

Güvenlik işinde yasadışı işlere bulaşmak biraz zordur. üünkü ticari müessesedir, kurallarına göre çalışır. Ama Veli Küçük gösteriş meraklısı bir insan. Koskoca bir generalin Sedat Peker'lerle filan ne işin olur anlamıyorum. 

Ergenekon savcısı, Güney'i de sordu mu size? Hayır, hayır. Tuncay Güney'in adı geçmedi. Güney'in MİT'e çalıştığı söyleniyor ama bence çalışılacak bir adam değil. üünkü ketum biri değil. Bizim çalıştığımız elemanlar memleketini seven ve ilişkisini menfaat için kullanmayan insanlardı. Yani bizim yaptığımız operasyonlarda bir sorun çıkmadıysa memleketi seven insanlarla çalışmış olmamızdır. 


*ABDURRAHMAN şİMşEK / Sabah* 


*08.07.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Polis Müdürleri Tutuklandı!*


 

*2 polis müdürüne Ergenekon tutuklaması.*

Sarıyer’deki Adile Sadullah Mermerci Polis Meslek Eğitim Merkezi’nde, yapılan aramada bulunan 27 askeri fişek iki polis müdürünün tutuklanmasına neden oldu. 

Eğitim Merkezi Müdürü Yunus üztürk’ün talimatıyla okulda arama yapıldı. Yönetimin de katıldığı aramalarda, depodaki çuvallardan 27 adet fişek çıktı. Mühimmatın askeriye çıkışlı olduğunu belirleyen Müdür üztürk, Sarıyer Cumhuriyet Savcılığı’na başvurdu. Savcılık, daha önce Eyüp İlçe Emniyet Müdürlüğü görevinde bulunan Zeynel Abidin Genç ile İstanbul Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü’nde görevli Uğur Selçuk şener’in ifadesine başvurdu. İki polis müdürü önceki gün ifade için Sarıyer Cumhuriyet Savcılığı’na gitti. şener, ifadesinde şunları söyledi: *“1997-2007 yıllarında şırnak’ta il emniyet müdürü olarak görev yaptım. İstanbul’a atandığımda eşyalarım hizmetliler tarafından toplandı. İstanbul’da küçük bir eve yerleşmem nedeniyle tüm kolileri açmadım. Nisan 2009’da büyük bir eve taşınınca kolileri açtım. Yeni açtığım kolilerden fişekler çıktı. Konuyu Zeynel Abidin Genç’e anlattım. şırnak’a yollanması zahmetli olacağı için fişekleri okulda teşhir etmeye karar verdik”* dedi. Savcının, askeri mühimmatı yasal olmayan yollardan temin etmek ve kullanmak suçundan mahkemeye sevk ettiği iki polis müdürü tutuklandı. Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında polisin yaptığı aramalarda, çok sayıda askeri kaynaklı mühimmat bulunmuş, mühimmatın polisler tarafından gömüldüğü iddiaları ortaya atılmıştı. 



*08.07.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*FAşİST LİBERALLER şİMDİ MERHAMET Mİ DİLENİYOR?*
** 
 

Gaddar zalim iftiracı ve ithamcı ve ajanvari gazeteciliğin lideri Taraf Gazetesi başyazarı Ahmet Altan bugünkü *‘..kelepçeli ölüm’* yazısıyla Cumhurbaşkanlığı’ndan merhamet dileniyor ve yazısı içinde Ergenekon davası mağduru Kuddusi Okkır’dan günah çıkartır gibi *‘vicdani’* cümleler kullanıyor, şimdi beni dinleyin.

Genel seçimlerde Anadolu köylerini dolaşırken AKP ağırlıklı seçmenlerin olduğu köylerde köylülerle uzun uzun tartışırken yanlış ve maksatlı propagandaların sonucu vahşileşmiş ak sakallı dedelerin konuşmalarını görmüş, ekrandan ağlayarak uzun uzun anlatmıştım.

Uzun ve temiz sakallı ve hali vakti yerinde* ‘dede, amca’* diyeceğimiz köylüler, Ahmet Necdet Sezer’e* ‘PKK’lı’* diye hücum ediyordu. Sebep, Vakit ve benzeri gazeteler, Ahmet Necdet Sezer’in PKK’lıları affettiğini bu yüzden PKK’lı olduğunu propaganda edip köylülerin beyinlerini yıkamıştı.

Ekranda dedim ki, eli ayağı tutmayan ve refakatçi isteyen mahkumların affedilmesi Cumhurbaşkanlığı izniyledir ve dünyanın her ülkesinde affedilir. Ve sonra dedim ki, şimdi Abdullah Gül bey cumhurbaşkanı olacak ve onun da önüne felç getirmiş ya da kanserden kımıldayamaz hale gelmiş hastalar gelecek, mecburen affedecek, o zaman bakalım Abdullah Gül’e PKK’lı diyebilecek misiniz?

Temiz ve sakin hukuk adamlığıyla halkımızın sevgisini kazanmış Ahmet Necdet Sezer birkaç PKK’lı hastayı affetti diye Vakit ve benzeri gazeteler yoğun propagandalar yapmış ve dünya güzeli köylülerimizin beyinleri vicdanları ve ahlaklarıyla oynamış, güzel insanımızı siyasi bir kavga uğruna ağzından kan akan vahşilere benzetmişlerdi.

Sonra nicelerini gördük, en meşhuru Kuddusi Okkır. Kuddusi Okkır’ın vehametini dillendirecek TV bulamadığımız günler oldu ve polis nezaretinde TV’ler basılırken aynı gün yaptığımız yayınlarda Kuddisi Okkır’a yapılan hukuk skandalını dile getirmeye çalışıyorduk, ne zaman, çalıştığımız TV’ler polis baskınıyla allak bullak edilip giriş çıkışlar tutulduğu günlerde..

şimdi, sayın Ahmet Altan beye Erzurum cezaevinden ağır bir hasta mahkümün mektubu gelince, Cumhurbaşkanlığı’na ne olur merhamet edin affedin, yazısı döşeniyor. Ve aynı yazı içinde nihayet Kuddusi Okkır’a merhamet göstermeye çalışıyor. Vicdanı kanıyormuş, ne kadar üzülmüşmüşmüş.. 

Sizin *‘üzülecek’* yeriniz kaldı mı? Faşist gestapo liberallerin neresinde ne zaman* ‘merhamet’* olmuş.. Ne oldu davanızdan mı vazgeçtiniz, okuduğum cümlelere inanamadım, Ahmet Altan beyler de *‘üzülürmüşmüş’*, bizler daha ilk günden beri bu ve benzeri vakalara hassasiyet gösterdik diye gazeteniz ve yandaşlarınız tarafından *‘Ergenekon davasını sulandırmakla’* suçlanmadık mı?

Ahmet Bey, Ergenekon Davası’nı sulandırmayın, bunlar yandaşlarınızla ortak senfoninizde defalarca dile getirdiğiniz gibi ‘sıradan üstünden durulmayacak ayrıntılar..’

Kuddusi Okkır ve nicesi tarafınız tarafından gözler önünde katledildikten yıllar sonra mı aklınız başınıza geldi. Birkaç merhamet özür cümlesiyle insanlık vahşetinizin üstünü örtmeye mi düşünüyorsunuz? Hayat devam ediyor, bu film henüz sona ermedi.

CNN Türk’te Medya Mahallesi programı yapan Ayşenur Arslan hanımefendi de Ahmet Altan’ın yazısını sabah sabah okumuş pek ağlamış.. Kuddusi Okkır ve nicesine ağlamak için Ahmet Altan’ınızın bir merhamet yazısını mı bekliyormuş..

ABD İstanbul Konsolosluğu basılıp polislerin öldürüldüğü o günlerde, Taraf Gazetesi, ben, yazar Nihat Genç için, El Kaide’nin Türkiye lideri diye yazı yazdı, yetmedi, yazının sonuna doğru, Nihat Genç utanmıyor musun Türk polislerini şehit etmeye diye de ilave etti. Henüz bir özür görmedik, bir tekzip düzeltme hiç görmedik. Bizleri El Kaide’nin Türkiye lideri ilan ederken hiç mi vicdanınız sızlamadı.. Suçla, iftira at, belge düzenle, yalan dolan ithamlarla şok şok diye asılsız ajanvari yayınlar yap ve sonra özür dahi dileme..

İşte bizim bahsettiğimiz polis devleti tam da bu, istediğinde döven suçlayan tutuklayan istediğinde* ‘merhamet’* eden.. Yıllarca oturup sizin merhametinizi mi bekleyecektik? Tarafınızın tarafından insanlık çiğnenirken, hukuk katledilirken, iftiralar ithamlar suçlamalar haksız yargılamalar gırla giderken, bir kenarda büzülüp oturup Ahmet Altan beylerin imana gelmesi merhamet yazılarını yazmasını mı beklemeliydik. 

Bu* ‘merhamet hissiyatıyla dolu’* yazınızdan anladığım şu, sıcaklar başınıza vurdu ve girdiğiniz yolda *‘tökezliyorsunuz’*, kafanız karıştı, allak bullak oldunuz, bir şekilde sergilediğiniz ajanvari maceralı insanlık dışı yoldan *‘dönmeye’* çalışıyorsunuz. Biz aslında böyle vahşiler değildik, demeye getiriyorsunuz.

üok geç oldu Ahmet bey, çok geç, insanlık suçlarında Zaman Aşımı yoktur, insanlık duygularını mahveden yüzlerce suçlamanız ithamınız iftiranız henüz ortalıklarda, hayat devam ediyor, *BU DAVADAN BİR şEY üIKMAYACAK KORKUSU* artık hepinizi sarsmaya başladı ve bir ince kaçış yolu tezgahlıyorsunuz.

Doğrusu hangi yüzle hangi sinsi fırıldaklıkla nasıl nerden kaçacağınızı ben de merak ediyordum, görüyorum ki, *‘merhamet’* ve *‘üzülmüşlük’* duygularıyla kendinize yeni bir kapı bir çıkış deliği arıyorsunuz..

Boşuna uğraşmayın, o çıkış deliğinde Türkiye halkı ensenizden yakalamak için sizi bekliyor, bu insanlık dışı iftiralarınızın hesabını sormak ve ajanvari gazeteciliğinizi mahkemelerde yargılayıp bu topraklarda ebediyen toprağa gömmek için bekliyor..

Yani, bir ağladık, iş bitti mi demeye getiriyorsunuz, biz, karısını çocuğunu öldürüp sonra ağlayan ne katiller gördük.. 

Ama değil, her aşırı güce tapınanın taktik bir zekası vardır. Taktik zekanızla *‘kurtulurum’ ‘yırtarım’ ‘bu davadan sıyırırım’* diye düşünüyorsanız, oturun o küçücük zekanıza ağlayın.

Yazarlığınız boyunca egemen güçlerin, zalimlerin, statükonun, güçlülerin eline su döktünüz, gaddarlığı hoş gördünüz, zalimlere medhiyeler düzdünüz, cezaevlerinde ve tutuklamalarda insanlık adına eşi benzeri görülmemiş *‘vahşi tertiplere’* çanak tuttunuz. şimdi, *‘üzülmüşmüşmüş….’*

Biz çok üzüldük Ahmet Altan bey, çok.. üzülen yerlerimizi tıkadık artık. Taktik zekanızla tertiplediğiniz kaçış deliğinizin ağzında yarınlarda sizi yargılamak için bekliyoruz…

şunlara bakın yahu, *‘üzülmüşmüşmüş..’* yüz yıl düşünsem aklıma gelmezdi, Ahmet Altan da Taraf Gazetesi de* ‘üzülürmüşmüş..’..*

Siz gerçekten üzülür müsünüz, nasıl bir şeymiş üzülmek, bari onu da anlatsanız, çağdaş bir spor mudur, yoksa sıcak bir yaz günü fantazyası mı, yoksa, kelimelerle sıkıcı sıkıcı oynarken yanlışlıkla cümlelerin sizi soktuğu aslında hoşnut olmadığınız egzotik bir ülke mi?

Gaddarlık ve kayıtsızlıktan *‘üzüntüye’* nasıl dosdoğru bir yol bulabiliyorsunuz, hayranım size her yolu bulabiliyorsunuz..Kimini öldürdünüz kimini sabahın dördünde seksen yaşında üstelik kanser hastalarını aldınız, şimdi *‘üzülmüşmüşsünüz..’.*
.
Sizi şakacı çocuklar, sizi çılgınlar, nasıl çılgınca bir duygu olmalı sizin için üzülmek..

En çok gestapolarda vardır bu duygu, narsizm, kendi üzüldüğünde hepimizin de üzüleceğini düşünür.

Yazınızı okur okumaz bir çırpıda bu yazıyı yazmak zorundaydım, sizin üzüntü ve hissiyatınızı ‘alaya’ alan bir mesafeyi inşa etmek artık hepimizin insanlık borcudur. 

üünkü bizim tanıdığımız insanlık *‘vaktinde’* ağlar, bu kadar geç üzülüyorsanız, bu şizofreninin ya da ajanlığın alanına girer.

üok beklenmedik bir anda üzüldünüz Ahmet Bey, yoksa bazen böyle yaramazlıklar yapıp nasıl bir teşhis ve tanı koyacağımızı şaşırtmak mı istiyorsunuz, uğraşmayın, sizin cibilliyetinizi, yedi geçmişinizi bilmeyen kalmadı, artık başka ülkeler başka dünyalar ya da romanlarınızda ağlarsınız..

Ama hiç kimse bu *‘gerçek hayat içinde’* üzülüp ağladığınıza asla inanmayacak.. 



*Nihat Genç*

*Odatv.com*
8 Temmuz 2009

----------


## bozok

*Albay üiçek dava açıyor* 

*08.07.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Albay üiçek'ten "onları bulun" şikayeti*

Albay Dursun üiçek, altında fotokopi imzası bulunan *'İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'* belgesi ile ilgili olarak Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na başvurup olayın aydınlatılmasını isteyecek.üiçek böyle bir olaya adının niçin karıştırıldığının, belgenin kimler tarafından hazırlandığının ortaya çıkarılmasını talep edecek.

Albay üiçek'in yıllık iznini kullandığı dönemde ifade için Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'na davet edildiği anlaşıldı. Dursun üiçek ve avukatına cumhuriyet savcılarının sorgu tutanakları ile mahkeme zaptı da verilmedi. Avukatın, sorgu ve mahkeme tutanaklarının kendilerine verilmesine ilişkin istekleri de kabul edilmedi.


*"Onları Bulun"*

Albay Dursun üiçek, belgeyle gündeme getirilmesinin geleceğini büyük ölçüde etkilediğini gerekçe gösterip, avukatının bu olayın tüm yönlerinin ortaya çıkarılmasıyla ilgili Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na başvurulmasını istedi. Terfi dönemi öncesi adının böyle bir olaya karıştırılmasının da anlamlı olduğuna dikkat çeken Albay üiçek'in isteği doğrultusunda avukatı çalışma başlattı.

Albay üiçek'in *"Ergenekon ürgütü üyesi"* olduğu iddiasıyla Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'nda sorgulandığını belirten avukatı, *"üiçek, adının belge olayına niçin karıştırıldığını, düzmece belgeyi kimlerin hazırladığının ortaya çıkarılmasını talep ediyor. Onların bulunması son derece önemli. üünkü bir subayın geleceğiyle oynuyorlar. Ayrıca böyle bir olayın ne amaçla yapıldığı, kimlerin yaptığının belirlenmesi ve bunlar hakkında yasal işlem yapılmasını bekleyeceğiz."* şeklinde konuştu.



*- Saygı üZTüRK / Hürriyet -*

----------


## bozok

*Koç Müzesi'nde inceleme* 



*Savcı üz, Koç Müzesi'nde inceleme yaptı* 

Ergenekon Soruşturması kapsamında Savcı Zekeriya üz, Sütlüce'de bulunan Koç Müzesi'nde bir inceleme yaptı...

*"Ergenekon"* soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar eşliğinde, Rahmi Koç Müzesi'nde *"keşif"* yapıldığı bildirildi.

Alınan bilgiye göre, müzede ziyarete açılan bir denizaltıda bulunan
bombaya ilişkin, "Ergenekon" soruşturmasını yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcıları
işleğinde polis tarafından* "keşif"* yapıldı.



*09.07.2009 / VATAN GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Soru çok önemlidir! Cevabı daha önemlidir!*


*Necati Doğru*
*gazetevatan.com*
*09.07.2009*




Kimin kaleminden çıktı, kimin bilgisayarında yazıldı? Ergenekon’dan tutuklu avukatın bürosunda masasının çekmecesine gece gizlice ve bir hırsız gölgesi sessizliğiyle kim o belgeyi koydu? üekmeceye koyulmuş belgenin bir ihbar üzerine polis baskını ile bulunmasından ve savcıya teslim edilmesinden sonra 5 gün niçin beklendi? 5 gün sonra kim bu fotokopiyi alıp İttihat Terakki’den beri süregelen* “150 yıllık süzme sızdırma, vurma ve kollama devlet gazeteciliğinin”* devamı sayılan yeni seçkin demokrat(!) gazeteye ulaştırdı? Sızdırma belgeyi yayınlayan gazetede yüzü kapatılarak fotoğrafı basılan ve *“orduda darbeciler var, bundan Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın da haberi var”* iddiasında bulunan general kimdi? Generalin yüzü kapatıldı, ismi gizlendi. Yüzsüz general fotoğrafı yayınlamanın adına demokrat gazetecilik(!) dendi.

*Bunlar unutulur mu!*

Fakat unutuldu.

Konuşulmuyor.

Yazılmıyor.

Halkı aptal saydılar.

Sırf bu yüzden her gün sormalı; belgenin aslı var mıdır, kim yazmıştır, avukatın çekmecesine kim koymuştur, süzme sızdırma gazeteciye kim sızdırmıştır, fotoğrafı yayınlanan iddiacı yüzsüz general kimdir?

Unutma!

Bu soru çok önemlidir.

Cevabı daha da önemlidir.

Kara çalarcasına ve sinsice *“ordu darbecilikten vazgeçmedi senaryosu yazmaya”* niçin ihtiyaç duydular?

Adam gibi çıkılırdı.

Gece vakti değil.

Gündüz vakti.

İnanmış, kararlı, halkı arkasına almış, muhalefeti, üniversiteyi, aydınları, hukukçuları, sivil toplum örgütlerini, işçi, memur sendikalarını ikna etme ve *“askeri yargının yetkilerinin elinden alınarak sivil yargıya devredilmesi gerektiğini, bütün ileri demokratik ülkelerde bu yola yıllar önce gidildiğini”* söyleme süreci başlatabilirlerdi. Bunun için gerekiyorsa Anayasa’yı da değiştirmeliyiz diyebilirlerdi. Adam gibi adım atmak böyle olurdu ve taraftar bulurdu. üok nezih olurdu.

Nezih olamadılar.

*ünce bir belge yazıldı.*

*Avukatın bürosuna kondu.*

*Sonra gazeteye sızdırıldı.*

Ordu darbeden vazgeçmiyor, *“iktidar partisi AKP ile onun koltuk değneği Fethullah Gülen’i bitirme”* belgesi yazıyor diyerek dünyayı ayağa kaldırdılar. İktidar partisinin önde gelenleri toplu halde savcıya gidip, *“bak ordu bize darbe yapma kirli niyeti taşıyor”* diye suç duyurusunda bulundu.

Tamam da belgenin aslı var mı?

Varsa nerede?

Kim yazdı, nerede yazdı?

Kaç kişiydiler?

Belgenin aslını soran, soruşturan, takip eden demokrat gazeteci(!) demokrat başbakan(!) demokrat hocaefendi(!) demokrat cumhurbaşkanı(!) demokrat bakan(!) demokrat milletvekili(!) aniden yok oldu.

Sanki buhar oldular.

Nezih olamadılar.

Buhar oldular.

Avukatın bürosuna o fotokopiyi *“demokrasi çıtasını yükseltmek için mi”* koydular yoksa *“Deniz Feneri e. V. soygununu unutturmak”* için mi?

Albay Dursun üiçek!

30 yıllık asker, kurmay subay.

5 sene askeri okul öğrenciliğini de sayarsan 35 yıl halkın parasını harcamış, albaylığa kadar yükselmiş bu halk çocuğuna aslı bulunamayan bir kağıt parçasıyla *“kara çamur çalmaya”* kimin hakkı var? Albay olmuş, terfi bekleyen halk çocuklarına leke sürmeyi hangi demokrasilerde yapıyorlar? Albay Dursun üiçek, niçin *“askerlik şerefimle oynadılar”* diye tazminat davası açmıyor? Genelkurmay Başkanı da, *“bu kağıt parçasını yazanı bulun”* demişti, dediğinin arkasında neden durmuyor?

Ben diyorum ki!

Belgenin aslı var mıdır, kim yazmıştır, avukatın çekmecesine kim koymuştur; süzme sızdırma, vurma ve kollama gazeteye kim sızdırmıştır, resmi yayınlanan o iddia sahibi yüzsüz general kimdir?

Unutma!

Bu soru çok önemlidir.

Cevabı daha da önemlidir.

...

----------


## bozok

*"Darbe"'nin Sırrı*


*Meyyal Uygur* 
*Açık İstihbarat* 
*06.07.2009*



Karadenizli hastalanmış, yanındakilere “*iyi* *değilim”* demiş, ama “*iyisin* *iyisin”* diye geçiştirmişler. Laz, “*gittikçe* *daha* *kötü* *oluyorum”* diye ısrar etmiş, çevresindekiler yine inanmamış, *“bir* *şeyin* *yok”* karşılığını vermiş. Ve sonunda Laz ölmüş. *“Vasiyeti* *gereği”* mezar taşına, şöyle yazmışlar:

_“Hastayım, öleceğim dedim dedim inanmadınız...şimdi n’oldi?”_


Yıllardır, *“Niyetleri çok kötü, bu plan büyük plan”* dedik dedik, *“paranoyak”* sayıldık. üok şükür bizler Laz kardeşimiz gibi ölmeden, iktidarın *“Bülent Abisi”*, Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç imdadımıza yetişti, gerçeği faş etti. Cemaate yakın Bugün Gazetesi’ndeki röportajında, *“Asker-sivil gerginliğinin kaynağına”* ilişkin soruya verdiği cevabı okuyalım…


_“Yurt savunması askerin işidir…Onun dışında sivil hükümetlere müdahale etme, ekonomi, dış politika, tarım, bankacılık, ‘şu pakttan çıkalım, bu pakta girelim’, ‘Kuzey Kıbrıs’ta şunu yaparsanız kabul etmeyiz’, ‘Ermenistan’la ilgili böyle bir şey yapamazsınız’ gibi görevler Silahlı Kuvvetler’e verilmemiş. Düşüncelerini ifade edecek mekanizmalar vardır, istişareler yapılır, fikirler alınır, ama sonunda karar verme sivillere, hükümete aittir. ülkenin yönetimi sivil hükümetlerdedir…Sivil hükümetler başarısız olursa karşılığını halktan görür…”_


Günlerdir yatıp, kalkıp *“darbe”* konuşuyorlar. Hatta bunun için bir geceyarısı operasyonu ile kanun değiştiriyorlar. Ama öte yandan muhalifinden, destekçisine, TBMM Başkanı’ndan Genelkurmay Başkanına *“Kat’a darbe olmaz”* açıklaması yapıyor. 

Bizatihi Bülent Arınç da o röportajında, *“Türkiye’de artık darbe olmaz”* diyor. Eee, olmayan, olmayacak şey niye konuşuluyor, iktidar ve yandaşı sivillere *“zırh üstüne zırh”* giydirilirken, askerleri imzasız ihbar mektuplarıyla dahi yargılamanın önü açılıyor?


İşte bunun *“sırrı”* Bülent Abi’nin altını çizdiğimiz sözlerinde gizli. Zaten Vaşington’ın Yıldızı ve Taraf’ı Yasemin üongar, iktidarın ABD ve AB’ye devamlı, _“Kıbrıs’ta, Ermenistan’da, K. Irak’ta, Ruhban Okulu’nda adım atacağız ama milliyetçiler ve TSK engel oluyor”_ diye dert yandığını defaatle yazmamış mıydı? 


Milliyetçiler ve ulusalcılar *“Ergenekon”* operasyonlarıyla susturuldu ve sindirildi. şimdi sırada TSK’nın *“Ergenekon operasyonu”* var. Bülent Abi, bunu ilan ediyor!..


Demek TSK, ülkenin güvenlik ve bekasıyla doğrudan ilgili Kıbrıs, Ermenistan ve diğer konularda görüş beyan etmeyecek, daha doğrusu görüşlerini milletle paylaşmayacak, Meydan, tamamen iç-dış müttefiklerin psikolojik saldırılarına bırakılacak, Sonra da bu konularda, ülkenin ulusal güvenliğini düşünmek gibi bir derdi olmadığı gibi, açlığa ve *“korku imparatorluğuna”* teslime zorlanan milletin *“karşılığını göstermesi”* beklenecek, öyle mi? 

Dahası, kimbilir gece yarısı operasyonu ile çıkardıkları kanun sayesinde, olur da bu konularda görüşlerini açıklayan askerler, *“Vatanın ali menfaatlerine zarar vermekten”* yargılanacak. Bu işin ucu mesela Denktaş’ın Annan Planı’nı karşı çıkmasını sağlayan askerlere _(O zamanlar Dışişleri Bakanı olan Gül, ‘Denktaş son dakika telefonu ile fikrini değiştirdi’ diyerek, nasıl da kızmıştı hatırlayın)_, hatta Kıbrıs Barış Harekatı’nı yapanlara kadar gider _(İçerde, dışarıda işgalci olduğumuzu düşünmüyorlar mı?)_. 


üok yamanlar vesselam!..

Olanlara baksanıza; tüm kurumların ciğerlerine pençe atıp, her yeri ele geçiriyor, ele geçiremediklerini sindiriyor, sindiremediklerini birbirine düşürüyorlar…Sonra da Baykal’a, *“Askerin, polisin, yargının üzerinden elini çek”* diyebiliyor, sanki gece yarısı operasyonu Baykal’ın eseriymiş gibi, 

_“Dokunulmazlıkların kaldırılmasını niye istediği anlaşıldı, amacı kurumları birbirine düşürmek”_ 

açıklamasını yapabiliyorlar. Bizim oralarda bir söz vardır; *“İki laf var, ikisini de sen söylüyorsun”* diye…

Aynen bunu yapıyor, *“Gerekirse muhalefetin söyleyeceklerini de biz söyleriz”* oyunu oynuyorlar. Muhalefet de yayan yapıldak, arkalarından koşmaya çalışıyor. Ne yapsınlar, baş etmek zor; Arsızlık, pişkinlik diz boyu!..
 

En ufak meselede dahi bu politikayı izleyenlerin, Kıbrıs, Ermenistan, “Kürdistan”, Ruhban Okulu ve bilumum konularda AB-ABD’ye verdikleri sözleri _(üok da sıkıştılar, emperyalistlerin artık beklemeye, oyalanmaya tahammülü kalmadı)_ yerine getirirken, *“vites”* büyütmelerine şaşılır mı?..

Bunları yaparken, dönüp muhalefeti, *“Kıbrıs’ı satıyorlar, Türkiye’nin Ermenistan, K. Irak’la ilgili kırmızı çizgilerine halel getiriyorlar”* diye suçlarlarsa da hiç ama hiç sürpriz olmaz. *“Darbe”* yaygaraları arasında yaptıkları/yapacakları tam olarak bu. 


Gül’ün o yasayı yüzde 90 imzalayacağını düşünüyordum, Bülent Abi’nin açıklamalarından sonra yüzde 99 diyorum. Niye mi? *“Gerekli adımları atacağız ama milliyetçiler ve TSK engel”* şikayetinde bulunanların başında kendileri geliyordu da ondan!.. 

Bu planları da tutarsa, *“Ne olacak Türkiye’nin hali?”* mi diyorsunuz? 

_“Rejimin teminatı polislerimiz”_ var ya!..Hangi rejimin mi? Adını koyduklarında öğreniriz?


...

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON’DA üNİVERSİTE DALGASI MI BAşLIYOR?*
** 
Odatv’ye gelen bilgilere göre, MİT ve Emniyet mensupları, büyük kentlerdeki üniversitelerin ana bilim dalı başkanlarını ziyaret ederek, bazı öğretim üyelerinin izine çıkış tarihlerini ve izindeki adreslerini sorgulamaya başladılar.

Daha önce, bir sonraki Ergenekon dalgasının üniversite öğretim üyeleri ile bazı gazetecileri kapsayacağı söylentisi dolaşmaktaydı. Bu konuda her zaman kamuoyunu bilgilendiren(!) gazetelerden şimdilik bir haber çıkmaması, bu operasyonun daha kapsamlı olabileceği düşüncesini akla getiriyor.

üniversite Ana Bilim Dalı başkanlıklarını ziyaret eden MİT veya Emniyet görevlileri, önce kişinin orada bulunup bulunmadığına ilişkin olarak personel ile bağlantı kuruyor ve bilgileri personelden edinmeye çalışıyor, bu gerçekleşmezse eğer, bir bakıma çaresiz olarak kimliğini* “deşifre”* ediyor ve bizzat bölüm başkanı ile görüşerek, ilgili kişinin izine çıkma tarihini ve izinde geçireceği adresi istiyor.

Bölüm başkanlarının çoğunlukla izin adresini vermeye yanaşmadıkları ancak izine çıkacağı tarihleri bildirdikleri de odatv’ye gelen bilgiler arasında.

Her zaman* “yandaş”* medyanın haber verdiği bu *“toplama”* hazırlığını bu kez odatv, ancak isim vermeden haber veriyor.





*Odatv.com*

9 Temmuz 2009

----------


## bozok

*HEP AYNI GAZETECİLERİN BUNU YAPMASI TESADüF Mü?*
** 
 

Güldal Mumcu Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'ne röportaj verdi.

Dedi ki, *"Uğur Mumcu yaşasaydı Ergenekoncu olarak içeriye alınırdı."*

Bunun tersini kimse savunamaz.

Ancak...

Bizim yazmak istediğimiz başka...

Sorumuz var:* Uğur Mumcu'nun neden öldürüldü?*

*Hangi karanlık güçler bu suikasti planladı?*

*Bilinmiyor.*

*Bilinen şu:*

Bu karanlık güç Uğur Mumcu'yu ortadan kaldırarak medyayı kimlerin tekeline bıraktı?

Uğur Mumcu yaşamında hangi gazeteciler ile polemik yaptı?

Katilleri Uğur Mumcu'nun arabasının altına bomba koymaya gönderenler sanki bugünleri planlamışlardı.

Tesadüf mü; Uğur Mumcu'nun bugün Ergenekon'u savunan tüm isimlerin foyasını yıllar önce tek tek ortaya dökmesi...

Kim mi bunlar?

*"Büyük dönek"* üetin Altan, *"küçük dönek"* Ahmet Altan ve *"Tosuncuk"* Mehmet Altan!

*"Sahibinin Sesi"* Nazlı Ilıcak!

*"Hep başkalarının fikrini savunan itirafçı"* Cengiz üandar!

*"Fırdöndü Memo"*Mehmet Barlas!

*"üç kişilikli"* Fehmi Koru!

Listeyi uzatalım mı?

Gerek yok...

Peki Uğur Mumcu'nun bu işlerin ipliğini pazara çıkarması tesadüf mü?
Sadece rahmetli Mumcu mu?

Açın bakın Cumhuriyet arşivini; okuyun Ahmet Taner Kışlalı'nın köşe yazılarını...

A.Taner Kışlalı'ya hangi gazetecilerin nasıl saldırdığını görün.

Evet soruyoruz; tesadüf mü?...

şimdi önlerine parfüm şişesi koyup sırıtarak poz veriyorlar...

*"Demokrasi", "insan hakları", "özgürlük"* diyorlar...

Parçalanan otomobillerdeki kanların çıkmamak üzere alınlarına yapıştığının farkında değiller.

Unutulacağını sanıyorlar.

Ve sanıyorlar ki...

Biz Uğur Mumcu'yu, Ahmet Taner Kışlalı'yı kimlerin neden öldürdüğünü bilmiyoruz...

Biliyoruz, çok iyi biliyoruz.

Mumcu'ya, Kışlalı'ya saldıranların bugün ne yapmak istediklerini de biliyoruz.



*odatv.com*
8 Temmuz 2009

----------


## bozok

*Askeri savcıya seks tuzağı* 

*10.07.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Genelkurmay Askeri Başsavcılığı’nın etkili ismi Yarbay Zekeriya Duran’a ait olduğu iddia edilen görüntüler bomba etkisi yarattı*

şimdi, Duran’ın evli bir kadınla olan ilişkisini kasete alanların kim ya da kimler olduğu merak konusu..

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın yolsuzluk incelemeleri ve yargı süreçlerinde ön planda olan Yarbay Zekeriya Duran’ın* “yasak ilişkisi”* birlikte olduğu evli bayanın kocası S.ü.’nün açtığı boşanma davası üzerine ortaya çıktı.

Geçmişte ünlü DGM Savcısı Nuh Mete Yüksel’in seks görüntülerini andıran olay, Ankara’da 5 yıldızlı bir otelde aşçı olarak çalışan Duran’ın yasak aşkının kocası S.ü.’nün cep telefonuna gelen mesajlarla başladı. Aşçı S.ü.’ye gelen 6 SMS şöyleydi:


*İşTE O MESAJLAR:*

*1. MESAJ:* Askeri savcılıkta çalışan bir personelim. Burada görevli Hakim Yarbay Zekeriya Duran eşinizi kandırarak cinsel ilişkiye girmiş ve videoya kaydederek internete yüklemiştir.

*2. MESAJ:* Bu şekilde sürekli cinsel ilişkiye girmeye zorlamaktadır. Hatta başka arkadaşlarına da teklif etmektedir. Size internetteki video adresini ve Zekeriya Yarbay’ın telefonunu gönderiyorum.

*3. MESAJ:* Bu adam hem hem asker hem savcı olduğundan *“kocan bana bir şey yapamaz”* diyerek kandırıyor. Sık sık telefon değişiyor. Ama eşi G. Duran’dan ulaşın.

*4. MESAJ:* Bu adam eşinizin videosunu internete koymuş. Adresi şu: www. … 

*5. MESAJ:* Yarbay Zekeriya’nın telefon numarası 0542 …

*6. MESAJ:* Zekeriya Duran’ın karısının telefonu 0506 … Bunun üzerine kandırıldığını düşünene ve karısı ile konuşan koca S.ü., eşinden* “iftira”* yanıtını alınca bir şey yapmadı. Bir süre sonra S.ü.’nün çalıştığı iş yerine üzerinde* “Z. Duran”* yazılı bir zarf geldi. Zarfın içinden çıkan CD’de Savcı Duran’ın eşi ile sevişme görüntüleri ve birlikte gezerken bir otomobil içinde çekilmiş fotoğrafları yer aldı.


*3 YILDIR BİRLİKTEYİZ* 

S.ü. bunun üzerine eşinin yanına giderek CD’yi bir kez de birlikte izlemek istedi. Ancak eşi ş.ü., karakola sığındı. Bayan ü., karakoldaki ifadesinde Yarbay Duran ile 3 yıldır yasak aşk ilişkisi içinde olduklarını söyledi.

Bunun üzerine S.ü., eşi hakkında 3 Temmuz’da boşanma davası açtı. Ayrıca Yarbay Duran hakkında da Cumhuriyet Savcılığı ve Genelkurmay Adli Müşavirliğinde suç duyurusunda bulundu.

Bu sırada S.ü.’yü cep telefonundan arayan ve kendisini *“Genelkurmay’da görevli Başçavuş ümer”* diye tanıtan bir kişi *“Adli Müşavirimiz görüşecek”* gerekçesiyle Genelkurmay’ın önüne çağırdı. Ancak S.ü. .gitmeyip bu durumu da savcılığa ayrı bir dilekçeyle 7 Temmuz tarihinde bildirdi.


*YARBAY: SOSYAL İLİşKİM VAR*

Askeri Savcı Yarbay Zekeriya Durmaz, iddialar ile ilgili olarak şunları söyledi: *“Zehirli ağacın meyvesi de zehirli olur. Hanımefendiyle benim sosyal bir ilişkim var. Zaten hanımefendinin derdest bir boşanma davası var. Hanımefendi saygın bir bayan, son derece saygın bir isim. Ben cinsel ilişki görüntülerinden bilgi sahibi değilim ve o görüntülerin bana ait olup olmadığını söyleyemem. Ama bir eve iki kamera konuluyorsa, bunlar lazer güdümlü ve uzaktan kumanda ile yönlendirilip takip edilebiliyorsa, bunun baştan sona bir komplonun ürünü olduğu anlaşılıyor. Komployu düzenleyenler akıllarınca masum bir koca buluyor ve kamuoyuna böyle yansıtmaya çalışıyor ve onun üzerinden de yıpratma harekatına girişiyor. Biz de bunu soruşturuyoruz, tahkikatını yürütüyoruz. Bu kocanın nasıl kullanılmak istendiğini de biliyorum…”* - ‘Sosyal ilişkide olduğunuzu’ söylediğiniz bayanın kocasını yönlendiren kim? - Bu konuda mümkün olan her şeyi söyledim. Zaten bir tahkikat yürütülüyor. Sonuç ortaya çıkacaktır.

- Sizin cinsel ilişki anında çekilmiş görüntülerinize ne diyeceksiniz? - Ben o görüntüleri görmedim. Görmediğim bir görüntü hakkında tek bir söz söylemem. Araçtaki görüntüler ise sosyal ilişki anında çekilmiş görüntülerdir.


*ZEKERİYA DURAN KİMDİR?*

Yarbay Zekeriya Duran bugüne kadar birçok önemli davaya baktı. Duran’ın en önemli davası Gölbaşı’ndaki üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı inşaatı soruşturmasıydı. Müteahhit Ali Osman üzmen’in adının karıştığı *“Askeri ihale yolsuzluğu ve rüşvet”* davasının iddianamesini hazırladı. G.Kurmay’ın TSK’daki yolsuzluk iddialarıyla ilgili kapsamlı bir temizlik harekatı başlattığı 2004–2005 yıllarında içinde üst rütbeli askerlerin de adını geçtiği önemli soruşturmalarda görev yaptı. Eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı İlhami Erdil’in yargılanmasında aktif görev alan Duran, Cumhurbaşkanlığı Muhafız Alayı inşaatı, Kara Harp Okulu Eğitim Tesisleri inşaatı, TSK Rehabilitasyon Merkezi inşaatı ve Aksaz Deniz üssü inşaatı dosyalarının inceledi.


*TOLON’UN EVİNE DE GİTMİşTİ*

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında Ankara’da Ankara’da gözaltına alınana Hurşit Tolon’un evine gelerek yapılan işlemlerde görev alan Duran, Taraf Gazetesi’nini Dağlıca baskını haberlerinden sonra, Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı adına bilgi isteyen kişiydi..


*- Habertürk -*

----------


## bozok

*Postmodern gece yarısı faşizmi ile cilalı sivilleşme!*


*Necati Doğru*
*gazetevatan.com*
*10.07.2009*




Bir subay; ister genelkurmay başkanı olsun, ister kuvvet komutanı, halkın seçimle başa getirdiklerini ordunun gücüyle indirmek için *“darbe-müdahale-cunta, 28 şubat türü postmodern ittirme”* planlaması yaparsa, ağır cezalık suç işlemiş olur.

üünkü Anayasa’yı deliyor.

Darbe yaparak; *“milletin seçtiğini indirirsen”* egemenlik kayıtsız şartsız milletindir ilkesini çiğnersin.

Ağır cezalık suçtur.

Bu suçu işlemeye kalkıp da başaramayanların sivil mahkemelerde yargılanması kimseyi rahatsız etmez.

Etmemeli.

Zaten asker ihtilali başarınca o* “darbe”* değil *“devrim”* diye kabul ediliyor, devrimin kanunları bütün kanunların üstüne çıkıyor, darbe bayram diye kutlanıyor.

Darbeci yargılanmalı.

Hakimi de sivil olmalı.

Askerin askerliğini, sivilin sivilliğini bildiği ileri hukuk ve adalet düzenine bizim ülkemiz de mutlaka ve mutlaka geçmeli.

Evet...

Evet...

Asker askerliğini bilmeli.

Sivil de sivilliğini iyi bilmeli.

Siviller de *“gece yarısı faşizmi ile cilalı sivilleşmeye”* kalkışmamalı.
Postmodern gece yarısı faşizmi uygulaması, halka *“AB kriterlerine öykünüyoruz”* diye yutturulmamalı.

*Yutturdular.*

Gece yarısı saat 01.38’de, muhalefet milletvekillerini de uyutarak, torbadan yasa çıkarttılar, Cumhurbaşkanı da onayladı.

Gece yarısı faşizmi oldu. 

Postmodern gece yarısı faşizmi yerine gündüz vakti; inanmış, kararlı, halkı arkasına almış, muhalefeti, üniversiteyi, aydınları, hukukçuları, sivil toplum örgütlerini, işçi, memur sendikalarını ikna etme yolu seçilebilirdi.

Ve *“Askeri yargının yetkilerinin elinden alınarak sivil yargıya devredilmesi gerektiğini, bütün ileri demokratik ülkelerde bu tür ordu reformlarının yıllar önce yapıldığını”* söyleme sürecini başlatabilirlerdi. Bunun için gerekiyorsa Anayasa’yı da değiştirmeliyiz diyebilirlerdi. Adam gibi adım atmak böyle olurdu ve taraftar bulurdu. 

Asker askerliğini bilirdi.

Sivil sivilliğine sevinirdi.

Bunu yapmak yerine gece yarısı postmodern faşizm yolunu seçtiler. Anayasa’nın 145’inci maddesini gece yarısı saat 01.38’de, muhalefeti uyutarak deldiler ve Meclisimizden Anayasa Mahkemesi’nden dönmesi ihtimali çok yüksek bir yasa çıktı.

Cumhurbaşkanı onayladı.

Kapısında egemenlik kayıtsız şartsız milletindir yazan Meclisimizin binasına *“gece yarısı faşizmi”* kavramını sokmuş oldular. Meclis duvarındaki; *“Egemenlik, kayıtsız şartsız milletindir”* yazısı kazınmalı, yerine *“Egemenlik, gece vakti baskın verenindir”* yazılmalı.


*****

*SORALIM!*

ünce bir belge yazıldı.

Avukatın bürosuna konuldu.

Sonra gazeteye sızdırıldı.

Ordu darbeden vazgeçmiyor, *“İktidar partisi AKP ile onun koltuk değneği Fethullah Gülen’i bitirme”* belgesi yazıyor diyerek dünyayı ayağa kaldırdılar. İktidar partisinin önde gelenleri toplu halde savcıya gidip, suç duyurusunda bulundu. Sadece Ergenekon savcılarının ve polisin elinde olan sızdırma belgeyi yayınlayan gazetede yüzü kapatılarak fotoğrafı basılan bir yüzsüz generali;* “orduda darbeciler var, bundan Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın da haberi var”* diye konuşturdular.

Tamam da belgenin aslı var mı?

Varsa, asıl belge nerede?

Genelkurmay askeri savcılarla 12 gün araştırdı. Bu belgenin aslına ulaşamadığını açıkladı ve Genelkurmay Başkanı, *“bu kağıt parçasını yazanı bulun”* diyerek, orduya karşı bir tertip düzenlendiğini söyledi. 

Bunlar unutuldu.

Gündem kaydı.

Fotokopinin aslı bulunamadı.

Aranmasından da vazgeçildi.

Unutmayalım. Soralım.

Niçin unutuldu?

Kim yazdı belgeyi?

Nerede yazdılar?

Kaç kişiydiler?

*Kim yaptı tertibi?*

Birinci adam kim?

Durmayalım. Soralım.

*üok önemlidir!*


...

----------


## bozok

*"Ergenekon" Deneme Sınavı*



*Ben Ergenekonu çok iyi öğrendim mi diyorsunuz? Tarafımı seçtim mi diyorsunuz?*

*Deneme sınavımız ile bütün bilgilerinizi sınayın.*

*Harman Seçme ve Yerleştirme Kurumu sunar...*


*1.* *Yaşları yetmiş, seksen ve doksan olan üç darbeciden en genci ilk prostat ameliyatından önce darbe yapmak için heveslendiğine göre bu günden itibaren darbeye kaç gün vardır?*

A) 2 gün
B) 4 gün
C) Bir ay 
D) üok geç


*2.* *İki muvazzaf subay bir sulu tarlayı on bir günde kazabilmektedir. Aynı tarlayı bir muvazzaf operatör normal bir kepçe ile gece vakti 20 dakika da kazabilmektedir. O vakit saklanılan lav silahının patlamadan bulunması ihtimali nedir?*

A) üok büyük olasılık
B) Kesin kez
C) Patlar
D) Lav silahı ürkütücü bir örnek bence


*3.* *7. dalgada 3 gün şubeye alınan bir akademisyenin bundan sonra alınacağı dalga sizce kaçtır? (hesap makinesi kullanmadan bir çırıpıda)*

A) 21. Dalga
B) 10. Dalga
C) Dalgasız arada tek başına da alınabilir
D) Alınmaz


*4.* *‘Dinlenen bir telefonun ‘ülümüne Mesajcell ‘abonesi olduğu anlaşılmıştır. ürgüt üyesinin bu hesaplı servisi kullanmayarak hem de ‘Kamucell’ üyesi bir arkadaşını öylesine araması ile ortaya çıkan kontör harcamasını örgütün üyelerinin savruk ve müsrif olmasına veririm’ diyen bir polis yetkilisi bu cümle de ne hatası yapmıştır?*

A) Kontör hatası
B) şebeke hatası
C) Arama hatası
D) Hatasızdır


*5.* *Bir vakfa ait bir arazinin iç açıları toplamı yüz seksen derecedir. Gözlerimizi kapatalım bu arazinin üçgen olduğunu düşünelim. Cephaneleri gömmek için en doğru yerin koordinatlarını bulunuz?*

A) üınar’ın dibi
B) Hemen girişte sola
C) üıkışa yakın
D) Derine gömebiliriz


*6.* *Bir Kızılderili baltayı toprağa barış için gömdüğüne emniyette kimseyi inandıramamaktadır. Gömdüğü arsa Dalan’ın olduğuna ve Kızılderili de Yeditepe’de etnik kutnik bir ders verdiğine göre bu şef bile olmayan sıradan Kızılderili ancak kaçıncı iddianameye girebilir?*

A) 4
B) 6
C) 8
D) 10


*7.* 
*‘Sen Silahları gömende* 
*Yaş yetmişe gelende*
*AKP kendiliğinden gidende*
*Bu denediğin uğur mu ola?*
*Diye başlayan Türkü’nün yöresi neresidir?*

A) Gayrettepe nezarethane
B) Ankara- İstanbul uçağı
C) Silivri
D) Anonim


*8.* *‘Ben Tuncay Güney ‘e karşıyım, abicim’ diyen arkadaşını ‘Antisemitik’ olmakla suçlayan Köksal Bey haklı mıdır? ‘Haklıdır ancak bir yere kadar’ diyorsanız 3223 e mesaj atın. Kontörü olmayanlar çaldırıp kapatabilir.*

A) Haklıdır derim 
B) Haksızdır derim
C) Antisemitik başka Siyonist başka
D) Sinyor Bartu hala saygı görür.


*9.* *Aşağıdakilerden hangi ikili her ama her konuda aynı fikirde değildir?*

A) üengiz üandar- Nazlı Ilıcak
B) Mehmet Altan- Eser Karakaş
C) Ali Bayramoğlu- Fehmi Koru
D) Hıncal Uluç- Ertekin Dinçay 


*10.* *Encümen-i daniş adlı toplulukta bulunan yedi üyeden ikisi keldir. Geriye kalan beş samur saçlı üyenin yaşlarının toplamı ise 1782’dir. Buna göre bu grubun bir öğlen balıkçıda yapmış olduğu toplantıyı rastgele basacak bir polisin ilk tutuklayacağı üyenin hem genç hem de kel olma olasılığı nedir?*

A) Yüzde beş
B) Yüzde bin beş yüz.
C) Her türlü alır.
D) İddia etmiyorum ama bence büyük 


*11.* *Bir savcı bir iddianameyi on sekiz ayda yazmakta ancak bitirememektedir. Bir türlü bitiresi gelmez. Telefonlar, ortam dinlemeleri, şunlar, bunlar derken günler günleri kovalamıştır. Birazını okusun diye verdiği başka bir savcı da nerede kaldığını unutmuş dört aydır bulamamaktadır. Hapiste ‘Bu iddianame bitse de ne ile suçlanıyorum ah bir öğrensem‘ diye gayri ihtiyarı düşünen bir zanlının gözünden hukukta bu duruma ne ad verilir?*

A) Davasız infaz
B) Ceza diye yalvartmak
C) Geç gelen adalet 
D) Hepsi



*YENİ HARMAN*


*09.07.2009 / acikistihbarat.com*

----------


## bozok

*Star Tarih Yazmaya Devam Ediyor*

*Açık İstihbarat*
*07.07.2009* 



Bugün _"Ekmeğini Hakedenler"_ serimizin konuğu Star Gazetesi.

*"Ergenekon" vakanüvistlerinden şamil Tayyar* gibi isimlerin eşliğinde "Ergenekon" sürecine bir gazeteci değil savcı gibi yaklaşan bu gazete bugün de Türk Medya tarihine geçecek bir manşet ile çıktı. 

Bugüne kadar önlerine servis edilen her kağıda "belge" muamelesi yapıp yaygara yapanı da; telefonda "abi"sinin söylediğini gerçek gibi bizi pazarlayanı da gördük *ama ilk defa servis edilen söylentiyi manşete taşıyan bir gazete görüyoruz.* 

*Hem söylenti, hem manşette, hem de inanması güç.* 

*Sadece medya tarihinin değil, psikolojik savaş tarihinin de yüzkarası bir nüsha ile karşı karşıyayız.* 

Bundan sonra Türk medyasının katedeceği bir aşama daha kalıyor ki o da bir kadın memesine vatan satan Ahmet Altan'ın uyurken darbe kabusu görüp bunu Taraf'ın manşetine taşıması olacak. 

O güne kadar bu kulvarda teksin; *tebrikler Star* . 


 

...

----------


## bozok

*Psikolojik operasyon diye buna denir* 


*10.07.2009* 
*LALE şIVGIN*
*[email protected]* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Zeytin dalı, Yavuz, Emek, Galip, Yüksel, İsmet, Ay dost..* Bu isimler size ne çağrıştırıyor? Hepsi de olumlu çağrışımlar yüklü isimler öyle değil mi? Bu ifadelerin neden önemli olduğunu birazdan anlatacağım ama önce gelin bu kelimelerin, Türk Dil KurumuÃ*nun sözlüğündeki karşılıklarına bakalım: 

*Zeytin dalı:* Barışın simgesi.

*Yavuz:* Mert, cesur, iyi, güzel, becerikli, hamarat, yumuşak huylu 

*Emek:* Bir işin yapılması için harcanan beden ve kafa gücü, uzun ve yorucu, özenli çalışma. (Sözlük anlamının dışında Emek, sosyal demokratların ve tüm çalışan kesimlerin zihninde olumlu bir çağrışım ve yakınlık uyandıran, sıcak karşılanan bir ifade) 

*Galip:* Bir yarışma, karşılaşma, çatışma vb. sonunda yenen, üstün gelen, başarı kazanan

*Yüksel:* Yükseklere çık, yücel, başarı kazan, ilerle anlamında kullanılan bir ad 

*İsmet:* Masumluk, günahsızlık, temizlik, haramdan çekinme, namus

*Ay dost:* üoğu kaynakta ey dost anlamında kullanıldığı ifade ediliyor (Milliyetçi-muhafazakar çevrelerin daha sıcak baktığı bir isim)

Görüldüğü gibi yukarıda sıraladığım isimlerin hepsi de iyilik, güzellik, dürüstlük, mertlik, namus, başarı gibi erdemleri anlatıyor. Peki tüm bu erdemler kimi tarif etmek için kullanılmış biliyor musunuz?* Tüm bu isimler, Ergenekon iddianamesindeki gizli tanıklar için kullanılan kod adlar.* Gizli tanıklar için seçilen bu adlar hiç de tesadüfen verilmiş gibi görünmüyor. Belli ki gizli tanıklara *“gizliden gizliye”* olumlu anlamlar yükleme gayreti sarf edilmiş. 

*“Gizli tanık Yavuz, ifadesinde şunu söyledi”* cümlesi ile, *“Gizli tanık Korkak, ifadesinde şunu söyledi”* arasında çok ciddi bir anlam ve algılama farkı yok mu? Elbette var. İşte bu isimleri seçenler de bu farkın yaratacağı etkiyi çok iyi bildiklerinden gizli tanıkların güvenilir, dürüst, cesur, namuslu, haram yemeyen, iyi, güzel insanlar olduğu fikrini aşılamak istemişler. İyi ama madem bu kadar yavuz, mert, yürekli ve dürüstler neden kod adları yerine gerçek kimlikleriyle karşımızda değiller? *Acaba gizli tanıklara güven duyulmasını sağlamak için neden böyle bir perdelemeye ihtiyaç duyuluyor?* Yoksa gerçekte bu gizli tanıklar kimsenin itibar etmeyeceği kişiler mi? Ben bir gazeteci olarak bu soruların cevaplarını merak ediyor ve soruyorum: *Ergenekon iddianamelerinde gizli tanıklara verilen kod adlarını, kimler neye göre belirliyor?* Bu işin bir kıstası, ölçütü var mı? Varsa bugüne kadar neden açıklanmadı?

Ayrıca gizli tanıklara kod adı olarak neden yalnızca rakamlar seçilmiyor da anlam yüklü isimler tercih ediliyor? Bu kadar olumlu çağrışım yapan isimlere neden ihtiyaç duyuluyor? Amaç hakimler ya da kamuoyu üzerinde psikolojik bir operasyon düzenleyerek, bilinçaltına gizli tanıkların güven duyulacak kişiler olduğu fikrini mi aşılamak? 

Bu sorular mantıklı bir şekilde cevaplanmadığı sürece, gizli tanıklara verilen isimlerin, psikolojik operasyonun bir halkası olarak nitelendirilmesinden doğal ne olabilir? 

...

----------


## bozok

*'Fotokopi Kağıdı' Kimler Sızdırdı*

 

*CHP Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin, “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı” başlıklı fotokopi yazıyı Meclis gündemine taşıdı.*

CHP İzmir Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin, Albay Dursun üiçek tarafından hazırlandığı iddia edilen *“İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı”* başlıklı fotokopi yazıyı Meclis gündemine taşıdı. 

Ersin, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan tarafından yazılı olarak yanıtlanması istemiyle TBMM Başkanlığı'na bir soru önergesi verdi. 

Ersin, Taraf Gazetesi'nde* “AKP ve Gülen'i bitirme planı”* başlığıyla yayımlanan* “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı”* başlıklı yazının fotokopi olduğunu, fotokopi yazıların delil olmayacağının bilinmesine rağmen bunun sızdırılmasının kötü niyet taşıdığını ifade ederek *“Kamuoyunda aralarında darbeciler ve cuntacılar var imajını yaratarak, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerini yıpratma amacını taşımaktadır”* dedi. 

Sadece sorgu hakiminin bilgisi ve Ergenekon Savcıları ile Emniyet'in elinde olan fotokopi kağıdın nasıl ve kimler tarafından basına sızdırıldığının aradan bir ay geçmiş olmasına rağmen bilinmediğine dikkat çeken Ersin, daha önce de benzer birçok belgenin medyada yer aldığını anımsattı. 

*“Dolayısıyla sadece Ergenekon Savcıları ve Emniyet tarafından bilinen belgeler, ya ilgili savcılar tarafından, ya da emniyet tarafından kişileri ve kurumları yıpratmak ve kamuoyunda önyargı oluşmasını sağlamak amacıyla basına sızdırılmaktadır”* diyen Ersin, Başbakan Erdoğan'a şu soruları sordu: 

*“İrticayla Eylem Planı olarak tanımlanan fotokopi yazının aslı bulundu mu? Fotokopiden delil olamayacağı bilindiği halde bu kağıdın bir gazeteye sızdırılması Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerini yıpratmaya dönük bir komplo değil mi?* 

*Sadece sorgu hakimi, Ergenekon Savcıları ve Emniyet tarafından bilinen bu fotokopi kağıt kimler tarafından bir gazeteye sızdırıldı? Bununla ilgili bir soruşturma başlatıldı mı? Başlatıldıysa akıbeti nedir?* 

*Bu belgenin kimler tarafından yazıldığı Ergenekon Savcıları, MİT ve Emniyet İstihbarat tarafından araştırılıyor mu?* 

*Ergenekon soruşturması dosyasından daha önce de basına sızdırılan belgeler, ifadeler ve telefon kayıtları hakkında yapılan suç duyurularının akıbeti nedir? Basına bilgi ve belge sızdıranlar tespit edildi mi? Tespit edildiyse bu kişiler hakkında ne yapıldı?”* 



*11.07.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*'TüRKİYE’DEKİ AVRASYACILARI MARJİNALLEşTİRDİK'*
**
 

ABD German Marshall Fund (GMD) kuruluşunun üst düzey uzmanlarından Ian O. Lesser, ABD-Türkiye ilişkisinde kilit testler oluşturacak üç konuyla ilgili bir çalışma yapmış. Lesser çalışmasında Rusya-AB ve İran’ı, Türkiye-ABD ilişkileri açısından *“üç büyük stratejik konu”* olarak ele alıyor. Lesser’e göre bu üç konu, Obama’nın Türkiye’de dile getirdiği* “model ortaklık”* için de *“kilit testler”* oluşturuyor.

Eski Pasifik Konseyi Başkan Yardımcısı, eski Rand Corporation uzmanı, eski ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı Politika Planlama Dairesi görevlisi Ian O. Lesser’in çalışmasının bizi ilgilendiren yönü ise şu cümlede gizli: 

*“İyi haber ise, NATO’ya stratejik alternatif olarak Moskova ile daha yakın ilişkiler için bastıran Avrasya'ya odaklananların, Türk siyasetinde marjinal bir konuma itilmiş olmasıdır”.*

Yani Ian O. Lesser, NATO karşıtlarının, Avrasyacı kesimlerin, Ergenekon soruşturması yoluyla içeri atıldığını belirtiyor bu cümleyle.

Lesser’in saptaması, Ergenekon tertibinin Savcı Zekeriya üz’ü de, Emniyet içindeki Fethullahçı yapıyı da, AKP hükümetini de aştığı şeklindeki ilk tespitimizi bir kez daha doğrulamaktadır. 

Lesser’in saptaması, tertibin arkasındaki esas kuvvetle, aracı kuvvetlerin fonksiyonlarını bir kez daha doğrulamaktadır.

Fehmi Koru, Ergenekon soruşturmasına 5 Kasım 2007’de yapılan Bush-Erdoğan görüşmesinde karar verildiğini daha önce hem köşesinde yazmıştı, hem de Kanal 7’de canlı yayın programında dile getirmişti. 

Ergenekon soruşturması konusunda meydan okurcasına ifşaatta bulunan Koru’ya rağmen, yine de bazı kesimler* “hukuk”* diyip durdu.

Ergenekon soruşturmasının hukukla, darbeyle, çeteyle bir ilgisinin olmadığı, tertibin esas nedeninin Türkiye’nin bölgesel yönelişiyle ilgili olduğu gerçeğini görmeyenlere Ian O. Lesser’in analizine göz atmalarını tavsiye ediyoruz. 

Clinton’dan bu yana ABD yönetimleri Türkiye’yi *“Avrasya kapısının kilidi”* olarak değerlendiriyor. Türkiye öyle kilit ki, ya ABD’ye Avrasya kapısını açacak, ya da ABD’ye Avrasya kapısını kapatacak!

Bütün mesele budur!




*Mehmet Ali Güller*

*Odatv.com*
10 Temmuz 2009

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da şok İddialar!*


 

*Ergenekon davası tutuklusu Serdar üztürk: Verdiğim delili savcı incelemedi.*

Ergenekon tutuklusu üztürk, *“Ofisime mermi koyan şahıslar, mermi kutusunu masamda unuttu. Kutuyu parmak izi alınması için savcıya ulaştırdık, ancak savcı izne çıkarıldı”* dedi. 

Ergenekon soruşturmasında tutuklanan Avukat Serdar üztürk, bulunan mermilerin ofisine konulduğunu, koyan kişilerin mermi kutusunu unuttuğunu, parmak izi incelemesi yapılması istemiyle kutuyu Savcı şadan Sakınan’a verdiğini, ancak, kutudaki parmak izlerinin alınmadan savcının izne çıkarıldığını iddia etti. 

Tutuklu emekli Albay Mustafa Levent Göktaş’ın avukatlığını yaparken tutuklanan üztürk, 7 Temmuz’da İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekilliği’ne verdiği tahliye dilekçesinde, yargı mensuplarının fişlendiği iddialarına ilişkin Göktaş’ın ofisinden çıkan 51 no’lu DVD’nin kim tarafından oluşturulduğunu tespit ettiklerini öne sürerek, özetle şu iddialarda bulundu: 

* 6 sayfalık bir dilekçe hazırlayıp savcı Sakınan’a verdim. Kendisine daha önce de DVD’yi Göktaş’ın ofisine koyan polisin resmini ve bu konuda bilgisi olan diğer ikinci memurun bilgilerini vererek, bu kişilerin teknik takibe alınması halinde neticeye varılabileceğini ifade ettim. 

*'Bakanlığa çağrıldı’* 

* Ofisime mermi ve gizli belgelerin konulması üzerineyapmış olduğumuz suç duyurusu aynı savcımıza verildi. Ofisime mermi koyan şahısların, mermi kutusunu masamda unutmaları sonucu, bu çok önemli delili parmak izi incelemesi yapılması maksadıyla derhal savcıya ulaştırdık. 

Soruşturmanın en önemli aşamasında savcı, Adalet Bakanlığı’na çağrılmış ve *‘mermi kutusunun parmak izi dahi alınmadan’* bir ay izne çıkmış ya da çıkarılmış. Savcıyı bakanlığa kimin çağırdığı ortaya çıkarılmalı. 

* Mermi kutusunun* ‘Emniyet Kriminal’*e gönderileceğini öğrendik. şahısların polis oluşları gözetilerek, parmak izi incelemesinin Adli Tıp ya da Jandarma Kriminal Dairesi’nce yapılmasını, aksi durumun tarafsızlık ilkesine gölge düşüreceğini belirttik. Lehime olan delillerin toplanmasını engelleyen güç, arama sırasında masamın üzerinde unutulan mermi kutusunun üzerindeki incelemeyi dahi yaptırmamaya çalışmakta. 

*Türker Karapınar / Milliyet* 


*13.07.2009*

----------


## bozok

*Taraf'ın sözde belgesinde bilinmeyenler ve psikolojik harekatta kaybeden* 



*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 14/07/2009* 




*ünce bir soru:*

Taraf gazetesine servis edilen sözde belge ile ilgili bir gelişme niçin yok?

üyle ya ülkede kıyamet koparan bu kağıt parçasının doğru olup olmadığı polisin ve savcılığın öncelikli işi olması gerekmiyor mu?

Dahası, kamuoyu bu sözde belgenin aslının üzerine niçin gitmiyor?


*Sözde belge işini gördü*
En önemlisi Tuncay Güney gibi bir ruh hastasının peşine takılıp haftalarca manşetler atıp taarruzlar yapan yandaş medya bu belgenin açığa çıkarılması için neden gayret göstermiyor?

Aynı şekilde suç duyurusunda bulunan AKP konuyu niçin takip etmiyor ve gündemde tutmuyor?

Var olan umursanmaz tablo ilginç değil mi?

Yoksa fotokopilerle düzenlenmiş bu sözde belge işlevini bitirdi veya işini gördü de artık ötesine gerek yok diye mi bakılıyor?

Değilse nerede bu belgenin aslı?

Toprağa gömülü mühimmatlara bile ulaşabilen cevval güvenlik görevlilerimiz bu belgeye hala niye ulaşamıyor?

Yoksa bu sözde belge bir amaç için mi düzenlenip servise kondu?

Yoksa bu amaç TSK’nın içinde yapılan malum soruşturmanın önünü kesmek için miydi?

TSK bazı somut bilgi ve verilere ulaştı da anında yolu mu kesildi?

Servis edilen bu kağıt parçası ile önce iklim yaratılıp ardından TBMM’deki malum gece yarısı operasyonu mu yapıldı?


*Askerin önüne set!*
üıkarılan yasa askerlerin sivil mahkemelerde yargılanmasından ziyade, askeri savcılığın sivillerin üstüne gidememesi ve koğuşturma yapamaması için midir?

Ne alakası var demeyin!

Askeri savcılık işin üstüne gidemezse başlattığı soruşturmalar sonuçlanmayacak demek!

üyle olunca da hedefe varılamayacak!

Burada ilginç ayrıntı Cumhurbaşkanı ile Başbakan’ın takındıkları tutumlardır.

Yoksa Gül ve Erdoğan TSK’nın başlatıp sürdürdüğü malum soruşturmalar sonuçlansın istemiyor mu?

Evet Taraf’gazetesinin yayınladığı o belgenin bu boyutu bize göre esas olandır ve ilgilenenlerin buraya yoğunlaşmasını öneriyoruz.

Gelelim işin psikolojik harekat tarafına...

Bazı çevreler askerlerin özellikle son yayınlar çerçevesinde psikolojik savaşı kaybettiğini düşünüyor.

Bu bakış çok haksız bir yaklaşım değildir.

Son dönemde yapılan medya taaruzları karşısında askerin çaresizlik içinde hadiseyi seyrettiği ortada!


*Karşı harekat!* 

Doğruya doğru, TSK’nın bu yönde bir donanımı ve tecrübesi yok.

Tabii yürürlükteki yasalar da karşı operasyona müsait değil.

TSK açık savaş sürecinde psikolojik savaşı biliyor lakin örtülü savaşda bu yönde bir uzmanlığı yok!

Aslına bakarsanız o iş gerçekten devletin istihbarat örgütünün görev alanında.

Ancak bütün bunlara rağmen TSK son olayda yani Taraf’ın belge taarruzunda bazı bilgileri saklama zorunluluğuna rağmen psikolojk harekatı kazanmıştır.

Bu hadisede asker mağdur, AKP saldırgan bir görüntüdedir.

Evet ilk kez TSK, mağdurluğu AKP’nin ya da Tayyip Erdoğan’ın elinden almış oldu.

Yapılan kamuoyu araştırma sonuçları bunu doğruluyor.


*Mağdur artık TSK* 
Bu tür zıtlaşma ve çatışmalarda sürekli olarak AKP prim yaparken bu olayda TSK mağdur ve mazlum olarak algılanmış ve toplumda prim yapmıştır.

Diyeceksiniz ki TSK kazançlı çıksa bile ezik ya da boynu eğik bir görüntü askerin temel imajıyla örtüşmüyor.

Bu bakış şeklen doğru olsa da kendine yapılan operasyonları kitleye aktarma ve benimsetme bağlamında askerin son tutumu yerinde görülmelidir.

Hep yazdık, biz askerin siyasetin içinde olmasına asla taraftar değiliz!

Buradan hareketle de muhtıra ve darbeleri elbette lanetliyoruz.

Ancak bu coğrafyada güçlü bir ordunuz olmazsa Bosna ve hatta Irak’ın konumuna düşürülürsünüz?

Ben pek çok şeyi anlıyorum da AKP’nin TSK’ya bakışını hiç mi hiç izah edemiyorum!

Bir siyasi heyet devletin silahlı kuvvetlerinin üstelik bu biçimde hedefe oturtulmasına nasıl sessiz kalır ve hedefe oturtanlarla örtülü bir biçimde dayanışma içinde olur?

Yoksa AKP, TSK’nın artık Yeniçeri Ocağına dönüştüğünü mü düşünüyor?

...

----------


## bozok

*ASKER NEDEN DAYAK YİYOR?* 
** 
Soruyu Hürriyet’in Ankara Temsilcisi Enis Berberoğlu sordu, yanıtını da kendisi verdi: *“Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, ya Irak’ta bazı işleri yapmak istemediği için, veya ABD’den farklı işler yapmak istediğinden dayak yiyor!”* 


Enis Berberoğlu’nun bugünkü yazısı şöyle: 


*GENELKURMAY Başkanı haftalardır asimetrik savaştan söz ediyor.* 

*Başka bir ülkede olsa, yürütmenin başı da merak eder, “Düşman kim?” diye.*

Bizdeki ya düşmanın eşkalini bilmediği için susuyor.

Veya *“üzerime ne vazife, ellerine sağlık”* havasında geziyor.

Haydi diyelim ki yürütme uyuyor, yargı ne yapıyor peki?

Mesela bir savcı çıkıp resen soruşturma açıyor mu...

*“Kimdir askeri dinleyen, en gizli evrakları sızdıran”* diye.

Yok öyle bir savcı.

Hoş olsa da hangi yolu, yöntemi izleyecek?

Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’ne *“Araştırın bulun”* diye yazacak.

Genel Müdürlük de istihbarat dairesine soracak.

Sonra?

*Anamı* ağlatan kadı, kimi kime şikayet edeyim?

*Genelkurmay* kevgire döndü, sır sızdırıyor. 

Bu işi amatörlerin becermesi mümkün değil.

O zaman sormak lazım değil mi:

* İstihbarat operasyonu dış yardımla mı yürütülüyor?
* O dış gücün askeri hedef almaktaki amacı nedir? 

*Darbe* mağduru kestirme düşünüyor.
Düşmanın düşmanını dost sayıyor. 
Askerin şamar oğlanına dönmesine alkış tutuyor.
Ama sakın kimse yanılmasın. 
Bu asla demokrasi kavgası değildir.
Irak sürecinde yeni 1 Mart kaygısının eseridir.
Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri; 

* Ya Irak’ta bazı işleri yapmak istemediği için,
* Veya ABD’den farklı işler yapmak istediğinden 
dayak yiyor.

Yakında o mesele çözülür, uzlaşma sağlanır. 

Asimetrik savaşın tarafı kalmaz.



*27 Mayıs-12 Eylül farkı*
*ALBAY Dursun üiçek,* Savcı’ya deseydi ki...
* O belgeyi ben düzenledim, çünkü görevimdi.
Ardından da TSK İç Hizmet Kanunu’nu kanıt gösterseydi.
Bakın o kanunda ne yazıyor:


*“UMUMİ VAZİFELER*
*Madde 35- Silahlı Kuvvetler’in vazifesi; Türk yurdunu ve Anayasa ile tayin edilmiş olan Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ni kollamak ve korumaktır.”*

Türkiye’de her darbenin, her darbecinin yasal dayanağı ortada.

Bu kanun değişmeden yapılacak her iş abesle iştigalden ibaret. üünkü Hükümetin gece yarısı yasası cuntaya karşı.

Ama üankaya’da çay-kurabiye ile ağırlanan son darbeci diyor ki...

*“Cuntayla darbe dönemi kapandı, artık emir komuta geçerli.”*

Türkçe meali ile anlatırsak:

*“27 Mayıs’taki hata tekrarlanmaz, olursa yine 12 Eylül olur.”*

Tabii ki darbe hiçbir yasayla önlenemez.

Ama hükümetin Nasreddin Hoca misali davranması...

Camı pencereyi açık bırakıp kapıyı kilitlemesi de ilginç.”



*Odatv.com*

14 Temmuz 2009

----------


## bozok

*Malum şey": Viagra!*


 

*Savcı Zekeriya üz, Tolon'un özel hayatını gizlilik kapsamında değerlendirmeyip, soruşturma evrakları arasına koydu.*

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında bir süre tutuklu kaldıktan sonra sağlık sorunları nedeniyle tutuksuz yargılanmak üzere serbest bırakılan emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon'un yaptığı Viagra'lı çapkınlık soruşturma evrakına girdi. 

*üZEL HAYATIN GİZLİLİğİNİ SAYMADI* 
Ergenekon soruşturması savcısı Zekeriya üz, Hurşit Tolon'un Emekli Genelkurmay Hukuk müşaviri Erdal şenel ile yaptığı şifreli telefon görüşmelerini sorguda gündeme getirdi. Emekli hakim ve Genelkurmay eski Müşaviri Erdal şenel'i sorgulayan polis ve Zekeriya üz, yapılan şifreli görüşmelerin satır aralarındaki Viagra'lı çapkınlığın sırrını çözerek özel hayatın gizliliği kapsamında değerlendirilmeyip Ergenekon soruşturma evrakı arasına koydu. 

*KOMİSER AVUKATI VE YAZICI BULUYORDU* 
Ergenekon'un 10. dalgasında 8 Ocak tarihinde gözaltına alınan şenel'in, 14 saat süren polis sorgusunun ertesi sabah 07.00 sıralarında sona erdiği öğrenildi. şenel'in sorgusunun 52 sayfa tuttuğu gelen bilgiler arasında. Terörle Mücadele şubesi'nde görevli bir komiser tarafından sorgulanan Erdal şenel'in sorgusunda avukatı Abdullah Kaya dışında ifadeyi yazan bir de polis memuru bulunuyordu. 

*EMEKLİ PAşALARIN TELEFONLARINDAKİ şİFRELİ KONUşMALAR* 
Emekli Genelkurmay Hukuk Müşaviri Erdal şenel ve Emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon'un telefonlarının soruşturma kapsamında uzun süre dinlendiği öğrenildi. Bu görüşmelerin birinde 23 Mayıs 2008 tarihinde, *"Sana göstereceğim şeyler var malum"* şifresi sorgucuların ve üz'ün dikkatini çekti. Erdal şenel'e emniyette* "malum şey"*in anlamı sorulunca, Hurşit Tolon'un yaptığı ileri sürülen *"Viagra"*lı çapkınlık kayda girdi. Ancak şenel'in emniyette inkar ettiği bu kişinin kimliğini Zekeriya üz ortaya çıkartarak şenel'in ifadesine ekledi. 

Erdal şenel'in Terörle Mücadele şubesinde yapılan ve 52 sayfa tutan sorgusunda Viagra'lı çapkınlığı ortaya çıkartan sorgu şöyle başladı; 


*'SANA GüSTERECEğİM şEYLER VAR MALUM'* 
"23.05.2008 günü saat:10.02'de Hurşit Tolon ile yaptığınız görüşmede; muhatabınızdan görüşme talep ettiğiniz ve bu bağlamda* "şöyle bugün veya yarın bir görüşelim de senlen. Sana göstericem şeyler var malum. Pazartesi de olabilir salı da olabilir"* dediğiniz, Hurşit Tolon'un da *"Hayır ya bugün yaparız ya pazartesi, salı, çarşamba. Benim aklımda, unutmadım, mesela o arkadaşla beraber olucaz ona da sözüm var..."* dediği tespit edilmiştir. 

*Soruldu:* Hurşit Tolon'a göstereceğinizi söylediğiniz *"Malum şey"* nedir? 

*Cevap:* Burada bahsedilen malum şey Viagra'dır. Kendisi utandığı için Viagra alamıyordu. Benim Amerikan pazarında arkadaşım vardı. Ondan alarak Hurşit Paşa'ya veriyordum. 

*Soruldu:* Hurşit Tolon'un* "O arkadaş"* olarak ismini vermekten çekindiği şahıs kimdir? Hangi görüşme kastedilmektedir? Arkadaşlarla derken kimlerden bahsetmektedirler? 

*Cevap:* O arkadaş diye bahsettiği şahıs Hurşit Tolon'un beraber olduğu kadındır. Bu kadının adını soyadını bilmiyorum. Benden istediği Viagra'yı vermem için buluşacaktık. O arkadaşta Hurşit'in beraber olduğu kadındır. 


*ZEKERİYA üZ KADININ ADINI DA KOYDU* 
Hurşit Tolon'un birlikte olduğu iddia edilen G.E'ye Erdal şenel kanalıyla para havale ettiği, ancak bunu kendisi yapmak yerine Erdal şenel'e yaptırdığı, havale edilen paraları da elden şenel'e ödediği Zekeriya üz tarafından ortaya çıkartılarak soruşturma dosyasına eklendi. şenel'in sorgusunu bizzat yapan Zekeriya üz, Hurşit Tolon'un bu sırrını da soruşturma dosyasına ekledi. 


*'BU KADIN ORDU EVİNDE üALIşMAKTADIR'* 
Zekeriya üz'ün, Erdal şenel'e savcılık sorgusunda sorduğu sorulara aldığı yanıtların ise şu şekilde olduğu öğrenildi:* "Ben Hurşit Tolon ile yaptığım görüşmelerde 2 gönder 3 gönder tabirleri ile alakalı beyanda bulundum, bunlar örgütsel değil, özel hayata mahsus bazı olaylardır. G.E'yi tanırım. Hurşit Tolon ile yaptığım görüşmelerde bana bazen bu kadına para göndermemi söylediği oldu. Bu kadın orduevinde çalışmaktadır. Hurşit Tolon ile yakınlığı vardır. Hurşit Tolon buna para göndermek için bankamatik kullanmayı bilmediğinden bana bu tür işleri söylerdi, ben gönderdiğim paraları daha sonra kendisinden alırdım. Tamamen özel hayatla alakalıdır. Bunun dışında dernek veya sivil toplum kuruluşları ile alakalı değildir"* dediği öğrenildi. 

*(gazeteport)* 



*14.07.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Kıbrıs'ta öldürülen albay!..* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*YazI Tarihi: 15/07/2009* 



Bu köşede dün, MİT kontrterör eski daire başkanı Mehmet Eymür’e dayalı çok ilginç bazı beyanları aktarmıştım. Eymür bir dönemin en önemli devlet görevlisi, bu yüzden söyledikleri de çok önemli..

Bir değerlendirmesi de, KKTC’de bir tatbikat sırasında, protokol çadırında tatbikat seyrederken, göğsüne isabet eden kurşunla hayatını kaybeden *Albay Vural Berkay’*ın ölümü ile ilgili söyledikleridir.. 

Eymür, 22 Aralık 2000’de bir röportajında, uzman gözü ile olayı yorumlarken,* “Tatbikat, geleceğin Genelkurmay Başkanı’nı bile değiştirebilirdi”* diyor.

Bu olayın tarihi Kasım 1997’dir..

üadırda dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu var.. ülen albay hemen yanında.. Kurşun Kıvrıkoğlu’na gelseydi, bugün bile komuta kademesindeki isimler farklı kişiler olacaktı.. Mehmet Eymür, 2000’de, olaydan üç yıl sonra şunları söylüyordu..

*“şimdi tabii o olay küçümsenecek bir olay değil. Olay yerinin özellikleri, merminin mesafesi neydi, nereden sekti de geldi, onları bilmiyorum. Ama o dönemde bir şeylerden şüphelenildi ki üzel Harp’in silahları test edildi. Bu konuda ciddi bir inceleme yapıldığına göre kuşku vardı. üzel Harp, M 16’lardan kullanıyordu. Neticede balistik incelemeleri falan yapılacaktı ama konu kapandı gitti. Zaten Türkiye gündemi çok şeyi yutup götürüyor. Bence bu, Türkiye için çok önemli bir olaydı. Türkiye’nin geleceği değişebilirdi bu olayla. Kasıtlı kurşun olma ihtimali de mevcut. Komuta kademesi değişmiş olacaktı. Ben birilerinin söylediğine dayandırarak diyorum ki muhtemelen İkinci Başkan, Genelkurmay Başkanı olurdu. Bu silahlar üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı tarafından kullanılıyordu. Benim bildiğim kadarıyla bu birim Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı’na bağlıydı.”* 

İşte burada sözü edilen kişi kimdir derseniz...?

*üevik Bir!..*


*Eşinin anlattıkları*M 16 kurşununun Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Kıvrıkoğlu’nun tam kulağının dibinden geçerek Albay Berkay’a isabet ettiği bilinir..

Gazeteci Baki Günay, 2004 yılında Albay Berkay’ın eşi Jale Berkay’la konuştu. Star’da yayınlanan bu konuşmada Jale hanım ilginç bilgiler verdi.. *“Eşimin arkadaşları, kurşunun çıktığı M-16’nın bir suikast silahı olduğunu söylediler. Eşimin otopsi raporunda merminin ucunun darbeli olduğu söylendi. Başka bir yere çarpan mermi, hızını keser. Mermi kalbi darmadağın edip sol kulakçıkta kalmış. Eğer kurşun sekmiş olsaydı mutlaka hız kaybeder, girdiği yerde kalırdı dediler”* diyordu. 

Jale hanım diyor ki,* “Eşimin birliğinden bir astsubayın elinde kamera vardı ve ’Albayımın vurulduğu anı çektim’ dedi ancak ne derecede gerçektir bilemiyorum. Sonra dediler ki; O astsubay tüm tatbikatı çekmedi. Ama çekilen kaset sonra ortadan yok oldu...”* 

Acılı eş, gazeteciye dert yanıyor*; “Olayda muammalar var. Büyük muammalar beni aşıyor. ”* 


*Kim vurdu!?.*
Jale Berkay, 2004 yılında, gazeteciye anlatıyor eşi hakkında öğrenebildiklerini..

*“Daha sonra bana eşimi vuranın, bordo bereliler olarak bilinen özel kuvvetlerde görevli bir astsubay olduğu söylendi. Ama bu resmi bir açıklama değildi. Dönemin Kolordu Komutanı Korgeneral Ali Yalçın bana, eşim öldükten iki saat sonra ’Ne mutlu Vural şehit oldu. Ayağı taşa takılan bir askerin yanlışlıkla tetiğe basmasıyla kaza kurşunu ile vuruldu’ dedi. Ancak bu cümle bir daha asla tekrar edilmedi...”* 

Gazeteci *“Olay sizce kaza mıydı yoksa suikast mıydı?”* diye soruyor, Jale hanım cevaplıyor;

*“Ben olay yerindeydim gördüklerim ile bana anlatılanları bağdaştırarak bu işin gerçekten kaza olduğuna inandım, inandırıldım. Yani eşime gelen kurşunun kaza kurşunu olduğuna inanıyorum. Zaten gerisi de beni ilgilendirmez. O kurşun kimin nasibi idi de geldi kocamı vurdu bilemem?”* 

Cevabın ne kadar anlamlı olduğu ortada değil mi?..

Jale hanım şunları da ekliyordu...

*“Asker ailesi olduğumuz için ve kayınpederimiz de general olduğu için, onun ve bizim de kulağımıza çok farklı bilgiler geliyordu. Kayınpederim ’Yavrum kocan geri gelmeyecek. Uğraşmayalım’ dedi.”* 

Kamuoyu bu olayın nasıl alelacele kapatıldığı konusunda hemfikirdir.. Basit bir olay olarak kabul görmesi için adeta matbuat tarafından da çanak tutulmuş, fazla kurcalanmamıştır... Asker bu meseleyi bir nevi *“kol kırılır yen içinde”* kabilinden kabul etmiş olabilir mi?!..Bunun cevabı askerlerdedir.. Ancak, Kıvrıkoğlu’nun komutan olması ile, bu olayda anılan bazı generallerin apar topar emekli edildikleri gibi bir durum söz konusudur... Yeterli midir!!?

Olayın detaylarına girilince bunun cevabı da ortadadır!!.

...

----------


## bozok

*Eymür'den Apo - üevik Bir olayı* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 14/07/2009* 




MİT eski Kontrterör Daire Başkanı Mehmet Eymür’ün açıklamaları bir süre önce gündeme geldi.. Sonra yoğun gündem, Eymür’ün söylediklerinin üstünden geçti.. Oysa çok önemli iddialar ortaya atılmıştı..

Mehmet Eymür ilk defa konuşmuyor, zaman zaman yaptığı açıklamalarla ilginç ip uçları veriyor.. Ama hep o sözler orada kalıyor...

Bu önemli istihbaratçının, Abdullah ücalan’ın yakalanması için teşebbüsleri biliniyor.. Bu konuda söylediklerinden bir derleme yaptık.. Bakın ortalığa nasıl bilgiler çıktı... Eymür’ün önce, dönemin kudretli generali üevik Bir için söylediği şu sözlerin altını çizmek lazım;

*“Vallahi bir kere hiyerarşiye uygun olmayan şeyler vardı. (28 şubat dönemi genelkurmayını söylüyor.) şunu söyleyeyim. Siz bugüne kadar Genelkurmay Başkanı konuşurken İkinci Başkan’ın, elini tutup ‘Efendim müsaade ederseniz’ diye lafa karıştığını gördünüz mü? O dönemde teamül dışı birtakım şeyler oluyordu. Ama bu beni ilgilendiren bir şey değil. Neticede Genelkurmay’ın iç yapısıyla ilgili bir şey...”* 

Eymür bu sözleri ile* “28 şubat portresi”* çiziyor ve..

Devamında o çok çarpıcı ifadeyi kullanıyor..

*“Ben kendi çalışmalarımla ilgili engellerle karşılaştım. Müşahhas olaylar dışında ’şu yaptı, bu yaptı’ demek istemiyorum. Suriye’de Apo’ya yönelik operasyon sürerken yapılan telefon görüşmesi müşahhas bir olaydır. MİT’in üst kademelerinde münakaşalara neden olmuş bir konudur bu. Tabii Sayın Müsteşar da bu konuyu biliyordu ama bir uyarı olup olmadığını bilmiyorum. Olmuş olsa da çok büyük bir faydası olmadığını biliyorum.”* 

*Yani diyor ki; “Apo’yu kapacakken Genelkurmay’dan bir generalin Suriye’ye ettiği telefon, operasyonun içine etti!..”* 



*General üetin?!.*

Eymür bu konuyu şöyle anlatıyor..

*“O zamanki İstihbarat Başkanı Korgeneral üetin Saner bu telefonu açan kişidir. Odasında Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın yerine Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı’nın resmi vardı. Zaten onlar bir ekipti ve aşağı yukarı bir çoklarınca da biliniyordu bu...”* 

Odasının başköşesine *üevik Bir* resmi asan generalin telefonu mu kurtardı Apo’yu, durum bu mu?!.

Eymür’ün operasyonuna *“inen darbe”* bu kadar değil!.. Bir de *“patlayıcılar”* konusu var..

Onu da şöyle anlatıyor..

*“Biz o dönemde Gölcük’te bir patlayıcı aldık Kontrterör Merkezi olarak. Genelkurmay’ın tasdikiyle verilen bir malzemeydi. Maalesef bir müddet sonra gazetelere çıktı bu. Tatsız bir olaydı ve devletin bir kurumunu hedef gösteren bir maksat taşıyordu bence. Biz bu C-4’leri Apo operasyonunda kullandık. üzel Birlikler’den seçilen elemanlar gelmişti Apo operasyonu için. Bunları pat diye zamansız bir anda geri çektiler. O zaman çok söyledim ben. Müsteşar devreye girdi. Ben Genelkurmay’a gittim. üevik Paşa’yı aradım ama telefonlarıma çıkmadı. Gittim bu İstihbarat Başkanı’yla görüştüm. Dedim ki, ’Bu kadar önemli bir zamanda bunları niye alıyorsunuz? Bizim işimizi aksatır bu.’Yalvardık ’Bunları geri verin’ dedik. ’Efendim işte bunların kurs dönemi geldi onun için çekiyoruz’ dedi. Biz de geri döndük. Oysa ki bu Genelkurmay’la müşterek yapılan bir operasyondu.”* 


Olayı hatırlayalım...

Bu ayın başında bu köşede yazdığımız yazıda anlatmıştık, tekrarlayalım..

28 şubat Generali üevik Bir’e Savcılık tarafından *“Abdullah ücalan”* soruları yöneltildiği belirtiliyor!..

şöyle bir olaydan bahsediliyor...

Apo, Suriye’de bulunduğu sırada, Türk güvenlik makamlarının operasyonu ile kıskıvrak ele geçirilecekti. Bu konuda kapsamlı operasyon planları yapılmıştı. Apo bu operasyonlardan kıl payı kurtulmuştu ve...Bu *“kurtuluşu”* operasyon konusunda *“haberdar”* edilmesine borçluydu. üstelik, operasyonlar Apo’ya, Türk Devleti içerisinden bazı önemli görevlilerce ve politik rekabet-çekişmeler nedeniyle verilmişti!.. Mehmet Eymür’ün 17 Haziran 2008’de verdiği ifadeye göre 1994 yılından itibaren Suriye’nin başkenti şam’da ikamet ettiği öğrenilen ücalan’ın öldürülmesi için MİT bünyesinde suikast planları hazırlanıyor. Suikast hazırlıkları için özel birliklere eğitim veriliyor. Ancak, planların tamamı sonuçsuz kalıyor. Eymür, suikast planlarının başarısız olmasına içeriden yapılan müdahalelerin neden olduğunu ileri sürüyor. Bu engellemelerin, dış servislerin etkisinde olan bazı görevlilerce yapıldığı kanaatini taşıdığını söylüyor.

*Sözün özü, Apo işi hala büyük bir meçhuldür!..*

...

----------


## bozok

*Albay Temizöz'e 9 müebbet istemi* 


*15.07.2009 - 17:08 / gazeteport.com*


*Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nca tutuklanan eski Kayseri Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz ile büyük bölümü itirafçılardan oluşan ekibi hakkında ''Adam öldürmek'', ''Cürüm işlemek için teşekkül oluşturmak'' ve ''Adam öldürmeye azmettirmek'' suçlarından 9 kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası istendi.* 

*"Temizöz Grubu"nda yer alan uzman çavuşların, itirafçılar ile gerçekleştirdikleri eylemlerden sonra öldürdükleri kişilere ait kimlik belgelerini Albay Temizöz'e teslim ettikleri belirtildi.* 



*DİYARBAKIR -* Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca bir süre önce tutuklanan eski Kayseri Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz ve eski Cizre Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atağ'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 6'sı tutuklu 7 sanıkla ilgili iddianame tamamlandı. İddianamede, Albay Temizöz hakkında 9 kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası isteniyor. 

Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nda özel yetkili bir savcı tarafından 7 sanık hakkında hazırlanan 104 sayfalık iddianame, Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nce kabul edildi. İddianamede, tutuklu sanıklar eski Kayseri İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz, eski Cizre Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atağ, oğlu Temer Atağ, itirafçılar Adem Yakin, Hıdır Altuğ ve Abdulhakim Güven ile tutuksuz yargılanan sanık Kukel Atağ'ın, 765 sayılı TCK'nın ''Adam öldürmek'', ''Cürüm işlemek için teşekkül oluşturmak'' ve ''Adam öldürmeye azmettirmek'' suçlarından cezalandırılmaları istendi. 

''Tükenmez kalem'' ve ''Sokak lambası'' adı verilen iki gizli tanığın ifadelerinin de yer aldığı iddianamede, ayrıca Midyat Cezaevinde hükümlü olan sanık Kamil Atağ'ın kardeşi olan, ancak yakınlarının nüfusuna kayıt edilen M.N.B'nin ifadeleri de yer aldı.

*''ALBAY TEMİZüZ'üN GRUBU''*
İddianamede, sanık Albay Temizöz'ün 1993 yılında Cizre İlçe Jandarma Komutanlığında bölük komutanı olarak göreve başladığı, göreve başlamasından itibaren Cizre ilçesinde, ''terörle mücadele ediliyor'' görüntüsü altında ''korucu, itirafçı ve uzman çavuşlardan oluşan bir grup oluşturduğu'' ifade edildi. 

''Söz konusu grubun süreç içerisinde asli görevinden ayrılarak, terör örgütü PKK'ya yardım ettiğini değerlendirdiği ya da özel sebeplerden dolayı gözaltına aldıkları kişileri sorguladığı'' bildirilen iddianamede, bu sorgulanan kişilerden bir kısmını öldürdüğü öne sürüldü.

*''ALBAYIN KOD ADI METİN''*
İddianamede, sanıklardan Temizöz'ün 1994 yılı yerel seçimlerinde, ilkokul diploması şartı aranan belediye başkanlığı için gerekli alt yapıyı oluşturarak, Kamil Atağ'ın belediye başkanı olması için faaliyet yürüttüğü kaydedildi. 

Tanık anlatımlarına göre, Albay Temizöz'ün seçimlerde Atağ'a rakip olan belediye başkan adayı Salih şık'ı tehdit ederek, Atağ'ın belediye başkanlığına itirazını engellemeye çalıştığı ileri sürüldü. 

Albay Temizöz'ün bu dönemden başlamak üzere ''Metin'' kod adını kullandığı ifade edilen iddianamede, söz konusu grupla ilgili şu ifadeler yer aldı: ''şüpheli Temizöz, emrinde bulunan 'şahin Bedran' kod adlı Adem Yakin, 'Ferit' kod adlı Abdulhakim Güven, 'Tayfun' kod adlı Hıdır Altuğ ile 'Yavuz' kod, 'Selim hoca' kod, 'Tuna' kod ve 'Cabbar' kod isimli kişileri ve korucubaşı Kamil Atağ ile emrindeki bir kısım korucuları suç işlemek amacıyla kurulmuş bir teşekkül haline dönüştürmüştür. Emrinde bulunan kod isimleri belirtilen uzman çavuş rütbesindeki kişilere talimatları bizzat kendisinin verdiği, bu kişilerin de kendilerine verilen talimatları yerine getirdikleri ve gerçekleştirdikleri eylemleri direk şüpheli Cemal Temizöz'e rapor ettikleri...''

*''üLDüRüLENLERİN KİMLİKLERİ TEMİZüZ'E VERİLDİ''*
Söz konusu grupta yer alan uzman çavuşların, itirafçılar ile gerçekleştirdikleri eylemlerden sonra öldürdükleri kişilere ait kimlik belgelerini Albay Temizöz'e teslim ettikleri belirtilen iddianamede, ''Böylece Temizöz'ün vermiş olduğu talimatı yerine getirdiklerini bildirdikleri, bir çok eylemde öldürülen kişilerin üzerlerinden kimlik belgelerinin çıkmamasının da bu hususu doğruladığı...'' denildi.

*55 CİNAYET İşLENDİ*
Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca, bir süre önce tutuklanan eski Kayseri Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz ve eski Cizre Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atağ'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 6'sı tutuklu 7 sanıkla ilgili olarak hazırlanan iddianamede, şırnak'ın Cizre ilçesinde 1993-1997 yılları arasında 55 faili meçhul cinayetin işlendiği belirtildi.

İddianamede, ''söz konusu 55 faili meçhul cinayetin 48'inin 1993-1995 yılları arasında işlendiği, 1996-1997 yıllarında ise sadece 7 faili meçhul cinayet dosyasının bulunduğu'' belirtilerek, bunun ''dikkat çekici'' olduğu kaydedildi.

*''DEVLETİN İMKANI KULLANILDI''*
İddianamede, ''Albay Temizöz'ün 1993 yılından itibaren Cizre'de suç işleyen bir teşekkül meydana getirdiği, Teşekkül mensunlarının Cemal Temizöz'ün talimatı ile kasten öldürme de dahil olmak üzere birçok suç işledikleri, bu teşekkülün amaçladıkları suçların işlenmesi sırasında terörle mücadele edilmesi amacıyla devlet tarafından kendilerine sağlanan her türlü imkanı da kullandıkları mevcut delillerden anlaşılmaktadır'' denildi.

*''GRUPTAKİLER FARKLIYDI''*
İddianamenin ''Genel Değerlendirme'' bölümünde, kod isimli uzman çavuşların ve itirafçıların bölükte görev yapan diğer rütbeliler ile askerlerden farklı oldukları kaydedilerek, şöyle denildi:

''Bunların, farklı olarak kalaşnikof marka tüfek ve tabanca taşıyıp, eylemleri bu silahlarla gerçekleştirdikleri, ilçede meydana gelen olaylara ilişkin adli evrak tanzim etme görevinin Merkez Jandarma Karakolunda olmasına rağmen, yakalama, gözaltı, savunma ve gözaltından bırakma gibi adli işlemleri tanıkların 'sorgu ekibi' diye isimlendirdikleri, kod isimli uzman çavuşlar tarafından yerine getirildiği, birçok öldürme olayında olay yeri tespit tutanaklarında tutanak tanzimi yapan görevlilerin isim ve tanıtıcı sicil bilgilerinin olmayıp, 'İlçe Jandarma Komutanlığında görevli' şeklinde yazının bulunduğu, bir kısım tutanaklarda ise kod isimlerin yazılı olduğu anlaşılmaktadır.''

*''TüKENMEZ KALEM'' VE ''SOKAK LAMBASI''*
Hazırlanan iddianamede ''gizli tanık'' olarak ifadeleri bulunan kişilerle tanık M.N.B'nin beyanlarının, söz konusu öldürme eylemleriyle ilgili elde edilen verilerdeki bilgilerle benzerlik arz ettiği ifade edildi. İddianamede, şunlara yer verildi:

''Anlatılan eylemlerde, maktullerin gözaltına alınmaları, alan kişilerin aynı kişiler olması, beyaz renkli Renault marka bir araç ile alınmaları, kalaşnikof tüfeği ya da tabanca ile öldürülmeleri, benzer yerlerde öldürülmeleri, birçoğunun özensiz 8-10 cm toprak altına üzerine taş koyulmak suretiyle gömülmeleri, üzerlerinden kimlik belgelerinin çıkmaması gibi verilerin benzerlik arz ettikleri belirlenmiştir. Eylem içerisinde olmayan bir kişinin bu bilgileri bilmesinin mümkün olmadığı bundan dolayı gizli tanıklar 'Tükenmez kalem' ve 'Sokak lambası' ile tanık M.N.B'nin beyanlarının doğruluk arz ettiği değerlendirilmektedir.''

*KARDEşİ ANLATMIş*
Sanıklardan korucu başı ve eski Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atağ'ın kardeşi olan ve halen Midyat Cezaevinde hükümlü olan M.N.B'nin ifadeleri iddianamede geniş yer aldı.

Nüfus kaydının, babası tarafından amcasının oğlu A.B'nin üzerine yapıldığını kaydeden M.N.B, ifadesinde, kendisinin de bir dönem köy koruculuğu yaptığını belirttiği bildirildi. Ağabeyi Kamil Atağ'a ait Cudi Mahallesi'ndeki evin alt katına sorgu odaları yapıldığını anlatan tanık M.N.B, o yıllarda buraya terör örgütü PKK'ya yardım ettiği düşünülen kişilerin getirilip sorgulandığını iddia etti.

Kendisinin de birçok defa bu sorgulara katıldığını itiraf eden M.N.B'nin ''O dönemde binbaşı olan Cemal Temizöz'ün emri ile ağabeyim Kamil Atağ, İskan Arslan ile Nadir Neyci adlı şahısları gözaltına alarak buraya getirdi. Burada sorgulanan şahıslar daha sonra infaz edildi'' sözleri ifade yer alıyor.

*''HİZBULLAH'A AİT SIğINAğI DA KULLANDIK''*
Cudi Mahallesi'nde, terör örgütü Hizbullah mensubu olan bir kişiye ait sığınak bulunduğunu, sorgu için bazen oranın da kullanıldığını belirten tanık M.N.B'nin ifadesi iddianamede şöyle yer alıyor:

''Genellikle nitelikli sorgusu yapılacak ya da infaz edilecek kişiler buraya götürülürdü. Bu yıllarda ağabeyimin sığınağında çok miktarda silah ve mühimmat bulunurdu. Ağabeyimin sığınağına ses çıkmaması için kapılara kalın sünger yapıştırılmıştı. Buraya getirilenler bir haftaya kadar tutulurdu. Biz, ağabeyim dışında kimseye bilgi vermezdik. O da o dönem binbaşı Cemal Temizöz ile görüşürdü. Bu sorgulara bazen askeri personeller de katılırdı. Yanlarında genellikle itirafçılar olurdu.

Boşaltılan Cizre'nin Kuştepe köyü, Hizbullah'ın askeri merkezi haline gelmişti. Ben buraya çok gittim. Gittiğimde askeri kanattan sorumlu olan kişileri gördüm. Onların da bizim gibi silahları vardı. Buradaki Hizbullah mensuplarının ağabeyim Kamil ile sürekli diyalogları vardı. üok sık görüşürlerdi. Benim de bulunduğum birçok arkadaşımız bu köye silah ve mühimmat götürdük.'' 

*20 ADAM üLDüRME OLAYI*
İddianamede, sanıklar, Ramazan Elçi, Ramazan Uykur, Abdullah Efelti, İbrahim Adak, Mehmet Gürri üzer, İbrahim Danış, Abdurrahman Afşar, Abdurrahman Akyol, ihsan Arslan, Beşir Bayar, Abdurrezak Binzet, İzzet Padır, Abdullah üzdemir, Mustafa Aydın, Süleyman Gasyak, Abdulaziz Gasyak, ümer Candoruk, Yahya Akman, Abdulhamit Düdük ve yabancı uyruklu bir erkeğin öldürülmesi eylemlerinden sorumlu tutuluyor.

*MüEBBET HAPİS İSTEMİ*
İddianamede, 765 Sayılı TCK'nın ''adam öldürmek'', ''cürem işlemek için teşekkül oluşturma'' ve ''adam öldürmeye azmettirmek'' suçlarından sanıklardan Cemal Temizöz'ün 9, Kamil Atağ'ın 7, Temer Atağ'ın 2, Adem Yakin'in 7, Hıdır Altuğ'un 3, Abdulhakim Güven'in 6, Kukel Atağ hakkında ise bir kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası isteniyor. Sanıkların yargılanmasına önümüzdeki günlerde 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde başlanacak.

----------


## bozok

*Albay vuruldu, Kıvrıkoğlu kurtuldu* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 16/07/2009* 



Kurşun, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu’nun kulağının dibinden geçerek Albay Vural Berkay’a saplandı..

Olay, 1997 Kasım’ında oldu ve o zamandan beri* “Kıvrıkoğlu Paşa’ya suikast teşebbüsü”* diye bilinir kamuoyunda.. Resmi dilde ise* “kaza”* dır...

Bendeniz de konuyu hep yazar dururum, doğrusu bulunsun diye.. Tekrar edelim.. Olay gününe dönelim, adım adım ve işe* “çadır”* dan başlayalım, kurşunun geldiği çadırdan...

O gün orada, Toros-2 tatbikatının finalini izleyenlerin bulunduğu protokol çadırında kimler vardı bakalım. Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Org. Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu, Kıbrıs Türk Barış Kuvvetleri Komutanı Korg. Ali Yalçın, KKTC Güvenlik Kuvvetleri Komutanı Tuğg. Hasan Peker Günal, Lefkoşa Büyükelçisi Ertuğrul Apakan, KKTC Cumhurbaşkanı vekili ve Meclis Başkanı Hakkı Atun, Başbakan Derviş Eroğlu, Başbakan Yardımcısı Serdar Denktaş, Dışişleri Bakanı Taner Etkin, KKTC Milli Eğitim Bakanı Günay Caymaz, Tarım ve Orman Bakanı Kenan Akın ... 

Bu* “çadır”* eksikti!..

Hem de dikkat çekici biçimde eksiklikleri vardı protokol çadırının.. 

İşte bu* “eksik kadro!”* ile tatbikatı seyreden protokol çadırını bulan kurşun, Albay’ı yaraladı. Olaydan sonra dönemin Milli Savunma Bakanı İsmet Sezgin Ankara’da açıklama yaptı, sözleri ilginçti... Sezgin *“Kurşunun sadece özel kuvvetlerde bulunan silahlardan atılan ve seken bir kurşun olduğu tespit edilmiştir. Silahlı Kuvvetlerimizde, askerle komutanı arasında, sevgiye dayalı, inanca dayanan bir bağlılık, bir saygı vardır. Bunun ötesinde bir davranışı beklemek mümkün değildir”* dedi. Bakan, alel acele olayda suikast parmağı aranmaması yolunda sözleri ile gündeme geldi.. 


*üadıra dönelim...* 

ünemli boşlukları (!) olduğunu ileri sürdüğümüz çadıra.. 

Mesela o gün o çadırda, tatbikatı izleyenler arasında, Milli Savunma Bakanı İsmet Sezgin yoktu...* Ve teamüle bakalım..* 

KKTC’de yapılan Toros-2 tatbikatlarına Türkiye çok önem veriyordu. Bu tatbikatlar her yıl Cumhurbaşkanı, Başbakan, Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın katılımları ile gerçekleşiyordu.. 

*O gün yoklardı...* 

Tesadüf işte... üadıra kurşun isabet eden kaza(!)nın yaşandığı tatbikatta Cumhurbaşkanı (Demirel), Genelkurmay Başkanı (İ. Hakkı Karadayı) yoktu... Milli Savunma Bakanı İsmet Sezgin de, tatbikatın ilk gününde, tanışma merasimlerinde bulunmuş, ertesi gün açık alandaki silahlı tatbikat günü Ankara’ya dönmüş, çadıra gelmemişti. *Belirttiğim gibi tesadüf...* 


*Ve o tatbikat...* 

Genelkurmay 2. Başkanı üevik Bir’e bağlı olan özel kuvvetler tatbikatı gerçekleştireceklerdi. 

üzel kuvvetler, temsili S-300 üssüne sızma harekatı yapıyorlardı. 

Dikkat çekici bir durumdu bu..! 

Gerçek mermilerin kullanıldığı bir tatbikatta, temsili bir çatışma sahnesi uzun uzadıya yansıtılıyordu. 

Protokol çadırı, tatbikatın 1500 metre karşısında 15 derece doğusunda güvenli bir yerdeydi.. 

Bu çadıra kurşun isabet etti. Kurşunun, tatbikat alanından sektiği açıklandı. 
Kurşunun çıktığı silahın M-16 tüfeği olduğu belirtildi. Kurşun, Kıvrıkoğlu Paşa’nın hemen arkasındaki Albay Vural Berkay’a isabet etti. Tatbikata F-16’lar da katılıyordu ve ortalık çok hareketliydi. 

Albay Berkay’dan çıkarılan kurşun, özel kurye ile Ankara’ya götürüldü. 

Ve olay adeta kapatıldı.. 

üadıra gelen kurşun, gerçekten tatbikat sahasındaki bir M-16 tüfekten mi sekmişti?.. Menzili 550 metre olan bu tüfeğin kurşunu, 1,5 kilometre ötedeki çadıra nasıl ulaşmıştı?.. 

*Mermi,* kulislerdeki iddialar gibi bir *kanas mermisi miydi?..* 

Askeri kaynaklar bir inceleme başlattı. Ancak kamuoyuna hep *“kaza”* açıklaması yapıldı. Bu durum Kıvrıkoğlu’nun Genelkurmay Başkanlığı döneminde de sürdü. Açıklamalarda, merminin deforme olduğu ve balistik muayene sonucu hangi silahtan çıktığının belirlenmesinin olanaksız olabileceği de belirtildi. Askeri savcılık, M-16 ile tatbikata katılan birlik personelini sorguya aldı. Sadece Albay Berkay’a isabet eden merminin, S-300 füzelerinin imhası operasyonuna katılan üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’na bağlı birlikte görev alan personelden birinin silahından çıktı, kararına varıldı. 

Belirttiğim gibi, Kıvrıkoğlu Paşa, Genelkurmay Başkanı olduktan sonra da bu konu gündeme gelmedi. Ama *üevik Bir, yakın çalışma arkadaşları Erol üzkasnak ve ötekiler, beklemedikleri biçimde adeta tasfiye edilircesine emekli edildiler.* Ama bir yarbay bu konuyu gündeme taşıdı... 

...

----------


## bozok

*şAMİL TAYYAR GENELKURMAYI TEHDİT Mİ EDİYOR?* 
** 
 

"*Tayyip Erdoğan benim idolümdür*" diyen eski Marksist yeni medya patronu *Ethem Sancak'*ın Star gazetesinde bügün *şamil Tayyar'*ın " *HSYK'da Ergenekon şoku"* başlıklı yazısı oldukça dikkat çekici.


Tayyar yazısında HSYK’nın Ergenekon Savcıları’nın ve davanın görüldüğü mahkeme başkanının görev yerlerini değiştirmek istediğini ancak bunun Adalet Bakanlığı’ndan döndüğünü anlatıyor. Tayyar, yazısında HSYK toplantıları ile doğru olup olmadığı tartışmalı çok özel bilgilerden bahsediyor.


Doğruluğu tartışılır ancak Hakim ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu (HSYK) toplantıları gizli olduğuna göre bu bilgileri yandaş medyanın "*Ergenekon körükçülüğü"* işlevini üstlenen yazarlarından şamil Tayyar'a kim sızdıyor?


Tayyar _"_ _Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin ve Müsteşar Ahmet Kahraman, bu önerilere tepki gösterdi. Kararnamedeki gecikmenin en önemli nedenlerinden biri, budur__."_ diyor. Buradan gizli toplantının sızdırılma kaynağı da ayan beyan ortaya çıkmış oluyor.


Tayyar bakın daha neler neler söylüyor." _Adalet Bakanlığı, HSYK Başkanvekilinin önerilerine şiddetle karşı. Böyle bir kararnameye imza atmak niyetinde değil. üünkü, böyle bir karar, Ergenekon ve diğer davaları Susurluk’a, şemdinli’ye dönüştürür._ 

_Bakan ve müsteşar dışında 5 üye, istediği kararı çıkarma çoğunluğuna sahip. Ancak, HSYK, bakanlığın temsil edilmediği toplantıda karar alamıyor. Bakanlık, çoğunluğa tesir edemese de bu ‘altın’ oyu sayesinde sürece yön verebiliyor"_ 


Tayyar böylece Adalet Bakanı ve müsteşarın iki oyla Anayasal güvenceyle "*bağımsız* " olduğu belirtilen yedi kişilik HSYK'nu *kilitleyebildiğini ve sürece yön verebildiğini* itiraf etmiş oluyor. 

şayyar'ın yazdıkları Ergenekon tertibinin fahri savcılığını üstlenenlerin ve yönlendirenlerin de kimler olduğunu ayan beyan ortaya koyuyor.

şamil Tayyar daha da ileri giriyor ve HSYK üyelerine örtülü tehditte bulunuyor, bu da yetmiyor AKP Hükümetinin TSK ile ilgili Ağustos şurasında bir tasfiyeye hazırlandığını müjdeliyor. Bakın bu konuda Tayyar'ın neler yazdığına: "_Daha doğrusu, HSYK’da bazı üyeleri bu kadar cesaretlendiren ne oldu? Bu soruya verilecek cevap çok önemli. Biliyorum, ilk aklınıza gelen_*, ‘CHP’yi cesaretlendiren neyse, HSYK’yı cesaretlendiren de odur’*_ cevabıdır. Doğruysa, çok vahimdir. Böyle bir durumda; askere sivil yargı yolunu açan yasaya tepkili TSK’nın 28 şubat sürecindeki gibi tüm güç odaklarını harekete geçirmek istediği algısı oluşur ki, buna inanmak istemem.__ İlk manşetimizdeki gibi, ‘inanılması güç bir söylenti’ demeyi yeğlerim.Ama aksi olursa, yani söylenti doğrulanırsa, hükümet, Ağustos şurası’nda büyük bir operasyona ihtiyaç duyabilir. Bazı komutanlara emeklilik yolu gözükebilir."_

Yandaş medyadaki sızdırılmış bu *BİLGİ OLDUKüA DİKKAT üEKİCİ.* üünkü Tayyar’ın yazısı yaklaşan bir tasfiyenin habercisi gibi. 



*İşte şamil Tayyar’ın yazısı :*

*HSYK’da Ergenekon şoku* 

Biliyorsunuz, Hakim ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu (HSYK), her yıl rutin olarak haziran ayı sonunda açıkladığı yaz kararnamesini, bu yıl geciktirdi.

Bu gecikmeyle ilgili Başkent kulislerinde dile getirilen iddialardan biri, Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar ve davanın görüldüğü mahkeme heyeti üyelerinin görev yerlerinin değiştirilmesi girişimiydi.

Bu gelişmeyi, yargı muhabirimiz Lütfü Kaplan’ın imzasıyla 6 Temmuz günü *‘İnanılması güç bir söylenti’* manşetiyle okuyucularımıza aktardık.

Haber, özü itibariyle doğruydu. Ancak HSYK ile Adalet Bakanlığı arasında henüz masaya yatırılmamıştı. 

O nedenle gazete yönetimi ironik başlık kullanmayı tercih etti.

Ne var ki, algılama güçlüğü çeken kimi yazarlar, ironik başlık üzerinden Star’a sataşmayı yeğlediler, zeka pırıltısı taşımayan ifadelerle suçladılar. Bunların başında Hürriyet Yazarı Mehmet Yakup Yılmaz geliyordu.

Maalesef, o söylenti gerçekleşti.

HSYK’da Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcı ve mahkeme heyetini değiştirme girişimi, Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin’den döndü. Görüş ayrılıkları giderilemeyince 2 binin üzerinde hakim ve savcının beklediği atama kararnamesi gecikti.

Ergenekon davasına müdahale

HSYK’daki kararname görüşmesinde bir üye, radikal önerilerde bulundu:

*1-Ergenekon* soruşturmasını yürüten savcıların görev yerlerini değiştirelim.

*2-Ergenekon* davasının görüldüğü İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün ve bir hakim üyeyi başka mahkemeye atayalım.

*3-KCK* operasyonlarını yürüten savcıları Diyarbakır’dan alalım.

*4-Faili* meçhul cinayetlerle suçlanan Jandarma Albay Cemal Temizöz’le ilgili soruşturmayı yürüten Diyarbakır’daki savcıları başka yere alalım.

Bu ifadeler bire bir böyle değil aslında. üneride, KCK ve Ergenekon gibi isimler geçmiyor. 

*Ancak Zekeriya üz, Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, Ercan şafak, Murat Yönder, Fikret Seçen* ve *Nihat Taşkın*’ın görev yerlerini değiştiren teklif sunulunca, bakıyorsunuz hepsi Ergenekon soruşturmasında görevli savcılar. 

Niyet anlaşılıyor.

Aynı şekilde, görev yerleri değiştirilmek istenen savcıların yürüttüğü soruşturmalara ve hakimlerin dava konularına bakınca KCK operasyonu, faili meçhul soruşturması ve Ergenekon davasını anlamak güç olmuyor.

Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin ve Müsteşar Ahmet Kahraman, bu önerilere tepki gösterdi. Kararnamedeki gecikmenin en önemli nedenlerinden biri, budur.

Tutuklama kararına başkası baksın

HSYK üyesinin başka önerileri de oldu. Mesela, Ergenekon soruşturmasında verilen tutuklama kararlarına özel bir mahkeme heyetinin bakmasını, nöbetçi mahkeme uygulamasının kaldırılmasını istedi.

Bu öneriye bakan ve müsteşarın yanı sıra 2 üye de karşı çıkınca, maksat hasıl olmadı. üneri, 3’e karşı 4 oyla reddedildi.

Aynı üyenin diğer ilginç önerisi *‘operasyon ve tutuklama kararlarını ilgili illerdeki özel yetkili mahkemelerin vermesi’* yönünde oldu.

Sözgelimi, Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında bir isim Ankara’da gözaltına alınacaksa, bu kararı Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin vermesi gibi...

Bu öneri de HSYK’da kabul görmedi.

HSYK’nın rotası neden değişti?

12 Haziran 2007 tarihindeki ümraniye baskınıyla başlayan Ergenekon soruşturma sürecinde savcılara yönelik baskının hesabı yoktur. Defalarca görevden alınmaları istendi. Ama HSYK, bu taleplere, iddia o ki, kamuoyu baskısı yüzünden pek yanaşmadı.

şimdi birden bire, hem de kapsamı genişleterek son dönemin en derin operasyonlarına imza atmış savcıları ve hakimleri görevden alma niyetinin bu şekilde ifade edilmesinin çok özel anlamı vardır diye düşünüyorum.

Daha doğrusu, HSYK’da bazı üyeleri bu kadar cesaretlendiren ne oldu? Bu soruya verilecek cevap çok önemli. Biliyorum, ilk aklınıza gelen*, ‘CHP’yi cesaretlendiren neyse, HSYK’yı cesaretlendiren de odur’* cevabıdır.

Doğruysa, çok vahimdir. Böyle bir durumda; askere sivil yargı yolunu açan yasaya tepkili TSK’nın 28 şubat sürecindeki gibi tüm güç odaklarını harekete geçirmek istediği algısı oluşur ki, buna inanmak istemem.

İlk manşetimizdeki gibi, *‘inanılması güç bir söylenti’* demeyi yeğlerim.

Ama aksi olursa, yani söylenti doğrulanırsa, hükümet, Ağustos şurası’nda büyük bir operasyona ihtiyaç duyabilir. Bazı komutanlara emeklilik yolu gözükebilir.

şimdi ne olacak?

Adalet Bakanlığı, HSYK Başkanvekilinin önerilerine şiddetle karşı. Böyle bir kararnameye imza atmak niyetinde değil. üünkü, böyle bir karar, Ergenekon ve diğer davaları Susurluk’a, şemdinli’ye dönüştürür. 

Bakan ve müsteşar dışında 5 üye, istediği kararı çıkarma çoğunluğuna sahip. Ancak, HSYK, bakanlığın temsil edilmediği toplantıda karar alamıyor. Bakanlık, çoğunluğa tesir edemese de bu *‘altın’* oyu sayesinde sürece yön verebiliyor.

Uzlaşma olursa, kararname bugün yarın yayınlanabilir. Aksi halde, 2 binin üzerinde hakim ve savcının dört gözle beklediği kararname, tümden riske girebilir.

Bir bakarsınız, bu yıl kararname hiç çıkmaz.





*Ali Rıza üçer*


*Odatv.com*

15 Temmuz 2009

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da Bir Tutuklama Daha*



*Poyrazköy'deki kazılarla ilgili askeri savcılık bir yüzbaşıyı tutukladı.*

Ercan Kireçtepe'nin evinde bulunduğu iddia edilen patlayıcı maddelerin bir yüzbaşı tarafından okyanusa atıldığı öne sürüldü. Askeri savcılık tarafından yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında Deniz Kuvvetleri'nde görevli yüzbaşı tutuklandı. 

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında 22 Nisan 2009 tarihinde Poyrazköy'de yapılan kazılar sırasında özel yetkili savcılara Deniz Yarbay Ercan Kireçtepe'nin evinde patlayıcı mühimmat olduğuna dair bir ihbar mektubu geldiği belirtildi. Soruşturmayı yürüten savcıların Kireçtepe'nin evine arama yapmaya gittiği ancak mühimmatın bulunamadığı kaydedildi. 

Bir yüzbaşının evde bulunan mühimmatı alarak göreve çıktığı sırada okyanusa attığı iddia edildi. İhbar mektubunun askeri savcılığa gönderildiği ve bunun üzerine Deniz Kuvvetleri'nde bir yüzbaşının 20 gün önce tutuklandığı belirtildi. Askeri Savcılığın gelen ihbar mektubunu değerlendirmesinin 2 ay sürdüğü öğrenildi. Yüzbaşının askeri savcılıkta ifade verdiği ardından tutuklanarak cezaevine gönderildiği ifade edildi. 

Deniz Yarbay Ercan Kireçtepe, kazılar sırasında gözaltına alınarak 24 Nisan 2009 tarihinde* “terör örgütüne üye olmak"* suçundan tutuklanmıştı. 



*16.07.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*"İnanılması güç söylenti" 10 günde nasıl gerçek oldu?* 

*Albay Dursun üiçek'in hazırladığı öne sürülen "İrtica ile Mücadele Raporu"nun akıbetinden haberdar olan var mı?* 


Askeri Savcılığın takipsizlik kararı verdiği, Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın *“kimler tarafından hazırlandığının”* ortaya çıkarılmasını istediği, Başbakan’ın MİT Müsteşarı’na *“araştırın”* talimatı verdiği *“belgeyi”* soruşturan herhangi bir savcı var mı bunu bilmiyoruz.

*Eğer olsaydı, “belgeyi” yayımlayan gazetenin yetkileri başta olmak üzere birkaç kişinin en azından “ifadesi alınmak üzere” adliyeye davet edilmesi gerekiyordu. Ortada ne ifadesine başvurulan, ne de sorgulanan kimse var…*

*“Belge” ile ilgili olarak tutuklandığı konusunda büyük spekülasyonlar yapılan Albay üiçek’in sonradan “örgüt üyeliği” suçlamasıyla mahkemeye sevk edildiği ortaya çıktı. Yani, kendisini “belgeden” dolayı suçlayan falan yok…* 

*Demek ki hepsi bu kadardı, demek ki maksat hasıl oldu. TSK üzerinde büyük bir tartışma başlatıldı, ordu içinde cuntaların cirit attığı, komuta kademesinin aşağıya hakim olamadığı görüntüsü yaratıldı. Yine yargısız infazlar yapıldı, TSK yine bir kısım medyanın baş hedefi haline getirildi.*

*Bu operasyon başarıyla tamamlandığına göre sıranın Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu’na gelmemesi beklenemezdi…

*Bir yandan *“Bağımsız sivil yargı istiyoruz”* kampanyaları başlatıp bir yandan da *“Yargıdan elini çek”* kavgaları yapanlar; HSYK gibi yargıç bağımsızlığının en önemli kurumsal teminatı olan bir yapıyı çıfıt çarşısına çevirdiler. *Zaman, Sabah, Star ve Yeni şafak gazeteleri dün yeni bir “ortak manşete” imza attılar. Aynı elden çıkmışçasına bir tıpatıplık yansıtan bu habere göre HSYK’daki atama gecikmesinin sebebi, Ergenekon savcılarını ve Ergenekon davasına bakan 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin bazı üyelerini görevden aldırmaya çalışanlar bulunmasıydı.* Söz konusu gazetelerden objektif habercilik beklemek boş bir hayal olacağı için, tahmin ettiğiniz gibi yine bu gazetelerin iddiasına göre HSYK’da *“Ergenekon lehine”* bir takım çalışmalar yapılıyordu!

HSYK üyeleri için ne kadar ağır bir suçlama değil mi? Bu gazetelerden Star, daha önce aynı konuyu *“inanılması güç bir söylenti”* başlığıyla manşete çıkmış, gazeteci örgütlerinden *“inanamadığın dedikoduyu niye manşet yapıyorsun?”* şeklinde tepkiler almışlardı.

Böyle mantıksız ve başarısız bir manşet, HSYK’ya yönelik yeni bir yıpratma kampanyasını başlatamamaya mal olunca, düşünüp taşınıp konuyu yeniden ısıtmaya karar verdiler. Bu kez *“haber”* 4 gazeteye birden yazdırıldı. (*“Biri yanlış başlık atarsa diğeri dengeler”* diye düşünüldü herhalde.)

her nasılsa on gün sonra gerçeklik kazanmıştı!

Haberdeki iddiaya göre *“bir üye”* (ki diğer 3 gazete ismini yazmazken Yeni şafak açıkladı; bu üye Ali Suat Ertosun’du)* “Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcıların görev yerlerini değiştirelim, Ergenekon davasının görüldüğü İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün ve bir hakim üyeyi başka mahkemeye atayalım, KCK operasyonlarını yürüten savcıları Diyarbakır’dan alalım, faili meçhul cinayetlerle suçlanan Jandarma Albay Cemal Temizöz’le ilgili soruşturmayı yürüten Diyarbakır’daki savcıları başka yere alalım”* şeklinde 4 adet *“son dakika”* önerisi getirerek HSYK’nın kilitlenmesine neden olmuştu, kararname bundan dolayı bir türlü çıkarılamıyordu.

Peki, bir HSYK üyesinin öneri getirmesinden daha doğal ne var? Kabul edilir veya edilmez, bir HSYK üyesi öneri getirme hakkına sahip değil midir? Bu haberi yazan gazetelere göre değildir ve öneri getirmek, *“yargıya müdahale”* anlamına gelmektedir! Yani *“yargıya müdahaleyi”* siyasi makamlar değil de yargı bağımsızlığının teminatı olarak düşünülmüş olan HSYK yapmaktadır! Bu kadar zararlı bir mantık olabilir mi?

Peki yargıçların daha evvel verdikleri kararlardan dolayı yargılanmalarına, suçlanmalarına, haklarında kampanyalar başlatılmasına ne dersiniz? Söz konusu gazeteler bunu da yaptı… 

*üneri verdiğini iddia ettikleri üyenin sicilini ortaya çıkardılar. Elde ettikleri bilgilere göre söz konusu üye, 2000 yılındaki “hayata dönüş” adı verilen ve 132 kişinin hayatını kaybetmesiyle sonuçlanan operasyonun kararını veren dönemin Adalet Bakanlığı yetkilisiydi.*

Hallaç pamuğu gibi atılmayan, karpuz misali ikiye bölünmemiş bir tek HSYK kalmıştı, şimdi o da tamam...

*HSYK üyeleri bundan sonra öneri getirmeden önce Zaman, Sabah, Star gibi gazetelere sormayı unutmasınlar!*

_NOT:_
*Söz konusu gazetelerin savcıların görevden alınması ve mahkeme heyetinin değiştirilmesini neden "Ergenekon sanıklarının lehine bir öneri" olarak değerlendirdikleri de anlaşılamadı. Davada belli bir mesafe alınmışken heyetin ve savcıların değiştirilerek sürecin sil baştan yapılması neden sanıkların lehine olsun?* 



*yazan :Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com / 16.07.2009*

----------


## bozok

*Kıvrıkoğlu vurulsaydı üevik Bir komutandı* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 17/07/2009* 



Kıbrıs olayının yaşandığı tarihlerde bir başka olay daha vardır günlerce akıllarda kalan... Bir emekli kurmay yarbayın devrin Cumhurbaşkanı Demirel’e yazdığı mektup. Bu mektup, Cumhurbaşkanlığı tarafından *“kişiye özel”* olmasına rağmen Genelkurmay Başkanlığına gönderilmiş, bu yüzden mektubun sahibi yarbay hapse atılmıştı.

Mektup’ta çok önemli iddialar vardı.

Bunların arasında da*, “KKTC’deki tatbikatta, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu’na suikast düzenlendiği”* konusu yer alıyordu.

Mektubun altında, satırları yazan emekli yarbayın imzası da vardı.

*Yavuz Yıldar...*

*“28 şubat”* yılı dolmuş, Mart ayı sürüyordu bu mektup yazıldığı zaman. 

Güya bir sivil iktidar ve üankaya vardı ama asıl olan, üevik Bir ve adamlarıydı her tarafta... Ve tabii bu durumda üankaya’ya yazılmış bile olsa *“kişiye özel mektup”* söz konusu olamazdı yani!..

Kaldı ki; Emekli Yarbay Yavuz Yıldar’ın mektubu öyle* “sıcaktı”* ki Demirel elini değdirse kül olacağını hissedecek kadar tecrübeliydi zaten!..

Yarbay Yıldar’ın mektubunda Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinde bir yapılanma-kadrolaşmadan söz ediliyor, *“ürkütücü”* boyuta gelen mezhep kadrolaşması iddiası bulunuyor, Cumhurbaşkanı olarak konudan haberdar olması isteniyordu Demirel’in..

Mektupta, GATA, Okullar Dairesi Başkanlığı, Tayin Daireleri Başkanlığı gibi yerler işaret ediliyordu...

İşte o satırlar arasında bir de şu yazılıydı..

*“Orgeneral Kıvrıkoğlu’nun Kıbrıs’ta kurtulması mucizedir!..”* 



*Kıvrıkoğlu’nun kurtulması*

Kurmay Yarbay Yavuz Yıldar, Cumhurbaşkanı Demirel’e gönderdiği mektubunda Orgeneral Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu’na, Kıbrıs’ta düzenlenen suikastın *“Allah’ın bir lütfu ile atlatıldığını”* yazıyordu..

Yarbay çok önemli iddialarla Cumhurbaşkanı’nın huzuruna ulaşmayı göze almıştı ve beyanı çarpıcıydı...

*“Orgeneral üevik Bir’in Genelkurmay Başkanı olması için ya Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu’nun ortadan kaldırılacağı ya da Karadayı’nın görev süresinin bir yıl uzatılacağını öne sürüyordu”.* 

Mektupta, *“Millet olarak duamız her iki teşebbüsün de başarısızlıkla sonuçlanması olduğudur”* diyordu.. 

Yarbay Yıldar mektubunda, *“İkinci teşebbüsün Cumhurbaşkanı’nın katkısını gerektirdiği belirtilerek, bu senaryonun engellenmesini istemek için de yazdığını”* anlatıyordu. (Bu mektup Demirel’de kalmadı, o dönem üevik Bir’in adamı olarak ünlenen Genelkurmay Genel Sekreteri Erol üzkasnak’a ulaştı.. Yarbay Yıldar hapse girdi ama sonra beraat etti.)

Sözün özü, 28 şubat’ın en hızlı günlerinde, üevik Bir’in yıldızının en parlak döneminde, bir muharip Kurmay Yarbay, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı’na *“suikast”* teşebbüsünü dillendiriyordu..


*Kıvrıkoğlu’nu tasfiye!..*
Yarbay Yavuz Yıldar, KKTC’deki* “olayı”* anlatırken uzmanlığını da kullanıp, kesin ifadelerde bulunmuştu. Tatbikat sırasında, Kıvrıkoğlu’nu sıyırıp Albay Vural Berkay’ı bulan kurşunun *“sekme”* olmadığı, direkt hedefe geldiği iddiasındaydı;

*“Seken mermi, omlet gibi olur; dağılır. 100-150 metre uzaklıktan hedefi vuramaz. Koca bir top parçası olsa, gülle gibi isabet eder ama, burada seken mermiden söz edemeyiz...”* diyordu.


*Mermi, Kıvrıkoğlu’nu bulsaydı!?.*
Bulmadığı için o dönemin kapalı kapıları ardında* “başka senaryolar”* hep konuşuldu... Yarbay Yıldar’ın bahsettiği *“2. seçenek, Karadayı’nın görev süresinin bir yıl uzatılması”* konusu çok yoğunlaştı. Ama tutmadı, çünkü sonrasında Karadayı’nın Demirel sonrası Köşk telaffuzu vardı. 

Mesut Yılmaz ve Demirel bu işe ustaca taş koydular, üevik Bir’in *“atakları”* onları aslında çok rahatsız ediyordu...

Sonra?.. *“Ağustos 1999’da Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı İlhan Kılıç, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Salim Dervişoğlu, Birinci Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral üevik Bir, Harp Akademileri Komutanı Necati üzgen ve Batı üalışma Grubu’nun başı olduğu ileri sürülen Ege Ordu Komutanı Doğu Aktulga emekli oldu...”* 

Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Kıvrıkoğlu dönemi başladı...

Bu dönem ise bir başka *“çekişme-kadrolaşma”* yaratacaktı!..

*İlerde!..*

...

----------


## bozok

*Hedef; F Tipi Milliyetçilik mi?* 


*Meyyal Uygur*
*Açık İstihbarat*
*16.07.2009*



İyi niyetinden şüphe etmediğim, canlı-heyecanlı gençleri incitmemek için bu konuya girmeyi hiç istemedim, ama kör gözüm parmağım misali olanlara dayanamadım. ünce *İ**nternetajans.com*’dan Sayın Zahide Uçar’ın 13 Temmuz tarihli yazısına bakalım: 


*“Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu’nun uçağı düştüğünde, suikast gibi kurtarma operasyonu komedisinden sonra ‘delilim olmasa da’ bir suikaste kurban gittiğini düşündüm ama sebebi üzerinde bir yorum yapamadım. AKP’ye dişe dokunur bir muhalefeti yoktu. Sağlığında Başbakan’ın uçağında Avrupa’ya gidişini eleştirmiştim.* 


_Yazıcıoğlu hangi hesaplar uğruna yoldan çekilmişti?_ 

_Alperen Ocakları büyük oranda Gülenci görüşün etkisindedir._ 

_Yazıcıoğlu’nun uçağı düştüğünde ‘birileri bilgi kirliliği yaratarak’ uçağa ulaşılmasını engelledi. Sağ kalma ihtimali acaba kimi, kimleri korkuttu? Biri bir cinayete kurban gitmişse ilk başsağlığı dileyen, ilk beyanatı veren şahıs veya kuruluş çoğu zaman bizi doğru adrese götürebilir mi? Kimse sormadığı halde ‘ulaştığımız zaman orada başka ayak izleri yoktu(!)’ gibi bir açıklama niye yapılmıştı? Aslında daha önce oraya ‘sağ kalma ihtimaline karşılık’ birileri gidip, kontrol mü yapmıştı?_ 


_2. Helikopter hikayeleri ne idi? Utah taraflarından birisi neden ‘suikast’ olabilir demişti? Yazıcıoğlu’nu helikoptere binmesi için parti içinden kim yönlendirmişti? Partinin gelecekte alacağı tavır belki bize bir ışık tutar diye ‘sebep bilmecesini’ zamana bıraktım. İlk ayak sesleri geldi. ‘Alperenler, Topkapı Sarayı’nı basarak, İdil Biret Konseri’ni protesto etmişler(!)’ Komedi gibi. Türkiye’de protesto edilecek onca konu varken, uluslararası tanınmış bir sanatçımızın konseri protesto edilmiş(!) Sanki Ortaçağ karanlığının ayak sesleri. Rahmetli yaşasa idi böyle garabet bir protesto yapılabilir miydi? Partiyi gelecekte kim ne için kullanacaksa, bu ölümün arkasında o kullananlar aranmalıdır. İşte o zaman Yazıcıoğlu neye SET olmuş, o helikopter niye düşmüş, ulaşılmasına neden engel olunmuş? Bu sorularımızın cevabını bulacağız.”_

Uçar’ın bu tespitlerinde bir-iki düzeltme ve ilavem olacak. 


Doğru, Alperen Ocakları büyük oranda FG’ci görüşün etkisindedir, ama merhum Yazıcıoğlu ve yakın çalışma arkadaşları, oraya değil, daha milli-yerli olduğu bilinen cemaatlere yakındı. *FG’nin kapsama alanında diye telakki edilmelerinin sebebi, Türk-İslam sentezini benimsemekle birlikte, “İslami” yanın ağır basmasındandır.* Yazıcıoğlu’nun, Refahyol Hükümetinin kurulmasını desteklerken, *“Müslümanların iktidarını engelledi dedirtmem”* sözü, tam da bu anlayışın şifresi gibidir. Yani iktidar karşısındaki sessizlikleri, çok beğendikleri, takdir ettikleri, politikaları birebir örtüştüğü veya FG’ci olduklarından değil,* AKP’nin “İslamcı” olduğu zannındandır.* Nitekim BBP’de gizli kalmış, en büyük çatlak daha AKP’nin kuruluş aşamasında yaşandı. Bazı dava arkadaşları, AKP ile bütünleşmeyi savunurken, Yazıcıoğlu buna karşı çıktı ve dostluklar baki kalsa da, siyasi anlamda önemli bir yol ayrımı yaşandı.

MHP de Türk-İslam sentezcisi. Ne var ki, özellikle tabanda *“Türk”* yanın ağır basması, hele de *Bahçeli’nin, malum çevrelerde büyük alkış ve beğeni toplayan “ülkü Ocaklıları bilgisayar başına oturtma” mahareti, FG’cilerin bu cenah üzerinde çalışmasına gerek bırakmadı.* Alttan alta faaliyetler sürse de…Mesela 22 Temmuz seçimlerinden önce Cuma namazına giden bir MHP milletvekili adayının, cemaate yakın isimlerin, *“Siz Cuma namazı kılıyor muydunuz?”* gibi ironi/sitem karışımı tacizine maruz kaldığını bizzat o kişinin ağzından duymuştum. 

Uçar’ın tespitlerine ilavelerime gelince; 


*1-* İdil Biret konserindeki *“protesto”*dan önce hatırlamamız gereken bazı olaylar var. Alperen Ocakları üzerindeki çalışmanın Yazıcıoğlu’nun vefatından sonra değil, önce başladığını düşünüyorum. Trabzon’u, Yasin Hayal’i, Erhan Tuncel’i, Mc. Donalds’ın bombalanması ve Hırant Dink cinayetini düşünün. *İstihbarat Daire Başkanı Ramazan Akyürek’in, “Haber elemanlarımızın örselenmesine üzülüyorum” dediğini de…*

Merhum Yazıcıoğlu, birilerine *“Türk milliyetçiliğini”* yerden yere vurmanın dayanılmaz hazzını yaşatan bu olaylarla ilgilerinin olmadığını, olamayacağını anlatmak için nasıl ter dökmüş, hatta normal şartlarda aynı caddede yürümeleri imkansız, tescilli bazı isimlere dert anlatmak için ne kadar çırpınmış ve BBP’nin adının lekelenmemesi için nasıl da bir nevi *“sıkıyönetim”* ilan etmek zorunda kalmıştı. Ama ne yaparsa yapsın, BBP artık *“sabıkalı”* damgasını yemiş, boynu büktürülmüştü!.. 

*2-* Yazıcıoğlu’nun vefatından sonra, ağırlıklı olarak 2. Cumhuriyetçiler ve FG’cilerin, şu satırları neyin nesiydi; *“Ne olacak bu BBP’nin hali?..Ya derin devletin, Ergenekoncuların eline geçerse?..Bahçeli, ülkü Ocakları’nı ne güzel zapt-u rapta aldı, BBP’de de böyle olmalı…”* Sözüm ona telaş, gerçekte bugünlerin hazırlığı mıydı acaba?..Malum kalemlerin, *“Derin devlet, Ergenekon”*dan kastı malum; TSK…Bu camiayı az-çok tanıyorum. Askerle hiç işleri olmaz!..*Eğer bir “Derin devlet” varsa, bence başka yerlerde arasınlar, -Yasin Hayal, Erhan Tuncel, haber elemanlığı- örneğindeki gibi!..* 

*3*- Yazıcıoğlu’nun vefatından sonra, BBP’nin eski, akil, ak saçlı isimlerinin, muhtemel istismarlara karşı *“Yazıcıoğlu’nun kemiklerinin sızlamaması için, partinin kapatılması”* arzusuna rağmen, AKP ve yandaş medyanın BBP kongresine verdikleri olağanüstü önemi, Cemaat’in yakın ilgi ve alakasını da not etmemiz gerekiyor. 

*4-* Kayseri Alperenleri’nin, DTP’lilere yönelik olduğu öne sürülen “*Bir gece ansızın gelebiliriz”* kartının abartılı bir şekilde ön plana çıkartılıp, tüm gözlerin yeniden bu camiaya çevrilmesinin sağlandığını da unutmayalım. 

şimdi bir de İdil Biret *“protestosu”*nun önü ve arkasında yaşananlara bakalım. 

*1-* Geçtiğimiz Mart ayında Ahmet Taşgetiren ve Mahmut üvür’ü kabul eden FG’nin,_“ABD’nin Neoconlar’ı varsa,Türkiye’nin de Neo Osmanlılar’ı olur...”_ sözleri, hangi milliyetçinin kanını kaynatmaz ki?..

*2-* Aynı görüşmede, FG’nin övdüğü gazeteler hangileriydi; _“Taraf, Bugün ve Vakit gibi bazı gazetelerde yüklenmeler oluyor. Bundan 10 sene önce bunlar yapılamazdı. Bazı söylenmezler söylenir oldu”_. Peki İdil Biret konserinin _“ihbarını”_ hangi gazete yaptı? Hüseyin üzmez’e sahip çıkan, sadece FG’nin takdir ettiği değil, üankaya Köşkü’ndeki Gül’ün de _“En sevdiğim gazetedir…Vakit Gazetesi okumadan güne başlamıyorum”_ dediği Vakit değil mi?

*3-* MalÃ»m protesto ne zamana denk geldi? Alperenler başta olmak üzere tüm milliyetçilerin uzun bir aradan sonra Doğu Türkistan’daki katliamlar için ayağa kalktığı, AKP iktidarını sıkıştırdığı bir zamanda…Ve ne oldu? İdil Biret’i protesto eden* “yaratıklar”,* D. Türkistan protestolarının önüne geçti. Dahası Alperenler yeniden *“ameliyat masasına”* yatırıldı…Bir kez daha milliyetçiliğin, *“Ne kadar ilkel ve çağdışı”* bir şey olduğu kafalara çakıldı!..

*4-* BBP yönetimi ve Alperenler, yeniden *“savunma”*ya geçmek zorunda kaldı. Yetmedi, *“terbiyeli milliyetçi nasıl olur*_”_u göstermeleri sağlandı. Yanlış anlaşılmasın, özür dilemek büyüklüktür, yaptıklarını eleştirmiyorum. Niyetim, *“döve döve terbiye”*nin, yarın öbür gün Kıbrıs, FG gazetelerinin *“ekümenikliğini”* ilan ettiği Patrikhane, Kerkük, Güneydoğu gibi çok ciddi meselelerimizde protestoya niyetlendiklerinde, bu *“sabıka kayıtlarıyla”* ne kadar düşünmek zorunda kalacaklarına, hatta kıpırdayamaz hale geleceklerine dikkat çekmek. Milleti en demokratik hakkından mahrum bırakmak için Cumhuriyet mitingleri üzerinde *“terör”* estiren ve bir ölçüde emellerine ulaşan aynı mahfiller değil miydi? 

*5-* Peki Alperenler’le, İdil Biret’in buluşması diplomasisini başlatan güç ve yürüten isimler dikkatinizi çekti mi?* Karar Zaman Gazetesi’nin gündem toplantısında alınmış, Alperenler’le teması, gazetenin Hafta Sonu Ekleri Editörü Abdullah Kılıç sağlamış, Hürriyet’ten Doğan Hızlan’a da sadece onları İdil Biret’le buluşturma görevi düşmüş.* 

*6-* FG Abant Platformu’nun Erbil’de düzenlediği *“Kürt Konferansı”*nın baş yöneticiliğini yapacak kadar bu *“yolları”* gidip, dönen, “*milliyetçiliğin kötülüklerini”* anlata anlata bitiremeyen Mümtaz’er Türköne’nin, *“provokasyondan, Alperenlerin kılı kırk yarıp düşünmesinden, Sultan Abdülhamid’den”* dem vurup, *“Alp’lik kolay iş, mesele Erenlik’te”* vecizesine ne demeli? *“Alp’liği falan bırakın, Eren olun”* diyor da, beyimizin sandığı gibi *“Alp”*lik de öyle kolay iş değil. Hele bu zamanda ve sayelerinde!..*”Eren”*liğe gelince; maksadı, bildiğimiz, sevdiğimiz, inandığımız *“Anadolu Erenliği”* mi, yoksa *“ABD erenleri”* mi? 

Ve son bir soru; Her konuda taziye veya mesaj yayınlayan FG’nin, merhum Yazıcıoğlu ve Alperenler başta tüm milliyetçilerin en büyük hassasiyeti olan Doğu Türkistan konusunda herhangi bir mesaj veya taziyesi oldu mu? 

Bolu Beyi, pardon Valisi’nin son açıklamalarını görmüş, duymuşsunuzdur. Abant toplantısında, *“Kürt sorunu, yeni Anayasa, askeri bürokrasi”* üzerine yaptığı konuşmalar kesmemiş olacak, bir siyasetçi gibi, *“Genelkurmay MSB’ye bağlansın. MGK ve TSK İç Hizmet Kanunu kaldırılsın. Askeri Yargıtay kapatılsın. Anayasa Mahkemesi üyelerini Meclis seçsin. Partiler kapatılmasın”* demiş. *Bir Vali, bir siyasetçi gibi konuşabiliyor, ama gece yarısı yasası için “Anayasa’ya aykırı” diyen Yargıtay Başkanı Hasan Gerçeker, Hükümet Sözcüsü Cemil üiçek’ten, “Bir yargı mensubunun, siyasetçi gibi konuşmaya hakkı yok” fırçası yiyor.* 

Diyeceğim şu, artık *“Benim Valim”* dönemi bile geçmiş, sanki *“O’nun Valisi”* dönemi başlamış gibi!..Bu şartlarda, *“Galiba sırada,* *yeni model ılımlı/light milliyetçiliğin takdimi ve yeni Türkiye’ye milliyetçilik lazımsa, onu da biz yaptırırız, netekim atağı var”* desem, çok mu yanılmış ve haksızlık etmiş olurum?!.. 

*...*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da Flaş Gelişme !* 
*1. ve 2. Davalar Birleştirilmiyor* 

 

*Ergenekon davasının 2.si Pazartesi günü başlıyor. Davanın iddianamesi mahkemede özet olarak okunacak.. 1. ve 2. dava birleştirilmiyor....* 

Ergenekon davasının 2.si Pazartesi günü başlıyor. Davanın iddianamesi mahkemede özet olarak okunacak. İki davanın birleştirilmesi şimdilik düşünülmüyor. 

Bütün sanıklar mahkemeye gelecek...

Mahkeyemeye gelemeyen sanıkların ifadeleri bulundukları yerde alınacak...

3. iddianame hazırlandığında davalara 15 gün ara verilecek....

Danıştay cinayeti sanıkları 3 Ağustos'ta hakim karşısına çıkacak....


*17.07.2009 / turktime.com*

----------


## bozok

*"Ergenekon'dan" çıkış...* 

*Altemur KILIü* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 18/07/2009* 



HSYK -Hakimler Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu- genelde Hakim ve Savcıların yerlerini değiştirir ve yeni tayinler yapacakken,* “Ergenekon”* Savcı ve Hakimlerinin yerlerinin değiştirilmesi, öne çıktı...* “Ergenekon süreci”* şayet, adilane hükümlerle sona erdirirse, bu süreçten beslenenler, nema alanlar, *“fesat sütünden”* kesilecekler,* “merkepten düşmüşe”* dönecekler! Fesat tayfasından Taraf, manşetinden *“Halk bunu, yani şimdiki savcıların değiştirilmesini, affetmez”* diye haykırıyor! Halkın kimi, neyi affedip, affetmeyeceğini zaman gösterecek ve ilerde bağımsız tarihçiler yazacaklar! 


*Gerekçe mi istersiniz!*
Artık ayyuka çıkan bu gerekçeleri Türk Halkı çoktan biliyor. Objektif bir kamuoyu araştırması yapılsın, Türk milleti -bu* “süreçten”* -fena halde rahatsızdır... üünkü herkes, kendi özel hayatlarına da dayanan bu süreçte; telefon ve ortam dinlemeleriyle *“teknik takibe”* takılmaktan korkuyor. Ve onurlu Atatürk Milliyetçilerinin ve PKK’ya karşı mücadele vermiş kahramanların, generallerin, kendi kişisel çıkarları için* “çeteler”* kurmuş olanlarla aynı kefeye konulmalarından, bundan sonraki dalga ve iddianamelerle, bu sürecin sonsuza kadar, yani canlar alarak devam etmesinden, son derecede rahatsızdır. Tutuklamalar ve aramalardaki hoyratlıklar, polisin veya savcıların, kanunlara göre gizli olması gereken belge ve haberleri, medyaya sızdırtmaları, iddianamelerde olağan telefon sohbetlerinin, Tuncay Güney adlı birinin ne oldukları belli olmayan* “gizli tanıkların”* ücret veya vaat mukabili* “ifşaatlarının”* delil olarak gösterilmesi, *“halkın”* gözlerinden kaçmadı.


*HSYK bağımsız mı?*
Ve bu kritik kavşakta, Savcı ve Hakimlerin değiştirilip, değiştirilmemesi kararını verecek HSYK gerçekten bağımsız mı? Adalet Bakanının başkanlığındaki Kurul, netice itibarıyla Başbakana bağlı... Bu davanın savcısı olmakla ve* “bu temiz eller operasyonunu”* başlatmakla övünen, *“sonuna kadar gideceğiz”* diyen, Başbakan Erdoğan bu konuda tarafsız mı? En azından, şimdi, müşkül durumda.

Kurul değiştirme kararı verirse bir türlü, karar vermezse, Savcıları ve Hakimleri ipka derse başka türlü. O zaman, son tahlilde, kamuoyunun değerlendirmesinden ve asıl tarihin hükmünden kurtulamayacaktır! 

O *“savcılara”* gelince, işler bu tartışma raddesine geldiğinde, vicdanlarını bir tarafa bırakıyorum, bundan sonra rahat olacaklar mı? Kamuoyu kendileri hakkında ne hüküm verecek? 

*“Dere geçilirken at değiştirilmez”* diyorlar... Ben ekleyeyim bu süreçte *“atı alan üsküdar’ı geçti”.* Amma bu safhada HSYK radikal bir karar veremezse, ortada ne at kalacak, ne de* “üsküdar”.* Türk tarihinde, hiç bir dava, Türk milletinin var oluşunu, kaderini, bu kadar etkilememiştir ve hiç bir dava da Türkiye’yi, iç ve dış düşmanlara karşı, bu kadar mecalsiz bırakmamıştır!


*Uyarı*
Bana* “Aman bunları yazma, sonra dalga seni de götürür”* diyorlar... Beni sorgulayacak savcılara şimdiden söyleyeyim; Türkiye Gazeteciler Cemiyetinden ve* “Eski Muharipler Cemiyetinden”* başka hiç bir örgüte üye olmadım. Terörün çıkmaz yol olduğunu, her fırsatta söyledim. Fakat itiraf edeyim bu* “kabustan”* nasıl kurtuluruz diye düşündüm ve şimdi, çoğu içerdeki, Atatürkçü dostlarımla dertleştim! Eğer bu suçsa! Ve eğer, evimde arama yapacaklarsa, boşuna zahmet etmesinler; arşivlerimde kitap çalışmalarım, gazete kupürleri ve bol miktarda* “Atatürk”* bulurlar! 

...

----------


## bozok

*AKP derin devletinden son servis!* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 18/07/2009* 




AKP medyasının iki önde gideni.

Biri Star diğeri Yenişafak gazetesi.

Dün son dönemde sık şahit olunduğu üzere ortak bir manşete imza atıyorlar.

Haber ve fotoğraf aynı yani fotokopi. Star gazetesi sadece resmi tersinden basmış. İlginç ayrıntı Star haberin başına özel diye de bir logo koymuş ama belli ki servis edenler Star’ı yeterli görmemiş ve Yenişafak’a da göndermişler.

İki manşet haberde birisi *“HSYK Provası Kent Otel’de”* başlığını kullanırken,diğeri *“Kent Otel’de 13.Toplantı”*yı uygun görmüş.

Kent Otel toplantısı işin hikayesi zira abartısız yüzlerce defa yazıldı.

Düzmece haberin can alıcı noktası fotoğrafı.

Fotoğrafta HSYK üyesi Ali Suat Ertosun ile Ergenekon sanığı Engin Aydın yan yana görünüyor ve bu şekilde bir şeyler anlatılmak isteniyor.

İlginç olan aynı karede bir avukatla beraber Danıştay Başkanvekili Sinan Yorukoğlu’nun da bulunmasıdır.

Star ve Yenişafak gazeteleri akıllarınca bu fotoğrafla Ergenekon ile HSYK arasında ilişki olduğunu kanıtlamak istiyor.

Emin olun gülmek ve ağlamak arasındayım!

Eğer bu yaklaşım doğru ise birileri de Tayyip Erdoğan için de pekala Ergenekoncu diyebilir.

Niçin mi?

Ergenekon sanıkları şener Eruygur ve Hurşit Tolon ile aynı fotoğraf karesine defalarca girdiği için!

Nasıl olur demeyin fotoğraf ölçü ise ve manşetlik habere malzeme olabiliyorsa Tayyip Bey de pekala bir diploma töreni veya benzer toplantıda böylesi karelerin içinde olmuştur.

Sadece o da değil?

MGK’nın yakın geçmişteki bütün üyeleri de suçlanabilir zira malum şener Eruygur ile aynı salonda defalarca beraber olmuşlardır.

Görüyorsunuz hadiseye nereden bakarsanız tam bir trajedidir!

Suçun şahsiliği ilkesi bir yana Engin Aydın için karar verilmiş değildir. Hal bu iken manşetlerden infazlar yapılıyor.

Evet bu yapılan sadece asimetrik bir psikolojik harekat değil yüzde yüz operasyondur.

Operasyonu yapan da emin olabilirsiniz Star ve Yenişafak gazeteleri değil, AKP’nin derin devletidir!

üyle çünkü aynı fotoğrafın aynı anda iki ayrı yere servis edilmesi ve manşete oturtulması tesadüf olamaz!

Zamanlamaya bakar mısınız?

HSYK Ergenekon istismarcılarının istediği doğrultuda hareket etmeyince anında taaruz ve operasyon!

Akıllarınca bu haber ve fotoğrafla HSYK üyelerini sindirmek ve etki altına almak istiyorlar.

Bu olayda bir kez daha görülmüştür ki AKP derin devletinin elinde herkesle ilgili bir çalışma var.

İhtiyaç olduğunda o çalışma hemen raftan indirilip şantaj ve tehdit aracı yapılıyor.

Değilse söyler misiniz nedir bu yapılanlar?


...

----------


## bozok

*HüKİMLER VE SAVCILAR YüKSEK KURULUNDA NELER OLUYOR?*
**
 

Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu, Hakim ve savcıların görev yerlerinin değiştirilmesi için nihai kararını veremedi.

üzellikle hükümete yakın basın organlarında kurulun kararını etkilemeye dönük haber çıkmıyor.

Odatv, mikrofonlarını Hukukçu, avukat Turgut Kazan’a uzattı.
Bu konuyla ilgili Turgut Kazan’ın açıklamaları: 

"şu an Türkiye’de Hakimler Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu (HSYK) ile ilgili çok önemli bir hukuk tahribatı oluyor.* Küçük bir azgın grubun yarattığı baskı nedeniyle de insanlar bunu söyleyemiyor.* HSYK ilk kez yaz kararnamesi çıkarmıyor ki. ünce 1961 anayasasından başlayarak, daha sonra 1982 anayasasıyla başlayarak her yıl bir yaz kararnamesi çıkar ve genellikle de temmuz ayında çıkar. Ama bu yıl HSYK üzerinde azgın bir grup baskı yapmayı görev saydı. Bu kesinlikle hukuk devletinin ve bağımsız yargının tahribi girişimidir. Olaya böyle bakmak gerekir. Türkiye’deki bütün hakimler hakimdir, bütün savcılar savcıdır. Onlar özellikle yaz kararnamesiyle, kimisi isteğe bağlı, kimisi süreyle ilgili, yani sistemin kendi çalışması gereği tayin edilir. 

Ben* “A”* tayin edilsin,* “B”* tayin edilsin demiyorum. Ama hiç kimsenin *“birileri bizimdir, o asla tayin edilemez”* demesi mümkün değildir. Bu durum hukuka uygun değildir. Türkiye böyle azgın bir grubun hukuk dışı baskısıyla karşı karşıyadır. O grup öyle bir baskı kurdu ki Güngör Mengi bile *“Aman yapmayın”* diye bir yazı yazma gereği duydu. Ben *“onu yapmayın bunu yapın” demiyorum, ama “HSYK bilir ne yapacağını”* diyorum. Yargı bağımsızlığını sağlamanın başka bir modeli yoktur. Bundan birkaç yıl önce hatırlarsınız, Cemil üiçek bu kurulu kilitlemişti. O zamanlar insanlar Cemil üiçek’in bu kurulu kilitlemesinin vahim bir girişim olduğunu düşünüyordu ve ona tepki koydu. şimdi de bir kilitleme ve bir baskı söz konusudur. Cemil üiçek’in kilitlediği günden daha tehlikeli bir durumla karşı karşıyayız. "


*Odatv.com*

17 Temmuz 2009

----------


## bozok

*USüLSüZ DİNLEYEN POLİSE KİM CEZA VERECEK?*
** 
 

Anayasa Mahkemesi, İstanbul Başsavcılığı’nın Ergenekon davasıyla ilişkilendirmeye çalıştığı Başkanvekili Osman Paksüt hakkında *“soruşturma açılmasına gerek bulunmadığına”* oy çokluğuyla (9’a 1) karar verdi.

Yüksek Mahkeme İstanbul Başsavcılığı’nın sunduğu delillerin 5271 sayılı Ceza Muhakemesi Kanununun (CMK) “İletişimin Tespiti, Dinlenmesi ve Kayda Alınması” başlıklı 135. maddesi ile *“Tesadüfen Elde Edilen Deliller”* başlıklı 138. maddesindeki niteliklere uygun olmadığına hükmetti. 

üzetle…

Yüksek Mahkeme, *“Dinlemeler usulsüzdür”* dedi.

Ve hukuk birinci sınıf öğrencilerinin bildiği bir kuralı hatırlattı:

*“Usulsüz yapılan dinlemede delil oluşturmaz.”*

***

Ama gelin biraz detaya bakalım…

CMK’nın 135’inci maddesinin ilk fıkrası ise şöyle: 

“Bir suç dolayısıyla yapılan soruşturma ve kovuşturmada, suç işlendiğine ilişkin *kuvvetli şüphe* sebeplerinin varlığı ve başka suretle delil elde edilmesi imkanının bulunmaması durumunda, hakim veya gecikmesinde sakınca bulunan hallerde *Cumhuriyet savcısının kararıyla* şüpheli veya sanığın telekomünikasyon yoluyla iletişimi tespit edilebilir, dinlenebilir, kayda alınabilir ve sinyal bilgileri değerlendirilebilir. Cumhuriyet savcısı kararını derhal hakimin onayına sunar ve hakim, kararını en geç yirmi dört saat içinde verir. Sürenin dolması veya hakim tarafından aksine karar verilmesi halinde tedbir Cumhuriyet savcısı tarafından derhal kaldırılır.”

Ergenekon Savcılarının yukarıda anlatılan usullere ne kadar sadık kaldıklarını anlamak için Paksüt dosyasının tamamına temayüz etmek lazım.

Ama Yüksek Mahkeme’den çıkan karar polis ve savcının Paksüt’ün suç işlediğine ilişkin kuvvetli şüphesi ve bu yüzden dinleme yapıldığı görüşünün doğru olmadığını gösteriyor. 

****

135’inci madde de önemli bir fıkra daha var: 

*“Bu madde hükümlerine göre alınan karar ve yapılan işlemler, tedbir süresince gizli tutulur.”*

Oysa…

Paksüt’ün dinlenmesine ilişkin karar ve işlemler gizli tutulmadı. üünkü dinleme kararının sonucu olan iletişim tutanakları özellikle yandaş medyada* “eksik – fazla”* ama çarşaf çarşaf yayınlandı.

****

Gelelim CMK’nın 138’inci maddesine…

Bu maddenin ilgili ikinci fıkrası aynen şöyle: 

“Telekomünikasyon yoluyla *yapılan iletişimin denetlenmesi sırasında*, yapılmakta olan soruşturma veya kovuşturmayla ilgisi olmayan ve ancak, 135 inci Maddenin altıncı fıkrasında sayılan suçlardan birinin *(terör, uyuşturucu ticareti vd.) işlendiği şüphesini uyandırabilecek bir delil elde edilirse*; bu delil muhafaza altına alınır ve durum Cumhuriyet Savcılığına derhal bildirilir.”

Kanun maddesi, dinleme kayıtları denetlenirken, tesadüf eseri bir başka suça ve suçluya rastlarsan, *“elde edilen delil derhal Savcılığa bildirilir”* diyor. 

Oysa Paksüt siyah camlı arabalar tarafından takip edildiğini iddia etmiş ve bu iddiasını plaka numaraları ve görgü tanıkları vasıtayla delillendirmişti. 

Yani Paksüt dosyasının hazırlanmasında *“iletişimin denetlenmesi diye bir aşamanın gerçekleşmediği”* anlaşılıyor. Kısacası doğrudan usulsüz dinleme olduğu görülüyor.

üünkü Yüksek Mahkeme Paksüt’ü temize çıkardı. 

****

Peki ya bundan sonrası…

CMK 135 ve 138’inci maddeleri savcılara ve polise ciddi sorumluluklar yüklüyor. 

Savcı ve/ veya polisin, gizlilik kuralına uymadığı anlaşılıyor. 

Savcı ve/veya polisin Paksüt’le ilgili delillere tesadüfen ulaşmadığı anlaşılıyor. 

Tabi biz mahkeme değiliz. Polisi denetleyen Mülkiye Teftiş Kurulu ya da Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişi de değiliz. 

Ama özellikle* “Cumhuriyet Savcısı”* unvanının zedelenmesinden ya da en azından bu unvana ilişkin şüphelerin oluşmasından dolayı rahatsızız. 


*Odatv.com*
17 Temmuz 2009

----------


## bozok

*O FOTOğRAFIN SIRRI NE*
**
 

Dün Yeni şafak ve Star, bugün Zaman ve Taraf Gazeteleri’nde yayınlanan bir fotoğraf var. Fotoğrafta Ergenekon davası nedeniyle önce tutuklanan ardından tahliye edilen *Engin Aydın ile HSYK üyesi Ali Suat Ertosun aynı karede* görülüyor. Fotoğraftan yola çıkarak yandaş medya gazeteleri henüz yargılanan Engin Aydın’ı önce suçlu ilan etti. 

Ardından onunla aynı fotoğrafta görülen HSYK üyesi Ali Suat Ertosun’u Ergenekon ürgütü üyesi olmakla suçladı.

Yandaş medyayı bu ölçüde basit gazetecilik ilkelerini sınırlamaya zorlayan durum ise HSYK’nın savcı ve hakimlerin görev yerlerinin değiştirilmesine ilişkin alabileceği karar. Adı geçen gazeteler HSYK üyesi Ali Suat Ertosun’un Ergenekon ve KCK Davaları’na bakan hakim ve savcılara ilişkin yer değişikliği istemi nedeniyle, bu fotoğrafı kaynak göstererek suçluyor. Fotoğraftan yola çıkarak Engin ile aynı karede görülen Ertosun’un bu davaya ilişkin önerisinin dikkate alınmamasını istiyor.

Odatv’nin fotoğrafta dikkatini çeken fotoğrafın uzaktan ve fotoğraftaki kişilerden habersiz olarak çekilmiş olması. Fotoğrafta Aydın ve Ertosun yanlarında bulunan Tezcan üakır ve Sinan Yörükoğlu ile birlikte sohbet halinde görülüyor. Fotoğrafı çeken kişi ise uzak bir mesafeden durumu fotoğraflıyor. Fotoğrafın flu oluşu da bunu doğruluyor.

Odatv olarak konuyu Engin Aydın’ın avukatına sorduk. Bu fotoğrafın sırrı ne? Nerede çekildi? Bu fotoğrafa konu olan toplantılar nasıl toplantılardı? Avukat Turan Karataş sorularımızı yanıtladı.


İşte Engin Aydın’ın avukatı Turan Karataş’ın açıklamaları:

*Kent Otel Toplantıları denilen dostlar toplantısıdır*
Bir kısım medyada çıkan haberleri gördüm. Bu medyanın bu fotoğrafa dayanarak *“Kent Otel Toplantıları”* olarak isimlendirdiği toplantıya ilişkin söyledikleri yalan. Kent Otel’de yapılan toplantının düzenli katılımcıları, belirli gündemi yok. Bu toplanma şöyle gerçekleşiyor. Kent Otel’in yemek salonunda 20-30 kişilik bir yemek masası kuruluyor. Bu masada birbiri ile samimi dostlar zaman zaman yemek yiyerek sohbet ediyor. Yemek salonunda o sırada bir sürü masada yemek yiyen başka insanlarda var. Yani bu toplantı gizli bir şekilde değil umuma açık alanda yapılıyor. Olay bundan ibaret. Kısacası bir dostlar toplantısı olan bu toplantı bir kısım medya tarafından sanki bir örgüt toplantısı gibi sunuluyor. 

İkinci olarak ise bu toplantının öyle ifade edildiği gibi sabit katılımcıları yok. Kimi zaman biri geliyor ya da diğeri gelmiyor. Bir arkadaş buluşmasında olduğu gibi. Sabit bir düzeni, sekreteryası filan yok.

*Ne Haberal ne Aygün katılmadı*
Söylene yalanlardan biri de katılımcılara dair. Ne Mehmet Haberal ne de Sinan Aygün bir kez bile bu toplantılara katılmadılar. şener Eruygur ise bir ya da iki kez katıldı. Açıkçası sanki bir örgüt var izlenimi verilerek, HSYK üyesinin de bulunmasını örnek göstererek HSYK yıpratılıyor.

Daha önce bu toplantılara ilişkin isim listeleri yayınladılar. Toplantıda insanların tekrar görüşmek için not aldığı iletişim listesini *“örgüt listesi”* olarak sundular. Biz bunun doğru olmadığını mahkemeye de anlattık ve Engin Aydın bu sayede tahliye oldu. şimdi ise yargılanıyor ancak bir kısım medya sanki yargılaması bitmiş gibi suçlu ilan ediyor.

Fotoğraf ise uzaktan ve habersizce çekildi. Ancak kim çekti, neden çekildi bilmiyorum? Ancak arkadaş toplantıları artık takip edilerek böyle fişleniyor. Bunun doğru olmadığını o fotoğrafı çekenler de biliyor.


*Aydın ile Ertosun nereden tanışıyor?*
Engin Aydın Erdal İnönü’nün başbakanlığı döneminde Başbakan Danışmanlığı görevinde bulundu. Bu görevi farklı başbakanlar döneminde sürdü. Bülent Ecevit’in başbakanlığı döneminde Adalet Bakanı Hikmet Sami Türk’ün etkin bir danışmanı idi. Yani Engin Aydın Adalet Bakanlığı danışmanıydı. Suat Bey ise o dönem Ceza ve Tevkif Evleri Genel Müdürü idi. Ertosun ve Aydın yakın çalışma arkadaşıydı. Ne hale geldik… 

Düşmanlıkta bile vicdan ve ahlak vardır. Ancak görülüyor ki bu haberleri yapanlarda bunlar yok.


*Odatv.com*






*18 Temmuz 2009*

----------


## bozok

*JİTEM vardı ve eylem yaptı*

*19.07.2009 / hurriyet.com.tr*



*Diyarbakır’da 1984-1992 yılları arasında görev yapan emniyetin ünlü istihbaratçı ismi, Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı, JİTEM’in varlığını doğrulayarak önemli açıklamalarda bulundu.*


Diyarbakır’da görülen JİTEM davası kapsamında geçen ay Emniyet Müdürü olarak görev yaptığı Edirne’de 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne talimatla ifade veren Avcı, JİTEM’in ünlü isimleri ve eylemlerini anlattı. 

*Ersever’e engel oldum*

İfadesinde, 1984 sonu ile 1992 Mart ayı arasında Diyarbakır İstihbarat şube Müdürü olarak görev yaptığını belirten Avcı, JİTEM’in kurucularından Cem Ersever’in kendisine yaptığı ziyareti şöyle anlattı: 

Birkaç kişi ile yanıma gelen Cem Ersever HADEP binasında açlık grevi yapıldığını ve bina önündeki polisleri çekmemi istedi. Polislere bir şey olmasını istemediklerini belirten Ersever’e bir saat yönteminin ve yaptığının yanlış olduğunu anlattım. Ersever, boğazına kadar bu işe battığını, eğer yardım etmeyeceksem karışmamamı, bu saatten sonra geri duracak halinin olmadığını söyledi. HADEP binasına bir şey yapılmasına engel oldum.

*JİTEM levhası vardı*

Diyarbakır’da örgüt kurucusu ve üyeleri olan Arif Doğan (Ergenekon davası sanığı), Cem Ersever, Arif üzer ve kod isimleriyle tanıştırıldığını öğrendiğim bazı kişilerle karşılaştığını anlatan Avcı, Diyarbakır Asayiş Kolordu ve Alay Komutanlıklarında tahsis edilen yerlerde JİTEM levhalarının da bulunduğunu, hatta bu kişilerin asayiş değerlendirmelerine JİTEM Komutanlığı görevlileri sıfatıyla katıldıklarını söyledi. 

*üstleri biliyordu*

Avcı, Veli Küçük’ün Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’nda karargÃ¡hta olduğunu ve JİTEM’in ona bağlı bölge ve Diyarbakır’da teşkilatlandığını duyduğunu da ifadesinde anlattı.

JİTEM adına yasadışı olarak öldürme ve adam kaçırma gibi faaliyetlerin, bu işleri yapan kişilerin üstlerinin bilgisi dahilinde olmadan işlenmesinin söz konusu olamayacağını belirten Avcı ifadesinde şöyle dedi: *"Ancak somut bilgim yok. Ersever ve ekibinin yapmış olabileceği tahmin ettiğim baro başkanının arabasına bomba konulması, Yeni ülke Gazetesi’nin yakılması, Aydınlık ya da benzer bir derginin basılarak bir kişinin öldürülmesi ve HEP İl Başkanı Vedat Aydın’ın kaçırılıp öldürülmesi olayıdır."* 

*Aydın’ın kaçırılması olayı*

Hanefi Avcı, ifadesinde Vedat Aydın kaçırılması olayını şöyle anlattı: 

*"HEP İl Başkanı Aydın’ın öldürülmesi olayını araştıran Hüseyin Kocadağ, o gün yol kontrolü yapan trafik ekibinin ’trafik kazası oldu’ anonsuyla buradan çekildiğini söyledi. Böylece Vedat Aydın’ı kaçıranların yoldan rahatça geçişi sağlanmış. Bu kaza ihbarının daha sonra Jandarma Asayiş Kolordu KarargÃ¡hı’ndan yapıldığı ortaya çıkmış."* 

...

----------


## bozok

*'Ergenekon'a paralel bir örgüt daha var'* 

*19.07.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Açıklamalarıyla, Türkiye'yi sarsan Ergenekon davasına yön veren Tuncay Güney yine konuştu*


*Sabah Gazetesi'nden Mahmut üvür'ün köşe yazısı..*

Tuncay Güney, Ergenekon, AK Parti ve Gülen'i bitirme planı, Albay Dursun üiçek, Demokrat Parti ve Cindoruk, MİT'in tavrı ve Alman istihbaratı hakkında önemli açıklamalar yaptı.

*'Ergenekon'a paralel bir örgüt var'*

Kanada'nın Toronto kentinde Tuncay Güney'le iki saate yakın konuştuk. Sık sık TV'lere çıkıp konuşması güvensizlik oluştursa da herkes yeni gelişmeler hakkında ne düşündüğünü merak ediyor. Ayrıca Güney'in Türkiye ile ilişkisi de hayli sıcak. Ben de son dönemin önemli olaylarını Güney'e sordum. üzellikle Almanya'nın Türkiye ve bölge üzerindeki etkisiyle ilgili söyledikleri hayli çarpıcıydı.

*"AK Parti ve Gülen'i bitirme planı":* Bu büyük bir klasörden devşirme yapılmış, özet çıkartılmış bir kopya rapordu. Normalde zaten İslami kesim üzerine pek çok operasyon, askeri istihbaratça hazırlanmıştı. Tabii raporlar da dahil. AK Parti meselesi sonradan devreye girdi. Daha önce Tayyip Bey'le ilgili belediye başkanlığı döneminde de raporlar, planlar vardı.

Albay Dursun üiçek: Savcılık bu konuda patinaj yaptı. Bu AK Parti ve Gülen'i bitirme belgeleri için fotokopi diyorlar. Benim elimden geçen birçok belge de fotokopi. Dikkat ederseniz Ergenekon savcısının elindeki hiçbir kağıtta Ergenekon'un soğuk mührü bulunmuyor. O zaman fotokopi ile dava açılıyor da şimdi neden açılmasın? Eğer Albay üiçek'i bırakıyorsanız, General Veli Küçük'ü de bırakmanız gerekiyor.

*Kürt meselesi çözülebilir mi?:* Türkiye'nin önünden PKK'yı da kaldırırsanız içerde birtakım kurumların ne önemi kalacak? AB ve ABD diyor ki, *"Ordu kışlasına geri dönsün."* Ama içteki dinamikler bunu istemiyor. Türkiye için bir demokratikleşme planı uygulanmalı. Ama o paketler içine demokrasi sıkıştırılmamalı. Mesela ben diyorum ki, Kürt sorunu Abdullah ücalan'la biter. Bugün ücalan kadar uluslararası ve Türkiye'de dönen dolapları bilen bir adam yoktur. Ama o da konuşmuyor. Bence ücalan yargıya güvenmiyor.

*MİT'in tavrı:* MİT tam sivil bir örgüt değil. Ama pek çok şeyi biliyor. üzellikle şenkal Atasagun birçok olayı iyi bilir. Mehmet Eymür de...

*Ergenekon'a paralel bir örgüt daha var:* Emniyet'te söylediğim kasetlerde bir yanlışlık yok. Doğruları söyledim ama neden kabul etmedim. İşkence vardı. Bana diyorlar ki, *"Adil Serdar Saçan'a dava aç."* Ona niye dava açayım ki... Sadettin Tantan bakanlık döneminde,* "ülkede Tapınak şövalyeleri örgütü var"* dedikten sonra ben alındım. Ergenekon'u kastediyordu. Eğer dava açacaksam Tantan'a açarım. Ben, en son beni alırlar diyordum, en salak benim. ünce beni aldılar. Saçan Ergenekon'un içinde değil, Ergenekon'a paralel bir grubun içinde. Bu bir savaş. 

Ergenekoncular ve Ergenekon'a paralel bir örgüt daha var. Bu iki örgütün kavgası yaşanıyor ülkede.

*Demokrat Parti ve Cindoruk:* Cem Ersever İzmit İl Jandarma Alay Komutanlığı'na gelmiş, Veli Küçük'le görüşmüştü. Oradan da Cindoruk'la Ankara'ya görüşmeye gitti. Cindoruk Türkiye'nin derin devletinin avukatıdır. Cindoruk her şeyi bilir. İlginçtir o görüşmenin ertesi günü Cem Ersever öldürüldü.

*Alman istihbaratı:* Türkiye'de Alman İstihbaratı güçlüdür. Almanlar dünyada en iyi bilgi bankasıdır. ABD'nin reklamı var ama Almanlar daha güçlü. Apoletli işadamlarında da güçlüler. Eğer Ergenekon sayfaları daha çok açılırsa altından Almanya çıkar. Bugün ikide bir Deniz Feneri diye bir dosya çıkarıyorlar. Ben hükümetin yerinde olsam ya da savcılığın yerinde, Almanya, Ergenekon ilişkisini ve Kürt-Alman ilişkisi dosyasını açarım. Beyrut'tan Lübnan'dan Abdullah ücalan'la kavgalı olan Selim üürükkaya'yı sözde Kızılhaç kaçırmıştır Avrupa'ya. Hayır, Veli Küçük yardımcı olmuştur. üürükkaya'yı Almanlar yurtdışına çıkarmıştır. Yoksa ücalan, Selim'i de öldürtebilirdi.

*Ergenekon etnik bir gruptur:* Almanya'nın halen Ortadoğu'da ekonomik bir savaşı vardır ve bu savaşı etnik grupları yönlendirerek yapıyor. Ergenekon etnik bir gruptur Türkiye içinde. Sadece Kürtler etnik grup değildir. Bütün etnik gruplara bakın, Cemalettin Kaplan gibi tüm gruplarda, sol gruplar da dahil, hepsinde Almanlar vardır. Türkiye üzerinde değil, İran üzerinde de aynı şekilde etkililer. İran istihbaratını Almanlar eğitmiştir.

...

----------


## bozok

*'Cin şişeden çıktı'* 



*İkinci “Ergenekon” davasının açılması yurt dışındaki dikkatleri yine soruşturmaya çevirmesine neden oldu*

*20.07.2009 / ANKA / VATAN* 


Financial Times gazetesi, *“Cin şişeden çıktı”* dediği, *"Ergenekon"* soruşturmasına ilişkin ikinci davayı değerlendirken *“Sürekli genişleyen Ergenekon şebekesine ilişkin soruşturma, hem tüm ulusun izlediği bir pembe dizi, hem de Türkiye’nin değişen siyasi kültürün çok ciddi bir testi haline geldi”* diye yazdı.

Financial Times gazetesi, Türkiye muhabiri Delphine Strauss imzası ile yayımladığı *“Türkiye’deki Dava, Komplo Kültürünü Gözlerin ününe Serdi”* başlıklı geniş haber analizinde İstanbul’da bir mahkemenin, aşırı milliyetçi bir şebeke ile ilgili çok büyük bir soruşturmanın ikinci aşamasına ilişkin duruşmalarının başladığını duyurdu.

İstanbul’daki bir gecekonduda silahların ortaya çıkarılmasından iki yıl sonra *“Sürekli genişleyen Ergenekon şebekesine ilişkin soruşturma, hem tüm ulusun izlediği bir pembe dizi, hem de Türkiye’nin değişen siyasi kültürün çok ciddi bir testi haline geldi”* diye yazdı.


*-“İKİNCİ İDDİANAME DAHA DA AüIKüA SİYASİ”-*

Gazete, ikinci davanın içeriği ve sanıklara ilişkin bilgi de verdiği haberinde *“ikinci iddianame, daha da açıkça siyasidir”* dedi ve emekli orgeneraller Hurşit Tolon ve şener Eruygur'un bir terörist örgüt beyinleri olmakla ve hükümete karşı silahlı ayaklanmayı kışkırtmakla suçlanırken Abdüllah Gül’ün 2007 yılında cumhurbaşkanı olarak getirilmesine laik muhalefet patlamasını da soruşturduğuna dikkat çekti.


*-"DERİN DEVLET İLE Eş ANLAMLI"-*

Savcıların, Hrant Dink’in öldürülmesi gibi saldırıları ve* “görünürde hükümet karşıtı gösterileri düzenleme planlarını demokrasiyi altüst etme komplosunun parçaları gibi”* değerlendirdiği kaydedilen haberde *“Ergenekon"* etiketinin, askeri darbe ve esrarengiz cinayetler kültürü olan *"derin devlet"* ile *“eş anlamlı”* hale geldiği yorumunu da yaptı.


*-“DAVANIN YüRüTüLME TARZI PROBLEM”-*

Liberal aydınların ve birçok sırada Türkün, davanın bu tür faaliyetlere son vereceğini umduğunu da kaydeden gazete, *“Ancak bir sorun var. Davanın yürütülme üslubu, meşruluğuna ilişkin soru işaretlerine yol açtı Bu da, eski tarz laikler ile dini muhafazakarlar arasında daha çok gerginlik yarattı.”*

Bu çerçevede, *“Saygılı akademisyenler ve gazetecilere yönelik şafaktaki operasyonlar, 60 yaşlarındaki zanlıların yargılama öncesi uzunca hapiste tutulması ve kanıt olarak telefon dinlemelerine dayanması, laik siyasetçilerin, davayı AKP muhaliftlerine karşı bir cadı avı gibi kınamasına yardımcı oldu”* görüşünü de dile getirdi.


*-“DAVANIN DESTEKüİLERİNİN HAYAL KIRIKLIğI”-*

İngiliz gazetesi, *“Davanın destekçileri bile son dönemdeki siyasete odaklanmasından hayal kırıklığını duyuyor”* dedikten sonra Diyarbakırdaki avukat Tahir Elçi’nin*,“ Türkiye’de son 20-30 yılda meydana gelen ciddi cinayetler değil, sadece AKP’ye karşı suçlar veya darbe planlayanlarını soruşturdukları izlenimlerimiz var”* yolundaki eleştirileri de yansıttı.

Ancak *“potansiyel”* olarak bu konuları ele alan bir üçüncü iddianamenin bu hafta beklendiğini de belirten Financial Times, böyle geniş bir soruşturmanın pratik zorluklar arttığını da vurguladı.


*-“AKP’YE KARşI MüCADELEYE"-*

Bu arada, haberde *“askerler ve destekçilerinin AKP’ye karşı mücadele etmeye”* başladığına ilişkin işaretlerin bulunduğu öne sürülürken yıllık hakim ve savcı atamalarında yaşanan soruna dikkat çekerek bu konudaki gecikmenin *“Ergenekon ekibinin başka görevlerine atanabileceği”* söylentilerine yol açtığını, yerlerine atanabilecek savcıların da, o kadar detaya hakim olmasının *“adeta imkansız”* olacağı da savunuldu.

FT, *“AKP-ordu ilişkilerdinin yeniden tesis edilkmesine yardımcı olduğunu”* belirttiği Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un geçen ay askerlere karşı *“organize bir iftira kampanya”*nın yürütüldüğünü söylediğine dikkat çektikten sonra TBMM tarafından gece yarısı onaylanan askeri yargı düzenlemesinin de Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne götürüldüğüne işaret etti. Gazete, haberi son verirken de şunları yazdı:

*“Ancak, Sayın Elçi’nin dediği gibi ‘Cin şişeden çıktı’. Ergenekon soruşturması, sürüp gitse de ilgili olduğu darbe ve kompo kültürünün sona ermekte olduğu umuluyor.”* 

...

----------


## bozok

*'Profesyonel suçluyum'* 

*20.07.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Ergenekon davasına Gürbüz üapan'la mahkeme başkanı arasındaki diyalog damgasını vurdu.* 

İkinci* "Ergenekon"* davasının öğleden önceki bölümünde, tutuklu ve tutuksuz toplam 48 sanığın kimlik tespiti yapıldı.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları
Yerleşkesi'nde görülen davanın ilk duruşmasında kimlik tespiti yapılan tutuksuz sanık Tanju Güvendiren, emekli albay olduğunu belirterek, aylık gelirinin de 14 bin TL olduğunu söyledi.

Tutuklu sanıklardan Tuncay üzkan da kimlik tespiti sırasında Mahkeme
Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün'ün ikametgah adresini sorması üzerine, ikametgahının Silivri Cezaevi olduğunu ifade etti.

üniversite mezunu olduğunu belirten üzkan, Yeni Parti Genel Başkanı
olduğunu ve gazetecilik yaptığını bildirdi.

Bu sırada duruşma salonunun izleyici bölümünde oturan bazı kişiler,
üzkan'ı alkışladı. Başkan şengün de, *"Burası duruşma salonu, hepinizi dışarı* *attırırım"* diyerek uyarıda bulundu. üzkan da *"10 aydır göremedikleri bir insan* *için müsamaha gösterin efendim"* dedi. Başkan şengün ise duruşma salonunda alkışa izin vermeyeceğini söyledi. Tuncay üzkan, soru üzerine kitaplarıyla birlikte aylık gelirinin 4 bin TL olduğunu belirtti.

Tutuklu sanıklardan Adil Serdar Saçan da Polis Akademisi mezunu olduğunu ve Hukuk Fakültesi'ni bitirdiğini ifade etti.

Başkan şengün'ün aylık gelirini sorduğu Saçan, *"Buraya gelmeden önce*
*avukattım. Fiilen avukatlık yapmıyorum. Polislikten atıldım. Mesleğe geri döndüm,* *ama başlamadan tutuklandım. Gelirim yok, emekli değilim"* dedi.


*-"ERGENEKON EMEKLİSİYİM"-*

Tutuklu sanıklardan Gürbüz üapan da Başkan şengün'ün mesleğini sorması
üzerine şöyle konuştu:

*"Doktorum. Ben suç işlerim. Türkiye'de ne kadar suç varsa ben işlerim.*

*Daha önce Dev-Yol sanığı olarak yargılandım. Ergenekon çıkar, oraya sanık yaparlar. Mafya diye yargılandım. Profesyonel suçluyum. 10 yıldır* *mahkemelerdeyim. Bütün gelirimi avukatlarımla beraber paylaşıyoruz. Benzin istasyonum ve kiradaki mülklerimle beraber aylık 20 bin TL gelirim var."*

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün'ün sosyal güvencesini sorması
üzerine üapan, önce* "Ergenekon emeklisiyim"*, daha sonra da* "Pardon"* diyerek *"devlet emeklisi"* olduğunu söyledi. Yaşlı ve hasta olduğunu belirten üapan, devlet ne zaman çağırırsa geldiğini ama tutuklandığını ifade etti.

Tutuksuz sanıklardan Mesut üzcan da kalp cerrahı olduğunu belirterek,
aylık gelirinin 20 bin TL olduğunu bildirdi.

Yine 21 yıllık gazeteci olduğunu belirten tutuksuz sanık Adnan Bulut ise
dava nedeniyle işsiz kaldığını belirtti.

Tutuksuz sanıklardan Mahir Akkar da Başkan şengün'ün mesleğini sorması
üzerine *"Savcılar bana iddianamede bazı meslekler tayin etmişler. Onları mı* *söyleyeyim?"* dedi. Mağdur olduğunu ifade eden Akkar, alt komşusuyla yaptığı konuşmaların iddianamede yer aldığını, basın kökenli olduğunu, ancak dava nedeniyle çalışamadığını, babasını kaybetmesinin ardından *"Ergenekon"*da sanık olarak yer aldığını dile getirdi.

Tutuksuz sanıklardan Fatma Sibel Yüksek de nüfusa kayıtlı olduğu yeri
elindeki not kağıdından okuyarak, evlendiğini söyledi.

Tutuklu sanıklardan Osman Gürbüz de çay bahçesi işlettiğini, kira
geliriyle birlikte aylık kazancının 3 bin TL olduğunu belirtti.

Yine tutuksuz sanıklardan Ertaç Giray da avukatlık yaptığını ve aylık
gelirinin 5 bin 500 TL olduğunu kaydederken, tutuklu sanıklardan Durmuş Ali üzoğlu ise kirada oturduğunu ifade etti.

üzoğlu, *"Bir yıldır rehin olarak tutuluyorum. Kiraya zam gelmiştir.*
*Yazarım, yayınevim var. Aylık gelirim 2 bin TL"* dedi.

Tutuklu sanıklardan Kemal Aydın da Kızılay Genel Merkezi'nden başmüfettiş olarak emekli olduğunu, tutuklu sanık Neriman Aydın ise bu dava nedeniyle bankacılık mesleğinden emekliye ayrıldığını dile getirdi.

Tutuklu sanık Mehmet Ali üelebi, muvazzaf subay, tutuksuz sanık ünder Koç muvazzaf subay, tutuksuz sanık Noyan üalıkuşu TSK'da görevli asker olduğunu belirtti.

Tutuksuz sanık Hasan Hüseyin Uçar da muvazzaf subay olduğunu ve Siirt'e
tayininin çıktığını söyledi.

Tutuksuz sanık Yaşar Tozkoparan da Kara Harp Okulu öğrencisi olduğunu
ifade ederken, öğrenci olduğunu belirten tutuksuz sanık Doğukan Yorulmaz ise aylık gelirinin de Kredi ve Yurtlar Kurumu'ndan aldığı 180 TL olduğunu bildirdi.

Tutuksuz sanık Ercüment Ovalı da Karadeniz Teknik üniversitesi'nde
öğretim üyesi olduğunu ve aylık gelirinin 18 bin TL olduğunu anlattı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Fettul-CIA medyasının kahpeliği !..*


 

*internetajans Fettul-CIA'nın tabanca gibi ve Türkçe yayın yapan gazete ve TV'lerini mercek altına aldı!..*

*Fettul-CIA* medyası sözde Ergenekon Terör ürgütü üesi sıatıyla gözaltına alınan ve tutuklananların iddia edilen o suçları işlediğine dair düzmece, iftira ve isimsiz ihbar mektubu (!) haricinde tek bir somut belgeyi sunamıyor. Bu nedenledir ki savcılar, cumhuriyet tarihinde görülmemiş bir biçimde gözaltına aldıkları toplumda tanınan, birbirinden saygın insanlara *"Yeni yasa çıktı. Ben senden bu yasa gereği şüpheleniyorum. Belgem yok, ama şüphem var. Sen suçlu olmadığını bana ispat et"* diyorlar. 

Kirli tezgahın medya kolu da artık iddialar fos çıktıkça, kahpelik derecesinde Ergenekon'dan gözaltına alınanlara saldırmaya ve alçakça karalamay başladı. Basın yasasındaki cezaların azlığından faydalanan Fettul-CIA medyası bugünlerde açıkça* şu taktiği* uygulamaya başladı... 

Savcılar tarafından bilerek gözünün üstünde kaşın var, falanca kişiye selam verdin. Ya da falaca kişiye kandil mesajı attın diyerek aynı camiadan ya da birbirini yakınen tanıyan, Akademisyen, Hukukçu, politikacı ya da gazetecileri gözaltına alıyor. 

Ardından bu medya hepsini mahkemenin kararına karşı gelip "*Ergenekon Terör ürgütü"* tanımlamasını kullanıp, yargılanıp yargılanmadığına bakmadan gözaltına alınanların tamamını örgüt üyesi ve terörist ilan ediyor. 

Daha sonra siyasette, askerlikte ve özellikle hukuk alanında Fettul-CIA'nın istediğini yapmayanlara, halkı uyandıran ve Türkiye'nin bölünmemesi ve bir ABD sömürgesi haline gelmemesi için mücadele etmeye cesareti olanlara anında savaş açıyor. ünce belaltı vuruşlarla gayri ahlaki ilişkiler içinde oldukları yönünde yalan ve düzmece haber üretiyorlar. Eğer yetmezse ve pes demezse, zaten aynı camiada birbirini tanıyan ya da 20-30 yıllık dostları bir yemekte ya da toplantıda fotoğraflayıp *" Bakın yakaladık, Ergenekoncu ile ilişikisi var. "* diyorlar*.* Oysa, Ergenekoncu ya da terörist diye suçladıkları ve damgaladıkları insanlar, malum savcılar tarafından eften püften gerekçelerle sadece medyada yer alması amacıyla gözaltına alınmış saygın kişiler. Bunu herkes biliyor. Ama kanlı tiyatro devam ediyor. 

Ceza kanununda bu tür karalamalara pek ceza verilmediği için, allah ne verdiyse he birlikte yüklenip iftira atıyorlar. *Bu kadar yalan haber yapan bir gazete ne AB'de ne de ABD'de yaşayabilir.* Haberi yapanlar ve gazete tazminatların ve cezaların altından kalkamaz. Kısa bir süre önce YARSAV'a ve başkanına alçakça saldıran bu medya, şimd bilerek ve hedef gözeterek, adeta bir tabanca gibi HSYK'ya ateş ediyorlar. 

Hukuksuzluk abideleri haline gelen Ergenekon savcılarını görevden almak isteyen HSYK üyelerinin sözde Ergenekoncularla temas halinde olduğunu ve dolayısıyla üyelerin de Ergenekoncu oluğunu iddia edecek kadar ileri gittiler. Dünyada bundan daha büyük garabet ve alçaklık yoktur. Bu gazete ve televizyonların başta sahipleri olmak üzere, bu tetikçiliği yapan çalışanlarının, yazarlarının kimlerle ilişkili oldukları (hepsi biliniyor) ve nerelerde kimler tarafından yetiştirildikleri yazılılıp gösterilmediği sürece (Deşifre oldukları gün korkudan kaçarlar. tarihte de hep kaçtılar. Sonra geri geldiler) meydanı boş bulan ve AKP'ye boşalttıran Fettul-CIA daha pek çok masum ve dürüst insanın hayatını yakacaktır. 

Bu cenah Türk Ceza Kanunu'ndaki cezalardan korkmamaktadır. Onların tek bir korkusu vardır o da Kuvai Milliye'nin intikam ruhudur, zaman aşımı olmayan İstiklal Mahkemeleri'dir. Bu nedenle, TSK'ya ve Kuvai Milliye ruhun u savunanlara her türlü kirli oyunu ve iftirayı korkusuzca oynayıp, masum ve vatansever insanları geceyarısı yasaları ile tutuklatıp, cezaevlerinde öldümeye ve sindirmeye çalışıyorlar. Hastalık nedeniye tahliye olanları da utanmadan ve gayri insanı duygularla, GATAKULLİ yapmakla suçluyorlar. 
Bu oyunları millet yemiyor. Sadece susuyor!... 

Bakalım bölücü Sevr dayatmacılarının Türkçe yayın yapan ve işbirlçi satılmışların yönetiminde, buram buram ihanet kokan bu gazetecilik(!) anlayışı daha ne kadar sürecek ?... 

üocu katillerine *" Sayın"* diyenler ihanetin başını çekenlerdir!... 



*internetajans-üZEL* 

20.07.2009

----------


## bozok

*TUNCAY GüNEY DOğRU SüYLüYOR!!!*


 

*Can güvenliğim olmamasına rağmen yazmaya devam edeceğim…*

Sabah gazetesi yazarı Mahmut üVüR’ün 19 Temmuz 2009 Pazar günü, haham Tuncay GüNEY ile iki saat görüşmesi sonucu “*Ergenekon'a paralel bir örgüt var*” başlığı ile bir makalesi yayınlandı. 

üVüR’ün yazısında GüNEY, *“Bu AKP ve Gülen'i bitirme belgeleri için fotokopi diyorlar. Benim elimden geçen birçok belge de fotokopi. Dikkat ederseniz Ergenekon savcısının elindeki hiçbir kağıtta Ergenekon'un soğuk mührü bulunmuyor. O zaman fotokopi ile dava açılıyor da şimdi neden açılmasın? Eğer Albay üiçek'i bırakıyorsanız, General Veli Küçük'ü de bırakmanız gerekiyor”* diyordu!.. 

Evet, GüNEY doğru söylüyor!... Bende aynı konuda 26 Haziran 2009 günü *“Oyunun Adı Kontra-Ergenekon”* isimli kitabımdan alıntı yaparak *“LüTFEN ANLAMAK İüİN 100 DEFA OKUYUN!!!”* başlığını kullanarak dikkat çekmiştim. 

Yazımda da Ergenekon denilen soruşturma kapsamında İNSANLARIN tutuklanma gerekçesinin, 1999 yılında SAPKIN-DüNMELERCE yazılan Ergenekon adı verilen o zırva belgeler olduğunu, Emniyet, Savcılık ve nöbetçi hakim karşısına çıkan herkese de FOTOKOPİ olan o belgelerin sorulduğunu özellikle belirtmiştim. ... 

O çok gizli yazılan sözde belgelerin, 30 Nisan 2001 yılında Fehmi KORU tarafından Taha KIVANü adı ile *“Hayaller gerçek galiba”* başlığı ile yazıldığını ve KORU’nun, *“Raporu yazanın adı sonunda yer alıyor”* dediğini ama kimsenin, o ismi ona sormadığını yazmıştım. 

- *Fehmi KORU'*ya o belgeleri kim verdi? 
Sorusuna yanıtım ise - *Faruk MERCAN*’dı… 

Ve aradan yalnızca 23 gün geçti, itiraf Tuncay GüNEY’den geldi. Bendeki *“belge de fotokopi”* dedi. 

Ey millet, sizinle ve zekanızla dalga geçiyorlar…

üzel mahkemlerde, uydurma fotokopi belgeleri ile ülkeyi esir aldılar!..

Ergenkon yalanı, 1999 yılında nasıl ve hangi taktikle başladıysa, o şekilde devam ediyor. 

10 yıldır anlamadınız!.. 

Suçum, Cumhuriyeti insanlık onuru olarak görmem ve taraf olmamdı.

Onun için de ödenmesi gereken bedelleri ailem ile birlikte bir de can vererek ödedik. Can güvenliğim olmamasına rağmen de hepsini tek tek yazıyorum, yazmayada devam edeceğim!.. 

Daha ne yapıyım…20 Temmuz 2009 

*Muammer KARABULUT* 

(Tahliye olan Ergenekon sanığı) 




*20.07.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Duruşma Arası Sohbet*



*Hurşit Tolon, duruşmaya verilen arada salon dışına çıkarak etrafındakilerle bir süre sohbet etti.*

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında hazırlanan ikinci iddianamede yer alan Emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon, duruşmaya verilen arada salon dışına çıkarak etrafındakilerle bir süre sohbet etti. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde bugün başlanan duruşmaya verilen arada Hurşit Tolon, salonun dışına çıktı. Tolon, üzerindeki ceketini çıkartarak yanındaki bir kişiye verdi. Birçok kişi ile selamlaşan Tolon, uzun uzun sohbet etti. Tolon, daha sonra tekrar duruşma salonuna girdi. 



*20.07.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*'Bunlar Bel Altı Vuruşlarıdır'*


 

*Yandaş medyanın hedefi haline gelen HSYK üyesi konuştu...*

HSYK üyesi *Ali Suat Ertosun*, günlerdir bazı gazetelerde yayımlanan ve Ergenekon soruşturmasıyla bağlantı kurulan fotoğraf için,* "O fotoğraftan asla rahatsızlık duymam. Tanıdığım bu insanlarla oturup yemek yemenin ne sakıncası var. Demek ki birilerinin nasırına basmışım”* dedi 

Ergenekon soruşturması ve davası ile ilgili bazı savcı ve hakimlerin görev yerlerinin değiştirilmesini istediği iddiasıyla hedef haline getirilen Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu (HSYK) üyesi Ali Suat Ertosun, *"Ortamı germemek için eleştirilere cevap vermiyorum"* dedi.Ertosun, günlerdir yayımlanan ve Kent Oteli önünde çekildiği belirtilen fotoğrafı için de *"Bundan asla rahatsız olmadığını"* söyledi. 

Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin'in başkanlığında bugün yapılacak HSYK toplantısında, 1.500 hakim ve savcı ile ilgili kararname taslağına son şekli verilmesi, toplantının da gelinen nokta yüzünden gergin geçmesi bekleniyor. 

Daha önce Devlet üstün Hizmet Madalyasıyla ödüllendirilen, Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül tarafından da HSYK üyeliğine atanan Ali Suat Ertosun, Hürriyet Gazetesi'nden Saygı üztürk'e yaptığı açıklamada şunları söyledi: 

*üneride bulunulması yasa gereği* 

HSYK Başkanı ya da üyeleri, kurulda bazı değişiklik önerilerinde bulunabilir. Bu öneriler kabul ya da reddedilir. Bunlar dün de böyleydi, bugün de böyle. Bazı önerilere karşı da çıkılabilir, kabul de edilebilir.. Bugün Adalet Bakanının başkanlığında yapılacak toplantı da bakanın da önerileri olabilir. Bunlar son derece doğaldır, yadırganacak bir şey değildir. 

*O fotoğraf beni rahatsız etmez* 

Günlerdir bazı gazete ve televizyonlarda gizlice çekilen bir fotoğrafla gündeme getiriliyorum. O fotoğrafın çekildiğinden haberim yok. Ayrıca o fotoğrafta beni rahatsız eden de bir şey yok. 

üünkü, O fotoğrafta bulunanlardan Engin Aydın'la , Hikmet Sami Türk'ün Adalet Bakanlığı döneminde aynı bakanlıkta 2,5 yıl çalıştık. Kendisi Adalet Bakanının müşaviriydi. Daha önce Kültür Bakanlığı'nda, TBMM'de görev yapmış bir isim. Sinan Yanıkoğlu Danıştay İdari Dava Daireleri Kurulu Başkanı.. Yani, Danıştay Başkanı olmadığı zaman Danıştay Başkanlığı'na vekaleten eden, Danıştay'ın ikinci ismi. Tezcan üakır, daha önce hakimlik görevinde bulunmuş, şimdi avukatlık yapan bir arkadaşım. Benim bu arkadaşlarımla oturup yemek yemenin ne sakıncası olabilir? üok açıkça söylüyorum, o fotoğraftaki kişilerle birlikte olmak beni hiçbir zaman rahatsız etmez. Bugün bir gazeteci arkadaşımla, gazeteci kimliğini bir yana bırakıp oturup yemek yiyemeyecek miyim? O arkadaşlarımla da birlikte olamayacak mıyım? Bu fotoğrafı bugünler için mi saklamışlar? 

*Bana bel altı vuruşları yapılıyor* 

Bugün bir gazetede, Adli Tıp Uzmanı ın benim isteğimle ölüm orucu yapanlara ilişkin raporlar düzenlediği, şimdi ise aynı uzmanın kanser hastası bir mahkuma rapor vermediği yazılıyor. İşte bu yayınlarda özel kasıt arıyorum. Bunlar bel altı vuruşlarıdır. Birilerinin nasırına basmışım meğer. 

*Varsa bir şeyim çıksın* 

Tabii ki bu yayınlardan sonra ben de yasal haklarımı kullanacağım. Bazı arkadaşlar, yayınlara ihtiyati tedbir konulması önerisinde bulundular. Ben bu tür yasaklamalara karşıyım. Ben özgürlüklerden yana bir insanım. Varsa bir şeyim ortaya çıksın. Ama ben olmadığına inanıyorum. Benimle ilgili haberlerle ilgili açıklamalar yapabilirim. Ancak, sert demeçlerle ortamı germek istemiyorum. Sessizliğim de bu yüzdendir. 


*20.07.2009 / İnterneetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da Reddi Hakim Talebi*


 

*Sanık avukatlarından bazıları üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşiloğlu hakkında reddi hakim talebinde bulundu.*

*"Ergenekon"* soruşturması kapsamında hazırlanan ikinci iddianameye ilişkin devam eden duruşmada bazı sanık avukatları tarafsızlığını yitirdiğini öne sürdükleri mahkemeyi reddettiklerini bildirdi. Sanık avukatlarından bazıları ise üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşiloğlu hakkında reddi hakim talebinde bulundu. 

Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi içerisinde oluşturulan salonda devam eden duruşmanın öğleden sonraki oturumunda mahkeme heyeti sanık ve avukatların taleplerini dinledi. 

Talepler sırasında söz alan tutuklu sanıklardan avukat Emcet Olcaytu, iddianamenin içindeki klasörlerde 76 bin sayfa bulunduğunu ve CD ortamındaki bu sayfaları okumak için haftada 3 saat bilgisayar başında kalmalarına izin verildiğini hatırlattı. 

Bugüne kadar dosyaları okumak için toplam 12 saat bilgisayar başında kaldığını anlatan Olcaytu,* "Bu kadar sürede tüm sayfaları okumak mümkün değil. Yaptığım hesaplamalara göre bu sürede bu dosyaları okumak için saniyede 2 sayfa okuyabilmemiz gerekiyor. Bu da mümkün değildir"* dedi. 

Sanıkların ardından avukatlar taleplerini dile getirdi. Söz alan bazı sanık avukatları mahkemenin tarafsızlığını yitirdiğini öne sürerek, mahkemeyi reddettiklerini bildirdi. 

Sanık avukatları iddianamenin kabulünün İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesi'ne ve adil yargılamaya uygun olmadığı için mahkemeyi reddettiklerini açıkladı. Bazı sanık avukatları da üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşiloğlu'na yönelik reddi hakim talebinde bulundular. 

Duruşma salonundaki izleyiciler talepler sırasında söz alan sanıkları alkışlayınca Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, *"Sizi son kez uyarıyorum, salondan atarım"* şeklinde uyardı. 

Bunun üzerine Tuncay üzkan ve Gürbüz üapan, oturdukları yerden şengün ile kısa süreli tartıştı. 



*20.07.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Mahkemede 'Telekulak' Tartışması*


 

Mahkeme Başkanı'ndan sanığa: "Ben de dinleniyor olabilirim"

Silivri'de bugün başlayan Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında 2. Davanın ilk duruşmasında ilginç bir diyalog gelişti. 

Ergenekon soruşturmasının 2. İddianameye ilişkin ilk davada sanıklardan Durmuş Ali üzoğlu ayağa kalkıp şöyle bir talepte bulundu. 

üzoğlu: *"Mahkeme heyetinin telefonlarının dinlenip dinlenmediği açıklansın"* dedi. 

Mahkeme Başkanı şengün: *"Tam olarak ne istediğnizi söyleyin"* cevabını verince 

üzoğlu: *" Ben sadece telefon dinlemelerinden dolayı burada bulunuyorum. Sizin telefonlarınızın dinlenip dinlenmediği açıklansın'* diye tekrarladı. 

şengün iki elini açarak* 'Ben de dinleniyor olabilirim"* diye cevap verdi. 



*20.07.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Journal'dan Ergenekon Yorumu*



*'Ergenekon' soruşturmasına ilişkin ikinci davanın başlamasına dikkat çeken yabancı gazetelere Wall Street Journal da katıldı.*

*“**Türkiye'deki dava, bir siyasi ayrışmayı gözler önüne serdi”* diyen WSJ, soruşturmanın ülkeyi böldüğünü, derin çatlakları ortaya koyduğunu öne sürerken *“Komutanlar da, ordu liderliğinin, Türkiye'nin değişen siyasi sistemdeki rolü konusunda bölündü. Bazı subaylar, daha çok otoriter ve Batı karşıtı hale gelirken bazıları da ılımlı bir yaklaşımdan yana”* iddiasında da bulundu. 

ABD'deki borsa ve finansal çevrelerin gazetesi Wall Street Journal, *“Türkiye'deki dava, bir siyasi ayrışmayı gözler önüne serdi”* başlıklı haber analizinde* “Ergenekon”* soruşturmasının *“Türkiye'nin laik demokrasinin geleceğinin nasıl güvencenin altına alınacağı konusunda derin çatlakları ortaya koydu”* yorumunu yaptı. 

*“Asrın Davası”* olarak adlandırıldığı belirtilen soruşturmanın, ülkenin, *“davayı siyasete askeri müdahalelerin sonu anlamına geldiğini düşünenler ile suçlamaların, Türkiye'nin laik bekçilerine zarar vermeye kararlı, kökleri İslam'da olan bir hükümet tarafından uydurulduğuna inananlar”* arasında bölündüğü öne süren gazete, buna karşın ülkede *“Müslüman muhafazakarlardan laik Türklere kadar birçok kişinin”* soruşturmaya destek verdiği de belirtildi. 

WSJ, savcıların bazı genellari, hükümeti devirmeyi amaçlayan bir komplonun başında bulunmakla suçladıklarını kaydederken, Türkiye'de askerlerin 1960 yılından bu yana dört hükümeti devirdiklerini de yazdı. Ancak son 10 yılda gerçekleştirilen siyasi reformların ordunun siyasi gücünü azalttığını belirten gazete, şöyle devam etti: 

*“Komutanlar da, ordu liderliğinin, Türkiye'nin değişen siyasi sistemindeki rolü konusunda bölündü. Bazı subaylar, daha otoriter ve Batı karşıtı hale gelirken bazıları da ılımlı bir yaklaşımdan yanadır.”* 

ABD'li gazete, ordunun *“Ergenekon”* ile bağlantıyı reddettiğine dikkat çektiği haberinde HSYK'da yaşanan soruna değindikten sonra* “Türk devlet kurumları arasındaki gerginlikler artarken Ergenekon davasını, Türkiye'de sivil bir demokrasiye doğru çok önemli bir adım olarak gören Türkler bile, esasen siyasi bir kararı mahkemelerin ellerine bırakarak yapılacak iyilik kadar zarar vermesinden korkuyor”* diye yazdı.



*20.07.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*TUNCAY GüNEY MüTHİş BİR şEY SüYLEDİ*
** 
 

Eskiler, büyük olayların evliyaların bir araya gelmesiyle çözüm bulacağına inanırmış. 

Ergenekon davası da böyle. Sabah gazetesinin yazarı Mahmut üvür, Kanada Toronto’da Tuncay Güney'le iki saate yakın konuşmuş. 

Konuştuklarını da yazmış. Bakın Tuncay Güney ne demiş: 

*"Albay Dursun üiçek: Savcılık bu konuda patinaj yaptı. Bu AK Parti ve Gülen'i bitirme belgeleri için fotokopi diyorlar. Benim elimden geçen birçok belge de fotokopi. Dikkat ederseniz Ergenekon savcısının elindeki hiçbir kağıtta Ergenekon'un soğuk mührü bulunmuyor. O zaman fotokopi ile dava açılıyor da şimdi neden açılmasın? Eğer Albay üiçek'i bırakıyorsanız, General Veli Küçük'ü de bırakmanız gerekiyor.”*

şimdi Tuncay Güney mantığıyla resme farklı bir açıdan bakalım.

Tuncay Güney’in belgeleri fotokopi. Doğal olarak Ergenekon Savcısı’nın elindeki belgeler de fotokopi. Albay üiçek’in hazırladığı iddia edilen darbe planı da fotokopi ve üiçek, belge sahte ve fotokopi olduğu için yargılanamıyor. Buna göre…

Tuncay Güney’in elindeki belgeler yargılamada kanıt olarak kullanılamaz. 

Bu durumda Savcı’nın kanıtları da boşa çıkar. Dava düşer. Baksanıza, var olduğu hatta terör örgütü olduğu iddia edilen Ergenekon örgütünün soğuk mührüne bile dikkat çekiliyor. Sahi (illegal) hangi terör örgütü mühür kullanır?

Buna neden ihtiyaç duyar?

Sorunun cevabını bulan bize göndersin.



*Odatv.com*

19 Temmuz 2009

***

*Yorumlar:* 

*hiper mario*
*20/07/2009 12:44*
*Bakın arkadaşlar, belki ergenekon mührü yok ama ıslak imza atma makinesi var. şaka değil, elin amerikalısı yapmış ) http://www.realsig.com/thesevenfifty.htm*

----------


## bozok

*Ferda Paksüt: İşin Gerçeği Ortaya üıkacak*


*İkinci "Ergenekon" Davasının Tutuksuz Sanıklarından Ferda Paksüt, "Bu İşin Gerçeğinin Adil Yargılama Sonunda Ortaya üıkacağına İnanıyorum. Bağımsız Türk Adaletine Güvenimizi Asla Kaybetmemeliyiz. ün Yargılı Olmamalıyız. Spekülasyonlar Yaratmamalıyız. Türkiye Bir Hukuk Devletidir ve üyle Kalacaktır" Dedi.*

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nde oluşturulan salonda bugün başlayan ilk duruşmada verilen arada, basın mensuplarının sorularını yanıtlayan Paksüt, duruşmaya Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkanvekili olan eşi Osman Paksüt ve çocuğu ile gelmesinin *"Bir şeye mi işaret yoksa dayanışma mı?"* olduğu sorusuna, *"Hayır. üocuğum hukuk son sınıf öğrencisi. Onun da bunu izlemesini istedim"* karşılığını verdi. 

Paksüt, *"15 yıllık hapis cezasıyla yargılanmasını nasıl değerlendirdiği"* yönündeki soru üzerine *"Bilemiyorum. Bu sayın hakimlerimizin elinde olan bir konu. Daha fazla yorum yapmayacağım"* derken, duruşma salonunda çok rahat oluşunu, *"Bu, eğitimci kimliğimden ve diplomat eşi olmamdan kaynaklanıyor. Sosyal bir insanım"* diye değerlendirdi. 

Anayasa Mahkemesi heyetinin, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının gönderdiği dosya üzerine Osman Paksüt hakkında oy çokluğuyla verdiği *"soruşturma açılmasına gerek bulunmadığı"* kararıyla ilgili değerlendirmesi istenen Ferda Paksüt, *"Anayasa Mahkemesinin kararlarını eleştirmek beni aşar. Onun için bu konuda yorum yapmayacağım"* dedi. 

Ferda Paksüt, *"Sanık olmaktan korkmuyor musunuz?"* yönündeki soruyu* "Hayır"* diyen cevaplandırırken,* "Rahat mısınız?"* sorusuna karşılık, *"Rahatım, çünkü ben Türk adaletine güveniyorum"* diye konuştu. 



*20.07.2009 / haberler.com*

----------


## bozok

*3. İddianame Gizlenecek*


Resmi büyütmek için tıklayın

*"Ergenekon"* Soruşturması Kapsamında Hazırlanan üçüncü İddianame Mahkemece Kabul Edilinceye Kadar Gizli Kalacak.

*"Ergenekon"* soruşturması kapsamında hazırlanan üçüncü iddianame mahkemece kabul edinceye kadar, soruşturmanın içeriğiyle ilgili bu aşamada ayrıntılı bilgi verilmesine imkan bulunmadığı ve gizlilik kuralının devam ettiği bildirildi. 

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca yapılan yazılı açıklamada, 37'si tutuklu 52 şüpheli hakkında hazırlanan ve 1454 sayfadan oluştuğu belirtilen üçüncü iddianameyle ilgili teknik bilgilere yer verildi.

Açıklamada, yasalara göre soruşturmanın içeriğinin açıklanamayacağına da vurgu yapılarak, şöyle devam edildi: 

*"Yasalara göre, soruşturmanın içeriği açıklanamaz ve yayınlanamaz. Bir olayla ilgili olarak başlatılan soruşturma veya kovuşturma kesin hükümle sonuçlanıncaya kadar savcı, hakim, mahkeme, bilirkişi veya tanıkları etkilemek amacıyla alenen sözlü veya yazılı beyanda bulunulamaz.* 

*Yargının her türlü etkiden uzak ve kendi mecrası içinde görevini yerine getirebilmesi için bütün kişi ve kurumların, basın ve yayın organların yasaların çizdiği çerçeve içinde kalarak konuya hassasiyetle yaklaşmaları gerekmektedir.* 

*Yasalar gereğince iddianame mahkemece kabul edinceye kadar, soruşturma içeriğiyle ilgili bu aşamada ayrıntılı bilgi verilmesine imkan bulunmamakta ve gizlilik kuralı devam etmektedir."* 


*20.07.2009 / haberler.com*

----------


## bozok

*'Aygün ve Levent Temiz Tutuklansın'*


Resmi büyütmek için tıklayın

*Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, Ankara Ticaret Odası Başkanı Sinan Aygün ve Levent Temiz'in Tutuklanmasını Talep Etti.*

Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, Ankara Ticaret Odası (ATO) Başkanı Sinan Aygün ve Levent Temiz'in tutuklanmasını talep etti. Pekgüzel ayrıca sağlık gerekçesiyle tahliye edilen şener Eruygur ve Hurşit Tolon'un Adli Tıp Kurumu'na sevkini talep etti. 

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında hazırlanan ikinci iddianame ile ilgili dava, Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Kampüsü'nde hazırlanan duruşma salonunda devam ediyor. Duruşmanın öğleden sonraki bölümünde sanık avukatlarının taleplerinin ardından Mahkeme Heyeti, savcıların taleplerini aldı. 

Söz alan Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, ATO Başkanı Sinan Aygün ve Levent Temiz'in tutuklanmasını talep etti. Pekgüzel ayrıca, daha önce sağlık sorunları gerekçe gösterilerek tahliye edilen Eski Jandarma Genel Komutanı ve emekli Orgeneral şener Eruygur ve Hurşit Tolon'un da Adli Tıp Kurumu'na sevkini talep etti. 

Mahkeme Heyeti talaplerin değerlendirilmesi için duruşmaya ara verdi. 

Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamındaki iki davanın birleştirilmesini talep etti. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen Ergenekon soruşturmasının ikinci davası devam ediyor. Sanık ve avukatlarının taleplerinin ardından söz alan Savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, sanık avukatlarının isteklerinin aksine iki davanın birleştirilmesini talep etti. 

Mahkeme heyeti, taleplerin değerlendirilmesi için duruşmaya ara verdi. 

(CİHAN) 


*20.07.2009 / haberler.com*

----------


## bozok

*2. 'Ergenekon' Davası Ertelendi*

*İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, üçüncü ''Ergenekon'' iddianamesinin incelenecek olması nedeniyle ikinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının duruşmasını 6 Ağustos Perşembe gününe erteledi.* 

Duruşmada, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, verilen aranın ardından alınan kararları açıkladı. 

Başkan şengün, bir kısım sanıklar ve müdafilerinin, mahkemenin bir üyesini ve mahkeme heyetinin tamamını reddettiklerinin anlaşıldığını belirterek, bu hususlar açıklığa kavuşuncaya kadar, bu oturumda gerek sanıklar ve müdafileri gerekse iddia makamı tarafından ileri sürülen beyan ve talepler hakkında ret konuları sonuçlandıktan sonra karar verileceğini açıkladı. 

Mahkeme, tutuklu sanıklar ile kimlik tespiti yapılamayan sanıkların mutlaka duruşmada hazır edilmeleri için yazı yazılmasını, iddianame tebliğ edilemeyen sanıklara da iddianamenin tebliğ edilmesini hükme bağladı. 

Bir kısım sanıklar ve müdafilerinin tahliye taleplerinin, ret konusuna ilişkin ara karar yerine getirildikten sonra oturum arasında değerlendirilmesine karar veren mahkeme, ret konusuna ilişkin ara karar gereklerinin yerine getirilmesi süreci ile bugün mahkemelerine intikal eden ve 2009/94 iddianame değerlendirme numarası alan İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının 17 Temmuz 2009 tarihli düzenlemiş olduğu 2009/1498 soruşturma, 2009/565 nolu iddianamenin değerlendirme süreci dikkate alınarak, duruşmayı* 6 Ağustos Perşembe günü saat 09.30'*a bıraktı. 


*20.07.2009 / haberler.com*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'un bir numarası yoksa o mu?* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*sonkib[email protected]*

*Yazı Tarihi: 21/07/2009* 



AKP medyasının hedef tahtasında bugünlerde Ali Suat Ertosun var...
Kimdir mi Ali Suat Bey?

Hakimler Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu üyesidir.

AKP kesimi Ertosun’u kuralları uygulamak istediği, yani sırası gelene tayin istediği için saldırıyor.

Ali Suat Ertosun günlerce manşete oturtularak hedef yapılıyor.
Neymiş efendim bu adam Ergenekoncu imiş.

Delil mi dediniz?

Ergenekon sanığı bir isimle fotoğrafı varmış!

Derken Yeni Asya gazetesi hiçbirimizin yapmadığı bir şeyi yaptı ve hepimize hakikaten gazetecilik dersi verdi.

Evet önceki günkü Yeni Asya gazetesinden bir haber:

AKP iktidarı 2004 yılında ilk kez bir yargıca *“Devlet üstün Hizmet Madalyası”*nı verdi.

Peki kim miydi bu yargıç?

AKP medyasının bugünlerde Ergenekoncu diye saldırdığı Ali Suat Ertosun!
Bitmedi...

Dönemin Adalet Bakanı Cemil üiçek ve ilk dönemin TBMM Başkanı Bülent Arınç o törende Ali Suat Ertosun’a methiyeler düzmüşler.

şimdi soralım...

Yoksa Cemil üiçek ile Bülent Arınç da gizli Ergenekoncu mu?

Sakın bilgileri yoktu demeyin.

Devletin Adalet Bakanı ve koskoca TBMM Başkanının nasıl bilgisi olmaz!

Efendim o zaman Ergenekon örgütü ortaya çıkarılmıştı diyebilirler.

İşte böyle diyecek olanlara bir dehşet belge daha!

Ali Suat Ertosun’u HSYK üyeliğine kim atadı biliyor musunuz?

Abdullah Gül...

şaşırmayın evet, Sayın Ertosun’u bu kurula üye yapan, haşmetlu (!) cumhurbaşkanımız sayın Gül’dür.

Ne zaman mı?

Bir sene önce...

Bunun ne mi önemi var?

Ergenekon soruşturması başlayalı 2 sene oldu da ondan!

Buradan çıkan sonuç şudur!

Konumu gereği devletin çok özel sırlarını bilen cumhurbaşkanı, demek ki Ali Suat Ertosun gibi Ergenekoncu olduğu AKP matbuatınca yazılan ismi, bile bile HSYK’ya atamış.

Bakın bu haber Nur cemaatinin yayın organında yayınlandı yani kasıt ve yalan söz konusu olamaz. 

Bütün bunlardan sonra ortaya çıkan tablo şudur:

Yoksa yoksa böyle bir Ergenekoncuyu HSYK gibi bir kuruma atayan Abdullah Gül de gizli Ergenekoncu ve herkesin aradığı bir numara mıdır?

Hayır saçmalamıyorum; AKP medyasının yaptığı yayın böyle bir tablo çıkarıyor!

Evet, Sayın Gül’ün Ergenekon bağlantısı ne kadar saçma ise Sayın Ertosun’un durumu da aynıdır...

Bu olayın bize gösterdiği şudur:

*AKP ve hedeflerine karşı isen yandın ki yandın...* Sadece bu Ertosun örneği bile Ergenekon’un muhalifleri sindirmek için nasıl kullanıldığını gözler önüne sermedi mi?


...

----------


## bozok

*Adaletin katli*


*Güngör Mengi* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*21.07.2009*



Eski istihbaratçı Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı’nın anlattığı sırlarla yaşamaya razı olamayız.

Onuru olan hiçbir toplum razı olamaz.

JİTEM davasına bakan mahkeme için verdiği ifadede Avcı, Diyarbakır’daki ilk önemli faili meçhul cinayetin HEP İl Başkanı Vedat Aydın’ın katli olduğunu söylüyor.

Yol kontrolü yapan bir trafik ekibinin JİTEM kaynaklı bir sahte ihbar ile başka yere yönlendirildiğini, Vedat Aydın’ın cesedini taşıyan aracın da sorunsuz şekilde geçip gittiğini anlatıyor.

1991’daki o başlangıcın hangi uğursuz evrelerden geçerek bölücü iddiayı bugünkü aşamalara getirdiğini görüyoruz.

Hanefi Avcı yukarıdaki olayı ve pek çok benzerini 1997 yılında TBMM Susurluk Komisyonu’na anlatmıştı.

Ama Erbakan’ın başkanlığındaki Refah-Yol hükümeti, faili meçhuller karanlığını aydınlatmaya çalışan cesur katkıların değerini bilememişti.

O lanetli sırlar daha sonra da olsa neden deşilmedi?


*Zehirleyen şüphe*

İntikam duygusu kutsaldır.

Bu duygu devletin adaleti ile tatmin edilmezse nefret ve şiddet doğurur. 

Terörün mazereti olmadığını biliyoruz ama gelin de onu sorgusuz sualsiz katledilenlerin yakınlarına anlatın. 

şu anda iktidarda Refah uzantısı bir parti var ve devlet içindeki çeteleri yargılıyor olmanın övüncünü taşıyor.

Dün yeni bir aşamaya giren Ergenekon davası aslında barış ve güven içinde yaşamak isteyen tüm toplum kesimlerini birleştiren bir sebep olmalıydı. üünkü devlete ve halka komplo kurarak askeri müdahaleye bahane olacak karmaşa yaratılmasını kimse istemez.

Ergenekon’a karşı seslendirilen muhalefet, adil bir yargılamaya yönelik değildir.

Tersine AKP’nin bu davayı bahane ederek cumhuriyetin laik karakterine güvence sağlayan kurumları etkisiz hale getirmek istediğine yönelmektedir.

İktidar partisinin her fırsatı, dini temellere dayalı bir dikta yönetimi kurmak amacında kötüye kullandığı inancı yaygınlaşıyor.

AKP’nin laik muhaliflerini silip süpürmek için Ergenekon soruşturmasını vakumlu süpürge gibi kullandığı duygusu her geçen gün daha geniş kitlelere mal oluyor.


*Gizli tanık ayıbı*

Bu dava mutlaka sonuçlanmalıdır. Türkiye güvenle yürüyeceği bir geleceği ancak geçmişi ile hesaplaşarak sağlayabilir.

Ama önce iktidarın Ergenekon üstünden siyaset yapma günahını terk etmesi gerekiyor.

Başbakan bu sömürü aracından vazgeçer mi bilemeyiz ama *“günah”* sözcüğünü özellikle seçtim. üünkü adaletin katlinden doğan günahların onu korkutacağına inanmak istiyorum.

Dün Hürriyet’te iki *“gizli tanık”* ifadesi vardı. PKK’lı iki itirafçı bir ay önce Diyarbakır Savcılığı’na şu bildirimi yapmışlar:


*Kod adı Tükenmez Kalem:* 

“Diyarbakır Emniyeti’nde *‘gizli tanıklık yap kendini kurtar’* dediler. İfade esnasında söylemediğim şeylerin de ifademde geçtiğini fark ettim. Dikkate almayın.” 


*Kod adı Sokak Lambası:*

*“Vaat edilen kimlik değiştirme, estetik ameliyat, Avrupa’ya gönderme, parasal destek sözleri bulunmaz fırsattı. Yazılanları imzaladım. İfadelerde ne olduğunu bilmiyorum.”* 

Vatanına ihanet etmiş suçluların yapacağı *“gizli tanıklık”*lara hemen inanmak adalete ve insan onuruna karşı cinayettir.

Seçilmiş bir savcı üstüne kurulması ve gizli tanıklardan fazlaca yararlanılması Ergenekon yargılamasını sakatlıyor.

İyi bir amaç için dahi olsa kötü araçlar kullanmak adalete yakışmaz!

...

----------


## bozok

*Bu kadarına da pes artık*


*Can Ataklı* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*21.07.2009*




Türkiye sevgisizliğini doruğa çıkaran bir gazetenin dünkü manşetlerinden biri şöyleydi: *“Binbaşıyı ordu öldürdü.”* Haberin diğer başlığı şöyle devam ediyordu:* “Hanefi Avcı JİTEM davasındaki ifadesini anlattı. Binbaşı Ersever’in katili JİTEM.”* 

Sözde demokrasi, hukuk ve sivilleşme adına Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin bütününe *“katil”* diyecek kadar kendinden geçmeyi anlamak da çok zor. 

AKP iktidarının yarattığı korku ve dehşet ortamının herkesi susturmasından, sindirmesinden cesaret alan AKP yandaşı faşist çevreler Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni tamamen etkisizleştirmek için ellerinden geleni yapıyorlar.

Düne kadar *“ordu içindeki cuntalardan”* veya *“darbeci subaylardan”* söz edecek cesareti bulanlar, belli ki artık ortalığın tamamen rahatladığını görerek *“cuntacıları, darbecileri”* bir kenara bırakıp Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin tamamını hedef alıyorlar.

Türkiye’de demokrasiye ve hukuk sistemine gerçekten inananlarının bu kavramlara olan saygısı ve nezaketi konunun tartışılmasını da engellemektedir ne yazık ki. üünkü faşist zihniyete karşı her şeye rağmen demokrasi ve hukuk sistemi içinde kalmayı tercih eden Türkiye’nin aydınlık insanları bu çirkinlilere gereken cevabı da verememektedir.

Oysa artık gün korkma, saygı duyduğumuz, değer verdiğimiz kavramları korumak için inançlarımız altında ezilme günü değil, bu saldırılara cevap verme günüdür. Artık AKP ve yandaşı liberal faşistlerin *“Siz demokrat değil misiniz, siz hukuka saygı duymuyor musunuz, siz sivilleşmeden yana değil misiniz”* türünden demagojileri karşısında kimse sinmemelidir. Türkiye’nin aklı başında, ülkesini seven aydınlık insanları her yerde ve her fırsatta gereken cevapları vermelidir.

Tüm bu saldırılara karşı hiç sesini çıkarmayan Silahlı Kuvvetler’in de artık hukuk yoluyla kendini göstermesi gerekir. Küçücük bir kelimeyi bile hakaret kabul edip dava üzerine dava açmayı bilen AKP ve liberal faşist yandaşlarına aynı şekilde davranılmalıdır.

*Artık çok açık bir gerçek şudur:* Türkiye olağanüstü bir dönemden geçiyor. Bu şartlar 80 yıl öncesinin şartlarından bile ağır ve tahrip edicidir.

*****

*NE OLACAK şİMDİ?*

Silahlı Kuvvetler’i *“cinayetler işleyen”* örgüt gibi göstermek için geçmişin itirafçılarının gizli tanık yapılarak konuşturulduğu açığa çıktı. Hürriyet yazarı Saygı üztürk ordunun cinayet işlediğini söyleyen gizli tanıkların verilen sözler tutulmadığı için ifadelerini geri çektiğini yazdı dün. Oysa AKP’li ve dinci basın günlerdir bu itirafları yayınlıyordu. Meğer bu itirafçılara* “sizi yurt dışına göndereceğiz, estetik yaptıracağız, paranız da olacak, siz sadece adınızı koyun gerisine karışmayın”* denmiş. Bu gizli tanıklar da boş kağıtları imzalamışlar, üstünü birileri doldurmuş. 

Ama itirafçılar bekledikleri ikramiyeleri alamamışlar. Bunun üzerine gerçeği söylemişler. Haydi şimdi ayıklayın pirincin taşını.

*NOT:* İtirafçıların beyanlarının sahte çıkması, geçen gün yazdığım *“itirafçı kullanırken düşünecektiniz”* başlıklı yazının anlamını değiştirmiyor.

...

----------


## bozok

*İşte üevik Bir'in ifadesi* 

*23.07.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Erdoğan'a suikast planı için ne dedi?*

EMEKLİ Orgeneral üevik Bir’in 21 Haziran’da Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında Savcı Zekeriya üz’e verdiği 5.5 saatlik ifadenin ayrıntıları ortaya çıkıyor. CNN Türk’ün haberine göre 28 şubat’ın güçlü ismi üevik Bir, 68 sayfalık ifadesinde Batı üalışma Grubu, Abdullah ücalan’la görüşmesi, Ergenekon sanıkları ve Başbakan Erdoğan’a suikast iddiasıyla ilgili tüm soruları tek tek yanıtlıyor. İşte Savcı üz’ün soruları ve üevik Bir’in Levent’teki adliye binasında verdiği yanıtlar: 

*ünce kişisel sorular* 

Savcı Zekeriya üz, emekli Orgeneral Bir’e ilk olarak kişisel bilgilerini soruyor. 70 yaşındaki Bir de emekli orgeneral olduğunu ve aylık kazancının 5 bin lira olduğunu belirtiyor. 

*Sonra Ergenekon soruları*

Bir Paşa’ya Ergenekon soruşturmasında gözaltına alınan ya da tutuklanan onlarca isim tek tek okunuyor ve onları tanıyıp tanımadığı soruluyor. üevik Bir zanlılardan sadece şener Eruygur, Hurşit Tolon’u meslekdaş olarak; Tuncay üzkan ve Merdan Yanardağ’ı da televizyondan tanıdığını söylüyor. Ergenekon Terör ürgütü’ne üye olup olmadığı özellikle sorulunca da Bir, *“Ergenekon üyesi değilim”* yanıtını veriyor. İfade tutanaklarından üevik Bir’in telefonlarının da dinlendiği anlaşılıyor. üzellikle 28 şubat’ın* “andıç”* soruları Bir’e bir kaç kez soruluyor. 


*İşte o sorular ve üevik Bir’in yanıtları:* 

*SORU:* Tuncay üzkan’a ait 691 nolu CD’de yapılan incelemede* “emekli generaller.doc”* isimli word belgesinin içeriğinde; “emekli Orgeneral üevik Bir: Andıç Operasyonu’nu düzenlerken ’düzmece belgeler’düzenlemiş, PKK’nın önemli adamlarından şemdin Sakık’ın ifadelerine ’maksada uygun’eklemeler yapmış. Hatta söylenmemiş şeyler için suç duyurusunda bulunarak iftiralar atmış olduğu ortaya çıktı” şeklinde isminizin geçtiği tespit edilmiştir. Belirtilen hususlar doğru mudur? 

*YANIT:* Ben şemdin Sakık’a böyle bir tehditte bulunmadım. 

*SORU:* Batı üalışma Grubu nedir ve grupla bağlantınız var mıdır? Var ise; bu grup legal olarak mı faaliyet göstermektedir? Bu grubun kuruluş amacı nedir? 

*YANIT:* Batı üalışma Grubu MGK kararlarıyla kuruldu. Resmi görevli olarak burada çalıştım. 

İfadelerde Savcı üz, daha sonra PKK ve Abdullah ücalan üzerine yoğunlaşıyor. Yıllarca şehir efsanesi gibi ortalarda dolaşan çok ciddi bir iddia da Bir’e soruluyor. 

*SORU:* ümit Oğuztan isimli şahıstan elde edilen* “Hanefi Avcı”* isimli belgede; “Genelkurmay’ın dava açmasından bir müddet önce Avcı, gazetecilere ’Genelkurmay’dan çok üst düzey bir yetkilinin PKK elebaşı Apo ile Kanada üzerinden cep telefonu ile konuştuğunu’da tesbit ettiğini söylemişti. Kendisine çok yakın gazetecilere Apo ile sık sık konuşan kişinin Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı üevik Bir oldugunu söyleyen Avcı, bu konuşmaların kendisinde dinleme kasetleri olduğunu da belirtti..” şeklinde isminiz geçtiği tespit edilmiştir. Belirtilen hususlar doğru mudur? 

*YANIT:* Hanefi Avcı’nın tutuklanması ve emekli olması ile hiçbir alakam yoktur. Kimse ile pazarlık yapmadım. Ben ücalan ile hiçbir şekilde görüşmedim. Böyle bir şey yoktur...


*BAşBAKAN ERDOğAN’A SUİKAST PLANI DA SORULDU*


*‘Yüzbaşı Mehmet’i tanımam kimseye füze vermedim...’*


üEVİK Bir’i Ergenekon savcısının karşısına oturtan gerekçenin de aslında Zeytin Dalı rumuzlu bir gizli tanığın ifadesi olduğu öğrenildi. Zeytin Dalı’nın iddiası da çok çarpıcı: “Başbakan Erdoğan’a suikast için emekli MİT’çi Nuri Gündeş ve üevik Bir beni görevlendirdi ve suikast silahı olarak bana füze verdiler...” 


Kendi ifadelerine göre Zeytin Dalı, Nuri Gündeş’le iki kez buluşmuştu ve ikinci buluşmada yanlarına Yüzbaşı Mehmet denilen bir kişi gelmişti. Zeytin Dalı ve Yüzbaşı Mehmet daha sonra Ankara’da yüksek bir binada üevik Bir’le buluşmuşlardı. Zeytin Dalı’nın ifadesinde, buluşmayı şöyle anlattığı öğrenildi: “Makam odası gibi bir yere girdik. üevik Bir Paşa makamda oturuyordu. Bizi görünce kalktı ve ’Hoş geldiniz’dedi. Konuşmalarından Yüzbaşı Mehmet ile önceden tanıştıkları belliydi. Kısa bir selamlaşmadan sonra Paşa bana dönerek, silah kullanıp kullanmadığımı sordu. Ben de ufak silahları kullanabildiğimi söyledim. Ardından bana füze kullanıp kullanamadığımı sordu.”


üeçenistan’da Ruslara karşı savaşan ve orada sık sık füze kullandığı bildirilen Zeytin Dalı ifadesinde ”üevik Bir Paşa’-nın Yüzbaşı Mehmet’e verdiği gitar çantasına benzeyen çantada bir füze vardı“ diyor. 

Daha sonra Mehmet Yüzbaşı ile üanakkale’ye giden Zeytin Dalı’nın, ifadesinde eylemin ayrıntılarını da şöyle anlattığı iddia edildi: 


”Ben bu füzeyi yurt dışında mı kullanacağımızı sorduğumda, eylemin yurt içinde, Ankara Esenboğa’da uçağın indiği esnada yapılacağını ve ülkeyi satan bu yobazlara derslerinin verileceğini söyledi. Bana hazırlanmamı ve vaktinin gelip, hazırlıkların tamamlandığında beni alacaklarını söyledi. O an eylemin Başbakan Erdoğan’a karşı yapılacağını anladım.” 


İşin aslını anlayınca eylemden vazgeçen füzeyi Gemlik’-te gizlediğini belirten Zeytin Dalı’nın verdiği adreste o füzenin ele geçirildiği öğrenildi. 


Savcı üz, bu ifadeleri okuduktan sonra iddiaların hepsini reddeden üevik Bir’in Ankara’da ofisi olmadığını; Yüzbaşı Mehmet’i tanımadığını ve kimseye füze vermediğini söylediği öğrenildi. Paşa’nın savcının gösterdiği füze fotoğrafı için de, “Daha önce hiç görmedim. Suçlamaları kabul etmiyorum” dediği de iddia edildi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Azgın grubun saldırısı*


*Süheyl Batum* 
*[email protected]* 
*23.07.2009*



Başlığı İstanbul Barosu’nun eski Başkanı Av.Turgut Kazan’ın bir konuşmasından aldım. Evet gerçekten de Türkiye *“azgın bir grubun saldırısına”* maruz kaldı. Tamamen bilinçli, planlı bir saldırı. İlk önce Van rektörünün şahsında bir alan araştırması yaptılar, baktılar iş yürüyor, en fazla bir savcı feda ediyorlar, yine yürüyor, kendilerinden olmayan aydınlara ve diğerlerine karşı devam ettiler. Ve sonunda da esas hedeflerine karşı saldırı başladı; orduya ve kendilerinden olmadığını düşündükleri yargı mensuplarına karşı.

üstelik bu *“azgın grubu”* bağlayan hiçbir ilke, hiçbir değer, hiçbir kural da yok. Bir ideolojileri de yok. Sağdan sola, soldan sağa, liberallikten dinciliğe, Maoculuktan silahşorluğa. Demokrasi, eşitlik, adalet, hukukun üstünlüğü, hak gibi değerlerle, kurumlarla da ilgileri yok.

Turgut Kazan, *“azgın grubun saldırısı”* adını çok güzel bulmuş. Gerçekten de yapılan bu. Gerçi bu* “azgın grubun”* sayısı artmıyor. Sağdan say 30, soldan say 32. Ama iktidar onlardan, onlar iktidardan beslendiği için, güçleniyorlar. Daha doğrusu güçlenmiş gibi görünüyorlar da *“baskıları”* artıyor. Yapılanlar, yaşadıklarımız korkunç. Hiçbir demokraside, *“ben demokratik hukuk devletiyim”* diyen ülkede görülmesi mümkün olmayacak şeyler. Bu *“azgın gruptan”* birine sorun bakalım, dünyanın hangi demokratik ülkesinde, usulsüz aramalara, hukuka aykırı kanıtlara, *“ne var, bunlar usul eksikliği”* diyebilen aydınlara(!) rastlanır? Sorun bakalım hangi demokraside, Türkan Saylan ve Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı için yapıldığı gibi ev aranır? Hem de istisnasız 70 milyonun evini arayabilecek genişlikte bir kararla. Ya da sonra nasıl olur da *“ne var bunda, hata oldu polis yüzünden”* denir? Bir tek demokratik ülke adı, bir tek örnek versinler. Ama bu azgın grubun, hukuka olmadığı gibi örneğe de ihtiyacı yok.

***

Ve bu *“azgın grubun saldırısı”* buralara kadar geldi. Ordu bitti, şimdi de son hedef tamamı ile yargı. Bir gazete başlık atıyor;* “Yargıtay Genelkurmay Başkanı”* diye. Sayın Cemil üiçek çıkıyor, *“Yargıtay Başkanı Anayasa’nın 138. maddesine aykırı davrandı”* diyor. Gerçekten aykırı mı? Sorun bakalım, hukukçulara. üstelik Anayasa’ya aykırı diyen kim? AKP’ye kapatma davası açıldığında ortalığı yıkan, inanılmaz saldırıları yürüten iktidar partisinin bir bakanı. üstelik HSYK üyelerinin bir kaç yıl önce gazetelere, *“Bakan bize baskı yapıyor”* diye ilk kez alenen şikayet ettiği Adalet Bakanı. 

Gazetelerde görüyorsunuz. Muhtemeldir ki gözlerinize, kulaklarınıza inanmıyorsunuz. Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkanvekili Osman Paksüt’e yapılan saldırıları. Ne o, Paksüt istifa etmeliymiş. Neden? üyle gerekirmiş, çünkü suçu varmış. Peki suçu neymiş? Orada çıt yok. Tabii biz biliyoruz, çok basit. Kendilerinden olmadığına inanmışlar ya... İşte suç o...

Ve Yargıtay Başkanı’na, HSYK’ya, onun üyelerine, YARSAV’a, onun Başkanı Eminağaoğlu’na karşı girişilen saldırıları hep birlikte izliyoruz. üzüntü ile, endişe ile izliyoruz. Gazetelerdeki yayınlar, sözüm ona fotoğraflar; bir toplantıda ya da bir otele girerken çekilmiş. Peki bu toplantı silahlı örgüt toplantısı mı? Ne bu? Neyin kanıtı? Neymiş suçları? Hiçbirine yanıt yok. Zaten yanıt vermeye niyetleri de yok. 

Tek hedef kendilerinden olmadığına inandıkları yargı mensuplarını korkutmak, sindirmek. Baskı oluşturmak. *“Hukuka filan değil iktidara uymaktan başka bir yolları kalmadığına onları ikna etmek”.* Ve onlara açıkça şunu anlatmak; *“elimizde sizin, eşinizin, çocuklarınızın, dün ya da 2 yıl, 3 yıl önce alınmış bir fotoğrafı, bir sözü var. Pazarda da çekilmiş olabilir, resmi bir toplantıda da. ünemli olan size karşı kullanmamız.”* Yapılan bu. Ne hukuk, ne insaf. Sadece *“azgın bir grubun saldırısı.”* 

O kadar. 

...

----------


## bozok

*‘12 suikast timi kurulmuş’*

*23.07.2009 / İSTANBUL / Milliyet*



*Ergenekon 3. iddianamesinde, eski özel harekatçı İbrahim şahin’e bağlı, ayrı hücreler halinde 12 suikast timinin bulunduğu iddia ediliyor. Timler, Patrik Mutafyan’a suikast planı yapmış*

Ergenekon soruşturmasının 3. iddianamesinde, eski üzel Harekat Dairesi Başkanvekili İbrahim şahin’e bağlı suikast timlerine de yer verildiği belirtildi.

CNN Türk’ün haberine göre, mahkemece incelenen iddianamenin en önemli kısmı, örgütün planladığı öne sürülen eylemlere ilişkin bölüm. 

*Devlet temas kurmuş*
Bu bölümdeki eylemler; “Gerçekleştirilenler” ve “Engellenenler” olarak ikiyi ayrılıyor. Ergenekon’un silahlı eylem gruplarının ayrıntılarıyla anlatıldığı iddianamede, grupların lideri olarak da eski özel harekatçı İbrahim şahin’e işaret ediliyor.

İddiaya göre, şahin’e bağlı ve ayrı ayrı hücreler biçiminde oluşturulan 12 suikast timi var. Operasyonel birimlerden seçilen suikast timlerindeki asker ve polisler özel harekatçılardan oluşuyor.

Savcılara göre, zanlılarla önce bazı devlet görevlileri temas kurmuş ve onlara, “devlet adına çok önemli ve gizli bir göreve seçildiğini” söylemiş. Bu çok önemli ve gizli göreve de İbrahim şahin’in komuta ettiği belirtilmiş. Hemen ardından da İbrahim şahin devreye girmiş. Suikast timlerinde görevlendirilenleri listelemiş. Listeye de “S1” ismini vermiş.

İddianameye göre, bu timlerin başında aslında Muzaffer Tekin olacaktı. Ancak, o tutuklanınca, görev İbrahim şahin’e verildi. Suikast timlerinin hedef listesi ise bir hayli kabarık. Listenin en başında da Ermeni cemaatinin dini lideri Mesrob Mutafyan yer alıyor.

Mutafyan’a düzenlenecek suikast, tüm ayrıntılarıyla planlanmış. Kumkapı’da düzenlenecek suikastın krokileri bile hazırlanmış. Mutafyan’ın aracının kiliseye ne zaman girdiği, ne zaman çıktığı, hangi güzergahı takip ettiği detaylarıyla not alınmış. Hatta fotoğrafları çekilmiş, dosyaya konulmuş. 

Mutafyan’ın aracının nasıl ve kaç kişi tarafından ateş altına alınacağı, atılacak el bombası sayısı, gerekirse law silahının nereden ateşleneği, suikastçıların kaçış istikametleri, kaçışta kullanılacak otomobili kimlerin çalacağı bile planda anlatılmış.

İddiaya göre, suikast timlerinin bir başka hedefi ise Alevi Bektaşi Federasyonu Genel Başkanı Ali Balkız. Onunla ilgili plan da oldukça ayrıntılı. Listedeki en önemli isim ise Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan. Erdoğan’a yönelik suikast planının adresi ise, Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez’in ajandası. O plana göre, Başbakan’ın aracı law silahı ile Ankara’da vurulacaktı.

...

----------


## bozok

*FAİLİ MEüHULLERİ TOPRAğA GüMEN Kİşİ ERGENEKONCU NUSRET SENEM'DİR*
** 
 

Odatv.com öyle Taraf gibi eline her tutuşturulan kağıt parçasını manşet yapmaz.

Odatv.com öyle her önüne gelen PKK itirafçısının söylediklerini sayfalarına taşımaz.

üünkü odatv.com çalışanları habercidir.

Gazetecilik yapmakta ısrarlıdır.

Taraf Gazetesi dün ne manşet yaptı:

*"O tabur kazılacak."*

*"O tabur"* dedikleri; İçkale Güvenlik Tabur Komutanlığı.

Tabur kazıldı.

Bekleniyordu ki; Hakkari'nin şemdinli İlçesi Derecik Beldesi'nde 1994 yılından bu yana haber alınamayan 12 kişinin cesedi çıkacak.

Van Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Bahadır Sakaoğlu ve şemdinli Savcısı Mustafa Dağlı gözetimindeki kazıdan ceset çıkmadı.

Aylardır Güneydoğu kazılıyor ve daha bir cesede bile ulaşılamadı.

Peki gerçekten bölgede ceset yok mu?

Var!

Gelin yıllar öncesine gidelim...

Tarih 31 Ocak 1989.

Dünyanın sayılı iki gazetesi Independent ve The Guardian'ın birinci sayfasında Türkiye'yle ilgili bir haber vardı.

Independent Türkiye muhabiri Tim Kelsey ile The Guardian Türkiye muhabiri Jane Howarz benzer habere imza attılar.

BBC de bu habere geniş yer ayırdı.

Habere göre Siirt Kasaplar Deresi çöplüğünde cesetler vardı. Ortadan kaybolan ya da çatışmada öldürülen kişilerin-teröristlerin cesetleri Kasaplar Deresi'ne atılıyordu.

Haber üzerine Kasaplar Deresi'nde üç cesede ulaşıldı. Bulunanlardan biri Suriyeli, diğeri Bingöllü iki PKK'lının cesediydi. üçüncüsünün kimliği ise belli değildi.

Uzatmayalım...

Kanın oluk oluk aktığı, insanların sokağa çıkmaya cesaret edemediği o yıllarda Kasaplar Deresi'ne gidip basın toplantısı yaparak olayı dünyaya duyuran, yabancı gazetelerin olaya ilgisini çeken kişi kimdi dersiniz:

Avukat *Nusret Senem!*

üoğunuz anımsar, Cizre Yeşilyurt köylülerine bok yediren güvenlik elemanlarını ortaya çıkaran da Avukat Nusret Senem idi!

Peki Nusret Senem şimdi nerede?

Ergenekon tutuklusu olarak Silivri Cezaevi'nde!...

Nusret Senem Ergenekoncu, darbeci; Taraf Gazetesi ise demokrat, insan hakları savunucu öyle mi?

Sorsanıza Tarafçılara 20 yıl önce neredelermiş?...

Biz Nusret Senem'in 20 yıl önce nerede olduğunu biliyoruz ...



*Odatv.com*
22 Temmuz 2009

----------


## bozok

*Albay üiçek Savcı üz’ü şikayet etti*

 

*Savcı üz’ü şikayet etti*
Hükümet ile TSK arasında gerilime neden olan darbe belgesinde imzası olduğu öne sürülen Albay üiçek, soruşturmayı yürüten Savcı üz’ü HSYK’ya şikayet etti 

*Haber: Salim YAVAşOğLU* 

ümraniye soruşturması kapsamında tutuklandıktan sonra avukatının itirazıyla tahliye edilen Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz ile tutuklanmasına karar veren Hakim Rüstem Eryılmaz’ı Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu’na (HSYK) şikayet etti. üiçek, avukatı aracılığıyla geçtiğimiz günlerde HSYK’ya verdiği dilekçede, hakkındaki soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcıları ve tutuklanma kararını veren İstanbul 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Nöbetçi Hakimi hakkında tahkikat yapılmasını talep etti. Dilekçede, soruşturma kapsamında sorgulandığı sırada kendisi ve avukatınca imzalanan sorgu tutanakları ile nöbetçi hakimce verilen gerekçeli tutuklama kararının kendilerine verilmediğini kaydeden üiçek, yalnızca gerekçeli kararın hüküm kısmının okutulduğunu, hakkındaki tutuklama kararına itiraz dilekçesinin de gerekçeli karardan bihaber yazıldığını savundu. 


*Mağduriyete neden oldular*
Tutanaklar ile gerekçeli tutuklama kararının verilmemesiyle savunma ve adil yargılanma hakkının ihlal edildiğini savunan üiçek, geçerli bir delil olmamasına rağmen tutuklanarak cezaevine gönderilmesinin maddi ve manevi yönden mağduriyetine yol açtığını ileri sürdü. üiçek, dilekçede, *“Soruşturma evrakını tarafımıza vermeyen başta İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz olmak üzere soruşturmaya katılan diğer savcılar ile itiraz hakkımızı engellemek amacıyla gerekçeli tutuklama kararını şahsıma ve avukatıma vermeyen Hakim Rüstem Eryılmaz hakkında gerekli işlemin yapılmasını arz ederim”* dedi.



*23/07/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Teğmen neden Amirali vurmak ister?* 


*Altemur KILIü* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 25/07/2009* 



MalÃ»m medya, birkaç gündür ortaklaşa paslaşarak, Orgeneralleri, generalleri, şimdilik, bir kenara koydu, *“Teğmenler olayına- Teğmenler çetesine”* odaklandı.

Son* “haberlerine”* göre; Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral *Metin Ataç* ile Donanma Komutanı Oramiral *Uğur Yiğit*’e yönelik suikast planlarını hazırladıkları iddia edilen 2 Albay da, Ergenekon savcıları tarafından ifade vermeye çağrılmış... Teğmenler* Burak Düzelen* ve *Barbaros Mercan* ve diğerleri, Poyrazköy cephaneliği ve fuhuş çetesi soruşturması kapsamında sorgulanıyormuş... *‘Suikast planı’* yaptırdığı iddia edilen Deniz Kurmay Albay T. D. daha önce de* “Demokrasiye Müdahale Planının”* kağıt parçasının altında, güya, imzası bulunan Albay Dursun üiçek ile birlikte gündeme gelmiş miş! Planın arkasında ise MİT raporunda Karargah Evleri yöneticisi olduğu belirtilen *“Amiral R.”* varmış. Bu konuda, tahkikat-sorgulamalar, ucu nerelere kadar çıkartılacağı, nelere bağlanacağı bilinmeden, devam ediyor! *Sıra havacı teğmenlere de gelebilir!* 

Ben, hem tahkikatın selameti, hem de yasalar gereği bu konuda yorum yapamayacağım, hüküm vermeyeceğim. Ama* “ötekiler”* kirli emelleri için, savcılardan sızdırdıkları ayrıntıları ortaklaşa servis edecekler ve haber kirliliği oluşturacaklardır.


*Asıl soru*
Bu yeni *“Ergenekon 2- Teğmenler çetesi”* haberlerini duyduğumda, ilk aklıma gelen soru şu oldu: “Bu, okullarında çok başarılı oldukları bilinen, bu genç deniz subayları mesleklerinin ilk kademelerinde neden, nasıl fuhuş ve uyuşturucu gibi kirli işlere bulaşmışlar, Amirallerini öldürmek için çete kurmuş olsunlar. Gerçekten akılları zorlayan bir soru! Gerçekten öyleyse, çok acı ve vahim... Demek kirli ortam virüsü, kene gibi, TSK’ya da bulaşmış!

Aynı soruyu, Mehmet Altan da soruyor. Evet* “neden”?* Diplomasını yeni almış bir teğmen, oramiralleri niye vurmak ister ki? 

Altan *“Rivayet muhtelif”* diyor. Tabii, Altan’ın rivayetleri muhtelif ve fesatlık üzerine ahkam çıkarıyor... 

Altan yazıyor; Suikast planının arkasında yer aldığı ileri sürülen Amiral R’nin, kendisine ait olduğu öne sürülen ve internete düşen ses kaydında, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral Metin Ataç’ın atadığı yeni görevinden rahatsızlığını, ifade etmiş *“Meslek onuruyla kimseyi oynatmam. Pırlantayı alıp yere attı herifler ya! Bunu kabul edemem”* demiş miş!.. 

Gene o ses kayıtları! Ve gene kuyularda deniz kıyılarında* “tesadüfen”* bulunan veya* “gizli tanıklar”* tarafından ihbar edilen silah ve mühimmat! Sorarım, bu mühimmat, silahlar, vb, neden denize atılır? Sonra “tesadüfen veya ihbar üzerine bulunmaları” için mi? Makul bir izahı yok ama maksat zihinleri karıştırmak, havayı bulandırmak!


*2. Cumhuriyet ve Teğmenler*
Altan, havayı, haberleri kirletmeye devam ediyor: *“Ama gene de tüm bunlar bana bir teğmenin bir amirali neden vurmak istediğini açıklamıyor.”* diyor, altında başka fesatlar arıyor! 

2. Cumhuriyeti kurmak için yırtınan Altan der ki; *“Bir ülkenin ithalattaki performansı, ihracatta görülmüyor ise bu kaotik bir görüntüye ya da teğmenlerin amirallere suikast düzenlemesine neden olabilir mi?”* Hoppala beri gele; yani Teğmenler ülkenin ticareti - ekonomisi bozuk olduğu için çete kurmuşlar amirallerine suikast düzenlemişler!

Altanların yeni Cumhuriyeti kurulsa ne teğmen ne general ne de TSK kalacak! 

Dedim ya, tahkikatın sonunu bekleyeceğim; her sorumlu yazarın yapması gerektiği gibi!

Fakat hemen şunu da söyleyeyim: Bu olay bir fesat balonu ise, bu balonu, sivil savcıların ellerine bırakmadan, biran evvel, patlatmak Genelkurmaya düşer!.. Tabii, olay gerçekse suçluları teşhir edip, işi, sivil yargıya bırakmadan, cezalandırmak da!

...

----------


## bozok

*Cins bir suikast planı*


Ergenekon’un birincil savcısı Recep’e suikast yapılacakmış. Recep’in uçağına füzeyle suikast planı yabana atılacak cinsten değil. Gerçekten cins bir plan! üünkü bu iddia ile Türkan Saylan’ın yanı sıra eski ve yeni rektörler Mehmet Haberal, Osman Metin üztürk, Mustafa Yurtkuran, Ferit Bernay, Fatih Hilmioğlu ve Cumhuriyet yazarı Sevgili Erol Manisalı’nın ev ve işyerleri de polis tarafından basılıp arandı: Recep’e atılacak füzeyi aradılar! 

üeçenistan’da savaşmış eski dinci militan yeni gizli tanık eksik olmasın, suikast planının eksiklerini tamamlamaya yardım etmiş. Soyadı olmayan yüzbaşı* “Eylem Esenboğa’da uçağı indiği esnada yapılacak, yobazlara dersleri verilecek”* deyince gizli tanık Başbakan’a suikast yapılacağını anlamış. Eylemden vazgeçmiş, derhal Gemlik’e gidip sonradan polisin kazıp bulacağı yere füzeyi gömmüş ve gizli tanıklık yapmaya karar vermiş. Allah’ım sen aklımıza mukayyet ol! 


** Deniz Som / Cumhuriyet*


++++++


*Goebbels görse şapka çıkarır*

üyle yayınlar yapılıyor ki Hitler’in propaganda bakanı Goebbels bile şapka çıkarır..

1994’te 12 köy korucusunun öldürülerek tabur arazisine gömüldüğü iddiasıyla kazı yapılmış, görgü tanığının burası dediği yer kazılmış, delil bulunamamış.. Ancak bir erin gösterdiği yerdeki çöp yığınları arasında beş adet kemik parçası çıkmış.. Başlık.. Taburdan kemik çıktı! O çöp yığını 15 yıldır orada mı duruyormuş? Kemik ne kemiğiymiş?

HSYK kavgası da vahim.. Karikatürde bir el, adalet terazisini sapından tutuyor, Hakim ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu da kesmeye çalışıyor.. Adalet terazisini tutan el kime ait.. Bakan’a mı, Başbakan’a mı? Herhalde istenen bu.. Terazinin sapı (AKP’li olmak kaydıyla) siyasetin elinde olmalı.. 

Bir haber daha.. Başlık şu: Güneydoğu’da hangi taşı kaldırsan altından ceset çıkıyor! Vay vay vay.. Goebbels halt etmiş.. Korku ve dehşet salmanın ucu bucağı yok.. Soruyorum, bu yayınlarda demokratikleşme arzusu var mı? Yoksa gücün bir elden bir başka ele geçmesi mi amaçlanıyor.. 


** Mehmet Tezkan / Vatan*


++++++


*Nazilerin ‘büyük yalan’ duayeni*

Hitler’in propaganda bakanı olarak görev yapan *Joseph Goebbels*, nazi iktidarına karşı yazılmış bütün eserleri yakıp, haber kaynaklarını tekelinde toplayarak Almanlar’ın savaşa hazırlanmasında en önemli rolü oynamıştı. Hala kitlesel propaganda alanında deha kabul edilen Goebbels’in *“büyük yalan” tekniği* gerçeği kökünden yok saydırmayı sağlıyordu.



*25.07.2009 / S. TAşüI / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Davutoğlu'nun Sözettiği Zeminlerden Biri ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı mı?*

 
*Meyyal Uygur - Açık İstihbarat / 21.07.2009*




Barzani ve Taraf Gazetesi’ne servis edilen görüntülerle ABD destekli olduğu ortaya çıkan Aktütün saldırısı için, *“Türk Milleti’ne* _‘diz çök’_ *mesajıdır”* demiştim. 

Zira saldırıdan aylar önce Haziran 2008’de ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı’nda DTP’lilerle yapılan bir toplantıda, Türk Milleti’nin PKK konusunda ABD’ye tepkisi masaya yatırılmış, bu yüzden 

_“Operasyonların önünün açılacağı, ancak işbirliğine rağmen operasyonların sorunu çözmeyeceğinin gösterileceği”_ mesajı verilmiş, *“ardından Türkiye’yle ilgili A, B, C, D planlarının hazırlanacağı”* konuşulmuştu. 

ABD Büyükelçisi James Jeffrey 19 Haziran’da NTV’de, 

_“Kürt sorununda ayrıntıları göreceğiz. şeytan ayrıntıda gizlidir. Türk hükümeti büyük yol kat etti”_ 

demişti. Geçenlerde ABD Büyükelçiliği internet sitesinde kendisine yöneltilen, “*ABD, Türkiye’de Kürt konusu ve PKK ile ilgili nasıl bir yol almayı umuyor?” sorusuna cevaplandırırken de**, “**2007’den bu yana, ortağımız ve müttefikimiz Türkiye’nin PKK teröristleriyle mücadelesindeki bağlılığımız sonuç vermiştir”* gibi bir ifade kullandı. Bildiğimiz PKK 1983’ten beri faaliyette. Acaba ABD, Türkiye ile *“işbirliği”* yapmaya neden 2007’de başladı?..

Bu notu bir kenara kaydettikten sonra, ikinci notumuza geçip, 28 Mayıs 2004 tarihli yine ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı’ndaki toplantıda cevabı aranan soruları hatırlatalım: 

_“Kerkük, Kürt eyaleti içinde kalırsa TSK’nın tepkisi ne olur?..Kürt milliyetçiliğine İslami çevrelerin bakışı ne?..AKP’nin İslam-Kürt milliyetçiliğine yaklaşımı ne?..AKP’nin TSK ile birlikte bölgedeki bir Kürt devletine yaklaşımı ne olur?..AKP’nin Kuzey Irak’ta kurulacak bir Kürt devletine bakışı ne olabilir?..AKP içindeki Kürt asıllıların Başbakan Erdoğan üzerindeki etkileri nedir?..”_ 

O toplantıda, İlnur üevik ve Cengiz üandar’a atfen, _“AKP hükümetinin Kürt Federasyonuna karşı olmadığı, asker ve MGK zorlamalarıyla Kürt etnik federasyonuna karşı çıkmak zorunda kaldığı”_ da vurgulanmıştı. 

_(Geçen 5 yılda askerin nasıl devre dışı bırakıldığını, özellikle Gül’den sonra MGK’nın tamamen iktidarın kontrolüne geçtiğini unutmayalım)_ 

üçüncü notumuz ise şu; Soros’un seslerinden Zaman Yazarı İhsan Dağı, Ocak 2009’da NTV’de mealen, 

_“Küresel güçlerin stratejik tercihlerine dayanan Ergenekon operasyonunun, TSK içindeki Batı karşıtı, Avrasyacı grubun temizlenmesine yönelik”_ 

olduğunu açıklamıştı. Bu nottan başlarsak, bugün Mehmet Altan, *“Ergenekon ve Nabucco”* bağlantısı kuruyor. Nabucco için, 

_“Barzani Kürdistanı’na dünyaya çıkış sağlanması dahil, Türkiye’nin vanasının tamamen emperyalistlerin eline geçmesi”_ 

demiştim.Altan, Bayramoğlu’nun söylediklerini somutlaştırıp, tespitimizi teyit ederken, *“Ergenekon operasyonun”* nelere kadir olduğunu da bir kez daha gözler önüne seriyor. 

ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı’ndaki o toplantılarla ilgili notları niye hatırlattığımıza gelince; Türk Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu _(Radikal’den Deniz Zeyrek, ‘Davutoğlu’nu Obama mı istedi?’ diye sormuştu)_ bugün, Türkiye’ye Aktütün değil, Dağlıca saldırısı ile *“diz çöktürüldüğünü”* itiraf ediyor, yetmiyor o toplantılardaki kararların hayata geçirileceğini ilan ediyor da ondan. 

İmralı’daki *“son umudun”* avukatları PR çalışmasına çıkmış, Doğan Medya’nın amirali Ertuğrul üzkök *“çözüm”* için manşet üstüne manşet atmış, hatta DTP-TüSİAD arabuluculuğunu yapmış _(Ertuğrul üzkök’ün telaşı çözümden ziyade, Gül ve AKP’ye yaranma yarışına benziyor)_ ve Ergenekon-2 vizyona girmişken gazetelerin Ankara Temsilcileriyle Ankara Rixos Otel’de sabah kahvaltılı sohbet yapan 2.5 aylık Bakan Davutoğlu’nun, o mesajlarını özetleyelim: 

_- Dağlıca’dan sonra Türkiye ile Kürtler arasında bir çatışma olacağı bekleniyordu, ama en kapsamlı ilişkiler sağlandı. Biz bölgeyle ilgili politikalarımızda krizleri büyüterek değil, işbirliğini artırarak sonuç almayı tercih ediyoruz…_ 

_- Türkiye geçmişte sıcak takibi çok yaptı, kara harekatı yaptı. Artık kapsamlı çözüm yollarına ihtiyaç var…_

_- Türkiye için Basra neyse Kerkük de odur. Irak’ta Erbil dahil tüm şehirlerde konsolosluk açmayı düşünüyoruz…_

_- (Kürt sorununa çözüm sürecine İmralı’nın dahil edilmesi konusunda)_ 

_Türkiye kendi iradesiyle çözüm üretir. Türkiye’de bu sürecin yürütülmesi için meşru zeminler bellidir. MGK ve Bakanlar Kurulu var, o zeminlerde yürür. Kimse başka bir zemin aramasın…_

Bu açıklamalar, 25 yıldır PKK maşası üzerinden *“Kürdistan*” kurulması planlarını önleme uğruna kan, can, büyük ekonomik kayıplar veren Türkiye’nin, hem PKK’yı, hem *“Kürdistan”*ı tanıması, yani *“teslim bayrağı”* çekmesi değilse, nedir?..

İktidara göre, *“Türkiye kendi iradesiyle çözüm üretiyor”*muş, İmralı muhatap alınmayacakmış, olabilecekler-olamayacaklar belirlenmiş, PKK ile mücadelede Barzani ile işbirliği yapılacakmış…Medya borazanlarına göre de İmralı-PKK-DTP, bölünmeden vazgeçmiş, hatta *“Tek bayrak, tek vatan, tek millet”* diyormuş, İmralı, PKK’dan *“silahları bırakmasını”* istemeliymiş falan. 

*“Türkiye’nin kendi iradesiyle çözüm”* dediği, ABD Dışişleri’nde kotarılan, 2007’de David L. Phillips, 2009 başında Henry Barkey’e yazdırılan, Soros’un Türkiye şubesi TESEV’in de son şeklini verdikleridir. Bunların içinde Barzani’nin tanınması, Kürt kimliğinin kabulü, Kürtçe’nin ikinci dil olması, PKK’ya af, hatta _“PKK’ya silah bırakması çağrısında bulunmak amacıyla sivil toplum temsilcileri ve siyasi partilerin aracılığına başvurulması”_ dahil, *“kendi çözümümüz”* diye önümüze konulanların tamamı var. 

İmralı’dakinin *“muhatap alınmamasına”* gelince, *“patronları”* muhatap alınmış, o alınsa ne olur, alınmasa ne olur?..

İktidarın, *“olabilecekler ve olamayacaklar”* listesine gelince; oldurulacaklar, *“olamayacak”* denilenlerin ilerde oldurulmasının teminatıdır!..Zaten Sanayi Bakanı Nihat Ergün, AKP Grup Başkanvekili iken, *“Kürt kimliğini tanıyacağız…Dilini konuşmak istiyor insanlar. Bunun eğitimini görmek, bununla şarkı söylemek, televizyon seyretmek istiyor. Bütün bunların yasak olması entegrasyonu sağlayabilir mi?”* demişti. _(Bakınız Yeni şafak-7 Ocak 2009)_

Barzani’nin işbirliği mi? Geçenlerde Irak’ın kuzeyine gidip, ilgililerle görüşen Hak-Par Başkanı Bayram Bozyel, teröristlerin Türkiye’ye, sözde lider kadrosunun da Norveç’e gönderileceğini, pasaportlarının hazırlandığını söyledi. PKK’nın Kandil’deki başı Karayılan, Irak’ın kuzeyinde 25 Temmuz’da yapılacak seçimde _“Barzani’nin yeniden seçilmesini umut ettiklerini”_ duyurdu. 

Barzani geçen yıl Ahmet Türk-Emine Ayna başkanlığındaki DTP heyetini kabulünde, 

_“Kimse Kürtler arasında bir kavga beklentisi içinde olmasın. Kürtlerin birbirini vurduğu dönemler artık geride kaldı. Bizden, bölgemizdeki PKK kamplarına yönelik bir müdahale beklentisi içinde olmasınlar__”_ 

demişti. Geçtiğimiz 17 Temmuz’da da, _“Ben kaldığım sürece Kürt kanının, Kürt eliyle dökülmesine müsaade etmeyeceğim”_sözleriyle pozisyonunu değiştirmediği mesajını verdi. Barzani’nin Türkiye ile işbirliği buysa, bir de işbirliği yapmasa acaba neler söyler, neler yapardı? 

Medyadaki PKK şövalyelerine ise biz değil, teröristler ve temsilcileri cevap versin…

Kandil’deki Karayılan: *ücalan serbest kalsa bile silah bırakmayacağız…* 

Diyarbakır’daki temsilci Osman Baydemir: *Bu toprakların adını da kabulleneceksiniz…*


Brüksel Temsilcisi Zübeyir Aydar: *Tek devlet olur, tek millet olmaz. Biz Türk değiliz, Kürt’üz. Kürtler de bir halktır, millettir, temel haklarını kullanabilmeliler…* 


TBMM’deki Temsilci DTP : _(Gül’e sunulmak üzere hazırladıkları rapor)_ *Bask modeli birebir uygulansın. Eğer Bask modeli olmazsa, PKK liderlerinden Murat Karayılan’ın önerdiği İskoç Modeli de incelensin ve uyarlansın. üözüm için İmralı ile görüşmelere başlansın…*

PKK itirafçılarına *“rüşvetle”* ifade verdirip,terörle mücadele eden askerlerin sanık sandalyesine oturtulması faaliyetleri de tam gaz sürüyor. 25 yıldır gayrı nizami bir savaşta, ülkeyi bölmek isteyenleri *“insan hakları, hukuk”* diye ibra edenlerin, ülkeyi böldürmemek için ölenleri *“hukuk-insan hakkı”* demeden yargısız infaza tabi tutmalarını gördük ya, artık şehitlere, *“şehit denmesin”* talebinde bulunsalar, yeridir. Bu ağzı açık ABD ve Obama hayranları, yürekleri yetiyorsa *“Guantanomo soruşturmasının kapatılmasının, Cheney’in ölüm timinin”* üzerine de gitseler ya!.. 

21 Temmuz tarihi itibariyle emperyalizmin *“PKK ve Kürdistan”* planlarında geldiğimiz noktabu. Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ, sadece 46 gün önce 5 Haziran’da ABD’de, _“Atatürk bu devleti üniter ve ulus devleti olarak kurmuş. üivisi oynatılamaz. Oynatırsanız, bakın Yugoslavya var…”_ demişti. 

*“Oynatma”* deyince, gözüm sabahtan akşama kadar göbek atılan, çöpçatanlık yapılan bir ulusal kanalımızdaki programa ilişti. Fırfırlı etekler giymiş üç bıyıklı *“köçek”* kendilerinden geçmiş bir şekilde oynuyordu. Birisinin üstüne giydiği yeleğin arkasında bayrağımızın ay-yıldızı vardı. Nasıl *“oynadığımız ve oynattığımızın”* gerçek resmi işte budur!.. 

...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon için yırtınanlar, 27 Nisan muhtırasına niye susuyorlar?* 



*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 26/07/2009* 




*27 Nisan 2007 akşamında ne oldu?*

Genelkurmay’ın internet sitesinden zehir zemberek bir açıklama yapıldı.

Kamuoyu ezici çoğunluğunun muhtıra diye isimlendirdiği bu açıklama ile keskin iç politik mesajlar verildi.

Peki askerin böyle bir şeyi yapması yasalara uygun mu?

Asla değil...

Hal bu iken ve aradan 2 sene geçmiş iken AKP hükümeti yapılanları görmezden geliyor.

Diyeceksiniz ki askerle huzursuzluk olsun istemiyor, onun için kayıtsız!

Hayır....

üyle bir bakış olsa Ergenekon diye bir şey icad edilir ve bizatihi Başbakan bu davaya kendi ifadesi ile savcı olur muydu?

Dahası, asker psikolojik harekat altındayım diye feryat ederken, AKP, o harekatçılarla kol kola, gönül gönüle ve omuz omuza bir görüntü verir miydi?

şu halde kayıtsızlığın gerekçesi TSK’yı koruma ya da kollama 
değil.

Peki o zaman ne?

üyle ya ortada somut bir 
vakıa var.

Muhtıra verilmiş.

Dahası, kaleme alan da belli. Yaşar Büyükanıt canlı yayında *“Ben yazdım ve yayınlattım”* dedi.

Yazılı hukukumuza göre bu yapılanlar yasalara uygun değil.

Hal bu iken ne ilginçtir ki Ergenekon savcıları dahil hiçbir yargı mensubu harekete geçmiyor.

Sadece onlar mı?

AKP cenahı ve medyası da sus pus!

İyi de arkadaş sizin amacınız muhalifleri sindirmek değil de, gerçekten darbe soruşturması yapmak ve demokrasiye ulaşmak ise bu konuya müdahil olmanız gerekmiyor mu?

Evet olması gereken bu ama ne ilginçtir ki Ergenekon şeyhleri ve müritleri, Yaşar Paşa’nın muhtırasını görmezden geliyor.

Muhtıra ki bir bakıma yarı ihtilal anlamına gelir, zira 12 Mart’ta benzer bir bildiri ile Demirel hükümeti alaşağı edilmişti.

İşte tam bu noktada soralım:

*Bu kayıtsızlığın veYaşar Paşa’yı kollamanın, Dolmabahçe görüşmesi ile bir alakası var mıdır?*

üyle ya, o malum buluşma bu muhtıranın birkaç gün sonrasında yapılmıştı.

İlginçtir, bu görüşme ile ilgili ne bir tutanak ne de bir bilgi var!

İki taraf da konuştuklarımız mezara gidecek diyor!

Konuşulanlar devlet işi olsa eşyanın tabiatı gereği kaydı ya da tutanağı olurdu. Böyle bir kayıt olmadığına göre belli ki başka başka şeyler konuşuldu.

Hayır öyle değilse, kamuoyunun bu ısrarına rağmen susmak neden? 

O günleri tekrar göz önüne getirip sorgulayın.

Tayyip Erdoğan bile oyumuz yüzde 30’lar cıvarında derken, ansızın bir muhtıra devreye sokuluyor ve AKP’ye tıpkı Kenan Evren’in 1983 sonlarında rahmetli Turgut üzal’ın ANAP’ına yaptığının benzeri büyük bir kıyak yapılıyor, yani istismar imkanı veriliyor.

AKP, o muhtıra ile mübalağasız yüzde 10-15 arası ilave oy aldı.

Efendim asker onu öngöremedi demeyin, seçim öncesinde böyle bir teşebbüsün hangi sonuçları doğuracağını değil bir kurmay subay, ilk mektep çocukları bile kestirebilir.

Ama gördük işte, Yaşar Paşa kestiremedi diyebilirsiniz!

Acaba!..

Ben inanmıyorum ama bazı mahfillerde Yaşar Paşa’nın bazı dış etkiler sebebi ile öyle davrandığı ve AKP’yi böyle bir metotla bilinçli olarak uçurduğu gibi spekülasyonlar yapılıyor.

Elbette bunlar doğru değil, lakin seçim öncesinde verilen ve fiilen takip edilmeyen muhtıranın hemen sonrasında yaşanan ve de gizli kalan Dolmabahçe buluşması ile AKP’nin bugünkü 27 Nisan muhtırasını görmezden gelen tutumu insana acaba mı dedirtiyor.

Bulanık zihinleri aydınlatmak için Yaşar Paşa, Dolmabahçe’de konuşulanları ya açıklamalı ya da açıklamalıdır. 



*“Dikkat et evine* *montaj CD koyarlar!”* 

Birkaç gün önceydi.

Yakın geçmişte güvenlik bürokrasisinin zirvelerinde bulunmuş önemli bir isimden, ortak dostumuz kanalı ile görüşmek için davet aldım.

Kamuoyunun iyi tanıdığı isimle Gaziosmanpaşa’da pek bilinmeyen bir lokantada buluştuk.

İlk sözü şu oldu:

*- “Yazıların AKP derin devletini çok rahatsız ediyor. Dikkatli olmalısın.”* 

Devam etti:

*- “Seni ve senin gibi keskin bir kaç muhalif kalemi yakından izlediklerini biliyorum. Belli ki bir kanunsuzluğunu ya da açığını bulamadılar.”* 

Gülümseyerek* “O zaman mes’ele yok”* deyince şu karşılığı aldım:

*- “Yanlışın olmazsa aşağıdakiler yukarıya yaranmak için bir yanlış uydurabilirler. Böyle bir şeye yukarısı emir verir demiyorum, o olmaz ama aşağıların psikolojisi budur.”* 

Araya girip, *“Mesela ne yapabilirler”* dedim.

Cevap:

*“Pek çok şey. Zaten bunları sen de tahmin edebilirsin. Bilgisayarına yüklemeler yapabilirler. Evine ya da bürona, montajlı CD’ler koyabilirler. Telefonda yaptığın özel konuşmalarını servis edebilirler. Ya da kanunen suç olan herhangi bir şeyi bürona ya da evine bırakabilirler. İsterlerse emin ol, yaparlar bunu. Bunları sana korkutmak için değil, dikkatli olman için aktarıyorum. Bu aralar dikkat et evine hırsız da girmesin, sana gelecek hırsız almaya değil, bırakmaya gelir.”* 

Durum budur efendim...

Açıklıkla söylemeliyim ki dostça yapılan bu ikazdan zerre ürkmüş değiliz. 

Biz bu tür şeylere 12 Eylül öncesinden alışığız.

Dahası, bizim abdestimizden zerre şüphemiz yok! Komplo yapan olursa, bunun bedelini ama burada ama mahşerde mutlaka öder..

Sahi evimizin ve büromuzun temiz olduğunu notere onaylatma imkanı var mıdır?

*Not:* Bu anlatılanları bir süre yazıp yazmama arasında tereddüt geçirdim ama en iyisi yazıp, kamuoyu ile paylaşmak dedim...

...

----------


## bozok

*`Mustafa Duyar benim talimatımla öldürüldü'* 



*Karagümrük üetesi elebaşı `Nuriş' cezaevinden 6 sayfalık mektup gönderdi* 

*26.06.2009 / Bahri KARATAş / İZMİR, (DHA)* 


HAKKINDA kesinleşmiş çok sayıda hapis cezası bulunan ve çeşitli mahkemelerde birçok davası da devam eden, kamuoyunda Karagümrük üetesi elebaşı* `Nuriş'* olarak bilinen Nuri Ergin, yattığı Edirne F Tipi Cezaevi'nden, avukatı Ergün Bademci aracılığıyla basın mensuplarına 6 sayfadan oluşan mektup gönderdi. Ergin mektubunda başından geçen olayları anlattı, üzdemir Sabancı'yı öldüren DHKP-C üyesi Mustafa Duyar'ı kendisinin öldürttüğünü yazdı.

Nuri Ergin, *`Basın açıklamamdır'* diye başlayan 6 sayfalık mektubunu, kaldığı cezaevi yönetiminden izin alarak avukatı İzmir Barosu üyesi Ergün Bademci'ye gönderip, basın mensuplarına iletmesini istedi. Ergin, mektubunda şunları yazdı:

"Hasmımız olan Allattin üakıcı'yla aramızdaki olaylardan dolayı yargılanmakta olduğumuz İstanbul 9'uncu Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne kardeşim Vedat ile karar duruşmasına götürüldük. Kurtlar Vadisi dizisinin *`Polat Alemdar'* karakterindeki Necati şaşmaz ve dizinin yapımcısı olan abisi Raci şaşmaz'a söylemiş olduğum, sizlerin önündeki tehditli sözlerimden sonra, bazı yanlı medya tarafından yanlış yorumlarla haberler yapıldı. Gazetelerde benim bu sözlerimin üzerine irtica başlıklı bir haberde, *`Kurtlar Vadisi dizisi kirletilmek mi isteniyor'* diye yazı yazıldı. Bir başkasında ise şaşmaz kardeşlere söylediğim tehditli sözlerim başka yere çekilerek, benim dizinin yeni sezonunda girecek olan* `Gladyo'* filmine olan tepkimden, sinirlenip bu yüzden onları tehdit ettiğim yazılmıştır. Ben 46 yaşında, kardeşim Vedat Ergin 36 yaşındadır. Bizim hayatımız boyunca ne Gladyo'yla, ne MİT'le, ne JİTEM'le, ne polisle ne bir cemaaatle, ne bir partiyle hiçbir işimiz olmaz, asla ve asla olamaz. Eğer biz bir suç işlemişsek polis görevini yapar, bunun dışında yukarıda belirttiğim hiçbir teşkilatla işimiz olmaz. Bizi tanıyan şerefli tüm insanlar ve bu alemin şerefli tüm delikanları da bunu çok iyi bilir. Ancak bir takım medya kuruluşlarınca hakkımızda, altını çizerek söylüyorum, özelikle bizim üzerimize tezgahlar kurularak devamlı iftiralar atılmaktadır. Dolayısıyla Kurtlar Vadisi dizisindeki şaşmaz kardeşler hakkındaki düşüncelerimize bu aşamada nokta koyduğumuzun bilinmesini istiyoruz," 


*`VELİ KüüüK'TEN TALİMAT ALMADIK'*

Ergenekon adı verilen davayla ilgili tutuklu ve tutuksuz sanıklardan çok yanlı medya tarafından kendisi ve kardeşi Vedat Ergin hakkında birçok asılsız haberler yapıldığını öne süren Nuri Ergin mektubuna şöyle devam etti:

"Afyon Cezaevi'nde, benim talimatımla öldürülen DHKP-C'li Mustafa Duyar'ı, Veli Küçük'ün talimatıyla gerçekleştirdiğimiz yazıldı, çizildi. Bunların hepsi külliyen yalan, hiçbir doğruluk payı yoktur. Bana ve kardeşim Vedat'a, Allah'ın hiçbir kulunun emir ve talimat vermeyeceğini bu ülkede yaşayan tüm şerefli insanlar ve bu alemin tüm delikanlıları bilir. Ne Veli Küçük'ü, ne talimatı. Bu asılsız yalan haberleri bir takım şer odaklarının özellikle yaptırdığını biliyoruz. Bunların yaptırdığı haberlere kargalar bile güler. Bizim Savcı Zekeriya üz'e 22 Mayıs 2008'de vermiş olduğumuz ifademiz, yüce yargının tutanaklarında mevcuttur. Veli Küçük'le ilgili en ufak bir suçlayıcı ifademiz olup ortaya çıkartmayan herkesi namert ilan ediyoruz. Veli Küçük, Ergenekon davasındaki ifadesinde mahkeme heyetine bizi savcıların yönlendirdiğini söylemiş. Veli Küçük'ün, bu söylediklerini gazetelerde okudum. Bu sözler eğer doğruysa Veli Küçük'e aitse, o savcılar kimmiş. Bizi kim yönlendirebilirmiş, kendisi onurlu ve şerefli bir şekilde bunu açıklasın ayıptır. Giymiş olduğu şerefli üniformasına saygımız olmasa, sözlerine karşılık ağır kırıcı konuşuruz. Herkesin kilosundan ağır bizlerde cezalar var. Allah'ın hiçbir kuluna onurumuzdan gururumuzdan ödün vermeyiz. Herkesin gerçekle bağdaşmayan, arkamızdan söz söylemesi ayıp, yakışmıyor. Ergenekon davasında bizlerinde dinlenmesi yönünde bazı sanıkların avukatlarının talebi olmuş. Gerekirse, mahkeme çağırırsa gelip bildiklerimizi söyleriz."


*`MUSTAFA DUYAR'I BEN üLDüRTTüM'* 

Mustafa Duyar'ın öldürülmesi olayı ile bazı kişilerin çok ilgilendiğini belirten Nuri Ergin, bu konu ile ilgili Savcı Zekeriya üz'e her şeyi anlattığını kaydederek, mektubunun son bölümünde şöyle dedi:

"Ben İstanbul 9'uncu Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyetine geçtiğimiz 8 Haziran'da dedim ki;* `Sayın Savcı Zekeriya üz'e sizin aracılığınızla sesleniyorum. Mustafa Duyar'ın öldürülmesi olayıyla çok ilgileniyorsa, rahmetli üzdemir Sabancı'yı öldürdükten sonra, bir erimizi şehit ettikten sonra, bulunmuş olduğu Kırklareli E Tipi Cezaevi'nden dışarıya çıkarıp, hangi şer odakları, neyin mükafatı olarak villalarda alem yaptırdıysalar, bunları araştırıp ortaya çıkarsın'* dedim. Duruşmada, Cezaevleri Eski Genel Müdürü Ali Suat Ertosun'la ilgili bir söz söylemedim. Bunlar hep saptırılarak yazıldı. Ayrıca Mustafa Duyar'ın yatmış olduğu cezaevinde aynı tahrilerde ne ben ne de kardeşim yatmadık, bu da yalandır. Doğru olan Mustafa Duyar'ın, Afyon Cezaevi'nde, kardeşliğinden, kader arkadaşlığından, onur ve gurur duyduğumuz kardeşimiz Sami Tokur'un, benim talimatımla öldürmesidir. Gerçekler budur böyle bilinmelidir."

...

----------


## bozok

*Yıldıray Oğur Varken Mahkemeye Ne Hacet?*



Taraf’ta Yıldıray Oğur diye bir adam var, bu şahsın hallerini yazmadan geçemeyeceğim. 

Adam mahkeme salonunda bir _“demokrasi değnekçisi”_, bir _“haller prensi”_ gibi dolanıyor . Sanıklara öyle nefretle bir bakışı var ki gazeteci değil, dağdan leşi inenlerin yakini zannedersiniz. 

*Bir de çok ünlü bir yazar, derin gözlemci falan olduğunu, herkesin kendisine baktığını düşünüyor olmalı ki sürekli kimsenin göremediği detayları not ediyormuş gibi hareketler yapıyor.* 

*İnsanların en doğal hallerini büyük bir dikkatle inceleyip derin notlar alan adam pozları kesiyor.* Ferda Paksüt’ün oturduğu sandalyenin önünden geçip gitmesini not alışını görmeliydiniz; sanki Napolyon’un Moskova seferini yazacak. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Bir olaya, *“birnci”, “ikinci”* gibi sıfatlarla numaralamaya başlamak aslında korkutucudur; çünkü o durumun benimsendiğini, süreklilik kazandığını, meşrulaştığını gösterir.
 
_“İkinci Ergenekon Davası”_* maalesef böyle bir kodlamanın başarıya ulaşmış hali olarak sahne aldı..* 20 Temmuz’da Silivri’deki ilk duruşmanın başladığı saatlerde, “üçüncü Ergenekon İddianamesi” de mahkemeye gönderildi. Böylece, dış basının çok isabetli bir şekilde _“pembe dizi gibi”_ dediği Ergnekon çıkmazına yeni bir düğüm daha atılmış oldu. Dördüncü, beşinci, belki de altıncı bir iddianameyle belli ki dava dünyanın en büyük hukuk çöplüğüne dönüştürülerek içinden tamamen çıkılmaz bir hale getirilmek hedefleniyor. 

Bu davayı Türkiye’nin başına saranlarca belirlenen yöntem bu: Sonuç almayı imkansız hale getirip çürümeye terk etmek…

Bu arada “intikam” denilen şeytani duyguyu en acımasız biçimde tatmin etmek. Tutukluluğu bir kabir azabına dönüştürmek, savunma hakkını kullanılamaz hale getirmek, mahkemeyi figüran mertebesine indirmek, hukuku ve adaleti polisiye aşamasından ibaret kılmak…

Ergenekon adlı cadı kazanını kuranlar, amaçlarını bu kadar pervasızca gerçekleştirirken, *böyle bir utanç davasının mağduru olanlar maalesef olaylardan yeterince ders çıkarmış görünmüyorlar.* 

20 Temmuz’da başlayan ikinci Ergenekon davasının bende uyandırdığı ilk izlenim bu..

*Duruşma, sanki Ekim 2008’den beri hiçbir şey olmamış gibi başladı.* 

Sanki 90 küsur duruşmayı geride bırakmamışız, sanki yüzlerce suçlama hiç çürütülmemiş, 

sanki kimi krokilerin bizzat savcıların el yazısıyla yazıldığı, aramalar sırasında polis tarafından CD bırakıldığı ortaya çıkmamış..

Sanki, daha davanın adı bilinmezken ümraniye’deki gecekonduda arama yapan polislerin _“Ergenekonsa s..tir et”_ diye konuştukları görüntüler yayınlanmamış, 

sanki “falanca tarihte yurtdışında yasa dışı toplantı yapıyordu” denilen sanıklar o tarihte ceza evinde yattıklarını kanıtlamamışlar..

Sanki “Ataşehir toplantısı” denilen yerde öyle bir villanın olmadığı, dahası bu toplantıya katıldıkları iddia edilen kişilerin her birinin ayrı bir ilde olduğu baz istasyonu kayıtlarıyla ortaya çıkarılmamış…

Bir iddianamenin bu derece tartışmalı olduğunu bu kanıtlar bile ortaya çıkaramıyorsa, bir sanık daha ne yapabilir ki? 

Bir mahkeme bu kadar somut, bu kadar önemli delilleri yok sayıp tutukluluk halini ısrarla sürdürüyorsa savunmanın bir anlamı kalır mı? 

Maalesef ikinci Ergenekon davası, işte bütün bunlar sanki hiç olmamış gibi başladı. 

Tutuklu sanılar, tıpkı ilk davanın tutukluları gibi ilk duruşmada suçsuzluklarını kanıtlayıp tahliye olacakları umuduyla geldiler salona. 

*Duruşma hiçbir karar alınmaksızın 6 Ağustos’a ertelenince sanıklardan Adil Serdar Saçan isyan etti.* 

_“On aydır bu günü bekliyorum, daha ilk duruşmada yirmi gün ara veriliyor, bu şerefsizliktir”_ 

diye bağırmaya başlayan Saçan’ı duruşmayı izleyen kızının _“Baba sakin ol”_ yalvarmaları bile yatıştıramadı.

On aydır tutuklu olan Tuncay üzkan da salondan çıkarken Savcı Mehmet AliPekgüzel’e ağır sözler söyledi. 

üzkan’ın 

_“Beni madem teröristlikle suçluyorsun, kanıtlayacaksın.. Kanıtlayamazsan…”_ dediği duyulurken, sanıklardan gelen en ağır tacizleri bile gülümseyerek dinlemesiyle ünlenen Savcı Pekgüzel olduğu yerde donup kaldı.

*İlk duruşmanın tutuklu sanıklar için hayal kırıklığı ile sonuçlanmasında avukatların katkısı olduğunu söylemek zorundayız.* Reddi hakim talebinin daha önceki duruşmalarda sonuç vermediği ve reddi hakim talebinin diğer bütün talepleri askıya aldıracağı biline biline neden böyle bir yola gidildiği anlaşılamadı. 

İkinci davanın avukatları, ilk davada denenmiş ve çıkmaz sokakla sonuçlanmış yöntemleri bilmiyor olabilirler ama örneğin Ahmet ülger gibi ilk davada da yer almış tecrübeli bir avukatın mahkeme heyetinin çekilmesini istemesi en azından taktik bir hataydı. Böyle bir talebin hele de üçüncü iddianame mahkemeye gönderilmişken, duruşmanın en az yirmi gün geriye atılmasından başka bir işe yaramayacağı o kadar açıktı ki…

*İddianame okunsun mu okunmasın mı tartışması başta olmak üzere daha önce onlarca kez yapılmış ve sürecin uzamasından başka bir şey getirmemiş tartışmalar, sıfırdan başlanarak yine yapıldı.* Tutuku sanıkların, _“Yüz bin sayfalık ek delilleri okuma imkanımız yok, bilgisayar istiyoruz”_ şeklindeki talepleri bile bütün haklılığına rağmen faydasızdı Yüz bin sayfa delili evde 5 bilgisayarla bile okuyamıyoruz. Bari bırakın savunma hakkınız kısıtlanmış olsun, hiç değilse temyizde işe yarar. Her koğuşa birer bilgisayar verip gerekli imkanı sağlamış olacaklar yok yere…

*Bu davada ilkinin aksine müdahil olmak isteyenlerin bulunmayışı ilginçti.* İlk davada keçisi kaybolan, kızı kaçırılan, arabası çalınan herkes _“Ergenekon yapmıştır”_ diye mahkeme salonuna üşüşmüştü. 

Bu kez niye yoktular acaba? Diyarbakır Barosu Başkanı bile gelmedi. DTP’liler de yoktu..Yırtık bluejeanlı, marka rujlu ve Hermes türbanlı “genç sivilleri” de göremedik. Oysa o çok meraklı oldukları asıl “darbe” iddiası bu davadaydı. *Acaba kumanda edildikleri merkezler,* _“maksat hasıl oldu, yok yere gürültü çıkarmayın”_ *dediler de ondan mı sır olundu?* 

Taraf’ta Yıldıray Oğur diye bir adam var, bu şahsın hallerini yazmadan geçemeyeceğim. 

Adam mahkeme salonunda bir _“demokrasi değnekçisi”_, bir _“haller prensi”_ gibi dolanıyor . Sanıklara öyle nefretle bir bakışı var ki gazeteci değil, dağdan leşi inenlerin yakini zannedersiniz. 

*Bir de çok ünlü bir yazar, derin gözlemci falan olduğunu, herkesin kendisine baktığını düşünüyor olmalı ki sürekli kimsenin göremediği detayları not ediyormuş gibi hareketler yapıyor.* 

*İnsanların en doğal hallerini büyük bir dikkatle inceleyip derin notlar alan adam pozları kesiyor.* Ferda Paksüt’ün oturduğu sandalyenin önünden geçip gitmesini not alışını görmeliydiniz; sanki Napolyon’un Moskova seferini yazacak. 

Oysa kadın öylece yürüyüp gitti işte…

Ertesi gün köşesinde, 

_“__Tutuklu teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi’nin iddianamede Karargah Evleri yapılanmasında kendisine aralarında hiçbir akrabalık bağı yokken “ağabeylik” ve “ablalık” ettiği söylenen Aydın Kardeşlerin hemen yanında oturması, aynı yapılanma içinde tutuksuz yargılanan teğmenlerin de bağlantılı oldukları bir yayınevi sorumlusuyla (Hatice Bahtiyar) birlikte oturmaları fiili kanıt gibiydi”_

diye yazdı bu şahıs…

Yıldıray varken mahkemeye ne hacet..*Yanyana oturmak “fiili kanıt gibiymiş” baksanıza…*


*Bence duruşmanın en eğlenceli adamı, Taraf gazetesi çıkarılmadan önce adı sanı bilinmeyen bu Yıldıray Oğur’du…*




*F. SİBEL YüKSEK / AüIK İSTİHBARAT / 21.07.2009*

----------


## bozok

*MİT'e şok Suçlama!*


 

*Bu iddialar çok konuşulacak...*

Almanya’nın en büyük terör davasında yargılanan Türklerden Atilla Selek, patlayıcı düzeneklerini MİT bağlantılı Mevlüt K. isimli bir başka Türk’ten aldıklarını söyledi. Alman basınına göre, Türkiye ile yaşanabilecek diplomatik sorunlar nedeniyle Mevlüt K. hakkında tutuklama kararı çıkarılamıyor. 

Almanya’da iki yıl önce ABD tesislerine bombalı saldırı hazırlığındayken yakalanan ikisi Türk dört zanlının yargılandığı davada, Türkiye’yi ve Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı’nı (MİT) sıkıntıya sokacak iddialar ortaya atıldı. ürgüt evinde ele geçirilen 400 kilogram TNT’nin ateşleme düzeneklerini temin etmekle suçlanan ve kaçtığı Konya’da Türk polisi tarafından yakalanarak geçen yıl Almanya’ya teslim edilen Atilla Selek (24) isimli sanık, MİT bağlantılı Mevlüt K. isimli bir kişinin kendilerine yardımcı olduğunu söyledi. Der Spiegel ve Focus dergilerinde yer alan haberlere göre, Selek, 1100 sayfalık ifadesinde Mevlüt K.’nın planlanan terör saldırısı için ateşleyici mekanizmayı veren kişi olduğu gibi aynı zamanda Türk gizli servisiyle de bağlantı içinde olduğunu anlattı. 

*“Onsuz yapamazdık”* 

Selek sorgusunda,* “O olmadan bunu yapamazdık. Mevlüt K. gerçekleştirdiğimiz hücre toplantılarına ara verip çıkıyor ve bir saat sonra dönüyordu. Bu aralarda Türk ajanlarla görüşüyordu. Bu buluşmadan sonra tekrar hücre toplantısına gelen Mevlüt K. bir defasında Alman polisinin bir İslamcı terör grubunu takip ettiğini anlattı ve aranan kişilerin isimlerini saydı. Bu isimler arasında ben de vardım. Mevlüt K. ’bu bilgileri gizli servisten çaldım’ dedi”* ifadelerini kullandı. Der Spiegel’e göre Federal Savcılık, gizli haber alma örgütlerinin olası karmaşık bağlantıları ve Türkiye ile yaşanabilecek diplomatik sorunlar nedeni ile Mevlüt K. hakkında şu an için tutuklama kararı çıkarmıyor. Focus ise söz konusu tutuklama kararının hazırlandığını iddia etti. Selek’in avukatı da işlenen suçun devlet örgütleri gözetiminde gerçekleşmiş olması halinde müvekkiline verilecek olan cezanın daha da azalacağını savundu. Başta ABD’nin Almanya’daki askeri üssü olan Ramstein’ın yanı sıra Frankfurt Havaalanı’nın da aralarında bulunduğu birçok önemli hedefe saldırı hazırlığında olan terör hücresi Sauerland bölgesinde 4 Eylül 2007’de yapıla baskınla çökertilmişti. Bu yıl başlayan davada Selek dışında ikisi sonradan Müslüman olan Alman vatandaşları Fritz Gelowicz (29) ve Daniel Schneider (22) ile Türk asıllı Adem Yılmaz (29) da yargılanıyor. 



*27.07.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon Savcılarına üvgü*

 

*Hilmi üzkök: Kimsenin cesaret edemediği bir soruşturma başlattınız.*

Hilmi üzkök’ün *‘Türkiye tarihinde kimsenin cesaret edemediği bir soruşturma başlattınız’’* sözlerine savcılar *‘Siz de burada bir tarih yazacaksınız’* karşılığı vermiş 

Star Gazetesi'nden Helin şahin'in haberine göre Genelkurmay eski Başkanı Hilmi üzkök’ün Ergenekon savcılarına 8 saat* ‘tanık’* olarak verdiği ifadeleri 3. Ergenekon iddianamesine girdiği öğrenildi. üzkök’ün Genelkurmay Başkanı olduğu dönemde planlandığı iddia edilen* "darbe girişimi"* iddilarıyla ilgili süreç hakkında bugüne kadar gündeme gelmeyen birçok konuda önemli bilgiler verdiği öğrenildi. üzkök, savcıları da kutlamış. 


*üZEL ODADA 8 SAAT TANIKLIK ETTİ* 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin 3. Ergenekon iddianamesi üzerindeki incelemesi sürüyor. Mahkemenin, incelemesini tamamlamasının ardından iddianamenin 31 Temmuz’da açıklanacağı belirtiliyor. 

İddianamede yer alan en önemli ‘tanık’ ise Genelkurmay eski Başkanı Hilmi üzkök. Nisan ayında İzmir Adliyesi’nde özel bir odada Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcılara ‘tanık’ sıfatıyla 8 saat ifade veren üzkök’ün, 2. iddianamede yer alan ‘darbe’ girişimleriyle ilgili önemli bilgiler verdiği kaydedildi. 

*‘BİR DüNEMİ AYDINLATACAKSINIZ’* 

Emekli Orgeneral üzkök’ün ifadesine başlarken Ergenekon savcılarına, *‘’Türkiye tarihinde kimsenin cesaret edemediği bir soruşturma başlattınız’’* dediği kaydedildi. Savcıların da üzkök’e* ‘’Siz de burada bir tarih yazacaksınız. Anlatacaklarınız Türkiye için çok önemli’’* karşılığını verdiği öğrenildi. üzkök’ün, Mustafa Balbay ile eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek’e ait günlüklerdeki darbe girişimiyle ilgili tanıklık yaptığı ifade edildi. 

*SAVCILARA BİLİNMEYENLERİ DE ANLATTI* 

Günlüklerdeki darbe planlarını tüm ayrıntılarıyla anlattığı belirtilen Orgeneral üzkök’ün, o dönem ordu içinde yaşanan sürecin aktörlerini de tek tek sıraladığı belirtildi. üzkök’ün, darbe girişimi konusunda bugüne kadar bilinmeyen ya da gündeme gelmeyen pek çok konu hakkında savcılara detaylı bilgi verdiği ifade edildi. 

*İDHAR EKİBİNİN şİFRELERİNİ VERDİ* 

Hilmi üzkök’ün verdiği ifadeler ışığında ordu içindeki* ‘idhar’* (yedek) kadrosunun da soruşturma kapsamında mercek altına alındığı bildirildi. 2. İddianamede Eruygur’da ele geçen belgede, *‘’Darbe ekibi dağıtılsa bile hareketi sürdürecek idharın yapılması öngörülmüştür. Orgeneral üzkök tarafından girişim önlendiğine göre, hareketi devam ettirmek üzere yapılan kadrolaşma bugün devam etmektedir. üünkü Orgeneral üzkök herhangi bir tasfiye yapmamıştır’’* deniliyordu. 

*Adım adım üzkök’ü emekli etme planı* 

2. iddianamede* ‘Ayşığı’* darbe planı çerçevesinde darbe planlarını hazırlayan ekibin, Hilmi üzkök’ü istifaya götürmek için yaptıkları plan da aşama aşama verilmişti. İşte o plan: 

*Doğrudan girişim:* üç Kuvvet Komutanı ve Jandarma Genel Komutanı’nın ziyaret ederek doğrudan istifaya zorlamaları. 

*Dolaylı girişim:* Orgeneral seviyesindeki General ve Amirallerin topluca imzalı açık mektuplarının Genelkurmay Başkanına verilmesi. 

*Gri girişim:* TSK mensuplarının yazılı ve imzalı açık mektuplarının kuvvet komutanları tarafından Genelkurmay Başkanına verilmesi. 

*Siyah girişim:* Kuvvet komutanları, TSK mensupları ve sivillerin açıktan çekil baskısı yapması. Aydınların, ve sendikalarının ‘çekil’ demeleri. 

*Darbe için yoksan ya çekil ya da çekil* 

Ergenekon soruşturmasının 2. iddianamesinde yer alan darbe planlarında, üzkök’ün istifaya zorlanması yönündeki girişimler anlatılmıştı. *‘Ayışığı’* adlı darbe planında, üzkök’ün emekliye ayrılması ya da etkisiz hale getirilmesi, azami sayıda milletvekilinin Başbakan Recep Tayip Erdoğan’ı terk etmesinin sağlanması, Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer’in görevini sürdürmesi için yapılması gerekenler detaylarıyla yer almıştı. 

*üZKüK’ü MEDYA ARACILIğIYLA SIKIşTIRALIM* 

Darbe planında* ‘’TSK’nın birlik içinde olduğu, Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök’ün bu birliği bozduğu ve bu nedenle emekliye ayrılması gerektiğinin, basın yayın organları aracılığı ile halka taşınması. üzkök’e yönelik ‘ya çekil, ya çekil’ baskısının çok boyutlu ve çok sesli olarak arttırılması. Darbe planının geniş tabanlı olduğu izlenimiyle göz dağı verilmesi’’* ifadeleri dikkat çekmişti. 

*Ne teyid ederim ne tekzip ederim* 

Darbe günlüklerinin gündeme gelmesinin ardından Milliyet yazarı Fikret Bila’ya konuşan üzkök, darbe günlükleriyle ilgili *‘’Anılarda geçtiği öne sürülerek gündeme getirilen bu olaylarla ilgili olarak, ne vardır, ne yoktur derim. Başka bir ifadeyle ne teyit ederim, ne tekzip ederim. Benim söyleyebileceğim budur’’* demişti. 




*27.07.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da şok Gelişme!*


 

*3 Hizb-ut Tahrir üyesinin Ergenekon sanığı ile ilişkisi olduğu iddia ediliyor...*

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında tutuklu sanıklardan Fikret Emek'in 3 Hizb-ut Tahrirci ile irtibatlı olduğu iddia edildi. 

Gözaltına alınan 3 Hizbut Tahrir üyesi olan Sedat Temiz, Uğur Kankur ve İsmail Gürbüz'ün Ergenekon sanıklarından 3 isimle irtibat halinde olduğu iddia edildi. 



*27.07.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Beyoğlu'nda suikast silahı bulundu*

*28.07.2009 / HüRRİYET*



*Beyoğlu'nda ihbar üzerine bir binada arama yapan polis, poşete sarılı uzun namlulu suikast silahı buldu.*


Beyoğlu Yeniçeri Ağası sokakta bulunan boş binaya elinde silahla bazı kişilerin girdiği yönündeki ihbar üzerine araştırma yapan Terörle Mücadele ekipleri poşete sarılı bir Alman menşeili olduğu tahmin edilen uzun namlulu suikast silahı buldu. 

üzerinde dürbünü, şarjörü ve mermilerinin de bulunduğu tespit edilen tüfek incelenmek üzere Emniyet Müdürlüğü'ne götürüldü.

...

----------


## bozok

*Yamak, sırlarıyla gitti* 


*Can Dündar* 
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*28 Temmuz 2009*



Dün vefat eden emekli Org. Kemal Yamak, kamuoyunda* “kortrgerilla”* olarak bilinen üzel Harp Dairesi’ni 12 Mart döneminde yönetmiş isimdi. 

Yıllardır düğümü çözülemeyen 6-7 Eylül’den Kızıldere’ye, 12 Eylül’ün Diyarbakır’ından üzal suikastına dek birçok konuda sırları bilen isimdi.

Anılarını yayımladı *(“Gölgede Kalan İzler ve Gölgeleşen Bizler”,* Doğan Kitap, 2006*)*; ama sadece bilinmesini istediği kadarını yazdı.

Kalanını beraberinde götürdü.

* * *

Onun adını ilkin Ecevit’ten duymuştum.

Başbakan olunca, dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Semih Sancar‘ın *“üzel Harp Dairesi”* için örtülü ödenekten birkaç milyon lira istediğini anlatmıştı.

Ecevit, o ana dek bu* “Daire”*den bihaberdi. Merakla sordu:

*“Daha önce nereden alıyordunuz parayı?”* 

*“Amerika’dan.”* 

Demek Türkiye’nin güvenliğiyle ilgili bir kurumu Amerika biliyor, Türk Başbakanı bilmiyordu.

Derhal brifing istedi Ecevit...

Brifingi, üzel Harp’in komutanı Kemal Yamak verdi.

* * *

Ecevit o gün üzel Harp Dairesi’nin, adı gizli tutulan bazı* “vatansever gönüllüler”*i ömür boyu istihdam ettiğini öğrendi. Onların gereğinde kullanabilmesi için Türkiye’nin belirli yerlerinde silah depoları oluşturulmuştu. Sivil otoritenin haberdar olmadığı bu örgütün parasını Amerika veriyordu.

(Yamak anılarında ABD’nin o yıl parayı vermeme nedenini,* “Bizi Gladio’ya dahil etmek istediler, reddettik”* diye açıklıyor.)

Ecevit işi takibe aldı. MİT’ten kendisine gelen raporlar, *“Teşkilat, MHP ve kontrgerillayla ortak çalışıyor”* diyordu.

O dönem Sarıkamış’ta tanıştığı komutanın üzel Harpçi olduğunu öğrenince bilgi almaya çalıştı:

*“Askerden kuşkum yok, ama şu ‘sivil uzantılar’dan kaygılıyım. Mesela buradaki MHP İlçe Başkanı o sivil uzantılardan biri olamaz mı?”* diye sordu.

*“üyledir zaten”* cevabını aldı.

O cevabı veren komutan, *Sabri Yirmibeşoğlu*’ydu. 

üzel Harp’te Org. Kemal Yamak’ın sağ koluydu.

* * *

Yamak, anılarında Ecevit’e mesaj yolluyordu:

*“O zaman, bu teşkilatta kendi partisinden ne kadar personelin, hatta Meclis’te birbirini hiç tanımayan kaç milletvekilinin bulunduğunu birisi söyleyiverse ne olurdu?”*

Meclis’teki üzel Harpçi milletvekilleri...

Yamak’ın ele vermediği sırlardan biri de buydu.

üzel Harp’e dair önemli bir ipucu da Evren’in anılarında var.

Evren’e göre, 5 Mayıs 1980 günü Başbakan Demirel kendisine *“teröristlerle mücadelede üzel Harp Dairesi’ndeki personeli kullanmasını”* tavsiye etmiş,* “Vaktiyle bu teşkilat böyle kullanılmıştır”* demişti.

Evren’e göre Demirel, *“Kızıldere”*yi kastediyordu.

* * *

Ecevit başbakandı... Evren cumhurbaşkanı...

Türkiye’nin zirvesindeki bu iki ismin anılarından üzel Harp Dairesi’ni okuyunca siz de merak etmiyor musunuz; acaba Amerika’dan maaşlı bu *“sivil uzantılar”,* neyin mücadelesinde, hangi silahları, ne amaçla kullanmışlardı?

Balgat’ta, Kızıldere’de, İstanbul üniversitesi önünde, 1 Mayıs 1977’de, 7 TİP’li gencin evinde silah çekenler, bomba atanlar onlar mıydı?

üiğli’de Ecevit’e, Ankara’da üzal’a kurşun sıkanı da onlar mı yetiştirmişti?

üzal, suikast soruşturmasını engelleyen* “Paşa”*yı öğrendiği halde niye üzerine gidememişti?

Yakın tarihimiz ne çok sırla kaplı...

İşte onların çoğuna vakıf olan adamı kaybettik dün...

Sırlarını da beraberinde götürdü.


...

----------


## bozok

*STAR’IN SAVCI üZ’E KASTI MI VAR?*
** 
 

Ergenekon savcıları Zekeriya üz ve Fikret Seçen 27 Nisan’da İzmir’e gitmişler ve Genelkurmay eski Başkanı Hilmi üzkök’ün *“tanık sıfatıyla”* ifadesini almışlardı. Savcıların üzkök’ün ayağına gitmelerinin de tartışma konusu olduğu bu görüşmenin bazı ayrıntıları bugün Star gazetesinin manşetinde yer aldı. 

Haberde üzkök’ün ifadelerinin 3. iddianamede yer alacağı belirtilerek sanki gazetenin *“iddianameyi ele geçirdiği”* izlenimi yaratılıyor. Ama gazete haberin kendilerine servis edildiğini gizlemeye de fazla bir özen göstermemiş. üünkü, gerek haberin başlığında, gerekse içeriğinde savcılarla üzkök arasında geçen bazı *özel konuşmalara* da yer verilmiş. Habere göre Hilmi üzkök savcılara *“Türkiye tarihinde kimsenin cesaret edemediği bir soruşturma başlattınız”* demiş, savcılar da ona “Siz de burada bir tarih yazacaksınız” karşılığı vermişler. 

üzel bir sohbet niteliğinde olan bu diyaloglar iddianamede yer alamayacağına göre gazeteye sızdırılmış veya servis edilmişti. üç kişi arasında geçen bu konuşmanın öğrenilebilmesi için Zekeriya üz, Fikret Seçen veya Hilmi üzkök’ten biri tarafından anlatılması gerekiyordu. Görüşmede bir veya daha fazla zabıt katibi var da onlar tarafından sızdırılmışsa o zaman da bu görevliler hakkında soruşturmanın gizliliğini ihlalden soruşturma açılması gerekirdi. 

Star gazetesi bu haberiyle savcıların lehine bir hava yaratmak istiyor olabilir. Ama eğer amaç buysa gazete *“kaş yapayım derken göz çıkarmış”* oluyor. üünkü bu haberi yazdığımız sırada henüz çözülememiş olan HSYK krizinde Ergenekon savcıları davayı siyasallaştırmakla ve soruşturmanın medyaya sızmasını engellememekle suçlanıyorlar. Haber doğruysa savcıların üzkök’e *“burada bir tarih yazacaksınız”* demeleri davayı siyasallaştırmış olduklarının çok açık bir kanıtını teşkil ediyor. Ayrıca bu bilgilerin Star’a sızdırılmış olması da savcılar hakkındaki gizliliği ihlal suçlamalarını haklı kılıyor. 

Yoksa Star’ın savcı Zekeriya üz’e kastı mı var? 



*Odatv.com*
27 Temmuz 2009

----------


## bozok

*Aytaç’ın prezervatifi Günay mı?*



“Dolara yakınlığı İçişleri Bakanı’na olan yakınlığından çok daha fazla olan bu *‘Semiz Kuş’, ‘randevuevlerinin’* güvenliği konusundaki uzmanlığını, *‘fuhuş sektöründen’* ve *‘borsa manipülasyonundan’* haksız kazanç elde eden Emniyetçileri bir yolunu bulup terfi ettirme konusundaki ekstra ihtisas sahibi bilgeliğiyle harmanlayarak *‘özel güvenlikten köşe olmakla’* da perçinledi. 

(...) Batıdaki bir ilden Ankara’ya üç yıl önce geçici görevlendirme ile getirilen ve özel güvenlik konusu hangi daire başkanlığında ise orada çalıştırılan ve şark tayini sürekli ertelenen, kendi devreleri emniyet amiriyken, kendisi kötü sicilinden dolayı hala komiserlikte kalan, organize suç örgütlerine yardım etmekten onlarca ceza alan, pek çok soruşturması devam eden ve Ankara gece hayatının vukuatlı, masalarda sızan ve bıçkın bir müdavimi olması rağmen parası hiç bitmeyen bu kişinin, prezervatifliğini (koruyuculuğunu) *‘Semiz Kuş’*un yaptığını, ne Başbakan, ne de İçişleri Bakanı biliyordur değil mi?” 

Diyelim ki gazete okumuyorsunuz, televizyon izlemiyorsunuz, zapt edilmemiş son birkaç kaleden olan memleketi kurtarma operasyonlarının merkez üssü kahvehanelere hanidir uğramadınız... Gündemle ne ilginiz, ne de oldu-bittiye getirilenlere dair bilginiz var. Yukarıda tırnak içinde verdiğimiz satırları isimlerden, olaylardan, hal ve gidişten yalıtılmış olarak okudunuzda dahi ne görürüsünüz?

Jurnalcilik mi? Hedef gösterme mi? İntikam hissi mi? Hakaret mi? Seviyesizik mi? Ucuzluk mu? Hadsizlik mi? Tehdit mi? Yaranma mı? Yönlendirme mi? Aba altından sopa gösterme mi? Hepsi birden mi?

Cevaplarınızı; mutlaka bekliyorum. üünkü istesek de, istemesek de hepimiz bir şekilde muhatabıyız bu sınır tanımazlığın. Görev ve yetkilerini yatak odalarımıza kadar genişlettiler biliyorsunuz. Satırların yazarı da o yetki alanı genişlerden... Polis Akademisi üğretim üyesi, Kültür Bakanlığı Danışmanı, Taraf köşe yazarı, TESEV raportorü, gedikli televizyon yorumcusu.

Bu geniş yetkli bay her fırsatta ne kadar ‘eğitimli’ olduğundan söz ediyor. Ama anladığım kadarıyla fikir yerine kin biriktirmiş bunca zaman..

Marks *“insanın yarattığı her şey”* diyor *“kültür”* için. Bizim *‘toplumal değerler’* algılamamız dışında çok geniş bir yelpazesi vardır kültürün. *“Mantarı”* bile var anlayın işte!

Nefretin de kültürü olur, kinin de... İşkencenin de kültürü vardır; mesela çağdan çağa, milletten millete farklılık gösterir.

Voltaire’in tanımı daha ilginç: *“Aklın zihnin bazı fakültelerinin amaca eşverişli düşünsel çalışma ve pratiklerle geliştirilmesi...”* 


*Ne danışabilirsiniz?*
Bu geniş yetkili bayın aklının *“bazı fakülteleri”*, amaca elverişli alan yaratmak için *“şartları olgunlaştırma kültürü”* üzerine pratik yapıyor olabilir pekala... Kavramı görüldüğü üzere *“çevir kazı yanmasın”* durumu oluşturmaya müsait... Müsait müsait olmasına da, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti Kültür Bakanlığı *“kültür”*ün hangi boyutunu temsil ediyor?

Kültür Bakanlığı’nın varlık nedeni nefret, kin, intikam duygularından beslenen, kendisi komşunun kümesinden çıkmadığı halde kendi tavuğuna kışt dendiğinde jurnalciliğe başvuran yeni bir toplum modeli oluşturmak mı? 

İçişleri Bakanı’na *“bu adam doları sizden çok sever”*, Başbakan’a *“Ergenekoncularla kankadır”* diyerek gözdağı verir gibi Aytaç. Ne uğruna biliyor musunuz? 1. Eski ortağı Emre kod adlı komiser yazar *“güven ve saygınlığı zedelediği”* gerekçesiyle terfi cezası aldı diye. 2. Yeni kuluçka merkezi olacağı umuduyla, ellerini ovuşturarak bekledikleri Terör ve Güvenlik Müsteşarlığı’nda horozlarını öttürmelerine engel olunur diye.

Geniş yetkili bay *“verdiği bilgiler(!)”*i bulunduğu makamı kullanarak telekulaklar ve telegözlerin verileri ışığında mı topladı bilmiyorum. Bildiğim bir insanın meslek hayatını, özel yaşantısını hedef alıp mevki ve konumuna adeta şantaj aracı olarak kullandıktan sonra yazdığı şu satırların ne denli aciz olduğunu ortaya koyduğu: *“Değil herhangi bir soruşturma geçirmek, yolda yürürken ayağım bir taşa takılıp yere bile düşsem, sorumlusu ‘Semiz Kuş’tur...”* 

ünder Aytaç kendisi insanları* “prezervatif”* olarak tanımladığı için, bu üslubu mecburen tekrarlıyorum: Bu satırlar kendi başını sokacak bir prezarvatif bulma çabası mı? 

Tecrübeme dayanarak *‘tehdit kültürü’* uzmanı olduğunu düşündüğüm Aytaç, bütün sınır tanımazlığına rağmen Kültür Bakanlığı bünyesinde korunduğuna göre, Aytaç’ın prezervatifi de Kültür Bakanı Ertuğrul Günay mı?

Yap, et sonra da karşındakinin savunma hakkını peşinen *‘suç’* olarak ilan ve ihbar et. *Ne bunun adı? Vur kaç mı?* Kültürümüz de, güvenliğimiz de böylelerine emanetse; yanmışız bir kalem...





*28.07.2009 / S. TAşüI / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Bir teğmen daha tutuklandı*



*2 amirale suikast iddiasıyla sorgulanan teğmen tutuklandı*

*28.07.2009 18:09 / haberturk.com*

Deniz Kuvvetleri'nde görevli iki amirale suikast düzenleneceği iddiasıyla ilgili olarak daha önce 5 teğmenin tutuklandığı soruşturmayla ilgili olarak bir teğmen daha gözaltına alındı. Adliyeye çıkartılan teğmen T.A, tutuklanarak cezaevine gönderildi. 

*Serdar KULAKSIZ / AHT*

Gölcük'teki Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı'nda gözaltına alındıktan sonra Merkez Komutanlığı'nda tutulan teğmen T.A, buradaki işlemleri tamamlandıktan sonra sabah saatlerinde Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'ne sevkedildi. Hakim ve savcıların giriş yaptığı kapıdan jandarmaya ait Kocaeli plakalı bir minibüsle içeri alınan T.A, soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcısı Süleyman Pehlivan tarafından sorguya alındı. Savcılık ve hakimde yaklaşık 9 saat süreyle ifade veren teğmen, tutuklanarak cezaevine gönderildi.

TNT kalıpları ile uyuşturucu maddelerin ele geçirildiği, üst düzey komutanlara suikast iddialarının yer aldığı operasyon kapsamında yürütülen soruşturmada, daha önce gözaltına alınan teğmenler A.E, S.E.N, F.A, B.D. ile B.M. tutuklanmıştı.


...

----------


## bozok

*SORUMLULUKTAN KURTULAMAZSIN!*

 
*GüREVİ döneminde askerinin başına çuval geçirilen tek Genelkurmay Başkanı olan emekli Hilmi üzkök’ün, ümraniye savcılarına verdiği ifadede,“Ayışığı ve Yakamoz adlı darbe planlarını biliyordum ama belge yoktu, işlem yapamadım” demesi, siyaset ve hukuk dünyasını kızdırdı. üzkök’ün neden savcılığa gitmediği sorusu da cevapsız kaldı.* 


*Niye savcıya gitmedin?*
CHP Konya Milletvekili ve Anayasa Komisyonu üyesi Atilla Kart, üzkök’ün ifadelerini ‘tutarsız’ olarak niteledi ve şöyle konuştu: Görevi ihmal var. Olayların gelişimine göre konuşmuş. Burada söz konusu olan tutum delilleri bulup işlem yapmak değildir. Bunu ilgili makamlar yapar. Yapılması gereken süreci başlatmanın önünü açmaktır. 


*İsa Gök: Siyasete alet olduğu açık*
İLGİLİ mercileri göreve çağırmalı, tahkikat istemeliydi. Siyasi boyuta girdi, istemesi bile alet oldu. üstünden zaman geçince bu konuşma yakışıksız. 


*Vural Savaş: üzkök’e hiç güvenmem!*
KENDİSİNİN beyanatlarına ve ifadelerine güvenmiyorum. Böyle bir duyum aldığında en azından bunu planlayan kişilerin istifasını istemesi gerekirdi.


*Emekli Hilmi üzkök, görevi döneminde askerinin başına çuval geçirilen tek Genelkurmay Başkanı oldu!..*


*Neden savcıya şikayet etmedin*
ümraniye savcılarına verdiği ifadede, Genelkurmay Başkanı olduğu dönemde “Ayışığı ve Yakamoz” adlı darbe planlarını bildiğini açıklayan emekli üzkök’ün, bu planları neden savcılığa şikayet etmediği merak konusu 

*Haber: Fatih ERBOZ* 

ümraniye soruşturması kapsamında, İstanbul Cumhuriyet savcıları Zekeriya üz ile Fikret Seçen’e Genelkurmay Başkanlığı dönemindeki darbe girişimleri iddiaları nedeniyle ifade veren emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök’ün, “Ayışığı ve Yakamoz konularını biliyordum. Bilgi geliyordu, ancak delil bulamadığım için işlem yapmadım” dediği öğrenildi. Milliyet’in haberine göre; konuyla ilgili sorulan sorulara emekli üzkök, “Hukuki süreçle ilgili hassasiyetimi biliyorsunuz. Hukuki sürecin sonunda her şey açığa çıkacaktır” diye cevap verdi. üzkök’ün ümraniye savcılarınca tanık olarak dinlendiğini açığa çıkartan gazete, “soruşturmanın en kritik ifadesi” olarak gösterilen bu metinde yer alan çok önemli başlıklara ulaştı.


*Tefrik edildi*
İkinci ümraniye iddianamesinde, eski Jandarma Genel Komutanı Org. şener Eruygur’un, dönemin kuvvet komutanları Org. Aytaç Yalman, Org. İbrahim Fırtına ve Org. üzden ürnek’le birlikte bazı darbe planları yaptığı ileri sürüldü. üz’ün de aralarında bulunduğu ümraniye savcıları, Ayışığı, Sarıkız, Yakamoz ve Eldiven adlı darbe planlarının detaylarına da iddianamede yer verdi. Savcılar, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı ürnek’e ait olduğu iddia edilen “Darbe Günlükleri” ne iddianamede geniş yer ayırdı. İddianamede, bu konularla ilgili soruşturmanın “tefrik” (ayırma) edildiği belirtildi.


*20 sayfalık*
üz ile Seçen, tefrik edilen darbe girişimleri iddiaları dosyasıyla ilgili olarak, 25 Nisan’da gittikleri İzmir’de, daha önce, “Hukuk çağırırsa icabet etmek gerekir diye düşünürüm. Sanık veya tanık olarak mahkeme çağırırsa ’gitmem’denilemez” açıklamasını yapan üzkök’ün ifadesine başvurdu. “Bilgi sahibi” sıfatıyla İzmir Adliyesi’ndeki özel bir odada ifade veren üzkök’ün tutanağının yaklaşık 20 sayfa olduğu öğrenildi.


*İşlem yapmadı*
üzkök’ün, darbe girişimi iddiaları konusunda, “Ayışığı ve Yakamoz konularını biliyordum. Bilgi geliyordu, ancak delil bulamadığım için işlem yapmadım” dediği öğrenildi. Bu konuda daha önce “Girişimleri biliyorsa, neden işlem yapmadı?” şeklinde eleştirilere uğrayan üzkök, böylece, işlem yapmamasının nedenini de açıklamış oldu. üzkök’ün ifadesinde, ümraniye davasının en önemli sanıklarından Eruygur’un, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı döneminde en yakın çalıştığı isimlerden olan, eski Jandarma İstihbarat Daire Başkanı emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz’le ilgili iddialara da değindiği anlaşıldı. üzkök’ün, çok sayıda kişinin telefonunu mahkeme kararı olmaksızın dinlettiği, kendisini ya da Eruygur’u ziyarete gelen kişilerin konuşmalarını kayda aldığı öne sürülen Ersöz için, “Ersöz’ü çağırıp görüştüm. İllegal telefon dinlemeleriyle ilgili konuştum. ’Bu konular nedir?’ diye sordum. Bana, ’Bunlar söz konusu olamaz’ dedi” şeklinde ifade verdiği öğrenildi.


*8 saatlik ifade*
üzkök’ün ifadesine, 3. veya 4. ümraniye iddianamesinde yer verileceği bildirildi. İfadesinin detaylarıyla ilgili bilgisine başvurulan emekli üzkök, hukuki sürecin devam ettiğini, bu konularda konuşmasının uygun olmayacağını belirterek, “Hukuki süreçle ilgili benim hassasiyetimi biliyorsunuz. Hukuki sürecin sonunda her şey açığa çıkacaktır” dedi. ümraniye savcılarına ifade vermeden önce Genelkurmay Adli Müşavirliği’ni arayarak hukuki destek aldığını söyleyen üzkök, sorgunun yaklaşık 8 saat sürmesini ise “8 saat sürdü ama aralar verildi. Savcılarla köfte ekmek yedik” diye açıklamıştı.

*üuval da gündeme geldi mi?*
Emekli Hilmi üzkök, kamuoyu tarafından Türk askerlerinin başına çuval geçirilmesi olayıyla hatırlanıyor. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı döneminde askerinin başına çuval geçirilen Hilmi üzkök’ün, ümraniye savcılarıyla köfte-ekmek yiyerek yaptığı 8 saatlik ifade görüşmesi sırasında bu olayı anlatıp anlatmadığı bi-linmiyor. üzkök, görevi döneminde askerinin başına çuval geçirilen ilk ve tek Genelkurmay Başkanı. 

*Pratik çözümmüş*
üzkök emekli olduktan sonra çuval olayıyla ilgili olarak bir kere konuşmuş, o konuşmasında da şu sözleriyle tepki çekmişti: “Ben ABD’lilerin çuval olayının bizi bu kadar rencide edeceğini bildiklerini zannetmiyorum. üünkü onlar için bu çok normal. Göz bağlamak yerine, tamamen pratik bir çözüm. Bu çuval da değil, görmesini engelleyecek bir poşet.” 
4 Temmuz 2003 günü Kuzey Irak’ın Süleymaniye kentinde karargah kurmuş bulunan 11 Türk askeri ve Türkmen mihmandarları, Peşmerge destekli ABD askerleri tarafından başlarına çuval geçirilerek gözaltına alınmışlardı. Süleymaniye’den alınarak Bağdat’a götürülen Türk askerleri sorguya ve işkenceye maruz bırakılmışlardı.


*Bu açıklama seni kurtarmaz*
Genelkurmay eski Başkanı Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök’ün ümraniye soruşturması kapsamında savcıya verdiği ifade tartışma konusu oldu. üzkök’ün ifadesinde yer alan “Ayışığı ve Yakamoz konularını biliyordum. Bilgi geliyordu, ancak delil bulamadığım için işlem yapmadım” yönündeki sözlerinin idari, adli sorumluluğu ortadan kaldırmadığı ifade edildi. Bazı hukukçular ise üzkök’ün bu ifadelerini etik bulmadı. üzkök’ün ifadesinin kesin kanaat içerdiğini belirten hukukçular, zamanında silah arkadaşlarıyla konuştuğu bir konunun daha sonra özellikle de hukuka intikal ettikten sonra kendisi tarafından açığa çıkarılmasının doğru olmadığını ifade ettiler. Aynı şekilde Yakamoz ve Ayışığı konularına ilişkin tepkinin de bu konuların gündeme geldiğinde konması gerektiğini kaydettiler. 


*Gök: Hizmet kusuruna girer*
CHP Mersin milletvekili İsa Gök ise, gazetelere yansıyan sözlerin hukuki boyutunun bulunmadığını, tersine siyasi bir içerikte olduğunu kaydetti. Gök, “Eğer belirtildiği gibi bir haber alma ya da duyum söz konusuysa ilgili merciler vakit kaybedilmeden göreve çağrılır. Askeri savcılara tahkikat isteminde bulunursunuz. Bu açıklamayla kendisi maalesef bu soruşturmanın siyasi boyutuna girdi, hiç istemese bile alet oldu. O dönemde böyle açıklamalar yapmayıp, üstünden zaman geçtikten sonra böyle ifadelere yer verirseniz o zaman AKP’nin donelerine, verilerine destek vermiş olursunuz. Türkiye açısından şık olmadı. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı makamına böyle bir açıklama yakışmaz. O zaman ya bilginiz yoktur ya da şimdi uluslar arası konjonktürün Türkiye üzerindeki açılımlarına destek veriyorsunuz demektir. Bu yanlıştır, hizmet kusuruna girer” şeklinde konuştu. 


*Kart: üzkök’ün ifadesi tutarsız*
CHP Konya Milletvekili ve Anayasa Komisyonu üyesi Atilla Kart, ifadeyi tutarsız bulduğunu belirterek, görevi ihmalin ötesinde, sorumluluk boyutuyla konunun tartışılması gerektiğini söyledi. Genelkurmay eski Başkanı emekli üzkök’ün ifadesini konjonktüre bağlı olarak söylenmiş sözler olarak nitelendiren Kart, “Görüyoruz ki burada söylenen sözler olayların gelişmesine bağlı olarak ifade edilmiş. Burada söz konusu olan tutum delilleri bulup işlem yapmak değildir. Bunu ilgili makamlar yapar. Yapılması gereken süreci başlatmanın önünü açmaktır. 
Genelkurmay Başkanı bunu yapmalıdır. Görevi ihmalin ötesinde sorumluluk boyutu ile konuyu ele almak gerekir” dedi. ümraniye soruşturması boyunca AKP iktidarının ayrımcılık yaptığına da dikkat çeken Kart şunları kaydetti: “AKP iktidarı ayrımcılık yapıyor. Burada Anayasal kurumları karşı karşıya getiriyor. Kurum içindekileri karşı karşıya getiriyor. Soruşturma sürecinde kurum yetkililerinin siyaseten ve adli olarak kullanılmasına neden oluyor. Başında da söyledim; yapılan açıklama tutarlı değil. Bu açıklama kendisini idari ve adli sorumluluktan kurtarmaz.” 


*Savaş: Kendisine hiç güvenmiyorum*
Yargıtay Onursal Başsavcısı Vural Savaş ise üzkök’ün verdiği beyanat ve ifadelere güvenmediğini belirterek, “ Böyle bir duyum aldıysa o zaman bunu planlayan kişilerin istifasını istemesi gerekirdi. Ben daha önce de ifade ettim, kendisinin verdiği beyanatlara ve ifadelere güvenmiyorum” dedi. 



*29/07/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Aynı anda bir oldular “vurma gazeteciliğini” zıvanadan çıkarttılar!*


*Necati Doğru*
*VATAN GZT.*
*29.07.2009*


 

İsimlerini, soy isimlerini burada yazmayayım. Sayıları ürküntü verici kadar çok. Bu köşeye sığmaz. 

VATAN okurları bilinçlidir.

Bu yazarları tanıyordur.

Bir bölümü dindar, sıkı muhafazakar, cemaatçi, tarikat bağlantılı; Allah’ı, Peygamber’i, dini-vicdanı ağızlarından eksik etmeyen yazarlar. İktidarı savunan gazetelerde yazıyorlar. Bir bölümü de eski solcu; yani eski Allah’sız, Darwin’ci, evrime inanmış ve ağır materyalist kalemler. Onlar da ağırlıklı olarak iktidarı destekleyen gazetelerde köşe bulmuşlar; kimisi başyazar olmuş, kimisi birinci sayfadan göstermeli arka sayfalarda çok geniş tutulan yerlerinde; eski Allah’sızlıklarını, Darwin’ci, evrimci ve materyalist oluşlarını unutturmaya uğraşarak, iktidarı yağlıyorlar.

*Bu iki grup:* 

*Allah’çı yazarlar.

Ve eski Allah’sız kalemler.

Bir oldu.

Bir hukukçuya saldırdılar.*

Aynı anda düğmelerine basılmış gibi harekete geçtiler. Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu (HSYK) üyesi Ali Suat Ertosun’u; Ceza ve Tevkif Evleri Genel Müdürü iken, üzdemir Sabancı’yı öldüren Mustafa Duyar adlı katili Can Dündar ile röportaj yapıp konuşmasın, gerçekleri açıklamasın diye yattığı hapishanede* “Nuri Ergin üetesi”*ne öldürttüğünü iddia ettiler.

***
*Korkunç suçlamaydı!*

Suçlayanlar arasında belgelere dayalı gazetecilik yapmakta iddialı olan Can Dündar da yer aldı.

Can Dündar’a zarf attılar.

O da zarf bekliyormuş!

Saldırıya güçlü destek verdi.

Ortaya çıktı ki, HSYK üyesi Ali Suat Ertosun, Ergenekon savcılarının değişmesinde ısrar ediyor. Zekeriya üz’ü taraflı buluyor, adaleti yaralayıcı sayıyor ve davadan uzak tutulmasını istiyor. Daha açık söylersek; Ali Suat Ertosun, Adalet Bakanı ile Adalet Bakanlığı Müsteşarı’nın istediği doğrultuda düşünmüyor. 

Adam HSYK üyesi!

Hakkı var, isteyebilir.

Fakat kalem güçlerini, TV ekran imkanlarını, belge ve kaset sızdırma yeteneklerini birleştirdiler; *“Vurun Ali Suat”*a gazeteciliğini aynı anda başlattılar.* “Sabancı’nın katilinin susturulmasında rolü oldu”* iddiasını, gerçekmiş ve sanki yeni öğrenmişler gibi yazmaya başladılar. Oysa Ali Suat Ertosun, Yargıtay Büyük Genel Kurulu’nun seçerek Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün önüne koyduğu ve Cumhurbaşkanı’nın da 5 Mayıs 2008 günü 3 isim içinden ayıklayarak HSYK’ya atadığı üyeydi. Cumhurbaşkanı seçtiğinde onun eski Ceza ve Tevkif Evleri Genel Müdürü olduğu ve Sabancı’nın katili ile söyleşi yapmak isteyen Can Dündar’a izin vermediği (doğruysa) de biliniyordu. 

O zaman hatırlamadılar.

O zaman yazmadılar.

Can Dündar da o zaman sustu, ne hikmetse anımsatmak aklına hiç gelmedi (Ben olsam 50 gün yazarım). Ne zaman ki Ali Suat Ertosun, *“HSYK’da Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz’ün yerinin değiştirilmesini”* önerdi, adama vurmaya başladılar.

Korkunç bir vurma!

Allah’çı yazarlar ve eski Allah’sız, evrimci, eski materyalist kalemler bir oldular, bizim mesleğin tiksinti verici bir kolu olan* “vurma gazeteciliğini”* iyice zıvanadan çıkarttılar.

Ali Suat Ertosun konuşmalı.

Halk gerçekleri bilmeli. 

...

----------


## bozok

*HSYK'dan sert çıkış*

 

*Başkanvekili Kadir üzbek ve 9 üyenin imzasını taşıyan açıklamada, ümraniye soruşturmasında gizliliğin ihlal edilmesine fırsat verildiği belirtildi. HSYK’nın yazılı açıklamasında, “Soruşturma hususları, kişi haklarını ihlal edecek, karar verme durumundaki hakimlerin üzerinde baskı ortamı oluşturabilecek şekilde önceden yayınlanmıştır” denildi.* 


*HSYK’dan sert açıklama*
Başkanvekili ve 9 üye tarafından yapılan ortak açıklamada, ümraniye soruşturmasında gizliliğin ihlal edildiği, hakimlerin baskı altına alacak bir şekilde soruşturmayla ilgili bilgilerin önceden yayımlandığı belirtildi

*Haber: Fatih ERBOZ*

Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu (HSYK) Başkanvekili Kadir üzbek ve yüksek yargıdan gelen- Suna Türkoğlu, Ali Suat Ertosun, Musa Tekin, O.Cem Erbük, Coşkun üztürk, F.Anıl Genç, Feyzi Altınok, H. Ceyda Kerman ve Ayşe Albayrak Doğan imzasıyla bir açıklama yayımlandı. Ortak açıklamada, hakim ve Cumhuriyet Savcıları ile ilgili 2009 yılı Yaz kararnamesi çalışmaları sırasında basında yer alan haberler nedeniyle kamuoyunun bilgilendirilmesi amacıyla kurul görüşmelerinin gizliliği de dikkate alınarak açıklama yapılmasına gerek görüldüğü bildirildi. 2461 sayılı Hakim ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu Kanunu’nun 19, Hakimler ve Cumhuriyet Savcıları Hakkında Uygulanacak Atama ve Nakil Yönetmeliğinin 26 ve İdari Yargı Hakim ve Savcıları Hakkında Uygulanacak Atama Yönetmeliğinin 25. maddeleri uyarınca taslaklar ile getirilen teklif ve önerilerin gizli ve açık sicilleri ve diğer evrakı ile birlikte Kurul tarafından en geç 1 ay içerisinde incelendiğinin belirtildiği açıklamada şu ifadelere yer verildi: 

*“Aynen veya gerekli görülen değişiklikler, oylanarak karara bağlanmaktadır. ünemle belirtmek gerekir ki, Personel Genel Müdürlüğünce hazırlanan taslak, Yüksek Kurul’un çalışmaları için hazırlanmış olup, gündeme alındıktan sonra taslak üzerinde her türlü tasarruf hakkı kurula aittir. Taslağın görüşülmesi sırasında üyeler tarafından değişiklik teklifleri verilmesi ve yeni öneriler getirilmesi hem yasal hem de işin gereğidir. üalışmalar sonunda, adli ve idari yargıda bin 585 hakim ve savcının atamaları gerçekleştirilmiştir.”* 

Açıklamada, *“Bu soruşturmayla (ümraniye) ilgili olarak, Kurulumuza yapılan çok sayıdaki başvuru ve şikayetlere ilişkin dilekçeler, gereği için Adalet Bakanlığı Ceza İşleri Genel Müdürlüğü’ne gönderilmiş olup, bugüne kadar yapılan işlemlerin aşama ve sonuçları konusunda kurumumuza herhangi bir cevap verilmediği gibi, ilgili dosyalar incelenmek üzere istenildiği halde gönderilmemiştir”* denildi.


*Adil yargılanma hakkı*
Açıklamada şu ifadelere yer verildi: *“Yargı bağımsızlığını korumakla sorumlu ve görevli olan HSYK, kendisine intikal eden başvuru ve şikayetlerde ileri sürülen ve dilekçelerin ekinde sunulan karar örneklerinde görülen birtakım usuli yanlışlıkların Anayasa, Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu, Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesi ve tarafı olduğumuz uluslararası anlaşmalarda yer alan, kişilerin temel hak ve özgürlüklerinin ihlali sonucunu doğurabilecek uygulamalardan kaçınılması, mağduriyetlere sebep olunmamasını teminen, bu hususların yargı denetiminden geçirilmesini sağlamak üzere gerekli hukuki çalışmaları yaparak, Adalet Bakanlığınca ’kanun yararına bozma’yoluna başvurulması için oy çokluğuyla karar almış olup buna ilişkin süreç devam etmektedir. Bilinmesinde yarar vardır ki, HSYK’nın seçilmiş üyeleri, hiçbir şekilde soruşturmaların içeriği ve kişilerle ilgili olmaksızın, yukarıda belirtilen hukukun temel ilkeleri ihlal edilmeksizin kısa sürede sonuca ulaştırılmasını beklemektedirler. Bu, aynı zamanda insan hakları ve adil yargılanma hakkının ve yargının itibarının korunmasının ana unsurudur”* denildi.


*Gizlilik ihlal edildi*

Açıklamada, *“Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu, devam eden dava ile ilgili yargı bağımsızlığının korunması amacıyla azami hassasiyeti göstermiş bulunmaktadır. Bir kısım basında haksız bir şekilde yer aldığı gibi Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulunun davaya bakan mahkemenin başkan ve üyeleri ile ilgili herhangi bir düşünce, öneri ve tasarrufu başından beri olmamıştır. Ancak, soruşturmanın her noktasında basın ve bir kısım siyasetçilerin ölçüsüzce her noktada yargıyı etkileyecek şekilde yer almalarına fırsat verilmiş olması; gizlilik kurallarına uyulmasının sağlanamaması, özellikle soruşturmaya konu olan bir kısım hususların kişi haklarını ihlal edecek ve daha da önemlisi soruşturmanın değişik evrelerinde karar verme durumunda bulunan hakimleri etkileyebilecek, onların üzerinde baskı ortamı oluşturabilecek şekilde önceden yayınlanması, CMK 250. madde kapsamında görevli ikinci bir Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili görevlendirilmesini gerekli kılmış, ayrıca bugüne kadar Yüksek Kurul ve Adalet Bakanlığı’na intikal eden şikayet ve başvurular ile ilgili yasal işlemlerin başlatılıp tamamlanması ve Yüksek Kurula bilgi verilmesi, buna göre işlem yapılmasına oy çokluğuyla karar verilmiş bulunmaktadır.”*





*29/07/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*üolakkadı: "Zekeriya üz'ün kusuru yok"*

*Ergenekon soruşturmasına yönelik şikayetler üzerine Adalet Bakanlığı, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili'nden görüş istemiş*

*29.07.2009 23:03 / haberturk.com*



*AHT*

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan bazı sanık ve vekillerinin soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet savcılarından Zekeriya üz hakkında yaptığı şikayetler nedeniyle başlatılan inceleme kapsamında Adalet Bakanlığı'nın, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı'dan görüş istediği ortaya çıktı. üzerinde gizli olduğu belirtilen 29 Temmuz 2008 tarihli 30 sayfalık fezlekede görüşünü açıklayan Turan üolakkadı, Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz'ün Ergenekon soruşturmasını hukuka uygun yürütmediği yönündeki iddialara ilişkin, kusurunun olmadığını belirtti.

Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı, Adalet Bakanlığı Ceza İşleri Genel Müdürlüğü'ne gönderdiği fezlekede, Ergenekon soruşturmasının nasıl başladığını ve yapılan operasyonları da özetleyerek şu bilgilere yer verdi: "ümraniye'de bir evin çatısında bombalar bulunduğu belirtilen evrakın, emniyet makamlarından Başsavcılığımıza verilmesi üzerine, 13 Haziran 2007 günü, diğer dosyalarda olduğu gibi UYAP sistemi üzerinden kaydedilerek, 2007-1636 soruşturma numarası alınıp, UYAP sistemiyle otomatik olarak Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz'e verilmiştir. İleriki aşamalarda şüpheli sayısının artması, işlemlerin ve incelenecek dokümanların çoğalması nedeniyle aynı soruşturma evrakını yürütmek üzere Cumhuriyet Savcıları Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel ve Nihat Taşkın da görevlendirilmiştir.

Soruşturma aşamasında ele geçirilen bazı belgeler ve deliller incelendiğinde olayla ilgili yeni kişiler hakkında tahkikat yapılmasına ihtiyaç duyulmuştur. Bunlar da soruşturma evresinin uzamasına neden olmuştur. Bu nedenle kısa aralıklarla dava açma imkanı bulunmamıştır.

Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz'ün, dilekçelerde ve ifadelerde iddia edildiği gibi* 'tarafsızlık ilkesini ihlal ettiği, objektif davranmadığı, hukuk dışı uygulamalar yaptığı, soruşturmayı kasıtlı olarak geciktirdiği'* yolunda, mevcut dosya kapsamına göre bir bilgi ve delile rastlanılmamıştır. Arama ve el koyma işlemlerinin yargıç kararlarına dayanılarak yerine getirilmiş, gözaltına alınan kişilerin bir kısmı mahkeme kararıyla tutuklanmıştır. Birçok soruşturma bilgisinin basın yayın organında yer aldığı tespit edilmişse de bu bilgilerin soruşturma savcılarınca sızdırıldığı yönünde herhangi bir delil ve emare görülmemiştir. üok sayıda emniyet görevlisinin soruşturmada görev alması nedeniyle bu bilgileri çok sayıda kişinin öğrenmesinden dolayı gizliliğin korunamadığı ve basın yayın organlarına bazı bilgilerin sızdırıldığı tahmin edilmektedir."

Soruşturmanın gizliliğinin ihlal edilmesi ve yargıyı etkileyecek nitelikte yayınlar sebebiyle Başsavcılık olarak, ilgili Cumhuriyet Savcılıklarına 400'ün üzerinde suç ihbarı, görevsizlik kararı gönderildiğini ifade eden Turan üolakkadı, ilgili Cumhuriyet Başsavcılıklarınca gerekli soruşturmanın yapıldığını sızdıran kamu görevlileriyle ilgili bilgi ve belgeye rastlandığı takdirde ilgili mercilere gönderileceğini belirtti.

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turhan üolakkadı,* "Sorgulamaların iyi yapılmadığı, şüpheli ve avukatlara iyi davranılmadığı, kararların ve tutuklama taleplerinin gerekçesinin hukuka uygun olmadığı"* iddialarıyla ilgili olarak dosya kapsamında bir bilginin olmadığını kaydetti.

Soruşturmanın yasa hükümlerine uygun olarak yürütüldüğünü ifade eden Turhan üolakkadı, *"Bu sebeple kararları yerine getiren Cumhuriyet Savcısına bir kusur izafe edilemeyeceği, soruşturma dosyasının çok kapsamlı olması, delillerin toplanmasındaki zorluklar nedeniyle zaruri olarak soruşturmanın uzun sürdüğü anlaşılmıştır. Dilekçede dile getirilen birçok konu yargılama yetkisiyle ilgilidir. Bu taleplerde yargılama aşamasında savunma yapılırken mahkemeye karşı dile getirilecek hususlar bulunduğu, bu durumda yapılacak başka bir işlem bulunmadığı mütalaa olunur"* dedi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Dink, milliyetçilerin direnmesini engellemek için mi öldürüldü?* 


ümraniye Soruşturması gibi Hrant Dink’in öldürülmesi de, Kürt açılımı ve benzeri girişimlere karşı direnç gösterecek milli güçleri etkisizleştirmek için kara propaganda malzemesi olarak kullanıldı

İçinde Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon’dan yazar İlhan Selçuk’a kadar pek çok ismin bulunduğu Ergenekon operasyonunun niçin başlatıldığı artık daha açık görülüyor. Yeni şafak Gazetesinin pazar günkü sayısında Prof. Mithat Sancar ile görüşen Murat Aksoy, bu yönde ilginç ayrıntılar veriyor. Prof. Sancar; Ergenekon davası ile kürt açılımı denilen son gelişmeler arasında bir bağ olduğunu belirtip şunları söylüyor: 

_‘Ergenekon davası, Kürt sorununda çözümün yolunu açmıştır. Bugün çözümü bu kadar somut konuşabiliyorsak, bu yönde devlet içinde ciddi hazırlıklar yapılıyorsa, büyük ölçüde bu dava sayesindedir.’_

Prof. Sancar, bununla da kalmıyor ve Ak Parti’nin Kürt açılımının tamamlanması için* bir şans olduğunun* altını çiziyor.



*5 Kasım’ın yansımaları*

Bizim eskiden beri vurguladığımız bir gerçeği nihayet liberaller de dolaylı yoldan itiraf ediyorlar. Biz; Ergenekon davasının özünün hukuki değil siyasi olduğunu belirtiyorduk. Hükümet; bir takım sabıkalı tiplerin yanına ABD’ye, AB’ye, AKP’ye karşı muhalefet yapan isimleri koyarak onları darbeci-çeteci diye yargılatacak ve dikensiz gül bahçesi yaratacaktı. Bunun kararı da 5 Kasım 2007’de Washington’da Başbakan Erdoğan’ın dönemin ABD Lideri Bush ile yaptığı gizli toplantıda alınmıştı. O toplantıdan sonra Başbakan Erdoğan *‘Terörist kamplarının dağıtılmasında, liderlerinin yakalanmasında ve lojistik desteğin engellenmesinde yapılabilecekleri konuşma fırsatımız oldu. Sorumluluk mevkisinde olanların diplomatik, siyasi, askeri olarak müşterek çalışması önemli. Temenni ediyorum ki, bu çalışmalar meyvesini verecek. üünkü, Irak’ın istikrarı bunu gerektiriyor’* demişti.

Hatırlayınız; Bush da ilk kez PKK’yı terörist ve ABD’nin düşmanı olarak göstermiş ve yapılan işbirliğini belli etmişti. Cumhurbaşkanı Gül de zaten büyük bir şevkle bu yönde girişimlerde bulunuyor...


*ORDU NE TARAFTA?*
üyle anlaşılıyor ki, Kürt açılımı adı verilen yeni süreçte Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri de hükümetin izlediği politikanın yanında durmaktadır. ünceki genelkurmay başkanı *Yaşar Büyükanıt*'ın hükümete karşı sivri çıkışlar yaptıktan sonra suskunlaşması da adımların daha o dönemde planlandığını gösteriyor. şimdiki Genelkurmay Başkanı *İlker Başbuğ* da 14 Nisan'da Harp Akademileri'nde yaptığı konuşmada şöyle demişti: *'Terörle mücadele, sadece terörist odaklı olarak görülmemelidir. Terörle mücadele, devlet tarafından topyekun şekilde, mill” gücün bütün unsurları (güvenlik, ekonomi, sosyo-kültürel (eğitim ve sağlık dahil), propaganda ve uluslararası) kullanılarak, koordineli ve etkin bir şekilde yürütülmelidir.'* 

*Orgeneral Başbuğ*, aynı konuşmasında Türkiye'nin Irak yönetimi ve ABD ile birlikte çalıştığını da vurgulamıştı. Konunun siyasi ayağının oluşturulması sürecinde Türkiye'de yeni bir kimlik yaratılmamasını isteyen *Org. Başbuğ*, şu uyarılarda bulunmuştu: *'Netice olarak şunu söyleyebiliriz: İkincil kimlikler ancak ikincil kültürel kimlik şeklinde bireysel seviyede yaşanabilir, geliştirilebilir ve korunabilir. Bunu kültürel bir zenginlik olarak görüyoruz. Bireysel özgürlüklerin sınırının, azınlık ve grup hakları ile kesişmesine, yeni azınlıklar ve üst-kimlikler yaratılmasına izin veremeyiz. Tarihsel hafızamız, ulusumuzun mutlu ve müreffeh geleceği ve anayasal düzenimizin korunması bunu gerektirmektedir.* 
*
İkincil kültürel kimliklerin anayasal ve yasal çerçevede tanınması - ki bu grup hakkı olarak tanınması - anlamına gelir. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Anayasası, ulus-devlet ve üniter-devlet yapısı içinde bu mümkün değildir. '
*
Devletin, yurttaşını mutlu etmesi için her türlü adımı atmasını desteklediklerini belirten TSK Başkomutanı'nın; terörle mücadele adına atılan Kürt açılımı konusundaki yukarıdaki çekincesi; uygulamada ne ölçüde etkili olacaktır? Onu zaman gösterecektir.

Benim özel sorum ise şudur: 

Kürt açılımı yapmak için bazı yurtseverleri, milliyetçileri Ergenekon kapsamında etkisizleştirme sürecinin yan kolları da var mıdır? 

Mesela *Hrant Dink*; milliyetçileri kamuoyu gözünde kötü gösterip de Kürt açılımına direnmelerini engellemek için mi öldürtüldü?



*(28.07.2009 / RIZA ZELYUT / GüNEş GZT / "Ergenekon davası Kürt sorunu içinmiş" başlıklı makalesi)*


29.07.2009 / S. TAşüI / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*MİT ne diyecek? Can Dündar ne söyleyecek?*


*Necati Doğru* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*29.07.2009*




Eski Adalet Bakanı Hasan Denizkurdu; demokrat bir kişiliğe yakışır biçimde çok açık, net, anlaşılır konuştu. O, 1998-1999 yılları arasında Adalet Bakanı’ydı. üzdemir Sabancı’yı gökdelenin 25’inci katında kurşunlayarak öldüren Mustafa Duyar adlı katilin, Suriye’de MİT elemanları tarafından yakalanıp getirilerek hapse konulması onun bakanlığı dönemine rastlamıştı.

Can Dündar izin istemiş.

Bakan izin vermişti.

üzdemir Sabancı’yı öldüren katil Mustafa Duyar ile Can Dündar söyleşi yapacaktı. Sabancı’yı ne amaçla, niçin, kimlerin vurdurduğunu Can Dündar’a anlatacak, o da gazetesinde yazacak, gerçekler ortaya çıkacaktı.

*Gerçekler ortaya çıkamadı.*

*üünkü Can Dündar gitmedi.*

*Ya da gidemedi.*

*Söyleşiyi de yapmadı.*

*Ya da yapamadı.*


***

Can Dündar’a hapishanede Sabancı’nın katili ile konuşma yapmasını; o sırada Ceza ve Tevkif Evleri Genel Müdürü olan ve şimdi de Ergenekon savcılarının değişmesinde ısrar eden (HSYK üyesi) *Ali Suat Ertosun*’un engellediğini yazdılar.

İktidar yanlısı gazeteler.

Onların yazarları.

Eski Asya’cı sağcılar.

Yeni Avrupa’cı liberaller.

Eski materyalist solcular.

Yeni keskin demokratlar.

Taciz ateşi açtılar.

Kalem güçlerini, TV ekranı imkanlarını, belge ve kaset sızdırma yeteneklerini birleştirdiler; *“vuralım Ali Suat Ertosun’a”* yazılarını aynı anda başlattılar. Can Dündar da ne hikmetse, iktidar yanlısı yazarların, *“Ali Suat Ertosun’a vurma yazılarına”* destek verdi ve *“Beni Sabancı’nın katili ile konuşturmayan kişi işte bu Ali Suat Ertosun’dur”* diye yazı yazdı.

Taciz ateşine destek verdi.

*Fakat şapka düştü.*

*Kel göründü.*

*Biliyor musunuz ne oldu?*

O dönemin Adalet Bakanı Hasan Deniz Kurdu, İzmir’de gazeteci Fikret Karagöz’e önceki gün konuştu.

***

Bakan şunları söyledi:

*“Duyumlarıma göre, üzdemir Sabancı’yı öldüren Mustafa Duyar’ın suikastla ilgili önemli açıklamalarda bulunduğunu sanıyorum. Bu açıklamaların sırları da, sanıyorum, MİT’in arşivindedir... Bana bağlı bir bürokrat olan o dönemin Ceza ve Tevkif Evleri Genel Müdürü Ali Suat Ertosun’un (şimdi HSYK üyesi) benim emrime karşı gelmesi söz konusu değil. Bence Can Dündar, o dönemde ne oldu da Duyar ile görüşmeye gitmedi, bunu açıklasın. Can Dündar’a izni ben verdim. Fakat nedenini hala anlamadığım bir sebeple görüşmeye gitmemiş. Yıllar sonra bugün Can Dündar’ın ‘Bakan izin verdi, Ertosun görüşmeyi engelledi’ iddiasını ispatlama yükü Can Dündar’dadır. Eğer Ali Suat Ertosun’un verdiğim izni görmemezlikten geldiğini bana dönüp söylemiş olsaydı, gereğini yapardım. Fakat Can Dündar bana o konuda hiçbir şey söylemedi. Neden yıllar sonra ’Evet beni engelleyen o bürokrattı’diye açıklama yapma gereğini duydu ki...”* 

Bakan soruyor.

Yıllar geçti, sustun.

Yazmadın. Niçin?

Can Dündar ne diyor?

Hapishaneye gitmedi.

Gitmedi mi?

Gidemedi mi?

*“Gitme, görüşme”* mi dediler.

Kim dedi?

Neyle korkuttular?

Can Dündar izah etmeli. 

MİT de arşivini basına açmalı ve Sabancı’yı öldüren katilin susturulmadan önce ilk sorgusunda neler söylediğini halka açıklamalı.

Demokrasi şeffaflıktır.

*Bekliyoruz.*


...

----------


## bozok

*Hırsız Evin İçinde*


*Meyyal Uygur* 
*Açık İstihbarat*
*19.07.2009*



TSK’yı linçin başlangıcı olan şemdinli organizasyonu sırasında dönemin Emniyet İstihbarat Daire Başkanı Sabri Uzun, *“Hırsız içerdeyse, kilit işe yaramaz”* demişti. 

Hakikaten öyleymiş. Meğer casus filmlerine taş çıkartacak ne *“hırsızlar”*, ne *“Organize İşler”* varmış…Bir *“kağıt parçasıyla”* TSK’nın dumanı attırıldı. Yine önümüze bir kare fotoğraf ilaveli bir *“kağıt parçası”* kondu,bu defa hedef yargı… 

Sağolasın Haham Tuncay Güney…

Her şeyi ne güzel anlatıyor Sabah’ın FG kanadından Mahmut üvür’e…

_“Kanada’daki güçlü bir Yahudi firmasında çalıştığını, ayda eline geçen paranın yaklaşık 5 bin Kanada Doları olduğunu, bunun 1200 dolarını ev kirası olarak ödediğini, geriye kalanıyla da rahat bir yaşam sürdüğünü”_

söylüyor. ülkemizde üniversite mezunları çöpçülük için müracaat ederken, lise mezunu Tuncay’ın hak ettiği maaşa bakın!..

Bir de üvür’e, _“Türkiye’ye gelsem bir şey olur mu bana? şu anda hukuki hiçbir sorunum yok”_ demiş. FG’nin ifadelerine ne kadar da benziyor değil mi? *Sahi Ergenekon Savcıları Tuncay Güney’in bilgisine veya ilgisine başvuracaktı, ne oldu?* 

Hahamımızın çok daha önemli itirafları var. Nedense üvür, _“Mit’te çalışmak vatan hainliği mi?”_ başlığını atıp, adeta Tuncay’ın asıl görev yerini gözlerden kaçırmaya çalışıyor. 


Haham önce, _“Bana verilen görevi yaptım, yapmaya devam ediyorum”_ diyor. 


Allah Allah, nedir bu zata verilen görev ve kim/kimler tarafından verilmiş. üvür biliyor olmalı ki, doğrudan CIA, Mossad’la ilişkisini soruyor. 

O da, _“Hala dünya hakkında yeni bilgiler öğreniyorum ve çalışmalara devam ediyorum. Yunanlı bir adam CIA’ya başkan olmuştu, herkes gurur duymuştu. Türkiye’den birinin CIA’da, Mossad’da çalışmasından neden gocunuyoruz? CIA’da çalışmak kötü mü?”_ cevabını veriyor. 


Ne demek *“gocunmak”* efendim, eline tutuşturulan bir şema ile Türkiye’yi birbirine katmışsın, birileri seninle ne kadar gurur duysa azdır!..

Haham, kendisine verilen görevin nihai hedefini de gayet net ifade ediyor: 


_“Ben statükoya ve diktatörlüğe karşıyım. Türk insanına da artık hakları ve özgürlükleri verilmeli. İnsanlar, ‘Ben Kürdüm’ diyebilmeli. Başörtülü kızlar üniversiteye gidebilmeli, bu gericilik değil. Türkiye bir Norveç olmalı. Demokratikleşme gerçekleşmeli. Benim ülkem karanlık olmasın istiyorum. Bir gazetenin en tepesinde yazıyor, ‘Türkiye Türklerindir’ diye. Artık ne Türkiye Türklerindir, ne İngiltere İngilizlerin. şimdi çokuluslu şirketler, küresel sermaye var. Böyle ulus-devlet yapısı artık yok”._ 


T.C.’ye karşı, *emperyalizm, PKK, FG, AKP konsorsiyumunun* tarifi gibi değil mi?..


Ahh, keşke Tuncay büyüğümüzün, Erdoğan’ın, üankaya Köşkü’ne *“Kardeşim Abdullah”*ı oturtmasından sonra, yasamanın-TBMM’nin başına yapacağı atamanın *“statüko ve diktatörlükle”* alakasına dair değerli görüşlerini de öğrenme imkanımız olsaydı. 

CHP’nin, askerlerin sivil mahkemelerde yargılanmasını sağlayan gece yarısı yasası için Anayasa Mahkemesi’ni müracaatı _–Baykal intihar ediyor diye üzülüyorlar. Yıllardır ondan kurtulmak için yapmadığınız kalmadı. Bırakın siz elinizi kana bulamadan o kendiliğinden intihar etsin, nedir bu timsah gözyaşları-_ HSKY’da olduğu iddia edilen olaylar için, _“CHP’yi, HSKY’nu böylesine cesaretlendiren ne?”_ diye soruyorlar. 


Bir yerlerden *“cesaret-icazet almaya”* alışkınlar ya, herkesi kendileri gibi zannediyorlar. Asıl onları böylesine pervasızlaştıran, saldırganlaştıran ne ve bu gücü nereden alıyorlar da, yine organize şekilde saldırıya geçtiler?

Cevap; Haham Tuncay Güney’in ifşaatlarında!..

Son günlerin atak ve organize işleriyle, içimizde-dışımızda yürütülen yıkımlara şöyle bir bakalım mı? 


*1-* AKP ve FG medyası günler öncesinden HSYK’nda kriz yaşanacağını haber verdi. 


Hedef, üye Ali Suat Ertosun, ama onun üzerinden de tüm HSYK üyelerine gözdağı verilmek istendiği açık. Yalanlandığı halde ısrarla 

Ertosun’un, Ergenekon savcılarının görev yerlerinin değiştirilmesini teklif ettiği öne sürülüyor, *aynen “kağıt parçası” gibi bu iddianın peşinden koşuluyor.* Yani kendileri çalıp, kendileri oynuyor. 


Ama asıl üzerinde durmak istediğim, Ertosun’a ait o fotoğraf karesi. 15 Haziran’da çekilmiş. Belli ki günler öncesinden yığınak yapılmış. İyi de kim bu *“Big Brother”*, bizi kim gözetliyor? 


MİT, Emniyet’teki organizasyonları geçtik, *birilerinin Ankara’nın kalbinde çok seçme “brotherler”dan oluşmuş özel bir “ofisi” daha mı var?* 


Ya da yardım alınan, yazılım-izleme programlarını veren istihbarat örgütleri, *“big”*ler? 


Haham Tuncay’ın ifşaatlarına bir kez daha bakınız!..


Velev ki üye Ertosun böyle bir teklifte bulundu…Bakan veya Müsteşardan biri karşı çıktı mı, reddedilir olur biter…Ne yani Allah gecinden versin, o savcılara hak vaki olsa, dünya duracak mı?..


Zaten iddianamelerin, belgelerin başka yerlerde hazırlandığı öne sürülmüyor mu? üyleyse bunca kıyametin sebebi ne? 


Cevabı, AKP’nin gazetesi Sabah’ta; _“Ya kararname çıkacak, ya Kurul’un yapısı değiştirilecek”_!..*üok organize işler bunlar, çoook!..*Ve başkalarının değil de yine Başbakan Erdoğan’ın _“sesi çok yüksek çıkıyor”_, _“Her türlü hukuk dışılığa ve provokasyona başvuruluyor…Türlü taktiklerle, kirli oyunlarla, çirkin senaryolarla millet iradesi gölgelenmek isteniyor”_ diye feryat ediyor. 

*2-* AİHM İspanya’daki Batasuna Partisi’nin kapatılmasını onaylarken, DTP milletvekilleri, teröristbaşının posterleri ve örgütün paçavrası altında _“barış yürüyüşü”_ yapıyor. Avukatları, İmralı’dakinin talimatıyla gazetelerin Genel Yayın Yönetmenlerini ziyaret edip, o zatın *“çözüm”*ü *“özerklik”* için kamuoyu oluşturuyor. AKP iktidarı teröristbaşının 15 Ağustos’taki basın toplantısına karşı ön almak ve _“kendiliğinden harekete geçmiş olmak”_için, İmralı sakininin 2000’de buyurduğu 11 maddelik paketin bir bölümünü daha hayata geçirmeye hazırlanıyor.

*3-* YüK çatır çatır yıkılıyor!..Başkanvekili açık açık dini eğitimin cemaatlere bırakılmasını istiyor. Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’ın *“kutladığı”* Bolu Bey’i, Haham Tuncay Güney’in *“Yeni Türkiye modelini”* daha bir ete-kemiğe büründürüyor. 

*4-* Bir nalı bulduk, üç nal ve bir at da bulunsa tamam olacak Nabucco, necip Türk Milleti’ne, _“Sevr’i tarihe gömen proje…Batı’nın vanası Türkiye’nin elinde…Artık AB’deyiz”_ diye satılıyor. 


Aksine, *Nabucco Sevr’in teminatıdır*, *“Türklere bırakılmayacak kadar önemli”* olan Türkiye’nin vanasının, hem de Barzani Kürdistanı’nı yaşatmak üzere emperyalizmin eline geçmesidir…Gül kontenjanından Enerji Bakanı olan Taner Yıldız daha düne kadar yalanladığı, *“Yüzde 15 ucuz gaz talebinden vazgeçtiğimizi”* itiraf ederken, *“Daha büyük kazanımlarımız oldu”* diyor. Bir açıklasa da öğrensek, o kazanımlarımızı. Gizli tutulan sözleşmeyi açıklasa da olur!..

*5-* İsrail savaş gemileri İran’a doğru yola çıkıyor. Alman Dış İstihbarat ürgütü BND, İran’ın 6 ay gibi çok kısa sürede atom bombası imal edebilecek teknolojiye sahip olduğunu duyuruyor. Yani İran’a saldırıya ramak kaldı!..

Tam da bu günlerde, ABD büyükelçisi James Jeffrey yemeğe davet ettiği bazı Türk milletvekillerine, asker-sivil yargı tartışmaları konusunda, _“Bizde herkes yargılanabiliyor”_ diyor. *Mesaj alındı mı efendim?..*

Hem yıkım, hem mesaj; Niye ki?..


İran işini söyledik. Afganistan-Pakistan karıştıkça, karışıyor. Ama en acili ABD’nin Irak’tan çıkması. Ağır silahlarını Barzani’ye bırakmak istiyorlar. Saddam’dan kaçan Kürtlere kapıları açmamızla birlikte PKK, ajanlar ve binlerce silahın ülkemizde cirit atması, peşmergelerin palazlanması, *“Kürt sorunu”*nun oturtulması gibi acı tecrübelerimiz var. İktidara kalsa tamam da, TSK’nın, *“he”* demesi kolay mı?..İşte o *“he”*yi dedirtme peşindeler. 

Tarih adeta bizimle alay ediyor…


ABD’de Temsilciler Meclisi’ne sunulan bir tasarıyla Türkiye’nin 29 Ekim Cumhuriyet Bayramı dolayısıyla kutlanması önerilmiş. Lozan’ı tanımayan, ama mesela _“yardım etmekle övündükleri”_ Mora isyanıyla bağımsızlığını kazanan Yunanistan’ın *“Bağımsızlık Günü”*nü, gerek Beyaz Saray resepsiyonları, gerek mesajlarıyla hiç atlamayan ABD’nin 86 yıl sonra Cumhuriyet Bayramımızı kutlamayı düşünmesi ne büyük bir mucize Allahım!..*İçi boşaltılan Cumhuriyeti kutlayacaklar…*


Bakarsınız, iler tutar tarafını bırakmadıkları, hatta masasını getirip, kafamıza çaldıkları Lozan’ı da birkaç yıl sonra tanıyıverirler. Dost, müttefik, stratejik ortak dediğin de böyle günlerde belli olur zaten!.. 


Ya Başbakan Erdoğan’ın, AKP’nin Konya kongresindeki, *“Atatürk kalksa, bunların hepsini mezara gömer”* sözleri?..

Doğru da, acaba *“kimleri”*?..Ne yalan söyleyeyim, pek yamanlar, bize söyleyecek tek bir sözcük dahi bırakmıyorlar!..Pes ki, pes hariç!..


...

----------


## bozok

*Derecik Tabur'da Toplu Mezar Doğru Değildir !*


*Erdal Sarızeybek*
*Açık İstihbarat*
*22.07.2009*



Taraf Gazetesi bir haber yaptı, ardından Zaman Gazetesi ve bir çok internet haber sitesi bu haberi kamuoyuna duyurdu.

*Bu haber doğru değildir.*

*"Erdal Sarızeybek de orada Tabur Komutanıydı"* şeklinde verilen haber de doğru değildir. üünkü bizim dönemimizde faili meçhul cinayet şemdinli’de yoktur.

Peki bu maksatlı haberlerin amacı nedir? 

Anlatalım…

Otuz yıldır terörle mücadele ediyoruz, 6 bin 500 şehit verdik, hala da vermeye devam ediyoruz.

Türkiye’de çok karakol baskını yaşandı ve bu baskınlarda da çok şehit verdik.

*Habere konu olan şemdinli Derecik Taburu da baskına uğradı, 27 Eylül 1992* *yılında ve 33 şehit verdik çıkan çatışmalarda…*

*Saldırı Osman ücalan denen hainin talimatıyla bine yakın terörist tarafından gerçekleştirildi. O zamanlarda Osman ücalan hemen Derecik’in güney doğusundaki Hakurk PKK ana kampının sorumlusuydu.*

*Baskına gelen hainler çok kayıp verdi ve yüzlerce terörist de etkisiz hale getirildi, Mehmetçiğin ve Derecik köylülerinin kahramanlığıyla…*


O zamanlar arazideki terörist ölülerine kimse sahip çıkmadı, zaten kimlikleri de üzerlerinde yoktu. ülü teröristler arazide bırakıldı.


*İşte Taraf gazetesinde geçen haberdeki kemikler, 1992’de etkisiz hale getirilmiş olan terörist kemikleridir.*


şimdi ne yapmak istiyorlar ?


*Derecik’te kemik bulacaklar, "asker cinayet işledi" diyecekler.* Zaten yakında Barzani de attığımız bombalar sonucu ölen teröristlerin kemikleriyle karşımıza bugünlerde çıkarsa eğer, hiç şaşırmayın.


*Doğrudur; Derecik Dağlarında, ovada, Hacıbey üayı kenarlarında kemik vardır ve teröristlere aittir. Aynı zamanda orada şehit düşen 33 askerimizin de kanı vardır.*


Bunlar ne yapmak istiyor, şehitlerimizi yargılamak mı istiyorlar?


Bunlar can pahasına terörle mücadele etmiş askerimizi yargılamak mı istiyorlar?



*Bunlar PKK terör örgütünün intikamını askerden mi almak istiyorlar?*


*UYAN ARTIK EY HALKIMIZ, şEHİDİMİZE SAHİP üIKMAZ İSEK, BİZİ BU TOPRAKLARDA YAşATMAZLAR!*





*Kaynak:* Erdal Sarızeybek

----------


## bozok

*Erdoğan’ın “Kelle” Korkusu*


*Meyyal UYGUR*
*23.07.2009*



Başbakan Erdoğan’ın Yunus Emre’nin, *“Söz ola kestire başı”* dizesiyle yaptığı uyarı, peşpeşe açılım yapan AKP milletvekillerine çok kızdığı, gerekirse onların *“kellesini alacağı”* şeklinde yorumlandı. Yani bir yandan *“Kürt sorununda”* en büyük adımları atılıp, Türkiye tam haşlanma noktasına getirilirken, öte yandan ustaca milletten yine bir *“helalin var!..”* alındı, partideki *“Kürtçülerden”* rahatsız milletvekilleri sakinleştirilmiş oldu!..Başbakan belki, Roj-tv’ye çıkıp, Erdoğan’ın DTP’lilerle görüşmesini ve *“Sorunun çözümüne katkı sunacak taraf veya kişilerin de masaya davet edilmesini”* isteyen AKP Hakkari Milletvekili Rüstem Zeydan’a, Roj-Tv’nin kapatılması için verdiği mücadeleyi(!) boşa düşürdüğü, bir terörist için kurulan taziye çadırını ziyaret eden diğer Hakkari Milletvekili Abdulmuttalip üzbek’e de kör gözün parmağıma yaptığı için kızmış olabilir. Ancak açılımların alasını yapan Diyarbakır Milletvekili İhsan Arslan’a kızmasına imkan ve ihtimal yok. Hem özel, hem tüzel sebeplerden!..üzel sebepler malum _–gayrı resmi Güneydoğu danışmanlığı, gayrı resmi dünürlük, aile ve kasanın oğul Mücahit Arslan’a emaneti-_ gibi…Tüzel sebepleri ise birazdan anlatacağım. 

Kaldı ki Başbakan’ın açıklamaları *“Kürt açılımlarının”* içeriğine kızmadığını ortaya koyuyor. *“Kürt açılımının iktidarları süresince ele aldıkları bir mesele olduğunu”* söylüyor, meşhur Diyarbakır konuşmasını _–ki o konuşmanın mimarı da İhsan Arslan’dı-_ hatırlatıyor. *“MGK üyesi arkadaşlarıyla, bu konuda İçişleri Bakanlığına görev verdiklerini”* açıklıyor. Dikkat buyurun *“MGK”* değil, *“MGK üyesi AKP’liler”* diyor. Ama bu ayrıntıya kim bakacak? Böylece millette, *“Bu açılım MGK kararı, yani askerler de istiyor”* zannı oluşturuluyor.

Sadece İhsan Arslan’la *“özel hukuku”* değil, Başdanışmanlarından Yalçın Akdoğan’ın Yasin Doğan adıyla son dönemde Yeni şafak’ta kaleme aldığı, *“PKK çözümün neresinde?..DTP’nin dönüşümü şart”* başlıklı yazıları, *“üözüm iradesi”*nden söz ederken, sıraladığı maddeler arasında *“ülkenin bölünmez bütünlüğünün”* yer almaması ve SETA Vakfı yöneticisi iken *“Kürt raporu”* hazırlayan Prof. İbrahim Kalın’ın bugün Erdoğan’ın Dış Politika Başdanışmanlığını yapıyor olması, Erdoğan’da bir *“içerik”* sorunu olmadığının diğer delilleri. Yani her şey yolunda. 

O’nu rahatsız eden, bu *“açılımların”* ülkeyi böleceği gerçeğini, uyumaya devam eden milletin kafasına dank ettirecek kadar açık konuşulması…”*Ben şahsen partimin milletvekillerinin bu söylem birliğini zedeleyecek açıklamalarda bulunmasına da doğrusu hoş bakmam. üünkü bizim bir söylem birliği içerisinde olmamız lazım”* sözlerinin anlamı ve sebebi budur, *“pişmekte olan aşa su katmayın”* mesajıdır. 

Hemen buradan *“kelle”* meselesine geliyorum…ürdün gazetesi Ghad’da 2 Temmuz 2009’da İbrahim Garaybe imzalı, *“Irak’ta* _‘Iraklılar’_ *azınlığa dönüştü”*, Birleşik Arap Emirlikleri Gazetesi Haliç’te de 3 Temmuz 2009’da Saad Muhyu imzalı, *“Irak’ın dağılmamak için Atatürk gibi bir lidere ihtiyacı var”* başlıklı yazılar yayınlandı. Bu yazılar bana bir şeyi hatırlattı. Mesela bir AKP milletvekili, Erdoğan’ın karşısına geçip, *“Sizin Türk kökenli olduğunuzu biliyoruz. Ama son yıllarda yaşanan ve söyleyenlerle Türkler Türkiye’de azınlığa düştü, Türklük aşağılanır, utanılır bir şey haline geldi. Ne olur, bazı kişileri etrafınızdan uzaklaştırın…”* der mi veya demiş midir? Demem o ki, bu konuda Orta Anadolu ve Ege başta olmak üzere AKP milletvekilleri arasında çok ama çok büyük huzursuzluk var. Hatta, *“Anayasa’yı tebdil, tağyir ve ilga ile devleti ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüsten”* AKP hakkında yeni bir kapatma davası açılmasından korkuyorlar!..Bence Erdoğan’ın *“kelle”* sözünün altında da bu korku var. Acaba milletvekillerine, *“Dikkatli olun, kellemiz gidebilir”* mi demek istiyor?

*“Kelle”*deki ikinci korku ve mesajı da şöyle okuyorum. Başından beri *“Kürt sorunun çözümü”* Gül’e *“tevdi edilmiş”* durumda. Nitekim Başbakan’ın *“kelle”*den bahsettiği sırada Gül de Erzurum’dan, *“K**ısa süre içinde Türkiye’de çok büyük değişiklikler olacak*” diyordu. İhsan Arslan, Erdoğan’ın 2005 Diyarbakır çıkartması üzeri, *“En iyi ittifak Türkiye-Barzani ittifakıdır.* *Bu soruna Sevr ve Lozan görüşmelerindeki perspektiften bakamayız**”* açıklamasınıyaparken,* “Bu görüşlerinizi bir rapor halinde Başbakan’a ilettiniz mi?”* sorusu üzerineşunu da söylemişti: *“Daha çok* *Dışişleri Bakanı’yla* _(Gül’ü kast ediyor)_ *sohbetlerimiz oldu…*_(Ne yanıt aldınız diye sorulduğunda)_* Hiçbir karşı görüş olmadı. Bence hepsi de onaylamak zorunda!..”* 

İhsan Arslan’ın güya Başbakan’ı kızdırdığı sanılan, Akşam’dan İsmail Küçükkaya’ya yaptığı son açıklamada, *“Cezayir Modeli”*ni önerirken,* “Samimi ve güçlü olmak, cesur davranmak gerek. Güçlü bir liderlik başarır. Tayyip Bey bunu uygulayabilecek tek adamdır…*

*Cumhurbaşkanı zemin hazırlama rolünü üstlendi. Tarafların sürece ilgi göstermesi misyonunu yerine getiriyor. Yoksa yol haritasını çizmek ve uygulamak makamı Cumhurbaşkanı değildir. Onun adresi Başbakandır. İşin riski vardır, onu Başbakan üstlenir”* şeklinde sözleri çok ama çok önemlidir. Keza Radikal’dan Murat Yetkin’in *“Erdoğan’ın üçüncü şansı olmayabilir”* tespiti de…Adeta Erdoğan’a son bir *“şans”* veriliyor. Gayet açık ki, davul boynunda, tokmak başkalarında bu sorunu *“çözse”* de, *“çözmese”* de *“kellesi”* tehlikede olan Erdoğan!..üyle veya böyle, siyasi, hukuki bir bedel ödeneceğini söylemek için müneccim olmaya herhalde gerek yok. 

Başbakan Erdoğan’ın, hem kendisine, hem Gül’e yakın İhsan Arslan’a kızmasına imkan ve ihtimal bulunmadığını iddia etmiştim. Sebeplerini özetleyeyim: 

*-Mazlum-Der Başkanlığı yaptı,* _“Mazluma kimliği sorulmaz”_ *sloganını yerleştirdi.* 

*-1996’da PKK’nın esir aldığı 8 asker kurtarmak için Irak’ın kuzeyindeki kamplara gitti.*

-*Zaman Gazetesi’nin imtiyaz sahibiydi, sonra bugünkü kadrolara devretti. Aynı şekilde Star Gazetesi’ne el atıp, bugünkü kadrolarını ve çizgisini belirledi.* 

*-Erdoğan’ın Diyarbakır açılımının mimarlığını yapıp,*_“Kürt sorunu vardır ve benim sorunumdur”_*dedirtti,* _“devlet adına özür”_ *diletti.* 

*- Sınır ötesi operasyonlara şiddetle karşı çıktı, hatta* _“Eğer operasyon olursa Diyarbakır, İstanbul karışır”_ *sözleriyle üstü örtülü tehditte bulundu…*

*-Mahalli seçimlerden hemen önce* _“ücalan muhatap alınmalı”_* dedi,* 

*Aktüel Dergisi’ne de şunları söyledi:*

_“__T.C’nin kuruluş felsefesinde toplumun ihtiyaçlarını karşılamayacak belirlemelere gidilmiştir. Bunlardan biri de etnik unsurları yok sayan bir anlayışın geliştirilmesidir…Devletin kurumu olan TRT içinde Kürtçe yayına izin vermemiz 85 yıldır yok sayılan etnik kesimin varlığının kabulü anlamına geliyor…Bazı engellerin bir günde kalkmasını beklemek yanlış olur. Herkesi sabırlı, sağduyulu, akıllı davranmaya çağırıyorum…Herkesin Türk olduğu, Türklüğün etnik kimlik olmadığı tezleri çürümüştür. Türkiyelilik kavramının anayasal zemine dayanması gerekiyor…Türkiyelilik kimliğinin Anayasa'da ifade edilmesi sorunun çözümü için ilk ve son adımdır…Cezayir iç savaşında 10 yılda 150 bin insan öldü. Bizde 40 bin kişinin hayatını yitirdiği söyleniyor. Cezayir Devleti, bu olaylar dolayısıyla ölen insanların yakınlarına maddi tazminat ödeyerek yanlarında olduklarını ve özür dilediklerini ifade etti. Devletin bütçesinde bu olaydan mağdur olmuş insanların yaralarını sarıcı imkanlar bulunmalıdır. Bu, yol ve baraj yapmaktan daha önemlidir. Bunun yanında Avrupa’da yaşayan, cezaevlerinde olan ve dağlarda suça bulaşmamış insanlar topluma kazandırılmalıdır.”_ 

*-Mahalli seçimlerden sonra, Haziran başında “Kürdistan Haber Ajansı”na yaptığı açıklamada,* _“rencide ettiği”_ *için* _“Ne mutlu Türküm diyene”_ *yazılarının silinmesini, yerleşim yerlerinin Kürtçe adlarının iade edilmesini, Kürdoloji bölümlerinin kurulmasını istedi* _(Açıklanacağı söylenen pakette bunların olduğuna dikkatinizi çekiyorum)_*. Başbakan’ın Ahmet Türk’le görüşmesini son şehit haberleri üzerine iptal ettiğini ilk o açıkladı.* 

*- Akşam Gazetesi’ndeki son röportajında da,* _“üözüm ücalan’dan geçer…Talep edene Kürtçe eğitim versek ne olur?..Militanın da annesi ağlıyor. İyi niyet göstergesi olarak ölenlerin ailesine maddi yardım yapılabilir, Cezayir Modeli uygulanabilir…”_ *dedi*. 

Başbakan Erdoğan, Arslan’ın daha önceki açıklamalarına hiç kızmadı. şimdi niye kızsın ki?..Hani üankaya Köşkü’ndeki Gül, kendisini ziyaret eden Hakkari Heyetine, “*Burada söyleyemeyeceğim şeyleri de düşünüyorum. Hatta sizin de bana söylemek isteyip söylemediğiniz şeyleri biliyorum ve size katılıyorum. Bu sorunun çözümü süreç işidir…”* demişti ya,hani sonra bu sözlerini yalanlamıştı ya, işte Gül ve Erdoğan’ın *“söyleyemediklerini”* söyleyen, o *“süreci”* götüren baş isim Aslan’dır. Halen AKP’nin Siyasi ve Hukuk İşleri Başkan Yardımcılığı görevinde bulunuyor olması, bunu ispata yetmez mi? 

Peki Erdoğan, Arslan’ı görevden alır, etrafından, ailesinden uzaklaştırır mı? Bunu yaparsa da bilin ki sebebi, *“Kürt açılımı”*ndan rahatsızlık değil, kafasında *“erken genel seçim tarihini”* netleştirmesi olur. Son kez, *“Esas milliyetçi biziz”*i ispatlayıp, oyları topladıktan sonra, *“yola devam”* için!.. 



*Kaynak:* Açık İstihbarat

----------


## bozok

*BİRBİRLERİNE NE KADAR BENZİYORLAR*
**
 

Mehmet Baransu ve Tuncay Güney Türkiye’nin son yıllarını belirleyen iki figür. İkili son dönemde ellerine ulaşan belgeler üzerinden yaptıkları açıklamalar ile öne çıkıyorlar. Ancak ikili arasındaki benzerlikler bununla sınırlı değil. Odatv olarak ikilinin benzer yönlerini araştırdık ve oldukça fazla ortak yön keşfettik.

Hem Mehmet Baransu hem de Tuncay Güney’in geçmişlerinde en önemli ortak özellik cemaat. İkilinin meşhur olduğu yerler hep cemaat organları. 

Tuncay Güney Samanyolu Tv’de program yaparken Mehmet Baransu yine cemaatin yayın organlarından olan Aksiyon Dergisi’nde çalışıyordu. Bu nedenle ikilinin Gülen cemaati ile ilişkileri oldu.

Bunun ötesinde ikili arasında başka ortaklıklarda var. Her iki isim de kendisine mikrofon uzatıldığında kendilerinden bahsetmeyi seviyorlar. İki isim de ailelerinden ve kökenlerinden uzun uzun söz ediyor. Baransu, aslında Ermeniler’e karşı savaşan bir aileden geldiğini övünerek anlatırken, Tuncay Güney ailesinin kökenlerini Sabetayizme dayandırıyor. Her ikisi de soyağaçları üzerine konuşmaktan hoşlanıyor.

Yalnız bu kadar da değil. Her iki isim de sürekli herkesi tanıdığını söylüyor. Baransu, Enis Berberoğlu’ndan üst düzey askerlere kadar kendinin herkesle tanıdık olduğunu iddia ederken Tuncay Güney Ufuk Uras’tan Tansu üiller’e, Veli Küçük’ten Doğu Perinçek’e kadar ülkenin gelmiş geçmiş bütün isimleri ile tanışık gibi konuşuyor.

İkili arasında bir başka benzerlik ise özel belgelerin mutlaka bu ikiliyi bulması. Tuncay Güney’den hatırlanırsa çuvalla belge çıkmış ve bu belgeler Ergenekon Operasyonu’nda kullanılmıştı. Mehmet Baransu’nun yıldızının parlamasına neden olan pek çok haber, Mehmet Baransu’yu bulan belgeler sayesinde oldu. Baransu daha önce yargılandığı davalardan birinde belge kaynağının emniyet olduğunu söylemişti.

İkilinin başka ortak özellikleri de var. Bunlardan en önemlisi açıklanamayan ABD ziyaretleri. ABD gibi vize almanın zor olduğu bir ülkeye, Tuncay Güney’in nasıl vize aldığı tartışılıyor. Aynı şekilde Mehmet Baransu’nun ABD’ye gidişi de oldukça tartışmalı yanlar içeriyor. Baransu, ABD’ye Marmara üniversitesi’nde hazırladığı* “ABD’de çocuk cinayetleri”* konulu yüksek lisans tezi için gittiğini söylüyor. Ancak yüksek öğretim kanununa göre yüksek lisansta tez yapma süresi maksimum iki yıl ile sınırlı iken, Baransu ABD’de üç yıl kaldı. Yüksek lisansını yapmak için ABD’ye gittiğini söyleyen Baransu, üç yıl boyunca Türkiye’ye dönmediği için okuldan atıldı. 

İkilinin hayatlarında ilginç ortak noktalardan biri de Akşam Gazetesi’nde çalışmış olmaları. 

Bir başkası ise bütün derin devleti tanımış ve çözmüş gibi değerlendirmeler yapmaları. 

Ortak özelliklerden biri de ikilinin gözaltına alınacak isimleri önceden hedef seçmeleri. Tuncay Güney’in açıklamaları ile pek çok isim tutuklanırken, Mehmet Baransu’nun yazısında hedef seçtiği Erol Manisalı gibi isimler Baransu’nun haberinden kısa süre sonra tutuklanıyordu.

İkili arasında ilk bakışta göze çarpan benzerlikler böyle. Bakalım Baransu ve Güney arasında daha benzer yönler ortaya çıkacak mı?



*Odatv.com*

28 Temmuz 2009

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON SAVCILARINI KİMLER ZAN ALTINDA BIRAKIYOR?*
**
 

Başbakan bile “Yargıdan elinizi çekin” diyor. Kime sesleniyor belli değil. Ama sözde herkes yargıya müdahale edilmemesinden yana.

Bugünün iki haberini yan yana getiriyoruz. Bakın bakalım yargıya kim müdahale ediyor?

Akşam saatleriydi; Adalet Bakanlığı’ndan şu açıklama geldi: 

*"Söz konusu hakim hakkındaki bir kısım iddialara ilişkin olarak daha önce başlatılan bir inceleme kapsamında, Adalet müfettişlerince bugün mahkemede dosya incelemesi yapılmıştır. Söz konusu inceleme, Sayın Cumhurbaşkanımız hakkında verilen karardan önce başlatılmıştır. Yapılan incelemenin haberlerde iddia edildiği şekilde bu kararla ve güncel olaylarla hiçbir ilgisi bulunmamaktadır."*

Sözkonusu hakim kim? 

Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün Kayıp Trilyon Davasında* “evrakta sahtecilikten”* yargılanmasına hükmeden Sincan 1’inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Osman Kaçmaz’dan söz ediliyor. 

Kaçmaz’ın başkanı olduğu mahkemede kim inceleme yapıyor?

Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişleri…

Hesapta, incelemelere Gül kararından önce başlanmış. 

Sincan Mahkemesi, *“Gül yeniden yargılansın kararını 18 Mayıs’ta”* açıkladı. Yani 2.5 aydır müfettişler Hakim Kaçmaz’ın açığını arıyor. 

Hakim Kaçmaz ne diyor?

Diyor ki, *“Olağan teftiş olup olmadığını bilmiyorum. Bizimle ilgili mi, değil mi onu da bilmiyorum”.*

****

şimdi günün diğer haberine geçelim. Haber NTV’de yayınlandı. 

Haber spotu şöyle: 

*“Adalet Bakanlığı Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar hakkında iddiaları araştırmak üzere bu savcıların bağlı bulunduğu İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı vekili Turhan üolakkadı'yı görevlendirdi.”*

Nasıl yani? 

Hükümetin nefret ettiği hakimi Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişleri, Ergenekon savcılarını ise ita amiri durumundaki Başsavcıvekili inceliyor. 

Sonuç ne?

Turhan üolakkadı, suçlanan savcıların ifadelerini bile almadan, kusurları bulunmadığını rapor ediyor. Bakanlıkta, üolakkadı raporuna istinaden savcılar hakkında yargılama izni vermiyor. 

****

Adliye teşkilatının iki ayrı biriminde şikayetler hakkında inceleme – araştırma yapılıyor. 

Bir tarafın incelemesini Adalet Bakanı’nın görevlendirdiği müfettişler yapıyor. 

Diğer tarafın incelemeyi yapan ise her sabah selamlaşılan amir oluyor.

Savcıları zan altında bırakmaya kimsenin hakkı olmasa gerek… 


*Odatv.com*

30 Temmuz 2009

----------


## bozok

*“ERGENEKON” MU YOKSA “REHİNE” OPERASYONU MU?*


*“IMF” DİRENCİ VE EKİM 2009 SENARYOSU*



Dünya *“Ekonomik Kriz”* operasyonundan, ülkemiz* “Ekonomik Kriz”* fırsatçılığından inim inim inliyor.

IMF ile yapılması düşünülen anlaşma* “yılan hikayesi”*ne döndü
.
Ceza ve Tevkif evlerindeki Hükümlü ve Tutuklu sayısı her gün Cumhuriyet tarihinin rekorunu kırarak tırmanıyor. İçeride toplam *112.000* kişi var. 

Hükümlü ve/veya tutuklu başına günlük ödenek 2 TL. Ama bu 2 TL. içeride en çok 86.000 kişi bulunabileceği varsayımı üzerine kurulmuş.

Birileri cezaevindeki caninin *“çözüm projesi”*ni (!) bekliyor.

Bir başkası* “Güzel şeyler yakında”* diyor.

übürü* “Biz zaten projeyi başlattık”* diye geveliyor.

Kiralık kalemler, kiralık sütunlar, kiralık manşetler hep* “çözüm”* pompalıyor.

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin geleceğini tamamıyla ipotek altına alacak ve ülkeyi dış güçlerin egemenliğine, tarassuduna ve tasarrufuna tamamen sokacak* “Nabukko Projesi” “Yüzyılın Projesi”* olarak tanıtılıyor.

Ve daha pek çok melanet…

Ama yakın gelecek karanlık. Hem de çok karanlık. *Ekim 2009’da Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti “iflas”ını ilan edebilir.* IMF bu gerçeği biliyor, çünkü bu yolun taşları IMF’ye bunu bildirenler döşedi. IMF, poposundan dalmayı maharet sayan iktidar*ı “sözlerini tut!”, “söz vermek başka şey vermeye benzemez!”* diye tehdit ediyor. *Yerli ESCOBARLAR zorda…*

IMF ve onun arkasındakilerin isteği net:

*“PKK’ya şartsız, şurtsuz genel af”*

Ya 2009 EKİM’de iflas, ya da *“GENEL AF”* diye bastırıyor.

Peki, iktidar Armenian and Kurdish Party iktidarı olsa da bunu açıklamak kolay mı?

Elbette değil.

üözüm de baştan oluşturulmuş.

Ne mi?


*“ERGENEKON” OPERASYONU BİR REHİNE OPERASYONUDUR*

Yol haritası, Armenain and Kurdish Party’i iktidara taşımadan önce belirlenmiş. Daha sonra da bu Mendeburlar Alayı iktidara taşınmış.

PKK ve zürriyeti için “Genel Af”fa kimler direnebilir? Belirlenmiş.

Ve tamamı, kademe kademe içeri alınmaya başlanmış.

İktidar bu operasyonu kendisinin başlattığını ve yaptığını sanıyor, söylüyor. Kapalı kapılar ardında PKK’nın* “dağ kadrosu”* ve* “lojistik kadrosu”* ile sıkı temasta olan baz milletvekilleri son yaşanan HSYK sürecinde, *“Arkadaşlarımız (Adalet Bakanı ve Adalet Bakanı Müsteşarı’nı kastederek) içeride meydan savaşı veriyorlar”* diye böbürleniyorlar.

Aslında *“Ergenekon”* sürecinin senaryo yazarı dışarıda. Yazılan, bu senaryonun birkaç başrol ve baş altı rol, esas oğlan ve esas kıza ezberletilmesi. Geri kalan oyuncular, bu sevk ve idare altında* “tuluat”* yapmak, kendilerini bu arada öne çıkarmak, en önde oturanların cüzdanlarını araklamakla meşgul. Kısaca “piyonlar”ın her biri kendini *“şah”* sanıyor.

üankaya Mantıcısı işin gerçeğini biliyor, hem de ayrıntılarıyla.

*“Godoş”* tipli, güdük bir* “başyazar”* da aynı konumda.

Merhum Cumhurbaşkanı Turgut üZAL’ın, Alparslan TüRKEş’in, Adnan KAHVECİ’nin, Necip HABLEMİTOğLU’nun kaleminin kırıldığı toplantıda görev yapan hilkat garibesi akademisyen de.

Doğaldır ki ABD’nin kucağından ahkam kesen Fettoş ta.

Davos şarlatanı ile neredeyse geri kalanların alayı* “piyon”…*

Bu operasyonun gerçeğini bilerek sahnede rol almak durumunda olan başkaları da var. Bunların başında kimsenin inanamayacağı bir isim yer alıyor. Hazine ve gömü avcısı, defineci; A.D. ve K.ü.nin ortağı çok üst düzey bir bürokrat. Gömüsüne, hazinesine, kesesine el atan evladı da olsa *“istifaya zorluyor”, “ipini çekiyor”,“kumpas kuruyor”.*

*Peki, “Ergenekon” operasyonu aslında nedir?*

*“Ergenekon”* operasyonu aslında* “Genel Af”* ile salıverilecek PKK’lı katiller için devletin içinde hakim noktalara oturmuşlara düzenlettirilen *“Rehineler Operasyonu”*dur.

Bunu bilen yok mu? *VAR.*

Buna kendini hazırlayan yok mu? *VAR.*

PKK’nın 15 Ağustos’tan sonra kadınları, çocukları, yaşlıları *“Sivil İtaatsizlik”* eylemine başlatması da kuvvetle muhtemel bir eylem. Diğerleri, *“düşük yoğunluklu”* çatışmayı,* “orta yoğunluklu”* çatışmaya taşımaya hazır. Ne tesadüf (!) bu yıl geçmiş yıllardaki gibi *“dostlar alışverişte görsün”* kabilinden de olsa *“Bahar Operasyonu”* da yapılmadı. Neden?
*“Genel Af”* sonrası dışarı çıkanların* “ölüm listeleri”*nde yer alanlar da *“Ergenekon”* operasyonunda içeri alınıyor. *“Genel Af”* sonrası onlarla birlikte PKK’lılar da çıkacak. 

Sonra…

Sonra, elinde kendisini ve ailesini savunmak için bir kenara koyduğu 50-100 mermi, iki tabanca, bir tüfek bulunanların bu* “savunma”* amaçlı *“zula”*ları* “Ergenekon”* operasyonu ile patlatılacak ve PKK infazları karşısında bu insanlar çaresiz bırakılacak. Ama bu aramalar sırasında, Fettoş’un copları elinde bulunan kayıt dışı silah, mühimmat ta bu zulalara ilave edilip*, “Ergenekon”* operasyonu* “gerekli ve zorunlu”* olarak gösterilecek.

*İşte size gerçekler.*

Bundan böyle,* “Ergenekon”* operasyonunun tüm bilinmeyen yönlerini ele almaya çalışacağım. Gittiği yere kadar.

Elimdeki bilgi ve belgelerle şimdilik 175 gün seri yazı yazacak hazırlığı yaptım.

Tamamını, güvenilir arkadaşlarıma, dostlarıma emanet ettim. Başıma bir şey gelirse, siz yayınlamaya devam edin diye…

Bekliyorum.

şeb-i Arus’u bekliyorum.

Soysuzların eliyle de olsa, Yaradan’dan gelecek her türlü gelişmeyi bekliyorum, *“hoş gelir, safalar getirir”* diyorum.

Ben *“HUKUKU-YARGIYI-ADALETİ”* hedef alan *IRZ DüşMANLARI* karşısında, susacak, saklanacak, kıvırtacaklardan milletimin ırzına geçilirken seyredecek midesizlerden değilim.

Bunca melanet karşısında tavır koymayan, üzerine düşeni yapmayan herkesten de* İNSANLIK ADINA, TüRKLüK ADINA, İSLAMİYET ADINA* iğreniyor ve utanıyorum.



*29.07.2009 / Cem YAREN-Emirsultan Mezarlığı-Bursa /cemyaren.blogspot.com*

----------


## bozok

*IRZ, NAMUS DüMDüZ OLUNCA…*


*İBRET VE ESEF VERİCİ GERüEKLER*



HSYK, son günlerde* “Mendeburlar Alayı”*nın İktidarı, Armenian and Kurdish Party, Salya Sümük Efendi ve veled-i zinaları tarafından hedefe haline getirildi. Olan biteni ibretle izledim ve *“bu ülke benim ülkem mi?”* diye kendi kendime sorup durdum.

Aynı günlerde *“üLKE TV”*de Pablo Emilio Escobar Gaviria’nın yaşamını konu alan belgeseli seyrettim. Escobar’ın eşkıyalığını sürdürmek için gazeteleri bombalattırdığını, gazetecilere suikastlar düzenlettirdiğini, ülkenin adalet bakanını dahi infaz ettirdiğini, ama gazeteleri ve gazetecileri tamamen sindiremediğini ibretle izledim.

ülkeyi kan gölüne çevirmiş, işine gelmeyen polislerin öldürülmesi için her polis kellesine 4.000 USD değer biçmiş, paralı infazlar sonucu yüzlerce polis infaz edilmiş. Katledilen, hakim ve savcıların sayısını bugün bile kimse tam olarak veremiyor.

Hükümetle anlaşma yapmış, kendi cezaevini kendi inşa ettirmiş, güya cezaevinde cezasını çekerken bile, cezaevini devlet güçleri değil kendi güçleri korumuş, yönetmiş.

Kendisini ihbar etmemesi için, saklandığı köy ve kasaba halkına hane başına çuvalla para dağıtmış. Nihayetinde ülkenin devlet başkanı adaylarını seçimlerde destekleyip, başa geleni de satın almış.

Ancak sonunu değiştirememiş ve bir gün polisler onun kellesini alıp, leşini de ibret-i alem için sergilemişler.

şimdi soruyorum;

Bir zamanlar bu ülkenin de değerli kalemlerine, düşünürlerine karşı bir GLADIO saldırıları söz konusuydu. Bu saldırılarda da pek çok evladımızı kaybetmiştik. Ama nedense, neredeyse bu cinayetlerin faillerini bir türlü bulamadık (!) Faili malumları, faili meçhul hale getirdik.

*Peki, günümüzde ülkemizde hakimlere, savcılara, gazetecilere yönelik organize bir terörist saldırı söz konusu mu? HAYIR…*

*Peki, düşünürlere karşı organize terörist bir hareket? HAYIR…*

Anlaşılan o ki, Necip (!) Türk Milleti Kolombiya kadar olamamış. Türkiye’nin ESCOBAR çetesine, birkaç minik kemik karşılığı teslim olmuş.

Kolombiya’daki ESCOBAR kendi yaptırdığı cezaevinde kalıyordu. Bizim baş ESCOBAR, korkudan kendi kalması gerektiği yerde değil de, başkasına ait bir yerde kalıyor. üankaya’da mantıcılık yapıyor. Mantının içine daha lezzetli olsun diye Uygur Türkü kıyması tepiştiriyor. 

ESCOBARLARDAN bir diğeri geceliği 7.500 USD’a, sürüsüyle beraber lüks bir otelde kalıyor. *Parası nereden çıkıyor? ürtülü üdenek’ten.*

Bir diğeri ABD’de FBI’ın çiftliğinde semiriyor.* Bedeli?* Türk Mileti, Türk Vatanı ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti ve İslamiyet.

Geri kalan ESCOBARCIKLAR ya da ESCOBAR köleleri, onlar da her kapalı kapı arkasında ülkeyi satma ve pazarlama peşinde. Bedeli, bazen bir cariye, bazen sıkı bir delikanlı, bazen topolino, bazen kulampara.

*Peki hakimlerimizin ve savcılarımızın büyük bir bölümü nerede?* *Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti yıkılmak üzere ama Cumhuriyet Savcılarının çoğunluğu sessizlik içinde. NEDEN?*

Neden belli. üünkü yargı BAğIMSIZ değil. HSYK, bir siyasinin insafına ve keyfiliğine terkedilmiş durumda. Adalet Bakanı isterse, HSYK görev yapabiliyor. İstemezse yapamıyor. Bu nasıl bir YARGI? Bu YARGI’nın adı belli: Kenan EVREN ve yanındaki diğer tescilli hainlerin YARGISI. Yani, Karşı Devrim’in önünü açan 12 EYLüL canilerinin YARGISI.

Hiç dikkatinizi çekiyor mu? Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkanı canı istemediği için ya da işine gelmediği için veya birileri istemediği için Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne intikal etmiş hususları incelemeye bile almıyor, alsa da üzerinde işlem yaptırmıyor.

Son olayda da, Adalet Bakanı, canı istemediği için ya da işine gelmediği için veya birileri istemediği için Hakim-Savcı atamalarında oylamayı başlatmıyor. Krizin faturası ise ESCOBARLARIN medyası sayesinde HSYK’nın HUKUKüU üyelerine çıkarılıyor.

Salya Sümük Efendi’nin yani bir başka ESCOBAR’ın medyası,* “Korsan Kararnameden”* söz ediyor ama diğer taraftan Adliyedeki Mübaşirin dahi yapmayacağı hataları bilerek ve isteyerek yapan bazı hakim ve savcılar hakkında yapılan şikayet başvurularını HSYK gündemine getirmeyen Adalet Bakanı’na tek söz etmiyor.

İşin en ilginci, aslında bütün fatura nedense HSYK üyesi Ali Suat ERTOSUN’a çıkarılıyor.


*ALİ SUAT ERTOSUN*

Ali Suat ERTOSUN beni tanımaz, ama ben kendisini tanıyorum ve biliyorum. Daha doğrusu Ali Suat ERTOSUN hakkında bildiğim tek şey onun* ONURLU bir HUKUKüU* ve *ADAM GİBİ ADAM* olduğudur.

Dikkat edin, Ali Suat ERTOSUN hakkında yazı yazan ESCOBARLAR’ın gazetelerinin SALYA SüMüK kısmına yakın olanları Ali Suat ERTOSUN’a AKP iktidarı tarafından verilen* “Devlet üstün Hizmet Madalyası”*ndan bahsetmezler. Faşist Liberal ESCOBARLAR ise, bu hususu sürekli dile getirir ve AKP’ye* “kendiniz ettiniz, kendiniz buldunuz”* demeye getirirler. *Peki bu işin gerçeği nedir?*

Ali Suat ERTOSUN, Yargı Camiası için bir ilk olmasına ve manevi değeri paha biçilmez olmasına rağmen kendisini* "madalya"* karşılığı *SATMAMIş’tır*. Bir HUKUKüU gibi davranmıştır.* ESCOBARLARI çıldırtan budur.* İstedikleri statü ve roldeki adamı birkaç dosya, birkaç kuruş, birkaç bel altı bağlama ile satın alabilen bu deyyuslar, ONURLU KİşİLİK karşısında çılgına dönmüşlerdir.

Ali Suat ERTOSUN,* “F Tipi”* cezaevlerinin mimarıdır. Bu cezaevlerini eleştiren sözde batı dünyası, kendi bünyesinde bu türü uygulamaya başlamıştır. Ama hala Türkiye’ye saldırmaktadır. Bizi eleştirenler, ceza ve tutukevlerimizde yaptıkları inceleme ve araştırmalarda gördüklerine inanamamakta, yaşananların gerçek değil de bir film olduğunu düşünmektedirler.* “F Tipi”* cezaevleri, ceza ve tevkifevlerini bir terörist eğitim merkezi, terörist kampı olmaktan çıkarmıştır. Bu mükemmel adımların başlangıcı Ali Suat ERTOSUN ile başlar. 

Gelelim 32 kişinin öldüğü* “cezaevi”* operasyonuna. Bu insanlar ya da değişik farmakolojik çalışmalarla elde edilen ilaçlarla robotlaştırılmış bu kurbanlar, nasıl ölmüşlerdir? Bunu, bugüne kadar kim sorgulamıştır? Bu konuyu gündeme sıkça taşıyanlar, ölenlerin örgütler tarafından *“ölmek”* üzere seçildiklerini ve görevlendirildiklerini bilmezler mi? Terör örgütleri, aslında* “Resmi İdeoloji*”nin bir kopyacısıdırlar. Resmi ideoloji insanı *“ya kirleterek kullan, ya da öldürerek”* sloganı ile hareket eder. Terör örgütleri de insanları *“ya kirleterek, ya da öldürterek”* kullanır. Alında, Ali Suat ERTOSUN’u hedef tahtasına koyanların tamamı, aynı dergahın üyeleridir. Onlar, Ali Suat ERTOSUN’u ne satın alabilmişler ne kirletebilmişler ne de kirli bir dosyasına ulaşabilmişlerdir. Ali Suat ERTOSUN’un adam gibi adam davranışları, başkalarına da kötü (!) örnek olur değerlendirmesi, ESCOBARLARI tir tir titretmiştir. Bundan böyle Ali Suat ERTOSUN’u öldürtmeyi düşüneceklerdir. Bu illaki bir silahlı saldırı sonucu olmayabilir. ESCOBARLAR’dan birinin hayatını borçlu olduğu Dr. Fethiye Hanım gibi bir son da Ali Suat ERTOSUN için uygun bulunabilir. *“Gribal enfeksiyon sonucu kalbin iflası.”* *Sahi, Dr. Fethiye Hanımın öldürülmesi neden soruşturma konusu olmaz?*


*SONUü*

Bu süreç, 1999 da tam anlamıyla planlanmış ve Armenian and Kurdish Party’nin iktidara taşınması ile uygulamaya konulmuştur. Armenian and Kurdish Party YARGI operasyonuna E. Yargıtay Başkanı Eraslan üZKAYA ile başlamıştır. *“Yargıtay-MİT-üakıcı”* konusu gündeme taşınmış 

ESCOBARLAR’ın medyası ve ne yaptığının farkında olmayacak kadar ahmak medya mensupları ile bu olay tırmandırılmıştır. O günleri hatırlıyorum da, gerçekleri dile getiren yazı dizisini bir tek ben Anayurt Gazetesi’nde kaleme almıştım. Ama neye yarar. ülke ve YARGI kendi evladına sahip çıkmadı ve Eraslan üZKAYA şahsen, Türk Yargısı ise toptan ESCOBARLAR tarafından mağlup edildi. Saldırı Eraslan üZKAYA şahsında Türk YARGISI’naydı.

Dikkatinizi çekiyor mu bilmem. Her türlü melanete maydanoz olan ve Türkiye’nin lehine olabilecek her türlü girişimi sabote eden AB şürekası ve AB deyyusları YARGI BAğIMSIZLIğI konusunda_ “SESSİZLUK”_ modundaydı.

*HSYK bitti.* ESCOBARLAR kısmen muradına erdi ama HSYK’nın 5 HUKUüU üyesi, ONURLU duruş gösterdi. Teslim olmadılar. Satılmadılar. Kandırılmadılar. El altından kendilerine ESCOBARLAR tarafından yapılan trilyonluk teklifleri konuşmaya dahi değer bulmadılar.

*YARGI tarihinde bir altın sayfa yazıldı.* Artık kuklalar yalnız değil, başlarına bir başka HUKUKüU dikildi. Bazı dokunulmazlar (!) hakkında yapılan şikayetlerin değerlendirileceği sözü alındı, karar oluşturuldu.

Ali Suat ERTOSUN ne akrabamdır, ne yakınım ne de arkadaşım. Yanlış yaparsa ve yanlış yaptığına ilişkin inandırıcı kanıtlar önüme sürülürse onu da eleştiririm. Ama, herkes *“belki”* ihtimali ve kaypaklığı ile Ali Suat ERTOSUN’un ADAMLIğINI, ONURLULUğUNU yazmak istemese de ben yazarım. üünkü ben hiçbir zaman *“Benim hırsızın İYİDİR, seninki TU! KAKA”* demedim. Dürüst ve onurlu olan DüşMANIM dahi olsa onu bir haksızlık, karalama, saldırı karşısında onu da savunmazsam o günden sonra bana adam demeyin, olur mu?



*28.07.2009 / Cem YAREN - Süleymaniye / cemyaren.blogspot.com*

----------


## bozok

*Bazıları Tanrı’yı yanlarında zannediyor* 



*HSYK üyesi Ali Suat Ertosun, hakkındaki iddialara yanıt verdi*

*31.07.2009 / VATAN GZT. / Kemal Göktaş* 


HSYK üyesi Ali Suat Ertosun, hakkındaki iddiaların *‘sistematik ve organize’* olduğunu ve asıl hedefin HSYK’nın yapısını değiştirmek veya zaafa uğratmak olduğunu iddia ederek bunlarla ilgili yasal yollara başvuracağını söyledi... 

HSYK üyesi Ali Suat Ertosun, son günlerde kendisi ve HSYK hakkındaki iddialara ilişkin basın toplantısı düzenledi. Adalet Bakanlığı Konferans Salonu’ndaki toplantıya, HSYK Başkanvekili Kadir üzbek’in de aralarında olduğu 3 asıl ve 1 yedek üye de katılarak destek verdi. Ertosun iddialara özetle şu yanıtları verdi:

*HAYATA DüNüş:* Operasyon kararı salt benim kararım değildir. Hükümetin kararıdır, MGK’nın kararıdır, öz olarak devletin kararıdır. Keşke ölümsüz olsaydı. Operasyon yapılmasaydı dışarıda çok daha fazla insan ölürdü. F tipi cezaevleri olmasaydı Türkiye’nin hali nice olurdu? Bazı insanlar Tanrı’yı yanlarında zannediyorlar ve herkese tepeden bakıyorlar. Allah hepimizin Allah’ı. Karşı fikre de değer verin.

*DUYAR:* Duyar’ın öldürülmesinden sonra dilekçe verdim, müfettişler soruşturmaya gerek olmadığına karar verdi. Tabancanın ikinci müdür tarafından sokulduğu belirlendi ve birinci müdürle birlikte hakkında dava açıldı. Duyar, kendi isteğiyle, öldürenler ise Kırklareli Başsavcılığı’nın istemi üzerine genel müdür olmamdan önce nakledilmişlerdi. Ben nakletmedim. 

*DüNDAR’IN İDDİALARI:* Can Dündar, 1999’da dönemin Adalet Bakanı Hasan Denizkurdu’ndan, Duyar ile söyleşi için izin istedi. Bakan izin verdi, ancak Duyar’ın görüşmeyi para karşılığında kabul etmesi nedeniyle görüşme talebini reddettik. Dündar’ı, *’Duyar konuşacaktı’* yazısı nedeniyle tazminata mahkum ettim. Dündar da biliyor. Faturayı bana çıkartıyorsunuz ama amaç HSYK’yı yıpratmaktır.

*NOTER DEğİL:* Korsan olarak nitelendirilebilecek davranış varsa, bu korsanlık HSYK üyelerinin görüşlerini ifade etmelerinde değil, bazı basın organlarının tek elden ve organize şekilde kurumları ve görev alanları hedef göstererek hakarete varan saldırılarında aranmalı. HSYK, Bakanlıktan gelen atama kararlarını olduğu gibi onaylayan noterlik makamı değildir. 

*ENGİN AYDIN İLE GüRüşME:* Genel Müdür olduğum dönemde, Bakanlık’ta 2,5 yıl Bakan Müşaviri olan Engin Aydın ile gizlice çekilmiş fotoğrafımın yayımlanması ahlaki değildir cezai ve hukuki sorumluluğu olan davranıştır. Buluştuğum yer gizli değil, Kızılay’ın tam ortasıdır. Görüşmede davaları etkileme, hakim ve savcıları değiştirme konuşulmamıştır. Bu arkadaşla görüşmemde tarafsızlığımı bozan bir cihet yoktur. ünüme Engin Aydın’la ilgili dava gelirse bakmam. Diğer sanıklara niye bakmayayım? Yargıç değilim, idari görev yapıyorum. Kent Otel’de toplantılara katıldım. Ankara’nın ortasındaki toplantılara nasıl örgüt toplantısı denilir, anlamıyorum. Başka toplantılara da katıldım. 

*VAHİM:* Bu fotoğraf, devlet görevlileri tarafından çekilmişse daha vahim bir durum söz konusudur. Konunun araştırılması için Ankara Başsavcılığına başvuracağım. Bu ülkede bir Yargıtay, Danıştay üyesi takip ediliyorsa, bu konu üzerinde çok durulmalıdır. Gizlice olmuşsa, yasa dışı dinlenmişsek, bu daha vahimdir. 

*MAü İZLEDİK:* Tutuklu Albay Cemal Temizöz’ü kurtarmak için girişimlerde bulunduğum yalandır. 6-7 Mart’ta Kayseri’de Jandarma Bölge Komutanı Ali Aydın’ın misafiri olarak Jandarma Misafirhanesi’nde kaldım. Temizöz ile tanışmadım, zaten o tarihte izinliymiş. Kayseri’de protokolle görüştük, Kayseri-Fenerbahçe maçını da izleyerek döndük. HSYK’nın yargı reformuna karşı olduğu yönünde izlenim verilmek isteniyor. ürgütlerin hedefi olmuş bir kişi olarak, şahsıma yöneltilen suçlamaları hak etmediğini düşünüyorum. Hakkımda yapılacak her türlü inceleme ve soruşturmaya hazırım. 

*‘TERüR üRGüTü’ SüZüNE İTİRAZ:* Bir gazetecinin* ’Ergenekon Terör ürgütü’* ifadesini kullanmasına da tepki göstererek Mahkeme *’Ergenekon Terör ürgütü olarak adlandırılan’* ifadesini kullandı. Ortada terör örgütü olarak adlandırılan var. Terör örgütü diye bir şey yok. Bu mahkeme kararıyla ortaya çıkacaktır. Bugünden insanları mahkum etmeyelim. 

*NİüİN GİDİLMEDİ?:* Ertosun,* “Bu tür soruşturmalardaki yargılamalar, hukuka aykırı değildi de sizin arkadaşınızın da olduğu insanlar yargılanırken mi hukuka aykırı geldi?”* sorusuna *“Geçmişte yapılmadı diye, şimdi yapılmasın mı? ünüme geçmişte gelmedi. Gelseydi aynı şeyi yapmaktan geri durmazdım”* dedi. 

*Ergenekon’a 13 eleştiri* 

Ertosun, kurul toplantılarında eleştirdikleri ve Bakanlık’tan Yargıtay’a götürülmesini istedikleri Ergenekon’la ilgili şikayetlerini şöyle sıraladı:

*DİNLEME:* Yargıtay 9. Ceza Dairesi’nin Jandarma’nın dinlemesiyle ilgili bir kararı vardı. Biz diğer birimler (Emniyet’i kasdediyor ) yönünden de yargı yoluna başvurulmasını istedik.

*ARAMA:* Kararı vermeye yetkili makam neresidir. İstanbul mu yoksa aramanın yapılacağı yerlerdeki mahkemeler mi? Yani İstanbul kendi yargı çevresi dışında kalan yerler için arama kararı verebilir mi? Bu konunu gündeme getirilmesi de iyi oluyor. 

*İTİRAZLARI İNCELEME:* Kararlara itirazlar ediliyor. Bu itirazları kim inceleyecek? Mahkeme mi inceleyecek? Yoksa heyet başkanları mı inceleyecek? Bunun irdelenmesi lazım. Eski kanunda bu konuda bir madde vardı. Ama yeni kanunda bu konuda bir madde yok. Bir yanlışlık varsa düzeltilmesini istedik. 

*ADALET MüFETTİşİ DİNLEYEBİLİR Mİ?:* Adalet müfettişlerinin talepleri üzerine dinleme kararları verildiğini bunun yasal olup olmadığının irdelenmesini istedik

*İFADELER KISITLANABİLİR Mİ?:* Mahkemeler karar alıyor, şüpheli ve sanığı zabıtadaki ifade tutanağını vermiyor. Dedik ki, *’Bu konulara kim karar verecek? Türkiye’deki yargı birliğini kim sağlayacak? Yüksek Yargıtay. Yüksek Yargıtay’a konuyu götüründedik.’ Bunda ne var?* 

*ARAMA/YAKALAMA:* Arama ve yakalama kararı isteniyor. Sadece arama kararı veriliyor, insanlar yakalanıp götürülüyor.* ’Bunlar yasal mı değil mi?’*

*SAVCININ YETKİSİ:* Cumhuriyet Savcısı yetki alanının dışına çıkarak ifade alıyor. Bunları tartışmak lazım.

*GüZALTI SüRESİ:* şüpheli susma hakkını kullanıyor ama Emniyet’te 4 gün bekletilip son gün adli makamlara sevk ediliyor. *’Hemen gitsin’* dedik.

*DAVA BİRLEşMESİ:* Bu ülkede yıllarca PKK ile ilgili, DHKP-C ile ilgili soruşturmalar yapıldı. Hepsi bir dosyada mı birleştirildi? İstanbul, İstanbuldakileri, Ankara, Ankaradakileri gördü. Bunların irdelenmesini istiyorsak, kurul olarak bunlarla biz ilgilenmeyeceğiz de kim ilgilenecek?

*BİLGİ SIZDIRILMASI:* bir takım bilgilerin yayın organlarına verilmemesini,

*SUüLU İLAN EDİLMESİN:* İnsanların peşinen suçlu ilan edilmemesini, ’masumiyet’karinesine aykırı olduğunu söyledik. 

*SUüLAMA BELLİ OLSUN:* şüphelilere haklarındaki suçlamaların somut olarak bildirilmesini istedik.

*SAVUNMA HAKKI:* şüphelilerin savunma hakkının kısıtlanmamasını istedik.

*’Açılım yapıyoruz’*

Ertosun, şöyle devam etti:* “Biz moda tabiriyle açılım yapıyoruz. Hukuku açmaya çalışıyoruz. İnsan haklarının üst noktaya çıkarılmasını istiyoruz. Yargıtay’a konuyu götürün dedik. Bunda ne var? Bakın bizim açılımlarımızın içi dolu. Boş değil.”* 

*VAKİT MUHABİRİ DIşARI üIKARILDI*

Vakit Gazetesi foto muhabiri İsmail Uğur, Ertosun’a* “Yeni hakimlere de illegal örüt üyeleriyle oturmalarını tavsiye eder misiniz?”* diye sordu. Koruma Uğur’u salondan çıkardı. Ertosun* “Yanlış anlama var. Arkadaşın gazeteci olmadığı söylenmiş. Benim dışımda oldu. Basın özgürlüğüne karşı değilim”* dedi. Muhabir yeniden salona döndü.

...

----------


## bozok

*Nasıl yani?* 

*Ergenekon davası savcılarına "tanık" -pardon "bilgi sahibi"- sıfatıyla ifade veren eski Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök'ün 20 sayfa tutan ifadesi bütün detaylarıyla basına yansıdı.* 


*“Soruşturmanın gizliliği”* ilkesi çerçevesinde *“suç”* sayılan böyle bir belge ve bilgi sızdırma yine birileri tarafından pervasızca yerine getirildi. Bu kez emniyet mensuplarını sorumlu tutamıyoruz, çünkü üzkök’ün ifadesi, bizzat iki savcı tarafından *“gizlice”* İzmir’de alındı.

Artık bu nasıl bir *“gizlilikse”*, sadece 3 kişinin bildiği bu olayı birkaç gün sonra gazetelerde okuduk…

Bu ilginç ifade alma olayını Milliyet gazetesi öğrenip kamuoyuna duyurmuştu. Star gazetesi önceki gün daha büyük bir iş yaptı ve ifadenin geniş bir içeriğini yayımladı. *“Soruşturma kapsamındaki gizli bilgileri kim sızdırıyor”* tartışması bir kez daha havada kaldı. İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, daha önce bu tip sızdırmaların suç olduğunu duyurmuş ve yapanlar hakkında soruşturma başlatılacağını açıklamıştı ama dinleyen kim?

*Bu kez adres o kadar belli ki…*

*Dediğimiz gibi, üzkök’ün ifadesi sadece iki savcının elinde var.*

Star gazetesinin *“atlatma”* haberi, üzkök ile savcılar arasındaki karşılıklı komplimanlar üzerine kurulmuştu. Haberde, üzkök’ün savcılara *“Türkiye tarihinde kimsenin cesaret edemediği bir soruşturma başlattınız’’* dediği, savcıların da kendisine *“Siz de burada bir tarih yazacaksınız. Anlatacaklarınız Türkiye için çok önemli’’* karşılığını verdiği şeklinde detaylar yer aldı.

İfadenin peşine ertesi gün düşen diğer gazeteler, bu diyalogun doğru olup olmadığını, üzkök’ün kendisine teyit ettirmek istediler. Aldıkları cevap şu:

*“Haberi okudum. Takdir edersiniz ki, ‘öğrenildi, kaydedildi, belirtildi, deniliyor’ gibi kaynak gösterilmesine kılıf olan kelimelerle kurgulanmış yazılara, haberlere yorum yapmam fayda yaratmaz. Her şey hukuki süreç sonunda açığa çıkacaktır.”*

Emekli paşa, savcıların yüzlerine söylediği övgü dolu sözleri kamuoyu önünde tekrarlamaktan imtina ediyor nedense. Onun için, böyle geçiştirmeci bir cevap vermiş. Diyalog doğru demek ki; eksiği yok fazlası var. İyi ama, Ergenekon savcılarınca yürütülen, hem devletin hem de toplumun belli bir kesiminden destek almış olan bu soruşturmayı ülke için *“faydalı”* bulmakta ne beis var da üzkök Paşa açıkça *“Bravo savcılara”* diyemiyor?

*Kaldı ki kendisinin bu konudaki tutumu, yaklaşımı, misyonu da biliniyor. Acaba, kendisiyle birlikte uzun yıllar görev yapıp da şimdi “terör örgütü sanığı” konumunda bulunan silah arkadaşlarının, meslektaşlarının tepkisinden mi çekiniyor. Devrelerine karşı “tanık” konumunda bulunmakta “etik” bir problem mi seziyor?* 

Neyse…


Sonuçta, eski Genelkurmay Başkanı, böyle önemli bir davanın *“tanığıdır”* ve bu *“tanıklık”* yakın tarihimiz, siyasi hayatımız ve toplumun akıbeti bakımından büyük bir anlam ve önem taşımaktadır. Bir kere hukuki açıdan, Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın *“teyit etmediği”* bir darbe girişiminden ne sonuç alınacağı düşündürücüdür. üzkök savcılara, *“Ayışığı ve Yakamoz konularını biliyordum. Bilgi geliyordu, ancak, delil bulamadığım için işlem yapmadım”* demiş…

Bir Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın *“bilmesi”* ile *“delil bulamaması”* arasında ne gibi farklar bulunduğunu ben bilemem. Yani, *“bilmek”* soruşturma başlatmak için yeterli değil midir? Bir Genelkurmay Başkanı’na verilen bilginin öylesine, dedikoduya ve ham duyumlara dayalı bir şey olduğunu düşünemeyiz. *Eğer, ordu içinde bir darbe hazırlığının varlığı Genelkurmay Başkanı’na bildirilmişse, bu yeterince ciddi bir durumdur ve soruşturma yapmak için engel de yoktur.*

*“Delil bulamamak”* ayrı bir şey. Delil, sorumlular hakkında gereğinin yapılması için lazımdır. Siz soruşturmanızı yapardınız, *“şu şu bilgilere ulaşılmış, ancak delil elde edilememiştir”* diye bir sonuca bağlayabilirdiniz.

Sizden sonrakiler delil elde ettiklerinde soruşturma, ilkinin bilgileri ışığında yeniden başlatılırdı… *Peki, sizin elde edemediğiniz delilleri savcılar nasıl elde etmiş de böyle 2 bin sayfalık bir iddianame yazabilmişler?*

Gazete haberlerine göre, üzkök’ün ifadesinde, Ergenekon davasının önemli sanıklarından şener Eruygur’un, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı döneminde en yakın çalıştığı isimlerden olan, eski Jandarma İstihbarat Daire Başkanı emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz’le ilgili iddialar geniş yer bulmuş. Bunun yanı sıra, üzkök’ün gazeteci Mustafa Balbay’ın notları ve ilişkileri konusunda da önemli bilgiler verdiği anlaşılıyor.

Güzel, yalnız ikinci Ergenekon iddianamesinin Eruygur ile ilgili bölümünde ilginç şeyler var. *Eruygur, iddianamede darbenin en önemli alt yapı çalışmalarından birisi olarak gösterilen Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu’nun bütün faaliyetlerini günü gününe dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök’e rapor etmiş. Ek dosyalarda bunun delilleri var. üzkök, bu çalışmaların “darbe girişimi” niteliği taşıdığını o gün neden göremedi.*

*İşte size delil…*

*Ayrıca, sadece bir gazeteci olan Mustafa Balbay’ın bu derece “derinlemesine” vakıf olduğu iddia edilen “darbe hazırlığından” koskoca Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın haberdar olmadığına aklı başında insanlar olarak nasıl inanacağız?[/FONT]*



yazan : *Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com / 29.07.2009*

----------


## bozok

*Gareth Jenkins: “Her Dalga Odaktan Daha da uzağa Gidiyor”*

 
*Soruşturma çerçevesinde tutuklanan kişilerin AK Parti’nin iktidardan gitmesini isteyeceklerine şüphe yok. Ancak, bence bu kişiler AK Parti’den kurtulsalar bile yerine başka birilerinin koyulması gerektiğini bilecek kadar gerçekçi kişiler. şimdiyse hükümeti devirmeye çalışan bir terör örgütüne üye olmak ve eylemler yoluyla ülkeyi istikrarsızlaştırıp darbe yapmaya çalışmakla suçlanıyorlar. İktidardaki bir siyasi partiye karşı olmakla darbe yapmak için böylesine terörizme başvurmak çok farklı şeylerdir.* 

*Gölbaşı'nda cephanelik bulunmasını, Türkiye'de pek çok gazeteci, Ergenekon soruşturmasının gitmesi gerektiği yöne doğru ilerlemesini sağlayacak bir gelişme olarak nitelendiriyor.* 

*1989'dan bu yana İstanbul'da yaşayan ve Türkiye'de asker sivil ilişkileri, güvenlik ve istihbarat konularında çeşitli yayın kuruluşlarına danışmanlık yapan yazar Gareth Jenkins ise Ergenekon soruşturmasının giderek doğruluk payı taşıyan özünden uzaklaştığı görüşünü savunuyor. Biz de Jenkins'le konuştuk ve kendisine neden böyle düşündüğünü sorduk.* 

*30.07.2009 / Açık İstihbarat*


*'Her dalga, odaktan daha da uzağa gidiyor'*

*Gareth Jenkins:* Ergenekon soruşturması odağında bir doğruluk payı taşıyor. Geçmişte, gizli operasyonlar gerçekleştiren bazı kişilerin nihai olarak hükümeti istikrarsızlığa sürüklemek için bir örgüt oluşturduklarına inanıyorum. Bu örgütün liderleri de 2008 yılı Ocak ayında gözaltına alındılar. Ancak, soruşturmanın kapsamı, organize bir suç örgütüne yönelik olmaktan giderek hükümet muhaliflerini, özellikle de laiklik konusunda katı fikirleri olanları da içine almaya başladı. Soruşturmanın her dalgası, asıl odaktan giderek daha da uzağa gidiyor. 

*BBC:* "Geçmişte bazı gizli operasyonlar yürütmüş kesimlerin kurmuş olduğu" bir örgütten söz ettiniz. İddianamenin odağını bu gizli operasyonlar veya kurulduğu söylenen örgüt aracılığıyla işlenen birçok olası suç oluşturmuyor. Bu kişiler asıl olarak hükümete darbe girişiminden dolayı yargılanıyorlar. Bunu nasıl yorumluyorsunuz? 

*Gareth Jenkins:* İncelemeyi ancak birkaç haftalık bir sürede tamamladığım 2500 sayfalık iddianamede pek çok çelişki var ve çok çeşitli söylentilere dayanıyor. ürneğin, iddia edilen Ergenekon örgütüyle bağlantısı kurulan emekli General şener Eruygur, iddianamenin 400'lü sayfalarında, örgütün öldürmeyi planladığı kişiler arasında sayılıyor. Bazı sağlam deliller de var, ama bu deliller birçok söylenti arasında kaybolmuş. 

*‘Ergenekon’un liderleri var kadroları yok’*

*BBC:* Söz konusu grubun odağında geçmişte gizli operasyonlara katıldığı iddia edilen kişilerin yanı sıra, siyasi parti liderleri, akademisyenlerin hatta yargı mensuplarının da adı geçiyor. Sizce tüm bu kişileri bir araya getirebilecek bir ortak payda olabilir mi? 

*Gareth Jenkins:* Ben bunu imkansız görüyorum. Derin devletin Türkiye'de bir dönem var olduğunu biliyoruz. Hatta geçmişteki gücüne sahip olmasa da hala kendisini devam ettiriyor. Ancak, derin devlet denen şey her zaman örgütler arası bir ağ biçiminde var olmuştur, yoksa tek bir liderin yönettiği tek bir örgütlenme değildir. 

Bu örgütler de mantığı gereği çok küçük gruplardan oluşur ve yaptıkları işler de büyük bir gizlilik içinde gerçekleşir. Ergenekon iddianamesinde adı geçen isimlere baktığınızda ise, tanınan, bilinen, üst düzey isimlere rastlıyorsunuz ki bu kişilerin bu tip gizli örgütlenmeler içinde yer almaları ya da liderliğini yürütmelerini ben pek olası görmüyorum. Dolayısıyla, iddia edildiğine göre ortada pek çok lider var ama sözü edilen bombalamaları, suikastları yapacak kadrolar yok. 

*Derin devlet’ kavramı bir şey açıklıyor mu, konuyu daha anlaşılmaz mı kılıyor?*

*BBC:* "Derin devlet" kavramı özellikle Türkiye'de kullanılıyor ve kimi zaman devletin gerisinde, devleti yöneten, hesap vermeyen asıl iktidar gibi anlamlar da kazanıyor. şimdiyse bu “derin iktidarın” tasfiye edilmekte olduğu söyleniyor. Siz de yabancı bir gözlemci olarak bu kavramı kullanıyorsunuz. Bir olguyu açıklamak için kullanılan bu kavramın, konuyu daha anlaşılmaz kıldığı yolundaki eleştirileri nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz? 

*Gareth Jenkins:* Bence bu kavram kullanılmaya değer, çünkü dünyanın her ülkesinde bulunan bir şey değil. Tabii ki, kökeni NATO'nun Sovyet tehdidi altında gördüğü ülkelerde kurduğu Gladyo türü örgütlere gidiyor ve kendi kendilerine örgütlenmeye gidecek çekirdek gruplar oluşturmaya dayanıyor. Kendi örgütlerini kurma mantığıyla eğitilen bu gruplar, Türkiye'de 1990'lar boyunca PKK'yla savaşmak için örgütler oluşturdular. Ancak bu örgütler arasında sağlam bir koordinasyon ve komuta yoktu. 

Tüm bu gruplar geniş bir cezasızlıktan, yargı muafiyetinden yararlandılar. Bu tip bir örgütlenme, Türk ordusunun merkezinde bulunan birinin veya birilerinin yönettiği bir örgütlenme anlayışından çok farklı bir şey. Dolayısıyla “derin devlet” kavramı anlamlı bana göre. 1990'lardan sonra olan da bu grupların, serbest çalışır bir hale gelip suç örgütlerine dönüşmesidir. 

*‘Demokratik olmayan iki gücün yargı üzerinden kavgası’*

*BBC:* Siz Ergenekon soruşturması sürecinin, demokratik olmayan iki gücün iktidar mücadelelerini yargı üzerinden vermesi olarak görüyorsunuz. Bu güçlerden kimleri kastediyorsunuz? 

*Gareth Jenkins:* Türkiye’de maalesef, yargı sisteminin her zaman ideolojik amaçlarla kullanıldığını görüyoruz. Başbakan Menderes’in 1960’larda idam edilmesinden, daha sonraları komünistler ve Kürt milliyetçileri üzerinde bu şekilde kullanılmıştır. Geçtiğimiz 18 ay içinde ise yargı içerisindeki Kemalist bazı kadroların, AKP’ye kapatma davası açtıklarını gördük. Ergenekon davasında ise, AKP’ye yakın kadroların güçlerini, Kemalistlere karşı yürüttükleri ideolojik savaşta kullandıklarını gözledik. 

Bence bu kavganın iki tarafı da demokrasiye ya da hukukun üstünlüğüne inanan kesimler değil. AKP’nin Ergenekon davasına dahil olup olmadığı konusunda değerlendirebileceğimiz birkaç olasılık var. Burada, soruşturma hükümetin emriyle yürütülüyor yerine, ben hükümetin, bazı savcılara hoşgörü göstererek alan açmaları olarak değerlendiriyorum. Burada masum insanların hapse atılabilmeleri olasılığı üzerinden bir trajedi yaşanıyor. Bence, bir başka büyük trajedi de, tüm bu karmaşa içinde, gerçek suçluların muhtemelen cezadan kurtulacak olmaları. 

*‘Hükümet karşıtı olmak ve darbeci olmak farklı şeylerdir’*

*BBC:* Soruşturmada adı geçen herkesi bir araya getiren en önemli ortak paydanın hükümet karşıtlığı olduğunu söyleyen pek çok yorumcu var. Ancak, gözaltına alınan kişilerin çoğu Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi daha kurulmadan çok önceden siyasetin içinde bulunan ya da kamu görevleri almış kişiler. Siz de soruşturmada bahsedilen örgütlenmenin kökenin on yıllar öncesine gittiğinden söz ediyorsunuz. 

*Gareth Jenkins:* Soruşturma çerçevesinde tutuklanan kişilerin AK Parti’nin iktidardan gitmesini isteyeceklerine şüphe yok. Ancak, bence bu kişiler AK Parti’den kurtulsalar bile yerine başka birilerinin koyulması gerektiğini bilecek kadar gerçekçi kişiler. şimdiyse hükümeti devirmeye çalışan bir terör örgütüne üye olmak ve eylemler yoluyla ülkeyi istikrarsızlaştırıp darbe yapmaya çalışmakla suçlanıyorlar. İktidardaki bir siyasi partiye karşı olmakla darbe yapmak için böylesine terörizme başvurmak çok farklı şeylerdir. 

*BBC:* Siz ayrıca, tutuklananlar arasında suç işlemiş olanların yanında, hükümet karşıtı olan ancak suça karışmamış kişiler olduğunu da savunuyorsunuz. 

*Gareth Jenkins:* Soruşturma, 2007 yazında İstanbul ümraniye'de bir gecekonduda bombalar bulunması üzerinden başlatıldı. Buradan yola çıkarak, sağ görüşlü bir grubun, hükümeti devirmek için saldırılara hazırlandığı sonucuna varıldı. Bu kişilere yöneltilen suçlama çerçevesinde yargılanmaları çok doğruydu. 

Ancak, sonrasında, AK Parti'ye sempati besleyenlerin, hükümet karşıtlarına da yöneldiklerini görüyoruz. Gözaltına alınan kişiler arasında aşırılık yanlısı, ırkçı görüşlere, anti-semitik bir bakış açısına sahip insanlar da var ve ben bunların görüşlerine katılmıyorum. Ama birilerinin terörist bir örgütte aktif olarak yer alması ile beğenilmeyen görüşlere sahip olması arasında bir fark vardır. 




*Kaynak:* BBC Türkçe Servisi

----------


## bozok

*5 Genelkurmay Başkanı Niçin Ergenekonla Suçlanıyor?*

*Açık İstihbarat /* *30.07.2009* 





*Başına çuval geçirilmesine ve Kuzey Irak'tan çıkarılmasına rağmen akıllanmayarak sınır ötesi harekatta ısrar eden Türk Ordusu' na karşı, Org. Torumtay zamanından beri hazırlanagelmekte olan tertip artık açığa çıkarılmalıydı. ABD' ye direnen 5 Genelkurmay Başkanı ve milli kuvvetler " Ergenekon çetesi " olarak suçlanacaktı.* 

*Suçlama belgeleri esasında çoktan hazırdı, ama Org. üzkök " Ergenekoncu " olmadığından, onun görev süresince tertip uykuya yatırılmıştı.*



_Her şey 1991 yılı başında ABD' nin Körfez saldırısı ile başladı._
_ABD, Bağdat' a yürümedi, Irak' ın kuzeyinde bir Kürt isyanı kışkırttı. Arkasından, Irak Ordusunun 36. enlemin kuzeyine geçmesini önleyerek buradaki Kürt oluşumunu güvence altına aldı._

_ABD' nin planı şuydu: ünce Kuzey Irak' ta bir Kukla Kürt Devleti kurmak ve sağlamlaştırmak, sonra Irak' ı tümüyle işgal etmek. Kukla Devleti Türkiye' nin güneydoğusu, Suriye' nin doğusu ve İran' ın batısından koparacağı parçalarla birleştirerek Büyük Kürdistan' ı, yani İkinci İsrail' i kurmak._

_Yani : Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi ( Tayyip ve Gül' ün eşbaşkanları olduğu proje; Buş' un deyimiyle " Haçlı Seferi " )_ 

_Türkiye'deki bütün hükümetler, İncirlik'e yerleşen üekiç Güç' ün görev süresini uzatarak ABD' nin Kuzey Irak' taki Kürt oluşumunu desteklemesine yardımcı oldular. ( " ABD Ordusu ile mükemmel işbirliği “!!!) İşte Türk Ordusu bu süreçte Kuzey Irak' taki oluşum üzerinden Türkiye' nin bölünmesi tehlikesini ve tehdidini algılayınca, ABD ile cephe cepheye geldiğini anladı._


_İLK OLAY: TORUMTAY'IN İSTİFASI_

_üzal' ın kuzeyden Irak' a girme emrini uygulamamak için Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Necip Torumtay istifa etti. Böylece, Türk Ordusu, Amerikancı planlarda rol almayacağının ve direneceğinin ilk işaretini vermiş oldu._ 

_O andan itibaren Türk Ordusuna karşı Ergenekon tertibi planlanmaya başlandı. Amerikan planlarına engel olan komutanlar, Ergenekon çeteciliği ile suçlanacaktı._


_üZEL HARP DAİRESİ SORGULANIYOR_ 

_Sovyet tehdidine karşı kurulmuş olan üzel Harp Dairesi ABD güdümünde idi, ama Sovyetler yıkıldığı için oradan gelen tehlike ortadan kalkmıştı. şimdi ise tehdit, Kuzey Irak' taki ABD varlığından geliyordu. Dolayısıyla, ABD güdümünde olan üzel Harp Dairesi, ABD'den gelen bir tehdide karşı durmak için kullanılamazdı. Geçmişteki Kontrgerilla eleştirileri de Ordu'da rahatsızlık yaratmıştı._ 

_Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Doğan Güreş, üzel Harp Dairesi'ni yeniden örgütleme ve adını üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı ( üKK ) olarak değiştirme çözümünü uyguladı. Yıl 1991. üKK' nın bölücü terörü hedef alması ve Kuzey Irak' taki Kukla Devlete karşı tavır alması, ABD denetiminden kurtulma sürecinin başlangıcıydı._

_Tugay düzeyindeki birlik, tümen düzeyine çıkarıldı. üKK, Kuzey Irak' ta ABD ile karşı karşıya geldi ve ABD tehdidine karşı uyanışın öncüsü oldu._ 

_Ankara' da üKK için yeni bir yerleşim yerinde yönetim ve eğitim tesisi yapımına başlandı. ABD bundan son derece rahatsız oldu, ajanları vasıtasıyla Askeri Savcılığa üKK tesis inşaatında yolsuzluk yapıldığı iddiasıyla dava açtırdı ve üKK'nın yapılandırılmasını uzun süre felce uğrattı._

_ORG. EşREF BİTLİS' İN şEHİT EDİLMESİ_ 

_ABD'nin Kuzey Irak'taki Kukla Devleti pekiştirme planlarını bozan bir planı uygulamakta olan Org. Bitlis, Amerikan üekiç Güç Helikopterlerinin PKK' ye silah ve malzeme attığını saptadı ve raporlarında bunu belirtti. Orgeneral Eşref Bitlis Jandarma Genel Komutanı olarak, Amerika' nın; Türkiye'nin toprak bütünlüğünü ve güvenliğini hedef aldığını gördüğü, bu tehlikeyi önlemek için tedbirler aldığı ve ülke savunmasına yönelik bir strateji geliştirdiği için Amerika tarafından hedefe konuldu._ 

_Org. Bitlis, helikopterle Kuzey Irak' a giderken, bu seyahat Amerika' ya haber verilmiş olduğu halde, iki Amerikan jeti yakın uçuş yaparak saldıkları yoğun egzost gazı ile helikopteri oksijensiz bırakıp motorunu durdurarak düşürme denemesi yapmışlarsa da, usta pilotumuz ani dalış manevrası ile bu suikasti boşa çıkarmıştı. Bu suikasttan hemen sonra Amerikalılara saldırdıkları helikopterde Orgeneralimiz olduğu tekrar bildirilmesine rağmen iki Amerikan jeti saldırıyı tekrarlamışlar fakat usta pilotumuz olaya tekrar hakim olabilmişti._

_İkinci teşebbüs başarılı oldu. CIA tarihinin en önemli suikasti 17 şubat 1993 günü gerçekleşti. Uçağına yapılan sabotaj sonucunda Org. Bitlis şehit edildi._


_üELİK HAREKüTI_

_Ağustos 1994'de Genelkurmay Başkanı olan Org. İsmail Hakkı Karadayı döneminde Eşref Bitlis Planı uygulandı, Kuzey Irak'a üelik Harekatı yapıldı. 35 bin Mehmetçik Mart 1995'de Kuzey Irak'a girdi. Kuzey Irak'a giren ordumuz, ABD'nin egemenlik alanına girmiş oldu. üünkü o bölge ABD ordusunun işgali altındaydı._ 

_ABD' nin Foreign Affairs, Foreign Reports, Mediterranean Quarterly ve Joint Forces Quarterly gibi yarı resmi organları. "Türk komutanları hizadan çıktı " - " Türk Ordusu ABD - Türkiye ilişkilerini bozuyor " gibi görüşlere yer vermeye başladılar._ 


_GAZİ OLAYLARI_ 

_üelik Harekatı öncesinde CIA' nın Moskova İstasyon şefi, CNN televizyonundan, " Türkiye' nin karışacağını ", daha doğrusu Amerika' nın Türkiye'yi karıştıracağını tüm dünyaya şöyle ilan etti:_

_" ünümüzdeki dönemde dünyanın en çok karışacak ülkesi Türkiye' dir... şu anda Türkiye, gizli servislerin gündeminde ilk sıraya yerleşmiştir. "_

_Gazi Mahallesi tertibinden birkaç gün önce de, ABD Dışişleri Bakan Yardımcısı Holbruk ( Holbrooke ), Türkiye' nin Kuzey Irak sınırında yaptığı yığınağa dur demek için tertip yapacaklarını şöyle ilan etti:_

_Kuzey Irak sınırına asker yığıyorsunuz. ünümüzdeki günlerde terör olaylarının artma ihtimali var. Oraya yapacağınız bir harekat’ ta dikkatli olmanızı tavsiye ederim"_

_CIA şefinin ve Holbruk' un haber verdiği gibi,12 Mart 1995 gecesi İstanbul' da Gazi Mahallesi tertibi düzenlendi. Ancak Türk Ordusu bu tehdidi önemsemedi ve üelik Harekatı yapıldı._


_KONTRGERİLLA (GLADYO) POLİS İüİNE KAYDIRILIYOR_ 

_NATO tarafından NATO üyesi ülkelerde o ülkeleri komünizmden korumak için kurulan Kontrgerilla ( diğer adları Gladyo ve SüperNATO ) örgütleri, İtalyan Savcının tesbit ettiği gibi, esasında CIA tarafından yönetiliyordu ve esas görevleri bu ülkelerdeki hükümetlerin ABD kontrolünden çıkmalarını önlemekti. Türkiye' de üzel Harp Dairesi işte bu kontrgerilla ile irtibatlı idi ama artık Sovyetler yıkıldığı için komünizm tehdidi kalmamış, aksine tehdit Kuzey Irak'taki ABD varlığından gelmeye başlamıştı. Dolayısıyla, ABD güdümünde olan üzel Harp Dairesi, ABD' den gelen bir tehdide karşı durmak için kullanılamazdı. Bu açmazdan kurtulmak için 1991 yılında üzel Harp Dairesi'nin üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı ( üKK )' na dönüştürülmesi aslında bir millileştirmeydi. ABD bu kuruluştan dışlanıyor ve kuruluş, hedefini komünizme karşı mücadele yerine Kuzey Irak' tan yöneltilen tehdide karşı mücadele olarak belirliyordu._

_Bunun üzerine, ABD, " Kontrgerilla yapılanmasında Türk ordusunun yerine polisi koyabilir miyiz " denemesine girişti ve Türkiye' deki operasyon merkezini polisin içine kaydırdı. 1973' den beri İçişleri Bakanlığı içinde örgütlenen "İslamcı Cunta ", artık "Fethullahçı Gladyo" olarak Kontrgerilla içinde ordudan boşalan yeri alıyordu. Fethullahçı Gladyo’ nun ilk büyük tertibi, işte bu 1995 Gazi Olaylarıdır._ 


_1996 EYLüL HAREKüTI_ 

_ABD ordusu, özellikle üekiç Güç, Irak' ın kuzeyinde 7,500 " CIA peşmergesi "nden oluşan bir askeri güç örgütlemişti._ 

_Eylül 1996' da, Eşref Bitlis Planı gereğince, Barzani, Türk Genelkurmayının yönlendirmesi ile Saddam yönetimi ile işbirliği yaparak CIA peşmergelerini dağıttı. 200' e yakın ölü veren CIA peşmergeleri, ABD tarafından Guam Adası' na taşındı. ABD kaynakları, bu harekatı "ABD' nin Vietnam'dan sonraki en büyük yenilgisi" olarak değerlendirdiler._ 

_Bu harekattan 20 gün önce, bir Tuğgeneral, iki Albayın önünde, Aydınlık Dergisi' ne bir demeç vererek, Eşref Bitlis' in uçağının ABD' ye bağlı "üiller üzel ürgütü"ndeki Gladyo görevlilerinin düşürdüğünü açıkladı. Aydınlık, 25 Ağustos 1996 günkü sayısında bu haberi yayımladı._ 

_Türk Ordusu, üelik Harekatı'nı Başbakan üiller' e haber vermeden gerçekleştirmişti. üünkü ABD vatandaşı üiller'in ABD'ye örgütsel bağlılığı İşçi Partisi tarafından açıklanmıştı ve TSK tarafından biliniyordu._ 


_28 şUBAT_ 

_28 şubat harekatı’ nın en önemli başarısı, Fethullah Hoca' ya indirdiği darbe oldu. Fethullah Hoca kaçıp ABD' ye yerleşti. Mayıs 1977 YAş toplantısında 160 subayın irtica bağlantısı nedeniyle ordudan atılması başbakan Erbakan' a dayatıldı. Bu uygulama, ordu içindeki Gladyo' yu, yani ABD görevlilerini temizlemek anlamına geliyordu. üünkü artık Kontrgerilla, Fethullahçı Gladyo idi. 28 şubat kadrosu içinde ABD' nin Truva Atı olan üevik Bir de, 1998 sonrasında tasfiye edildi._

_Bu sayede Haçlı İrtica, 2002 yılı sonuna kadar iktidara el koyamadı._


_KONTRGERİLLA, GENELKURMAY KARARGüHI’ NDAN üIKARILDI_ 

_1994 – 1998 arasında Genelkurmay Başkanı olan Org. Karadayı, ABD ve NATO yuvalanmasını, yani Kontrgerillayı Genelkurmay Karargahından çıkardı._ 

*üzel Kuvvetler' in milli amaçlar için kullanılmasına yönelik önlemleri geliştirdi.*

_üzel Harp subaylarımızın üin' in Uygur bölgesinde ve üeçenistan' da kullanılmasına engel oldu._


_ABD ORDUSU TüRKİYE'Yİ İşGAL TATBİKATI YAPIYOR: MILLENIUM CHALLENGE 2002_

_1998 yılında Genelkurmay Başkanı olan Org. Kıvrıkoğlu, ABD' nin bölge ülkeleri için tehdit oluşturduğunu açık bir dille belirtti. Kıvrıkoğlu, Vaşington ziyaretini iptal etti ve NATO döneminde ABD'yi ziyaret etmeyen ilk Genelkurmay Başkanı olarak tarihe geçti. Kıvrıkoğlu, "28 şubat'ı BİN YILLIK MüCADELE AZMİYLE sürdürmeye kararlıyız" dedi. Yani ABD tehdidine karşı bin yıl da sürse direnilecekti._

_Mesajı alan ABD, aynı kelimeleri kullanarak cevap verdi: BİN YILIN MEYDAN OKUMASI: MILLENIUM CHALLENGE 2002_

_Ve bu isim altında 24 Temmuz 2002'de Nevada üölü'nde Türkiye'yi işgal tatbikatı yaptı. Bu, ABD tarihinin en büyük askeri tatbikatı idi._

_ABD' nin en önemli yarı resmi ajansı ASSOCIATED PRESS, tatbikatın Türkiye' yi işgal senaryosu üzerine kurulu olduğunu yazdı._

_Deprem ( bir karışıklık kastediliyor ) sonrası ordu yönetime el koyuyordu. Bunun üzerine ABD Deniz Kuvvetleri ülkenin güneyindeki adayı ( Kıbrıs ) kuşatıyor ve 96 saat içinde hedef ülkeyi işgal ediyordu._

_Türk ordusunun saldırıya karşı hazırlanma müddeti olan 96 saat seçilerek, hedef ülkenin Türkiye olduğu adeta gözlere batırılıyordu_ 


_ABDULLAH GüL, AMERİKA İLE GİZLİ HİZMET SüZLEşMESİ YAPIYOR_ 

_Dışişleri Bakanlığı Koltuğunu işgal eden A. Gül, 2 Nisan 2003 günü ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Powell ile Ankara'da 2 sayfa 9 maddelik bir gizli anlaşma yaptığını itiraf etti, haber Vatan Gazetesi'nde yayımlandı._ 

_Bu haberde Gül, anlaşma içeriğini açıklayamayacağını, gizli olduğunu söyledi._ 

_13 Temmuz 2003 günü,_ _Doğu Perinçek, bu gizli anlaşmanın maddelerini açıkladı._

_Birinci madde: "Türk askeri ve üzel Kuvvetler 4 ay içinde aşamalı olarak Kuzey Irak'tan çekilecek" şeklindeydi._ 


_üUVAL OLAYI_ 

_A. Gül'ün yaptığı bu gizli anlaşmadan 3 ay sonra, ABD ordusu, Türk askerinin başına çuval geçirdi. üuval geçirme eylemi, gizli anlaşmanın uygulanması için bir ihtardı. Tayyip' in "Müzik notası " vecizesi, anlaşmanın uygulanması gerektiğine ilişkin orduya yönelik bir açıklamaydı._ 

_"Biz anlaşma yaptık, Kuzey Irak' tan çık artık" diyordu Tayyip Türk Ordusuna._ 

_ABD Savunma Bakanı Rumsfeld' in, üuval Olayından sonra, Başbakanlık koltuğunu işgal eden Tayyip' e gönderdiği mektupta şöyle deniyordu:_ 

_" TSK ( üKK kastediliyor ) Kuzey Irak' ta sizin bilginiz haricinde eylemler yapmaktadır "_

_Rumsfeld, çuvalı Tayyip' in değil, Türk Ordusunun başına geçirdiklerini böyle veciz bir şekilde anlatmış oluyordu._

_Milli devlet ve Kemalizm karşıtı pervasız açıklamalar yapan, " Milli Egemenlik ve Milli Güvenlik kavramlarının artık geçersiz olduğu " açıklamaları yaparak Orduyu zehirleyen Org. Hilmi üzkök, böylece, tarihe "başına çuval geçirilen komutan" olarak kaydedildi._ 

_Ve böylece, Ergenekoncu olarak suçlanmaktan kurtuldu._


_ERGENEKON TERTİBİ AüIğA üIKIYOR_

_Başına çuval geçirilmesine ve Kuzey Irak'tan çıkarılmasına rağmen akıllanmayarak sınır ötesi harekatta ısrar eden Türk Ordusu' na karşı, Org. Torumtay zamanından beri hazırlanagelmekte olan tertip artık açığa çıkarılmalıydı. ABD' ye direnen 5 Genelkurmay Başkanı ve milli kuvvetler "Ergenekon çetesi" olarak suçlanacaktı._ 

_Suçlama belgeleri esasında çoktan hazırdı, ama Org. üzkök "Ergenekoncu" olmadığından, onun görev süresince tertip uykuya yatırılmıştı._ 

_Hatırlayalım:_

_(Fehmi Koru, "Taha Kıvanç" imzasıyla, Yeni şafak gazetesinde yayımlanan 30 Nisan 2001 ve 1 Mayıs 2001 tarihli yazılarında " 'Yeniden kurulsun diye hakkında rapor hazırlanan Ergenekon, çok kapsamlı, bir partiyle irtibatı bulunmayan, 'devleti yapılandırma' amaçlı bir örgüt" demektedir. Koru yazısında, 24 sayfa olduğunu söylediği bu dokümanın sonunda yazanın adının bulunduğunu da belirtmekteydi.)_ 

_Tertibin uykudan uyandırılmasının ilk işareti Org. Büyükanıt' a karşı şemdinli tertibi idi. O tertipte Org. Büyükanıt çete kurmakla suçlanmış ancak tertip bozguna uğramıştı._ 

_şimdi daha büyük ve kapsamlı bir tertip yapılmalıydı. İşte o tertip, günümüzde devam eden Ergenekon / Agarta Davasıdır._ 

_ABD' nin hazırladığı sivil darbe ile iktidara gelen AKP, Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi kapsamında ABD' ye sorunsuz olarak eşbaşkanlık yapabilmek için, başta ABD' ye direnen Türk Ordusu olmak üzere milli kuvvetleri safdışı etmeliydi. Plana göre, bu dava sürecinde komutanlar yıldırılacak ve 1991 öncesinde olduğu gibi ABD ile uyumlu olarak görev yapmaları sağlanacaktı._ 

_Yani, AB kriteri olarak dayatıldığı gibi, ordu "sivil otoriteye" tabi olacak, kendisine Atatürk tarafından verilmiş olan "ulusal bütünlüğü ve laik cumhuriyeti koruma" görevini unutacaktı._


_+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++_


_Not:_

_"AKP sivil darbe ile değil, seçimle geldi" itirazı yapacak olanlara bir açıklama:_

_1 - CIA' nın yan kuruluşu Rand Corporation' un yayın organlarında ve ABD strateji merkezlerinin hazırladıkları raporlarda; mealen şöyle deniyordu:_

_"ABD artık ANAP ve DYP gibi partilerle Türkiye'yi kontrol edemez, Fazilet Partisi'nin başına yenilikçi kanadın geçmesi, Tayyip Erdoğan'ın Başbakan, Abdullah Gül'ün de Dışişleri Bakanı olması halinde ABD Türkiye'yi kontrol altında tutmaya devam edebilir."_

_2 - Bu raporları okuyan İşçi Partisi ve Aydınlık Dergisi, halkımıza bu planı haber verdi._

_( Muhakkak ki diğer partiler de bu yayınları okumuşlardı, ama onların halkımızı bilinçlendirmek gibi bir sorunları yoktu )_ 

_3 - Aydınlık Dergisi 20 Ekim 1996 tarihli sayısında kapaktan haberi verdi:_

_" Merak edilen gizli mesajı açıklıyoruz: Abramowitz, Tayyip' i Erbakan' ın yerine hazırlıyor. "_

_Yani, AKP' nin iktidara geldiği 3. Kasım. 2002 seçimlerinden 6 yıl önce, Aydınlık Dergisi ve İşçi Partisi, Amerika'nın bu seçimi yaptığını halkımıza duyurdu._ 

_4 - Cumhuriyet Gazetesi 16 şubat 1997_
_Leyla Tavşanoğlu' nun İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek ile söyleşisi:_

_Perinçek: "ABD, Tayyip Erdoğan' ı Başbakan, Abdullah Gül' ü de Dışişleri Bakanı yapacak. CIA' nın yan kuruluşlarından Rand Corporation'un yayın organında da bu yazıldı."_

_Yani, AKP' nin iktidara geldiği 3. Kasım. 2002 seçimlerinden 5 yıl 8 ay önce, Perinçek, Cumhuriyet Gazetesi kanalıyla da, bu gerçeği halkımıza duyurdu_

_5 - Görülüyor ki, ABD seçmiş, hazırlamış, önümüze koymuş, seçtirmiş. şimdi kim "Bunları ben seçtim" diyebilir?_

_Menderes' in "Odunu aday göstersem milletvekili seçtiririm" sözlerini ABD iyice not etmiş olmalı ki, istediğini elhak seçtiriyor._



*Kaynak:* TOGEü (Toplumsal Bilinci Koruma ve Geliştirme üatısı)

----------


## bozok

*Hayatımı yakanların acı çekmesini istedim* 

*01.08.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Tükenmez Kalem ve Sokak Lambası’ndan sonra Bintez de ifadesini çekti*

Verdikleri ifadelerle 1990’lı yıllarda işlenen faili meçhul cinayetlere ilişkin Kayseri eski İl Jandarma Komutanı* Albay Cemal Temizöz* hakkında dava açılmasını sağlayan gizli tanıklardan sonra, tanık* Mehmet Nuri Bintez* de ifadesini geri çekti. Aynı davada yargılanan Cizre eski Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atak’ın da kardeşi olan Bintez, *“Temizöz ve ailem beni yaktı. İntikam istedim. Ama hayat, ne olursa olsun iftira ile zarar görmelerine değmez”* dedi. 

şırnak’ta işlenen faili meçhul cinayetlere ilişkin verdiği ifadelerle, Kayseri eski İl Jandarma Komutanı Cemal Temizöz’ün de aralarında bulunduğu 6’sı tutuklu 7 sanık hakkında Diyarbakır 6’ıncı Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde dava açılmasını sağlayan Mehmet Nuri Binzet, iddianamede yer alan ifadelerini geri çekti. Aynı davanın iddianamesinde, cinayetlere ilişkin detaylı bilgi veren gizli tanıklar ‘*Sokak Lambası’* ve *‘Tükenmez kalem’*de sanık konuma getirildikleri için daha önce ifadelerinin geri alınmasını istemişti. Aynı zamanda Cizre eski Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atak’ın da kardeşi olan Bintez , savcılığa verdiği başvuru dilekçesinde iddianamede yakınları ve Albay Temizöz hakkında abartılı ifadelerin yer aldığını savundu ve şunları söyledi: 

*Abime de iftira attım*

*“üocukluk yaşımda silah altına alındım, okutulmadım. Ailemin böyle bir ortamda beni büyütmesi ve daha sonra yalnız bırakmaları, onlara karşı kinlenmeme neden olduğu gibi o dönemde Cizre İlçe Jandarma Komutanı olarak görev yapan Cemal Temizöz’ün silah altına alınmama onay vermesi de kendisine karşı nefret almama neden olmuştur. üünkü Temizöz, ailemin eğitimsizlik durumunu biliyordu, engel olabilirdi. Bunlardan dolayı hayatımı yakanların bir nebze de olsa acı çekmelerini istedim. Ama hayat, ne olursa olsun iftira ile aslı olmayan atıflarla hiç kimsenin zarar görmesine değmez.”* 

Binzet, 2 sayfalık dilekçesinde çevresinden duyduğu birçok olayı, ağabeyi Kamil Atak, oğlu Tamer Atak ve Albay Temizöz’ün üzerine attığını ileri sürdü.


*Neler söylemişti?*

Binzet, ifadesinde, ağabeyi Kamil Atak’a ait Cudi Mahallesi’ndeki evin alt katına sorgu odaları yapıldığını, o yıllarda buraya terör örgütü PKK’ya yardım ettiği düşünülen kişilerin getirilip sorgulandığını söylemişti. Kendisinin de birçok defa bu sorgulara katıldığını söyleyen Binzet,* “O dönemde binbaşı olan Cemal Temizöz’ün emri ile ağabeyim Kamil Atak, İskan Arslan ile Nadir Neyci adlı şahısları gözaltına alarak buraya getirdi. Burada sorgulanan şahıslar daha sonra infaz edildi”* demişti. 


*ünce itiraf ettiler sonra çark ettiler* 

Savcılığa verdikleri ifadelerde 1990’larda gerçekleşen 20 ayrı faili meçhul cinayetle ilgili ayrıntılı bilgi veren *“Tükenmez Kalem”* ve *“Sokak Lambası”*, Albay Cemal Temizöz hakkında açılan 9 ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis istemiyle davada hem aynı zamanda *“sanık”* da olunca, itiraflarını geri çekmişlerdi. Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Savcılığı’na dilekçe gönderen Sokak Lambası, *“Gizli tanık olursam beni cezaevine koymayacaklarını, dediklerini yaparsam Avrupa’ya göndereceklerini, estetik yaptıracaklarını, söylediklerini yapmazsam da ömür boyu cezaevinde kalacağımı söylediler. İlk önce üstü başka kağıtla kapatılmış olan bir ifade imzalattılar”* diyerek tanıklıktan vazgeçti. Tükenmez Kalem ise *“Bana vaat edilen kimlik değiştirme, estetik ameliyat, Avrupa’ya gönderme, parasal destek, maaş bağlama sözleri bulunmaz fırsattı. İfadelerde ne olduğunu bilmiyorum”* iddiasında bulundu. 


*’Albay vurun dedi, öldürdük’ demişlerdi*

İşte ifadeleriyle davayı şekillendiren gizli tanıkların itiraflardan en çarpıcıları: 

*“Suriyeli iki kişi Cizre Jandarma’ya geldi. ’Türk vatandaşı olmak istiyoruz’dediler. Albay Temizöz, ’Sınıra götürüp vurun’ dedi. üldürdük. Silopi’de bir araçtaki dört kişiden şüphelendik. Mezraya götürdük. Yere yatırıp kalaşnikofla taradık. 1994-1995 yıllarında soy ismini ADAK olarak bildiğim kişi ile ismini bilmediğim Muhasebeciyi götürüp öldürdük, üzerlerini taşlarla kapattık. 1994 yılında Zeristan köyünden Abdullah ve İzzet isimli şahıslar komutan Temizöz’ün talimatıyla infaz edildi.”* 


*MüEBBET İSTENİYOR*

İddianamede, 765 Sayılı TCK’nın *“adam öldürmek”, “cürüm işlemek için teşekkül oluşturma”* ve *“adam öldürmeye azmettirmek”* suçlarından sanıklardan Cemal Temizöz’ün 9, Kamil Atak’ın 7, Tamer Atağ’ın 2, Adem Yakin’in 7, Hıdır Altuğ’un 3, Fırat Altın’ın (Abdulhakim Güven) 6, Kukel Atak hakkında ise bir kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası isteniyor. Eski başkan Kamil Atak’ın kardeşi olan, ancak nüfus kaydı amcasının oğlu A.B’nin üzerine yapılan Mehmet Nuri Binzet ise halen Midyat Cezaevi’nde başka bir suçtan yatıyor. 


*7 sanık yargılanıyor*

İddianamede TCK’nın adam öldürmek, cürüm işlemek için teşekkül oluşturma ve adam öldürmeye azmettirmek suçlarından sanıklardan Cemal Temizöz’ün 9, Kamil Atak’ın 7, Tamer Atağ’ın 2, Adem Yakin’in 7, Hıdır Altuğ’un 3, Fırat Altın’ın (Abdulhakim Güven) 6, Kukel Atak hakkında ise 1 kez ağırlaştırılmış ömür boyu hapis cezası isteniyor. Sanıkların yargılanmasına 11 Eylül 2009 tarihinde 6’ıncı Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde başlanacak.

...

----------


## bozok

*Psikiyatri raporu alan gizli tanık sıkıntısı* 



*Gizli tanık Osman Yıldırım’ın kimliği, Ergenekon davası savcıları tarafından deşifre edildi.*

Danıştay ile Cumhuriyet’e saldırı davası sanığı Yıldırım,* ‘Ergenekon’*da gizli tanık oldu. Ancak, *‘gözetim altında tutulması’* raporu alan Yıldırım’ın tanıklığı soru işareti yarattı

Danıştay ve Cumhuriyet gazetesine yönelik saldırılara ilişkin davada sanık olarak yargılanırken, Ergenekon soruşturmasında gizli tanık olan ve bir süre önce akli dengesinin yerinde olup olmadığının araştırılması için hastaneye sevkine karar verilen Osman Yıldırım’a, sağlık sorunları nedeniyle gözetim altında tutulmasına dair rapor verildiği öğrenildi.

Yargıtay, Yıldırım’ın da ifadelerini dikkate alarak, Danıştay ve Ergenekon davalarının İstanbul’da birleştirilmesine karar vermişti. Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi de bu karara uyarak iki davayı birleştirmişti. 

Yıldırım hakkında yoklama kaçağı olmak suçundan açılan davada ilginç gelişmeler yaşandı. Gaziantep 10. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi’nin talimatı üzerine Ankara 11. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi, Yıldırım’ı, bir süre önce akli dengesinin yerinde olup olmadığının tespiti için Ankara Numune Hastanesi Psikiyatri Servisi’ne sevk etti. 

Burada muayeneden geçirilen Yıldırım’a sağlık sorunları nedeniyle gözetim altında tutulmasına dair rapor verildiği öğrenildi.


*Duruşma 29 Eylül’de*

Raporun, Yıldırım’ın yoklama kaçağı suçundan yargılandığı Gaziantep’teki mahkemeye de gönderildiği belirtildi. 29 Eylül’de yapılacak duruşmada mahkeme gerekli gördüğü takdirde Yıldırım’ı Adli Tıp Kurumu’na veya Bakırköy Ruh ve Sinir Hastalıkları Hastanesi’ne sevk edebilecek. 

Yıldırım’ın akli dengesinin yerinde olmadığına karar verilirse, Ergenekon soruşturmasında verdiği ifadeler de geçerliliğini yitirecek. Danıştay saldırganı Alparslan Arslan da akli dengesinin yerinde olmadığı iddiasıyla Ankara Numune Hastanesi’nde muayeneden geçirilmiş ve sağlam raporu verilmişti. 

Daha sonra ailesi Arslan’ın akli dengesinin yerinde olmadığı gerekçesiyle Adli Tıp Kurumu’nda muayeneden geçirilmesini talep etmişti. Ancak, mahkeme bu talepleri reddetmişti.


*‘Danıştay-Ergenekon’*

Osman Yıldırım, Ergenekon soruşturmasında 9 nolu gizli tanık olarak verdiği ifadelerle, iki davanın birleştirilmesinde en etkin isim oldu. 

Danıştay’a saldırı davasında müebbet hapse mahkÃ»m edilen Yıldırım, Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında verdiği ifadede özetle şu iddialarda bulundu:

*“Cumhuriyet gazetesine atılacak bombalar bana teslim edildi. Ataşehir’de bir dairede yapılan bomba atılması teklifinde bulunulan toplantıya Veli Küçük, Muzaffer Tekin, Mehmet Zekeriya üztürk, Mehmet Fikri Karadağ, Kuddusi Okkır ve Oktay Yıldırım katıldı. Küçük, bombaların teslim edildiği toplantıda yoktu, ancak, bana 500.000 dolar karşılığı Cumhuriyet gazetesine bomba atılması eylemini teklif etti.* 

*Zaten, Veli Küçük, Muzaffer Tekin ve Oktay Yıldırım ile geçmişe dayanan tanışıklığım vardı. Alparslan Arslan’ın Veli Küçük ile görüştüğünü bizzat gördüm. Samimi ilişkiler içerisinde bulunduklarını biliyordum.* 

*Arslan, 2003 yılından itibaren Küçük ve Tekin’e danışmadan hareket etmedi. Tekin’in azmettirmesi, para vaadi ve bombaları getirmesi ile Cumhuriyet gazetesine bombalı saldırılar yapıldı.”*


*Deşifre edildi*

Mahkemeye gelen baz istasyonları kayıtları, Yıldırım’ın ifadelerini yalanladı. Kayıtlara göre, Yıldırım ve Arslan’ın bombaları aldıkları iddia edilen tarihte Ataşehir’de olmadıkları anlaşıldı. 

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz’ün, iddianamenin ekleri arasında, kapatmayı unutması sonucunda Yıldırım’ın ismi deşifre oldu. Yıldırım, Atatürk’e hakaret suçundan yargılandığı Ankara 12. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi’ne gönderdiği* “itiraf”* mektubunda, Ergenekon davası ve Danıştay saldırısıyla ilgili iddialarına devam etti. 

Yıldırım, *“Ergenekon, Cumhuriyet’e bomba işini bana, Danıştay suikastı işini de Alparslan Arslan’a verdi”* dedi. Ancak, Yıldırım’ın bu iddiaları bugüne kadar doğrulanmadı. 

İki davanın birleştirilmesi ise Yıldırım’a etkin pişmanlıktan yararlanma yolunu açtı. Yıldırım’ın ifadelerinin doğru olduğu mahkemede ortaya çıkarsa, müebbet hapis cezası 9 yıla kadar inebilecek.



*01.08.2008 / MİLLİYET / TüRKER KARAPINAR, MİTHAT YURDAKUL / Ankara*

----------


## bozok

*Gizli tanık faciası*


*Güngör Mengi* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*02.08.2009*



Albay Cemal Temizöz 1990’lı yıllarda Cizre’de Jandarma Alay Komutanlığı yapıyordu.

şu anda adam öldürmek ve suç örgütü oluşturmak suçlarından dokuz kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası istemiyle mahkemeye çıkarılacağı günü bekliyor.

Albayın başını derde sokan ihbar, çocuk yaşta korucu yaptığı birinden geldi.

M. Nuri Binzet, Cizre eski Belediye Başkanı olan ağabeyi Kamil Atak’a ait evin alt katını Albay Temizöz ve adamlarının sorgu odası olarak kullandıklarını, bir keresinde sorgulanan iki adam hakkında verilen infaz kararına tanık olduğunu söyledi.

Açılan dava tabii ki yalnız bu ifadeye dayanmıyordu. İhbarcının ifadelerini sonradan bulunan iki gizli tanık da destekledi.

Fakat 11 Eylül’de başlayacak yargılama öncesi iddianamenin üç ayağı birden çöktü.

ünce iki gizli tanık ifadelerini geri çektiler.* “Sokak Lambası”* ve *“Tükenmez Kalem”* kod adları verilen gizli tanıklar, aynı vaatlere kanarak yalan ifadeler verdiklerini itiraf ettiler. *Gerekçelerinin özeti şuydu:*

*“Beni cezaevine koymayacaklar, estetik ameliyat yaptırıp bir Avrupa ülkesine gönderecekler, maaş bağlayacaklardı. Ne yazdılarsa imzaladım..”* 

Ardından esas ihbarcı da iddiasını geri çekti.

Kendisini küçük yaşta korucu yapan Albay Temizöz ile ağabeyine beslediği intikam duyguları etkisiyle bu işe kalkıştığını belirterek pişman olduğunu bildirdi.

Kelle koltukta görev yapan fedakar insanların şeref ve haysiyetleri, kolaylıkla yalan söylemeye razı edilecek suçlu tiplerin insafına bırakılmamalı.

Yargı, toplumu korumalıdır. Ağır cezalık bir suçlu, yeni bir yaşam ve geçim garantisi sağlandığı zaman babasına bile iftira atabilir.

Yalanının yakalanmasından korkusu olmaz. üünkü zaten uzun yıllar hapis yatacaktır.

Adaleti şaşırtma amaçlı komploların önünü almak için asıl, istenen her şeyi söylemeye hazır gizli tanık adına ifade tutanağı düzenleyerek altına imza attıran görevli sorumlu tutulmalıdır.

Objektif delillerle desteklenmeyen gizli tanık ifadeleri ile darağaçları kuruluyor; kurulmamalıdır.

*İdam yok demeyin; o darağaçlarında adalet ve haysiyet idam ediliyor!*

...

----------


## bozok

*İşte o ifadeler*

*02.08.2009 / FARUK MERCAN / HüRRİYET*

**

*Sabancı Suikastı tetikçisi Mustafa Duyar, Türkiye’nin gündemine yıllar sonra yine oturdu.*

*İşte o ifadeler*

1- *Ercan (Kartal) ’Hedef Sakıp Sabancı’ dedi*

Kamuoyunda tartışılan iddiaya göre Duyar öldürülmeden önce gazeteci Can Dündar’a *"her şeyi"* anlatacaktı. Ancak Adalet Bakanı’nın izin verdiği röportaja dönemin Ceza ve Tevkifevleri Genel Müdürü, son dönemin tartışılan ismi Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu (HSYK) üyesi Ali Suat Ertosun izin vermedi. Ertosun,* "Duyar para istemişti, izin vermedik"* savunmasını yaparken, Hürriyet, Duyar’ın o dönem savcılığa verdiği çarpıcı ifadesini açıklıyor. 22 Aralık 1996’da Suriye’de Türkiye’nin şam Büyükelçiliği’ne teslim olan, Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı (MİT) tarafından Türkiye’ye getirilen Duyar, 9 Ocak 1997’de savcılığa çıkarılmıştı. 9 Ocak 1996’da İsmail Akkol’la birlikte Sabancı Center’ın 25’inci katında Sabancı Holding Yönetim Kurulu üyesi üzdemir Sabancı, dönemin TOYOTA Genel Müdürü Haluk Görgün ve sekreter Nilgün Hasefe’yi öldüren Mustafa Duyar, teslim olduktan 18 gün sonra dönemin İstanbul Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi Savcısı İrfan üzliyen’e verdiği 13 sayfalık ifadesinde ilginç açıklamalar yaptı. 15 şubat 1999’da Afyon Cezaevi’nde *"Karagümrük üetesi"* olarak bilinen Nuri Ergin’in talimatıyla öldürülen Duyar’ın ifadesinden satır başları: 


*Hürriyet Duyar'ın savcılığa verdiği* 
*ilk ifadesini yayınlıyor*

SAYFA 1: 
SAYFA 2: 
SAYFA 3: 
SAYFA 4: 

SAYFA 5: 

SAYFA 6: 
SAYFA 7: 
SAYFA 8: 
SAYFA 9: 
SAYFA 10: 
SAYFA 11: 
SAYFA 12: 
SAYFA 13:  


Bir çarşamba günü İsmail Akkol’la birlikte Bayrampaşa Cezaevi’ne gittik. Siyasi tutuklularla açık görüş mümkün olmamasına rağmen Ercan Kartal’la o gün açık görüş yaptık. Ercan bize* ’Eyleme hazır mısınız?’* dedi.* ’Hazırız’* dedik. *’Nereye kadar hazırsınız’* dedi, *’Sonuna kadar hazırız’* dedik. Ercan bize hedefin Sakıp Sabancı ve Sabancı Center’ın 25. katı olduğunu söyledi. Elinde bulunan bir defterden bizlere Sabancı İş Merkezi’nin krokilerini göstererek, yapacağımız eylemin bütün özelliklerini tüm ayrıntılarıyla anlattı. Bize tüm giriş çıkış yerlerini ayrıntılı olarak gösterdi. Bu bilgiler ve krokiler bir deftere tükenmez kalem ile çizilmişti. Dışarıdan gelen istihbari bilgilerden faydalanmak suretiyle krokilerin cezaevinde hazırlandığı açıkça belli oluyordu. Ercan, eylem sırasında Sabancı Center’da çalışan bir bayanın bize yardımcı olacağını söyledi. Sabancı Center’a gideceğimiz zaman giymek üzere elbise ve çanta almak için bize 100 milyon lira verildi. Sabancı Center’a yakın Gültepe’de bir eve yerleştik. Elbise ve çantaları alıp bekledik.

3 adet susturuculu 7.65 mm. çaplı yeni Valter marka tabancalar ve bir adet cep telefonu bir paket halinde bizim bulunduğumuz eve geldi. Gelen notta eylemin pazartesi günü yapılacağı yazılıydı. Ancak gelen bir diğer notta Sakıp Sabancı’nın yurtdışına çıktığı, eylemin ertelendiği bildirildi. Eylemin yapılacağını dair yeni not geldi. Ancak bu sırada Sabancı Güneydoğu sorunuyla ilgili bir rapor hazırlamış ve açıklamıştı. Eylemin yapılması halinde başka değişik yorumlara yol açabileceği düşünüldü ve eylem ertelendi. 4 Ocak 1996’da ümraniye Cezaevi’nde meydana gelen olaylardan sonra eylem talimatı geldi. *’Ofiste kim varsa öldürün’* şeklinde haber geldi. 


*’Annem evde’ derse Sakıp Sabancı orada*

Cumartesi akşamı gittiğimiz bir evde Fehriye bizi bekliyordu. Ben Fehriye’yi daha önce oturduğumuz Derbent Mahallesi’nde tanıyordum ancak samimiyetimiz yoktu. Eylemin ayrıntılarını konuştuğumuz Fehriye’ye bizdeki cep telefonunun numarasını verdik. Fehriye bize eylemin pazartesi günü yapılacağını, cep telefonuyla bizi arayıp* ’Annem evde’* derse Sakıp Sabancı’nın orada olduğunu, *’Annem evde yok’* derse orada olmadığını öğrenecektik. Fehriye bizi ön kapıda karşılayacaktı, birlikte 25’inci kata çıkacaktık ve kendisi oradan ayrılacaktı. Dış kapıda sorun çıkarsa temizlik şirketine geldiğimizi söyleyecektik. 


*Bacaklarımıza silahları sardık*

Pazartesi günü silahları susturucuları ile birlikte bacaklarımıza sardık, tıraş olup yeni aldığımız elbiseleri giydik, evden çıktık. Fehriye bizi aradı. *’Annem evde yok, yarın görüşürüz’* dedi. Yeniden kaldığımız eve döndük. Ertesi gün sabah aynı şekilde evden çıktık. Fehriye 09.58’de *’Annem evde’* diye aradı, *’Saat 10.00’da görüşürüz’* dedi. Bu saat 10.00’da Sabancı Center’ın ön kapısında buluşacağımız anlamına geliyordu. Sabancı Center’ın önüne geldiğimizde kapıdaki görevli nereye gideceğimizi sordu. Temizlik şirketine gideceğimizi söyledik. Görevli temizlik şirketini aradı ve bizi D kapısına yönlendirdi. D kapısında başka bir görevli kimliklerimizi aldı, kaydetti. Bizden telefon numarası istedi, hayali bir numara söyledik. Bize turnikelerden geçmek için gerekli olan birer kart verdi ve turnikelerden geçtik. 


*15. katta, 15 dakika bekledik*

Temizlik firmasından gelen bir görevli bizi karşıladı, birlikte aşağıya indik. Onu atlatmak için postaneye gireceğimizi söyledik ve girdik. Görevli temizlik firmasının yerini gösterip *’İşiniz bitince gelin’* dedi. Burada bir bayana yemekhanenin yerini sorduk, bize merdivenleri gösterdi. Oradan asansörlerin bulunduğu bölüme çıktık. 15’inci katın düğmesine bastık. Buradaki tuvalete girdik, silahları çıkardık, susturucuları taktık ve belimize silahları yerleştirdik. Fehriye Erdal’ı bekledik. 15 dakika kadar sonra geldi. Bize Sabancılar’a kahve vereceğini, son kez durumu gözleyeceğini söyledi ve 25’inci kata çıktı. 


*Heyecanlandı ’Size başarılar’ dedi ve gitti*

2-3 dakika sonra geldi ve *’Yukarıda yedi kişi var, bir odada üzdemir Sabancı ve Genel Müdür, diğer odada Sakıp Sabancı ve kardeşleri toplantı halinde’* dedi. Ben *’Sakıp Sabancı hangi odada’* dedim, *’Soldaki odada’* dedi. Birlikte 25’inci kata çıktık. Fehriye kartıyla kapıyı açtı. Sakıp Sabancı’nın bulunduğu odayı göstermesini söyledim. ünce sağdaki, sonra soldakini gösterdi. Heyecanlanmıştı. Tekrar sordum. Soldaki odayı gösterdi ve *’Benim görevim bitti, size başarılar dilerim’* deyip ayrıldı. İsmail ile içeri girdik. İsmail’e sekreteri etkisiz hale getirmesini söyledim. İsmail sekreteri vurdu. Ben içeri girdim. üzdemir Sabancı’yı ve bir şahsı gördüm. Sakıp Sabancı’yı aradığım için odanın diğer bölümlerine baktım, kimseyi göremedim. Bunun üzerine iki metre kadar mesafeden üzdemir Sabancı’ya üç el, Haluk Görgün olduğunu öğrendiğim diğer kişiye iki el ateş ettim. Haluk masanın arkasına geçmeye çalıştı, tekrar yanına yaklaştım iki el göğsüne ateş ettim. 


*İsmail çantayı odada unutmuştu*

Tekrar üzdemir Sabancı’ya yaklaştım, bir el daha ateş ederek silahı çantaya koydum ve odadan çıktım. Sakıp Sabancı ve diğerlerinin diğer odada olduğunu anlamıştım. Ancak Sakıp Sabancı’nın bulunduğu odaya girmek istemedim ve bir an önce oradan ayrılmayı düşündüm. Yanımızda yedek bir şarjör mermi daha vardı ve ayrıca bir kutu mermi de çantamızda bulunuyordu. Fehriye Erdal heyecanlanarak Sakıp Sabancı’nın bulunduğu odayı bana doğru olarak gösteremeyince olay bu şekilde gerçekleşti. İsmail de heyecanlanarak çantasını sekreterin odasında bırakmıştı. 


*2 - Yatla Rodos’a gittim*

Asansöre yaklaştığım sırada daha önce hazırlanan parti bayrağını olay yerine bırakmadığımı hatırladım. üantamdan parti bayrağını alarak girişe sekreter odasının önüne, yere bıraktım. Talimat bu şekilde verilmişti. 

Daha sonra İsmail’le asansöre bindik. 19’uncu katta bir bayan da bindi. Sorduk, zemin kata ineceğini söyledi, birlikte indik. üıkış turnikelerine yöneldik. İsmail elindeki kartla turnikeden geçmek istedi ama turnike açılmadı. Yandaki turnikenin bir kısmının açık olduğunu gördüm, oradan çıktık ve binayı terk ettik. Bir hafta boyunca İstanbul’da İsmail’le aynı evde kaldık. 

Bir hafta sonra ayrı ayrı buradan ayrıldık. 2 ay boyunca istanbul Merter’de bir evde saklandım, hiç dışarı çıkmadım. Yurtdışından görevli olarak gelen bir şahıs beni Küçükbakkalköy’de bir eve götürdü, fotoğrafımı çekti ve sahte pasaport hazırlayacağını söyledi. Daha sonra bu evde bana sahte pasaport düzenledi. Pasaportu bana teslim etti. İsmail ve Fehriye’ye de pasaport hazırladığını söyledi. 


*Otobüsü kaçırdık*

ünce Fehriye ile benim yurtdışına gideceğimizi, daha sonra İsmail Akkol’u kendisinin götüreceğini söyledi. 10 gün sonra bu şahıs beni Cennet Mahallesi’nde bir benzinlikte bekleyen otobüse götürdü. 

Otobüse Fehriye Erdal’ı yerleştirdiğini, beni de bu otobüse bindireceğini, otobüsün gizli bölmelerinde saklanacağımızı söyledi. Ancak geciktik. Otobüs bizi beklememiş. Fehriye bu otobüsle yurtdışına çıkmış. Bu şahıs yurtdışını arayarak kalacağım yer için adres aldı. Ben Kartal’daki bu eve 12 Mart 1996’da gittim ve iki ay kadar burada kaldım. 18 Mayıs 1996’da Hakan isminde bir şahıs geldi, bana ayakkabı, pantolon getirdi. Birlikte otosuna bindik, önce Yalova’ya sonra Marmaris’e gittik. Marmaris’te beni üzerinde İtalyan ve Yunan bayrakları bulunan bir yata bindirdiler. Hakan yata binmedi. 

Bindiğim yattaki İtalyan nereye gideceğimi sordu. Rodos Adası’na gideceğimi söyledim. Gideceğim yerler hakkındaki talimatı bana Hakan vermişti. İtalyan çok az Türkçe biliyordu, bu sebeple fazla bir şey konuşamadık. Rodos Adası’na gittik. Orada bekleyen bir yata geçtik. Yatta Faruk ve Ahmet isminde iki kişi beni karşıladı. Yat ile kıyıya çıktık, bir otoya bindik. 


*Atina’da 40 gün*

Faruk ile bir gemiye binerek Atina’ya gittik. Atina’da Kalender isimli bir kişinin evinde 40 gün kaldım. Bana *’Nazım Avcı’* adına düzenlenmiş bir Hollanda pasaportu getirildi. Yanıma Hollanda’da oturan bir bayan verildi ve Almanya’ya gideceğimiz söylendi. Kalender bizi Atina Havaalanı’na götürdü. Bayan ile birlikte uçağa bindik. Dusseldorf kentine gittik. 


*3- ’Arkanızdayız’ diyen bir devlet yetkilisi olmadı*

Havaalanında bizi karşıladılar. Duisburg şehrindeki bir eve gittik. İsmail Akkol bu evde idi. İki ay kadar İsmail’le bu evde kaldık. Eve parti önderlerinden bir kişi geldi ve bize eğitim verdi. Daha sonra Haggna kentinde bir eve gittik. Bu evde bize sahte pasaport, kimlik yapımı ve haberleşmede kullanılan şifreler konusunda eğitim verildi. ünce İsmail Akkol,* ’Bülent Erkoç’* adına düzenlenmiş pasaportla şam’a gitti. Bir hafta sonra da 26 Ekim 1996’da ben *’Turgut Köroğlu’* adına düzenlenmiş pasaport ile şam’a gittim. Parti önderi Aslan Tayfun üzkök bana Turgut Köroğlu adına düzenlenmiş pasaportu verdi, Hollanda pasaportunu geri aldı. şam’a gittiğimde götürüldüğüm evde İsmail Akkol vardı. Sonra Lazkiye semtine götürüldüm. Lazkiye’deki eve benim arkamdan Aslan Tayfun üzkök de geldi. Partinin kongre hazırlık çalışmalarını yapıyorlardı. Bana da Hatay’dan gelecek şahısları karşılamamı söylediler. Ancak ben örgütten ayrılmaya kesin karar vermiştim. Bu görevi (Hatay’dan gelecek kişilerin karşılanması) yapmadım. 17 Aralık 1996 tarihinde örgüt evinden gizlice ayrıldım. 22 Aralık 1996 tarihine kadar şam’da Espana isimli otelde kaldım. Ve o gün Türkiye’nn şam Büyükelçiliği’ne giderek teslim oldum. Daha sonra Ankara’ya getirildim.* ’Neden teslim oldum?’* başlıklı yazıda anlattıklarım bana aittir.


*Baretta kullanmadık*

Bize herhangi bir devlet yetkilisi *’Siz adam öldürün, biz arkanızdayız’* şeklinde bir şey söylemedi. Suriye’ye ilk girişte yakalanmış ve tutuklanmış değilim. Sabancı cinayetinde kesinlikle Baretta marka tabanca kullanmadık. Valter marka tabanca kullandık. Pişmanlık yasalarından faydalanmak istiyorum. 

...

----------


## bozok

*Google yalanladı*

 

*SANIKLARDAN Kemal Kerinçsiz’in avukatları, mahkemeye eski tarihli uydu fotoğraflarını da sunup keşif talebinde bulundu.* 


*‘Hücre ev’ dedikleri yer boş arazi çıktı!*
ümraniye Davası’ndaki bazı sanıkların ’hücre ev’olarak kullandığı iddia edilen Ataşehir’deki adreste villa olmadığı belirlendi. Sanıklardan Kemal Kerinçsiz’in avukatları, mahkemeye eski tarihli uydu fotoğraflarını da sunup keşif talebinde bulundu. Danıştay davası sanığı Osman Yıldırım’ın, Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’ne el bombası atılması karşılığı 500 bin dolar aldığını söylediği Ataşehir’deki villanın bulunması için mahkemenin keşif yapmasını isteyen Kerinçsiz’in avukatları, Yıldırım’ın tarif ettiği yerde dubleks villa bulunmadığına ilişkin Büyükşehir Belediyesi’ne ait uydu fotoğrafları mahkemeye delil olarak sundu. Gazeteport’ta yer alan habere göre, Osman Yıldırım, 12 Mart 2008’de ümraniye savcılarına tanık olarak verdiği ifadede, Muzaffer Tekin’in korumasının kendisini Ataşehir Migros’un önünden arabasına aldığını, dubleks bir villada toplantı yapıldığını öne sürmüştü.


*500 bin dolar iddiası*
Burada Alparslan Aslan, Muzaffer Tekin, Oktay Yıldırım, Fikri Karadağ ve Rasim Görüm’ü gördüğünü öne süren Yıldırım, Tekin’in 500 bin dolar karşılığında Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’ne atılmak üzere kendisine 3 tane el bombası verdiğini de iddia etmişti. Villanın Ataşehir civarında olmadığı ortaya çıkmıştı. Kerinçsiz’in bölgede keşif yapılmasına dair isteğinin bugün karara bağlanması bekleniyor.




*03/08/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*ABD, Susurluk’tan korktu skandalın üzerini kapattı* 

*03.08.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*11 Eylül sonrasında ABD istihbaratında yaşananları gözler önüne sermek için büyük bir mücadele veren eski FBI tercümanı Sibel Edmonds bu kez de Ortadoğu ve Orta Asya’daki gizli operasyonlarda Türkiye’nin taşeron olarak kullanıldığını, Susurluk çetesinin de bunun bir parçası olduğunu ileri sürdü*




*Tercümanlık yaptığı FBI’daki usulsüzlükleri dile getirmesinin ardından 2002 yılında Amerikan istihbaratı tarafından işine son verilen, ancak 11 Eylül sürecinde Bush yönetiminin bir numaralı düşmanı haline gelen Sibel Edmonds bir kez daha Amerika’yı karıştırdı.* 





Daha önce El Kaide tarafından düzenlenen ve dünyada askeri-siyasi dengelerin yeniden şekillenmesine sebep olan İkiz Kule saldırısının Amerikan istihbaratının bilgisi dahilinde gerçekleştiğini iddia ederek ortalığı ayağa kaldıran 38 yaşındaki Türk asıllı Edmonds, bu kez de ABD’de Demokratlar’ın en büyük internet sitesi Daily Kos’ta yayınlanan *“Bomba iddialar”* başlıklı röportajında ABD’nin Orta Doğu ve Orta Asya’da Türkiye ile ortak gizli operasyonlar düzenlediğini, El Kaide ve Taliban’ın da 11 Eylül’den önce ABD hesabına çalıştığını ileri sürdü. Edmonds, *“Amerika’nın adamı”* olarak nitelendirdiği El Kaide lideri Usame Bin Ladin’in de İkiz Kule eyleminden önce ABD tarafından operasyonlarda kullanıldığını kaydetti. 



*‘ABD çıkarları kollandı’*

Bu iddialarına kanıt olarak FBI’da geçirdiği süre içerisinde karşılaştığı istihbarat raporları ve diyalogları gösteren Edmonds, ABD’nin El Kaide ve Taliban ile bağlantı konusunda da Türkiye’yi taşeron (proxy) olarak kullandığını belirtti. Edmonds’un Türkiye’de bomba etkisi yaratacak en önemli iddiası ise Susurluk skandalıyla ortaya çıkan derin devlet oluşumunun da ABD’nin bu gizli yapılaşmasının bir parçası olduğu şeklinde.* Edmonds’a göre ABD yaklaşık 10 yıldan beri Türkiye’nin Ortadoğu ve Orta Asya’daki etkisi kullanılarak bu bölgelerde Türk ajanlarının da yardımıyla ayaklanmalar ve Amerikan çıkarlarını kollayan operasyonlar düzenliyor.* Susurluk’un önde gelen isimleri de bunun bir parçası. Edmonds’a göre MİT’in Kontr-terör Dairesi eski başkanı Mehmet Eymür ile ABD’nin eski Türkiye büyükelçileri Grossman ile Edelman Türkiye’deki oluşumun en önemli liderleri arasındaydı.

Edmonds’a göre ABD’nin bölgedeki gizli operasyonlarının Susurluk’un çözülmesi durumunda açığa çıkmasından korkan ABD’liler başarılı bir şekilde bu skandalın hasıraltı edilmesini sağladı. 


*Ladin ABD’nin adamıydı*

Edmonds ABD’nin Orta Asya’daki operasyonları konusunda şu iddiaları ortaya attı:

* Amerikalılar’ın üzbekistan, Azerbaycan, Kazakistan ve Türkmenistan’da huzursuzluk yaratmak istediği zamanlar üin ve Rusya’dan gelecek tepkileri bertaraf etmek ve parmak izini bu bulaştırmamak için kullandığı ülke Türkiye oldu. 

* Bölgedeki hem pan-Türk hem de Pan-İslam etkileri nedeniyle NATO müttefiki Türkiye’nin bölgedeki etkisi ABD’den çok daha fazlaydı. 

* Türkiye bölgede Taliban ve El Kaide’yi kullanarak etkisini artırdı. Yaklaşık 10 yıl önce bu bölgede başlayan operasyonlarda Türk ajanlar kullanıldı. Amaç bu bölgedeki enerji kaynakları ve askeri gücü ele geçirmekti. 

* Bin Ladin, Taliban ve El Kaide 11 Eylül’den önce Amerika için çalıştı. 

* üin’in şincan bölgesindeki Uygurlar’ı da Türkiye’nin nüfuzunu kullanarak ABD kışkırtıyor. Son olaylar da Amerika’nın bu bölgede yaratmak istediği karışıklık nedeniyle çıktı. 


*18 ismi sitesinde yayınladı*

Edmonds, ABD’nin Ortadoğu ve Orta Asya’daki gizli operasyonlarının içinde yer aldığını iddia ettiği 18 ismin fotoğraflarını da web sitesinden yayınladı. Listede Richard Perle, ABD’nin eski Ankara Büyükelçilerinden Eric Edelman, Marc Grossman’ın yanısıra Mehmet Eymür’ün adı da yer alıyor.


*Azerbaycan darbesi*

Azerbaycan’daki darbe girişimiyle Türkiye’nin bağlantısı Susurluk Raporu’nda yer almıştı

Dönemin Başbakanı Mesut Yılmaz tarafından görevlendirilen Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu Başkanı Kutlu Savaş’ın hazırladığı Susurluk Raporu’nda Azerbaycan’daki darbe girişimine de yer verilmişti. Ancak kamuoyuna açıklanan raporun Azerbaycan’la ilgili bölümü devlet sırrı nedeniyle yayınlanmamıştı. Raporun sansürlenen 12 sayfalık bölümü yıllar sonra Ergenekon iddianamesinin eklerinde yer aldı. Buna göre Azerbaycan’daki darbe girişimi raporda şöyle anlatılıyordu: 

Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü yurtdışına açılırken, MİT eski elemanı olup, Türkiye’ye dönen Abdullah üATLI’yı ele almış ve dış operasyonlar için istihdam etmiştir... MİT’in Azerbaycan’daki Darbe Girişimi başlıklı not’u uzun olduğu için Ek: (8) olarak sunulmuştur.

Bu not’un tetkikinden görüleceği üzere ve özetle darbe; *“Azerbaycan’ın karışıklığından kaynaklanmış, Ayvaz GüKDEMİR’in zımni desteği sağlanarak, Acar OKAN, Kamil YüCEOKAL’ın Türkiye’den katkısı ile Azerbaycan eski Cumhurbaşkanı Ayaz Muttalibov, eski Başbakan Suret Hüseyinov ve Omon birlikleri kumandanı Ruşen Cevadov ve Elçibey’in iştirakiyle yapılacak ihtilal, Azerbaycan’daki Türk görevlilerinden MİT Bakü temsilcisi Ertuğrul GüVEN’in, TİKA görevlisi Ferman DEMİRKOL’un ve Din Hizmetleri Müşaviri Abdülkadir SEZGİN’in ihmali, kusuru veya tertibi ile oluşmuştur. MİT ise 10 Mart 1995 de gelişmeleri haber almış, Sn. Cumhurbaşkanı vasıtasıyla Haydar ALİYEV’i ikaz etmiştir...”* 

Ferman Demirkol’un kime bağlı olduğu sualimize cevaben Sn. Müsteşar adı geçenin MİT elemanı olduğunu teyit etmiştir... Raporun teklifler bölümünde ise *“Azerbaycan’da Darbe Girişimi ve Türk tarafının tutumu ayrı bir soruşturmaya konu olmalıdır”* denilmişti.


*Trafik kazasıyla ortaya çıkan karanlık ilişkiler*

Susurluk skandalının ardından oluşan iyimser hava kısa sürede yok oldu. Uzayan davalar siyasilerin *‘Hiçbir şey eskisi gibi olmayacak’* sözünü boşa çıkardı

3 Kasım 1996’da Susurluk’ta bir Mercedes kamyonun altına girdi. Mercedes’te bulunanların kimliği açıklandığında cumhuriyet tarihinin en önemli skandallarından biri ortaya çıktı. Kazada Emniyet Müdürü Hüseyin Kocadağ, 1980 öncesi birçok kanlı eyleme imza atan Abdullah üatlı ile sevgilisi Gonca Us yaşamını yitirmiş, DYP milletvekili Sedat Bucak ise ağır yaralanmıştı. Kamuoyu günlerce katliam zanlısı, siyasetçi ve bir polis şefini bir araya getiren ilişkiler ağını tartıştı. Karanlık ilişkilerin ortaya çıkmasını isteyen yüzbinlerce vatandaş,* “Sürekli Aydınlık İçin 1 Dakiak Karanlık”* eylemine katıldı. Mitingler düzenlendi. Ancak dönemin hükümeti ise bu talepleri küçümsedi. Dönemin Adalet Bakanı şevket Kazan, eylemle ilgili olarak *“mum söndü oynuyorlar”*, Başbakan Erbakan ise skandalla ilgili olarak *“fasa fiso”* dedi. Başbakan Yardımcısı Tansu üiller ise *“Devlet için kurşun atan da, yiyen de şereflidir”* diyerek, karanlık ilişkiler içinde olduğu iddia edilen güvenlik güçlerine sahip çıktı. Refah-Yol hükümetinin 28 şubat süreci sonucunda düşmesinin ardından iktidara gelen Mesut Yılmaz, Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu Başkan Vekili Kutlu Savaş’ı olayı araştırması için görevlendirdi. Savaş ünlü Susurluk Raporu’nu kaleme aldı. Ancak uzun tartışmalar ve yargılamaların ardından kamuoyunu tatmin eden bir sonuç çıkmadı. Skandalla ilgili bir çok iddia aradan yıllar geçtikten sonra açılan Ergenekon davalarında da gündeme geldi.


*YENİ HAKİM DAVAYI 3 AYDA BİTİRMİşTİ*

SUSURLUK’TAKİ ünlü Kazanın ardından kamuoyunda büyük tepki oluştu ve yüzbinlerce insan *“Sürekli Aydınlık İçin 1 Dakika Karanlık”* adı verilen eyleme katıldı. Siyasiler karanlık ilişkilerin açığa çıkarılacağına dair sözler verdi. 

İstanbul DGM Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nın 11 Kasım 1996’da başlattığı soruşturma 6 Mart 1997’de tamamlandı. İstanbul 6 Nolu DGM’de açılan dava, 2 Haziran 1997’de görülmeye başlandı. Bir yıl sonra davada tutuklu yargılanan sanık kalmadı. üzel Harekat Dairesi eski Başkan Vekili İbrahim şahin ve MiT eski görevlisi Korkut Eken’in 6’şar yıl, diğer 12 sanığın da 4’er yıllık ağır hapis cezasının Yargıtay 8. Ceza Dairesi’nce onandığı yargı süreci, yaklaşık 4 yıl 7 ay sürdü. Mehmet Ağar hakkında görevsizlik kararı verildi, Sedat Bucak’ın dosyasını ise ana davayla birleştirdi. Bu davada Bucak beraat etti.

Davayı 12 şubat 2001’de karara bağlayan 6 No’lu DGM, sanıklardan İbrahim şahin ve Korkut Eken’i, *“cürüm işlemek amacıyla teşekkül oluşturmak ve bu teşekkülü yönetmek”* suçundan 6’şar yıl, eski polisler Ayhan üarkın, Ayhan Akça, Oğuz Yorulmaz, Enver Ulu, Mustafa Altunok, Ercan Ersoy ve Ziya Bandırmalıoğlu, Bucak’ın şoförü Abdülgani Kızılkaya, *“katliam hükümlüsü”* Haluk Kırcı,* “uluslararası uyuşturucu kaçakçısı”* Yaşar üz, öldürülen Topal’ın iş ortakları Sami Hoştan ve Ali Fevzi Bir’i de *“cürüm işlemek amacıyla teşekkül oluşturmak”* suçundan 4’er yıl ağır hapis cezasına mahkum etti. 


*üetinbaş sonuçlandırdı* 

İstanbul 6 No’lu DGM’de, 2 Haziran 1997’de görülen davaya heyet başkanı olarak çıkan Sedat Karagül, Kasım 2000 tarihinde yapılan atamalarda istanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı’nda görevlendirildi. Uzun süre burada kendisine görev verilmesini bekleyen ve daha sonra da üye hakim olarak istanbul 3. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne atanan Karagül, 26 Eylül 2001’de geçmiş hizmetlerine uygun bir görev verilmediği gerekçesiyle emekliye ayrıldı. Davayı, Sedat Karagül’ün yerine atanan Metin üetinbaş’ın başkanlığındaki heyet davayı 3 ay içerisinde sonuçlandırdı. 

...

----------


## bozok

*Eti çürümüş ölü konuşur mu?*


*Necati Doğru* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*03.08.2009*



Burası Türkiye ağabeyciğim! Bizim burada katil önce susturulur. Dilsizleştirilir. Dilsizleştirilmesi için hapishanede, devletin güvencesi altındayken, öldürülür.

Mezara konur.

Eti çürütülür.

Kemiği ufalanır.

10 yıl geçer.

10 yıl boyunca devlet susar, MİT susar, Emniyet susar;* “katili ben konuşturacaktım, Adalet Bakanı’ndan izin aldım, Sabancı’yı öldürmeye yönlendirip, teşvik eden derin devletin adamlarının kim olduğunu teker teker bana açıklayacaktı, dili çözülesi katil bülbül olup konuşacaktı... Fakat öldürdüler...”* diyen gazeteci-televizyoncu da susar.

Televizyoncu-gazeteci!

Belgeselci-filmci!

Sen kimsin?

Yargının-Yürütmenin-Yasamanın birbirinden bağımsız çalıştığı demokratik ülkelerin hangisinde; kan bulaşmış sır perdeleriyle örtülmüş önemli cinayetlerin katillerini konuşturma görevini filmci gazetecilere bırakıyorlar?

Burası Türkiye ağabeyciğim!

Burada bu soruları sormazlar!

Sadece* “konuşturacaktı”* derler.

Alçak derin devlet öldürdü!

Mağduriyetini üretirler.



***


Burası Türkiye ağabeyciğim!

Sabancı’nın katilinin, devlet güvencesi altında öldürülerek susturulması sırasında ceza ve tevkif evlerinden sorumlu olan Ali Suat Ertosun adlı HSYK üyesi bir hukukçu, iktidarın arkasında durduğu Ergenekon savcılarını taraflı bulduğu için* “adalete şaşırtma veriyorlar, bu savcıların yerlerini değiştirelim”* teklifi yapınca;* “katilin katledilmesi olayı”* hatırlanır.

*Sabancı’yı katil vurmuştu.*

*Katil devlet güvencesindeydi.*

*Devlet, derin devlete göz yumdu.*

*Katili derin devlet susturdu.*

*Ali Suat Ertosun, derinciydi.*

*Vurun Ali Suat Ertosun’a!*

Sabancı’nın Katili Mustafa Duyar, susturulmuş, mezara konulmuş, eti çürümüş, kemiği ufalanmış olduğu halde 10 yıl sonra konuştu. Hiç eti çürümüş ölü konuşur mu? Burası Türkiye ağabeyciğim! Burada konuşur. Hürriyet Gazetesi’nden *Faruk Mercan*, Sabancı’nın katilinin 9 Ocak 1997’de (12 yıl önce) savcılığa verdiği ifadelerini, dün yayınladı.

Eti çürümüş katil konuştu!

Konuştu da ne diyor?

Hiç! Fasa-fiso.

üaycı Fehriye haber yolladı.

Tabancaları kuşandık.

Sakıp Sabancı’yı vuracaktık.

Odaları şaşırdık.

üzdemir Sabancı’yı vurduk.

Yatla Rodos’a kaçtık.


***


Eti çürümüş, konuşuyor.

Bir uzun filmi anlatıyor!

*Bir yığın fotoğraf karesi gösteriyor fakat “asıl kare” ortada yok; Sabancı’nın katilini kim yönlendirdi, yönetti, teşvik etti, korudu, dışarıya kaçırdı?* Derin devletin adamları mıydılar? Bu soruya cevap olacak fotoğraf karesi sisli perdenin arkasından çıkartılıp netleştirilmiyor.

Burası Türkiye ağabeyciğim!

Eti çürümüş katilin 12 yıl önceki konuşmasının yayınlandığı gün; eski Bayrampaşa Cezaevi Savcısı Necati üzdemir de ne hikmetse iktidar yanlısı gazetelere* “Sabancı cinayetini örtbas eden güç, Savcı üz’ün peşinde”* diye iddialı açıklamalar yapıyor. İktidar yanlısı yandaş gazetecilerin ağzıyla konuşuyor.

*Peki MİT niçin konuşmuyor.*

*Katili teslim alan MİT!*

*Bütün bilgileri toplayan MİT.*

*İlk ifadeleri alan MİT!*

*Bütün bunları arşivleyen MİT.*

*MİT, Başbakan’a bağlı.*

*Eti çürümüş katil konuşuyor.*

*Filmci gazeteci konuşuyor.*

*Eski cezaevi savcısı konuşuyor.*

*İktidar yandaşı yazar konuşuyor*

*Fakat MİT konuşmuyor.*

*Burası Türkiye ağabeyciğim!*


...

----------


## bozok

*üamur atmak bu kadar kolay demek ki...*


*Hikmet Bila* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*03.08.2009*


Verdikleri ifadelerle Albay Cemal Temizöz hakkında 9 kez ağırlaştırılmış ömürboyu hapis cezası istenmesine neden olmuşlardı. üyle ifadelerdi ki, 9 kez değil 99 kez de ömür boyu istense yeriydi. Tüyleri diken diken eden, filmlerde bile rastlanmayacak vahşette suçlamalardı.

* “Suriyeli iki kişi Cizre jandarmaya geldi. Alay Komutanı Albay Temizöz, *‘Sınıra götürüp vurun’* dedi, götürüp öldürdük.” 

* “Silopi’de bir araçtaki dört kişiden şüphelendik. Mezraya götürdük. Yere yatırıp Kalaşnikofla taradık.” 

* “Cizre’de inşaat işi yapan bir şahıs vardı. ürgüte maddi katkı sağladığı yönünde düşünceler vardı. Bu şahıs ve başka bir şahsı daha aldık, küçük bir dere yatağına götürdük, ikisini de öldürdük.” 

Bu ve buna benzer iddialarla birinci derecede suçlanan kişi Albay Temizöz’dü.* “üldürdük”, “taradık”, “gömdük”, “sildik süpürdük”* gibi deyimlerle dolu ifadeleri verenler *“gizli tanıklar”*dı. Birinin kod adı* “Sokak Lambası”* diğerinin adı “*Tükenmez Kalem”*di. üçüncünün gerçek adı, deşifre olduğu için biliniyordu. Onun adı da M. Nuri Binzet’ti.

Yer yerinden oynadı. Eski PKK’lı itirafçıların ifadeleriyle Albay Temizöz, dolayısıyla Silahlı Kuvvetler hedef tahtasına kondu. *Daha yargı sözünü söylemeden Albay, mahkÃ»m, neredeyse infaz edildi.* Bu albayı yerden yere vuran manşetler günlerce birbirini izledi. üniformalı fotoğrafları da bu manşetleri tamamlıyordu.


***

O manşetleri atanların, o ifadelere dayanarak yorumlar yapanların aklına bir gün bile,* “Yahu bu adamların niteliği belli; teröristken itirafçı olmuşlar, sonra da gizli tanık. Her türlü yalanı söyleyebilirler”* kuşkusu gelmemişti.

Gün oldu, üç tanık da albayı suçlayan ifadesini geri aldı. Sokak Lambası ve Tükenmez Kalem, gizli tanıklık karşılığı özgür kalacakları, estetik ameliyat ve yurt dışına gönderilecekleri vaadiyle kandırıldıklarını söylediler. Ailelerini koruma adına, söylemedikleri ifadeleri bile imzalamak zorunda bırakıldıklarını anlattılar. üstü kapatılmış ifadeleri imzaladıklarını aktardılar. Hiç okumadıkları halde imzalamak zorunda kaldıkları ifadelerinin geçerli olmadığını ilan ettiler.

üçüncü* “tanık”* Nuri Binzet, diğerlerini izledi. Binzet, kendi ağabeyi, eski Cizre Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atak ile Albay Temizöz’e kişisel garezi nedeniyle çamur attığını itiraf etti. Ağabeyine kızdığı için onu ve başkalarını ömür boyu hapislerde süründürmeyi göze alabilen bir zihniyetin bir *“yargı unsuru”* olması, anlaşılır gibi değil. Ama oluyor işte...

Olayın özeti bu... Ama sadece bu değil...


***

Albay Temizöz ve Kamil Atak yargılanacakları günü bekliyorlar. Mahkeme en adil kararı verecektir. Ama* “gizli tanık faciası”*nın yol açtığı travma nasıl atlatılacaktır? Sadece mağdur kişilerde değil, toplumda, medyada, yargıda yol açtığı travma...

Her türlü yalanı söyleyebilen, her türlü çamuru atabilen, attığı çamur karşılığında sadece yüzünün şeklini değil, kişiliğini de değiştirebilen bu gibilerini göklere çıkaran bir kısım medyanın şu günlerdeki tavrı daha düşündürücü. Her nedense, gizli tanıkların son ifadelerini değil, hala ilk ifadelerini geçerli kabul etmek onların işine geliyor. Gizli tanıkların, baskı altında ifadelerini geri aldıkları kuşkusunu yaymaya çalışan kimi haberci ve yorumcular, onların baskı altında ve kandırılarak ilk ifadelerini vermiş olduklarını nedense unutmuş görünüyorlar.

Her türlü yalanı söyleyebilen kişilerin çamur attığı insanların gururu, onuru, özgürlükleri mi? Hiç umurlarında değil.

...

----------


## bozok

*SAVCILARLA üZKüK’üN SOHBETİNİ KİM SIZDIRDI?* 
** 
 

Ergenekon Savcıları, 27 Nisan’da İzmir’e giderek eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök’ün tanık sıfatıyla bilgisine başvurdular. Star gazetesi geçen hafta pazartesi günü bu görüşmede sohbet olarak geçen bazı konuşmaları manşet yaptı. Gazeteye göre Hilmi üzkök savcılara *“Türkiye tarihinde kimsenin cesaret edemediği bir soruşturma başlattınız”* demiş, savcılar da ona *“Siz de burada bir tarih yazacaksınız”* karşılığı vermişlerdi.

üç kişi arasında geçen bu özel konuşmanın öğrenilebilmesi için Savcı Zekeriya üz, Savcı Fikret Seçen veya tanık Hilmi üzkök’ten biri tarafından anlatılması gerekiyordu. (Bakınız *“Star’ın Savcı üz’e kastı mı var?”* Başlıklı haberimiz). 

Daha sonra Hilmi üzkök önce Milliyet’ten Tolga şardan’a sonra da Radikal’den Murat Yetkin’e konuştu. 

Her iki gazeteci de üzkök’e savcılarla arasında Star gazetesinde yazıldığı gibi bir diyalog geçip geçmediğini sordular. 

Genelkurmay eski Başkanı Milliyet’e genellikle yaptığı gibi kaçamak bir yanıt verdi: 

*“Haberi okudum. Takdir edersiniz ki, ‘öğrenildi, kaydedildi, belirtildi, deniliyor’ gibi kaynak gösterilmesine kılıf olan kelimelerle kurgulanmış yazılara, haberlere yorum yapmam fayda yaratmaz”* dedi. 

Radikal’e biraz daha açık konuştu ve şöyle dedi:* “Zor bir dava, işiniz kolay değil’ gibi bir söz etmiş olabilirim. Ama ne benim savcılara ‘Hiçbir kimsenin cesaret edemediğini yapıyorsunuz’ gibi abartılı, ne de onların bana, ‘Siz tarih yazıyorsunuz’ gibi konumlarımızla bağdaşmayan ifadelerimiz olmuştur.”*

Bu açıklamalardan o tür bir sohbetin yapıldığı ama konuşmanın yanlış yazıldığı anlaşılıyor. Bir de Star’a o haberi sızdıranın üzkök olmadığı seziliyor. 

Böylece, üç kişi arasında geçen o sohbeti kimin sızdırdığı konusunda şüpheli iki kişi kalıyor. 

*üçüncü bir olasılık ise şu:* Star Gazetesine o görüşmenin* “ortam dinlemesi”* servis edilmediyse, gazete o sözleri uydurdu. 

*Her üç olasılıkta da sızdıranlar veya uyduranlar hakkında ağır hukuki sonuçlar doğacağı açıktır.* 



*Odatv.com*
1 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*üNDER AYTAü’IN KOOPERATİFİNİN üYESİ GENEL KURMAY MENSUPLARI KİMLER?* 
** 
 

*“İrem Asma Bahçeleri'nde kimler hisse aldı?”* başlıklı haberimize ünder Aytaç’tan açıklama geldi. Taraf’ın komiser yazarı, Kültür Bakanı danışmanı ve Polis Kolejinde akademisyen ünder Aytaç kısa açıklamasında , *“Kooperatifte hiçbir usulsüzlüğün bulunmadığını”* belirtti ve* “habere konu olan kooperatifin mütevazı bir girişim olduğunu söyledi.”* 

Ancak…

Aytaç’ın kooperatifiyle ilgili haberde önemli bir detay daha vardı. Aytaç, kooperatifinin tanıtımı için yakınlarına gönderdiği mesajlarda “kooperatifin milletvekillerinden, *Genelkurmay'dan*, hakim-savcılardan, Sayıştay'dan, Danıştay'dan, emniyetten, değişik bakanlıklardaki üst düzey bürokratlardan, akademisyenlerden ve saygın işadamlarından oluşmuş” olduğunu belirtiyordu. 

Odatv Aytaç’a söz konusu Genelkurmay mensuplarının kimler olduğunu sordu. Ancak yanıt alamadı. 

Aytaç Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine karşı keskin aleyhte yazılarıyla tanınıyor. 



*Odatv.com*

1 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*Ergin Kardeşlerden Yeni Mektup*

 

*Vedat Ergin: üakıcılar, rakıcılar cezaevinde.*

KOCAELİ'nin Kandıra F Tipi Cezaevi'nde hükümlü olarak yatan Vedat Ergin, ağabeyi Nuri Ergin'den sonra avukatı Ergün Bademci'ye,* 'Basın Açıklamamızdır'* diye başlayan 8 sayfadan oluşan mektup gönderdi. 

Vedat Ergin, mektubunda Hakimler Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu üyesi Ali Suat Ertosun'un, kendilerini oyuncak gibi kullanıp o cezaevinden bu cezaevine seyyah gibi gezdirdiğini belirterek, *"Biz Ali Suat Ertosun'u, günahımız kadar sevmeyiz. Ama onu sevmemiz, onu saymamamız, haksızlık yapmamızı gerektirmez. Son günlerde şerefli HSYK, bazı ithamlara mahruz bırakılıyor. Her kurum gibi burası da saygın bir kurumdur. Yapılan haksız ithamlar üzücüdür, bu kurumumuzun maruz kaldığı ithamları şiddetle kınıyoruz"* dedi. 

üzdemir Sabancı suikastı faili Mustafa Duyar'ın Afyon Cezaevi'nde öldüüldüğünde kendisinin ve ağabeyi Nuri Ergin'in Eskişehir Cezaevi'nde olduğunu belirten Vedat Ergin,* "Kimin öldürdüğü belli. Bir ölüye, bir imam yeter. Mustafa Duyar'ın ölümüyle, Abdullah ücalan'ın yakalanışı ve ülkemize getirilişi tamamen tesadüftür"* dedi. Mustafa Duyar'ın öldürüldüğü ve Selçuk Parsadan'ın yaralandığı gün Eskişehir cezaevi'nde kendilerinin yattığı koğuşun polis olduğunu söyleyen kişiler tarafından arandığını ileri süren Vedat Ergin, mektubunda şöyle dedi: 

*"O gün Eskişehir Cezaevi'nde bizim koğuşumuz, organize polisi olduğu söylenen 6-7 kişilik bir sivil grup tarafından aranmıştır. Bizi bu arayanlar polis olduklarını söyleyenler istihbarat teşkilatı elemanı olabilir mi? Hangi cezaevinde hangi mahkuma bu uygulama olmuştur? Mustafa Duyar öldükten sonra bazı derin şer odakları Nuri abim ve beni hedef seçtiler. Bizi hedef seçenler Mustafa Duyar'ın hamileri olabilir mi? Veyahut rahmetli üzdemir Sabancı'yı öldürten güçler olabilir mi?"* 

Ali Suat Ertosun'un Adalet Bakanlığı Ceza ve Tevkifevleri Genel Müdürü olduğu dönemde kendilerine yönelik uygulamaları da eleştiren Vedat Ergin, hasım oldukları kişilerle aynı cezaevlerine konulduklarını hatırlattı. 

Vedat Ergin mektubunda, *"Bizden neyin intikamını alıyorlar. Cezaevlerine silah, telefon sokan mahkumlar sırf biz miyiz? En tehlikeli mafya örgütlenmesi biz miyiz de hep bu adaletsiz uygulamalar bize oldu. üakıcılar, rakıcılar cezaevinde üsküdar kuzusu gibi yatıyor"* dedi. 



*02.08.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*ümraniye'de en kritik kararlar haftası*


 

*Danıştay ve 2. davanın 1. dava ile birleştirilmesi için karar günü. üarşamba 3. iddianame açıklanacak. Perşembe Eruygur, Tolon ve Aygün için karar çıkacak*


Ergenekon örgütü iddiasıyla başlatılan soruşturma kapsamında, en hareketli ve yoğun haftaya girdik. 52 günlük aranın ardından bu sabah saat 09.00’da 1. Ergenekon davasının 102. oturumu başlayacak. Mahkeme, öncelikle Danıştay sanıkları ile Ergenekon sanıklarının birlikte yargılanıp yargılanmayacağına karar verecek. 

Daha sonra 1 ve 2. Ergenekon iddianamelerinin davalarının birleştirilip birleştirilmeyeceğine karar verecek olan 13. Ağır Ceza, çarşamba günü de 3. Ergenekon iddianamesinin kabul edilip edilmeyeceğini açıklayacak. Perşembe günü 2. iddianameyle ilgili davanın ikinci duruşmasında iki emekli orgeneral ile ATO Başkanı hakkında karar çıkacak. 


*AZMETTİRİCİ VE TETİKüİ BULUşACAK MI?* 

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında hazırlanan ilk iddianameyle ilgili yargılama 52 günlük aranın ardından bugün yeniden start alıyor. 102. oturumu yapılacak olan 1. Ergenekon davasının bugünkü oturumunda, yargılamayı yapan 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti iki kritik karara imza atacak. Mahkeme öncelikle Yargıtay 9. Ceza Dairesi’nin ‘birleştirilsin’ kararının ardından İstanbul’da birleştirilen Danıştay saldırısı ve Ergenekon davası sanıklarının birlikte mi yoksa ayrı ayrı mı yargılanacağına karar verecek. 


*DANIşTAY SANIKLARINA DAVET GİTTİ* 

13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin Danıştay saldırısı ve Cumhuriyet gazetesinin bombalanması olaylarının sanıklarına bugün yapılacak olan duruşmada hazır olmaları için davetiye gönderdiği öğrenildi. Danıştay sanıkları Alparslan Arslan, Erhan Timuroğlu, Süleyman Esen, Osman Yıldırım, İsmail Sağır ve Tekin Irşi geçtiğimiz pazar günü Ankara’dan Silivri’ye nakledilmişlerdi. Mahkemenin bugünkü duruşmada öncelikle Danıştay sanıklarıyla Ergenekon sanıklarının birlikte yargılanmaları konusundaki kararını vermesi, ardından da Danıştay saldırısı sanıklarının duruşma salonuna alınması bekleniyor. 


*İKİ İDDİANAMENİN DAVASI BİRLEşSİN* 

Birleştirme kararının ardından 101. duruşmada savunması yarım kalan sanık Prof. Dr. Kemal Alemdaroğlu’nun avukatı Metin üetinbaş’ın savunmasına devam etmesi bekleniyor. üetinbaş’ın savunmasını tamamlanmasının ardından savunma sırası tutuksuz sanıklar İlhan Selçuk, Ferit İlsever ve avukat Fuat Turgut savunmalarını yapacaklar. Cumhuriyet gazetesi imtiyaz sahibi İlhan Selçuk’un rahatsızlığı nedeniyle bugünkü duruşmaya katılmasının zor olduğu öğrenildi. Mahkemenin, Ergenekon savcılarının* “1 ve 2. iddianamelerle ilgili davaların birleştirilmesi”* yolundaki taleplerini de bugün karara bağlaması bekleniyor. 


*Danıştay’la 7 fiili bağ var* 

İkinci iddianamede, Danıştay saldırısı* ‘örgüt eylemi’* olarak gösterildikten sonra Ergenekon ile bağlantıları sıralandı: 

*1-)* Parmak izi tespiti ve Fikret Emek’in bombaların kendisine ait olduğu beyanına göre 39 adet el bombası ve bunlar ile benzer/aynı kafile numarası taşıdığı tespit edilen Cumhuriyet’e atılan bombanın Oktay Yıldırım ve Fikret Emek ile bağlantısının maddi delili bulunmuştur. 

*2-)* Yıldırım ve Fikret Emek’in Ergenekon yöneticileri Muzaffer Tekin, Veli Küçük ve örgüt üyesi bulunan diğer şüpheliler ile hiyerarşik bağlantısı tespit edilmiştir. 

*3-)* Alparslan Arslan’ın Ergenekon yöneticilerinden Muzaffer Tekin ile bağlantısı telefon görüşmeleri maddi delili ve diğer delillerle sabittir. 

*4-)* Alparslan Arslan’ın Ergenekon Terör ürgütünün diğer üyeleri ve VKGB gibi sivil toplum örgütü ile bağlantısı telefon görüşmeleri, aramalarda elde edilen doküman maddi delilleri ve diğer deliller ile sabittir. 

*5-)* Alparslan Arslan ve diğer şüphelilerin kişisel yaşamları hakkındaki tespitlere göre, söz konusu eylemlerin iddia edildiği şekli ile türban ile ilgili olarak, kendi görüşlerine göre türban aleyhine karar veren kurumlara ders vermek amacını taşımadıklarını göstermektedir. 

*6-)* Alparslan Arslan’ın Ergenekon tarafından verilen görev ve görevi yerine getirmesi ile önemli yerlere geleceği, çalışmasına gerek kalmayacağı şekilde maddi rahata kavuşacağı vaadi ile eylemlere katıldığı, diğer sanıklar da maddi çıkar vaadi ve beklentisi için eylemlere katılmıştır. 

*7-)* Osman Yıldırım, yukarıda anlatılan nedenlerle Cumhuriyet Gazetesi saldırılarına katıldığını, kendisinin Veli Küçük ve Ergenekon ile bağlantısını kabul etmiştir. 


*3. iddianame ve 2. davada kritik gün* 

*1.* Ergenekon davası duruşmaları ile başlayacak haftada 13. Ağır Ceza, incelemesini sürdürdüğü 3. Ergenekon iddianamesiyle ilgili kararını üarşamba günü açıklayacak. Perşembe günü ise 2. Ergenekon iddianamesiyle ilgili davanın ikinci oturumu yapılacak. Burada da emekli Orgeneraller şener Eruygur ve Hurşit Tolon’un sağlık durumlarının belirlenmesi için Adli Tıp Kurumu’na sevkedilip edilmeyeceklerine, Sinan Aygün ile Levent Temiz’in tutuklanıp tutuklanmayacaklarına karar verilecek 




*03.08.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*MİT'ten Tuncay Güney açıklaması* 



*MİT: Tuncay Güney hiçbir zaman MİT'te çalışmadı*

Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı MİT, *"Tuncay Güney hiçbir zaman MİT'te çalışmadı. Ergenekon şemasının düzenlenmesinde hiçbir katkımız yoktur"* açıklaması yaptı.

1. Ergenekon davasının bugün görülen 103. duruşmasının öğleden sonraki bölümünde mahkeme başkanı, mahkemeye ulaşan belgeleri okudu.

MİT'ten gelen yazıda,* "Tuncay Güney hiçbir dönem teşkilatımızda görev yapmamıştır. Ergenekon şemasının düzenlenmesinde hiçbir katkımız yoktur. Bu belge sadece spesifik bilgilerin kağıda aktarılmasıdır"* denildi.



*04.08.2009 / VATAN GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*SİLİVRİ'DE İSYAN*


 
*BİRİNCİ ümraniye Davası’nın 52 gün aranın ardından dün yapılan 102. duruşmasına sürpriz gelişmeler damga vurdu. Hakim şengün, davaların birleştirildiğini açıklayınca salonda tansiyon yükseldi. Sanıklar ve avukatlarının karara yaptığı sert itirazlar, hakimin kararını değiştirmedi.*


*ümraniye ve Danıştay davaları birleşti*
Mahkeme, Danıştay saldırısı davası ile ümraniye davasını birleştirdi, ortalık karıştı

*Haber: Salim YAVAşOğLU*

Birinci ümraniye davasının 102. duruşması süpriz bir karara sahne oldu. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Danıştay ve Cumhuriyet gazetesine yönelik saldırılara ilişkin davanın bu davayla birleştirilmesini kararlaştırdı. 86 sanıklı birinci ümraniye davasının görülmesine 
52 günlük aranın ardından dün devam edildi. Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’ndeki salonda görülen dünkü duruşmada Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, birinci ümraniye davası ile Danıştay üyeleri ve Cumhuriyet gazetesine yönelik saldırıya ilişkin dava dosyalarının birleştirildiğini açıkladı. Bu karar, salonda tansiyonu yükseltirken, bazı sanıklar ile avukatları da itiraz etti. 

*Yargılama yapılamaz*
Tutuklu sanık İsmail Yıldız’ın avukatı Dursun Yaslıkaya, ümraniye davasının Cumhuriyet Savcıları tarafından yaratıldığını ileri sürerek, “ümraniye’de 1, 2 ve 3. davalarının birleştirilmesi ve bütün sanıkların 3 iddianame üzerinden yeniden savunmalarını yapmaları gerektiğini söyledi. Tutuklu sanık Sevgi Erenerol’un avukatı Vural Ergül de heyetin incelemesi gereken evrakın yaklaşık 500 bin sayfayı bulduğunu, yargılamanın fiilen imkansız hale geldiğini belirterek, 2 davanın ayrılmasının daha uygun olacağını kaydetti. Sanık İsmail Yıldız da son dönemde Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu’nun (HSYK) açıklamalarını yakından takip ettiğini belirterek, ”Bu süreçte hükümetin heyetinizi ve savcıları desteklediğini gördük. Sizler, hükümetin bizleri cezalandırmak için görevlendirdiği memurlar gibi oldunuz. Ben bir sanığım. Adalet bekliyorum ve bu süreçte hükümetin gölgesinin olmasını istemiyorum“ diye konuştu. 

*İtirazlar reddedildi*
İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel ise bu aşamada 2 davanın ayrılması kararına yapılan itirazların reddedilmesini istedi. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, verdiği kısa aranın ardından, birinci ümraniye davası ile Danıştay üyeleri ve Cumhuriyet gazetesine yönelik saldırılara ilişkin davanın birleştirilmesi yönündeki karara yapılan itirazları reddetti.


*Olağanüstü önlem alındı*
Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’ndeki salonda görülen ümraniye davasının 102. duruşması ilçeyi hareketlendirdi. Duruşma öncesi jandarmanın cezaevi girişinde ve bölgede aldığı olağanüstü güvenlik önlemleri dikkat çekti. Davayı izlemek için gelenlerin araçları özel eğitimli köpekler tarafından didik didik arandı.


*Perinçek salonu terk etti*
Mahkemenin davaları birleştirme kararı, salonda buz gibi bir hava estirdi. Duruşmada söz alan İP Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek, ”Danıştay suikastının bu davaya katılmasının bir tertip olduğunu ve zulmün son halkası olarak gördüklerini“ söyledi. Perinçek ”Bu uygulama hukuku çiğnemenin ötesindedir, zulümdür. Atatürk devrimine karşı yürütülen psikolojik hareket sınır tanımamaktadır. Bu zulme boyun eğmiyoruz. Bu zulme katlanamayız. Mahkeme dosyayı derhal ayırmalıdır. Mahkeme buna teslim olursa ancak sandalyeleri yargılayabilir“ dedi. Perinçek’in sözleri, salondakiler tarafından alkışlandı.

*En büyük haksızlık*
Perinçek’in avukatı Mehmet Cengiz de, ”İP’nin saldırıya uğrayan hakim Mustafa Yücel üzbilgin ile aynı safta olduğunu“ savunarak, ”İP, olsa olsa müdahil olabilir. Birleştirilme kararı Türkiye ve Türkiye’nin milli güçlerine yapılan en büyük haksızlıktır“ dedi. İP’li sanıklar Doğu Perinçek, Nusret Senem, Hikmet üiçek ve Hayati üzcan ile Muzaffer Tekin daha sonra duruşma salonunu terk etti. 

*‘Atlantik ötesinde hazırlanan tertip sürüyor’*
İP Genel Başkan Vekili Mehmet Bedri Gültekin de Danıştay üyelerine saldırı davasıyla birinci ümraniye davasının birleştirilmesine tepki gösterdi. Gültekin, duruşma salonu dışında yaptığı açıklamada, 1,5 yılı aşkın bir süredir bir tertibin ve zulmün yaşandığını iddia etti. ”Bu tertibin son sahnesine de bugün tanık olduklarını“ söyleyen Gültekin, ”Danıştay saldırısının katilleriyle Türkiye’yi seven, Cumhuriyete, Atatürk ilke ve inkılaplarına bağlı olanlar aynı salonda bulundurularak halkın önünde küçük düşürülmeye çalışılmıştır. Hukuksuzluğun ötesinde, bu kabul edilemez bir zulümdür. Danıştay davasıyla bizim davamızın birleştirilmesi Atlantik ötesinde hazırlanan tertibin sahnelenmeye devam edildiğini bugün bize tekrar gösterdi“ diye konuştu. İşçi Partililerin bu saldırıları kabullenmesinin söz konusu olamayacağını kaydeden Gültekin, ”Bu birleştirme, Danıştay katillerini kurtarma operasyonunun bir parçasıdır. Yeni Ceza Kanunu’nda bir davada tutukluluk 3 yıldan fazla süremez. şimdi Danıştay Davası 1,5 yılda bitebilecek mi?“ diye sordu. 

*Hukuk garabeti yaşanıyor*
İP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Hasan Basri üzbey de yaptığı açıklamada, ”dünya tarihinde görülmemiş bir hukuk garabetinin yaşandığını“ öne sürerek, ”Bu birleştirme kararını kabul eden İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin büyük bir hatası vardır. Amaç Atatürkçüleri, Cumhuriyetçileri, Danıştay katilleriyle bir araya oturtup bir mesaj vermeye çalışmaktır“ dedi. 


*İP Genel Başkanvekili Mehmet Bedri Gültekin ile İP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Hasan Basri üzbey, partililerle birlikte duruşma saloınu terk ettikten sonra basın mensuplarına açıklamalarda bulundu.* 


*Alemdaroğlu: Bu karar idamdan daha ağır*
Birinci ümraniye davası kapsamında tutuksuz yargılanan eski İstanbul üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Kemal Alemdaroğlu, birleştirme kararına tepki göstedi. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada söz alan tutuksuz sanık Alemdaroğlu, ”en büyük suçunun, rektörlüğü sırasında türban ile ilgili aldığı karar olduğunu“ ifade ederek, şunları söyledi: ”üniversitede türban takılmasını açık ve kapalı alanlarda yasakladım. İki defa TBMM’de sorgulandım, aklandım. şu anda ben türban kararı nedeniyle Danıştay hakimini katledenlerle yargılanmaktayım. Bu, bana vereceğiniz idam cezasından daha ağırdır.“ Alemdaroğlu’nun bu sözlerini alkışlayan bazı izleyicileri, Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, ”ahengi bozmayın“ diyerek uyardı. Duruşmada söz alan Alemdaroğlu’nun avukatı Metin üetinbaş bu davaların birleştirilmesinin Danıştay üyelerine ve Cumhuriyet gazetesine saldırılara ilişkin davanın sanıklarının lehine olacağını öne sürdü. üetinbaş, 2 dava arasında hukuki ve somut bir ilişki bulunmadığını savundu. 


*Sahte haham Güney Türk festivalinde*
ümraniye davasının kara kutusu sahte haham Tuncay Güney, bu yıl dördüncüsü yapılan Toronto Türk Festivali’nde ortaya çıktı. Kanada’nın Toronto kentinden yaptığı açıklamalarla Türkiye gündemini uzun süre meşgul eden ümraniye davasının kilit isimlerinden Tuncay Güney, festivalde mehter dinledi. Vatandaşlarla hatıra fotoğrafı çektiren Güney, gazetecilerin ümraniye davasıyla ilgili sorularını cevapsız bıraktı. Tuncay Güney, son olarak TRT’nin canlı yayınında ortaya çıkmıştı. Güney, burada Deniz Baykal ve CHP ile ilgili suçlamalarda bulunmuştu. CHP ve Baykal, TRT’ye dava açmış ve tazminat kazanmıştı.


*Levent Ersöz ameliyat oldu*
İkinci ümraniye davasının tutuklu sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, bacağından ameliyat oldu. Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’nde tutuklu bulunan Ersöz, cezaevinde rahatsızlanınca yeniden Haseki Eğitim ve Araştırma Hastanesi’ne kaldırıldı. Ersöz, sağ bacağındaki mikrobik sorunun yeniden oluşması nedeniyle hastanenin cerrahi servisinde ameliyat edildi.




*03/08/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*ASKERİ şURA KARARLARINI BİR DE BU AüIDAN OKUYUN*
** 
 

Belki de ilk defa oldu. Yeni şafak bir gün öncesinden Yüksek Askeri şura kararına ulaştı. Diğer gazeteleri – hatta bizi de – atlattı. 


Gazetenin sürmanşeti şöyleydi: *“Kritik kadroya Kalyoncu Paşa”.* 


Yedinci Kolordu Komutanı Korgeneral Bekir Kalyoncu, 2009 yaz şura kararıyla orgeneral rütbesine yükseltildi. Yeni görev yeri de Kara Kuvvetleri Kurmay Başkanlığı oldu. 


****


Askeri şura kararlarını, onaylanmadan yazmak zordur. Daha doğrusu böyle bir bilgiyi verecek yetkili bulmak zordur. üünkü döner, adama sorarlar,* “Yüksek Askeri şura’dan kim bilgi sızdırıyor?”*.


Başbakan, şura kararlarının bugün saat 09.30 civarında imzaladı. Sonra da kararlar Cumhurbaşkanı onayına gitti. Yani Yeni şafak kararlar onaylanmadan, kararları yazmayı başardı. Demek ki Yeni şafak gereken onayların verileceğinden çok emindi. 


**** 


Tabi gazeteci açısından bu haberi yazmak önemlidir. Bizde, şura’yla ilgili emin olacağımız istihbarata ulaşsak, bir dakika durmaz yazarız. Ama dedik ya, sözkonusu olan Yeni şafak, konu da Askeri şura olunca, durum ilginç hal alıyor. üünkü şura kararını erkenden ve doğru olarak yazabilen tek gazete Yeni şafak. 


Yeni şafak, AKP (2003) iktidarı öncesi, habercilikte önemsiz bir gazeteydi. AKP iktidar oldu, *“iktidarın resmi gazetesi”* diye anılmaya başlandı. Askeri olayları da hep geriden izlediler. Ama bu defa askerin bilgisi önce onlara gitti. 


****


Yeni şafak’taki haberi kaleme alan kişi (3 – 4 sene öncesine değin pek tanınmayan) Abdülkadir Selvi şöyle yazdı:


*“YAş'ta 1. Ordu Komutanı Ergun Saygun'dan boşalan orgenerallik kadrosuna Bekir Kalyoncu atandı. Kalyoncu'nun 2013'te Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı olmasına kesin gözüyle bakılıyor. şura'dan bir de sürpiz orgeneral çıktı. üzkök döneminden beri boş tutulan orgenerallik kadrosuna Korg. Nusret Taşdeler atandı.”*


****


*“Kalyoncu geleceğin Genelkurmay Başkanı’dır”* tespitini – sanıyoruz - ilk defa odatv yazdı. Aynı cümleyi bugün Yeni şafak’tan okuduk. 


Odatv’nin 20 Ocak’ta yayınladığı haberin başlığı şöyleydi: 


*“Belki de pis bir tezgahı açıklıyoruz. Muvazzaf Korgeneral tehlikede mi?”* 

(http://www.odatv.com/Siyaset/muvazzaf_korgeneral_tehlikede_mi-14585.html)


Yeni şafak, ise bugün şöyle yazdı:


*“Kalyoncu'nun adı Ergenekon'da tutuklanan eski üzel Harekatçı İbrahim şahin'in ifadelerinde geçmişti. şahin, 'suikastler için kendisine Kalyoncu'nun yardımcı olacağını' ileri sürmüştü.”*


İfadeler, düzgün gazetecilik ifadeleridir. İleri sürülen bir iddia var ve bu iddialar yargıda dile geldi, evraka girdi. Yeni şafak’ta,* “Ergenekon’un cadı avcısı”* militanlığından sıyrılmış ve doğru nitelemelerle bir haber veriyor ve haber basılmadan önce hassas olunduğu belli. 


üünkü…


****


Eğer bir sürpriz olmazsa, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Işık Koşaner 2010 yaz şurasında Genelkurmay Başkanı olacak ve bu görevde *“üç yıl”* kalacak. Kıdem, yaş ve teamüller gereği Koşaner’in yerine gelmesi beklenen isim 2’inci Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Necdet üzel. 

Orgeneral üzel, PKK ile savaşta en önde yer alan ordunun komutanıdır. Kalyoncu’da Diyarbakır’da konuşlu 7’inci Kolordu Komutanlığı’ndan geliyor. 


Resmi şöyle okumak lazım: 


Kalyoncu bugün Kara Kuvvetleri Kurmay Başkanlığı’na atandı. Bir yıl sonraki Kuvvet Komutanı Orgeneral üzel’dir. 


Kalyoncu’nun selefi Orgeneral Aslan ise bugün Genelkurmay 2’inci Başkanlığı’na atandı. Aslan’dan bir yıl sonra Genelkurmay Karargahı’na Başkan olarak gelecek isim ise Orgeneral Koşaner’dir


Dört ismi akılda tutmak lazım: *“Koşaner – Güner ve üzel – Kalyoncu.”* 


Bu dörtlünün kıdem ve terfi sıraları dikkate alındığında Kalyoncu’nun Kara Kuvvetleri ve doğal olarak Genelkurmay Başkanlığı yolu açık görünüyor. 


Bunun için, Yeni şafak’a haber servis eden merciler Kalyoncu’ya özel önem atfediyor. 


****


Deneyimli gazeteciler haber atladığında, *“Bu bilgiye ben neden ulaşamadım”* diye araştırır. Biz de aynısını yaptık ve ipucunu yine Yeni şafak’ın haberinde bulduk. Haberin *“Yemekte sıcak sohbet”* alt başlığı ile verilen bölümü şöyle: 


*“Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, YAş'ın 3. gün toplantısının öğle arasında şÃ»ra üyeleri onuruna Dışişleri Konutu'nda öğle yemeği verdi. Yemekte Gül, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Başbuğ, Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül ve kuvvet komutanları ayakta bir süre sohbeti etti.”*


Bu ifadelere bakılırsa muhabir Abdulkadir Selvi’nin yemek yenilen salonda bulunmuş olması gerekir. Tabi böyle bir şey mümkün değil. Ama *öyle anlaşılıyor ki istihbaratı veren kişi “ayakta samimi sohbete”* tanıklık ediyor. 


İstihbaratı veren kişi, her yıl yapılan üçüncü gün yemeğinin bu yıl gecikmeli olarak programlandığını da söylese durum hepten ilginç olurdu. 




*Odatv.com*
4 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*“YOğUNLAşMA” SEVDASI VE “KüRT AüILIMI (!)”*


*“CANİ” AşKINA…*


İşte *“Kürt Açılımı (!)”*nın gerçek yüzü. 3 Kasım 2002 tarihinde yapılan seçimlerin ertesi günü *RTE* tarafından *Paul WOLFOWITZ*’e yazılmış olan mektup. 

*Kendi ülkesinin Genelkurmay Başkanı ile görüşmek için Paul WOLFOWITZ’den aracılık istiyor.* Genelkurmay Başkanı kim? *“Kasaptaki ete soğan doğramam”* diyen çok değerli (!) bir zat-ı muhterem. Daha doğrusu, hıyarın İzmir’e gittiğini öğrenince elinde bir avuç tuz koşturan bir büyük (!) insan. Anlaşılan RTE, üZKüK’ün *“Kasaptaki ete, soğan doğrama’yacağını biliyordu* ve bu mektubu yazdı. Paul WOLFOWITZ de, üZKüK’ün “kıyar”ı sevdiğini bildiğinden, RTE ile görüşeceğinden de emindi.


_“Dr. Paul Wolfowitz_
_Savunma Bakan Yardımcısı_

_Washington DC 20301_
_4 Kasım 2002_

_Sevgili Dr. Wolfowitz,_

_ülkelerimiz arasındaki tarihi ortaklık ve dostluğun gelecekte de devam edeceği ümidimi paylaşan bu mesajımı, ortak dostlarımız aracılığı ile size direkt olarak iletmek istiyorum. Ve şuna eminim ki, şimdiye kadar hiç olmamış bir şekilde birleşerek, ülkemizin en yüksek menfaatleri için birlikte çalışabileceğiz._

_Bu amaç için mümkün olan en kısa sürede, General üzkök'le gizli ve özel bir toplantı yapma fırsatı bulacağımı ümit ediyorum. şahsi cep telefon numaram şudur: 0533.7…_

_Bu yardımınız ve ülkeme olan geçmiş dostluğunuz için çok teşekkürler. Sizinle şahsen tanışmayı ümit ediyorum._

_Saygılarımla_

_Recep Tayip Erdoğan_
_Genel Başkan"*_


*(* Hayrullah Mahmut 17 Ocak 2005 tarihli Star gazetesi. Hayrullah MAHMUT bunları yazdığı için "ERGENEKON" adı verilen REHİNE Operasyonuna dahil edilmiştir. )*

şimdi bu adam ve ekibi* “Kürt Açılımı (!)”* peşinde. Peki bu açılım Türkiye’nin *“Kızıl Elması”* mı yoksa ABD-İSRAİL’in *“Kızıl Elması”*mı?

Türk’ün* “Kızıl Elması”* olsa, asla bu kadar istekli olmazlar hatta parmaklarını dahi oynatmazlar. Ama söz konusu *ABD-İSRAİL’in “Kızıl Elması” olunca* bunlar da “Elde bir avuç tuz” koşturuyorlar; Armenian and Kurdish Party, Fettoş ve şürekası, Cani aşıkları hep birlikteler. üankaya Mantıcısı da aslında Büyük Britanya’nın tescilli UşAğI olmasına rağmen arada sırada değişik taraflara da oynayabiliyor.


*YARGI üZERİNE OPERASYON TAM GAZ DEVAM EDİYOR, EDECEK*

Dikkat ediniz Fettoş’un Paçavra Gemisi* “Zaman”* HSYK ve özellikle de HSYK üyesi Ali Suat ERTOSUN üzerinde çalışmaya devam ediyor. Her gün paçavranın birinci sayfasının neredeyse Â¼’ü buna ayrılmış durumda. Savundukları adam, Türkiye’nin Saddam’ı olma yolunda kararlı adımlarla ilerleyen RTE.

Amaç; kısa vadede* “güz kararnamesi”*ni sağlama almak ve Adalet Bakanı’nın* “kuklalık”* yapan bazı yargı mensupları için görevlendireceği müfettişleri baskı altına almak. Orta vadede, HSYK ve YARGITAY’ın Fettoşlaşması için Ali Suat ERTOSUN’un başını aldırabilmek ya da istifaya zorlamak. Uzun vadede ise dönüştürülmüş, değiştirilmiş bir YARGI ile Türkiye’yi bölgede İran İslam Cumhuriyeti ile kapışacağı bir başka dini devlet haline getirmek. Kısaca Türkiye’yi ABD-İSRAL’in bölgedeki, bu kez *“yeşil”* renkli Jandarması haline getirmek.

Bu açıdan HSYK üyesi Ali Suat ERTOSUN, Gazi Mustafa Kemal ATATüRK ve silah arkadaşlarının kurduğu Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin hedef alınmış temsilcisi; Ali Suat ERTOSUN’a saldıranlar, onların değirmenine su taşıyanlar ve kendini kullandıranlar ise Karşı Devrim’in temsilcileridirler.

YARGI erkinde görev yapan ve bu ülkenin* “IRZINI-ONURUNU”* korumakla görevlendirilmiş bütün YARGI mensuplarına duyurulur. HSYK üyesi Ali Suat ERTOSUN sizler adına hedef seçilmiştir. ürnek olarak hedef seçilmiştir. *“Karşı Devrim”* uşakları için Ali Suat ERTOSUN, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin son direnen kalesi olan YARGI’nın kapısını kontrol eden bir YARGI YİğİDİDİR. Eğer onu altetmeyi, sindirmeyi, kaçırmayı ya da katletmeyi başarabilirlerse işleri çok kolaylaşacak.

Ancak dikkat edilmelidir ki, YARGITAY ve HSYK üyelerine* “Yargı Eliti”* diyebilecek Truva Atları da YARGININ bünyesindedir. üünkü onlar Fettoş’un talimatı ile ya parayla satın alınmış ya hakkında istihbarat dosyası ele geçmiş ya da kendi iradesi ile Fettoş’a teslim olmuş insanlardır. Yani tamamı tescilli uşak ya da uşaklaştırılmış soysuzlardır. HUKUK onlar için Fettoş’un buyrukları, YARGI onlar için kullanılması mübah olan bir sistem, ADALET ise* “Karşı Devrim”* taraftarlarını önce rezil etmek, sonra da katletmektir. Peki başka ortak yönler…


*YOğUNLAşMA SEVDALILARI*

Ayrılıkçıların ve uşakların* “Serok”* yani* “baş”* adını verdikleri cani, ırzı kırık, pislik bir tecavüzcüdür. Irz düşmanıdır*. “Kendi halkım”* dediği insanlara hatta kardeşi Osman’ın karısı Zehra’ya tecavüz etmekten çekinmeyen bir deyyustur. *“Tecavüz Eylemi”*ne verdiği ad ise *“Yoğunlaşma”*dır.

Armenian and Kurdish Party’de, ırzı kırığın kendi partisinde, medyada ve diğer alanlarda* “Kürt Açılımı (!)”* aşıklısı yaratıkların en büyük özlemi kendilerinin, hatta ailelerinin* “Yoğunlaşma Seansına”* alınmasıdır. Bu nedenle bu caninin* “affedilmesini”* istemektedirler. Peki ya Fettoş? O da onunla aynı kucağın mahsulü olduğundan, karındaşını özlemektedir. Yani Fettoş ile Cani Apo kardeştir.

Bunların en önemli özellikleri* “yediği kaba etmeleri”*dir. *“Yediği kaba etmeyenler”* ne Fettoş’un ne Apoş’un ne Tayyoş’un ne de Aptuş’un ekibinde yer bulmazlar.Eğer hata ile aralarına karışanlar varsa onlar da *“Dolmabahçe Uzlaşması”* ile uzaklaştırılırlar.


*MESUD BARZANİ BENZERLİğİ*

İran sınırında bir gün. Yer bir sınır karakolu. İran’dan kaçarak Türkiye topraklarına giren bir aile askerlerimiz tarafından yakalanır. Komutanın yanına çıkarılırlar. Perişan durumdadırlar. Komutan genç bir subaydır, adı da (E.H.)

Durumdan üstlerini haberdar eder. üünkü aile sıradan bir aile değildir. 
Molla Mustafa BARZANİ’nin oğlu Mesud BARZANİ’nin ailesidir. O dönemin telefonu ile masanın diğer tarafında konuşan komutana Mesud BARZANİ ve ailesi yalvarır gözlerle bakmaktadırlar. Eğer telefonun diğer tarafından gelen emir, *“Geriye gönderin”* olursa, İran topraklarına gider gitmez ailecek öldürüleceklerini çok iyi bilmektedirler.

Telefon yoluyla gelen emir,* “İade etmeyin, gözetime alın ve yarın gelen araca bindirip …… gönderin”* olur. E.H. telefonu kapattığında, Mesud BARZANİ ve ailesi karşılarındaki genç Türk Subayı’na daha da yalvarır gözlerle bakmaktadırlar. Türk Subayı;

*“Sizi iade etmeyeceğiz, bu gece Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin misafirisiniz. Yarın sizi ….. göndereceğiz.”* dediğinde başta Mesud BARZANİ olmak üzere bütün aile Türk Subayı’nın ayaklarına kapanırlar, adeta yalarcasına.

Yıllar sonra Mesud BARZANİ, bu günleri unutmuşçasına hareket eder, etmektedir de. Ancak o zaten bizim vatandaşımız değildir. Ama bizimkiler (!) zaman zaman Mesud BARZANİ’yi bile gölgede bırakacak kadar soysuzlaşmaktadırlar. Anadolu’da bu tür insanlar için söylenen ya da yakıştırılan* “Gavur dölü”*dür.

Türkiye’de bugünlerde yaşananlar* “gavur dölü”* olanlarla, anası babası belli vatan evlatlarının çatışmasıdır. *“Gavur dölü”* olanlar rahatlıkla HSYK üyesi Ali Suat ERTOSUN’a saldıranların yanında yer alabilirler, sakıncası yoktur, çünkü onların vatan evlatları yanında yer alması bizler için zuldür, utançtır. Herkes yerine marş marş !.. 




*Gönderen: Cem YAREN / 02 Ağustos 2009 Pazar / cemyarenblogspot.com*

----------


## bozok

*MEDYA KORSANLARI VE E.YZB.MUZAFFER TEKİN OLAYI (1)*

*YALANLARIN EN KüTü TARAFI, BİR GüN ORTAYA üIKMALARIDIR*


Kasıtlı olarak *“ERGENEKON”* adı verilen hukuk, yargı ve adalet katliamı sürecinde sözde* “sanıklar”* hakkında teker teker araştırmaya yapmaya çalıştım. Bu sözde *“sanıklardan”* biri olana E.Yzb.Muzaffer TEKİN hakkında, kiralık kalemler, kiralık sütunlar ve kiralık sitelerde yazılı hususlar arasındaki derin çelişkiler beni kuşkulandırdı. Bir araştırma başlattım. Sonunda, sizlere de burada söz verdiğim gibi şimdi sizlerle paylaşıyorum. Sizlerden isteğim bu yazıyı mümkün olduğu kadar fazla kişiye okutmak olmalıdır. İnternette E.Yzb.Muzaffer TEKİN araması yapıldığında sorgulamanın ilk sayfasında bu yazının yer almasıdır. üünkü, yalanı, iftirayı, kumpası, ahlaksızlığı boğacak tek güç doğrulardır.


*MEDYAYI NASIL TANIMLAYABİLİRİZ*

Bana ulaşan bir okur mektubundan sizlere aynen aktarıyorum. Ben bir şey katmayacağım. üünkü her şey çok açık ve altına ben de imza atarım.

*“Amerikan ordusunda, personele dağıttıkları bilgi defterlerinde, kendi medyaları için “El Kaide’den daha tehlikeli”* notu yer alıyor.

Bugünlerde medyamızın halini göz önüne alırsak, hakikaten durum hiç iç açıcı değil.

*“Yeni Muhafazakar Türkiye”* kitabının yazarı *Askın Samuray BAYRAKTAROğLU* bakınız şu tespitlerde bulunmuş;

*“Gazeteci akıllıdır… Ve akıl kişisel menfaattir. Gerisi önemsizdir!..”*

Kendisine ekmek veren taraf hangisi olursa olsun, nice gazeteci ve yazarın hayatı benzer ikilemlerle doludur. üoğu servetinin yalan olduğunu gayet iyi bildiği paravan senaryolar üzerine gerçek destanlar yazabilmesine borçludur!..

Gel zaman git zaman *“İYİ”* gazeteci kendisini içinde yaşadığı ve yaşattığı yalanlara öyle bir kaptırır ki, bir oyuncu olmaktan çıkıp, senaristlik mertebesine bile yükselebilir. Uluslar arası saygın (!) konferanslara davet edilir, haber kanallarında *“BİLİRKİşİ”* statüsüne alınır, kitaplarının çok satması sağlanır, vs. vs…

*Sorgulama kabiliyetinden yoksun beyinlere, kapalı devre kahramanlar sunmak için karlı bir iştir!..*

Basının kapitalist bir sistemde özgürlüğünü hukuktan çok sermayeye borçlu olması doğaldır.

Basının özgür kalabilmesi için ilk koşul gazetecilerin* “işsiz kalma”* korkusundan kurtulabilmesidir. Zira işsiz kalma korkusu olamayan gazeteciler daima kariyerini korkuları üzerine kuranlardan daha özgür olacaklardır.

Medyanın bir kar aracı olarak değil de, *“bir toplumsal algı mekanizması”* olarak en büyük başarılarında işte bu özgürlük eşiğinin geçilmesi ile mümkün olmuştur.

Siyasi skandalları, devasa yolsuzlukları, derin devletin tehlikeli icraatlarını da açığa çıkaran, toplumun algılarını *“bilinmesi istenmeyen”* gerçeklere kadar genişleten yine medyadır. Başka bir deyişle medya kendisini *“UYKU İLACI”* olarak kullananlardan bağımsız kalabildiğinde en kuvvetli* “UYANDIRMA SERVİSİ”*dir…

Yeter ki doğru ellerde ve tüm harici çıkar arayan ellerden* “BAğIMSIZ”* olabilsin.

Bugün adına *“ERGENEKON”* denilen operasyon sırasında, az da olsa meslek ahlakı yüksek, namuslu, ilkeli, her şeyden önce insan olma erdemini her şeyin üstünde tutan bazı gazeteci, yazarların dışında maalesef büyük bir bölümünün ellerindeki kirli kalemler ile insanların onurlarını çalma gayretinde olduklarına şahit oluyoruz. İşte bunlar, bence hırsızların da en aşağılık olanlarıdırlar.

Küresel Eşkıyanın, küresel sermayenin emrindeki ajanlar ve yerli işbirlikçilerin Türkiye Cumhuriyeti rejimini yıkma operasyonları ile bugün karşı karşıyayız.

Ulusal Devlet’e sahip çıkan* ORDU, YARGI, üNİVERSİTELER ve YURTSEVERLER* hedef alınmıştır.

Her ulusun bünyesi en az sahiplenebilecek kahramanlar kadar, dışlanabilecek hainler ile doludur. Fakat kimin kahraman, kimin hain olduğunu kazananlar seçer.

Asrın davası olarak bugün halka enjekte edilmeye çalışılan olay, asrın kepazeliği, asrın rezaleti, asrın soytarılığıdır. *Asrın en büyük TERTİBİDİR.*

Cemaat ve tarikatlardan beslenen, emniyet, istihbarat birimleri ve yargıya sızmış, sayıları az da olsa bir takım unsurların *KATAKULLİ* ve *FETAKULLİ* operasyonu ile karşı karşıyayız.

Bugün bir takım güç odaklarından beslenenler, hukukçu kimliğini yürütmenin emrine vererek , dünya hukuk tarihine geçecek bir hukuk skandalı olan, nihai kararı baştan verilmiş olan bu davayı *“ERGENEKON”* sanal örgütüne yamayanlar, *HUKUK İLE ALDATANLAR*, mutlaka ve mutlaka gerçek adaletin pençesinden asla kurtulamayacakları gibi, tarihin gerçek yargısı da gerçek hainlerin kim olduğunu ergeç tescil edecektir.”

*NOT:* Saygıdeğer dostlar, bu yazıyı* YAş* kararlarından önce yazmak ve tamamlamak isterdim. Ancak araştırmam en son gelen bilgiler ile 03 Temmuz 2009 tarihinde bitebildi. Yazım uzun. Bu nedenle daha net anlaşılabilmesi için bu yazımı birkaç gün parçalar halinde sizlere sunmak istiyorum. Sizlerden istediğim, doğruluğuna inandığınız taktirde bu yazı dizisini bıkmadan usanmadan, bütün tanıdıklarınıza ve adres bankanızdaki e-mail adreslerine göndermenizdir. Neden mi? Doğrular, en güçlü silahtır da ondan. Bir de, doğruların ve doğrunun yanında yer almak en büyük erdemdir…

Hepinize şimdiden teşekkür ederim.


*Gönderen: Cem YAREN / 03 Ağustos 2009 / cemyaren.blogspot.com*

----------


## bozok

*MEDYA KORSANLARI VE E.YZB.MUZAFFER TEKİN OLAYI (2)*

*TOPLUMDAKİ BOZULMA HER YERDE KENDİNİ HİSSETTİRİR,* *Hİü BİR KURUM BUNDAN UZAK KALAMAZ*


Tarih 18 Mart 1985, Tuzla Piyade Okul Komutanlığı’nda görevli 1984 Kara Harp Okulu mezunu

P.Tğm. Adnan üLMEZ,
J.Tğm. Ahmet AKDOğANLAR,
J.Tğm.Ercan BAYDOğAN,

J.Tğm.Ercan DURGUN izin dönüşüne yakın uğradıkları bir gazinoda bir şeyler içerler ve hesabı isterler. Gelen hesap astronomik denecek derecede yüksektir. Hesaba itiraz ederler. Hesabın düzeltilmesini isterler. Ancak, hesabın düzeltilmesi bir yana etrafları gazinonun görevlileri, fedaileri, garsonları tarafından sarılır. 19 kişiye karşılık 4 teğmen, öldüresiye darp edilirler.

Onları bu darp olayına azmettiren, aslında paravan olan ve üzerinden uyuşturucu, kadın ticareti ve tefecilik yapılan, parayı bir gün geciktirenleri infaz ettiren bu tesisin sorumlu müdürü* E.Org.Necdet üRUğ*’un (O zamanın Genelkurmay Başkanı) *“mutemedi”* durumunda olan emekli bir astsubaydır.

Teğmenler, önce bir eczaneye uğrarlar ardından da Tuzla Piyade Okulu’na gitmek üzere yola çıkarlar. Yolda ve tugayda teğmenlerin durumunu gören arkadaşları kendi aralarında temasa geçerler ve ertesi günü yaklaşık 200'e yakın teğmen ile arkadaşlarını darp eden gazinoya giderler. Darp’ın intikamını, gazinoyu darmadağın ederek verirler. Ardından onlar da Tuzla Piyade Okul Komutanlığı’na dönerler. Olaylar tamamen Tuzla Piyade Okulu sınırları dışında olmuştur. Dört teğmeni öldüresiye darp eden gazino elemanlarının başında bulunan azmettirici emekli astsubay, konuyu direkt olarak sevgili komutanı Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Necdet üRUğ’a ihbar eder. Gazinonun ortaklarından biri 1984 yılında ANAP’ın Genel Başkan Yardımcıları’ndan biridir. Bu genel başkan yardımcısı aynı zamanda, güya Orgeneral Necdet üRüğ hakkında merhum Turgut üZAL nezdinde Cumhurbaşkanı Kenan EVREN sonrası Cumhurbaşkanlığı için lobi faaliyeti yürütmektedir. Orgeneral üRUğ’u* “mutemet”* astsubayından hemen sonra bir de bu genel başkan yardımcısı arar ve *“Konuyu Sayın Başbakanıma ilettim. üok kızdı. Sizi kendisi aramaktansa “şimdi gönlünü kırarım, sen ara” dedi.”* diyerek daha da tedirgin eder. Ve gereğinin şiddetle yapılmasını Başbakanım emretti diyerek telefonu kapatır.

Olayın olduğu gün, yani gazinonun darmadağın edildiği gün Tuzla Piyade Okul Komutanlığı’nda Alay Nöbetçi Amiri Yüzbaşı Muzaffer TEKİN, Alay Nöbetçi Subayı üsteğmen Talat KURDOğLU, Nizam Karakol Nöbetçi Subayı üsteğmen Nuri AVCI’dır.

Orgeneral Necdet üRUğ, olayı derhal Tuzla Piyade Okul Komutanı Tuğgeneral şamil üZDİLLİ’ye iletir. Verdiği talimat açıktır;

*“Olaya karışanların tamamının gerekli işlemlerini Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nden atılmak üzere tekemmül ettirin. Olaylarda en az 200 teğmen rol almış, ona göre araştırmanızı ve soruşturmanızı yapın.”*

Tuğgeneral şamil üZDİLLİ’nin o an yapması gereken Tugayın bütün nöbetçi ekibini huzuruna çağırıp bilgi almak ve gerçeklere ulaşmak olması gerekirken, bunu yapmamış ve hangi amaçla hareket ettiyse Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’na mesaj göndererek, olayı kursiyer teğmenlerin yaptığını peşinen üstlenmiştir. Ardından da, daha doğrusu gece yarısından sonra Alay Nöbetçi Amiri Yüzbaşı Muzaffer TEKİN’i odasına çağırmıştır. Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN’e;

*“….Gazinosunu basarak tahrip eden ve sayılarının 130-150 arasında olduğunu öğrendiğim kursiyer teğmenlerin isimlerini belirleyip hemen bana getirin!”* emrini vermiştir.

Yüzbaşı Muzaffer TEKİN Tuğgeneral üZDİLLİ’ye;

*“Nöbetimde benim bilgim ve duyumum dahilinde hiçbir teğmen olay yerine gitmemiştir”* deyince Tuğgeneral kızılca kıyameti koparır. Yzb.Muzaffer TEKİN’e;

*“O zaman sen ve ekibin yanarsınız”* der. Yzb Muzaffer TEKİN’in kendisine cevabı nettir;

*“Yapılıp yapılmayan her şeyden komutan sorumludur. Her hangi bir kusurum varsa cezama razıyım. Nöbetçi heyetinin başında ben varsam, bu sorumluluğu da tek başıma üstlenirim. Diğerlerinin bu olayda her hangi bir kusuru ve sorumluluğu olamaz.”*

Olaya askeri savcılık el koyar. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin geleceği 500 civarında teğmen tek sıra halinde dizilir ve gazinoculuktan başka her türlü pis işi yapan ancak yöneticisi Org. Necdet üRUğ’un *“mutemedi”* emekli astsubay olan yasadışı işler ekibi, güya olaya karışan teğmenleri tespit eder.

Sadece bir hafta süren soruşturma sonucunda nöbetçi heyeti 1nci Ordu Komutanlığı Askeri Mahkemesi’nde *“Toplu ızrar ve azmettirmek”* ile suçlanırlar. Halbuki nöbetçi heyeti, nöbet defterine* “vukuat vardır”* notu dahi düşmemişlerdir. Askeri mahkeme, nöbetçi heyetini göreve aide eder ve dosyayı *“Görevsizlik”* kararı ile Kartal 1nci Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi’ne gönderir.

*İşin en acı tarafı şudur.*

Olaylar karşısında Okul Komutanı Tuğgeneral üZDİLLİ ile Alay Komutanı Albay Ege HASDAL ilgisiz kalmışlar, yaklaşık dört gün süre ile teğmenler polisin elinde oradan oraya sürüklenmişlerdir. Asıl suçlu olan gazinocular *“müşteki”,* müşteki olan teğmenler ise *“sanık”* durumuna düşürülmüşlerdir. Nasıl mı? O zaman İstanbul Emniyet Müdürü olan şükrü BALCI sayesinde… (şükrü BALCI ismi ile adı sıkça birlikte geçen insanları, bürokratları, siyasileri sorgularsanız, bu operasyonun amacı da ortaya çıkmış olur.)

Aslında Okul Komutanı ile Alay Komutanı’nın yapması gereken herkesi bir araya toplamak, olayı astları ile paylaşmaktır. üünkü gazinoda dört teğmenin darp edilmesi konusu, olaydan hemen sonra biri tarafından Okul Komutanı’na duyurulmuştur. Okul Komutanı bu duyumu alır almaz yapacağı toplantıda *"Arkadaşlar, istenmeyen bir olay meydana geldi. Bizler konuya el attık. Müsebbipler hakkında gereken tarafımızdan yapılacaktır. Sizler sakın kendi başınıza işlere kalkışmayın. Yoksa sizin de defterinizi dürerim”* dese, olaylar muhtemelen asla bu seviyeye gelmezdi. Ama Okul Komutanı, gazinodakilere işlem yaptırmaya kalksa karşısında Org. Necdet üRUğ’u bulacağını biliyorsa, böyle bir işe kalkışır mı? Aslında bir Türk Generali’nin yapması gereken de budur ama o buna kalkışmamıştır da.

Tabansız yöneticilerin kendilerine hedef olarak seçtikleri ilk kişi, büyük övgülerle Yedek Subay Bölük Komutanlığı’ndan Subay Temel Bölük Komutanlığı’na atamasını çıkarttıkları Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN’den başkası değildir.

Aynı okul komutanı olaylar öncesi Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN’in sorumluluğundaki yedek subayların atış alanına gelmiş ve gördüğü manzara karşısında:

*“Ben bu rütbeye geldim, Bu kadar kısa sürede böyle birlik yetiştirildiğine şahit olmadın. Tebrik ederim seni yüzbaşım”* demiştir. 

Ardından da Yüzbaşı Muzaffer TEKİN’e bazı sorular sorup, cevabını almış ardından da Subay Temel Bölük komutanına da aynı soruları yöneltmiş, aldığı cevaplar karşısında *“şoke olmuş”*tur. Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN’in Subay Temel Bölük Komutanlığı’na atanmasının yolunu da bu olaylar zinciri açmıştır. Bu atama, piyade okulu tarihinde bir ilktir. Edindiğim bilgilere göre de bugüne kadar böyle bir atama daha yaşanmamıştır.

*NOT:* Saygıdeğer dostlar, bu yazıyı YAş kararlarından önce yazmak ve tamamlamak isterdim. Ancak araştırmam en son gelen bilgiler ile 03 Temmuz 2009 tarihinde bitebildi. Yazım uzun. Bu nedenle daha net anlaşılabilmesi için bu yazımı birkaç gün parçalar halinde sizlere sunmak istiyorum. Sizlerden istediğim, doğruluğuna inandığınız taktirde bu yazı dizisini bıkmadan uzanmadan, bütün tanıdıklarınıza ve adres bankanızdaki e-mail adreslerine göndermenizdir. Neden mi? Doğrular, en güçlü silahtır da ondan. Bir de, doğruların ve doğrunun yanında yer almak en büyük erdemdir…

Hepinize şimdiden teşekkür ederim.


*Gönderen: Cem YAREN / 03 Ağustos 2009 / cemyaren.blogspot.com*

----------


## bozok

*MEDYA KORSANLARI VE E.YZB.MUZAFFER TEKİN OLAYI (3)*

*HUKUK HERKES İüİN GEREKLİDİR…*



Okul Komutanı Tuğgeneral şamil üZDİLLİ, Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN’in o yıl mümtazen terfi (erken terfi) sırasında olmasına rağmen, makamını kötüye kullanarak Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN’e disiplin cezaları vermiştir. Ancak Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin tüm personelinin tabi olduğu İç Hizmet Kanunu ve İç Hizmet Yönetmeliği hükümleri ve içtihatları bu uygulamayı gayri hukuki olarak tanımlamaktadır. Ancak general için önemli olan *“amirlerinin”* kendisine verdikleri yasadışı da olsa emri yerine getirmek işgüzarlığıdır. üünkü bu işin ucunda Tümgeneralliği söz konusudur.

Doğal olarak okul komutanı Tuğgeneral şamil üZDİLLİ,* “sonradan görme”* amirlerin sıkça başvurdukları yöntemlerden biri olan ve bir personelin *“disiplinsizlik”* nedeniyle Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nden ihracı için gerekli olan sicil bozdurma ahlaksızlığına da başvurur. Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN’in sıralı sicil amirlerine yasadışı emir verir ve *“sicilini bozun”* der. Sicil bozulmalıdır ki, Yzb Muzaffer TEKİN en azından Yüksek Askeri şura önüne bir* “suçlu”* olarak çıkabilsin.

Tabiidir ki Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nde her kesimde olduğu oranda çürük insan, yine her kesimde olduğu oranda da yiğit insan barındırmaktadır. Bu yiğit insanlardan biri de Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN’in Birinci Sicil Amiri’dir; Piyade Yarbay Feridun ELVANOğLU. Okul komutanına, komutanın verdiği bu yasadışı emir karşısında şunları söyler;

*“Ne vicdanen, ne de hukuken hiçbir güç bana Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN’e “Silahlı Kuvvetlerde Kalamaz” sicili verdiremez.”* der ve asla *“yasadışı”* emri yerine getirmez.

Ancak bildiğiniz gibi kahpelik sınır tanımaz. Bu kez Okul Komutanı ve yardakçıları bir başka oyuna yönelirler. Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN’i Yd.Sb.Bl.K.lığı’ndan, Sb.Tml.Bl.K.lığına atamışlardır. üyleyse oradaki birinci sicil amiri devreye sokulmalıdır. 

Halbuki, Yzb.Muzaffer TEKİN’in Sb.Tml.Bl.K.lığında göreve başlaması bile mümkün olmamıştır. üünkü, Alay Komutanı Ege HASDAL’ın oğlu da kurstadır. Oğul HASDAL’da oldukça haşarıdır, disiplinsizdir. Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN’in oğul HASDAL’a göz yummayacağı düşünülerek bir türlü atandığı yere gönderilmemiştir.(Yzb.Muzaffer TEKİN Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nde hala* "kimseye ayrıcalık yapmayan, kimseyi kayırmayan bir subay olarak bilinmektedir.* Bu yönü ile de hala bir semboıl durumundadır. Bilgisine başvurulan 73 subayın 73'ünden de aynı cevabı aldığımı rahatça söyleyebilirim.)

Ancak, oyun içinde oyun devam etmektedir. Sb.Tml. Tabur Komutanı Bnb. Muzaffer üNAL o sırada kurstadır. Kursta olmasa o da aynı şekilde, bu yasadışı emri yerine getirmeyecek kadar delikanlı bir subaydır. Bunun üzerine Tabura vekalet eden ve asli görevi Destek Kıtlar Komutanı olan Piyade Yarbay Lütfi SEüKİN’e başvurulur.

Bir şekilde (!) bu yarbay, *“menfi sicil”* vermesi konusunda razı edilir. Fakat sorunun (!) çözümü o kadar da kolay değildir. üünkü Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN’e bu zat-ı muhteremin sicil verebilmesi için mahiyetinde en az, kesintisiz üç ay çalışması gerekmektedir. Ama, *“ilahların ilahı”* kurban istemiştir. Yasanın Genelkurmay Başkanı Org.Necdet üRUğ yanında lafı mı olur?

Hazırlıklar, seviyesiz, şahsiyetsiz ya da kumar borcu olanların katılımı ile tamamlanır.

Bütün işlemler adeta yıldırım sürati ile tamamlanır. 18 Mart 1985 günü meydana gelen olay, allem-kullem-paşakulli ile Nisan 1985 başındaki Yüksek Askeri şura toplantısına yetiştirilir. Halbuki konu Sivil Yargı’ya intikal etmiştir ve dava henüz sonuçlanmamıştır. Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN ile gazinoda darp edilen 4 teğmen Yüksek Askeri şura’ya sevk edilir.

Konu Yüksek Askeri şura gündemine alınır. Dosya açılır ve Genelkurmay Başkanı Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN ile 4 teğmenin ordudan atılması için tüm Yüksek Askeri şura üyelerine adeta talimat verir. Konu görüşülürken Yüksek Askeri şura’da Merhum Cumhurbaşkanı Turgut üZAL Başbakan olarak bulunmaktadır. Elinde kalemi ile konu ile ilgili açıklamaları can kulağı ile dinlemektedir. Tam o sırada Orgeneral Adnan DOğU söz alır ve;

*“Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN bu ordunun yetiştirdiği en seçkin subaylardandır. Onun yetiştirdiği birlikler de sıra dışıdır. Kıtalarda her komutan onun eğittiği personel ile çalışmak için adeta birbirleri ile yarışırlar. Dahası, Yzb.Muzaffer TEKİN, Teğmen rütbesinde Kıbrıs Harekatı’nın seyrini değiştiren bir subaydır. Kıbrıs’tan madalyalıdır…”* Orgeneral Adnan DOğU konuşmasını sürdürürken Merhum Turgut üZAL yaşamında ilk kez elindeki kalemi masanın üzerine fırlatır ve söze girer;

*“Muhterem Komutanlar, bu hayati önemi haiz bir konu. Böylesi bir teğmenin Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nden ilişiğinin kesilmesine benim bile gönlüm razı değil. Konuyu iyi tetkik edip karşımıza öyle getirin”* der.

Ancak Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Necdet üRUğ söze dalar;

*“Olayı bizzat ben tetkik ettim, Yüzbaşı suçludur”* deyince o yıl daha üst makamları bekleyen bazı orgeneraller akıllarındaki oyların rengini değiştirirler ve oylama 5 Orgeneral’in *“RED”* kararına rağmen, Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın manevi baskısı, ihsas-ı reyi ile sonuçlandırılır. Yzb.Muzaffer TEKİN ve dört teğmen Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nden YAş kararı ile emekli edilirler.

Yani, Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN ve dört teğmen, Allah’ı Fetullah, Peygamberi Tayyip, kitabı sahtekarlık, kıblesi deyyusluk olan satılık kalemler ile onların görev aldığı soysuz medya organlarının iddia ettiği gibi *“Disiplinsizlik ve serkeşlik”*ten değil; delikanlılığından Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nden YAş kararı ile uzaklaştırılmıştır.

Demiştik ya; *“Yalanların en kötü tarafı, bir gün ortaya çıkmalarıdır”* diye…

Dikkatinizi bir konuya çekmek isterim, o günden bu yana hiç bir Yüksek Askeri şura'da oylama böylesine çekişmeli geçmemiştir. Bu ilktir ve sondur.

*Devam Edecek…*

*NOT 1:* Saygıdeğer okurlarım, araştırmamın sonuçlarını sizlere iletirken dahi isyan ediyorum. Kahpeliğin ne renginin ne de şeklinin o kadar zamandır değişmemesine de hayret ediyorum. Bu nedenle, günlük olarak kaleme almaya çalıştığım bu olayın ayrıntılarına muttali oldukça, alt-üst oluyorum. Bu nedenle de devamı yazmakta bile zorlanıyorum. Bir tek husus değil, pek çok husus beni delirtiyor. *1. HUKUK’u kahpece ayaklar altına alanlar. 2. şahsiyetini, onurunu bir üst rütbe için peşkeş çekenler. 3. Bir kahramana ve bir gaziye karşı yapılan bu kahpelik. 4. Yaşamın ve geleceğin, birkaç dokunulmazın elinde olması…*

*NOT 2:* Saygıdeğer dostlar, bu yazıyı YAş kararlarından önce yazmak ve tamamlamak isterdim. Ancak araştırmam en son gelen bilgiler ile 03 Temmuz 2009 tarihinde bitebildi. Yazım uzun. Bu nedenle daha net anlaşılabilmesi için bu yazımı birkaç gün parçalar halinde sizlere sunmak istiyorum. Sizlerden istediğim, doğruluğuna inandığınız taktirde bu yazı dizisini bıkmadan uzanmadan, bütün tanıdıklarınıza ve adres bankanızdaki e-mail adreslerine göndermenizdir. Neden mi? Doğrular, en güçlü silahtır da ondan. Bir de, doğruların ve doğrunun yanında yer almak en büyük erdemdir…

Hepinize şimdiden teşekkür ederim.


*Gönderen: Cem YAREN / 05 Ağustos 2009 / cemyaren.blogspot.com*

----------


## bozok

*HSYK üyesine üstü kapalı tehdit*



*Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu (HSYK) üyesi Ali Suat Ertosun'a içinde toz ve tehdit unsuru içeren not bulunan bir zarf gönderildi.*

Emniyet yetkililerinden alınan bilgiye göre, dün öğle saatlerinde, Ertosun adına *"ABD'nin Santa Cruz eyaletinden postalandığı"* belirtilen bir mektup geldi. Ertosun, kendisine ulaşan zarfı, içinden toz dökülmesi nedeniyle koruma görevlilerine teslim etti. Zarfın içinden, tozun yanı sıra *"Teröristlerin avukatısın"* yazlı bir kağıt çıktığı belirtildi. Ali Suat Ertosun'un korumaları zarfı muhafaza altına alarak, durumu Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü ekiplerine bildirdiler. Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü ekipleri, zarfı incelenmek üzere Refik Saydam Hıfzıssıhha Enstitüsü'ne gönderdi. Son günlerde aldığı tehdit ve bazı istihbari bilgiler doğrultusunda Ertosun'un koruma sayısının artırıldığı belirtildi. 


*-"BAşKA ARKADAşLARIN BAşINA DA GELMİşTİ"-* 


Konuyla ilgili AA muhabirinin sorularını yanıtlayan Ali Suat Ertosun, ABD'den gönderilen bir zarfın dün HSYK'daki makamına ulaştığını, zarf üzerindeki ismi tanımadığını söyledi.* "Toz dökülmesi"* nedeniyle zarfı açmadan korumalarına verdiğini anlatan Ertosun, korumalarının emniyet ve sivil savunma ekiplerine haber verdiğini kaydetti. Ertosun, *"Zarfı açmadım, korumalarımın söylediğine göre içinde hakaret içeren tek cümlelik bir mektup varmış, mektubu görmedim"* dedi. Zarfın içinden çıkan tozla ilgili Refik Saydam Hıfzıssıhha Merkezi'nde yapılan ilk incelemede, *"insan sağlığına zararlı bir bulguya rastlanmadığı"* sonucuna varıldığını söyleyen Ertosun, ayrıntılı tahlillerin sürdüğünü bildirdi. Mektupla ilgili parmak izi kontrolünün de yapıldığını belirten Ertosun, dün HSYK binasının makam katının karantina altına alındığını, dezenfekte edildiğini ve personelin de her ihtimale karşı kimyasal kontrolden geçirildiğini anlattı. 


Ertosun,* "üekindiğim bir olay değil, gayet doğal, olabilir. Başka arkadaşların da başına gelmişti. Doğru bildiğimiz tasarruflarımızdan kimse bizi geri çeviremez. Anayasa ve yasalar çerçevesinde görevimin gereğini her zaman yapacağım. Kimse beni doğru bildiğim yoldan çeviremez"* diye konuştu. 



*Hürriyet* 



*05.08.2009*

----------


## bozok

*AB-D'ye kök söktüren Erol Manisalı'ya özel bölüm*


 

*üçüncü Ergenekon iddianamesinde Prof. Erol Manisalı özel bir bölümde anlatılıyor.*

üçüncü *''Ergenekon''* iddianamesinde, İstanbul üniversitesi emekli öğretim üyesi Prof. Dr. Erol Manisalı'nın *''örgütün üst düzey sorumlularıyla yasama ve yürütme organlarını ortadan kaldırma çalışmalarına iştirak ettiği, fikri ve ideolojik olarak bu faaliyet içinde fiilen yer aldığı, bazı siyasilere ait kişisel verileri hukuka aykırı olarak kaydettiği''* savunuldu. 

İddianamede, Manisalı'nın evindeki aramada, bulunan belgelerin birindeki *''Türkiye'yi yönetenlerin etnik kökenleri''* başlıklı yazının içeriğinde Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, Bülent Arınç, Abdullah Gül, Abdulkadir Aksu, Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat, Zeki Ergezen, Başbakan danışmanları ile ilgili dini, etnik ve sosyal kökenlere göre kişisel bilgilerin olduğu ifade edildi. 

Manisalı'nın evinde* ''AB'den para için Kanunları Delme Kumpası-DİSK, KESK, HAK-İş şeflerinin Karen Fogg'la gizli ilişkileri''* başlıklı yazının bulunduğu kaydedilen iddianamede, *''Dünyayı Sömüren Amerika''* isimli Mayıs 2007 tarihli kitabın arka kapağı içerisinde* ''Ergenekon, ABD ve AKP'nin belirlediği kırmızı çizgileridir. Bizim kırmızı çizgilerimizi aşan herkesi cezalandırırız kural budur''* ibaresinin yazılı başka bir belge olduğu vurgulandı. 

İddianamede, soruşturma kapsamında temin edilen HTS kayıtlarından, Manisalı'nın, Veli Küçük, Adnan Türkkan, Mustafa Ali Balbay, Doğu Perinçek, Sinan Aydın Aygün, Tunç Akkoç, Mehmet şener Eruygur, Habip ümit Sayın, İbrahim Benli, Sevgi Erenerol, Vedat Yenerer, Erol Mütercimler, Kemal Yalçın Alemdaroğlu, Serhan Bolluk, Ferit İlsever ve Emin Gürses ile irtibatlı olduğunun tespit edildiği kaydedildi. 

Telefon görüşmelerine de yer verilen iddianamede, 20 şubat 2008 tarihinde Emin Gürses ile Vedat Yenerer arasında geçen görüşmede özetle Gürses'in* ''Maalesef Genelkurmay'ın bu ara Amerika'dan çekindiği için operasyonlar engellenmesin diye ses çıkarmamasından ileri geliyor. Tayyip Erdoğan'ı da birileri pohpohluyor. Aman devam et Amerikan Büyükelçiliğinden talimatlar gelmiş. Tayyip Erdoğan da diyor operasyon devam edecek. şimdi akademisyenlere döneceklermiş''* dediği, Yenerer'in ise *''Tabii tabii''* dediği belirtiliyor. 

Bunun üzerine Gürses'in *''Dedim dönsünler akademisyenlere. Zaten üniversitede pek bir iş yaptığımız yok. Devletin cezaevinde dururuz. Yani şimdi Sevgi'yi almışlar''* yanıtı verdiğine dikkat çekilen iddianamede, Yenerer'in Erol Manisalı'yı da alsınlar hep birlikte'' dediği ifade ediliyor. 


*MANİSALI'YA GİZLİ KAYIT* 

*''Ahmet Hurşit Tolon ve Mehmet şener Eruygur'dan elde edilen ve Ergenekon Silahlı Terör ürgütü''nün amaçlarına ulaşması doğrultusunda hareket eden, illegal bir oluşum olan ve örgütün gerçekleştirdiği darbeye teşebbüs suçunda aktif bir rolü bulunan 'Cumhuriyetçi üalışma Grubu'nun eylem ve faaliyetlerinin anlatıldığı devre raporlarında''*, Manisalı ile yapılan görüşmelerin ayrıntılı olarak anlatıldığına değinilen iddianamede, 12 şubat 2004'te Harbiye Orduevi'nde yapılan görüşmenin örgüt tarafından Manisalı'dan habersiz olarak ses kaydının alındığı vurgulandı. 

İddianamede, 19 şubat 2004 tarihli* ''Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu Devre Raporu-12''*nin içinde, *''Prof. Dr. Erol Manisalı'ya 12 şubat 2004 günü İstanbul Harbiye Orduevi'nde, 6 üniversite rektörüne 18 şubat 2004 Bakanlıklar Komuta Katı Toplantı Salonunda Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu raporu arz edilmiştir''* şeklinde ibarelerin bulunduğu yer aldı. 


*LOBİ KODLU DüKüMAN* 

Manisalı'nın evinde bulunan* ''Lobi''* kodlu dokümanın *''Politika''* başlıklı bölümünde sivil toplum örgütlerinin ulusal çıkarlara uygun tepkisel eylemlerde bulunmasının sağlanması ve kitlesel tepkiler organize edilmesinin anlatıldığı, işlev ve misyonunu tamamlamış çeşitli işçi sendikalarının, sivil toplum örgütlerinden etkilenmeleri sağlanarak, mevcut sendikaların tepkisel ve kitlesel eylemlerinin, endirekt metotlarla yönlendirilmesinin sağlanması ifadelerine yer verildiği kaydedildi. 

Söz konusu belgede* ''Lobi, prensip olarak hiçbir zaman doğrudan doğruya toplumsal eylemler içinde yer almamalı, oluşturacağı sivil toplum kuruluşlarının etkinlik ve eylemler düzenlemesini organize ve kontrol eden güçlü bir mekanizma olarak kalmalıdır. Anı şekilde ticari ve kültürel faaliyetlerde de doğrudan doğruya girişim ve etkinlikler içinde yer almamalıdır.* 

*Tüm faaliyet alanlarında organizasyon çatısı altında oluşturduğu kuruluş ve örgütlerini amaçları doğrultusunda harekete geçiren bir mekanizma olarak kalmaya özen göstermelidir'*' denildiği vurgulanan iddianamede, şu hususlara yer verildi: 

*''şüpheli Erol Manisalı görüşleriyle oluşturulduğu anlaşılan Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu Devre raporlarından 11 nolu devre raporunda, 'Genel Konular Başlığı' altında Türkiye'de ulusal cephe hareketinin kopuk olduğunu, bütün çabanın bunların birbiri ile ilişkilendirilmesi üzerine yoğunlaşılması gerektiğini belirtmiş ve yine şüpheliden ele geçirilen dokümanda, 'Neden bu örgütlenmeler birlikte bu esas mesele niçin bir araya gelip bir platform oluşturmuyorlar. Birlik güçtür, bir araya gelmelerini engelleyen nedir?' ibarelerinin yer aldığı dokümandan da anlaşılacağı üzere Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu Devre Raporu'nda geçen hususlarda yer aldığı gibi şüphelinin Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü içerisinde ülkemiz üzerinde faaliyet yürüten tüm sivil toplum kuruluşlarını bir araya getirerek örgüt amaçları doğrultusunda hareket etmeleri ile bu sivil toplum kuruluşlarının etki altına aldıkları insanları da kendi amaçları etrafında yönlendirerek, yürütme organını devirmeye teşebbüs eylemleri için kışkırtmak suretiyle bu fiillere iştirak ettiği...''* 


*İKTİDAR ALTERNATİFİ FAALİYETLERİ* 

İddianamede, Manisalı'nın *''Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu Devre Raporları''nda belirtildiği gibi ''Ergenekon Silahlı Terör ürgütü''nün amaçları doğrultusunda sözde ulusalcı yapılanmaları bir araya getirerek tek seslilik sağlanması ve ortak hareket edilerek olası bir darbe sonrası yürütme organı yerine yerine yeni bir iktidarın meydana getirilebilmesi için şimdiden bir iktidar alternatifi ortaya çıkarma faaliyetleri içerisinde bulunduğu''* değerlendirmesi yer aldı. 

Manisalı'nın evinde ele geçirilen söz konusu dokümanın 95. sayfasında *''mevcut ulusalcı ve Kemalist partilerin içinde yeniden yapılanmanın sağlanması, sosyal sınıf örgütlerinin, bu partilerin çatısı altına sokulması girişimlerinin başlatılması, ulusal güçler arasında topyekün seferberliği başlatacak girişimler ve Cumhuriyetin kazanımlara sahip çıkan bütün kurumların bir çatı altında harekete geçirilmesi''* şeklindeki notların da yine *''Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu Devre Raporları''*nda uygulamaya konulan hususlar olduğuna dikkat çekilen iddianamede, şüphelinin siyasi partilerin tek merkezden yönetilmesi ve yönlendirilmesi faaliyetlerine de iştirak ettiği kaydedildi. 

Manisalı'nın *''Halkın eğitilmesi değil, örgütlenmesi önemli. Ben o konularda çok az kafa yorabiliyorum. Benim konum ulusal cephe. Ben onunla çok meşgulüm''* şeklinde beyanının olduğu vurgulanan iddianamede, şüphelinin, söz konusu beyanlarıyla Ahmet Hurşit Tolon ve Mehmet şener Eruygur tarafından gerçekleştirilmeye çalışılan *''Ulusal Birlik Platformu''* altında tüm sivil toplum kuruluşlarını örgütleyip eşgüdüm komitesi tarafından yönetilip yönlendirilmesi işinden görevli Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü üyesi olduğu'' iddia edildi. 


*MANİSALI HAKKINDAKİ SUüLAMALAR* 

İddianamede, Manisalı'nın örgütün üst düzey sorumlularıyla yasama ve yürütme organlarını ortadan kaldırma çalışmalarına iştirak ettiği, fikri ve ideolojik olarak bu faaliyet içinde fiilen 

yer aldığı, bazı siyasilere ait kişisel verileri hukuka aykırı olarak kaydettiği öne sürüldü. 

İddianamede, Manisalı'nın,* ''Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü''* yapılanması içinde yer alan, örgütün üst düzey yöneticilerinden İlhan Selçuk, Kemal Yalçın Alemdaroğlu, Doğu Perinçek, Bedrettin Dalan, Mehmet şener Eruygur, Ahmet Hurşit Tolon ile örgütsel faliyetleri birlikte yürüttüğü iddia edildi. 

Manisalı'nın Münür Kemal Yavuz, Namık Kemal Boya, Sevgi Erenerol, Sinan Aydın Aygün, Tuncay üzkan, Vedat Yenerer, Halil Kemal Gürüz, Mustafa Ali Balbay, Adnan Türkkan ve Tunç Akkoç ile örgütsel irtibatlarının bulunduğu ifade edilen iddianamede, şüphelinin, *''Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü üst düzey yapılanması içinde yer alan şüphelilerle doğrudan irtibatlarının bulunduğu gibi Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütünün üniversite ve medya yapılanması içinde yer aldığı, yöneticiler ve örgütte belirli konumdaki kişilere Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütünün örgütsel içerikli dokümanlardaki amaçlarının teoriden pratiğe dökülmesi için fikri ve ideoljik yönden eğitimlerine yönelik seminerler verdiği''* öne sürüldü. 

İddianamede, Manisalı'nın üniversite yapılanması içinde kadrolaşma ve kendi elemanlarının doktora ve benzeri imtihanlarda yardımcı olmak suretiyle yükselmelerine yardım ettiği, bazı üst rütbeli askeri şahısların da akademik kariyer işleri ve benzer işlerinin takibini yaptığı, *''Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu''* faaliyetlerinin uygulanabilir olup olmadığı hususları rapor haline getirip örgütün üst yönetimine sunduğu, denetimini yazdığı da savunuldu. 


*(A.A)* 


*06.08.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Gürbüz üapan:* *Bu nasıl iş?*

 

*"Beni öldürmeye teşebbüs edenlerle, başıma bin türlü bela getirenlerle aynı örgütteyim."*


İkinci *''Ergenekon''* davasının tutuklu sanığı Gürbüz üapan, *''Beni öldürmeye teşebbüs edenlerle, başıma bin türlü bela getirenlerle aynı örgütteyim. Bu nasıl iş?''* dedi. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada söz alan üapan, ne kadar zamandan beri tutuklu olduğunu hatırlamadığını belirterek, haksızlığa uğradığını savundu. 

üapan, bilgisayar kullanmayı bilmediğini ifade ederek, şu iddialarda bulundu: 

*''Evimde yapılan aramada komiser, bana bilgisayarı sordu. Ben de bilgisayar olmadığını söyledim. Herkese CD koydular, bana da silah yakışır diye, silah koydular. Daha önce tehdit edildiğim için silah almak istedim. ürgüt üyeliğinden yargılandığım için alamadım. Bir arkadaşım silah ve mermi getirmişti. Ruhsatı alamayınca silahı aldı, ancak mermileri unuttu. Daha sonra dilekçe yazarak mermilerin kendisine ait olduğunu söyledi. Ancak mermiler tutanağa girdi. Gürbüz üapan'a yakışır diye yanına bir de silah koydular. Dev-Yol davasında yargılandım. Beni öldürmeye teşebbüs edenlerle, başıma bin türlü bela getirenlerle aynı örgütteyim. Bu nasıl iş?''* 


*-ADİL SERDAR SAüAN* 

Tutuklu sanıklardan eski İstanbul Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürü Adil Serdar Saçan da,* ''Ergenekon''* davasının operasyonunu başlatan kişinin kendisi olduğunu belirterek,* ''Sihirbaz David Copperfield gelse beni buraya sokamazdı. Ama 11 aydır burada tutuyorsunuz tebrik ederim. Hiç ağlamadım, ağlamayacağım da... Tahliye istemiyorum''* diye konuştu. 

1985 yılında polis okulunu birincilikle bitirdiğini, aldığı notların, rekorunun hala kırılamadığını belirten Saçan, ancak Atatürk'ün kurduğu polis akademisinde *''Kürt çalıştayı''* düzenlendiğini, bu nedenle de polis akademisi rozetini söktüğünü söyledi. 

Bundan sonra sorduklarında hukuk fakültesi mezunu olduğunu söyleyeceğini ifade eden Saçan, hakkında sahte tutanaklar düzenlendiğini ve bunları ispatlayacağını kaydetti. 

Saçan, mahkemenin yeni açılan davaya da bir ay sonra gün verdiğini, ancak kendilerinin hala savunmalarının alınamadığını dile getirdi. 

Tutuklu sanık durmuş Ali üzoğlu da,* ''iddianamede sahtekarlıklar olduğunu''* savunarak, *''Bu savcılar yüzünden 7 ay boyunca tuvalet kapısında 3 öğün yemek yedim''* diye konuştu. 


*-üCALAN'I TüRKİYE'YE GETİREN ALBAY-* 

Tutuklu sanık emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur da, yıllarca terör örgütleriyle mücadele ettiğini, terör örgütü elebaşı Abdullah ücalan'ı Türkiye'ye getiren ekipte yer aldığını kaydederek, *''Benim gibi adamı PKK'lı olarak nitelendirmek, benden sonraki arkadaşlarımın azmini kıracaktır. Buna hiç kimsenin hakkı yok'*' dedi. 

Tutuksuz sanık Ankara Ticaret Odası Başkanı Sinan Aygün de, birinci oturumda Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel'in kendisi hakkında istediği tutuklama talebini eleştirdi. 

Hakkındaki yurt dışına çıkış yasağının kaldırıldığını ifade eden Aygün, *''10 yıllık Amerika, 4 yıllık İngiltere, 3 yıllık 24 AB ülkesine giriş vizem var. Tahliye edildiğimden bu yana pasaportum cebimde dolaşıyorum, ama hiçbir zaman kaçma düşüncesine sahip olmadım. Tahliyemden sonra tekrar oda başkanlığına seçilerek görevime devam ettim. Tutuklanmam halinde 3 toplantıya katılmazsam başkanlığım ve komisyon üyeliğimin düşme tehlikesi gündeme gelecektir''* diye konuştu. 

Sinan Aygün, tahliye olduktan sonra da soruşturma kapsamında telefonlarının dinlendiği öne sürdü. 


*-DİğER TANIKLAR VE SANIK AVUKATLARI* 

Tutuksuz sanık Yüksel Dilsiz de, iddianamede* ''gizli tanık''* olduğunu, yine ABD'nin İstanbul Başkonsolosluğu'na yönelik saldırı kapsamında ifadesinin alındığını basından öğrendiğini iddia etti. 

Dilsiz, savcıya ifade vermediğini, emniyette psikolojik baskı altına alındığını, hatta kendine gelmesi için ilaç bile verdiklerini ileri sürdü. 

Tutuklu sanık emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz'ün avukatı Ali Rıza Dizdar da müvekkiliyle ilgili dün aldığı sağlık raporuna göre akciğerinde nodül bulunduğunu, 4 ay sonra da MR istendiğini belirtti. Dizdar, Ersöz'ün sorgusunun bir an önce alınmasını talep etti. 

Tutuksuz sanık emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon'un avukatı Köksal Bayraktar da, müvekkilinin sadece sağlık sorunları nedeniyle değil, delilleri karartma ve suç işleme şüphesi bulunmadığı, suçun unsurları yeterli olmadığı gerekçeleriyle tahliye edildiğini söyledi. 

Bayraktar, mahkemenin, Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel'in Tolon ile ilgili sağlık raporu alınması talebine kabul etmeyerek tutuksuz yargılamasının devam etmesini istedi. 

Duruşmada taleplere ilişkin görüşünü açıklayan Savcı Pekgüzel ise, Sinan Aygün ve Levent Temiz'in tutuklanması ile emekli orgeneraller Hurşit Tolon ve şener Eruygur'un sağlık durumlarıyla ilgili Adli Tıp Kurumuna sevk edilmesi yönündeki talepleri doğrultusunda karar verilmesini talep etti. 

Bu arada, duruşmaya verilen öğle arası, mahkemenin talepleri değerlendirmesi sürdüğü için uzatıldı. 

*A.A.* 


*06.08.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Balbay: Adaleti mumla arıyoruz*

 

*Balbay, Silivri'de 28 Temmuzdan bu yana elektriklerin kesik olduğunu belirtti.*

İkinci* ''Ergenekon''* davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Cumhuriyet gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Mustafa Balbay, Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nde 28 Temmuzdan bu yana elektriklerin kesik olduğunu ve ara ara verildiğini belirterek, *''Tabiri caizse adaleti mumla arıyoruz''* dedi. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, tutuklu sanık Hasan Atilla Uğur ile tutuksuz sanıklar Muhammet Murat Avar, Siyami Yalçın ve Eren Mumcu'nun kimlik tespitleri yapıldı. 

Davanın Silivri'de ve medyada devam ettiğini, elektriklerin kesik olması nedeniyle medyada devam eden davayı izleyemediklerini ifade eden Balbay, *''şimdi elektriklerin yokluğu ile karşı karşıyayız. Haftada iki gün köşemde yazı yazmaya çalışıyorum. Mektupla gazeteye gönderebiliyorum. Biz adaletin hızlı işlemesini istiyoruz. Savunmamızı yapmak ve iddialara yanıt vermek istiyoruz''* dedi. 

Mahkemenin *''Ergenekon terör örgütü''* denilmemesi yönünde uyarıda bulunduğunu anımsatan Balbay,* ''Medyada terör örgütü olarak sunulması, gazeteci olarak beni yaralamakta. Bunlara yanıt vermek için en uygun zemin burası. Bunun gecikmesi bizi yaralıyor. Medyaya sansür konulmasını istemiyorum ama mahkemenin 'terör örgütü demeyin' dediği bir davada böyle yayın yapılmasını yadırgıyorum''* diye konuştu. 

Balbay, birbirinden farklı davaların bir araya getirilmesinin bilgi kirliliği yaratacağını savundu. 


*-''şİMDİ BüYüK MAğARA''-* 

Tutuklu sanık avukat Emcet Olcaytu da cezaevinde elektriklerin kesik olduğunu tekrarlayarak,* ''Burası yapılırken, 'Orta Doğu ve Balkanlar'ın en ileri teknoloji ile donatılmış cezaevi' denilmişti. şimdi ise Orta Doğu ve Balkanlar'ın en büyük mağarasıdır. Elektrikler yok, su yok, buzdolabında ilaçlarımızı bile saklayamıyoruz''* dedi. 

Olcaytu, görüntülü ve sesli olarak kaydı yapılan duruşmaların sonradan yazıya dökülen tutanaklarında, anlaşılmayan yerlerin* ''...''* şeklinde bırakıldığını belirterek,* ''Böyle bir uygulamayı hiç görmemiştim. Nokta nokta olarak yazılan ve yazılmayan nedir? Bunlar ne şekilde değerlendirilecek?''* diye sordu. 

Tutanaklarda söylenenlerin yanlış yazıldığını, söylediklerinin değiştirildiğini savunan Olcaytu, şöyle konuştu: 

*''Duruşmada 'İddianameyi bu kadar kısa sürede okumanız mümkün mü?' diye soruyorum. Tutanaklara 'Bu kadar sürede okumak mümkündü' şeklinde yazılıyor. Tam tersi... Tutanakları yazanların kültürel birikimleri yeterli değil. Altında imzanız var, doğrudan sorumlusunuz.''* 

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, bu sözler üzerine görüntülü ve sesli kayıtın da yanlışlıkları düzeltmek amacıyla yapıldığını söyledi. 


*-''SUüUMU üğRENMEK İSTİYORUM''-* 

Tutuklu sanık gazeteci Tuncay üzkan da duruşma tutanağında avukatı Celal ülgen'in, Tuncay Güney'in avukatı olarak yazılmasını eleştirerek, *''Benim adım Ahmet Tuncay üzkan. Tutanağa Tuncay Güney olarak geçirmişsiniz. Ben Tuncay Güney değilim, yakalar getirirseniz çok sevinirim''* dedi. 

üzkan, üniversite mezunu, 26 yıllık gazeteci olduğunu, yılda en az 10 iddianame okuduğunu, kitaplar yazdığını, 5 binini polislerin parçaladığı 28 bin kitaptan oluşan bir kütüphanesi bulunduğunu anlatarak, *''İddianamede göremedim, suçumu öğrenmek istiyorum. Akşam evde rahat uyumak istiyorsanız, suçumu söyleyin, öğrenmek istiyorum''* diye konuştu. 

İddianamede örgütün ne zaman kurulduğunu, kendisinin ne zaman katıldığını, kiminle, ne zaman, hangi eyleme katıldığını göremediğini belirten üzkan, suçlarının yüzüne okunmasını talep etti. 

Dinleme ve uzatma kararlarının, iletişim döküm bilgilerinin dosyada bulunmadığını ifade eden üzkan, *''Dinleme kararı ne zaman başlamış, uzatma kararlarını kim vermiş? Kuvvetli suç şüphesine nasıl kapıldınız? şüphe nasıl uyandı? Bir insan 9 ay boyunca niye dinlenildiğini neden bilmez? Dosyaya neden konulmamış. Bunları bilmeden neden tutukladınız. Neden tutukluyum''* dedi. 

Heyet Başkanı şengün'e bilirkişi atayıp atamadığını soran üzkan, şöyle devam etti: 

*''280. klasörde 'Ergenekon terör örgütü PKK ile bağlantılı' deniyor. 'Operasyon' adlı kitabımı yazarken ücalan'ın avukatı ile görüştüm ama ben PKK'lı değilim. Terör örgütünü insanlık suçu kabul ederim. Asla terör örgütü üyesi olmadım. Savcılar, Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğünden 5 polise 'yaz' diyecek. Ben de burada terör örgütü üyesi olarak bulunacağım. Değil savcı, kimse beni bununla ilişkilendiremez. Onları bundan men ederim, gerekirse canımı veririm. Atanmamış, bilirkişi niteliği bulunmayan bu kişiler hakkında, savcılar hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunuyorum.''* 

Tuncay üzkan, halen verilmeyen cep telefonu ve bilgisayar hard disklerinin iadesini talep ederek, iddianamede usul hataları bulunduğunu savundu. 

üzkan, 4 kamera ve 28 polisle evinin arandığını ifade ederek, görüntülerin getirilmesini ve imzası bulunmayan polisler hakkında işlem yapılmasını istedi. 

*-TELEFON GüRüşMESİ KAYITLARININ İNCELENMESİ TALEBİ-* 

*''Cehaletin bu kadar cüretkar olduğu bir dönem dünya üzerinde yaşanmamıştır. Türk adaleti zehirlenmiş, usul bozulmuştur''* iddiasında bulunan üzkan, şahsı ile ilgili telefon görüşmesi kayıtlarının Adli Tıp Kurumunda incelenmesini istedi. 

üzkan, *''İnceleme yaptırırsanız kayıtlar üzerinde yapılan montajları dehşetle göreceksiniz. Delil değeri kalmayacak. O konuşmadan 3, bu konuşmadan 5 satır... 'Efendim' diyerek, örgüt liderine efendiliğini göstermiş oluyormuşum''* dedi. 

Savcıların, yer almayacağını ifade etmesine rağmen annesi, kardeşleri ve eski eşi ile yaptığı özel konuşmaların iddianamede bulunduğunu anlatan üzkan,* ''Buna rağmen iddianamede savcının 'örgüt elemanı olmanın delaletidir' diye nitelendirdiği Atatürk'ün Bursa nutkuna yer verilmiyor. Bunlar Tanrı'yı ararken şeytanla yatağa giriyorlar, sonuçta çarpılarak çıkacaklar''* görüşünü savundu. 

üzel hayatına ilişkin sorular soran savcılar hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunulmasını isteyen üzkan, ticari sırlarına ilişkin bilgilerin iddianameden çıkarılmasını talep etti. 

üzkan, '*'Benim gizlim saklım yok. üırılçıplak durumdayım. Her kim benim hakkımda bildiklerini söylemiyorsa namerttir''* dedi. 

Tutuklu sanık Levent Ersöz'ün avukatı Ali Rıza Dizdar da gizli tanık *''Ahmet Faruk''*un sanık Yüksel Dilsiz olduğunu ve salonda bulunduğunu savunarak, bu kişinin dışarı çıkarılmasını talep etti. 

*A.A.* 


*06.08.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*'CIA SOSLU YALAN LOKMASI BüYüYOR'*
** 
Vatan yazarı Necati Doğru orduya çamur atan sahte belge olayının üstünden 55 gün geçtiği halde ne belgenin gerçeğinin bulunduğunu, ne de yazanın yakalandığını, Başbakan’ın ise* “davanın peşini bırakmayacağı”* yolundaki sözünü unuttuğunu yazdı. Bunun* “CIA soslu bir yalan lokması”* olduğunu belirten yazar, aynı lokmayı şimdi de* “Kürt açılımı”* diye yutturmaya çalıştıklarını söyledi. 

İşte Necati Doğru’nun* “Ağızlarında CIA soslu yalan lokması büyüyor!”* başlıklı yazısı: 

“Prof. Emre Kongar, Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’nde 4 Ağustos Salı günü yazdığı yazıyla bana destek verdi. Kendisine teşekkür ederim. Yüreklendirici bir yazı yazdı,* “unutmayalım”* çağrısı yaptı.

Bugün 55 gün oldu.
Belgenin gerçeği bulunamadı.
Sahteyi yazan da yakalanmadı.
Orduya çamur atılmış oldu.
*“Kim yazdı sahte belgeyi?”* 
55 gün önce sorulan bu sorunun cevabını; sivil savcılar arayacaklar, tarayacaklar; çabalayıp uğraşacaklar, her türlü engeli aşarak bulacaklardı.
Bulmak zorundaydılar.
Hepimiz bekliyorduk.
TC ordusunda darbeciler var mıydı? Varsa kimlerdi? Albay Dursun üiçek ve diğer albaylar, gerçekten Genelkurmay’ın görevli oldukları dairelerinde* “iktidar partisi AKP ile Gülen Cemaatini bitirme”* adı altında bir darbe planı hazırlamışlar mıydı? 
Askeri savcı, 12 gün araştırdı.
Bu belge sahte dedi.
Görev sivil savcılara geçti.
ülkenin Başbakanı Tayyip Erdoğan da olayı şimdi sivil savcıların araştıracağı, belgenin aslının bulunacağı, davanın peşini bırakmayacakları sözünü verdi.
Bugün 55 gün doldu.
Belgenin gerçeği bulunamadı.
Sahteyi yazan yakalanamadı.
Başbakan da sözünü unuttu.
Belgenin aslını ne arayan, ne soran, ne takip eden kaldı. 55 gün içinde Yüksek Askeri şÃ»ra’nın her yıl yapmakta olduğu *“terfi toplantı günü”* de çıkıp geldi. Bunun üzerine *“yalana dalkavukluk katmayı”* gazetecilik, aydın kişi olma, demokrat diye çağırılma sananlar hep bir ağızdan yine yazdılar: 

Terfi edemedi!

Albaydı, albay kaldı.

Dursun üiçek’in albaylıktan, deniz piyade amiralliğine terfi edememesinin nedenini *“belge dedikleri sahte kağıt parçasının altında imzası olmasına”* bağladılar.

Yine yalan yazdılar.

Halkı aldattılar.

Albay üiçek’in rütbe alamamasının nedenini Genelkurmay, internet sitesine bilgi notu olarak koymuş, şunu yazmıştı: Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nda* “sadece 1 adet deniz piyade amiral kadrosu”* vardır ve buraya da atama geçen yıl yapıldı. 

İktidar yandaşı gazete ve TV’lerde köşe, itibar, mevki, makam ve para bulanların ağızlarında büyüyen yalan lokmasının CIA sosu ile lezzetlendirildiğine, her geçen gün, biraz daha fazla inanıyorum.

üünkü bugün 55 gün doldu.
Belgenin gerçeği bulunamadı.
Sahteyi yazan yakalanamadı.
Başbakan verdiği sözü unuttu.

Belgenin aslını ne arayan, ne soran, ne takip eden kaldı. Ağızlarında CIA soslu yalan lokması büyüyor!

Unutmayın!
Hep sorun!
Kim yazdı sahte belgeyi?
Rejisör kim?

O rejisör mü şimdi* “Kürt ile Türk’ü barıştırma açılımları”* yaptırıyor? Bu demokrasi açılımlarını; CIA soslu yalan lokması hazırlayan o rejisör yaptırıyorsa; bu lokmayı ne Kürt yutar, ne Türk! Bu CIA soslu yalan lokmayı; ne Kürt yutmalı, ne Türk!”





*Odatv.com*
6 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*CAN DüNDAR KİMDEN KORKUYOR?*
**
Akşam yazarı Oray Eğin, Can Dündar'ın Ali Suat Ertosun ile yazdıklarını bambaşka bir açıdan ele alıp değerlendirdi.

*İşte gazeteci Eğin'in makalesi:*

”Geçen hafta Can Dündar'ın HSYK üyesi Ali Suat Ertosun'u bir terör örgütüyle bağlantılı gibi göstermeye çalışması bir gazetecinin yöntemleri ve dünyaya bakışını çözmek açısından ürperti vericiydi. Dündar, daha evvel de dillendirip tazminat ödemeye mahkum olduğu bir konuyla ilgili tekrar aynı şekilde yayın yaptı. Mahkumiyetini görmezden gelip, gerçekleri kendince eğip bükerek sundu kamuoyunun önüne.

Ertosun, basın toplantısında Can Dündar'ı yalanladı. üstelik belgeleriyle.

Sonunda elimize ne kaldı?

Böylesi bir dezenformasyon, böylesi bir çarpık gazetecilik...

Tek sebebi de Can Dündar'ın küçük bir gazetenin gazına gelmesi. Ama eğer onun gazetecilik serüvenini yakından izliyorsanız, bu duruma da şaşırmazsınız.

Can Dündar'ın medyadaki adımları biat kültürünün sadece İslam'la ilgili olmadığının kanıtı gibi. Uyduruk medya sitelerini önemseyen, kendileri hakkında haber yapsınlar diye onlarla iyi ilişki kurmaya çalışanlar gibi Can Dündar da bazı çevreleri, o çevrelerin onayını çok ciddiye alıyor. 
Hatta kendisini o onay üzerinden var etmeye çalışıyor.

Maksat birileri onu korusun, kollasın. İdeolojik yakınlık üzerinden ittifak kurmak, zor durumda kaldığında kollanmak ve bir yerlere ait olma arzusu.

Psikolojik çözümlemelerle korunma isteği, bir yerlere ait olma arzusunun temelinde yatan korkulara açıklama getirebiliriz elbette. üzgüven eksikliği mi? Belki de...

Ama bir gazeteci mesleğinin tamamını buna adıyorsa, yaptığı her iş kulüpçülükten izler taşıyorsa bunu nasıl açıklayacağız?

*Ortada çok açık bir etik ihlali yok mu:* Can Dündar sırf başkalarına yaranmak için eksik yazıyor, bilgi gizliyor; üstelik eksik yazmak yalan yazmaya eşit olduğunu bilecek kadar da deneyimli.

Ne yazık ki duruşu, kendine ait bir dünya görüşü yok. Habere bakışını dünya görüşü ya da gazetecilik duruşu değil, pozisyon alma arzusu belirlediği için de kolayca panikliyor.

Birileri *'Can Dündar açıkla!'* diye biraz üst perdeden konuşunca eli ayağı birbirine dolanıyor, sesi yüksek çıkanı mutlu etmek adına gerçeği göz ardı edebiliyor.

Derdinin gazetecilik yapmak olmadığı çok belli.

Zaten ne zamandır kendisini tanımladığı gibi bir* 'ada'* da değil. Birilerinin güdümüne, birilerine yaranma arzusunda...

Bu yüzden de her adımı strateji kokuyor. Hayatta yaptığı hiçbir iş de dünya görüşünün bir yansıması değil, bilakis esen rüzgara göre pozisyon alma çabasının sonucu: Hangi filmde, hangi dizide yer alırsa alsın, hangi tavrı takınırsa takınsın altında mutlaka sinsi bir hesapçılık yatıyor.
Ama gerçekten yazık... Bugüne kadar inandırıcılığı ve prestijiyle gelmişti; son yıllarda elindeki en iki değeri harcamakta çok cömert davrandı. Artık ne prestiji kaldı, ne inandırıcılığı...”




*Odatv.com*
6 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*LEYLA ERBİL: 'ERGENEKON KOLBASTISI TUTMADI'*
**
 

Aylık yayın yapan edebiyat ve kültür dergisi *Varlık*, ağustos sayısında edebiyatın ünlü isimlerine Ergenekon davasını sordu. 

Dergi edebiyatçılara Türkiye’deki darbelere nasıl baktıklarını, Ergenekon davasını nasıl değerlendirdiklerini, ordu ile aydınlar arasında tarihsel bir ittifak olup olmadığını sordu. 

Dergi bu soruları ünlü edebiyatçılar Tahsin Yücel, Leyla Erbil, üzdemir İnce, Ataol Behramoğlu, Sennur Sezer, Sabit Kemal Bayıldıran, Nihat Behram, Erendiz Atasü, Roni Margulies ve Ahmet ümit’e sordu. 

Derginin sorduğu sorulardan ortaya çıkan sonuç ise Markulyes ve Bayıldıran’ın dışında edebiyatçıların Ergenekon davasının bir darbecileri yargılama davası olduklarına inanmadıklarını gösterdi. Edebiyatçıların verdiği cevaplardan en dikkat çekeni kuşkusuz Leyla Erbil’in verdiği cevaptı. Leyla Erbil sorulara verdiği cevapta şunları söyledi:

“Ordu darbesi deyince Türk ordusunun darbelerini konuşmak gerekecek. Ben ordunun darbe yaparak hükümetlerin yıllardır oy kaygısıyla sürüncemede bıraktığı işleri yaptırmasını isterdim.

şöyle ki; Gökten Türkiye’ye bir darbeci ordu düşse, milletvekillerinin tümünü dokunulmazlığına falan bakmadan içeri tıksa, denizlerimize derelerimize kirli atıklarını arıtmadan salıveren görgüsüz yeni burjuvaziyi engellese, tecavüzcüleri tek celsede halletse, mafyayı def etse, ülke topraklarını kimseye sattırmasa, rant için binlerce yıllık uygarlığın beşiği olan kentimizi ve Anadolu’yu delik deşik eden kafaları tutuklasa, ekmeğimize yiyeceklerimize genetiği bozulmuş hormonlu etlerini zehirli sütlerini doldurup çocuklarımızın sağlığını bozarak hayatımızı karartan düzenbazları yakalasa, eğitimimizi temiz ellere getirse hangimiz istemeyiz öyle darbecileri; buyursun gelsinler derim. Tarihte böyle askeri darbeler olmuştur. ” 

Leyla Erbil yazısının devamında Ergenekon davası için şunları söyledi: 

“Doğrusu ben de bu olayı birçokları gibi başbakanın sevmediği kesimi temizleme olarak algılıyorum. Biliyorsunuz Türkan Saylan’ı bile Ergenekoncu yapmaya yeltendiler! Okuttuğu çocukları alıp Fethullah’ın okullarına koyacaklardı besbelli; sanırım vefatında bir başsağlığı dileyememelerinin nedeni böyle bir hınç olmalı. Anlaşılan bu* ‘Ergenekon’* kolbastısı tutmadı bence; tıpkı 6–7 Eylül’de kurulan Yunanlılar Atatürk’ün evini bombaladı tezgahı gibi bir orta oyunu bu. 

*Amaç hep aynı:* başbakanın vaktiyle söyledikleri aklımızda. *‘Bu millet isterse elbet laiklik kalkar’* diyen adamın yıllardır milleti laikliğin dinsizlik olduğuna ikna etmesi *‘Demokrasi Tramvayı’*nı Ergenekonla devam ettirmesi bu bir sivil darbe, şiddetlene şiddetlene gelen bir yöntem. Tersi kanıtlanana kadar böyle düşüneceğiz.”

üzdemir İnce ise yazısında özellikle Ergenekon davasına destek veren aydınları ve solcuları eleştirdi. üzdemir İnce bu aydınları* ‘travesti aydınlar’* olarak itham etti. üzdemir İnce de Ergenekon davasının AKP ve cemaat ittifakının orduya ve cumhuriyetçiler bir komplosu olduğunu söyledi.

Ataol Behramoğlu ise Ergenekon davasıyla ordunun kapıkululaştırılmaya çalışıldığını, polisin bile gerisine düşürüldüğünü, cemaat AKP işbirliği ile ordunun terbiye edilmeye çalışıldığını söyledi. 

Behramoğlu konuşmasının devamında şunları söyledi: “AKP sadece günümüzdeki orduyla değil, İttihat ve Terakki’den günümüze ne kadar devrimci, ilerici nitelik taşıyan ne kadar toplumsal hareketlilik varsa hepsiyle hesaplaşıyor. Hedefin tam odağındaki asıl kişi, Ergenekon dedikleri şeyin onların kafasındaki asıl odağıysa Mustafa Kemal Atatürk’ten başkası değildir. Bazı üst rütbeli subaylar daha alt rütbelerde bazı subaylarla AKP iktidarına son vermek için bir şeyler düşünmüş, bu amaçla belki toplantılar yapmış olabilirler. Bunu bilemem. Ne kadar suçtur değildir, bu konuda da bir şey söyleyemem. Fakat işi Sivas Katliamı’na kadar uzatmaları, arada bir yeraltından silah çıkarmalar, ne idüğü belirsiz birtakım kağıt parçaları çevresinde kopartılmak istenen fırtınalar, Türkan Saylan gibi bir kişiliğe yöneltilen alçakça hareketler ve benzerleri, Türkiye tarihinin hiçbir döneminde bu ölçüde benzerleri görülmemiş provokasyon tertipleridir.”

Konuşmasının devamında: *“Kaldı ki günümüz Türkiye’sinde askeri darbe tehlikesi çığırtkanlığıyla perdelenmek istenen bir ‘sivil’ darbenin gerçekleşmekte olduğunu görmemek için her türlü sağduyudan yoksun olmak gerekir. Buradaki sivil sözcüğü askeri olmayan anlamında kullanılmaktadır. Nitekim Hitler’inki de bir sivil darbeydi.”* Diyen Behramoğlu asıl tehlikenin askeri darbe değil, AKP ve cemaatin yürütmüş olduğu sivil darbe tehlikesi olduğunu söyledi. 

Varlık Dergisi’nin başlattığı tartışma gösterdi ki Roni Margulies ve Sabit Kemal Bayıldıran dışında edebiyat dünyasının önemli isimleri Ergenekon davasının darbeci askerleri yargılama davası olduğuna inanmıyor. Edebiyatçılar bu davanın muhalefeti bastırma hareketi olduğunu düşünüyorlar. 

Dergideki en edebi benzetme ise Leyla Erbil’in* “Ergenekon kolbastısı”* ifadesi oldu. Bu ifade, Türkiye’nin bundan sonraki siyasi gündeminde çok sık kullanılacağa benziyor. 

*Odatv.com*
5 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*Mahkemeden Tolon ve Eruygur kararı* 

*İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, ikinci ve üçüncü "Ergenekon" davalarının birleştirilmesine karar verdi.*

*06.08.2009 / AA / VATAN GZT.* 

İkinci* 'Ergenekon'* davasında mahkeme heyeti Emekli generaller Hurşit Tolon ve şener Eruygur'un tekrar Adli Tıp Kurumu'na sevkine gerek görmedi. Heyet ayrıca Sinan Aygün ve Levent Temiz'in tutuklanma talebini de reddetti. 


İkinci *"Ergenekon"* davasının bugünkü duruşmasında İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, ikinci ve üçüncü *"Ergenekon"* davalarını birleştirdi.

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, verdikleri 5 saatlik aranın ardından ara kararlarını açıkladı.

Buna göre, mahkeme emekli orgeneraller şener Eruygur ve Hurşit Tolon'un da aralarında bulunduğu 56 sanıklı ikinci *"Ergenekon"* davası ile iddianamesi dün kabul edilen üçüncü *"Ergenekon"* davalarının birleştirilmesini kararlaştırdı.

Mahkeme, birleştirme kararını *"İddianamedeki anlatımlar, birleştirme yönündeki savcılık talebi, davaların birlikte yürütülmesinde hukuki menfaat bulunması ve usul ekonomisine"* dayandırdı.

Duruşma, 7 Eylül pazartesi günü saat 09.30'da yapılacak.

...

----------


## bozok

*İfadesi 3'üncü iddianamesi* 



*‘Ayışığı ve Yakamoz’u 2004’ün baharında öğrendim’*

Genelkurmay eski Başkanı Org. Hilmi üzkök'ün Ergenekon davasını yürüten savcılara verdiği ifade de iddianamede yer aldı


Savcılar, Cumhuriyet tarihinde ilk kez bir Genelkurmay Başkanı’na “Size muhtıra verilmesi yönüde telkin ya da teklifte bulunan oldu mu? Oldu ise kimler tarafından, ne amaçla ve nasıl oldu?” sorusu yöneltti... 


İşTE İDDİANAMENİN TAM METNİ


Dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök’ün yanıtı şöyle: ”Kimse benim yanımda muhtıra verme şeklinde bir teklifte bulunamaz, ben de böyle bir şeye fırsat vermem. Görevde bulunduğum dönemde de bu şekilde bir teklif gelmedi...


Ayışığı ve Yakamoz kod adlı darbe planlarından 2004 bahar aylarında haberim oldu. Bilgiler slayt sunumuyla geldi. Eldiven ve Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu’nu duymadım. Resmi delil mahiyetinde olmadığı için yasal bir işlem başlatmadım


Duyumlar üzerine Jandarma Genel Komutanı şener Eruygur’u, Jandarma Teşkilatı’nın elinde dinlemeler konusunda ciddi imkanlar olduklarını, bunun yasal çerçevede yapılması gerektiğini söyleyerek kendilerini uyarmıştım 

Hükümetin şeriatı getireceğine inanmadığımı her zaman söyledim. TSK’nın hassasiyeti olan konular iletildiğinde bizzat Başbakan’a gidip ’böyle böyle endişeler var, kaygılar var’ diye ilettim. Kimse bana ’Ya sen çekil ya da biz çekiliriz’ demedi




ESKİ Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök, 27 Nisan 2009’da yaklaşık 8 saat boyunca Ergenekon savcıları Zekeriya üz ve Fikret Seçen’e verdiği ifade, 3. Ergenekon İddianamesi’nde yer aldı. Emekli Org. üzkök’ün ifadeleri iddianameye 10 sayfa olarak girdi. üzkök’e yönetilen ilk soru: “Sarıkız, Ayışığı, Yakamoz ve Eldiven isimli darbe planlarından bilginiz oldu mu?” 


üzkök soruyu, “Ayışığı ve Yakamoz kod isimli darbe planlarından haberadardım, bu bilgiler 2004 baharında bana bir slayt şeklinde geldi. Eldiven ve Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu’nu duymadım. Bana ’Genç subaylar rahatsız’ diye bir mektup gelmedi. Demokrat generaller imzalı bir mektup da almadım” şeklinde yanıtlıyor. üzkök’e ardından “Darbeciler ve faaliyetleriyle ilgili herhangi bir bilgi geldi mi?” diye soruluyor. üzkök şu yanıtı veriyor: “Görevli olduğum dönemde çok çeşitli bilgi ve duyumlar geldi, fakat bunlar resmi delil mahiyetinde değildi. Sadece bilgi mahiyetinde okudum, değerlendirdim ancak resmi işleme koymadım, bir süre sonra da imha ettirdim.” 


Emekli Org. üzkök’ün Ergenekon savcılarına verdiği ve 3. Ergenekon İddianamesi’ne giren ifadesinden satırbaşları:



*Eruyur’u uyardım*

üzkök’ün Jandarma İstihbaratı yasal olmayan dinlemelerle ilgili olarak uyarması ifadesinde şu şekilde geçiyor:


“O günlerde, özellikle kamuoyunda Jandarma İstihbarat’ın yasal olmayan dinlemeler yaptığına ilişkin değerlendirmenin olması ve bu yönde gelen duyumlar üzerine Jandarma Genel Komutanı şener Eruygur’a, İstihbarat Daire Başkanı ve Teknik Daire Başkanı’nı yanıma göndermesini söyledim. İstihbarat Daire Başkanı Levent Ersöz ve Teknik Daire Başkanı Hasan Atilla Uğur’a makamım, Jandarma Teşkilatı’nın elinde teknik takip ve dinlemeler konusunda ciddi imkan ve kabiliyetlere sahip olduklarını, bu işlemlerin yasal çerçevede yapılması gerektiğini söyleyerek kendilerini bu konuda uyardım. Ayrıca bu işlemlerin nasıl yapıldığı ile ilgili kendilerinden bilgi aldım. Buradaki amacım şayet yasal olmayan dinlemeler yapılmakta ise kendilerini bu konuda uyarmaktı.”


*Böyle bir teklif gelmedi*

üzkök, savcıların kendisine sorduğu “Genelkurmay Başkanlığı yaptığınız dönem içerisinde görev yapan kuvvet komutanlarından dönemin yürütme organına yönelik muhtıra verilmesi yönüde telkin ya da teklifte bulunan oldu mu? Oldu ise kimler tarafından, ne amaçla ve nasıl oldu?” şeklindeki sorusuna, şöyle yanıt veriyor: “Herkesin şahsi görüşünün yanında, kimse muhtıra verme şeklinde bir teklifte bulunamaz, ben de böyle bir şeye fırsat vermem. Görevde bulunduğum dönem ve daha sonraki dönemlerde de bu şekilde bir teklif gelmedi.”


*Brifinglerden haberim yoktu*

“Ayışığı ve Yakamoz kod isimli darbe planlarından 2004 yılı bahar aylarında haberinin olduğunu, bu bilgilerin kendisine bir slayt sunumu şeklinde geldiğini” ifade eden üzkök, “Eldiven kod isimli darbe planını ve Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu’nu duymadığını, bu bilgiler kendisine geldiğinde karargahtaki arkadaşlarıyla dahi paylaşmadığını, çünkü bazı şeylerin şuyu vukuundan beter olduğunu” anlatıyor. üzkök ayrıca “19 Ekim 2003 tarihinde Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’nda rektörlere bir brifing verildiğinden haberdar olmadığını” ifade ediyor. Hilmi üzkök ifadesinde kendisine gelen duyumlar üzerine şener Eruygur’a Ayışığı ve Yakamoz kod adlı planlarla ilgili çalışma olup olmadığını soruyor ve Eruygur’dan böyle bir çalışma olmadığı cevabını alıyor. Ancak üzkök, Eruygur’u sık sık gazeteci ve rektörlerin Jandarma Genel Komutanlığına çağırılarak görüşülmesinin yanlış anlamalara neden olacağını söylediğini ifade ediyor. 



*Kaygılarımı Başbakan’a ilettim*


*MİT’ten evrak gelmedi*

üzkök ifade, “MİT Müsteşarı zaman zaman bana bazı bilgiler ve kayıtsız belgeler verdi. Ancak hatırladığım kadarıyla Ergenekon olarak sözü edilen örgütle ilgili arşivlere geçecek mahiyette kayıtlı bir evrak verilmedi.” 


*şeriata inanmadım*

üzkök ifadesinde üzden ürnek’e ait olduğu değerlendirilen günlüklerde geçen AKP hükümeti vazgeçirmek için neler yapılması konusunda ve bu konuda kuvvet komutanlarıyla aynı fikirde olmaması durumunda çekilmesinin isteneceği ya da komutanların çekileceğiyle ilgili soruya şöyle cevap veriyor: “Ben hükümetin şeiratı getireceğine inanmadığımı birkaç kez söyledim. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin temsilcisi olduğundan zaman zaman bir çok konuda kendisine teklifler, endişeler, arzların geldiğini, bunları zaman zamanda müzakere ettiklerini, TSK’nın hassasiyeti olan konuların kendisine iletildiği zaman kendisinin de doğrudan kamuoyu ile paylaşmak yerine bizzat Başbakan’a gidip, ’Böyle endişeler var, kaygılar var’şeklinde ilettim. Her zaman kurumlar arasında düşmanlığı değil birlik ve beraberliğin ön plana çıkması için çalıştım. Bu manada kimse ’Ya sen çekil ya da biz çekiliriz’ demedi.” 


*Büyükanıt’ın zehirlenmesi* 

üzkök ifadesinde, şener Eruygur ve Hurşit Tolon’da ele geçen belgelerde ve üzden ürnek ait olduğu değerlendirilen günlüklerde geçen kişisel bilgileri geçen ve zehirlenebileceği ifade edilen Yaşar Büyükanıt’la ilgili değerlendirmeleri 2004 yılı bahar aylarında Ayışığı ve Yakamoz isimli planlarda gördüğünü ancak günlüklerde geçen zehirlenme olayı ile bilgisinin olmadığını ve herhangi bir değerlendirme yapamayacağını söylüyor. 


*‘4 imzalı alışılmış usullerin dışında yazılı belgeden rahatsız oldum’* 

İddianamede üzkök’ün “Kıbrıs konusunda çalışma yapmaları hususunda tüm kuvvet komutanları ve Jandarma Genel Komutanı’yla birlikte bir çalışama yapmaları talimatı verdiğini, bu tür çalışmalarda herkesin görüşünü beyan ettiğini ve bu görevi kıdemli olana verdiğini, kıdemli olanın da bu tür çalışmaları elden arz ettiğini ve bir kapak yazısıyla gönderdiğini ve sonra da Genelkurmay Karargahı’nda değerlendirildiğini ve Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın görüşünü alarak ilgili makama verildiğini kendisinin de böyle bir çalışma beklerken, birden 4 imzalı alışılmış usullerin dışında yazılı bir belge önüne gelince rahatsız olduğunu” söylediği belirtiliyor. 


Ayrıca Kıbrıs Büyükelçisi’nin kendisinden habersiz bazı bilgileri Jandarma Genel Komutanı’na ilettiğini duyması üzerine konuyu ilgisine, uygun şekilde söyleyerek, yapılanın uygun bir davranış olmadığını, bundan sonra bilgileri kendisine getirmesini ilettiğini belirttiği ifade ediliyor bu iddianamede üzkök. 


*TANIK OLARAK İFADE VERMİşTİ* 

Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök, 27 Nisan’da, Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında Cumhuriyet savcıları Zekeriya üz ve Fikret Seçen’e tanık olarak ifade vermiş ve “Adalet mülkün temelidir. Tanık olarak görevimi yerine getirdim. Objektif olarak bildiklerimi anlattım” demişti.

...

----------


## bozok

*3'üncü iddianame kabul edildi*


*05.08.2009 / MİLLİYET*

Mahkeme 3. Ergenekon iddianamesini kabul etti. 3. Ergenekon davası 7.9.2009 tarihinde başlayacak

*3. İddianamede adı geçen taraflar:*

MEHMET HABERAL Sanık ...YALüIN KüüüK Sanık ...HALİL KEMAL GüRüZ Sanık ...MUSTAFA KOü Sanık ...ERSİN GüNENCİ Sanık ...OğUZ BULUT Sanık ...İBRAHİM şAHİN Sanık ...MUSTAFA üZBEK Sanık ...MUSTAFA LEVENT GüKTAş Sanık ...RIZA FERİT BERNAY Sanık ...TAYLAN üZGüR KIRMIZI Sanık ...MUSTAFA ABBAS YURTKURAN Sanık ...üNAL İNANü Sanık ...MUHTEREM BAğCI Sanık ...HüDAYİ üNLüER Sanık ...FATİH HİLMİOğLU Sanık ...İLHAN BULAYIR Sanık ...ZERRAR ATİK Sanık ...FAHRİ KEPEK Sanık ...İLYAS üINAR Sanık ...OğUZHAN SAğIROğLU Sanık ...ERDAL şAHİN Sanık ...ENGİN AYDIN Sanık ...ERBAY üOLAKOğLU Sanık ...CENGİZ KüYLü Sanık ...CİHANDAR HASANHANOğLU Sanık ...MUHAMMED SARIKAYA Sanık ...FATMA CENGİZ Sanık ...YAşAR OğUZ şAHİN Sanık ...MUHİTTİN ERDAL şENEL Sanık ...MEHMET KORAL Sanık ...TUNüER KILINü Sanık ...MüNüR KEMAL YAVUZ Sanık ...HASAN ATAMAN YILDIRIM Sanık ...HüSEYİN VURAL VURAL Sanık ...MUSTAFA DüNMEZ Sanık ...MURAT EKE Sanık ...CİHAN ARIK Sanık ...ALİ OKTAY şAHBAZ Sanık ...ONUR üZDEMİR Sanık ...EMRE BALTACI Sanık ...MELİH YüKSEL Sanık ...SERVET KAYNAK Sanık ...FAHRİ SüSLü Sanık ...KEMALETTİN BALCI Sanık ...BüLENT GüNGüRDü Sanık ...MURAT üAVDAR Sanık ...MEHMET DALAGAN Sanık ...AYHAN ATABEK Sanık ...KENAN TEMUR Sanık ...EROL MANİSALI Sanık ...MUSTAFA HüSEYİN BUZOğLU Sanık ...

ALİ BALKIZ Müşteki ...KAZIM GENü Müşteki ...MİNAS DURMAZGüLER Mağdur ...MESROB MUTAFYAN Mağdur ...



123456Sonraki Â» ..

----------


## bozok

Rıza Zelyut
*Ergenekon Osman'ım* 

__________________________________________________ _______________

***En başından beri yazdım:* Savcılar tarafından, *Ergenekon Terör ürgütü* adı verilen ve ne olduğu hala anlaşılamayan hayali yapılanma ile ilgili dava siyasidir, diye... Dünkü gelişme, bu iddiamı biraz daha kuvvetlendirdi. üünkü; Danıştay saldırısı ile Ergenekon davası birleştirildi. Bu birleştirmede temel dayanak ise *Osman Yıldırım* isimli bir suçlunun verdiği ifadeler... Savcıların, *Osman Yıldırım'*ı tanık yapabilmek için ona yüksek vaatlerde bulundukları, hatta kendisine, görüşmelerde *'Osmanım!'* diye hitap ettikleri de iddia edildi.

Peki kimdir bu Osman Yıldırım?

Mahkeme, *Osman Yıldırım'*ın tutarsız davranışları yüzünden onu *Ankara Nümune Hastanesi Psikiyatri Servisi'*ne yollamış. Burada kontrol edilen *Osman* için *'Psikolojik sorunları nedeniyle gözetim altında tutulmalı!'* denilmiş.

Bunun halk dilindeki anlatımı şudur: *'Osman Yıldırım delidir; her an suç işleyebilir, o yüzden de gözetim altında tutulmalı!'*

*ADLİ TIP AKILLI YAPABİLİR*
İşte Danıştay 5. Daire yargıçlarını kurşunlayan *Alparslan Arslan'*ın bu işi türban davası için değil Ergenekon istediği için yaptığını iddia eden *Osman Yıldırım* böyle bir tip. Bu *Osman Yıldırım'*dan tanık üreten Ergenekon savcıları, elbette ki onun *Adli Tıb'*a gönderilmesini ve oradan rapor verilmesini isteyebilirler. Bu Adli Tıb Kurumu da Osman'a, *'üok akıllıdır!'* raporu verebilir. üünkü; bugünkü Adli Tıb Kurumu; başta *Hüseyin üzmez* olayı olmak üzere; iktidarın işine gelebilecek tarzda rapor düzenlemekle şöhret kazandı. 

Bu Ergenekon tanığının geçmişi de onun ruh hastası olduğunu isbata yetiyor. *Osman Yıldırım, 'Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'ni tanımadığım için savunma yapmayacağım. Ben Anadolu İslam Devleti'nin bir vatandaşıyım!'* diyen, *Atatürk'*e de *'İngiliz p.çi!'* diye küfreden bir sapkın...

İş bununla kalsa iyi... Ablasını öldürmekten 20 yıl hapis cezası, yine kasten adam öldürmeye teşebbüsten 9 yıl hapis cezası, öz yeğenine fuhuş yaptırmaktan 1998'de 2 buçuk yıl hapis cezası almış, sahteciliği de bulunan bir tip...

İşte Ergenekon davasını açan savcılar böyle bir hasta adamdan hem de gizli tanık yaratarak davaya yön vermeye çalışıyorlar...

Türkiye'de meşru yönetimi darbe yaparak devirmeye çalışan bir örgüt var ise; bu gerçek belgelerle ve güvenilir tanıklarla ispatlanır; biz de öyle bir örgütün mahkum edilmesini alkışlarız.

Lakin; Türkiye'nin laik sistemini çökertmeye kalkışan çeteyi; Ergenekon örgütünün bir parçası gibi göstermeye kalkışarak gelişmeleri tam tersi bir noktaya çekmeye çalışan Ergenekon iddianamesine de mahkemede oluşturulan karara da inanamıyoruz. 

İşte Hakimler ve Savcılar yüksek Kurulu; meydana gelen bu çarpıklığı görmüş ve davanın hukuk kurallarına uygun yürütülmesi için Adalet Bakanlığı'nın görevini yapmasını istemişti. Hakim ve savcı atamalarıyla ilgili kararnamenin uzun süre tartışılmasının gerçek sebebini Osman'ım olayı gibi çarpık olaylarda aramakta yarar vardır.

*PKK İLE MüCADELE EDENLER HEDEFTE*
Osmanım'dan olduğu gibi katilden tanık olmaz. Kendi aralarındaki kan davasını, aşağılık çıkar ilişkilerini lehte çözmek için pusu kuran, can alan bu tiplerin tanıklıklardı da zamanla çöküyor.

Son örnek, Güneydoğu'da görev yaparken PKK'lıları öldürttüğü iddiasıyla tutuklanan *Albay Cemal Temizöz* olayıdır. *Kayseri'deki Fethullahçı örgütlenmeye karşı mücadele veren Albay Temizöz* hakkında, dönek PKK'lıların verdiği ifadelere dayanılarak 9 kez müebbet istemli dava açılmıştı. Para, yeni kimlik, Avrupa ülkelerine gitmek gibi vaatlerle gizli tanık yapılan 2 PKK'lı ifadelerinden vazgeçtiler. üçüncü tanık da aynı yolu izledi.

Adalet Bakanına soruyorum: O ifadeleri almak için polisin baskı yaptığı, savcıların vatte bulunduğu iddialarını niye soruşturmuyorsunuz?

İşin acı yanı şu: Ergenekon Terör ürgütü davası da faili meçhul olaylarla mücadele davaları da *'PKK ile mücadele eden askeri cezalandırma davası'*na dönüştü. 

Hükümet Kürt açılımı adı altında PKK'yı özgürleştirecek, DTP'yi de Güneydoğu Anadolu'nun resmi muhatabı yapacak bir planı devreye soktu. Bu planı işletmek için PKK'lıları ve onların siyasal uzantıları DTP'lileri memnun edecek operasyonlar yapıldı, yapılıyor. Güneydoğu'da PKK eşkıyası ile savaşan subaylar şu veya bu biçimde cezalandırılarak, ayrılıkçı/bölücü Kürtçülere şirinlik muskası veriliyor.



*04.08.2009 / GüNEş*

----------


## bozok

*üzkök MİT'i zan altında bıraktı*

 
*MİT’in ümraniye davası kapsamında İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne 23 Aralık 2008’de gönderdiği yazıda, iddialarla ilgili 2003 ve 2006’da Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök’e iki kez elden belge teslim edildiğini belirtmişti.* 


*MİT’i zan altında bıraktı*
Görevi döneminde askerinin başına çuval geçirilen tek Genelkurmay Başkanı olan emekli Hilmi üzkök, üçüncü ümraniye iddianamesinde, görev süresince MİT’ten Ergenekon konusunda kayıtlı bir evrak almadığını öne sürdü

Bunun tam aksini iddia eden MİT ise, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne 23 Aralık 2008’de gönderdiği yazıda, Ergenekon hakkında 2003 ve 2006’da Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na iki kez kitapçık yolladığını belirtmişti


*Haber: Salim YAVAşOğLU*

üçüncü Ergenekon iddianamesinde* “tanık”* sıfatıyla verdiği ifade yer alan emekli Hilmi üzkök’ün anlatımları soru işaretlerine yol açtı. Görevi döneminde askerinin başına çuval geçirilen tek Genelkurmay Başkanı olan emekli üzkök’ün, *“MİT Müsteşarı’nın zaman zaman tarafına bazı bilgiler ve kayıtsız belgeler verdiğini ancak hatırladığı kadarıyla kendisine Ergenekon olarak sözü edilen örgütle ilgili arşivlere geçecek mahiyette kayıtlı bir evrak verilmediğini anlattığı”* vurgulandı. Ancak Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı (MİT), 2003 ve 2006’da Genelkurmay’a iki kez Ergenekon’la ilgili kitapçık gönderdiğini bildirmişti. Bu durum, kayıp belgenin Hilmi üzkök’te olabileceği kuşkularını kuvvetlendirdi. 

*Toplantıyı haber almış*
İddianamede üzkök’ün ifadesinin tırnak içi şeklinde değil aktarım biçiminde yer alması dikkati çekti. Batı üalışma Grubu ve benzeri yapılanmaları durdurduğunu kaydeden üzkök’ün ifadesinde, *“kuvvet komutanlarının bir araya gelerek toplantı yaptıkları yönünde kendisine bilgiler geldiğini, ancak doğrudan soruşturma yapılmasını gerektirecek mahiyette bilgilerin elinde bulunmaması nedeniyle bu konuda herhangi bir yasal işlem başlatmadığını, kuvvet komutanlarının her zaman toplanabileceğini, bunda bir sıkıntının olmadığını”* anlattığı belirtildi.

*Muhtıra teklif edilmemiş*
İddianamede, üzkök’ün, *“Genelkurmay Başkanlığı döneminizde, kuvvet komutanlarından yürütme organına yönelik muhtıra verilmesi yönünde telkin ya da teklifte bulunan oldu mu?”* sorusuna karşılık *“YAş toplantısı öncesi orgenerallerin adet gereği Ankara’ya geldikleri, toplantılarda görüş alışverişinde bulunulduğu, iktidara yeni gelen partiyle ilgili geçmişteki bazı söylemleri nedeniyle çekincesi olanların toplantıda açık açık fikirlerini beyan ettiklerini, kimsenin kendi yanında muhtıra verme şeklinde bir teklifte bulunamayacağını, bu şekilde bir teklif gelmediğini”* anlattığı vurgulandı.

*şuyuu, vukuundan beter*
İddianamede, üzkök’ün, 4 darbe planı konusunda ise ’sadece Ayışığı ve Yakamoz adlı planlardan 2004 yılı bahar aylarında haberinin olduğunu, bilgilerin kendisine slayt sunumu şeklinde geldiğini, geldiği zaman da söylentilerin azaldığı zamanlar olduğunu, Eldiven adlı planı ve CüG’yi duymadığını, slaytlar kendisine geldiğinde isimleri geçen kişilerden bazılarının emekli olacaklarını, bu bilgiler kendisine geldiğinde karargahtaki arkadaşlarıyla dahi paylaşmadığını, çünkü bazı şeylerin* ’şuyuu vukuundan beter’ olduğunu“* söylediği anlatıldı.

*Darbe planını görmüş*
İddianamede, üzkök’ün, Ayışığı adlı darbe planında yer alan Büyükanıt’ın etkisiz hale getirilmesi konusunda, değerlendirmeleri gördüğünü söylediği, günlüklerdeki *”Eruygur’un Büyükanıt’ı zehirlemek istediği “* ifadeleri için ise *”bilgisinin bulunmadığını, değerlendirme yapamayacağını“* anlattığı belirtildi.

*Delil değilmiş, imha ettirmiş*
İddianamede, üzkök’ün, *”Görevli olduğunuz dönemde darbeciler ve faaliyetleriyle ilgili size herhangi bir bilgi geldi mi? Geldiyse sizin tavrınız ne oldu? “* şeklindeki soruya da *”Görevli olduğu dönemde çok çeşitli bilgi, belge ve duyumların geldiğini fakat bunların resmi delil mahiyetinde olmadıklarını, bu nedenle sadece bilgi mahiyetinde okuyup değerlendirdiğini, bu nedenle resmi bir işleme koymadığını, bu bilgileri imha ettirdiğini“* karşılığını verdiği anlatıldı.

*Günlükleri doğrulamış*
İddianamede, üzkök’ün anlatımları için,* ”üzden ürnek ve Mustafa Balbay’dan ele geçirilen günlüklerde yer alan hususları doğrular nitelikte olduğu görülmüştür“* saptaması yapıldı. üzkök’ün kendisine *’Genç subaylar’* başlığı altında herhangi bir mektup gelmediğini, ancak o dönemde basın yayın organlarında bu tür mektupların gönderildiği yönünde duyumlar aldığını, emekli generallere Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’ndan gönderilen mektuplardan haberi olmadığını söylediği de belirtildi.


*MİT: Belgeyi gönderdik*
Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı, ümraniye davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin istediği Ergenekon kitapçığının 2003 ve 2006’da Genelkurmay’a gönderildiğini açıklamıştı. MİT’in, gönderdiği yazıda, *“Ergenekon-Lobi projesi ve diğer dökümanların yanı sıra Tuncay Güney’in iddialarının tetkiki hazırlanan kitapçık; kamuoyuna malolmuş bazı asker, sivil şahısları da içermesi ve aidiyeti nedeniyle 10 Temmuz 2003 tarihinde Sn. Genelkurmay Başkanı’na (Hilmi üzkök) intikal ettirilmiştir”* denilmişti. 


*TSK: Kayıtlı evrak yok*
MİT’ten gelen yazı üzerine, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na bir yazı yazan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, *“Ergenekon Kitapcığı”*nın kuruma gönderilip gönderilmediğini sormuştu. Genelkurmay gönderdiği yazıda *“10 Temmuz 2003 tarihli rapor bulunamamıştır*” demişti. Yazıda 2006 yılına ait bir raporun olduğu ifade edilmişti. Belgenin peşini bırakmayan mahkeme ise, MİT Müsteşarlığına, Genelkurmay’a belgelerin kime teslim edildiğinin sorulmasına karar vermişti. 

*Yeniçağ, MİT belgesiyle ilgili tartışmaları manşetten duyurmuştu.*



*07/08/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*BU FOTOğRAFIN şİFRESİ üüZüLüYOR*

 

*Bebek planı devreye girdi*


*Tarih: 18 şubat 2005 Yer: İstanbul*
Bebek’teki bir İtalyan lokantasında sır bir buluşma gerçekleşti. MİT eski Müsteşarı Sönmez Köksal, Milliyet gazetesi yazarı Hasan Cemal, Referans gazetesi yazarı Cengiz üandar, Soros destekli TESEV’in yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Can Paker, TRT eski Genel Müdürü Cem Duna, ABD CIA ajanı Büyükelçileri Eric Edelman ve Mark Parris bir araya geldi

Buluşmadan aylar sonra Türkiye’de adı e-mail skandalına karışan AB Komisyonu’nun eski Türkiye Temsilcisi Karen Fogg’un da toplantıda olduğu ortaya çıktı. Yemek 2,5 saat sürdü. Yapılan onlarca habere rağmen toplantıda ne konuşulduğu hala açıklanmadı ama, yemeğe katılanların bazı konulardaki eylem ve söylem birliği içeriğe ilişkin ipuçları verdi

Yemeğin katılımcıları, tıpkı Ermenistan sınırının açılması tartışmalarında olduğu gibi bugün de sözde Kürt sorunu konusunda *“ortak”* fikirleri savunmaya başladı. Sözde sorunun çözümü için bebek katili ücalan’ın muhatap alınmasını isteyen ekipdekiler, terörün siyasallaşması gerektiğini, TSK’nın operasyonlarını durdurması gerektiğini savunmaya başladı


*Haber-Analiz: Selda üztürk KAY*


*Sönmez Köksal*
*MİT eski Müsteşarı...*
Gazetelere yaptığı açıklamalarla AB ve ABD dayatması açılıma tam destek mesajları veriyor. Gizlice görüşülmesini önerdiği bölücüleri dağdan indirmek için 3 kademeli bir yol haritası öneriyor. Genel çerçevesi ile bütün bölücülere af getirilmesini talep ediyor. İmralı canisi ücalan *“Kamuoyundaki en gerçekçi yol haritası”* diyerek Köksal’a övgü yağdırıyor.


*Hasan Cemal*
*Milliyet Gazetesi yazarı...*
PKK’nın yuvalandığı Kandil Dağı’na giderek katil Murat Karayılan’la röportaj yaptı. Bölücübaşının birbirinden küstahca tehdit ve mesajlarını Ankara’ya taşıma görevini üstlendi. Son günlerde köşesinde sözde Kürt sorununa çözüm arıyor. Hükümete bebek katili ücalan’la masaya oturma, TSK’ya ise operasyonları durdurma çağrısı yapıyor.


*Cem Duna*
*TRT eski Genel Müdürü...*
Ekibin faal elemanlarından birisi olmasına rağmen henüz faaliyete geçmedi ama Radikal gazetesinde *“Eski söylemler, çözümlenemeyen sorunlar, değişen dünya”* başlığıyla yayınlanan yazılarında “Türkiye’nin en önemli sorunu olarak gördüğü sözde Kürt sorununun çözümü için doğan fırsatın bir kez daha kaçırılmaması gerektiğini ifade etti. 


*Eric Edelman*
*ABD’nin eski Büyükelçisi...*
Yemeğin en önemli katılımcılarından birisi... Gittiği her yeri karıştırmasıyla tanınan CIA ajanı... Son sözde Kürt açılımıyla ilgili ne düşündüğü pek gün ışığına çıkmadıysada Türkiye’ye dayatılan ABD planının, hazırlayıcısı olduğu ifade ediliyor. Hatırlanacağı gibi Edelman Ankara’da görev yaparken 2003 yılında- büyük medya kuruluşlarından 10 gazeteciye ve 3 tarihçiye iki gün boyunca tanışma yemeği vermişti. Bu yemekte iki ABD’li stratejist, elçilik basın müsteşarı Joseph Hullington ve Kuzey Irak’taki sözde Kürt parlamentosunun fikir babası Nicholas Kass brifing vermişlerdi. ABD’deki Wisconsin üniversitesi Osmanlı Tarihi Bölüm Başkanı Kemal Karpat’ın da katıldığı toplantıda sözde Irak’ın ve Ortadoğu’nun geleceği tartışılmıştı. Edelman, Türkiye’de iken tıpkı Bebek buluşmasının diğer fertleri gibi ücalan’a önem verdiğini ifade ediyor ve İmralı canisinden *“Bay ücalan”* diye bahsediyordu. 


*Can Paker*
*TESEV Başkanı...*
Yönettiği vakıf, hazırladığı rapor ve yol haritaları ile dayatma projeye destek veriyor. Sözde Kürt sorunun bir an önce çözülmesini gerektiğini savunup, zaman zaman terörü imha operasyonları yürüten TSK’yı hedef alıyor. Hükümeti sözde sorun konusunda saldırgan milliyetçi bir dil kullanmakla ve gerekli adımları atmamakla suçluyor 

*Cengiz üandar*
*Referans gazetesi yazarı...*
Bebek ekibinin gazetecilerinden birisi olan yazar, köşesini* “ortak”* fikirlerine taraftar toplamak için kullanmaya başladı. *“Beğenin beğenmeyin, ister kızın ister köpürün, Abdullah ücalan’ın Türkiye Kürtleri üzerinde gücü var”* gibi sözleri sık sık tekrar ederek bebek katili ile masaya oturulmasını ve yol haritası hazırlaması için fırsat verilmesini telkin etmeye başladı



*07/08/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan'a ETü soruşturması...*

 
*Başbakan’a ‘ETü’den soruşturma*

*Bakırköy Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, Kemal Kerinçsiz’in başvurusu üzerine, “Ergenekon Terör ürgütü” tabirini kullanan Başbakan Erdoğan hakkında, “adli yargılamayı etkilemeye teşebbüs” suçundan soruşturma başlattı*


*Haber: Salim YAVAşOğLU*


Ergenekon Terör ürgütü (ETü) ifadesi Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın başına iş açtı. Bazı konuşmalarında *“Ergenekon Terör ürgütü”* tabirini kullanan Başbakan Erdoğan hakkında soruşturma başlatıldı. Bakırköy Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, ümraniye davası tutuklu sanıklarından Avukat Kemal Kerinçsiz’in başvurusu üzerine Başbakan Erdoğan hakkında, *“Ergenekon Terör ürgütü”* tabirini kullanarak* “adli yargılamayı etkilemeye teşebbüs etmek”* suçundan soruşturma açtı. Kerinçsiz, avukatları aracılığıyla Bakırköy Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na 30 Haaziran 2009 tarihinde sunduğu şikayet dilekçesinde, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın mahkeme kararına rağmen *“Ergenekon Terör ürgütü”* tabirini kullandığını ifade etti. Kerinçsiz dilekçesinde şunları kaydetti:


*Maksatlı kullanmıştır*
*“şüpheli, mahkemece verilen kararlara rağmen Ergenekon Terer ürgütü deyimini maksatlı olarak kullanmaktan kaçınmamış ve bunu bir çok konuşmasında dile getirmiştir. şikayete konu olan konuşmasını, partisinin İstanbul İl Kongresi’nde 26 Haziran 2009 tarihinde yapmıştır. İzmir İl Kongresi’nde 20 Haziran tarihinde yapmış olduğu konuşmada da bu tabiri aynen ifade etmiştir. Bu durum, şüphelinin söz konusu suçu işlemesindeki ısrar ve bilincini de ortaya koymaktadır. Bu suçu işlemesinde şüphelinin bir çok maksadı bulunmaktadır. Bu deyimi kullanarak soruşturmayı ve davayı çirkin politikanın aracı haline getirmiştir. Muhaliflerini sindirmek amacıyla kullanmaktan imtina etmemiştir. Seçim malzemesi yapmış, sahte demokrası umudu ile bu soruşturumayı ve sözde Ergenekon Terör ürgütü’nü siyasi propogandasına alet etmiştir. “* 

*Avukat Kemal Kerinçsiz, diekçesinde şöyle devam etti:* ülkeyi federasyona götürecek radikal Kürt açılımını bu sözde ümraniye operasyonlarını kullanarak gündem oluşturmakta ve Kürt politikasını bu operasyon üzerinden yürütmek istemektedir. Aynı suçun defaten işlenmesi şüphelideki suç işlemedeki kastın yoğunluğunu ve bilinçli tutumunu sergilemektedir.” 


*Yargılanmalıdır*
Dilekçesinde, Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın, *“adli yargılamayı etkilemeye teşebbüs”, “yargı görevini yapanı etkilemek”, “mahkeme kararlarını bilinçli bir şekilde uygulamamak ve ihlal etmek”* suçlarını işlediğini öne süren Kerinçsiz, *“Bu sebeplerden dolayı şüpheli hakkında soruşturma açılmalıdır. Kamu davası açılmasına karar verildiğinde şüphelinin dokunulmazlığının kaldırılması için TBMM Başkanlığı’na teskere yazılmasına karar verilmelidir”* talebinde bulundu. 


*Mahkemenin yasağını dinlemedi*
ümraniye davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Ergenekon Terör ürgütü (ETü) ifadesinin kullanılmasını yasaklayıp, kullananlar hakkında yasal işlem yapılmasını hükmetmişti. Genelkurmay, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı, MİT ve Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nden gelen yazılarda, *“böyle bir örgütün varlığının bilinmediği”*, bu konuda kesinleşmiş bir yargı hükmü bulunmadığını dikkate alan mahkeme heyeti, 23 Ocak ve 14 Nisan 2009 tarihlerinde aldığı ara kararlarda, bu deyimin kullanılmasını yasaklamıştı. Mahkeme, bir kısım medyanın özellikle bu tabiri kullanmadaki ısrarı üzerine, örgütün varlığının sabit olmaması gerekçesi ile bu deyimin kullanılmasına yasak getirmiş, sözde örgüt ile ilgili haberlerde kamuoyunda ve medyada *“iddia olunan Ergenekon Terör ürgütü”* şeklinde ifade kullanılmasını karara bağlamıştı. Karar, ilgili tüm resmi kurumlara tebliğ edilmiş, yasağa titizlikle uyulması istenmişti.



*05/08/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*ücalan’ın mektubu devlet sırrı oldu*



*Ayşegül USTA / 7 Ağustos 2009 / HüRRİYET GZT.*


*Bundan bir yıl kadar önce, terör örgütü elebaşısı ücalan’ın, PKK ile Ergenekon bağlantısı iddiaları üzerine, Savcı üz ile görüşmek istediği ileri sürüldü.*


Bilindiği kadarıyla bu görüşme gerçekleşmese de, iddiaya göre Savcı üz, ücalan’ın İmralı’da kaleme aldığı 125 sayfalık bir dilekçeyi okudu. 

ücalan’ın, suikast girişimlerini ve cinayetleri anlattığı, en önemlisi, resmi yetkililerin *"üiller’i biz öldürelim sen üstlen"* teklifinde bulunduklarını iddia ettiği bu dilekçeye,* ’devlet sırları’* içerdiği gerekçesiyle Bursa Savcılığı el koydu.

*2008* yılının sonbaharında basında yer alan haberlere göre terör örgütü elebaşı Abdullah ücalan, Ergenekon konusunda bildiklerini anlatmak istiyordu. Birinci Ergenekon iddianamesinde, PKK ile Ergenekon arasında bağlantı olduğunun öne sürülmesi ücalan’ı rahatsız etmişti. Konuşmak istemesinin nedeni buydu.

Beklentisi, Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz’ün kendisini dinlemesiydi. Ancak bu gerçekleşmedi. Zekeriya üz, gazete haberlerine dayanarak işlem başlatmayıp, ücalan ya da avukatlarının kendisine başvurmasını beklerken, diğer taraf da özel yetkili Savcı üz’ün resen işlem başlatmasını umuyordu.

Bilinen, bugüne kadar bu görüşmenin gerçekleşmediği. Ergenekon savcıları ücalan’ı dinleyip ne söylediğini duymadılar ama iddia şu ki, ne yazdığını okudular. Nasıl mı?


*Teklif şam’da geldi*

İmralı Cezaevi yönetimi, ücalan’ı hücresinden PKK’ya direktif verdiği iddiasıyla 2 Temmuz’da toplam 50 gün hücre cezasına çarptırdı, avukatlarıyla görüşmesine izin vermedi. ücalan, bu duruma itiraz eden dilekçeler yazdı. Bu dilekçelerinden biri tam 125 sayfaydı ve içinde sadece itiraz ettiği cezaevi koşulları yoktu. Ergenekon iddianamesinde ileri sürülen suikast girişimleri, cinayetler ve daha da önemlisi kendisiyle görüşen resmi yetkililer ve onların *"üiller’i biz öldürelim sen üstlen"* teklifleri yer alıyordu.



ücalan, 125 sayfalık bu dilekçesine devlet sırrı gerekçesiyle el konduğunu, bu dönemde gerçekleşen ilk görüşmede, 20 Temmuz 2008’de avukatlarına şöyle anlattı: *"Ben bunları el konulan 125 sayfalık savunmamda da ifade etmiştim. Ergenekon konusunda savcının gelip beni dinlemesini istiyorum. Bunları savcı ile daha ayrıntılı tartışabiliriz. şam’da kaldığım dönemde yanıma gelen bazı kişiler, ’Biz Tansu üiller’i öldürelim, sorumluluğu siz üstlenin’ diye teklifte bulundular. Ben bu teklifi kabul etmedim."*


*Beş para etmezler*

Dilekçesinde Ergenekon’la ilgili başka şeylerden de söz etmişti ücalan.* "İşte Osman (ücalan), onlar, Selim üürükkaya, (şemdin) Sakık’ın durumunu iyi analiz etmek gerekiyor. Sakık’ın 1993’te Bingöl’deki asker ölümlerinde bile yurt dışı bağlantıları olabilir. Bunu iyi araştırmak gerekiyor. Bunların beş metelik değerleri bile yok. Ergenekon’a da bulaşmış olabilirler"* diyordu.


*Savcı üz okudu mu*

Peki, ücalan’ın el konduğunu söylediği, içinde eski Genelkurmay Başkanları Doğan Güreş ve Hilmi üzkök’e suikast girişimlerinin de yer aldığı 125 sayfalık bu dilekçeye ne oldu?

ücalan’ın avukatlarından ümer Güneş, ücalan’ın Savcı Zekeriya üz’e göndermek istediği dokümana Bursa Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı tarafından *"devlet sırrı içerdiği"* gerekçesi ile el konduğunu söylüyor. *"Bütün bunlar doğru. Savcı Zekeriya üz’ün el konan dilekçeyi resmen isteyip istemediğini bilmiyorum. Ama okuduğunu, içeriğinden haberdar olduğunu biliyorum."* 

..

----------


## bozok

*Ersöz’ün avukatı gizli tanığa karşı çıktı*

**

*Hastanede tedavisi süren tutuklu sanık, emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz’ün avukatı Ali Rıza Dizdar, "Ahmet Faruk" kod isimli gizli tanığın tutuksuz sanıklardan Yüksel Dilsiz olduğunu savunarak, "Yasa gereği tanıklar salonda bulunamaz. üıkartılsın" dedi.*


Dilsiz de, *"İddianamede gizli tanık olduğumu ve ABD Başkonsolosluğu’na yönelik saldırı kapsamında ifademin alındığını basından öğrendim. Savcıya ifade vermedim. Emniyette psikolojik baskı altına alındım. Hatta kendime gelmem için ilaç bile verdiler"* diye konuştu. Savcı Pekgüzel, birinci oturumdaki Sinan Aygün ve Levent Temiz’in tutuklanması ile emekli orgeneraller Hurşit Tolon ve şener Eruygur’un sağlık durumlarıyla ilgili Adli Tıp Kurumu’na sevk edilmesi yönündeki taleplerini tekrarladı. 



*07.08.2009 / HüRRİYET*

----------


## bozok

*üz-Eymür konuşmuş*



*üüüNCü* İddianamede Doğu Perinçek ile F.İ.’nin, 20.03.2008 tarihinde, saat 19.33’te yapılan telefon görüşmesi şöyle geçiyor:

*F.İ.:* Ayrıca bu şeyleri falan bulduk. Deniz Feneri’nin orada temsilcileri var biliyorsunuz; daha önceki programlara falan gelenler. Onları davet ettik şeye, Hannover’e. Onlar gelecekler çok esaslı belgelere sahipler...

*PERİNüEK:* Güzel.

*F.İ.:* Rektörle Erkan konuştu bugün, Anayasa bildirgesiyle rektörlere yönelik.

*PERİNüEK:* ... ve şeyin savcı Zekeriya üz’ün şeyle konuşmalarını saptamışlar Mehmet Eymür ile.. Amerikayla doğrudan doğruya oradan emir alıyor Mehmet Eymür’den telefon konuşmaları var yani.

*F.İ:* Evet, bu çok önemli

*PERİNüEK:* Ondan sonra aynen* ’Ben önderlik ettim’* desin ondan sonra *’seni istiyorum’* desin *’gel bunu beraber açıklayalım’* desin yani mesela Kanadoğlu, Alemdaroğlu, Mustafa A. efendim Mustafa Yurtkuran, Ferit Bernay v.s. falan birkaç tane de okkalı general aldılar mı bomba gibi olur. *Sayfa 399*



*İSTANBUL / 7 Ağustos 2009 / HüRRİYET*

----------


## bozok

*'Savcı üz bana suikast dosyasını gösterdi'* 



üüüNCü Ergenekon İddianamesinde *“müşteki”* olarak adı geçen Alevi Bektaşi Federasyonu Başkanı Ali Balkız , iddianamenin* “eğer kimse kendi siyasi pozisyonunu ve duruşunu mahkemeye yönlendirmez ve orayı etkilemez ise”* geçmişteki karanlık olayların aydınlatılması için bir vesile olabileceğini söyledi: *“Hakkımızdaki suikast planlarının gerçekliğinin ne olup olmadığını sonuçta duruşmaların sonucunda mahkemenin vereceği kararla öğreneceğiz. Savcı üz’ü Kazım Genç’le birlikte ziyaret ettik. üz bize bir dosya gösterdi. Oradaki belgelerde evimin muhtelif cephelerden çekilmiş fotoğrafları, apartmanın adının yakınlaştırılarak çekildiği bir fotoğraf, balkonun işaretlendiği bir fotoğraf ile ve görevlendirilmiş olan 9 kişilik bir tim vardı. Belgelerin sağında solunda İbrahim şahin’in avukatlarının da imzala ve paraflarını gördüğümde suikast planına ilişkin hiçbir şüphem kalmadı.”*


*07.08.2009 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*üzkök niye tanık?*


*Güngör Mengi* 
*gazetevatan.com*
*07.08.2009*



Devam eden bir davanın sonu hakkında tahmin yapmak kolay değildir ama...

İddianameye giren suçların yüzde beşi bile kanıtlanırsa Ergenekon, Cumhuriyet tarihinin en önemli davası, en derinlere ulaşmış arınması olacaktır.

Fakat korkarız ki siyasi amaçlar için kullanılan yargının sebep olduğu hukuk cinayetleri içeride güven duygusunu, dışarıda da itibarımızı zedelerken olumlu kazanımları da tehlikeye sokacaktır.

İddianamede darbe planlayıcılar, darbeyi davet edecek suikastların müstakbel tetikçileri bulunuyor olabilir. Ama AKP iktidarının heves ve eylemlerinden duyduğu endişeyi biriyle paylaşırken telefon dinlemesine takılan uluslararası saygınlığa sahip hocalar da yer alıyor.

ümürlerini devlete ve millete hizmetle geçiren onlarca değerli insanın, 12 suikast timi oluşturmakla suçlanan Susurluk hükümlüsü ile ve Danıştay cinayetini işleyen katillerle yan yana yargılanmaları, onlara daha suçları kanıtlanmadan ceza çektirmek değil midir?


*Acıklı güldürü örneği*

şu andaki eğitim Atatürk’ü unutturmayı hedefliyor.

Bu gidişle yeni kuşak savcılar ilerde, Atatürk’ün gençliğe hitabesini okuyacak birinin *“iktidara sahip olanlar gaflet ve dalalet ve hatta hıyanet içinde olabilirler”* dediğini duydukları anda yakasına yapışacaklardır.

Gülmeyin... üçüncü iddianamede silahlı terör örgütü kurmakla suçlanan dünyaca ünlü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal’ın CHP’li Milletvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu ile yaptığı telefon konuşmasının dinlemeye takılan çözümü yer almış:

Konuşma yerel seçimlerden on gün önce yapıldığı için Prof. Haberal, İstanbul belediye başkanı adayı Kılıçdaroğlu’nu performansından ötürü kutluyor.

Silahlı terör örgütü kurmakla suçlanan Haberal *“Hakikaten yani bugün ülkemiz dünden daha fazla bize ihtiyaç duyuyor”* diyor. Kılıçdaroğlu *“Doğru hocam, özellikle size”* diye karşılık veriyor.

Haberal* “Yok yok hepimize. Birinci görevimiz ülkemize sahip çıkmak. üanakkale’de bir günde 10 bin şehit verdik, onların kemiklerini sızlatmamak lazım”* diyor.

Kılıçdaroğlu da *“doğru vallahi”* diye tasdik ediyor.


*üzkök yetkisini aşmış*

Silivri Cezaevi, bir yıllarını doldurduğu halde neyle suçlandıklarını hala bilmeyen tutuklularla dolu.

Bu şüphecilik siyasetin emrindeki bir misyon olmasaydı eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök’ün üçüncü iddianameye tanık değil sanık sıfatıyla girmesi gerekirdi.

üzkök savcılara verdiği ifadede *“Ayışığı ve Yakamoz kod isimli darbe planlarından haberdar”* olduğunu söylemiştir:

*“Görevli olduğum dönemde çok çeşitli bilgi ve duyumlar geldi fakat bunlar resmi delil mahiyetinde değildir. Bilgi mahiyetinde okudum, değerlendirdim ancak resmi işleme koymadım, bir süre sonra da imha ettirdim.”* 

üzkök yasalardan almadığı bir yetkiyi kullanmıştır. Delilleri işleme koymaya gerek duymamak veya yok etmek, onun takdirine bağlı işler değildir.

Görevi o delilleri Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı’na vermekti.

Savcılarla işbirliği yapmayı kabul ettiği için adeta kollanmıştır.

Dava ilerde AKP’nin muhaliflerini susturmak için göze aldığı bir hukuk cinayeti olarak anılmamalıdır. Bu fırsat devlet içinde oluşmuş çetelerin kökünü kazımak amacıyla kullanılmalıdır.

Onun yolu da siyasi muhaliflere çektirilen işkenceye son verilmesi ve adaletin tüm enerjisini çetelere yöneltmesidir!


...

----------


## bozok

*Ankara fena halde tırsmış!*


*Mehmet Tezkan* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*07.08.2009*



Meğer 2004 yılındaki darbe hazırlığını bilmeyen yokmuş..

Dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök biliyormuş.. Kendisine slaytlarla sunum yapılmış..

Eski Meclis Başkanı Bülent Arınç dün ben de biliyordum dedi.. Hatta Başbakan ile darbe söylentilerini konuştuklarını söyledi..

Demek ki Başbakan Erdoğan da biliyormuş.. 

Başbakan biliyorsa dönemin İçişleri Bakanı da biliyordur..

Kimse sesini çıkarmamış..

Tırsmışlar..

Allah korusun ya darbe olsaydı.. 



*

Peki dönemin Jandarma Komutanı Eruygur’un başına buyruk faaliyetleri karşısında üzkök neden sessiz kalmış!.. 

üzkök’ün Radikal’den Murat Yetkin’e cevabı aynen şöyle; *Jandarma ile Genelkurmay’ın münasebeti diğer kuvvetler gibi değildir.. Jandarma harekat yönüyle bize, idari olarak İçişleri’ne bağlıdır. Yasal olarak her şeyi soramayız..*

Kim sorar?

İçişleri Bakanı mı?

Aksu, Eruygur’u çağırıp sormuş mu? 

Kıbrıs konusunda büyükelçiden brifing alıyorsun, rektörlerle görüşüyorsun ne oluyor diye!..


*

Büyükelçinin gizlice jandarmaya brifing verecek hali yok, Dışişleri Bakanı’nın haberi olması gerekir..

Demek ki Abdullah Gül de biliyordu..

Zaten Başbakan Yardımcısıydı.. Mutlaka biliyordu..


*

*Hükümet biliyormuş da nedense kimse sesini çıkarmamış.. Darbe engellenmemiş; kendiliğinden olmamış, olamamış..* 

Anlayacağınız.. 

Demokratlık yememiş.. Demokrasi dersinden sınıfta kalmışlar..

Aradan beş yıl geçti..

Ricam şu; o gün susanlar bugün konuşmasın..


*

Tehlike yokken demokratlık kolay.. At, tut.. ünemli olan tehlike belirdiği an demokrat olabilmektir.. 


*****

AKP sessiz devrimi nasıl yaptı?

1974 yılında çıkarılan yönetmelik değişti.. İmam hatiplerin sadece din adamı yetiştirme özelliğine son verildi..

Düz liselerle eşitlendiler..

Dün AKP açısından neden devrim olduğunu yazdım.. İmam hatip müfredatı giderek yaygınlaşacak.. Liseler köklü din eğitimi veren okullar haline getirilecek..

Zamanla!

AKP bu değişikliği nasıl yaptı.. Bürokrasinin azaltılmasını, işlemlerin basitleştirmesini öngören 170 adet yönetmelik değişikliği yapmışlar.. İçlerine imam hatip liselerini de sokuşturmuşlar..

(Artık adet böyle.. Torbanın içinden her an, her şey çıkabilir..)

CHP’li milletvekili Prof. Dr. Sacit Yıldız soru önergesiyle Başbakan Erdoğan’a soruyor;

“İmam hatip liseleri yönetmeliğinde yapılan değişiklik ile bürokrasinin azaltılması arasında nasıl bir bağ vardır?” 

Bakalım ne yanıt gelecek?

Yanıt gelirse tabii..


*****

*Ergenekon’un darbecileri, destekçileri, ortamcıları*

Ergenekon iddianamelerine baktığımızda karşımıza kabaca üç grup çıkıyor..

*Bir:* Darbe ortamı hazırlamaya çalışanlar.. 

*İki*: Darbecilere yardım etmeye hazır siviller..

*üç*: Darbeciler..

Tek tek ele alalım..


*

*Ortamcılar:* Birinci grupta yer alıyorlar.. 2005 yılında faaliyete geçmişler.. Aralarında eski generaller de var, muvazzaf subaylar da.. Gazeteciler de var, akademisyenler de..

Herkesin görevi ayrı.. İddiaya göre, suikastlardan, bombalı saldırıya kadar bir yığın kaotik eylem planlanmış.. Halkı kışkırtacak ekip de kurulmuş, medya ayağı da hazırmış..


*

*Destekçiler:* Bu gruba 2004 yılında hazırlanan Ayışığı ve Yakamoz darbe planını destekleyen siviller giriyor.. Aralarında üniversite hocası, rektör, sendika lideri, sivil toplum kuruluşu başkanı olanlar var..


*

*Darbeciler:* Bu gruba daha kimse sokulmadı.. Ortada daha darbe iddianamesi yok ama iması var.. Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök’ün ifadesi 3. iddianameye konularak sıranın ‘darbeci’lere geleceğinin sinyali verildi..

Darbe hazırlığı iddiası doğruysa, dönemin kara, hava, deniz kuvvetleri komutanlarına da Silivri yolu görünüyor demektir.. üzkök; söylenti vardı, delil yoktu diyor.. 

O zaman yoktu, bugün var.. Eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı ürnek’in günlükleri var.. İddianame günlükleri gerçek kabul edip atıf yaptığına göre sorgu sual de olacaktır herhalde..


*

Ergenekon konusundaki üç dava da dönüp dolaşıp 2004 yılına çıkıyor.. Düğüm orada..

...

----------


## bozok

*“Operasyondayım hakim bey”* 


*07.08.2009* 
*LALE şIVGIN*
*[email protected]* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


İkinci Ergenekon iddianamesinin dünkü duruşmasını izlemek için salona girerken, beni nelerin beklediğini bilmiyordum. Ancak salonda tanık olduğum diyaloglar tarihe yazılacak cinstendi. Salonun havasızlığı ve bunaltıcı sıcağa rağmen, öyle bir diyalog yaşandı ki salonda buz gibi bir hava esti. 

Hakim Köksal şengün, karşısındaki 1985 doğumlu 24 yaşındaki gence; *"ünceki duruşmaya neden gelmedin?”* sorusunu yöneltti. Hakimin karşısındaki genç ise mahcup bir tavırla; *"Gelemedim çünkü operasyondaydım”* dedi. Operasyonda olduğu için bir önceki duruşmaya gelemeyen o gencin adı *Eren Mumcu*. Teğmen Mumcu; ikamet adresi sorulduğunda *"Kışla”*; görevi sorulduğunda ise, *"Hakkari Yüksekova'daki Dağ ve Komando Tugay Yardımcılığı”* cevabını verdi. 

Mumcu, *"Gelemedim çünkü operasyondaydım”* diyerek aslında tek bir cümleyle Ergenekon tartışmalarına son noktayı koymuş oldu. Artık *"Ergenekon davası nedir”* diye soranlara şu cevabı verebiliriz. Ergenekon davası, dağdaki teröristle çatışmaya giden genç bir teğmeni; * "terörist”* suçlamasıyla sanık sandalyesine oturtmaktır” 

Düşünebiliyor musunuz; dağda teröristle çatışmaya giren 24 yaşındaki bir teğmen, Silivri'de terörist muamelesi görürken, dağdaki bebek katilleri için açılım planları yapılıyor. Teröristle mücadele eden askeri, Ergenekon marifetiyle dağdan indirenler, dağdaki bebek katillerini ise afla, açılımla indirmeye hazırlanıyor. 

Merak ettiğim iki şey var; Birincisi; Eren Mumcu'yu sanık sandalyesinde gören meslektaşları bundan sonra hangi motivasyonla teröristle çatışmaya girecek? İkincisi ise; genç teğmeni terörle mücadele için gittiği operasyondan ötürü neredeyse özür diletecek hale getirenler acaba bu ülkenin geleceği için ne düşünüyor? 

*Mum ışığında adaleti aramak*
Dünkü duruşmaya damga vuran bir başak ifade de gazeteci Mustafa BalbayÃ*a aitti. Balbay mum ışığında adalet aradıklarını söyledi. Ama işin vahim tarafı daha sonradan ortaya çıktı. üünkü Balbay bu sözü mecazi anlamda kullanmıyordu. Balbay Silivri Cezaevinde 28 şubatÃ*tan bu yana elektriklerin kesildiğini, çok nadir olarak cezaevine elektrik verildiğini söyledi. Elektrik olmadığı için iddianameyi çalışamadıklarını dolayısıyla savunmalarını hazırlayamadıklarını belirten Balbay, bir an önce elektriklerin verilmesini talep etti. Duruşma çıkışında SilivriÃ*deki elektrik skandalını değerlendiren CHP Manisa Milletvekili şahin Mengü ise bunun bir skandal olduğunu söyledi. Mengü bir cezaevinde en önemli şeyin elektrik ve aydınlatma olduğunu; bunun cezaevi güvenliği açısından da son derece hayati olduğunu ifade etti. Mengü haksız değil. Bir cezaevi düşünün ki son teknolojiyle yapıldığı iddia edilsin ama elektriği olmasın! 

...

----------


## bozok

*Albay üiçek’ten RTüK üyelerine suç duyurusu* 

 
*Albay üiçek’ten RTüK üyelerine suç duyurusu* 
ümraniye soruşturması kapsamında tutuklandıktan bir gün sonra tahliye edilen Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, kendisiyle ilgili, *“maksatlı ve gerçek dışı bilgileri içerecek şekilde”* yayın yaptığını iddia ettiği bazı televizyon kanallarıyla ilgili gerekli tedbirleri almadığı gerekçesiyle RTüK üyeleri hakkında *“görevi ihmal”* suçundan Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına suç duyurusunda bulundu. üiçek’in avukatı Mustafa üevik tarafından sunulan suç duyurusu dilekçesinde, RTüK’ün yayınlarla ilgili gerekli tedbirleri almadığı belirtilerek, şu görüşlere yer verildi:


*Karalama kampanyası*

*“üiçek’e yönelik maksatlı ve gerçek dışı bilgileri içerecek şekilde, başta Samanyolu Haber ve Samanyolu TV, Kanal 7, Kanal 24, ATV ve TRT 2 olmak üzere bazı televizyon kanalları tarafından karalama ve iftira kampanyasına dönüştürülen televizyon yayınlarının önlenmesine yönelik gerekli tedbirlerin alınması konusunda yasal yetkili ve sorumlu olan RTüK, bahse konu yasal sorumluluklarını yerine getirmemiştir. RTüK’ün görevini ihmal etmesini fırsat bilen bazı televizyon kanallarının iftira ve karalama kampanyaları ile yargısız infazı hedef alan maksatlı ve sistemli yayınlarını sürdürmesi, üiçek’in başta mesleki kariyeri olmak üzere, maddi ve manevi yıpratılması ve zarar görmesine neden olmuştur. “*

Dilekçede, RTüK üyelerinin, *“görevi ihmal”* suçundan cezalandırılmaları talep edildi.



*07/08/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*‘Ergenekon değil Ergenakon’*


*GüKüER TAHİNCİOğLU / MİLLİYET / O8.08.2009*



*üçüncü Ergenekon iddianamesindeki sanıklardan emekli Albay Hüseyin Vural’ın arşivinden, 9 Mart 1971’de kurulmuş “Ergenakon” adlı örgütle ilgili kartların çıktığı belirtildi.*

Vural’ın, bu kartlar için, *“Bugünkü soruşturmaya konu terör örgütü ile ilgisi yok. 1971’de TSK bünyesinde yapılan bir soruşturma ile ilgili. Bu örgütün tam ismi de Ergenakon”* dediğinin anlatıldığı iddianamede, kartların üzerinde şu ifadenin yer aldığı vurgulandı: 

*“Büyük Atatürk’ün Türk yurdunu kavuşturmak istediği çağdaş düzeye yükselmesini engelleyen bütün unsurları kaldırmak ve onun devrimciliğini yeniden hakim kılarak artık değiştirilmez şekilde perçinlemek ve devamını sağlamak maksadı ile hiçbir kişisel menfaat düşüncesine kapılmayarak memleketin yararını her şeyin üstünde tutacağıma, teşkilat prensip ve kararlarına kayıtsız şartsız uyacağıma, teşkilat ve arkadaşlarımın emanetini, hayatım pahasına da olsa koruyacağıma namusum ve şerefim üzerine ant içerim.”*

*Suikasta uğrayacaklar*
Vural’dan, İsmail Selen, Eşref Bitlis, Bahtiyar Aydın, Rıdvan üzden gibi isimlerin suikast sonucu öldürüldüğü ifadesinin yer aldığı belgelerin çıktığının anlatıldığı iddianamede, belgeler arasından, eski CHP Milletvekili Esat Canan’a fiili eylem yapılacağını bildiren* “üzel Büro İstihbarat Grubu”* adlı notun da çıktığı kaydedildi. İddianamede, Vural’ın notları arasında, Türkiye’yi dolaşarak benzinci, market çalışanı gibi isimleri öldüren iki seri katilin, eski BBP Genel Başkanı Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu’nu öldürmeyi planladığını ancak jandarma tarafından yakalanmaları nedeniyle bu eylemi yapamadıklarını gösteren belgelerin de olduğu belirtildi.

*Ziyaretçi defteri delil*
üçüncü iddianamenin, sanıkların hukuki durumunun tartışıldığı bölümlerinde çarpıcı bilgiler yer aldı. Emekli Orgeneral Kemal Yavuz’la ilgili bölümde, Yavuz’un, hastanede ziyaretine gittiği emekli Orgeneral şener Eruygur için açılan ziyaretçi defterine, *“üok güç bir dönemden geçtik ve geçiyoruz. Bu mücadelede bazı zayiatlar vermemiz kaçınılmazdı.* *şener Paşa onlardan biridir. Tarih yanılmaz. üok zaman geç kalır fakat yanılmaz. Her mücadeleden onurla çıkanlar da olacaktır, onursuzlukla da. Derin takdir ve saygı ile”* ifadelerini yazarak, örgütsel irtibat halindeki arkadaşına manevi destek vermeyi amaçladığı belirtildi.

*Kanal kurdu*
İddianamede, darbeye zemin hazırlama çalışmaları kapsamında Tuncay üzkan’ın televizyon kanalı kurmasını sağlamak için çalıştığı öne sürülen Yavuz’un, Hilmi üzkök’ün yıpratılarak Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’ndan istifasının sağlanması için üzkan’ı yönlendirdiği iddia edildi. İddianamede, ATO Başkanı Sinan Aygün’ün, kanal satıldıktan sonra kanalın yeni sahibine, *“Sen bu kanalın nasıl kurulduğunu bilseydin almaya cesaret edemezdin”* dediği, böylece kanalın üzkan’ın sermayesi ve şahsi gayretleriyle kurulmadığının anlaşıldığı ifade edildi. 

*Encümen-i Daniş* 
İddianamenin, eski MGK Genel Sekreteri Tuncer Kılınç’la ilgili bölümünde, Kılınç’ın, Ergenekon sanıklarından Sevgi Erenerol’un dedesine madalya verilmesi için çaba gösterdiği, Türk Ortodoks Kilisesi’ndeki illegal toplantılara katıldığı ifade edildi. Kılınç’ın kilise için*, “Hıristiyan olmaları sebebiyle bir eziklik hisseden ancak Türklükleriyle gurur duyan bir cemaat”* tanımını yaptığının anlatıldığı iddianamede, Kılınç’a* “Encümen-i Daniş”* adlı oluşumu bilip bilmediğinin sorulduğu belirtildi.

Savcılık böylece eski Genelkurmay Başkanı İsmail Hakkı Karadayı’nın da içinde bulunduğu yapılanmayı soruşturmaya dahil ettiğini ortaya koydu.

*Gözaltı listesi çıktı*
Kılınç’ın evinde, Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında gözaltına alınacak isimlerin listesinin* “doğru”* bir biçimde bulunduğunun vurgulandığı iddianamede, Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği’nin, Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu’nun talimatları doğrultusunda hareket ettiği suçlaması yer aldı.

İddianamede, Kılınç’ın MGK Genel Sekreterliği döneminde makamını hiçe sayarak Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök aleyhine yıpratıcı yayınlar yapan Tuncay üzkan’a açıkça destek olduğu, darbe faaliyetleri öncesinde dezenformasyon ve yıpratma çalışmalarına iştirak ettiği de belirtildi. Kılınç’ın, eski Başbakan Bülent Ecevit’ten DSP’nin askerlere teslim edilmesini istediği de kaydedildi.


...

----------


## bozok

*UYARIYORUZ: ERGENEKON OPERASYONLARI HIZLANABİLİR*
** 
 

Tarih 7 Mart 2002.

Harp Akademileri Komutanlığı`nın *`Türkiye`nin Etrafında Barış Kuşağı Nasıl Oluşturulur`* konulu sempozyumda, Erol Manisalı konuşmaktadır:

`Hoşlanalım, hoşlanmayalım AB kesinlikle Hıristiyan kulübüdür. AB bizim yararımızadır ancak, pazarı ele geçirecekse, ulusal sanayiyi bitirecekse, bürokrasiyi Brüksel`den yönetecekse, Kıbrıs, Avrupa ordusu, PKK ve Ermeni konularında Türkiye`ye taban tabana zıt koşullar öne sürüp, `Aksi halde olmaz` derse, `Beni bölmek istiyor, içine almamak için bütün koşulları öne sürüyor` derim`

Söz alan dönemin Milli Güvenlik Kurulu Genel Sekreteri Orgeneral Tuncer Kılınç, ayağa kalkar ve ses getiren, şu açıklamayı yapar:

`üncelikle şahsi görüşlerimi açıkladığımı bilmenizi istiyorum. Manisalı Hoca`nın sözüne katılıyorum. Türkiye`nin yeni arayışlar içinde olması bir ihtiyaç. Bunun da en doğru yöntemi zannediyorum, Rusya ile birlikte, ABD`yi göz ardı etmeksizin mümkünse İran`ı da içerecek şekilde arayış içinde olunması. Türkiye, AB`den hiç yardım görmemiştir. AB, Türkiye`yi ilgilendiren sorunlara menfi bakıyor.`

*Kılınç Paşa'nın en çarpıcı önerisi şöyleydi: `NATO`dan çıkalım`.*

*Tuncer Kılınç, önerisinin nedenini de şu sözlerle açıklıadı:* 

`Türkiye öncelikle, stratejik anlamda kimlerle bağı varsa, o bağları çözmesi lazım. Sağlam düşünüp, bugünün konjonktüründe, kendi bekası açısından ileriye dönük hangi tehditlerle karşı karşıya kalabilir, bunları yeniden iyi değerlendirebilmek için ayaklarındaki bağı çözmesi lazım. Bu bağlardan bir tanesi NATO`dur. Eğer NATO`dan sıyrılırsanız, ABD`nin size bakışının ne kadar doğru olup olmadığının, hayrınıza veya şerrinize olup olmadığının kararını daha kolay verirsiniz. Bugün Amerika, Türkiye`ye zaman zaman stratejik dost diye bakıyor, ama hiçbir zaman dostça davranmıyor.`

Bu sözler medyada çok tartışıldı.

Kılınç'ın sözlerine karşı çıkanlar tesadüf kuşkusuz (!) bugün Kürt sorununu çözmek isteyen *"12 Dev Gazeteci"*ydi.

Kılınç'ın sözlerini destekleyenler ise Silivri Cezaevi'nde!

Neyse...

Dönelim o günlere...

Kılınç'ın sözlerinden iki ay önce, 14 Ocak 2002'de Rusya Genelkurmay Başkanı Anatoli Kvaşnin Türkiye gelmiş, dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu ile askeri işbirliği antlaşması yapmıştı.

Harp Akademileri toplantısından üç ay sonra Orgeneral Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu 3 Haziran 2002'de Moskova'ya gitti.

Türkiye ile Rusya askeri antlaşmaları sıkı bir ittifak kurmaya götüyordu.
Yani Orgeneral Kılınç'ın sözleri öylesine söylenmiş sözler değildi. Ayakları yere basıyordu.

*TSK'nın bugün neden hedef olduğunu bir de bu açıdan düşünür müsünüz?*

*Kılınç Paşa Ergenekon sanığı yapıldı.*

Kıvrıkoğlu ise ısrarla Ergenekon'un 1 Numarası yapılmaya çalışıldı.

O yılları anımsayalım.

ülkenin başındaki saç ayağında kimler vardı:

Cumhurbaşkanı A. Necdet Sezer, Başbakan Bülent Ecevit ve Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu.

Bu üçlü, dış politika konusunda farklı düşünmüyordu; Rusya ilişkilerinden son derece memmundular.

Keza İran ile ilişkiler de normalleşmişti.

Türkiye Rusya ilişkileri 5-6 Aralık 2004'te yepyeni bir aşamaya geldi.

500 yıllık komşuluk ilişki içinde Türkiye'ye Rusya'dan ilk kez üst düzey bir konuk geldi: Putin.

Anıtkabir'i ziyaretinde *"Yolumuz Atatürk'ün yoludur"* diyen Putin Türkiye kamuoyundan sempatik alarak ülkesine döndü.

Putin daha sonraki tarihlerde Cumhursbaşkanı A. Necdet Sezer ile Karadeniz ekonomik işbirliği için görüşmeler yaptı.

Bu arada...

ABD, Soğuk Savaşı sonrası dünyayı yeniden şekillendiriyordu.

*şimdi söyler misiniz:*

Türkiye'nin ABD dışında yeni bir müttefik içinde olmasına Amerika nasıl bakıardı?

Kafkasya ve Ortadoğu'daki petrol doğalgaz enerjilerini hangi silahlı güç sayesinde sahip olacaktı?

Türkiye ve TSK gözden çıkarılamazdı.

Ama Türkiye elden uçuyordu...

*Sonra ne oldu?*

*Ergenekon operasyonları başladı.*

İsim isim bakın gözaltına alınan, tutuklanan tüm sanıkların ABD karşıtı olması ve Rusya'yla ilişkilere sıcak bakan isimler olması tesadüf mü?

Odatv hep yazıyor; Ergenekon soruşturmasını yeni dünya düzenini görmezlikten gelerek analiz edemezsiniz.

Balkanlar, Ortadoğu ve Kafkaslar'daki Soros destekli* "renkli devrimlerden"* Ergenekon'un farkı yoktur.

Uzatmayalım...

Evet...

Putin yine Türkiye'de...

Bakalım bu ziyaret yeni bir Ergenekon operasyonu dalgası başlatacak mı?



*odatv.com*
6 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*YANDAş MEDYA İNSANİ DEğERLERİ UNUTTU*
** 
 

Ergenekon davası tutuklu sanıklarından İşçi Partisi Basın Bürosu Başkanı Hikmet üiçek Odatv’ye mektup gönderdi.

Mektubunda,kamuoyunun yeterince bilmediği Org. şener Eruygur’un sağlık durumundan söz etti. 

şener Eruygur’un hafızasını kaybettiğini belirten Hikmet üiçek’in mektubu:


“Odatv’nin 22 Temmuz 2009 günlü haberinde sözünü ettiğiniz Avukat Nusret Senem, 8 Ağustos 2009 günü cezaevinde 500. gününü doldurmuş olacak!

Avukat Senem 500 gündür Ergenekon tutuklusu. 

Neler yazılmadı ki Senem için. 

Bilgisayarında* “Yargıtay Krokisi”* bulunmuştu!

Yargıtay’a yönelik sabotaj ve suikast hazırlığı içindeydi!

Hatta bilgisayarının harddiskini yakarken *“kıskıvrak yakalanmış”*tı!

şimdi Nusret Senem, bu yalanları yazan gazetelerden birer birer tazminat kazanıyor. 

Daha da önemlisi Ergenekon’un İkinci İddianamesi’nde Savcılar, bu *“Yargıtay Krokisi”* masalı için *“suç isnat etmediklerini”* söylüyorlar (s.101 - 105). 

*Savılar, suç atfetmekten vazgeçtik diyorlar ama Senem’in tutukluluğu devam ediyor!*

Benim size söz etmek istediğim bu değil. 

Org. şener Eruygur’un durumu. 

Kamuoyu yeterince bilmiyor. 

Eski Jandarma Genel Komutanı. 

Emekli Orgeneral. 

1 Temmuz 2008 günü gözaltına alındı. 

6 Temmuz 2008 günü tutuklandı. 

17 Eylül 2008 günü tutuklu bulunduğu Kocaeli/Kandıra 1 No’lu F Tipi Cezaevi’nin koğuşunda merdivenlerden düştü, beyin kanaması geçirdi. 

Uzun süre GATA’da tedavi gördü. 

21 Eylül 2008 günü sağlık nedeniyle tahliyesine karar verildi. 

*Org. şener Eruygur hafızasını kaybetti.* 

Cezaevi’nde ikibuçuk ay değil, iki gün kaldığını sanıyor!

Yalnızca eşini ve kızını tanıyor!

Avukatı Filiz Eren’i kızı sanıyor!

Doktorlar, Org. Eruygur’un* “sosyalleşmesi için”* sokağa çıkarılmasını istiyorlar. Eşi bir kez sokağa çıkardı. Yeni şafak “*Bağdat Caddesi’nde görüldü”* diye yazdı. Ancak Org. Eruygur, sesten ve gürültüden rahatsız olduğu için hemen geri dönüldü. 

Bu yüzden televizyon da izleyemiyor. 

Zamanla başka şeyler de hatırlayacak, hafızası güçlenecek. 

Ancak…

Org. Eruygur okur – yazarlığı da unuttu!

Org. Eruygur hiçbir zaman okuma – yazma bildiğini hatırlayamayacak!

üünkü beynin o bölümü, geçirdiği kanama sırasında tahrip oldu. Onanmaz biçimde. 

Ancak, 6 – 7 yaşındaki bir çocuk gibi okuma yazmayı yeniden öğrenmesinin mümkün olduğunu söylüyor, doktorlar. 

Org. şener Eruygur 68 yaşında. 

İkinci İddianame’nin bir numaralı sanığı Org. Eruygur’un, Adli Tıp’a gönderilmesini istiyor savcılar. 

*üyle ya! İyileştiyse hapse tıkılmalı tekrar!*

21 Temmuz 2009 günlü Yeni şafak *“Hafızası Karıştı”* diye manşet atmış. 

*“Hafıza problemini gerekçe gösteriyor”*muş, Org. Eruygur! Yoksa, hafıza kaybına neden olacak bir rahatsızlığı yokmuş!

Org. şener Eruygur’un durumu böyle. 

6 Ağustos günü mahkemenin vereceği karar bekleniyor. 

Sizce bu adalet mi?

Sevsinler böyle adaleti! 

*Hikmet üiçek*
*İşçi Partisi Basın Bürosu Başkanı* 

*Silivri 4 No’lu Kapalı Cezaevi F-9 / Alt”*



*Odatv.com*
6 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*BEDRETTİN DALAN'IN ABDULLAH üCALAN'LA İLGİLİ ACAYİP İDDİASI* 
**
 

Birazdan aktaracağımız habere göre yakında hem Ergenekon sanıkları hem de Abdullah ücalan için yakında af çıkacak.

Bu haber bir istihbarı bilgiye değil, iddiaya dayanıyor. 

Kaynağımız Ergenekon iddianamesi. 

Savcılar af meselesini ciddiye alıp iddianameye koydukları için biz de bu haberi yapıyoruz.

**** 

İddianamenin Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Mehmet Haberal ile ilgili bölümünde, Haberal’ın firari Bedrettin Dalan’la telefon görüşmesine yer veriliyor. 10 Ocak 2009 tarihinde gerçekleşen görüşmenin kayıtları şöyle: 

Dalan: *"...vallaha hocam bana daha büyük bir istihbarat geldi, söyleyeyim. Bu telefonumda dinleniyor istedikleri gibi dinlensin... Seninki de dinlenir garanti”*

Haberal:* “Ha tabi tabi ben biliyorum ha"* 

Dalan:* "Daha trajik bi istihbarat geldi istihbaratta şu bunlar şimdi böyle Atatürkçü, Laik, Cumhuriyetçi, Vatansever kişileri toplayacaklar daha fazla 11. ve 12. dalga gelecek ondan sonra da bunları bunları affediyoruz affediyoruz hikayesiyle genel bir af kanunu çıkaracaklar oh Bedrettin DALAN'ı affettik işte neydi şunu da affettik bunu da affettik yani vatanseverler ama onu affederken Apo da affonulmuş olacak yani"*

Haberal: *"Hı olabilir o"* 

Dalan:* "Teröristlere biraz da bunun için bu operasyonlar yapılıyor diyorlar ve bunu ben yeni duydum bu Amerikada duydum"* 

İddianameden aynen aktardığımız bu konuşmalara göre yakında genel af çıkacak, ücalan’da aftan yararlanacak. 

ücalan’dan Kürt Barışı için yol haritası beklediğimiz şu günlerde, Bedrettin Dalan’ın iddiasını en azından kayda girsin diye haber yaptık. 



*Odatv.com*
6 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*TUNCAY GüNEY ANNESİ üZERİNE NİYE YEMİN ETTİ?*
**
 

Ergenekon üçüncü iddianamesinin 13’üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından kabul edildiği gün, ilginç bir gelişme yaşandı. 

*"Karakutu", kilit isim", "haham yardımcısı"* gibi sıfatlarla anılan Tuncay Güney'in, Türk Dışişleri Bakanlığı kanalıyla Kanada'ya gönderilen sorulara yanıt vermekten kaçındığı için evrakın iade edilmesine karar verildiği ortaya çıktı. 

13’üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün,* "Son aldığımız bilgilere göre sanıyorum, Tuncay Güney Dışişleri Bakanlığı’na ifade vermekten kaçındığı için evrakın iadesine karar verildi”* dedi.

****

Halbuki Tuncay Güney Ergenekon soruşturması başladığı günden bu yana sık sık gazetecilerle konuşan, televizyon televizyon dolaşıyor. Peki savcılığın resmi talebini neden geri çevirdi? 

Kanada'da yaşayan Tuncay Güney'e* "Sen konuşmak için can atardın. Ne oldu da savcılığın talebini reddettin?”* diye sordum. Güney söze,* "Vallahi yemin ederim, ne Türk Dışişleri'nden, ne Türk elçiliğinden, ne Türk mahkemesinden hiçbir şey gelmedi"* diye başladı. Samimiyetini pekiştirmek için de, *"Anamın üstüne yemin ederim"* dedi.

**** 

Tuncay Güney'in kafası son derece karışmış durumda. Hatta ciddi tedirginlik yaşadığı da söylenebilir. Kanada'daki avukatıyla sık sık konu üzerinde değerlendirme yaptığını söylüyor. Avukatı bile, *"Bu ne biçim iş"* demiş ve Güney'i de uyarmış: *"Sakın basına bir açıklama yapma."*

Tuncay Güney’e *Türkiye’den bir evrak gönderilmiş olabilir ama Kanada otoriteleri sana özellikle iletmemiş olabilir mi”* diye sordum. Güney, “* Olabilir, Kanada devletine sorsam benimle ilgili bir şey geldi mi diye, bana bilgi vermezler”* dedi. 

****

Güney avukatı aracılığıyla Kanada devletine de kendisiyle ilgili bazı şartlar öne sürmüş. Kesinlikle sanık ya da şüpheli sıfatıyla ifade vermeyeceklerini 1 yıl önceden ifade etmiş.

Güney, anladığım kadarıyla yalnızca tanık sıfatıyla konuşmak istiyor. Bunun için de şartları var. Türkiye'den bir yetkili gelecek ve görüşme kamera önünde olacak. Yanında avukatı, yeminli tercüman ve Kanada devletinden bir gözlemci olması koşuluyla tanıklık edeceğini aktarıyor.

****

Güney'in avukatı, *"Türkiye'den 2 yıldır gelen bir yetkili görmedim"* diyormuş. Güney sonra da ekliyor: *"Ben bu işten hiçbirşey anlamadım."* 

Güney* “şüpheli”* kabul edilmesini içine sindiremiyor. Tanıklık teklifi de gelmediğini söyleyen Güney'in sözlerinden tanıklık için hazır olduğunu ama ortaya çıkan yeni durumla kendisini koruyacak bazı alternatif çözümler ürettiği izlenimini edindim.

Güney konuşmamızda, *"Türkiye'ye kesinlikle gelmem"* diyor. Sonra da ekliyor: "*Alternatifimiz var. İki dakikada alternatifi devreye sokarız. Bunun farkındalar."* Ama bu alternatifin ne olduğunu Güney açıklamıyor!

****

Kanada'da ilticacı pozisyonuyla bulunan Güney'e göre, Türkiye'den sanık olması amacıyla gelecek bütün dosyalar otomatik olarak geri çevrilirmiş. Kanada gibi güvenli bir ülkede olduğu için şanslı olduğunun altını sık sık çizen Güney, bakın ilginç bir laf daha ediyor: 

*"Gel de Kanada'ya minnet duyma. Demokrasi bu."* 

Hatta ekliyor:

*"Kanada'da bir avukatım var. Daha bir dolar ödemedim."*




Tutkun Akbaş
*Odatv.com*

7 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*HANGİ PROFESüR “BENİ DE ERGENEKON SANIğI YAPIN” DİYE üAğRIDA BULUNDU?*
** 
 

Ergenekon Davası’nın 3. İddianamesi’nin de Silivri’deki 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce kabul edilmesinin ardından, *Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği* Kurucu üyesi ve Gazi üniversitesi İİBF İktisat Bölümü üğretim üyesi Prof. Dr. *Mustafa Altıntaş*, “Tüm Yurtseverlere” çağrıda bulunarak, “Kendinizi sanık listesine yazdırın!” dedi. Yasal toplantıların ve “Cumhuriyet’e Saygı Mitingi”nin bile suç sayılmaya çalışıldığını söyleyen Prof. *Altıntaş*, “Bu suçlara (!) katılanların mahkemeye başvurarak, kendileri hakkında ‘*ihbarda’* bulunmalarını” istedi. “Kendimi de ‘*suçlu listesine alınması gereken’* biri olarak görmekteyim” diyen Prof. Altıntaş’ın çağrısı şöyle:

“TüM YURTSEVERLERE, DEMOKRATİK, LAİK VE SOSYAL HUKUK DEVLETİNE YüREKTEN BAğLI VE VURGUN OLANLARA üAğRI

Birincisi, ikincisi derken üçüncüsü sahneye konulan iddianame ve bu iddianameyi daha da anlamlandıran (!), daha da içerik kazandıran (!) *Ali Kemal’**ler*in yazdıkları, çizdikleri ile amacın; Birinci Dünya Savaşı sonrası oluşturulmak istenilen “*yeni dünya düzenine”* boyun eğmeyen, başkaldıran ulusumuzun yarattığı demokratik, laik Cumhuriyeti kuranların, bunu geliştirmek isteyenlerin ve savunanların cezalandırması, yıldırılması olduğu bir kez daha ortaya çıkmış bulunmaktadır. Asıl saldırılanın *“Atatürk Cumhuriyeti”, “Atatürk / Türk Devrimi”* olduğu, bütün çıplaklığı ile ortadadır. Yüz akımız olan ve 20. yüzyılda başardığımız çağdaşlık atılımlarımızın, uygarlığa yürüyüşümüzün, küresel saygınlığı olan bir devlet kurma girişimimizin bütünüyle mahkÃ»m edilmek istenildiği bütün çıplaklığı ile ortadadır.

Benim sorunum ve içime sindiremediğim, Atlantik’in öte ve bu yakasından yaratılan / üretilen senaryoların, bireyi olmaktan onur duyduğum Türk Ulusu adına yargılama görevini yerine getirenlerce ciddi bulunarak tutuklama ve yargılama gerekçesi kılınmasıdır. Yaşamsal sorunlarımız ortada dururken, insanlarımızın gününden mutsuzluğunun, gelecekten umutsuzluğunun giderilmesi çabalarına hız verilmesi gerekirken, toplumumuzun “*akıl tutulmasına”* zorlanmasını, hukuk devletinin, yasa devletinin gerekleri olarak kabul etmenin, “*yargıya güvenin masalı”* ile avunmanın mümkün olmadığı düşüncesindeyim.

Silivri’de sahnelenen oyunun son perdesinde, kurucusu olmaktan onur duyduğum ve kamu yararına çalışan dernek statüsündeki “*ADD’nin yasal toplantılarına salon vermek*”, *“25 Ekim 2005’teki Cumhuriyet’e Saygı Mitingi”, “14 Nisan 2007’de gerçekleşen Anıtkabir’i, Atatürk’ün tinsel huzuruna gitmek”* bile, “*hükümet darbesine girişmek”*olarak tanımlanmakta ve yargılananlara “*suç”* olarak yöneltilebilmektedir. Sayın Prof. Dr. *Erol Manisalı*’nın katılacağı konferanslara dönük olarak hazırladığı notlar, Sayın *İlhan Selçuk* ile Sayın *Mustafa Balbay* ile çektirdiği fotoğraflar suç kanıtları arasında gösterilebilmektedir. Takke bütünüyle düşmüş, kel görünmüştür. Yeni Dünya Düzeni’ne Türkiye’yi uydurmakla ödevli siyasal güce kim karşı çıkıyorsa, Silivri Davası’nın (Yıldız Sarayı Davası’na ne kadar da benziyor!) zanlısı ve sanığıdır. Almanya’da Nazi zulmüne karşı duyarsızlığından ötürü pişman olan rahibin durumu gerçekleşmiştir. TSK, kendi içinden, önceki komutanları eliyle vurulmaktadır. Türk Ulusu adına yargı yetkisini kullanan yüksek yargıçlar, alt düzeydeki yargı elemanları zanlı ve suçludurlar. AKP’ye rakip olan siyasal partilerin kadroları, hatta bu partilere oy verenler, geleceğin zanlısı ve sanığı kılınacaklardır. 

Herkesin, zanlı ve sanık konumuna düşmemesi için ‘*Sen çok yaşa, başımızdan eksik olma AKP!’* diye biat etmesi gerekmektedir. ‘*Korku İmparatorluğu’*nu oluşturanlar, kendilerinin de içinde boğulabileceği korku çukurunu derinleştirip durmaktadır. Keşke bütün bunlar için, adımıza görev yapan yargı organı kullanılmasa.

*Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği*’nin kurucularından, Sayın Prof. Dr. *Mehmet* *Habera*l’ın *ADD*’ye yasal toplantıları için verdiği salonlarından dinleyici, konuşmacı olarak yer alan; 25 Ekim 2005’deki Cumhuriyet’e Saygı Mitingi’ne, 14 Nisan 2007’deki Atatürk’e yürüyüşe katılan; Sayın Manisalı, Sayın Selçuk ve Sayın Balbay ile aynı fotoğraf karelerinde yer alan, onların düşün ürünlerinden yararlanın birisi olarak, bu eylemlerin suç olarak sıralandığı bir iddianameyi, suç yaratımı / atımı belgesinin ciddiye alınması sonrasında, kendimi de “*suçlu listesine alınması gereken”* biri olarak görmekteyim. Yukarıda sıralanan suçlara (!) katılanların mahkemeye başvurarak kendileri hakkında “*ihbarda”* bulunmalarını, sanık listesine alınmalarını istemeye çağırıyorum. 



*Prof. Dr. Mustafa Altıntaş”*

*Odatv.com*
8 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*Sanıkların Mahkemeye Yönelik Tavrı Sertleşiyor*


*"Ergenekon"* duruşmalarında sanıkların eleştiri oklarını savcılardan mahkeme heyetine doğru yönlendirmeye başladığı görülüyor. 

Duruşmaların başlangıcında içinde bulundukları durumdan savcıları sorumlu tuttukları için savcılara yönelik ağır eleştiriler yönelten sanıkların bu eleştirilerini gittikçe ağırlaşan bir tonla mahkeme heyetine yöneltmeleri mahkeme heyeti ile sanıklar arasındaki diyalogların gerilimini de arttırıyor.

Sanıklar bir çok kez mahkeme heyetinin tamamına veya üyelerine - özellikle Aşıroğlu'na yönelik - redd-i hakim taleplerinde bulundular fakat bütün bu talepler reddedildi.

Bu taleplerin ortak noktası; hakimlerin hükümetin baskısı altında olduğu veya belli bir tarikat veya cemaat mensupluğu iddiası idi. 

Bu talepler reddedilirken; taleplerin yeteri kadar somut delillere dayandırılmaması sözkonusu üyelerin konumunu sarsmak bir yana; üyelerin konumunu güçlendirdi.

Son olarak, mahkeme heyetinde yedek üye olarak görev yapan üalmuk reddi hakim taleplerinin odağına yerleştirilmeye çalışılıyor. 

*2.* Ergenekon davasının ilk duruşmasında sözü alan ilk avukat mahkeme başkanından, yedek üye hakim üalmuk'un konumunun netleştirilmesini istemiş ve bunun üzerine başkan Köksal şengün yedek üyenin, üyelerden birinin mazereti nedeni ile duruşmalara katılamaması durumunda davada kopukluk olmaması için duruşmalara katıldığını açıklamış; karar verecek mahkeme heyetinin ise üç asıl üyeden ibaret olduğunu belirtmişti.

üalmuk'un abisi Fehmi üalmuk'un zamanında AKP'nin kuruluşunda yeralan isimlerden olduğu gerçeği *"Ergenekon"* sanıklarını endişelendiren bir diğer konu. 

üalmuk'un hayat hikayesini bilenler ise bu kaygının yersiz olduğunu çünkü abi üalmuk'un başlarda AKP'ye yakın olmasına rağmen sonradan AKP ile ters düştüğünü ve bu yüzden mesleği gazeteciliği hiç bir yerde icra edemez konuma getirildiğini belirtiyorlar.

Yedek üye üalmuk'la ilgili sanıkların kaygıların yerinde olup olmadığı zamanla netleşecek olsa da; sanıkların mahkeme heyeti ile yaşayacağı sorunların listesi kabarmaya devam ediyor.

Mahkeme heyetine yönelik ağır bir eleştiri yöneltmeye hazırlanan bir diğer isim ise Veli Küçük.

*Küçük'ün bugünkü (04 Ağustos 2009) duruşmada; mahkeme heyetini Nemrut Mustafa Divanı ile karşılaştıran 50 sayfalık bir ek savunma okuyacağı öğrenildi.*

Damat Ferit Paşa hükümeti tarafından vatanseverleri yargılamak için kurulan Divan-ı Harb-i ürfi mahkemesinin ilk başkanı Hayrettin Paşa; Ermeni Patriği tarafından hazırlanan ve İngiliz kumandanı tarafından Damat Ferit'e verilen idam listesini uygulamayı reddetmiş ve istifası üzerine boşalan koltuğa; Mustafa Nazım Paşa getirilmiştir.

İşgal güçlerinin yerli işbirlikçilerle hazırladığı listeleri mahkeme kanalı ile idam etmesi ile tanınan Mustafa Nazım Paşa'nın ismi *"Nemrut Mustafa"*'ya çıktı ve başkanlık ettiği özel mahkemede* "Nemrut Mustafa Divanı"* olarak tarihe geçti.

Veli Küçük'ün;* "Ergenekon"* süreci ile işgal yıllarında yüzlerce vatanseverin haksız suçlamalarla yargılandığı _"Nemrut Mustafa Divanı"_nı örneklerle karşılaştıracağı, alınan kararlardaki ve kullanılan itirafçıların beyanlarındaki paralellikleri ortaya koyacağı belirtiliyor.

Kendisine yönelik en ağır eleştirileri bazen sukünetle dinleyen, bazen ise tepki veren mahkeme başkanı Köksal şengün'ün bu benzetmeye ne tepki vereceği ise merak konusu.



*03.08.2009 / Açık İstihbarat*

----------


## bozok

*"Ergenekon"'dan Kritik İfşaatlar* 


*03.08.2009 / Açık İstihbarat üzel*


Birinci *"Ergenekon"* davasının 102. duruşmasında, mahkeme heyetinin usul yönünde talepleri aldığı sabahki celsesinde sanıkların beyanları sırasında ilginç ifşaatlar yaşandı. 

*"Ergenekon"* soruşturmasındaki bir avukat ünal İnanç'ın savcılar tarafından ifadesi alınması sırasında yaşanan diyaloğu mahkemede şöyle aktardı : (Savcı ünal İnanç'a soruyor) Ali Yasak'ı tanır mısınız?10 yıldır görmüyorum, 10 yıl önce bir kaç kez görüşmüştükGörüşmüşsünüz

Görüşmedim
şU telefonla (telefon numarası söylendi) 2005-2006-2007 yıllarında görüşmüşsünüz

Savcının bu numarayı söylemesi üzerine farkına vardım ki; savcının Ali Yasak'ın numarası dediği aslında müvekkilimin avukatının yani benim numaram. 

Savcılar bu numarayı Ali Yasak'ın zannederek müvekkilime soruyorlar. Ben de bunun üzerine hemen oracıkta savcıların telefonunu çaldırarak, Ali Yasak'ın numarası zannetikleri numaranın benim numaram olduğunu kanıtladım.

Bunun üzerine savcı şu tepkiyi verdi:

*"Ee, bu soruşturmayı biz yapmaz, polis yaparsa olacağı budur"*

Savcı, bu hata üzerine benden bu konudaki taleplerimin zapta geçmemesi için ricada bulundu.
Usul konusunda sözalan İsmail Yıldız; Hakim ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu ile ilgili yaşananların dava sürecine gölge düşürdüğünü belirterek şu ifadeleri kullandı

sağınızda Tayyip Erdoğan oturduğu sürece - ki bu davanın savcısı olduğunu söyledi - siz nasıl sağlıklı karar vereceksinizhükümet buradaki savcıların ve hakimlerin arkasındadır ve esas sorun da budurbeni bir yakınım ziyaret etti. *AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcılarından bir tanesi ile görüşmüş ve İsmail'i niye tutuklattınız diye sormuş.*AKP Genel Başkanı'nın cevabı şöyle olmuş : 

_"Biz onu yazılarından dolayı aldık, yoksa İsmail ne işimize yarar"_ demiş evime geldiklerinde namaz kıldığım için şimdi de Hizbut Tahrir üyesi yapılıyorum. Ben SESAR'ı , buradaki savcılardan birinin yeğeni ile birlikte kurdum. _(Açık İstihbarat : İsmail Yıldız'ın Pekgüzel'i kastettiği öğrenildi)._ Onunla birlikte gidip ofisi kiraladık ve şimdi bu savcı beni terörist olmakla suçluyor. Açıp sorabilirdi beni yeğenine. Sizler; hükümetin bizi cezalandırmak için kullandığı memurlar konumuna düşürüldünüz. Adalet beklerken arkanızda hükümetin gölgesinin olmasını istemiyorum. HSYK tartışmaları sırasında çıkan resmi düzeltmek gerekiyor; bunu sizden bekliyorum.

----------


## bozok

*İddianın Daniskası : Genelkurmay Gülen'e Suikast Planı Yapar mı?*


*Açık İstihbarat / 29.07.2009*


Sendika.Org sitesinde Mustafa Peköz'ün _"Kaybeden Genelkurmay, Kazanan Gülen"_ başlıklı yazısı bilinçli veya bilinçsiz bir çok "dezenformatif" unsur içermektedir. 

Genelkurmay'ın işi Gülen'e suikast planı yapacak kadar ileriye götüreceğini varsaymak; NATO doktrinleri ve yapıları çerçevesinde Genelkurmay ile Gülen'in Komunizmle Mücadele günlerine uzanan yakın işbirliğini gözardı etmektir. Bugün bu işbirliği; radikal İslam'a karşı ılımlı İslam stratejisi çerçevesinde müttefikleri ile ortaklık içindeki devletin makro politikaları kapsamında yurtdışındaki okullar ve cemaat uzantıları ile yapılan işbirlikleri ile devam etmektedir. 

Ayrıca Gülen'in CIA'den* "maaş"* almasına ihtiyacı yoktur. ABD'nin ödeme yöntemleri o düzeydeki istihbarat operasyonlarında çok daha dolaylı ve kapalıdır. Arada tek kuruş transferi olmadan hizmet edeni ihya etmenin binbir yolu vardır. *Bu tarz kolay yalanlanabilir iddialar, sözkonusu kişiyi "çamur atılan mağdur" konumuna düşürüp, gerçek mekanizmaları gizlemekten ve çevresindeki psikolojik sempati kalkanını güçlendirmekten başka bir işe yaramaz.* 

*Gülen; Genelkurmay ve daha doğrusu devlet için için kategorik karşı duruş sergilenecek bir yapı değil, stratejik bahçeyi çeşitlendiren bir çeşit bitkidir; bu bitkinin sürekli budanması gereği ile kökten yokedilmesi gereği ayrı şeylerdir.* Kamuoyu önündeki söylemler ile perde arkasındaki eylemler arasındaki makas dikkate alınmadan bu tarz analizlerin bir geçerliliği olmayacaktır. 

_"Gülen kazandı, Genelkurmay başlıklı"_ analizler olsa olsa Gülen'e haketmediği bir taraf statüsü kazandırmaktadır ki; Gülen'in , ücalan gibi bir _"figure head"_ olduğu asla unutulmamalıdır. Vitrindeki miadları dolunca yerlerine yenilerinin ne zaman konulacağının kararını kendileri değil, vitrin sahibi verir. 

Aşağıdaki yazıda dikkate alınması gereken kısım;* "AKP ve Gülen'i Bitirme Planı"* başlıklı* "belge"*nin servis edilme mekanizmasıdır. *Yazı şu kritik soruyu sormamıştır :* Bu* "belgeyi"* ABD'mi elde etmiştir; yoksa kurum içindeki rakip klikleri bertaraf etmek isteyen birileri tarafından mı servis ve hatta imal edilmiştir? 

Daha da önemlisi aşağıdaki yazı dolaylı olarak Gülen'i Ordu karşısında bir taraf haline getirerek; Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ'un Harp Akademileri'ndeki konuşmada yaptığı _"taraf olarak muhatab alma"_ hatasını derinleştirmeye mi hizmet etmektedir? 

*Açık İstihbarat*

------------------------ *Sendika.Org'da Mustafa Peköz'ün Yazısı* -------------------------
Türkiye’de rejim değişikliğinde mücadele esasen iki güç tarafından yürütülüyor. Bunların bir tarafını kendisini cumhuriyetin kurucusu ve sahibi gören Genelkurmay, yani bütünlüklü söylersek ordu oluşturuyor. İkinci tarafını ise 1965’ten beri sistemli olarak devleti ele geçirmeye çalışan ve ekonomik olarak bir tekel haline gelen, uluslararası ilişkilerde önemli bir güç olmaya başlayan Gülen cemaatidir. Kıyasıya bir rekabet içinde olan, bazen açık bazen gizli yürütülen çatışmada galip gelenin Gülen cemaati olduğu artık giderek ordu tarafından da kabul edilmeye başlandı. 

Bir dönemler ordu tek hakim güçtü. Generaller kılıçlarını kuşanır Meclise gelir, genelkurmay başkanını reis-i cumhur seçtirirlerdi. Bu bir bakıma zorunluydu. İstedikleri zaman darbe yapar, yasa çıkartırlardı. Hem fiili karar mekanizması hem pratik uygulayıcı işlevine sahip olurlardı. Atatürkçülüğü, milletin bölünmez bütünlüğünü dillerinden düşürmezlerdi. üünkü sırtları güçlüydü. Amerika’nın çocukları olmaktan övünürlerdi. Komünizme karşı aktif görev almışlardı. Kredileri büyüktü. Kendilerini devletin tek sahibi görüp, ABD’nin ihtiyaçlarına bağlı olarak askeri strateji oluşturuyorlardı. 

Uluslararası ve özellikle de bölgenin politik koşullarında değişiklikler oldu. ABD’nin bölgesel ihtiyaçları da farklılaştı. Sovyetler Birliği dağıldı ve küresel güçler bölgeye yönelik, bu kez Ilımlı İslam projesini uygulayama koydular. 1965’ten beri ABD ile derin ilişkisi olan Gülen, özellikle 1980’lerden itibaren Avrasya bölgesinde çok yoğunluklu bir çalışma örgütledi ve ABD için yeni kanallar açtı. 

Bölgesel ilişkiler bakımından Ordu ile ilişkilerini dengeli yürüten ABD, bu kez, Gülen cemaatini çok hızlı bir şekilde ön plana çıkarttı, destekledi. Türkiye’nin iç politikasında ılımlı İslamcılığın bir model olarak uygulanması için politik zeminini giderek genişletti. Bu yönelim, aynı zamanda ordu için politik alanın daralması anlamına geliyordu. 

ABD için ikincil duruma düşen ve artık istediği gibi hareket edemeyen generallerin bütün darbe hazırlıkları anında deşifre ediliyor. Bir bakıma kapanı kıstırılmış durumda. Elindeki iktidar olanaklarını giderek kaybetmeye başlayan ordunun direnci, bütün çırpınışlarına rağmen önemli oranda kırılmış bulunuyor. Dengeler Gülen cemaatine doğru kayıyor. 

Gülen ve AKP iktidarını bitirme planı olarak ortaya atılan ‘yeni’ darbe hazırlıkları ciddi bir tartışma konusu yarattı. Genelkurmay, böylesi bir planın kendileri tarafından hazırlanmadığını belirtti ve kesin bir dille reddetti. Hiçbir internet girişi olmadan bu belge nasıl geldi ve kamuoyuna pazarlandı. Aslında generaller bunu çok iyi biliyorlar. *Söz konusu belge, ABD tarafından Gülen’e servis edildi. Gülen bu belgeyi, çok özel olarak güvendiği danışmanı Bünyamin ile Erdoğan’ın Yeni şafak’ta Yasin Doğan adıyla yazan danışmanı Yalçın Akdoğan’a elden teslim mi etti diye sormak gerekir.* 

Ordu ile ilgili belgeleri deşifre etmekle görevlendirilmiş bulunan Taraf Gazetesine bu belge elektronik posta ile gelmedi, doğrudan elden iletildi. *Bünyamin denen kişi, Gülen ile Erdoğan-Gül arasındaki aracıdır. Bu kişi istediği zaman Başbakan ve Cumhurbaşkanı veya her hangi bir bakanla görüşebilir.* 

Generallerin birçok telefon konuşması deşifre ediliyor ve birçok faili cinayetin azmettiricisi subayın isimleri basında açıklanıyor. Bu bilgeler ABD tarafından alınıp, Gülen üzerinde İslamcı AKP hükümetine iletilmektedir. Bunların internet girişlerini bulmak gerçekten son derece zordur. Erdoğan rahat, çünkü bilgilerin kaynağını biliyor. 

*ürneğin, Genelkurmay’ın 3 istihbarat elemanı ABD tutukludurlar.* Bunlar özenle basında gizleniyor. Peki, neden tutuklandılar? *Genelkurmay istihbaratçıları Gülen hakkında özel olarak bilgi toplamak ve daha sonra suikast yapmak için görevlendirilmişlerdi. CİA bu kişileri gözaltına alıp tutukladı. ABD, belki bu istihbaratçıları daha sonra orduya karşı bir tehdit unsuru olarak kullanmak için elinde tutuyor.* 

Gülen ile ABD arasında çok daha ilginç bir ilişki var. Gülen ABD’de süresiz oturum almak için yaptığı başvuru dosyasına koydu bir belge var: *35 yıldır CIA’dan maaş aldığına dair banka dekontları bu dosyanın içindedir.* Genelkurmay bu belgeden haberdar olmasına rağmen hiçbir şey yapmıyor ve yapamaz. *üünkü Gülen, komünizme karşı mücadele politikasında, genelkurmaya bağlı üzel Harp Dairesi ile ilişki içindeydi ve aktif görev almıştı.* 

Gülen, ABD’de kendinden emin bir şekilde 180 dönümlük arazi üzerinde kurulmuş bir malikanede kalıyor. 220 tane FBİ ajanı tarafından çok sıkı olarak korunuyor. Her gün dünyanın değişik ülkelerinde ziyaretçileri oluyor. Türkiye’den de sık sık ziyaretçileri gider. Gülen, kurulan ‘Dünya İslam Birliği’nin liderliğini ABD’nin kontrolündeki bu malikanede yapıyor. Bütün gelişmeler, toplantılar, alınan kararlar CIA tarafından bilinmektedir. Hatta Genelkurmay, bütün gelişmeleri takip etmekle ve hatta zamanında bilgilenmekle birlikte, yapacak bir şeyleri kalmadığının da farkında. 

Generallerin direnci henüz tam kırılmamakla birlikte, yeni sürece sessizce ayak uydurmaya çalışıyorlar. İslamcılaşan Türkiye’nin politik-toplumsal yapısına uygun olarak ordunun yeniden konumlandırılmasına yönelik adımlar atılmaya başlanması, gelişme sürecinin bir parçası olarak değerlendirmek gerekir. 

Gülen cemaatinin en önemli hedeflerinden birisi de askeri okullar içerisinde örgütlenmekti. Cemaatin ordu içerisindeki örgütlenmesine karşı hassas olan Generaller sürekli tasfiyeler yaparlar. Yüksek Askeri şuura kararlarının en önemli ve en çok tartışılan yanı ‘İrticai faaliyetleri’ nedeniyle bazı subay ve astsubayların ordundan atılmasıdır. Ancak bu kararların pek başarılı olmadığını gören Genelkurmay, toplumun İslamcılaşma sürecine kendisini uyarlamaya başladığını gösteriyor. 

Genelkurmay sitesinde yapılan bir açıklamadan anlaşılıyor: “1983 yılında Din Kültürü ve Ahlak Bilgisi dersinin ilköğretim okulları ile lise ve dengi okullarda okutulacak zorunlu dersler arasına alınmasından sonra, 1739 sayılı Milli Eğitim Temel Kanunu esas alınarak hazırlanan, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri Orta üğretim Okulları Yönetmeliği’ne göre İzmir Maltepe, İstanbul Kuleli askeri liselerinin 9, 10, 11 ve 12’nci sınıflarında ‘Din Kültür ve Ahlak Bilgisi derslerinin verilmesi için ilahiyat branşından çeşitli rütbelerde, 10 subay istihdam” edileceği açıklandı. 

Ordunun Ilımlı politik İslamcı sisteme doğru yeniden konumlandırılması süreci fiilen uygulanmaya başlandı. Türkiye’nin iç politik iktidar ilişkilerinde ordunun önemli oranda güç kaybetmesine paralel olarak arka planında daha çok Gülen’in bulunduğu İslamcı politik hareketin etki gücü artmaya devam ediyor. 

Ancak sistem içerisinde daha kapsamlı bir iç çatışmanın olmayacağını, uluslararası küresel güçlerin inisiyatifinde sistem kurumları arasında bir uzlaşmanın oluşacağını var saymak daha gerçekçi bir değerlendirme olacaktır. 


...

----------


## bozok

*"Ergenekon"'da Bir İlginç Dilekçe*


*07.08.2009 / Açık İstihbarat*



Ergenekon kovuşturması devam ederken 41. duruşmada tutuksuz yargılanmak üzere serbest bırakılan Muammer KARABULUT, CMK' nın 250. maddesi ile görevli İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine Antalya Nöbetçi Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi aracılığıyla başvurarak, soruşturma ve kovuşturmayı yürüten birimlerin Anayasa’nın başlangıç ilkeleri ile 2, 9, 10, 11, 13, 17, 25, 26, 34, 36, 38 ve 39. maddelerine aykırılığından dolayı, Anayasa Mahkemesi karar verinceye kadar, davanın geri bırakılmasını talep etti.

*Anayasanın 152. maddesi gereği* mahkeme,

_“...taraflardan birinin ileri sürdüğü aykırılık iddiasının ciddi olduğu kanısına varırsa, Anayasa Mahkemesinin bu konuda vereceği karara kadar...”_ 

Silivri yerleşkesinde devam eden kovuşturma ve dolayısıyla iki yıldır devam eden soruşturmayı geri bırakabilecek.

Anayasa Mahkemesinin, Anayasa’ nın kendi çerçevesine aykırı olan 250. madde ile görevli mahkemenin varlığına son vereceğini iddia eden Muammer KARABULUT konuyla ilgili yaptığı yazılı açıklamada şunları belirtti: 


_Karar vermek üzere talebimi değerlendirecek olan mahkeme varlığına ilişkin kararı Anayasaya Mahkemesine götürmek durumunda kalacaktır.

Anayasamızın 13. maddesinde belirtildiği üzere, “Temel hak ve hürriyetlerle ilgili genel ve özlerine dokunulmaksızın yalnızca Anayasanın ilgili maddelerinde belirtilen sabeplere bağlı olarak ve ancak kanunla sınırlanbilir. 

Bu sınırlamalar, Anayasanın sözüne ve ruhuna, demokratik toplum düzeninin ve laik Cumhuriyetin gereklerine ve ölçülük ilkesine aykırı olamaz.” Yine Anaysasanın 11. maddesine göre de “kanunlarda Anayasa'ya aykırı olamaz” denilmiştir. 

Fakat doğal olarak, yetkisi ve sorumluluğu tamamen siyasi iktidarda olan 250. Madde ile yetkili özel mahkeme, yürütülen davada tarafsızlığını koruyamaz duruma gelmiştir. Ve bir dizi hukuksuzluğun yaşanamasına neden olmuştur…

Yaşananların en somut örneği ise 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görev yapan hakim Necat EDA’nın_ “baskı altında”_ olduğunu belirterek davadan çekilmesidir... Baskı ise ilgili davada aldığı tahliye kararlarına karşı Adalet Bakanlığından gelen soruşturma talebidir… 

Hakim Necat EDA bu durumu “kurumsal baskı” vurgusu ile açıklamıştır! 

Diğer tarafta iktidarın emrinde olan davaya diğer bir örnek ise CMK’nın 250. Maddesinin 3. Fıkrasında belirtilen muvazzaf askerin yargılanmasının önünü açacak olan “hali dahil” yerine, “halinde” kelimesinin gelmesi sonucu oluşan tepkidir… 

Tepkinin ana kaynağı da yine Anayasaya aykırılık olmuştur!.. Burada aykırılık bir kelime olurken, yasanın tamamının Anayasaya aykırı olduğu gerçeği ise bu vesileye gündeme gelmiş olacaktır!.. 

İptalini istediğim 250. Madde ile görevli birimlerin ilgili yasasına bundan daha iyi “kuvvetli şüphe” olamaz.

Yine Anayasaya aykırılığından dolayı kapanan DGM' lerin yerini alan 250. Madde ile yetkili birimler, 4 Aralık 2004 tarihinde kabul edilen CMK' nın 250, 251 ve 252. maddelerine göre hareket etmekle ne yazık ki gücünü Anayasadan değil, yürütmeden almaktadır!.. 

Anayasanın "genel esaslar" bölümünün 9. maddesinde 

"Yargı yetkisi, Türk Milleti adına bağımsız mahkemelerce kullanılır" 

denilmesine rağmen, adı geçen mahkemeler bağlı olduğu idari yönün ötesinde kararlarında da Adalet Bakanlığına bağlıdır. 

Dava süresince yaşanan kaos, dolayısıyla çağdaş hukuk normları dışında ve Anayasaya aykırı olarak sürdürülen davada yaşanan hukuksuzluğun asıl nedeni ise 250. madde ile yetkili birimlerin gücünü siyasi otoriteden alması olarak açıklanabilir. 

Eğer bir mahkeme Anayasanın yargılama ile eşitlik ilkesine aykırı olduğu için kapanan DGM’lerin yerine var edilen "CMK'nın 250. MADDESİ İLE YETKİLİ" birimi olarak bir davayı yürütüyorsa yaşanlar normaldir... 

Anayasamıza aykırılığından dolayı kapatılan DGM'lerin yerine kurulan 250. madde ile görevlendirilen mahkemeler, Türkiye'nin hukuk devleti olma isteğine karşı en büyük engeldir!

Doğal olarak uygulamada da görüldüğü üzere 250. madde ile görevli birimler, suç ve cezada olması gereken "kuvvetli şüphe-hukuki deliller" yerine, görevi yürütme erkinden aldığı için, adı geçen soruşturma ile demokrasi, insan hakları, hukukun üstünlüğü ve uluslararası hukuk kuralların hepsine aykırı davranmıştır. 

250. madde ile görevli birimlerce yaşatılan bu hukuksuzluk, bugün iktidarda bulunan anlayışın yarın muhalefete düşmesi durumunda da devam edecektir.

Bundan çıkan sonuç ise hukukta olmayan öç alma anlayışı, 250. madde ile görevli mahkemeler aracılığı ile öç almaya dönüşebilecek olanaklara zemin hazırlayacaktır. 

Tüm bu nedenlerden dolayı mahkemenin adı geçen kovuşturmadaki tüm kararları, Anayasamıza ve evrensel hukuk kurallarına aykırıdır... 

Türkiye'deki hukukçuların belki de hepsi davada ağır hukuk ihlallerinin yaşandığını ifade etmesine rağmen, hiçbir hukukçunun Anayasanın 152. maddesi gereği "aykırılık davası" açılmasını gündeme getirmemiş olmasını da fazlasıyla düşündürücü buluyorum.
_
_Mahkemeye olan talebimi doğrulayacak yüzlerce tepki arasında Yargıtay Onursal Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Vural SAVAş'ın, 

“şu an Ergenekon soruşturması ve kovuşturması diye yapılan operasyon, tamamen Anayasa’ya aykırı. Kanuna aykırı deliller kullanılarak, Ceza Muhakemeleri Usul Kanunu (CMUK) dahil tüm yasalarımız ihlal edilerek yapılan bir operasyon. Ergenekon soruşturması, hükümet ve Adalet Bakanı’nın himayesinde, soruşturma izini verilmediği için hakkında takibat yapılamayan savcılar eliyle gerçekleştiğini” 

ifade eden beyanını örnek olarak gösterebilirim... 

Son olarak, Anayasanın 2. Maddesinde ifade edildiği üzere 

“Türkiye Cumhuriyeti, toplumun huzuru, milli dayanışma ve adalet anlayışı içinde, insan haklarına saygılı, Atatürk milliyetçiliğine bağlı, başlangıçta belirtilen temel ilkelere dayanan, demokratik, laik ve sosyal bir HUKUK devletidir.” 

Onun için bu devlet, Anayasaya aykırı olarak görevini devam ettiren bir mahkeme ile adalet sağlayamaz.

Aksi halde mahkemenin aldığı tüm kararlar başta YARGITAY olmak üzere AİHS aykırılıkları nedeni ile de bozulacaktır!.._


...

----------


## bozok

*Savcıların Aykut Cengiz Engin Sorusu*


*06.08.2009 / Açık İstihbarat üzel*


Bugün Silivri'de 2. *"Ergenekon"* davasının ikinci duruşması gerçekleşti. 2. ve 3. iddianamelerin birleştirilmesi ile sonuçlanan bugünkü duruşma da, diğer duruşmalar gibi renkli anlara ve ilginç ifşaatlara sahne oldu. 

Yaşananların bir kısmını takip ettiğiniz standart kaynaklardan okuma fırsatını buldunuz ama bazıları var ki; ancak davaları içerden izleyen ve dışarıdan hiç bir yere bağlı olmayan bir kaynaktan öğrenebilirsiniz. 

Bugünkü davada yaşanan ve başka yerde okuyamayacağınız bir kaç anektodu dikkatinize sunuyoruz: 
Duruşma sırasında sözalan Tuncay üzkan ; savcıların sorguda kendisine

*"Aykut Cengiz Engin'e talimat vermişsin"* diyerek bir ses bandı çıkardıklarını söyledi ve savcılara şu soruyu yöneltti.

_"Aramızdaki bu diyalog neden iddianamede yok"_ 
Sözalan emekli Albay Atilla Uğur; gizli tanık'ın kendisinin* "gözlüklü şeyhmus"* lakaplı bir PKK'lıyı öldürdüğünü söylediğini fakat bu iddiaya rağmen iddianamede bunla suçlanmadığına dikkat çekti.Levent Temizöz'ün avukatı Ali Rıza Dizdar ile mahkeme başkanı Köksal şengün arasında ilginç bir diyalog yaşandı :Taleplerin ve sanıkların konuşmalarının uzaması üzerine sözalan Dizdar;

_"Artık iddianameyi okutmaya başlayın; neyi bekliyorsunuz anlamıyorum"_

deyince Köksal şengün'ün yanıtı kısa ve anlamlı oldu: 

_"Anlayacaksınız, anlayacaksınız"_
2. davanın ilk duruşmasına renki üslubu ile renk katan Gürbüz üapan bu duruşmada da kendine özgü üslubu ile iddianamede kendisine yakıştırılan suç aletlerine sitem etti. üapan; 

_"Bende CD felan bulamamışlar; herhalde bu yakışır diye bir tabanca yazmışlar. Benim hiç silahım olmadı, tabanca almayı beceremedim. Bir kere suikast ihbarı olmuştu ; tedbir olarak gidip anamgilde yattım, başka da bir şey yapmadım"_

şeklinde konuştu. 
Savcıların sağlık durumunun yeniden belirlenmesi için Adli Tıp Kurumu'na yeniden sevk edilmesi talebinde bulunduğu Hurşit Tolon'un aralardaki neşeli tavrı dikkat çekti. Tolon çevresindekilere; _"bu nasıl örgüt, hiç kimse kimseyi tanımıyor, bir kokteyl verelim de tanışalım"_ şeklinde konuştu. 

Mahkeme; savcıların Hurşit Tolon ve şener Eruygur'un yeniden Adli Tıp'a sevkedilmesi yolundaki talebini reddetti. 

...

----------


## bozok

*MEDYA KORSANLARI VE E.YZB.MUZAFFER TEKİN OLAYI (4)* 


*FETTOş VE TAYYOş MEDYASI YA DA LUCİFER’İN PİüLERİ*


Zaman zaman okurlarımdan bazıları,* “çok fazla argo kelime kullanıyorsun”* diyorlar. Haklılar, hem de çok haklı.

Hatta bazıları *“onların seviyesine inme”* diye ikaz ediyorlar. Onlar da haklılar ama bir insanın onların, yani yaratık bile olmayan hainliği, münafıklığı ve hatta soysuzluğu madara edenlerin seviyesine inmek mümkün değil ki. Onlar alçak da değil, onların çok sevdiklerinin ifadesine göre onlar *“çukur.”*

Bugüne kadar yazdığımız üç bölümde sizlere aktardıklarım pek çok insan tarafından teyid edilmiş gerçeklerdir. Bu teyid işlemlerini yapan da ben değil kardeşimdir. Biz onunla birlikte üç aydan fazla bir süredir bu konunun üzerindeyiz. Hatta, konu ile ilgili olarak Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na kardeşimin gönderdiği *“Bilgi Edinme”* dilekçesine Genelkurmay *“Bilgiler özeldir verilemez”* diye cevap vermiştir. Her ne kadar bu cevap Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin* GİZLİ, üOK GİZLİ* bilgi ve belgelerinin *FETTOş’UN PİüLERİ* tarafından işportaya düşürülmesi ile çelişiyorsa da, bence verilmesi gereken bir cevaptır. Umarız ve dileriz ki, bundan önceki ve/veya sonrasına ait YAş kararlarının GİZLİ olanları, asla işportaya düşmez.

Gelelim esas meseleye; *E.Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN* hakkında çok şey yazıldı ve söylendi. Biz burada E.Yzb.Muzaffer TEKİN’e ait bir dönüm noktası olan YAş Kararı ile Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nden nasıl ve neden emekliye sevk edildiğini inceliyoruz. Hem de bu güne kadar konu ile ilgili tüm gerçekler bilinmesine rağmen, çarpıtılarak kamuoyuna sunulanların aksine, asıl yani gerçek yüzüyle ve ayrıntılarıyla.

Umarız ve dileriz ki, E.Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN kısa sürede özgürlüğüne kavuşur ve kendisi hakkında yalan yanlış her şeyi yazan* LUCİFER’İN PİüLERİ ve MAHDUMLARI* hakkında gerekli yasal başvuruları yapar. Onlardan yüklüce tazminatlar alır, onları suratlarına tükürülmüşten beter eder.

Daha önce de ifade ettiğim gibi, *“ERGENEKON”* adı verilen *üADIR TİYATROSU’*na var güçleri ile destek verenlerin Allah’ı Fettoş, Peygamberleri Tayyoş, Kitapları ise yalan ve iftiralar külliyatıdır.

Kur’an-ı Kerim’e inanan bir insan şunu mutlaka bilir ve ona göre hareket eder.* “Allah nurunu tamamlayacaktır.”* LUCİFER’in PİüLERİ nuru tamamlanmamış alanın neferidir. Allah’ın nuru tamamlandığında onların yüzü, onların kokusu, onların sözleri Allah’a inananlara fosseptik kokusundan daha iğrenç gelecektir. *DECCAL* aranıyorsa ve eğer bu gün yeryüzündeyse adresi UTAH’taki FBI çiftliğidir. Adı da Fettoş’tur, nam-ı diğer Salya Sümük Efendi…


*SİVİL MAHKEMENİN BERAAT KARARI’NA KARşI*
*GERİ DüNüLMEYEN BİR YOL*

Malumunuz olduğu üzere Yüksek Askeri şura Kararları’na yargı yolu kapalıdır. Bu hüküm de 12 EYLüL HAİNLERİ’nin ve onlara kulluk eden soysuzların eseridir. Bu nedenle YAş’ta alınan kararların aksi ispat edilse bile geri dönüşü yoktur. Bu durum HUKUK DEVLETİ olduğunu iddia eden bir devlet için YüZ KARASIDIR. Ama bu bizim tam olarak tespit edebileceğimiz bir durumdur. Yani oyun konulmuş kurlar içinde oynanmaktadır. Bir de bunun aksi vardır. HUKUK’u, ADALET’i, YASALARI katletmelerine, bir adliye mübaşirinin dahi yapmayacağı hataları yapmalarına rağmen hala görevleri başında duran üADIR TİYATRO’sunun bazı görevlerinin durumu ve bunun büyük AYIBI. Bu pisliklerin Türk Yargısı’na sürdükleri KAPKARA leke…

Elimde 1nci Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi’nin Esas: 985/496, Karar: 987/835, C.Sav.:985/2432 sayılı kararının fotokopisi var. Ama, sakın yanlış anlamayın; Kur.Alb.Dursun üİüEK ile ilgili olduğu söylenen sahte indirme imzalı fotokopi değil. “Aslı Gibidir” diye mahkeme tarafından ıslak imza ve mühürle tasdik edilmiş fotokopisi.

_“Hakim: Erol GüLER 17966, C.Sav.Yrd: Turhan NALBANTOğLU 15936._

_Sanıklar; E.Yzb.Muzaffer TEKİN dahil 14 kişi._

_Suç: Toplu olarak ızrar, azmettirmek._

_HüKüM: … bu olaya iştirak eden teğmenler arasında sanıkların olduğuna ve sanıkların bu ızrar fiiline iştirak ettiklerine dair mahkumiyetlerine yeter inandırıcı delil elde edilmediği gibi, sanık Muzaffer TEKİN’in de TCK 64/2nci maddesinin anladığı manada söz konusu sanıklar Talat KURDOğLU ve Nuri AVCI’nın azmettirdiklerine dair inandırıcı delil elde edilemediği hadiseye müteakip tutulan 27.04.1985 tarihli teşhis zabıtları müdahil ve vekillerinin duruşmadaki iddialarından anlaşılmış bu hususta mahkememize vicdani kanaat hasıl olduğundan tüm sanıkların üzerine atılı müsnet suçlarından BERAATLERİNE, sanıkların gıyabında, müdahillerin gıyabında, vekillerinin yüzüne karşı, TALEBE UYGUN, yargı yolu açık olmak üzere verilen karar alenen ve usulen tefhim kılındı.31.12.1987”_

Peki bu davada müşteki olduğunu iddia edenler bu karara itiraz etmişler mi? Evet, etmişler. Ancak YARGITAY, yerel mahkemenin kararını hiçbir şüpheye yer bırakmayacak şekilde ve kapsamda *ONAMIş.*

O karar da elimde;

_“YARGITAY 8nci Ceza Dairesi,_

_Esas No: 1988/2753_
_Karar No: 1988/3672_
_Tebliğname : 8/794_

_KARAR:… müşteki ve müdahil vekillerinin yerinde görülmeyen temyiz itirazlarının REDDİYLE, HüKMüN istem gibi ONANMASINA 19.04.1988 gününde OYBİRLİğİYLE karar verildi._

_Başkan: İ.OğUZ; üye: M.AKSOY; üye: S.YERTUT; üye: N.TANKUT; üye: Y.ALSU.”_


*SOYSUZLARA, ONLARI KULLANANLARA VE ONLARI AZMETTİRENLERE DUYURULUR:*

*Yzb. MUZAFFER TEKİN VE ARKADAşLARI BERAAT ETMİşLERDİR*

Gazeteciliklerini, radyoculuklarını, televizyonculuklarını yalanlar, iftiralar, Fettoş’un kurguları ve buyrukları, Tayyoş’un* “örtülü ödenek”* menbaılı paracıklarına dayalı olarak yapan *“çukur”*lara bir kez daha duyurulur. Yzb.Muzaffer TEKİN ve 11 arkadaşı kendisinin Yüksek Askeri şura kararları sonucu Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nden ilişiğinin kesilmesine neden olan olaydan *BERAAT* etmişlerdir.

Bu yazı dizisi sizlerin eğer varsa yüzlerinizde patlayan *GERüEKLER* tokadıdır.

Ama yazı dizimiz daha bitmedi.

Bundan sonra yazacaklarımız daha da dikkat çekicidir.

Daha da önemlisi; sizler Terörle Mücadele Yasası’nda yapılan AB buyruklu değişiklik nedeniyle *“Terör ürgütü”* olmaktan çıktığınızı sanıyorsanız yanılıyorsunuz. Bir gün bu melanetlerinizin hesabını vereceksiniz. Hem de *“Organize Suç ürgütü”* olarak. O gün karşınıza çıkacak* HAKİM* ve *SAVCILAR, “üADIR TİYATROSU”*nunkilere de benzemeyecektir. Belki melanetlerinizi İ*DDİANAMELERE* dökmek çok zaman alacaktır ama o iddianamede bir tek yalan, bir tek iftira, bir tek kumpas olmayacaktır. O savcıların, o gün, para ile satın alınmış satılık itirafçılara, gizli tanıklara da ihtiyaçları olmayacaktır. üünkü bütün melanetleriniz kamuoyu huzurunda kayıtlara geçmiştir. Tamamı, bu ülkenin ve bu milletin asil evlatları tarafından kayda geçirilmiştir, geçirilmeye devam edilmektedir. 

*İDDİANAME*’lerinizin esasını teşkil eden suç unsurlarının tamamı ve* EK* dosyaları, dava açıldığı gün birkaç saat içinde* SAVCILARA* teslim edilebilecektir.

En büyük endişem, sizleri yargılamak için en az 100.000 kişilik bir stadyum inşa edilmek zorunda kalınacaktır. Sanırım o gün sizleri ancak sizler gibi olan vekilleriniz temsil edeceklerdir. Ancak o vekillerin arasında *LUCİFER* bile yer almak istemeyecek ve şunları söyleyerek vekaletten uzak duracaktır. *“Bunca zamanlık şEYTAN’ın böyle şEYTANLIK görmedim. Ben bile bu vebali taşıyamam.”*

Devam Edecek.



*Gönderen: Cem YAREN / 07.08.2009 / cemyaren.blogspot.com*

----------


## bozok

*Hakimler de gözetleniyor*

 

*Haber: Salim YAVAşOğLU*

Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’nde görülen ümraniye davasında yaşanan kamera skandalı *“Yargıçları gözetliyorlar”* şüphesi doğurdu.

Duruşma salonundaki kameraların davaya bakan hakimlerin oturduğu kürsüyü de kapsadığı ortaya çıktı. Sanık avukatları bu durumun açık bir baskı unsuru olduğuna dikkat çekerken, davaya bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, ses ve görüntü kayıt sistemine ilişkin itirazın incelenmesine karar verdi. ümraniye davalarının görüldüğü Silivri Cezaevi Kampusu bitişiğinde yeni inşa edilen duruşma salonundaki kameralar tartışma konusu oldu. 


*Siz de takip ediliyorsunuz*
Kamera skandalını ortaya çıkaran olaylar şöyle gelişti: İkinci ümraniye davasının 20 Temmuz 2009 tarihinde görülen duruşmasında sanıklardan Durmuş Ali Kozoğlu ve Hatice Bahtiyar’ın avukatı Cavit Subaşı söz alarak mahkeme heyetinin sağ tarafında çaprazda duran kapının üstünde bulunan küçük siyah bir kamerayı işaret ederek, *“Bu kamera 360 derece dönebiliyor ve sizin elinizdeki notları bile zoomlayabiliyor. Bizim de tepemizdeki kameralar aynı şeyi yapıyor. Biz takip ediliyoruz bence siz de takip ediliyorsunuz”* dedi.


*Kamera 360 derece döndü*
Bunun üzerine İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün, *“Bu kamera kürsümüzü görüyor”* dedi, kameranın çevrilmesini istedi. Kamera 360 dereceye yakın döndü ve gerçekten de mahkeme heyetinin elindeki notları görebilecek şekilde zoomladı. Kameranın, mahkeme heyetinin masası ve önlerindeki bilgisayarların da kamera tarafından görüntülendiği ortaya çıktı. Bu görüntünün üzerine bütün mahkeme salonundan uğultular yükseldi. Bazı sanık avukatları, duruşmanın Ankara’dan canlı izlendiğini ima ederek, kameraların yargıçları görüntülemesinin açık bir baskı unsuru olduğunu savundu. Mahkeme heyeti duruşma salonundaki kameraların* uzak erişime açık olup olmadığı* yönündeki talebinin incelenmesine karar verdi.



*08/08/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*şok iddia: Ağar cezaevine para gönderdi!


09.08.2009 - 00:47



*
*Susurluk olayından hüküm giyen üzel Harekatçı polis Oğuz Yorulmaz’ın annesinin, Ergenekon davasında ifade verdiği ortaya çıktı. Anne Nuran Yorulmaz ‘’Mehmet Ağar, oğlum ve arkadaşları cezaevindeyken hepsine paralar göndermiş. Bana da konuşmamam için yazlık ve kışlık ev vaad etti’’ dedi.*


*ANKARA* - Susurluk olayından hüküm giyen ve 4 yıl önce Bursa’da bir barda çıkan çatışmada ölen üzel Harekatçı polis Oğuz Yorulmaz’ın annesinin Ergenekon davasında ifade verdiği ortaya çıktı. Anne Nuran Yorulmaz ifadesinde* ‘’Oğlum ve arkadaşları cezaevindeyken, Mehmet Ağar hepsine dağıtılmak üzere paralar göndermiş. Bu paraları İbrahim şahin alıp oğluma sadece 100 dolar vermiş’’* dedi. 

Ergenekon’un 3. iddianamesinde Nurhan Yorulmaz’ın ifadesi de yer aldı. Yorulmaz oğlunun İbrahim şahin’in yanında çalıştığını belirterek bu süre içince bir kez oğlunu ziyarete gittiğini ve şahin ile de tanışarak odasında oturduğunu anlattı. Yorulmaz ‘*’üay içerken içeri Oğuz’un arkadaşı Ayhan Akça girince biz çıktık. Oğuz bana (Ayhan Akça ile İbrahim şahin, kirli işlerle uğraşıyorlar) dedi. Ben de oğlumu, bu işlere bulaşmaması için ikaz ettim’’* dedi.

*‘’AğAR CEZAEVİNE PARA GüNDERDİ’’*
Oğlunun Susurluk olayı nedeniyle 1 yıl 9 ay tutuklu kaldığını, tahliyesinin ardından da, Sedat Bucak ile görüşmek üzere Ankara’ya milletvekili lojmanlarına gittiğini anlattı. Yorulmaz oğlunun, milletvekili lojmanlarında Mehmet Ağar ile karşılaştığını da belirterek şöyle devam etti:

*‘’ Orada Mehmet Ağar ile karşılaşıyor. Mehmet Ağar oğluma sarılarak cezaevinde bulunduğu sürede kendisine ve arkadaşlarına dağıtılmak üzere İbrahim şahin’e tonlarca para verdiğini söyleyip (Bu paralan değerlendirin, yatırım yapın" diyor. Oğlum da kendisinin eline 100 dolar geçtiğini söylüyor. Ağar ise (Vay şerefsiz, size bu kadar mı verdiler" diyerek konuyu geçiştiriyor. Bunları oğlumun anlatımlarından duydum’’*

*‘’BANA DA YAZLIK VE KIşLIK VAAD EDİLDİ’’*
Oğlunun cenaze töreni sırasında üzel harekatçı Ayhan Akça’nın evine gelerek kendisine* ‘’Anne bak M.A. arıyor, geçmişle ilgili gazetecilere konuşmasın, ne isterse ben gerekeni yapacağım, yazlık, kışlık her türlü yardımı yapacağım diyor"* biçiminde mesaj getirdiğini de öne sürdü. Anne Yorulmaz, küçük oğlumun başına bir iş gelmemesi için daha sonra konuşmadığını da anlattı.

Anne Yorulmaz, *‘’ Bir TV kanalında söylediğim sözlerin de arkasındayım. Sadece Veli Küçük değil, T.ü, M. Y. , M. A. ve İbrahim şahin isimli kişiler de bu çetenin içerisinde. Geçmişte oğlunun yapmış olduğu cinayetlerden ve oğlunun öldürülmesi olayından hepsi sorumlu’’* dedi. Anne Yorulmaz daha önce Star Haber’de Uğur Dündar’a konuşmuş ve oğlunu 94 cinayet işlediğini öne sürerek Mehmet Ağar’ı suçlamıştı.


*(Gazeteport)* 

...

----------


## bozok

*MİT EL KAIDE’YE BİLGİ Mİ SIZDIRDI?* 
** 
 

Son dönemlerde Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı MİT’le ilgili piyasaya sürülen iddialarin ardı arkası bitmiyor. MİT, Ergenekon davasının 103. duruşmasında mahkemenin isteği üzerine bir açıklama yaptı.


Açıklamanın özeti şu:


1. Ergenekon şemasının hazırlanmasında hiçbir katkımız olmamıştır.
2. Tuncay Güney hiçbir zaman teşkilat bünyesinde çalışmamıştır.


Açıklamanın yapıldığı aynı gün Alman basınında MİT’i zor duruma düşürecek yeni iddialarla ilgili haberler ülke gündemine bomba gibi düştü. İddialara göre büyük eylemler hazırlayan Sauerland terör örgütü’nü MİT kurdurmuş. Terör örgütü üyeleri 2007 yılında Almanya’daki ABD tesislerine bombalı saldırı planladıkları gerekçesiyle Almanya’nın Sauerland bölgesinde tutuklanmışlardı.


şimdi Düsseldorf Eyalet Yüksek Mahkemesi bu iddiaların gerçeklik paylarının ne kadar olduğunu araştırıyor. Der Spiegel dergisi, Almanya'nın Türkiye'den bu konuyla ilgili bilgi talep ettiğini yazıyor.


Sauerland terör hücresi sanığı Atilla Selek’in ifadelerine göre Amerikan Merkezi Haberalma Teşkilatı CIA ve Türk İstihbarat Teşkilatı MİT arasındaki bağlantıyı kuran kisi Mevlüt K.. Selek, Mevlüt K.’nin MİT'in *"köstebeği"* ve İstanbul'da planlanan saldırıda kullanılacak patlayıcı maddeleri temin eden kişi olduğunu öne sürüyor. El Kaide’ye yakinligiyla bilinen ve patlayıcıları temin eden kişi olduğunu ögrenen Alman İstihbarati BND’nin, MİT aracılığıyla Mevlüt K.’yla bağlantıya geçtiği söyleniyor. Mevlüt K.’nin kayıplara karışması ve hakkında Federal Savcılık’ın halen tutuklama kararı çıkarmaması bu iddiaların doğruluğunu güçlendiriyor.


Der Spiegel, MİT’in Mevlüt K.'nın 2002 yılına kadar Türk İstihbaratı’nda *"bağlantı adamı"* olarak çalıştığını gayriresmi yollarla doğruladıgını belirtiyor. 

Alman Güvenlik Birimleri ise MİT’in içindeki bir çatlak nedeniyle Almanya’da edinilen bilgilerin islamcı teröristlerin eline geçtiğinden kuşkulanıyor ve Türkiye’den resmi bir açıklama bekliyor.


Davanın bir sonraki duruşması büyük bir olasılıkla 10 Ağustos’ta yapılacak. Bakalım, MİT Ergenekon davasının 103. duruşmasında yaptığı açıklamaya benzer bir açıklama daha yapacak mı?


Son günlerde cemaat tarafinca yeniden piyasaya sürülen MİT’le ilgili iddiaların başka bir hedefi Soner Yalçın. Cemaat, Yalçın’ın MİT'te Mikdat Alpay ekibinden olduğunu öne sürerek hem Yalçın’ın hem de MİT’in güvenirliğine şüphe düşürmeye çalışıyor.

Gizli ve saklı hareket eden bir örgütün ağır suçlamalarla karşı karşı gelmesi doğası gereği kaçınılmazdır. Fakat MİT’le ilgili ortaya atılan iddialarin son günlerde somutlaşması ve artarak devam etmesi kafalarda soru işaretleri yaratıyor.


Bu iddialarin eş güdümlü olarak gündeme getirilmesi rastlantı mıdır?

Yoksa içine sızmayı başaramayanlar MİT’i yıpratarak yeni bir istihbarat servisinin kurulmasi için hazırlık mı yapıyor? Bunlar kim? Cemaat ve CIA MİT’in içinde ne kadar etkilidir? El Kaide ve diğer islamcı terör örgütlerinin görevi bu oyun içerisinde nedir?





*Atilla Coşkun*


*Odatv.com*
6 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*Hilmi üzkök Paşa’ya...*


*Tufan TüRENü*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*10 Ağustos 2009*



*KONUNUN vahametini bizim meslekten bir örnekleme ile anlatmaya çalışacağım.* 

*Bir gün büyük bir gazetenin genel yönetmenine bir uyarı geliyor.*


İddialara göre bazı haber müdürleri sayfalarını kendi çıkarları için kullanıyorlar. 

Daha açıkçası yaptıkları veya yaptırdıkları haberler için para ya da armağan alıyorlar. Yine aynı çıkarlar doğrultusunda bazı haberleri sumen altı ediyorlar.

Böyle bir durumda genel yönetmenin önünde iki yol vardır:

İddiaları inceler, doğruluğuna inanırsa gereğini yapar ve o müdürlere işten el çektirir. İddiaların aslı astarı yoksa zaten sorun ortadan kalkar.

İkinci yol delil olmadığı için olayın üstüne gitmez. 

Ama meslekten ayrılıp köşesine çekildikten sonra bu konuda konuşmaz. Bu örnek hemen bütün meslekler için geçerlidir. 


* * * 

İşte bu nedenle eski Genelkurmay Başkanı *Hilmi üzkök’*ün tutumunu hayret ve ibretle izliyorum.

Bir delinin ifadelerinden yola çıkarak açılan ve giderek laik demokratik cumhuriyete sahip çıkan yurtseverlere dönük bir imha hareketine dönüştürülen yargılamada sanık durumdaki insanlara zarar verecek açıklamalar yapıyor.

Savcılara *“Darbe hazırlıklarından haberim vardı.* *Ama delil yoktu”* diyor. 

Bir gazeteye *“Savcılara neyi öğrenmek istiyorlarsa cevap verdim.* *Ama hukuk kurallarının dışına çıkmadan.* *Savcılar eminim ki işlerini biliyorlardır ve onlara güvenmek zorundayız”* diye açıklıyor. 

Komutan, görevdeyken gereğini yapmadığı bir konuda bugün verdiği bu ifadelerle terör örgütü kurucusu, yöneticisi, üyesi olmakla ve darbecilikle suçlanan, defalarca ömür boyu hapisleri istenen silah arkadaşlarına, bilim adamlarına, gazetecilere, yazarlara ve aydınlara zarar veriyor.

Bu davadaki hukuksuzlukları, iddianame skandallarını, mantıksızlıkları dünyanın sayılı ordularından birini yönetmiş deneyimli bir komutan olarak görmüyor! 


* * * 

*Hilmi üzkök’*e dünyaca ünlü bilim adamı Prof. *Mehmet Haberal’*ın açıklamasını davanın nasıl bir zorlama olduğunu görmesi bakımından bir kez daha okumasını öneriyorum: 

“İddianamedeki sözde terör örgütü ile ilgili tek bilgim sadece medya üzerinden olmuştur. 

Terör örgütü yöneticisi olarak benimle birlikte adı geçen *Yalçın Küçük* ve *İlhan Selçuk* ile sadece aydınlar dilekçesi nedeniyle 25 sene önce karşılaştım. Bu insanlarla birlikte örgüt kurup yönetmem isnadı bir iftiradır. 

*Mustafa üzbek* ve *Erol Manisalı* ile medya finans yapılanması içinde yer aldığım ve yardım ettiğim iddiası kesin bir yalandır. 

Prof. *Fatih Hilmioğlu* ile birlikte aynı örgütte olduğum gerçekdışıdır. 

İddianamede şahsıma yöneltilen diğer suçlamalar da asılsız olup, bu gerçekdışı iddialar nedeniyle 4 aydır bütün özgürlüklerim hukuka, insan haklarına aykırı olarak kısıtlandığı gibi, sağlığımı da ciddi şekilde zedelemiştir. 

Bana isnat edilen konularla ilgili hesabımı, suçsuzluğun *‘suçluluk’* olarak kabul edildiği, başka bir değişle devlete hizmetin cezasız kalmayacağını ispat etmeye çalışan zihniyetlerin işgal ettiği makamlara gereği şekilde verdim.”

*Hilmi üzkök’*e kendi emrinde çalışmış emekli Albay *Hasan Atilla Uğur’*un duruşmada söylediği insanın yüreğini kanatan şu sözlerini de bir kez daha anımsatıyorum: 

*“Yıllarca terörle savaştım.* ücalan’*ı Türkiye’ye getiren ekipte ben de vardım.* *Benim gibi bir adama PKK’lı demek benden sonraki arkadaşlarımın azmini kıracaktır.* *Buna hiç kimsenin hakkı yok.”* 


...

----------


## bozok

*şAMİL TAYYAR MUHBİR DEğİL MUHABİR OL*
** 
 

şamil Tayyar tatili boyunca sanırım beni rüyasında gördü.

üünkü ilk yazısı odatv.com üzerine oldu.

Diyor ki şamil’im Tayyar’ım:

*"(...)* *www.odatv.com.tr**, Ergenekon sanığı Yalçın Küçük’ün arka bahçesi. Zaten yayınları da bunu gösteriyor. Kim Ergenekon’un üzerine gidiyorsa, burada hemen infaz ediliyor.(...)"*

şimdi bak şamil'im Tayyar'ım. Bu olmadı.

Eğer gazeteci isen yazacaksın, *"Kim Ergenekon üzerine gidiyorsa"* *odatv.com hemen onu infazlıyor”* diyorsun. 

ürnek vereceksin. 

İsimler sıralayacaksın.

Yok, eğer sen birilerine,* "Abi bu site sürekli beni ti'ye alıyor; beni küçük düşürüyor, şunları bi dövün"* filan demeye getiriyorsan, bak bu sana yakışmaz işte.

Delikanlı olacaksın. Gazetecilik yapacaksın. üıkıp belgelerini ortaya çıkaracaksın.

Sen yıllar önce ANAP şakşakçılığı yaparken bu sitenin yazarları JİTEM'i, Yeşil'i, faili meçhulleri yazıyordu.

Susurluk'un kirli ilişkilerini yazıyordu.

Kitap oldu, okumadın mı şamil’im?

Peki şamil Tayyar sana soru:

- Behçet Cantürkler öldürülürken sen neredeydin?

- Abdullah üatlı Ankara'da dolaşırken neredeydin? Söylesene arkadaşlık ettin mi?

- Savcılara bunlardan bahsettin mi?

Elin kalem tutuyordu, gazeteciydin, söylesene ne yazdın o dönemlerde?
Hadi açıklasana?

Bizim yazmamızı ister misin?

Ya da...

Sınıf atlamak için hemen her partiye başvurup milletvekili olmak için çırpınmalarını yazalım mı?

şimdi aynı yolda yürüyorsun...

Siyasal gücü arkana alarak *"gazetecilik"* oyunu oynayıp koltuk kapmaya çalışıyorsun. Bunu bilmiyor muyuz be şamil'im.

Bu topraklar senin gibi kurnazları inan çok gördü.

Bak şamil'im.

Gazetecilik yapmak istiyorsan, gel birlikte gidelim; katillerin, Susurlukçuların, karanlık siyasetçilerin, siyasal iktidarlardan beslenmiş mafyaların üzerine.

Var mısın?

Var mısın eski Aydınlıkçı patronunun Ergenekon ifadesini yazmaya.

Hadi, bekliyoruz...

Hadi odatv.com'un her santimi senin emrine hazır.

Hadi var mısın?..

Bugün iddianamelerde adları bile geçmeyen Susurlukçular'ın üzerine gitmeye.

Bak şamil'im...

Biliyoruz bunu sadece sen yapmıyorsun; ne hikmetse odatv ile ilgili son bir ayda sürekli emniyete *"bunları alıp sorgulayın"* diyen yazılar çıkmaya başladı cemaat sitelerinde.

Biz bunları tarihe yazıyoruz; gelecek kuşaklar, odatv.com hangi koşullarda gazetecilikte ısrarını sürdürdüğünü bilsin.

21'inci yüzyıl başında bu topraklarda habercilik yapmanın zorlukları görülsün.

Biz dün o kanın oluk oluk aktığı günlerde de gazetecilik ısrarımızı sürdürdük.

Bugün de taviz vermeyeceğiz.

Biliyoruz, gazetecilik bu topraklarda zor.

Ama madem bu mesleği seçtik sonuna kadar yapacağız.

Bak şamil'im...

Zaman geçer...

İnan bütün bunlar da geçer.

Umarız tarih seni, *muhbir kimliğinle* değil *muhabirlik kimliğinle* yazar.



*Ayhan Bozkurt*

*odatv.com*
10 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*VELİ PAşA üMRANİYE DAVASINI BüYLE ANLATTI* 

*Tarih: 07-08-2009* 

**

*"Birinci iddianame peşrev, ikinci iddianame kafa-kol, üçüncü iddianame kündeye getirme"* 

Birinci *''ümraniye'* davasının tutuklu sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, *''Birinci iddianame peşrev, ikinci iddianame kafa-kol alma ve üçüncü iddianame de kündeye getirme olarak tarihe geçecektir. Dördüncü aşama pes dedirtme aşamasıdır, ama başaramayacaklar''* dedi.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen davanın 103. duruşmasında sanıklara söz verildi. 

Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, duruşmada söz alan tutuklu sanık emekli tuğgeneral Veli Küçük'ün ceketini giymeye başlaması üzerine *''İçeri zaten sıcak. Bazı kuralları kaldırdım, ceketinizi giymenize gerek yok, ama cübbeye kadar gitmez''* dedi.

Veli Küçük, yaklaşık 20 aydır tutuklu bulunduğunu, tutuklanma gerekçesini de diğer sanıklar gibi pek anlamadığını ileri sürerek, bunu ileride anlayacağını umduğunu söyledi.

*''ümraniye''* soruşturmasını ve dava sürecini, tarihi olaylarla karşılaştıran Küçük,* ''Keşke iddianameyi okuyarak, incelemiş olsaydınız. O zaman iade edeceğiniz belliydi. Bize anlatılan Köksal şengün, bu iddianameyi okumuş olsaydı kabul etmezdi''* dedi.

İddianamameyi* ''iftiraname''* olarak nitelendiren Küçük, şunları kaydetti:

*''Darbe planı ve hukuki olmayan hiç bir şey yapmadım. Türk milliyetçisi olmam, Atatürk'ün Cumhuriyetine sahip çıkmam, Misak-ı Milli sınırlarını savunmam, 'İslam'ın ılımlısı, yumuşağı olmaz' demem nedeniyle suçlandım. Bundan dolayı buradayım. Ben 66 yaşındayım. Azrail amcamın oğlu olsa 10-15 yıl sonra ziyaretime gelir. 15 sene yaşamasam da olur. Ben bu yolumdan dönmem, bu suçları işlemeye devam edeceğim. Hedef bizler değil, TSK ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'dır.''* 

Küçük, Edirne'de bir süre görev yaptığını ve bu nedenle güreş sporunu inceleme fırsatı bulduğunu ifade ederek, *''Birinci iddianame peşrev, ikinci iddianame kafa-kol alma ve üçüncü iddianame de kündeye getirme olarak tarihe geçecektir. Dördüncü aşama pes dedirtme aşamasıdır, ama başaramayacaklar''* şeklinde konuştu.

Küçük, soruşturmayı yürütenlerin de bir gün hesap vereceğine inandığını kaydetti.

Necib Hablemitoğlu cinayetinin azmettiricisi olduğunun iddia edildiğini ifade eden Küçük, tutuklu sanık Ergun Poyraz'ın savunmasında söz konusu cinayete ilişkin her şeyi bildiğini, bu konuda yapılacak soruşturmada bildiklerini anlatabileceğini ve her türlü bilgiyi verebileceğini söylediğini anımsattı. 

Küçük,* ''Sayın savcılar bunu niye dikkate almıyor? Bu talep doğrultusunda yeni bir soruşturma başlatılmalı ve cinayet aydınlatılmalı''* dedi.

*''Kürt açılımı''* tartışmalarına değinen Küçük, terör örgütü ele başı Abdullah ücalan ve terör örgütü üyeleri için genel af çıkarılmaya çalışıldığını savundu.

Veli Küçük,* ''mahkemenin hiçbir tarikatın, örgütün ve siyasi düşüncenin etkisinde kalmadan bu siyasi davayı kökünden halledeceğine, Türk adaletinin bu olumsuzlukların üstesinden geleceğine inanmak istediğini''* kaydetti.

Tutuklu sanıklardan Muzaffer Tekin, Danıştay üyelerine saldırı davası sanıklarının bir an önce mahkeme tarafından dinlenilmesini istedi.

Tekin,* ''Gerçeğin ortaya çıkarılmasını istiyorum. Gerçek ortaya çıkarıldığında benim yerimde savcılar oturacak''* dedi.

Tutuklu sanık Kemal Kerinçsiz, basında çıkan haberlere değinerek mahkemenin tarafsız olmadığı yönünde kamuoyunda görüş oluştuğunu ileri sürdü.

Kerinçsiz, şunları söyledi:

*''Sizler kamuoyunun düşüncelerine rağmen bu davaya bakmaya ısrar ediyorsunuz. Bu şartlarda sizin adil ve adaletli olmanıza inanmamız mümkün müdür? Siyasallaşmış bir davada sizin çekilmenizi ya da reddinizi istemiyorum. Sizden sonra gelecek olan heyetin bakış açısının da farklı olmayacağını düşünüyorum. üünkü Beşiktaş adliyesinde kadrolaşma oldu.''*



*ASKERHABER*

----------


## bozok

*SAVCILAR CüG'DE ISRARLI* 



*Tarih: 10-08-2009 / askerhaber.com*

**

*Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı bünyesinde 2003-2004 yıllarında yasadışı kurulduğu öne sürülen Cumhuriyetçi üalışma Grubu (CüG), ümraniye 3’üncü iddianamesinde en önemli dayanaklardan biri.* 


Genel Komutanlık* "Böyle bir grup kurulmadı"* ve Genelkurmay eski Başkanı Hilmi üzkök *"Haberim yok"* dese de, savcılar,* "CüG kuruldu ve ülkede irtica tehlikesinin bulunduğu yönünde kamuoyu oluşturmak için değişik faaliyetlerde bulundu"* iddiasındalar.

üçüncü ümraniye iddianamesinde soruşturmayı yürüten savcıların en önemli dayanaklarından birini, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’nda yasadışı kurulduğu öne sürülen Cumhuriyetçi üalışma Grubu (CüG) oluşturuyor. Ancak savcıların aksine Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı *"CüG kurulmadı",* soruşturma kapsamında tanık sıfatıyla ifadesine başvurulan eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök ise, *"Haberim yok"* diyor.


*DAYANAK: SLAYTLAR*

Soruşturmayı yürüten savcılar, 2003-2004 yılları arasında Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı bünyesinde faaliyet gösterdiği iddia edilen Cumhuriyetçi üalışma Grubu’nun varlığını, yine Ergenekon Davası sanıkları emekli orgeneraller şener Eruygur ve Hurşit Tolon’dan ele geçirildiği öne sürülen slaytlara dayandırdı. İddianamede, CüG’yle ilgili şu ifadelere yer verildi:

Cumhuriyetçi üalışma Grubu, ülkede irtica tehlikesinin bulunduğu yönünde kamuoyu oluşturmak için değişik faaliyetlerde bulundu.

Sık sık irtica tehlikesine karşı seminerler ve toplantılar düzenledi.


*BİRüOK KİşİYİ FİşLEDİLER İDDİASI*

Zaman zaman Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü bünyesinde faaliyet gösteren sivil toplum örgütleriyle birlikte hareket etti.

Sözde irtica ile mücadele adı altında ülkemizin tüm bölgelerinde ve birçok kamu kuruluşlarında görevli bulunan vatandaşlarımızı siyasi, dini görüşlerine ve ırki kökenlerine göre ayrıştırarak kişisel verilerini kaydetti.

Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı Planlama Koordinasyon ve Güvenlik Daire Başkanlığı bünyesindeki İstihbarat Yönetim şubesi’nde faaliyet gösterdi.


*RAPORLAR EUYGUR'A* 

Cumhuriyetçi üalışma Grubu’nun 2003-2004 döneminde icra edeceği faaliyetler şematize edildi. Bu faaliyetler, ’Görsel Faaliyetler, Yazılı Faaliyetler, İnternet Faaliyetleri, Akademik Faaliyetler, İdari Faaliyetler ve Sanatsal Faaliyetler’ başlıkları altında planlandı.

Cumhuriyetçi üalışma Gurubu darbe planları çerçevesindeki tüm çalışmalarını haftalık ve aylık raporlar halinde hazırlayarak, dönemin Jandarma Genel Komutanı Mehmet şener Eruygur’a sundu.


*KİM NE DEMİşTİ?*

ümraniye soruşturması 3’üncü iddianamesine giren Cumhuriyetçi üalışma Grubu ile ilgili bugüne kadar şunlar söylendi:

Jandarma ne demişti: Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı, geçen ay Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Kurmay Albay Mustafa Koç’un avukatı Hasan Gürbüz’ün bilgi edinme yasasına göre sorduğu, *"Komutanlığınız bünyesinde 2003-2004 veya başkaca bir dönemde Cumhuriyetçi üalışma Grubu adıyla bir çalışma gurubu oluşturulmuş mudur?"* şeklindeki soruya, şu yanıtı vermişti: *"Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı bünyesinde 2003-2004 veya başka bir dönemde Cumhuriyetçi üalışma Grubu adında bir çalışma grubu oluşturulduğuna dair herhangi bir bilgi ve belge bulunamadı."*

üzkök ne demişti: İddianamenin kilit tanıklarından, Genelkurmay eski Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök de, savcılara, CüG’nin eylem ve faaliyetlerinden haberdar olmadığını, bazı basın yayın organlarında ilgili haberlerden öğrendiğini belirtti.



*HüRRİYET*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon Davası’nın üçüncü iddianamesinde iki ’çok ilginç’ isim de yer aldı.*

*Operasyonları yapan amir iddianamede*




Bunlardan biri, Ergenekon operasyonlarını da düzenleyen, İstanbul Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube’den de sorumlu Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısı Selami Hüner. Diğeri ise, MİT İstanbul Bölge Başkanlığı’ndan ü.Y. Her iki ismin de, Bedrettin Dalan’a Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında bilgi sızdırdığı iddia edilmişti. 

*İSTANBUL*’un eski Emniyet Müdürü Celalettin Cerrah’ın kurmaylarından olan ve Ergenekon operasyonlarını da yürüten Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü’nden sorumlu Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısı olarak görev yapan Selami Hüner, Ergenekon’un 3’ncü iddianamesinde yer aldı. İddianamede MİT İzmir Bölge Başkanlığı’nda görev yapan ü.Y.’nin isminin de bulunması dikkat çekti. iddianameye göre, ü.Y. ve Hüner hakkında soruşturmaya, 2008/1756 numaralı dosya üzerinden devam edilecek.

Savcılar emniyeti *’basmıştı’*

Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’nde uzun süre görev yapan ve iki ay kadar önce bizzat bu operasyonları yöneten birimlerden sorumlu emniyet müdür yardımcılığı görevine atanan Hüner, dönemin İstanbul Emniyet Müdürü Cerrah’ın tercihi ve Vali Muammer Güler’in oluru ile çalışmaya başlamıştı. Hüner’in görev yaptığı dönemde de Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü, savcıların baskınına uğramıştı.

*Paksüt dinlemesiyle patladı*

Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nın İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na 22 Temmuz’da gönderdiği ’Gizli’ ibareli yazıda, Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkanvekili Ali Osman Paksüt ve eşinin, İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü’ne bağlı ekiplerce izinsiz dinlendiği ihbarı doğrultusunda *’Gerekirse emniyetteki tüm bilgisayar ve kayda’* el konulması talep edilmişti. 

20 gün sonra, Fatih Adliyesi’ndeki nöbetçi mahkemenin *’Müteferrik kararıyla’* izin alınmış, itiraz üzerine İstanbul 1’nci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Fatih Adliyesi’nden çıkan el koyma kararını kaldırmıştı.

İstanbul Emniyet eski Müdürü Celalettin Cerrah’ın kurmaylarından Hüner’in adı Bedrettin Dalan ile de yan yana geldi. Hüner ve MİT görevlisi ü.Y.’nin Dalan’a Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında bilgi sızdırdığı iddia edildi. 

Hüner, Savcı Zekeriya üz’e ifade de verdi. Ergenekon’un 3’ncü iddianamesinde Hüner ve ü.Y.’nin isimleri Dalan, Osman Nuri Gündeş ve üevik Bir’in de aralarında bulunduğu 43 kişi ile birlikte geçti. 



*11.08.2009 / HüRRİYET*

----------


## bozok

*Seni içeri almadılar mı*

*11 Ağustos 2009 / HüRRİYET*

**


*İDDİANAMEDE ortaya çıkan bir başka ilginç konu da, Ergenekon soruşturmaları ve iddianameleriyle ilgili sanıkların telefonda yaptıkları görüşlerin de iddianameye girmiş olması.*

İddianameye göre, Genelkurmay eski Baş Hukuk Müşaviri Tuğgeneral Erdal şenel, Ergenekon soruşturmasının önceki dalgalarının zanlılarından Doğu Perinçek, Kemal Alemdaroğlu ve İlhan Selçuk’un gözaltına alınmasını *"Ayıp-skandal"* olarak değerlendirmiş. Savcılar da bu yorumu şenel’e sormuşlar. şenel de davanın içeriğini bilmediği için, normal bir vatandaş olarak verdiği bir tepki olduğunu söylemiş. İddianamede sanık Engin Aydın’ın Teoman ü. ile yaptığı bir telefon konuşması da şöyle geçiyor: 

*T.ü.: Niye aramıyorsunuz oğlum bu Ergenekon’dan; hepiniz korktunuz ya.*

E.A.: Ben seni de bulaştırırım diye ödüm kopuyor. Hiç değilse dostlarıma zarar gelmesin.

*T.ü.: Seni daha içeri almadılar mı?*

E.A: Hayret bir şeysin ya.


...

----------


## bozok

*Büyükanıt’ın B Planı varmış*

11.08.2009 */ HüRRİYET*


**


*KURMAY Albay Mustafa Koç’a ait bilgisayarda bulunan "Kürşat hareketi olarak sizleri Danıştay saldırısı hakkında bilgilendirmek istedik" diye başlayan döküma da 3. iddianameye girdi.*

Dökümanda, *"Darbe Zemini Oluşturmak İsteyen Büyükanıt’ın (Genelkurmay eski Başkanı Orgeneral Yaşar B.) B Planı: Laik-Dinci üatışması"* denilerek şu iddialar aktarılıyor: 

"Arkasında duranlara güvenen okumuş tetikçi, *’iyi çocuk’* avukat Alparslan Arslan, ulusalcı silah arkadaşlarıyla birlikte, Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’ne* ’Allahuekber’* filan diye bağırarak üç defa arka arkaya bomba attı. Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’ne yapılan bombalı eylemleri sağduyulu vatandaşların yutmaması üzerine, kısa süre önce, türban kullanmak isteyen bir öğretmenin aleyhine karar veren Danıştay İkinci Dairesi’nin üyeleri hedef olarak seçildi ve eylem gerçekleştirildi." *Sayfa 457*

----------


## bozok

*Haçlı Birliği’nin fotoğraflı listesi*

*11 Ağustos 2009 / HüRRİYET*

**

*üüüNCü İddianame’ye giren ve eski üzel Harekat Dairesi Başkanvekili İbrahim şahin’in Kadıköy, 19 Mayıs Mahallesi, Ozan Sokak, No: 9/12’deki evinde yapılan aramada ele geçirilen belgeler arasında bulunan Ulusal Güvenliğe İhanet Edenler başlıklı belgede bazı kişilerin fotoğrafları yer aldı.*

*"Avrupa Birliği Komiseri Günther Verheugen, Fener Rum Patriği Bartholomeos, Süryani Katolik Lideri Cemaati Temsilcisi Yusuf Sağ, Latin Katolik Temsilcisi, Ermeni Ortodoks Cemaati Temsilcisi, Vatikan Temsilcisi George Marovich"* yazılı bir belgede de adı geçen kişilerin fotoğrafları Avrupa Hıristiyan Birliği (Haçlı) başlığı altında yer aldı. Evde ele geçen bir belgede ise* "Ben hep hiyerarşi içinde hareket ettim. Emir komuta zinciri içindeydim. Ben Abdullah üatlı’yı Mehmet üzbay olarak tanıdım. Bu kişiyi başka şekilde tanımam mümkün değil. üünkü MİT’teydi. Mesut Y.’yi o seçtirdi. Kongreye katıldı MİT’te, İçişlerinde Başbakanlıkta Bakanlıklar da çok yetkiliydi"* yazılıydı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon iddianamesinde şok iddia*

*"Tarık ümit'i üatlı sorguladı. üldürüp cesedini attılar!"*

*11.08.2009 / haberturk.com*



Ergenekon savcılarına ifade veren Tarık ümit’in amcası, yeğenini özel harekatçı polislerin kaçırdığını söyledi. Amca Cemalettin ümit,* “Yeğenimi üatlı sorguladı. Sonra da öldürüp cesedini attılar”* dedi

MİT ve Emniyet’in önemli operasyonlarda kilit rol oynayan Tarık ümit, 2 Mart 1995’te Erenköy Divan Pastanesi’nden özel harekatçı polisler Ziya Bandırmalıoğlu ve Ayhan Akça tarafından kaçırıldıktan sonra sırra kadem bastı. Kendisine ait 34 ZU 478 sahte plakalı Kırmızı Chevrolet marka arabası 6 Mart’ta İstanbul Silivri yakınlarında Jandarma bölgesinde terk edilmiş olarak bulundu. Aradan geçen 14 yıllık süreçte ümit’in akibeti ile ilgili onlarca senaryo üretildi, yüzlerci iddia öne sürüldü fakat hiçbiri bu sırrı aydınlatmaya yetmedi.

*Amcanın şok iddiası*

Vatan'ın haberine göre Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında Savcı Zekeriya üz’e gizli bir tanık ifade verdi ve Tarık ümit’i, ’Yeşil’kod adlı Mahmut Yıldırım’ın öldürdüğünü öne sürdü. İlk iddianamenin ek klasörleri arasında yer alan bu ifadenin ardından bu kez Tarık ümit’in amcası Cemalettin ümit’in de Savcı üz’e ifade verdiği ortaya çıktı. 3. iddianemede yer alan ifadesinde amca ümit olayla ilgili şok bir iddia öne sürdü. ümit, *“Yeğenimi öldürüp betona gömmüşler ve denize atmışlar”* dedi. Amca ümit, geçtiğimiz Kasım ayında Savcı Zekeriya üz’e verdiği ifadesinde şunları söyledi:

*“Tarık ümit’i Erenköy Divan Pastanesi’nden özel harekatçı polisler Ziya Bandırmalıoğlu ve Ayhan Akça alıyor ve Kızıltoprak’taki kendi evine götürüyorlar. İbrahim şahin de evde onları bekliyor. Daha sonra Tarık’ı bu ekip Yalova’da bir eve götürüyor. Orada Sami Hoştan, Abdullah üatlı ve Haluk Kırcı dört gün işkence ile sorguluyor. Parmaklarını bizzat şahin kırıyor ve sonra Tarık’ı öldürüyorlar. Cinayet izi bırakmamak için de Tarık’ın cesedini betona gömüp denize atıyorlar. Daha sonra aynı pastanede benim ve Tarık’ın tanıdığı Baha şen’le karşılaştım. O gün Tarık’la oturduklarını, bir müddet sonra yanlarına isimlerini sonradan öğrendiği Akça ve Bandırmalıoğlu’nun geldiğini söyledi. şen, ümit’in yanında oturanlardan birisine, ’Diğeri nerede’diye sorduğunu ve Tarık’ın şahin’i ’i kastettiğini düşündüğünü de söyledi. şen daha sonra pastaneden ayrılıyor. Tarık, Ayhan ve Ziya beraberce Tarık’ın Kızıltoprak’taki evine gidiyor.”*

*Kızının ifadesi de iddianamede*

İddianamede Tarık ümit’in kızı Hande Birinci’nin 07.01.1997’de verdiği ifade de yer aldı. üzet halinde verilen ifadeyle ilgili olarak şunlar kaydedildi: *“Hande Birinci, babasının iki polis memuru ve İbrahim şahin tarafından Abdullah üatlı’ya teslim edildiğini, bir daha da kendisinden haber alınamadığını, daha sonraki dönemde olayın şüphelisi polis memurları Ayhan Akça ve Ziya Bandırmalıoğlu isimli şahısları sorgulayan Jandarma görevlisi Seyit Ahmet Altuntaş’ın İbrahim şahin tarafından uyarıldığını beyan etmiştir.”*

*Büyük ve önemli operasyonların adamı*

* Tarık ümit, 1947’de Düzce’de doğdu. Babasını kaybedince Almanya’daki amcasının yanına gitti. 1968’de Türkiye’ye döndü ve yeraltı dünyasının ünlü ismi Dündar Kılıç’la ortak iş yapmaya başladı. 1978’de MİT’te çalışmaya başladı, özellikle yeraltı dünyasından sağladığı istihbaratlarla 1984’teki Babalar Operasyonu’nda görev aldı.

* Mehmet Eymür ve ekibince yazılan ünlü MİT raporunun hazırlanmasında da yer aldı. 1991’de DEV-SOL saldırısından yaralı kurtuldu. 1994’te Korkut Eken aracılığıyla Mehmet Ağar’la tanıştırıldı.

* Susurluk sürecinde İbrahim şahin ve Veli Küçük ekibiyle çalıştı. Ancak şahin grubunun faaliyetlerini Eymür’e anlattığı için bu ekiple arası açılmıştı. 1995’te özel harekatçı polisler tarafından kaçırıldı.

* Jandarma İstihbarat Astsubay Ahmet Altıntaş ümit cinayetini çözmek üzereyken Gazi olayları başladı. Altuntaş buraya kaydırıldı. Olaylar bitince Diyarbakır’a tayin edildi.

*EYMüR DE İFADE VERDİ:* şahin, ümit’le ilgili bir şey söylemedi

TARIK ümit’in kaçırılması ile ilgili olarak MİT eski Kontrterör Daire Başkanı Mehmet Eymür’ün de ifade verdiği ortaya çıktı. 3. iddianemede özetine yer verilen ifadesinde Eymür, *“33 yıl Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı’nda görev yaptım. Bu süre içerisinde vakıf olduğum ve Ergenekon soruşturmasında yararlı olabileceğini düşündüğüm konularla alakalı bilgi vermek istiyorum”* dedikten sonra Tarık ümit olayı ile ilgili şu bilgileri veriyor: *“Tarık ümit kaçırıldığında, İstanbul Jandarma İstihbarat’ta çalışan Astsubay Seyit Ahmet Altuntaş soruşturmayla ilgili MİT görevlileri ile de görüşmek suretiyle epey yol aldı. Hatta aldığı bilgiler ışığında polis memuru Ziya Bandırmalıoğlu ve Ayhan Akça’nın ifadelerine başvurmak istedi ancak konu İbrahim şahin’e intikal etti. Hatta Altuntaş, şahin’e kendisinin de ifade vermesi gerektiğini söyledi. Bunu bizzat şahin’den duydum. Ancak şahin kendisine ümit’in kaçırılması ile alakalı herhangi bir şey söylemedi. Soruşturmayı yürüten Altuntaş Diyarbakır’a tayin edildi. Neden tayin edildiğini bilmiyorum. Daha sonra da Giresun ilinde Bölge Komutanı olan Veli Küçük’ün emrine atandı. Küçük’e bu durumu sorduğunda ’Evet benim emrime atadılar’ dedi.”*

*Eymür: “Amcasına ‘Veli Küçük yapmaz’ dedim ama...”*

MEHMET Eymür, ifadesine şöyle devam etti: *“Tarık ümit’i Divan Pastanesi’nden alıp götüren kişilerden bir tanesinin Ziya Bandırmalıoğlu olduğu tanık beyanları ile anlaşıldı. Bandırmalıoğlu’nun daha sonra Veli Küçük’ün güvenlik şirketinde çalıştığını duydum. Tarık ümit’in amcası Cemalettin ümit bu olayda Veli Paşa’nın bilgisi olduğunu o tarihte bana söyledi. Ben de, ” Veli Küçük bizim dostumuzdur öyle bir bilgisi olsa bana söylerdi “ dedim. Ancak son dönemde edindiği izlenimlerden sonra Küçük’ün bazı kişilerin yanında yer alması beni şaşırttı.”*

----------


## bozok

*ümit'in amcası: 'İfade vermedim'*

*12.08.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Cemalettin ümit, yeğeni Tarık ümit’in cinayetiyle ilgili çarpıcı açıklamalarda bulundu*

TarIk ümit’in amcası Cemalettin ümit, *“Ben 1996’dan sonra kimseye ifade vermedim. Ergenekon savcılarıyla hiç görüşmedim”* dedi. 

Cemalettin ümit, yeğeninin uyuşturucu parası yüzünden Korkut Eken, Abdullah üatlı, Sami Hoştan ve Haluk Kırcı’nın da içinde bulunduğu bir grup tarafından öldürüldüğünü iddia etti. Star Haber canlı yayınına katılan amca ümit, 3. Ergenekon İddianamesi’nde gündeme gelen Tarık ümit cinayetiyle ilgili çarpıcı açıklamalarda bulundu. *“Tarık’ı perşembe kaçırdılar Pazartesi gecesi öldürdüler”* diyen Cemalettin ümit özetle şunları söyledi: 


*“Bunlar profesyonel caniler”* 

*“Tarık, son görüldüğü günden sonra 4 gün boyunca hayattaydı. Beton içine gömülerek öldürüldüğü ve denize atıldığını birinden öğrendim. Bunu çok akla yatın buluyorum, çünkü bunlar profesyonel caniler. Ona işkence yapanlardan biri Susurluk’ta ölen Abdullah üatlı’dır. Sami Hoştan, Haluk Kırcı da şimdi hesap veriyor. Sorgulamaya Korkut Eken’in Mehmet Ağar’ı temsilen gelip katıldığını da çok net biliyorum. Veli Küçük de işin içinde. Bu konudaki suçluların arasındadır. Cinayetin Ergenekon’la ilgisi olduğunu düşünmüyorum. Bu 3-5 kişinin çıkar hesaplaşması işidir.”* 


*Neden: Uyuşturucu parası*

“Mehmet Ağar’ın komutasındaki özel harekat timi PKK’nın uyuşturucu işini çökerterek önemli iş yaptı. Ama bu işte çok para olduğunu bildiklerinden, bunu kendi lehlerine kullanmaya başladılar. Benim, Düzce’de dağ başında evim var. Birgün Korkut Eken, Tarık’la evime geldi, misafir oldular. PKK’nın kazandığı parayı kendileri kazanmaya başlayınca iş değişti. Tarık burnunun dikine giderdi. *’Uyuşturucu parasını almaya devam ederseniz, bir notere gider bütün bildiklerimi anlatırım’* deyince tehdit mektupları almaya başladı.* ’Tarık bizim ipliğimizi pazara çıkaracak’* diye tehdite başladılar. Son kez Divan Pastanesi’nde görüldü. Ramazan öncesi akşam annesine gitmek üzere çikolata aldı. Oraya gelenler, *’Bu akşam çok ciddi bir iş için sana ihtiyacımız var’* deyince kızına ve annesine *’Ben gelmekten vazgeçtim’* diye telefon etti. Bir daha görülmedi. Silivri’ye arabasını almaya gittiğimizde, plakası sahte diye beni ve kızını gece 01.00’e kadar gözaltına aldılar. Doğru plaka sahte ama Mehmet Ağar’ın özel izniyle kendisine verilen bir plaka.” 


...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon benim ve ülkemin sorunu* 

*12.08.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Silivri Cezaevi’nde tutuklu olarak yargılanan Prof. Haberal çileden çıktı* 

*Dünya Yanık Derneği*’nin, 2010’da İstanbul’da yapılacak kongresinin Ergenekon soruşturmasının yarattığı güvensizlik ve ekonomik sorunlar nedeniyle başka ülkeye kaydırılması ihtimali, derneğin eski başkanı Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal’ı çileden çıkardı. Halen Ergenekon Davası kapsamında Silivri Cezaevi’nde tutuklu yargılanan Prof. Haberal, derneğin uluslararası yönetimine bir mektup yazarak, *"ülkelerinizde yaşananlar beni nasıl ilgilendirmez ise, ülkemde yaşananlar da sizleri ilgilendirmez. Türkiye, dünyanın en güvenli ülkelerinden biridir ve bu kongrenin bütün sorumluluğu da bana aittir"* dedi.

BAşKENT üniversitesi Kurucu Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, İstanbul’da yapılması planlanan 15. International Society for Burn Injury (Dünya Yanık Derneği-ISBI) 2010 Kongresi’nin Ergenekon soruşturmasının yarattığı güvensizlik ve ekonomik sorunlar nedeniyle başka yere kaydırılması ihtimaline tepki gösterdi. Prof. Haberal, derneğe gönderdiği mektupta, *"1975’ten beri bu derneğin aktif bir üyesi ve 2006-2008 arasında derneğin başkanı olarak, bu görüşmenin bilgim dışında gelişmiş olmasını ne profesyonel, ne etik olarak kabul etmem mümkün değil"* dedi.


*7 yabancı üye katıldı*

ISBI, 8 Temmuz’da yönetim kurulu üyeleri ve 3 dönemin eski başkanlarının katılımıyla bir konferans görüşme düzenleyerek, Prof. Dr. Haberal’ın son dönemde Türkiye’de yaşamakta olduğu sorunların derneğin üzerindeki yansımaları ve 2 yılda bir düzenlenen ve önümüzdeki yıl Türkiye’de yapılması planlanan Kongre üzerine ne gibi etkileri olabileceğini konuştu.

Görüşmeye katılan Dr. Ron Tompkins, Dr. David Mackie, Dr. Richard Gamelli, Dr. David Herndon, Dr. Naoki Aikawa, Dr. Rajeev Ahuja ve Liz Greenfield, 2010 kongresine dair öncelikli kaygılarının mevcut ekonomik sıkıntılardan ileri geldiğini vurguladı ve ABD dışında olacak toplantılarda katılımın düşeceğini öne sürdü.


*Türkiye’yi onurlandıralım* 

Kongre’ye ilişkin kaygıların Lozan’da yeniden gündeme getirilmesine karar veren ekip, Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal’ın durumunu ise şöyle değerlendirdi:

*"Türkiye’de Dr. Haberal ve Başkent üniversitesi’ne yapılan saygısızlıktan dolayı, bu durum çözüme kavuşana ve Dr. Haberal’ın saygınlığı iade edilene kadar, 2 yılda bir gerçekleştirdiğimiz toplantımızı Türkiye’de düzenleyerek, bu ülkeyi onurlandırmamamız gerektiğine karar verdik."*

Konuşmanın ardından ISBI üyeleri, konunun Başkent üniversitesi Genel Cerrahi Anabilim Dalı üğretim üyesi Prof. Dr. Hamdi Karakayalı ile tartışılmasına ve kongrenin Dr. Haberal ve Başkent üniversitesi’ne olabilecek olası mali etkilerinin araştırılmasına karar verildi.

Sorunlar yatışana kadar İstanbul toplantısının ertelenebileceğini konuşan üyeler, *"Bize İstanbul’daki durum hakkında bilgi verebilirler"* diyerek, Dr. Haberal ve Dr. Karakayalı’nın Lozan’daki toplantıya katılmasının önemine de değindi.


*Türkiye en güvenli ülkelerden*

*"TBMM’yi ortadan kaldırmaya ve görevini yapmasını engellemeye teşebbüs etmek"* suçundan Ergenekon Soruşturması kapsamında tutuklu yargılanan Prof. Dr. Haberal, 30 Temmuz’da cezaevinden ISBI yönetimine gönderdiği mektupta,* "şu anda yaşanılan problemler tamamen benim ve ülkemin sorunlarıdır, nasıl ki sizlerin ülkelerinde yaşananlar beni ilgilendirmez ise, benim ülkemde yaşananlar da sizleri ilgilendirmez"* diyerek sürece müdahale etti.* "Türkiye, dünyanın en güvenli ülkelerinden biridir ve bu kongrenin bütün sorumluluğu da bana aittir"* diyen Haberal, 2010 Kongresi ile ilgili tüm hazırlık ve rezervasyonları çoktan tamamladıklarını da vurguladı. 

...

----------


## bozok

*üADIR TİYATROSU EKİBİNE “GENEL AF” GüVENCESİ*


*HAPüIBAşININ UYANIKKEN SAYIKLADIğI ANLAR*

Bu konu ile ilgili yazacaklarım çok uzun olmayacak. üünkü bu arada uzun yazı yazmaya zamanım yok. Yakında hicret var. Hem de çok yakında….

RTE’nin hapçıbaşı, yani kendisini şimdiden sözde* “Kürdistan”*ın genel valisi olarak gören milletvekilinin oğludur. RTE tarafından *“devlet memuru”* ya da* “kamu görevlisi”* olarak istihdam edilemeyecek durumdadır. Kısaca, geçmişi itibarı ile* “memur olamayacak”* konumdadır. Yasal durum buna engeldir. Tesadüf bu ya, RTE’nin danışmanlarından bazıları da bu statüdedir. Hayret edeceksiniz ama, kendisi ile çok eski bir arkadaşımın evinde karşılaştım, onun beni tanımasına imkan yok ama ben onu çok iyi tanırım...

RTE’nin genelde gölgesi gibi olmak durumunda olan bu* “sırdaş”*ın bulunduğu sofrada yemek yedik. Genelde* “uçuk-kaçık”* denilen konulardan konuştuk. Uçuk-kaçık denince aklınıza absürd konular gelmesin, konuştuğumuz önemli bir konu* “ERGENEKON”*du. (Bu konuya “uçuk-kaçık” dememin sebebi ise Armenian and Kurdish Party’nin çok sevdiği *“TORBA”* çalışma tarzındak,i bir süreci takip ediyor olmasıdır)
*“Daha yolun başındayız”* dedi, _“Daha o kadar çok şey var ki…”_
Başımı yana yatırdım ve tam bir teslimiyet görüntüsünde dinlemeye başladım. Hapçıbaşı anlaşılmaz bir şekilde coştu. üünkü zamanı dardı ve anlatması gereken çok şey vardı.


*“MİDASIN KULAKLARI, TAşYOş’UN HALTLARI”*

Olayı *“Tayyoş’un kudreti”* olarak görüyordu.

Konuşma öylesine bir yere geldi ki, Tayyoş’u daha fazla yükseltmesi imkansız hale geldi ve *“MİDAS’ın kulakları”* yerine* “TAYYOş!un haltları”*ndan bahsetmek durumunda kaldı.

_“Talimatı da açık, desteği de”_ dedikten sonra.

_“Tayip Bey sözünün eridir. Bu işe girenlere öyle bir garanti verdi ki; bu tür bir güvenceyi belki de bu ülke tarihinde kimse kimseye vermemiştir”_
….

_“Yargı’daki kanadına; PKK’lılar ile, ERGENEKONCULAR için aynı dönemde AF çıkartacağız. Bir taşla iki kuş vuracağımızı sanıyorsanız yanılıyorsunuz. İkiden çok kuş vuracağız. üncelikle sizleri de AF KAPSAMINA ALACAğIZ._

_Bu size benim namus sözümdür, şeref sözümdür. Biz emredene kadar ne yapıp edin bunları içeride tutun. Elinizden geleni ardınıza koymayın. üünkü, AF sizleri de kapsayacak.”_
….

İnsan ister istemez düşünüyor.

Son dönemlerde toplumda bir çıldırma eğilimi var. ününe gelen, insanları adeta doğruyor. Sonra da pişmiş kelle gibi sırıtıp kuzu kuzu hükmünü bekliyor. Anlaşılan o ki bu güvence özellikle TAYYOş’a yakınların marifetiyle özel alanlara aktarılmış.

Gün geçtikçe bu olaylar çeşitli örtüler altında devam edecek ve muhtemelen, kısa süre sonra* (15 Ağustos sonrası)* onurlu devlet görevlilerine de yönelecek gibi…


*“DUüE” YA DA “FüHRER” TAYYOş*

Hapçıbaşının fazla zamanı yoktu. Yemek sonrası limon lezzeti ağır, süt rengi irmik helvası ile sohbet tamamlandı. Demli çaylar , *“ajda bardak”*larda, daha doğrusu *“Malabadi bardak”*larda içildi. Birazcık daha gevezelik edildi.

Sohbet boyunca ben, sadece dinleyen, alan, coşturan ve edilgen görünen bir dinleyiciydim. Bu rolüme zor da olsa katlandım. Sonunda da büyük bir hediye aldım.* “DUüE”* ya da *“FüHRER” TAYYOş* talimatı vermiş.

_“Elinizden geleni ardınıza koymayın. Kılıfına uydurun. Gerekeni yapın.Talimatlarıma harfiyen uyun. Metin olun, sakin olun. Ben burda olduğum müddetçe iki cihan bir araya gelse size kimse dokunamaz”_

Kuralı, hukuku, ahlakı, seviyesi, sınırı belli olmayan çok genel bir emir.

şimdi ben görevini yapmış bir yazar olarak, bu yazı yayınlandıktan hemen sonra *“hicret”*imi başlatacağım. İlk durağım MAKEDONYA olacak, gerisi Allah Kerim.

Bu yazımı ve bununla birlikte birkaç yazımı dostlarıma teslim ettim. Bu yazı size ulaştığı gibi statü ve rol olarak bu yazı ile ilgilenmesi gereken insanlara da ulaşacak.

Sanmayın ki *“kaçıyorum”.* Kaçmıyor, sadece yapmam gerekenleri yapıyorum. Ben, benim üzerime düşeni yapmakla yükümlüyüm. Her şeyden önce* “ERGENEKON”* denilen *üADIR TİYATROSU’*na bile rahmet okutturacak bu organizasyonun *uçkurunun ucu* *TüRKİYE*’de değil ki…


*BAZI YAZILARIMI BULABİLİRSENİZ OKUMALISINIZ*

*“üzeyir GARİH”*in katli konusunda yazdığım ve pek çok kişi tarafından araklanıp sonra size kendi yazılarıymış gibi sunulan dizi yazıma bakmalısınız.

*“Kıbrıs’taki Susurluk”* dizi yazımı okumalısınız.

*“Asimetrik Savaş”* konulu yazılarımı okumalısınız. (Marmara Depremi konulu)

*“Hasret Bitiyor”* konulu yazımı da.

Kısaca yıllar önce yazdığım, o zamanlar *“komplo teorisi”* denilen yazılarımı.

*Paul WOLFOWITZ’in konuşmasının Türkçe’nin Türkçesi adlı ilk yazımı* da.

Neden mi.

*“GLADIO” aslında şu anda “ERGENEKON” adlı süreci başlatan gerçek güç. RTE de, Fettoş da, diğerleri de GLADIO’nun figüranları. “GLADIO” Türkiye’deki teşkilatını daha zinde hale getirmek istiyor. Bu arada, GLADIO gücü ile elde ettiklerini paylaşmayan bazı görevlilerini de İNFAZ ettiriyor. Fettoş, Tayyoş, İlkoş da bu süreci kendi gelecekleri için kullanmaya çalışıyor.*

İlerideki günlerde yine bu kanalla sizlere Türkiye’deki GLADIO’nun iç ve dış bağlantıları sizlere ulaşacak. O zaman burada yazdıklarım daha da anlamlı hale gelecek diye düşünüyorum.

Halveti-Ohri’yi çok özledim… 

*TBMM KULİSLERİNDE ANLATILAN "ERGENEKON" FIKRASI*

_"Ormandan maymun çığlık çığlığa kaçmaktadır. üığlık öylesine şiddetlidir ki ortalık birbirine girer. Orman sakinleri bir ara maymunun önüne geçer ve sorarlar;_

_- Maymun kardeş hayırdır? Böyle çığlık çığlığa nereye?_
_- Ormanda birilere fillere tecavüz ediyor..._
_- Haydaaaa, sana ne? Onlar fil sen maymunsun..._
_- Onlara fil olmadığımı anlatıncaya kadar benim de ırzıma geçerler..."_

*Gençliğimizde argo takılmalardan biri de şuydu;*

*"- Sinemalara atını halleden kovboy filmi gelmiş.*

*- Bize ne...*

*- Bize ne olur mu gelin seyredin.*

_- Sen git, biz ATIN İNTİKAMI FİLMİ gelince gideriz..."_





*Gönderen: Cem YAREN / 11 Ağustos 2009 Salı / cemyaren.blogspot.com*

----------


## bozok

*3’üncü İddianameden Sonra...*


*İLHAN SELüUK*
*Cumhuriyet Gzt.*
*Ağustos 12, 2009*



Ergenekon tertibinin önce dökümünü yapmak, anlamını ve amacını ortaya çıkarmak için gereklidir.

Anımsayalım:

• Ergenekon’da _“__12 dalga__”_ yaşandı.

• 1’inci iddianame 2455 sayfa ve 448 ek dosyanın oluşturduğu 172.000 sayfadan oluşuyor...

• 2’nci iddianame 1909 sayfa ve 249 ek dosyanın oluşturduğu 76.000 sayfa daha...

• 3’üncü iddianame 1454 sayfa ve 185 ek dosyanın oluşturduğu sayısı belirsiz sayfalardan meydana geliyor...

*

Ergenekon’a özgü bir deyimle davanın* “ucu açık”...*

Ne demek *“ucu açık”?..*

Ergenekon’da yaşanan *“12 dalga”,* daha somut deyişle *“12 polis harekatı”*nın devamı var demek...

Peki, bu ne anlam taşıyor?..

Bir polis devletinde faşist korku düzeni yaratılıyor, herkes *“Sıra bana ne zaman ve nasıl gelecek”* diye bekliyor...

Toplam 5868 sayfalık üç iddianame daha işin başlangıcı...

*üünkü davanın “ucu açık”...*

*

3’üncü iddianameden sonra Ergenekon operasyonu artık tartışmaya yer bırakmayacak biçimde aydınlandı...

İddianamede yazılı* “iddialar”* daha önce ayarlanmış, kotarılmış, satın alınmış AKP ve *Fethullah* medyasında haftalarca tefrika ediliyor...

*Peki, iddianameleri kim hazırlıyor?..*

*F polisi...*

Yaklaşık 6000 sayfalık üç iddianamede yöntem aynı...

Yalan, dolan, uydurma, iftira ve özel konuşmalarla telefon muhaverelerinde dile gelen gayri ciddi ne varsa iddianamelere polis marifetiyle tıkıştırılıyor...

Ve bunlar iktidar medyasının propaganda malzemesi olarak kullanılıyor...

*

Ergenekon tertibi usta profesyoneller tarafından icat edilmiş bir operasyon...

• İddianameleri hazırlayanların hukuk, yasa, usul üzerine hiçbir kaygıları yok...

Tersine, hukuk, yasa ve usul kanunları belirli bir siyasal amaç için tepe tepe kullanılıyor...

• İddianameler mahkemede dava konusu olunca yargıçlar da ister istemez tertibin tuzağına düşmüş oluyorlar...

• F polisi ve savcıları, Ergenekon davalarının bir ömür boyu süreceğini ve asla sonuçlanmayacağını bildiklerinden bu yöntemi cüretle benimsemişlerdir...

• Amaç adaleti yerine getirmek değil, bir siyasal kavgayı polis ve yargı marifetiyle yürütmektir...

• *“Ucu açık”* dava yöntemi içerdeki ve dışardaki usta profesyonellerin harika bir icadıdır...

*

Bu icadın mucidi kimdir?..

AKP’nin gerisinde duran bir güç merkezi mi?..

Fethullahçılar mı?..

CIA mı?..

Amerika’da konuşlanmış ve henüz deşifre edilmemiş yeni bir merkez mi?..

Kim olursa olsun Türkiye’nin güncel şartlarına göre hazırlanmış harika bir operasyon kuvveden fiile geçirilmiştir...

*

Bu operasyonun asıl hedefi nedir, kimdir?..

*Elbette TC...*

*Atatürk**’*ün kurduğu laik cumhuriyet...

Ve hiç kuşkunuz olmasın:

*TSK...*

*Tertip öylesine ustaca hazırlanmış ki aynı ustalıkla göğüslenmezse vereceği zarar çok büyük olacaktır...*

...

----------


## bozok

*MEVLüT K. CIA Mİ MİT Mİ BND AJANI MI?*

 

Alman medyasının gündeminde bir Türk var: Mevlüt K.

Bunun sebebi ise Almanya’da *"Sauerland Grubu"* olarak tanınan radikal İslamcı teröristlerin 1000 sayfayı aşan itirafta bulunmaları.

Kendilerine yönelik tüm suçlamaları kabul eden İslamcı bu örgüt, Almanya’daki ABD üslerine ve temsilciliklerine planladıkları saldırıları tüm detaylarına kadar itiraf etti.

*İlginçtir;* sanıklardan Attila Selek'in gizli servisleri sıkıntıya sokacak iddiaları ise medya ve yetkili Alman kurumları tarafınca örtbas edilmeye çalışılıyor.

Attila Selek, Mevlüt K.'nın Amerikan Merkezi Haber alma Teşkilatı (CIA), Türk İstihbarat Teşkilatı (MİT) ve Alman İstihbarat Servisi (BND) arasındaki *"bağlantı adamı"* olduğunu ve Sauerland terör örgütünü kurduran kişi olduğunu ifade etmişti.

Alman basını, fazla detaylara girmeden Federal Savcılık'ın Türkiye ile yaşanabilecek diplomatik sorunlar nedeniyle Mevlüt K. hakkında tutuklama kararı çıkarmadığını bildiriyor.


*MEVLüT K NEREDE*

Muhafazakar Die Welt gazetesine göre tutuklama kararı için hazırlıklar yapılıyor, ama grubun* "5. Adamı"*, yani Mevlüt K. ortada yok.

Die Welt *"edindiğimiz bilgilere göre Mevlüt K. son olarak esi ve kayınpederinin yanında İstanbul'da göründü. Kayınpederi İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü'nde yüksek bir konuma sahip ve MİT'le iyi bağlantıları olan bir kişi"* diye devam ediyor.

Demokratik Doğu Almanya'da 1989'a kadar Sosyalist Birlik Partisi'nin (Almanca: Sozialistische Einheitspartei Deutschlands, kısaca SED) merkez organı olan Neues Deutschland gazetesi duruşmayı ve ayrıntılı itirafları şöyle yorumluyor:

*"Sanıklar itiraf ediyor, gizli servislerin rolü yine de aydınlatılamıyor. Yoksa bir yapay tehdit mi yaratılmak istendi?"*

Neues Deutschland gazetesi söyle bir tespitte daha bulunuyor:

*"Mevlüt K.'nın deşifre olmasının Türk İstihbarat'ının işine gelmediği kesin. Zira; ya reisleri Mevlüt K.’yi kontrol edemedi ya da bilinçli olarak dünya kamuoyunda ses getirecek kapsamlı bir terör faciası düzenlemek istediler. Sorulması gereken soru şu: Bu sahneyi kimin adına düzenlemek istediler? Tam burada CIA giriyor işin içine.*

*Bilindiği gibi köstebek Mevlüt K. CIA için de çalışıyordu."*

Bu soruya yanıt ararken bir ayrıntıya değinmekte yarar var. 

*"Amerika'nın Sesi"* (vosnews.com - Türkçe) Sauerland Grubu'nun kapsamlı itirafları hakkında Cem Dalaman imzalı bir haber yayımladı.

Haberde Mevlüt K.'nın Türk İstihbarat Teşkilatı MİT ve Alman İstihbarat Servisi BND arasındaki bağlantılarına yer veriliyor.

Her nedense MİT'in Almanya'ya gönderdiği köstebeğin CIA ile ilgili bağlantıları sansürlenmiş.

Görülüyor ki suç üstü yakalananlar bazı şeylerin gün ışığına çıkmasını ve tartışılmasını istemiyor.

Sauerland Grubu üyelerini degil, İslami terörü yapay tehlike yaratmak için kullananları kastediyoruz.

Amerika Birleşik Devletleri ve müttefikleri medeniyetler çatışmasını körükleyerek mevcut statükoyu muhafaza etmeye çalışıyor.

Bu nedenle ses getiren saldırılarla Müslüman ülkelerin terörle özdeşleştirilmesini sağlayarak kendi ülkelerinde kamuoyu yaratıyorlar. Ayni yöntemle Iran, Afganistan, Kuzey Pakistan ve Irak gibi ülkelerde uygulanan yayılmacı politikalar meşrulaştırılıyor.

Olan töhmet altında kalan milyonlarca masum Müslüman'a oluyor.




*Atilla Coşkun*

*Odatv.com*
11 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*ALMAN İSTİHBARATININ MEVLüT K'SI TUNCAY GüNEY Mİ?*
** 
 

Türkiye medyasının nedense bir türlü görmek istemediği ancak Alman medyasının üzerinde ısrarlı durduğu Mevlüt K. haberini devam ettiriyoruz.

Bilindiği gibi Almanya’da *"Sauerland Grubu"* olarak tanınan radikal İslamcı teröristler 1000 sayfayı aşan itiraftlarında sık sık Mevlüt K. isimli kişiden söz ediyor.

Mevlüt K. aslında Ergenekon soruşturmasıyla adı sık duyulan Tuncay Güney'e benziyor biraz...

Ancak Mevlük K hakkında kamuoyuna yansıyan fazla bilgi yok.

Ama edindigimiz ipuçları çok önemli.

Bakalım Mevlüt K. kim?

*Gerçek adı:* Bilinmiyor.

*Doğum Yeri:* Ludwigshafen (Almanya).

*Doğum Yılı:* 1979

*Uyruğu:* Türk vatandaşı.

*Meslegi:* Kaynakçı.


Gelelim örgütsel kimliğine...

Terör örgütü al-Thawid'in Almanya hücresinin koordinatörü.

Alman kurumlarının bilgilerine göre, 2002'de eşini ziyaret etmek için Türkiye'ye gitti.

Bu ziyaret bir konuyu açıklığa kavuşturdu. Alman istihbarat servisi Mevlüt K.'nin takibe alınması için MIT'e bilgi verdi.

Mevlüt K'yı iki istihbarat ortaklaşa takip etmeye başladı.

Bu takip sürerken nedense birdenbire Mevlüt K Ankara'da gözaltına alındı. Ardından tutuklandı.

üç ay hapis yattı.

Alman medyasının iddiasına göre bu süreçte MİT ile çallışmaya başladı.

Yine Alman medyasının iddiasına göre büyük bir olasılıkla 2002 yılından önce de MİT'le ilişkiliydi. Yani Mevlüt K'nın MİT'le ne zaman irtibata geçtiği konusunda Alman medyasının net bir bilgisi henüz yok.

Pek bilgi yok ama rivayet çok.

Bunlardan birine göre, Lübnan'ın hakkında kırmızı arama bülteni çıkardığı Mevlüt K. 2006 yılına kadar Irak’ta Ebu Musab Zarkavi’nin operasyonlarında yer aldı.

Ayrıca; Almanya’daki ABD üslerine ve temsilciliklerine planladığı saldırılar icin 6'sı Kosovo'dan 20'si de Türkiye'den olmak üzere 26 patlayıcı fitilleri temin eden kişi.

Alman basını günlerdir Mevlüt K'nın faaliyetlerini ve bunları kiminin adına yaptığının peşinde koşuyor. Son yazdıkları bilgiye göre Mevlüt K İstanbul'da yaşıyor. Ve Türk istihbaratı bunu biliyor.

Aslında hem Alman medyasını hem Türkiye medyasını birlikte okuyuncu Mevlüt K'nın tıpatıp Tuncay Güney'e olan benzerliği ortaya çıkıyor.

Ya da bizim kuşağımızın yakından bildiği bir yeni Mehmet Ali Ağca!

Alman medyasının en büyük merakı Mevlüt K'nın arkasında CIA mı var?

Peki ya Tuncay Güney'in?

Alman devleti Mevlüt K'ya dokunamıyor. Türkiye ile yaşanabilecek diplomatik sorunlar nedeniyle Mevlüt K. hakkında tutuklama kararı çıkarmadığını yazıyor Alman medyası.

Bu bahane. Yorumlara göre, Almanya CIA'nin işin içinde olduğunu bal gibi biliyor. Türkiye’yle değil Amerika'yla diplomatik sorunlar yaşamamak icin Mevlüt K.'yi korumak zorunda.

*Türkiye peki Tuncay Güney'e neden dokunamıyor?*



*Atilla Coşkun*

*Odatv.com*
12 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*Gizli tanık Yıldırım, akıl hastanesine yatırılabilir*

 
*Ankara Numune Hastanesi’ne sevk edilen ve 2005 yılında ’kişilik bozukluğu’ teşhisi konulan ümraniye davasının kilit ismi Osman Yıldırım’a, sağlık sorunları nedeniyle gözetim altında tutulmasına dair rapor verilebileceği öğrenildi*


*Haber: Salim YAVAşOğLU*


Verdiği ifadelerle Danıştay saldırısı ile ümraniye davalarının birleştirilmesine neden olan gizli tanık Osman Yıldırım’ın, akli dengesinin yerinde olup olmadığının belirlenmesi için Ankara Numune Hastanesi Psikiyatri Servisi’nin raporu bekleniyor. Ankara Numune Hastanesi Psikiyatri Servisi’nin, Yıldırım’a sağlık sorunları nedeniyle gözetim altında tutulmasına dair rapor verebileceği öğrenildi. Raporu Gaziantep’teki mahkeme değerlendirecek. 29 Eylül’de yapılacak duruşmada Gaziantep 10. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi gerekli gördüğü takdirde Yıldırım’ı Adli Tıp Kurumu’na veya Bakırköy Ruh ve Sinir Hastalıkları Hastanesi’ne sevk edebilecek. Yıldırım’ın akli dengesinin yerinde olmadığına karar verilirse verdiği ifadeler de tartışmalı hale gelecek. 


*Yoklama kaçağı*
Yoklama kaçağı olduğu gerekçesiyle yargılandığı Gaziantep 10. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi’nin talimatı üzerine Ankara 11. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi, Yıldırım’ı, bir süre önce akli dengesinin yerinde olup olmadığının tespiti için Ankara Numune Hastanesi Psikiyatri Servisi’ne sevk etti. Bu arada ümraniye davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, 31 Mart 2009’da Sanık Kemal Kerinçsiz’in talepleri ile ilgili olarak; “Osman Yıldırım’ın nüfusa kayıtlı olduğu yerdeki askerlik şubesine bir yazı yazılarak, onaylı askerlik dosyası suretinin istenmesine” karar verdi. Kars Kağızman Askerlik şubesi’nden konuyla ilgili olarak gönderilen dosya, geçtiğimiz günlerde 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne ulaştı.

*Yakın inceleme*
ümraniye davasının kilit ismi Osman Yıldırım’a, hakkında, askerlik döneminde işlediği suçlar nedeniyle soruşturma yürütüldüğü 2005 yılında, İstanbul 1. Ordu Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığı tarafından sev kedildiği GATA Haydarpaşa Eğitim Hastanesi Psikiyatri Polikliniği’nde “İleri Derecede Antisosyal Kişilik Bozukluğu” teşhisi konmuş. Sözkonusu rapor, 9 akademisyen üyenin bulunduğu sağlık kurulunda oybirliği ile hazırlanmış. Yıldırım, 31 Kasım’dan 11 Ekim’e kadar kaldığı hastanede 11 gün boyunca yakından incelenmiş.

*3 ay hava değişimi*
2001 Ocak ayında askere giden Yıldırım, Ağustos 2002’de terhis olmuş. Bu süre içinde normal izinleri dışında belirlenen psikolojik rahatsızlıklardan dolayı biri 16 gün, diğeri 13 gün olmak üzere iki kez sıhhi izinli sayılmış. Yine, psikolojik sorunlardan GATA Haydarpaşa Eğitim Hastanesi’nin 1 Mart 2002 tarihli raporuyla da 3 ay hava değişimi (sağlık sorunları olan askerlere verilen izin) almış. Sözkonusu rapor ise, Gaziantep 5. Zırhlı Tugay Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığı’nın 2001/4257 esas nolu iddianamedeki suçlar nedeniyle “uzmanın gördüğü lüzum üzerine” muayene edilmesiyle düzenlenmiş. Bu suçlar, ’amiri tehdit etmek (iki kez) ve amire fiilen taarruz etmek’ olarak belirtilmiş. (04.11.2001).

*Bugüne kadar işlediği suçlar*
Ankara Numune Hastanesi’nden raporu beklenen ümraniye davasının kilit ismi ‘gizli tanık’ Osman Yıldırım’ın bugüne kadar işlediği kesinleşen ve halen yargılama aşamasındaki suçları şöyle:

* Eyüp 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin 1995/78 nolu kararı: Kasten adam öldürmeye teşebbüs ve ruhsatsız silah taşımaktan 9 yıl hapis. 

* Akhisar Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin 1989/32 nolu kararı: Ablasını öldürmekten 20 yıl hapis.

* Kırklareli Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi’nin 1998/215 nolu kararı: Nüfus kağıdında sahtecilik yapmaktan mahkÃ»miyet.

* Erzurum 1. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi’nin 1998/391 nolu kararı: üz yeğenini satarak fuhuşa aracılık etmekten 2 yıl 6 ay hapis.

* Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Danıştay suikasti ve Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’nin bombalanması suçlarından müebbet hapis verdi. Yargıtay bozdu. ümraniye davası ile birleştirildi.

*Akli dengesi yerinde çıkarsa...*
Osman Yıldırım’ın akli dengesi yerinde bulunması halinde ise faydalanacağı haklarla hayatı değişecek. Yıldırım, etkin pişmanlıktan yararlandıralacağı için aldığı cezalardan kurtulacak. Kendisine yeni bir kimlik verilecek. Kimlikle birlikte estetik ameliyatla yüzü değiştirilecek Bir ev satın alınacak veya kiralanacak ve ailesinin tüm ihtiyaçları karşılanacak. İş kurabilmesi, için yüklü miktarda para ya da maaş verilecek, Geçici olarak başka bir ülkeye yerleşebilecek. Mahkemeye gelen delillerin ifadeleriyle örtüşmemesi Yıldırım’ın bu ifadeleri “gizli tanık” avantajlarından yararlanmak için verdiği şüphesini uyandırdı.

*10 yıl cezaevinde kalmış*
GATA Haydarpaşa Eğitim Hastanesi’nin raporunda “Bulgular” başlığı altında şu ifadelere yer verildi: 

“Hasta, kalabalık alanlarda sıkıldığını, bunaldığını, sürekli yalnız olduğunu, toplum içine fazla çıkmadığını, çabuk sinirlendiğini, sinirlendiği zaman kendisine hakim olamadığını, askere gelmeden önce psikoaktif madde kullandığını, esrar, hap Roche gibi maddeler aldığını, sivil hayatında ablasını öldürmek ve adam öldürmeye teşebbüs suçlarından 10 yıl cezaevinde kaldığını, cezaevinden çıktıktan sonra askere gittiğini, topluma ayak uydurmakta zorluk çektiğini, küçük yaşlardan itibaren asabi bir yapısı olduğunu, yanlış bir şey gördüğü zaman hemen müdahale ettiğini belirtmektedir. Sanık suç tarihinde bir suçu olmadığı halde komutanının kendisini suçladığını, bu durumu kaldıramadığını, kendisini kaybettiğini, bardağı masaya atıp komutanına gittiğini ifade etmektedir. 

*Ruhsal muayene*
Ayakta, yaşında, özbakımı vasat, etrafına ilgili, mizacı sıkıntılı, huzursuz, mimik ve jestleri mizacına uygun, sosyablitesi ilişki kurulur fakat güven vermez nitelikte, konuşma yakınmacı, ses tonu artmış, uyku normal, iştah normal. Bilinç açık, dikkat ve bellek normal, algı tabii, yönetimi tam. Zeka ve muhakeme klinik olarak yeterli. Fikir akış hızı normal, amaca varıyor, fikir içeriğinde devam eden mahkemesi, ailesi, işlediği suçlar ve aldığı cezalar ile ilgili yoğunlaşma var. Duygulanımı anksiyöz. Davranışlarında psikomotor huzursuzluk, otoriteye tahammülsüzlük, psikoaktif madde kötüye kullanımı, sosyal uyum güçlüğü değişmeler bulunmaktadır. (Klinik Konsey/No: 10. 11. 2005/798)” 







*14/08/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Ulusal Kanal yöneticisi gözaltında* 

 
“ümraniye” soruşturması kapsamında Ulusal Kanal’ın yöneticilerinden olduğu belirtilen Teoman Alili gözaltına alındı. Alınan bilgiye göre, soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet savcılarının talimatı doğrultusunda, İstanbul Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğüne bağlı ekipler, Teoman Alili’yi evinde gözaltına aldı. Vatan Caddesindeki İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğüne getirilen Alili’nin buradaki işlemleri sürüyor. Konuya ilişkin bir açıklama yapan Ulusal Kanal Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Turan üzlü, *“Bu gözaltı ve tutuklamaların bütünüyle kanunsuz ve iktidarın siyasi hedefleriyle ilgili olarak sahneye konduğu bugün ortaya çıkmış bulunuyor. Teoman Alili derhal serbest bırakılsın ”* dedi.



*14/08/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Zekeriya üz'ün Hukuk Mücadelesi Sürüyor* 


*14.08.2009 / Açık İstihbarat* 



*Ulusal Kanal'da Haber Masası adlı programı hazırlayıp sunan Teoman Alili, 11 Ağustos Salı günü önce İstanbul Emniyeti Yabancılar şubesi tarafından gözaltına alındı. Ardından Ergenekon savcılarının talimatıyla Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü'ne getirildi.* 

*Ulusal Kanal Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Turan üzlü, Alili'nin gözaltına alınmasının, Ulusal Kanal'a yapılan bir dizi tertibin son halkası olduğunu belirtti.* 

*üzlü, "Bu gözaltı ve tutuklamaların bütünüyle kanunsuz ve iktidarın siyasi hedefleriyle ilgili olarak sahneye konduğu bugün ortaya çıkmış bulunuyor" dedi.*
__________________________________________________ _____________________

Ulusal Kanal'da Haber Masası adlı programı hazırlayıp sunan Teoman Alili, 11 Ağustos Salı günü önce İstanbul Emniyeti Yabancılar şubesi tarafından gözaltına alındı. Ardından Ergenekon savcılarının talimatıyla Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü'ne getirildi. 

Ulusal Kanal Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Turan üzlü, Alili'nin gözaltına alınmasının, Ulusal Kanal'a yapılan bir dizi tertibin son halkası olduğunu belirtti. 

üzlü, *"Bu gözaltı ve tutuklamaların bütünüyle kanunsuz ve iktidarın siyasi hedefleriyle ilgili olarak sahneye konduğu bugün ortaya çıkmış bulunuyor"* dedi.

Kamuoyunun, 15 Ağustos'ta ücalan'ın yapacağı açıklamaya kilitlendiğini vurgulayan üzlü, Teoman Alili'nin de gözaltına alınmadan önceki son programında bu konuyla ilgili önemli açıklamalarda bulunduğunun altını çizdi. 

üzlü, 

_"Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi'nin arkasındaki gerçekleri ve Amerika'nın Türkiye'yi bölme planlarını cesurca ortaya çıkardığı için Ulusal Kanal hedef alınmaktadır"_ 

diye konuştu. 


*ULUSAL KANAL GENEL YAYIN YüNETMENİ TURAN üZLü'NüN YAPTIğI AüIKLAMANIN TAM METNİ* 

"Ulusal Kanal Program yapımcısı TEOMAN ALİLİ Ergenekon savcılarının talimatıyla gözaltında. 11 Ağustos Salı günü İstanbul Emniyeti Yabancılar şubesi tarafından gözaltına alınan ALİLİ, dün Terörle Mücadele şubesine getirildi. 

Gözaltı kararının Ergenekon savcılarının talimatıyla gerçekleştirildiği bildirildi. ALİLİ’nin şu saatlerde evi aranıyor. Ev aramasında avukatlarına bilgi verilmedi.

Ulusal Kanal’da uzun süredir HABER MASASI adlı programı hazırlayıp sunan TEOMAN ALİLİ’nin gözaltına alınması ULUSAL KANAL’a yapılan saldırıların son halkasıdır. 

Bilindiği gibi 21 Mart 2008 tarihinde Ulusal Kanal İstanbul Ankara ve İzmir büroları aynı anda yüzlerce polisin katılımıyla baskına uğramış ve Genel Yayın Yönetmenimiz Sayın Ferit İlsever ile 5 yönetici ve görevlimiz gözaltına alınmıştı. İlsever’le birlikte Haber Dairesi Başkanımız Dr. Serhan Bolluk Ulusal Kanal YK üyesi gazeteci Adnan Akfırat, Ankara haber müdürümüz Hikmet üiçek, İzmir temsilcimiz Hayati üzcan gözaltına alınanlar arasındaydı.

Aylarca tutuklu kaldıktan sonra Ferit İlsever, Dr. Serhan bolluk ve Adnan Akfırat serbest bırakıldılar. 

Hikmet üiçek ve Hayati üzcan ise 17 aydır Silivri cezaevinde tutuklu bulunuyor.

Ulusal Kanal’a yapılan saldırılar bununla da sınırlı kalmadı. Mersin temsilcimiz Yusuf Buldu, Ulusal Kanal danışmanı Prof. Dr. Uçkun Geray, reklam görevlimiz Nuran Gökdemir sözümona Konya Ergenekon adıyla düzenlenen operasyonda gözaltına alındılar..

Bu dalga gözaltılarının tamamı birkaç gün sonra serbest bırakıldılar. 
3 yıldır her hafta düzenli olarak programı yayınlanan Prof. Dr. Erol Manisalı ilerleyen tarihlerde gözaltına alındı.

Bu gözaltı ve tutuklamaların bütünüyle kanunsuz ve iktidarın siyasi hedefleriyle ilgili olarak sahneye konduğu bugün ortaya çıkmış bulunuyor.

Ulusal Kanal, ABD’nin Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi kapsamında yürürlüğe koyduğu şu sözümona Kürt açılımı nedeniyle saldırıya uğramaktadır. Ulusal Kanal Türkiye’nin ABD planlarına direnen merkez olduğu için, o planları deşifre edip milletimize açıkladığı için saldırıya uğramaktadır. Bu çok açıktır.

Zaten Savcı Zekeriya üz, Ergenekon davasının merkezinde* “İşçi Partisiyle birlikte Ulusal Kanal var”* açıklaması yaparak süreci itiraf etmiştir. 

Program yapımcımız Teoman Alili gözaltına alınmadan önceki son programında çok önemli bir gerçeği açığa çıkarmıştı.

Kamuoyu, Tayip Erdoğan ve Abdullah Gül’lerin açtığı yolda, Abdullah ücalan’ın 15 Ağustos’ta açıklayacağı sözümona yol haritasına odaklandığı bir sırada, *merkezi ABD’de bulunan American Kurdish İnternational Network ya da bilinen adıyla AKİN isimli düşünce kuruluşunun açıklamaları yayınlanıyor.*

Bu açıklamada Abdullah ücalan’ın 15 Ağustos’ta açıklayacağı muhtemel talepler sıralanmaktadır.

*İşte açıklamadan bu taleplerin bazı başlıkları:*
Operasyonların durdurulması, dağdan inen kadrolara siyasi haklar verilmesi, Belediyelerin bölgedeki yer altı ve yer üstü kaynaklardan yararlanmasının sağlanması, Kürt halkının iradesinin tanınması…

AKİN, (American Kurdish İnternational Network) Türkçe açılımıyla Kürt Amerikan İletişim grubu’nun başında ise PKK’nın ABD temsilcisi olarak bilinen Kani Gulam var..

Sık sık parçalanmış Türkiye haritaları yayınlamasıyla tanınan AKİN aynı zamanda ABD’de bir kamu kuruluşu olarak görülüyor. Türkiye’nin talebi üzerine ABD makamları Kani Gulam’ı sözümona yargıladı ve* “400 saat kamu hizmetinde çalışma cezası verdi”* . Ancak mahkeme kararına göre bu kamu cezası AKİN kuruluşunda yapılacaktır.

Apo’nun muhtemel taleplerinin bu kuruluştan sızması, “Kürt açılımı”nın nerede pişirildiğini açık bir şekilde ortaya koymaktadır.

İşte, Teoman Alili ve Ulusal Kanal’ın bir kez daha hedef alınması herhalde bu şekilde açıklanabilir. 

*TEOMAN ALİLİ KİMDİR?*
Alili 1978 Türkiye doğumlu. İlkokul, ve Lise tahsilini Türkiye’de yaptı. Makedonya doğumlu Türk kökenli bir ailenin çocuğu. Kendini çok iyi yetiştirmiş, en az 4 yabancı dili çok iyi konuşan bir aydın. Uzun süredir Ulusal Kanal’da tamamen gönüllü olarak çalışmakta ve Haber Masası adıyla çok izlenen ve ses getiren bir program yapmaktaydı. 

*"TEOMAN ALİLİ DERHAL SERBEST BIRAKILSIN"* 
Türk basını tarihinde görülmemiş bir kuşatma ve saldırı altındadır. 1920’lerin işgal altındaki mütareke basınıyla kıyaslanabilecek bir durum söz konusudur. Ergenekon tertibinden önce operasyon basına yapılmıştır. Bir plan dahilinde büyük devlet olanakları da seferber edilerek yandaş medya yaratılmıştır. 

Diğer yandan muhalif ve vatansever basına, ABD'nin ve iktidarın planlarına direnen basın işte bu tür gözaltı ve tertiplerle sindirilmeye çalışılmaktadır.

Ancak Ulusal Kanal direnecektir. Baskılar bizi yıldıramaz. Biz Namık Kemal’lerin, Abdi İpekçi’lerin, Uğur Mumcu’ların, Ahmet Taner Kışlalıların damarındanız. Gerçekleri açıklamayı daha güçlü olarak sürdüreceğiz.

Basına uzanan eller kırılacaktır. Bu kanunsuz tertipler cezasız kalmayacaktır. Türkiye tarihi bu şekilde ibret örnekleriyle doludur.
Türk basınını ve kamuoyunu göreve çağırıyoruz. Dayanışmaya çağırıyoruz. Saldırıları elbirliğiyle püskürtmeye çağırıyoruz.

Dayanışma başlamıştır. *Cuma akşamı Teoman Alili’nin haber sunduğu koltuğa gazeteci ümit Zileli oturacak ve programı sunacaktır.* Bu akşam ise TGS Genel başkanı Ercan İpekçi dayanışma için Haber Masası programında bulunacaktır.


ULUSAL KANAL

----------


## bozok

*Müzakereci MİT'çilere Tepki Yağıyor*


*ünsel ünal - Yeniçağ Gazetesi*




CUMHURBAşKANI Abdullah Gül’ün büyük rol oynadığı AKP’nin ‘açılım’ına eski MİT’çilerin de _’PKK ile gizli müzakere’_ önererek kendi ‘açılım’larını eklemesine, hem siyasilerden hem de emekli generallerden sert tepkiler geldi.


*“Terör AKP ile arttı”*

MHP İzmir Milletvekili Kamil Erdal Sipahi, _“AKP ile terör 10, şehit sayısı 17 kat arttı”_ derken emekli Tümgeneral Parmaksız 

_“Devlet teröristle pazarlığa oturamaz. Mücadele yerine müzakere vatana ihanettir”_ 

diye konuştu.

*Emekli MİT'çiler müzakere, askerler mücadele istiyor*
Sözde Kürt açılımı, emekli askerle, emekli MİT’çileri karşı karşıya getirdi. İstihbaratçılar, PKK ile gizli görüşmeler yapılması gerektiğini ifade ederken, generaller terörle masaya oturmanın vatana ihanet olacağını söylüyor.

Sözde Kürt açılımı, emekli askerle, emekli MİT’çileri karşı karşıya getirdi. İstihbaratçılar, PKK ile gizli görüşmeler yapılması gerektiğini ifade ederken, generaller terörle masaya oturmanın vatana ihanet olacağını söylüyor.

*İktidarın Kürt açılımı tartışmalarına emekli MİT’çiler de dahil oldu.* üeşitli gazetelere açıklamalarda bulunan istihbaratçılar, PKK terör örgütünün muhatap alınmasını istedi. 

2005 yılında Bebek’teki bir İtalyan lokantasında CIA ajanı büyükelçiler Eric Edelman ve Mark Parris’le yediği yemekle tanınan eski MİT Müsteşarı Sönmez Köksal, Terör örgütünün silahsızlandırılması için silahsızlandırılması için PKK ile gizlice müzakereler yürütülmesini istedi. 

Köksal şöyle konuştu: 

_“Böylesine hassas bir konuda her şeyin her an kamuoyunda tartışmaya açılması, süreci daha başında çıkmaza sokabilir. ünemli olan PKK adına müzakereleri yürütmek konusunda tam yetkili kimin olduğudur. Bu kimsenin liderlik ve alt kadroları kontrol altında tutabilmesi en önemli konu. Akil adamlar kamuoyunun ikna edilmesinde etken olabilir. Arabuluculuk kurumsal eşitliği içerdiği için söz konusu olamaz. "_

*Eymür: Gizli servisler görüşsün* 

Eski FBI tercümanı Sibel Edmonds’un, 

_” ABD’nin Orta Doğu ve Orta Asya çıkarlarına hizmet etti “_ 

dediği MİT Kontrterör Dairesi Başkanı Mehmet Eymür ise, PKK ile müzakerenin arabulucular vasıtasıyla yapılabileceğini söyledi. Eymür şöyle dedi: 

_” PKK ile silah bırakması ve dönüş süreci, doğrudan temaslarla, müzakere yoluyla yapılmalıdır. Genelde bu tip temaslar belli bir aşamaya kadar devlet teröristle pazarlık yapmaz söylemine uygun olarak- gizli servisler kanalıyla ve gizlilik içinde yapılır. "_

*Dolaylı yollarla bağ kurulsun* 

Eski MİT mensubu Cevat üneş de 

_“üzellikle bu görüşme yöntemlerinin kamuoyu tarafından da benimsenmesi ve desteklenmesinin sağlanması için tabii ki olgunlaştırılması gerekir. Gizlilik fayda sağlayabilir. O bakımdan böylesine örgütlerle ilişkileri bir hukuki işlem veya resmi görüşmeler yoluyla değil, dolaylı ya da gizli bir şekilde kurulması sorunun çözümünde daha faydalı olabilir.”_ 

*ünce Terörist Silah Bıraksın*
Eski istihbaratçıların terör ve teröristle müzakere yönündeki açıklamalarına emekli generaller, “Terörle sonuna kadar mücadele” sözleri ile cevap verdiler. 

Emekli Tümgeneral Alaaddin Parmaksız 

_“Bir ülkenin dağlarında silahlı teröristler dolaşıyorsa elbette güvenlik güçleri bunlarla mücadele edecektir”_ 

dedi. Bu mücadelenin yapılmasının zorunlu olduğunu kaydeden Parmaksız, şunları söyledi: 

_“Eğer mücadeleyi bırakalım, müzakere edelim diyorsanız, o zaman ettiğiniz yemine, yaşadığınız vatana ihanet edersiniz._ 

_Böyle şey olmaz. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri sorunu sadece şiddetle çözmek istemiyor, ancak ortada bir realite var. Terörist dağa çıkmış ve ülkenin güvenliğini, huzurunu tehdit ediyor. O zaman elbette mücadele edeceksiniz. Bazıları müzakereden bahsedebilir, onları da zaten tarih yazıyor. İleride takındıkları tutumun yanlışlığını görecekler. Mücadele edilmesin diye bir şey olamaz. Terörist silahı bırakacak, ondan sonra bu devlet, bin yıllık devlet geleneğinde örnekleri var olan şefkatini gösterir. Müzakere için silahlar bırakılsın gibi bir söylem zaten baştan yanlış. Devletin kendi güvenliği için meşru silah kullanma hakkı var. Terörist ile asla aynı kefeye koyamazsınız. Terörist silahı bırakır, devlet de inisiyatifini kullanır.”_

*AKP İktidarı ile terör 10, şehit sayısı 17 kat arttı*
MHP İzmir Milletvekili Emekli Tümgeneral Kamil Erdal Sipahi, devletin terör örgütü ile masaya oturup pazarlık yapması diye bir şeyin sözkonusu olamayacağının altını çizerek, *AKP’nin beceriksizlik ve basiretsizliğinin faturasını devlete mal etmek istediğini söyledi.* 

AKP’nin iktidara geldiği 2002 yılından bu yana terör olaylarında 10 misli, şehit sayısında ise 17 misli artış olduğuna dikkat çeken Sipahi, şöyle konuştu: 

_“Ben bu istihbaratçı denilen şahısları hiç tanımam. Fikirlerine de itibar etmem. Böyle bir görüş beyan edip etmediklerini de bilmiyorum. Bir kere devlet terör örgütüyle pazarlık yapmaz, masaya oturmaz. Zaten AKP’nin en büyük hatası bu olmuştur. Terörle mücadeleyi terörle müzakere haline getirmiştir. Dünyada hiçbir ülke teröristle pazarlık yapıp bunu çözememiştir. Bunun bir örneği yoktur. Bunun tek çaresi vardır. Terör örgütü kendisini fesh eder._ 

_Elemanları gelir Türk adaletine teslim olurlar ve verilecek cezaya da razı olurlar. Yok teslim olmazlarsa gidilir teslim alınır veya gereği yapılır. Bunun başka bir yöntemi yoktur.”_ 


*Siyasi Kararlılık Olmazsa Sonuca Ulaşamazsınız*

Türkiye’nin sözde Kürt sorununu tartışmaya Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün ’tarihi fırsat’söylemiyle başladığına dikkat çeken Emekli Tümgeneral Nejat Eslen, 

_“Böyle bir tarihi fırsat yok. Ortada bir ABD planı var."_ 

Eslen, şunları söyledi: 

_“Hükümetin elinde plan yok. Sorunu çözmeye çalışıyor. Görünen o ki daha şimdiden açmaza düşülüyor. PKK ile mücadele ederken ve sorunu çözmeye çalışırken gerginliği arttırmamak gerek. Terörle mücadelede, güvenlik güçlerinin silahlı mücadelesi elbette sürecek. Ancak ortaya bir plan koyacaksanız bunu destekleyecek terörle mücadele unsurlarına yer vereceksiniz.”_ 

AKP iktidarının siyasi risk almaksızın sorunu çözmek için çabaladığını söyleyen Eslen şöyle devam etti: 

_“Bu nedenle açık seçik bir plan ortaya konmuyor. Bu sürecin bir tek faydası oldu o da bölücülerin taleplerini açık ve seçik olarak anladık. Ancak bir şey daha ortaya çıktı. Sorunu çözeceğim derken aynı zamanda vaatleri geniş tutarsanız, yani bölücülerin taleplerini gündeme taşırsanız, çözüme asla ulaşamazsınız. Bölücülerin taleplerini biliyoruz. Kademe kademe bağımsızlık talepleri söz konusu. İki üst kimliğin kabullenilmesini istiyorlar. Eğer bu vaatleri çözüm adına gündeme taşırsanız, Türkiye’de gerginlikleri daha çok arttırırsınız.”_



13.08.2009 / Açık İstihbarat

----------


## bozok

*YENİ şAFAK'IN BüYüK KEşFİ*
** 
Yeni şafak gazetesi Abdülkadir Selvi imzalı haberinde yıllardır çiğnene çiğnene sakız olan *“Yalçın Küçük’ün ücalan’a suikast olayını ihbarını”* yeniymiş gibi verdi. 

Oysa Profesör Yalçın Küçük bu olayı ilk kez yargılandığı bir davadaki savunması sırasında açıklamış, sonra da kitaplarında ve medyaya verdiği birçok demeçte tekrarlamıştı. 

Yeni şafak işte çok bilinen bu olayı sanki Prof. Küçük’ün *“ele geçen ajandasında”* ilk kez ortaya çıkıyormuş gibi verdi. Haberdeki *“müthiş keşif”* şöyleydi: “Yalçın Küçük’ün ajandasına *“ücalan’a yönelik suikast hazırlığını Mesut Yılmaz haber verdi”* şeklinde not düştüğü ortaya çıktı” 

3. Ergenekon iddianamesinde gerçekten de Prof. Küçük’ün defterinden söz ediliyordu, ama o defterle ilgili kayıtta da bilinen olay şöyle tekrarlanıyordu: *"Defterin (97) ile numaralandırılmış sayfasında, "Dün iki dava vardı. İki numaralı mahkemede görüldü. üCALAN'a suikastı Mesut YILMAZ'ın önlediğini açıkladım…”*


Anlaşılan 3. Ergenekon iddianamesi yandaş medyayı pek tatmin etmemiş. Müflis tüccar gibi eski defterleri karıştırmaya başlamışlar. 



*Odatv.com*
9 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*şAMİL TAYYAR NEREDEN KAüTI*
**
 

Habertürk Televizyonu’nun çok izlenen programlarından Fatih Altaylı’nın sunduğu Teke Tek, Ergenekon Davası’nın 3. İddianamesi’ni ele almaya karar verdi. Programa ise İddianamede 1 numaralı sanık olarak gösterilen Yalçın Küçük ile Star Gazetesi’nde yazdığı Ergenekon yazıları ile ünlenen şamil Tayyar konuk olacaktı.

Ancak Tayyar, Yalçın Küçük’ün adını duyunca programa katılmaktan vazgeçti. Tayyar buna gerekçe olarak daha önce Kanal D’de yayınlanan 32. Gün programında Yalçın Küçük tarafından yıpratılmasını gerekçe gösterdi. Hatırlanırsa daha önce şamil Tayyar ile Yalçın Küçük 32. Gün programında karşı karşıya gelmiş, ikili arasında oldukça sert bir tartışma yaşanmıştı.

Yalçın Küçük ise davaya kadar iddianame üzerine konuşmama kararına rağmen Tayyar’ın adını duyunca programa katılmaya karar verdi. Ancak şamil Tayyar’ın programa katılmama karar ile hayal kırıklığına uğradı. 

Bakalım ikili bir daha ne zaman karşı karşıya gelecek.



*Odatv.com*

12 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*İLHAN SELüUK SORDU*
** 
Cumhuriyet gazetesi başyazarı İlhan Selçuk, bugünkü köşesinde Albay Dursun üiçek’in RTüK üyeleri hakkındaki suç duyurusu ile ilgili bir yazı kaleme aldı.* “Meşhur ‘Belge’ye ne oldu?..”* başlıklı yazıda Taraf gazetesine de değinen İlhan Selçuk’un gazete ile ilgili değindiği bir ayrıntı ise oldukça dikkat çekiciydi. Selçuk Taraf gazetesi için* “iki CIA ajanının iki hanımı ve iki polis gazetede köşe yazarlığı yapıyorlar…”* ifadesine yer verdi. İşte İlhan Selçuk’un yazısından konu ile ilgili bölüm:


Gazetelerde haber:

*“Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında tutuklandıktansonra tahliye edilen Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in RTüK üyeleri hakkındaki suç duyurusuyla ilgili Başbakanlıktan soruşturma izni istedi”*


şimdi yukarıdaki haberi açmaya çalışalım…

Açmak için önce olayın anımsanmasında yarar var…

İşe Taraf gazetesindeki bir manşetten başlamak gerekiyor… Taraf gazetesi ilginç bir ceride… *iki CIA ajanının iki hanımı ve iki polis gazetede köşe yazarlığı yapıyorlar…* (Polislerden biri yasaklandı.)…






*Odatv.com*
14 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*Ağar’dan 3 ayrı pasaport aldım*

*Nurettin KURT / 16 Ağustos 2009 / HüRRİYET* 



*Bu pasaportlardan lacivert olanı şu an ismini hatırlayamadığım ancak benim kendilerine bildirdiğim bir isim adına düzenlenmişti.*


Yeşil pasaportlardan birisi benim adıma, diğeri babam* Eşref Cuğdar* adına düzenlenmişti. Her üç pasaportun üzerinde fotoğrafım bulunuyordu. Silah taşıma izin belgesinde Ağar’ın imzası bulunuyordu. 

*SUSURLUK* davası hükümlüsü Yaşar üz, *"Susurluk Davası"* kapsamında Emniyet Genel Müdürü olduğu dönemde *"Suç işlemek amacıyla örgüt kurduğu"* iddiasıyla yargılanan Mehmet Ağar hakkında ilk kez konuştu. Halen cezaevinde bulunan üz, *"Ağar’ın talimatıyla bana yeşil ve lacivert pasaportlar, silah taşıma ruhsatı ve emniyete ait plakalar verildi. Yakalandığımda Ağar’ın talimatıyla serbest bırakıldım"* dedi. Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde yargılanan Mehmet Ağar, duruşmada,* "Yaşar üz’ü, Tarık ümit getirdi. Kendisini muhbir ve insan simsarı olarak tanırım, kendisinden bu şekilde faydalandık"* demişti. üz de cezaevinden "İddialarını ispatlamazsa 16 yıl süren suskunluğumu bozarım" tehdidinde bulunmuştu. Mahkeme, Yaşar üz’ün talimatla ifadesinin alınmasına karar vermişti. üz, 26 Haziran’da Tekirdağ 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde verdiği ifadesinde şunları söyledi:

*Ağar’la, ümit tanıştırdı*

Ağar ile 1993 yılı sonlarında Tarık ümit aracılığıyla tanıştım. Yurtdışındaki bir İngiliz şirketinde uyuşturucu kaçakçılığına ismim karıştırılmıştı. Yardım istemek için ümit’le birlikte Ağar’ın yanına gitmiştik. Daha sonra Ağar, yurtdışındaki bazı işlerle ilgili danışmanlık yapmamı istedi. Daha önce Muğla Valiliği’nden almış olduğum kendi adıma silah taşıma ruhsatım vardı. üok sık yurtdışına çıktığımdan lacivert pasaportum vardı. Talebim olmamasına rağmen bana silah taşıma ruhsatı ile iki adet yeşil pasaport ve bir adet de lacivert pasaport verildi.

*Emniyet’e ait plakalar* 

Bu pasaportlardan lacivert olanı şu an ismini hatırlayamadığım ancak benim kendilerine bildirdiğim bir isim adına düzenlenmişti. Yeşil pasaportlardan birisi benim adıma, diğeri babam Eşref Cuğdar adına düzenlenmişti. Her üç pasaportun üzerinde fotoğrafım bulunuyordu. Silah taşıma izin belgesinde Ağar’ın imzası bulunuyordu. Pasaportları yine o dönem Emniyet Genel Müdürü olan Ağar’ın talimatıyla o sırada Daire Başkanı olarak görev yaptığını sandığım Emin Aslan, bulunduğumuz odaya elinde birçok belge ile birlikte gelip bunları arkadaşım Tarık ümit’e verdi. ümit, bu belgeler içerisinde benimle ilgili olanları seçerek bana verdi. 4-5 tane, gerektiğinde kendi araçlarımızda kullanılmak üzere emniyet birimlerine ait plakalar ile bu plakaların bizde bulunmasını izah edecek belgeler de verildi. 

*üatlı akrabam olur*

Abdullah üatlı, ablamın üvey damadı olur. Yıllar önce kendisiyle görüştüğümüz oluyordu. Ancak 1978 ya da 1979 yılında adı 7 TİP’linin öldürülmesi ve Abdi İpekçi cinayetine karıştığından kendisi yurtdışına gitti. Bir daha kendisiyle Susurluk kazasında ölene kadar yüz yüze ve telefonla bile görüşmedim. Ancak ailesi ve çocuklarıyla görüştüğüm olmuştur. Kaza sonucunda üatlı’nın üzerinden çıkan silah taşıma izin belgesinin bir benzeri bana da verilmişti.

*üz, Tekirdağ F Tipi’nde* 

Yaşar üz, Susurluk davasından hüküm giydikten bir süre sonra *"Teşekkül halinde eroin ihraç etmek"* suçundan 15 yıl ağır hapse çarptırıldı. 7 yıl 7 ay 13 gün hapis yattıktan sonra tahliye oldu. Son olarak Kıbrıs’ta kendisine ait bir kumarhanede çıkan çatışmanın ardından gözaltına alınan Yaşar üz, 9 Ağustos 2007’de tutuklanarak Tekirdağ F Tipi Cezaevi’ne konuldu.

*Uzi dolu spor çanta verdi*

1993 yılında Tarık ümit’le birlikte Ankara Necatibey Caddesi’nde bulunan üzel HarekÃ¡t Daire Başkanlığı’nı ziyaret ettik. O sırada Daire Başkan Vekili İbrahim şahin’di. üay içtikten sonra çıkarken Tarık ümit’in elinde bir spor çanta vardı. Araca bindiğimizde çantayı açtı ve içinde çoğunluğu Uzi marka olmak üzere çok sayıda silah olduğunu gördüm. Daha sonra birlikte havaalanına gittik. Bize daha önce verilen silah taşıma belgesini havaalanında görevlilerine gösterdik, herhangi bir engelle karşılaşmadan İstanbul’a geldik.

*Elinde 30 kişilik ölüm listesi vardı*

Bu silahlarla ne yapılacağını sorduğumda ümit, 25-30 kişilik bir liste gösterdi; bunların PKK finansörü olduklarını, öldürülmeleri gerektiğini söyledi. Karşı çıktım. Bu olaydan sonra Tarık ümit ve diğerleriyle ilişkimi dondurdum. 1994 tarihinde İstanbul’daki evimde yapılan aramalarda ele geçirilen belge, doküman, tabanca ile mermilerin sayı ve nitelikleri doğrudur. üıkan belge de Ağar tarafından bana verilmiştir. 

*Yılmaz’dan Demirel’e*

Ele geçen bu belge ve silahlar tutanağa bağlandıktan sonra bizi karakola götürdüler. Ancak Ağar’ın talimatı üzerine beni serbest bıraktılar. Bahse konu belge ve silahların Ankara’ya getirilmesi talimatını Ağar verdiğinden bunları Ankara’ya göndermişler. Bu arada o dönem Mali şube Müdürü olan Salih Güngör, bu belge ve dokümanların birer fotokopisini kendisine almış; daha sonra bunları siyasete atılacağı günlerde bazı beklentileri karşılığında muhalefet partisi lideri Mesut Yılmaz’a iletmiş; Yılmaz’ın bu belgeleri dönemin Cumhurbaşkanı Süleyman Demirel’e ulaştırdığını biliyorum. 

...

----------


## bozok

*İP'ten Hilmi üzkök'e suç duyurusu* 


*16.06.2009 / Fevzi KIZILKOYUN / ANKARA, (DHA) / VATAN*

İşüİ Partisi (İP), Ergenekon şeması ile ilgili resmi işlem yapmadığı iddiasıyla, dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök hakkında suç duyurusunda bulundu. İP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Hasan Basri üzbey, dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök hakkında, MİT'in gönderdiği Ergenekon şemasını araştırmak yerine, imha ederek yetkisini kötüye kullanmak, resmi kayıtlara eklenmesi gereken evrakı saklamak iddialarıyla Ankara Cmhuriyet Savcılığı'na suç duyurusunda bulunduklarını söyledi. 

İP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı üzbey, bir grup partiliyle birlikte Ankara Adalet Sarayı'na gelerek Genelkurmay eski Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök hakkında Ankara Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'na suç duyurusunda bulundu. Savcılığa verilen suç duyurusu dilekçesinde MİT tarafından hazırlandığı belirlenen Engenekon şemasının, Hilmi üzkök göreve başladıktan sonra Gelkurmay Başkanlığı'na bildirildiği, üzkök'ün de bu şema hakkında resmi işlem yapmadığı, bu nedenle üzkök'ün `kamu görevini kötüye kullanmak', `*Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri aleyhinde tertiplere girişmek, görevini engellemek, birlik, hiyerarşi ve disiplinini bozmak'*, *`Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümetine karşı darbe yapmak'* suçlarından yargılanması gerektiği savunuldu.

*`üZKüK DARBEYLE GETİRİLDİ'*

Suç duyurusu öncesinde, partililerle birlikte Ankara Adalet Sarayı önünde basın açıklaması yapan üzbey, `2002 yılında Türk Ordusu'na darbe yapıldığını, üzkök'ün bu darbeyle Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na getirildiğini ve bu darbeyle Ecevit Hükümeti'nin dağıtıldığını' ileri sürdü.

*Bu darbe planının ABD tarafından tertiplendiğini iddia eden üzbey şunları söyledi:*

"Tuncay Güney'in ifadelerine dayanılarak, dönemin MİT müsteşarı şenkal Atasagun zamanında, 2002 yılında MİT tarafından hazırlanan `Ergenekon' şemasını, 2003 yılında eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök'e verdiği MİT'in İstanbul 13'in Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderdiği yazıda belirtiliyor. Ancak Genelkurmay Başkanlığı tarafından mahkemeye gönderilen yazıda ise kurum arşivinde böyle bir şema bulunamadığı bildiriliyor. 

Dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök, 10 Temmuz 2003'te kendisine elden* `arz edilen'* bu şemayı gayrı resmi olarak Türk Ordusuna karşı tertiplerde kullanmış, sonra da götürmüştür. Resmi evrakı kayıt altına almadan yok etmiştir. Suç işlemiştir ve yargılanmalıdır." 

...

----------


## bozok

*MEDYA KORSANLARI VE E.YZB.MUZAFFER TEKİN OLAYI (5)* 


*YZB.TEKİN’E KARşI HUKUKSUZLUK YENİDEN SAHNEDE*

Bu bölümde sizlere hem kendi düşüncelerimi hem de Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN’e karşı yapılan haksızlıkları ele almak istiyorum.

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, Türk Milleti’nin gözbebeğidir. Milletimizin yerinde Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin yeri çok farklıdır. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin kurucu gücünü oluşturan ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin modernleşme, çağdaşlaşma sürecinde başat rol oynayan Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri; bizler için aynı zamanda* “Peygamber Ocağıdır”.* Sadece bu kadar basit ve net yaklaşım sonucunda dahi karşımıza hem sorumluluklar, hem görevler hem de hakla çıkmaktadır. Nedir bunlar?

_Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin binlerce yıllık geçmişi, birikimleri ve örnek olma mecburiyeti Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nde görev yapan erden mareşale kadar herkes için çok önemli bir sorumluluktur. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin bu vasfına uyum gösteremeyenin rütbesi, statüsü ve rolü ne olursa olsun gözünün yaşına bakılmamalıdır. Hakkında gereken yapılmalıdır. Velev ki bu şahıs Genelkurmay Başkanı olsun, binlerce yıllık şanlı tarihi yanında bir Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın sözü bile olmaz. Ama bundan da daha önemli olan o insanın o makama nasıl tırmandığıdır._ 
_Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, “ordu millet”in “muvazzaf” güçlerini oluşturur. Geri kalanlar ise “milis” hükmündedir. Milisler, her an için silah altına alınıp ön cephelere sevk edilebilecek kadar gönüllü insanlarla bir bütün olmak zorundadır. Dolayısıyla Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri ile Türk Milleti arasında aşılmaz duvarların örülmesi, bu milletin vasıfları ve geçmişi ile taban tabana zıttır. Ancak bunun anlamı, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin kapılarının ardına kadar herkese açılması demek değildir. üünkü “bilmesi gereken” prensibi, bir devletin ve milletin hatta bir kurum ya da kuruluşun varlık ve varlığını sürdürebilme şartıdır._

_Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti, diğer devletlerin tamamından farklı bir yapıya sahiptir. Buraya kadar izah ettiğimiz gerçekler yanında Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin bu milletin gerçek “aydın” kesimini oluşturması bu yapının temel direğidir. Dolayısıyla, ister kabul edilsin, ister reddedilsin Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin bu özelliklerinin iyice anlaşılmaması, ya da soytarıca değerlendirmeler ile “yatak ve kasa devletleri” ile aynı kategoriye konulması sadece sözde Türk ve sözde aydınlara yakışır bir değerlendirmedir. Ne yazık ki ülkemizde bu tür aydınların sayısı oldukça fazladır. üünkü bu ülkede “aydınlık” payesinin temelinde “kopukluk”, “edilgenlik”, “özenti”, “satılmışlık”, “soysuzluk”, “midesizlik” ve adam olabilme histerisi vardır._

_Gerek Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerini gerek diğer kurum ve kuruluşları 1960’lı yıllara kadar oluşturanlar arasında hiçbir fark yoktur. Yani, polisi oluşturan kesim ile orduyu oluşturan, diyaneti oluşturan kesim aynıdır. Sınıfsal bir tercih bu aşamada söz konusu değildir. Bu değerlendirmenin dışında kalan iki temel kurumdan biri Dışişleri diğeri Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı’dır. Her iki kurum, “saltanatın” devamı olan “kapalı”, “seçkinci” yapılardır. Ancak 1960’lardan itibaren Türkiye’de fakir değil zengin okur, fakir değil zengin seçilir, fakir değil zengin yönetir fırtınaları esmeye başlamıştır. Bu nedenle 1960’lı yıllarda yetişen nesil bu gün bu ülkenin başında bela konumundadırlar. Bu durum bütün kurumlara sirayet etmiş ve tüm kurumlar bir diğeri kadar kirlenebilmiştir. Kurumların, kurumsallaşma konumu bu arızanın geç ya da erken ortaya çıkmasına neden olmuştur…_
şimdi, bana sorabilirsiniz *“Bunlardan bahsetmenin ne gereği var?”* diye…

Yzb.Muzaffer TEKİN’in Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nden çıkarılmasının temelinde bu arızalar vardır, yine E.Yzb.Muzaffer TEKİN’in bu gün ERGENEKON adı verilen şarlatanlık sürecinde, *“Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nden atıldı, işe yaramaz biriydi…”* gibi saçma sapan iftiraların ve karalamaların sebebi de yukarıda arz ettiğim hususlardır. 

Neden mi?


*İşTE İTİRAFLAR*

H.ş. ve B. Sahibi A.A.’nın şahitliği:

*“E.Yzb.Muzaffer TEKİN ile E.Org. Necdet üRUğ sahibi olduğum şirketin tertip ettiği bir açılışta karşı karşıya geldiler.* 

*E.Yzb.TEKİN, E.Org. N.üRUğ’u fark edince yanına gitti, saygı ve muhabbetle kendisini tanıttı. Başkaca bir şey söylemedi. Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN ismi E.Org. üRUğ’un beyninde öyle bir yer edinmiş ki kısa sürede Yzb.TEKİN’in kim olduğunu hatırladı ve E.Yzb. TEKİN’e herkesin de duyabileceği kadar bir ses düzeyi ile, “Evladım, senin olayını hatırlıyorum. O dönemde bana öylesine yanlı ve kısıtlı bilgiler geldi ki konuyu tam olarak anlayamadım ve kavrayamadım. Senin emekliliğin konusundaki ısrarım ve elde ettiğim sonuç askerlik hayatım boyunca yaptığım en büyük hatadır. İyi ki seni gördüm ve bu itirafımı birkaç kişinin huzurunda da olsa sana karşı yapabildim…” demiştir.*

_Daha sonra sarf ettiği sözleri bir E.Orgeneral’in dahası bir emekli genelkurmay başkanının düştüğü durumu afişe etmemek için söylemek istemiyorum. üünkü öylesi bir statüye erişmiş bir kişinin, o günlerde mahiyeti olan bir kişi karşısında bu itiraflarda bulunması ve pişmanlığını dile getirmesi bizim ülkemizde sıkça yaşanan bir durum değildir.”_

2. Hakim Albay Nihat GüNER’in 1nci Ordu Askeri Mahkemesi’nde yargılama esnasında sarf ettiği, kayıtlara geçmeyen ancak izleyici bir kişi tarafından alınan bir nottan. (Bu notu alan şu anda üst düzeyde bir generaldir) Hakim Albay GüNER herkesin huzurunda Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN’e söylüyor:

_“Yüzbaşım, ben askerlik hayatımda Yüzbaşı rütbesine kadar bu kadar başarılı bir başka safahat görmedim. Sizin karşımda sanık durumunda olmanız beni çok üzüyor ama biliyorum ki sizin gibi bir subay bütün sorularıma doğru cevapları verecek ve itidalini asla kaybetmeyecektir”_

Yine vefasından bir şey yitirmemiş bir Türk Subayı olarak E.Yzb.Muzaffer TEKİN, sivil elbiseleri ile Hakim Albay Nihat GüNER’i ziyaret eder. Albay Nihat GüNER;

_“Oğlum huzura dimdik geldin, dimdik gittin. şunu açıkça söylemeliyim ki davan süresince sana şahsen bir muhabbet duymadım değil. Fakat bu şahsi duygularım benim hiç bir zaman görevimi engellemez. Zira ben sorumluluk sahibi şerefli bir Türk Subayı’yım. Beni de ancak senin gibi sorumluluk sahibi, şerefli bir Türk Subayı anlayabilir. Ben 1980’li yıllarda, ağlaya ağlaya, gözyaşlarımı içime akıta akıta yüzlerce subayı ordudan uzaklaştırdım. Karşıma pek çok sanık çıktı bu güne kadar ben diyeyim yüz, sen de bin… üok azı senin kadar vakur, başı dik ve ne yaptığının farkında olarak mahkemeyi terk edebildi. Sen, hukukun değil, hukuksuzluğun gadrine uğradın…”_

3. Okul Komutanı General şamil üZDİLLİ, Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN’in o günkü nöbetçi heyetinde bulunan Piyade üsteğmen Talal KURDOğLU’nu odasına çağırıp TEHDİT ediyor. Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN’in aleyhinde uydurma da olsa bir şeyler elde etmek için statüsünü ve rolünü kullanmaktan kaçınmıyor. P.ütğm. Talal KURDUOğLU’na;

_“Onun nöbetinde ondan habersiz kuş uçmaz, yaprak kıpırdayamaz. Bu olayı bizzat ondan başkası yapmış olamaz. Bu olayların asıl sorumlusu odur. Sizler benim belirttiğim bu doğruları söylemezseniz sizin de defterinizi düreceğim, sizleri emekli edeceğim.”_

*4.* şahsen şahit olduğum bir yaşam kesiti; yer Başbakanlık odada Merhum Turgut üZAL, Merhum Adnan KAHVECİ, X’ten A.O.D., Y’den C.F.S ve meccanen danışman ben varım. Bir süre sonra İngiliz MI-6’in ikinci adamını para karşılığı konuşturmak üzere özel bir yere gideceğiz; kod adı. Lord CARLTON. Konu, İngiltere Kraliyet Ailesi içinde yer alan ve *“KriptoTürk”* bir İngiliz binbaşı ile *“yasak aşk”* yaşayan kraliyet ailesinden bir bayanın korunmasında yaşanabilecek muhtemel zaafiyetler karşısında alınması gereken ek tedbirler.

Merhum üZAL:

_“Uzak koruma için görevlendirilen “Balaban” (Kod Adı) ile saha korumasına yeni atanan “Dreyfus” görevlerini hakkıyla yapıyorlar ama bir gün birinin başına bir şey gelirse, yerlerine kimleri getirelim? Bunun için bir hazırlığınız var mı muhteremler?”_

Merhum KAHVECİ:

*“Sayın Başbakanım, sizin bana sitayişle bahsederek ismini yazdırdığınız emekli bir yüzbaşı vardı, hatırlarsınız. İyice araştırın demiştiniz. Mükemmel bir örnek olarak araştırmamız sonuçlanmıştı. O yüzbaşının ordudan uzaklaştırılması için çok çaba sarf eden Genelkurmay Başkanı bile onun için tam sicil iletti. Onu görevlendirebiliriz diye düşünüyorum.”*

Merhum üZAL:

_“O olmaz, Lord CARLTON bana o olayı ayrıntıları ile gözlemlediklerini itiraf ettiler. Onu oraya göndermemiz demek onu kendi elimizle infaz etmek demek. Onu “Ufuk ütesi”nde görevlendirmeyi düşünüyorum.”_

_…._

Bu konuşma sonucunda *“Dreyfus”*un yedeği olarak *“Kezzap”, “Balaban”*ın yedeği olarak* “Yengeç”* görevlendirildi. Ancak, orada Merhum KAHVECİ’nin söz ettiği kişinin E.Yzb Muzaffer TEKİN olduğunu yıllar sonra 30 Ağustos’ta Edirnekapı şehitliği’nde E.Yzb.Muzaffer TEKİN’i gördüğümde ben Y’den C.F.S.’den öğrenmiştim. Daha doğrusu o bana orada aktarmıştı. 

_(Bu olayı neden yazdım: "ERGENEKON adı verilen şarlatanlık sürecinde aktif rol aldığını iddia eden ve kendisini ERGENEKON sürecinin kukla savcısının yerine koyan yaratık sıkça Merhum üZAL'dan ve Merhum MENDERES'ten bahseder durur. Hatta kendinin adam yerine konulması için onların fotoğrafları ile kendi fotoğrafını sıkça afişlere koydurtur. Ama aslında bu yaratık, Merhum MENDERES ile Merhum üZAL'ın tuvalette kullandıkları tuvalet kağıdı kadar olamayacak illetli bir zavallıdır)_

İşte sizlere, *“Kıbrıs’taki Susurluk”* adındaki dizi yazıyı yazmış ve bu nedenle pek çok kez tehditler almış bir yazar olarak E.Yzb.Muzaffer TEKİN hakkında söylenmiş birkaç önemli cümle… şimdi sizler de bu cümleleri yukarıda yazdığım hususlarla birlikte değerlendiriniz. Eminim çok ciddi sonuçlara ulaşacaksınız.

*İBRETLER, İBRET ALABİLENLERE*

Bu süreçte rol alanlardan;

*Â· Yzb.Muzaffer TEKİN’e “yasadışı emir” ile OLUMSUZ sicil veren Piyade Yarbay Lütfi SEüKİN; ahlaksızca ve haksız yere sicil düzenledikten yaklaşık 6,5 ay sonra yüz kızartıcı bir ilişki esnasında yakalanmış.* 
*Â· Meşhur Okul Komutanı, Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın “yasadışı” emirlerini yerine getirdiği için terfi etmiş, gittiği birlikte kayak yaparken düşüp kalça kemiğini kırmış, düzelme imkanı olmadığından emekli edilmiş.* 
*Â· Org.Necdet üRUğ, olaydan 6,5 ay sonar 42 yaşındaki oğlunu “kalp krizi” neticesinde yitirmiş.* 
*Â· Alay Komutanı Ege HASDAL, oğlu üsteğmen olduktan kısa bir sure sonra “habercisi”-“postası” tarafından öldürülmüş.* 


*Devam Edecek*




*Gönderen:* 17.08.2009 / Cem YAREN / cemyaren.blogspot.com

----------


## bozok

*KAüAN BüYüK FIRSAT*
**
 

Amerikalı ve İsveçli iki büyük düşünce kuruluşu, İngiliz gazeteci Gareth Jenkins’e bir *“Ergenekon raporu”* hazırlattı. 

Washington'daki tanınmış düşünce kuruluşlarından Johns Hopkins üniversitesi İleri Uluslararası üalışmalar Okulu (SAIS) ile İsveç Güvenlik ve Kalkınma Politikaları Enstitüsü tarafından ortaklaşa hazırlattırılan Ergenekon raporu bugün internetten bütün dünyaya duyurulacak. İki düşünce kuruluşunun yöneticileri Ergenekon soruşturması üzerinde ne Türkçe ne de İngilizce hiçbir ciddi analiz yapılmadığı için böyle bir rapor hazırlatmaya gerek duyduklarını açıkladılar. 

Hatırlanacağı gibi bu yılbaşında açıklanan ABD 2008 İnsan Hakları raporunda da, Telekulak, Ergenekon davası, Deniz Feneri yolsuzluğu da yer almış, Türkiye’de basın özgürlüğünün baskı altında olduğu vurgulanmıştı. AKP iktidarının o rapora gösterdiği tepkiyi Jenkins raporuna da gösterip göstermeyeceği merak ediliyor. 

Bugünkü Akşam gazetesi raporun bir özetini yayınladı. Utku üakırözer’in haberine göre raporda şu analizler yer alıyor:

*TOPLUMU İKİYE BüLDü*
Bu dava Türk toplumunu ikiye böldü: AKP destekçileri, bazı solcular ve Kürt milliyetçileri olmak üzere birinci gruba göre Ergenekon soruşturması 'yüzyılın temizliği', derin devletin yok edilmesi için nihai fırsat. 

Davayı eleştirenler ki bunlar çoğunlukla AKP muhalifleri ise soruşturmayı siyasi olarak yönlendirilen, AKP'ye yönelik muhalefeti etkisiz kılma çabası diye görüyor.

*BAşKA SUü KANITLARI*
Her iki tanımlama da yanlış yönlendirici. İddianamede adı geçen bir kısım sanığın illegal aktivite içinde olduğu, bazı diğerlerinin de eksantrik ve hoş olmayan dünya görüşlerine sahip olduğu yönünde kanıtlar var. 

Türk ordusunun bazı komutanlarının dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök'ten memnuniyetsizliği ve hem üzkök'ü hem de AKP hükümetini yerinden etme niyetinde olduğu yönündeki kanıtlar var. Suçlananlar arasında geçmişte 'derin' devletin içinde yer alanlar da var.

Ancak hem Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında suçlananlar hem de polis baskınları sırasında gözaltına alınıp ardından serbest bırakılan insanların çoğunun AKP'ye muhalefet etmenin ötesinde bir suçu varmış gibi gözükmüyor.

*Savcılar samimiyetle inanıyor*
Aslında iddianamede tanımlandığı biçimde bir Ergenekon organizasyonunun mevcut olduğu ya da geçmişte var olduğu yönünde de hiçbir kanıt yok. Sunulan dokümanlar mevcut bir örgütü değil, hipotetik bir örgüt planını tanımlamaktadır. Ergenekon'un mevcudiyetine ilişkin 'kanıt'ların, güvenilmez olduğu açıkça belli olan fantezi tutkunu Tuncay Güney'den gelmesi çok kaygı vericidir. O kadar çelişkiler, spekülasyonlar, söylentiler, mantığa aykırılıklar ve anlamsız tespitler içeriyorlar ki, iki iddianame kendi içinde dahi tutarlı değil. 'Ergenekon' kelimesini ilk kullanan kişi olan Erol Mütercimler de suçlananlar arasında.

Bunları söylemekle beraber, Ergenekon iddianamesinin basit bir siyasi fabrikasyon olduğu söylenemez. Savcılık makamının organizasyonun varlığına samimi olarak inandığı konusunda şüphemiz yok. Bu nedenle de iddialara ilişkin bazı çelişkileri ve mantık dışılıkları göremiyor ya da görmek konusunda istekli olmuyor olabilirler. İddianameler çıkarımsal değil izdüşümsel. Yani iddianameler organizasyonun varlığı ön kabulünden geriye doğru giderek alakasız bireyleri, açıklamaları ve davranışları da tek bir büyük komploya bağlama görüntüsü arz ediyor.


*HüKüMETE ELEşTİRİ*
Kanıtlardaki bazı tutarsızlıklar soruşturmayı yürüten makamların sanıklara yönelik suçlamaları güçlendirmek için kanıtları değiştirdiği suçlamalarına yol açtı. Bu suçlamalar temelsiz bulunarak reddedildi. Ancak, kanıt olarak sunulan malzemenin ve özellikle de sanıkların ya da davayı eleştirenlerin telefon konuşmalarının hükümet yanlısı basında yer alması dikkat çekicidir. Türk yasalarına göre yargı kararı olmadan telefon dinlenmesi ve bunların yayınlanması suç teşkil eder. Hükümet dinleme kayıtlarının polis içindeki AKP sempatizanlarıyla ilgisi olduğu iddialarını reddediyor. Ancak bu, dinlenenlerin neden sadece hükümete muhalif isimler olduğunu ve kanun koruyucuların bu yasadışı dinlemeleri neden sorgulamadığını izah etmeye yetmemektedir.


*KORKU İKLİMİ*
Hükümetin hem dinleme kayıtlarının sızmasını önleyememesi, hem de savcıların yeterli delil olmadan şüphelileri evlerinden gözaltına almasına kısıtlama getirememesi kaçınılmaz olarak Türk toplumunun büyük bir bölümünde korku iklimi yaratmıştır. Laik orta-sınıf Türkler, 'bir web sitesinde kaydı çıkabilir' diye telefonda dostlarıyla bile konuşmaya korkar hale gelmiştir. Savcıların tavrı nedeniyle her gün artan sayıda Türk, gece yatağa, 'ertesi sabah şafak vakti bir polis baskınıyla uyanacak mıyım?' kaygısıyla gitmektedir.


*Kaçan fırsat*
Destekçileri bu davayı Türk tarihinin karanlık sayfalarıyla nihai hesaplaşma gibi görüyor olsa da Ergenekon Soruşturması kaçan bir fırsattır. Ergenekon isimli örgütün üyesi olmasalar bile suçlanan isimlerin bazılarının suç teşkil eden faaliyetleri olduğu yönünde kanıt vardır. Ama bu isimler şimdi çok güçlü laik ve aşırı milliyetçi duygulara sahip olmaktan başka suçu olmayan diğer isimlerle bir kefeye konuyorlar. Davanın büyüklüğüne bakılırsa suçlananların hiçbiri, ne suçlu olan birkaç isim, ne de masum olan çoğunluk gerçek adaletle yüzleşemeyecek.


*BAğIMSIZ KOMİSYON* 
ümraniye'de bulunan mühimmatla başlayan bu tartışma, bağımsız bir 'gerçeği araştırma komisyonu' kurularak hem laikler hem de İslamcıları içerecek biçimde Türklerin yakın tarihleri ile hesaplaşmasını sağlayabilirdi. Ama artık kısa vadede öne çıkacak kaygı, kaçan bu fırsat değil Ergenekon soruşturmasının Türkiye'nin geleceğini nasıl etkileyeceğidir. Korkumuz, bu davanın iddia edildiği gibi Türkiye'de çoğulcu demokrasinin yerleşmesi yönünde büyük bir adım teşkil etmek yerine otoriter tek parti yönetimi doğrultusunda büyük bir adım haline dönüşmesidir.



*Odatv.com*
17 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*KüRT AüILIMININ şİFRELERİ üüüNCü İDDİANAMEDE GİZLİ*
 

Geçtiğimiz iki haftada ön plana çıkan iki gündem var: Birincisi; Ergenekon'un üçüncü iddianamesi, ikincisi; bugünlerde ağırlığını daha fazla hissettiren Kürt sorununda açılım meselesi. 

Ergenekon İddianamesi’nin üçüncü cildi yayınlandıktan sonra Kürt çevrelerinde yaşanan genel sessizlik de dikkat çekici. Kürt politik çevreleri iddianameye bir eleştiri getirmeyerek iddianameyi bir ölçüde kabul etiler. 

Ancak iddianame de Kürtler adına bazı tuhaflıklar var. Kürt açılımının tartışıldığı bu günlerde bu tuhaflıklar meseleyi daha ilginç hale getiriyor. 
ünce İddianameye bakalım…

üçüncü Ergenekon iddianamesinin bir numaralı sanığı olan Yalçın Küçük için hazırlanan bölümde, gerek gizli, gerek kendi adları ile hazırlanmış olan, tanık ifadelerinde genel olarak; Yalçın Küçük'ün PKK'yı ve Abdullah ücalan'ı yönetiği iddia ediliyor. İfadelere göz atmakta fayda var:

Gizli Tanık DENİZ 04.06.2008 tarihinde alınan ifadesinde " ... _Abdullah üCALAN'ın da Yalçın KüüüK hakkında "Senin her cümlen benim beynimde bir kıvılcım meydana getiriyor" şeklinde söylemlerde bulunduğunu bildiğini, Abdullah üCALAN'ın üst düzey örgüt mensupları ile teknik mevzuları konuştuğunu, ancak durum değerlendirmesi yapmadığını, bunu Yalçın KüüüK ile yaptığını, Yalçın KüüüK'ün adeta Abdullah üCALAN'ın beyni olduğunu ..._" (syf 139) diye devam ediyor.

Gizli tanık olan Deniz, Diyarbakır'da ikamet ediyor ve 2008 Haziran'ında Savcı Zekeriya üz ile görüşüyor. 18 Haziran 2008 tarihinde Hürriyet'te çıkan *Ergenekon'u Sakık'a sordu* başlıklı haberden alıntılıyoruz; "* ....* Sakık, Ergenekon örgütü ile terör örgütü PKK arasındaki bağı anlatacağını belirtti. Ergenekon Savcısı üz, 10 gün önce Diyarbakır Cezaevi’ne gitti. Görüşmede Sakık, 14 sayfa ifade verdi ....". 

Aynı zaman diliminde, Haziran ayında şemdin Sakık'ın, Star Gazetesi yazarı şamil Tayyar'a gönderdiği mektup da, _"...İkisi baş başa verip örgütü ve savaşı düzenliyorlardı... 'ücalan'ın yaklaşımları sonucunda bu zat (Küçük'ü kast ediyor) gözümüzde o kadar büyümüştü ki, Allah göstermesin ücalan'a bir şey olsaydı Yalçın Küçük'ü lider olarak kabul etmeye hazırdık.. ._" cümleleri, üçüncü iddianamedeki, gizli tanık Deniz'in ifadeleri ile hem içerik hem de zaman bakımından bire bir uyuşuyor. Tüm parçaları birleştirince gizli tanık olan Deniz'in, şemdin Sakık olma ihtimali çok yüksek gözüküyor.

İddianamede adı geçen bir diğer kişi ise son günlerde cemaatin televizyon ve gazetelerinden Zaman ve Samanyolu’nda sıkça gördüğümüz, eskiden PKK'da yöneticilik yapmış olan Selim üürükkaya; "Y_alçın KüüüK, üCALAN'ın yanına gider gitmez üCALAN'ı yönlendirmeye başlamıştır. Yalçın KüüüK tek başına değildi_ ... _bizden daha yetkiliydi. Yalçın KüüüK ile Abdullah üCALAN aynı örgütün üyeleridir..._ " şeklindeki sözleri iddianamenin 144. sayfasında yer bulmuş.

Bir başka tanıktan devam edecek olursak, Barzani yanlısı yayınları ile bilinen Rizgarionline yazarı ümit Fırat; _"(Y.Küçük'ü kast ederek) .... amacının Abdullah üCALAN'ın liderliğinde Ortadoğu'da bir Kürt statüsünün oluşacağını düşündüğünü ve kendisi de bu yapı içerisinde yer almak istediğini..._ " (syf 140) şeklinde devam eden ifadesiyle Ergenekonun deşifresine katkıda bulunmuş.

Peki, bu Ergenekon tanıklarına, dolayısıyla davanın yürütücüsü konumunda olan kişilere, Abdullah ücalan'ın bakışı nasıl? Tekrar hatırlatalım, bu isimler ücalan’ın Ergenekoncu olduğunu ve askerler ile ilişkili olduğunu sıkça cemaat kanallarına çıkarak anlatıyorlar. Bunun cevabını Abdullah ücalan’ın görüşme notlarında buluyoruz; olduğu gibi aktarıyorum; 

" .... Yine Ergenekon'u PKK ile ilişkilendiriyorlar, bu güçler, PKK'yi denetim altına almak için bunu, PKK içinde temasa geçtikleri üürükkaya, şemdin Sakık gibi isimler üzerinden yapıyorlardı...." (10 Ocak 09 tarihli görüşme notu, gündem-online)

" ... onlar, Selim üürükkaya, (şemdin) Sakık’ın durumunu iyi analiz etmek gerekiyor. Sakık’ın 1993’te Bingöl’deki asker ölümlerinde bile yurt dışı bağlantıları olabilir. Bunu iyi araştırmak gerekiyor. Bunların beş metelik değerleri bile yok. Ergenekon’a da bulaşmış olabilirler" (20 Temmuz 08 tarihli görüşme notu, gündem-online)

"... ümit Fırat gibi isimler bunu yapıyorlar ... Buradan telefonla görüştüğümü bile iddia edenler olmuş. Kesinlikle yalan, nasıl böyle şeyler söylerler! ... Bunlar ahlaksız iddialardır. Bunların sebebi vardır, bunlara sormak lazım; neyin karşılığında bu tür iddialarda bulunuyorlar, karşılığında ne alıyorlar! Bunların milyarlık ihalelere karıştıkları ortada, ihaleler bunlara neyin karşılığında veriliyor? ... O zaman anlayamamıştım. Geçen hafta da söylemiştim, bunların bu kadar örgütlü olduğunu o zaman tespit edememiştim. Bunların Hizbullah ile sınırlı olduğunu düşünmüştüm. Sadece ülkücüler gibi kullanıldıklarını düşünmüştüm. Bunların arkalarında dev gibi bir siyasi kadro olduğunu geç fark ettim..." (22 Eylül 07 tarihli görüşme notu, gündem-online)
ücalan’ın açıklamaları meseleyi daha da enteresan hale getiriyor. ücalan Ergenekon İddianamesi’nde Ergenekon ve PKK ilişkisine tanıklık eden isimlerin Ergenekoncu olduğunu ve devlet içinde çetelerle irtibatlı bulunduğunu iddia ediyor. 

Buradan çıkarılabilecek sonuç şu; ücalan’ın Ergenekoncu suçlamasında bulundukları kişiler, bizzat Ergenekon davasını tanık veya gizli tanık ifadeleri ile yönlendirmektedirler. Kürt siyasetinin, kimsenin içeriğini daha öğrenemediği Kürt açılımından büyük beklenti içinde olduğu şu günlerde, iddianameyi okumamaları oldukça şaşırtıcı. Haliyle, iddianameyi ve açıklamaları arka arkaya okuyanlar hangi Ergenekon diye sormadan edemiyorlar.

İşin ilginci Ergenekon davasının üçüncü iddianamesinin açıklandığı gün, Beşir Atalay, Kürt Açılımı'nı başlattıklarını açıklıyordu. Gündemi alt üst eden Kürt Açılımı'nın şifreleri üçüncü iddianamede saklı gibi görünüyor. 




*Ulaş üzyurt*

*Odatv.com*
16 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*Evren yargılansın mı?* 

*19.08.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*İşte üzkök'ün cevabı...* 

*Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök, "Kenan Evren darbe yaptığı için yargılanmalı mı?" sorusuna "Yorum yok" derken, kendi dönemindeki darbe girişimleri için ilginç yorumlar yaptı.

üzkök, Milliyet Gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Fikret Bila'ya çarpıcı açıklamalarda bulundu. 


üzkök'ün açıklamaları şöyle:

Kanunsuz iş yaptıklarından emin olsaydım ihbar ederdim

Emekli Org. üzkök, “Sizin için, komutan arkadaşlarını ihbar etmiş oldu deniyor” sorusuna şu yanıtı verdi: “Arkadaşlarımın kanunsuz bir iş yaptıklarından emin olsaydım, onları ihbar etmekten asla çekinmezdim. üünkü, hukuk benim için dostlukların üstündedir.”

‘Darbe kaba kuvvettir’ diyen üzkök, darbe iddialarına muhatap olan arkadaşları için böyle konuştu:

Türkiye’de demokrasinin güçlenmesi, yerleşmesi, askerin siyasete müdahale etmemesi, edecek koşulların hiç oluşmaması temennileri yoğunlaştı ve darbe döneminin kapandığı şeklinde eski komutanların beyanları oldu.

- Ben de benzer şeyler söyledim. Neden kapandığı konusunda argümanları sıraladım. O beyanatımı incelerseniz, oradaki her argümanın bu zamana kadar olan birikimlerimin ve tecrübelerimin mahsulü olduğu görülecektir.

Yani, bu dönem kapanmıştır artık. Türkiye için de kapanmıştır. Dünya için de kapanmıştır...

- Bir zamanlar Güney Amerika’da olsun, Afrika’da olsun erken kalkan general darbe yapıyordu. Sıradan bir olay haline gelmişti. Yani, çok anormal bir şey olarak görünmüyordu. şimdi öyle değil. Sonra, o zaman insanlar her şeyi kaba kuvvetle hallediyorlarmış.

İnsanlar gelişe gelişe kaba kuvvet kullanmamayı, bu işi akılla başarmayı öğrendi. İnsanlığın gelişimine baktığınız zaman bu görünür. Dolayısıyla, darbeler de sebebi ne olursa olsun, yöntem olarak kaba kuvvettir ve o süreçte yapılan şeyler süratle kontrolden çıkar. Ve o işi yapanların hiç tahayyül etmedikleri şeyler yapılır, ama gene de onlar suçlanır. 

PAşA YORUMSUZ

Sadece bu girişimde bulunanları değil de darbe yapmış olanları yargılamak gerekir görüşü var. Evren Paşa için de bu talepler gündeme getirildi. Sizin o konudaki düşünceniz nedir?

- Burada, ben ‘No Comment’ (Yorum yok) derim. Kendisi benim komutanım ve cumhurbaşkanıdır. Benim, kendilerini yargılanması gereken biri olarak göstermem düşünülemez. Keza kendilerinin benim savunmama da ihtiyaçları yoktur.

Tabii şu var, Fikret Bey; cezanın felsefesinde kötü şeylerin tekerrürünü önlemek vardır. Yoksa, amaç sadece o kişiyi cezalandırmak değildir. Geçenlerde Sayın Hasan Pulur yazmıştı. Yani, birilerini manevi tazminat ödemeye mahkÃ»m etmek neyi düzeltir? Adam size küfretmiş. Bana da bir sürü şey söylediler. Hapis cezası bile alsa para cezasına çeviriyor. Yani, amaç aynı şeyin bir daha tekrarlamamasını sağlamak.

Tabii ben Sayın Komutanım Kenan Paşa için çok üzüldüm. 27 Mayıs’ta biz de öğrenci subaydık. O hareketin içinde yer aldık. O zaman öyle değerlendiriyormuşuz. Bu çok düşünülmesi gereken bir konudur. üünkü, şu var: Bu konuda da halkın içerisinde çok farklı düşünen gruplar var. Yargılamayla bu ayrışmayı da kaşımış olursunuz. Bu da dikkate alınmalıdır.

üte yandan, hukukta mürürü zaman (zaman aşımı) vardır. Yani, çok eskiye gitmenin bir menfaati olmadığını, esasen delillere ulaşmanın zorlaşacağını, adil yargılanma ilkesinin bozulabileceğini hukuk saptamıştır ve zaman aşımını benimsemiştir. 


‘İRAN OLMAYIZ’

Ulusal bütünlüğümüzle ilgili olarak tartışıyoruz. Bir de laik rejim niteliğiyle ilgili olarak çok tartışıyoruz. Ama, siz ‘herhangi bir risk görmüyorum’ dediniz. Laiklik konusunda kaygı duyan kesimlerin düşüncelerini nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz. Bir risk var mı?

- Hepimiz bir risk vardır diye düşünüyoruz. Ama, şeriat getirilecek demek ayrı, gelir demek ayrı şeylerdir. Gayet tabii ki riskler var. Mesela, herkes Atatürk’ü sever sayar. Atatürk’ü koruma kanunu çıkarmışız. Niye çıkarmışız? Demek ki bazı riskler görmüşüz ki çıkarmışız.

Laikliği de Anayasa’nın değişmez maddeleri arasına koymuşuz. Demek ki bir risk görmüşüz. Risk yok demek mümkün değildir. Ama, şeriat gelir mi konusu iki başlıdır. Bir getirilebilir mi? İkincisi getirilir mi? Yani, ikisi birbirinden farklı.

şimdi sivil halkın içerisindeyim. Bildiğim, bu halkla seneler önce İran’da olan şey, Türkiye’de olmaz. Aradan bunca sene geçmiş. Eski İran, İran’da bile olmaz. Bırakın Türkiye’yi. Görüyorsunuz işte İran’daki son olayları. Ben bunu ifade ettim. Hiç kimse buna cesaret edemez, halk da bunu kabul etmez diye düşündüğüm için şeriat gelmez diyorum. Ama, laiklik için gayet tabii ki riskler vardır ve daima uyanık bulunulmalıdır.


‘HALK SAğDUYULU’ 

Yani göbeğini kaşıyan adam yaklaşımına katılmıyorsunuz?

- Ben halkımızı çok aklı başında buluyorum. Sağduyu denilen bir şey var biliyorsunuz. O cahil, sorumsuz sandığımız kişiler öyle şeyler söylüyorlar ki şaşırıyorsunuz. Benim kayın pederim çok tahsilli değildi. ‘Oğlum, bir memlekette savcı, kaymakam, emniyet müdürü, jandarma komutanı, belediye başkanı kol kola şehirde ana caddede bir gezsin, o şehirde asayişsizlik olmaz’ derdi.

Bakın şimdi, bu yılların verdiği erdemle, sağduyu ile söylenmiş bir laftır. Hakikaten öyledir. Yani, herkesin birbiriyle sevgi ve saygı ile kenetlendiği bir ortamda asayişsizlik olmaz. Bunları halkın sağduyusunu, görüşünü yansıtan bir örnek olarak anıyorum. Daha bunun gibi çok örnekler var.

Halkımızın inançları kuvvetlidir. Ancak, büyük kısmı itidallidir. 

Mütedeyyindir. Ona büyük saygı duymak lazım. İnançsız toplumlar sıkıntı çekmişlerdir. En modern ülkelerde bile inanç sistemi önemsenir.

İnananlarla asla alay etmememiz gerekir. Ama, şimdi Türkiye’de bir de bu sıkıntı başladı. Herkes inancını, ibadetini saklar oldu. Hoca, hacı demek küçümseme sözcükleri oldu. Halbuki din adamları iptidai kavimlerden en gelişmişlerine kadar her ülkede daima saygı görmüştür. Onlar da bu saygın mertebeye tırmanmaya veya orada kalmaya gayret göstermişlerdir.


‘ATATüRK FAR GİBİ’

Atatürk’ün kuruluş felsefesi açısından, yaşananları nasıl görüyorsunuz? Gerek laiklik konusunda gerek bölünme konusunda duyulan kaygılar, Atatürk’e ihanet eleştirilerini nasıl görüyorsunuz?

- Atatürk çok ileriyi gören, gerçekten büyük bir dehaydı. Ben Atatürk’ü araba farına benzetirim. Siz gittiğinizde önde gider, yol gösterir. Nereye giderseniz gidin önünüzü aydınlatan fardır. Atatürk de Türkiye için araba farı gibidir. ünümüzü 1938’lerden değil günümüzden aydınlatır. 

Atatürk’ün öğretisinde kendini otomatikman yenileyen bir dinamizm vardır. Laiklik ve ulusal bütünlük konusunda Atatürk’ün öğretisinin hala geçerli olduğuna yürekten inanıyorum. 


‘BAşBAKAN VELEV Kİ HOCA DEMİş OLSUN’

Bir şey yazıldı... Sayın Başbakan’ın size ‘hocam’ diye hitap ettiği yolunda... 

- Ben duymadım. Eşim duymadı. Emir subayım duymadı. Velev ki, dedi. Benimle ne alakası var? Sırf beni incitmek için bazı kişilerce uydurulmuş şeylerdir bunlar. Bunlar halkın gözünde beni küçük düşürmez ki. Bütün Ortadoğulular birbirlerine hocam diyor. Ben, Gülhane’deki bütün doktorlara hocam diyorum. üniversite hocalarına nasıl hitap edersiniz siz.

Hocam diye hitap ederiz.

- Velev ki dedi. Belki başkasına derken bana bakıyordu. üünkü, orada birçok insan vardı. Hoca da var orada.

- İnsan bazen birine hitap ederken başka yere de bakabilir. Belki bana bakıp başkasına demiş olabilir. Kaç defadır söylüyorum, Sayın Başbakan bana daima Sayın Genelkurmay Başkanım diye hitap etmiştir. Veya Paşam demiştir. Ben kendisinden asla böyle bir hitap duymadım. Ama, dedi diyenler desin varsınlar. Gönülleri hoş olsun!

Başbakan’la uyumlu çalışmak, yakın çalışmakla da eleştirildiniz.

- Bazıları uyumlu olmama kızıyorlar. Tamam, kızabilirler ama, bunun alternatifi nedir? 


Uyumsuz çalışmak. Birileri böyle istiyor diye devletin tepesinde kavga edip durmak. İstenen bu mu?

Meşru bir hükümetle uyumlu çalışmak her Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın görevidir. Bir başbakanı beğenip beğenmemek benim görevim olmamıştır. O milletin ve siyasilerin görevidir.


‘BEN KAVGA İSTEMİYORUM’

Yani, bu kişisel bir şey değil.

- Ecevit de Başbakan’dı. Onunla da çalıştık. Yani, şimdi herkes kendi beğendiği başbakanla uyumlu çalışır diye bir kural yok. Siz bugün birisini beğenmiyorsanız, yarın da başkalarının sizin beğenmediğinizi beğenir olmasına ne diyeceksiniz? Bu takdirde gruplaşmalar, ayrışmalar başlar ve bundan zarar doğar. Acıyı da garip halk kesimleri çeker.

Ben, öyle Başbakan Genelkurmay Başkanı ile kavga etsin, o bununla kavga etsin istemiyorum. Halkın büyük çoğunluğu da istemiyor. Ben meselelerin barış içerisinde, karşılıklı anlayışla, saygıyla, en zıt fikirleri dinleyerek ama, kendi fikirlerini de söyleyerek daha iyi çözüleceğine inanıyorum. Bunları gördüm, yaşadım.

Bu şekildeki çözümlerin daha köklü olduğunu da gördüm. Zorla olan çözümlerin geçici olduğunu, ama karşılıklı anlayışla, uzlaşmayla ulaşılan çözümlerin uzun ömürlü olduğunu görmüşümdür. 

‘BENİM CUMHURİYETİM SİZİNKİ KADAR DERME üATMA DEğİL’

Bazı uygulamalardan bazı kesimler rahatsızlık duyuyor.

- Bir gün birisi bana, ‘cumhuriyet elden gidiyor’ dedi. Valla, benim cumhuriyetim seninki kadar derme çatma değil dedim.

Olayları çok abartmamak, genellememek lazım. Tehdit, tehlike ve realitenin boyutlarını abartırsanız bazen tehlikeli de olur. İlacın dozu kaçıyor, daha çok zarar doğuyor. Tedavi yöntemlerinizde hatalar yapmaya başlıyorsunuz. Yani, gerçekçi olmak, ölçü aletini çok iyi kullanmak önemlidir. Konuşmada birisi, ‘ekonomi batarsa batsın’ dedi. ‘Cumhuriyet elden gidiyor’ dedi. Ben de, vallahi benim cumhuriyetim seninki kadar derme çatma değil, hemen gitmez dedim.

Hakikaten cumhuriyet oturmuştur. Birçok insan görüyoruz, halkı cumhuriyete karşı kışkırtıyor ama, halk öyle bilinçli ki, cumhuriyete öyle sahip çıkıyor ki. İşte cumhuriyet mitinglerini gördünüz. şimdi bu günleri yaşadıktan sonra, cumhuriyet elden gider mi, şeriat gelir mi? Bana göre gelmez ama, gelir diyenlere de saygı duyuyorum. Onlar da öyle inanıyorlar. Kendilerine göre gerekçeleri vardır. 

‘ARKADAşLARIMI LEKELEMİş OLURDUM’

Bir eleştiri daha okudum hakkınızda. Ergenekon soruşturmasıyla ilgili. Madem komutanın darbe girişimlerinden haberi vardı, o zaman niye müdahale etmedi, 

Soruşturma açmadı, diye...

- Böyle bir söylenti vardı demek, o iş vardı anlamına gelir mi? Gelmez. Böyle bir şeyi teyit ettiğimi söyleyenler haksızdır. Bana bazı belge ve duyumlar geldi, bunları inceledim. Hiç biri bir kuvvet komutanına soruşturma açtırmayı gerektirecek delil mahiyetinde değildi.

Bu bakımdan hukuki dayanağı olmayan belge ve duyumlarla bir kuvvet komutanı hakkında şaibe yaratacak bir soruşturmayı başlatamazsınız.

Veya süreci başlattınız, belgelerin hukuki değer taşımadığı anlaşıldı.

- Anlaşıldı. O zaman ben o kuvvet komutanıyla nasıl çalışacağım? O zaman ya benim istifa etmem gerekecekti ya onun.

Bunun için kuvvetli kanıt aradınız.

- Tabii yani. Soruşturma emri, hukuki sürecin bir aşaması, başlatıcısıdır. Genelkurmay Başkanı’na verilmiş bir yetkidir. Ama, Genelkurmay Başkanı, bir kez daha söylüyorum, bu yetki bendedir diye onu keyfi olarak kullanamaz. Bir kuvvet komutanına soruşturmayı başlatacak mahiyette bir şey olmadan başlatamazsınız.

Bir de tuhafıma giden bir durum var. Savcılara kuvvetli olmayan delillerle dava açıyorlar, insanları şaibe altında bırakıyorlar diye kızan aynı kişiler, bana kuvvetli olmayan belgelerle soruşturma açtırmadım diye kızıyorlar. Bunun sebebini gerçekten çok merak ediyorum.

Sizin için yıllarca çalıştığı komutan arkadaşlarını ihbar etmiş oldu gibi de yorumlar çıktı.

- Onlar emekli olduktan sonra ben iki sene daha Genelkurmay Başkanlığı yaptım. Eğer, öyle bir niyetim olsaydı o zaman yapardım. Emekli olalı da üç sene oldu. Bu işi ortaya getiren günlük olduğu iddia edilen belgelerin yayımlanmasıdır. Onların doğru olup olmadığına da yargı cevap verecektir.

Ancak, şunu da ifade etmek isterim. Yıllarca beraber çalıştığım arkadaşlarımın kanunsuz bir iş yaptıklarından emin olsaydım, onları ihbar etmekten asla çekinmezdim. üünkü, hukuk benim için dostlukların üstündedir. Ve hukukun olmadığı yerde dostluklar da yoktur.


...*

----------


## bozok

*Fotokopi belge ve Kürt açılımı!*

*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*19.08.2009*




Bir ay önce neyle uğraşıyorduk? 

Sözüm ona Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, Fethullah Gülen hareketini ve iktidarı bitirmek için bir eylem planı hazırlamıştı. Bu belge (!) de nasıl olduysa bir gazeteye sızdırılmıştı...

Günlerce bu belge (!) tartışıldı.

İktidar partisi, belgeyi (!) hazırlayanların bulunması ve yargılanması için suç duyurusunda bile bulundu.

İktidar yandaşı bütün kalemler mal bulmuş gibi bu belge (!) üzerinden darbecilere (!) yüklenmeye başlandı.

Sonra anlaşıldı ki...

Belge fotokopi!

*Yine de pes etmediler...*

*“Fotokopi olması, aslının olmadığı anlamınına gelmez”* dediler.

*Ama aslını da bir türlü bulup, ortaya koyamadılar...*

*O fotokopinin düzmece olabileceğini söyleyen herkesi de darbeci ilan ettiler!*

Sonuçta o belge (!) Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar tarafından Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na gönderildi.

*“Belgenin (!) bizim davamızla bir ilgisi olmadığı anlaşılmıştır”* denildi.

Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nın yapacağı soruşturma nasıl sonuçlanır bilinmez ama...

En azından şu anki tablo net:

Demek ki birileri, yaklaşık bir ay boyunca bir bardak suda boşuna fırtına koparmış!

***

Bu belge (!) olayı bitmişti ki; bu sefer* “Kürt açılımı”* yumağı atıldı önümüze...

Her birimiz bir yanından çekiştirmeye başladık.

Aslında her şey, bir Türk, bir ABD’li, bir de Kuzey Iraklı yetkilinin bir araya gelmesinden sonra başladı.

Aynı günlerde İmralı da kendi “Kürt açılımı”nı 15 Ağustos’ta açıklayacağını duyurdu.

İktidar harekete geçti ve Milli Güvenlik Kurulu üyesi bakanlar sık sık gizli toplantılar yaparak, “Kürt açılımı”nı oluşturmaya çalıştılar.

Tam iktidarın* “Kürt açılımı”*nın şekillendiğini düşünmeye başlıyorduk ki; bu kez İçişleri Bakanı sivil toplum örgütlerinden ve siyasi parti temsilcilerinden görüş almaya başladı.

Bu görüşlerin, hazırlanacak* “açılım”*da değerlendirileceğini müjdeledi...

Yani...

Ortada hazırlanmış bir *“Kürt açılımı”*nın olmadığını gösterdi!

Böylece önce *“zarf”*ı hazırladıklarını, mektubu yazmayı ise sonraya bıraktıklarını itiraf etmiş oldu.


***


Bu iki olayı neden mi aynı yazıda el aldım?

üünkü ilki nasıl sonuçlandıysa, ikincisinin de kaderinin aynı olacağına inanıyorum...

Dikkat edin:

*“Diliyorum”* demiyorum, sadece* “inanıyorum”* diyorum...

üünkü bu yöntemle bir sonuca ulaşılabileceğine ihtimal vermiyorum!

...

----------


## bozok

*Niçin “sizi tetikçi” yaptılar?*


*Necati Doğru* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*20.08.2009*




*Soracak mısınız! Sorgulayacak mısınız!* Gerçek bir aydın ve gerçekten tam bağımsız olmayı ahlak edinmiş demokrat gazeteci, yazar, toplu halde savcıya gidip,* “bak ordu bize darbe yapma kirli niyeti taşıyor”* diye suç duyurusunda bulunan iktidar partisinin milletvekili, CHP’ye genel başkan olma arzusu kursağında kalmış anketçi, sivil toplum önderi, üyesi kalmamış ağalaşmış sendikacı, serçeden şarkıcı, bağlamacı türkücü, romancı, TV programcısı, TV münevveri konuşmacı, aydın, profesör kişiler iseniz, takipçisi olacak mısınız?

Sizi *“tetikçi”* yaptılar.

Size söylüyorum.

Demokrat aydınlar!

Hepinize zarf atıyorum.

Tetikçi yapıldığınız ortaya çıktı, netleşti, kesinleşti. Gerçek bir aydın, gerçek bir demokrat iseniz, *“sizi tetikçi yapanlara”* bunun hesabını soracak mısınız? şu dönemde niçin tetikçi yapıldığınızı merak edecek misiniz? Sivil savcılar da (İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı) Albay Dursun üiçek’in imzaladığı öne sürülen gizli belgeyi kimin yazdığını bulamadı. Dosyayı Ankara’ya geri gönderdi.

***

Bu belgenin; Genelkurmay’ın bir dairesinde, Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek tarafından yazılmadığı şimdi *kesinlikle* ortaya çıktı. 

Oysa siz ne yapmıştınız?

Bu belgeyi Albay Dursun üiçek hazırlamış gibi yazmıştınız.

*Hatırlayın!*

Ergenekon davasından şüpheli avukat Serdar üztürk’ün bürosundaki masasının çekmecesine gece gizlice ve bir hırsız gölgesi sessizliğiyle o belgeyi koymuşlardı. üekmeceye koyulmuş belge bir ihbar üzerine polis baskını ile bulunmuştu.

Savcıya teslim edilmişti.

5 gün geçmişti.

5 gün içinde bu belgenin doğru olup olmadığını soruşturacak, doğru ise hazırlayanı kulağından yakalayıp *“seni darbeci seni...”* diye adalete teslim edecek yerde 5 gün sonra bu fotokopiyi bir gazeteye sızdırdılar. Ve *“Ordu AKP hükümetini devirmek istiyor, Fethullah Gülen’i bitirmek istiyor... Bunun için andıç planları yapıyor... İşte belgesi...”* diye yazdırdılar. Bu yapılan bel altı vuruştu; İttihat Terakki’den beri süregelen *“150 yıllık süzme sızdırma, vurma ve kollama derin devlet gazeteciliğinin”* devamıydı.

Sizler, hepiniz.

İktidar yanlıları.

AKP yalakaları.

ABD yandaşları.

Kandil söyleşi yazarları.

Dün tezkereyi savunanlar.

Bugün ABD trenine binip* “açılım demokratlığına”* soyunanlar; sızdırma belgeyi yayınlayan gazetede yüzü kapatılarak fotoğrafı basılan ve *“orduda darbeciler var, bundan Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın da haberi var”* iddiasında bulunan general kimdir diye hiç merak etmeyenler, gazetede iddia eden generalin yüzü niçin kapatıldı, ismi niçin gizlendi, yüzsüz general fotoğrafı yayınlamanın adına demokrat gazetecilik(!) nasıl dendi diye hiç merak etmeyenler, Albay Dursun üiçek’e vurdunuz da vurdunuz... Aslında orduya vurdunuz.

***

*Unuttunuz mu?*

*Siz vurdukça!*

*Başbakan seviniyordu.*

*Bülent Arınç ağlıyordu.*

Sizler de; *“Belgenin aslı var mıdır, kim yazmıştır, avukatın çekmecesine kim koymuştur, süzme sızdırma gazeteciye kim sızdırmıştır, fotoğrafı yayınlanan iddiacı yüzsüz general kimdir?”* diye hiç merak etmeden; ordu darbeden vazgeçmiyor, diyerek dünyayı ayağa kaldırdınız. 

Gördünüz mü ne oldu?

Askeri savcı 12 gün araştırdı.

*“Bu belge sahte”* dedi.

Sivil savcı 46 gün araştırdı.

*“Bu belge sahte”* dedi.

İktidar yanlıları, ABD yandaşları, dün orduya vuranlar, bugün “açılım demokratlığına” soyunun sizler ise *“belge gerçekmiş”* gibi yazdınız, dünyayı ayağa kaldırdınız, halka *“ne kadar yüksek dozda demokratlar olduğunuz”* izlenimi vererek, çok önemli insanlar oldunuz!

Aslında tetikçi oldunuz.

Sizi tetikçi yaptılar.

Soracak mısınız?

Sizi niçin tetikçi yaptılar?


...

----------


## bozok

*O ARAMALARA KATILAN KOMUTANLAR ANLATTI* 

20-08-2009 / askerhaber.com

**

*Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez'in evlerindeki aramalara katılan komutanların ifadeleri yayınlandı.* 

Hürriyet, Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez ve eski üzel Harekat Daire Başkanvekili İbrahim şahin’in evlerindeki aramalarla, oralarda ele geçirilen krokilerden yola çıkarak yapılan kazıların polis kamera kayıtlarını ele geçirdi.

Kayıtlarda Ankara Zir Vadisi, Gölbaşı, Hatay Saklıbahçe ve Sakarya Sapanca’daki aramalar yer aldı. Fotoğraflar ve video kayıtları Dönmez’in yargılandığı askeri mahkemeye de gönderildi. 

ümraniye soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan eski üzel Harekat Daire Başkan Vekili İbrahim şahin ile Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez’in evlerinde yapılan aramalarda bulunduğu öne sürülen krokilerden yola çıkılarak yapılan kazı çalışmalarının polis kamerasına yansıyan görüntülerine Hürriyet ulaştı. Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez’in Ankara’da yargılandığı Askeri Mahkeme’ye de gönderilen fotoğraflar ve video kayıtlarında Ankara Zir Vadisi, Gölbaşı, Hatay Saklıbahçe ve Sakarya Sapanca’daki çiftlik evlerinde yapılan aramaların başlangıç anı, mühimmatların ve silahların topraktan çıkarıldığı anlar yer aldı. 

*KROKİDEN KAZIYA*

ümraniye operasyonlarının 9’uncu dalgasında Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez’in Sakarya Sapanca ve Ankara’daki evlerine 7 Ocak 2009’da eş zamanlı operasyonlar düzenlendi. Dönmez’in evlerindeki aramalarda çok sayıda askeri malzeme, tüfek ve silahlar ele geçirildi. Arama sırasında polis ekipleri Dönmez’in evinde bir de kroki buldu. Cephaneliğin saklandığı yerlerin krokisi olduğu varsayımı üzerine Zir Vadisi’nde ve Sakarya Sapanca’da arama başlatıldı.

*ASKER NEZARETİNDE*

Zir Vadisi’nde polislerin yaptığı aramalara askerler de nezaret etti. Dedektörlerin de yardımı ile belli noktalarda kazı çalışmaları başlatıldı. Bu kazıların sonunda 30 el bombası, 9 sis bombası, 10 aydınlatma fişeği, 800’den fazla G-3 piyade tüfeği mermisi, 10 anti-tank mayını, 15 tüfek bombası, 500 biksi mermisi ve plastik patlayıcılar bulundu. Dönmez’in, Sakarya’daki çiftlik evinde de Kalaşnikof tüfekler, askeri malzemeler ve çeşitli çap ve markalarda silah bulundu.

*POLİSLERİ SUüLADI*

ümraniye soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan ve Ankara’da Askeri Mahkeme tarafından *“Askeri malzemeyi gizlemek”* suçlamasıyla yargılanan Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez, Zir Vadisi’nde ve Sakarya Sapanca’da yapılan kazılarda çıkan silah ve mühimmatın Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne ait olmadığını ileri sürdü. Mahkemede suçlamaları kabul etmeyen Mustafa Dönmez, *“Bu operasyonu polis yaptı. Kazıya katılan 13 TEM polisinin parmak izlerinin alınmasını istiyorum. Kroki incelenirse bu anlaşılabilir. Muhtemelen buna MİT de karışmış olabilir”* dedi. 

*“Hayatı boyunca eline silah almadığını”* iddia eden Dönmez, *“Ben yazan, çizen bir insanım. Ağaç kesenleri bile katil olarak görüyorum. Benim silahla mühimmatla ne işim olabilir. Bunu da anlamıyorum. Değil Başbakan’a suikast, hayvanlara ve ağaçlara bile zarar vermekten çekinen bir insanım. Burada çok net bir operasyon ve bilgi kirlenmesi var”* dedi.

*MESLEKTAşLARI SUüLAMADI*

Geçen haftaki duruşmada Yarbay Dönmez’i meslektaşları yalanladı. Lojman üst Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Yüzbaşı Mustafa Timuçin Tıraş, *“Polisler katakulliye getirme çabasında değillerdi. Düzenli ve düzgün bir şekilde aradılar. Bizden bir şey kaçırdıkları yönünde bir kanaat edinmedim. Yatağın altından bez çıkartıldı. Siyah naylona sarılıydı”* dedi. Arama sırasında evde bulunan Jandarma Teğmen Ferdi Gökşen de ifadesinde, *“Polisin arama sırasında tüfekleri yatağın altına koyması gibi bir ihtimal yok. Aramanın başından sonuna kadar odadaydım. Ben görmeden odaya birisinin silah koyması mümkün değil”* dedi. Aramada kıta komutanı sıfatıyla bulunan Mühendis Albay Bekir Kazandır da *“evin, uzun zamandır kullanılmadığı gibi bir havası olduğunu, mutfak ve salonda bozulmuş yiyecekler bulunduğunu”* anlattı.

*ARAMA SONRASI*

ümraniye operasyonlarının 9’ncu dalgasında geçen Ocak ayında Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez’in Sapanca’daki evine operasyon düzenlendi. Mahkeme kararı ile polis tarafından yapılan aramalar sırasında, odada bulunan eşyalar sağa sola saçıldı. Her yer didik didik aramadan geçirildi.

*KASETLER TELESKOP*

Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez’in Sapanca’daki evinde yapılan aramalarda çok sayıda da mikro teyp kasedi bulundu. Bu kasetlerin üzerinde *“Annemle Sohbet” “Tecimer ile görüşme” “Orduevi müdürü ile görüşme”* gibi ifadeler yer aldı. Mehmet Ali Birand’ın hazırlayıp sunduğu ve bir dönem satışa çıkartılan 32’ncü gün programının videosu ve depremden sonra alınacak tedbirler konulu cd de evde ele geçirilen malzemeler arasında yer aldı. Silahların üzerine takılan teleskop dürbünler ve askeri şapkalar da Yarbay Dönmez’in evinde bulundu. 

*ALMAN üNİFORMASI*

Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez’in Sapanca’daki evinde yapılan aramalar sırasında el bombaları, çok sayıda mermi, şarjör, eski tip tabancalar, bıçak, kama, sahte plakalar ve bayrak da ele geçirildi. Ele geçirilen askeri malzemeler arasında Alman bayraklı üniformaların bulunması da dikkat çekti.



HüRRİYET

----------


## bozok

*Gizli tanık İlkadım’dan ‘Okkan böyle öldürüldü’ itirafı* 



*3'üncü Ergenekon davasının eklerinde vahim iddialar var*

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında hazırlanan 3’üncü iddianamenin ek klasörlerinde, 4 gizli tanığın ifadeleri ayrıntılı bir şekilde yer alıyor. İfadelerine imza yerine parmak izi basan İlkadım, Anadolu, Gurbet ve Mehmet kod adlı gizli tanıklar, Okkan suikastından Gazi olaylarına kadar Türkiye’yi sarsan birçok olayla ilgili vahim iddialarda bulunuyor



Ek klasörlerdeki gizli tanık ifadeleri arasında en çarpıcı olanı olağanüstü hal döneminde köy koruculuğu yaptığını söyleyen İlkadım’a ait. İlkadım ifadesinde, o dönemde bölgede yakalanan terör örgütü mensuplarına ve yöre halkına korkunç işkenceler yapıldığını öne sürüyor. İşte gizli tanığın dilinden vahim iddialar:

*KULAK KESTİLER:* 1993-1994 yıllarında Cudi’de düzenlenen bir operasyon sonrasında yakalanan 7 PKK’lının sorgusu sırasında, Uzman üavuş Cengiz Sonay teröristlerden birinin kulağını kesti. ürgütün yönetici kademesinden olan bu teröristler daha sonra kum ocağına götürülerek kurşuna dizildi.



*6 KüYLüYü TABURA GüMDüLER:* 1994-1995 yılları arasında Görümlü’de düştüğümüz pusuda 2 askerin şehit olması üzerine, Görümlü Bölük Komutanı olan Mehmet Zekeriya üztürk, köy halkından 6 kişiyi gözaltına aldı. Sonra da köylüleri öldürtüp, taburun içerisindeki boş alana gömdürdü. 

*YEşİL’LE TUNCAY GüNEY BİR ARADA:* Silopi’de görev yaptığım sırada Tuncay Güney, İlçe Jandarma Komutanlığı’na geldi. Daha sonra Güney’e Yeşil kod adlı Mahmut Yıldırım da katıldı. Yeşil buradan sınırı geçti ve Kuzey Irak’a gidip peşmerge komutanıyla buluştu. 

*SUİKAST TALİMATI ERSüZ’DEN:* 2001 yılında Diyarbakır’a gittim. O zaman Levent Ersöz İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı’ydı. Levent Ersöz bazı uzman çavuş ve astsubayları makamına çağırdı ve ’Diyarbakır’da çok önemli bir göreve gidiyorsunuz’ dedi... 4 araçtan birini ben kullandım. şehirde 3’ü asker 7 kişi lav silahı ve tüfeklerle bizden ayrıldı. 20 dakika sonra silah sesleri duydum. Geriye gelenlerle buradan ayrıldık. O gün Diyarbakır Emniyet Müdürü Gaffar Okkan’ı öldürdüklerini sonradan öğrendim. Korkumdan konuşamadım. Levent Ersöz o zaman çok kudretli bir adamdı... “



*Okkan ve 5 polis suikasta kurban gitti*

DİYARBAKIR Emniyet Müdürü Ali Gaffar Okkan, 24 Ocak 2001 günü Emniyet Müdürlüğü binasından ayrıldıktan hemen sonra şehitlik Semti Sezai Karakoç Bulvarı’nda makam aracının içinde uğradığı silahlı saldırı sonucu hayatını kaybetti. Saldırıda Okkan’ın yanı sıra Sağlık Bakanı Osman Durmuş’un yeğeni Atilla Durmuş, Mehmet Sepetçi, Mehmet Kamalı, Sabri Kün ve Selahattin Baysoy adındaki beş polis memuru da yaşamını yitirdi. 

*HİZBULLAHüILAR MAHKUM OLDU:* Suikastın ardından, 26 Hizbullah militanın olayı gerçekleştirdiği iddia edildi. Bu isimlerden bazıları yakalanabildi. Yapılan yargılamada, Hizbullah liderlerinden Mehmet Beşir Varol, 18 yıl 9 ay hapis cezasına çarptırıldı. Aynı davada yargılanan, örgütün Diyarbakır sorumlusu Mehmet üiçek’in de ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezasına çarptırılması kararlaştırıldı.


...

----------


## bozok

*MEDYA KORSANLARI VE E.YZB.MUZAFFER TEKİN OLAYI (6)*


*18 Ağustos 2009 Salı*



*KURTLAR VADİSİ VE “PALASKA ZAFER” TİPLEMESİ*

Anayurt Gazetesi’nde kardeşim H.H. MEMİş, *“Kurtlar Vadisi Terör”* adlı dizinin RTüK tarafından yayından kaldırılması üzerine zehir-zemberek yazılar yazmıştı. Yazının başlığı* “Acıttı mı Cicim !”*di.

Aslında yazıda asla bir hakaret yoktu, yazdıkları *“yediği kaba edenleri”* sorgulamak ve afişe etmekten başka bir şey değildi. Milletin parası ile çalım satıp, zıkkımlanan ve bu millete ihanet edenlerin melanetlerini ortaya koymaktı. Hatırlıyorum, yazı dizisi yayınlandıktan sonra kaç paralık olduğu daha sonra ortaya çıkan RTüK Başı Zahit AKMAN kendisini dava etmişti. Davaya bakan Anayurt Gazetesi avukatı mesleğinde o kadar mahirdi ki asla kaybedilmeyecek bir davayı kaybedebilme başarısını göstermişti. 
Dava sürecinde kardeşim, Pana Film’in avukatlarını aramış ve kendilerinden* “Kurtlar Vadisi Terör”* adlı dizinin yasaklanma sürecine ait bilgi ve belge istemişti. Ama Pana Film yönetim ve avukatları bu konuda arkadaşımıza en ufak belge göndermek bir yana, geri dönüş bile yapmamışlardı. Telefonla yaptığı başvuru bile kale alınmamıştı.

Aslında kardeşim Haziran 2005’e kadar Kurtlar Vadisi’ni seyretmiş ardından bu dizi raydan çıktı diyerek izlememeye başlamıştı. Ancak *“Kurtlar Vadisi Terör”*ün tanımlarını izlerken* “İşte şimdi gerçekleri işlemişler, bölgede yaşanan gerçeklerin önemli bir kesiti”* deyip o dizinin yayınlanmasına destek olmayı düşünmüştü.

Ardından uzun bir zaman geçti. Kardeşim ile Güney Beyrut’ta görüşürken yine *“Kurtlar Vadisi”* dizisi gündeme gelmişti.* “Palaska Zafer”* tiplemesini takmıştı kafasına. Köpürüyordu. Neden köpürdüğünü sorduğumda; *“Bunların ne bok yemek istediklerini anlamıyorum sanırım, yine birilerini havuza itiyorlar”* demişti. Haklıymış, daha sonra öğrendim ki *“Kurtlar Vadisi”* senaristleri,* “Palaska Zafer”* tiplemesi ile E.Yzb.Muzaffer TEKİN’i kastetmişler. Ancak şimdi bu soruyu beylere direkt olarak sorsanız, götün götün kaçabilmek için her türlü yola başvururlar.
Gün oldu, devran döndü ve ben de sizlere bu yazı dizisini hazırlamaya çalışırken bu konudan bahsetmeden geçmenin hiç de adil olmayacağını düşündüm. Hatta bir adım daha giderek kardeşimi tazminata mahkum ettiren o yazı dizisini bir kez daha sizlere sunmak istedim. Bütün yasal sonuçlarına razı olarak.


*TARİKAT VE HAKİKAT*

Tarikat ehline, tarikatı benimsemesem dahi saygı duyarım. üünkü* “tarikat ehli”* olmak yanlış ya da doğru bir disiplini benimsemek demektir. Yani tarikat ehlinin bu disiplin dışına çıkması, tarikattan da dışlanmasını gerektirir.

*“Kurtlar Vadisi”*nin başat takımının da bir tarikat ehli olduklarını bilmeyen yok gibidir. Sapkın olmayan tarikatların *“hakikat”* dışına çıkması ve hakikat dışı şeyleri desteklemesi beklenemez. Hele hele, kulaktan dolma bilgiler ile şerefli, onurlu bir gaziyi yerden yere vurmaz. Ama *“Kurtlar Vadisi”* yapımcıları *“Palaska Zafer”* tiplemesi ile bunu açıkça yaptılar. Hem de hiçbir insana yakışmayacak sığlık, basitlik ve zavallılık içinde.

Efendiler birden unuttular; kendilerinin *“Kurtlar Vadisi Irak”* filmin de senaryo gereği yaşadıklarının çok daha fazlasını, acısını ve gerçeğini Muzaffer TEKİN’in bir teğmen olarak Kıbrıs’ta yaşadığını. Kıbrıs’taki savaşın kazanılması ve binlerce, on binlerce kardeşimizin katledilmesinin yollarını tıkadığını.

Ancak bu* “Palaska Zafer”* yaklaşımı onlara çok şey kaybettirdi. Yaptıklarının artık bir sanat ya da hizmet olmaktan çok* “tetikçilik”* ve *“manipülasyon”* olduğunu bütün seyredenler anlamaya başladı. Kardeşim dahil ve onun yazdıklarına itibar eden pek çok okuru *“Kurtlar Vadisi”*nin *“Hırtlar Vadisi”*ne dönüştüğünü görüp seyretmemeye başladı. Onları dışladı.

Efendiler, *“Palaska Zafer”* tiplemesi ile vermeye çalıştığınız E.Yzb.Muzaffer TEKİN bir *“bilim kurgu”* ya da *“dübürden uydurma”* değil, gerçektir. 

Hem de sizin hayallerinizde bile yer alamayacak kadar gerçektir. *“Palaska Zafer”* tiplemesi de, onu yazan ve yaratan da E.Yzb Muzaffer TEKİN’in burnunu sildiği mendil bile olamaz.

şimdi sizlere düşen, bu yazıdan sonra toplumun karşısına avukatlarınızla çıkıp bunu açık açık ve hiçbir şüpheye yer bırakmayacak şekilde açıklamak ve* “yanlış anlaşılmalara neden olduğu”* kıvırtmacasına sığınarak E.Yzb. Muzaffer TEKİN’den özür dilemektir. İsterseniz bunu yapın, isterseniz yapmayın. Siz bilirsiniz. Ama biliniz ki, sizler bunu yapıncaya kadar bu işin takipçisi olacağız.* “Kurtlar Vadisi”* adı verilen ve* “tetikçilik”* düzeyine indirilen bu yapımı insanların seyretmemesi için elimizden geleni yapacağız.

Kardeşim* Fettoş* adı verilen deyyusa ödediği gibi tescilli uluslar arası maşa Zahit’e de tazminatını öder. Ancak sizler, ey* “Kurtlar Vadisi”* ekibi yukarıda sizlere belirttiğimiz *“özrü”* yerine getirmezseniz, sizi hem bu dünyada hem de öbür dünyada* “gazap”*tan kimse kurtaramaz. üünkü ben sizlerin ve başınızdaki patronların en azından “öbür dünyaya” yani “ruzi *mahşere”* inandığınızı hala düşünüyorum. Yoksa inanmıyor musunuz? 

Yoksa siz de Fettoş ve müridleri gibi Allah yerine DOLARA, peygamberimiz yerine EURO’ya mı tapıyorsunuz? Hayır mı? O zaman gereğini yapmaya marş marş !


*SON SüZLER*

Bu olaydan da çok iyi anlaşıldığına göre Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ndeki terfi sistemi ve özellikle generallerin terfi sistemi acilen ele alınmak zorundadır. 

Bu olay ve buna benzer olarak yaşanan pek çok olay, bunu zorunlu hale getirmektedir.

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nde pek çok subay, astsubay ve hatta bazı generaller *“Ergenekon”* adı verilen şarlatanlığın *“generallerin”* tekelini ve dükalığını sarstığı için tamamen karşısında yer almamaktadır.

Askeri Yargı’da yer alan hakim ve savcıların ezici bir çoğunluğu asla* “emir”* dinlememekte, HUKUK normlarına göre hüküm tesis etmek için uğraşmaktadırlar. Hatta, kesin olan bir husus varsa, askeri savcı ve hakimlerin atamalarında adalet bakanının ve adalet bakanı müsteşarının zangoçluk yaptığı ve kilitlediği bir sistem yoktur. Dahası, komutanın emirlerinin aksine HUKUKA dayalı bir karar verdiğinde onların başına göbek bağı komutanın elinde bulunan müfettişler gönderilmemektedir.

Askeri sistemin en sakat tarafı, disiplin subaylığı müessesesidir. Bunun nedeni son derece basittir ancak burası bunların derinliklerine inilmesini gerektirecek bir yer değildir.

Belki de en çarpıcı tespit, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne kabul edilen, subay, astsubay ve uzmanların tamamı *“psikolojik kişilik testleri”*nden geçirilmekte ve bu testi geçemeyenler sisteme alınmamaktadır. Hal böyleyken bile üst kademelere, psikolojik ve psikiyatrik gözetime muhtaç insanlar tırmanabilmektedir. E.Yzb.Muzaffer TEKİN olayında da olduğu gibi. 

Peki şimdi sıkı durun, ülkenin kaderini elinde, hatta iki dudağının arasında tutan hangi milletvekiline, hangi bakana, dahası hangi başbakan ve hatta cumhurbaşkanına psikolojik kişilik testi uygulanmaktadır?

Defalarca yazdığım ve belirttiğim gibi; İbn-i Haldun ve Farabi’nin ortak tespitleri olan 

*“Sistemleri sonradan görmelerin değil, temelden görmeler üzerine kurmalısınız. Aksi taktirde devlet biter.”* 

*“Bazıları makamlarını aile şerefleri ile şereflendirirler, bazıları da makamlarından şereflenirler. Makamlarından şeref alanlar sonradan görmeler, makamlarına aile şereflerini taşıyanlar kökten görmelerdir”* 

tespitlerinin haklılığı bu olayda bir kez daha kanıtlanmıştır.

Bir yanda 100’den fazla teğmenin göz göre göre ve haksız yere biçilmesine müsaade etmediği için kendini feda eden onurlu bir Yüzbaşı Muzaffer TEKİN, diğer tarafta Cumhurbaşkanlığı hayaline kapılmış ve onlarca teğmenin geleceğini çöpe atabilecek tiynette bir genelkurmay başkanı ve onlara yaranmaya çalışan, şereflenecekleri makam düşkünü rütbe budalaları…

İşte bu yazı dizisi, büyük bölümüyle yaşamında dilencilik bile yapamayacak kadar zavallı ve güdüklere emanet edilen medya yapılanmasının ne denli soysuz ve yoz olduğunu ortaya koyacak güçlü delillerle yazılmıştır. Bunlardan biri olan *“bidon kafalı”* tayyar’e kendisine* “Neden bu kadar ahlaksız ve karaktersiz olabiliyorsun?”* diye soran kadim dostuna,* “Namuslu olduk, muhabirlikten hatta itilip kakılan muhabirlikten üzere çıkamazdık. Ama dümen suyuna girdik abad olduk”* diyebilmektedir.

Bir diğeri; orada burada dolaştı bir zamanlar Mesut YILMAZ’ın kanatlarının altına sığındı ama adam soysuzdu orada İ.Melih GüKüEK’in ajanlığını yaptı. Ardından Tayyoş saflarında göründü ama yine İ.Melih GüKüEK adına, yanlış hatırlamıyorsam 2001 yılında İ.Melih GüKüEK’in danışmanı oldu. Ardından kendini Milliyetçilerin Baş Gazetesi olarak göstermeye çalışan satışı da 55-60 bin arasında sıkışan gazetenin Ankara temsilcisi oldu. şimdi gazete içinde Tayyoş’un ve Melih’in ajanlığını yapıyor. Kumar borçları boyunu aştı. Ama tiynetsiz deyyus o kadar ahlaksız ki şimdi de evli barklı kadınlara, kızlara sarkmaya başladı. Hem de gazetesinin adını kullanarak. Bu kim mi, kendini kibar sanan bir deyyus. Dahası bir başka yazımıza.
Kısaca bu yazı dizisi için askeri yaşamının belli bir bölümünü incelediğim 

E.Yüzbaşı Muzaffer TEKİN, güdük beyinli güdük ve zübüklerin dünyasına ayak uydurmadığından adam gibi adam olduğundan Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nden uzaklaştırılmıştır.

E.Yüzbaşı Muzaffer TEKİN bir gazidir.

E.Yüzbaşı Muzaffer TEKİN, işini namusu kabul etmiş, MEüHUL ASKERLERDEN biridir.

Bugün Fettoş’un, Tayyoş’un, Aptuş’un, Hoş Hoş’un emirlerine kalemlerini verip, insanlık tarihinin yüz karası yalanlar ve melanetler düzenlerin yapamayacakları hiçbir şey yoktur. Onlar üç kuruşluk menfaat, bir resepsiyon davetiyesi, hatta bir çift kol düğmesi uğruna evlatlarının, eşlerinin, çocuklarının ırzlarını dahi peşkeş çekebilirler. Onlarla yola çıkanlar yarın kendilerinin de onlar tarafından üç kuruşluk menfaat karşılığı satılmasını göze almalıdırlar. üünkü satan, her zaman satar…

Umarım ve dilerim bu yazı onurlu yüreklere ve canlara vermesi gerekeni vermiştir.

Ey bu vatanın namuslu, onurlu, dürüst evlatları, MEüHUL ASKERLERİ yalnız değilsiniz ve hiç yalnız kalmayacaksınız. Etnik kökeniniz, dininiz, cinsiyetiniz, meşrebiniz, menşeiniz, mezhebiniz ne olursa olsun eğer siz de “Anti Kapitalist, Anti Emperyalist, Masumun, Mazlumun, Haklının ve hakkın yanındaysanız asla yalnız kalmayacaksınız. Ben sizlere karşı bu sözü dillendirenlerden sadece biriyim. Ama bir de değilim… 


*SON*

_İşte sizlere Kardeşim Hasan Hüseyin MEMİş’in “Kurtlar Vadisi Terör” yazı dizisinin RTüK tarafından yayından kaldırılmasına itiraz eden, eleştiren, RTüK’teki bazı düzenbazların maskesini indiren yazı dizisinin tamamı…_ 



*“ACITTI MI CİCİM !..”*

*RTüK ve “Kurtlar Vadisi Terör”*

Devlet Adamı, siyasetçi ve gazeteci *“hane”*lerden kopmamalıdır. Koparsa, o da *“kopar”* ya da *“kopartılır.”* Ben kopmadım, kopmayacağım da…

Acaba kaç kişi bilir, Türkiye’nin nabzının* “hane”*lerde attığını; gerçeklerin oralarda yaşandığını, tartışıldığını ve konuşulduğunu…

İşiniz yoksa, cebiniz de boşsa, günü kurtarmak adına kahvehanede oturur ve *“vakit öldürürsünüz.”* Askıcı uğramasın diye de* “salağa yatar”,* vaziyeti idare etmeye gayret edersiniz. Cebinizde 3 çay içecek para varsa başlarsın* “memleketi kurtarmaya”; “sesli düşünmeye”* ve *“sesli düşündüklerini” dillendirmeye”.* Aslında kahvede ortaya atılan fikirler, dilekler, temenniler Türkiye’nin en az yüzde altmışının düşüncesidir.

Oralarda statü ve rol kaybolur, herkes sadece Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşı olur. Etiket ortaya koymaya kalkanların da ipi çekilir, yalnızlığa mahkum edilir.

Bilinmelidir ki son dönemde devlet aslında kahvehanelerden yönetilir ve yönlendirilir. üzellikle Ankara’da, bu daha da belirgindir. Kahvehanenin köşesinde yıllarca takılmaktan ve yıkanmamaktan kayış olmuş kravatı ile oturan birileri mutlaka vardır. üevresinde de* “çöpçü balıkları”.* Ama o adam* “iş bitiricidir”*. Onlar, İstanbul Dükalığı’nın gazetecileri, genel yayın yönetmenleri, köşe yazarları ile aşık atarlar. Hatta, onların çözemediklerini çözer, *“peştemaliye”*lerini de alırlar. üünkü onlar *“haramzadeler”*in mutemetleridirler.

İşte böyle bir kahvehanede bir köşe. Sohbet eden orta yaşlı insanlar… 

*“Kurtlar Vadisi Terör”* dizisinin yayınlattırılmaması konusunda konuşuyorlar. Sözleri söyleyenlerden çok, ne söyledikleri önemli.

- “Ne olcek kardeşim, birilerini rahatsız etti ki dizi yayından kaldırıldı.
- Adama sorarlar ama; “acıttı mı cicim ?..” diye,
- Acıtmış ki, düğmeye bastılar.
- Bunların işi değil mi; “taşları bağlamak, iblisleri serbest bırakmak”
- ülkücüleri mafya diye içeri attılar, Kürt mafyasını özgür bıraktılar…
- Hoppp hoppp, biz de Kurdük gardaş…
- Abi sen ve senin gibileri başka, bahsettiğimiz Faşist Kürtler…
- Ha şöyle…
- Kızma be abi! Keşke herkes, senin kadar bu vatana, millete, devlete bağlı olsa…
- Kime bağlı olcaz gardaşım; biz de “yediği kaba etmek” denen şey yoktur… Adamız biz adam; onun bunun çocuğu değil… Tövbe tövbe...

Ya, gördünüz mü; yedek subay Kürt karısını doğurttu, hamile kadıncağızı ölümden döndürdü, şerefsizler onu bile vurdular…

- Hah, işte sana dizinin yayından kaldırılma sebeplerinden biri…”


*BU KONUşMALAR, RTüK BAşI’NA BİZDEN HEDİYEDİR…*

Kahvedeki konuşmaları yan masadan dinlerken birden camlar, deprem oluyormuş gibi sarsıldı. *“Neler oluyor?”* diyecekken yan masadaki vatandaşlardan biri espriyi patlattı;

RTüK başı geğirdi, korkmayın…

Biraz sonra ortayı dayanılmaz bir koku sardı. Aman Allah’ım! Burnum iflas edecek sandım. Yan masadaki muzip vatandaş, bir kez attırdı…

- RTüK başı yellendi… İster istemez devreye girdim ve sordum.
- Nereden biliyorsun arkadaş?
- El şeyi ile karnını doyuranlar böyle geğirir ve yellenir de ondan. Ne oldu; sizi de mi acıttı?
- Yok, kardeşim. Sadece sordum da anlayamadım. “El şeyi”nden kastın ne?
- Ne olacak birader; yanlış anlama sakın; radyolar, tvler çalışır; bunlar da onların reklam gelirlerinden pay alırlar ve geçinirler
- Ama o zaman çok yüksek reklam alacak “Kurtlar Vadisi Terör” dizisi neden yayından kaldırıldı?
- Abi konuşturma beni, “emrederler yasaklanır”, “emrederler yayınlanır”; ya da şöyle diyelim: “Ya adamını bul, adamın yoksa madamını bul ! Hiçbir şey bulamıyorsan eline kemik al. ‘Gel kuçu kuçu ! ‘ de otur…”
- Anlayamadım…
- Zıııııt ! RTüK…
…
Arandık, kaşındık; o da kaşıdı.* “Hamama giren terler”;* baksanıza adam Celal şAHİN’den bile döktürdü…


*RTüK NE İş TUTAR?*

Günlerden 28 şUBAT 2007, saat 13:30-13:48 arası. Telefonun başındayım ve RTüK’ü arıyorum. Maalesef ses yok… Mesai daha başlamamış anlaşılan… Ama hakları değil mi adamların, madamların; Türkiye’yi *“Kurtlar Vadisi Terör”* belasından (!) kurtardılar ya; artık yatabilirler…


*EVLERE şENLİK üALIşMALAR*

*"La havle…”* dedik ve yine RTüK internet sitesine döndük.
Birinci sayfa; “Radyo ve TV Lisans İşlemleri” ENTER,
İkinci Sayfa; “Lisans başvurunda bulunan radyo ve TV’ler” ENTER,
üçüncü sayfa; “Kuruluşlar Güncel Listesi” ENTER,
Dördüncü Sayfa; “Bölgesel Yayın Yapan Radyolar” ENTER,

Beşinci sayfa; karşımda ayrıntılı bir liste; listenin sonunda bir göz ve içinde “Ayrıntılı Bilgi” ENTER,

O da ne? Adam Bölgesel Radyo hatta tv yayıncılığı yapıyor; telefon numarası yok, fax numarası yok, e-mail adresi neredeyse hiç yok. Bu bilgilerin tamam olduğu yayıncı kuruluşlar parmakla sayılacak kadar desek, yeridir…

*Soruyorum size RTüK Başı;*

*Bu ne lagarlık?*
*Bu ne yüzsüzlük?*
*Bu nasıl çalışma?*
*Bu nasıl iş?*
*Bu nasıl görev?*


Tek işiniz *“Kurtlar Vadisi Terör”* dizisini, bir avuç, yediği kaba eden ve Faşist Kürtler tarafından yönlendirilen* “iblisler”* istedi diye yayından kaldırılmasına çalışmak mıdır?

Neymiş, çocuklara kötü örnek oluyormuş…

Peki ya RAMBO? Peki ya TERMİNATüR? Peki ya “FAHİşELİK” dizileri? 

Peki ya “üZEL YAşAMI hiçe sayan SABAH PROGRAMLARI?...

“Yat benimle, vereyim 150.000 dolar”;

“Ver kızını kullanayım, alayım sana bir apartuman”…

*Göreviniz milleti, vatanı ve devleti mi korumak ? Yoksa, iktidara* “emir erliği” mi yapmak ? Ya da* “Kürt baron’*un çomağı mı olmak?


*VELİNİMETİNİ TANIMAYAN...*

RTüK Başı’na soruyorum. Maaşının kaynağı ne? Rızkını nasıl sağlarsın? Emredilenleri nasıl ağırlarsın? Poponu sildiğin kağıdı, ağzını sildiğin peçeteyi hangi gelirle temin edersin? Radyo ve TV’lerin reklam gelirleri, bu kaynağın anası değil midir?

O zaman sen, nasıl olur da velinimetinin adresini, irtibat bilgilerini bilmezsin?

Biliyorum diyorsan neden internet sitene yanlış bilgiler koyarsın?

Koymadım mı diyorsun, otur ve fax numaralarını (bulabildiklerini) aramaya başla. Bak bakalım karşına neler çıkacak…

Bizim memleketimizde bir söz vardır* “Velinimetini tanımayan…’tir”* diye… Bilmem hatırladınız mı?

RTüK başı, ya işini yap ve RTüK Başı ol; ya da kendine bir RTüK Başı bul!
Kürt Faşistler istedi diye* “Kurtlar vadisi Terör”* dizisi ile uğraşarak oralarda kalamazsın, bırakmayız…


*İBRET DOLU BİR HİKAYE, ANLAYANA…*

A. De la MARTİN, sevgilisi ile Sultanahmet Meydanı’na çıkar. Bir peykeye (bank) oturmak isterler. Bayan oturur ve az sonra bir “yavru köpek” bayanın yanına gelip hırlamaya ve havlamaya başlar… Bayan korkar. Tam o sırada A.De La MARTİN olaya müdahale etmek için hareketlenir ki; anne köpek çıka gelir. Yavru köpeği, patisi ile tartaklar, sonra da ensesinden tutup çalılar arasına taşır. Ardından da gelip, bayanın ayakkabılarını yalamaya başlar. Bayan şaşırır. Hayret etmiştir. A.De La MARTİN konuşmaya başlar:
- Bu anne hamileyken onu buraya geldikçe besledim, demek ki unutmamış. Bu durumu bilmeyen yavrusunu payladı, sonra da gelip senden özür diledi. İşte bu Osmanlılar’ın sokak köpekleri bile bu kadar kadirşinastır. İşte bu milletin köpekleri bile bu kadar seciyelidir (karakterli)…

Ne kadar anlamlı bir hikaye değil mi?

Bilmem anlatabildim mi RTüK Başı? Anlamadın mı? Gayet normal… O zaman “biri sana anlatsın”…


*“KURTLAR VADİSİ TERüR” NEDEN HEDEF ALINDI; KİMLER HEDEF ALDI?*

Marmara Depremi’nden sonra deprem bölgesine gittim,* “kurtarma çalışmaları”*na katılmak amacıyla. Görev yaptığım bölgelerde kesilmiş bilekler, kesilmiş parmaklar ve hatta iki ayak ile karşılaştım. Kime aitti bunlar? Ne ile ve ne için kesilmişti bu eller, parmaklar ve ayaklar?

üğrendik.

Güney Doğu Anadolu’dan İstanbul’daki bazı çeteler tarafından getirtilen yaratıklar yapıyorlarmış bunları. Yaşları genelde 17 altında.

Kullandıkları bıçaklar “Rambo Bıçakları”.

Amaçları enkaz altında kalmış; elleri, ayakları dışarıda olup; yüzüğü, bileziği, künyesi, halhalı olanların bu ziynetlerini toplamak. Ellerinde pense ya da yan keski olsa, sadece ziyneti alıp gidecekler ama dertleri o değil. 

Azmettiricileri emretmiş, anlaşılan;* ‘gidin intikam alın’* demiş.

Bu görüntüler ve olaylar, neredeyse hiç yayınlanmadı ve hiç bahsedilmedi. 

Zaten biz ve bizim gibi birkaç kişi dışında Marmara Depremi’nin gerçeğinden kim bahsetti? Bu depremin, Amerikan’ın-İsrail’in tezgahı olduğundan. Türk Milleti’nin kobay olarak kullanıldığından….

şimdi soruyorum RTüK Başı; bu yaratıklara bunları öğreten dizi *“Kurtlar Vadisi Terör”* müydü?

Neymiş* “bölge halkı diziden rahatsızmış”*; kimmiş bu bölge halkı? 

Onların adına kim ahkam kesmiş? Kendisi milletvekili, oğlu danışman. Peki kimin ya da kimlerin adamı?

Kime sunmuş bu raporu? İktidarın Başı’na. O da çok duygulanmış. Irak *“soykırım”* yapan ABD’ye* “işgalci”* diyemeyen İktidarın Başı’na… 

Yesinler sizin duygusallığınızı; öyle ya* “para”* ve* “oy”,* en duygusal konular…

*Aslını öğrenmek ister misiniz?* 

*Barzani ve onun Türkiye’deki zürriyetine dokundu bu dizi. Onlar rahatsız oldu. Ondan yayından kaldırıldı. Yoksa ne ölümler, ne ırz, ne namus, ne onur, ne insanlık kimsenin umurunda değil.* 

üzellikle de bu tezgahta rol alanların…


*RAPORA BAK RAPORA*

“…Dizinin, işsiz, eğitimsiz ve hayattan beklentisi olmayan kitleler üzerinde bırakacağı psikolojik etki düşünüldüğünde, toplum içinden dizi kahramanlarına özenen kişilerin çıkması kaçınılmazdır...''

Utanmasanız Türkiye’nin bütün dertlerini ve sorunlarını bu diziye yükleyeceksiniz. Neden şikayet ediyorsunuz?

Sizin stratejiniz değil mi; insanları bir lokma ekmeğe muhtaç ederek *“Halk Ekmek”* sistemi ile o insanlara bir lokma ekmek sunmak ve* “oy”* almak;

Sizin stratejiniz değil mi; insanları aç bırakıp, ramazan aylarında onları el kesesinden doyurup*, “oy”* almak;

Sizin stratejiniz değil mi; adalet sistemini çökertip haklı haksız insanları mafyanın kucağına atmak,* “oy”* almak;

Sizin stratejiniz değil mi; fakiri daha fakir yapıp, belediyeler ile gıda yardımı, yakacak yardımı yaparak,* “oy”* almak;

Umarım ve dilerim ki bu stratejiniz bir gün geri teper; aç, muhtaç bıraktığınız o insancıkların gazabında boğulursunuz. Etme ve bulma dünyasıdır bu dünya. İlahi Adalet vardır bu nizamda.

Tabiidir ki bu sözlerim, insan olanlara ve anlayanlara;* ‘Dinim İslamdır’* diyemeyen, *‘Türküm’* diyemeyenlere tek kelamımız da yoktur. Ama bir başka görevimiz vardır. İktidar partisinin vekilleri ve göreve taşıdığı bürokratların tamamı iktidarın başının ve onun marabasının tiynetinde değildir. Derdimiz bunlara ulaşmak ve onları uyandırmaktır, yalnız olmadıklarını hissettirmektir. Bu oyun; *“Kurtlar Vadisi Terör”* dizisi ile izah edilemez ve sınırlanamaz. Bu olay; dış güçlerin Türkiye ile oynama ve içimizdeki işbirlikçileri ile paslaşma operasyonudur.

Bildiğiniz gibi* “Kurtlar Vadisi - Irak* filminden sonra da ABD'nin Ankara Büyükelçiliği bir rapor hazırlayarak,* "dizide anti Amerikancılık propagandası yapıldığını"* belirtmiş ve raporu Dışişleri Bakanlığı'na sunmuştu.” İşte zurnanın zırt noktası. İktidarın başını yetiştiren çiftlik ile oynaşma çarpılırsın. Oynamak isteyenlere de engel ol yoksa, “peçetecilik” görevinden alınırsın…

Burada yazdıklarımı anlamayan kalmadığını düşünüyorum RTüK başı, acaba siz de anlayabildiniz mi?

Anlamadınız mı?.. O zaman neden oradasın?


*Gönderen: Cem YAREN*

----------


## bozok

*Doğuştan Ak Partiliyim!*



*Bu slogan futboldan siyasete sirayet etti! Nasıl mı?*

üüüNCü Ergenekon iddianamesinin eklerinde, Ergenekon davası kapsamında tutuklu yargılanan Türk Metal Sendikası Başkanı Mustafa üzbek’in sözcülüğünü yaptığı *’Türkiyem Topluluğu’* oluşumunun internet sitesindeki ziyaretçi yorumlarına da yer verildi. 

İddianamede, siteye yorum yazan kişilerin isimleri, meslekleri ve cep telefonları da yer aldı. 

Denktaş da *’site’* üyesi 

Hürriyet'ten Selçuk Yaşar'ın haberine göre 25 Kasım 2006’da, sözkonusu siteye,* "Bu yolda canımı seve seve veririm. Kanımın son damlasına kadar savaşmaya hazırım. Hareketin emrindeyim"* diye yazan ve iddianamede yer alan cep telefonundan ulaştığımız Ender Genç,* "Hayır, ben böyle bir siteye yazı yazmadım. Kabul etmiyorum. Ben zaten Ak Parti’liyim kardeşim. Benim sülalem Ak Parti’li"* dedi. *"Türkiyem Topluluğu"* üyeleri arasında KKTC Kurucu Cumhurbaşkanı Rauf Denktaş da yer alıyor. 


*Milli Dip Dalga Hareketi* 

Türkiyem Topluluğu’yla ilgili belgeler arasında, Sayıştay 4’üncü Daire Başkanı Feramuz Durmuşoğlu’nun, 1 şubat 2007’de gönderdiği ve danışma kurulunda yer alma talebini ilettiği imzalı dilekçe de yer alıyor. Dilekçede, şöyle yazıyor: 

*"Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin niteliklerine, Türk’ün; vatanına, diline, kimliğine ve dinine karşı iç ve dış şer odaklarca başlatılmış bulunan hain saldırılarla Türk’ün ve Türkiye’yi tasfiye etme faaliyetlerine mani olmak için ’Bir Milli Dip Dalga Hareketi’ meydana getirmek amacıyla oluşturulmuş bulunan Türkiyem Topluluğu’nun yayınladığı ’Görüşlerimiz ve İlkelerimiz’ başlıklı kitapçığı okudum. Kitapçıkta yer alan görüş ve ilkeleri tamamen benimsiyorum. Görüş ve ilkelerini paylaştığım Türkiyem Topluluğu’nun ’Danışma Kurulu’nda üye olarak görev almak istiyorum. Gereğini saygılarımla arz ederim."* 


*3. iddianamede 2 trilyonluk çek* 

Ergenekon davasının 3’üncü iddianamesinin eklerinde, Türk Metal ile CHP milletvekili Yılmaz Ateş arasındaki eski parayla trilyonluk bir para trafiği de yer aldı. Ateş, eklerinin dün avukatlara verilmesiyle iddianamede yer aldığını öğrendiği para trafiğini, Hürriyet’e açıkladı: *"Sendikaya sattığım binanın parası. Toplam 2 trilyon (2 milyon TL). Sözleşmem elimde. Vergisi de yatırıldı."* 

ERGENEKON’un 3’üncü iddianamesinin eklerinde, Türk Metal Sendikası ile CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Ankara Milletvekili Yılmaz Ateş arasındaki, 2 trilyon liralık (2 milyon TL) para trafiği de yer aldı. Milletvekili Ateş, kendisine ödenen para için,* "Sendikaya sattığım binanın parası"* dedi. 

Yılmaz Ateş, Türk Metal Sendikası Genel Başkanı Mustafa üzbek’in de gözaltına alındığı Ergenekon’un 11’inci dalgasında sendikaya gidip açıklama yaparak tepkisini dile getirmişti. İddianamenin ardından eklerin çıkmasıyla, Ateş de üzbek’in yer aldığı iddianameye girdi. Eklerde yer alan Türk Metal Sendikası’nın para dökümlerinin yer aldığı dosyalarda Yılmaz Ateş’le yapılan para ilişkisi var. 


*Vekil olarak tahsil etti* 

İddianameye göre, 12 Kasım 2004’de sendikanın Ateş’e 200 milyar liralık bir çek (200 bin TL) vermesiyle başlayan para trafiği, daha sonra aynı ayın 18’inde 270 milyar (270 bin TL) ve ardından üç ay boyunca 500’er milyar lirayla (500’er bin TL) ile devam etti. Yılmaz Ateş, Garanti Bankası Bahçelievler şubesi’nden olan çeklerden birini de, TBMM milletvekili kartıyla tahsil etti. 

CHP milletvekili Yılmaz Ateş, iddianameye giren bu para trafiğini, 1996 yılında satın aldığı Sümer 2 Sokak 23 numarada bulunan binasını sendikaya satmasıyla açıkladı. Ateş, şu açıklamayı yaptı: *"O tarihte sendikaya satmıştık. Tapu kaydında da var. İki trilyon liraya satılmıştı. Sendikayla yaptığımız sözleşme de elimde. Vergisi de yatırıldı. İddianamede ne arıyorlar anlama olanağımız yok tabi. Anlayamıyorum nedir? Tavrımdan AKP iktidarının rahatsız olduğunu biliyorum. 2004 yılında yapılan bir satış. Bina ortada. Tapu dairesinde kayıtlar ortada. Para nasıl ödenmişse ortada. Bununla AKP’nin terörüne karşı susturmaya çalışıyorlar."* 


*Binada şubeler var* 

Türk Metal Başkanı Pevrul Kavlak, ödemelerin Yılmaz Ateş’ten aldıkları binanın karşılığı olduğunu, işlemin genel kurul ve yönetim kurulları kararıyla yapıldığını belirtti. Kavlak, binada bugün sendikanın Ankara şubeleri olduğunu girişte de lokal yapmak üzere tadilatın başlayacağını söyledi. 




*21.08.2009 / İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*"Ergenekon"'a Saklanmış ücalan Affını Hürriyet'ten İzleyin*


*Behiç Gürcihan*
*Açık İstihbarat*
*20.08.2009*




_"Ergenekon bir devlet operasyonudur"_ dediğimizde Silivri'deki "dava arkadaşlarımız" çok kızmıştı. 

_"Devlet Türkiye'yi dönüştürecek bir projenin altına imza attı ama bunu şu anda açıklayamaz, o yüzden gelişmeleri zamana yedirerek toplumu ve bürokrasiyi hazırlayacak"_

dediğimizde de sene 1998'di. Cumhuriyet'in 75. yılında, Cumhuriyet'in 100. yılına yönelik projeler üretecek bir sivil toplum dinamiği üretmeye çalışıyorduk. 

Toplantılarımıza sivil toplumdan çok sivil katılıyordu; bizde bilmeze yatıyorduk. 

*İşte o tarihlerden başlayan dönüşüm projesinde, "Ergenekon Operasyonu" ile son viraja girildi.* 

Bu operasyonun merkezinde yeralan "Ergenekon Davası" bizzat bu operasyonu kurgulayanlar tarafından çıkmaz sokaklara mahkum edildi. Dava şimdiden onbinlerce sayfalık tutanakları , yüzbinlerce sayfalık iddianamesi ile fiziki olarak tamamlanması mümkün olmayan bir noktaya taşınmış durumda. 

üünkü bu dava; dönüşüm projesinde bir araç olarak kullanılıyor ve bu dönüşüm projesini kurgulayanlar gerekli psikolojik zemini oluşturup, kurumlardaki bütün bürokratik dirençleri kırdıktan ve gerekli kadro ve arşiv operasyonlarını gerçekleştirdikten sonra bu davaya ihtiyaçları kalmayacak. 

İşte o zaman "hukuk" yerini bulacak. Fakat atı alan çoktan üsküdar'ı geçmiş olacak. 

"Silivri"'den çıkanlar dışarıda kahramanlar gibi karşılanacaklarını zannedecekler. Boğazlıyan Kaymakamı Kemal Bey, bir avuç İngiliz askeri tarafından asılırken sessizce izleyip ağlayan kalabalıklar misali, bu toplum sessizce ağlamayı seçecek yine. O da ağlarsa. 

Devletin dönüşüm projesinde _"Ergenekon operasyonunu"_ manivela olarak kullananların bu dava ile ilgili en önemli hedeflerinden bir tanesi ; Gladio ajanı narko İliştirilmiş Terörist ücalan'ın affı. 

Bu af; dönüşüm projesinin _"çok kültürlü Devlet-Toplum"_ altbaşlığına imza atanlar açısından sembolik öneme sahip. 

*ücalan konusu o kadar sembolik ki; ücalan'la İmralı'da muhatab olan iki üst düzey devlet görevlisinden biri bugün içeride, diğeri MİT'in üst düzey yönetiminde.* 

ücalan'a _"halk tabanı olan bir entellektüel"_ muamelesi yapan zihniyet yükselirken; ücalan'a onbinlerce canımıza malolan terörist muamelesi yapan _"terörist"_ suçlaması ile karşı karşıya. 

Ve tarihin garip tesadüfü olarak ücalan'a *"ücalan"* soyadını verenler ; tarihi sembolik hamlelerle dokumayı sevdikleri için _(ki bu hevesleri onları hep ele veriyor)_ ; bu süreci de sembolik/ironik hamlelerle süsleyecekler. 

Ve en süslü/ironik hamle; teröristi, "terörist" olmakla suçlananlarla aynı süreçte serbest bırakmak olacak. 

İmparatorluk Kürt tebaasına ; _"bakın artık siz de benim için onlar kadar makbulsünüz, sizi de Türkler kadar eşit sömüreceğim"_ mesajını verecek.

*Hürriyet bir kaotik gündem sırasında sessizce "Türkiye Türklerindir" ibaresini kaldıracak.* Tabu kıran üzkök _(Hilmi değil, Ertuğrul)_ bu görevini yine o müthiş sosyo-psikolojik yazılarından biri eşliğinde ifa edecek. 

(*Soruyoruz :* "Kürt Açılımının" gizli bir maddesi acaba Hürriyet'in motosunun değişmesi mi? *üzkök; "Ergenekon"'dan içeri alınmama karşılığında bu görevi de üstlendi mi?*) 

Ve artık _"Ergenekon Davası"_nın Ergenekon Operasyonu'nu kurgulayanlar açısından bir öneminin kalmadığı noktada dava normal hukuksal seyrine bırakılacak ve dosyalar arasında kaybolup giden önemsiz sanıklara ait önemsiz dilekçeler davayı rayından çıkarmanın, hatta davayı gören mahkemenin kendisini hukuksuz ilan etmenin zemini olarak kullanılacak. 

CMK 250. madde ile görevlendirilmiş bir mahkemenin Anayasa'ya aykırı olduğu yolundaki bir dilekçe dava dosyasındaki binlere varan dilekçe arasında yerini almış durumda. 

(Bu konudaki haber için bkz : "Ergenekon'da Bir İlginç Dilekçe" )

*CMK 250 ile görevlendirilen mahkemelerin DGM'lerin yerini aldığı gözönüne alındığında*; "Ergenekon" davasına bakan mahkemenin Anayasa'ya aykırı bir mahkeme olduğu tezi, ücalan'ı yargılayan mahkemenin de Anayasa'ya ve Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesi'ne aykırılığını gündeme getirecektir. 

*Bu sadece "Ergenekon" sanıklarının değil, ücalan'ın da önünü açacaktır.* 

Binlerce dava ile zaten tıkalı olan hukuk sistemi; "Ergenekon Davası"nın yaratacağı hukuki kara delikle birleştiği noktada sistemin başedemeyeceği bir yoğunluk ortaya çıkacak ve sistemi yönetenlerin kamuoyunu bir _"beyaz sayfa"_ ihtiyacına ikna etmesi hiç de zor olmayacak. 

Devlet yeni dönemin beyaz sayfasını tarihinin en büyük Af'fı ile açacak ve temel prensip gereği kişiye özel af olamayacağından bu genel aftan herkesin yararlandığını göreceğiz.

1998'de ; 

_"Devlet müttefikleri ile Türkiye'yi bir federatif neo-Osmanlı düzenine taşıyacak projeye imza attı ama şimdi çıkıp insanlara evlatlarınız boş yere şehit oldu diyemez o yüzden sürece yayacak"_

dediğimde komploculukla suçlamıştınız. 

Siz en iyisi mi her gün bir Hürriyet alın. 

Hürriyet'in mottosunun _("Türkiye Türklerindir"_) değiştiği gün bu yazıyı hatırlayın. 

Bilin ki, hepimizi utandıracak Af yakındır. 


*B..G.*

----------


## bozok

*üMRANİYE'DE SAVCILAR SAVAşI YAşANMIş* 


*Tarih: 22-08-2009 / askerhaber.com* 

**

*Savcı Zekeriya üz.*


*ümraniye davasının 3’üncü iddianamesi eklerine göre, askeri personelin lojman ve işyerlerindeki aramalar sırasında, soruşturmayı yürüten İstanbul’daki Cumhuriyet Savcıları ile Askeri Savcılar arasında ciddi kriz yaşandı.* 


Sivil savcıların, aramayı yapacak polislerin askeri lojmanlara alınmadığı şikÃ¡yeti ve *’gereğinin yapılması’* talebi üzerine, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı Askeri Savcısı, Kıdemli Albay Caner Seben, askeri mahallerde yapılacak aramalara ilişkin kanun maddelerini sıraladıktan sonra, şu *’notayı’* verdi: 

*"Bir gün hukuk herkese, savcı ve yargıçlara bile gerekebilir."*

ümraniye'nin 3’üncü iddianamesinin ekleri, soruşturmayı yürüten savcılarla, askeri savcılar arasında, askeri personelin lojmanlarda ve işyerlerinde yapılan aramalar sırasında kriz yaşandığını ortaya koydu.

ümraniye savcılarının, muvazzaf subaylara yönelik aramaların, askeri personel tarafından engellendiği iddiasına, askeri savcıların tepkisi sert oldu. Soruşturmayı yürüten Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı Askeri Savcısı Kıdemli Albay Caner Seben, *"Birgün hukuk herkese, savcı ve yargıçlara bile gerekebilir. Ancak hukuk devletinde teminatın yine üstün vasıflarla donanmış, metin, vakarlı, temkinli, bilgili, tarafsız, bağımsız, hiçbir organ, makam, merci kişiden emir ve talimat almayan, tavsiye ve telkinlerle hareket etmeyen savcı ve hakimler olduğu kuşkusuzdur"* diye yazı gönderdi.

*7 Ocak 2007: İlk sivil şikÃ¡yet Polis alınmıyor*

Eklere giren ilk yazı, Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar Zekeriya üz, Ercan şafak ve Mehmet Murat Yönder imzasıyla 7 Ocak 2009’da Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na gönderildi.

Yazıda, muvazzaf subaylar Muhammed Sarıkaya, Cihandar Hasanhanoğlu, Mustafa Dönmez ve emekli Orgeneral Tuncer Kılınç’ın evlerinde yapılan aramalara polislerin alınmadığı, aramaya sadece Cumhuriyet savcısının eşlik ettiği belirtildi. Durumun tutanakla kayıt altına alındığını belirten Ergenekon savcıları, aramalarda polislerin de bulunmasının, delillerin sağlıklı olarak toplanmasına yardımcı olacağını ifade ederek gereğinin yapılmasını istedi.

*19 Ocak 2007: ikinci şikÃ¡yet Genelkurmay’a*

ümraniye savcıları, 19 Ocak tarihli, Mehmet Murat Yönder imzalı ikinci yazısında ise Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Askeri Savcılığı’nı muhatap aldı. Yönder, muvazzaf subayların arama yapılacak evlerine ve işyerlerine gidildiğinde nizamiyede bulunan askeri personel tarafından Cumhuriyet savcılarının ve emniyet yetkililerinin bekletildiğini daha sonra ise sadece Cumhuriyet savcısının girişine izin verildiğini belirterek, şu isteklerde bulundu:

*İşte soruşturma savcılarının askerden 4 ’ivedi’ talebi*

1- Mahkeme kararı ile birlikte arama için gelen Cumhuriyet savcısı ve emniyet personelinin kapıda uzun süre bekletilmesinin nedeni ve gerekçesi araştırılarak bu durumun sorumlusu olan, bu konuda talimat veren personelin açık kimlik, adres ve rütbe bilgilerinin bildirilmesi 

2- Arama için gelen görevlilerin varlığının şüpheli veya yakınlarına haber verilip verilmediğinin araştırılarak sonucunun bildirilmesi 

3- Arama sırasında el konulan eşya, doküman ve diğer delillerden Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığımıza teslim edilmeyen eşya var ise ivedi olarak Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığımıza gönderilmesinin sağlanması 

4- Muvazzaf olan şüphelilerin görev yaptığı birliklerinde kendisine görevi gereği teslim edilen masaüstü dizüstü bilgisayar var ise bunun zimmet senedinin örneğinin ve bilgisayarın usulune uygun olarak alınacak imajının Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığımıza gönderilmesinin sağlanması.

*Askerden ilk yanıt 3 şubat 2009: ürnek vererek arama dersi*

ümraniye savcılarının yazısına cevap, 3 şubat 2009’da, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Askeri Savcılığı’ndan, Hakim Albay Yavuz şentürk imzası ile gönderildi. Askeri Hakim Albay Yavuz şentürk, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na gönderdiği 5 sayfalık yazıda, örneklerle, askeri mahallerde yapılacak aramalara ilişkin kanun maddelerini sıraladı.

Hakim Albay şentürk, tutanaklarda, Cumhuriyet savcısının gereksiz yere uzun süre bekletildiğine ve aramanın amacına aykırı olarak Merkez Komutanlığı görevlileri tarafından kısa sürede sonuçlandırıldığına ilişkin herhangi bir ibarenin yer almadığını vurguladı. Askeri hakim, hem askeri personel, hem de polis tarafından tutulan arama tutanaklarında da herhangi bir usulsüzlükle ilgili bir durum anlatılmadığını da belirtti. Hakim Albay şentürk, cevap yazısında şunları söyledi:

*17 şubat 2009: üçüncü şikÃ¡yet ve askere yanıt: şüpheliyi uyardılar*

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’ndan Askeri Hakim Albay Yavuz şentürk imzasıyla gönderilen 5 sayfalık *’işlem yapılmadan iade’* yazısına, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı 17 şubat’ta yanıt verdi. Ergenekon Savcısı Mehmet Murat Yönder’in imzası bulunan yazıda, Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı’nın cevabına göndermeler yapıldı. Yönder, soruşturma dosyasının dikkatlice incelendiğini ve mahkeme kararıyla telefonları dinlenen üsteğmen Muhammed Sarıkaya’nın aramanın yapıldığı gün, diğer askeri personel tarafıdan uyarıldığını öne sürdü. Savcı Yönder, şunları yazdı:

*Suç delilleri gizlendi*

"Muhammed Sarıkaya, aramanın yapıldığı 7 Ocak 2009 tarihinde, Noyan Pamukçu tarafından aranarak odasında arama yapıldığı konusunda ikaz edildi. Yine aynı şüphelinin Ramazan Bulut ismindeki binbaşı rütbesindeki tabur komutanının, odasında bulunan dokümanlarını ve bilgisayarlarını başkasına vererek, yanına gelmesi yönünde talimatlandığının belirlenmesi üzerine, şüpheliler üzerinde suç delillerini yok etme, gizleme yönünden soruşturma başlatılmış olup, tamamlandığında görevli Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na gönderilecektir."

*Görevsizlikten askere havale*

Soruşturmayı tamamlayan Ergenekon savcısı Mehmet Murat Yönder, suç delillerini yok etme, gizleme ve değiştirme suçlarını işlediklerini öne sürdüğü muvazzaf subaylar Muhammed Sarıkaya, Noyan Pamukçu ve Ramazan Bulut hakkında görevsizlik kararı vererek soruşturmayı gereğinin yapılmasını belirterek Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Askeri Savcılığı’na gönderdi.

*Askeri savcıdan ikinci yanıt: İdamını istedikleriniz beraat ettiler*

Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığı, üç subay hakkında ümraniye savcıları tarafından iddia edilen suçlarla ilgili soruşturma dosyasını, iki ayda tamamlayarak, kovuşturmaya yer olmadığına karar verdi. Kararda, yer alan *"hukuk dersi"* niteliğindeki ifadelerin bazıları şunlar:

"Hem fertlerin hem de toplumun menfaatlerini korumak, hakikati araştırmakla mümkün olur. Adaletli yargılanmak, insan hakları arasındandır. Böyle bir yargılama yapmak, Muhakeme Hukuku ilkelerindendir. 

Aslında toplanan kanıtları, bir yargıç gibi, objektif bir biçimde değerlendirmesi gereken savcılardan bazılarının, geçmişte ölüm cezası isnatlarıyla dava açtıkları sanıkların, hapis cezası bile almadan beraat ettikleri, bunların mizah kitaplarına geçtiği bile hatırlardadır.

Birgün hukuk herkese, savcı ve yargıçlara bile gerekebilir. Ancak hukuk devletinde teminatın yine üstün vasıflarla donanmış, metin, vakarlı, temkinli, bilgili, tarafsız, bağımsız , hiçbir organ, makam, merci kişiden emir ve talimat almayan, tavsiye ve telkinlerle hareket etmeyen savcı ve hakimler olduğu kuşkusuzdur."

*’Kıdemi, şikÃ¡yet ettiği askeri savcılardan altta’*

Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığı adına Cumhuriyet Savcılığı’na* ’ikinci yanıt’* yazısını kaleme alan Askeri Savcı Hakim Kıdemli Albay Caner Seben, yazısının sonunda, Ergenekon Savcısı Mehmet Murat Yönder hakkında ifadelerini daha da ağırlaştırdı. Seben, aramaya bizzat katılan ve tutanakta herhangi bir olumsuz ifade kullanmayan Ankara Cumhuriyet Savcısı’nın ve askeri savcıların sicillerinin, karşılaştırıldığında kıdem olarak, Savcı Yönder’den daha üstte olduğunu belirtti.

*Sivil savcıları da ’yakıyor’* 

Askeri savcı, yazısını şu sözlerle bitirdi:

"Anılan İstanbul Cumhuriyet savcısının, sanki daha üst konumda yetkileri varmışçasına, dosya içeriği ve Cumhuriyet savcılarınca kanuna uygun olarak tutulmuş resmi tutanak içeriklerine uymayan isnatlarla, bırakınız askeri makamları, sivil ve askeri meslektaşlarını da zan altında bırakması karşısında hiç bir makamın bu arada kuşkusuz ki Adalet Bakanlığı’nın da duyarsız kalmayacağı değerlendirilmiştir. İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Murat Yönder hakkında dosyadan ilgili evrak suretleri çıkartılarak, gereğinin takdir ve ifası dikkate alınarak Adalet Bakanlığı’na gönderilmesine karar verildi."

*İddialar mesnetsiz, haksız tutumunuz kasıtlı, hasmane*

"Soruşturmayı yürütmekte olan Cumhuriyet savcılarının, askeri makamlara ve askeri yargı organlarına güven duymadığına, şüphelilerle işbirliği yapıldığına, delillerin gizlendiğine ilişkin mesnetsiz, haksız, yersiz ve adli, askeri ve idari makamlar arasında var olması gereken güven, işbirliği ve dayanışma anlayışını zedeleyen kasıtlı ve hasmane tutum olarak değerlendirilmiştir. Bu tutum ve uygulamanın, anılan soruşturma kapsamında, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nın (CMK 250’nci maddesi ile yetkili bölümü) ile Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı arasında bugüne kadar karşılıklı işbirliği ve dayanışma çerçevesinde yürütülen ve son olarak şüpheli Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez hakkındaki bilgi, belge ve dellillerin değerlendirilmesinde gerçekleştirilen işbirliği ile de bağdaşmadığı kanaatine varılmıştır. Açıklanan nedenlerle, anılan soruşturmaya ilişkin adli işlem yapılmasının gerektirecek mahiyette olmadığı değerlendirilen ilgi yazı ve ekleri, herhangi bir işlem yapılmaksızın ekte iade edilmiştir."



*HüRRİYET*

----------


## bozok

*71’deki 9 Mart darbe bildirisi de Ergenekon iddianamesine girdi* 

*22.08.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Ergenekon iddianamesinin ek klasörlerinde 1971’de solcu subaylar tarafından planlanan 9 Mart darbesinin radyodan okunacak bildirisi de yer aldı*

Ergenekon operasyonu kapsamında gözaltına alındıktan sonra serbest bırakılan eski MİT çalışanı Emekli Kıdemli Albay Hüseyin Vural Vural’dan ele geçirilen* “darbe tüzüğü”* de ek delil klasörleri arasında yer aldı.

Geçtiğimiz Ocak ayında gerçekleştirilen 9. Dalga Operasyonu kapsamında İstanbul’da gözaltına alınan Vural, soruşturma savcısı Zekeriya üz tarafından sorgulandıktan sonra tutuklanma talebiyle mahkemeye sevkedilmişti.

13. Ağır Ceza Mahkamesi’nde hakim karşısında çıkan Vural, tutuksuz yargılanmak üzere serbest bırakıldı. Geçtiğimiz günlerde kabul edilen 3. İddianame’de* “Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü yapılanmasında fikri ve ideolojik olarak örgüt üyelerinin eğitimiyle görevli”* kişi olarak gösterilen Vural’ın İstanbul’daki evinde yapılan aramalar sırasında ele geçirilen belgeler 83 Nolu klasörde yer aldı.

üoğunluğunu 75 yaşındaki Hüseyin Vural Vural’ın kaleme aldığı belgeler arasında yer alan 14 sayfalık belge, 1971’de solcu subaylar tarafından planlanan 9 Mart darbe girişminin* “darbe tüzüğü”.* 

Daktilo ile yazılmış* “Devrim Kurulu İşleyişi ve üalışmalarını Düzenleyen Tüzük”* adlı belgede, darbe yapıldıktan sonra yönetimi devralacak Devrim Kurulu’nun (D.K.) neler yapacağı ve ülke yönetiminin nasıl şekilleneceği tüm ayrıntılarıyla anlatılıyor.



*23 Maddeli Darbe Tüzüğü*

üıktısı alındıktan sonra üzerinde tükenmez kalemle bazı düzeltmelerin de yapıldığı belge* “Giriş”, “Kurulun Ana Görev ve Yetkileri”, “D.K.’nın üalışmaları”, “üyelerin Görev ve Yetkileri” ve “Son Hükümler”* adlı bölümlerden ve 23 ayrı maddeden oluşuyor.

Giriş bölümünde darbenin,* “Halk eğemenliğini yokeden, devlet iradesini gaspeden, Türkiye’yi bugünkü bozuk düzen içine sürükleyen, sınıfsal güçleri ve fiili tekelleri köken ve dayanaklarıyla yok ederek, gerçekten halka dayanan demokrasi düzenini kurmak”* amacıyla gerçekleştirileceğine vurgu yapılıyor.

Daha sonra yönetime el koyacak Devrim Kurulu’nun hangi görev ve yetkilerle donatılacağı detaylı bir biçimde anlatıldıktan sonra Yasama, Yürütme ve Yargı erklerinin nasıl oluşturulacağı da anlatılıyor. Belgede, Devrim Kurulu’nun Yürütme erkini, kendi üyeleri arasında ya da dışarıdan atayacağı bir Başbakan ve Bakanlar Kurulu ile kullanacağı belirtiliyor. 

Belgeye göre Başbakan ve Bakanlar’ı görevden alma yetkisi darbeyi gerçekleştiren Devrim Kurulu’nda olarak gösteriliyor.

Belgenin son bölümünde,* “Bu tüzük, Devrim Kurulu’nun çalışmaları için bir ön belge hükmünde olup teferruata ilişkin konularda, işbu tüzüğün ilkeleri ve ruhu içinde, Büyük Millet Meclisi’nin 1945’ten önceki gelenekleri geçerli sayılır”* deniliyor.

*Darbe bildirileri*

*“Darbe tüzüğü”* adlı belgenin en ilginç bölümleri de 7 ayrı darbe bildirisinden oluşuyor. 1 Nolu Bildiri’de, darbe yapıldıktan sonra okunacak olan metin var.* “Büyük Türk Ulusu”* diye başlayan ve radyodan okunması planlanan bildiride darbe yapıldığı halka şöyle duyuruluyor: 

“Büyük Türk Ulusu; 

sana, beklediğin Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri hitapediyor.

Yıllardan bu yana sahipsiz ve başsız kalan ülkemizin içine düşmüş bulunduğu anarşi ve ekonomik bunalımlara son vererek, mümkün olan en kısa bir zamanda, yurdumuzu çağdaş uygarlık düzeyine ulaştırabilmek, ortada duran bütün sorunların çözümlenebilmesi amacıyla, bu andan itibaren Kara, Deniz ve Jandarma kuvvetleri, yönetimde tam bir acze düşmüş olan siyasi iktidara el koymuş bulunmaktadır.

*Aziz Türk Ulusu;*

Senin öz evlatların, her türlü siyasi hesap ve şahsi çıkar düşüncesinden uzak olarak; yine senin altında ezildiğin sayısız dertlere çare bulmak kararı ile huzuruna gelmiş ve bu kutsal hizmete başlamıştır. Size bugün için huzur ve emniyet, yarın için aydınlık ve refah vaadiyle heppinizi saygı ile selamlıyorum” Bildirinin sonunda ise* “Radyolarınızın başından ayrılmayınız ve gelecek yayınları bekleyiniz”* deniliyor. Altında imza olarak da Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri adı yer alıyor.

*Bildiri üstüne bildiri*

İkinci bildiride ise *“Bugün saat... ’itibariyle sokağa çıkma yasağı konmuştur”* deniliyor. üçüncü ve en uzun bildiride de* “Devrim Kurulu Başkanı”* lider sıfatıyla halka hitaben konuşma yapıyor. Dört nolu bildiride devrilen hükümetin başbakanının adının yeri boş bırakılarak *“tevkif edilmiştir”* deniliyor.

Beş nolu bildiride tüm yurtdışı çıkışlarının yasaklandığı belirtiliyor. Altı nolu bildiride ise bütün il, ilçe ve buçaklardaki garnizon komutanlarına ve askeri şahıslara ithafen, mülki idareye el konulacağı emri veriliyor.

Yedinci bildiride de darbeye karşı gelenlerin devrim mahkemelerinde yargılanacağı bildiriliyor.

*9 Mart 71’de ne oldu?*

9 Mart 1971’de TSK’da emir-komuta zinciri dışında gelişen *’sol’* bir darbe teşebbüsü yaşandı. Planlanan darbe, MİT’in durumu dönemin Genel Kurmay Başkanı Memduh Tağmaç ve 1. Ordu Komutanı Faik Türün’e haber vermesiyle başarısız oldu. 1. Ordu Komutanı Türün darbeye adı karışanları Ziverbey Köşkü’nde MİT vasıtasıyla sorguya çekti. Bu sorgularda Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Faruk Gürler ve Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Muhsin Batur’un da darbe teşebbüsüne önce destek verdiği ama sonra desteklerini geri çektiği ortaya çıktı. 9 Mart 1971 Milli Demokratik Devrimi’ne adı karışan başta Tümgeneral Celil Gürkan olmak üzere tüm subayları re’sen emekliye sevk edildi.

*1971’deki ‘Ergenakon’un kimlik kartı bile var*

Emeklİ Kıdemli Albay Hüseyin Vural Vural’dan ele geçirilen *“Ergenekon Kimlik Kartı”* da ek delil klasörleri arasında yer aldı. üzerinde *“Ergenekon”* yazısı bulunan kartta, *“Kara-Deniz-Hava”* ile *“Sadece Görevlilere Verilmiştir”* yazısı da dikkat çekiyor.

Ocak 2009’da gerçekleştirilen operasyon sırasında ele geçirilen bu karttan Vural, 4 Nisan 2008’de Erol Mütercimler ile yaptığı bir telefon görüşmesinde bahsetmişti. Teknik takibe takılan bu görüşmede Vural, *“Bende Ergenekon kartı var”* demişti.

4 Nisan 2008’de Erol Mütercimler ile Hüseyin Vural Vural arasında geçen telefon konuşması:

*Hüseyin Vural Vural:* Ergenekon nedir biliyor musun.

*Erol Mütercimler.:* Yo hayır siz söyleyin belli ki bi şey var kritik bi şey var

*Hüseyin Vural Vural:* Kritik de diii Dokuz Martçıların İstanbul grubunun koyduğu isimdir o paroladır.

*Erol Mütercimler:* Onu bilmiyorum onu ilk defa öğreniyorum.

*Hüseyin Vural Vural:* Aaaa ya bak bende onun kartı da var be.

*Erol Mütercimler:* Allahımız aşkına. Ya bunu kimse bilmiyor.

*Ergenekon değil, Ergenakon*

Vural’a, savcılık sorgusu sırasında bu kart ve telefon görüşmesi soruldu. 3. İddianame’de yer alan bilgilere göre Vural’ın, Erol Mütercimler ile yaptığı bu telefon görüşmesinde geçen* “Ergenekon”*un bugünkü soruşturmayla ilgili olmadığını belirterek, *“1971 yılında TSK bünyesinde yapılan bir soruşturma ile ilgili. Bunun tam ismi de Ergenakon”* dediği belirtildi.

...

----------


## bozok

*30 milyon euroyu anlat* 


*Selcan TAşüI* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 23/08/2009* 




Bir büyükelçinin muhatabına temsil ettiği devletin görüşünü aktarması *“kuryelik”* ise, bir gazetecinin makbuz karşılığı hükümet devirmeye kalkışması nedir Cengiz üandar?


ümraniye Soruşturması üçüncü İdianamesi’nin ek delil klasörlerinde yer alan ve dönemin Jandarma Genel Komutanı şener Eruygur ile dönemin KKTC Ankara Büyükelçisi Zeki Bulunç arasında geçen görüşme kaydı, farzı mahal devletin başı ile İmralı’daki cani arasındaki kripto pazarlık deşifre olmuş etkisi yarattı.

İddiaya göre *“resmi görevi elçilik”* olan Bulunç, Türkiye’nin güvenliğini de yakından ilgilendiren bir konuda Jandarma Genel Komutanı’na çeşitli bilgiler ile birlikte dönemin Cumhurbaşkanı Rauf Denktaş’ın mesajını iletiyor. Demek elçiye zeval oluyormuş ki Cengiz üandar Radikal’deki köşesinde asıyor yaftayı: *Kurye!*


*Satılmanın belgesi*

Bir de üandar’ın üzerinde durmadığı ama *“kurye”*nin getirdiği bilgiler karşısında dehşete düşen Eruygur’un yaptığı bir durum tespiti var: *“Bu satılmanın belgesidir.”* 

Uzmanı olduğu bir konuda susmak, nerede bir açılım varsa orada siyasileri *“cesaret”*e davet eden üandar’a yakışmadı. 

Kendisi de biraz cesaret gösterip *“işbirliği açılımı”* konusunda tarihe tanıklık edebilirdi oysa. *Kıbrıs Türkleri’nin kaderinin 30 milyon euroya nasıl satıldığını*, ondan daha iyi kim anlatabilir bu millete?

Bir dönem birlikte* “iş”* yaptığı, AB’nin eski Türkiye Temsilcisi Karen Fogg, üandar ile birlikte, dün Radikal’de *“Atatürk düşmanı, II. Cumhuriyetçi, manda cephesi”* başlığıyla yayımladığı bazı isimlere sadece *“Türk Ordusu’nun Kıbrıs’tan çıkartılması, KKTC’nin tasfiyesi, PKK’nın yasallaştırılması, Diyarbakır merkezli ayrı yönetim oluşturulması, irticaya ve bölücülüğe hareket yeteneği sağlayacak kampanyalar yürütülmesi”* konusunda e-posta talimatları vermekle kalmamış, *“iç çatışmaya ivme kazandırmak için Kuzey Kıbrıs’a aktardıkları 30 milyon euroluk fon”* konusunda da bilgilendirmişti.


*Makbuzla kandırıldılar*

Bu fon olmasaydı; 

Adını Rum Kesimi ile Türk Cumhuriyeti arasındaki, *‘ABD merkezli’* görüşmeleri yürüten dönemin BM Başkanı Kofi Annan’dan alan ve* ‘tek devletli çözüm’* adı altında Türklerin egemenlik haklarına el koyarak, asimilasyonlarını öngören planın propagandası için binlerce sivil genç sokağa dökülerek, *“Yes be annem”* demek üzere örgütlenemeyecekti. Türkler’in yüzde 76’sı plana *“evet”* demeden önce ne yaptıklarını sorgulayabilecek, özgür iradenin kullanımına açık bir ortam bulabilecekti. Ve elbette M. Ali Birand gibiler, Rumlar’ın yüzde 65’inin *“hayır”* demesi karşısında girdikleri şokun etkisiyle *“kandırıldık”* itirafı yapmayacak, makbuz karşılığı girişilen kirli pazarlıklar ortaya dökülmeyecekti.

Cesaret; suç işleyip işlemedikleri devam eden yargılamaları sonunda ortaya çıkacak, ama duruşları, eserleri, eylemleri ile topluma milli şuur aşıladıkları tartışılmaz olan insanlar *“terör örgütü üyesi”* olmak suçundan cezaevlerine tıkılmış, iktidar bu davanın* “savcısı”* rolüne soyunmuşken *“güç bende artık”* edasıyla ortaya çıkıp* “Kıbrıs konusunda bizi manda cephesi ilan edenler şimdi Ergenekon sanığı”* diye gevrek gevrek sırıtmak değildir.


*Gizli tanık olun bari*

Bugün tekrarlayana kırmızı kurdela taktıkları *“Tüm amaç, Kıbrıs’ta çözümü engellemek, Avrupa Birliği yolunu kapatmak ve çeşitli provokasyonlar ile ülkede ‘darbe ortamı’ hazırlayıp, Ak Parti hükümetini ‘silah yolu’yla devirmek ve iktidara böylece el koymak idi”* repliğinde ısrar etmekten kolay ne var?

Makbuz karşılığında katışıksız Türk görüşü karşıtı yazı yazarken *“Tüm amaç 30 milyon euroya Kıbrıs’ı peşkeş çekmek, seçimle işbaşına gelmiş ancak ‘AB’nin istediği uygulamaları gerçekleştirme yeteneğini yitirmiş’ 57. hükümeti her türlü ‘gizli, sinsi harekete başvurarak’ devirmek ve yerine AB ile uyumlu, ABD’nin Irak işgaline karşı çıkmayacak bir hükümet tesis etmekti”* itirafında bulunabilir misiniz? 

*“Bir TSK mensubunun makamında KKTC Büyükelçisi ile görüşmesi suç ise, diplomatların, emekli subayların, işadamlarının “özgürlükleri kullanarak“ Türk devletinin ve tarihinin hakkından gelin”* talimatı veren Fogg ile Kör Agop’un Meyhanesi’nde gayri resmi buluşması veya Bebek’teki İtalyan Lokantası’nda CIA görünümlü büyükelçilerle açıklayamadıkları randevuları nedir?” 

Bunu öğrenebilmemiz için, karşı-devrimcilerin yargılanacağı tarih mahkemesinde* “gizli tanık”* olmanızı mı beklememiz gerekiyor?

*Nerede 30 milyon euro? Nerede cesaret?* Daha ne kadar talkımı ele verip, salkımı kendiniz yutacaksınız?



*Ticari anlaşma*

Karen Fogg’dan Cengiz üandar’a (1 Nisan 2001): 

Birinci sayfada, AB ve Avrupa bütünleşmesi ile ilgili olarak, tercihen katışıksız Türk görüşünün dışında bir şeyler yazan her ay başka bir seçkin Türk köşe yazarının makalesi var. Nitekim şahin Alpay IGC üzerine, Lale S güvenlik ve savunma üzerine, Cüneyt C tarım üzerine, Emine Y telekom üzerine yazdı. Ferai T, Mehmet Ali B, Samy C, Semih İ, Zeynep G, Mithat M, Mim Kemal. bu yoldan geçtiler şimdi senin sıran? (üdeme mümkün, makbuz gönder)

Cengiz üandar’dan Karen Fogg’a (3 Nisan 2001): Sevgili Karen, Senin bir önerini nasıl geri çevirebilirim? Sizin sayfalarınızdan geçenler kuyruğunda en son sırada oluşum şaşırtıcı.


+++


*Hilmi Hoca Yenişafak okuru çıktı*

Taha Akyol, Ahmet Taner Kışlalı’ya sığındı geçenlerde. Hasan Cemal, Temel İskit üzerinden ilan etti *“Türkiye Türklerin değildir”* düşüncesini. Yasemin üongar sittin sene kulak vermeyeceği devleti, Bebek buluşması mensubu eski MİT’çi Sönmez Köksal* “gizli pazarlık”* önerince muteber saydı. Açılım mevsiminin modası kendini konjonktürel seçimlerle meşrulaştırabilmek. Bu modaya hakkını vererek uymanın ilk koşulu tezinin, yorumunun, yazısının, lafının altına imza atılacak kişinin, mesaj göndermek istediğiniz* ‘yer’* ile ilişkili olduğundan emin olmak...

Emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök’ün Miliyet okurlarına, Cuma kılmaya gelmiş cami cemaatine seslenir edasıyla yaptığı* “İnançlı, Ortadoğulu, hoca üstkimliği”* açılımını ilk okuduğumuzda, yap-bozun bazı parçalarını tamamlayamamıştık. 

Mesajın ortada kaldığını söyleyen başkaları da olmuş olmalı ki emekli üzkök, Devlet Bahçeli’nin *“Tartışmalar Türkiye’nin adının bile değiştirilmesine dair alçakça hatırlatmalara kadar ulaşmıştır”* sözlerine cevap verme bahanesiyle, Ortadoğulu kimliğini savunurken beslendiği fikri kaynakları netleştirdi. 

Sözlerinin *“Türkiye’nin adının değiştirilmesini teklif etmek”* olmadığını ispatlamak için *“Benim yaptığım tarihi bir tespitti. Fehmi Koru’nun köşesinde okudum, Turgut üzal da daha önce böyle şeyler söylemiş”* diyen Hilmi Hoca’nın bundan sonraki, eğer yaparsa *‘çelişkili açıklamaları’*nın, Fehmi Hoca’dan dipnot olarak aktarıldığı ihtimalini akıldan çıkarmamak gerekiyor demek ki... Hilmi Hoca, Yeni şafak’ın çift kimlikli yazarının bakış açısını, savunmasını satırları üzerine inşa edebilecek kadar içselleştirmişse, konu *“tencere yuvarlanmış kapağını bulmuş”* diye noktalanabilir pekala...

...

----------


## bozok

*‘Ergenekon bağlantısı kurulmuştur’* 

*23.08.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Küçük’ün, kendisini telefonla arayan ücalan’ın avukatlarından Dündar ile yaptığı konuşma, iddianamenin eklerinde yer aldı*

Ergenekon soruşturmasının üçüncü iddianamesinin bir numaralı sanığı Yalçın Küçük’ün, kendisini telefonla arayan Abdullah ücalan’ın avukatlarından İrfan Dündar ile yaptığı konuşma, iddianamenin eklerinde yer aldı. 

Dündar’ın görüşme talebine, *“bir bakarız”* diyen Küçük’ün, televizyonlarda ücalan ile kendisi arasında bağlantı kurulmaya çalışıldığını vurgulayıp, telefonlarının dinlendiğini hatırlatarak, *“Ergenekon bağlantısı kurulmuştur peki”* dediği kayda geçti. 

İddianamede Küçük ile Abdullah ücalan’ın avukatlarından İrfan Dündar, arasındaki görüşme şöyle bitiyor:

*Y.K:* Ha şimdi şöyle söylüyorum. Benim telefonlarım dinlendiği için yani şimdi böylece Ergenekonla ilgili bağlantıyı kurmuş oluyorsunuz tamam mı

*İ.D:* Tamam hocam (gülüyor)

*Y.K:* Peki, peki oldu Ergenekon bağlantısı kurulmuştur peki...

*İ.D:* Tamam hocam (gülüyor)

...

----------


## bozok

*Levent Göktaş'tan şok İddia!*

 

*"üuval olayı" nı gerekli yerlere bildirdim ama Aytaç Yalman beni görevden aldı!*


Abdullah ücalan’ı Türkiye’ye getiren timde yer alan Ergenekon tutuklusu emekli albay Levent Göktaş, 4 Temmuz 2003 tarihinde Süleymaniye'de Türk askerinin başına çuval geçirilmesi olayını önceden bildiğini ve gerekli yerlere bildirdiğini belirterek, *“Bu olay olmadan 15 gün önce görevden alındım.Görevden alınma nedenim de samimi olduğum Sanayi Bakanı Ali Coşkun ile görüşmem oldu. Komutanım onun karısının türbanlı olması nedeniyle beni görevden aldı”* dedi. 

GAZETE HABERTüRK 


*“İHBARI GELMİşTİ”* 

Ergenekon’un 10. dalga operasyonunda gözaltına alınıp 12 Ocak 2009 tarihinde tutuklanan emekli albay Levent Göktaş, tutuklandıktan üç buçuk ay sonra kendi isteğiyle aralarında Zekeriya üz’ün de bulunduğu 4 Ergenekon savcısına ifade verdi. Göktaş, Irak’ ın Süleymaniye kentinde Amerikan askerlerinin TSK irtibat bürosunu basarak Türk askerlerini kafalarına çuval geçirerek gözaltına alma olayıyla ilgili şöyle ifade verdi: 

*“Ben 1998-2000 yıllarında Suriye’ye resmi görevli olarak gittim. Türk Büyükelçiliği’ne Adana mutabakatı görevlisi olarakgittim. Bu mutabakat ücalan’ın Suriye’den çıkarılmasına ilişkin iki devlet arasındaki mutabakattır. 2003 yılında Aytaç Yalman komutan iken görevden alındım. Görevden alındıktan 15 gün sonra Süleymaniye’deki çuval olayı oldu. Bu olayın olabileceğini ve gerekli önlemlerin alınmasını söylemiştim. üünkü bu tür istihbari bilgiler geliyordu.”* 


24.08.2009 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Alpaslan Arslan'ın babasından şok iddia*

*23.08.2009 / HüRRİYET GZT.*

**


*Birinci “Ergenekon” davası ile birleştirilen Danıştay ve Cumhuriyet gazetesine yönelik saldırılara ilişkin davanın tutuklu sanıklarından Alparslan Arslan'ın babası İdris Arslan, oğlunun yaşadığı sağlık sorunlarıyla ilgili olarak, “Bu işin içinde 'Ergenekon'un parmağı var' diye düşünüyorum. Acaba ilaç mı verildi?” dedi.*


İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmaya eşi Hatice ve kızı Hilal ile katılan İdris Arslan, oğlunun duruşmanın öğlenden sonraki bölümüne de katılmaması üzerine salondan ayrıldı.

Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'ndeki duruşma salonundan ayrılırken gazetecilere açıklamalarda bulunan İdris Arslan, Danıştay ve Cumhuriyet gazetesine yönelik saldırılara ilişkin davanın, 17 Mayıs 2006 tarihinden beri devam ettiğini anımsattı.

*“Sabırla bekliyorum. Devletimiz inşallah bu olayı aydınlatacak. Konu açığa çıkacaktır diye bekliyorum”* diyen Arslan, oğlu Alparslan Arslan ile en son 21 Nisan 2008 tarihinde görüştüklerini ve yaklaşık 17 aydır oğlu ile açık veya kapalı görüş, telefon ve mektupla hiçbir görüşmeleri olmadığını ileri sürdü.

İdris Arslan, bir gazetecinin, *“Oğlunuzun durumunu nasıl yorumluyorsunuz?”* sorusu üzerine, şunları söyledi.

“F tipi cezaevlerinde durum farklı. Alparslan, 4 yıldır bir odada yalnız başına kalmakta. Acaba o yalnız başına kaldığı odanın verdiği sıkıntıdan dolayı rahatsızlık mı geçiriyor? Yoksa farklı bir şey mi var? Bugün duruşmada kendisiyle hiç yüz yüze gelmedik. Bizim anladığımız kadarıyla görüşmek istemiyor. Ankara Sincan F Tipi Cezaevine gittiğimiz zaman oradaki yetkili arkadaşlara durumu açıkladığımızda, Alparslan'ın görüşmeye çıkmadığını söylediler defalarca. Ankara'dayken yetkili mercilere Alparslan'ın doktora götürülmesi konusunda defalarca dilekçe yazdım. Ama bu talebimiz hiç dikkate alınmadı. 17 Mayıs 2006 tarihinden itibaren bütün görüşmelerimizde Alparslan'ın rahatsız olduğunu gözlemledim. Ama bu rahatsızlığının nasıl bir rahatsızlık olduğuna bir anlam veremedim.”

İdris Arslan, *“Oğlunuzun baskı altında olduğunu düşünüyor musunuz?”* soruna karşılık, *“Acaba Alparslan bir baskı altında mı? Yoksa kendisine ilaç mı veriliyor? Yoksa zihin yönlendirmesi mi var? Böyle durumlarda insanın aklına her türlü ihtimal gelebiliyor”* dedi.

Oğlunun, Danıştay saldırısından yaklaşık 2 ay önce Elazığ'a geldiğinde rahatsız olduğunu gözlemlediklerini, telefon konuşmalarında da ses tonunun iyi olmadığını, çok rahatsız ve gergin olduğunu hissettiklerini anlatan Arslan, *“(Bırak gel memlekete dinlen) dedim. (Tamam babacığım geleceğim) dedi. Daha sonra İstanbul'a geldiğimizde özel eşyaları arasında, 17 Mayıs 2006 tarihine bir rezervasyon notunu gördüm. Uçakta Elazığ'a yer ayırtılmış. Bana 2 gün önce (Elazığ'a geliyorum) dediği halde gelmedi. Ankara'da çıktı. Bu da beni düşündürüyor”* diye konuştu.


*ERGENEKON SAVCILARINA BAşVURDU*

Bir gazetecinin, *“Danıştay davası Ergenekon davasıyla birleştirildikten sonra farklı bir mecraya girdi. Siz bu aşamadan sonra oğlunuzu birileri tarafından yönlendirilme ihtimalini nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz? Bu konuda Ergenekon savcılarına bir başvurunuz oldu mu?”* sorusu üzerine İdris Arslan, Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz ile bizzat görüşmek istediğini telefonla bildirdiğini, mahkeme heyetine defalarca dilekçe yazdığını, ancak bu dilekçenin dikkate alınmadığını iddia etti.

Davanın, soruşturulmayan, incelenmeyen bazı yönleri bulunduğunu ileri süren Arslan, bunun için Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyetini Adalet Bakanlığına şikayet ettiğini, mahkeme heyetinin de bunun üzerine soruşturma geçirdiğini bildirdi.

Bir gazetecinin, İdris Arslan, *“Danıştay saldırısından sonra (Oğlum bunu türban için yaptı) dediniz. şimdi ise daha farklı değerlendiriyorsunuz”* sözleri üzerine ise şunları kaydetti:

“Olayı, ilk etapta, Danıştay baskını şeklinde duydum. Cumhuriyet gazetesi ile ilgili bilgim yoktu. Araştırdım, inceledim, bir de baktım olay farklı. O zamanlar öyle düşünüyordum. Bu işin içinde *'Ergenekon'un parmağı var'* diye düşünüyorum. Acaba ilaç mı verildi? Uzmanlar, zihin yönlendirmesinden bahsederler. Hüseyin Görüm, Alparslan'ın bir gece fabrikada kaldığından söz ediyor. Alparslan'ın kaldığı fabrika acaba *'Ergenekon'*a ait bir fabrika mı? Acaba o uyku sırasında Alparslan üzerinde bir operasyon mu yapıldı? Babası olarak tabii her şeyden şüphelenmek durumundayım. Her şeyi dikkate almak durumundayız.”

İdris Arslan, bir başka soru üzerine de, oğlunun söylemeyeceği şeyler bulunabileceğini ifade ederek, *“Belki de başkası yaptı. Alparslan, kendisinin yaptığı yanılgısı içerisine girdi”* dedi.

Bir gazetecinin, *“Siz oğlunuzun Ergenekon tarafından yönlendirilmesiyle böyle bir olaya alet olduğunu mu düşünüyorsunuz?”* sorusuna, *“Zihin yönlendirmesi belki. İlaç, kimyasal ilaç... Alparslan idealist bir insandı”* yanıtını verdi.


...

----------


## bozok

*TUNCAY GüNEY’E üALIşAN GAZETECİYİ AüIKLIYORUZ* 
** 
 

şimdi biz yazmaya başlıyoruz. 

Ergenekon’un üçüncü iddianamesinin eklerini incelemeye başladık. Ekler, 182 klasör ve 50 binin üzerinde sayfadan oluşuyor. Soruşturmayla ilgili savcıların ve polisin yaptığı çalışmalar tüm detaylarıyla klasörlerde yer alıyor.

****
 
Haberimiz, Yeni şafak Gazetesi’nin İstihbarat şefi iken Ergenekon davasıyla ilgili dikkat çeken ve geçen yılın sonunda Sabah Gazetesi’nin Haber Müdürlüğüne terfi eden* şaban Arslan*’la ilgili. Arslan’ı, msn ve elektronik postalar aracılığıyla yaptığı *“başarılı Tuncay Güney haberlerinden”* tanıyoruz.

Hatırlayacaksınız; Tuncay Güney’in Ergenekon soruşturmasıyla ilgili bazı bilgileri gazetecilerden *“servis aldığı”* iddia edilmişti. Hatta Güney’in katıldığı bir televizyon programında Veli Küçük’ün ifadeleri daha avukatların ve gazetecilerin elinde yokken onun eline nasıl ulaştığı da epeyce tartışılmıştı.

İşte Tuncay Güney röportajlarını bir kitaba da dönüştüren şaban Arslan öyle bir hata yaptı ki, adı Ergenekon dosyalarına girdi.

****

Olay Ergenekon üçüncü iddianamesinin 179’uncu klasöründe anlatılıyor. 

Malatya’da yaşayan ve bir dershanede Türk Dili ve Edebiyat öğretmenliği yapan 36 yaşındaki Fahri Hafız’ın e posta adresi şöyledir: *“[email protected]”.*

1 Nisan 2008 tarihinden itibaren Fahri Hafız’a Ergenekon soruşturmasıyla ilgili bazı bilgiler ve belgeler gelmeye başlar. Fahri Hafız, 2 Eylül 2008 tarihinde Malatya Emniyet Müdürlüğü’ne gider ve kendisine gelen acayip mesajlardan şikayetçi olur. Hafız’ın suç bildirim tutanağı eklerin 179. klasörde yer alıyor. Hafız, emniyetteki ifadesinde 4 yıldır “[email protected]” e – posta adresini kullandığını anlatır ve gelen e – postaların bir kopyasını polise verir. 

****

Peki Ergenekon’la ilgili bilgi ve belgeler aslında hangi e – postaya gönderilmek istenmiştir: “[email protected]”. Gönderici e posta adresindeki* “e”* harfi yerine *“a”* yazınca ilginç bir durum ortaya çıkar.

Neden mi?

üünkü [email protected] e posta adresi Tuncay Güney’e aittir ve Ergenekon belgeleri de Güney’e gönderilmek istenmiştir.
 
Kimdir bu hatayı yapan?

Kahramanımız şaban Aslan’dan başkası değildir.

****

Hani Fahri Hafız e – postaların bir kopyasını polise vermişti ya… İşte bizde bu sayede şaban Aslan’ın Tuncay Güney’e neler gönderdiğini öğreniyoruz.

şaban Aslan 1 Nisan 2008 günlü ilk e- postada Veli Küçük’ün resmi ifadesini yolluyor. Ancak bu belge Tuncay Güney yerine Fahri Hafız’a gidiyor. üünkü e- posta adresindeki e harfi yerine a harfine basıyor. Fahri Hafız, e – posta kutusunu açtığında *“Veli Kucuk.doc”* adlı dosyanın iliştirildiği postayla karşılaşıyor ve bana şaka yapan birileri var diye düşünüyor. 

Bundan sonrasını Hafız’ın resmi ifade tutanağından aynen aktarıyorum: 

“Ben o dönemde Ergenekon soruşturması basında çok fazla yer aldığından bana gönderilen mailin bir şaka olduğunu hatta tarihin 1 Nisan olması nedeniyle 1 Nisan şakası olduğunu düşündüm ve ciddiye almadım, daha sonraki tarihlerde ise yine* [email protected]* mail adresinden çeşitli mailler aldım. Bu maillerin içeriğinde ise Tuncay Güney ve Ergenekon ile bağlantılı mailler olduğu, çeşitli basında çıkan haberlerin bulunduğu, Tuncay Güney’in 2001’de vermiş olduğu ifadesinin taranmış hali, diğer mailerde ise [email protected] adresini kullanan kişinin mail ekinde Yeni şafak Gazetesi’nde çalışan biri olarak bana mail attığı mail yazışmasında sanki beni tanıyor gibi ifadeler kullandığı ve bana Tuncay abi, dostum vb. samimi sözler yazması beni bir başkasıyla karıştırdığını düşündüm ve ciddiye almadım, son olarak Yeni şafak Gazetesi’nde çalışan *Orhan Turan* isimli şahıs bana kendi kullandığı *[email protected]* e-posta adresinden bir mail attı. Mail içeriğinde ise Ergenekon soruşturması ile basında da çıkan elle çizilmiş evrakların bulunduğunu gördüm….”

****

Fahri Hafız’ın aslında şikayetçi değildir, sadece e postalardan rahatsız olduğunu söyler ve polise bütün bilgileri verir. İddianame eklerinin 179’uncu klasörde şaban Arslan ve diğer Yeni şafak çalışanı Orhan Turan’ın yanlışlıkla attığı e postaların bir bölümü aynen yer alıyor.

şaban Arslan’ın e posta örneğinde Veli Küçük’ün ifadelerini gönderdiği tarih 24 Mart 2008 olarak kaydedilmiş. Belli ki Fahri Hafız 1 Nisan’da e – posta kutusunu açabiliyor. Arslan bir de not eklemiş Tuncay Güney’e. Mesaj aynen şöyle: *“Tuncay bey merhaba, Siz bana hala kızgınsın ama bunların ilgini çekeceğini düşündüm bu adamların hepsi seni suçluyor msn’ye gelirsen ordayım.”*

şaban Arslan soruşturmayla ilgili önemli bilgileri de Tuncay Güney’le paylaşıyor ki, bir de şu mailini okuyun: *“Kardeş, iddianamede senin adın yokmuş. Haberin olsun.”* 

**** 

Malatya Cumhuriyet Savcılığı ise tüm bu belgeleri Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten İstanbul Savcılığına gönderiyor. Savcı Zekeriya üz şaban Aslan’la ilgili konunun Ergenekon soruşturmasıyla ilgisi bulunmadığı ve kovuşturmaya gerek olmadığına karar veriyor.



*Tutkun Akbaş*


*Odatv.com*
24 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da flaş gelişme* 

*25.08.2009 / VATAN GZT.*

*Bilirkişi: Kroki Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez'e ait..*

Ankara Yenikent'teki Zir Vadisi'nde bulunan mühimmatla ilgili yargılanan Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez'in el yazısını ve krokilerdeki
çizimleri inceleyen Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı Kriminal Daire Başkanlığı el yazısı ve doküman inceleme uzmanı Nazmiye Aktaş, *"ajanda ve kroki üzerindeki**yazıların sanık Dönmez'in el ürünü olduğu kanaatlerinin kesin"* olduğunu belirtti.

Dönmez'in, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Askeri Mahkemesi'nde, *"askeri eşyayı* *gizlemek"* suçundan yargılanmasına devam edildi.

Davanın bugünkü duruşmasında, Dönmez'in Yenikent'teki evinde yapılan aramada ele geçirilen ajandalar ve krokilerdeki yazıların Dönmez'e ait olduğuna ilişkin kriminal rapor veren, el yazısı ve doküman inceleme uzmanı Nazmiye Aktaş tanık olarak dinlendi.

Aktaş, hassas optik cihazlarla incelemelerde bulunduklarını ve cihazların kullanımında uzman olduğunu ifade ederek, mahkemeye gönderdikleri kriminal inceleme raporunu birlikte çalıştığı alanında uzman 2 arkadaşı ile hazırladıklarını söyledi.

Nazmiye Aktaş, bir kişinin el yazısının taklit edilip edilmediğini
anlayabileceğini, kullandıkları optik cihazların da buna yardımcı olabileceğini belirterek, şahısların el yazısının ancak felç ya da beyin fonksiyonlarının hasar görmesiyle değişebileceğini bunun dışında hiçbir şekilde kişilerin el yazısının değişmeyeceğini vurguladı.


*-"YAZILAR SANIK DüNMEZ'İN EL üRüNüDüR"-*

Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı'nın kendilerine gönderdiği deliller üzerinde gerekli el yazısı ve mürekkep incelemesini yaptıklarını, *"3 uzmanın ayrı ayrı* *yaptığı bağımsız inceleme ve ortak kanıya varmasıyla"* rapor hazırladıklarını anlatan Aktaş, *"İnceleme konusu ajanda ve kroki üzerindeki yazıların sanık* *Dönmez'in el ürünü olduğu kanaatimiz kesindir. Kroki üzerindeki çizim ve yazılar* *sanık tarafından yazılmıştır. Bunu kesin olarak belirtiyoruz"* dedi.

Duruşma Hakimi Binbaşı Cemil üelik, sanık Dönmez'in *"kriminal*
*incelemede, kalem baskı şiddeti incelemesinin yapılmadığını"* savunduğunu anımsatarak, rapor hazırlarken bu incelemenin yapılıp yapılmadığını sordu. Aktaş da inceleme için gönderilen belgelerdeki harf ve rakam karakterlerini ayrı ayrı kalem baskısı *"işleklik"* yönünden incelediklerini ve raporu ona göre hazırladıklarını söyledi.

Ajanda ve krokilerde aynı cins kırmızı kalemin ve mürekkebin
kullanıldığına işaret eden Aktaş, fiziksel inceleme yaptıklarını, kimyasal inceleme yönteminin delillere zarar verdiği için kullanılmadığını belirtti.

Sanık Dönmez'in bir sorusu üzerine, Aktaş, incelemenin rutin işler
çerçevesinde yapıldığını, konuya ilişkin emniyetin daha önce yaptığı kriminal incelemeden haberdar olmadıklarını ifade etti.


*-"BEN BİR TEşKİLATIN KUMPASINA GELDİM"*

Yarbay Dönmez, kendisine ait olduğu iddia edilen yazıların ve krokilerin emniyet mensuplarınca hazırlandığını öne sürerek, *"Ben bir teşkilatın kumpasına* *geldim. Bu iş Ahmet'in, Mehmet'in işi değil. Bu bir teşkilat işi. Krokiler uzmanlar tarafından çizilirse bunun taklit olduğu anlaşılmaz. Askeri savcılık özel ilişkilerimle değil, kroki ile kazı yapılan alanın birbirine uyumlu olup* *olmadığını tespit etseydi, haklı olduğum ortaya çıkardı"* dedi.

Uzman Aktaş, sanık Dönmez'in bir başka sorusu üzerine de yazı ve çizim yaşının tespitine yönelik Türkiye ve dünyada bir tekniğin bulunmadığını, çizim ya da yazıların ne zaman hazırlandığı konusunda bir şey söylemenin mümkün olmadığını
kaydetti.


*-HAKİM üELİK'TEN YARBAY DüNMEZ'E UYARI-*

Aktaş'ın sözleri üzerine sanık Dönmez, söz alarak *"Uzmanın söyledikleri,* *bilirkişinin bilmez kişi olduğunu gösteriyor"* diye konuştu. Bunun üzerine Hakim Binbaşı üelik, sanık Dönmez'i uyardı.

Sanık Dönmez'in avukatı Mehmet Nuri Yiğit de elindeki kırmızı pilot kalemi göstererek, *"krokideki kırmızı kalemin mürekkebi ile elindeki kalemin* *mürekkebinin aynı olup olmadığı olasılığının ne kadar olduğunu"* sordu.

Hakim Binbaşı üelik, avukat Yiğit'ten bütün sorularını beyan etmesini isteyerek, verilecek karar sonrası soruların bilirkişi Aktaş'a sorulup sorulmamasına karar verileceğini söyledi.

Duruşmaya verilen kısa aranın ardından avukat Yiğit'in sorusunun sorulmamasına karar verildi.

Sanık Dönmez, Zir Vadisi'ndeki kazıda Jandarma'nın da görüntülü kayıt aldığını belirterek, bu görüntü kaydındaki konuşmaların dökümünün çıkartılmasını istedi.

Zir Vadisi'ndeki kazıda görevli olan ve görüntü kayıtlarında yer alan konuşmaları yansıyan 3'i başkomiser 5 emniyet mensubunun sicil numaralarını veren Dönmez, bu kişilerin tanık olarak dinlenmesini, el izlerinin alınarak kroki üzerinde inceleme yapılmasını talep etti.


-"KAZI ALANI İLE KROKİ ARASINDA UYGUNLUK BULUNUYOR"-

Askeri Savcı da sanık Dönmez'in, *"soruşturmayı yürüten askeri savcılığın* *kroki ile kazı yapılan alan arasında uygunluk bulunup bulunmadığı konusunda* *inceleme yapmadığını"* iddia ettiğini anımsatarak, Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığının Ankara İl Jandarma Komutanlığına yazı yazarak Zir Vadisi ile kroki arasında uygunluk bulunup bulunmadığı konusunda inceleme yapmasını istediğini bildirdi.

Askeri Savcı, Ankara İl Jandarma Komutanlığının incelemesinde
*"mühimmatların bulunduğu yer ile kroki arasında uygunluk olduğu"* yönünde beyanda bulunduğunu söyledi.

Duruşma Hakimi Binbaşı üelik, Zir Vadisi'ndeki kazılara dayanak olduğu belirtilen kroki ile ilgili olarak, Adli Tıp incelemesinin yaptırılıp yaptırılmadığı, yaptırılmış ise düzenlenen rapordan onaylı bir suretin gönderilmesi; Adli Tıp Kurumu Başkanlığından bu konuda bir rapor alınmamış ise ajandada belirtilen kroki ile sanığın daha önce yazmış olduğu yazı ve işaretler
arasında benzerlik olup olmadığı, bu yazıların gerek el yazısı karakteri gerek kullanılan mürekkep açısından aynı el ürünü olup olmadığı hususlarında Adli Tıp Kurumu incelemesi yaptırılabilmesi için krokinin yer aldığı ajandanın mahkemeye
gönderilmesi için İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekilliğine yazılan müzekkerenin cevabının beklenmesine karar verildiğini açıkladı.

Hakim üelik, Yarbay Dönmez'in eşi Binbaşı Fatma Dönmez'in önümüzdeki duruşmaya katılacağı yönünde sözlü beyanda bulunduğunu belirterek, Binbaşı Fatma Dönmez'in isterse tanık sıfatıyla ifade verebileceğini söyledi.

Sanık Yarbay Dönmez'in, celse arasında yazılı olarak *"yalan makinasına* *bağlanması talebinde"* bulunduğunu belirten Hakim üelik, Dönmez'in bu talebinin *"yasal olarak mümkün olmadığı"* için reddedildiğini kaydetti.

Yarbay Dönmez'in tutukluluk halinin devamına karar veren Mahkeme, duruşmayı 28 Ağustos 2009 Cuma gününe erteledi.


*İşTE ELE GEüİRİLEN MüHİMMATIN LİSTESİ*

-2 adet aydınlatma fişeği

-12 adet tüfek bombası

-1 adet renkli sis kutusu

-2 adet taarruz tipi el bombası

-10 adet el bombası gövdesi

-10 adet el bombasına ait ateşleme mekanizması

-18 adet 32 dilim el bombası gövdesi

-12 adet tuzaklı aydınlatma fişeği

-6 adet gösteri bombası

-9 adet göz yaşartıcı bomba

-800 adet normal ve izli G3 mermisi


...

----------


## bozok

*Emek'in silahlarının görüntüsü dava dosyasında* 

*VATAN GZT.*



*Emekli Binbaşı Fikret Emek ifadesinde silahları doğuda yapılan operasyonlarda kullandığını söylemişti* 

*25.08.2009 / Ayşegül USTA / İSTANBUL (DHA)*
 

Ergenekon ana davasında örgüt üyesi olduğu gerekçes ile tutuklu yargılanan emekli Binbaşı Fikret Emek'in Eskşehir'de annesinin evinde ele giçirilen silahların görüntülerinin yer aldığı CD dava dosyasına geldi. Emek'in annesinin evinde 11 kilo C-4 ve çeşitli silahları ele geçirilmişti.

Emek, mahkemede verdiği ifadesinde ele geçrirlen silahları Doğu'da ve Kuzey Irak'daki operasyonlarda ele geçirdiğini söylemişti. Emek ifadesinin devamında, *"Yine doğuda yapılan operasyonlarda kullandım, kimseye vermedim. Bu silahlar unutkanlık nedeniyle kasıt olmadan bende kaldı. Unutkanlık ve ihmalden kaynaklanan kendi hatamdır. Kuzey Irak’a 2002 yılında yapılan operasyonda aklıma geldi. Ancak o zamandan bu yana şartların değiştiğini, patlayıcıları vasıflarını kaybettiğini ve malzemelerin hatıraları olduğunu düşünerek teslim etmedim. Kutsal varlık olarak nitelediğim annemin evinde unuttuğum TNT ve C-4 nedeniyle tutuklandım"* demişti.

...

----------


## bozok

*'Cumhuriyet'i ben bombalattım!* 

*'Danıştay saldırısının sahte faili olmak istemiyorum'*

*25.08.2009 / AA / VATAN GZT.* 


Birinci Ergenekon davasıyla birleştirilen Danıştay'a ve Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'ne yapılan saldırılara ilişkin davanın tutuklu sanıklarından Osman Yıldırım, *"Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'ne bombalı saldırıyı yaptırdığını, pişman da olmadığını"* söyledi.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada kendisine söz verilen Yıldırım, gizli veya açık tanık olmadığını belirterek, vatanını, milletini, devletini sevdiğini, Cumhuriyet'in temel ilkelerini, ulus devlet, üniter yapı, anayasal düzeni savunduğunu, anlayışının bu olduğunu anlattı.

*Yıldırım, şöyle konuştu:*

*"Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'ne bombalı saldırıyı yaptırdım, pişman da değilim.*

*Bu bir işti, bana geldi. Kabul etmek durumunda kaldım. Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'ni bu gençlere bombalattım. Pişman değilim. Eylemler pis koktuğu için nedenini*
*öğrenmeye çalıştım."*

Danıştay suikastını 17 Mayıs 2006'da gece yarısı saat 2'de televizyondan öğrendiğini savunan Yıldırım, *"Danıştay saldırısının sahte faili olmak* *istemiyorum. Hangi şerefsiz bu saldırıyı yaptırdıysa gelsin mahkemede, 'Bu* *suikastı Osman Yıldırım'ın üstlenmesini istiyoruz' desin"* şeklinde konuştu.


...

----------


## bozok

*Duruşmalar Mobese'den İzleniyor İddiası*

*Ulusal Kanal*


Ergenekon tertibi kapsamında tutuklu olan avukat Serdar üztürk, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na verdiği dilekçede, çarpıcı iddialarda bulundu. 

SİLİVRİ CEZAVİ'NDE ERGENEKON DURUşMALARININ YAPILDIğI SALONDAKİ *KAMERALARDAN BİRİNİN MOBESE SİSTEMİNE BAğLI OLDUğUNU BELİRTEN üZTüRK, DURUşMALARIN MOSSAD TARAFINDAN ONLİNE OLARAK İZLENEBİLECEğİNİ İFADE ETTİ.* 

Emekli bir yüzbaşı ve aynı zamanda avukat olan Serdar üztürk, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na verdiği dilekçede, Silivri Cezaevi'ndeki duruşma salonunda bulunan kamera sistemine ilişkin çarpıcı iddialarda bulundu.

MOBESE sisteminin İsrail'li bir firma tarafından kurulduğunu hatırlatan üztürk, MOSSAD'ın duruşmaları izleyebileceğini belirtti:

_"Duruşma salonundaki kameralardan biri mobese sistemine bağlıdır. Hollanda'daki mobese sistemi de, İsrail tarafından kurulmuştu. Ancak Hollandalılar, bir yıl sonra Mossad'ın bu görüntüleri on-line olarak izlediğini anladılar ve derhal sistemi iptal ettiler._ 

_Yani anlayacağınız görüntüler sadece İstanbul ve Ankara'dan izlenmiyor. Bu işleri aslında cemaatçi emniyetçilerin gayri-resmi danışmanlığını yapan eski kuaför hanımefendinin , otel güvenlikçisi kocasının bilmesi gerekirdi. Bu hatayı anlamak mümkün değil"_

ümraniye kapsamında gözaltına alınan Serdar üztürk'ün, üsteğmen olarak görevliyken 1994'te mayına basıp yaralanınca malulen emekli edildiği ortaya çıktı. 

üztürk, Cumhurbaşkanlığı'na yazdığı dilekçede 

_"İnsan, hem kahraman, hem terör örgütü üyesi olamaz. üvünç madalyasını makamınıza iade zorunluğu doğmuştur"_

dedi. 

şırnak Silopi'de 1994 yılında, henüz üsteğmenken PKK ile çatışmada yüzüne şarapnel parçaları isabet etti. Sol gözünü kaybetti, gazi oldu. 

Bakanlar Kurulu kararı ile Cumhurbaşkanı tarafından Devlet üvünç Madalyası ve beratı ile ödüllendirildi. İki yıl hastanede yattı. Malulen emekli olan Serdar üztürk, Hukuk Fakültesi'ni kazandı. Avukat oldu.

*Göktaş'ın avukatı*

ümraniye son dalga operasyonları sırasında önceki gün emekli Albay Levent Göktaş'ın avukatı Serdar üztürk, Ankara'da gözaltına alındı. Gözaltına alınan Serdar üztürk, önceki gün akşam saatlerinde Vatan Caddesi'ndeki İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şubesi'ne getirildi.

Avukat olduğu için ifadesi soruşturmayı yürüten savcıların eşliğinde alınacak olan Serdar üztürk, dün avukatı Demet Reçber ile görüştü. Bu görüşmede üztürk, Reçber'e, üstün hizmet madalyası ve beratının Cumhurbaşkanı'na iade edilmesi talimatını verdi.

üztürk, gözaltında bulunduğu Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü'nde de Cumhurbaşkanlığı makamına iletilmek üzere şu dilekçeyi yazdı:

_"1985 yılında binlerce Kara Harp Okulu subayı gibi gerekirse vatan uğrunda canımı feda etmeye yemin ederek askerlik mesleğine adım attım._ 

_Askerlik hayatım boyunca yeminime sadık kaldım. 1993-1994 tarihleri arasında şırnak ili Silopi İlçesi üalışkan köyü bölgesinde konuşlu Eren bölüğünde bölük komutanı olarak görev yaptım._ 

_Bu görevim esnasında 13 Ekim 1994 tarihinde Kuzey Irak sınırında icra edilen operasyon sırasında bubi tuzağına basmak suretiyle ağır yaralandım. İki hafta komada kaldım. İki yıl tedavi gördüm. Bir gözümü ve bazı iç organlarımı tamamen kaybettim. Bu nedenle devletim tarafından şahsıma devlet övünç madalyası verilmiştir. 3 Haziran 2009'da İstanbul üzel yetkili 11'inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından hakkımda terör örgütü üyeliği iddiası ile yakalama kararı verilmiştir._

_Bir insan, hem devletinin övüncüne mazhar olmuş bir kahraman, hem de terör örgütü üyesi olamaz. Yaptığım hizmet, feda ettiğim gençliğim ve sağlığım. Devletime helaldir. Ancak bu çelişkinin giderilmesi maksadıyla Sayın Cumhurbaşkanlığı'nca tarafıma verilen devlet övünç madalyasını makamınıza iade etmek zorunluluğu doğmuştur."_ 




*18.08.2009 / acikistihbarat.com*

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON İHBARCILARININ KEZBAN ABLASINI AüIKLIYORUZ!*
**
 

Ergenekon’un 3’üncü iddianamesinin eki olan klasörlerde en dikkat çekici nokta şu: *Soruşturmayla birlikte Türkiye’de ihbarcı patlaması yaşanıyor.* 

İddianame ve eklerinde o kadar çok ihbar ve tanık ifadesi var ki! Millet başına ne geldiyse savcı Zekeriya üz’e bildirmeyi bir uğraş edinmiş.

Belgelerde öyle olaylar da var ki, sanki temel fıkrası. Zaten haberimizde konu olayda, ihbarcı da Trabzon’un Akçaabat ilçesinden. 

Baştan şunu açık açık söyleyebiliriz. Bir şizofren ve akıl hastasının iddiaları üzerine savcının, polisin nasıl bu kadar mesai yaptıkları anlaşılır gibi değil. 

Haberin sürprizi ise yazının sonunda.

****

Trabzon Akçaabat’ta yaşayan şaban Kurt evinin dışında duyduğu bir silah sesi üzerine Ergenekon soruşturmasına dahil oluyor. 

Kurt Savcıya öyle şeyler anlatıyor ki, işin içine Başbakanlık bürokratlarının ve istihbaratçıların adı karışıyor. 

Olay şöyle gelişiyor.

şaban Kurt, 7 Eylül 2008 günü akşam vakti evinde otururken bir el silah sesi duyar. Yemek yediği sırada Kurt’un ayağının dibine bir adet mermi çekirdeği düşer. Bir silah sesi daha duyar o da evinin dış duvarına isabet eder. Sabah kalktığında evinin dışında taşlar görür. Hatta bu olaydan sonra evi birkaç kez daha taşlanır. 

****

şaban Kurt’un *“müşteki bilgi ifade tutanağı”* Ergenekon’un 3’üncü iddianamesinin 179 numaralı klasöründe yer alıyor. Tutanaktaki ifadeleri aynen aktarıyoruz: 

“09.09.2008 günü benim yanıma Başbakanlıktan iki istihbarat görevlisi geldi ve beni alarak Ankara’ya Başbakanlığa götürdüler. Başbakanlık’ta Teftiş Denetleme Kurulu Başkanı ile görüştüm. Beni oradan Ankara 1 nolu DGM savcılığına götürdüler. Buradan da İstanbul’daki Beşiktaş C. Başsavcısı Zekeriya üz’ün yanına gönderdiler. Ben burada 10.09.2008 günü Savcı Zekeriya üz’e ifade verdim. Evimde bulunduğum mermi çekirdeğini kendisine teslim ettim. 

Savcı Bey’in yanından beni İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’ne gönderdiler. Emniyet Müdürlüğü’nde Başsavcı Zekeriya üz’ün talimatı ile benim sözlü beyanımı aldılar. Başsavcı Zekeriya üz ve C. Başsavcılığı katipleri bana bu olayla ilgili kimseye bilgi vermemem gerektiğini söylediler. Daha sonra da 10.09.2008 günü ben tekrar Trabzon ili Akçaabat ilçesindeki evime döndüm. 

Bu olayı savcı Zekeriya üz’ün talimatı gereği kimseye anlatmadım. Daha sonradan savcı Zekeriya üz bana bu olayla ilgili Akçaabat C. Başsavcılığına bilgi vermem gerektiğini söyledi. Ben de Akçaabat C. Başsavcılığına durumu bildirdim. Olay bundan ibarettir. Ben bu olaydan dolayı evimi kurşunlayan ve evimi taşlayan kişi ya da kişilerden şikayetçi ve davacıyım. Anlaşmak ve uzlaşmak istemiyorum.”

****

Savcı Zekeriya üz, akıl hastası ve şizofren olduğu her halinden belli olan bu kişinin ifadeleri hakkında Akçaabat Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na yetkisizlik kararı gönderiyor. Karar metninde Ergenekon ile alakalı bir delil elde edilmesi durumunda kendilerine bildirilmesini de istiyor.

Tabi yetkisizlik kararını vermeden evvel Savcı üz ciddi bir araştırma yapıyor. şaban Kurt’un getirdiği mermi çekirdeğiyle Emniyet’te balistik incelemeye alınıyor. Akçaabat savcılığına yazılar gönderiliyor.

****

Hikayenin şimdi en absürd evresine geliyoruz 

şaban Kurt, Zekeriya üz’ü Akçaabat’taki kurşunlama vakasından nasıl haberdar ediyor dersiniz?

Savcı öz ihbarcılarla e-posta aracılığıyla haberleşiyor. şaban Kurt’ta *“Sayın Savcım”* hitabıyla mesajlar yolluyor.

Mesajlar, Savcı’ya hitaben yazılıyor ama e – posta adresi Savcı üz’e ait değil.

Peki kime ait?

*Kezban İpek*’e. 

O da kim? 

Kezban hanım, Savcı Zekeriya üz’ün sekreteri oluyor. 

şaban Kurt kurşunlanma iddiasını önce sekreter Kezban İpek’e anlatıyor. 
üyle anlaşılıyor ki Savcı üz ya sekreterinin adına bir e – posta hesabı açmış ihbarları buradan değerlendiriyor ya da sekreterini ihbar trafiğinde kullanıyor.

Kezban hanım ise adliye tarihinin en ilginç sekreteri unvanına aday görünüyor.




*Tutkun Akbaş*


*Odatv.com*
24 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*Danıştay davasında yine olay çıktı* 

*27.08.2009 / VATAN GZT*



*Alparslan Arslan, yine olay çıkardı* 

Danıştay'a saldırı davası ile birleştirilen 1. Ergenekon davasına devam ediliyor. Bugünkü duruşmada sanık Alparslan Arslan, mahkeme başkanıyla tartıştı.

Salonu terketmek isteyen Arslan'a mahkeme başkanı izin vermedi. Sanık Arslan'ın mahkeme salonunda jandarma kontrolünde tutulduğu belirtiliyor. 

Kilit isimlerden Osman Yıldırım önceki gün* "Cumhuriyet gazetesine bombalı saldırıyı ben yaptırdım. Pişman değilim"* şeklinde ifadesi vermişti.

Salı günkü duruşmada, tutuklu Sevgi Erenerol'un avukatı Vural Ergül, sanık Alparslan Arslan'ın aracında bulunan İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü araç tanıtım kartının gerçek olup olmadığı, gerçekse kime ait olduğu hususunun ilgili yerlerden sorulmasını istemişti. 

Birinci Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanığı ümit Sayın da bir dilekçe vererek, can güvenliği olmadığı gerekçesiyle duruşmalardan muaf tutulmasını istemişti. 

Bugün aralarında bu taleplerin de olduğu istemlere ilişkin kararların açıklanması bekleniyor.


...

----------


## bozok

*Kurtlar Vadisi akıl tutulmasına neden oluyor*



*Askeri Mahkemede yargılanan Yarbay Dönmez, Ankara Yenikent'te bulunan mühimmatlarla ilgili verdiği ifadede, diziye göndermede bulundu.*


*Eşİ BİNBAşI FATMA DüNMEZ TANIK KüRSüSüNDE*
Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez'in, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Askeri Mahkemesi'nde, “askeri eşyayı gizlemek” suçundan yargılanmasına devam edildi. Duruşmada, Dönmez'in eşi Mühendis Binbaşı Fatma Dönmez tanık olarak dinlendi. Binbaşı Fatma Dönmez, dava konusu mühimmatların bulunduğu Sapanca'daki evi, Sakarya'da görev yaptıkları sırada, emeklilik günlerinde oturmak için arazi olarak aldıklarını, daha sonra üzerine ev yaptırdıklarını söyledi. 

*MüHİMMAT 2 AV TüFEğİ* 
Fatma Dönmez, “Sapanca'da bulunan malzemeler, kampetler, kıyafetler benim istihkaklarımdır. Mühimmat olarak gördüğüm 2 av tüfeği var onlarla da hiç ateş edilmedi. Onun dışında bir mühimmat ve askeri malzeme görmedim” dedi. “Zir Vadisi'ndeki kazıda bulunan mühimmatlara, gece görüş dürbünü ve diğer silahlara ilişkin hiçbir bilgisi olmadığını” anlatan Fatma Dönmez, eşinin ajandasında hiçbir krokiye rastlamadığını, günlük tuttuğunu hiç görmediğini belirtti. 

*PREFABRİKE EVE HERKES GİREBİLİR*
Binbaşı Fatma Dönmez, eşinin avukatı Gönenç Laçin'in sorusu üzerine, Sapanca'daki evlerinin prefabrike olduğunu ve isteyenin istediği zaman girmesine müsait olduğunu kaydetti. Fatma Dönmez, evde değişik bir malzeme olması halinde kesinlikle fark edeceğini de vurguladı.

Duruşma Hakimi Binbaşı Cemil üelik, soruşturma sırasında Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığının talebiyle mühimmatlara ilişkin rapor hazırlayan bilirkişilerin yeni bir rapor hazırlamasına karar verildiğini açıkladı.

*TSK BENİM üZERİMDEN YIPRATILMAK İSTENİYOR*
Sanık Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez, bilirkişilerin mühimmatların menşeine ilişkin de inceleme yapmasını isteyerek, numaraları silinmiş mühimmatların hangi kurumlara kaç adet verildiğinin tespit edilmesini talep etti. Zir Vadisi'nde 8 cins mühimmat bulunduğunu ve bu mühimmatların MİT ile Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığına verildiğini öne süren Mustafa Dönmez, şahsı üzerinden TSK'nın yıpratılmaya çalışıldığını, beylik silahının bile terör örgütü silahı gibi gösterildiğini savundu.

*BİLİRKİşİ HERşEYİ BİLİYOR MAşALLAH*
Mustafa Dönmez, geçen duruşma dinlenen el yazısı ve dokuman inceleme uzmanının kendisini “dehşete düşürdüğünü” ifade ederek: “Bilirkişinin yapacağı hatanın mesuliyeti neden benim olsun? Bu adalet hepimize lazım, yarın bir bilirkişi de onun defterini dürer. Mevlana 'ilim denizse ben bir damlayım', Aristo 'bir şey biliyorum o da hiçbir şey bilmediğimdir' diyor, ama maşallah bizim bilirkişi her şeyi biliyor. Bilirkişi, resmen beni suçlu ilan etti. 

*KURTLAR VADİSİ GİBİ* 
Türk subayının silahı alınmaz. Bu da bizim ayıbımızdır. Silahımın polise gönderilmemesi lazımdı. Ben, yeminine başından sonuna kadar sadık olan bir subayım. Ordu'ya verilen mühimmat, istihbarat servislerimize de verilmiştir. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine karşı bir operasyon var, operasyonun somut ayağı benim. Aynı kişiler kişi olarak Mustafa Kemal'e saldırıyorsa, kurum olarak da Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine saldırıyor. Operasyonu polisin istihbarat daire başkanlığının bir ekibi yaptı. Ben yaşadığım sürece bunu ortaya çıkartacağım. İstihbarat birimleri, Kurtlar Vadisi ve başka dizilerle insanları akıl tutulmasına uğratıyorlar.”

*TüRKİYE'YE KARşI KOMPLO HAREKETİ YAPILIYOR*
Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez'in avukatı Gönenç Laçin de son günlerde Türkiye'ye karşı bir komplo hareketi yapıldığını savunarak, müvekkili Dönmez'in de aynı komploya uğradığını iddia etti. Avukat Laçin, “İçişleri Bakanı, polis akademisinde gizli toplantılar yapıyor, bu komplonun izidir. Her komplonun izi vardır. Bu davada da komplonun izi, krokilerdir. Krokilerle ilgili bilirkişi kesin kanaatlerde bulunmuştur. Ancak diğer bilirkişiler dinlenmemiştir. Diğer bilirkişilerin de dinlenmesini talep ediyoruz” diye konuştu.
Duruşmaya verilen kısa aranın ardından ara kararı açıklayan Hakim Binbaşı üelik, oluşturulan bilirkişi heyetine mühimmatlarla ilgili bilgiler verilerek, 1 aylık süre sonunda rapor hazırlanmasına karar verildiğini söyledi. Yarbay Dönmez'in tutukluluk halinin devamına karar veren Mahkeme, duruşmayı 9 Ekim 2009 Cuma gününe erteledi.



*28.08.2009 / HüRRİYET GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*ABD'nin Kayıp Silahları!*


 

*Danıştay katliamında bile kullanılmış...*

ABD'nin, Irak ordusuna hibe ettikten sonra kaybolan silahlarının büyük kısmı Türkiye'de çıktı. Emniyet raporuna göre Danıştay katliamında da kullanılan silahlarla çok sayıda suç işlendi 

ABD'nin savaşla başlayıp 7 yıldır süren Irak işgali, Türkiye'nin başını ağrıttı. ABD'nin Irak ordusuna hibe ettiği ancak sonra kaybolan 500 bin silah ve askeri malzemeden büyük bir bölümünün Türkiye'ye sokulduğu ve çeşitli suçlarda kullanıldığı Emniyet'in yeni raporuyla belgelendi. Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü'nün bu yılın temmuz ayında hazırlayıp, Başbakanlık, İçişleri Bakanlığı ve Dışişleri Bakanlığı'na gönderdiği raporda, Irak'ta kaybolan silahlara ait kayıp envanterinde yer alan 522 silahın Türkiye'de ele geçirildiği vurgulandı. Raporda, Türkiye'nin 58 ayrı şehrinde ele geçirilen, büyük bölümü Glock marka kayıp silahların 514'ünün, çeşitli suç olaylarında kullanıldığı da ifade edildi. 

*SERİ NUMARALARI EşLEşTİ* 
Rapora göre 2005 Ocak - 2009 Temmuz tarihleri arasında Irak ordusunun kaybolan silahlar arasında yer alan 522 silah Türkiye'de yakalandı. Emniyet'in raporunda, Irak'ta kaybolan silahlarla ilgili konunun son olarak ABD Senatosu'na taşındığı, 502 bin kayıp silahın yüzde 2'sinin kayıt altında olduğu belirtildi. 
Raporda, polis operasyonlarında yakalanan silahların balistik inceleme sonuçlara da yer verildi. Rapora Mustafa Yücel üzbilgin'in yaşamını yitirdiği Danıştay saldırısında kullanılan Glock marka tabanca ile Trabzon'da Santa Maria Kilisesi rahibi Andrea Santoro'nun vurulması olayında kullanılan yine Glock marka tabancanın, kayıp silah envanterinde bulunduğu bildirildi. 

*SİLAHLAR PKK ve TALİBAN'DA* 
ABD Hükümet Sorumluluk Bürosu tarafından yayınlanan raporda, 2004 - 2005 döneminde Irak güçlerine hibe edilen silah ve askeri malzemelerin ciddi bir bölümü ortada yok. Rapordaki kayıp envanterine göre 110 bin Kalaşnikof tüfek ile Glock, Walter ve Sig Sauer marka 80 bin tabancanın nerede olduğu bilinmiyor. Yine aynı raporda, 135 bin kurşun geçirmez çelik yelek ile 115 bin miğferin de kayıp olduğu belirtiliyor. ABD'nin resmi raporunda, silahlar 2004 yılının haziran ayı ile 2005 Eylül'ü arasında kayboldu. Bir yandan Irak ordusunu yeniden yapılandırmaya, bir yandan Sünni ve şii militanların saldırılarını önlemeye çalışan Amerikan ordusu, Irak güvenlik güçlerine tahsis edilen silah ve mühimmatın kayıtlarını* 'sistemli bir biçimde'* tutmadı. 

Silahların bir bölümünün Taliban'ın, bir kısmının da PKK'nın eline geçtiği iddiaları gündeme geldi. PKK'ya operasyonlarda ele geçirilen bazı silahların, kayıp envanterinde yer aldığı da belirlendi. Operasyonlarda ele geçirilen silahlara ilişkin araştırmaların sonuçları ise Irak ordusuna hibe edildikten sonra kaybolan silahların bir bölümünün, kaçak yolla Türkiye'ye sokulduğu tespit edildi. 

*İşTE KANLI BİLANüO* 
Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü raporunda, Türkiye'de 58 ayrı şehirde yakalanan kayıp silahlardan 514'ünün çeşitli suçlarda kullanıldığına dikkat çekildi ve bu konuda sayısal şu bilgilere yer verildi: 

25 tanesi kasten adam öldürme eyleminde 
5 tanesi adam öldürmeye teşebbüs suçunda kullanıldı 
24 tanesi kasten yaralama suçunda kullanıldı 
3 tanesi kolluk kuvvetlerine saldırıda kullanıldı 
12 tanesi meskun mahalde ateş etme suçunda kullanıldı 
394 tanesi suç örgütlerine yönelik operasyonlarda ele geçirildi. 

*Akşam* 


28.08.2009

----------


## bozok

*ABDULLAH üCALAN ERGENEKON DAVASININ TANIğI MI SANIğI MI*
**
 

Hükümetin başlatmış olduğu “Kürt açılımı”yla birlikte gözler İmralı’nın hazırlayacağı yol haritasına çevrildi. Abdullah ücalan’ın dün ANF’de çıkan görüşme notlarında yol haritasını cezaevi yönetimine teslim ettiği belirtiliyor. Bunun yanı sıra ücalan avukatlarıyla yaptığı görüşmede ilginç görüşler ortaya atıyor. 

*ücalan'ın Görüşme Notları*

Erdoğan’a ilişkin basında çıkan suikast iddialarına değinen ücalan şöyle söyledi: 

*“Sayın Erdoğan’a da, basında çıkan haberlere göre suikast yapılacaktı. Ergenekon da Başbakan’a suikast düzenleyecekti, hatta dört darbe girişimi var. Daha ne olsun. Ama Sayın Erdoğan bu durumun farkında değil.”* 

ücalan’ın Ergenekon’un Erdoğan’a suikast yapacağı iddialarını doğru kabul ettiği anlaşılıyor.

üte yandan Ergenekon tutuklusu Doğu Perinçek’in darbecilerle ve faşistlerle yan yana durduğunu ve rezil durumuna düştüğünü ifade eden ücalan şunları söyledi:

*“Zaten solun bazı kesimleri de Ergenekonun birer parçası haline geldiler. Siyaset yapmasını bilmiyorlar. şu Ergenekon davasına bakın. Sol geçinen İşçi Partisi’nin Başkanı Doğu Perinçek, ordu darbecisi Muzaffer Tekin ve faşist Alparslan Aslan aynı davada yargılanıyorlar. şu düştükleri rezil duruma bakın. üçünü aynı dosyada birleştirdiler. Bir de gidiyor devletin Danıştay’ının yargıcını öldürüyor. Bu üçünü bir araya getiren aynı zihniyettir.”* 


*ücalan'ın Ergenekon İddiaları*

Abdullah ücalan her fırsatta Ergenekon hakkında ilginç iddialar ortaya atıyor. Bundan önce PKK içine Ergenekon’un sızdığını iddia eden ücalan şemdin Sakık ve Selim üürükkaya’yı Ergenekoncu olarak işaret etmişti.

ücalan’ın Ergenekon soruşturmasına başından itibaren müdahil olmak istediği biliniyor. Hatta bunun için Ergenekon savcılarından Zekeriya üz’e 125 sayfalık gizli bir mektup yazdığı ortaya çıkmıştı. Ancak savcı üz, ücalan’ın bu talebine herhangi bir yanıt vermedi. 

Görüşme notlarından çıkan bir sonuç daha var. ücalan iddianamenin arkasındaki tarih görüşünü büyük oranda sahipleniyor.* Ergenekon’un Kürt sorununun önünde engel oluşturduğunu düşünen ücalan* Ergenekon’u hem Gladio ile özdeş kabul ediyor hem de İttihat Terakki’nin devamı olduğunu savunuyor. 7 Ağustos tarihli görüşme notlarında ücalan şunları söyledi: 

“Ergenekon aynı zamanda ittihatçı anlayışın devamıdır ve yüz yıldır iktidardadırlar. Cesur olunmalı, yoksa bu Ergenekoncu zihniyet hepsini bitirir. Ya darbecilerden, Ergenekonculardan yana tavır alacaksınız ya da demokratikleşmeden yana tavır alacaksınız. Cesur olunmalı, yoksa bu Ergenekoncu zihniyet hepsini bitirir. Ya darbecilerden, Ergenekonculardan yana tavır alacaksınız ya da demokratikleşmeden yana tavır alacaksınız.” 

Ergenekon’u Kürt karşıtı, koyu Türkçü, şiddet yanlısı, fesatlar çeviren bir yapı olarak gördüğünü görüşme notlarında söyleyen ücalan, yandaş medyanın konuya ilişkin oluşturduğu kesin hükümleri paylaşıyor.


*5 Kasım 2007 Beyaz Saray Buluşması*

ücalan’ın Ergenekon analizindeki en temel nokta, 5 Kasım 2007’de Beyaz Saray’da gerçekleşen Erdoğan-Bush görüşmesinde, *Amerika’nın Türk Gladio’sunu tasfiye etme kararını* bildirdiği tespitidir: 

*“Ergenekon'un tasfiyesiyle birlikte artık yargısız infazların yapılmayacağı, daha demokratik ve hukuka bağlı bir devletin oluşacağı yönünde bir izlenimdir. Bunu değerlendirmek gerekir.”* (3 Nisan 2009’da yayınlanan görüşme notu.) 

Buna göre, artık yargısız infazlar gerçekleşmeyecek ve demokratik örgütlenme hakkının önündeki engeller kalkacaktır. ücalan Ergenekon operasyonuna büyük bir umut beslemese bile bu operasyonu, kontr-gerilla faaliyetlerinin bitirilmesi anlamında bir* “kazanım”* olarak değerlendirdiği kesindir.

*Ancak ortada bir paradoks var,* *ücalan’ın tavrının aksine iddianameler, PKK’yı Ergenekon’un kurduğu/yönettiği iddiası Ergenekon Davası’nın en temel görüşlerinden birisi.* Hatta Ordu ile PKK arasında organik bağların bulunduğu iddianamede sıkça işleniyor. Buna göre Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerini yönetenlerin konumunu muhafaza etmek adına PKK ile savaş noktasında ittifak yaptığı görüşü iddianamede ifade ediliyor. 2. İddianamede PKK, Ergenekon’un kurduğu örgütler arasında sayılıp, üst yönetimi Ergenekon ile ilişkilendirilirken; 3. İddianamede ücalan’ın Yalçın küçük üzerinden Ergenekon ile bağlantılı olduğu anlatılıyor.

Kürt sorununda tutucu tavır alan CHP ve MHP’yi Ergenekon’un siyasi temsilcileri olmakla suçlayan ücalan’ın Ergenekon davasında *“tanık”* olmak istediğini biliyoruz. Ancak üçüncü iddianameden görülebildiği kadarıyla hukusal olarak* “sanık”* pozisyonunda. Ortaya bu nedenle enteresan bir soru çıkıyor:* “ücalan, Ergenekon Davası’nın tanığı mı sanığı mı?”.*



*Sait üakır*

*Odatv.com*
29 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon savcı ve hakimlerine soruşturma* 


*şükrü KüüüKşAHİN*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*31 Ağustos 2009*




HüKİMLER ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu (HSYK), önce kararname krizi, sonra yapısını değiştirecek Yargı Reform Paketi nedeniyle uzun süredir gündemde.


İşe reform paketinden başlayıp bazı ayrıntılar verelim. 

Yazıldı, çizildi; paket, üye sayısını 7’den, (5’i Yargıtay ve Danıştay’dan geliyor, ikisi ise Adalet Bakanı’yla müsteşarı) 21’e çıkarmayı öngörüyor.

Bu 21’in 19’unu kürsüdeki hakim ve savcılar, Yargıtay, Danıştay, TBMM ve Cumhurbaşkanı seçecek; diğer iki üye ise yine bakan ile müsteşar.

19 üye doğrudan seçilecek; yani cumhurbaşkanının önerilen 3 isimden birini seçtiği mevcut uygulama sona erdirilecek. 

Bakan yine HSYK’nın başkanı olacak; ama kurulun işleyişi önemli ölçüde değişeceğinden bakanın etkisi bugüne göre çok sınırlı düzeyde kalacak. 


*YENİ DENGE 12/9*

ünerilen modele göre, HSYK’nın icracı üç daire başkanlığı olacak; savcı ve hakim atamaları, bunlarla ilgili şikayetleri değerlendirme, müfettiş görevlendirme bu dairlerin işi olacak, bakan izni veya onayı gerekmeyecek. 

Başkanlıkların kararlarına itiraz mercii HSYK Genel Kurulu olacak. 

Burada kritik soru, üyelerin nasıl dağıtılacağıdır; işte onun ayrıntıları.

En az 7 üyenin kürsüdeki hakim ve savcıların seçiminden çıkacağı kesin gibi, beş üyeliğin Yargıtay ve Danıştay’da kalması büyük olasılık. 

Cumhurbaşkanı ile TBMM’nin, yargı dışındaki hukuk adamları arasından seçeceği üye sayısı en fazla 7 olabilir; ama bu rakam düşebilir de. 

Anlaşılan 21 üyeden, bakan ve müsteşarla birlikte 9’una siyaset mührü vurulacak, böylece 2/5 olan denge 9/12 olacak. 


*DOğRUDAN MüFETTİş GüREVLENDİRİLDİ*

şimdi HSYK’yı uzun süre gündemde tutan ilk konuya dönelim; Ergenekon soruşturmasının hakim ve savcılarına yönelik şikayetlerden söz ediyorum. 

HSYK’nın 5 yargıç üyesi, kendilerine önemli şikayetler ulaştığını belirterek, Zekeriya üz başta, Ergenekon hakim ve savcılarının bazıları hakkında soruşturma açılmasını, bazılarının da yerlerinin değiştirilmesini önermişti. 

Yer değiştirme kabul edilmemiş; ama Bakan Sadullah Ergin, şikayetler için “Gereğini yapacağım” demişti; öğreniyoruz ki bakan sözünü tutmuş. 

Bakan, bu onayı ile *“üekinecek bir şeyimiz yok”* mesajı vermiş oldu.

Uyarayım; Mehmet Ali şahin bakanken işleme konan, biri hariç hepsi için *“Soruşturmaya yer yok”* kararı çıkan dosyalar ayrı, bu işlem ayrı. 

şimdi yapılan, yeni bir soruşturma ve bu kez değişik bir usul izleniyor. 

Normalde şikayetler önce, daha kıdemli bir hakim ve savcı tarafından incelenir, ciddi görülürse yetkili makam sıfatıyla bakan, müfettiş görevlendirir; müfettişler şikayeti ciddi bulursa dosya HSYK önüne gelir. 

Ergenekon savcı ve hakimleri için ise Bakan, doğrudan müfettiş görevlendirdi; bu kararı uzmanların, *“şikayetlerin öneminin göstergesi”* diye yorumladığını belirteyim. 

İki müfettiş yaklaşık bir haftadır çalışmaya başladı da.

Süre söz konusu değil; ama başta HSYK üyelerine ulaşanlar olmak üzere, kurumsal, bireysel tüm şikayetler bu müfettişlerce incelemeye alındı. 

şikayetler çok sayıda; o nedenle zaman sınırlaması yok, ki her dosyada da hemen hemen böyle; ancak incelemenin biraz zaman alması bekleniyor. 

Böylece, HSYK’nın yargıç kökenli üyeleri önemli bir süreci başlatmış oldular; bakalım nereye varacak, sonunda ne çıkacak, davayı nasıl etkileyecek? 

...

----------


## bozok

*Gerçek Ergenekon-2* 

*(“Kürt Açılımı” MİT’lendi)*


*MEYYAL UYGUR*
*Açık İstihbarat*
*23.08.2009*


 

*“Kürt açılımı”* “devlet projesi öyle mi? 


Erdoğan İstanbul Belediye Başkanı iken, *“Bu hukuk düzenini kuranlar, bunun kaldırılmasının maşası olacak”* demişti…Ne öngörülüymüş ama!..

Yukarıda, *“Bu iddialardan anlaşılıyor ki, boğazına kadar* ‘Kürt açılımı’*nın içinde olan kurum MİT!..Doğru mu, değil mi birazdan, hem de birinci ağızdan detaylandıracağım…”* demiştim. İşte detaylandırıyorum: 

şemdinli olayını izleyen günlerde İsmet Berkan, Murat Yetkin’le birlikte *“devletin en üst güvenlik birimlerinden birinin başındaki üst düzey görevli”* ile sohbet eder. *Deep background* _(Kaynak belirtmeden, sadece “bilgi” olarak kullanmak)_, *“PKK’nın tasfiyesi”* hakkında bilgi alırlar. üst düzey kaynağın anlattığına göre, *“Aylardır devlet içindeki çeşitli kurumlar arasında mekik dokuyup,* _‘uzlaşma’_ *yaratmaya çalışmış, sonunda bütün kurumları belli bir noktaya getirmiş. Hatta konu MGK’da ele alınıp, karara bağlanmış ve bir çeşit* _‘devlet politikası’_ *haline gelmiş”*. _(Beşir Atalay’ın ‘Kürt açılımı’ için ‘devlet projesidir’ dediğini hatırlatırım)…_Sohbette, Barzani federe devleti gerçeğinin kabul edilmemesi ve Barzani’ye *“aşiret reisi”* denmeye devam edilmesi halinde, PKK’yı tasfiye planını işletme imkanı olmadığı falan da konuşulmuş. Ama o üst düzey yetkilisinin canını sıkan can alıcı nokta şu: 


*“En büyük güçlük bu gerçeklerin kabullenilmesinde yaşanıyor, üst düzey görevliler ve siyasiler kapalı kapılar ardında gerçeği kabullense de, alt düzeyde ciddi bir direniş var. Direniş gösteren birimler de Adalet Bakanlığı, İçişleri Bakanlığı ve bazı askeri birimler. Aynı iklim medyada ve bir ölçüde kamuoyunda da mevcut”*!.._(Geçen 4 yılda İçişleri Bakanlığı’nın nasıl Ergenekon ve Kürt açılımının motoru haline geldiğini, Adalet Bakanlığı’nda neler olduğunu, TSK’nın hangi birimlerinin üzerine gidildiğini ‘Bordo Bereliler-üzel Kuvvetler, Jandarma’, medyanın nasıl hizaya geldiğini düşünün. Demek ki sıra kamuoyunda!..)_ 


Peki plan neymiş: *“Tüm bunlara rağmen harekete geçilmiş ve planın ilk aşaması olarak MİT Müsteşarı,* _‘yakın dostu’_ *Barzani, ardından Talabani’yi ziyaret edip, onlara yeni* _‘devlet politikası’_*nı ve Türkiye’nin, bu iki önemli Kürt liderden beklentilerini aktarmış. üzellikle Barzani görüşmesi çok iyi geçmiş. Barzani PKK ile silahlı çatışmaya girmek dışında elinden gelen her şeyi yapacağını söylemiş. Planın en zor ayaklarından biri, dağdaki PKK yönetici ve komutanlarının ne olacağı sorusuymuş. Bu konuda Barzani ve Talabani benzer yolu göstermiş; Eyleme karışmamış olanların Türkiye’ye dönmesi, yönetici kadronun Irak dışına, tercihen bir Kuzey Avrupa ülkesine gitmesine Türkiye’nin ses çıkarmaması…”*


İşte *“devlet çapında zor da olsa bir uzlaşmanın elde edilmesinden”* sonra ufak ufak medya üzerinden sızdırmalar başlamış, Cevat üneş’in ağırlıklı olarak Radikal’de yazdıkları da bunlarmış. 


Büyük denemenin ise Temmuz 2006’da Sabah’ta Aslı Aydıntaşbaş’la yapıldığını biliyoruz. O planın detayları yazılınca kıyamet kopmuş, ortalık karışmış ve çok ilginçtir Başbakan Erdoğan, böyle bir plan olup, olmadığını soran gazeteciyi, *“Bu soruyu sormak ihanettir”* diye azarlamıştı. şu anlattıklarımı ben uydurmadım. Aydıntaşbaş atağından sonra plandan haberdar olduklarını göstermek için bizzat İsmet Berkan 31 Temmuz 2006’da yazdı. 


*“Kürt açılımı”*nın mimarı, organizatörü ve uygulayıcısının MİT olduğunu ortaya koyduktan sonra işin *“ETü”* boyutuna gelelim. Burada sadece bazı sorular sormakla yetinelim: 


-Nisan 2006’da yani Danıştay saldırısından kısa bir süre önce MİT’te yeniden yapılanmaya gidildi mi? Bu kapsamda *“Küreselleşmeden Kaynaklanan Sorunlar”* gibi bir birim kuruldu mu? Bu birim acaba neden gündemine ilk olarak *“Ergenekon şeması”* ve bunun takibini aldı? Söz konusu birim kime bağlı? *“Kürt açılımı”*nı başarıyla tamamladığı takdirde görevden ayrılması planlanan Taner’in yerine bu isim mi getirilecek? 


*-“Ergenekon”*la ilgili bu birime *“özel”* eleman takviyesi yapıldı mı? Bu elemanların çalışma alanı ağırlıklı olarak yargı mı?


-Başbakanlık örtülü ödenek harcamalarının artışında, MİT’teki bu yeni yapılanma ve görevlendirmelerin etkisi var mı? 


Soru çok da sonuca gelelim; 


*“Kürt açılımı”* için, *“İktidarın planı yok”* diyorlar. Görüldüğü üzere, bal gibi var. üstelik geçen 4 yılda CIA uzmanları David L. Phillips ve Henry Barkey’in katkılarıyla epeyce takviye ve teçhiz edilmiş şekilde…Ortam da 4 yıl öncesine göre çok çok müsait…Yegane sorun *“Türk kamuoyu”*. üyle ki Hasan Cemal ve ücalan daha Nisan 1993’te Bekaa’daki uzun sohbetlerinde bile bunu konuşmuşlar, ücalan da, *“Türk kamuoyunu ikna etmeden, hazırlamadan barışı yakalamanın hayal olduğu”* konusunda *“mutabık”* kalmış!.. 


İçişleri Bakanı Atalay bugünlerde sık sık *“Bu bir devlet projesi”* diyor ya, merak ettim, *“devlet”*ten kastedilen MİT midir? 


Bir de geçenlerde Ahmet Türk, *“PKK’nın da TSK’nın da görüşü alınsın”* diye buyurdu. İki gün sonra Atalay, *“Genelkurmay’ın da görüşünün alınacağını”* açıkladı.üaktırmadan PKK’yla aynı kefeye konmasından vazgeçtim, demek ki TSK’nın *“12 kötü adam”*, DTP veya İHD kadar bile hükmü kalmamış!.. 


*“Kürt açılımı”* “devlet projesi öyle mi? 


Erdoğan İstanbul Belediye Başkanı iken, *“Bu hukuk düzenini kuranlar, bunun kaldırılmasının maşası olacak”* demişti…Ne öngörülüymüş ama!..



*Kaynak:* Açık İstihbarat

----------


## bozok

*"Ergenekon"'u Batı Trakya'ya Taşımak İstiyorlar*


*Kaan Turhan* 
*TürkCelil*
*23.08.2009*





Emperyalizm, hedeflediği ülkelere; sivil toplum örgütü (dernek, vakıf, sendika), yerel etnik gruplar, bilişim ve istihbarat alanlarındaki faaliyetleriyle uzanıyor. Yeniçağın sömürü biçimleri üzerinde kurgulanan yapay iktidarlar, merkezi kapitalist ülkelerin çıkarları doğrultusunda politika yapmaktalar.

Türkiye’de de AKP iktidarıyla oluşan baskıcı, faşist batı güdümlü siyasal ortam sadece Türkiye’yi değil, Kuzey Kıbrıs Türk Cumhuriyeti’ni, Batı Trakya Türkleri öncelikli olmak üzere tüm dış Türkleri etkilemektedir. 

Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’ndeki yazı serüvenim, Türkiye’de yayımlanan *“Sivil Casus”* kitabımla başladı. Kitabımda, Batı Trakya Türkleri’ne biçilmek istenen işbirlikçi, asimilasyon/entegrasyon yanlısı rolleri, Yunan faşizmine, batı emperyalizmine evrilmiş dille sahip çıkan dernek ve vakıf yöneticilerinin toplum üzerindeki olumsuz etkilerini, Batı Trakya Türkleri üzerindeki siyasal kuşatılmışlığı irdelemiştim.

Kitabın ilgili bölümünün Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’nde yayımlanmasının ardından yazılarımı devam ettirmem istenmişti, gazete yönetimi tarafından. O gün bugündür, onurla kabul ettiğim Cumhuriyet yazarlığını sürdürmekteyim. Sanırım halkın uyanmasını, emperyalizmin ilişkilerinin deşifre olmasını istemeyenler olacak ki beni _“Ergenekoncu”_ olarak saf dışı bırakmak, lekelemek istiyorlar.

Aslında yanıt vermek değer vermek olacağından kendilerine yanıt vermeyecektim ancak halkıma karşı doğruluk ve hizmet yemini ettiğimden, kalemimi satmadığımdan, Azınlıkça’dan *İbram Onsunoğlu*’nun kasıtlı yazısındaki maddi hataları ve asılsız suçlamaları göstermek istedim. 

Kendisi, Amerikan uşağı Taraf Gazetesi’nde yayımlanan ve asılsız olduğu ortaya çıkan _“AKP’yi ve Fethullah Gülen’i Bitirme Planı”_ başlıklı haberine dayanarak, fetullahçı-Amerikancı polis istihbaratı tarafından oluşturulan bu “belge”nin altında imzası olduğu söylenen Albay *Dursun üiçek*’le beni kurnazca bir araya getiriyor ve Türkiye’nin benim ve Albay üiçek gibilerinin yüzünden demokratikleşemediğini ifade ediyor. *Onsunoğlu*’nun demokratikleşmekten anladığı Türkiye’deki liberal, batıcı, ikinci cumhuriyetçilerin anladığı gibi sanırım.!

Yani *Mustafa Kemal* aydınlanmacığılını ortadan kaldıralım, yerine batı destekli ılımlı islam değerlerini geçirelim, böylelikle Amerikan imparatorluğunun kanatları altına iyiden iyiye yerleşelim. *Onsunoğlu* diyor ki: 

_“Yerel “Cumhuriyet” gazetesinde_* Kaan Turhan*_ imzasıyla çıkan yazılar, yalnızca gizli planın genel tezleriyle örtüşmekle kalmıyor, böylesi ulusalcı ideolojik bir tavır da olabilir, dahasında söylem olarak, kullanılan terimler, paranoid ilişkilendirmeler, komplo teorileri, Batı aleyhtarlığı havası vs bakımından sanki planın kendisi, onunla tamamen aynılaşıyor, tesadüfe yer bırakmayacak ölçüde. Sanki o yazıları bizzat… Albay Dursun üiçek kaleme alıyor mübarek_.” 

Ve devam ediyor, *Onsunoğlu*: 

_“Azınlıkla hiç ilgisi olmayan Türkiye’nin iç çelişkilerini, iç kavgalarını, belirli bir kesin ideolojik konumdan propaganda havasıyla azınlık kamuoyuna aktarmanın ne anlamı var?_”

Yeri gelmişken Türkiye’de, Ergenekon’la anılan Silivri Sürgünlerinin anlamı nedir? 

Türkiye nereye götürülmek isteniyor, TSK neden hedefe kondu? Gibi soruları yanıtlayayım ki, 

Onsunoğlu’nun kasıtlı maddi hataları kendiliğinden ortaya çıksın. Ergenekon operasyonu üzerine değerlendirmeler yapanların, çözümlemeler yapanların iyi niyetinden, _“hala bir hukuk devleti var”_ yanılgısından kaynaklı bir çarpıklık var ki, satır aralarında gizli kalıyor. Ergenekon operasyonu çerçevesinde, tutuklamalar, güç gösterisine dönüştürülmek istenmiş ve başarılmıştır. Sabaha karşı evlerinde basılarak gözaltına almalarla, çoluk çocuğu gecenin bir yarısı uyandırılarak alıp götürmelerle, baskılama, sindirme ve güç gösterisinde bulunma amacı güdülmüştür.

Soruşturmada kaçma şüphesi, delilleri karartma şüphesi olmadığı halde hukuksal normlar hiçe sayılarak ifade almak için *‘davet’* edilmeksizin devletin kolluk gücü kullanılarak insanlar zapturapt altına alınmak istenmiştir ve başarılmıştır. Son derece zekasız, akılsız ve mesnetsiz iddialarla örülen iddianameler, gücünü Amerika’dan alan siyasal iktidarın, Silivri’yi kör döğüşüne çevirme çabasının bir sonucudur, gelinen nokta.

Tarihte tüm aydın sürgünlerinin, aydın kıyımlarının ve toplumsal korku cenderesinin sonuçlarında emperyalizme açılan bir kapı görülmüştür. Malta sürgünleriyle başlayan süreç Türkiye’nin parçalanmasını öngören batılı emperyalistlerce dayatılan sevri gündeme getirmiş,* ‘bizim oğlanlar başardı’* ifadesiyle anlam kazanan 1980 darbesi, tüm ulusu ve sol hareketi ortadan kaldırarak, Türkiye’yi sömürülmeye açık Pazar haline getirmiş; 1993’te Madımak’ta yakılan aydınlarla, Türkiye’deki halkçı damar yok edilmiştir. 

Kürtçü İslamcı AKP kadrolarıyla birlikte, *Bush Erdoğan* görüşmesiyle başlayan *Büyükanıt Erdoğan* Dolmabahçe buluşmasıyla hızlanan Ergenekon süreciyle hedeflenen emperyal projeler çok açıktır:

1. Türkiye’de muhalefete ciddi anlamda baskı uygulamak ve AKP, ABD, AB karşıtı her unsuru etkisizleştirmek,

2. Ortadoğu’da Türkiye’ye işgal sonrası Irak’ta Kürdistan’ı inşa etmesinde koçbaşı rol vermek, 

3. Ulusal istihbaratı ucu açık bir süreçte, koşulsuz olarak CIA’nın denetimine sokmak,

4. *“Yeni Osmanlı”* stratejisi çerçevesinde, Osmanlı hinterlandında Türkiye’yi emperyal projelerde kullanıma hazır bulunmasını sağlamak,

5.. Kürdistan’ın ilanını kabul etmek ve gelişmesini sağlamak koşuluyla PKK’nın tasfiye edilmesi,

6. KKTC’nin Avrupa Birliği sürecinde teslimiyetinin tescillenmesini sağlamak,

7. Ermenistan’ın ‘soykırım’ taleplerine uygun ortam hazırlamak, Fener Rum Patrikhanesi’ni tüm Ortodoksların merkezi olarak Ekümenik ilan etmek,

8. Güneydoğu’da mayınlı arazilerin uluslararası şirketlere verilerek temizliğinin sağlanması ve kurulacak olan Yahudi Kürt devletiyle arada tampon/insansız bölge oluşturularak, siyasal boşluktan yararlanılarak güçlünün tasarrufuna bırakılması,

9. İslam dininin toplumcu, ahlaklı ve eleştirel akılcı yönlerini torpilleyerek Amerikan siyasetine, Amerikan kültürüne ve Amerikan dış politikasına teşne ılımlı islam yaratılması, Fethullah Gülen’in hedef ülkelerde işbirlikçi toplum oluşturması,

10. NATO’da olmayan bağımsız Jandarma’nın gücünün etkisizleştirilerek, NATO gücü haline getirilmesi.

Bu hedeflerle görülebildiğinde; *Ergenekon soruşturması, Türkiye’nin Emperyalizme açılmasının* önündeki _‘ayak bağlarını’_ ortadan kaldırma amacını taşımaktadır. *Ergenekon, emperyalizmin Türkiye’ye girdiği büyük kapıdır*

*Onsunoğlu*, sanırım *Fethullah Gülen*’e dokunanı, gerçekleri tüm çıplaklığıyla söyleyeni, halkı için sadece kalemini değil bedenini taşın altına koyanları *“Ergenekoncu”* olmakla suçlama eğilimi taşıyor. Tabii onun gibi düşünenlerin tipik özelliğidir ki, Kemalist, aydınlanmacı, Cumhuriyetçi ve ulusalcı her aydını paranoya görmekle, komplo teorisi üretmekle suçlarlar. Yaşadığımız dünyanın biricik efendisi Amerikan’ın büyülü hegamonyası gözleri kör ediyor olsa gerek.

*Onsunoğlu* diyor ki 

_“azınlık çevresinde, Türkiye’nin iç çelişkilerini, iç siyasetini tartışmanın ne anlamı var?”_ 

Hayır, o kadar çok anlamı var ki! Hele *Onsunoğlu* dile getirmişse, çok anlamı var! Halkımız, gerçek aydınlarımız, düşünürlerimiz bilirler ki, olan bir olay sadece o olayın birincil etkilerine maruz kalanlarla sınırlanamaz. Aynı olayın ikincil, üçüncül etki alanı da oluşabilir ve her aşamada derinleşerek etki yaygınlığı artabilir. Türkiye’de son dönemde yaşanan ucubelerden de sadece Türkiye etkilenmektedir demek kör bir bakışın ifadesi olur.

*Onsunoğlu*’nun sahte belgelerden ilişki ağı oluşturmaya çalışması önemli bir konuyu da gündeme getiriyor. AKP’nin, ABD’nin Ergenekon’u Batı Trakya’ya taşıma siyaseti oluşmuştur. *‘Muhalif kim varsa susturun, aydınlanma uğruna kim mücadele ediyorsa ayak bağıdır kurtulun!’* düşüncesi egemenliğini korumaktadır. Bir dönem Ergenekon’a KKTC’yi bulaştırmaya kalktılar, elleri yandı. Ulusalcı tüm unsuları aynı torbaya koymaya kalktılar halk aşağılık siyaseti gördü yine elleri yandı. şimdi de Batı Trakya Türkleri’ne bulaştırmak istiyorlar, elleri yine yanacak!

Türklerin önüne konan siyasette halkın ulusal olandan yana yaptığı kesin ayrım, bize örnektir. Emperyalizme karşı mücadele mi edeceğiz yoksa emperyalizmi sırtımızda mı taşıyacağız. Buyrun *Onsunoğlu*, ayrım sizin



*Açık İstihbarat*

----------


## bozok

*MEDYANIN GELDİğİ SEVİYEYİ HİüBİR YAZI BU KADAR İYİ ANLATAMAZ*
** 
 

Hiç yorum yapmayacağız.

Tek bir kelime etmeyeceğiz.

Lütfen Star Gazetesi'nin Ankara Temsilcisi ve köşe yazarı şamil Tayyar'ın bugün yazdığı makalesini okur musunuz?

Okuyunuz ki, medyanın hangi seviyeye çekildiğini görünüz...

İşte o* "yazı"*:

"Ergenekon’a çomak sokunca bir anda kendimizi tehdit, küfür, hakaret ve iftiraların odağında bulduk. Harmana dalınca tırmık uçlarına hazırlıklı olmak gerektiğinin farkındayım, biliyorum, kendim ettim, kendim buldum.

şikayetçi misin? Başlangıçta belki, ama şimdi sorarsanız, *“asla hayır”* derim. Türkiye, nasıl bir tehlikenin eşiğindeymiş, farkına vardık. Türkiye’nin aydınlık geleceğinin inşasında bir kum tanesi kadar rolüm olmuşsa, onu ibadet sayarım.

Her türlü bedeli ödemeye de hazırım.

İlk zamanlar kitaplarımıza ve yazılarımıza *“Gılgamış Destanı”* gibi bakanlar, Ergenekon iddianamesi ve eklerini görünce apışık kaldılar. Yazdıklarımız, olup bitenlerin yanında tirit kaldı.

Sanmayın, her şey bitti. Oyun şimdi başlıyor. Yeni süreçte, tehlikenin iki önemli boyutu var. İlki, yargı safhasıdır. Diğeri, Ergenekon’un muhafakazar kesime sızmış uzantılarıdır. Sürülmüş bu tarlanın mahsulleri henüz olgunlaşmadı.

Neyse...

Gerçekler gün ışığına çıktıkça, o alanlara da sorti yapacağımızdan hiç kimsenin kuşkusu olmasın. Bilin, bu safha, en zor kısmıdır.

Laf, dönüp dolaşıp buraya gelince, Mehmet Bekaroğlu faslına bir iki cümleyle açıklık getirmek durumundayım.

ünce internet sitelerinden küfür ve hakaret etti, şimdi Hürriyet’in kiralık köşesinden cevap veriyor. Bu arada devreye sokmadığı abisi kalmadı. Kusura bakma, o hurmaları yemeyecektin, sonra tırmalarlar.

Son yazımdaki başlığın çok ağır olduğunu biliyorum, şimdi düşünüyorum az bile. Hiç kimsenin küfür özgürlüğü yoktur. Herkes bilsin, tepkim, cevabıyla ilgili değil, küfredir. Ahmet Hakan’ın yazdığı gibi, ben ona *“Ergenekoncu”* demişim, o da bana* “adamsan ispatla”* demiş, sonra ben* “Sen kimsin ulan”* diye kızmışım, bu durumlara kıl olurmuş, Bekaroğlu isterse köşesini kullandırırmış.

Adil pozları bırak, kankana sahip çıkmanı anlıyorum, ama kusura bakma, biri sana* “şerefsiz”, “namussuz”* deyip internet sitelerine servis ettiği zaman, *“Allah’ıma hamdolsun, Umre yolculuğunda beni tanıyanlar çıktı”* diyerek ellerini semaya açabilirsin. üzgünüm, ben, *“sen”* değilim.

Bak umreye gitmişsin, abin sayılırım, tavsiyem olsun; köşeni ona buna kiraya vereceğine ayak bastığın o kutsal toprakların hakkını ver. ünce yalandan sıyrıl, yanındaki Ergenekoncu yumuşakçalardan kurtul, adam ol.

Tavaf ederken, Safa ve Merve Tepeleri arasında dolaşırken düşünmek için bolca vaktin olacaktır. Allah’tan umrede şeytan taşlama faslı yok, *“Sen de mi Ahmet”* serzenişiyle karşılaşabilirdin. Anladın mı beni dalaksız?

Sen de iyi bilirsin, kırılan sadece kolun değildi, reytingin de kırılmıştı. Hadi mübarek gün, fitrem olsun, adın anılsın... "

Bizim bir şey sözlememize gerek var mı?



*odatv.com*
31 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*Dink şeması da 3. iddianamede* 


*31.08.2009 / NEDİM şENER-İstanbul / MİLLİYET*



*Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nün “Birimlerimiz tarafından hazırlanmadı” dediği, Agos Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Hrant Dink’i öldürenler ile bazı Ergenekon davası sanıklarının “dolaylı” telefon irtibatı trafiğini gösteren şema, üçüncü Ergenekon iddianamesi ekleri arasında yer aldı.*


Emniyet istihbaratınca hazırlandığı iddia edilen şemanın, Dink ailesinin avukatı Deniz Tuna tarafından, bir üst yazıyla 10 Eylül 2008 günü Savcı Zekeriya üz’e elden teslim edildiği ortaya çıktı. şemanın Emniyet’çe hazırlandığını belirten Tuna, şu ifadeleri kullandı: *“şemada yer alan isimlerden bazıları, yürütmekte olduğunuz soruşturmada da şüpheli olarak yer alan isimlerdir.”*

*Savcı kullandı*
şemada, Dink cinayeti tetikçisi Ogün Samast’la birlikte yargılanan Yasin Hayal, Ahmet İskender, Mustafa üztürk, Halis Egemen, Erbil Susaman gibi isimlerle Ergenekon davası sanığı Veli Küçük, Kemal Kerinçsiz, Levent Temiz ile Muzaffer Tekin, Erbay üolakoğlu, Mustafa Levent Göktaş arasında* “dolaylı”* telefon irtibatı olduğu gösteriliyor.

Ergenekon sanığı emekli Albay Mustafa Levent Göktaş’ın ekler arasında yer alan ifadesine göre üz, şemayı Ergenekon soruşturması sırasında kullandı. üz, 11 Ocak 2009’da gözaltına alınan Göktaş’a şemadaki bilgilere dayanarak şu soruyu yöneltti: 

*“Dink’in avukatı tarafından savcılığımıza dilekçe ekinde sunulan, mahkemeden elde edildiği belirtilen CD ve ekindeki şema içeriğinde, irtibatlar bölümünde Mustafa Levent Göktaş-E Alb. şeklinde isminizin bulunduğu, bu şemada sizinle irtibatlı görülen şahıslardan tanıdıklarınız var mı? Eylemle ilgili olarak bildiklerinizi detaylı anlatınız?”*

Göktaş’ın tutuklanmasının ardından Emniyet’e başvuran avukatı Serdar üztürk, müvekkilinin savcılık sorgusunda gündeme gelen şemanın hangi birimce hazırlandığını sordu. Emniyet’in Basın ve Halkla İlişkiler Müdürü Mevlüt Akkaş, üztürk’e, 10 Mart’ta verdiği yanıtta, *“şema hakkında birimlerimizce herhangi bir çalışma bulunmamaktadır”* dedi.

*Başbakan’a verildi*
şema hakkında en çarpıcı açıklamayı ise Yeni şafak yazarı Ali Bayramoğlu yaptı. Bayramoğlu, 20 Mart tarihli yazısında, şemanın Emniyet İstihbarat Dairesi tarafından hazırlandığını ve Dink ailesi ile bazı gazetecilere verildiğini kaydetmişti. 
Bayramoğlu, şöyle yazmıştı:* “O şemalar Emniyet teşkilatı tarafından hazırlanmıştır. Bu şemalar resmi evraka dönüşmediği, ‘ham bilgi’ olduğu için doğal olarak resmi dolaşıma girmemiş, sadece Başbakan’a aktarılmış ve yine doğal olarak İçişleri Bakanlığı’nca teyit edilmemiştir.”*

*...*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon savcıları kin güdüyor!..*



*Her gün yeni bir skandalın patlak verdiği ümraniye davasında savcılara tepkiler de büyüyor.*

Kanıt olmamasına karşın sadece savcıların *"güçlü suç şüphesi duyuyoruz"* iddiasıyla 11 ay hapis yatırılan ve daha sonra serbest bırakılan Vedat Yenerer'in kamuoyuna açıklaması şöyle: 

*Birinci iddianamede evimde, arabamda ve iş yerimde yapılan arama tutanaklarında yer almamasına karşın, üç savcının imzasıyla düzenlen düzmece belgede bir adet 7.65 mm çapında bir tabanca, 43 mermi ve 2 adet şarjör işyerimde bulunmuş gibi gösterilmiştir.* 

*Mahkemedeki savunmamda bu tabancanın bana savcılar tarafından hukuk dışı bir biçimde yamandığını ve kabul etmediğimi söylemiş ve iddianame dışı tutulmasını istemiştim.* 

*Savcılar hukuk adına özür dileyip, bu belgeyi yok saymak ya da iddianameden çıkartma kararı almak yerine, şahsımı hedef almaya bilerek ve isteyerek devam etmektedirler. şöyleki;* 

*1- Polislerin imzaladığı arama tutanaklarında bulunmayan tabanca ve mermilerin sözde bana ait olduğunu gösteren ve üç savcının ( Zekeriya üz, Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, Nihat Taşkın) imzası bulunan düzmece belge 2. ve 3. iddianameye de konulmuştur. Ergenekon cephaneliği adı altındaki listeye “ Vedat Yenerer’den ele geçen 1 adet 7.65 mm tabanca, 2 şarjör ve 43 mermi” olarak yazılmıştır.*

*2- Polis kriminoloji ve savcıların “vahim tüfek” olarak niteledikleri 135 yıllık antika tüfek için Adli Tıp Kurumu’na iki kez yazı yazılmış ve bilgi istenmiştir. Gelen her iki raporda da tüfeğin yivsiz ve setsiz olduğu vurgulanmış ve 6136 (Ateşli Silah)kapsamında değerlendirilemeyeceği belirtilmiştir.* 

*Durum böyleyken savcılar bu antika tüfeği de 2. ve 3. iddianameye bilerek “Vedat Yenerer’den ele geçen ‘vahim’ nitelikte tüfek” kaydıyla sözde Ergenekon cephaneliği’ne eklemişlerdir.* 

*Bu tutum hiçbir vicdan ve hukuk kuralı ile bağdaşamaz.* 

*Açıkça husumet vardır ve gerekli şikayetleri her ne kadar bir sonuç alınamıyorsa da, her ne kadar bu süper savcıları bakanlık resmen koruma altına aldıysa da HSYK ve AİHM’e yapacağımı belirtmek isterim.* 

*Kimseden çalmadım. İhale kapatmadım. Devlete vergi borcu takmadım. Soygun yapmadım. Adam öldürmedim. Sadece ve sadece bir gazeteci olarak hırsızları, hainleri, işbirlikçileri tek tek belgesiyle ortaya koydum.* 

*Karşı karşıya kaldığım bu zülum karşısında savunmasızım ve benim haklarımı koruyacak bir bakanlık malesef bulunmamaktadır. Tam tersine müslüman kılığındaki Fettul-CIA işbirlikçileri ve bölücü AKP hükümetinin açık hedefi haline geldim.* 

*Vatandaşını koruması gerekenler de utanç verici bir biçimde havlu atmıştır.* 
*Saygılarımla*



*Vedat YENERER*




*01.09.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*AKP’NİN ERGENEKON SORUşTURMASI İLE NE İLGİSİ VAR?*
** 
 

Gareth H. Jenkins 1989’dan beri İstanbul’da yaşayan bir gazeteci. üzellikle sivil-asker ilişkileri, siyasal İslam ve terörizm üzerine araştırmalar yapan Jenkins, bu yılın ağustos ayında yazdığı *Gerçekle Fantezi Arasında: Türkiye’nin Ergenekon Soruşturması* (Between Fact and Fantasy: Turkey’s Ergenekon Investigation) makalesiyle tartışma gündemlerine oturmuş durumda. Yazının başlığından da anlaşılacağı üzere Jenkins Ergenekon Soruşturması’na mesafeli duruyor, bu sebeple kimi AKP yanlısı basın tarafından aşağılanıyor, hatta *“gazeteci”* olmamakla itham ediliyor. 

ünce makalenin sonucundan başlayalım….

Jenkins, makalesinin sonuç bölümünde, genel hatlarıyla düşüncelerini toparlıyor ve okuyucuya sunuyor. Sonuç bölümüne, 1000’lerce sayfalık iddianamenin, halkı iddianameyi okumaktan alıkoyması gerçeği ve bu yüzden, herkesin kendi önceden varolan politik saikleriyle hareket ettiğini ve iddianameden bağımsız, politik görüşleriyle soruşturmaya bakması sorununa dikkat çekerek başlıyor. Delil sayısının azlığı, polisin keyfiliği, insanların neden tutuklu olduklarını bilmeden uzun süre tutuklu tutulması ve soruşturmanın politik güdülerle ilerlemesi hissi gibi sorunları vurgulayan yazar, bu soruşturmanın, Türkiye’nin geçmişinde bulunan ve hatalarla dolu soruşturmalardan daha da hatalı olduğunu; çünkü henüz Ergenekon isimli bir örgütün varlığının bile kanıtlanmadığın yazıyor. 

Jenkins, yazısında Derin Devlet kavramına da değiniyor: 

*“Derin devlet daha ziyade dokunulamama kültürüdür, iddianamede yazılanlardaki gibi tek ve merkezden kontrol edilen hiyerarşik bir yapı değil.*

*“* Devamında derin devletin 90’ların sonuna doğru azaldığı görüşünü savunan Jenkins, yine de tekrar hortlasa bile, eskisi gibi küçük çeteler aracılığıyla yürütülür, bu tarz devasa örgüt aracılığıyla değil; çünkü iddianamede çizilen örgüt son derece maliyetli ve içine sızmalara karşı da son derece korumasız diyor. Yazıya göre, ümraniye’deki bombalar bile geçmişte veya gelecekte herhangi illegal bir iş için kullanılacak mı sorusu bile cevaplanmamış, 100’lerce sayfalık telefon dinlemeleri de Ergenekon’un varlığını kanıtlamamış bulunuyor. Bu sebeple makalenin 80. sayfasında* “Ergenekon organizasyonu,… bir komplo teorisyeninin hayal ürünüdür.”* 

diyor.

Yazının devamında soruşturmanın halk nezdinde yarattığı etkilerden bahsediliyor. AKP muhaliflerinin sanki Ergenekon tarafından manipüle edilmişler gibi yansıtılması, her ne kadar hükümetten kimsenin soruşturmayla organik bağı olmasa da Erdoğan’ın soruşturmayı desteklemesi ve karşı çıkanları hukuka saygısızlıkla itham etmesi, polisin tutuklamalardaki keyfiliği ve telefonda söylenen sözler yüzünden insanların tutuklanması orta sınıf laik kesimde ciddi bir korku yaratıyor.

Yazar, son olarak, ümraniye’de bulunan bombaların bağımsız bir hak komisyonu oluşturabilcek güce sahip olmasına rağmen, kısa vadede gözüken, Türkiye’nin sadece geçmişiyle yüzleşmesi şansının kaçırılması değil; aynı zamanda Ergenekon soruşturmasının gelecekle ilgili hukuk ve demokrasi açısından kimi endişeler de doğurduğunu; çünkü Silivri’de bulunanların bazılarının gerçekten karanlık geçmişleri olmasına rağmen, suçsuz insanların da oraya koyulması Ergenekon soruşturmasından çıkacak kararın, muhtemelen haksız bir karar olacağını(“…it is unlikely any of the accused…will receive justice”, s.83) söylüyor.

Jenkins’in yazdığı makaledeki temel düşüncesi Ergenekon Soruşturması ile AKP’nin bir ilişki halindeymiş gibi gözükmesi. Bu konuda yasal olarak bir şeyler söylememiz mümkün değil. Yine de Canan Arıtman’ın Hüseyin üelik’e sorduğu 1 numara sorusu, Hüseyin üelik’in telefon dinlemelerinin kayıtlarını nereden bildiği sorusu geçerliliğini koruyor.


*Doruk Cengiz*


*Odatv.com*
31 Ağustos 2009

----------


## bozok

*Ergin'in telekulak çelişkisi*






*Son 5 yılda 48 hakim ve savcının dinlendiğini itiraf eden Sadullah Ergin, henüz 3 ay önce bu rakamı 69 olarak açıklayan Adalet Bakanlığı ile çelişti*

Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin, son 5 yılda 48 hakim ve savcı dinlendiğini itiraf ederken, bakanlığının 3 ay önce yaptığı açıklamayla tenakuza düştü. Habertürk gazetesinin haberine göre, CHP’li Bülent Baratalı, Yargıtay Onursal Başsavcısı Sabih Kanadoğlu’nun *“Bir büyük şehirde 25 hakim ve savcının, müfettişler tarafından dinlenmesi için karar alındı”* iddiasını TBMM’ye getirerek, dinlenen hakim ve savcıları sordu.

Baratalı’nın soru önergesini cevaplayan Adalet Bakanı Ergin, telekulağı itiraf etti. Ergin, son beş yılda 48 hakim ve savcının iletişimlerinin dinlendiği ve kayda alındığını açıkladı. Ergin, iletişim dinlemesinin kanunlarla tanınan yetkiler çerçevesinde kullanıldığını bildirdi. 

*Dinlemeye takılmışlar*
Bakan Ergin, *“Son 5 yıl içinde sonuçlanmış iki ayrı soruşturmada Adalet müfettişlerinin talebi ve sulh ceza mahkemelerinin kararıyla 8 hakim ve Cumhuriyet savcısının iletişimi yasa gereği katolog suçlarından olan rüşvet almak, ihaleye fesat karıştırmak iddialarıyla dinlendi”* dedi. Bunun dışında diğer suç iddiaları için yürütülen soruşturmalarda, çeşitli suç faillerinin iletişimleri dinlenirken 40 hakim ve savcının da dinlemeye takıldığını vurgulayan Ergin, *“40 hakim ve savcı hakkında da müfettiş görevlendirilerek soruşturma açılmıştır”* dedi.

*Rakam 3 ayda düştü*
Oysa Adalet Bakanlığı, Mayıs 2009’da yaptığı açıklamada bu rakamı 69 olarak açıklamıştı. Danıştay’ın telefon dinlenemelerine ilişkin kararıyla basında yer alan haberler üzerine yapılan açıklamada, şu ifadelere yer verilmişti: 

“*Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişlerince son beş yıl içinde 69 hakim ve cumhuriyet savcısı hakkında mahkemelerden dinleme kararı alınmıştır. Bunların bir kısmı hakkında mahkemelerce tutuklama kararı verilmiş, bazılarına kamu davası açılmış, diğer bir kısmı hakkında ise Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu’nca disiplin cezası verilmiş veya açığa alma tedbiri uygulanmıştır. Bir kısmının soruşturması ise devam etmektedir.”* 

*Devlet ‘dinledik’ demeyi unuttu*
Türkiye’de geçen yıl telefonları dinlenen 5 bin 228 kişi hakkında suç unsuru bulunamadı. Yasa gereği bu kişilerin telefon görüşme tutanakları imha edilirken, bunlardan sadece 3 bin 487’sine bilgi verildi. Bin 741 kişiye ise, telefonları dinlendiği ve suç unsuru bulunamayıp, haklarında takipsizlik kararı verildiği halde, bu durum bildirilmedi. Gazeteport’un haberine göre, Ceza Muhakemesi kanunu bir suç iddiası ile ve hakim kararıyla dinlenen ve suç unsuru bulunamayan telefon kayıtlarının imhasını ve imha tarihinden itibaren de 15 gün içinde, telefonu dinlenen kişiye *“Dinlemenin nedeni, kapsamı, süresi ve sonucu hakkında yazılı bilgi verilmesini”* öngörüyor.







*01/09/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Silivri’den...*


İstanbul Barosu avukatlarından ümer Yasa ve Murat Bülent Hattatoğlu, Ergenekon (Silivri) yargılamasıyla ilgili Baro Yönetim Kurulu’na sunulmak üzere bir rapor hazırladılar... 

Rapordan bazı çizgileri aktaralım:

- Yargılamanın ve duruşmanın en temel belgesi olan tutanaklar, ispat gücünden çok ciddi kuşkuya düşülecek derecede sağlıksızdır. CMK. md. 219 gereğince yapılan ses ve görüntü kaydı, savunmadan ısrarla gizlenmektedir. Mahkemeye *“Bu kayıtların savunma avukatlarından ve sanıklardan gizli olup olmadığı”* sorusu birçok kez sorulmuş ama hiçbir yanıt alınamamıştır. 

- ülkemizde kuruluştan bu yana Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi oturumlarında *“Meclis Tutanağı”* stenolar tarafından yazılıp 10 - 15 dakika içinde çözümleri kağıda dökülerek aynı oturum içinde oturumu yönetmekte olan Başkanlık Divanı’na verilir. Adalet Bakanlığı’nın bu olanağı adliyelerde sağlamaması sonucunda Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesi’nin Adil Yargılanma Hakkı’nı düzenleyen 6. maddesi çiğnenmiş olmaktadır. 

- Mahkemenin ara kararlarında, hemen hemen hiçbir gerekçe yer almamaktadır. 

- Günümüzde artık avukatların vazgeçilmez haberleşme aracı olan cep telefonları Silivri Cezaevi’nin duruşma salonuna sokulmamaktadır. Türkiye’nin başka hiçbir duruşma salonunda uygulanmayan bu yasağın hiçbir yasal dayanağı yoktur... 

- Spor salonu olarak yapılmasına rağmen salonda hiçbir havalandırma yapılmamaktadır.



*02.09.2009 / M. AşIK / MİLLİYET*

----------


## bozok

*POLİS, MİT’İ TAKİP ETTİğİNİ AüIKLADI!*
**
 

Taraf gazetesi bugün önemli bir haber yayınladı. Başlığı, “*Devlet PKK ile görüşüyor*”. Tabi bu, “Keşke böyle olsa” diyerek atılan bir başlık. 
Kim bu devlet?

Haberin giriş paragrafını aynen aktarıyoruz:

“Türkiye’de bazı devlet yetkililerinin silah bıraktırmak için PKK’yla gizli temaslarda bulunduğu, özellikle *MİT görevlileri* ile Avrupa’daki bazı *PKK liderleri* arasında görüşmeler gerçekleştirildiği yolundaki iddialar uzun süredir dillendiriliyordu.

Devlet ve PKK arasında gizli görüşmeler olduğu yönündeki bu iddialar ilk kez bir devlet belgesine girdi.”

Belge denilen Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı’nın 2008 Nisan ayında yayınladığı “*PKK/Kongra-Gel Terör ürgütü*- Analiz Notları- Mücadele Metodları” adlı gizli ibareli kitap.

*Bu durumda – Taraf’a göre – polis MİT’i takip altına almış oluyor*. 

Peki takip edilen yalnızca MİT görevlileri mi?

****

Habere konu Emniyet kitabında PKK ile görüşen kurumun MİT olduğuna ilişkin bir bölüm yer almıyor. Yani MİT lafzı Taraf’a ait.

Bu durumda ya yeterli özeni göstermedikleri ya da yayınladıklarından daha fazlasını bilip, haberi perdelediklerini anlıyoruz. Sonuçta her iki ihtimalde mümkün.

Taraf gazetesi, habercilikten ziyade politika mühendisliğine odaklandığı için devletin PKK’yı – daha doğrusu Abdullah ücalan’ı - muhatap alarak görüşüyor ya da görüşebilecek olması tek başına “iyi haber” kabul ediliyor. Yani gerisinin pek bir önemi yok. 

üte yandan bu defa doğruyu yazmışa benziyorlar. Zaten kaynak belli. 

Her ne kadar kılavuzları karga olsa da …

****

Haberden bir bölüm şöyle: 

“Devlet ve PKK arasında gizli görüşmeler olduğu yönündeki bu iddialar ilk kez bir devlet belgesine girdi. 2008’in Nisan ayında Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı yayınlarından çıkan “PKK/Kongra-Gel Terör ürgütü- Analiz Notları- Mücadele Metodları” adlı gizli ibareli kitapta 2006 yılında *bazı devlet yetkililerinin* PKK’nın Avrupa Sorumlusu Sabri Ok vasıtasıyla Abdullah ücalan’la görüştüğü ve ücalan’ın 2006 yılı ekim ayında ilan ettiği ateşkesin de bu görüşmeler sonucunda gerçekleştiği yazılıyor.”

Odatv’nin edindiği bilgilerde Sabri Ok’un 2006 yılını hareketli biçimde geçirdiğini teyit ediyor. 

****

Taraf’ın bilmediği bazı detaylar ise şöyle:

Sabri Ok, 10 yıl cezaevinde hapis yattıktan sonra tahliye oluyor ve Avrupa’ya gidiyor. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşı pasaportu taşıyan Sabri Ok, sık sık Türkiye’ye geliyor ve belli bir süre kalıp yeniden Avrupa dönüyor. 

Türkiye’deki günlerinin önemli bölümünü *Ankara’da Sıhhiye* semtindeki bir avukatlık bürosunda geçiriyor. Bu büro önemli çünkü *Demokratik Toplum Partisi’nin* teşkilatlanma, seçim çalışmaları, milletvekili tespitleri gibi konularda Sabri Ok çok aktif rol oynuyor. Tabi gücünü İmralı’da hapis yatan Abdullah ücalan’dan alıyor. ücalan Sabri Ok’a çok saygı duyuyor. (Meraklısına not: Sabri Ok bir Avrupa ülkesinde vatandaşlık almaya çalışıyordu.) 

****

Emniyet istihbarat tarafından hazırlanan kitabın “Süreç Değerlendirilmesi ve Beklentiler” başlıklı bölümünde “PKK’nın silah bırakması için Sabri Ok üzerinden sürdürülen temaslar” başlığı altında yazılanlar şöyle:

“Başarının geçici ateşkesle sağlanabileceğine inanan *bazı kurumlar* çeşitli perdelemeler kullanarak A.üCALAN’ın çok güvendiği ve örgüt içerisinde etkinliği olan ve halen yurtdışında Avrupa sorumlusu olarak faaliyet yürüten FERAH (K) Sabri Ok’la gerçekleştirilen görüşmelerle beklentiler cezaevindeki A.üCALAN’a iletilmiş, örgüt elebaşı kendisinin muhatap alınmasını başlangıç olarak gördüğü bu yaklaşım üzerine zaten kış üslenmesine geçerek eylemselliğin minimuma düşeceği bir zaman dilimi olan *2006 Ekim’inde ateşkes ilan etmiştir*. Ancak yaşanan gelişmeler A.üCALAN’ın beklentileri doğrultusunda oluşmamış, 2007 Mayıs ayı itibariyle yeniden silahlı faaliyete yönelmişlerdir.”

2006 Ekim’inde ilan edilen ateşkesin mimarı “bazı kurumlar” acaba hangisi?

**** 

Odatv’nin edindiği bilgilere göre Sabri Ok’un Türkiye’deki bütün hareketleri askeri istihbarat tarafından takibe alındı.

MİT’in bu süreçte yeri neydi, henüz teyitli bilgiye sahip değiliz. Ancak Jandarma’nın geniş bir ekiple Sabri Ok’u izlediği teyitli bilgi.

Bu durumda şöyle bir resim ortaya çıkıyor: *Jandarma Sabri Ok’u, poliste Jandarmayı izliyor.*

“Geçici ateşkese inanan bazı kurumlar” ifadesi de Jandarmaya işaret ediyor. 

****

Neden bu kadar keskin bir analizde bulunduğumuzu da şöyle anlatalım. 

Sabri Ok ya da benzerlerinin Türkiye içindeki faaliyetleri öncelikle Jandarma istihbaratınca izleniyor. Tabi MİT’le de koordinasyon sağlanıyor, çünkü meselenin yurtdışı ayağı da bulunuyor. 

Peki ya polise ne demeli?

Takip edilen kişi kent içinde (Ankara –Sıhhiye) hareket ettiği için belki poliste devrede. Ama dikkat edin, habere göre polis istihbarat faaliyetinin sonucu olarak herhangi bir icrada bulunmuyor. Sadece jandarmanın ne yaptığını okuyor. 

Haberi de Taraf yayınlıyor. İlginç tabi…

****

Taraf, polis teşkilatı için oldum olası “mutlak olumlu” bir dil kullanıyor. Ama böylesine tarafgirlik körleşmeye sebep oluyor. 

Diğer taraftan Taraf’ın yazarlarından ikisi halen emniyet müdürlüğünde görev yapıyor. şimdi de polisin gizli ibareli kitabını haber yapıyorlar. 

Kaynak belki polis yazarlar değil ama durumun ahlaki açıdan sıkıntılı olduğuna işaret etmek zorundayız.



*Odatv.com*
1 Eylül 2009

----------


## bozok

*'Danıştay saldırısı acilen aydınlatılsın'*

 

*üMRANİYE davası sanıklarından Kemal Kerinçsiz, mahkemeden ilginç taleplerde bulundu: üevredeki baz istasyonlarının kayıtları incelensin, olay tarihinde Selvi Otel’in 509 no’lu odasında kimin kaldığı Emniyet’ten talep edilsin.* 

*‘Danıştay saldırısındaki sır perdesi aydınlatılsın’*
ümraniye davası sanıklarından Kemal Kerinçsiz, Danıştay saldırısındaki esrar perdesinin aralanması için Alparslan Arslan ile Osman Yıldırım’ın tüm bağlantılarının ortaya çıkartılmasını istedi

Avukat Kemal Kerinçsiz, Danıştay saldırısındaki sır perdesinin aralanmasını talep etti. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Danıştay’a yapılan saldırıya ilişkin tüm gelişmeleri mercek altına alıyor. 

Birinci ümraniye davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Avukat Kemal Kerinçsiz, mahkemeye verdiği dilekçede; görevlilerin ifadelerinden Osman Yıldırım ile Alparslan Arslan’ın, Danıştay’a yapılan saldırı öncesi Ankara’da kaldıklarını söyledikleri Selvi Otel’de hiç kalmadıklarını belirterek, nerede olduklarının ve kimlerle bağlantı kurduklarının meçhul olduğunu öne sürdü. Kerinçsiz, Alparslan Arslan’ın arabasıyla Ankara’ya giden 4 kişiden sadece Erhan Timuroğlu ve İsmail Sağın’ın otelde kaldığını, olayın gerçekleştiği 17 Mayıs 2006’da ise 4 sanığın birlikte olduğunu iddia etti. Kerinçsiz, sır perdesinin aralanması için Danıştay ve çevresindeki tüm baz istasyonlarının iletişim şirketlerinden celbine karar verilmesini istedi. 

*Otelde kimler kaldı?*
Danıştay saldırısı sanıkları Osman Yıldırım, Alparslan Arslan, Erhan Timuroğlu, İsmail Sağır ve olayda adı geçen Sinan Berberoğlu’nun cep telefonu kayıtlarının ayrıntılı incelenmesini talep eden Kerinçsiz,* “Ayrıca, Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü’ne müzekkere yazılarak, Selvi Otel kayıtları ve çalışanlarının ifadeleri istenmelidir. Söz konusu tarihlerde 509 numaralı odada kimlerinin kaldığı belirlenmesi için 16-17 Mayıs 2006 tarihlerinde otelde kimlerin kaldığına yönelik bildirimler de Emniyet’ten talep edilmelidir”* diye konuştu.



*Haber: Salim YAVAşOğLU*


*02/09/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da yeni gelişme!* 

*04.09.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Mesut Yılmaz'dan Susurluk raporu istenecek* 

Birinci* “Ergenekon”* davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, eski başbakanlardan Mesut Yılmaz'a yazı yazılarak, kendisinde olduğu belirtilen Susurluk raporunun iade edilmek üzere istenmesine karar verdi.


Birinci Ergenekon davasının bugünkü duruşmasında mahkeme heyeti, öğle arasını uzun tutarak saat 15.30'a dek sanık ve avukatlarının isteklerini değerlendirdi.

Daha sonra duruşmayı sürdüren mahkeme, sanık ve avukatların isteklerini aldıktan sonra duruşmaya ara verdi.

Yaklaşık 5.5 saatlik aranın ardından mahkeme heyetinin aldığı kararlar açıklandı.

Buna göre mahkeme heyeti, eski başbakanlardan Mesut Yılmaz'a yazı yazılarak, kendisinde olduğu belirtilen Susurluk raporu ve eklerinin iade edilmek üzere istenmesine karar verdi.

Sanıklarının tutukluluklarının sürmesine karar veren mahkeme heyeti, duruşmayı 28 Eylül Pazartesi günü saat 09.30'a erteledi.

...

----------


## bozok

*ümit Sayın'ın 18 aydır altını temizliyorum* 

*04.09.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



Ergenekon duruşmasında söz alan tutuklu sanıklardan Emin Gürses aynı koğuşta kaldığı Doç. Dr. ümit Sayın'ın 18 aydır altını temizlediğini belirterek, *"ümit Sayın çok hasta. Bunu yetkililere bir çok kez ilettim. Zekeriya üz'ün bana düşmanlığı var biliyorum. ümit Sayın'a diyor ki, 'Emin hocanın burnunu biraz daha sürtelim'. ümit Sayın'ın bütün ailesi profesör. Ama Adli Tıp'taki “fincancılar“* *buna rapor vermezler"* dedi. 

Tutuklu sanıklardan Veli Küçük’ün kızı ve aynı zamanda avukatı da olan Zeynep Küçük ise, yargılamanın yavaş ilerlediğini belirterek biran önce Danıştay suikasti sanıklarının sorgusunun başlaması istedi. 

Sanıkların taleplerinin ardından söz alan Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, Prof. Dr. Kemal Alemdaroğlu’nun çapraz sorguda sorulara yanıt vermediğini belirterek, Alemdaroğlu’na sormak üzere hazırladıkları soruları tutanağa geçirilmesi için okumak istedi. Ancak Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, savcıdan soruları yazılı olarak mahkemeye sunmasını istedi. 


*AVUKAT OLARAK YAPTIğI SAVUNMA BAşKAN OLARAK VERDİğİ KARARLA üELİşİYOR* 

İstanbul 6 nolu DGM’ce verilen ve altında o dönem mahkemeye başkanlık yapan Metin üetinbaş’ın imzasının bulunduğu Susurluk davası kararından bir bölümünü okuyan Savcı Pekgüzel, Kemal Alemdaroğlu’nun avukatlığını yapan üetinbaş’ın Ergenekon davasında yaptığı savunma ile altında imzasının bulunan Susurluk kararı arasında çelişki olduğunu söyledi. üetinbaş’ın savunması sırasında iddianame savcılarının Atatürk’ü hedef aldıkları yönünde ithamlarda bulunarak, iftirada ve hakarette bulunduğunu belirten Cumhuriyet Savcısı Pekgüzel, *"Metin üetinbaş’ın iddianame savcılarının yakın bir zamanda tutuklanacakları yönündeki beyanları da ‘görev sırasında tehdit eylemini’ oluşturmaktadır. Metin üetinbaş, gizli tanık Anadolu hakkındaki açıklamalarıyla, bu kişiyi terör örgütlerine hedef göstermiştir. Hakkında İstanbul ve Silivri Cumhuriyet Başsavcılıklarına suç duyurusunda bulunulmasını istiyorum"* dedi. 


*ARSLAN'IN TELEFON KAYITLARI MERCEK ALTINDA* 

Sanıkların, devam eden soruşturmaya delil toplandığı yönündeki iddialarına da yanıt veren Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, savcıların delil toplamalarını yasaklayan bir hükmün olmadığını belirtti. Savcı Pekgüzel, Ergenekon davası ile birleştirilen Danıştay suikasti davasının sanıklarından Alparslan Arslan’ın bürosunda ele geçirilen 16 sayfalık Ergenekon belgesinin getirilmesini istedi. Danıştay saldırısından önce Arslan’ın telefonundan gönderilen şüpheli mesajları okuyan Pekgüzel, Arslan’ın telefonunun 17 Masıy 2006’dan beş yıl geriye dönük olarak tüm görüşme kayıtlarının da getirtilmesini talep etti. 

Sanıklardan Kemal Kerinçsiz’in iddianamenin tamamının okunması yönündeki talebinin reddedilmesini isteyen Pekgüzel,şunları söyledi: 

*"Bugüne kadar hiçbir davada iddianamenin baştan sona okunduğunu, birinci sınıf savcı olarak görmedim. Mahkemeniz de okumamıştır. İddianamenin tamamının okunmaya başlansının ardından sanıkların talepleri üzerine özetlenerek okunmasına geçilmiştir. Yasa da iddianamenin savcılar tarafından okunması konusunda bir açıklık yok. O dönemde itiraz etmeyen sanığın, bugünkü talebini iyi niyetle bağdaştırmak mümkün değil."*

*...*

----------


## bozok

*Mahkeme, Danıştay saldırısına odaklandı*

 

*Danıştay binasındaki kameralara inceleme*
ümraniye davasına bakan mahkeme, Danıştay saldırısındaki sır perdesini aralamak için dosyayı silbaştan inceleyecek. üncelik, binanın güvenliğiyle ilgili kameralara verildi


*Haber: Salim YAVAşOğLU*

ümraniye davası sanıklarından Kemal Kerinçsiz ve bazı sanık avukatlarının talebi üzerine İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Danıştay saldırısını silbaştan incelemeyi kararlaştırdı. Davanın önceki gün görülen 110. duruşmanın sonunda mahkeme heyetince alınan ara kararlar, Heyet Başkanı Köksal şengün tarafından açıklandı. Buna göre heyet Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü’ne yazı yazılarak 3-17 Mayıs 2006 tarihleri arasında Danıştay binasının güvenliğiyle ilgili kameraların, arızaları nedeniyle alınan cihazların arızalı olsa bile Oyak Savunma ve Güvenlik A.ş’den temin edilerek mahkemeye gönderilmesini istedi.



*Görüntülere inceleme*
Danıştay binasının çevresindeki kurum ve kuruluşlardan temin edilip kamera görüntülerinin incelenmesi için hakim Hüsnü üalmuk’un naip hakim olarak tayinini uygun gören heyet, sanık Alparslan Arslan’a ait 34 BE 026 plakalı aracın 4-16 Mayıs 2006 arasındaki köprü ve otoban geçiş zamanının bildirilmesi için Karayolları Genel Müdürlüğü’ne yazı yazılmasını ayrıca bu aracın kimin adına kayıtlı olduğunun ve gördüğü satışların tarihleriyle araştırılmasını kararlaştırdı.

*Selvi Oteli araştırması*
Davanın sanıklarından Kemal Kerinçsiz’in talebi üzerine Mahkeme Heyeti, Ankara Ulus semtinde faaliyet gösteren Selvi Otel yetkilisine müzekere yazılarak, otelin 15, 16 ve 17 Mayıs 2006 tarihlerine ait defter ve bilgisayar kayıtlarının celp edilmesini hükmetti. 



*Kayıtlar istendi*
Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü’ne müzekkere yazılarak Osman Yıldırım, Alparslan Arslan, İsmail Sağır ve Erhan Timuroğlu’nun Selvi Oteli’nde veya Ankara’daki diğer otellerde 15, 16 ve 17 Mayıs 2006 tarihlerinde kalıp kalmadıklarına ilişkin otel yetkilileri tarafından bildirim yapılıp yapılmadığını sorulmasına karar verdi. Mahkeme heyeti, Ankara Emniyeti’ne ayrıca Ankara ve civar ilçelerinde *“Aksu”* isminde otel olup olmadığını sorularak var ise 15, 16 ve 17 Mayıs 2006’ya ait defter ve bilgisayar kayıtlarını celp edilmesini istedi. Mahkeme heyeti, Danıştay binasının bulunduğu yer ve çevresindeki baz istasyonlarıyla Selvi Otel ve civarında bulunan baz istasyonlarının isimlerini sorulmasını kararlaştırdı. 



*Telefonlar araştırılacak*
Heyet, Danıştay davası sanıklarının tespit edilen tüm telefon numalarına ilişkin ayrıntılı raporun kurumdan istenmesini hükme bağladı. Heyet, davanın tutuklu sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük’ün avukatı Zeynep Küçük’ün talebi doğrultusunda tüm telefon numaralarının abone kimlik bilgilerinin ve bu telefon hatlarının kullanıldığı telefonların imei numaralarının, bu imei numaralarla kullanılan tüm hat numaralarının, 1 Haziran 2006 tarihine kadar arayan, aranan, mesaj alma, gönderme, arama zamanı ve süresiyle baz istasyonlarının adreslerini içerir ayrıntılı HTS raporlarını ilgili kurumdan istedi.



Danıştay davası sanığı Alparslan Arslan ve arkadaşlarının tüm bağlantıları mercek altına alınıyor. Elde edilecek yeni delillerin ardından Danıştay saldırısı yepyeni bir boyut kazanacak. 



*Savcılar için suç duyurusu*
ümraniye davası tutuklu sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz’ün avukatı Ali Rıza Dizdar, ümraniye savcıları hakkında suç duyurusunda bulundu. Hazırladığı dilekçeyi İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığına sunan Ali Rıza Dizdar, ümraniye davasına bakan Cumhuriyet Savcıları Ercan şafak, Fikret Seçen, Murat Yönder ve Zekeriya üz hakkında suç duyurusunda bulundu. Avukat Ali Rıza Dizdar, savcılar hakkında, *“Görevi kasıtlı olarak kötüye kullanmak”, “Halkın haber alma hakkını kısıtlama”, “mahkemeyi ve kamuoyunu yanılgıya sokmak”, “Delilleri lüzumsuz karartmak”, “Yasal şikayet hakkını engellemek”* iddialarıyla şikayetçi oldu.



*Susurluk Raporu istendi*
Birinci ümraniye davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, eski başbakanlardan Mesut Yılmaz’da olduğu öne sürülen Susurluk raporunu istedi. Davanın önceki gün görülen duruşmasında mahkeme heyeti, öğle arasını uzun tutarak saat 15.30’a dek sanık ve avukatlarının isteklerini değerlendirdi. Yaklaşık 5.5 saatlik aranın ardından mahkeme heyetinin aldığı kararlar açıklandı. Buna göre mahkeme heyeti, eski başbakanlardan Mesut Yılmaz’a yazı yazılarak, kendisinde olduğu belirtilen Susurluk raporu ve eklerinin iade edilmek üzere istenmesine karar verdi. Sanıkların tutukluluklarının sürmesine karar veren mahkeme heyeti, duruşmayı 28 Eylül Pazartesi günü saat 09.30’a erteledi.




*05/09/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*TRT'ye Tuncay Güney soruşturması* 



*SİNCAN 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Hakim Osman Kaçmaz, Ergenekon’un kilit isimlerinden Tuncay Güney’i TRT’ye konuk eden yöneticiler hakkında verilen takipsizlik kararını kaldırdı.*

TRT’de yayımlanan *“Büyüteç”* isimli programa canlı yayında konuk olan Güney, CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal’a ağır suçlamalarda bulunmuştu. Bunun üzerine CHP’nin avukatları, Güney’i konuk eden TRT Genel Müdürü İbrahim şahin ile program yapımcıları hakkında, *“kurumda kadrolaşma yapmak”* ve* “görevi kötüye kullanmak”* iddiasıyla suç duyurusunda bulunmuşlardı.

*Savcılık takipsizlik vermişti*

Soruşturmayı yürüten Ankara Cumhuriyet Savcısı şadan Sakınan, adı geçen kişiler hakkındaki şikayeti* “iddiaların soyut ve genel”* olması nedeniyle *“takipsizlik”* kararı verdi. CHP’nin avukatları, takipsizlik kararına itiraz ettiler. İtirazı değerlendiren hakim Kaçmaz, *“takipsizlik”* kararını kaldırarak, TRT Genel Müdürü İbrahim şahin, Başkanı Ahmet üavuşoğlu, program sunucusu İbrahim Gürkan Sarı ve yapımcı Cengiz Yel’in yargılanmaları yönünde karar verdi.

Kaçmaz, 31 Ağustos tarihli kararında *“Kovuşturmaya yer olmadığına dair karar yönünden müştekilerin iddiaları, CD çözümü tutanağı ve diğer deliller irdelendiğinde delillerin mahkemesince değerlendirilmesi uygun olacağı sonucuna varılmakla itirazın kabulü ile takipsizlik kararının kaldırılmasına karar vermek gerekmiştir”* dedi. 



*(05.09.2009 - Nurettin Kurt - Hürriyet)*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da en kalabalık dava* 


İki dosyanın birleştirildiği davada 7 Eylül Pazartesi günü 108 sanığın yargılanmasına devam edilecek 

ümraniye'de bir gecekonduda 12 Haziran 2007'de 27 el bombasının ele geçirilmesi ile başlayan Ergenekon soruşturmasının ikinci ve üçüncü iddianamelerinin birlikte görüleceği 'ikinci Ergenekon' davasına 7 Eylül Pazartesi günü Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Kampusu'nun yanında ki duruşma salonunda devam edilecek. 

İkinci ve üçüncü Ergenekon davalarının birleştirilmesinin ardından sanık sayısının 108 olduğu ikinci davanın üçüncü oturumunda oturumda 53'ü tutuklu 107 sanığın hakim karşısına çıkması bekleniyor. Davanın sanıklarından Turhan üömez ise firari.

*KİMLİK TESPİTLERİNİN ARDINDAN İDDİANAMELER OKUNACAK*

Daha önce yapılan iki oturumda ikinci davanın sanıklarının kimlik tespitleri yapıldığı için 7 Eylül Pazartesi günü yapılacak olan üçüncü oturumda üçüncü davanın sanıklarının kimlik tespitlerine geçilecek. Sanıkların kimlik tespitlerinin ardından ise 1909 sayfalık ikinci iddianame ile 1454 sayfalık üçüncü iddianamenin özeti duruşma savcıları Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel ve Nihat Taşkın tarafından okunacak. İddianamenin okunmasının ardından ise sanıkların ifadelerine geçilecek. Aralarında görevli askerlerin, emekli paşaların ve rektörlerin bulunduğu 108 sanık haklarındaki darbe ve suikast girişimi iddialarına yanıt verecek.

*İDDİANAMELERDE DARBE VE SUİKAST PLANLARINA YER VERİLDİ*

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı tarafından hazırlanan ikinci ve üçüncü Ergenekon iddianamelerinde Ergenekon'un yönetici kadrolarının toplumda ve devlet kademelerinde önemli görev ve mevkilerde bulunmuş kişilerden oluştuğu iddia ediliyor. Amaçlarına ulaşmak için gerekli silah, mühimmat ve diğer malzemeleri kolaylıkla temin edebildikleri, devletin çok gizli belgelerini kolaylıkla ele geçirdikleri öne sürülüyor. ürgütün, Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'ne bomba atılması ve Danıştay suikastini gerçekleştirdiği, ayrıca aynı amacı gerçekleştirmek için eski eylemlerine ilaveten toplumda saygınlığı olan kanaat önderleri ve dini liderlere yönelik suikast planları hazırladıkları ifade ediliyor. üst düzey yönetici olduğu iddia edilen üzel Harekat Dairesi eski Başkan vekili İbrahim şahin liderliğinde ki grup tarından öldürülecekleri iddia edilen Alevi Bektaşi Federasyonu Başkanı Ali Balkız ile Pir Sultan abdal Kültür Derneği Genel Başkanı Kazım Genç müşteki, Sivas Ermeni Cemaati Lideri Minas Durmazgüler, Ermeni Patriği Mesrob Mufatyan ise davanın mağduru olarak yer alıyor. İddianamede yapılan operasyonlarda suikast planlarının yanı sıra suikasta kullanılacak silahlarında ele geçirildiği belirtiliyor. 

Ergenekon'un sivil toplum kuruluşlarının üst düzey yönetimlerinde örgütlenerek bu kuruluşları amaçları doğrultusunda yönlendirdikleri, medyayı kullanarak örgüt kararları doğrultusunda kamuoyu oluşturdukları, ülkede kaos ve iç çatışma ortamı oluşturmaya çalıştıkları ifade ediliyor. Oluşacak gerginlik ortamından faydalanıp, nihai olarak TSK içerisinde kendilerine destek vereceklerini umdukları kişilerin yardımı ile Yürütme ve Yasama organlarını ortadan kaldırmaya ve görevlerini tamamen veya kısmen yapamaz hale getirmeye teşebbüs ettikleri öne sürülüyor. Bu kapsamda, özellikle asker kökenli şüphelilerin görevde oldukları 2003-2004 yıllarında hazırladıkları darbe planlarını uygulamaya koydukları, emekli olmalarına müteakip eylem ve faaliyetlerine devam ederek, örgütün belirlediği strateji doğrultusunda sivil toplum kuruluşlarını yönetip, yönlendirmek amacıyla, bir kısım kuruluşların yönetimine geçtikleri iddia ediliyor. Tüm bu eylem ve faaliyetler dikkate alındığında, örgütün hükümetleri devirip yönetimi ele geçirmeye elverişli olanaklara sahip olduğu öne sürülüyor.

Darbe iddialarının ağırlıklı olduğu ikinci iddianamede Ayışığı, Yakamoz, Eldiven isimli darbe planlarına da yer veriliyor. 

*16 KİşİYE üRGüT YüNETİCİLİğİ İDDİASI* 

Birleştirilen ikinci ve üçüncü davanın sanıklarından emekli Orgeneraller şener Eruygur ve Hurşit Tolon, emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur, Durmuş Ali üzoğlu, İbrahim üzcan, Kemal Aydın ve Neriman Aydın, Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi, Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, Kurmay Albay Cengiz Köylü, emekli Albay Levent Göktaş, üzel Harekat Dairesi eski Başkan vekili İbrahim şahin, Prof. Dr. Yalçın Küçük, YüK eski Başkanı Prof. Dr. Kemal Gürüz ve Genel Kurmay eski Hukuk Müşaviri emekli Tümgeneral Erdal şenel'in örgüt yöneticisi olduğu iddia ediliyor. 

*24 Kİşİ HAKKINDA MüEBBET HAPİS İSTENİYOR*

Emekli Orgeneraller şener Eruygur ve Hurşit Tolon'un 3'er kez, emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur, Durmuş Ali üzoğlu, İbrahim üzcan, Kemal Aydın, Neriman Aydın, Cumhuriyet Gazetesi Ankara temsilcisi Mustafa Ali Balbay, Gazeteci Ahmet Tuncay üzkan, ATO Başkanı Sinan Aygün, Rektörler Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, Fatih Hilmioğlu, Ferit Bernay, Abbas Yurtkuran, Kurmay Albay Mustafa Koç, Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez, üzel Harekat Dairesi eski Başkan Vekili İbrahim şahin, Prof. Dr. Yalçın Küçük, Prof. Dr. Erol Manisalı, Kıdemli Kurmay Albay Cihandar Hasanhanoğlu ve emekli Tümgeneral Erdal şenel'in ise 2'şer kez, Birol Başaran ile davanın firari sanığı eski milletvekili Turhan üömez'in ise bir kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapsi isteniyor. 84 sanığın ise 7,5 yıl ile 67 yıl arasında değişen hapisle cezalandırılması talep ediliyor. 

*İKİNCİ ERGENEKON DAVASI 20 TEMMUZ'DA BAşLAMIşTI*

İkinci iddianamenin kabulünün ardından 20 Temmuz 2007'de aralarında emekli Orgeneraller Hurşit Tolon, şener Eruygur, Esenyurt Belediyesi eski Başkanı Gürbüz üapan, ATO Başkanı Sinan Aygün, Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkan vekili Osman Paksüt'ün eşi Ferda Paksüt, Yeni Parti Genel Başkanı Tuncay üzkan'ın da bulunduğu 18'i tutuklu 56 sanıklı ikinci dava başlamış sanıkların kimlik tespiti yapılmıştı. Mahkeme heyeti Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel'ın tutuksuz yargılanan ATO Başkanı Sinan Aygün ve avukat Levent Temiz'in tutuklanması yönündeki talebi ile sanıkların ve avukatların heyetin ve üye Hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu'nun reddine ilişkin taleplerini değerlendirmek için duruşmayı 6 Ağustos'a ertelemişti.

*üüüNCü DAVA 5 TEMMUZ'DA AüILDI*

Verilen 17 günlük arada İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca hazırlana 3'üncü Ergenekon iddianamesi inceleyen mahkeme heyeti bu iddianameyi de kabul ederek 5 Ağustos 2009'da üçüncü Ergenekon davasını açmıştı. 

Ergenekon davalarının görüldüğü İstanbul 13'üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi 6 Ağustos 2009'da yaptığı oturumda ise üçüncü Ergenekon davasını aralarında fiili ve hukuki irtibat bulunduğu gerekçesi ile ikinci Ergenekon davası ile birleştirmişti. 

*İKİNCİ DAVANIN TUTUKLU SANIKLARI*

Levent Ersöz, Hasan Atilla Uğur, Mustafa Balbay, Birol Başaran, Tuncay üzkan, Adil Serdar Saçan, Gürbüz üapan, Emcet Olcaytu, Osman Gürbüz, Muzaffer üztürk, Hüseyin Keskin, Durmuş Ali üzoğlu, İbrahim üzcan, Kemal Aydın, Neriman Aydın, Mehmet Ali üelebi, Hamza Demir, Süleyman Solmaz

*İKİNCİ DAVADA TUTUKSUZ YARGILANACAK SANIKLAR* 

şener Eruygur, Hurşit Tolon, Sinan Aygün, İlker Güven, Barbaros Hayrettin Altıntaş, Erol Mütercimler, Emim şirin, Hakan şanlı, Yüksel Dilsiz, Ferda Paksüt, Halis Yavuz Işıklar, Ufuk Mehmet Büyükçelebi, Tanju Güvendiren, Adnan Türkan, Tunç Akkoç, Mesut üzcan, Hüseyin Nazlıkul, Adnan Bulut, Merdan Yanardağ, Murat Ağırel, Selim Utku Gümrükçü, Mahir Akkar, Evrim Baykara, Fatma Sibel Yüksek, Arif Doğan, Levent Temiz, Ertaç Giray, Noyan üalıkuşu, Eren Mumcu, ünder Koç, Hasan Hüseyin Uçar, Yaşar Tozkoparan, Doğukan Yorulmaz, Hatice Bahtiyar, Ercüment Ovalı, Muhammed Murat Avar, Siyami Yalçın

İkinci davanın firari sanığı ise eski milletvekili Turhan üömez.

*üüüNCü DAVANIN TUTUKLU SANIKLARI*

Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal (Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü), Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu (eski İnönü üniversitesi Rektörü), Cengiz Köylü , Mustafa Koç, Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez, Mustafa Levent Göktaş (emekli Albay), Hasan Ataman Yıldırım, Mustafa üzbek (eski Türk Metal Sendikası Genel Başkanı), İbrahim şahin (eski üzel Harekat Dairesi Başkanvekili), Fatma Cengiz, Ayhan Atabek, Servet Kaynak, Yaşar Oğuz şahin, Kemalettin Balcı, Zerrar Atik, Murat üavdar, Bülent Güngördü, Fahri Süslü, Mehmet Dalagan, Kenan Temur, Taylan üzgür Kırmızı, Muhammed Sarıkaya, Murat Eke, Emre Baltacı, İlhan Bulayır, Cihan Arık, Ali Oktay şahbaz, Onur üzdemir, Melih Yüksel, Mehmet Koral, Hüdayi ünlüer, Oğuzhan Sağıroğlu, Fahri Kepek, Oğuz Bulut, Ersin Gönenci

*üüüNCü DAVANIN TUTUKSUZ SANIKLARI*

Yalçın Küçük, Prof. Dr. Erol Manisalı (İstanbul üniversitesi emekli öğretim üyesi), Prof. Dr. Rıza Ferit Bernay (eski 19 Mayıs üniversitesi Rektörü ), Prof. Dr. Mustafa Abbas Yurtkuran (eski Uludağ üniversitesi Rektörü), Prof. Dr. Halil Kemal Gürüz (eski YüK Başkanı), Cihandar Hasanhanoğlu , Erbay üolakoğlu , Muhittin Erdal şenel ( eski Genelkurmay Adli Müşaviri emekli Tümgeneral), Engin Aydın, Mustafa Hüseyin Buzoğlu, Münür Kemal Yavuz (Emekli Orgeneral), Tunçer Kılınç (emekli Orgeneral), Hüseyin Vural Vural, İlyas üınar, ünal İnanç, Muhterem Bağcı, Erdal şahin



*05.09.2009 / Ayşegül USTA / İSTANBUL (DHA)*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon’dan mektup!*


*Rahmi TURAN*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*6 Eylül 2009*





*BİR süre önce yayınladığım “Kanla yazılmış mektup”un önemini ifade edebilmek için, bunu bir “Güneydoğu Gazisi”nin kaleme aldığını belirtmiştim.*


Mektubun yazarı *Oktay Yıldırım* gerçek bir Güneydoğu gazisi olmasına ve dağlarda terör çeteleriyle savaşıp yaralanmasına rağmen bu sıfatının kullanılmasından rahatsız olmuş...

Bu defa Silivri 4 No’lu L Tipi Kapalı Cezaevi’nden bir mektup geldi. Mektubun her sayfasında *“Mektup Okuma Komisyonu tarafından GüRüLMüşTüR”* damgası vardı.

Mektubu yine *Oktay Yıldırım* yazmıştı. Ergenekon Davası’nın 1 numaralı sanığı olduğunu bildiren *Oktay Yıldırım’*ın yeni mektubunu (özetleyerek) yayınlıyorum:

** * ** 
“Uzun süreden beri okurunuzum. Bir yanlışlığın düzeltilmesi için bu mektubu yazıyorum. Düzeltilmesini istediğim husus, adımın önüne yazdığınız *‘Güneydoğu Gazisi’* sıfatıdır.

Ben, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nden *“Harp malÃ»lü”* olarak gururla emekliye ayrıldım ve sıfatımı hiçbir yerde, hiçbir yazımda kullanmadım. Bunun yazılmasından da rahatsızlık duyuyorum. Ben yazılarımın sonuna adımın dışında hiçbir şey yazmam, tıpkı sizin gibi... Sadece *Oktay Yıldırım* diye imza atarım. 

Bu tür sıfatların, yazının içeriğinin önüne geçerek bir övünç vesilesi olarak kullanılması beni ziyadesiyle rahatsız ediyor. 

*Bugün başımıza gelenlerin ve ileride gelecek olanların anlatıldığı bir mektuptur o...* Ben bahsi geçen yazıyı, yıllar boyunca verdiğim vatan mücadelesinde, ettiğim yemine sadık kalmanın bir gereği olarak yazdım ve de yazmaya devam ediyorum.”


** * ** 

“Siz, yılların birikimine sahip bir gazetecisiniz. Bu durumda benim *Ergenekon Davası’nın 1 numaralı sanığı* olduğumu bilmelisiniz. şunu da bilmelisiniz ki, burada yargılanıyor olmayı, vatan mücadelesinin bir parçası olarak telakki ediyor ve işte bununla övünüyorum.

Emekli olma nedenim ve gazilik sıfatım, yazdığım herhangi bir yazının sonuna yazılmayacak kadar kutsal ve mahremdir. Bu yüzden bu sıfatı oraya benim yazmadığımı bilmenizi isterim.”


** * ** 

*“Bugün şöyle düşünüyorum:*
Demek ki yıllarca ülkemin dağlarında sağlığımı kaybederek ödediğim diyet yetersizmiş ve şimdi bunu elimde kalan tek şeyle, özgürlüğümle ödemeye devam ediyorum. *Feda olsun!*

Bir gün hukuk önünde suçsuzluğum elbette ki ispat olunacaktır. O gün hep birlikte görmeyi umduğum şey, ülkemdeki hukuk anlayışının yerini, yeri geldiğinde, nasıl da hukuksuzluğun aldığının görülmesidir. Ancak o zaman burada ödediğimiz diyetin bir anlamı olacaktır.”


** * ** 

“Terörist elebaşısından yol haritasının beklendiği şu günler bizlere gösteriyor ki, dağlarda ödediğimiz bedeller, siyasetçiler tarafından yok sayılmıştır.

Anlaşılıyor ki, sevgi, barış, kardeşlik gibi kelimeler kullanılarak terörist taleplerinin sözcülüğünü yapan ve gazetelerde yer alan yazılar hedefine ulaşmıştır. 

Bu noktada yazımı yayınlamış olmanız benim için ayrı bir anlam taşımaktadır.

Sizden istirhamım, adımın önüne yazdığınız *‘Güneydoğu Gazisi’* sıfatını kaldırmanızdır.

Sağlıklı ve mutlu günler dilerim.”



*Oktay YILDIRIM-Silivri 4 No’lu Tutukevi-Ergenekon Esiri*

----------


## bozok

*şakir Süter'in yazdığı darbeci iş adamı kim?* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 07/09/2009* 



Aziz hatırasını anarken, 2007’de kaybettiğimiz gazeteci *şakir Süter*’in bir yazısından alıntı yapmıştık...

Süter, 2006’da yazdığı bir dizi yazıda, bir takım örgütlenmelerden bahsediyordu... Buna göre, bazı önemli iş adamları, bir kısım siyasetçi ve de askerlerin adı geçiyor bir *“darbe”* hareketliliğini yansıtıyordu şakir Süter...

Yazısı, gazetesi Akşam’da *“dizi”* halinde birkaç gün sürecek şekilde yayınlanmıştı... Yazdıkları gazetenin arşivinde mevcut... Bu yazılara bakınca, bugün yaşananlarla da birleştirince ortaya ilginç sonuçlar çıkabiliyor...

Rahmetli Süter, çok iyi bir gazeteciydi.. Bir takım bilgilere ulaşmış, o günün şartlarına göre oldukça ileri bilgiler aktarmış okuyucularına...

Kendisi vefat etmemiş olsaydı, mutlaka o yazısını daha da geliştirecekti ve bizlere daha açık seçik bilgiler sunabilecekti belki de...

üünkü, o tarihdeki yazısında, bazı kişilerden bahsederken açık kimlik kullanamamış...

Kodlamalar yapmış...

Bu durum da şimdi beraberinde bazı soru işaretleri taşıyor, orada kastedilen kişileri tahminle, karineyle çıkarmaya çalışıyoruz...

Acaba, yazıda anılan, *“darbe hazırlıklarından”* bahsedilenler kimlerdir.. şakir Süter, kimlerin izine ulaşabilmişti?.




*Yazıdaki ip uçları...*
2006 Ocak ayının 16. günü şakir Süter bu yazıyı yazmış... Kamuoyunda öyle *“darbe-marbe”* meselesi yok ama Süter, *“AK Parti lideri ve Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın da, belki herkesten çok daha iyi gördüğü bir gerçek var.* *” Birileri “ ciddi ciddi, AKP Hükümeti’nin” yolunu kesmeye çabalıyor... “* demiş.. Gerekçesi de şu...

“Erdoğan, 6 Ocak 2006’da Yeni şafak Gazetesi yazarı Fehmi Koru’nun Feriye Lokantası’nda verdiği yemekte gazetecilere yakınıyor. Yemeğe katılanlardan Okay Gönensin, Vatan’daki köşesinde Başbakan’ın bu yakınmalarını şöyle naklediyor:

- Erdoğan isim vermeden, tanım yapmadan *“birilerinin”* ülkenin ve hükümetin önünü kesmeye çalıştığını söylüyor...

Süter, bundan sonrasını kendisi yazıyor, “O ” birileri” gün olur Londra’nın lüks otellerinden birinde geniş katılımlı bir toplantı düzenler. Türkiye’den sadece *“çok zengin”* değil,* “çok da etkin”* işadamları burada yerlerini alırlar. Pekiyi, nasıl ortadan kaldırılacaktır AKP Hükümeti? üncelikle dış kaynaklı yayınlar harekete geçirilir. Bu,* “yayına dayalı muhalefet”* kısmen ve dengeli biçimde Türkiye’de de başlamıştır...” 



*İşte ilk bilinmeyen!..*


*Darbeci para babaları!..*
şakir Süter burada kimi, yada kimleri kast ediyor.. Bir bilgi sahibi olduğu belli, bazı para sahiplerinin Londra’da buluşarak Tayyip Erdoğan’ı devirmek için organize olduklarından söz edecek kadar iddialı.. Vefat etmemiş olsa şimdi belki de bu isimleri açıklayacaktı..

*Kimdir bu darbeci para babaları..?*

şakir devam ediyor yazısına, “*Ancak AKP’yi devirmek için daha güçlü desteklere ihtiyaç vardır. ürneğin, Türk Silahlı Kuvetleri’nin desteği alınmalıdır. Teşebbüste de bulunulur:*
*AKP bu ülke için zararlı, işbaşından uzaklaştırılması için bizler harekete geçiyoruz, sizin desteğinizi bekliyoruz.*

*Askeriyenin tepe noktalarından tok bir sesle şu yanıt gelir:*

*-Eğer AKP’yi bu kadar zararlı görüyorlarsa, mücadelelerini yapsınlar. Ne yani? Biz, bu mücadeleyi yapacaklarını söyleyenlerin kapılarına birer tank mı gönderelim?!.”* 

şakir Süter aynen böyle yazıyor 2006 yılı başında...

Kimdir bu *“askerden yardım isteyen”* iş adamı..? 

İşte Süter’in yazdıklarının devamı..

“Bu arada, ordu yönetiminden randevu talepleri vardır ama bu talepler geri çevrilir. Temas; eski bir siyasetçi, yerelci, eğitimci ama asıl mesleği mühendis olan kişi tarafından sağlanmaktadır, fakat sonuç alınamaz..” 

Peki bu aracı kimdir?!.. Belli ki Süter bu kişiyi de biliyor ve “Yerelci, eğitimci, mühendis” diye tanımlıyor...

Erdoğan haberdar, boş oturacak hali yok
Londra Zirvesi’nden de, diğer girişimlerden de Başbakan Erdoğan haberdar olur. Boş oturacak değil ya... O da karşı atağa geçer ve bu *“operasyona”* öncülük eden *“patron”* siner!.. 
Bu dizi yazısı şöyle bitiyor..

“Türkiye’de “*düğmeci”* diye adlandırılan Derin Devlet’in tanımı da karışıktır.

Bazı emekli askerlerin ağırlığını hissettirdiği kuruluşlardır. 
Bu kurum ve kuruluşlarla, içli-dışlı olan eski-yeni siyasetçiler de ortaktır.


*şakir Süter 16.01.2006 ”* 


...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon Duruşması'nda gerilim* 

*Tuncay üzkan'ın savunması gerilim yarattı..*

*07.09.2009 / AA / VATAN*




İkinci "Ergenekon" davasının 3. duruşmasına, Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün ile tutuklu sanıklardan gazeteci Tuncay üzkan arasında yaşana tartışma nedeniyle ara verildi.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, kimlik tespitlerinin ardından sanıklara söz verildi.

Sanık Tuncay üzkan, Danıştay sanıklarından Süleyman Esen'i tahliye eden mahkemeden suçunu öğrenmek istediğini söyledi. üzkan'ın sözlerini, duruşma salonundaki izleyiciler alkışlamaya başladı.


*2. ''ERGENEKON'' DAVASININ 3. DURUSMASI*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*


Mahkeme Başkanı şengün de salonda görevli jandarma ekiplerine seslenerek, sanıkların aileleri dışındaki izleyicilerin dışarı çıkarılmasını istedi.

Yerinden kalkan Tuncay üzkan, bu duruma itiraz etti. şengün ile üzkan arasında sözlü tartışma yaşandı. Başkan şengün, üzkan'a dışarı çıkmasını söyledi.

Tartışma devam edince üzkan'ın yerine oturmasını isteyen şengün, _"Burası_ _alkış yeri değil. Tansiyonu yükseltmek kimseye fayda sağlamaz. Lütfen oturur_ _musunuz? Bu sergilediğiniz tavır doğru değil"_ dedi.

Başkan Köksal şengün, Tuncay üzkan'ın konuşmaya devam etmesi üzerine duruşmaya ara verdi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Kirli tezgahın medya ayağı!*


*Mehmet Tezkan* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*07.09.2009*




Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’i unutmadınız değil mi? 

*‘AKP ve Fethullah Gülen cemaatini bitirme planı’* hazırladığı söylenen albayı..

Ne büyük gürültü kopmuştu..

Yaz başıydı, gürültünün borazanlığını Zaman ve Star gazeteleri üstlenmişti.. Aman Allahım ne manşetler atmışlardı..

Ne yorumlar, ne başyazılar çıkmıştı..

üf öf..

Yakalamışlardı işte; belge ortadaydı, darbe planı deşifre olmuştu, dibine kadar gidilmeliydi..

*Peki belge gerçek miydi?*

*Yüzde yüz diyorlardı;* kuşku yok, konuşmaya gerek yok, her şey apaçık ortada.. Belgedeki planın yürürlüğe konulduğunu bile iddia ettiler..

Yandaş olmayan medyayı suçladılar.. Yani bizleri.. Kirli tezgah haberleri yapıyor diye yaftaladılar..

(Meğer kirli tezgahı kendileri yapıyormuş.. Yeni öğrendik..)


*

O gün dedikleri şuydu..

Genelkurmay’da görevli albayın hazırladığı plan çoktan yürürlüğe girdi, merkez medya üzerine düşen görevi yapmaya başladı..

Kirli tezgaha örnekler veriyorlardı..

Hüseyin üelik’in bakanlıktan ayrılırken 500 kişiyi atadığı haberi..

Başbakan’ın yeni uçak aldığı haberi...

Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın *‘üniter devletin çivisi oynamaz’* demeci..

*ürnek bol..* 

Ezcümle, AKP’ye yalakalık kokmayan tüm haberleri kirli tezgahın, darbe planının parçası ilan ettiler..

Kimler mi?

Başrolde.. Zaman’ın Yayın Yönetmeni Ekrem Dumanlı ile Star Gazetesi’nin Yayın Yönetmeni Mustafa Karaalioğlu vardı.. 

Zafer naralarıyla, her gün onlarca kişiye acayip iftiralar attılar.. 


*


*Sonra ne oldu?*

Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, *gerçeğe aykırı belge düzenleyenleri bulmak için* soruşturma açtı.. Belgenin bulunduğu büroda arama yapan polislerin ifadesini aldı..

Genelkurmay da, *‘belgeyi üreten ve sızdıranlar yargılanmalı’* diyerek işin peşini bırakmayacağını lisanı münasiple anlattı..


*

Peki her fırsatta medyaya ahlak dersi vermeye çalışan Ekrem Dumanlı ile Mustafa Karaalioğlu bu gelişmeyi gazetelerinde yayınladı mı?

Hayır.. 

Zaman da, Star da gerçeği okurlarından gizledi.. Haberi sansürledi..

Başka çareleri de yoktu..

Günlerce attıkları manşetlerin ‘yalan olduğu’nu, ‘tezgah olduğu’nu nasıl itiraf edebilirlerdi ki..


*

*Sorum şu..*

*Birileri ortalığı karıştırmak, askeri küçük düşürmek, yıpratmak, kaos ortamından faydalanarak korku imparatorluğunun temelini atmak için sahte denilen belgeyi tedavüle sürmüşse..*

*Başka bir kirli tezgah planlamışsa..*

*Ona tam destek verenler, yayın yapanlar, manşet atanlar, yorum yazanlar, kelle isteyenler de o tezgahın parçası değil midir!*

*Ne dersiniz..*

...

----------


## bozok

*VE KONUşURKEN GüZYAşLARINI TUTAMADI*
**
 

Hayati üzcan 25 Mart 2008 tarihinde Ergenekon Davası nedeniyle gözaltına alındı. üzcan hakkında bu süre içinde yandaş medyada birçok haber çıktı. üzcan’ın tutuklu kaldığı süre içinde 30 yıllık hayat arkadaşı kansere yakalandı. Ancak üzcan’ın bundan haberi olmadı. Geçtiğimiz günlerde duruşmaya çıkarılan üzcan tahliye edildi. üzcan’ın tutuklanmasına geniş yer veren medya ise tahliyesini görmedi.

Odatv olarak Hayati üzcan’a ulaştık. Kendisinin bu süreçte neler yaşadığını sorduk. üzcan Odatv’ye anlattı.


İşte Hayati üzcan’ın açıklamalarının özeti:

*Açıklamanın geniş halini yukarıda video bölümünden dinleyebilirsiniz:*


*“25 Mart 2008 tarihinde gözaltına alındım ancak neden gözaltına alındığımı bilmiyordum. Temmuz ayında iddianame gelince öğrendim.*

*Bu malum örgütün Nato’ya karşı eylem hazırlığından dolayı suçlandım. Evimde Nato’ya ait bilgilerin olduğu CD varmış. TV kanalları, Samanyolu başta olmak üzere, “Nato’ya karşı suikast planları”* diye haber geçtiler.


İddianame Temmuz ayında yayınlandı. Mayıs ayında Vakit, Bugün gazetesi, Samanyolu TV suikast planlarından söz etti. 


Her gün hakkınızda bir şeyler yazılıyordu… Yanıt verecek durumda değilsiniz. Mektup yazıyorsunuz dinleyen yok…


Duruşmamız başladı. Sorduk nerden buldunuz CD’yi diye… Aramalarda bulduk yanıtı aldım… Ancak tutanaklara baktığımızda böyle bir CD’den bahsedilmiyor, yani yok… Polis aramalarda istediğimiz halde avukat bulundurmamış. İzmir Emniyeti’nden aramalara avukatın girmediğine dair görüntüler geldi bize… Polis “*aramalarda avukat bulunduramayız”* dedi bana. Sordum; CD’lerin numaraları var mı? O da yok… Ellerinde 50 adet CD var ama ben o CD’lerde ne olduğunu bilmiyorum ki…


İşte burada hukuka uygun olmayan delil toplama yapıldı. Ceza muhakemeleri kanunun emir buyurduğu hükümler doğrultusunda yapılmadı. Mesela bakın, aramalarda benimle ilgili olanlar mühürlenmemiş, torbalara konmuş o kadar.


Adeta avukat oldum kendi sorunlarımı yaşayarak.


Benim hakkımda 1. sayfadan haber yapanlar, şimdi tahliye oldum, neden görmezden geliyorlar… Bu bir psikolojik harptir. Bunlar batı merkezlerinden kaynaklanan bir zincirin, bir gladyonun memuru olan basınıdır.


Bana yapılan her şey iftiradan ibaretti.


TSK’ya karşı , Cumhuriyet’e karşı, Atatürkçülere ve Ulusal Kanal’a karşı yapılan bir psikolojik savaştır bu.


Bir çok insanın eşi, kardeşi dışarıda kalp krizi geçirdi, kanser oldu. Benim eşim kanser oldu. Ben içerdeyim diye bana söylememişler…


Ben ne diyeyim…Ergenekon iftiralarının sonuçlarından biri bu. 

şahsileştirmiyorum elbette ama diğer arkadaşlarımız da acı çekti. Ben 30 yıllık hayat arkadaşımı kaybediyorum.”




*Odatv.com*
1 Eylül 2009

----------


## bozok

*Süter'den devam*


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yaz Tarihi: 08/09/2009* 





Vefatının yıl dönümü vesilesi ile de yazılarına göz attığımız gazeteci şakir Süter’in satırlarından yaptığımız alıntı ilgi 
topladı.. Yazının tamamı 
Akşam gazetesinin internet sitesi arşivinde mevcut, 
benim bu köşeye tümünü 
almam imkansız..
Ama istekler çerçevesinde, rahmetlinin yazısından ilginç bir özet alıntı daha yapalım..
Böylece, bu çok kıymetli gazeteciyi bir kere daha rahmetle anmış oluruz..
şakir Süter’in 2006 Ocak ayı ortasında Akşam gazetesinde yazdığı diziden bazı satırlar şöyle.. (Süter bazı sermaye ağalarının hükümeti devirmek için darbe peşinde olduklarını ileri sürmüştü..)
“2005’in içine girildiği günlerde, yani tam bir yıl önce bugünlerde..
AKP’den büyük rahatsızlık duyan etkili işadamları tekrar askerin kapısını çalmaya yönelirler.
Asker, daha önce olduğu gibi yine uzak durmaktadır ama ‘ne istendiğini’de bilmek ister.
‘Aracı’ durumundaki kişiye sorulur:
- Ne istiyorlar?
- Bu gidişata bir ‘Dur’ denilmesi için, askerin ‘bir biçimde müdahil olması’ isteniyor.
Hükümetin değiştirilmesinin niçin istendiğini asker kanadı biliyordu.

*Nerde kitleler?!*
*üzetle...*
ülkenin yüksek menfaatleri değil, iş dünyasının çıkarlarıydı aslolan.
Kendi önlerinin açılması için hükümetin yolunun kesilmesi, bunun için de askerin devreye girmesi isteniyordu.
şu anda emekli olan Paşa ile işadamlarının ‘aracısı’ arasında bakın nasıl bir konuşma geçiyor:
- Memurlar, maaşlarına zam almak için onbinlerce kişiyi meydanlara topluyorlar mı?
- Topluyorlar!
- Haklarını almak için onbinlerce çiftçi meydanlara dökülüyor mu?
- Dökülüyor.
- Pekiyi.. Siz hiç gerek Kıbrıs konusunda, gerekse *‘Türkiye elden gidiyor’* diyerek 20-30 bin kişiyi bir arada gördünüz mü?
Hiç cevap beklemeden devam ediyor Paşa:
*- Biz, asker olarak meydanlara insan toplayamayız. Ama 50-100 bin kişi meydanları doldurup ‘Türkiye nereye gidiyor?’ diye sormaya başlarsa, bu durumda da sessiz kalmayız!*
Konuşma bitiyor.
*O gün bugündür..*
*Türkiye’de meydanlara 50-100 bin kişiyi toplayacak bir lider aranıyor!*

*Orduya bilgiler*
Bu arada, orduyu ‘bir biçimde müdahil olması’ için, ‘tahrik’ amaçlı çarpıcı bilgiler de Genelkurmay duvarlarından öteye geçirilir.
ürneğin:
‘AKP, büyük sermayeyi kontrol etmeye başladı. Sermayenin ulusal karakteri de değişime uğruyor.’
ürneğin:
‘AKP’nin parti olarak *4.5 milyar dolarlık* bir serveti birikti ve daha da artmaktadır.’
ürneğin:
‘80 bin cami, tamamen AKP’nin kontrolüne geçmiştir.’
Vs...
Bu bilgiler bir kenara not edilip ‘araştırılmaya değer’ bulunur ama kışladan yine bir ses çıkmamaktadır.
Sonuçta, şu karara varılır:
*- Ordu, ‘ne haliniz varsa görün’ demiyor. ‘Peşinden onbinleri sürükleyecek bir lider’ bulunmasını tavsiye ediyor.*
üyle ama.. Kolay mı karizmatik, kitleleri ardından sürükleyecek bir lider 
bulmak.
Yeni isimler aranır, bir türlü bulunamaz. Bulunanlara da mevcut siyasiler burun kıvırırlar.
Yeniler, eskilerin ‘ayak oyunlarından’ çekindikleri için istekli değillerdir zaten. Gerek sağ, gerekse solda lider aday adayları, tam anlamıyla birbirlerinin kurdudur. ’Ben olmayacaksam, o da olmasın’ mantığıyla siyasi mücadele sürgit yapılır.
*Tayyip Erdoğan* da mesafe almaya, yeni cepheler kazanmaya, karşı ataklar yapmaya devam eder. Karşısına kim çıkarsa çıksın, mücadele etmekten çekinmez;* hem ‘karşı taraftaki’ çaresizliğin, hem de kendi gücünün farkındadır* Erdoğan. Yani, ‘düğmecilerin’ işi hiç de kolay değildir.
Büyük bir istek ve arzuyla düğmeye basılmak istendiği doğrudur ama ya arkası?
‘Düğmeye bastın’ diyelim; sonra?
İşte bu ‘düğmeye basma sonrası’ meçhul kaldıkça...
Tayyip Erdoğan gücünü korumayı sürdürecektir.
Rakiplerine de bir iş kalıyor:
- Tayyip Erdoğan’ın hata yapması için dua etmek!..” 

şakir Süter böyle yazmıştı...

...

----------


## bozok

*Gizli tanıktan şok ifade* 



*Gizli tanık yazılı ifade verdi: Kandırıldım* 

*12.09.2009 / Cem EMİR/DİYARBAKIR, (DHA)* 

şırnak ve çevresinde işlenen faili meçhul cinayetlerin sorumlusu olduğu iddiasıyla tutuklanan Kayseri İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz davasının hem tutuklu sanığı hem de ‘Tükenmez Kalem’ rumuzlu gezli tanığı olan PKK itirafçısı Abdülhakim Güven, mahkemeye verdiği yazılı ifadesinde soruşturmayı yürüten savcı tarafından kandırıldığını ileri sürdü.


şırnak’ta 1993-1995 yılları arasında işlenen 23 faili meçhul cinayetten sorumlu olarak yargılanan ve aralarında Kayseri İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz’ün de bulunduğu 6’sı tutuklu 1’i tutuksuz 7 sanık içinde yer alan Abdülhakim Güven, davada ayrıca Fırat Altın adı ve *‘Tükenmez Kalem’* rumuzuyla gizli tanık. Abdulhakim Güven dün Diyarbakır 6’ıncı Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki duruşmada yazılı ifadesini verdi. Mahkemenin 18 Eylül günkü duruşma okunmasına karar veridği yazılı ifadede Abdülhakim Güven, PKK örgütü ile bağı koptuktan sonra sistematik olarak hedef durumuna getirildiğini iddia etti. 


*“İTİRAFüI ANILMAK İSTEMİYORUM”*

Abdülhakim Güven yazılı ifadesinde *‘örgüte yönelik büyük tahribatlar yaratan şahıs’* olarak tanımladı. 

Güven, _“İtirafçılık adıyla anılmak benim de hiç bir zaman hoşuma gitmemiştir. İtirafçı olmamam ve anılmamam için her şeyi vermeye hazır olduğumu da özellikle belirtmek istiyorum. Ben itirafçı olarak anılmaktansa PKK’ya karşı bir vatandaş, onları benimsemeyen reddeden bir toplum bireyi olmayı yeğlerim. üünkü toplumumuzda hiç de iyi gözle görülmüyor bu müessese. Bu durumda yaşamak hiçbir insanın hoşuna gitmez çünkü ben, ben olarak yaşamadım”_ dedi.


*“DEVLETE HİZMET ETMEK BOYNUMUN BORCUDUR”*

Bütün çabalarına rağmen kimliğinin deşifre edildiğini, zaman zaman güvenlik kuvvetlerinin de bazen hassasiyetten uzak davranışları olduğunu öne süren Abdülhakim Güven, el yazısı ile kaleme aldığı 33 sayfalık savunmasında şu ifadelere yer verdi:

_“Annemin taziyesine gidemedim. Bundan acı bir şey yaşanabilir mi? Ve içimde korkunç bir acı olarak halen tazeliğini koruyor. Bunları anlatmamdaki kasıt normal bir insanımızın yaşadığı özgürlükte yaşama şansım yoktur. 5 yıl örgüt içinde kaldım. 10-15 yıldır da devlete yakın duruyorum. Devletin çıkarına olmayan hiçbir şeyin içinde olmadım, olmam da söz konusu değildir. Hep çamurla, hep zorluklarla, endişelerle, baskılarla dayatmalarla geçirdim. Yani şunu rahatlıkla söylebilirim ki, telafisi imkansız ruhi ve psikolojik tahribatlar yaşadım. Ben devletle birlikte oldum, olmamın nedeni de kanunların gereğiydi. ürgütün çökertilmesi, ilişkilerinin deşifre edilmesi yönünde elimden geldiği kadar bütün kapasitemi kullanarak, katkıda bulunmaya hem kanun karşısında hem de boynumun borcu diye algıladım ve öylede davrandım.”_


*“VATAN HAİNİ SUüLAMASI ACI VERİYOR“*

Bölücü terör örgütünden ayrılınca başına gelenleri duyanların, ayrılmayı istese bile ayrılmaktan vazgeçebileceğini söyleyen Abdülhakim Güven, “ürgüttün ayrılmak bu denli insanları felaketlere sürüklüyorsa ayrılmayı düşünen insanların vay haline” dedi.


Kendisinin tehdit, şantaj ve karalama saldırılarıyla karşı karşıya kaldığını ileri süren Abdülhakim Güven, tutuklu yargılandığı bu dava açılmadan önce soruşturmayı yapan savcıya da suçlamada bulundu. Güven, savcıyla ilgili şu iddiaları ortaya attı:

_“Ben sadece devletin yanında yer alıp onunla beraber hareket eederken, devletin savcısının beni vatan hainliğiyle ve yasadışı örgüt üyeliği ile suçlaması ayrı bir acı vermektedir. Ben örgüt üyesiydim. Ancak bir defa örgüt üyesi oldum. Yasadışı terör örgütüne bir kere üye oldum. Hayatım zehir oldu. Bir daha asla düşünmedim asla da düşünmeyeceğim. üürüteceğim hayatım olmadığından bunun olması imkansızdır. Aslında ben tam tamına terör mağduruyum.”_

Güven yazılı savunmasında, kendisinin günah keçisi yapıldığını iddia ederek, _“Benim burada tutulmam bu ülke için bir fayda sağlamaz aksine zarar verecektir. Ancak devlet düşmanlarına, örgüte moral ve psikolojik destek sağlar. İçinde bulundukları durumun örgütün yapmak istediklerine parallelik arz eden bu yaklaşım bana çok anlamsız geliyor. Söylenen ve anlatılanların hepsi düzmecedir”_ dedi.


*“ABDULKADİR AYGAN BENİ üLDüRMEK İSTEDİ”*

Abdülhakim Güven, yargılandıkları davaya ilişkin canını kurtarmak için terör örgütüne sığındığını iddia ettiği eski PKK itirafçısı Abdulkadir Aygan’ın ifadelerinin dikkate alındığını savundu. 

Aygan’ın kendisini öldürmek istediğini ileri süren Güven, _“Hayatıma kasteden Abdulkadir Aygan gibi şahısları referans göstermek süretiyle kimse beni suçlayamaz. Suçlasa dahi bu adil olamaz. Bu adı geçen şahıs gelsin yüzüme yiğitçe doğruları anlatsın ben kabul edeyim. Canını kurtarmak için örgütün himayesine girmiş bu şahıs, beni de şahsımda devleti de öcü gibi göstermektedir”_ dedi.


*“GİZLİ TANIK OLMAM İüİN TEHDİT EDİLDİM“*

‘Tükenmez Kalem’ Abdülhakim Güven, Albay Temizöz davasında gizli tanık olması için tehdit edildiğini ileri sürdü. Güven, şunları söyledi:

_“Bana gizli tanık olmam halinde beni bütün bu konulardan uzak tutacaklarını ne işimden ne ailemden ne de özgürce yaşamamdan geri kalmayacağımı bu korunda her türlü sözü vererek, defalarca üzerine basa basa söyleyip durdular. Bana gereken her türlü kolaylığı sağlayacaklarını, buna güçlerinin yettiğini aksi taktirde beni cezaevinde çürüteceklerini belirttiler. Açıkça kelle istiyorum diyordu. ünemli kişilerle ilgili açıklama yapmam için dayatılıyordu. üzellikle aynı savcı ellerinde Abdulkadir Aygan’ın ifadeleri olduğunu, zaten bu ifadeyle her şeyin ortada olduğunu ki bu şahsın benimle ilgili de bir çok iftiraları olduğunu ben de biliyordum. Sizi hiç kimse kurtaramaz diyordu. Polis memurları da teyit ediyordu. Açıkçası tehditlerle şantajlarla beni korkunç bir kumpasa attılar.”_


*“YüZüMü DEğİşTİRME SüZü VERDİLER*”

Kendisine yüzünün değiştirileceği sözü verildiğini ileri süren Abdülhakim Güven,_ “Sonuç itibariyle düzmece, gerçeklerden hakikatlardan yoksun maddi temeli olmayan açıklamalara imza atmam ve gizli tanık olmam gerektiğinden başka yol bırakmadılar” dedi. Güven sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü:“_

_“Zaten öteden beri korkunç baskı ve kötü ruh hali içindeydim. Ben de bunun üzerine dediklerine boyun eğdim. Bu aşamadan sonra tavırları değişti. Savcı bana bazı gerçeklerden uzak bazı vaadlerde bulundu. Bu vaadlerin içinde yurtdışına gönderme ve çektiğim bütün acıları sona erdirme gibi kimlik bilgilerimin ve yüzümün değiştirilmesi, yüzde yüz koruma, bütün aile fertlerimle ilgilide aynı olanakları sağlayacağını defalarca söz verdi. Ve bu konuda teredütümün olmaması gerektiğini belirtti. İşin doğrusu bu gelişmeler böyle yaşandıktan sonra durup düşündüm. Hangi devlete hizmet ettiklerini bir türlü çözemedim. Bunu halen de aklım almıyor.”_


*“üRGüTE TESLİM EDERLER DİYE ENDİşELENDİM”*

Cezaevinde kendisiyle görüşen savcıyı, kendisini devlete karşı kullanamayacaklarını açık bir dille ifade ettiğini söylediğini anlatan Abdülhakim Güven,_ “Aynı savcı örgütle devletin görüştüğünü söylerek beni dehşete düşürdü. Ben de bizi PKK terör örgütüne teslim ederler mi diye endişelendim. ‘Tükenmez Kalem’ adı altında benden alınan gizli tanık ifademin hangi şartlar altında alındığını gerçek bilinerek, gizli tanık ‘Tükenmez Kalem’ ifademin geçersiz olduğunu, içeriğini bilmeden imzaladığımı gerçek ifademin şu anki beyanlarım olduğunu önemle belirtmek istiyorum”_ dedi.


VATAN GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Balbay: "Bana atfedilen günlükler benim değil"*

*Haber : Cem TURSUN – İSTANBUL DHA / A.A14 Eylül 2009*

**

*İkinci “Ergenekon” davasının tutuklu sanığı Cumhuriyet gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi sanık Mustafa Balbay, “İddianamede yer alan ve bana atfedilen günlük adındaki notlar bana ait değildir” dedi. Tutuklu sanık Ali üzoğlu ise "Savcı Zekeriya üz’ün hangi gerekçeyle askerlik yapmadığının araştırılmasını istiyorum" dedi.*


İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmanın öğleden sonraki bölümünde söz alan tutuklu sanık Hasan Atilla Uğur, bütün hayatını terör örgütü PKK ile mücadeleye adadığını belirterek, bu örgütle ilişkili kişilerle bağlantı kurduğu iddialarının doğru olmadığını, bunların iftira olduğunu söyledi.

Sanık Mustafa Balbay da bütün yaz boyunca avukatıyla beraber suçlamalarla ilgili somut delilleri irdelemeye çalıştıklarını, ortaya atılan delillerin, delil niteliği taşıyıp taşımadığına ilişkin mahkemenin karar vermesini istedi.

_“İddianamede yer alan ve bana atfedilen günlük adındaki notlar bana ait değildir”_ diyen Balbay, _“Yaz boyunca bu iddiaları araştırdım. İlk gördüğümde 'bu montaj olabilir' demiştim. 10 yıllık notlar 2 dakika 33 saniyede oluşturulmuş görünüyor. Ben eskiden atletizmle uğraştım. Usain Bolt olsam bu kadar sürede günlük oluşturamam. Bunun kopya olduğu açıktır. Bunun delil olup olamayacağını mahkemenize bırakıyorum”_ dedi.

Bilgisayarına da el konulduğunu, kendisine bir kopyasının verilmediğini ifade eden Balbay, Savcı Nihat Taşkın'ın 19 Ocak tarihli yazısına karşın hala bilgisayarının ya da imajının (kopyası) teslim edilmediğini anlattı.

İş yeri olan Cumhuriyet gazetesinin Ankara Bürosu'nda el konulan bilgisayarların da imajının verilmediğini belirten Balbay, _“üıkartıldığım mahkemede hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu, bana sorular yöneltti. O sorulara ilişkin bilgisayar imajları 7 Temmuzda çıkartılmış. CMK'ya göre imajlar olay mahallinde verilmeli. Bunlar delil değeri taşır mı? Bana atfedilen notlar üzerinden başkaları da suçlandığı için bunların delil değeri taşıyıp taşımadıklarına ilişkin karar çıkartılması çok önemli”_ diye konuştu.

ABD Büyükelçisi ile gizli kapaklı toplantı yaptığına ilişkin iddialar olduğunu dile getiren Balbay,* “gizli kapaklı”* olduğu iddia edilen toplantının ABD Büyükelçisi ile gazeteciler Fikret Bila, Erdal Sağlam ve Mustafa üncel'in de katıldığı resmi yemek olduğunu kaydetti.

*“YARGISIZ İNFAZ”*

Hakkında *“yargısız infazın”* söz konusu olduğunu ileri süren Balbay, Cumhuriyet gazetesinin Ankara Bürosu'nun santral telefonundan yapılan bütün görüşmelerinden sorumlu tutulduğunu vurguladı. Balbay, şöyle devam etti:

_“Bir kişiyle 300 kere görüşme yapmam çok saçma geldi. Muhabirler konuşmuş, gazetecilik ilişkileri var. Haber alıp haber veriyorlar. Bu sorular bana soruluyor. Gazeteciliğimden hiçbir endişem yok. Yanıt veremeyeceğim hiçbir soru yok. Bilgisayarların imajının verilmemesi, içeriğinin kopya olması, farklı zamanlardaki metinlerin bir araya getirilmesi, çok büyük bir usulü hata olduğunu gösterir. Bunun altını çiziyorum.”_

Tutuklu sanık Tuncay üzkan da iddianamede suçunun delillerinin kendisine söylenmediğini, ancak 3 satırla tutukluluğunun devam ettiğini söyledi.

üzkan, 1 yıldır tutuklu olduğunu, 11 kere de tutukluluğunun devamı yönünde karar verildiğini ifade ederek, elde edilen delillerin CMK'ya uygun olup olmadığının mahkemece değerlendirilmesini istedi.

*üZDEN üRNEK’İ ZİYARET ETTİM*

üzden ürnek’in günlüklerinde adının geçtiğini belirten üzkan, _“Benim adım iki kere geçiyor günlüklerde. Evet, üzden ürnek’i ziyaret ettim. Bir kanal kuruyordum ve bana Oyak’tan reklam verir misiniz? Recep Tayyip Erdoğan bana saldırırsa beni korur musunuz? diye sordum. Aynı soruları o dönem Başbakan olan Abdullah Gül’e ve Bülent Arınç’a da sordum"_ dedi.

_“Ben mahkemeden benim haklarımı savunmasını istiyorum. İddianamede konuştuğum kişinin adı M.A olarak kodlanmış. O dehşetengiz M.A, sanatçı Metin Akpınar’dır. Yine S.B ile yaptığım görüşme örgüte eleman kattığım iddiasıyla konulmuş iddianameye, o kişi de Prof. Dr. Süheyl Batum’dur. Kuracağım Yeni Parti hakkında görüşmüştüm."_ 

Adil yargılanmak istediğini ifade eden üzkan, mahkemenin kendi hakkını savunmasını istedi.

üzkan, _“terör örgütünün delili olarak gösterilen telefon konuşmasını yaptığı M.A'nın Metin Akpınar”, “örgüte yeni eleman kazandırmasının delili olarak gösterilen konuşmayı gerçekleştirdiği S.B'nin de Süheyl Batum”_ olduğunu söyledi.


*KATİL OLDUğUM SüYLENİYOR, BUNU KIZIMA NASIL AüIKLAYACAğIM*

Bu arada öğleden önceki oturumda tutuklu sanık Tuncay üzkan’ın yakınları koli içerisinde üzkan tarafından yazılan kitapları duruşma salonuna getirdiği öğrenildi. Jandarma tarafından tek tek aranan kitaplar üzkan’ın avukatları tarafından teslim alındığı görüldü.

Talepleri alınan sanıklardan Tuncay üzkan,_ “Benim kızım bu davayı izliyor. İddianamede benim ruhsatsız silahlarımın olduğu, emir aldığım yazıyor. Burada benim katil olduğum söyleniyorsa, ben bunu nasıl açıklayacağım kızıma"_ diye tepki gösterdi.

üzerine atılı suçları öğrenmek istediğini söyleyen üzkan,* “Bu CMYK yürürlükte mi? Bu labirent artık kırılmalı. Benim suçum açıklanırsa ihsas-ı rey olur diyorsunuz. Her ay benim dosyam inceleniyor mu? Benim Adil Serdar Saçan’dan belge almaya mı ihtiyacım var. Ben burada niçin yattığımı bilmeden nasıl yatarım? Bir Cumhuriyet çalışma grubu var. Bu iddianameye göre ben o grubun parçasıyım, içindeyim ve katılıyorum onlara. Benim adım sadece AKP iktidarı tarafından tasfiye edilen gazeteciler arasında yer alıyor. Başbakanın hırsı ve hıncı nedeniyle bu noktaya geldik"* diye konuştu.

Mahkeme heyetine başkanlık yapan üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese de üzkan'a iddianamenin CMK'daki uygulamaya göre okunduğunu, mahkemenin herhangi bir kimsenin etkisi altında kalmadığını ve adil yargılama gerçekleştirdiğini, iddianamenin adı gibi savcıların iddialarından oluştuğunu kaydetti.


*“CEZAEVİ İüERİYE ATTIğIM İNSANLARLA DOLU”*

Tutuklu sanık Adil Serdar Saçan ise birinci *“Ergenekon”* dava dosyasına MİT'ten gönderilen 6 adet CD'nin kendisine verilmesini istediğini, ancak o dava birleşmediği için mahkemenin bunu kabul etmediğini söyledi.

Saçan, birinci iddianamedeki sanıklar ile ilişkilendirildiğini ifade ederek, _“Tuncay Güney, ümit Oğuztan hakkında soruşturma yapan kişiyim. Davayı kapatmakla suçlanıyorum. Bu belgeleri alıp götürdüğüm söyleniyor. Peki ama MİT'e CD'ler nasıl gitti”_ dedi.

Hakkında müebbet hapis cezası istenen örgüt yöneticilerinin hiç ifadesi alınmadan tensiple, itirazla tahliye edildiğini, kendisi hakkında 20 yıl hapis cezası istendiğini belirten Saçan, şunları söyledi:

_“Beni neden içeride tuttuğunuzu açıklamalısınız. İçeriye attığım insanlarla aynı örgütte ve yan yana koğuşlarda tutuluyorum. Buradaki 4 No'lu cezaevinin üçte ikisi çete suçlularıyla dolu. Yarı yarıya içeriye attığım insanlarla dolu. Beni cezaevinde koruyabileceğinizi mi sanıyorsunuz. Avukatımla görüşemiyorum. Hastaneye gidemiyorum.”_


*SAVCI üZ’üN NEDEN ASKERLİK YAPMADIğI ARAşTIRILSIN*

Tutuklu sanık Ali üzoğlu, _“Bu iddianameyi ne mahkeme ne de savcılık okumuş. Okuduğumuzda hayrete düştük. üç kez müebbet isteniyor hakkımda. Umarım onu da alırım. Bu iddianamede yer alan belgelerin yüzde 25’i sahte. Savcı Zekeriya üz’ün hangi gerekçeyle askerlik yapmadığının araştırılmasını istiyorum. Bu savcı CİA’den yabancı ajanlarla mı buluştu? Bunlar araştırılsın? İntihar eden Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü üzel Hareket Daire Başkanı Behçet Oktay’ın kimlerle olduğu, onu bırakan Emniyet müdürünün kim olduğu araştırılsın. Oktay’ın intihar ettiği günden bir sonraki gün Genelkurmay’la bir randevusu var mıydı? Bunlar açığa çıksın. Emniyet’te TSK’ya ait silah ve mühimmat var mı? Bunlar tespit edilsin"_ diye taleplerde bulundu. 

*“BEN YAPMADIM"*

Yalçın Küçük, son oturumda şiddetli yağmur nedeniyle Ergenekon davasının görüldüğü salonda meydana gelen elektrik kesintisi ve kafaterya bölümündeki çatının çökmesiyle de ilgili olarak, _“Ben yapmadım"_ dedi. Küçük, _“Gök gürledi, yağmur yağdı, elektrikler kesildi, tavan çöktü, mahkeme durdu. Bunu ben yapmadım. Bununla benim hiçbir ilgim yoktur. Bunu da iddianameye yazmayın"_ diye konuştu. Bu sözler salonda gülüşmelere neden oldu.

...

----------


## bozok

*"Ergenekon" Hatalarında Israr Sami Selçuk'u Kızdırıyor*


*Açık İstihbarat*
*09.09.2009*



Yargıtay Onursal Başkanı Sami Selçuk, HaberTürk'ten Muharrem Sarıkaya'nın programında "Ergenekon" davası ile ilgili hakimleri ve savcıları eleştirdi. Yargıda yapılması planlanan değişikliklerle ilgili görüşlerini dile getiren Selçuk; _"Ergenekon"_ davası ile ilgili yapılan uyarıların dikkate alınmamasından da şikayetçi oldu. 

En son davada; iddianamelerin özetlenerek okunmasını eleştirerek sözlerine başlayan Selçuk; 

_"iddianame özet okunmaz. Bu hakkı nereden alıyorsunuz"_

şeklinde konuştu. 

Selçuk; Sarıkaya'nın; "böyle uzun iddianame olur mu?" sorusuna ise mealen şu cevaı verdi. 

"_Böyle bir iddianame olmaz zaten. Yasa ; iddianamedenin herhangi bir olayla ilişkilendirilerek yazılacağını söyler. Bir kaç cümle ile özetlersiniz ve olay ekte dersiniz. İddianameyi lüzumsuz şeylerle uzun uzun yazmasınız"_

Yargıtay Onursal Başkanı olarak yaptığı uyarıların dikkate alınmamasından rahatsız olduğu anlaşılan Sami Selçuk , dava ile ilgili hatada ısrar edilmesi ile ilgili şunları şöyledi : 

_"Birileri sizi ikaz ediyorsa, boş konuşmuyordur herhalde. Niye hale aynen devam ediyorlar anlamıyorum. Acaba yanlış mı yapıyoruz diye niye kendilerine sormuyorlar"_

_..._

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon*


Mustafa Kemal’in, “Ergenekon” lideri olduğunu “biliyorduk”, ama bir okuyucumun dikkatinden kaçmamış: Ergenekon savcıları 3. iddianamede, Atatürk’ün kendi el yazısıyla notlar düştüğü, *“Medeni Bilgiler”* kitabını da eski Türk Metal Sendikası Başkanı Mustafa üzbek’e ayrılan ek delil klasörlerinde suç unsuru olarak göstermişler. Atatürk, kendi el yazısıyla oluşturduğu notlarından, Profesör Afet İnan’a yazdırdığı bu kitabında, millet tanımını yapıyor. 

_“Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ni kuran Türkiye halkına Türk milleti denir”_ dedikten sonra şunları da ilave eder; _“Türk devleti, halk iradesi olan cumhuriyetle idare olunur bir devlettir... Türk devleti laiktir. Her reşit, dinini seçmekte serbesttir... Türk milletinin dili Türkçedir.”_ 

Anlaşıldı mı, Atatürk’ü neden sevmedikleri ve şu sırada, bu kavramlara neden karşı çıktıkları?


*18.09.2009 / ALTEMUR KILIü / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON RAPORU HAZIRLAYAN CORNELL VE JENKINS KİM?*
** 
 

Bir süre önce yayımlanan ve kimi basın ve yayın kuruluşlarınca özeti sunulan Gareth H. Jenkins’in, Ergenekon raporu olarak bilinen *“Türkiye’nin Ergenekon Soruşturması”* adlı raporu geçtiğimiz günlerde kimi tartışmalara sebep oldu. Bu tartışmaların bir kısmı raporun içerdikleriyle ilgiliyken, bir kısmı da raporu yazan Jenkins ya da raporu hazırlatan Johns Hopkins üniversitesi’ne bağlı Orta Asya- Kafkas Enstitüsü ile ya da enstitünün araştırma müdürü Svante Cornell ile ilgiliydi. Raporun genel hatlarıyla neler içerdiğini odatv.com olarak önceden yazmıştık. Peki , o halde raporu hazırlayan Gareth Jenkins ve hazırlatan Svante Cornell kim?

Gareth H. Jenkins, 1989’dan beri İstanbul’da yaşayan, Türkiye ve çevresinin politikası ve ekonomisi hakkında yazılar yazan İngiliz gazeteci ve yazar . İngiliz The Sunday Times’tan Mısır’ın El Ahram gazetesine kadar çeşitli gazetelerde de yazıları bulunan gazetecinin International Institute for Strategic Studies tarafından yayımlanan makaleleri ve The Economist Intelligence Unit tarafından basılan kitapları da mevcut. Jenkins ismi bu rapor sayesinde duyulmuş olsa da, yazar rapordaki düşüncelerine benzer düşünceleri farklı yayın organlarında da dile getiriyor. Bunlardan biri* “Derin Devlet”* Komplosu (“Deep State” Conspiracy) başlığı altında ISN Security Watch’da Ocak 2009’da çıkan yazısı. Yazar, 11. Ergenekon dalgası üzerinden soruşturmayı anlatırken; davanın toplumda kutuplaşmalara yol açtığından bahsediyor.

Svante Cornell, ODTü’de Uluslar arası İlişkiler Fakültesi’nde çalıştıktan ve Uppsala üniversitesi’nde doktorasını aldıktan sonra bir süre İsveç Savaş Bilimleri Kraliyet Akademisi’nde ders veriyor. 2002-2003’te Amerikan Devleti’ne bağlı Foreign Service Institute adı verilen Dışişleri Bakanlığı bünyesinde çalışacak olanları eğiten enstitüde çalışan Cornell, şu an Johns Hopkins üniversitesi-SAIS’te yardımcı doçent olarak görev yapıyor. Jamestown Vakfı’nın aktif bir üyesi olan Cornell Kafkasya, Doğu Avrupa ve Orta Asya üzerine çalışmalar yapıyor. üzellikle Rusya-Gürcistan Savaşı hakkında söyledikleri son zamanlarda referans alınıyor. Bu konuda, savaşın Orta Asya’daki ABD müttefikleri açısından olumsuz sonuçlar doğuracağını, ABD’ye olan inançlarının azalacağını, hatta bu bölgede Rusya’yı lider Amerika’yı ise istikrarsızlaştırıcı bir konuma getireceğini yazmıştı.


*Odatv.com*
5 Eylül 2009

----------


## bozok

*''ünlem alınmazsa Türkiye parçalanacak''* 



*19.09.2009 / DHA / VATAN GZT.* 

ERGENEKON Soruşturması'nı yürüten İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nca davanın görüldüğü İstanbul 13'üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderilen ek klasörler arasında Doç. Dr. ümit Sayın'ın Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na gönderdiği bir raporda yer aldı. 2004 tarihli raporda Türkiye'nin kritik bir dönemden geçtiğini, örgütlenip önlem alınmazsa parçalanacağını belirten ümit Sayın, bu parçalanma planında sahte verilerle olduğu iddia edilen yaklaşık 43 etnik grubun tam bağımsızlığının hedeflendiğini iddia etti. 

*BİLGİLENDİRİCİ üN RAPOR*
Birinci davada sanık olan ikinci davada da gizli tanık 'Anadolu' olduğu iddia edilen Doç. Dr. ümit Sayın, raporuna gizli notu düştü. Giriş bölümünde "Türkiye'nin bütünlüğünü ortadan kaldırmaya azmetmiş iç ve dış düşmanlara karşı TSK'nin ve akademisyenlerin örgütlenmesi ve yapmaları olası psikoljik savaş üzerine bilgilendirici ön rapor" olduğunu yazdı.

ünbilginin sunulduğu makamlar olarak ise Genelkurmay İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı, Psikoljik Harp Dairesi, üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı, MGK ve ilgili birimler gösterdi. Raporun konu başlığında ise "Türkiye'nin ulusal güvenliğinin ve bölünmez bütünlüğünün korunması için tüm ülke çapında başlatılmış olan yeni Kuvayi Milliye hareketini, TSK, akademisyenler ve aydınlarla birlikte sürdürülmesi için koordine olarak örgütlenilmesi" ifadesine yer verdi.

*EGE SAHİLİ İşGAL EDİLECEK*
ünlem alınmazsa Türkiye'nin parçalara ayrılacağı iddialarına yer verilen raporda Kıbrıs'ın tamamen bir Yunan, İngiliz ve ABD adası haline getirilmesinin, Türk varlığının adadan yok edilmesinin planlandığını belirten Doç. Dr. ümit Sayın, İzmir başta olmak üzere tüm Ege sahil şeridinin işgal edileceğin öne sürdü. Bölünecek topraklara ilişkin harita da hazırlayan ümit Sayın, raporunda şu iddialara da yer verdi:

"Trakya'nın Yunanlılar'a ve Bulgarlar'a verileceğini, Diyarbakır merkezli kuzey Kürt devletinin ilan edileceğini, Artvin, Ağrı başta olmak bazı toprakların Ermenistan'a verileceğini, Karadeniz'de bir Rum Pontus devletinin kurulmasının planlandığını iddia etti. Güneydoğu Anadolu'da Fırat Nehri'nin batısıyla Suriye topraklarını da içeren bölgede büyük İsrail devletinin, İstanbul'da Vatikan gibi bağımsız bir Fener Rum Patrikhanesi devletinin kurulacak.

İstanbul'un ikiye bölünecek. Bir bölüm Hong Kong gibi tarafsız serbest bölge haline getirilecek. Avrupa tarafında Konstantinapolis'in ilan edilecek. Orta Anadolu'da hilafetle yönetilen bir Türk şeriat devleti, tüm etnik gruplara zamanla devlet kurma hakkı tanınacak. Bu hedefler en geç 2025'e kadar varılması planlanmaktadır. ünlem alınmazsa Türkiye'nin parçalanması 2015'te başlayacak. İstanbul nüfusunun yüzde 10'u 2050'ye kadar Protestanlaştırılarak, kilit noktalarda Protestan elit zümreyi yaratmak da yabancı güçlerin hedefleri arasındadır."

*PSİKOLOJİK SAVAş YAPILMALI*
ümit Sayın, raporunun devamında alınacak önlemlere de yer vererek, halkı geri kazanmak için ciddi psikolojik savaşın yapılması gerektiğini vurguladı. Halkı yanlarına almadan Kuvayi Milliye Hareketi'ni gerçekleştirmenin mümkün olmadığını anlatan ümit Sayın, "Psikoljik savaş, medya ile beyin yıkama, nörokimyasal zihin kontrolü, ideoloji değiştirme ve kara bilim konularda bilimsel araştırmaları akademisyenlerle birlikte yapan asker-sivil AR-GE merkezler açılmalıdır. Bu araştırmalar çok gizli kalmalıdır" dedi.

Bugün, psikoaktif maddelerin sentezlendiğini, insanları etkisiz hale getirilip, amaçlar doğrultusunda isteneni yaptırmanın mümkün olduğunu savunan Sayın, şöyle devam etti: 

"Bireysel zihin kontrolünün yanı sıra, kitlesel beyin yıkama ve zihin kontrolünün değişkenlerini bilimsel olarak tespit etmek için multidisipliner çalışmalar yapmak şarttır. Atatürkçüler'in bir araya gelmeleri şart. Bu örgütlenme TSK'nin gizli bilgisi ve etkinliği, kontrolü altında yapılmalıdır"

...

----------


## bozok

*'Hepsini sopalayacağım'* 



*İkinci Ergenekon davasında ilginç diyaloglar*

İKİNCİ Ergenekon davasının 7. duruşması dün İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde yapıldı. Söz alan tutuklu sanık avukat Emcet Olcaytu _“Duruşma salonuna giriş ve çıkışlarda tekrar aranacağımızı öğrendik. Sürekli aranmamız hukuka aykırı”_ dedi. Hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese ise _“1. Ergenekon davasında bir sanıkta cıva bulunmuştu. Bu nedenle giriş ve çıkışlarda arama yapılıyor”_ açıklamasını yaptı. 

Tutuklu sanık gazeteci Mustafa Balbay da el konulan bilgisayarındaki belgelerin bir tek suç unsuru içermediğini belirterek şunları söyledi: _“5 bin köşe yazısı ve 23 kitap yazdım. 5 bin köşe yazımın birinde terörü övdüğün gösterilsin, bu mesleği bırakmaya hazırım. Bir gazetecinin arşivi nedeniyle yargılanmasını insan hakkı ihlali olarak görüyorum.”_ 

Bu arada duruşma arasında kız arkadaşı eski manken Duygu Dikmenoğlu ile sohbet eden tutuklu sanık Yeni Parti lideri Tuncay üzkan, eliyle gazetecilerin bulunduğu bölümü işaret ederek _“Bunlar nasıl gazeteci. Hepsini sopalayacağım. İddianameyi bile okumamışlar”_ dedi. 


19.09.2009 / VATAN GZT.

----------


## bozok

*üakma kahraman* 


şamil Tayyar’dan dolandığı çarşafı yırtacak kahraman yaratmaya çalışan yandaş medyaya tavsiye: Ergenekon’dan çıkanlar mağdur edebiyatı yapmamışlardı

Yenişafak’tan Mehmet Gündem, *“haberleşmenin ve özel hayatın gizliliğini ihlal ettiği”* gerekçesiyle 1 yıl 6 ay hapis cezasına çarptırılan şamil Tayyar ile dertleşmiş. Dertleşme diyorum zira gazetede yayımlanan *‘şey’*i röportaj veya haber gibi bir gazetecilik eylemi ile tanımlamak zor. Okuduğumuz iki arkadaşın moral buluşmasının notlarıydı. Birbirlerinin damarlarına basa basa yarattıkları havanın adı *“yürü be koçum kim tutar seni”*ydi.

Bu buluşmanın varsa eğer ortam dinlemesinin derhal internete düşmesini, yandaş medyanın *“internete düşen yeni ses kaydına... ”* diye başlayan haberler ile Tayyar ve Gündem hakkında *“Ergenekon ile ilişikide bulunmak”*tan ihbarda bulunmalarını diliyorum...

*“Olmayacak duaya amin deme”*mi diyorsunuz?

Olabilecek olana* “Bismillah”* diyeyim o zaman. Her ne kadar, yargı mensuplarını peşinen politize olmakla itham etmiş, kimi savcıları “Ergenekoncuların kuşatmasında” diyerek yaftalamış ve kendileriyle ilgili hukuki girişimleri etkisizleştirmek için zemin yaratmış olsalar da, Yenişafak’ta yayımlanan metnin, gazetecilerden önce Cumhuriyet Savcılarını, sonra da kamu vicdanını ilgilendirdiğine inanıyorum.




*Savcılıkta ısrarlı*
Tayyar, bu aralar Mustafa Denizli’ye gereken hinlikte bir taktik anlayışıyla çıkmış sahaya:_“Kararın, sadece şahsıma değil, iddianameyi hazırlayan savcılar ve kabul eden mahkeme heyetine mesaj niteliğinde olduğu kanaatindeyim. üünkü sadece ben cezalandırılmadım, örtülü şekilde Ergenekon savcıları ve hakimler de cezalandırıldı. Bir şekilde HSKY’dan çıkmayan ceza, yerel mahkemeden çıkmıştır.”_ 

Hep yaptığı gibi, savcıların, yargılamanın iddia tarafı olduğuna, karşılarında bu iddialara cevap verecek savunma tarafı bulunduğuna aldırış etmeden, adaletin nasıl tecelli edeceğini bekleme gereği duymadan, peşin hükümlü olduğunu belli ederek *“Yerimiz Ergenekon savcılarının”* yanı mesajını itinayla sıkıştırmış araya. Eee cepheyi genişletmek, safları sıklaştırmak lazım.

Gündem röportajın bir yerinde *“Sevgili şamil, yalnız değilsin, aldırma, bu da geçer...”* demiş. Devam etmiş _“Ergenekoncularla mücadele etmenin, bu ülkede hukuk, adalet, özgürlük, demokrasi, istemenin bir bedeli vardı... Gerekirse hepimiz “şerefimizle” öderiz o bedeli... Zaten bu mahkumiyet hepimize...”_ 

Tayyar, mahkemece suç işlediği sabit görülmüş bir hükümlü. İşlediği suça da, cezasına da talip olduklarını açıklamaktan çekinmeyen bu insanlar da, aylardır *“şüpheli”* konumundaki kişilerin, bırakın açıktan moral koçluğunu üstlenmeyi, sırtlarını sıvazlamayı... Sadece uğradıkları hukuki usulsüzlüklere değinenleri dahi* “Ergenekoncu”* diye jurnalleyenler. Belli ki bu cüretin kaynağı aydınlanmadan, karanlıkların aydınlanması zayıf ihtimal.

Birimiz malum davada, mesela hemcins dayanışmasıyla Sevgi Erenol’un, veya mesleki duyarlılık ile İlhan Selçuk’un, ya da her ikisini de işletip Güler Kömürcü’nün, hepsini geçtik şu anda iddianameleri bile hazırlanmamış olanlardan herhangi bir *“şüpheli”*nin muhatap olduğu/olacağı cezaya talip olduğumuzu açıklasak başımıza neler gelir? Hemen yarın *“hay hay nasıl istersen”* deyip çalmazlar mı kapımızı? Toplumun geniş bir kesimi, işte bu psikoloji ile elini eteğini bırakın eylemden, söylemden, düşünmekten bile çekmişken, bir diğer kesiminin *“suça ortak olmaktan duyacağı onuru”* ilan edecek kadar şövalyeleşmesi garip değil mi? üok mu kahraman bu arkadaşlar? 
*“Başbakan’a söylenen sözler Baykal için ifade edilse, cezaevinden çıkamazlar”*mış. *“E”* diyen gazeteciye dava açan Erdoğan’a göz kırpacağım diye, meslektaşlarının uğradığı maddi-manevi baskıyı* “yok sayarken”* insan biraz utanmaz mı?

Temsil ettikleri bu garabetin üzerine, kalkıp yargının üzerlerindeki baskısından şikayetle, geleneksel mağdur edebiyatının yeni örneklerini sunmalarını inandırıcı bulan bir Allah’ın kulu kalmış mıdır acaba? Yargı sadece sizin beğenmediğiniz kararları veren hakim ve savcıları, sizin beğenmediğiniz fikirleri savunan aydınları, beğenmediğiniz tezleri dillendiren gazetecileri, beğenmediğiniz rejime sahip çıkan askerleri -içinizden geçtiğine inandığım tabirle- *“sürüm sürüm süründürürken”* mi tarafsız?




*Nostradamus’un torunu*
_“2010 sonu veya 2011 başında cezaevine girme ihtimalini yüksek gördüğüm için sürpriz olmadı”_ diyor Tayyar.

Gündem’de *“tık”* yok. Gazeteci dediğin *“Müneccim misin kardeşim”* demez mi bu beyan karşısında? Nostradamus’un torunu musun, ayıyla, yılıyla ceza tarihi veriyorsun?

_“Bu konuları yazmaya başladığı andan itibaren Ergenekon ile ritmik bir ilişkisi olduğunu”_ da anlatmış uzun uzun. Hatta *“kasa”*sının cenazesi parasızlıktan ortada kalan bu örgüt(!) kendisine “*1 milyon dolar rüşvet”* teklif etmiş. üyle imzasız mektuplarla da değil. *“Ergenekon’la bağlantılı olduğunu düşündüğü bir gazeteci”* aracılığıyla.

Polisiye filmleri aratmayan sahneler yaşamış mesela bizim acar gazeteci: _“Benden başka bir amaçla görüşme talep ettiler, biraraya geldik, cep telefonlarımızı kapattılar, basit bir üst kontrolü yapıldı, güvenli bir ortam oluştuğunu düşündüklerinde bu teklif yapıldı. ”_ 

Bunca olay oluyor da, topraktan bomba fışkırsın diye ekolojik dengeyi bile bozan Rabbim, bu şer eylemlerinin ortam kaydını Taraf’a sızdırmıyor. Olur şey değil. 

*“şantajla esir düşmüş ve her istediklerini yapan çok önemli bir başsavcı var”* mış. Tayyar diyor ki *“Keşke yiğitlik yapıp itiraf edebilse...”* 

Aslında savcılar kapısını çalıp* “Kim bu savcı?”* diye sormadan, *“suçluyu gizlemek”*ten hakkında soruşturma başlamadan, yasalara saygılı her vatandaşın yapması gerektiği gibi, kendisi bir yiğitlik yapıp ihbarda bulunsa daha yerinde olmaz mı?

Davanın kara kutusu mübarek. Bitmiyor verir gibi yapıp saklamayı sürdürdüğü, aba altından sopa gösterir gibi bilgi paylaşımı:_ “1 numara İstanbul’da izole edilmiş bir hayat yaşıyor, örgütle de bağlantıları büyük ölçüde koparıldı, etkisiz eleman durumundadır.”_ Hazır C.G. teslimatı *‘sucukçunun önünde katil enseleme operasyonu’*na döndürülmüşken, bir de *“1 numara yakayı ele verdi”* bombası patlasa da şanı yürüse emniyet teşkilatının fena mı olur? Hiç mi insafın yok şamil? Neden saklıyorsun *“asrın örgüt lideri”*ni?




*Laf salatası ekşi olmuş*
Bayram ertesi birden ortamı germeyelim diye işi şakaya vurduğumuza bakmayın. Tayyar ile Gündem, elele verip, *‘yerlerse’* diye laf salatası yaptıklarını zannediyorlarsa “limon suyu”nu fazla kaçırmışlar. Haliyle bize de yüzümüzü ekşitip *“şamil Tayyar kendisine gerçekten rüşvet teklif edildiyse, bir numarayı biliyorsa ve bunlarla ilgili adli makamlara bilgi vermiyorsa suç işlemiş olmuyor mu?”* veyahut *“Söyledikleri hayal ürünü ise bu kez de “suç uydurma” suçu işlemiyor mu?”* diye sorma hakkı doğurmuşlar..

Gündem’in _“Ergenekon davası iddianamesinden ve eklerinden haber yapılması yolu kapanıyor mu? Ergenekoncular koruma altına mı alınıyor? Yargı tarafsızlığını kaybetti mi? Bu ceza şamil Tayyar üzerinden Ergenekon savcılarının da mahkumiyeti midir? Meydan okuma mı? HSYK’nın sonuçsuz kalan girişiminin devamı mı?”_ sorularıyla, ilgili tahrikatör ve hedef göstericileri motive ettiği sözde röportajı belli ki yandaş medyayı dolandığı çarşaftan kurtaracak bir kahraman yaratmak üzere tasarlanmış. 
Ama alışkanlık işte. Tayyar’ı Ergenekon kahramanı ilan etmeye çalışırken, *“gözü pek”* bir savaşçı olarak konumlundıracaklarına, mağdur edebiyatı alışkanlığına yenilip *“acıların çocuğu”* yaratınca projeleri en başından ellerinde patlamış...




++++++



*Hukuk bir gün herkese lazım oluyor*
Star yazarı şamil Tayyar, *“özel hayatın gizliliğini ihlal”* suçundan 1 yıl 6 ay hapse mahkÃ»m oldu. Ceza ertelendi. Kimi hukukçular ve yazarlar, söz konusu görüşmenin iddianamenin eklerinde yer aldığını, dolayısıyla aleniyet kazandığını belirterek verilen cezayı eleştiriyorlar. Konuyu basın hukuku konusunda uzman bir isme, CHP Manisa Milletvekili şahin Mengü’ye sorduk. Dediği:

- Yargıtay’ın özel hayatın gizliliğini ihlal suçlarıyla ilgili içtihatları var; özel hayatın gizliliği süreklilik arz eden bir gizliliktir, bu gizlilik bir defa ihlal edilmekle ortadan kalkmaz, aleniyet kazanmaz, diyor. üzel hayatın gizliliğinin birileri... ürneğin Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz tarafından ihlal edilmiş olması başkalarına onu mesnet gösterip yeni bir ihlal hakkı vermez.

Bizce... Hiçbir gazeteci mesleki çalışmalarından dolayı hapse atılmamalı... Ama gazeteci de yasa, ahlak ve ilkelere uygun davranmalı. Maalesef Ergenekon sürecinde yasalar, örneğin soruşturmanın gizliliği emniyet ve savcıların bizzat basına sızdırdığı bilgilerle ihlal edildi. şamil Tayyar bu çerçevede eleştirilen gazetecilerdendir. Hukuk bir gün herkese lazım oluyor...

* Melih Aşık / Milliyet


*23.09.2009 / S. TAşüI / YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*Yine telefon dinleme sorunu*


*ERGENEKON Davası*'na yeni eklenen 17 klasörlük belgelerin içinde yer alan bir telefon kaydı, haberleşme özgürlüğünün korunması konusunda savcıların da yargıçların da hiç titizlenmediklerini ve ilgili yasayı bilseler bile uygulamakta gönülsüz olduklarını ortaya koyuyor.


*Mustafa Balbay'*ın telefonlarının dinlenmesi gerekçesiyle verilen *“Cumhuriyet gazetesinin Ankara Bürosu'nun santral telefonlarının dinlenmesi”* kararı, bu durumu açıklıkla ortaya koyuyor.


*Kanun, takip edilen suç ile ilgili davada kullanılmayacak telefon konuşması kayıtlarının imha edilmesini ve dinlenen kişilere de durumun bildirilmesini emrediyor*.


Oysa bu durumda, kanun açıkça çiğnenmiş.


*Dava dosyasına “delil” diye eklenen klasörlerde yer alan bu belge, takip edilmeleri söz konusu olmayan, konuşmaları dava ile ilgili olmayan kişilerin haberleşme özgürlüklerinin ihlalinden başka bir şey değil*.


Bunun basit bir *“görev ihmali”* olmadığı çok açık çünkü başta bu dava olmak üzere birçok davada bu temel yasal kurala uyulmuyor.


*Telefon dinlemeler, bir suçu kanıtlamak için değil, üzerine suç atılamayacak kişileri terörize etmek için kullanılıyor*.


Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi'nin bu konuda verdiği kararlar çok açık.


*Savcıların en temel insan haklarından birine uymaktaki bu özensizlikleri, suçlu olabilecek kişilerin bile cezalandırılamaması sonucunu doğuracak.*




*17 Eylül 2009 / MEHMET Y. YILMAZ / HüRRİYET GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Bu konuşmanın davayla ne ilgisi var?*

*ERGENEKON* iddianamesinin ekleri ortaya çıktıkça, telefon dinlemeler ile ilgili olarak yasanın emrettiği hiçbir kurala uyulmadığı daha iyi ortaya çıkıyor.

Dün de *Yeni şafak’ta emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun ile Cumhuriyet Gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Mustafa Balbay* arasında geçen bir telefon görüşmesinin kayıtları yayımlandı.

Görüşme, bir gazeteci ile haber kaynağı arasında geçebilecek türden, olağan bir konuşma.

Saygun, Balbay’a yazılmamak kaydıyla bir bilgi aktarıyor.

Emekli Orgeneral Saygun, bu davanın sanığı değil, tanığı değil.

Yapılan görüşme ve görüşmede yazılmaması kaydıyla aktarılan bilgi davanın konusuyla ilgili değil.

*Ama nedense yasa gereği süresi içinde savcılık tarafından imha edilmesi gereken iletişim kaydı, gelip dava dosyasının eklerinin arasına girivermiş.*

Ve gazetede öyle bir sunulmuş ki sanki davanın seyrini değiştirecek bir durum var ortada: *“Paşa’dan Balbay’a özel randevu.”*

Sanki arkadaşlar gazeteci olarak hiç özel bir randevu almamışlar, yazılmamak kaydıyla hiç kimse ile konuşmamışlar.

*Kim bilir belki de bu uygulamaya çok yabancılardır, onlara sadece yazılacak şeyler söyleniyordur!*

Dava ile ilgisi olmayan iletişim kayıtlarının dosyaya konmuş olması ve bununla da kalmayarak sırayla gazetelere servis ediliyor olması bana şunu düşündürtüyor:

*Savcılar da ellerindeki delillerin yetersizliğinin farkındalar ve bu tür yayınlar ile kamuoyunda sanıklar aleyhine bir hava yaratmaya çalışıyorlar!*



*24.09.2009 / Mehmet Y. YILMAZ / HüRRİYET GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*ümraniye savcıları mercek altında*

 

Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişleri, ümraniye soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar ile davaya bakan hakimlerin işlemlerini inceleme altına aldı. Hürriyet’in haberine göre, hakim ve savcılara yönelik şikayetleri incelemek üzere görevlendirilen müfettişler, Ramazan Bayramı öncesi işbaşı yaptı. 2 müfettiş tarafından sürdürülen inceleme sonucu yeterli delil elde edilirse soruşturma açılabilecek. şikayetlerle ilgili yeterli delil elde edilememesi durumunda ise soruşturma başlatılmasına gerek görülmeyebilecek.

*Ergin söz vermişti*
Hatırlanacağı gibi, ümraniye soruşturmasını yürüten savcı ve işlemleri bulunan hakimlerle ilgili aynı mahiyetteki ihbar ve şikayetlerin birleştirilmesi suretiyle daha önce 38 şikayet dosyası açılmıştı. 38 şikayet dosyasının 28’i hakkında soruşturma başlatılmasına gerek görülmemiş, 10 dosya kapsamındaki şikayetlere ilişkin inceleme başlatılmıştı. Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin, olaylı HSYK toplantısında şikayetlerin gereğini yapacağı sözü vermişti. Bakan Ergin’in talimatıyla başlatılan süreçte, savcı ve hakimler için doğrudan iki müfettiş görevlendirilmişti. Müfettişler, 7 Eylül’de İstanbul’da çalışmaya başlamıştı.






24/09/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon savcısından ilginç talep* 



*Ergenekon savcısı 'son 7 yıldaki darbe iddiaları TSK'ya sorulsun' talebinde bulundu*

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen davanın öğleden sonraki bölümünde iddianamenin okunmasına devam edildi.

Duruşmada, daha sonra sanık ve avukatların taleplerinin dinlenmesine geçildi.

Davanın tutuklu sanıklarından Emcet Olcaytu, 20 Temmuz'da başlayan davada iddianamenin okunmasının bitmediğini dile getirdi.

Bugün itibariyle 3-4 sanığın talebinin bulunduğunu, bu sözlü taleplerin 25 dakika süreceğini belirten Olcaytu, _"İddianamenin bir an önce okunmasının tamamlanması için sözlü talepleri sınırlama görüşünde birleştik. Talepler yazılı olarak verilecek. Duruşma geçen Salı gece 00.00'a kadar devam etti._ 
_İddianamenin bugün saat 18.00-19.00'a kadar okunmasını, daha sonra sözlü talepler alındıktan sonra müzakere yapılmasını istiyoruz"_ dedi.

Tutuklu sanıklardan Cumhuriyet Gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Mustafa Balbay da iddianamenin okunmasına devam edilmesini talep ettiklerini belirtti.

*"Küfür dinlemeye mi geldik?"*

Davanın tutuklu sanıklarından Fatma Cengiz de iddianamede yer alan telefon kayıtlarındaki küfürlü cümlelerin okunmasına tepki gösterdi.

Cengiz, _"Buraya iddianameyi mi dinlemeye geldik, yoksa iddia makamının küfürlerini mi dinlemeye geldik? Burada bulunan Türk milletinin evlatları küfür dinlemeye mi geldi? Küfür dinletmek istiyorsa biz çıkalım. Burada bayan dinleyiciler var. Bir daha millet ortasında küfürlü kelimeler okunmasın"_ dedi.

Bunun üzerine, mahkeme heyetine başkanlık yapan üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese, savcılara hitaben _"Küfürlü bölümleri es geçsek iyi olur"_ diye konuştu.

Bu arada, ikinci "Ergenekon" davasının ilk duruşmalarına ait tutanakların yazımı da tamamlandı. Buna göre, birleştirme kararı verilmeden önce 20 Temmuz ve 6 Ağustos'ta görülen ikinci dava 2 celse olarak tamamlandı.

Mahkeme heyetinin "Ergenekon" soruşturması kapsamında açılan üçüncü iddianame üzerinden birleştirilen 2 davayı yürütürken, 7 Eylül tarihindeki oturumu birinci celse olarak açtığı görüldü. Duruşma tutanakların göre, bugün davanın 7. oturumu yapılıyor. 

*"Hakim üzese duruşmadan çekilsin"*

Bu arada, tutuklu sanık emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz'ün avukatı Ali Rıza Dizdar, mehkeme heyetine başkanlık yapan üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese'nin duruşmalardan çekilmesini istedi.

Avukat Dizdar, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderdiği dilekçede, dünkü oturumda kendisine söz vermeyen hakim üzese'nin* "CMK'ya aykırı hareket ettiğini"* savundu.

Dünkü oturumun sonunda mahkemeye sunacağı dilekçeyle ilgili açıklama yapmak istediğini belirten avukat Dizdar'a hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese, talebini yazılı olarak verebileceğini, sözlü talepleri belirli günlerde aldıklarını söylemişti. Bunun üzerine avukat Dizdar, mahkemeye dilekçesini sunmamıştı.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmaya, Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, eski İnönü üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu, emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez, eski üzel Harekat Dairesi Başkan Vekili İbrahim şahin, Oğuz Bulut, İbrahim üzcan dışındaki 46 tutuklu sanık katıldı. Duruşmada tutuksuz sanıklar Adnan Bulut ve İlyas üınar da hazır bulundu.

üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese'nin mahkeme heyetine başkanlık yaptığı duruşmaya, Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel tarafından iddianamenin okunmasıyla devam ediliyor. 


25.09.2009 / VATAN GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Bir “Ergenekon” Kalemşörünün Tükenişi*

*22.09.2009 / Açık İstihbarat*



Birinci “Ergenekon” iddianamesine göre Ergenekon örgütü Orhan Pamuk’u öldürmek için 5 milyon dolara tetikçi tutmaya çalışmış ama parayı bulamamış… *Anlaşılan “Ergenekon”’ sonunda parayı denkleştirip, en azından şıh şamil gibi değerli bir kalemi susturmaya çalışmış(!)*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



şıh şamil Tayyar, Yeni şafak gazetesine verdiği röportajla bu kez kendisini sevmeyenleri bile endişelendirdi. Psikolojisinin hayli yıprandığı anlaşılan Tayyar, _"Sürekli ölüm tehditleri alıyorum. 'Darbe olacak, çok ağır hesap vereceksin, zindanlarda çürüyeceksin' diyenler de oldu. Hatta para teklifiyle karşılaştım. Bir yolunu bulup Ergenekon haberi yapan gazetecileri susturmak istiyorlar"_ diye konuştu. 

Ergenekon’un kendisine yazmaması için bir milyon dolar teklif ettiğini öne süren Tayyar, bu konuda casusluk filmlerini aratmayacak bir de sahne yazdı. Tayyar’ın iddiasına göre, bir gazeteci vasıtasıyla gelen bu teklifin yapıldığı ortamda cep telefonları kapatılmış ve üst araması yapılmış! “Ergenekon” iddanamesi açısından bu sahneyi garip kılan bir başka ayrıntı mevcut. Duruşmalar sırasında intihal ve tutarsızlıklarla dolu olduğu defalarca ortaya konulan Birinci “Ergenekon” iddianamesine göre Ergenekon örgütü Orhan Pamuk’u öldürmek için 5 milyon dolara tetikçi tutmaya çalışmış ama parayı bulamamış… 

*Anlaşılan “Ergenekon” sonunda parayı denkleştirip, en azından şıh şamil gibi değerli bir kalemi susturmaya çalışmış..*


Tayyar’ın “Ergenekon’un 1 Numarası” konusundaki iddialı fikirlerinden bir hayli geri adım atmış olduğu ve biliyormuş gibi yaparak prim yapmaya çalıştığı bu meşhur figür konusunda yine farklı adres verdiği dikkat çekti. Daha önce yazılarında 1 Numara konusunda Ankara’da yaşadığı caddeye ve kızının okuduğu okula kadar ayrıntı veren, hatta bir yazısında “D.S” başharflerini kullanan Tayyar, şimdi de 1 Numara’yı _“İstanbul’da yaşayan ve etliye sütlüye karışmayan biri “_ olarak tarif etti. 

Okuyucuları en çok endişelendiren ise; Tayyar’ın deyimi ile *“Ergenekon” ile kurduğu “ritmik ilişki”* oldu. Bu ritmik ilişkinin Tayyar’ı bir çok tutarsızlığa ve Gogol’un “Bir Deli’nin Hatıra Defteri”’ni aratmayacak bir ruh haline gebe bıraktığı anlaşılıyor. 

İşte o röportajdan bazı *“ritmik*” bölümler…

*“5 yıl içinde benzer bir suç işlersen hapse gireceksin. 5 yıl boyunca hapse girmeyi göze alarak özgür yazabilecek misin?*

Nefsimle ilgili sorunum yok. Hayatından vazgeçmiş bir adamın gözünü hapis cezası korkutmaz. Burada önemli olan, kurumunuz size ne kadar sahip çıkabilir?

*Ne kadar?*

şu anda öyle güçlü bir destek görmedim, biraz kırgınım.

*Korktun mu?*

Hayır, neden korkayım ki... Zaten bekliyordum. 2010 sonu veya 2011 başında cezaevine girme ihtimalini yüksek gördüğüm için sürpriz olmadı.

*Aldığın net mesaj nedir?*

üok ileriye gittin. Buraya kadar. Sınırı daha fazla aşarsan başına gelecekleri iyi düşün...

_( Açık İstihbarat’ın Notu: şıh şamil Tayyar’ın hakkında verilmiş bir yargı kararından söz etmekte olduğunu hatırlatalım.)_

*Sen Ergenekon ile tanıştın mı?*

Tanıştım, ama birbirimizden pek hazzetmedik.

*Ne zaman?*

Bu konuları yazmaya başladığım andan itibaren ritmik bir ilişkimiz var. Beni yoldan çevirmek ve caydırmak için sürekli uyardılar.

*'Operasyon Ergenekon' isimli bir kitap yazmıştın. şimdi Ergenekon'un bir operasyonuna uğradığını düşünüyorsun?*

Kesinlikle böyle düşünüyorum. O kitaptan dolayı da yargılamam devam ediyor..

Ergenekon'u deşifre eden yazılarından dolayı açık veya örtülü tehdit gördün mü?

Evet...

*Ne tür tehdit ve telkinler oldu?*

Sürekli ölüm tehditleri aldım. Hala da alıyorum. 'Darbe olacak, çok ağır hesap vereceksin, zindanlarda çürüyeceksin' diyenler oldu. Hatta 1 milyon dolar rüşvet teklifiyle bile karşılaştım.

*Kim yaptı bu teklifi?*

Ergenekon'la bağlantılı olduğunu düşündüğüm bir gazeteci...

*Nasıl oldu?*

Benden başka bir amaçla görüşme talep ettiler, biraraya geldik, cep telefonlarımızı kapattılar, basit bir üst kontrolü yapıldı, güvenli bir ortam oluştuğunu düşündüklerinde bu teklif yapıldı. Eğer beni ya da onları yakından takip eden devlet içinde bir güç varsa yüksek ihtimalle ortam kaydı ellerinde mevcuttur. İspat edebilsem o gazetecinin ismini de açıklarım...

*Tam olarak ne için teklif edildi bu para?*

Ergenekon'la ilgili yazılardan, haberlerden ve tavrımdan vazgeçmem, iddianın üzerine gitmemem için teklif edildi.

*üzellikle Ergenekon'la ilgili haber yapan muhabirler adeta davaya boğulmuş durumda. Bu hukukun normal işleyişi midir, yoksa planlı ve bilinçli mi yapılıyor?*

Bilinçli yapılıyor. Psikolojik harekattır. şimdi aynı yöntem, savcıları sürekli HSYK'ya şikayet ederek uygulanıyor.

*Gazetecilerin bu kadar davayla boğulduğu başka bir süreç hatırlıyor musun?*

Hatırlamıyorum. Aksine yakın tarihte Susurluk'un üzerine gidenler kahraman muamelesi gördüler.

*YARGIYA DA SIZMIş*

*Alper Görmüş, Ergenekon süreci sonrası diğer kurumlarda olduğu gibi yargıda da ikiye yarılma olduğu fikrinde...*

Ben de öyle düşünüyorum. Ergenekon'un yargıdaki uzantıları, hem süreci akamate uğratmaya hem de kendilerine uzanmasını önlemeye çalışıyorlar.

*Başbakan'a yönelik "sadist, mazoşist, hırsız, sen kimsin lan, katil, hortumcu, mal" gibi ifadelere yargı "fikir özgürlüğü" çerçevesinde ceza vermedi.*

üok doğru. Bu ifadeleri kullananların daha çok Tuncay üzkan gibi Ergenekon'a yakın ve Ergenekon içindeki isimler olduğunu görüyoruz...

*Yargı bazılarına farklı mı işliyor?*

O konuda hiç şüpheniz olmasın. şahsa ve temsil ettiği misyona göre yapılan yargılamaların sayısı her geçen gün artıyor. Başbakan'a söylenen sözler Baykal için ifade edilse, cezaevinden çıkamazsınız.

*Yargıda Başbakan'ı bile "öteki" pozisyonuna düşüren bu gücün adını koyabilir musun?*

Adını siz koyun. Dudaklarını büzüşlerinden isimleri okunmuyor mu...

*Yargıdaki bu gücü ya da yapılanmayı motive eden şey nedir?*

Ergenekon'la bağlantılı olanlar var, soruna ideolojik yaklaşanlar var, kişisel hesap peşinde koşanlar var, saf şekilde ülkenin irticaya sürüklendiği duygusuna kapılanlar var, intikam hislerine yenik düşenler var...

*Deniz Feneri davasındaki yasal bir dinleme kaydını Nedim şener yazsaydı, 1 yıl 3 ay hapis cezası alır mıydı?*

Herhalde almazdı. Alsa bile büyük ihtimal Yargıtay'da bozulurdu. Hatırlayın, Nedim Hrant Dink cinayetiyle ilgili kitabından dolayı 18 yıl hapis cezası ile yargılanıyor, ona isnat edilen suçlamalar arasında gizili belgeleri deşifre etmek var. O belgeler iddianame içinde olmadığı halde Doğan Grubu büyük bir karşı kampanya başlattı.


*ERGENEKONCU BAşSAVCI VAR*

*51 No.'lu DVD ve benzerlerinde yargı mensuplarının uygunsuz görüntüleri ve fişleri yeralıyor. Ergenekon yargıya benzer yöntemlerle şantaj yapıyor olabilir mi?*

Doğrudur. Bir, Ergenekon'la doğrudan bağlantılı olanlar, bir de şantaja yenik düşüp talimatları yerine getirenler var. şantajla Ergenekon'a esir düşmüş ve her istediklerini yapan çok önemli bir başsavcı var. Keşke yiğitlik yapıp itiraf edebilse...

*Kim o?*

Adını veremem...

*Adını vermiyorsan eşkalini versen?*

Son bir yıldaki medya taraması eşkalini ortaya çıkarır...

*İtalya'da Gladyo'yu çökerten savcı, bu tip davalarda "asıl direncin yargıdan geleceğini" söylemişti. Haklı mıymış?*

Kesinlikle doğrudur. İtalya'dan farklı olarak bir de TSK içinde ciddi muhalefet var. Bu aralar, terfi eden bazı kuvvet komutanları bazı Ergenekon sanıklarını hapishanede ziyaret ederlerse şaşırmamak lazım... Adına "İnsani ziyaret" derlerse de inanmamak lazım...

*Ergenekon sanıklarıyla HSYK'nın bazı üyelerinin sıkı irtibatları ortaya çıktı. Ergenekon'un üzerine giden gazetecilere yönelik davalarda, bu grubun etkisi var mıdır?*

İhtimal dahilindedir...

*Böylesine bir mahkumiyet ve böylesine dava yağmuru Doğan Grubu'ndan bir gazeteciye yapılsaydı ne olurdu?*

Kızsak da, beğenmesek de Doğan Grubu çok profesyonel. Müthiş bir kamuoyu oluştururlar, meslek örgütlerini harekete geçirirlerdi. Bizim arkadaşlarımız çok amatör, kişisel kaygılarla hareket ediyorlar. Bu davada hedef ben değilim, fakat bunu bizimkiler anlamıyorlar.

*Ergenekon'un üzerine giden bir Ankara Temsilcisi'yle, Ergenekon'u savunan bir Ankara Temsilcisi'nin yargı önünde ve karargah çevresinde karşılaştığı tutum arasında bir fark gözlemledin mi?*

Elbette. Bize öcü gözüyle bakıyorlar. Ergenekon'u sulandıranlar, lehte haber yapanlar ise haliyle o çevrelerde itibar görüyor.

*1 numara gündemden düştü, ne oldu?*

Savcılar 1 numaranın üzerine gitmeseler de ensesinde olduklarını hissettirdiler. O nedenle İstanbul'da izole edilmiş bir hayat yaşıyor, örgütle de bağlantıları büyük ölçüde koparıldı, etkisiz eleman durumundadır.

*Mahkumiyet sonrası kimler aradı?*

İlk arayan Ergenekon konusunda kitap yazan Saygı üztürk'dü. Patronum Ethem Sancak'tan Türk İş Başkanı Mustafa Kumlu'ya kadar çok sayıda dost aradı. CHP'den, MHP'den, bürokrasiden sayısız 'geçmiş olsun" telefonları, mesajları aldım. "Yerine biz yatalım" diyen gönül dostları vardı. _Sadece AK Parti'den arayan olmadı.(?!)”_




*Kaynak:* Açık istihbarat

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon davası yine olaylı başladı* 



*Tahta paravanı tekmeledi dışarı atıldı* 

*28.09.2009 / AYşEGüL USTA / DHA / VATAN*

Ergenekon ana davasının 111'inci oturumu başladı. Psikolojik sorunlarının olup olmadığının araştırılması için 28 Ağustos 2009'da Bakırköy Ruh ve Sinir Hastalıkları Hastanesi'ne sevk edilen ve buradaki işlemlerinin ardından yeniden cezaevine getirilen Danıştay suikasti davası sanığı Alparslan Arslan, duruşma başladıktan sonra Danıştay davasının diğer tutuku sanıkları ile salona alındı. Saçı sakalı uzun olan Alparslan Arslan, salona girdikten sonra sanık sandalyesine oturmak istemedi. Salonda bulunan görevli askerler Alparslan Arslan'ın kollarından ve başından tutarak zorla yerine oturtmak istedi. Askerlere direnmeye devam eden Alparslan Arslan, *"Bırakın, çekin ellerinizi"* diye bağırdı. Duruşma salonunda bulunan 4 asker tarafından zapt edilmeye çalışılan Alparslan Arslan askerlere kafa attı. Alparslan Arslan'ın taşkınlığı devam edince duruşmanın başlamasından 5 dakika sonra salondan çıkartıldı. Kollarına giren askerler tarafından salondan çıkartılan Alparslan Arslan, tutuklu sanıklara ayrılan bölümdeki tahta paravana tekme attı. Alparslan Arslan'ın bu taşkınlığını duruşmayı izlemek için salonda bulunan annesi Porsor Arslan ve babası İdris Arslan da tepkisiz bir şekilde izledi.

*AİLESİ İSTANBUL'A TAşINDI*

Duruşmaya ara verildikten sonra basın mensuplarının sorularını yanıtlayan Alparslan Arslan'ın babası İdris Arslan,_ "Hasta olan sanıkları duruşmaya bile çağırmıyorlar ama benim oğlumu zorla içerde tutumaya çalışıyorlar. şiddet uyguladılar, saçını çektiler. Bağıracaktım ama salondan çıkartırlar diye sesimi çıkartamadım"_ dedi. İdris Arslan duruşmaları daha rahat izleyebilmek için İstanbul'a taşındıklarını söyledi.

*üYE HAKİMLERİN DAVADAN üEKİLMESİNİ İSTEDİ*

Alparslan Arslan'ın salondan çıkartılmasındn sonra Ergenekon ana davasının tutuklu sanıklarından İşçi Partisi (İP) Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek'in avukatı Mehmet Cengiz söz alarak davaya bakan üye hakimler Hasan Hüseyin üzese ve Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu'nun yasaya aykırı işlemlerde bulunarak tarafsızlığını yitirdiklerini öne sürerek davadan çekilmelerini istedi. Müvekkileri Doğu Perinçek ve Ferit İlsever'in tutuklandıktan sonra da ev telefonlarının dinlendiğini belirten Avukat Mehmet Cengiz, bu kararın altında heyet üyesi olarak görev yapan hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese'nin imzasının bulunduğunu öne sürdü. 25 Ağustos 2009'da yapılan oturumda ise üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıoğlu'nun tutuklu sanıklardan eski polis memuru Aydın Yüksek'i _"Seninle konuşmamız lazım"_ diyerek odasına çağırdığını, odada da Aydın Yüksek'e _"Mahkeme başkanı da konuşmanı istiyor, duruşmada açıklamalar yapmanı istiyoruz"_ dediğini iddia etti.Bu beyanın tutanaklara da geçtiğini sözlerine ekleyen Avukat Cengiz, _"Heyetinizden ve Sayın Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu'ndan açıklama yapmasını istedik. Konuyla ilgili bir açıklama yapılmadı. Aydın Yüksek'in bu tehdit ve şantajına yanıt onun derhal tahliye edilmesi oldu"_ dedi.

*üYE HAKİMLER: üEKİLMEDİK*

Hakimlerin görev yaptıkları davaya paralel yürütülen soruşturmada da görev almalarının yasaya aykırı olduğunu ifade eden Mehmet Cengiz,_ "Görmekte olduğu dava sırasında duruşma dışı ilişkilere girerek, sanıkları yönlendirmeye çalışmak, adil ve tarafsız bir yargılamayla bağdaşmadığı gibi, görevin kötüye kullanılmasıdır ve suçtur. 5271 sayılı Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu'nun 22 ve devamı maddelerinde hakimin davaya bakamayacağı haller düzenlenmiştir. 24. maddede 'hakimin tarafsızlığını şüpheye düşürecek sebeplerden dolayı da reddi istenebilir' denilmektedir. 30. maddede ise hakimin kendiliğinden 'tarafsızlığını şüpheye düşürecek sebeplerle çekinmesi' hali düzenlenmiştir. Reddi hakim talebinde bulunmuyoruz. Vicdanlarına bırakıyoruz ve davadan çekilmelerini istiyoruz"_ diye konuştu.üye hakimler Hasan Hüseyin üzese ve Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu verilen aradan sonra mahkemeye davadan çekilmelerini gerektiren bir sebep olmadığını belirten dilekçe verdiler. üye hakimler üzese Hüseyin üzese ve Sedat Sami Haşıoğlu'nun davadan çekilmediklerini açıklamalarının ardından oturuma tutuksuz sanık İhasan Göktaş'ın savunması ile devam edildi. 


...

----------


## bozok

*MEHMET EYMüR ERGENEKON SAVCILARINA DAVA MI AüACAK*
**
 

MİT Eski Kontterör Eski Daire Başkanı Mehmet Eymür Avukat Ceyhan Mumcu’ya dava açtı. Sarıyer Adliyesi’ne verdiği dava dilekçesi ile Eymür, Mumcu’dan şikayetçi oldu.

şikayetin nedeni ise Mumcu’nun Eymür için *“Ergenekon Davası tanığı”* olduğunu söylemesi.

Oysa 1. Ergenekon İddianamesi’nin 912-927 sayfaları arasında Mehmet Eymür için “tanık” ifadesi kullanılıyor. Eymür’ün Doğu Perinçek ve Veli Küçük hakkında açıklamalarına yer veriliyor. Eymür’den alınan ifadelerin ise tarihi ise 17.06.2008 olarak veriliyor.

Odatv’nin görüştüğü Avukat Ceyhan Mumcu ise olayla ilgili yaşadığı şaşkınlığı Odatv’ye aktardı. Mumcu önümüzdeki hafta Sarıyer Savcılığı’na giderek ifade verecek. Mumcu Ergenekon İddianamesi'nde "tanık" olarak geçmesine rağmen Eymür'ün neden kendisine dava açtığını anlayamadığını söyledi.



*Odatv.com*
25 Eylül 2009

----------


## bozok

*PKK itirafçısı Altuğ hakkında suç duyurusu*


*29.09.2009 / DHA / HüRRİYET*



Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı, Albay Temizöz davasında yargılanan PKK eski itirafçısı* Hıdır Altuğ* hakkında Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına suç duyurusunda bulundu.


*...*

----------


## bozok

*Gizli tanık Yıldırım'a hakimden fırça*

 

*ümraniye davası sanıklarından Osman Yıldırım, duruşmada hakaret içeren sözler sarf edince saygısızlık yapmaması konusunda uyarıldı. Savcı, Yıldırım hakkında suç duyurusunda bulundu*

Haber: Salim YAVAşOğLU

Danıştay ve Cumhuriyet gazetesine yönelik saldırılara ilişkin dava ile birleştirilen birinci ümraniye davasında, tutuklu sanıklardan Osman Yıldırım bazı ithamlarda bulununca, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün’den fırça yedi. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’ndeki salonda önceki gün görülen duruşmada, davanın aynı zamanda gizli tanığı olan Yıldırım söz aldı. 

*Sesini fena yükseltti*
Yıldırım, Danıştay cinayetinin aydınlatılmasına çalıştığını belirterek, _“Deniz Baykal, Aydın Doğan’a söylüyorum; bana bu suikastı teklif ettiniz mi? Hayır. Ben Ankara’da Selvi Oteli’nde uyuyordum”_ dediği sırada, Başkan şengün, bunları savunmasında dinleyeceklerini söyledi. Sanığın, sesini yükselterek, hakaret içeren sözleri üzerine Başkan şengün, Yıldırım’ı saygısızlık yapmaması konusunda uyardı. 

*Konuşma lan çakal!*
Yıldırım,_ “Benim üzerime yıkmayın, benim yakamı bırakın ben de sizin yakanızı bırakayım”_ diye sesini yükselterek konuşmasının ardından avukat Vural Ergül, “_Buna nasıl müsaade edersiniz, dışarı çıkartın”_ diye bağırdı. Yıldırım da Ergül’e *“Konuşma lan, çakal”* diye tepki gösterince, şengün tarafından uyarılarak, yerine oturtuldu. Bu arada, duruşma savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal, Aydın Doğan ve bazı avukatlar hakkında hakarete varan sözler kullanan Yıldırım hakkında Silivri Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na suç duyurusunda bulunulmasını istedi. 

*Avukatlara sataştı*
Danıştay davası ile birleştirilen birinci ümraniye davası sanıklardan Osman Yıldırım, duruşmada ortalığı birbirine kattı. üevresine laf atıp sataşan Yıldırım, hakim tarafından yerine oturtuldu. 

*Tarafsız olamazlar*
İşçi Partisi (İP) Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek’in avukatı Mehmet Cengiz, üye hakimler Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu ve Hasan Hüseyin üzese’nin yasaya aykırı iş ve işlemlerde bulunduğunu öne sürerek, tarafısızlıklarını yitirdiklerini savundu. üyelerin davadan çekilmesini isteyen Cengiz,_ “Bu, üyelerin tarafsız bir yargılama yapamayacaklarını gösterdikleri gibi, bu konuda haklarında HSYK’ya şikayette bulunmamız nedeniyle aramızda husumet oluşmuştur. Bu da tek başına çekilme nedenidir. Tarafsızlıkları konusunda yoğun şüphe oluşan üzese ve Haşıloğlu’nun Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu’nun 30. maddesi uyarınca davadan çekilmelerini talep ediyoruz”_ dedi. Verilen aranın ardından yazılı beyanda bulunan üye hakimler Hasan Hüseyin üzese ve Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu, davadan çekilmediklerini bildirdi.





30/09/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Balbay'a hukuksuz dinleme*

 
*Cumhuriyet gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Mustafa Balbay hakkında ilk dinleme kararı 14 Nisan 2008’de alınmıştı.* 

Cumhuriyet gazetesi Ankara temsilcisi Mustafa Balbay’ın, 2007’de mahkeme kararı olmadan dinlendiği iddia edildi

Cumhuriyet gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Mustafa Balbay’ın telefonlarının, ilk telefon dinleme kararının çıkarıldığı 14 Nisan 2008 tarihinden 10 ay önce dinlenmeye başlandığı iddia edildi. Cumhuriyet’in haberine göre, ümraniye davası tutuklu sanıklarından Balbay’ın mahkeme karar vermeden dinlendiği öne sürüldü. Yenişafak gazetesi 24 Eylül Perşembe günü *“Operasyon üncesi Balbay’a Randevu”* başlıklı bir haber yayımladı. Haberde, “Dinleme kayıtlarına göre dönemin Genelkurmay 2. Başkanı Ergin Saygun, Balbay’la karargahta görüştü” denildi. 

*Görüşme tarihi 2007*
Bu durumda Balbay’ın *“yasal olarak dinlenmeye”* başlanmasından 10 ay önce de dinlendiği anlaşılıyor. üünkü haberde görüşme tarihi 2007 Haziran ayının ilk günleri olarak gösteriliyor. Balbay hakkında ilk dinleme kararı 2008’de alınmıştı. Bu durumda, Yenişafak’ın yasadışı dinleme kaydını ne şekilde elde ettiği ise belirsiz. 



30/09/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Mahkemeden Genelkurmay'a JİTEM sorusu*

*1 EKİM 2009 / AA / HüRRİYET*



_Diyarbakır 3. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi JİTEM'in varlığını Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ve Janarma Genel Komutanlığı'na sorma kararı aldı. Ergenekon davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mankemesi de daha önce darbe iddialarıyla ilgili Genelkurmay'a soru yöneltmişti._

Diyarbakır, Mardin, Batman ve şırnak'ta çeşitli tarihlerde birden fazla adam öldürme, kundaklama ve bombalama eylemi gerçekleştirdikleri iddiasıyla yargılanan, aralarında terör örgütü PKK itirafçılarının da bulunduğu 11 sanıklı *“JİTEM”* davasına devam edildi.

Diyarbakır 3. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen duruşmaya, tutuksuz yargılanan 11 sanık katılmazken, bazı sanık avukatları ile müdahil avukat Tahir Elçi hazır bulundu.

Duruşmada, mahkeme, Emekli Albay Arif Doğan'ın ifadesinin alınması amacıyla İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine yazılan yazıya cevabın geldiğini belirtti.

Müdahil avukat Elçi, emekli Albay Arif Doğan'ın beyanlarını incelediklerini ve Doğan'ın beyanlarında, *“JİTEM adlı örgütü kurduklarını, resmi bir kurum olduğunu”* ifade ettiğini öne sürerek, şöyle dedi:

_“Oysa Teoman Koman böyle bir örgüt olmadığını söylemiştir. Tanık Hanifi Kaya da JİTEM ile ilgili isimler de vererek detaylı beyanlarda bulunmuştur. Bu beyanlar göz önüne alınarak Jandarma Genel Komutanlığına yazı yazılmasını ve komutanlık bünyesinde JİTEM isimli 'Jandarma İstihbarat ve Terörle Mücadele Merkezi' şeklinde açılımı olan bir kuruluşun olup olmadığının, jandarma teşkilat ve şemasında yer alıp almadığının sorulmasını ve yazılacak talimata tanıkların beyanlarının eklenmesini talep ediyoruz.”_

*“JİTEM”İN OLUP OLMADIğININ SORULMASINA KARAR VERİLDİ*

Mahkeme heyeti, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na yazı yazılarak _“JİTEM adlı bir birimin olup olmadığının, var ise hangi tarihte kurulduğunun, faaliyetine devam edip etmediğinin, iddianamede belirtilen kişilerin kuruluşa üye olup olmadıklarının”_ sorulmasına karar verdi.

Mahkeme ayrıca bazı basın organlarında yer alan itirafçı Abdulkadir Aygan'ın JİTEM isimli kuruluşta çalıştığı yönünde hakkında maaş bordrosu düzenlediği yönündeki haberler üzerine Maliye Bakanlığına konunun sorulmasını da kararlaştırdı.

Maliye Bakanlığından ayrıca iddianamedeki diğer sanıklarla ilgili “çalıştıkları birim JİTEM” şeklinde belirtilen bir bordronun olup olmadığının da sorulmasını isteyen mahkeme, aynı hususların Diyarbakır Defterdarlığından da sorulmasına karar verdi.

Mahkeme heyeti,_ “Arif Doğan'ın evinde yapılan aramada çok sayıda belgenin bulunduğu ve çıkan belgeler arasında kısa adıyla JİTEM olarak bilinen bir kuruluşla ilgili bilgilerin olduğu”_ ile ilgili basında yer alan haberlerin doğru olup olmadığı yönünde İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına yazı yazılmasını da istedi.

İddianamede, çeşitli tarihlerde Diyarbakır, Mardin, şırnak ve Batman'da *“adam öldürme, kundaklama, bombalama”* eylemlerini gerçekleştirdikleri belirtilen 11 sanıkla ilgili olarak, TCK'nın 313. maddesi uyarınca, “cürüm işlemek için teşekkül oluşturmak” ve TCK'nın 450. maddesi uyarınca “birden fazla kişiyi öldürmek” suçlarından 9'u hakkında müebbet, 2'si hakkında da 15 yıla kadar hapis cezası isteniyor.

...

----------


## bozok

*Duruşma salonunda 'Kürt açılımı!'*

*'PKK'nın şubat 2007'de Kandil kongresinde aldığı kararları uyguluyorlar. Açılım dedikleri budur.'*

*03.10.2009 / Ayşegül USTA / DHA* 

Ergenekon Ana Davası'nda örgüt üyesi olduğu gerekçesi ile tutuklu yargılana Zekeriya üztürk, son günlerde gündemde olan Kürt açılımına değinerek, _"PKK'nın şubat 2007'de Kandil kongresinde aldığı kararları uyguluyorlar. Açılım dedikleri budur. ürgüte hangi Avrupa devletlerinin destek verdiği biliniyor. Devlet, şehit olan askerin annesine de dağda öldürülen teröristin annesine de bu ülkelere dava açma hakkına sahip olduğunu söylemelidir. Gerçek açılım budur"_ dedi.Eşi Güler Kömürcü üztürk'ün kendisini cezaevinde ziyareti sırasında kendisine tahliye açılımı yapması gerektiğini söylediğini belirten Zekeriya üztürk, _"Tahliye olabilmem için Kürtçe konuşmam mı lazım?"_ diye konuştu. Kısa bir süre Kürtçe konuşan Zekeriya üztürk,_ "Kürtçe konuşmam bazı kişileri mutlu edecektir ama tahliye olmak için asla Kürtçe konuşmayacağım. Türkiye'nin tek dili Türkçe'dir. Türkiye laiktir. Bunlar zorunluluktur. Kürt insanları benden farklı değildir"_ dedi.

*BEN, O TELEFON KONUşMASINI İSTİYORUM*

üst düzey yönetici olduğu gerekçesi ile tutuklu yargılanan emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, kendisinin değil Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti'nin üzerine gidildiğini belirterek Ergenekon Davası'nın safsata olduğunu söyledi. Bu safsatanın ne olduğunu kundaktaki bebek dışında, herkesin anladığını belirten Veli Küçük, _"Onlar da anladı da konuşamıyorlar, herkes biliyor. Ergenekon olsaydı ben bilirdim. Devlette bu kadar tecrübem, çalışmam var. Amerika'da organize edilmiş. Doğu Bey'in çok güzel dediği gibi Ergenekon Türk'ün başına örülmüş bir çoraptır"_ dedi. Veli Küçük, evindeki kütüphanesinde asılı bulunan _"Arkasında 40 köpek havlamayan kurt, kurt değildir" yazısını silip yerine "_*Arkasından 40 köpek havalamayan Türk, Atatürkçü değildir"* yazısı asacağını söyledi.Tutuksuz sanık, eski Milletvekili Emin şirin'i tanıdığını ve çok sevdiğini belirten Veli Küçük, _"Ergenekon operasyonu kapsamında gözaltına alındığımda merak edip aradı. Ne olduğunu sorduğumda Emin şirin, 'Valla Paşam, bilmiyorum, örgüt diyorlar. Ergenekon diyorlar' dedi. Bunun üzerine, 'nasıl bir örgütmüş?' diye sordum. Ancak bu konuşma soruşturmayı yapan polis tarafından dosyama konulmadı. Ben o telefon konuşmasını istiyorum. 'Böyle bir telefon konuşması yok' demesinler. Bu görüşmeyi istiyorum"_ diye konuştu. 

*TANIMADIğIM İNSANLARI SUüLAMAK İSTEMİYORUM*

Ergenekon ana davası ile birleştirilen Danıştay davasının sanıklarından İsmail Sağır ise avukatı gelmediği için savunma yapamadığını belirterek,_ "Neyle suçlanıyorum bilmiyorum. Avukatımla görüştükten sonra savunma yapacağım. Tanımadığım insanları suçlamak istemiyorum"_ dedi. Danıştay sanıklarından Tekin Irşi de 2006 yılından beri yani yaklaşık 4 yıldır tutuklu bulunduğunu söyleyerek 2010 yılına geliyoruz. Tahliyemi istiyorum" diye konuştu. 


...

----------


## bozok

*"Ergenekon"'da Bir Gün Daha Böyle Geçti...*


*Açık İstihbarat*
*01.10.2009*



Birinci "Ergenekon" davasının 112. duruşmasına Alparslan Aslan'ın tavırları damgasını vurdu. 

Davranışları nedeni ile daha önce Bakırköy Sinir Hastalıkları Hastanesi'ne sevkedilen Arslan'a Bakırköy Sinir Hastalıkları Hastanesi tarafından verilen 18/09/2009 tarihli ve 2009/7460-3272 nolu raporda davranışları "Simulasyon(Temaruz)" yani "hekimi yanıltma çabası" olarak değerlendirilmiş ve _"kişide halen tedaviyi gerektiren bir psikiyatrik hastalık bulgusu saptanmadığı"_ oy birliği ile karara bağlanmış. Raporun gözlem bölümünde ise Arslan'ın gözlem altında iken sergilediği bir çok olağandışı hareket arasında, _"sigara izmariti yemek, pijamasını çıkarıp cinsel organını kameraya göstermek , dilini dışarı çıkarıp havlama taklidi yapmak, odaya gaitasını yapmak"_ gibi bir çok madde var. 

Bugün mahkeme salonunda oturduğu yerdeki garip davranışları ile dikkat çeken Alparslan Aslan'ın başında her an en az dört jandarma bulundu. 

Duruşmanın büyük bölümü savcıların Danıştay davası ile ilgili iddianamedeki ilgili bölümleri tekrar okuması ile geçti. Avukatlar, mahkemeye , bu bölümlerin daha önce okunduğu ve gereksiz yere davanın uzatıldığı itirazlarında bulunsa da; Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün bu itirazları ;

_"dosyalar birleşti. İddianamenin birleşen kısmını tekrar okuyoruz. Yeni katılan sanıklar, dinlemeyenler var"_

sözleri ile karşıladı. 

İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek ise Mahkeme Başkanının bu sözlerine karşılık;

_"bu iddianame onlara da tebliğ edildi. Birisi zabıtlarda okunsun derse - ki biliyorsunuz yasal olarak bunu deme hakları var - o zaman geçmiş duruşmalara ait onbinlerce sayfayı bulan zabıtlarıda okuyacak mıyız?"_

itirazını getirdi. 

İddianamenin ilgili bölümlerinin tekrar okunmasının duruşmanın ikinci celsesinde 3:15 itibarı ile sona ermesinin ardından, Alparslan Aslan , yanında dört jandarmanın eşliğinde kürsüye getirildi. 

Arslan'ın kürsüye gelir gelmez ilk sözleri şöyle oldu: 

"_Durumum iyi değil._ _Tayyip buraya gel. Tayyip gel, Tayyip. MİT, Genelkurmay gelsin. Burası Türkiye. Nedir bu insanların hali. İdam hakkı istiyorum....Yazık bu insanlara, abi bırak bunları gitsinler...Putin bir nükleer bomba atsın Türkiye'ye istiyorum...Tayyip denen mahlukat gelsin buraya...Abi, 60-70 yaşında adamsın. Yarın öbürgün aklı yetmeyen mahlukat sizi de buraya getirir"_

Bugün (02/09/09) yayınlanan bir çok gazetede Alparslan Aslan'ın söylediklerinin büyük bölümünün sansürlendiği gözleniyor. *Bu ülkede "akıllılardan" sonra, "delilerin" de sansürlenmeye başladığı söylenebilir.* 

Mahkeme Başkanı'nın _"suçlandığın konu ile ilgili konuşacak mısın"_ şeklindeki uyarılarına rağmen, Alparslan Aslan'ın bu tarz konuşmasını sürdürmesi üzerine Mahkeme Başkanı şengün sözü Alparslan Aslan'ın avukatına verdi. 

Alparslan Aslan'ın avukatı; müvekkilinin CMK 148/1 uyarınca özgür iradesini ortaya koyacak konumda olmadığının altını çizerken, Bakırköy Ruh ve Sinir Hastalıkları hastanesinin raporunun sağlıklı olmadığını iddia etti. Rapordaki gözlemleri okuyan avukat, bu gözlemlerle raporun sonuç bölümünün çeliştiğine dikkat çekti. 

Avukatın konuşması sırasında Alparslan Aslan'ın araya girerek; 

_"Tayyip Erdoğan bana haber gönderiyor. İlker Başbuğ da gelsin buraya"_ 

şeklinde konuşması üzerine; mahkeme başkanı jandarmalara Alparslan Arslan'ı yerine oturtmasını emretti. 

Avukat; ilgili rapor hakkında mahkemenin karar vermeden sorgulamaya devam edilmesinin anlamı olmayacağını ve mahkemenin bu konuda karar vermesini istedi. 

Görüşü sorulması üzerine savcılık makamı ; Bakırköy'ün verdiği raporu yeterli buldukları fakat sanığın "iyi olmadığı" yolundaki beyanı gözönüne alınarak savunma yapması için uygun bir zaman verilmesi yönünde görüş bildirdi. 

Savcılık makamının da görüşü alındıktan sonra konuyu kendi arasında salonu terk etmeden değerlendiren mahkeme heyeti; sanığın oturumlarda gözlenen hali ve Bakırköy Ruh ve Sinir Hastalıkları Hastanesi'nin verdiği raporu gözönüne alarak; avukatların yeni rapor alınması yolundaki talebinin reddine ve sanığın beyanı dikkate alınarak savunma için süre verilmesine karar verdi. 

Mahkemenin bu kararı üzerine Arslan'ın avukatı söz alarak, mahkemenin bu kararının 32. maddeye aykırı olduğu şeklinde itiraz edince mahkeme başkanı avukatı; 

_"mahkeme bu konuda karar verdi. Başka bir konuda talebiniz var mı?"_

sözleri ile uyardı. Avukat başka bir talebi olmadığını belirterek sözlerini tamamladı. 

Mahkeme öğleden sonra talepleri değerlendirmek üzere duruşmaya ara verdi. 

Mahkeme heyetinin durumu, sanıklar ve avukatlar arasında en sıcak tartışma konusu. 

Geçen duruşmalarda; Aydın Yüksek'in üye hakim Aşıroğlu ile ilgili ortaya attığı iddiaya Aşıroğlu'nun cevap vermeyip, cevap vermeyişini de ; _"bu bir savunma inceliği olarak değerlendirildi, o yüzden cevap verilmedi"_ sözleri ile açıklaması eleştiri konusu oluyor. üye hakim üzese'nin , tutuklu sanıkların evleri hakkında sanıklar tutuklandıktan sonra bile dinleme kararlarının altına imza atmış olması bu üye hakimin de tarafsızlığını yitirdiğinin net bir göstergesi olarak yorumlanıyor. 

Sanıklardan Aydın Yüksek tahliye edildiği günkü duruşmada; üye hakim Aşıroğlu'nu kendisini yanına çağırarak; _"senden bazı şeyleri mahkemede söylemeni istiyoruz, başkan da istiyor"_ şeklinde bir talepte bulunduğunu iddia etmiş ve bu vahim iddia karşısında mahkeme heyeti bir açıklama yapma gereği duymamıştı. 

Avukatlar ve sanıklar arasında; mahkeme başkanı Köksal şengün'ün uzun bir süre heyette yerini almaması ile ilgili de çeşitli spekülasyonlar dolaşıyor. 

Bazıları Başkanın iddianame okunduğu sırada , çok yorulduğu gerekçesi ile biraz dinlenme maksadı ile başkanlığı kıdemli üye üzese'ye bıraktığını belirtirken; bazı sanıklar ve avukatlar Başkan şengün'ün Ankara'ya gittiği ve _"ya beni bu davadan, ya da bu davayı bu mahkemeden alın"_ talebinde bulunduğunu iddia ediyorlar. Ortada dolaşan bir diğer spekülasyon ise; başkan şengün ile diğer üyeler arasında ciddi tartışmalar yaşandığı ve bunun mahkemenin ahengini bozduğu yönünde. Bu spekülasyonu ortaya atanlar; şengün'ün; Aydın Yüksek'in ortaya attığı iddialar sonrasında, mahkemenin diğer üyelerinden bu konu ile ilgili yazılı dilekçe istemesini bu spekülasyonun kanıtı olarak öne sürüyorlar. 

"Ergenekon" duruşmalarında mahkeme heyeti ve üyeler ile ilgili bir çok spekülasyona ve iddiaya tanık olmuş olanlar açısından bu spekülasyonlar da bilinmesi ama üzerine bağlayıcı kanaat inşa edilmemesi gereken kategorisinde sınıflandırılıyor. 

Spekülasyon olmayan bir somut gerçek varsa o da; somut gerçeklerden ve buna bağlı işlemesi gereken hukuki süreçten ümit kesen _"Ergenekon"_'un tutuklu sanıklarının hem kendi aralarında, hem mahkeme heyeti hem de savcılık makamı ile çözülmesi zor bir psikolojik düğüm içerisinde mücadele ettikleri ve bu ortamın her türlü spekülasyona zemin hazırladığı. 

"Ergenekon" duruşmaları; medyaya yansıyan yüzünün ötesinde kendi gerçekliğini yaratarak ağır aksak bir meçhule doğru ilerlemeye devam ediyor. 

*Açık İstihbarat*

...

----------


## bozok

*üandar'ın "Ergenekon" ve Anayasa Mahkemesi'nde Tanıklığı Elzem Oldu*


*Açık İstihbarat*
*25.09.2009*



Cumartesi günü Vatan gazetesinde bir röportaj yayınlandı. Röportaj'ı yapan Türk entellijan*cia*sıının Demirelvari ailesi Altan'ların yeni kuşağı Sanem Altan; röportajın yapıldığı kişi ise eski militan, yeni "opinion-maker" Cengiz üandar'dı.

Ekranların ve gazetelerin ; körler-sağırlar birbirini ağırlar sofrasına dönüştüğünü hepimiz biliyoruz. Artık sadece _"aşiret içi"_ değil, aile için röportajlar yapıp, kendisi haber olan medya ve gazeteciler çağındayız. 

*Bu röportajda da Altan, aynı düşünsel ve çıkar familyasından üandar'ı ağırlıyor ve soruların cevaplarını çanakla toplayıp, okuyucuna sunuyor.* 

Bu röportaj bünyesinde üandar'ın üzal'ın kürt politikasının mimarı olma veya "kendi insiyatifi" ile üzal'a izlenim aktarmak için ücalan ile görüşmesi ile ilgili iddialarını Vatan gazetesinin ilgili sayfasında okuyabilirsiniz. Eğlenmek sizin de hakkınız. 

üandar'ı; _"Ortadoğu hakkında en çok okuyan yazar olmakla"_ övündüğü ve Irak'taki direnişin bittiğini Pentagon ağzı ile bittiğini müjdelediği günleri hatırlarsınız. Bu yazıların hemen ertesinde Irak'taki direniş en şiddetli ve kanlı safhasına girdiği zaman , bu böbürlenmelerin temelinin ne kadar sağlam olduğunu net bir şekilde ortaya çıkmış ve üandar'ın ne okuyorsa boşa okuduğu anlaşılmıştı. 

üandar; bu röportajda da, her zamanki olduğu gibi önce kendine kefil oluyor ve sonra o müthiş bilgeliğinden bizi yararlandırıyor. 

Ve bunu yaparken kendisi de zora sokabilecek iki önemli ifşaatta bulunuyor. 

Birincisi; Cengiz üandar'ı Ergenekon'da en iyi ihtimalle tanık, en kötü ihtimalle sanık yaptıracak cinsten. 

Birinci Ergenekon iddianamesinde ; var olduğu iddia edilen "Ergenekon" örgütü, PKK ile görüşmeler yapmakla; hatta bazı yerlerde kurmakla, bazı yerlerde de kullanmakla suçlanıyor. "Ergenekon" sürecinin amigoluğunu yapan isimlerden Orakoğlu'nun malum ekranlara çıkıp çıkıp, nasıl bu görüşmeleri tespit ettiklerini anlattığını hatırlayın. 

İşte "Ergenekon" davalarında; "Ergenekon" terör örgütünün faaliyetleri arasında sayılan PKK ile görüşmelerin sadece _"Ergenekon"_a mahsus olmadığı anlaşılıyor. 

Cengiz üandar; Avrupa'da Sabri Ok ile görüşüldüğünü söyledikten sonra iddiasını daha da ileri götürüp, ücalan ile MİT Müsteşarı düzeyinde görüşüldüğünü duyduğunu belirtiyor. 

Bu durumda ; Cengiz üandar'ın _;"Kürt Açılımı"_ başlığı altında yürütüldüğü anlaşılan bu görüşmelerin de _"Ergenekon"_ tarafından yapılıp, yapılmadığı ve bu görüşmeleri yapanların da "Ergenekon"a üye olup olmadıklarını aydınlatması gerekecek gibi. 

Ya; "Kürt Açılımı"'na "Ergenekon" da katkıda bulunuyor; ya da PKK ile görüşmek bazıları için suç, bazıları için değil.

Doğu Perinçek ve Yalçın Küçük gibi isimlerin Bekaa Vadisii ziyaretleri _(ki; bu iki isim adına asla açıklayamacakları, hiç bir kılıfa sığdıramayacakları anlardır)_ "Ergenekon" iddianamesine konu olurken; Cengiz üandar ve Hasan Cemal gibilerin ziyaretlerine neden hacılık muamelesi yapıldığının sağduyu adına açıklaması gerekiyor. 

"Ergenekon" davalarında bu karışıklığın giderilmesi için Cengiz üandar'ın en azından tanık olarak dinlenmesine ihtiyaç duyulabilir. *Ve hatta ücalan'la ilk görüşen kişi olarak; ne kadar bunu kendi insiyatifi ile yaptığını iddia etse de, bu görüşme konusunda "Ergenekon"la bir bağlantısı olup olmadığı sorulabilir.* 

Cengiz üandar'ın ikinci ifşaatı doğrudan tanıklığına dayanıyor. 

üandar; Avrupa Parlamentosu'ndaki Kürt toplantısı sırasında Ahmet Türk'le yanındaki "PKK'nın siyasi komiseri" olarak adlandırdığı kişi arasındaki konuşmayı aynen şöyle aktarıyor : 
Ocak ayında Avrupa Parlementosu’nun Kürt toplantısı vardı. PKK’nın komünist grubunun yaptığı, PKK’lılar egemen. Ahmet Türk’ün yanında PKK’lılar var sürekli, kontrol amaçlı. Siyasi komiserler. Ahmet Türk’le beraber sigara içmeye çıktık, içeri tekrar girerken birkaç adım geride kaldım,

Ahmet Türk’ün tekrar yanına geldiğimde o siyasi komiserden biri Ahmet Türk’e “Genel başkan dün açıkladınız belediye başkan adaylarını Kızıltepe’yi açıklamadınız” dedi. 

*Ahmet Türk de “Yahu kardeşim ne bileyim dağdakilerin arasında itilaf mı vardır nedir, isim bildirmediler” dedi. Beni gördü. Bembeyaz oldu*. 

_“Bunlar bildiğimiz şeyler rahat olun, ama bir önerim var hazır Brüksel’e gelmişiz Sabri Ok şurada duruyor -PKK’nın siyasi örgütünün başı- gidin sorun, verin adını gitsin ne dağdan haber bekliyorsunuz”_ 

dedim.


Gördüğünüz gibi ; Cengiz üandar, DTP'nin liderinin doğrudan PKK'dan talimat beklediğine bizzat şahit oluyor. şahit olunan sahnenin vehametinin farkında olan Ahmet Türk, büyük bir açık verdiğini düşünerek _"bembeyaz oluyor"_. 

Fakat Türk o kadar şanslı ki; karşısında her türlü açığı o müthiş zekası ile kapatan bir Cengiz üandar var ve *bir siyasi parti liderine bir terör örgütünün üst düzey yöneticisi ile görüşmesi yolunda telkinde bulunuyor.* 

Bu ülkenin Anayasa Mahkemesi'nde ; DTP'nin kapatılması ile ilgili dava yıllardır sürüyor. En son yapılan açıklamalarda, davanın geçen Temmuz ayında sonuçlandırılacağı belirtildiği halde, "Kürt açılımı" hatırına yargı yine o meşhur bağımsızlığına bağlanmış durumda, beklemede. 

İşte en görmek istemeyen gözlerin bile reddedemeyeceği nitelikte bir kanıt. 

Bu ülkenin en anlı şanlı gazetecilerinden biri; DTP Lideri Ahmet Türk'ün PKK'dan talimat beklediğine bizzat şahit olmuş durumda. 

_"Ergenekon"_ mahkemesi gibi, Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin de Cengiz üandar'ı huzura çağırıp bu kanıtı değerlendirmesi gerekiyor. 

Ve sonra da bu ülkede Savcı Zekeriya üz gibi cesareti ve karakteri ile ünlü bir savcının çıkıp; bir siyasi parti liderini bir terör örgütü elebaşı ile görüşmeye teşvik eden gazeteciyi karşısına alıp bu ülkedeki Terörle Mücadele Kanunlarını hatırlatması gerekiyor. 

Yoksa biz bilmiyoruz da; Cengiz üandar bu ülkedeki gerçek _"Ergenekon"_ namı diğer _"Gladio"_'ya mı çalışıyor? 


...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon olsa ben bilirdim* 

 

Birinci* "Ergenekon"* davasının tutuklu sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük,* "Bu Ergenekon dedikleri bir safsata. Olsaydı, ben bilirdim. Devlette bu kadar tecrübem, çalışmam var"* dedi. 

Ergenekon duruşmaları sürüyor. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmanın talepler bölümünde söz alan Küçük, bir gazetede* "Veli Küçük kira zengini"* başlığıyla yayımlanan habere ilişkin açıklamalarda bulundu.

Emekli olduktan sonra çalışmaya ihtiyacı olduğunu ve 30 bin liralık emekli ikramiyesiyle güvenlik işine girmeyi planladığını anlatan Küçük, bu amaçla Sirkeci'de harap durumdaki bir iş yerini kiraladığını söyledi. 

...

Küçük, ortaklarının, büyük masraflarla onardığı iş yerinin güvenlik şirketi için yetersiz olacağını söylemesi üzerine kiralamaktan vazgeçtiğini, mal sahibinin, onarım masraflarına karşılık bu yerin kira gelirini birkaç ay kendisine ödediğini kaydetti.

Tek başına mücadele ettiğini dile getiren Küçük, _"Ama bu Ergenekon dedikleri bir safsata. Olsaydı, ben bilirdim. Devlette bu kadar tecrübem, çalışmam var. Amerika'da organize edilmiş. Doğu Perinçek'in çok güzel dediği gibi, Ergenekon, Türk'ün başına örülmüş bir çoraptır"_ şeklinde konuştu. 

İkinci "Ergenekon" davasının tutuksuz sanığı Emin şirin'i tanıdığını belirten Küçük, şirin ile yaptığı telefon görüşmesine ilişkin kayıtların dosyaya konulmasını istedi.


02.10.2009 / kentgazetesi.com

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'un hakim, savcı ve polisleri bir arada* 

*05.10.2009 / gazeteport.com*

*Ergenekon Davası'na bakan polis memurları, savcı ve hakimlerin bir iftar yemeğinde bir araya geldiği ortaya çıktı.*



Ergenekon, Türkiye’nin son dönemine damga vuran en önemli dava. Hem operasyonun yapılışı hem de dava süreci kamuoyu tarafından merakla takip ediliyor. Bilindiği gibi davanın üç aşaması var: 

Birinci aşaması İstanbul Emniyet İstihbarat Dairesi oluşturuyor. Emniyet İstihbarat Dairesi suç şüphesi olan kişi hakkında araştırma yapıyor. Topladığı delilleri savcılara götürüyor. Savcılar dosyayı inceledikten sonra operasyonu başlatıyor. Yakalananlar emniyet ve savcılıkta sorgulanıyor. Sorgulama sonucunda zanlılar mahkeme önüne çıkarılıyor. Mahkeme savcının iddialarını yeterli bulursa tutuklama kararını veriyor. Bu her dava için gerekli hukuku prosedür.



Ergenekon Davası bu süreçle devam ediyor.

Fakat bu davada ek bir durum yaşandığı ortaya çıkıyor.

şöyle ki... 

Tarih; 2008 yılının Eylül’ü...

Ramazan ayı...

İstanbul Emniyet İstihbarat Dairesi bir iftar yemeği düzenledi.
İftar yemeğinin davetlileri Ergenekon Davası’nı yürüten İstanbul (Beşiktaş) Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin üyeleriydi.

Bu iftar, Ergenekon Davası’nı yürüten hakimler, savcılar ve istihbaratçı polisleri yan yana getirdi. 

İftar yemeği önce İstanbul Emniyet İstihbarat Dairesi’nin tuttuğu bir özel tekne ile Beşiktaş’a yanaşması ile başladı. Buradan alınan hakimler, savcılar; emniyet teknelerinin koruması eşliğinde kısa bir boğaz gezisinden sonra İTO’nun Kandilli Cemile Sultan Korusu’nda bulunan tesislerine geldiler. 



İftar yemeği için Cemile Sultan Korosu'na gelen hakimler, savcılar ve istihbaratçı polisler, adlarının yazıldığı masalara oturdular. Masalarda emniyetçi, savcı ve hakim dengesi gözetildi. 

İstanbul Emniyet İstihbarat Dairesi’nin 2008 Eylül’ünde düzenlediği bu iftar yemeğinin gerçekleşme zamanı dikkat çekiciydi.

Bunun nedeni; 14 Temmuz 2008 tarihinde Ergenekon İddianamesi’nin açıklanmasıydı.
Bu iddianame bilindiği gibi iftar yemeğinin davetlileri arasında olan Savcılar; Zekeriya üz, Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel ve Nihat Taşkın tarafından hazırlandı.

Ve yine bilindiği gibi aynı gün bu davaya İstanbul 13'üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin bakacağı açıklandı.

25 Temmuz 2008 tarihinde ise ilgili mahkeme iddianameyi kabul etti.

Yani...

Ergenekon polisleri, savcıları ve hakimleri işbirliği halinde Ergenekon Davası sürecini başlattılar.

Duruşmalar başlamadan önce ise iftar yemeği verildi. İftar yemeğinden bir ay sonra (23 Ekim 2008) Ergenekon Davası’nın duruşmaları başladı.

İftarı veren İstanbul Emniyet İstihbarat Daire Başkanı, mensuplarıyla hakimler ve savcıları duruşmalar öncesinde yan yana getirdi.

Dava konusunda karar verecek mahkeme heyetinin, iddia makamı ve soruşturmayı yürüten polislerle bir iftar yemeğinde yan yana gelmesi davanın tarafsızlığına gölge düşürüp düşürmeyeceği bu haberin konusu dışındadır. 

Biz gelelim iftara kimlerin katıldığına ve neler olduğuna...

Ağır bir hukuki süreç yaşayan polisler, hakimler ve savcılar iftarda oldukça samimi görüntü verdiler.

"Görüntü verdiler" diyoruz çünkü fotoğrafları çekenler iftarı veren istihbaratçı polisler. üstelik bu toplantıyı yaptıkları 2008 faaliyetleri arasında da gösterdiler. Yani işin gizlisi saklısı yok. 

Gelelim fotoğraflara...

Fotoğraflara dikkatlice bakınca -örneğin- Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz ile Ergenekon Davası Kıdemli Hakimi Hasan Hüseyin üzese tekneye bindiklerinde yan yana oturdukları görülüyor.

Hakim üzese’nin kolunun Savcı Zekeriya üz’ün omzuna doğru uzanmış gibi fotoğrafı da ikilinin bu süreçte yakın bir çalışma yürüttüklerini gösteriyor. üyle ki ikilinin iftarda da yan yana oturdukları görülüyor. 

Biraz ayrıntılara bakalım… 

Peki, yemekte kimler vardı?

Ergenekon Davası Hakim Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, Ergenekon Davası Kıdemli Hakimi Hasan Hüseyin üzese; Ergenekon Davası Savcıları Zekeriya üz, Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, davaya sonradan dahil olan savcılar Fikret Seçen, Ercan şafak, Murat Yönder; savcıları görevlendiren İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı, 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Nurettin Ak, 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı şeref Akçay, 11. Ağır Ceza Hakimi Metin üzçelik, 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Vedat Yılmaz Abdurrahmanoğlu, 12. Ağır Ceza Hakimi Nejat Ede ve Selda Kutluata, 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Erkan Canak, 14. Ağır Ceza Nöbetçi Hakimi Resul üakır, Hrant Dink Davasını yürüten Selim Berna Altay, dönemin İstanbul Emniyeti İstihbarat şube Müdürü Ali Fuat Yılmazer, İstanbul Terörle Mücadeleden Sorumlu Müdür Yardımcısı Tufan Ergüder ve Emniyet İstihbarat Dairesi’nde görevli çeşitli komiser ve polisler katıldı. 

Fotoğrafta görülen isimlerden Nejat Ede ve Selda Kutluata dava sürecinde Hurşit Tolon’un tahliye edilmesi gibi bazı kesimleri rahatsız eden kararlara imza attılar. İki hakim de baskı altında kaldıklarına ilişkin yaptıkları açıklamanın ardından görev değişikliğinde bulunarak görevden ayrıldılar. 

*(Odatv)* 


...

----------


## bozok

*"Ergenekon'u ciddiye almamıştım"* 


*05.10.2009 / gazeteport.com*

*''Ergenekon'' ismini ilk kez soruşturmanın başlamasıyla duyduğunu iddia eden Bolluk, ajandasında yer alan notlara ilişkin üye hakimler Hasan Hüseyin üzese ve Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu'nun sorularına karşılık, ''Bu notların kimden geldiğini hatırlamıyorum. Bu bilgileri ciddiye almadığım için telefonla aramamışım, haber yapmamışım. Her gün öyle bilgiler gelir ki cazipliğine kapılır gidersin. Yalan haber yaparsın. Kanaatim olumsuz olduğu için haber yapmamışım'' diye konuştu.* 


*İSTANBUL (A.A)* - Danıştay ve Cumhuriyet gazetesine yönelik saldırılara ilişkin dava ile birleştirilen birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının 114. duruşması başladı.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'ndeki salonda yapılan yargılamanın bugünkü duruşmasına, tutuklu sanıklar Erkut Ersoy, Kahraman şahin, Ergün Poyraz, Selim Akkurt, ümit Oğuztan ve ümit Sayın katılmadı.

Duruşmaya, emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, emekli Yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin, Alparslan Arslan ve Osman Yıldırım'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 24 tutuklu sanık geldi. Duruşmada, tutuksuz yargılanan sanıklar Güler Kömürcü üztürk ile Aydınlık Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Serhan Bolluk da hazır bulundu.

Duruşma, Hakan Saraylıoğlu'nu ''tasarlayarak öldürmek'' suçundan ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası istemiyle hakkında dava açılan ve bu dosya ile birleştirilen davaya ilişkin Serhan Bolluk'un ek savunmasının alınmasıyla devam etti.

*"DHKP/C'NİN İNFAZIYLA İLGİM YOKTUR"* 
Birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuksuz sanıklarından Aydınlık dergisinin eski Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Serhan Bolluk, ek savunma verdi.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, ek savunması alınan Bolluk, terör örgütü DHKP/C tarafından infaz edilen Hakan Saraylıoğlu'nun tasarlayarak öldürmesine iştirak ettiği yönündeki iddiaların doğru olmadığını ileri sürdü.

İddianamede belirtildiği gibi Saraylıoğlu'nun örgüt elemanları tarafından yapılan sorgusuna katılmasının mümkün olamadığını ifade eden Bolluk, ''Ne DHKP/C örgütü ile bir alakam, ne de bu örgütten herhangi biriyle bağlantım var. Terör örgütü üyelerinin beni böyle bir sorguya çağırdıkları yönündeki iddialar hayal ürünü ve gerçek dışıdır. İşçi Partisi (İP) üyesiyim. 30 yılı aşkın süredir İP'liyim. Partimizin böyle bir örgütle alakası yoktur. Partimiz bu tür terör örgütlerinin karşısındadır'' dedi.

Serhan Bolluk, ek ifadesinin ardından yapılan çapraz sorgusunda, savcı Nihat Taşkın'ın bir sorusu üzerine, DHKP/C terör örgütünün şahsına yönelik bir tehdidi bulunmadığını, ancak Aydınlık dergisi yöneticilerinin bu örgüt tarafından uzun süredir tehdit edildiğini öne sürdü.

*"ERGENEKON'U CİDDİYE ALMAMIşTIM"* 
''Ergenekon'' ismini ilk kez soruşturmanın başlamasıyla duyduğunu iddia eden Bolluk, ajandasında yer alan notlara ilişkin üye hakimler Hasan Hüseyin üzese ve Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu'nun sorularına karşılık, ''Bu notların kimden geldiğini hatırlamıyorum. Bu bilgileri ciddiye almadığım için telefonla aramamışım, haber yapmamışım. Her gün öyle bilgiler gelir ki cazipliğine kapılır gidersin. Yalan haber yaparsın. Kanaatim olumsuz olduğu için haber yapmamışım'' diye konuştu.

Bolluk, üye hakim Haşıloğlu'nun, ''Agos Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Hrant Dink'in öldürülmesi ile 1978 Maraş olayları arasında bir bağ olduğuna ilişkin haber yaptınız mı?'' sorusuna ise, Dink'in katledilmesini sağlayan ve Maraş olaylarını yapanın aynı örgüt ''gladyo'' olduğunu savundu.

Serhan Bolluk, Haşıloğlu'nun ikinci Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanığı üzel Harekat Dairesi eski Başkanvekili İbrahim şahin ile cezaevinde öldürülen Sabancı Suikastı hükümlüsü Mustafa Duyar arasında habercilik anlamında bir bağlantı kurup kurmadığına ilişkin soruya da ''Hayır'' cevabını verdi.

Bolluk'un ardından söz alan tutuklu sanık İP Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek de, İbrahim şahin'in, kendi el yazısının bulunduğu bir kağıt verdiğini belirterek, ''Kağıtta, (Size suikastı yapacak olan adam Yunus Emre Uyar)dır, diyordu. Ergenekon dosyasında, İbrahim şahin ile ilgili bölümde, MHP İzmir İl Başkanı Müsavat Dervişoğlu'nun, Perinçek suikastının başında olan adam olduğu yazıyor. Yunus Emre Uyar, bir minibüs dolusu insanı Doğu Perinçek'i vursunlar diye Ankara'ya gönderiyor. Bunlar, kadrolu MİT mensubudurlar. Savcılar, Dervişoğlu'nun suikast olayını araştırmıyor'' iddiasında bulundu.

Tutuklu sanık Nusret Senem de, terör örgütü DHKP/C'nin, uyuşturucu işinde olduğuna dair Aydınlık dergisinde yapılan haberler nedeniyle kendilerine düşman olduğunu kaydetti.

...

----------


## bozok

*"Tayyip denilen mahluk gelsin!"*



*Ergenekon Davasında Danıştay saldırganı Alpaslan Aslan şov yapmaya devam etti.*

Silivri'de bugün görülen davada, Alpaslan Aslan yine hakimi çileden çıkarttı. 4 jadarma erinin sıkı sıkıya tuttuğu Aslan oturduğu yerden sık kahkahalar atıp, deli numarası yaptı. Adli Tıp raporunda da doktorların altını çizerek "deli numarası yapıyor" şeklinde bir teşhiste bulunmalarından sonra Asan'ın tuhaf davranışlarını artırdığı dikkat çekti. Sık sık ettafındakilere dil çıkartan ve hakime "*Babaa! Babaa!"* diye seslenen katil savunmasını da yapmadı. 

Kürsüye jandarma eşliğinde getirilen Alpaslan Aslan, Mahkeme başkanı köksa şengün'e sık sık *"Abi"* dedi ve salondaki sanıkları göstere "* Hepsini bırakın a da hepsini vurun. Tayyip denilen mahluk gelsin.İnasanlara bu yapılmaz"* dedi. 

Ayakta durmakta zorlanınca koltuğa oturan, azman zaman da kahkaha atan Aslan hakimleri de tehdit ederek *" 60-70 yaşında adamlarsınız. Sizle de buraya getirecekler. yazık olur sizlere"* dedi. 


Salondaki sanıkların aşırı tepkisi ve kızgınlığı nedeniyle ayrı bir köşede tecrit altında tutulan Danıştay ve Cumhuriyet gazetesi saldırganı Alpaslan Aslan, hakminin hiç bir sorusuna cevap vermeyerek yin sanıklara dönüp *"Bitmiş bu adamlar. üldürün beni..."* dedi. 

Daha sonra söz alan Alpaslan Aslan'ın avukatı, müvekkilinin Bakırköy Akıl Hastanesi'ne geri gönderilmesi gerektiğini ve ruh halinin iyi olmadığını söyledi .Mahkeme heyeti kısa bir görüş alışverisşinden sonra bu isteği reddeti ve Aslan'a savunma yapması için süre verdi. 

Alpaslan Asln'ın ulusalcıları koruyan bu tavrı salonda büyük rahatsızlık yarattı ve Aslan'ın hedef şaşırtmak istediği vurgulandı. 

internetajans-üZEL


01.10.2009

----------


## bozok

*şOK!..şOK!..şOK!...*



*Ergenekon davası ile birleştirilen Danıştay davası sanığı Osman Yıldırım skandal sözler sarfetti!..Sadece internetajans'ta!..*

internetajans'tan bir habercilik başarısı daha!.. 

Silivri'de görülen Ergenekon davasının bugünkü duruşmasında yine çarpıcı olaylar yaşandı. Danıştay davasında mahkum olduktan sonra ifade değiştiren,savcıların *"Osmanım"* diye hitap ettiği, gizli tanık yaptığı abla katili ve danıştay saldırganı *Osman Yıldırım* jandarma eşliğinde ayrı tutulduğu köşeden, diğer köşede oturan arkadaşı Erhan Timuroğlu'na herkesin duyacağı şekilde *"Burada en zengin tutuklu Hayrettin Ertekin...Bana 2 milyon dolar versin savcıların bana tekliflerini anlatayım.."* diye seslendi. Bunun üzerine sanıklarıdan Selim Akkurt ile oturan Hayrettin Ertekin sanığa dönüp *"si...r lan pislik sana 2 lira bile vermem "* diye cevap verdi.. 


*internetajans-üZEL* 



01.10.2009

----------


## bozok

*Ergin'den Olay Yaratacak Açıklamalar*



*Karagümrük çetesi olarak bilinen Ergin kardeşlerden Nuri Ergin'den Ergenekon'a yönelik açıklamalar...*

Tempo dergisine konuşan Nuri Ergin, Sabancı suikastı sanıklarından Mustafa Duyar’ın da öldüğü Uşak Cezaevi’ne Ali Suat Ertosun tarafından ölüme gönderme kastıyla nakledildiğini öne sürdü. 

Karagümrük çetesi olarak bilinen Ergin kardeşlerden Nuri Ergin, çıkan kanlı isyanlarda Sabancı suikastı sanıklarından Mustafa Duyar’ın da öldüğü Uşak Cezaevi’ne, dönemin Ceza ve Tevkif Evleri Genel Müdürü Ali Suat Ertosun tarafından ‘özellikle ölüme gönderme’ kastıyla nakledildiklerini iddia etti. 

Tempo dergisinden Lube Ayar’a açıklamalar yapan Ergin, Ergenekon davasında da gündeme gelen Uşak Cezaevi’ndeki kanlı olaylarla ilgili çarpıcı açıklamalar yaptı. 

Edirne F Tipi Cezaevi’nde bulunan Ergin, 2000’de Uşak Cezaevi’ndeyken çıkan isyan sırasında, *“Bu devlet bana Mustafa Duyar’ı öldürttü”* iddiasında bulunmuş, bu sözleri içeren kamera kayıtları Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz’e iletilmişti. Ergin, o günkü sözlerini kabul etmeyerek,_ “O kaset, davaya bakan Uşak Mahkemesi’nde yok. O kasedi çekenler, 8 yıl boyunca saklayanlar, mahkemeye teslim etmeyenler ve Savcı Zekeriya üz’e postayla yollayanlar kimler? İşte asıl cinayet şebekeleri onlardır. Uşak isyanını o hale getirenler ve mahkemeyi yönlendirenler de onlardır. Mustafa Duyar’ı kardeşimiz Sami Tokur vurdu. Eline yüreğine sağlık. Ben öyle istedim, öyle oldu. Bu kadar üstüne düşülmesine de şaşmıyorum. Duyar’ın, babaları için çok değerli olduğunu biliyorum”_ dedi. 

Ergin, _“O zaman neden, ‘Duyar’ı bana devlet öldürttü?’ diye bağırdınız?”_ sorusunu ise şöyle yanıtladı:_ “O anki gelişmeler bana öyle konuşmam gerektiği izlenimi vermiştir ki, öyle demişimdir. İyi de demişim. Sanıyorum, o sözümden sonra o cehennemden sağ çıktık. Kötü bir şey yapmamışım demek ki. Devletin adam öldürttüğünü kim görmüş? Bu yüzden ceza yiyen var mı? Ben görmedim.”_ 

*üetrefilli dostluklar* 
Ergin, Alaattin üakıcı’yla ilgili olarak da şunları söyledi:_ “Gencay üakıcı’yı vuran Adil Cesur, Kartal Cezaevi’ne konuldu. üakıcı, Adil’in cezalandırılması için bizden ricada bulundu. ‘İki ailenin savaşı bizi bağlamaz. İki taraf da dostumuz’ diye cevap verdik. üakıcı’yla savaşımızda bazı kamu görevlilerinin düşmanca tavrına tanık olduk. Bu hala devam ediyor. ‘üarşı karışır’ demem bunun içindir. üakıcı’nın, MİT’çiler Kaşif Kozinoğlu, Faik Meral ve Yavuz Ataç’la dostluklarında nasıl çetrefilli oyunların olduğunu görmek zor değil. üakıcı, yeğeni Kenan Ali Gürsel’i ve arkadaşlarını öldürten zatla barıştı.”_ 

*Ergin’in iddialarından bazıları şöyle:* 

Ergenekon Davası: _“Yeni bir hikaye yok. Ama bir şeylerin ortaya çıkarılması için düğmeye basıldığını görebiliyorum. Derin oluşumlarla anılıp, ‘Ben mafyayım’ diyenler, kolpalarla bir yerlere gelenler artık silinecek. Bu alemin içindeki delikanlılar, bir yerlere gelmek için önce kendi bileğine, gücüne ve atarına bakacak. Sonunda onlar ayakta kalacak. Biz kalacağız yani, zafer bizim olacak.”_ 

Mustafa Duyar: _“O hain saldırıyı yapanların, yaptıranların arkasında kimlerin olduğunu devletimiz biliyor. Sabancı ailesinin birçok ferdi de biliyor. İşte Sabancı’yı katlettiren şer güçler, ben Mustafa Duyar’ı öldürtünce oyunları bozulduğu için, bana ve kardeşime her türlü ölüm oyununu oynadılar. Bunların kim olduğu yavaş yavaş ortaya çıkıyor.”_ 

Selçuk Parsadan: _“Mustafa Duyar’ın öldüğü gün, Parsadan’ı da kardeşim Sami Tokur vurdu. O öyle istemiş, öyle olmuş. Fazla önemsenecek bir durum yok. ülmüş adamın ardından konuşmayalım”_ 

Veli Küçük: _“Bizim devlet içinde irtibatlı olduğumuz hiç kimse yoktur. Küçük’ü, bu alemdeki herkes kadar ismen tanırım. Bir duruşmada, bizi savcıların yönlendirdiğini söyledi. Ben de bu gerçek dışı sözlere diyeceğimi dedim.”_ 

Kurtlar Vadisi:_ “O dizide, alçakça senaryolarla ailemizi uyuşturucu kaçakçısı olarak gösterip bize iftira attılar. Hasmımız üakıcı’yı ise kahraman gibi empoze ettiler. Osman Sınav’a bilgi verdiği söylenen Ergenekon tutuklusu Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur’a mektup yazdım. Kimlerin bizi bu şekilde göstermek istediğini sordum. Ama ne yazık ki cevap alamadım.”_ 


*‘Postu iyi kurtarmışsınız’* 

Ergin’in Ali Suat Ertosun hakkındaki iddiaları ise şöyle: 

_“Uşak isyanı, Eskişehir Cezaevi’nden beri devam eden olayların son noktasıdır. Eskişehir’de, Vedat’la görüş mahallinde ailelerimizle birlikteyken, sırtımıza kabin yerinden 38 el ateş edildi. Onlara karşılık vermem iki kiralığı telaşa düşürdü. Kartal Cezaevi’ne gönderildik. Ertosun, koğuşumuza gelip ‘Postu iyi kurtarmışsınız’ deyince, ağzıma geleni söyledim, kaçtı gitti. Taraf’ta çıkan haber her şeyi anlatıyordu. Bize saldırı yapılacağını bilmeyen devlet kurumu kalmamış ki. Ona rağmen bizi Uşak’a gönderdiler. Devletin bazı yetkilileri ciddi şekilde soruşturulmalı. Bu görevi ihmal değil, bilerek, tezgahlayarak isyan çıkarıp ölümlere neden olmaktır. Uşak olaylarını planlayan güç, gerçeklerin ortaya çıkmasına izin vermez. Orada öldürüleceğimize dair, devletin bilgi notlarını ciddiye almayan bir yargılama yapıldı. O cehennemden sağ çıkamayacağımızı düşünen şer odakları, ‘Siz misiniz oradan sağ çıkan’ deyip, cezalardan ceza beğendiler. Ertosun da, bir oyuna geldiyse, bu şer odaklarını artık açıklamalıdır.”_ 



06.10.2009 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*TİB'in tüm kayıtları incelenecek* 


*06.10.2009 / gazeteport.com*


*Dinlenip dinlenmediğini öğrenmek için mahkemeye başvuran YARSAV Başkanı'nın talebi haklı bulundu. Mahkeme TİB'in tüm kayıtlarının incelenmesine karar verdi. Karar uyarınca, Telekominikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı'nın yaptığı dinleme kayıtları tek tek incelenecek.* 


*ANKARA -* Yargıçlar ve Savcılar Birliği (YARSAV) Başkanı ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu, telefonlarının dinlenip dinlemediğinin belirlenmesi için Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na başvurmuştu. 

Ancak başsavcılık gizlilik ilkesini gerekçe göstererek başvuruyu reddetmiş ve takipsizlik kararı vermişti. 

Eminağaoğlu'nun itirazı üzerine dosya Osman Kaçmaz'ın başkanlığını yaptığı Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gitti. 

Başsavcılığın kararını iptal eden mahkeme, bir hakim başkanlığında bilirkişilerden oluşan teknik bir heyet oluşturularak, Telekominikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı (TİB) kayıtlarının incelenmesine karar verdi. 

Bu aşamadan sonra bir Sulh Ceza hakimi başkanlığında üç kişilik bir heyet oluşturulacak. 

Mahkeme kararlarıyla telefon dinlemelerinin yapıldığı TİB’in şimdiye kadar izleme ya da dinleme yaptığı bütün telefon numaraları incelenecek. 

Bunlar arasında Eminağaoğlu'nun bulunup bulunmadığına bakılacak. 

Eğer numara bulunmazsa Eminağaoğlu'nun İletişim Başkanlığı dışında yasadışı dinlendiği ortaya çıkacak. 

Kayıt bulunursa da dinleme kararının kim tarafından hangi gerekçeyle verildiği belirlenecek. *(NTV)* 

...

----------


## bozok

*Ergül cinayeti Temizöz'e sorulacak 


06.10.2009 / gazeteport.com


* 

*Cenazesi Elazığ'daki kimsesizler mezarlığında bulunan Hasan Ergül'ün öldürülmesi olayının, Cizre'deki faili meçhul cinayetlerle ilgili yürütülen davada tutuklu bulunan Kayseri İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz'e sorulacağı öğrenildi.*


*DİYARBAKIR -* Hasan Ergül soruşturmasını yürüten Malatya Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, dosyayı ''yetkisizlik'' kararı vererek Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderdi. 

Bölgedeki faili meçhul cinayetlerle ilgili soruşturmaları yürüten özel yetkili savcı tarafından incelenen dosya kapsamında, Cizre'de 1993-1995 yılları arasında 20 adam öldürme olayıyla ilgili olarak, eski Cizre Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atağ, oğlu Tamer Atağ, itirafçılar Adem Yakin, Hıdır Altuğ ve Fırat Altın (Abdulhakim Güven) ile birlikte tutuklu yargılanan Kayseri İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz'ün ifadesine başvurulacağı bildirildi. 

Halen Diyarbakır Askeri Cezaevinde tutuklu bulunan Temizöz, gelecek günlerde Hasan Ergül'ün öldürülmesi olayıyla ilgili savcıya ifade verecek. 

*DNA İLE TESPİT EDİLDİ* 
1995 yılında çocuğuyla birlikte Cizre'den Silopi'ye dönerken kaçırılarak kendisinden bir daha haber alınamayan Hasan Ergül'ün cenazesi bir süre önce Elazığ'daki kimsesizler mezarlığında bulunmuştu. 

Savcılık tarafından açtırılan mezarlıktan alınan örnekler DNA tespiti için Adli Tıp Kurumuna gönderilmiş, Adli Tıp Kurumu, Ergül'ün oğlu Vedat Ergül'den alınan kan örnekleriyle yaptığı karşılaştırma sonucunda, cesedin Hasan Ergül'e ait olduğunu belirlemişti. Ergül ailesi, bunun üzerine o dönem bölgede görev yaptığı gerekçesiyle Kayseri İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz ve Cudi Acet adlı şahıs hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunmuştu. 

Ailenin avukatı Serdar üelebi, AA muhabirine yaptığı açıklamada, yurt dışında yaşayan itirafçı Abdülkadir Aygan'ın ifadelerinden yola çıkarak, Ergül'ün o tarihte öldürülüp atıldığı belirtilen Elazığ'daki Hazar gölü çevresinde inceleme yaptıklarını söyledi. Yaptıkları bazı görüşmelerde köylülerin kendilerine söz konusu tarihlerde gölden bir ceset çıkarıldığını ve Elazığ kimsesizler mezarlığına defnedildiğini anlattıklarını belirten üelebi, bunun üzerine savcılığa başvuruda bulunduklarını bildirdi. 

üelebi, savcılıktan, Hasan Ergül'ün öldürülmesi olayının, Albay Temizöz'ün yargılandığı dava dosyasıyla birleştirilmesini talep ettiklerini kaydetti. (AA) 

...

----------


## bozok

*üç hakimden şok iddia* 


*06.10.2009 / gazeteport.com*

**

*üç hakimin yazdığı kitapta, PKK kıyafeti giyerek operasyona giden sekiz askerin korucularca öldürüldüğü dosya numarasıyla anlatıldı.*

Taraf Gazetesinin haberine göre; Danıştay Hakimleri Yakup Bal, Yahya şapin ve Mustafa Karabulut’un yazdığı kitap, 13 yıl önce Ağrı’da sekiz askerin şehit düşmesindeki gerçeği gün yüzüne çıkardı. Kitapta, PKK ile mücadele için karma timler kurulmasına dair Van Valiliği’nin 1993’teki yazısı da yer aldı. Kitaba göre 1996’da Van Jandarma Komutanlığı’na bağlı tim, istihbarat için örgüt üyelerinin giydiği elbiselerle Diyadin’e gitti. Ancak tim, korucular tarafından PKK’lı sanılarak öldürüldü. Bir şehit eşi, cenazede intihar etti. Ailesi tazminat istedi, dosya Danıştay’a gidince acı gerçekler ortaya çıktı 

Danıştay Tetkik Hakimleri Yakup Bal, Yahya şahin ve Mustafa Karabulut’un yazdığı Danıştay 10. Dairesinin Tazminat Davalarına İlişkin Seçilmiş Kararları adlı hukuk kitabı 13 yıl önce Ağrı’da yaşanan ilginç bir olayı ortaya çıkardı. 

Kitaba göre 1996’da Van Jandarma Komutanlığı’na bağlı Jandarma Karma Timi, PKK ile daha iyi mücadele etmek ve istihbarat toplamak amacıyla örgüt militanlarının giydiği elbiseleri giyerek gittikleri Diyadin’de PKK’lı sanılarak korucular tarafından öldürüldü. üldürülen askerlerden birinin eşi cenaze töreninde silahla intihar etti. Bunun üzerine ölen askerin kayınvalidesi, kayınpederi ve baldızı maddi ve manevi tazminat istemiyle İdare Mahkemesine başvurdu. Mahkemenin, maddi ve manevi tazminat talebinin reddedilmesi üzerine aile dosyayı Danıştay’a taşıdı. 

*Korucular askerleri kuşatıyor* 
“Devlet yasadışı yöntemlere başvuruyor”, “Jandarma PKK elbiselerini giyerek köylere giriyor” iddialarının doğruluğunu tescilleyen olay Danıştay 10. Dairesi’nin 2001/1342 No’lu kararında şöyle anlatılıyor: 

*Afgan göçmenlerden silah* 
“Temyiz dosyası ve Askeri Yüksek İdare Mahkemesi 2. Dairesi’nin kararının incelenmesinden, Van Valiliğinin Karma Timlerin Kuruluş ve Faaliyetlerini düzenleyen 26.02.1993 tarihli yazısına dayanılarak Karma Timlerin an İl Jandarma Komutanlığı bünyesinde faaliyete geçtikleri, Erciş İlçe Jandarma Komutanlığı bünyesinde davacıların yakını olan B’nin de aralarında bulunduğu Afgan göçmenlerinden temin edilen silah ve yine mahallinden sağlanan kıyafetlerle bir tim oluşturulduğu, timin faaliyet amacının terör örgütünün faaliyetlerini tesbit etmek suretiyle örgütle daha iyi mücadele etmek ve istihbari bilgiler sağlamak olduğu, anılan timin yetkili makamın izni alınmaksızın ve karma timin teşkil esaslarına uygun olarak oluşturulmadığı diğer Jandarma birimleriyle timin operasyonları konusunda gerekli koordinasyonun sağlanmadığı, alınan istihbari bilgilerin ilgili kişilerce harita üzerinde gerekli kontroller yapılmadan değerlendirilmesi neticesinde bölgede bulunan vatandaşların Diyadin İlçe Jandarma Komutanlığı’na teröristler olduğu yönünde ihbarda bulunduğu, 23.06.1996 tarihinde davacıların yakınının da bulunduğu Karma Timin üs bölgesine dönmek üzere toplandıkları sırada geçici köy korucuları tarafından kuşatıldığı, iki saat kadar süren silahlı çatışmada davacıların yakınının da aralarında bulunduğu askerlerin vurularak öldürüldüğü, geçici köy korucularının kuşattıkları timin askeri birlik olduğunu anlamaları neticesinde çatışmanın sona erdiği, müteveffa B’nin cenaze töreninde eşi olan İ’nin belirtilen olaydan duymuş olduğu acı ve eleme dayanamayarak tabanca ile intihar etmek suretiyle öldüğü anlaşılmaktadır.

Yukarıda aktarılan olayın oluş şekli dikkate alındığında B’nin idarenin kusurlu yürüttüğü hizmet neticesinde öldüğü açık olup, eşi olan İ’nin de kişisel sebeplerle değil, idarenin kusurlu yürüttüğü hizmet neticesinde eşinin ölmesi nedeniyle duyduğu acı ve üzüntü sonucu yaşamına son verdiği kanaatine varılmıştır. Bu durumda mütevaffa B’nin eşi, davacıların kızı ve kardeşi olan İ’nin ölmesi üzerine davacıların duydukları acı ve üzüntünün giderilmesi amacıyla manevi tazminata hükmedilmesi gerekirken, davacıların çekirdek aile kapsamında olmadıklarından bahisle manevi tazminat isteminin reddine karar veren idare mahkemesi kararının bu kısmında hukuka uyarlık görülmemiştir. 

*Maddi tazminata hükmedildi* 
Açıklanan nedenlerle davacılar temyiz isteminin kısmen kabulüyle idare mahkemesinin kararının manevi tazminat isteminin reddine ilişkin kısmının bozulmasına, temyiz isteminin kısmen reddiyle maddi tazminata ilişkin kısmının onanmasına, bozulan kısım için yeniden karar verilmek üzere dosyanın anılan idare mahkemesine gönderilmesine 11.04.2001 tarihinde oybirliğiyle karar verildi.”

Danıştay’ın verdiği kararı değerlendiren Avukat Cemal Demir şunları söyledi: “Diyadin’de 1993’de Van Valiliği’nin izniyle üstelik resmi olarak kurulan ve adına da ‘karma tim’ denilen bu yasadışı oluşumun oluşturulduğu döneme iyi bakmak gerekir. Bu tim suç işlemeye giderken, meslektaşları tarafından öldürülmüştür. Bu olay idari yargıya konu edilmezse belki de tarihin karanlıklarında kaybolup gidecektir. üünkü bugüne kadar bu tür kontra faaliyetler resmi ağızlarca hep reddedildi. Bu olay bölgede 25 yılı aşkın süredir devam eden savaşta ne tür yöntemlere başvurulduğunun açık işaretlerini ele vermektedir. Devlet kuruluş felsefesi ve esprisi, meşruiyetini hukuk kurallarından almaktadır. Devlet şayet hukuku bizzat kendisi ihlal ederse, artık yurttaşının da neden kural ihlali yaptığını sorgulayamaz hale gelir. Bu tür karanlık ve hukuk dışı olayların bölgede fazlasıyla yaşandığı her geçen gün daha iyi anlaşılmaktadır.” 


...

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye'de Hukukun En Son Resmidir*

*"Ergenekon" süreci fotoğraflarla başlatılmıştı, bu fotoğraflarla nasıl devam edecek?*

*06.10.2009*
*Açık İstihbarat*


"Ergenekon" davası bir yönü ile fotoğraflar davası. Zekeriya üz'ün savcı olabildiği bir ülkede insanlar bir kişi ile aynı fotoğraf karesinde göründüğü gerekçesi ile o kişi ile aynı örgütün üyesi olmakla suçlandılar. 

_"ürgüt üyesi olduğuna"_ dair tek delil bir fotoğraf olanlar aylarca içeride yattı. Bugün ise OdaTV ; halen bir çok gazetenin ve haber sitesinin görmeyi reddettiği bir dizi fotoğraf yayınladı. 

Fotoğraflarda "Ergenekon" operasyonunu yürüten polisler, savcılar ve hakimler hayli samimi pozlarda boğaz gezisinde ve sonrasında bir koruda akşam yemeğinde görülüyor. 

Savcı ve polislerin aynı karede görünmesinin hukuki prosedürler ve harcadıkları mesai açısından bir dereceye kadar makul karşılanabilir ama o resimlere; iki tarafa da eşit mesafede durması gereken ve en önemlisi iddia makamı ile savunma makamına eşit mesafede durması gereken hakimleri kattığınızda o ülkenin hukuku da, demokrasisi de zan altında kalır. 

O ülkeyi Tayyip Erdoğan'ın demokrasi açılımı bile kurtaramaz. 

Zamanında "Ergenekon" sanıklarının piknikte yanyana çektirdiği resimleri, _"Ergenekonun Aile Albümü"_ , _"Bombacıların Aile Fotoğrafı"_ gibi başlıklarla yayınlayan zeka ve karakter özürlülülerin de anlaması için durumun vehametini bir karşı soru ile netleştirelim : 

_"Ergenekon hakimlerini ve savcılarını Ergenekon sanıkları ve hatta avukatları ile aynı masada gösteren fotoğraflar çıksaydı yaygarayı koparmaz mıydınız?"_

Bir hukuk devletinde adalet bakanının hatta hükümetin düşmesine kadar ciddi bir siyasi süreci başlatması gereken fotoğraflar bugün OdaTV'de yayınlandı ve henüz Vatan Gazetesi'nin Internet sayfası dışında kimse bu fotoğrafları görmedi. Görmelerini de beklemiyoruz. 

O yüzden sizlere Kuddusi Okkır'ın ölüm döşeğindeki gözlerinin fotoğrafı ile özdeşleşen "Ergenekon Davası"nın en son resimlerle birlikte çeşitlenen fotoğraf albümünü yeniden hatırlatıyoruz....

*Kuddusi Okkır* ....Savcı Zekeriya üz; kendisine arkadaşları tarafından iletilen "ölüyor, tedbir alın" dilekçelerini gözardı ettiği için tutukluyken hayatını kaybeden "Ergenekon" sanığı. Zekeriya üz hakkında bu nedenle mahkeme sürecinde ölüme sebebiyet verme suçlaması ile suç duyurusunda bulunuldu fakat bu suç duyurusu mahkeme tarafından dikkate alınmadı. *"Neden?" sorusunun neden anlamsız bir soru olduğunun cevabı aşağıdaki fotoğraflarda gizli.* 




*Rasim Görüm....*Aşağıdaki fotoğraf mahkemede, "Ergenekon"'un diğer sanıkları ile örgütsel ilişkisinin kanıtı olarak sunuldu ve bir yıl hapis yattı. Bu fotoğraftaki sanıklarla, iddianamede var olduğu iddia edilen gizli toplantı tarihinde aynı yerde bulunmadığını gsm kayıtları ile duruşmalar başladıktan hemen sonra kanıtladı ama buna rağmen aylarca içeride yatmaya devam etti. *"Neden?" sorusunun neden anlamsız bir soru olduğunun cevabı aşağıdaki fotoğraflarda gizli.*





*Kuddusi Okkır-Oktay Yıldırım-Fikri Karadağ-Hüseyin Görüm.* Bu fotoğraf "Ergenekon" örgütünün en önemli kanıtlarından biri olarak medyada günlerce döndürüldü. Mahkeme süresince bu fotoğraftaki kişilerin şile'deki bir muhtarlığın pilav günü için biraraya geldikleri , bir çoğunun ilk kez orada karşılaştıkları ve bir çoğunun da bir daha hiç görüşmedikleri mahkeme süresince ortaya kondu. Kuddusi Okkır vefat etti; diğerleri aynı örgütün üyesi oldukları suçlaması ile hala yatıyor. *"Neden?" sorusunun neden anlamsız bir soru olduğu aşağıdaki fotoğraflarda gizli.* 



*Muzaffer Tekin , Veli Küçük ; Kemal Kerinçsiz Beyazıt meydanında.* "Ergenekon" davasının en önemli fotoğraf havuzu Beyazıt Meydanındaki Boğazlıyan Kaymakamı mitingi sırasında elde edildi. Bu fotoğraf sanıkların örgüt bağının en önemli delillerinden biri olarak aylarca medyada döndürüldü. Teknede sarmaş dolaş oturanların, binlerce kişinin katıldığı bir mitingde aralarında bir kaç metre yanyana duranları bu fotoğraflara dayanarak *neden "örgüt üyesi" olarak suçladığı sorusunun neden anlamsız olduğu aşağıdaki fotoğraflarda gizli.* 



"Ergenekon" davası sanıklarından ve *medyayı kan gölüne çevirmekle tehdit eden şamil Tayyar* gibilerin _(Bkz : şamil Tayyar'ın_ 

_"İnceldiği Yerden Kopsun"__ başlıklı yazısı)_ "1 Numara" olarak aylarca lanse ettiği Veli Küçük, Türk Ortodoks kilisesinin bir davetinde yemekte görülüyor. Aslında Veli Küçük; Tayyip Erdoğan'ın yapacağı açılımı yıllar öncesinden görmüş ve ülkedeki ortodoks vatandaşlarımızın bir davetine icabet etmiş. Yüzyıllardır kapalı tuttukları "kin kapılarını" bile açmayanlarla aynı masaya oturmakta beis görmeyenlerin, *Mustafa Kemal'in kurdurduğu bir kilisenin bir yemek davetine icabet edenleri nasıl terörist ilan edebildiği sorusunun neden anlamsız bir soru olduğu aşağıdaki fotoğraflarda gizli.* 

"Ergenekon" sürecinin hukuken ve etik olarak mesafeli durması gereken taraflarının samimiyetlerini ortaya koyan "Ergenekon"'un taze çıkan fotoğraf albümü ise aşağıda. 

Tepedeki fotoğraflar bu davanın başlangıcını şekillendirmişti; aşağıdaki fotoğrafların ise sonunu şekillendirmesi büyük ihtimal. 





"Ergenekon" mahkemesinin kıdemli üyesi üzese ; Zekeriya üz ile samimi bir şekilde boğazı seyrediyor. üzese; en son, sanıklar tutuklu olduğu halde evlerinin dinlenmeye devam etmesi yolundaki kararın altına imza atması ile eleştirileri üzerine çekmiş ve bir çok sanık heyetten çekilmesi talebinde bulunmuştu. 




"Ergenekon" mahkemesinin başkanı şengün; istihbarattan sorumlu Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısı Ali Fuat Yılmazer ile yanyana aynı masada. 





"Ergenekon" davasında bir çok aşamada görev alan hakimler, savcılar ve polisler yanyana aynı teknede 

"Ergenekon" davasında bir çok aşamada görev alan hakimler, savcılar ve polisleri boğaz gezisinde yanyana gösteren bir diğer kare

"Ergenekon" mahkemesi kıdemli üyesi üzese'nin Zekeriya üz ile teknede sergilediği samimiyetin tesadüf olmadığının ek bir göstergesi olan bu karede üzese ve üz masada da yanyana oturuyor. 



"Ergenekon" sürecinde bir çok tutuklama kararının altında imzası bulunan 11. Ağır Ceza Hakimi üzçelik Emniyetçilerle yanyana



Ve şamil Tayyar gibilerin aylarca Veli Küçük ile Danıştay sanığı Alparslan Aslan'ın örgütsel ilişkisinin kanıtı olarak medyada döndürdükleri fotoğraf. *şamil Tayyar'ın bir çok iddiası gibi bu fotoğrafın da sahte olduğu, fotoğraftaki şahsın Alparslan Aslan değil, Azerbaycan Kongresi'ne katılan bir Azeri genç olduğu mahkeme sürecinde kanıtlandı .* 

*Sahte kanıtlarla ve iddialarla onlarca insanı zan altında bırakan şamil Tayyar gibilerin hala neden "Ergenekon" uzmanı olarak lanse edildiğinin sırrı ise yukarıdaki fotoğraflarda gizli.* 

Bu gidişle; medyanın sahte ve zorlama fotoğraflarla gündemde getirdiği "Ergenekon" sürecinin, hukukun Türkiye'deki durumunu bütün çıplaklığı ile gözler önüne seren net fotoğraflarla devam edeceği anlaşılıyor. 


*Açık İstihbarat*

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan’ın “Derin Danışmanı”ndan Ergenekon İtirafı: “Açılım İçin Arazi Temizliği Yapıldı”*

 

*Başbakan Başmüşaviri Yalçın Akdoğan, “açılım” adı verilen sürece karşı çıkacak milli unsurların Ergenekon davaları vasıtasıyla nasıl bertaraf edildiklerini şu sözlerle açıkladı:* 

*“Açılım süreci çok hassas ve sabotajlara açık bir süreç. Süreci karıştırma ihtimali olan belli çetelerin veya karanlık örgütlerin etkisizleştirilmesi, bir nevi arazi temizliği yapılmasının, böyle bir girişim için ön açıcı olduğunu düşünenler yok değil. Geçmişte yaşanan birçok toplumsal olayın bu örgütlerin yönlendirmesiyle ortaya çıktığı iddia edildiğine göre, açılım sürecinin normal seyrinde devam edebilmesi ve provokasyonlardan korunması açısından böyle bir ilişkilendirmenin yapılması da normaldir”.*
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Star gazetesinde AKP iktidarına yüklenmiş en kritik projelerden birisi olan “_Kürt açılımı”_ konusunda etkin bir isim olarak lanse edilen Başbakan Başdanışmanı Yalçın Akdoğan ile geniş bir röportaj yapıldı. “Açılım” konusunda Başbakan adına konuşmaya tek yetkili kişi kılındığı anlaşılan Akdoğan, “*Askerin mesaj ve tutumları muhalefetin kökten reddiyeci tavrından çok daha ileri, çok daha makul ve rasyonel”* *dedi.* 

*Akdoğan’ın sürece bir türlü uyum sağlayamayan DTP’ye tavsiyeleri ise şu şekilde:* 

*“üneminizin farkında değilsiniz.** K*imlik siyaseti yapan bir parti olarak belli bir soruna odaklanabilir, belli bir kesim üzerine siyaset yapabilirsiniz. Ancak açılım sürecine katkıda bulunmak istiyorsanız tüm Türkiye toplumunu ve genel hassasiyetleri düşünerek hareket etmeli, buna uygun bir dil kullanmalısınız. Kendi tabanınıza yönelik popülizm yaparsanız sürece katkıda bulunamazsınız”.

Başdanışman Akdoğan, röportajda önemli bir itirafta bulundu. Ergenekon tutuklamaları, açılım öncesi *“arazi temizliği”* amacıyla yapılmış. Akdoğan’a yöneltilen soru ve bu konudaki cevabı şöyle: 

-“Açılım sürecinin zamanlamasında Ergenekon operasyonlarının bir etkisi olduğu söylenebilir mi?” 

-“Açıkçası bunlar ilişkili iki süreç değil. Ancak bildiğimiz bir şey var ki, açılım süreci çok hassas ve sabotajlara açık bir süreç. Süreci karıştırma ihtimali olan belli çetelerin veya karanlık örgütlerin etkisizleştirilmesi, *bir nevi arazi temizliği yapılmasının, böyle bir girişim için ön açıcı olduğunu düşünenler yok değil. Geçmişte yaşanan birçok toplumsal olayın bu örgütlerin yönlendirmesiyle ortaya çıktığı iddia edildiğine göre, açılım sürecinin normal seyrinde devam edebilmesi ve provokasyonlardan korunması açısından böyle bir ilişkilendirmenin yapılması da normaldir”.* 

Star gazetesi röportajın bu bölümünü “*Ergenekon Operasyonu Açılımı Korudu*” ara başlığıyla verdi. 

*Yalçın Akdoğan Kimdir?* 

1969 doğumlu olan Akdoğan, Tayyip Erdoğan’ın önsözüyle yayımlanan “Muhafazakar Demokrasi” kitabını yazdıktan sonra Erdoğan’ın ekibine dahil olmuş bir isim. Uzun süre Başbakan Erdoğan’a diğer danışmanlar gibi gazete kupürü kesti. ümer üelik’in geri plana çekilmesi, Cüneyd Zapsu’nun uzaklaştırılması ve Nabi Avcı’nın etkisiz kalmasından sonra danışmanlar arasında yıldızı parladı. Erdoğan’ın bütün gezilerine ve resmi programlarına katılıp “vakanüvist” olarak notlar alıyor. Yalçın Akdoğan’ın bu notlarla ileride Erdoğan’ı “uluslar arası ve tarihi bir kişilik” olarak gösteren bir kitap yazması bekleniyor. Yeni şafak gazetesinde 1997 yılından beri “Yasin Doğan” adıyla köşe yazan Yalçın Akdoğan, Star gazetesinde de bir süredir siyasi makaleler yazıyor. Akdoğan’ın özellikle “açılım” konusundaki yazıları, son zamanlarda diğer medya tarafından “Başbakan’ın görüşleri” olarak lanse ediliyor. 


*Kaynak:* Star Gazetesi


05.10.2009 / Açık İstihbarat

----------


## bozok

*Sansürsüz Susurluk raporu mahkemede* 


*08.10.2009 / GAZETEPORT.COM*


*İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından eski Başbakan Mesut Yılmaz'dan istenen sansürsüz "Susurluk" raporu mahkemeye ulaştı. Tuncay Güney'in Ergenekon üzerine ifade vermeyi reddettiği öğrenildi. Savcı talep üzerine terör örgütü PKK'nın lideri ücalan'ın yargılama dosyasının istenmesini talep etti.*


*İSTANBUL* - Danıştay ve Cumhuriyet gazetesine yönelik saldırılara ilişkin dava ile birleştirilen birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının 115. duruşması başladı. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'ndeki salonda yapılan yargılamanın bugünkü duruşmasına, tutuklu sanıklar Erkut Ersoy, Kahraman şahin, Ergün Poyraz, Erol ülmez, ümit Oğuztan, Hayrettin Ertekin ve ümit Sayın katılmadı. 

Duruşmaya, emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, emekli Yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin ve Osman Yıldırım'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 23 tutuklu sanık geldi. Duruşmada, tutuksuz yargılanan Güler Kömürcü üztürk de hazır bulundu.

*MESUT YILMAZ'DA BULUNAN SUSURLUK RAPORU MAHKEMEDE* 
Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, Kutlu Savaş'ın hazırladığı Susurluk Raporu'nun kendisinde olduğunu belirten eski başbakanlardan Rize Bağımsız Milletvekili Mesut Yılmaz'dan istenen raporun gönderildiğini belirtti. 

Yılmaz'ın, avukatı aracılığıyla, Susurluk Raporu ve ek belgelerin kendisinde olan kısımlarını mahkemeye sunduğu kaydedildi. 

Başkan şengün, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığından, şüpheli Tuncay Güney ile ilgili yapılan işlemlerin sonucu konusunda istenen yazıya da cevap verildiğini bildirdi.

*TUNCAY GüNEY ERGENEKON İFADESİ VERMEYİ REDDETTİ* 
Buna göre, Adalet Balkanlığı Uluslararası Hukuk ve Dış İlişkiler Genel Müdürlüğünden savcılığa gönderilen yazıda, Güney'in ifadesinin alınması için Kanada adli makamlarına yazılan yazıya cevap verildi. 

Kanada adli makamlarınca gönderilen evrakta, ''Güney ile kendi istediği takdirde mülakat için görüşmede bulunulduğu, Güney'in ifade vermeyi reddettiği'' belirtildi. Kanada yasalarına göre, kişinin ifade vermeye zorlanamayacağının ifade edildiği evrakta, ''Bu nedenle de Güney ile ilgili Kanada'daki dosyasının kapandığı ve adli yardım yapılamadığı'' vurgulandı.

*''DANIşTAY DAVASIYLA İLGİLİ SAVUNMA YAPMAYACAğIM.* 
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada söz alan Osman Yıldırım, mahkemenin savunmasını hazırlaması için kendisine süre vermesine ilişkin yazının cezaevine ulaşmaması dolayısıyla, sürekli olarak duruşmalara katılmak durumunda kaldığını ve savunmasını hazırlayamadığını ifade etti. Yıldırım, savunmasını hazırlayabilmesi için kendisine süre verildiğine ilişkin yazının cezaevine gönderilmesini istedi. 

Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin Danıştay dosyasındaki tanık beyanları bu mahkemede de geçerliyse kendisi açısından bir sorun olmadığını ifade eden Yıldırım, mahkeme bu tanıkların beyanlarını dikkate almayacaksa, Alparslan Arslan'ı yakalayan 2 polis, Selvi Otel'in personeli ve ''Aysel'' isimli kadın tanığın, kendisin savunması alınırken duruşmalarda hazır edilmesini talep etti. 

Yıldırım, ''Danıştay davasıyla ilgili savunma yapmayacağım. İlgim olmayan konuda savunma yapmam. Sadece hakikatleri söyleyeceğim. Cumhuriyet gazetesinin bombalanmasıyla ilgili konuşacağım. Bu savunma değil. İşlemediğim suçlardan dolayı savunma yapmam. Tahliye kelimesinden tiksiniyorum. En ağır cezayı verin'' dedi.

*SAVCI PEKGüZEL, ABDULLAH üCALAN'IN DAVA DOSYASININ İSTENMESİNİ İSTEDİ*
Birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasında taleplere ilişkin görüşünü açıklayan Cumhuriyet savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, tutuklu sanık Mehmet Zekeriya üztürk'ün talebi doğrultusunda terör örgütü elebaşı Abdullah ücalan'ın dava dosyasının mahkeme tarafından istenilmesi yönünde görüş bildirdi. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada söz alan tutuklu sanık Kemal Kerinçsiz, Alparslan Arslan'ın mahkemeye gönderilen cep telefonu ve sim kartındaki adreslerin delil olarak kullanılamayacağını ileri sürdü. 

Arslan'ın cep telefonu hafızasında 5 bine yakın internet ve elektronik posta adresinin bulunduğunu ifade eden Kerinçsiz, kendisi de dahil 10 ''Ergenekon'' davası sanığınına adresinin de telefon dökümünde yer aldığını söyledi. 

Kerinçsiz, Arslan'a ait olan cep telefonu ve sim kartının 2006 yılına kadar poliste tutulduktan sonra çözümünün yapılmasının usule aykırı olduğunu ve şüphe uyandırdığını da savunarak, Arslan'ın cep telefonunda ''Ergenekon'' sanıklarının e-mail adreslerinin bulunmasının aralarında bir ilişkinin var olabileceği şeklinde değerlendirilemeyeceğini kaydetti. 

Kerinçsiz ayrıca, bir gazetede yayınlanan ''Ergenekon'' soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar, davaya bakan mahkeme heyeti ve bazı polislerin 2008 Eylül ayında katıldıkları iftar yemeğinde çekilen fotoğraflara değindi. 

Bu yemekte ''İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğünün şubelerinden İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğünün adeta sözde Ergenekon davasının açılarak iddianamenin kabulünü kutladığını'' ileri süren Kerinçsiz, ''Tertibi yürüten bir kısım emniyet mensupları, soruşturma savcıları, soruşturma ve kovuşturma hakimlerinin bir arada bağımsız ve tarafsız yargı düşüncesinin ve toplumsal vicdanın asla kabul edilemeyeceği görüntülerin ortaya çıkması sanık olarak şahsımda bu davanın her iki sürecine olan inancımı ortadan kaldırdığı gibi adalete olan güven duygumu da bir kez daha onarılmaz bir şekilde sarstı'' dedi. 

Aynı yemeği anımsatan tutuklu sanık Mehmet Zekeriya üztürk de bir art niyeti olmadığını ifade ederek, sanık olduğunu, savcının o yemekte kendisiyle ilgili bir kanaatini dile getirmiş olabileceğini, mahkemenin de o kanaatten etkilenebileceğini ve bunun tutuklu kalmasına neden olabileceğini söyledi. 

üztürk ayrıca, eski Emniyet İstihbarat Dairesi Başkanı Bülent Orakoğlu ve gazeteci şamil Tayyar ile bazı gazeteciler ve akademisyenlerin terör örgütü PKK'nın MİT tarafından kurulduğunu söylediklerini ifade ederek, mahkemenin Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ve MİT'e yazı yazarak bu iddiayı sormasını istedi. 

Zekeriya üztürk, terör örgütü elebaşı Abdullah ücalan'ın dava dosyasının da ilgili mahkemeden istenilmesini talep etti. 

Taleplerin ardından görüşünü açılayan Cumhuriyet savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, ücalan'ın dava dosyasının ilgili mahkemeden getirtilmesi yönündeki talebi kabul ederek, mahkeme heyetinden dosyayı istemesini talep etti. 

Mahkemeye heyeti, talepleri değerlendirmek üzere duruşmaya ara verdi*.* 

(A.A) 


...

----------


## bozok

*Albay Temizöz’e Genelkurmay’dan avukat* 


*08.10.2009 / gazeteport.com*



Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı, faili meçhul cinayetlerin faili olarak yargılanan albay Cemal Temizöz'ün avukatlık giderlerinin kendilerince ödendiğini açıkladı. 


Vatan Gazetesinin haberine göre; Diyarbakır’da görülmekte olan davanın müdahil avukatlarından Tahir Elçi’nin talebi üzerine, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı mahkemeye bilgi sundu. 


Komutanlıktan gelen yazı, personelle ilgili yapılan ilk resmi açıklama olarak da yorumlanırken, albay Temizöz’ün avukatlık giderleriyle ilgili bilgi verildi. 


*TERüRLE MüCADELE KANUNUNUN 65. MADDESİ* 
Elçi’nin, disiplin soruşturması ve Temizöz’ün halen resmi görevde olup olmadığı sorularının da yer aldığı talebe ilişkin bilgilendirmede, avukatlık üctretinin Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı tarafından ödendiği ve bunun ilgili kanunun 65. maddesini dayandırıldığı belirtildi. 

Kanunda, terörle mücadele görevini yürüten personelin giderlerinin ödenebileceği ifadesi yer alırken, komutanlık sadece bir avukatın giderlerinin ödendiğini belirtti. Temizöz’ü söz konusu davada birden fazla avukat temsil ediyor. 


*SORUşTURMAYI İüİşLERİ BAKANLIğI AüABİLİR* 
Diğer iki konudan disiplin soruşturmasıyla ilgili olarak, İçişleri Bakanlığının yetkili olduğu gerekçesiyle bilgi verilmezken, Kayseri Alay Komutanı Temizöz'ün halen görevde bulunup bulunmadığı sorusuna da, görevden alınmasına gerek duyulmadığı ancak mahkeme sürecinin izlendiği ve gelecekte yeniden değerlendirilebileceği yanıtı verildi. 


Müdahil avukatlar, 20'yi aşkın faili meçhul cinayet davasında yargılanan albay Temizöz’ün görevden alınması gerektiğini dile getiriyor ve bu mahkemede tartışmalara neden oluyordu.

*HASAN ERGüL CİNAYETİ İLE İLGİLİ İFADESİ ALINIYOR* 
Silopi'de 14 yıl önce kaçırılan ve cenazesi Elazığ'daki kimsesizler mezarlığında bulunan Hasan Ergül'ün öldürülmesi olayı hakkında Malatya Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının *''yetkisizlik''* kararı verip dosyayı Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına göndermesinin ardından çalışma başlatan özel yetkili savcı, halen Diyarbakır Askeri Cezaevinde tutuklu bulunan Cemal Temizöz'ün ifadesine başvurulmasını kararlaştırdı. 


Diyarbakır Adliyesine getirilen Temizöz, özel yetkili savcıya ifade veriyor. 


Temizöz'ün adliyeye getirilmesi dolayısıyla sabah saatlerinden itibaren bina çevresinde yoğun güvenlik önlemi alındı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Savcı üz şikayetçi: Tehdit ediliyorum*


*08.10.2009 / gazeteport.com*



*Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz, kamuoyunda “Karagümrük üetesi” olarak bilinen Ergin kardeşlerin küçüğü Vedat Ergin hakkında , “sürekli tehdit ediliyorum” gerekçesiyle şikayetçi olunca, ifadesine başvuruldu*


Ergenekon soruşturması ile gündeme gelen üzel Yetkili Ağır Ceza Savcısı Zekeriya üz, bu kez *“şikayetçi’* olarak ifade verdi.

şikayetçi Ergenekon Savcısı, şikayet edilen Vedat Ergin, gerekçe ise *“sürekli tehdit”* olunca, konu büyük bir önem kazandı.

*DURUşMADA KüFüR ETTİ*
22 Ocak’ta Kandıra Sulh Ceza Mahkemesi’nde hakim karşısına çıkan Ergin, savunmasını yaparken, Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz’ün de aralarında bulunduğu bazı kamu görevlilerini kastederek, *“Hepsinin anasını avradını ...”* diye bağırdı. Duruşma hakimi bu sözleri tutanağa geçirince Ergin hakkında “kamu görevlisine hakaret” suçundan soruşturma açıldı.

*ZEKERİYA üZ şİKAYETüİ OLDU*
Kandıra Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, soruşturma sırasında talimatla Zekeriya üz’ün ifadesine başvurdu. İfadesinde, _“şüpheli Vedat Ergin tarafından, cezaevinden sürekli şahsıma tehdit ve hakaret dolu mektuplar almaktayım”_ diyen Savcı üz, şikayetçi olduğunu sözlerine ekledi.

üz’ün ifadesi üzerine Vedat Ergin hakkında aydan 2 yıla kadar hapis cezası istemiyle dava açıldı. 

(Milliyet) 


...

----------


## bozok

*CHP'den Ergenekon İddiası!*

 

*Kart: Ergenekon'da 5 soruşturma dosyası daha var yeni iddianameler gelebilir!*

CHP Konya Milletvekili Atilla Kart, Ergenekon’la ilgili 5 soruşturma dosyasının olduğunu bunların 5 ayrı iddianame daha hazırlanması anlamına gelebileceğini belirterek *“Kamuoyu hazır olsun”* dedi. 

Kart, Meclis’te düzenlediği basın toplantısında bir soru üzerine Ergenekon savcıları, hakimleri ve polislerin bir iftar yemeğinde bir araya gelmesini değerlendirdi. Silivri’de bir trajedi yaşandığını ifade eden Kart_ “Yargılanan herkes masumdur demiyorum ama hukuk ihlalleri sebebiyle suçlu olanlar da hak ettikleri cezayı almayacak. Gerçek failler kenardan bu tabloyu mutlu bir şekilde izliyorlar. Hükümetin de gerçek failleri bulmak gibi bir amacı yok“_ dedi. Hükümetin polis üzerinden Ergenekon soruşturmasına doğrudan müdahil olduğunu savunan Kart, davadan sağlıklı ve adil bir yargılama çıkmayacağını söyledi. 

Ergenekon’la ilgili soruşturmanın gizliliğinin ihlal edildiği gerekçesiyle HSYK’ya suç duyurusunda bulunduğunu, 10 gün önce bir müfettişin kendisiyle görüştüğünü belirten Kart *“Müfettişlik makamının belli siyasi sembolleri taşıdığını ve bunu göstermekten kaçınmadığı”*nı savundu. Bugüne kadar Ergenekon’da 3 iddianame hazırlandığını belirten Kart, _“üğrendiğim kadarıyla 5 soruşturma dosyası daha var. 5 ayrı iddianame daha gelebilir ya da bunlar birleştirilerek görüşülebilir. Kamuoyu hazır olsun”_ dedi. 



08.10.2009 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Bölücübaşı ücalan'ın dosyası mahkemeye getirilsin*





*ümraniye davası İmralı’ya da uzandı. Savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, terör örgütü PKK’nın elebaşı ücalan’ın dava dosyasının ilgili mahkemeden getirilmesini istedi*

*ümraniye davasının 
*115. duruşmasına, bölübaşı Abdullah ücalan’la ilgili talep damgasını vurdu. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’ndeki salonda görülen dünkü duruşmada söz alan tutuklu sanık Mehmet Zekeriya üztürk, ücalan’ın dava dosyasının da ilgili mahkemeden istenilmesini talep etti. Taleplerin ardından görüşünü açılayan Cumhuriyet savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, ücalan’ın dava dosyasının ilgili mahkemeden getirtilmesi yönündeki talebi kabul ederek, mahkeme heyetinden dosyayı istemesini talep etti.

*Güney ifade vermedi*
Bu arada, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’ndan gelen yazıda, Kanada’da bulunan sahte haham Tuncay Güney’in ifade vermeyi reddettiği bildirildi. Mahkeme Heyeti Başkan Köksal şengün, Güney’in ifadesinin alınması için Kanada makamlarına yazılan yazıya cevap verildiğini kaydetti. Evrakta, ’Güney ile kendi istediği takdirde mülakat için görüşmede bulunulduğu, Güney’in ifade vermeyi reddettiği’belirtildi. 

*Dosyası kapandı*
Kanada yasalarına göre, kişinin ifade vermeye zorlanamayacağının ifade edildiği evrakta, “Bu nedenle de Tuncay Güney ile ilgili Kanada’daki dosyasının kapandığı ve adli yardım yapılamadığı” vurgulandı.

*Susurluk Raporu*
Mahkemeye ayrıca, sansürsüz Susurluk Raporu ulaştı. Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, Kutlu Savaş’ın hazırladığı Susurluk Raporu’nun kendisinde olduğunu belirten eski başbakanlardan Rize Bağımsız Milletvekili Mesut Yılmaz’dan istenen raporun gönderildiğini belirtti. Yılmaz’ın, avukatı aracılığıyla, Susurluk Raporu ve ek belgelerin kendisinde olan kısımlarını mahkemeye sunduğu kaydedildi.

*Savunma yapmadı*
üte yandan, davanın hem gizli tanığı, hem tutuklu sanığı olan Osman Yıldırım da Danıştay davasıyla ilgili savunma yapmayacağını söyledi. Duruşmada söz alan Yıldırım, “Danıştay davasıyla ilgili savunma yapmayacağım. İlgim olmayan konuda savunma yapmam. Sadece hakikatleri söyleyeceğim. Cumhuriyet gazetesinin bombalanmasıyla ilgili konuşacağım. Bu savunma değil. İşlemediğim suçlardan dolayı savunma yapmam. Tahliye kelimesinden tiksiniyorum. En ağır cezayı verin” diye konuştu. 

Haber: Salim YAVAşOğLU






*09/10/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Temizöz davasında hakimler çekildi* 


*09.10.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*şırnak ve Diyarbakır çevresinde görev yaptığı dönemde faili meşhul cinayetleri azmettirmekten yargılanan Kayseri Jandarma Alay Komutanı Temizöz davasında şok gelişme.*


Mahkeme heyeti davadan çekildi. Dosya 4'üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderildi.

Kayseri Jandarma Alay Komutanı Cemal Temizöz ve eski Cizre Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atağ'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 6 sanıklı davanın duruşmasında, avukatlar ve mahkeme başkanı arasında çıkan tartışma nedeniyle duruşmaya ara verildi. Duruşmaya verilen aranın ardından reddi hakim talebinin kabul edildiği duyuruldu. Dosya 4'üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderildi.

Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen duruşmaya tutuklu 6 sanık da katıldı. Duruşmada, 1994 yılında şırnak'ın Cizre ilçesinde öldürülen Ramazan Uygur'un oğlu İsmet Uygur tanık olarak dinlendi. Tanığın ifadesinden sonra sanık avukatı Nail Karaaslan, tanığa soru yöneltti. Bu esnada müdahil avukatlar ile sanık avukatı Karaaslan arasında tartışma çıktı. Bunun üzerine Mahkeme Başkanı Menderes Yılmaz olaya müdahale etti. Bu kez de, yaşananların duruşma zaptına tam olarak geçirilmediğini ileri süren müdahil avukatları ile mahkeme başkanı tartıştı.

Müdahil avukat Sezgin Tanrıkulu, Mahkeme Başkanına, _"Sanıklara gösterilen hoşgörü, müştekilere gösterilmiyor"_ dedi. Bunun üzerine Mahkeme Başkanı, avuktalar Sezgin Tanrıkulu ve Bahattin üzdemir'in salondan çıkarılmasını istedi. Müdahil avukatları da durumu görüşmek için ara verilmesini isteyince mahkeme heyeti duruşmaya ara verdi. 


...

----------


## bozok

*Skandal Fotoğraflar neyin kanıtı?*


 

*Odatv’nin ortaya çıkardığı Ergenekon savcıları ve hakimleriyle emniyet mensuplarını bir iftar yemeğinde birlikte gösteren fotoğrafların yankıları sürüyor.*

Milliyet gazetesinde Melih Aşık’ın köşesinde yer alan bir habere göre CHP Manisa Milletvekili Avukat şahin Mengü olaya yeni bir boyut getirdi. Mengü’nün “Emniyetin yargı mensuplarına iftar yemeği vermesi gibi bir gelenek yok” dediği açıklamaları şöyleydi: 


Ergenekon yargıçları, savcıları ve emniyet yetkilileri, geçen ramazanda gerçekten Emniyet’in verdiği iftar yemeği dolayısıyla mı bir araya geldiler? Yoksa bir başka vesileyle mi? Odatv’nin ortaya çıkardığı fotoğraflar konusunda CHP Manisa Milletvekili şahin Mengü farklı bir yorum yapıyor: 


_“O, Boğaz gezili yemekten kısa bir süre sonra bana bir ihbar gelmişti. İhbarda, İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’nün, Ergenekon soruşturmasının açılmasından kısa bir süre önce, ‘21. Yüzyılda Terör ürgütü Yapılandırılması ve Ergenekon Terör ürgütü’ konusunda Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nde bulunan 6 Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin - ki bu mahkemelerden biri Ergenekon davasına bakıyor - tüm başkan, üye ve yedek hakimlerine suç ve suçlu tarif edilerek brifing verdiği ileri sürülüyordu. Hemen harekete geçtim, 17 Kasım 2008 günü dönemin Adalet Bakanı Mehmet Ali şahin’e bu iddiaya ne dediğini sordum. Aldığım yanıt, hayır, böyle bir brifing verilmemiştir, oldu. Bu yanıt beni tabii ki tatmin etmedi. Kafamda hala, o fotoğrafların söz konusu brifingden sonra düzenlenen gezide çekildiği kuşkusu var. şimdi bir önerge daha verip aynı soruyu bugünkü Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin’e soracağım. Dilerim bana iftar yemeği filan demez. üünkü Emniyet’in yargı mensuplarına iftar yemeği vermesi diye bir geleneği olmadığını biliyorum. Zaten öyle bir şey olsa fotoğraflardan birinde dönemin İstanbul Emniyet Müdürü’yle İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı’nın görünmesi lazım ama fotoğraflarda yoklar...”_ 



10.10.2009 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*İlerleme Raporu’nda ilk kez...* 

*12.10.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Ergenekon davasına tam destek*

Türkiye’nin 2009 yılındaki AB karnesini değerlendiren ve 14 Ekim’de resmi olarak açıklanacak olan İlerleme Raporu’nda Türkiye’de sürmekte olan Ergenekon davasına çok güçlü bir destek mesajı verilecek. Ayrıca sivil yargı ve sivil anayasa konusunda da AB ilk kez çok ciddi bir şekilde taleplerini dile getiriyor

AB Komisyonu, 14 Ekim’de açıklayacağı İlerleme Raporu’nda Türkiye’nin sivilleşme ve demokratikleşme adımlarına tam destek vererek, 1980 askeri müdahalesinin ardından kaleme alınan mevcut Anayasa’nın değiştirilmesini isteyecek. İlerleme Raporu taslağında 2008 yılında yayınlanan bir önceki rapordan çok farklı olarak, “Ergenekon” davasıyla Türkiye’nin *“tarihinde ilk kez bir darbe girişimini soruşturduğu”* belirtiliyor ve bu süreçte demokratik yollarla seçilmiş hükümeti devirmeye çalışmakla suçlanan örgüte ait cephane ve silahların ele geçirildiğine dikkat çekiliyor. 



*2008 İLERLEME RAPORU’NDA üEKİNCELERE YER VERİLMİşTİ:* 

2007 yılında suç örgütü kurdukları gerekçesiyle Ergenekon adıyla bilinen yapılanmaya yönelik başlatılan soruşturma, emekli generaller dahil bazı tutuklamalarla sonuçlandı. İstanbul savcılığının 14 Temmuz 2008 tarihli Ergenekon iddianamesinde Ergenekon’a terör örgütü kurarak hükümeti devirmeye çalışmak ve şiddet yoluyla kamu düzenini yıkmaya çalışmak gibi suçlamalar getirildi. Soruşturma sürecinde, savunma hakkının yeterince güvence altına alınmadığı ve iddianamesiz tutukluluk süresinin uzunluğu konularında yargı, medya ve siyasi kaynaklardan eleştiriler yapıldı. Davanın benzersiz ölçekte ilk duruşması, planlandığı gibi 20 Ekim’de yapıldı.

*2009 İLERLEME RAPORU’NDA DAVAYA AüIK DESTEK VERİLDİ:*

Ergenekon davasıyla Türkiye, tarihinde ilk kez bir darbe girişimini soruşturuyor. Bu süreçte demokratik yollarla seçilmiş hükümeti devirmeye çalışmakla suçlanan örgüte ait cephane ve silahlar ele geçirildi. Demokratik kurumları istikrarsızlığa sürüklemeyi hedefleyen yapılanmaya yönelik Türkiye tarihinin en kapsamlı soruşturmasında, eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök kendi isteğiyle tanık olarak ifade verdi. Bu dava, demokratik kurumların doğru işleyişine ve hukukun üstünlüğüne güveni artırmak için Türkiye’ye bir fırsat sunuyor. 

AB kaynakları, Komisyonun tavır değişikliğinde Türkiye’nin birçok bölgesinde ele geçirilen silahların ve diğer önemli delillerin etkili olduğunu belirtiyor.

*SİVİL ANAYASAYA DESTEK*

Türkiye’de zaman zaman gündeme gelen “sivil anayasa” çalışmalarına desteğini gizlemeyen AB Komisyonu, 14 Ekimde açıklanacak İlerleme Raporunda da bu yöndeki görüşünü tekrarladı. Belgede _“1980 askeri darbesi döneminde yazılan mevcut Anayasa’nın AB standartlarına uygun şekilde birçok alanda daha fazla demokratikleşmeye izin vermesi ve temel özgürlüklere daha güçlü güvenceler sağlaması için değiştirilmesi gerektiğini konusunda Türkiye’de bilincin arttığı”_ kaydediliyor. AB, bu kapsamda Türkiye’den Anayasa’nın özellikle siyasi partilerle, sendikalarla ve Türkçe dışındaki dillerin kullanımıyla ilgili maddelerini gözden geçirmesini ve ombudsmanlık kurumunun önündeki engellerin kaldırılmasını talep ediyor. İlerleme Raporunda, bir grup akademisyence 2008 yılı başında hazırlanan sivil anayasa taslağının gündeme alınmaması ve _“hükümetin Anayasa değişikliği için bir öneri ya da yöntem teklifinde bulunmaması”_ eleştiriliyor.

*SİVİL YARGIYA VURGU*

AB Komisyonunca hazırlanan taslak belgede, askeri personelin barış döneminde sivil mahkemelerde yargılanmalarına yönelik yasal düzenlemeye de destek verilerek, bu konuda Türkiye’nin AB standartlarına ulaştığını belirtiyor. Türkiye’de hükümetin jandarma teşkilatı görev ve yetkileri yönetmeliğinde değişiklik yaparak kırsal ve kentsel alanlarda polis ve jandarmanın yetki alanlarında düzenlemeye gitmesi de taslak raporda yer alıyor. 


...

----------


## bozok

*Zekeriya üz'ün Savcı Olabildiği ülkeden Bir Hukuk Kararı* 


*Açık İstihbarat*
*08.10.2009*





Yargıtay Hukuk Genel Kurulu, _''Ergenekon''_ soruşturmasını yürüten Cumhuriyet savcıları aleyhinde açılan manevi tazminat davasını ''görev yönünden'' reddeden Daire kararını gerekçesini değiştirerek onadı. Savcılar hakkında adliye mahkemelerinde genel hükümlere göre dava açılabilecek.

''Ergenekon'' davasında yargılanan tutuklu sanık Behiç Gürcihan'ın eşi Fatma Sibel Yüksek ve Gazeteci Müyesser Uğur, Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten Cumhuriyet savcıları Zekeriya üz, Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel ve Nihat Taşkın aleyhinde ayrı ayrı manevi tazminat davası açmışlardı. 

Davacılar, _''savcıların, özel sohbet niteliğindeki telefon konuşmasını imha etmeyip, iddianame ekine koyarak özel hayat ve haberleşme hürriyetlerinin ihlal edildiğini''_ savunmuşlardı.

İlk derece mahkemesi sıfatıyla davaları görüşen Yargıtay 4. Hukuk Dairei, manevi tazminat davalarını, ''görev yönünden'' reddetmişti.

Kararın temyiz edilmesi üzerine dosyayı görüşen Yargıtay Hukuk Genel Kurulu, Yargıtay 4. Hukuk Dairesinin ''görev yönünden'' ret kararını, gerekçesini değiştirerek oy çokluğuyla onadı.

Kurulun gerekçesinde Anayasa ve Hakimler ve Savcılar Kanunu'na göre, hakim ve savcıların aynı statüde olduğu, ancak Hukuk Usulü Muhakemeleri Kanunu'nun 573. maddesinde yalnızca hakimlerin sorumlu olduğu hallerin belirlendiği, bu maddede savcılara yer verilmediği vurgulandı. Kurul, bu nedenle savcılar hakkında ''genel hükümlere'' göre tazminat davası açılabileceğe hükmetti. 

Davanın ''kişisel kusurun ağırlığına vurgu yapılarak'' açıldığına işaret eden Kurul, 4. Hukuk Dairesi'nin kararındaki ''savcıların faaliyetinin yargısal değil, idari nitelik taşıdığı için davanın hakimlerin hukuki sorumluğu kapsamında değerlendirilemeyeceği'' şeklindeki gerekçesine katılmadı. Kurul, savcıların faaliyetlerinin de ''yargısal görev'' kapsamında olduğuna karar verdi.


*-DAİRE KARARI-* 

Yargıtay 4. Hukuku Dairesinin kararında, davalıların Cumhuriyet savcısı olmaları itibarıyla faaliyetlerinin ''yargısal değil, idari nitelik taşıdığı'' için bu davanın ''hakimlerin hukuki sorumluluğu'' kapsamında değerlendiremeyeceği belirtilmişti. 

Kararda, 

_''Davacı, zararını hizmet kusurundan değil davalıların özensiz davranışlarından kaynaklandığını açıklayarak davasını kişisel kusura dayandırmış olmakla, davalıların Borçlar Kanunu'nun 41. maddesi uyarınca kusurlu olup olmadığının genel hükümlere göre incelenerek karar verilmesi için yetkili ve görevli adliye mahkemelerinde sonuçlandırılması gerekmektedir''_ 

denilmişti. 

Daire, savcılar hakkında kişisel kusurlarına dayanılarak adliye mahkemelerinde genel hükümlere göre dava açılabileceğine hükmederek, dava dilekçesini oy çokluğuyla ''görev yönünden'' reddetmişti. 


*HaberTürk*

----------


## bozok

*Birkaç resim...*


Birkaç fotoğraf Ergenekon davasında tansiyonu yükseltti.

Odatv'nin gündeme düşürdüğü Ergenekon savcı ve yargıçlarını emniyet müdürleriyle birlikte gösteren fotoğraflardan söz ediyoruz. 2008 yılı ramazanında düzenlenen iftar yemeği ve tekne gezisinde Ergenekon yargıç ve savcılarını emniyet müdürleriyle aynı karelerde gösteren fotoğraflar duruşma gündemini aniden değiştiriverdi. İkinci ve üçüncü iddianamenin sanıkları dün avukatlarıyla birlikte topluca reddi hakim talebinde bulundular. Eski polis müdürlerinden Adil Serdar Saçan, görevdeyken İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cenzi Engin'i yemeğe davet ettiğini ancak *"etik olmaz"* gerekçesiyle davetinin reddedildiğini anımsattı. Savunma avukatlarından Celal ülgen ve Hüseyin Ersöz, itirazlarını şu şekilde özetlediler:

_"Soruşturmayı yürüten emniyet ve savcılık makamları yürütülen yargılama faaliyetinin itham ve iddia tarafını teşkil etmekte, savunma kısmını oluşturan avukatlar ve sanıklar ise diğer tarafında yer almaktadır. Mahkemeniz hakimleri ise yarar çatışmasında taraf olan bu her iki gruba karşı eşit ve mesafeli davranmak zorundadır..."_

Reddi hakim talebini 14. Ağır Ceza mahkemesi görüşecek. Karar için ikinci ve üçüncü ergenekon duruşmasına iki hafta gibi uzun bir ara verildi. Bu arada dünün ilginç gelişmesi CHP'den hukukçu şahin Mengü dahil 12 milletvekilinin davayı birlikte izlemesiydi. İlk kez bu kadar çok sayıda milletvekili birlikte izliyordu davayı. 
Tahminler CHP'nin özellikle son toplu fotoğraf olayının üzerine gideceği şeklindeydi.

* * *

47 ilde yapılan araştırmaya göre, bazı emeklilerin evine hiç et girmiyormuş.
Bu haberi yandaş medyada “Emeklilerimizin çoğu vejetaryen” başlığıyla okuyabilirsiniz.
*Haldun Ertem*

“Benim babam polis” diyen çocuk Tarık Akan’a biber gazı sıkıp, copla saldırmış. Taşıdığı malzemelere ve kullanma şekline bakılırsa çocuk doğru söylüyor galiba...
*Gülhan Elmas*

* * *
Ahmet Türk, son DTP kongresinde çıkan olaylarla ilgili olarak, “Salona hakim değiliz” demiş.
Sanki kendinize çok hakimsiniz de!
*Fahrettin Fidan*



13.10.2009 / M. AşIK / MİLLİYET GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon davasında STV görüntüsü 


15.10.2009
* 

*Silivri’deki Ergenekon davasını izleyen 12 CHP milletvekili salonda bulunan bilgisayar ekranlarında Samanyolu TV görüntüleri ile karşılaştı. Hakim ve savcılar hakkında HSYK’ya suç duyurusunda bulunuldu.*

*Yusuf SAHİCİ*

*ANKARA* - Silivri’deki Ergenekon Davası’nı izleyen CHP milletvekilleri, sanık avukatlarının “Bilgisayar duvar kağıdı” aracılığı ile baskı altında tutulduğu iddiasıyla, Hakim ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu’na (HSYK) başvurdu.

CHP’nin hukukçu milletvekilleri şahin Mengü, İsa Gök, Malik üzdemir, Bülent Baratalı, Ahmet Ersin, Ali Rıza üztürk, Halil ünlütepe, Turgut Dibek, Atilla Emek, Ali İhsan Köktürk Silivri’ye giderek Ergenekon davasını izledi. Duruşma salonundaki sanık avukatlarının önünde bulunan bilgisayar ekranlarında, duvar kağıdı görüntüsü dikkatini çekti. Bilgisayar ekranında, Fethullah Gülen cemaatine yakınlığı ile bilinen, Samanyolu TV’nin görüntüsü ve bir avukat hakkında soruşturma açıldığına ilişkin haber bandı yer alıyordu.

*BAYKAL’DAN TALİMAT*
Milletvekilleri bu durumu CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal’a da ilettiler. CHP lideri, milletvekillerine dava sürecini yakından takip etmeleri talimatını verdi. Baykal ayrıca, bilgisayardaki STV görüntüsü hakkında da HSYK’ya başvurulmasını istedi. Bunun üzerine milletvekilleri, Ergenekon hakim ve savcıları hakkında HSYK’ya şu suç duyurusunda bulundu:

‘’12 Ekim 2009 tarihinde yapılan duruşmayı CHP Milletvekilleri olarak izledik. Bu duruşma sırasında savunma avukatlarının önünde bulunan bilgisayar ve bu bilgisayarlara bağlı LCD ekranlarında sabitlenmiş halde (ekranda duvar kağıdı olarak), Samanyolu Televizyonu yayını ve haber spikerinin görüldüğü ve alt yazı olarak ‘Asrın davası’, ‘Ergenekon Avukatına soruşturma, Savcılara hakaret etmişti’ gibi ifadelerin bulunduğu saptanmıştır.

Duruşma salonundaki bilgisayar ekranına bu duvar kağıdı sisteminin yerleştirilme tarihi 5 Ekim 2009’dur. Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları yerleşkesinde bu dava için kullanılan salonda internet bağlantısı yoktur. Bu haber linkinin, bazı Savcı ve Hakimlerin kontrolünde, savunma Avukatlarına gözdağı verilmek amacıyla oluşturulduğu izlenimi edinilmiş ve bu durum Milletvekilleri ve bazı savunma avukatları tarafından ekte sunduğumuz bir tutanakla imza altına alınmıştır. Savunma özgürlüğünü baskı altına almaya çalışarak, adil yargılama ilkesiyle bağdaşmayan bu durumun incelenerek sorumlular hakkında soruşturma açılmasını arz ve talep ederiz" 

*(Gazeteport)*

----------


## bozok

*Levent Ersöz, Eruygur'u suçladı*

*15.10.2009 / mynet.com*

**

*Levent Ersöz, el yazısıyla yazdığı 7 sayfalık metni, tahliye talebinde bulunurken mahkemeye sunması için avukatına verdi. Metinde ilginç ifadelere yer verildi.*

Silivri'de görülen ikinci Ergenekon davasının 8. duruşmasında Ersöz'ün ifade metnini okuyan avukatı Ali Rıza Dizdar, binlerce kişi ve kuruma ilişkin fişlemeler yaptığı iddia edilen Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu'nun, istihbarat şube müdürlüğü olarak legal bir yapılanma olduğunu savundu.

Levent Ersöz, el yazısıyla yazdığı 7 sayfalık metni, tahliye talebinde bulunurken mahkemeye sunması için avukatına verdi. CüG'nin kurulduğu iddia edilen dönemin jandarma komutanlığında görevli komutanların isimleri de mahkemeye şema olarak sunuldu. şemanın en başına Ergenekon örgütünün liderlerinden olduğu iddia edilen şener Eruygur'un adını yazan Ersöz'ün kullandığı ifade dikkat çekici: *"Her şeyden sorumludur."* 

şemada Eruygur'a bağlı olarak Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı Kurmay Başkanı Hakkı Kılınç'ın adını yazdığı görüldü.

Kılınç'a bağlı* "Başkanlar"* başlığının altında ise şunlar yazılı: 

Personel-E.Tuğ. Celal üıtak, İstihbarat-Emekli Tuğ. Levent Ersöz (sanık), Harekat- Tümg. Mustafa Bıyık (Halen Korg. ve Kurmay Bşk.), Lojistik- Tümg. Osman Eker (Halen Korg.) ve Genel Plan Prensip- E. Tuğg. Ali Esener. Ersöz, şemadan sonra şu açıklamayı yaptı: *"Başkanlar, kendi başlarına hiçbir faaliyet icra edemezler."* Ersöz'ün şemasının devamında ise kendisinin başında yer aldığı, istihbarat biriminin yapılanmasına yer verdi. İstihbarat Başkanlığı'na bağlı Plan ve Güvenlik Daire Başkanı Kur. Alb. Cihandar Hasanhaoğlu (tutuksuz), Mali Teknik Daire Başkanı E. Alb. Hasan Atilla Uğur(Tutuklu) olarak isimleri yer aldı. Aynı şekilde Hasanhanoğlu'na bağlı İstihbarat Yönetim şube Müdürü Kur. Alb. Mustafa Koç'un da tutuklu olduğunu belirtti.

Teşkilata yayımlanacak bir emrin şube müdürü tarafından hazırlanıp daha sonra başkana sunulup onun onayından geçtikten sonra kurmay başkanına arz edildiğini ifade eden Ersöz, metni en son kurmay başkanının onayından sonra yayımlandığı kaydetti. Haftanın son çalışma gününde de yapılan tüm işlemlerin komutana arz edildiğini ve emirlerin alındığını bildirdi.


*SAVCILARA: HİYERARşİK YAPIYI DİKKATE ALIN* 

Ersöz, metnin devamında iddianameyi hazırlayanları bu hiyerarşik yapıyı dikkate almamakla suçladı. Karargahın çalışmasından doğrudan sorumlu olan kurmay başkanının adının hiç geçmemesini eleştiren Ersöz, *"Eğer bir çalışma grubu kurulduysa, bu kişinin emriyle olur. Eğer bir plan yapıldıysa sorumlu olan kişi kurmay başkanıdır. Ama esamesi okunmuyor!"* ifadelerini kullandı. 

şube Müdürü Mustafa Koç tutukluyken ondan sorumlu olan daire başkanı Cihandar Hasanhanoğlu'nun tutuksuz olduğuna dikkat çekti: *"şube müdürü tutuklanmıştır. Hatta D. Başkanı için 'ülke çapında darbe çalışmasını yapan ekibin başındaki kişi' ibaresi emniyet tarafından yazılmıştır."* dedi. Ersöz, *"üalışma grubu iddiası içinde yer alan kişilerden tutuklanan ve tutuklanmayanlar neye göre ayrılmıştır, bu da bilinmiyor."* ifadelerini kullandı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Bunların hepsi rastlantı olmalı*


Kanaltürk büyük bir parasal açmaza girdi ve satıldı. Başkent TV yayınına binbir güçlükle devam ediyor. Ulusal Kanal da öyle. ART kepenkleri indirecek. Yayınına Kıbrıs’tan devam edecek. Yaklaşık 100 çalışanın işine son verildi.

Rastlantıya bakın ki dört kanalın da gerçek yöneticileri şimdi tutuklu. Ergenekon’dan!

Kanal Biz’deki arkadaşlar, bir olay anlatmışlardı, aktarıyorum: 

“Bir holding bize Kanaltürk döneminde reklam vermiş ve parasını peşin ödemişti. Kanaltürk kapandı, Kanal Biz’i yayına soktuk ve holding yetkilisine telefon açıp şöyle dedik: Parasını peşin vermiştiniz. şimdi aynı reklamları Kanal Biz’de parasız yayınlayıp size olan borcumuzu ödeyeceğiz.”

Verdikleri yanıt inanılmazdı: *“Biz size paramızı helal ettik, sakın yayınlamayın.”* 

Tayyip’in savcısı olduğu, AB tarafından da desteklenen Ergenekon acaba siyasi bir dava mı? Valla billa değil! Bunların hepsi rastlandı! 



15.10.2009 / Emin üölaşan / Sözcü

----------


## bozok

*2. Ergenekon'da da reddi hakime red* 


*16.10.2009 / gazeteport.com*



*İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının bazı tutuklu sanıklarının, ''tarafsızlıklarına gölge düştüğü'' iddiasıyla İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti hakkındaki ''reddi hakim'' talebi reddedildi.*

*İSTANBUL -* Tuncay üzkan'ın da aralarında bulunduğu bazı tutuklu sanıkların 12 Ekim 2009 tarihli duruşmada yaptıkları ''reddi hakim'' talebi, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin ''Ergenekon'' davasına bakmayan heyetince değerlendirildi. 

Mahkeme heyeti, ''reddi hakim'' talebinin reddine karar verdi. 

İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının bazı tutuklu sanıkları ve avukatları, ''Ergenekon'' soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar ile davayı yürüten İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün ve kıdemli üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese'nin katıldığı bir iftar yemeğindeki fotoğrafların basına yansıdığına dikkat çekmişti. 

Bazı sanıklar da hakimlerin çekilmesi ve heyetin reddine ilişkin taleplerde bulunmuşlardı. 

*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*Erdoğan'a Yakın İsimden şok Yorum*



*'Erdoğan'ın 'ipin ucu kaçtı' diye düşündüğü kanantindeyim'*


Medya Mahallesi’nde Ayşenur Arslan’ın bugünkü konuğu Star gazetesi yazarı Mehmet Metiner oldu. Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'a yakınlığıyla bilinen Metiner, çarpıcı Ergenekon yorumuyla dikkat çekti. 

*ERGENEKON DAVASI* 
A.A: Empati yapmaya gelince artık gerçekten kendimizi aştık. Ermeniler’le empati yapalım, karşı çıktığım için söylemiyorum, PKK’lılarla empati yapalım. Ve fakat uçlarda empati yapmaya çalışırken bu ülkenin hatırı sayılır bir çoğunluğu ulusalcı ya da milliyetçi çizgide politika yapan insanlara da bırakın empati yapmaya neredeyse çağ dışı dinazor muamelesi ylapılıyor. Ben bunu anlamakta zorluk çekiyorum. Bunu nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz? 

*M.M.:* üok yanlış. Birbirimizi suçlamaktan vazgeçmeliyiz. Empati karşılıklı bir eylemdir. Herkesin hassasiyetleri, kaygıları, güvensizlikleri var. Karşılıklı adım atarak ancak bu güvensizlikleri ortadan kaldırabiliriz. Tut ki PKK’lıları anladık ama PKK Türkiye’nin gerçekliklerini anlayabiliyor mu? Sapla samanı birbirine karıştırdı herkes. İçinde çok doğru bu işlere karışmış, işte bugün Levent Ersöz ‘ben üstlerimden habersiz hiçbir şey yapmadım’ diyor. üstleri kim şenuygur, vs... Bir Jitem uygulamasını biliyoruz. Böyle bir oluşum var. 

*A.A.:* Tabi Susurluk’da zaten başka neyi konuştuk. 

*M.M.:* Rutin dışına çıkan, Susurluk’la Ergenekon... Ama bu Ergenekon davasında yatan herkesin suçlu olduğu anlamına gelmiyor. Benim de tanıdığım bir çok insan var. Ben onların orada yatmalarını hala içime sindirebilmiş değilim. Onlar bunu haketmiyor. 

*A.A.:* Yazdınız mı bunları? 

*M.M.:* Yazmayı düşünüyorum yani vicdanen rahat değilim. Bir insan yaptığı telefon görüşymesinden dolayı Ergenekoncu olmayı hak etmez. Ben savcıların bu konuda gerekli hassasiyeti göstereceklerine inanıyorum. Toplu bir dava olduğu için henüz ifadeleri alınmamış insanlar var. Birbirimizi suçlamayı bir alışkanlık haline getiren anlayışı terk edelim diyorum. Tabi ki Ulusalcılarımızı da anlayacağız. Ben ulusalcı değilim, Ulusalcı reflekslerin Türkiye’nin önünü kestiğine inanırım, ulusalcılarla tartışabilirim ama ulusalcıların kaygısını da anlamamamız lazım. BBu ülkenin bölünebileceğine dair kaygılar yersiz değil. Ha bu kaygı karşılıksız olabilir ama biz birbirimizi ikna ederek yol yürüyebiliriz. Bu ülke hepimizin. Etnik dinsel mezhepi temelde birbirimizi ayıran her türlü yaklaşımdan uzak durmalıyız. Bizim yanlışımız ne? Devletimiz farklılıkları inkar ettiği için ayrım keskinleştirildi. 

*A.A.:* Bu keskinleştirilmenin yumuşatılması iktidara düşer diye düşünüyorum. Erdoğan’ın Ergenekon konusunda ipin ucu kaçtı diye düşünüyor mu diye merak ediyorum. 

*M.M.:* Ben düşündüğü kanaatindeyim. üünkü tabi bu yargısal bir süreç ama iktidar bu şeyin arkasında durduğu için tabi biraz daha farklı bir hesaplaşma içine girilmiş olabilir. Ama ben iktidarın kendi muhaliflerini tasviye için yargıyı kullandığına inanmıyorum. Sayın Başbakan’ın haksızlıklar konusunda son derece duyarlı olduğuna inanıyorum. 

*A.A.:* Söylediniz mi Başbakan’ı bizimle paylaştıklarınızı? 

*M.M.:* Türkiye’yle paylaşıyorum. Mesela Gürbüz üapan... İstediğiniz şyekilde suçlayabilirsiniz ama onun Veli Küçük çetesiyle bağlantılı olduğunu söylerseniz kimse inanmaz. O çete tarafından nasıl tehdit edildiğini biliyorum. 

*A.A.:* Başbakan'a söylediniz mi? 

*M.M.:* İlk defa konuşuyorum ama vicdanen rahat olmadığım için konuşuyorum. Ben üapan’ı veya başka birini eleştirebilirim ama hayatını Ergenekoncu zihniyetle mücadeleye adayan birini Ergenekoncularla aynı safhaya yerleştirirseniz... Mahkemede dün de redd-i hakim talebinde bulunuyorlar. Gürbüz üapan ‘ben yargılanmak istiyorum’ diyor. Darbe planı yapan bir grubun içinde bu isimlerin anılması insanın vicdanını rahatsız ediyor. Savcıları da anlıyorum onlar çok iyiniyetle, binbir zorlukla çalışıyorlar. Toplu bir dava, bir çoğunun ifadesi alınamadı. Ben inanıyorum ki belgeler, bilgiler ulaştıktan sonra hukukun gereğini yaparlar. Savcılarımızın, Başbakan’ın talimatıyla hareket etmesi düşyüncesi Savcılarımıza haksızlık anlamına gelir. Biz Ergenekoncu bir zihniyetle savaşabiliriz çünkü Türkiye’nin önünü kapatıyor. Hukukun dışına çıkıyor, Ama bu tür yargısal süreçlerde ne yazık ki sapla samanı birbirine karıştırmak. Onun için birbirimizi suçlamayalım yani Mahsumiyet karinesini esas alalım. Suçluluğu ispatlanmamış kişiyi suçlu ilan etmeyelim. 

Kanaldhaber.com.tr


14.10.2009 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*şAMİL TAYYAR FENA YAKALANDI!* 












*şamil Tayyar'ın; "Cumhuriyet Savcısı Ali üakır hazırladı" dediği iddianameyi, Cumhuriyet Savcılarından Remzi Yaşar Kızılhan'ın hazırladığı ortaya çıktı.* 

Suçlu bulunarak, 3 hapis cezasına çarptırılan, şamil Tayyar hakkındaki, davanın iddianamesini hazırlayan Savcı Akın üakır'dan intikam almak için, Star Gazetesinin yalan haber sanığı Hüseyin üzay hakkında, Uğur Dündar'ın şikayeti üzerine açılan davayı, Ali üakır'ın açtığını ay 1 yıl ileri sürmüş ve Ali üakır'ı hedef alarak, *"Anahtar teslimi dava"* Açtığı iddiasında bulunmuştu.

şamil Tayyar'ın yazısında belirttiği, Star Gazetesinin bir diğer yalan haber sanığı Hüseyin üzay hakkındaki davayı Ali üakır'ın değil bir başka Cumhuriyet Savcısının Açtığı ortaya çıktı. Konuyla ilgili olarak, söz konusu davanın, şikayetçi Avukatı Vural Ergül bir açıklamada bulunarak, şamil Tayyar'ın intikam almak hırsıyla açıkça yalan söylediğini belirtti.

şamil Tayyar Star gazetesindeki köşesinde dün yazdığı yazıda, *"İşte benim* *savcım"* başlığı altında, Bakırköy Cumhuriyet Savcısı Ali üakır'ı hedef alarak,* "Anahtar teslimi dava"* Açtığı iddiasında bulunmuş, bu bahis çerçevesinde de muhabir Hüseyin üzay hakkında şikayetim üzerine açılan bir dava ile ilgili olarak, *"Asimetrik"* bir gayretle, *"Dündar'ın Avukatı* *da bir Ergenekon sanığının şovmen Avukatı Vural Ergül'dü."* ibaresine yer vererek adımın üzerinde zihinlerde bulanıklık yaratmaya çalışmış, beceriksizce bir intikam arayışına koyulmuştur.

şamil Tayyar açıkça yalan söylemektedir.

Bu sebeple, ısrarla kamuoyunu YALANLARI ile şekillendirmeye çalışan şamil Tayyar'ın psikolojik harp olarak değerlendirilen Sistematik YALANLARI konusunda başta medya mensupları olmak üzere KAMUOYUNUN bilgilendirilmesi bir zorunluluk olmuştur.

Ekte bilginize sunulan; Star Gazetesinin* "Böyle bir cevap Sülün Osman'ın* *bile aklına gelmez"* ve* "Uğur Dündar 62 milyar vergi kaçırırken Maliye* *Yakaladı"* başlıklı yalan haberlerinin yazarı Hüseyin üzay hakkında Bakırköy 2. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesinde halen görülmekte olan 2009/677 Esas
Sayılı dava, 2009/17923 nolu iddianame ile şamil Tayyar'ın iddia ettiği üzere Savcı Ali üakır tarafından değil, Bakırköy Basın Savcılarından Remzi Yaşar Kızılhan tarafından açılmıştır.

üstelik şamil Tayyar'ın yazısında, "Hüseyin üzay'a 'soruşturma safhasında ifadeni almadılar mı?" Diye sorduğunu Hüseyin üzay'ın' Hayır 'dediğini, bunun üzerine kendisinin' Savcı kim? 'Diye sorduğunu ve bu kez bilmediğini söylemesi üzerine, araştırmasını rica ettiğini hatta* 'Kesin* *Ali üakır'dır'* Demeyi ihmal etmediğini, bir saat sonra Hüseyin'in geldiğini, *'Ağabey haklı çıktın, Savcı Ali üakır'mış.'* dediğini belirttiği satırlara bakılacak olursa; şamil Tayyar'ın yalanı, araştırmaya Dayalı apaçık kasıtlı koca bir yalan.

Buna rağmen şamil Tayyar, suçlu bulunarak, 1 yıl 3 hapis cezası aldığı davanın iddianamesini hazırlayan Savcı Akın üakır'dan intikam almak çabasıyla, Star Gazetesinin yalan haber sanığı Hüseyin üzay hakkındaki davayı Ali üakır'ın açtığını ileri sürmektedir. Nitekim, şamil Tayyar'ın Ergenekon Davası Sürecinde kendisi gibi psikolojik harbe soyunmuş Taraf GAZETESİNDE Ali üakır ile ilgili yer alan bir HABERE zihinlerde gönderme gayretiyle,* "Dündar'ın Avukatı da bir* *Ergenekon sanığının şovmen Avukatı Vural Ergül'dü."* Ibarelerine yer
vermiş olması, şamil Tayyar'ın yalanını bir gerçekle süsleme gayretinden başka hiçbir anlam taşımamaktadır.

Savunma avukatlarından biri olmakla şeref ve gurur duyduğum Ergenekon Davasında, Güya Ergenekon örgütünün kendisine milyon dolar rüşvet teklif ettiği yalanını bir röportajında ortaya atmasından sonra şamil Tayyar'ı bizzat savunma tanığı olarak dinlettirmek isteğimin mahkemece kabul edilebileceğini bilen şamil Tayyar, eğer ki kendisine Güya Ergenekon ürgütü adına rüşvet teklif eden gazetecinin kimliğini açıklamayacak olursa suçu ve suçluyu gizlemek ile adil yargılamayı etkilemekten dava
açılabileceğini öğrenmiş bulunmakta ve suçluluk telaşı ile kendisinden yargı önünde hesap soracak olan onu isime peşinen saldırmaktadır. Hiç şüphesiz ki şamil Tayyar daha şimdiden Hukukun artık kendisi içinde lazım olacağını görmüştür.

şamil Tayyar hakkında, avukat olarak görev ifa ettiğim davadan ötürü Güya kendince kullanmış olduğu yakışıksız, saygısız ifadeden ötürü yargı organları önünde hesap soracağım.

Ve hiç şüphe yoktur ki, şamil Tayyar Yüce Türk Milleti adına karar verecek olan Mahkemelerden kaçamayacaktır.


İşTE şAMİL TAYYAR'IN ALİ üAKIR AüTI DEDİğİ İDDİANAME!

T.C. 
BAKIRKüY 
CUMHURİYET BAşSAVCILIğI 


Soruşturma No : 2009/55780 
Esas No : 2009/28102 
İddianame No : 2009/17923 


İ D D İ A N A M E 
BAKIRKüY 2. ASLIYE CEZA MAHKEMESIne 

DAVACI : K. H. 
[MüşTEKİ] : İSMAİL UğUR DüNDAR, OSMAN Oğlu AYşE'den olma, 28/08/1943 doğumlu, Doğan Tv Center Bağcılar/ İSTANBUL ikamet eder. 

[VEKİLİ] : Av. VURAL ERGüL, İSTANBUL 
İstiklal Cad. No:231 D:76 Beyoğlu / İSTANBUL 
şüPHELİ : 1- HüSEYİN üZAY, ALİ OSMAN Oğlu HAMİDE'den olma, 23/12/1970 doğumlu, ili, MERKEZ ilçesi, OSMANCALI köy/mahallesi, 111 cilt, 82 aile sıra no, 29 sıra no'da nüfusa kayıtlı 1. Cadde 44 Sk. No:47/8 S. Bağları üankaya/ ANKARA ikamet eder. 

2- OğUZ KARAMUK, HALİT Oğlu FADİME'den olma, 28/12/1973 doğumlu, ili, BEYOğLU ilçesi, KAMERHATUN köy/mahallesi, 22 cilt, 8 aile sıra no, 5 sıra no'da nüfusa kayıtlı Hatboyu Cad. Fatih Mah. No:103 İç Kapı No:24 Küçükçekmece/ İSTANBUL ikamet eder. 
SUü : GERüEğE UYGUN OLMAYAN HABER YAYINLAYARAK NEşREN HAKARET 
SUü TARİHİ VE YERİ : 28-29-30 NİSAN 2009- İSTANBUL/BAHüELİEVLER 
SEVK MADDESİ : A) HüSEYİN üZAY İüİN ; 5187 SAYILI BASIN KANUNU 11, 26. MADDELERİ DELALETİYLE TCK 43, 125/1-2, 53.Maddeleri. 
B) OğUZ KARAMUK İüİN ; 5187 SAYILI BASIN KANUNU 11, 26. MADDELERİ DELALETİYLE TCK 125/1-2, 53.Maddeleri. 
DELİLLER : İDDİA, SUü TARİHLERİNDEKİ STAR GAZETESİ'NDEKİ SUüA KONU YAZILAR, NüFUS KAYITLARI, UZLAşMA TEKLİFİ FORMU, TUTANAKLAR. 

Soruşturma Evrakı İncelendi: 

şüphelilerden HüSEYİN üZAY'ın suça konu Star Gazetesi'nin 28 Nisan 2009 tarihli nüshasının 5. Sayfasındaki " Uğur Dündar 62 milyar vergi kaçırırken Maliye Yakaladı." ve 29 Nisan 2009 tarihli nüshasının 7. Sayfasındaki " Böyle bir cevap Sülün Osman'ın bile aklına gelmez" başlıklı yazıların yazarı ( ESER SAHİBİ ) olduğu. 

şüphelilerden OğUZ KARAMUK'un suça konu Star Gazetesi'nin 30 Nisan 2009 tarihli nüshasının 7. Sayfasındaki " Kendi belgesi Uğur Dündar'ı yalanlıyor" başlıklı yazının yazarı (ESER SAHİBİ ) olduğu. 

şüphelilerden HüSEYİN üZAY " Uğur Dündar 62 Milyar vergi kaçırırken Maliye yakaladı!"başlıklı yazısında "Doğan Grubu'na kesilen cezanın ardından Maliye'ye ateş püsküren Uğur Dündar'ın 2.5 milyon dolar ve 1.7 milyon liralık hazine bonusundan elde ettiği gelirin vergisini ödemediği için ceza aldığı ortaya çıktı." şeklinde devam eden anlatımlarla. 

" Böyle bir cevap Sülün Osman'ın bile aklına gelmez" başlıklı yazısında " Hazine bonosu gelirini beyan etmediği için 62 bin lira vergi cezası kesilen Uğur Dündar ..." şeklinde devam eden anlatımlarıyla. 

şüphelilerden OğUZ KARAMUK " Kendi belgesi Uğur Dündar'ı yalanlıyor" başlıklı yazısında; "... Bu incelemeler sonucunda Uğur Dündar'ın bono gelirini beyan etmeyip vergi kaçırdığı tespit edildi ve bunun üzerine bir vergi kaçırma raporu yazıldı..." şeklinde devam eden anlatımlarıyla. 

Her iki şüphelinin gerçek olmayan haberler yapıp yayınlamak suretiyle şikayetçinin onur, şeref ve saygınlığını rencide edebilecek nitelikte somut fiiller ve olgular isnat ederek atılı suçları işledikleri. Yukarıda gösterilen deliller ile tüm soruşturma evrakı kapsamından anlaşıldığından, 

şüphelilerin yargılamalarının yapılarak eylemlerine uyan yukarıda gösterilen kanun maddeleri gereğince cezalandırılmalarına karar verilmesi kamu adına iddia olunur. 

02 /07/2009 


REMZİ YAşAR KIZILHAN 21173 
Cumhuriyet Savcısı 



14.10.2009 / Medyarazzi-üZEL

----------


## bozok

*Erdoğan'ın gizli telefon görüşmeleri kimin elinde?* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*YazI Tarihi: 20/10/2009* 




*“Ergenekon”* soruşturması kapsamında Aydınlık dergisi ve Ulusal Kanal’da aramalar yapıldı. Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü ekipleri, sabah saatlerinde Aydınlık dergisi ve Ulusal Kanal binalarına gelerek arama yapmaya başladı. Aydınlık dergisi çalışanı 2 kişinin gözaltına alındığı öğrenildi.

Aramanın gerekçesi olarak, Aydınlık dergisinin son sayısında çıkan bir haber gösteriliyor. 

Peki Aydınlık dergisinin son sayısında ne vardı? 

Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ile Mehmet Ali Talat arasında 2004 yılında yapılan bir telefon konuşması vardı. 

Dolayısıyla Başbakanın telefon kayıtlarının gizlice kaydedildiği öne sürülüyor. 

Demek ki yayımlanan haber doğru! 

* * *

Konuyu bir basın açıklaması ile kamuoyuna duyuran İşçi Partisi Genel Başkan Vekili Mehmet Bedri Gültekin, telefon konuşmasının kendilerine elektronik posta yoluyla ulaştığını söylemişti. Savcılık, Aydınlık dergisinin bilgisayarlarında herhalde bu mektubu arıyor. 

Böylece mektubun hangi adresten gönderildiği bulunacak. Oysa, mektubu gönderen, tedbirini de almıştır. Ev veya işyeri telefonuna bağlı bir bilgisayar kullanmamıştır! 

Dolayısıyla arama yapmaya hiç gerek yoktu. Ayrıca Telekom üzerinden de mesajın hangi adresten gönderildiğini tespit etmek mümkün bildiğim kadarıyla! 

* * *

Görüşmede Erdoğan, Talat’a ne diyor? 

*“Bir numarayla artık dalaşma, o artık bitmiştir!”* diyor. 
Denktaş ve Talat için dalaşmak fiilini kullanıyor! 

Erdoğan ayrıca* “Devlet mevlet işini biz hiç dile getirmeyelim”* diyor, Talat anlamıyor, Erdoğan tekrar* “Yani iki devlet olarak tanınmamız lazım, şudur budur bunu hiç dile getirmeyelim”* diye açıklıyor. 

Erdoğan bu telefon görüşmesini yalanlayamadı. 

Kimbilir Aydınlık dergisinin elinde başka telefon görüşmelerinin de bulunup bulunmadığından endişelidir. 

Savcılık da belki bunu araştırıyordur. 


* * *

Biliyorsunuz, Aydınlık dergisi daha önce de Karen Fogg’un elektronik posta ile yazdığı mektupların neredeyse tamamını yayımlamıştı. Karen Fogg’un Türk tarihinin hakkından gelmek isterken bunu kimlerle beraber yapmak istediği ortaya çıkmıştı. 
Dergi sorumluları bu habercilik olayından dolayı mahkemeye verilmiş, yargılama sonunda beraat etmişlerdi. 

Türkiye, her önemli haberden sonra gazetelerde, televizyon kanallarında arama yapılabilen bir ülke haline geldi. 

2004 yılında Erdoğan ve Talat’ın telefonda konuştuğu sözler bir sır değil aslında! Bütün uygulamaları telefonda konuştukları gibiydi. Fakat şimdi, KKTC’yi nasıl pazarladıkları delilleriyle ortaya çıkmıştır. 

Hiçbir savcılık soruşturması, arama, tarama bu gerçeği değiştiremeyecektir. 


* * *


*Bir de şu durum var!* 

Bazı gazeteler ve gazetecilerin, mahkeme kararı olmadan dinlendiği ve bu görüşmelerin dava dosyalarında delil olarak kullanıldığı ortaya çıktı. Peki bu dinlemeler de yasadışı olduğuna göre dinlemeyi yaptıran ve yapanların evlerinde ve iş yerlerinde arama yaptırılacak mıdır? 

üzgürlükler ve demokratik açılımlardan bahsediyorlar da hani! 


...

----------


## bozok

*Darbe günlüklerinde paşalar kavgası* 

*üzden ürnek Halefi Em. Ora. Bülent Alpkaya'ya ağır bir mektup yazarak onu mahkemeye vermekle tehdit etmiş.*

*20.10.2009 / Yeni Aktüel Dergisi* 



Türkiye Ayışığı, Sarıkız, Yakamoz Ve Eldiven gibi bir dizi darbe girişimi atlattığını üzden ürnek'in günlüleri sayesinde öğrendi. Ancak günlükler sadece bu konuyla sınırlı değil. 

Yayımlanmayan bölümlerinde, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nde yakın tarihte görev yapmış üst düzey komutanlarla ilgili çok çarpıcı ayrıntılar var.… 

üzden ürnek denizcilik tarihine nasıl geçecek bilinmez ama Türk siyasi yaşamına günlükleriyle damgasını vurdu. Bugün varsayılan Ergenekon Terör ürgütü'ne yönelik davanın en can alıcı kısmı 2003-2004 yılında yaşanan darbe girişimleriyle ilgili. Türkiye Ayışığı, Sarıkız, Yakamoz ve Eldiven gibi bir dizi darbe girişimi atlattığını üzden ürnek'in günlükleri sayesinde öğrendi.

Ancak günlükler sadece bu konuyla sınırlı değil. 

Yayımlanmayan bölümlerinde, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nde yakın tarihte görev yapmış üst düzey komutanlarla ilgili çok çarpıcı ayrıntılar var. şüphesiz bunlar içinde en şaşırtıcı olanı üzden ürnek'in halefi Bülent Alpkaya ile ilişkilerini anlattığı bölümler.

İki komutan görev yaptıkları süre içerisinde birbirleriyle hiç geçinememiş. Alpkaya, ürnek'in göreve gelmemesi için Em. Alb. Belgütay Varımlı'dan dosya istemiş. Varımlı dosyaları vermese de Alpkaya ulaşabildiği bilgileri amirleri Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu ve daha sonra da Hilmi üzkök ile paylaşmış. İki genelkurmay başkanı da farklı zamanlarda üzden ürnek'i makamlarına çağırarak iddiaları sormuş.

Erdil sicil notunu kırmış üzden ürnek, Deniz Kuvvetleri'nde *"Altın üocuk"*ların sonuncusuydu.* "Altın üocuk"* tabiri Bahriye'de okul yıllarından itibaren komutanlık ve liderlik vasıflarıyla öne çıkan subaylar için kullanılıyordu. İşte üzden ürnek, okul yıllarından itibaren arkadaşları ve komutanları arasında hep bu sıfatla anılıyordu. O yüzden tüm rütbeleri rahatlıkla geçti. Kurmay oldu, akademiyi birincilikle bitirdi. Amirallik sırasında da beklemedi, ilk sıradan *"Paşa"* oldu. Hiç kimse onun kuvvet komutanı olmadan emekli olacağını düşünmüyordu. Nitekim öyle de oldu.

Ancak ürnek için sancılı süreç Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı olduktan sonra başladı. Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Kurmay Başkanlığı'ndan, Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanlığı'na gelmişti. Kendinden önceki komutan Atilla Kıyat, olaylı şekilde emekli olmuş, Donanma Komutanlığı'na Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Em. Ora. Bülent Alpkaya getirilmişti. Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı ise Em. Ora. İlhami Erdil'di.

Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanlığı görevinde ilk yıl her şey yolunda gitse de, Erdil'in emekli olacağı sene ürnek hakkında çeşitli iddialar ortalıkta dolaşmaya başlamıştı. ürnek hem şahsıyla, hem de ailesiyle yolsuzluk suçlamalarının hedefi olmuştu. Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Em. Ora. İlhami Erdil de, ürnek'i Salim Dervişoğlu Paşa'nın adamı kabul ediyor, her fırsatta kuyusunu kazıyordu. Hatta görevinin son senesinde ürnek'in sicil notunu kırmıştı. ürnek ise İlhami Erdil'in kendisine düşük sicil verdiğini hemen öğrenmiş ama komutanına hiçbir şey belli etmemişti.

Günlüklere göre İrfan Tınaz, Vural Beyazıt ve Salim Dervişoğlu üzden ürnek için devreye girmiş, İlhami Erdil'i sıkıştırmışlardı. Birlikte yenen bir yemek sonrası emekli komutanlar Erdil'i bir kenara çekmişler ve *"Atilla'yı emekli ettin, ürnek'i sana yedirmeyiz"* demişlerdi. Bu konuşmalardan üzden ürnek'in haberi yıllar sonra olacaktı. ürnek'e bu gelişmeleri ünlü işadamı Cengiz Yalçın anlatmış, Burak ürnek vasıtasıyla haber yollamıştı.

ürnek'i koruyup kollayanlar sadece emekli deniz kuvvetleri komutanları değildi. Genelkurmay karargahında da seveni-sayanı çoktu. Em. Org. Yaşar Büyükanıt üzden ürnek'in ailecek görüştüğü bir isimdi ve Genelkurmay'da ikinci başkandı. Yine dönemin Birinci Ordu Komutanı Em. Org. üetin Doğan'la ürnek çok sıkı arkadaştı. üevik Bir, Hurşit Tolon, Aytaç Yalman gibi isimler hep üzden ürnek'in arkasında duruyordu. O yüzden ürnek Paşa, İlhami Erdil engelini aşmakta zorlanmadı.

Ama asıl sorun, tüm kuvvet komutanlarının sürpriz şekilde koramirallikten oramiralliğe terfi etmesine vize verdikleri Bülent Alpkaya'nın kuvvet komutanlığı döneminde yaşandı. ürnek, Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanlığı görevinden Donanma Komutanlığı'na geçmiş, Alpkaya'nın selefi olmuştu. Alpkaya'dan iki yıl sonra Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı görevini devralacaktı.



VATAN GZT.

----------


## bozok

*'Devleti değiştireceğime inanıyorum'* 



*Danıştay suikasti davasının sanığı Alparslan Arslan, "Devleti değiştireceğime inanıyorum" dedi.*

*20.10.2009 / Ayşegül USTA / DHA* 

Birinci yılını dolduran Ergenekon Ana Davası'nın 117'inci oturumunda birleştirilen Danıştay suikasti davasının sanığı Alparslan Arslan'ın çapraz sorgusuna devam edildi. Kıdemli üye Hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese'nin sorularını yanıtlayan Alparslan Arslan, devleti nasıl değiştirmeyi planladığını anlattı.

*ORDUYU KURACAğIM, SİLAHI VERECEğİM*

Danıştay suikasti davası sanıklardan Osman Yıldırım ile devletin nasıl kurulacağına, devletin nasıl değiştirilebileceğine dair konuştuklarını belirtti. Alparslan Arslan,_ "Bunları inanarak söylüyorum. Kimse benimle dalga geçmesin. Devleti nasıl değiştireceğimi biliyorum. 27-28 yaşındayım ben. Devleti değiştireceğime inanıyorum. Karadenizden lazları toplayacaksın. Atatürk'ü sevmeyen insanları toplayacaksın. İstanbul'da batağa batmış Kürt gençelerini toplayacaksın ama batağa batmış olacak. Yaşlılarla işim yok. Gitsin namaz kılsın. Batakhanedeki adamı gidip çıkarmam lazım. Görevim bu, yukarıdan verilen görev. Orduyu kuracağım, silahı vereceğim. Siz burada bunları vurun, ben burada bunları vuracağım. Sonra cezaevlerini ortadan kaldıracaktım. Benim kafamdaki buydu"_ dedi.

*NUR CEMATİ'NİN, NİZAMI ALEMCİLER'İN YURTLARINDA KALDIM*

Alparslan Arslan 1998'de Marmara Hukuk Fakültesi'ni bitirdiğini söyledi. İstanbul'a ilk geldiğinde Nur Cemaati'nin evlerinde, oradan ayrıldıktan sonrada Nizamı Alemciler'in yurtlarında kaldığını belirten Alparslan Arslan,_ "Daha sonra okuldan arkadaşlarımla ev tuttuk. Okul bittikten sonra askere gittim. Sonra da cezaevine girdim. üğrencilik yıllarımda vatandaşlardan gelen maddi destekle ekonomik yaşantımı devam ettiriyordum. ülkü Ocakları'na mensup vatandaşlardan da burs aldım"_ dedi. üğrencilik yıllarında Sedat Peker'in ismini duyduğunu ancak tanımadığını sözlerine ekleyen Alparslan Arslan, Peker'den burs almadığını ifade etti.Birleştirlen Danıştay Davası'nın sanıklarından Süleyman Esen'in sınıf arkadaşı olduğunu ve 1994'den beri tanıdığını söyleyen Alparslan Arslan, Süleyman Esen'le türbanla ilgili konuşmadıklarını, konuşmaya gerek olmadığını söyledi. Alparslan Arslan, Süleyman Esen'in asker olan akrabası ile bir defa sohbet ettiğini ancak ismini hatırlamadığını kaydetti.

*AVUKATLIKTAN RAHAT GEüİNEBİLECEK KADAR PARA KAZANDIM*

Avukatlık stajını İstanbul'da şişli ve Kadıköy'de yaptığını anlatan Alparslan Arslan, avukat Hakkı Kurtuluş'un yanında 6 ay staj yaptığını söyledi. Daha sonra okuldan arkadaşı Burhan Gür ile Yeditepe Hukuk Bürosu'nu açtıklarını anlatan Alparslan Arslan, avukatlık yapmaya başladıktan sonra rahat geçinebilecek kadar para kazandığını aylık gelirinin 500 TL civarında olduğunu ifade etti. Vatansever Kuvvetler Güç Birliği'nde toplantı yapılmadığını, vatan, millet üzerine sohbetler yapıldığını kaydeden Alparslan Arslan, Kuvayi Milliye Derneği'nin Başkanı Fikri Karadağ'ın da çok edepli ve düzgün bir insan olduğunu, çok sevdiğini belirtti. Alparslan Arslan, Ergenekon Ana Dvası'ın tutuklu sanığı eski Yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin'in ofisinde de Türkiye'nin geleceği, devlet politikalarını, Osmanlıyı, tarihi ve medyayı nasıl yönlendirebileceklerini konuştuklarını da öne sürdü.

*YILDIRIM İLE 3-4 KEZ TAHSİLAT YAPMAYA GİTTİK*

Danıştay Dvası'ın tutuklu sanıklarından Osman Yıldırım'la ilgilli soruları da yanıtlayan Alparslan Arslan her cümlesinde övücü kelimelere yer verdi. Osman Yıldırım'ı akıllı bir insan olduğunu, kendisi ile Türkiye'nin geleceği ile ilgili konuştuklarını anlatan Alparslan Arslan şunları söyledi: _"Osman Yıldırım'ı 2001-2002'de tanıdım. 'Hal'ini gördüm çok sevdim kendisini. Bu insan samimi bir insan. Bazı alacakların tahsilinde onu yanımda götürdüğümü hatırlıyorum. Güvendiğim bir insan ya birlikte kavga edeceğiz, birlikte gideceğiz, birlikte döneceğiz. Onun için Osman Yıldırım'la yaşarım. Düzgün edepli bir insan. Böyle insanla yaşarım. Osman Yıldırım'la 3-4 kez alacak tahsil etmeye gittim. Osman Yıldırm'dan para aldım, ben de ona para verdim. Ama edepli olması lazım. Ne kadar para verdiğimi hatırlamıyorum. Osman Yıldırım'la Veli Küçük'ün tanışıp tanışmadığını bilmiyorum. Veli Küçük'ün adının ortaya atılması hiç hoşuma gitmedi. Veli Küçük'ü tanımıyorum."_ Danıştay Davası sanıklarından Tekin İrşi'yi Erhan Temuroğlu aracılığı ile tanıdığını belirten Alparslan Arslan, İsmail Sağır'ı ise ilk kez Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'ne ikinci el bombasının atıldığı gece Osman Yıldırım ile gittiği *'Coco'* isimli barda gördüğünü söyledi.Ergenekon ana davasının sanıklarından Hüseyin Görüm'ün müslümanlığını sevdiğini ifade eden Alparslan Arslan, _"Deniz Gezmiş de sevilir ama hudutta bırakmak lazım. Müslümana giderim, müslümanı bulmak lazım. Atatürk, laiklik derlerse elektiriğim artar, çıkar giderim"_ dedi.

*KURTER, KENDİSİNİ KOYDUğUM YERİ HAK ETMİYOR*

Danıştay Davası'nın sanıklarından olan ve *'şeyh'* diye tanınan Salih Kurter ile olan ilişkisini de anlatan Alparslan Arslan, haftanın bir kaç günü sohbet etmek amacıyla yanına gittiğini söyledi. Salih Kurter'e zaman zaman para ve yiyecek yardımında bulunduğunu anlatan Alparslan Arslan,_ "Salih Kurter kendi yörüngesinde yaşayan bir insan. 80 yaşında olduğunu unutmamak lazım. Benim kendisini koyduğum yeri hak etmeyen bir insan olduğunu sonradan cezaevinde gördüm"_ dedi.Salih Kurter'e Danıştay saldırısı ve Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'ne bomba atılması olaylarından bahsetmediğini anlatan Alparslan Arslan, _"Salih Kurter'e halimi anlatır, zikrimi yapar, duamı eder çıkardım. Müslüman Müslüman'a cihat et demezse edepsizliktir. Bana kimse cihat etmemi söylemedi. Böyle bir şey yok. 'Hal' olması lazım. Her yerde cihat edin denmez. Bunun idrak boyutunun olması lazım. Salih Kurter ya da onun mürüdlerinden biri derviş kılığında gider Erol Manisalı, İlhan Selçuk'u alır dergaha eve götürür konuşur, anlatır. Bundan sonra Cumhuriyet islamcı çizgide olmaz ama düzgün bir çizgiye getirir. Cumhuriyet meselsini hocayla paylaşmak istedim ama anlatamadım. Babam İdris Arslan'ın Salih Kurter'i tanıyıp tanımadığını bilmiyorum"_ diye konuştu. 


...

----------


## bozok

*AKP’nin Ergenekon Tezgahı !..*



*Dünyan En Kanlı Terör ürgütü PKK’nın üyeleri teslim olup serbest bırakılıyor. İnternetajans oynanan oyuna FLAş ANALİZ yaptı!..*

30 bin insanın ölümünden sorumlu PKK Terör ürgütü’nün üyeleri gövde gösterisi yaparak liderleri tarafından medya önünde uğurlanarak Türkiye’ye geldiler. Geldikten sonra da tamamı *"bir suça karıştığı tespit edilememiştir"* denilerek* "serbest"* bırakıldı. üstelik pişman olduklarını da söylemediler. Yani yasadan yararlanamazlar. Sadece şuç işlemedikleri düşünüldüğünden serbest bırakıldılar. 

Durum böyleyken bir de Ergenekon’dan tutuklananların durumuna bir bakalım. 

Ortada örgütün varlığını gösteren kanıt var mı ? Yok, ne var? Güçlü suç şüphesi ve homo haham Tuncay Güney’in samimi (!) ifadeleri. ürgütün lideri kim? Bilen yok, sadece şamil Tayyar adlı tip biliyor? ürgüt üyesi olduğunu ya da böyle bir örgütün varlığını bugüne kadar itiraf eden var mı? Yok. Yaş ortalaması kaç? 65. ürgüte ait silah var mı Yok? Ne var? İsimsiz ihbar mektubu ile polisin bulduğu bir kaç tüfek ve yarısının içi boş olan mühimmat. Kimi öldürmüşler? Hangi suça katılmşlar? üldürdükleri kimse yok, işledikleri suç yok!..Sadece savcıların* “şunları şunları öldürecekleri yününde güçlü suç şüphemiz var”* şeklinde iddiaları var. Topumda çoğu saygın konumda olan Hayali Ergenekon Terör ürgütü sanıklarının çoğu yıllardır tutuklu. Bazıları içeride hayatını, bazıları da sağlığını kaybetti. 

*Sonuç:* Lideri ve suçları sabit PKK’nın üyeleri geldikleri gün törenlerle serbest bırakılıyor,ama hayali bir örgütün üyesi oldukları gerekçesiyle kanıtsız ve sadece savcıların güçlü suç şüphesi duymaları nedeniyle hücrelere atılan çok değerli rektörler, akademisyenler, emekli askerler, doktorlar, gazeteciler yıllardır sadece düşünceleri nedeniyle içeride çürütülüyor. Buna resmen Faşizm denir ve böyle bir faşizmi psikomanyak Saddam Hüseyin bile uygulamamıştır.. 


İnternetajans-üZEL 


20.10.2009

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da korkunç iddialar!..*


 

*Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten cumhuriyet savcıları hakkındaki iddialara yenileri eklendi*

ünceki gün yapılan birinci Ergenekon davasının 117. duruşmasında tutuklu sanıklardan Doğu Perinçek, *"Ergenekon soruşturmasının uluslararası bir komplo olduğunu, Avrupa Birliği ve ABD'nin İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne talimat verdiğini"* ileri sürdü. 

Suçlamalara cevap vermek için söz alan Savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, iddialara sert tepki gösterdi. Cumhuriyet savcıları olarak kimseden talimat almadıklarını vurgulayan Pekgüzel, _"Talimat almadığımız gibi iftira ve tehdit olaylarıyla karşılaşıyoruz. AB'nin davayı övmesi ya da eleştirmesi bizi etkilemez."_ dedi. Perinçek'in avukatı Servet Bora'nın Hakim Köksal şengün'den, mahkemenin diğer üyelerini HSYK'ya şikayet etmesini istediğini hatırlatan Pekgüzel, bu sözlerin başkanlık makamına açıkça hakaret olduğunu söyledi. Duruşma tutanağının işlem yapılması için Silivri savcılığına gönderilmesini talep etti. 

Savcı Pekgüzel, mahkeme başkanı Köksal şengün'ün, heyetin diğer üyelerine karşı devamlı muhalif olduğu ancak alınan kararlarda görüş birliğinde olunduğu görüntüsü verdiğini ve korkusundan muhalefet şerhi koyamadığını ileri süren Perinçek'in avukatı Servet Bora hakkında da suç duyurusunda bulunulmasını istedi. 

*Eymür, Ergenekon davasına müdahil olmak istedi* 

2.455 sayfalık Ergenekon iddianamesinde tanık olarak yer alan ve duruşmalarda tutuklu sanıkların hedefinde bulunan eski MİT Kont Terör Daire Başkanı Mehmet Eymür'ün avukatı aracılığıyla davaya müdahil olarak katılma talebinde bulunduğu ortaya çıktı. Birinci Ergenekon davasına gönderilen dilekçeyi değerlendiren Savcı Pekgüzel, bu talebin reddedilmesini istedi. Pekgüzel, ümraniye bombalarına ait görüntülerde polislerin Ergenekon'dan söz ettikleri iddiasına da değindi. Pekgüzel, uzman olmamakla birlikte kayıtları defalarca izlediklerini ve kendilerinin Ergenekon kelimesini duymadıklarını belirtti. Yine de oluşturulan bilirkişi heyetinin incelemesini sürdürdüğünü bildirdi. 

Pekgüzel, Danıştay tetikçisi Alparslan Arslan'ın çapraz sorgusunda söylediği ancak iddianamede geçmeyen bazı olaylar ve konuşmaları nedeniyle savcılığa hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunulmasını da talep etti 


22.10.2009 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da şok Tartışma!*


 

*Alparslan Arslan: Muzaffer Tekin'i parçalayabilirim. Dengeyi bulursam kafayı yiyebilir.*


Birinci* ''Ergenekon''* davasının tutuklu sanığı Alparslan Arslan'a, gizli tanık 9'un beyanlarıyla ilgili yöneltilen sorular tartışmalara neden oldu. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu'nun sorgulamaya devam ettiği tutuklu sanık Alparslan Arslan, soru üzerine sanıklardan Muhammet Yüce ile duruşmalarda tanıştığını söyleyerek, dosyanın *''Ergenekon''* davasına bağlanma nedenini bilmediğini ve buradan Sincan'daki cezaevine dönebileceğini kaydetti. 

Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün'ün, *''Sanıkları burada mı tanıdın?''* sorusuna Arslan, *''Uzak durmak lazım, başka gideceğim yerim yok. Muzaffer Tekin'i parçalayabilirim. Dengeyi bulursam kafayı yiyebilir''* yanıtını verdi. 

İsminin geçmesi üzerine söz alan tutuklu sanıklardan Muhammet Yüce de Alparslan Arslan'ı tanımadığını belirterek, Arslan'a yönelik, *''Sen beni tanıyor musun?''* diye sorunca Arslan, *''Bilmiyorum, düşünmem lazım''* diye konuştu. 

Alparslan Arslan, Muhammet Yüce'nin, *''Beni bu işe katmayın''* sözüne karşılık, *''Bombaları sen verdin. Böyle bir cümle kullanabilirim Muhammet Yüce için. Aramızda husumetin olmaması lazım. Ama bilmiyorum, daha sonra bilebilirim''* dedi. 

üye hakim Haşıloğlu'nuca telefonundaki bazı e-mail adreslerinin sorulmasına karşılık, bilgi sahibi olmadığını ve hatırlamadığını anlatan Arslan, babası İdris Arslan'ın mahkemeye verdiği dilekçede, kendisiyle ilgili *''Başbakan'ın icraatlarını methettiği''* yönündeki beyanlarının hatırlatılması üzerine de *''Başbakan'ın Genelkurmay Başkanlığına karşı tavrı hoşuma gidiyordu. Bu kadarını söyleyebilirim''* ifadesini kullandı. 

Soru üzerine tutuklu sanıklar Osman Yıldırım ve Hüseyin Görüm'ün kendisinin Kadıköy'deki avukatlık ofisinde karşılaşmış olabileceklerini söyleyen Arslan'ın ifadesine karşılık söz alan Hüseyin Görüm, *''Alparslan doğru söylüyor. Osman Yıldırım'ı burada görünce ofiste karşılaştığım kişi olduğuna emin oldum. Alparslan'ın bürosunda karşılaşmış olabilirim''* diye konuştu. 

üye hakim Haşıloğlu'nun, *''Osman Yıldırım'ın, 'Danıştaya saldırıyı tahmin ettim, Sinan Berberoğlu ismi geçti' beyanları var, buna ne diyeceksin?''* diye sorduğu Arslan, *''Ben Osman'ı ve çevresini ATV ve bankalara yönlendirmeye çalışıyordum. ATV'ye girmeyi ve bankalardaki insanları görmemizi sağlayacak diyalog sahibi insanlar lazım. Bu konuda Sinan Berberoğlu ismi geçmiş olabilir''* dedi. 

*''Osman Yıldırım'a gönderdiği belirli aralıklı telefon mesajlarının Cumhuriyet gazetesine bomba atılması tarihiyle örtüştüğü''* şeklinde bilgi verilen Arslan, bomba attıktan sonra, 3-4 kez, Cumhuriyet gazetesi alıp okuduğunu ve gazetenin *''türbanlı domuz''* karikatürünü yayımladıktan sonra özür dilemediğini aktararak, *''Meselenin çözülmesi için inat ettim''* diye konuştu. 

*''Cumhuriyet gazetesine gün içinde 3. bombayı atarken, kafanda da Danıştaya saldırı planı olmasına rağmen deşifre olma kaygısı taşımadın mı?''* sorusu da yöneltilen Arslan, *''Takdir. Allah varsa, Danıştay'daki meselenin çözülmesi lazım. Bunu Müslümanların çözmesi lazım. Başörtüsü açmak anlamında demiyorum''* dedi. 

Arslan, *''Osman Yıldırım'ın 'Jitemci İsmail'in Alparslan Arslan ile görüştüğü''* yönündeki beyanlarının sorulması üzerine, Osman Yıldırım'ın bu tür insanlarla ilişkileri olduğunu, İsmail'i hatırlamadığını ifade etti. 

Osman Yıldırım'ın, Bostancı sahilinde gezerlerken, kendisinin, *''Eczacıbaşı'dan 2 kişiyi öldüreceğine''* dair beyanda bulunduğunu söylediğinin anımsatılması üzerine Arslan, *''üyle bir şey yok. Eczacıbaşıların yeni yapılan bir yerleri vardı. Onları roketleyecektim. Yahudileri sevmiyorum. Türkiye toprağı için laiklere giderim ama Yahudilere dayanamıyorum. Yahudi gördüm mü beynim dönüyor''* diye konuştu. 


-GİZLİ TANIK 9'UN BEYANLARI- 

üye hakim Haşıloğlu'nun, *''Gizli tanık 9 beyanında,* _'Arslan'ın jitemci İsmail ile görüşmesinden sonra kendisine daha yoğun bir şekilde gidip geldiği ve devletin temizlik yapacağını söylediğini'_ *anlatıyor. Ne diyorsun?''* diye sorduğu Arslan, *''Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ve avanesinin Türkiye'de bir şey oluşturabileceği kanaati oluştu çünkü ben de TSK'yı sevmiyorum. Erdoğan, TSK'yı doğru düzgün bir yere sokacak. Ben bunu anlatıyordum en basit ihtimalle. Yahudiler temizlenecek diye söylemiştim''* dedi. 

Arslan, Veli Küçük ile Ortaköy'de görüştüğüne yönelik beyanların hatırlatılması üzerine de* ''Veli Küçük denen şahıs beyefendi. Kendisi, sevdiğim, saygı duymak istediğim bir insan''* diye konuştu. 

Tutuklu sanıklardan Doğu Perinçek söz alarak, beyanları sorulan Gizli Tanık 9'un, aynı zamanda davanın sanığı olan Osman Yıldırım olduğunu ve bir insanın hem sanık hem tanık olamayacağını belirterek, *''Siz onun Osman Yıldırım olduğunu biliyorsunuz. Bildiğiniz halde tanık beyanlarını sorarak, kanunları ayaklar altına alıyorsunuz. Heyet olarak lütfen gidip görüşün, karar alın ve bir daha da sormayın''* dedi. 

üye hakim Haşıloğlu'nun *''Gizli Tanık 9'un aleyhinize beyanı var mı?''* diye sorduğu Perinçek, bunun önemli olmadığını ve basit bir insan olmadığı için sadece kendisini düşünmediğini belirterek, *''Türkiyemizi bölünmeye, parçalanmaya götürüyorsunuz''* şeklinde konuştu. 

Perinçek'in *''iddianameyi kabul ederek hata yaptınız''* sözüne müdahale eden Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, *''Onlar konuşuldu bitti. Savunma sınırları içinde her şeyi konuşun. Bu kadar açık ve her şeyin konuşulduğu bir yargılama gördünüz mü?''* diye konuştu. 

Perinçek ise *''Böyle bir dava görmediğim için korkuyorum. Bu dava Abdullah ücalan'ı temize çıkarmak için üretilmiş bir davadır''* diyerek şengün'e cevap verdi. 

Doğu Perinçek'in, *''Osman Yıldırım'ın gizli tanıklığı kalmadı. Daha karar vermediniz bu konuda. üekilin içeri karar verin ve bilelim mahkemeyi. Mahkeme mi Silopi çadırı mı bilelim''* şeklindeki sözleri üzerine Başkan şengün, usulü tartışmaya açmayacağını ve hakimin soru sormasının normal olduğunu ifade etti. 

Bu sırada, söz alan Perinçek'in avukatı Mehmet Cengiz ise birleştirilen Danıştay davası hakimlerinin, bütün konuları araştırdıklarını ve bu mahkemede Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin yargılamasının yok sayıldığını ileri sürerek, *''Türkiye'nin tek yargıçları siz misiniz?''* diye sordu. 


*-''Hİü KİMSEYE üN YARGILI DEğİLİZ''-* 

Danıştay'a saldırı olayının, Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince araştırıldığını savunan Cengiz'in sözlerine karşılık, duruşmadaki izleyiciler arasında bulunan Alparslan Arslan'ın babası İdris Arslan ise *''Hayır. Araştırılmadı''* diye bağırdı. 

Danıştay'a saldırı olayının örgütle bir bağı ve irtibatının olup olmadığının araştırılması sırasında çeşitli sorular sorulmasının çok doğal olduğunu belirten Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, Perinçek'in avukatı Cengiz'e yönelik, *''Hukuku en az biz de sizin kadar biliyoruz. Hiç kimseye, asla ve kata ön yargılı değiliz. üyle şey olur mu? 35 yıldır hukukun içindeyiz. Kişileri suçlamak mahkemeye yakışır mı? Bunu hukukçu bir kişi olarak nasıl söylersiniz? Böyle olduğu aklımın köşesine girerse 1 saniye bile durmam. Hakime,* _'şunu sorarsın, bunu soramazsın'_ *diyemezsin''* şeklinde konuştu. 

Tutuklu sanıklardan Muzaffer Tekin ise Osman Yıldırım'ın ifadelerinin bu örgüt davasıyla ilgili herkesi ilgilendirdiğini ve sevk maddelerinin herkesi bağladığını ifade etti. 

Hakim üye Haşıloğlu'nun Arslan'a yeniden gizli tanık 9'un beyanlarını sorması üzerine Doğu Perinçek ve tutuklu sanıklardan Zekeriya üztürk, Mahkeme Başkanı'na itiraz etti. Arslan'ın avukatı Oğuz Kayıran'ın da *''mahkemeye ara verilsin''* talebini değerlendiren heyet, duruşmaya ara verdi. 


*A.A.* 


22.10.2009 / İNTERNETAJANS

----------


## bozok

*Nerede kanun nerede eşitlik*



*Silivri süreci ile dağdan iniş süresinde paralellik*

SİLİVRİ yargılamasında suçlananlar, ağırlıklı olarak anayasal düzenin işleyişine karşı olduğu iddia edilen eylemleri nedeniyle yargılanıyorlar.

Dağdan barış grubu (eskiden bölgede *ABD*’nin ‘Barış Gönüllüleri’ faaliyet gösterirdi) olarak inenler ve inmesi beklenenler ise, *Türkiye Cumhuriyeti* aleyhine silahlı isyanda bulunmakla ve bağlı olarak muhtelif suçların (silah, uyuşturucu, insan kaçakçılığı, petrol vs.) faili olarak suçlanmakta olup ayrıca bu suçları kendi iradeleri ile işlediklerini alenen ikrar halindeler. 

Gerek *Silivri’*de yargılananlar, gerekse *Kandil*’den inip serbest bırakılanlar, *TCK*’nın aynı kısmında düzenlenen suçlamaların muhataplarıdırlar. Hükümet, TC adına görev yapan özel yetkili savcıları ve yargıçları, sınırdan giriş yapan *PKK* üyelerinin bulundukları yerde fiili bir mahkeme (adeta sahra mahkemesi) kurmakla görevlendirip (*Hakim ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu*’nun böyle bir mahkemenin kuruluşunun lüzumuna dair kararın mevcudiyeti açıklanmadı) *Ceza Kanunu*’nun (CK) 221. maddesinde düzenlenen etkin pişmanlık maddesini fiilen suçlu yararına yorumlamasını tavsiye ederek, kısa ifadelerinin alınması sonrasında serbest bırakılmalarını sağladı.

Bu işlemlere *İçişleri Bakanlığı Müsteşarı* nezaret etti, yürütme ile yargının işbirliğinin hukuk devleti ilkeleri bakımından ayrıca değerlendirilmesi gerekiyor.

*Silivri’*de yargılananların (tutuklu veya tutuksuz)- isnat edilen suçlamaları kesinlikle inkar ediyorlar- *CK*’nın aynı kısımda düzenlenen suçları işlediklerini ikrar eden *PKK* üyeleri serbest bırakılırken, tutukluluklarının devamı dahi, gerek *CK* gerekse* CMUK*’un tatbiki konusunda ciddi ihtilaflar doğurabilecektir.


*AYRICALIK DEğİL Mİ*


*Derin uykulardayız*

*“BİZ mi ne yapacağız?”...* 

*Nazım söylüyor ya bizim ne yaptığımızı; “Biz toprak üstünde derin uykulardayız.”*
*Figen üZEN*


Senelerdir dağda, silahlı örgüt üyesi olarak *Türkiye’*ye saldırılar düzenleyen ve bugün sınırlarımız içinde serbest bırakılan birkaç kişinin dahi işledikleri suçların, *Silivri*’de yargılananların tümünün işlemiş olabilecekleri iddia edilen suçlardan daha fazla olduğu ihtimali çok açık olarak ortadadır ve ‘barış’ vs. gibi büyülü kelimeler bu gerçeği değiştiremez.

Ceza Kanunumuzun temel ilkeler bölümü madde 3, Adalet ve Kanun önünde eşitlik ilkesini düzenlemiştir.

Bu maddeye göre; Ceza Kanunu’nun uygulamasında kişiler arasında ırk, dil, din, siyasal görüş, felsefi inanç, ekonomik ve diğer toplumsal konumları yönünden ayrım yapılamaz ve kimseye ayrıcalık tanınamaz.

Dağdan inip serbest kalanlar,* Silivri* sürecini etkilemeye başlamıştır.


*Bu atamada bir iş var* 

*MALİ* Suçlar Araştırma Kurulu (MASAK) Başkanı *Adnan Ertürk’*ün bir süre önce bu görevinden alınarak Gelir İdaresi Başkan Yardımcılığı’na atanması üzerine *CHP* Trabzon Milletvekili *Akif* *Hamzaçebi,* *“MASAK* Başkanlığı, Gelir İdaresi Başkan Yardımcılığı’ndan daha üst bir görevdir. üst görevdeki birinin daha alt göreve atanması normal değildir” diyerek, atama talimatının Başbakan tarafından verilip verilmediğini soruyor.


*Hamzaçebi*’nin, Başbakan’a yönelik soruları hayli ilginç:

*“Ergenekon* soruşturmasını yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcılarının tüm sanıklardan oluşan bir liste hazırlayarak *MASAK*’tan listedeki kişilerin *Türkiye* dahil dünyanın bütün ülkelerindeki parasal ilişkilerinin araştırılması talebi olmuş mudur?

Böyle bir talep olmuşsa bunun kanuna uygun olduğunu düşünüyor musunuz?


*AB VE YOLSUZLUKLAR*

*CHP* Antalya Milletvekili *Hüsnü üöllü* de, Başbakan’a *AB* ilerleme raporuyla ilgili bir başka soru yöneltiyor:

“*AB* ilerleme raporlarında son 4-5 yıldır benzer ifadelerle *Türkiye*’de yolsuzluğun yaygın olduğu şeklinde değerlendirmeler yer almasını nasıl karşılıyorsunuz? Bu tespitler tarafınızdan da paylaşılmakta mıdır? Bakanlarınız, raporu *‘olumlu ve objektif’* bulduklarını açıkladıklarına göre, yolsuzluklarla ilgili bölümler için de bu değerlendirmeler geçerli midir? Yolsuzluklarla mücadele konusunda neden etkin önlemler alınmamaktadır?


*ülkene bak*

*LAFI* dolandırmayalım, dağdan katil teröristlerin inmesine birkaç gün kala *“domuz gribi”* yaygarası kopartıldı. Herkese bir anda bulaştı, dağıldı ve kırmızı alarm zili çaldı!

Burası *Türkiye Cumhuriyeti* mi? Binlerce şehit verdiğimiz topraklar mı? Domuz gribiymiş! Bırak domuzu da, gribini de...

Memleketine bak, memleketine!

*ş.ü.*


*Alın konjonktürü*

*AüILIM* süreci mi? Dağılım süreci mi? Pastadan pay kapar mıyız diye konuşuluyor.

Ne pastası beyler, ülke elden gidiyor. ülkenin parçalanmasını yeni konjonktür olarak görüyorsanız, alın size konjonktür.

Allah milletimizin yardımcısı olsun.

*Feridun SEZER*


*Biliyor musunuz*

*“DİNK* Cinayeti ve İstih-barat Yalanları” isimli kitap nedeniyle, *Dink* cinayetinde görevi ihmalle suçlanan ve geçen hafta görevden alınan Emniyet İstihbarat Dairesi Başkanı *Ramazan Akyürek* ile İstanbul Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısı *Ali Fuat Yılmazer*’le bazı polislerin şikayeti üzerine hakkında 20 yıl hapis istemli dava açılan Milliyet muhabiri *Nedim şener*’in bugün Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nde yargı önüne çıkacağını...

*ANTALYA Gazipaşa’*da *‘çekirdeksiz’* dalında (rengine, aromasına, albenisine ve standardına göre) yapılan *Nar Festivali*’ndeki yarışmada 31 üreticiden *Hüseyin üağlar’*ın (üile Köyü) birinciliği, *Kadir Kaya’*nın (üakmak Köyü) ikinciliği ve *Ahmet Baş*’ın (üakmak Köyü) üçüncülüğü aldıklarını, ayrıca Gazipaşalı kızlar arasındaki *‘Nar Güzeli’* yarışmasını da *Aysena Seven*’in kazandığını... 

*CHP* Konya Milletvekili *Atilla Kart’*ın, *Keskinkılıç* şirketinin (Balküpü) bazı pancar üreticilerine ödeme yapmayarak taahhütlerini yerine getirmediğini, hükümetin bu duruma seyirci kalmaması ve haksız kazancın önlenmesi gerektiğini açıkladığını... 

...

----------


## bozok

*'O belge savcılıkta' iddiası* 

*23.10.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Orijinal belgenin savcılığa yollandığı öne sürüldü...*

Türkiye'nin 12 Haziran'dan bu yana tartıştığı, altında Albay Dursun üiçek'in imzasının bulunduğu öne sürülen İrticayla Mücadele Planı'nın orijinalinin savcılığa yollandığı öne sürüldü. Belgeyi bir subayın yolladığı iddia edildi. 

İrticayla Mücadele Planı, Taraf gazetesinin 12 Haziran 2009 tarihli sayısıyla gündeme gelmişti. 

*'AKP ve Gülen'i Bitirme Planı'* başlıklı haberde, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nca yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında, bir şüphelinin ofisinde yapılan aramada ele geçirildiği iddia edilen bir belgeye istinaden, Genelkurmay Harekat Başkanlığı Bilgi Destek Dairesi 3. Bilgi Destek şube Müdürlüğü'nde 'İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı' adı altında bir çalışma yapıldığı belirtiliyordu.

üalışmayı içeren belgenin altında 3. Bilgi Destek şube Müdürü Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in paraf ve imzasının bulunduğu iddia edilmiş ve belgeye ait fotokopiler yer almıştı.

Taraf gazetesinde yayımlanan haber üzerine Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nca soruşturma emri verilmiş ve aynı gün Askeri Savcılık tarafından olayla ilgili soruşturma başlatılmıştı.

Belgenin sahte olmasının anlaşılması üzerine Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, doğruluğu ortaya konulamayan belgeyi üretenler, sızdıranlar ve yayımlayanlar hakkında gerekli soruşturmanın yapılması amacıyla dosyanın İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na gönderilmesi kararlaştırmış ve *"Sahte belge üretenler yargılansın"* demişti.

Soruşturmayla ilgili 7 Ağustos 2009 tarihinde de yetkisizlik kararı verilmişti.

*"İrtica İle Mücadele Planı"* iddialarıyla ilgili ifadesi istenen Albay Dursun üiçek* "örgüt üyeliği"* suçlaması ile tutuklanmış ve Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi'ne konulmuştu.

Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek tutuklanmasının ardından 24 saat geçmeden avukatlarının tutukluluğa yaptığı itiraz üzerine tahliye edilmişti.



...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da şok İddia!*


 

*Veli Küçük:''Tanıkların büyük bölümü PKK'lı''*

"İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce görülen birinci Ergenekon davasının 119. duruşmasında talepler bölümünde söz alan Emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, davadaki gizli ve açık tanıkların büyük bölümünün PKK’lı olduğunu iddia etti. Küçük açıklamasına şöyle devam etti: 

“İddianameye göre ben teröristim. Bana örgütümün eylemleri söylenmedi. ürgütü nasıl yapılandırdığım açıklanmadı. Ama ben bir teröristim. Benim hakkımda Danıştay ve Cumhuriyet Gazetesi saldırısı ile buradakilerin hiçbir ilgisi olmadığı teyit edildi. Ben neyle suçlandığımı biliyorum aslında. Türk milliyetçisi, Atatürkçü ve Cumhuriyetçi olduğum için 2 yıldır tutsak bulunuyorum. Gizli ve açık tanıkların büyük bölümü PKK’lıdır. Irak’tan, Kandil’den gelenler bu iş için haber beklemektedirler. Bu Cumhuriyet kolay kurulmamış, kolay teslim edilmeyecektir."

Tutuklu sanık Hayrettin Ertekin ise son 30 yıldır bildiği istihbarat bilgilerini paylaşmak istediğini, bunun için mahkemenin gizli bir celse yapmasını talep etti. 


23.10.2009 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*'AKP ve Gülen'i bitirme planı' iddiasında yeni gelişmeler*


*24.10.2009 / MİLLİYET*




Taraf gazetesinin ortaya attığı ve "AKP ve Gülen'i Bitirme Planı' başlığıyla manşetten duyurduğu iddianın ardından bu kez de Zaman gazetesi yeni belgeler sundu, Genelkurmay net yanıt verdi.


*Zaman gazetesi, Taraf gazetesinin 12 Haziran'da ortaya attığı Albay Dursun üiçek'e ait olduğu iddia edilen "AKP ve Gülen'i Bitirme Planı' isimli belgenin Ergenekon savcılarının elinde olduğunu iddia etti. İddiaya göre, bir subay 'ıslak imzalı' belgeyi Ergenekon savcılarına teslim etti. Bu iddiaların Zaman gazetesinde yayımlanmasının ardından Genelkurmay'dan açıklama geldi.*


*OLAYIN GEüMİşİ*

*TARAF MANşETTEN VERMİşTİ*

*AKP ve Gülen’i bitirme planı*
Deniz Kurmay Albay üiçek imzalı, “gizli” ibareli “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı”, hükümeti ve Fethullah Gülen cemaatinin, başta ordu içindekiler olmak üzere bütün mensuplarını hedef alıyor. Planın “İcra” bölümünde şöyle deniyor: Laik düzeni yıkıp İslam devleti kurma hayalindeki AKP hükümeti ve Gülen grubu başta, dini oluşumların faaliyetlerine son vermek için çalışılacaktır. Dört sayfalık planın “Durum” bölümünde, “Ergenekon adı altında, TSK’ya büyük emeği geçmiş emekli ve muvazzaf askeri personel yersiz ithamlarla lekelenmektedir” saptaması var. Plan, Psikolojik Harp Dairesi’nin yeni adı olan Genelkurmay Harekat Başkanlığı 3’üncü Destek şube Müdürlüğü’nde hazırlanmış. Plan, Ergenekon’da tutuklanan Serdar üztürk’ün ofisinde ele geçirildi. Emekli yüzbaşı üztürk, Devlet üstün Hizmet Madalyası’nı iade etmesiyle gündeme gelmişti

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın, “irtica ile mücadele” adı altında yeni bir eylem planı hazırladığı ortaya çıktı. Nisan 2009’da Deniz Piyade Kurmay Kıdemli Albay Dursun üiçek tarafından hazırlanan planda, Ergenekon soruşturmasından duyulan rahatsızlık açık bir şekilde dile getiriliyor. “Ergenekon davasının gündemi değiştiriliyor havası oluşmadan” eylemler yapılması isteniyor, Ergenekon kapsamında tutuklanan muvazzaf ve emekli askerlerin irtica ile mücadele ettikleri için cezaevine kondukları yönünde haberlerin ön plana çıkarılması hedefleniyor.

Planı hazırlayan Albay Dursun üiçek tanıdık bir isim. Daha önce Taraf’ın manşetten yayımladığı *“Koç da andıçlandı”* başlıklı haberle gündeme gelmişti. Albay üiçek tarafından hazırlanan andıç belgesinde bütün sivil toplum örgütleri fişlenmişti. Planın yazıldığı Genel Kurmay Harekat Başkanlığı 3. Bilgi Destek şube Müdürlüğü, Psikolojik Harp Dairesi’nin yeni adı. Genelkurmay adına yapılan planlamalar artık buradan yürütülüyor.

Ergenekon soruşturmasında tutuklanan eski asker avukat Serdar üztürk’ün bürosunda ele geçirilen Genelkurmay’a ait yeni plan tutanaklara geçti ve Ergenekon üçüncü iddianamesine girmesi bekleniyor. üztürk, aynı zamanda yine Ergenekon kapsamında tutuklanan emekli Albay Levent Göktaş’ın avukatlığını yapıyordu.

Dört sayfadan oluşan “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı”nın “Durum” başlıklı bölümünde Ergenekon soruşturması eleştiriliyor: İrticai gruplar tarafından TSK başta olmak üzere devletin resmi kurumlarını yıpratmak üzere yoğun faaliyetler yürütülmekte, Ergenekon adı altında TSK’ya büyük emekleri geçmiş, emekli ve muvazzaf askeri personele yersiz ithamlarda bulunularak lekelenmeye çalışılmaktadır.

*‘Vazife’ çıkardık, ‘İcra’ya geçelim*
Bütün bunlardan “vazife” çıkarılması gerektiği belirtilen planda bu görev “İrticai oluşumların iç yüzünü göstererek bu konudaki tereddütlere son vermek ve söz konusu örgütlere olan kamuoyu desteğini ortadan kaldırmak. Ergenekon kapsamında yapılan yıpratıcı kampanyaların etkisini azaltmak, TSK’ya yönelik olarak yapılan olumsuz propagandalara son vermektir” olarak tanımlanıyor.

Ardından ise planın “İcra” bölümü geliyor ve şu ifadeler kullanılıyor: Laik ve demokratik düzeni yıkarak, şeriata dayalı bir İslam devleti kurma hayalinde bulunan AKP Hükümeti ve ona destek veren çeşitli gruplar ile Fethullah Gülen grubu başta olmak üzere radikal dini oluşumlar hakkındaki gerçekleri gün yüzüne çıkarmak, kamuoyunun desteğini kırmak ve faaliyetlerine son vermek üzere bilgi destek faaliyetleri icra edilecektir.


*ZAMAN BU BAşLIKLA VERDİ:* 

*‘Kağıt parçası’nın orijinali savcılıkta*

_Genelkurmay Başkanı Başbuğ’un “kağıt parçası” dediği “AKP ve Gülen’i Bitirme Planı”nın aslı Ergenekon savcılarının elinde_
Taraf’ın ortaya çıkardığı “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı” adlı belgenin ıslak imzalı orijinal hali Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Karargahında görevli bir subay tarafından Ergenekon savcılarına ulaştırıldı. Belge bir ay önce, ekli bir ihbar mektubuyla birlikte savcılığa gönderildi. 

Savcılığa gönderilen belge, Taraf’ın 12 Haziran 2009’da ortaya çıkardığı dört sayfalık “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı”nın orijinal hali. Belgenin aslına ulaşmayı başaran ve imha edilmesini önleyen rütbeli subay, belgeye bir de ihbar mektubu ekledi. İhbar mektubunda, belgenin altında imzası bulunan Kurmay Kıdemli Albay Dursun üiçek’in görev yaptığı 3. Bilgi Destek şube Müdürlüğü ve Bilgi Destek Daire Başkanlığı’nda tüm evraklar ve bilgisayar kayıtlarının imha edildiği de belirtildi. İhbar mektubunda ayrıca Albay Dursun üiçek’in evininin de göstermelik olarak arandığı vurgulandı.


*BAşBUğ DAHA üNCE NE DEMİşTİ?*

*‘şu an elimizde olan bir kağıt parçasıdır’*

_Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ, 26 Haziran 2009’da düzenlediği basın toplantısında Taraf’ın ortaya çıkardığı, “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı” için “kağıt parçası” ifadesini kullanmıştı._

Başbuğ şöyle konuşmuştu: “şu anda elimizde olan hukuki anlamda bir kağıt parçasıdır. Bu durumda bugün biz bu kağıt parçasının birileri tarafından TSK’yı yıpratma ve karalama amacıyla hazırlandığını değerlendirmekteyiz. Bu kağıt parçasının kimler tarafından ne amaçla hazırlandığının ortaya çıkartılması görevi ise devletin istihbarat birimleri ile yargı organlarına düştüğünü bildiriyor ve bunu istiyoruz.

*‘TSK darbecileri barındırmaz’*
Daha önce de söylediğim gibi TSK demokrasi ve hukuk ilkelerine bağlı ve saygılıdır.

Bu ilkelere aykırı düşünce içinde olan ve davranışlar içinde bulunan personeli TSK bünyesinde barındırmaz. Bunu kim söylüyor, bunu Anayasamızın 117. maddesine göre TSK’nın komutanı olan Genelkurmay Başkanı ben söylüyorum. Artık TSK’nın komutanı olan Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın bu ifadesi en büyük teminattır. Daha bunun dışında başka şeyler aranmasının anlamını anlamıyorum.

Bütün bu söylemlere rağmen TSK ile artık hiçbir haklı neden ve haklı bir gerekçeye dayanmadan, çeşitli nedenlerle ve çeşitli şekillerde darbe ve muhtıra söylemlerinde bulunanların iyi niyetli olmadıklarını, halkımızın da artık bu söylemlerden usanmış olduğunu düşünüyorum.

*Asimetrik savaşmış...*
Onun için TSK’nın komutanı olarak açıkça söylüyorum ki; artık TSK üzerinden elinizi çekiniz. TSK üzerinden kendinizi siyasi tanımlama düşüncesinden ve gayretlerinden vazgeçiniz. TSK’ya karşı medya üzerinden asimetrik bir psikolojik harekat yürütmeye son veriniz.”


*GENELKURMAY’DAN “İRTİCAYLA MüCADELE BELGESİ” AüIKLAMASI*

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı internet sitesinden yapılan 3 maddelik yazılı açıklamada, medyada yer alan “irticayla mücadele eylem planı belgesi” haberleri eleştiriliyor:

“1. Bugün, bazı gazetelerde yer alan bir ihbar mektubu ve mektubun odağındaki gelişmelerin öncelikle medyada yer almasının sağlanması, hukuk devleti adına kaygı verici ve çok düşündürücüdür.

2. Benzerlerine sıklıkla rastlanan ihbar mektubu haberinin medyada veriliş biçimindeki ölçü ve duyarlılık derecesinin yayın organlarına göre gösterdiği farklılık da hayli dikkat çekicidir.

3. Hukuk devletinde her şeyin yasalara uygun olarak yürütülmesine hiçbir kimsenin ve hiçbir kurumun itirazı olamaz.”

...

----------


## bozok

*Atasagun için MİT'ten izin talebi*

 
*MİT eski Müsteşarı şenkal Atasagun’un ümraniye davasında tanık olarak dinlenmesi mahkeme gündemine alındı. MİT izin verirse, Cumhuriyet tarihinde ilk kez MİT Müsteşarlığı görevinde bulunan bir kişi, duruşmada tanıklık yapacak.*

*Atasagun ifade verebilir*
ümraniye davasına bakan mahkeme, MİT eski Müsteşarı şenkal Atasagun’un, ilgili yasa maddesindeki şart yerine getirildikten sonra tanık olarak dinlenmesini gündeme aldı

Haber: Salim YAVAşOğLU

Birinci ümraniye davasında, MİT eski Müsteşarı şenkal Atasagun’un mahkemede tanık olarak dinlenmesi gündeme alındı. şayet MİT Müsteşarı Emre Taner izin verirse, cumhuriyet tarihinde ilk kez MİT Müsteşarlığı görevinde bulunan bir kişi, duruşmada tanıklık yapacak. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki duruşmada, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, verilen aranın ardından aldıkları kararları açıkladı. Mahkeme Heyeti, Doğu Perinçek’in, eski MİT Müsteşarı şenkal Atasagun’un tanık olarak yazılı beyanına başvurulması yönündeki talebinin, bu kişinin eski MİT mensubu olduğu dikkate alınarak, ilgili 2937 sayılı yasanın 29. maddesindeki şart yerine getirildikten sonra tanık olarak dinlenmesinin düşünülmesine karar verdi.

*Eymür’ün talebine ret*
Eski MİT görevlisi Mehmet Eymür’ün dosyanın mağduru olarak iddianamede gösterilmemiş olduğunu ve bu kişiye yönelik iddianamede sanıklarla ilgili bir suçlama getirilmediğini belirten Mahkeme Heyeti, Eymür’ün müdahillik talebini reddetti. Dışişleri Bakanlığına müzekkere yazılmasını karara bağlayan Mahkeme Heyeti, Avrupa Parlamentosu’nun 12 Mart 2009, Avrupa Birliği Komisyonu’nun 14 Ekim 2009 tarihli karar ve raporlarında, görülmekte olan ümraniye davasıyla ilgili açıklamaların Türkçe tercümesinin istenmesine hükmetti. Mahkeme Heyeti, Muzaffer Tekin’in 2006 Mayıs ayının öncesine doğru 6 aylık süre içerisinde MİT ve emniyet istihbarat birimleri tarafından takip edilip edilmediğinin ilgili birimlerden sorulmasına hükmetti.

*Arslan için suç duyurusu*
Mahkeme heyeti, sanık Alparslan Arslan’ın çapraz sorgusunda, davaya konu olmamış bazı kişi ve eylemler hakkındaki beyanlarıyla ilgili gereğinin yapılması için duruşma zabıtlarının Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderilmesine karar verdi. Mahkeme Heyeti, 10 Mayıs 2006’da Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’ne atılan el bombasıyla ilgili düzenlenen 12 Mayıs 2006 tarihli ekspertiz raporunda parmak izi tespit edildiğinden, bu izin teşhise elverişli olup olmadığının tespitiyle dosya sanıklarına ait olup olmadığının karşılaştırılması için İstanbul Adli Tıp Kurumu’na yazı yazılmasını da hükme bağladı. 

*Tahliyelerini istedi*
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün, tutuklu sanıklar Emin Gürses, Kemal Kerinçsiz, Hayrettin Ertekin, Hüseyin Görüm, Erkut Ersoy, Muhammet Yüce, Selim Akkurt, Hikmet üiçek ve Nusret Senem’in tahliye edilmeleri yönünde oy kullandı. Ancak bu 9 kişinin tutukluluk halinin devamına oy çokluğuyla karar verildiği görüldü. 

*MİT Müsteşarı’nın iznine bağlı* 
2937 sayılı Devlet İstihbarat Hizmetleri ve Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı Kanunu’nun 29. Maddesi şöyle: Görevin gizlililği ves devletin çıkarlarının zorunlu kıldığı hallerde MİT mensuplarının tanık olarak dinlenebilmesi, MİT Müsteşarı’nın iznine bağlıdır



24/10/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*TAM ZAMANINDA...*
*Sahte belge servisinin zamanlaması!*

şu işe bakar mısınız, Habur densizliği sebebiyle kıyametler kopar, kamuoyu feveran halindeyken, hemen bir operasyon yapılıp gündem tersyüz edilmeye çalışıyor. Kastettiğim şey, Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Başbuğ’un kağıt parçası dediği o malum belgenin gerçeğinin servis edilmesidir! 

Hadiseyi lütfen iyi sorgulayın! 

Belgenin varlığı ne kadar vahim ise bunun saklanması ve AKP’nin çok sıkıştığı bir süreçte servis edilmesi en az o kadar vahimdir!.. 

Açıkçası bu zamanlama karşısında bendeniz hala bu belgenin doğruluğundan kuşkuluyum. üyle ya bu belge niçin Habur rezaletinden bir gün önce değil de şimdi ortaya çıkarılıyor? 

Bu hadise ile bir kez daha kanıtlanmıştır ki bu ülkede bir manipülasyon çetesi faaliyet yürütüyor. Dolayısı ile bundan böyle her habere kuşku ile bakmak gerekiyor!



*S. üNKİBAR / 25.10.2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Müthiş tesadüfler!*


Artık Türkiye’de* ‘herşey olabildiği’* için yakın geçmişte ordunun içinde, dışında darbe heveslisi kişi ya da grup olmuş mudur, hala olanlar var mıdır bilemeyiz, varsa ortaya çıkmasını elbette demokrasiye inanan herkes ister. Ama zamanla iyice yılan hikayesine dönen Ergenekon davasında *‘yeni ve sarsıcı gelişmeler’*in nedense hep siyasi olaylar çıkmaza girdiğinde, bir olay etrafında toplumun tepkisi yükseldiğinde, Deniz Feneri ortaya çıktığında ya da siyasetçilerin/ailelerinin serveti tartışıldığında olup bitmesi ve sonra tekrar sessizliğe gömülmesi artık iyice dikkat çekici olmaya başladı.

Bu ne tesadüf ki *‘belgenin aslı, Adli Tıp’ın imza kararı’* yine tam açılımda çıkmaza girildiği, toplum tepkisi yükseldiği sırada, tam o gün haber oldu. Belge o gün mü bulundu, Adli Tıp imzayı o gün mü anladı, yoksa zamanlamamı ayarlandı? Bu şüphelerin, soru işaretlerinin tartışılması gerekiyor.


R. MENGİ / 26.10.2009 / VATAN GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Savcılık 6 askeri çağırdı* 

*26.10.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Savcılıktan Genelkurmay'a ihtarlı davet mektubu...* 

'İrtica ile mücadele eylem planı'nın *'ıslak imzalı'* orijinal belgesini Ergenekon savcılarına gönderen muvazzaf subayın, 5 sayfalık mektubunda 'cunta'yı da ihbar ettiği iddia ediliyor. Söz konusu mektupta adı geçen 6 asker ifadeye çağrıldı.

Savcı Genelkurmay'daki 5 askere ihtarlı davet mektubu gönderdi. 5 askerin gelmemesi durumunda zorla getirilme kararı alınacak.

Ayrıca, eylem planının hazırlandığı iddia edilen 35 bilgisayarda savcılık tarafından istendi.

Bazı gazetelerde yer alan mektuba göre, eylem planının basına yansımasının ardından belgenin hazırlanmasında kullanılan tüm bilgisayarlar temizlendi, 40 torba evrak yakıldı. Mekubu savcılara ulaştıran subay, *"TSK'ya bir hizmetim daha olsun istedim"* dedi.

Bugün bazı gazetelerde yer alan mektupta subay belgenin kamuoyuna yansımasının ardından, üst rütbeli askerler ve uzmanlar gözetiminde belge ve bilgilerin nasıl temizlendiğini anlattı.

Mektuptaki iddialara göre, plandan Genelkurmay Başkanı da haberdardı ve sivil savcılığın olaya el koyması gündeme gelince, tüm bilgisayalar, özel programlarla 35 kez geri getirelemeyecek şekilde silindi, bilgisayar ve harddiskleri savcılığa, tüm temizleme işlemleri gerçekleştirildikten sonra gönderildi.

Mektuba göre plan, Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız'ın emriyle hazırlandı.

Mektubu yollayan subay istenirse tanıklık da edeceğini belirtti.

Belge ve tartışmalar İrticayla Mücadele Planı, Taraf gazetesinin 12 Haziran 2009 tarihli sayısıyla gündeme gelmişti. Belgede, AK Parti ve Fethullah Gülen cemaatini yıpratmak için yapılması gerekenler sıralanıyordu.

*'AKP ve Gülen'i Bitirme Planı'* başlıklı haberde, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nca yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında, bir şüphelinin ofisinde yapılan aramada ele geçirildiği iddia edilen bir belgeye istinaden, Genelkurmay Harekat Başkanlığı Bilgi Destek Dairesi 3. Bilgi Destek şube Müdürlüğü'nde *'İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'* adı altında bir çalışma yapıldığı belirtiliyordu.

üalışmayı içeren belgenin altında 3. Bilgi Destek şube Müdürü Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in paraf ve imzasının bulunduğu iddia edilmiş ve belgeye ait fotokopiler yer almıştı.

Taraf gazetesinde yayımlanan haber üzerine Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nca soruşturma emri verilmiş ve aynı gün Askeri Savcılık tarafından olayla ilgili soruşturma başlatılmıştı.

Albay Dursun üiçek *"örgüt üyeliği"* suçlaması ile tutuklanmış ve Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi'ne konulmuştu. Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek tutuklanmasının ardından 24 saat geçmeden avukatlarının tutukluluğa yaptığı itiraz üzerine tahliye edilmişti.

Belgenin sahte olmasının anlaşılması üzerine, askeri savcılık kovuşturmaya yer olmadığına karar vermişti.

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, doğruluğu ortaya konulamayan belgeyi üretenler, sızdıranlar ve yayımlayanlar hakkında gerekli soruşturmanın yapılması amacıyla dosyanın İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na gönderilmesi kararlaştırmış ve *"Sahte belge üretenler yargılansın"* demişti. (CNNTürk) 



...

----------


## bozok

*Org. Hasan Iğsız Emniyet'te* 

*1.Ordu Komutanı Org. Hasan Iğsız İstanbul Emniyeti'nde...*

İstanbul Emniyet Müdürü Hüseyin üapkın ziyaretin nedenini 'iade-i ziyaret' olarak açıkladı.

Albay Dursun üiçek'e ait olduğu ileri sürülen İrticayla Mücadele Planı belgesi haberlerinde de Hasan Iğsız'ın ismi geçiyordu.

Hasan Iğsız ismi, son olarak Ergenekon savcılarına gönderilen bir ihbar mektubunda da yer aldı. Mektuba göre İrtica ile Mücadale Planı Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız'ın emriyle hazırlandı. 


26.10.2009 Pazartesi 16:13 / VATAN GZT.

----------


## bozok

*"Suikast Prenslere Tanınan Bir İmtiyazdır"*


*Açık İstihbarat*
*13.10.2009*




Hrant Dink katledildiğinde tarih 19 Ocak 2007'yi gösteriyordu. Suikasti planlayanlar 14 yıl sonra Uğur Mumcu suikastine yakın bir tarihi seçmişlerdi. Dink katledildikten 2 sene sonra ise 10 Ekim 2009 tarihinde Türkiye ile Ermenistan arasındaki protokolün imza töreni yapıldı. Türkiye'nin Orta Asya'ya yönelik kapıları Azerbaycan üzerinden kapatılırken, aynı gün Suriye ile sınırın açılması ve vizenin kaldırılmasını öngören anlaşma imzalandı. 

Dink bir amaç uğruna kurban edildi. O amaç iki yıl sonra bugün hasıl olmuştur. Dink'in katilini Beşiktaş'taki adliyede değil aşağıdaki resimde aramanızı tavsiye ederiz. *Bu suikasti planlayan prensler bu resimdedir.* 




...

----------


## bozok

*Savcı üz; "Ergenekon"un İzini Her Yerde Sürüyor*

*Açık İstihbarat*
*19.10.2009*





Aydınlık Dergisi ve Ulusal Kanal haber merkezlerinde polis tarafından arama yapıldı. 

Aydınlık Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Deniz Yıldırım'ın evinde yapılan arama kısa bir süre önce sona erdi. Deniz Yıldırım'ın bilgisayarına el konuldu. Ulusal Kanal İstihbarat şefi Ufuk Akkaya'nın evindeki arama ise şu sıralarda devam ediyor. Arama kararının gerekçesinde 

*"Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı Tayyip Erdoğan'la, KKTC Cumhurbaşkanı Mehmet Ali Talat arasındaki görüşmelerin Ergenekon terör örgütü tarafından tespit edilerek servis yapıldığı"* yazıyor. Arama tutanağının altında dört Ergenekon savcısının imzası yer alıyor.Aydınlık Dergisi ve Ulusal Kanal haber merkezlerinde yapılan arama sona erdi. Aydınlık Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Deniz Yıldırım ve Ulusal Kanal İstihbarat şefi Ufuk Akkaya'nın evleri de aynı anda polis tarafından arandı. Deniz Yıldırım'ın evindeki arama saat 10.30 itibariyle sona erdi.

Aramalarda Yıldırım'ın bilgisayarına polis tarafından el konuldu. Aramanın hemen ardından Deniz Yıldırım bir açıklama yaptı

Ulusal Kanal İstihbarat şefi Ufuk Akkaya'nın evindeki arama ise şu sıralarda devam ediyor. 

Polisin elindeki arama kararlarının gerekçesinde 

_"Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı Tayyip Erdoğan'la, KKTC Cumhurbaşkanı Mehmet Ali Talat arasındaki görüşmelerin Ergenekon terör örgütü tarafından tespit edilerek servis yapıldığı"_ 

yazıyor. Arama tutanağının altında dört Ergenekon savcısının imzası yer alıyor.

Konu 18 Ekim 2009 tarihinde bayilere çıkan Aydınlık dergisinin kapak sloganı 

_"Erdoğan ve Talat'ın karanlık telefon görüşmesi". Aydınlık dergisi bu kapakla Tayyip Erdoğan'ın KKTC devletini bitirme planını deşifre etti. Haberde Tayyip Erdoğan'la Mehmet Ali Talat arasındaki bir telefon görüşmesinin tutanağı bulunmaktadır. Bu tutanağa göre, Tayyip Erdoğan ve Talat, o sırada KKTC Cumhurbaşkanı olan Rauf Denktaş hakkında görüşmekte ve Denktaş'ı nasıl "harcayacaklarını"_ 

konuşmaktadırlar. 


================================================== =============

17 Ekim 2009



İşçi Partisi Genel Başkan Vekili Mehmet Bedri Gültekin:


*Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’a soruyoruz:*

*2004 yılında Mehmet Ali Talat ile “Cumhurbaşkanı Denktaş ve KKTC’yi bitirme” konuşmaları yaptınız mı?*

İçeriğinden, 24 Nisan 2004 tarihindeki “Annan Planı” referandumundan hemen sonra, Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ile dönemin KKTC Başbakanı Mehmet Ali Talat arasında yapıldığı anlaşılan bir telefon konuşmasının metni, e posta yoluyla Partimize ulaştı.

Söz konusu telefon konuşması, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin devlet gelenekleri ve çıkarları ile bağdaşmayan ve açıkça suç teşkil eden ifadeler içermektedir. Bu gerçekleri milletimizin bilgisine sunmayı görev sayıyoruz:

Konuşmanın ilgili bölümü şöyledir:

*Tayyip Erdoğan*- şey noktasında da bence 1 numarayla fazla dalaşma.
*Mehmet Ali Talat-* Kiminle?
*Erdoğan-* Yani… 1 numarayla, 1 numarayla…
*Talat-* Haaa… Yok… şimdi bakın…
*Erdoğan-* İlkeyi, ilkeyi koyuyorsun ortaya ya… Bak şimdi bana sordular bu akşam, ben şunu söyledim…
*Talat-* Dinledim, dinledim.
*Erdoğan-* Ha dinledin değil mi… Yani o bir şeyi savundu.
*Talat-* Ama ama… Ama bakın şimdi size bir şey söyleyeyim…
*Erdoğan-* Halk da yüzde 65’le karşısına dikildi. Olay budur.
*Talat-* şimdi benim bütün maksadım şu: Bir kere Denktaş’la bu yeni diplomatik atak süreci sürdüremeyiz.
*Erdoğan-* Zaten o artık…
*Talat-* üünkü o insan orda… O orda olduğu sürece, resmin ortasında, bence kimse bize rağbet etmez.
*Erdoğan-* Mehmet Ali Bey, ben size bir şey söyleyeyim mi? *Artık o bitmiştir.*
*Talat-* İşte onu diyorum… Ben de onu söylüyorum.
Bu konuşma üzerine sorulacak soru şudur: Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin Başbakanı, başka bir devletin Cumhurbaşkanı aleyhinde, o devletin Başbakanı ile bu şekilde konuşabilir mi?
O devletin meşru Cumhurbaşkanı’ndan gizli olarak onu bitirme planları yapabilir mi?

Nitekim, Erdoğan görüşmenin başka bir yerinde şöyle konuşuyor: *“şimdi bir süreç başlıyor… Başlayan süreci kendi kontrolümüze getirebilmeliyiz. Yani başkalarının kontrolünden çıkarmamız lazım.”*

Türkiye’nin Başbakanı, sürecin KKTC Cumhurbaşkanı Denktaş’ın kontrolünden çıkarılmasından bahsediyor. Talat’ın cevabı şöyle: “Tam da bunu söylüyorum. Onun için vizyonumuzu kaybetmeden, yani çözüm vizyonumuzu kaybetmeden…”

Burada açıkça suç işlenmektedir.

*AKP, TALAT VE BATILI DEVLETLER KOLKOLA*

Daha önce New York’ta ve 2004’te Burgenstock’ta yapılan görüşmelerde Denktaş KKTC ve Türkiye’nin çıkarlarını savunurken hem AKP, hem de Talat Hükümeti tarafından yalnız bırakılmıştı. Hatta Denktaş’ın arkasından yürütülen faaliyetlerle, Batılı devletlerin ve BM’nin Kıbrıs planı için ortam hazırlanmıştı. Bu toplantılarda özetle Kıbrıs adasının yönetimi, iki kesim adına Rum yönetimine veriliyordu.

Dönem incelendiğinde “Denktaş uzlaşmazdır, Denktaş’ın yerine Talat görüşmeci olsun” biçiminde yoğun bir propagandanın yürütüldüğü görülüyor. Karen Fogg’un e-postalarında ortaya çıkan; “Bana göre bunan sonra izlenecek yol, Kuzey Kıbrıs’ta Türklerin sesi olan Denktaş’ın itibarını azaltmak ve onun Ankara’daki hiyerarşi ile Askeri teslim ettiğini AB’ye göstermektir” şeklindeki talimatının gereği olarak yandaş basında Denktaş karşıtı bir hava estiriliyordu.

İşte bu süreç içinde Türkiye’nin Başbakanlık koltuğunda oturan Tayyip Erdoğan da, Rauf Denktaş’ın devre dışı bırakılması gerektiğini belirtiyor.

Denktaş’a karşı AKP ve Talat, Batılı emperyalistlerle kolkola bir faaliyet yürütmüşlerdir. Telefon görüşmesi bunu kanıtlamaktadır.

*“DEVLET MEVLET İşİNİ Hİü DİLE GETİRMEYELİM”*

Gerek yedi yıllık iktidarı boyunca izlediği politika ile AKP, gerekse Talat yönetimi uygulamaları ile aslında KKTC’nin devlet olarak varlığına son verme kararlılığında olduklarını, tartışmaya yer bırakmayacak şekilde kanıtlamışlardır. ürneğin dönemin Dışişleri Bakanı Abdullah Gül 6 Nisan 2004’te TBMM’de yaptığı konuşmada "Bağımsız KKTC'nin tanınabilmesi olasılığını gerçekçi görmüyorum" diyordu.

Erdoğan ile Talat arasındaki telefon konuşmasında bu konu çok açık bir şekilde konuşulmakta, Erdoğan KKTC’den “devlet mevlet işi” diyerek küçümseyerek bahsetmekte, Talat ise KKTC’nin devlet olarak tanınmasını, “elde edilemeyecek şeyler” olarak tanımlamaktadır.

Erdoğan söz konusu telefon konuşmasında KKTC’nin bir devlet olarak tanınması yönündeki çabaların bir tarafa bırakılması için Talat’a taktik vermektedir:

*Erdoğan-* şimdi işte Aralık 2004’e kadar biraz sabırlı gitmemiz lazım.
*Talat-* Doğru, doğru…
*Erdoğan-* Yani o şeyi mesela, *devlet mevlet işini hiç biz dile getirmeyelim*. Başkaları getirsin dile…
*Talat-* Neyi, neyi neyi?
*Erdoğan-* *Yani “iki devlet olarak tanımanız lazım”, şudur budur*… bunu…
*Talat-* Ha.. o çok zor, yani elde edilemeyecek şeyleri şimdi atmamak lazım…
*Erdoğan-* *Hiç dile getirmeye gerek yok…*
*Talat-* Evet, evet, evet…
Kıbrıs Türk’ünün büyük acılar ve yüzlerce şehit vererek elde ettiği “Devlet”, Tayyip Erdoğan için “mevlet”tir.

*TAYYİP ERDOğAN’DAN CEVAP BEKLİYORUZ*

Bu konuşmanın üzerinden beş yıl geçti. 10 Eylül 2009’da müzakerelerin ikinci turu başladı. şimdi artık bu yılsonuna kadar Türkiye’nin hava ve deniz limanlarının Rum uçak ve gemilerine açılması konuşuluyor. AKP İktidarının komşularımızla “sıfır problem” adına KKTC’nin varlığına son verme kararlılığında olduğu kesindir.

Bütün gelişmeler önümüzdeki günlerde, KKTC’nin tarihe havale edilmesi anlamına gelecek “Kıbrıs açılımı” ile karşılaşacağımızı gösteriyor.

şimdi Recep Tayyip Edoğan’a soruyoruz: Yukarda iki kısa bölümünü aktardığımız telefon görüşmesi size mi aittir?

üünkü bu telefon görüşmesinde Türkiye’nin ulusal çıkarları ve diplomasi gelenekleri hiçe sayılmıştır.

Sayın Erdoğan’dan gelecek cevaba göre hareket edeceğiz.

...

----------


## bozok

*Bazı yargı mensuplarının jetleri mi var?*


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*27.10.2009*



Tam PKK’lıların ülkeye ellerini kollarını sallayarak girmeleri tansiyonu yükseltmişti ki... Unutmaya başladığımız *“İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı Belgesi”* hortladı!

Nasıl hortladı?

Genelkurmay Karargahı’nda çalıştığını belirten bir *“subay”* vicdanının sesine (!) uydu ve soruşturmayı Ankara’daki meslektaşlarına devreden İstanbul’daki savcılara belgenin* “aslı”* olduğunu belirttiği yeni *“kağıtlar”* gönderdi.

İşin ilginci bu *“demokrasiperver subay”*, savcılara gönderdiği uzun mektubun sonunda *“tanık olarak çağırmanız durumunda da gelmeye hazırım”* dedi.

Ama...

Kim olduğunu yazmaya unuttu!

Yani; savcılar şimdi onu çağıracaklar da...

Acaba kendisine nasıl ulaşacaklar?

Yoksa Genelkurmay’a *“alıcı ismi”* belirtmeden bir mektup gönderip, bu *“vatanperver subay”*ın o mektubu sahiplenmesini mi bekleyecekler?



***


Sonra... Bu *“ıslak imzalı”* belge savcılar tarafından, gerçek olup olmadığının araştırılması için *“Adli Tıp Kurumu”*na gönderildi...

*“En büyük devlet büyüğü”*nün Pakistan’a gitmeden önce yaptığı açıklamadan öğrendiğimize göre, Adli Tıp da belgenin *“gerçek”* olduğunu tespit edip, bunu savcılara bildirdi.

Buradan da öğrendik ki; *“kuvvetler ayrılığı ilkesi”*nin benimsendiği (!) demokrasimizde, Adli Tıp raporları, savcılarla birlikte yürütme organının başına da gönderiliyormuş!

Bu arada çok ilginç bir gelişme daha oldu:

Tıpkı *“fotokopi belge”* gibi, *“ıslak imzalı”* olduğu iddia edilen bu belge de aynı anda 10’a yakın gazeteye sızdırıldı!

İşte; tam bu noktada *“yanıtlanması zor”* bir soruyla karşı karşıya geldik:

*“Islak imzalı”* belge olduğu söylenen kağıtlar madem ki savcıların elinde ve o kağıtları savcıların dışında sadece Adli Tıp Kurumu’ndaki uzmanlar gördü...

İyi de o zaman bu belgeler, 10’a yakın gazeteye kim ya da kimler tarafından, hangi amaçla *“servis”* edildi?

5237 sayılı Türk Ceza Kanunu’nun 285’inci maddesinin birinci fıkrası açık:

*“Soruşturmanın gizliliğini alenen ihlal eden kişi, bir yıldan üç yıla kadar hapis cezası ile cezalandırılır...”* 

Bu maddenin ihlal edilmiş olmasından kimse korkmadı mı, çekinmedi mi?


***


*“Kürt açılımı”* gibi herkesi doğrudan ilgilendiren siyaset değişikliklerini bile *“kapalı kapılar ardında”* hayata geçirmeye çalışan bir iktidar iş başındayken...

Yargıdaki bu *“yasalara aykırı şeffaflığı”* anlayabilmek gerçekten mümkün değil.

Belge gerçek olabilir; ilkinde olduğu gibi *“tartışmalı”* da çıkabilir...

Bir gazeteci olarak bu konuda ahkam kesmeden önce yasal sürecin tamamlanmasını beklerim.

Ama...

Eğer o *“belgeler”*, yasalar ayaklar altına alınarak jet (!) hızıyla bazı gazetelere sızdırılıyorsa... şu günlerde yayınlanan reklam filmindeki delikanlı gibi saf saf sorarım:

Yoksa... Bazı yargı mensuplarının jetleri mi var!


*****


*GüNüN SORUSU* 

DTP Genel Başkanı Ahmet Türk, Avrupa’dan gelecek PKK’lıları karşılama konusunda daha hassas davranacaklarını açıklamış...

Hani; *“halkın verdiği tepkiyi kontrol edemiyorlar”*dı?


*****


*Vakıflar’ı bırak, RTüK’e bak!* 

Mesir macunu kapma yarışmalarının tartışmasız birincisi olan *“En büyük devlet büyüğü yardımcısı”* dün NTV’ye çıktı ve Genelkurmay’ın *“İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı Belgesi”*yle ilgili tutumunu eleştirdi...

Eskilerin deyişiyle, mangalda kül bırakmadı!

_“Ben olsaydım, hakkında soruşturma bulunan bir devlet görevlisini, soruşturma tamamlanıncaya kadar görevden alırdım. ürneğin bana bağlı Vakıflar Genel Müdürlüğü’ndeki bir bürokrat suçlansa, böyle yapardım”_ dedi...

RTüK de *“En büyük devlet büyüğü yardımcısı”*na bağlı...

ünceki RTüK Başkanı’nın ismi, Deniz Feneri’nin *“şüphelileri”* arasında ilk sırada yer alıyor ve hakkında açılan soruşturmalar devam ediyor...

Madem bu kadar *“güçlü”*ydü ve* “idealist”*ti; o zaman önceki RTüK Başkanı’nı da görevden alması gerekmez miydi?

Neden sadece istifasını *“rica etmekle”* yetindi?

Neden o kişinin *“direnmesi”* karşısında seyirci kaldı?

...

----------


## bozok

*Yeni bir belge daha*

*27.10.2009 / HüRRİYET*

**


*AK Parti hükümetini yıkmak için hazırlandığı belirtilen ‘İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’nın orijinal belgesiyle birlikte Ergenekon savcılarına gönderilen eklerde yer alan ‘Bilgi Destek Planı’ da ortaya çıktı.*


**

Radikal Gazetesi'nde tam metni yayınlanan Korgeneral Nusret Taşdeler’in adını taşıyan Eylül 2007 tarihli beş sayfalık belgede 22 Temmuz 2007 seçimleri sonrası Türkiye’nin durumuyla ilgili tespitler ve değerlendirmeler yer alıyor. Son sayfasında ‘Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın emriyle’ ibaresi bulunan belgede, 22 Temmuz seçimlerinin ‘Türkiye’nin ılımlı İslam’a dönüştürülmesi gayretleri bakımından milat olduğu’ öne sürülürken, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne (TSK) duyulan güvenin de azaldığı vurgulanıyor. 

Ergenekon savcılarında olan belgenin tam metni şöyle: 

*Genel Durum:* 

*a. İSLAMİ GELİşMELER:* 
1) Seçimler sonunda milliyetçilik söylemleri ve politikalarının darbe aldığını kabul etmek gerekmektedir. Seçim sonuçları ılımlı İslam’ın bir zaferi olarak kabul görmektedir. Batının İslam karşıtlığının bu kadar yaygın olduğu bir dönemde, İslamist-İslamcı olarak niteledikleri bir hükümeti bu derece desteklemeleri özellikle dikkat çekicidir. 

2) Batı tarafından radikal İslam ile mücadele vasıtası ılımlı İslam olarak seçilmiştir. Bu amaçla, özellikle ABD basın yayın organlarında Müslüman Kardeşler ve Hizbul Tahrir’in terörist olmadıkları hatta Vahabiler’in bile eskisi kadar şiddet uygulamadıkları yolunda yazılar yayımlanmakta, bu şekilde, terör örgütleri dahi ılımlı İslam saflarına çekilmeye çalışılmaktadır. 

3) The Economist dergisi; yıllar boyu İslam’ı dışarıda tutan Türkiye’nin 10 yıldan fazla bir denemeden sonra, İslam’ın uysallaşmış bir şeklinin dönüşüne izin vererek, AKP gibi ılımlı bir partinin yükselmesine müsaade ettiğini ve demokrasisini güçlendirdiğini savunmakta ve İslam dünyasının bu durumdan ders çıkarmasını ve örnek almasını tavsiye etmektedir. Benzer tavsiyeler özellikle İslam dünyasındaki basın ve yayın organlarında da yer almaktadır. 

4) Tepkiler, bu tavsiyenin tutulduğunu göstermektedir. üeşitli yazar ve basın-yayın organları, AKP politikalarının İslam ile demokrasinin bir arada yaşayabileceğini gösterdiğini ileri sürerek “Türkiye seçimlerinden çıkarılacak en önemli ders: Demokrasi, milliyetçilik, laiklik, cumhuriyetçilik, anayasalcılık, istikrar, refah ve İslam’ın, ortak bir süreç içinde birleşmesinin mümkün olmasıdır” yorumunu getirirken, HAMAS, olaya başka bir açıdan yaklaşarak, “AKP’nin kazandığı zafer, insanların İslamı ideallere geri dönüşlerinin bir göstergisi” olduğunu ileri sürmektedir. Başka bir görüş de 22 Temmuz seçimlerinde Avrupa ile ekonomik entegrasyonunu sağlamaya çalışan Türkiye’nin siyasi ve sosyal yönden Asya’yı tercih ettiği yolundadır. Türkiye’nin üstlendiği bu ‘İslami Demokrasi’ modelinin daha da yaygınlaşmasının, ülkemizin özellikle Batı ile ilişkilerinin ne şekilde etkileyeceği önem arz etmektedir. 

5) Türkiye’de ılımlı İslam’ı gerçekleştirmek isteyenler amaçlarına ulaşmışlar, Türkiye, Müslüman ülkeler için ‘bir model’ olarak görülmeye başlanmıştır. Bu eğilimi ve ‘İslami Demokrasi’ bağlamında kazanılmış olan ivmeyi, halen gelmiş olduğu noktadan çevirmenin son derece zor olduğu açıktır. 

6) 22 Temmuz seçimlerinin bu nedenle Türkiye’nin ılımlı İslam’a dönüştürülmesi gayretleri bakımından bir milat olduğu ve 22 Temmuz’da kazanılmış olan başarının verdiği cesaretle AKP’yi ve destekçilerini daha fütursuz ve cüretkar davranmaya yöneltebilecek din eksenli yeni bir dönemin ötesinde cumhuriyetin ve milletimizin temel değerlerlerinin aşındırılmasına yönelik bir süreci başlatma tehlikesini ortaya çıkardığını da söylemek mümkündür. 

7) Nitekim gerek içerde ve gerekse dışarıda Türkiye’nin giderek daha fazla din kıskacına alındığına dikkat çekilerek, mevcut hükümetin bundan sonra esas olarak kendi tabanından gelecek aşırı isteklerle uğraşacağı ve asıl krizlerin AKP’nin kendi içinde kaynaklanacağı dile getirilmektedir. Seçimlerden hemen sonraki ‘sivil anayasa’ ve ‘Atatürkçülüğe anayasada yer olup olmadığı’ tartışmaları, yeni anayasanın türbana kilitlenmesi, Yüksek Askeri şura (YAş) kararlarının yargı denetimine açılması bu sancılı dönemin ve sürecin ilk işaretlerini vermektedir. 

8) 22 Temmuz seçimleri, ayrıca ılımlı İslam’ın kazançları ile bitti denilen Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi’nin tekrar canlanmasını sağlamış, Türkiye’ye biçilen ‘yeni Osmanlı’ rolünün yeniden gündeme getirilmesine yol açmıştır. Ulu önder Atatürk’ün özverili, planlı ve bilinçli gayretleri sonucu cumhuriyetin kurulması ile birlikte başlayan ‘üağdaşlaşma, Aydınlanma ve Kültürel Değişim Süreci’, mevcut iktidar ve irticai kesimlerinin işbirliği sonucu, çeşitli uzman ve bilim adamları tarafından Iılımlı İslam, Yeni Osmanlıcılık ve Kültürel Geri Dönüşüm Süreci’ veya ‘Karşı Devrim Süreci’ olarak ifade edilen bir hareketle durdurulmuş ve etkisiz kılınmış. Cumhuriyet’in değerleri ve kazanımları hedef alınmaya başlanmıştır. 

9) Başbakan’a yapılan bütün telkinlere rağmen Abdullah Gül Cumhurbaşkanı seçilmiştir. Bu durumu parti içi dengelerin ve partinin prestijinin korunmasının bir gereği olarak görmek mümkün olsa da Gül’ün cumhurbaşkanlığının yaratacağı sıkıntıları sineye çekmeye ve göğüslemeye de hazır oldukları şeklinde anlamak gerekmektedir. 

10) İç ve dış tepkiler, Gül’ün cumhurbaşkanlığının parlamenter demokrasinin normal bir uygulaması olduğu yönündedir. Kamoyu ve medya türbanı benimsemiş görülmekte. Cumhurbaşkanı, türban ve diğer hassas konularda başlangıçta dikkatli davranmış ise de yavaş yavaş türbanın davetler, karşılama, uğurlama törenleri vs. ile resmi mahaller ile günlük yaşama girmeye başladığı görülmektedir. Zaten bir müddetten beri esas kamusal alan olan TBMM’de yapılan çeşitli toplantılarda türbanlı ve hatta çarşaflı hanımlar boy göstermektedir. 

*b. DEMOKRATİK TüRKİYE PARTİSİ (DTP) İLE İLGİLİ HUSUSLAR:* 
1) DTP’nin TBMM’ye girmesi, Türkiye demokrasisi için bir talihsizliktir. PKK’yı kardeş ve hatta ‘kendileri’ ilan eden, terörist başının yaşam koşullarını TBMM’ye taşıyacaklarını açıklayan bu kişilerin; geçmişten ders almadıkları, amaçlarının kendilerinden öncekiler gibi demokratik bir platformda görüşlerini dile getirmek değil devletle kavga etmek olduğu daha ilk günden anlaşılmıştır. 

2) DTP’nin kendi içinde ve DTP-İmralı-Güneydoğu-Kandil-K.Irak denkleminde, istismara müsait önemli fikir ayrılıklarından kaynaklanan çatırdamalar olduğu görülmektedir. 

3) İç ve dış kamuoyunda DTP’nin meclise girmesinin ‘Kürt sorununun çözülmesi’ bakımından önemli bir fırsat olduğu yolunda görüşler çoğalmaktadır. Diyarbakır Sur Belediye Başkanı’nın görevden alınmasına Avrupa Yerel ve Bölgesel Yönetimler Kongresi’nin gösterdiği tepkiden, Avrupa Birliği (AB)’nin Kürtlerin hamiliğine devam edeceği anlaşılmaktadır. Ayrıca kasım ayında yayımlanacak AB İlerleme Raporu öncesi DTP’nin taleplerini arttırarak kriz ve gerginlik yaratmaya çalışacağı ve bu süretle Türkiye üzerindeki AB baskısını artırmayı hedefleyeceği tahmin edilmektedir. 

*c. TüRK SİLAHLI KUVVETLERİ (TSK)’NE DESTEK:* 
1) TSK’nın işbirliği yapabileceği kurum ve kuruluşlar azalmaktadır. Basın, iş dünyası, sendikalar, üniversitelerin bir kısmı, Sivil Toplum ürgütleri (STü), hatta kamuoyunun bir kısmı artık TSK’nın yanında değildir. Buna rağmen yeni anayasa taslağının temel felsefesine ve özellikle de laikliğin aşındırılmasına bazı STü’lerin gösterdikleri tepkilerden istifade ile, görüşleri TSK ile örtüşen konularda işbirliği yapayapılabilme imkanları aranmalıdır. 

2) Dini ağırlıklı TV kanallarında ve yazılı basında asker, şehit ve gaziler ile programlar düzenlenmekte, şehit aileleri ve gazilere iftar yemekleri verilmekte, evlerine ramazan paketleri gönderilmektedir. Burada verilmeye çalışılan mesaj ‘Peygamberler ocağı’ olan ordunun halkın ordusu olduğu ancak Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ve kuvvet komutanlıklarından oluşan komuta kademesinin halkın ordusu olmadığıdır. Aynı bağlamda Uzman çavuş ve onbaşılar ile astsubaylar, yani gayri memnun zümrenin üzerine gidilmekte, bunların problemleri abartılı bir şekilde kamuoyunun dikkatine getirilmektedir. TSK’da gayri memnun bir zümre yaratılmaya çalışılmakta veya mevcut gayri memnunlar istismar edilmektedir. Ayrıca emekli veya muvazzaf TSK mensuplarının karıştığı olaylar TSK’nın tamamına mal edilmeye çalışılmakta, alınan ifadeler, nerede ise soruşturmaları naklen yayın ile takip edilir hale getirilmektedir. 


*ç. YENİ DüNEMDE TüRK SİLAHLI KUVVETLERİ:* 

1) Yeni dönemde TSK’nın da yeni politikalar belirlemesi gerekmektedir. 

2) Her şeyden önce, yeni şartlar ortaya çıkaran ve yeni tedbir ve uygulamalar gerektiren bir dönem içinde olduğumuzu kabul etmek gerekmektedir. AKP’nin TSK’nın temel konulardaki hassasiyetlerini hatta itirazlarını dahi dikkate almadığı, kendi bildiği yolda yürümeye devam ettiği görülmektedir. 

3) Esas mesele, ılımlı İslam veya demok-ratik İslam olarak nitelendirilen yeni devlet düzeni içinde cumhuriyetin temel niteliklerine bağlı TSK’nın, kendisine nasıl bir yer bulabileceği ve burada nasıl barınabileceğidir. 

4) TSK’nın TBMM tarafından kurallara uygun olarak seçilmiş ve gerçek niyeti bu olmasa da, devletin anayasada belirlenmiş olan temel niteliklerine sahip çıkacağını açıkça deklere etmiş bir Cumhurbaşkanı’na karşı çıkmak için geçerli bir gerekçesi ve desteği bulunmamaktadır. Bu nedenle, devlet sisteminin işlemesine, devlet terbiyemiz gereği, mani olmamak gerektiği düşünülmektedir. Ancak seçim sonrasının seçimden daha fazla önem arz ettiği açıktır. Kriz veya gerginlik yaşanıp yaşanmayacağını cumhurbaşkanının ve hükümetin davranışları belirleyecektir. 

5) TSK’nin halihazırda siyasi gelişmeleri etkileme veya yönlendirme imkanının ne olduğu, daha doğrusu, bu imkanın kalıp kalmadığının belirlenmesi de önem taşımaktadır. 

6) Türbana gösterilecek tepki, alt kademeler için de bir emsal teşkil edecektir. Gösterilen tepkinin uzun vadede uygulama imkanı olan tutarlı bir politika olması önemlidir. Gösterilecek tepkinin, her ne olursa olsun, kendi manevra sahamızı daraltmayacak ve meteakip girişimlerde elimizi bağlamayacak düzeyde kalması önem arz etmektedir. Esasen, TSK’nın bugüne kadar devletin niteliklerinin korunması konusunda gösterdiği titizliğe aynen devam etmesi izlenebilecek en tutarlı politika olacaktır. TSK, esasen söylenebilecek her şeyi söylemiş söylediklerinin arkasında durduğunu ilan etmiştir. Bundan sonraki tepkilerini davranışları ile göstermesi doğaldır. 

7) Bir diğer önemli konu da, TSK tarafından izlenecek politikanın, başta Cumhuriyet Halk Partisi (CHP) olmak üzere siyasi bir partinin politikaları ile çakışmaması, bir diğer deyişle TSK üzerinde veya arkasına sığınarak muhalefet veya politika yapılmasına imkan verilmemesidir. 

(8) TSK’nın bir ‘imaj düzeltmesi’ yapması ve kendisi hakkında kamuoyunda yanlış intiba yaratmaya yönelik çabaları etkisiz kılması gerekli görülmektedir. Bu amaçla hazırlanmış olan Bilgi Destek Planı EK-A’dadır. 

(9) DTP ve yandaşlarının yaşadığı sıkıntıların istismar edilmesi ve AB’den gelecek desteğin önünün kesilmesi için; 

(a) DTP’nin, kendi ifadeleri ve davranışları nedeni ile TSK tarafından terörist olarak görüldüğünü ve herhangi bir şekilde muhatap kabul edilmeyeceğini üst düzey bir açıklama ile ilan etmek. 

(b) Terörü bu şekilde destekledikleri müddetçe demokratik olarak herhangi bir ilerleme sağlayamayacaklarını ve bu suretle esas olarak temsil ettiklerini iddia ettikleri kişilere zarar verecekleri mesajını yaymak. 

(c) Bu suretle “bugüne kadar ki kazanımlardan taviz vermeyin, yumuşamayın” diyen Kandil ile “terörden bir fayda gelmez, teröristleri desteklemeyin vazgeçin” diyen başta AB olmak üzere Kandil karşıtı çevrelerin arasında sıkışıp kalmalarına yol açmak, 

(ç) Irak’ın kuzeyindeki desteği kesmek için bölge halkını terörle mücadele bağlamında ‘rahatsız etmek’, bu suretle de PKK’ya yardım ettikleri ve destek sağladıkları müddetçe bu rahatsızlığın devam edeceği mesajını vermek, 

(d) PKK’nın eylemlerinin, işadamlarının bölgede yatırım yapmamalarına yol açması, iş makinelerini, yolları, köprüleri tahrip ederek bölgeye hizmet götürülmesine mani olması gibi sonuçları ile bölge halkına daha da zarar verdiği gibi söylemlerin yaygınlaştırılarak bölge halkının teröristlere sağladığı desteğin azaltılmasına çalışılabileceği düşünülmektedir. 

*d. SONUü:* 
(1) 22 Temmuz seçimleri Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti için devletin temel nitelikleri açısından bir dönüm noktasıdır. Türkiye, demokrasi ile İslam’ın bir arada yaşayabileceğini ispat etmiş bir ‘ılımlı İslam’ devleti olarak tanımlanmaktadır. Hükümet de, iç kamuoyu, AB ve Avrupa’nın da desteği ile elde ettiği kazançlarını pekiştirmeye kararlı görünmektedir. Bu eğilimi ve ‘İslami demokrasi’ bağlamında kazanılmış olan bir ivmeyi, halen gelmiş olduğu noktadan geri çevirmek son derece zordur. 

(2) Gelinen noktada, hükümetin tutumundan çok fazla taviz vermeyeceği ve kendi tabanının beklentilerini karşılamak için sınırları zorlayacağı anlaşılmaktadır. TSK’nin bu gelişmeleri etkilemeye ne derece muktedir olduğu ayrıca düşünülmelidir. 

(3) TSK’yı destekleyebilecek kesimler son derece azalmıştır. Tam tersine basın, iş dünyası, ticaret odaları, sendikalar, üniversite camiasının bir kısmı TSK’nın karşısındadır. Hatta halkı da TSK’ya karşı çıkarmaya yönelik çabalar artmaktadır. Bütün bunların içinden karakteri sağlam, devletimizin temel niteliklerine bağlı kişi veya kişilerin ve fikirleri paralellik gösteren STü’lerin desteklerini sağlamak ve beraber çalışma imkanlarını araştırmak gerekmektedir. 

(4) TSK’nın ‘imaj tazelemesine’ büyük kitlelerin ortak meselelerini kullanarak başlamak gerekmektedir. Bu nedenle de, öncelikle PKK ve DTP üzerine alenen ve kamuoyu oluşturacak şekilde ve yukarıda maruz temalar çerçevesinde gidilmelidir. Aynı kapsamda ele alınması gereken bir diğer konu da din ve türbandır. TSK’nın dine karşı olmadığı çeşitli vesilelerle ve şekillerde gündeme getirilmeli, baş örtüsü ile türban farklılığı vurgulanarak bu konudaki yanlış anlamaların ve TSK aleyhinde oluşmaya başlayan kanaatin önü kesilmelidir. 

(5) Türkiye’deki güvenlik, siyaset, ekonomi ve sosyal hayatla ilgili gelişmelerde AB ve ABD’nin önemli rol oynadığı şüphesizdir. Her ikisi ile de duygusallıktan uzak, gerçekçi ve birebir bir diyalog kurulmasına ihtiyaç bulunmaktadır. 
üzellikle de seçimlerden sonra AKP’nin gerçek yüzünün görülmeye başlaması ile AB çevrelerinde hükümete karşı oluşmaya başlayan tavır istismar edilmelidir. 

(6) Diğer ülkelerle ilgili olarak takip edilecek politikalar ayrı bir çalışma ile sunulacaktır. 

Arz/Rica ederim 

GENELKURMAY BAşKANI EMRİYLE 
Nusret TAşDELER 
Korgeneral 
Hrk.Bşk. 
EKLER 
EK-A (Bilgi Destek Planı) 
EK-B (üzel Dağıtım Planı) 
DAğITIM: 
Gereği 
üzel Dağıtım Planı

...

----------


## bozok

*Plan ve kuşku*



Altında Albay Dursun üiçek’in imzası bulunan *“İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı”*nın orijinalini elinde bulundurduğunu iddia eden bir meçhul subay bunu Ergenekon savcılarına gönderiyor. Planın altındaki imza Adli Tıp’ta inceleniyor. Albay Dursun üiçek’e ait olduğu saptanıyor...

Dün yandaş basında ayrıca ihbarcı subayın 5 sayfalık bir mektubu yayımlandı. İmzanın üiçek'e ait olması ihbarcı subayın 5 sayfalık mektubunun da doğru olduğunu gösterirmiş gibi.. 

Mektuptaki iddialar manşetlere çıktı... Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız ve İlker Başbuğ da hedefe oturtuldu.

İstanbul Adli Tıp, güvenilirliği zedelenmiş bir kurum. Herhalde sözü geçen belge başka laboratuvarlarda da incelenecek, TSK olayı yeniden soruşturacak, suç varsa cezalandırılacaktır. Bu arada oluşan soruları yansıtalım:

*- İhbarcı subay bu belgeyi neden 4.5 ay boyunca ortaya çıkarmadı?*

*- Neden gündemi değiştirmek istercesine AKP’nin Kürt açılımının çıkmaza girdiği bir anda ortaya çıkardı...*

*- Neden belge yandaş basına sızdırılarak kamuoyu etkilenmeye çalışılıyor? Neden normal hukuki sürecin dışına çıkılıyor.*



27.10.2009 / M. AşIK / MİLLİYET GZT.

----------


## bozok

*şAMİL TAYYAR ARTIK BELGELİ YALANCI*
**
 

*şamil Tayyar geçtiğimiz perşembe gecesi katıldığı 32. Gün programında Emekli Savcı Ali üakır ile kozlarını paylaştı. Tayyar, programda Ali üakır’a yine bilinen suçlamalarını yaptı. Tayyar’ın “odanızda namaz kılıyormuşsunuz” ya da “anasonun hangi tarladan çıktığını bilecek kadar rakı içiyormuşsunuz” gibi enteresan iddiaları izleyenleri şaşırttı.*


*Ancak Tayyar’ın iddialarından biri var ki o iddia Odatv’yi ilgilendiriyor. Tayyar, Ali üakır’ın Atilla Olgaç’a açıklamaları nedeniyle dava açtığını ve bu sırada Yalçın Küçük’ü tanık olarak dinlediğini anlattı. Tayyar, Ali üakır’ın o gün Yalçın Küçük’ten kardeşi Sait üakır’ın Odatv’de yazar yapılması için ricacı olduğunu söyledi. Yalçın Küçük’ün bunun üzerine Soner Yalçın’a telefonla Sait üakır’ı yazar yapması için ricada bulunduğunu söyleyen şamil Tayyar’a, Ali üakır böyle bir olayın olmadığını anlattı.*


*şamil Tayyar bu sözleri ile insanların gözlerinin içine baka baka yalan söyledi. Oysa daha önce Uğur Dündar’ın Ali üakır aracılığıyla Star’a dava açtığını söyleyen Tayyar’ın yalan söylediğini Odatv belgeli olarak göstermişti* 


*Söz konusu haber için tıklayınız*


*şimdi şamil Tayyar’ın bu programda niye yalan söylediğini belgeleyelim. Yalçın Küçük, Atilla Olgaç’ın söylediği sözler için hakkında açılan soruşturmada savcı Ali üakır’a 19 Haziran 2009 günü ifade verdi* 

*(http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/gundem/11902671_p.asp)*

*Küçük, Kıbrıs Barış Harekatı’nda Olgaç’ın komutanı olarak, Olgaç’ın kimseyi öldürmediğini savcıya anlattı.*

*Peki, Ali üakır’ın kardeşi Sait üakır, Odatv’de hangi gün ilk yazısını yazmaya başladı?*

*11 Aralık 2008 tarihinde.*

*Sait üakır’ın Odatv.com’daki ilk yazısı için tıklayınız*


*Yani Sait üakır, Yalçın Küçük Ali üakır ile karşılaşmadan 6 ay önce Odatv’de yazarlık yapmaya başlamıştı.* 

*şamil Tayyar açık şekilde yalan söylüyordu.*

*Peki bu kadar basit bir araştırmayı dahi yapamayan ve devamlı olarak uydurma yazılar yazdığı ortaya çıkan şamil Tayyar’ın iddialarına kanıt olarak insanların telefon konuşmalarını göstermesi dezenformasyon kaynağının ne olduğunu göstermiyor mu?*



*Odatv.com*

24 Ekim 2009

----------


## bozok

*''İhbarcı subay'' hakkında bazı sorular* 


Diyelim ki* ''demokrasi duyarlılığı olan''* bir subay, TSK içerisinde bir cuntanın darbe hazırlığı içinde olduğunu fark ederse ne yapar? 

a- Hemen telefona sarılıp olayı *Taraf gazetesine* bildirir

b-Hemen kağıda kaleme sarılıp olayı Ergenekon savcılarına bildirir (Dikkat edin, sivil savcılığa bile değil *illa da ‘Ergenekon savcısına).* 

c- Olayı üstlerine rapor eder.


Son zamanlarda, TSK içinde “darbe karşıtı” oldukları belirtilen ama tıpkı Mustafa Balbay’ın “genç subayları” gibi isimleri cisimleri ortada olmayan, kim oldukları bilinmeyen bazı *“subaylar”*, her nedense yukarıdaki seçeneklerden sadece *A ve B şıkkına* başvuruyorlar. 





C şıkkının gereğini yapmak *kimsenin aklına* gelmiyor. Oysa, TSK’nın emir-komuta zinciri içinde yar alan bir subay, yapması gereken tek şeyin olayı üstlerine rapor etmek olduğunu bilir. 





Taraf gazetesi, Albay Dursun üiçek tarafından yazıldığı iddia edilen bir raporun fotokopisini Haziran ayı başlarında yayımladı. Haber, hatırlanacağı gibi büyük ses getirdi. Ordu ile hükümet, *uzun bir uyum döneminden sonra tekrar karşı karşıya geldi.* Olaya askeri savcılık el attı ve ortada belgenin aslı bulunmadığı için *takipsizlik kararıyla* birlikte dosya sivil savcılığa gönderildi. Bu arada, Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ, söz konusu raporun TSK’nın emir-komuta zinciri içinde hazırlanmadığını, Albay Dursun üiçek’in bilgisayarında da böyle bir belgeye rastlanmadığını açıkladı. *TSK üzerinde “sistemli bir psikolojik harbin”* yürütüldüğünü vurgulayan Başbuğ, hükümet çevreleri, sivil savcılıklar ve bir kısım basını “komplo” olarak nitelediği bu olayı aydınlatmaya çağırdı. İmzanın gerçek olduğunun ispatlanması halinde “gereğini yapacağını” söyleyerek de kendisini bağladı. 





şimdi aylar süren bir sessizlikten sonra *Dursun üiçek’in “ıslak imzasını” taşıyan belgenin savcılığa ulaştığı söyleniyor*. Kim söylüyor? Taraf gazetesi…





Peki neden raporun ulaştığı belirtilen savcılık değil de Taraf gazetesi açıklıyor bu yeni durumu? İstanbul *Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin’in bile “benim bilgim yok” dediği* bir evraktan Taraf gazetesinin nasıl bilgisi oluyor ve bunu savcılıktan önce açıklayabiliyor? Taraf gazetesi, yargının belli *bir cenahının basın sözcüsü mü?* İlgili savcılar bu durumu nasıl içlerine sindirebiliyor? 


Bunu bilmiyoruz; soranlara da “Sen boş ver kimin yayımladığını, ıslak imza var mı yok mu onu söyle” deniliyor. Oysa, ıslak imzanın varlığı kadar bu belgenin hangi yoldan kamuoyuna ulaştığı da önemli. 





Mantıken, bu haberi Taraf gazetesine Haziran ayında sızdıran meçhÃ»l “subay” ile aylar sonra ıslak imzalı bir raporu savcılığa gönderdiği bildirilen “subay” aynı kişi. Bu subay kimdir, rütbesi nedir bilmiyoruz. “Muvazzaf” olduğu vurgulandığına göre asteğmen veya astsubay değil. *üğleyse, teğmenden orgenerale kadar her rütbeye sahip olabilir.* 

Bu subay, iddiaya göre belgenin “orijinal halini” savcılığa gönderdikten sonra hızını alamayıp Ergenekon savcılarına gönderdiği 5 sayfalık mektubu da Taraf gazetesi ile paylaşıyor. (Belki de savcılıktan sızıyor). 

Yukarıdaki soruyu tekrarlamamız şart: Bu subay, tanık olduğu bir *“cunta girişimini”* neden üstlerine değil de Ergenekon savcılarına ve Taraf gazetesine bildiriyor? Bu kişi acaba kendisini TSK’nın değil de “başka bir otoritenin” disiplinine bağlı hissediyor olabilir mi? Mesele bir cuntayı ihbar etmekse -her ne kadar tartışmalı yasa Anayasa Mahkemesi’nde de olsa- ortada hala görev yapan askeri savcılıklar var. Bir subayın tanık olduğu bir suçu, (diyelim ki üstlerine güvenmedi veya olayın ciddiye alınmasını sağlayamadı) mevcut şartlarda askeri savcılığa ihbar etmesi gerekmiyor mu? 

*Neden öyle yapılmadığını, Taraf gazetesinde tam metni yayımlanan mektuptan öğreniyoruz:* 

üünkü plan Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız’ın emriyle hazırlanmış ve olanlardan Genelkurmay da haberdarmış!

*“Meçhul kahraman”* mektubunda öyle diyor…

şimdi bu nedir biliyor musunuz? 

Türkiye’nin gündemini yaklaşık 3 yıldır sarsan malÃ»m operasyonu sürdürenleri artık öyle dernekler, siviller, emekliler, mitingler, bilemediniz Ordu içindeki “cuntalar” kesmiyor demektir. 

Sıra muvazzaf generallere ve doğrudan TSK’nın kurumsal kimliğine gelmiş demektir. 


*Hayırlı, uğurlu olsun...*



yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / 27.10.2009 / kentgazetesi.com

----------


## bozok

*'İmza taklit edilebilir'* 



*Albay üiçek'in avukatı: 'Islak imzanın da taklit edilebileceği gerçeği gözardı edilmiştir'*

*27.10.2009 / AA / VATAN GZT.* 

Albay Dursun üiçek'in avukatı Mustafa üevik,"*müvekkilinin peşinen suçlu olarak ilan edilmesi her türlü hukuki izahtan yoksun"* olduğunu ifade etti.

üevik, yaptığı yazılı açıklamada, medyada* "irtica ile mücadele planı"* adı altında yer alan haberlerde *"planı müvekkilinin hazırladığı ve altını imzaladığının iddia edildiğini"* kaydederek, bu iddialar üzerine müvekkili AlbayDursun üiçek adına açıklama yapmak mecburiyeti doğduğunu ifade etti. 

Gelinen bu aşamada İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na gönderildiğibelirtilen bir ihbar mektubunda, *"planın müvekkili üiçek tarafından hazırlandığıve altındaki ıslak imzanın da müvekkiline ait olduğunun"* iddia edildiğini anımsatan üevik, *"Tamamen hukuk dışı ve kamuoyuna yönlendirmeye yönelik buiddiaların sistematik ve metodik açıdan hukuki bir tutarlılığı bulunmamaktadır"* görüşünü savundu.

üevik, açıklamasında şunlara yer verdi: 

_"Bu iddialarda, 12 Hazirandan bugüne kadar geçen sürede, günümüzünteknolojik imkanları kullanılarak ıslak imzanın da taklit edilebileceği gerçeğigözardı edilmiştir.Cumhuriyet Savcılarının sadece aleyhte olan delilleri değil, lehte olandelilleri de toplaması gerekir. Aksi yaklaşım hukuk devletinde asla tasvipgörmeyecek, yargısız infaz sistemini çağrıştıracaktır. Kaldı ki, müvekkiliminevinde, iş yerinde, arabasında yapılan aramalarda ıslak imza iddiasını teyitedecek herhangi bir kanıt bulunmamıştır. Buna karşın, bazı medya kuruluşlarındamüdafilerden saklanan soruşturma dosyasına atıfta bulunularak müvekkiliminpeşinen suçlu olarak ilan edilmesi her türlü hukuki izahtan yoksundur.Gündeme taşınan yeni iddiaların Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Askeri Savcılığıtarafından başlatılan soruşturma kapsamında her yönüyle incelenmesini vegerçeklerin kamuoyuna açıklanmasını bekliyoruz."_ 


_..._

----------


## bozok

*Ajanlar cirit atıyor...* 


*Selcan TAşüI* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 28/10/2009* 




Ordu; düşman güçlerin cirit attığı bir tarla haline getirilmiş. Yapacağı her operasyonu, yabancı güçler; ordu içine yerleştirilen ajanları ile kolayca öğreniyor. Bu ajanların üzerinde de Türk subayı elbisesi olduğu anlaşılıyor


Türk ordusunun komuta merkezi, genelkurmaydır. Ordunun en gizli sırları buradadır.

İşte tam burası, komuta kademesinin kalbi; ordu düşmanları tarafından ele geçirilmiştir. Genelkurmay’da olan her şeyi, eğer ordunun ve Türkiye’nin düşmanları öğreniyorlarsa, orada yazılan en gizli belge kolayca ele geçiriliyor ve kamuoyuna açıklanabiliyorsa; bu genelkurmay, ele geçirilmiş, daha doğrusu işgal edilmiş bir genelkurmaydır.

Daha önce de Kuzey Irak’taki PKK operasyonları ile ilgili görüntüler, insansız uçaklardan alınmış; Taraf adlı malum gazeteye sızdırılmıştı. Türk ordusu ile mücadele etmek için kurulduğu açık olan ve başında sermaye solcusu bir ahlaksızın bulunduğu bu gazeteye sızdırılan belgeler; genelkurmayın; daha doğrusu Türk ordusunun artık yolgeçen hanına çevrildiğini gösteriyor.

Türk ordusu; kendi sırlarını saklayamaz duruma getirildi.

Bu ordunun yapacağı her operasyonu, yabancı güçler; ordu içine yerleştirilen ajanları ile kolayca öğreniyor. Bu ajanların üzerinde de Türk subayı elbisesi olduğu anlaşılıyor. 

Albay Dursun üiçek’le ilişkilendirilen malum belgenin önce fotokopisi Taraf gazetesine sızdırıldı. Bu belge üzerinden kamuoyu kışkırtıldı.

Sonra Kürt açılımı başlatıldı. Bu açılıma vatandaş şiddetli tepki gösterince Başbakan Erdoğan frene basmak zorunda kaldı. İşte tam bu anda; Dursun üiçek’le ilişkilendirilen belge yeniden gündeme getirildi. Böylece de açılım sancısı gizlenmek istendi. 
Dikkat ediniz: Belge yargıya verilmiyor, basına servis ediliyor. Yani; amaç, Türk ordusu hakkında halkı kötü düşünmeye itmek. Gerçeği görelim: Türk ordusunu, başına vurulmuş tavuğa çevirmek için saldırı sürüyor.

Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Başbuğ, *‘Yok böyle bir şey!’* diyor ama çetenin adamları,* ‘Aslı elimizde!’* diye karşılık veriyor.

*O aslı siz kimden, nasıl* 
*aldınız?*

Ordu; düşman güçlerin cirit attığı bir tarla haline getirilmiş. Cumhuriyetin askerlerini kıstırmış durumdalar.

Kendi iç güvenliğini koruyamayan şu ordu, yarın öbür gün Türkiye’nin güvenliği gündeme geldiğinde ne yapar? Ordunun içine sızmış işbirlikçi casusların sızdıracakları bilgilerle ordumuz kolayca etkisizleştirilemez mi?

İşte o yüzden diyorum: TSK; önce genelkurmaydan başlamak üzere elden geçirilmeli; casuslardan temizlenmelidir.



* Rıza Zelyut / Güneş


++++++


*Belgenin ‘yaşı’ çıktı*

Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin *“irticanın merkezi”* olduğuna karar verdiği bir iktidar Türkiye’yi yönetmeye devam ederken... İç Hizmet Yasası’nda irtica ile mücadele görevi bulunan Ordu’nun çekmecesinde çıkan *“irtica ile mücadele belgesi”*nin gizli kuvvetler tarafından dışarı sızdırılması karşısında Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin memleket için *“tehlikeli”* görülmesi... PKK militanlarının ise vatan için çok *“yararlı”* olacakları noktasında ulusal bir mutabakatın sağlanması...

Ve arkadaşlarımız televizyonda *“Yaş mı da kuru mu...”* müziği eşliğinde bir *“ABD’nin Ortadoğu Projesinin geldiği nokta tartışması”* düşünürken, işte belgenin yaşının ortaya çıkması...

Bir şey anladınız mı?..


* Bekir Coşkun / HaberTürk


++++++


*Gazetecilikle açıklanamaz*

Kimse bana* “çok iyi araştırmacı gazetecilik yapıldı, tüm belgelere ulaşıldı”* demeye kalkmasın. üünkü bu ayrıntılar *“iyi gazetecilikle”* açıklanamaz. Bu, bir ekip tarafından hazırlanıp servis edilen bir haberdir bana göre. Bir ikinci ilginç nokta ise ihbarın, bu belgenin hazırlandığı birime girebilen, klasörleri karıştırıp içinden bölüm alabilen biri tarafından savcılara gönderilmesi. Bu subay belgeyi saklamadı da önce sahteliği üzerinde durulması ve pek çok kişinin bu yönde açıklamalar yapması ve sonra hepsinin birden* “kıçüstü oturtulması mı”* planlanmıştı. Asker kişiler sivil bir makama* “savcım, hakimim, başbakanım, genel müdürüm”* diye hitap etmezler pek. Eğer ediyorsa bu kişinin bir grubun adına çalıştığı şüphesi doğar. 


* Can Ataklı / Vatan


++++++


*O soru...*

Neden belge yandaş basına sızdırılarak kamuoyu etkilenmeye çalışılıyor? 

Neden normal hukuki sürecin dışına çıkılıyor.

* Melih Aşık / Milliyet 


++++++


*“Savcı Bey” görevde*

Belgenin orijinalinin ele geçirildiğini kamuoyuna ilk kez açıklayan Tayyip oldu. Acaba* “bağımsız yargı”* bizim Tayyip’e mi çalışıyor? Yargıya ulaştığı iddia edilen bir belgeden Tayyip’in nasıl haberi oluyor? Gerçi *“Ben Ergenekon davasının savcısıyım”* demişti ama yaptığı savcılığın bu kadarı biraz fazla kaçmıyor mu? Peki o belgeyi önce Tayyip’e, sonra da AKP medyasına kim sızdırdı? Kim servis yaptı? Soruşturma gizli değil mi? Bu nasıl hukuk devleti?

* Emin üölaşan / Sözcü



++++++


*TSK’nın susması aleyhine*

Bir ülkenin Genelkurmay Başkanı çok kritik bir olayla ilgili basın toplantısı düzenleyip, herkesin ama herkesin yanıtını merak ettiği bir konuda yalan söyleyebilir mi? Deniyor ki Başbuğ da bu operasyonu yönetti, belgenin tamamen yok olduğunu ve bir daha ortaya çıkmayacağını kesin olarak bildiği an meşhur *‘kağıt parçası’* açıklamasını yaptı. Ben Genelkurmay’da işlerin bu kadar amatör, bu kadar çocukça ve bu kadar kolay senaryolarla yürüyebileceğine ihtimal vermiyorum. . 

* Oray Eğin / Akşam


++++++


*Rolümüzü oynayalım*

Rolümüzü oynayalım!

Ya dekorcu ayağınızın altına muz kabuğu koyarsa? 

Kostümcünün elinize sıkıştırdığı tabanca kuru sıkı değilse ve tetiği çektiğinizde eliniz kana bulanırsa? İnsan hiç mi sormaz senaryoyu yazan kim, gözünüzü alan ışığın ardında oturan rejisör kim? Rol güzel* “iyi polis”*i herkes sever sevmesine de, ya aslında *“kötü polis”*i meşrulaştırıyorsan istemeden? Final sahnesini biliyor musun, yoksa *“doğaçlama”* olacak mı dendi sana?

Cumhuriyet mitinglerine katılanların isyanı, *“başka bir mecraya”* kaydıran aynı muz kabuğu değil miydi? Türkiye’nin ABD ve AB dışında alternatifleri olduğunu savunan *“asker”*lerini tepe taklak eden? Cinayeti aydınlatması beklenen polis biriminin, cinayetin işlenmesine göz yuman olduğunu görmek hiç düşürdürmüyor mu seni?

üiçek’i beş ay önce tutuklasan ne olur, beş ay sonra tutuklasan ne olur? Ama üzerindeki üniformanın temsil ettiği *“üniter-milli devlet, milliyetçilik, birlik ve bütünlük”* gibi kavramların ne zaman, hangi biçimde mahkum edileceği neleri değiştirir hiç düşündün mü? 

*“Kürt Açılımı”*nın ne olduğu tartışılırken kimdendi hatılamıyorum ama* “açılım sen ne olduğunu anlamaya çalışırken olan şeydir”* demişti. Benzer biçimde *“belge açılımı”*nı anlamaya çalışanlar başını sorulara gömedursun, *“operasyon ekibi”*ndekiler direk hedefe nişan alıyor: TSK artık psikolojik harp yöntemlerini kullanmasın, istihbari çalışma yapmasın, devletin temellerini dinamitleyen girişimleri, oluşumları analiz etmesin, durum değerlendirmesi yapmasın, işbirlikçileri tespit etmesin... 

Eeee ne yapsın TSK?* “Paranoya nöbetleri”*ni bırakıp *“sınır nöbeti”*ne başlasın! *“Hava değişimi”* diye uygun bir kılıf da uydururlar. *“Başımıza bomba yağacak”* diyen bir kuvvet komutanını, *“başımıza taş yağacak”* diyen üfürükçü hocayla aynı kefeye koyacak *“algı mühendisliği”* bunu da *“normalleştirir”.* Sonra mı? AB eliyle gelen düğün bayram!..


++++++


*İçeriden yıpratılıyor*

Orduyu dışarıdan birileri değil, ordunun kendi 
içinden birileri yıpratıyor. Gerekli emirleri vermeyerek, emrin gereğini yerine getirmeyerek ya da kendi görev alanını aşarak.
Son belge, yıpranmanın son hali.

Belge gerçekten orijinal ise, böyle bir hazırlığın mantığı ne, nerede akıl? 

* Yalçın Doğan / Hürriyet


++++++

*Devlet kevgir mi?*

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin’in *“Böyle bir belgenin geldiğine dair herhangi bir bilgim yok. Soruşturma gizli. Bende öyle bir bilgi yok”* dediğini cumartesi sabahı gazetelerde okumuştuk. Hafta sonu tatili içinde, ne başsavcılıktan, ne de Silivri Davası savcılarından bir açıklama gelmedi. Yani devletten ve yargıdan yana, resmi hiçbir gelişme yok. Zaten tatil, nasıl olsun?.

O zaman, elde daha varlığı resmen açıklanmayan bir ihbar mektubunun fotokopisi varmış gibi çıkan gazete haberlerinin kaynağı ne?.

Devletin bazı kurumları, ya da kişileri, gizli olması gereken bilgileri bir ajans gibi medyaya el altından servis mi ediyor?.
Ya da.. Hem de bu kadar kritik konularda gizli olduğu açıklanan belgelere, gazeteciler, elleri ile koymuş gibi mi ulaşıyorlar?..
Ve de bu ilk değil, biliyorsunuz.. Tesadüfe bakın. Bu tür sızmalar gündemin değişmesinin bazılarının işine geldiği günlerde oluyor, nedense.. Devlet kevgir mi?.. 

* Hıncal Uluç / Sabah


++++++


*MİNİ YORUM*

*Aklın yolu bir*

üok esrarengiz olacak ama *“Atsız”* kod adlı okurumuz şöyle diyor: _“Kağıt parçasının aslını alıp posta ile savcılığa yolladığını söyleyen ve bu belgeyi gizlice klasörden aldığını söyleyen subay ve tanığı olan ere takıldım._ 

_Bu üzerinde fırtınalar kopartılan belgenin aslını saklayanlar, klasördemi saklamışlar? Bu kadar gizli ve de hayati bir belge erlerin olduğu, isteyen subayın erişebileceği bir klasördemiymiş?”_ 

Peh!...

...

----------


## bozok

*Iğsız Paşa'yı açığa al zirvesi* 



*Taraf Gazetesi'nden bomba iddia* 


Gözler Erdoğan ile Başbuğ'un haftalık olağan görüşmesinde. Ancak bu buluşma diğerlerinden çok farklı olacak.

Taraf Gazetesi'nin bugün sürmanşetten duyurduğu iddiaya göre, Başbakan Erdoğan 1. Ordu Komutanı Hasan Iğsız dahil İrticayla Mücadele Planı'yla ilgili bütün subayları açığa almasını Başbuğ'dan isteyecek.Taraf gazetesinde Fikret Karagöz'ün AK Parti'ye yakın kaynaklara dayandırdığı habere göre Erdoğan, cuntacı olduğu ileri sürülen subayların peşini bırakmayacak.. 

*Detaylı görüşme yapılacak* 

Pakistan'da yaptığı açıklamada "Türkiye'ye döndükten sonra konuyu detaylı bir şekilde Genelkurmay Başkanı ile görüşeceğim diyen Erdoğan'ın Başbuğ ile yapacağı haftalık görüşme önem kazandı..

AK Parti kaynaklarının 29 Ekim kutlamaları nedeniyle yarına sarkması beklenen kritik zirveyle ilgili düşünceleri şöyle: "Ortada anayasal bir suç mevcuttur. Bu suçun yasalarda karşılığı neyse onun yerine getirilmesi istenecek. Başbakan'ın bu konuda çok kararlı olduğunu yaptığı açıklamarda yansıtmıştır.


*Bu görüşme diğerlerinden farklı olacak* 

şimdi başbaşka bir tablo ortaya çıkmıştır. Bu nedenle Başbakan ve Genelkurmay'ın bu hafta yapacakları görüşme, diğerlerinden farklı olacak. Sanırım bu görüşmede somut bazı kararlar çıkabilir.

Başbakan bu belgede adı geçen kişilerin mutlaka açığa alınması ve geniş bir soruşturma isteyecek. Burada Sayın Genelkurkay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ'un vereceği bilgi ve nasıl bir tavır sergileyeceği çok önemli.


*Başbuğ görevden alınacak mı?*

*"Başbuğ'un görevinden alınması"* yönündeki görüşler için *"bu konuda savcılığın yürüttüğü soruşturmanın sonuçları neticelelenmeden böyle bir şeyin olmayacağını"* belirten hükümet kaynakları, _"bir hukuk devletinde bu belgenin sorumluları mutlaka cezalandırılması gerekir. Hükümet olarak bunun açığa çıkması ve sorumluluların yargı önüne çıkması konusunda kararlıyız. Ama öncelikle yargının sonuçlarını beklemeliyiz"_ değerlendirmesinde bulundu."



*29.10.2009 / VATAN GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*“İhbarcı subay” ortaya çıkmadıkça..*


*Mehmet Tezkan* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*29.10.2009*




şurası belli oldu, ihbarcı subay ortaya çıkmadıkça kimse tatmin olmayacak.. şüpheli durum aşılmayacak..

Aslında mektubu yazan kişinin biliniyor olması lazım.. 

Ne diyordu?

*“Taraf gazetesinde haber çıkınca 04.00’te karargaha gittik, belgeyi dosyadan aldım.”* 

Böyle diyordu değil mi? 

Genelkurmay’a sabaha karşı dörtte girebilen kaç subay vardır? En gizli belgeyi eliyle koymuş gibi bulan? Varsa bütün tezgahı bilen?

İki mi, üç mü, beş mi!..

Kaç? 

*“İhbarcı subay”* onlardan birisidir.. 



*


Efendim gizli tanık olacak!

Niye?

Cuntayı çökertiyor.. 

Tamam da yazdığı mektup kimliğini açığa çıkarıyor zaten.. Kendisini tarif etmiş.. 

Cunta oluşumunda görev almış, uzun yıllar hizmet etmiş, psikolojik harekat dairesinden bir subaymış..

Gizliliği mi kalmış..

üıksın konuşsun, yüzünü görelim, sesini duyalım.. Kafamızdaki soruları soralım.. Acayip gelen, karanlıkta kalan, aklımıza yatmayan, deli saçması gibi gelen noktalar aydınlansın..

Başka türlü olmayacak..

Niye mi?

Aylardır *‘AKP’yi ve Gülen’i bitirme belgesi’*nin altında ıslak imza aramıyor muyduk..

Arıyorduk..

Fotokopi olmaz diyorduk..

Aslı bulundu dendi.. Islak imzalı asıl belge.. şimdi diyorlar ki ıslak imza da taklit edilebiliyor.. Makinesi bile varmış!

Anlaşılan tartışma bitmeyecek.. Kimi belgenin gerçek olduğunu savunacak, kimi sahte diyecek.. Sonradan hazırlandı.. İhbar mektubu da dümen!

Aynen böyle olacak..


*


Günlerce tartışıp sonuç almadan, başka bir konuya geçmek istemiyorsak bunun tek bir yolu var..

Savcıya mektup yazan, tanık olarak ifade verebilirim diyen subayın önce savcılara sonra kamuoyuna bildiklerini anlatması.. 

Medyada çarşaf çarşaf yayınlanan mektupta yazdıklarını söylesin yeter..


*


Mesela, benim aklıma takılan şu..

Diyelim ki, AKP ve Gülen cemaati için pis bir tezgah planlandı.. Nasıl yapılacağı yazılı metin haline getirilip, altı imzalanıp dosyada saklanır mı?

Aklım mantığım almıyor..

İhbar mektubunda yazılanlara göre Genelkurmay’daki herkes biliyormuş..

üok tuhafıma gitti..

Rüşvetin belgesi olmaz lafı vardır ya kirli tezgahın da belgesi olmaması lazım..

Diyelim ki bu işler böyle yürüyor.. Yazılı emri görmeden kimse kılını kıpırdatmıyor.. 

Peki, kabul.. Harekete geçin diye birilerine yazılı emir gitmiş mi?

Merak ettiklerim bunlar..


*


Bir de madem bu kadar önemli belge, madem herkes sabaha karşı koşa koşa karargaha gitti..

*“İhbarcı subay”* belgeyi çaktırmadan alıp cebine mi koydu?

Kimse uyanamadı! 

Veya ben imha ederim diye aldı da gömleğinin içine mi sakladı?

*“O subay”*ın konuşması Albay Dursun üiçek’ten daha önemli.. Mektup yazdığına göre belli ki bildiklerini anlatacak..


...

----------


## bozok

*Belge sahte olamaz mı?*


*Can Ataklı* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*29.10.2009*




Başlığa bakıp da sakın feryat figan etmesin *“Ordu darbe yapmak istiyor, ama biz demokratlar önlüyoruz”* lobisi. Ve *“İşte darbeciler yine başladı”* paranoyasına da kimse kapılmasın. Sakin sakin okusunlar sadece.

Evet, kimine göre *“irticayı önleme”* kimine göre *“darbe hazırlığı”* olarak nitelenen bir belge var ortada.

ünce fotokopisi çıktı, tabii fotokopi olunca imzanın gerçek olup olmadığı da tartışmaya açıktı. Nitekim tartışıldı. Tartışılırken bir dolu gariplikler de yaşadık. 

Sonuçta *“orijinali”* bulunamadığı için konu biraz küllenmeye başladı. Bu küllenme tam 4.5 ay sürdü. Bu kez bir belge var gerçekten. Adli Tıp incelemiş ve *“Bu ıslak imza”* demiş. 

Bu durumda belgenin orijinalinin elimizde olduğunu söyleyebiliriz gönül rahatlığı ile.

Ancak; her şeye rağmen insanı kuşkuya düşüren noktalar var. Bunları es geçmek de en azından* “gazeteci olmanın gereği kuşkulanma hakkına saygısızlık.”* 

üncelikle; bu belgenin ortaya çıkmasından sonra öğreniyoruz ki, elin yabancısı bir elektronik alet geliştirmiş. Bu alet bir kişinin attığı imzayı hafızasına yerleştiriyor. Sonra aletin ucuna her hangi bir kalem takılıyor ve alet başlıyor aynı imzayı hiç sektirmeden, hata yapmadan atmaya.

Peki bu alete ne gerek varmış? üok imza atmak zorunda olan kişiler kullanıyormuş. ürneğin bir şirketin 50 bin hissesinin imzalanması gerekiyor. Yeminli bir resmi görevli huzurunda alete yetkili kişinin imzası yükleniyor. Sonra alet 50 bin hisse senedini imzalamaya başlıyor. İşlem bitince de hafıza siliniyor.

Yani demek ki söz konusu ıslak imza böyle bir aletle atılabilir.

İkinci kuşkulu nokta şu: Elimizde sadece imzalı bu belge var, ki bu belge bir çalışmanın kapak yazısı, yani ilk sayfası. Gerisi yok.

Peki nerede? Hepsi önce kıyma makinesinden geçirilmiş sonra da yakılmış. Bunu nereden öğreniyoruz? Savcıya ihbar mektubuyla birlikte bu belgeyi postalayan ama altına adını yazmayan isimsiz kişinin beyanından.

Kendisini çalışmayı hazırlayan askeri ekipten biri olarak tanıtan rütbeli bir subay belgelerin nasıl yok edildiğini anlatıyor. Yani isimsiz birinin tanıklığı* “aynen doğru”* kabul ediliyor.

Oysa ben şunu merak ediyorum: Kapak yazısını alabilecek kadar içeri girebilen bir kişi, neden rastgele iki sayfa daha almamış. Sadece bir sayfa ile yetinmiş?

*Durum şudur:* Darbe hazırlığı yapıldığı ve bunun için yüzlerce sayfa yazıldığı söyleniyor. Ama elimizde sadece kapak yazısı var. Belgenin altı üstü boş, havada duruyor. Yani Genelkurmay *“Kesinlikle öyle bir çalışmanın yapılmadığını”* söylese bile inandırıcı olma şansı kalmadı. (Demek ki tezgahsa gerçekten müthiş.)

*Ve üçüncü kuşkulu durum*, bu orijinal belgenin 4.5 ay boyunca saklanması.

Kendisini vatansever ve demokrat olarak tanıtan meçhul subay acaba hangi amaçla ve duyguyla herkesin elini yakabilecek, üzerinde binbir risk taşıyan böylesine önemli bir belgeyi aylarca saklama gereği duymuş.

Ve neden tam Cumhuriyet Bayramı’ndan hemen önce bu büyük ifşaatı yapmış. (Zamanlama açısından bu yeni bir görüş, hepimiz önce teröristlerin karşılanmasından sonra olmasını yadırgamıştık. Oysa askerin Cumhuriyet Bayramı’na buruk girmesinin yaratacağı sıkıntıyı da görmemiz gerek.)

Sonuç olarak; bu belge gerçek olabilir. Aynı oranda sahte olması ihtimali de vardır.

Eğer bu gerçekse bunun hesabı mutlaka sorulmalıdır ama burada mutlaka düşünmemiz gereken bir nokta daha var.

Her Milli Güvenlik Kurulu’nda irtica mutlaka tartışılan konular arasındadır. Ve askerlerin bu konuda hazırlık yaparak geldikleri de sır değildir.

Demek ki bundan önce de bu tür çalışmalar yapılmış ama konu hep MGK’da görüşüldüğü için kimse *“Paşam bu çalışmayı nasıl yaptınız?”* sorusunu sormamış.

şimdi olayı bir de bu gözle tekrar düşünün.

...

----------


## bozok

*‘Belge’ üzerine sorular*


*Mehmet Y. YILMAZ*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*29 Ekim 2009* 





*İRTİCA ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’nın içeriği elbette tartışılacak.* 

*İmzanın gerçekliği ve belgenin doğruluğu yargı tarafından da tespit edildiğinde, bunun gereğinin yapılmasını takip etmek, kendisine “demokratım” diyen herkesin görevi olmalı.*


*Bu durum belgenin aradan dört ay geçtikten sonra ıslak imzalı kopyasının ortaya çıkışındaki gariplikleri tartışmamıza da engel değil*.
 
Belge, ihbar mektubunda iddia edildiği gibi kayıtların silinip, basılı olanlarının imha edilmesi sırasında Genelkurmay’dan çıkarılmış da olabilir, bu tarihten çok daha önce de!

Hangisi doğru olursa olsun, *belgenin neden “en başında” ortaya çıkarılmadığı* sorusu önem taşıyor.

Belgeyi alıp saklayan ve şimdi savcılığa gönderen kişi neden bu kadar bekledi?

Belgeyi alıp, saklayıp, şimdi ortaya çıkaran her kimse bunun bir suçun kanıtı olduğunu biliyordu, neden sakladı?

Komplo teorilerini sevmem ama aklıma bunun *“gündemi değiştirme ihtiyacı doğduğunda* *kullanmak üzere”* saklandığı.

*Hükümetin siyaseten en çok sıkıştığı anda ortaya çıkması bana bunu düşündürtüyor*.

Bir diğer konu, belgeyi ve kayıtları imha ettiği ileri sürülen kişilerin, *nasıl olup da bir nüshanın kayıp olduğunu fark etmemiş oldukları.*

Benim yedek subaylığımdan hatırladığım yazılmış ve imzalanmış emirlerin, talimatların kaç nüsha olduğu bilinir. Bunun nasıl olup da gözden kaçtığı sorusunun yanıtı bizi gerçekten ilginç yerlere götürebilir.

Bir diğer konu, böylesine tehlikeli bir belgenin imha edilmesi işinde, üç-beş ay sonra terhis olup gidecek erlerin nasıl olup da kullanıldığı. Genelkurmay’ın *“gizlilik ve kurumsal standartları”* bu kadar düşükse, *Genelkurmay’da ciddi bir delik var demektir ve o delikten başka hangi askeri sırların çıkmış olabileceği de tartışılmalı*.


*Laik cumhuriyetin yarattığı fark*

*PAKİSTAN,* ülkesinde giderek azgınlaşan radikal dincilere karşı imam hatip okulları modelini inceliyormuş.

Gazetelerde, *Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan*’ın *“Ben de iyi bir örneğiyim”* dediği de yazıldı.

Elbette imam hatiplerden yetişen çok sayıda değerli insan vardır.
Ancak *bugünkü Türkiye ile bugünkü Pakistan arasındaki farkı yaratan şey imam hatip okulları değildir*.

Fark, 1923’ün 29 Ekim’inde başlayan yolculuk ile ilgili.
*Bugün 86. yılını kutladığımız Cumhuriyet’in kurucu ilkeleri ve o ilkelerin uzun süre tavizsiz bir şekilde uygulanmasıyla ilgili*.

Bu ilkelerin temelini de *“laiklik”* oluşturuyor.

*Atatürk*’ün cumhuriyetinin bugüne gelebilmesi ve bütün İslam coğrafyasında *“tekil bir örnek”* olarak varlığını sürdürebilmesinin nedeni bu.

*Dini taassupla tavizsiz mücadele, kentli orta sınıfın laikliği içselleştirip, bir yaşam biçimi haline getirebilmesinin de önünü açtı.*

Bugün bu tavizsizliği, demokratik bireysel haklar açısından eleştirmek mümkün, nitekim bunu yapanlar da var.

*İhmal ettikleri şey, bu ülkede demokrasi zaman içinde gelişebildiyse, bugünkü Pakistan gibi feodal yönü de olan tarikatların eline düşmediyse, bunun sebebinin bu tavizsiz uygulama olduğudur.*

Onun için Pakistan çözümü yanlış yerde arıyor, bulamayacağı için de aramaya devam edecek.

*Cumhuriyet Bayramı kutlu olsun!*

*...*

----------


## bozok

*Bundan sonra ne olur?* 

Ordunun siyasette etkin bir aktör olarak rol almamasını istemek ile Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'ni zafiyete uğratmak arasındaki farkı hiçe sayarak yazıp çizmeye devam edenler, Albay Dursun üiçek olayında yeni (daha doğrusu orijinal) bir belgenin ortaya çıktığı iddiası üzerine* ''taleplerinin''* çıtasını yükselttiler: 


Geldikleri nokta şudur: 

*“Yıllardır olmadık yerlerde aradığımız darbeci, TSK’nın ta kendisidir. Genelkurmay Başkanı Başbuğ, yalan söylemiş, darbecilere sahip çıkmıştır. İstifa etmelidir.”*

*“Orijinal”* olduğu söylenen belgenin aslını Albay üiçek’in avukatları dahil henüz görmüş olan kimse yoktur. Hepimiz ne olup bittiğin sadece Taraf gazetesinden öğreniyoruz. Necati Doğru gibi yaşını başını almış, tecrübeli bir gazetecinin***, daha önce belli haberleriyle bir takım operasyonların içinde yer almış *bir gazetedeki habere dayanarak ilk günden özür dilemesi anlaşılması pek kolay bir davranış* değildir. 

Anlaşılması kolay olmayan bir diğer davranış da olay hakkında gazetecilere ta Pakistan’dan bilgi veren Başbakan Erdoğan’ın davranışıdır. Başbakan, muhtemelen görmediği (ki görmesi hiç doğru olmaz) bir “belgeyi” temel alarak* “TSK bu lekeyi kabullenemez”* demiştir. *TSK, subayının başına çuval geçirilmesin de, yıllardır mensuplarını şehit eden teröristlerin devlet tarafından törenlerle* karşılanmamasını da kabullenmemeliydi ama kabullendi işte… Neyse, bu konumuzun dışında.

Başbakan’ın Türkiye’de sadece *“mihrak”* konumunda bir gazete tarafından yayımlanmış olan bir ihbar mektubunu esas alarak böyle konuştuğunu düşünemeyiz. Her halde Türkiye’den bilgi alıp öyle konuşmuştur. (Geziyi izleyen gazeteciler, kendilerinden beklendiği üzere “Bu konuda kimden bilgi aldınız?” diye sorma gereğini duymamışlardır). Böyle bir konuda Başbakan kimden bilgi alabilir? Adalet Bakanı’ndan… Peki Adalet Bakanı, *Başbakan’a en doğru bilgiyi vermek için kiminle konuşmuş olmalıdır?* Soruşturmayı yürüten savcılarla… Peki, Adalet Bakanı’nın siyasi bir makam olarak savcıları araması doğru mudur? Erkler ayrılığı ilkesi bakımından kesinlikle doğru değildir… *Eğer bütün bu telefonlaşmalar olmadı da Başbakan sadece bir gazete haberine dayanarak böyle konuştuysa*, o da pek doğru bir davranış olarak kabul edilemez.

Başbakan, “Dönüşte Genelkurmay Başkan’ımla konuşacağım” demiş…

*”Başkan’ımla”…*

Başbakan’a ne diyecek Genelkurmay Başkanı? “Biz zaten soruşturmayı sivil savcılığa devredip yeni belgeler bulunması halinde gereğini yapacağımızı belirtmiştik.* Nitekim, 26 Ekim 2009 tarih, saat 13.30 itibarıyla askeri savcılık yeni bir soruşturma başlatmıştır.* şu aşamada değerlendirme yapmayı doğru bulmayız. Hem askeri, hem sivil savcılıklarca yürütülen soruşturmaların tamamlanması beklenmelidir. Ancak bu arada, sanık avukatlarına bile tebliğ edilmemiş olan bir belgenin bazı basın organlarına servis edilmesi hukukun geldiği nokta açısından önemlidir. *TSK üzerinde bir psikolojik harp yürütüldüğüne inanıyoruz”*

Evet, aşağı yukarı bunları söyleyecektir. 

Tabii, malÃ»m medya soruşturmaların sonucunu falan beklemeyip *“Genelkurmay Başkanı istifa etsin (hatta görevden alınsın!) kampanyalarına hız verecektir.* Ortaya bin bir yeni iddia atılacaktır. Akıllar iyice karışacaktır. Hükümet ile TSK’nın ilişkileri gerildikçe gerilecektir. 

Olayın en kritik aşaması ise *“ihtarlı”* olarak savcılığa çağrılmış olan subayların durumu olacaktır. İfade vermeye gelecekler mi, gelmeyecekler mi tartışması yaşanacaktır. Muhtemelen geleceklerdir. Albay üiçek’i geçen sefer elinden kıl payı kaçıran Savcı’nın bu kez tutuklanması için gayretkeş olacağı kesindir. Ancak bu kez Savcı’ nın işi daha zordur, çünkü “ihbarcı subay” mektubunda “cuntadan” İlker Başbuğ’un da haberdar olduğunu ve talimatın, o dönem Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı olan Birinci Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız tarafından verildiğini iddia etmektedir. *Bu durumda, Başbuğ’un ve Iğsız’ın da “ihtarlı olarak” savcılığa çağrılmaları gerekmez mi?* 

*üünkü olay artık “ya herro ya merro” olayıdır.* 

Yani, Deniz Baykal’ın dün grup toplantısında söylediği gibi “Olay artık *‘albay olayı’* değil, *‘Genelkurmay Başkanı olayı’* haline getirilmiştir.


**(http://haber.gazetevatan.com/haber.vatan?detay=Ozur_diliyorum&Newsid=267054&Cat egoryid=4&wid=108)*






yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / 28.10.2009 / kentgazetesi.com

----------


## bozok

*Rus ruleti* 

*Bugün Cumhuriyet'imizin 86. yıldönümü.* 


Bize bağımsızlığımızı, *onurumuzu ve ebedi anayurdumuzu emanet etmek için canını vermekten çekinmeyen ecdadımızın ruhları şad olsun.* Bizler de onların bıraktığı bu mirası ne pahasına olursa olsun terk etmeyecek, ecdadımız ve evlatlarımıza olan kutsal borcumuzu gerekirse canımızla ödemekten kaçınmayacağız. Cumhuriyet bayramı Türk Milleti’ne kutlu olsun. 

İkbal derdine düşmüş siyasetçiler sınır tanımadılar ve Cumhuriyet Bayramı’na yıllarca dağlarda gezip askerimiz şehit eden teröristleri onore ederek girmemizi de sağladılar. Bu davranışın *millet vicdanı’nda mutlaka ama mutlaka bir bedeli olacaktır.* Bundan hiç kimsenin kuşkusu olmasın. 

Siyasetçinin güç ve iktidar tutkusu, cehenneme giden yolları sinsi taşlarla döşer ama onlar çoğu zaman bunun farkında olmazlar. *üünkü hırs, güç, para, zengin sofraları gözlerini karartmıştır.* Farkına vardıklarında ise artık çok geç olur. 

''Açılım'' adı altında şehit katillerini davul zurnayla ülkeye sokmanın müsebbiplerine nasıl bir yıkım getireceği yavaş yavaş idrak edilmeye başlandı. Panik var. Bu ağır hatayı bir parça olsun telafi etmenin tek yolu *Türk Milleti’nden özür dilemek olduğu halde, bunu yapmak yerine yeni yeni ayak oyunlarına, gündem değiştirme çabalarına* girişiliyor. 

Habur’da yaşanan rezalet, tıpkı Süleymaniye’deki çuval olayı gibi *Türk Milleti’nin şuurunda ağır bir travma bırakmıştır.* An itibarıyla, hiçbir “irtica ile mücadele eylem planı”, hiçbir “demokrasiye müdahale planı” bu travmanın üstüne çıkamaz. Hatta, “Acaba yeterince mücadele edilmediği için mi böyle oldu?” sorusu sorulmaya başlanır. 


Bir albay tarafından hazırlandığı iddia edilen ve aylarca tartışmamıza neden olan plan kamuoyu tarafından onaylanmadı. AKP’ye oy veren- vermeyen herkes, *seçimle gelmiş bir iktidarın böyle planlarla alaşağı edilmesi fikrinden rahatsız oldu.* Bırakın seçimle gelmiş bir partiyi, son derece tartışmalı faaliyetler içinde olan bir cemaati bile böyle yöntemlerle yok etmeye çalışmak (tabii eğer bu plan doğruysa) halkın vicdanında karşılık bulmadı. Aslında amaç hasıl olmuştu. Hal böyleyken, meseleyi bu derece kanırtmanın, işin cılkını çıkarmanın ne gereği vardı acaba? 

Genelkurmay Başkanı, “Belgenin aslı ortaya çıkarılsın, gereğini yapalım” dediğinde “Elimizde aslı yok” diyenler, aradan aylar geçtikten sonra *Genelkurmay Başkanı’na göstermedikleri o belgeyi provokatör bir gazeteye servis ediyorlar* ve bunun üzerinden “Genelkurmay Başkanı görevden alınsın” diye yazılar yazılmaya başlanıyor. 

Böyle bir davranış mertliğe sığar mı? Genelkurmay Başkanı neden görevden alınacak veya istifa edecekmiş acaba? Bir fotokopi kağıdını esas alıp *TSK içinde cadı avı başlatmadığı için mi?* Böyle yapsaydı “demokrat paşa” ilan edilecekti değil mi? 

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı, “Mektup imzasız ve bize on iki gün önce postayla gönderildi” diyor. Bu imzasız mektubu yazan kişinin”bir muvazzaf subay” olduğu biliniyor nasıl oluyorsa. *“Subay gerekirse tanıklık da yapacak” deniliyor.* Peki, ismi cismi, adresi bilinmeyen bu kişi nasıl “tanıklığa” çağrılacak? Savcılarla Beşiktaş iskelesinde yakalarına gül takarak mı buluşacaklar? Tanıklık yapmaktan vazgeçerse ne yapacağız? Ortaya attığı vahim iddialar ortada mı kalacak? 

*Bu derece ciddiyet sorunuyla karşı karşıya olan bir ihbar mektubuna dayanarak Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın istifasını isteme noktasına gelmiş bulunuyoruz.* 

Birileri geri dönüşü olmayan bir oyun oynuyor. Galiba Rus ruletinin *son hamlesine* geldik.



*yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / 29.10.2009 / kentgazetesi.com*

----------


## bozok

*Kuvvetler birliği: Gazete, yargı, yürütme...* 


*''Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu'nun içinde bulunduğu helikopter NTV'nin santralinden gönderilen sinyallerle düşürüldü''* diye haber yapan gazete, bu yalanın yankıları henüz dinmemişken yeni bir haber *''patlattı''* ve bu kez de *''Islak imza savcıların elinde''* dedi. O sırada İran'da bulunan Başbakan, bu yayın üzerine *''TSK bu lekeyi taşıyamaz''* açıklamasını yaptı. 


Savcılık, sadece kendilerinde bulunan bir ihbar mektubu ve ekindeki “ıslak imzanın” nasıl olup da bir de Taraf gazetesinde bulunduğunu izah etme ihtiyacı duymadan, “Mektup bize 12 gün önce ulaştı. İmzasızdı, sahibinin kim olduğunu bilmiyoruz” açıklamasını yaptı. 

Ve bu *“sahibi belli olmayan” ihbar mektubuna* dayanılarak daha önce ifadeleri alınmış olan bazı subaylar, bu kez “ihtarlı olarak”, yani gelmemeleri halinde tutuklanmaları kaydıyla yeniden ifade vermeye çağrıldılar. Oysa bizlere üniversite birinci sınıfta, hangi makama yapılmış olursa olsun, *isimsiz ve imzasız hiçbir başvuru hakkında resmi işlem yapılamayacağı öğretilmişti.* Demek ki bu kural mektuptan mektuba değişiyormuş…

Basının bir kısmı, “Artık gerçek ortaya çıkmıştır, hiç kimse ağzını açmasın” şeklinde baskılar kurmaya başladı. Oysa, elimizdeki tek şey, daha önce Aktütün baskını, pek çok Ergenekon haberi ve son olarak da “Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu’nun uçağının NTV tarafından düşürüldüğünü” ortaya atıp da daha sonra bu haberlerin altında kalmış olan gazetede yapılan bir yayındı. 

Olsun, bu hepimize yeter de artardı bile. “Duayen gazeteci” Mehmet Ali Birand, *“Başbuğ daha fazla uzatmasın, cuntaya bulaşanları temizlesin”* şeklinde yazılar yazdı ama maalesef bu kez Başbuğ’un kendisi de “cuntacıların içinde olmakla” suçlanıyordu. Durum 4,5 ay öncesine göre biraz daha karışıktı yani. 

Zaman, Star ve Yeni şafak gazetelerindeki mütefekkirler daha net konuştu. Onlar, doğrudan “Başbuğ ya istifa etsin, ya da görevden alınsın” buyurdular. 

*Tekrar edelim: “Bunu neye dayanarak söylüyorsunuz” diye sorulduğunda verilecek tek cevap hala “ Taraf gazetesine dayanarak” cevabıdır…*

Derken, icraatının doğurduğu sonuçtan büyük bir haz aldığı anlaşılan aynı gazete, dün itibarıyla çıtayı biraz daha yükseltti ve şöyle bir haber yayımladı: 

“İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’yla ilgili Adli Tıp raporunun ardından gözler, İran’dan dönen Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ile Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ arasında yapılacak görüşmeye çevrildi. AKP kaynakları, “Başbakan Erdoğan, bu işe kim karışmışsa, hukuki ve diğer yaptırımları masaya yatıracağını” belirtiyor. AKP kaynaklarının, 29 Ekim kutlamaları nedeniyle yarına sarkması beklenen kritik zirveyle ilgili düşünceleri şöyle:

Ortaya çıkan artı bilgi ve belgeler, bu belgenin bir *albayın kendi başına yapmadığı yönünde* güçlü emareler var. Bu nedenle Başbakan, Başbuğ’a öncelikle bunu soracak ve bunun gereğinin yerine getirilmesi istenecek. Ortada bir anayasal suç mevcuttur. Bu nedenle Başbakan ve Genelkurmay’ın bu hafta yapacakları görüşme, diğerlerinden farklı olacak. 

Başbakan bu belgede adı geçen kişilerin mutlaka açığa alınması ve geniş bir soruşturma isteyecek”. 

Habere göre İlker Başbuğ’un görevden alınması ise soruşturma sürecinin tamamlanmasından sonra gündeme gelecekmiş..

Yani Taraf gazetesi der ki, “Manşetimizin üzerinden 24 saat geçmeden Başbakan, *Genelkurmay’dan kelle istemeye karar verdi* ve en yakın kurmaylarının bile haberdar olmadığı bu kararı sadece biz duyuruyoruz..”

“Böyle bir haber acaba Başbakan’ın aldığı bir kararı mı yansıtıyor, yoksa Başbakan’a ‘böyle yap’ denilmek mi isteniyor? Bunun cevabı, Başbakan’dan Taraf gazetesine bir yalanlama gelip gelmemesine bağlı” diye düşünüyorduk ki…

Bu yazı dün 15.30 itibarıyla tamamlandığında ne Başbakanlık’tan, ne de AKP Genel Merkezi’nden böyle bir yalanlama gelmedi. 

Daha önce pek çok haberinde problem yaşanmış *düşük tirajlı bir tavır gazetesi bir manşet attıktan en geç 48 saat sonra “Genelkurmay Başkanı istifa etsin” noktasına geliniyorsa;* 

Aptal olmayan herkesin, “Bu manşetler belli bir plan doğrultusunda ve bir takım işbirliklerinin sonucu olarak atılıyor” diye düşünmesini kimse çok görmesin.



*yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / 30.10.2009 / kentgazetesi.com*

----------


## bozok

*TSK'ya operasyonu bunlar yapıyor* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 30/10/2009* 





İmzanın ıslak ya da kuru olması bir şeyi değiştirmiyor!

Bu bir proje!

üstelik epeydir uygulanmakta olan bir proje!

*Amaç bellidir!*

*TSK vurulacak!*

Realize safhasında olan operasyon ya da psikolojik harekatın safhaları var!

Bulunduğumuz süreçte imajı bertaraf taarruzları var!

Hedef TSK’ya karşı var olan olumlu toplumsal algıyı ters-yüz etmek!

Algıda benimsenen örnek ise 18. yüzyılın Yeniçerisi!

Her sabah sarayın kapısında kelle isteyen, asan-kesen ve kanun-nizam tanımayan başıbozuklar çetesi!

Evet ilk hedef TSK’nın, kuruluş misyonundan ayrılan Yeniçeri Teşkilatı ile özdeşleştirilmesidir!

Cunta, darbe ve muhtıra gibi argümanlarla TSK’ya saldırmanın ardında hep bu hesap vardır!

Psikolojik taarruzun bir başka safhası, fısıltılarla askerin din düşmanı olduğunun yayılmasıdır ki dar çevrelerde olsa da bunun yapılmadığını hiç kimse söyleyemez!

Peki netice mi?

Kuşkusuz sonuçta Yeniçeri kışlasının topa tutulması gibi şeyler elbette yaşanmaz ama proje TSK’nın etki ve imaj bağlamında sıfırlanmasıdır!

Bazılarınızın oh ne güzel demokrasi geliyor dediğinizi duyar gibiyim!

Hayır, TSK’nın vurgun yemesi bizim coğrafyamızda demokrasiye katkı falan yapmaz!

Aslına bakarsanız demokrasi bizde *TSK’yı tarumar etme projesi* adına çiğnenen adi bir sakızdır!

Bulunduğumuz coğrafyada güçlü bir ordunuz olmazsa bırakın demokrasinizi, bütünlüğünüzü bile koruyamazsınız!

Gelelim TSK’yı Yeniçeri gibi sunma projesinin ardında kimlerin olduğuna?

“NATO sorgulanmalı ve Avrasya ile ilişkilerimiz yoğunlaştırılmalı” diyen TSK’daki yeni milli dalgadan rahatsız olan dış dinamikler!

Hadi adlarını da verelim; başta ABD, akabinde onun bölgemizdeki partneri İsrail ve Kıt’a Avrupa’daki yoldaşı AB!

Dış dinamiklerin peşi sıra TSK’ya bir türlü nüfuz edemeyen malum dini gruplar!

Ve üçüncü olarak TSK’yı fethedemediği ve fethedemeyeceğini gördüğü için AKP iktidarı!

Evet bu üçlü gerekçeleri farklı olsa da TSK’nın imaj ve etki bakımından aşağı çekilmesinde yoldaştırlar!

Dolayısı ile TSK’ya yapılan bütün psikolojik operasyonlarda öncelikle bu üçlünün ayak izlerini aramak gerekiyor!

Tablo bu...

Ancak daha önce de yazdığımız gibi kör göze parmak misali olan *bu harekata TSK’nın hala bir tepki ya da karşılık vermemesi, ne anlaşılır ne de kabul edilebilir bir şeydir!*



*SEMBOL...*
*Abdullah Gül niye var?*
Abdullah Gül kim? ülkenin Cumhurbaşkanı!.. Görev ve sorumlulukları Anayasa ile belirlenmiş! Kağıt üzerinde devleti ve milleti temsil ediyor! Hal bu iken hadiseye taraftar ya da ideolojik pencerenin dışında insafla bakalım. Abdullah beyin bu makamın gereklerini layıkı ile yerine getirdiğini kim söyleyebilir?

Cumhurbaşkanının Anayasal görevi devleti koordine etmek ve kurumlar arası ahengi sağlamaktır. Dürüst olalım, kim Sayın Gül’ün bu görevi layıkı ile yaptığını iddia edebilir? Abdullah Gül bu haliyle bırakın ahengi sağlayan adam olması, varlığı ve uçuk yaklaşımları ile bizatihi kendisi ahenksizliğin sembolüdür! Yaşanan son süreçleri göz önüne getirin! Kürt açılımı olayı ile bütün Türkiye ayakta iken devletin ve milletin başı olarak böyle bir görüntüde mi olmalıydı?.. Bugünden belli olmuştur ki Abdullah Gül, Fahri Korutürk’den bile silik biri olarak tarihe adını yazdıracaktır!



*HAYALET...*
*Neyin özrü?*
ünce Necati Doğru, akabinde Cüneyt ülsever özür dilemişler.. Niçin mi? Kurunun yanında yaşın da olduğunu kabul ettiklerinden yani malum imzanın güya aslının çıkmasından!.. ünce bir şeyin altını çizelim! Hayır aslı diye çıkan bu belge doğru mu değil mi henüz belli değil. Hatırlayın fotokopisi ortaya atıldığında da yandaş ya da yanaşma medya benzer kampanyaları yapmıştı. Dolayısı ile önce beklemek gerekiyor! üyle çünkü sadece bu işin zamanlaması yani belgenin AKP’nin Kürt işinde vurgun yediği bir süreçte ortaya çıkarılması bile başlı başına biri soru işaretidir! 5 ay neden beklendiği sorusu cevaplanmadan ben bu belge işine hep kuşku ile bakarım! Ayrıca kimdir o sızdıran subay? Eminim ki böyle biri yok ama inandırıcı olsun diye tıpkı Tuncay Güney misali şimdi bu subayın hayaletini kullanıyorlar..

...

----------


## bozok

*Asıl Gladio hala görev başında!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 31/10/2009* 




Görülmesi gereken asıl konu,* “İrtica ile mücadele planı”* adlı belgenin altındaki imzanın ıslak olup olmadığı değil, bu belge bahanesiyle Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri üzerinde nasıl bir operasyon uygulandığı ve Türkiye’nin bu şekilde nasıl dönüştürülmek istendiğidir. 

Elbetteki belge ile ilgili soruşturmalar sürdürülmelidir, fakat daha soruşturma sonuçlanmadan kurulan* “medya mahkemeleri”*nin meydana getirdiği iklimde, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri aleyhine açık hava toplantıları bile düzenlenebilmesi, konunun nereye taşınmak istendiğinin net bir göstergesidir. Eş zamanlı olarak TSK’nın Yeniçeri Ocağı’na benzetilmesi ve yerine Nizamı Cedit gibi yeni bir ordu kurulmasının istenmesi de asıl hedefin ne olduğunu ortaya koyuyor. 

* * *

Gladio örgütünün temel yöntemi, o sırada çok güçlü olan komünizm ideolojisini ve örgütlenmesini çökertmek için NATO ülkelerine komünizm aşısı yapmaktı! Bunun için NATO ülkelerinde Gladio’nun kontrolünde, komünist örgütler kuruldu. Fransa, 68 olaylarında kendi gençliğini bilgilendirerek bu kontrole son verdi. Türkiye’de ise devlet adına* “iti ite kırdırma”* programı uygulandı. Yetiştirilen devrimci gençliğin kontrol dışına kayması ve kır ve şehir gerillası yöntemlerini benimsemesi üzerine karşılarına komandolar veya ülkücüler çıkarıldı. 

Oysa dönemin Cumhurbaşkanları, Başbakanları ve Genelkurmay Başkanları, sürecin nasıl başlatıldığını biliyordu. Türk gençliğinin gözlerinin önünde birbirlerini harcamasını seyrettiler! 

İtalya’da Gladio’nun başındaki Cumhurbaşkanı Francesco, Cossiga, Avrupa’daki bombalama olaylarından sorumlu tutulan ve temel uzmanlık alanı ülkelerdeki yerel politik muhalefetin üzerine yıkılacak eylemler gerçekleştirmek olan NATO himayesindeki Gladio örgütünün varlığını ifşa ederek yapılanma içindeki rolünü de itiraf etmişti. 

Türkiye’nin yakın tarihi de bu tür olaylarla doludur. Cumhuriyet gazetesine saldırı, Danıştay baskını, Rahip Santoro’nun, Hırant Dink’in ve Malatya’da misyonerlerin öldürülmeleri, bugün toplumsal muhalefetin üzerine yıkılmak isteniyor. Demek ki Gladio hala görev başındadır! 


* * *

Türkiye’de de toplumsal muhalefeti kontrol etmek isteyenler, o muhalefetin dernekler bazında örgütlenmesini bizzat yaptırdı. Mümkün olduğu nispette bu muhalif grupları suça bulaştırmak istediler. Yükselen milliyetçiliğe karşı kurdukları sözde ulusalcı/milliyetçi derneklerle, milliyetçilik/ulusalcılık aşısı yapmak istediler! *“Ordu göreve”* diye gençlere pankart taşıttılar. Terör eylemlerinde ise kendi elemanlarını veya 18 yaş altı çocukları kullandılar. Sonra da suçu toplumsal muhalefete yüklemek istediler. 

şimdi aynı güç odakları, Türkiye’yi tamamen teslim almak için Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri üzerinde operasyon yapıyor. 

Yugoslavya’daki Otpor modelini uyguluyorlar. Bu yönde epey mesafe almış durumdadırlar. üyle ki, TSK, kendisini savunamaz duruma düşürülmüştür. 

* * *

Bugün,* “sivil toplum”* adı altında kendine bağlı gruplar yetiştiren ABD, NED, NDI ve IRI gibi teşkilatları üzerinden Türkiye’de örümcek ağını kurmuştur. 

NED, Polonya’daki Solidarnosc sendikasını, üekoslovakya’daki Charter 77 hareketini ve Sırbistan’daki Otpor örgütünü, B92 radyosu ve televizyonunu, Oslobojdenie gazetesini ve *“özgürleştirilen”* Irak’ta sayısız bağımsız medya kuruluşunu kendisinin kurduğunu açıklamıştır. 

Biz bütün bunları bu köşeden dile getirerek TSK’yı uyarmıştık. Hiçbir tedbir alınmadı. 

Türkiye, kökü dışarıda olan her tür örgütü tasfiye etmek zorundadır.

...

----------


## bozok

*Sizin işiniz çok zor Allah kolaylık versin*

 
*DOLMABAHüE’deki Cumhuriyet Bayramı resepsiyonu, eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Büyükanıt ile ümraniye savcısı üz’ün buluşmasına sahne oldu. üz’e “Beni almaya mı geldiniz” diye takılan Büyükanıt, savcıya kolaylıklar diledi.*


*YAşAR BüYüKANIT’TAN SAVCI ZEKERİYA üZ’E:*
üok zor iş yapıyorsunuz Allah size kolaylık versin
Genelkurmay eski Başkanı Yaşar Büyükanıt (solda) ile ümraniye Savcısı Zekeriya üz’ün (sağda) sohbetine İstanbul Emniyet Müdürü Hüseyin üapkın da katıldı.

İstanbul Dolmabahçe’de düzenlenen Cumhuriyet Bayramı resepsiyonu, eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Büyükanıt ile ümraniye savcısı Zekeriya üz’ün buluşmasına sahne oldu. İstanbul Valisi Muammer Güler’in, Dolmabahçe Sarayı bahçesinde verdiği resepsiyona 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız, İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Kadir Topbaş, eski Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin ve ümraniye soruşturmasını yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz de katıldı.

*Beni mi almaya geldiniz?*
Habertürk’te yer alan habere göre resepsiyonda, Büyükanıt ile Savcı Zekeriya üz el sıkışarak bir süre sohbet etti. Katıldığı bir televizyon programında, “Hakikaten ben de Ergenekon mağduruyum” diyen Yaşar Büyükanıt kendisine doğru yönelen Savcı üz’e, “Ben sizi tanıyorum, ben sizi basından tanıyorum” dedi. Bunun üzerine Zekeriya üz gülümseyerek elini uzattı. üz’le el sıkıştıkları sırada Büyükanıt, “Beni mi almaya geldiniz, benim için mi buradasınız?” diye sordu. Savcı Zekeriya üz ise, “Biz sadece tanışmak için buradayız” dedi. Bunun üzerine Büyükanıt, “üok zor bir iş yapıyorsunuz, Allah kolaylık versin” diye cevap verdi. Büyükanıt sohbet ile ilgili olarak, “Son günlerde yaşanan gelişmelere değinmedik, kısa bir nezaket sohbeti oldu” dedi. 


*Raportörden ’askere sivil yargıya’ vize*
Askere sivil yargı yolunu açan düzenlemenin iptal istemine ilişkin raportör tarafından hazırlanan rapor tamamlandı. Hafta başında Anayasa Mahkemesi üyelerine dağıtılan raporda, askeri mahkemelerin kuruluş ve işleyişine ilişkin Anayasa’nın 145. maddesinde bu mahkemelerin yargılama yetkisinin sınırlarının tam olarak belirtilmediği vurgulandı. Ceza Muhakemeleri Kanunu’nun 250’inci maddesi kapsamına giren suçlarla ilgili böyle bir sınırlamanın Anayasa’ya aykırı olmadığı vurgulandı. Rapor Yüksek Mahkeme üyeleri için bağlayıcı değil. Ancak Mahkeme’nin buna uyması durumunda, devletin güvenliğine, birliğine ve ülke bütünlüğüne, anayasal düzene ve bu düzenin işleyişine karşı suç işleyenlerle hükümete karşı silahlı isyan ve silahlı örgüt suçlarını işleyen askerler özel yetkili mahkemelerde yargılanacak. 

*CHP başvurmuştu*
CHP, “Türk Ceza Kanunu ile Bazı Kanunlarda Değişiklik Yapılmasına Dair Kanun”un, askerlere sivil yargı yolunu açan 7. maddesi ile değiştirilen “halinde” ibaresi ile geçici 1. maddedeki, 5271 sayılı Kanunun 250. maddesinde yapılan değişiklik hükümlerinin yürürlüğüyle ilgili düzenlemenin iptali ve yürürlüğünün durdurulması istemiyle Anayasa Mahkemesine başvuruda bulunmuştu. 



31/10/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*"Meclisi basın artık hiç takatim kalmadı"* 

*01.11.2009 / gazeteport.com*

*Bir Ergenekon sanığı, Silivri’deki duruşma aralarında sanıklar arasında geçen konuşmaları 7 sayfalık dilekçe ile Ergenekon savcılarına ulaştırdı. Dilekçede birbirinden ilginç iddialar var.*


*İSTANBUL-* Danıştay saldırısı davası ile Ergenekon davasının birleşmesinin ardından ilginç gelişmeler yaşanmaya başlandı. Geçen hafta üç gün süren sonusunda laf arasında üstü örtülü bir yerlere mesajlar gönderen Danıştay tetikçisi Alparslan Arslan’ın duruşma aralarında da boş durmadığı savcılara ulaşan bir dilekçe ile ortaya çıktı. Arslan’ın, Danıştay saldırısının azmettirici oldukları iddia edilen Veli Küçük ve Muzaffer Tekin’i “Meclis’i basın artık. Takatim kalmadı” diye tehdit ettiği iddia edildi. 


*SAVCILARA 7 SAYFALIK DİLEKüE* 
Ergenekon davası kapsamında yargılanan bir sanık, soruşturma savcılarına ilginç bir dilekçe gönderdi. Adının gizli tutulmasını ve kamuoyuna yansımasını istemeyen sanık, kendi el yazısıyla yazdığı dilekçesinde duruşma öncesi yaşananları anlattı. Star’ın ulaştığı yedi sayfalık dilekçede, duruşmalardan önce sanıkların alındığı bekleme odasında Arslan ile Ergenekon sanıklarının yüzyüze geldiği ve ilginç diyaloglar geçtiği iddia edildi. 


*TEKİN VE KüüüK’E: NE DURUYORSUNUZ* 
Dilekçedeki iddialara göre, tetikçi Arslan’ın Danıştay cinayetini azmettirdiği öne sürülen Veli Küçük ve Yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin ile ümraniye bombalarının sahibi olduğu ileri sürülen Oktay Yıldırım’dan bir an önce darbeyi gerçekleştirmelerini istedi. Duruşma salonuna alınmak için koridordan geçirilen Küçük, Tekin ve Yıldırım’a seslenen Arslan’ın ‘’Meclisi basın artık, ne duruyorsunuz. Takatim kalmadı’’ dediği ileri sürüldü. 


*ARSLAN: BAşBAKAN’I İNDİRİN ARIK* 
Adının gizli tutulmasını isteyen Ergenekon sanığı dilekçesinde, diğer Ergenekon sanıklarının Alparslan Arslan’a yönelik tutumlarını da ayrıntıyarıyla anlattı. Duruşma aralarında ve duruşmaya giriş çıkışlarda yaşanan bazı olayları da şöyle anlattı: ‘’Sanık emekli Albay Fikri Karadağ, Emin Gürses ve Zekeriya üztürk’ün salona alınırken Alparslan’a selam verdiklerini gördüm. Arslan da bu kişilere dönerek, ‘Başbakan’ı indirin’ diye bağırdı.’’


*‘DARBE OLACAK DIşARI üIKACAğIM’* 
Alparslan Arslan’ın Danıştay saldırısının ardından yakalanır yakalanmaz polise verdiği ilk ifadesinde “Siz kimsiniz be, birkaç ay sonra darbe olacak ve ben elimi kolumu sallaya sallaya dışarıya çıkacağım” dediği ortaya çıkmıştı. Arslan Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki bir duruşmada da ‘’Yakında darbe olacak ve ben serbest kalacağım’’ diye bağırmıştı. Ergenekon iddianamelerinde tetikçi Arslan’ın “Cinayeti işledikten sonra yakalansa bile yapılacak darbenin ardından serbest bırakılacağına inandırıldığı” vurgulanmıştı. 


*‘Dengeyi bulursam Tekin kafayı yiyebilir’*
Danıştay tetikçisi Alparslan Arslan çapraz sorgusunda, Danıştay saldırısının azmettiricisi olarak suçlanan emekli Yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin’i üstü örtülü tehdit etmişti. Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün’ün ‘’Sanıkları burada mı tanıdın?’’ sorusuna Arslan ‘’Uzak durmak lazım, başka gideceğim yerim yok. Muzaffer Tekin’i parçalayabilirim. Dengeyi bulursam kafayı yiyebilir’’ demişti. Arslan, ‘’Bizim yaptığımız pislikler ortaya çıkarsa insanların midesi bulanır’’ sözüyle de dikkat çekmişti. 


*Darbe bekleyen sadece o değildi*

• Ergenekon üst düzey yöneticisi olduğu iddiasıyla yargılanan emekli Orgeneral şener Eruygur, Sarıkız, Ayışığı, Yakamoz ve Eldiven kod adlı darbe planları yapmıştı. 

• Mustafa Balbay’ın darbe günlüklerindeki “16 Ocak 2004” tarihli notta, İlhan Selçuk’un, şener Eruygur’a “Biz sizinle beraberiz. Bir kez daha yenilen tarafta olursak, hiç istemiyorum. Bundan korkuyorum” dediği belirtiliyor. Selçuk, Madanoğlu Cuntası ile birlikte darbe hazırlığı yaptığı iddiasıyla cezaevinde yatmıştı. 

• Veli Küçük, 2003’te Alman National Zeitung gazetesine “Uzun bir süredir darbe olmadı. Bunu büyük bir hata olarak görüyorum. Ancak yakın bir gelecekte darbe olacak” demişti. 

* Kemal Alemdaroğlu ile ümit Sayın’ın, TSK’da emir komuta zinciri dışında 1960 darbesi gibi 2008 Mart’ında bir darbe yapılacağı konuşmaları iddianameye girmişti. 

(Star Gazetesi)

----------


## bozok

*Islak mektupta şaşırtıcı benzerlik* 


*01.11.2009 / gazeteport.com*


*AK Parti Milletvekili Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat, “Islak imzalı demokrasiye müdahale belgesi ile birlikte gönderilen ve bir subayın yazdığı belirtilen isimsiz ihbar mektubu ile bizlere bir kaç yıl önce Sarıkız ve Ayışığı darbelerini ihbar amacıyla gönderilen mektup neredeyse aynı elden çıkmış kadar benzer. Bu çok şaşırtıcı” dedi.*

*ANKARA-* AK Parti Milletvekili Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat, Limak Holding’in Patronu Nihat üzdemir’in davetlisi olarak Sabiha Gökçen Havalimanı açılışına katılmak üzere İstanbul’a giderken uçakta şunları söyledi:

“Ben Ak Parti yönetimindeyken bana ve bazı arkadaşlarıma, üst düzey komutanlardan bazılarının TSK içinde Sarıkız ve Ayışığı darbelerini planladıklarını haber veren isimsiz bir ihbar mektubu gönderilmişti. şimdi, gündemde Albay Dursun üiçek’in ıslak imzasının da olduğu bu ihbar mektubu var. Dikkatlice okudum. ünceki ile karşılaştırdım. Bana bir kaç yıl önce gönderilen mektuptaki üslup ve yazılım tarzı ile dikkat çekici benzerlikler içeriyor. Neredeyse aynı el tarafından kaleme alınmış gibi. Bu çok dikkat çekici. Bağımsız ve tarafsız yargının sürdürdüğü soruşturmanın kesin sonucunun beklenmesı gerekli. Ancak, ıslak imzalı bir belge de ortada. Bunu da gözardı etmek mümkün değil.” 

*ENDİşE OLMASIN*
Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül de hem TSK’nın hem de sivil savcılığın oldukça titiz bir soruşturma yürüttüğünü belirterek, şunları anlattı: “Kimse merak etmesin gerçek neyse ortaya çıkar. Silahlı kuvvetlerimiz ve savcılıklarımız bu olayı aydınlatacaktır. Adı geçen Albay Dursun üiçek de ifade vermesi gerekiyorsa adliyeye gelecektir. Daha önce de verdi. Bunda endişe edilecek ya da abartılacak bir şey yok. Onemli olan kurumlarımızın bu süreçte yıpratılmaması.” 

(Hürriyet)

* * *

*OKUYUCU YORUMLARI:*

*mehmet hazırol 01/11/2009 13:19:39* 


bende bir mektup hatırlıyorum; uyuşturucu kaçakçılığında kullanılan TIR larla ilişkiniz vardı o ne oldu acaba?. sadece partideki görevinizden alınmanız AK landınız anlamımı taşıyor?.. 


*HSN UğUR 01/11/2009 12:04:12* 


Madem bir dava açıldı sonucu beklenmeden neden AKP liler sağından solundan müdahil olarak işi sulandırıyorlar analamıyorum.AKP liler illede bir davaya müdahil olup adalete yardımcı olmak istiyorlarsa Denizfeneri dava ortada duruyor hem davayı sonuçlandırırlar hemde... 

...

----------


## bozok

*Askere 'gel, gel' yapıyorlar* 


*Safile Usul*
*gazeteport.com* 
*31.10.2009* 



Evet, 6 asker cuma günü İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na ifade vermek için gitti.

üünkü Genelkurmay askerlerin ifade vermeye gitmemesi halinde yaratılacak gümbürtü ve spekülasyonu istemedi.

şu anda ve mevcut yasama çerçevesinde askerlerin sivil savcılığa gitmesinin zorunlu olduğunu hiç kimse iddia edemez.

Dolayısıyla askerler gitmeyebilirdi.

Ama gittiler.

üünkü Genelkurmay daha fazla bir zorlamayı istemedi.

Neden?

üünkü, askere,* “Gel, gel”* yapılıyor.

Yani, gürültüye, spekülasyona ve kamuoyu önünde ağız dalaşına çağrılıyor.

Mahalle ve sokak* “delikanlıları”* tahrik amaçlı olarak, *“Gel, gel de….”* diye çağırırlar ya.

üyle işte, aynen.

Neden?

üünkü, asker ağız dalaşı meydanına gelecek…..

Gerilim artacak.

Hükümet gerilimin arasından yükselip, seçimde voleyi çakacak.

Tadına doyum olur mu?

Gel, gel.

Meydana gel.

Seçim öncesi gel.

Sandığım dolsun.

Sefam olsun.

Gel, gel.

Ki, bir dahaki bir tatlı seçim sonrasında öteki rounda daha kolay geçeyim.

Asker işte bu meydana gelmedi.

Cuma günkü olayın özeti budur.

Peki, perşembe gününün, yani 29 Ekim’in özeti nedir?

Genelkurmay Başkanı sabahtan itibaren (televizyondaki kamera görüntülerinden izledim) mesafe koydu.

Başbakan’a, kendisiyle herhangi birini, mesela Hasan Iğsız’ı veya bir başkasını görevden almak için masaya oturulamayacağını hissettirmek için gün boyu gerilimini yansıttı.

Hani, birinden bir şey isteyip isteyemeyeceğinizi daha konuşmadan yüzünden anlar, lafa ona göre girersiniz ya.

Başbakan o masaya oturduğunda GK Başkanı’nın sınırını bilerek oturdu.

Ki, bunun da ötesinde Başbakan’ın Taraf’ta hayal görenlerin yazdığı gibi* “Hasan Iğsız’ı al”* demek gibi bir niyeti zaten yoktu.
Başbakan bunun için bir-iki veya üç-dört roundun daha gerekli olduğunu biliyor.

Zaman faktörüne oynuyor.

Taşlar tek tek ilerler ya.

Masaya oturduklarında iki taraf da mesafeliydi ama birbirlerinin sınırlarını biliyorlardı.

Başbakan Başbuğ’dan belge haberlerinin çok rahatsız edici olduğunu ve gereğinin yapılmasını rica etti.

Başbuğ, *“Birşey var ise yaparız”* dedi. (orda değildim, analiz ediyorum)

*“Var ise”* dedi.

Yani, *“Eğer, var ise….”*

Konuşmada koyduğu sınır buydu.

Aklındaki bir başka sınır da askeri, sivil yargıda hallaç pamuğu gibi attırmaya koyduğu gönül sınırıydı ama konuşmada gönül sınırları değil, mevcut güçler dengesine göre ve buna uygun bir retorikle ele alınan konular vardı.

Başbuğ, *“Birşey var ise, tespit edilirse”* dedi.

Başbakan,* “Tamam”* dedi.

Yargılama usulü hakkında* “hemfikir olundu.”*

*“Sivil savcı da yetkili, askeri savcı da, bir ortasından gidilir”* dendi.

Konuşma sonrası açıklamayı Başbakanlık yaptı.

Bundan önceki buluşmalarda Genelkurmay da kendi açıklamasını yapmıştı, ama….

Asker, yapılan *“Gel, gel”* e icabet etmemeyi uygun gördü.

Biraz yutkunmayı tercih etti.

29 Ekim’den bir başka özet.

Ankara’da iki tane resepsiyon, iki tane kutlama vardı.

Gül ve eşi Köşk’te, Genelkurmay kendi binasında.

Bir başka özet.

Hükümete yakın ve,* “Vur, vur, yık”* diye bağrışan gazeteler Cumhuriyet kutlamasını bu sene manşetlerine geçen seneden çok çok daha az yansıttılar.

Mesela.

Star iki tane gazete kabıyla çıktı.

İlk sayfada, *“Büyük gün yarın”* yazıyordu.

Konu Cumhuriyet Bayramı ile ilgisiz kelalaka bir şeydi.

Büyük günleri başka birşeydi onların.

İçerdeki kapakta ise, çok mütevazice bir Cumhuriyet Bayramı değinmesi vardı.

Vakit’in manşeti, *“cuntacılar”*dı.

Geçen sene daha bir Cumhuriyet Bayramcısı idiler.

Bu sene ise, daha bir *“dik”.*

Taşlarının hamle yaptığını düşünüp, ağızlarını ona göre büküyorlar, zira.

………………………………….



*“Hamle”* dedim.

İçinde bulunduğumuz ve atideki makro siyasal tabloyu oluşturan/oluşturacak temel öge….

Taş hamlelerinin mahiyeti ve ilerleme güçleridir.

Birşey daha.

Ben vatandaş, askerin vole çaktıracak yükseltilere girmemesini diliyorum.


...

----------


## bozok

*Başbakanlık açıklamasının izini sürelim...* 

Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan ile Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ arasında heyecanla beklenen görüşmenin gerçekleşmesinden sonra Başbakanlık'tan yapılan yazılı açıklama, *''krizi dondurmak''* olarak yorumlandı. 


Oldukça özenli cümlelerle bezenmiş olan açıklamanın kim tarafından kaleme alındığı bilinmiyor, ancak o açıklamaya *“memur kaleminin”* üstünde bir elin değdiği kesin. 


Bir kere açıklamada, Başbakan’ın Pakistan’da “Döner dönmez Genelkurmay Başkanı’mla görüşeceğim” demesinin aksine, görüşmenin “rutin bir görüşme olduğunun”* altı ” Başbakan Sayın Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, bugün saat 18.30’da Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Sayın İlker Başbuğ’u kabul ederek, haftalık olağan görüşmesini gerçekleştirmiştir”* cümlesiyle çizilmiş. 


Oysa Başbakan Pakistan’da, “Döner dönmez Genelkurmay Başkanı’mla görüşeceğim” ve “TSK böyle bir lekeyi kaldıramaz” derken, hem olayın kendisine, hem de Genelkurmay Başkanı Başbuğ ile yapacağı görüşmeye olağanüstü bir önem atfetmiş oldu… Konu madem “haftalık rutin görüşmede” ele alınacaktı, o zaman Başbakan daha temkinli cümleler kurup, “Dönüşte zaten Genelkurmay Başkanı ile haftalık olağan görüşmemiz var, bu konu da gündeme gelebilir” diyemez miydi? 


Kaldı ki, önceki günkü görüşmenin ne kadar “haftalık olağan görüşme” olduğu da tartışılır. Sırf perşembe günü yapıldı diye bunun böyle olduğunu savunan varsa diyecek bir şey yok ama Erdoğan ile Başbuğ arasındaki *“olağan görüşme” ritminin özellikle askeri mahkemelerle ilgili yasanın* gece yarısı Meclis’ten geçirilmesinden sonra bir hayli bozulduğunu da biliyoruz. Neyse, yine de bu görüşmenin “olağan olduğunu” kabul etmek herkesin yararınadır. 


Görüşmeden yansıyan hava, görünürde ortada bir gazete haberinden başka bir şey yokken Başbakan ta yurt dışından “kriz alarmı” vermesine rağmen araya Cumhuriyet Bayramı’nın girdiği süreçte ayakların suya erdiğini ve tansiyonu düşürme kararı alındığını gösteriyor. Oysa, Taraf gazetesi gibi mahfillerin yaymaya çalıştığı *hava, “Başbakan gelir gelmez Genelkurmay Başkanı’nı çağıracak, hesap soracak ve istifasını isteyecek”* yönündeydi. Bir kısım cenahta böyle bir “umut” doğmuştu. 


Yalnız, Taraf’taki “Başbakan kelle isteyecek” haberinin yalanlanmamış olması hala manidardır. *“Koskoca Başbakanlık Taraf’ı mı muhatap alacak?” diyen varsa,* bu yaklaşımın ne kadar geçersiz olduğunu Haziran ayından beri yaşadıklarımızdan biliyoruz. Taraf pek ala da muhatap alınması kaçınılmaz olan ve şimdiye kadar da muhatap alınmış olan bir gazetedir. Acaba bu “üağırıp haddini bildirecek” haberi AKP koridorlarında biraz da hoşa gitmiş olabilir mi? Hani, “Esmesen de gürle” manasında? 


Başbakanlık açıklamasında, *kimilerinin “Demokrasiye müdahale planı” dedikleri (sahte veya gerçek) belgeden “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı” diye* söz edilmesi de dikkat çekmiştir. Biliyorsunuz, gelinen nokta itibarıyla, biraz satır aralarında kalmış olsa da “İrtica ile mücadele ne zaman suç oldu?” diye bir tartışma konumuz daha başlamış bulunmaktadır. “Demokrasiye müdahale planı” derseniz kimseye diyecek bir şey kalmaz ama “İrtica ile mücadele planı” denilirse, “İrtica ile mücadele suç mu?” sorusu ister istemez gündeme gelir. Acaba, Başbakanlık açıklamasını yazan kişi veya kişiler, bu ifadeyi kullanırken bu hususları düşündüler mi? Yani, olay belgeye “irtica ile mücadele planı” demek bir tercihi veya bir uzlaşıyı mı yansıtıyor? 


Başbakan ile Başbuğ arasındaki görüşmeden sonra dikkat çeken bir gelişme de *adliyeye çağrılmış olan ve aralarında Albay Dursun üiçek’in de bulunduğu subayların, savcıların çağrısına icabet etmeleri oldu.* Oysa subaylar, savcılar tarafından tam bir hafta önce ifadeye çağrılmışlardı. Bu konuda Erdoğan ile Başbuğ arasındaki görüşmenin beklendiği anlaşılıyor. Tabii konunun görüşmede gündeme geldiği de ortaya çıkmış oluyor. şimdi şuna bakacağız: İfadesi alınan subaylardan bazıları, *özelikle Dursun üiçek, “yeni deliller kapsamında” tutuklanmaları talebiyle mahkemeye sevk edilecekler mi?* 


Eğer öyle olur ve de tutuklanırlarsa, *“kelle verme süreci”* başlamış demektir.



yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / 31.10.2009 / kentgazetesi.com

----------


## bozok

*İz sürmeye devam...* 

Dünkü yazımızda, Başbakan ile Genelkurmay Başkanı arasında *''ıslak imza''* konusunda ne gibi *''uzlaşılar''* veya *''anlaşmazlıklar''* yaşandığını, sürecin bundan sonraki aşamalarını izleyerek anlayabileceğimizi belirtmiş ve ikili zirve sonrasında Başbakanlık Basın Merkezi tarafından yapılan açıklamanın şifrelerini çözmeye çalışmıştık. 


Bu bağlamda, savcılık tarafından *“ihtarlı”* olarak ifadeye çağrılan subayların durumu önemliydi. *“Eğer tutuklanmaları söz konusu olursa kelle verme süreci başlamıştır”* demiştik. Ancak basının önceki gün Beşiktaş Adliyesi’ne gelen subaylar hakkında sağlıklı bilgi alamadığı ortaya çıktı. İfade vermeye gelen subaylar, hakim ve savcıların giriş yaptığı kapıdan binaya alındıkları için, basın mensupları içeri girenlerin kimliğini tespit edemedi.


Gelenler arasında Albay Dursun üiçek’in de bulunduğu haberinin sadece bir *“tahmini”* yansıttığı ortaya çıktı. Yani dün itibarıyla ortaya çıkan durum şudur: Olay belge çerçevesinde daha önce ifadesi alınan subaylar, kendilerine yapılan *“ihtarlı”* çağrıya rağmen ifade vermeye gitmediler. Gidenlerin biri *“şüpheli”*, diğerleri *“tanık”* sıfatıyla çağrılan personeldi. Adı bilinmeyen ihbarcı subayın mektubunda adı geçen bu 8 kişi, ifadelerinin alınmasının ardından adliyeden ayrıldılar.


Sorgulamalara ilişkin basında dün çıkan haberlere göre, Bilgisayarların harddisklerinin ortadan kaldırılıp kaldırılmadığı sorulan personel, kısa ve net olarak iddiaları yalanladı ve *“iddiaların kesinlikle hayal mahsulu olduğunu”* söyledi.


Ve yine dün itibarıyla, şaşırtıcı bir gelişme daha yaşandı. İddiaların odağındaki isim olan ve *“İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı”*nın altında imzası bulunduğu öne sürülen Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’e ve avukatına ifadeye çağrılmalarına ilişkin bir tebligat ulaşmamıştı!


üiçek’in avukatı, gazetecilerin *“Albay neden gelmedi?”* sorusuna, *“Albay görevinin başında”* yanıtını vermekteydi. Oysa, bu *“imza”* olayını son derece taraflı ve yakın biçimde takip eden bir kısım medya, tam bir haftadır *“Bugün de gelmediler!”* şeklinde yayın yapmaktaydı. Bir haftadır bu şekilde *“sıcak takip gazeteciliği”* yapılırken, ıslak imzalı belgenin aslının yetkili makamların elinde olduğu haberini anında doğrulayan savcılık, bu kez sessiz kalmıştı nedense…


*Kamuoyu da bu subaylara ihtarlı çağrı gittiğine inanmış ve o yönde bir beklentiye girmişti. Meğer çağırmamışlar!*


Peki neden çağırmamışlar?


Ortaya yeni bir delil çıktığına göre *(öyle iddia ediliyor)* yeniden ifadeye çağrılmaları gerekmiyor muydu? Hatta, savcıların Albay üiçek’in bir önceki sorguda *“yeterli delil elde edilemediği”* gerekçesiyle tutuklandıktan 24 saat sonra serbest bırakılmasına, madem ellerinde belgenin aslı var, bu kez daha güçlü biçimde itiraz etmeleri gerekmiyor muydu?


*“Bugün de gelmediler”* şeklinde *“interaktif”* yayın yapan gazeteler de susup kaldı bu konuda; dolayısıyla bizler ne olup bittiği konusunda karanlıkta kaldık.


*şunu mu anlamalıyız?:*


*Erdoğan ile Başbuğ, askeri savcılık tarafından başlatılan soruşturma tamamlanmadan, sivil savcılığın devreye “gereğinden fazla girmemesi” konusunda anlaşmaya mı vardılar? Herkes bu yüzden mi sustu?*


ATV’nib şu haberine ne dersiniz?:


*“Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı’ Adli Tıp Kurumu’nun, Albay Dursun üiçek tarafından hazırlandığı sonucuna vardığı İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı belgesinin ıslak imzalı halini 5 ayrı kuruma incelenmesi için gönderecek. Fotokopi belgeyle ilgili ilk soruşturmayı takipsizlikle sonuçlandıran Askeri Savcılık, ıslak imzalı belgeyi, Jandarma Kriminal Daire Başkanlığı, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü Kriminal Polis Laboratuvarları Dairesi Başkanlığı, İstanbul üniversitesiAdli Tıp Enstitüsü, Güzel Sanatlar Fakültesi öğretim üyeleri ve bazı özel hastanelerin laboratuvarlarında inceletecek. Belge ile ilgili hazırlanacak kriminal inceleme raporu, üiçek ve diğer askeri personel hakkında yürütülecek soruşturmada önemli bir rol oynayacak.”*


*“Beklenmesine”* karar verilen *“hukuki süreç”* bu süreç olmasın?


*“Hiç öyle şey olur mu? Başbakan ve Genelkurmay Başkanı yargı sürecine nasıl müdahale edebilirler?”* diyenleri duyar gibiyim ama bu söylediklerine kendileri de inanmıyorlardır herhalde…


Kaldı ki, Başbakanlık tarafından yapılan açıklama *“yargı süreçleri hakkında”* bir takım kararlar alındığının bizzat kanıtı değil mi?



yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / 01.11.2009 / kentgazetesi.com

----------


## bozok

*Türköne, Ergenekon sanığı olmaktan mı korkuyor?*



ünce* “Apo’ya paşa unvanı verilsin”* diyen, sonra da Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin tasfiye edilerek yerine Osmanlı’daki *“Nizam-ı Cedid Ordusu”*nun kurulmasını isteyen eskinin ülkücüsü, bugünün “demokrasi kahramanı” Mümtazer Türköne’ye birkaç sorum var: 

* 1990’lı yıllarda dönemin Başbakanı Tansu üiller’in danışmanlığını yaptınız mı?

* Yaptıysanız, üiller’in* “derin devlet”*i savunmak için söylediği, *“Bu devlet için kurşun atan da yiyen de şereflidir”* sözünün patenti, iddia edildiği gibi size ait olabilir mi?

* O dönemde birlikte çalıştığınız kişiler arasında bugün Ergenekon davasında yargılanmakta olanlar var mı?

* Varsa... Acaba bugünkü *“Kürtçülüğünüzün”* ve asker karşıtlığınızın asıl nedeni, eski ilişkilerinizi inkar çabası olabilir mi?

* Ergenekon soruşturmasının bir gün zat-ı alinize kadar uzanabileceği ihtimali hiç aklınıza geldi mi?




MUSTAFA MUTLU / VATAN GZT. / 01.11.2009

----------


## bozok

*Hilmi üzkök'ün tanık olarak dinlenmesi talep edildi*


*02.11.2009 / Ayşegül USTA / İSTANBUL, (DHA)*



ERGENEKON Davası'nın tutuklu sanıklarından Kurmay Albay Mustafa Koç’un avukatı Hasan Gürbüz, mahkemeye verdiği dilekçe ile Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu’nda (CüG) yer aldıkları iddia edilen sanıklar emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur, Mustafa Koç ve Albay Cihandar Hasanhanoğlu’nun savunmalarının sırayla alınmasını, ardından da eski Genelkurmay Başkanlarından emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök’ün tanık olarak dinlenmesini istedi.

Avukat Hasan Gürbüz, dilekçesinin devamında davanın tutuklu sanıklarından olan müvekkili Mustafa Koç’un Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’nda çalıştığı 2003-2004 dönemindeki 9 aylık görev süresinde Cumhuriyetçi üalışma Grubu içersinde yer aldığı ve bu grubun darbe planları yaptığının iddia edildiğini ifade etti.

İkinci Ergenekon davasının sanıklarından şener Eruygur, Levent Ersöz, Hasan Atilla Uğur ve Cihandar Hasanhanoğlu’nun da bu grup içersinde yer aldığının öne sürüldüğünü belirten avukat Hasan Gürbüz, aralarında irtibat kurulan sanıkların sorgu ve savunmalarının birbiri ardısıra yapılmasının yargılama bütünlüğü, gerçeğin ortaya çıkması ve savunmalar açısından daha faydalı olacağını söyledi.



*MİLLİYET*

----------


## bozok

*AKP'li üzdalga'dan Genelkurmay'a sert eleştiri*


*02.11.2009 / MİLLİYET GZT.*



AKP Ankara Milletvekili Haluk üzdalga, Genelkurmay’ı "İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı" nedeniyle sert eleştirerek, *"TSK maalesef eşi az görülen bir yıpranma ve itibar kaybı yaşadı"* dedi.

AKP’li üzdalga, yaptığı yazılı açıklamada, herkesin yürütülen soruşturmanın sonucunu beklemesi ve olayın hukuki sonucuna saygılı olması gerektiğini vurgulayarak, şunları söyledi: 

"Ancak hukuki süreç yürürken yapılması gereken şeylerde var. üncelikle TSK dahil herkesin, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı tarafından yürütülen soruşturmaya yardımcı olması, hukuki süreci zorlaştırıcı bir tavırdan kaçınması gerekiyor. Ana en önemlisi, ordu yönetiminde köklü bir zihniyet ve işleyiş değişimine duyulan şiddetli ihtiyacın karşılanmasıdır. TSK’nın modern demokrasilerin ordusu niteliğini kazanması için böyle bir dönüşüm şarttır." 

Hazırlanan planın demokratik düzene karşı açık bir meydan okuma anlamına geldiğini vurgulayan üzdalga*,"Plan ve ilişkili belgelerin içeriği aynı zamanda, elem verici düzeyde çarpık bir fikir yapısını ve sağlıksız bir zihniyet yansıtıyor"* dedi. üzdalga açıklamasında şu görüşlere yer verdi: 

"Son gelişmeler, aşırı ölçüde siyasete bulaşmış bir ordu görüntüsü vermektedir. TSK mutlaka ve mutlaka siyaset dışına çıkmak zorundadır. Askerler, mesleki konular hariç, artık medya manşetlerine konu olmamalıdır. İkincisi, ordunun özerk bir kurum olduğu, sadece kendi iç kurallarına göre yönetilen bir yapı olduğu hayalini besleyenler, artık bu hayallerinden vazgeçmeliler. TSK, milleti temsil eden ve demokratik seçimler sonunda işbaşına gelen hükümetlerin emri altında görev yapan bir kurumdur.

TSK’nın, hızla değişen dünya ve Türkiye’nin 21.yy’daki yükselen yürüyüşüyle olumlu bir ilişki durumunda olabilmesi de, böyle bir köklü zihniyet ve işleyiş yenilenmesine bağlıdır. İhtiyaç duyulan yenilenmeyi, eski zihniyetin tasarruf amacıyla küçültülmüş veya kısaltılmış ucuz baskısıyla sağlamak mümkün değildir.

Hem bu dönüşümleri gerçekleştirmenin, hem de mesleğine ve mesleki başarıya odaklanmış bir orduyu hazır bulundurmanın sorumluluğu öncelikle TSK’nın önder kadrosunu oluşturan değerli yüksek düzey komutanlarımıza aittir. Ancak ihtiyaç olduğunda, işbaşında hangi hükümet bulunursa bulunsun, siyasi iradenin üstlendiği sorumluluğun gerektirdiği adımları atacağı da muhakkaktır."


(ANKA)

----------


## bozok

*Islak imzayı inceleyen Adli Tıpçılar'a suç duyurusu*

*02.11.2009 / Ayşegül USTA / İSTANBUL,(DHA)* 




ERGENEKON Soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan ve bürosunda, *“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı”*nın ele geçirildiği öne sürülen avukat Serdar üztürk’ün avukatı Demet Reçber, belgenin altındaki imzanın Kıdemli Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in eli ürünü olduğuna dair rapor hazırlayan 3 Adlı Tıpçı hakkında sahte resmi belge düzenlemek, görevi kötüye kullanmak ve bilirkişinin gerçeğe aykırı mütalaa vermesi gerekçesi ile Bakırköy Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na suç duyurusunda bulundu.

İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı belgesinin altındaki imzaya ilişkin görüş bildiren Prof. Dr. Bülent üner, Hacı Mehmet Akın ve Lokman Başer’in tutuklanmaya sevk edilmelerini talep eden avukat Demet Reçber, Türkiye’de internet üzerinden veya resmi alımla* ’ıslak imza makinesi’* alan tüm şahısların ve resmi kuruluşların (Emniyet İstihbarat ve MİT gibi) belirlenerek, bu makinelere soruşturma sonuna kadar el konulmasını talep etti.

Avukat Demet Reçber dilekçesinin devamında altında Dursun üiçek’in ıslak imzasının bulunduğu öne sürülen İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı belgesinin, Adli Tıp Kurumu’ndaki yerleşik uygulama gereğince kurulun tüm uzmanlarının katılımı ile incelenmediğini öne sürdü. Demet Reçber, imzası bulunan Hacı Mehmet Akın ile Lokman Başer’in belge incelenmeden bir hafta önce Adli Tıp Kurumu’na atandığını ve grafolog olmadıklarını, tıp doktoru olarak uzman olmadıkları bir alanda inceleme yaparak görüş bildirdiklerini idda etti.

Hacı Mehmet Akın ve Lokman Beşer’in belgeyi inceleyerek, *"Belgenin ıslak imzaya sahip olduğu ve imzanın Albay Dursun üiçek’in eli ürünü olduğu kanaatine varıldığı"* yönünde görüş bildirdiklerini ifade eden Demet Reçber, Adli Tıp Kurumu Fizik İhtisas Dairesi Başkanı Prof. Dr. Bülent üner’in de incelemeye katılmadığı halde, usul gereği raporu imzaladığını iddia etti.

İnceleme heyetinin özel olarak atandığı ve bilinçli olarak sahte mütalaa verdiklerinin ortaya çıktığı öne süren Demet Reçber, sahteciliğin ortaya çıkarılması için belge aslının İstanbul Teknik üniversitesi, Jandarma Kriminal Laboratuar ve TüBİTAK’ta incelenerek ıslak imzanın orjinal belgeye Haziran 2009 tarihinden sonra atılıp atılmadığının tespiti gibi çeşitli incelemelerin yapılmasını istedi.

Avukat Demet Reçber ayrıca belge de gerçekten bir ıslak imza bulunup bulunmadığını varsa Albay üiçek’in el ürünü olup olmadığının da tespit edilmesini talep etti.



*MİLLİYET*

----------


## bozok

*Genelkurmay’dan Naklen Yayın!..* 


*Meyyal UYGUR* 
*Açık İstihbarat*
*30.10.2009*



1 Temmuz’da *“Bir kağıtla işgal hazırlıkları”*nı anlatırken,* “O kağıt parçasının aslını dahi imal edebilirler”* demiştim…Hakikaten ancak Pentagon-CIA destekli Holivud filmlerinde görebileceğimiz olaylara tanık oluyoruz. 

*“TSK’yla Mücadele Birimi”* Taraf Gazetesi, artık aklın ve bilimin sınırlarını zorlayarak, Genelkurmay’da yaşanan tartışma ve hazırlıkları naklen yayınlamaya başladı. O kadar ki, toplantıya katılanların ruh ve yüz hallerini bile görüyor. Islak imzayla ilgili olarak Vatan ve Akşam Gazetelerinde yer alan soruları Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Adli Müşaviri Tuğgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu’nun hazırlayıp, bir gazeteye telefonla doğrudan, diğerine dolaylı yoldan ilettiğini tespit ediyor. üubuklu’nun, askerlerin sivil mahkemelerde yargılanmasını öngören yasanın iptali için Anayasa Mahkemesi üyeleriyle görüştüğünü de biliyor…Hatta hatta, o belge ortaya çıksa da, çıkmasa da Karargah’ta oluşan, *“Orgeneral Başbuğ’un ya emekli e-di-lecek ya emekli e-di-lecek”* kanaatine ulaştığı gibi, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın aklından geçenleri okuyor. Erdoğan, Başbuğ’la görüşmesinde *“1. Ordu Komutanı Iğsız’ın açığa alınmasını isteyecek”*miş.Bu son iki husus* duyum mudur, kayıtlı servisi midir, yoksa Başbakan’a yapması gerekenlere ilişkin tebligat mıdır,* yakında anlarız!.. 

Madem kalemi olan yazıyor, o halde biz de _-kesinlikle Tuğgeneral üubuklu veya Karargah’tan birilerinden doğrudan veya dolaylı gelmemiştir-_ bir senaryo yazıp, bazı sorular yöneltelim: 

Emperyalizm bizden ne istiyor? Kıbrıs, Ermenistan ve Güneydoğu’yu? Artık Taraf’ın gülü olan Yasemin üongar, Milliyet’te *“Vaşington Yıldızı”* iken _(Milliyet’e galiba yeni bir Vaşington yıldızı kondurulacak)_, bizimkilerin ABD’ye, *“Yapmak istiyoruz, ama milliyetçiler ve TSK engel”* dediğini defalarca yazdı. şimdi bu iki somut veriden hareketle senaryomuzu kurgulayalım. 

-ünce yurt içindeki imkanlarla tüm direnç noktalarının telefonları dinlemeye alınır. Yumuşak karınlar tespit edilir, yani fizibilite çalışması yapılır.

-Direncin devasa boyutta olacağı anlaşılınca, yurtdışından sadece bazı devletlerin istihbarat birimlerinde kullanılmak üzere üretilen milyonlarca dolar değerinde iki yeni makine gelir, *“hediye”* babından *“emin ellere”* teslim edilir. *“üzel ve merkezi”* bir yere konuşlanan bu makineler öyle marifetlidir ki, aynı anda binlerce kişi dinlenebildiği gibi, konuşmalar anında ister bilgisayara kaydedilir, ister dökümü yapılır. Bunlar günü gününe ilgili mercilere intikal ettirilir. Makinenin programını yapan *“hediye”* sahibinin de her şeyi anında izleme imkanına sahip olduğunu söylemeye her halde gerek yok. 

-Yığınak tamamlandıktan sonra, düğmeye basılır, operasyonlar başlar. Gözaltılar, tutuklamalar olur. Bir taşla iki kuş misali, o sırada operasyondan kurtulanlar paranoyak yapılır. İnsanlar telefonla konuşmaktan, birbiriyle görüşmekten korkar hale gelir. Kimi kişiler, özellikle bazı hedef kurumlar, cep telefonlarını dışarıda bıraktırmak gibi tedbirlerle, izlenmekten kurtulmaya çalışır. 

-Bu furyadan sonra beklenen *“siyasi açılımlar”*ın ilk adımları atılır. Fakat hala *“korkmayanlar”*, tırsık tırsık da olsa *“kabullenmemiz mümkün değildir”* diyenler, dahası tüm bu operasyonlar sırasında hukukun ırzına geçilmesini sorgulayıp, milletin *“kafasını bulandıran”* *“şer odakları”* bulunduğu görülür. 

-Sıra üçüncü makineye gelir. Bu makine lazerlidir, yine *“emin ellere”* hediye edilir. Artık *“muhalifler”* telefon konuşmaları değil, *“ortam”*la kuşatılır. Bu makine de en az ilk makineler kadar iş yapar. Sadece *“hedeftekiler”* değil, topyekÃ»n millet delirme noktasına gelir!..

-Dikenler epey azalınca, bir daha *“açılım*” gazına basılır, ama o ne; Bu gaz, delirme noktasındaki millete adeta doping etkisi yapar, gözler açılır…

-Derken 4. *“ıslak makine”* piyasaya çıkar!..Senaryo böyle devam eder gider!..

şimdi bu senaryonun son bölümünü ülkemizdeki gelişmelere uyarlayalım. Teknoloji sınır tanımıyor, her şey mümkün falan demeyeceğim. Zaten herkes bunu konuşup, tartışıyor. Takıldığım noktalar başka. 

*-“Kağıt parçası”*nı hazırladığı söylenen Albay Dursun üiçek, neden tutuklandı, neden 1 günde serbest bırakıldı? O sürede kaç kağıda imza attı? Son *“ıslak imza”*, üiçek’in önceki imzalarına mı, tutuklandığı sürede attığı imzalara mı benziyor? Hani imzasını değiştirdiği söylenmişti ya!..

*-“Sayın Savcım”* diye başlayan ihbar mektubunu okumuşsunuzdur. Maşallah *“He-man”* gibi biri her şeyi görmüş, her yerde bulunmuş. Böyle bir şey mümkün mü? Zor. Bir kişinin tanıklığından ziyade, BBG kamerası gibi her geri kontrol altında tutan bazı makine kayıtlarının, mektuba montajlandığı izlenimini vermiyor mu?

-Savcı, ihbar mektubunun 12 gün önce geldiğini açıklama gereği duyuyor. *“Bunun Kürt açılımının geri tepmesiyle alakası yok”* demeye getiriyor? Doğru, 12 gün önce *“Kürt açılımının”* tepeceği belli değildi, ama ne tesadüf tam da o günlerde başka bir şeyler oldu. Gazeteci Cüneyt ülsever, Genelkurmay’ın *“FG”* konusunda ABD ile pazarlığa oturduğunu iddia etti ve de Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı’nda büyük bir operasyon gerçekleşti!..Operasyon…Mektup…Kürt açılımının tepmesi…Ve ıslak imza!.. Olamaz mı? 

-CHP Lideri Baykal’ın dikkat çektiği önemli bir nokta; Son mektupla *“kağıt parçasına”* monte edilen bazı komutanların, o *“kağıt parçası”*nın hazırlandığı ve *imha edildiği”* söylenen dönemlerde, karargahta değil, başka görevlerde bulunurken, nasıl bu işe organize ettikleri hususu…Fırsattan istifade *“milli*” bilinen son birkaç ismin de hedefe oturtulması mı? Mesela TBMM’ye Türk Bayrağı’nın sokulmamasını *“atlayan”* Zaman Gazetesi’nin, *“1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız’n Malatya’daki misyoner cinayetleri soruşturmasında adı geçen askeri personel ile ilgili ihbarları soruşturmadığını”* şıp diye hatırlaması, Haçlıları keyiflendirecek çok şık bir *“jest”* değil mi? 

*-“He-man”* ihbarcımızın gönderdiği yeni *“andıçlar”*a gelince. Neymiş; Asker 22 Temmuz seçimlerinin analizini yaptırmış. Yahu ben yıllardır, CIA, Pentagon, bilumum istihbarat örgütü destekli bunun 10 misli onlarca analizi ve senaryoyu okumaktan, sizlere aktarmaktan yoruldum. Ne yani, T.C.’ni koruma ve kollama görevi olan TSK bu tür analizler yapmayacak, olası senaryolar üzerinde çalışmayacak da, pişti mi oynayacaktı? Yapmazsa ayıptır, görevini ihmaldir!..Yok, suçmuş? Madem öyle, en önce mesela şu Dışişleri Bakanlığımızın desteğiyle Türkiye’nin nasıl bölünüp, parçalanacağının senaryolarını yazan David L. Phillips’in yakasına yapışıp, *“Sen nasıl böyle andıçlar hazırlarsın, suç ortakların kim?”* diye niye sormazlar?.

İçler acısı bir haldeyiz. Herkes başıma demokrat kesilmiş, *“TSK bunu yapamaz, böyle bir olaya demokrasilerde yer yok”* diyor. Ben de diyorum ki, kusura bakmayın, *“demokrasi”* diye diye uluslararası faşizmin tesis edildiği, hukukun Habur’da tecavüze uğrayıp, bir kenara atıldığı yerde her şey olur. Siz bir yandan herkese susturucu takılıp, Anayasa ayaklar altına alınır, öte yandan TSK üzerinden demokrasi ve hukuk dersi verilmesini hazmediyor musunuz? Demem o ki, Türkiye dağ başına dönmüş, gücü gücüne yetene, akıl almaz komplolar, soygunlar yapılıyor, ama BBG evine dönmüş TSK’dan *“evliyalık*” bekleniyor!..Her şeyimiz tamam, fıstıki yeşilimiz eksik öyle mi? Gidin işinize Allah aşkına!..

Evet; 

*-“Islak imza”*nın *“Kürt ve Kürdistan açılımı”*yla (_Davutoğlu’nun Erbil ziyaretinin tarihi_ _ıslak imzadan sonra kesinleşti…Bundan önce halimiz, İngiltere Dışişleri Bakanı Miliband’ın,_ *‘Iraklı Kürt’le konuştum. Başbakan Erdoğan’ın Türkiye’deki Kürtler için cesur ve büyük şeyler yaptığı konusunda görüş birliğindeyiz”* ve _Barzani’nin yeni Başbakanı Berhem Salih’in,_ ‘Bağdat’ta Türk Başbakanı Erdoğan ile bir araya geldim. Bölgesel işbirliği için etkileyici vizyon. Irak Kürdistanı’nın Türkiye ile ilişkileri çok uzun bir yol kat etti’ _şeklindeki notlarıyla Twitter’lara düştü)_, 

-Tüm *“uyum çabalarına”* rağmen sırf bundan sonraki Genelkurmay Başkanlarını hizaya getirmek için bile olsa, İlker Başbuğ’un emekli edilmek istenmesiyle, 

-TSK İç Hizmet Kanunu’nun 35. maddesinin değiştirilmesi ve vicdani reddin kabul ettirilmesiyle, 

-Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin, askerlerin sivil mahkemelerde yargılanmasını öngören kanunu iptal etmemesini sağlamayla _(İçerdeki işbirlikçiler yetmiyor, Aydın Doğan gazetelerinde istihdam edilen eski Türkiye-AB Karma Parlamento Eşbaşkanı Lagendijk Efendi hemen aradan fırlayıp,_ *‘darbeci askerler mutlaka sivil mahkemelerde yargılansın’*_ diye Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne yol gösterdi)_, 

-Kıbrıs’ta, _“Türkiye’nin garantörlüğünün güncelleştirilmesi, Rum kesimiyle doğrudan masaya oturulması ve Rumlara bir liman açmaya hazırlanması”_ gibi yeni _“açılımlar”_ için arazi temizliği yapılmasıyla, 

-Baskın seçime bir yığınak daha yapılmasıyla yakından alakası var. 

Ama tüm bunlardan önce bir şeyle daha alakası var. Avrupa’daki PKK’lılar, Cumhuriyet Bayramı’ndan bir gün önce gelip, bayramı bize zehir edecekti. Gelemediler, onların yerine *“ıslak imza”* geldi. Böyle bir günde gümbür gümbür konuşması beklenen Genelkurmay, *“ıslak imza”*nın hesabını vermek üzere karargaha hapsedildi, Cumhuriyet Bayramı mesajının tonunu da hep birlikte gördük!..*Bu bile önemli bir merhale değil mi?* 

*TSK, Süleymaniye üuvalı ile Irak’ın kuzeyinden atılmıştı. şimdi Türkiye’den atılmasının hazırlıkları yapılıyor, eyvallah…*

*Genelkurmay Karargahı’nın önündeki sancağa ABD bayrağını çekmelerine ramak kalmış, yine de uğraşıyorlar, eyvallah…İyi ama niye?* 

üünkü içeride TSK hala, birilerinin uyanıkken bile kabusu…

üünkü Eser Karakaş adlı havarinin, görevi bitip, Ankara’dan ayrılan, *“Ulusalcıların pek sevmediği bir Amerikalı diplomat”*tan aktardığına göre, ABD’nin, *“Türkiye’de devletten güçlü bir hükümete ihtiyacı var”*!.. 

*Yeni kurbanlar vererek, bu “asimetrik psikolojik harekat”tan kurtulmanın imkan ve ihtimali kalmadığına göre, yapılacak şey bellidir; İstifayı da göze alarak, Türkiye’nin nasıl kuşatıldığını tüm açıklığıyla millete anlatmak…Milleti göreve çağırmak…* 

Bu millet gereğini mutlaka yapacak, eninde sonunda herkesin *“hakkını teslim”* edecektir. Görelim bakalım, Türk Milleti için nasıl bir *susturucu* icat edecekler!...

*Uyanık olalım, bir olalım, diri olalım. Değilse şu acı gerçeği bir kenara not edelim; Belki de bu, kutlamamıza izin verdikleri son Cumhuriyet Bayramımızdı!..*



*Kaynak:* Açık İstihbarat

----------


## bozok

*Derin Güçler...*


*Ali İhsan Gürcihan* 
*Açık İstihbarat*
*31.10.2009*




Son günlerde ülke’nin gerçek gündeminde ne vardı ?

Demokratik Açılımdan cesaret bulan bölücülerin T.C.Devleti’ni takmayan söylem ve eylemlerine karşı, vatandaşlarımız’ın ve özellikle şehit ailelerimiz ile gazilerimiz’in duyduğu haklı tepkiler. 

Başka ne vardı ?

Ermeni Açılımı nedeni ile, Azerbeycan’la olan dostluğumuzu tehlikeye sokan olumsuzluklar ve bu konuda gösterilen hassasiyetler.

Peki bu durum kime zarar veriyordu ve hangi kesimi yıpratıyordu ?

Ebette iktidar ile ona içeriden ve dışarıdan destek verenleri.

Peki halka bu konu nasıl unutturulur ve zarar nasıl önlenebilirdi ?

Her zaman olduğu gibi gündemi değiştirerek.

Halkın dikkatini çekecek yeni bir gündem ne olabilirdi ?

Elbette,demokrasi adına gürültü koparabilecek ve mağduriyeti oynayarak halkın da desteğini sağlayabilecek bir konu olmalı idi.

Hazırda böyle bir konu var mıydı ? 

Olmaz olur mu….

Silahlı Kuvvetler ya da Ergenekon’la ilgili yedekte tutulan ısmarlama bir konuyu sürersin piyasaya, iş tamam.

İşte aynı yöntem,basın yolu ile bir defa daha tekrar edildi. 

Genelkurmay’da hazırlandığı iddia edilen *“İrtica Eylem Planı”* uzun bir aradan sonra bu sefer *ISLANMIş* bir vaziyette yeniden gündeme düşürüldü.

Yanlış anlaşılmasın.

Eğer,Demokrasimiz’e ve Cumhuriyetimiz’e gerçekten zarar verecek 
bir hareket varsa,tasvip etmek elbette mümkün değildir.

Hukuk’un üstünlüğünü kabul ediyorsak Cumhurbaşkanı’nın dediği gibi herkesin hesap vermek zorunda olduğuna biz de inanıyoruz.

Ancak Cumhurbaşkanı’nın kendisi hakkındaki iddialar karşısında da Hukuk’un üstünlüğü inancı ile hesap verme konusunda bizzat örnek ve öncü olmasını bekliyoruz. 

Hukuk’a duyduğumuz bu güveni belirtirken,öte yanda Hukuk’un elindeki konuların,bazı güç odakları çıkarına hem de saptırılarak basın yolu ile bir nevi yargısız infaz yapılmasından da Hukuk adına ciddi bir endişe duyuyoruz.

üzellikle son yıllarda siyasi açıdan yaşanan her tıkanıklıkta, tekrarlanan bu çirkin yaklaşımın bir tesadüf olduğuna inanmakta da artık zorluk çekiyoruz.

Bir suç iddiasının, yargı hakimiyetinden çıkıp özellikle yandaş basın kanalı ile infaz yapılmasının,en az işlendiği iddia edilen suç kadar Hukuk’a aykırı ve Devlet adına da yüz kızartıcı bir durum olduğunu düşünüyoruz.

Ortaya çıkan bu tür haberler ve onların zamanlaması düşünüldüğünde; 

Bu faaliyetin,istihbaratçısı,teknik adamları ve basın mensubu ile eğitimli ve deneyimli* üOK üZEL EKİP* ya da *EKİPLER* tarafından bir *EYLEM PLANI*’na dayalı olarak yapıldığı endişesini de taşıyoruz.

Bu olaylarda,sızılan ve hedef alınan kurumlara,yapılanlara ve sonuçlarına bakacak olursak; bu özel ekiplerin ve onları yöneten *DERİN Güü ODAKLARI*’nın,iddia edilen *DERİN DEVLET* yapılanmasından çok daha güçlü oldukları ve meydanı boş buldukları ülkemiz’de ciddi bir *PSİKOLOJİK HARP* faaliyetine giriştikleri endişesini taşıyoruz.

Kısacası eğer bu Devlet’i kurda kuşa yem etmek ve birbirimize düşmek istemiyorsak;

Derin Devlet’i ortaya çıkaracağız iddiası ile Devleti ve özellikle Silahlı Kuvvetleri hedef tahtasına koyanların ve *“İrtica Eylem Planı”* konusunda şahin kesilenlerin , geldiğimiz bu noktada artık sözde Derin Devlet’in yanısıra, öncelikli olarak Türk Devleti’ni hedef alan gerçek *DERİN GüüLER*’i ve onların *EYLEM PLANLARI’*nı da tespit etmeleri gerektiğine inanıyoruz.

Ve işin özü diyoruz ki ;

Bu ülke’de örtülü ve kirli amaçlar uğruna faaliyet göstermesi kuvvetle muhtemel *DERİN GüüLER*’i ve *İşBİRLİKüİLERİNİ* ortaya çıkarmak,iddia edilen *DERİN DEVLET*’i ortaya çıkarmak kadar önemli ve öncelikli* MİLLİ BİR GüREVDİR.* 

...

----------


## bozok

*İrticayı Kurtarma Eylem Planı*


*Doğu Perinçek*
*Açık İstihbarat*
*02.11.2009*




*1. ISLAK İMZALI KüğIT PARüASI*
şaşkınlarımız bir kez* "belge manyağı"* yapıldı ya, Gladyo merkezi, kağıt parçalarını sürmeye devam ediyor. Hiç kuşkumuz yok, Adli Tıp'ta ıslak imzalı olduğu saptanan *"belge"* de bir kağıt parçası! Diğer kağıt parçasından farkı; bunun ıslak imzalı
olmasıdır.

İçeriğine baktığımız zaman, bu belgede yazılanların kurgu olduğu apaçık ortadadır. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nda, *"şuraya silah koyun, sonra gidin basın"* türünden eylem planları hazırlanmaz. Bu tür acemilikleri ve saçmalıkları, hiç kimse* "ıslak imzalar"*la vb.yöntemlerle gerçektir diye kabul ettiremez. Belgenin düzmece olduğu apaçık ortadadır; görmeyenler de görecektir.

*2. TüRK ORDUSU'NUN İRTİCAYA KARşI EYLEM PLANLARI KUşKUSUZ VAR*
Bu belgelerin düzmece olması, Türk Ordusu'nun *"İrticaya Karşı Eylem Planı"* yapmadığı anlamına gelmez. Bu tür planların hazırlanması ve uygulanması, Ordu'nun görevleri arasındadır. Hele Anayasa Mahkemesi'nce *"irtica faaliyetinin odağı"* olduğu saptanmış bir iktidar Cumhuriyeti yıkarken, bu tür çalışmaların yapılacağını, her vatandaş bilir.

*3. YALANLAR GERüEKLERLE HARMANLANIYOR*
Ancak piyasaya sürülenler, gerçek planlar değildir. Doğrudan ABD görevlileri tarafından yönetilen Gladyo merkezi, Genelkurmay çalışmalarını izleyerek çeşitli bilgileri toplayıp içine Ordu'yu küçük düşürücü malzemeler ekleyerek, bu belgeleri düzenlemektedir. *"Darbe günlükleri"* de öyleydi. Bir takım istihbarat bilgilerinin içine psikolojik harekat malzemesi katılarak, sahte günlükler yazdırıldı.

Yalanları bazı gerçek bilgilerle harmanlama sahtekarlığı, ergenekon tertibinde olağanlaştırılmıştır. Uydurma şemalar, uydurma suikast planları, görevlilerin eklediği bilgisayar kayıtları, dava dosyasına eklenen düzmece belgeler, karakol masalarına dizilerek fotoğrafı çekilen veya birkaç gün önce gömülen bombalar Ergenekon tertibinin tipik kanıtlarıdır. Genelkurmay, ABD merkezli psikolojik savaş karşısında, her uygulamada teslim vaziyeti alınca, tertibi yürütenler cüretlerini artırmışlardır.

*4. HEDEFTE GENELKURMAY BAşKANLIğI VAR*
Islak imzalı kağıt parçasının işleme konması, Ergenekon sürecinde en can alıcı operasyona geçildiğini gösteriyor. Gladyo'nun gazeteleri, hep bir ağızdan Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. İlker Başbuğ'un kellesini isteyen bir yayın kampanyası başlattılar. Ancak burada hedef alınan, komutan değil, kurumun kendisidir. ABD'nin komuta kademesinde tasfiyeler yoluyla amacına ulaşması mümkün değildir. Bu tür uygulamalar, Türk Ordusu'nu devrimcileştirir ve komutanları birbirine kenetler. O nedenle yapılmak istenen, komutanları tasfiyeden çok, esir almaktır; komutanlar üzerinden subayları sindirmek, Ordu'da kargaşalık yaratmak ve halkın Ordu'ya güvenini sarsmaktır.

*5. "SEKİZİNCİ DARBE"NİN LİDERİNİN ORG. BAşBUğ OLDUğU* *BİR BUüUK YIL üNCE İLAN EDİLMİşTİ*
SüperNATO, tertibin bütün aşamalarını 2008 yılı başında ilan etmişti. *"Sekiz darbe senaryosu"*, Gladyo'nun psikolojik savaş mangasına ısmarlanan kitaplarla ve dizi yazılarıyla ortaya konmuştu. *"Sekizinci darbe senaryosu"*nun 2009 yılı için planlandığı belirtiliyor ve darbenin liderinin Org. İlker Başbuğ olduğu ilan ediliyordu. İsmet Berkan'ın Radikal gazetesindeki dizi yazısı, Ali Bayramoğlu, Murat Belge, şamil Tayyar ve Aytekin Gezici'nin görev yazıları yayınlandığı sırada, Org. İlker Başbuğ genelkurmay başkanı değildi. 

*Gladyo ve Ergenekon* başlıklı kitabımda sekiz darbe kurgusu; tarih,konu ve liderleriyle kamuoyunun dikkatine sunuldu (13. basım, s. 151 vd.).

Basında ilan edilen darbe kurguları, aslında Ergenekon tertibinin hedeflerini ve dalgalarını ele veriyordu. Nitekim Birinci Ergenekon İddianamesi, 3 Mart 2004 günü Ankara Ticaret Odası'nda yapılan kitlesel toplantıyı bir darbe hazırlığı olarak gösterdi ve Org. İlker Başbuğ'un adını kendisinden kıdemli komutanların önüne çıkararak kayda geçirdi. Tertibin taşları böyle döşendi.

şu anda* "sekizinci darbe kurgusu"*nun soruşturulmasına gelmiş bulunuyoruz. Bu *"sekizinci darbe*"nin hesabının sorulması, daha *"darbe"*nin kendisi ve hatta hazırlıkları bile yokken planlanmıştı. Ergenekon tertibinin uydurmalar dizisine bir yenisi eklenmektedir.

Gladyo'nun psikolojik harekat yöntemleri, NATO'nun düzenli olmayan savaş öğretilerinde açıkça belirtilir. *"Yalan ne kadar büyük olursa, etkisi o kadar güçlü olur"* iddiası, bir SüperNATO incisidir.

*6. "ERGENEKON DEMEK TSK DEMEKTİR" AşAMASINA GELMİş BULUNUYORUZ*
AKP güdümündeki gazetelere ve patronun vergi borcunu AKP'ye hizmet sunarak ödeme gayretine giren yazarlara bakınız, artık hedef, şu veyabu komutanın da ötesinde, doğrudan doğruya Türk Ordusu'dur. Kuşkusuzbaşından beri öyleydi. Ancak bu hedef, perdeleniyordu. Kürt ve Ermeni Açılımlarının en kritik anında, perdeler kaldırıldı. Bu aşama, daha 2001 yılı öncesinde planlanmıştı. Tuncay Güney'e söyletilen 1-7 Mart 2001 tarihli Mülakat'ın en önemli cümlesi, Ergenekon savcılarının iddianamesine altın yaldızlı harflerle ve defalarca yazılmıştı: *"Zaten Ergenekon demek Türk Ordusu demektir."* (Mülakat, s.81; bkz. Doğu Perinçek, Ergenekon ve Gladyo, 13. basım, Kaynak Yayınları, s.134).

Ergenekon İddianamesi'ne göre, sözde *"Ergenekon Terör ürgütü"*nün merkezinde Genelkurmay başkanları ve kuvvet komutanları bulunuyor. 2002 yılında Ecevit hükümetine yapılan darbede kullanılan şema, açıkça bunu yansıtıyordu. Islak imzalı belgeler, bu şemayı günümüze uyarlamak için imal edilmiş bulunuyor.

*7. İRTİCAYI KURTARMA EYLEM PLANI UYGULANIYOR*
şu anda Türkiye'de *"İrticaya Karşı Mücadele Eylem Planı"* değil; İrticayı Kurtarma Eylem Planı uygulanmaktadır. Bir yandan ABD'nin PKK ve Fethullahçı örgütlenmeyi bitirmek için Türk Ordusu ile anlaştığı söylentileri yayılıyor, böylece korkutulan örgütler daha sıkı ABD denetimine alınıyor. üte yandan Türkiye'nin milli güçlerinin bu örgütlere karşı mücadele olanakları tahrip ediliyor.

*8. STRATEJİK AMAü: CUMHURİYET DEVRİMİ'NE SON VE KESİN DARBENİN İNDİRİLMESİDİR*
Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi yürürlüktedir. Irak'tan sonra, Türkiye de fiilen bölünmektedir. Güneydoğu'da yerel PKK hükümetleri oluşturulmaktadır. *"PKK'nin tasfiyesi"* perdesi altında, PKK tasfiye edilemez hale getirilmektedir. Silah bırakması istenen güç, PKK değildir. Türkiye'nin barışçı yoldan bölünemeyeceğini herkes bilmektedir. ABD, Türkiye'ye karşı kullandığı PKK'nin halk desteğini genişletirken, Türkiye'nin yaptırım gücü olan Türk Ordusu'nun savaş yeteneğini zayıflatmaktadır. BOP Eşbaşkanı Tayyip Erdoğan, *"TSK zan* *altında kalmasın"* derken, aslında Türk Ordusu'nu zan altında bırakacak psikolojik savaşı en sinsi yöntemlerle yürütmektedir.

*9. OPERASYONUN BAşINDA DOğRUDAN ABD BULUNUYOR*
Operasyonun başında doğrudan doğruya ABD bulunmaktadır. 18 şubat 2008 günü Esenboğa'ya inen 35 kişilik ABD Heyeti, ABD Büyükelçiliği yakınındaki bir binaya yerleşmiştir ve *ODC* (Office of Defence Cooperation=Savunma İşbirliği Dairesi) bünyesine operasyonu yürütmektedir. ODC, bilindiği gibi, ABD'nin Türkiye'deki en üst düzey askeri temsilciliğidir. Talimatlar, soruşturmayı yürütenlere doğrudan bu merkezden gelmektedir.

*10. BOP EşBAşKANLIğI "DELİğE SüPüRME" TEHDİDİYLE ESİR ALINMIşTIR*
Bu, bir AKP operasyonu değildir; AKP alet durumundadır. AKP'nin Türkiye'de polis içindeki Fethullahçı örgütlenmeye dayanarak Türk Ordusu'na karşı operasyon yürütme gücü yoktur. 9. Cumhurbaşkanı Demirel,* 'Bunlar nelerine güvenerek bu işlere kalkıştılar. Bu* *operasyonda yabancı parmağı var'* diye bu gerçeği saptamıştı. 2003 yılında kurulan, başbakanlığa 500 metre uzaklıktaki gizli merkez, ABD heyetinin emrinde çalışmaktadır. Tayyip Erdoğan başbakan koltuğuna oturtulur oturtulmaz, hemen faaliyete geçirilen bu yasadışı merkez, doğrudan BOP Eşbaşkanı'na bağlıdır. Emniyet, yargı ve ekonomi birimleri bulunan merkezde, en kritik görevler Fethullahçı polis şeflerine verilmiştir. Merkez, örtülü ödenekle beslenmektedir ve dünyada eşine az rastlanır bir teknolojiyle donatılmıştır. Bu sayede geniş bir dinleme ağı oluşturmuştur. Bu gizli örgütlenmeyi, hemen faaliyete geçtikten sonraki aylarda açıklayan, kıdemli gazeteci Yavuz Donat olmuştur (Sabah, 11 Temmuz 2003). Donat'ın güvenilir haber yaptığı herkes tarafından bilinir.

AKP'nin baş aşağı gittiği koşullarda, *"deliğe süpürülme"* tehdidi, Tayyip Erdoğan-Abdullah Gül ikilisini çılgınlıklara zorlamaktadır. AKP yöneticilerinin, daha önceki iktidarlar gibi muhalefete geçme şansları yoktur. üünkü boyunlarında Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin *"Cumhuriyet yıkıcılığı"* hükmü bulunmaktadır. Bir de milyarlarca doları bulan yolsuzluk suçlamaları, onları ya iktidar ya hapishane seçenekleri arasında bırakmıştır. ABD Ordusu'na dayanarak Türk Ordusu'na karşı operasyon macerasının nedeni budur.

*11. GENELKURMAY, ABD OPERASYONUNU SAPTAMAKTAN KAüINIYOR*
Türkiye, arkasında ABD ve AB'nin bulunduğu bölücü teröre ve Haçlı irticaya karşı mücadele vermektedir. Türk Ordusu bile, kendisine yapılan operasyonun hedefini ve arkasındaki devleti açıklayamaz durumdadır. Türkiye etnik, dinsel ve mezhepsel kargaşalıklara, iç çatışmalara itilirken halkın Türk Ordusu'na güveni yıpratılmaktadır. Türk Ordusu'na karşı yürütülen "asimetrik psikolojik harekat", örtülü savaşın bir cephesidir. ABD'nin yürüttüğü bu harekata karşı Genelkurmay'ın ne yaptığı önemlidir.

"İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı"nın aslının bulunduğu dedikoduları üzerine, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, 24 Ekim 2009 günü bir açıklamada bulundu. Açıklamayı bizzat Org. İlker Başbuğ'un yazdığı iki gün sonra basında yer aldı (Milliyet, 26 Ekim 2009). Genelkurmay Başkanı, şöyle diyor:

_"Bazı gazetelerde yer alan bir ihbar mektubu ve gelişmelerin öncelikle medyada yer almasının sağlanması, hukuk devleti adına kaygı verici ve çok düşündürücüdür. (...) Hukuk devletinde her şeyin yasalara uygun olarak yürütülmesine hiçbir kimsenin itirazı olamaz."_

Bu açıklamayı kimi gazeteler, *"Genelkurmay'dan zehir zemberek belge açıklaması"* başlığıyla veriyor. üyle anlaşılıyor ki, açıklamayı okumadan başlık atmışlar. Gönüllerde yatan bir Genelkurmay var ya. Genelkurmay'ın açıklaması, şu anlama geliyor: 

_Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nin savaş yeteneğini hiç olmazsa hukuk devletine saygı çerçevesinde yıpratın. Türk Ordusu'na karşı çamur savaşını yasalara uygun olarak yürütürseniz, biz komutanların ve kurum olarak Genelkurmay'ın pek itirazı olmaz._

Gazilere madalya çiğneten, kahramanları intihara sürükleyen, bölücü teröre karşı savaşın seçkin görevlilerini hapislere tıkan bir uygulama karşısında Genelkurmay'ın bugüne kadar etkili bir itirazı olmadı zaten. MGK'de açılımlar konusundaki kararların görüş birliğiyle alındığı yönündeki resmi açıklamalar, daha da güven sarsıcı oldu. Bu durumda, yoksa Genelkurmay ABD planının içinde mi gibi sorular kamuoyunun gündemine girdi.

Olaylar, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın yaşanan süreci anlamadığını düşündürüyor; daha doğrusu Genelkurmay, Türkiye'nin bir ABD operasyonuyla karşı karşıya bulunduğunu saptamak istemiyor. Saptarsa, görev var!

*12. BİR ORDUYA KENDİ üLKESİNDE YABANCI DEVLETLER TARAFINDAN OPERASYON YAPILAMAZ*
Bu uygulamaların hukuk devletiyle ne ilgisi vardır? üyle bir noktaya gelinmiştir ki, ABD'nin kurduğu operasyon merkezi, Genelkurmay'ın 34 adet bilgisayarını istemektedir. Ordu'nun planlarına, gizli olması gereken hazırlıklarına, savaş sırlarına bile el konabilmektedir. Ergenekon davası dosyaları, doğru-yalan bu tür binlerce bilgiyle doludur. Atatürk Devrimi, vatan savunması, ülke bütünlüğü gibi öncelikler yerlerde sürünmektedir. Bu yapılanlar, hukuk devleti için değildir; Türkiye'nin milli devletini tahrip etmek içindir.

Bir ülkenin ordusuna, kendi ülkesinde yabancı devletler tarafından silahlı operasyon yapılamaz. 

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, kendi vatanında, yabancı bir devletin kendisine karşı operasyon yapmasına rıza göstererek tarihe geçmiştir.

*13. ORDU'YA YERİNDE UYARILAR*
Süreci açıkça saptayanlar yok mu? İşçi Partisi'nin, Teori dergisinin, Aydınlık'ın veya Ulusal Kanal'ın duruşu biliniyor. Sözcü gazetesi yazarı Kemal Baytaş'a kulak verelim:

"şimdi AKP sayesinde Türkiye bir ölüm kalım sürecine sokuluyor. *"Damat Ferit-Vahdettin olayı"* ikinci kez sahneye konuyor. Tıpkı onlar gibi bu gidişe dur diyecek bir müdahaleden korktukları için (tahtlarını korumak uğruna) Batı şer odaklarını sığınak ve kalkan yapıyorlar. Bu sığınmanın bedeli olarak her istediklerini yapıyor, ABD-AB yapımı*'açılım'* adlı şer planlarının taşeronu oluyorlar. (...)

"Hilmi üzkök'ten bu yana Genelkurmay başkanları; laik üniter devlete musallat olan iç ve dış şer odaklarının her türlü melanetlerini büyük bir acz içinde rehavetle karşılıyor." 

(Sözcü, 25 Ekim 2009)

Olay, üç aşağı beş yukarı budur. Türk Ordusu'nun direncini kıran, askerin savaş kararlılığını bozmaya yönelik yabancı devlet harekatına karşı, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın ciddi bir eylemine şu ana kadar rastlanmadı. Zaman zaman verilen demeçlerin gerilimi boşaltmaya yönelik olması, yurttaşlarımıza acı vermektedir.

*14. NATO KONSEPTİNE ESİR OLURSAK "HUKUK DEVLETİ"NİN YALANCI TANIğI OLURUZ*
Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Türk Ordusu'na karşı yürütülen harekat karşısındaki etkisiz tavrını açıklarken, *"hukuk devleti"* ve *"demokrasi"* gibi şu an Türkiye'de içi tamamen boşaltılmış, sahteleşmiş kavramlara başvurmaktadır.

Düşman, bizim çamur savaşı dediğimiz *"asimetrik psikolojik harekat"*ta öyle mesafe almıştır ki, vatanı savunmak, *"hukuk devleti"* ve* "demokrasiye aykırı"* bir eylem olmaktadır. Türk Ordusu'nun* "hukuk devleti"* adına teslim olmak dışında, kendisini ve Cumhuriyeti savunmak gibi bir seçeneği yok mudur?

üyle görülüyor ki, psikolojik harekat, kendi sahte kavramlarını Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na kabul ettirmiştir. *"NATO konsepti"* ve emperyalist-kapitalist Batı ideolojisi; Kemalist Devrim'le kurulan ulusal devleti, ülke bütünlüğünü, millet birliğini savunma iradesine vurulan kelepçelerdir. Artık Türk Ordusu, bu kelepçeleri sorgulamak aşamasına gelmiştir.

Türkiye'nin toprak bütünlüğünü, milletin birliğini, Atatürk'le kurulan Cumhuriyetin varlığını hedef alan bugünkü tehdidi bozmak için, millet ile ordunun birliğine ihtiyaç vardır. Orduyu hedef alan tehditleri, millet nizamiyelerin kapısına yığılıp önleyecek değildir. Ordu, milletin silahlı gücü olarak bu tertibi bozmak zorundadır. Bu, Ordu'dan darbe yapmasını istemek değildir. Millet, Ordu'nun herhangi bir ordu gibi, kendi ülkesinde kendisine operasyon yapılmasına izin vermemesini istiyor. Ordu, kışkırtmalara elbette gelmeyecektir. Ancak, kendisine yönelik çamur savaşını bozguna uğratmak ve askerin moral gücünü yükseltmek durumundadır. Koşullar elverişlidir. ABD, Ortadoğu'da yenilmiştir; her yerde geri çekilmektedir. Başarı kesindir.

Bunlara rağmen, Genelkurmay, ABD'nin tertibini bozmazsa, o tertibin parçası haline dönüşür. Sonuç, Türkiye'nin parçalanması ve ABD'nin yenilgisini paylaşmak olur.

*15. BOP EşBAşKANLIğININ KURULMASIYLA*
*TüRK DEVLETİ DAğILMAYA BAşLAMIşTIR*
Türkiye devleti yasama, yürütme ve yargı organlarıyla çözülmekte ve dağılmaktadır. Devlet örgütlenmesi içindeki çeşitli kurumlar, ABD ve AB emperyalistlerinin güdümünde, kendi milletlerine ve Türk Ordusu'na karşı açıkça tertiplere girmekte, ülkeyi bölen ve milleti parçalayan bir senaryoda açıkça rol almaktadır. Hatta bunu bütün dünyaya ilan etmektedir. Tayyip Erdoğan'ın 15 şubat 2004 akşamı Kanal D beyazcamından* "ABD'nin BOP planı içinde Diyarbakır'ı merkez yapma görevini"* açıkladığı gün, ulusal devlet bitmiştir. *O açıklamayı duymazdan gelen Ahmet Necdet Sezer, o andan itibaren devlet başkanı olmadığını kabul etmiştir.*

O açıklamadan sonra Genelkurmay başkanları, Türkiye Başbakanı'na değil, BOP Eşbaşkanı'na selam vermişlerdir. O açıklamayı beş yıldır sineye çeken muhalefet liderleri Baykal ve Bahçeli de, BOP Eşbaşkanlığı'nın muhalefeti rolünü üstlenmişlerdir.

*16. HUKUK DEVLETİNDE YARGI DüKALIKLARI KURULAMAZ VE üADIR YARGILAMASI YAPILAMAZ*
Hukuk devleti, bağımsız ve tarafsız yargı kurumlarıyla olur. Bugün Türk yargısı içinde, doğrudan BOP Eşbaşkanlığı'na, hatta ABD güdümlü Gladyo organlarına bağlı örgütlenmeler oluşmuştur. AB Temsilcisi Karen Fogg, Adalet Bakanlığı içinde kendisine bağlı bir örgütlenme yaptığını e-postalarında açıkça belirtiyordu. Bu örgütlenme, Beşiktaş'ta bir tertip yuvası oluşturmuştur. Son ıslak imzalı belge operasyonunda da sahnelendiği gibi, orada hukuk geçmez; yalnız Gladyo talimatları geçerlidir. Bu tertip yuvasının operasyonlarına rıza göstermek, hukuk boyun eğmektir. 

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Beşiktaş'ın Türk Ordusu'na karşı *"asimetrik psikolojik harekatın"* karargahı haline geldiğini görmek istemezse, Ordu'nun savaş gücünü koruyamaz.

*17. BAğIMSIZ MİLLİ DEVLET OLMAZSA HUKUK DEVLETİ Hİü OLMAZ*
ünce herkes bilmelidir, bugün Türkiye'de ne hukuk devleti vardır, ne de demokrasi! Dahası kanun devleti bile yoktur. Her devletin hukuku vardır. Hukuk yoksa devlet de yoktur. Ancak hukuk devleti, başka bir şeydir. Hukuk devleti, demokratik devrimlerin getirdiği bir toplumsal düzen ve yönetim biçimidir. Hukuk devleti olması için, öncelikle o devletin kendi hukukunu yapabilmesi, yani bağımsız ve egemen olması gerekir. Hukukunu dışarıdan ithal eden bir devletin, hukuk devleti ile en küçük bir ilgisi yoktur. Bugün Türkiye'nin düştüğü durum budur. İkincisi, hukuk devleti olması için, Ortaçağ kurum ve ilişkilerinin tasfiye edilmiş olması gerekir. Atatürk, *"Türkiye şeyhler, müritler,* *dervişler, mensuplar ülkesi olamaz"* derken, demokrasi tanımı yapmıştır. Mafya-Gladyo-Tarikat ortaklığının yönettiği, yarı-ortaçağlı bir rejimde demokrasi de olmaz, özgürlük de olmaz, hukuk devleti de olmaz. Hukuk devleti olması için, bağımsız ulusal bir devletin olması gerekir; milli hakimiyetin olması gerekir.

*18. HUKUK DEVLETİ YOK ANCAK "HUKUK DEVLETİ"NİN YALANCI TANIKLARI VAR*
Hangi hukuk devletinden söz edilmektedir? Meclisi ABD ve AB'den gelen yasalara el kaldırıp el indiriyor. Bakanlar Kurulu, kendi deyişleriyle *"deliğe süpürülmemek"* için, kendisini deliğe süpürecek otoritelere bağlanmış. Mahkemeleri adım adım çadıra sokuluyor ve yabancı ülkelerden dayatılan kararları alıyor. *Neresi bunun hukuk devleti?*

Hukuk devleti yoktur, ancak hukuk devletinin yalancı tanıkları vardır. Hukuk devletine yalancı tanıklık, anayasanın verdiği görevlerden kaçmanın bulduğu çözüm olmuştur. Devlet bağımsızlığını savunmak, ülke bütünlüğünü korumak, milletin birliğini gözetmek, Ordu'nun savaş gücünü sağlam tutmak gibi en temel görevler, hukuk devleti adına terk edilmektedir. Hangi hukuk devletinden söz ediyorsunuz? Anayasa Mahkemesi tarafından Cumhuriyet yıkıcısı olduğu hükme bağlanmış bir partinin iktidarını sürdürdüğü bir ülkede hukuk mu kalmıştır ki, hukuk devleti olsun? Türkiye'de bugün yasaların yasası, en üstün yasa, Amerikan ve AB hükümranlığıdır. Tarihte bu durumlar görülmüştür. 


*Eğer Mustafa Kemal Paşa da, 1919 yılında padişah hukukuna teslim olsaydı ne Ankara'da devrimci bir hükümet ve cumhuriyet kurulurdu, ne İstiklal Savaşı yapılırdı, ne de Türkiye hukuk devleti inşa ederdi.*





*Kaynak: Aydınlık Dergisi*

----------


## bozok

*Yoksa Beni mi Almaya Geldiniz?* 

*(Bir Genelkurmay Başkanının Anatomisi)*


*Fatma Sibel Yüksek*
*Açık İstihbarat*
*02.11.2009*





Habertürk gazetesi yazarı Fatih Altaylı, eski Genelkurmay Başkanı, emekli Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt’ın Ergenekon savcıları karşısındaki eğilip bükülen tavrını *“zevzeklik”* diye niteledi. Türk Ordusu’na en kritik dönemde kumanda etmiş, altına imza attığı bir bildiriyle siyasi tarihimizin en önemli dönemlerinden birini başlatmış olan bir komutandan bugün gazete köşelerinde* “zevzek”* olarak söz edilmesi gerçekten üzücü. üzücü ve düşündürücü…

Yaşar Büyükanıt profili, tarihin devlet adamları galerisine ne yazık ki pek itibarlı bir şekilde geçmeyecek; çünkü tarih kahramanlar kategorisine konjonktürel rüzgarlar karşısında eğilip bükülenleri, korkunun, çapsızlığın ve basiretsizliğin esiri olanları değil, dik duranları, yürekli olanları ve her ne koşulda olursa olsun çizgisinden sapmayanları kaydediyor.üstelik bu seçicilikte haklı-haksız, kazanan-kaybeden, zalim-adil, diktatör-demokrat ayrımı da yapmıyor. Aslında pek de can yakmamış, kendi halinde bir figür olan Vahdettin bu kuraldan dolayı tarihe bir* “korkak”* olarak geçerken, aslı kanlı bir diktatör olan Saddam Hüseyin, ölüm karşısında bile dik durmayı başararak tarihe adını *“cesaret”* ve *“erkeklik”* kavramlarıyla birlikte yazdırdı. 

Büyükanıt’ın Ergenekon davası savcılarına resepsiyonda yaptığı* “Yoksa beni mi almaya geldiniz”* esprisi gerçekten kötüydü, hazindi. Hazin olmasının en büyük sebebi de gereksiz bir espriden çok* “gerçek bir korkuyu”* yansıtmasıydı.* “Binlerce askere ölme ve öldürme emri verebilecek konuma gelmiş, 65 yaşındaki bir insanın sıradan fanilerden bir farkı olmalıydı”* diye düşündürdüğü için bir bakıma öğreticiydi. İnsana, *“Acaba, kamera kaydı icat olmadığı için tarihe yanlışlıkla kahraman olarak geçmiş başka kimler var?”* sorusunu sordurduğu için ayrıca felsefiydi.

Videoyu insan psikolojisi, vücut dili, korku,cesaret, giydiği elbiseyi ve taşıdığı cüsseyi hak ediş gibi kavramlar bakımından zengin unsurlar içerdiği için _“belgesel tadında”_ izledik. Bir Cumhuriyet Savcısı ile bir Genelkurmay Başkanı, insan olarak tabii ki eşittirler ama tarihteki* “ağırlıkları”* bakımından aynı fotoğraf karesi içinde yer almaları düşünülemez. O bakımdan, eski Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın* “medyatik savcıyı”* görünce, Tarkan’ı görmüş genç kızların heyecanına kapılıp *“Zekeriya üz sizsiniz değil mi?”* diyerek ilk adımı atması, öyle *“mütevazılıkla”, “samimiyetle”, “ortamın getirmiş olduğu naif insanlık haliyle”,* haydi bilemediniz *“alkolün verdiği keyifle”* falan izah edilemez. Burada, büyük bir psikolojik altta kalışla, daha dramatik olanı, ezik bir* “minnet duygusuyla”* karşı karşıyayız. Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı, hukuk ve insanlık kuralları bakımından tarihin en tartışmalı iddianamelerinden birine imza atmış olan savcıların hedefi olmaktan kurtulduğu (_ya da öyle zannettiği)_ için çocukça bir sevinç içindedir. _“Zekeriya üz sizsiniz değil mi”_ diyerek utangaçça yanaşma, tarihe *“ortamın getirdiği hoşluk”* veya medyanın deyimiyle *“buzları eriten diyalog”* olarak değil,* “ayağa gitme”* olarak geçecektir. (_Ayrıca, eski Genelkurmay Başkanı ile savcılar arasında zaten “buz” falan da yoktur)._ 

Bu talihsiz* “tanışma”* faslından sonra Büyükanıt’ın uzun uzadıya bir şeyler anlatmaya çalıştığına, bu çabaya mukabil savcıların kendisini sakin ve sessizce izlediğine tanık oluyoruz. Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın* “kendini anlatma çabası”* ne kadar coşkuluysa, savcıların bakışları da o kadar dik, soğuk ve inceleyicidir. Karşılarındaki adamın el-kol hareketlerini, lafazanlığın dozunu giderek arttırma gayretini, *“suçsuzluğunu”* kanıtlamaya çalışan bir şüphelinin samimiyetini test eder gibi _“profesyonelce”_ seyretmektedirler. O sırada Savcı üz’ün masadaki tabaktan ağzına bir fıstık attığı görülür. Bu hareket, konuşmayı bitirme hareketidir.* “Anladım ben seni, çözdüm..Artık gidebilir miyim? Sıkıldım çünkü..”* hareketidir. 

Bu arada, eski Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın eşi, masalarına davet ettikleri savcıları ağırlarken *“kusursuz ev sahipliği”* icra etme çabasındadır. Yılların getirdiği kermes alışkanlığı ile savcıların önüne _“yiyin, yiyin”_ diyerek tabaklar sürmekte, eşinin yapmaya çalıştığı esprilere şen kahkahalarla destek atmaktadır. Karı koca olarak, _“Bak görüyor musun hanım, ne şanslı insanlarız. Allah korusun, bugün şu güzel resepsiyonda kadeh tokuşturmak yerine Silivri Cezaevi Kampus ve Yerleşkesi’nde de de olabilirdik. Sayın savcılarımız da pek tatlı insanlar”_ havası içindedirler. 

Savcıların artık sıkılmaya başlamasıyla son bulan bu acıklı muhabbet, eski Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın *“üok zor bir görev yapıyorsunuz, Allah yardımcınız olsun”* temennisiyle tarihi bir melodram seviyesine erişir. Bu temenni, sıradan bir vatandaşın naif duygularını yansıtma kisvesi altında, aslında derin bir kendini beğendirme gayreti ve bağlılık bildirme mesajı içerir. Sanki,* “Meydanlara dökülün, Cumhuriyet’e sahip çıkın.Ne mutlu Türküm diyene anlayışına karşı çıkan herkes Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin düşmanıdır ve öyle kalacaktır**”* diye gece yarısı bildiri yayınlayan benmişim gibi bir kendini işin içinden sıyırma uyanıklığı taşır. 

Oysa, Ergenekon davası sanığı vatandaş Oğuz Alpaslan Abdülkadir’in 20 ay sorgusuz sualsiz yattıktan, işini, gücünü, aşını kaybettikten sonra mahkemeye,* “**Bir sabah baktım Genelkurmay’ın sitesinde ‘yollara düşün, harekete geçin’ diye bir duyuru. Bir vatandaş olarak Ordu’muzun arkasına düştüm, bayrağımı alıp Cumhuriyet mitinglerine katıldım; başka da bir suçum yoktur Hakim Bey…”* şeklinde verdiği ifade kulaklarda, vicdanlarda çınlamaktadır. 

Bu 2 dakikalık video kaydı aslında yakın tarihimize *“Dolmabahçe buluşması”* olarak geçen o büyük muammayı çözmemize yardımcı olacak şifreler ve kişilik kodları da içermektedir. Bu görüşmeye ilişkin olarak pek çok şey yazıldı çizildi, pek çok spekülasyon yapıldı. O görüşmede Büyükanıt’ın önüne eşinin yaptığı harcamalara dair bir dosya konulduğu ve kendisine *“Erdil paşa gibi olursun”* mesajı verildiği yönündeki haber, tazminat davasına konu oldu. 

Bu videonun ortaya çıkardığı portreden anlıyoruz ki Paşa’ya sadece ve sadece _“Bak Paşa, biz Ergenekon diye çok gizli ve acımasız bir örgüt ortaya çıkardık. Yakında büyük bir dava başlayacak, bunlar seni alaşağı etmenin planlarını bile yapmışlar. Canını kurtardık haberin yok..şimdi, sen bu Ergenekon’un ‘mağduru’ mu, yoksa ‘sanığı’ mı olmayı arzu edersin?”_ diye sorulmuş; 

Paşa’nın da tıpkı* “Emniyette arkadaşlar öyle çarpıcı deliller ortaya koydular ki Ergenekon’un varlığına ikna oldum”* diyen ve bu* “üstün hizmetinden dolayı”* PKK’lı teröristlere bile uygulanmamış olan *“etkin pişmanlıktan yararlanma”* talebiyle mahkemeye sevkedilen sanık Emekli Tümgeneral Erdal şener gibi *“Ne diyorsunuz! Ben böyle bir şey olduğunu bilmiyordum. Gözümü açtığınız için teşekkür ederim..”* demiş olması ve o minnetarlıkla bugünlere kadar gelmesi mümkündür.

Evet, mümkündür…





Kaynak: Açık İstihbarat

----------


## bozok

*Erdoğan'dan Genelkurmay'a çağrı*

*3.11.2009 / MİLLİYET*




AK Parti Genel Başkanı ve Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, *"irticayla mücadele eylem planıyla"* ilgili olarak,_ "Bütün yanlışlar ortaya çıkmalıdır ve süreç hakkaniyet içinde devam etmelidir. Kim olursa olsun, nerede olursa olsun bunların ortaya çıkarılması lazım. Ama bunlar ortaya çıkarken kurumlar asla yıpratılmamalı burada da hassas olmamamız gerekir. Bu, silahlı kuvvetlerimiz için gereklidir, bu güvenlik teşkilatlarımız için emniyet teşkilatımız için gereklidir. Bütün mesele nedir? Oradaki zanlılar varsa bunların ortaya çıkarılması, bunların hukuka teslim edilmesidir. Burada da yönetici makamında olanların tutuculuk içine girmemesi gerekir, rahatlıkla gelip yargıya bunları teslim etmelidir"_dedi.


AK Parti Genel Başkanı ve Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, *"İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı"* ile ilgili olarak,* "bütün yanlışların ortaya çıkması ve sürecin, hakkaniyet içinde devam etmesi"* gerektiğini bildirdi.

Erdoğan, _"Kim olursa olsun, nerede olursa olsun, bunların ortaya çıkarılması lazım. Ama bunlar ortaya çıkarken kurumlar asla yıpratılmamalı burada da hassas olmamız gerekir"_ dedi.

Partisinin TBMM Grup toplantısında konuşan Erdoğan, *"İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı"*na değindi.

AK Parti Genel Başkanı Erdoğan, şöyle konuştu: 

_"Geçtiğimiz aylarda partimize yönelik kirli senaryoları içeren bir belge ortaya çıktı. Ben o zamanki gurup toplantımızda da ifade ettim:_

_’Gerçekse de vahim, sahteyse de vahim’ dedim. Bu kötü. Bu belgenin peşini bırakmayacağımızı, hukuk ve demokrasi çerçevesinde bu işi takip edeceğimizi ifade ettim. Sabırlı olmamız gerektiğini, konunun hukuka intikal ettiğini, sonucu beklememiz gerektiğini söyledim. Nitekim, hukuk işliyor. Partimle ilgili hazırlanmış olan böyle bir rapor karşısında sessiz kalmamız, hiçbir şey söylemememiz, hele hele bu ülke de kahir ekseriyetle parlamentonun yüzde 65’ini bu millet size verecek, siz sessiz kalacaksınız. Böyle bir şey düşünülebilir mi? Tabii ki biz hukuka yüklendik. Farklı yerlerde bir arayışa girmedik. Ve gerçeklerin gün yüzüne çıkması için adeta bir yoğun çalışma ve adaletin işlediğini görüyoruz ve bütün kurumlarımız hukuka yardımcı olarak savcı ve hakimlerimizin işlerini kolaylaştıracak şekilde sürece katkı verdi, destek verdiler."_ 

-"HİüBİR şEYİN üSTü üRTüLEMEZ"- 
"Hiçbir şeyin üzeri örtülmüyor, örtülemez de... Hiçbir şey karanlıkta kalmıyor kalmayacak da... Bunu böyle bilelim" diyen Erdoğan, şunları kaydetti: 

_"Ancak bu süreçte gerek hukuk sisteminin gerek kurumlarımızın bir hedef haline getirilmesini, acımasızca eleştirilmesini de son derece mahzurlu gördüğümü ifade etmek durumundayım. Hukuki süreç işlerken, bir kaç zanlı üzerinden ülkemizin köklü kurumlarının, ülkemizin hukuk sisteminin yıpratılması asla doğru değildir. Hukuka da demokrasiye de ülkemize ve milletimize de bunlar yarar sağlamaz. Biz, suç sabit olmadıkça, sen suçlusun deme hakkına sahip değiliz. Hani büyüklerimizin ifade ettiği gibi, ’beraati zimmet asıldır’. Biz böyle hareket ederiz._

_Bir kez daha ifade ediyorum, AK Parti olarak bu iddiaların peşini bırakmadık, bundan sonra da bırakmayacağız, adaletin tecellisi noktasında parti olarak, iktidar olarak üzerimize düşeni, hukuk ve demokrasi çerçevesinde yerine getirmeye devam edeceğiz. Bütün yanlışlar ortaya çıkmalıdır ve süreç hakkaniyet içinde devam etmelidir. Kim olursa olsun, nerede olursa olsun bunların ortaya çıkarılması lazım. Ama bunlar ortaya çıkarken kurumlar asla yıpratılmamalı, burada da hassas olmamız gerekir. Bu silahlı kuvvetlerimiz için gereklidir, bu güvenlik teşkilatlarımız için, emniyet teşkilatımız için gereklidir. Bütün mesele nedir, oradaki zanlılar varsa bunların ortaya çıkarılması, bunların hukuka teslim edilmesidir. Burada da yönetici makamında olanların tutuculuk içine girmemesi gerekir. Rahatlıkla gelip yargıya bunları teslim etmelidir. Burada rahat olacağız."_

...

----------


## bozok

*Adli Tıp oyunu*


*Melih Aşık* 
*MİLLİYET*
*30.10.2009*




Son olarak Hüseyin üzmez ve Münevver Karabulut hakkındaki kararlarıyla şaibeli bir görünüm kazanan Adli Tıp, acaba Albay Dursun üiçek’in imzasını olağan ve bilimsel yollardan inceledi mi?

İstanbul üniversitesi Adli Tıp öğretim üyesi ve Adli Tıp Uzmanı Doç. Dr. Nevzat Alkan önceki akşam TV 8’de ve dün Vatan gazetesinde çarpıcı açıklamalar yaptı. Karanlığa ışık tuttu. 

Doçent Alkan dedi ki:

“Dosya savcılıktan kurye ile Fizik İncelemeler İhtisas Dairesi’nin Belge İnceleme Birimi’ne geldi. Ancak buradaki görevlilerin, bu dosyanın birime geldiğinden haberi olmadı. Oysa ki normal prosedürde birime gelen dosya kurayla bir ekibe dağıtılır. Hangi ekibe gideceği önceden bilinmez. Eğer ülke gündemini etkileyecek önemli bir belge geldiyse, kura çekilmez, birimin uzmanlardan oluşan genel kurulu toplanır ve bu gelen yüksek önemdeki belgeyi inceler. Kurul tarafından incelenen belge, tüm uzmanların imzası alınıp oybirliğiyle karara bağlanır. üiçek dosyasının incelemesinde bu prosedürler işlememiş,* ‘özel uzmanlar’* devreye girip belgeyi incelemişlerdir. Bu bir ilk. Neden normal prosedür işletilmedi? 

Bu özel uzmanlar kim tarafından görevlendirildi, hangi kriterlere göre seçildiler? Bu soruların cevabını Adli Tıp Kurumu Başkanlığı ve Adalet Bakanlığı vermelidir.”

Bu sözlerin sahibi Adli Tıp’ın içini ve işleyişini en yakından bilen kişilerden biridir. Adli Tıp sürecindeki karanlık işleri en iyi görebilecek kişidir. Soruyor: Neden normal uzmanlar devre dışı, *kim bu özel uzmanlar?..*



*Devlet Bakanı Hayati Yazıcı, “TSK’da ayıklama yapılmalı” demiş.*

*İyi olur... TSK içinde TSK’ya tezgah kuran hiç kimse kalmasın...*

*Haldun Ertem*





*Medya tuhaf...*

Medyamız tuhaftır; bazan gözüyle gördüğüne inanmaz... Bazan yalanın dik alasına inanır.

Darbe günlüklerinde de böyle olmuştur. O günlüklerin düzmece olduğu ihtimali ağır basar ama medya aksine inanmıştır.
Tezkere günlerini düşünün... Medyamız neredeyse tam kadro Türkiye’nin ABD yedeğinde Irak’a saldırmasını savunmuştu...

ABD merkezli komplolarda esen bir meçhul ve tılsımlı rüzgar kah çıkar umutlarını harekete geçirir, kah basiret bağlanmasına yol açar, kah arkadaşların sorgulama yeteneğini iflas ettirir.

şimdi de aynı durumu yaşıyoruz... şaibeli Adli Tıp Kurumu’nun kararına medya anında inandı.

Meslektaşlar darağacını kurdu. Genelkurmay Başkanı’nı ipe davet ediyor.

Başbakan bile olayın o meçhul subayın ortaya çıkıp ifade vermesiyle aydınlanacağını söylüyor da, daha ileri kanıt araması gereken bizim meslektaşlar o sabrı ve aklı sergileyemiyor... 

Pes...

...

----------


## bozok

*TSK’nın tasfiyesi*


*Melih Aşık* 
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*31.10.2009*




*Adli Tıp karar verdi:* Islak imza Albay Dursun üiçek’e ait... 
Bu kadarcık haber yandaş medyanın Genelkurmay’ın darbe hazırladığına kanaat getirmesi ve hücuma geçmesine yetti... Daha önce sadece Albay üiçek’in istifası isteniyordu.. Bu defa hedef yükseltildi... Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ’un istifası istenmeye başladı... Yetmedi, bütün komuta kademesi isitfaya davet edildi... O da yetmedi... Varılan son noktada artık Silahlı Kuvvetler’in tümden tasfiyesi talep ediliyor. İşte Profesör Mümtaz’er Türköne’nin kaleminden veciz ifadeler:

_“Türk askerinin şerefini, ülkemizin güvenliğini, Türkiye’nin birliğini, halkın hukukunu, devletin bekasını koruyabilmek için bu ‘kurumsal yapı’ya son vermemiz ve yeni bir ordu kurmamız lazım._ 

_Bizim bir Nizam-ı Cedit ordusuna ihtiyacımız var.”_

Ne ıslak imza üreten makinenin ortaya çıkması, ne Adli Tıp kararındaki karanlık noktalar yandaşları durduramıyor.

Bu süreçte tek olumlu ve önemli gelişme Başbakan Erdoğan ile Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ’un görüşmesinden çıkan karar:

*“Gerçeğin ortaya çıkması için yargı süreci beklenmeli...”*

Olay patladığında bu sütunda söylenen de buydu...

Kimin suçlu kimin suçsuz olduğunu anlamak için hukuki sürecin sonucu beklenmeli...

*Not:* TSK’ya kurulan tezgahın* “ıslak imza makinesi”* gibi haberlerle bozulması anlaşılan tertipçileri kızdırmış. Dün tescilli bir muhbiri üzerimize saldırtmaya çalıştılar. Sayın muhbir, bu sütunda yayımlanmış yazıları eğip bükerek kafa karıştırmaya çalışıyordu. 

*Yiyip yutanlara afiyet olsun...*

*Soru: “Islak imzalı belge”nin Adli Tıp’ta grafologlar tarafından değil de doktorlar tarafından incelenmesi neyi gösterir?*

*Yanıt: Belgenin “asimetrik psikolojik savaş”ta kullanılan silah olduğunu...*

*Haldun Ertem*

*...*

----------


## bozok

*Adli Tıp ne dedi?*



Hürriyet’te dünkü yazısında Yalçın Doğan Adli Tıp yetkilileriyle konuşuyor. Yetkili anlatıyor:

- İmza tespitinde üç tür imza vardır. Benzer üründür, deriz, kabulü gerekir, deriz ve eli ürünüdür, deriz. Bizi yüzde yüz emin kılan, eli ürünü tespitidir. En hafifi benzer ürün, tespitidir.

- Bu belgedeki imza için ne dediniz?

- Kabulü gerekir, dedik. Benzerlikler fazla.

- İmza Albay Dursun üiçek’e ait, diyorsunuz.

- Hayır, imzanın kime ait olduğunu tespit etmek, Adli Tıp’ta bizim en zayıf olduğumuz alan.

- Kabul edilebilir, ne demek?

- Kararı mahkemeye bırakıyoruz. üok emin değiliz, kararı siz verin, diyoruz mahkemeye.

Adli Tıp kararında, görüldüğü gibi, tam kesinlik yok. İncelemeyi yapan kişilerle ilgili de spekülasyonlar var. Adlı Tıp Başkanı bir basın toplantısıyla merakları gidermeli...



*31.10.2009 / M. AşIK / MİLLİYET*

----------


## bozok

*Mücadele Planı*


*Melih Aşık* 
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*3.11.2009*




Dersimiz yine *“İrticayla Mücadele Planı”.*. Plan Genelkurmay’dan mı çıktı, dışarda imal mi edildi?

Avukat Turgut Kazan, deneyimlerine dayanarak, yargıya yol gösteriyor... Diyor ki:

_“Her lazer yazıcı çıkardığı evrakta bipmap denilen bir kod bırakır..._

_Türkiye’de bu kodu çözen bir makine Merkez Bankası’nda mevcut..._

_Kod çözülünce yazıların hangi yazıcıdan çıktığı anlaşılıyor._

_İrticayla Mücadele Planı ve ekindeki 5 sayfalık mektup lazer yazıcıdan çıkmışsa..._

_Merkez Bankası’ndaki cihaz, yazan yazıcının marka, model ve seri numarasını tespit eder..._

_Bu bilgileri alan Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü de Türkiye’de cihazı ithal eden firmayı ve sattığı kişiyi bulabilir...”_

Eğer Genelkurmay’daki cihazlar lazer yazıcı ise... Fırtına yaratan belgeler lazer yazıcıdan çıkmışsa... Kuşkulu belgelerin Genelkurmay’daki yaz›c›lardan çıkıp çıkmadığı kolayca saptanabilecek...

Avukat Kazan bu yoldan gidilerek kimi davalarda kesin sonuca ulaştıklarını anlattı dün telefonda... Yargının ilgisine... 

...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon savcıları: "üiçek'e tebligat yok"* 

*03.11.2009 - 18:58 / gazeteport.com*

**


*Başbakan Erdoğan'ın İlker Başbuğ'a hitaben İrtica İle Mücadele Planı'nın peşini bırakmayacaklarını, "Tutucu olmayın yargıya teslim edin" diyerek Albay Dursun üiçek'in savcılığa gönderilmesini istemesi savcılık tarafından yalanlandı.*

*İSTANBUL -* ''İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı'' olduğu öne sürülen belgede imzası olduğu iddia edilen Albay Dursun üiçek'e henüz bir tebligat gönderilmediği belirtildi.

*ERDOğAN: "TUTUCU OLMAYIN YARGIYA TESLİM EDİN"*


''Ergenekon'' soruşturmasını yürüten savcılardan alınan bilgiye göre, Albay üiçek'e, Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'ne gelerek ifade vermesi için henüz bir tebligat yapılmadı. 

*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*İhbarcıdan belge servisi*

 

*İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı ile ilgili ‘ıslak imza’ tartışmaları sürerken, meçhul ihbarcı, çeşitli medya kuruluşlarına, bu kez e-mail yoluyla 2,5 sayfalık ikinci bir mektup daha gönderdi*

*Haber: Salim YAVAşOğLU*

Kamuoyunda geniş yankı uyandıran ’İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’nın *’ıslak imzalı’* aslını gönderen kimliği meçhul ihbarcı, bu defa ikinci bir ihbar mektubu yolladı. ünceki akşam saatlerinde internetten elektronik posta yoluyla çeşitli medya kuruluşlarına servis edilen 2.5 sayfalık mektupta, sözde Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne ait gizli belgeler var. Servis edilen belgeler, aynı gün Kanal D Haber bülteninde canlı olarak kamuoyuyla paylaşıldı, ertesi gün de medyanın büyük bölümünde ayrıntısıyla yer aldı.

*Genelkurmay’ı suçladı*
Mektupta, Genelkurmay’ın Türkiye ve dünyada Türkiye ile ilgili yayın yapan 400 internet sitesini takip ederek* “kontrol altına almaya”* çalıştığı öne sürülüyor. İhbarcı subay, e-postanın eklerinde Genelkurmay’da hazırlandığı iddia edilen* “gizli”* damgalı bir listeyi de gönderdi. Bu listede* “bölücü”, “irticacı”* diye sınıflandırılan 400 internet sitesinin isimleri yer alıyor. Postada ayrıca Genelkurmay tarafından* “psikolojik harekat”* amaçlı kullanıldığı iddia edilen 42 internet sitesinin bulunduğu iddia ediliyor. 


*’Bilgileri paylaşın’ çağrısı*
_“Sayın savcım, ben ülkesini ve çalıştığı kurumu her şeyden üstün tutan bir TSK mensubuyum. ülkemi o kadar seviyorum ki, kendimi, ailemi, mesleki kariyerimi ve geleceğimi riske atarak İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’nın aslını gönderdim”_ sözleriyle başlayan mektupta_, “Bu kapsamda kurumumuzda çalışan herkesi yardımcı olmaya, elde ettikleri bilgi ve belgeleri yargı ve kamuoyuyla paylaşmaya davet ediyorum”_ ifadeleri dikkat çekiyor. 

*Gazetelere işte böyle yansıdı*
Meçhul ihbarcının mektubu, medyanın büyük bölümünde yer aldı. Hürriyet gazetesi, habere temkinli yaklaştı. Gazete, belge haberini, *“E-mail’le gelen yeni mektup meçhul ihbarcıdan mı?”* başlığı ile duyurdu. Hürriyet’te olaya şöyle yer verildi:_ “İhbarcı, e-mail ile İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı ve medya kuruluşlarına gönderdiği mektuba ’Gizli’ ibareli yeni belgeler ekledi. Kanal D Haber muhabiri Ekrem Açıkel’in 19.00 ana haber bülteninde yer alan haberine göre, meçhul ihbarcı e-maile 2,5 sayfalık bir mektupla birlikte Albay Dursun üiçek adına imza yeri ayrılmış ancak imza atılmamış bir belge ve ’fişlenen internet siteleri’ listesini içeren bir andıçı da ekledi. Listede tek tek takip edilen 400’den fazla internet sitesinin hangi görüşü destekledikleri yer alıyor.”_ 

*Cunta yapılanması iddiası*
Milliyet gazetesi ise ihbarcının haberi *“Bir ihbar mektubu daha”* başlığı ile verdi. İhbarcı subayın_ “TSK içindeki cunta yapılanması, kendileri adına gelişen olumsuz süreci tersine çevirmek için çeşitli faaliyetler sürdürmektedir”_ dediği belirtilen haberde şöyle denildi:* “Genelkurmay, Türkiye ve dünyada Türkiye ile ilgili yayın yapan 400 internet sitesini takip ederek kontrol altına almaya çalışıyor”* denildi. Belgede, laiklik karşıtı faaliyet yapan ve TSK’yı yıpratmayı amaçlayan yayınları etkisiz kılmak amacıyla kurulacak internet sitelerinin alan adlarının farklı firmalar ve farklı e-postalar aracılığıyla temin edileceği belirtiliyor. Alan adlarının yabancı firmalardan satın alınmasının gerektiği ifade edilen belgede, bu sayede internet siteleri arasında kurumsal ilişki kurulmasının engelleneceği kaydediliyor. 

*430 internet sitesi takipteymiş*
Akşam gazetesi, haberi* “Elektronik ihbardan ’internet andıcı’ çıktı”* başlığıyla duyurdu. Haberde, _“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’nın ’ıslak imzalı’ aslını ümraniye savcılarına gönderen meçhul asker, e-postayla ikinci ihbar mektubu yolladı. Ekteki ’Andıç’ belgesinde Genelkurmay’ın kamuoyunu yönlendirmek için kurduğu ve takibe aldığı iddia edilen 430 internet sitesi var”_ denildi. 

*Yaptığı hatayı düzeltmiş*
Vatan Gazetesi ise mektubu *“Gizemli ihbarcıdan yeni belgeler”* başlığıyla duyurdu. Haberde,* “Savcılara ’irtica belgesi’ni postalayan meçhul subay, gönderdiği elektronik postada daha önce gönderdiği ihbar mektubunda yaptığı hatayı düzeltiyor. Genelkurmay’ın fişlediği ve psikolojik harekat yaptığı internet sitelerini de açıklıyor”* ifadesine yer verdi. Söz konusu haberi, Sabah gazetesi *“Meçhul subaydan ikinci ihbar mektubu: Cuntayı karartma yapacaklar”* başlığıyla, Star Gazetesi, *“www.psikolojikharekat.com”,* Zaman gazetesi de *“Kara propagandaya devam ediyorlar”* başlığıyla duyurdu. 

*İkinci mektup savcıya gelmedi*
İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı, *“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı”* başlıklı belgenin ıslak imzalı nüshasını gönderen ihbarcının elektronik posta ile yeni bir mektup gönderdiği iddiasını yalanladı. Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi çıkışında basın mensuplarının *“İkinci ihbar mektubu savcılığa geldi mi?”* şeklinde soru yönelttikleri üolakkadı, *“Benim bilgim yok. Bize ulaşmış bir belge yok. Sizde varsa bana verin”* dedi.

*Genelkurmay’a ‘Dijital veriler çalındı mı’ sorusu*
ümraniye davasının görüldüğü İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, sanık Hasan Ataman Yıldırım’ın talebi doğrultusunda, GenelkurmayBaşkanlığı Adli Müşavirliğine yazı yazılarak, bu sanığa ait iş yerinden ele geçirildiği ileri sürülen belgelerin sorulmasına karar verdi. Mahkeme heyeti, sanığa ait dijital veriler içerisindeki askeri gizli belgelerin niteliklerinin, bunların sivil şahıslarda bulunmasının olağan olup olmadığının, bunların çalındığına dair herhangi bir bilgi olup olmadığının, ayrıca bu askeri gizli belgelerle ilgili herhangi bir soruşturma açılıp açılmadığının sorulmasına, açılmışsa akıbetinin bildirilmesinin istenmesine hükmetti. 

*Haberal’ın kararı istendi*
Mahkeme Heyeti, tutuklu sanık Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal’ın avukatlarının talebi doğrultusunda, Haberal’a ait tüm iletişim tespit tutanaklarına dayanak yapılan iletişimin dinlenmesine ilişkin kararların da istenmesini hükme bağladı. Heyet ayrıca, tutuklu sanık emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz’ün hastanede uzun süreli sorgu ve savunmasının tespit edilip edilemeyeceği, buna sağlık yönünden elverişli olup olmadığının yattığı hastaneden sorulmasına karar verdi.







05/11/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Takkeli, tespihli her yıl hacca giden Genelkurmay Başkanımız olsun!* 


*Necati Doğru* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*2.11.2009*





Biz *“darbeci, seçimle gelenleri ittirme yapıp aşağı indiren, internet sitesine elektronik muhtıra koyan, hukuk dışına çıkan”* Genelkurmay Başkanı istemiyoruz. Fakat her sözüne *“Bir ordu ki, seçilmiş hükümeti devirmek niyetiyle...”* diye başlayıp, sonra da* “bize yeni bir ordu lazım, Nizam-ı Cedit ordusu olsun...”* diye devam edenlerin muradı nedir?

Tam olarak ne istiyorlar?

Nasıl bir TSK düşünüyorlar?

Genelkurmay Başkanı, çember sakallı, kafasında takke, elinde tespih olan, her yıl bir defa hacca, bir defa da umreye giden, eşinin başı türbanlı, kızları tesettür giyimli inanmış biri olsun. *Askeri liselere de imam hatip okulu müfredatı konsun, harp okullarına alınacak öğrenciler imam hatip mezunlarından seçilsin,* *“Atatürkçü çizgide yetişmiş 5 bin subay ile 345 general”* *ordudan tasfiye edilsin, yerine “AKP iktidarına inanmış, Başbakan’a Türkiye’nin bulabileceği en iyi lider gözüyle” bakanlar getirilsin.*

Böyle bir ordu mu istiyorlar?

Açıkça yazsalar.

Takıyyesiz söyleseler.

Halk için hayırlı, saydam, anlaşılır bir tartışma ortamı doğmaz mı? Doğar.

Hadi bir gayret!

Karnınızdan konuşmayı bırakın.

Yiğitçe yazın, mertçe söyleyin.

Nasıl bir ordu istemektesiniz?

Yeni bir seçim ortamına doğru hızla gidiyoruz. Benim düşünceme göre, halk yüksek bir demokratik olgunluğa ulaştı. Zannediyorum ki, ilk defa *“laiklik karşıtı irtica eylemlerinin odağı olmuş bir partiyi”* askerler değil, halk iktidardan indirmiş olacak.

Seçimle gelen!

Seçimle gidecek.

Böylece Türkiye toplumu sosyolojik olarak *“gerçek demokratik açılıma”* sivil bir evrimle adım atacak. üünkü iyi tarihçiler belirtiyorlar ki, *“Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin kuruluşu bir evrimle (yani halkın saltanatın kötü yanlarını görüp ondan vazgeçmesiyle) değil Mustafa Kemal ve arkadaşlarının yaptığı devrimle”* oldu. Cumhuriyet devrimle kuruldu. Bu devrim, diyalektik karakteri icabı, karşı devrimin yani *“irticayla kol kola girmiş saltanatın”* yeniden hortlayacağı korkusunu bugüne kadar hep taşıdı.

Dürüst olalım.

Lafı doğru anlayalım.

Darbeler iyi oldu, gerekliydi demiyorum. Darbeler, TSK’nın kendisini bir çeşit Türkiye’nin Anayasası yerine koyup, *“Anayasa’nın dışına çıkma niyeti gördüğü seçilmiş sivilleri”* bu karşı devrim korkusuyla dürtükleyip uyararak, anayasa içine çekmek için geldi.

Darbe yaptılar.

Her seferinde bıraktılar.

Yeniden kışlaya çekildiler.

27 Mayıs da, 12 Mart da, 12 Eylül de* “geldikleri iktidardan yine kendilerinin gitmesiyle”* sonuçlandı. Hatta 27 mayıs darbesini yapan; 38 üst rütbeli subay sonradan *“14’ler ve 24’ler”* diye ikiye ayrıldı. 14’ler (Alparslan Türkeşçiler) iktidarı yeniden sivillere bırakmak niyeti taşımıyorlardı. Bu yüzden kendi arkadaşlarıyla çatıştılar.

24’ler galip geldi.

Türkeşçiler sürüldü.

28 şubat’ta yapılan da; *“seçilmişleri devireyim, yerine generaller geçsin”* değildi. Başbakanlık binasına* “tarikat şeyhlerini toplayan Başbakan Erbakan’ı ve koltuk için ona göz yuman yardımcısı Tansu üiller’i”* iktidardan ittirmekti. En son *“hatıra defterli ve ıslak imzalı darbe niyetlerinin de”* yine ordunun içinde görevli diğer subaylar tarafından geriletildiği yazılıp çiziliyor.

Ordu da olgunlaştı.

Halk da sivil bilince ulaştı.

Bu sefer; gerici, şeriat odağı olmuş, birlik ve bütünlüğü tehlikeye atma ihtimali olan iktidarı, askerler değil, halk seçimlerde indirecek.

Türkiye darbeleri aştı.

*“Bize yeni bir ordu lazım”* diyenlerin karnında ne var, onu da bilelim. Ordu darbecilikten vazgeçiyor, siz de takıyyeyi bırakın.

...

----------


## bozok

*TİB Başkanlığı'na tele-kulak baskını*

 
*ANKARA Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin kararı doğrultusunda Telekomünikasyon İletişim Daire Başkanlığı’nda, Ankara 1. Sulh Ceza Hakimi Hayri Keskin ve beraberindeki 3 bilirkişi inceleme başlattı. Uzmanlar, usulsüz dinleme iddialarını araştırdı.*


*Telekomünikasyon binasında inceleme*
Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin aldığı karar doğrultusunda Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı’nda inceleme yapıldı. Alınan bilgiye göre, Bilgi Teknolojileri ve İletişim Kurumu (BTK) Telekomünikasyon İletişim Bakanlığına (TİB) gelen, Ankara 1. Sulh Ceza Hakimi Hayri Keskin ve beraberindeki bilirkişilerce inceleme yapıldı. İnceleme ile ilgili açıklama yapılmazken konunun *“telekulak”* iddialarıyla bağlantılı olduğu Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce alınan karar doğrultusunda yapıldığı öğrenildi.



06/11/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*üevik sazanlar çiftliği* 


*Selcan TAşüI* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 06/11/2009* 





Yandaşların* “cuntanın manipülasyon planı(!)”*na hizmet etmemek, yandaş olmayanların ise *“haber atlamamak”* için manşet yaptığı mektup, savcının eline geçmeden önce 70 milyona servis edildi.


Genellikle mektubun üzerine sazan çevikliğiyle atlanmış, çoğu gazeteler mektubu tam metin vererek manşetlere taşımıştı... Islak imzalı belgeyi gönderen meçhul subayın ikinci mektubuydu bu... Bunu bir önceki gibi adi postayla değil* “e-mail”* yoluyla göndermişti. İlk düşünülmesi gereken böyle bir mektubun e - mail yoluyla gönderilemeyeceğiydi. Hadi gönderildi diyelim... ünce gönderenin araştırılması gerekmez miydi? Emniyet bu kaynağı birkaç gün içinde bulabilir, mektubun sahici olup olmadığı ortaya çıkardı. Bu vesileyle ihbarcı subaya ulaşmak da mümkün olurdu...

Ne var ki, kimsenin özellikle yandaşların beklemeye hiç sabrı yoktu..

Hem ne diyordu ikinci mektubunda ihbarcı subay:

*“Karargah içindeki cunta yapılanması, kendileri adına gelişen olumsuz süreci tersine çevirmek için dikkati mektubun içeriğinden uzaklaştırıyor.”* 

Bu durumda *“Yahu şu e - mail nereden gönderilmiş, kim göndermiş”* gibi soruları sormak da cuntaya hizmet sayılabilirdi. İyisi mi mektubun üzerine sazan gibi atlamalı, TSK’ya birkaç tokat daha vurmalıydı... Nitekim öyle yapıldı.. Manşetten vuruldu...

Derken Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı,* “İkinci ihbar mektubu bize ulaşmadı”* açıklamasını yapmaz mı? 

İhbar mektubu savcıya gönderilmez mi? 

*Buyurun cenaze namazına...*


* Melih Aşık / Milliyet


++++++


*Kirli tezgahlara alet oluyorlar*

Bir savcının eline bir ihbar mektubu ulaştığında ne yapması gerektiği, yasalarımızda yazıyor:

Eğer o mektubu ciddiye alırsa soruşturma başlatacak. Bunu yaparken gizliliğe önem verecek. Mektuptaki iddiaların doğruluğuna kanaat getirdiğinde ise... şüphelileri sorgulayacak. Kanaati netleşirse, dava açacak!

Gelin görün ki; günümüz Türkiye’sinde süreç böyle işlemiyor: Adamın biri* “Sayın Savcım”*la başlayan, imzasız bir mektup yazıyor. İsimsiz ihbar mektubunu alan savcı, daha yukarıda anlattığım süreci başlatmaya bile fırsat bulamadan, bu* “çok özel”* ihbar mektubu, aynı anda bütün gazetelerin haber merkezlerine ulaşıyor.

Tıpkı dünkü gazetelerde yer alan* “meçhul subaydan ikinci mektup”* örneğinde olduğu gibi...

Adam, mektubun en altına* “dağıtım”* bölümü açıp, karşısına *“medya kuruluşları”* yazıyor. Kendi dünya görüşüne yakın üç-dört gazete, televizyon seçerek, servis yapıyor! Böylece araştırılmamış *“ham iddialar”*, gerçekmiş gibi televizyonlara, gazetelere taşınıyor... 

*“Yandaş”* olmayan medya ise,* “geride kalmamak”* için, bu haberleri diğerlerinden alıp büyütüyor!

İddia sahibiyle savcı arasında gizli kalması gereken *“elektronik posta iletisi”, “hukuk süzgeci”*nden geçmeden, hatta savcının eline geçmeden 70 milyona mal oluyor...

İşin ilginci; bu* “infaz”*ı gündeme getirdiğinizde,* “Sen bilginin ya da belgenin nasıl sızdığına değil de, içeriğine bak”* diyorlar...

Bakamam... 

Bırakın; önce savcılar işlerini yapsınlar! Siz de gazetecilik mesleğinin* “double check”* (iki kere gözden geçirme) kuralını hatırlayın!

Doğrulatamadığınız bir iddiayı haber yapıp büyüterek... ülkenin, kurumların ve kişilerin kaderleriyle oynamayın!

Onur cellatlığı yapmayın...

Sırf işinize geliyor diye; kirli tezgahlara alet olmayın!


* Mustafa Mutlu / Vatan


+++++


*Yeni haham: ‘Meçhul asker’*

Ergenekon davası ortaya çıktığında başımızda bir* “haham”* vardı. Yurt dışından katıldığı programlarda akla hayale gelmez sözler söyler, inanılmaz suçlamalar yapar. Devletin kanalında bile birkaç saat canlı yayında kalmayı başarırdı.

üyle bir inanıldı ki bu *“haham”*a, başka belge-bilgi peşinde koşmadılar bile.

*şimdi bu “haham”ın yerini “kimliği belirsiz” bir ihbarcı aldı.* Bazı gazeteler* “meçhul asker”* adını takmış bu ihbarcıya. üünkü nasıl bir ruh haliyse *“kimliği belli olmayan”* bu kişinin *“Ben de askerim, üstelik cuntacıların içindeyim”* cümlelerini *“kesin doğru”* kabul ediyorlar.

*“Meçhul asker”* savaşların kazanılmasını sağlayan, ama adını ailesi dışında kimsenin bilmediği sıradan askerlerdir. 

İhbarcıyı kahraman olarak lanse edenler belli ki Mehmetçik diyemedikleri için kahramanlığı *“Meçhul asker”* üzerinden belirtmek istiyor. 

Türkiye sevgisizleri amaçlarına ulaşmak için propaganda olanaklarını sonuna kadar kullanıyorlar. Sıradan insanların bilgi ve belgeye pek düşkün olmadıklarını ama *“gizemli”* konulara iştahla baktıklarını ve doğru kabul etmeye yatkınlıklarını sömürenler piyasaya sürdükleri* “kimliği belirsiz ihbarcı”* ile ortalığı toz dumana katıyorlar.

şu anda hiç kimse bir darbe planı hazırlanıp hazırlanmadığını bilmiyor.

Yine hiç kimse ihbarcının asker kökenli olduğunu da bilmiyor.
Liberal maskeli faşistler TV ekranlarında gerine gerine *“Daha bunlar ne ki, öyle belgeler gelecek ki”* demekte de bir sakınca görmüyorlar.

Kimliği belirsiz ihbarcı etrafa saçtığı belgelerle bazı subayların adlarını ve imzalarını gösterip* “işte cunta”* diyor. O listede 12 imza var.

Bir albayın imzasının ıslak mı kuru mu olduğunu tartışırken 5 ay harcadık, peki 12 subayın imzasının ıslaklığının tartışması ne kadar sürecek?

* Can Ataklı / Vatan

...

----------


## bozok

*Vurkaç usulü!* 


*Melih Aşık* 
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*6 Kasım 2009*




İhbarcı subayın ikinci mektubunu baş sayfalarda manşete çıkaran ve tam metin veren yandaş basın, Savcı Turan üolakkadı’nın* “Bu mektup bize gelmedi”* açıklaması üzerine haber foslayınca ne mi yaptı?

Kimileri, mesela Bugün ve Yeni şafak dürüst davranarak üolakkadı’nın açıklamasını baş sayfadan verdi...

Kimileri ise, mesela Star ve Taraf, haberi birinci sayfadan görmek ne kelime, iç safyaların bile diplerine sakladı.

Oysa bir gün önceki manşetin devamı olan bir haberin yine birinci sayfaya girmesi gerekirdi... En azından* “Biri bizi işletiyor”* gibi bir başlık altında okura duyurulması beklenirdi! 

Bir kez daha anlaşıldı ki, bu tür vurkaç gazeteciliğinde TSK’ya ve cumhuriyeti savunanlara vuran haber manşete layık görülüyor, vurmayan ise haber bile sayılmıyor...

Bu arada birinci mektubu gönderen kimdi? İki mektubu da gönderen aynı şahıs mı? Eğer aynı şahıssa birinci mektup ve ıslak imza da kuşkulu hale gelmez mi? O yüzden iki mektubun daha dikkatli karşılaştırılması gerekmez mi? Birinci mektubu yazan tanıklık edeceğini bildirdiği halde neden hala ortada yok. Adli Tıp Başkanı kuşkuları giderici bir açıklamayı hala neden yapmadı? 

Meraklar sürüyor.

...

----------


## bozok

*AB’NİN ERGENEKON DAVASINDAKİ 7 ROLü*
**
 

Türkiye’nin 2009 AB karnesinden yine Ergenekon Davası’na tam destek çıktı. Davanın* “Türkiye’nin en kapsamlı darbe girişimi soruşturması”* olarak nitelendiği İlerleme Raporu’nda şu ifadeler kullanıldı: 

*“Bu soruşturma, bir darbe teşebbüsünü araştıran ve ülkedeki demokratik kurumları istikrarsızlaştırmayı hedeflediği iddia edilen bir suç şebekesine yönelik tarihteki en kapsamlı ilk inceleme. Ayrıca ülke tarihinde ilk defa bir eski genelkurmay başkanı olarak davada şahitlik yaptı. Sanıkların haklarının askeri memurları da kapsayan ciddi suç iddialarına yol açtı. Bu dava, Türkiye’nin demokratik kurumlarının işleyişine ve hukukun üstünlüğüne olan güvenin kuvvetlendirilmesi için bir fırsat. Ancak dava sürecinde sanık hakları başta olmak üzere hukuki sürece tam saygı gösterilmesi önemli”.* 

üzetle AB, davayla ilgili 3 hukuk dışı ithamda, 1 saptamada ve 1 de davayı yürütenlere daha dikkatli olmaları gerektiği uyarısında bulunuyor. 

*AB,* 

*1.Darbe teşebbüsü olduğunu,*
*2.Darbecilerin demokratik kurumları istikrarsızlaştırmayı hedeflediğini,*
*3.Sanıkların suç şebekesi olduğunu,*
*4.Hilmi üzkök’ün gönüllü şahit olduğunu,*
*5.Sanık haklarına saygı gösterilmesi gerektiğini söylüyor.*

Beşinci saptamadan hareketle yine AB’ye *“demokrasi”* içi değerlendirmeler yapan yazarlar oldu. AB’nin bu saptamayı, davayı yürütenlere *“dikkatli ol”* ve* “önlem al”* hedefli uyarı olarak yaptığı; davaya karşı yükselen itirazların gazını almaya yönelik olduğu kuşku götürmez!


*Atatürk’e ve TSK’nın rolüne sınırlandırma emri*

üte yanda İlerleme Raporu’nda Ergenekon davasıyla dolaylı ilgili olan iki konu da var. 

*1.* AB, AKP’den Atatürk’ü Koruma Kanunu’nu da kaldırmasını istedi. AB’ye göre bu kanun ifade özgürlüğünü kısıtlıyormuş! Nasıl ifadelerde bulunmak istiyorlarsa..!

*2.* AB, AKP’den TSK’yı daha da* “sınırlandırmasını”* istiyor!

Ordunun rolüyle ilgili İlerleme Raporu’nda şu ifadeler yer alıyor: 

*“Genelkurmay Başkanlığı birçok fırsatta siyasetçilere ve basına kamuoyu önünde tepki gösteriyor. Nisan ayındaki bir basın toplantısında Genelkurmay, Ergenekon davası ve iddianamesi hakkında yorum yaparak yargıyı baskı altına aldı. üst düzey bazı ordu mensupları yargılanan askeri personele destek verdi. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri siyaseti etkilemeyi sürdürüyor. üst düzey ordu mensupları birçok fırsatta etnisite, Güneydoğu, laiklik ve siyasi partiler gibi iç ve dış politika konularında görüş açıklıyor”.*

*AB Kemalist Devrim karşıtıdır*
Ergenekon Davası içinde AB’nin rolünü doğru analiz etmek gerekiyor. Her ne kadar operasyonun merkezi ve kaynağı ABD’yse de, AB de davada önemli roller almıştır. Hatırlatalım:

*1.*Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nün 2007 yılı raporunda *“Ulusalcılık”* terör kapsamında değerlendirildi. Raporda, AB sürecine* “devlet egemenliğini ve bağımsızlığı zedelediği için karşı koymak”*, terörizmin işareti olarak görülüyordu!

Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nün raporunun niteliği; AB sürecinin ve uyum yasalarının sonucudur.

*2.* Avrupa Parlamentosu’nun 21 Mayıs 2008’de kabul ettiği Türkiye Raporu’nda *“Ergenekon’un üzerine kararlılıkla gidilsin”* talimatı verildi: *“Türk makamlarını Ergenekon suç örgütü soruşturmasını kararlılıkla sürdürerek, örgütün devlet yapısı içine sızmış şebekesini bütünüyle ortaya çıkarmaya ve mensuplarını adalete teslim etmeye teşvik ediyoruz”.*

*3.* Avrupa Parlamentosu’nun 12 Mart 2009’da kabul ettiği Türkiye Raporu’nda, *“Ergenekon suç örgütü sanıklarının”* yargılanmasından duyulan memnuniyet ifade edildi ve* “örgütün devlet kurumlarına sızan uzantılarının bütünüyle ortaya çıkarılmasını”* istedi.

*4.* Avrupa Parlamentosu, 27 Eylül 2006 tarihinde iktidardan Talat Paşa Komitesi’nin faaliyetlerini durdurmasını ve Komiteyi dağıtmasını talep eden bir karar aldı. *“Ermeni soykırımı uluslararası bir yalandır”* diyerek ABD ve AB’ye karşı mücadele eden Talat Paşa Komitesi’nin mücadelesi Ergenekon İddianamesi’nde suç sayılmaktadır! Talat Paşa Komitesi’nin pek çok yöneticisi Ergenekon soruşturmasında sanıktır!

*5.* Davaya* “Ergenekon”* ismin konulması kasıtlıdır ve *“Türk tarihinin hakkından gelmek”* içindir. AB’nin Türkiye Temsilcisi Karen Fogg, 3 Aralık 2001 günü AB görevlisi Adriaan van der Meer’e gönderdiği e-postada şöyle diyordu: “Ne AB, ne de ABD, Türkiye’nin kendi tarihinin hakkından gelmekte nasıl yardım edebilecekleri konusunda ipucuna sahip”.

İşte aranılan o ipucu “Ergenekon”la bulunmuş oldu!

*6.* AB’nin 2001’den beri bastırdığı üç temel konu olan Kürt, Ermeni ve Kıbrıs meseleleri Ergenekon sanıklarının siyasi mücadelelerinin hep merkezindeydi. Bu üç konu nedeniyle AB’ye karşı mücadele eden isimlerin sanık olması tesadüf müdür?! En AB’ci kalemlerin bu üç meseledeki tutumları ve soruşturma konusunda yazdıkları tesadüf müdür? Her konuyu Ergenekon’a bağlamaları tesadüf müdür?

Durum öyle noktalara varmıştır ki, Türkiye-Ermenistan maçı sonrası yazdığı makalesinin başlığını bile şöyle koyanlar olmuştur: “Büyük maçın sokaktaki sonucu: Açılım:1 Darbe:0”.

*7.* Ergenekon Davasının hedefinde yer alan Türk Ordusu AB’nin de hedefidir! AB sürecin en başından beri, Türk hükümetlerinin önüne TSK’yı izole etmeyi ve sınırlandırmayı hedef koydu. AB TSK’yı Kıbrıs’ta işgalci ilan etti; *“Kürtlere katliam yapıyor”* diye açık yalanlarla suçladı; MGK’den askeri mahkemelere kadar askerin olduğu her kurumun kapatılmasını istedi; fotoğraflarına bile tahammül edemedi!

AB’nin ve Ergenekon davasının hedefinde en başta Türk Ordusu’nun olması, AB’nin Kemalist Devrimi tasfiye etmek istemesi nedeniyledir! 
AB’nin Kemalist Devrim karşıtlığını görmeden süreç doğru analiz edilemez.


*Mehmet Ali Güller*


*Odatv.com*
16 Ekim 2009

----------


## bozok

*SALONDA BEBEK İSMİ TARTIşMASI!*

 

Ergenekon davaları aslında renkli anların da yaşandığı sahnelerle dolu. Ancak medyada pek o ayrıntılara yer verilmiyor. 

Aktaracağımız anekdot Ergenekon davasının dünkü duruşmasından. 

Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün başta olmak üzere herkesi kahkahaya boğan bir ayrıntıdan söz edelim. 

Tutuklu sanık Hayrettin Ertekin ailevi yaşamını gerekçe göstererek tahliyesini istedi. Bu sırada Ertekin, Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün’e hitaben,* “Başkanım eğer beni tahliye ederseniz doğacak çocuğuma Köksal adını vereceğim”* dedi. 

Davaların en renkli isimlerinden biri olan avukat Vural Ergül de sözü alarak, *“Eğer kız olursa ne isim koyacaksınız? Tavsiyem Zekeriya üz’ün katibi Kezban İpek’ten ötürü Kezban olsun”* deyince Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün başta olmak üzere, diğer mahkeme heyeti ve tüm salon kahkaha attı. 


*Odatv.com*
21 Ekim 2009

----------


## bozok

*PKK MEşRULAşTI, ERGENEKON DAVASI YARA ALDI*
** 
Hürriyet yazarı Cüneyt ülsever, Pazartesi günü itibarıyla Ergenekon savcıları artık Ergenekon üyesi olmanın PKK üyesi olmaktan daha ağır bir suç olduğunu kanıtlamak zorundadırlar diye yazdı. Bundan böyle PKK’nın meşru hale geldiğini, PKK’yı meşru görmeyen hiçbir hükümet üyesinin ciddiye alınmayacağını söyleyen yazar, hükümetin PKK ile yaptığı pazarlık sonucu bu adımların atılmasına göz yumduğunu belirtti. 

Cüneyt ülsever’in dünkü *“Hukuka takla attırılmasın”* başlıklı yazısı şöyleydi: 


*TEMEL soru şu: İyi bir niyet uğruna hukuk/etik by-pass edilebilir mi?*
Denebilir ki, birini bir beladan kurtarmak için yalan söylenebilir.

Ancak bu durum *kişisel temelde* geçerlidir. ürneğin, yalan mahalle arasında kanlı bir kavgayı önlemek için söylenmişse *hoş görülebilir* ama yalan mahkemede sanık lehine söylenmişse *kamusal anlam* kazanacağı için hoş görülmeyecektir.


** * ** 

*“Eve dönüş”* hükümetin başta *“Kürt açılımı”* olmak üzere değişik isimler verdiği, benim ise ısrarla *“Kuzey Irak açılımı”* olarak nitelendirdiğim süreçte bugüne dek atılmış *en somut adım*! 

Ben hükümetin *iyi niyetinden* zerre kadar şüphe etmiyorum. Ama baştan beri “açılımı” *yönetememesinden* korkuyorum.

Nitekim, pazartesi günü sınırda *PKK*’nın açık ve seçik gündemi elinde tutmuş, *Türk yetkililer* pasif bir tavır içinde “Aman bir maraza çıkmasın!” gayretlerine düşmüştür.

Pazartesi günü itibariyle PKK tamamen *meşru* hale gelmiştir, bundan böyle PKK’nın meşru olmadığını beyan edecek herhangi bir *hükümet yetkilisi* ciddiye alınmayacaktır.


** * ** 

Ben bunun da üzerinde çok fazla durmak istemiyorum.

Benim derdim pazartesi günü başlayan süreçte, yapılan pazarlıklara *kulp takabilmek* için, adına *“içtihat”* dense de *hukuka takla attırılmasıdır*. Zira teslim olanlar arasında bazıları:

1) Açık bir şekilde PKK üyesi olduklarını beyan etmektedirler. Kıyafetleri, emir aldıkları makam, kullanılan bayrak ve atılan sloganlar bu durumu tevsik etmektedir.

*Kanunlara göre, hiçbir suça karışmamış olsa da, illegal bir terör örgütünün üyesi olmak büyük suçtur.*

2) Terör örgütü mensupları, daha önce suç işlememiş olmak kaydı ile, “Pişmanlık Yasası” çerçevesinde “pişman olarak” örgütle ilişkilerini kesip, devlete yardımcı da olarak *terör örgütü üyesi* olmak sıfatı ile işledikleri suçu ortadan kaldırabilirler. Ancak ifade verenler açıkça:

1) Pişmanlık Yasası’ndan faydalanmak istemediklerini,

2) PKK’lı olmaktan vazgeçmediklerini ilan etmişler, devlet aygıtına “Beni kendi hukukuna rağmen olduğum gibi kabul edeceksin!” diyerek dayatmışlar ve bu dayatmada başarılı olmuşlardır. 

Pişmanlık Yasası’ndan faydalanmak istemeyen, PKK ile organik bağını devam ettirmekte ısrarlı olanlara “Yok sen yine de 221 sayılı Pişmanlık Yasası kapsamına alındın!” denilerek de yeni bir *içtihat* yaratılmamış -zaten mahkemeler içtihat yaratamaz- hukuka takla attırılmıştır.

Gözüken odur ki, hükümet TBMM’de gerekli yasal değişiklikleri yapmadan PKK ile yaptığı pazarlık sonucu bu adımların atılmasına göz yummuştur.


** * ** 
1) Hukukun genelliği ilkesinden hareketle, pazartesi günü itibariyle; PKK üyesi olduğu, PKK bayrağı astığı, Apo’ya “sayın” dediği, PKK eylemlerine katıldığı vb. için hüküm giyenlerin cezası kadük kalmıştır.

2) Ergenekon Davası büyük yara almıştır. Bundan böyle; Ergenekon Savcısı Ergenekon örgütü üyesi olmanın PKK üyesi olmaktan çok daha ağır bir suç olduğunu ispat etmek zorundadır.

Ya da savcı “içtihat” uygulayarak “darbecileri” salıvermek durumundadır! 


** * ** 

*Hukuk siyasete mağlup olursa, hukuksuzluk salgın hastalık gibi her yere bulaşır!*




*Odatv.com*
22 Ekim 2009

----------


## bozok

*GüNDEMDEKİ SAVCI ALİ üAKIR’A üLüM TEHDİDİ*
** 
 

Bakırköy 2. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi’nden geçtiğimiz günlerde emekli olan Savcı Ali üakır, gitmeden önce hakkında bir linç kampanyası başlatan yandaş medyaya kendisine yapılan kişisel hakaretler nedeniyle dava açtı. 

Emekli Savcı Ali üakır’ın, Bugün, Star, Zaman, Taraf ve T24’e açtığı davaların ayrıntıları şöyle: 

*Bugün Gazetesi için ne yazdı*
üakır, Bugün gazetesinin yayınladığı Taner ünal ve Ahmet Cinali ile telefon konuşma kayıtlarının özel hayatına dair konuşmalar olduğunu ve 3 yıl önce yapılan bu konuşmanın içeriğinden koparılarak bir suçmuş gibi önüne çıkarıldığını ifade etti. üakır hukuki olarak sanık veya tanık olmadığı Ergenekon İddianamesi’nde kendisinin özel konuşmalarının yer almasını eleştirdi. Bugün Gazetesi’ne açtığı dava dilekçesinde üakır şunları söyledi: 

“ “Ergenekon” soruşturmasında adları geçen “Taner ünal” ve “Ahmet Cinali” isimli kişilerle ortak hareket ederek medya mensuplarına haksız yere dava açtığım, canlarına okuduğum yolunda çirkin bir saldırı ve iftira yapılmıştır. üncelikle bu davanın tarafı olmadığım halde, şahsımın adı verilerek konuşmamın tapelerde yer alması yasal değildir. Mevcut gazetenin de hukuk dışı elde olunan bu verileri bir yerlerden ele geçirip kaydetmesi ortaya çıkartması; adımı bazı yasa dışı oluşumlarla beraber gösterme gayretinin altında, görev sırasında bu gazetelere yönelik açtığım davaların kin ve intikam duygusu yatmaktadır. Amaç hakkımda soruşturma açılmasını temin yönünde hukuk dışı elde olunan delilleri, 3 yıl gibi aradan geçen süreden sonra ısıtılıp ortaya çıkartmak suretiyle mağdur etmeye ve aşağılamaya yöneliktir. Asılsız ve çarpıtılan bu haberlerle kişiliğim ve ifa ettiğim meslek onurum rencide olmuştur. üzel hayata ait konuşmalarda suç teşkil edecek bir eylem bulunmamasına rağmen, suç işlemişim şeklinde anlatılarak, eleştiri ve haber verme hakkının ötesine geçilmiştir. Basına tanınan haber verme hakkı bu şekilde yalan ve yanıltıcı haber olarak özel kast altında çarpıtılarak yayınlanmıştır. Asıl amaçlardan bir tanesi de, yargı görevini yapanlara bu yollarla göz dağı vererek etkileme amacı güdülmektedir” dedi. 


*Star Gazetesi öldürülmeme neden olabilir*
üakır Star Gazetesi’ne açtığı davayla ilgili ise gazetenin hakkında gerçekdışı haberler yaptığını söyledi. Gazetenin emekli olmasını fırsat bildiğini söyleyen üakır, Star Gazetesi’nin haberleri nedeniyle ölüm tehdidi aldığını anlattı. üakır dilekçesinde şunları söyledi: “Gazeteci “Lube Ayar” ismi kullanılarak getirilen yorumlar tamamen hayal mahsulü deli saçması kurgulardan ibarettir. Odama bozkurt resmi, siyasi simgeler asla konulmamıştır. Sadece birkaç ünlü gazeteciden odamdaki değişik Atatürk portre ve resimlerinin bulunması nedeniyle övgü almıştım. Odama geldiğini iddia eden gazeteci arkadaş her halde Atatürk resimlerini siyasi simge saymış olacak ki bu resimleri “Bozkurt” olarak yorumlamıştır. Odamda siyasi resim ve simgeler varsa bunu herkesin görmesi gerekmez miydi? Aradan 3 sene gibi bir süre geçtikten sonra bu tür deli saçması ithamlarla şahsıma yapılan saldırılar eleştiri kapsamında asla değerlendirilemez, haber değeri taşıdığı da söylenemez. Canavar ve faşist ruhlu birisi olarak tanıtılma sebebini de anlamış değilim. Açık kin ve intikam sonucu söylendiğini kabul ediyorum…. şüphelilerin izinsiz olarak başka yerlerden alınmış fotoğrafımı basıp, asılsız ve saçma sapan iddialarla şahsımı hedef göstermeleri neticesinde; polis makamlarına öldürüleceğim yolunda haberler ulaşmıştır. Bu nedenle Bakırköy C.Savcısı Muhammet Mutlu beni telefonla arayarak durumdan haberdar ederek önlem almamı istemiştir. Bu konuyla alakalı soruşturma kendisince halen yürütülmektedir. Bu nedenlerle şahsıma yöneltilen tehditlerden bu kişiler sorumludurlar” 


*Zaman’a Ergenekon Davası* 
Ali üakır, Zaman’a açtığı davayla ilgili Ergenekon sanıkları ile yalnızca savcı olarak hukuki ilişki kurduğunu anlattı. üakır şunları söyledi: “şerefiyle görevinin gereğini yerine getirmiş bir C.Savcısı olarak, hiçbir yasa dışı oluşuma destek vermem, onlarla birlikte gözükmem anılmam söz konusu olamaz. Sosyal hayatın ve vazifenin gereği olarak, istemediğiniz halde birileriyle karşılaşmanız, konuşmanız olağandır. Haklarında bilahare “Ergenekon” soruşturması nedeniyle dava açılan adları geçen kişilerin iç yüzlerini bilmemin imkanı ve ihtimali yoktur. Kaldı ki bu isimleri ifa ettiğim basın savcılığı görevim nedeniyle tanıdım. ünceye dayalı bir fikri birlik ve beraberliğim de olmadığı için, kendileriyle yakınlık derecesinde karşılıklı güven ve samimiyetim asla oluşmamıştır. Her gün makam odama iş amaçlı gelen her hangi birilerinden benim açımdan farkları da yoktur.”

*Veli Küçük ile tanışıklığım dava nedeni ile oldu* 
Ali üakır’ın Taraf’ın kendisini Veli Küçük ile ilişkili gösteren haber için ise: “Ergenekon iddianamesinde adı geçen “Veli Küçük” ile tanışmam da; sorumluluk bölgemde bulunan bazı gazetelerde kendisi hakkında yapılan yayınlar nedeniyle yaptığı şikayet ve tekzip başvuruları nedeniyle olmuştur. Ergenekon soruşturması başlamazdan evvel, 3–4 kez farklı tarihlerde, Bağcılar Adliyesindeki makam odama şikayet başvurularını avukat kızıyla gelerek sunmuştur. Kendisi T.C Devletinin Tuğgeneral rütbesinden emekli bir subayı olması sebebiyle, karşılıklı saygı kuralları dışına çıkılmadan odamda sohbet ettiğim doğrudur. Beraber Nusaybin İlçesinde çalıştıkları O zamanki Bağcılar C.Savcısı “Oluç GüLER’i” bana sormuştu. Görmekte ısrar edince, adliyede aramama rağmen bulamadım. Kendileri bu durumda haftaya Oluç beye de haber verip beraber yemek yemeyi teklif etti. Bu arada kendisine ticari iş teklifi yapan Hasan üetin isminden de bahsetti. Bana bu kişinin güvenilir olup olmadığını sordu. Yanlış bir tutumuna rastlamadığımı söyleyince, Hasan bey de yemekte aramızda bulunsun teklifi yaptı. Ben kendisine kısmetse düşünürüz dedim. Ancak araya başka konular girdiğinden, kendisi de arayıp yemek davetini yenilemeyince yemek olayı ve buluşma da zaten gerçekleşmedi.” dedi.


*Neden şikayetçi olmadın*

üakır, T24’te Lube Ayar imzası ile çıkan ve kendisine 2006 yılında söylediği atfedilen “erkek olsaydın çoktan vurulurdun” sözü için ise şunu söyledi: “şayet kendisi anlattığı durumlardan rencide olmuş ise neden hakkımda şikayette bulunmamıştır? Kendisini başkaları adına tehdit yöneltecek kadar önemli bir şahsiyet olarak mı görmektedir? Aradan geçen 3 yıldan sonra mı aklı başına gelmiştir? Bütün bu soruların cevabında adı geçenin şahsıma duyduğu kin ve nefret duygusunu, basın ahlakına aykırı kullanma gayretleri yatmaktadır. Haber güncel olmayıp hiçbir ispat vesilesi de yoktur. Eleştiri olarak da bu durumda kabul edilemez. Aşağılama ve suç atmaya yönelik hususi kast altında yazılmıştır.” dedi. 


*Odatv.com* 
22 Ekim 2009

----------


## bozok

*BU DA şAMİL TAYYAR’A KIYAğIMIZ OLSUN!*
**

 

Ergenekon davasıyla “yıldızı parlayan” gazeteci şamil Tayyar, 21 Ekim 2009 tarihli köşesinde “Emniyette neler oluyor?” diye sormuş, “Emniyet karışmaya başladı” diye de teşhis koymuş!

Oda TV’nin “iyi takipçisi” şamil Tayyar, emniyette yaşanan “değişimi” de analiz etmiş. 

O da yazısının bir yerinde, “Gülen cemaatine operasyon yapıldı” ifadesine yer vermiş. (Cümleleri aynen şöyle: “Gülen cemaatine operasyon yapıldı veya Milli Görüş emniyette ağırlık kazanıyor gibi spekülasyonlar da sürecin bonusu olur. Beni, savaşı hangi grubun kazanacağı ilgilendirmiyor. Yeter ki, çetelerle mücadele, akamete uğratılmasın.”)

Oda TV’nin birkaç haftadır emniyette yaşananların perde arkasına ilişkin yazdıklarından “yararlandığını” belli etmeden, yeni bir analiz yapmış. Emniyetteki yeni dönemin Ergenekon soruşturmasına “halel getireceği” endişesini de okuyucularıyla paylaşmadan geçmemiş.
Bir de emniyetin “yeni vitrini”ndeki bazı isimleri zikretmiş. üzellikle de Sakarya Emniyet Müdürü Faruk ünsal’ın kendisine dava açtığından söz edip, “Sakarya Emniyet Müdürü’nün arkasındaki güç, Emniyet Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Mustafa Gülcü’dür” demiş.

Emniyette cemaatin yanı sıra, “Milli Görüşçü” bir yapıdan söz eden şamil Tayyar belli ki dersini iyi çalışmamış! O nedenle kendisine “tüyo” kabilinden, “emniyet içi bazı dosyalar”dan yararlanarak sorular hazırladık. Bakalım bu soruların yanıtını bulabilecek mi?

İşte şamil Tayyar’a araştırması için “yüz puanlık” sorular:

Faruk ünsal Mustafa Gülcü’yle ilk hangi kritik dairede çalışt

Trilyonlarca liralık bir rant olan özel güvenlik işinde emniyet içi organizasyonda Faruk ünsal nasıl bir rol üstlendi?

üzel güvenlikle ilgili ünsal ne gibi çalışmalar yaptı?

Faruk ünsal hangi özel güvenlik şirketlerine dersler verdi?

üzel güvenlikle ilgili emniyet içindeki “özel” çalışmalarının ayrıntıları nelerdir?

Faruk ünsal’ın Mustafa Gülcü’yle beraber bir dönem görev yaptığı Araştırma Planlama Koordinasyon Daire Başkanlığı’ndaki (APK) bazı uygulamaları, İçişleri Bakanlığı tarafından bir soruşturmaya konu oldu mu?

İçişleri Bakanlığı teftiş raporunda “etiğe aykırı” hangi uygulamalardan söz edildi?

*En önemli soru:* Emniyette yaşanan kavgada cemaatin hedefindeki isimlerden biri Faruk ünsal mıdır? Bu kavgada ünsal hangi saftadır? 

Ergenekon sanığı Adil Serdar Saçan’la “ilişki”nin ayrıntıları nelerdir?

Son soru: Bu soruların yanıtlarını bulduğu takdirde şamil Tayyar gazetesinde bunları yazabilecek midir?




*Tutkun Akbaş*

*Odatv.com* 
23 Ekim 2009

----------


## bozok

*‘BELGE GERüEK VE SAVCILARDA’*
**

 

CNNTüRK güne damgasını vuracak bir habere imza attı.

Habere göre 'AKP ve Gülen'i Bitirme Planı' belgesi gerçekti ve savcılara ulaştırılmıştı.

Türkiye'nin 12 Haziran'dan bu yana tartıştığı, altında Albay Dursun üiçek'in imzasının bulunduğu öne sürülen İrticayla Mücadele Planı'nın orijinalinin savcılığa yollandığı öne sürüldü.

Habere göre belgeyi üst düzey bir subayın savcılara yolladığı iddia edildi.

Taraf gazetesinin 12 Haziran 2009 tarihli sayısında, 'AKP ve Gülen'i Bitirme Planı' başlıklı haberde İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nca (CMK 250. madde ile yetkili bölümü) yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında Avukat Serdar üztürk'ün ofisinde yapılan aramada ele geçirildiği iddia edilen bir belgeye istinaden Genelkurmay Harekat Başkanlığı Bilgi Destek Dairesi 3. Bilgi Destek şube Müdürlüğü'nde 'İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı' adı altında bir çalışma yapıldığı, çalışmayı içeren belgenin altında 3. Bilgi Destek şube Müdürü Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in paraf ve imzasının bulunduğu iddia edilmiş ve belgeye ait fotokopiler yer almıştı.

Taraf gazetesinde yayımlanan haber üzerine Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nca soruşturma emri verilmiş ve aynı gün Askeri Savcılık tarafından olayla ilgili soruşturma başlatılmıştı.

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Askeri Mahkemesi'nce aynı gün belgenin içeriğiyle ilgili 'yayım yasağı' konulmuştu.

"İrtica İle Mücadele Planı" iddialarıyla ilgili ifadesi istenen Albay Dursun üiçek "örgüt üyeliği" suçlaması ile tutuklanmış ve Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi'ne konulmuştu.

Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek tutuklanmasının ardından 24 saat geçmeden avukatlarının tutukluluğa yaptığı itiraz üzerine tahliye edilmişti.


Bu arada Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten üç savcının İstanbul Cumhuriyet başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin ile bugün ani toplantı yapması, "acaba ortaya çıkan bu belgeyle ilgili mi" sorusunu akla getirdi. 

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin konuyla ilgili "Soruşturma gizli. Ben de belgenin gelip gelmediği yönünde bilgi yok" dedi. İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı ise "Ben de televizyonlardan öğrendim. Bir aydır izindeyim. Gelse de zaten bilgi veremem" diye konuştu.

*Odatv.com*
23 Ekim 2009

----------


## bozok

*SAVCI BU DİNLEMEYİ DE İDDİANAMEYE KOYAR MI* 
**

 

Eski Milliyet Genel Yayın Yönetmeni, yeni Hürriyet yazarı Sedat Ergin bugünkü yazısında Ulusal Kanal’da ve Aydınlık gazetesinde yer alan Erdoğan-Talat telefon görüşmesi kaydı üzerinde durdu ve iki önemli soru sordu: 1) Birçok yasadışı dinleme kaydını iddianamesine koyan Savcı üz, Başbakan Erdoğan’a ait kayıtları da iddianamesine alıp bunları da kamuoyu ile paylaşacak mıdır2) şimdiye kadar çeşitli telefon ve ortam dinleme kayıtlarını çarşaf çarşaf yayınlayan basın organları bu kayıtlara da aynı iştiyakı gösterecek midir 

Yazar bu soruları sorduktan sonra iki de öneri de bulundu: 

1) Medya yasadışı dinlemeleri kamuoyuna yansıtmama konusunda bir centilmenlik anlaşması yapsın. 

2) Nihayet kendisi de telekulak mağduru durumuna düşen Başbakan artık bu konunun üstüne gitsin. 



*ODATV’NİN NOTU*: Başbakanla ilgili bir dinleme kaydı daha önce Birinci Ergenekon iddianamesinde kamuoyuna açıklanmıştı. İddianamenin ’İletişim tespit tutanakları’ başlıklı bölümünde, Sanıklardan Sami Hoştan’ın, ’Halil’ isimli bir şahısla 4 Aralık 2007 tarihinde yaptığı telefon konuşması vardı. Ve bu kayıtta eski DP Genel Başkanı Mehmet Ağar’ın, Tayyip Erdoğan’dan 60 milyon dolar rüşvet aldığı iddiası yer almıştı. Erdoğan ve Ağar bu iddiayı yalanlamışlardı.

Sedat Ergin’in “Ve Başbakan da Telekulakzede” başlıklı yazısının ilgili bölümleri şöyle: 

*“**ARTIK o da bir telekulak ma**ğduru. Kim mi Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan...*

Başbakan Erdoğan’ın Kıbrıs’ta 24 Nisan 2004 tarihinde yapılan referandumdan hemen sonra dönemin KKTC Başbakanı Mehmet Ali Talat ile yaptığı görüşmenin yasadışı yollardan elde edilen kaydının ortaya çıkması, Türkiye’de bitmek tükenmek bilmeyen telefon dinleme rezaletlerinin ulaştığı en son noktayı gösteriyor.

Bu görüşmenin yazılı dökümü, İşçi Partisi’nin yayın organı Aydınlık dergisinin geçen pazar günü piyasaya çıkan son sayısında tam metin yer aldı. Ayrıca, aynı çizgideki Ulusal Kanal, telefon konuşmasının ses kaydını da yayımladı. İsteyenler internetten girip konuşmayı dinleyebilirler. Bu, parazitsiz pırıl pırıl bir ses kaydı. Kullanılan teknoloji, belli ki en mükemmeli...
…Bilindiği gibi, Ergenekon davası sanıklarından olan Ersöz’ün evinde yapılan aramada Adalet Bakanı olduğu dönemde Cemil üiçek’in Ankara Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek ile özel bir telefon konuşmasının kaydı da ele geçirilmişti. Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz, bu konuşmanın deşifre metnini ikinci Ergenekon iddianamesinin ek klasörlerine dahil edip, kamuoyuna yansımasında bir sakınca görmemişti. 
Bu durumda karşımıza çıkan son derece meşru soru şudur: 

Başka hükümet üyelerinin yasadışı yollardan kaydedilmiş telefon konuşmalarını dava dosyasına koyan Savcı üz, Başbakan Erdoğan’a ait kayıtlarda da aynı yolu izleyip, bunları da kamuoyu ile paylaşacak mıdır 

Sorular artırılabilir. Keza Ergenekon sanıklarının benzer şekilde elde edilmiş konuşmaları ya da ortam dinleme kayıtları söz konusu olunca bunları çarşaf çarşaf yayımlamakta tereddüt geçirmeyen basın organları, Başbakan’ın konuşma metni karşısında aynı iştiyakı sergileyecek midir 

şimdi gelin bu gibi soruların hepsini bir tarafa atalım. Yasadışı yollardan telefon dinlemek, benzer şekilde ortam dinlemesi yapmak anayasaya, yasalara, hukuk devletinin asgari gereklerine ters düşen bir eylemdir. Daha ileri gidiyorum, alçaklıktır... Bu çerçevede basınının da hukuk dışı yollardan elde edilmiş bu gibi kayıtların kamuoyuna yansıtılmaması konusunda artık bir centilmenlik ölçüsünü benimsemesi gerekiyor.

Ayrıca, bu kez Başbakan’ın bizzat kendisinin mağdur duruma düşmüş olması da, kendisine bu soruna artık neden el atması gerektiğini de göz açıcı bir şekilde göstermiş olmalıdır. Başbakan Erdoğan, muhtemelen çok rahatsız olmuştur. Rahatsız olmakta da yerden göğe haklıdır. 

Ama bizim de kendisine galiba şunu söyleme hakkımız doğmuş bulunuyor: Lütfen size yapılmasından rahatsız olduğunuz şeylerin başkalarına yapılmasına da seyirci kalmayın Sayın Başbakan ve artık lütfen harekete geçin...*”*



*Odatv.com*
24 Ekim 2009

----------


## bozok

*BELGEYİ KİM SAKLADI*
** 
Akşam gazetesi yazarı Deniz ülke Arıboğan bgünkü yazısında, orjinalinin bulunduğu iddia edilen ‘İrticayla mücadele eylem planı’na değindi. Belgenin bugüne kadar neden saklandığını sorgulayan yazar, “Belge belirli bir süreyle saklandığına göre arada bir pazarlık ve hatta şantaj sürecinin olmamış olması düşünülemez” dedi. 

*İşte Arıboğan’ın “O belgeyi kim neden sakladı?” başlıklı yazısı:*

Gündem, açılım tartışmaları ve PKK'lıların geri dönüşlerine kilitlenmişken, bir süredir sandığa kapattığımız 'belge hikayesi' de yeniden hareketlendi. Altında Albay Dursun üiçek'in imzası olan 'İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'nın fotokopisi bir hukukçunun ofisinde bulunmuş ve bazı basın kuruluşları tarafından manşete çıkartılmıştı. Ardından gelen karşılıklı açıklamalar ve artık neredeyse bir Türkiye klasiği haline gelen 'her konuda kutuplaşma eğilimimiz' sayesinde konu mecrasından çıkartılmıştı. Neler oluyor ve ne olmalı? konusunu özet olarak şöyle irdeleyelim:

1- Fotokopiden belge olmaz, gerçekten olmaz. Fotokopi bir kağıt parçasıdır, gerçekten kağıt parçasıdır ve bunun üzerinden suçlama yapılması, imzanın orijinal olup olmadığının kontrol edilmesi mümkün değildir. Bu tür belgeler elektronik ortamda üretilebilir ve imza kopyalanarak belgeye kolayca aktarılabilir. Bunu fotokopi üzerinden tespit etmek söz konusu olamaz. Fotokopiden çeşitli suçlamalar ve iddialar üretmek de bu bakımdan hem ahlaki değildir hem de kasıt unsuru içerir. Buna karşın böyle bir fotokopi varsa bu konunun araştırılmasını ilgili kurumlardan istemek en doğal haktır. Sonuçta varılacak nokta bellidir; belge sahteyse de, orijinalse de hazırlayanı bulup çıkarmak ve cezalandırmak gereklidir. Maalesef her iki durumda da zarar gören Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nin imajı olacaktır. 

2-Suçlu kim olursa olsun, suçlanacak yer esas olarak belli bir kurum olacağından, bu belge bir operasyon belgesi olarak kabul edilmelidir. Amacı da bellidir, TSK'yı ya da komuta kademesini yıpratmak. Bunu yaparken izlenen yol, sivil siyaset ile askeri gücün arasını bozmaya yönelik bir tahrik mantığını izlemiştir. Belgeye göre çeşitli komplolar hazırlanması ve demokratik sistemin işleyişinde bazı aksamalar yaratılması öngörülmektedir. Oysa son dönemlerde TSK'nın demokrasi konusundaki hassasiyeti defalarca dile getirilmiş ve askerin gündelik siyasetin malzemesi olmaktan kurtarılması konusu vurgulanmıştır. Belgeyi hazırlayanlar bu gidişten memnun olmayanlardır.

3- Belgeyi hazırlamanın bir mantığı olduğu gibi, saklamanın da bir mantığı vardır. Bu mantığın tespiti şarttır, zira oyunun esas sahipleri belgeyi hazırlayanlar değil, saklı tutan ve bugünlerde, tam da bugünlerde nedense ortaya çıkaranlardır. Belgeyi hazırlayanların, yani altında imzası olanların, yaptıklarının suç teşkil ettiğini bilmemeleri mümkün değildir. Bu bakımdan belgenin fotokopisi bulunduğu anda orijinalini imha etmiş olmaları beklenir. Bu neden yapılmamış, belge saklanmıştır? Kim, neden, nasıl bir zamanlama ile açıklamak üzere saklamıştır? 

4- Belge belirli bir süreyle saklandığına göre arada bir pazarlık ve hatta şantaj sürecinin olmamış olması düşünülemez. Belgenin açıklanmış olması şantajın reddedildiğinin göstergesidir. Belge bir subay tarafından gönderilmiştir. Belgeyi bugüne kadar gizleyen de bu kurumun içerisindedir. Hazırlayan grupla, açığa çıkaran grup aynı zincirin halkaları mıdır bilinmez ama TSK'da bir güven tazeleme ihtiyacı olduğu da çok nettir.

5- Fotokopiden belge olmayacağı ne kadar doğruysa, orijinal belgenin bir suç delili olduğu da o kadar açıktır. İlker Başbuğ, basın toplantısında altını çizerek belgenin fotokopi olduğuna vurgu yapmış ve orijinal delil geldiği anda durumun başka türlü değerlendirileceğini vurgulamıştı. (Temkinli bir insan olmasının faydalarını en fazla gördüğü durumlardan bir tanesi de bu olacak sanırım). şimdi o zaman gelmiş ve konu yargıya yeniden intikal etmiştir. Başbuğ'un yalnızca bu belgeyi değil, bu belge üzerinden üretilen bütün oyun ve senaryoyu da açığa çıkarması ve temizlemesi kurumsal sorumluluğudur.

Odatv.com
26 Ekim 2009

----------


## bozok

*GENELKURMAY AüIKLAMA YAPTI*
**

 

"İrtica ile Eylem Planı" belgesinin gerçek ya da fotokopi olduğu şeklindeki tartışmalar yeniden alevlendi. 

Genelkurmay'da görevli olduğu iddia edilen bir subayın Ergenekon savcılarına belgenin aslıyla birlikte gönderdiği mektup bazı yandaş yayın organlarında ayrıntılarıyla yer aldı. 

Genelkurmay gelişmeler üzerine şu açıklamayı yaptı: 

*“*1. 23 Ekim 2009 tarihinden itibaren medyada, “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı”na ilişkin yeni bazı haberler yer almaya başlamıştır. 

2. Söz konusu planın 12 Haziran 2009 tarihinde medyada gündeme getirilmesini müteakip, hemen aynı gün saat 10.50’de Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Askeri Savcılığınca soruşturmaya başlanılmıştır. 

3. Başlatılan soruşturma, 24 Haziran 2009 tarihinde, 12 gün sonra sonuçlanmış ve sonuçlar kamuoyuna açıklanmıştır. 

4. Soruşturma, aynen adli yargı teşkilatı içerisindeki Cumhuriyet Başsavcılıkları gibi, Anayasal teminatlar altında bağımsız bir şekilde yargısal faaliyetlerde bulunan Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Askeri Savcılığı tarafından yürütülmüştür. 

Askeri Savcılık, yasalar çerçevesinde tüm hususları incelemiş ve bir karara ulaşmıştır. 

Askeri Savcılık tarafından verilen karara, bağımsız ve tarafsız bir soruşturma neticesinde ulaşılmıştır. Hukuka saygılı olduğunu ifade eden hiç kimsenin, söz konusu karara karşı saygısız tavırlar içine girme ve karara gölge düşürmeye çalışma hak ve yetkisi yoktur. 

5. Soruşturma devam ettiği sırada, Dz.P.Kur.Alb. Dursun üİüEK; bulunduğu görevden alınarak Genelkurmay Ana Karargahı binası dışında bulunan Terörle Mücadele Mükemmeliyet Merkezi Akademik Kurulu’nda geçici olarak görevlendirilmiş, 4 Eylül 2009 tarihinde de Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Karargahına atandırılmıştır. 

6. Sayın Genelkurmay Başkanı, 26 Haziran 2009 tarihindeki iletişim toplantısında aşağıdaki açıklamaları yapmıştır: 

a. "Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, hukuk devleti ve demokrasi ilkelerine bağlıdır ve saygılıdır." 

b. "Bu ilkelere aykırı düşünce içinde olan ve davranışlarda bulunan personelini Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri bünyesinde barındırmaz." 

c. "Hukuk açısından yaşadığımız olayda bugün gelinen nokta (26 Haziran 2009) iddia edilenin bir belge olmadığını bize göstermektedir." 

ç. "Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Askeri Savcılığı, Kovuşturmaya Yer Olmadığı Kararı vermiştir. Kovuşturmaya Yer Olmadığı Kararı kesin değildir. Bu belgenin doğru olduğuna ilişkin yeni delil, bilgi veya emare çıkarsa, elbette bu soruşturma tekrar açılabilir." 

7. Bugün gelinen süreçte ise, konunun basında yapılan haberlerle tekrar ve farklı bir şekilde gündeme getirilmesi bir ihbar kabul edilerek, 353 sayılı Askeri Mahkemeler Kuruluşu ve Yargılama Usulü Kanunu kapsamında askeri yargı görev alanına giren konuların kapsamlı bir şekilde araştırılması maksadıyla Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığınca, 26 Ekim 2009 günü saat 13.30’da soruşturmaya başlanılması sağlanmıştır. 

8. şayet, ortada delil değeri taşıyan bir belge mevcut ise, bunun bulunması gereken yerin basın organları değil, yetkili soruşturma makamları olduğunda şüphe bulunmamaktadır. Bu nedenle, 24 Ekim 2009 tarihinde Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nca yapılan açıklamada; adli makamlara gönderildiği öne sürülen ihbar mektubunun, soruşturmanın gizliliği ilkesi ihlal edilerek basına sızdırılmasının ve bunun ne amaçla ve kimler tarafından yapıldığının düşünülmesi gereken bir nokta olduğuna dikkat çekilmiştir. 

Bu tip davranışlar, soruşturmaların şüpheli hale gelmesine ve kurumlar arasında güvensizlik ortamının doğmasına neden olabilecektir. Yaşanan gelişmelerin, konuyla ilgili yeni deliller yaratmaya yönelik çabalar olarak algılanması dahi mümkündür ki, bu husus şüphesiz hukuk devleti ilkesi ile bağdaştırılamaz. 

Soruşturmalarda, soruşturmanın gizliliği ilkesinin ve masumiyet karinesinin her zaman dikkate alınması gerekliliği açıktır. Bu kapsamda, soruşturma konusu olaylarla ilgili olarak yargısız infaz sonucunu ortaya çıkarabilecek davranışlardan kaçınılmalı, soruşturmanın gizliliğinin ihlali anlamına gelebilecek bilgi ve belge sızdırma eylemleri önlenmeli ve failleri cezalandırılmalıdır. 

Belirtilen bu hususlar, hukuk devletinin olmazsa olmazlarındandır ve bugün, bu konuda gelinen nokta vahimdir. 

9. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, her ortamda, hukuk devleti ilkelerine, hukukun üstünlüğüne, soruşturma usul ve yöntemlerine bağlı olduğunu söylem ve eylemleriyle ortaya koymuştur ve koymaya da devam edecektir. 

Kamuoyuna saygı ile duyurulur.*”*




*Odatv.com*
26 Ekim 2009

----------


## bozok

*GENELKURMAY BAşKANI GEREKENİ YAPMALIDIR* 
** 

 

Uzun yıllardır gazetecilik yapıyorsanız, "şüphe" kişiliğinizin bir parçası haline geliyor. 

Türkiye, PKK'lıların törenle karşılanmalarını konuşup tartışırken birden bire başını Sağlık Bakanı Akdağ'ın çektiği domuz gribi tehlikesi konuşmaya başlayıverdi. 

Burada da bir parantez açmak gerekiyor; medyanın iyi nitelikli uzman muhabirlerine ihtiyacı olduğu bir kez daha gün yüzüne çıktı.

Domuz gribiyle ilgili haberler ne kadar yüzeysel ve dünyadaki tartışmalardan kopuk olduğuna dikkat ettiniz mi? Neyse odatv.com bu konuda bir uzman kadro oluşturmaya çalışıyor. Yakında ilgili haberleri okuyabileceksiniz. 

Dönelim gündeme... 

PKK karşılama törenlerini siyaseten ikinci plana atan bir diğer gelişme ise İrtica Eylem Planı'nın gerçek olup olmadığı tartışmaları. 

Bir subayın Ergenekon savcılarına gönderdiği belgenin aslı ve konuya açıklık getiren mektubu yandaş medyada ayrıntılı olarak yer aldı. 
Ergenekon soruşturması-davasıyla ilgili medyada yer alan birçok habere, "etkileme" amacıyla dava açılırken, bu tür belgelerin yandaş medyaya sızdırılması konusunda nedense bir soruşturma bile açılmaması dikkatli gözlerden kaçmıyor. 

Ama meselemiz bu da değil. 

Meselemiz ne gündemin değiştirilmesi ne de ilgili belgenin medyaya sızdırılması. 

Meselemiz şu; 

Eğer bu belge gerçek ise Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Başbuğ nasıl basın toplantısı yapıp belge için "kağıt parçası" demiştir. 

Bunun iki açıklaması var. 

1) Genelkurmay Başkanı oyuna getirilmiştir. 

2) Belgeyle ilgili oyuna birileri hala devam etmektedir. 

Tüm bu sorulara zaman yanıt verecektir. 

Ve burada en büyük sorumluluk Genelkurmay Başkanı'na düşmektedir. 

Bu nedenle mektup sahibi, -eğer böyle biri varsa- subayla hemen ilişkiye geçilmeli ve gereken yapılmalıdır. 

Böyle bir subay yoksa zaman kaybetmeden olayın üzerine titizlikle gidip artık bu oyuna bir son vermelidir. 

Mesele kişisel değildir. 

Söz konusu olan Türkiye halkının büyük güvenine sahip Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'dir. 

Bu nedenle öyle artık bildik-usandıran açıklamalara da son verip gerçeği kamuoyunun önüne koymalıdır. 

üünkü bu mesele konuşuldukça hepimizin aklına/gözünün önüne Genelkurmay Başkanı Başbuğ'un sözleri gelmektedir. 

Bu oyunu bozacak yine kendisidir. 

Yoksa kısa bir zaman sonra oyunun kendisi gerçeğin yerine geçecektir. 

Kafamızdaki "şüpheye" son verilmedikçe hepimiz bu oyunun parçası haline geleceğiz... 

Oyun'un ne olduğu ise artık bellidir... 


*Odatv.com*
26 Ekim 2009

----------


## bozok

*ISLAK İMZAYA DİKKAT*
** 
Yeni şafak yazarı Kürşat Bumin Albay Dursun üiçek’e ait olduğu iddia edilen ıslak imzalı belgeyi gönderen subayın yazdığı mektubun biraz problemli olduğunu iddia etti. Bumin’e göre ihbar mektubunun bazı çelişkileri var.

*İşte Kürşat Bumin’in o yazısı:*

Dursun üiçek'in "ıslak imzası"nı taşıdığı söylenen belgeyi savcılığa ileten muvazzaf subayın "ihbar mektubu"nu açtım önüme bu kez. 

Dünkü yazımda çok kısaca değindiğim bu mektup pek çok yönden dikkat çekici. Mektubun bana en dikkat çekici gelen bölümü şu idi:

"Maalesef önceleri doğru ve gerekli olduğuna inandığım ancak şu an içinde bulunmaktan büyük pişmanlık duyduğum, sadece 3. dünya ülkelerine özgü bir şekilde kendi vatandaşına 'psikolojik harekat' uygulayan ve bunun adına da 'bilgilendirme faaliyeti' şeklinde masum ve haklı görünen bir maske uyduran bir cunta oluşumunda birçok arkadaşımla birlikte görev aldım."

Bu satırlar –gerçekten- çok dikkat çekici, çünkü "ihbar mektubu"nu kaleme alan kişinin, yani yakın zamana kadar "psikolojik harekat" içinde yer alan bir subayın nedamet hislerini dile getiriyor. 

İyi ama bu his söz konusu muvazzaf subayı ne zamandır içine almış ve söz konusu mektubu hangi nedenden dolayı kaleme almış?

Sorunun cevabı mektupta açıkça belirtilmiş:

"Sayın Savcım, Kuşaklar boyu TSK'ya hizmet etmiş bir aileye sahip olmaktan onur duyan bir subayım. Son dönemde TSK'nın tarihinde hiç olmadığı kadar itibar kaydına uğraması, beni ve benim gibi vatanını ve milletini seven birçok silah arkadaşımı son derece rahatsız etmiştir."

Mektubu okumaya devam edelim:

"Cunta örgütlenmesi ve faaliyetlerinden haberdar ve rahatsız olan benim gibi personel gerçekleri anlatmak için zemin bulamamakta ve sesini duyuramamaktadır."

Bu satırların bizde takdir duygusu uyandırması beklenemez, çünkü "uzun yıllar" (bkz. Bir sonraki alıntı) "psikolojik harekat" içinde görev alarak olmayacak işlere imza atmış bir subayın "ıslak imza"ya gelinceye kadar niçin sabrettiğini anlayabilmemiz imkansızdır. 

Mektubun şu bölümü de gözden kaçacak cinsten değil:

"Mensubu bulunduğum TSK'ya uzun yıllar hizmet etmiş bir subay olarak bir hizmetim daha olsun istiyorum. üzverili çalışmalarınıza katkıda bulunmak adına EK-A'da yer alan bu belgeyi size göndermeyi vatanım ve milletim adına bir vazife biliyorum. "

Doğrusu, bu da problemli bir fasıl. "İhbar mektubu"nun yazarı "bir subay olarak bir hizmetim daha olsun" derken, bu hizmetini biraz önce nedamet duyduğu "hizmetlerinden" birisi olarak mı değerlendiriyor? 

Sonuç olarak: "Islak imza" iddiası doğru da çıkabilir yanlış da. İki durumda da şaşırmayız.

Ama şimdiden şu bir gerçek ki, elimizdeki "ihbar mektubu" makbul bir şey değil. 


*Odatv.com*
27 Ekim 2009

----------


## bozok

*O SUBAY CEMAATüİ Mİ*
**

Vatan Gazetesi yazarı Okay Gönensin, orjinali çıktığı iddia edilen İrticayla Mücadele Belgesi hakkında bugünkü köşesinde sorular sordu. Gönensin belgenin ortaya çıkış *zamanı ve ortaya çıkaran subay için şüphelerini yazdı.*

*İşte Gönensin’in yazısı:*

İrtica ile mücadele belgesi”nin “gerçek” olduğuna ilişkin bazı kanıtlar ortaya çıktı. Bu belgenin varlığı ilk söz konusu olduğunda eldekinin bir fotokopi olması dolayısıyla tam tersine bir kanaat oluşmuş ve soruşturmalar durmuştu.

Bu kez belgenin orijinali bir muvazzaf subayın gönderdiği çok ayrıntılı bir mektubun eşliğinde savcılığa ulaştı ve savcılar hızla harekete geçti.

Belgenin orijinalinin ortaya çıkış şekli, zamanı ve kamuoyuna ulaşma şekliyle ilgili sorular sorulması zorunludur.

***

* Anlaşıldığı kadarıyla belge, ilişiğindeki mektubun iddiasına göre, mektup sahibinin eline ilk soruşturma anında geçmiştir. Bu kişinin aylarca bu belgeyi gizleyip şu anda ortaya çıkarması önemli bir soruyu gündeme getiriyor. Zamanlama itibarıyla olay, tam “demokratik açılım”daki önemli bir gelişmenin yaşandığı, PKK’lıların Kuzey Irak’tan gelip teslim oldukları günlere rastlamıştır. Bu belgenin orijinalinin böyle önemli ve sıcak günlerde ortaya çıkması, gerçekten de ortaya çıkaranların amaçları hakkında akla çok soru getirmektedir.

* Belgeyi “sunan” kişinin mektubundaki ayrıntılar da, orijinalin saklanması ve ortaya çıkarılışındaki zamanlama da bu işin pek “amatör vicdan” meselesi olmadığını gösteriyor. Mektup çok ayrıntılı ve çok “içerden” bir istihbarat yazısı gibi yazılmıştır. En azından medyaya yansıyan içeriği bu niteliktedir.

* Belge, daha önce kopyasında da olduğu gibi yine belli bir “sızdırma” işlemine konu olmuştur. Bir süredir bu tür belge ve bilgiler hep aynı “kanallar”la kamuoyuna ulaşıyor. Bu da önemli bir soru işaretidir. ünemli olanın kamuoyunun böyle önemli bir konuda bilgi sahibi olmasıdır, ama “sızdırma” faaliyetinin niteliği üzerinde de durulması gerekir.

***

“İrtica ile mücadele” belgesinin içeriği bir “darbe hazırlığı” değil, belgeyi hazırlayanların “siyasete müdahale planı” niteliğindedir.

Buna göre Silahlı Kuvvetler içinde bir grup, özellikle bir cemaatin etkinliğinin kırılması için çalışmaya niyetlenmiştir.

Cemaatin “Fethullah Gülen cemaati” olduğu biliniyor.

Bu cemaatin, kamu alanında yayılma ve etkinliğini artırma faaliyetleri de biliniyor. Silahlı Kuvvetler içinde siyasete müdahale niteliğindeki faaliyetler eleştirilebilir, soruşturma konusu da olabilir. Ama bu, söz konusu cemaatin “aklanması”nı da getirmez. “Gizli örgüt” gibi siyasi faaliyet göstermek de yasalara göre suçtur.


*Odatv.com*
27 Ekim 2009

----------


## bozok

*TüRKİYE’NİN TARTIşTIğI MEKTUPTA CEVAP BEKLEYEN SORULAR NELER?*
**

 

Taraf gazetesinin 12 Haziran 2009 tarihli haberi ile gündeme gelen ‘İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’ ile ilgili önemli gelişmeler yaşanıyor. üzerinden aylar geçen olay bir ihbar mektubu ile yeniden alevlendi. Hürriyet’ten Metehan Demir yeni mektubun akılları karıştırdığına dikkat çekiyor ve şu soruların cevaplarını arıyor:

*“*Haziran ayında Taraf Gazetesi’nin haberi ile patlak veren ve sadece fotokopisi olan bu belgede en büyük tartışma sahte veya orijinal olup olmadığı konusunda yaşandı. O günden bu yana yaklaşık 5 aya yakın bir süre geçti. Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın, ‘kağıt parçası ‘ sözleri ile kesin bir ifade ile reddettiği süreçte karargah geçenlerde, hatta, ‘Hala bulunamadı, orijinali nerede?’ mealinde bir çıkışta bile bulundu. Tam bir sinir harbine dönen gelişmelerde, orijinal belge sonunda medyadaki haberlere göre ortaya çıktı.

-Eğer gerçekten doğruysa…Bu belge gerçekten karargahta mı hazırlandı? Kimler tarafından, ne zaman ve kimin emri ile hazırlandı? Geçtiğimiz dönemlerde emekli olmuş bazı askerlerin de bu sürece etkisi oldu mu? En önemlisi, komuta kademesinin bu işten ne kadar haberi oldu?

-Medyada detayları ile yer alan ihbar mektubunu kaleme alan subay bu kadar konuya hakim ise ve son anda bu belgeyi kurtardığını söylüyorsa, demokrasiye açıkça müdahale edilen bu çalışmayı neden daha önce bildirmedi?

-Haziranda ortaya çıkan bu belgenin ardından 5 aya yakın zaman geçti. Eğer iddialar doğru ise, tüm diğer evraklar ortadan kaldırıldığı o sıralarda neden hemen haber vermedi? Neden en gerekli kritik belge kurtarılabildi? Eğer karargahta belge imha ve kaldırma operasyonu yapıldıysa, son anda kurtarıldığı ifade edilen bu evrak neden en önce ortadan kaldırılmamış? Bu en hafif olanı mıydı? Belgeyi ele geçirdikten sonra bu kadar beklemeye gerek var mıydı? Bu subay kimlerle görüştü?

-Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nda bu tür evrakların ortadan kaldırılması ile ilgili emri kim verdi? Yasadışı bu çalışma ile ilgili kimin, kimlerin haberi oldu? Benzer belgeler de var mı? Hakkında işlem yapılanlar oldu mu?

-İlgili kurumlar neden önce TSK yerine medyayı bilgilendirdi? Böylesine bir belge için, ‘Sayın komutanlar, burası demokratik bir ülke…Herhalde böylesine orijinal bir belgeye söyleyeceğiniz bazı şeyler olacaktır’ denilmesi daha doğru olamaz mıydı?

- TSK kendi içindeki köstebekler sorununu çözebildi mi?*”*

Milliyet de olaya aynı bakış açısı ile yaklaşarak mektubun yaklaşık 5 ay nerede saklandığını ve Genelkurmay yetkililerinin mektubun aslını bulamadıkları halde imha edildiğine nasıl inandıklarını sorguluyor. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, olaydan söz konusu belgenin medyaya yansıdığı gün sabah 04.30 itibariyle Genelkurmay İletişim Daire Başkanlığı vasıtasıyla haberdar olduğunu da belirten gazete, subayın mektubu ne zaman aldığını da sorguluyor. Milliyet ayrıca; 

* İhbarcı subay, Taraf’taki belgeye ilişkin haber 12 Haziran’da çıktıktan sonra belge aslını elde ettiğine göre, neden bugüne kadar bekledi? Belgenin aslını büyük tartışmalara rağmen neden savcılığa göndermedi?

* İhbarcı subay, belgenin hazırlanmasında kullanılan bilgisayarlarla, ilgili şubedeki bütün bilgisayarların 35 kez silindiği, kırk torbaya yakın evrakın Genelkurmay Karargahı’ndaki kağıt imha makinelerinde kırpılarak ve yakılarak imha edildiği gibi kritik bilgilere nasıl ulaştı?,

* İhbarcı subayın ifadesi alındı mı? Mektubu gönderen kişi gerçekten subay mı? Hala belirttiği gibi karargahta çalışıyor mu? Bu kişinin ifadesi alındıysa, ‘gizli tanık sıfatı’ verildi mi yoksa açık kimliğiyle mi ifade verdi?

* İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nın yürüttüğü soruşturmaya, ihbar mektubunda suçlanan üst düzey komutanlar da dahil mi? gibi akıllara takılan sorulara da cevap arıyor.


*Odatv.com*
27 Ekim 2009

----------


## bozok

*İTİNA İLE 'ISLAK İMZA' ATILIR*
** 

 

Kamuoyunda ses getiren “ıslak imza” tartışmasını Odatv, 21 Temmuz 2009 tarihinde “Ergenekoncu Polisler Bu Makineyi üok Sevecek” başlıklı haberiyle yayınlamıştı.

Haber kısaca şöyleydi:_ “__Taraf__ g_azetesi, “AKP ve Gülen’i bitirme planı” manşetiyle çıkmıştı. Mehmet Baransu imzasıyla çıkan haber, bir “belge”ye, Genelkurmay Harekat Başkanlığı 3. Destek şube Müdürlüğü’nde hazırlandığı ve Albay Dursun üiçek’in imzaladığı ileri sürülen bir “belge”ye dayanıyordu. Söz konusu “belge”, “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı” başlığını taşıyor ve bu “plan” ise AKP ve Fethullah Gülen cemaatini hedef alıyordu.”

şimdi yeniden tartışma başladı. Kamuoyu bu olayı konuşuyor.

Konu aynı: “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı” belgesinin ıslak imzalı örneği bulundu. 

Odatv’de Emre üzsuda’nın 21 Temmuz 2009 tarihli haberine dönecek olursak; Islak imzayı taklit edebilecek makinenin bulunmuş olması…

Nasıl mı?

Anlatalım:


_“Otomatik imza sistemi” olarak adlandırılan sistemle çalışan makine var. Arayanlar internet üzerinden bulabileceklerdir, ancak makinenin üretimini yapan firmanın tanıtımını yapmamak için ismini ve internet sayfasını vermemeyi tercih ediyoruz. Bu konuda cihaz ve teknoloji geliştiren ve kendisini “el yazısı otomasyonunda dünya lideri” olarak tanıtan bir firma var._


_Firmanın internet sayfasındaki, sık sorulan sorular ve cevaplarına yer verilen bölümde, bir imza makinesinin ne olduğu soruluyor. Yanıt, bir imza makinesinin, bir şahsa ait el yazısını ve imzayı, yazışma, resim, tebrik kartı, kitap ve diploma gibi pek çok türden belgenin üzerine yerleştirebilen bir makine olduğudur. Tükenmez kalemden dolmakaleme pek çok türde özel kaleminin mevcut olduğuna dair duyuru, yine söz konusu firmanın internet sitesinde mevcut. Söz konusu internet sitesinde dikkat çeken bir nokta daha var: En iyi sonucun alınabilmesi için üç adet orijinal imzanın kendilerine yollanması tavsiye ediliyor. Bilgisayar ortamında kullanılabilecek bir “imza dosyası” için bu orijinal imzalar gerekli oluyor. Bu imzalar, bir orijinal resim dosyasıyla yollanabileceği gibi, faksla da yollanabiliyor. Resim dosyası olması halinde, tercihen siyah-beyaz ve resim çözünürlüğünün en az 300 dpi olması; faks olması halindeyse, faksın, faks makinesinin izin verdiği en yüksek çözünürlükle gönderilmesi isteniyor. Firma, ayrıca, makul bir ücretlendirme karşılığında, Word ve Wordperfect gibi bilgisayar ve ofis programlarında kullanılabilecek bir imza dosyasının oluşturulabileceğini ilan ediyor. Başka deyişle, üç adet imzasına sahip olduğunuz birinin imzasını, bilgisayar ve ofis programlarında bile kullanabiliyorsunuz. Bu sayede, “imzalı belgeler” basabiliyorsunuz._


_Son olarak gözden kaçırılan noktayı, mevcut teknoloji ile imzalı ve orijinal bir belgenin üretilebileceği oluyor. Dolayısıyla, söz konusu “belge” olayında da, eldeki fotokopinin “aslının” incelenmesinden bile kesin bir sonuca varılamayabileceği ortaya çıkıyor.”_


_Bu açıdan günümüzde ıslak imza üretilmesine imkan sağlayan bu teknik nedeniyle belgenin ıslak imzalı örneğinin varlığı dahi sorunu tam olarak çözmeyebilir._



_Odatv.com’un ilgili haberi için:_ 


_http://www.odatv.com/Siyaset/ 16948.html_



_Odatv.com_

_27 Ekim 2009_

----------


## bozok

*TARİHTE HANGİ ORDU TEK BİR KURşUN ATILMADAN BU KADAR YIPRANDI?*
**


Akşam yazarı Serdar Akinan,* ‘İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’* belgesinin ıslak imzalı halinin ortaya çıktığı ve Genelkurmay’da görevli bir subayın ‘ihbar’ mektubu iddialarıyla ilgili bir yazı kaleme aldı.

Akinan yazısında, son yıllarda Cumhuriyet’e ve TSK’ya yapılan saldırıları da esas aldı ve ‘Bu plan tutmaz’ dedi.


*İşte Serdar Akinan’ın “Amacınız Ne?” başlıklı yazısı:*



_“Kirinden kararmış bir tuhaf resim ortada..._

_Türkiye'de derin ve kalıcı ayrışmalara yol açan; bizi inşa eden tüm kavramları eğip büken, temel kurumları açıkça yıpratan bir kollektif var._

_Bu kolektifin kendi içinde ve dışında ittifakları var: Son derece kirli ve karanlık olduklarını düşünüyorum._

_Cumhuriyet'i iptal ediyorlar._

_Amerikan planları hiç bu kadar konuşulur hale gelmemişti._

_Halkımız öfke ve şaşkınlık içinde._

_Belli çevreler bin yıllık ayarlarımızla şuursuzca oynuyorlar._ 

_Aynı yerde hizalanma kaygısıyla 'Allah'a küfür edildiğinde' susan 'omurgalı' muhafazakar aydınlarımız bir köşede..._

_Komplekslerini aşmak için bu topraklarda bizi bir arada tutan tüm değer ve kurumlara küfür etmeyi 'kimlik inşası' sayan 'liberal faşistler'i bir diğer köşede._

_Bu ittifakın başından beri bir numaralı hedefi neresi oldu?_

_Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri..._

_Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'ne bakalım._

_Tarihte hangi ordu tek bir kurşun atılmadan bu kadar yıpranmıştır?_

_Yakın tarihimizdeki sicillerine bakalım._

_28 şubat... E-Muhtıra... şimdi 'kağıt parçası'..._

_Ne amaçlandığına değil sonuçlarına bakalım._

_Her biri milattır ve dövünülen ne varsa temel gerekçesidir._

_Gerçeği, sadece gerçeği konuşmalıyız._

_Halkımız insanlığına ve hukuka; 'devlet' fikrine ne pahasına olursa olsun sahip çıkacaktır. Biliyoruz..._

_Yeri gelmişken, safımı ilan edeyim._

_Ergenekon'dan sonra böylesi bir eylem planını ancak geri zekalılar hazırlar._

_İhbarcı subayın (ki bir başka gerilim anında-aaa kuşa bakın-demek için onun da kimliğiyle ortaya çıkacağına eminim) hazırladığı ve postaya verdiği öne sürülen metnin; sunum, muhteva ve zamanlama açısından mükemmel bir mühendislik çalışması olduğuna inanıyorum._

_Yalnız bu mükemmel kurguyu yapan ve ellerini çırparak ortada dolaşanlara bir çift lafım var._

_Devrim mi istiyorsunuz? Olduğunu ve veya olacağını..._ 

_üncelikle 'beceriksiz ve faşist' ordunun ortadan kalkacağını,'Batı' normlarında bir demokrasinin kurulacağını bunun da hazirun tarafından yapılacağını mı düşünüyorsunuz?_

_Bu cumhuriyeti mi yıkacaksınız?_

_'2.Cumhuriyet kuruldu' naraları mı atıyorsunuz?_

_Sersemler!..._

_Devrim ya vardır ya yoktur._

_'Devrimsi' devrimlerle ne olur?_

_Uzağa gitmeyin. Rusya’da Yeltsin dönemini hatırlayın._

_Doğu Bloku ülkelerine bakın..._

_Ne oldu?_

_O 'devrimsi'lerden ne çıktı?_

_üok daha milliyetçi, çok daha otoriter yapılar._

_28 şubat'tan sonra olan biteni sessiz ve yavaş bir devrim olarak okuyanlar..._

_Türkiye'nin giderek demokratikleştiğini savunuyorsunuz._

_Hayır, bu ülke fazlasıyla otoriter bir yapıya evrildi._

_Bu plan tutmaz. Tutmayacağına eminim.”_




*Odatv.com*
28 Ekim 2009

----------


## bozok

*BELGEYİ İNCELEYEN İKİ UZMAN KİM?*
** 

 

*“İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı”* belgesinin *“orijinalinin”* gerçek olup olmadığı tartışmasında çok şüpheli bir gelişme yaşandı. 

Vatan Gazetesi’nin 18. sayfasında Burak Kara imzasıyla çıkan habere göre; söz konusu belgenin Adli Tıp Fizik İncelemeler İhtisas Dairesi’nin Belge İnceleme Birimi’nde incelenmesinde normal prosedürün dışına çıkıldı. 

Habere göre; birimin uzmanlarından oluşan genel kurulun toplanması gerekirken, dosyanın incelemesinde* ‘özel uzmanlar’* devreye girip belgeyi incelemişler. 

İşin ilginç yanı; bu iki uzmanın kim olduğu henüz bilinmiyor ve neden normal prosedürün uygulanmadığı sorusu cevaplanabilmiş değil. 

Vatan gazetesinin de böylesine önemli bir haberi neden iç sayfalara attığı merak konusu. İşte o çok önemli iddiaları içeren haber:

“Adli Tıp uzmanı: Belgeyi inceleyeni kimse bilmiyor


*Adli Tıp uzmanı Doç. Alkan’dan ilginç iddia: Belgeyi inceleyen Uzmanlar kurayla belirlenmedi. Bu tip hassas dosyalarda Genel Kurul kararı çıkardı. O da yapılmadı...*


_Albay Dursun üiçek’in hazırlandığı öne sürülen “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı” belgesinin “orijinal” halinin geçtiğimiz hafta Adli Tıp Fizik İncelemeler İhtisas Dairesi’nin Belge İnceleme Birimi’nde incelenmesinde normal prosedürün dışına çıkıldığı iddia edildi. İddianın sahibi İstanbul üniversitesi Adli Tıp Anabilim Dalı öğretim üyesi, adli tıp uzmanı Doç. Dr. Nevzat Alkan. Alkan, şöyle konuştu:_ 

_“Dosya savcılıktan kurye ile Fizik İncelemeler İhtisas Dairesi’nin Belge İnceleme Birimi’ne geliyor. Buradaki görevliler, bu dosyanın birime geldiğinden haberi olmuyor. Oysa ki normal prosedürde birime gelen dosya kurayla bir ekibe dağıtılır. Hangi ekibe gideceği önceden bilinmez. Eğer ülke gündemini etkileyecek önemli bir unsur içeren bir belge geldiyse, kura çekilmez, birimin uzmanlardan oluşan genel kurulu toplanır ve bu gelen yüksek önemdeki belgeyi inceler. Kurul tarafından incelenen belge, tüm uzmanların imzası alınıp oy birliği ile karara bağlanır. Dosyasının incelemesinde bu prosedürler işlememiş, ’özel uzmanlar’ devreye girip belgeyi incelemişlerdir. Bu bir ilk. Neden normal prosedür işletilmedi? Bu özel uzmanlar kim tarafından görevlendirildi, hangi kriterlere göre seçildiler? Bu soruların cevabı Adli Tıp Kurumu Başkanlığı ve Adalet Bakanlığı vermelidir.”_

_Adli Tıp incelemesinin ardından aralarında Fizik İncelemeler İhtisas Dairesi Başkanı Doç.Bülent üner ve iki ‘özel uzman’ın imzası bulunan bilirkişi raporu, “Belgedeki ıslak imza Albay Dursun üiçek’in el ürünüdür” yönünde yazılmıştı. Alkan, raporda imzası olan Fizik İncelemeler İhtisas Dairesi Başkanı üner’in daire başkanı sıfatı gereği rapora imza attığını, diğer iki özel uzmanın hangi kriterlere göre seçildiklerinin kurum tarafından açıklanması gerektiğini belirtti. İddiaları Adli Tıp Kurumu Fizik İncilemeler İhtisas Dairesi Başkanı Doç Dr Bülent üner’e sormak istedik. Ancak üner, telefonlarımıza yanıt vermediği gibi, Adli Tıp Uzmanları Derneği Genel Başkanı Doç. Dr. Serhat Gürpınar aracılığıyla şu yanıtı gönderdi: “üok hassas bir konu gazetelere konuşmak istemiyorum.””_




*Odatv.com*

_29 Ekim 2009_

----------


## bozok

*ISLAK İMZA İüİN BİR üNERİ*
** 

T24.com sitesi yazarı üiğdem Toker, ıslak imzalı belgede mürekkebin kuruma hızı ile imzanın atıldığı sürenin saptanabileceğini anlattı. Toker’in yazısı bugün Oktay Ekşi’nin yazdığı yazıya da referans kaynağı oldu.


*İşte Toker’in o yazısı:*

Deniz Feneri e.V davasındaki en kritik gelişmelerden biri, karapara trafiğine konu “yardıma muhtaç” belgelerinin bir kısmının, mahkemeye sunulduğu gibi 2004 değil, 2006 yılında düzenlendiğinin ortaya çıkmasına dairdi. 

Bu gelişme davanın seyrini değiştirecek kadar kritikti; çünkü belgenin sahteliği, “mürekkebin kuruma hızı” incelemesiyle saptanmıştı. 

Alman Mali Polis Başkomiseri Alexander Böhm’ün mahkemeye verdiği bilgiye göre, Hessen Eyaleti Kriminal Dairesi, gönderdikleri belgeler üzerinde mürekkebin gerçek yaşını ortaya çıkarmıştı. 

Albay Dursun üiçek’e ait olduğu iddia edilen “ıslak imza”ya dair Adli Tıp raporunda, “mürekkep kuruma hızı” ile ilgili bir bilgi -kamuoyuna yansıdığı kadarıyla- yer almıyor.

Ancak olayın büyüklüğü karşısında, bu ayrıntının da dikkate alınması, öne çıkması gerekiyor. 

üünkü herkesin zihnini meşgul eden soruların başında “İhbar mektubu neden beş ay sonra?” geliyor.

“Islak imza”nın üiçek’in kaleminden çıkıp çıkmadığı kadar; 12 gün önce mi, beş ay önce mi, yoksa iki yıl önce mi atıldığı sorusuna verilecek teknik bir yanıt, “Neden beş ay sonra?” konusuna bambaşka anlamlar kazandıracak kadar yüksek önem taşıyor.

“Mürekkebin kuruma hızı” konusunda ise iki temel mesele var: 

TüBİTAK’a bağlı Gebze Kriptoloji Enstitüsü’ne gönderilecek belgede “mürekkep yaşı” incelemesinin yapılması talep ediliyor mu? 

Ediliyorsa orada böylesi bir incelemenin sağlıklı yapılması için koşullar mevcut mu? 

Teknik kapasite var mı? 

“Mürekkep yaşı” konusunda Türkiye’deki adli tıp uzmanları aynı şeyleri söylemiyor. 

Bazı uzmanlara göre, bilgisayar ortamında hazırlanan bir belgedeki imzanın o belgenin yazıcıdan çıkarıldığı an atılıp atılmadığı saptanabiliyor. 

Buna karşılık mürekkep yaşını saptama çok büyük bir ihtiyaç olmasına karşın, Türkiye’daki teknik kapasitenin, böyle bir analizi yapmaya elverişli olmadığını belirtenler çoğunlukta. 

Altı aydan daha eski yazılar için bu analizin güç olduğunu, yöntemlerin tam oturmadığını söyleyenler kadar, belgenin saklanma sırasında maruz kaldığı ışık, nem gibi fiziki koşulların, mürekkep yaşı analizini etkileyebileceğini belirtenler de mevcut. 

Eğer Türkiye’nin teknik kapasitesi, bazı adli tıp uzmanlarını haklı çıkaracak biçimde “mürekkep kuruma hızı”nı saptayacak kadar donanımlı değilse gerçekten yazık. 

üiçek’in imzasını Hessen Eyaleti Kriminal Laboratuvarı’na gönderemeyeceğimize göre, “darbe girişimi” gibi bir konuda, olayın seyrini değiştirecek nitelikteki bir sorunun cevabından ülke olarak mahrum mu kalacağız? değildir. Haklı gürültü yapmak edepsizlik değildir.”

*Odatv.com*

30 Ekim 2009

----------


## bozok

*ISLAK İMZADA KADROLAşMA TARTIşMASI*
**

 

İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı olduğu iddia edilen belgenin ıslak imzalı örneğinin savcılıkta olduğu iddiası günlerdir ülke gündemini işgal ediyor. Adli Tıp tarafından verilen raporda belgedeki imzanın Dursun üiçek’e ait olduğunun raporlanması ise belgenin gerçek olduğunu iddia edenlerin en büyük argümanını oluşturuyor.


Dün Akşam ve Vatan Gazeteleri’ne yansıyan haberlere göre Adli tıp raporu oluşturulurken genel temayülün dışına çıkıldı. Bu tür belgeler ile ilgili görevlendirmede ya genel kurul birlikte görev alıyor ya da görev alacak isimler kura ile tespit ediliyordu. Ancak Albay dursun üiçek’in imza örneğine ilişkin incelemede bu kural uygulanmadı. Görev alacak uzmanlar kura yerine doğrudan kurum tarafından belirlendi. Seçilen uzmanlar ise ıslak imzanın üiçek’e ait olduğu raporunu verdi. 

Peki raporda imzası bulunan isimler kim?


Bu isimler Prof.Dr. Bülent üner, uzman doktor Hacı Mehmet Akın ve uzman doktor Lokman Başer. üner ve Akın, Akşam Gazetesi’nin haberine göre Adli Tıp Kurumu’nda belge gelmeden sadece bir hafta önce görevlendirildi. Bu isimlerden Uzman doktor Hacı Mehmet Akın bir kadrolaşma tartışması ile beraber göreve geldi.


Hacı Mehmet Akın’ın daha önce atandığı Ankara Grup Başkanlığı görevine daha önce görevden alınan Ahmet Hakan Dinç mahkeme kararıyla geri döndü. Dinç’in mahkeme kararı ile geri dönüşü nedeniyle Akın’a yeni bir kadro bulundu. Bu durumda Akın, Adli Tıp’ta fizik İhtisas Dairesi’nde görevlendirildi. 


Islak imza incelemesinin ardında işte bu kadrolaşma iddiası var. Son dönemde hızla el değiştiren atamalarla gelen kadrolara bu inceleme görevinin seçimsiz verilmesi kafaları karıştırıyor. Bu denli hassas bir belgenin neden genel teamüllerin dışına çıkarak incelendiği kafaları karıştırıyor. üstelik bu görev neden yeni kadrolara verildi, bu kadroların gelişi sırasında yaşanan kadrolaşma tartışmasının belgede verilen raporu tartışılır kılacağı düşünülmedi mi?

Bu sorular cevap bekliyor?



*Odatv.com*
30 Ekim 2009

----------


## bozok

*DİKKAT ISLAK İMZA üIKABİLİR* 
** 

 

şu “irticayla mücadele belgesi” öyle bir şey ki, AKP’nin her sıkıştığı virajda ortaya ya kurusu ya ıslağı çıkıyor. Haziranda avukatın çekmecesinden fotokopisi çıktı. Ekimde savcının postasından o fotokopinin aslı çıktı! Unutmayalım, biri sizi bir kez aldatırsa suç onundur, ama iki kez aldatırsa suç sizindir derler.


*Koyun güder gibi* 
Geçen hafta bugün neyi konuşuyorduk? İktidarın Kürt açılımı tiyatrosunu; PKK’nın Diyarbakır festivalini ve Avrupa’dan gelecek olanların 28 Ekim’de yapacakları olası İstanbul kutlamalarını. Bugün ne konuşuyoruz? Islak imzayı ve domuz gribini! Psikolojik savaş merkezi, toplumu darbe ve hastalık korkusuyla uyutarak gündem değiştiriyor. 


*Medyanın iflası* 
İmzasız bir ihbar mektubu, medyanın bırakın yandaşını, “merkezini” bile ıslak imza manyağına çevirebiliyor. Ama Başbakanın bir iş adamına telefonda “bizim kıza 20-25 gibi (bin dolar) gitmesi lazım..” demesi hiç birinin umuruna gelmiyor. Kısacası şu son günlerde medyanın topluca çürümesini izliyoruz. 


*Terörist midir nedir?* 
Mersin'in Tarsus ilçesine bağlı Dorak Köyü muhtarı susuzluk nedeniyle camiden hoparlörle köylülere şu çağrıyı yapmış: 

“Bildiğiniz gibi her şey suyla oluyor. Eşlerimizden ayrı yatalım. Cinsel hayatımız sona ermiştir.” Yandı bu muhtar; Başbakan’ın “üç çocuk yapın” emrine karşı halkı kışkırtmaktan yakında kendini Silivri yerleşkesinde bulabilir! 


*Bu kişilerin yaptığı iş devlet sırrı mıydı?* 
Odatv’nin iftar fotoğraflarına yöneltilen suçlama belli oldu: Terörle mücadelede görevli memurları deşifre etmek! İyi hoş da, Ergenekon’la ilgili bu kişilerin gazetelerde fotoğrafı çıkmayanı mı kaldı da deşifre edilmiş oluyorlar? 12 Eylül öncesi yapılan Kontrgerilla yayınları “devlet sırrını ifşa” ile suçlanırdı, bu da onun gibi bir mantıksızlığa benziyor.


*Kasımpaşa fiyaskosu* 
Obama’nın hükümetten dört isteği olmuştu. Bunlardan Ermeni ve Kürt açılımını nasıl ellerine yüzlerine bulaştırdıklarını gördük. Geriye Kıbrıs ve Ruhban Okulu açılımları kaldı. Bakalım onlarda nasıl komediler sahneye konacak? 





*üelebi Efendi*


*Odatv.com*
31 Ekim 2009

----------


## bozok

*ORDUYU İKNA ETMEYE üALIşIYORLAR*
** 

 

Cumhurbaşkanı Gül, 23 Mart 2009’da Bağdat’a giderken, uçakta ilk kez Irak’ın kuzeyini “Kürdistan” olarak tanımlamıştı. Bölgesel Yönetimin Başbakanı Neçirvan Barzani, bu ifadenin anlamını, 26 Mart’ta NTV’de, “Gül Kürdistan’ı tanıdı” diye yorumlamıştı. 

*Davutoğlu Kürdistan bayrağıyla karşılandı*
Aradan geçen 7 ay içinde, AKP ABD’nin Kürt Açılımı’nı aşama aşama uyguladı. Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu’nun Erbil ziyaretiyle, açılımın Kürdistan’ı resmi olarak tanıma aşaması da tamamlanmış oldu! 

Davutoğlu Kürdistan, Irak ve Türkiye bayraklarıyla karşılandığı Erbil ziyaretini “tarihi dönüm noktası” olarak tanımladı! 

Davutoğlu temaslarında öncelikle Başbakan Erdoğan’ın müjdesini verdiği Erbil Başkonsolosluğu’nun açılacağını bir kez daha teyid etti. Böylece AKP, bölge yönetimiyle ilişkilere uluslararası resmiyet katmış oldu. 

Davutoğlu’nun ziyareti Açılıma destek veren yazarlar tarafından “Açılım sürüyor, Ankara Kürdistan’ı tanıyor…”, “Kürdistan’da ilk Türk Dışişleri Bakanı” başlıklı yazılarla yorumlandı. 

*Davutoğlu: “PKK olmasa, sınıra bile gerek yok”*
Davutoğlu’nun Mesut Barzani’yle görüşmesinde dile getirdikleri ise Kürdistan’ı resmi olarak tanıma aşamasının tamamlandığını, artık himaye etme aşamasına geçildiğinin ipuçlarını veriyordu. 

Davutoğlu’nun Mesut Barzani’ye söylediği, “PKK olmasa, sınıra bile gerek yok” ve “Ortadoğu’yu birlikte tekrar inşa edeceğiz” sözleri, ABD’nin 20 yıllık “Türkiye himayesinde Kürdistan” planının Ankara tarafından kabul edildiğinin açık işareti oldu. 

Barzani’nin Davutoğlu’na ifade ettiği “bölgenin geleceği için Türkiye’nin rolü çok önemli” ve “Kürdistan bölgesi Irak için bir köprü rolü oynuyor”, “Açılıma tam destek veriyoruz” sözleri de, bölgenin Ankara’nın garantörlüğüne teşekkürü anlamına geliyor. 

Davutoğlu’nun Erbil ziyaretine bir de Basra ziyareti eklenmesi ise Ankara’nın “Bağdat’ı direkt rahatsız etmeme” anlayışının bir sonucuydu.

*Ankara, Erbil’e garantör oldu*
Bölge ABD planları açısından hayati öneme sahip. Balkanlar – Ortadoğu – Kafkaslar – Orta Asya jeostratejik hattını sağlamlaştırmak isteyen Washington için Irak’ın kuzeyi olmazsa olmaz niteliğinde. ABD’nin bu stratejik hat düzlemindeki üslerinin koordinasyon merkezi de bölgede inşaa ettiği devasa üstür. 

ABD’nin 2010’da Irak’tan çekilecek olması, aktörlere, tüm bu aşamaları 2009’a sığdırma zorunluluğu doğurdu. Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün 2009’u tarihi fırsat yılı ilan etmesi bu zorunluluğun en somut ifadesiydi. 

ABD çekildikten sonra, bölgenin garantör bir devlet tarafında himaye edilmesi gerekiyor. Bu garantörlüğü siyasi, askeri ve ekonomik gücü dolayısıyla bölgede yerine getirecek sadece iki devlet var: Türkiye ve İran. 

İran’ın ABD planlarına –en azından bu aşamada- taşeron olmayacağı çok açık. Türkiye ise, bir zamanlar kırmızı çizgi ilan ettiği, savaş nedeni sayacağı bir sonucu, AKP ile 7 yılda adım adım hazmeder hale geldi. 

20 yıldır ABD’nin kukla devleti himaye planına direnen Türk devleti, AKP ile çözüldü ve Ankara Kürdistan’a garantör olmayı kabul etti! 

*PKK tasfiye edilmiyor, yeniden yapılandırılıyor*
Bu arada planın içinde “tasfiye edilecek” söylemiyle Türk kamuoyunun biçimlenmesinde araç olarak kullanılan PKK da, sürece uygun olarak “yeniden yapılandırılmaya” başlandı. PKK liderlerinin “tamamen dağdan inmeyeceğiz” açıklamalarının, özellikle yandaş basın tarafından Türk kamuoyundan gizlenmesi dikkat çekici.

Bu durumda, AKP’nin TSK için çıkardığı tezkere ne anlama geliyor? 

üok açık ki, tezkere, gerektiğinde Kürdistan’ı korumak için kullanılacak. ABD’nin AKP eliyle TSK’ya uygulatmak istediği, Kürdistan’ı Araplara ve İran’a karşı korumaktır!

Ergenekon soruşturması da, belge-kağıt parçalarıyla yapılan tertipler de, aslında TSK’yı bu planlara ikna etmek içindir! 


*Mehmet Ali Güller*



*Odatv.com*
1 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*YENİ BİR İRTİCAYLA MüCADELE EYLEM PLANI ORTAYA üIKTI*
** 

Ortadoğu Teknik üniversitesi’nde bulunan solcu öğrencilerin oluşturduğu “3’lü Amfi” kendi İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planları’nı hazırladı. Oluşturduğu Siyaset, Kültür-Sanat, Bilim amfileri nedeniyle “3’lü Amfi” olarak anılan topluluk günlerdir tartışılan İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’na alternatif bir plan hazırladı. 

Durum, Vazife ve İcra bölümlerinin olduğu plan elektronik ortamda yayılıyor. üçlü Amfi imzasını taşıyan plan, hazırlayanları tarafından sahiplenildiği için bir imza tartışması da yaşanmıyor.

*İşte 3’lü Amfi’nin alternatif “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı”*

*I. DURUM*

*a . Asıl olarak ABD’nin Ortadoğu projesinin bir parçası olan, Türkiye ayağını ise başat olarak AKP hükümeti ve Gülen Tarikatının yürüttüğü irticai faaliyetler ile, ülkemizin başta aydınlanmacı değerleri olmak üzere; bağımsızlıkçı, eşitlikçi, halkçı, kamucu ve yurtsever değerleri hedef alınmaktadır*.

*b.Düşman unsurlar*

(1) Hala işkencede insanların öldürüldüğü bir ülkede (bknz.Engin üeber Davası) “Demokrasi” şemsiyesinin altına sığınarak propaganda yapmakta,

(2) 12 Eylül darbesi ve beraberinde getirdiği gericilikle siyasal bir bütünlük sergilemelerine karşın, AKP ve Gülen tarikatını “saf” birer “darbe karşıtı” güç olarak yansıtmakta,

(3) Türkiye’de emekçilerin sosyal güvenceleri hızla ellerinden alınırken, işsizlik ve yoksulluk hızla artarken, eşitlik değerlerinden tamamen yoksun bir “özgürlükçülük” anlayışını yaymakta, insanları siyasal bir illüzyona mahkum etmekte,

(4) Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ni bir tarikatlar cumhuriyetine, ülke halkını ise ümmetçi bir topluma dönüştürmeye çalışmakta,

(5) ülkemizin hızla bağımlılaştırılmasını küresel dünyanın bir gerçeği gibi yansıtmakta,

(6) TSK’nın NATO üyesi olduğunu, üst düzey ordu yetkililerinin ABD’nin onayını almaksızın hiçbir darbe yapmadığını göz ardı ederek, AKP ile TSK arasındaki gerilimi abartmak suretiyle, ordunun ülkeyi gerici faaliyetlerin esiri etmeyeceğine yönelik bir kanaat yaymakta, halkı pasifize etmeyi amaçlamakta,

(7) Emniyet teşkilatının yetkilerinin ve görev alanlarının hızla arttırılması, emniyet teşkilatı içinde cemaat örgütlenmesinin ağırlığının arttırılması ve birbirinden göreli bağımsız hareket edebilen cumhuriyet kurumlarının tamamen yasamanın, bir başka deyişle hükümetin, elinde toplanması aracılığı ile “Diktatoryal” bir düzenin inşasını hazırlamakta,

(8) Bütün sıralanan maddelerde en önemli ve temel desteği ABD ve AB’den almaktadırlar.

*c. Dost Unsurlar*

(1) Sahip olduğumuz aydınlanmacı, ilerlemeci, halkçı, bağımsızlıkçı ve yurtsever değerleri geliştirerek emekçilerin söz sahibi olacağı bir yeni cumhuriyet kurma amacı gütmekte,

(2) Toplumsal muhalefetin karakterini güçlendirmekte,

(3) üniversitelerde gerici atama, örgütlenme ve siyasi çalışmaları teşhir etmekte,

(4) Yargının halihazıda var olan sınıfsal karakterini atlamadan, anayasal düzenin yerine şeriat düzeni ve onun hukuna geçiş amacı güdenleri ağır bir biçimde ifşa etmekte,

(5) “Büyük Medya” dan ayrı bir biçimde kendilerine alan açıp alternatif bilgi kaynağı olmak için çabalamakta,

(6) Ordunun NATO’dan çıkmasını, özellikle İsrail ve ABD ile ilgili bütün gizli/açık askeri anlaşmalarını fesh etmesini propaganda etmekte,

(7) Gericiliğe son verebilecek yegane gücün emekçi halkın iradesi olduğunu vurgulamakta,

(8) Bütün bunları yaparken sırtını sadece ve sadece emeğiyle geçinen ülke insanına ve onun aydınlanmacı örgütlenmesine yaslamaktadırlar.


*II. VAZİFE*

Tarihsel bir perspektifle, cumhuriyetin Osmanlı düzenine referansla bir kopuşu temsil ettiği gerçeğine dayanarak, cumhuriyetin geriletilmesine karşı duruken, bu karşı duruşu sosyalist bir cumhuriyet kurmanın örgütlenmesine evriltmektir.

*III. İCRA*

*1. Hareket Tasarısı*

(1) Genel Bilgiler;

AKP’nin ülkenin iktidarına sahip olduğu ve ülkeyi gericileştirdiği gerçeğinden hareketle, her vatandaşın anayasada belirlenen MUHALEFET ETME VE üRGüTLENME HAKKINI kullanarak, AKP hükümetine en sert bir biçimde muhalefetin örgütlenmesi ve Amerikancı projelerin sürekli deşifre edilmesi.

(2) Faaliyetler birbiriyle senkronize 3 bölümde icra edilecektir.

*a. Halk muhalefetinin kent merkezlerinden başlayarak bütün yerelliklerde örgütlenmesi.*
(1) İstanbul, Ankara, İzmir gibi kent merkezleri öncelikli olarak, bütün yerelliklere yayılması hedeflenecektir.

(2) ürgütlenme hiçbir gizli karakter taşımayacak, AKP’ye ve hiçbir anayasal meşruiyeti bulunmayan tarikatlara karşı mücadele etmenin haklılığı üzerine kurulacaktır.

(3) Emekçi ve aydınlanmacı karakter taşıyan güçlerle ittifak yapmaktan çekinmeyecektir.

*b. Aydınların akademi ve medya gibi alanlar başta olmak üzere ciddi bir teşhir kampanyasına başlaması.*

(1) üniversitelerde “özgürlükçülük” üzerinden, kavram karmaşası yaratılarak sürdürülen tartışmada, eşitliğin oluşturulmadan özgürlük anlayışının havada kalacağı, eşit olmayan insanlar arasında daha baştan temel özgürlüklerin bulunmadığı gerçeği hatırlatılacak ve hükümetin üniversiteler konusundaki “özgürlükçülük” yalanı sürekli olarak teşhir edilecek.

(2) Medyada “demokrasicilik”, ”darbecilik”, ”özgürlükçülük”, ”yerelleşme”, ”sivilleşme” ve daha bir sürü başka kavram üzerinden oluşturulan taraflaşmanın kime ve neye hizmet ettiği, halka her kanaldan anlatılacaktır.

(3) Bütün kara propaganda yürüten medyanın ve ortalıkta dolaşan bilgi kirliliğinin aksine bir ahlaki tavır geliştirilecek, hiçbir biçimde bu tür faaliyetlere izin verilmeyecektir.

(4) “Darbe karşıtlığı” söyleminin ardına sığınarak gerici politikalarını gerçekleştirmek isteyenlerin, başta 12 Eylül darbesinin geliştirdiği ortamda yükseldikleri hatırlatılacak, bu yüzden 12 Eylül darbesinin ve Kenan Evren’in üzerine gitme cesaretlerinin bulunmadığı vurgulanacaktır.

(5) Eşitlikçi bir düzende; tarikat örgütlenmelerine izin verilmeyeceği, bununla beraber insanların dini hürriyetlerinin kişisel vicdanlarına bırakılacağı, herkesin inanma/inanmama hakkının tanınacağı en net biçimde ifade edilecektir.

(6) Dünyada yaşanan ekonomik krizin Türkiye’yi niye bu kadar çok etkilediği anlatılacak, ülkenin özelleştirmelerle beraber ne kadar kırılgan bir ekonomiye “kavuştuğu” belgeleriyle ve yapılacak alan araştırmasıyla gösterilecek.

*c. Hızla bilgi kirliliği yaşanılan ortamda kendi bilgi ve haber kaynaklarımızın oluşturulması.*

(1) Hiçbir sermaye kuruluşundan destek almayan bağımsız ve güçlü haberleşme kanalları yaratılacaktır.

(2) Var olan kaynaklar güçlendirilecektir. 

(3) Habercisi de, dağıtımcısı da, muhabiri de, yazarı da, halk muhalefeti örgütlenmesinden seçilecek temsilcilerden oluşacaktır.


*Odatv.com*
2 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*'ISLAK İMZAYA' GERüEK RAPORU VEREN ADLİ TIPüILAR HANGİ DERNEK üYESİ üIKTI*
**

 

İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’nın aslının bulunduğu iddiası Türkiye gündemini hareketlendirdi. Belgedeki imzanın Albay Dursun üiçek’e ait olup olmadığı tartışması halen sürüyor. Adli Tıp’tan üç uzmanın imzasının bulunduğu “imza gerçektir raporu” bu tezi savunanların dayanağı olurken, halen belgeye inanmayanların sayısı az değil.

Hatırlanırsa belgedeki imzayı atan iki uzmanın Adli Tıp genel teamülleri dışında görevlendirildiği ortaya çıkmıştı. Uzman doktor Hacı Mehmet Akın ve uzman doktor Lokman Başer herhangi bir seçim yapılmadan görevlendirilmişti. 




Belge İnceleme Uzmanları Derneği


Bu tartışma içerisinde ıslak imza ile ilgili bir derneğin varlığı yeni fark edildi. Derneğin adı “Belge İnceleme Uzmanları Derneği”. Başkanlığını Adli Tıp Kurumu Fizik İhtisas Dairesi Belge İnceleme Uzmanı Dr.Tuncay üINAR’ın yaptığı, merkezi Bakırköy’de bulunan ve 2005 yılında kurulan dernek amacını şöyle açıklıyor: “ülkemizde yaygın (ve yanlış) olarak “Grafoloji” adıyla bilinen adli amaçlı belge incelemeciliği alanında çalışan uzmanların sosyal ve bilimsel dayanışmasını sağlamak, hak ve menfaatlerini korumak, alana katkı sağlayacak çalışma ve araştırmaları desteklemek, konuyla ilgili bilim adamları arasında bilgi ve görgü alışverişini sağlamak, yakın bilim dalları ile bilgi iletişimini temin etmek, adli amaçlı belge incelemeciliği alanında adli makamlara yardımcı olmak, kamuoyunu aydınlatmak”.



Rapor verenler dernek üyesi


Derneğe üye olma şartları arasında ise “Asgari 3 yıl, Adli Tıp Kurumu Adli Belge İnceleme Laboratuvarı, Kriminal Polis Laboratuvarları veya Jandarma Kriminal Laboratuvarları’nın ilgili birimlerinden birinde tam gün, deneyimli uzmanlar kontrolünde çalışmış olmak ve uzman sıfatı ile görev yapmak ya da yapmış olmak” şartı dikkat çekiyor. 


Derneği kuranlar arasında ise Adli tıp’ta görev alan pek çok kişi var. Dursun üiçek’e verilen raporda imzası bulunan Dr. Lokman Başer derneğin yönetim kurulu üyesi. Raporda imzası bulunan Hacı Mehmet Akın ise derneğin ilk üyelerinden. 




*Odatv.com*
*3 Kasım 2009*

----------


## bozok

*KüRT AüILIMINI ERGENEKONCULAR MI BAşLATTI?*
**

 

ünce Ali Babacan ardından da Ahmet Davutoğlu geçen hafta yaptıkları açıklamalarda Dağlıca baskınından Kürt açılımının miladı olarak bahsettiler. Taraf, her iki açıklamayı da kendi reklamını yapmak için kullandı ve baskının ardındaki bilinmeyenleri gündeme getiren tek gazetenin kendileri olduğunu söyledi. 

Taraf’ın Türkiye’de olan biten her şeyden kendine bir pay çıkarma gayreti bir yana, bakanların açıklamalarının satır aralarının dikkatli bir şekilde okunması, hem Kürt açılımının mahiyetini, hem de gazetenin ve yazarlarının sahip olduğu çarpık mantığı anlamak açısından önemli ipuçları veriyor.

Taraf’a göre, Davutoğlu’nun Fikret Bila’ya verdiği röportajda yer alan şu sözler, Dağlıca’nın bir milat olduğunu gösteriyor:

_“Dağlıca baskınından sonra Türkiye bir yol ayrımına gelmişti. Ya savaşa yönelecekti ya da ortak akılla hareket edip barışa. Biz bu yolu seçtik, akıllı hareket edip temaslarımızı yoğunlaştırdık._ 

_Dağlıca belki bir Türk-Kürt savaşı çıkarmak için yapılmıştı. Bunu isteyenler vardı. Biz bunu akıl yoluna giderek aştık.”_ 

*Sormaya başlayalım:* Türkiye, baskından sonra kimle savaşa yönelecekti? Kastedilenin PKK olması imkansız; çünkü devletle örgüt arasındaki savaş zaten yıllardır devam ediyor. O halde kim? İki seçenek bulunuyor elimizde. İlki Amerika Birleşik Devletleri, ikincisi ise Barzani güçleri. İlki ile bir savaş ihtimali de neredeyse sıfıra yakın olduğuna göre geriye kala kala Barzani kalıyor.

Sormaya devam edelim, Davutoğlu* “savaşa yönelmedik ortak akılla barışa yöneldik”* derken, kimin ortak aklından bahsediyor? 

*Burada da iki seçenek söz konusu:* *ABD ve Barzani güçleri.* Peki Dağlıca bakanın dediği gibi bir Türk-Kürt savaşı çıkarmak için ABD ya da Barzani ikilisinden biri ya da her ikisi tarafından tezgahlandıysa, sonrasında yaşananlar, devletin* “biz mesajı aldık, akıllandık, artık barışçı çözüme yöneleceğiz”* dediği anlamına mı geliyor? Son bir soru daha: Abdullah Gül’ün *“siz kendi sorunlarınızı çözmezseniz gelir başkaları çözer”* minvalindeki açıklamalarının Davutoğlu’nun söyledikleri ile bir bağlantısı bulunuyor mu? 

Bunlar açılıma ilişkin sorular. Peki, Taraf* “Dağlıca’yı biz gündeme getirdik derken”* kendi kazdığı çukura düştüğünü fark edebiliyor mu? Sorunun yanıtı kesin bir şekilde *“hayır”* olarak karşımızda duruyor. Dağlıca’nın arkasında Ergenekon’un, Türkiye’yi bir iç savaşa yöneltmek isteyen ordu içerisindeki Ergenekoncuların olduğunu söylemiyor muydu Taraf? Peki, eğer gerçekten böyleyse Ergenekoncular böylelikle, o çok karşı oldukları Kürt açılımına katkı yapmış olmuyorlar mı? Taraf’ın mantığının iflas ettiği yer de işte tam burası zaten: Eğer Taraf’ın dediği gibi açılımda milat Dağlıca’ysa, saldırıyı bildiği halde gizleyen Ergenekoncular böylelikle hükümetin ekmeğine yağ sürmüş olmuyorlar mı? 

*şimdi soruyu tersten soralım:* Ya Dağlıca’daki esas sorumluluk Tarafçıların iddiasının aksine, Kürt açılımını yapanların, yani bizzat planın sahiplerinin kendisiyse ne olacak? Birilerinin Ermenistan açılımı için Hrant Dink’in katledilmesi gerektiğini düşünmüş olmaları gibi, Kürt açılımı için de gencecik insanların yaşamlarını yitirmesi gerektiği düşünülmüş olamaz mı? 

Sorular meşrudur ve yanıtlanmaya muhtaçtır. Muhataplar bir yanıt vermekten kaçınacaktır ama yanıtların nerede olduğunu merak edenler Neçirvan Barzani’nin Taraf’ta Amberin Zaman’a verdiği ve Taraf’ın* “Eve dönüşü MİT’le planladık”* başlığıyla verilen röportajına bakabilirler. Hem kendi Kürtlerine el uzatamayanların, soruna Türkiye’li bir çözüm getiremeyenlerin hem de o sorunu başkaları ile birlikte çözebileceklerini zannedenlerin kimler olduğu, yukarıda sormuş olduğum soruların yanıtları ile birlikte o röportajda gizli. 


*Fatih YAşLI* 


*Odatv.com*
3 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*AKP KULİSLERİNDE HANGİ SORU TARTIşILIYOR*
** 
 

Gazeteler Başbakan’ı yine eksik, yine yanlış anladı. 

Manşetlerden biri şöyleydi: 

*“Erdoğan’dan Başbuğ’a Albay üiçek çağrısı: Teslim edin”*

Başbakan ne söylemişti? Anadolu Ajansı’ndan aynen aktaralım.

“Bütün mesele nedir, oradaki zanlılar varsa bunların ortaya çıkarılması, bunların hukuka teslim edilmesidir. Burada da yönetici makamında olanların tutuculuk içine girmemesi gerekir. Rahatlıkla gelip yargıya bunları teslim etmelidir. Burada rahat olacağız.''

Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ rahatsız mı?

****

Odatv’nin edindiği bilgilere göre; Başbuğ’nun rahatsız olduğu konu “iddia edilen (Bu ifade bize değil. Başbakanlık’ın yazılı açıklamasında yeraldı)” İrtica Planında imzası olan Kurmay Albay’ın Savcıya ifade verip vermemesi değil. Bizatihi sıkıntı benzer belgelerin dışarıda da üretilebiliyor olması, yayılması ve karargahın *“karşı istihbarat tedbirlerinin”* aciz hale getirilmesi. 

Peki, Başbakan’ın cümleleri Dursun üiçek’i mi hedefliyor?

Başbakan TSK içinde bir cunta oluşumu olduğunu ve cuntanın bizzat Başbuğ tarafından deşifre edilmesini talep ediyor. 

Erdoğan’ın yukarıda aktardığımız paragrafı öncesinde sözleri gazetelerde dikkate alınmadı. 

O sözler aynen şöyle: 

“Partimle ilgili hazırlanmış olan böyle bir rapor karşısında sessiz kalmamız, hiçbir şey söylemememiz, hele hele bu ülke de kahir ekseriyetle parlamentonun yüzde 65'ini bu millet size verecek, siz sessiz kalacaksınız. Böyle bir şey düşünülebilir mi?”

Kahir ekseriyete dikkat ediniz: Yüzde 65. 

Başbakan mealen şunu söylüyor:

*“İstersem, TSK’yı Ulaştırma Bakanlığı’nın alt birimi haline getiririm. İstersem Genelkurmay Başkanını değiştiririm.”*

Zira AKP kulislerinde bugünlerde *“uygun Genelkurmay Başkanı kim olur”* sorusu tartışılıyor.

Yani mesele Albay üiçek meselesi değildir. Zaten üiçek de ifadeye davet edilmemiş durumdadır. Diğer bir deyişle Savcı üiçek’e gel diyecek olsa Başbuğ’un *“hayır”* yanıtı vermesi beklenemez.

Mesele daha büyüktür. 

Başbuğ ile Erdoğan’ın 29 Ekim akşamı 80 dakika süren görüşmesinde acaba ne konuşuldu?

Acaba Başbuğ ve kuvvet komutanları istifa noktasına geldi de Başbakan *“hele bir durun”* mesajı mı verdi?



*Odatv.com*

4 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*YANDAş MEDYA TUFAYA MI GELDİ?* 
**

 

Vatan’dan Milliyet’e geçen Mehmet Tezkan, *“Sulandırma Mektubu”* başlıklı yazısında meçhul askerin yeni mektubunu konu aldı. 

Mektubun savcılığa değil de bazı gazetelere yollanmış olmasını yorumlayan yazar, AKP’ye yakın gazetelerin tufaya gelmiş olabileceklerini söyledi ve *“meçhul askerin amacı sulandırmaksa tongaya geldiler demektir”* dedi. 

Mehmet Tezkan’ın bugünkü yazısının meçhul asker mektubuyla ilgili kısmı şöyleydi: 

_“Meçhul asker bir mektup daha yolladı.._


_Orduda büyük bir temizlik yapılacakmış.. Cunta olumsuz havayı değiştirmek için plan yapmış.._


_Okumuşsunuzdur.. Tam kafa karıştırıcı.._ 


_Mektubu yollayan meçhul de asker mi değil mi o da belli değil.._ 

_Mektup yine ‘tutkuyla bağlı olduğum Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni yıpratmak değildir’ diye başlıyor.._ 


_Yoksa aynı elden çıktı havası mı yaratılıyor?_


_İnsanların beyni sulansın mı isteniyor.. Yeter artık ya işin çivisi çıktı dedirtmeye mi çalışıyorlar.._


_Bilmiyorum.._


_Son mektup çok acayip.. Savcılığa gönderilmemiş bazı gazetelere yollanmış.. Başsavcı bizde yok diye açıklama yaptı.._


_Allah Allah.. Meçhul askerin niyeti ne?_


_İhbar medyaya yapılır mı? Belli, niyeti başka.._


_Biraz kafa yoralım.._


_*_


_İhbardaki iddia şu.. Cuntacılar dokuz maddelik bir planı devreye soktular, ıslak imzalı belge olayını sulandıracaklar.._ 

_Aman dikkat.._

_İhbar ediyorum oyuna gelmeyin diyor!_


_Ciddiye alalım mı?_


_*_


_Belki de ihbar mektubunun amacı sulandırmaktır.._ 


_Birileri dedi ki; bir ihbar mektubu da biz yazalım.. Kamuoyunda tartışılan, yazılan çizilen birkaç unsuru da içine koyalım.._ 

_Olası gelişmeleri de planmış gibi sunalım.._


_İlk ihbarı sulandıralım.._


_Olamaz mı?_


_Yani sulandırma ihbarının niyeti sulandırmaktır.._


_Yok artık daha neler dedirtmek.._


_Yanına da Genelkurmay’ın izlediği, desteklediği internet siteleriyle ilgili gerçek bir belge takarız.._


_Okuyan, tümünü gerçek zanneder.._


_Olamaz mı?_


_*_


_Aklınıza gelen soruyu ben sorayım.._


_Mektup ‘sulandırmak’ için yazılmışsa AKP’ye yakın gazeteler üstüne neden atladı?_ 


_Tufaya gelmiş olamazlar mı?_ 


_Meçhul askerin amacı sulandırmaksa tongaya geldiler demektir_


_*_


_şu da olabilir.._ 


_Bir başka birileri ‘beklenen gelişmeleri cuntacıların oyunu’ diye bize yutturmaya çalışıyordur.._


_Mesele.. Jandarma kriminal ıslak belge gerçek derse, ‘ihbar mektubunda yazılmıştı cuntacıların oyunu’ diyeceğiz.._ 


_İnanmayacağız.._


_Veya Anayasa Mahkemesi askerin sivilde yargılanmasını öngören yasayı iptal ederse.._


_Cuntacıların işidir!_


_Mektupta yazılmıştı!_


_Birileri böyle düşünmemizi isteyip mektubu döşemiş olamaz mı?_


_*_

_Bu işler öyle bir hale geldi ki her şey olabilir..”_




*Odatv.com*
5 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*TSK REJİM ORDUSU MU OLACAK MİLLİ ORDU MU?* 
** 
Akşam yazarı Serdar Akinan, TSK’nın saldırılar karşısında şaşkın ve çaresiz kalmasının NATO’ya bağlı bir rejim ordusu olmasından kaynaklandığını yazdı. NATO dışı kuvvetlerden olan üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığını kolordu seviyesine çıkarmak isteyen kurmayların tasfiye edildiğini belirtti. “TSK bir rejim ordusu mu, yoksa egemen bir devletin milli ordusu mu olacak” sorusunu sordu. Ve bu sorunun “artık kurumsal değil milli bir mesele” olduğunu vurguladı. 

*İşte Serdar Akinan’ın “Bir ordu neden sopa yer?” başlıklı yazısı:* 

_“Kurgulu bir tartışma ile orduyu şamar oğlanına çevirdiler mi?_
_üevirdiler._

_Sırf, birileri öyle uygun gördü diye, aynı yerde sersemce saflanıp, “tartışma” olsun diye, olan bitene dair iyiniyet falları açacak değiliz._

_Mesele, Türkiye açısından eğri oturup doğru konuşulacak çok mühim bir boyuta evrildiği aşikar değil mi?_

_Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ni kuran Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’dir. Halka dayanarak egemenlik kazanılmıştır._

_TSK, egemen bir devletin milli ordusuydu._

_Ancak 28 şubat’la birlikte rejim ordusu oldu._

_ütesinde (öncesinde) duvarın yıkılmasıyla dengeler değişti._

_Artık ondan beklenen sadece NATO standartlarında kalmasıydı._

_Sorun da tam burada filizlendi. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin iki önemli birimi NATO’ya bağlı değildir._

_Biri Ege Ordu Komutanlığı diğeri Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı. Aslında planlanan bir büyük ve özel kuvvet daha vardı. üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı... üKK’yı kolordu düzeyine çıkarmak isteyen kurmay kadrosu tamamen tasfiye edildi._

_Son dönemde şüpheli şekilde hayatını kaybeden ya da tutuklanan kaç general var? Bu generallerin tamamının NATO dışı kuvvetlerin üst düzey komutanları olması tesadüf müdür?_ 

_Gelinen noktada verilen mesaj açık: Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri NATO ölçülerine indirgenecek._ 

_Bugünkü kopuşu anlamak için 28 şubat kırılımını da serinkanlılıkla tartışmak gerek._

_28 şubat sürecinde ordu ve millet arasındaki köklü ilişkide çok derin bir travma yaşandı._

_Halkımızın ordusunu hala büyük ölçüde sevdiği açık. Ancak e-muhtıra’dan sonra yağmur gibi yağan belgeler büyük bir hayal kırıklığı yaratmadı değil._

_Ve görünen o ki mevcut kurmay kadrosu, bu iddialar doğru da olsa yanlış da olsa, süreçten ötürü çaresiz ve şaşkındır._

_Kurgulu tartışmalara zemin teşkil eden “sızma belgeler”den çok daha vahimi bu “bilgi”lerin sızıyor olmasıdır. Veya bu inancın muhteşem bir tasarımla inşa ediliyor olmasıdır._

_Bu iki vahim şeyi gösterir... üelik çekirdek gibi olması gereken Genelkurmay kevgire dönmüş vaziyettedir._ 

_Bu halin kendisi etkisinden vahimdir._ 

_Ne demek istiyorum?_

_şunu..._

_Ortada çok ciddi bir kriz var._

_Bu krizin öznesi ise ordu. Ordunun bu krizi yönetecek veya sonlandıracak enstrümanlara sahip olmadığı da ortada._

_Ortada süratle verilmesi gereken bir karar var..._

_Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri bir rejim ordusu mu olacaktır?_

_Yoksa egemen bir devletin milli ordusu mu?_

_Bu haliyle Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri rejim ordusudur ve bu kurgulu tartışmalarla sopa yemeye devam edecektir._

_Mevcut kadro dayandığı siyasi, kurumsal ve yapısal payandalardan ötürü egemen bir devletin milli ordusu olacak iradeyi gösteremez._ 

_Sorunun nasıl aşılacağı artık kurumsal değil milli bir meseledir.”_




*Odatv.com*
7 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*CEMAAT HER AKşAM NASIL TİYATRO YAPIYOR*
** 
Yeni şafak Gazetesi yazarı Kürşat Bumin, arabada radyoda dinlediği Samanyolu Haber’in kendisinde uyandırdığı izlenimi yazdı. Bumin’e göre Samanyolu’nun haberleri bir tiyatroyu andırıyor.

İşte Bumin’in yazısının o bölümü:

O akşam yayına gelirken otomobilde bir radyonun *“Akşam Haberleri”*ni dinliyordum. Söz konusu radyoyu dinliyor olmam bir seçime dayanmıyordu; öylesine bir tesadüftü. Söz konusu radyo yayınının eşzamanlı olarak bir televizyon haber programını naklettiği de açıktı. Yani açıkçası, STV haber saatini dinliyorduk

Aman azizim, bir *“haber programı”* bir *“radyo tiyatrosu”* ile bu kadar mı benzerlik taşır! O ses ve görüntü (görmesek de gözümüzde canlandırabiliyorduk) efektleri gerçekten bir *“bombardıman”*dı. Yayının benim dinleyebildiğim bölümünde Dursun üiçek'in bir internet sitesinde yayınladığı söylenen mektup ve bu istihbaratçı albayın evinde aramaya yapan bir asker hakimin “dinlemeye takılan” açıklamaları yer alıyordu.

Gerçekten, mübalağa etmiyorum, tam bir “radyo-televizyon tiyatrosu”…

üiçek'e ait olduğu söylenen mektubun üiçek'e uygun düşen bir ses ile okunması; yine uygun bir ses tarafından canlandırılan dinlemeye katılan asker hakimin üiçek'in evinde nasıl vakit geçirdiklerine dair sözleri; araya giren *“koşuşturma”*lar, anlam veremediğimiz bir takım kayıtlar, vesaire… 

Ha unutmadan; Arada bir de *“ülkemizin güzide kurumu TSK'nın içendeki cunta faaliyetleri”* türünden* “gönül alıcı”* ifadeler…

O akşamki televizyon programımda da anlattım bunları… Böyle bir *“haber bombardımanı”,* başkaları ne düşünür bilemem ama, bana* “totaliter”* bir sistem altında yaşadığımız izlenimini verdi. 

İsterseniz yazıyı bitirmeden, kimsenin hakkı üzerimizde kalmasın diye düşünerek, sözünü ettiğim bu *“bombardıman”*ın sadece STV'de karşımıza çıkmadığını, Doğan Medya Grubu içinde yer alan özellikle bazı kanalların da aynı yolun yolcusu olduğunu belirteyim. 


*Odatv.com*
8 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*...Ve Dursun üiçek bugün ifade veriyor*

 
*ISLAK imzanın kendisine ait olmadığını açıklayan Albay Dursun üiçek, bugün Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nde Cumhuriyet Savcılarına ifade verecek. üiçek’in avukatı Mustafa üevik, “Müvekkilim başından beri suçsuz olduğunu söyledi. Birlikte geleceğiz ve müvekkilim savcılara ifade verecek” dedi.*

*Savcı üz: üağırdık gelmedi* 

*Albay Dursun üiçek ifade verecek*
İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’nda ıslak imzası bulunduğu öne sürülen Deniz Piyade Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, bugün savcılara ifade verecek. Hürriyet gazetesinden Saygı üztürk’e konuşan üiçek’in avukatı Musta üevik, müvekkiliyle birlikte bugün İstanbul’a gideceklerini söyledi. üiçek’in, soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcılarına Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nde ifade vereceğini kaydetti. üevik, başından beri böyle bir raporun müvekkili tarafından hazırlanmadığını söylediklerini de sözlerine ekledi. 

*Plan ve imza benim değil*
üte yandan, Albay Dursun üiçek, Adli Tıp Kurumu’nun, *“Belgenin altındaki ıslak imzanın üiçek’in el ürünü olduğu kanaatine varılmıştır”* raporuna rağmen,* “İmza benim değil”* dedi. 

_“Hazırlamadığım bir plan ve atmadığım bir imzanın hesabının benden sorulmaya kalkılması, Türk hukuk sisteminin yüz karası olmalı. Yargısız infaz için medya ve siyasetin nasıl kullanıldığı konusunda dünyada en taze ve adaletin en çok ayaklar altına alınmış olduğu örnek, benim durumum olmalı ve ders olarak okutulmalı. İrtica konusu, benim başında olduğum birimin görevi değil. Gündeme taşınan imzanın benim olmadığını ve o planı ilk defa 12 Haziran’da malum gazetede gördüğümü anlatmak için ne yapmalıyım ve nasıl bir yöntem uygulamalıyım diye aylardır düşünüyorum. Gelişmelerin, Türk adaletine olan güvenin kökten sarsılması beni ve çevremi en çok düşündüren son nokta olmalı.”_ 


*Savcı Zekeriya üz: üağırdık, gelmedi*
İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz, Albay Dursun üiçek’i ifade vermek üzere beklediklerini söyledi. üz, Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesinden çıkışı sırasında gazetecilerin* “Dursun üiçek’in ifadeye vermeye gelip gelmeyeceğine”* ilişkin sorusu üzerine, *“Gelmesini bekliyoruz”* dedi. Geçtiğimiz günlerde meçhul ihbarcı tarafından ümraniye soruşturmasını yürüten savcılığa belgenin ıslak imzalı hali olduğu iddia edilen bir belge gönderilmişti. Genelkurmay Başkanılığı da, belgede imzası olduğu belirtilen Albay Dursun üiçek’e tebligat gelmediğini açıklamıştı.




11/11/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*'Bana ters düşme başına her iş gelir'*

 
*YARSAV Başkanı ü. Faruk Eminağaoğlu, Adalet Bakanlığı’nın ihraç istemine tepkili: Cumhuriyet Savcısını, Cumhuriyet mitinglerine katılmakla suçluyorlar! Cumhuriyet Savcısı olarak cemaat toplantılarına mı katılsaydım? Mesaj şu: Siyasi iradeye ters düşersen başına bunlar gelir!*

*Kazanan hukuk olacak*
Hakkında soruşturma başlatılan YARSAV Başkanı Eminağaoğlu, hukuk mücadelesine devam edeceklerini belirterek,* “Bir Cumhuriyet savcısı, Cumhuriyet mitingine katılmayacak da nereye katılacak?”* diye sordu 

Haber: ünsel üNAL

Yargıçlar ve Savcılar Birliği (YARSAV) Başkanı ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu, hak arama özgürlüğünü kullandığı için ihraç istemiyle karşı karşıya kaldığını söyledi. Eminağaoğlu, YARSAV Genel Merkezinde düzenlediği basın toplantısında, Adalet Bakanlığının* “ihraç istemine”* ilişkin değerlendirmelerde bulundu. YARSAV’ın faaliyetlerinin Türkiye’de kapatma soruşturmaları ve kendisi hakkında açılan ihraç soruşturmalarıyla anıldığını ifade eden Eminağaoğlu, yapılan işlemlere karşı hukuk mücadelesine devam edeceklerini, kazananın da hukuk ve YARSAV olacağını kaydetti.

*Zamanlama çok anlamlı*
Hakkındaki soruşturmanın sonuçlandırılmasının zamanlama açısından son derece ilginç olduğunu ifade eden Eminağaoğlu, 15 Kasım 2009 tarihinde YARSAV’ın ikinci seçimli genel kurulu olduğunu ve genel kurul öncesinde YARSAV aleyhine gündem oluşturulmak için soruşturmanın sonuçlandırıldığını savundu. Eminağaoğlu, *“70 milyon insanın telefonlarının dinlenmesine izin vermesine”* sessiz kalamadığını ve konuya ilişkin yapılan işlemler nedeniyle YARSAV hakkında soruşturma açıldığını belirterek, Adalet Bakanlığının söz konusu işlemine ilişkin tek suç duyurusunda bulunan örgütün YARSAV olduğunu kaydetti. 


*Siyasi iradeye ters düşme*
Hakkındaki soruşturmalara gerekçe olarak Cumhuriyet mitinglerine katılımının gösterildiğini belirten Eminağaoğlu, şöyle konuştu:

_“(Cumhuriyet mitinglerine neden katıldın) deniliyor. Bir Cumhuriyet savcısı, Cumhuriyet mitingine katılmayacak da nereye katılacaktır? Mesaj şu, siyasi iradeye ters düşme._ 

_Cumhuriyet savcısı olarak bir cemaatin toplantısına katılmam beklenen bir şey değildir. Ama bugün cemaatleri soruşturan Cumhuriyet savcıları soruşturulmaktadır. Dünyanın hiçbir ülkesinde yargıçlar şüphelilerin huzuruna çıkmamıştır. Bugün Türkiye’de bu tersine dönmüştür. şüpheliler yargıçların huzuruna çıkarılamamaktadır. Yargıçlar şüphelilerin huzuruna çıkarılmıştır. Yargı bu noktaya itilmiştir. Siyasi irade hapşırdığı zaman, yargıda zatürre ortaya çıkıyor. ”_









11/11/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Osman Kaçmaz: ünce iddianame*

 

*ADALET Bakanlığı’nca hakkında meslekten ihraç, 2 kez yer değiştirme, 4 kez de adli kovuşturma istenen Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Hakim Osman Kaçmaz, medyanın sorularını yanıtladı: Hakkımda iddianame düzenleniyormuş. Evrakları yarın alacağım.*


*Kaçmaz için iddianame* 
Adalet Bakanlığınca hakkında 1 kez* “meslekten ihraç”*, 2 kez *“yer değiştirme”,* 4 kez de* “adli soruşturma”* isteminde bulunulan Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Hakim Osman Kaçmaz Ankara Adalet Sarayı’na geldi. Kaçmaz, adliye çıkışında, bir gazetecinin* “Hakkınızdaki adli soruşturma için evrakları mı aldınız?”* sorusuna,* “Yok, yarın alacağız. Daha iddianame düzenleniyormuş”* diye yanıt verdi. Osman Kaçmaz,* “Meslekten ihracınız isteniyor. Bu konuda bir değerlendirme yapacak mısınız?”* sorusu üzerine *“Yok, yapmayacağım”* dedi. “Karşı dava açıp açmayacağı” sorusuna ise Kaçmaz,* “Süreç başladığı için bir şey söylemiyorum”* diye yanıt verdi. Kaçmaz, *“HSYK’ya güveniyor musunuz?”* sorusu da *“Ben herkese güveniyorum”* şeklinde yanıtladı.


*Gerekçesi açıklanmalı*
üte yandan, Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Osman Kaçmaz’ın avukatı Baykal Doğan, Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin’in, müvekkili hakkında soruşturma açma gerekçesini açıklamasını gerektiğini söyledi. Doğan, yaptığı yazılı açıklamada, müvekkili Kaçmaz’ın, Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ile ilgili verdiği kararın basında duyulduğu tarihin 18 Mayıs 2009 olduğunu hatırlatarak, _“Bu dosyanın karar verilmek üzere müvekkilimin mahkemesine geldiği tarih 31 Temmuz 2008’dir. Bu dosya iade kararını takiben, Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca ikmal edilerek tekrar müvekkilim Kaçmaz’a gönderilmiştir”_ dedi. 


*Tesadüf mü, planlı mı*
Doğan, Adalet Bakanı Ergin’in, Osman Kaçmaz ile ilgili soruşturma onayının 5 Eylül 2008 tarihinde verildiğini vurguladığı açıklamasında şunları kaydetti: _“Cumhurbaşkanı Sayın Abdullah Gül ile ilgili verilen kararın ardından iki ay sonra Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişlerince Sincan Adliyesine baskın düzenlenmiş ve malum süreç başlamıştır. Sayın Bakan’ın tam da Cumhurbaşkanı ile ilgili dosyanın karar verilmek üzere Osman Kaçmaz’a geldiği tarihten hemen sonra müvekkil Osman Kaçmaz aleyhinde soruşturma açılmasının gerekçesini açıklaması gerekmektedir.”_ Doğan,* “Kaçmaz hakkındaki soruşturmanın açılma tarihi ile Gül hakkında verilen kararın aynı tarihe denk gelmesinin tesadüf mü, yoksa planlı mı”* olduğunu sordu.

*Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Hakimi Osman Kaçmaz, iddianameyi beklediğini söyledi.*




11/11/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da çelişkili ifadeler* 



*‘Perinçek susmam için 2 milyon dolar teklif etti’*

*11.11.2009 / Emre üZTüRK / VATAN GZT.* 

Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Osman Yıldırım, çelişkili ifadelerine dün de devam etti. 12 Mart 2008 tarihinde Savcı üz’e verdiği ifadede Cumhuriyet’e bomba atması karşısında kendisine 500 bin dolar teklif ettiğini söyleyen Yıldırım, bu kez de Doğu Perinçek’in para teklifinde bulunduğunu öne sürdü: ”Perinçek hapishanede bana 2 milyon dolar teklif ederek, bunun karşılığında ifademi geri almamı istedi.” 

*Bombaları Tekin, işi Küçük verdi*

Savunmasının ardından eski ifadeleri ve Ankara 11’inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne gönderdiği dilekçesini okunan Osman Yıldırım, Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’ne bomba atılması ile ilgili bölümün doğru olmadığını belirterek şunları söyledi:

_“Mahkemeye gönderdiğim o dilekçe de Cumhuriyet gazetesine bomba atılması eylemini inkar ettim. Söylediğim her şeyin arkasındayım. Ataşehir toplantısından önce Veli Küçük işi verdi. Ataşehir’de ise Muzaffer Tekin bana iki, Alparslan Arslan’a da bir tane bomba verdi. Arslan’ı kullananlar Küçük ve Tekin’dir. Bunları üstü de şener Eruygur, Hurşit Tolon ve Fikri Karadağ’dır._


...

----------


## bozok

*‘Abra kadabra’ işler*


*Yalçın BAYER*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*11 Kasım 2009* 





*BİR okurumuz soruyor:* 

*“Bir avuç Amerikalı ve onların Türkiye’deki uzantıları, yandaş medyaya servis ettikleri birtakım ‘kağıt’larla Türkiye’nin gündemini en yüksek seviyeden allak bullak ediyorlar.*



* *Gerçekten bizi salak yerine koyuyorlar.*


* Bu işleri dalga dalga yürütüyorlar. Eleştiriler karşısında da değişik pozisyon değiştiriyorlar. Değişen koşullara değişen ‘kağıt’lar servis ediyorlar.

Ve bugün itibariyle* ‘altın’* değerinde olan* ‘ıslak’* imzalı belgeyi normal posta yoluyla gönderebiliyorlar. Akıllara zarar tüm bu işler maalesef hepimizin gündemini istesek de istemesek de meşgul etmekte.

* *Belge dediniz de içeriğinden kimse söz etmiyor?*

* Bu ıslak imzalı olduğu söylenen irtica ile mücadele belgesi... Burada bir tespit yapalım önce... İrtica ile mücadele, *TSK*’nın anayasal bir görevi değil midir?

Cumhuriyet’e yönelen tehdidin bertaraf edilmesi gerekmiyor mu? Böyle bir belgenin olması niye şaşırtıyor herkesi... Bunun tam tersi doğrudur, böyle bir belgenin olmaması bizi şaşırtırdı. Ne hallere getirildik.


*ANAYASA’NIN 72. MADDESİ*

* *Toplum ne yazık ki, bunlarla yatıp kalkıyor.*

* Bak daha neler var. *ABD* ve* AKP* basit ama önemli bir *‘anayasal yükümlülüğü’* yine atladı. Mahmur kampından ülkeye gelen 28 kişiden askerliğini yapmayanlar, şimdi askerlik ödevini yerine getirmek zorunda... Gelişlerin neden durdurulduğu anlaşılıyor... Bu adamları *TSK* askere almak zorunda, ironiye bakar mısınız? Bunu da DTP Genel Başkanı *Ahmet Türk* dün fark ettiklerini, bir yasa ile buna geçici bir çözüm bulunması gerektiğini söylüyor. Gel de gülme.

* *Yani Anayasa’nın ‘Vatan Hizmeti’ başlıklı 72. maddeyi söylemek istiyorsunuz.*

* Evet... Okuyalım da ne olduğu anlaşılsın: 

*“Madde 72 - Vatan hizmeti, her Türk’ün hakkı ve ödevidir. Bu hizmetin Silahlı Kuvvetler’de veya kamu kesiminde ne şekilde yerine getirileceği veya getirilmiş sayılacağı kanunla düzenlenir.”*

Yeri gelmişken yine hatırlatalım. *‘Tezkere*’ de *‘nitelikli çoğunluğa’* takılmıştı. Zamanın Başbakanı* Abdullah Gül* memmuniyetle TV’lerden *“Tezkere geçti*” açıklaması yapmıştı. 15 dakika sonra geçmediği anlaşıldı. Bugün bile takiye yaparcasına tezkerenin geçmesini zaten istememiştik diyebiliyor bazıları. Oysa ki işin gerçeği *ABD* ve* AKP’*nin hukukçularının, bu önemli anayasal hükmü atlamışlardı. Aynen, ‘vatana hizmet’ yükümlülüğünde olduğu gibi...

*TELEFON KONUşMALARI VE TUTUKLAMALAR*

* *Bir başka olay, yeniden gazeteciler tutuklanmaya başlandı.*

* Olayı hatırlatmamız lazım... Başbakan *Erdoğan,* ‘*Rauf Denktaş*’ın işinin bitirilmesi’ için dönemin KKTC Başbakanı *Mehmet Ali Talat*’la telefon görüşmesini ve *Ramsey*’in patronu *Remzi Gür*’den kızı için para istemesine dair telefon kayıtlarını yayınladıkları gerekçesiyle Savcı *Zekeriya üz* tarafından ifadeleri alınan Aydınlık Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni *Deniz Yıldırım* ve Ulusal Kanal İstihbarat şefi *Ufuk Akkaya,* *‘Ergenekon Terör ürgütü’* üyesi oldukları iddiasıyla tutuklanıyorlar. Umarız ellerinde ciddi, makul şüphe ve deliller vardır.

* *Bazen durup dururken bile herkesin başına bir şey gelebiliyor.*

* Evet, Cumhuriyet’in başına gelenler... *İlhan Selçuk, Mustafa Balbay, Erol Manisalı* neden bu dava kapsamına sokuldular. Bunun hala cevabını verebilen yok.

Sadece bu isimler değil; aydınlar, gazeteci ve yazarlar, öğretim üyeleri, emekli ve muvazzaf askerler... İş o kadar açık ki; demek ki *Kürt* açılımı başlatılacağı için bu isimler içeri alınıyorlar. Bu isimlerin hepsi Cumhuriyetçi ve ulusalcı isimler; hala neden bu davaya bulaştırıldıklarını anlayamıyorlar. Buna karşı AKP karşıtı herkesin özel hayatların gizliliğini ihlal eden telefon ve ortam dinlemeleri yıllardır yayınlanmıyor mu?

...

----------


## bozok

*Sivil Cunta’nın Karargahı Kızılay’da Bir “şirket” mi?* 


*Meyyal UYGUR*
*Açık İstihbarat* 
*8.11.2009*



 

Artık şu netleşti ki, milli ve muhalif güçlerin telefonları *2002 sonu, 2003’ün başından beri dinleniyor.* TİB, belki sonradan, dinlemelere hukuki zemin yaratmak için devreye sokulmuş olsa bile, malum 2002-2003’te henüz ortada yoktu. Bu demektir ki, en başından beri önce telefon, sonra ortam dinlemeleri yapacak donanıma sahip bir başka *“karargah”* söz konusu!.. 

Fısıltı gazeteleri, bu *“karargah”*ın Ankara’nın tam göbeğinde, sıradan bir şirket *(ithalat-ihracat gibi)* görünümünde olduğunu, *“naklen yayın”* dokümanlarının da buradan sağlandığını söylüyor 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

YARSAV Başkanı ümer Faruk Eminağoğlu’nun suç duyurusu üzerine Ankara 1. Sulh Ceza Hakimi Hayri Keskin başkanlığındaki bilirkişi heyetinin, TİB _(Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı)_’na baskın düzenlediği gün, büyük bir cüret ve *“yanlış adrestesiniz”* dercesine piyasaya *“telefon”* mu, *“ortam”* dinlemesi mi olduğu meçhul yeni bir ses kaydı sürüldü. 

İddiaya göre, bu defaki kayıt, Albay Dursun üiçek’in evinde arama yapan Deniz Askeri Hakim Yüzbaşı İ. Volkan şahin’e aitti. Güya şahin, birilerine, *“üiçek’in evini göstermelik aradıklarını, aramaya ciddiyet kazandırmak için içerde kaldıkları 6.5 saat süresince yiyip, içtiklerini”* anlatıyordu.


Bence de o bilirkişi heyeti yanlış adrese gitti!..Zira artık şu netleşti ki, milli ve muhalif güçlerin telefonları 2002 sonu, 2003’ün başından beri dinleniyor. TİB, belki sonradan, dinlemelere hukuki zemin yaratmak için devreye sokulmuş olsa bile, malum 2002-2003’te henüz ortada yoktu. Bu demektir ki, en başından beri önce telefon, sonra ortam dinlemeleri yapacak donanıma sahip bir başka *“karargah”* söz konusu!.. 


Fısıltı gazeteleri, bu *“karargah”*ın Ankara’nın tam göbeğinde, sıradan bir şirket _(ithalat-ihracat gibi)_ görünümünde olduğunu, *“naklen yayın”* dokümanlarının da buradan sağlandığını söylüyor. 


Aslında hepimizin gözü önünde akıp giden açık istihbarat bilgileri de, bu iddiaları güçlendiriyor… 


Tarih 11 Temmuz 2003, Sabah’tan Yavuz Donat, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın, birkaç kez *“yolsuzluğun damarına girdik”* demesi, ama hiçbir ayrıntı vermeyip, *“bekleyin”* demekle yetinmesi üzerine, bir *“araştırma”* yaptığını yazar. *“Ve görür ki, Ankara’da yolsuzlukları araştırma konusunda, TBMM’deki komisyonun dışında bir başka organizasyon daha var”*dır!..


Donat, detay da verir. *“Organizasyon, İçişleri ve Adalet Bakanları’nın bilgisi sahilinde, doğrudan Başbakan’a bağlıdır. Tüm iç güvenlik birimleri de bu organizasyonun içindedir. üalışmalar gizlidir. üalışmaları yürütenler, en az 5 yıldır yolsuzluk dosyaları üzerinde çalışan, operasyonel yeteneği yüksek, tribünlere oynamayan bir takımdır”* falan…

Bu işlerin yürütüldüğü karargaha gelince; *“O da gizlidir. Bir bakanlık binası değildir. Ankara’nın göbeğinde, fakat* _‘gözlerden uzak, kulaklara kapalı, dış etkilenmelerden arındırılmış, TBMM’ye yürüme mesafesinde’_ *bir yer”*dir. 


Ve belki de en önemlisi, *“Bu organizasyonun önünde* _‘sır kavramı’_ *diye bir engel yok”*tur!..


İlginçtir Yavuz Donat bu tespitlerinden sonra, 6. his mi, şüphe mi, tecrübe mi bilinmez, böyle bir organizasyonun risklerine de şöyle dikkat çeker:


*“Organizasyon eğer, kişisel ve kurumsal intikama, hesaplaşmaya yönelirse...Organizasyonun siyaset ayağı, bu işten, yaklaşan yerel seçimler için rant elde etmeye kalkarsa...Ve şu ana kadar perdenin arkasında kalmaya özen gösterenlerin içinde şov yapmaya, kahraman olmaya yeltenenler çıkarsa...Bir çuval incir berbat ediliverir…”*


Acaba *“yolsuzluk”* diye yola çıkılıp, iç ve dış malum organizasyonların da desteğiyle, Donat’ın öngördüğü gibi, *“kişisel ve kurumsal intikama, hesaplaşmaya, siyasi ranta”* mı yönelindi, yoksa aslında o merkez, en başından bugünler, bu amaçlar için mi kuruldu?


Tümü de telefon ve ortam dinlemeleriyle, önce *“kişisel”* _(AKP’ye dokunan yandı)_, ardından *“kurumsal”* _(muhalefet partileri, Anayasa Mahkemesi, Yargıtay, TSK_)ve en nihayet topyekÃ»n büyük bir *“intikam ve hesaplaşma”*ya gidilmesi, sadece tesadüf olabilir mi? 


Artık *“sivil bir cunta”*nın varlığından emin olan ve *“karargah”* arayanların ilgi, bilgi ve dikkatine sunulur!..


Zira *“bir çuval incir berbat olmadı”*, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin ocağına incir ağacı dikildi!..



*Kaynak:* Açık İstihbarat

----------


## bozok

*Islak İmzanın üapı*


*Meyyal Uygur*
*Açık İstihbarat*
*5.11.2009*





Daha ortada fol ve yumurta yokken dönemin Başbakan Yardımcısı ve Dışişleri Bakanı Abdullah Gül, 9 Temmuz 2007 günü yemekte buluştuğu bir grup gazeteciye, *“yazılmamak”* şartıyla, *“ümraniye soruşturmasına dikkat edin. O iş çok büyüyecek”* dedi ve dediği gibi iş çok büyüdü, ortaya bir *“Ergenekon serisi”* çıktı. 


Gül’ün o yemeğinin baş davetlisi olma ihtimali kuvvetle muhtemel Zaman Gazetesi’nin Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Ekrem Dumanlı’nın hemen ertesi gün kaleme aldığı *“üeteleri Kanıksamak”* başlıklı yazısındaki şu satırlar acaba *“Ergenekon”* sonrası sürecin, yani bugünlerin mi habercisiydi? 


*“Son yıllarda yaşanan çete olayları ‘vatansever çete’ ile sınırlı değil. Askerle de sınırlı değil. üeteleri yan yana koyduğunuzda fark ediyoruz ki, mesele çok daha karmaşık ve tehlikeli. Onca emekli asker ya da polisin hobi şeklinde yaptığı bir faaliyetten söz edilmiyor; tam aksine uzantısı devletin çarklarına kadar sirayet etmiş bir yapı var ortada... “*


Başbakan Erdoğan da 17 şubat 2008’de, aynen Gül gibi, *“Başı var. ümraniye olayı var.* *Bitmiş değil,* *devamı var”* şeklinde konuştuktan sonra şunları söyledi; *“Hala devletin içinde bu süreci yavaşlatmaya çalışan unsurlar var. Bunlar, biz şimdi iktidara gelmeden önce tespitlerimizdi. Bunları ortaya çıkarma gayreti içindeyiz…İçerdekileri de cımbızlayarak çıkarmalıyız…Bunların içinde öyle bir şey var ki, birkaç kişinin işi olabilir. Bazıları belli merkezlerden yönetilmiş olabilir. Bundan sonraki süreci çok kontrollü götürmeliyiz”*. 


Hem Gül, hem Erdoğan’a çok yakın Fehmi Koru’nun daha 27 Ocak 2008’de*, “5 Kasım’da Beyaz Saray’da gerçekleşen Bush-Erdoğan görüşmesinde varılan mutabakat, sadece PKK’nın tasfiyesini mi içermektedir, yoksa Türkiye’de demokratik düzeni tehdit eden bütün* ‘militer’* unsurları mı? PKK yanında, uzaktan kumandalı gizli örgütün tasfiyesini de göze almış olabilir mi ABD?”* diye yazdığını hatırlıyor musunuz? 


Bugün nelere tanık oluyoruz; Bir yandan güya *“PKK tasfiye ediliyor”*, öte yandan TSK’ya önce *“kuru”*, sonra *“ıslak”* belgelerle abandıkça abanılıyor, ne tesadüf değil mi? 


Ancak ümraniye’den, *“Ergenekon”*a çıkan süreci hatırlatmamın sebebi başka. O zaman Gül kehanette bulunmuştu, bugün *“Islak Belge”* konusunda hiç akla gelmeyecek bir isim, *“Gelinen bu noktada belki bunun çapı genişleyecek”* kehanetinde bulundu. Bu isim, Sanayi ve Ticaret Bakanı Nihat Ergün…

Başbakan Erdoğan’a çok yakın, yıllarca AKP Grup Başkanvekilliği yaptı, son kabine revizyonunda da Sanayi Bakanlığına atandı. Böylesi özelliklere haiz bir insanın sözlerini yabana atmak mümkün mü? Hele de iddia edildiği gibi özellikle *“Ergenekon”*a damgasını vuran çok önemli *“istihbarat”* kaynaklarıyla *“kanka”*lığı varsa!..

Ya Başbakan Erdoğan’ın, aynen *“Ergenekon*”daki gibi burada da Savcılığa soyunmasına ne demeli?!..Baksanıza daha ortada resmi zanlı veya zanlılar olmadığı, resmi savcılar bile Dursun üiçek başta, kimseye bir davetiye çıkarmadığı halde, önce *“Oradaki zanlılar varsa, bunların ortaya çıkarılmasını”*, ardından, *“Yönetici makamında olanların tutuculuk içine girmeyip, bunları yargıya teslim etmesini”* istiyor. _(Acaba bunları söylerken, mesela Alman Mahkemesi’nin kararına rağmen RTüK Başkanı Zahit Akman için niye o kadar tutuculuk içine girdiğini düşündü mü?)_ 

ümraniye, Ergenekon’a çıktı. Belli ki *“Kuru-ıslak belge”* de bir yerlere çıkacak. Acaba nereye? İpucunu yine bir gazetecinin, mesela Zaman Gazetesi’nin Washington temsilcisi Ali H. Aslan’ın geçenlerde nedense Zaman Gazetesi değil de Today’s Zaman’da yayınlanan satırlarında arayalım mı? 


Türkiye’nin yıllardır NATO ve AGİT gibi örgütlere üye olduğunu, birçok uluslararası anlaşmaya imza attığını hatırlatan Aslan, buna rağmen TSK’nın henüz demokrasiden çok uzak olduğunu öne sürüyor, sonra sözü malum belgeye getirip, bunun sadece Türk Anayasasına karşı suç olmadığını, Türkiye’nin uluslararası yükümlülükler ve ittifaklarıyla da çeliştiğini söylüyor. Peşinden Pentagon’un, Obama’nın devreye girmesini istiyor, hatta *“Bir adım öte giderek, TSK’nın hareketi hakkında bir şeyler yapmanın, ABD’nin ahlaki sorumluluğu olduğunu”* iddia ediyor. Zaman’cı Aslan’a göre ABD, TSK’nın Batının demokratik standartlarına ulaşması için neler mi yapabilirmiş; *“üok şey…ürneğin NATO itici platform olarak, keza AGİT mekanizmaları kullanılabilir”*miş. 


Allah Allah, madem *“belge”*den bu kadar eminler, acaba hala neden ABD’den, NATO’dan, AGİT’ten yardım bekliyor, medet umuyorlar?!..Aslan, bu yazısına, *“ABD, Türk Ordusuna karşı ne zaman dürüst olacak”* başlığını koymuş!..İşte bu çok doğru ve bence TSK da vakit geçirmeden sadece ABD’ye değil, NATO’ya da aynı soruyu sormalı!..


Zira belli ki, Sanayi Bakanı Ergün’ün *“tahmin”* ettiği üzere bu işin *“çapı”* da çok büyüyecek veya büyütülecek. Hem de *uluslararası-uluslarüstü ebatta!..* 




*Kaynak:* Açık İstihbarat

----------


## bozok

*İlker Başbuğ’un Dayanma Gücü*


*Fatma Sibel Yüksek*
*5.11.2009*




*Yaşar Büyükanıt’ın resepsiyon görüntüleri hakkında yazdığımız yazı Vakit gazetesine pek dokundu. “Ergenekoncuların yeni hedefi Büyükanıt” başlığıyla verdikleri haberi, pıtırak otu gibi yayılan diğer badem bıyık-sürme göz siteler de iktibas etti ve hep bir ağızdan “Büyükanıt’ı tehdit ediyorlar, dayan Paşam!” diyerek feveran eylediler.* 

*Ne diyelim, o kadar sevdiyseniz alın sizin olsun! “ücalan’ı paşa yapıp maaşa bağlayalım, TSK’yı da lağvedip yeni bir ordu kuralım” diyen Mümtazer Türköne, emekli paşamıza da bir formül bulur nasılsa. Mutlu mesut yaşayıp gidersiniz.* 

*İşin garibi, “Ergenekoncular’ın yeni hedefi Büyükanıt” diye tam sayfa haber yapan Vakit’in bir başka sayfasında ise “İhbarcı subay” tarafından savcılara gönderildiği iddia edilen  “Genelkurmay tarafından fişlenen internet siteleri” listesinde Açık İstihbarat da var!*

*Her kurumun rutin olarak yaptığı günlük medya takibi de “fişleme” ve “cunta suçu” oldu. Yakında, “Medyayı yönlendirmek için Cuma günleri basın bilgilendirme toplantıları düzenlemişler!” diye bir manşet görürsem şaşırmayacağım. Var mısınız bu toplantılara katılan Ankara temsilcileri birer birer gözaltına alınmaya başlasın!*

*Konumuz aslında bu değildi. Yıllarca büyük şair Abdürrahim Karakoç’un hatırına okuduğum Vakit’i, yabancı istihbarat servislerinin payandası olup kendi ülkesinin insanlarına iblisin aklına gelmeyecek iftiralar savurmaya başladıkları zaman bıraktım; tiksindim. Vakit artık şeytanın sözcüsüdür; gidip gideceği yer de sonsuz ızdırap ve dönülmez pişmanlıkların ebedi mekanı cehennemden başka bir yer değildir.* 

*Kendilerine Türk dilinin en büyük şairlerden Abdürrahim Karakoç’un şu dizesiyle cevap vermeyi yeterli buluyorum. Belki içlerinden hicap duyanlar çıkar…*

_ "Ben nefret eyledim sizin gerçekten_
_ Yalanı severim, yalanı gayrı._
_ Tiksindim bülbülden, gülden, çiçekten_
_ Yılanı severim, yılanı gayrı.”_
*………………………………………………………………*

*Bu zorunlu girişten sonra, yazımızın esas konusuna, Hükümet ile Genelkurmay arasında “ıslak imza” çerçevesinde neler olup bittiğine gelebiliriz. Tahminler var, spekülasyonlar var, yansımalar var. Daha da önemlisi, kamplaşmış taraflarda beklentiler var. Ergenekon davasının aslen TSK’yı hedef alan bir büyük hesaplaşma olduğu giderek bütün boyutlarıyla su yüzüne çıkıyor. Olayı, yaklaşık 3 yıldır “devlet içindeki çetelerden arınma” olarak görmeye çalışan ve bu uğurda uzun süre “büyük ittifakın taraflarından biri” olduğunu zanneden Genelkurmay, artık bir yol ayrımındadır. En büyük hamle yapılmış, son söz söylenmiştir. Artık görev başındaki orgenerallerin, hatta Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın kellesi istenmektedir. “ETü” yalanıyla 3 yıldır ağır mağduriyet yaşatılan milli kesimde, Genelkurmay’ın artık bizzat Türk Ordusu’nun hayat organlarını hedef alan bu oyunlar karşısında doğru analizler* *yapması ve kaçamak tutumlardan kaçınması beklentisi vardır.* 

*Türk Milleti ile onun silahlı gücü olan Ordu üzerinden hesaplaşmaya ant içmiş ve bu yolda epeyce de mesafe katetmiş olanlarda ise artık “Altın vuruş”un yapılması. TSK’nın tamamen çökertilmesi, bir sivil darbeyle komuta kademesinin görevden alınması beklentisi vardır. Bu aşamaya kadar gelinmişken AKP’nin, özellikle Başbakan Erdoğan’ın “ürkek davranmasından” korkulmaktadır. Kürt açılımında frene basılması bu çevrelerde panik yaratmış, sürecin tavsayacağı endişesiyle ortaya yeni “kağıt parçaları” atılmıştır.* 

*Tayyip Erdoğan ile İlker Başbuğ arasında yapılan son görüşmede, karşılıklı olarak nihai adımların atıldığı izlenimi ağır basmaktadır. Umalım ki bu görüşme tutanaklara geçmiş olsun, Dolmabahçe görüşmesine benzemesin.* 

*Görüşmeden sonra meydana gelen gelişmelerin izi sürüldüğünde ortaya şu başlıklar çıkmaktadır:* 

*KİLİT şİFRE: DURSUN üİüEK NEDEN İFADE VERMEDİ?*
*Albay Dursun üiçek ve daha önce ifadeleri alınan diğer subaylara Ergenekon savcılarınca“ihtarlı” çağrıda bulunulduğu, subaylar bir hafta içinde ifadeye gelmezlerse “tutuklanacakları” haberi her zaman olduğu gibi yine ilk kez yandaş medyada yayımlandı. Beşiktaş Adliyesi ile yandaş medya arasındaki “alo ihbar hattı” bu kez de gecikmesiz çalıştı. Adliyeden haber sızdıran birileri, belli ki “ihtarlı davet”in kamuoyu tarafından bilinmesini istemişlerdi. Yandaş medya, görevini yaptı ve tam bir hafta boyunca, “Bugün de gelmediler”, “Gelmezlerse tutuklanacaklar” şeklinde haberler yayımlandı. Ve Dursun üiçek ifade vermeye gelmedi..Ve ne tesadüftür ki “Bugün de gelmediler” haberlerine günlerce sessiz kalan savcılıktan, Erdoğan-Başbuğ görüşmesinden hemen sonra “Subaylara herhangi bir çağrı yapılmamıştır” açıklaması geldi. Bu açıklamayı yapmak için neden Erdoğan-Başbuğ görüşmesini beklediler? Albay üiçek, bir önceki soruşturmada, tutuklandıktan 18 saat sonra “yeterli delil elde edilemediği için” serbest bırakılmamış mıydı? Bu durum, savcıların bağrına taş gibi oturduğuna göre hazır ellerinde yeni ve “ıslak” bir delil varken, Albay üiçek’i yeniden tutuklatma girişiminden neden imtina ettiler?* 

*SARI üKüZ POLİTİKASININ BİTTİğİ YER:*
*Yukarıdaki paragrafın son cümlesi bizi Erdoğan-Başbuğ görüşmesinde bir “pazarlık” yapıldığı veya bir “rest çekildiği” tahminine götürmektedir. Başbuğ’un “medya üzerinden yürütülen asimetrik psikolojik harp” konusundaki rahatsızlığını bir kez daha dile getirdiği anlaşılıyor. Genelkurmay’ın, önce bu sorunu çözmeden, Taraf gibi misyonu belli bir gazete vasıtasıyla sızdırılan bir takım ihbar mektuplarının içeriğini konuşmaya yanaşmıyor olması anlaşılır bir tavırdır. Bu sorun çözülmeden subayları ifade vermeye göndermek de cadı kazanına yeni bir odun atmaktan başka bir işe yaramaz. Anlaşılan Başbuğ, “Kimse bizden TSK içinde cadı avı beklemesin” tavrıyla tutarlı bir yaklaşım sürdürdü. Nitekim, Pakistan’da “Gider gitmez Genelkurmay Başkanı’mla görüşeceğim” diye hiddet buyuran ve bu tavrıyla TSK’ya savaş açmış mahfillerde “Başbuğ’u görevden alacak” umudu uyandıran Erdoğan’ın da görüşmeden sonra yelkenleri bir miktar suya indirdiği gözlemlendi. Bunu, Başbakanlığın “soruşturma süreçlerinin tamamlanması beklenecek” denilen mutedil açıklamasından anlıyoruz. Belli ki Başbuğ, öncelikle askeri savcılığın soruşturmasını tamamlamasına müsaade edilsin istiyor. şimdiye kadar kendisinden istenen her “kelleyi” itirazsız veren Genelkurmay’ın bu gidişatın akıbetini görmeye başlamış olması kuvvetle muhtemeldir. Nitekim bu kez kendisinden Birinci Ordu Kumandanı’nın ve Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın “kelleleri” istenmektedir. Sarı öküz politikasının bittiği yerdir. Sıra kara öküzlere, hatta “oturan boğalara” gelmiştir.* 
*
BAşBUğ İSTİFA SüZü VERMİş OLABİLİR: 
An itibarıyla gelinen nokta, bütün ağır yıpranmışlığa rağmen TSK’nın biraz daha netleşmesi bakımından milli cepheyi rahatlatsa da gönülleri fazla ferah tutmamakta fayda vardır. İlker Başbuğ’un Başbakan’a “Soruşturma sürecinin sonunda bu belgenin TSK’nın emir-komuta zinciri içinde hazırlandığı ortaya çıkarsa, kamuoyuna verdiğim sözün arkasında durur ve önce bu çalışmayı yapanları görevden alıp sonra da istifa ederim” taahüdünde bulunmuş olduğunu tahmin etmek mantıksız değildir. İstifa, kelle avcılarını tatmin eder mi bilemeyiz, bu kesime asıl “görevden almanın” tam bir zafer duygusu yaşatacağı muhakkaktır. Erdoğan’ın grup konuşmasında verdiği “gereğini yapmaktan çekinmem” mesajı, kendisini “kudretli bir başbakan” olarak gösterme çabası, “görevden alma” formülünü savunanların ısrarını ve Başbakan üzerindeki etkilerini ortaya koymaktadır. Başbakan, bu şamatacı azınlığa “hesap verme psikolojisi” içindedir. “İstediğinizi zamanı gelince yapacağım” güvencesine karşılık, TSK’yı kurum olarak yıpratmaya yönelik yayınların frenlenmesi talebi kimsenin umurunda olmamış, “yeni ihbar mektubu” üzerinden daha azgın yayınlar yapılmaya başlamıştır. Bu kesimin Erdoğan ile Başbuğ arasında yeniden bir “uyum” yakalanması ihtimaline zerre kadar tahammülü yoktur. Başbakan’ın (samimi veya değil) bütün “yatıştırma” çabalarına rağmen Başbuğ’un istifa etmesi, hatta görevden alınması yönündeki baskılar artarak devam edecektir.* 

*BüYüKANIT’A KURULAN TUZAK BAşBUğ’A DA KURULDU:*
*İstifa baskılarıyla birlikte, suret-i hak'tan görünüp Genelkurmay Başkanı’nı kandırma, tuzağa çekme çalışmaları da sinsice yürütülmektedir.. Fethullah’ın “basın sözcüsü” Hüseyin Gülerce’nin 5 Kasım 2009 tarihli yazısına bakalım:* 

_“Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. İlker Başbuğ'un; "TSK, demokrasiye saygılıdır ve bağlıdır" sözüne rağmen, asker içindeki cunta, direnmeye devam ediyor. Millete ve demokrasiye komplo belgesinde imzası bulunan Albay Dursun üiçek, ifade vermek için adliyeye gelmiyor._ 

_Geldiğimiz nokta gerçekten bir dönüm noktası. Cunta direniyor, AK Parti iktidarı dik durmaya devam ediyor. Cuntacılara karşı, devlet içinde demokratikleşmeden yana güçlü bir iradenin varlığını, artık herkes hissediyor. Bu hissetmede, Genelkurmay'ın eski başkanı Hilmi üzkök'ün duruşunun anlattığı çok şey var. Bir genelkurmay başkanı, kendi döneminde dört darbe teşebbüsüne tek başına karşı koyamaz. Silahlı Kuvvetler bünyesinde, darbecilerin moralini bozan, ihtiraslarını gemleyen, kafalarını karıştıran, ellerini ayaklarına dolaştıran bir demokrat duruş var._ 

_Bir şey daha var. Görmek isteyen herkes görüyor ki, ABD ve AB, cuntacıları artık yalnız bıraktı. İçeriden sızdırılan belgelerden, Amerika'nın haberdar olmaması mümkün değil._ 

_Tabloya bir daha bakalım: Hükümet kararlı. Cuntacılara dış destek de yok. AB ilerleme raporlarında açıkça, sivil irade üzerindeki askeri vesayetin son bulması isteniyor. Cuntacılar, bir çıkmaz sokağa hapsedildiler._ 

_Onları bu sokakta, giderek baskı altına alacak bir dizi yargı süreci var. Faili meçhul cinayetlerden tutun da, Cumhurbaşkanı üzal'ın zehirlenmesine kadar, pek çok kanlı ve kirli tezgahın, komplonun, provokasyonun hesabını verecekler._ 

_Göremedikleri gerçek ise şudur: Artık ne yapsalar boştur. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri artık cuntacıları taşıyamaz. Sadece TSK değil, cunta bagajını, ne demokrasi, ne Türkiye taşıyabilir. Bölgesinde güçlenen, dünyada itibarı artan yeni bir Türkiye var. Paslanmış cunta prangası, bu Türkiye'nin ayak bağıdır. Sayın Genelkurmay Başkanı. Sadece yetmiş milyonun değil, dünyanın gözü sizin üzerinizdedir. Komutan’a düşeni yapmak zorundasınız”._ 

Görüldüğü gibi Güzelce, meçhul ihbarcının mektubunda *“plandan İlker Başbuğ’un da haberi var”* buyurmasına rağmen Başbuğ ile _“cuntacı subaylar”_ arasında büyük bir itinayla ayrım yapıyor. (İhbar mektubuyla doğrudan Başbuğ’u hedef gösteren Taraf gazetesi ise kartları Zaman’a göre daha açık oynuyor) Mesaj ortada: . 

Başbuğ’a* “Gel sen de Hilmi üzkök gibi ol”* denilmekte ve aba altından* “Olmazsan, başına geleceklerden sen sorumlusun”* şeklinde sopa gösterilmektedir. Gülerce, bu _“başa geleceklerin”_ neler olacağını da açıkça söylüyor yazısında: 

_“Onları bu sokakta, giderek baskı altına alacak bir dizi yargı süreci var. Faili meçhul cinayetlerden tutun da, Cumhurbaşkanı üzal'ın zehirlenmesine kadar, pek çok kanlı ve kirli tezgahın, komplonun, provokasyonun hesabını verecekler”._ 

Demek ki yakında üzal’ın ölümünü de Ergenekon davasına yamayacaklar… (_Yazıdaki, “Bir şey daha var. Görmek isteyen herkes görüyor ki, ABD ve AB, cuntacıları artık yalnız bıraktı. İçeriden sızdırılan belgelerden, Amerika'nın haberdar olmaması mümkün değil” itirafına ayrıca dikkat edelim…)_ 

Peki, İlker Başbuğ eğer Fethullah’ın tavsiyelerine uyar ve Hilmi üzkök gibi olursa, Yaşar Büyükanıt misali kendini kurtarıp resepsiyonlarda sitcom yapmaya başlar mı? 

Bilemeyiz. 

Fethullah’ın kalemleri şimdilik _“Paşa’yı kafaya alma”_ oyunu oynuyorlar. Genelkurmay Başkanı’nı seleflerine yaptıkları gibi önce demokratlık kompleksine sokup, tutmazsa tehdit edecekler. Akılları sıra *“cuntacılar”* diye yaftaladıkları kadroları Başbuğ’a tasfiye ettirip, *“Sonra da duruma göre Başbuğ’a bir güzellik yaparız”* diye düşünüyorlar. 

Büyükanıt ile kıyaslandığında TSK’ya yönelik komplolar karşısında daha omurgalı tavırlar almış olan Başbuğ’u, istediklerin yaparsa * “affederler mi”* dersiniz? 

Belli olmaz..27 Nisan bildirisini yayımlayan Büyükanıt’ı affettikleri gibi altına bir de Audi çekmişlerdi. Ancak, 27 Nisan muhtırasının AKP’ye oy patlaması yaşattığını da unutmayalım. Başbuğ’un sicilinde şimdilik AKP’ye bu kadar yarar sağlamış bir icraat görünmüyor. 

*BAşBUğ, BU KİRLİ SAVAşTA YORGUN DüşEBİLİR*
*Uzun bir yazı oldu, sabrınızı daha fazla zorlamadan son bölüme geçelim. şunu unutmamak lazım, TSK’nın kendisine “asimetrik psikolojik harp” yürütenler karşısındaki duruşu hala sağlam ve kararlı bir duruş değildir. “Demokrasiye komplo kuruldu” suçlanmasının altında eziliyorlar. “Deniz Feneri skandalına, yurdun her köşesinde patlak veren yolsuzluklara, domuz gribi yalanına, Başbakan ile yandaş işadamı arasındaki utanç verici telefon görüşmesine, KKTC Cumhurbaşkanı’na Kıbrıs’ı satmak için nasıl talimatlar verildiğinin ortaya çıkmasına, kabine üyelerinin dünyanın en zenginleri listesine girmeye başlamasına karşılık işsizlik intiharlarının artmasına rağmen bu hükümet ve bu Başbakan istifa etmiyor da biz neden istifaya zorlanıyoruz?” diye soramıyorlar. Karşılarındaki “asimetrik savaş” cephesinin şeytana külahını ters giydirecek kadar her duruma yaklaşım üretebilme becerisi karşısında yetersiz kalmaktadırlar.* 

*Bir başka acı gerçek de TSK’nın zannedildiğinin aksine zekanın ve kusursuzluğun egemen olduğu bir kurum olmadığının ortaya çıkmış bulunmasıdır. Hem askeri, hem de siyasi konularda tarihlerinin en kötü sınavını verdiler.* 
*
Gözden kaçırılmaması gereken bir diğer unsur, Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın kişilik yapısıdır. İstifa baskıları karşısında başkaları gibi “korktuğundan” veya “kafalandığından” değil ama “kendisiyle ters düşmemek”, “kamuoyu önünde verdiği sözün gereğini yapmak”, daha kötüsü bu kirli savaş karşısında yorgun düşmek gibi etik ve insani sebeplerden dolayı istifa edebilir de. Ancak bilmelidir ki böyle bir istifayı tarih, “Onurlu bir Komutan’ın sahneden çekilişi” olarak yazmayacaktır.* 



*Kaynak:* Açık İstihbarat

----------


## bozok

*YAPAY BOMBALAR....*
*Yeni operasyon ve ajitasyonlara hazır olun!*


Yazacaklarım bilgi değil, tahmindir. AKP ne zaman sıkışsa Hızır Aleyhisselam misali bazı dosya ve belgeler imdadına yetiştiriliyor. Kapatılma davası sürecinde savcının mütalaa vereceği günü hatırlayın, yine böyle olmuş yani sansasyonel tutuklamalar yapılmıştı. Akabinde mahalli genel seçime bir hafta kala Ergenekon iddianamesi açıklanmıştı. Keza toplumdan tepki çeken Mayınlı Arazi Yasası ve Deniz Feneri konuları malum belge ile örtülmüştü. Son olarak Habur’da PKK dönüşü rezaletini örtmek için yine bu belgenin ıslağı kullanıldı!. Hiç kuşkunuz olmasın, açılım sürecine tam gaz olduğumuz şu günlerde yeni yeni operasyon ya da ajitasyonlar gündemdedir. üyle çünkü ABD’nin buyruğu ile yapılan *Kürt açılımı olayının kamuflajı, AKP’nin ikbali için şarttır!..* Osman Kaçmaz ve Eminağaoğlu olayı gerektiği kadar gündemi değiştiremedi, yeni yapay bombalara hazır olun!



S. üNKİBAR / 12.11.2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Büyük skandal* 

*12.11.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Yargıtay santralinin de dinlendiği ortaya çıktı*

Bu skandalın ardından Yargıtay Başkanlar Kurulu 13.30'da toplanıyor...

Yargıtay'ın dinlendiği iddialarının doğru olduğu ortaya çıktı. Telekomünikasyon ve İletişim Başkanlığı, yaptığı inceleme sonucunda yüksek yargının dinlendiğini doğruladı. Bu skandal, bir raporla Yargıtay Başkanlar Kurulu'na iletildi. 1. Başkanlar Kurulu kararı ile dinlenmesi mümkün olan Yargıtay ise bu gelişmenin ardından bir ön inceleme kararı aldı. HSYK'dan yapılan açıklamada ise yargının savunma konumuna geçtiği vurgulandı.



Türkiye’nin bu haftaki gündemine damga vuran telekulak skandalında tansiyon yükseliyor. Telekulak raporu, Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından Yargıtay’a gönderildi. 

Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı’nın doğruladığı raporla, *“Yargıtay santralinin dinlendiği”* belirlendi. 



...

----------


## bozok

*Telekulak tüm yargıyı sarmış!* 



*Yargıtay, adliye ve hatta Başsavcı’yı bile dinlemişler*

*12.11.2009 / Kemal GüKTAş / VATAN* 

Geçen hafta* ’telekulak’*ın kalbi TİB’e yapılan baskın, Yargıtay santrali, Sincan Adliyesi ve İstanbul Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin’in dinlendiğini ortaya çıkardı. Başsavcı Engin’in, *“Ergenekon örgütünün yargıya sızma girişimleri”* gerekçesiyle 2008 yılında dinlendiği anlaşıldı

Adalet Bakanlığı’nın YARSAV Başkanı ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu ile Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Osman Kaçmaz hakkında adli ve idari soruşturma kapsamında hazırladığı raporlar, yeni bir dizi telekulak skandalını daha ortaya çıkardı. Bu raporlarda İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin ile Kaçmaz’ın görev yaptığı Sincan Adliyesi’nin telefonlarının dinlendiği tespit edilirken, TİB’de geçen hafta yapılan incelemede de Yargıtay santralinin dinlendiği anlaşıldı.

TİB (Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı)’nda 5 Kasım 2009’da yapılan incelemeye ilişkin rapor, raporu incelemekle görevli Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne gönderildi. Raporda, YARSAV Başkanı ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu’na ait 11 ayrı telefonun dinlenip dinlenmediğine yönelik TİB’te inceleme yapıldığı, inceleme sonunda Eminağaoğlu’nun bazı telefonlarının mahkeme kararıyla dinlemeye alındığının anlaşıldığı belirtildi. Dinlemeye alınan telefonlar arasında, Yargıtay Başkanlığı’nın santral numarasının da çıktığı öğrenildi. Yargıtay Başkanı Hasan Gerçeker de Ankara Başsavcılığı’na yazı göndererek, Yargıtay telefonlarının dinlenilip dinlenilmediğini sordu.

*üakıroğlu da dinlenmiş*

Adalet Bakanlığı’nın meslekten ihracını istediği Osman Kaçmaz’ın başkanlığını yaptığı Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi bu raporu inceleyerek TİB görevlileri hakkında soruşturma açılmasına yer olup olmadığına karar verecek. Olası soruşturmayı Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı yürütecek. Osman Kaçmaz’la ilgili alınan dinleme kararları yeni skandalları da ortaya çıkardı. Bu dinleme kararlarında Kaçmaz’la birlikte telefonlarının dinlenilmesine karar verilen yargı mensupları arasında İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin’in de olduğu ortaya çıktı. NTV’den Gökhan Gerçek’in haberine göre, Adalet Başmüfettişlerinin talebi üzerine İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, *“Ergenekon örgütünün yargıya sızma girişimleri”* gerekçe gösterilerek bazı yargı mensupları hakkında telefon dinleme kararı çıkarttı. Mahkemenin 3 aylık dinleme kararı 14 Ekim 2008 tarihli kararla 3 ay uzatıldı. Başsavcı Engin’in 2008 yılında alınan kararlarla ev, iş ve cep telefonu numarası da dinlendi. Telefonu dinlenen yargı mensupları arasında bir süre önce Hülya Avşar’a Kürt açılımı ile ilgili röportajı nedeniyle soruşturma açan eski Bakırköy Savcısı Ali üakır ile birlikte Eminağaoğlu ve Osman Kaçmaz da yer aldı.

*Ortam dinlemesi de var*

Adalet başmüfettişleri ayrıca bu yargı mensuplarının bir hafta boyunca kamuya açık yerlerde teknik araçlarla takip edilmesini de sağladı. Böylece bu yargı mensuplarının takibi ve ortam dinlemesi yapılması da sağlandı. Eminağaoğlu hakkındaki soruşturma 15 Nisan 2008 tarihli Bakan onayıyla, Kaçmaz hakkındaki soruşturma ise 5 Eylül 2008 tarihli onayla başlatılmıştı. 

*‘Başbakanı bile dinleriz’ demişlerdi* 

TİB’de yasa dışı telefon dinleme yapılıp yapılmadığını belirlemeye yönelik arama ve incelemenin dayanağını VATAN’da 1 Haziran 2008’de yayımlanan bir haber oluşturdu. Bu haberle, Emniyet İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı’nın talebi üzerine Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin Türkiye’deki tüm telefon, internet ve faks haberleşmesine yönelik izleme kararı aldırıldığı ortaya çıkmıştı. Daha sonra bu tür kararların MİT ve jandarma için de alındığı belirlenmişti. Ancak jandarmaya verilen yetkiye karşı TİB’in itirazı üzerine bu yetki Yargıtay’ca iptal edilmişti. Telekulak skandalı ortaya çıkınca Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanı Fethi şimşek ve Telekomünikasyon Kurumu Başkanı Tayfun Acarer ortak bir basın toplantısı yapmıştı. Fethi şimşek TİB‘in açıklanmamak kaydı ile milletvekili, bakan ve başbakanı dahi dinleyebileceğini söylemişti. 

*‘BEN DE YENİ üğRENDİM’* 

VATAN’ın bu konuyu sorduğu Engin, telefonlarının dinlendiğini kendisinin de yeni öğrendiğini belirterek *“Konumum itibariyle bir yorum yapmam doğru olmaz. Konuyu inceleyeceğim”* dedi. Kaçmaz’la ilgili kararda ayrıca Kaçmaz’ın görev yaptığı Sincan Adliyesi Santrali’nin de dinlene


...

----------


## bozok

*‘Islak imza’ Albay üiçek’i tutuklattı*

*12.11.2009 / MİLLİYET GZT.*



*İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’nda ıslak imzası bulunduğu öne sürülen Albay Dursun üiçek, savcıya2.5 saat ifade verdikten sonra sevk edildiği mahkemece tutuklanarak Hasdal Cezaevi’ne gönderildi*

*“İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı”* başlıklı belgede *“ıslak imzası”* bulunduğu öne sürülen Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, İstanbul’daki Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nde savcılıktaki sorgusunun ardından sevk edildiği nöbetçi hakimlikçe tutuklanarak Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi’ne gönderildi. Albay üiçek’in avukatı Mustafa üevik yaptığı açıklamada, müvekkilinin* “terör örgütüne üye olmak”* iddiasıyla tutuklandığını söyledi.

*‘İtiraz ettik’*
Karara itiraz ettiklerini belirten üevik,* “Daha savcılık sorgusu sırasında ifadeler tamamlanmadan televizyonda müvekkilimin tutuklanma talebiyle nöbetçi hakimliğe sevk edildiği haberi yer almış, savcılarla birlikte bu haber müvekkilim ve tarafımdan izlenmiştir. Müvekkilimin yorumu, ’sanki bir yerlerden talimat alıyorlar’ şeklinde olmuştur”* diye konuştu. 

Adliye binasına dün saat 10.15’te gelen sivil plakalı bir minibüs, hakim ve savcıların giriş yaptığı kapıdan adliye bahçesine girdi. Saat 13.30’da savcı Zekeriya üz’e ifade vermeye başlayan üiçek’in sorgusu 16.00’da tamamlandı. Tutuklama talebiyle 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Nöbetçi Hakimliği’ne sevk edilen üiçek’in sorgusu saat 20.25’te başladı. üiçek hakkında 21.30’da tutuklama kararı verildi. 
üiçek’e savcılıktaki sorguda altında imzası olduğu iddia edilen *“İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’nın ıslak imzalı orijinalinin nüshası ve bu belgeyle ilgili alınmış Adli Tıp Raporu”* gösterildi. 

Islak imzalı orijinal* “İrtiyla Mücadele Eylem Planı”* gösterilen üiçek, imzanın kendisine ait olmadığını söyledi.

Ayrıca, üiçek’e savcılığa gönderilen* “iki ihbar mektubundaki iddialar ile İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’nın hazırlandığı öne sürülen bilgisayarlarda yürütüldüğü belirtilen imha işlemleri”* de soruldu. Albay üiçek’in hakkındaki suçlamaları kabul etmediği öğrenildi. 

*1 yarbay tutuklandı*
Albay Dursun üiçek ile Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne getirilen biri emekli 5 askeri personelin, savcılık sorgularının ardından İstanbul Nöbetçi 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne sevk edildiği, burada hakim karşısına çıkan bu kişilerden bir yarbayın tutuklandığı, biri emekli 4 askeri personelin ise haklarında adli kontrol hükümleri uygulanmasına karar verilerek serbest bırakıldığı öğrenildi.

*İkinci kez Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi’nde*
Taraf gazetesi, 12 Haziran 2009’da, Genelkurmay Harekat Başkanlığı Bilgi Destek Dairesi 3. Bilgi Destek şube Müdürlüğü’nde *“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı”* adı altında bir çalışma yapıldığı iddiasını yayımlamıştı. Haberde, altında 3. Bilgi Destek şube Müdürü Albay üiçek’in imzasının bulunduğu iddia edilen belgeye ait fotokopilere yer verilmişti. Haber üzerine Genelkurmay Başkanlığı soruşturma emri vermiş, aynı gün Askeri Savcılık soruşturma başlatmıştı. üiçek ise 1 Temmuz 2009’da Beşiktaş’taki adliyeye gelerek savcılığa ifade vermiş, gece yarısı sevk edildiği mahkemece tutuklanarak Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi’ne gönderilmişti. üiçek, 18 saat sonra avukatlarının itirazı üzerine serbest bırakılmıştı. üiçek’in serbest kalmasının üzerinden 3,5 ay geçtikten sonra kimden geldiği belli olmayan bir ihbar mektubuyla, altında üiçek’in ıslak imzasının bulunduğu öne sürülen *“İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı”*, savcılığa gönderilmişti. Savcılığın belgeyi gönderdiği Adli Tıp Kurumu’ndaki incelemede de imzanın üiçek’e ait olduğu belirlenmişti. Bu süreçte basında üiçek’in yeniden savcılığa ifade vermesi için tebligat gönderildiği yönünde haberler çıkmıştı. Ancak bunu hem İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı yetkilileri, hem Genelkurmay Başkanlığı hem de üiçek’in avukatı yalanlamıştı. Savcı üz, önceki gün soru üzerine, üiçek’in* “zorla getirilmesini istediklerini, ancak gelmediğini”* söylemişti.

...

----------


## bozok

*TİB Başkanı'ndan kafaları karıştıran açıklama*


*12.11.2009 / ANKA / MİLLİYET*



TİB Başkanı Fethi şimşek, *"Mahkeme kararı olmasına rağmen Yargıtay’ın santralinin teknik özeliğinden dolayı dinlenmediğini"* açıkladı.

Bilgi Teknolojileri ve İletişim Kurumu Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanı Fethi şimşek, Yargıtay’a ait dinleme iddialarına ilişkin, "Mahkeme kararı olmasına rağmen Yargıtay’ın santralinin teknik özeliğinden dolayı dinlenmediğini" dedi.

şimşek, Bilgi Teknolojileri ve İletişim Kurumu’nda yargı kurumlarının dinlendiği iddialarına ilişkin bir basın toplantısı düzenledi. şimşek, TİB’de,* "kesinlikle"* dinleme yapılmadığını vurgulayarak, *"Dinlemeler ceza soruşturmaları kapsamında soruşturma mercilerince yapılan talepler üzerine, mahkemelerce verilen kararlarda aidiyet numaraları belirtilen adli kolluk yetkililerince kendi birimlerinde yapılmaktadır"* dedi.

Hakim kararı olmadıkça veya gecikmesine sakınca bulunan durumlarda, 24 saat içinde hakim onayı alınmak kaydıyla Cumhuriyet Savcısı talebi yapılmadıkça dinleme yapılmasının hukuken mümkün olmadığını ifade eden şimşek, *"Bunu kim yaparsa suç işlemiş olur"* şeklinde konuştu.

...

----------


## bozok

*Psikiyatrik vaka*


*“Cumhuriyet gazetesinin bombalanması emrini Veli Küçük, bombaları Muzaffer Tekin verdi. Onların da üstü Hurşit Tolon ve şener Eruygur’dur.”*

Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Osman Yıldırım’ın son duruşmada ileri sürdüğü bu iddia peşinen doğru kabul edilerek manşetlere taşındı. İddiayı manşetten verenler arasında yer alan Radikal gazetesi kısa süre önce... 13 Ağustos 2009 günü aynı Osman Yıldırım’la ilgili şu habere yer vermişti:

_“... Danıştay saldırısı ve Ergenekon davalarının aynı anda ‘tanık, gizli tanık ve sanığı’ olarak Türk hukuk tarihinde bir ilki gerçekleştiren abla katili Osman Yıldırım’la ilgili ilginç bir rapor ortaya çıktı. Askerliğinde komutanına saldırmaktan cezaevinde yatan Yıldırım’a bu nedenle gönderildiği GATA’daki psikiyatrik muayenede ‘İleri Derecede Anti Sosyal Kişilik Bozukluğu’ tanısı konduğu anlaşıldı.”_

Radikal gazetesi haberin devamında böyle tanı konmuş kişilerin ne tür kişilik bozuklukları gösterebileceğini Psikiyatri uzmanı Prof. Dr. Mehmet Kerem Doksat’a sormuş. Aldığı yanıt şu olmuş:

_“Bu kişilerin mahkemelerde tanıklık yapmasına hazin hazin, gülerek bakarım. Bu kişiler 10 dakika içinde 10 tane yalan söylerler. Hepsinde yemin ederler.”_



*M. AşIK / MİLLİYET / 12.11.2009*

----------


## bozok

*FEHMİ KORU MEKTUPüU SUBAYA NE TEKLİF ETTİ*
** 
Yeni şafak Gazetesi yazarı Fehmi Koru, bugün yazığı yazıda ıslak imzalı belgeyi savcılara gönderdiği iddia edilen subaya çağrıda bulunarak mektup göndermek yerine bir gazeteciye konuşmasını önerdi. Koru *“İfşaatlar ve deşifreler için güvenilebilecek gazeteciler ülkemizde de var.”* açıklaması ile subaya mesaj gönderdi.


*İşte Koru’nun yazısının o bölümü:*

*'Islak imza muhbiri'* benzer olaylarda aynı konumda bulunanlardan farklı olarak bildiklerini yetkililere* 'mektup'* yoluyla aktarmayı tercih ediyor. Hiç değilse ilk açıklama için seçtiği yol buydu; ikinci mektubu onun yazdığından emin olamıyoruz. Ayrıca ilk mektubun muhatabı olan savcı, *“Bana başka bir mektup gelmedi”* açıklamasını yaptı.

*'Anonim'* kalmak isteyen bir *'düdük çalıcı'* için *'mektup'* yöntemini kullanmak bu sebeple yanlış bir tercih işte: Başkaları da kendi yazdıkları kafa karıştırıcı senaryoları mektup biçimine sokup, sanki* 'ıslak imza muhbiri'* imiş gibi yetkililere gönderebilir...

Gönderen iyi niyetli de olabilir, kötü niyetli de; ikisinin de aynı kapıya -yani, ilk etkiyi sulandırmaya- yarayacağından emin olabilirsiniz…

Doğru yöntem, yanlış gidişi durdurmak isteyen* 'ıslak imza muhbiri'*nin, yetkililer ve kamuoyuyla kendi arasında *'güvenilir aracı'* görevini yapabilecek kişiler bulmasıdır. ABD'deki *'Pentagon Belgeleri'*ni açıklayan Daniel Elsberg ile *'Deep Throat'* (derin gırtlak) kodadlı FBI Başkan yardımcısı William Mark Felt bu iş için gazetecilerle görüşmeyi yeğlemişlerdi.

*'Watergate Skandalı'* sonucu ABD Başkanı Nixon'u istifaya zorlayan bilgileri basına sızdıran *'düdük çalıcı'*nın kimliğinin 30 yıldan fazla gizli kalması, gazeteci aracılığına başvurmanın doğru bir yöntem olabileceğine işaret ediyor. İfşaatlar ve deşifreler için güvenilebilecek gazeteciler ülkemizde de var.

Aksi halde, birbiri ardına gönderilecek sahte mektuplarla ilk etkinin tersine döneceğinden emin olabilirsiniz.

Askerlik mesleğinin bilinen özellikleri sebebiyle, *'ıslak imza muhbiri'* sıfatıyla andığım kişinin ileri sürdüğü türden üst düzey bir subay olduğuna dair kuşkularım var benim; biraz da yeğlediği yöntemden kaynaklanıyor kuşkularım... 

Kuşkuları gidermek ıslak imzalı belgeyi deşifre edene düşüyor…



*Odatv.com*
6 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*O CİNAYETLER ADIM ADIM İZLENDİ*
** 


Akşam Gazetesi yazarı Serdar Akinan, Türkiye gündemini ilgilendiren Danıştay Baskını, Hrant Dink Cinayeti, şemdinli’de Umut Kitabevi’nin bombalanması gibi cinayetler ile ilgili bir detaya dikkat çekti.

Akinan her üç cinayetin de geldiği noktada ortaya önemli bir durumun çıktığını söyledi. Akinan’ın iddiasına göre bugün ortaya çıkan bulgular gösteriyor ki her üç cinayeti birileri adım adım izledi. Katilleri takip etti, konuşmalarını dinledi, hatta onları kameraya çekti. Ancak cinayetleri engellemedi.


*İşte Serdar Akinan’ın buna dikkat çektiği o yazısı:*


“Tarih: 9 Kasım 2005.

Hakkari'nin şemdinli İlçesi...

PKK eski hükümlüsü Seferi Yılmaz'a ait Umut Kitabevi'ne yapılan bombalı saldırıda bir kişi öldü, beş kişi yaralandı.

Türkiye'yi sarsan olaylar zincirinin öncü depremi niteliğindeki bu kanlı saldırı ve ardından yaşanan olaylarda şu gerçek hep ıskalandı:

Tüm görüntüler saniyeler sonra Roj TV'de yayınlanmaya başlandı.

Sanıkların arabasından ele geçen dosyalar... Ortaya saçılan muazzam detaylar...

Bu saldırıyı planlayan bir yapı ve eşzamanlı izleyen ve servise sunan bir başka yapı vardı.

*Tarih: 17 Mayıs 2006*

Ankara, Danıştay II. Dairesi...

Alparslan Arslan adlı saldırgan mahkeme başkanını öldürdü. Dört üyeyi ise yaraladı. Türkiye ayağa kalktı. 

Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'ne bomba atan ekiple Danıştay saldırısını gerçekleştiren Alparslan Aslan'ın tüm kriminal detayları ortaya saçıldı.

Telefon görüşmeleri, otogar görüntüleri ve mahkeme dosyasına giren kayıtlar bu ekibin adım adım izlendiğini göstedi.

Bu saldırıyı planlayan bir yapı ve olan biteni izleyen (sonrasında bulguları hesaplı bir kurgu ile servise koyan) bir başka yapı vardı.

*Tarih: 19 Ocak 2007*

İstanbul, Harbiye, Agos Gazetesi önü...

Ogün Samast, gazeteci Hrant Dink'i öldürdü.

Ogün Samast'ı yakalayan asker ve polislerin, Atatürk posteri ve Türk Bayrağı önünde onunla adeta bir kahraman gibi 'anı fotoğrafı' çektirdiği ortaya çıktı.

O karakolda fotoğraf çeken biri vardı. Ama aynı anda fotoğraf çekeni ve çektireni de kameraya alan bir başkası vardı.

Bu görüntüler yayınlandı. Gündeme bomba gibi düştü.

Birileri bu suikasti planlamış... Birileri ise bu süreci ve sonrasını adım adım izlemişti.

Türkiye'nin aksını değiştiren bu üç tarihi olayı planlayan bir yapı olduğu artık kesin. Bu kirli yapının kimlerden oluştuğu, ilişki ağları, nerelere yaslandıkları mahkeme safahatının konusu...

Adalet yerini bulacaktır. Bu kesin...

Ancak kesin olan bir başka şey daha yok mu?

Birileri bu olay örgüsü ile bir darbe hazırlığındaysa...

Birileri de bu hazırlığı yapanları adım adım izlemiş.

Kim bunlar?

Tüm bu kanlı süreçleri yasal bir yetkiyle mi izledi ve kayıt altına aldılar?

Olaylara ilişkin belge ve bilgilerin ortaya çıkma kronolojisi neden hep bir başka siyasi sürece denk geldi ve geliyor?

Suçu kovalayanın suçu kurgulaması suç değil midir?

Yaptıkları suçu önlemek yerine izlemek değil midir?

Suça göz yumarak belgelemenin ve bunları, belli bir hesaba göre, kurgulayarak servise koymanın hesabı nedir?

Bu açıkça suça göz yummak değil midir?

Kimdir bu insanlar ve bu yetkiyi kimden almışlardır?

Son soru ise şu:

Hrant'ın katillerinin hesabını soranlar bu soruları neden sormaz?”


*Odatv.com*
11 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*BüYüKANIT’IN ESPRİSİ GERüEK Mİ OLUYOR?*
** 

Zaman Gazetesi yazarı Mehmet Kamış bugün* ‘İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’* olarak adlandırılan sürecin şemdinli’de Umut Kitabevi’nin bombalanması ile başladığını söyledi. Kamış yazısında o süreçte zanlıların Yaşar Büyükanıt’ın koruduğunu iddia etti. İşte Kamış’ın iddiasının ilgili bölümü: 

“Aradaki pek çok olayı atlayarak davanın sonucunu hatırlatayım. Dava, askeri mahkemeye gönderildi. 14 Aralık 2007 tarihinde sanık astsubaylar Ali Kaya, üzcan İldeniz ve PKK itirafçısı Veysel Ateş'in delilleri karartma ihtimali ve kaçma şüphelerinin bulunmaması, TSK'da görevli olmaları nedeniyle tutuksuz yargılanmalarına karar verildi. Genelkurmay Başkanı Yaşar Büyükanıt'ın, *"Tanırım, iyi çocuklardır"* dediği Ali Kaya, üzcan İldeniz ve Veysel Ateş, suçüstü yakalanmalarına rağmen serbestçe dolaşıyorlar ve hala TSK'da görevli oldukları için maaş almaya devam ediyorlar. Benzer olayları yazmaya başlasak gazetenin sayfaları yetmez. Yıldönümü olduğu için sadece şemdinli'yi hatırlatalım istedim. Dursun üiçek ve ona emir verenler bunun da daha önceki yüzlerce dosya gibi örtbas edileceğini düşünüyorlardı.”

*Odatv.com*

11 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*ABDULLAH üCALAN’I OKUDUK, YENİ BİR “TUNCAY GüNEY’E” RASTLADIK*
** 

 

Abdullah ücalan İmralı’dan avukatları aracılığıyla yaptığı son açıklamada bir dönem PKK’ya sızan derin devlet yapılanmasından söz etti. Derin devlet ile Barzani arasında ilişki olduğunu ima etti.

ücalan buna kanıt olarak ise Abdulkadir Aygan-Mesut Barzani ve Necati üzgen’i bir arada gösteren fotoğrafı örnek gösterdi. ücalan şöyle söyledi: 

“Yine bir fotoğraf vardı; Aygan, Necati üzgen, -Yedinci Kolordu Komutan– ve Barzani. Barzani, Aygan ve Necati üzgen aynı karede görünüyorlar. İşte bunu iyi anlamak lazım.”


*Beni JİTEM üyesi gibi tanıtmaya çalışıyorlar*

Abdulkadir Aygan, ücalan’a Kürdistan Bölgesel Yönetimi Başkanı Mesud Barzani yönetimine yakın nasname adlı siteden cevap verdi. 

Aygan yukarıdaki fotoğrafın 1992 yılında Diyarbakır Orduevi’nin yemekhanesinde çekildiğini ifade ediyor. O yılın özelliği ise şu: PKK, Barzani’nin KDP’si ve Celal Talabani’nin KYB’si ile çatışmaktadır. KDP ayrıca Türkiye ile sıkı ittifak içindedir. Talabani de kerhen desteklemektedir.

Aygan sözlerine şöyle devam ediyor: 

“Kamuoyunda her ne kadar* ’JİTEM Elemanı'* olarak tanıtılmaya çalışıldımsa da gerçek o kadar basit değildir. Resmi sıfatım sivil memur idi. Ve Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı'nın J-27299 sicil numaralı, 657 sayılı Devlet Memurları Kanunu'na tabii olan bir insandım. *‘İstihbarat Elemanı’* olarak görevlendirilmiştim. Fakat yeri geldiğinde fotoğrafta da görüldüğü gibi, kritik tercümanlık görevlerinde de bulundum. Güney Kürd liderler ve Türk resmi yetkilileri arasında TüRKüE-KüRDüE tercümanlık yaptım. Güney’de PKK tarafından sakat bırakılan, yaralanan Peşmergeleri Habur sınır kapısından alıp Ankara'ya tedavi için gönderdim. Türkiye üzerinden Avrupa ve Amerika'ya gidip gelen Kürd liderlere ve yakınlarına refakatçilik ettim.. İşte bu yüzden O; fotoda yer almış bulunmaktayım. Eğer; İmralı'daki korkak gerçeği çarpıtmaya, benim üzerimden Güney Kürd Federe Bölgesi Başkanı Sayın Mesud Barzani’yi ve Güney’li Kürdleri vurmak istiyorsa boş bir çabadır. Zira Sayın Barzani her dört parçada da Kürdlerin güvenini kazanmış, geçmişi temiz ve asil bir kökten gelen bir liderdir.”


*Aygan’ın önemi nereden geliyor*

Aygan’ın açıklamasında şaşırtıcı bir yan var. Abdulkadir Aygan JİTEM üyesi olarak tanıtılmasından rahatsızlığını *“ilk defa”* bu açıklama ile dile getirdi. Ancak Aygan bugüne kadar kamuoyuna verdiği röportajlarda kendisini JİTEM üyesi olarak tanıtıyordu. 

Taraf’tan Neşe Düzel, CNN Turk’ten Rıdvan Akar, üzgür Gündem Gazetesi gibi onlarca medya kuruluşu Aygan ile JİTEM üyesi olarak yüzlerce cinayetin tanığı ve zanlısı olarak konuşmuştu. Zaten Aygan’ın gazeteciler için önemi buydu. Aygan ne teorik bir figür ne de derinlemesine analiz yapan bir siyasetçiydi. Basit bir tetikçi olarak bir dönem üyesi olduğunu söylediği JİTEM’i bu gazetecilere anlatmıştı. 

Ancak Aygan ilk defa ücalan’a karşı yaptığı açıklamada kendisinin JİTEM üyesi gibi gösterilmeye çalışıldığını ancak *“sivil memurluk”* görevinin yanı sıra tercüman ve refakatçilik gibi görevler yapan bir devlet memuru olduğunu söyledi.


*Barzani ve üzgen Paşa hangi dilde konuştu*

Kafaları karıştıran bir durum daha var. Abdulkadir Aygan bu fotoğrafta bulunmasını Necati üzgen ile Mesut Barzani arasında Kürtçe-Türkçe tercümanlık yapmasına bağlıyor.

Bir tuhaflık görünmeyebilir, ancak şeytan ayrıntıda gizlidir.

Gerçekten de 1990’lı yılların başında Türkiye Kuzey Irak’ta PKK’ya karşı KDP’yi destekledi. KDP adına PKK’ya karşı kendini savunması için karakol kurdu, silah ve eğitim verdi. Necati üzgen bu desteği Fikret Bila’nın yazdığı* “Komutanlar Cephesi”* kitabinda anlattı. (Komutanlar Cephesi, Detay Yayıncılık, 5. Baskı, sayfa 93)

Aynı kitapta bir ayrıntı daha var. Kitaptan aynen akta
rıyoruz:

“*F.Bila:* Selahaddin’de nasıl bir görüşme oldu?

*N. üzgen*: Gittik. Barzani var, Talabani var, Eşref Paşam ve bir de ben. Dörtlü bir görüşme oldu. Başka kimse yok. Sabahtan akşama kadar sürdü bu görüşme.

*F.Bila:* Hangi dilde konuşuyordunuz?

*N. üzgen:* Türkçe.

*F.Bila:* Tercüman mı kullanıyordunuz?

*N. üzgen:* Hayır. Barzani de Talabani de gayet iyi Türkçe bilirler ve konuşurlar. Türkçe konuşuyoruz.” (Komutanlar Cephesi, Detay Yayıncılık, 5. Baskı, sayfa 92)

Necati üzgen’in anlattığına göre Barzani ve üzgen Türkçe konuşuyordu. Tabii bunun en büyük sebebi Barzani’nin iyi Türkçe bilmesiydi. Ancak Aygan, o karede görünmesini üzgen ile Barzani arasında *“tercüman”* olarak bulunmasına bağlıyor. 

Anlaşılan yeni bir Tuncay Güney vakası ile karşı karşıyayız.


*Barış Terkoğlu*



*Odatv.com*
11 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*ALBAY DURSUN üİüEK’TEN MEKTUP GELDİ*
**

 

Başbakan’ın, yandaş ve cemaatçi basının, Ergenekon Savcılarının nihayet istediği oldu. 

Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek şu saatlerde Ergenekon savcılarına ifade veriyor. Tutuklanma ihtimali yüksek.

Neden belli…

İrtica ile Eylem Planı’nı üiçek’in hazırladığı iddia ediliyor. Islak imzalı olduğu iddia edilen raporu da savcılara bir ihbarcı gönderdi. 

*“İddia ediliyor”* kalıbını biz değil, Başbakan kullanmıştı. Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan 29 Ekim’de Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ ile bir araya geldi. Görüşme sonrası yapılan açıklama aynen şöyleydi: 

*“İddia edilen ‘Eylem Planı’na ilişkin soruşturma süreci, adli ve askeri yargı makamları tarafından kendi görev ve yetki alanları kapsamında yürütülmektedir.”*

Başbakan, *“iddia ediliyor”* dedi ama sonradan farklı konuştu. 

****

Gelelim habere…

Albay üiçek Ergenekon Savcılarına ifade gitmesine saatler kala devre arkadaşlarına bir e – posta gönderdi. İlavesinde iki yazı bulunan e – posta veda niteliğinde… 

İlk defa Tv8 Haber’de yayınlanan mektup şöyle başlıyor:

*“Merhaba. Baskı ve yargısız infazları ibretle izliyoruz. Bazı siyasiler Savcı ve Hakimlere ne yapmaları gerektiğini açıkça söylemeye başladı. Yargı alenen baskı altında. Bütün bu şartlara rağmen Türk Yargısına olan güvenimiz tamdır. Başka seçeneğimiz yok. Bu ülke bizim, mücadeleye ve gücümüzün yettiğince doğruları yapmaya devam edeceğiz. Sağlık ve başarı dilekleriyle sevgi ve saygılar sunuyorum.”*

üiçek, *“Yargı baskı altında”* diyor. Peki, kim yargıyı baskı altına aldı? İşte üiçek’in cevabı:

*“TRT-1 Televizyonundaki bir canlı yayında; "Islak imza önem arz ediyor. Kilidi o açacak. Adli tıp raporunun gereği yapılmalı. Askeri yargının ıslak imzaya ilişkin olarak Adli Tıp'ın raporunu dikkate alması gerekir. Bakın geçen hafta 8 subay davet edildi. Sonra iki subay daha dinlendi. Demek ki süreç devam ediyor. Bu hafta içerisinde kim bilir kimler davet edilecek?" şeklinde yapılan açıklamalar doğrudan doğruya bağımsız yargıya açık bir müdahale, yargıyı baskı altına alma ve yönlendirme suçu değil mi?"*

(üç gün önce) TRT – 1’deki bu ifadelerin sahibi kim? 

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan…

üiçek’e göre savcı ve hakimlere ne yapmaları gerektiğini söyleyen isim Başbakan’dır. 

****

Mektuplara baktığımızda üiçek’in savcılıkta hakkındaki hiçbir iddiayı kabul etmeyeceği anlaşılıyor. üiçek, *“Ne plan benim ne de imza”* diyor ve yargısız infaza yapıldığını savunuyor. 

üiçek ayrıca ıslak imzalı olduğu iddia edilen raporla ilgili savcılara meydan okuyor:

*“Belge üzerinde kağıt yapımında kullanılan kimyasallar dışında bir kimyasal iz analizi yapıldığı takdirde, metni hazırlayan ve bu belgeye dokunan kişilerin izleri tespit edilebilir.”*

Savcılık kimyasal iz analizi yapar mı bilinmez. Ama yapmaz ise soruşturmanın en önemli ayağının eksik kalacağı ortada. 

****

Sıra en kritik soruda…

Başbakan’ın Genelkurmay Başkanı ile görüşmesi ardından yaptığı açıklamada şöyle denilmişti:

*“Herkese düşen görev sürecin sonuçlanmasını beklemek, kişi ve kurumları hedef alan davranış ve yorumlardan kaçınmaktır.”*

üiçek’in Başbakan’a ilişkin ithamı son derece manidar. 

Başbakan TRT’deki konuşmada – hakikaten – hedef göstermiş görünüyor. Eğer bu bilgi doğruysa Başbakan adli sürecin sonuçlanmasını beklememiş konumuna düşer. Daha da öte ortada süreci bizzat Başbakan’ın yönlendirdiği iddiası var. 

Başbakan *“kişi ve kurumlar hedef alınmamalı”* telkininde bulunuyor. Ama TRT – 1’deki konuşmasında kilit isim olarak Dursun üiçek’i hedef göstermiş görünüyor. Başbakan’ın cümlesi aynen şöyle: *“Islak imza önem arz ediyor. Kilidi o açacak.”*

(İddia edilen) Islak imza kimin? Albay üiçek’in.

Kilidi ne açacak? Islak imza.

Bu noktada haber yazımını kesip yorumu okurlara bırakıyoruz. 



*Odatv.com*



*İşte Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in devre arkadaşlarına gönderdiği e-posta:*

**

**


*11 Kasım 2009*

----------


## bozok

*BAşBAKAN TEMİZLİK İSTİYOR*
** 


Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, Tvnet’te yaptığı söyleşide ayıklamadan söz ediyor. Asker, güvenlik teşkilatı ve hatta devletin kurumlarında yanlış adamları barındırmamak gerektiğini belirtiyor.

Peki ayıklama neye gore yapılır? Adam memuriyete aykırı yüz kızartıcı bir suç işler ve memuriyetten çıkarılır ya da hakkında kesinleşmiş bir mahkeme kararı vardır ve memuriyetten alınır. Peki bunu yapmanın yolu ne? Ayıklama için fişleme gerekmiyor mu? 

Postmodern darbe olarak adlandırılan 28 şubat sürecinde, laiklik karşıtı tutum ve davranışlar içinde bulunanların belirlenmesi için bir örgüt kurulmuştu. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Harekat Daire Başkanlığı tarafından kurulan Batı üalışma Grubu, 28 şubat 1997 tarihli Milli Güvenlik Kurulu kararlarının uygulanıp ygulanmadığını kontrol ediyordu. Bunun için de fişleme yöntemini kullanıyordu. Fişlenen isimler ve kurumlar izlenerek haklarında raporlar yazılıyordu. İrticai faaliyet içerisinde olduğunu tespit edilenler ise Başbakan Erdoğan’ın söylediği gibi ayıklanıyordu. Bu dönemde birçok kişinin fişlendiği yazıldı. Sonraları çok tartışılan fişlemelere dayanılarak 28 şubat’ta devlet kurumlarından ve ordudan insanlar uzaklaştırıldığı öne sürüldü. 

Acaba Başbakan o fişlemenin devamını ve tekrar kullanılmasını mı istiyor?


*Odatv.com*
11 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*O üOCUKLARA GüVENİYORUM*
**

 

*Bizim Bu ülkede Yaşamaya Hakkımız Yok mu?*
On beş yılı aşkın süredir çeşitli yayın organlarında kültür ve politika yazıları yazıyorum. Düşünce ve birikimlerimi insanlarla paylaşabiliyorum. Ancak bugün bu kimliğimin dışında yalnızca bir yurttaş olarak, düşüncelerimin yanı sıra duygularımı da paylaşmak istiyorum. Aydınlık Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Deniz Yıldırım ve Ulusal Kanal İstihbarat şefi Ufuk Akkaya’nın 8 Kasım 2009 Pazar sabahı saat 07:00’de evlerinden apar topar alınıp götürülmeleri ve yaklaşık bir buçuk günü aşkın sorgulamalarının sonrasında tutuklanmaları beni derinden yaraladı.* “Ne olacak ki, zaten yıllardır Türkiye bu olayları yaşamıyor mu, bunda bir tuhaflık mı var?”* diye düşünebilirsiniz. İşte sorunun beni kahreden ilk bölümü burası. Ben hiçbir şeyi kanıksamak, olağan kabul etmek ve sineye çekmek istemiyorum. Her insan gibi benim de düşüncelerim, siyasal kimliklerim var ve ben bir bireyin hayatta kendi özgür iradesiyle edindiği kimliklerin, doğuştan ait olduğu kimliklerden çok daha anlamlı tercihler olduğunu düşünüyorum. Yani bir insanın siyasal kimliği, mesleki kimliği, hatta taraftarı olduğu spor kulübü kimliklerinin; o kişinin dinsel, mezhepsel ve etnik kimliklerinden çok daha uygar ve gelişmiş kimlikler olduğu kanısındayım. Bu kimliklerini öncelikli olarak sahiplenenlerin daha nitelikli bireyler olduğunu düşünüyorum. Bu bağlamda ben kendimi yurtsever, cumhuriyetçi ve sosyalist olarak tanımlıyorum. Daha önceki yazılarımda da belirttiğim üzere cumhuriyetçi ve yurtsever olmadan bir çevre ülkesinde sosyalist olunamayacağını düşündüğüm için bunların birbirleriyle -kesinlikle- çelişmedikleri kanaatindeyim. Yaşadığımız yüzyılın hala ezen-ezilen uluslar çelişkisini taşıdığını, emperyalizm olgusunun ekonomik, siyasal ve kültürel boyutlarıyla insanlığı kahrettiğini, insanların eşitlik ve özgürlük ülkülerinin hayata aktarımını engellediğini düşünenlerdenim. İşte Deniz Yıldırım’ın da, Ufuk Akkaya’nın da hayata benimle aynı pencereden baktıkları için bugün bu ağır bedeli ödedikleri kaygısını taşıyorum. Ben ve bu genç insanlar kendimizi yalnızca siyasal kimliklerimizle tanımlamakla da yetinmiyoruz. Ayrıca bizim bütünüyle karşı olduklarımız da var. Biz ABD’ye AB’ye NATO’ya, CIA’ya, Soros vakıflarının Türkiye uzantılarına, IMF’ye, Dünya Bankası’na, Dünya Ticaret ürgütü’ne, kısacası Batı’nın bütün emperyal organizasyonlarına, kurumlarına, onların tasarımlarına şiddetle karşıyız. Bu ülkenin 1946 ya da 1950 yılından bu yana sırtına geçirdiği Batı’nın deli gömleğini üzerinden çıkarıp atmasından yanayız. Batı’nın Türkiye’ye yönelik BOP gibi uygulamalarına, buna bağlı olarak ülkeyi parçalama ve ılımlı İslam devletine dönüştürme politikalarına sonuna kadar karşı çıkmakta kararlıyız. Bu düşüncelere sahip insanlar olarak, bugünkü Hükümet’le taban tabana zıt noktalarda bulunabiliriz. Uygar ve demokratik bir ülkede bu konumumuzdan, bu düşüncelerimizden ve tercihlerimizden dolayı baskı altında kalmamız düşünülemez elbette. Ama cumhuriyet tarihimizin en karanlık günlerini yaşadığımız şu zaman diliminde, böylesi bir *“korku imparatorluğu”*na mahkÃ»m ediliyoruz. Telefonlarımızın dinlendiğini fark ediyoruz ve ne zaman alıp götürüleceğiz kuşkusuyla yaşıyoruz. Siyasal kimliklerimiz ve tercihlerimizin hiçbiri Anayasamıza ve ülke yasalarına aykırı olmadığı halde baskıcı bir yönetimin çektirdiği acılara katlanmak zorunda kalıyoruz. Hayata bakışları, yetişme koşulları, hatta üsluplarıyla demokrat olmalarını -asla- mümkün görmediğimiz bir yönetim kadrosunun demokrasi masallarını dinleyerek, tarihin en anti-demokratik döneminden geçiyoruz. Hiçbir biçimde içinde bulunmadığımız eylemlerle suçlanarak sindirilmeye çalışılıyoruz.

*Bir Hukuk Sorunu ve Hukuka Duyulan Güven Bunalımı*
şimdi gelelim konunun ikinci boyutuna. Ne olmuş da bu çocukları içeriye almışlar? Başbakanın yapmış olduğu üç telefon görüşmesinin kayıtlarını Aydınlık dergisinde yayımlamışlar. 

Konuşmaların Başbakana ait olduğundan kuşku duyulmuyor, bu son derece açık, yani öyle montaj durumu falan yok. Burada yasa dışı yollardan bu kasetlerin ele geçirilmiş olabileceği öne sürülüyor. Bir gazeteciye her zaman çeşitli açık ya da gizli kaynaklardan haber belgeleri gelebilir ve gazeteci haber değeri taşıdığına inandıklarını haber alarak kullanabilir. Bunun yanı sıra hiçbir gazeteci haber kaynağını açıklamakla yükümlü değildir. Bu da gazetecinin yasalarla belirlenmiş güvencesidir. Aslında bu durum, bu tür belgelere ulaşan sade vatandaşlar için de farklı bir biçimde geçerlidir. Onlar da herhangi bir mahkemede bu tür belgeleri sunabilirler ve kendilerine bu belgeleri nereden buldukları sorulduğunda susma haklarını kullanabilirler. Burada hukukçuların çözmesi gereken karmaşık bir durum var. Yasadışı yollardan elde edildiği düşünülen belgeler için durum nedir? Ayrıca gerçekten yasa dışı yollardan mı elde edilmişlerdir? Bu konu tartışmaya çok açık, bir gazetecinin böyle bir belgeyi yayımlamasının bir yaptırımı olup olmadığı hukukçular tarafından belirlenir ancak. Bunun bir yaptırımı varsa uygulanır. Cezasının da öyle çok fazla olduğunu düşünmüyorum. Ancak yine belirtiyorum, durumun yaptırım uygulamayı gerektirip gerektirmeyeceği ciddi bir hukuk sorunudur… Ama hayır, sorun bambaşka bir yere sürükleniyor. Gazeteciler terör örgütü mensubu sanığı olarak değerlendirilip tutuklanıyorlar. Ondan sonra aylarca-yıllarca sürebilecek tutukluluk günleri başlıyor. Böylelikle hem kendilerine hem de topluma gözdağı verilmeye çalışılıyor… şimdi konu özelinde küçük bir zihin jimnastiği yapalım. Bu darbe söylentileri hangi döneme uzanıyor, bu Ayışığı, Yakamoz, Sarıkız, Eldiven adlarıyla anılan darbe girişimleri ne zamana rastlıyor? 2002-2006 yılları arasına değil mi? Yani AKP iktidarının ilk dönemine ve üzkök’ün genelkurmay başkanlığı yıllarına. Bu çocuklardan Deniz 31, Ufuk ise bugün 26 yaşındalar, o tarihlerde çok daha gençtiler, hatta her ikisi de öğrenciydi. Böylesi kapsamlı ve tehlikeli organizasyonların içinde yer alabilecek halde olabilirler miydi?.. 

Burada bir yurttaş ve bu insanları iyi-kötü tanıyan birisi olarak bir kanaatini dile getirmek istiyorum. Bu insanların böyle bir girişim içinde bulunmuş olmalarını olanaksız görüyorum ve kendilerine sonuna kadar güveniyorum. Buna karşılık kendilerini gözaltına alan emniyet görevlilerine, onları sorgulayan savcılara ve tutuklayan yargıçlara da aynı güveni duymayı çok isterdim. Zaten bu olayın dışında, daha uzun sayılamayacak bir geçmişte, üzerindeki baskılar karşısında kendini savunurken, hukuka fazla güvenmenin bedelini en ağır biçimde ödemiş bir yurttaş olarak, bu yüce kavrama ve kuruma güvenimi koruyabilmenin, kendime karşı bireysel mücadelesini veriyorum. Hukukun, ülkemizde adaletin tecellisi için değil, verili düzenin korunması için var olduğu düşüncesini öne sürenlere, bunun böyle olmadığını savunmakta zorlanabiliyorum.

Bu arada çok kısaca bir noktaya daha değinmek istiyorum. Aslında bu konu ayrıca ele alınması gereken çok önemli bir konu.Başbakanı’ın dinlenmesi üzerine derhal Emniyit,savcılık ve yargı harekete geçip, genç gazetecileri –hem de- terör örgütü üyeliğinden tutukluyorlar.Oysa yasallığı çok tartışılacak biçimde telefonları uzun süre dinlenen insanlar için aynı duyarlık gösteriliyor mu?Yasalar telefonunun dinlenmesine karar verilen yurttaş için-artık-dinlemesine gerek kalmadığı kararı verilince,bu durumun kendisine bildirilmesi ve telefonunun hangi tarihler arasında dinlendiğinin bildirilmesini gerekli kılıyor.Siz şimdiye kadar hiç kimseye böyle bir bildirim belgesinin geldiğine tanık oldunuz mu? Ben şahsen olmadım.Demek ki telefonları dinlenen insanların,bu ülkede hiç de eşit olmadıkları gerçeğiyle karşılaşıyoruz.Bir başka ifadeyle,birilerinin daha eşit olduğunu gözlemliyoruz. 

*Başbakanın Telefon Görüşmeleri*
şimdi gelelim Başbakan’ın telefon görüşmelerinin içeriğine. Aydınlık dergisinin 18 Ekim 2009 tarihli 1161.sayısında Erdoğan-Talat telefon görüşmesinde Denktaş’ın tasfiyesi konuşuluyor, Batı’nın dayattığı tek Kıbrıs Devleti modelinin gerçekleştirilmesi için neler yapılması gerektiği değerlendiriliyor. 24 Nisan 2004’te yapılan Annan Planı Referandumu’nun hemen ardından gerçekleştiği anlaşılan görüşmede Denktaş’la ilgili şu diyalog dikkat çekiyor.


*Erdoğan:* *Halk da yüzde 65’le karşısına dikildi. Olay budur.*
*Talat: şimdi benim bütün maksadım şu. Bir kere Denktaş’la bu yeni diplomatik atak sürecini sürdüremeyiz.*

*Erdoğan: Zaten o artık…*

*Talat: üünkü o insan orada… O orada olduğu sürece, resmin ortasında, bence kimse bize rağbet etmez.*

*Erdoğan: Mehmet Ali Bey, ben size bir şey söyleyeyim mi? Artık o bitmiştir.* 

*Talat: İşte onu diyorum… Ben de onu söylüyorum.*

Aslında bu görüşme malumun ilamından başka bir şey değil. AKP Hükümeti ile M. Ali Talat’ın ortak hareket ederek, Kıbrıs konusunu dünyada en iyi bilen ve hem Kıbrıs Türk toplumunun hem de Türkiye’nin çıkarlarını dünyada uluslararası platformda en iyi savunacak birikime sahip Denktaş’ı devre dışı bırakmak için çalıştıkları -zaten- biliniyor. Ancak bu durumun belgelenmesi önemli bir rahatsızlık yaratmış olacak ki, derginin dağıtımından hemen bir gün sonra 19 Ekim 2009 Pazartesi günü Deniz Yıldırım’ın ve Ufuk Akkaya’nın evlerinde ve işyerlerinde arama yapılmış, -bir anlamda- kulakları çekilmişti.

Ancak Aydınlık dergisinin pek akıllanacağı yoktu (!). 25 Ekim 2009 tarihli 1162. sayısında bu kez Başbakan ile, kendisinin kasası olarak tanımlanan işadamı Remzi Gür arasındaki telefon görüşmesini kapak yaparak çıkıyordu. Remzi Gür’ün Başbakan’ın çocuklarına burs verdiği bilinmeyen bir şey değildi. Ancak yakınlığın bununla sınırlı kalmadığı, Amerika’daki kızına da ayrıca maddi destek verdiği, telefon görüşmelerinden anlaşılıyordu.


*Erdoğan: 20-25 gibi gitmesi lazım*

*Gür: Tamam, olur efendim. Siz merak etmeyin.*

*Erdoğan: Oldu.*

*Gür: Olur efendim. Ben hallederim. Hem o beni aramazsa ben onu ararım, hallederim. Sizin istediğiniz gibi.*

Burada da AKP yönetimin kendi güçlendirdiği yeşil sermayeyle ilişkileri bir kez daha ortaya konuluyor. Peki, sermayeyle böylesi yoğun ilişkiler içinde olan bir yönetimin, hayatını emeğiyle kazanan insanların haklarını içtenlikle savunabileceğini düşünebilir misiniz? Memur ve işçi ücretlerinin belirlenmesinde, asgari ücretin saptanmasında, sosyal güvenlik haklarının geliştirilmesinde emekten yana bir yaklaşım bekleyebilir misiniz?.. Hem canım bunlara ne gerek var? Seçimler yaklaştığında kendilerine oy verecek yoksul ve eğitimsiz insanların kapılarına erzak torbası bırakmak ve sadaka kültürünü yaşam biçimine dönüştürmek-kendi adlarına- daha akılcı değil mi?..

Aydınlık dergisi 1 Kasım 2009 tarihli 1163. sayısında ise bu kez Başbakan ile İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Kadir Topbaş arasındaki görüşmeyi yayımlamıştı. Bu kez konuşmanın içeriği ise -tek kelimeyle- ürkütücüydü. Hükümetle Aydın Doğan ve Doğan Grubu arasındaki anlaşmazlık bilinen bir gerçek. Hatta Doğan Grubu’na dünyada benzeri görülmeyen bir vergi cezası uygulandığı da herkesin malumu. Başbakan’la Kadir Topbaş’ın telefon görüşmelerinin bir yerinde şu konuşma geçiyor.

*Topbaş: …yanlış yaptınız dedim (Aydın Doğan’ı kastederek söylüyor. VK) Sıkıntı verdi ve hoş olmadı dedim ülke adına. Ya ben bir arayayım o zaman bir yanlış anlaşılmak, bilmem ne filan dedi. İnce ince biraz dokundurdum yani.*
*Erdoğan: Yani atı alan üsküdar’ı geçmiş canım.*
*Topbaş: Tabii yani yaptıkları bundan sonra, tabii… Yoksa bilsinler, bizim de takip ettiğimizi görsünler.* 

*Erdoğan: Evet*

*Topbaş: Bunun böyle boşa gitmediğini görsünler. Attıkları her adıma hiç olmazsa bundan sonrasına dikkat ederler.*

Topbaş’ın söyledikleri çok daha çarpıcı ve kaygı uyandırıcı. İktidara muhalefet yapan bir yayın grubuna (Artık ne kadar muhalefet yapıyorsa!) uyarıda bulunduklarını belirtiyor, ayaklarını denk almaları gerektiğini söylüyor. Ne hakları varsa!.. Fazla söze gerek var mı?..

*Sonuç Olarak…*
Bu genç gazetecilerin tutuklanmaları yazılı ve görsel basında fazla yankı uyandırmadı. Basın Konseyi ve Gazeteciler Cemiyeti’nden herhangi bir tepki gelmedi. Bu arada toplumun, telefon görüşmelerinin içeriğinden haberdar olmaması için bu konu -adeta- es geçildi Olayın merak uyandırmaması için -sanki- özel bir çaba harcandı…

Sözüm ona demokratlarımız için bu yaşananların -elbette- bir önemi yok. Onlar şimdi açılıp saçılarak kendilerine özgü ve kerameti kendinden menkul demokrasilerini geliştirmekle meşguller.

Sade bir yurttaş olarak içim burkuluyor. Ancak bugünlerin geçici olduğunu bilmek yüreğimi ferahlatıyor…


*Dr. Vakur Kayador*

*Odatv.com*
12 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*MüMTAZ’ER TüRKüNE’NİN O SAVCI İLE NE İLGİSİ VAR*
** 

 

Zaman Gazetesi yazarı Mümtaz’er Türköne 29 Ekim günü çok tartışma yaratan bir yazı yazdı. Türköne yazısında Türk Ordusu’nu yeniçeri teşkilatına benzetti. Bize Nizam-ı Cedid Ordusu lazım diyen Türköne, ordunun lağvedilerek yeni bir ordu kurulmasını istedi.
Peki bu sözleri Türköne’den önce kim kullandı?

9 Kasım 2005’de şemdinli’de Umut Kitabevi’nin önünde bir bomba patlamış, patlama nedeniyle Ali Kaya isimli subay yargılanmıştı. 

Olayı soruşturan Van Cumhuriyet Savcısı Ferhat Sarıkaya dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Yaşar Büyükanıt’ın adını iddianameye dahil etmiş, Büyükanıt’a suçlamada bulunmuştu.

Sanık Ali Kaya beraat ederken, savcı Ferhat Sarıkaya daha sonra meslekten men cezası almıştı.

İşte Ferhat Sarıkaya o iddianamenin içerisinde Türköne’nin açıklaması ile örtüşen bir ifade kullanmıştı.

Sarıkaya iddianamede şunu yazmıştı:* "Devlet kurumları içerisindeki çıkar ve menfaat gruplarının gizli bir yapılanma içerisinde oldukları, bunların çıkarlarının örtüştüğü zaman beraber, örtüşmediği zamanda çatışmaya dönüştüğü 3.Selim zamanından bugüne kadar gelmektedir".*

Jandarma kaynakları ise Sarıkaya’nın kullandığı bu ifade için şöyle değerlendirmede bulunmuşlardı:* "Neden 4. Murad veya 2. Abdülhamid değildir de 3. Selim örneğini veriyor? üünkü 3. Selim döneminde Yeniçeri Ocağı'na alternatif olarak Nizam-ı Cedid adıyla yeni bir silahlı kuvvet kurulmuştur. Acaba yapılan bu değerlendirmeler, dikkat ediniz, -bizde o dönemlerde uygulananları aynen uygularız- gibi bir gözdağı mı verilmek isteniyor? Bu ilişkiyi anlamakta güçlük çekilmektedir."*



*Odatv.com*
12 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*O TELEFONUN UCUNDA KİM VAR?*
**

 

Hukukun Egemenliği Derneği Genel Başkanı Av.A.Erdem Akyüz, ıslak imzalı olduğu iddia edilen İrticayla Mücadele Belgesi’ni savcılara gönderen subaya bir mektup yazdı.

İşte Akyüz’ün o mektubu:

"Sayın Komutanım, 

Aslında sizin *“subay”* olup olmadığınızı da bilmiyorum. Ama bir kısım basın, sizi subay olarak tanıttığı ve öyle tanıtmaya pek meraklı olduğu için, ben de kendimi, size böyle hitap etmek mecburiyetinde hissediyorum. 

İtiraf etmeliyim ki; sizin subay olduğunuzdan büyük ölçüde kuşku duymaktayım. Zira eğer subay olsa idiniz, senelerin verdiği alışkanlıkla, mektubunuzun belli bir yerine mutlaka *“sicil numaranızı”* yazardınız ve mektubunuzu kesin olarak *“arzederim”* diye bitirirdiniz. 

Bu bakımdan, *“subay”* olduğunuzdan kuşku duyuyorum. Bazı çevrelere yaranmak isteyen bir *“bürokrat”* olabilirsiniz, hatta ihale almak isteyen bir *“iş adamı”,* olay yaratmak isteyen bir *“basın mensubu”* veya büyük bir olasılıkla bir* “politikacı”* bile olabilirsiniz. Zira becerdiğiniz iş ve yaptığınız zamanlama bir politikacının bilgi ve becerisini yansıtmaktadır. 

Bütün bunlar bir yana, gelelim asıl konumuza. 

Yollamış olduğunuz* “irtica ile mücadele eylem belgesi”* şeklindeki ihbar mektuplarınızla Türkiye’yi yerinden oynattınız. Bu bakımda size hayranlık duymaktayım. 

Bizler de zaman zaman ve mecbur kalarak, bazı konularda suç duyurularında bulunmaktayız. İmzamızı atarak verdiğimiz bu dilekçelere, nufus kağımızın örneğini, TC kimlik numaramızı eklemekteyiz. Buna rağmen bu başvurulardan aylarca senelerce sonuç alamamaktayız. Nasıl oluyor da, imzasız tek bir mektupla yapmış olduğunuz ihbardan bu kadar çabuk ve önemli sonuçlar alıyorsunuz. Yazdığınız daktiloda mı *“keramet”* var, yoksa bilgisayarınızda mı, çok merak ediyorum. Allah aşkına bunlardan birisini yollayın da bir mektupda biz yazalım. 

Ayrıca, bu kadar önemli bir *“belgenin aslını”* ve hele *“ıslak durumdaki bir imzayı”* zarfın içine koyarak yollamakta ki cesaretinizi doğrusu aklım almıyor. Bu kadar önemli bir belgenin kaybolabileceğini hiç mi düşünmediniz. üyle ya; postayla, alelade şekilde yollanan bu mektup, asıl muhatabının eline geçmeden önce, kırk kişinin elinden geçer. Mektubun ilk verileceği kişiler olarak;* “kapıdaki nöbetçi memurdan, sekreterden tutun da, odacı, mübaşir, katibin”* elinde kaybolacağı ihtimali hiç aklınıza gelmedi mi. Bizler; evraka kayıt ettirerek alındı numarası karşılığı verdiğimiz evrakları bulamaz iken, sizin böylesine önemli bir belgeyi bu suretle yollamış olmanız bende ikinci bir *“hayranlık”* uyandırmaktadır. üok özür dilerim ama; zarfın üzerine yapıştıracağınız pulun arkasını ıslatmak için kullandığınız *“tükürüğün gücünden”* başka bir koruyucu görememekteyim. Kullandığınız daktilo gibi, bu ıslak malzemenizin de* “kerameti”* olduğuna inanıyorum. Ancak daktilonuzu isterken gösterdiğim cesareti, bu malzemenizi isterken gösteremiyorum. Zira bildiğiniz üzere bir salgın hastalık tehlikesi var. Beni bağışlayınız. 


Sayın Konutanım; 

Evimizde, çocuklarımızın *“idolü”* oldunuz. İlkokula giden torunum, artık süpermen veya zoro filimlerini değil sizin haberlerinizi izliyor. Bilinmeyen kimliğinize özeniyor ve yöntemlerinizi taklit ediyor. Geçen gün, büyük annesinin yani eşimin cebine gizli bir pusula koymuş :* “Kocanız, dansöz programlarını izliyor, yolda giderken kadınların bacaklarına bakıyor.”* Günlerdenberi, ıslak imzasız bu pusulanın gizemini çözmeye ve ailemizde yarattığı depremi gidermeye çalışıyoruz. 

Sayın Komutanım, bu işin hangi boyutlara vardığını bilseniz, siz de şaşarsınız: Senelerdenberi bir işe girebilmek için KPSS’ye giren oğluma, sınav soru ve cevaplarını içeren bir kitap almak üzere büyük bir kitabevine gitmiştim. Orta yaşlı bir bayan, satış elemanı ile tartışıyordu. Tezgahtardan *“ihbarcı”* isimli bir oyun kaseti istiyordu. Kadının anlattığına göre, bu oyun kasetinde; bir takım ip uçlarından yararlanarak, mektubun hangi tarihde, kimin tarafından yollandığı, bilgilerden hangisinin yanıltıcı olduğu, yazıların karşılaştırması yapılarak sonuca varılıyormuş. Her aşamayı geçen çocuk, belli *“puanlar”* alıyormuş. Satış elemanı böyle bir oyun kasetinin varlığından haberdar olmadığını söylüyor, oğlu için oyun kaseti almak isteyen bayan ise; bu kadar büyük bir kitabevinde aradığını bulamamanın kızgınlığını yansıtıyordu. 


Sayın Komutanım, 

Hayatta merak ettiğim ikişey var. Bunlardan birincisi; vaktiyle bir televizyon kanalında uzun süre yayınlanan bir yarışma programı vardı. Belki siz de; mektup yazmaktan arta kalan zamanlarınızda izlemişsinizdir. Kutuların açıldığı ve milyarların dağıtıldığı bu programda, belli aralıklarla programa *“telefonla”* bağlanan *“Hamdi Bey”* isimli kişi, yarışmacılara büyük paralar veriyordu. Her yarışmacı *“Hamdi Bey’e teşekkür ederim ama...”* diyerek başlayıp *“Var mısın – Yok musun”* sorusuna cevap veriyor, paraları alıp gidiyordu. 

Bir; bu* “Hamdi Bey’in”* kimliğini, var olup olmadığını merak ediyorum. Bir de sizin kimliğinizi. Yani *“Var mısın – Yok musun”.* 

*“Arzederim.”* 


Av.A.Erdem Akyüz 

Hukukun Egemenliği Derneği 
Genel Başkanı"

*Odatv.com*
12 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON’UN SIZAMADIğI TEK YER NERESİ?* 
**

 

Vatan yazarı Mustafa Mutlu, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısının da *“Ergenekon şüphelisi”* sayılmasından sonra, Ergenekon’un sızamadığı tek bir kurum olduğunu yazdı. 

*İşte Mutlu’nun bugünkü yazısının o bölümü ve Ergenekon’un sızamadığı kurum:*

“Bazı üniversitelerin ve rektörlerin, Ergenekoncu ilan edilmesinin üzerinden yıl geçti...

Ergenekoncu (!) gazeteciler, yazarlar, polisler zaten içeride...

Sendikacılar da Ergenekoncu, iş adamları da...

Emekli askerleri unutmamak lazım; ama görüyoruz ki halen görev yapan subaylar da aynı suçlamayla karşı karşıya...

Yani; Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri de *“şüpheli...”* 

Geriye ne kaldı?

Hakimler, savcılar...

Yargının İstanbul’daki en üst düzey temsilcisi İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı’nın da* “Ergenekon şüphelisi”* olduğunu öğrendik önceki akşam...

Onu geçtik; Yargıtay Başkanı için bile aynı kuşku varmış!


***

*Sorum çok basit:*

ülkenin bütün kurumlarına sızan ve bu kadar güçlü olan Ergenekon, bir tek AKP’ye mi sızmayı beceremedi?

Neden bir AKP’li bile Ergenekoncu olmakla suçlanmıyor?”






*Odatv.com*
13 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*Albay üiçek 2. kez serbest bırakıldı* 




*13.11.2009 - 18.36 / gazeteport.com*

*''İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı'' başlıklı belgede ''ıslak imzası'' bulunduğu öne sürülen ve çıkarıldığı mahkemece tutuklanan Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in, avukatının itirazı üzerine tahliyesine karar verildi. Albay üiçek daha önce de tutuklanmış 17 saat sonra serbest bırakılmıştı. üiçek bu kez de 43 saat sonra serbest bırakıldı.*

*İSTANBUL -* *''İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı''* başlıklı belgede ıslak imzası bulunduğu öne sürülen ve çıkarıldığı mahkemece tutuklanan Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in, *''delil durumu'',* *''kaçma şüphesinin bulunmaması''* ve *''sabit ikametgah sahibi olması''* gerekçeleriyle tahliyesine karar verildi. 


Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'nde önceki gün tutuklanarak Hasdal Cezaevi'ne gönderilen üiçek'in avukatı Mustafa üevik'in aynı saatlerde yaptığı itiraz üzerine, İstanbul Nöbetçi 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyetince tahliyesi kararlaştırılan üiçek'in, ''delil durumu'', ''kaçma şüphesinin bulunmaması'' ve ''sabit ikametgah sahibi olması'' gerekçeleriyle tahliye edildiği öğrenildi. 


*''Terör örgütü üyesi olmak''* ve TCK'nın 312. maddesinde düzenlenen* ''Cebir ve şiddet kullanılarak Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya veya görevlerini yapmasını kısmen veya tamamen engellemeye teşebbüs etmek''* suçlarından tutuklandığı öğrenilen üiçek'in, İstanbul Nöbetçi 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyetince yapılan değerlendirmede oy birliğiyle tahliyesine karar verildiği belirtildi. 


Heyette yedek üye eksikliği bulunması nedeniyle, İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nden bir üyenin de görevlendirildiği ve Mahkeme Başkanı Nurettin Ak, üye Hakim Tuncay Aslanlı ve 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nden görevlendirilen Oktay Kuban'dan oluşan heyetçe tahliye kararı alındığı kaydedildi. 


Tahliyesi kararlaştırılan üiçek hakkında herhangi bir adli kontrol uygulamasının da işletilmediği belirtildi. 


*''ZOR KOşULLARDA YAZILAN İTİRAZ DİLEKüESİ''* 
üiçek'in tutuklandığı 11 Kasım gecesi açıklama yapan ve tutuklama kararı veren mahkemeye itiraz dilekçesini sunduğunu belirten üiçek'in avukatı Mustafa üevik, nöbetçi hakim İdris Asan'ın, müvekkili ve kendisinin yaptığı savunmayı CMK'nın öngördüğü şekilde tutanaklara geçirmediğini öne sürmüştü. 

üevik, itiraz sürecini şöyle anlatmıştı: 

''CMK'nın 268. maddesi çerçevesinde zabıt katibine tutuklamaya ilişkin itiraz beyanlarımız yapılmak istenmiş, ancak hakim 'yarın yazın, getirin' şeklinde tepki göstererek, zabıt katibi marifetiyle itiraz hakkımızın kullanılmasını engellemiştir. Tüm engellemelere rağmen adliyenin zor koşullarında yazdığımız itiraz dilekçesi, havale etmesi için hakim İdris Asan'a götürülmüş, ancak hakim, dilekçeyi bugün değil, yarın inceledikten sonra havale edeceğini bildirmiştir. Nöbetçi savcıyla irtibat kurularak, hakimin dilekçemizi havale etmek zorunda olduğu belirtilmiş, adliye servisinde savcının yanında uzun tartışmalar sonucu dilekçenin havale edilmesi sağlanmıştır.'' 


Avukat üevik, müvekkilinin Genelkurmay'da, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı karargahında kurmay albay olarak görev yaptığını ve çağdaş ceza hukukunda tutuklama kararlarının istisnai kararlar olduğunu belirterek, müvekkilinin *''hukuk dışı tutuklama kararıyla''* adeta cezalandırıldığını savunmuştu. 


1 Temmuz 2009 tarihinde de tutuklanan Dnz. Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek avukatının tutuklandıktan sonra hemen yaptığı itirazın aynı mahkemenin yedek üyeleri tarafından görüşülmesi ile 17 saat sonra serbest bırakılmıştı. 


*CEZAEVİNDEN TAHLİYE OLDU* 
*''İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı''* başlıklı belgede ıslak imzası bulunduğu öne sürülen ve tutuklandıktan sonra avukatının itirazı üzerine tahliyesi kararlaştırılan Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, Hasdal Cezaevi'nden ayrıldı. Hakkında verilen tahliye kararı Hasdal Cezaevine ulaşan üiçek, saat 20.10 sıralarında cezaevinden tahliye edildi. üiçek'in askeri araçla cezaevinden ayrılışı sırasında, cezaevi önündeki trafik kesildi. Bu arada, emekli olduğu öğrenilen Hasan şahin ile eşi Gülay şahin, üiçek'e destek amacıyla cezaevi önüne geldi. Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'ne 11 Kasım'da gelen ve savcılık sorgusunun ardından sevk edildiği mahkemece tutuklanan üiçek, gece 01.00 sıralarında Hasdal Cezaevi'ne konulmuştu. Avukatının itirazı üzerine tahliyesine karar verilerek cezaevinden çıkan üiçek, yaklaşık 43 saat tutuklu kalmış oldu. 


*DAHA üNCE DE 20 SAAT TUTUKLU KALMIşTI*
Taraf gazetesinde 12 Haziran 2009'da yer alan *''İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı''* hazırlandığı ve bu planda Deniz Kurmay Albay üiçek'in imzası bulunduğuna ilişkin haber üzerine üiçek, *''Ergenekon''* soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar tarafından ifadesine başvurulmak üzere savcılığa çağrıldı. 


Albay üiçek'in de aralarında bulunduğu 9 muvazzaf subay, 30 Haziran Salı günü getirildikleri Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesinde Zekeriya üz'ün de aralarında bulunduğu Cumhuriyet savcılarına ifade verdi. 


Savcılık ifadesinin ardından tutuklanmaları istemiyle İstanbul 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine sevk edilen üiçek, gece geç saatlere kadar süren mahkemedeki işlemlerinin ardından TCK'nın 314/2. maddesi uyarınca* ''silahlı terör örgütü üyesi olmak''* suçundan tutuklandı. 


üiçek, kararın ardından 1 Temmuz üarşamba günü saat 01.00 sıralarında Hasdal Askeri Cezaevine konuldu. Avukatı ise adliyeden ayrılmadan *''tutukluluğa itiraz''* dilekçesini mahkemeye sundu. 


Soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet savcılarının *''itiraz''* talebi hakkında mütalaalarını bildirmelerinin ardından talebi değerlendiren mahkeme heyeti, askeri savcılığın soruşturmasının yer aldığı dosyayı da inceledikten sonra *''delil yetersizliği''* nedeniyle üiçek'in tahliyesini kararlaştırdı. 


Albay Dursun üiçek, bu kararın ardından tutuklu bulunduğu Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi'nden saat 21.00 sıralarında tahliye edildi.


*2. KEZ AYNI şEKİLDE SERBEST KALDI* 
üiçek üarşamba günü Beşiktaş'ta bulunan İstanbul Adliyesine gelerek Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar tarafından sorgulanmıştı. üiçek daha sonra tutuklanma talebi ile sevk edildiği nöbetçi mahkeme olan 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin yedek üye hakimi tarafından tutuklanmıştı. Avukatı Mustafa üevik tutuklamanın gerçekleştiği dakikalarda itiraz dilekçesini tutuklamayı gerçekleştiren hakime verdi.

Usule göre tutuklamaya anında yapılan itirazı, tutuklamayı yapan hakimin bağlı bulunduğu mahkeme heyeti değerlendiriyor. Ancak tutuklamayı gerçekleştiren hakim bu heyette yer alamıyor. 



*POYRAZKüY 'YARBAYI' SERBEST*üten yandan* ''Ergenekon''* soruşturması kapsamında Poyrazköy'de ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin önceki gün tutuklanan Yarbay Mehmet Emre Sezenler'in, yapılan itiraz üzerine tahliyesine karar verildi. 


AA muhabirinin aldığı bilgiye göre, 9 Kasım'da, bir kısım askeri personelle Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'ne getirilen ve ''Ergenekon'' soruşturmasını yürüten Cumhuriyet savcılarınca sorgulandıktan sonra sevk edildiği İstanbul Nöbetçi 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince tutuklanan Yarbay Sezenler'in avukatınca yapılan itiraz, mahkeme heyetince değerlendirildi. 


İstanbul Nöbetçi 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti, Yarbay Sezenler'in tahliyesine karar verdi. 


(GAZETEPORT/AA)

----------


## bozok

*Â«Tek örgütüm TSKÂ»* 

*İkinci Ergenekon davasında yaşamının terörle mücadeleyle geçtiğini ve ücalan'ın sorgusunda bulunduğunu anlatan emekli Albay Atilla Uğur Â«Devletim bu konuyu 10 yıl gizli tuttu ama şimdi deşifre edildiÂ» dedi.* 

*ANKARA, 06 Kasım 2009 Cuma / heddam.com*





Uğur*Â«Eğer benim bir istihbarat görevlisi olmam, kamu hizmetinin gereği olarak hiyerarşik yapı içerisinde bulunmam, örgüt üyeliği veya örgüt yöneticiliğine gerekçe ise TSK'nin örgütü oluşturması ve mensuplarının da üye veya yöneticileri olması gerekirÂ»* dedi.Uğur, görevi süresinde darbeyi ima eden hiçbir emir almadığını söyledi.



İkinci Ergenekon davasında savunmasını yapan tutuklu sanık emekli Albay Atilla Uğur, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nde her şeyin İç Hizmet Kanunu'na göre emir ve komuta zinciri içerisinde cereyan ettiğini belirterek *Â«Türk Ordusu iddianamede lanse edilmeye çalışıldığı gibi beşinci sınıf bir Afrika ülkesinin ordusu değildirÂ»*dedi. *Â«1999 yılının şubat ayında terörist başının sorgulanması görevini devletim bana ve arkadaşlarıma verdiÂ»* diyen Uğur, şunları şöyledi:*Â«Daha sonra terörist başının, avukatlarına defalarca Â«beni sorgulayan kim, adını öğreninÂ» şeklinde talimatlar verdiği bilgisini aldım. Devletim ve şahsım bu konuyu yaklaşık 10 yıl gizli tutmayı başardık. Bu dava ile gözaltına alınıncaya kadar bu konu gizli kalabildi. Ciddi devlet anlayışının da gereği zaten buydu. Ancak bu gözaltından sonra tamamen deşifre oldum.Â»*

2002 yılında Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı Teknik Daire Başkanlığı görevine atandığını belirten Uğur,*Â«2003-2004 yıllarında iç hizmet kanununa göre emirlere harfiyen riayet etmek durumunda olan muvazzaf bir askerdim. Yani verilen emir suç teşkil etmediği sürece yapılır. Verilen emirlerin amacı ve niyeti ast tarafından komutana sorulamaz. Askerliğini yapan herkes bunu bilirÂ»*

diye konuştu. Uğur, şunları söyledi:*Â«Eğer benim bir istihbarat görevlisi olmam, kamu hizmetinin gereği olarak hiyerarşik yapı içerisinde bulunmam örgüt üyeliği veya örgüt yöneticiliğine gerekçe gösterilecekse, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı, dolayısıyla Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nin örgütü oluşturması ve mensuplarının da üye veya yöneticileri olması gerekir.Â»*

Zekeriya üz'ün kendisine*Â«Biz seni geçen sene alacaktık, baktım yeni emekli olmuşsun, bırakalım biraz emekliliğini yaşasınÂ»*

diye düşündüklerini söylediğini belirten Uğur,*Â«Bu nasıl savcılık anlayışıdır, kollukla savcının bu derece ahbap çavuş ilişkisinde olduğu başka bir ülke daha var mıdır? Bu kanunsuz tekliflere itibar etmeyince bana tutuklanma yolu göründüÂ»* diye konuştu.
Uğur: üz, Baykal için Ergenekoncu dedi

 


9 Ekim 2008 günü cezaevinden Beşiktaş Adliyesi'ne götürüldüğünü belirten Uğur, Zekeriya üz'ün kendisine, hatırlayabildiği kadarıyla *Â«Hilmi üzkök Genelkurmay Başkanı iken yemeğini bile evinden getirtiyormuş, neler çektirmişsiniz adamcağızaÂ»*, *Â«Biz şener ve Hurşit'le ilgili her şeyi biliyoruz, sen de bize anlat ve altına imzanı at, hakkında iyi düşünelimÂ»*, *Â«Deniz Baykal ve Nur Serter'in de Ergenekoncu olduklarını biliyoruz. Nur Serter'in gizli toplantılar yaptığı evlerin yerini bize söyleÂ»* şeklinde ifadeler kullandığını iddia etti.Zekeriya üz'ün kendisine *Â«Bizim Genelkurmay'la mutabık olmadığımızı sanıyorsun, öyle olsa Güneydoğu'da PKK operasyonunda olan teğmeni nasıl paketleyip getirebilirdikÂ»* dediğini öne süren Uğur, *Â«O ana kadar örgüt üyeliği ile suçlanan ben, işbirliğine yanaşmayınca bir anda örgüt ara yöneticiliğine terfi ettirildimÂ»* dedi.

Genelkurmay'daki görüşme

 

Uğur, 12 Mart 2004 günü İstihbarat Başkanı Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz ile Orgeneral üzkök'ün yanına gittiklerini anlattı. Uğur, üzkök ile baş başa görüşmesinde şunları 


söylediğini iddia etti:*Â«Bana Â«Sen geleceği olan bir albaysın, neden başkomutanın, yani benim aleyhimde yazı yazan gazeteci ile görüşüyorsunÂ» dedi. Bana gazeteci Balbay'a çok kızdığını, bir daha kendisi ile görüşmemi istemediğini söyledi, ayrıca beni çağırıp görüştüğünü jandarma genel komutanına söyleyip söylememekte serbest olduğumu da belirtti.Â»*

üzkök'ün, görüşmede kendi kadro onayı ile kurulmuş olan teknik istihbarat merkezinin çalışma usullerini sorduğunu söyleyen Uğur, şunları kaydetti:*Â«İstihbarat başkanı ve ben detaylı olarak merkezin çalışma şeklini anlattık, ayrıca Â«sivil istihbarat birimleri beni dinleyebilirler mi, bilgisayarıma girebilirler miÂ» diye sordu.Â»*

üzkök'ün Ersöz'ü ve kendisini *Â«Yasadışı dinleme yaptığınızı duydum, sizi uyarıyorumÂ»* diye bir uyarıda bulunmadığının altını çizen Uğur, şöyle devam etti:*Â«Anladığım kadarı ile üzkök'ün esas kızdığı konu, gazeteci Balbay ile yapılan görüşme idi. Ben de kendisine görüşme yapılacak kişileri seçme gibi bir görevimin olmadığını, emir gereği icra edilen faaliyetler olduğunu anlattım.Â»*
...

----------


## bozok

*Abdüllatif şener, telefon dinleyen özel ekip oluşumunun perde arkasını anlattı!*



*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 14/11/2009* 





Kısa adı: TİB.

Açılımı: Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı.

Devletin, gizli istihbarat ve dinleme bilgilerinin toplandığı merkez.

Başkanı: Fethi şimşek.

Fethi bey önceki gün akşam saatlerinde ortaya çıkan dinleme skandallarına cevap verirken, kameralar önünde şöyle bir söz ediyor:

*- “Bu ülkenin Başbakanı 6 yıl dinlendi ama kamuoyunda bugünküne benzer bir tepki oluşmadı.”* 

Bu beyanın tercümesi, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı ve hatta Yargıtay santralının dinlenmesi, Başbakan’ın dinlenmesinden daha önemli değil, dolayısı ile nedir bu vaveyladır...

Sayın şimşek’in söyledikleri belki doğru, lakin bu değerlendirme siyasidir!

Oysa Fethi bey bir bürokrat ve MİT Müsteşarlığına yakın bir görevi ifa ediyor. Dolayısı ile onun siyaset üstü olması ve tıpkı MİT Müsteşarı gibi milletin ve devletin tamamına böyle bir güveni vermesi gerekiyor.

Peki bugün toplumda ve devletin tamamında bu kurumla yani TİB’le alakalı olarak böyle bir güven var mıdır?

üzülerek ifade etmeliyim ki yoktur!

Doğru ya da yanlış, bazı çevreler TİB’e adeta AKP’nin kendi derin devletinin merkezi olarak bakıyor.

Bugün size bu iddialara doğruluk katacak bir sohbetimi ya da o sohbette dinlediklerimden bir bölümü sunacağım.



Türk kamuoyu Abdüllatif şener’i yakından tanır.

Doğruluğu ve dürüstlüğü, sevmeyenlerince bile kabul edilir!

AKP’yi kuran 4 isimden biri olan şener, tamı tamına 4.5 yıl AKP iktidarının bütün kararlarına şahit olmuş ve bazılarına da konumu gereği imza atmıştır.

Kısa bir süre önceydi.

şener’le bürosunda sohbet ediyorduk.

Anlattıklarının bir bölümü yazılmamak kaydıylaydı, onları yazmadık ve yazmayacağız.

Ancak bir şey var ki söyledikleri, bugünün gündemine ve fısıltılara cuk oturuyor.

Abdüllatif bey sohbet arasında,* “Tayyip beyin en önem verdiği kurum hangisi biliyor musunuz”* diye bir soru sordu!

Hangisi dercesine kafa sallamamla devam etti:

*- “Telekomünikasyon İletişim Merkezi.”*

şener ara vermedi;

*- “Bu yapıya o kadar çok önem veriyor ki, oluşum esnasında kurula girecek ve hatta hassas merkezlere alınacak isimlerin belirlenmesine bizzat nezaret etti. Daha ilginç bir şey söyleyeyim...”* 

Abdüllatif bey devam etti:

*- “Bu kurula ve kurumun hassas noktalarına alınacak elemanlar noktasında bırakın başkalarını, kendi kabinesindeki bakanların referansını bile kabul etmedi. Yani hiçbir Bakanın o konuda uzman olan birini tavsiye etmesine izin vermedi, ya da tavsiye edilenleri zerre umursamadı. Her şeyi sırdaşı olan Binali(Yıldırım) ile götürdü ve kadrolaşmayı bizzat kendi yaptı.”* 

Evet beyan aynen budur ki dediğimiz gibi bunu söyleyen Abdüllatif-ül emindir!

Bu açıklamalardan hareketle şimdi birileri ortaya çıksa ve *“İşte ifşaat; TİB, AKP’nin derin devlet merkezi”* dese ne cevap verecekler?

Kuşkusuz öyle değildir ama AKP’ye muhalif çevreler TİB’i Abdülhamit Han’ın jurnal merkezi gibi görüyor ki bu hal, Türkiye gibi bir devlete yakışmıyor.

Aklıselimle düşünün, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısından, Yargıtay’a kadar yapılan malum dinlemeler değil hukukun, olağan bir halin yansıması olabilir mi? Değilse emin olun olağanüstülüklerin de gün gelecek bir müeyyidesi olacaktır. Beni ürküten, böyle bir şeyi kestirecek birikimde olanların fütursuzluklarına ısrarla devam etmeleridir... Nereye gidiyoruz, bu nasıl gözü karartmak?

...

----------


## bozok

*Hıh, şimdi tamam oldu!*


*Selcan TAşüI* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 14/11/2009* 





‘Sado-mazoşist Ahmet’ten sonra nurtopu gibi* ‘Neşter Yasemin’*imiz de oldu. İddia ediyorum, 

üongar’ın* “ameliyat masası”* ve *“temizlik harekatı”* fantazilerini okuyan, Hitler’e* ‘faşist’* demeye utanır

Yasemin üongar’ın elinde neşter, ameliyat masasının başında önünde uzanan bedene derin kesikler atarken, onun ifadesiyle *“Ergenekoncuları temizlerken”* canlandırmaya çalışırken önce Karındeşen Jack’e kaydı aklım. 

Hani 1800’lü yılların sonlarına doğru - bu kısmı 18 yaşından küçükler okumasın- kurbanlarını boğazladıktan sonra iç organlarını çıkaran, bazı uzuvlarını kesen o* “meçhul katil”!*

Olayın İngiliz Merkezi Haberalma Servisi’ne gönderilen* “ihbar mektupları”* ile ortaya çıkması çağrışım yaptı herhalde; bilemiyorum. Meçhul subay gibi meçhul katil de işin içinden bildiriyordu ya. Ondan sebep olmalı. 

Ve tabii göndereni hiçbir zaman bulunamasa da, o mektuplar da yayımlandığında İngilizlere *“korku”* pompalamıştı.

Karındeşen’in* “Jack”* değil,* “Jackie”* olduğunu iddia eden Scotland Yard dedektifinden etkilendim belki. Onun* “Katil bir kadın”* tezi, amirleri *“kadın dediğin elinin hamuruyla cinayet işlemez”* dediği için sümenaltı edilmişti.

Sonra yarın ne olacağımızın belli olmadığı fani dünyada uzun soluklu koşuların riskini düşündüm. Yüzyıllar geçmesine rağmen, o ünlü İngiliz ajanlarının hala aydınlatamadığı* “Karındeşen”* senaryosu bütün çekiciliğini kaybetti. Taraf’ın sırrına ermeden göçüp gitmek istemem.

üongar’ı yerine ikame edebileceğim daha* “gerçek”* bir* “rol model”*e ihtiyacım vardı.* ‘DNA’*larının bozuk olduğunu düşündüğü *'Ergenekoncuları tek tek bulup, ameliyathanelere toplama ve kökten, bir daha ürememecesine temizleme’* planı epey yol gösterici oldu. 
Hatta yeni bir* “vahşi”* bulmakta hiç zorlanmadım 
diyebilirim.

Yahudileri *’saklandıkları deliklerden bulup çıkararak’* toplama kamplarını oluşturan, sonra da sömürebileceklerini ayrı tutarak, kalanları gaz odaları ve fırınlarda *’temizleyen’*, Yasemin gibi *’DNA’larının bozulduğunu’* düşündüğü kimseleri ameliyat masalarına yatırarak, ırkını iyileştirmeye çalışan Hitler, işte orada yeniden sahneye çıkma arzusuyla beni bekliyordu.

Kimsenin kavramsal düzeyde* “hayır”* diyemeyeceği bir dil kullanarak, ülkenin* “gocunmaya müsait”* kesimlerine ümit verdi. *“Yeniden inşa”* vaadetti. Tek istediği* “kendinden olanların yaşam alanını genişletmek”*ti. Bunun için de en pratik yolu seçti: kendinden olmayanları yok etmek! Kısa zamanda* “taraf”*ları oluştu. Finans devlerinin maddi desteği ile bir propaganda bülteni çıkarmaya başladı. Sert, beklenmedik, mücadeleciydi. Militan ruhluydu. Tanımak, anlamak, birlikte yaşamaya çabalamakla zaman kaybedemezdi, ayağına dolaşan, dolaşma potansiyeli olan herşeyi, milyonlarca insan bile olsa *“temizlemek”* istedi. Dış destek ona özgüven aşıladı. Kendi tarafındakilerden de emin olmak, biatlarının tescillenmiş olması haz vericiydi. Zaten halk dediğin kitle özel yaşamına kadar didiklemek hakkının bulunduğu bir tür meşgaleydi. 

Onu *“öteki”*lerden korkup, ürküp, nefret edip, kaçıp sana dönmesi için sürekli kışkırtman gerekiyordu. *“Taraf”* olmak yasal bir zorunluluk haline gelmeliydi. Asıl olan patron iktidarıydı...

Efendim, anlayamadım?!

İşçisi maaş alamazken patronun kendisine özel aşçı tuttuğu, CIA ajanı eş durumundan gizli servis gelini olmanın cesaretiyle esip gürleyen, Kandil’i estetikleştirip, analar ağlamasın gibi hayır denilemeyecek bir dil ile, duygu sömürüsü yaparak geniş kesimlerin desteğinin peşinde koşan, yeni bir devlet inşaasını vaad eden, kendisi gibi düşünmeyenleri hedef göstermekten, lincine alkış tutmaktan çekinmeyen Taraf’ı pek mi güzel tasvir ettim?

Yoo, siz yanlış anladınız; ben Hitler’den bahsediyordum.

Hem haksızlık değil mi şimdi bu benzetme?

Hitler yaşasaydı ve Yasemin üongar’ın DNA’ları bozulan Türkleri temizlemek üzerine kurulu *“ameliyat teorisi”*ni okusaydı kalıbımı basarım utancından insan içine çıkamazdı. Kendisini kalemden kılıçlar arenasında, *“yumoş kutusuna düşmüş Enis Berberoğlu”* gibi hissededi...


++++++


*Karındeşen Jack gibi!..*

Devlet hasta. Devletin DNA’sı bozulmuş. 

Teşhis: Ergenekon.

Tedavi: Ameliyat, yani Ergenekon’un içine girmiş memurların tek tek saptanması, yagılanması, suçluların cezalandırılması. 

Ardından, Başbakan’ın deyişiyle* “lekeli olanların artık kurumlarda barındırılmamasını”* sağlayacak şekilde, ışın ya da ilaç tedavisine benzer bir temizlik harekatı.

Bakım: Bu tür suç faaliyetlerinin, demokrasiye ve hukuka karşı komploların, darbe planlarının tekrarlanmaması, Ergenekon zihniyetinin yeniden devletin kurumlarına sızıp örgütlenmeye başlamaması için köklü değişiklikler... Mesela; yargıdaki kast sistemini kıracak bir reform; askeri okullarda eğitim reformu; Avrupa Birliği anayasısıyla uyumlu sivil bir anayasa....

Bu topraklarda *“devlet”* dediğimiz şeyin, 86 yıl sonra yeniden bir “hasta adam” özelliği gösterdiğini düşünmek gerçekten de mümkün. Bu tabloda beni iyimser kılan ise, bir yandan ameliyatın başlamış olması...

* Yasemin üongar / Taraf


++++++


*Sapıklıktan taraf olanlar kulübü*

üongar’ın ameliyathane fantazisini okuyunca insan Ahmet Altan’ın 1985 yılında Kadınca dergisinde yayımlanan röportajında cinayetin çekiciliğine düzdüğü övgüleri hatırlamadan edemiyor.

Sadece o da değil; unuttunuz mu bakın nasıl anlatıyordu sado-mazoşist eğilimlerini Altan:

- Sevişmede vahşet olabilir, kardeşlik olabilir, öfke olabilir... Sado mazohist eğilimler ortaya çıkabilir. Bu bana çok aykırı gelmiyor... 

- Tabular, yasaklar kalkmalı. 

Birbirini bu kadar seven iki insanın mesela bir erkek kardeşle kız kardeşin, bir anne ile oğlun, bir baba ile kızın sevginin son noktası olan sevişmeye ulaşmamalarında bir yanlışlık olduğunu iddia ediyorlar. 

Doğru olabilir... 

Sekste sınıra inanmıyorum.

- İnsan istiyorsa hayvanlarla da seks doğal...
- Kadında fahişelik eğilimi olması gerektiğine inanıyorum. 
- Ben yaşlı kadınlardan hoşlanırım. 
- Günde 8 - 10 kişiyi öldürmek isteyebilirim. Benim de vahşete bir yakınlığım var. Silahı tercih ederdim. Zehir işin dehşetine 
pek uygun düşmüyor. 

Ne dersiniz gününün büyük bölümünü sapıklıktan taraf bir zihniyetin egemenliği altında geçirmek üongar’ın da bilinçaltında neşterlemenin çekiciliğine inanan bir sado-mazoşist yerleştirmiş olabilir mi?


++++++


*TRT’ye gaipten haber getirenler mi var?*

Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nde o gece neler oldu? 

Albay Dursun üiçek’in avukatı Mustafa üevik’in anlattıklarını özetliyorum:

“Odada dört savcı vardı. Belgenin bize gösterilmesini istedik. Mühürlü bir çuval getirdiler ve bizim yanımızda açtılar. Kağıdı müvekkilime uzattılar. Müvekkillim hazırlıklı gelmişti, yanında eldivenleri vardı. Eldiven kullanma nedeni, belgenin üzerine parmak izi geçer ve ileride derler ki *’İşte Dursun üiçek’in parmak izi belgede var.’*

Bu belgeyi bizim önümüzde aynen çuvala koyup bizim önümüzde çuvalı mühürlemelerini istedik. Bunu da kabul etmediler.

Biz ifade verirken odada TRT-2 kanalı açıktı.* ’Albay Dursun üiçek tutuklama istemiyle mahkemeye sevk edildi’* diye haber verdi. Oysa biz o sırada tutanakları okuyup imzalıyorduk. 

Müvekkilim bu haberi duyunca bana hitaben *’Acaba TRT, bu konuda savcılara tutuklama isteyin mesajı mı veriyor?’* diye sordu.


Savcılar da *’Görüyorsunuz işte, burada hep birlikteyiz. Bizim bu konuda hiçbir rolümüz yok. Biz sadece suç duyurusunda bulunabiliyoruz’* dediler. ” 

Mustafa üevik mahkemede neler olduğunu da anlattı: 

“...hakim bizim söylediklerimizi tutanaklara ya hiç geçirmiyor ya da eksik geçiriyordu. Reddi hakim istedik ve dışarı çıktık. Biraz sonra içeriye çağrıldığımızda hakim bize *’Tutuklama kararı verdim, tutanakları imzalayın’* dedi. Mahkeme kalemine gidip zabıt katibine itiraz dilekçesi vermek istedik. *’Hakim Bey’in emri olmadan alamam’* dedi. Dilekçeyi hakime verdik, kabul etmedi. Biraz sonra baktık ki, Hakim Bey servis aracı ile adliyeden gidiyor.” 

üevik’in anlattıklarında çok ama çok önemli iki ayrıntı var.

İlki Albay üiçek’in ifadesini eldivenle vermiş olması. İkincisi ise TRT’nin henüz ifade devam ederken *“Tutuklama talebiyle mahkemeye sevk edildi”* diye gaipten haber alarak(!) haber okuması!... Ne ilginç rastlantı ki, ifade alınırken savcıların odasında televizyon açık, hem de TRT! Acaba o haber okunurken savcılara *“Tutuklama isteyin”* mesajı mı veriliyordu?

* Emin üölaşan / Sözcü


++++++

*Bir fişleme de yandaş Star’dan*

Star gazetesinin manşetinde İnternet’ten gönderilen andıç içinde yer alan İnternet siteleriyle ilgili bilgiler vardı. Filtreden geçirmeden yaptığı spekülatif haberlerle tanıdığımız gazete yine bu politikasından hiç şaşmamış. Bu vesileyle kendisi de bir fişlemeye imza atmış... Bu sitelerin kullandığı haberlerin ve yazarların listesini vererek. Tabii asıl amaç bir şekilde adını andığı bu gazetecileri bu irtica planıyla ve hatta Ergenekon’la ilişkili göstermek... 

Bu isimlerin ortak tek özelliği herhalde *“İkinci Cumhuriyetçi”* ya da* “liberal”* olmamaları olabilir. Listenin içindeki birkaç kişi böylesi bir iddiayı bile güçleştiriyor gerçi. Nasıl bir mantık Nuray Mert’le Mine Kırıkkanat’ı aynı potada gösterebilir ki? Ahmet Hakan’la Bekir Coşkun arasında dağlar kadar fark yok mu? 

Ama maksat basit bir fişleme olsun... İleriye kanıt olsun... Yarın öbür gün bu liste başka yayın organlarına da yayılır, başka amaçlarla kullanılır, bir bakmışız hepimiz ifade veriyoruz... 


* Oray Eğin / Akşam 



++++++

*Devletin zirvesi uyum içinde(!)*

Sayın Recep, orgenerale güveninin tam olduğunu açıklamış ve fakat orgeneralin* “kağıt parçası”* dediği şeyin* “ıslak imzalı darbe belgesi”* olduğuna kesin karar vermiş ve bu arada Meclis’te muhalefetin açtığı Atatürk’e bağlılık pankartları nedeniyle otoritesini kullanmadığı için Sayın Mehmet’i fena halde fırçalamış. Orgeneral Adli Tıp Kurumu’nun *“ıslak raporu”*nu dünya gözü ile görememenin sıkıntısını yaşıyor.

Orgeneral, Sayın Recep’in huzuruna çıkıyor. Sayın Recep, Sayın Abdullah’ın huzuruna çıkıyor. Sayın Mehmet, Sayın Abdullah’ın huzuruna çıkıyor. Orgeneral, Sayın Recep’le; Sayın Abdullah, Sayın Recep ve Sayın Mehmet’le görüşüyor.

Ne görüşüyorlar? Demokrasiyi.

Sayın Recep ile askerin zirvesindeki önceki orgeneral şimdiki hür ve ak general Yaşar Büyükanıt’la Dolmabahçe Sarayı’nda baş başa verip neyi görüşmüşlerdi?

Demokrasiyi görüşmüşlerdi!

Yargıtay’ın telefonları da dinleniyormuş. Demokrasi neyi icap ettiriyorsa, devletin zirvesi uyum içinde aynen onu uyguluyor!

Merak etme sen! 


* Deniz Som / Cumhuriyet



++++++


*Aman, eksik kalsın...*

Atatürk’ü de tekellerine aldılar türünden* “Yakayı ele verdi...”* sazanlıklarıyla uğraşmak çok sıkıcı olacak ama yazacağım, çünkü benim ruhunun ızdırap içinde kıvrandığını düşündüğüm Atatürk’e vefa borcum var; bağımsızlığımdan ötürü.

Aman sen sevme Amberin... Eksik kalsın... Bu arada burnun mu büyüdü senin, yazılarından sonra aynada kontrol et istersen... üdem olabilir vücudunda!


++++++


*MİNİ YORUM*

*Dinleniyorum, öyleyse varım!*

Dinlen-iyorum, din-leniyorum, dinle-niyorum... Vak’anın *“dinlenme”* boyutunun farklı açılımları var. Mesela buyrun size bir doz *“Polyanna iksiri”*: Demek ki birileri sizin, kendine bir kilo bulgur parası kadar değer biçen sürüden ayrı sürmeli koyun olduğunuza kanaat getirmiş. Demek ki siz* ‘bir şey’*siniz. Gelir gelmesine de, elinizden fazlasının gelmediğini düşünüyorsanız; en azından boşa yaşamadığınızı, bir değer ifade ettiğinizi düşünüp sevinin bari...





...

----------


## bozok

*DEMOKRASİ KARANTİNASI*
** 

 


Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimleri sırasında hukuku savunduğu için adı *“367 Sabih”*e çıkan Yargıtay Onursal Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Sabih Kanadoğlu, Ergenekon dedikleri şeyle bağlantılandırılmaya çalışılıyor, evinde aramalar yapılıyor… YARSAV kapatılmaya çalışılıyor… Yargıyı yürütmeye bağlayabilmek amacıyla Anayasa Mahkemesi’nden kaçırılarak Yargı Reformu Strateji Taslağı Eylem Planları hazırlanıyor… Yargı mensuplarının telefonları dinleniyor… Bakanlıkça Ergenekon savcılarına, *“Birinci sınıf savcı ve hakimleri davaya dahil edin,”* şeklinde “görüşler bildiriliyor”…

*Yetmiyor…*

şimdi de Abdullah Gül’ün* 'Kayıp Trilyon'* davasında yargılanması ve, Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı'nın aranması yönünde karar veren hakim Osman Kaçmaz ile TİB’in arama kararını mahkemeden talep eden, YARSAV başkanı ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu’nun meslekten ihracı isteniyor.

*Kaçmazlar, Eminağaoğlular ihraç edilecek ki, yargı artık cumhurbaşkanını, başbakanı, bakanlıkları, iktidar partisini hukukla falan meşgul etmesin, işine baksın: Kocaları bakire olmadıklarını iddia eden kadınların evliliklerini iptal etsin* (Vatan, *“Yargıtay’a Göre Evlenecek Kadında Bekaret Vasfı Bulunmalı”*, 9.11.2009)… Bir yandan Siirt’te taş atan kalabalığa yedi kurşun sıkarak bir kişinin ölümüne neden olan askere, *“bölgenin de özellikleri”* gerekçesiyle ceza verilemeyeceğine hükmetsin, diğer yandan Habur kapılarına sürüklensin… *“Tüpümüz bitti. Banyo yapamıyorum. Tayyip, Allah belanı versin!”* diye veryansın edenlere iki yıl hapis istemiyle davalar açsın…

*Yetmiyor…*

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin dinlendiği ortaya çıkıyor. üstelik Ergenekon şüphelisi olma gerekçesi ile. Ergenekon Davası’nı soruşturan İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı değil mi? Kısacası Ergenekon Davası’nı soruşturanlar dahi bizzat dava zanlısı olma şüphesi ile dinleniyor. Dün Yargıtay’ın dinlenme kararının olduğu ortaya çıktı. Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişleri Yargıtay üyelerinin dinlenmesi kararını verdiği ortaya çıktı.

*Demokrasi Karantinası*

Demokrasi havarilerinin hukuka ve hukukçulara karşı savaşımı, Utahlı komiser Emrullah Uslu’nun *“demokrasi karantinası”* anlayışını hatırlatıyor. Uslu, kendisinin demokrasi dediği şeyi zedeleyecek her türlü girişim ve yaklaşımın önü kesilmesi gerektiğine inandığını anlatıyor.

Kuşkusuz, demokrasi havarilerimiz bu konuda ellerinden geleni yapıyorlar, ama yetmiyor işte. Hukukçular, vur, at, bitmiyor. 

Belki de ilk aşamada Uslu’nunkinden daha radikal bir çözüm gerekiyor. ürneğin, Platon ideal devletten tüm şair ve ozanların kovulması gerektiğini düşünüyordu. Platon’un şair ve ozanlara duyduğu öfkenin ardında, şair ve ozanların insanları gerçeklerden uzaklaştırdığını düşünmesi yatıyordu. 

Kuşkusuz, bugünkü demokrasi havarilerinin hukuka ve hukukçulara duydukları öfkenin ardında bunun tam tersi bir durum yatıyor… Ama yöntemin kendisi benimsenebilir pekala.

ülkeden hukuku ve hukukçuları kovduk mu, ne cumhurbaşkanlığı ve başbakanlık seçimlerinin meşru olup olmadığı, ne de AKP’nin laiklik karşıtı odak olup olmadığı gibi *“gereksiz”* tartışmalar yapılır… 

Ergenekon soruşturması deseniz, hukuk ayak bağı olmadığında nasıl hızlanacağını bir düşünün…

Yeni anayasamızın da bu türden* “gereksiz”* tartışmalara mahal vermeden kabul edilebilecek olması da cabası…

*“Laik hukuk devleti”* ibaresini atıp, yerine *“hukuksuz demokrasi karantinası”* ibaresini koyarız, olur biter…



*Deniz Hakyemez*

*Odatv.com*
13 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*TELEFON İDARESİNİ ELE GEüİR*
** 

 

Hükümet darbesi yapmanın rastlantıya bırakılmaması, bunun bilimsel yöntemler ve kurallara göre hazırlanması pronunciamiento kavramının hayata geçmesine neden oldu.

Kolayca anlaşılacağı gibi bu sözcük İspanyolca ve doğuş yeri de Latin Amerika.

Askeri darbelerin bilinen en basit ve yaygın uygulanışı *“kışla darbeleri”*ydi. Bu hiyerarşik bir darbe şekliydi ve bir subayın veya 12 Eylül darbesinde olduğu gibi subaylar grubunun yönetime el koyması olarak kendini gösterdi.

Batista’nın 1952 yılında gerçekleştirdiği darbe, kışla darbesinin en tipik örneklerinden biri olarak tarihe geçti.

Küba ordusunda bir çavuş *“eskisi”* olan Batista, 10 Mart 1952 sabahı, yanında on-on beş adamıyla Havana dışında bir yerlerde konuşlanmış olan Kolombiya Garnizonu’na gider ve kendisine katılan birkaç genç subayla birlikte Havana’ya gider ve yönetime el koyar.

Tarih, bu tür* “rastlantı”* darbelerle doludur zaten.

*“Kışla”* darbeleri, hafta sonuna denk getirilir. Resmi dairelerin kapalı olması, hükümet üyelerinin* “rehavet”* içinde olduğu düşüncesi bunda etkilidir.

Buraya kadar anlatılanlar hemen herkesin bildiği noktalar.

Asıl bundan sonrası önem kazanıyor.

Latin Amerika’daki darbe girişimleri* “kışla”* özelliğini bırakıyor ve *pronunciamiento* denilen bir yöntem geliştiriliyor. Aslında bu İspanyolca kelimenin tam karşılığı da *“askeri darbe”* ancak, bu kez *“kışla”* darbesi gömleğini çıkarıyor askerler ve gömleklerini bu kez sivillerle de paylaşmaya başlıyorlar.

Darbeler, *“sivilleşiyor”* yani...

İşin ilginç tarafı, bu yöntemin temel aracının *“telefon”* olması. 
Silah yok. Darbe yapacaksanız telefonu ele geçireceksiniz.

üstelik bu yöntem hayata geçirildiğinde telefon yaygın bir kullanım aracı değil.

Pronunciamiento yöntemine göre telefon hem müthiş bir silah hem de müthiş bir savunma aracıdır.

Darbelerin her türlüsüne bulaşmış eski bir Latin Amerikalı general şunları söylüyor:

“Unutmamalı ki, iktidar bütün o kocaman ve önemli lafların dışında her şeyden önce cumhurbaşkanının telefonu ve mührü ile yürütülmektedir. Bu mühür, her zaman taklit ve tahrif edilebilir, ama telefon! Telefon, bir hükümet darbesi içinde zaptedilmesi en gerekli, en önemli stratejik noktadır.” (İhtilaller ve Darbeler Tarihi, Cem Yayınevi, s. 352)

O sıralarda çok önemsenmeyen bu sözler, telefon trafiği hızla yayıldıkça gücünü ve gerçekliğini gösterdi.

Nitekim, Watergate olayının altından da* “dinleme”* olayı çıktı ve geçtiğimiz yüzyılın en büyük skandallarından biri gerçekleşti.

Darbe denince hep *“askerler”*in akla gelmesi, telefon ile birlikte *“bilimsel”* olarak ortadan kalktı, ama sivil iktidarlar bunu görmezden geldiler.

İletişimin her türlü olanaklarından yararlanan sivil yönetimler, kendilerini hep savunmaya çekerek *“bir darbe”* tehlikesini gündemde tuttular, ama asıl darbeyi de onlar gerçekleştirdiler.

*“Türk”* Telekom’un* “mendil”* fiyatına satışının altında da zaten *“pronunciamiento”* yöntemi yatıyordu, ama fark edilemedi.


Pronunciamiento yöntemi diyor ki, *“telefonu ele geçirdiğinizde ülkeyi de ele geçirirsiniz”.*

Ama bunu yaparken kendinizi ortaya koymayacaksınız. Mutlaka taşeron kullanacaksınız. 

Eğer araç, buradaki adıyla telefon silahı, doğrudan *“siyasi iktidarın”* elinde olursa, hareket kısıtlaması gündeme gelecektir.

Bu da hem büyük bir siyasi sorumluluk hem de riskli bir hamle gerektirir.

Buna hiç gerek yokken, böyle bir riski almanın da anlamlı olmadığı ortadadır.

O halde, bir *“yan kuruluş”* şeklinde çalışacak anlaşmalara gidilmelidir.

Gidilmiştir de...

Telefon hizmeti devletten alınıp da özelleştirildiğinde, Türkiye’nin yarısından fazlası, hizmetin* “çok ucuza”* satıldığı üzerinde kıyamet koparmıştı. Bir yıllık karına satıldığı üzerinde çok konuşulmuştu.

İktidarın da istediği buydu zaten.

Olay, bir* “parasal ihtiyaç”* şekline dönüşmüştü. Ucuza gitti, gitmedi tartışmasına odaklanmıştı.

şimdi hiç de öyle olmadığı ortaya çıktı.

Bir de neler ortaya çıktı sizce?

*“Türkiye bir hukuk devletidir,”* sözü hiç olmadığı kadar ortaya çıktı.

Yargının savunmaya geçmek durumunda kaldığı ortaya çıktı.

Allah aşkına bir dakika durup düşünsün herkes: 

Telefonun tüm mahremiyetleri darmadağın ettiği bir ülkede, “hukukun üstünlüğü” hamasetinin anlamı ne kadardır?




*A.Mümtaz İDİL*

*Odatv.com*
13 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*ALBAY üİüEK’İN SORGUSUNDA KİMLER VARDI?*
** 

Bu sorguda savcılardan başka TRT muhabiri vardı; çünkü TRT-1 daha Albay üiçek odaya bile gelmeden tutuklanma talebiyle mahkemeye sevk edildiğini açıkladı. Taraf muhabiri Mehmet Baransu vardı; sorgudan avukatın bile bilmediği ayrıntıları yazdı. *“Başsavcı”* ise sorgu başlamadan önce *"Islak imza önemli. Adli tıp raporunun gereği yapılmalı”* demiş ve odadan çıkmıştı.

*Paket boş, sürecin ucu açık* 
Başbakan meclis konuşmasında seçim propagandasına başlayıp hızlı trenden söz etmeye başladı. CHP’li Anadol da *“o tren bugün raydan çıktı”* diye laf attı. Başbakan sabahki kazayı duymamış olacak ki, ona *“raydan çıkan sensin”* dedi. Aslına bakarsanız bu genel görüşmede raydan çıkan Kürt açılımı oldu! 

*Hazmettire hazmettire* 
23 Nisan’ın yerine Kutlu Doğum Haftasını geçirdiler. 29 Ekim’de Erbakan’ın ve Gül’ün doğum gününü kutluyorlar. 10 Kasım’a henüz bir şey uyduramadılar, bu yıl için şimdilik ona da Kürt açılımını yerleştirdiler. 

*Kuvvetler “Birliği”* 
Yürütmenin başı Yasamanın başına direktif veriyor, Yargının telefonlarını dinliyor; dördüncü kuvvet denilen basını da susturmak istiyor. Yoksa siz hala annenizin demokrasisinin sürdüğünü mü sanıyordunuz? 

*şecaat arz ederken…* 
Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanı Fethi şimşek, son dinleme rezaletini savunurken *“Başbakanı da altı yıl yasa dışı dinlediler”* demiş. Yani şimdi onun intikamını mı alıyoruz demek istiyor? 

*Felaket tellallığı* 
Sağlık Bakanı domuz gribinden 5300 kişi ölecek demişti. şimdi o sayıya ulaşmak ister gibi her gün ölüm istatistikleri açıklıyorlar. Risk grubunu da iyice genişlettiler. Bu kadar panik pompaladıklarına göre, yarım katrilyonluk aşılar ellerinde kaldı galiba! 


*Odatv.com*
14 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*ARTIK SİZİ BEN DE KURTARAMAM*
**

 

Odatv.com olarak Prof. Dr. Yalçın Küçük'e başta Kürt Açılımı ve Albay Dursun üiçek’in tutuklanıp-bırakılması olmak üzere gündemdeki konular hakkında görüşlerini sorduk. İşte Okan İrketi tarafından yapılan ve çok ses getirecek Yalçın küçük röportajı:

*Odatv'ye verdiğiniz daha önceki mülakatınızda, AKP ile ordu arasında bir mutabakat olduğunu ileri sürmüştünüz. Tayyip Erdoğan ise 9 Kasım’daki açıklamasında “Başbuğ ile güven sorunum yok” dedi. Bu açıklama sizin düşüncelerinizi teyit ediyor mu*_?_ 

şimdi, teyit ediyor mu, etmiyor mu meselesi doğrusu beni çok fazla ilgilendirmiyor. Ama ilk bakışta, Odatv’ye söylediğim görüşlerim şöyleydi: İlker Paşa Hazretleri’yle Tayyip Erdoğan arasında dört noktada mutabakat olduğunu ileri sürmüştüm. Bunlardan *birincisi,* PKK’nın ortadan kaldırılmasıydı. *İkincisi,* Fethullah Gülen’in devlet içindeki gücünün tasfiyesi*. üçüncüsü,* kemalist laisizm ve cumhuriyetin temel ilkeleri. *Dördüncüsü ise,* Barzani devletinin kabul edilip edilmemesi konusundaki mutabakattı. Bunların iki tanesinde, PKK’nın ortadan kaldırılması ve Fethullah Gülen’in devlet içindeki kadrolarının tasfiye edilmesi konusunda *Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın istediklerini aldığı yönünde bir görüş* ortaya çıkıyordu. Onun ötesinde de, Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Paşa Hazretleri *kemalist laisizmden önemli ölçüde geri adım atmaya razı olmuş* görünüyordu. İlaveten de, şimdiye kadar hem Yaşar Büyükanıt, hem İlker *Başbuğ doktrinlerine göre,* Türkiye’nin güvenliği açısından bir tehlike sayılan Barzani’nin başında bulunduğu *Kürdo-Judaik devletin tanınması yönünde bir eğilim* ortaya çıkıyordu. *Ordu da artık eski görüşlerinden vazgeçiyordu.* Hem Odatv’de, hem de başka televizyonlarda bunları söyledim. *Olayların gelişmesi içinde de bunlar genel olarak kabul gördü.* şimdi söylediklerimin o kadar doğru olup olmadığını ve bugün nerede olduğumuzu sizinle birlikte tartışacağız.


9 Kasım, 10 Kasım, 11 Kasım itibariyle, Cumhuriyet Türkiyesi önemli bir dönemece varmış görünüyor. Bu durumu göz önüne alarak,* bu mutabakatı ve Kürtler’in Habur Zaferi’*ni görüşmemiz lazım. Görüşmeye başlamak için üç yeni tespitimizi dillendirmek istiyorum. 


*Bir:* 11 Kasım 2009’u bu çerçevede, 29 Eylül 1938’deki *Mühih Antlaşması’*na benzetebiliriz. *Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Paşa Hazretleri’yle Tayyip Erdoğan’ın görüştükleri bir sırada Deniz Kurmay Albay, Doktor Dursun üiçek’in İstanbul-Beşiktaş’ta tutuklanması bir Münih Antlaşması’dır.* 


(1) *Bu bir ödündür.* Münih’te, biliyorsunuz, 29 Eylül 1938 tarihinde başta Büyük Britanya Başbakanı Chamberlain, İtalya Başbakanı Mussolini ve Fransa Başbakanı Daladier üekoslovakya’nın bir parçasını Hitler’e verdiler, teslim ettiler. 11 Kasım 2009 tarihi de Türkiye’deki hukuk mücadelesinde, laik cumhuriyet mücadelesinde bir Münih ödünüdür. Bundan hiçbir kuşku duyamayız. 


Böyle şeyler olmaz. Kürt açılımını konuşmak için 10 Kasım’dan başka bir gün bulamadılar. Dursun Albay’ın tutuklanması için de, İlker Paşa Hazretleri’yle Tayyip Erdoğan’ın görüştüğü günden başka bir gün bulamadılar. 


Peki, bilim nedir? Dursun Albay bundan önce, 30 Haziran 2009 tarihinde tutuklanmıştı. O tarihte de Milli Güvenlik Kurulu toplanmıştı. Ben size tarihi böyle anlatırım. Benim kitaplarıma bakın. Umarım belleğim beni yanıltmıyordur, Tan Matbaasının tahrip edildiği gün de, o zamanki muhalefet lideri Celal Bayar ile o zamanki devlet başkanı İsmet İnönü buluştular. *Bunu Türk tarihi böyle ayarlar.* Tayyip Bey’in, Abdullah Gül Bey’in bilgisi, kültürü, birikimleri buna imkan vermez ama bu olur. 


*Bir Münih ödünü varsa, akıllara şu soru ister istemez gelir: Yoksa Genelkurmay Başkanı’mız İlker Paşa’yı, AKP ve Tayyip Erdoğan, ordu içinde kemalist-sol kemalist subayları tasfiye ile mi görevlendiriyor.* 


*İki.* üzerine konuşmamız gereken çok önemli bir noktadayız. 11 Kasım tarihli gazetelerde Cumhuriyet Halk Partisi Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal’ın bir açıklaması var. Demek ki, açıklama 10 Kasım’da yapılmış. Baykal şöyle diyor: 


*“İlk kez cumhuriyete karşı bir tertibin iktidar tarafından planlanarak yürülüğe konulduğuna şahit oluyoruz.”* 


*Bu, çok çok çok ağır bir tespittir.* Bu, bir yandan, Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin bugünkü hükümetin cumhuriyete karşı tertiplerin odağı olduğu yollu hükmünün devamıdır. İkincisi -sizin kuşaklar, Odatv’nin izleyicisi olan kuşak bilmeyebilir- bu, İsmet Paşa Hazretleri’nin 1960 öncesinde, o zaman ki hükümet başkanı Adnan Menderes’e söylediği, *“artık sizi ben de kurtaramam”* sözünü hatırlatmaktadır. *Bu, sonun başlangıcıdır.* 


*27 Mayıs öncesi Demokrat Parti ile karşılaştırdığımızda, AKP açısından tarihin bu kadar hızlandığı söylenebilir mi?*


*üçüncü* tespit edeceğim nokta da, bu sorunuzla yakından ilgilidir. 

*üçüncü tespitimiz şudur: Acaba o kadar yakın mı?*

Siyasi tarihte neye bakarız? 1960’dan önce ne vardı? 

*Bir:* O zamanki başbakan Adnan Menderes, Saidi Nursi’yi övmeden, kendi dışındaymış gibi harekete geçirdi. Bununla birlikte, Cumhuriyet Saidi Nursi’yi, kendisinin reddi olarak görmektedir. Doğru ve yanlış ama Cumhuriyet’in algılaması böyledir. Saidi Nursi varsa Cumhuriyet yoktur, Cumhuriyet varsa Saidi Nursi yoktur. 
Birinci nokta budur. üok yakın bir zamanda Tayyip Erdoğan, Saidi Nursi’yi tarihin uluları arasında saydı. İsmet Paşa Hazretleri böyle durumlarda, *“seni ben de kurtaramam”* der. 


*İki:* şeyh Sait ile Cumhuriyet’in kuruluşu yan yana getirilemez. Bu görüş doğru mudur yoksa yanlış mı? Bunu bir tarafa bırakıyoruz. Biz Cumhuriyet’in algılayışı, politika, kabul gören gerçeklik üzerine konuşuyoruz. Adnan Menderes şeyh Sait’in torunu olduğunu iddia eden 22 yaşındaki bir çocuğu, Abdülmelik Fırat’ı milletvekili yaptığı zaman; ben, öğrenci gençlik içerisinde önde gelen kişilerden biri olarak, bunun cumhuriyetle bağdaşmadığını düşündüm. üğrenciler de bunu böyle düşündüler.* Cumhuriyet ile ne bağdaşmıyor: Kürdisite...* şimdi Tayyip Erdoğan bunu da yapıyor. Demek ki, İsmet Paşa Hazretleri’nin iktidarda Cumhuriyet’e karşı bir tertip görmesinde bu vardı. Deniz Baykal da, Cumhuriyet’e karşı tertiplerin çok olduğunu ama bunun tarihte ilk defa, iktidarda olanlarca yapıldığını söylüyor. Bunun büyük bir tehlike olduğunu kabul ediyor. Türkiye’de Kürdisizm akımları olmuştur. Ama, ilk defa iktidardaki insanlar tarafından bütün imkanlar kullanılarak propagandası yapılmaya başlamıştır. 


*üç:* Adnan Bey’in düşüşünden önceki en önemli nokta şudur: 

Adnan Bey’in 1960 Nisan’ında Moskova’ya gideceğini açıklamasıdır. İsmet Paşa bunu duyduğu zaman, damadı Metin Toker’e,* “Fatin ile Adnan çok tehlikeli bir yola giriyorlar”* demiş. Ve Paşa doğru çıktı. Peki, şimdi Tayyip Bey Moskova’ya mı gidiyor? şu anda, Amerika ve İsrail için Moskova, Tahran’dır. Dolayısıyla çok önemli bir yerdeyiz. Bu üç tespiti yapıyoruz. Meseleyi bu şekilde anlayabiliriz. 


Saygı üztürk’e Dursun Albay’ın verdiği bir mülakat var. O mülakatta Dursun Albay, *“ilahlar kurban istiyor”* diyor. Türkiye böyle büyük bir bunalımın eşiğine geldiğinde, benim üniversite arkadaşım Deniz Baykal’ın da aklının açıldığı görülüyor. Dursun Albay tutuklandıktan sonra Deniz Baykal, *“Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin içinde de ilahlar olabilir”* dedi. Ben henüz bu noktada değilim. Ama ben, bu aralar Deniz Baykal’a yol açıyorum. Deniz Baykal’ın bunu görmüş olması önemlidir. 


*AKP, İlker Paşa Hazretleri’ni ordu içinde tasfiyeler yapmakla mı görevlendirdi?* İlker Paşa Hazretleri’nin, kendisinin kağıt parçası dediği bir belge yüzünden, pek değerli bir subayının nahak yere tutuklanmasına razı olması, böyle bir şüphenin oluşmasına neden olmaktadır. İlker Paşa’nın kendi adına televizyonlara çıkarttığı insanların, Hıfzı Paşa’nın, mütareke Harbiyesi’ndeki bir paşanın bile zor söyleyebileceği bir şekilde, *“onlar istiyor, biz veriyoruz; biz istiyoruz, onlar vermiyor”* şeklinde bir açıklama yapmasına imkan vermesi çok üzücüdür, çok düşündürücüdür. Berat adlı bir çocuğun AKP ile planlı olarak yapıldığından hiçbir kuşkumuz olmayan *“İlker Paşa’yı neden görevden almıyorsun”* açıklaması üzerine; Tayyip Bey’in tekkelerde, dergahlarda, mevlevihanelerde olabilecek bir oyunla, *“üzerimde çok baskı var, İlker Paşa’yı görevden almamı istiyorlar ama almıyorum”* demesi ve bunun ardından Dursun Albay’ın Beşiktaş’ta tutuklanması, insanın aklına *“Genelkurmay Başkanı kendi makamı için Tayyip Bey’e Dursun Albay’ın kellesini mi verdi”* sorusunu getirmektedir. Ben buna katılmam. Ama katılmadığım görüntülerin ortaya çıkmasını önlemek de Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na düşerdi. 

Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın, başı ağrırdı o gün gitmezdi. Zaten üarşamba günü görüş yok. *Bunları ben biliyorum, İmam Hatip mezunları biliyor da, kurmay subaylar mı bilmiyor?* Bundan önce de, İlker Paşa ile Tayyip Erdoğan’ın buluştukları saatte, Karay Ahmet Davudoğlu’nun Barzani’nin ayağına gideceği ilan edildi. *Nerede sizin kırmızı çizgileriniz?* Nerde Yaşar Paşa, nerede İlker Paşa? Bunu öğrenin, bunu bütün Odatv izleyicileri öğrensin. *Davudoğlu’nun Barzani’nin ayağına gideceği, İlker Paşa ile Tayyip Bey buluştukları sırada ilan edildi.* Dursun Albay’ın tutuklandığı gün Milli Güvenlik Kurulu toplanmıştı. O toplantıdan sonra Abdullah Gül Bey türban yasasını imzaladı. O toplantıdan sonra Talabani’yi Türkiye’ye davet ettiler veya *“gideceğiz”* dediler. Bunları İmam Hatipliler biliyor, kurmay akademisinden mezun olanlar ise bilmiyorlar. Peki, Yalçın Küçük’ün yıllardır ne dediğini biliyor musunuz? Ben her zaman *“kurmay sınıfı sınıfta kaldı”* derim. *Bu, sınıfta kalmadır.* İlker Paşa Hazretleri’ne saygımız, sevgimiz büyüktür. Ama 10 Kasım’da Mustafa Kemal Paşa için vermiş olduğu demeçle sınıfta kalmıştır. Vermese daha iyi olurdu. *“Ne oldu İlker Paşa, laisizm sözcüğünü ağzınıza alamıyorsunuz”* diye düşünür sizi dinleyenler. 

*Peki Hocam, 21 Aralık 1957’de, hatırlayacağınız üzere 9 Subay Olayı ortaya çıkmıştı. 9 Subay Olayı’nda ihbar eden subay, Samet Kuşcu, tutuklanmıştı. Ordunun üst kademesindeki bazı generaller her ne kadar 9 Subay Olayı’nın hemen üzerine gidilmesini istese dahi; ordu, kendi içindeki Demokrat Parti karşıtı subayları teslim etmekte güçlük çıkarmış, onları korumuştu. Dursun üiçek vakasında da askeri savcılık hemen ihbarcının bulunması için soruşturma başlattı. Bununla birlikte Dursun üiçek yine de tutuklandı. Bu iki olayı karşılaştırdığımızda siz bu durumu nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz?*

Bir defa *‘ordu kendi içindeki subayları korudu’* ifadesini düzeltmemiz lazım. şunu çok iyi bilelim: Ordu içinde her zaman bu tür konuşmalar olur. Hele 1957’de bu tür konuşmalar mutlaka olmuştur. Peki, televizyonlara çıktığımda ben ne diyorum, *“bugün Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Paşa Hazretleri’nin Türk Ordusunu bu hale düşürmesi üzücüdür ama o kadar da önemli değildir.”* Biz, 1956 yılında burjuva demokratik devrim yoluna çıktığımızda, arkamızda ordu yoktu. Ama 1957 yılına geldiğimizde, Adnan Menderes bugünkü iktidar kadar büyük bir vesvese içine düşmüştü. Bugünkü iktidar da vesvese içindedir. *İlker Paşa Hazretleri’ne şunu söylemek durumundayım.* *İlker Paşa, Dursun Albay’ın kellesini verirken şu hesabı yapmalıydı: Bir kez kelle verirseniz, karşı taraf sizden hergün kelle ister.* Kelle istemenin sonu yoktur. Bunu söylediğimde yeni bir şey mi söylüyorum? Hayır, ikide bir ağlayan, gözü yaşlı Bülent Arınç zaten daa önce söyledi. Demek ki, *“İlker Paşa Hazretleri’ni tasfiye görevlisi telakki ediyorlar”* dediğim zaman; ben, Arınç gibilerin açıklamalarına, yazılarına bakıyorum. Gözü yaşlı Bülent Arınç’ın *“ordu kendi içindeki tipsizleri tasfiye etsin”* açıklaması ile, kendi sözünde hiçbir zaman durmayan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın *“ordu ile olumlu sürece girdik”* açıklamasını birleştirdiğimizde, *bunun bir tasfiye işareti olduğunu* düşünürüm. Hiçkimsenin Türk Ordusunu böyle bir duruma düşürmeye hakkı yoktur. 


Ayrıca her orduda Beşiktaş’ta dava konusu yapılan türde konuşmalar olur. Ne arıyorsunuz? Hadi gücünüz yetiyor mu? Silivri iddianamelerini, klasörlerini okuyor musunuz? Klasörlerde görülüyor, birkaç kişi hariç bütün paşalar AKP’ye karşı. 


*Bir:* Bütün paşalar *“AKP’yle olmaz, AKP cumhuriyete karşıdır”* diyorlar. Bunu söylemeyen yok! Bunda da hiçbir suç yok. 

*İki:* *“Fethullah Gülen’e karşı çıkıyorlarmış”* diyorsunuz. İlker Paşa, Nisan 2009’daki iki açıklamasında da bunu söylemedi mi? Ne diyorsunuz?* O zaman tertip çok açık ortaya çıkıyor.* İddianameler açık. Birkaç kişi hariç -Hilmi üzkök ve taraftarları- Türkiye’de yüksek komutanların hepsi AKP’den kurtulmayı istiyorlar. İsterler; gönüllerine ne karışırsın? Bu iş, eylemli bir cunta haline geliyor mu, gelmiyor mu, ona bakarsın. 


AKP’den kurtulmak isterler. Bunları televizyonlarda da gösteriyorum. İlahiyat Fakültesi hocası Yaşar Nuri üztürk, *“Türkiye Allahına kadar din devleti oldu”* diyor. Yalan mı? İlker Paşa Hazretleri yalan mı bu? Bir takım magazin kızları televiyonlarda* “zenginlik Allah’tan mı, kuldan mı gelir,”* demiyor mu? Bunları soranlar hesap verecek, Saba Tümer de hesap verecek. *“Taadüdü zevcat iyi midir, kötü müdür,”* diyen adamları televizyonlara çıkartıyorlar. Benim çocukluğumda bunları söyleyen adamları tımarhaneye kapatırlardı. şimdi televizyonlara çıkartıyorsunuz. O akşamları barlarda sürünen kızlar bunlarla beraber. Böyle bir durumda Türk Ordusundan bir generalin, bir paşanın *“bunlardan nasıl kurtuluruz,”* demesinden daha normal bir şey yoktur. Gönülleri o yöndeymiş; sohbet etmişler. üok da acemiler; ama söylediklerinin hiçbirinde suç yok. Balbay’ın günlüklerinde, notlarında ne var? Hiçbir suç göremedim ben. Ortada bir eylemlilik yok. Konuşmuşlar sadece. 


1960 dönemine geliyoruz. O dönemi biliriz. İhbarcı Binbaşı Samet Kuşçu bir takım subayları tutuklatmış, sonra söylediklerinin laftan ibaret olduğunu söylemiştir. Bunun üzerine, tutuklanan albaylar salıverilmiş ve askeri kariyerlerine devam etmişlerdir. 


Tutuklananlardan Cemal Yıldırım sonrasında senatör olmuştur. Kariyerleri bitmemiş, görevlerine devam etmişlerdir. Dursun Albay da görevine devam eder. *Mesele ordunun kendi içindeki subaylarını koruması değildir; çünkü ortada zaten bir şey yok!* Bu bir tertiptir. AKP şunu biliyor: Bütün paşalar birbirleriyle AKP’den nasıl kurtulacakları üzerine konuşmuşlar. Paşalar, *“ne yapalım, bir muhtıra mı verelim,”* demişler. Konuşmaların hiçbirinde *“birlikleri harekete geçirelim”* düşüncesi yok. Birlikleri harekete geçirelim denmemişse, birlikler harekete geçirilmemişse, ihtilal teşebbüsü yoktur. Teşebbüs bile yoktur. 

Ama AKP tarafında büyük bir evham var. Ordu bizi tasfiye edecek evhamı var. Onun için, *“bu bulaştı, bu da bulaştı,”* diyorlar. Dursun üiçek, *“benim bu belgeyle ilgim yok,”* diyor. Ben de bunu çıktığım yerlerde söylüyorum. Devletin hiçbir kurumunda öyle yazı yazılmaz. Belgeyi oturmuşlar, uydurmuşlar. 


Ben o sıralarda televizyonlarda söylemiştim. *“Yanlış yapıyorsunuz, bu iş askeri mahkemede görülmelidir”* demiştim. Hala da öyle derim. Ama Tuğgeneral Hızfı Paşa diyor ki, *“biz veriyoruz, onlar vermiyor.” Bunlar artık mahallede konuşulacak türde sözlerdir. Neyi veriyorsun?* Bir orduda, *“Genelkurmay’da bir yazı yazılmış”* deniyorsa, böyle bir iddia varsa; o iddia Genelkurmay Mahkemesi’nde görüşülür.*Sen bunu orada görüşmüyorsan, kaybetmişsin, demektir.* Siz gitmişsiniz! *“Onlar istiyor, biz veriyok; biz istiyok, onlar vermiyor”* diyorsunuz. Orduda böyle laflar olmaz.* Yarabbi! Nasıl paşa oldunuz siz?* Bari, siz istekte bulunduğunuz halde onların vermediğini söylemeyin. Bu, erkekliğe sığmaz. Türk ordusuna sığmaz. İlle bir açıklama yapacaksanız,* “bekliyoruz,”* dersiniz! Ama siz değerli bir subayınızı ortada hiçbir belge olmadan hapse gönderiyorsunuz. Sizler nasıl kurmay subay oldunuz, nasıl tuğgeneral oldunuz?

Devam edelim. 

*şu anda Türk Ordusunun içine düştüğü durum, bundan elli yıl öncesine göre çok daha vahimdir.* Türk ordusundan kahraman subaylar, kurmay albaylar, içlerinden ihbarcı bir Samet Kuşçu çıkmadan tutuklanıyorlar. Ortada bir ihbarcı olduğu bile belli değil. Kanunsuz bir düzene doğru gidiyoruz. 


1990’lı yıllardaki en önemli tartışma başlıklarından bir tanesi başkanlık sistemiydi. Anayasanın değişeceği söyleniyordu. Hiçbir şey değişmedi ama başkanlık sistemi veya aşiret rejimi bir biçimde kabul edildi. Ahmedinejat bugün Türkiye’dekinden daha çok kurallara ve hukuka bağlıdır. Fuhuş olmuş, Tayyip Bey’e bildiriyorlar; her şeyi ona bildiriyorlar. Ve bir Tayyip Bey çıkıyor, *“yetkililer adli tıbbın raporunu kabul etsin,”* diyor. Sen kimsin Tayyip Bey, kimsin sen? Savcı mısın, hakim misin, başbakan mısın, hukuk profesörü müsün, gazeteci misin, nesin? Hangi ülkede başbakanlık makamındaki bir kimse, herhangi bir başka kurumun adli tıp raporunu kabul etmesini buyurabilir. Peki, Hüseyin üzmez vakasında ne yaptı o adli tıp kurumu? übür vakalarda ne yaptı? Hukukta kaç kez bilirkişi raporuna itiraz edilir bilir misiniz? Rapora itiraz edersin, *“gönder bunu ben de göreyim”* dersin. O Hakim Hıfzı Paşa evvela bunlara baksın. Hangi ülkedesiniz? Tayyip Bey kimdir? Tayyip Erdoğan ne hakla TBMM Başkanı’nın odasını basabilir? Türkiye artık budur. 


Kanunsuz ceza, kanunsuz af olmaz. Türkiye’de hiçkimse, dağlardaki eli silahlı insanların -ister Türk, ister Kürt olsun- o işi bırakmalarını istemezlik etmez. Herkes ister. Ama kanun olmalıdır. Ve bu olmadığı halde İlker Paşa Hazretleri, siz diyeceksiniz ki, *“geldiler savcılıktan bırakıldılar.”* Bu kanunsuzluğun yolunu Türk Genelkurmay Başkanı açtı. Böyle olmaz İlker Paşa Hazretleri. Bir erteleme yasası çıkartırsınız, *“onbeş yıla kadar olan cezalar üç yıl içerisinde bir daha işlenmemek kaydıyla ertelenmiştir,”* dersiniz. Bu durumda dağdakiler savcılığa gitmeden de gelirler. Biz beştaş oynamıyoruz. Kurmay sınıfı sınıfta kaldı. Dağdan öyle azar azar gelmekle PKK bitmez. *PKK’nın da bitmek gibi bir niyeti yok zaten.* Bu yaptığınız ile ancak, Kandil Dağı’nda çok çalışmış, yorulmuş, artık Diyarbakır’a gelmek, DTP’de politika yapmak isteyenleri Türkiye’ye getirebilirsiniz. Yaptığınız budur. *İlker Paşa Hazretleri bu yolu açtınız.* Ama ben her çıktığım taşın üstünde söyleyeceğim. Biz orducu sosyalistiz. Bu ülkede hukuk olmalıdır. Erteleme yasası çıkaracaksınız ve *“verilecek cezalar ertelenmiştir,”* *diyeceksiniz.* Bu olmazsa, olmaz.* Evvela bunu yapacaksınız.* Türkiye’de Genelkurmay Başkanları’nın kanunsuzluk kapılarını açmaya, İmam Hatipliler’e yol göstermeye mezuniyetleri yoktur. 

İkincisi Türkiye’de hiçbir kamu görevlisinin iftar yemekleri düzenlemek yetkisi yoktur. Bunu yaptığınız zaman kanunlar önünde suç işlemiş olursunuz. Evinizde dilediğiniz iftar yemeğini yapabilirsiniz, istediğinizle yemek yiyebilirsiniz. Ona herkes saygılıdır. Bunun için oruç tutmanıza da gerek yoktur. 


şu anda bir cumhuriyet savaşı içindeyiz. Biz hiçbir zaman akılcılıktan vazgeçmeyiz. Biz orducu sosyalistiz. Bunları çok açık olarak söylüyorum. Her şey dinlenmiş, bütün telefonlar, bütün konuşmalar dinlenmiş... Ve bütün bu dinlemelere bakıyorsunuz. *Hep* *“ben bu işlere karışmam,”* *diyenler Genelkurmay Başkanı olmuşlar.* Cumhuriyet gidiyor diyenler ise, kenarda kalmışlar. Kemalist bir paşa, şener Eruygur, ya da sol kemalist bir paşa, Tuncer Kılıç, Kara Kuvvetleri’nin başına hiç gelememiş. Buna mukabil, yakın zamana bakacak olursak, Doğan Güreş, İsmail Hakkı Karadayı, Kıvrıkoğlu, arkasından Yaşar Paşa, en son olarak da İlker Paşa gelmişler. Hepsi iyi paşalar. Bir de Hilmi Paşa var. Ama o ayrıdır. Bu orduda Hilmi Paşa türü ise azdır. İlker Paşa da çok değerli bir paşadır. Peki, ne dedi Dursun Albay: *“İlahlar kurban istiyorlar.”* Ne dedi Deniz Baykal: *“Kurban isteyen ilahlar Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri içinde de galiba varlar.”* Ben, İlker Paşa’yı böyle görmüyorum. Ama İlker Paşa herhalde, *“bu Tayyip Bey sözünde durmayan bir adam, sağlığı yerinde olmayan bir adam, tutturmuş bir şey, şuna bir kurban vereyim de bundan sonra bir şey istemesin”* hesabı yapmış olabilir. Vecdi Gönül de, Tayyip Erdoğan da,* “verin, verin, verin bize Durmuş Albay’ın kellesini verin”* diye tutturmuşlar. İlker Paşa da, madem *“bir kelle istiyorsun, al”* demiş olabilir.


Nihayetinde paşalarımız paşa oluyorlar belki ama, neticede bürokrasinin içinden yetişiyorlar. *Hiçbir tecrübeleri yok!* İlker Paşa bunu iyi niyetle yapmış olabilir. Ama tecrübesizdir. Askerlikte bunun başka bir izahı yoktur! Ayrıca, koyarsın Dursun Albay’ı karargaha, *“gel, al”* dersin.* “Gel, al, buyrun”* dersin*. Dursun Albay’a bu yapılanlar kabul edilemez; asker sözüne yakışmaz bunlar. Vahim olan budur.* Ama söylediğimiz gibi, bunları büyük bir tecrübesizlikle izah edebiliyoruz.


İlker Başbuğ bunları yaparak İstanbul-Beşiktaş’tan çıkan, Türk ordusuna yönelik husumeti durduracağını hesaplamış olabilir. Peki, bu hesap doğru mudur? Biz bilim adamıyız. Söylediklerimizin ampirik bir temeli var. Bir müddettir Poyrazköy unutulmuştu, şimdi hücuma geçtiler. Demek ki, İlker Paşa’nın hesabı yanlış bir hesaptır. Yüksek komutanlığa arz ederim, çok yanlış yapıyorsunuz. Yanlış hesap Bağdat’tan dönmelidir. Bu ödün yolu, yol değildir. Suçlamaların hiçbir hukuki temeli de yoktur. O halde, Dursun Albay Münih ödünü kurbanıdır. 


Ayrıca ben yıllardır söylerim, niye İstanbul Komutanı Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı olur? Niye olur? Bir tek nedeni vardır: Soğuk Savaş nedeniyledir. Bunları öğreneceksiniz, ben her şeyi öğrendim. üünkü Soğuk Savaş’ta SSCB’nin Bulgaristan üzerinden Türkiye’ye gireceği düşünülüyordu. Bu yüzden en eğitimli askerler Trakya’da, İstanbul’da tutulurdu.* “Düşman”* oradan gelecekti. şimdi orada değil. Oturuyorsunuz İstanbul’da, o kokteyl senin, bu kokteyl benim geziyorsunuz. Başka ne yapıyorsunuz İstanbul’da? Ne yapıyorsunuz? Bana orduyu mu öğreteceksiniz? Kitaplarımda var, Koçzadelerden Ali ile Sabancılar’dan Ali, siz madalya alırken gülüşüyorlardı. Zenginlerin çocuklarının önünde madalya alıp vermekten başka İstanbul’da ne oluyor? İyi kötü savaş tecrübesi olan bir İkinci ordu var, üçüncü ordu var. Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı niye buralardan değil de, İstanbul’dan çıkar.


*Bunları içimiz yanarak anlatıyoruz.* Fethullah Gülen ile mücadele de böyle olmaz. Bir televizyonda da söyledim. Ordu Tv’yi kuracaksın. Evvela bütün subaylarına tarikatları anlatacaksın. Bunları yapacaksın. Ondan sonra tarikatçıları Harp Akademilerinde hoca olarak kullanmayacaksın. Dolayısıyla kendi hocalarını yetiştireceksin. Harp Akademilerini bir fakülte, üniversite haline getireceksin, buralarda kendi kadrolarını yetiştireceksin. Bu kadroları yetiştirmediğiniz takdirde bu işi yapamazsınız. 


Oda Tv’de de çok iyi tespit edildiği gibi, artık ordu mensuplarının, Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın konuşmalarında laisizm sözü geçmiyor. Barzani devletinin kabul edilmiş olması ise net bir durumdur.* Bu, çok vahim bir noktadır.* Ama Yaşar Paşa Hazretleri’nin, İlker Paşa Hazretleri’nin, kurulan Barzani devletinin Türkiye’nin güvenliği için büyük bir tehdit arzettiğine dair tespitleri vardır. Bundan geri dönemezler. Benim de tespitlerim vardır. Ben de bunları çok açık olarak söyledim. *Musul’u almazsanız, Diyarbakır’ı verirsiniz,* dedim. Bugün Diyarbakır’ı veriyorsunuz. Bütün yaptığınız budur. Başka hiçbir şey değil. Diyarbakır’ı Musul’un üzerine veriyorsunuz. 


Daha Obama’nın da istekleri var. Bu da Barzani’nin savunulmasıdır. Bunu evvela PKK’ya teklif ettiler. PKK çok yüksek fiyat istedi. PKK,* “ben oradaki adamlarımı bu işe memur edersem, burada yeni adam isterim”* dedi. *“Bunu karşılıklı oturup görüşmem lazım”* dedi. Bu, yüksek fiyat istemek, demektir. Bunun üzerine* şu anda Diyarbakır’ı Musul üzerine veriyorlar.* Obama’da bunu istiyor. Osmanlılık da budur. Türkiye’yi bir şekilde ortadan kaldırmayı düşünüyorlar. Sınırlar olmayacak; gidecekler, gelecekler…

übür tarafta ne var? şu var: Hatırlayacaksınız, Odatv’ye verdiğim bu mülakattan önce, Madam Cilinton ve arkasından Obama gelince, yepyeni bir Ortadoğu dizayn ediyorlar, demiştim. Bunu da uzak Kanada olarak açıklamıştım. Aynısıdır, sınılar olmayacak. Nitekim bunu yaptılar. 


AKP çok zayıf. Gidiyor. Hüsamettin Cindoruk, seçim sandığına yansıması ne olursa olsun, çok önemli bir iş yaptı. Vidalar oynar. MHP kendisi için çok kazançlı bir yol buldu. CHP, Türkiye’nin en önemli meselelerinden bir olan Kürt meselesinde rahatladı. Eski doğru olmayan çizgilerinden vazgeçti, daha çözüme yakın bir noktaya geldi. 29 Mart seçimleri sonrasında, Obama’nın aklına uyan Tayyip Bey büyük açmazlar içine girdi. Her açılımı bir kapanımdır. Ermenilerle hiçbir şeyi açamayacaktır. Havadaki on kuş için, eldeki iki kuşu da kaybediyor. Hem Azarbeycan’ı, hem İsrail’i kaybediyor. şu anda AKP hiçbir yeni komşuluk elde etmemiştir ama iki komşusunu da kaybetmiştir. Biz, İsrail’i kaybetti diye üzülmüyoruz. Ama 1960’daki askeri darbede İsrail etkisini çok ciddiye almamız lazım. Bakın, ne dedim ben?* İsrail Türkiye’de İsrail’de olduğundan güçlüdür,* dedim. Ertuğrul üzkök, Beşir Esad’a gitti, ne dedi? Beşir Esad ona, *“İsrail’e kötü davranmayın,”* demiş… Hani meşhur bir hikaye vardır, adama ne sorarlarsa sorsunlar hep aynı, ama hep aynı cevabı verir. Bunun üzerine, *“yahu her şey ondan mı ibaret,”* derler. Adam bu sefer de, *“aklımdan hiç çıkmıyor ki,”* cevabını verir. *Hürriyet Gazetesi’nin aklından İsrail hiç çıkmaz.* Aklında hep İsrail vardır. İsrail’in kuruluşu ile Hürriyet’in kuruluşu arasında iki, üç hafta vardır. Hürriyet, bu ülkede İsrail’i yaşatmak için kurulmuş bir gazetedir. şimdi de bunu yapıyor. şu anda da tek bir itirazları var: *“AKP sonsuz iyidir ama bir de İsrail’e iyi davransa. Bu nereden çıktı,”* diyorlar. Başka dertleri yok! Eski TKP’nin kafasında nasıl Moskova varsa, bunların kafasında da Telaviv vardır. Böyle giderlerse düşerler, gazetecilik de yapmıyorlar.

Peki, niye yapıyorlar, sadece Obama için mi? Ben bir televizyonda söyledim, Milliyet’ten Mehmet Tezkan da yazdı. Tayyip Bey’in bütün bu açılımlardaki, saçılımlardaki maksadı cumhurbaşkanlığı seçiminde Kürtler’i yanına almaktır. üok zayıf, Obama ne isterse onu yapacak. Tayyip Erdoğan -ben henüz izin vermedim, çünkü üniversite diplomasını görmedim- cumhurbaşkanı olmak istiyor. Bizim bir vesileyle yakınımız olan Profesör Ergun üzbudun’un AKP için hazırladığı Anayasa Taslağı’nda, cumhurbaşkanlığı için üniversite diploması bir gereklilik olmaktan çıkarılıyor. AKP cumhurbaşkalığıyla ilgili eski düzenlemeyi kaldırmak istiyor. Bunu yapabilirlerse, Tayyip Bey’in cumhurbaşkanlığının önünü açacaklar.* Bütün bu açılımların arkasında cumhurbaşkanlığı meselesi vardır.* Mehmet Tezkan’ın da çok yerinde bir şekilde yazdığı gibi, Abdullah Gül ile Tayyip Erdoğan arasında, kendi partilerinin cumhurbaşkanlığı kavgası başlamıştır. Abdullah Gül’ün tarafında Aydın Doğan, Fethullah Gülen ve İsrail vardır. Tayyip Bey’in tarafında da şimdi Kürtler vardır. Benim _Aforizmalar_’da yazdığım nokta budur. 


Pirüs Zaferi’yle bitirelim (2). Habur Zaferi, Kürtler için Pirüs Zaferi’dir. Habur’un Türkiye’deki etkisi İzmir’in işgaline benzeyebilir. O kadar olmaz. üünkü İzmir’in işgalinin çok özel nedenleri vardır. Ama PKK ve Kürtler de Habur’da bir zafer kazandılar. Devleti felç ettiler, paralize ettiler. Bu tür zaferlere tarihte, Münih’e benzer bir biçimde çok yaygın olarak kullanılır, Pirüs Zaferi deriz. Pirüs, Epir kralıdır. Roma yükselirken Roma’yı yerle bir etmek istemişti. Uzatmayayım, gitti, Roma’yla savaştı; çok büyük zaferler elde etti. Ama bu zaferlerin içinde öylesine yoruldu ki, kendisi düştü. Habur Zaferi’yle Kürtler artık ne olduğunu bilmediğimiz hedeflerinden öylesine uzaklaştılar ki... Bir defa, demokratik cumhuriyet fikrinin artık hiçbir inandırıcılığı kalmadı. Biz yıllardır *Kürt gericiliği ile Türk gericiliğini* birleştirmemek için çalışıyoruz, *şimdi birleştiler.* Kürtler şeriatçıların, tarikatçıların, AKP’cilerin arkasına takıldılar. Bu, onlar için bir yol değildir. Türkiye İşçi Partisi’nin, solun içinden çıktılar. Marx, Engels, Lenin, Stalin, Apo diyorlardı: *“Melsa.”* şimdi solla hiçbir ilgileri yoktur, kendi sollarıyla da bir ilgileri kalmamıştır. Onun için herkesten çok daha fazla kaybettiler. Mhp’yi güçlendiriyorlar. CHP’yi güçlendiriyorlar. Bunlara kötü gözle bakmıyorum. Ama kendi çözümlerini kaybettiler. Artık DTP’ye ciddiyetle bakan bir tek solcu, bir tek cumhuriyetçi bulamazsınız. Onların şu anda iki tane taraftarı vardır. Biri Akın Birdal’dır, diğeri de Ufuk Uras’tır. Bir de Baskin Oran’ı yanlarına alabilirler. Başka kimseleri yoktur. Hiçbir şey kazanmadılar. Buna Pirüs Zaferi deriz. Bir şey elde ederken kendini bitirmedir. *Kürt hareketi kendini bitirdi.* Yeniden doğacaktır ve başka bir şekilde olacaktır. Bugün Silivri’de, mahkemenin önünde gösteri yapıyorlar. Yarın Türk solu biraz daha büyüyünce onu da yapamazlar. Biz Türkiye İşçi Partisi olarak, sonra Toplumsal Kurtuluş olarak, Kürtleri ilericiliğe doğru çekerken çok güçlüydük. Kürtler ise hiçbir zaman bugünkü kadar güçsüz olmadılar. AKP’nin elinde olan devleti paralize ettiler; felce uğrattılar. Ama Habur Zaferi, tıpkı İzmir İşgali gibi, Türkler’in onurunu kırdı. Bütün bunlar doğru. Bununla birlikte, ben hiç ciddiye almam bunları, yapılan anketlerde oy potansiyellerini sadece binde bir arttırabildikleri söyleniyor; yüzde bir bile arttıramamışlar. Bu, en talihli oldukları zamandaki durumlarıdır. Bu onlar için çok kötü bir durumdur. 


*Albay Dursun üiçek’in “ilahlar kurban istiyor” denilerek verilmesi, bir bakıma hapse konulmasına razı olunması, ordu hiyerarşisi içinde kopmalara ya da sarsılmalara yol açar mı?*

Bir defa resmi görün, gözlerinizi açın. İlker Paşa Hazretleri için ne büyük talihsizlik.* Cumhuriyet tarihinde ilk defa sokaklarda, Türk Ordusunun aleyhine serbestçe nümayişler yapılıyor.* Kim olduğu belli olmayan Berat adlı, Star Gazetesi’nin bir yazarı, bir sahne olduğu intibasını verecek biçimde Tayyip Erdoğan’ın önünde, *“Genelkurmay Başkanı’nı at”* diyor. Demek ki, şu anda Türk Ordusunu taşlamak, aşağılamak üzere bir kampanya var. Bu kampanya açık bir nümayişe dönüşmüştür. 


Televizyonlarda, gazetelerde, sokaklarda bu var. Bu varsa, komuta kademesinin bundan zarar görmesini hiçkimse önleyemez. Bunlar Türk Ordusunun prestijini çok kötü bir biçimde tahrip eder. 1950’li yıllarda bu olmadı. Türk Ordusu bugün yalnız. Ama bunları yapanların hepsini Türk Ordusu Harp Akademilerinde hoca yapmıştır. Nedir bu?* Türk Ordusunun en yüksek kademesindeki bir insan Metin Heper diyebiliyor. Metin Heper’in AKP sempatizanı olduğunu, yazdıklarının hepsinin yanlış olduğunu takdir edemeyen bir komutanlık ile karşı karşıyayız.* Saçınızı, başınızı yolarsınız. Beni, Yalçın Küçük’ü üniversiteden her seferinde Türk Ordusu attı. Türk Ordusu attı Korkut Boratav’ı, Alparsla Işıklı’yı üniversiteden. Ama Türk Ordusu, bugün üniversitede olup da ona her kürsüden küfredenlerden bir tanesine dokunmadı. Bu söylediklerime oturun ağlayın. Böylesine bir ordumuz var. 


üok şükür, şu sıralarda halk kendi kendine güvenmeye başladı. İkincisi, Türk Ordusunun en yüksek komutanı, *“ben konuşurum”* diyen komutanı,* “Dursun Albay’ı teslim edin”* diyen zat ile makamlıklar Beşiktaş’ında konuşurken, o değerli albayın İstanbul Beşiktaş’ta saatlerce bekletilmesi; benim imzam değil, ben yapmadım demesine rağmen yargılanması; yargılanmaya hapishane bavuluyla gelmesi; *“ilahlar kurban istiyorlar”* demesi, Türk Ordusuna çok zarar verir. Pek çok subay buna çok üzülür. Halk da çok üzülür. *Bunun bir tek faydası vardır: Halk kendisini kurtarmaya çalışır.* 


Bir müddet önce Odatv’ye de söylemiştim: *“Türk ordusu Cumhuriyeti kurtarmayı bıraksın, kendini kurtarsın.”* üyle görünüyor ki, bu konuda da bir eğitimi, birikimi yoktur. İftar yemekleriyle, ikide bir Diyarbakır’a seyahat yapmakla bir yere gidemezsiniz. Biz bunları söyledik. Buradan bir şey çıkmaz. Ordu Tv’yi kuracaksınız. Yeniden başlayacaksınız. Kemalistlerden, sol kemalistlerden, sosyalistlerden korkmayacaksınız. Harp Akademilerini bir üniversite kurumu haline getireceksiniz. Ve bizim kitaplarımızı okuyacaksınız. Bunun dışında bir kurtuluşunuz yoktur. Bunları çok açık olarak söylüyorum. şu anda, umutsuz olmak için ise hiçbir neden yoktur. Cumhuriyet büyük bir tehdit altındadır ama o cumhuriyetin kendini tazeleyeceğine, yeniden kurulacağına dair çok ciddi işaretler de vardır. Bugün buradayız. 
Bizim geliştirdiğimiz teoremler vardır. CHP’nin prestiji düşük, güvenirliği azsa, ordu müdahale eder. Yüksek komutanlar güven vermiyorlarsa, genç subaylar yukarıya doğru çıkarlar. Bunlar teoremdir. Ama henüz bu teoremleri düşleyecek düzeyde değiliz, bunlar için vakit henüz erkendir. Ben Münih teslimatını çok üzücü, çok yanlış bulmakla birlikte, bunu vahim bir hal olarak da görmüyorum. Nihayet, bir kurban verilmiştir. Hepimiz hapis yattık, Dursun Albay da ikinci olarak hapis yatacaktır. Ama çıkar, bizleri inandırmıştır ki, o belge onun değildir. Onun olsa da, o belge hapse girmek için bir neden değildir. O belgenin içinde bir şey yoktur; belge Türkçe dahi değildir. Onu bir devlet memuru yazmaz. Dolayısıyla üzücüdür ama telafisi mümkündür.

*Hocam, biraz az önce Albay Dursun üiçek’in tekrar serbest bırakıldığı açıklandı. Bu haber röportajın daha önceki bölümlerinde formüle ettiğiniz düşüncelerinizde bir değişikliğe gitmenize yol açacak mı?*

Hayır, ama gelen haber sevindiricidir. Daha önce dile getirdiğim tespitlerim ise hala geçerlidir. üiçek’in salıverilmesi, onunla ve üzerinde imzası bulunduğu iddia edilen belgeyle ilgili düşüncelerimizin de doğru olduğunu göstermektedir. Dursun Albay’ın mahkeme heyetince oybirliğiyle salıverilmesini, Beşiktaş ve Silivri’de hukukun hala uygulanabileceğine dair bir işaret olarak da görülebilir. 

*Röportajı bitirirken eklemek istediğiniz son bir sözünüz var mı, Hocam?* 

*Türk İslamı* *"rahim" ve "rahman"* *kelimelerini çizmiş durumdadır.* Bir yanıyla bir* "aydın savaşı"* var; Fethullah Gülen Tarikatı kendisini münevver farz ile aydına, acımasızca ve insafsızca hücum etmektedir. Kemalist ve sol kemalist aydını kazımak istemektedir. İslamistler, Türk Yargı Kurumu'na ahlak ve hukuk dışı bir taarruz halindedirler. İslam ve Gülen Tarikatı, Türk Ordusu'nu hile ve desise ile çökertmek emel ve amelindedir. Beydudedir. Zafer, ucu görülmüştür, kemalizm'dedir ve sol-kemalizm'dedir. Türk Ordusu, muzaffer cephede'dir.

*Odatv.com*

*1-* *Münih Anlaşması:* Münih Antlaşması, İngiltere, Fransa, İtalya ve Almanya arasında üekoslovakya'nın Südet bölgesinin Almanya'ya verilmesini öngören 29 Eylül 1938 tarihli antlaşmadır. Südetler, üekoslavakya'nın stratejik öneme sahip bir bölgesiydi. Büyük bir silah fabrikası olan Skoda bu bölgedeydi. 2.5 miyon Almanca konuşan nüfusa sahip olan bölge, Versay Antlaşmasının Ulusların Kendi Kaderini Tayin Hakkı kuralına göre, Almanya'nın kontrolü altında olmalıydı. Konferansın amacı Südet Krizi nedeniyle bir Avrupa savaşını önlemekti ve bölgenin neredeyse tamamının Almanya'ya teslim edilmesiyle sonuçlandı. Bu, Yatıştırma Politikasının en bariz örneği oldu. üekoslavakya konferansa çağrılmadığı için anlaşma üekler tarafından Münih Diktesi olarak adlandırılmaktadır. Hatta çoğu zaman Münih İhaneti olarak da isimlendirirler zira üekoslavakya'nın Fransa'yla, Fransa'nın da İngiltere'yle askeri ittifakı vardı ve bunlar konferansta hiç gündeme gelmedi.

*2-* *Pirüs Zaferi:* *Pirus zaferi*, çok büyük kayıplar sonucunda kazanılan zafer anlamına gelir. 280 ve 279 yıllarında Epirus'lu PirusRoma'ya saldırdı ve ne pahasına olursa olsun savaşı kazanmak için herşeyi feda eder. Sonunda Pirus savaşı kazanır, ancak 8 ünite filin desteklediği ordusunun tamamını kaybeder. Savaşı kazanmıştır, ama yanında koskoca ordudan arta kalan üç-beş çapulcudan fazlası kalmamıştır. Pirus’un bu zaferin ardından “tanrım, bir daha böyle bir zafer verme” dediği söylenir. Pirus Zaferi aslında *yenilmeye mahkum galibiyetler*i anlatmak için kullanılır...Bu olaya atfen, benzer şekilde kazanılan savaşlara Pirus zaferi denir.

*14 Kasım 2009*

----------


## bozok

*Aramıza hoş geldiniz* 


Telefonu neredeyse yıllardır dinlenen, bu dinlemeler, özel hayatın gizliliği konusunda hiç bir titizlik gösterilmeden ilgili ilgisiz bir takım iddianamelere *''suç delili''* diye konulan, yasada açık hüküm olmasına rağmen neden, hangi şüpheyle ve ne süreyle dinlendiğine dair kendisine hiç bir resmi tebligat yapılmamış sıradan bir vatandaşım. 


Bu dinlemelerin iddia olunan *“suçlarla”* *(ki onların da ne kadar suç olduğu tartışılır)* ilgili olmayan özel bölümlerini olduğu gibi iddianame malzemesi yapan savcılarla, bu konuşmaları sapık bir zevkle olduğu gibi yayımlayan iki *“büyük gazete”* müsveddesini dava ettim.


Aylardır mahkemelerde sürünmekteyim. Ortada henüz eşten dosttan borç alarak yaptığım devasa mahkeme masraflarından başka somut bir gelişme bulunmamaktadır. Bir yıldan uzun bir süredir sürdürdüğüm hukuk mücadelesinde elde edebildiğim tek somut sonuç, savcıların da normal vatandaşlar gibi asliye mahkemelerine şikayet edilebileceğine dair Yargıtay içtihatıdır ki onu da davayı direkt Yargıtay’da açtığım için kendi *“uyanıklığıma”* borçluyum.


ünceden, *(“ünceden” derken, 12 Kasım 2009 tarihi öncesinden bahsediyorum; çünkü bu tarihte dinlemelerin hangi boyuta ulaştığı ortaya çıktı)* herkes bu talihsiz durumun sadece *“Ergenekoncu”* tabir edilen *“vur abalıya”* vatandaşların başına geldiğini zannetmekte ve kurduklarını zannettikleri dengeler içinde mutlu mesut yaşayıp gitmekteydi.


*Ama şimdi ortaya çıkan korkunç tablo göstermektedir ki herkes ama herkes, hatta bu dinlemelerin altında imzası olan yargıçlar bile dinlenilmiş…*


*İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı, sicil amirleri konumunda bulunduğu savcılar tarafından dinletilmiş!*


*Yargıtay binası, dinleme konusunda yetkisi olamayan ama el altından bir yönetmelik değişikliği yaparak kendi kendine yetki ihdas eden Adalet Bakanlığı tarafından dinletilmiş!*


Bu cerahat deşildikçe kimbilir ardından daha neler çıkacak. Belki de bu sayede koskoca askerlerin, yargıçların, iş adamlarının, gazetecilerin memleketin başına gelen bu kadar zillete neden sessiz kaldıklarını öğrenmiş olacağız. Belli ki herkes, birilerinin elinde özel telefon konuşmalarının olduğunu biliyor; dolayısıyla korkuyorlar.


Büyük skandalın birinci derece muhataplarından olan Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanı Fethi şimşek, tepkilerin giderek yükselmesi üzerine olayın patlak verdiği akşamüzeri alelacele basın toplantısı düzenledi. TİB’de yapılan dinlemelerin sadece ceza kovuşturmaları ile ilgili olduğunu savunan şimşek, *“Başbakan 6 yıl boyunca yargı kararı olmadan dinlenmiş, şimdi bunu tartışıyorsunuz”* diyerek da haddi olamayan bir siyasi mülahazaya girdi. Sen bir bürokratsın, sana mı kalmış Başbakan’ı savunmak?


Kaldı ki şimşek’in *“Dinlemeler, ceza soruşturmaları kapsamında soruşturma mercilerince alınan kararlar üzerine aidiyet numaraları belirtilen kolluk kuvvetlerince kendi birimlerinde yapılmaktadır. Hakim kararı olmadan, cumhuriyet savcısı talebi olmadan dinleme yapılması mümkün değildir”* şeklindeki açıklaması da rezaletin büyüklüğünü örtmüyor, aksine derinleştiriyor.


Yine kendi olayımdan örnek verecek olursam, Ergenekon iddianamesinin ek delilleri arasında telefonlarımın dinlenmesini onaylayan bir hakim kararı var. Bir bayan hakim, savcılıktan gelen talep doğrultusunda dinlenilme kararına 4 ayda bir *“üankaya noteri”* gibi *“oluru”* basmış. Ortada ne savcılığın bu dinlemeyi hangi gerekçe ile yapmak istediğine dair, ne de hakimin bu gerekçeyi merak ettiğine dair herhangi bir yazışma yok. Savcılık *“tak”* diye istemiş, hakim *“şak”* diye yapmış. şimdi böyle bir dinleme kararı yasal prosedüre uygun mu olmuş oluyor? Ayrıca, soruşturma çoktan tamamlanıp iddianame mahkemeye teslim edildiği halde dinlemenin sona erdirildiğine dair bana bir tebligatta bulunulmuş da değil.


Ya Adalet Bakanlığı’nın açıklamasına ne dersiniz?


*Açıklamanın en çarpıcı yanı, bu skandal vesilesiyle hakimlerin dinlenildiğinin itiraf edilmesidir.*


Adalet Bakanlığı, *‘merdi kıpti misali şecaat arz ederken sirkatin söylüyor’* ve *“Sadece 69 hakim ve savcı dinlenildi”* diyor.


*ünemli bir şey yok yani…*


Bu vesileyle bunu da öğrendiğimiz iyi oldu.


Yarın o hakim ve savcıların kim oldukları ve hangi şüpheyle dinlemeye alındıkları da ortaya çıkar. Acaba aralarında Deniz Feneri yargıçları da var mı?


Sözün özü;


*Aramıza hoş geldiniz Sayın devlet büyükleri…*


*Vatandaşa yapılana sessiz kalırsanız olacağı budur…*



yazan : *Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / 14.11.2009 / kentgazetesi.com*

----------


## bozok

*Yeniden Ergenekon davası*


*Cüneyt üLSEVER*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*17.11.2009*





*ERGENEKON davası olarak bilinen davada, defalarca yazdığım gibi, gerçekten suçlu olduklarına inandıklarım olduğu gibi neden bu davada yer aldıklarını bir türlü anlayamadığım insanlar da var.*


Dava sırasında zaman zaman *hukuk dışına* çıkıldığına dair güçlü kanaatim olduğunu da birkaç kez yazdım. 


Değil *hukuk*, en basit *ahlak* kurallarını bile hiçe sayarak telefonlarımı* dinleyenler* için bile *hukukun üstünlüğüne* dayalı bir yargılama yapılması gerektiğini de bu köşede birkaç kez ifade ettim. 

** * **

*İşçi Partisi*’nin genel politikaları ile benim dünya algılamam çok fazla uyuşmaz. Ayrıca, özellikle *28 şubat* döneminde *İşçi Partisi*’nin *askerin siyasete müdahalesinden* yana tavır alması beni çok rahatsız etmiş, zaman zaman partinin genel başkanı *Doğu Perinçek* ile açık çatışmalarımız olmuştu.

Ancak, şimdi kendisinin ve partisinin düştüğü *mağdur* duruma bigane kalmayı kendime yedirmemem lazımdı.

Bunun için, birkaç gazeteciye yaptığı gibi, *İşçi Partisi* Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Av. *Hasan Basri üzbey* beni de Silivri’de davayı izlemeye davet edince, sitemli davetini kabul ettim. *üzbey* haklı idi, medya hem *İşçi Partisi*’nin, hem yayın organı *Aydınlık*’ın iddialarını yeterince dile getirmiyordu. Hem de medya Türkiye tarihinde bir dönüm noktası olan Ergenekon davasına ilgisini giderek kaybediyordu. Duruşmanın 123. oturumunu 13 Kasım 2009 Cuma günü izledim.

Silivri’deki salonun oldukça konforlu olduğu ve hakimlerin sanıklara büyük özgürlük tanıdığı konusunda sanık avukatları da hemfikir. 

Onların derdi, davanın salondaki yargıç ve savcıları aşarak bir *hukuk davası* olmaktan çıkıp *siyasi dava* haline dönüşmesi!


** * **

Ergenekon davası “darbecilere” karşı açıldığı halde davanın doğrudan *siyasetin akışını* değiştirenlere *(28 şubat)* veya siyasete doğrudan müdahale eden *muhtıra* verenlere *(27 Nisan)* dokunmaması, davada hiç *“Amerikancı”* sanığın bulunmamasıilgimi çekmiş, bu durumu da eski makalelerimde vurgulamıştım. 

Bugüne dek aksine bir ipucu bulamadım.

Nitekim, *Doğu Perinçek* de 13 Kasım günü Silivri’de yaptığı açıklamalarda *dava* ve etrafındaki *gelişmelerin* (örn: bazı yargıç ve savcıların dinlenmesi) *BOP Eşbaşkanlığı* tarafından yönlendirilen *“Beşiktaş Terör ürgütü”* tarafından yönetildiğini iddia ediyordu.

*Soner Yalçın* da derin bir araştırmaya dayanan *“Bu Dinciler O Müslümanlara Benzemiyor”* (Doğan Kitap-Kasım 2009) adlı kitabında *Ergenekon* ile zamanında komünizme karşı mücadele savaşında “dincileri” de kullanan *Gladio* ile hiçbir alaka olmadığını söylüyor.

*Yalçın, Ergenekon davası*nda yargılanan insanların tek *ortak paydasının* ilgi çekici bir şekilde *“anti Amerikancı”*lıkları olduğunu vurguluyor.

*Soner Yalçın* ayrıca isim bazında *“Amerikancı dincileri”* irdeliyor.

Ona göre, Ergenekon davası “ılımlı İslam” politikalar izleyen Hükümet’in Ortadoğu’da daha aktif rol alması için engelleri bertaraf etmeyi hedefliyor.

** * **

Kimlerin *suçlu*, kimlerin *suçsuz* olduğuna *yüce yargı* karar verecek. Ancak, “suç dünyası”ndan insanlar ile “parti liderlerini” bir araya getiren davanın nasıl akla karayı ayırt edeceği büyük merakımı çekiyor.

Son sözüm *köşe yazarı* arkadaşlara: Dava hakkında kanaatiniz hangi yönde olursa olsun bu ‘*tarihi dava*’yı muhakkak en az bir *celse* izleyin! 


...

----------


## bozok

*İhbarcı subay gizli soruşturmacı mı?* 

*18.11.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcılara ihbar mektuplarını yazan meçhul subayın, gizli soruşturmacı olarak görevlendirilmiş olabileceği öne sürüldü*

Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcılara ihbar mektuplarını yazan meçhul subayın, gizli soruşturmacı olarak görevlendirilmiş olabileceği öne sürüldü. 

Milliyet'in haberine göre Eski Cumhuriyet Savcısı Gültekin Avcı, Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in ıslak imzasının bulunduğu öne sürülen “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı” belgesiyle, üiçek’in bilgisayarının da aralarında bulunduğu hard disklerden kurtarıldığı belirtilen belgeleri Ergenekon savcılarına ilettiği iddia edilen ihbarcı subayın “gizli soruşturmacı” olabileceğini söyledi. 



Avcı, Ergenekon savcılarına ihbar mektuplarını gönderen ve TSK’da görevli bir subay olduğu belirtilen meçhul kişinin, gizli soruşturmacı olarak görevlendirilebileceğini belirterek, şöyle konuştu:

*‘Bu yol ABD’de var’* 

“İhbar mektubunu gönderen kişi subaysa, TSK içinde illegal bir yapılanma olduğunu ifade ediyorsa ve suça karışmamışsa, Cumhuriyet savcıları ile görüşüp gizli soruşturmacı olarak görevlendirilebilir. Bu yol, yasalarımızda örgütsel suçlarla ilgili meşru bir yol olarak öngörülmüştür. Bu yollar Amerika’da, Avrupa ülkelerinde de var. Bu kişi suç işlememek kaydıyla gizli soruşturmacı olarak görev yapabilir. İhbar mektupları cumhuriyet savcısı için hakikatin araştırılması açısından bir vaka. İhbar mektuplarının içe-riğine bakınca üiçek imzalı ıslak belgeyi güçlendirdiği görülüyor. Cumhuriyet savcısı, ihbar mektuplarının içeriği ıslak imzayı güçlendirdiği için işin hakikatini araştırmakla görevlidir. İhbarcı kişi bu konuda savcılığa yardımcı olmakta kararlıysa, savcılık tarafından 139. madde işletilebilir.”

*Gizli soruşturmacı nedir?*

Gizli soruşturmacı görevlendiril-mesini düzenleyen Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu’nun 139. maddesi şöyle:

- Soruşturma konusu suçun işlendiği hususunda kuvvetli şüphe sebeplerinin bulunması ve başka surette delil elde edilememesi halinde hakim veya gecikmesinde sakınca bulunan hallerde cumhuriyet savcısı kararı ile kamu görevlileri gizli soruşturmacı olarak görevlendirilebilir.

- Soruşturmacının kimliği değiştirilebilir. Bu kimlikle hukuki işlemler yapılabilir. Kimliğin oluşturul-ması ve devamı için zorunlu olması durumunda gerekli belgeler hazırlana-bilir, değiştirilebilir ve kullanılabilir.

- Soruşturmacı görevlendirilmesine ilişkin karar ve diğer belgeler ilgili cumhuriyet başsavcılığında muhafaza edilir. Soruşturmacının kimliği, görevin sona ermesinden sonra da gizli tutulur.

- Soruşturmacı, faaliyetlerini izlemekle görevlendirildiği örgüte ilişkin her türlü araştırmada bulunmak ve bu örgütün faaliyetleri çerçevesinde işlenen suçlarla ilgili delilleri toplamakla yükümlüdür.

- Soruşturmacı, görevini yerine getirirken suç işleyemez ve görevlendirildiği örgütün işlemekte olduğu suçlardan sorumlu tutulamaz.

- Soruşturmacı görevlendirilmesi suretiyle elde edilen kişisel bilgiler, görevlendirildiği ceza soruşturması ve kovuşturması dışında kullanılamaz.

*O mektup kimseye gitmemiş*

Albay Dursun üiçek tarafından hazırlandığı iddia edilen “İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı”nın altında bulunan imzayla ilgili tartışmalar sürerken ortaya çıkan yeni mektup tartışma yarattı. Ancak liderler, kendilerine de gönderildiği öne sürülen mektup ve ekindeki belgeden haberdar olmadıklarını açıkladı.

ünceki gün ortaya çıkan ve ekindeki CD’de Genelkurmay’dan “kurtarılan” bazı belgeler olduğu söylenen mektubu yazan “meçhul ihbarcı”, kaybolmaması için mektubu çeşitli yerlere gönderdiğini belirtti. Söz konusu kişi, Ergenekon savcılarının yanı sıra mektubun Cumhurbaşkanlığı, Başbakanlık, Adalet Bakanlığı ve muhalefet liderlerine de gönderildiğini kaydetti.

Ancak ihbarcının “gönderildi” dediği isimler, böyle bir belgenin kendilerine ulaşmadığını kaydetti.

ünceki gün Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ve MHP lideri Devlet Bahçeli’nin açıklamaları ardından dün Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül de, “Hayır, bana gelmiş herhangi bir CD veya mektup söz konusu değil. Bugün (önceki gün) özel kalemime de sordum. Herhangi bir şey bize gelmiş değil” açıklamasını yaptı. 


...

----------


## bozok

*İşte o fezleke* 

*18.11.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*İşte 10 hakim ve savcının dinleme fezlekesi...* 

10 hakim ve savcının dinleme fezlekesini CNN TüRK ele geçirdi. 

Belgelere göre, Ergenekon savcıları "Ergenekon terör örgütü" üyesi oldukları gerekçesiyle dinlenen hakim ve savcılar "yeterli delil bulunamadığı" yönündeki fezlekeyi Adalet Bakanlığı'na gönderdi. Adalet Bakanlığı'nın yanıtı ise kafa karıştırdı. 

Başsavcılıktan 20 Nisan 2009'da Adalet Bakanlığı Ceza İşleri Müdürlüğü'ne gönderilen fezlekede, son dönemde dinlendiği ortaya çıkan İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin'in imzasının bulunmaması ise dikkat çekti. Oysa, bakanlık genelgesinde hakim ve savcılarla ilgili yazışmaların başsavcılıklar aracılığıyla yapılması gerektiği vurgulanıyor.

*Dinlenen hakim ve savcılar şöyle:*

ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu- Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Savcısı
Osman Kaçmaz- Sincan Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı
Hakan Kızılarslan- Ankara Cumhuriyet Savcısı
Mahmut Kaya- Ankara hakimi
Kadir ünal- Bursa Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı
Hamdi ünal Karabeyoğlu- Yalova Başsavcısı
Yılmaz Güven- Eskişehir Vergi Mahkemesi üyesi
Mecit Ceylan- şişli Başsavcıvekili
Ali üakır- Bakırköy savcısı 
Murat Yiğit- İstanbul savcısı

*Başsavcılık: "Dinleme yapıldı"*

Başsavcılıktan bakanlığa gönderilen fezlekede, 10 isim sıralandıktan sonra, "Bu bilgiler çerçevesinde Adalet Bakanlığı Teftiş Kurulu Başkanlığı'nca görevlendirilen müfettişler tarafından soruşturma başlatıldığı, adalet müfettişlerinin talepleri üzerine ilgili mahkemelerden iletişimin tespiti ve kayda alınması kararları verildiği ve bu kararlar çerçevesinde iletişimin tespiti ve kayda alınması işlemlerinin yapıldığı anlaşılmıştır" deniliyor.

*"Gereği yapılsın"*

Fezlekenin devamında, "Yapılan inceleme sonucu, mevcut delillere göre, Cumhuriyet Savcılığımızda soruşturmanın yürütülmesinin mümkün bulunmadığı, bu konuda gereğinin Adalet Bakanlığı Ceza İşleri Müdürlüğü'nce yapılması gerektiği kanaatine ulaşılmıştır" deniliyor.

Söz konusu fezlekenin altında savcılar Ercan şafak ve Fikret Secen'in imzaları bulunuyor, başsavcı Engin'in ise imzası bulunmuyor.

*"Eminağaoğlu dışında delil yok"*

Fezlekede, ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu dışındakiler hakkında bir delil bulunamadığı belirtiliyor: "Adı geçen yargı mensuplarının tamamının birinci sınıfa ayrılmış ve çoğunun da ağır ceza merkezlerinde görevli olması, keza fiillerinin suç teşkil etmesi halinde bu suçları görevle ilgili ve görev sırasında işlediklerinin anlaşılması, ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu dışındakilerin CMK 250. maddesi dışındaki suçlardan birini işledikleri yolunda yeterli delil bulunmaması nazara alındığında, soruştırma evrakının gereğinin takdir ve ifa için Adalet Bakanlığı'na gönderilmesi gerekmektedir." 

Adalet Bakanlığı'ndan hakim üetin şen imzasıyla Başsavcılığa gönderilen cevapta ise, "İlgili yasada geçen hakim ve savcılarına yönelik iddia edilen Ergenekon terör örgütüne üye olmak ve bilerek bu örgüte yardım etmek suçlarından, soruşturmanın suçu işleyenin sıfatına bakılmaksızın, ilgili cumhuriyet başsavcılığınca yürütüleceği açıkça anlaşılmaktadır. Bu bakımdan ilgili yasada geçen hakim ve savcılar hakkında görev alanınıza giren bu suçlar bakımından Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınızca gereğinin takdir ve ifasıyla yapılacak olan işlem sonucunun Genel Müdürlüğümüze bildirilmesini rica ederim" denildi.


...

----------


## bozok

*Star'dan Yalan Haber Furyasına Bir Katkı Daha*


*Açık İstihbarat*
*13.11.2009*




_İşçi Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ve Ergenekon Davasında Doğu Perinçek’in müdafiilerinden Av. Hasan Basri üzbey, bugün yaptığı basın açıklamasında, bazı basın organlarında yayımlanan “Doğu Perinçek, Danıştay Sanığı Osman Yıldırım’a 2 Milyon Dolar Teklif Etti” haberinin gerçek dışı olduğunu belirtti. üzbey’in açıklaması şöyle;_


Bazı gazete ve internet sitelerinde İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görülmekte olan I. Ergenekon Davası’nın 10 Kasım 2009 günlü duruşmasında, Danıştay sanıklarından Osman Yıldırım’ın “_Doğu Perinçek ifademi değiştirmem için bana 2 milyon dolar teklif etti_” dediği şeklinde bütünüyle gerçek dışı, kasıtlı, yalan haberler yer almıştır. 

Bu yalan ve etik dışı haber, örneğin yandaş gazete Star’da “_Perinçek’ten ahlaksız teklif_” başlığı ile verilebilmiştir.


Oysa 10 Kasım 2009 günlü duruşmada ne Osman Yıldırım, ne de başka bir sanık haberde belirtildiği biçimde beyanda bulunmuş değildir. Duruşmanın sabahki bölümünde, sanık Osman Yıldırım'ın sorgusu devam ederken, yalanlarına tepki göstererek söz alan Danıştay sanıklarından Erhan Timuroğlu, Osman Yıldırım'ın duruşma salonu koridorunda *"Bize 2 Milyon dolar versinler, ifademi düzelteyim"* dediğini bunu görevli Astsubay Levent'in de duyduğunu açıkladı. 

Bu beyanların ardından, Osman Yıldırım ve Erhan Timuroğlu'nun, Doğu Perinçek'ten söz etmemelerine karşın bazı medya organlarının "_Osman Yıldırım; 'Doğu Perinçek ifademi değiştirmem için bana 2 milyon dolar teklif etti' dedi_" biçiminde haber yayımladıkları öğrenilmiştir.


Duruşma salonunda bulunan muhabirlerle yapılan görüşmelerde, *beyanlar sırasında duruşmayı izlemeyen, basın odasında bulunan bir kısım muhabirin yarım yamalak duyumlarla gerçeğe uyarsız haber yaparak merkezlerine gönderdikleri* tespit edilmiştir. 


Geçeğin ortaya çıkması üzerine bu yanlış haberi yapan muhabirlerden *Doğan Haber Ajansı ve Milliyet gazetesi muhabirleri derhal düzeltme haberi yapmışlar* ve merkezlerine göndermişlerdir. Doğan Haber Ajansı, düzeltmeyi abonelerine göndermiş, yanlış haberi yayına sokan beş haber portalı haberlerini düzeltmişlerdir.


Muhabirlerin uyarılmasının ardından, duruşmanın öğleden sonra yapılan bölümüne başlanırken söz alan İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek'in müdafiilerinden Av. Hasan Basri üzbey, Yıldırım ve Timuroğlu'nun beyanlarını anımsatarak, bu beyanlarda Sayın Perinçek'in adının geçmemesine karşın gerçeğe aykırı haber yapan basın mensuplarını uyarmıştır.


*Gerçek budur!* Bu gerçek davayı izleyen muhabirlerin bilgisi dahilindedir. Buna karşın duruşma salonunda veya başka bir yerde söylenmemiş sözler, söylenmiş gibi Sayın Doğu Perinçek’in kişilik haklarına saldırı malzemesi haline getirilmiştir. Bunun yayıncılık etiği ile ilgisi olamaz.

Bu yalan ve iftira niteliğindeki sözde haberleri yayımlayanlar hakkında yasal işlemleri başlatmış bulunuyoruz. 



İşçi Partisi

----------


## bozok

*Hrant Dink Ailesi ve Yakın Arkadaşları*


*Emcet Olcaytu* 
*Aydınlık*
*16.11.2009*





Yandaş medyada Hrant Dink’in kaç tane yakın arkadaşı var?  
Başta Etyen Mahcupyan olmak üzere, ben diyeyim otuz, siz deyin elli. Zaman, Bugün, Aksiyon gibi Fethullahçı gazete ve dergiler, Taraf, Sabah, Yeni şafak, Star, Vakit gibi yandaş gazetelerde toplam kaç *“köşe”* yazarı var? 

Mesela Sabah gazetesini açalım: Spor yazarları hariç her gün en az on* “köşe yazısı”* var. üstelik *“köşekapmaca”* oynar gibi, haftanın farklı günlerinde değişik kişiler yazıyor. Kısacası, bir gazetede yirmiye yakın (belki daha fazla) köşe yazarı var. Cumartesi, Pazar ilavelerindeki köşe yazıları bu sayının dışında.  
Sonuç olarak, bu gazete ve dergilerde yüz elli civarında* “köşe yazarı”*nın en az elli tanesi, çeşitli vesilelerle, Hrant Dink’in *“yakın arkadaşı”* olduğunu belirtmişti. 

*YER YARILDI, YERİN DİBİNE GEüTİLER* 
Hrant Dink’in *“yakın arkadaşı”* olan bu muhteremler Ergenekon tertibinden aldıkları cesaretle, her fırsatta _“Hrant Dink’i Ergenekon örgütü öldürdü”_ deyÃ» yazıp çiziyor, her duruşma öncesinde ve sonrasında koro halinde tempo tutarak bağırıyorlardı.  
*Taa ki Dink ailesi, o “meşum” dilekçeyi mahkemeye verene kadar…* 
Ne zaman ki Hrant Dink’in eşi Rakel Dink,  
_“Devletin güvenlikten ve istihbarattan sorumlu birimlerinin, cinayette önemli rolü, payı ve hatta katkısı vardır”_  
tespitini içeren dilekçeyi mahkemeye verdiğini açıkladı…  
*İşte o andan itibaren, “Hrant Dink’in candostuyum, en yakın arkadaşıydım, çok yakındık, kardeşten ileriydik, yediğimiz içtiğimiz bile ayrı gitmezdi” diyen bilumum “dostu, arkadaşı, yoldaşı” her iki anlamda da yerin dibine geçti.*  
Zannım o ki, “yer yarıldı da yerin dibine girdiler!” Ve yine zannım o ki, emniyet ve istihbarat birimlerindeki “F tipi örgüt” karşısında utançtan “yerin dibine geçtiler.” Ve dahi hem büyük, hem küçük dillerini yuttular! Söyleyen dilleri söylemez oldu. Bin bir çeşit kalemleri oduna kesti! 

*DİNK AİLESİ DİLEKüESİNDE NELER DİYOR* 
Milliyet gazetesinin 12 Ekim 2009 günü özetleyerek açıkladığı dilekçede Dink ailesinin şu tespitleri yer alıyor: 
Duruşmalar boyunca sessiz ve edilgen olan savcı, sadece bizim taleplerimizin reddi için söz almaktadır. 
Kimi görevliler, kendilerini adeta mahkemenin üstünde görerek, mahkemeye saygısızlık ettikleri gibi, görevlerini kötüye kullanmakta, mahkemeye yetersiz cevaplar vermektedir. 
Celalettin Cerrah’ın, İstihbarat şube Müdürü İlhan Güler’in, İstihbarat Daire Başkanı Ramazan Akyürek’in Reşat Altay’ın ve Ali üz’ün tanık olarak dinlenmesi talebimiz reddedilmiştir. 
Ortaya çıkan gerçek şudur:  
Devletin güvenlikten ve istihbarattan sorumlu birimlerinin, Hrant Dink cinayetinde önemli rolü, payı ve hatta katkısı vardır. 

üok güçlü ve çok derinde bir irade tarafından, gerçek karartılmaktadır. 

üok derin ve çok güçlü bir irade, yargılamayı sınırlamaktadır.



Dava sadece örgütün tetikçilerden oluşan ayağına kilitlenmiştir.




*DİNK’İN AVUKATLARI DİLEKüEYİ İMZALADI MI…* 


*Ergenekon tertibinde, bütün iftiraları döne-döne, bütün ayrıntıları ile çarşaf çarşaf yayımlayan Fethullahçı ve yandaş gazete ve televizyonlar, Dink ailesinin bu dilekçesini görmezden geldi.*  


Milliyet Gazetesi’ndeki haberde ise, _“Hrant Dink’in eşi Rakel Dink, çocukları Arat, Delal ve Sera ile (Dink’in) kardeşi Hosrof Dink’in mahkemeye sundukları dilekçe”_den söz edilmiş.  


*Anladığım kadarı ile Dink’in avukatları dilekçeyi imzalamamış. Aksine Dink ailesinin avukatlarından Fethiye üetin, “Ergenekon davasında sanık olan pek çok kişinin telefon numaraları, Dink davasındaki sanıkların telefonlarında kayıtlı” iddiasında bulunarak, cinayetin Ergenekon irtibatlı olabileceğini öne sürmüş.* (Habertürk, 13.10.2009) 


Ne diyelim? “Hoş geldin Zekeriya Hanım!” 



*DİLEKüEDE “MEşHUR” İFTAR YEMEğİ VAR MI…* 


Demiştim ya! Dink ailesinin dilekçesi, ne Fethullahçı gazete ve dergilerde, ne de yandaş medyada kendine yer bulamadı.  


Bu yüzden Oda TV’nin internet sitesindeki “Ergenekon iftarı” olarak ünlenen haber içeriği ile Dink davası arasındaki önemli bağlantıya Dink ailesinin dilekçesinde işaret edilip edilmediğini bilmiyorum.  


Bağlantı şu: Emniyet Müdürlüğü İstihbarat şubesi, Beşiktaş Adliyesi’ndeki savcı ve yargıçlara her Ramazan ayında, en az bir gün, iftar vakti yemek veriyormuş ya!  


Beşiktaş Başsavcısı Turan üolakkadı’ya göre bu yemek “geleneksel” imiş ya! 


*“Acaba?” diyorum; Hrant Dink öldürülmeden önce ve öldürüldükten sonraki iftar yemekleri, hangi tarihlerde verildi?*  


Bu yemekler “geleneksel” ve “resmi” olduğuna göre, bunların kayıtları vardır elbette.  


Eh! Hrant Dink ailesi, bazı polislerin tanık olarak dinlenmesini sağlayamamış ama kendilerine samimi olarak, “sonsuz” destek vaat eden Tayyip Erdoğan vasıtası ile bu bilgilere ulaşamazlar mı?  

Mesela son yemekte, adı geçen İstihbarat görevlisi Ali Fuat Yılmazer, yine o yemekte bulunan savcı ya da yargıçlara Dink cinayetinde görevi ihmal nedeniyle kendisi hakkında, müfettişlerin “ön inceleme yapılması” isteğinin, niçin gereksiz olduğunu etraflıca anlatmış olabilir. 




Belki de, kendisinden değil de Dink ailesinin dilekçesinde adı geçen diğer polislerin tanık olarak dinlenmesinden söz açılmıştır. Bana sorarsanız, bu gibi konular hiç konuşulmamıştır. Günün mana ve ehemmiyetine uygun olarak, tekne gezisinde Kanı Karaca’nın sesinden ilahiler okunmuş, iftar sırasında da yemek duası yapılmıştır. Gel gör ki herkesin ağzı, Dink’in “çok yakın arkadaşları”nın ağzı gibi değil ki, Fethullahçıların duasıyla büzülüversin!




*HER KAİDENİN İSTİSNASI, HER İSTİSNANIN BİR MüSTESNASI VARDIR* 
Mesela Alper Görmüş! 

Dink ailesinin dilekçesini elde etmiş ama beğenmemiş olmalı ki, biz faniler için dilekçeyi şöyle aktarmış:  
_“Meselenin daha iyi anlaşılması için hayali bir örnek üzerinden gidelim: Diyelim bir maç sırasında yedek futbolcu, maçtan sonra rakip futbolcuyu, formasının içine gizlediği bıçakla öldürsün. Oracıkta yakalanıp, tutuklansın. Davanın ilerleyen aşamasında, bıçağı masözün temin ettiği, masözün ve katıl zanlısının banka hesaplarında olağanüstü artışlar olduğu ortaya çıksın. Ve şüpheli listesi çığ gibi büyüsün. Karısının ölen futbolcuyla ilişkisi ortaya çıkan teknik direktör. Maçtan bir gün önce teknik direktörle 12 telefon görüşmesi yapan ve ona ‘merak etme, yarın takımın bir, sen iki maç kazanacaksın’ gibi şifreli sözler söyleyen polis şefi. (şimdi) Soru şu: Futbolcu cinayeti davası iki sanıklı olarak açılsa –futbolcu ve masöz– bu arada ölen futbolcunun sevgilisinin şikayetiyle kocası teknik direktör ayrı bir davada yargılansa. Bu davanın, ana davayla birleştirilmesi talebi reddedilse… Ana davaya, ölen futbolcunun ailesini temsilen katılan müdahil avukatların talebi üzerine ifadesi alınan polis şefinin, ‘ben o sözlerimle takımın galibiyetiyle birlikte, teknik direktörün süresinin uzatılmasının neredeyse garanti olacağına işaret ettim. İkinci galibiyetle kast ettiğim budur’ şeklindeki ifadesi inandırıcı bulunsa ve şüpheli sıfatıyla davaya dahil edilmesi talebi reddedilse… Hukuk bilgisi sıfır mertebesinde olan biri (Yani Alper Görmüş) bütün bu olup biteni mantıksız bulsa, ona ‘saçmalama’ diyebilir misiniz?”_ (Taraf, 13 Ekim 2009) 

İlahi Alper Görmüş!

Böyle durumda yapılacak ilk iş, Bakırköy’e telefon edip, acilen ambulans çağırmaktır yahu! Böylesi hepimiz için en iyisi olmaz mı? 


(acikistihbarat.com)

----------


## bozok

*SIGINT İstihbarat ürgütleri ve Ulusal Güvenliğimiz*


*Kıymet Nadir Bindebir*
*Açık İstihbarat*
*17.112009*






1947’de yürürlüğe giren ve ABD, İngiltere, Kanada, Avustralya ve Yeni Zelanda tarafından imzalanan *‘İngiltere/ABD Güvenlik Anlaşması’*nın metni ‘çok gizli’ tutulmuş ve bugüne kadar açıklanmamıştır. 

İngiltere ve ABD ‘öncelikli taraflar’ (first parties), diğer ülkeler ‘ikinci taraflar’dır (second parties). 

İkincil ülkeler tarafından toplanan ham istihbarat, birincil ülkeler tarafından değerlendirilir, işleme tabi tutulur. 

Anlaşmanın içeriğinin bir kısmı ‘International Regulations on SIGINT’(SIGINT ile İlgili Uluslararası Düzenlemeler) adlı ‘çok gizli’ kitapçıkta kayıtlıdır. 

*‘Sinyal istihbaratı’* olarak çevireceğim Signal Intelligence (SIGINT): kişiler ve bilgisayarlar arasındaki her türlü elektronik haberleşmenin takip edilerek istihbarat toplanması ve şifreli mesajların *kripto analiz* yöntemiyle deşifre edilmesidir. 
Dinle değil, bilimle, teknolojiyle yönetilen ülkelerde, sinyal istihbaratından sorumlu kurumlar, aslında *“ulusal güvenlik” ve “ulusal çıkarları korumaktan”* sorumlu kurumlardır. 

Amerikan Ulusal Güvenlik Ajansı (NSA/CSS), internet sayfasında (www.nsa.gov) ‘Görevimiz’ bölümünde şöyle yazıyor:
 
“...NSA/CSS, sinyal istihbaratı ile haberleşme güvenliği ürün ve hizmetleriyle, iletişim ağı harekatlarını (network warfare) mümkün kılar. Toplanan istihbari bilgiyi, Ulus’un ve müttefiklerimizin yararına kullanır. Vizyonumuz; ulusal şebekemiz (network) yararına, küresel kriptolojik üstünlüğümüzü sağlamaktır.”

*‘Ulusa Adanmışlık’* (Dedication to the Nation) başlığı altında, NSA/CSS’te çalışan personelin tanımı şöyle yapılıyor: 

“NSA/CSS çalışanları, herşeyden önce ve sonra ve daima *Amerikalıdır*. Her çalışan, Anayasa’yı ve ABD’yi, dahili ve harici bütün düşmanlarına karşı desteklemeye, korumaya yemin etmiştir.”

NSA’nın Kanada’daki karşılığı Haberleşme Güvenliği Kuruluşu CSE’dir (Communication Security Establishment). 

Verilen önemi anlatmak açısından yazıyorum; 33 milyon nüfuslu Kanada’nın CSE bordrosunda 38 bin çalışan kayıtlıdır. 

İnternet sayfasında (www.cse-cst.gc.ca), görevleri arasında, devletin güvenli haberleşmesini sağlama ve NSA’de olduğu gibi kriptolojik istihbarat toplama vs sayılmaktadır. 

‘Görevimiz’ bölümünde; 

“SIGINT ürün ve hizmetlerimizden, devlet, ulusal güvenlik, ulusal savunma ve dış politika konularında karar alırken yararlanır.” yazar. 

Yani Kanada’da da ABD’deki gibi *‘ulusal güvenlik’ten sorumlu istihbarat servisi, aslında elektronik istihbarat yapan kurumdur.* 

SIGINT örgütleri, CIA, CSIS (Kanada İstihbarat örgütü) vs gibi istihbarat örgütlerinden tamamen ayrı, bağımsız, üstün teknolojiyle donanımlı haberalma örgütleridir. Temel görevleri *ulusal güvenliği ve ulusal yararları korumaktır*. 
İngiltere’nin ulusal güvenlikten sorumlu istihbarat örgütü Devlet Haberleşme Karargahı’dır (Government Communications Headquarters (www.gchq.gov.uk). 

Dışişleri Bakanı David Milliband’in “İngiltere’nin çıkarlarının korunmasında en önemli örgütlerinden biri” olarak tanımladığı GCHQ, Birinci Dünya Savaşı sırasında 25 kadar şifre kırıcı elemanla işe başlamıştır. 

Bu örgütlerin çoğu, savaşta şifre kırmakla işe başlayıp, 1960’lardan sonra haberleşme uydularının uzaya gönderilmesiyle sinyal-elektronik istihbarat üstünlüğünü ele geçirip, ULUSAL GüVENLİKLERİ ve ULUSAL üIKARLARI için kullanan örgütlerdir. 
Avustralya SIGINT istihbarat örgütü Savunma Sinyal Direktörlüğü’nün (Defence Signal Directorate- www.dsd.gov.au) sloganı şöyledir:

*“Onların sırlarını ifşa eder, kendi sırlarımızı koruruz.”*

“Savunma ve ulusal güvenliğimizle ilgili olarak, yabancıların elektronik haberleşmesinin takibinde önemli rol oynarız. 

Avustralya’da *devlet haberleşmesinin* güvenliğini sağlarız. ”
Yeni Zelanda’daki ulusal güvenlik örgütü; Devlet Haberleşme Güvenliği Bürosu GCSB’dir (Government Communications Security Bureau- www.gcsb.govt.nz). Görev tanımın yapıldığı belgenin başlığı *‘Ulusun Güvenliğini Güvenceye Almak’*tır. 

Dikkat isterim! *‘Ulusal güvenlik’* ve *‘haberleşme güvenliği’* sürekli yanyana geçer. Ulusal güvenliği korumakla görevli örgütler, devletin haberleşme güvenliğini de sağlayan, şifre kıran, verdikleri teknik istihbaratla hükümet politikalarını *ulusal çıkarlar* doğrultusunda yönlendiren örgütlerdir. 

Bu örgütlerde; bilgisayar-iletişim yazılım mühendisleri, bilgisayar adli tıp mühendisleri, sistem analistleri, matematikçiler, elektronikçiler, kripto uzmanları, dilbilimciler, istihbarat analistleri çalışır. En üst düzeyde ‘güvenlik kleransı’nı haiz elemanlardır. Gelip geçici hükümetlerin değil ‘devletin’ kurumlarıdır. 

Türkiye’de *‘ulusal güvenliği’* dolayısıyla *‘ulusal haberleşme’*yi koruyan-sağlayan bir kurum yoktur. 

Devletin kripto haberleşmesinin kodlarını vs düzenleyen, cihazlarını imal eden TüBİTAK’a bağlı UEKAE’nin (Ulusal Elektronik ve Kriptoloji Araştırma Enstitüsü) internet sayfasında, her ürün için (muhtemelen İngilizceden kötü tercüme edilerek) şunlar yazılıdır:
“Merkez idari kalitesini sahip olduğu süreç kalite belgeleri, bilimsel ve teknik kalitesini ise NATO için tasarlanan algoritmalara NATO’daki kripto analizin ardından verilen NATO’nun tüm gizlilik seviyelerinde kullanılabilir onayı ile ispatlamıştır.”

UEKAE’nin görevleri arasında, *‘ulusal güvenliği korumak’*tan söz edilmemekte, NATO sistemlerine uyumlu olmakla, NATO’nun onayını almış olmakla övünülmektedir. 

1947’de, yukarıda bahsettiğim anlaşmaya imza koyan NATO üyesi ülkerden ABD, Kanada ve İngiltere’nin SIGINT örgütlerinin sayfalarında, bu NATO yalakalığını göremezsiniz. 

UEKAE’nin bağlı olduğu TüBİTAK’ın yasasında yapılan değişiklikle (zamanında Sayın Ahmet Necdet Sezer veto etmişti), Bilim Kurulu’nun 14 üyesi AKP’nin Başbakanı tarafından atanmaktadır. 
UEKAE’nin müdürü Mehmet ünder Yetiş, TüBİTAK’ın Başkanı Nüket Yetiş’in kocasıdır. 

Gül-Erdoğan ikilisi tarafından TüBİTAK’ın başına Nüket Yetiş’in atanması üzerine, *‘özerk bir bilim kuruluşunun siyasi etki-denetim altına alındığı’* gerekçesiyle dört Başkan Yardımcısı, bir Bilim Kurulu üyesi ve bir Yüksek Komite Sekreteri topluca istifa etmiştir. 

PKK Açılımı’nda görev alan Müsteşar Emre Taner’in MİT’i, aslen kendisi bir ‘ulusal güvenlik sorunu’ haline gelen iktidar partisinin emrinde, ortaokul mezunu adamların turşucu kılığına girip, mahalle muhtarlarına sorup istihbarat topladığı köhne bir kurumdur. 

_(Açık İstihbarat : MİT'deki sorunun istihbarat toplama yeteneği değil , o istihbaratı değerlendirirken ki müttefik bağımlı, küresel güçlerle senkron zihniyet olduğunu düşündüğümüzden, MİT'in son zamanlardaki atılımlarına hakkını teslim etmeyen yukarıdaki cümleye şerhimizi koyarak yayınlıyoruz. Bir çok yerde işi turşucu kılıklı ortaokul mezunu istihbaratçı çözer. HUMINT, SIGINT kadar ve hatta 11 Eylül'le bir kez daha ortaya çıktığı gibi daha önemlidir.Sorun teknoloji değil, zihniyet sorunudur. O zihniyetin kanıtı MİT'in web sayfasındaki Mustafa Kemal'in bağımsızlığa dair sözünün son dönemde kaldırılması olmuştur. )_

‘Ulusal güvenlik’ denilince akla gelenlerden Milli Güvenlik Kurulu, *“AB müktesebatı uyarınca”* AKP’nin Başbakanına bağlı, iki ayda bir yapılan toplantılardan ibarettir. 

2005’te AKP tarafından kurulan Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı (TİB), telefon dinlemeyi tek merkezde toplamak üzere kurulmuştur (şu gazete haberine bir göz atıverin (*1). TİB elemanlarının çoğunun, Ebu Dallama Hazretleri’nin, dolayısıyla ABD’nin kontrolundaki Emniyet kadrolarından atandığı ileri sürülür. 

üzetle; 

Batı, ‘ulusal güvenliğini’ ‘uydu vasıtasıyla elektronik iletişim-haberleşme kontrol sistemleri ve *devletin haberleşme güvenliğine ve güvenilir vatandaşlarına* dayamışken, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin *ulusal güvenliğini* koruyacak, hükümetleri, *ulusal çıkarlarımıza* uygun kararlar alacak şekilde yönlendirecek ULUSAL bir kurumu-istihbarat örgütü yoktur. 

Olanlar, NATO’ya ve AB müktesebatına uyumlu olmakla öğünmektedirler ki, *‘ulusal’* olma vasıfları eksiktir. Tamamı, doğrudan ABD’ye bağlı olan AKP Başbakanına bağlı olmak gibi bir zaaf içindedir. 

Velev ki böyle *‘ulusal’* bir kurum olsun; teknik istihbarat toplama çalışmasını, başında *İngiliz istihbaratı ile ilişkili* bir adamın (Paul Doany) bulunduğu, Lübnanlı Hariri ailesine ait, Türk olmayan Telekom üzerinden yapmak zorunda kalacaktır. 

Yukarıda bahsettiğim Batılı *‘ulusal güvenlik’* örgütleri, *seçim zamanında oy sayımı-sonuç verileri toplanmasının güvenliğinden* de sorumludurlar. 

2000 yılında, George Bush başkanlık seçimini kaybetmek üzereyken Florida’da devreye girip sonuçlara etki eden CIA ve FBI’dan ziyade NSA’dır. 

Dolayısıyla; 

-2002 seçimlerinden sonra aslında milletvekili bile olamayacak Erdoğan’ın, Siirt’te yenilenen seçimler sayesinde Başbakan olduğunu bilinirken, 

-AKP’nin, 2007 seçimleri oy sayımı sırasında, yarışa bilgisayar üzerinde artı yüzde 25 ile başladığı da biliniyorken, 
-2009 Mart yerel seçimlerinde Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu ile Topbaş arasında fark çok azalmış ve Kılıçdaroğlu arayı gitgide arayı kapatıp öne geçmek üzereyken elektriklerin kesildiği, sonuçların ilanına ara verildiği hatırlanıyorken, 

-Türkiye’nin nüfusu, bilgisayar üzerinde, her seçimden önce 6 milyon artar, seçimden sonra 6 milyon azalıverirken,
durup durup “Yüzde 47 suçlu...yüzde 38 suçlu...” diye dıngırdamayalım. 

Dıngırdamayalım ve *“Sandığa gömeceğiz...sandığa gömün”* romantikasına kapılmayalım. 

Dolayısıyla; 

-Yargı dinleniyor, manav dinleniyor, ay annemin telefonu da dinleniyor diye şaşırmayalım. Yargıyı, manavı ve annemizi dinleyenlerin birden fazla olduğunu bilelim. Dinleyenlerden hükümet kanadının amacının, ulusal güvenlik-ulusal çıkar falan değil, tersine kendilerinin *ulusal güvenlik sorunu* olduğunu bilelim. 

Türkiye’de de, ABD, İngiltere, Kanada, Avustralya, Yeni Zelanda gibi *“ülkenin ulusal çıkarlarını ve ulusal güvenliğini ve devletin haberleşmesinin gizliliğini koruyacak”*, hükümetler üstü, gerçek vatanseverlerin görev yapacağı, seçim sistemlerini de denetleyecek bir kurumu-istihbarat örgütü olmadıkça, biz uydudan alınan sinyal hesabıyla yenileceğiz. Mevcut tablo değişmeyecek.

Dolayısıyla;

Halkın ‘ulusal güvenlik ve çıkarları’nı koruyacak başka bir kurum kalmadığından, yüzde 87 oranında TSK ‘en güvenilir kurum’olmaya devam edecektir. 

TSK’nın ise, ABD’yle elini kolunu bağlayan bir ‘müttefiklik’ tutturmuş olduğunu, 

sonuçta NATO ordusu olduğunu, 

gizli haberleşme kodlarının da, müdürü ABD’ye bağlı başbakan tarafından ısrar ve baskıyla atanan bir kurum (UEKAE) tarafından yapıldığını kenara kaydedelim. 

Dolayısıyla;

Ergenekon diye bir örgüt yoktur. *Ulusal güvenliğimizi ve ulusal çıkarlarımızı* işportada pazarlayan AKP’yi durduracak bir devlet kurumu olmadığından, AKP’nin örtülü ödeneklerle kurduğu, kendi hizmetindeki ‘dinleme çeteleri’ne yakalanmış, “Ne yapsak, nasıl etsek?” diye düşünen, NATO’ya ve AB’ye karşı yurtsever muhalefet vardır. 

ABD, NSA’da çalışacakların, *‘sapına kadar Amerikalı olması’* şartını koşmaktadır. 

Türkiye ise, yedi yıldır “Türküm” demeye utanan, 
‘ulus’ değil ‘ümmet’, ‘kul’ olmayı seçen, 
seçilmiş değil, yabancı SIGINT örgütleri tarafından atanmış,
halktan alamadıkları desteği, gözlerini gökyüzüne çevirip Allah’tan almaya çalışan insanlar tarafından yönetilmektedir. 

Aslen gökyüzünde aradıkları Allah değil, kendilerini iktidara getiren *haberleşme uydularıdır*. Onları iktidara getiren ve iktidarda tutan o uydulardır. 

Dolayısıyla; 

Atatürk’ün derin zekası ve öngörüsüyle taa 1925 yılında “İstikbal göklerdedir” deyip, adını koyamadan, 40 yıl önce haber vermeye çalıştığı, bu ulusal güvenliği haberleşme güvenliği üzerinden sağlayan SIGINT kurumları ve haberleşme uydularıdır. 

Türkiye’nin *ulusal güvenliğinden* sorumlu kurumlar parça pinçik, darmadağınık, köhne, AKP Başbakanının, yani yabancı istihbarat servislerinin kontrolündedir. 

Dolayısıyla, ‘ulusal çıkarı’ ve ‘istikbali’ Türkiye’de AKP’yi iktidarda tutmakta olan ABD-AB, AKP’ye her türlü teknik desteği verir. Yargıyı da dinler, manavı da, ananı da...

Telekomünikasyonun yabancıların elinde olduğu sürece,
Kendi *ulusal* SIGINT örgütünü kuramadığın sürece ‘devlet sırrın’ yoktur. Mabadın imanına kadar açıktadır. 

Bencileyin bunları söyleyenlere tükürür gibi ‘ulusalcı’, ‘aşırı milliyetçi’, ‘faşist’ denmesi boşuna değildir. Kıçı açıkta olana ‘Kıçın açık’ demek suçtur. İstikbal açık g..lerde değil, Ata’nın söylediği gibi göklerdedir. 



*Kaynak:* Bağımsız Gündem

----------


## bozok

*Erdoğan’ın Telefonlarını Kim Dinledi, Kim Sızdırdı?*


*Meyyal UYGUR*
*13.11.2009*




Yargıtay’ın dinlendiğinin de ortaya çıkmasından sonra bütün gözler ve eller *“1 Numara”* olarak Başbakan Erdoğan’ı göstermeye başladı. Hem acele edin, hem etmeyin!.. üünkü 1’den fazla *“1 numara”* var, ama neticede hepsi tek bir *“patrona”* hizmet ediyor!..

- Onlarca insan sadece telefon konuşmalarından dolayı Silivri’ye tıkılıp, hayatında cep telefonu kullanmamış İlhan Selçuk ve Kemal Alemdaroğlu da, *“Cep telefonu kullanmadıklarına göre, gizlenmeye çalışıyorlar”* iddiasıyla *“ürgüt lideri”* ilan edilirken, 

- AKP hakkında kapatma davası açan Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Abdurrahman Yalçın, değil odasında böcek aratacak, selam verecek kimseyi bulamazken, 

- Kara Harp Okulu Komutanı Tümgeneral Reha Taşkesen, sadece telefonları değil, 24 saati izlenip, istifa ettirilirken,

- Ergenekon davasının eninde sonunda önüne geleceği Yargıtay’daki ilgili daire başkanları 1 yıl önceden dinleme ve izlemeye alınırken, 

- PKK baskınlarından naklen yayın yapılırken, 

- TSK Karargahı BBG evine çevrilirken, 

Başlarını yorganın altına sokanlar, *“neredeydiniz”* diye sormayacağım!.. 

* * *

Her şey 2002’yi, 2003’e bağlayan o kış günlerinde, emperyalizm dayatması Annan Planı’nın, efsanevi Lider Rauf Denktaş’a kabul ettirilmesi çabalarıyla başladı. AKP iktidarı, Denktaş’ı kabule zorluyor, TSK ise karşı çıkıyordu. Neticede Denktaş’a New York’ta hasta yatağında o plan kabul ettiriliyor, bu arada sağlığından daha doğrusu can güvenliğinden endişe duyulan Denktaş apar topar Türkiye’ye getirilip, GATA’ya yatırılıp, sağlığına kavuşturuluyordu. 

şimdi *“Ergenekon- 2”* iddianamesiyle önümüze ne konuyor? Denktaş’a planı reddetmesini söyleyen dönemin Jandarma Genel Komutanı şener Eruygur’muş!.. 

Filmi yeniden geriye saralım. Tarih 3 Aralık 2005. Dışişleri Bakanı Gül, Akşam Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Serdar Turgut ve Ankara Temsilcisi İsmail Küçükkaya’nın sorularını cevaplandırmaktadır. şöyle bir şey söyler: 

*“Denktaş’a* _‘Sen evet de, Rumlar hayır desin’_ *demiştim. Kabul etmişti. Odamdan çıktı, havaalanına gidene kadar birileri telefon edip, görüşünü değiştirtti.”* 

Gül, Serdar Turgut’un *“Kim telefon açmış?”* sorusunu da *“Onu tarih yazacaktır. Bunların kimler olduğunu biliyoruz”* diye cevaplandırır. 

Bu röportajdan, Gül’ün, *“Türkiye, Kürtlere ağabeylik yapacak. K. Irak bizim ilgi alanımız, hinterlandımızdır…*_(şemdinli olayıyla ilgili olarak)_ *Hukuk hepimizi bağlıyor. Kurumsal olarak da, bireysel olarak da. Hepimiz hizaya geleceğiz. Türkiye çok değişti. Türkiye’nin kuralları değişti. Yeni kurallara göre yaşamaya alışacağız”* şeklindeki sözlerinin altını çizdikten sonra, ana konumuzla ilgili ilk sorularımızı soralım: 

*1-* KKTC Cumhurbaşkanı Denktaş’ı veya iddianameye göre şener Eruygur’u dinleyen kimlerdi? *“Ergenekoncular”* kendi kendilerini mi dinletmişti, aynı *“cephede”* olduklarına göre, bundan ne çıkarları vardı?

*2*- Peki Gül’ün bu telefondan, üstelik Denktaş’ı arayanın kimliğine kadar nasıl haberi olmuştu? *“Ergenekoncular*”, Gül’e mi servis yapmıştı? 

Devam edelim. Gül’ün bu açıklaması üzerine Denktaş o günlerde haklı olarak, aynen bugün bizim sorduğumuz gibi, *“Nereden biliyorlar bana telefon geldiğini?”* sorusunu sorar ve *“Telefonu biliyorlarsa, kimin aradığı da açıklansın”* çağrısında bulunur. Ama Gül, *“Telefonu kimin ettiğini açıklamanın zamanı değil, ileriki bir tarihte açıklarım”* demekle yetinir. 

Demek ki *“ileriki tarih”*, tam 7 yıl sonra *“Ergenekon İddianameleri ”* imiş!..

Bitmedi…Gül’ün bu itirafından bir gün sonra Serdar Turgut’a *ABD’den ilginç bir telefon* gelir. Turgut’un ifadesiyle, *“Hem ABD yönetimine yakın olan,*
*hem de Kıbrıs’la ilgili gelişmeleri yakından takip eden bu kaynak”* şunu söyler: 

*“Telefonu açanın Aytaç Paşa olduğunu biliyor musun?”!..*

Ara verip, yeni sorular soralım: 

*1*- ABD, neden bu konuyla yakından ilgileniyordu? 
*2-* Denktaş’ın arandığını onlar nereden biliyordu?
*3-* Aytaç Yalman ismi hedef şaşırtmak için mi veriliyordu? 

Devamında Serdar Turgut, Aytaç Yalman’a telefon edip, *“telefon eden kişi siz miydiniz?”* diye sorar. Aytaç Paşa, *“telefon edenin kendisi olmadığını”* söyler falan. 

Turgut, *“Sayın Denktaş’ın da, Sayın Gül’ün de yalan söylemeyeceğini bildiğimden ve kendilerine tamamen güvendiğimden nihai gerçeğin ortaya çıkmasını merakla bekliyorum ve emin olunuz ki, gerçek ortaya çıktığında bu sayfalarda haber hak ettiği yeri bulacaktır”* dese de, konu kapanır gider. Taa Ergenekon iddianamesine kadar!..Yine de Mehmet Altan ve Cengiz üandar dışında hiç kimse bunun üzerine gitmez. Onların gidişi de, *“Denktaş’ın nasıl yargılanacağı, meğerse ne badireler atlatmışız”* üzerinedir. Oysa yukarıda yönelttiğimiz sorular orta yerde duruyor, niye kimse bunları sormadı, sormuyor? 

Sorulsa, *“Tele-kulak skandalı”* bu boyutlara varır, *“numaracıklarla”,* gerçek *“1 Numara”* erken teşhis edilmez miydi? 

Erdoğan’ın Telefonlarını Kim Dinledi, Kim Sızdırdı? 

Malum, Erdoğan’ın, Başbakan olmadan öncekiler de dahil, yaptığı bazı telefon görüşmelerinin kayıtları yayınlandı, bunun neticesinde Aydınlık Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Deniz Yıldırım ile Ulusal Kanal İstihbarat şefi Ufuk Akaya, tutuklanarak, cezaevine konuldu. 

O kayıtlarda Erdoğan’ın, Denktaş’ın devre dışı bırakılması için Talat’la yaptığı konuşmalar da, işadamı Remzi Gür’den çocuklarına para gönderilmesini istemesi de var. İşin ilginç yanı Erdoğan’ın şu ana kadar bunların hiçbirini yalanlamaması. 

Ancak başka ilginçlikler de var. 

Mesela yandaş medya kafadan, Erdoğan’ın telefonlarını, *“Ergenekoncuların”* dinleyip, servis ettiğini öne sürdü. 

Aydınlıkçıların ev ve işyerlerinde yapılan aramalarda ele geçirilen CD ve belgelerden, Erdoğan’ın 1999’dan 2004’e kadar dinlendiğinin ortaya çıktığı duyuruldu. 

Yine yandaş medyanın iddiasına göre Savcı Zekeriye üz, Aydınlıkçılara, *“Dinleme kayıtlarını Levent Ersöz’den mi aldınız?”* diye sordu. Savcıya gönderilen bir ihbar e-mailine göre de dinlemeleri, Levent Ersöz’ün bilgisi dahilinde, bir diğer tutuklu sanık emekli Albay Atilla Uğur yaptı. 

Keza iddialara göre, Erdoğan dışında şu isimler dinlendi: *Cemil üiçek, Ali Babacan, Hilmi Güler, Egemen Bağış, Mehmet Ali Talat, Kadir Topbaş, Melih Gökçek, Remzi Gür, Münci İnci, Cüneyd Zapsu, Alvaro De Soto, John Hanford, Bülent Alirıza, Yalçın Balcı, Murat Yetkin, Serdar Denktaş ve Hakan Aygün.*

Gelelim sorularımıza; 

*1-* Gül-Denktaş hikayesinde görüldüğü üzere, Erdoğan’ın telefon konuşmalarının merkezinde de Kıbrıs’ın bulunması tesadüf mü?

*2-* Tüm yollar *“Jandarma”*ya çıkartıldığına göre, o yıllarda Jandarma’nın bu kadar insanı, an ben an dinleme imkan ve kapasitesi var mıydı? Başka bir yerli veya yabancı istihbarat birimi neden akla gelmez, getirilmez?

*3-* Bu *“Ergenekoncular”* ne menem insanlar ki, davanın gidişatı ortadayken, bu saatte, kendilerini ömür boyu mahkÃ»miyete götürecek kayıtları sızdırır?

*4-* Bu *“Ergenekoncular”* kime hizmet eder ki, daha Başbakan olmayan Erdoğan’dan, Hakan Aygün’e herkesi, hatta *“suç ortakları”* Rauf Denktaş’ı bile dinler de, Başbakanlığının ilk gününden itibaren *“Kıbrıs, Ermeni, Kürt açılımlarının”* mimarlığını yapan Gül’ü dinlemeyi hiç düşünmez? 

*5*- Aydınlık’ta bulunan CD’lerle, Gül’ün önüne giden Denktaş kayıtları aynı adresten çıkmış olamaz mı? 

*6-* Peki neden Aydınlık ve neden sadece Erdoğan’ın konuşmaları? O karanlık, tele-kulak günlerini de *“Ergenekonculara”* yıkmak, ama daha önemlisi hem Başbakan Erdoğan’ı iyice köşeye sıkıştırıp, daha fazla tavize zorlamak ve dahi giderek tıkanan bilumum *“açılımların”* olası faturalarını tümüyle ona yıkmanın hazırlığını yapmak gibi bir taşla, birden fazla kuş vurmak olamaz mı? Yanlış anlaşılmasın, bu değerlendirmeyi yaparken, Erdoğan’ı “masum” göstermiş gibi olmak istemeyiz. O’nun *“köşeye sıkışmak”* gibi bir problemi yok, aksine rol kapma kavgasına büyük bir hırsla asılıyor, ancak büyük planların başarısızlıkları tarihte mutlaka birilerinin sırtına yıkılmıştır; işte Erdoğan da en azından bu *“hırsından”* dolayı böyle bir riske açık hale geliyor. Belki de hak ediyor bunu…

Sadede gelirsek; Ankara’da gücü elinde tutan herkesin, *“dinleme-izleme”* mekanizması kurduğu görülüyor. Bu da demektir ki, birden fazla *“1 Numara”* ve bir tane de *“En 1 Numara”* var!..Ve bunlar, başından beri sadece *“muhaliflerini”* değil, birbirini de *“kolluyor”*!.. 

Ama neticede galiba, herkese plansal, lojistik, basım ve dağıtım desteği veren, Türkiye’nin başımıza yıkılıp, *“Yeni bir Türkiye kurulmasından”* karlı çıkan patron bir tane!..

O patron, üankaya-GOP arasındaki rezidansında, bilgisayarı aracılığıyla eserini keyifle izleyen Mr. CIA veya Mr. IM-6 mıdır bilemeyiz, ama gidişat diyor ki; 

Erdoğan’ın *“Ergenekon’dan üıkışı”* olmayacak, çünkü *“yeni Türkiye”*de ona da yer verilmeyecek!..





*Kaynak:* Açık İstihbarat

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON SAVCILARINA EYüP CAN'DAN YANIT VAR*
** 

 

Hürriyet Gazetesi Haber koordinatörü Eyüp Can ilk kez Ergenekon konusunda bir makale yazdı. 

Eyüp Can, Albay Dursun üiçek'e Ergenekon Saıvcılarına sorduğu bir soruya yanıt verdi. 


*İşte Eyüp Can'ın ilgili yazısı:* 

"DüN bazı gazetelerde *“Albay Dursun üiçek’e sorulan 14 kritik soru”* başlığıyla bir haber yayınlandı. 

Habere göre Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcı Zekeriya üz ve Fikret Seçen, Dursun üiçek’e* “ıslak imzadan darbe planına”* çok önemli 14 soru sormuş. 

Soruların önemini sorgulayacak değilim, savcılar gerçekten de üiçek’e çok hayati sorular sormuş. 

Fakat o sorular arasında bir tanesi var ki okuyunca tüylerim diken diken oldu. 

üünkü o soru haber koordinatörü olarak benim de dahil olduğum Hürriyet Haber Merkezi’ni birebir ilgilendiriyor. 

*Soru şu:* “Savunma amaçlı yazdığınız mektubun *Mübeccel ... isimli bayan aracılığı ile* Hürriyet Gazetesi’nde yayınlanması hakkında bildikleriniz?”

İsterseniz gelin 14. sorunun sırrını en baştan alarak anlatayım. 

* * * 

4 Kasım saat 09.30’da Hürriyet İstihbarat şefi Celal Korkut’un telefonu çalar. 

Arayan bayan, Korkut’un görevini öğrendikten sonra kendisini tanıtır: 

“Milta Turizm İşletmeleri’nde çalışıyorum. Ailece tanıdığımız Dursun üiçek hakkında çıkan iddialarla ilgili bir cevap metni yazdı. Bu metni değerlendirip değerlendiremeyeceğinizi öğrenmek istiyorum.” 

*Korkut’un cevabı:* “Hanımefendi içeriğini bilmediğim bir açıklamayla ilgili size bir şey söyleyemem, siz bize e-mail’i atın okuyup sizi ararız.” 

Nitekim birazdan elinde e-mail’in çıkışıyla Celal odama daldı. 

Hızlıca okuyup Celal’e “Bu şekilde kimin ağzından çıktığı belli olmayan dolaylı bir açıklamayı Hürriyet girmez, eğer Dursun üiçek bir açıklama yapmak istiyorsa bir muhabirimiz kendisiyle direkt görüşebilir” dedim. 

* * * 

Tabii tahmin edebileceğiniz gibi bir ses çıkmadı ve bizim için o gün konu kapandı. 

Aradan üç-dört gün geçti, Ankara bürodan Saygı üztürk, Dursun üiçek’in kendisine e-mail yoluyla ulaştığını ve hakkındaki iddiaları direkt cevaplamak istediğini söyledi. Ve hakikaten üiçek’in kendi ağzından iddialarla ilgili cevaplarını haberleştirdi. 

Ertuğrul üzkök yazıişleri toplantısında Saygı üztürk’ü bizzat aradı: *“Saygı, cevapların direkt Dursun üiçek’ten geldiğine eminsin değil mi?”* 

*“Evet”* yanıtını alınca “Objektif bir biçimde üiçek’in savunması olarak haberi verelim” dedi. 

üiçek’in iddiaları yalanlayan *“İlahlar kurban istiyor”* mesajı verdiği haber 10 Kasım’da Hürriyet’te yayınlandı. Ertesi gün üiçek Ergenekon savcıları tarafından sorgulandı ve tutuklu yargılanmak üzere Hasdal Cezaevi’ne gönderildi. 

* * * 

İşte o sorgulama sırasında Ergenekon savcıları üiçek’e darbe planıyla ilgili onca hayati sorunun yanı sıra bir de Hürriyet’i ilgilendiren o tuhaf soruyu sordu. 

Soru öylesine tuhaf ki nasıl oluyorsa Ergenekon savcıları Mübeccel Hanım’ın Hürriyet’le irtibata geçtiğini biliyor ama ilettiği e-mail’in haber kriterlerine uymadığı için Hürriyet’te yayınlanmadığını bilmiyor. 

Eğer Hürriyet’in telefonları dinleniyor, e-mail trafiği bu kadar yakından takip ediliyorsa o zaman savcıların o haberin yayınlanmadığını da biliyor olması gerekmez mi? 

Ne diyelim galiba eksik dinlemişler! 

* * * 

Dahası önceki akşam Dursun üiçek’in sorgusuna ilişkin 12 soru bize de geldi. 

Biz Hürriyet olarak teyit ettiremediğimiz için o soruları girmedik. 

İşin hukuki boyutunu soruşturmanın gizliliğini zikretmiyorum bile. 

İnsanların özel hayatı böylesine pervasızca delik deşik edilirken hangi gizlilik, hangi hukukilikten söz edilebilir ki... 

Ha bu arada bir başka tuhaflığı da bugün bazı gazetelerin yayınladığı* “14 kritik soru”* haberini görünce fark ettik. üünkü bize gelen metinde 14 değil 12 soru vardı. 

Anlaşılan *“görünmeyen bir el”* Star TV’de yayınlanan bir haber ve Hürriyet’te yayınlandığı varsayılan haberle ilgili soruyu e-mail yoluyla bize ulaşan metinde makaslamıştı. 

* * * 

Peki o sorular o şekliyle resmi sorgulamaya neden girdi? 

Ergenekon ile medya ilişkisini ispatlamak için! 

şimdi buradan Ergenekon savcılarına 14 değil 3 tane basit soru soruyorum. 

1- üiçek’e o soruyu Hürriyet’te haber yayınlanmadığı halde neden sordunuz? 

2- Mübeccel isimli bayanın Hürriyet İstihbarat şefi ile yaptığı konuşmanın bilgisini ve gönderdiği e-mail’i hangi yollardan elde ettiniz? 

3- Madem tüm süreci izliyorsunuz, sorguda o soruyu neden haber Hürriyet’te çıkmış gibi sordunuz?" 




*Odatv.com*
14 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*HANGİ YAZAR üZüR BEKLİYOR?*
** 

 

Islak imza olayı ortaya çıktığında duruma inanmadığını söyleyen Vatan Gazetesi yazarı Necati Doğru, ihbarcı subayın gönderdiği belge ve Adli Tıp heyetinin* ‘İmza Dusun üiçek’indir’* raporu sonrasında özür dilemişti. Bu kez özür beklediğini söyleyen Necati Doğru’nun yazısı şöyle:


“*Ne menem demokratsınız!*

Albay Dursun üiçek,* “Belgeyi ben hazırlamadım, ben darbeci değilim, cuntacı değilim”* diyordu. Devlet ve adalet, belgenin gerçekten Albay Dursun üiçek’in kaleminden çıktığını ispatlayamıyor fakat* “sahtekarlığı yapanı da”* bulamıyordu. Bu çelişkili durum;* “Dursun üiçek’e ateş ederek aslında orduyu yıpratıyorlar, iktidar partisi ile Fethullah Gülen’i mazlum-mağdur göstermek istiyorlar yargısını”* güçlendiriyordu. Ne var ki, 4.5 ay sonra yüzünü, kimliğini, kişiliğini gizleyen ihbarcı subayın gönderdiği belge için; profesör ve doçentlerin bulunduğu Adli Tıp heyeti,* “Belge gerçektir, imza Dursun üiçek’indir”* dedi.

Yanılmıştım.

üzür dilemem gerekirdi.

üzür diledim.

Fakat şimdi; Albay Dursun üiçek’i tahliye eden mahkeme heyeti; Albay’ın bu belgeyi yazdığına dair kuvvetli delillerin bulunduğunu gösteren hiçbir olguya rastlanamadı hükmüne vardı. Mahkeme; *“Dursun üiçek’in üzerine atılı suçları işlediğine dair kuvvetli suç şüphesinin varlığını gösteren olguların bulunmadığı”* ifadesini kullandı ve onu serbest bıraktı.

***

Hukuk varsa!

Ona inanıyorsak!

üstünlüğünü kabul ediyorsak.

Hukuk devletinden yanaysak!

Mahkemeye; *“Dursun üiçek’i serbest bıraktı”* diye kızamayız. Bunun altında dayatma arayamayız. üzür dileyin ve yüzünü gizleyen 4.5 ay beklemeli ihbarcı subay ile sızdırma belgeyi yazan gazetede yüzünü kapatarak;* “Belgenin hazırlanmasından Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın haberi var, ben de şahidim”* diyen emekli generalin ortaya çıkmasını isteyin.

Bu iki subay kim?

Yüzlerini saklamasınlar.

Gün ışığına çıksınlar.

Dursun üiçek’le yüzleşmeliler.

Adaletin önünde!

Halkın karşısında!”




*Odatv.com*
16 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*CUMHURİYET’E AğIR ELEşTİRİ*
** 
Ergenekon davası nedeniyle tutuklu bulunan İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek, Cumhuriyet gazetesi yöneticilerine bir açık mektup gönderdi. Perinçek, İşçi Partisi’nin web sitesinde yayınlanan mektubunda *“Cumhuriyet gazetesinin Ergenekon haberleri, Fethullahçı Gladyo’nun istediği yöndedir”* ifadesini kullanıyor. İşte Perinçek’in Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’ne yazdığı mektup;


Sayın Alev Coşkun, Aziz Dostum,

Bugün Cumhuriyet’i açtım. İki yıldır aynı uygulama. Artık size yazmaya karar verdim. Cumhuriyet gazetesinin Ergenekon haberleri, Fethullahçı Gladyo’nun istediği yöndedir. Başlıklar, vurgular, aylardır hep bu yönde. Bugünkü altı sütun başlık: *“Saldırı işini Küçük verdi.”*



F SAVCILARININ ISMARLADIğI BAşLIK
İrticayı aklamak için tam da F. Savcılarının ısmarladığı başlık!
Beşiktaş Terör ürgütü, yandaş medyaya bu başlığı attırdı!
Bombaları Veli Küçük, Muzaffer Tekin verse, onların Cumhuriyete ve vatana düşmanlık yaptıklarını ilk saptayan, herhalde İşçi Partisi olur!

Bu uydurmalarla, bu tertiplerle Veli Küçük ve Muzaffer Tekin üzerinden TSK’nin, Cumhuriyet güçlerinin hedef alındığını sizler bilmiyor musunuz? Sayın İlhan Selçuk bilemiyor mu?
*“Kaos ortamı”* yaratılacak imiş!



SENARYOYA GüRE DARBEYİ KİM YAPACAK
Peki o *“kaos ortamında”* darbeyi kim yapacak?
Senaryoya göre, TSK ve yandaşları!
Ergenekon tutukluları mı bu tertibin kurbanı, yoksa tavuklar gibi kenara kaçışarak kendilerini kurtaracaklarını sananlar mı?
İyice bir düşünmeli Cumhuriyet yöneticileri:
Tehlikenin farkında mısınız?
Fethullahçı tertibe göğüs germek için bir vicdan birikimi, bir Atatürk Devrimi kararlılığı gerekiyor. Bu nitelikler, ateş içinde sınanıyor.

Duruşmada ortaya çıkan gerçekler Cumhuriyet’in başlığı gibi değil. Bambaşka. Danıştay cinayetinin dört sanığı o gün söz alıp* “Osman Yıldırım yalan söylüyor”* dediler, doğruyu söylediler.



ERGENEKON TERTİBİNE MEDYA KATKISI
Cumhuriyet, Danıştay cinayetinin Ulusalcı, Cumhuriyetçi kesim üzerine yıkılması tertibine katkıda bulunuyor. Yalnız bugün değil. Başından beri böyle.

Bu tertibin en başına dönelim. Cumhuriyet Haber Merkezi, İlhan Selçuk ve biz gözaltına alındıktan sonra bile ısrarla *“Ergenekon Terör ürgütü”* diye yazıyordu, tıpkı Zaman gazetesi, tıpkı Samanyolu TV, tıpkı Vakit vb gibi.

İlhan Selçuk, istediği kadar* “Ergenekon Tertibi”* diye yazsın, onun söylemi köşesinde kaldı.

Cumhuriyet Haber Merkezi, tertip gerçeğini değil, Ergenekon tertipçisi Fethullahçı Gladyo’nun senaryosunu benimsedi.

Bunlar hakikattir!

Gazeteleri incelerseniz, görürsünüz, görmüş olmalısınız.

Cumhuriyet’in Ulusalcıları, bu tavra niçin göz yumuyor?

Tertibin kendi üzerine gelmesini önlemenin veya Mustafa Balbay kardeşimizi “kurtarmanın” bu yöntemle mi olacağını sanıyorlar?

Bu beklentinin zavallılığı bir yana hayal kırıklığıyla sonuçlanacağını da yine tecrübeyle öğrenirler.

Bu Ergenekon Tertibinin aynı zamanda Cumhuriyet gazetesini tasfiye işlemi olduğunun farkında değil miyiz?

Ergenekon Tertibinin öncesinden beri bu uyarıları yapmış olmanın rahatlığıyla bunu soruyorum.

Teslim olarak, Cumhuriyet kurtarılmaz! Hem Türkiye Cumhuriyeti, hem de Cumhuriyet gazetesi!

Kurtuluş Savaşı’nda İngiliz’in istediği başlıkları atarak, İngiliz’den kurtulmak gibi bir tavır bu!


ABDULLAH GüL’üN UZLAşMA MESAJLARINA DESTEK
İlhan Selçuk’la birlikte gözaltına alınmamızdan birkaç gün sonra Cumhuriyet, Abdullah Gül’ün uzlaşma çağrısını manşetten destekliyordu. (27 Mart 2008).

Sanırım İlhan Selçuk, o manşetten, o yazılardan rahatsız oldu ve çıkar çıkmaz Abdullah Gül’e tavır alan bir köşe yazısı yazdı.

Bir şey değişmedi.

ümit Zileli’nin tutuklandığım zaman benim için yazdığı dayanışma yazısı da ilk basımdan sonra gazeteden çıkarıldı. Biz Tekirdağ Cezaevi’nde okuduk, İstanbul ve Ankara basımında yoktu.

Bilmiyorum, İlhan Selçuk’un oluruyla mı?

Cumhuriyet’in avukatları ilk duruşmalarda F. Savcıları ile aynı tavrı paylaştılar. Gazete yönetiminin bilgisi dışında olabilir mi?

Cumhuriyet Haber Merkezi’ni kimler yönetiyorsa, tanımıyorum, Genel Yayın Yönetmeni kuşkusuz bu uygulamanın içinde, başka türlü olmaz. Onu da pek tanımam.

Ben sizi ve Sayın İlhan Selçuk’u tanırım.

Fethullahçı Gladyo, tertibi dizginsiz yürütüyor ve Cumhuriyet’ten *“uzlaşma”* mesajları.



CUMHURİYETİ OBAMA MI KURTARACAK
Kahpelere ve tertipçilere boyun eğerek mi Cumhuriyet kurtarılacak?

Obama’nın Cumhuriyet’i olmaz mı o zaman?

Nitekim Obama geldiği zaman Anıtkabir merdivenlerine mendil açıldı. Obama neredeyse* “Atatürkçü”* ilan edildi. Herkes gördü. 
Ne yazık ki, Obama’dan medet uman o tavrın başını İlhan Selçuk çekti.

Bu eski bir hastalık! ABD ile işbirliği yaparak *“irticaya karşı mücadele”* umudu!

Bu mektubu Sayın İlhan Selçuk’un okumasını da isterim. Sağlık durumunu tam bilemediğim için, ona yazmadım. 

Bu Obama beklentilerini temizlemeden hiçbirimizin hiçbir yere gitmeye hakkı yok.



İRTİCA MEDYASIYLA PAYLAşILANLAR
şu an televizyonlarda irtica gazetelerinin Ergenekon duruşması başlıkları veriliyor.

Cumhuriyet, Zaman, Vakit, Star, Bugün vb. aynı başlıkları atmış! 

*AYNI!*

Oysa dört Danıştay sanığı* BU YALANDIR* diyor. Ve tertip bu yalanın üzerine kurulu.

Cumhuriyet’in tutumu açık belirteyim utanç vericidir.

Hiç merak etmeyin Türkiye devrime gidiyor.

Devrim, emperyalist müdahaleleri, gericiliği ve başları öne eğdiren her şeyi temizleyecektir.

Sizin Atatürk Devrimciliğinize, kişiliğinize duyduğum güvenle bunları yazıyorum.

Yazdıklarımı Sayın İlhan Selçuk başta olmak üzere, herkese okuyabilir, örneğini verebilirsiniz.

İlhan Selçuk Ağabeye bir an önce iyileşmesi dileğimi ve saygılarımı da bildirmenizi rica ederim.

Candan dostluk ve saygıyla.



*Odatv.com*
16 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*FETHİ şİMşEK’İN İşTE ELİNDEKİ DELİL* 
**
 

Gerçekten… 

ülkenin çivisi mi çıktı? 

Türkiye, Yargıtay’ın, hakimlerin, savcıların yasadışı dinlemeleriyle çalkalanıyor; Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanı (TİB) Fethi şimşek, 12 Kasım’da bir basın toplantısı düzenliyor. 

Diyor ki, *“Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan 6 yıldır dinleniyor ve kimsenin kılı kıpırdamıyor.”* 

Bakınız… 

Bunu sıradan biri söylemiyor. 

Söyleyen kişi Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanı. 

Zaten Başbakan Erdoğan bu nedenle bu açıklamaya önem vererek son bir haftadır,* “beni de dinlediler; beni de dinlediler”* diye ardı ardına açıklama yaptı. Hala da yapıyor. 

Bunun üzerine…. 

Ankara’daki Memur Suçları Soruşturma Bürosu’nda görevli başsavcı vekili, Fethi şimşek’i çağırdı. *“Gel anlat bakalım”* diye. 
Geçen Perşembe günü TİB şimşek’i gidip ifade verdi. 

Ne dedi biliyor musunuz: 

*“Ben Başbakan’ın 6 yıl gizlice dinlendiğini gazetelerden okudum!”* 

Evet şaka gibi… 

Aynen böyle dedi. 

Ve okuduğu gazete küpürlerini de başsavcı vekiline verdi! 

Bakınız…. 

Bu iş bu kadar gülünüp geçilecek bir konu değildir. 

Basın toplantısı yaparak Başbakan Erdoğan’ın 6 yıl boyunca dinlendiğini söyleyen kişi bir hukukçudur. 

Ordu’da, Kulp’ta, Konya’da, Kütahya’da savcılık yapmıştır. 

İfade vermeye gittiği Ankara Adliyesi Memur Suçları Soruşturma biriminde 7 yıl savcılık görevini yürütmüştür. 

Ankara Adalet Meslek Lisesi’nde üzel Hukuk, Ceza Hukuku ve Tebligat Hukuku dersleri; Adalet Akademisi’nde İnfaz Hukuku, 4483 sayılı Yasa'nın Uygulanması ve üzel Soruşturma Usulleri ile Hazırlık Soruşturmasında Cumhuriyet Savcılarının Görev ve Yetkileri konusunda dersler vermektedir. 

Yani… 

*Yanisi şu:* Fethi şimşek nerede nasıl konuşulacağını bilecek, gazete haberleri üzerine basın toplantısı yapmayacak bir hukukçudur. 

O halde hukukçu kimliğini niye ayaklar altına almıştır? 

Yargıtay’ın hakimlerin, savcıların gizlice dinlendiği haberlerinin üzerini örtmek için mi? 

Suni gündem yaratmak için mi bu kadar büyük hatayı işlemiştir? 

Yazık. 

Evet… 

Bu ülkenin çivisi çıkmıştır. 

Pardon! 

üıkarılmıştır!.... 



*Odatv.com*
16 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*CEMAAT HEDEFİNİ İşARET ETTİ*
** 

Cemaate yakın Zaman Gazetesi’nin önde gelen isimlerinden Mümtaz’er Türköne bugün orduya çok ağır ifadeler kullandı. Türköne ordunun cemaate karşı yürüttüğünü söylediği savaşı kaybettiğini iddia etti. Türköne “Artık yenildiğini fark etmesi durumu kabul etmesi gerek.* Aksi takdirde daha çok zayiat verecek.* Zarar büyüyecek. *Ordumuz bu savaşı kaybetti;* çünkü bu savaş yanlış bir savaştı.” Dedi.

Türköne ordu için hedefte gösterdi. Komuta kademesinin tasfiye edilmesi gerektiğini söyledi: *“Bu yanlış savaş sona erer, bu komuta kademesi tasfiye olursa, hala her şeyin düzeleceği umudunu taşıyoruz.”* 

Bir diğer cemaat yazarı İhsan Dağı da Türköne ile aynı fikirde idi. Dağı yazısında: “Ama sonuçta elimizde *bölünmüş bir ordu* mevcut; andıçlar, lahikalar ve eylem planları hazırlayanlar orduyu böldüler. Bir yanda yasadışı, askerlik dışı, etik dışı andıçları, lahikaları ve eylem planları üzerinden iktidar ve kariyer kuranlar var.* Sayıları az, ama kilit yerdeler.* üst komuta kademeleriyle çalışıyorlar doğrudan…TSK'yı adeta bir siyasi parti ve bir kara propaganda örgütü olarak kullananlar temizlenmeden ne Türkiye ne TSK normalleşebilir.“ Diyerek komuta kademesini işaret etti.




*Odatv.com*
17 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*üYLE BİR SUBAY YOK*
** 
Gazeteci Fatih Altaylı, gazete Habertürk’teki köşesinde, ihbar mektupları ve ihbarcı subay hakkında gündemi değiştirecek bir yazı yazdı. İşte Altaylı’nın yazısı:

“Bence ihbarcı subay falan yok

Ben size bir sır vereyim.

Hepiniz, hepimiz, hatta belki siyaset kandırılıyor.

Size söyleyeyim, ortada* "ihbarcı bir subay"* falan yok.

Emin olun ki yok.

Yani TSK eğer bir cadı avı başlattıysa ve meşhur *"ihbarcı subayı"* araştırıyorsa hiç boşuna yorulmasın.

İhbarcı subay diye birisi yok.

Yaratılan atmosfere göre, TSK içinde *"vatanını seven ve demokrat"* bir subay var. Bu subay, TSK'daki antidemokratik uygulamalara kızıp kızıp ikide bir ihbar mektubu yazıyor ve bu mektuplarına* "müthiş"* belgeler ekliyor.

Ancak belgelere bakınca görüyorsunuz ki, bunlar uzun zaman içinde toplanmış, farklı birimlerden, farklı dönemlerden belgeler.
Ben size söyleyeyim, bunları tek bir subay toplamış olamaz, hele hele bugün kafası bozulduğu için bunları postalayan bir subay hiç olamaz.

üünkü belgeler anlık bir* "kafa bozukluğunun"* eseri değil, uzun dönemli, sistematik bir çalışmanın ürünü.

Belli ki, bu belgeler zaman içinde TSK'dan dışarı çıkarılıp toplanmış, biriktirilmiş ve dosyalanmış.

Bana sorarsanız, Ergenekon savcılarında bizim bu peyderpey gördüğümüz belgeler ta başından beri mevcut.

Sadece savcılarda değil, devletin en üst kademelerinde de bu belgeler uzun zamandır var.

Ama birileri toplum mühendisliği yapıyor ve bunları bize yavaş yavaş sızdırıyor, gündemde diri tutuyor.

Ve bence bu çalışmalar 1 kişinin ürünü falan da değil.

Bütün bunları toplayan, hazırlayan ve yazan geniş bir ekip var.

*"Kim bunlar"* diyorsanız, emin olun bilmiyorum.

Ama emin olun birileri de onları dinliyor ve belgeliyordur.

Konjonktür değişince hep birlikte onu da öğreniriz.”



*Odatv.com*
17 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*YORULDUK ARTIK BU CAHİLLİğİNİZDEN*
** 

 

Bir orduyu hedefine koyan böyle bir kara propaganda, böyle bir gözü dönmüşlük sanırım ülkeler tarihinde pek ender görülecek türdendir. Ve elbette böylesi bir hınç, tüm* “hınç”* tarihini altüst edebilir.

Yeni bir ihbarcı çıktı ya hani. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni ihbar eden belgeler ulaştırmış medyaya. Bunda bir tuhaflık yok, alıştık çünkü. Tuhaf olan, ihbar belgesi olarak sunulan film senaryolarının ve film siparişlerinin gazetelerde gördüğü ilgi. 

Propaganda için film üretmek ne zaman suç oldu bilmiyorum. Bildiğim en demokratik yollardan biridir zor kullanmaya başvurmadan, çeşitli yollarla algıları değiştirmek. *“Zor kullanma”* olmadığı sürece propaganda teknikleri suç değildir. Eğer böyle bir suç varsa belirli bir kaynağın desteğiyle son dönemde üretilen dizilere, filmlere ne demeli acaba?

Cehalet medyada hiç bugünlerdeki kadar görünür olmamıştı. Kısacası hocalık başa düştü durumuyla filmler ve propaganda konusunu açmam gerekecek;

Sinema ideolojik ve stratejik bir araçtır. Yeryüzünde bu stratejik aracı neredeyse hiç kullanmayan, kullanamayan tek çağdaş ordu ise bizimkisidir. Durum o yüzden epey ilginç.

TSK’yı hedef alan kara propaganda kaynaklarının *“TSK propaganda filmi yaptırıyormuş”* çığlığı epeyce komik ve acınasıdır o yüzden.

Sinema filmi ve dizi filmler ABD ve Pentagon’un en önemli ideolojik aracıdır. O kadar ki Pentagon’u Hollywood’dan çıkarırsanız geriye Amerikan sineması diye bir şey kalmaz.

Pentagon en çok izlenen ve dünyaya ihraç edilen sinema filmlerini üç nedenle kullanır;

1. Amerikan ordusuna sempatiyi artırmak,
2. Bütçeden Pentagon’a ayrılacak payı artırmak,
3. Dünya kamuoyunda Amerikan ordusunun ve ABD’nin imajını üretip yaymak. 

üünkü ABD ve ordusunun imajları birbirinden ayrılamaz. (Dünyanın hiçbir yerinde ülkelerle ordularının imajı birbirinden ayrılmaz. Güç ve güven imajları ordu ve ülke arasında birbirlerine transfer edilir. O nedenle de Türkiye’de yaşananlar vahimdir.)

Yukarıda sıraladığım amaçlar için filmlerdeki tarihsel gerçekler çarpıtılır. Kaybedilmiş bir savaşın filmi yapılırken o savaşlardan kahramanlar çıkarmak için çalışır senaristler. Rambo serisi ve Vietnam buna en iyi örneklerdendir.

Pentagon’da *“ABD ordusunun Hollywood’la işbirliği el kitapları”* vardır.

Pentagon’un Hollywood Bürosu film yapımcılarına neyi söyleyip neyi söylemeyeceklerini dikte eder. Bu yoldan geçmeden çevrilen film sayısı bir elin parmaklarını geçmez. (ürneğin Oliver Stone’un *“Platoon”* filmi bu yoldan geçmemiştir.) Bu *“Büro”*nun bir film senaryosunu onaylamasının tek ölçütü ise *“Orduyu olumsuz gösteren herhangi bir film olmamasıdır.”*

Hemen hepimizin masum birer film gibi izlediğimiz James Bond serisinden *“Tomorrow Never Dies”*dan bir örnek vereyim: Bond Vietnam sularına paraşütle inmeye hazırlanırken ajanlardan biri *“Yakalanırsan ne yapacağını biliyorsun”* der. Bond espriyle yanıt verir:* “Bir savaş çıkar ve belki bu kez kazanan biz oluruz.”* Bond’un bu esprisi Pentagon için büyük sorundu çünkü Vietnam bu espriyi tehdit olarak algılayabilirdi. Sonuçta espri filmden çıkarıldı. Film öyle çekildi. İzlediğiniz filmde Bond’un esas senaryoda bulunan o esprisi yoktur.

Dahası Pentagon-Hollywood işbirliğine göre bir senaryonun beş kopyasının onay için Pentagon’ın ilgili bürosuna göndermek ve filmi onaylanan senaryoya göre çekmek gerekir. Bitmedi dahası var, filmler halka sunulmadan önce Pentagon yetkilileri için bir ön gösterim koşulu vardır.

üstelik bu durum yalnızca filmler değil, her akşam karşısına oturup izlediğimiz dizilerin çoğu da benzer şekilde üretilir.
Bu konuda daha ayrıntılı bilgi edinmek isteyen okurlar benim kitabımı *(Tanklar ve Sözcükler)*olmasa bile Jean-Michael Valantin’in* “Küresel Stratejinin üç Aktörü: Hollywood, Pentagon ve Washington”* ya da David Robb’un *“Hollywood Operasyonları”* kitaplarını okuyabilirler. O kitaplardaki ayrıntıları öğrenince Türk Ordusunun yeni iletişim düzeninde ne kadar savunmasız ve ilkel düzeyde kaldığını görebilirler.

şimdi düşünmemiz gereken nedir? Başka büyük bir filmin senaryosundan geçerken ülkece, Türk ordusunun tüm korunaklarından yoksun bırakılmasının ülkenin politikalarına vereceği hasar mı?

Yoksa çıkarların ordular aracılığıyla küreselleştiğini bilerek, Pentagon’un kendisini sürekli olarak yayması ve üretmesi mekanizmalarını seyredip, TSK’yı büyük olasılık en ilkel şekliyle film çekme işi üzerinden yıpratarak Pentagon’a hizmet eden medya ve entelektüeller aracılığıyla düşürüldüğümüz acınası durum mu?




*Nuran Yıldız*
*[email protected]*

*Odatv.com*

18 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*TARAF GAZETESİNİ BELGE MANYAğI YAPTILAR*
** 
 

Hani adı büyük bazı köşeyazarları sık sık yazıyor ya, *"helal olsun Taraf'a ne güzel gazetecilik yapıyor"* diye.

üyle ya...

Bu topraklarda kimsenin aklına gelmeyen komplo teorilerini dile getirirsen iyi gazeteci oluveriyorsun. Hele bir de iddianın yanına *"belge"* koyarsan tamamdır işte. Haber budur!

Son dönemde komplo teorileri o kadar ucuzlatıldı ki eskisi gibi pek alıcı bulamıyor.

Bu nedenle* belgeli komplo teorisi* şart oldu.

Peki adı üzerinde komplo olanın yanına iliştirilen belge gerçek olabilir mi?

Olamaz.

Bunu nereden mi biliyoruz? Taraf Gazetesi'nin* "ortaya çıkardığı"* belgelerden.

Bugüne kadar Taraf'ın manşet yaptığı belgelerden gerçek çıkan oldu mu?

Son olarak...

*"Elimizde bomba gibi bir belge var, Türkiye'de yer yerinden oynayacak"* dediler.

Yayınladılar.

Ve daha 24 saat geçmeden meçhul kişi/ya da kişiler tarafından gönderilen 3'üncü mektubun sahte olduğu ortaya çıktı.

Görünen o ki birileri Taraf ile dalga geçiyor.

Ya da baktılar ki Taraf her gönderilen sözde belgeyi yayınlıyor; Taraf'ı belge manyağı yaptılar.

Hadi Taraf'ın haberciliği dökülüyor; bunu anladık.

Peki...

Her fırsatta Taraf'a övgüler dizen adı büyük köşe yazarlarına ne diyeceğiz.


*Odatv.com*
18 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*BAşSAVCIYI KİMLER İHBAR ETTİ?* 
** 

 

Ergenekon Savcıları, bağlı bulundukları Başsavcı hakkında *“Ergenekon şüphelisi olarak”* dosya hazırlamışlar ve dinlenmesini talep etmişler! 

Bu akıllara durgunluk veren hukuk skandalı, Adalet Bakanı tarafından da doğrulandı. 

Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin, İstanbul Tarabya’daki Hakimevi’nde aralarında genel yayın yönetmenlerinin de bulunduğu bir grup gazeteci ile bir sohbet toplantısı yaptı. 

Bakan’ın açıklamalarının arasında söylediği öyle bir söz vardı ki, son zamanlarda ayyuka çıkan Telekulak skandallarının üstüne tüy dikti! 

*Bakan’ın açıklamalarından çıkan sonuç şu:* İstanbul Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin, Ergenekon savcılarının talebi ve gönderdikleri dosya dikkate alınarak dinlenmiş! Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi bu belge ve bilgileri inceleyerek talebi uygun görmüş. Yani Başsavcı Engin dinlemeye ve teknik takibe alınmış. Bu takip sonunda Bakanlık Müfettişleri Başsavcı hakkında kovuşturmaya yer olmadığına karar vermişler. 

Bu bilgiler, Bakanla sohbet toplantısına katılan gazetecilerden sadece Akşam Genel Yayın Yönetmeni İsmail Küçükkaya’nın yazısında yer aldı. 

Küçükkaya bu bilgiyi Akşam’da manşet olan haberinin spotunda da şu şekilde vermişti: *“Bakan, özellikle Başsavcının teknik takibe alınmasıyla ilgili sürpriz bir açıklama yaptı.”* 

Küçükkaya haberi nasıl doğrulattı? 

Ancak, toplantı çıkışında başka muhabirler *“Bakana sorduk, öyle değil dedi”* deyince. Küçükkaya haberini doğrulatmaya girişti ve bakın neler yazdı: 

Açık biçimde Ergenekon savcılarını kastetti. Nitekim Yalçın Doğan bunun üzerine şaşkınlığını gizleyemedi ve *'Kovuşturmaya gerek görülmedi, Başsavcı şimdi istese yardımcılarını görevden alabilir mi?'* diye sordu. Taraf yazarı Yıldıray Oğur da *'Bu durumda Başsavcı Engin'in soruşturmanın başında olmasını tuhaf bulduğunu'* söyledi. Bakan Ergin, *'Başsavcı, yardımcılarını bununla ilgili olarak görevden alamaz, (özel yetkili savcılık ve özel yetkili mahkemenin) atama ve görevden alınmasını kurul (HSYK) yapabilir'* yanıtı verdi.

üok emindim ama yine de Hürriyet'ten Eyüp Can'ı aradım, benimle aynı fikirdeydi. 

Aslında başka bir ihtimal olamaz ki...

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı hakkında öyle bir dinleme kararını başka nasıl bir süreç başlatabilir? Teftiş, düğmeye basacak o delilleri bulamaz ki... Süreci başlatmak için başka bir dinamik gerekiyordu. Bakan da onu açıkladı. Yine de saat 22.00'ye doğru Bakan Ergin'i aradım. İşte değerlendirmesi:

'Soruşturmayı yapan birim olarak Teftiş Kurulu'nu kastetmiştim. Ancak Ergenekon savcıları soruşturmayı yürütürken birtakım tesadüfi delillere ulaşıyorlar. Onlar hakim ve savcıları soruşturma yetkileri olmadığı için bu belgeleri Bakanlığa yolluyorlar. Bakanlık bir tasnif yaptıktan sonra görevle ilgili kısmı Ceza İşleri üzerinden Teftiş Kurulu'na intikal ettirdi. Müfettişler de izleme-dinleme talebinde bulundular.'

Diğerleri neler yazdılar? 

Aslında Bakan bu sözleriyle de Küçükkaya’nın yazdıklarını doğrulamış oluyordu. 

Ama toplantıya katılan diğer gazeteciler, yazdıkları haberlerde Bakan sanki böyle bir olaydan hiç söz etmemiş gibi üç maymunları oynadılar. 

şöyle ki: 

Küçükkaya’nın haberinde adı geçen gazetecilerden Eyüp Can Hürriyet’teki yazısında değinmiyordu, sanki ne toplantıda, ne de Küçükkaya ile arasında bu konuşma hiç geçmemişti. 

Hürriyet’ten Yalçın Doğan bu konuya hiç değinmemiş, Bakan hakkında şunları yazmıştı: “Ergin, dünya görüşüne katılmadığım bir politikacı. Ancak, makul ve mantıklı. Her soruyu sabırla yanıtlıyor. üevresiyle iyi diyalog kuruyor. Bilgi verirken, ideolojik tavırdan uzak durmaya çalışıyor. O zaman karşılıklı diyalog bilgi alış verişi düzeyinde akıyor.”

Taraf’tan Yıldıray Oğur da haberinin manşetine orada gösterdiği tepkiyi yansıtmamış,* “Dinlerse TİB dinler”* başlığını kullanmıştı. 

üteki katılımcıların tavırları da şöyleydi: 

Bugün’den Erhan Başyurt’un yazısı bu olaya değinmiyordu. 

Star gazetesi haberi Küçükkaya’ya atfen veriyordu. 

Zaman’dan Ekrem Dumanlı da oralı değildi. Yazısında, Başsavcının dinlenmesine yer vermemiş, şu başlığı kullanmıştı *“Yargıya baskı yok, 2 bin ihbar işleme bile alınmadı.”* 

Milliyet’ten Taha Akyol: *“İstanbul Başsavcısı’nın dinlenilmesi yargı kararına dayanıyor. Dinleme sırasında hiçbir şüphe sebebinin olmadığı görülmüştür. Bu husus yazılı olarak kendisine bildirilecek”* diye yazdı.

Ortadaki gerçek şudur:* Ergenekon Savcıları, bağlı bulundukları Başsavcı hakkında “Ergenekon şüphelisi olarak”* dosya hazırlamışlar ve dinlenmesini talep etmişler. 



*Odatv.com*
18 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*TARAF’IN KAYNAKLARI GENELKURMAY BAşKANI’NA HANGİ MESAJI GüNDERDİ?* 
** 

 

Odatv, haberin özünü ilk paragrafta verir. Ama bu defa haberi yazının sonunda aktarmak zorundayız. üünkü konu yeterince çetrefil. 


*İlk soru:* Genelkurmay’da *“Gelincik”* adında bir yemek salonu bulunduğunu Türkiye’de kaç kişi bilir? üok ama çok az kişinin bu yemek salonundan haberdar olduğunu iddia edebiliriz. 


Daha iddialı bir soru soralım. 


Basın kuruluşlarının Ankara temsilcilerinden, savunma muhabirlerinden acaba kaçı *Gelincik Salonu*’nun adını duymuştur?


İddia ediyoruz. Gelincik Salonu’nun yerini bilen, adını duyan gazeteci sayısı bir elin parmak sayısını geçmez.


Daha da iddialı bir soru… 


Genelkurmay’da görevli subay, astsubay ve diğer askerlerden kaçı bu salonunu yerini bilir, adını duymuştur?


Bu sayının da çok ama çok küçük olduğunu tahmin etmek zor değil. Gelincik salonuyla niye ilgileniyoruz birazdan aktaracağız. Ama önce bu salonunun yerini herkesten daha iyi bilen şahsiyetlere dikkat çekelim.


**** 


Taraf gazetesi 14 Kasım’da *“Karargahta son yemek”* başlığıyla bir haber yayınladı. Haberden aynen aktarıyoruz: 


“İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’nın altında imzası olan ve tutuklandıktan sonra ikinci kez tahliye edilen Albay Dursun üiçek, 10 Kasım’da Genelkurmay Karargahı’nda Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ, Genelkurmay 2. Başkanı ve dört kuvvet komutanıyla birlikte yemek yedi. Karargah’taki *Gelincik Salonu*’ndaki yemek, Anıtkabir’deki 10 Kasım törenlerinin ardından, öğlen saatlerinde başladı.” 


Yemeğin yenildiği yere dikkat ettiniz mi? Gelincik Salonu.




****


Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Taraf’ın haberini bir gün sonra yazılı açıklamayla tekzip etti. Açıklamada; *“10 Kasım 2009 günü Genelkurmay Başkanlığında düzenlenen öğle yemeğine Kuvvet Komutanlarıyla Jandarma Genel Komutanı katılmıştır”* denildi.


Hangisi doğru? 


Aslında bunun önemi yok. üünkü…


1) Odatv’nin edindiği bilgilere göre Gelincik Salonu Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın makam katında bulunuyor. Daha da önemlisi bu salon Genel Kurmay Başkanı’nın odasına bitişik. 

2) Gelincik salonu adı salon olmakla birlikte küçük bir oda. En fazla 4 kişi ağırlanabiliyor. Oysa habere göre yemeğe katılan sayısı 7 kişi. 

3) Peki ama Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın açıklamasında yemeğe dört kuvvet komutanı ile Birinci Başkanı’nın katıldığı ifade ediliyor. Bu durumda 5 komutan Gelincik Salonu’na nasıl sığdı? 

4) Belki de yemek bu salonda yenilmedi. Ne dersiniz? Bu soruya aslında Taraf’ın yazı işleri yanıt vermeliydi. Ama bunun için sorgulayan akıllara ihtiyaç var. 


*Meselenin bam teli şu:* Taraf’a haber aktaranlar - yazanlar, Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın ne kadar yakınına ulaşabileceklerinin mesajını mı veriyorlar? 


*Acaba, acaba, acaba …*



*Odatv.com*
18 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*Yeni derin devlet inşaası*

 

*Türkiye Partisi lideri şener, ümraniye Davası’nı böyle değerlendirdi.*

AKP’nin kurucularından olan TP lideri Abdüllatif şener, ümraniye Davası’nda çok sayıda suçsuz insanın mağdur edildiğini belirterek *“Yeni bir derin devlet inşa ediliyor”* dedi. şener, davanın iktidar tarafından, siyasallaştırıldığını vurguladı.

*Derin devlet yenileniyor*
AKP’nin kurucularından birisi olan Türkiye Partisi lideri şener, ümraniye davasında çok sayıda suçsuz insanın mağdur edildiğini belirterek* “şahsen endişeliyim. Yeni bir derin devlet inşa ediliyor”* dedi.

Haber: ünsel üNAL

Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Abdüllatif şener başta iktidar partisi olmak üzere, TBMM’de grubu bulunan partilerin siyaset anlayışını topa tuttu. TBMM’de bulunan partilerin farklı kavramları kullanarak Türkiye’yi ayrıştırdığını ifade eden şener, eski siyaset tarzında yapay kavramlar üzerinden kavga ederek kimlik oluşturma çabası olduğunu söyledi. ümraniye Davası’nın da bu bağlamda iktidar tarafından, siyasallaştırılarak, hukuktan uzak bir şekilde yürütüldüğünü öne süren şener, “ümraniye Davası’na baktığımızda, gördüğüm hadise şudur; bu dava kapsamında* yer alan suça karışmış bazı insanlar* olabilir. Tamamıyla hiçbir şeyin olmadığı ve bir kurgu üzerine yürüyen bir dava olduğunu düşünmüyorum. Ama* bu dava üzerinden, dava bağlantısı olacak, olmayacak çok sayıda insanın konunun içersine bulaştırılmış olabileceğini* ihtimal dahilinde tutuyorum” dedi. 

*Muhalifler tasfiye ediliyor* 
Sürdürülen takiplerde büyük bir güvensizlik inşa edildiğini, yine dava üzerinden sürekli muhalif bir kesimin suça bulaşmış olsun ve ya olmasın tasfiyesine yönelmiş bir görüntünün ortaya çıktığını dile getiren şener şöyle konuştu. 

*Uluslararası bağlantılı* 
“Geldiğimiz nokta itibariyle şöyle bir endişeyi de taşımaktayım. Yeni bir derin devlet inşa edilmekte olduğu yönünde endişeler de taşıdığımı belirtmek isterim. Yani* burada iki şey söylüyorum;* bu dava üzerinden çok sayıda masum insan mağdur edilerek bir endişe ortamı oluşturulmuş olabilir, ikincisi *’derin devlet yenileniyor’* olabilir, bu dava üzerinden. Bu sadece iç dinamiklerle ortaya çıkmış masum bir hadise değil,* uluslararası bağlantılarla yürüyen bir operasyon* olabilir.”



21/11/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Bu da siyasi dejavu*


*Soner Yalçın*
*Hürriyet Gzt.*
*22.11.2009*



Yaşanılan bir olayı daha önceden yaşamışlık duygusuna* “dejavu”* denir. Türkiye’nin son günlerdeki politik olaylarını daha önce yaşadığınız duygusuna kapılıyor musunuz? ürneğin Ergenekon gözaltılarını, tutuklamalarını? Ya da* “Başbakan, Genelkurmay Başkanı’nı görevden alsın”* sözlerini? Gelin yıllar öncesine gidip bir dejavu yaşayalım...


BUGüN fikir hayatındaki kısırlığımızın temel sebeplerinden biri sol düşünceye düşmanlıktır. Bunun nedeni ise Soğuk Savaş ve onun uzantısı olarak 12 Mart-12 Eylül darbeleridir.

*Annales-School tarihçiliği*;* yani tarihi olayları ekonomik temelli düşünceyle anlama-analiz etme yöntemi* solculukla özdeşleştirildiği için, bu anlayış bizim üniversitelerimize sokulmamıştır. Bu da hala temel meseleleri kavrayamamamıza neden olmaktadır. 

Gündemdeki olayları hala Soğuk Savaş yıllarının bize dayattığı *tek boyutlu düşünce sistematiğiyle* tartışıyoruz. Sosyal tarihçiliği-ekonomik tarihçiliği bilmiyoruz.

ürneğin; Türkiye’deki Ergenekon soruşturması-davasını nasıl *“okuyor-analiz ediyorsunuz”*?

Sovyetler Birliği’nin parçalanmasıyla dengeleri altüst olan günümüz dünyasında yeni oluşturulmaya çalışılan düzeni kavrayamadan Türkiye’deki olayları anlayabilir misiniz?

Sözlerimi somutlaştırmak için size bir dejavu yaşatmalıyım!..



*Yeni yol haritası*

1945 yılında II. Dünya Savaşı bitti.

Savaşın iki galibi Amerika ve Sovyetler (Rusya), özelikle 100 yıldır paylaşım mücadelesine girdikleri emperyal rakiplerini saf dışı edip dünyaya hakim oldu.

İngiltere, Fransa galip bile olsalar savaş yorgunuydu; ABD’nin gölgesine sığındılar. 

Almanya, İtalya, Japonya zaten savaştan yenik çıktı.

İki süper gücün dünyayı paylaşma isteği Soğuk Savaş’ın başlamasına neden oldu.

*“Milli şef”* İsmet İnönü’nün usta dış politikasıyla harbe girmeyen Türkiye, yönünü Batı’ya döndü. üstelik bunu Atatürk döneminin SSCB’ye yakın dış politikasını tamamen değiştirerek yaptı.

İnönü, Türkiye’nin geleceğini Batı’da görse de, ülkenin tam bağımsızlıkçı çizgisinden çok taviz verme eğiliminde değildi.

Oysa...

ABD’nin yeni dünya düzeninde Türkiye’den istekleri vardı. ürneğin, Kore’ye asker gönderilmesi gibi...

*ABD*, Türkiye’*nin* II. Dünya Savaşı’nda olduğu gibi tarafsız kalmasını istemiyordu; *yeni ordulara ihtiyacı vardı.*

*üünkü...*

*Sovyetler Birliği Avrupa’nın merkezine kadar gelmişti.*

Afrika’da, Asya’da sömürgeler özgürleşiyordu. Ortadoğu’da ulusal hareketler çığ gibi büyüyordu.

üin ve SSCB kapitalist ülkelere karşı birleşik cephe oluşturma kararı almıştı.

Ve bu karardan 5 ay sonra Kuzey Kore, Güney Kore topraklarına girdi.

II. Dünya Savaşı bitmişti bitmesine ama dünyayı paylaşım mücadelesi sürüyordu.

Ve ABD’nin, savaşacak Mehmetçik’e ihtiyacı vardı.


*Genelkurmay Başkanı tasfiye edildi*

İsmet Paşa, iktidarı DP’ye kaptırmasaydı Kore’ye asker gönderir miydi?

Türkiye’yi savaşa sokmamış İsmet Paşa’nın Kore’ye asker gönderme ihtimali az.

Peki Genelkurmay’ın II. Dünya Savaşı’ndaki kurmay kadrosu görevde olsaydı, DP’nin isteğine uyar mıydı?

Bu konuyu açmalıyım:

Demokrat Parti 6 Haziran 1950’de TSK içinde “balans ayarı” yaptı.
Bunu da ustaca başardı.

Hükümet olunca gündeme hemen ezanın tekrar Arapça okunmasını getirdi. Ardından radyoda dini program yapılması yasağını kaldırdı.

Dini duygulara seslenip kamuoyunun desteğini arkasına alınca Türkiye’nin gündemine suni bir olay getirildi:

*“Askerler darbe yapacak!”*

Parantez açayım: Bu dedikodunun üzerinden 60 yıl geçti; bugüne kadar bu dedikodunun doğruluğunu gösterir bir tek bilgi-belge bulunamadı.

Ama DP hükümeti bu dedikoduyu fırsat bilip, başta Genelkurmay Başkanı A. Nafiz Gürman, Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Zeki Doğan, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Mehmet Ali ülgen, Jandarma Genel Komutanı Nuri Berköz, Genelkurmay II. Başkanı İzzet Aksalur olmak üzere ordu komutanları dahil 15 general ve 150 albayı emekli etti.

Ve...

İki ay sonra ABD’nin isteği oldu:

25 Temmuz 1950’de DP hükümeti, Kore’ye 4 bin 500 kişilik askeri birlik gönderme kararı aldı.

DP, CHP’nin tavrından çekinip konuyu TBMM’ye bile getirmedi. Bakanlar Kurulu kararnamesiyle Mehmetçik cepheye sürülüverdi.

üst komuta kademesi tasfiyeye uğrayan TSK sesini bile çıkaramadı.

Olayı protesto eden Türk Barışseverler Derneği’nin solcu üyeleri ise hemen cezaevine tıkılıp sesleri kesildi.


*1 Mart tezkeresi*

1950’lerdeki iç ve dış olayların günümüz dünyası ve Türkiye’si ile benzerliği var mı?

1989’da Berlin Duvarı’nın yıkılmasıyla Soğuk Savaş dönemi sona erdi.

Soğuk Savaş sonrasının en sert paylaşım mücadelesinin yaşandığı Balkanlar, Kafkaslar ve Ortadoğu, Türkiye’nin yanı başında.

Türkiye bugüne kadar sorunlu bölgelere BM nezdinde asker göndererek kanlı savaşların dışında kalmaya özen gösterdi.

Fakat...

Bu tarafsız dış politika bir yere kadar sürdü.

Türkiye’nin 1 Mart (2003) tezkeresine onay vermemesi, ABD için dönüm noktası oldu.

Tezkerenin reddedilmesini ABD, TSK’ya bağladı.

İşte ben o tarihten sonra dejavu yaşamaya başladım.

Bugün ne diyorlar:

“TSK’da cunta var”; “Başbakan, TSK’nın üst komuta kademesini görevden alsın!”

Sanıyorum oyunun henüz birinci perdesini seyrediyoruz.


*AVRUPA’YA KOMüNİST OYUNU*


ABD’nin Soğuk Savaş doktrinine göre, büyük kara ordusuna sahip Türkiye, NATO şemsiyesi altında olmalıydı.

DP de hükümet olunca NATO’ya başvurdu. Amerika desteğine ve Kore’ye asker göndermesine güvenip hemen kabul edileceğini sanıyordu.

Olmadı; Avrupalılar Türkiye’yi istemedi.



şaşıran sadece Türkiye değildi; ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Dean Acheson, NATO’nun Avrupalı üyelerine sert çıkarak, Türkiye’nin acilen pakta alınmasını istedi.

Avrupa’nın üstünde hala savaşın dumanı tütüyordu; kimsenin sert demeçlerden korkacak hali yoktu.

ABD ve Türkiye, Avrupa’yı ikna için iki yönteme başvurdu:

Bunlardan birincisi,* “Stalin, Kars ve Ardahan’ı istedi” yalanına* yeniden başvurmak oldu!

Bu yalanı maalesef Feridun Cemal Erkin ile Selim Sarper çıkardı. Güya talep Moskova Büyükelçisi Sarper’e sözlü olarak söylenmişti! Toprak talebini Stalin niye nota vererek yapmamıştı? Bilinmiyor.

Zaten SSCB toprak talebini reddetti; Dışişleri Bakanı Molotov,* “Bu nereden çıktı, böyle bir talebimiz yok”* demesine rağmen psikolojik harbe yenik düştüler. Bırakın o dönemi, bu kara yalana hala inanılıyor; yıllardır iç politika malzemesi olarak kullanılıyor.

Neyse dönelim konumuza...

Ortada toprak talebine ilişkin belge filan olmayınca Avrupalılar bu yalana pek itibar etmedi.

O halde Avrupalıları ikna için başka oyunlar gerekiyordu.

Bulundu:

*“Türkiye komünist hareketlerin tehdidi altındaydı.”*

Bu *“tehlikenin”* gösterilmesi amacıyla 1951 yılında Türkiye Komünist Partisi’ne yönelik* “büyük tevkifat”* yapıldı. Dört yüz kişi işkenceden geçirildi. Kimler yoktu ki; Ruhi Su, Enver Gökçe, Ahmet Arif, Arif Damar, Mihri Belli...

İşkenceye dayanamayıp aklını kaybedenler oldu. (İşkenceye uğrayanlardan Yılmaz üolpan Paris Turizm Müşaviri iken 22 Aralık 1979’da ASALA tarafından öldürüldü. Solun tarihi acıklı insan hikayeleriyle doludur.)

Basın günlerce komünistlerin nasıl sinsi bir oyunla rejimi değiştireceğini yazdı.

Bu arada, ölüm korkusuyla Nazım Hikmet de Sovyetler Birliği’ne kaçınca yayınlar daha da sertleşti.

ABD her fırsatta, Türkiye’nin komünist tehdidi altında olduğunu söylemeye başladı. Bu arada NATO kararını da bekleyemezdi. Ortadoğu ABD Büyükelçileri Konferansı İstanbul’da toplandı. Güçlü bir Ortadoğu savunma hattı kurulması ve Türkiye’nin bu savunmada etkin bir rol üstlenmesi istendi.

Türkiye’nin Londra, Paris, Roma büyükelçileri de, Cumhurbaşkanı Bayar başkanlığında üankaya Köşkü’nde toplanarak, Doğu Akdeniz savunmasına ilişkin kararları görüştü.

üte yandan...

Bir avuç aydına/komüniste karşı Türkiye’yi korumak için Amerikan 6’ncı Filosu İstanbul’a geldi!

şaka gibi... ABD ayrıca Türkiye’ye 100 jet uçağı vereceğini açıkladı. Yani tehlike o kadar büyüktü!

Bu arada Mehmetçik Kore’de yiğitçe savaşmayı sürdürdü. ABD, Kore’deki Türk Tugayı’na* “Başkanlık Onur Belgesi”*ni verdi.

üdül karşılıksız bırakılır mıydı; hemen Kore’ye 900 kişilik ilave asker sevkıyatı yapıldı.

Mehmetçik’in bir hiç yüzünden Kore’de şehitler vermesini protesto eden 56 üniversite öğrencisi tutuklandı. Tabii hepsi komünistti!

Bu arada Ankara’ya ABD askeri heyetlerinin biri gidip diğeri geldi. Ziyaretler sonrasında Kore’ye hep takviye asker gönderildi; bu kez sayı 600 idi.

Bir yanda Kore’ye asker gönderildi, diğer yanda solculara yönelik tutuklamalar hız kesmedi.

Türkiye Sosyalist Partisi Genel Sekreteri Esat Adil Müstecaplıoğlu; Attila İlhan ve Madımak’ta kaybettiğimiz Asım Bezirci’nin de aralarında bulunduğu 15 aydın tutuklandı.

İstanbul’da Orak üekiç adında gizli bir örgüt ortaya çıkarıldı! üç kişi tutuklandı.

Milli Eğim Bakanı Tevfik İleri solcu öğretmenlerin tasfiyesinin hızlandırılarak sürdüğünü açıkladı.

Uzatmayalım...

Sonuçta Avrupalılar* “komünist tehlikesi oyununa”* kandılar/ya da kanar gibi yaptılar; Türkiye’nin NATO’ya katılmasına izin verdiler. Zaten SSCB burunlarının dibine kadar gelmişti; riske girmek istemiyorlardı.

Nedendir bilinmez bu kabulden sonra ABD, Türk-Amerikan Askeri İşbirliği’ne katkılarından dolayı Genelkurmay Başkanı Nuri Yamut’a *“Liyakat Madalyası”* verdi.

Halk bayram yapıyordu:

100 yıllık Rusya korkusundan yine bizi Batı koruyacaktı. Sovyetler saldırınca NATO bizim yanımızda olacaktı!

Halbuki...

Bu da koca bir yalandı. SSCB’nin saldırısı durumunda savunma hattı Boğazlar’da kurulacaktı.

Neyse gelelim sonuca...

Dün komünistler, bugün de* “darbeci Ergenekoncular”* cezaevinde!

Size de yaşadıklarınız dejavu gibi geliyor mu?..


*En önemli silahları: CAHİLLİK*


SOğUK Savaş doktrini 1950’de kolayca hayata geçirildi.

1989’da Berlin Duvarı yıkıldı. Soğuk Savaş sona erdi.

Dünyayı yeniden dizayn etmek isteyen süper güç ABD, 1990’larda yeni doktrini Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi’ni hayata geçirmek için kolları sıvadı.



Bu konsepte göre Türkiye artık Kemalizm’i bırakıp, yeni rol modeli ılımlı İslam’ın ipine sarılmalıydı.

NATO, konsepti gereği savunma ordusuydu.

Ama artık bunu bırakmalıydı.* “Yurtta sulh, cihanda sulh”* ilkesi artık bir kenara bırakılmalıydı. üzellikle Ortadoğu’da aktif rol almalıydı.

Fakat Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri de sömürge ordusu değildi, ulusal devletin ordusuydu;*“Hadi şimdi de bu görevi üstlen”* denince hemen* “Baş üstüne”* diyemezdi.

Demediği gibi Rusya ve İran ile ittifak kurulmayı öneren paşalar bile çıktı. Tabii bu teklifi yapanların sonları Silivri’deki Ergenekon davası oldu! Neyse...

ABD, dünyayı dizayn etmekte kararlı; bunun ekonomik nedenleri var.

En azından ilk etapta Irak’tan çekildiğinde Kürtleri ve petrol kuyularını koruyacak TSK’ya ihtiyacı var.

Fakat 1950’lerde *“tereyağından kıl çeker”* gibi halledilen oyunlar/planlar bu kez hayata kolay geçirilemiyor.

Baksanıza* “Kürt açılımı”* bile sert muhalefetle karşılandı.

Uyduruk mektuplarla TSK ve son günlerde Dersim meselesiyle CHP ne kadar yıpratılmaya çalışılsa da oyun tutmuyor; ikna edici olmuyor.

Niye? Hükümete, yandaş medyaya, liberallere, din sömürücülerine rağmen oyun niye tutmuyor?

Bakınız...

İşte burada sosyal-ekonomik tarihçilikten yararlanacağız. 

1950’de Türkiye nüfusu 21 milyondu. Yüzde 75’i köylüydü ve nüfusu 5 binin altında olan yerleşim yerlerinde oturuyordu.

Okuryazar oranı sadece yüzde 30 idi.

Kişi başına düşen gelir 166 dolardı.

Bu yoksul halkın cehaletinden yararlandılar.

Türkçe ezanın kaldırılması, okullarda din derslerinin mecburi edilmesi, Fatih ve Eyüp Sultan gibi türbelerin açılması, radyoda din programlarının yapılması gibi popülist icraatlarla onu kandırdılar.

Yoksul köylülerin temiz inançları siyasete malzeme yapıldı.

Sadece onlar mı?

şehirliler de yeni gazino kültürüyle, ABD’den gelen caz müzikle-dansla, güzellik yarışmalarıyla, radyo günleriyle, polisiye cep kitaplarıyla, renkli sinemalar ile meşgul edildi.

Dinciler çok mutluydu. Ardı ardına çıkardıkları yayınlarda Atatürk’e hakaret etmek için birbiriyle yarıştırıldı. Her yanda Atatürk’ün heykelleri kırılıyordu.

DP’nin besleme basını ise, ABD’nin Marshall planı çerçevesinde Türkiye’ye 58 milyon dolarlık askeri yardımda bulunması gibi olayları manşetlere taşırken; Kore’de 34 subay, 46 astsubay ve 1252 erin şehit olduğu; 234 Mehmetçik’in ise esir tutulduğu haberlerini görmezlikten gelmeye çalıştı.

Peki....

1950’ler 2000’li yıllara benziyor mu?

Benzerlikler var kuşkusuz.

Ancak bu oyun bugün niye pek tutmuyor?

Hadi bu da size ev ödevi olsun...

...

----------


## bozok

*Balbay: “Godot’u bekliyorum” desem “gladyo'yu bekliyor” diyecekler*



*23.11.2009 / Ayşegül USTA / İSTANBUL,(DHA) / VATAN GZT.*

*İkinci Ergenekon davasının 19’uncu oturumunda eski ifadelerinin okunmasına devam edilen iki kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası istemiyle tutuklu yargılanan Cumhuriyet Gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Mustafa Balbay, bazı telefon görüşmelerinin tutanağa yanlış geçirildiğini söyledi.*


Balbay, "Cumhuriyet Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni İbrahim Yıldız ile yaptığım telefon görüşmesinde bir kişi ile ilgili ‘gradosunun düştüğü’nü söyledim. Bu sözüm iddianamede *‘gladyosu düştü’* diye yazılmış. ‘Grado’, bilirsiniz değer, düzey demek. ‘Gradosu düştü’ demekle değerinin düştüğünü anlatmak istemiştim. Ben şimdi ‘Godot’u bekliyorum’ desem, korkarım ’Balbay uslanmadı* ‘gladyo'yu bekliyor’* diyecek " dedi.


İstanbul 13’uncu Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görülen duruşmaya Mustafa Balbay’a destek vermek amacıyla Cumhuriyet Gazetesi köşe yazarlarında ümit Zileli ve ressam Bedri Baykam katıldı. Duruşmada eski ifadeleri okunan Mustafa Balbay bu ifadelerinde yer alan bazı beyanlarına ilişkin açıklamalarda bulundu.


*DİNK CİNAYETİ İLE İLGİLİ ARAşTIRMA YAPIP YAZI YAZDIM*
Trabzon ve Hrant Dink cinayetinin azmettiricisi olduğu öne sürülen Yasin Hayal’le ilgili bir nota ilşikin açıklamalarda bulunan Mustafa Balbay, herkes gibi cinayetten kendisinin de etkilendiğini belirterek, “Konuyla ilgili MİT Müsteşarı Emre Taner’e kadar birçok kişiyle görüşmeler yaptım. Sorumluluk üstlendim. ‘Trabzon nasıl bir şehir, Anadolu’da böyle başka şehirler var mı?’ diye araştırmalar yapıp yazılar yazdım" dedi. 

İkinci Ergenekon davasının sanıklarından emekli Orgeneraller Hurşit Tolon, şener Eruygur ve emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur’dan hiçbir belge almadığını tekrar ifade eden Mustafa Balbay, açılmayan dijital verinin kendisine ait olmadığını savundu. 


*HERGüN BİR üOK E-MAİL GELİR*
Yazılarının altında e-mail adresinin yazdığını belirten Mustafa Balbay, hergün kendisine ‘şunu yapmak gerek, bunu yapmak’ gerek diye birçok e-mail geldiğini söyledi. SESAR’dan gelen bir e-maile ilişkin de açıklama yapan Mustafa Balbay, "Ergenekon ana davasının tutuklu sanıklarından SESAR’ın Başkanı İsmail Yıldız’ı tanımam. SESAR’dan gelen e-mail hergün gelen onlarca e-mailden birini seçmişler. İsteselerdi bu tür bir milyon belge bulurlardı” dedi.


*GüNDAY, BAHüELİ’YE GüNDERDİğİ MEKTUBUN BİR üRNEğİNİ BANA DA GüNDERDİ*
Dönemin Türkiye Esnaf ve Sanatkarlar Konfederasyonu (TESK) Başkanı Derviş Günday’ın, MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli’ye yazdığı ‘kişiye özel’ ibareli mektubun bir örneğinin kendisinde bulunmasına ilişkin ise Mustafa Balbay, “O dönem TESK’in kimliği ile ilgili bir tartışma vardı. şu an CHP üorum Milletvekili olan Derviş Günday, MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli’ye gönderdiği yakınmalarını içeren mektubun bir örneğini ‘bir haber yapılabilir’ diyerek okumam için bana göndermiş."

üzden ürnek’e ait olduğu öne sürülen ve kendi bilgisayarında da olduğu iddia edilen* ‘darbe günlüklerine’* ilişkin tekrar açıklamlarda bulunan Mustafa Balbay, günlüklerle ilgili belgelerin Nokta Dergisi’nde yazı dizisi olarak yayınlandığını ve tartışmaların günlerce sürdüğünü hatırlattı. Mustafa Balbay, üzden ürnek’e ait olduğu öne sürülen belgelerin birçok gazetecide bulunduğunu öne sürdü.


*GENELKURMAY BAşKANLIğI TERüR MERKEZİ Mİ?*
Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nda yaptığı görüşmeye ilişkin notları da açıklayan Mustafa Balbay, "Bu görüşmelerin hepsi gazeteci kimliğimle yapılmış görüşmelerdir. Hepsi makamlarda yapılmıştır. Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı terör merkezi midir? Buralarda görüşme yapmayacaktım da gizli bir şekilde mi görüşecektim?" dedi.


Telefon görüşmelerine ilişkin iletişim tepsit tutanaklarını okuyup incelemesinin bile 5-6 gününü aldığını belirten Balbay, şunları söyledi:

“Günlük konuşmalarımdan suç unsuru çıkarılmasına* ‘pes’* diyorum. Mustafa üzbek ile yaptığımı telefon konuşmaları soruluyor. Mustafa üzbek’in güçlü bir sendikası var, bunu *'Türkiye’nin yararına kullanabilir miyim'* diye kafa yoran bir insan. Vatanı, milletini seven, Türkiye’nin başına gelmiş bir olayı kendi başına gelmiş olarak gören bir insandır. Yaşanan sorunların mevcut partilerle mi yoksa yeni bir parti ile mi çözüleblir, diye kafa yoruyordu. Adaşım *’sen çık’* diye bana teklifte bulundu. Ben de* ‘Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’*ne aitim.’ diyerek teklifini reddetim."


*BüYLE SORULAR ORTAüAğ'DA SORULMAZ*
Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’nin Ankara bürosunun santralinden yapılan telefon görüşmelerinin hepsinin içeriğinin kendisine sorulduğunu sözlerine ekleyen Mustafa Balbay, başyazarları İlhan Selçuk ve Genel Yayın Yönetmeni İbrahim Yıldız ile yaptıkları görüşmelerin haber içerikli olduğunu anlattı. Balbay, “Bu olağanüstü bir haksızlık. Roma hukukunda geçtik bunları. Ortaçağ’da sorulmaz böyle sorular. Santralden yapılan görüşmeler benim gibi gösterilmiş" dedi. Balbay, kendisi dışında yapılmış telefon görüşmelerinin konu edilerek hukukta tanımlaması zor bir yola girildiğini savundu. 


*2007’DEN BERİ DİNLEMİşLER*
İddinamaye ve ek klasörlere göre Mart 2008’den beri dinlendiğini belirten Mustafa Balbay, Yeni şafak Gazetesi’nde* “Paşa’dan Balbay’a üzel Randevu”* başlıklı habere atıfta bulunarak, "Dönemin Genelkurmay 2’inci Başkanı Ergun Saygun ile 2007 yılının Haziran ayında yaptığım telefon görüşmesi haberleştirilmiştir. Bu telefon görüşmesine ait kayıtlar sizin önünüzdeki dosyada yok. Demek ki biz daha önceden dinlenmeye başlanmışız. Burada bir mağduriyet var" dedi. 


İkinci Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Yeni Parti Genel Başkanı Tuncay üzkan ile Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’nde yıllarca birlikte çaılştıklarının ifade eden Mustafa Balbay, "Gönül umduğuna küser. Tuncay üzkan’ın Kanaltürk’ü sattığını duyunca hem üzüldüm, hem kızdım" diye konuştu.


*SAVCILIK SORGUSUNDA ERGENEKON'LA İLGİLİ BELGE GüSTERİLMEDİ*
Savcılık sorgusunda *’iddia edilen Ergenekon terör örgütü’* ile ilgili kendisine hiçbir belge gösterilmediğini ve soru da sorulmadığını ifade eden Mustafa Balbay, “Ben *’Ergenekon Terör ürgütü’* tanımını kullanmadım. Hiçbir terör örgütü ile ilgim olamaz. Savcılıkta da öyle söyledim" dedi.


Kendisinden ele geçirildiği öne sürülen *Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu* (CüG) ait rapora ilişkin de Balbay, "CüG’ye ait rapor benden çıkmadı. CüG’nin adını bu soruşturmada duydum. Türkiyem Topluluğu’nun yönetiminde bulunmadım. Ancak konferanslarına çağırdıkları zaman gitti, konuşma yaptım" diye konuştu.


*AVUKAT METİN: DİGİTAL VERİLER HUKUKİ OLARAK TOPLANMADI*
Mustafa Balbay’ın avukatı Aydın Metin ise müvekkilinin tutuklandıktan 9 ay sonra hakim karşısına çıkarak kendisine yöneltilen suçlamalara içtenlikle ve doğru olarak cevap verdiğini söyledi.


Müvekkilinin çapraz sorgusuna geçilmeden önce tutuklanmasına neden olduğunu tahmin ettikleri bir numaralı digital verilere ilişkin hukuki talepleri olduğunu belirten Metin, üniversitelerden aldıkları bu konuya ilişkin hukuki görüşleri mahkemeye sundu ve şunları söyledi:

"*Hard disk numaraları* tutanaklara yazılmamıştır. Bu ciddi bir usul eksiğidir. Müvekkilim hakkında yönetmelik emrine aykırı davranılmıştır. Diğer çoğu sanıkta harddisk numaraları yazılmıştır. El konulan bilgisayarların yedeklenmesi ve kopyalanması yapılmamıştır. Bu yöndeki taleplerimiz savcılığın talebine rağmen kolluk güçleri tarafından yerine getirilmedi. Müvekkilimle aynı gün Ankara’daki evinde arama yapılan Hurşit Tolon’un bilgisayarından yedekleme alındığı ve huzurda bulunan avukatına verildiği tutanaklarda yer almaktadır. Kolluk güçleri isterse bunu yapabiliyor. Ancak Mustafa Balbay’ın bilgisayarının imajı 7 gün sonra alınmıştır. Bizce bu bilgisayarlara 1-7 Temmuz arasında müdahale edilmiştir. Bir numaralı delil olarak müvekkilimin tutuklanmasına neden olan dijital veriler sağlam ve güvenilir değildir. Bu nedenle kabul edilemez"

...

----------


## bozok

*Abdüllatif Bey bildiklerini savcılara da anlatsın* 




Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Abdüllatif şener'in serüveni malÃ»munuz. 

*AKP ile ters düştükten sonra kendisine vaat edilen bütün makam ve mevkileri elinin tersiyle itti ve üniversite hocalığına döndü.*

şimdi başında bulunduğu Türkiye Partisi’ni kurmakta ne kadar zorlandığını hep birlikte izledik. AKP’ye kapatma davası açıldığı bir dönemde parti kurmayı *“fırsatçılık”* olarak gördüğü için çevresinin bütün yüreklendirmelerine rağmen böyle bir girişimde bulunmadı. Parti kurmaya karar verdiğinde ise rüzgarı kaçırmıştı. şimdi, ülke siyasetinde neredeyse hiç bir etkinliği bulunmayan partisiyle Ankara’da mütevazı bir yaşam sürüyor.

Ancak şunu söylemeliyiz:

*şener’in parti kurma serüveni her ne kadar Sadettin Tantan’ın başlattığı hareket ile benzerlik gösterse de kendisi Tantan’dan farklı olarak Türk siyasi hayatında mümtaz bir yere sahip olagelmiştir.*

AKP’nin kuruluşundan itibaren en önemli görevlerin başında bulundu.

Alışkın olduğumuz Bakan ve milletvekili tiplemelerinin aksine *“Başbakan’ımız en iyisini bilir”* diyerek vesayet ilişkisine girmedi. Kendi doğrularından şaşmadı, devletin ve ülkenin çıkarlarını her zaman kendi ikbalinin önünde tuttu. Bildiklerini kamuoyu ile paylaşmaktan da gocunmadı.

*İki AKP hükümetinde kritik görevler üstlenmiş olan şener’in bildiklerini ve söylediklerini dikkate almak durumundayız. TİB (Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı) gibi bir birimin kurulduğu dönemde Başbakan yardımcısı olan ve “AKP’nin dördüncü adamı” olarak anılan şener, bugün eğer “Başbakan herkesi dinletiyor” diyorsa, bunu sadece bir muhalif siyasetçinin gündemdeki konuya dahil olma çabası olarak göremeyiz.*

şener, TİB konusunda şu açıklamayı yaptı:

*"TİB, daha önce yasal dinleme yapan birimleri; MİT, Emniyet İstihbarat ve Jandarmayı ve tüm Türkiye'yi dinleyecek şekilde kurulmuştur. Ama Başkanından yönetimine, teknik elemanından odacısına varıncaya kadar tüm personeli sınavsız olarak Başbakan tarafından tek tek belirlenerek atanmıştır. Böylesine dinleme konusunda tek otorite haline gelen, tek ayak haline gelen, tüm dinleyenleri de dinleyen bir kurum ve tüm personeli Başbakan ve Ulaştırma Bakanı açısından mutemet ve güvenilir insanlardan oluşan bir kurum. Böyle bir kurum bu ülkede var olduğu sürece herkes kendisinin Başbakan tarafından dinlendiğin, düşünür ve inanır. Yaygın bir dinleme var, bunu herkes biliyor. Peki böyle bir kurum varken, dinlenen vatandaşlar, 'beni kim dinliyor?' diye de sormalıdır. Bu ülkede, dinlediğine inanan yüzde 97'lik vatandaş kitlesi tek tek Başbakan tarafından dinlendiğine de inanıyor olmalıdırlar."*

Abdüllatif şener’in verdiği bilgilere baktığımızda, söz konusu kuruluşun, tıpkı Ortadoğu diktatörlüklerinde rastlanan şekliyle bir *“özel istihbarat örgütü”* formatında kurulduğunu anlıyoruz. Baksanıza, odacısı bile bizzat Başbakan tarafından atanmış. Zaten, yargıda telekulak skandalının patlak vermesiyle alelacele basın toplantısı düzenleyen TİB Başkanı Fethi şimşek de *“Başbakan dinlenmiş, hakim dinlense çok mu”* diyerek bu kurumda görev yapanların psikolojisini ayan beyan yansıtmıştı. Başbakan’ı herkesin, hukukun bile üstünde gören, aşırı saygı, bağlılık ve minnet içinde bir *“bürokrat”* psikolojisi. Demokratik ülkelerde rastlanamayacak bir hassasiyet, bir *“Başbakan’ı koruma”* tavrı… Oysa demokratik ülkelerde aslolan başbakanların değil sıradan vatandaşların korunup kollanmasıdır; başbakanlar kendilerini nasıl olsa koruyup kollayabilir…

*Abdüllatif şener’in beyanatı, telekulak konusunda verilmiş en önemli beyanatlardan birisidir. Skandalın kaynağını bilen birisi var karşımızda. Sayın şener, bu konuda bildiklerini sadece kamuoyu ile değil Cumhuriyet Savcılarıyla da paylaşmalıdır.*




yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com / 21.11.2009

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon hakimine suçlama*

 

*CHP'li Atilla Kart'tan Hakim Haşıloğlu ve Savcı Altuncu hakkında şok iddia!*


CHP Konya Milletvekili Atilla Kart, ''Ergenekon davasına bakan Silivri Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Hakimi Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu ile Fatih Cumhuriyet Savcısı Ercan Altuncu'nun, icra satışlarını takip ederek ucuza taşınmaz mal alma girişiminde bulunduklarını'' iddia etti. 

Kart, CHP Mersin Milletvekili İsa Gök ve İstanbul Milletvekili Nur Serter ile düzenlediği basın toplantısında bazı iddialarda bulundu. 

Atilla Kart, Haşıloğlu'nun, üatalca Sulh Ceza Mahkemesi hakimi iken, eşinin dayısı Eyüp Aytemur adına fiilen icra satışlarını takip ederek ucuza taşınmaz mal alma girişiminde bulunduğu, bu süreçte de üatalca İcra Müdürünü tehdit ettiği ve olayın da 17 Mart 2008'de Adalet Bakanlığına intikal ettirildiğine dair bilgi ve belgelerin kendilerine ulaştığını söyledi. 

Hakim Haşıloğlu hakkında ne gibi bir işlem yapıldığının bilinmediğini ifade eden Kart, ''şikayette bulunan icra müdürü ise Gaziantep'e tayin edilmiş ve daha sonra da meslekten ihraç edilmiştir'' dedi. 

CHP'li Kart, Haşıloğlu'nun bu girişimleri, olay tarihinde Eyüp Savcısı olan Altuncu ile birlikte gerçekleştirdiğini ifade ederek, hakim ve savcının, yaptıkları bu işlemle ''ihaleye katıldıklarını, sıfatlarını gizlediklerini, adres olarak da Fatih ve Tuzla'da bulunan sanayi bölgesindeki bir iş yerini gösterdiklerini'' bildirdi. 

-''BAKANLIK HAKİM VE SAVCILARI KULLANIYOR''- 

Mesleğin şeref ve nüfuzunu kötüye kullanan bu kişilerin *''yer değiştirme cezası''* ile cezalandırılması gerektiğini vurgulayan Kart, şöyle konuştu: 

''Olay böylesine açık ve somutken, Adalet Bakanlığı, 2 kişi yönünden yasal sorumlulukların gereğini yapmaktan kaçınmaktadır. Hatta bu hakim ve savcıyı himaye etmektedir. Bakanlık, hakkında böylesine ciddi iddia bulunan bir hakimi, Türkiye'nin siyasi ve sosyal gündemini etkileyen bir davada görev başında tutmaya devam etmektedir. 

Soruyoruz: İhale alıcısı konumunda olan Eyüp Aytemur adına Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu'nun 120 bin lira bedel teklif ettiği, Ercan Altuncu'nun ise kendi adına 220 bin lira teklif ettiği kayıtlardan anlaşıldığına göre, haksız mal iktisabı ya da kayıt dışı ilişkiler yönünden neden inceleme ya da soruşturma yapılmamıştır? 

Bu süreç; Adalet Bakanlığının sınırlı bir kısım yargıç ve savcıların zafiyetlerini bildiği halde, bu durumu bir baskı yöntemi olarak kullanıp, bu kişileri kritik olay ve davalarda kullandığı anlamına gelmez mi?'' 

-FATİH HİLMİOğLU'NUN DURUMU- 

Atilla Kart, eski İnönü üniversitesi Rektörü, Ergenekon davasında tutuklu olan Fatih Hilmioğlu'nun durumu hakkında da açıklamalarda bulundu. 

Cerrahpaşa Tıp Fakültesinin 10 Haziran 2009 tarihli kurul raporuyla; ''Hilmioğlu'nda yüz felci ve kronik karaciğer hastalığının mevcut olduğunu, cezaevi koşullarında hastalığının olumsuz seyrettiğini, hayatını tehdit edecek boyutlara ulaştığını ve yakın aralıklarla karaciğer kanseri için kontrol altında tutulması gerektiğini tespit ettiğini'' ifade eden Kart, hastalığın ciddiyetinin, Adli Tıp 3. İhtisas Daire Kurulunca da kabul edildiğini bildirdi. 

Kurul raporunun ulaştığı mahkemenin, Adalet Bakanlığından, Hilmioğlu ile ilgili gelen yazıyı hastanenin başhekimliğine ilettiğini belirten Kart, ''Yazıda, hastanede mahkum koğuşunun bulunup bulunmadığının bildirilmesi isteniyor. Hastane de Hilmioğlu'nun tek kişilik odada kaldığını ve mahkum koğuşu bulunmadığını bildiriyor'' dedi. 

Kart, yapılanlardan da anlaşılacağı üzere; bakanlığın, gayret, imkan ve yetkileriyle Fatih Hilmioğlu'nu cezaevine gönderme çabası içine girdiğini iddia etti. 

Bakanlığın bu girişimlerine karşın, hastanenin *''yeni Kuddusi Okkır hadiseleri yaşanmasın diye''* yeni bir rapor oluşturduğunu kaydeden Kart, ''Hükümeti bir kez daha uyarıyoruz: Yargıya müdahale etmekten vazgeçin. Bırakın hukuk işlesin, yargı görevini yapsın'' diye konuştu. 

CHP'li Serter ise bugün burada bir insanın yaşamı için, *''imdat çağrısı''* yaptıklarını söyledi. 

Hilmioğlu'nun, laik cumhuriyete ve Atatürk ilkelerine sahip çıkmaktan başka bir suçu olmadığını belirten Serter, ''Adalet Bakanlığının, intikam alma duygusuyla olaya müdahil olması, ne insanidir ne vicdanidir ne de hukukidir'' dedi. 

A.A. 

25.11.2009 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Balbay’ın suç ihbarı!*


*Mehmet Y. YILMAZ*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*25 Kasım 2009* 




*ERGENEKON Davası’nın tutuklu sanıklarından Mustafa Balbay, 19. oturumda yaptığı savunmada ilginç bir hususa dikkat çekti.* 

*Dikkatlerden kaçmış olabileceğini düşünerek hatırlatmak istiyorum.*


Balbay, savunmasında iddianame ekindeki klasörlerdeki tutanakların tarihine dikkat çekti. *Tutanaklar Balbay’ın Mart 2008 tarihinden itibaren dinlendiğini gösteriyor*. 

Bu dinleme tutanakları dava dosyasına savcı tarafından kanıt olarak konulduğuna göre, söz konusu dinleme belli ki mahkeme kararıyla, yasal çerçeve içinde gerçekleştirilmiş.

Ancak ilginç bir ayrıntı var. *Yeni şafak* Gazetesi, *Balbay* ile dönemin *Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı Orgeneral Ergun Saygun* ile yaptığı bir telefon konuşmasını yayımlamıştı. Bu konuşmanın tarihi *Haziran 2007*!

Demek ki *Balbay’*ın telefonları o tarihte de dinleniyormuş.

İki olasılık var: *Ya Balbay ve Saygun yasadışı olarak dinlendiler ki bu durumda o dinlemeyi kimin gerçekleştirdiğini araştırıp bulmak savcıların işi olmalıydı*.

*Ya da Balbay hakkındaki dinleme izni daha eski tarihe dayanıyordu, ancak yasal süreler aşıldığı için o konuşma dava dosyasına konulmadı, haber olarak servise sokuldu!*

Hangisinin doğru olduğunu bulmak, bu davada sıkça ortaya çıkan soruşturma ihlallerini aydınlatmak için önem taşıyor.

*Balbay’*ın sözleri bir *“savunma”*dan daha çok *“suç ihbarı”* niteliğinde.

Gazetelerdeki haberlerde, mahkemenin bunun ile ilgili nasıl bir değerlendirme yaptığını okumadım.

*Belki gelecek duruşmalarda bu konunun da ayrıca soruşturulmasına karar verilir. Bekleyip, göreceğiz*.

...

----------


## bozok

*Var mı bir babayiğit?*


*Cüneyt üLSEVER*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*25 Kasım 2009* 





*JENKINS 20 yıldır Türkiye’de yaşayan İngiliz (Galli) bir gazeteci. Aylarca önce hazırladığı bir rapor şimdi gündeme düşünce büyük bir tartışma başlattı.*


Jenkins ağustos ayında *“Türkiye’nin Ergenekon Soruşturması: Gerçekle Fantezi Arasında”* başlıklı bir rapor yayınlamış. Rapor, soruşturmayı yerden yere vuruyor. Jenkins *5800 sayfayı* bulan iddianamelerin tümünü okuduğunu söylüyor!

Geçen akşam *Cüneyt üzdemir*’in *CNN Türk*’te yayımlanan *“5 N Bir K”* programında da çarpıcı açıklamalar yapan *Gareth Jenknis* etrafında, haliyle hemen *iki zıt görüş* oluştu.

Bir görüş Jenkins’e sahip çıkıyor, onu *gerçekleri aydınlattığı* için kutluyor. Diğer görüş ise Jenkins’e *ateş püskürüyor*. Onu neredeyse Ergenekon’un *dış mihrakı* olarak görüyor.


** * **

Jenkins *iddianamelerin tutarsızlıklarla* dolu olduğunu ve *soruşturmanın* bu şekilde yürütülmesinin *adalet sistemini* zedeleyeceğini savunuyor!

ürneğin, *Gareth Jenkins* birinci iddianamenin *412. sayfasında* Ergenekon örgütünün suikast hedefleri listesinin yer aldığını; daha sonra bu suikast listesinde adı olan bazı insanların soruşturma kapsamına alındığını belirtiyor. “ürgütün suikast listesinde yer alan isimlerin aynı zamanda örgüt üyesi olduğunun” iddia edildiğini kaydeden Jenkins, “Birinci iddianamede adı *suikast listesinde* olan emekli *Orgeneral şener Eruygur*’un ikinci iddianamede örgütün lideri olduğu belirtiliyor” diyor.

Bununla birlikte Jenkins, Türkiye’de *derin devletin* bir gerçek olduğunu, *çetelerin* bulunduğunu ve bunların üzerine gidilmesi gerektiğini söylüyor. Jenkins, derin devletin tek bir örgüt olmadığını, Türkiye’de çetelerin istediğini yaptığı bir *“dokunulmazlık kültürünün”* var olduğunu savunuyor.

Gereth Jenkins, üçüncü iddianamede *suikast planlarını* içeren *belgelerin* de yer aldığını, bunların ciddiye alınması gerektiğini de düşünüyor.

üzetle Jenkins, Ergenekon soruşturmasının, bazı kesimlerin ifade ettiği gibi Türkiye’nin derin devleti veya karanlık geçmişiyle yüzleşmesi olmadığını düşünüyor.

Türkiye’deki *siyasi kutuplaşmanın* ciddi bir tehlike olduğunu kaydeden Jenkins, soruşturma şeklinin *“son derece endişe verici”* olduğunu söylüyor. Jenkins Türkiye’de *iki farklı otoriter eğilimin* mücadele ettiğini düşünüyor.* (web-Yeni Haber)*


** * **

*Cüneyt üzdemir*’e yaptığı açıklamalarda Jenkins mealen, Fethullah Gülen’in veya onu sevenlerin dava ile hiçbir alakaları olmadığını ama Gülen’in adını kullanan *“bazı insanların”* davaya müdahale ettiğini de iddia etti.

Gareth Jenkins *“Ergenekon Davası”nın muhakkak AİHM’den döneceğini* de büyük bir inançla savundu.


** * **

Gareth Jenkins ne kadar haklı ben bilemem. Zira, 5800 sayfa tuttuğu söylenen iddianamelerin tamamını okumadım.

Ancak Jenkins *kendisine karşı çıkan*, Ergenekon Davası’nın doğru yolda olduğunu *hararetle savunan* kişilerin de iddianameleri okumadığını iddia etti.

şimdi ben buradan bir çağrı yapmak istiyorum.

Ergenekon davasını büyük gayretle savunan *gazeteci arkadaşlar* Gareth Jenkins ile bir canlı yayında tartışıp, Jenkins’in *ağır ithamlarını* çürütsünler. Zira onlar da şimdi itham altındalar. Jenkins “okuma” konusunda yanılıyor olmalı. Davayı hararetle savunan gazetecilerin iddianameleri okumamış olduklarını hayal bile etmek istemem. 

*İç tutarlılığı* olan insan içeriğini tam olarak bilmediği bir olguyu canla başla savunamaz. 

*Bakalım, hangi babayiğit Gareth Jenkins’e hodri meydan diyecek?*


Hasan mı, Cengiz mi, Nazlı mı, Emre mi, Mehmet mi, Mümtaz mı, İhsan mı?


...

----------


## bozok

*Muhbir nerede?*


*Melih Aşık* 
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*25 Kasım 2009*




Son iki ayda üç ihbar mektubu gündemi salladı...

Beş sayfalık birinci mektuba ıslak imzalı metin de eklenmişti... 

Bu mektubu yazan ve meçhul subay olarak adlandırılan kişi çağrılırsa gelip tanıklık edeceğini söylüyordu. Ancak ortalarda görünmedi.

İkinci mektup medyada yine bomba gibi patladı. Bu defa postayla değil e - mail yoluyla gönderilmişti. üç gün sonra haber fosladı, mektubun sadece medyaya gönderildiği savcılığa gitmediği ortaya çıktı...

üçüncü mektup geçen hafta patladı... Mektubu yazan birer kopyasını savcılık, Başbakanlık, Cumhurbaşkanlığı ve siyasi partilere göndereceğini belirtmişti. Ancak medyadan başka hiçbir yere gitmediği anlaşıldı. Mektubu yazan subay üstlerinden *“amirim”* diye söz ediyordu. Bu bir subaydan daha çok polisin mektubuna benziyordu...

Gelelim sadede...

Birinci mektup postaneden adi postayla yollanmıştı. Postaya verildiği tarih ve postane belliydi. Postanedeki kamera kayıtları incelenerek bu kişi bulunabilirdi.

Bu tür bir çabayı hiç duymadık.

İkinci mektubu yazanın bulunması çocuk oyuncağıydı. E - maili gönderen kişi iki gün içinde bulunabilirdi. Bu kadar basit ama önemli bir araştırma yapılmadı.

üçüncü mektubun gönderildiği postane de bulunur, kamera kayıtlarından mektubu gönderen tespit edilebilirdi. Böyle bir çalışmadan da hiç haberimiz olmadı...

İhbar mektupları gündemi sallıyor... Albay üiçek bu mektuba dayalı olarak tutuklanıyor. Hem TSK hem yığınla insan töhmet altına sokuluyor. Ama bu mektupları gönderenlerin bulunması için çaba gözlenmiyor. 

*Tuhaf!?*

...

----------


## bozok

*DİNLENEN HAKİM VE SAVCILARIN ORTAK BİR NOKTASI VAR*


*İşte unutulan nokta*




Gündeme bomba gibi düşen yargının dinlenmesi olayında ilginç tesadüfler göze çarpıyor. Dinleme sonucunda 10 hakimin ismi dikkat çekici. Bu hakimlerin de, geçmişte hükümet ve kamuya karşı açtığı davalar ile bu yönde verdikleri demeçler göze çarpıyor.

İlk olarak Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Savcısı ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu’nu ele alalım. Ergenekon soruşturması ile ilgili bir basın toplantısı düzenleyen Eminağaoğlu, Sabin Kanadoğlu’nun evinin aranması olayında “Onursal Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı; Yargıtay’a suikast planları yaptıkları, Danıştay’a saldırdıkları iddia edilenlerle irtibat içinde gösterilmiş, katiller yargıç ve savcıların evlerinde aranır hale gelmiş, bu irtibatı ortaya koyan somut gerekçeler ise arama kararında her nedense görülememiştir” diyerek yapılanların yanlış olduğunu belirtmişti. Adalet Bakanlığı’nı da eleştiren Eminağaoğlu “Adalet Bakanlığı Teftiş Kurulu, Adalet Bakanı’nın ayrımcı bakış açısıyla görev yapar duruma sokulmuş, yargıç ve savcılar arasında beklentilere uygun soruşturma ve kararları olup olmamasına göre ayrım yapılmıştır. Siyasi iradeye dokunan yargıç ve savcılara dokunulmuş, yargıda sessizlik, edilgenlik ve korku ortamı yaratılmaya çalışılmıştır” demişti.

Sincan Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Osman Kaçmaz da hükümetle kriz yaşamıştı. *“Kayıp Trilyon”* davasında Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ü şüpheli olarak adlandıran ve yargılanmasını isteyen Kaçmaz’ın, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan hakkında ise Abdullah ücalan için *“Sayın”* kelimesini kullandığı gerekçesiyle dava açtığı biliniyor.

Emekli şişli Başsavcısı Mecit Ceylan, büyük davalara bakan bir hakimdi. Uzan davasının da savcısı olan Ceylan ayrıca *Trade Deposit Bank* ile *İktisat Bankası*’nın birleştirilmesiyle kamunun 490 milyon TL zarara uğratıldığı iddiasıyla Erol Aksoy hakkında, Eski şişli Belediye Başkanı Gülay Aslıtürk‘ün ayrıldığı eşi Orhan Aslıtürk hakkında* ’hayali ihracat’* davası açmıştı.

Aralarında Mecnun üolak’ın da bulunduğu 19 borsacı hakkında ise tutuklama kararı çıkartmıştı. Egebank, İnterbank ve Yurtbank hakkında açılan davalarda da Ceylan’ın yer alıyor.

Bursa Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Kadir ünal, Vakit gazetesi yazarı Hüseyin üzmez’i *"çocuğun cinsel istismarı"* suçuyla 13 yıl hapse mahkum etmişti. üzmez ve çalıştığı gazete hükümete yakınlığı ile tanınıyor.

Emekli Bakırköy Savcısı Ali üakır, Kürt açılımı hakkında yaptığı açıklamalardan sonra Hülya Avşar’a dava açmıştı. Bülent Ersoy’a da* “halkı askerlikten soğutma”* suçu işlediği için dava açan üakır, Hasan Cemal, üamil Tayyar’a da dava açan isim.

Ankara Cumhuriyet Savcısı Hakan Kızılarslan, ülkeye sokulan kaçak et ve süt ürünleri ile ilgili olan* “Buffalo”* davası ile tanınıyor. Bu davanın sonunda yaptığı açıklamayla dikkat çeken Kızılarslan şunları söylemişti: 

“Suç örgütü bazı resmi görevlilerle ilişki içinde. Büyük ranttan pay aldığını tespit ettiğimiz görevliler, oluşan kaçakçılık eylemleriyle ilgili bir takım delilleri karartma yoluna gitmektedirler. üıkar amaçlı suç örgütleriyle, sonuna kadar mücadeleyi hazmetmiş kolluk kuvvetleriyle başarıya ulaşılabilir. Yargı organlarıyla çekişme içinde olabilecek ve siyasi iradeye bağlı bir kolluk kuvvetiyle suç örgütleriyle mücadele etmek mümkün değil.”

Uşak Başsavcısı Hamdi ünal Karabeyoğlu, Yalova Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı iken düzenlenen bir operasyonda 4 kamu görevlisini gözaltına almıştı. Bunlar Yalova Emniyet Müdürlüğü Pasaport Yabancılar şube Müdürü H.G, Yalova Merkez İlçe Nüfus ve Vatandaşlık Müdürü Z.Z.D. ve Pasaport Yabancılar şubesinde görevli bir polis memuru ile Nüfus ve Vatandaşlık Müdürlüğünde çalışan bir memuru olarak görev yapıyordu.

Bütün bunlara baktığımızda dinlenen hakim ve savcıların hükümeti eleştiri konusunda ortaklaştığını görüyoruz. 

Dinlemelerden ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu dışında sakıncalı duruma rastlanmaması da bu tezi doğrular nitelikte. üstelik *“Ergenekon”* davası nedeni ile dinlendikleri açıklanan bu isimlerin, özel hayatlarında yaşadıkları ile suçlanmak istenmeleri de konu üzerindeki soru işaretlerini arttırıyor.


*Tarık ERYİğİT*

25.11.2009 
*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*"Kafes"te 3 yakalama kararı* 

*26.11.2009 / cnnturk.com*

**

*(Fotoğraf Taraf gazetesinden alınmıştır)*


*Ergenekon** soruşturması kapsamında Poyrazköy kazılarında ele geçirilen deliller ve Ermeni cemaatine yönelik suikast iddialarına ilişkin yürütülen "Kafes" soruşturması kapsamında 2 albay ve bir yarbay hakkında yakalama kararı çıkartıldı.*

"Ergenekon" soruşturmasını yürüten Cumhuriyet savcıları, İstanbul Nöbetçi 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince serbest bırakılan 3 askeri personelin serbest bırakılmasına itiraz etti.

Mahkeme heyeti, Cumhuriyet savcılarının itirazını kabul ederek, nöbetçi hakim tarafından 18 ve 20 Kasımda serbest bırakılan 3 askeri personel hakkında "yakalama" kararı çıkarttı. 

İstanbul Merkez Komutanlığına bağlı sivil plakalı askeri bir araçla 18 Kasımda adliyeye getirilen 5 askeri personelden 3'ü savcılık sorgulamalarının ardından serbest kalırken, 2'si ise sevk edildikleri nöbetçi 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince serbest bırakılmıştı. 

20 Kasımda da yine adliye getirilen 5 askeri personelden biri, tutuklanması istemiyle sevk edildiği 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin nöbetçi hakimince, 4 askeri personel ise savcılık sorgulamalarının ardından serbest bırakılmıştı.

Taraf gazetesinin haberinde, *"Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı'ndaki cunta AK Parti'yi bitirmek amacıyla gayrimüslimlere yönelik saldırılar planladı"* iddiasında bulunmuştu. Habere göre, "Kafes" adı verilen bu plan Poyrazköy soruşturması ile ortaya çıktı.

Haberde, "Ergenekon" tutuklusu Levent Bektaş’ta ele geçen film CD’sindeki şifreyi çözen savcılar Deniz Kuvvetleri’ndeki cuntanın "Kafes" Operasyonu Eylem Planı"nı ortaya çıkardı. Plana göre gayrımüslimler vurulup dindarlar suçlanacak, AKP üzerindeki dış baskı artırılacaktı" ifadelerine yer verilmişti.


...

----------


## bozok

*AHMET ALTAN’I HANGİ BABA DOSTU UYARDI?*



*Kafes haberleri “İago komplosuna” benziyor* 

*25.11.2009*


Taraf Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Ahmet Altan, gazetesinde yayınlanan “Kafes” haberlerini yayınlamayan tüm gazetelere ve gazetecilere veryansın ediyor. Altan’ın bu suçlamalarına bir yanıt dün Hürriyet başyazarı Oktay Ekşi’den gelmişti. 

Bu tavra çok ilginç bir tepki de bugün Sabah gazetesinin bir yazarından, hem de Ahmet Altan’ın babasının çok yakın bir dostundan geldi. 

“Ahmet ve kardeşi, üetin Altan dostumun küçücük çocukluklarını bildiğim oğulları” diyen Sabah yazarı *Refik Erduran*, Ahmet Altan’ı uyaran, Taraf gazetesini de eleştiren bir yazı kaleme aldı. *“Kafes”* haberlerini Shakespeare'in ünlü trajedisi Othello'da geçen* “İago komplosuna”* benzetti. Ahmet Altan’a *"Herkes korkak, tek yiğit benim"* türünden kabadayı naraları atmamasını dostça tavsiye eden yazar, Taraf için de,* “kafalarda değirmenin suyunun nereden geldiği konusunda sorular yaratmakta”* dedi. 

Erduran’ın* “değirmenin suyunu”* sorması, aklımıza yoksa Odatv’nin Taraf belgeleri haberini mi okudu sorusunu getirdi. 

İşte Refik Erduran’ın yeğeni gibi gördüğü Ahmet Altan’ı uyardığı *“Kafese girmemek, tuzağa düşmemek”* başlıklı yazısı: 

Shakespeare'in yarattığı kişilerin en ünlüsü olan Hamlet "kararsız aydın" prototipidir. Babasının bir cinayete kurban gitmiş olduğu iddiasına inanıp inanmamak arasında bocalar durur, sorunu çözmeyi erteleye erteleye durumu ve ömrünü çıkmaza sokar.
Othello aynı yazarın bir başka kahramanıdır ve tam tersidir Hamlet'in. Sorunları yeterince inceleyip doğru bilgi edinmeden dolduruşa gelen *"düşüncesiz eylemci"* modelidir. Melun İago'nun iftiralarına çabucak inanıp masum karısını boğar.

O iki yanlış arasındaki doğru ölçünün bulunmasını çok gerekli kılan günlerden geçmekteyiz. 

***

Bir konuda tedirgin olduğumu, kendimi Hamlet yanlışına düşme tehlikesinde gördüğüm için vicdanımı yoklamak zorunda kaldığımı saklamayacağım.

Ahmet Altan *"Taraf gazetesi Kafes adlı korkunç bir cunta komplosunu açığa çıkardı ama birkaç istisna dışında bütün meslektaşlar niçin susuyorlar?"* diye yazı üstüne yazı yazmakta.

Sorunun haklı göründüğü söylenebilir.

Peki, ne yapılması söz konusu?

Bir lanet korosu halinde hep birden ses yükseltilerek silahlı kuvvetlere yüklenilir, *"Ordu yenilensin"* türünden önerilere destek verilir, eyleme geçmekte geç ve yetersiz kaldı diye hükümete de çatılır.

Diyelim hükümet korodan etkilendi de kolları sıvadı, öneri doğrultusunda apar topar eyleme geçti. Ne olur?

En azından, ortalık büsbütün karışır.

Moda deyimle söyleyelim, bugünkü dünya konjonktüründe neye ve kimlere yarar o karışıklık? 

***

Ahmet ve kardeşi, üetin Altan dostumun küçücük çocukluklarını bildiğim oğulları. üçünden herhangi biriyle şu ya da bu konuda görüşlerimiz uyuşsun uyuşmasın, hiçbirinin bilerek ve isteyerek ülke zararına bir tezgahın aleti olabileceğine inanmam.

Ama kendi başımdan öyle şeyler geçti ki, *"bilmeyerek ve istemeyerek"* olasılığını her zaman hesaba katıp yoğurt üflüyorum.

Başka yerde anlatmıştım. Milliyet'e yazdığım sıralarda bir Amerikalı diplomatla komşuyduk. Eşlerimizin görüşmesiyle başlayan bir ahbaplığımız vardı. O günlerde ele geçirilip kamuoyuna yansıtılan bir Amerikan belgesindeki* "etkisiz bırakılması gerekli Türkler"* listesinde benim de adım bulunduğu için *"Ne zaman temizleniyorum?"* diye takılırdım adama.

Köşe yazarlığına ara verip Fikret Otyam gibi bir süre İstanbul dışında başka şeylerle uğraşmak istediğimi yazmıştım. Bir Amerikan üniversitesinden dünyaca ünlü yazarlar atölyesine bir yıl süreyle katılma önerisi alınca kabul edip oraya gittim.

üok sonra, diplomat kocasından ayrılmış olan eski komşumuz hanımla bir yemek yerken bana üniversite önerisini onun ayarladığını açıkladı. ünlü belgede yazılı etkisiz bırakılma planının gerçekleştirilmiş olduğunu o anda fark ettim. 

***

Gelelim *Kafes ve benzeri* İago komplosu haberlerine. Türkiye'nin görüntüsünü karartacak azınlık temsilcisi cinayetlerinin bir plan kapsamında olduğu besbelli. Ama kimi ayrıntı da abartıya benziyor.

ürneğin müze gezecek çocuk gruplarını öldürmek için denizaltı içine bomba yerleştirme konusu öyle korkunç ve iğrenç ki, inanmak güç.

Tutuklanan Adnan Menderes ve arkadaşlarını pisliğe bulamak için aylarca basına pompalanan söylentileri hatırlıyorum. üok üniversiteli genç öldürülmüş de, cesetleri -nedense- kıyma yapılmış... Gibi...

Taraf gazetesi bir bakıma hızlı gazetecilik yapmakta. Bir bakıma da çok fırıl fırıl dönmekte ve ürünleri piyasaya fazlaca alayıvala ile sürülmekte olan bu değirmenin suyunun nereden geldiği konusunda sorular yaratmakta kafalarda.

Ahmet Altan'a dikkatli davranmasını dostça tavsiye ediyorum, o kadar. Bir de,* "Herkes korkak, tek yiğit benim"* türünden kabadayı naraları atmaması daha yakışık alır.

Herhalde şu ara herkesin her şeyi serinkanlılık düşünerek incelemesinde, Hamlet çekingenliğine ya da Othello aceleciliğine düşmeden sırasında gerekeni yapmaya çalışmasında yarar var. 



*Odatv.com*

*...*

----------


## bozok

*Genelkurmay'dan Kafes açıklaması* 

*Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Kafes planı iddialarıyla ilgili olarak bir açıklama yaptı*



*İşte Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın yaptığı açıklama:*

*1.* Halen devam etmekte olan bir soruşturmayla ilgili olarak bazı basın yayın organlarında haberler ve yorumlara yer verildiği görülmektedir.

*2.* Söz konusu soruşturmaya İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı tarafından 05 Kasım 2009 tarihinde başlanılmış ve olayın medyaya yansıdığı 19 Kasım 2009 tarihine kadar, 24 askeri personel ifade vermeye gönderilmiştir. Gerçek bu iken, olayın 19 Kasım 2009 günü medyaya servis edilmesinin nedenleri üzerinde düşünülmelidir. Müteakiben 20 Kasım 2009 tarihinde 5 askeri personel daha ifade vermeye çağrılmış, böylece bugüne kadar ifade vermeye gönderilen askeri personel sayısı 29 olmuştur.

*3.* İfadesi alınanların çoğu Savcılık tarafından serbest bırakılmıştır. Savcılık tarafından tutuklama istemiyle mahkemeye sevk edilenler de sevk edildikleri mahkeme tarafından serbest bırakılmışlardır. Sadece son gurupta ifade verdikten sonra mahkeme kararıyla serbest bırakılan 3 subayın, Savcılığın istemi üzerine 26 Kasım 2009 günü tutuklanmalarına karar verilmiştir.

*4.* Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, her fırsatta hukukun üstünlüğüne ve yargıya saygısını ifade etmiş, yargı kararını vermeden insanların peşinen suçlu ilan edilmelerinin evrensel hukuk kurallarına ve masumiyet karinesine aykırı olduğunu vurgulamıştır. Benzer hususlar Başbakanlık tarafından 29 Ekim 2009 ve 19 Kasım 2009 tarihlerinde yapılan açıklamalarda aynı şekilde yer almıştır.

*5.* Hal böyle iken, ortaya atılan her iddiayı peşinen doğru kabul eden ve bunu başkalarına da kabul ettirmeye çalışan bir zihniyetin mensupları, ısrarla yargı sürecini etkilemek ve soruşturma kapsamında adı geçen herkesi suçlu, her iddiayı doğru kabul eden bir gayret içine girmişlerdir.

*6.* 25 Kasım 2009 günü de, konunun farklı boyutlarla basında yer aldığı görülmüştür.

*7.* 26 Kasım 2009 günü ise son gurupta ifade veren ve mahkeme kararıyla serbest bırakılan 3 subayın, Savcılığın istemi üzerine mahkeme kararıyla tutuklanmalarına karar verilmiştir.

*8.* Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, adaletin er ya da geç, doğruyu ortaya çıkaracağına inanmaktadır.


*Kamuoyuna saygıyla duyurulur.*



27.11.2009 / VATAN GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Neden şimdi?*


*Güngör Mengi* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*27.11.2009*




Bugünkü manşetimizi gördüğünüzde bir çoğunuz* “Neden şimdi?”* diye sormuş olabilirsiniz..

üünkü Deniz Kuvvetleri’nde bir cuntanın hazırladığı öne sürülen gayrimüslim vatandaşlara yönelik suikastler içeren korkunç planın Taraf Gazetesi’nde yayınlandığı günün üstünden bir hafta zaman geçti.

Meslek ahlakımız bu habere niçin mesafeli durduğumuzu okurlarımıza açık açık anlatma sorumluluğu yüklüyor.

VATAN’da gündemin tartışıldığı masa özgür bir platformdur. Burada gazetenin kurumsal aklı ve vicdanı oluşur.

19 Kasım’da Taraf Gazetesi Poyrazköy’ün izini süren Ergenekon savcılarının* “Kafes Eylem Planı”nı deşifre ettiğini* duyurduğunda habere ihtiyatla yaklaşmak, bize sorumlu gazeteciliğin gereği göründü.

üünkü Taraf Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Ahmet Altan’ın bile yazdığı gibi *“normal bir insanının zihninin alabileceği işler değildi planladıkları”* şeyler.

Delirmişler mi?

Ahmet Altan “Planı okuduğumda ‘delirmişler mi bunlar’ diye düşündüm; sanırım siz de böyle düşüneceksiniz” diyordu.

Ertesi gün Başbakan Erdoğan’ın yaptığı açıklama önemli bir kurumu suçlamamak ve binlerce vatandaşa tetiğin ucunda oldukları hissini vermemekle doğru bir tercih yaptığımızı bize düşündürdü.

üünkü Erdoğan habere tepki gösteriyor ve* “Bir gazetede kampanya var. Bu kampanyalar tabii ki bu kurumlarımızı zedeliyor yıpratıyor, tahrip ediyor tahrik ediyor”* diyordu.

Başbakan yargı sürecine girmiş olayların abartılı şekilde üstüne üstüne giden çevrelerin gerilimi teşvik ettiğinden şikayet ediyordu.

Genelkurmay da tepkisini Başbakan’ın açıklamasına gönderme yaparak belirtirken haberi veren gazete hakkında suç duyurusu yapıldığını bildirdi.

*Ama dün hepsinden daha önemli bir gelişme oldu:*

*Yargının kararı*

Haberin ayrıntısını okuduğunuzda sizin de dudaklarınızı uçuklatacak korkunçlukta komplolar ve saldırılar kurgulayan planın gerçek olup olmadığını, bunun TSK’yı karalamaya yönelik bir tertibe hizmet edip etmediğini değerlendirmek takdir hakkımızın sınırlarından çıkmıştır.

üünkü yargı, soruşturma kapsamında iki albay ile bir yarbay hakkında tutuklama kararı vermiştir.

Tutuklama kararları, iddianın yargı katında soruşturulmaya değer görüldüğünü, bizim de aşırı ihtiyatlılık yüzünden takdir hatası yaptığımızı ortaya koyuyor.

Ben de dün yaptığımız bu özeleştiriyi okurlarımıza duyuruyorum.

TSK içinde oluştuğu iddia edilen hukuk dışı grupların tasfiyesini hedef alan yargı sürecini, sorumlu gazeteciliğin dikkatiyle ve daha aktif biçimde izlemeye devam edeceğiz.


...

----------


## bozok

*Eski rektör Fatih Hilmioğlu 2. Okkır olmasın*

 
CHP İstanbul Milletvekili Nur Serter, ümraniye davası tutuklu sanığı İnönü üniversitesi eski Rektörü *Fatih Hilmioğlu*’nun sağlık durumunun endişe verici olduğunu söyledi. Serter, düzenlediği basın toplantısında, Fatih Hilmioğlu’nun, laik cumhuriyete sahip çıkmaktan başka suçu olmadığını ve şu anda ciddi bir hastalığın pençesinde olduğunu belirtti. Hilmioğlu’nun, kronik karaciğer rahatsızlığına rağmen Adalet Bakanlığı’nın çaba ve gayretleriyle cezaevinde tutulduğunu savunan Serter,* “Cezaevi koşullarında kalması durumunda Hilmioğlu hayatını kaybedebilir”* uyarısında buluhndu. Hilmioğlu’nun sağlık durumuna ilişkin Cerrahpaşa Tıp Fakültesi Kurul Raporu’nun dikkate alınmadığını da kaydeden Serter,* “Bugün burada bir insan yaşamı için imdat çağrısı yapılmaktadır. İkinci bir Kuddusi Okkır olayına izin vermeyeceğiz”* şeklinde konuştu.



27/11/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Kumkuma Kafes!*


*Necati Doğru* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*29.11.2009*




Balbay da aynı çiviyi çaktı,* “Ben buradayım, ürnek nerede?”* diye sordu. Mustafa Balbay’ın Savcıya;_ “Beni darbecilikten içeri koydunuz, darbe günlüklerini yazdığını iddia ettiğiniz emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek niçin dışarda?”_ diye sormakta bin defa, bir milyon defa hakkı var.

Ne tuhaf çelişki!

Gazeteciyi, profesörü, avukatı, işadamını, yazmışı-okumuşu; _“sende darbe niyeti seziyorum, darbe yapacağını hatıra defterine yazan oramiralle yakın durmuşsun, Cumhuriyet mitinginde yürümüşsün”_ diye içeri al, yapılmamış darbenin günlüğünü tutan orgenerale dokunma!

Dokunmuyor mu?

Dokunamıyor mu?

Sormak gerekli; bu sivilleşme adımları niçin tuhaf, garip ve yarım yürüyor? Ordu sivile bağlı olmalı, şeffaf ve hesap verir olmalı rüzgarı da niçin yarım-yamalak ve yuttur gitsin-kaydır olsun estiriliyor? Yeni yılın bütçesi hazırlanırken, eski yıllarda ne olmuşsa aynısı gerçekleşti;* “şeffaf ve hesap verebilme”* rüzgarı ordu harcamalarına bu yıl da hiç uğramadı.

üok tuhaf değil mi?


***


Demokratikleşme diyorlar.

Sivilleşme diyorlar.

Avrupa Birliği diyorlar.

AB kriterleri diyorlar.

Vesayete son diyorlar.

Statükoculuk bitsin diyorlar.

Büyük Millet Meclisi’nde Bütçe Plan Komisyonları’nda; geçmiş yıllarda olduğu gibi askerler *“tehdit değerlendirmesini”* yine kendileri yaptılar, yine bu tehdide göre yapılandırma tespitini de kendileri kurguladılar, buna göre bütçe istediler. Milli Savunma bütçesi, geçmiş 86 yılda olduğu gibi yine aynen ve hemen hemen hiç tartışılmadan geçti. 

Niçin? 

üünkü sivilin TSK’ya direktif verecek becerisi yok. TSK’nın bu sivil direktife uygun_ “kuvvet yapısını geliştirip geliştirmediğini kontrol edecek ve ayrıca buna göre bütçeye para koyacak ve koyduğu paranın doğru harcanıp harcanmadığını kontrol edecek”_ kadrosu yok.


***


Sivil kadroları yetiştirmemişsen;* “gerçekten demokrat oldukları için değil CIA’nin iteklemesiyle orduya vuruyorlar”* diye kuşkuya düşenler haklı çıkabilir. Ordunun harcamalarını kafesten çıkartabilecek sivil bir kalite üretemedikten sonra *“Kafes Operasyonu”* adını verdiğin basına sızdırılmış *“vurma ve kollama”* haberlerle toplumu bir süre uyutur, kendi kendine şişinirsin!

En demokrat benim.

En korkusuz benim.

En halkçı benim.

Kabarırsın, kim tutar seni!

En demokrat, en korkusuz, en halkçı sensen; *“Mustafa Balbay içerde fakat darbe günlüğü yazmış emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek niçin dışarda”* ve yeni bütçe yapılırken *“ordu harcamaları niçin yine kafeste”* diye sorarlar!

Dün manşet olmuştu.

Habere bak!

İntihar eden *Ali Belgütay* *Varımlı* adlı bir emekli albay varmış. Ne ürettiği, neyi becerdiği, neyi alıp sattığı bile bilinmeyen *Sabri Donat* adlı bir işadamının yüklü parasını yurtdışından yurda sokmak için aracı oluyor. Bu intihar eden albay, Başbakan ile görüşüyor, üzel Kalem Müdürü ile görüşüyor, MASAK’ın Başkanı ile BDDK’ının Başkanı, Emniyet Genel Müdürü, Hazine Müsteşarı ile görüşüyor... Bir yığın yüksek makam sahibiyle de görüşüyor. Hiçbirisi kalkıp da; *“Yahu sen asker bir adamsın, senin para transferiyle ne işin alakan var, ne yüzle bize geliyorsun...”* dememiş, diyememiş.

Heryer Kafes!

Baştan aşağı kumkuma!

...

----------


## bozok

*İntihar eden albayın polis ifadeleri* 



*Bir işadamının parasını yurtdışından getirecektik*

*28.11.2009 / Savaş Akın / VATAN* 


Geçtiğimiz günlerde Kadıköy’deki evinin balkonundan atlayarak intihar eden Albay *Ali Belgütay Varımlı*’nın, 10 ay önce çete kurmak suçundan gözaltına alındığında polise verdiği ifadede ilginç detaylar ortaya çıktı.

Varımlı’nın yurtdışından getirilecek yüklü bir para ile ilgili olarak üstdüzey birçok görevli ile temas ettiği ve Bedrettin Dalan’a ait Beykoz Keçilik’teki bir arazinin denize açılmasına aracılık ettiği ortaya çıktı 

*’üete kurmak’* suçlamasıyla gözaltına alınan ve polis tarafından sorgulanan Albay Ali Belgütay Varımlı’nın poliste verdiği ifade de ilginç detaylar ortaya çıktı. Varımlı’nın o dönemde uzun bir süre İstanbul Organize şube Müdürlüğü ekipleri tarafından teknik ve fiziki olarak takip edildiği belirtilirken yüklü miktarda yurtdışından gelecek bir para için arabuluculuk yaptığı anlaşıldı. Polise verdiği ifadede yurtdışından getirilmek istenen yüklü miktardaki paranın *Sabri Donat* isimli bir işadamına ait olduğunu söyleyerek Albay Varımlı şöyle anlattı:

*KOMUTANIM TANIşTIRDI:* 

Komutanım olan emekli general *Cengiz Aycan* ve emekli binbaşı *Gültekin Sakin* bana İsviçre’deki *Amerikan FED Bankası*’nın fonlarında yüksek miktarda parası olduğunu ve bunu Türkiye’ye hibe etmek isteyen bir şahıs olduğunu benim de Başbakanı tanıdığımı bildikleri için vatandaşa yardımcı olabileceğimi düşünerek *Ankara Stad Otel*’de Sabri Donat ile tanıştırdılar. 2007 Kasım’a kadar parayı Türkiye’ye getirmek için uğraştım. Donat bu parayı Türkiye’nin iç ve dış borçlarının kapatılması, okul ve hastane yapılması, Güneydoğu’ya büyük yatırımlar yapılması için hibe edeceğini anlattı. 

*BAşBAKAN’LA GüRüşTüM:* 

Bu konuyla ilgili olarak 2006 yılı Kasım ayında Meclis’te üzel Kalem Müdürü *Serdal üam* vasıtasıyla Başbakan Erdoğan ile görüştüm. Başbakan bana _’Araştırma yap, resmi kurumlarla görüş onlar onay verirse hayırlı olur inşallah’_ dedi. 2006 yılının Kasım ayında emekli binbaşı Gültekin Sakin ile MASAK’a daha sonra *BDDK*’ya gittik. *MASAK*’ta bana işadamı Sabri Donat’ın bir suçla bağlantısının olmadığını söylendi. BDDK Başkanı ile yaptığımız görüşmede kendisi paranın transferinde herhangi bir mani olmadığını, Merkez Bankası üzerinden gelmesi gerektiğini, ümitlerinin bu paranın gelmesi yönünde olduğunu söyledi. 

*BüROKRATLARA SORDUM:* Daha sonra özel kuvvetlerden arkadaşım olan emekli Albay *ümit üzbal* vasıtasıyla Emniyet Genel Müdürü *Gökhan Aydıner* ile görüştüm. Sabri Donat’ın bir suç kovuşturması olup olmadığını sordum. Daha sonra Donat bana yurtdışındaki parasının bir kısmını Vakıflar Bankası aracılığıyla Türkiye’ye getirmek istediğini beyan etmişti. Hazine Müsteşarı *Onur Yılmaz* ile görüştüm. Bana, Donat ve birlikte iş yaptığı Alman *Hans Wolker* isimli kişinin bu parayı transfer etmek için talimat verdiklerini ama Vakıfbank’ın bütçesinin bu meblağı karşılayamadığı için transferin yapılamadığını söyledi.

*BELGE YAZICI’DA:* 

İstanbul’a döndüğümde bu konuyu Bedrettin Dalan’a anlattım. Dalan da Donat ile görüşmek istedi. O görüşme sırasında Donat, Wolker’ın Türk vatandaşı olmak istediğini söylemişti. Dalan bir ay sonra Wolker ile görüşmek istedi. Ankara Sheraton Otel’de bir görüşme ayarladık. Görüşme sırasında Donat, bu parayla Türkiye’nin iç ve dış borçlarını kapatacağını, doğu ve güneydoğuya yatırım yapacağını, okullar hastaneler yaptıracağını her Türk ailesine para vereceğini söyledi. Ben de bu yazılı olarak vermesini istedim. O da belgeyi verdi. Ben de bu belgeyi ve Vakıflar Bankası’na verilen talimat belgesini Başbakan Yardımcısı Hayati Yazıcı’ya verdim. Donat bir süre sonra parayı getirmekten vazgeçtiği ve benle bir daha görüşmedi.


*

*5 kişi hakkında suç duyurusu* 

19 sayfalık polis ifadesinin 11. sayfasında olayın bir dolandırıcılık olayı olabileceği düşünülerek Merkez Bankası’ndan bilgi istendiği ve Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı tarafından soruşturma açıldığı bildiriliyor. Polisin savcılığa bildirdiği suç duyurusundaki isimler ise şunlar; *Farzin Koroorian Motlangh, Farkhonde Koroorian Motlang, Amonallah Alinejad, Gültekin Sakin* ve *Sabri Sayan.*



*


*Erdil’i mahkum ettiren albay* 

VARIMLI’nın adı eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral *İlhami Erdil*, eşi *Füsun Erdil*, kızı *Deniz Erdil*’in de aralarında olduğu 16 sanığın* ’askeri ihalelerde yolsuzluk yapmak ve devleti zarara uğratmak’* iddiasıyla yargılandığı davada gündeme gelmişti. Tanık olarak dinlenen Varımlı’nın mahkemede anlattıkları büyük yankı uyandırmıştı. Varımlı’nın önemli bir iddiası daha vardı: _“Erdil’in kızı Deniz Erdil’in, arkadaşı şirin Melek üzden’le ortağı oldukları Herkel şirketinden yapılan boya alımlarını incelerken Alaattin üakıcı’ya bile arattırdılar. üakıcı beni aradı. Tehdit etti. ’Ev barkla ilgilenme’ diye konuştu._


*


*‘Dalan arazi karşılığı bina önerdi’* 

Dinlemeye takılan bir görüşmede ise Albay Varımlı ile Sabri Donat arasında şu diyalog geçiyor: 

*Varımlı:* şimdi Konya hadisesinden bahsettim ve kendisine şunu söyledim. Dedim ki Türkiye’ye gelen giden her türlü şeyden haberin olur mu? Olur dedi. Siz bu Konya hadisesinden emin misiniz

*Donat:* Efendim ben değil siz onu Gültekin’den beraber zaten komfirme ettiniz şimdi Konya’yı çok iyi biliyorum, ordan da çıkmış olabilir. Askerin insiyatifindedir yeni iki taraf

*Varımlı: şimdi ben o kanadın olduğu operasyondan bilgim yok*

Bu konuşma üzerine polis, Albay Varımlı’ya *’O kanadın olduğu operasyondan bilgim yok’* derken neyi kast ediyorsunuz. Sabri Donat’ın *’Askeriye gitti getirdi parayı ben yetki verdim’* diyerek bahsettiği konu nedir. Bu para yurtdışından getirilecek para konusu mudur?’diye sordu. Albay Varımlı bu soruları _“O kanat olarak belirttiğim şey Silahlı Kuvvetler’dir. Silahlı Kuvvetler’in para transferi yapıp yapmadığından bir bilgim yok. Bu bilgiler aldığım Gültekin Sakin bana Silahlı Kuvvetler’in Konya, üiğli ve İncirlik’e yurtdışından para getirdiğini söyledi. Ancak ben çalıştığım dönemde Silahlı Kuvvetler’in böyle bir transfer yapmayacağını, Gültekin’i Sabri Donat’ı yanılttığını düşündüm. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri böyle bir şey yapmaz”_ diye cevapladı.

Sorguya katılan polis ekipleri Varımlı’ya, _“Sabri Donat ve Gültekin Sakin’in para transferi konusunda sizin görüştüğünüz bir kişiden ve görüşmelerinden bahsediyorlar. Paranın transferinde görüştüğünüz kişi kimdir ve ne ilgisi vardır?”_ sorusunu da yöneltti. Varımlı’nın cevabı ise _“Emekli general Cengiz Aycan’dır. Emekli Aycan, Genelkurmay Başkanı Mehmet Yaşar Büyükanıt’a giderek para transferi için yardım istediğini söyledi. Ama bu konuda da Büyükanıt’ın ne cevap verdiğini bilmiyorum”_ oldu. 

*Dalan’dan modern bina teklifi* 

Bedrettin Dalan’ın Beykoz Keçilik’te bulunan 82 dönüm vakıf arazisiyle ilgili kendisine yöneltilen bir soruyu da,_ “Bedrettin Dalan’ın Beykoz Keçilikte 82 dönüm vakıf arazisi vardır. Bu arazinin önünde Sualtı Taaruz Komutanlığı’nın binası vardır. SAT’ın binası deniz tarafındaydı. Bedrettin Dalan’ın arazisi bu yüzden denize açılmıyordu. SAT’ın arazisinin verilmesi karşılığında SAT’a gösterilebilecek bir yerde modern bir bina yapma teklifini Bedrettin Dalan’ın özel danışmanı sıfatıyla Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’na takdim etmek üzere gitmiştim”_ diye yanıtladı. 

*Büyükanıt’la görüştüm* 

Polislerin _“Bodrum’da Genelkurmay Başkanı’yla görüştüğünüzü söylüyorsunuz. Ve Dalan’a görüşmelerinizi aktarmışsınız. Ne görüştünüz?”_ sorusuna da Varımlı, _“Ailemle birlikte Bodrum Askeri Kampı’na gitmiştik. Havuz başında Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt’ı gördüm bir müddet konuştum. Bu konunun Dalan’la ilgisi yoktur. Gündemle ilgili konulardır”_ diye konuştu.


*

*Paşaların iktidar savaşının ortasında yer almıştı...*


AdI Ergenekon iddianamesine giren, üzden ürnek’in günlüklerinde de geçen Ali Belgütay Varımlı, paşaların iktidar savaşının ortasında yer almıştı. 2003 yılında dönemin Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı olan Bülent Alpkaya’nın Albay Varımlı’ya emir vererek, _“üzden ürnek ile ilgili ne bulursan bana getir. Bütün yaptıklarını yolsuzluklarını rapor haline getir”_ dediği günlüklerde yer aldı. Alpkaya’nın bu raporlarla üzden ürnek’in önünü keserek bir yıl daha Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı olarak kalmayı planladığı günlüklerde yer almıştı. Bu konuşmayı üzerine taşıdığı dinleme cihazına kaydeden emekli Albay Varımlı, 2003’teki Askeri şura’da Alpkaya’nın yerine Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı olan üzden ürnek’e dinletmişti. ürnek, kendisine yönelik bu rapor olayından sonra Genelkurmay Başkanı* Hilmi üzkök* ve dönemin Adli Müşaviri *Erdal şenel* ile bu olayı paylaştığını günlüklerinde anlatmıştı. Hilmi üzkök’ün de desteklediği *Bülent Alpkaya*, üzden ürnek ile ilgili iddiaların işleme konulmasını şura öncesinde istemiş ama bunda başarılı olamamıştı.



...

----------


## bozok

*HRANT DİNK CİNAYETİ'NİN HUNGHİNGTON'LA NE İLGİSİ VAR*



*Son haftalarda, Türk gazetelerinde, Hrant Dink cinayetiyle ilgili bazı ilginç yazılar yayınlandı. Bunlardan üç tanesine bakalım:*

*1.* Bu yazıların içinde en değerlisi, şüphe yok ki, Akşam Gazetesi’nde yayınlanan, Serdar Akinan’ın *“Sorulmayan Sorular“* (11.11.2009) adlı yazısıydı. Aynı hafta Odatv’de de yayınlanan bu yazıda, Akinan,, 9 Kasım 2005’teki şemdinli Olayını; 17 Mayıs 2009’daki Danıştay Saldırısını ve 19 Ocak 2007’deki Hrant Dink Cinayetini irdeliyor ve bu olayların, birileri tarafından *“adım adım izlendiği”* sonucuna varıyor. Yazısının bir yerinde, cinayette maşa olarak kullanılan gençle ve onu kullananlarla ilgili olarak şöyle diyor Akinan: 

“Atatürk posteri ve Türk Bayrağı önünde onunla adeta bir kahraman gibi *'anı fotoğrafı'* çektirdiği ortaya çıktı.

O karakolda fotoğraf çeken biri vardı. Ama aynı anda fotoğraf çekeni ve çektireni de kameraya alan bir başkası vardı.

Bu görüntüler yayınlandı. Gündeme bomba gibi düştü.

Birileri bu suikasti planlamış... Birileri ise bu süreci ve sonrasını adım adım izlemişti.” 

Bence, bu yazıdaki en önemli bölüm, şu son satırlar:* “Kim bunlar?*

Tüm bu kanlı süreçleri yasal bir yetkiyle mi izledi ve kayıt altına aldılar?

Olaylara ilişkin belge ve bilgilerin ortaya çıkma kronolojisi neden hep bir başka siyasi sürece denk geldi ve geliyor?

Suçu kovalayanın suçu kurgulaması suç değil midir?

Yaptıkları suçu önlemek yerine izlemek değil midir?

Suça göz yumarak belgelemenin ve bunları, belli bir hesaba göre, kurgulayarak servise koymanın hesabı nedir?

Bu açıkça suça göz yummak değil midir?

Kimdir bu insanlar ve bu yetkiyi kimden almışlardır?

*Son soru ise şu:*

*Hrant'ın katillerinin hesabını soranlar bu soruları neden sormaz?”* 

*

Akinan, yukarıdaki haklı sorularından önce bir *“resim”*den söz etmektedir ki, bu resim, Hrant Dink cinayetinin ertesi gününden beri, beni de rahat bırakmamaktadır: Yineleyeyim:

*“Atatürk posteri ve Türk Bayrağı önünde onunla adeta bir kahraman gibi 'anı fotoğrafı' çektirdiği ortaya çıktı.”*

İşte bu fotoğraf, cinayetten bir gün sonra Almanya’da (tabii diğer Batı ülkelerinde de) cinayetle ilgili olarak yayınlanan, *“Türkiye’de milliyetçiler Hıristiyanları katlediyor!”* şeklindeki yorumlarda kullanılan, göstere göstere çekilip Batı ülkelerine servis edilmiş *“fotoğraf”*tı. Bu nasıl da böylesine planlı bir hızla yapılmıştı; ne kadar da güçlü bir organize işbirliği vardı bunun arkasında! 

*2.* İkinci ilginç yazı, Taraf Gazetesi’nde, 19.11.2009 tarihinde, Yıldıray Oğur imzasıyla ve *“Hrant Dink Operasyonu”* başlığıyla yayınlandı. Oğur, Hrant Dink cinayetinin de, tıpkı Rahip Santoro ve Malatya’daki cinayetler gibi *“operasyon”* olduğunu kabul ediyor, bunların amacı konusunda ise şu sonuca varıyor: *“AKP hükümeti üzerinde iç ve dış toplumun baskısını artırmak!”* 

Bu fikrini şöyle açıyor, Oğur: 

“Herkes biliyordu ki bu ülkede iktidarlar siyasi meşruiyetlerini uluslararası kamuoyundaki itibarlarından da alıyordu. Darbe yapmak, hükümeti devirmek, iktidarı değiştirmek istiyorsanız *dünyanın rızasını da* almak zorundasınız. (…). Türkiye’de iktidarda *‘İslamcı bir parti’* varken, bir rahip, bir Ermeni gazeteci ve en vahşi yöntemlerle misyonerler öldürüldü. Türkiye’ye çıplak gözle bakanlar için resim netti: Bir İslamcı hükümet iktidardaydı ve Türkiye’de gayrimüslümler hedefteydi.”

Yıldıray Oğur’un bu yazısı ilginçtir, ancak, buna karşın, *tek yönlü düşünen bir zihniyetin ürünü* olmaktan kurtulamamaktadır. Olaya çok yönlü bakmayı başarabilen Akinan, yukarıda özetlemeye çalıştığım yazısında, şöyle demektedir: 

“Atatürk posteri ve Türk Bayrağı önünde onunla adeta bir kahraman gibi 'anı fotoğrafı' çektirdiği ortaya çıktı.”

Yıldıray Oğur’un üstünde durduğu, *“dünyaya verilen (servis edilen!) resim”, “İslamcı bir hükümet”in, “Hıristiyanları katleden müslüman şeriatçılar”*ın resmi miydi, yoksa, Serdar Akinan’ın isabetle vurguladığı gibi, “Atatürk posteri ve Türk Bayrağı önünde adeta bir kahraman gibi çektirilen *'anı fotoğrafı'*” mıydı?

*“Dünya”*ya verilen resim, Yıldıray Oğur’un bahsettiği değil, Akinan’ın üstünde durduğu fotoğraftı. üünkü işte bu fotoğraf, *cinayetten bir gün sonra* Almanya’da (tabii diğer Batı ülkelerinde de) cinayetle ilgili olarak yayınlanan, *“Türkiye’de milliyetçiler Hıristiyanları katlediyor!”* şeklindeki yorumlarda kullanılan, Batı ülkelerine *özellikle planlanarak servis edilmiş “fotoğraf”tı.* ABD’nin ve AB’nin postmodern faşist ideologlarınca, Türkiye ulus devletinin tasviyesi planının bir parçası olan bu *“fotoğraf”*ı, nasıl da böylesine planlı bir hızla yayabilmişlerdi; *“iç”* ile *“dış”*ın ne kadar da güçlü bir organize işbirliği vardı bunun arkasında!

*3.* 21 Kasım 2009 tarihli Zaman Gazetesi’nde, *Abdulhamit Bilici’*nin yazdığı *“Azınlığı öldür, Batı'yı kazan!”* başlıklı yazıda da, kendiliğinden anlaşılabileceği gibi, Hrant Dink cinayetinin AKP Hükümeti’ne ve Gülen Hareketi’ne karşı yapılmış bir eylem olduğu iddia edilmektedir. Bilici’nin mantığı da, Yıldıray Oğur’unki gibi çalışmaktadır: 

“Onlara göre, Batı’nın *AK Parti hükümetini gözden çıkarması*nı ve bunu yapacak cuntacılara onay vermesini sağlaymanın en kestirme yolu, Türkiye’nin *faşizan bir İslami çizgiye kaydığını* uygulamalarıyla göstermek.” 

*

*Görüyorsunuz:* Yıldıray Oğur ile Abdulhamit Bilici öylesine büyük bir *AKP narsizmi* içindedirler ki, gözleri AKP’den başka hiçbir şeyi görmemektedir! Oysa, ülkelerinin bayrağına küfredilmesi (yukarıda bahsettiğimiz, taşeron katillerin ellerinde tuttukları şekliyle, bu bayrağın Batıdaki milyonlarca gazetede aynı anda basılması, her Türk vatandaşına bir küfürdür;* “servis”*çilerin de amacı budur zaten!) bu yazarlarımızı nedense ilgilendirmiyor. Onlar için varsa yoksa AKP. 

*Gözleri var görmek istemezler:* Emperyalizme *“fotoğraf”* *“servis”* eden emperyalizmin Türkiye’deki işbirlikçileri, madem İslami AKP’yi Batı’da kötü duruma düşürmek istiyorlardı, neden oraya, *“Bayrak tutan genç, aşırı milliyetçi Türk caniler”*in *“fotoğraf”*ını gönderdiler de, Batıda *“fundamentalist İslam”*ın sembolü olan sakallı bir Müslüman’la türbanlı bir kadının *“fotoğraf”*ını göndermediler? Gözünü AKP sevdası bürümüş entellerin, bu çelişkileri görme şansları yoktur.

*Mesele şudur:* ürneğin Yugoslavya’daki gibi, Türkiye’de de ulus devleti ortadan kaldırmak isteyen *emperyalizm, Türkiye’nin üstüne etnik azınlıklar ve dinci ideolojiler üzerinden gelmektedir.* Ortadan kaldırılmak istenen, *“Tarihiyle başedilmesi çok zor!”* (AB Komseri Karen Fogg’un, liboş arkadaşlarından birine yazdıgı* “gizli”* maillerden birinde kullandığı bir ifade) olan bir millettir. Bu tarihi parçalamak için, en başta bunun bayrağı ve kurucusu (Atatürk ve Askeriye) eleştirilmeli, damgalanmalı ve (tabii negatif olarak) tartışılmalıdır. Birkaç yıldır Türkiye’de yapılan budur: Türkiye’nin değer verdiği tüm sembollere saldırılmaktadır. Can Dündar’ın *“Mustafa”*sından, liboş entellerin Askeriye nefretlerine kadar bu böyledir.

*Tekrar Hrant Dink cinayetine dönelim:*

*Benim, bu konudaki tezim şudur:* Hrant Dink cinayeti, AKP’ye karşı değil, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ne, *‘ulus devlet’*e karşı, emperyalizmle yerli işbirlikçilerinin planlayıp küçük taşeronları aracılığıyla uyguladıkları bir eylemdir. (Ulus devlet’in yıkıldığı bir kaos ortamında, AKP’nin de bu yıkıntının altında kalacağı kesindir. Hrant Dink cinayeti, sadece bu dolaylı bağlamda, AKP’ye de karşı bir eylem olarak değerlendirilebilir). 

Peki bu cinayetle, resmi Pentagon sosyoloğu *Samuel P. Huntington* arasında nasıl bir bağlantı kurulabilir? Siz okuyucuları daha fazla yormamak için bu soruya ayrıntıyla cevap arama işini gelecek haftaya bırakıyorum. Burada söyleceğin kısaca şudur: 

*“Postmodern çağ faşizmi”*nin, yani emperyalizmin son aşaması *“küreselleşme”* ideolojisinin sosyoloğu olan Samuel P. Huntington, bu ideolojinin temel stratejisi olarak, *“kültürler savaşı”* *kavramını* ortaya atmıştır. Burada *“kültür”* dediği şey, bir zamanlar Hitler’in *“ırk”* dediği şeyin aynısıdır; maskesi, yani şekli farklıdır. Hitler, *“üstün aryen ırkı, dünyayı yönetmeli!”* diyordu. ABD megalomanlığının ve dolayısıyla *“Yahudi-Hırıstiyan Medeniyeti”*nin temsilcisi olan Huntington da,* “üstün Batı kültürü, kendisine düşman olan geri İslam kültürüne medeniyet ve demokrasi götürmelidir!”* demektedir. *Bu bir işgal ideolojisidir.* İşgal de ancak, ulus devletlerin, bu devletleri birarada tutan değerlerin çökertilmesiyle mümkündür. Ulus devletleri *“böl ve yönet”* stratejisiyle içten yıkmanın yolu, bu devletteki etnik ve dinsel azınlıkları birbirine düşürmek, yani kültürel birimler arasında *“kültürler savaşı”* çıkarmaktır. İşte, Hrant Dink cinayetiyle Huntington arasındaki bağlantı burada başlamaktadır. 

Devamı haftaya.

*Kör Nokta Köşesi:* 

*Abdulhamit Bilici şöyle diyor:*

„O kadar tuhaf ki, Türkiye'nin Batı'ya sırtını döndüğünü iddia edenlerle; hükümetin Batı'nın planlarını icra ettiğini söyleyenler aynı isimlerdi.“

Bu ne garip ve ben merkezci bir gazeteciliktir!? Bunlar, Türkiye’nin Batıya sırtını dönmesinin bir Batı projesi olduğunu, Batı’nın bu amaçla, yani, örneğin Türkiye’deki gibi ulus devletleri yıktırmak için Fethullah Gülen Hareketi’nden Suudi Arabistan’a, Müslüman Kardeşler’den bilmen ne şeyhine kadar birçok İslamcı kişi, devlet ve örgütü gizli ve açık şekilde desteklediğini nasıl göremiyorlar, aklım almıyor! 

*Yıldıray Oğur’a:* 

Hrant Dink *"operasyonu"*yla ilgili ilginç yazılarınız, sizin Taraf'ta yer almanızın ne kadar yanlış olduğunu gösteriyor. İçinde bulunduğunuz yer, ergenekonvari bir karanlıkta, psikolojik toplum mühendisliği savaşı yürütmekte, bir yandan tavşana kaç, tazıya tut derken, diğer yandan at iziyle it izini birbirine karıştırrmaya çalışmaktadır. 

Hrant Dink'in öldürülmesinin, emperyalizmle, onların iç işbirlikçilerinin (Gladyo: „Ergenekon“) işi olduğunu işlemeye kalkın bir yazınızda, bakın nasıl atacaklar sizi gazeteden. Saygılar.



*Mehmet şekeroğlu*

*Odatv.com*
27.11.2009

----------


## bozok

*VATAN VE MİLLİYET “KAFESTE”*



*Taraf’ın baskısına boyun eğdiler* 

Ergenekon davası sanıklarından Binbaşı* Levent Göktaş*’ın ofisinde ele geçirilen CD’de *“Kafes Eylem Planı”* adlı bir plan bulunduğu iddia edildi. 

Taraf Gazetesi 19 Kasım’da bu haberi manşet yaptı. 

Daha sonra Ahmet Altan bu haberi yayınlamayan gazeteleri *“ahlaksızlıkla”* suçladı. Altan isim de veriyor, Hürriyet, Sabah, Milliyet, Vatan, Radikal, Habertürk ver Akşam gazetelerini ismen suçluyordu. Bu suçlamaya karşılık Hürriyet Başyazarı Oktay Ekşi bir başyazı yazdı ve *“neyi haber yapacağımızı size mi soracağız?”* dedi. 

O günden bu güne bir haftadır kafesi haber yapmayan bu gazetelerden ikisi, bugün *Ahmet Altan’ın suçlamalarına boyun eğip* yelkenleri suya indirdiler ve kafesi manşet yaptılar. Milliyet manşetinde *“Kafeste” 2 Albay 1 Yarbay başlığını* kullandı. Vatan ise yandaş medyanın *“Nefes”* filminin afişteki logosuna benzeterek yaptığı *“Kafes”* karakterini manşetinde kullandı. 

Peki *ne olmuştu da* bu iki gazete olaydan bir hafta sonra kafese girmişlerdi? 

Bu olayla ilgili olarak 2 albay ve bir yarbay daha önce nöbetçi mahkeme tarafından serbest bırakılmışlardı. Ergenekon savcıları bu üç subay hakkında *“kuvvetli şüphe”* olduğu gerekçesiyle karara itiraz etmişler ve mahkeme bu kişiler hakkında tutuklama kararı çıkarmıştı. 

Ergenekon savcılarının *“kuvvetli şüphe”*den ne anladıkları malum. ürneğin Cumhuriyet Gazetesinden* İlhan Taşçı*, telefonlarını dinleten Ergenekon savcıları hakkında tazminat davası açtı. O davada savcıların itiraflarından anlaşıldığına göre savcılar, Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun telefonda İlhan Taşçı’ya *“bombaları patlatıyorsunuz”* demesini “kuvvetli şüphe” saymışlardı. Oysa sözü edilen *“bombalar”*, Taşçı’nın yaptığı çarpıcı haberlerdi! 

Milliyet gazetesinin Kafesi manşet yapmasıyla birlikte, yazarlarından *Derya Sazak* ve *Mehmet Tezkan* da bugünkü yazılarında adeta Taraf’a karşı hesap verir ve günah çıkartır gibi ifadeler kullandılar. 

Derya Sazak, yazısının bir bölümünde şöyle dedi: 

_“Ancak Ahmet Altan’ın, “Merkez medya Kafes’i görmüyor, çünkü bunlar cuntacıdır, darbecidir, 28 şubat’ta da aynı şeyi yaptılar” suçlamasına kendi adıma katılmıyorum. üünkü 28 şubat sürecinde Milliyet’in genel yayın yönetmeniydim. Ve gazeteyi ‘ne şeriat, ne darbe’ anlayışıyla çıkartıyordum.”_ 

Mehmet Tezkan ise şöyle yazdı: 

_“Cunta dehşet saçacaktı! Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’a katılıyorum.. Erdoğan ile Başbuğ konunun üzerine gitmeli, ne gerekiyorsa yapmalı.. Cadı Avı başlasın demiyorum.. Kimin hakkında kuvvetli şüphe varsa yargının önüne çıkarılsın..Rütbesine bakılmaksızın..”_ 

Vatan’da ise Güngör Mengi bugün *“Kafes”* manşeti atmalarının sebebini* “izah etmeye”* çalışıyor, *Taraf’a hesap verir gibi* özeleştiri yaparak, bu haberi yazmakta neden geciktiklerini anlatıyordu. Mengi'nin *“Neden şimdi?”* başlıklı yazısı şöyleydi: 

_Bugünkü manşetimizi gördüğünüzde bir çoğunuz “Neden şimdi?” diye sormuş olabilirsiniz.._

_üünkü Deniz Kuvvetleri’nde bir cuntanın hazırladığı öne sürülen gayrimüslim vatandaşlara yönelik suikastler içeren korkunç planın Taraf Gazetesi’nde yayınlandığı günün üstünden bir hafta zaman geçti._

_Meslek ahlakımız bu habere niçin mesafeli durduğumuzu okurlarımıza açık açık anlatma sorumluluğu yüklüyor._

_VATAN’da gündemin tartışıldığı masa özgür bir platformdur. Burada gazetenin kurumsal aklı ve vicdanı oluşur._

_19 Kasım’da Taraf Gazetesi Poyrazköy’ün izini süren Ergenekon savcılarının “Kafes Eylem Planı”nı deşifre ettiğini duyurduğunda habere ihtiyatla yaklaşmak, bize sorumlu gazeteciliğin gereği göründü._

_üünkü Taraf Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Ahmet Altan’ın bile yazdığı gibi “normal bir insanının zihninin alabileceği işler değildi planladıkları” şeyler._


*Delirmişler mi?*

_Ahmet Altan “Planı okuduğumda ‘delirmişler mi bunlar’ diye düşündüm; sanırım siz de böyle düşüneceksiniz” diyordu._

_Ertesi gün Başbakan Erdoğan’ın yaptığı açıklama önemli bir kurumu suçlamamak ve binlerce vatandaşa tetiğin ucunda oldukları hissini vermemekle doğru bir tercih yaptığımızı bize düşündürdü._

_üünkü Erdoğan habere tepki gösteriyor ve “Bir gazetede kampanya var. Bu kampanyalar tabii ki bu kurumlarımızı zedeliyor yıpratıyor, tahrip ediyor tahrik ediyor” diyordu._
_Başbakan yargı sürecine girmiş olayların abartılı şekilde üstüne üstüne giden çevrelerin gerilimi teşvik ettiğinden şikayet ediyordu._

_Genelkurmay da tepkisini Başbakan’ın açıklamasına gönderme yaparak belirtirken haberi veren gazete hakkında suç duyurusu yapıldığını bildirdi._

_Ama dün hepsinden daha önemli bir gelişme oldu:_


*Yargının kararı*

_Haberin ayrıntısını okuduğunuzda sizin de dudaklarınızı uçuklatacak korkunçlukta komplolar ve saldırılar kurgulayan planın gerçek olup olmadığını, bunun TSK’yı karalamaya yönelik bir tertibe hizmet edip etmediğini değerlendirmek takdir hakkımızın sınırlarından çıkmıştır._

_üünkü yargı, soruşturma kapsamında iki albay ile bir yarbay hakkında tutuklama kararı vermiştir._

_Tutuklama kararları, iddianın yargı katında soruşturulmaya değer görüldüğünü, bizim de aşırı ihtiyatlılık yüzünden takdir hatası yaptığımızı ortaya koyuyor._

_Ben de dün yaptığımız bu özeleştiriyi okurlarımıza duyuruyorum._

_TSK içinde oluştuğu iddia edilen hukuk dışı grupların tasfiyesini hedef alan yargı sürecini, sorumlu gazeteciliğin dikkatiyle ve daha aktif biçimde izlemeye devam edeceğiz._



*Odatv.com*
*27.11.2009*

----------


## bozok

*POLİS KAFES'E NASIL ULAşTI?*

*Açıklıyoruz...*



*27.11.2009* 

Polis, Kafes planına nasıl ulaştı? Bilen var mı?

Ergenekon Savcılarından kaçı* "data stash"* programı hakkında bilgi sahibidir?

Kurye gazeteciler arasında bu programın adını duyan var mıdır? 
Kuvvetle ihtimal bütün soruların yanıtı* "hayır".*

****

Dün itibariyle kafese giren Zafer Mutlu ekibi (Milliyet ve Vatan) detay aktarma gayreti içinde haber dibine şöyle yazdı:

_"Emekli Binbaşı Levent Bektaş'ın ofisinde bulunan bir CD'deki filmin arkasına data stash programıyla gizlenmiş,
şifreli bir bir dosya ele geçti. Profesyonelce gizlenen dosya uzman ekiplerin uzun süren çalışmaları sonucu açıldı
ve içinden "kafes eylem planı" isimli dökümana ulaştı."_

Polisin verdiği bilgi doğrudur. Ama daha doğrusu şöyle...

****

Odatv'nin edindiği bilgilere göre *"data stash"* *iddiası* polisindir. Savcı da bu iddiayı ciddiye almış olmalı ki
ifadesi alınan subaylara* "data stash nedir"* diye sordu.
Aldığını yanıt şaşırtıcı değildi. *"Bilmiyoruz"* dediler.Subaylar doğru mu söyler yalan mı, hüküm vermek bize düşmez.

Gelin görün ki, mesele de pek çok şüphe uyandıran nokta var. 
*ünce küçük bir detay.* Kafes'e paravan olan film bir sinema filmi değil, *aile içinde çekilmiş bir video kaydı*dır. Edindiğimiz bilgi bu yönde.

Askerlerden hiçbiri* "O filmin arkasında Plan var"* yönünde ifade de vermedi. Acaba polis* "o filmin arkasına bir şey saklanmış"* olabileceğinden nasıl şüphe etti? Haberde de yeraldığı üzere* "uzman ekipler uzun çalışmalar sonucunda*" Kafes Planı'na ulaşıyor.

CD'nin o bölümünde ısrarla çalışma yapılması acaba nasıl motive edildi?

Yoksa birileri inatla* "Plan o filmin arkasında"* mı dedi? 

Soruların kesin yanıtlarını araştırıyoruz. Ama bu noktada polisin de dürüst olması gerekiyor. Belki bir zaman gelir; birileri
*"data stash programını biz ya da şunlar iyi kullanırdı"* diye açıklama yapar.

Bu da günün fantezisi olsun.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BAşBAKANA SORUYORUZ*

*25 Aralık 2008 Saat 16.30’DA neredeydiniz?*



Başbakan’a soruyoruz. 25 Aralık 2008, saat 16.30’da, Ankara Balgat’ta *29 Mayıs Hastanesi*’ne gittiniz mi?

*Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan bu soruya cevap verebilir mi?*

*Sanmıyoruz* ama cevap vermesi lazım. üünkü konu telekulak. 

Türkiye’de yasal ya da değil bütün dinlemelere skandala dönmüş durumdadır. Düşünün ki Ergenekon savcıları Ergenekon Başsavcısını dinletebiliyor. 

****

İddiaya göre Başbakan 25 Aralık 2008 tarihinde 29 Mayıs hastanesinde bir bürokratı, hasta yatağında ziyaret etti. *Bunu gündeme getiren kişi de MHP Grup Başkanvekili Oktay Vural.*
Vural’ı teyit eden bir başka siyasi daha var. CHP Adana milletvekili *Tacidar Seyhan*. Seyhan, Başbakan’ın sözkonusu hastane ziyaretini bizzat bürokratın kendisinin ve Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanı *Fethi şimşek*’in doğruladığını söylüyor. 

*Peki kim bu bürokrat?*

Basri Aktepe.

*Kim bu Aktepe?*

Türkiye’nin şu anda en güçlü bürokratı.



Kullandığımız bütün cep telefonu ya da sabit telefon hatları Aktepe’nin önünden geçiyor. 

*Aktepe, dinlemeleri kaydeden ve dinleme yapanlara uç veren Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı’nda (TİB) Teknik Daire Başkanı.*

****

*Ama aslında…*

*Aktepe bir polistir.* 

1987 yılında Polis Akademisi’nden mezun oluyor. Mezun olur olmaz ilk tayin yeri İstanbul Emniyeti İstihbarat şubesi oluyor. Sonra Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğüne İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığında çalışıyor. Meslek hayatının tam 18 yılını böyle geçiriyor. Son iki yıl ise Tunceli Emniyetinde görev alıyor. üalıştığı birimi tahmin etmeniz zor değil. Tunceli’de İstihbarat Müdürü oluyor. Unutmadan 1996 yılında* FBI National Academy*’den mezun olduğunu da not etmemiz gerekiyor. 



****

*üzetle, Aktepe tepeden tırnağa bir istihbaratçı ve Fethullahçı polislerle ilgili her devlet evrakında adına rastlayabilirsiniz. Aktepe istihbaratçı olarak o kadar başarılı oluyor ki…*



*Bizzat Başbakan’ın talimatıyla* TİB’e Teknik Daire Başkanı oluyor. Aktepe, bu dairenin ilk başkanı. TİB 2006’da kuruluyor ve faaliyete Aktepe ile birlikte başlıyor. 

İşte Başbakan da bu kıymetli bürokratı ziyaret ediyor. 

*Sizce bundan öteye ne olabilir?*


*Odatv.com*
28.11.2009

----------


## bozok

*Aslında NE OLDU?*

*Bingöl’de 33 erimizi Ergenekon mu öldürdü?*


*Mehmet Tezkan*
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*30 Kasım 2009*



AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı üelik, dün öyle bir laf etti ki adrese yollanmış gibi oldu..

Açık açık söylemedi ama sözü oraya getirdi..

ünce acı olayı anlatayım..

*

1993 yılıydı.. PKK ateşkes ilan etmişti.. Beklenti, bu işin bitmesi için bir yol bulunacağı yönündeydi..

Terhis olan, sivil kıyafetli erleri taşıyan otobüsün önü PKK militanları tarafından kesildi..

33 erimiz kurşuna dizildi..

*

Türkiye ayağa kalktı tabii..

İşin rengi değişti..

Hatırlarsanız.. Apo, bu vahşetten kendi elemanı Sakık’ı suçlamıştı.. (Halen cezaevinde )

*

üelik, karanlık bir hadisedir, aydınlanacaktır derken Ergenekonculara gönderme yaptı..

Anlattığı şu..

_“Hırsızlık vakası yoksa mahalle bekçisi kalır mı? Bekçi akıllıysa menfaati için hırsızların kol gezdiğini yayması lazım. Daha da akıllıysa arada bir, iki kapıyı kendinin yoklaması. Ergenekon budur.”_

*
Ardından da 33 erin şehit olmasını örnek göstermiş..

Tüyler ürperten korkunç bir iddia..

Elinde kanıt, belge, bilgi yoksa.. Siyasetten söylemişse.. O da açılım adına PKK’yı aklama, askeri karalama kampanyasına uymuşsa.. 

Yakıştıramadım..

Bu dedikodu, Türkiye’ye yazık eder..

*

Ama bu ithamı yapacak belgeye, bilgiye ulaşmışsa..

Ulaşmışlarsa..

Hemen açıklamalı..

Su kaldırır bir söz değil.. 

Ne yani, PKK terörü sürsün diye, mahallenin bekçisi olmayı sürdürelim diye, 33 gencimizi ordunun içinden birileri mi öldürdü?

Korkunç itham..

Doğruysa Türkiye biter..

Veya yenisi kurulur!..

*

*Sayın üelik, sözün devamını bekliyoruz!*

Hakkımız..

...

----------


## bozok

*Ayışığı ve Sarıkız’a Washington vetosu*


*Aslı Aydıntaşbaş*
*milliyet.com.tr*
*30.11.2009*



AK Parti hükümeti, 2004 ve 2005’te Washington’u Türkiye’de darbe girişimi olabileceği konusunda iki kez uyarmış; ancak ne hükümet, ne de ABD kaynaklarında Ergenekon davasının özünü oluşturan Ayışığı ve Sarıkız girişimleriyle ilgili somut bilgi sahibi olmadığı için herhangi bir adım atılamamış. 

O dönem ABD’nin Ankara Büyükelçisi olarak görev yapan* Eric Edelman*, Milliyet’e darbe planlarıyla ilgili çok özel açıklamalar yaparak_, “Ordudan kimse bana bu konuda konuşmadı. Ama gelseydiler ABD’nin seçilmiş hükümetlerin devrilmesi için anayasa dışı yollara başvurulmasına karşı olduğunu söylerdim.”_ dedi. 

*Edelman’la Washington’da*
Dönemin en kritik tanıklarından biri olarak konuyla ilgili sessizliğini bozan Edelman_ “2004 kışı ve 2005 baharında AK Parti liderliğine yakın isimler birkaç defa darbe olabileceği kaygısını iletti. Ancak kaygının ötesinde ne olduğuna dair somut bir veri ya da kanıt yoktu”_ dedi. 

ABD Elçisi, hükümet temsilcilerini* ‘Washington’un seçilmiş hükümetin anayasa dışı yollarla devrilmesine karşı olduğu’* sözleriyle rahatlatmış. 

Hükümet çevrelerinin askeri müdahale kaygıları, özellikle 2004 kışı ve 2005 ilkbaharında başlayıp Ağustos 2005’teki Yüksek Askeri şÃ»ra toplantısı öncesinde yoğunlaşmış. 

Bu zamanlama, kamuoyunda Sarıkız ve Ayışığı olarak adlandırılan ve dönemin Jandarma Genel Komutanı *şener Eruygur*’un inisiyatifinde olduğu iddia edilen süreçle eşzamanlı.

O sıcak yıllara tanıklık eden Edelman’la, bir süre önce Washington’da Beyaz Saray’a yakın* Bombay Palace* isimli Hint lokantasında buluşuyoruz. Edelman akademik analizleriyle ün salmış bir diplomat. 

Emekli Büyükelçi, şimdi geriye bakarak Ankara’daki görev süresinde gelişen bazı olayları Ergenekon’da ortaya çıkan yeni bilgiler ışığında yorumluyor. Geriye dönüp baktığında, hükümetin artan endişelerini Ayışığı ve Sarıkız’la ilişkilendiriyor. 

Emekli Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral *üzden ürnek*’e ait olduğu iddia edilen günlüklerle ortaya çıkan ve Ergenekon davasının da özünü teşkil eden bu darbe planları, 2003-2004’te Hava, Kara, Deniz ve Jandarma komutanları arasında gizli buluşmalarda gündeme gelmiş, ancak Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök’ün uyarı ve engellemesiyle son bulmuştu. 

Ergenekon iddianamesindeki bilgilere göre, 2003 sonunda devreye giren Sarıkız, 2004 Nisan’ında Annan Planı referandumuyla rafa kalktı. Ancak günlüklere göre, Eruygur daha sonra 2004’ün ikinci yarısında Ayışığı ve Yakamoz planlarını hazırlatarak, diğer kuvvet komutanlarının itirazlarına rağmen darbe ortamı yaratmak konusunda ısrarcı olmuştu. 

O döneme tanıklık eden farklı ABD’li yetkililerle sohbetler, orduda bazı kademelerde AK Parti’den rahatsızlık olduğunu bildikleri, ancak dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı *üzkök’ün ordudaki kontrol gücüne güvendiklerini* gösteriyor.

*‘Bizim kaynaklarda yok’*
Edelman’a o dönem Amerikalıların istihbari olarak planlardan ne ölçüde haberdar olduklarını soruyorum.* “Bizim kaynaklarımızdan gelen bir şey yoktu”* diyor. 

Anladığım kadarıyla, Amerikalılar Ankara’da birçok kişi gibi o dönem binbaşı ve albaylar seviyesinde rahatsızlık ve bazı çalışmalar olduğu dedikodularını duymuş; ancak gerçekten komuta kademesinin içinde olduğu bir plan olduğuna ihtimal vermemiş. Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök’ün liderliğine güvenmişler.



*Davetlere gelmemişler*
Büyükelçinin anlattıklarından en çarpıcı olanı, darbe planladığı iddia edilen kuvvet komutanlarının kendisiyle birebir görüşmekten kaçınması, Amerikan elçiliğindeki davetlere gelmemesi ve hatta bazı durumlarda ABD elçisinin özel randevu talebini geri çevirmesi. 

*Bu durum şaşırtıcı çünkü gerçekten darbe girişiminde olan bir grubun ilk yapmak isteyeceği şey, Washington’la sağlam bir ilişki kurmaya çalışmak olmaz mı?* 

ABD elçiliği 2004’te komutanlardan gelen bu ilgisizliği 4 Temmuz Süleymaniye *üuval Skandalı*’ndan kalma bir tavır olarak yorumlamış. 

Ancak yeni bilgiler ışığında Edelman bu durumu kuvvet komutanlarının Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök’ten çekinmesine; darbeyi engellemek isteyen Genelkurmay Başkanı ve İkinci Başkan Org. İlker Başbuğ’un karargah dışı temaslar konusunda sıkı bir disiplin kurmasına yoruyor. 

İlginçtir ki, Ankara’da Amerikan Elçiliği’nin kapısını çalmayan bazı kuvvet komutanları, yurtdışı seyahatlerinde, ısrarla *‘Amerikalılarla temas kurma’* girişiminde bulunmuş. 

Bu bilgiyi, o dönem Ankara’da görev yapan bir başka üst düzey Avrupalı diplomat doğruluyor. Darbe planları tartışılırken kuvvet komutanları Avrupa gezilerinde Amerika’yla* ‘özel kanal’* arayışına girmiş, Washington’la temas kurmak istemişler. 

Ancak ABD’li yetkililerin buna yanaşmaması ve görüşmeler için Ankara’daki elçiliği adres göstermesiyle bu girişim başarısız olmuş. 

Günlüklerde komutanlar arasındaki tartışmalarda ABD’nin AKP’ye yönelik tavrı eleştiriliyor, sık sık Wahington’un hükümeti desteklediği dile getiriliyor. 

Bu süreçte Eruygur’la hareket eden 1. Ordu Komutanı *Org. Hurşit Tolon* da ABD’ye yönelik sert açıklamalarıyla öne çıkıyor. 

Darbe fikri, 2004’te Kara Kuv. Ko. Org. Aytaç Yalman’ın ayrışması, 2005’teki ise Tolon, Hava Kuv. Komutanı *İbrahim Fırtına* ve *ürnek*’in emekliye ayrılmasıyla tamamen son buluyor. 

Edelman _“Kimse bana bu konuda konuşmadı. Gelmiş olsalardı, böyle bir hamlenin, askeri ilişkimizin kesilmesine neden olacağını söylerdim.”_ 

Edelman, Başkan Bush’un Tayyip Erdoğan’ı 11 Eylül sonrası Washington’da görkemli bir biçimde ağırladığını hatırlatarak Türkiye’nin Bush yönetimi için *‘İslam ve demokrasinin bir arada yaşayabileceğinin’* önemli bir sembolü olduğunu hatırlatıyor.

*EDELMAN ZOR DüNEMDE ANKARA’DAYDI*
2003-2005 yılları arasında Ankara’da büyükelçilik yapan Eric Edelman, belki de 1974 silah ambargosundan bu yana Türk-Amerikan ilişkilerinin en çalkantılı dönemine tanıklık etti. 
Edelman’ın büyükelçiliği, 2003 Irak Savaşı sonrası Amerikan karşıtlığının ve ulusalcılığın tavan yaptığı bir döneme denk gelmişti. 

Vaktinin çoğunu 1 Mart tezkeresi sonrası ikili ilişkileri toparlamak ve Türkiye’de yükselen Amerikan karşıtlığıyla mücadeleye ayırmak zorunda kalan büyükelçi, kendisi de bu dalganın hedefi oldu. ABD Başkan Yardımcısı Dick Cheney’in makamında çalışmış olması nedeniyle Türkiye’de *‘neo-con’* olarak görüldü. Daha Ankara’ya varmadan internette dolaşan ve sahte bilgiler içeren email zincirleri, *antisemitik ifadelerle* büyükelçiyi gittiği ülkeleri *‘bölmekle’* suçluyordu. Bush yönetiminin şahin kanadıyla özdeşleştirildiği için bir dönem Türkiye’de adeta* ‘istenmeyen adam’* muamelesi gören Edelman ve ailesi, Ankara’da zor yıllar yaşadı. 

Ayrılmadan önce Başbakan Erdoğan’dan altı hafta boyunca randevu alamaması, Irak Savaşı sonrası Türk-Amerikan ilişkilerinin girdiği zorlu yolun bir sembolü oldu. 

Edelman 2005’te Türkiye’den ayrıldıktan sonra daha da çetrefil bir göreve, Amerika iki ayrı cephede aynı anda sıcak savaşın içindeyken, Pentagon’da iki numara koltuğuna atandı. Elçi, Barack Obama’nın seçilmesiyle ABD bürokrasisindeki bir geleneğe uyarak kendi isteğiyle Pentagon’daki görevinden ayrıldı.

...

----------


## bozok

*üZGEN: 33 ERİ BANA SORUN*


 

*AKP 1993'teki olayın Ergenekon işi olduğunu iddia edince dönemin komutanı sert çıktı:*

*01 Aralık 2009 / showhaber.com*


*Milliyet Gazetesi yazarı Fikret Bila yazdı..*

*‘33 şehidimizin taktik sorumluluğu bendedir’*

Eski Milli Eğitim Bakanı ve AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Hüseyin üelik, Van’da katıldığı bir toplantıda, 1993’te Bingöl’de 33 erin şehit edildiği olayla ilgili tartışma yaratacak imalarda bulundu. üelik, 33 erin şehit edilmesinin* “devlet işi”, “Ergenekon işi”* olabileceğini ima ederek, bu olayın da aydınlatılacağını söyledi.

*Akıllı bekçi
*Hüseyin üelik, konuları örneklerle, teşbihle anlatmayı sever. Van’daki toplantıda da* “Ergenekon”*la ilgili bir benzetme yaptı ve sonra 33 erin şehit edilmesi örneğini verdi. üelik, şöyle dedi:

_“Düşman üretme paranoyası nedir biliyor musunuz? şu an Ergenekon diye bir dava görülüyor. Onun da mantığını ifade edelim. Bir mahallede hiç hırsızlık vakası yoksa mahalle bekçisinin önemi kalır mı? Kalmaz. Mahalle bekçisi akıllıysa kendi konumunu muhafaza etmek için mahallede hırsızların kol gezdiğini yayması lazım. Hatta daha akıllıysa arada bir iki kapıyı kendisinin yoklaması lazım. İşte Ergenekon budur.”
_
üelik, bu sözlerinin ardından da 33 erin şehit edildiği Bingöl olayı örneğini verdi ve bu olayın da aydınlatılacağını ifade etti.

üelik’in,* “bekçi örneği”* ile Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni,* “bekçinin konumunu muhafaza için arada bir iki evi yoklaması”* örneği ile de 33 erin şehit edilmesini ima ettiği yorumları yapıldı.

Daha önce de benzeri iddialar gündeme taşınmıştı. PKK’nın 1993’te tek taraflı ateşkes sürdürdüğü ancak 33 erin şehit edilmesiyle bu sürecin bozulduğu; olayın bu süreci bozmak isteyen güvenlik güçlerince gerçekleştirildiği iddiaları yansımıştı.

*“İnsafsız ve vicdansız bir iddia”
*33 erin şehit edildiği Mayıs 1993’te Asayiş Bölge Komutanı olan emekli Org. Necati üzgen, bu yorum ve imalara çok sert yanıt verdi. üzgen Paşa, şu değerlendirmeyi yaptı:

_“Bu tür iddialar insafsızlıktır, vicdansızlıktır. şehitlerimizin kemiklerini sızlatacak, aziz ruhlarını rahatsız edecek kasıtlı iddialardır. Böyle bir şey düşünülebilir mi? Askerlerimiz bizim çocuklarımız gibidir. Onları şehit vermek, anneleri, babaları kadar bizi üzer. Biz dağlarda birlikte mücadele ettik. Birlikte çatıştık. Dağda birlikte yattık. Her şeyimizi paylaştık. Devletin böyle bir şey yapabileceği nasıl düşünülebilir? Ben bu kadar saçma sapan bir iddia duymadım.”_

*“Sorumluluk bende”*
Necati üzgen Paşa, 33 erin şehit edilmesinde taktik sorumluluğun kendisinde olduğunu vurguladı ve olayı şöyle anlattı:

_“O olay 24 Mayıs 1993’te oldu. Ben Asayiş Bölge Komutanı’ydım. Eğer komutansanız, kanuni olarak sorumlu olmasınız bile, vicdani olarak sorumluluk sizdedir. Bu olayda da komutan ben olduğuma göre taktik sorumluluk bendedir. Kanuni sorumluluk bende değildir ama taktik sorumluluk bendedir. Bu olayla ilgili ne sorulacaksa ben cevaplamaya hazırım. 33 erimiz 300-400 kişilik bir PKK grubu tarafından şehit edilmiştir.”_

*Operasyon süreci
*Emekli Org. üzgen, şöyle devam etti:

_“Bir kere PKK’nın ateşi kestiği falan yoktu. Bu yalan. Saldırıları sürüyordu. Bizim de operasyonlarımız sürüyordu. Biz 21-24 Mayıs 1993 tarihleri arasında büyük bir operasyon yaptık. üatışmalar sürüyordu. 24 Mayıs günü bu konvoyun yolu kesildi ve 33 erimiz şehit edildi. Ben ertesi sabah helikopterle olay yerine indim. Olayı duyar duymaz zaten birliklerimiz erlerimizi şehit eden ve bazı yolcuları da yanında götüren terörist grubu takibe almış. Biz bunları hemen kuşattık. şiddetli çatışmalar yaşandı. 24-28 Mayıs 1993 tarihleri arasında bu grup ile civardaki diğer terörist gruplarla mücadele ettik. 33 erimizi şehit eden grubu çevirdik. 34 terörist ölü ele geçirildi. 25 personel kurtarıldı. Aynı bölgede Dağlıtepe Tugayı 55 teröristi ölü ele geçirdi. 33 erimizi şehit edenler etkisiz hale getirilmiş oldu.”_

*İhmali olanlar*
üzgen Paşa, erlerin sevkiyatında ihmali olan subayların yargılandığını da belirterek, şu bilgiyi verdi:

_“Bu olay sevkiyattaki ihmaller sonucu oldu. İhmali görülen subaylar Elazığ Askeri Mahkemesi’nde yargılandı ve bazıları da ceza aldı. Dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Doğan Güreş Paşa’ya da sorulabilir. O da, ben de olayın ihmal yönü üzerinde hassasiyetle durduk ve mahkeme görüldü.”_

*“üküz altında buzağı”
*üzgen Paşa, 33 erin şehit edilmesiyle devlet veya Ergenekon arasında bağlantı kurma çabalarını da şöyle değerlendirdi:

_“şimdi bir rüzgar esiyor, her şeyi Ergenekon’a bağlıyorlar. Bilmem fi tarihinde olmuş bir olayı çıkarıp buna bağlıyorlar. 33 erin şehit edilmesi olayı açıktır. Bir terörist grubun saldırısıdır ve saldırı takip edilmiş, şiddetli çarpışmalar yaşanmış ve etkisiz hale getirilmişlerdir. Bu olayda başka bir şey aramak öküz altında buzağı aramaktır. şehitlerimize de TSK’ya da hakarettir.” 
_
...

----------


## bozok

*2004'ün kuvvet komutanları ifade verecek*

*1 Aralık 2009 / HüRRİYET*


*2004 yılının kuvvet komutanları ifade verecek. Dönemin Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Aytaç Yalman ve Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral üzden ürnek'e Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında tebligat gönderildi.*


**

*Oramiral üzden ürnek, Org. Halil İbrahim Fırtına, Org. Aytaç Yalman*


Cumartesi günü emekli Org. Aytaç Yalman ve Org. İbrahim Fırtına, pazar günü ise Oramiral üzden ürnek savcılara ifade verecek. Emekli komutanlara* "Ayışığı", "Sarıkız"* ve* "Eldiven"* isimli darbe girişimi iddiaları sorulacak.

Daha önce eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Hilmi üzkök’ün de bilgisine başvurulmuştu.

*üRNEK'E AİT OLDUğU İDDİA EDİLEN GüNLüKLER*
Nokta dergisinde yayımlanan Oramiral üzden ürnek’e ait olduğu belirtilen *“Darbe Günlükleri”*, 2003-2005 yılları arasındaki dönemi kapsıyordu. 

“Sarıkız” darbe girişiminin Kara, Hava, Deniz ve Jandarma Kuvvet komutanlarının birlikte planlandığı iddia ediliyordu. 

“Ayışığı” planının ise Jandarma Genel Komutanı şener Eruygur tarafından planlandığı öne sürülüyordu.

İddialara göre bu dönemdeki en son darbe girişimi ise “Eldiven” ismindeydi. 


...

----------


## bozok

*Edelman ne söylüyor? 1* 



*Türkiye'de ABD'nin nabzını tutabilen sadece iki gazeteci vardır.* 

*Biri Taraf gazetesi genel yayın yönetmeni yardımcısı Yasemin üongar, diğeri Milliyet gazetesi yazarı Aslı Aydıntaşbaş.*


*“ABD’nin nabzını tutabilen”* derken, tabii ki *“ABD’nin yansıtmak istediği nabzı”* kastediyoruz. ABD kimseye öyle kendi istemediği nabızları tutturmaz. Tutulmasını istediği *“nabzı”* gösterir, ancak orayı tutabilirsiniz…


Aslı Aydıntaşbaş, bu çerçevede önemli bir gazetecilik icra etti ve ABD’nin eski Ankara Büyükelçisi Eric Edelman ile Washington’da görüştü.


*Aydıntaşbaş’ın Edelman ile yaptığı röportaj, devlet içinde yaşanan akıl almaz karmaşadan dolayı adeta zihin erozyonuna uğramış olan Ankara’ya, şu durgun bayram gününde deyim yerindeyse bomba gibi düştü. üünkü Edelman, Ergenekon davaları zincirinin en önemli halkası olan “darbe girişimi” iddiaları hakkında (yönlendirmeli beyanları ayıklayarak okuyacak olursak) oldukça önemli bilgiler vermekteydi.*


Edelman bilindiği gibi 2003-2005 yılları arasında Ankara’da görev yaptı. ABD’nin Ankara’ya atadığı büyükelçiler arasında kuşkusuz en tartışmalı isimlerden biriydi.


Geçmişi hakkında internette dolaşan bilgiler etkili oldu, daha önce görev yaptığı ülkelerde yaşananlar etkili oldu; velhasıl Büyükelçi ile Ankara’nın yıldızı bir türlü barışmadı. Ne hükümetle, ne askeri cenahla iyi ilişkiler kuramadı.


*Edelman’a herkes bir tür güvensizlik duydu nedense. Bu durumu gören ABD yönetimi de aslında çok başarılı bir istihbaratçı-diplomat olan bu elçisini 2 yıl içinde geri çekip yerine Ross Wilson’u atadı.*


Edelman’ın görev süresi, *Sarıkız ve Ayışığı* adlı iki darbe girişiminin hazırlandığı söylenen yıllara rastlıyor. Edelman, aradan 5 yıl geçtikten sonra Aslı Aydıntaşbaş’a AKP Hükümeti’nin kendisini *“TSK içinde bir darbe hazırlandığı”* yönünde uyardığını söylüyor.


Edelman o zaman kendisine başvuran AKP’lilere ABD’nin elinde böyle bir istihbarat bulunmadığını söyledikten sonra, *“Kaldı ki böyle bir girişim olsa bile biz destek vermeyiz, seçilmiş bir hükümetin darbe yoluyla alaşağı edilmesine karşı çıkarız”* deyip yüreklerine su serpmiş. Edelman, TSK’dan kimsenin de kendisine bu konuyu getirmediğini belirterek, *“Gelselerdi, ABD’nin seçilmiş hükümetlerin devrilmesi için anayasa dışı yollara başvurulmasına karşı olduğunu söylerdim”* diyor.


Maşallah emekli büyükelçi, sanki ABD’nin *“anayasa dışı yollarla hükümet devirmek”* konusunda çok temiz bir sicili varmış gibi konuşmuş…


AKP de böyle bir sicilin varlığını bildiğinden, Büyükelçi’nin lafıyla kendini güvencede hissetmemiş olacak ki, yine Edelman’ın söylediğine göre birkaç kez, *“darbe hazırlığı var”* diyerek Amerikan Büyükelçliği’nin kapısına dayanmış.


Bu önemli röportajı yazarın Milliyet gazetesindeki sütununda okuyabilirsiniz, biz gelelim sorulara:


-Bir kere Edelman’ın AKP’lilere *“Bizde böyle bir istihbarat yok”* demesine inanalım mı? Ordu içinde bir değil hem de iki adet darbe planı olacak ve ABD’nin bundan haberi olmayacak öyle mi? Eğer ABD’nin haberi yoksa, böyle bir hazırlık gerçekten yok demektir; haberi var da *“Bizde böyle bir bilgi yok”* diyorsa, AKP’lileri oyalayıp göndermişler demektir…


-AKP’nin zırtp pırt Amerikan Büyükleçiliği’nin kapısını çalarak *“darbe ihbarında”* bulunması, *“Bir darbe hazırlığı var ve biz sizin bu işle irtibatlı olduğunuzu biliyoruz”* anlamına mı geliyor, yoksa *“bir darbe hazırlığı var, aman bizi koruyup kollayın”* demek mi oluyor? AKP’nin tiyniyetine baktığımızda ikinci olasılığın daha güçlü olduğunu görüyoruz.


-Edelman, *“2004 kışı ve 2005 baharında AK Parti liderliğine yakın isimler birkaç defa darbe olabileceği kaygısını iletti. Ancak kaygının ötesinde ne olduğuna dair somut bir veri ya da kanıt yoktu”* derken, iki ayrı darbe hazırlığının bütün detayları, Nokta dergisinin 29 Mart-4 Nisan 2007 tarihli sayısında, yani AKP’lilerin Edelman’a gitmelelerinden tam 2 yıl sonra, nasıl yayımlanabildi? Tekrar sormak lazım, ABD bu kadar detaylı iki plandan gerçekten habersiz olabilir mi? Eğer öyleyse, vay Amerikan istihbaratının haline! Eğer haberlilerse ve AKP’lilere yalan söylemişlerse de Ergenekon davalarının bütün background’u ortaya çıkıyor demektir. Yani, üzden ürnek’in meşhur günlükleri birilerinin elinde hazır durmaktaydı, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’ni tasfiye noktasına getiren sürecin başlangıçı olarak da 2007 yılında ortaya çıkarıldı.


-Bizler, var olduğu iddia edilen bu iki darbe girişiminin, *“demokrasi aşığı komutan”*, dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök tarafından *“çevreye rahatsızlık vermeden”* TSK içinde uhuletle ve suhuletle *“bertaraf edildiğini”* Paşa’nın Ergenekon savcılarına İzmir’de köfte-ekmek yiyerek verdiği ifadeden biliyoruz. Aydıntaşbaş, Edelman’dan bu konuda edindiği izlenimi, *“Anladığım kadarıyla, Amerikalılar Ankara’da birçok kişi gibi o dönem binbaşı ve albaylar seviyesinde rahatsızlık ve bazı çalışmalar olduğu dedikodularını duymuş; ancak gerçekten komuta kademesinin içinde olduğu bir plan olduğuna ihtimal vermemiş. Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök’ün liderliğine güvenmişler”* sözleriyle aktarıyor. Aydıntaşbaş ayrıca, *“ABD’li yetkililerle sohbetlerine”* dayanarak ABD’nin de, AKP’nin de dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök’ün *“ordudaki kontrol gücüne güvendikleri için”* konuyu kapattıklarını söylüyor. Bu durumda insanın aklına, *“Acaba Hilmi üzkök, bu darbe hazırlıkları meselesini, iki yıl sonra yapılacak Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimleri için AKP nezdinde siyasi bir koz olarak kullanmış olabilir mi?”* sorusu geliyor.


Edelman’ın verdiği ipuçları çok ama çok önemli.


*Sorularımıza yarın devam edelim.*






yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / 1.12.2009 / kentgazetesi.com

----------


## bozok

*Sabri Uzun'dan Mektup**Fatih Altaylı - Habertürk / 23.11.2009*



şEMDİNLİ İddianamesi’nin gündeme bomba gibi düştüğü günlerde, ilginç bir bilgi gelmişti.

O zaman Sabah Gazetesi’nde bunu manşet yapmıştık.

Bilgiye göre dönemin Emniyet İstihbarat Daire Başkanı *Sabri Uzun*, üst makamlara bir bilgi notu vermişti.

Bu bilgi notunda yer alan iddialar üzerine kıyamet kopmuş, Sabri Uzun görevden alınmıştı.

Aradan 3 yılı aşkın zaman geçti.

Sabri Uzun, uzun sessizliğini bozdu ve dün bana bir mektup gönderdi.

Aynen aktarıyorum:

“Sayın ALTAYLI, ünce kendimi tanıtayım: Sabri UZUN, Emniyet Genel MüdürlüğüMerkez Emniyet Müdürü’yüm. 22 ve 23Mart 2006 tarihli _“İlk kelle verildi”_ başlıklı yazınıza konu olan* “kelle”* benim.

SayınALTAYLI, 17 ve 18 Kasım 2009 tarihli yazılarınızda, 

_“Bence bu çalışmalar 1 kişinin ürünü falan değil”_, 
_“Bütün bunları toplayan ve yazan geniş bir ekip var”_, 
_“Bence ihbarcı subay falan yok”_ cümlelerini içeren yazılarınızdaki anafikirlere katılıyorum.

*Bir oluşum var (!), bu oluşum, son günlerde “subay” kimliğine bürünerek, Ergenekon Soruşturması’yla ilgili habire mektuplar yazıyor...* 

Her nedense kendisi ortaya çıkmıyor... üok da vatanperver görünüyor... Tüm Türkiye’yi peşinden koşturuyor!..

SayınALTAYLI, Türkiye’nin “Ergenekon” adını taktığı şeyle (asla terör örgütü demedim, demiyorum, diyemeyeceğim),

*14 Haziran 2001 günü tanıştım. 2006 yılı Ocak veya şubat ayında tekrar karşıma çıktı.*
Evet, o tarihlerde, _“Bütün bunları toplayan, yazan geniş bir ekip var”_ diye düşündüm, inceledim, gördüm...Bu kişiler kim biliyor musunuz?

Hani, 23Mart 2006 tarihinde, sizin yönetiminizdeki Sabah Gazetesi’nde “Uzun’u yakan bilgi notu” başlıklı haberde konu edilen, Sabri UZUN tarafından hazırlandığı, hükümet makamlarına verildiği öne sürülen bilgi notu vardı ya, *işte o notu hazırlayanlar, şimdi (subay kimliğine bürünerek) Genelkurmay Başkanlığı hakkında bilgiler veriyor.*

İşte, bu yazı yayınlandığında, benim ciğerim yandı. Tüm ülkeye, Sabri UZUN kurumlar aleyhine düzmece raporlar hazırlayan, üstelik, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Anayasası’na değil de bir cemaate bağlı insan olarak tanıtıldı.

*O bilgi notunu hazırlayan, size ulaştıran, yanıltan, kendi amaçları doğrultusunda kullanan kişiler, sonra başka bir ihbar mektubuyla (Trabzon’a gönderilen) Ergenekon (!) başlattılar...*

Ben, 23 Mart 2006 günü, Sabah Gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Sayın Aslı AYDINTAşBAş’a gittim.

Bu Bilgi Notu denilen belgeyi, İstanbul’dan, Gazete’nin merkezinden temin etmesini istedim; kendisinde bir kopyasının bulunduğunu söyledi; verdi.

İşte o gün, benim hazırladığım öne sürülen belgeye ulaşmış oldum.

O Bilgi Notu, Sabri UZUN’un görevden alınması için (birileri tarafından) hazırlanmıştı. Aynı kişiler, o günlerde _“Bir subayın dedesinin Yahudi olduğunu, mezarının İsrail’de bulunduğunu”_ bir internet sitesinde yayınlamışlardı.

Sabah Gazetesi’nin haberi üzerine hiçbir makam sahibinin ortaya çıkıp, 

_“Sabri UZUN böyle bir Bilgi Notu hazırlayıp bize vermedi”_ diye açıklama yapmadığı gibi, Sabri UZUN hakkında idari soruşturma da yapmadılar...

Allah Allah!..

*Fatih Bey, siz, 20 sene içinde Türkiye bölünür diyorsunuz ya, o bölünmenin başlangıç tarihi, “Uzun’u yakan Bilgi Notu” yazısının yayınlandığı gündür...*

Başarılar dilerim. “



(acikistihbarat.com)

----------


## bozok

*TSK'dan ihraç* 



*TSK, konuşma kayıtlarında adı geçen o albayı ihraç etti.* 

*3.12.2009 / ANKA / VATAN GZT.* 

Bir organize suç grubuyla yaptığı görüşmeler nedeniyle göz altına alınan ve soruşturmada* “suç örgütüne bilerek ve isteyerek yardım etmek”* suçundan tutuklanan Kıdemli Albay *Aydın Yeşil*, Askeri Yüksek İdare Mahkemesi’nin onayı ile meslekten ihraç edildi. 

Dikkat çekici karar hukukçulara göre halen yargılanan Ergenekon sanığı muvazzaf subayları da emsal teşkil ederek uygulanabilir. Bir dönem Abdullah ücalan’ın hükümlü bulunduğu İmralı Cezaevi’nden sorumlu olan eski Bursa İl Alay Komutanı Kıdemli Albay Aydın Yeşil, hakkında yürütülen soruşturma nedeniyle TSK tarafından meslekten ihraç edildi. Cuma günü yapılacak Yüksek Askeri şura’nın kararlarında da yer alacak olan Albay Yeşil’in sivil mahkemede yargılaması sona ermeden durumu kesinleşti. 

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nın talimatıyla başlatılan *üağrı* adlı operasyonda yakalanan *Cabbar üicek* ile telefon görüşmeleri bulunan Albay Yeşil, *“organize suç örgütüne bilerek ve isteyerek yardım ve yataklık etmekten”* tutuklanarak cezaevine konulmuştu. Telefon dinleme kayıtlarını inceleyen TSK, yargılamayı beklemeksizin Albay Yeşil hakkında işlem yaptı. Telefon tapelerinde suç işlediği tespit edilen Yeşil’in *“disiplinsizlik ve ahlaki durum”* nedeniyle meslekten ihraç kararı alındı.Ancak Albay Yeşil bu duruma itiraz ederek Askeri Yüksek İdare Mahkemesi’ne başvurdu. 1.Daire’de görüşülen Yeşil’in itirazı yapılan inceleme sonucunda, hakimlerce hukuka aykırı bir durum olmadığını gerekçesiyle reddedildi.

Yüksek mahkeme kararında, Kıdemli Albay Aydın Yeşil için, _“iddianameye esas olan telefon dinleme tutanaklarından davacının suç örgütü elemanları ile içerisinde bulunduğu ilişkilerin mahiyeti ve şeklinin TSK’da görev yapmasını engelleyici vahamet derecesine ulaştığı, davacının disiplin bozucu hareketlerde bulunduğu, ikaz ve cezalara rağmen ıslah olmadığı, tavır ve hareketlerini cezalara rağmen düzenleyemediği görülmekle meslekten ihraç edilmesinde hukuka aykırılık bulunmadığı sonucuna varılmıştır”_ denildi.

*-ERGENEKONA EMSAL TEşKİL EDECEK-*

Kararı değerlendiren hukukçular emsal teşkil edecek kararın, yargılamaları halen devam eden Ergenekon davası sanıklarını da etkileyebileceğini öne sürdüler. Hukukçular, telefon dinleme tutanaklarına bakılarak halen gözaltında bulunan muvazzaf askeri personelin de meslekten ihraç edilmesinin söz konusu olduğuna dikkat çekerek, AYİM kararının askeri yargıda son nokta olduğu için her personeli bağladığını vurguladılar.Yeşil’in ihraç kararı 4 Aralık'ta yapılacak Yüksek Askeri şura’da karara bağlanarak, açıklanacak. 


...

----------


## bozok

*HALKIN LAİK GüüLERİ*



*Bu örgütü duyan var mı*

*30.11.2009* 


Fethullah Gülen cemaatine yakın haftalık yayın yapan Aksiyon Dergisi bundan t*am 10 yıl önce, 20 Mart 1999 tarihinde,* “Hain Eller İşbaşında” kapağı ile çıktı. Kapaktaki dosya Abdullah ücalan’ın Türkiye’ye getirilmesi sonrasında artan terör eylemlerini irdeliyordu. Bu başlık altında yaşanan olaylarının sorumlusu çeşitli görüşler ile ele alınıyordu.

M.A.EREN-A.Y.ARSLAN-M.AYDIN imzası ile çıkan dosyada Mavi üarşı Katliamı, Ayhan üevik Suikasti gibi örnekler üzerinden bu eylemleri yapan örgütlerin stratejileri inceleniyordu.

Derginin dosyasında PKK, TİKKO, DHKP-C gibi örgütler incelendikten sonra kamuoyunda adı bilinmeyen bir örgütü deşifre ediliyordu. 

*ürgütün adı “Halkın Laik Güçleri” idi.*

Derginin kaynağı ise adını açıklamadığı bir istihbarat görevlisiydi.

Aksiyon’un iddiasına göre* “Halkın Laik Güçleri”* adıyla yeni bir örgüt kurulmuştu. Bu örgüt PKK, TİKKO, DHKP-C gibi örgütlerden farklıydı. üünkü örgütün üyeleri sıradan militanlar değildi. Derginin iddiasına göre yeni kurulan örgütün üye ve yöneticileri, aralarında *generaller siyasiler, gazeteciler ve etkin bürokratların* da olduğu adları kamuoyunda bilinen isimlerdi. 

Peki Halkın Laik Güçleri ürgütü’nün amacı neydi?

DHKP-C gibi devrim yapmak mı? PKK gibi ayrı bir devlet kurmak mı?

*İkisi de değil.*

Aksiyon’un iddiasına göre Halkın Laik Güçleri ürgütü’nün amacı İstanbul’u sıkıyönetim veya olağanüstü hal uygulamasına sokmaktı. ürgüt silahlı eylemler ile İstanbul’a sıkıyönetim ortamı yaratmaya çalışıyordu. Bunun için İstanbul’da çeşitli bombalı eylemlerini *taşeron örgütler kullanarak (PKK-TİKKO vb.)* gerçekleştiriyordu.

İstanbul’a sıkıyönetim getirmenin askeri yönetim anlamına geleceğini nitekim Aksiyon da kabul ediyordu. Bu haliyle Halkın Laik Güçleri ürgütü *askeri yönetim için ortam hazırlayacak eylemler* yapıyordu. 

şaşırtıcı ama Aksiyon’un 1999 yılında varolduğunu iddia ettiği Halkın Laik Güçleri bir daha hiçbir yerde geçmedi. Ancak* henüz Ergenekon Soruşturması ortada yokken* Aksiyon Dergisi neredeyse Ergenekon’a maledilen her şeyi Halkın Laik Güçleri isimli kimsenin adını duymadığı bir örgüte o yıllarda maletti.

ürgütün adı derginin o sayısından öteye gidemedi. Böyle bir örgütün varlığını o yıllarda pek çok kişi fantastik buldu. ürgütün ismi dahi kuşku ile karşılandı. ürgütünün derginin fantezisi olduğu iddia edildi.

Peki o yıllarda derginin en kıdemli muhabiri kimdi?


*Mehmet Baransu.*
Bugün Taraf Gazetesi’nde neredeyse haftada bir gün gizli belge açıklayan muhabir.

Aksiyon Dergisi’nin iddiasına göre o yıllarda Halkın Laik Güçleri ürgütü başarılı olsaydı 1. Ordu komutanı İstanbul’u yönetiyor olacaktı.

O gün 1. Ordu komutanı kimdi?

üevik Bir.

Basına sızanlara göre üevik Bir’in adı Ergenekon Davası’nın 4. İddianamesi’nde sanık olarak geçiyor.

Davada açık tanık olan ve Bir’e “PKK’yı kollama” suçlamasını yönelten *Mehmet Eymür* ise MİT’ten sorunlu bir şekilde henüz ayrılmıştı.

İşte cemaatin Aksiyon Gazetesi’nin 10 yıl önce yazdıklarının bugüne yansıması.

Tüm bunlara öngörü mü demeli?


*Odatv.com*


*İşte Aksiyon Dergisi'nin o dosyası:*

http://www.aksiyon.com.tr/detaylar.d...etay&link=4863


...

----------


## bozok

*''Neden şimdi'' sorusu hala geçerli* 



*''Kuvvet komutanları seviyesinde hazırlandığı iddia edilen iki darbe girişiminin zanlısı olarak içeride ev kadınından kargo şirketi dağıtıcısına, gazeteciden marangoz ustasına kadar 100 küsur kişi yatarken; söz konusu Sayın paşaların neden ifadelerine bile başvurulmuyor?''* sorusu sokaktaki vatandaşın bile zihnini kurcalamaya başlamıştı ki, paşaların *nihayet* ifadeye çağırıldıkları açıklandı. 


Tabi bu yeni durum, eski ABD Büyükelçisi Mr. Edelman’ın yapmış olduğu açıklamaları değerlendirirken sorduğumuz, *“Neden 4 yıl sonra ve neden Ergenekon davasının belli bir aşamaya gelmesi beklenerek?”* sorusunu ortadan kaldırmıyor.


Aynı şekilde, dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök’ün darbe hazırlıklarından haberi olduğu halde yasal süreçleri neden işletmediği, üstelik darbeci oldukları iddia edilen subayların neden en üst rütbelerle ve görev süreleri dolduktan sonra emekli edildiklerine yönelik sorular da geçerliliğini yitirmiş olmuyor.


*(Yeri gelmişken, ne zaman bir subayın adı Ergenekon’a karışsa, “Terfi bile aldı!” diye kıyamet koparan yandaş medyanın tek taraflı tutumuna da dikkat çekelim. Masumiyet karinesini zaten kimsenin gözettiği yok da, hiç değilse terfi ve emekliliklerin Yüksek Askeri şura’larda yapıldığını ve bu kararlarda Başbakan ile Cumhurbaşkanı’nın imzasının da bulunduğunu artık unutmasalar; bu çifte standartçılık kabak tadı vermeye başladı çünkü..)*


Evet, 2004’te görev yapan Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Aytaç Yalman, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral üzden ürnek, Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına’ya Ergenekon savcıları tarafından tebligat yapılmış bulunuyor.


*Aytaç Yalman ve İbrahim Fırtına cumartesi, üzden ürnek ise pazar günü ifade verecekler.* Daha önce eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Hilmi üzkök ’ün de *‘tanık’* olarak bilgisine başvurulmuştu ama üzkök, yukarıda adı geçen subaylardan farklı olarak, Ergenekon davası ile *“zanlı”* olarak ilişkilendirilen bir isim değil, aksine bir kısım medya ile hükümet cenahı tarafından *“darbeyi engelleyen kahraman”* olarak el üstünde tutuluyor.


Dolayısıyla, biz şimdi bu emekli generallerin *“tanık”* mı, *“şüpheli”* mi, yoksa *“bilgi sahibi”* sıfatıyla mı ifadeye çağırıldıklarını bilemiyoruz. Büyük ihtimalle *“tanık”* kapsamına sokulmadılar. *üyle olsaydı, savcılar üzkök’e yaptıkları gibi ifade almak için atlayıp yanlarına giderler, ifade işlemleri sırasında da birlikte köfte-ekmek yerlerdi.*


Oysa paşaların ifadesi Beşiktaş adliyesinde alınacak. Beşiktaş adliyesini ben gördüm, öyle köfte-ekmek yemeye pek uygun bir mekan değil. Yan tarafta Adana Dürümcüsü var, eğer tutuklanmadan çıkabilirseniz, yemeğiniz ifadeden sonra orada yiyorsunuz.


Basının önde gelen kalemleri, üzden ürnek’in günlüklerinde adı geçen kuvvet komutanlarına sıranın tam 30 ay sonra gelmesini, tutuklu gazeteci Mustafa Balbay’ın geçenlerde duruşmada *“Ben buradaysam, üzden ürnek neden yok?”* sorusunu savcılara yöneltmesine bağladılar.


Olayı Balbay’a bağlayarak, 9 aydır tutuklu bulunan meslektaşlarına bir kez bile destek vermemenin ayıbını da bir nebze olsun azaltmış oldular kendilerince. *“Büyüksün Balbay, bak bir konuştun paşalar huzura çağırıldı! İşte biz gazeteciler böyle etkili insanlarız”* demiş oldular. Balbay o soruyu sormasa, söz konusu paşalar halen huzurlu emeklilik yaşıyor olacaklardı demek ki.


*Peki, işin aslı gerçekten öyle mi?*


Balbay’ın haklı sorusu etkili olmuştur tabii ama 20 Ekim 2008’de başlayan Ergenekon duruşmalarında bu soru gerek sanıklar, gerek avukatları tarafından savcılara ve mahkeme heyetine onlarca kez soruldu. Savcılar ve heyet hiç bir tepki vermeden öylece baktılar. şimdi bu soruyu ciddiye almak için neden Mustafa Balbay’ın sorgusunu beklediler acaba?


Paşaların ifadeye çağrılmasının *“yeni bir dönemi başlatacağını”* söyleyenler de az değil. Oysa savcıların elinde içeriği şimdiden tahmin edilen sorular dışında bir şey olduğuna pek umut bağlamamak lazım.


O soruların büyük bir bölümü de üzden ürnek tarafından daha önce reddedilmiş olan günlüklere dayandırılacak. ürnek, büyük ihtimalle yine günlüklerin kendisine ait olmadığını söyleyecek. Diğer paşalar, ürnek tarafından yazıldığı iddia edilen günlüklerde bazı olay ve kronoloji dizgesinin doğru olduğunu, ancak günlükte anlatılan bazı olayların gerçekle hiç alakası bulunmadığını söyleyecekler. Dolayısıyla, *“günlüklere bazı ekleme ve çıkartmalar yapılmış”* iddiası gündeme gelecek. Bunun tespit edilmesi için ilgili yerlere yazılar yazılacak, 30 aydır Ergenekon soruşturma ve kovuşturmalarında yürütülen içinden çıkılmaz kırtasiyecilik al baştan yapılacak.


*Yani, paşaların ifadelerinin alınmasının şu an sadece sembolik bir değeri var. Birileri, “Demokrasinin gözünü seveyim, bu günleri de mi görecektik” diye sevinirken, birileri de “Teröristlerin ayağına mahkeme gitti, paşalar ayağa gidip terörist gibi ifade veriyor” şeklinde ah-vah edecek.*


Tabii sürpriz gelişmeler meydana gelmesi ihtimali de yok değil. Olayın büyüyüp büyümemesi, Hilmi üzkök’ün yaz aylarında verdiği ifadeye bağlı. Hiç birimiz bu ifadenin tamamını bilmiyoruz. Basına yansıdığı şekliyle üzkök’ün üzden ürnek’i koruyup kolladığı anlaşılıyor ama diğer komutanlar için ne söylediğini bilmiyoruz. Bir takım darbe planlarının içinde yer alıp da sonradan *“doğru yolu bulanların”* bu işin içinden ebediyen sıyırıp sıyırmadıklarını göreceğiz.




yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com / 3.12.2009

----------


## bozok

*Edelman ne söylüyor? - 2* 



*Sorularımıza dün kaldığımız yerden devam edelim...* 


ABD’nin hiç haberdar olmadığı, Türk Hükümeti’nin duyumlardan rahatsız olup Amerikan Büyükelçiliği’ne sığınmaktan başka çare bulamadığı bu iki darbeyi hazırlamakla suçlanan komutanlar dönemin Jandarma Komutanı şener Eruygur ile 1. Ordu Komutanı Hurşit Tolon.


*Her iki emekli general de halen Ergenekon davası sanığı.*


Sağlığını büyük ölçüde kaybetmiş olan ve bu nedenle mahkemelere gelemeyen şener Eruygur’un savunma yapabileceği şüpheli. *Dolayısıyla, darbe iddiaları konusunda en doyurucu açıklamaları, ikinci Ergenekon davasının 2 numaralı sanığı Hurşit Tolon’un yapması bekleniyor.*


İşin garip tarafı, üzden ürnek’in günlüklerinde darbe hazırlıklarının en önemli aktörlerinden ikisi gibi görünen dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Aytaç Yalman ile Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı İbrahim Fırtına’nın ne ifadelerine başvuruldu, ne sanık, ne de tanık yapıldılar.


*Keza, günlüklerin sahibi üzden ürnek de öyle…*


Darbe hazırlıklarının savcılar tarafından dosyadan *“tefrik edilmesine”* rağmen, *“tefrikle”* ilgili atılması gereken hiçbir hukuki adımın atılmadığını da biliyoruz. Yani, ne soruşturma sürdürülüyor, ne de takipsizlik kararı veriliyor.


*O tefrik dosyası Araf’ta öylece durup duruyor… Bugün yaşadığımız siyasi çalkantının bütün kaynağı olarak gösterilen iki darbe hazırlığı kala kala Hurşit Tolon ile şener Eruygur’a kaldı.* Peki Edelman’ın bu iki komutan ve adı darbe söylentilerine karışan diğer kuvvet komutanları ile ilgili olarak nasıl bir bilgi veriyor?


Aydıntaşbaş bu konuda, *“Büyükelçinin anlattıklarından en çarpıcı olanı, darbe planladığı iddia edilen kuvvet komutanlarının kendisiyle birebir görüşmekten kaçınması, Amerikan elçiliğindeki davetlere gelmemesi ve hatta bazı durumlarda ABD elçisinin özel randevu talebini geri çevirmesi”* diyor ve sorulması gereken soruyu da kendisi soruyor:


*“Bu durum şaşırtıcı çünkü gerçekten darbe girişiminde olan bir grubun ilk yapmak isteyeceği şey, Washington’la sağlam bir ilişki kurmaya çalışmak olmaz mı?”*


Edelman’ın yanıtı şöyle:


*“2004’te komutanlardan gelen bu ilgisizliği 4 Temmuz Süleymaniye üuval Skandalı’ndan kalma bir tavır olarak yorumladık. Ancak yeni bilgiler ışığında bu durumu kuvvet komutanlarının Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök’ten çekinmesine; darbeyi engellemek isteyen Genelkurmay Başkanı ve İkinci Başkan Org. İlker Başbuğ’un karargah dışı temaslar konusunda sıkı bir disiplin kurmasına bağladık”*


Yani Büyükelçi, var olup olmadığını bilmediği darbe girişimi hakkında bu yorumu yapıyor. Sonuçta bütün kapılar Hilmi üzkök’ün kimselere *“çaktırmadan”* darbe ört bas etme konusundaki üstün yeteneklerine ve bu yeteneğe duyulan güvene çıkıyor. ABD’nin bir ordu komutanına bu kadar güvenmesi, *“Nasıl olsa o halleder”* deyip, istihbarat toplama zahmetine bile girişmemesi çok enteresan doğrusu…


Peki, her şeyi bilen adam olarak Hilmi üzkök, neden *“darbeyi bilip de yasal işlem yapmamaktan”* dolayı hiç kovuşturmaya uğramamış?


Yasalar, böyle bir durumda sorumlular hakkında soruşturma açılmasını emrederken, üzkök olayı neden ve nasıl *“kendine has yöntemlerle”* ört bas ediyor?


*Darbe suçuna karışmış olan üst düzey subaylar, neden hiçbir şey olmamış gibi görev sürelerini tamamlıyor ve YAş tarafından en üst rütbelerle emekli ediliyorlar?*


İlhami Erdil misali rütbelerinin sökülmesi gerekmez miydi? Bu komutanlar emekli oluyor ve taa ki Ergenekon soruşturmalarıyla ilişkilendirilene kadar kendilerine kimse dokunmuyor...


*Ortada bir darbe suçu varsa, komutanlar hakkında soruşturma başlatmak için neden 4 yıl boyunca susuldu ve Ergenekon davalarının belli bir aşamaya gelmesi beklendi?*


Sorulması gereken bir diğer soru da şu:


ABD Büyükelçiliği’nin davetlerine icabet etmeyecek kadar Amerikan karşıtı olan bu *“darbeciler”* Türkiye’de hiç bir askeri darbenin NATO’nun ve Amerika’nın ilgisi, bilgisi ve desteği olmadan yapılamayacağını bilmeyecek kadar saf insanlar mı?


*Amerikan karşıtı darbelerin sadece Latin Amerika’da olabileceğini bilmiyorlar mı?*


Hem ABD’ye karşı bu kadar menfi hislere sahip olup hem de ordunun üst kademesi eliyle darbe yapabileceklerine nasıl inanıyorlar, akıllarını peynir ekmekle mi yediler?


Aydıntaşbaş, ABD Elçiliği’nin görüşme taleplerini geri çeviren *“bazı kuvvet komutanlarının”* yurtdışı gezilerinde ısrarla *‘Amerikalılarla temas kurma’* girişiminde bulunduklarını da yazmış ama bu eksik cümlede o kuvvet komutanlarının kimler olduğu ve ne gibi girişimlerde bulundukları bilgisi yok.


*Dolayısıyla, yazının bu satırını, “ABD’nin destek vermeyeceği bir darbenin başarılı olamayacağını nasıl bilmezler?” sorusunu etkisiz kılmak için araya ‘profesyonelce’ sıkıştırılmış bir satır olarak değerlendirmek durumundayız.*


Velhasıl, Edelman’a açılamalarından dolayı Türk kamuoyu olarak teşekkür borçluyuz.


*Amacı bunu yapmak mıydı bilmiyoruz ama söyledikleri, içinden geçtiğimiz karanlık koridoru bir parça olsun aydınlatmadı değil.*


Devamını bekliyoruz...




yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com / 2.12.2009

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON’DA GELDİK İşİN üZüNE*


*Mehmet Tezkan*
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*3 Aralık 2009*





Bu hafta sonu diğerlerinden farklı olacak..Tarihi günler yaşayacağız.. Radikal’in tespiti doğru.. 

Geldik işin özüne!..

2004 yılında darbe planı yapıldı mı, yapılmadı mı?

Eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı üzden ürnek’e ait olduğu iddia edilen günlüklerin 2007 yılında yayımlanmasından beri bu konu tartışılıyor..

Darbe planı yapıldı mı, yapılmadı mı?

Kimi yapıldığına yüzde yüz inanıyor.. Kimi olur mu böyle şey diyor..

Doğru ne? 

Gerçek ne?

Bu hafta sonu aydınlanmaya başlayacak.. Bu yüzden hafta sonu için tarihi olacak diyorum..

* * *

Dönemin üç komutanı.. Kara, Hava, Deniz kuvvetleri komutanları ifade verecekler..

Peki sonra ne olacak?

Kilit soru da bu.. Sonra ne olacak?

* * *

Ergenekon duruşması sırasında mahkeme başkanı savcıya *‘darbe planları konusunda tahkikat var mı’* diye sormuştu..

Savcının yanıtı netti..

Darbe planları bu davanın özüdür..


* * *

üzüyse, dönemin komutanları neredeydi? Neden onlara sorulmuyordu?

Koskoca bir soru çengeliydi bu.. Bu hafta sonu sorulacak..

Bu yüzden tarihi..


* * *


Ergenekon davasını etkiler mi, seyrini değiştirir mi, bilmiyorum.. Ama her şartta Türkiye, bizler karlı çıkacağız..

Niye mi?

Diyelim ki olay ciddi, komutanlar yargılanacak..

Türkiye artık bu tür iddiaların üzerine gidebiliyor diye sevinmeliyiz.. Demokrasi kökleşiyor diye mutlu olmalıyız..

Diyelim ki iddialar asılsız.. Günlükte yazılanlar uydurmaca..
Yine sevinmeliyiz..

Demeliyiz ki; darbe yapalım mı diye konuşma dönemi bile çoktan kapanmış.. Boşuna işkillenmişiz!

* * *

Heyecana, erken yoruma, öyle olmalı, böyle olmalı gibi temenni fırtınasına gerek yok.. 

Geldik işin özüne..

...

----------


## bozok

*Savcılar kendilerine Mustafa Kemal’in sözünde yer beğensinler!*



Mehmet Ali üelebi askeri liseyi birincilikle, Harp Akademisi’ni de dördüncülükle bitirmiş. 15 aydır Ergenekon’un tutuklu sanığı.

Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nda, Kara Pilot Teğmen. 24 yaşında. 2. Ergenekon davasının 24 Kasım günkü 20. duruşmasında konuştu. O konuşurken, izleyenler gözyaşlarını tutamadı. 

Kara Pilot Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi, söz isteyerek yaptığı konuşmaya, “Sayın Başkan, mahkemenizin yargılama şekli TSK’ya hayasızca saldıranlara cesaret vermektedir” diyerek başladı. 

Gazetelerin TSK ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığı aleyhinde, hakarete varan yazı ve yorumlardan alıntılar yapan genç Teğmen, *“bizler neden hedefiz”* dedi ve Mustafa Kemal’in Afyonkarahisar Kolordu Dairesi’nde subaylara yaptığı konuşmadan bir bölümle yanıtladı: 

_“Kuvvet ordudur! Düşmanlar milletimizi bağımsızlıktan mahrum etmek için evvela onu ordudan mahrum etmek çarelerine giriştiler, kumandanlarımıza ve subaylarımıza tecavüz etmeye başladılar. Ordumuzu tamamen lağvederek, milleti bağımsızlığını muhafaza için muhtaç olduğu dayanak noktasından mahrum etmeye teşebbüs ettiler. Herhalde ordu, düşmanlarımızın birinci taarruz hedefi oldu. Orduyu imha etmek için mutlaka subayları mahvetmek ve aşağılamak lazımdır. Bundan sonra milleti koyun sürüsü gibi boğazlamakta engeller ve müşkülat kalmaz.” 
_
Kara Pilot Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi, konuşmasını şöyle sürdürdü: 

_“Unutmayalım; ordu milletin namusudur. Bizler önce şeref, sonra hayat anlayışıyla yetiştirildik. Er veya geç aklandığımızda savcılar kendilerine Mustafa Kemal’in sözünde yer beğensinler!”_ 

14 yaşında girdiği askeri lise diplomasını Org. Hurşit Tolon’dan aldığını belirten Teğmen üelebi, *“Kendisinden almam benim için şereftir. Gurur ve onur duyuyorum”* dedi. 

_“Yalnız bu husus savcılarımızın gözünden kaçmıştır. Hukuksuzca ek klasör göndermeye devam edeceklerse askeri lise diploma töreni CD’sini kendilerine verebilirim. Ne de olsa hazır bir örgütsel irtibat!”_ 


“BEN TERüRİST, ONLAR DEMOKRATİK GERİLLA!” 

Teğmen üelebi konuşmasında özetle şunları söyledi: 

“Ben tanık olmak istemediğim için tutuklanıyorum. Vatan hainleri, biz şerefli Türk subaylarını karalamak için savcıların teşvikiyle tanık olabiliyorlar. 

Ben ifade vereceğim yeri, Türk milletinin şerefli kürsüsü olarak görüyorum. 

Onlar ise, garez ve intikamlarına tatmin kürsüsü… 

Ama ben terörist onlar demokratik gerilla… 

Benim evime rejimin teminatı polis, bir orduyla kapıyı kırarız tehdidiyle giriyor, sahte evrak tanzim ediliyor. Tutuklandıktan sonra ailem sürekli rahatsız ediliyor. Babamın işyeri gasp ediliyor. Diğer taraftan bebek katillerinin ayaklarına savcılar gidiyor, bir kırmızı halı serilmediği kalıyor. Neden? üünkü ben terörist, onlar barış elçisi… 

Türk milleti adına karar verdiğini söyleyen yüce heyet, acaba, Türk milletinin, teröristi subayına yeğlediğini mi düşünüyor? Türk yargısı, teröristi aklama, subayı aşağılama kurumu mudur? 

Bakınız, devrem Eren Teğmen dağda terörist kovalarken terör örgütü üyesi olmak şüphesiyle 6 ay tutuklu kalmıştır. Müteakiben tutuksuz yargılanmak üzere görev yeri Yüksekova’ya dönmüştür. Eren Teğmen, Atilla Albayımın savunmasında bahsettiği gibi Savcı Zekeriya üz’ün *‘şırnak’tan paketledim de getirttim’* dediği teğmen ..." 

Silivri'deki Ergenekon duruşmalarında savunmalar devam ediyor. 

Fakat acıklı olan, iddianameleri çarşaf çarşaf yayınlayanların bu savunmaları görmemezlikten gelmeleridir. 

Ne yazık ki ihanet medyası işbaşında.. 



04.12.2009 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*İDDİANAMEYİ HABER YAPANLAR SAVUNMALARI NİYE GüRMEZLİKTEN GELİYOR?*



*04.12.2009* 

Mehmet Ali üelebi askeri liseyi birincilikle, Harp Akademisi’ni de dördüncülükle bitirmiş. 15 aydır Ergenekon’un tutuklu sanığı. Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nda, Kara Pilot Teğmen. 24 yaşında. 2. Ergenekon davasının 24 Kasım günkü 20. duruşmasında konuştu. O konuşurken, izleyenler gözyaşlarını tutamadı.

Kara Pilot Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi, söz isteyerek yaptığı konuşmaya, *“Sayın Başkan, mahkemenizin yargılama şekli TSK’ya hayasızca saldıranlara cesaret vermektedir”* diyerek başladı.

Gazetelerin TSK ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığı aleyhinde, hakarete varan yazı ve yorumlardan alıntılar yapan genç Teğmen, *“bizler neden hedefiz”* dedi ve Mustafa Kemal’in Afyonkarahisar Kolordu Dairesi’nde subaylara yaptığı konuşmadan bir bölümle yanıtladı:

“Kuvvet ordudur! Düşmanlar milletimizi bağımsızlıktan mahrum etmek için evvela onu ordudan mahrum etmek çarelerine giriştiler, kumandanlarımıza ve subaylarımıza tecavüz etmeye başladılar. Ordumuzu tamamen lağvederek, milleti bağımsızlığını muhafaza için muhtaç olduğu dayanak noktasından mahrum etmeye teşebbüs ettiler. Herhalde ordu, düşmanlarımızın birinci taarruz hedefi oldu. Orduyu imha etmek için mutlaka subayları mahvetmek ve aşağılamak lazımdır. Bundan sonra milleti koyun sürüsü gibi boğazlamakta engeller ve müşkülat kalmaz.”

Kara Pilot Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi, konuşmasını şöyle sürdürdü:

“Unutmayalım; ordu milletin namusudur. Bizler önce şeref, sonra hayat anlayışıyla yetiştirildik. Er veya geç aklandığımızda savcılar kendilerine Mustafa Kemal’in sözünde yer beğensinler!”

14 yaşında girdiği askeri lise diplomasını Org. Hurşit Tolon’dan aldığını belirten Teğmen üelebi, “Kendisinden almam benim için şereftir. Gurur ve onur duyuyorum” dedi.

“Yalnız bu husus savcılarımızın gözünden kaçmıştır. Hukuksuzca ek klasör göndermeye devam edeceklerse askeri lise diploma töreni CD’sini kendilerine verebilirim. Ne de olsa hazır bir örgütsel irtibat!”


*“BEN TERüRİST, ONLAR DEMOKRATİK GERİLLA!”*

Teğmen üelebi konuşmasında özetle şunları söyledi:

“Ben tanık olmak istemediğim için tutuklanıyorum. Vatan hainleri, biz şerefli Türk subaylarını karalamak için savcıların teşvikiyle tanık olabiliyorlar.

Ben ifade vereceğim yeri, Türk milletinin şerefli kürsüsü olarak görüyorum.

Onlar ise, garez ve intikamlarına tatmin kürsüsü…

Ama ben terörist onlar demokratik gerilla…

Benim evime rejimin teminatı polis, bir orduyla kapıyı kırarız tehdidiyle giriyor, sahte evrak tanzim ediliyor. Tutuklandıktan sonra ailem sürekli rahatsız ediliyor. Babamın işyeri gasp ediliyor. Diğer taraftan bebek katillerinin ayaklarına savcılar gidiyor, bir kırmızı halı serilmediği kalıyor. Neden? üünkü ben terörist, onlar barış elçisi…

Türk milleti adına karar verdiğini söyleyen yüce heyet, acaba, Türk milletinin, teröristi subayına yeğlediğini mi düşünüyor? Türk yargısı, teröristi aklama, subayı aşağılama kurumu mudur?

Bakınız, devrem Eren Teğmen dağda terörist kovalarken terör örgütü üyesi olmak şüphesiyle 6 ay tutuklu kalmıştır. Müteakiben tutuksuz yargılanmak üzere görev yeri Yüksekova’ya dönmüştür. Eren Teğmen, Atilla Albayımın savunmasında bahsettiği gibi Savcı Zekeriya üz’ün ‘şırnak’tan paketledim de getirttim’ dediği teğmen ..."

Silivri'deki Ergenekon duruşmalarında savunmalar devam ediyor.

Fakat acıklı olan, iddianameleri çarşaf çarşaf yayınlayanların bu savunmaları görmemezlikten gelmeleridir.

Ne yazık ki medya iyi bir sınav vermiyor..


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*MİT: Kaçmaz davet etti; Kaçmaz: Davet yok* 


*04.12.2009 / gazeteport.com*



*Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatından (MİT) yapılan açıklamada, ''Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Osman Kaçmaz'ın daveti üzerine 16 Kasım 2009 tarihinde Ankara Bölge ünitemizce anılan ile gerçekleştirilen görüşme bir nezaket ziyareti ölçüsündedir. Söz konusu görüşmenin basına yansıdığı şekliyle konu ile doğrudan bağlantısı bulunmamaktadır'' denildi.*


MİT Müsteşarlığının yazılı açıklaması şöyle: 

''Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı (TİB) görüşme kayıtlarının tümünün kopyalanması kararı akabinde, suç duyurusuna konu Müsteşarlık yazısı ile 2937 sayılı Kanun'da yer alan görev ve yetkilerimiz çerçevesinde elde edilen bilgi/belgelerin gizliliğinin ve güvenilirliğinin en üst seviyede korunması, istihbaratı oluşturma ve istihbarata karşı koyma görevinin akamete uğramadan süregelmesinin ulusal güvenliğimiz açısından önem ve gerekliliğinin her türlü mülahazanın üzerinde olduğu hususu 14.11.2009 tarihinde ilgili/sorumlu kurum ve kuruluşlarla paylaşılmıştır. 


Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Osman Kaçmaz'ın daveti üzerine 16 Kasım 2009 tarihinde Ankara Bölge ünitemizce anılan ile gerçekleştirilen görüşme bir nezaket ziyareti ölçüsündedir. 


Söz konusu görüşmenin basına yansıdığı şekliyle konu ile doğrudan bağlantısı bulunmamaktadır. 


Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı Müsteşarlığı, gerek sorumluluk anlayışı gerekse görevlerini belirleyen yasalar ile 82 yıllık kurum kültürü çerçevesinde hukukun üstünlüğünün tartışılmazlığını yakinen bilmekte ve buna uymaktadır. 


Kamuoyuna saygıyla duyurulur.'' 



K*AüMAZ: DAVET ETMEDİK* 


''Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Osman Kaçmaz ise MİT'in açıklamasının hemen ardından yaptığı açıklamada MİT'e böyle bir davet göndermediklerini söyledi. 


*Sincan Hakimi'nden MİT'e suç duyurusu haberi için tıklayınız*


*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*Paşalar sorguda asıl paşa yok* 



Emekli üç kuvvet komutanı (büyük ihtimalle) bugün Ergenekon savcılarının önünde ifade verecekler.

Eğer Ergenekon olayına başından sonuna kadar inanıyorsanız bu üç paşanın da bugün tutuklanması gerek. Eğer tutuklanmazlarsa bilin ki işin içinde bir iş var.

*“İnanıyorsanız”* notunu özellikle koyuyorum, çünkü bu davada şu ana kadar hukuktan çok* “kanaatler”* daha önde tutuldu.

Ama her şeye rağmen ortada bir gariplik var. Paşalar, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı üzden ürnek’in tuttuğu ileri sürülen günlükteki ifadeler nedeniyle sorguya çekilecek.

ürnek bu günlüklerin* “kendine ait olmadığını, üzerinde bazı kurgular yapıldığını”* ileri sürüyor ilk günden beri. Bugün de bunu söyleyebilir.

Yandaş medya bunun tedbirini şimdiden almış bile, diyorlar ki *“Paşa günlükleri inkar edecek, ama günlüklerden daha önemli belgeler var.”* Her zamanki gibi* “olacaklar konusunda”* bu yandaş medyaya inanırım. üünkü ne yapılacağı önceden onlara haber veriliyor. Demek ki günlükler dışında yine hepimizi* “hayrete düşürecek”* iddialar fışkıracak bugün.

Her şey iyi güzel de, günlüklerin gerçek olup olmadığı konusunda kesin bir bilgi yokken, bir darbe hazırlığı için çok daha önemli olan bir *“muhtıra”* var ortada.

üstelik bu muhtıra somut, ıslak imzalı, üzerinde bir kurgu yapılmadığı da ortada. Ne gariptir ki, en önemli belgenin sahibi, ayrıca* “Bunu ben yazdım”* diye övünmesine rağmen hiçbir soruşturmaya uğramadı.

Ben bunun nedenini çok merak ediyorum, benden başka merak eden yok mu?




*Can Ataklı / VATAN GZT. / 5.12.2009*

----------


## bozok

*3 MİT görevlisine Ergenekon gözaltısı*

*5.12.2009 / haber.mynet.com*



*Erzincan'da Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı Müdürü ş.D. ile birlikte 2 MİT görevlisi gözaltına alındı.*

Erzincan'da son günlerde yaşanan gözaltı ve tutuklamalara bugün bir yenisi daha eklendi. Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal, polislerle birlikte Ordu Caddesindeki MİT binasına giderek Müdür ş.D. ile 2 MİT çalışanını gözaltına aldı. Savcının talimatı ile MİT mensuplarının iş yeri ve evlerinde de arama yapıldı. Gözaltına alınan ş.D. ve 2 kişinin Erzurum'a götürüldüğü bildirildi.

3 ASKER TUTUKLANMIşTI

Erzincan'da aynı soruşturma kapsamında geçen hafta İl Jandarma Komutanlığı'nda görevli İstihbarat şube Müdür Yardımcısı üsteğmen E.E., Astsubay Başçavuş O.E. ve İstihbarat şube Müdürü Binbaşı N.E. tutuklanarak cezaevine konulmuştu.

Erzurum Adliyesi önünde yoğun güvenlik tedbiri alan polis, üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı'nın talimatıyla binaya gazetecilerin yaklaşmasına izin vermiyor.


...

----------


## bozok

*Generaller serbest*

 

*2004 yılında görev yapan kuvvet komutanları Aytaç Yalman, üzden ürnek ve İbrahim Fırtına, ümraniye soruşturması kapsamında dün savcı karşısına çıktı* 

*Sivil araçlarla ayrı ayrı geldiler*
üMRANİYE soruşturması kapsamında ifadelerine başvurulan dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Yalman, Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Fırtına ve Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı ürnek, dün sabah erken saatlerde Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne gelerek ifade verdi.

*ürnek’in ifadesini 3 savcı aldı*
üZDEN ürnek’in ifadesini İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı ile Cumhuriyet Savcıları Zekeriya üz ve Fikret Seçen alırken, emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına’nın ifadesinin Murat Yönder, Aytaç Yalman’ın ifadesinin ise Ercan şafak tarafından alındığı öğrenildi.

*Savcılıktan tutuklama talebi yok*
YALMAN, ürnek ve Fırtına’yı, “Ayışığı”, “Sarıkız”, “Yakamoz”, “Eldiven” darbe girişimi iddialarıyla ilgili sorgulayan savcılar, tutuklama talebinde bulunmadı. 11 saat adliyede kalan emekli komutanlar serbest kalarak saat 21.00’de özel araçlarıyla binadan ayrıldı.


*Türkiye tarihinde* 
*bir ilk yaşandı...*
YALMAN, ürnek ve Fırtına’nın ifade vermesiyle Türkiye Cumhuriyeti tarihinde ilk kez bir dönem görev yapan Genelkurmay Başkanı (emekli Hilmi üzkök) dahil, tüm komuta kadrosu adliyeye çağrılarak ifade vermiş oldu.

*Fırtına’nın kariyeri başarılarla dolu*
ORDU’da 1941’de doğan Fırtına, 1962’de Hava Harp Okulu’ndan mezun oldu. 1993’te tüm, 1997’de korgeneralliğe yükseldi. 30 Ağustos 2001’de terfi etti.

*ürnek 4 yıl önce emekliye ayrılmıştı*
1943, İzmit doğumlu. 1962’de Deniz Harp Okulu’nu, 1975’te akademiyi bitirdi. 2001’de oramiralliğe terfi edip 2005’te emekli oldu.

*Yalman, madalya zengini...*
YALMAN 1940 İstanbul doğumlu. TSK üstün hizmet madalyası, üstün cesaret madalyası, altın şeref madalyası sahibi.

*3 MİT görevlisi* 
*gözaltına alındı*
ERZİNCAN’da son günlerde yaşanan gözaltılara bir yenisi daha eklendi. Erzurum özel yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal’ın talimatı doğrultusunda, Erzincan’da MİT Müdürü ş.D. ile birlikte 3 MİT mensubu gözaltına alındı.

*Adliyeye* 
*böyle geldiler*
HAKİM ve savcıların giriş yaptığı bölümden binaya alınan komutanların ifadesi 10.00’da başladı. Ayrı ayrı odalarda sorgulanan komutanların ifade verme işlemi saat 12.30’da öğle yemeği için durduruldu. Yaklaşık yarım saatlik aranın ardından sorgulama kaldığı yerden devam etti. Yazılı ve görsel medyanın ilgisi çok yoğundu. Adliye önünde adeta bir basın ordusu kamp kurdu.

*TSK’ya saldırmak için* 
*fırsatı kaçırmadılar...*
KUVVET komutanlarının ifade vermek için adliyeye gelmesini fırsat sayan Sorosçular yine sahneye çıktı, TSK ve Başbuğ’a kin kustu.

*Komutanlar serbest*
2004 yılında görev yapan Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Aytaç Yalman, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı üzden ürnek ve Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı İbrahim Fırtına, darbe girişimi iddialarıyla ilgili savcılara ifade verdi

Haber: Salim YAVAşOğLU


ümraniye soruşturması kapsamında darbe girişimi iddialarıyla ilgili 2004 yılında görev yapan Kara, Deniz ve Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanları ifade verdi. Böylece Türkiye Cumhuriyeti tarihinde ilk kez bir dönem görev yapan Genelkurmay Başkanı dahil tüm komuta kadrosu adliyeye çağrılarak ifade vermiş oldu. 11 saat adliyede kalan komutanlar savcılık tarafından serbest bırakıldı. Dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Aytaç Yalman, Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına ve Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, ümraniye soruşturması kapsamında ifadelerine başvurulmak üzere dün sabah erken saatlerde Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne geldi. Sivil plakalı araçlarla ayrı ayrı adliyeye gelen Yalman, Fırtına ve ürnek, hakim ve savcıların giriş yaptığı bölümden binaya alındı. 

*5 savcı sorguladı*
İfadelerin alınmasına 10.00’da başlandı. ürnek’in ifadesinin İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı, Cumhuriyet Savcıları Zekeriya üz ve Fikret Seçen, Fırtına’nın ifadesinin Cumhuriyet Savcısı Murat Yönder, Yalman’ın ifadesinin de Cumhuriyet Savcısı Ercan şafak tarafından alındığı öğrenildi.

*Darbe planları soruldu*
ümraniye soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar tarafından komutanlara, ikinci ümraniye davasının da temelini oluşturan Darbe Günlükleri’nde yer alan “Ayışığı”, “Sarıkız”, “Yakamoz” ve “Eldiven” darbe girişimi iddiaları soruldu. şüpheli sıfatıyla ifadelerine başvurulan eski kuvvet komutanlarına sorulan soruların en önemli bölümünü üzden ürnek’e ait olduğu öne sürülen Darbe Günlükleri oluşturdu. Ayrıca, Hilmi üzkök’ün, tanık sıfatıyla verdiği ifade de komutanlara sorulan başlıklar arasında yer aldı. 

*Tutuklama talebi yok*
üğle yemeği için verilen aranın ardından sorgulama akşam saatlerine kadar sürdü. Saat 20.00’de savcılığın tutuklama talebinde bulunmadığı ve 3 eski kuvvet komutanının mahkemeye sevk edilmelerine gerek duyulmadığı belirtilerek serbest bırakıldığı açıklandı. 11 saat adliyede kalan Yalman, ürnek ve Fırtına saat 21.00’de kendilerine ait özel araçlarıyla birlikte binadan ayrıldı. Otomobillerin yan ve arka camları siyah filmle kaplanarak komutanların görüntülenmesine izin verilmedi. 

*‘Hilmi üzkök de bilgi vermişti*
Bu arada, ümraniye soruşturması kapsamında daha önce emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök’ün de tanık sıfatıyla bilgisine başvurulmuştu. üzkök, Nisan 2009’da İzmir Adliyesi‘ndeki özel bir odada, ümraniye soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar Zekeriya üz ve Fikret Seçen‘in 8 saat boyunca sorularını yanıtlamıştı. Savcıların, özellikle, ikinci ümraniye iddianamesinin temelini oluşturan darbe iddialarına yoğunlaştığı öğrenilmişti. üzkök‘ün de o dönem yaşanan süreç ve iddialar hakkında bilgi verdiği kaydedilmişti. 

*2 askeri personel tutuklandı*
üte yandan, ’amirallere suikast’ile ele geçirilen TNT kalıpları ve uyuşturucu maddeleri bulundurma iddialarıyla İstanbul Adliyesi’ne getirilen 2 askeri personel çıkarıldıkları mahkemece tutuklandı.

*İşte yöneltilen*
*bazı sorular*
Savcılar, 2004 yılında görev yapan kuvvet komutanlarına şu soruları yöneltti:
* “Ayışığı”, “Sarıkız”, “Yakamoz” ve “Eldiven” adlı darbe planlarından haberiniz var mı?
* Bu darbe planlarının hazırlanmasında yer aldınız mı? 
* Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı içinde kurulan “Cumhuriyetçi üalışma Grubu” ndan haberiniz var mı? 
* “Cumhuriyetçi üalışma Grubu” içinde görev aldınız mı?
* Hükümete muhtıra verilmesi istenen Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’ndaki toplantıya katıldınız mı?
* Günlükte yer alan “hükümetin devrilmesi”, “muhtıra verilmesi” gibi konuşmalar yaptınız mı?
* Hilmi üzkök’ü istfaya zorladınız mı? 
* Rektörlere eylem çağrısında bulundunuz mu? 
* şener Eruygur ve Hurşit Tolon ile bağlantınız nedir? 
* Darbe planlarının anlatıldığı günlükler size mi ait?

*‘Paşam’ diye hitap ettiler*
Emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına’nın avukatı Hasan Fehmi Demir, çıkışta gazetecilere yaptığı açıklamada, “şüpheli” sıfatıyla sorgulanan müvekkilinin, yöneltilen iddiaları reddettiğini söyledi. Gazetecilerin, “Savcının Fırtına’ya nasıl hitap ettiği” sorusuna Avukat Demir, “Paşam dediler” yanıtını verdi. Adliyeden son olarak sorgulamayı gerçekleştiren savcılarla İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı ayrıldı. “Eski kuvvet komutanlarının hangi suçtan sorgulandıkları” sorusunu üolakkadı, “Bildiğiniz günlüklerle ilgili sorgulamaydı esası. Bu soruşturmada başka bilgileri de sorduk, ama bunları açıklayamayız” şeklinde yanıtladı.

*İşte o generallerin askeri kariyerlerinde öne çıkan ayrıntılar*

*AYTAü YALMAN*
*Suriye ile yaşanan krizi başarıyla yönetti*
Aytaç Yalman, 29 Temmuz 1940’da İstanbul üsküdar’da doğdu. 1960 yılında Kara Harp Okulu’ndan mezun oldu. Yalman, 1998’de orgeneralliğe terfi ederek 2. Ordu Komutanlığı’na atandı. Yalman, Suriye ile ücalan nedeniyle yaşanan krizin ardından Türkiye-Suriye güvenlik ilişkilerini yürüttü. 24 Ağustos 2000 tarihinde Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı görevine, 2002’de Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’na getirildi. Bu görevden 2004 yılında emekli olan Yalman, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri üstün hizmet madalyası, üstün cesaret madalyası, altın şeref madalyası sahibi.

üZDEN üRNEK
*ABD’de lisans üstü öğrenim gördü*
1943 yılında İzmit’te doğan Deniz Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, 1962 yılında Deniz Harp Okulu’ndan mezun oldu ve daha sonra Donanma’ya katıldı. ABD’de lisans üstü öğrenim yapan ürnek, 1975 yılında Deniz Harp Akademisi’nden, 1982 yılında da ABD Deniz Komuta Koleji’nden mezun oldu. ürnek, Ağustos 2001’de oramiralliğe terfi ederek, Donanma Komutanlığı’na atandı. 30 Ağustos 2003 tarihinde Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’na atanan ürnek, bu görevinden 2005 yılında emekli oldu. 

İBRAHİM FIRTINA
*Washington’da ataşelik yaptı*
İbrahim Fırtına, 1941 yılında Ordu’da doğdu. 1962’de Hava Harp Okulu’ndan mezun oldu. 4. Ana Jet üs Komutanlığı ve Washington Silahlı Kuvvetler Ataşeliği görevlerinde bulundu. Fırtına, 1993’te tümgeneralliğe, 1997 yılında korgeneralliğe yükseldi. Korgeneral rütbesiyle Hava Harp Akademisi Komutanlığı, 1. Taktik Hava Kuvveti Komutanlığı ve 6. Birleşik Hava Harekat Merkezi Komutanlığı görevlerinde bulunduktan sonra 30 Ağustos 2001 tarihinde orgeneralliğe terfi etti ve Harp Akademileri Komutanlığı’na getirildi. Fırtına, 30 Ağustos 2005 tarihinde de emekliye ayrıldı.


*Darbe Günlükleri*
*iddiasını 2 savcı*
*soruşturuyor*

* 2004 yılının kuvvet komutanları emekli Orgeneral Aytaç Yalman, emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına ve emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, İstanbul Adliyesi’ne sivil araçlarla geldi.

* Darbe Günlükleri’nin sahibi olduğu öne sürülen üzden ürnek’in ifadesini Cumhuriyet Savcıları Zekeriya üz ve Fikret Seçen aldı. İbrahim Fırtına Savcı Murat Yönder’e, Aytaç Yalman ise Savcı Ercan şafak’a ifade verdi. 

* Darbe Günlükleri’ni iki savcının araştırması dikkat çekti. Sorgulamalarda İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı da yer aldı. Komutanlar ayrı ayrı odalarda sorgulandı.

* Saat 10.00’da başlayan ifade verme işlemi, saat 12.30’da öğle yemeği için durduruldu. Yaklaşık yarım saatlik aranın ardından sorgulama kaldığı yerden devam etti. 

* Komutanlar savcıya ifade verirken, İstanbul Adliyesi önünde toplanan bir grup Sorosçu, darbe girişimlerini protesto etti. n ümraniye soruşturması kapsamında komutanların ifadesine başvurulmasına medya yoğun ilgi gösterdi. Adliye önünde kamp kuran basın mensupları, gelişmeleri canlı bağlantılarla anında izleyicilerine aktardı. 

* Soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz’ün, “Sabah saat 05.30’da pijama ve uyku tulumlarınızla gelin” uyarısına rağmen, hiçbir medya mensubunun yanında uyku tulumu getirmemesi dikkat çekti. 



*İkinci ümraniye*
*iddianamesinin*
*temelini oluşturdu*
Darbe iddialarıyla sorgulanan üç kuvvet komutanı hakkında ikinci ümraniye davasının da temelini oluşturan “Darbe Günlükleri” nde yer alan darbe planlarına katıldıkları iddiaları var. üzden ürnek’e ait olduğu ileri sürülen günlüklerdeki bilgiler ile emekli Jandarma Genel Komutanı Orgeneral şener Eruygur ile Emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz’den ele geçirilen belgelerin bir biriyle örtüştüğü 2. ümraniye iddianamesinde yer alıyor. İddianamede, Eruygur’un talimatıyla Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı bünyesinde darbe çalışmaları için bir ekip oluşturulduğu öne sürülüyor.

*Planı birlikte hazırlamışlar*
İkinci ümraniye iddianamesinin 189. sayfasında “Sarıkız” kod isimli darbe planının Emekli Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı üzden ürnek’in günlük notlarından elde edildiği anlatılarak bu planın şener Eruygur, Aytaç Yalman, üzden ürnek ve İbrahim Fırtına tarafından hazırlanmış olabileceği iddia ediliyor. Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı bünyesinde* “Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu”* ismiyle darbe hazırlıklarını planlayan ve organize eden muvazzaf askerlerden oluşan bir grup kurulduğu öne sürülüyor. “Sarıkız” adlı darbe planının darbe öncesi ülkede darbe zemini oluşturmak için yapılması gereken faaliyetleri, “Ayışığı” ve “Yakamoz” isimli darbe planlarının darbenin bizzat aktif olarak nasıl ve ne şekilde yapılması gerektiği yönünde çalışmaları içerdiği, “Eldiven” isimli planının ise darbe sonrası yapılacak faaliyetleri kapsadığı ileri sürülüyor.

*Sorosçular kamp kurdu*
Kuvvet komutanların ifade vermek için İstanbul Adliyesi’ne gelmesini fırsat bilen Sorosçular yine sahneye çıktı. Kendilerini *“Darbeye Karşı 70 Milyon Adım Koalisyonu”* üyeleri olarak nitelendiren grup, darbe girişimlerini protesto ederek, Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un da yargılanmasını istedi. Darbe karşıtı dövizler taşıyan grup adına bir basın açıklaması yapan Meltem Oral,* “Sevgili günlük”* diyerek başladığı açıklamasında, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek’in yazdığı iddia edilen* “darbe günlükleri”* ne atıfta bulundu. Oral, _“şemdinli’de patlayan bombayı durduramadık, ama sayende 350 çocuğu öldürmek niyetiyle Koç Müzesi’ndeki denizaltıya konulmuş bombayı patlamadan etkisiz hale getirebildik. Bugün artık Genelkurmay karargahında bir cuntanın değil, tüm karargahın cuntanın ta kendisi olduğunu biliyoruz”_ şeklinde konuştu. 

*Günlüğe teşekkür ettiler*
Albay Dursun üiçek’ten önce Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un görevden alınacakları ve yargılanacakları günü iple çektiklerini aktaran Oral, *“Sen günlüklerin Mata Hari’sisin”* diye hitap ettiği günlüğe teşekkür etti. Grup, açıklamanın ardından olaysız dağıldı. 

*3 MİT görevlisi gözaltına alındı*
ümraniye soruşturma kapsamında Erzincan’da MİT Müdürü ş.D. ile birlikte 3 MİT mensubu gözaltına alındı. NTV’nin haberine göre, Erzincan’da son günlerde yaşanan gözaltı ve tutuklamalara bir yenisi daha eklendi. Erzurum özel yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal’ın talimatı doğrultusunda, Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı (MİT) Müdürü ş.D. ve 3 MİT görevlisi gözaltına alındı. ümraniye soruşturması kapsamında daha önce de Erzincan’da İl Jandarma Komutanlığında görevli İstihbarat şube Müdürü Binbaşı Nedim Ertan, İstihbarat şube Müdürü Yardımcısı üsteğmen Ersin Ergut, Astsubay Başçavuş Orhan Esirger tutuklanmıştı.



05/12/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*üç kuvvet komutanı neden sorgulanıyor?* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 06/12/2009* 






ünceki Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer, bugünkü kimlik tartışmaları ile ilgili olarak Harp Akademileri Konferansı’nda devletin temel niteliklerini ve Türk kimliğini esas alan bir konuşma yapmıştı. 

Sezer, çok önemli uyarılarda bulunmuştu:

_“Hiç kimse, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin hoşgörüsünden kuşku duymaya, sabrını ve gücünü sınamaya kalkmamalıdır. Bunu deneyenler, Devlet, Yurt ve Ulus olarak bölünmez bütünlüğümüzü koruma konusundaki kararlılığımızdan vazgeçmeyeceğimizi bilmelidir. (...)_ 

_Farklılıklar öne çıkarılarak yapay ayrılıkların yaratılması yerine, ortak değerler vurgulanarak, ulusal kimliğimizi ve birliğimizi pekiştirebilir ve Türkiye’yi güçlü kılabiliriz._ 

_Anayasaya göre Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin ögeleri, ‘Tek Devlet, Tek ülke ve Tek Ulus’tur. Bu öğeler, ‘Tek Dil ve Tek Bayrak’ ülküsüyle tamamlanmıştır. Tek ulus bilinci oluşturulmadan tekil devlet yapısı korunamaz. (...) Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin öğesi olan tek ulusun adı, Türk Ulusu’dur. Anayasa’nın Ulus anlayışı Atatürk Ulusçuluğu’na dayanmakta ve Yüce ünder’in ‘Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ni kuran Türkiye Halkına Türk Ulusu denir’ özlü sözünde tanımını bulmaktadır. Tanıma göre ulus, ortak çıkarlar, ortak coşkular, ortak bir dil ve ortak duyguların toplamıdır. Bu ulus anlayışı, ırksal ve dinsel öğelere değil, Anayasa’nın başlangıcında belirtildiği gibi, ulusal gurur ve övünmede, ulusal sevinç ve tasada, ulusal varlığa karşı hak ve ödevlerde, nimet ve külfette ortaklık ve birlikte yaşama istenci gibi değerlere dayanmaktadır._ 

_Türk Devleti’ne yurttaşlık bağıyla bağlı olan herkesin Türk sayılması, Türk Ulusu’nu oluşturan öğelerin etnik kimliklerinin yadsınması anlamına gelmemektedir. Tersine tüm yurttaşların ‘Türk Ulusu’ kimliğinde buluşturulması, yurttaşlar arasında eşitliğin sağlanması, ‘çoğunluk’ içinde bulunan kimi etnik grupların ‘azınlık’ durumuna düşmemesi amacını taşımaktadır._ 

_‘Egemenlik kayıtsız koşulsuz Türk Ulusu’nundur’ kuralı da, çoğunluk, azınlık, din, ırk ayrımı yapmadan, Türk Ulusu’nun tüm yurttaşları kapsadığını gösterdiğini belirtir._ 

_Türk Ulusu’nun birliğini ve huzurunu bozmaya yönelik uğraşlar, tekil devleti hedef alan girişimlerdir. Bu girişimlerin sonuçsuz kalmaya mahkum olduğu bilinmelidir.”_ 

***

Sezer’in bu konuşmasından sonra aynı makama, daha önce “Milliyetçilik öyle olmuş ki, Türkçülük şeklinde alınmış ve bu ister istemez aksini de bazı insanların aklına getirmiştir. Mesela bunları açık söylemek zorundayım, ‘Ne mutlu Türk’üm diyene’ lafını tutup her yere yaza yaza, Türkiye aslında ilkel bir hale dönmüştür. Türkiye’nin bütünlüğünü tehdit eden, en büyük tahribatı vermiş olan sistemin ilkelerinden biri de laiklik ilkesidir.

İkinci Cumhuriyet, yeni Osmanlıcılık kavramlarının ve bu tartışmaların ortaya gelmesini ben çok sağlıklı görüyorum ve geleceğe çok ümitle bakıyorum” diyen bir kişi; Abdullah Gül seçildi. 

İki Cumhurbaşkanı arasındaki bu derin farklılık, 2003-2004 döneminin üç kuvvet komutanının, Ergenekon soruşturması sebebiyle savcılığa ifade vermesinin de sebebidir. 

Zaten Tuncay Güney’in işkence ile alınan ifadesinin MİT raporu haline dönüştürülmesinden sonra, konuyla ilgili olarak *“delillendirin”* talimatını veren kişi de Abdullah Gül idi. 

O kuvvet komutanlarının görevleri arasında, Sezer’in açıkladığı devletin kuruluş felsefesini korumak da vardı. 

*Bir devletin kuruluş felsefesini ilkellik olarak yorumlayan kişi, o devletin başına, üstelik milliyetçi bir partinin desteği ile gelebilmişse, o ülkede A’dan Z’ye her şey soruşturulmalıdır. Sadece savcılar tarafından değil, bütün vatandaşlar tarafından!*


...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da 2 kritik gelişme* 

*6.12.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Amirallere suikast iddiasıyla iki subay daha tutuklandı*

Eskİ Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli *Oramiral Metin Ataç* ile halefi *Eşref Uğur Yiğit*’e yönelik suikast planlarıyla ilgili açılan soruşturma kapsamında gözaltına alınan bir albay ve bir teğmen dün sabah Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne getirildi. İki subay savcılık sorgularının ardından İstanbul Nöbetçi 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne sevk edildi. Nöbetçi mahkeme sorgularının ardından iki subay hakkında tutuklama kararı verdi. Aynı soruşturma çerçevesinde Gölcük’te görev yapan 8 teğmen ’suç örgütüne üye olmak’ iddiasıyla tutuklanmıştı.

*3 MİT’çi gözaltında*

üte yandan Erzincan’da 2007’de İsmailağa Cemaati’ne yönelik soruştumada Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in yetkisini aştığı ve görevini kötüye kullandığı iddiasıyla başlatılan soruşturma MİT’e de uzandı. Soruşturmayı yürüten Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal, dün beraberinde polislerle birlikte Ordu Caddesi’ndeki MİT binasına gitti. şanal’ın talimatıyla Erzincan MİT Bölge Başkanı ş.D. ve 2 görevli gözaltına alındı. MİT görevlilerinin sorgulanmak üzere Erzurum’a götürülmesi bekleniyor. Erzincan’da aynı soruşturma kapsamında Jandarma İstihbarat şube Müdürü Binbaşı Nedim Ertan, İstihbarat şube Müdür Yardımcısı üsteğmen Ersin Ergut ve Astsubay Başçavuş Orhan Esirger tutuklanmıştı.



...

----------


## bozok

*Irak’a “üuval”…Afganistan ve İran’a “Kafes”*



*Meyyal UYGUR* 
*Açık İstihbarat*
*3.12.2009*








CIA’cı Henry Barkey’i herhalde tanımayanımız yok. Bu zat 26 Mart 2003’te, yani ABD’nin Irak’ı işgaline destek için Gül Başkanlığındaki dönemin hükümetince Meclis’e sevk edilen, ancak yeterli oy çoğunluğunun bulunamaması sebebiyle çıkartılamayan 1 Mart tezkeresi vakasından 25 gün sonra meşhur Utah üniversitesi’nde bir konferans verir. *“Felaketle Flört: Türkiye, Irak ve ABD”* başlıklı konuşmasında kelimesi kelimesine şunları söyler: 


*“Mevcut durum* _(tezkerenin kabul edilmemesinden söz ediyor)_* kötü olsa da, İslamcı olmasına rağmen 3 Kasım seçimlerinden sonra Türkiye’de güçlü, esaslı bir hükümet, özellikle bizim söylenmesini düşündüğümüzü söyleyen ve yapan bir hükümet var. Onlar neden söz ediyor? Demokrasiden, AB ile bağlantıdan. Bu iki konuda Türkiye’yi güçlü şekilde destekliyoruz. Evet Türkler geçmişte de demokrasi ve AB’den söz etti, fakat gerçek şu ki daima gönülsüzlerdi. İlk defa bir Türk hükümeti güce sahip ve bunları söylüyor, biz de aynı şeyleri istiyoruz, çünkü bunlar Türkiye için, etnik veya dini ilgisi olmaksızın Türkiye halkı için iyi. şimdi bunun retorik olduğunu söyleyebilirsiniz, fakat bu farklı bir retorik. Bu bizim rönesansımız. Onlar AB ile adaylık sürecinin Türkiye’yi demokratikleştireceğini anlıyor. Bu süreçte biz askeri çok sıkı bir kafese koyacağız. Bunun anlamı, askerin her 10 yılda bir veya hükümet değiştirmek için müdahale yapamayacağıdır…”*


6 yıl sonra bugün Türkiye neyle meşgul? Askerin kapatıldığı *“kafes”*le!..


1 Mart tezkeresinin perde arkasında çok iş döndü. Birileri dışarıya *“tezkere tamam”* derken, içeride de milletvekilleri üzerinde kuyumcu titizliğiyle çalıştı ve o sonuç çıktı. Belki tezkerenin çıkmasını hakikaten istemiyorlardı, belki büyük bir oyun oynandı, bilinmez. Ama kesin olan şu, faturası TSK’ya kesildi, Süleymaniye’de başımıza *“çuval”* geçti. TSK’nın inişe geçirilişi de böyle başladı. Ve sanki o günden beri adeta kasıtlı bariz hatalar yapılıp, neticede Türkiye’ye büyük bedeller ödettirilmesi politikası izleniyor.


Dışişleri Bakanı Davutoğlu’nun geçenlerde AKP’nin Kızılcahamam Kampı’nda, milletvekillerine yaptığı _(Yeni Osmanlı kısmı yalanlandı, bu kısma ilişkin bir açıklama gelmedi)_ şu değerlendirme, şüphe ve duyumlarımızın teyidi gibi: 

*“1 Mart tezkeresi eğer geçseydi, Güneydoğu savaş bölgesi içinde olacaktı. Yeniden Olağanüstü Hal (OHAL) gelecekti. Ben ABD askerlerinin Türkiye’de konuşlanmasını istemiyordum. Tezkerenin geçmemesi ise ABD ile ilişkilerimizi bozacaktı. Bizim A ve B planlarımız hazırdı. Bunları uyguladık.”* 

şimdilerde İngiltere’de eski Başbakan Tony Blair, haksız Irak işgali sebebiyle hesaba çekiliyor. Türkiye sözüm ona o işgale katılmadı, ama hem fiili ortaklık yaptı, hem de çok büyük bedeller ödedi. *“üuval”* yeter!..Bu durumda ülkemizde de, şu *“A ve B planlarının”* sorgusunun yapılması gerekmiyor mu?


TSK üzerinde aylardır yürütülen asimetrik psikolojik harekatın, *“Kürdistan”*ın tanınması dışında, eninde sonunda Afganistan ve İran’a dayanacağını iddia ede geldik. 


İşte *“Kafes”* ve Irak işgali sırasında görevde olan komutanların Ergenekon Savcılarınca davet edilmesinin hemen ardından hem Afganistan, hem İran için bastırmaya başladılar. Aynı gün, haftalık basın bilgilendirme toplantılarını da yapan Genelkurmay Adli Müşaviri Tuğgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu’nun ses kayıtlarının internete düşürülmesi mesela bonus mudur? Ya eski komutanların ifade zamanlaması?..İddia edilen bütün işler Hilmi üzkök döneminde gerçekleştiğine, o sırada üzkök’ün İkinci Başkanı da İlker Başbuğ olduğuna göre, *“Size de çıkabilir”* kabilinden büyük yılbaşı piyango bileti olabilir mi? 

FG’nin gazetelerinden Todays Zaman’ın, Erdoğan-Başbuğ arasında 29 Ekim’de Başbakanlık Konutu’nda yapılan görüşmeden hemen sonra, *“Başbuğ’a evini temizlemesi için yılbaşına kadar süre verildi”* demesi herhalde atmasyon bir bilgi değildi!..Galiba sadece Irak tezkeresi, sadece Dolmabahçe değil, 29 Ekim zirvesinin de açıklığa kavuşması elzemdir. 


Evet anlaşılan Afganistan ve İran için de A,B,C planları var!..Bugün falan da gündeme gelmiş değil, kökleri taa Bush zamanına dayanıyor. İşte yine aklıma bir konferans geldi. Dönemin Dışişleri Bakanı Rice’ın Müsteşarı Nicholas Burns, 22 Temmuz seçimleri ve Gül’ün Cumhurbaşkanı olmasının ardından Türkiye’ye gelecektir. Gelmeden önce 13 Eylül 2007’de bir diğer meşhur kuruluş Atlantik Konseyi’nde konuşur, daha doğrusu Gül ve Erdoğan’a yapacağı tebligatı açıklar. üok uzun ama çok önemli bu konuşmadan bazı bölümleri aktarmam gerekiyor: 


-*Türkiye, Pakistan’dan memleketlerine geri gönderilen Afgan mültecilerine yardım teklifinde bulunabilir, her iki tarafın sınır yönetimi ve gümrük işlemlerini geliştirmesine yardımcı olabilir, ya da ABD’nin yapmayı planladığı gibi, Afgan-Pakistan İmar Fırsat Bölgelerinin(ROZs) oluşmasına destek verebilir.* 


*-AKP, artık Hükümeti, Meclisi ve Cumhurbaşkanlığını kontrol etmektedir…Türkiye’nin demokratik kurumları güçlendikçe ve reformlar ilerledikçe, Türkiye’nin ABD için stratejik ortak olarak önemi artar…Türkiye’nin Orta Doğu’da oynayabileceği bir bölgesel liderlik rolü, ABD’nin en acil dış politika hedeflerinin gerçekleşmesine yardımcı olabilir, ancak ülkelerimizin birbirine ters amaçlarla hareket etmesini engellemek için koordinasyonun dikkatli yapılması gerekir.* 

*-Türkiye’nin yakın tarihlerde İran ile eneri alanında bir mutabakat imzalaması tedirgin edicidir. şu an İran ile her zamanki gibi iş yapma zamanı değildir.* _(Obama’nın temsilcileri de aynı şeyleri söylüyor)_

*-şu an Türk siyasetinde potansiyel yeni bir dönemin eşiğinde duruyoruz, önümüzde ABD-Türkiye ilişkilerinde stratejik ortaklığı yenileme şansı bulunuyor. Yeni hükümete bu mesajı bizzat vermek üzere yakında Ankara’ya seyahat edeceğim…21. yy. için güçlü, hayati ve yeri doldurulmaz bir Türk-Amerikan ittifakını oluşturmak üzere aynı vizyon ve kararlılığı paylaşan Türk yöneticileri ile birlikte çalışmayı bekliyoruz.* 


Irak’taki ABD askerlerinin çekilmesini düzenledikten sonra Temmuz başında Ankara’ya gelip, Başbuğ ve Davutoğlu ile görüşen* “üuvalcı”* General David Petraeus’un, *“Türkiye’den Afganistan operasyonları konusunda verebileceği desteğin en büyüğünü”* istediğini de unutmayalım!..


Majestelerinin Ricası


Bu süreçte *“Majesteleri”*nin katkısına da göz atalım. üzellikle İran tecrübesiyle çok başarılı bir *“kariyeri”* olan İngiltere’nin yeni Ankara Büyükelçisi David Reddaway, iktidara çok yakın bir gazeteye 11 gün önce verdiği röportajda, _(Sorular da, cevaplar da birbirinden ilginç. Onları yeri geldikçe değerlendiririz)_ İran ve Afganistan konusunda Türkiye’den *“ricalarını”* şöyle sıraladı: 


“*Diplomatik oyun hala sürüyor,** ama İranlılar girişime yanıt vermiyor. Bu nedenle Türkiye’nin rolünü çok önemsiyoruz, çünkü Türkiye ve İran’ın güvene dayanan iyi ilişkileri var. Türkiye bu belirsizliği gidermek için yardımcı olursa çok memnun oluruz…Türkiye, bizim şimdiye kadar başaramadığımızı yaparak, İran yönetimini ikna edebilir…Türkiye bunu başarabilirse uluslararası toplum müteşekkir olacaktır.”* 


“*İnsanlar askerlerin tabutta ülkelerine döndüğünü görüyor ve tepki duyuyor. Hükümetlerin önündeki zorluk* _‘bu savaşın bizimle ne ilgisi var’_* diyen seçmenlerine Afganistan’ın bizim güvenliğimiz için kritik önemde olduğunu anlatmak.* *Vücudun bir bölgesinde iltihap varsa bu tüm vücuda yayılır. Bunu emperyalist amaçlarla değil, kendi ülkelerimizin güvenliği için yapıyoruz.”*


Aynı gün İngiltere Başbakanı Brown’ın Sözcüsü Simon Lewis, 10 NATO üyesi ülkenin 5 bin ek asker gönderme sözü verdiğini, Başbakan Brown’un da konu hakkında NATO Genel Sekreteri Rasmussen’i bir mektupla bilgilendirdiğini açıkladı.


Ne tesadüf aynı günlerde Times Gazetesi, Obama’nın Afganistan’a ek asker göndermesi için NATO’ya uyguladığı baskı sonucu Türkiye’nin de 500-600 ek asker göndermeyi kabul ettiğini, bunun Erdoğan’ın ABD ziyaretinden sonra açıklanacağını iddia etti. 

Yine ne tesadüf aynı günlerde Başbakan Erdoğan, *“İngiltere Başbakanı’nın talebi üzerine”,* onunla bir telefon görüşmesi yaptı. Ve bu görüşmeden tam 3 gün sonra Brown, iktidarın gazetesi Sabah’a, şunları söyledi: 


*“ABD’de General McChrystal’ın değerlendirmesinin ve Başkan Obama’nın da benzer kararlarının ardından, Afganistan’da gelişimin bir sonraki aşamasında Türkiye’nin nasıl katkıda bulunabileceği hakkında Erdoğan’la konuştum ve yardım konusunda istekliliğini, Erdoğan’ın büyük bir devlet adamı olmasına bağlıyorum.”*


Emperyalizm ve işbirlikçileri bu oyunu da çok iyi götürüyor. Süreç, siyasi, sosyal, ekonomik, askeri boyutlarıyla, Irak’ın işgaline gidişe o kadar benziyor ki. Bir yandan TSK *“kafes”*leniyor, öte yandan iktidar cenahından işi iyice sağlam kazığa bağlamak için, *“Ergenekon’da hukuk ihlalleri mi yapılıyor ne?”* soruları ortaya atılıp, *“desteğimizi çekeriz haaa”* mesajı veriliyor…Beri yandan Dubai kriziyle *“ölüm”* gösteriliyor _(Unutmayalım Ecevit iktidarını bir Anayasa kitapçığının fırlatılması ve ardından gelen ekonomik kriz silip-süpürmüştü)_, diğer taraftan Sarıgül parlatılıyor, Alevi partileri kuruluyor _(Bu da CHP’yi bölme amaçlı Kemal Derviş rolü)_. 


ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı Sözcüsü Ian Kelly, *“Erdoğan’ı dört gözle beklediklerini”* duyurdu. Bu ahval ve şeriatta onlar beklemeyecek de, biz mi bekleyeceğiz?!..Her şey olmuş, bitmiş. Bize de çene yormak düşüyor… 


Keşke bir mucize olsa, Allahım son kez bu milletin yüzüne baksa da, bu ziyaret gerçekleşemese!.. 




*...*

----------


## bozok

*MİT'çileri göldeki sim kart ele verdi 


07.12.2009 / gazeteport.com

*


*Erzincan'da gözaltına alınan MİT mensuplarına, Gönye barajından çıkan cephane ile birlikte bulunan sim kart sayesinde ulaşıldığı ortaya çıktı.*


*ERZİNCAN-* Erzincan'da Gönye barajında bulunan mühimmat üzerinde başlatılan soruşturma, istihbarat birimlerinde görevli kişilerin Ergenekon örgütü ile bağlantısı olduğunu ortaya çıkardı.

Sabah'ın haberine göre, 27 Ekim 2009'da ihbar üzerine Erzincan merkeze bağlı üatalarmut köyü bölgesinde bulunan DSİ'ye ait Gönye barajında yapılan aramayla mühimmat ele geçirildi. Aramada suların çekilmesi nedeniyle yüzeyde kalarak görülen el bombası, uzun namlulu silah mermileri, uçaksavar fişeği, makineli tüfek fişekler ile birlikte cep telefonu ve sim kart da bulundu.

*üzel Yetkili Savcı Osman şanal tarafından başlatılan tahkikatla cephanede çıkan sim kartın çözümü ilk olarak Erzincan İl Jandarma Alay Komutanlığı'nda görevli iki subayı işaret etti.* Telefon kayıtları bulunduğu iddia edilen İl Jandarma Komutanlığı'nda görevli istihbaratçı jandarma astsubay O.E., 18 Kasım günü Erzincan'da gözaltına alındı. Aynı birimde İstihbarat şube Müdür Yardımcısı olarak görev yapan asteğmen E.E. ise 19 Kasım günü gözaltına alındı.

Astsubay O.E.'nin lojmanında yapılan aramada, 3 tabanca, bu tabancalara ait mermiler ve çok sayıda Kalaşnikof mermisi ele geçirildi. O.E.'nin bilgisayarı ile CD ve flaş kartlara el konuldu. Ergenekon örgütü üyesi olmak iddiasıyla Erzurum'da mahkemeye çıkarılan iki asker tutuklandı. İki askerin evlerinde ele geçirilen bilgisayarlar, CD'ler ve flaş kartlar incelenirken ise üçüncü bir gözaltı oldu. İki askerin görevli oldukları İl Jandarma Komutanlığında İstihbarat şube Müdürü olarak gören yapan Binbaşı N.E. 25 Kasım günü gözaltına alındı ve 27 Kasım'da tutuklandı. 



*BİNBAşIDAN MİT'E* 

İddialara göre *Binbaşı N.E.'den ele geçirilen bilgisayar ve CD'ler MİT mensuplarını işaret etti. Binbaşı N.E.'nin evinde MİT Erzincan İl Müdürü ş.D. ile MİT mensupları S.B.İ. ve K.ü. ile yazışmaları ve suç teşkil eden dokümanlar bulununca MİT Müdürü ile iki MİT mensubu 4 Aralık'ta gözaltına alındı.* Erzincan Emniyet Müdürlüğü'ndeki MİT'çilerin, Ergenekon'la bağlantıları olmadığını söyleyip, susma haklarını kullandıları öğrenildi.

Erzincan'da 1 gün gözaltında tutulan 3 MİT mensubu dün mahkemeye çıkarılmak üzere Erzurum'a sevk edildi. 3 MİT görevlisinin avukatı Sadullah Kara, gözaltı kararına itiraz ederek "Gözaltı işlemi yasal değildir. Cumhuriyet Savcısına, hem sözlü hem de yazılı itirazda bulunduk. Müvekkillerimin soruşturması, Başbakanın iznine tabidir" dedi. Soruşturmayı yürüten Savcı şanal'ın ise 4 Aralık'ta Adalet Bakanlığı ile yazışma yaparak Başbakandan izin aldığı, Başbakan ile MİT Müsteşarının ise gözaltılarla ilgili bilgilendirildiği belirtildi. 


...

----------


## bozok

*üç amirale Kafes celbi 


07.12.2009 / gazeteport.com



*
*"Kafes Eylem Planı" şemasında 'Danışma Kurulu üyeleri' olarak yeralan emekli Koramiral Ali Feyyaz üğütçü, Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç ve Tuğamiral Mehmet Fatih Ilğar'a mahkeme celbi gönderildi. üç amiral, Ergenekon savcılarına 'şüpheli' olarak ifade verecek.*


*ANKARA-* Yeni şafak Gazetesi'nin haberine göre, Kafes Eylem Planı soruşturmasında, sıra yasadışı cunta yapılanmasının tepe yönetiminin sorgulanmasına geldi. Ergenekon savcıları, gayrimüslimlere ve bir müzeye yönelik saldırı hedefleyen "Kafes" kod adlı eylem planlarında adı geçen ve yasadışı yapılanmanın yöneticisi oldukları öne sürülen Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç ile İzmir Foça üıkarma Filosu Komutanlığı'nda görevli Tuğamiral Mehmet Ilğar ve emekli Koramiral Ali Feyyaz üğütçü'yü ifadeye çağırdı. Bu hafta içinde adliyeye çıkarılmaları beklenen denizci generaller, Kafes Eylem Planı kapsamında sorgulanacaklar. üç amiralin savcılar tarafından 'şüpheli sıfatıyla sorgulanacağı öğrenildi. 


*SEüİM DE SORULACAK*
Ergenekon savcıları tarafından Kafes Eylem Planı'na ilişkin olarak yürütülen soruşturma derinleştirilirken, kaos planında 2012 yılında yapılacak olan Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimi ile AK Parti'yi bitirmeye yönelik planların da yer aldığı ortaya çıktı. Ergenekon savcıları tarafından sorgulanacak amirallere, eylem planının kamuoyu tarafından bilinen bölümü ile halen savcıların elinde olan 2012 yılı Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimlerine ve AK Parti'yi bitirmeye yönelik eylemlere ilişkin soruların yöneltilmesi bekleniyor. 


*üğüTüü EN TEPEDE*
"Kafes" planında yer alan iddialara göre, büyük bölümü Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan subaylardan 'hücreler' yapılandırıldı. Hücrelerin en başında 'danışma kurulu' bulunuyordu. Danışma kurulu, iki koramiral ve bir tuğamiralden oluşuyordu. *Danışma kurulunun başkanının bu yılki YAş kararıyla emekliye sevk edilen eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Ali Feyyaz üğütçü olduğu iddia edildi. şemaya göre, son YAş kararıyla Güney Deniz Saha Komutanlığı'na atanan Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç, başkan yardımcısı, Tuğamiral Mehmet Fatih Ilğar ise bu kurulun üyesi olarak görev yapıyordu.* 


*10 SUBAY TUTUKLANDI* 
şimdiye kadar 10 subayın tutuklandığı 'Kafes Eylem Planı'yla ilgili olarak toplam 29 muvazzaf subayın ifadesine başvuruldu. Kafes Eylem Planı'nda ağırlığı Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı'nda görevli olmak üzere 41 kişinin isminin yer aldığı belirtilmişti. 


*TüRKİYE'Yİ KARIşTIRACAK KAOS PLANI*
Poyrazköy cephaneliği soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan Emekli Binbaşı Levent Bektaş'ın ofisinde ele geçirilen CD'nin şifrelerinin kırılınca Türkiye'yi kaos ortamına sürükleyecek Kafes Eylem Planı ortaya çıktı. AK Parti'nin 'düşman unsur' olarak nitelendirildiği planda, özellikle gayimüslimleri hedef alan bir dizi suikast eylemi de yer alıyordu. 


...

----------


## bozok

*Sayın: Tolon ve Eruygur gizli örgütten bahsetti* 

*7.12.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Ergenekon davasında sanık ümit Sayın gizli oturum isteyerek, önemli açıklamalar yaptı.* 

Sayın* “Hurşit Tolon ve şener Eruygur TSK’daki gizli örgütlenmeden söz etti. Bana da görev önerildi”* dedi.



Danıştay ve Cumhuriyet gazetesine yönelik saldırılara ilişkin dava ile birleştirilen birinci *'Ergenekon'* davasının 124. duruşması Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'ndeki salonda görülüyor. 

Duruşmaya Hayrettin Ertekin ve Selim Akkurt dışındaki emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, emekli Yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin, Alparslan Arslan ve Osman Yıldırım'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 25 tutuklu sanık katıldı. 


*GİZLİ OTURUM*

Tutuksuz yargılanan gazeteci *Güler Kömürcü üztürk* de duruşmada hazır bulundu. 

Duruşmada tutuklu sanıklardan *ümit Sayın*'ın talebi doğrultusunda diğer sanıklar dışarı çıkartılarak bazı beyanları alındı. 


*TSK'DAKİ GİZLİ üRGüT*

Sayın,*ikinci 'Ergenekon'* davasının tutuksuz sanıklarından emekli orgeneraller Hurşit Tolon ve şener Eruygur'un,*'TSK içinde bir yapılanmadan söz ettiklerini, bu yapılanmanın gidişata dur diyeceğini belirttiklerini'* iddia etti. 

ümit Sayın, Eruygur'un *'Bu yapılanmanın sivil kanadında görev alması konusunda'* kendisine de teklifte bulunduğu ve teklifi kabul etmediğini ileri sürdü. (ntvmsnbc) 



...

----------


## bozok

*KOMUTANLAR AKLANDI MI?*


*Mehmet Tezkan*
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*7 Aralık 2009*





*Dün yanıt verilmesi gereken temel soru şuydu:* *Ne oldu?*

Bugün gazete alanlar, merakla sayfaları karıştıracak, bu sorunun yanıtını bulmaya çalışacak..

Ne oldu?

Komutanlar aklandı mı?

* * *

üç eski komutan.. Kara, hava, deniz kuvvetleri eski komutanları 10 saat boyunca ifade verdi..

Savcılar her şeyi sormuş..

Sonuç..

üç eski komutan evine döndü..

Ne yani, defter kapandı mı?

* * *

şu notu da düşelim..

Tabii ki komutanlar evlerine döndü diye her şey bitmiş değil.. 

Savcının her zaman dava açma hakkı var.. Var ama o ayrı konu..

* * *

Darbe planlanmış mı, yeminler edilmiş mi, günlükler doğru mu?

Eski komutanlar geldiler, gittiler..

Ne oldu?

Uzun cumartesiyi yaşamamış gibi kaldığımız yerden devam mı edeceğiz? 

Sarıkız’ın, Ayışığı’nın planlandığına kesin gözüyle bakanlar aynı tavırlarını sürdürecek.. İnanmayanlar, şehir efsanesi sayanlar da eskisi gibi mi davranacak..

Sarıkız planlandı..

Sarıkız palavra..

Günlükler gerçek.. Günlükler onun değilmiş.. Kabul etmiyor..

Kimin!

* * *

Hafife alınacak, peşi bırakılacak mesele değil.. Tiyo alan iktidar hayranının yazdıklarına bakarsak peşi bırakılacak galiba.. 

Yazdıklarını yansıtacağım ama gülmeyin..

Efendim 2004 darbe plancıları görece yumuşak ve insancıl darbecilermiş..

Heyecanlı ve amatör darbecilermiş..

Eee, peşini bırakalım, uzatmayalım diyor..

Enteresan bir tavır değişikliği!..

Ne yapacağız?

Hapistekilere bakın diyor, onlar soğukkanlı profesyonel.
İnsancıl darbecileri unutun...

Söylediği fikir değil de espri bile değil.. 

* * *

Kuvvet komutanları.. Tankı, topu, tüfeği, uçağı, uçaksavarı, gemisi, denizaltısı var..

*Bizim aklıevvel diyor ki..*

*Heyecanlı ve amatör darbeciler, elleşmeyelim..*

Birileri akıl veriyor tabii!..

Hatırlayın..

12 Eylül darbesini yapanlar da yumuşaktı, insancıldı, heyecanlıydı, amatördü!..

* * *

*Bir fırıldak çeviriyorlar ama kokusu çıkar..*

Darbe girişiminin üstü neden örtülmeye çalışılıyor anlamış değilim.. 

Darbe planı yapılmışsa yapılmıştır..

Yoksa yoktur!

Var ama amatörce demenin manası var mı?..

Ne yani.. Canları sıkılmış, heyecan duyacakları bir hobi aramışlar, hadi darbe planı yapalım da vakit geçirelim mi demişler?..

Yumuşak ve insancıl olanından..

Böyle saçmalık olur mu?..

* * *

Meseleyi sulandırmaya başladılar..

*Vardır bir hikmeti.. Yakında kokusu çıkar!..*

...

----------


## bozok

*ürnek bir amiral üzden Bey!..* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 07/12/2009* 




Malumunuz ikisi paşa biri kaptanı derya üç mütekait orgeneral, Savcı Zekeriya üz’ün huzurundaydılar.. Akşam Gazetesinin haberine göre, “3 komutana iddiaya göre, şener Eruygur’un hazırladığı öne sürülen* ’Eldiven’* adlı darbe planı soruldu. Yine iddiaya göre komutanlar, *’Böyle bir plan hazırlandığı doğrudur. Eruygur bunları slaytlarla anlattı. Ama bunu kabul etmedik. Eğer bu planı kabul etseydik, Türkiye’de darbe olurdu...”*demişler..

Bu ifade doğruysa, manası nedir..?

üç mütekait orgeneral, hötü kurtarmak için,* “işi”* olduğu gibi devreleri şener Eruygur’a ihale etmişlerdir demek!..

Askerliğin temel karizması nedir?.. Delikanlılık... Aha buyrun size delikanlı karizması...

Bizim o dönemin general sınıfının da pek bir maşallahı varmış yani!..(Bülent Arınç haklı mı ne?..) Fenerbahçe amigoluğunda, lüks araç tutkunluğunda pek bir çağdaş olduklarını kavramıştık da, arkadaşı kestane etmek de yakışıklı iştir yani!!
Akşam’ın haberi doğru ise yani!!.

üç mütekaiti *“beceriksiz darbeciler!!”* olarak sorgulamak, meselenin bir tarafı.. Bendenizin takıntılı olduğu, bu kategoriye dahil bir takım *“Or”* mübareklerin üzerine bir de dünya nimetlerinden yararlanma faslında düşen gölgelerdir!.. Bu konuda sorgu sual olmaması ve meselenin sadece, *“bir türlü yapılamayan darbenin beceriksizleri”* faslından sakız edilmesi bir tuhaf iştir.. Malum bendeniz de bu ahalinin saçı bitmedik yetimlerinden olduğum için, meselenin o yönden de ele alınmasında yarar mütalaa eylerim efendim!!.

Gene Akşam’ın haberinde şu bilgi var..

*“ürnek’e darbe planlarının dışında yaklaşık 90 soru yöneltildi...”* 

Buradaki *“ürnek”* üzden ürnek’tir..

Kendileri ve muhterem mahdumları hakkında çok ilginç bilgiler, şu sıralar çokça itibar edilen *“Aktif bir subay”* imzaları ile servis ediliyor zaten..

Bir eski olayı *“sırasıdır”* diye nakledeyim.. Sanıyorum 2004 ya da 2005 yıllarındaydı, o zaman yazı yazdığım yayın organındaki e-posta adresime *“aktif bir albay”* olduğunu belirten kişinin yazdığı mektup geldi.. O zaman itibar etmemiştik mektuba ama arşive not etmiştik.. şimdi sanki güncelleşmiş bir durumdur ve o postadaki yazıyı yazmakta fayda vardır...

Mektup şöyle diyordu; 

_“Ben Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığında Kurmay Kıdemli Albay olarak görev yapan bir deniz subayıyım. Sizlerin değerli vakitlerinizi almadan kısa bir şekilde bu seneki YAş kararlarında DZKK adına yaşanan ve sizlerin de bilmenizi istediğim emsali görülmemiş bir torpil terfisini gözler önüne sermek istiyorum. Bu, eşi benzeri görülmeyen terfi maalesef liyakata göre değil ikili ilişkilerin düzeyine göre belirlenmiştir._ 

_Bu torpilli terfinin aktörleri bu sene terfi eden Kurmay olmayan İkmalci Albay İ.D (açık isim bende mevcut) ve bu yıl emekli olmuş olan DZK Komutanı Ora. üzden ürnek’tir. Ora. ürnek, geçtiğimiz yıllarda ABD’de okumakta olan çocuklarının bakıcılığını yaptırdığı, çamaşırlarını yıkattığı ve manevi babalık yaptırdığı Alb. D.’ye diyet borcunu ödemiş ve giderayak Kurmay olmadığı halde teamüllere aykırı olarak terfi ettirmiştir.”_ 

Mektubun devamında *“bu ilişki”* nin ayrıntısı var, yer kalmadığı için yarın devam edelim..

...

----------


## bozok

*Savcıdan 3 komutan açıklaması*

 
*İSTANBUL Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı, ifade veren komutanlarla ilgili haberlere açıklık getirdi: Serbest bırakıldıkları yönünde açıklama yapmadım. Delillerin değerlendirilmesi sürüyor.* 


*Deliller değerlendirmede*
İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı, cumartesi günü sorgulanan eski kuvvet komutanları hakkındaki iddialar ve ele geçen delillerin değerlendirilmesinin devam ettiğini kaydetti

*Haber: Salim YAVAşOğLU*

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı, Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’nde basın mensuplarının sorularını cevaplandırdı. üolakkadı, cumartesi günü,* “şüpheli”* olarak ifadeleri alınan dönemin Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Aytaç Yalman ve Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına’nın, bazı gazetelerde yer alan *“kaçma ve delilleri karartma şüphesi bulunmadığı”* gerekçesiyle serbest bırakıldığı yönünde bir açıklama yapmadığını ve ifadelerinin yanlış yorumlandığını söyledi. üolakkadı, şüphelilerin serbest bırakılmasının suç şüphesini ortadan kaldırmadığını vurgulayarak, kendisine sorulan *“tahliye gerekçeleri”* sorusuna karşılık,* “CMK 100. maddesi uygulanarak serbest bırakılmışlardır”* cevabını verdiğini bildirdi. 


*Askeri savcılığa gönderilmeyecek*
“Kaçma ve delilleri karartma şüphesi bulunmadığı için serbest bırakılmışlardır” diye bir açıklama yapmadığını dile getiren üolakkadı, komutanlar hakkındaki iddialar ve ele geçen delillerin değerlendirilmesinin devam ettiğini kaydetti. Turan üolakkadı, bir soru üzerine,* “eski kuvvet komutanlarının görevi başındayken suç işledikleri gerekçesiyle soruşturma dosyasının yetkisizlikle askeri savcılığa gönderilmesi gibi bir durumun şu an için söz konusu olmadığını”* da sözlerine ekledi. Bazı gazeteler, üzden ürnek, Yalman ile Fırtına’nın savcılıkta ifade vermelerinin ardından serbest bırakılmalarında, savcıların yaptıkları değerlendirmede iki konunun öne çıkması etkili olduğunu yazmıştı. Haberlere göre, paşaların sorgusunu yapan savcılar, 3 eski kuvvet komutanının ifade vermeye hemen kendiliğinden gelmelerinin *“kaçma şüphesinin olmadığına”* bir işaret olduğu üzerinde birleştiler. Gazetelere göre, savcıların ayrıca *“delillerin karartılması”* ihtimalinin darbe girişimi iddiasının üzerinden oldukça çok zaman geçmesi ve komutanların emekliye ayrılması nedeniyle mümkün olmadığı değerlendirmesinde bulundukları iddia edilmişti.



07/12/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Komutanlar neden salıverildi?*


*Cüneyt üLSEVER*
*hurriyet.com.tr*
*8 Aralık 2009*




*üN not: Başbakan’ın ABD ziyaretini çarşamba ve perşembe günleri değerlendireceğim.*


* * *

Cumartesi günü Türkiye *tarihi bir eşik* atladı. Emekli komutanlar *darbe* *girişimleri*/*niyetleri* ile ilgili sorgulandılar. 2007’den beri, *üzden ürnek*’in günlükleri çerçevesinde, *emekli komutanların* 2003-2004 döneminde darbeye teşebbüs ettiklerine dair iddialar devamlı tartışılmaktaydı. 

Değil darbe yapmak, darbe girişimi/niyeti bile ağır suçtur. *ümür boyu* hapis cezasını hak eder. Cumartesi günü bu *“suç”*un işlenip işlenmediği sorgulandı.

* * *

10 saatlik bir sorgulama sonunda emekli komutanlar salıverildi.

*Salıverilmek* illa ki *suçsuz* bulundukları anlamına gelmiyor. *Takipsizlik* kararı alınmadıkça *iddia* ortadan kalkmaz.Komutanlar pekala *tutuksuz* da yargılanabilirler. Pazartesi günü gazeteler komutanların salıverilme nedenlerini açıkladılar.

1) Komutanlar sorgulamaya zamanında gelerek kaçma niyetleri olmadığını göstermişler.

2) Haklarında deliller büyük çapta toplanmış. Delil gizleme ihtimalleri kalmamış.

Kusura bakmasınlar ama bu açıklamalar beni tatmin etmedi.

Daha önce, Ergenekon davası çerçevesinde bazı insanlar sorgulamaya zamanında gelmişler ve haklarında deliller çoktan toplanmıştı.

Bu insanların kaçmayacağına dair inanç da aynen bu komutanlar seviyesindeydi.

Ancak, onlar tutuklanma istemi ile savcılığa sevk edildiler ve bir kısmı da tutuklandı. Haklarında yeni delil ortaya konmadan bazıları aylardır Silivri’de yatıyorlar.

* * *

*Sorgulamanın* ardından *salıverilmek* için *kaçma* *niyeti/imkanı olmaması* ve *delillerin karartılma ihtimali kalmaması/delillerin zaten toplanmış olması* şartları dışında *eldeki* *delillerin yeteri kadar güçlü* olmaması şartı da vardır. Sorgulama ardından tutuklanan sanıklar kaçma ihtimalleri nedeni ile değil, *herhalde* haklarında *güçlü deliller* bulunduğu *inancı* ile (ürn: *Mustafa Balbay*), sonradan *salıverilseler* bile (ürn: *Tuncer Kılınç*), önce *tutuklandılar*.

*“Darbe yapmak/darbeye niyetlenmek”* gibi çok ağır bir itham altında bulunanlar hakkında *anlamlı/güçlü deliller* bulunsaydı veya delillerin varlığı bilindiği için yeni delil aranıyor olsaydı, bu kişiler *salınabilir miydi*? Müebbet hapis istemi ile yargılanacak seviyede bir suç işleyen *tutuksuz yargılanabilir* mi? Bunu yazarken demokrasiden zerre kadar nasibini almamış bu emekli komutanların döneminde şahsımın illegal dinlenmiş (*Levent Ersöz*) olduğunu da belirteyim.

* * *

Ancak, ben yine de emekli komutanların *tutuksuz* da olsa *yargılanacaklarını* düşünüyorum. Neden?* Zira, yargılanmazlarsa Ergenekon davasının 2. iddianamesi çerçevesinde yargılanan sanıkların davası boşa düşer!*

üç komutan, bir başkan darbeye teşebbüs etmemişler ama biri tek başına (*şener Eruygur*) darbeye teşebbüs etmiş, böyle bir *mantık* dava konusu olur mu? üte yandan bir *zırvaya* da parmak basmadan olmaz. Bu komutanlar *fiiliyata* geçmedikleri için *“light darbe girişimi”* nedeni ile yargılanmayabilirmişler ama diğerleri görevde iken yapmadıkları/yapamadıkları darbeyi emekli olduktan sonra yapmaya kalkmışlar!

Cumhuriyet’e atılan bomba, Danıştay saldırısı, saklanan silahlar *gerçek* ve *korkunç fiiller* ama:

1) Bu suçların emrini *şener Eruygur*’un verdiği ne zaman *delillendirildi*?

2) Emirleri o vermiş olsa bile elinde top tüfek varken vazgeçtiği eylemi, elinden top tüfek alındıktan sonra neden gerçekleştirmeye çalışmış olsun ki?



...

----------


## bozok

*Gizli soruşturma açık bilgi!*


*Mehmet Y. YILMAZ*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*8 Aralık 2009*





*DARBE girişimleri ile ilgili olarak savcılığa çağrılan üç emekli kuvvet komutanının neler söylediğini, kendilerine nelerin sorulduğunu gazetelerden öğrendim.*


Hazırlık soruşturması gizlidir, biliyorsunuz.

*Yani bu “gizli” bilgileri, “açık istihbarat kaynaklarından” edindim!*

İfadesi 32 sayfa tutan *emekli orgeneral Aytaç Yalman*’a *“ifade içeriğini paylaşmaması için gizlilik tutanağının”* savcılar tarafından imzalatılmış olduğunu da yine gazetelerden öğrendim.

Ona imzalatıldığına göre, öteki generallere de benzer bir tutanak imzalatılmış olmalı.

Ama onlara neler sorulduğunu gayet iyi biliyoruz.

*Ne yanıtlar verdiklerini, neden tutuklanmalarına gerek görülmediğini de biliyoruz.* 

*Bir tuhaflık yok mu?*

Bu soruşturmanın çok önemli olduğuna inanıyorum.

*Bir darbe hazırlığı olduysa ve bu kanıtlanırsa sorumlularının cezalandırılmalarını destekliyorum*.

Genel olarak adına *“Ergenekon davası”* dediğimiz meselenin iyice aydınlatılması gerektiğini, kendilerinde bazı güçler vehmederek ülkeyi karıştırmak, cinayetler işlemek düşüncesinde olanların kuşku götürmeyecek kanıtlara dayalı, adil bir yargılamayla cezalandırılmasından yanayım.

*üünkü böyle bir adil yargılama olmaz ise gerçekte suçlu olanların da kanunun pençesinden yakalarını kurtarabileceklerini biliyorum.*

Yargılamaya gölge düşürecek her türlü *“sızdırmanın”* doğru olmadığına inanıyorum.

*Başından beri soruşturma usullerine uymakta savcılığın ve polisin zorlandığı açıkça görülüyor.*

Bu tutum yargılanan kişileri, peşin olarak mahkÃ»m etmek amacını taşımıyorsa, ne işe yarayabilir?

*Buna adil yargılama denilebilir mi?*


*...*

----------


## bozok

*Sincan Hakimi Osman Kaçmaz'dan bomba iddia* 



*MİT’ten olduklarını söyleyip bana komplo hazırlamışlar!*

*11.12.2009 / Kemal Göktaş / VATAN GZT.* 

Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Osman Kaçmaz, MİT mensubu olduklarını söyleyen kişilerin kendisine komplo kurmaya çalıştığını iddia etti: Mahkum ettiğim bir sanığa gidip, _“Bir yere askeri mühimmat gömeceğiz. Bunu, seni yakaladığımızda ’Gömmemizi Kaçmaz istedi’ dersin”_ demişler... 

Adalet Bakanlığı’nın raporu üzerine hakkında* “görevi kötüye kullanma”* ve *“soruşturmanın gizliliğini ihlal”* suçlarından iddianame hazırlanan *Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Osman Kaçmaz*, dün Ankara 7. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde savunma yaptı. Kaçmaz, adliyeye gelişi sırasında çok çarpıcı iddialarda bulundu:

_“Ben 3-4 gün önce suç duyurusunda bulundum. Benim, mahkeme olarak yağma suçundan 10 yıl hapis cezası verdiğim bir sanık... İzzet Karadağ ismi. şu anda da aranıyor. Tesadüfen öğrendim onu. Bir avukata giderek, bir MİT mensubu olduğunu söylediği Hakan isimli biri ’gel seni bundan kurtaracağız. Bir yere silah gömeceğiz, askeri mühimmat gömeceğiz. Bunu, seni yakaladığımızda ’Osman Kaçmaz’ın talebi doğrultusunda gömdük ’ dersin’ demiş. Bunu avukata anlatıyor. Avukat da ’böyle bir şey olmaz’ diyor. Fakat işin garip tarafı bir hafta sonra İzzet Karadağ adlı şahıs, avukata ’Benim size söylediğim gibi geldiler, kimliğimi de değiştirdiler. Zaten Osman Kaçmaz’la ilgili bir sürü şey yaptık. Bundan sonra da yapmaya devam edeceğiz’ gibi şeyler duyunca suç duyurusunda bulundum. Ben şimdi buradan MİT yetkililerine, emniyet istihbarat teşkilatına sesleniyorum. Lütfen bu İzzet Karadağ’ı yakalayın. Yakalayın da gerçekler ortaya çıksın. Yoksa gerçekten vahim şeyler olacak bu ülkede.”_ 

*MİT kimliğini göstermiş*

Konuyla ilgili VATAN’a da bir açıklama yapan Kaçmaz, komplo kurmaya çalışan Hakan isimli kişinin gerçekten MİT görevlisi olup olmadığını bilmediğini ancak firari İzzet Karadağ’ın MİT adına düzenlenmiş kimliği avukata gösterdiğini söyledi. İzzet Karadağ’ın avukatla hangi vesileyle ilişki kurduğu sorusuna ise Kaçmaz, _“Sanığın ağabeyi avukatın tanıdığı imiş, danışmaya gelmiş. Böyle bir irtibat kurulmuş”_ yanıtını verdi. Kaçmaz, _“Bana anlatılana göre, İzzet Karadağ isimli sanığa bu teklifi götürürken ”Sen Fikri Karadağ’la aynı soyadını taşıyorsun. O yüzden seni bulduk demişler. Sanıkla Fikri Karadağ arasında bir akrabalık olduğunu ise sanmıyorum“_ dedi. Kuvayi Milliye Derneği’nin kurucusu olan emekli Kurmay Albay Fikri Karadağ, Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıkları arasında yer alıyor. 

*Evime keşfe gelmişler*

Kaçmaz, _”Hakan adlı kişinin avukata anlattığına göre, gelmişler evimin keşfini yapmışlar. Kapıma kadar gelmişler, karşı komşumla görüşmüşler. Hatta inerken benimle göz göze gelmişler. Ama tabii ben bilmediğim için bu kişiyi hatırlamıyorum“_ dedi. 

*36 hakim ve savcıya ‘pardon’ mektubu* 

Kaçmaz, mahkemeye savunmasını verdikten sonra yaptığı açıklamada da şunları söyledi: “Yargıtay Başkanı Hasan Gerçeker, *‘Yargıya sistematik olarak saldırı var’* dedi. Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu Başkanvekili Kadir üzbek de *’Yargı savunmada’* dedi. Ben bir yargı mensubu olarak şu anda savunmamı verdim. Bunun yanında gerçekten yargıya bir saldırı var. Biliyorsunuz, başta Ankara ve İstanbul başsavcıları olmak üzere 36 hakim ve savcı *’Ergenekon’* nedeniyle dinlenildi. Bunlara Sayın Bakanımız, *’Herhangi bir şey bulamadık’* diye mektup yazdı. şimdi takip ediyorum, o 36 hakim ve savcı nasıl bir işlem yapacak. üncelikle kendi haklarını korumalarını bekliyorum. üünkü yargıya saldırı sadece bana ya da diğer yargı mensuplarına değil. Kendi haklarını koruyamayanlar, vatandaşın hakkını koruyamazlar. Ben böyle düşünüyorum.” 


...

----------


## bozok

*TRT REşADİYE SALDIRISININ SORUMLUSUNU BULDU; ALBAY DURSUN üİüEK*



*Peki TRT’ye bunu kim söyletti*

*13.12.2009* 


Tokat’ın Reşadiye ilçesinde 7 Aralik 2009 tarihinde yapılan saldırı ile ilgili çok fazla komplo teorisi yapıldı.

AKP ve DTP saldırının açılımı baltalamaya yönelik bir provokasyon olduğunu iddia ettiler.

Ardından PKK’nın saldırıyı üstlenmesi bu konuda spekülasyonları yine de bitirmedi.

PKK’nın saldırıyı üstlenmesine rağmen basta cemaat olmak üzere bazı kesimler saldırının provokasyon olduğu konunda ısrar ediyorlar.

TRT ise her zaman olduğu gibi cemaatin bu savını destekliyor.
TRT’ye göre saldırının zamanlaması ve yeri “ilginç”.

10 Aralık Perşembe günü TRT-1 ana haber bülteninde yayınlanan haber bu ilginçliği garip bir şekilde ortaya koyuyor. TRT, saldırıdan Ergenekon ile ilgili askerleri sorumlu tutuyor.

Haberde Devlet Televizyonunda PKK’nın üstlendiği Reşadiye saldırısını askerlerin yaptığına dair çeşitli imalar kullanıldı. üstelik bu ima “*Bu arada Ergenekon sanığı Albay Dursun üiçek'in de Reşadiyeli olması dikkat çekici ayrı bir husus*” ifadesindeki gibi garip yollarla kuruldu.

Ancak bu ilginç haberde başka bir ilginçlik daha var. Bu haber aynı gün Zaman gazetesinde yayınlanan haber ile neredeyse aynı kalemden çıktı.


*İşte TRT’nin yayınladığı haberin metni:*

Yedi askerimizin şehit edildiği Reşadiye ile ilginç bilgiler ortaya çıkıyor.

İlçenin adı Ergenekon soruşturmasında da geçiyor. 

İddianamede yer alan bilgiler bakılırsa Reşadiye Ergenekon'un suikast timinin buluşma yeri...

Tokat Reşadiye'de hain bir pusu kuruldu, yedi askerimiz şehit edildi.

Terör örgütüne yakınlığı ile bilinen Fırat Haber Ajansı hain saldırıyı örgütün üstlendiğini duyurdu.

Ajans saldırıyı yapan sözde birimin kendi insiyatifiyle hareket ettiğini açıkladı.

Pusunun perde arkası ise soruşturulmaya devam ediyor. 

*Tam bu noktada 7 Mehmetçiğimizin şehit olduğu Tokat'ın Reşadiye ilçesi karmaşık ilişkiler ağının orta noktasında yer almasıyla dikkat çekiyor.* 

Uzun yıllardır hiçbir terörist eylemin olmadığı yerde meydana gelen bu kanlı saldırı akıllarda şüphe uyandırıyor...

*Terör saldırısına hedef olan Tokat'ın Reşadiye ilçesinin adı, Ergenekon soruşturması belgelerinde ilginç bağlantı ve buluşmalarda geçiyor.* 

Tokat'ın Reşadiye ilçesi, eski üzel Harekat Dairesi Başkan vekili İbrahim şahin'in memleketi. şahin'in suikast eylemleri için kurduğu öne sürülen timin liderliğine uygun gördüğü üsteğmen Taylan üzgür Kırmızı'nın da Reşadiye'de görev yaptığı biliniyor. 
Halen Ergenkon davasından tutuklu bulunan üsteğmen Kırmızı'nın evinde yapılan aramalarda Alevi - Bektaşi Federasyonu Başkanı Ali Balkız'la Sivas Ermeni Cemaati önderi Minas Durmaz Güler'e yönelik suikast planları bulunmuştu.

Kırmızı'nın, tutuklu sanıklardan emekli Yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin'le de bağlantılı olduğu belirtiliyor. Ergenekon savcısı Zekeriya üz'ün, üsteğmen Kırmızı'ya telefon kaydında ismi çıkan Tekin'i sorduğu öne sürülüyor. 


*"TEKİN'LE 26 KEZ NE KONUşTUN?"*

Ergenekon Savcısı'nın sorduğu "26 kez Muzaffer Tekin'le ne konuşun sorusuna, Kırmızı'nın 'sadece bayram tebriği' cevabını verdiği biliniyor. Taylan üzgür Kırmızı ile birlikte sorgulanan Jandarma Teğmen Muhammet Sarıkaya ise ifadesinde, Danıştay saldırısından kısa süre sonra Muzaffer Tekin'in Jandarma üsteğmen Kırmızı ile birlikte evine misafir olduğunu, ardından Tekin'in evinde buluştuklarını anlattığı biliniyor. 

*Bu arada Ergenekon sanığı Albay Dursun üiçek'in de Reşadiyeli olması dikkat çekici ayrı bir husus.*

Ve zamanlama. Hain saldırısının zamanlaması da yeri kadar ilginç. Eylem İçişleri bakanı Beşir Atalay'ın medyada açıklama yaptığı dakikalarla neredeyse eş zamanlı...

Bakan demokratik açılımın bitmediğini, devam edeceğini söylediği anlarda, açılım en büyük darbesini yiyor. 

Bundan da önemlisi saldırının Başbakan Erdoğan'ın ABD Başkanı'yla Kuzey Irak'ta konuşlu terör unsurlarının tasfiyesini konuşacağı günde gerçekleşmesi. 

Bütün bunlar karanlık eller düğmeye basma yeri ve zamanının hiç de raslantısal olmadığını gösteriyor. 


(Haber Salih Memecan'ın Sabah'taki “karanlık eller” karikatürüyle sonlandı) 

*Peki bu habere yayınlanmadan önce son şeklini veren kişi kim?*

*Genel Müdür İbrahim şahin'in Samanyolu Tv'den transfer ederek Haber Dairesi Başkan Yardımcılığı görevine getirdiği Ahmet Böken.*

*Yazanlara bakınca bu benzerlik şaşırtıcı olmasa gerek.*


*Odatv.com*


*İşte Zaman’ın aynı gün yaptığı haber:*

“Terör saldırısına hedef olan Tokat'ın Reşadiye ilçesinin adı, Ergenekon soruşturması belgelerinde ilginç bağlantı ve buluşmalarda geçiyor.

İlçe, Ergenekon davası tutuklu sanığı eski üzel Harekat Dairesi Başkan Vekili İbrahim şahin'in memleketi. Tutuklu sanıklardan Jandarma üsteğmen Taylan üzgür Kırmızı da söz konusu ilçede görev yapmış. Evinde yapılan aramalarda Alevi ve Bektaşi Federasyonu Başkanı Ali Balkız'la Sivas Ermeni Cemaati önderi Minas Durmaz Güler'e yönelik suikast planları çıkan İbrahim şahin'in, bu eylemlere yönelik örgütlediği 'S-1 timi'nin liderliği için düşündüğü ismin Tokat Reşadiye Komando Birliği Komutanı Taylan üzgür Kırmızı olduğu belirlenmişti. 

Kırmızı'nın, tutuklu sanıklardan emekli Yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin'le bağlantıları da gündeme gelmişti. Ergenekon savcısı Zekeriya üz, Kırmızı'ya telefon kaydında ismi çıkan Tekin'i de sormuştu. Kırmızı, Tokat'ın Reşadiye ilçesinde yapılan bir festivalde protokolde yer aldığını, kendisiyle birlikte protokolde *"bizim komutan"* dedikleri Muzaffer Tekin'in de bulunduğunu ve telefon numarasını orada kaydettiğini ileri sürmüştü. Ancak Tekin'le gerçekleştirdiği tespit edilen 26 görüşmeyle ilgili sadece bayram tebriki için aramış olabileceği savunmasını yapmıştı. Kırmızı, Tekin'in katıldığı Reşadiye festivalinde İbrahim şahin'in de bulunmuş olabileceğini kaydetmişti. 

Muzaffer Tekin'in, Veli Küçük'ün yanı sıra Ergenekon örgütünün planladığı kanlı eylemleri organize eden isimlerden biri olduğu ileri sürülüyor. Tekin, 2006 yılında Danıştay saldırganı Alparslan Arslan'la ilişkileri ortaya çıkınca tutuklandı. Bu yüzden planlanan eylemlere İbrahim şahin'in liderlik edeceği öne sürülmüştü. Taylan üzgür Kırmızı ile birlikte sorgulanan Jandarma Teğmen Muhammet Sarıkaya, ifadesinde Danıştay saldırısından kısa süre sonra Muzaffer Tekin'in Jandarma üsteğmen Kırmızı ile birlikte evine misafir olduğunu, ardından Tekin'in evinde buluştuklarını aktarmıştı.”


*Odatv.com*

*...*

----------


## bozok

*'Ben burdayım, komutanlar nerde'*

*14.12.2009 / HüRRİYET GZT.*

**

*İkinci Ergenekon davasının 21. duruşması görülmeye başlandı. Duruşma gazeteci Mustafa Balbay'ın çapraz sorgusuyla devam ediyor.*


Mustafa Balbay, çapraz sorguda "Genç subaylar rahatsız" haberiyle ilgili Hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese'nin sorularını yanıtladı. Levent Ersöz’le yapılan görüşmelerde darbe ya da muhtıradan bahsedilmediğini ifade eden tutuklu sanık Mustafa Balbay bu görüşmelerin kayıt altına alınacağını hiç düşünmediğini, kayıt altına alınmasından dolayı üzüntü duyduğunu söyledi.

Balbay, Ak Partili Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat ve Devlet Bakanı Hayati Yazıcı'nın kendilerine darbe planları ile ilgili ihbar mektupları gönderildiğini açıkladıklarını, dönemin ABD Büyükelçisi Eric Edelman'ın da 2009 yılında verdiği bir röportajda bu planlardan haberdar olduğunu söylediğinin hatırlattı. 

Balbay şöyle devam etti: "ünceki duruşmada ben buradayım darbe planı yaptıkları iddia edilenler nerde diye sormuştum. Soruma ek yapıyorum. Darbeyi yapacakları iddia edilen komutanlar mahkemeden serbest kaldı. Komutanlar nerede? Buna maruz kalanlar nerede? Darbeye maruz kalan hükümet yetkilisinin gitmesi gereken yer Amerikan Büyükelçiliği midir, yoksa Cumhuriyet yargısı mıdır?"

Tutuklu sanıklardan Yeni Parti Genel Başkanı Tuncay üzkan, Mustafa Balbay ile 1984’te Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’nde birlikte çalışmaya başladıklarını hatırlattı, Tuncay üzkan, 1984’den gözaltına alındığı 2008’e kadar Mustafa Balbay ile iki kez telefon ile görüştüğünü ancak hiç yemek yemediklerini söyledi. 

Mustafa Balbay’a sorulan bazı sorular ve yanıtları şöyle:

*Tuncay üzkan:* Kanaltürk’ün satılmasından sonra Emin üölaşan beni arayarak ART’de Mustafa Balbay ile yaptıkları programa katılmamı istedi. Emin üölaşan daha sonra beni arayarak, ’Mustafalar katılmanı istemiyor’ dedi. Ben de programa katılmadım. Dosyada yer alan telefon tapelerinde Mustafa Balbay, 'Emin, Tuncay’dan para almıştır o yüzden Tuncay’ı programa çıkartmak istiyor' diye bir konuşma yer alıyor. Hakkımda böyle bir yargıya nasıl vardınız? Böyle bir duyum mu aldınız?

*Mustafa Balbay:* Yaptığımız programın formatı iki kişilikti. Hiçbir zaman üçüncü kişi olmadı. O yüzden üçüncü kişiyi almadık. O anki gerginlikle söylenmiş bir söz olabilir. Ayrıca yeni bir parti kurulması ve başına Tuncay üzkan’ın geçirilmesi için üzkan’ı yönlendirmedim.


*DARBEYİ üAğRIşTIRAN KONUşMALAR YAPILMADI*

*Emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur:* Benimle kaç kez ve nerede görüştünüz bana ne diye hitap ettiniz? Bu görüşmelerde darbeyi çağrıştıran konuşmalar yaptım mı? Baskı tehdit, şantaj içerkli bir şey söyledim mi? Hilafetin Kaldırılışının 80’inci yılı nedeniyle düzenelenen toplantıya gittiniz mi orada beni gördünüz mü?

*Mustafa Balbay:* Hasan Atilla Uğur’un gerçek ismini burada öğrendim. O dönemde kendisini Kürşat diye tanıtmıştı. Hasan Atilla Uğur ile emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz’ün makamında iki kez görüştüm, ’Albayım’ diye hitap ederdim. Bu görüşmeler genel görüşmelerdi. Darbeyi çağrıştıran konuşmalar yapılmadı. Baskı, tehdit, şantaj içerkli herhangi bir şey söylenmedi. Hasan Atilla Uğur’dan hiçbir belge almadım. Kendisine de hiçbir belge vermedim. Hilafetin kaldırlışının 80’inci yılı nedeniyle düzenlenen toplantıya katıldım. O toplantıda Hasan Atilla Uğur’u görmedim. Toplantıya katılanlar arasında şuan ki Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ da vardı.


*AüIK GüRüşME İFFETİ DüZGüN OLMAYANLA YAPILIR*

*Esenyurt Belediyesi eski Başkanı Gürbüz üapan:* Devlet geleneğinde açık görüşmeler doğru olmayan insanlarla, iffeti düzgün olmayan insanlarla yapılır. Bu tür insanlarla yapılan görüşmelerde kapı açık bırakılır, kayıt altına alınır. Görüşmenizin kayıt altına alınmasından dolayı ne hissediyorsunuz? İkinci sorum da İlhan Selçuk bana neden kefil olmuştur?
*Mustafa Balbay:* İnsanın gizlice görüntüsünün alınması hoş bir şey değil. üzüldüğümü ve yadırgadığımı söylemek istiyorum. Gürbüz üapan, Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'nin hissesini alan 200 kişiden biridir. Devlet kademelerinde Gürbüz üapan hakkında hakaretamiz konuşmalar yapılıyordu. İlhan Selçuk da 'Yapmayın o kadar da değil, ben kefilim’ diyordu.

*Gürbüz üapan:* Doğruları söylediğim için hiçbir köye yaranamadım. Doğruları söylediğim için CHP’ye de yaranamadım. Dönemin Jandarma Genel Komutanı benim için 'Pislik' diyor. Kendisi pislik, ona iade ediyorum. Birisi bana pislik diyor. Beni vurdurmaya çalışıyor. Sonra savcı tutuyor bizi aynı örgüte sokuyor.

*İstanbul Organize Suçlar şubesi eski Müdürü Adil Serdar Saçan:* Fethullahcı yapılanma hakkında 2001’de İstanbul DGM’den almış olduğum bir çalışma iznine ilişkin talebin yer aldığı iki sayfalık bu gizli belge Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’nin Ankara Bürosu'nda yapılan aramalarda ele geçirilmiş ve bu şeklide benim örgütle bağlantım kurulmuş. Altına imzam bulunan bu iki sayfalık çalışma izninin de içinde yer aldığı 66 sayfalık metni biliyor musunuz? Benimle hiç görüştünüz mü daha önce tanıştınız mı? Size bilgi belge verdim mi?

*Mustafa Balbay:* O dönemde Fethullah Gülen hakkında dava açılmıştı. Bu nedenle Fethullah Gülen hakkında pek çok haber yapıldı. Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’ne de bu konuyla ilgili pek çok belge geldi. 66 sayfalık belgeyi görmedim. Ancak bu çerçevede bir belge olduğunu sanıyorum. Adil Serdar Saçan ile hiçbir görüşmem olmadı. Cezaevine gelene kadar kendisi ile tanışmadım. Ankara’da pek çok haber kaynağım var ama Adil Serdar Saçan hiçbir zaman haber kaynağım olmadı.


*“PAşAM” DİYE HİTAP EDERDİM*

*Emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz’ün avukatı Ali Rıza Dizdar:* Kuvvet komutanının odasında siz ve İlhan Selçuk gizli toplantı yaptınız mı? Levent Ersöz size darbe ve muhtıradan söz etti mi? Size belge verdi mi? Levent Ersöz’e “ağabey mi” diyordunuz? O size nasıl hitap ediyordu? üok başarılı bir gazetecisiniz. Kayda alınabileceğiniz hiç aklınıza gelmedi mi? Levent Ersöz ile İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı’ndan ayrıldıktan sonra hiç görüştünüz mü?

*Mustafa Balbay:* Jandarma İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı da o dönemde haber alacağım kaynaklardan birisiydi. Levent Ersöz ile sayısını tam olarak hatırlamıyorum ama birkaç kez görüştüm. Bir kuvvet komutanının odasında toplantı yapılmasını mahkemenizin takdirine bırakıyorum. Bu görüşmeler ziyaret amaçlı idi. Levent Ersöz 'darbe' veya 'muhtıra'dan bahsetmedi. Levent Ersöz ile ilişkimizin derecesi gazetecilik sınırlarını geçmedi. Levent Ersöz bana ’Sayın Balbay’ diye hitap ederdi ben de kendisine ’Paşam’ diye hitap ederdim. Ankara’nın bütün katmanları ile temasım vardır. Bir gazeteci olarak bu benim görevimdir. Levent Ersöz’ün makamında yaptığım görüşmenin kayıt altına alınacağını düşünmedim.

Zaten makamda görüşüyoruz. Orada yaptığımız konuşmalar şefaf bir odada ya da bir televizyon programında yapmış olsaydık biraz daha derli toplu otururduk. Levent Ersöz ile İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı görevinden ayrıldıktan sonra hiç karşılaşmadım.

*Emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon’un avukatı İlkay Sezer:* Hurşit Tolon ile TSK’da görevli olduğu dönemde yaptığınız görüşmeler resmi ziyaret şeklinde miydi? Bu görüşmeler genel konuların değerlendirilmesi ile mi ilgiliydi? Gazetede basın açıklamasının yayınlanması ücret karşılığında mıdır?

*TOLON İLE Hİü üZEL GüRüşME YAPMADIK*

*Mustafa Balbay:* "Hurşit Tolon ile TSK’da görevli olduğu dönemde yaptığımız görüşmeler resmi ziyaret şeklindeydi. Bu görüşmelerde genel konular konuşuldu. ülkenin, Avrupa’nın, Amerika’nın genel durumları konuşuldu. Hurşit Tolon ile hiç başbaşa görüşmemiz olmadı. Genellikle 20-30 kişinin katıldığı toplantılarda karşılaştık. Hiç özel görüşme yapmadık.Basın açıklamsı haberdir. Yayınlanması için kesinlikle para alınmaz. Ancak ilan şeklinde verilecekse bir ücret alınır.

*Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal’ın avukatı Yasemin Antakyalı:* Kent Otel’de yapılan toplantılara Mehmet Haberal katıldı mı? Kamuran İnan’ın yaptığı Mehmet Haberal’ın katıldığı toplantılarla İlhan Selçuk'un katıldığı toplantı arasında herhangi bir bağlantı var mı?


*Mustafa Balbay:* Benim katıldığım yemekli toplantıların hiçbirinde Mehmet Haberal yoktu. Kamuran İnan’ın yaptığı toplantı ile benim katıldığım toplantı arasında 

*GAZETECİ OLARAK HER TüRLü ELEşTİRİYE AüIğIM*
Mustafa Balbay’a soru yönelten üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese sorularına başlamadan önce "Gazeteciliğinizi eleştirmek ve değerlendirmek durumunda değiliz ancak birkaç sorum olacak" dedi. Mustafa Balbay da "Eleştirebilirsiniz efendim. Gazeteci olarak her türlü eleştiriye açığım" diye yanıt verdi. "Bizim görevimiz eleştirmek değil, iddiaları araştırmaktır" diyen üzese’nin, Mustafa Balbay’a yönelttiği bazı sorular ve cevapları ise şöyle:

*üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese:* ’Genç Subaylar Rahatsız’ yazısını araştırma yaparak mı yazdınız?

*Mustafa Balbay:* 23 Mayıs 2003’de Genelkurmay Başkanı ile Başbakan 1,5 saat görüşme yapmıştı. Gazetelerde bu olağandışı toplantı diye haber yapıldı. İlk iki gün duyumlarımı doğrulatamadığım için haber yapmadım. Daha sonra Başbakanlıktaki kaynaklarımdan da onaylatım. Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın toplantıda bazı konularda rahatsızlık olduğunu söylediğini öğrendim.

*YAPILAN TOPLANTILARDA HABER ALMAYA üALIşIRDIM*
*üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese:* İfadenizde Ankara’da 20 tane grubun genellikle toplantılar yaptığını belirtiyorsunuz. Bu farklı gruplar nedir?

*Mustafa Balbay:* O an 20 tane grup dedim. Ancak zorlasam bu 25 olur. Ankara’nın havası farklıdır. DTP kapatıldı. şimdi Ankara’da herkes yeni bir parti kurulur mu, diyerek tartışıyordur. Bu şekilde insanlar bir araya gelerek görüş belirler. Böyle küçük gruplar olur. Bahsedilen gruplar ve toplantılara birçok siyasetçi, bürokrat, Yargıtay ve danıştay üyeleri, 4-5 emekli paşaların katıldığı toplantılardı. Ben bu toplantılarda haber almaya çalışırdım.

*üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese:* Kırklar Meclisi, Dialog grubundan haberiniz var mı? Ne sıklıkta toplantı yapılıyordu?

*Mustafa Balbay:* Kırklar Meclisi’ni bilmiyorum. Dialog grubunun toplantısına bir kere katıldım. Bu toplantı zaten basında haber oldu. Sabit ve periyodik bir toplantı tarihi yoktu. Bu toplantıların resmi bir yanı olmadığı için toplantılar görüş belirtme şeklinde geçerdi.

*üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese:* Fatih Hilmioğlu sorgu hakimliğindeki ifadesinde ’Mustafa Balbay’ı bir konferansa davet ettiğim kişidir’ diyor. Bu konuyu açıklar mısınız?

*Mustafa Balbay:* Fatih Hilmioğlu’nun daveti üzerine İnönü üniversitesi’nde bir kere konferans verdim. Tek başıma verdiğim bir konferanstı. Ben ayda 4 konferansa katılıyordum.

*üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese:* Hurşit Tolon’un TV ve Radyo programlarınıza etkide bulunuyor muydu?

*Mustafa Balbay:* Yaptığım programlardan sonra arayarak 'İyi konuşma oldu' dediği olmuştur. Ancak kendi değerlendirmelerim vardır. Düşüncelerimi kendim oluştururum.

*BELGE HER şEKİLDE GELİR*

*üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese:* Gizli belgeler size CD, DVD veya belge olarak mı geliyordu?

*Mustafa Balbay:* Bu belgeleri 2004 ile 2006 tarihleri arasında kitap haline getirdim. Bazen DVD bazen belge olarak değişik şekillerde gelirdi. Her şekilde gelirdi. Bu belgeler aynı zamanda Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’ne gelen belgelerdi. Yurttaş Mustafa Balbay’ın hiçbir değeri yoktur. Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’nde ise belge gelir.

*üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese:* Bu belgelerin aynı kurum ve kişilerden mi geldi?

*Mustafa Balbay:* Farklı kişilerde alıyordum. Gazeteci pek çok kanala ulaşabilir. Gazeteci herşeyi bilen değil neyi nerede bulacağını bilen kişidir.

*üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese:* Haberlerinizi yazarken kimsenin telkini altında kaldınız mı?

*Mustafa Balbay:* Kimsenin telkini ile yazı yazmadım. Yazılarımda teröre övgü yoktur. Hilmi üzkök’ün kimi tutumlarını eleştirdiğim olmuştur. Ama nezaket kuralları içindedir. 15 Temmuz 2007 tarihinde bir toplantı da 45 dakika sohbet ettik. Konuştuklarımız yazılmamak kaydıyla olduğu için açıklamıyorum. Ben farklı niyette bir gazetecilik yapmadım.


*12. MADDE HAKKINI İSTEDİ*

*üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu:* Kişi olarak sormuyorum, gizli belgeler askeri şahıslardan mı geliyordu?

*Mustafa Balbay:* Basın Kanunu’nun 12’inci maddesiyle düzenlenen ‘gazetecinin haber kaynağını açıklama zorunluluğu olmadığı’ maddesinden yararlanma hakkının tanınmasını istiyorum.

*üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu:* Hurşit Tolon ile arkadaşlık şeklinde diyaloğunuz var mıydı?

*Mustafa Balbay:* Hurşit Tolon ile resmi bir ilişkimiz vardı. Emekli Orgeneral şener Eruygur ile de birkaç kez görüştüm.

...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da Baykal'a teşekkür* 


*15.12.2009 / Ayşegül USTA / İSTANBUL, (DHA) / VATAN GZT.*




İKİNCİ Ergenekon Davası'nda örgüt üyesi olduğu iddia edilen ve 2 kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası istemiyle tutuklu yargılanan *Ulusal Sanayici ve İşadamları Derneği* (USİAD) eski Genel Sekreteri* Birol Başaran*, savunmasına başlamadan önce CHP ve CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal'a teşekkür ederek, savunmasını Ergenekon Soruşturması'nda şüpheli olarak tutuklu iken kanser rahatsızlığı nedeniyle hayatını kaybeden *Kuddusi Okkır*, Konya'da yapılan bir operasyonda gözaltına alınıp serbest bırakıldıktan bir süre sonra hayatını kaybeden *Uçkun Geray* ile Ergenekon Soruşturması kapsamında evi aranan ve bir süre önce hayatını kaybeden *Türkan Saylan*'a ithaf etti.

Savunmasını sunum eşiliğinde yapan Birol Başaran ilk teşekkürünü partisi CHP'ye yapmak istediğini belirtti. Birol Başaran, _"Bu davaranışım belki yanlış anlaşılacak ama sayın Deniz Baykal'ın bu davayı doğru anladığını ve desteğini doğru verdiğini düşünüyorum. Hayatım boyunca Deniz Baykal'a rakip olmama rağmen bu davadaki duruşu nedeniyle teşekkür ediyorum. Bu konuyu ve Deniz Baykal'ı eleştirenlerin aynı 1 Mart tezkeresinde olduğu gibi mahcup olacaklarını düşünüyorum. Bir teşekkür de İstanbul Barosu'na. İstanbul Barosu bu davada destekçi oldu. İstanbul Barosu başkanı Muammer Aydın'a teşekkür ediyorum. Avukatlarıma, aileme ve dostlarıma da teşekkür ediyorum"_ dedi.

ODTü Makine Mühendisliği bölümünden mezun olduğunu, çeşitli kurumlarda çalıştığını ve bu kurumlarda halen kullanılan bilgisayar sistemelerini kurduğunu anlatan Birol Başaran daha sonra arkadaşları ile birlikte kendi şirketini kurarak bir çok devlet kurumu ve özel sektörde de bilgisayar sistemlerini kurduğunu söyledi.


*2005'DE ADD'DEN AYRILDIM*

1997'de CHP'ye, 2000'de de Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği'ne (ADD) üye olduğunu belirtten Birol Başaran, kişisel nedenlerden dolayı 2005'de Kadıköy şube başkanı iken ADD'den ayrıldığını Birol Başaran bu tarihten sonra ADD'nin kapısından içeri girmediğini söyledi. 

8 şubat 2008'de ADD tarafından Marmara üniversitesi'nde düzenelenen *'Hukuk ve Siyaset Okulu'* konulu panele konuşmacı olarak katıldığını belirten Birol Başaran, _"Bu panelden bir kaç gün sonra bazı medya kuruluşlarında benimle ilgili spekülasyonlar yapıldı. 16 şubat 2008'de bu konuya ilişkin şener Eruygur ile bir telefon görüşmesi yaptım. 18 şubat 2008'de hakkımda ilk dinleme kararı çıktı. Hayatım buradan başlıyor benim için"_ dedi.


*SAVCILAR SİYASETİ üğRENSİNLER*

Evinde, iş yerinde ve özel işyerinde yapılan aramalarda ele geçirilen belgeleri savunması esnasında tek tek ele alan Birol Başaran üzerinde CHP yazan bir dökümanda örgüt kelimesinin geçtiğini bu kelimenin savcılar tarafından terör örgütü olarak algılandığını sözlerine ekleyen Birol Başaran şunları söyledi:

_"Biz CHP'de 'örgüt' deriz. ürgüt burada parti örgütü anlamına gelir. Ama savcılar için 'örgüt', 'terör örgütü' demek. Savcılar siyasete çok uzaklar anladığım kadarı ile madem ki siyasetin içine bu kadar giriyorlar, il ya da en azından bir ilçe toplantısına gidip siyaset öğrenseler iyi olur. Adalete çok uzak bir insanım. 50 yıllık yaşamımda hiç işim düşmedi ama şöyle bir kanım vardı. 'Türkiye'de adalet ağır işliyor ama iyi işliyor' Ama işin içine girdikten sonra iyi anladım, bu kadar kötü olduğunu düşünmüyordum. şunu iddia ediyorum ki Türkiye'de herkes Ergenekon'dan tutuklanabilir. İnsanları, bireyleri bu sisteme karşı koruyan bir şey yok."_

*25 HAKİM, 10 SAVCI SUüLU OLDUğUMUZU DüşüNüYOR*

Hakkında verilen tutuklama kararına yaptığı itirazlar nedeniyle dosyasının Beşiktaş'ta bulunan 6 mahkeme tarafından incelendiğini hatırlatan Birol Başaran, _"20-25 hakimin, 10 yakın savcının elinden geçtik. Hepsi bizim suçlu olduğumuzu düşünüyor. Biz suçsuzuz. Bu beni dehşete düşürüyor"_ diye konuştu. 

14 yıl önce yazdığı bir yazının da deliller arasında yer aldığını ifade eden Birol Başaran,_ "İddianamede ne zaman örgüt üyesi olduğum, beni kimin örgüte aldığı belirtilmemiş. Doğuştan mı Ergenekon örgütü üyesi oldum? Ben 1995'de bu suçu işlemişim. Geriye dönük benim bütün hayatıma bakıyorlar ve getirip buraya koyuyorlar"_ dedi.

2001'de CHP Genel Başkanlığı'na adaylığını koyduğunu insanlara kendisini tanıtmak için de broşür bastırttığını anlatan Birol Başaran, "_Bu broşürde Bekir Coşkun, İlhan Selçuk, Erol Manisalı ve Mustafa Balbay'ı sevdiğim köşe yazarları olarak yazdım. Bu nasıl terör örgütü suçu oluyor. Bu yazarları seviyorum diyorum. Kuvvetli suç şüphesi deniyor. şener Eruygur'u tanınmam, ADD'de çalışmam USİAD'da çalışmam CHP'li olmam suç unsuru diye algılanıyor"_ diye konuştu.


Birol Başaran, 4 Temmuz 2008 günü tutuklanmıştı. İkinci Ergenekon İddianamesi'nde Birol Başaran için şu suçlamalar var:

* ürgütün sivil toplum kuruluşlarının sevk ve organizesi içinde etkin görevlerde bulundu.

* Ticari şirketi vasıtasıyla Ergenekon tarafından desteklenen gazete ve derneklere maddi yardımlarda bulundu.

* ürgüte finansal olarak da katkı sağladığı.

* Darbeye teşvik amaçıyla ADD'nin düzenlediği toplantılarda yürütme organını devirmeye teşebbüs amaçlı eylem ve fiillerde bulundu.

* Bir dönem CHP genel başkanlığına adaylığını koyduğu ve CHP'de söz sahibi olabilmek için faaliyetlerde bulundu.

* Siyasi partileri yönlendirme ve siyasi portreleri önceden belirleme amacıyla örgütsel çalışma yaptı.

* Devlete olan vergi borçlarını rüşvet vermek suretiyle azalttı.

* Birçok dernek ve vakıfa örgütün faaliyetleri doğrultusunda aylık düzenli maddi yardımlar yaptı.

* Devlete olan vergi borçlarını rüşvet vermek suretiyle azalttı. 


...

----------


## bozok

*33 er dosyası Ergenekon savcılarında mı?* 

*16.12.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Savcılıktan açıklama geldi* 

Bingöl'de 24 Mayıs 1993 tarihinde acemi eğitimlerinin ardından birliklerinden dönerken uğradıkları hain saldırıda şehit olan 33 erle ilgili Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'nın herhangi bir çalışma yapmadığı açıklandı. 

16 yıl önce 33 erin şehit edilmesiyle sonuçlanan terör saldırısıyla ilgili bir süre önce Van'da yapılan bir ihbar üzerine Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'nın bir soruşturma başlattığını belirten bir savcılık yetkilisi, bu soruşturmanın halen devam ettiğini, bu soruşturma kapsamında saldırıdan kurtulan bazı askerlerin ifadelerine başvurulmuş olabileceğini söyledi. 


...

----------


## bozok

*MİT'ten Sincan hakimine büyük suçlama*

*16.12.2009 / HüRİYET GZT.*

*MİT, kendisini suçlayan Sincan Hakimi Kaçmaz'ı bir hafta aradan sonra yalanladı. Kaçmaz'ı ikinci kez yalanlayan MİT, Kaçmaz'ı hukuk ilkelerini hiçe saymakla suçladı.*


Sincan Hakimi Osman Kaçmaz ile Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı arasındaki savaş giderek şiddetleniyor. MİT, kendilerini eski bir suçluya istihbaratçı kimliği vermekle itham eden Hakim Kaçmaz'ı yalanladı. 

*İşte MİT'in açıklaması.*

_"Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Osman Kaçmaz’ın basına yansıyan beyanları ile gündeme gelen İzzet Karadağ, kurumumuzca tanınmamaktadır._

_Bu itibarla anılana MİT kimliği verilmesi gibi teamül dışı uygulamada bulunulması mümkün değildir._ 

_Kendisini kurum ile bağlantılı göstererek çıkar sağlama girişimleri sıkça karşılaşılan vakalardır._ 

_Hal böyle iken, mesnetsiz iddia ve şayiaların özellikle somut delilleri esas alması gereken şahıs ve kurumlarca doğru kabul edilerek kamuoyuna yansıtılması üzüntü vericidir."_ 


*MİT-KAüMAZ-EMİNAğAOğLU üüGENİ*

Sincan Hakimi Kaçmaz ile MİT arasındaki savaş, ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu'nun davasıyla ilgili dosyayı değerlendirirken Türkiye İletişim Başkanlığı'na baskın yapılması emrini vermesiyle başladı.

MİT, ülkedeki tüm gizli dinlemelerin kayıtlarının tutulduğu kurumda yapılacak incelemenin ulusal güvenliğe zarar vereceği açıklamasını yaptı.

Kaçmaz ise Telekomikasyon İletişim Daire Başkanlığı'ndaki arama kararıyla ilgili, kendisinin görevlendirdiği Sulh Ceza mahkemesine ve bilirkişilerinee baskı yaptığı iddiasıyla MİT Müsteşarı Emre Taner ve MİT Hukuk Müşaviri A.B. hakkında işlem yapılmasını istedi.

MİT bir açıklama yaparak mahkemeye kasım ayından yapılan ve soruşturmaya gerekçe olarak gösterilen ziyaretin nezaket amaçlı olduğunu duyurdu. Bu açıklamaya Osman Kaçmaz'dan cevap gecikmedi ve MİT'i yalanladı. 


*MİT'E KARADAğ SUüLAMASI*

Adalet Bakanlığı’nın raporu üzerine hakkında *“görevi kötüye kullanma”* ve *“soruşturmanın gizliliğini ihlal”* suçlarından iddianame hazırlanan Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Osman Kaçmaz, geçen hafta cuma günü (12 Aralık) Ankara 7. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde savunma yaptı. Kaçmaz, adliyeye gelişi sırasında çok çarpıcı iddialarda bulundu:

_“Ben 3-4 gün önce suç duyurusunda bulundum. Benim, mahkeme olarak yağma suçundan 10 yıl hapis cezası verdiğim bir sanık... İzzet Karadağ ismi. şu anda da aranıyor. Tesadüfen öğrendim onu. Bir avukata giderek, bir MİT mensubu olduğunu söylediği Hakan isimli biri ’gel seni bundan kurtaracağız. Bir yere silah gömeceğiz, askeri mühimmat gömeceğiz. Bunu, seni yakaladığımızda ’Osman Kaçmaz’ın talebi doğrultusunda gömdük ’ dersin’ demiş. Bunu avukata anlatıyor. Avukat da ’böyle bir şey olmaz’ diyor. Fakat işin garip tarafı bir hafta sonra İzzet Karadağ adlı şahıs, avukata ’Benim size söylediğim gibi geldiler, kimliğimi de değiştirdiler. Zaten Osman Kaçmaz’la ilgili bir sürü şey yaptık. Bundan sonra da yapmaya devam edeceğiz’ gibi şeyler duyunca suç duyurusunda bulundum. Ben şimdi buradan MİT yetkililerine, emniyet istihbarat teşkilatına sesleniyorum. Lütfen bu İzzet Karadağ’ı yakalayın. Yakalayın da gerçekler ortaya çıksın. Yoksa gerçekten vahim şeyler olacak bu ülkede.”_ 

Bu iddialara MİT yanıtı ise bugün geldi. MİT, *"Osman Kaçmaz’ın basına yansıyan beyanları ile gündeme gelen İzzet Karadağ, kurumumuzca tanınmamaktadır.*

*Bu itibarla anılana MİT kimliği verilmesi gibi teamül dışı uygulamada bulunulması mümkün değildir"* açıklaması ile Sincan Hakimini yalanladı.

...

----------


## bozok

*üNDER AYTAü ERGENEKONCU MU*



*16.12.2009*


ünce olayı anlatalım…

23 Nisan 2006 tarihli Hürriyet Gazetesi’nin 26. sayfasında Gülden Aydın imzalı bir haber yayınlandı. Haberde *AKP üorum milletvekili A. Yüksel Kavuştu, AKP Ardahan Milletvekili Kenan Altun ve AKP Yozgat milletvekili Mehmet Erdemir’in 2003 yılı Ekim ayında Hacıbayram Mescidi’nde Nur Cemaati liderlerinden Mustafa Sungur ile yaptığı görüşme* anlatılıyordu. Haber bir istihbarat raporuna dayanıyordu. Raporda görüşme fotoğraflar ile kanıtlanmıştı.

Gülden Aydın, raporda yer alan fotoğrafları AKP milletvekillerine gösteriyor ve AKP milletvekilleri olayı doğruluyordu.

*Vakit haberi Ergenekon’a yıktı*
Dün Vakit Gazetesi bu haberi hatırlatarak *“Ergenekon Hürriyet’i kullanmış”* başlıklı bir haber yayınladı. Haberde Aydın’ın haberinin kaynağının Ergenekon olduğu, haberi Ergenekoncular’ın Hürriyet’e sızdırdığı anlatıldı. Bu iddia Vakit’ten başlayarak pek çok haber kaynağında yayınlandı.

Hürriyet muhabiri Gülden Aydın bugün bu iddialar karşısında belki de hiç istemeyerek haber kaynağını açıkladı. Aydın’a bu istihbarat raporunu sızdıran kişi Polis Akademisi üğretim üyesi ve Taraf gazetesi yazarı Doç. Dr. ünder Aytaç’tan başkası değildi.

Utah’tan yayınlanan belgelerle adı gündeme gelen Emrullah Uslu ile yakın ilişkisi olan ve adı sık sık Fethullah Gülen Cemaati ile anılan Aytaç, Aydın’a istihbarat raporunu sızdırmıştı. Ergenekon Davası sürecinde AKP muhaliflerine sık sık *“Ergenekoncu”* suçlamasında bulunan Aytaç, Taraf’ın henüz yayına başlamadığı dönemde sızdırdığı rapor nedeniyle gündeme geldi.

*Neden sızdırdı?*
Peki Aytaç, Said-i Nursi’nin öğrencisi, Nur Cemaati’nin efsane ismi Mustafa Sungur’u ve AKP’li vekilleri zor durumda bırakacak böyle belgelerin neden haber yapılmasını istedi?

Yoksa Aytaç Nur Cemaati’na ve AKP’ye karşı yapılan bir planın parçası mıydı?

Bu konuda üç tez var…

*İlki* herkesin aklına gelen tez. Aytaç’ın AKP ve Nur Cemaati’ne karşı bir örgütlenmenin parçası olduğu, cemaati ve AKP’yi bitirmek için yapılan planlarda çalıştığı tezi. Bu tezin doğrulanma ihtimali oldukça zayıf görünüyor.

*İkinci tez* ise Mustafa Sungur ile ilgili. Sungur, Said-i Nursi’nin öğrencisi ve Fethullah Gülen’e her zaman sıcak mesajlar gönderen bir isim. Ancak Sungur, Fethullah Gülen Cemaati’nin üyesi değil. *Nur Cemaati’nin Meşveret Grubu*’ndan olan Sungur aynı zamanda cemaat ile rekabet eden bir Nurcu grubun lideri. Grup özellikle Rusya ve Kafkasya’daki örgütlenmesi ile dikkat çekiyor. Nur Cemaati’ne eğitimle yaygınlaşmayı öneren ilk kişi olan Mustafa Sungur’un yayılma modeli de eğitim kuruluşlarına dayanıyor. Said-i Nursi’nin Ruslar’a esir düştüğü Rusya Kostroma’da yapılan *Said-i Nursi Camii* de Mustafa Sungur Grubu’na ait. Aytaç’ın Gülen cemaati ile olan ilişkilerine dayanarak, bu raporu sızdırıp Gülen Cemaati’nin bir rakibini zor durumda bırakmaya çalıştığı iddialar arasında.

*En çok kabul gören ihtimal*
*üçüncü tez* ise en kabul göreni. Raporun sızdırıldığı tarih 2006 Mart. Türkiye seçim sürecine girmiş durumda. 2003 yılına ait görüşmenin 3 yıl bekletilerek seçim döneminde ortaya çıkarılması *AKP içi hesaplar* ile ilgili. Nitekim fotoğrafları yayınlanan 3 isim de şu an AKP milletvekili değil. Daha önce Anavatan’a geçen Mehmet Erdemir’in yanı sıra diğer *AKP’li vekillerin de üzerleri 2007 seçimlerinde çizildi*. İşte Aytaç’ın bu *hesaplaşma* nedeniyle görüntüleri sızdırdığı bir diğer iddia.

Tüm bu iddiaların cevabı yargıda ortaya çıkacak. üünkü Polis Akademisi üyesi, Kültür Bakanlığı Danışmanı ünder Aytaç’ın gizli devlet raporunu basına sızdırdığı Hürriyet Muhabirinin ifadesi ile ortaya çıktı.

Aytaç’ın raporu neden sızdırdığı artık yargının konusu.


*Barış Terkoğlu
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Yarbay Ali Tatar intihar etti* 



*ERGENEKON Soruşturması kapsamında Poyrazköy'de ele geçirilen belgelere ilişkin gözaltına alınıp tutuklanan ve itiraz üzerine serbest bırakılan Deniz Yarbay Ali Tatar intihar etti.*

*20.12.2009 / DHA / VATAN GZT.* 

ERGENEKON Soruşturması kapsamında Poyrazköy'de ele geçirilen belgelere ilişkin gözaltına alınıp tutuklanan ve itiraz üzerine serbest bırakılan Deniz Yarbay Ali Tatar, polisler kendisini tekrar gözaltına almaya gelince Beykoz'daki Deniz Kuvvetleri'ne ait lojmanda dün tabancasıyla intihar etti.

...

----------


## bozok

*İmralı, Ergenekon ve TİB* 


*Yavuz Semerci*
*gazeteport.com*
*19.12.2009* 




Abdullah ücalan’ın, emir telakki edilen ve her daim dinlenen tavsiyelerde bulunması sizi şaşırtıyor mu?

Beni şaşırtmıyor.

*Silahla sağlanan siyasi mevzilerin legal kullanıcıları örgütün lider kadrosuna başkaldıramaz.* Kaldıran tasfiye olur. *Söz konusu siyasi hareketin kuracağı her yeni partinin kıblesi İmralı’dır.* Ahmet Türk’ün “Sayın Abdullah ücalan da TBMM’den istifa etmemizi istemedi” sözü bir itiraf değil, Türk kamuoyunu hazırlamaya yönelik bilinçli bir söylemdir. *“Devekuşu gibi kafanızı kuma gömmeyin. Sizin terörist başı dediğiniz kişi bizim liderimizdir. Artık hiçbir şeyden korkmuyoruz. Bu sözümü kurulacak yeni partiyi kapatmak için kullansanız da fark etmez”* demenin Türkçesidir. Bu satırları eleştirmek veya övmek için değil, durum tespiti acısından yazıyorum. Açılımda muhatap bellidir. İster kullan istersen sırt çevir!

***

Anladık. Resmen öğrendik. Talimat, tavsiye, yaklaşım, stratejinin ana hatları İmralı’dan geliyor. Korkum, bu mesajı getirip götürenlerin hata yapması! Ben avukatları yeminli tercüman gibi görüyorum. Apo, “Söyleyin onlara TBMM’de siyaset yapmaya devam etsinler” yerine* “etmesinler”* demişse ne olacak? En erken düzeltme bir haftaya sonraya kalır. Sorumluluğu çok ağır yanlış anlamanın. şöyle bir şey yapsak, kurulacak partinin bir sözcüsü doğrudan İmralı görüşmecisi olarak atansa. Biz de gözlerimizi kapatsak. Haftada iki kere İmralı’ya gitse… Daha iyi bir iletişim kurulsa… Hatta devletin bir görevlisi de görüşmeyi kayıtlara geçirse… ücalan’ın da teyit etmesi kaydıyla kayıtlar yeni kurulacak partiye elden ulaştırılsa… Biliyorum pek çoğunuz olur mu böyle şey diyorsunuz… Peki olmaz ise olan ne?

***

Neyse neremiz doğru ki tadında bir yazıya başladık, devam edelim.

Beni asıl şaşırtan güncel gelişme, bizzat Başbakan tarafından atanan Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanı *Fethi şimşek’in herkesin gözünün içine baka, baka yalan söylediğinin ortaya çıkmasıdır.* Yargıtay Birinci Başkanlığı’nın dinlenmediği açıklaması meğer yalanmış. Meğer *“teknik nedenle dinleyemedik”* denilen santral 3 ay boyunca dinlenmiş. TİB’de konuya ilişkin inceleme yapan teknik ekibin raporunda *“Yargıtay Başkanlığı’na ait telefon hakkında verilen iletişimin tespiti, kayda alınması, detay sorgularının yapılması, tedbirinin kaldırılmasına ilişkin talimat, usul ve yasaya aykırı bulunmaktadır”* deniliyor. Bu kadar önemli bir yerin başında yalancı birinin başkan olarak kalması mümkün mü?

***

Ergenekon davası konusunda neden kalem oynatmadığımı soranlara da birkaç cümle etmeliyim. Bildiğim tek şey var: *İçeride yatanların bir tanesi bile bu ülkede darbe yapacak yetenek, kabiliyet ve sorumluluk sahibi olarak gözükmüyor.* Teneke çalıp, gürültü yapacak nitelikte pek çoğu. Ancak davanın özünü darbe oluşturuyorsa, içeride yatanlar en fazla bu filmin figüranları olmaktan suçlanır. Figüranlardan esas oğlan yaratmaya çalışıyoruz gibi geliyor bana. İşin özü pek çoğunun linç kampanyasına kurban olduğunu düşünüyorum.

***

*İki küçük düzeltme: Bu hafta yazdığım yazılarda özü değiştirmeyen iki hata vardı. Birincisi Doğan Grubu’nun reklam pastasındaki payını yanlışlıkla yüzde 57 yazdım. 47 olacaktı. (Doğan Grubu kaynakları paylarının yüzde 41 olduğunu belirtiyor) Ayrıca TEKEL yazısında BAT’ın Camel’i ürettiği bilgisi yanlıştı. Düzeltir özür dilerim.* 

...

----------


## bozok

*Suikast düzenleyeceği iddia edilen komutan cenazede*

*21.12.2009 / MİLLİYET GZT.*



Hakkındaki tutuklama kararını duyunca intihar eden Deniz Yarbayın cenaze törenine hakkında suikast planı hazırladığı öne sürülen komutan ve eşi de katıldı

İstanbul’da intihar eden *Deniz Yarbay Ali Tatar*’ın cenazesi Ankara’da toprağa verildi.



Kocatepe Camisindeki cenaze törenine Yarbay Tatar’ın eşi Nilüfer, kızı Gökçen, annesi Satı Tatar, kardeşleri ve yakınlarının yanı sıra Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral Eşref Uğur Yiğit ile Genelkurmay İkinci Başkan Yardımcısı Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı da katıldı.



üğle namazının ardından Tatar için cenaze namazı kılındı. Tatar’ın cenazesi Karşıyaka Mezarlığında toprağa verildi.

Bu arada, Yarbay Ali Tatar’ın eşi Nilüfer Tatar, Kocatepe Camisine gelişi ve taziyeleri kabulü sırasında eşinin, onuruyla öldüğünü belirterek, *"Hiçbirinde gerçek belge yok. Askeriyeye komplo kuruyorlar"* dedi.

Tatar’ın halasının oğlu Hasan Açık, olay günü Yarbay Tatar’ın, evine gelen savcı ve polislere, *"bunalımda olduğunu, hastaneye gitmek istediğini"* söylediğini, görevlilerin buna izin vermediğini öne sürdü. Yarbay Tatar’ın kız kardeşi Hürriyet ünver ise "Kardeşimin madalyalarını kıskandılar" diye konuştu.

...

----------


## bozok

*CHP 'Ergenekon Erzincan'a el koydu* 




*21.12.2009 - 10:23 / gazeteport.com*

*CHP İzmir Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin, Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında, İsmailağa Cemaati ve Fethullah Gülen soruşturması başlattıkları iddia edilen ve Erzurum'da tutuklu bulunan 3 MİT mensubu ile görüşme yaptı. üç askeri personelle de görüşme yapan Ersin açıklama yapmadan Erzincan'dan ayrıldı.* 


*ERZURUM -* Görüşmesinde, MİT görevlileri hakkında dişe dokunur bir suçlamanın olmadığını öğrendiğini belirten Ersin, *''Onlar, Ergenekon örgütü ile bağlantılı olduğu iddiası üzerine gözaltına alınıp, tutuklanıyorlar. Bir de Albay Dursun üiçek'e ait olduğu ileri sürülen, İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem planı kapsamında, bu planı uygulamaya geçirdikleri ileri sürülüyor''* dedi.


*YAPILAN İşLEM HUKUKA AYKIRI* 
MİT binasına 20-30 polisle baskın yapılmasının ve MİT Erzincan şube Başkanı ile 2 personelinin gözaltına alınıp tutuklanmasının, 2937 sayılı MİT yasasının 26. ve 27. maddesine aykırı olduğunu belirten Ersin, şunları kaydetti: 


*''MİT personeli hakkında soruşturma, tutuklama gibi işlemler yapılacaksa mutlaka Başbakanın onayı gerekir. Maalesef, Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı bu gerekleri yerine getirmeden, paldır küldür baskın yapıyor ve MİT Başkanı ile 2 personelinin önce gözaltına alınıp sonra da tutuklanmasını sağlıyor. Bu tamamen yasaya aykırı bir durumdur. Hele hele hukukçu bir kişinin dağ kanunlarını uygulaması söz konusu olamaz. Burası Türkiye, hukuk devleti. Herkes kanuna bağlıdır ve saygılı olmak zorundadır. Yasalara aykırı işlem yapmak kimsenin haddi değildir. Dolayısıyla yapılan işlemin doğru olmadığını düşünüyorum.''* 


Görüşmesinde, MİT görevlileri hakkında dişe dokunur bir suçlamanın olmadığını öğrendiğini belirten Ersin, *''Onlar, Ergenekon örgütü ile bağlantılı olduğu iddiası üzerine gözaltına alınıp, tutuklanıyorlar. Bir de Albay Dursun üiçek'e ait olduğu ileri sürülen, İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem planı kapsamında, bu planı uygulamaya geçirdikleri ileri sürülüyor''* dedi. 


MİT Erzincan Bölge Başkanının 1 Temmuz'da Ankara'dan Erzincan'a tayin edildiğini hatırlatan Ahmet Ersin, *''İki ay ailesini yerleştirmekle geçmiş ve bir ay sonra bu olay başına geldi. Bu kadar kısa sürede Ergenekon örgütü ya da İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planının uygulamaya geçilmesinin söz konusu olması mümkün değildir''* diye konuştu. 


Ersin, uyduruk bir takım itirafçı ve gizli tanıklarla, toplumun en dürüst, namuslu insanlarının Ergenekon suçlamalarıyla cezaevlerinde çürümeye terk edildiğini savunarak, *''şimdiye kadar yaşanan buydu. Bugün yaptığım görüşmelerde, aldığım izlenimler neticesinde Erzincan'da ve Erzurum'da yapılanların bundan farklı olmadığını gördüm''* dedi. 



*2 SUBAY VE BİR ASTSUBAYI ASKERİ CEZAEVİNDE ZİYARET ETTİ*
CHP İzmir Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin, ''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında tutuklu bulunan 2 subay ve bir astsubayı askeri cezaevinde ziyaret etti. Tutuklu askeri personelle yaklaşık 1 saat 10 dakikalık görüşme yapan Ersin, daha sonra gazetecilere açıklama yapmadan ayrıldı. 
 

*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*Mahkeme 3 eski kuvvet komutanının ifadesini istedi* 



*21.12.2009 - 21:01 / gazeteport.com*


*İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasına bakan mahkeme heyeti, eski kuvvet komutanları emekli Orgeneraller Aytaç Yalman, İbrahim Fırtına ve emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek'in soruşturma kapsamında alınan ifadelerinin savcılıktan istenilmesine karar verdi.* 


*İSTANBUL-* İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada verilen aranın ardından mahkeme heyeti tarafından alınan ara kararlar, üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu tarafından açıklandı. 


Buna göre, mahkeme heyeti, tutuklu sanık emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur'un, tutuklu sanık Mustafa Koç ve tutuksuz sanık emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon'un da avukatlarının taleplerini dikkate alarak, Beşiktaş'ta görevli İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nca bir soruşturma kapsamında şüpheli olarak ifadelerine başvurulan Aytaç Yalman, İbrahim Fırtına ve üzden ürnek'in ifade suretlerinin incelenmek üzere istenmesine, gelecek ifadeler üzerinde herhangi bir kısıtlama kararı olup olmadığının sorulmasına karar verdi. 


Tutuklu sanık Adil Serdar Saçan'ın avukatlarının talebi doğrultusunda, TüBİTAK Gebze Başkanlığı'na yazı yazılmasını kararlaştıran mahkeme heyeti, CD'lerin oluşturma tarihi ve hangi bilgisayar tarafından yazıldığının tespiti konusunda, bilirkişilik yapacak bilirkişi listesinin gönderilmesinin istenilmesine, cevap geldiğinde ilgili bilirkişilerin mahkeme kalemine çağrılarak, yemin ettirilip talep doğrultusunda rapor hazırlamalarını kararlaştırdı. 


Mahkeme heyeti, tutuklu sanık Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal'ın avukatının talepleri üzerine, UYAP sistemi kullanılarak video konferans sistemiyle hastanede olan sanığın savunmasının alınabilmesi için Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na yazı yazılmasını hükme bağladı. 


Tutuklu sanık Cengiz Köylü'nün talebi doğrultusunda, MİT Müsteşarlığı'na yazı yazılmasını kararlaştıran mahkeme heyeti, İP/Karargah Evleri'ne ilişkin bilgilerin MİT Müsteşarlığına hangi tarihte ve ne şekilde gönderildiğinin sorulmasına ve ayrıca bilgi notunun dijital kaydının CD ortamında gönderilmesinin istenilmesine karar verdi. 


Ahmet Hurşit Tolon'un avukatının talebi doğrultusunda İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na yazı yazılmasını karara bağlayan mahkeme heyeti, sanığın daha önce mahkemeye gönderilen ses kaydı içeren CD ve DVD'ler dışında verilmeyen ses kayıtlarının olduğunun belirtilmesi nedeniyle, sanıkla ilgili içeriğinde başka ses kaydı bulunan CD ve DVD'lerin olup olmadığının sorulmasını kararlaştırdı. 


Mahkeme heyeti, tutuklu sanık Tuncay üzkan'ın bugünkü oturumda iddianamede suçlandığı konularla ilgili gerekli açıklamalar bulunmadığını belirterek, iddia makamının, suçlandığı konular hakkında açıklama yapmasını istediğini hatırlattı. 


Mahkeme Heyeti, iddia makamının, bu oturumda açıklamayı gerektirir bir hususun olmadığını, tüm açıklamaların iddianamede dile getirildiğini beyan ettiğine dikkati çekerek, buna göre iddianamenin bu haliyle mahkemece kabul edilip sanığa hem tebliğ edildiği, hem de huzurda tanıklara ve müdafilerine beyan ve talepleri doğrultusunda okunduğu, bu şekilde sanık ile ilgili suçlamaların iddianame doğrultusunda açıklığa kavuştuğu anlaşıldığından, mahkemece başka bir açıklamaya gerek duyulmadığı kaydedildi.


Tuncay üzkan'ın talebi doğrultusunda, İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü'ne müzekkere yazılmasını kararlaştıran mahkeme heyeti, sanığın teknik takibe alınıp alınmadığı ve kendisiyle ilgili gizli soruşturmacı atanıp atanmadığının sorulmasına hükmetti. 



*MAHKEME, MİLLETVEKİLLERİ HAKKINDAKİ TALEBİ REDDETTİ* 
Mahkeme Heyeti, bu celsede duruşmaya katılan ve sorulduğunda Meclis'in muhtelif komisyonlarında görevli olduklarını, gözlemci sıfatıyla duruşmada bulunduklarını beyan eden milletvekilleriyle ilgili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel'in ''Milletvekilleri hakkında gereğinin yapılması için duruşma tutanaklarının Meclis Başkanlığı'na gönderilmesi'' yönündeki talebini reddederek, milletvekilleri konusunda bu aşamada herhangi bir işlem yapılmasına yer olmadığına karar verdi. 


Sanıkların tutukluluk hallerinin devamını kararlaştıran mahkeme heyeti, duruşması yarın saat 09.30'a erteledi. 


*(AA)* 


...

----------


## bozok

*2. tutuklama ile gelen intihar eşi isyan ettirdi* 


**
**
*20.12.2009 - 14:23 / gazeteport.com*


*''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında, amirallere suikast yapacak iddiaları üzerine bir süre tutuklu kaldıktan sonra itiraz üzerine serbest bırakılan Deniz Yarbay Ali Tatar, hakkında yeniden yakalama emri çıkarılmasına ilişkin tebligatı aldıktan sonra intihar etti. Yarbay'ın eşine son sözünün "Hoşçakalın" olduğu belirtildi.*

*O komutan cenazeye geldi*

*İSTANBUL -* 7 Aralıkta Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'nde '*'Ergenekon''* soruşturması kapsamında amirallere suikast düzenleyecek grup içinde bulundukları iddiasıyla tutuklanan Deniz Yarbay Tatar, avukatlarının itirazı üzerine *3 gün önce serbest bırakıldı.* Savcılığın talebi üzerine hakkında yeniden yakalama emri çıkarılan Deniz Yarbay Tatar'a, mahkemenin kararı, üsküdar Beylerbeyi'ndeki Astsubay Hazırlama Okulu tesislerindeki lojmanında dün tebliğ edildi. 


Tebligatın ardından *Deniz Yarbay Tatar, evinde silahıyla başına bir el ateş ederek intihar etti.* Deniz Yarbay Tatar için Karacaahmet'teki Cemevi'nde bir tören düzenlendi.

*ERGENEKON'DA İNTİHAR EDEN YARBAYA SAYGI DURUşU* 

*CEMEVİNDEKİ TüRENDE SAVCIYI SUüLADI*
Yarbay Ali Tatar için dün Karacaahmet Cemevi’nde tören düzenlendi. Yarbay Ali Tatar için dün cemevinde düzenlenen cenaze törenine silah arkadaşları da katıldı. Karacaahmet Cemevi’nde dün ikinci vakti düzenlenen cenaze törenine katılan Ali Tatar’ın eşi Nilüfer Tatar, "K*ocamın katili Savcı Süleyman Pehlivan Bu isimi aklımdan silmeyeceğim. Kocamı elimden aldı, şimdi ifadeye alsın"* dedi. Anne Satı Tatar da törene katılan komutanlara sarılarak, *“Benim oğlum da sizin gibi askerdi”* diye ağladı. Kardeşi Ahmet Tatar da tören boyunca gözyaşlarını tutamadı. Tatar, bugün Ankara Kocatepe Camii’nde düzenlenen törenden sonra toprağa verilecek. 


*SON SüZü “HOşüAKALIN”*
Yarbay Ali Tatar’ın yakınları, *“Cuma günü eşine psikolojisinin bozulduğunu söyledi. Psikologdan, pazartesi gününe randevu almışlar. Cumartesi günü de yakalama talimat gelince psikolojisi bozulmuş, intihar etmiş”* dediler.

Adının açıklanmasını istemeyen bir akrabası, cumartesi günü yaşadıkları şoku şöyle anlattı: *“Cuma akşamı bir celp geldi. Yakalama kararıymış. Tekrar mahkemeye gitmesi gerekiyormuş. Ali Tatar, çok üzüldü. Zaten bunalımdaydı. Daha önce ağabeyine, ‘üocuklarım size emanet. Hiç bir suçum yok. Benimle uğraşıyorlar’ diyordu.* 

*İntiharı kafasına koymuş gibiydi. Cumartesi günü, saat 11.00’de onu mahkemeye götürecektik. Eşi, yakınları da birlikte gidecekti. 10.30 gibi evden çıkmadan önce, ‘Midem çok kötü oldu. Banyoya gitmek istiyorum’ dedi. Banyoya girdikten sonra silah sesi geldi. Kapıyı açık bırakmıştı. Koştuk, kanlar içinde yerde yatıyordu. Henüz ölmemişti. Karısına, ‘Hoşçakalın’ dedi. Hastaneye kaldırırken yolda yaşamını yitirdi.”* 


Tatar, MİT ve İstanbul Emniyeti’ne gelen bir ihbar postasıyla başlatılan *“Amirallere suikast”* soruşturması kapsamında geçen 7 Aralık’ta Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’nde üzel Yetkili İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı’na ifade verdi. Ali Tatar kendisi ile aynı soruşturmada ifade veren *Teğmen Sezgin Demirel ile birlikte nöbetçi 10’uncu Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce tutuklandı. Yarbay Tatar’ın avukatı nöbetçi 11’inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne itiraz etti. Mahkeme, 16 Aralık’ta Tatar’ın tahliyesine karar verdi*. Savcının itirazı üzerine bu kez mahkeme, 18 Aralık’ta Tatar hakkında yakalama kararı çıkardı. Yarbay Tatar, yakalanıp gözaltına alınacak, yakalama kararının yüzüne okunmasının ardından cezaevine gönderilecekti. Tatar’ın öldüğüne dair belgenin savcılığa ulaşmasının ardından hakkındaki kovuşturma düşecek. 


*üü SIR üLüM*
Ergenekon soruşturması sürecinde, kritik noktalarda bulunan üç önemli isim intihar etmişti. 


*EMEKLİ ALBAY ABDULKERİM KIRCI*
İtirafçı eski PKK’lı terörist Abdülkadir Aygan’ın güneydoğudaki faili meçhullerin sorumlusu olarak gösterdiği asit kuyularına insanları atan kişi olarak işaret ettiği Jitemci Emekli Albay Abdülkerim Kırcı, Ankara Güvercinlik’te askeri lojmanlarda 19 Ocak’ta intihar etti. 


*üZEL HAREKAT DAİRE BAşKANI BEHüET OKTAY*
üzel Harekat Dairesi`nin 13 yıllık başkanı Behçet Oktay, 27 şubat’ta tabancasıyla başına ateş ederek intihar etti. Oktay’ın Ergenekon soruşturmasında isminin geçmesi ve bir diziye silah kiralanması nedeniyle hakkında çıkan haberler nedeniyle çok zor günler geçirdiği belirtilmişti. Oktay, Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan İbrahim şahin`in sağ kolu olarak gösteriliyordu. 


*EMEKLİ KURMAY ALBAY ALİ BELGüTAY VARIMLI*
Milli Savunma Bakanlığı Teftiş Başkanlığı da yapan, Ergenekon Davası’nda ifade veren rütbeliler arasında bulunan Emekli Kurmay Albay Ali Bergütay Varımlı, 21 Kasım’da Göztepe’deki evinin 10’uncu katından atlayarak yaşamına son verdi. Varımlı, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri komutanlarından İlhami Erdil’in yargılandığı davada tanıklık yapmıştı. 


*(AA)* 


...

----------


## bozok

*Tehlikeli gidişatın izah edilemez fotoğrafı…* 

Ankara dün *tarihinin en şaşırtıcı cenaze törenine* tanık oldu. Tarihte ilk kez bir komutan,* “kendisine suikast düzenlediği”* iddia edilen bir askerin cenaze törenine katılıp, komutanı olarak merhum askerine karşı* “son vazifesini”* yerine getirdi. Ankara, Ankara olalı böyle garip bir durum görmemişti. şimdi aklı, vicdanı ve memleket sevgisi olan herkes, *bu fotoğrafın ne anlama geldiğini* çözmeye çalışıyor. 


*Bilindiği gibi İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, bir süredir Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral Eşref Uğur Yiğit’e “suikast hazırlığı yaptıkları” öne sürülen bir grup deniz subayı hakkında soruşturma sürdürüyor.*


Soruşturma kapsamında pek çok subayın ifadesi alınırken, bazı subaylar da tutuklandı. Bir kuvvet komutanına suikast düzenlemek hayli ağır ve önemli bir iddia. Dolayısıyla, mantıken ve vicdanen herkes *“savcıların elinde önemli deliller var ki böyle bir soruşturma açılabiliyor ve bu tutuklamalar yapılabiliyor”* diye düşünüp yargılamanın sonucunu beklemekten başka çare göremediler. Benzeri davalarda görüldüğü gibi arap saçına döndürülmüş böyle bir dosyanın içinden mahkeme nasıl çıkacak bilen yok ama ne yapalım, yargıya güvenmekten başka çare de bulunmuyor.


Soruşturma kapsamında daha önce ifadesi alınan, ancak mahkeme tarafından serbest bırakılan *Yarbay Ali Tatar hakkında savcı itirazda bulundu ve bu itirazı dikkate alan mahkeme bu kez tutuklama kararı çıkardı. Karar kendisine tebliğ edilen Yarbay da maalesef Ordu Evi odasına canına kıydı.*


Bu kadar önemli bir konuda bir mahkeme tutukluluk tedbirini gerekli görmezken diğeri nasıl görebiliyor; veya aynı mahkeme birbirine taban tabana zıt iki karara nasıl imza atabiliyor bunu anlamak mümkün değil. Maalesef yargı bu vaziyete düşmüş bulunuyor. Silivri’de devam eden Ergenekon duruşmalarında pek çok sanık, kendisini sorgulayan savcının, sorgu bittikten sonra sanığın yanında hakime telefon açarak, *“şimdi sana birini yolluyorum, gereğini yaparsın”* dediğini anlattılar.


Hatta sanıklardan biri, sorgu sırasında Savcı’nın 19 yaşındaki oğlunun da odada bulunduğunu, babası ifade alırken gencin bilgisayarda oyun oynadığını ve cep telefonundan arkadaşlarına *“Babam sorgu yapıyor”* diye hava attığını anlattı. Bu önemli iddiaya, ismi geçen savcıdan herhangi bir itiraz gelmedi, mahkeme heyeti de sanığın ifadesini öyle dinlemekle yetindi.


Bu ifadelerin hepsi mahkeme tutanaklarında mevcut. Yani, ahbap-çavuş ilişkisi içerisinde yapılmış tutuklamalar var! Kamu görevini *“aile sohbetine”* çevirmiş savcılar var!


Bir savcı bir hakime telefon açıp *“Sana bir sanık yolluyorum”* diye sipariş verebiliyorsa, hakim bağımsızlığı diye bir şeyden söz edilebilir mi? Demek ki yargıda büyük bir ekipler savaşı sürüyor. Hal böyle olunca da *“erken gelen”* tutuklama kararı veriyor veya vermiyor. Gerçekten korkunç bir durum…


Bu tehlikeli alt üst oluş ve çatışma sadece yargının içinde değil. Radikal’in dünkü haberine göre, *“Ergenekon’un Erzurum ayağı”* diye lanse edilen soruşturmada tutuklanan üç MİT görevlisi, TBMM İnsan Hakları Komisyonu üyesi CHP İzmir Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin’e *“Gözaltı olayı sırasında polislerle çatışmanın eşiğine geldik”* demişler. MİT mensuplarının tutuklanması tamamen *“Erzincan”* kod adlı gizli tanığın ifadesine dayanıyor. Bu kişi kimdir, MİT içinde olanları bilebilecek konumda biri midir, yoksa böyle bire kişi hiç mi mevcut değildir bilinmiyor…


Ergenekon soruşturmaları nedeniyle TSK ile yargı ve hükümet arasında belirli bir gerginlik olduğu biliniyordu da, MİT ile Polis’in *“çatışma noktasına geldikleri”* yeni ortaya çıktı. Oysa MİT, Ergenekon konusunda hükümete ve bu soruşturmayı yürüten savcılara yardımcı olmuş kurumların başında geliyordu. Devlet içindeki çatışma hangi boyuta geldi ki AKP hükümetlerinin gelmiş geçmiş en güvendikleri istihbaratçı olan MİT Müsteşarı Emre Taner bile Erzincan’daki olaylar hakkında Başbakan’a *“rahatsızlık”* iletmek durumunda kaldı?


*Bütün bu netameli konuların ve soru işareti ile dolu gelişmelerin üstüne şimdi bir de Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı’nın kendisine “suikast düzenlediği” iddiasıyla hakkında tutuklama kararı çıkarılmış olan Yarbay’ın cenaze törenine katılması eklenmiş bulunuyor.*


İnsan, kendisini öldüreceği tutuklama kararı çıkartacak kadar ciddi delillerle ortaya konulmuş birinin cenaze törenine katılır mı? Katılıyorsa ne düşünülür? Doğal olarak Komutan’ın askerini yakından tanıdığı ve bu iddialara *“inanmadığı”* düşünülür…


*Peki bu durum, hukuk nezdinde ne idüğü belirsiz bir gizli tanığın ifadesinden daha kuvvetli bir karine değil midir?*


Merhum Yarbay’ın acılı eşi *Nilüfer Hanım’ın* feryadına kulak verelim: 


*"Kocam onuruyla öldü. TSK'ya komplo kuruyorlar. Bu komplo 10 yılda hazırlandı. Belli bazı subayların hepsi içeride. 29 kişi boşu boşuna yatıyor. Benim eşim çok çalışkan biriydi. Ellerinde hiçbir belge yokken ikinci tutuklama emri çıkardılar. "*


*Bir sona doğru gidiyoruz. Umarız bu* *“son”**a daha fazla cana mal olmadan ve ülkemiz geri dönülmez bir uçuruma sürüklenmeden ulaşırız.* 




yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com / 22.12.2009

----------


## bozok

*33 ASKER EMRİ UTAH’TAN MI GELDİ?*



*21.12.2009*


Haberimizin başlığını böyle seçmemizin nedenini, yazının sonunda anlayacaksınız. 

Türkiye’de yaşanan dezenformasyon öyle bir raddeye geldi ki; hepsini yakalamak, takip etmek ve karşısında şaşırmamak elde değil. 

İşte size bu dezenformasyonların en çarpıcı örneği…

Geçtiğimiz hafta Türk medyasında 1993 yılında şehit olan askerler ile Ergenekon davası arasında ilişki kuran bir haberler fırtınası esti. Kuşkusuz bunda Reşadiye’de PKK’nın gerçekleştirdiği ancak medyanın bir bölümü tarafından şüphe ile karşılanan saldırının payı vardı.


*Olayı Taraf başlattı*

Konu zaman zaman olaydan sağ kurtulan askerlerin ifadeleri ile gündeme gelse de kuşkusuz medyada fırtınayı başlatan olay 15 Aralık Günü Taraf Gazetesi’nin manşeti idi. Taraf Gazetesi, Ergenekon davası savcılarının 33 erin ölümü ile sonuçlanan olayı araştırdıklarını, olaydan sağ kurtulan 4 askeri de ifade vermeye çağırdıklarını haber veriyordu. Gazete, olay üzerinde yaşanan şüpheyi ise olaydan sağ kurtulan Erdal üzdemir’in ağzından veriyordu.

16 Aralık günü ise Habertürk bir adım daha ileri giderek Ergenekon Savcıları’na ifade veren Erdal üzdemir’in ifadesini ele geçirdiğini açıklıyordu. Habertürk’ün yayınladığı ifadede er üzdemir 33 askerin ölümünde ordunun payı olduğunu anlatıyordu.


*üyle bir röportaj ve ifade yok*

17 Aralık günü Doğan Haber Ajansı’na yansıyan haber fırtınayı tersine çevirdi. Ajansa konuşan Erdal üzdemir, Taraf Gazetesi’ne röportaj vermediğini, gazetenin konuşmayı hayali olarak yazdığını iddia ediyordu. üzdemir Ajans’a* "Bir gazetede birileri söylemediğim şeyleri haber yapıyor. Yazılanlara ben bile şaşırıyorum. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'ne karşıymış gibi gösterilmeye çalışılıyorum”* dedi.

Yine 17 Aralık günü Vatan Gazetesi’nin konu üzerine yazdığı haber olayın bir başka yönünü ortaya çıkardı. Gazete olaydan sağ kurtulan ve birinci derece görgü tanığı olan 5 askere ulaşmıştı. Olaydan sağ kurtulan Adnan Gebeş, Erdem Doğan, Erkan Omay, Osman Partal ve Bünyamin Atlı, şu ana kadar savcılık veya başka bir kurumdan ifade verme yönünde bir çağrı almadıklarını belirttiler.

Kısacası 33 asker olayının Ergenekon davasına dahil edildiği balonu kısa sürede patladı.

Peki, bu fırtınayı kim yarattı? Açık dezenformasyonu kim yarattı?

şimdi sizi bu olayların çok öncesine götürelim.


*Utahlı komiser nereden biliyor*

Tarih 5 Aralık 2009…

Taraf Gazetesi’nin adı Utah’tan sızan ordu belgeleri ile gündeme gelen ve Odatv’nin yaptığı haberler ve fikr-i takibi ile Türkiye’ye getirilen yazarı Emrullah Uslu, 33 asker olayını o gün yazısına konu ediyor.

Emrullah Uslu yazısında bugüne kadar basın tarihinde yazılmamış iddiaları gündeme getiriyor. 

Bu arada hatırlatalım Emrullah Uslu, Utah’tan 8 senelik çalışmalarını noktalaması için geri çağrıldığında tayini Bingöl Terörle Mücadele şubesi’ne komiser olarak çıkıyordu.

Uslu o güne kadar bilinenlerin aksine 33 askerin şehit edilmesi olayı duyulduğunda askerlerin saatlerce harekete geçmediğini anlattı. Emrullah Uslu’nun yazdığına göre, askerlerin meseleyi umursamadığını gören Uslu’nun da bir dönem üyesi olduğu Bingöl’deki özel harekat timleri isyan ederek harekete geçti.

Uslu konu ile ilgili şu hikayeyi anlattı: 

_“Rehineleri de üzgen Paşa’nın iddia ettiği gibi kendi komutasındaki askeri birlikler kurtarmamış. Aksine, Bingöl’de konuşlu polis özel harekat birlikleri, askeri kanatta bir hareketlenme görmeyince isyan durumuna gelmişler. Bırakın bari biz gidip kurtaralım diye, biraz da metazori bir şekilde, gitmişler kurtarma operasyonuna. Bölgeye özel harekat birliklerinin geldiğini gören PKK üyeleri de, muhtemelen kendilerinden zayiat vermek istemediklerinden, 24 kişiyi serbest bırakmışlar. Yani, 24 kişi, girişilen bir çatışma sonucu kurtarılmamış. Bu noktada da üzgen Paşa yuvarlak anlatımlarla kamuoyunu yanıltıyor. Serbest bırakılan 24 kişinin de terörist diye öldürülme ihtimali doğmuş. Gece karanlığında özel harekat polisleri, PKK’lıların kendilerini tuzağa düşürebileceğini düşünerek, 24 kişiye, 100-200 metre kala teslim ol çağırısında bulunmuşlar. Anlatılana göre, kaçırılan trafik polisi durumu anlayıp, özel harekat polisi ile konuşarak 24 kişinin kurtulmalarını sağlamış.”_

Uslu’nun anlatımları bu kadar da değil. Uslu özel harekatçıların rehineleri kurtarmasının bir krize yol açtığını bakın nasıl anlatıyor: 

_“Rehineler kurtarıldıktan sonra dönemin Bingöl Emniyet Müdürü Kemal İskender Ankara’ya ‘rehineler özel harekat birimlerinin yaptığı operasyonla kurtarıldı’ notunu geçip, bu not da dönemin İçişleri Bakanı İsmet Sezgin tarafından Meclis kürsüsünden kamuoyuna aynen bu şekilde duyurulunca Bingöl’de kıyamet kopmuş. Görgü tanıklarının anlatımlarına göre, Bingöl Polisevi’ne kadar gelen dönemin Tugay Komutanı, Kemal İskender’e ‘Ankara’ya çektiğin bilgi notunda neden 24 kişi ‘polis özel harekat birimi tarafından kurtarıldı’ notunu geçtin de güvenlik güçleri demedin’ diye çıkışmış.”_


*Yakında hazır olun*

Emrullah Uslu yazısının sonunda okuyucularına bir de müjde veriyor: *“ Bu konuda çok yakında yeni gelişmelere hazır olun.”*
Kısacası 33 asker olayında yaşananları Uslu olaydan çok önce haber verdi. Tabii yine her zaman yaptığı gibi askerlere yönelik suçlamalar, emniyete yönelik yüceltmeler ile.

Peki, adı cemaat ile gizli belgeler ile gündeme gelen komiser Emrullah Uslu’nun öngörüsünün kaynağını sorgulamaya gerek var mı?
 

*Odatv.com* 

...

----------


## bozok

*üzkan'dan şok iddia!* 



*Tuncay üzkan, AK Parti Diyarbakır milletvekili İhsan Arslan'ın kendisini öldürtmek istediğini öne sürerek bunun delilerinin de Matkap Operasyonu Davası'nın dosyasında bulunduğunu söyledi.*

*22.12.2009 / Ayşegül USTA / DHA / VATAN GZT.* 



İkinci Ergenekon Davası'nın 26'ncı oturumunda iki kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası istemiyle tutuklu yargılanan, gazeteci, Yeni Parti Genel Başkanı Tuncay üzkan, iddianameyi hazırlayan Cumhuriyet savcılarını politika yapmakla suçladı. 

Tuncay üzkan savunmasına* "Burada bulunmam konusunda bilgi sahibiyim ama suçum konusunda hala bilgisizim"* diye başladı. Suçunu öğrenmek için *70 sayfalık dilekçe* verdiğini söyleyen Tuncay üzkan, her soruya yanıt vereceğini, bildiği herşeyi anlatacağını belirtti. Tuncay üzkan, _"Bu iddianame sakattır. Savunma yapmak istiyorum. Savunmam sırasında keşke Sayın Zekeria üz de hatta sayın Başbakan da burada olsaydı da bunları konuşsaydık. Bu duruşmalarda çok kez 'eyvah' dedim. 'Ne işimiz var burada?' dedim. üünkü burada bize bu duygu yaşatılıyor"_ diye konuştu.


*MECLİS'İN HER KARESİNDE üOCUKLUğUM GEüTİ*

TBMM'yi ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs etmekle suçlandığını belirten Tuncay üzkan, matbaa ustası olan babası Ziya üzkan'ın TBMM çalışanı olduğunu ifade ederek şunları söyledi:

_"O Meclis'in her bir karesinde çocukluğum geçti. Bahçesindeki ağacın dalından elma koparıp yedim. İlk sapanımı Meclis'in bahçesindeki ağacın dalından yaptım. Babam 42 yaşında öldüğünde TBMM'nin bize bağladığı dul ve yetim aylığı ile okuduk. Bizi bu günlere getiren TBMM'yi ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs ettiğim iddiasını, bana nasıl yazarlar? TBMM'de en son görevim Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'nin parlamento şefliğiydi. Böyle bir suçlamayı bir insanın bana yazması için vicdansız olması gerekir_

*MİLLETVEKİLLERİ DENETİM YAPABİLİR*

Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel'in duruşmaya gözlemci olarak katılan CHP'li milletvekilleri hakkında verdiği mütalaayı eleştiren Tuncay üzkan, duruşmanın herkese açık olduğunu TBMM içtüzüğü gereğince de üyelerinin denetim faaliyetlerini yürütebileceğini söyledi. Demokrasi dersi verenlerin demokrasiyi iyi öğrenmesi gerektiğini ifade eden Tuncay üzkan, _"Metinlerin arkasına dayanılarak politika yapılmaz. Savcılık makamı dün politika yapmıştır. Bu sıralarda oturan CHP'li değil de AKP'li olsa ne değişir. Denetim faaliyeti yapıyorsa yapar"_ dedi.

*ONLAR OLMASAYDI İşİM BİTMİşTİ*

CHP Milletvekili şahin Mengü'nün 1983'ten beri avukatı olduğunu anlatan Tuncay üzkan, _"Biz hep beraber bu günlere geldik. üok zor zamanlar geçirdim. İnanılmaz zor zamanlar... Hukuki yardım alacağım... Onlar olmasaydı işim bitmişti. Bir de Tanju Güvendiren. Bu iddianameyi yazan kafa bu iddianamenin kölesi olmuştur. O yüzden, efendi köle ilişkisi içinde ne yaptıklarını bilmiyorlar. Akılları sıra politika yapıp yatırım yapıyorlar. Tutukları tarafın kazanmasını istiyorlar"_ diye konuştu.


*SAVCILAR ANLAYAMADIKLARINA ERGENEKON DİYORLAR*

Ergenekon İddianamesi'nin bir büyük hata ile başladığını sözlerine ekleyen Tuncay üzkan, savcılık makamının algıladıklarına değil algılamadıklarına hayran olduğunu söyledi. Savcıların kafalarında hayali bir senaryo olduğunu savunan Tuncay üzkan, _"Savcılara göre bu sanıkların yapamadıkları hiçbir şey yok. Savcılar hayal kuruyor. İddianamede bir kahraman yaratıyor. Pelerinleri var uçar, diyorlar. Savcılar anlayamadıklarına Ergenekon diyorlar. Ergenekon diye bir şey var ama algılayamıyorlar."_ İddianamede terörün tanımının değiştiğini, siyasal amaçtan kurtarıldığını savunan Tuncay üzkan,* "İddianameye göre terör örgütlenmek için devletin merkezini seçiyor"* dedi.


*GüVERCİNİN KANATLARINI KOPARTIYORLAR*

Tuncay üzkan savunmasının devamında şunları söyledi:

_"Demokrasi kuş mudur? Tavuk mudur? Savcılık tavuk diyor. Hani şu Recep'in tavuğu var ya antenli olan. Oysa biz güvercin diyoruz. Güvercin barışı temsil ediyor. İddia makamı şimdi diyor ki `ben bu güvercinin özgürlük kanadını kırdım. Tuncay'ı falan kırıp bir kenara koydum'. 'Toplumsal sorumluluğu yani milletvekillerini de orada oturma deyip kırıp bir kenara koydum' Geriye ne kalıyor? Receb'in tavuğu. Bu bataklık onları da yutar. Bizim sevgimiz onlara da yeter. İddianame ile ilgili savcıların bir tek özeleştirisini duydunuz mu? Hayır onlar sadece suçlama içerisindeler. (Heyeti kast ederek) Siz varsınız ya Sorumluluk siz de ya... Onlar sadece kenardan siyasete doğru yol alacaklar. Savcılar 6 bin sayfalık iddianamede iki ileri bir geri giderek siyasi düşüncelerimi, olaylara nasıl baktığımı anlatıyorlar ama delil koymuyorlar. Yargıtay yargıcını dinliyorlar. İzinsiz dinliyorlar. Bu iddianame yapar. Burada olur. Savcının tutumu bunu gösteriyor. Onun hukuki bir metin oluşturma kaygısı yok._


*"TUNCAY üZKANI HELİKOPTERLE KAüIRACAKLARMIş*

Tutuklandıktan sonra Metris Cezaevi'ne götürüldüğünü belirten Tuncay üzkan, _"Avluya çıkartıldığımız da avlunun üstünün kapatıldığını gördüm. Nedenini sorunca Tuncay üzkan'ı helikopter ile kaçıracaklarmış. Bu yüzden üstü kapalı şekilde avluya çıkacaksınız' dediler"_ diye konuştu. 15 yaşındaki kızı Nazlıcan'a cezaevinden hergün mektup yazdığını ifade eden Tuncay üzkan, gazetelerden kestiği yazıları kızına göndererek, *"Bunların hepsi gerçek"* dediğini söyledi. 


*YAşASAYDI ORHAN VELİ DE ERGENEKON SANIğI OLURDU*

Yaşasaydı Orhan Veli'nin Ergenekon davasında sanık olacağını iddia eden Tuncay üzkan, _"Savcılar, Orhan Veli 'Garip' akımını başlattığında 'Garip'in önsözünü okusalardı, Orhan Veli' de bugün Ergenekon'dan içerideydi. Ben Orhan Veli gibi bir yazı yazsaydım burada en az iki kez müebbetim istenirdi"_ dedi

*İNANüLARIMIZDAN DOLAYI MI YARGILANACAğIZ?*

Alevilikle suçlandığını belirten Tuncay üzkan, _"Muharremdeyiz. 10'unda beklerim, aşure günü. Bize de gelin birlikte iftar yaparız. şimdi inançlarımızdan dolayı mı sorgulanacağız. Ergenekon iddiasıyla gözaltına alınıp buraya geleceğimi biliyor muydum? Ama ben doğruluk için buradayım. Ne derler, 'Bir Tuncay ülmüş' derler. Bu ülkenin hukukuna, demokrasisine, temel değerlerine, insani değerlerine çok katkım olmuştur. Yalnızlığı kabul ederek buraya geldim. Ama beni hiç yalnız bırakmadılar. Türkiye'nin her yerinden mektup yağdı. Sevgi yağdı. Aşk yağdı. Duruşma salonunun tavanı çöktüğünde çok korktum. Size birşey olacak, diye korktum. Ama bugün yüzde yüz tavan çökmeyecek. üünkü Atatürk de dahil bütün ruhların burada olduğuna inanıyorum. Savcılık beni Sivas katliamını yapmakla suçluyor. Savcılara sorsak, Sivas katliamının tarihini hatırlamazlar. 33 kişiden bir tekinin adını hatırlamazlar. Başbağlar'ı yapmışım. Sorsam tarihini hatırlamazlar"_ dedi.


*Güü ATEşTEN TOP, KİM TUTARSA ELİ YANIYOR*

İddianamedeki yöntemin Engizisyon olduğunu belirten Tuncay üzkan, siyasi bir plan olduğunu öne sürdü. üzgür, mert bir iddianame için çok şey feda edebilileceğini söyleyen Tuncay üzkan,_ "Bunun delillerini ortaya koysaydılar utancımdan konuşamazdım. Ama burada göğsümü gere gere konuşuyorum. İddianamede siyasi bir şov yapılıyor. Size yemin ediyorum özür dileyecekler. Herkes ölümlü. Güç dediğiniz şey ateşten top. Kim çok tutarsa onun eli yanıyor. Savcılık içinde bulunduğu durumdan kurtarılmalıdır. Umarım sözlerimi yanlış anlamazlar. Onları bataklıktan çıkarmak için uzatılan dost elini yanlış anlamazlar. Bu kinle, sevgisizlikle gidilebilecek bir yer yok. Beni gönderebilecekleri Silivri'den öte bir yer var mı? Bundan ilerisi Silivri'ye yaptırılacak mezarlıktır. Bunu kabul ediyorum"_ dedi. Tuncay üzkan Ergenekon iddianamesinin Türk hukukunun Kerbelası olduğunu söyledi.


*BENİ üLDüREMEDİKLERİ İüİN BURDAYIM*

Savunmasının aynı zamanda manifestosu da olacağını ifade eden Tuncay üzkan, AK Parti Diyarbakır milletvekili İhsan Arslan'ın kendisini öldürtmek istediğini öne sürerek bunun delilerinin de Matkap Operasyonu Davası'nın dosyasında bulunduğunu söyledi. Kanaltürk Televizyonu'nda bir programın yayınlanmaması için birçok kişinin araya girdiğini, çok paralar teklif edildiğini ifade eden Tuncay üzkan,_ "Ancak kabul edilmeyince AKP Diyarbakır Milletvekili İhsan Arslan, Muşlu bir korucu aile ile beni öldürtmek içini anlaşmış. Görüşmeler yapılmış. Telefon dinlemeleri yapılmış. Aynı çete Kapalıçarşı'daki bir kuyumcuyu kaçırmak içinde görüşmeler yapmış. Ben bu olayla ilgili olarak savcı Hikmet beye ifade verirken Savcı Zekeriya üz de odaya geldi. İfademi dinledi. Bu ifadem Matkap davasının dosyasında var. Matkap dosyasını getirtin. Bu mafya liderini dinleyin. Zekeriya üz'ü de dinleyin lütfen. Ben niye burdayım? Beni öldüremedikleri için burdayım"_ dedi.


*TELEFON TAPELERİ BENİM ERGENEKON üEYİZİM*

Tuncay üzkan savunmasının devamında şunları söyledi:

_"Savcı makamı politika üretecek, yargıç makamı politika üretecek, bize gelince politika üretmek suç olacak. Ergenekon iddianamesinde sadece benimle ilgili 1870 telefon tapesi var. Bunların hepsini okuyacağım arkadaşlar. 6 ay sürecek. Bunlar benim Ergenekon çeyizim. Dehşet. Nedir bunlar? Görünce şoka girdim. Beni asın valla. İçine bakmaya ne gerek var. İddianamede CHP ve MHP'yi ele geçirmeye çalışmakla suçlanıyorum. Devlet Bahçeli'yi desteklerim. üünkü o benim hocam, onu destekledim. Ayrıca CHP'den seçim öncesi reklam parası aldığım belirtiliyor. Yandaş medyada seçim öncesi para aldı. Bana niye reklam parası aldın, deniyor."_


...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon ve “iç savaş” tehdidi!*


*Ruhat Mengi* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*24.12.2009*





üyle *“pes”* dedirtecek olaylar birbirini takip ediyor ki millet *“haber manyağı”*na çevrildi. Bugüne kadar toplumca dedektiflik yaparak iz sürüp olayları anlamaya çalışıyorduk artık o da yetmiyor. Sanki *“açılım”*daki tıkanmadan ve ortaya çıkan garip tablodan sonra Ergenekon konusu da iyice çığırından çıktı.

Biliyorsunuz *“açılım”*da geldiğimiz noktada; kapatılan DTP’nin katıldığı (yeni) BDP’nin açılışını, bu partilerde açılış yapacak siyasetçi yokmuş gibi Türkiye’ye dönen PKK’lılardan biri yaptı. *“ücalan’ın isteğiyle Meclis’te kaldık”* sözünden sonra Anayasa Mahkemesi kararına *ikinci meydan okuma idi* bu ve aynı zamanda *“BDP ile PKK birlikte çalışacak, yani kabul etseniz de etmeseniz de muhatap ‘ücalan ve PKK’ olacak. Biz sadece siyasi etiket olarak ortada duracağız”* kararının açık ifadesiydi.

Hükümet hala *“Bizim açılım projemizle terör bitecek, ne olursa olsun açılım sürecek”* derken PKK’nın üst düzey yöneticilerinden Duran Kalkan; muhalefet partilerinin şehirlerdeki terör eylemleri için *“ayaklanma provası”* tanımını doğrular şekilde _“Kürt sorununun çözülmesi uzatılırsa Türkiye’nin gideceği yer daha yaygın ve derin bir iç savaştır. Sokak çatışmalarını ücalan durdurdu. Ama Türkiye demokratikleşmedikçe, hükümet günlük politikalarla oyalamayı sürdürdükçe iş savaş durumu ortadan kalkmaz”_ açıklaması yaptı. 

Yani... Eski DTP’liler *“ücalan ve PKK”*ya bağlı. PKK _“İç savaş çıkmasını ücalan önledi ama istediklerimiz yapılmazsa her an çıkarırız”_ diyor. Bu isteklerin ve *“Kürt sorunu”* dedikleri şeyin ne olduğu da artık aşağı yukarı biliniyor ve Hükümet’in açılımıyla hiçbir ilgisi olmadığı da tehditlerden anlaşılıyor. Kısacası ortada son derece tehlikeli sonuçlar getireceği görülen bir *“açılım bunalımı”* mevcut.



*üok garip tesadüfler*

Ve aynı sırada Ergenekon olayı yeniden alevleniyor, devletin kurumları arasındaki gerginlik; hükümeti, orduyu, yargıyı, MİT’i, Emniyet’i, TİB’i içine alacak şekilde açıkça* “yetki çatışması”*na dönüşüyor. Erzincan’da 3 MİT mensubu her nedense (!) Erzurum’a götürülerek tutuklanıyor, Yarbay Ali Tatar *“tutuklanıp serbest bırakıldıktan sonra bir kez daha tutuklama kararı çıkınca”* bunalıma girerek intihar ediyor. Arkasından Ezine Jandarma Komutanı intihar ediyor.

Tam bu akıl almaz olaylar olurken Ankara’da, Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’ın evinin bulunduğu üukurambar’da bir araç içinde görülen ve suikast iddiasıyla gözaltına alınan iki subay haberi ortaya çıktı.

Cumhuriyet Savcılığı olaya el koymuş, olay soruşturma safhasında, iki TSK personelinin kendileri ve araçları aranmış, tutanak tutulmuş ve subaylar soruşturma sonunda serbest bırakılmış. Belki sonra tekrar sorgulanacak ama demek ki şu an için kendilerinde ve araçta suç unsuruna rastlanmamış.

TSK’nın yaptığı açıklamaya göre ise _“İki subayın, bölgede oturan ve TSK ile ilgili bilgi sızdıran bir askeri personel hakkında inceleme yapmak, bilgi toplamak üzere görevli olduğu”_ bildiriliyor. Yani Adalet Bakanlığı canının istediği kişi ve kurumları yasadışı şekilde açıkça dinletip izletirken, TSK kendi bünyesi içinde bir tahkikat yapıyor. Kısacası olay henüz araştırma, soruşturma safhasında ama ortada yine bilgi kirliliğinden, *“yargıdan önce hüküm verme”*lerden geçilmiyor.



*“Yargıya saygı”nın böylesi!!!*

Başbakan Erdoğan, subayların evinde kendisinin ve Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün ev adreslerinin de bulunduğu şeklinde iddialar olduğu sorusuna, sanki suikast iddiasının gerçek olduğu kanıtlanmış ve açıklanmış gibi *“Bu süreç vahim ve düşündürücü”* demiş.

AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Hüseyin üelik ise her olayda kendisinin ve hükümet yetkililerinin yaptığı gibi en başta yargı yerine kararı vermiş: _“Askeri personelin üstünde Sayın Arınç’ın adresinin bulunduğu kağıdın işi ne? Ayrıca basında çıkan haberlere göre Meclis Başkanı ve Cumhurbaşkanı’nın evinin krokileri çıkıyor. Bu durum yeterince kuşkuludur. Süreç yargıdadır ve herkes yargı kararına saygı duymalıdır.”_ 

*Düşünün;* yargı *“gizli soruşturmasını”* bitirip Arınç’ın adresinin bulunduğunu açıklamamış. Diğer adreslerin bulunduğunu da açıklamamış. Hatta Başsavcılık kaynaklarından *“böyle bir kağıt bulsak serbest bırakır mıydık? Suçlu bulsaydık ikisini de tutuklardık”* şeklinde bir açıklama da yapılmış. Ama sanki hepsi kesinleşmiş gibi halkta yine bulanık duygular, şüpheler yaratmak üzere 4 koldan çalışma yürütülüyor. İktidar partisinin Genel Başkan Yardımcısı, aynen Tokat saldırısında yaptıkları gibi ilk anda ve üstelik *“basında çıkan haberlere dayanarak” “durumun yeterince kuşkulu”* olduğunu söylüyor (basın dediği de yandaş basın) ama hemen arkasından *“yargıya saygı”*dan söz ediyor. Alay eder gibi.

Ayrıca ortada bir gariplik daha var; adı geçen kişiler en üst düzeyde korunan, koruma ordularıyla gezen ve yaşayan siyasetçiler. İki subay (her ne kadar araçtan silah vb. çıkmamışsa da) böyle bir koruma varken nasıl suikast düzenleyecekler? üstelik tam bütün gözlerin TSK üzerine dikildiği, her gün yeni bir *“ihbar mektubu veya darbe belgesi iddiası”* ile ordu komutanlarının bile sorgulamaya alındığı, henüz kanıtlanmış hiçbir suçlama olmadığı halde orduya bin çeşit suçlamanın siyasiler ve belli gazeteleri tarafından yapıldığı bir dönemde böyle bir aptallık olabilir mi?

Bırakın istihbarat subaylarını, en basit mantık bile bunu yapar mı?

CHP’nin hukukçu Konya Milletvekili Atilla Kart dün; _“TSK’nın kendi bünyesindeki bilgi sızdırmaları tahkikat için yaptığı çalışmayı iktidarın kurduğu özel karargah görüyor ve engellemeye çalışıyor. Bunu da inandırıcı bir neden bularak ve kaotik ortam yaratarak yapıyor. Olay açığa çıkmadan ‘suikast ihtimali’nden söz edilmesini anlamak mümkün değildir”_ dedi.

Memlekette yine iç savaş tehdidinden subay intiharlarına ve suikast iddialarına kadar toz dumana karışmış vaziyette. Bakalım Türkiye’yi nereye sürükleyecekler?


...

----------


## bozok

*Büyükanıt’ın konuşup konuşmaması, artık sadece kendisinin derdi!*



*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*24.12.2009*






Tam 52 yazı yazdım... Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Yaşar Büyükanıt’a,* “En Büyük Devlet Büyüğü’yle Dolmabahçe’de ne konuştunuz”* diye sordum...

O, ser verdi sır vermedi...

52 yazıyı görmezden, duymazdan geldi...

Sonunda ben aynı soruyu evire çevire sormaktan sıkıldım ve yenilgiyi kabul ettim...

Ben yenildim ama *“zaman”* yenilmedi...

Yaşar Büyükanıt şimdi öyle bir noktaya geldi ki; artık ya konuşacak ya da yargıda aleyhine gelişen sürece razı olacak!

üünkü...

Konu resmen *“mahkeme”* ye taşındı!



***


Hatırlarsınız; Büyükanıt, Fikri Sağlar hakkında, *“Dolmabahçe’deki görüşmede Büyükanıt’a dosya verildi mi?”* başlıklı yazıyla ilgili tazminat davası açmıştı...

Yerel mahkeme de Sağlar’ı 17 bin TL tazminat ödemeye mahkÃ»m etmişti...

Yargıtay 4. Hukuk Dairesi bu kararı bozdu ve olaya başka bir boyut kazandırdı...

Buna göre, Orgeneral Tolon’un evinde davacılar hakkında bulunduğu öne sürülen belgeler, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nden istenerek incelenecek...

Böylece...

En Büyük Devlet Büyüğü’nün tehdit kokan,* “Bu konu benimle birlikte mezara gidecek... Sadece Büyükanıt konuşursa, ben de o zaman şeyleri şey ederim”* sözlerine bile yanıt vermeyen Büyükanıt, özel hayatıyla ilgili birçok konunun ortalığa saçılmasını engelleyemeyecek...


***


üok güçlüsünüz, çok kararlısınız, iyi bir taktisyensiniz...

Ama tek eksiğiniz var Sayın Büyükanıt:

Siz, *“zaman”*a inanmadınız!

Suskunluğunuzla, inadınızla beni yendiniz...

Ama yol buraya kadar... 

Bakın, artık *“zaman”*ı geldi!

Bundan sonra, Dolmabahçe’de ne konuşulduğu...

Konuşulanların sizin üzerinizde baskı yaratıp yaratmadığı...

Bu baskı yüzünden tavır değiştirip değiştirmediğiniz umurumda bile değil...

*üünkü artık siz konuşmasanız bile...*

*Belgeler konuşacak...*

Kısacası... Artık siz düşünün!

Ve...

Bu saatten sonra, *“Gel Mustafa, her şeyi anlatacağım”* diye peşimden koşsanız, yazarsam namerdim!


***


*GüNüN SORUSU*

Sağlık Bakanlığı bundan sonra domuz gribinden ölenlerin sayısının açıklanmayacağını bildirmiş...

Bu* “önlem”,* domuz gribinden ölmememizi sağlayacak mı?


***


*‘Hamiline arama izni’ ve garip bir demokrasi!*

CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, dün yine inanılmaz açıklamalar yaptı:

Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin 18 Kasım tarihinde arama ile ilgili bir belge hazırladığını, ilgili kısımların boş bırakıldığını söyledi...

Böylece...

Polisin, bu arama emri ile ilgili istediği kişiler hakkında, istediği yerde işlem yapmasına olanak tanındığını iddia etti!


***


Bu işlem; *“yargı”* görevinin ve sorumluluğunun, polis eliyle *“yürütmeye”* devredildiğini kanıtlıyor

Ve...

Kuvvetler ayrılığı ilkesinin geçerli olduğu ülkelerde, hem demokrasinin ruhuna, hem de hukukun üstünlüğü ilkesine kesinlikle ters düşüyor!

Bu olay, polisteki ve yargıdaki *“tarikatçı”* örgütlenme iddialarının ayyuka ulaştığı bir dönemde, kulak ardı edilmemeli ve üzerine gidilmeli...

Bakalım Adalet Bakanı, Erzurum’daki iddia ile ilgili olarak ne yapacak?


...

----------


## bozok

*Suikastta kilit belge: Islak adres!*



*Mehmet Tezkan*
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*24.12.2009*





Ankara’da acayip şeyler oluyor..İki gündür ortalık çalkalanıyor.. Bir albay ile bir binbaşının Arınç’a suikast planı yaparken yakalandıkları iddia edilmişti ya..

O mesele dallanıp budaklanıyor..

AKP’ye yakın gazeteler Arınç’la yetinmeyip işi büyütmüşlerdi.. Hepsinde aşağı yukarı aynı haber vardı.. 

Devletin zirvesine suikast..

Bu albayla bir binbaşı sadece Arınç’ı değil, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ü de Başbakan Erdoğan’ı da hem izlemiş hem de fişlemiş!

Yazılanlar aynen böyleydi..

Cumhurbaşkanı nasıl izlenir ve fişlenir aklım kesmedi..

Fişe ne yazılır!

Cumhurbaşkanı’nı Genelkurmay’dan görevli bir albay izliyormuş.. Hücre evi bile tutmuşlar!

Allah Allah..

Bu çabaya ne gerek var..

Cumhurbaşkanı’nın yaveri zaten albay.. Dikkat edin nereye giderse gitsin bir adım arkasındadır..

*

Bunu yazanlar da işin öyle olmadığını biliyorlar ama maksat başka..

Ortalığı velveleye vermek.. 

*

Biz dönelim albay ve binbaşıya..

Genelkurmay diyor ki; bu iki subay dışarıya bilgi sızdıran bir başka subay hakkında bilgi toplamak için görevlendirilmiştir..

Yani köstebeği takip ediyorlarmış..

Peki Arınç’la ne ilgisi var?

Köstebek olduğundan kuşkulandığı subay da üukurambar’da oturuyormuş.. Arınç’ın yakınlarında..

Bir karışıklık olmuş diyebilir miyiz?

Diyemeyiz..

üünkü..

Binbaşı, Arınç’ın adresinin yazılı olduğu kağıdı imha etmek için yutarken yakalandı denilmedi mi? 

*

Dün dalga geçtim..

Ne biçim suikast ekibi dedim, gidecekleri yerin adresini bile akıllarında tutamıyorlar..

Pes valla dedim!

Bu olayı kenar süsü olsun diye uydurulmuş bir senaryo zannediyordum..

Ciddiymiş! 

*

Arınç, olayı Hürriyet’ten üzkök’e şöyle anlatmıştı..

_“Emniyet’te subaylardan biri su şişesi istemiş. Pet şişenin kapağını açtıktan sonra elini cebine sokup bir kağıt parçası çıkarmış. Emniyet yetkilileri bunu görünce üzerine atlayıp kağıdı çıkarmışlar. üzerinde evimin bulunduğu yerin adresi yazılıymış.”_

*

Demek ki polisin elinde böyle bir kağıt var..

Peki Genelkurmay ne diyor?

Bir şey demiyor.. Farklı iddialar var, soruşturmanın sonunda ortaya çıkacaktır deniliyor..

Olayın düğümü o kağıt..

Adres yazılı kağıt tutanağa geçmiş..

*

O adres, bilgi sızdırdığı iddiasıyla izledikleri subayın adresi olamaz mı?

Büyük ihtimalle!..

Binbaşı kimi izledikleri belli olmasın diye adresi yutarak imhaya kalkmış olabilir..

Ama yine de komik bir durum değil mi?

Köstebeği takip eden kişi köstebeğin adresini kağıda yazar cebine koyar mı?

*

Hal böyleyse.. Gerçek buysa.. 

*‘Suikast hazırlığı’, ‘Devleti izleme, fişleme timi’, ‘Albay- binbaşı çetesi’* yakalandı diye neden herkes yanıltıldı..

Arınç dahil..

Maksat neydi?


...

----------


## bozok

*“Arınç’a suikast” MGK’ya giderse…* 


*Meclis İnsan Hakları Komisyonu üyesi* *CHP’li Ahmet Ersin*’in Erzurum’da tutuklu asker ve MİT mensuplarını ziyaretinden yansıyan bilgiler, iki yıldır Türkiye’yi sarsan malÃ»m operasyonlarda *“madalyonun bir başka yüzünü”* sergilemeye devam ediyor. 



En son, NTV’de Can Dündar’ın programına katılan Ersin, çok önemli iddialarda bulundu. Erzincan’daki tutuklamaların *“Cemaatin üstüne gitme”* mesajı taşıdığını öne süren milletvekili, bir süredir dillendirilen bu iddiaya bağlı olarak yeni somut bilgiler ortaya attı.


ürneğin, tutuklanan subay ve istihbaratçılar, bazı cemaat ve tarikatlar üzerinde 2007 yılından beri yürüttükleri soruşturma sırasında Ankara’dan baskı görmüşler miydi?


*CHP’li Ersin, soruşturma kapsamında gözaltına alınan 16 kişi için Cemil üiçek’in devreye girdiğini, Başsavcı’yı arayarak bu kişilerin serbest bırakılmasını istediğini öne sürüyor.* Başsavcı, bu *“telkinden”* etkilenmiyor ve hükümetin her nedense *“üzerlerine titrediği”* o şahıslar tutuklanıyor.


Sonrasını biliyorsunuz; bu kez Adalet Bakanı devreye giriyor, soruşturma özel yetkili savcıya devrediliyor ve tarikat mensuplarının tutuklanmasını sağlayan Başsavcı hakkında, Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişlerinin düzenlediği rapora dayanılarak *“lojmana kameriye yaptırmak suçundan”* 26 yıl hapis istemiyle dava açılıyor…


Ahmet Ersin, *üiçek’in yanı sıra Başbakanlık Müsteşarı Efgan Ala*’nın da il valisini arayarak, *“Seni oraya boşuna mı oturttuk”* dediğini öne sürüyor. Bunlar çok önemli iddialar ve bu yazının yazıldığı saatlerde ne Cemil üiçek’ten, ne de Efgan Ala’dan herhangi bir yalanlama gelmemişti.


*“Ergenekon’un Erzincan-Erzurum ayağı”*ndan böyle akıllara durgunluk veren bilgiler gelmeye başlayınca ve Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı’na suikast düzenlemekle suçlanan Yarbay’ın cenaze törenine Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı bizzat katılınca, oturduğu yerden cadı kazanı kaynatmaya pek alışmış olan medyada, *-“Suçsuzsan niye intihar ediyon”* türünden müptezelin de bayağısı *“okuyucu yorumlarını”* saymazsak- bir suskunluk, puskunluk belirdi.


Tabii biz bu arkadaşları tanımışsak, bu suskunluğun uzun sürmeyeceğini tahmin etmemiz gerekirdi. *Nitekim, ertesi sabah bir uyandık ki, Bülent Arınç’ın evinin çevresinde otomobille dolaşan iki subay yakalanmış!* üstelik bunlardan birisi, elindeki krokiyi telaştan mideye indirmeye kalkışmış!


*Suikast yapacakları kişinin evini, ellerinde krokiyle, apartman isimlerine baka baka arayanları da yeni görüyoruz. Ankara’nın üukurambar semtine gidin, mahallede top oynayan çocuğa sorun “Bülent Arınç’ın evi neresi?” diye, size göstersin.*


Bu işin mantığını sorgulayan pek çok köşe yazısını dün gazetelerde okudunuz. Başbakan’ın basın danışmanıyken, köşe yazarı olan Akif Beki, başka bir ilginç iddia ortaya attı. Beki dün, *“kulağı delik bir arkadaşının”* kendisine, *“Suikast işi değil, Arınç yakın teknik takip altındaydı”* dediğini yazdı. Akif Beki’nin *“kulağı delik arkadaşı”* tahminimizce Başbakanlığa, hem de özel kaleme yakın biridir, bu nedenle bu iddiayı ciddiye almakta fayda var. Eğer böyleyse, işin içinden daha çok iş çıkacak demektir.


*Velhasıl, kim tutar artık Bülent Arınç’ı…* Ankara’yı birbirine kattı desem yeridir. Emniyet Müdürü’nü ayağına çağırıp brifing almalar, olayı bir rapor halinde Bakanlar Kurulu’na sunmalar, işi gücü bırakıp akşama kadar telefonda gazetecilere, *“Beni şöyle öldüreceklerdi, evimi böyle patlatacaklardı”* diye anlatmalar… *(Sahi bu davranış, “soruşturmanın gizliliğini ihlal” olmuyor mu?)*


*Ve hızını alamayan Arınç, soruşturma safhasının tamamlanmasını beklemeden olayı 28 Aralık’ta yapılacak olan Milli Güvenlik Kurulu toplantısına taşıyacağını açıkladı!*


Kime açıkladı? şamil Tayyar’a… Arınç’tan bu *“müthiş”* demeci alan Tayyar, yazısına şöyle başlıyor:


*“Son dönemin en flaş gelişmesi, Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’a yönelik suikast planının ortaya çıkarılmasıdır.”*


*“Ortaya çıkarılmış!”…*


Yani bütün soruşturma ve kovuşturma aşamaları tamamlanmış da bundan şamil Tayyar’dan başka kimsenin haberi yok!


İnsanın hiç değilse kendi memuruna saygısı olur. Bırakın polis bari kendine düşen kısmı tamamlasın da ondan sonra MGK’ya gidin, ondan sonra *“Bülent Arınç’a yönelik suikast planı ortaya çıkarıldı”* diye yazılar yazın…


Ve en çok sevdiği *“hesaplaşma”* kelimesini de fırsatı hiç kaçırmadan kullanmış Tayyar: 


*“Hesaplaşma MGK’da!”*


*Tayyar’ına aktardığına göre, Genelkurmay Başkanı ile konuşmayı düşünmeyen Arınç, konuyu MGK’ya taşıyacakmış. “**Eğer son dakika sürprizi yaşanmazsa, 28 Aralık’ta toplanacak MGK’da bu hesaplaşma yaşanacak”* diye ellerini ovuşturuyor Tayyar…


Peki Genelkurmay Başkanı ne diyecek?


Arınç’ın evinin etrafında dolaşırken yakalanan ve kroki yuttukları iddia edilen subaylar, askeri mahkeme tarafından serbest bırakıldığına göre *Star ve Taraf gazetelerinin yaptığı yaygaranın aksine işin içinde başka bir boyut olduğu akla gelmez mi?* Genelkurmay da başka devlet birimleri gibi, *“ishal vaziyette”* haber sızdırsa da biz de öğrensek…


*Genelkurmay Başkanı belki, kendilerine suikast düzenleyeceği iddiasıyla hakkında tutuklama kararı çıkarılmış olan Yarbay’ın cenaze törenine Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı’nın neden katıldığını ve cenazeye Genelkurmay Başkanlığı adına neden çelenk gönderildiğini de izah eder Bülent Arınç’a…*





yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com / 24.12.2009

----------


## bozok

*üukurambar’ı Tanıyalım*



*Fatma Sibel Yüksek*
*Açık İstihbarat*
*24.12.2009*







Kendisine *“suikast yapılacağı”* haberini hepimiz gibi önce Star gazetesinden okuyan, ardından Emniyet yetkililerinden bilgi aldıktan sonra “*soruşturmanın gizliliği”* gibi hukuk kurallarını bir yana atıp “ *Beni öldüreceklerdi komşular, yetişin!*” diye bağırmaya başlayan, konuyu Bakanlar Kurulu’na da taşıdığı halde hızını alamayıp şamil Tayyar’a *“MGK’ya da götüreceğim!”* diyen Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç, bugün itibarıyla biraz sakinleşmiş gibiydi…

*“Adli tahkikatı bekleyeceğim*” diyerek ilk başta edilmesi gereken bir laf etti. . Peki, TSK’nın dil altından suçlanmasına, malÃ»m medyada yeni linç kampanyalarına hız verilmesine ne oldu? Hiçbir şey. Onlar lafı yine “İlker Başbuğ istifa etsin” e getirdiler. Yani maksat hasıl oldu. Belki Bülent Arınç bile anlamaya başladı ki adının bu işlere bulaşmasında-bulaştırılmasında belli bir durum, belli bir maksat var. *Belki bunu bildiği için bu kadar yaygara yapıyordur…*

üyle ya, Genelkurmay, *“Subaylar Arınç’ı değil, TSK içindeki bir köstebeği takip ediyorlardı”* diyor. Aksi yargı önünde kanıtlanmadıkça bu açıklamaya inanmak durumundayız. 

*“Köstebek olayının Bülent Arınç ile ne alakası var?”* sorusunun cevabını henüz bilemiyoruz. “TSK içinde” olduğu söylenen köstebeğin üukurambar’da Bülent Arınç’ın evine yakın bir yerde oturuyor olma ihtimali da enteresan; çünkü söz konusu köstebek *eğer subaysa, askeri lojmanlarda oturması gerekir. Ancak, bildiğimiz kadarıyla üukurambar’da askeri lojman yok.* 

şöyle bir yer üukurambar:

Burası aslında Ankara’ya bağlı bir köy. Daha birkaç yıl öncesine kadar bildiğimiz duvarına tezek yapıştırılmış köy evlerinden oluşan bir yerdi. Hatta kapı önlerinde inek, tavuk, ördek vardı. 1990’lı yıların ortalarına doğru burada taşralı mütahit usulü eğri büğrü apartmanlar yapılmaya başlandı. Derken, bu apartmanlar “siteye” dönüştü ama estetik yoksunluğundan bir şey kaybetmedi. 2002 yılında AKP büyük bir oy patlamasıyla tek başına iktidara geldiğinde, Başbakan Erdoğan, partisinin nasıl da “halkın içinden geldiğini” göstermek amacıyla milletvekillerine *“lojmanda oturmayın, vatandaşın yaşadığı yerlerde ev tutun”* talimatı verdi. Kendisi de Başbakanlık konutuna taşınmayıp, Subayevler semtinde bir ev tuttu ve orada oturmaya başladı. 

*AKP milletvekilleri o zaman şimdiki gibi zengin değillerdi.* Meclis’in yeni konuklarını aldı bir telaş. O zaman 5 milyar (şimdi 5 bin TL) civarında olan milletvekili maaşıyla *“Ankara’da hem güvenli, hem rahat, hem de Meclis’e yakın bir yerde nasıl ev buluruz?”* diye kara kara düşünmeye başladılar. *üukurambar’ın yıldızı o günden sonra parladı.* Eş, dost, akrabanın bir kısmı sosyal doku itibarıyla zaten buralarda oturuyordu, AKP’li vekiller de çoluk çocuklarını alıp oraya taşındılar. *Derken, bir sosyal çevre oluşmaya başladı ve bu tezekli köy giderek AKP’nin üslerinden birine dönüştü.* 

*Ankara’nın gürültü patırtısından, göz önündeliğinden uzak olmakla beraber, yol durumu itibarıyla Meclis’e, Bakanlıklara, AKP Genel Merkezi’ne, Genelkurmay’a araçla en fazla on dakika mesafededir. Kamuoyunu dikkatinin çekilmesi istenmeyen bir takım “buluşmalar” için de idealdir, çünkü gazetecilere, meraklı vatandaşlara vs. yakalanma ihtimaliniz neredeyse hiç yoktur.*

Hatırlayın, 27 Temmuz 2008 gecesi, çiçeği burnunda Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ile Cumhurbaşkanı’nı nedense Köşk’te ziyaret etmekten özenle kaçınan Başbakan Erdoğan, üukurambar’da bir milletvekilinin evinde gizlice buluşmuşlardı. Cumhurbaşkanı ile Başbakan’ı evinde buluşturan bu milletvekili, aynı zamanda Abdullah Gül’ün eniştesi olan Mehmet Tekelioğlu’ndan başka kimse değildi. *Başbakan ile Cumhurbaşkanı’nın gece yarısı neden gizlice buluştukları o gün bu gündür anlaşılamadı.* 

27 Temmuz 2008 tarihinin özelliği şuydu: Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin AKP hakkında açılan kapatma davasında karar vermesine saatler kalmıştı. İyi ama böyle bir şey için Başbakan ile Cumhurbaşkanı niye gizlice buluşsundu ki? “Hanımefendiler arasında tatsızlık var; Emine Hanım, Hayrünisa Gül’ün havalara girdiğini düşündüğünden Tayyip Bey’in Köşk’e gitmesini istemiyor” diyenler de oldu, lakin bu yorumlar da tevatürden, kadın dedikodusundan öteye gidemedi. 

*O gece oraya Gül ve Erdoğan dışında üçüncü bir misafirin gelip gelmediği ise öğrenilemedi.* 

Konuyu dağıtmış olamayalım, yani “köstebek” eğer muvazzaf subaysa, üukurambar’da oturuyor olma ihtimali yok. Alt düzey bir sivil memursa bilemeyiz, ancak böyle birinin de “köstebekliğinden” söz edilemez.

İstihbaratçılar savaşının ortasında kalmış olan Ankara’da “Arınç’a suikast yapılacaktı” haberinin arkasından şöyle de bir soru ortaya çıktı: 

*Acaba köstebeğin takip edildiğini ve üukurambar’daki bir buluşmasının saptanmakta olduğunu haber alan bir başka iştihbarat birimi, ani bir baskınla köstebeği askerlerin elinden kurtarmış olabilir miydi?* 

Daha açık sorulacak olursa; 

*Acaba Köstebek, üukurambar’da bir randevuya mı gitmişti? Randevuya geldiği kişi, kendisinin “düzenli bağlantısı” mıydı ve devlet içinde etkili-yetkili bir mevkide miydi?* 

“Olur mu öyle şey?” demeyin…

*Bu ülkede artık her şey olur.*

şamil Tayyar, merhum Albay Belgüyay Varımlı’nın ardından “O Albay’ın Sırrı” diye bir yazı yazıp *“**Kamuoyu, onu yakından tanımadı. şunu söylemeliyim; Albay Belgütay Varımlı, Sarıkız başta olmak üzere Ergenekon’un darbe senaryolarını çökerten birkaç isimden biridir”* dememiş miydi? 

Varımlı’nın pozisyonu bu şekilde deşifre edildikten sonra “çete kurmak” iddiasıyla gözaltına alındığı Emniyet’te verdiği ifadeyi Vatan gazetesi ortaya çıkarmamış mıydı? 

Ne diyordu Varımlı o ifadesinde? 

“_Sabri Donat isimli bir işadamına ait yüklü miktarda parayı yurtdışından getirtmek için aracılık yaptım. Bu konuyla ilgili olarak 2006 yılı Kasım ayında Meclis’te üzel Kalem Müdürü Serdal üam vasıtasıyla Başbakan Erdoğan ile görüştüğüm. Başbakan bana ’Araştırma yap, resmi kurumlarla görüş onlar onay verirse hayırlı olur inşallah’dedi. 2006 yılının Kasım ayında emekli binbaşı Gültekin Sakin ile MASAK’a daha sonra BDDK’ya gittik. MASAK’ta bana işadamı Sabri Donat’ın bir suçla bağlantısının olmadığını söylendi. BDDK Başkanı ile yaptığımız görüşmede kendisi paranın transferinde herhangi bir mani olmadığını, Merkez Bankası üzerinden gelmesi gerektiğini, ümitlerinin bu paranın gelmesi yönünde olduğunu söyledi”.._

*Evet, gördüğünüz gibi, her şey olur….*


*...*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon davasında gerilim* 

*25.12.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*İkinci Ergenekon davasının 28. duruşmasında çapraz sorgusu süren Tuncay üzkan savcının sorusuna sinirlendi.*

Sanık kürsüsünü yumruklayan üzkan, _"Başkalarının yaptığı telefon görüşmelerinden dolayı beni yalancılıkla suçlayamazsınız. Ben yalancı değilim. Yalancı sizsiniz. İade ederim"_ dedi. 


İstanbul 13’üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce Silivri’de görülen ikinci Ergenekon davasının 28’inci duruşmasında tutuklu sanık Tuncay üzkan’ın çapraz sorgusu devam ediyor.

Savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel dün kaldığı yerden sorularını sormaya devam etti. Pekgüzel’in,_ “Hurşit Tolon ile bir telefon görüşmeniz var. Bu görüşmede bahsettiğiniz yemekte Erdal şenel de vardı. Başka kim vardı?"_ sorusuna üzkan, yemeğin bir toplantı yada özel bir yemek olmadığını ifade etti.

*"Yalancı sizsiniz, iade ederim"*

Savcı Pekgüzel, _“Mustafa Balbay’ın yaptığı bir konuşmada 'Tuncay üzkan aynı konuyu üç kişiyede farklı anlatmış’ şeklinde ifadesi var_ sözlerine çok sinirlenen üzkan, sanık kürsüsünü yumruklayarak _"Başkalarının yaptığı telefon görüşmelerinden dolayı beni yalancılıkla suçlayamazsınız. Ben yalancı değilim. Yalancı sizsiniz. İade ederim"_ diye konuştu.

Savcı Pekgüzel’in, soruşturma kapsamında evi aranan ve daha sonra kanser hastalığına yakalanarak hayatını kaybeden Türkan Saylan ile ortak projesi olup olmadığını sordu.

üzkan, _“Türkan Saylan’ı Ege ve Güneydoğu yollarında tanıdım. Okul yapmaya gidiş gelişi sırasında. Kendisiyle ortak bir projemiz olmadı. Türkan Hanımla ilgili çalışmalarınızda benim verdiğim gizli bursları da açık ettiniz. Teessüf ederim"_ dedi.

*"N.T. adında başka Ergenekon savcısı var mı?"*

Ardından savcı Nihat Taşkın, Tuncay üzkan’a sorularını yöneltti.

Taşkın hakkında bir gazetede çıkan haberde, Taşkın’ın bir uyuşturucu çetesi üyesiyle telefonda görüştüğü iddiaların yer aldığını ifade eden üzkan, sorularına cevap vermeyeceğini, ondan gelen soruları Başkan Köksal şengün’den geldiğini farz ederek cevaplayacağını ifade etti.

Nihat Taşkın bu konuya cevap vermek istediğini belirtti.

Taşkın, dün üzkan’ın kendisine verdiği haber küpürünü göstererek,_ "Verdiğiniz gazetede benden bahsetmiyor. Ben ne Rize’liyim ne de Trabzon’lu. Uyuşturucu kaçakçısı arkadaşım yok. Sakaryalıyım. Madem bir güvensizlik oluştu. Sizin savcı seçme savcıların da sanık seçme hakkı yok"_ diye konuştu.

Tuncay özkan ise,_ "Gazetenin birinci sayfasını getirmeyi unutmuşum. İsmi N.T. olan başka bir Ergenekon savcısı var mı?"_ ifadesini kullandı. 


...

----------


## bozok

*BU DA ERGOOGLEKON üRGüTü*



*22.12.2009*



Bu olay kısmen basına yansıdı. Ama okuyacaklarınızdan farklı bir şekilde.

3. Ergenekon İddianamesi’nin 137. sayfasında önemli bir belge var.

*Gazeteci / Yazar Güler Kömürcü*’ye gönderilmiş bir e-posta.

E-posta *Yusuf Ziyad* isimli bir şahıstan posta.

Basit bir araştırma yaptığınızda Yusuf Ziyad’ın PKK’ya yakınlığı ile bilinen *Fırat Haber Ajansı*’na ve *Günlük Gazetesi*’ne yazdığı yazıları bulabiliyorsunuz. Herkes onu *Kuzey Irak’ta yaşayan araştırmacı bir Kürt* olarak biliyor. Zaman zaman Kürt basınında tartışmalı yazılar yazıyor.

*PKK-İKDP’nin arasını bozmuştu*

ürnek verelim…

Ziyad, Kürt çevresinde çok tartışılan bir olaya imza atmıştı. Fıratnews’a yazdığı yazıda *İran Kürdistan Demokrat Partisi’nin İran yönetimi ile işbirliği yaptığını* haberleştirmiş, konu İrak KDP’si tarafından tepki ile karşılanmıştı. Haber PKK ile İKDP arasında krize neden olmuştu. Kısacası Ziyad’ın Ergenekon’dan önce *derin devlet üzerine bir vukuatı* da İran’da mevcut.

Biz konumuza dönelim…

Ziyad, Kömürcü’ye gönderdiği mailde kendisini şöyle tanıtmış: “*Sayın Güler Kömürcü, ben şu an Irak Kürdistan Federe Bölgesi’nde yaşayan Türkiyeli bir Kürdüm. 1994 yılında köyümüz askerler tarafından yakıldı. Vahşi kelimesini kinimin bir dışavurumu olarak anlamanızı istemiyorum. üünkü o gün yaşananlar kelimenin tam anlamıyla böyleydi*”.

*Bir internet araştırması*

E-postada Ziyad askerler üzerine düşüncelerini söyledikten sonra şöyle devam ediyor: “*Aşağıda mütevazi bir çalışmam var. Tümüyle internet ortamından sağladığım bilgileri bir araya getirdim. Ama ortaya çıkan fotoğraftan doğrusu ben de ürktüm. Edindiğim bilgilerle kendi fikirlerimi harmanladım. Eğer zaman ayırıp okursanız çok iyi olur. Sizin de kesinlikle yabancısı olduğunuz bilgiler olmamakla birlikte size derli toplu bir tablo sunmak istedim. Amacım mevcut duyarlılığınıza bir nebze de olsa katkı sunmaktır.*”

Milliyetçi söylemi ön planda tutan Güler Kömürcü’ye, Kürt meselesini radikal dille savunan *Ziyad’ın yaptığı reveranslar* dikkat çekici.

Tanıtım bölümü başarılar dileklerinden sonra bitiyor. Ardından “*Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nde üeteleşme Gerçeği*” başlıklı Ziyad’ın çalışması başlıyor.
Giriş kısmından şunlar anlaşılıyor:

*1.* Güler Kömürcü e-postayı gönderen kişiyi tanımıyor

*2.* Yusuz Ziyad’da Kömürcü’yü tanımıyor. Gazeteci kimliği ile biliyor.

*3.* Yusuf Ziyad tamamen kişisel olduğunu iddia ettiği çalışmasını Kömürcü’ye sunuyor.


*Medya nasıl verdi*

Güler Kömürcü ise ilginç olduğunu düşündüğü bu maili AKP eski milletvekili* Turhan üömez*’e gönderiyor. İddianamede bulunan e-posta tüm medyada: “Kaçak Ergenekon sanığı Turan üömez’in bilgisayarında bulunan ‘Yusuf Ziyad.doc’ adıyla kaydedilmiş yazı dosyası, Yusuf Ziyad adlı bir mail adresinden Güler Kömürcü’ye, oradan da üömez’e gönderilmiş. E-mail’in ekinde ise ‘*Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nde üeteleşme Gerçeği*’ başlıklı yazı yer alıyor. Bu yazıda, ‘İtirafçı Alaattin Kanat, Tuğgeneraller H.K ve Veli Küçük gibi isimler Kürdistan’daki birçok *faili meçhul cinayet ve terör hareketinin yürütücüleri*’ deniyor” cümleleri ile yer aldı.


*İbrahim Tatlıses bile var*

İsterseniz Ziyad’ın Kömürcü’ye ne yazdığına bakalım:

Metin Osmanlı tarihinde kardeş kavgaları ve komplolar ile başlıyor. Ardından İttihat Terakki anlatılıyor. *İttihat Terakki’nin günümüz derin devletinin temeli* olduğu tespiti yapılıyor. Ardından JİTEM, JİT genel hali ile irdeleniyor. Eşref Bitlis’in ölümü Cem Ersever cinayeti, Turgut üzal suikasti, Hizbullah’ın kuruluşu çeteler ile ilişkili olarak irdeleniyor. Bu çeteler ile ilişkili olarak *Susurluk* inceleniyor. üzel Harp Dairesi ve Gladio ile ilişkisi anlatılıyor. Elbette bu anlatım içerisinde Korkut Eken’den Veli Küçük’e hatta İbrahim Tatlıses’e pek çok isim zikredilmiş. Kısacası Ziyad bu bölümde *derin devletin genel bir tarihini komplocu bir yaklaşımla* ele alıyor.


*Tezi aynı*

E-posta’nın en önemli bölümü ise “*Paramiliter Yapılanmalar*” başlığı ile verilen kısmı. Bu bölümde ABD’nin Ortadoğu’da Irak müdahalesinin ardından bölgeye dönük değişim isteği anlatılıyor. Ancak *Türkiye’de bulunan ulusalcı çevrelerin bu projeye karşı çıktığı* ve buna karşı örgütlenme içinde olduğu iddia ediliyor. Bu örgütlenmenin devlet içerisinde aktif olduğundan söz ediliyor.

Kısacası Ziyad’ın anlattıkları herkesin kendi dilinden ifade ettiği bir *derin devlet tahlili*nden başka bir şey değil. Kimi yerlerinde aşırı komplocu, kimi yerlerinde fazlasıyla dayandığı ideolojisinin etkisinde. Ancak *Ziyad’ın yazdığı metin ile Ergenekon İddianamesi’nin ana tezi* birbirine çok benziyor. İsteyenler bu uzun metni dava dosyasının içinden bulabilir.


*Neden önemli*

Peki Ziyad’ın postası neden önemli.

Yusuf Ziyad, bu e-postayı 25 Mart 2007 tarihinde Kömürcü’ye gönderiyor. Ergenekon soruşturması ise Haziran 2007 tarihinde başlıyor. *Ziyad henüz Ergenekon soruşturması başlamadan önce devlet içinde yer alan bir paramiliter örgütlenme tarif ediyor*. Bunun sivil toplum ayaklarını, yargıdaki kollarını, ordudaki uzantılarını isim zikrederek anlatıyor.

Ziyad gönderdiği e-postada derin devlet örgütlenmesinin içinde bulunan kişilerin listesini vermiş. Listede 84 kişi var. *Listedeki 23 isim ise aradan geçen 2 yıl içinde tutuklu ya da tutuksuz olarak Ergenekon Davası’nın sanığı haline geldi*.


*İşte o liste*

*Kim bu 23 kişi?*
Veli Küçük, Turhan üömez, Hurşit Tolon, şener Eruygur, Fikri Karadağ, İbrahim şahin, Taner ünal, Muzaffer Tekin, Mustafa üzbek, Tuncer Kılınç, Mustafa Alpay, Mahmut üztürk, Alparslan Arslan, Zekeriya üztürk, Kemal Kerinçsiz, Levent Temiz, Sevgi Erenol, Adil Serdar Saçan, Bekir üztürk, Doğu Perinçek, Yalçın Küçük, Sedat Peker, Sedat şahin.
şaşırtıcı değil mi?

Yusuf Ziyad internet üzerinden yaptığını söylediği bir araştırma ile derin devletin parçası olduğunu söylediği 23 kişiyi henüz ortada Ergenekon soruşturması ortada yokken tespit ediyor. Bunu Güler Kömürcü’ye gönderiyor. O da ironik bir notla postayı Turhan üömez’e gönderiyor. Böylece *e-posta Ergenekon belgesi* haline geliyor.

Bu yazıyı Kömürcü’ye gönderen Yusuf Ziyad’ın amacı neydi? Kömürcü’ye bir komplo mu yapmıştı? Bu öngörü ile gönderdiği belgenin bir çete örgütlenmesinin konusu olacağını da öngörmüş müydü? Ya da google aracılığı ile bir örgütlenmeyi ortaya çıkarabileceğini? Peki Ziyad tüm bu isim listesini neden Gazeteci / Yazar Güler Kömürcü'ye göndermişti? Bu listeye daha çok ilgi gösterebilecek gazeteciler yok muydu?

Kısacası *Ergenekon, bir internet araştırması ile ortaya çıkarılabilecek kadar gizli bir örgütlenmeymiş*.


*Barış Terkoğlu*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*SANIKLARDA AMERİKANCI HİüBİR “DARBECİ” YOK*




*23.12.2009* 


Hürriyet gazetesi yazarlarından Cüneyt ülsever, bugün köşesinde Ergenekon Davası ile ilgili son dönemde yaşananları değerlendiren bir yazı yazdı. ülsever’in, yaşanan garipliklerin giderek normal göründüğüne değindiği ve Odatv'nin haberine de yer verdiği “*Siz böyle bir ülkede yaşıyorsunuz*” başlıklı yazısı şöyle:

“*ERGENEKON Davası’nın 1. iddianamesinde şener Eruygur “Ergenekon Terör ürgütü” suikast listesinde 1 No’lu hedef. Davanın 2. iddianamesinde aynı şener Eruygur Ergenekon Terör ürgütü’nün 1. No’lu lideri.*

*** İntihar eden *Deniz Yarbay Ali Tatar*’ın cenazesine hakkında suikast tertip etmeye niyetlendiği iddia edilen *Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral Uğur Yiğit* de katıldı.

*** Son iki yılda *8 subay* şüpheli bir şekilde ya intihar etti ya da öldü. Bu satırlar yazılırken üanakkale’nin Ezine İlçesi İlçe *Jandarma Komutanı üsteğmen ünder Galip*’in makamında intihar ettiğine dair haberler TV’lere düştü.

** * **

*** *Erzincan*’da 3 *MİT* elemanı, kanunlara göre tutuklanabilmeleri için, hem *MİT*’in, hem de *Başbakan*’ın “*olur*”u gerekirken bu “*olur*”lara ihtiyaç duyulmadan tutuklandılar. *MİT*’in itirazı hiçbir işe yaramadı. MİT’çiler ne ile suçlanıyor, halen bilinmiyor.

*** Bazı gazetelere göre *Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç*’ın evinin önünde araçla tur atarken yakalanan iki kişiden birinin *albay*, diğerinin *binbaşı* olduğu ortaya çıktı. Subayların keşif yaptıkları ya da *Arınç* ile ilgili bilgi topladıkları iddiaları ortaya atıldı. Emniyet güçlerini gören *Topçu İstihkam Binbaşı İbrahim G*. elindeki bir kağıdı yutmaya çalıştı. Polisler *İbrahim G*.’yi tutarak ağzındaki kağıdı çıkardılar. Kağıtta *Arınç*’ın evinin ayrıntılı bir krokisinin yer aldığı görüldü.

*** Bazı kaynaklara göre (*Oda TV*) ise suikast ihbarında bulunan kişi *Bülent Arınç*’ın korumalığını yapan kişi. Operasyonu emniyet içinde özel bir birim ve MİT beraber yürüttü. şüpheli kişiler kısa sürede yakalandı. Gerçekten de iki kişi *Arınç*’ın evinin etrafında dolaşıyordu. Ancak yakalanan kişilerin *Genelkurmay Başkanlığı* ile hiçbir *resmi bağı* yoktu. Birisi *emekli asker*, biri ise *sivil vatandaş*tı. Yakalanan kişilerde suikasta ilişkin hiçbir delil bulunamadı. Suikast iddiası doğrulanamayınca iki kişi serbest bırakıldı.

** * **

*** “*Bülent Arınç*’a suikast girişimi”ni hemen ilk saatlerde *AKP’li Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat* kesin bir dille “*Ergenekon*”un işi olarak ilan etti. Tıpkı *AKP’li Hüseyin üelik*’in 1993’te Bingöl’de 33 ere yapılan baskını *TSK*’nın tertip etmiş olabileceğini “kapı çalan bekçi benzetmesi” ile ima etmesi gibi. Halbuki, dönemin *MİT Müsteşarı Sönmez Köksal* saldırıyı kesinkes *PKK*’nın yaptığını, ancak bir *ihmal*den bahsedilebileceğini söylüyor.

*** “*Darbecilerin*” yargılandığı davada “darbe yapanlar” yok. *12 Martçılar*, *12 Eylülcüler* olmadığı gibi, hadi onlar eski darbelerdi, “yakın tarih darbecileri” *28 şubatçılar*, *27 Nisan e-muhtıra sahipleri* de yok. Sanıklar arasında *Amerikancı* hiçbir “*darbeci*” yok.

** * **

*** *Türkiye*, *ABD* ve *Irak* arasında oluşturulan *üçlü mekanizmanın* 4. ana komite toplantısı iki bölüm halinde tamamlandı. Kuzey Irak’ın da Erbil’deki toplantıya katılması ile üçlü mekanizma *dörtlü mekanizma* oldu. İlki geçen yıl yapılan toplantılardan çıkan sonuç Türk basınına, “*PKK’nın korktuğu başına geliyor*”, “*PKK’nın tasfiyesi için artık yol haritası var*” şeklindeki başlıklarla yansıdı.

*** Ancak, ne *Kuzey Irak*, ne *Irak*, ne de *ABD*, PKK’nın tasfiyesi konusunda gereğinde silahlı güç kullanacaklarına dair *Türkiye*’ye garanti verdiler. Bu durumda İçişleri Bakanı *Beşir Atalay* yüreğimize su serpen “PKK’nın korktuğu başına geliyor” ve “PKK’nın tasfiyesi için artık yol haritası var” sözleri ile ifade edilen *kazanımların* neler olduğunu kaba hatları ile *açıklamak* zorunda.

** * **

Sevgili okurlar, siz *böyle bir ülkede* yaşıyorsunuz ve yaşadıklarınız giderek size *normal* gözüküyor! 

*Garabet olanın doğallaşması başlı başına bir travma değil mi?*"


*Odatv.com
*

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON'UN HEDEFİNDE AVRASYACILAR VAR*



*23.12.2009* 


*Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın, Maya Dergisi'ne verdiği röportajı yayınlıyoruz...*

"E.Org. üetin Doğan ile yaptığımız söyleşide Türkiye ve Dünya gündeminde ağırlığını koruyan sorunların yeni yıla girerken ulaştığı boyutları ve nedenlerini ele aldık. ülkemizin, *AKP’nin yarattığı, büyüttüğü sorunların altında ezildiği, suni gündemlerle cebelleştiği, merkep’in kendisini bırakıp gölgesi ile savaşan gariplikler ülkesine dönüştüğü için, “zıvanadan” çıktığını belirten Doğan*’ın, sorduğumuz sorulara verdiği yanıtları, yaptığı değerlendirmeleri aşağıda bulacaksınız. Son dönemde ülke gündeminin merkezinde otumaya devam eden “*Açılım*”, Maya’nın bu ve bundan önceki sayısnda Sn. Doğan tarafından kapsamlı olarak ele alındığı için söyleşimimizin kapsamı dışında tutulmuştur.

Sn. Doğan’ın yaptığı değerlendirmelerin kaynakçaları dip notu olarak verilmiştir.

*Maya: Türkiye’nin içinde bulunduğu siyasal, sosyal ve ekonomik sorunların boyutunun çığ gibi büyümekte olduğunu görüyoruz. Sayın Başbakan ise, gittikçe hırçınlaşan tavır ve sözleri ile de olsa “nurlu ufuklara” doğru hızla yol aldığımızı söylemeye bıkmadan devam ediyor. Siyasal konuların gündemdeki ağırlığı nedeni ile pek tatışılmayan Türkiye ekonomisi gerçekten bir düzlüğe çıkmakta mıdır?*

*Doğan:* Mevcut AKP yönetimi iktidarda kaldığı sürece, zıvanadan çıkan *Türkiye’yi siyasal, ekonomik ve sosyal açıdan rayına oturtmak, ümitsiz bir vak’a olarak görülüyor*. Doğru işler yapmanın koşulu, sanal alemde dolaşmakla değil, gerçeklerle yüzleşmekten geçer. Elimde Başbakan’ın Aralık başında kendi grup toplantısında yaptığı uzun konuşmanın tam metni var. Söylediği sözlerin, *verdiği bilgilerin sağlıklı olmayışı*, Başbakan’ın sağlığından da kuşku duymamıza neden oldu. Esasen Sayın Erdoğan’ın ekrana, gazetelere yansıyan tedirgin bakışları, birşeylerin doğru gitmediği konusunda kendisinin de az, biraz kuşku duymaya başladığının göstergesi de olabilir. Lafı uzatmadan Başbakan’ın konuşma metninden birkaç satırı birlikte okuyarak bunların gerçeklerle ne ölçüde bağdaştışığını irdeleyelim:

“....Medeniyet yürüyüşümüzde nereden nereye geldiğimizi görme imkanını bulduk. Yaptığımız öz eleştiriler, değerlendirmeler neticesinde bir kez daha göğsümüz kabardı. 7 yılda ortaya konulan her bir başarı, her Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşının göğsünü kabartmıştır. Yaptığımız reformlar, hizmetler, Türkiye’nin dört bir yanında inşa ettiğimiz eserler büyük bir başarı tablosunun parçasıdır...

Başkaları bu başarıları gölgelemek isteyebilir. Başkaları bu başarılardan rahatsız olabilir. Ama biz bu 7 yılda yaptığımız her hizmetle gurur duyduk.... Türkiye’yi dünyanın 17. en büyük ekonomisine yükseltirken, enflasyonu tek haneli rakamlara çekerken ne duyduysak, hangi hazzı yaşadıysak, bütün başarılardan nasıl gurur duyduysak, yine gurur duyuyoruz. Sessiz devrimler gerçekleştirdik. Ekonomide tarihi göstergelere ulaştık.”

*Tarihi göstergeler Başbakan'ı yalanlıyor*

*Maya: Nedir bu tarihi göstergeler? AKP yedi yılda gerçekten göğsümüzü kabartan başarılara imza atabildi mi?*

*Doğan:* Benim görebildiğim kadarı ile yakın tarihimizde hiç görülmemiş kadarı ile bazı çevrelerin, evlad-ü iyal’in (çoluk-çocuk,eşin), dostun ziyadesiyle göğsünü ve cüzdanını kabartan gelişmeler gerçekten sağlanmş; *gemicikler*, *villalar*, *prim getirici arsalar*, *eşe dosta devredilen basın yayın kuruluşları*, zemzem suyu veya viskiye düşkünlüğüne bakılmaksızın “*şerbetli kalemler*” satın alınmıştır. Ama ne yazık ki bunlar, Birleşmiş Milletler’in, OECD’nin, hatta bütün halisane gayretine rağmen Türkiye İstatistik Kurumu’nun (TüİK), Türkiye’nin ekonomik durumuna ilişkin yayınladığı bültenlerde yeralmıyor. Bültenlerde yeralan veriler ise daha ziyade okuyanların “*göğsünü daraltan*” cinsten. Türkiye’yi dünyanın 17nci en büyük ekonomisine yükseltirken gurur duyduklarını ileri süren Başbakan, *Türkiye'nin 2000 yılından beri dünyanın 17nci büyük ekonomisi* olduğunu bilmiyor mu?(1) Biliyorsa, Türkiye’yi “*yerinde saydırmaktan*” gurur duyuyor olmalı. Sayın ü.Zileli’nin “*Ses Ver Türkiye*” TV programına konuk olan Sayın İlhan Kesici’nin ortaya koyduğu çarpıcı verileri Sayın Tufan Türenç’in yazısından birlikte okuyalım 2)

“Son iki yılda karşılıksız çeklerde inanılmaz bir artış var. Geçen seneye göre artış nisbeti *yüzde 44*. Bu kadar insanın hepsi dolandırıcı mı? Kuşkusuz değil. Bunların çoğu iktidarın uyguladığı ekonomik modelin kurbanı. Karşılıksız çıkan çek sayısı 1.5 milyon adet. Protesto olan senetlerin tutarı ise *3 milyar dolar*. 64 bin işyeri kapandı.

İşsizlik ise facia: *Yüzde 13.4*. AKP iktidarı devraldığında yüzde *10.2*'ydi. Son bir yılda 930 bin kişi işsiz kaldı. Genç işsizlerin oranı yüzde 30'a yakın. *80 yılda Cumhuriyet'in toplam bocu 148 milyar dolar idi*, *AKP iktidarı ise 7 yılda bunu 285 milyar dolara çıkardı*.
Son altı yılda Türkiye *225 milyar dolar* faiz ödedi. Bu parayla 60 tane Atatürk barajı yapılabilirdi. Oysa *Erdoğan bir tek büyük baraj, santral, tesis yapmadı*.

Bütçe açığı şu anda *40.3 milyar dolar*. Yıl sonuna kadar *62,3 milyar dolar*a çıkacak . Resmi rakamların gözler önüne serdiği çok çarpıcı bir gerçek de şu:

*Türkiye 1923-2003 arasında yani 80 yılda her yıl ortalama 4.6 büyüdü. AKP iktidarında, yani yedi yılda bu rakam 3.98. Aynı dönemde bizim gibi kalkınmakta olan ülkeler yüzde 7.2 büyüdü.*

Türkiye Menderes döneminde, her yıl üst üste yüzde7.2, üzal döneminde 5.1, Demirel döneminde 6.3 büyüdü. Başbakan'in "*Bizi teğet geçti*" dediği son dünya ekonomik krizinde 2009 da Türkiye yüzde 6.5 küçüldü ve dünya rekoru kırdı.

Atatürk döneminin 1923-1929 arasında büyüme 10.3, 1923-1938 döneminde ise 1929 büyük dünya krizine rağmen büyüme 7,4.

AKP iktidarında çok vahim bir şey daha oldu. Türkiye'nin büyük özverilerle dişinden tırnağından artırdığıyla yarattığı bütün fabrikalar, KİT'ler gibi ülkenin bütün değerleri *haraç mezat satıldı*.”

Bu tablodan nasıl gurur duyulabilinir? İşsizlik verileri bir ekonominin sosyal açıdan ne ölçüde sağlıklı olduğunun en önemli göstergesi sayılır. Bu noktada Sayın Kesici’nin “*facia*” olarak nitelendirip verdiği bilgiyi biraz daha açalım. Bilindiği gibi gizli işsizliğin yaşandığı kırsal alanda istihdam verilerinin gerçek boyutunu tespiti oldukça zor, hatta bizim gibi ülkelerde neredeyse imkansızdır. Esasen kentsel alandaki istihdam verileri sonuçları itibariyle daha büyük önem taşır. TüİK’in yayınladığı en son verilerilere göre, Türkiye'de tarım dışı işsizlik oranı geçen yılın (2008) aynı dönemine göre 4,1 puanlık artışla *% 17* seviyesinde gerçekleşmiştir. Bu oran erkeklerde geçen yılın aynı dönemine göre 3,8 puanlık artışla *% 15,1*, kadınlarda ise 4,5 puanlık artışla *% 23,6* olmuştur. Gelir dağılımındaki artan adaletsizliği ise, Kamu-Sen Araştırma Geliştirme Merkezi’nin hazırladığı son rapor çarpıcı bir biçimde gözler önüne seriyor.(3) üzetle, AKP sürdürdüğü ekonomik politikalarla ülkemizi *sosyal patlama*nın eşiğine hızla sürüklemekte olduğunu söyleyebiliriz.

*IMF Borç verenlerin çıkarını korur*

*Maya: Bazı üevreler, Hükümetin Uluslararası Para Fonu’na (IMF) karşı ulusal bir direnç sergilediğini, 10 Mayıs 2008’de sona eren anlaşmanın yenilenmesi için IMF’nin ileri sürdüğü koşullara boyun eğmediğini, Türk ekonomisinin payandasız kendi ayakları üzerinde durabilecek güce ulaştığını ileri sürüyor. Bu savın doğruluk derecesi nedir?*

*Doğan:* Konunun ayrıntısına girmez iseniz, Hükümetin IMF’ye karşı gurur okşayıcı direnç gösterdiğini kabullenir, alkış tutarsınız. Konuyu biraz ayrıntısı ile kurcalarsanız, “*Vehbinin kerrakesinin*” ne olup, ne olmadığını anlar, feracenin altındaki tatsız gerçeği görürsünüz.
IMF’den farklı beklentileri olanlara hemen açıklıyalım.. Bu *kuruluşun temel görevi, borç alan ülkenin değil, borç verenlerin çıkarlarını korumaktır*. Bunu bir ülkeye kredi veren diğer ülke ve kuruluşların verdikleri kredinin batmadan karla geri dönüşünü sağlayıcı düzenlemeleri borç alan ülkeye kabul ettirmekle sağlar. Bu kabulden sonra IMF yeşil ışığını yakar, başta IMF olmak üzere uluslararası mali kuruluşlar ile tuzu kuru ülkeler kredi musluklarını açar. Işığın yanık kalması, *IMF’nin ülke ekonomik performansını kontrol için yaptığı denetlemelerden geçerli not almasına* bağlıdır.

IMF ile 1961 yılından itibaren yapılan 19 anlaşmanın son ikisi hariç, hepsinin uygulama sürecinde pürüzler çıkmış, öngörülen programlar uygulanamamıştır. üçer yıllık periyodlar için yürürlüğe konan 2002 ve 2005 anlaşmalarının sonuna kadar (10 Mayıs 2008), ne AKP ne de IMF yönetimi herhangi ciddi bir pürüz çıkarmamış, *IMF’nin Türk ekonomisi için çizdiği rota* genel hatları ile takip edilmiştir.(4) Yeni üç yıllık dönemi kapsayan bir anlaşma için 18 ayı aşkın süredir yapılan görüşmelerin sonuçsuz kaldığı, iktidarın *IMF’siz* “*yola devam*” kararı aldığı görülmektedir.

IMF ile yapılacak anlaşmalarda elbette ülke çıkarlarının korunması için direnç gösterilmelir. Bu noktada önemli olan kendi çiftliğimizin çıkarları ile ülke çıkarlarının birbine karıştırılmamasıdır. AKP’nin IMF’ye “*boş ol*” demesinin nedeni, IMF’nin yeni bir destek anlaşması için ileri sürdüğü koşullarla iktidarın “*bam teline*” basmış olmasıdır. Türkiye’nin çıkarlarına uymadığı gerekçesi ile reddedilen IMF önerilerini irdelediğimizde, sözkonusu olanın ülke çıkarından çok, *AKP’nin keyfi ekonomik yönetime olan sevdası ile şeffaflığa olan nefretinden kaynaklandığı* açıkça görülmektedir.(9) IMF ile olan anlaşmazlık konuları üç noktada kilitlenmiştir. Bunlar, Gelir İdaresi’nin özerk kuruma dönüştürülmesi, mükelleflere “*nereden buldun*” sorgulamasının yapılabilmesi ile yerel yönetimlerin gelirlerini artıran yasal düzenlemede geri adım atılması istemleridir. IMF’nin getirdiği önerilerin ilk ikisi, gelişmiş ülkelerin ekonomik yönetimlerinin değişmez kuralını oluşturmaktadır.

AKP ekonomik yönetiminin niteliğini, 22.11.2008 tarihinde yürürlüğe giren “5811 sayılı “*Bazı Varlıkları Milli Ekonomiye Kazandırılması Hakkındaki Kanun*” açıkça ortaya koymaktadır. Kara-para aklamanın meşru zeminini oluşturan kanunun yürürlük süresi daha sonra yapılan ilava yasal düzenleme ile fiilen 02.11.2009 tarihine kadar uzatılmıştır. Yasa kapsamında beyanda bulunulan varlıklar için “*Nereden Buldun?*” şeklinde bir inceleme yapılamayacaktır. Başarılarının yanısıra, ülkemizde siyasal, sosyal ve ekonomik açıdan yaptığı açılımlarla hızlı bir yozlaşma sürecini başlatan üzal’ın mirasına da sahiplik eden Erdoğan, onun izinde tekrar “*Nereden Buldun?*” sorgulamasını rafa kaldırmış, ardından “*ya herro, ya merro*” diyerek zarını atmıştır. Atasözlerine düşkün olduğu bilinen Başbakan’ın “*Borç bini aşınca hergün tavuk eti yiyeceksin!*” söyleminin kerametine inanmış görünüyor. Mali disipline önem vermeyen iktidarın çok geçmeden IMF ile hülleli bir evlilik yapmak zorunda kalırsa hiç şaşırmayın.

*Maya: AKP iktidarı ekonomide görülen bu olumsuzlukları halkın hissetmemesi için birtakım tedbirler aldığını söyleyebilir miyiz?*

*Doğan:* Elbette söyleyebiliriz. Halkın algılama yetisinin azaltılmasının evrensel reçetesi; *dozunda afyon kullanmak, gündemi değiştirmek, korku salmaktır*. Kutsal günlerde aşevi açmak, kömür ve erzak dağıtmak, bu kapsamdaki yeni buluş ve uygulamalardır. Diğer taraftan halkımızın bir bölümünün, Sayın Başbakan’ın Führer misali “*Dediği dedik, çaldığı düdük!*” duruşundan pek hoşlandığı, söylevleri ve anlattığı masallarla kan şekelerleri düşerek tatlı rüyalara daldıkları görülmektedir. Hatırlanacağı gibi Başbakan, sensörlerinin yanlış sinyal vermesinden olacak, küresel krizinin Türkiye’yi “*teğet geçeceği*”, sarsılmadan yola devam ederek, “*krizi fırsata çevirecekleri*” yolunda kehanette bulunmuştu. ülkemizi krizden en cok etkilenenler sıralamasında en başlara taşıma becerisini(!) gösteren Başbakan’ın yardımına özel yetkili savcıların koşturulmamasını dilerim. Yaşı bizim gibi kemale ermişlerin hatırlayacağı gibi dün bütün ulusca, başımıza gelen her musibet’in altında bir “*orak-çekiç*” işareti aradıysak, günümüzde de “*Ergenekon Terör ürgütü*” aranır olmuştur.

*Ergenekon gündemi değiştirmek için kullanılıyor*

*Maya: ülkemizi gerçekten kaosa dönüştüren “Açılımı” bir tarafa bırakırsak, son iki yıldır seri dalgalar halinde gözaltıları, sorgulamaları, tutuklamaları ve yargı süreci devam eden Ergenekon Davasını da kamuoyunun dikkatlerini başka taraflara çekme girişimi olarak mı görüyorsunuz?*

*Doğan:* Ergenokon ürgütü’nün varlığı henüz kanıtlanmamış olmakla beraber, ülkemizde belli çevrelerin günah keçisi olduğu, iktidarın elinin sıkıştığı zamanlarda spekülatif yeni bir iddia üretilerek, ülke gündemine oturtulduğu görülmektedir. Son zamanlarda “*Açılımın*” yükünden sıyırtmak için ortaya atılan iddialar, tehlikeli ve iğrenç bir boyuta ulaşmış bulunmaktadır. *Tokat’ın Reşadiye İlçesi’nde şehit edilen 7 askerimizle, 1993 yılında 33 erin Bingöl kırsalında şehit edilmelerinin “ERGENEKON” ile bağlantı kurulmaya yeltenilmesi konuya “tüy dikmiştir” diyebiliriz*.

Kamuoyunda Ergenekon konusunda neredeyse söylenmemiş söz, yapılmamış yorum yok gibi. “*Davanın*” üzerinde pek durulmayan sadece dış boyutu. ülkemizde gündeme oturan her konu gibi Ergenekon’un da bir “ithal ürünü” olup olmadığını tartışılmasının yararlı olacağını düşünüyorum. Bu tartışmanın açılması yolunda birkaç ipucunu sergilemek isterim. Bilmem geçtiğimiz yıl (2008) sonlarına doğru, Alexsandr Dugin ile bağlantılı olarak; “*Yoksa Ergenekon Rus İcadı mı?*” türünden haberlerin basında yer aldığını hatırlıyor musunuz?

Alexandr Dugin, Putin’in dostu, Avrasya olgusunun ateşli bir savunucusu ve bu nedenle de ABD’de 2008 sonuna kadar işbaşında olan Neo-Con’cuların düşmanlığını üzerine çeken bir filozof. Dugin, 2003 yılndan itibaren Türkiye’ye gelerek başta İşçi Partisi olmak üzere bazı aydınlarımızın desteklediği bir seri konferanslar vermişti. ülkemizdeki bazı çevrelerin “*yarana yaranmak kavliyle*” ülkemizdeki Avrasyacılar’ın üzerine gidilmesinde etkileri olmuş mudur acaba, demekten kendimi alamıyorum. Soru üzerinde sizin de bir parça kafa yormanız için belirteyim: *Alexandr Dugin ile el sıkıp kendisini destekleyen, kendisine üniversite kapılarını açan, ne parti lideri, ne üniversite rektörü, içeri alınmaktan kendisini kurtaramadı*. Sahi bir de sahibinin içeride olduğu “*Avrasya Tv*” var.

*Maya: 21nci Yüzyılın ilk onyılını noktaladığımız bu günlerde dünyamızdaki siyasal ve sosyal gelişmelerin zeminini oluşturan dünya ekonomisinin genel görünümünü nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz?*

*Doğan:* Dünya ekonomisine 20nci yüzyıl boyunca egemen olan Amerikan ekonomisi, zaman zaman içerisine girdiği dönemsel krizlerin, kendisine bağımlı dünya ekonomisinde de kaçınılmaz sarsıntılara yol açtığını biliyoruz. *Dünya ekonomisinde görülen hastalığın, ülkelerin ABD’nin tüketim ekonomisine ve dolara olan bağımlıktan kaynaklandığını söyleyebiliriz*. Yaşadığımız küresel krizin temelinde de bu bağımlılığın sonuçları yatmaktadır. Başta üin olmak üzere mali öz kaynakları yüksek bir kısım ülkeler, ekonomik büyümelerini bir ölçüde de olsa sürdürerek sarsıntıdan daha az darbe almışlardır. Mali disiplini olmayan, kaynakları kıt bizim gibi ülkeler ise, krizden en fazla zarara uğrayarak ekonomik açıdan küçülmüşlerdir.

Yaşadığımız ekonomik depremin merkez üssü ABD’nin ekonomisinde iyileşme emareleri görülse de, iyimser olmak için daha çok erken olduğu, özellikle *işsizliğin 2010 yılında da artmaya devam edeceği* tahmin edilmektedir.(5) Amerika’nın krizi atlatmak için yürürlüğe koyduğu önlemlerin diğer ülkelere olumsuz yansımaları, küresel ekonomik ilişkilerde daha “*hakça bir düzen*” arayışlarını da hızlandırmıştır.

Fedaral Merkez Bankasının rezervi küresel krizin başlangıcı sayabileceğimiz Ocak 2007 tarihinde *800 milyar dolar* iken, tedrici artışlarla Ağustos 2009’da *2,2 trilyon dolar*a ulaşmıştır.(6) Bankanın likitidesindeki yaklaşık bu üç misli artış, tasarrufla değil, borçlanma ve para basmakla elde edilmiştir. Bu suretle zor durumdaki Amerikan finansal kurumlarına borç verilmiş, bir kısmı kurumlar satın alınan çoğunluk hisseleri ile adeta kamulaştırılmış, kredi piyasalarına nakit enjekte edilmiş, piyasadan uzun vadeli bono ve tahvil toplanmıştır. Alınan tedbirlerin şimdilik Amerikan ekonomisini deflasyondan koruğu söylenebilir. Bu başarıda geniş yetkilerle donatılmış Federal Merkez Başkanı Ben Bernanke’nin en büyük payı olduğu bilinmektedir. Bu nedenle “*The Foreign Policy*”(FP) dergisinin Aralık 2009 sayısı, dünyamızı etkileyen zirvedeki 100 ismin başında Ben Bernanke yeralmış bulunmaktadır. Konunun çarpıcı noktalarını ortaya koymaya çalışalım:

*Dolar hala uluslararası piyasada en önemli tedavül aracı olmaya devam ediyor. ülkelerin merkez bankalarının rezervlerini değişen oranlarda dolar oluşturuyor. Kendi ülke para birimine güven duymayan insanların da birikimlerini değer kaybetmemesi için dolara çevirdikleri bilinen bir gerçek*.

Amerikan Ekonomisi temelde bir tüketim ekonomisi olduğu için, Irak ve Afganistan askeri operasyonları nedeniyle artan bütçe açığını, 2002’den itibaren yıllık *500 milyar dolar* civarında dış ve iç borçlanmalarla kapatmaya başlamıştır. ABD’nin 2010 bütçe yılı sonu itibariyle toplam borç yükünün *14,456 trilyon dolar*a yükseleceği tahmin edilmektedir.(7) Bu miktar ABD’nin yıllık gayri safi milli hasılasının yüzde 98’i demektir. Eylül 2009 itibariyle hazinenin dış kaynaklardan temin ettiği borç toplamı yaklaşık *3,5 trilyon*a ulaşmış bulunmaktadır.(8) Bu miktarın yüzde 44’ü üin ve Japonya’dan gelmiştir. Yıllık borç yükü, küresel kriz nedeniyle yapılan harcamalarla, 2008 bütçe yılından itibaren bir trilyon doların üzerine çıkmış bulunmaktadır. Amerikan Merkez Bankasının piyasaya kısa süre içinde trilyon dolar sürmesi, doğal olarak doların değerini reel olarak düşürmüştür. Bir bakıma *Amerika yaptığı harcamaların önemli bir bölümünü yabancılara fatura etmiştir* diyebiliriz.

Amerika’da alacak-verecek konusunda ilginç bir söylem var. *Sana 1000 dolar borçlu isem, bu benim problemimdir. Fakat bir milyon borçlu isem, bu bizim problemimizdir*. ( “If I owe you $1,000, it's my problem. But if I owe you $1 million, it's our problem.) *Ben Bernanke’nin ikinci cümledeki “milyon” sözcüğünü “trilyon”, “bizim” sözcüğünü ise “senin” kelimesi ile değiştirdiği* anlaşılmaktadır. Altının önlenemez yükselişinin gerçek sebebinin bu noktada düğümlendiğini söyleyebiliriz. İşin ironik yanı, dünya ekonomisinin, borç içinde yüzen Amerikan ekonomisine bağımlılığı nedeniyle, ABD’nin çıkardığı faturaya ülkelerin pek fazla ses çıkaramamalarıdır. Buna da *küreselleşmenin sorunu, açmazı* diyebiliriz. Ancak, ne kadar büyük olursa olsun, ürettiğinden çok tüketen ekonomilerin 21nci yüzyılda varlıklarını uzun süre sürdürebilmeleri, bir noktadan sonra imkansızlaşacağından kuşku duyulmasın.

*Maya: Acaba yaşanan küresel krizin sebep ve sonuçlarından ders alınarak, bir daha küresel kriz yaşanmaması için gerekli tertip ve tedbirler alınabilecek mi?*

*Doğan:* 21nci yüzyılın ikinci onyılının başından itibaren dünyamızın en önemli ekonomik gündemi, sorduğunuz sorunun yanıtının arayışı olacaktır. Kuşkusuz her ülke kendine göre dersler çıkarmış olmalıdır. Dünya liderleri, dev uluslararası mali ve ekonomik kuruluşların yöneticileri, akademisyenler önümüzdeki ay (Ocak 2010) Davos’da yapılacak geleneksel Dünya Ekonomik Forumu’nda konunun üzerinde ayrıntılı olarak duracağı, Forum’un raportörlüğünü yapan GRI (Küresel Raporlama İnsiyatifi) tarafından Nisan 2010 ortalarında bir rapor yayınlanacağı bilinmektedir. Dünya ekonomik ve mali sistemi içindeki kurumlardan, köklü yapısal reform önerileri beklenmemelidir.

*üin, elindeki yaklaşık 1,5 trilyonluk Amerikan Hazine Bonosu ve tahvilinin değer kaybından dolayı homurdanmaya başlamış, uluslararası ticari ilişkilerde doların hakimiyetine son verilerek, IMF tarafından kontrol yeni bir para birimine dönülmesi gerektiğni açıkça ileri sürmüş bulunmaktadır*.(9) ünümüzdeki ikinci onyılın sonunda Dünyamızın ekonomik liderliğini ele geçireceği tahmin edilen üin taleplerinde yanlız değildir. Muhtemelen *önümüzdeki on yılın sonunda* üin’in talepleri hayata geçirirlmiş olacaktır.

Birbirlerine bağımlı olmakla beraber, aralarında amansız çıkar çatışmalarının bulunduğu bir platformda, ülkelerin ihtiyaç duyulan değişimin boyutlarında anlaşabilmeleri oldukça zordur. Radikal değişim ve dönüşümler, doğal gelişim evresinin önüne barajlar kurulması ve barajın bir gün gerisinde biriken yükü taşıyamayarak, patlamasından kaynaklandığı bilimektedir. *Berlin Duvarı’nın 1989 yılında yıkılması nasıl komunist sisteminin büyük ölçüde sonunu getirmiş ise, her on yılda bir batı ekonomilerine musallat olan ekonomik krizlerin de kapitalizmin tam bir revizyonuna tabi tutulması ihtiyacını doğurmuş bulunmaktadır.* Yirmibirinci yüzyılın ilk yarısında insanlığın, bireysel hak ve özgürlükleri kısıtlanmadan, libaral Pazar ekonomisini daha fazla sosyalleştirerek, klasik solun sağa, klasik sağın da sola kaydığı, ortak bir noktada buluşacağını umuyorum. Yaşadığımız küresel kriz, serbest pazar ekonomisinin işlemesinde kaçınılmaz olarak devletin rölünü arttırmış, hertürlü ekonomik faaliyetin şeffaflık içerisinde icrasının gerekliliğini öne çıkarmıştır.

*Maya: Açık yüreklilikle yaptığınız konuşma, verdiğiniz bilgiler için çok teşekkür ederim.*

*Doğan:* Asıl ben teşekür ederim. Söyleşimizde çoğu kez siyasetçilerin yaptığı gibi “kulvar” dışına çıkmamın hoşgörüleceğini umarım

*Notlar:*
*1.* http://www.radikal.com.tr/haber.php?haberno=37436
*2.* Bknz.Tufan Türenç, Hürriyet gazetesi 23.11.2009
*3.* Türkiye gelir dağılımı en bozuk üçüncü ülke,14.12.2009 Cumhuriyet portalı, http://www.cumhuriyet.com.tr/?im=yhs&hn=98318
*4.* Turkey And The IMF: What Delays The Deal? Joris Gjata, Turkey Analyst, 9 November 2009 Johns Hopkins University
*5.* OECD Economic Outlook No. 86, November 2009, http://www.oecd.org/document/18/0,33..._1_1_1,00.html
*6.* http://www.clevelandfed.org<http://www.clevelandfed.org/>
*7.* Historical Tables of the U.S. government, Fiscal year210 Sayfa 127-128
*8.* http://www.treas.gov/tic/mfh.txt
*9.* The Demise of the Dollar? http://chinadigitaltimes.net/china/dollar-value/ The End of Dollar Dominance? By John Pomfret The Washington Post, 23.03. 2009"


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BUNUN ADI TENEKE SUİKAST*



*Sözde Bülent Arınç suikastı*


*24.12.2009 10:31*

Atilla Akar Türkiye'de suikast konularını araştırmış yazmış nadir gazetecilerden biridir. Gazeteci-Yazar Akar, atillaakar.com.tr sitesinde Bülent Arınç *"suikastını"* bakınız nasıl değerlendirdi:

“Bu kez lafı dolandırmadan doğrudan konuya gireceğim. Dünya ve Türkiye tarihinde olmuş bütün suikastları ve girişimlerini incelemiş, bu konuda iki de kitabı olan bir yazar olarak söylüyorum; Başbakan Yardımcısı Sayın Bülent Arınç’a yönelik olduğu söylenen suikast iddiası türünden “acayip” bir olayı ilk defa görüyorum. Bana göre dile getirilen iddiaların bazı açılardan oldukça “kafa karıştırıcı” yönleri mevcut. Gene de iddia vahimdir ve üzerinde “çok yönlü” olarak düşünülmelidir.

Daha doğrusu suikastlar tarihinde ve istihbarat literatüründe böyle bir kavram mevcuttur ve daha ziyade sanki onu andırıyor gibidir. Bu kavram “Teneke Suikast”tır. (Teneke Suikast: çeşitli siyasi hesaplarla gerçekte yapılmamış ama yapılmış yahut yapılacakmış gibi gösterilen suikasttır. Daha doğrusu gerçek suikasttan ziyade suikastın “şov”udur. ürneğin geçmişte François Mitterand’ın kendisini yeniden siyaseten parlatmak ve gündeme oturtmak için böylesi bir “düzmece suikast” tertiplettiği söylenir.) Meraklı okurlarıma bu konuda Bernard Thomas’ın -kitapçılarda değil ama sahaflarda bulabilecekleri- “Tarih Boyunca Polis Kışkırtmaları” (Koza Yayınları. 1975) başlıklı eserini okumalarını tavsiye ederim.

Ancak konuya girmeden önce önemle belirteyim; burada Bülent Arınç’ın kendi kendine olmayan bir suikast girişimi tertiplettirdiğini yahut bu imajı yarattığını iddia edecek değilim.

Fakat burada bazı “güçler” Bülent Arınç üzerinden, Arınç’ı da içerir bir şekilde (Ki, AK Parti içine ordu karşıtı beyanlarıyla en çok öne çıkan isim o olduğu için seçilmiş olabilir) bir “senaryo” hazırlamış ve uygulamış olabilirler. Muhtemelen buna “servis” edilme biçimine bağlı olarak Bülent Arınç’da inandırılmış olmalı ki, o günden beri adeta bağırıp duruyor.

Hatırlarsak partisinin Manisa’daki İl Danışma Meclis toplantısında üstü kapalı olarak konuya değinen Arınç şunları söylemişti: “Siz bu zihniyetle devam ederseniz, Bizi vatan haini gözüyle görmeye devam ederseniz ve bu suçlamalara aynen iştirak ederseniz Türkiye’de birilerine hedef göstermiş olursunuz. Bu birilerinden hedef gösterdiğiniz insanlar bir şekilde zarar görecek olursa memnun mu olacaksınız?” Bülent Arınç, bununla da yetinmeyip “olayı MGK’na götüreceğini” söyleyip, bir “Milli güvenlik sorunu” haline getireceğini de ayrıca açıkladı. (Bülent Arınç gerçekten bu konuyu MGK’ya getirir ve Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Başbuğ’un istifasını isterse o zaman kafamda bazı soru işaretleri kaçınılmaz olarak oluşacaktır ama şimdi değil!) Bakalım “iş” nereye varacak?

Hatta böylesi muhtemel bir “suni suikast”ın “ikili” bir amacı bile olabilir. Hem Arınç üzerinden orduyu zorda bırakacak fiili bir “durum” yaratmak hem de Arınç’a bir “dolaylı gözdağı” verilerek ona muhtemel bazı konulardaki ittifaklarından “geri adımlar” attırmak. (Bu arada Bülent Arınç'ın bayramdan sonra "Ne Danıştay ne Bülent Arınç kalacak?" şeklindeki sözlerini de nedense hatırladım!) Kısaca ister “gerçek” ister “uydurma” olsun olayın kendisi gerçekten ilginç. Maalesef toplumumuz, medya, istihbarat merkezleri, yöneticiler şu anda “tek odak teorisi”ne fazlasıyla kapıldıklarından, “şablon izahlar” a fazlasıyla inandıklarından “çoklu odaklar”ı ve planları yeterince göremiyor olabilirler.

Kolay infiale kapılma, aceleden gaza gelme, hemen “hazır adresler” gösterme, “etiketleme” standart beyinlerin en tipik göstergesidir. “Kuşkular” nedense hep “tek yönü” ve “tek adres”li yorumlar duyulurken başka türlü de olabileceğini akıllarına dahi getirmek istemiyorlar. Oysa “oyun içinde oyun”lar olabilir ve bunlar öyle “konserve izahlar”la bir çırpıda anlaşılamaz…

Peki bu olayda basında geçtiğine göre ilk anda göze çarpan “tuhaflıklar” nelerdir?

*İddia 1:* Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’ın evinin bulunduğu sokakta ‘suikast’ şüphesiyle gözaltına alınan Genelkurmay Karargahı’nda görevli Albay E.Y.B. ile Binbaşı İ.G’nin, üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’nda görevli oldukları öğrenildi.

*Yorum:* Eğer bunlar “suikast timi” iseler hakikaten dünyanın en “embesil” suikastçıları olmalılar. Sokakta defalarca turlamaları bir yana “Albay” ve “Binbaşı” rütbesinde suikastçılarda yeni “icat” olmalı. Oysa biz suikastlar tarihinden biliyoruz ki, suikastçı odaklar genellikle “taşeron” kullanırlar ve asla kendilerini riske atmazlar. Bunlar da genellikle kolay bulunabilen “lümpen” yahut “yarım akıllı” tetikçilerdir. Oysa burada bu işler için özel eğitim almış “üzel Kuvvetler”e mensup iki subay söz konusudur. Ayrıca arkasında güçlü bir “yapı” varsa o planların çoktan “zaten hazır” olması gerekmez mi?

*İddia 2:* bir ihbar üzerine durdurulan şahıslar biri TSK’ya ait, diğeri kiralık iki araçtaydılar. Suikast ihbarında bulunan kişi Bülent Arınç'ın korumalığını yapan kişiydi. İhbar 20 gün önce yapılmıştı.

*Yorum:* 20 gün önce yapılan “ihbar”a niçin 20 gün sonra “operasyon” yapıldığı sorusu bir yana hiçbir suikastçı bağlı bulundukları kurumun (burada TSK) aracıyla gelmezler ve ayrıca kimlik beyanı gerektiren kiralık araçta kullanmazlar. Daha ziyade “çalıntı” araç kullanırlar. Ayrıca defalarca ve günlerce aynı sokakta “kabak gibi” turlamazlar.

*İddia 3:* Merkez Komutanlığı yetkilileri beklenirken savcılık talimatıyla araçlarda ve iki subayın üzerinde arama yapılmaya başlandı. Bu sırada Binbaşı İ.G.’nin bir not kağıdını ağzına götürerek yemeye çalıştığı fark edildi. Kağıt Binbaşı’nın elinden alındı. Savcı not kağıdına el koyarken, notta “1424 Cadde ....” şeklinde devam eden ve Arınç’ın adresinin bulunduğu tespit edildi.

Yorum: Bunlar nasıl “eğitimli” suikastçı ki, bir adresi ezberleyecekleri yerde bir kağıda yazıp, o kağıt ceplerinde turluyorlar. O ana kadar Arınç’ın evini tespitten bile acizlerse zaten hiçbir işe yaramazlar demektir. Ayrıca o cadde üzerinde başka bir yeri “istihbari amaçlı” olarak gözlüyor olabilirler. O kişinin bilinmemesi içinde böylesi bir “yöntem” seçmiş olabilirler.

*İddia 4:* şahıslar silahlıydılar. (Ki, bu beyan Arınç’ın kendisine ait) Ancak bu silahlar kendilerinin zimmetli, ruhsatlı silahlarıydı. (Genelkurmay açıklamasında bu yok)

*Yorum:* hangi suikastçılar kendi “beylik” silahlarıyla suikast yapmaya giderler ki? 

Suikastlarda kullanılan silahlar “ruhsatlı” olmayıp, yasadışı-yeraltı piyasasından ya da başka yollarla kolaylıkla temin edilebilecek türde silahlardır. Hiçbir suikastçı –varsa- kendi özel silahıyla suikast yapmaz.

Dolayısıyla bu olay “suikast timi”nden ya da planından çok başka durumlara daha baştan itibaren benziyor. O halde ne olabilir? Varsayımlarımızı yürütmeye devam edelim;

*1)* Olay gerçekten suikast amaçlıdır. (Bu tez eldeki verilerle şimdilik çelişmektedir)

*2)* ”Yakalanan ekip” takip ve izleme yapmaktadır. Ancak Arınç’ı mı başkasını mı izledikleri belli değildir.

*3)* “Yakalanan ekip” dinleme yapmaktadır. Ancak Arınç’ı mı başkasını mı dinledikleri belli değildir. (Fakat araçlardan dinleme sistemi çıkmadığı söylenmektedir.)

*4)* Bilemediğimiz ya da akla gelmeyen bir nedene bağlı olarak oradadırlar. Dolayısıyla bu “neden” bilinemediği için ilk anda yapılan bir “yanlış analiz” veya “paranoya” sonucu olay “suikast şüphesi”ne evrilmiş ve bugünkü içinden çıkılmaz halini almıştır.

*5)* Bilinçli olarak böylesi bir “senaryo” üretilmiş, o kişilerin orada gerçekte niçin bulundukları bilindikleri halde sanki bir “suikast timine” baskın havası verilerek olay birileri tarafından başka yönlere çekilmek istenmiştir.

Nitekim son Genelkurmay Başkanlığı açıklaması bu konuda bize bazı ipuçları sunmaktadır. Buna göre; “Söz konusu askeri personel, uzun süredir devam eden, kastedilen bölgeye yakın bir yerde oturan ve bilgi sızdırdığı iddia edilen bir askeri personel hakkında bilgi toplamak üzere görevlendirilmişlerdir.” denilmektedir.

O halde akla şu soru gelmektedir; Acaba bu “operasyon” bir “karşı-operasyon” olabilir mi? Yani ki “bilgi sızdırdığı iddia edilen bir askeri personel”i (Nereye ve kimlere sorusuyla birlikte) “koruma” amaçlı yapılmış olabilir mi? Böylelikle bir tür “misilleme” yapılmış ama bu misilleme “Arınç’a karşı suikast” söylemiyle mi perdelenmiştir? Bu noktada Bülent Arınç’ın adı kullanılıp boş yere paniğe mi sevk edilmiştir? Böylelikle zaten süren psikolojik savaşa bir de “suikast senaryosu” argümanı mı eklenmiştir?

Elbette ki, şu da unutulmamalıdır. Bu ülkede defalarca cinayetler işlenmiştir ve bu odaklar (tetikçilerin bir kısmı bulunsa bile) aydınlığa kavuşturulamamıştır. Ordu içindeki “kontrgerilla” iddiaları da tüm açıklığıyla ortaya konulamamıştır. Bu açıdan bakıldığında Bülent Arınç dahil, şu anda ülkeyi yöneten herkes “potansiyel” olarak “suikast hedefi” sayılmalıdır. Bu anlamda ihtimal “sıfırdır” kimse diyemez. Ancak bu “olasılık hesabı”ndan hareketle de kimse “kesinlik” de öne süremez. Zaten aynı nedenle çok dikkatli olarak araştırılmalı ve tartışılmalıdır. Ancak en azından şu süreçte tüm yönleriyle araştırılmadan da köşeli kanaatler ya da sıklıkla yapıldığı gibi “ima”lardan kaçınılmalıdır. Aykırı sorular soran herkese de hemen “Ergenekoncu musun siz” yaftası vurulması, fikirleri susturma alışkanlığından vazgeçilmelidir. ünkü şu sıralar en çok “aykırı sorular”a ihtiyacımız var gibi geliyor bana.

Tabii her ne olursa olsun olayın kendisi vahimdir. üünkü ortada Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin Başbakan Yardımcısı'nı öldürmeye teşebbüs hazırlığı iddiası vardır. İkinci vahim yanı bunun Türkiye Cumhuriyeti ordusu veya onun içinden birilerinin yapacağı varsayılmaktadır. Sırf iddianın ortalığı “karıştırması” bile yeterince yıpratıcıdır. Kurumlar arası güvensizlik ve “iç savaş”a tavan yaptırmaktır. (üyle ki “kurumlar arası savaşı kızıştırmak” isteyen kimi güçlerin eseri olabilir. Bu açıdan bakıldığında Ak Parti Elazığ Milletvekili Fevzi İşbaşaran’ın “Tarikat karşıtı polislerin komplosu” açıklaması ilginçtir!) O bakımdan ister “gerçek”, ister “yalan” isterse de “teneke” olsun yarattığı etkiler mide bulandırıcıdır. Sonuçta hepsi kötüdür ve devletin “ne halde” olduğunun bir göstergesidir. O yüzden hiçbir “önyargı”ya mahal bırakmayacak şekilde bu olay en ince ayrıntısına kadar aydınlatılmalı ve tartışmasız bir şekilde net olarak ortaya koyulmalıdır. Yok eğer gerçekten bir “suikast girişimi” hazırlığı var ise de – varsayımlarla değil delilleriyle birlikte- gereği bir an önce yapılmalıdır…

Bu açıdan bakıldığında olayın *“şuyuu vukuundan beter”* bir durum olduğunu rahatlıkla söyleyebiliriz…

Bu arada unutmadan kimi “ufuksuz kafalar”a da “uyarı”mı da yapayım; Bülent Arınç’a “suikast senaryosunu” hazırlayan güçler, biz birbirimizi, yerken, projelerini bir adım daha ileri götürüp bu sefer gerçekten bir suikast yapabilirler ve “bakın işte gördünüz mü gerçekmiş” dedirtebilirler. O yüzden güvenlik güçlerinin Arınç’ı her zamankinden daha sıkı bir şekilde korumalarını öneririm. Aman dikkat!..”



*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Gürbüz üapan duruşmada koyun gibi meledi*

 

Davanın önceki gün görülen duruşmasında söz alan sanıklardan Gürbüz üapan, kendisinin Cumhuriyet gazetesine yardım etmek istediği için yargılandığını savundu. Sanıkların birçoğunun 20-25 kitap yazdığını belirten üapan,* “Ben kitapsızım.”* deyince izleyici bölümünden gülüşmeler duyuldu. Mahkemeden başka adalet bekleyip, medet umacak kimseleri olmadığını belirten üapan, *“Cezaevinden mahkeme salonuna koyun gibi getirildik. Duruşma manyağı olduk”* dedi. Gürbüz üapan, koyun yakıştırmasının ardından mahkeme başkanına bakıp boynunu bükerek,* “Mee”* sesi çıkardı. üapan’ın bu sözleri de izleyici bölümünde kahkahalara neden oldu.



26.12.2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Karargahta ikinci arama 24 saate gidiyor*

*27.12.2009 / HüRRİYET*

**

*Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’ı takip ettikleri öne sürülen iki subayın görev yaptığı Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu Ankara Bölge Başkanlığı’nda dün akşam saat 21.30'da başlayan ikinci arama halen devam ediyor.*


Ankara'dan ulaşan bilgilere göre Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu'ndaki arama çalışmaları aralıksız sürüyor. Soruşturmayı yürüten Mustafa Bilgili az önce karargahtan ayrıldı. 

Cuma günü akşam başlayan ve Cumartesi günü erken saatlerde biten ilk aramada sekiz subay gözaltına alınmıştı. Bu kişiler arasında, Arınç’ın evinin yakınında yakalanan iki subay ile onların işlemlerini takip eden Seferlik Bölge Başkanı Albay Yusuf Akal da vardı.

*KARARGAHTAKİ ARAMADAN FOTOğRAFLAR*

*KIşLA üNüNDE AüIKLAMA / WEB TV*

*ANKARA'DA BAş DüNDüREN TRAFİK / WEB TV* 




Ankara’daki heyecanlı saatler şöyle yaşandı:


*Teknik takibe takıldı*

* Arınç’ın evinin yakınlarında gözaltına alındıktan sonra serbest bırakılan iki subayın ekibinde yer aldığı iddia edilen er S.T., teknik takibe takıldı, babası ile yaptığı telefon konuşmasında Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu binasında çok sayıda evrak yaktıklarını anlattı.

* Bu gelişme üzerine soruşturmayı yürüten savcı Mustafa Bilgili önceki sabah mahkemeden arama kararı aldırdı.

* Karar, saat 18.00’de Ankara polisine fakslanınca, 20 kişilik polis ekibi binanın kapısında savcılarla buluştu.

* Aramaya, Bilgili’nin yanı sıra özel yetkili savcılar Hakan Yüksel, Cemil Tuğtekin ve şemsettin üzcan ile 5 katip katıldı.

* Binaya gelen askeri savcılar, polislerin binaya giremeyeceğini söylediler.

* Gerginliğin ardından sivil savcılar bunu kabul ettiler.

* Sivil savcılar, askeri savcılar ve askeri personelle birlikte 19.30’da aramaya başladılar. Savcılar Albay Erkan Y.B. ve Binbaşı İbrahim G.’nin ofislerine girip evrak ve bilgisayarları, incelemeden kolilere koydular. 


*Yetki krizi*

* Savcılar diğer odalarda da arama yapmak isteyince yaklaşık 3 saatlik bir kriz yaşandı.

* Arama kararını veren 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üyesi Hakim Kadir Kayan’a durumu iletti.

* Hakim Kayan, Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı Orgeneral Aslan Güner ile görüşmesinin ardından karargaha geldi.

* Kayan, devlet sırrı olduğu belirtilen odalara ve pencerelere giriş çıkış yasağı getiren mührü vurdu.

* Savcılar, bina ile Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nı birbirine bağlayan yer altındaki dehlizleri de kontrol ettiler.

* Sabah 06.00’da tamamlanan aramalarda el konan belgeler, mühürlü kolilerle adli emanete getirildi. 

* Bilgili’nin talebiyle Seferberlik Bölge Başkanı Albay Yusuf Akal, Arınç’ı izlediği iddiasıyla gözaltına alınıp serbest bırakılan Albay Erkan Y.B., Binbaşı İbrahim G. ve aynı kurumda görevli Yüzbaşı Osman D., üsteğmen Nuh ü. ile ismi açıklanmayan ancak aynı kurumda çalışan üç subay gözaltına alındı.

* Subaylar ifadeleri için Merkez Komutanlığı’na götürüldü.

* Albay Akal ve gözaltındaki diğer subayların, üukurambar’da yaşanan olaylarla ilgili irtibatlı oldukları öne sürüldü.

* Gözaltılar için dört gün gözetim süresi alındı.


*Hakim de geldi*

* Savcılar dün gece 20.00’de ikinci kez Seferberlik Tetkik Kurumu’na gitti.

* Saat 21:30'da 6 sivil araç karargaha giriş yaptı. 

* Araçlardan birinde Hakim Kadir Kayan yer aldı. 

* Hakim Kayan, beraberindeki terörle mücadele şubesinde görevli polislerle birlikte bir süre kapıda araç içerisinde bekletildikten sonra içeri alındı.

* Böylece arama yapılan karargaha polis de girmiş oldu.


...

----------


## bozok

*Bu da cezaevi*


*DüN arayan bir askeri tutuklunun yakını kırgın bir ifadeyle şunları anlattı:

Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi, 1. Ordu Komutanlığı’na bağlı 3. Kolordu Komutanlığı’nın kontrolünde...*


Burada Ergenekon Davası ile Karargah Evleri, Poyrazköy ve Kafes soruşturmalarından dolayı sanık ya da şüpheli durumunda toplam 29 muvazzaf asker kalıyor; asteğmenden albaya kadar...

Hepsi 120 metrekarelik büyük bir koğuşta kalıyor.

Dışarıdaki insanlarda nasıl olsa askeri cezaevi, tutuklu askerlerin koşulları fena değildir, ihtimam görüyorlardır gibi bir algılama var... Bu çok da doğru değil, çünkü buradaki koşullar sivil cezaevlerinden daha iyi değil.

ürneğin sıcak su sorunu yaşanmış, idare çözemeyince kendi aralarında para toplayıp elektrikli termosifon almışlar.

Geçenlerde hava soğumaya başlayınca alüminyum doğramalar deformasyona uğradığı için camdan içeri soğuk girince cezaevi müdürlüğünden tamir ettirilmesi istenmiş, ödenek yok yanıtı alınmış. 

Bunun üzerine kendi aralarında 700 lira toplayıp tamir ettirmişler.

Ben size bundan başka bir şey söyleyemem, bilginiz olsun istedim.”

1. Ordu’nun bütçesinde 700 lira vardır da ama bu işte ne iş var diye düşünmek de gerekiyor değil mi? Asker mensuplarına şefkat göstermelidir.




27.12.2009 / YALüIN BAYER / HüRRİYET GZT.

----------


## bozok

*O SUBAYA YüNELTİLEN SUüLAMALARIN ALTI BOş*



*Ailesi mücadeleye hazırlanıyor*

*27.12.2009 12:31*

Hürriyet Gazetesi yazarı Sedat Ergin, geçtiğimiz günlerde intihar eden Yarbay Ali Tatar'a Ergenekon Davası'nda yöneltilen suçlamaların çelişkilerini yazdı. Ergin, tatar'a yöneltilen pek çok suşlamanın asılsız olma ihtimalini anlattı. 

*İşte Sedat Ergin'in o yazısı:*




DENİZ üğretmen Yarbay Ali Tatar’ın intiharından bu yana dün itibarıyla tam bir hafta geçti. Bu süre içinde Türk basınında çıkan pek çok haberde Ali Tatar Türk kamuoyuna bir suç örgütünün üyesi olarak tanıtıldı.

* Ali Tatar intihar ettiğinde, Savcılık makamı tarafından “terör örgütüne üye olmakla” suçlanıyordu. Bu nedenle 5 Aralık tarihinde tutuklanmış 11 gün hapis yattıktan sonra serbest bırakılmıştı. Savcılığın itirazı üzerine hakkında yeniden tutuklama kararı çıktığını 18 Aralık akşamı öğrendi Ali Tatar. 19 Aralık günü kendisini yeniden cezaevine götürecek araç evinin önüne geldiğinde, beylik tabancasıyla intihar etti.

* Ali Tatar öldüğü için hakkındaki bütün suçlamalar kendiliğinden düşmüş bulunuyor. O, bir “şüpheli” olarak öldü. Artık kendisini savunma imkanından yoksun. Tek bildiğimiz, ölümünden önce bütün çevresiyle iletişimini kesip, sadece “Ben bir şey yapmadım, beni yeniden oraya götürmeyin” dediği ve sürekli bu sözleri tekrarladığı.


*İDDİALAR ARASINDA TEZATLAR VAR*
Avukatı İhsan Nuri Tezel ise Tatar’ı savunmaya devam ediyor. Tezel’in saptamalarından yola çıkarak, Ali Tatar’a yöneltilen suçlamaları tahlil ettiğimizde şu noktalar dikkatimizi çekiyor:

* Tatar’a yöneltilen suçlamaların bir bölümünde bazı çelişkiler var. Kendisi, hem Doğu Perinçek’le Orgeneral şener Eruygur arasında köprü olmakla suçlanıyor, hem de 1998 yılında maiyetindeki personeli Cumhuriyet’in 75 yıldönümü törenlerine göndermediği iddiasıyla ilgili bir soruya muhatap oluyor. Dünya görüşü açısından bu iddialar tutarlılık göstermiyor.

Dosyasındaki iddialar arasında akrabaları ve hemşerileri arasında PKK’lıların bulunduğu savı da var. Oysa Ali Tatar, Türk Alevisi.

* Ayrıca, bir şahsın hem DHKP-C, hem PKK, hem Ergenekon, hem de Karargah Evleri organizasyonuyla bağlantılarından şüphe edilmesi gibi bir durumla karşı karşıyayız. Avukat Tezel, “Hepsini birden olamaz. O zaman mantıken bu suçlamaların önemli bir bölümünün doğru olmaması gerekiyor” diye konuşuyor.

Tezel, bu konuda şunları söylüyor: “Bu suçlamaların birbirleriyle ilgisi olmadığını söylediğimizde, gerek savcılık gerek sorgu hakimliği tarafından bize ‘Ama adınız çok geçiyor’ yanıtını aldık. Niteliğe değil niceliğe bakıyorlar. Hukukta sayısal yaklaşım olmaz. Sayısal, niceliksel yaklaşım matematiğe aittir.”


*AİLE, HUKUK MüCADELESİNE HAZIRLANIYOR*
Avukat, ayrıca soruşturma aşamasında yeterince araştırma yapılmadığını kaydediyor. ürneğin sorgusu sırasında Ali Tatar’a, bir ihbar mektubu üzerine, amcası Hüseyin Tatar’ın PKK’dan sabıkalı olduğu iddiası da sorulmuş. Ali Tatar bu isimde bir amcası olmadığı yanıtını vermiş. Tezel, “Savcılık açısından bunu öğrenmek hiç zor değildi. UYAP veri tabanına bakılarak Ali Tatar’ın bu durumda bir amcası olup olmadığı pekala öğrenilebilirdi. Bu da yapılmamıştır” diyor.

* Avukata göre, bir başka tartışmalı nokta, dosyada lehte delillerin toplanmamış olmasıdır. ürneğin Ali Tatar’a bazı teğmenleri tanıyıp tanımadığı sorulmuş. Tezel, Savcılık makamının pekala söz konusu teğmenlere de Ali Tatar’ı tanıyıp tanımadıklarını sorabileceğini anlatıyor, “Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu savcılara lehte delilleri toplama görevini de veriyor. Ama bu yapılmamıştır” diye konuşuyor.

* Ve nihayet önemli bir nokta, temmuz ayında Karamürsel’de teğmenlerin evine yapılan baskında bir flaş bellekten adının da yazılı olduğu bazı belgelerin çıkmasından sonra Ali Tatar’ın muhtemelen telefonlarının dinlenmeye alınmış olması ihtimaliyle ilgilidir. Ancak sorgusu sırasında Ali Tatar’a telefon konuşmalarıyla ilgili hiçbir soru yöneltilmemiş olması, avukatına göre, teknik takip aşamasında şüphe edilen bağlantıları doğrulayan hiçbir delilin bulunamadığını gösteriyor.

* Bu arada, ağabeyinin açıklamaları, ailenin Ali Tatar’ın ölümüyle ilgili ciddi bir hukuk mücadelesine hazırlandığını gösteriyor. Ağabeyi Ahmet Tatar, “Kardeşim hukuksuzluğa maruz kaldığı için intihar etti. Hakkımızı arayacağız. Türkiye’de sonuç alamazsak Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi’nde arayacağız” diyor.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ORDUYA KARşI YENİ BİR KOMPLO MU*



*Nereye Gidiyoruz*

*27.12.2009 13:50*


Bülent Arınç’ın evinin yakınında yakalanan iki subayın ardından medyada pek çok haber çıktı. Haberlerin ağırlıklı kısmı subayların Bülent Arınç’a suikast hazırlığı içerisinde olduğunu iddia ediyordu. Ancak Genelkurmay Başkanlığı olaydan sonra yaptığı açıklamada subayların olay yerinde genelkurmaydan bilgi sızdıran bir köstebeği yakalamak için çalıştıklarını ifade etti.

Gelişmeler baş döndürücü hızda gelişti. ünceki gün savcılık, polisler ile beraber Genelkurmay Karargahı’na bir baskın düzenledi. Ancak basına yansıyanlara göre polisler içeri alınmadı. Karargaha gelen savcılar arama yaptılar. Ordunun güvenlik sırlarının bulunduğu odaya savcılar alınmadı. Savcılar dün akşam yeniden karargaha polisler ile birlikte girerek arama yaptı.

Tüm yaşananlardan sonra basına yansıyanlar nereye gidiyoruz sorusunun sorulmasına neden oluyor. Hürriyet’in verdiği bilgiye göre Genelkurmay Karargahı’na baskın yapılmasının nedeni Genelkurmay Karargahı’nda görevli er S.T.’nin babası ile telefonda yaptığı Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’nda çok sayıda evrak yaktıklarına dair sözlerinin teknik takibe takılması idi. Oysa Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Karargahı’nda erlerin devlet güvenliğini ilgilendiren belgelerde görev almadıkları biliniyor.

Ayrıca Hürriyet’in verdiği haberden çıkan sonuca göre Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın telefonları dahi polis tarafından dinleniyor.

Olaya ilişkin bugün bir başka önemli bilgi Fatih Altaylı’dan geldi. Habertürk yazarı Altaylı, üukurambar’da yakalanan iki subayda komplo şüphesini kendisi için güvenilir kaynaklara dayanarak şöyle anlattı:

“üOK güvenilir bir kaynaktan aldığım bir bilgiyi doğrulatmak için çok uğraştım.

Kaynağıma güvenmediğimden değil. *“Double check”* yapmak için.

Doğrusu *“double check”*i başaramadım ama kaynağıma güvendiğim için bunu yazmak gerek diye düşünüyorum.

Bülent Arınç’ın oturduğu sitenin önünde yakalanan iki subayı ve ardından ortaya atılan *“Arınç’a suikast girişimi”* iddialarını hepiniz biliyorsunuz.

Benim anlatacaklarım ise o gece* “aslında ne olduğu”* ile ilgili. O gece Genelkurmay üzel Kuvvetler’i arayan bir kişi, _“Genelkurmay’ın askeri bilgilerini sızdıran üst düzey subay, şu anda Bülent Arınç’ın evinde, AKP’lilerle buluştu”_ istihbaratını verir.

Bunun üzerine o iki subay, Arınç’ın evini gözetlemek ve *“köstebek subayı”* belirlemek üzere Arınç’ın evinin bulunduğu sitenin önüne giderler.

Aynı anda, numarası ve yeri daha sonra tespit edilen ankesörlü bir telefondan Ankara Emniyeti aranır ve kimliği meçhul bir kişi, *“İki subay şu anda Bülent Arınç’ın evinin önünde Arınç’a suikast yapmak üzere”* ihbarında bulunur.

Alarma geçen polis, güvenlik önlemlerinin zaten yoğun olduğu bölgede hemen operasyon düzenler ve içinde iki askerin bulunduğu otomobil yakalanır.

Bu arada olay yerinin hemen yakınında bulunan bir başka otomobil vardır ancak operasyon sırasında bu otomobil kaçar ve yakalanamaz.

Kaynağım, _“Ortada ne bir suikast var ne de başka bir şey. Zaten savcılık da bu görüşte. Yakalanan subayların ne üzerlerinde, ne otomobillerinde, ne de evlerinde bir suç unsuruna rastlandı. Kağıtta adres olduğu doğru ama amaç köstebek yakalamaktı”_ diyor.
Olabilir mi?”

şimdi herkes bu soruyu soruyor:

*“Nereye gidiyoruz?”*



*Odatv.com
*

----------


## bozok

*YENİ BİR DOLMABAHüE MUTABAKATI OLMADI*



*İşte onun nedeni*

*27.12.2009 14:13*

Hürriyet Gazetesi yazarı Enis Berberoğlu bugünkü yazısında dün Başbakan Erdoğan ile Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ arasında yapılan zirveyi ele aldı. Berberoğlu yazısında Koşaner’in görüşmeye *neden katıldığını* sorguladı. 

Berberoğlu’na göre dün yaşanan görüşme Başbuğ ile Erdoğan arasında baş başa yapılsaydı, Büyükanıt ile Erdoğan arasında yapılan ve kamuoyunda *“Dolmabahçe Mutabakatı”* olarak bilinen görüşme gibi içeriği meçhul olabilirdi.

Berberoğlu’na göre önümüzdeki dönem Genelkurmay Başkanı olacak Koşaner’in toplantıya katılması konuşulanlara selefinin duyması içindi.


*İşte Berberoğlu’nun o iddiası:* 
BAşKENT siyasetinde ne söylendiği kadar...

Nerede ve nasıl söylendiğine dikkat edilir.

Genelkurmay Başkanı karargahta konuşursa başkadır.

Firkateyn güvertesine çıkarsa ağzını açması bile mesajdır. 

Dün Başbakanlık’ta üç saat süren bir toplantı yapıldı. 

İlker Başbuğ ile Başbakan’ın buluşması doğaldı.

Arınç operasyonu, MGK, açılım, gündem yoğundu. 

Ama odada başka bir komutan daha vardı. 

Orgeneral Işık Koşaner, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı.

30 Ağustos’ta Genelkurmay koltuğuna oturacak isim.

Başbakanlık’tan yapılan açıklama üç satırdı:

_“Başbakan Sayın Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, bugün Başbakanlık Resmi Konutu’nda Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Sayın İlker Başbuğ ile Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Org. Sayın Işık Koşaner’i birlikte kabul ederek iç ve dış güvenliğe ilişkin konularda bilgi almıştır.”_ 

Kısa metnin içeriği formatı yani üçlü zirveyi haklı kılıyor gibi... Yani Başbakan MGK öncesinde asker ve bakanlarıyla ayrı ayrı toplandı. Ancak şansımı biraz zorlamak anlamına gelse de... Acaba o fotoğrafla şu iki mesaj mı verilmek isteniyor diye düşündüm:

1) Yaşar Büyükanıt ile Başbakan arasındaki ünlü Dolmabahçe zirvesinde konuşulanlar hakkında fazlasıyla spekülasyon yapıldı. Dünkü toplantıdaki üçüncü kişi taraflar açısından dedikoduya karşı sigortadır.

2) Demokrasiye bağlı ve entelektüel kalitesi yüksek İlker Başbuğ’a iç kamuoyundan yükselen tepkiler dikkate alındığında... Selef ve halefin siyasi otoritenin karşısına birlikte çıkmaları anlamlıdır.



 

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Başsavcı'dan 'Kırmızı Pazartesi' manifestosu* 




*26.12.2009 / gazeteport.com* 

*ANKARA-* İsmailağa ve Gülen cemaatine yönelik iki ayrı soruşturma başlatan ve hakkında 26 yıl hapis istemiyle dava açılan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner, Kolombiyalı ünlü yazar Gabriel GarcÃ*a MÃ¡rquez'in Nobel ödüllü eseri ‘’Kırmızı Pazartesi’’ romanını hatırlatarak* ‘’İsyan manifestosu’’* yayınladı. 


Cihaner, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Savcılığı internet sitesine koyduğu bildiride, cemaatlere yönelik yürütülen soruşturma sonrası, ‘’Linç ve karalama kampanyası’’ başladığını vurgulayarak, ‘’Yaşananlar (Kırmızı Pazartesi) benzeri bir süreci hatırlatmaktadır’’ dedi. Marguez’in dünyaca ünlü “Kırmızı Pazartesi” adlı romanı, namus cinayetini konu alıyor ve bir gencin öldürüleceği bütün kasaba tarafından bilinmesine rağmen, cinayete kimse engel olmuyor. Cihaner ‘’Manifesto gibi’’ açıklamasında şöyle dedi. 


- Soruşturma konusu suçun çocuklara Kur'an öğretilmesi olduğu, 22 ilde teknik takip yapıldığı, teknik takibe alınanlar içerisinde bir bakan ile AK Partinin önde gelen bir Belediye Başkanının olduğu, 26 kişinin hukuka aykırı olarak gözaltına alındığı, 4,5 aylık hamile bir kadının 48 saat aç ve susuz bırakıldığı için çocuğunu düşürdüğü, darbe planı ve andıcın Erzincan'da Başsavcı tarafından yürürlüğe konulduğu gibi asılsız haberler yer almıştır. 


- İsmailağa soruşturması 2007 yılının sonlarında başlatılmış olup, o tarihte iddia edilen andıç/kaos planı/irticayla mücadele eylem planının yürürlüğe konulması imkansızdır. 


- Soruşturma ile ilişkilendirilen Jandarma mensuplarından Binbaşı N.E ve üstteğmen E.E. soruşturma başladıktan yaklaşık bir yıl sonra, 2008 Temmuz ayında, Astsubay Başçavuş O.E ise 2009 Temmuz ayında göreve başlamışlardır. 


- Soruşturma suç işlemek amacıyla örgüt kurma/üye olma, kanuna aykırı eğitim kurumu, yardım toplama kanununa muhalefet, çocukların cinsel istismarı v.s. gibi şüphelerle başlatılmış, dosya görevsizlik kararı ile Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcı vekilliğine gönderildikten sonra Anayasal Düzeni zorla değiştirmeye teşebbüs suçundan dava açılmıştır. 


- İletişim tespitleri ve dinlemelerin tamamı mahkeme kararı ile yapılmıştır. Teknik takibe alınanlar arasında bir bakan ve AK partinin önemli bir belediye başkanının" bulunduğu iddiası da tamamen uydurmadır. 


- Gözaltılarda şüpheli haklarına özen gösterilmiş, arama ve gözaltılar sabah 10:00-12:00 saatlerinde yapılmış, kadın şüpheliler gözaltına alınmadan ifadelerinin alınmasını müteakip salıverilmiş, hamile kadın olmadığı gibi çocuk düşürme de olmamıştır. 

- Gözaltına alınanlara "psikolojik hareket" (ne demekse?) uygulanmamıştır. Tüm işlemlerde müdafi bulundurulmuştur. 


- Yaşananlar ve yazılanlar "Kırmızı Pazartesi" benzeri bir süreci hatırlatmaktadır. Başsavcılığımız hiçbir yasa dışı oluşumun yönlendirmesinde ya da içerisinde olmadığı/olamayacağı gibi buna cüret edenler hakkında yasalardan aldığı gücü kullanacak cesaret ve hukuk bilgisine sahiptir. Tüm saldırı ve karalamalara rağmen bedeli ne olursa olsun yasaların suç saydığı eylemlere yönelik görevin gereğinin yapılmasından geri durulmayacaktır.’’ 


*KIRMIZI PAZARTESİ* 

Marguez’in 1981’de yazdığı dünyaca ünlü romanı “Kırmızı Pazartesi”, bir namus cinayetini konu alıyor. Romanda, Angela Vicario, evlendiği gün bakire olmadığı anlaşılınca babasının evine geri gönderiliyor. Aile kızlarının evlenmeden önce Santiago Nasar adlı bir gençle birlikte olduğunu öğreniyor. Namus gerekçesiyle, Santiago Nasar’ın öldürülmesi kararlaştırılıyor. Aile, Nasar’ı öldüreceğini herkese söylüyor. Nasar da bunu biliyor. Bütün kasaba hiç bir şey yapmadan, cinayetin işleneceği günü bekliyor. Sonuçta Nasar öldürülüyor. Romanda işleneceğini herkesin bildiği bir cinayete engel olmayan toplum analiz ediliyor. 


*NEDEN KAMERİYE YAPTIN ?* 

İsmailağa ve Gülen cemaatine yönelik iki ayrı soruşturma başlatan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner hakkında görevi kötüye kullanmak, imar kirliliğine neden olmak ve resmi belgede sahtecilik suçlamalarıyla dava açılmıştı. Hazırlanan iddianamede 

Cihaner hakkında yıllık iznini kullanıp döndükten sonra 22 Eylül 2008 tarihinde göreve başlamasına rağmen 20 Eylül Cumartesi günü göreve başlamış gibi bakanlığa telgraf çektirerek resmi evrakta sahtecilik yaptığı, adliye lojmanlarının bahçesine yapı izni almadan kameriye yaptırarak imar kirliliğine neden olduğu ve yargı camiasının saygınlığına ve tarafsızlığına gölge düşürdüğü öne sürülüyor. Cihaner HSYK’ya yaptığı başvuruda cemaat soruşturmasını yürütürken Başbakan yardımcısı Cemil üiçek’in telefon ederek gözaltındaki kişileri serbest bırakması yönünde baskı yaptığını öne sürmüştü. 


..

----------


## bozok

*üzkan, Balbay ve üzbek de serbest bırakılsın*

 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün, tutuklu sanıklar gazeteci Mustafa Balbay, gazeteci Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa üzbek’in de serbest bırakılmasını istedi. şengün, sanıkların üzerlerine atılı suçların vasıf ve mahiyetleri, mevcut delil durumları, toplum içerisindeki konumları ve isnat edilen suç vasıflarının değişme ihtimalleri dikkate alınarak, tahliye edilmeleri yönünde oy kullandı. şengün, diğer tutuklu 5 sanığın da benzer gerekçelerle tahliye edilmeleri yönünde görüş bildirdi. Ancak mahkeme heyetinin diğer iki üyesinin oylarıyla bu kişilerin tutukluluk hallerinin devamına karar verildi. Duruşma, 11 Ocak’a ertelendi



26.12.2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*GATA'da köstebek alarmı verildi*

 

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, giderek artan belge sızma olaylarına karşı GATA’da radikal tedbirler aldı. Genelkurmay, geçtiğimiz yıl, dönemin Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun’un şeker hastası olduğunu gösterir sağlık raporları ile ümraniye davası sanıklarından emekli Orgeneral şener Eruygur’un eşine atfedilen ses kasetlerinin sızdığı GATA’da köstebek alarmı verdi. Başlatılan soruşturma kapsamında, raporun sızdığı GATA’da köstebek avına çıkıldı. İddialara göre bir yıl süren soruşturmaya rağmen *’köstebek’* bulunamadı. Bu gelişme üzerine Genelkurmay Başkanlığı GATA’larda çok sıkı önlemler aldı. 

*Mail siteleri yasaklandı*
Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Sağlık Komutanlığı, Ankara ve İstanbul’daki GATA’lara 9 Aralık 2009’da yazılı bir emir gönderdi. ‘TSK MEBS Güvenliği Yönergesi MY-412-1 (A) 5 Bölüm 14.Maddesi’ başlıklı emir yazısında GATA personeline yasaklar getirildi. Emirle dünyada milyonlarca kişi tarafından kullanılan Yahoo, hotmail ve gmail gibi elektronik posta adresinin de aralarında bulunduğu pek çok internet sitesine GATA personelinin girişi yasakladı. GATA’da ocak ayı itibarıyla flash belleklerin de yasaklanacağı öğrenildi. Personel artık flash bellekleri binaya dahi sokamayacak, bunların yerine bilgisayardaki elektronik bilgiler disketlere yazılacak. Binadan çıkarılan her disket zimmet defterine işlenecek. İstanbul ve Haydarpaşa GATA’da geçtiğimiz yıllarda MSN kullanımı yasaklanmıştı. 



26.12.2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Karargahta 3. arama!* 



*Genelkurmay Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu Ankara Bölge Komutanlığı'nda üçüncü arama başladı.*

Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç'a suikast iddialarının ardından gözaltına alınan 8 subayın Genelkurmay Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu Ankara Bölge Komutanlığı'ndaki odalarında üçüncü arama başladı.

Cuma günü yapılan aramanın ardından dün geceyarısı biten 28 saatlik bir arama yapılmıştı.

11.30 sularında yetkili hakim ve savcı 6 arabalık bir konvoyla bir kez daha geldi.



28.12.2009 / VATAN GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Avukat Ahmet ülger evinde ölü bulundu* 



*28.12.2009 / DHA / VATAN GZT. 12.14* 

*ERGENEKON Davası'nda avukatlık yapan, gazeteci Metin Göktepe cinayeti davasında yargılanan polislerin de savunmanı yapan Ahmet ülger Bakırköy, Florya Caddesi, Akasya Sokak'taki evinde ölü bulundu.*

Ergenekon Davası'nda sanık Oktay Yıldırım'ın avukatı Ahmet ülger'in cesedi, savcının yaptığı incelemenin ardından Adli Tıp Kurumu'na götürüldü. Vücudunda herhangi bir kurşun ya da yara izi olmadığı öğrenilen Ahmet ülger'in ölümüyle ilgili soruşturmaya başlandı.


...

----------


## bozok

*ümit Sayın'ın avukatı istifa etti*


*28.12.2009 / CEM TURSUN - İSTANBUL-DHA / HüRRİYET* 



Birinci Ergenekon Davası'nın 128.'nci duruşmasında Doç. Dr. ümit Sayın’ın avukatı Mehmet Aytekin, Sayın’ı savunma görevinden istifa etti.

Ergenekon davasıyla birleştirilen Danıştay ve Cumhuriyet gazetesine saldırı davasının sanığı Osman Yıldırım’a 12 Kasım tarihinde başlayan çapraz sorgusunun 6’ıncı gününde sanık avukatları soru yöneltti. Duruşmada ilk sözü alan Muzaffer Tekin’in avukatı Selin Deviren Tahtabiçen ile sanık Osman Yıldırım arasında tartışmaya varan diyaloglar yaşandı. Tahtabiçen, Osman Yıldırım’a sık sık ifadelerinin çelişkili olduğunu söyleyerek, “Burada hepimiz adalete yardımcı olmak için uğraşıyoruz. Siz de bize yardımcı olun" diye konuştu. Bunun üzerine Yıldırım , “Siz mi adalete yardımcı oluyorsunuz" dedi. 


SAMET KUşüU’NUN DURUMUNA DüşTüM

Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün tarafından avukatla tartışmaya girmemesi konusunda uyarılan Yıldırım, “Adalete yardımcı olduğum için Samet Kuşçu’nun durumuna düştüm. 20 yıl önceki cezayı yatıyorum sayın başkan! Adalete yardımcı olduğum için" şeklinde konuştu.



üMİT SAYIN’IN AVUKATI İSTİFA ETTİ

Ergenekon davası sanıklarından Doç. Dr. ümit Sayın’ın avukatı Mehmet Aytekin, Sayın’ı savunma görevinden istifa etti. Sayın için ‘’Akli melekelerini yitirmiş biridir’’ ifadesini kullanan avukat Aytekin, ‘’Gizli tanık olduğuna göre ümit Sayın’ın artık avukatlığa ihtiyacı yok. Sayın’ın avukatlığını üstlenme görevimden istifa ediyorum’’ dedi. 



'şU ANA KADAR NEREDEYDİNİZ?'

Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün'ün ‘’üyleyse şu ana kadar neden gerekeni yapmadınız’’ sorusuna Aytekin, ‘’ümit Sayın bana Mayıs ayında savcıya verdiği ifadesi diye bir sayfa verdi. Ben de baktım o ifadede bir şey yoktu. Gizli tanık olduğunu burada 7 Aralık’ta söyledi’’ diye cevap verdi. 


Başkan şengün de Sayın’ın burada gizli tanık olarak ifade vermediğini dile getirdi. Avukatın istifası kendisine sorulan Sayın, ‘’Söyleyeceğim bir şey yok. üekilmek istiyorsa çekilsin. Bana barodan başka bir avukat verilsin’’ dedi. 



SAYIN DANIşTAY SANIKLARIYLA AYNI YERDE OTURUYOR

üte yandan, ümit Sayın’ın duruşma yerindeki yerinin değiştiği görüldü. Daha önce Ergenekon sanıklarıyla yan yana oturtulan Sayın’ın bu kez Danıştay sanıklarının oturduğu bölüme alındı. 



SAMET KUşüU KİMDİR?

Binbaşı Samet Kuşçu, 1958'de Cumhuriyet tarihinde su yüzüne çıkan ilk darbe girişimi olarak görülen "9 Subay Olayı'nda ordu içindeki cunta yapılanmasını ihbar eden ve ihtilalci subaylardan öğrendiği isimleri Başbakan Adnan Menderes'e kadar duyuran isim olarak biliniyor. 26 Mayıs 1958'de başlayıp altı ay süren yargılama sonunda, amaçları DP hükümetini devirmek olan sekiz subay beraat ederken, onları ihbar eden Binbaşı Kuşçu, '9 Subay Olayı'nda hüküm giyen tek kişi oldu. Samet Kuşçu adı son olarak Albay Dursun üiçek'in ıslak imzasıyla hazırlandığı iddia edilen "İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planıönı ihbar eden meçhul subay olayında gündeme gelmişti.


...

----------


## bozok

*Karargah'ta üçüncü arama yapılıyor*


_28.12.2009 / (ANKARA / DHA) MİLLİYET_



*üzel Kuvvetlere bağlı Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’ndaki 3. arama başladı.*

Bugün 3.kez yapılan aramanın daha da sürebileceğini ifade eden yetkililer, bunun nedeninin "kozmik odadaki bilgilerin tümünün *çok* gizli olması ve dışarıya çıkarılmasının devlet suçu kapsamına girmesinden" kaynaklandığını ifade ettiler.


Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’ı izledikleri iddia edilen iki subayın görev yaptığı üzel Kuvvetlere bağlı Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’ndaki üçüncü arama başladı.Yetkili hakim ve savcılar 6 arabalık bir konvoyla 11.30 sularında aramanın yapılacağı Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’na geldi ve karargaha girdi.

*-ARAMALAR, şİMDİYE KADAR 38 SAAT SüRDü-*
Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’nda Cuma akşamı yapılan ilk arama 10 saat sürmüş, daha sonra Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, 8 personelin gözaltına alındığını açıklamıştı. İkinci günkü arama ise yaklaşık 28 saat sürmüştü.İlk aramanın ardından Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan programında olmamasına rağmen Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ ile görüşmüş, sürpriz görüşmeye Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Işık Koşaner da katılmıştı.

*ARAMALAR NEDEN UZUN SüRüYOR ?*
Genelkurmay Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu Ankara Bölge Komutanlığı’nda süren aramaların uzun sürmesinin nedeni belirlendi. Bugün 3.kez yapılan aramanın daha da sürebileceğini ifade eden yetkililer, bunun nedeninin "kozmik odadaki bilgilerin tümünün çok gizli olması ve dışarıya çıkarılmasının devlet suçu kapsamına girmesinden" kaynaklandığını ifade ettiler.

Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’a yönelik suikast iddiası nedeniyle başlattığı soruşturma nedeniyle devam eden aramalar, kozmik gizlilikle yürütülüyor.

Arama kararını veren 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı ile askeri ve sivil savcılar eşliğinde yaptığı ilk iki arama 38 saat sürmüştü. 38 saatlik aramaya rağmen, bugünde 3.kez arama yeniden başladı.

Konuyla ilgili ANKA’ya bilgi veren askeri yetkililer ise, komutanlığın "Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin bekası için en yürütülen en gizli çalışmaların merkezi olduğunun" altını çizerken, "burada bulanan bilgilerin soruşturma da olsa hakim tarafından bile kopyalanamaz, alınamaz ve çıkarılamaz" olmasına dikkat çekiyorlar.

Aralarında Bölge Başkanı Albay Yusuf A., Albay Erkan Y.B ve Binbaşı İbrahim G.’ninde bulunduğu 8 askerin gözaltında tutulduğu soruşturmada ise ne arandığını sadece soruşturma savcısı biliyor. Kapılarında girip çıkanların gramlık kilo farkını bile hisseden, yüz tarama sistemine sahip, şifreli kapılara sahip ve 24 saat izlenen özel güvenlik sistemine sahip dairedeki tüm bilgiler ise devlet sırrı kapsamında tutuluyor.

Aramaların günlerce sürebileceğine dikkat çeken askeri yetkililer, konuyla ilgili soruşturmanın bilgilerin sızmasının bile suç kapsamında olduğuna vurgu yaparak, "Yapılacak haberlerde bile dikkat edilmesi gerekiyor. Devlet sırrı kapsamındaki bilgilerin afişe edilmesine izin verilmemesi gerekiyor" dediler.

*HANGİ SIRLAR SAKLANIYOR?*
üzel Harp Dairesi’ne bağlı “Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı” nda savcıların yaptığı arama, Ankara Kirazlıdere Mevkii’ndeki bu birimin görev alanı ve yapılanmasına çevirdi.Bu birim direk Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na bağlı çalışıyor ve personel ihtiyacını üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’ndan sağlıyor. Bu birimin ana görevi, iç ve dış askeri istihbarat toplamak, raporlaştırmak ve harekat planları oluşturmak.

“Kozmik odaya” girme yetkisi en fazla altı subayda bulunuyor. Bu subaylar da belirli zaman aralıkları ile değiştirilen şifreler ile girebiliyor.Bilgiler şifreli kripto cihaza Odada devletin güvenliğini ilgilendiren şu istihbaratlar bulunuyor:

* Olası bir savaş durumunda, devletin zirvesinde yer alan kişilerin; hangi askerler tarafından, hangi yöntemlerle nereye saklanacağına ilişkin plan.* Bu devlet adamlarını saklanacağı yere götürecek ve refakat edecek askeri personelin isimleri

* Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin olası bir savaş durumunda kullanacağı ve ülkenin belirli yerlerinde bulunan gizli cephaneliklerin olduğu noktalar; Türkiye’nin belli illerinde olası bir savaş durumunda uçakların inebilmesi için genişletilen yolların yerleri.

* İran, Irak, Kıbrıs, Yunanistan gibi ülkelerden Türkiye’nin askeri güvenliğine ilişkin elde edilen bilgi ve fotoğraflar.

* Irak’ın Kuzeyinde PKK yapılanmasına ilişkin ve bilgi ve belgeler.Kripto cihazında saklanıyor Bu bilgiler bilgisayarda değil, “kripto cihazında” saklanıyor. şifreli olan bilgiler, belirli zaman aralıklarına göre değiştiriliyor. Odada, kripto cihazlarının yanı sıra yine evrak üzerinde, iç ve dış güvenlik tehditine karşı alınacak tedbirler şifreli olarak yer alıyor.


...

----------


## bozok

*MHP'li Vural: Arınç olayın bir levye olarak kullanılıyor*


*28.12.2009 / ANKA / MİLLİYET*


MHP Grup Başkanvekili Oktay Vural, Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’a suikast girişimi iddiaları ve Genelkurmay’da yapılan arama konusunda *"Arınç olayının bir levye olarak kullanıldığını düşünüyorum"* değerlendirmesinde bulundu.

Vural, Meclis’te gazetecilerin gündeme ilişkin sorularını yanıtladı. Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’a suikast girişimi iddialarıyla ilgili CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal’ın iddiaları, Genelkurmay Karargahı’ndaki arama ve kozmik odaya girilmesine ilişkin soruları yanıtlayan Vural, iddiaların havada uçuştuğunu ve Türkiye’nin kurumlarının yıpratıldığını ifade etti. 

Vural şöyle konuştu: 

_"Bu dönemde bir takım telefon görüşmeleri basına yansıtılıyor. Kim yansıtıyor? Kim dinlemişse o yansıtıyor. Niye yansıtılıyor? Gerçekten çok dikkatli olmamız gereken bir süreç. TSK’nın bir psikolojik savaşla karşı karşıyayız dediği bir süreçte bir suikast iddiası, iki sivil giyimli asker şahsın orada bulunmasıyla bir suikast soruşturmasına gidilmesi. Bülent Arınç olayı bir levye olarak kullanılmış. üzel kuvvetler’de ki bu kozmik odalara girmek için bu levye kullanılmış olabilir. Bütün bu süreci yakinen takip etmek lazım. Ortaya konulan suikast iddiasından o noktaya mı gidilmek isteniyor, yoksa böyle bir iddia ortaya konularak başka hedefler mi gözetiliyor? Devletin kurumlarını yıpratmadan ve kamuoyunda malzeme yapmadan aranan konunun açık olarak belirlenmesi lazım."_


*-"BüYLE BİR KONUNUN KOZMİK ODALARDA NE İşİ VAR?"-*

"Böyle bir konunun kozmik odalarda ne işi var, ne işi olabilir?" diye soran Vural, bu soruların yanıtını beklediğini ifade etti. Arınç’a suikast girişimi ile ilgili bir iddianın delil olmaksızın neden ortaya atıldığını ve bu iddiadan hareketle neden Genelkurmay Karargahı’na gidildiğini belirten Vural, _"Asıl sebep oraya girilmesi talebi midir, onun için mi bu iddialar ortaya atılmıştır, bunların açığa çıkartılması lazım"_dedi.


*-"ARINü’IN ASKERDEN BİLGİ SIZDIRAN BİRİLERİYLE İRTİBATI MI VAR"-*

Arınç’ın askerden bilgi sızdıran birileriyle irtibatı olup olmadığının da ortaya çıkartılması gerektiğine işaret eden Oktay Vural _"Askere karşı psikolojik savaş yürütülüyor, bu savaş içerisinde Bülent Arınç’ın yeri neydi, oralarda da bir takım araştırmaların yapılması gerekiyor"_ dedi.


*-"üZEL KUVVETLER’İN KUZEY IRAK’TAKİ VARLIğINDAN RAHATSIZ OLANLAR VAR"-* 

Aramanın yapıldığı üzel Kuvvetler’in Irak’ın kuzeyindeki varlığından rahatsız olanlar bulunduğunu, olaya bu açıdan da bakılabileceğini ifade eden Vural, "_üzel Kuvvetlerin oradan çıkartılması için kamuoyu nezdinde örtülü bir operasyon mudur değil midir, bir talep midir değil midir, bütün bunların açığa çıkarılması lazım. Kuzey Irak’ta bulunmamızdan rahatsız olanlar var. Kurumların yıpratılma süreci devam ettirilir mi? Bundan sonra medya aracılığıyla bir takım bilgiler verilip, bunun üzerinden yine kurumların yıpratılmasına yönelik psikolojik savaş devam eder mi? Hükümeti de bu konuda uyarıyorum. üok dikkatli olması gerekiyor. Aramalar yapılacak, yapılıyor. Ulaşılan bilgiler acaba hangi mahfilerde, nasıl tartıştırılacak? Bütün bu konularda Hükümetin gerçekten tedbir alması gerekiyor. Yakın bir zamanda buradaki arama sonuçlarıyla ilgili bir takım bilgileri Youtube ya da bir başka yerlerde değerlendirebilecek bir ortama da girilebilir. Sayın Genel Başkanımızın da ifade ettiği gibi süreç devam ediyor. Ama ben açıkçası böyle bir olayda Bülent Arınç’ın levye olarak kullanıldığını, asıl bir suikast planlaması değil, bu iddialardan hareketle başka noktalara gidilmek istendiğini düşünüyorum."_ diye konuştu. 

Asker-sivil gerilimi üzerinden yeni mağduriyetler mi oluşturulmak istendiğini de soran Vural,_ "27 Nisan Bildirisine sarılarak, sırça köşkte oturanlar, bugün geldiğimiz noktada acaba belli tahrikler çerçevesinde asker-sivil gerilimi oluşturup bunun üzerinden yeniden demokrasi havariliği mi oluşturmak mı istiyor. Bütün bunlar ihtimal dahilinde ama bizi ilgilendiren tek şey var; Böyle bir iddia ispatlanmış ve varsa bunun kabulü mümkün değildir ve açıkça bunun düşünülmesi bile kabul edilebilecek bir şey değildir. Müessese olarak TSK’nin böyle bir konu ile ilişkilendirilmesi kabul edilecek bir konu değildir. Gerçeğin ortaya çıkmasını istiyoruz. Asıl amaç o değilse varılmak istenen hedef nedir, ne yapılmak isteniyor? "_ diye konuştu.


*-"TüRKİYE’Yİ YüNETEN BAşKA İKTİDARLAR MI VAR?"-*

Vural* ‘Türkiye’yi yöneten başka iktidarlar mı var, derin iktidarlar mı var?"* sorusunu da yöneltti. Huzursuzluğu, kurumların yıpranmasını isteyecek dış odaklar olabileceğini belirten Vural, "_TSK’nin doğrudan doğruya legal bir silahlı kuvvetler olarak böyle bir girişimde bulunabileceğini düşünmek dahi istemiyorum. üok vahim olur. "_ dedi. AKP’den istifa eden Elazığ Milletvekili Fevzi İşbaşaran’ın Emniyet içindeki yapılanmaya ilişkin iddialarının sorulması üzerine Vural,_ "İktidar partisi milletvekili herhalde boşa konuşmuyor. Bir takım bilgileri vardır. Türkiye’de maalesef güvenlik güçleri arasında bu güvensizliği oluşturmak, kurumlar arasında güvensizliği oluşturmak AKP politikasının tezahürü olarak gözükmektedir. Bugün hangi kurumun bir diğeri ile kavgası yok. Türkiye’yi bir kaos ortamına sürüklemek ve devleti milleti yönetemez haline dönüştürmek ve milletin devletine güvenini azaltmak isteyen aciz, beceriksiz bir yönetim anlayışının komplikasyonu olarak görüyorum."_ dedi. 

Gerilimin daha da tırmanıp tırmanmayacağına ilişkin bir soru üzerine Oktay Vural,_ "Tırmanmasını beklemek doğru değil. Herkes kendisine gelsin. Hükümet kendine gelsin. PKK’nın yaptığı Tokat saldırısını bile PKK’nın yapmadığını ispatlamak için altı takla atıyorlar. PKK’yı aklamak için bu kadar çaba sarf edenler, güvenlik güçlerimizi bu tip konularla ilişkilendirmemek için neden çaba sarf etmiyor. Düşman üretiyor, düşman gibi bakıyor, bundan da siyasal bir amaç arzu ediyorlar. Askerin siyasete müdahalesini doğru bulmuyoruz. Askerin böyle bir müdahale etmesini tahrik etmek isteyen yeni bir bildirinin ipine sarılmak için can atanlar mı var. Bunu da gözyaşı dökenlere sormak lazım"_ dedi.

Vural *"asker içinde illegal bir oluşum olamaz mı?"* şeklindeki bir soruya _"Ben bilgi sahibi değilim ama olmaması gerektiğini ifade ediyor. İllegal yapılanma legal kurumlar içinde olmaz. Benim merak ettiğim AKP içerisindeki derin koalisyonun aktörleri kimlerdir? TSK’yı yıpratmaya kadar götürmek açıkçası başkalarının ekmeğine yağ sürer hükümet de böyle bir ortamın oluşmasını istiyor. "_ dedi


...

----------


## bozok

*Mükemmel fırtına teorisi*

*28.12.2009 / HüRRİYET*



Ankara toz duman demek herhalde çok klasik bir medya söylemi. Zaten çok uzun zamandan beri Ankara’da görüş düşük. 

Bu işleri çok bilen biri son olarak aradı ve bana *‘Metehan, nasıl ama gelişmeler..Tam bir mükemmel fırtına senaryosu…Tam başarı ile uygulandı ve fırtına koptu.’’* Nasıl yani diye sordum..


*TüRKİYE’DEKİ MüKEMMEL FIRTINA TEORİSİ*
Anlattı: _‘Taa eski çağlardan gelen bir taktiktir. ülkede şartlar uygun olduğunda ana yapılarla oynarsın. Taraflar arası mekik diplomasisi misali görünmeden bir nefret ve şüphe ağı kurarsın. üatırdama başlar. Sabretmek önemlidir. Kurumlar arası gerginlik bir süre sonra iç savaşa döner. Zamanla, bir kurumu diğerleri ile, ya da birden fazla yapıyla ülkenin yönetimini karşı karşıya bırakırsın. İçerideki işbirliği yapacak ya da benzer hırslı küskün yapılarla oynar, yanına çekebilirsin. Bunun için tarihi iyi analiz etmek, ülkenin tartışma noktalarına ve nerelerin zayıf husumet dolu olduğuna iyi bakmak gerekir. Kurumlara güvenen halk da bu kavgaya baktığında ülkesinde kendini sahipsiz hisseder._ 

_Kurumlarına karşı şüphe ve kızgınlık duyar. Kafası karışır._ 

_Mükemmel fırtınada en sakin ve en keyifli yer ise kontrol odasıdır. Hele ülkenin başka diğer sorunları da varsa bu fırtınanın keyfine doyum olmaz. Bunu yapanları zaten o ülkedekiler çok meşgul olduğundan göremezler. Hatta sana ne dersen inanır hale gelirler. Türkiye sakın bu fırtınaya tutulmuş olmasın…’’_ 

*İnanılmaz…*

Türkiye’de son gelişmelere bakınca, tansiyon 20, şeker 400 ve nabız da 200’ün üzerinde. Yani, zaten ülke hayatını mucizelerle ve yüzyıllardır gelen bağışıklık sistemi ile sürdürüyor. Yoksa durum gerçekten daha vahim olurdu. 

Bu arada macera filmi tadındaki başkentte heyecan bitmedi. 19 Aralık’ta başlayan macera üzel Kuvvetler’de 3. arama öğlen saatlerinde başlaması ile devam ediyor. Dünkü 2. arama 28 saat sürmüştü. 

İddialara göre, içeride kozmik odadaki özel bilgilerin kopyalanması uzun zaman aldığı için bu kadar sarkma olmuş. Bugün de o yüzden devam edilecekmiş. *Seferberlik Tetkik Dairesi’*nde subaylar arama yapanlara zorluk çıkardığı için de uzamalar oluyormuş. Bir sürü iddia var. Aradıkları evrak var, suikastçı ekipleri arıyorlar. Gizli fişlemeler varmış onları arıyorlar. *Lar, lar lar...*Spekülasyonun sonu yok. Resmi bilgilendirme olmadıkça da ilgili tarafların bunlara bozulma hakkı yok. Bilgi vermezseniz millet de bildiğini yazar. 


*KENDİ İLE SAVAşAN üLKE* 
Ama ortada bir şey var ki o da Fatih üekirge’nin bugün Hürriyet’te yazdığı gibi kendi ile savaşan bir ülke gerçeği. 

TSK’da hastalıklı damarların temizlenmesi ve bu kurumun eleştirilmesi ile ilgili gayretler ile TSK düşmanlığının birbirinden ayrılması burada hayati önem taşıyor. Yargı ve polisin de bu düşmanların arasına sızmasına müsaade etmemesi, TSK’nın içindeki eğer varsa bu damarların temizlenmesinde işbirliği göstermesi gerekiyor. 

*8 subay niye hala gözaltında?* Aynı mantıkla, bir bilinen mi var onlarla ilgili. Eğer böyle değilse, bu yakalamaları yapanlar ileride bunun hukuki sonuçlarından çekinmez mi? Demek ki yere sağlam basıyorlar. Ama insan bunları görmek istiyor. 

Bugüne dek neredeyse 100’dan fazla askeri personel darbeden suikastlara dek çeşitli suçlamalarla ya tutuklandı, ya gözaltına alındı ya da ifade verdi. Az bir rakam değil. 

Normalde, ciddi anlamda bir suç örgütü çökertildiğinde bu kadar kişi yakalanır. TSK öyle bir zan altındaki, ülkenin sanki bir suç örgütü gibi. Böyle algılandığından da bunalmış durumda. 

üte yandan, TSK komuta kademesinde de, siyasilere izleme takip hatta suikast gibi tüyler ürpertici bir girişim içinde olunacağına inanmak çok zor.

O zaman tam bir yol ayrımındayız. 

Yani, bu kadar oluşacak tepki göz önüne alınarak, üzel Kuvvetler gibi TSK’nın kalbi olan bir yere girildiğine göre ortada çok ama çok ciddi bir deliller zinciri olması lazım. Yoksa, bir savcının bu adımı durduk yere atması mümkün değil gibi. Ya da Başbakan Erdoğan’ın kurumların içindeki hatalı isimlerin olabileceğine işaret etmesi de boşuna değil. Orgeneral Başbuğ-Başbakan Erdoğan toplantılarında belki de sonuna kadar gidilmesi kararı alındı.
İnsanın aklına şu geliyor:

_“TSK içinde bilgisi ve haberi dışında emir komuta zinciri dışına taşanların (durumdan vazife çıkarancıların) elbirliği ile ortaya çıkarılması amacı…ya da daha önce bazı emekli komutanların TSK’yı zor duruma düşürmesine olan tepkisi… nedeni ile Orgeneral Başbuğ’un bu gelişmelerin tamamından rahatsız olmaması mümkün olabilir mi?’’_

İddia edenler var ama bilinmez…

Artık öyle bir noktadayız ki, bu saatten sonra bu kadar aramadan sonda kimsenin çıkıp, *‘üylesine hafta sonu heyecan olsun diye 3 gün arandı. Bir şey yokmuş canım, abartmayın’* deme lüksü kalmadı. Neyse ve kimse çıkması lazım. Zaten bu aramalarda çıkacak bir şeylerin ülkenin akışında bundan sonra rol oynayacaktır. 

İnşallah bu ülkenin bekası ile ilgili gizlilik dereceli daha önce olduğu gibi belgeler yarın öbür gün medyaya sızmaz. Ama yapılan karanlık işler varsa bunlar da bir an önce yazılmalı. 

Açıklamalara bakarsanız, siyasiler sanki bir şeyler biliyor gibi. 

Millet artık yolda bize, _‘Ne oluyor Metehan Bey. Ne yapıyor bu TSK, gerçekten siyasileri mi öldüreceklermiş ya da TSK’ya oyun mu oynanıyor. TSK böyle şey yapar mı, polis ile asker savaşıyor mu?’_ diye sorular soruyor. 

Kafalar iyice karıştı. 

Ankara’da inanılmayacak senaryolar anlatılıyor. 

Bunlardan hangisinin doğru hangisinin yanlış olduğunu şu an kimse bilmiyor. 

Deniz Baykal ortaya bir iddia attı. Gerçi bu iddia günlerdir var. Ama bunun çok ileri versiyonu bugün başkentte tedavülde. 

Gelin bu yüzden şimdi başkentte en çok konuşulan, hem de sözüne itibar edilen isimlerin anlattıklarından nefes kesen bazı iddiaları aktaralım. 


*MüKEMMEL FIRTINA:* *İHBAR TELEFONU DEğİL OYUN İüİNDE OYUN* 
-İddiaya göre, Genelkurmay’a bundan bir süre önce zaten şüphelendiği bir personeli ile ilgili bir ihbar telefon geldi. Aslında bu personel de kendisi ile ilgili bu telefonun geldiğini biliyordu. Yani, bir nevi bilinçli yemleme yapıldı. Personel hakkında telefonda, ‘Bu şahıs siyasilere ve bazı gruplara çeşitli zamanlarda bilgi sızdırdı. Bunun maddi ve manevi faydalarını da gördü. Ben TSK’yı seven ve bunlara tanık olan bir şahıs olarak bunu size bildirmeyi borç biliyorum’ denildi. Bunun üzerine takip başladı. Personelin gittiği ve genelde geçici ikamet ettiği adres olarak da, Ankara’nın en çok AK Partililerinin oturduğu o meşhur cadde verildi. 20 gün boyunca yakın izleme devam etti. *‘Yem’* bilerek sürekli olarak oralarda görüntü verdi. Arınç’ın evinin civarında dolaşması tespit edildi. Bu arada, bu yemin diğer siyasilere gittiği bilgisi de verilerek, oralarda da takip edilmesi sağlandı. Ama bu arada yem, Arınç’ın evinin bir iki blok ilerisinde de bir eve girip çıkıyordu. Tam o gün bir Albay ve Binbaşı’nın gelmesi de aslında bir süreden beri devam eden takip operasyonunda final gecesi olmasıydı. Gelen son ihbar telefonuna göre, o gece suçüstü yapılabilirdi. Hatta heyecan o kadar yürümüştü ki, Bülent Arınç’ın o gün Manisa’da olduğu detayı bile atlanmıştı. Ama tam o gece bir ihbar telefonu emniyete de geldi. Emniyet’e şüpheli şahısların Arınç’ın evinin çevresindeki durumları ihbar edildi. O saatten sonra ülkede istenen ortamı oluşturacak ‘mükemmel fırtınanın’ kopması beklendi. Ve koptu. Halkın kafası karıştı. Asker polis yargı karşıya kaldı. TSK’nın imajı ciddi anlamda zedelendi. Bu mantıkla, aynı zamanda zaten bir süreden beri hakkında iddialarla ciddi bir şüphe oluşan TSK’nın siyasiler konusundaki yasadışı tutumu ortaya çıkarılmış olacak, hem de polisin de bu suikast ve gözetleme konusuna müdahalesi kaçınılmaz kılınacaktı. Bir iddiaya göre, takipte bulunan Seferberlik Tetkik Dairesi’nde bazı hukuka uygun olmayan işler de içerideki köstebekler nedeni ile bilindiğinden hedefe doğal yönlendirilen ekiplerle bir taşla iki kuş vurulmuş olacaktı.

Doğru mu bilinmez. 

Ama ortada bizim göremediğimiz belki de Cumhuriyet döneminin en akıl almaz oyunları sürdürülüyor. 


*MGK’DAN KLASİK SONUü üIKMASIN* 
Bugün MGK toplantısından ‘*Kurulda iç ve dış gelişmeler görüşüldü’*den öte bir şeyler çıkması lazım.

Geçenlerde Twitter’da (twitter.com/metehandemirck) beni takip eden bir izleyicim,* ‘Tüm bu yaşananlara bakınca kendimizi bu ülkede düşen bir uçaktaki yolcunun çaresizliği ve umutsuzluğunu yaşayan vatandaşlar gibi hissediyoruz’* diye yazmış. 

üok üzüldüm ama hangimiz ülkede oluşturulan bu ‘mükemmel fırtınalarda’ bunu zaman zaman hissetmiyoruz ki? 

Görüşmek üzere…

_e-posta:_ _[email protected]_


...

----------


## bozok

*Bülent Arınç, darbe hazırlığından haberdar olduğu için böyle dedi: ‘Bayramdan sonra ne Danıştay kalacak ne Bülent Arınç’* 

*27 Aralık 2009 Pazar 09:16 / nethaber.com*

 


*SENARYO BüYLE:* 

SENARYO YAZARAK AKIL YüRüTME OYUNU OYNAMAYA NE DERSİNİZ?

Gerçeği, bilmiyoruz.

Ne zaman bileceğimizi de bilmiyoruz.

üeşitli senaryolar yazarak, aklımızın önünü açabiliriz, belki...

Bugünkü senaryomuz böyle:

Bülent Arınç, 26 Aralık 2009 günü, AK Parti Genel Merkezi’nde partililerle düzenlenen bayramlaşma törenine katılmış ve güncel konulara ilişkin açıklamalarda bulunmuştu.

Arınç, bir gazetecinin, “Danıştay’ın aldığı katsayı kararına ilişkin değerlendirmesini” sorması üzerine önce “soru yok” dedi sonra, “Bayramdan sonra, güzel şeyler söyleyeceğim” dedi. 

Arınç, gazetecilerin aynı konudaki sorusu üzerine, *“Bayramdan sonra ne Danıştay kalacak, ne Bülent Arınç”* dedi.
Arınç, bir gazetecinin “Sert olacak o zaman” sözleri üzerine ise, “Sert, yumuşak Bülent Arınç birşey söyleyecek” karşılığını verdi. 

*Arınç’ın sözleri, kulislerde “Bayramdan sonra bu konuda ilginç gelişmeler yaşanacak” yorumlarına neden oldu.* 

Ve sonra...

Arınç, bu konunun üzerini kapattı...

O günlerde, NE DANIşTAY KALACAK NE DE BüLENT ARINü sözünden nasıl bir çıkarsama yapması gerektiğini kimse bilmiyordu.

Ak Parti'nin yargı'yla çatışması vardı.

Danıştay da bu çatışmanın taraflarından biriydi.

üyle bir şey oluyordu ki, çatışan iki taraf da ORTADA KALMIYORDU!

Allah Allah...

Senaryoya dönelim:

Bülent Arınç, üst düzey, Genelkurmay'da görevli bir subaydan İSTİHBARAT alıyordu.

O askerden aldığı istihbaratlardan biri de buydu: CİDDİ BİR DARBE HAZIRLIğI VAR.

Arınç, zaman zaman DUYGUSAL üIKIşLAR yapabilen; çok duygulanınca AğZINDAN SIR kaçırabilen; söylenmemesi gereken sözleri İüİNDE TUTAMAYAN bir yapıya sahip.

Bayramın DUYGUSALLIğI içinde, böyle bir sözü de söyleyiverdi.

Ortada fol ve yumurta henüz yoktu; bu sözleri bir DARBE OLASILIğINA yoran pek olmadı.

Sonra...

Arınç'ın evinin yakınında, Arınç'ın evinin krokisiyle iki subay ortaya çıktı...

O subayların BİLGİ SIZDIRAN BİR KİşİYİ izledikleri açıklandı.

Ancak o 'bilgi sızdıran' kişi, büyük olasılıkla orada oturmuyordu: 

üukurambar'da oturan, bilgi *sızdırılan* KİşİYDİ. 

Bunun da Bülent Arınç olması olasılığı çok yüksekti...

Askeri istihbarat, BİLGİ SIZDIRILIRKEN SUü üSTü yapmak istemiş olabilirdi.

şimdi parçaları tamamlıyoruz:

Arınç, Bayramdan önce bir DARBE HAZIRLIğI istihbaratı almıştı.

'Bayramdan sonra ne Arınç kalacak ne de Danıştay' demesinin nedeni de, çabuk duygusallaşan, sır saklayamayan Arınç'ın ani bir duygu patlamasıydı.

Nasıl senaryo ama?

*NEVZAT BASIM*


*NOTLAR:*

ünceki gece ve dün gece arama yapılan SEFERBERLİK BüLGE BAşKANLIğI'nın eski adı, üZEL HARP DAİRESİ.

üzel harp adı, çok speküle edildi; bu durum TSK'yı da çok rahatsız etti; isim değişikliğine gidildi.

TARAF gazetesi bir süredir, DARBE HAZIRLIğI YAPILDIğI dönemlerde, SEFERBERLİK TETKİK şubelerinde ilginç gelişmeler yaşandığını yazıyordu.

Darbe ile Seferberlik Dairesi arasında şöyle bir BAğINTI kuruluyordu: Ne zaman bir darbe hazırlığı olsa, seferberlik şubelerinin kadro sayıları artıyor.

Benzer bir durum, Taraf ve Bugün gazetelerinin yazdıklarına göre, tekrar yaşanıyordu.

üzel Harp Dairesi, ansiklopedilerde, böyle tanımlanıyor: 

NATO'nun üzel Harp talimnamelerine göre, üye ülkelerde kurulan NATO birimleri. Türkiye'de önce Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu adıyla örgütlenmiş sonra doğrudan Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na bağlı üzel Harp Dairesi çatısı altında ve bunun sivil uzantısı Kontrgerilla olarak faaliyet yürütmüştür.


...

----------


## bozok

*SAVCILAR üZEL HARPTE NE BULDU? NE ARIYOR? NE YAPACAK?*



*28.12.2009*


Hakim ve Savcıların Ankara Seferberlik Başkanlığındaki arama ve incelemesi devam ediyor. 

İki gündür Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın komuta kademesinde ışıklar söndürülmüyor. 

*üzel Kuvvetler Komutanı Korgeneral Servet Yörük’ün ise iki gündür uyumadığı konuşuluyor.* 

üıplak gözle görülen resim böyle. 

****

Peki Savcılar nerede, ne arıyor?

Aranan yer üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’nın alt birimi. üzel Kuvvetler Genelkurmay 2’inci Başkanı’na bağlı. Diğer bir deyişle aranan yer Genelkurmay Karargahı. 

Savcı ekibinin başında özel yetkili savcı Mustafa Bilgili var. 

Yetkileri, Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz’ün yetkileri gibidir. 

Aşağıda aktardığımız bilgilere göre *yeni bir Ergenekon sürecinin başlatıldığı söylenebilir.* (Teşbihte hata olmaz.)

****

Savcılar ne arıyorlar?

Bu soruyu ikinci kez sormamızın nedeni meselenin bam telini oluşturmasıdır.

Odatv’nin edindiği ilk bilgilere göre *Savcılar, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri aleyhine dava açabilmek için delil arıyorlar.*
üünkü *dava açmak için ellerinde halen anlamlı delil bulunmuyor.* 

Savcı Bilgili arama kararını Ankara 11’inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’den aldı. 

Karar, “Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç ve bazı hükümet üyelerine yönelik planlar olup olmadığını tespit için Ankara Seferberlik Başkanlığı’nda arama yapılmasına” imkan tanıyor.

Bu karara istinaden kozmik odalara girildi. 

****

Ve *Savcılar hiçbir şey bulamadı*. Ama çok şey buldu.

Hiçbir şey bulamadan çok şey bulmak ne demek?

Savcılar, *hükümet üyelerine yönelik suikast planlarını bulamadı*.

Seferberlik Başkanlığı’nın *istihbarat yapma yetkisi yok*. Suikast planlaması da mümkün değil. üünkü “*savaştan önce güç oluşturması da yasak*”. 

Tabi bunlar mevzuat bilgisi. Ancak savcı ile hakimin elleriyle dokunduğu planlar bu mevzuata göre hazırlandı. 

Peki ama özel kuvvet personeli kanun ve yönetmeliklere aykırı davranmış olamaz mı?

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın resmi açıklamasına göre Arınç’ın evinin etrafında tutulan / yakalanan / gözaltına alınan subaylar bir köstebeği (ordu içinde bilgi sızdıran bir kişiyi) izliyordu. Subaylar silahsızdı, arama ve dinleme cihazları da yoktu. Gözaltı tutanağındaki bilgiler Genelkurmay’ı teyit ediyor. 

*Askerler kanun dışı bir işe girdiyse bile Savcının bu işe ilişkin plan ve – veya benzer belgelere ulaşamadığı öğrenildi.* 

Kanunsuz emir verildiği iddiaları da gündemde. Ama bu tarz bir emrin emarelerine henüz rastlanmadı.

****

*Savcılar ne buldu?* 

Aramalar devam ediyor. İlk bilgilere göre kozmik odalarda Ankara Bölgesi (Ankara, Kırıkkale, üankırı, Eskişehir vd.) için hazırlanan *harekat planları, izin belgeleri ve personel kayıtları bulundu.* 

İzinler, muhtemel hangi durumda, hangi personel ya da birimin nasıl hareket edeceğini ve yetkilerini düzenleyen belgelerde düzenleniyor. Olası bir savaş durumunda, örneğin devletin zirvesinde yer alan kişilerin; hangi askerler tarafından, hangi yöntemlerle nereye saklanacağını gösteriyor. Bu planların Ankara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’nda bulunmasının nedeni ise Başkent’in halen Ankara olması.

Hal böyleyse sonuç ne olacak dersiniz?

Odatv’nin erken öngörüsüne göre *savcılık (aynen Ergenekon davasında olduğu gibi) mutlaka bir dava açacak. Hazırlanacak iddianame ise fırtınalar koparacaktır*. 



*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ARINü SUİKASTİNDEKİ GİZLİ PLAN*



*28.12.2009* 

ünce “İki subay Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’a suikast yapacaktı” denildi. Sonra 
Genelkurmay’ın en gizli karargahı (üzel kuvvetler Komutanlığı) basıldı. 

İki olay arasında nasıl bir illiyet bağı var, henüz belli değil. 

Ama…

*Devletin mahfillerinde bambaşka konuşmalar oluyor.* 

****

üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’nda kozmik odaya giren hakim Kadir Kayan hangi mahkemenin üyesi? Ankara 11’inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi.

Bu mahkemenin eski adı *Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi*’dir. 

Bu mahkeme on yıllar boyu (ağırlıkla) devrimcileri yargıladı. Mahkemenin tekil amacı “Devlete karşı işlenen suçları” mahkum etmekti. 

Aynı mahkeme Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerini yargılamaya hazırlanıyor. *İki subayın derdest edildiği gün 11’inci Ağır Ceza’dan çok sayıda karar çıktı.* Kimi takip, kimi telefon dinleme, kimisi de baskınlarla ilgiliydi.

**** 

şimdi de delil toplayan makama bakalım; yani özel yetkili savcıları. Bunlara eskiden Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi savcıları denilirdi. Bugün “özel yetkili” unvanını taşıyorlar 
*Savcılar, askeri mahalde nasıl arama yapıyor*, gözaltı - tutuklama talebinde bulunuyor?

Bunun için çok değil, 5 ay öncesine dönüp bakmak lazım. Hükümet bir gece yarısı askere sivil yargı yolunu açan yasayı el çabukluğuyla Meclis’ten geçirdi. Zaten Avrupa Birliği de bu yasayı istiyordu. 

Asker karşı çıktı. *Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ise* acele tarafından yasayı onayladı. Onaylarken de “ek düzenleme yapılsın” dedi. (*)

Ek düzenlemeler halen yapılmadı. Ama bu arada çok sayıda asker Ergenekon soruşturmasında şüpheli oldu, sanık oldu, hapse girdi. Bazıları da intihar etti.

****

Sıra polislerde…

Mustafa Bilgili başkanlığındaki savcılık heyeti üzel Kuvvet Karargahı’na polisle birlikte geldi. Bu polisler hangi birimde görevli? *Terörle Mücadele*.

Yani polisin amacı “terör yapanları” bulup, yargıya teslim etmek. üzel kuvvet askerleri acaba hangi terör eyleminde bulundu?

Arınç’ı mı öldüreceklerdi?

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı o subayların köstebek takibinde olduğunu açıkladı. 

Savcılık buna rağmen terörle mücadele polisleriyle birlikte karargah basıyorsa, *Genelkurmay Başkanı başından itibaren zan altındadır*. Bu doğru mu?

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı bir kuvvet değildir. Kuvvetlerin tepesinde bir Başkan’dan ibarettir. Bütün teşkilatlanma buna göre yapılandırılmıştır. Bu durumda Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ terörle mi suçlanacak? Devletin güvenliğini tehdit ettiği mi iddia edilecek?

Soruların her biri *devlet düzenindeki yeni dönemin işaret fişeği* gibi anlaşılmalı. 

**** 

ABD Ankara Büyükelçiliğinde uzun yıllar “siyasi müsteşar” olarak görev yapan *John W. Kunstadter*’in bir sözü var: “Devlet, sizde MİT ve askerdir” (**)

Erzincan’da MİT mensupları polis marifetiyle hapsedildi. Suçlama, cemaat – tarikat örgütlenmesi yapanları takip etmekti. 

Bugün özel kuvvet askerleri gözaltına alındı. Henüz resmiyet kazanmamakla birlikte “Devlete karşı suç işlemekle” itham edilmeleri bekleniyor. 

MİT’i şimdilik bir kenara koyun. Gelinen aşama, askerin devlet nizamından tasfiye sürecinin işletildiğini ortaya koymuyor mu? 

üünkü *askerin “Devlet güvenliğini, terör yöntemini kullanarak tehdit ettiği” iddia ediliyor*.

Bu sorulara öncelikle yanıt vermesi gereken iki kişi, iki makam var: *Başbakan ve Cumhurbaşkanı.* (***) 

Odatv’nin sayfaları sizlere açıktır. Tabi soruları *bizim sormamız ve çanak soru beklememeniz şartıyla*… 

Yukarıdaki soruların yanıtlarını tüm Türkiye merak ediyor.



(*) http://www.odatv.com/n.php?n=gul-askere-sivil-yargiyi-onayladi-acelesi-neydi-0807091200

(**) Kunstadter’in 2005 Kasım ayında ODTü Mezunlar Derneği`nde yaptığı konuşma.

(***) Yargının siyasi baskı altında tutulduğunu kesinlikle iddia etmiyoruz. Başbakan TSK’yla anayasal “ilgi” içindedir. Cumhurbaşkanı ise “Başkomutan”.



*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*HEDEFTE NEDEN üZEL KUVVETLER KOMUTANLIğI VAR*



*28.12.2009 10:56*

Arınç’a suikast yalanının ardından basılan üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’nın tarihi, aslında üukurambar Operasyonu’nun da ne anlama geldiğini açıklıyor.

ünce basının bir yanlış ifadesini düzeltelim: Subayları gözaltına alınan ve kozmik odalarına girilen yer “*Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu*” değil, “*Ankara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı*”dır ve üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’na bağlıdır.

Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu, Türkiye’nin NATO’ya girmesinin bir sonucu olarak doğdu. üye ülkeleri NATO aracılığıyla denetime alacak ABD’nin biricik NATO içi aygıtı üye ülkelerde kuracağı bu yapılardı. İşte Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu da, NATO’ya üye ülkelerle eşzamanlı olarak *27 Eylül 1952* yılında Yüksek Savunma Kurulu kararıyla kuruldu. Kurul bizzat Amerikan Askeri Yardım Heyeti’nin binasında faaliyet gösterdi. Kurul’un kuruluşuna imza atan Başbakan Adnan Menderes ve Milli Savunma Müsteşarı Org. Salih Coşkun’du. İlk Başkanlığını Kore’de çarpışan Korgeneral Daniş Karabelen’in yaptığı Kurul’un çekirdek kadrosunu Kore’den dönen ve Gayrı Nizami Harp Stratejisi’ni öğrenen subaylar oluşturdu. Giderlerini ABD’nin karşıladığı Kurul’a verilen görev anti-emperyalist, anti-Amerikancı bir rejim değişikliğini engellemek ve mevcut rejimi Sovyet tehdidi varsayımı üzerinden kontrol altında tutmaktı. üyle ki; CIA ve Adnan Menderes hükümeti arasında imzalanan 1959 tarihli bir anlaşmada, “*Gizli Ordu*”nun *“rejime kaşı iç ayaklanma durumunda”* harekete geçirileceği belirtiliyordu.

Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu’nun ismi 1965 yılında üzel Harp Dairesi oldu. Daire, ABD’nin kontrolünde uzun yıllar Kontrgerilla olarak hizmet verdi. Daire’nin resmi varlığı, 1974 yılında Genelkurmay Başkanı Semih Sancar’ın Başbakan Ecevit’ten “*acil bir ihtiyaç için*” para istemesiyle ortaya çıktı. Ancak yapının varlığı 12 Mart’ta işkence gören Solcularca zaten öğrenilmişti! üzel Harp Dairesi ve Kontrgerilla varlığını 12 Eylül öncesi ve sonrasında da tüm ağırlığıyla sürdürdü.

Ancak 1980’lerin sonuna doğru TSK içinde, ABD’nin stratejik hedefleri konusunda fikir değişiklikleri oluşmaya başladı. üyle ki, 1986 yılında ABD, şimdilerde uygulatmaya çalıştığı “Türkiye himayesinden Kürdistan Planı”nı Evren ve üzal’ın oluruyla Türk Ordusu’na da dayatmıştı. Evren ve üzal’ın, Ordu’nun kabul etmediği bir planı hayata geçirmesi mümkün değildi. Plan, Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Nejdet üruğ’un sert direnciyle karşılaştı ve engellendi. Bu tarih, Türk Ordusu’nun da NATO üyeliğini ve ABD ile ilişkilerini sorguladığı bir dönemin başlangıcı oldu. İşte bu süreçte, *1990 yılında* üzel Harp Dairesi, üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’na dönüştürüldü, 1992’de de personeli yeniden yapılandırıldı. Bu sadece bir isim değişikliği değil, ABD ilişkilerinin sorgulandığı sürecin de somut bir sonucuydu. üyle ki; üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı ile Daire ABD sultasından çıkarıldı! üKK, TSK’nın seçkin bir gücü olmanın ötesinde Milli Kuvveti oldu!

*NATO ve ABD ilişkileriyle, ABD parasıyla, ABD eğitimiyle milletine karşı oluşturulmuş olan bir yapı, artık Milli Kuvvet’di*… İşte bu tarihten itibaren üKK, ABD’nin hedefi haline geldi!

üKK’ya yönelik en sıcak ABD saldırısı 4 Temmuz 2003 tarihindeki *“üuval Operasyonu”*ydu… Bugün Arınç’a suikast yapacağı iddiasıyla subayları gözaltına alınan, karargahına baskın yapılan üKK, 4 Temmuz 2003’te de Peşmerge liderlerine suikast yapacağı iddiasıyla baskına uğramıştı! O gün, *“karşılık verme”* emriyle başına çuval geçirilen, kriptolarına el koyulan subayların, bugün de kozmik odalarına Terörle Mücadele Polisleri girmiştir!


*ABD, üKK’ya yönelik saldırılarını periyodik şekilde sürdürdü:*
ürneğin üKK, Gölbaşı’nda kendi yeri ve binası için çalışmaya başladığında da, yolsuzluk iddialarıyla saldırıya uğradı. Yapısı sivilleşen, içi boşaltılan, etkisi kısıtlanan Milli Güvenlik Kurulu’nun Toplumsal İlişkiler Başkanlığı’nı üKK bünyesine dahil etmek ve üKK’yı 2006 yılında tümen seviyesinden kolordu seviyesine çıkarmak da ABD’nin saldırganlığını artırdı.

üKK’ya yönelik giderek artan ve karargahının basılması noktasına kadar varan saldırının en önemli nedenlerinden biri de Org. Büyükanıt’ın Genelkurmay Başkanlığı döneminde yapılan bir değişiklikti. Gayrı Nizami Harp tanımını değiştiren üKK, tanıma şu ifadeyi ekledi: 

“*Düşmanın fiziki, ekonomik, psikolojik, siyasi vb. işgallerine maruz kalmış bir bölgede işgali ortaya çıkarmak, engellemek ve karşı tedbirleri uygulamak*” Bu ifade yalnızca 50 yıldır NATO aracalığıyla ve üzel Harp Dairesi üzerinden denetlenen TSK’nın yaptığı bir tanım değişikliği değil aynı zamanda yeni sürece ilişkin tehdidin kaynağına yönelik bir durum saptamasıydı!

ABD, bölge politikalarını TSK’yı “*ikna etmeden*” hayata geçiremeyeceğinin farkında… TSK’yı sindirmenin en kritik mevzilerinden biri de üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’na bayrak dikmek!

Süreç daha da hızlanacak…



*Mehmet Ali Güller*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*POST ERGENEKON’A HAZIR OLUN!*



*28.12.2009 12:43*

Hakim ve savcılar 3’üncü kez üzel Kuvvetler Seferberlik Ankara Başkanlığı’nda arama yapıyor. şimdiden, aramaların yarın ve öbür günde devam edebileceği konuşulmaya başlandı.

Arama kararının mahiyeti “*devlet büyüklerine karşı teşebbüsler*” olarak ifade ediliyor. Ama meselenin çapı genişletiliyor.

******

“*Arınç’a suikast iddiası*” koçbaşı oldu. Savcılar dava açabilmek için delil arıyor.

*-* *Ortada delil yok, iddianame yok*. Ama gelecek iddianamenin felsefesi belli oldu. 

*-* Devlet içinde Hükümeti devirmek için hazırlık içinde bulunduğu iddia edilen gizli örgütü açığa çıkarmak, yargılamak ve mahkum etmek. 

*-* Odatv, Başbakan’ın “*tarihi süreç*” dediği sürecin adını baştan ilan ediyor: *Post Ergenekon*.

Ergenekon soruşturmasında maksat hasıl oldu. Ama yargılama süreci tıkanmış görünüyor. üünkü deliller yetersiz. Bakalım Post Ergenekon maya tutacak mı?

******

Bu arada Post Ergenekon çok önemli ve ayırt edici bir özellik kazanmaya başladı.

İddianameyi savcılar hazırlar. Bunun için delil lazım. Gelin görün ki, delil tetkikini ve aramasını iddianamenin sunulacağı mahkeme yapıyor. üünkü devlet sırrı niteliğindeki belgeler *CMK 125**’inci madde* gereğince sadece hakimler tarafından incelenebiliyor.

Post Ergenekon bir davaya dönüşecek olursa nasıl bir hukuki kılıf oluşacak merakla bekleniyor.



*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ORDUYA KARşI VİETNAM TAKTİğİ*



*28.12.2009 12:48*

Bülent Arınç vakasıyla birlikte yaşananların artık adını koymak zorundayız: *iç savaş*. Bu ürkütücü terim, ilk kez burada kullanılmıyor, son dönemde basında da ürkekçe dile getiriliyor. İç savaşın yoğunluğu, görünümü değişebiliyor; ama özü, bir toplumun kurumlarının, kadrolarının, seçkinlerinin, hatta enformasyonun, birbirine topyekün karşıt biçimde saflaşmasıdır. Belki de, 80 öncesi ve üiller iktidarı gibi iç savaş dönemlerinde kadro olarak görev yapmış olan Mümtazer Türköne de, “*Ordu Yeniçeri Ocağı olmuştur, dolayısıyla topyekün tasfiye edilmelidir*” yollu sözleriyle bu süreci kastetmiştir.

Son zamanlarda, bu “*kurumlar arası çatışmanın*” bir tarafının hamlelerini izledik. Tayyip Erdoğan tarafından rejimin bekçisi ilan edilen polis, önce Erzincan’da tarikat soruşturmasını yürüten Jandarma görevlilerini, sonra Erzurum’da, yetkilerini zorlayarak, üç MİT mensubunu üstelik çatışmanın eşiğine gelme pahasına tutuklamıştı; 24 Aralık itibariyle, polisin tarikat soruşturmasını baltalayan bu uygulamalarına, hükümet çevrelerinden tehditlerin eşlik ettiğini Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’den öğreniyorduk.

Geçtiğimiz Cuma akşamı, savcılar eşliğindeki polisler, Silahlı Kuvvetler’in en gizli kurumunun, üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’nın kapısına dayandı. İçeride, savcıların çok gizli devlet belgelerine ulaşmak istediklerini, ama yer yer fiziksel direnmeye varan tepkiyle karşılaştıklarını okuyorduk. Sekiz subayın gözaltına alınmasıyla sonuçlanan bu ilk aramadan sonra, Cumartesi akşamı, bu kez önceki aramada ulaşılamayan odalara yönelik ikinci bir arama gerçekleştirildiğini basından öğrendik.

Araştırdıkları, ilk resmi iddiaya göre, Bülent Arınç’a suikastte bulunacak, sonraki resmi iddiaya göre ise Bülent Arınç hakkında istihbarat toplayacak subaylar aleyhine delillerdi.

Oysa merkez ve taraftar basında kaynatılan, toplumda ise alay konusu olan bu iddialar Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nca da yalanlanmış, *Silahlı Kuvvetler*, söz konusu subayları kendisinin görevlendirdiğini ve *subayların ordudan bilgi sızdıran bir muhbiri izlediklerini* açıklamıştı. Açıklama, subayların basına yansıdığı kadarıyla gözaltındaki ifadeleriyle de örtüşüyor, teyit ediliyordu.

Hatta, tüm basındaki büyük dezenformasyona karşın, subayların satır aralarında verilen ifadelerinden, takip edilenin orada yaşayan bir asker değil, Zaman gazetesinin deyimiyle AKP’lilerin “*gözde semti*” üukurambar’da oturan bir milletvekili, bakan, ya da hükümet üyesine bilgi sızdıracak bir albay olduğunu öğreniyorduk. Belki de suikast feveranıyla subaylar yakalanmasaydı, muhbirin suç üstü yakalanması ve orduya yönelik “*asimetrik saldırıların*” kaynağından kısılması an meselesiydi.

Genelkurmay’ın resmi açıklaması ile emniyet ve bazı savcıların uygulamaları karşılaştırıldığında şu tablo ortaya çıkmaktadır: Devlet aygıtının bir bölümü, üstelik tarikat ve cemaatlerin etkisinde olduğu yolunda ciddi iddialar bulunan bir bölümü, devletin başka kurumlarının, özellikle öz disiplinini bozanlara, tarikatlara ve Cumhuriyet düşmanı odaklara karşı görev yapmasını engeller konumdadır.

Bu bağlamda, Bülent Arınç vakasını, Silivri davasından önemli addetmek yerindedir. Eninde sonunda, Silivri davasında, varsayılan bir örgüt ya da bir cunta soruşturuluyor, kurum olarak Silahlı Kuvvetler’in değil, bünyesindeki yasadışı oluşumların hedef alındığı söyleniyordu; hatta bazı liberallere göre, ordunun itibarı için bu cunta yapılanması temizlenmeliydi.

*Bülent Arınç vakasında ise durum daha vahimdir.* Genelkurmay, suikastçı olduğu iddia edilen kimseleri kendilerinin görevlendirdiğini açıklamasına karşın, hükümetin Başbakan Yardımcısı, çeşitli İslamcı fraksiyonların etkisi altında olmakla eleştirilen polis ve yargının bir kısmı açıklamayı hiç umursamama cüretini göstermiştir. Oruç Reis Fırkateyni’nde “*TSK suçluları korumaz*” vurgusu yapan Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın kendisi, bir hafta sonra suç odağı muamelesine uğramaktadır.

Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un, yanına Kara Kuvvetleri Orgeneral Işık Koşaner’i de alarak Cumartesi günü hükümetin MGK hazırlık toplantısına girmesi, bu vahim tablonun sonucu olarak düşünülebilir. Basındaki ürkek ve saptırıcı yorumların tersine, Genelkurmay Başkanı ile Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı’nın, protokolde olmadıkları bu toplantıya, davete gerek duymadan ve deyim yerindeyse bir fait accompli, bir emrivaki ile katılmış olması çok daha mümkündür.

Daha önce, Oruç Reis açıklamasını bir eşiğin atlanması saymak gerektiğini söylemiştik. Konuşmada Silahlı Kuvvetler, Cumhuriyet’in temellerini oya oya sonunda ordunun varlığını da tehdit eder hale gelen* “düşmanları”* topyekün tarif etmiş, uyarmıştı. Silahlı Kuvvetler,* “asimetrik savaşın”* daha fazla sürmesi durumunda, yasalardan kaynaklanan yükümlülükleri gereği davranmaya *“hazır ve mecbur”* olduğunu ilan ediyordu.

Bülent Arınç vakasıyla birlikte, karşı kutbun da buna bir yanıt olarak eşik atladığını görüyoruz. Artık Silahlı Kuvvetler’i bir kurum olarak, açıkça ve topyekün hedef alan yalnızca sözler değil uygulamalar gündemdedir. Bu bir meydan okuma mıdır, yoksa Vietnam Savaşı’nda ABD ordusunun yenilmeye yüz tutunca başvurduğu, savaşı kızıştırarak tahribatı artırmaya yönelik *“acceleration”* stratejisine benzer bir telaş hali midir, önümüzdeki dönemde göreceğiz. 

şimdilik kesin olan birinci nokta, Tayyip Erdoğan ya da Abdullah Gül’le konuşmanın, bu iç savaş halini sonlandırmaya yetmeyeceğidir. Bu ekibin eskiden beri, örneğin, Dolmabahçe gibi görüşmelerinden beri sürdürdüğü, masada başka sahada başka davranma alışkanlığını son gelişmelerde de gözlemlemek mümkündür. Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ, 24 Aralık günü Tayyip Erdoğan’la uzun bir görüşme yaptıktan sonra, asimetrik savaşın azalacağına ilişkin umutlarını dile getiriyordu; 25 Aralık’ta savcı ve polislerin, en gizli Genelkurmay kurumunun kapısına dayanmalarından yalnızca saatler öncedir. 26 Aralık’ta MGK hazırlık toplantısında üç saatlik görüşme sonunda, Tayyip Erdoğan Pazar günü “*Kurumlar arasında çatışma yoktur, iddialarla dedikodularla bir yere varılmaz*” diyerek her biri ayrı dedikodu küpü olan taraftarlarını uyarıyordu. O sırada, üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı karargahında, önceki aramada girilmeyen odalara da girmek üzere yapılan ikinci arama sürmekteydi.

İkinci kesin nokta ise, yüksek komutanlığın, bu *“asimetrik saldırı*” karşısında kendi bünyesinden de büyük tazyike uğradığıdır. Gerek Yarbay Ali Tatar’ın uğradığı suçlamaları başına kurşun sıkarak “protesto etmesi” gerek kız kardeşinin, cenazede “*Tuz koktu tuzun kokusunu hangi tuzla gidereceksiniz*,” çığlığı, yüksek komutanlara yönelik de ağır bir eleştiri olarak değerlendirilebilir.

Kuşkusuz, böyle bir saldırı ve zorlama karşısında idare-i maslahat siyasetinin, yüksek komutanlığın itibarını çökertmemesini beklemek mantıklı değildir. Türkiye, adını koymasa da şu ya da bu dozda pek çok iç kavga dönemi yaşadı. Ama 31 Mart Vakası’ndan sonra ilk kez Bülent Arınç Vakası’yla ordu, düşmanlarınca idare-i maslahatçılıktan çıkartılıp, kaçındığı hamlelere* “mecbur”* bırakılıyor.



*Barış Zeren
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Operasyonu başlatan ihbar yurt dışından* 

*29.12.2009 / gazetevatan.com*



*İki subayın gözaltına alınmasının ardından Ankara'da ilginç olaylar zinciri yaşandı* 

Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’a yönelik suikast planlandığına yönelik iddialar üzerine başlatılan üukurambar soruşturmasında yaşanan *“kozmik krizin”,* Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ile Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un geçen cumartesi yaptığı olağanüstü görüşmede gündeme geldiği ortaya çıktı. 

Arınç’ın evinin yakınında yakalanan iki subayın ajandasından çıkan telefonların tümünün dinlemeye alındığı ve babasına, *“Evrak yakıyoruz”* diyen S.T. adlı erin bu nedenle dinlemeye takıldığı anlaşıldı. Aramanın başladığı ilk gün Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’ndaki kozmik büronun dışarıdan mühürlenebilmesi için itfaiye aracı kullanıldığı da öğrenildi.

*Er dinlemeye takıldı*

İçişleri Bakanlığı kaynaklarından edinilen bilgiye göre, üukurambar’da yakalanan albay ve binbaşı, polis ve savcılara, Genelkurmay’dan bilgi sızdıran bir askeri personeli takibe aldıklarına yönelik görev yazılarını gösterdi. Albay ve binbaşının ajandalarından bu görevi birlikte yürüttükleri subay, astsubay ve erlerin cep telefonları da çıktı. Bunun üzerine savcılık, albay ve binbaşı ile diğer askerler hakkında mahkemeden telefon dinleme kararı çıkarttı. Babasıyla cep telefonundan yaptığı görüşmede, *“Talimat üzerine evrak yakıyoruz”* diyen S.T. adlı erin de bu şekilde dinlemeye takıldığı anlaşıldı.

Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı’ndan, albay ve binbaşının HTS (telefon görüşmesi yaptıkları sırada nerelerde bulundukları) raporlarını alan savcılık, iki subayın son dönemde üukurambar ve Cevizlidere’de yoğun olarak bulunduklarını da saptadı.

Bu gelişmelerin ardından üzel Yetkili Savcı Mustafa Bilgili, cuma günü Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nden Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’nda arama için karar aldı. üzel yetkili 4 savcı, polislerle birlikte Bölge Başkanlığı’na gitti ve üukurambar’da yakalanan albayla binbaşının bilgisayarlarının imajları (harddiskin kopyalanması) alındı. Bu iki subayla Bölge Başkanlığı’nda görevli diğer personelin çalıştıkları odalarda inceleme yapıldı ve soruşturmayla ilgili olabilecek evrak toplandı.

*Kozmik büroya önce girilemedi*

Odalarda inceleme yapılmakla birlikte savcıların yüksek gizlilik dereceli belgelerin yer aldığı ancak retina taraması ve parmak iziyle girilebilen şifreli odayı aramasına izin verilmedi. İçinde ayrı çalışma alanları bulunan geniş bir alana açılan oda kapısının önünde askeri yetkililerle hukuki bir tartışma yaşayan savcılar, CMK‘nın 125. maddesi gereği görevli hakimin gizlilik dereceli bilgileri inceleyebileceğini anımsattı ve 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üyesi Kadir Kayan Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’na çağrıldı. Ancak askeri yetkililer, genel nitelikli arama kararıyla söz konusu odada inceleme yapılmasının ulusal güvenliğe aykırı olacağını vurguladı.


*‘2. Başkan Org. Güner’le görüştürüldü’*

Kozmik odada arama inceleme yapamayan Hakim Kadir Kayan Genelkurmay 2. Başkanı Org. Arslan Güner’e götürüldü. Güner, odadaki belge ve bilgilerin bir bölümünün ulusal güvenlikle ilgili olduğunu belirterek, kararı ancak üst makamların verebileceğini kaydetti. Kayan da mevzuat gereği bu tip bir karar gerektiğine ikna oldu. Bunun üzerine, üst makamlar görüş bildirene kadar buranın aranmaması konusunda görüş birliğine varıldı. 

Ancak Kayan, odada suçla ilgisi olabilecek belge ve bilgiler bulunabileceğini, bu nedenle bunların olduğu gibi muhafazası için mühürleme yapacağını bildirdi. Kayan önce odanın kapısını mühürletti, ardından üst katta olan odanın penceresinin mühürlenmesi için itfaiye aracı çağrıldı. Aracın merdivenine çıkan görevliler pencereyi mühürledi ve ilk gün araması sonlandırıldı. Savcı Bilgili, arama sonlandıktan sonra, üukurambar’da yakalanan iki subayla, Seferberlik Bölge Başkanı Albay Yusuf Akal’ın da aralarında bulunduğu 8 kişinin gözaltına alınması talimatı verdi.

Erdoğan’ın, cumartesi günü bakanlarla yaptığı toplantı öncesi Başbuğ ile gerçekleştirdiği sürpriz zirvede de bu konu gündeme geldi. Mevzuata göre, ulusal güvenliği ilgilendiren konularda, belge ve bilgilerin bulunduğu bölümlerin belli talimatlarla açılabileceği bu görüşmede konuşuldu.

*Ne, nasıl aranıyor?*

Aramada, Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’nın köstebek takibi benzeri görevler yapıp yapmadığına yönelik evraklar inceleniyor. Arınç’a yönelik suikast iddialarını doğrulayacak bir çalışma olup olmadığı araştırılıyor. Suç konusu olabilecek belgeler bulunursa, bunların dışarı çıkarılabilmesi için mahkemeden* “el koyma”* kararı istenecek. üte yandan albay ve binbaşının bilgisayarlarından idari birtakım bilgiler dışında herhangi bir bilgi çıkmadığı öğrenildi.

*İhbar yurtdışından*

Bu arada, Arınç’a yönelik eylem olacağı ihbarını bildiren telefon numarasının belirlenmesi için TİB’e gönderdiği yazının yanıtı savcılığa ulaştı. Arınç’a yönelik suikast amacıyla iki aracın üukurambar’da* “dolaştığı”* bilgisi verilen ihbarın geldiği telefon numarası Türk Telekom sistemine dahil çıkmadı. TİB’in gönderdiği yazıya göre, aramanın büyük olasılıkla yurtdışında bir aboneye ait olduğu belirtildi.



...

----------


## bozok

*‘Son bir yıla ait evrak inceleniyor’* 

*29.12.2009 / gazetevatan.com*



*üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’na bağlı Ankara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’nda yapılan aramalara dün de devam edildi.*

Kararda, aramanın son bir yıla ait evrakla sınırlı tutulduğu belirtildi

*ANKARA -* Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’a suikast iddiasıyla başlatılan soruşturmada, üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’na bağlı Ankara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’ndaki arama üçüncü gün de devam etti. 

üzel yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Hakan Yüksel, Ankara Emniyeti Terörle Mücadele şubesi ekipleriyle birlikte Kirazlıdere mevkindeki askeri bölgeye gitti. Savcı ve polisleri taşıyan araçlar saat 11.40’da Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’na girdi. İlk gün 10 saat, ikinci gün ise 27.5 saat süren aramalar bir kısmı devlet sırrı niteliğinde olduğu iddia edilen ve* “kozmik oda”* olarak adlandırılan bölümde sürdürüldü. Aramaya, arama kararlarını veren Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Hakimi Kadir Kayan’ın da katıldığı belirtildi. Aramaya askeri yetkililerle askeri savcılar da eşlik etti. Devlet sırrı niteliğindeki belgelerin örneğinin alınmasına izin verilmemesi nedeniyle bunların tek tek incelenerek notların alındığı, bu yüzden aramanın uzun sürdüğü belirtildi. Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’nda ilk gün yapılan aramada sadece Arınç’a suikast iddiasında adı geçen ve gözaltına alınan iki subayın odasında arama yapılmıştı. Askeri yetkililerin gizli belgelerin bulunduğu bölüme girilmesine izin vermemesi üzerine soruşturmayı yürüten savcı Mustafa Bilgili’nin talebiyle hakim Kadir Kayan, gizli bölümde arama yapılmasına yönelik ikinci bir karar vermişti. Bu kararda gizli bölümde yapılacak arama son bir yıla ait evrakla sınırlı tutulduğu belirtildi. Bu yüzden bir yıldan daha öncesine ait belgelerin incelenmediği iddia edildi. 



*Bugün Adliye’ye çıkarılabilirler* 

İlk günkü aramada gözaltına alınan 8 askeri personelin bugün adliyeye çıkarılması bekleniyor. Gözaltına alındıkları Genelkurmay Başkanlığı tarafından duyurulan askeri personel halen Merkez Komutanlığı’nda tutuluyor. Yasanın öngördüğü 4 günlük gözaltı süresi bugün dolacak olan askeri personel, özel yetkili savcı Mustafa Bilgili tarafından sorgulanacak.

*Baskını başlatan ‘dinlemeyi’ MİT yapmış* 

ANKARA Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’nda arama yapılmasını sağlayan telefon dinlemesinin MİT tarafından yapıldığı ortaya çıktı. Edinilen bilgiye göre, Arınç’a suikast iddiasıyla önceki hafta bir albay ve bir binbaşının gözaltına alınıp serbest bırakılmasının ardından MİT de bu konuda istihbarat çalışmasına başladı. MİT Ankara Bölge Başkanlığı, iki subayın görev yaptığı Ankara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’nda görevli birçok asker için istihbari dinleme kararı çıkardı. Bu kapsamda Arınç’a suikast iddiasıyla gözaltına alınan albay E.Y.B ile binbaşı İ.G’nin şoförü er S.T’nin babasıyla yaptığı telefon görüşmesi de kayda alındı. S.T olaydan 5 gün sonra 24 Aralık Perşembe akşamı babası R.T.’yi telefonla aradı ve aralarında şu konuşma geçti: 



Asker S.T.: Alo baba...

Baba R.T.: Nasılsın iyi misin?

Er: İyi, biz de evrak yakıyoruz.

Baba: Neden?

Er: Delilleri...

Baba: Talimat mı var?

Er: Ya var işte, bir sürü şeyler var onları falan yakıyoruz.

Baba: Bak sen telefonda böyle şeyler söyleme bize tamam mı?

Er: Yok ya...

Baba: Telefonunu dinlerler...

Bu görüşme arama kararını çıktı

Bu görüşmeden sonra MİT, kayıtları soruşturmayı yürüten savcı Mustafa Bilgin’e iletti. Bilgin hemen 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne başvurarak delillerin karartılmasını önlemek için arama kararı çıkarttı. Soruşturma kapsamında er S.T’nin de ifadesinin alınacağı öğrenildi. Soruşturmanın en kritik konularından biri olan iki subayın Arınç’ın evinin önünde gözaltına alınmasına ilişkin ihbarın yapıldığı telefonun tespit edilemediği ileri sürülüyor. Tefonun tespit edilememesi soruşturmayı başlatan ihbarın vatandaş tarafından değil ‘profesyonel’ bir ekip tarafından yapıldığı iddialarını güçlendirdi. Arınç’ın evinin yakınlarında biri kiralık biri de resmi iki araçta gözaltına alınan albay E.Y.B ile binbaşı İ.G’nin ikinci kez gözaltına alınmalarında* “resmi evrakta sahtecilik”* yaptıklarının tespit edilmesinin etkili olduğu iddia edildi.

*MİT neden dinledi?*

MİT’e dinleme yetkisi veren 5397 sayılı kanuna göre, MİT, _“Devlet güvenliğinin sağlanması, casusluk faaliyetlerinin ortaya çıkarılması, devlet sırrının ifşasının tespiti ve terörist faaliyetlerin önlenmesi”_ amacıyla önleme dinlemesi yapabiliyor. Dinleme hakim kararı veya gecikmesinde sakınca bulunan hallerde MİT Müsteşarı veya yardımcısının yazılı emriyle yapılabiliyor. Yazılı emir, 24 saat içinde hakimin onayına sunuluyor. Elde edilen kayıtlar bir davada delil sayılmıyor, suç işlenmesinin önlenmesi amacıyla kullanılabiliyor. 

*Rekor arama sürüyor!* 

6 saat 20 dakİka... 19 ARALIK: Saat 17.10 civarında bir albayla bir binbaşının şüphe üzerine yakalanmasından sonra gerekli prosedürün tamamlanması ve üst araması ile iki aracın tamamlanması 23.30’a kadar sürdü. 

4 saat... 20 ARALIK: 00.30-04.30 saatleri arasında iki subayın lojmanında arama yapıldı. 

10 saat.. 25 ARALIK: üzel yetkili savcıların Ankara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’nda yaptıkları arama, 10 saat sürdü. Yakalanan 2 subayın ofislerinde yapılan arama sonucunda bu 2 subayla birlikte Seferberlik Bölge Başkanı’nın da aralarında bulunduğu 8 askeri personel gözaltına alındı. Savcıların Bölge Başkanlığı arşivine girmelerine izin verilmeyince arama kararını veren hakim de olay yerine geldi ancak yine izin verilmeyince arşiv mühürlendi. 

27.5 saat... 26 ARALIK: Saat 21.30’da mühürlenen arşive, kararı alan hakim Kadir Kayan’ın girmesine izin verildi. Kayan, 27 saat 15 dakika süren aramayı ertesi gece 00.45’te tamamladı. 

28 ARALIK: Hakim Kadir Kayan saat 11.45’te arşive yeniden girdi. 



...

----------


## bozok

*Ordunun savaşsız tasfiyesi ve “rezervuar köpekleri”* 



*Büyük kaosun ortasında* kuşkusuz çok önemli detaylar kaybolup gidiyor. CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal’ın iddiası son derece ilginç. şöyle diyor: *“üzel Kuvvetler'e haber verip sizin aradığınız muhbir şimdi Arınç'la bir araya geldi, ona bilgi veriyor diyorlar* 


*Buluşup Arınç'ın adresini veriyorlar. Sonra da Arınç'a suikast yapacaklar diye emniyete ihbar ediyorlar. Olabilir, siz eğer bir güvensizlik ortamı yaratırsanız bu iki kurumu birbirine düşürmek isteyenler her türlü fitne fesatı araya sokabilir…*" 


Baykal bir tahminde bulunmuyor, *“iddia ediliyor”* demiyor, sahip olduğu bir bilgiyi paylaşma üslÃ»buyla konuşuyor. Ana muhalefet partisi lideri bu kadar önemli bir değerlendirmeyi herhalde bilgiye ve belgeye dayanmadan yapmıyordur. Baykal ile röportajın tamamı televizyonda bu akşam yayınlanacak, bu izlenime nasıl vardığını herhalde açıklayacaktır.


*Eğer Baykal’ın dediği doğruysa, ortaya şöyle bir manzara çıkıyor:* 


Birileri önce üzel Kuvvetler’i arayıp, *“Aradığınız ihbarcı şu anda Bülent Arınç ile buluşuyor”* ihbarında bulundu. Bunun üzerine iki subayın eline Arınç’ın adresi verildi ve bölgeye gönderildiler. Aynı ihbarcı bu kez de Emniyet’i aradı ve *“Arınç’a suikast yapacak olan”* iki subayın şu anda Başbakan Yardımcısı’nın evinin önünde olduğunu bildirdi. *Verilen adres giden polisler, iki subayı orada elleriyle koymuş gibi buldular.*


Ardından arama kararının geleceği ve bir işgal durumunda sivillerin nasıl organize edileceği gibi bir devletin en mahrem bilgilerinin bulunduğu birime girileceği biliniyordu.


Eğer böyle bir ihtimal binde bir oranında bile doğruysa, bu ülkenin Meclis’i ve yargısı, *“Polisin içinde çeteler var, askerle hükümeti birbirine düşürmek istiyorlar”* iddiasının üzerine derhal gitmelidir. *Eğer Baykal’ın verdiği bu bilgi doğruysa, sadece polisin değil ordunun içinde de Hükümet ile Genelkurmay’ın arasını açmaya çalışan ve kim bilir başka ne tür amaçlara yönelik çeteler var demektir.*


*Birileri, elini Türk Polis Teşkilatı’nın ve Türk Ordusu’nun içine sokmuş, pervasız bir şekilde karıştırıyor da karıştırıyor.*


Bu kadar ciddi bir resmin içinde yabancı istihbarat örgütlerinin olmaması imkansızdır. Maalesef bunların devletin içinde, polisin içinde, orduda, medyada çok sayıda işbirlikçileri var. Kimi zaman *“demokrat”*, kimi zaman *“açılımcı”* kılığına girdikleri gibi kimi zaman da *“ulusalcı, milliyetçi”* kisvesine bürünüyorlar. Devletten vaktinde dayak yemiş olan solun bir kesimi ve dini cemaatlerin *“devlet antipatisini”*, bölücülükten ve PKK teröründen zarar görmüş olanların *“milliyetçi damarını”* kullanıyorlar.


Başbakan doğru söylemiş, gerçekten *“tarihi günler yaşıyoruz”*.


*Ancak, Türk Ordusu’nun savaşsız, silahsız, külahsız tasfiye edilişinin tarihidir bu. Tarih ileride, Ortadoğu’yu mikro topluluklara ayırıp bunları topluca büyük merkezlere bağlamayı hedefleyen emperyal planda Türk Ordusu gibi büyük, disiplinli ve milli değerler üzerine kurulu bir ordunun nasıl engel teşkil ettiğini ve bölgedeki bu son güçlü ordunun hiç savaşmadan nasıl tasfiye edildiğini yazacak.*


Tabii Türk Milleti olarak bu oyunu bozamazsak…


Bugün *“milliyetçilik”* diye aşağılanan, terör suçu kapsamına alınmaya çalışılan ideoloji, her millete, her hükümete, her kuruma işte bunun için lazımdır. Milliyetçilik duygusu taşımazsanız, yabancı istihbarat örgütleri planlarını size *“demokrasi”* diye, *“açılım”* diye işte böyle yuttururlar.


*Siz entel entel konuşurken, altınızdaki arazi elden gider de ruhunuz duymaz.*


*Bakın, artık* *“Arınç’a suikast”** meselesini konuşmuyoruz, artık Seferberlik Dairesi’nin nasıl bir yer olduğunu ve orada bir devlete ait ne gibi gizli dökümanların bulunduğunu konuşuyoruz. Dünyada, kendi ordusunun en mahrem birimine böyle bir baskın düzenlemiş devlet var mı? Bize* *“demokrasi”** ve* *“sivilleşme”** gazı veren hangi AB ülkesi, hangi NATO ülkesi kendi ülkesinde böyle bir şeye izin verir?*


*Arama krizi dün de aşılamadı. Milli Güvenlik Kurulu toplantısının yapıldığı saatlerde durum daha da karmaşık bir hal aldı. Tamam, CMK**“devlet sırrı”** niteliğindeki belgelerin sadece hakim tarafından görülebileceğini belirtiyordu ama anlaşılan bu belgelerin* *“suç kapsamında”** incelenmek üzere binadan çıkarılıp çıkarılamayacağı; çıkarılacaksa bunun nasıl yapılacağı konusunda bir netlik yoktu. Hal böyle olunca,* *“belgeleri inceleme yetkisine sahip”** olan hakim, 28 saat boyunca yüz binlerce belgeye tek başına bakıp oturdu. Hakim ne yapacaktı? Her birinin birer kopyasını almaya kalksa bu imkansızdı. Tek tek not alayım dese bu da imkansızdı. Belgelerin orijinallerine kamyonlara yükleyip Adliye’ye götürmek hiç mümkün değildi çünkü ne yasa ne de fiziki şartlar buna elvermiyordu. Geriye hakimin* *“Gizli belgeleri gördüm, içinde Arınç’a suikast iddialarına yönelik olanları tespit ettim veya edemedim”** diye bir tutanak düzenleyip binadan ayrılmasından başka çare kalmıyordu. Ama o zaman da maksat hasıl olamayacaktı.* *“Genel arama emri”** çıkartanların hedefi**“seferberlik belgelerini”** askeri arşivden çıkarıp polis merkezine getirtmekti. Aramaya iştirak eden askeri yetkililerin böyle bir işleme direndikleri anlaşılıyor ki dün gazete ve televizyonların* *“üçüncü arama”** dedikleri, aslında karargaha* *“takviye güç”** göndermekten başka bir şey olmayan durum yaşandı. Yani,**“inşallah siyasi iktidardan emir almıyorlardır”** diye düşündüğümüz bazı savcılar, yanlarına polis ekiplerini ve kamyonları alıp kışlanın kapısına dayandılar.*


*üok tehlikeli bir noktadayız. Allah korusun, tıpkı Tarantino”nun “Rezervuar Köpekleri” filmindeki sekiz kişinin aynı anda birbirine silah çektiği ve hiç kimsenin silahı ilk indiren olmak istemediği sahne gibi…*




*yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK /kentgazetesi.com / 29.12.2009*

----------


## bozok

*Genelkurmay'dan JİTEM açıklaması*

*29.12.2009 / DHA / HüRRİYET*

**


*Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Diyarbakır 3. ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderdiği yazıda, başkanlık bünyesinde “JİTEM” adında kurulmuş herhangi bir birimin mevcut olmadığını bildirdi.*


Aralarında terör örgütü PKK itirafçılarının da bulunduğu 11 sanıklı *“JİTEM”* davasında Diyarbakır 3. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na gönderdiği ve_ “JİTEM adlı bir birimin olup olmadığının, var ise hangi tarihte kurulduğunun, faaliyetine devam edip etmediğinin, iddianamede belirtilen kişilerin kuruluşa üye olup olmadıklarının”_ sorularını içeren yazının cevabı mahkemeye ulaştı.

Diyarbakır 3. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne ulaşan ve Genelkurmay Başkanı namına Ceza Hukuk İşleri şube Müdürü Hakim Albay Orhan ünder imzalı yazıda, *“Genelkurmay Başkanlığı bünyesinde kurulmuş (JİTEM) adında herhangi bir birim mevcut değildir”* denildi.


...

----------


## bozok

*Başka kozmik odalar da var*


*Metehan Demir*
*HüRRİYET GZT.*
*29.12.2009*



Artık, günlerdir üzel Kuvvetler’e bağlı Seferberlik Dairesi *‘kozmik büro’*da yapılan arama ile bazı şehir efsanelerini düzeltme zamanı geldi. üünkü, iş gerçekten James Bond filmlerini geçti ve neler olduğuna dair yaratılan heyecanlı senaryolar kontrolden çıktı. 

1- Bu aranan Seferberlik Dairesi’ndeki ‘kozmik oda’ ya da TSK’da çok kullanıldığı adı ile ‘kozmik büro’ öyle anlatıldığı gibi tüm Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin (TSK) tüm harekat planlarının, ne kadar gizli belge ve projelerinin ve tüm namahrem bilgilerinin saklandığı yer değil. 

2- Tamam bir askeri birliğin seferberlik ile ilgili bir birimin kalbi. Yani devlet sırrı belgelerinde arama yapılıyor. Ancak, konu abartılıyor ve karıştırılıyor. Ayrıca, aranan tüm karargah, sadece orası değil. Buralarda gözaltındaki askeri personel ile ilgili ipuçları ve arama emirleri gibi detaylara bakılıyor. 

3- Burası da çok önemli. TSK’da her kuvvetin, her birliğin, her önemli birimin üs, tugay, tümen ve alay bazında bile kozmik odası ayrıdır. Bu odalarda o birliğin harekat planları saklıdır. Ama, bu aranan Seferberlik Dairesi’ndeki kozmik odada da bir seferberlik, savaş veya işgal halinde hangi unsurlarla hareket geçileceği, hangi sivil unsurların kullanılacağı(mesela sivil araçlar nasıl kullanılacak) gibi bilgiler yer alır. 

4- üyle anlatıldığı gibi kimin vurulacağı veya kirli planların detaylarının bulunması söz konusu olmaz. Bu odada milli seferberlik üzerine ‘gelecek’ planları olur. Zaten eğer varsa da, kirli, demokrasi dışı projeleri bu resmi odaya açıp koymak mümkün olmaz. Kapının açılması zaten tek kişinin insiyatifinde değildir. üte yandan, aramalardan, bu nedenle ne bulunacağı da ya da gerçekten asıl şüphenin ne olduğu da merakla bekleniyor. Belki de hiçbir şey çıkmaz. İş buna doğru gidiyor. 

*Açıklamadaki TSK’nın ruh hali:* *MGK pası TSK’ya atmış*
Milli Güvenlik Kurulu’ndan (MGK) dün akşam yapılan açıklama ile ilgili, üzel Kuvvetler’de yapılan arama hakkında en azından kafalardaki şüpheleri giderecek bir bildiri bekleniyordu. üünkü bu kez durum gerçekten hassastı. Ama, sivil ve askeri tarafları bir araya getiren ve suikast iddialarını görüştüğü düşünülen MGK, 2009’un en kısa toplantısını yaptı. Hatta, açıklamasında AB, Kıbrıs ve Irak’ı da görüştüğünü belirterek millete de sokak olayları hakkında itidal tavsiye etti ve konuyu kapadı. Bu da ister istemez hayal kırıklığı yarattı. Ama anlaşılan toplantıda kamuoyunu aydınlatma görevi TSK’ya verilmiş. Bu nedenle de aldığımız duyumlara göre dün gece geç saate dek ana karargahta mesai gerçekleştirilmiş. Ardından da tüm komutan onaylarından geçmesi normalde çok uzun zaman alan açıklama metni bugün erken saatlerde kamuoyuna duyurulmuş. 

*TSK açıklamasının anlamı* 
Açıklama çok dengeli ve sakin bir üslupla kaleme alınmış. Ama ben açıklamadaki sakin üslubu, TSK'nın korkacak ya da çekinecek bir şey olmadığı konusunda bir ruh haline sahip şeklinde yorumluyorum. 

Aramanın kanuni gerekçelerine yapılan atıflar, tek hakim nedeni ile gecikmenin yaşandığının anlatılması ve her şeyden önemlisi *‘tamamen yasal çerçevede yürütülmekte olan bu inceleme’* denilmesi TSK ile ilgili bu algılamamın doğru olduğunu gösteriyor. Aynı zamanda, devletin kurumları arasında bir savaştan ziyade derin şüphelerin giderilmesi amacı bir diyalogun varlığına işaret ediyor. 

*Kimbilir…*
Kimbilir, bana Twitter'da (twitter.com/metehandemirck) gelen bir yorum gibi TSK'da komuta kademesi de mayınlı bir arazide yürür gibi hassas davranıyor. Bu belki de muvazzaf komuta heyetinin ciddi anlamda rahatsız olduğu, hassasiyetle üzerine gittiği, TSK içinde ‘durumdan vazife çıkarıcıların, bilgi, emir ve haber dışı hareket edenlerin de tasfiyesine neden olur. Bu kez olmasa bile belki ileride…Yine de ilk çıkarılan suikast iddialarına,TSK'nın resmi kademelerinin bu işlere çekebilecek spekülasyonların tuzaklarına düşmemek gerekiyor. Konu nereden nereye geldi. Yine de bu aramalarda hala şüphenin ne olduğunun anlatılması gerekiyor. 


...

----------


## bozok

*Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu'nu Yıpratmak Kimlerin İşine Yarar?*



*Feridun Yıldız / Haberiniz Olsun*




*28.12.2009* 

Bu yazıyı yazmaya başladığım gün 27 Aralık 2009, saat 21.15. Seferberlik Tetkik Kurul Başkanlığı (STKB) Ankara Bölge Başkanlığı’nda dün akşam saat 21.30 sularında savcılar tarafından arama yapılmaya başlanmıştı. Yaklaşık 24 saattir arama devam ediyor.

Devam eden bir hukuki süreç hakkında yorum yapacak değiliz. Ancak basında yer alan ve hukuken göz yumulan bazı haberler Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin, Türk milletinin, Türk vatanının bekası için yıpratılmaması gereken bir kurumu, Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu’nu yıpratmıştır.

Bu yüzden konuya istihbaratçılar ve emniyetçilerin olay analizinde kullandıkları yöntem ile yaklaşacağım: “*Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu’nu yıpratmak kimlerin işine yarar?*”

ünce _“STKB nedir, ne iş yapar, ne için gereklidir?”_ sorularına bir cevap arayalım.

Seferberlik Tetkik Kurul Başkanlığı, o zamanlarda Milli Güvenlik Kurulu yerine geçen Milli Savunma Yüksek Kurulunun 17/c sayılı tavsiye kararıyla, 27 Eylül 1952 tarihinde çıkarılan“*Milli Avcı Birliklerinin Kurulması”* konulu kanun ile kurulmuştur. Kuruluşun ilk adı “*Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu*”dur. Daha sonradan “*üzel Harp Dairesi*” ve 1993 tarihinde ise “*üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı*” adını almıştır. Kurumun ilk adı olan “Seferberlik Tetkik Kurul Başkanlığı” üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı bünyesinde bir kuruluştur.


(_Suat Parlar, Kontrgerilla Kıskacında Türkiye, İstanbul 2006, Mephist Yay._)


İlk komutanı ABD’de gayri nizami harp eğitimi almış olan *Albay Daniş Karabelen*’dir. Daniş Karabelen daha sonra da general olmuştur. Daniş Karabelen ile birlikte 1948 yılında ABD’de gayri nizami harp eğitimi almış olan *Turgut Sunalp*, *Ahmet Yıldız*, *Alparslan Türkeş*, *Suphi Karaman*, *Fikri Ateşdağlı* gibi 16 seçilmiş subay bu şubenin kurucu kadrosunu oluşturmuşlardır.


“*Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu*”nun görevi; barış zamanında bölgesinde sivil halkı örgütlemek ve vuku bulacak bir düşman işgaline karşı direniş ve ayaklanma başlatmak maksadıyla kurulmuştur. Bugünkü adıyla STKB’nın da görevi budur.

Milli Avcı Birlikleri şubesi’nin ilk faaliyeti olarak 1950’de Kore’ye asker gönderme işlerinin organizasyonu gösterilirse de bu tarih kuruluş tarihinden öncedir.Sadece emekli orgenenral *Sabri Yirmibeşoğlu*’nun bir ifadesine dayanarak, STKB’na karşı olan guruplar yıllarca Selanik’te Atatürk’ün doğduğu evin bombalandığı yalan haberi üzerine *6-7 Eylül 1955*’te azınlıklara yönelik başlatılan saldırıların üzel Harp Dairesi tarafından organize edildiğini öne sürmüşlerdir. 


Halbuki bu konu, rahmetli Başbakan *Adnan Menderes* ve Demokrat Parti yöneticilerinin suçlandığı iddialardan birisidir ve Yassıada Mahkemeleri’nde ele alınmıştır. Mahkeme’nin bu konulardan sorumlu bulduğu kurduğu kurumun adını başka bir devlet kurumunu da ben yıpratmamak adına açıklamayacağım, isteyen araştırır bulur. Zaten azıcık bir aklı ve zekası olan insan her türlü idari ve hukuki dengelerin elinde olduğu bir dönemde TSK’nin kendisine bağlı olan bir kuruluşun işlediği cürümü aşikar etmesini düşünemez bile.

Kamuoyunun “*Kıbrıs* *Mücahit Teşkilatı*” olarak bildiği Kıbrıs “*Türk Mukavemet Teşkilatı(TMT)*”nı kuran ve yıllarca Yunanlı ve Rum eşkıyaya karşı Kıbrıs Türkünün varlığını koruyan, 1974 Kıbrıs barış harekatında Türk ordusunun yaptığı harekata destek olan, 1967 yılında o zamanki komutanı Tuğgeneral Cihat Akyol tarafından *üzel Harp Dairesi*’ne(üHD) dönüştürülen Seferberlik Tetkik Kuruludur. Umarım ki benim bu yazımdan sonra TMT Tarihi konusunda Türkiye’nin en yetkin kalemlerinden birisi olan haberiniz.com yazarlarından *Cüneyt üztürk* de köşesinde bir şeyler yazar.

üzel Harp Dairesi(üHD) güçlendikçe Türkiye’yi bölmek ve parçalamak isteyen iç ve dış güçlerin hedefi haline geldi. Bu gruplar tarafından “*Kontrgerilla*” adıyla tanımlanan üzel Harp Dairesi’nin lağvedilmesi ve güçsüzleştirilmesi Türkiye muarızlarının değişmez hedefleri arasında olmuştur.

TSK’nın reorganizasyonu kapsamında 1993’te *üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı*’nın(üKK) kurulması ile üHD, üKK’na bağlandı. üKK da, doğrudan Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı’na bağlandı.

Bugün itibariyle STKB, Türkiye genelinde sahip olduğu 16 bölge başkanlığı ile “*gayrinizami*” harbi örgütlemekle görevlidir. Bu çerçevede her bölge başkanlığı, kendisine bağlı illerde ülkenin düşman işgaline uğraması durumunda, yerlerini asla terk etmeyecek, bölgesindeki hakim otoriteyi yıkmak veya zayıflatmak, düşman harekatını engellemek ve bölgeye sahip olmak maksadı ile yapılacak direniş ve ayaklanma gibi eylemleri başlatacak ve gerçekleştirecek sivil kadroları barış zamanında bulup örgütlemek için çalışmaktadır.


(_Kemal Yamak, Gölgede Kalan İzler ve Gölgeleşen Bizler, İstanbul 2006, Doğan Kitapçılık yay._)


Hafızalarınızı yoklayın. Bağdat Amerikan askerleri tarafından işgal edildiği zaman en büyük direnişi yapacakları beklenen *Saddam*’ın meşhur “*Cumhuriyet Muhafızları*” garip bir şekilde yok olmuştu. “Cumhuriyet Muhafızları” o zaman Amerikan askerlerine karşı nizami bir biçimde direnselerdi, oransız bir kuvvet dengesi vardı, hepsi bertaraf edilirdi. Ama onlar Irak içerisine dağılarak bugün ABD’yi geri çekilmeye mecbur bırakan gayrinizami *Irak direnişi*ni organize ettiler.

Bütün bu bilgilerin ışığı altında yazının başında ifade ettiğim soruyu cevaplandırmıyor ama okuyucuya yönlendiriyorum: 

_“Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu’nu yıpratmak kimlerin işine yarar?”_




Açık İstihbarat

----------


## bozok

*üzel Kuvvetler'de "Barnabas İncil'i" mi Aranıyor?*



*Açık İstihbarat üzel*



Bir devletin en değerli silahlarından biri üzel Kuvvetleri'dir. Her ülkede mevcut olan bu yapıların temel görevlerinden biri barışta veya savaşta, devletin ihtiyaç duyduğu operasyonlar çerçevesinde *"cephe gerisi"*ne sızarak, hedef hakkında bilgi toplamak , hedefi *"işaretlemek"* veya hedefi yoketmektir. 

üzel Kuvvetler en hassas görevleri yapmalarına rağmen, eğitimleri ve emirleri altındaki en son imkanlar nedeni ile oransal olarak en az kaybı verirler. Onların ön hazırlığını yaptığı zeminlerde gerçekleşen *"çatışmalar"*da ise en ağır kayıpları ordu verir. 

ABD örneğinde Cheney vakasında yaşandığı gibi, üzel Kuvvetlerin demokratik kontrol mekanizmalarının dışına çıkarak ülkesini beladan belaya taşıyacağı nasıl bir gerçekse; bu kuvvetler olmadan bir devletin içeride ve dışarıda politika yapma/uygulama gücünün büyük bir darbe yiyeceği de bir başka gerçektir. 

*"Ergenekon"* operasyonunda sıra işte bu üzel Kuvvetler'e geldi. 

Ve bu üzel Kuvvetler'i işaretleyen, *"Ergenekon"* operasyonun medya ayağının özel kuvvetlerinden* Habertürk'* oldu. 

*"Ergenekon"* davasının bir parçası olduğu *"Ergenekon Operasyonu"* 'nun medya ayağında Zaman, Yenişafak, Taraf, Vakit, Bugün gibi gazetelerin üstlendikleri rol malumunuz. Her gün bir polis bülteni olarak çıkan bu yayınlar oluşan kamuoyu sempatisini de/antipatisini de üzerlerine çekme rolünü de üstlenmiş durumdalar. *Onlar "Ergenekon Operasyonu"nun ordusu.* 

*Fakat HaberTürk gibi yayınlar, Ergenekon Operasyonu'nun özel kuvveti gibi davranıp*, vitrine çıkmadan, saha arkasında çok özel işaretlemeler yapıyorlar. Onların yaptığı işaretlemeler sonrasında, _"Ergenekon Operasyonu"_nun orduları bu hedefler üzerine salınıyor. Onlar ise etliye sütlüye bulaşmadan, hiç bir damga yemeden yayın hayatlarını sürdürüyorlar. 

*Haber Türk'ün üzel Kuvvetler'i işaretlemesi 15 Kasım Pazar günü gerçekleşti.* 

Bu tarihte Haber Türk yayın akışında standart olmayan bir üzel Program yayınladı. Haber Türk üzel programı başlığı altında. 

Kanalın bilinmeyen fakat *"güzel"* yüzlerinden biri tarafından sunulan bu programın konukları Marmara İlahiyat Fakültesi üğretim üyesi Prof. ümer Faruk Harman ve araştırmacı Müfit Yüksel idi. 

Programa telefonla katılan bir konuk daha vardı : *Aydoğan Vatandaş takma adını kullanan ve her dönem ordu içindeki ekol çatışmalarındaki bilgi sızdırmaları takip etmek adına izlenmesi gereken bir isim olan araştırmacı-yazar Aydoğan Kılıç.* 

*Programın konusu* ; İsa'ya getirdiği farklı yaklaşım nedeni ile Hristiyan teolojisi ve bağlı olduğu kurumları yıkacağı öne sürülen Barnabas İncili idi. 

Aydoğan Vatandaş'ın bu konuda yazdığı kitaptan yola çıkılarak yapılan tartışmada kayıp olan Barnabas İncil'inin içeriği üzerinde konuşulduktan sonra, "sadede" gelindi ve bu *kayıp İncil'in Genelkurmay bünyesinde saklandığı iddiası ekrana taşındı.* 

Programda dile getirilen iddialara göre; Barnabas İncil'i 1983'ün başında Hakkari civarında çobanlar tarafından bulunmuş, bir dizi olay sonrasında Genelkurmay'ın eline geçmiş ve onlar tarafından saklanmaya başlamıştı. 

KKTC'de Kutlu Adalı cinayetine kadar bir çok cinayet; bu İncil'in ortaya çıkarılmasına yönelik çabalarla bağdaştırıldı. 

*İddialara göre Türkiye'yi ziyaret eden ABD eski başkanlarından Carter; bu ziyareti sırasında Barnabas İncil'i incelemek isteyince, Genelkurmay bu İncil'i daha da özel bir korumaya aldı.* 

Haber Türk'ün; durup dururken, Barnabas İncil'i ve üzel Kuvvetler'i yanyana getirdiği bu özel programda önemli bir ayrıntı programı yönlendirenlerin niyetini açığa çıkaran cinstendi. 

Program sırasınca hiç bir katılımcı üzel Kuvvetler ismini sarfetmedi ve adres olarak Genelkurmay'ı verdi. Fakat nedense; Haber Türk, konuşmacılardan hiç biri üzel Kuvvetler ismini sarfetmediği halde , yayının altına şöyle bir ibare yerleştirdi:

_"üzel Harp'te mi Muhafaza Ediliyor?"_

Yayıncı terminolojsinde cg(character generator - kaje) olarak bilinen bu altyazı, hiç bir konuşmacının ağzından çıkmadığı halde ekrana getirildi. Anlaşılan bu "kaje" çoktan hazırdı ve en uygun anda yerleştirildi.

*"Ergenekon Operasyonu"nun özel kuvvetlerinden Haber Türk, üzel Kuvvetler'i ilk işaretleyen ekip oldu.* 

Daha sonra malumunuz olduğu üzere üukurambar operasyonu yaşandı. şemdinli olayından sonra, birileri Genelkurmay'ı ustaca ikinci kez tuzağa çekti ve bu tuzak sonrasında hep beraber seyrettiğimiz olaylar serisi başlatılmış oldu. 

şu anda birileri üzel Kuvvetler'in kozmik kasalarında bir şeyler arıyor. 

*Aradıkları gerçekten Barnabas İncil'i mi; yoksa "Barnabas İncili" ifadesi ile kodlanan bir başka kozmik hazine mi sorusunu belki asla bilemeyeceğiz.* 

Fakat net olarak şunu tahlil edebiliriz ki : 

üzel Kuvvetler'i Haber Türk gibi özel medya kuvvetleri aracılığı işaretleyenler için Bülent Arınç sadece bir araç ve onların aklındaki hedef başka. 

*"Barnabas İncili" bu nitelikli çabanın ya nesnesi, ya da sembolü.* 



*28.12.2009 / Açık İstihbarat*

----------


## bozok

*Obama’nın “Genç Türkleri”*



*Meyyal UYGUR*
*Açık İstihbarat*
*25.12.2009*






Karşı karşıya bulunduğumuz tablo artık vahim ötesi…İçinde ihanet, acı, gözyaşı, pişmanlık, kumpas, tuzak her bir şey var. Daha da olacak!..

*“Kara Bush”* Obama’nın Dışişleri Bakanı Hillary Clinton 7 Mart’ta Ankara’ya geldiğinde, hemen yanı başında dönemin Dışişleri Bakanı Ali Babacan şunu söyledi: 


*“Bugün şu açıklamayı yapmaktan dolayı çok memnunum. Genç Türkiye-Genç Amerika girişiminde bulunacağımızın haberi; Türkiye ve ABD’de yeni genç liderlerin hem kendi yaşamlarını, hem de halklarımızın yaşamını olumlu etkileyecek ve daha iyi bir gelecek yaratacak girişimlerde bulunmalarını sağlayan bir girişim olacak.”*

Bu *“Genç Türkiye, Genç Türkler”* ifadesi size ne hatırlattı? Genç Türkler…Jön Türkler…Genç Osmanlılar demişlerdi Abdülhamid’e bayrak açanlara, İttihat ve Terakki’cilere. şimdi emperyalizm ve içerdeki işbirlikçileri hangi noktada mutabıklar; *“Osmanlı’yı, İttihat ve Terakki’ciler yıktı”*da!..

Acaba, çağımızın *“Genç Türk liderleri”* kimlerdir ve ABD onlardan nasıl *“daha iyi bir gelecek yaratmalarını”* bekliyor?

*“Açılımlar…kafesler…suikast girişimleri…intiharlar…Ve resmen dağıtılan bir devlet…”*; Sanki kıran kırana bir kukla oyunu seyrediyoruz…


*üankaya Savaşları* 

Bu tablo üç çerçeveli. Bir tarafında 2012 Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimi, diğer tarafında Başbakanlık seçimi, hepsinin tepesinde de İran’a saldırı var. 

şamil Tayyar, kendisine *“Ergenekon”* bilgilerini aktaran, geçenlerde intihar eden emekli Albay Varımlı’nın tüm arzusunun *“Hilmi üzkök’ün Cumhurbaşkanı yapılması”* olduğunu satır arasında ağzından kaçırmıştı. İşte taa o zaman başlayan savaş, şimdilerde iyice hızlandı, şiddetlendi. Gül’ün hedefinde ikinci kez üankaya’ya çıkmak, hatta Başkan olmak var. Erdoğan’ın da gözü-gönlü Köşk’te. 

Belirtiler, *“Erdoğan’ın şansı yok. Değil üankaya’ya çıkmak, üstü tamamen çizildi”* diye bağırıyor. _(Birazdan detaylandıracağım)_ İbre neredeyse kıpırdamadan Gül’e kilitlenmiş durumda. Erdoğan sadece dışarıda değil, kabinesinde de yalnızları oynuyor. üünkü Gül, tüm *“koalisyon ortakları”*naustaca kol-kanat geriyor. Tüm *“açılımların”* da sahibi. Ancak *“açılım”* bombaları, kendisine yetişmek için canhıraş maratona giren Erdoğan’ın kucağında birer birer patlıyor, o kenarda seyrediyor. 


Erdoğan’ın, *“siyasete tamam”* kararı,Başbakanlık *“heveslilerini”* de, oraya *“istenenleri”* de açık ediyor. Heveslilerin başında Bülent Arınç var tabii ki. AKP’yi kuran üç isimden Gül’ün Başbakanlık ve Cumhurbaşkanlığı yaptığını düşünüyor. Erdoğan’ın da Başbakanlıktan sonra üankaya’ya çıkacağını hesaplayıp, *“Artık Başbakanlık benim hakkım”* diyor. 

Başbakanlığı istenenlere gelince; Ali Babacan değişmez adaylardan. Bilderberg kapsamında…Ahmet Davutoğlu da arayı epeyce kapattı, *“Genç Osmanlı”* oldu. Ancak ABD makam ve kulisleri nezdinde çok etkili bir ismin, üstelik Temsilciler Meclisi’nde yaptığı değerlendirmeye göre, *“Kaderini İran tavrı belirleyecek”…“Yedek kulübe”*de tutulan İngiliz vatandaşı Mehmet şimşek’i de unutmamak lazım!..

Son günlerde Bülent Arınç ismi etrafında yaşanan hadiseleri, *“köstebek”* takibinin, dört koldan *“suikast hazırlığı”*na dönüştürülmesini, bir de bu *“mücadele”* ışığında değerlendirsek nasıl olur demekle yetiniyorum!.. 


*Siyaset Yeniden Dizayn Ediliyor*

İşte *“kuklacı”*, bir elinde bu hevesler ve hesaplar, diğer elinde Türkiye’yi birbirine kırdıran planlarla Türk siyasetini yeniden dizayn ediyor. Ama bu, yeni bir iktidar alternatifi yaratma değil de, sanki AKP’yi *“gençleştirme”* operasyonuna benziyor. 

Daha önce bir yazımda, *“Süreç Irak’ı işgal öncesine o kadar benziyor ki…”* demiştim. şimdi İran sürecindeyiz. Ve işi şansa bırakmaya hiç niyetleri yok. Hem *“iktidar”*, hem TSK milim problem çıkartamayacak şekilde *“çuvala”* konuyor. İsrail Büyükelçisi Levy ve *“İran uzmanı”* İngiliz Büyükelçi Reddaway’in Trabzon turlarından hemen sonra Genelkurmay Başkanı Başbuğ’un *“Oruç Reis”*le Trabzon’a çıkartma yapmasını, ardından TSK’nın başına gelenleri bu boyutuyla da düşünelim!.. 

Siyasetin yeniden dizaynı dedim; üyle *“teröristbaşı”* teslim edip, birilerini iktidara getirme numarasını yutacak kimse kalmadı. 

Ekonomik kriz deseniz, zaten dibin dibini görmüşüz. Bu defa şapkadan neler çıkartacaklar, inanın ben de kestiremiyorum. 

Bu dizaynda Erdoğan’ın durumu ne; üstünün çizilmesinin Obama ziyareti, burada anlaşma sağlanamaması ve İsrail’le kavgasıyla falan ilgisi yok. Artık, onun *“içeriyi idare etmeye”* yönelik söylemlerine bile tahammülleri kalmadı. Yani *“yaşlandı”* ve bitti!.. Ama iki handikap var; Seçim ve İran operasyonu. 


*Yumurta-Tavuk: Seçim ve İran*

Soru şu; İran operasyonu mevcut iktidar döneminde mi yapılacak, yoksa Türkiye bir erken seçime götürülüp, ondan sonra mı İran’a saldırılacak?.. 

şu anda mevcut iktidarla İran’a operasyon üzerinde çalışılıyor. Yabancı basın ve uzmanların birden Erdoğan’a ağır eleştirilere başlaması, İsrail’in onun adını anmazken, Gül’e, *“Kapımız her zaman size açık”* demesi?..Hatta Patrik Bartholomeos’un, *“çarmıha gerildik”* sözünü izah ederken, ayağına kadar giden Erdoğan değil de *“hükümetin yardımlarından”* söz etmesi, dahası *“çarmıh”*a karşılık, Erdoğan’ın *“kefen”* sözünü örnek vermesi…Kader ağlarını örüyor!.. 

Ya Erdoğan-İsrail kavgası? Ahmedinejad’a karşı *“İslam dünyanın gerçek lideri”* gazını İsrail verdi, şimdi Batı devam ettiriyor. Böylece bir taşla iki kuş vuruluyor; Erdoğan başı sıkıştıkça İsrail’e çatıp, içeriyi idare ediyor, ama farkında olmadan kendi elleriyle son kredilerini tüketiyor…İsrail de onu *“gözden çıkartmış”* gibi yaparak, bir yandan seçime kadar içerideki durumuna katkıda bulunuyor, öte yandan İran’a *“müdahale”* yolunu alabildiğine açıyor. Nasıl mı? Eskiden İran’ı İsrail’in vuracağı söyleniyordu. Artık işi tümüyle ABD üstlendi. Böylece Erdoğan ve AKP, *“Bakın işin içinde İsrail yok, biz engelledik…ABD’ye yardım edersek, sorun daha kolay çözülür”* deme imkanına kavuşuyor. Irak tezkeresi de aynı gerekçeyle sevk edilmemiş miydi? 

Diyelim ki; TSK tamamen kıstırıldı, Erdoğan ve AKP de gönüllü veya gönülsüz İran operasyonuna razı edildi…Sonuç? ABD işini halleder, ama sadece Erdoğan değil, AKP de biter, hatta seçime gidecek mecali bile kalmaz. Biterse, bitsin ABD’nin umurunda mı? İyi de, bunun sonrası yok mu? Cumhurbaşkanlığı ne olacak? Türkiye’yi kendi yörüngelerinde tutmaya devam edecek Başbakan ve iktidarı nereden bulacaklar? 

üyleyse önce erken seçim, sonra İran operasyonu mu? Hazır sistem tıkanmış, herkes seçim beklentisine girmiş, Soros uzantıları da, *“Kampanyası sivil Anayasa temeline oturtulan”* bir seçim çağrısı yaparken, neden olmasın? Hem, Başbakan adaylarından Davutoğlu’nun Meclis’e girmesi sağlanır!..Sağlanır da, AKP’nin tek başına iktidar olması banko değil ki…Haa, şapkadan çıkartılacak muazzam bir tavşanla veya başka bir şekilde *“banko”* hale getirilir, o başka!.. 

Zayıf olmakla birlikte üçüncü bir ihtimal de şu; Kamuoyu baskısı veya daha fazla yıpranmaması için AKP’nin *“nadasa”* çekilmesi kararı üzerine erken seçime gidilir. Hazır giderek yükselen milliyetçi-ulusalcı bir dalga da var. Vakit geçerse, emperyalizm için tehdit boyutlarına varacak…O halde sandıktan CHP-MHP koalisyonu veya tek başına CHP iktidarının çıkmasından memnuniyet duyulur, hatta teşvik edilir…Türkiye’de *“demokrasinin”* işlediği, öyle söylendiği gibi *“faşizan”* bir rejime falan gidilmediği de ispatlanmış olur!..

Maalesef bunun da *“ama”*sı şu; Türkiye tepeden, tırnağa 15 yılda giderilemeyecek ağır tahribata uğradı. Yeni iktidarın başarısızlığı adeta baştan mukadder. Hele de *“yola gelmez”*se, en fazla 6 ay ömrü olur. Tarihte örneği görüldüğü gibi, TüSİAD’ın iki gazete ilanı yeter de artar…Bunun neticesi mi? Ortadan kaldırmak için can attıkları Mustafa Kemal’im ve partisi, bir daha dirilmemek üzere betona gömülür. İktidarda veya değil, MHP *“marjinal”* bir parti olarak, *“çöplüğe”* atılır. Millet, *“yandım anam”* diyerek, yeniden AKP’nin kollarına koşar!..

Emperyalizm, *“Genç Türklerle”*, *“Nerede kalmıştık?”* diye yoluna devam eder!.. 

Bakın Irak’ta *“Iraklılar”* azınlığa dönüştü…Ve oralarda deniyor ki; *“Irak’ın dağılmamak için Atatürk gibi bir lidere ihtiyacı var”*…

Ya bizim? Son çaremiz; CHP ve MHP başta tüm milli-ulusal parti, kurum ve kişilerin, artık uyurken bile gözlerini açık tutması desem?!.. 



...

----------


## bozok

*Arpa boyu yol gidemedik!*




*ERGENEKON Davası*’nın *128. oturumu*nda birleştirilen *Danıştay Davası*’nın sanıklarından *Osman Yıldırım*’ın çapraz sorgulanması yapıldı. *Osman Yıldırım,* el bombalarını *Muzaffer Tekin* ve *Veli Küçük*’ten aldığını, *Alparslan Aslan*’ın *Cumhuriyet*’e bombaları attıktan sonra *Veli Küçük’*ün Beşiktaş’taki ofisine gittiğini iddia ediyordu. Sanık avukatlarının sorgusunda *Osman Yıldırım’*ın verdiği yanıtları ve yanıtlardaki çelişkileri gazetelerde (elbette hepsinde değil) okumuş olmalısınız. 

*Avukatların sorgu sırasında ortaya koydukları tarihler ve çelişkileri mahkeme değerlendirecek*.

Ancak ortaya çıkıyor ki savcılar bu en basit sorgulamayı yapmamışlar, tarihlerdeki çelişkilere dikkat etmemişler. Bu davadaki en önemli sorunlardan biri de bu zaten.

*Güvenilirlikleri tartışmalı ifadelere ve delillere dayanılarak dava genişletildi ve giderek de içinden çıkılmaz bir hal alıyor*. *128. oturumu yapılan davanın daha ortasına bile gelemedik*.

*Bu davanın uzaması bir yandan masum sanıkların gereksiz yere tutuklu kalmasına yol açıyor, diğer yandan asıl suçun ve suçluların cezalandırılmasını geciktiriyor*.


Bu saatten sonra bunun değiştirilemeyeceğini biliyorum elbette. Ama her gün değişen gündemin içinde yeniden hatırlatmakta yarar olduğunu düşündüm.



30.12.2009 / MEHMET Y. YILMAZ / HüRRİYET GZT.

----------


## bozok

*Yeni bir yapılanma mı?*



*Selcan Taşçı*
*YENİüAğ GZT.*
*30.12.2009*



üukurambar Operasyonu’nu üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’nın tarihine bakarak yorumlayanlar, Türkiye ile Amerikan çıkarlarının kesiştiği noktada *“belirleyici”* olacak tek kurumun dönüştürüldüğü görüşünde

Tarihe *“suikaste uğrayacağını öğrendiği gün sevinçten etekleri zil çalan tek politikacı”* olarak geçmesi muhtemel Bülent Arınç, tarihteki emsalinin *“1978’de Gladio tarafından öldürülen İtalyan Başbakan Aldo Moro”* olduğunu açıklayınca, bunu bir ara pası kabul eden Yasemin üongar* “görev”* bilinciyle *“şutunu”* çekti: Arınç’ın Ankara’ya bakınca Roma’yı hatırlamasına hiç şaşırmadım. İtalyan Gladiosu içindeki Rüzgar Gülü adlı gizli birim de, CIA güdümlü ve NATO şemsiyeli Gladio’nun aksine, ABD’ye ve NATO’ya mesafeli milliyetçi subaylardan kuruluydu!.. 

üongar’ın* ’sorun / tehdit / tehlike’* olarak yansıttığı yapı, açık biçimde görülüyor ki *“CIA güdümlü Gladyo”* değil, onun kurduğu oyun düzeninin dışına çıkan *“ABD karşıtları”* veya *“milliyetçi subaylar”!
*

*Akinan: Washington’un tasfiyesi* 
Dünkü Medya Polemik’i okuyanlar, Serdar Akinan’ın yaptığı hatırlatmalara bakarak, Türkiye şartlarında benzer bir *“tehlike!”* oluştuğunda, nasıl *“bertaraf”* edildiğiyle ilgili az buçuk fikir sahibi olmuşlardır. 

Okumayanlar için Akinan’ın *“mim”* koyduğu iki önemli tarihe yeniden bakalım:

İlki 19 Mart 2002. Dönemin Amerikan Başkan Yardımcısı Dick Cheney’nin, Irak işgaline destek için Ankara’ya geldiği tarih...

Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer, Başbakan Bülent Ecevit ve Genelkurmay Başkanı Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu tarafından alenen terslenen Cheney’nin ABD’ye dönüşünü takiben yaşanan *“krizler zincirinin”* ilk akla gelen halkaları, Ecevit’in hastaneye kaldırılması,* “son kurtarıcı”* Kemal Derviş’in *“siyasi istikrarsızlık”* çıkışı ve Devlet Bahçeli’nin seçim kararı almasıydı. 
*Sonuç:* Akinan’ın ifadesiyle *“ABD’nin, Irak’ın işgali karşısında duran bir askeri siyasi heyeti birkaç ayda tasfiyesi”* ve AKP’nin tek başına iktidarı!

İkinci önemli tarih 1 Mart 2003. Ankara’da yine* ’ABD’nin planlamadığı’* bir gelişme yaşanıyor ve Irak’a asker göndermemiz için hazırlanan tezkere TBMM’de reddediliyor. Akinan bu olayın faturasının da* “aslında”* AKP’ye değil, MGK’da bu yönde *“tavsiye kararı almayan”* yani ABD’nin yanında yer almayan askere çıkarıldığını savunuyor. Akabinde malum; *“Ergenekon”* denen uzun ince bir yol!


*Dönüştürme operasyonu* 
Dönüşüm miladı olarak 1 Mart 2003 tarihini görenlerin sayısı hiç az değil. Emekli Tuğgeneral Nejat Eslen, dün Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’ne verdiği demeçte, operasyonun *“ABD’nin Türkiye’yi kendi yörüngesinde tutma çabası”*yla paralel geliştiğine dikkat çekiyor ve şunları vurguluyor: 

_“1 Mart tezkeresiyle ABD, askerlerin Türkiye’yi NATO yörüngesinden tamamen çıkarabileceğini düşünmeye başlamıştır. AB üzerinden Türkiye’nin silahlı kuvvetlerinin güvenlik algılamasını değiştirmesini talep edenler bunu artık farklı bir yöntemle yapıyor olabilirler. Bu süreç sona erdiğinde Türkiye farklı bir yapıyla ortaya çıkabilecektir. TSK bu güç mücadelesinin göbeğine yerleştirilmiştir.”_ 


*Kılınç’ın ümraniye bileti 
*Eslen’in sözleri, ABD’nin askeri,* “tehdit”* olarak algılamaya başlamasıyla ilgili olarak çok tartışılan başka bir olayı da hatırlattı.

Dönemin Milli Güvenlik Kurulu Genel Sekreteri Orgeneral Tuncer Kılınç’ın, 7 Mart 2002’de Harp Akademileri Komutanlığı’ndaki konuşmasında söylediği şu sözler, kendi kendisine kestiği ümraniye Soruşturması bileti miydi acaba?

_“Türkiye öncelikle, stratejik anlamda kimlerle bağı varsa, o bağları çözmesi lazım. Bu bağlardan bir tanesi NATO’dur. NATO’dan sıyrılırsanız, ABD’nin size bakışının ne kadar doğru olup olmadığının, hayrınıza veya şerrinize olup olmadığının kararını daha kolay verirsiniz. Bunun da en doğru yöntemi zannediyorum, Rusya ile birlikte, ABD’yi göz ardı etmeksizin mümkünse İran’ı da içerecek şekilde arayış içinde olunmasıdır.”_ 

*“üukurambar Operasyonu”*nu, TSK’nın NATO’nun işlevini sorgulama sürecine dayandıran Mehmet Ali Güller, önceki gün odatv.com’da yayımlanan analizinde 1980’lerin sonuna doğru TSK içinde, ABD’nin stratejik hedefleri konusunda fikir değişikliklerinin oluşmaya başladığına dikkat çekiyor.


*üuval; en sıcak saldırı* 
1986’da* “Türkiye himayesinden Kürdistan Planı”*na direnç gösteren üzel Harp Dairesi’nin 1990’da üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’na dönüştürüldüğünü ve 1992’de yeniden yapılandırıldığını hatırlatan Güller, bunun* “ABD sultasından çıkış”* anlamı taşıdığının ve o tarihten sonra *“NATO ve ABD ilişkileriyle, ABD parasıyla, ABD eğitimiyle milletine karşı oluşturulmuş olan bir yapının, artık Milli Kuvvet haline geldiğini”* dolayısıyla da ABD’nin hedefi olduğunu yazdı.

Yeniçağ’da Arslan Bulut’un kaleminden okuduğunuz *“Açılımın şifreleri”* dizisinin dün yayımlanan ilk bölümünde, ücalan’ın 1993 yılında, dönemin siyasilerine söylediği kaydedilen şu sözlerle, ordudan nasıl bir değişim bekleniyor dersiniz: 

_“Demokrasi paketinizi bekliyoruz, dönmem için ordunun değişmesi gerekir.”_ 

Güller’e göre ABD’nin üKK’ya yönelttiği en sıcak saldırı 4 Temmuz 2003’teki * “üuval Operasyonu”*ydu: 

_“Bugün Arınç’a suikast yapacağı iddiasıyla subayları gözaltına alınan, karargahına baskın yapılan üKK, 4 Temmuz 2003’te de Peşmerge liderlerine suikast yapacağı iddiasıyla baskına uğramıştı! O gün, ”karşılık verme“ emriyle başına çuval geçirilen, kriptolarına el koyulan subayların, bugün de kozmik odalarına Terörle Mücadele Polisleri girmiştir!” 
_

*Doğru okuma notu 
* Bu vesileyle, ABD’nin II. Dünya Savaşı’nı hasarsız atlattıktan sonra, Sovyetler liderliğindeki Doğu Bloku’na karşı, NATO çatısı altında birleşen Batı Bloku’nun liderliğini ele geçirdiğini ve *“yeni dünya düzeni”*nin inşaasına başladığını...Amele olarak Marshall Planı ve benzeri anlaşmalarla sayısını arttırdığı sömürgelerini kullandığını... IMF, Dünya Bankası, NATO, BM gibi kurumların uzattığı havuçların yevmiye yerine geçtiğini... Silah ve petrol ticaretinin devreye girmesinden sonra Amerikan kapitalizminin vahşi bir emperyalizme dönüştüğünü... Bu senaryoda Türkiye’nin payına da boru, kuyu, güzergah vs... bekçiliğinin düştüğünü... Dolayısıyla da bekçisinin ruh ve beden ölçülerini* “işlevsel”* kılmak isteyen ABD’nin aldığı en önemli tedbirin, *“en önemli engeli”* yani kendisine direnen orduyu etkisiz hale getirmek olduğunu hatırladık.


*Kritik soru: Neden şimdi?* 
Bu hatırlatmalar kuşkusuz nedensiz yapılmıyor. Bugüne kadar kanlısı, kansızı, klasiği postmoderni, darbenin her türünü yaşamış bir ülke soruyor:* “Mesele demokrasinin sınırlarının barut izleriyle çizilmesi meselesiyse, neden şimdi?”*
 
Mesela neden 27 Mayıs darbesi ve 12 Mart muhtırasını *“CIA Operasyonları”* kapsamına alan The Daily Telegraph 1972’de _“CIA ajanları’nın, ordunun girişiminden hemen sonra Demirel hükümetinin zorunlu istifasındaki katkılarından...”_ bahsettiğinde değil de şimdi?

Mesela neden, 12 Mart arifesinde Genelkurmay’da yapılan gizli bir toplantının tutanakları, hem de satır satır, ABD Başkanı Richard Nixon, Ulusal Güvenlik Danışmanı Henry Kissinger, Dışişleri Bakanı William Rogers, Savunma Bakanı Melvin Laird, ABD Türkiye Büyükelçisi William Handley’nin kendi aralarındaki yazışmaları ve değerlendirme raporlarının arasından çıktığında değil de şimdi?

Mesela neden ABD’nin BM Temsilcisi Daniel Patrick, *“Türkiye afyon üretimini durdurmazsa, biz de Sultanahmet Camii’ni bombalayalım!”* dediğinde değil de şimdi? 

Veya neden hakikaten camileri olmasa da birilerinin cemevlerini taradığı, aynı silahla ayrı kamplardaki gençlerin öldürüldüğü, kahvehanelerin tarandığı günlerde değil?

Mesela neden 16 şubat 1969 günü Beyazıt Meydanı’nda toplanıp *“NATO’ya hayır, Ortak Pazar’a hayır, toprak reformu yapılsın, montaj değil milli sanayi, petrol millileştirilmeli”* diyen gençlerin yolu idam sehpasına çıkarılırken değil?

Neden bir *“komünizm”* umacısı uğruna binlerce insanın kanı dökülürken değil?

Neden Kanlı 1 Mayıs’ın ertesi sabahı değil?

Neden dönemin Dev-Genç başkanlarından Atila Sarp’ın, *“ABD üniversitelerinde Maoculuğu öğrenip gelenler vardı”* itirafından sonra... Veya Hasan Cemal’in* “mısır gibi patlayan bombalarından”* sonra... Veya biyografisinde CIA ile çalıştığını yazan Profesör’ün İngiliz istihbaratının arka bahçesi olarak tanımlanan Exeter üniversitesi’ne gönderdiği öğrencilerinin, iktidarı pekiştiriş müjdesi olan *“27 Nisan”*da değil? Onların yolunu açan 28 şubat’ta değil?

Deniz Gezmiş, idam kararını veren mahkeme salonunda *“101 tane ABD üssünün bulunduğu ülkede bizim milli bütünlüğü bozmakla suçlanmamız gülünçtür”* dediği zaman değil de neden şimdi?

üyle ya madem üKK, taa Adnan Menderes döneminde (başına gelecekleri bilse bulaşmazdı herhalde) *“Türkiye’yi NATO’nun kontrolünde tutmak üzere oluşturuldu”.* Bunca zaman demokrasi havarilerinin elleri armut mu topluyordu? Ama yanlış soru: Bugünün demokrasi havarileri dünün darbe şakşakçıları değil miydi zaten?

Türkiye’deki bütün faili meçhullerin failinin* ‘aslında’* TSK içindeki *‘derin bir yapı’* olduğuna dair bir algı var. Son operasyonu *‘kabul edilebilir’* kılan eşik o algının artık kronikleşmiş hale gelmesi. Gazeteciler, siyasiler, statükonun yoluna taş koyan hiçkimse, *‘bir bilinmezin’* namlusunun ucunda yaşamak istemez. Her gece evine döndüğünde *“bugün de arabam havaya uçurulmadı”* anne demek değildir, sosyal güvenlik. Bu yüzden *“gerçek demokrasi”*den yana olan herkes endişeleniyor. 

Yalçın Doğan’ın yazdığı gibi *“Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu tarihinde ilk kez aranıyor.”* Bunu faydaya çevirmek isteyenler için bir başka *“ilk”* için fırsat doğdu. ülkenin* darbe ehli CIA müttefiklerini* teslim edilmeyeceğini göstermek! üünkü *“millileşme”* Gladio için de tehdit ise, insanın aklına şu soru düşüyor: *“NATO çerçevesinde yeni bir ordu yapılanmasına mı gidiliyor?”* 

Bunun ille de darbeci bir ordu olması gerekmez. Obama’nın desteklediğini açıkladığı, İran’daki gibi *bir sivil darbe girişimini* *“bastırmayacak” kadar pasifleştirilmiş bir ordu* da *‘bekaa’* için risk değil midir?


*MİNİ YORUM*
*
Ya teslim olacağız, ya olacağız*
ABD değilse AB. Ama yolu yok, ille de teslim bayrağı çektiğini görecekler insanların. Baksanıza Eser Karakaş’ın konumlandırmasına:

 “Bugün Silivri’de yargılanan kişilerin en büyük ortak paydası AB sürecine olan karşıtlıkları. ” Ergenekoncu “ zihniyet demek özünde ve somut olarak AB karşıtlığı demek.” *Cümleten geçmiş olsun!*


...

----------


## bozok

*PKK'yı kuran isim ücalan*

*30.12.2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

 

*ümraniye davasına bakan mahkemeye “terör örgütü PKK’yı MİT’in kurduğuna ilişkin” iddialarla ilgili yazı gönderen Genelkurmay, “ücalan’ın kurucusu olması dışında bir bilgi bulunmadı” bilgisini verdi*


Bebek katili Abdullah ücalan’ın terör örgütü PKK’yı kuran isim olduğu resmen tescillendi.

*Haber:* Salim YAVAşOğLU

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, terör örgütü PKK’yı kuran ismin bölücübaşı Abdullah ücalan olduğunu bildirdi. Birinci ümraniye davasının Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’nde önceki gün görülen duruşmasında İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün, çeşitli kurumlardan gelen cevabi yazıları okudu. şengün, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’ndan gelen yazıda *“PKK’yı, MİT’in kurduğuna ilişkin”* iddialarla ilgili olarak, *“Abdullah ücalan’ın kurucusu olması dışında bir bilgi bulunmadığı”* şeklinde bilgi verildiğini söyledi. Mahkeme heyeti, 19 Ekim 2009 tarihli duruşmada tutuklu sanık Zekeriya üztürk’ün talebi üzerine,_ “PKK Terör ürgütünün MİT tarafından kurulduğu yönündeki vaki iddiaların ve de terörist başı Abdullah ücalan’ın iddia olunan Ergenekon terör örgütü üyesi olup olmadığının, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, MİT ve Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğünden ayrı ayrı sorulmasına”_ karar vermişti. 

Duruşmada, sanık ve avukatların talepleri de alındı. Duruşmada söz alan tutuklu Sanık Emin Gürses, Sakarya üniversitesinde öğretim görevlisi olduğunu ifade ederek şunları söyledi:

*Bırakın üniversiteye döneyim*
_“Eğer elinizde bir mektup varsa, bana sormak istediğiniz bir soru varsa şimdi sorun. Bir şey yoksa, bırakın beni üniversiteme döneyim. Bir şey olursa, gerek duyulursa çağırın beni geleyim o zaman. Burada tek bir talebim var, üniversiteye dönmek istiyorum”_ dedi. 

Talepler bölümünde söz alan tutuklu sanık emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük’ün avukatı Zeynep Küçük, sorgu sırasında Osman Yıldırım’a 220 soru sorduğunu belirterek şunları söyledi: 

*146 soruya cevap vermedi*
_“Yıldırım, ’bunlara cevap verdim’ diyerek 28, ’hatırlamıyorum’ diyerek 49, ’bilmiyorum’ diyerek 33 ve ’cevap vermiyorum’ diyerek 36 soruya cevap vermedi. 220 sorudan 146’sını cevaplamamış. Biz böyle neye ulaşacağız? İnsanların birbiriyle olan ilişkilerini, diyaloglarını eleştirebilirsiniz, kınayabilirsiniz ama yargılayamazsınız. Veli Küçük’ün ilişkilerini tasvip etmez kınayabilirsiniz, ama o ilişkilerden dolayı yargılayamazsınız.”_ 

Duruşma ileri bir tarihe ertelendi.


...

----------


## bozok

*Jandarma'dan 'JİTEM' açıklaması* 



*'JİTEM diye bir kadro oluşturulmadı'*

*31.12.2009 / Cem EMİR / DHA / VATAN* 


Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın yanı sıra Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı da, kuruluş ve kadrolarında *`JİTEM'* adı altında bir birimin bulunmadığını, geçmişte de böyle bir kadro oluşturulmadığını, Maliye Bakanlığı bu sıfatta görevlilere ödeme yapılmadığını bildirdi. Mahkeme, davada görevsizlik kararı verdi.

Diyarbakır 3'ncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, aralarında PKK itirafçıları Abdulkadir Aygan, Ali Ozansoy ve Adil Timurtaş'ın da bulunduğu 11 sanıklı *`JİTEM davası'*nda süren yargılamaya ilişkin Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı'na JİTEM adlı bir birimin olup olmadığını, varsa hangi tarihte kurulduğu, faaliyetine devam edip etmediğini ve iddianamede belirtilen kişilerin kuruluşa üye olup olmadıklarını sordu. Ayrıca Maliye Bakanlığı'ndan iddianamedeki diğer sanıklarla ilgili *`üalıştıkları birim JİTEM"* şeklinde belirtilen bir bordronun olup olmadığının sorulmasına karar verildi.

Mahkemenin, 6 Ekim günkü duruşmasında Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın *`gizli'* ibareleri yazıda, JİTEM'in olmadığı bildirildi.

Diyarbakır, Mardin, Batman ve şırnak'ta çeşitli tarihlerde birden fazla adam öldürme, kundaklama ve bombalama eylemi gerçekleştirdikleri iddiasıyla yargılanan, aralarında terör örgütü PKK itirafçılarının da bulunduğu 11 sanıklı `JİTEM davasında Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı'ndan yanıt geldiği belirtildi. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'ndan sonra Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı'nın da Diyarbakır 3'ücü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderdiği yanıtta,_ "JİTEM ismi bölgede bazı vatandaşlar ile bir kısım devlet görevlileri tarafından kullanılmasının tamamen bilgisizlikten veya jandarma ile ilgisi olmayan kötü niyetli bir kısım çevrelerin yaklaşımından kaynaklandığı değerlendirilmektedir"_ denildi. Ayrıca Maliye Bakanlığı da *`JİTEM"* adı altında bir harcamanın tespit edilmediğine dair cevap gönderdiği görüldü.

Bu yanıtların okunması ardından kısa ara veren mahkeme heyeti dava için görevsizlik kararı vererek, yargılamanın özel yetkili mahkemede yapılmasına karar verdi. 


...

----------


## bozok

*Ankara'da şok gelişme!* 

*31.12.2009 Perşembe 13:39 / gazetevatan.com*



*Kozmik aramayı yapan hakimi takip eden araçlara baskın yapıldığı iddia edildi.*


Hakim Kadir Kayan’ı takip eden iki araçta polis arama yapıyor.

5 gündür kozmik aramayı yapan Hakim Kayan’ı takip ettiği iddia edilen 2 araç terörle mücadele ekipleri tarafında durduruldu ancak araçtaki iki kişi askeri kimlik gösterdikleri için polis arama yapamadı. Olay yerine savcının gelmesi bekleniyor.


...

----------


## bozok

*Asker-polis
*

üok şaşırtıcı bir durum var. üzel Harp Karargahı’nda yapılan arama baskını sırasında ilk gün savcılarla birlikte gelen polisler içeri sokulmadı.

Ancak daha sonraki aramalarda, belli ki tepeden emirler geldi ve polis de içeri girdi.

*Bu tür durumlarda polis neden kullanılır?* Arama yapılan yerde bir direniş olmasın, kimse saldırıya uğramasın diye. Yani polis güvenlik sağlamak için getirilir.

*Peki aranılan yer neresi:* Ordu’nun bir ünitesi. Yani burası sürekli güvenlik altında tutulan bir yer. Ama hakim ve savcılar yanlarında polis getiriyor. Demek ki askerin can güvenlikleri için tehdit olduğunu düşünüyorlar ki polisin kendilerini korumasını istiyorlar. 

2010 yılının hepimiz adına çok daha güzel ve iyiliklerle geçmesini, gerçek demokratların, hukuka ve insan haklarına saygılı olanların, yüreklerinde bu ülkenin tüm insanlarına karşılıklı sevgi duyanların umutlarının gerçekleşmesini dilerim. 



CAN ATAKLI / VATAN GZT. / 31.12.2009

----------


## bozok

*TSK'nın "Asimetrik psikolojik savaş" sınavı* 


Türkiye, *“Genelkurmay'ın kalbi"* olarak nitelenen Ankara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı'ndaki* "arama"* olayına kilitlendi. İçeride ne olup bitiyor? Devlet sırlarını işportaya dökecek bir sürecin önü mü açılıyor, yoksa gerçekten* sabitlik kazanmış bir suç girişiminin* delilleri mi aranıyor? 



Diyelim ki, Bülent Arınç'a suikast girişimi doğru; peki arama izni neden bu suikastle ilişkili olduğu iddia edilen subayların kişisel bilgisayarları, çalışma masaları, evleri için çıkarılmıyor da, *"genel arama"* kararı çıkarılıyor? Arınç'a suikast girişimi doğru kabul edilse bile, örneğin *(tamamen uyduruyorum)* bir işgal durumunda Bolu tünelinin nasıl kapatılıp İç Anadolu ile Marmara'nın irtibatının nasıl kesileceğine ilişkin hazırlık, böyle bir suikast davasında hakimin ne işine yarayacak?


*Bir ulusun bağışıklık sistemi demek olan böyle gizli belgelerin yarın öbür gün basında çarşaf çarşaf yayımlanmayacağını kim garanti edebilir?*


Radikal yazarı Muray Yetkin ile Hürriyet Gazetesi Genel Yayın Müdürü Ertuğrul üzkök, böyle bir tehlikeye ihtimal vermediklerini yazıyorlar ama böyle bir tehlike bulunduğunu gündeme getirmek bile tehlikenin varlığına bizzat delildir…


*Kaldı ki, henüz savcının bile görmediği nice belgenin gazetelerde çarşaf çarşaf yayımlandığına kaç kez tanık olduk. Taraf gibi gazeteler ne günler için çıkarıldı?*


*"TSK'ya karşı medya odaklı bir psikolojik harp yürütülmektedir"* tespiti Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ'a ait.


8 ay önce yaptı bu tespiti ve o günden bu güne gelinen noktaya bakın. Artık, seferberlik belgelerinin ortalığa saçılıp saçılmayacağını konuşuyoruz.* Operasyon medyası, düşman karargahına girmiş gibi sevinç çığlıkları atarken*, Genelkurmay'dan dün yapılan şu açıklamaya bakın:


*"Yürütülmekte olan bir soruşturma kapsamında, Ankara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığında 26 Aralık 2009 günü içeriği Devlet sırrı niteliğindeki belgeleri kapsayan bölümde başlatılan arama faaliyeti, 5271 sayılı Ceza Muhakemesi Kanununun 125'inci maddesi uyarınca ilgili Hakim tarafından bizzat yapılmaktadır. Tek Hakim tarafından yapılmakta olan bu inceleme sürecinde, doğal olarak dinlenme ve idari işler için aralar verilmekte, bu nedenle inceleme süresi uzamaktadır. Tamamen yasal çerçeve kapsamında yürütülmekte olan bu incelemenin bir müddet daha devam edebileceği anlaşılmaktadır."*


Yani, kamuoyunda beliren endişeler güya şu satır arası bilgilendirmeyle giderilmeye çalışılıyor:


*"Aramalar CMK uyarınca bir hakim tarafından yapılmakta, savcı ve polisler kozmik bölümlere sokulmamaktadır. İnceleme süresinin uzaması da dinlenme ve idari işlemler nedeniyledir, yani herhangi bir gerginlik yaşanmamaktadır".*


Teşekkür ederiz ama polisin karargaha girme konusundaki ısrarına daha net cümlelerle karşı çıkabilirdiniz…


Sonra, Milliyet gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Fikret Bila'ya içeride olup bitenler hakkında bazı kulisler verildiğini anlıyoruz.


Bila, dün Millieyt'in manşeti olan yazısında, *"TSK'nın kalbine girildiği, kozmik bilgi ve belgelere ulaşıldığı, bilgi ve belgelerden örnekler alındığı, tüm belgelerin tutanağa geçirildiği, Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’na giren hakim, savcı ve terörle mücadele uzmanı polislerin kozmik odalar dahil her yeri aradıkları, Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı Orgeneral Arslan Güner’in Bölge Başkanlığı’na gittiği, hakim ve savcılarla görüştüğü"* gibi söylentilere TSK kaynaklarının ağzından yanıt veriyor. Bila, *"Kamuoyuna yansıtılan bu bilgilerin büyük çoğunluğunun abartılı olduğunu söyleyebiliriz. Kamuoyuna yansıyanla Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’nda yürütülen çalışmanın gerçek boyutları arasında çok büyük farklar var"* değerlendirmesini yaptıktan sonra özetle şu bilgileri veriyor:


*"Aramalar CMK uyarınca tek bir hakim tarafından yürütülüyor, savcı ve polis çalışmalara katılmıyor. Her evrak tutanağa geçirilmiyor. Sadece soruşturma kapsamıyla ilgili görülen evrak inceleniyor ve gerekli görülenler hakim tarafından tutanağa geçiriliyor. üalışmayı yürüten hakim, Türkiye’nin savaş halinde uygulayacağı seferberlik planları ve bu planların parçası niteliğindeki evrakla da ilgili değil. Hakim, kanunda da belirtildiği gibi yürütülen soruşturma kapsamıyla sınırlı olarak ilgili gördüğü bilgi ve belgeleri inceliyor.*


*Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’nda yürütülen inceleme nedeniyle askerle, hakim ve savcılar veya polis arasında bir gerginlik yok. CMK 125. madde kapsamında çalışma normal koşullarda yürütülüyor. İncelemeyi sürdüren hakim, mesaisini Bölge Başkanlığı’nda yapıyor. Sadece hakimin incelemeye yetkili olduğu bilgi ve belgeler konusunda savcıların veya polislerin bir ısrarı ve buna karşı askeri yetkililerin direnmesi gibi bir durum da söz konusu değil. Taraflar, kanunun çizdiği sınırlar içinde davranıyor."*


Yani, Bila'ya verilen bilgiler ile Genelkurmay'ın dün öğlen saatlerinde yaptığı açıklama birebir örtüşüyor. Genelkurmay, kamuoyuna Türkiye'yi sarsan bu olayın *"normal bir yasal prosedürden ibaret olduğunu"* anlatmaya çalışıyor* nedense.* *"Kurumlararası çatışma"* tehlikesinin bu derece ete kemiğe büründüğü bir ortamda kendince doğru da yapıyor olabilir ama eğer bu, İlker Başbuğ'un üstene basa basa söylediği gibi bir *"asimetrik psikolojik savaşsa"*, Ankara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı'na yapılan baskın, Genelkurmay'ın bu serinkanlı açıklamalarına rağmen tarihe bir şeylerin *"miladı"* olarak geçecektir. Kimse kusura bakmasın, tıpkı Süleymaniye'deki olayın bir *"ilk"* olarak geçmesi gibi.


*Gelecek nesillerin, bu olay hakkında Genelkurmay'ın sade suya tirit açıklamalarından çok, Taraf gazetesinin manşetlerini hatırlamaları daha olası görünmektedir.*


Eğer bu bir psikolojik savaşsa, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı şunu da çok iyi biliyor ki, hakimin talep etmesi halinde istenen belge ve bilgiler Genelkurmay tarafından mahkemeye tereddütsüz gönderilirdi. Ancak, ortada Başbuğ'un tespit ettiği gibi bir psikolojik savaş olduğundan böyle bir şova gerek duyuldu. Genelkurmay şimdiye kadar yürütülen soruşturmaların hangisinde yan çizdi ki? Kendi tabanıyla sorunlar yaşama pahasına subaylar bir bir Beşiktaş Adliyesi'ne teslim edilmedi mi? Emekli kuvvet komutanları ifade vermedi mi? Muvazzaf orgenerallare bile çağrı çıkarılmadı mı? Genelkurmay bunların hangisine direndi? Ama Dursun üiçek'in ıslak imzasını taşıdığı öne sürülen belge bütün girişimlere rağmen Ankara’daki askeri mahkemeye aylardır gönderilmiyor...


*Yani, eğer bu bir "psikolojik savaş" ise, "Biz yasalar neyi gerektiriyorsa onu yapıyoruz" demekle iş bitmiyor. Tekrar edelim tarih, "TSK, CMK'nın gereğini yaptı" şeklindeki cümleleleri, değil, "TSK'nın derin beynine ilk kez girildi" gibi cümleleri seviyor.*


Ankara'da giderek daha sık duyulmaya başlanan bir söylenti daha var. *İlker Başbuğ'un istifa edeceği veya görevden alınacağı* konuşuluyor. Hatta Başbakan ile yaptığı görüşmeye, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Işık Koşanar ile gitmesini bu mealde bir işaret olarak yorumlayanlar oldu.


Seferberlik Dairesi'nin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı ile hiç bir ilgisi olmadığı, doğrudan Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı'na bağlı olduğu halde acaba Başbuğ yanında neden Koşaner'i götürmüştü?


*"Dolmabahçe gibi olmasın diye yanında tanık olsun istedi" diyenler de mevcut, "İstifa restine karşılık, 'ben istifa edersem yerime gelecek olan komutan da ulusal çıkarlar konusunda en az benim kadar hassas' mesajını verdi" diyen de...*


Askeri çevrelerde de, bazı sivil çevrelerde de, *"Hükümet, neden Başbuğ'un istifasını istesin ki, yerine gelecek olan Koşaner Kemalist çizgi olarak Başbuğ'dan da radikal"* diyenler çoğunlukta.


Ancak, unutulmasın ki eğer yaşananlar *"asimetrik psikolojik savaş"* ise, tıpkı *"Karargahın kalbine girildi"* gibi, *"Tarihte ilk kez, ordu içindeki cuntalara göz yumduğu için bir genelkurmay başkanı görevden alındı"* başlığı esas olacaktır.


O Genelkurmay Başkanı'nın ardından kimin geleceğinin önemi yoktur;


*üünkü bu bir "psikolojik savaştır…"*





yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com / 30.12.2009

----------


## bozok

*Hakim Kayan'a 'takip' iddiası*

*Fevzi KIZILKOYUN / ANKARA, (DHA) 31 Aralık 2009 / HüRRİYET*




*ANKARA Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’nda 5 gündür arama yapan Ankara 11'inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Hakimi Kadir Kayan’ın ‘takip edildiği’ ihbarı üzerine polislerce aranan iki araçtan askeri personel çıktı.*


Merkez Komutanlığı’na götürülen askerlerin bir başka görevde oldukları ve olayın yanlış anlaşılmadan kaynaklandığı belirtildi.

Bu sabah Seferberlik Bölge Komutanlığı'ndaki aramaları yaptıktan sonra ayrılan hakim Kadir Kayan'ın takip edildiği ihbarıyla harekete geçen Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü’ne bağlı Terörle Mücadele şubesi ekipleri, sivil plakalı bir aracı Uğur Mumcu Caddesi üzerinde durdurdu. İçinde 3 kişi bulunan araç, polislerce aranmak istendi. Ancak bu kişilerin askeri personel olduklarını söylemesi ve askeri kimlik göstermeleri üzerine durum, Merkez Komutanlığı’na bildirildi. Sivil giyimli askeri personel oldukları belirtilen 3 kişi, araçla birlikte Merkez Komutanlığı’na götürüldü.

Bir süre sonra hakim Kadir Kayhan'ı takip etitği ileri sürülen ve bu kez askeri plakalı olan ikinci araç da Terörle Mücadele şubesi ekipleri tarafından Mamak Caddesi’nde durduruldu. Polisin arama yapmak istemesi üzerine araçtaki sivil giyimli 4 kişi, askeri personel olduklarını söyleyerek askeri kimliklerini gösterdi. Durumun Merkez Komutanlığı’na bildirilmesi üzerine araç ve içindeki 4 kişi, gelen askeri görevliler tarafından Merkez Komutanlığı’na götürüldü.

Merkez Komutanlığı'na götürülen her iki araçtaki askerlerin başka bir görevde oldukları, hakim Kadir Kayhan'ı takip ettikleri ihbarının yanlış anlaşılmadan kaynaklandığı ileri sürüldü.


 
 
 



...

----------


## bozok

*Tuhaf!..*



*Mehmet Tezkan* 
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*31 Aralık 2009*





üok tuhaf şeyler oluyor.. Belki normaldir ama bana tuhaf geliyor..

Arınç’a suikast girişimi iddiasının ortaya atılmasından sonra koparılan fırtınaya bakın..

Dehşet!..

ünce adres yazılı kağıt var dendi.. Binbaşı su isteyip imha etmek için ağzına atarken polisler üzerine atladı kağıdı aldı diye haberler uçuruldu..

Sonra başka krokilerden bahsedildi.. Meclis Başkanı şahin’in evinin ayrıntılı krokisi çıktı denildi..

Dört gün boyunca dehşetle izledik..

Gözaltına alınan 8 askerin tümü serbest kaldı..

5’i savcılıktan..

3’ü mahkemeden.. 

Suç unsuruna rastlanmamış! Askerler dün Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’ndaki görevlerine dönmüşler..

İşbaşı yapmışlar anlayacağınız..

*Tuhaf bir durum değil mi?*

Yoksa bana mı tuhaf geliyor!..

İfadelerinde;_ ‘peşinde olduğumuz kişiyi uzun süredir izliyorduk, elimizde yazılı adres falan da yoktu, görev emrimiz var’_ demişler..

Olayın patladığı gün.. Suikastçılar bu kadar salak mı diye sormuştum.. üç kelimelik adresi ezberleyememişler de kağıda mı yazmışlar!..

Galiba hakime ifade verirken kendileri de aynı şeyi söylemişler..
Bir adresi aklımızda tutamayacak kadar salak mıyız demişler..
Peki, yutarken ağızlarından alındığı iddia edilen ıslak adrese ne oldu?

Tutanağa geçmişti!..

O var..

Var da Albay* ‘bana ait değil. Cebime koymuşlar’* gibi bir laf etmiş!

*Tuhaf değil mi?*

Yoksa bana mı tuhaf geliyor!..

* * *

Yargı süreci tamamlanınca doğrusunu eğrisini öğrenecek miyiz?

Yoksa tuhaf bir mesele olarak mı kalacak!

üyle kalırsa* ‘çok tuhaf’* olmaz mı? 



*Cumhurbaşkanı kime kızdı..*

Son yıllarda yeni bir adet başladı.. Bir iddia ortaya atıldığı zaman anında doğru kabul ediliyor.. O kişinin bulunduğu kurumla irtibatlandırılıyor..

Kurumsal havası yaratılıyor.. Bununla da yetinilmiyor..
Defterler açılıyor..

Eski karanlık dosyalar bulunuyor..

Acaba bu işler de mi onların işi demeye getiriliyor..

Taktik bu..

* * *

1993 yılında Bingöl’de şehit edilen 33 er için de acaba *‘derin devletin’* işi denilmedi mi? 

Tokat saldırısı da öyle..

*‘Asker askeri vurmuş olamaz mı’* havası yaratılıyor..

* * *

İşte son olay.. Arınç’a suikast iddiasıyla gözaltına alınan askerler üzel Kuvvetler’in bünyesinde görev yaptığı anlaşılınca neler yazılmadı neler..

üamur at izi kalsın taktiği..

Hedef, anında üzel Kuvvetler!

2001 yılında öldürülen Diyarbakır Emniyet Müdürü Gaffar Okan’ı da üzel Kuvvetler’e bağlı timin öldürdüğü iddia edilmedi mi?
Bağlantıya bakın!..

* * *

Kim söylüyor?.. Adamın biri.. üzel Kuvvetler’e tercümanlık yapıyormuş.. 20 kişilik C timiydi, onlar vurdu demez mi?
Sonra ne olmuş?

Hepsi uçak kazasında ölmüş!

Hizbullah’ın günahını almışız yani..

üzel Kuvvetler, Hizbullah’la mücadele eden Diyarbakır Emniyet Müdürü’nü niye vursun diye soran yok..

* * *

Bu duruma Cumhurbaşkanı Gül de dün isyan etti..
Gaffar Okkan suikastına da değinerek.. 

*“TSK’ya lüzumsuz, haksız yakıştırmalar yapılıyor.. ülçüsüz, rahatsız değerlendirmeler yapılıyor”* dedi..

Cumhurbaşkanı haklı!

Bu tür yayınlar ordu yıpransın diye yapılıyor da kim yapıyor?

*Gazete arşivlerini önümüze koyalım mı?*


...

----------


## bozok

*Savaş Psikolojik Değil, Doğrudan Operasyon*


*Bülent ESİNOğLU*
*Açık İstihbarat*
*31.12.2009*




**



İçinde yaşadığımız süreci değerlendirmek ve ne olduğunu anlamak için epey zihin mesaisi sarf ettik. Asimetrik savaş mı, psikolojik savaş mı diye epey kıvrandık. Epeyce oyalandık.

şimdi de kurumlar arası savaş mı, hükümet ile Ordu arasındaki savaş mı diye son olayların içine girdik.

Bir zamanlar bu günleri öngörmeye ve anlatmaya çalışırken, bazıları bize savaştan bahsediyorsunuz bu bir abartıdır diye eleştiri yapıyorlardı. Bakıyorum, o eleştirileri yapanlar bir savaştan bahseder oldular.

Bizler savaş mıydı, psikolojik miydi diye zaman kaybederken, Gladyo Ordu, yargı ve bürokrasi içindeki örgütlenmesini her türlü operasyon yapacak aşamaya getirdi.

Genelkurmayın kalbine girdi ve şimdi belge topluyor. Yanlış bir
şekilde, bir yıla yakın tartıştığımız, belgeler ıslak mıydı, yaş mıydı meselesinin sonuna geldik.

üünkü irticaa karşı eylem planları Ordunun asli görevlerindendi.
Hükümet ve dış güçler, Ordu üzerine öyle bir baskı yaptı ki, bir cesur paşa çıkıp da bu bizim aslı görevimizdir diyemedi. O mevzi
kaybedilince, gladyo şimdi bir üst mevzii işgal etmeye çalışıyor.

şunu demek istiyorum.

Kozmik arşivden bir sürü doküman alacaklar. Bunların içinde irtica ile ilgili olanları da olacak. Gladyonun doğrudan kendisi ile ilgili olanları da olacak. Bu dokümanlardan irtica ile ilgili olanları
açıklayacaklar. Bir zamanlar Orduda mevcut olan gladyo ile ilgili olan evrakları açıklamayacaklar.

Gladyoya ait evraklar açıklanırsa içinden Amerika ve şimdiki veya önceki siyasilerin çoğu ortaya çıkacak. Operasyonu yapan gladyo istediği evrakı verecek kullandırtacak, istemediğini vermeyecek.

Bir süre bu yeni çıkanları tartışacağız.

Ordu kumanda kademesi biraz daha yıpranacak. Dürüst ve Amerika karşıtı olan paşalar ve subaylar temizlenecek ve yollarına devam edecekler.

Böylece zibidi aydın yorumu meşruiyet kazanacak.

Hani demiyorlar mı, kim suçlu ise cezasını çeksin. Elbette suçlu olan cezasını çeksin de, bu operasyonlar sonunda ortaya öyle bir durum çıkacak ki, aslında bu devlet için görevini yapanlar tasfiye
olacaklar.

Aslında, bana göre, tüm evraklar açıklansa en iyisidir. Ama böyle olmayacak. 12 Eylül'de olduğu gibi, ne kadar Kemalist subay, astsubay varsa onlar ayıklanacak.

Ama gladyo sanmasın ki, bu iş burada bitecek. Bu kez hesap dışı
bıraktıkları asıl kuvvet ortaya çıkacak. İşçi, eczacı, itfaiyeci,
taşımacı, ulaştırmacı çıkacak. Yani halk çıkacak

...

----------


## bozok

*YALüIN KüüüK’TEN OLAY YARATACAK AüIKLAMALAR*



*29.12.2009* 


Prof. Dr. Yalçın Küçük, büyük tartışma yaratan Genelkurmay Başkanlığı üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’nın aranmasıyla ilgili çarpıcı açıklamalar yaptı. Sözü fazla uzatmadan; Yalçın Küçük'e bırakıyoruz sözü...


*İşte Yalçın Küçük’ün olay yaratacak açıklamaları:*

*"Türkiye tarihinde yeni oluşumlarla karşı karşıyayız"*
Birinci noktada şunu söylebiliriz; İslamist kuvvetler, Türk ordusunu astı mı? Mesele budur. Buna karşılık Türk ordusu tarafından bir Bab-ı Ali baskını var mı? Bab-ı Ali baskını tarihimizde çok önemlidir. 1910’lu yıllardadır. Bu ikinci noktadan başlayacak olursak; şunu söylemek durumundayız, bir defa Türkiye Cumhuriyeti tarihinde ikinci kez yeni oluşumlarla karşı karşıyayız. Bu oluşumların bir tanesi, Türk Devleti adına bazı organlar, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nin bazı organlarını basmıştır. İkincisi; Türkiye Cumhuriyeti tarihinde ilk defa yüksek komutanlar, Başbakanlık'a randevu istemeden gitmişlerdir. Türkiye’deki Başbakanlık makamında oturan zat da bütün randevularını bir tarafa bırakarak Türk ordusunun temsilcilerini kabul etmiştir. Meselenin özü budur. Gördüğümüz budur. Hiçbir gazete ve televizyonda Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Paşa ile Kara Orduları Komutanı Işık Paşa'nın herhangi bir randevu talep ettiklerine dair işaret duymadık. Bildiklerimiz şudur ki; o sırada Başbakanlık mevkiinde oturan kişi bir toplantı yapıyordu. O kişi* "toplantım var bekleyin"* diyememiştir. üç saaat konuşmuşlardır. Mesele budur. Türk ordusunu o kadar küçümsememek lazım. şu anki Genelkurmay Başkanı randevusuz olarak otomobiline binmiş ve Başbakanlık konutuna çıkmıştır. Yanına da Işık Paşa'yı almıştır. Ne demektir Işık Paşa:_ "Tayyip Efendi beni görevden alırsanız işte göreve getireceğiniz adam budur. Onu da alırsanız öbürüdür. Beni görevden almak gibi bir şansınız yok."_


*"Bugün yaşananlar Jön Türkler'in Bab-ı Ali'ye çıkartmasıdır"*
Ben size tarihi söylüyorum. Buna tarihimizde Bab-ı Ali baskını denir. Bugün yaşananlar Bab-ı Ali baskını değildir. Bu postmodern Jön Türkler'in Bab-ı Ali'ye çıkartmasıdır. şiddetsizdir. 3 saat görüşmüşlerdir. Tayyip Bey belirli sözler vermiştir. Tayyip Erdoğan kimdir? Tayyip Erdoğan söz verip, sözünde duramayan kimsedir. Deniz Baykal'a söz vermiştir, Yaşar Paşa'ya söz vermiştir, Obama'ya söz vermiştir. İlker Paşa son derece sabırlıdır. Ona yüz tane söz vermiştir. Doksan dokuzunu tutmamıştır. Bu konuşmadan sonra da daha ileri gitmiştir. Konuşması da budur. Bırakın Ertuğrul üzkök’ün Hürriyet gazetesini, hepsi ordunun teslim olduğu kanısındadır. Ben o kanıda değilim. Ancak belli zaafiyetleri vardır.

*"Askeri işler askeri mahkemede görülür"*
Hiçbir sivil yargının, Türk ordusunun üzel Kuvvetler Karargahı'na, Seferberlik Karargahı'na girme konusunda hukuku yoktur. Neden? üünkü Türk Genel Kurmay Başkanı,* "benim görevlendirdiğim askerler askeri iş yapıyor"* demiştir. Askeri işler, askeri mahkemede görülür. Türk Genelkurmay Başkanı'nın bunu kabul etmesi büyük bir zaaftır. İkincisi bu iki subay görev içinde derdest edilmiş, sonra serbest bırakılmıştır. Birkaç gün sonra bir yargıç çıkmıştır. Neden kimse şu soruyu sormuyor? Neden sizler Türk ordusunun gizli bilgilerinin bulunduğu yere girmek için beklediniz? *Yoksa sizler uygun bir yargıç mı aradınız? Soru budur.* Doğru soruları sormak lazım. Hiçbir yargıç böyle bir karar almaz. Onun için mi beklediniz? Bugün Fethullahçı medyada övülen bir yargıcı bulmak için mi beklediniz? Size bu soru sorulur. Bu yargıcın Fethullah Gülen ile bir ilişkisi var mı? Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın bu soruyu sormaması büyük bir zaafiyettir. Büyük bir kibarlıktır. Buna itiraz etmemesi de öyle. 

*"Aramaların hiçbir hukukiliği yoktur"*
Genelkurmay Başkanlığı açıklama üzerine açıklama yapıyor.* "Arama hukukidir"* diye... Hiçbir hukukiliği yoktur bu aramaların. Hukuki olmadığını, oraya giremeyeceğini ne savcı ne de yargıç bilmiyordu. Oraya kanunen giremeyeceklerini yeni öğrendiler. 

şimdi en önemli soruya geliyoruz. Hiçbir gazete soramadı. MHP'li Vural Bey sordu ama eksik. Bu yargıcın aldığı bilgiler kime gidecek? 

İsmail Tansu, benim takip ettiğim, kitaplarımda duyurduğum, üzel Harbi kuran, Kıbrıs'ta TMT'yi kuran insandır. O, Uğur Dündar'ın televizyonunda _"Burada suikast bilgileri olmaz. Biz sınır dışı milli hareketleri ve planları yaparız. İşgal olursa nerede mukavemeti yapacağız. Bunların bilgileri olur. Yakup şevki Paşa, Erzurum Orduları Komutanı, silahları halka o vermiştir. üzel seferberlik işgale karşı hangi silahların kimlere verileceğini, nerede ne yapılacağını tespit eden bir dairedir."_ dedi. 

*"Bu bilgiler nereye gidecek?"*
şimdi bu yargıç şaibe altındadır. O bilgiler nereye gidecek? Bunu soracaksınız... Ben tamamlıyorum,* İsrail'e mi gidecek?* Bu bilgiler İsrail'e mi gidecektir. Neden bu iki subay serbest bırakıldı da, 2-3 gün beklenildi? Yargıç mı aradılar? Bunu soracaksınız. 70 sayfayı belleğine yazmış... Ne yapacak? O yargıçta hiç devlet, hukuk kavramı yok mu? Bu memlekette bu kalmadı mı? Sevgili Emin üölaşan Genelkurmay Başkanı'na mektup yazmış. üok zayıfsınız, demiş. üok zayıf olabilir. Bunun cevabını Yaşar Paşa verdi. Tayyip Bey ile Dolmabahçe görüşmesinden sonra, o görüşmeye uymadığında ne yapacağını söyledi. İlker Paşa çok kibar. Bir Paşa'ya yakışmayacak ölçüde kibar. Ama ne yapsın, tank mı diksin oraya? üyle görüyoruz ki astsubaylar gerekli mukavemeti göstermişler. Yüksek komutanlık, zaaf içinde olan ordunun daha da zaafa düşmemesi için bir müdaheleye başlamaması için bu kapıları açmış görünüyor.

*"Hangi ülkede katliamlar kayıtlara dökülür?"*
Bu aramaların hukuki hiçbir tarafı yok. Bunu sadece AKP’nin son derece düşkün bir hale gelmesiyle izah edemeyiz. Daha dış bağlantılarına bakmamız lazım. Türkiye’nin doğu illerinde bir karışıklık olduğu zaman hangi mukavemet, hangi savunma planları yapılıyor, bu merak edilmiştir. Bu meseleyi bu kadar basite alamayız. Türkiye yoktan var edilmedi. Ben beştaş oynamıyorum, ben karamürsel sepeti değilim. Erbakan, doğuyu İsrail’in vilayeti yapmak istiyorlar, diyor. Burada mukavemet olacaktır. Hürriyet gazetesi ile DTP bu işbirlikçilerin yedek gücü haline gelmiştir. şu anda bu bilgilerin peşindedirler. Meseleye başka türlü bakmak Türkiye'yi hafife almaktır. O hakim bey kendi vicdanında bunları tartışacaktır. Neyi yazıyorsun hakim bey? 77 yılındaki Taksim katliamını mı arıyorsun? Hangi ülkede katliamlar kayıtlara dökülür? Hangi ülkede ordu Cavit Orhan Tütengil, Bedrettin Cömet, ümit Doğanay öldürüldüğünde dosya tutar? Biz bu yapılanlarda Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nin payı olduğunu inkar etmiyoruz. Zaten Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nin zaafı da buradadır. Ama bunları burada bulamazsınız. O zaman memuriyetinin 25. yaşında olan bir adam şu anda emeklidir. Dünyanın en iyi istihbarat birimine sahip olan ABD’de bile Kennedy'nin katilini bulamazsınız. Siz ahmak mısınız? Orada sadece mukavemetin planları vardır. Hangi hakimse, o hakim bunları not ediyor. Hakim o odada Türkiye işgal altında ya da bölünmüş ise yapılacakları kaydediyor. 

*"Bu ülke sokakta kurulmadı"*
O hakimin peşini bırakmayacağız. Eğer o planlar Türkiye dışına çıkarsa, bundan, orayı açan İlker Paşa ve bunları kaydeden o hakim sorumludur. Bu işler bu kadar basit değildir. Bu ülke sokakta kurulmadı. Hakim bey bana bunu anlatamaz. Ben ona bunu anlatırım. 

Sonuç olarak; yepyeni bir döneme girdik. Türk ordusunun teslim olduğunu kimse söyleyemez. Daha Cumhuriyetçi, sol Kemalist bir ordu için bunlar eğitim kırbacıdır. ülkeyi bu noktaya iten ordu değildir. İslamdır, Kürtçülüktür. Kimse korkmasın bu Cumhuriyet ayakta kalacaktır. Daha sol Kemalist bir Cumhuriyet'e doğru gidiyoruz. Türk ordusu sancılıdır. Ama Türk ordusuna ve askerlerine Atatürk’e bağlılıklarından dolayı güvenmemiz gerekiyor. 



*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Krokiyi cebimize polisler koydu*

 

*Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu’nda yapılan ilk aramanın ardından gözaltına alınan 5 asker savcılık 3 asker de mahkeme tarafından serbest bırakılmıştı.*


Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’a yönelik suikast planladıkları gerekçesiyle* “silahlı örgüt kurmak”* ve *“halkı hükümete karşı isyana tahrik”* suçlarından tutuklanmaları talep edilen ancak mahkeme tarafından delil yetersizliğinden serbest bırakılan Albay E.Y.B. ve Binbaşı İ.G., Ankara 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki ifadelerinde polisi suçladı. Milliyet gazetesinin haberine göre Albay E.Y.B., 1 yıldır bir albayı izlediklerini, olay günü de saat 14.00’e kadar bu izlemeyi sürdürdüklerini belirtirken, cebinden çıktığı öne sürülen, üzerinde Arınç’ın oturduğu apartmanın isminin yazılı olduğu kağıt için,_ “Bulunan pusula bana ait değildir. O ana kadar üzerimde böyle bir not yoktu. Polisler bizi arabadan çıkarttığında, ellerimi arkadan kelepçelediler. üst araması da yaptılar. Kanaatimce polisler ihbarın devamında soruşturmayı derinleştirebilmek için cebime bunu koydular”_ dedi. 

*Aynı kağıdı ekipte gördüm*
Binbaşı İ.G. de aynı kağıt için, _“Bizi araca koydular. şoför polis araçtan inince, tutanak tutmak üzere getirilen kağıtların altına baktığımda, E. albaydan çıktığı söylenen adresin aynısının bir A 5 kağıdına yazılı olduğunu gördüm”_ diye konuştu.



1.OCAK.2010 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*'Kozmik takip' açıklaması* 

*01.01.2010 Cuma 15:03 / VATAN GZT.* 



*TSK: Yaşananların toplumu ne hale getirdiği ortada...*


Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’ndaki kozmik odaların aranmasında görevli hakimin takip edildiğine yönelik haberlere ilişkin bir açıklama yaptı.

Genelkurmay Başakanlığı’nın internet sitesinde yeralan bilgi notunda, bugünkü bazı medya organlarında dün bir hakimin takip ettiğinden şüphe edilen iki aracın durdurularak arandığı, bu araçların askeri ve içindeki şahısların da askeri personel olduğu haberlerine yer verildiği hatırlatıldı. Açıklamada şöyle denildi: 

_"Olayın cereyan tarzı aşağıdaki şekilde olmuştur; 31 Aralık 2009 saat 12:30 civarında, Uğur Mumcu Caddesinde birbirinden bağımsız olarak idari görevle seyir halinde olan beyaz renkli iki ayrı askeri araç polisler tarafından durdurulmuştur._

_Durdurulan bu araçların askeri araç olduğunun anlaşılması üzerine olay yerine Merkez Komutanlığı ekipleri çağrılmıştır._

_Söz konusu araçlar ve içindeki personel, durdurma ve arama kararını veren Cumhuriyet Savcısının isteği üzerine saat 14.00 civarında Ankara Merkez Komutanlığına götürülmüşlerdir._

_Burada Cumhuriyet Savcısı tarafından yapılan tespitlerde; Araçlardan birisinin Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığına ait olduğu ve içinde iki şoför er ile bir uzman çavuş aşçının bulunduğu, Diğer aracın ise, Garnizon Komutanlığına ait olduğu ve içinde iki şoför (biri onbaşı biri er), bir elektrik teknisyeni er ve bir marangoz erin bulunduğu anlaşılmıştır._

_İlgili Cumhuriyet Savcısı tarafından yapılan inceleme sonucunda, söz konusu askeri personel dün gece saat 22:00 civarında serbest bırakılmıştır._

_Olayın, bir şüphe üzerine yapılan ihbar ve bu ihbara yönelik olarak icra edilen bir uygulama olduğu anlaşılmış ise de, son günlerde yaşananların, kişileri ve toplumu ne hale getirdiğini göstermesi bakımından önemli olduğu düşünülmektedir._

_Konuya ilişkin olarak gerekli işlemler başlatılmıştır."_ 


...

----------


## bozok

*TSK’ya yönelik ‘tezgah hazırlığı’ uyarısı* 

*01.01.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



*Baykal’a sunulan raporda TSK’ya yönelik tezgah hazırlığına dikkat çekildi*


CHP İzmir Milletvekili ve TBMM İnsan Hakları Komisyonu üyesi Ahmet Ersin ise, Ergenekon soruşturmasının Erzincan ayağı olarak nitelendirilen soruşturma kapsamında tutuklanan MİT ve Jandarma mensupları ile hakkında 26 yıl hapis istenen Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner ile yaptığı görüşmelerin ardından Baykal’a sunduğu raporunda, TSK’ya yönelik tezgah hazırlığına dikkat çekti. 

Soruşturma kapsamında tutuklanan Jandarma mensuplarına, ifadelerinin alınması sırasında, Erzincan-Kemah arasında Sarıyazı Köyü yakınlarında 11 Ağustos 2008 tarihinde uzaktan kumandalı mayın patlatılması sonucu 1 Yarbay ve 8 personelin şehit olmasıyla ilgili* “O mayını siz mi koydunuz?”* sorusunun yöneltildiğini belirten Ersin, _“ PKK tarafından kabul edilen Reşadiye saldırısının bazı hükümet üyeleri ve AKP’nin bazı yöneticileri tarafından, kamuoyunun kafasını karıştırmak ve saldırıyı TSK üzerine yıkma çabaları hatırlandığında, soruşturmayla ilgisi olmayan bu sorular TSK’ya yönelik bir tezgah hazırlığı olarak değerlendirilebilir”_ görüşüne yer verdi. 


*Meclis dinleniyor şüphesi*

CHP’li Ersin, TBMM Başkanlığına sunduğu bir soru önergesiyle ise, tüm milletvekillerinin* “dinlenme”* şüphesini dillendirdi. İktidar muhalefet ayrımı olmaksızın tüm milletvekillerinin *“dinlendiğini”* düşündüğünü belirten Ersin,* “Meclis ve milletvekillerinin telefonlarının dinlenildiğine inanmıyorum”* açıklaması yapan TBMM Başkanı şahin’e, bu iddiasının dayanağını sordu. Ersin ayrıca meclis kampüsü civarından illegal ortam dinlemesi yapıldığı kanaatinin de parlamenter arasında oldukça yaygın olduğunu belirterek, şahin’den_ “Meclis santralinin ve milletvekillerinin telefonlarının dinlenilmediğini nereden biliyorsunuz? Bu konuda araştırma yaptırdınız mı? Telekulak terörünün yaygınlaştığı ortaya çıktığı bu dönemde, milletvekillerinin cep ve sabit telefonlarının hiç olmazsa meclis kampüsü içinde dinlenilmemesi ve illegal ortam dinlemesi yapılmaması için hangi tedbirleri aldınız?”_ sorularını yöneltti.


*ASKERİ İZLEYECEKLER*

Emekli Sandığı’nın Kızılay’daki binası Başbakan’lık’a devredildi. CHP’li Kılıçdaroğlu, Genelkurmay’ın hemen yanındaki bu binadan hükümetin askerleri izleyeceğini ileri sürdü. 



...

----------


## bozok

*Aşçıyla marangoz da yakalandı, sıra “bahçıvan”da!*


*Ruhat Mengi*
*gazetevatan.com*
*02.01.2010*






üoğumuz emindik sonunda sıranın *“bahçıvan”*a da geleceğine... Hani eski polisiye romanlarda katil hep bahçıvan çıkar ya sonunda, bu köşeye kıstırma-takip operasyonunda da rektöründen siyasetçisine, dünya çapında ünlü cerrahından ülkenin en önemli sivil *“eğitim kuruluşlarından biri”* olan üYDD’sine varan kovalamaca, yakalamaca, keyif isteyince ‘serbest bırakma’ca bahçıvana da varmalıydı ki millet şaşkınlıktan iyice yere yapışsın.

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın kozmik odalarının aranması, 8 askerin tutuklanıp *“delil ve şüphe yetersizliği”* nedeniyle serbest bırakılması, Genelkurmay’ın devamlı *“kendini savunma”* zorunluluğuna sokulması, ülkeyi yöneten en tepedeki isimlerin yargı sürecini beklemeye gerek bile görmeden yaptıkları *“hukuka saygısız ve aykırı”* açıklamalar yetmemiş, şimdi artık caddede gezen askeri araçlar serseri mayın gibi oraya buraya serpiştirilmiş *“özel ihbarcı”*lar tarafından (veya uydu ile ABD’den) belirleniyor, *“şüphe üzerine ihbar”* Emniyet’e bildiriliyor, acilen bir savcıdan durdurma-arama emri çıkartılıyor ve içindekiler savcılığa çekilerek sorgulanıyor.

Son olayda, sözüm ona kozmik odadaki belgeleri inceleyen hakimi izleyen (!) bir aşçı, bir elektrik teknisyeni, bir marangoz ve iki şoför toslamış bu mayınlara... Sorgulanıp *“serbest bırakılmış”*lar. Yazın bir köşeye; gelecek sefere *“bahçıvan”*ı bulacaklar. Tabii bu rezil, sefil gelişmeler, Yarbay Ali Tatar gibi bir askerin, daha önce benzer suçlamalarla karşılaşıp intihar eden yüzbaşı arkadaşı için “*Böyle yapmamalıydı, eşini çocuklarını böyle bırakmamalıydı”* demesine rağmen *“bir daha bu haksızlığa dayanamam, o deliğe dönemem”* diye bunalıma girip aynı hatayı tekrarlamasına sebep olabiliyor.

Deniz Yarbay Ali Tatar bıraktığı son mektupta;* “Bu şekilde giderseniz ne yönetecek bir ordu, ne yapacak bir ülke, bir cumhuriyet bulamayacaksınız”* demiş. Ağabeyi Ahmet Tatar ise kardeşinin *“Bana bu oyunu oynayanlara ve sahip çıkmayanlara kırgınım”* sözleri için; _“Suikast düzenlenecek kişi asker, yapacak olanlar asker. Ancak Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nda böyle bir soruşturma var mı? Bu durumda neden askeri savcılar ile Beşiktaş’taki o savcılar işbirliği yapmıyor? Niye “Sen benim mensubumu çağırdın, ben de gönderdim. Bak tutukluyorsun ama burada bir hukuk zafiyeti var. Neden tutukladın bana anlat, demiyor”_ açıklaması yapmış.


*Asker kaç, polis tut*

üok da haklı... *“Islak imzalı belge”* iddiasındaki ıslak imzanın sahibi diye Albay Dursun üiçek tutuklanıyor, serbest bırakılıyor, bir daha tutuklanıyor, yine *”delil yetersizliği ve kuvvetli şüphe olmaması”* nedeniyle bırakılıyor. *“Kafes operasyonu”* diyerek, birçok iddia ile millet ayağa kaldırılıyor, siyasetçiler* “millet kafese kapatılmaya tepki verir”* benzeri açıklamalar yapıyor, sonra *“kafes”* sessizliğe çekiliyor, ortalığı ayağa kaldıran siyasetçi ve gazetecilerin yorumlarının arkası kesiliyor. Suikast iddiası ortaya atılıyor 8 asker tutuklanıyor; *“delil yetersizliği ve kuvvetli şüphe olmadığı için”* serbest bırakılıyor. İki askeri araç durduruluyor; aşçılar, marangozlar gözaltına alınıyor, serbest bırakılıyor. İntihar eden Yüzbaşı ile Yarbay’a aynı şey oluyor.

Bu durumda TSK _“Bu nasıl iş, burası hukuk devleti ise ancak hukuken elinde yeterli delil varsa tutuklarsın, defalarca tutuklayıp neden sonra ‘delil yok’ diyorsunuz”_ diye soramaz mı? Daha baştan askeri savcılarla işbirliği yapılamaz mı?.. Eğer ordunun en ufak sorusunda *“Vay sen sivil yargıya, hukuka itiraz mı ediyorsun, tepeden baskı mı yapıyorsun”* vaveylası koparılmasa belki sorardı, ama bu durumda kurumsal olarak zor durumda kalacakları ortada...

Son olarak Türkiye Partisi Genel Başkanı Abdüllatif şener *“Suikast iddiası”* ve TSK’ya karşı yapılan operasyonlarla ilgili olarak _“kurumlar arası güven sorunu olmadığını söylemek herkesi aptal yerine koymaktır. Son 3 yıldır sürekli yıpratılan Genelkurmay’ın bu süreci doğru ve etkili idare edemediğini düşünüyorum”_ demiş. üok önemli bir soru da sormuş; *“Açılım ve PKK ile yumuşayan süreçte askerin hırpalanması tesadüf mü?”* 

üok ama çok iyi anlaşılması gereken konular ve çok fazla soru var ortada... ürneğin devamlı olarak ortaya ilginç iddiaların atılması, özel savcının görev alanına girmeyen konularda bile aramayı mümkün kılacak yeni iddiaların çıkarılması, her iddiada bir *“askere karşı polis gücü”* havası yaratılması, hep merak uyandıran konular.


*Kılıçdaroğlu’nun iddiası*

Bugün bir de; Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun _“Ankara Kızılay’da Başbakanlığa verilen 16 katlı binadan Başbakanlığın ‘tam karşısında bulunan’ Genelkurmay’ı dinleteceği”_ iddiası duyuldu.

Bu hafta Her Açıdan’da bütün bu gelişmeler (ki içinde PKK’nın diğer ülkelerde beyin yıkama yaptığı *“TSK’yı yıpratacak yalanları”* da var) nedeniyle Türk ordusuna hakarete başlayan yabancı basın haberlerini de inceleyerek son olayları tartışacağız.

Programın konukları; CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, DP Genel Başkanı (ve TBMM eski Başkanı) Hüsamettin Cindoruk, Disk-Tekstil İşçileri Sendikası Genel Başkanı Rıdvan Budak ve Ceza Hukukçusu Ergin Cinmen olacak.

3 Ocak Pazar, öğlen 12.30’da STAR’da. Türkiye’de neler olup bittiğini anlamak isteyen herkesi bekliyoruz.


...

----------


## bozok

*HAKİMİ TAKİP EDEN ARAüLA İLGİLİ GüZDEN KAüAN AYRINTI*



*31.12.2009 18:38*


Hakim Kadir Kayan, Seferberlik Başkanlığı'na ait bilgilerin olduğu odalarda günlerdir arama yapıyor. Suç şüphesi olabileceğini düşündüğü belgeleri kopyalıyor.

Kayan, Genelkurmay Karargahı’ndan çıkıyor. Bir süre sonra Kayan’ı takip ettiği iddiası ile beyaz bir araç durduruluyor. Terörle Mücadele şubesi polislerinin durdurduğu araçtan iki asker çıkıyor. Askerler Kayan’ı takip etmediklerini, bir yanlış anlama olduğunu, başka bir nedenle oradan geçtiklerini söylüyorlar.

Olayın bir komplo mu olduğu yoksa gerçekten bir takip mi yapıldığı şu an net değil. Ama takip iddiasında dikkat çeken bir ayrıntı var. 

Takip iddiası nedeniyle arabayı durduran polislerle beraber görüntü alan bir kamera var. Kamera Cihan Haber Ajansı’na ait. Olay ile ilgili tek görüntüler de Cihan Haber Ajansı tarafından çekildi. 

Geçtiğimiz günlerde de emniyet içinde cemaatleşmeyi eleştiren AKP Elazığ milletvekili Feyzi İşbaşaran’ın otomobili polisler tarafından durdurulmuş ve İşbaşaran ile polisler arasında yaşanan atışma basına yansımıştı. Polisler arasından çekim yapan kamera yine Cihan Haber Ajansı’na ait çıkmıştı. İşbaşaran ise bu çekim ile kendisine komplo yapıldığını iddia etmişti. 

Kısa süre içinde polislerin müdahil olduğu ve yaşayanların komplo olduğunu iddia ettiği bu iki olayda da Cihan Haber Ajansı muhabirlerinin polisler kadar hızlı olması dikkat çekiyor.

Ankara’da kimsenin haberi olmadan gerçekleşen polis operasyonunu bir tek cemaatin ajansı ölümsüzleştiriyor. Sahi, Cihan Haber Ajansı muhabirleri bunu nasıl beceriyor?



*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ONURSUZLAR, KORKAKLAR VE KULA KULLUK EDENLER YİğİDİ VE YİğİTLİğİ ANLAYAMAZLAR*



*HARBİYELİ OLMAK ZORDUR*


Bir HARBİYELİ teslim olmaz. HARBİYELİ’ye BEYLİK tabanca ONURU’nu ve NAMUSU’nu kurtarmak için verilir. HARBİYELİ tabancasındaki son mermiyi kendisi için saklar. Düşman eline düşmektense ONURU ile kendi yaşamına son verir. Deyyusları, kula kulluk edenleri, satılmışları, insanlık müsveddesi yaratıkları güldürmek istemez. HARBİYELİ, darağacına çıkar, ilmiği kendi başına kendi kendine geçirir, gözlerinin kapatılmasını, ellerinin bağlanmasını istemez. Ya Allah, Ya Muhammed Ya Ali der ve sandalyesini kendisi tekmeler. 

Deniz Yarbay Ali TATAR da aynı şeyi yapmış. Beşiktaş üetesi’ne teslim olmaktansa, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin onuru ile oynanmasına sebep olmaktansa BEYLİK tabancasını şakağına dayamış ve ateşlemiştir. Bu şanlı ölümü yüreksizler, emir kulları, kuklalar, şarlatanlar, soytarılar, edilgenler ve tırsıklar anlayamaz. Ruhun şad olsun Yarbay Ali TATAR. Adına ve onuruna yakışanı yaptın. Makamın Cennet olsun. Bazı dümbükler çıkıp “İntihar haramdır, nasıl makamı Cennet olur?” diyebilirler. Efendiler o sizin bildiğiniz eşekler Cennetine değil, gerçek Cennete gitti. O düşmana teslim olmamak için yaşamına son verdi, keyfinden intihar etmedi. Ben olsaydım intihar eder miydim? HAYIR. Neden mi? Kendi üzerlerine oynanan oyunları göremeyen generallerden, amirallerden günü geldiğinde hesap sorabilmek için yaşardım. Yaşamak için direnirdim. Mücadele ederdim. Ama ben Ali TATAR, merhum da Cem YAREN değil ki… O kendine kendince şanlı yolu seçti, gitti ALİ’ydi onun adı. O CEM’e gitti. 

HARBİYELİ olmak kolay değildir demiştim. HARBİYE mezunu olup da HARBİYELİ olamayanlar seyreder, HARBİYELİLER Hakk’a yürür. 



*üüMLEK PATLADI DARBESİ*


Burada defalarca yazdım. “üömlek Patladı Darbesi” Fettoş ve oğlanları tarafından UTAH’ta planlandı. Daha ortada bir şey yokken yazdım. Kardeşim H.H.MEMİş de o darbeyi CACIKİSTAN kitabına taşıdı. Ama yetkililer ve sorumlular okuma özürlü. Ya okumuyorlar ya da ne idüğü belirsiz orta mallarının yazılarını okuyup dertlerine deva bulmaya çalışıyorlar. 

Oyuna getirilen generallere ve amirallere sesleniyorum. Evlatlarımız dediklerinizi elinizden alıyorlar, gözünüzün önünde onlara kıyıyorlar ve sizler de seyrediyorsunuz. Hukuk, Anayasa, Kanun, Yönetmelik tanımıyorlar. Devleti ele geçirdiler, yakında sizlere sıra gelecek az kaldı. Aklınızı başınıza devşirin… 

Kumar borcu olmayan yazar, konuşur, bağırır; kumar borcu olan sesini keser, dut yemiş bülbüle döner, oturur ve seyreder. ülke işgal ediliyor efendiler farkında değil misiniz? 

Neden Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkanı’na sormuyorsunuz;
Efendi ne işin, gücün var da çok özel konuları bekletiyorsun? diye…

Neden efendiler, neden? 

Yoksa sizlerin de mi kumar borcunuz var?

Aliler direnir, Aliler ölüme gülerek gider, Aliler onurları için yaşar, Aliler teslim olmaz teslim alınamaz. Alileri bilmeyenlerin ise yüreği bile sızlamaz.

her şeyi not ediyoruz efendiler. Bu memleketin gerçek ve kalıcı evlatları olarak. A’dan Z’ye her şeyi…

Günü geldiğinde hesap sorulacak. Bugün takmadığınız HUKUK o gün kurtarıcınız olacak. 

Ama bizler HUKUK’u GUGUK kuşlarına göre değil, evrensel normlara göre uygulayacağız. Bizden kimse hesap soramayacak, çünkü bizim kumar borcumuz hiçbir zaman olmayacak…

Neymiş biri binbaşı biri albay HüSNüYADİSZADE’nin evinin etrafında dolaşıyormuş. Neymiş suikast planlıyormuş. Yapmayın efendiler, hamam böceğine kim suikast planlar? Hamam böceği el etek çekildikten sonra ortaya çıkar, karanlığı sever, pisliği sever, ortada adam yoksa ortaya çıkar ve dolaşır. şimdilerde Türkiye’de ortaya çıktıkları gibi. Onlar Aliler’den korkarlar. Aliler ise yalnızca vicdanlarından ve Yaradanlarının hoşnutsuzluğundan… Dikkat edin, bu olayın iddia edildiği günler Asteğmen Kubilay'ın başının vücudundan ayrıldığı günlerin yıldönümü. Peki, Kubilay'ı katledenlerin başında kim bulunuyor? Hüsnüyadis. Yani bugünkü hamam böcüğünün dedesi. Uyanın efendiler, uyanın. Karşı Devrim, Türk Devrimi'nden intikam almak için elinden geleni ardına koymuyor...

ERGENEKON şarlatanlığı ile bir sonuç elde edemeyeceklerini anlayanlar, hatta bu soruşturma altında kalıp iki paralık hale geleceklerini bilenler tüm kurum ve kuruluşlardaki veled-i zinalarını harekete geçirdiler. Artık son kozlarını oynuyorlar; herkes BüYüK HESAPLAşMAYA hazır olmalıdır. TüRK DEVRİMİ'NDEN VE TüRKİYE CUMHURİYETİ'nden TüRK MİLLETİ'NDEN TüRKLüKTEN, TüRK VAtANI'NDAN yana olanlarla KARşI DEVRİMDEN YANA OLAN NE İDüğü BELİRSİZLER arasındaki bu savaşta HERKES YERİNİ ALMALIDIR. 

üNEMLİ NOT:Bugün Alimin cenazesine gelmeyenlerin cenazesi gün gelir parayla tutulmuş hamalların omuzlarında taşınır… O günlere hazır olun efendiler…


Cem YAREN - Krosnodar / 21 Aralık 2009 Pazartesi / cemyaren.blogspot.com

...

----------


## bozok

*NE TEZGAH AMA...* 




*KUBİLAY’IN KATLEDİLİşİNİN YILDüNüMü*



Her zaman söylüyor ve yazıyorum. Dilimde tüy bitti ama ne yazık ki “Kumar Borcu Enkazı” altında kalanlar aldırmıyorlar, görmeden geliyorlar ve işlem yapılmıyor. 1. Kasıtlı olarak “ERGENEKON” adı verilen kumpas FETTOş Efendi’nin üömlek Patladı darbesi’nin taktikleri olarak gelişiyor. 

2. Armenian And Kurdish Party bu ülkenin başına *"Bilgisayar Yazılımı”* ile musallat edilmiştir. Bu durumdan yetkililer haberdardır ama kimse gerekeni yapamamaktadır. üünkü bugüne kadar olduğu gibi bu olayda da İktidarı millet değil menfaat gurupları belirlemiştir. Herkese de görevleri yine onlar tarafından verilmiştir. 

3. Ne yazık ki iki büyük (!) parti de onun ekürisidir, ortada *“Danışıklı Dövüş”* sürmektedir. 

4. Yüce Mahkeme başkanlığına *“akçalı”* oyunlarla getirilen şahıs görevini hakkıyla yapmakta, bir an evvel gündeme alınması gereken hususları kasıtlı olarak sümenaltında tutmaktadır. üünkü karşı tarafın elinde tecavüz ve taciz dosyaları durmaktadır. 

5. üankaya Mantıcısı o göreve son günlerde kükreyen *“EKüNüMİST”* farenin desteği ile gelmiştir. 

6. Aslında hiçbir sağlık sorunu olmayan Mehmet HABERAL, MASON koruması altındadır. Mason karşıtı olmakla övünen Armenian and Kurdish Party Mehmet HABERAL’a dokunamamaktadır. YüK hala HABERAL’ın kuşatması ve baskısı altındadır. 

7. Rezil Vezir, aslında bugüne kadar ortadan kaldırılmış olması gerekirken uzatma dakikalarını oynamaktadır. 

8. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ATASE Başkanlığı, Korgeneral kadrosuna emanet edilmiş olmasına rağmen görevini yapmamakta ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin ve Türk Devrimi’nin saldırı altından kurtulması için gerekeni yapmamaktadır.

9. Türkiye’de kurumlar arası çatışmanın orta yerinde MENFAAT ve SAHTEKAR bir Hocaefendi’nin PİSLİğİ durmaktadır. Gizli Kardinal’in kellesi alınmadığı taktirde Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’ne ve Türk Devrimine karşı yapılan saldırılar durmayacaktır.

10. ABD FBI Başkanı Türkiye’ye Armenian and Kurdish Party’nin 2006 yılında banknot matbaasında özel ekip kurarak bastırdığı yüz milyar USD’ın hesabını sormak içi gelmiştir. Hesabı sormuş, “bu parayı geri çekin ve bize teslim edin” diyerek gitmiştir. Bu para Dubai’de Lehman Brother’s örtüsü altında işletilirken apar topar geri çekilmiş, bunun üzerine Dubai’li sahtekar Müslüman borçları konusunda kısmi memorandum ilan etmiştir. Bu bu geleneğin ilk sahtekarlığı değildir, Rezillik Partisi döneminde de banknot matbaasında 1 trilyon lira karşılığı sahte Devlet Tahvili bastırılmıştır. Bu kalpazanlığın mimarı da üankaya Mantıcısı’dır. 
Son olarak da şunu ifade ediyorum HüSNüYADİSZADE’ye yapılacağı yönünde yaygın kanaat oluşturulan bütün onun-bunun çocuklarına bu yönde yazı yazdırılan SUİKST zırvası, tam bir tezgahtır. Bu tezgahın farklı yönleri vardır. 

Bunlar;

1. RTE’den sonra Armenian and Kurdish Party Genel Başkanlığı’na bir zamanlar sabah kahvaltılarını dahi ABD Büyükelçiliği’nde yapan HüSNüYADİS’in en güçlü aday olduğunu ilan etmek için bu tezgah kurulmuştur. 

2. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri ne yazık ki OPERASYON’a giderken OPERASYON yemiştir. Bu da Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nde “İlmi Kifayetsizlik” ile “Kurumsallaşma”nın ne kadar yaygınlaştığının, “Disiplinsizliğin” tavan yaptığının ve kadroların “Liyakatsizleştiğinin” kanıtıdır. Bu kabahat Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin değil, onu yönetenlerin zafiyetinin tezahürüdür. 

3. Armenian and Kurdish Party ve teşkilatı Osmanlı’daki YENİüERİLERİN yerine geçmiştir. Artık istediği “kelle”yi alabilmektedir. Bu olaylar karşısında parmağını dahi oynatmayıp bunu da personeline “Biz Türk Milleti’nin kendi kararını vermesini, kendi tarafını seçmesini bekliyoruz da ondan” diyerek açıklayan efendi ve şürekasının makam odalarının da Fetullah’ın Copları, Fetullah’ın Kara Cüppelileri tarafından basılması yakındır. 

4. Ne yazıktır ki Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nde çok üst derecede generaller içinde bile Fettoş’un emir kulları vardır. Karargahta bu efendiler “KüSTEBEK” olarak gerekeni yapmaktadırlar. Efendiler, evindeki namusunu korumaktan aciz düdüşler haline gelmişlerdir. Bunun sebebi de Fettoş ve ekibi gece gündüz demeden karınca gibi çalışırken bu efendilerin Ağustos Böceği tarzı vakitlerini dalga-dubara ile geçirmiş olmalarıdır. 

5. Bu operasyonun en ciddi sebeplerinden biri Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Anayasası’nın değiştirilmesi esnasında DEğİşTİRİLEMEYECEK, DEğİşTİRİLMESİ TEKLİF DAHİ EDİLEMEYECEK ilk dört maddesinin yerle bir edilmesi için Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin tamamının felç edilmesidir. 

6. Son dönemlerde hedefe genelde ULUSALCI ve/veya ALEVİ subayların ve/veya generallerin hatta astsubayların oturtulmasının yegane sebebi de Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin Türk Devrimi’ne bağlı ve en dirençli bölümünün tasfiye edilmesi kararlılığıdır. 

7. Türk Medyası yerle bir edilmiş ve neredeyse tamamı Armenian and Kurdish Party’nin PRAVDASI haline getirilmiştir. Medya’da artık genellikle gazeteciler değil kuklalar ve ne idüğü belirsiz kiralık-satılık alçaklar görev yapmaktadır. Kendinin ULUSALCI, ATATüRKüü ve TüRK DEVRİMİ yanlısı olarak tanıtanlar bile orta malı medyaya desteklerini sürdürmektedirler.

8. ERGENEKON davası sürecinde bir zamanlar “Aslan Yürekli” bildiğimiz bazı şahsiyetler adeta erimiş, eritilmiştir. Dava artık çıkmazın dibindedir. Dava çıkmaza girdiği için de SUİKAST zırvalarına başvurulmaktadır. 

9. Asrın Canisi APOşA ev hapsi verilmesi ve diğerlerine Genel Af çıkartılması yakındır. 

10. Yeni Anayasa’da BAşKANLIK SİSTEMİ ile birlikte EYALETLER SİSTEMİ getirilecektir. Meclis iki parçalı olacaktır. Meclise % 1 oy alan da girebilecek, Senato’ya girmek için ise % 10 oy barajı konacaktır. Anadilde eğitim serbest bırakılacaktır. TüRK vatandaşlığı TüRKİYELİLİK ile değiştirilecektir. Asrın Canisi’ne ilk Genel Seçimde seçilme hakkı verilecek ve Meclise girmesi sağlanacaktır. 

Bir suikast zırvasının altından bu kadar şey çıkar mı? diyenler olduğunu düşünüyorum. Aslında dahası da var ama ben bu kadarını yazıyorum. 

Son olarak her şey bir yana, SUİKAST zırvası aslında zamanlaması öne alınmış bir OPERASYON’dur. Kubilay’ın katledildiği güne denk getirilmek istenirken acele edilmek zorunda kalınmıştır. 

Malumunuz KUBİLAY’ı katledenlere emir verenlerden biri SUİKAST zırvasının sözde hedefinin dedesi HüSNüYADİS, diğeri de Mehmet Ali ERBİL’in dedesi Mehmet Ali’dir. Bu operasyon Türk Devrimi’ne karşı yapılmış olan KARşI DEVRİM’in çatışmalar sürecinin miladıdır. 

İşte sizlere kısa bir semt turu.

*Haydi artık kararınızı verin.* 

*Ya İNSAN olacaksınız ya da YARATIKLIğI tercih edeceksiniz.*


Cem YAREN - / 26 Aralık 2009 Pazartesi / cemyaren.blogspot.com

----------


## bozok

*ENVER SEDAT, üZEL KUVVETLER KOMUTANLIğI VE İşGAL FAALİYETLERİ*




*TüRK ASKERİNE KARşI, İKİNCİ üUVAL OPERASYONU*
Tarih 06 Ekim 1981, Mısır Devlet Başkanı Enver Sedat bir tören esnasında öldürüldü. Suikastı düzenleyenlerin Müslüman Kardeşler olduğu söylendi. Sedat’ın İsrail’le yakınlaştığı için öldürüldüğü iddia ve ifade edildi. Ancak bilinmeyen bir gerçek vardı. Nil Deltası’nda savaşmak üzere 1980 yılına kadar Mısır sadece bir TUGAY üzel Harekat Birliği yetiştirmişti. 1980 yılının ortalarına doğru Enver Sedat tarihi bir karar aldı; 1981 yılının sonuna kadar ikinci bir üzel harekat Tugayı’nın yetiştirilmesi emretti. Hemen işe başlandı 2 Tugaylık eleman seçildi ve yetiştirilmeye başlandı. 1981 yılının Mayıs ayında tüm seçmeler tamamlanmış ve elemeler sonucu elde 1 Tugay ve emniyet payı olarak da artı % 10 eleman kalmıştı. Enver Sedat, bu kararı vermeden önce çevresinde çok güvendiklerine konuyu açmıştı. O günden itibaren ABD’nin değişik baskılarına maruz kalmış, kendisi ve ailesi ile ilgili pek çok dosya uluslar arası ve ulusal medyaya verilerek önce şantaj sonra da yayın operasyonu başlatılmıştı. Sonunda ABD'nin taşeronu Müslüman Kardeşler ürgütü tarafından öldürüldü. 

Uzun yıllar Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin zeki (!) askeri ve sivil bürokratı Ortadoğu’da Müslüman Kardeşler ile çalıştı ve operasyonlar (!) yaptırdı. En son büyük bir utanç vesilesi olarak tarihe geçen Mercedes Operasyonu’nda da Müslüman Kardeşlerden yardım ve destek alınmıştı. 

Peki bizdeki üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı üzerinde estirilen ahlaksız fırtına ile bunun ne alakası var diyebilirsiniz. 

Küresel Eşkıya ABD’nin Irak’ta düzenlediği ilk üUVAL OPERASYONU Türk üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı üzerinde Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’ne, Türk Milleti’ne bir meydan okumaydı ve çok da başarılı oldu. Onurumuz, şerefimiz iki paralık edildi. O tarihten sonra Ortadoğu ve Kafkaslar Bölgesi’nde bizimle hareket etme isteğinde olan tüm unsurlar, başta Türkmenler Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’ne güvenemez oldular. Kendi başlarının çaresine baktılar. 

2006 yılında Türk üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı Tümen seviyesinden Kolordu seviyesine çıkarıldı. ABD, İsrail ve onların Türkiye’deki artıkları bas bas bağırmaya başladılar. 

Bu operasyon, hamam böceği kadar bile hükmü ve değeri olmayan Hüsnüyadis’in torununa karşı yapılacağı iddia edilen düzmece suikast iddiasından sonra, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin başına yine üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı üzerinden geçirilen İKİNCİ üUVAL’dır. Bu kez işin başında ABD’nin Eş Başkan adı altında ülkemizin başına tebelleş ettiği Türk Pasaportlu bir başka yaratık ve şürekası vardır. Emir Küresel Eşkıya’dan gelmiştir. Küresel Eşkıya’nın teknolojisi kullanılarak üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’ndaki bütün bilgisayarlardan bilgiler çekilmiş, işlenmiş ve sonunda da Türkiye’deki veled-i zinaların eline, bulmaları gereken her türlü doküman ve belgenin haritasına kadar her şey verilmiştir. 

Bu operasyon ERGENEKON adı verilen şarlatanlığı ağızlarına-yüzlerine bulaştıranlara verilen ikinci büyük kozdur. 

Bu operasyona Kırma OBAMA’nın Afganistan’da kullanılmak üzere istediği Türk Askeri birlikleri konusunda Türk Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın İTİRAZI ve teklifi REDDETMESİ sonucunda karar verilmiştir. Operasyon için 1999 yılından beri devam eden hazırlıklardan elde edilen tüm bilgilerden, Fettoş’un üzel Harekat’ın çok önemli noktalarına sızan rütbeli-rütbesiz personelinin günlük raporlarından büyük ölçüde faydalanılmıştır. 

Neden? Neden? 

Orgeneral KIVRIKOğLU’ndan bu yana üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı, NATO’nun ve ABD’nin “çantada keklik” gördüğü bir kuvvet olmaktan çıkmış MİLLİ olmuştur. üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı felç edilmeden Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne zarar verebilmek neredeyse imkansızdır. Dahası, üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’nın başına çuval geçirmeden Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’ni dizleri üzerine çökertmek mümkün değildir. Peki komutanlar (!) neden sessiz ya da tepkisiz görünmektedirler? Onun yorumunu sizlere bırakıyorum, buraya yazıp da sizlerin midenizi bulandırmak istemem.

Ancak tezgah çok boyutludur. Armenian and Kurdish Party’nin Yüce Mahkeme’deki en önemli kuklası, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti Anayasası’na aykırı olarak çıkarılan bazı yasaların mahkeme tarafından incelemesini kasıtlı olarak geciktiriyor. O da kendi üzerine düşeni yapıyor. 

Diğer taraftan, olayı “vaka-i adiye”den kabul etmek ve böyle yansıtmak en hafif ifade ile şarlatanlıktır. 

Türk üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’na karşı ilk operasyon Org.üevik BİR denen mezhebi, meşrebi, menşei belirsizin planı ve komutası ile gerçekleşmişti. “Nasıl olur?” demeyin. 28 şUBAT denen şarlatanlığı bambaşka kılıflar altında tezgahlayıp uygulatan bu adam emekli olduktan sonra, Fettoş’un sağ kolu İhsan KALKAVAN’a danışmanlık yapmıştır. Muhtemelen bu görevi de hala sürdürmektedir. 




*KLERANS İHLALLERİ*Türk üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’nda yapılan aramalar esnasında o karargahta olmasına ve üst düzeyde bulunmasına rağmen pek çok rütbelinin Nüfuz Etmesi’ne dahi izin verilmemiş KOZMİK BELGELER’e, hiçbir güvenlik soruşturması yapılmamış savcılar ve hakimler belgelere nüfuz etmiş, belgeler kamerayla da olsa kopyalanmıştır. Bunun anlamı şudur. KLERANS İHLALİ. Yani, KOZMİK BELGELER artık birer paçavradır. Yakılarak yok edilmesi gereken Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin varlığı ve bekası ile ilgili üOK GİZLİ gizlilik derecesine sahip dokümanlardır. Kısaca Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti şu anda savunmasız durumdadır. üünkü üOK GİZLİ planlar, ilgisiz ve yetkisiz kişilerin eline geçmiştir. 

üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı aynı planları sil baştan yapmak zorundadır ve bunun için gereken en az süre 8 aydır. 

Burada kullandığımız KLERANS kavramı, en basit anlamı ile görevli şahısların YETKİ düzeylerini belirleyen GüVENLİK ve YETKİ belgesidir diyebiliriz. Bu belge rütbesi ne olursa olsun birine verilmesi gerekiyorsa, o kişinin yedi ceddi, eşi, çocukları, akrabaları, özel bağlantıları, arkadaşları, eş ve dostları, tarikat ve örgüt bağlantıları oya işler gibi araştırılarak verilmektedir. 

Aramalara sadece bir polisin o da elinde kamera ile sızabilmiş olması belki bir tesellidir. üünkü, bu kez Fettoş’un copları, ERGENEKON sürecinde olduğu gibi neyin savcısı olduğu belli olmayan adama dikte edemeyeceklerdir. Savcı adına atacakları sahte imzalarla arama, tutuklama yapamayacaklar, tahliye isteklerini bürolarında yazıp imzalayıp başvuran müvekkillere RED kararlarını tebliğ edemeyeceklerdir. 

Hatırlar mısınız bilmem, bir ara Armenian and Kurdish Party’in bir kuklası “Ankara’da üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı Karargahı’nın ne işi var diye zırlamıştı.”

İnternet arama motorlarında o tarihe gidin ve bu operasyonun ne zaman başlatıldığını kendi gözlerinizle görün. 


*ATATüRK’n Gençliğe Hitabesi’ndeki şu cümleleri sizlere hatırlatmak isterim:*

_“Cebren ve hile ile aziz vatanın bütün kaleleri zaptedilmiş, bütün tersanelerine girilmiş, bütün orduları dağıtılmış ve memleketin her köşesi bilfiil işgal edilmiş olabilir. Bütün bu şeraitten daha elim ve daha vahim olmak üzere, memleketin dahilinde, iktidara sahip olanlar gaflet ve dalalet ve hatta hıyanet içinde bulunabilirler. Hatta bu iktidar sahipleri, şahsi menfaatlerini, müstevlilerin siyasi emelleriyle tevhid edebilirler.”_

Ama kimse korkuya, umutsuzluğa ve şüpheye kapılmasın, bu savaşı er ya da geç MİLLİ KUVVETLER kazanacaktır. Akılla, bilgiyle, çalışmayla ve davayı şahsi menfaatlerinin üzerinde tutarak. İnançlı olmak lazım, beynimizdeki son hücreyi de bu uğurda kullanmadan ölmek bizlere haramdır. Yani bu uğurda ölürüm diyerek değil, “bu uğurda ceset oluncaya kadar mücadeleye devam ederim, sonra da cesedimi bu davaya veririm” diyerek mücadele edilmelidir



Cem YAREN / 28 Aralık 2009 Pazartesi / cemyaren.blogspot.com

----------


## bozok

*Yoğurt Kabı Değil, NATO Kavgası*

*Hasan Salih Gündüz*
*Açık İstihbarat*
*31.12.2009* 

 

_Komplo ve suikastlar dillere dolanırken kimse yabancı gizli servis operasyonlarından ve ülkemizde cirit atan ajanlarından bahsetmiyor. Onlar sütten çıkmış ak kaşık sanki; bırakın ihtimal dahiline alınmayı, akla dahi getirilmiyorlar._

_Bir süredir bütün şaibeli “olaylar” ve afaki “iddialar” üzel Kuvvetler’e ve Jandarma İstihbarat’a mal edilmeye çalışılıyor._


_Ne zamandan, hangi olaydan beri, hiç düşündünüz mü?..._



Akşam yemeğini yedikten sonra hanım bulaşıkları makineye yerleştirirken ben de kucağımda bilgisayar, haber sitelerini geziyordum. Bir yandan da televizyonda haberleri seyrediyoruz.


Moralim bozuk, kahve keyif vermiyor. Dikkat ediyorum, iyi aile terbiyesi almış eşim bile bir süredir haber izlerken ağzını bozuyor.


Neyse… İşte biz yine bu halet-i ruhiye içindeyken bir anda birbirimize giriverdik. 


Sebep mi?


Yoğurt kabı… Hanım yoğurt mayalayacakmış, ben de niye o kaba değil de buna mayalıyorsun diye, gürledim. Sonra da bir hışımla kalkıp oturma odasına gittim.

Yoğurt kabı yüzünden kavga ettik, inanabiliyor musunuz?


Aslında kavga, yoğurdun hangi tencere ya da kavanoza mayalanması gerektiğiyle ilgili değildi elbet. İkimiz de dolmuştuk, saçma sapan bir sebepten birbirimize patladık.

Evet, mesele yoğurt kabı değil, *“NATO konsepti”* sorunu efendim, bütün kavganın sebebi bu… Türkiye, değişen dünya düzeninde Amerikan çıkarlarını ayakta tutan askeri ve bölgesel güç unsuru olarak inisiyatif alamaz hale getirilmeli, bütün olan biten bunun özeti…


*Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu*’na düzenlenen baskın ve elde edilen çok gizli bilgilerin ne olacağı bazılarını pek ilgilendirmiyor. Onlara göre zaten “derin devlet” tasfiye ediliyor; herkes intikam alıyor. Medya da malzeme bolluğu olduğu için her şeye balıklama atlıyor.


Fakat komplo ve suikastlar dillere dolanırken kimse yabancı gizli servis operasyonlarından ve ülkemizde cirit atan ajanlarından bahsetmiyor. Onlar sütten çıkmış ak kaşık sanki; bırakın ihtimal dahiline alınmayı, akla dahi getirilmiyorlar.

Bir süredir bütün şaibeli “olaylar” ve afaki “iddialar” üzel Kuvvetler’e ve Jandarma İstihbarat’a mal edilmeye çalışılıyor.


Ne zamandan, hangi olaydan beri, hiç düşündünüz mü?...


Sakın ola ki; Milli Mücadele dönemindeki *“Teşkilat-ı Mahsusa”* ve *“Karakol Cemiyeti”* organizasyonlarının devamı niteliğindeki birimlerin bu şekilde bertaraf edilmesi suretiyle, *“olası bir işgale”* direnecek organlar bu deşifrelerle felç edilerek, sonra da *“kangren olmuş, derhal kesile”* emrine bahane yaratılıyor olmasın?...

Sözün tamamı ahmağa söylenir. Siz hala ne denmeye çalışıldığını, bunca zamandır ne yapılmak istendiğini anlamadınız mı?... 




*İpek Topunu Görünce…*


Geçenlerde Bursa’ya gittik. Gezip dolaştık, ecdadın eserlerini ve metfun oldukları yerleri ziyaret ettik, -fiyatını bilmeden- iskender kebabı yiyip ağzımızın payını aldık, sonra tadı kaçan ağzımızı kestane şekeriyle lezzetlendirdik.


Tabii, şehr-i Orhan Gazi’ye yanınızda eşinizle gidince Koza Han’da tarihi ipek çarşısını gezmek farz oluyor. Hanımla hayranlıktan ağzımız açık bir şekilde gezerken, tezgahtarın önümüze açtığı pespembe *“ipek topu”*, aklıma meşhur bir şahsı getirdi.

Hani şu “ümraniye Soruşturması ve Davası” için ilham kaynağı kabul edilen notların sahibi, ipe sapa gelmez zırvalarla TRT şovmeni; anti-sosyal kişilik bozukluğu belirtileri gösteren bir “hizmet eri”, eski gazeteci, eski televizyon programcısı; yeni sahte Haham, son Kanadalı kaçak, *bir iftira balonu*… Kısacası ne idüğü belirsiz bir “tip”…


Evet, Tuncay Güney… Enteresan irtibatları ve şüpheli girişimleri dolayısıyla bir zamanlar MİT’in (cinsel tercihinden ötürü *“İpek”* kod adıyla) izlemeye alıp; hava civa olduğu anlaşılınca peşini bıraktıkları *“kutsal bilgi kaynağınız”* ne zamandır ortada yok, hayırdır?...


Bir dediği bir dediğini tutmayan; aklına eseni, ağzına geleni söyleyen, Yılmaz üzdil’in tabiriyle *“ağız ishali”* olmuş bu şahsı mendil gibi buruşturup bir kenara mı attınız, yoksa derin dondurucuya mı koydunuz?... 


*Netice İtibariyle…*


Hükmetmekle hükümet etmek arasında çok büyük bir fark var, fakat -ne yazık ki- milletimiz bu farkı hala anlayamadı.


Bu yüzden, ne “hoş geldin *yeni yıl*” diyebiliyorum ne de “merhaba *yeni hayat*” narası atabiliyorum.


ünüme gelene *“çok yaşa”* hiç diyemiyorum, demiyorum. Karakterim buna müsait değil, kusura bakmayın


...

----------


## bozok

*Seferberlik Kurulu’ndan üıkacak Paket: “PKK’ya Af”*


*Meyyal Uygur*
*Açık İstihbarat*
*31.12.2009* 


 

Seferberlik Kurulu baskını ve eş zamanlı yapılan KCK operasyonlarının ardından yine bir paket, hem de hayli hacimli bir paketin gelmesine hazırlıklı olalım. Paketle, operasyonların ne alakası mı var? İngiliz Daily Telegraph Gazetesi’nin ifadesiyle değil *“kanadının kırılması”*, TSK’nın boğazı sıkılıyor. Aynı zamanda KCK’ya operasyon düzenlenerek de, birden çok mesaj veriliyor. Mesela Türk Milleti’nde, *“Sadece TSK’nın değil, PKK’nın da üzerine gidiyorlar”* algısı oluşturulup, TSK’ya sahip çıkma adına gösterilecek olası infiallerin önüne geçiliyor.

Türk Milleti’ne yeni yıl için güzel bir hediye paketi müjdelemek isterdim. Maalesef ki, piyango bize değil, yine PKK ve patronlarına vuracak gibi!..


Seferberlik Kurulu baskını ve eş zamanlı yapılan KCK operasyonlarının ardından yine bir paket, hem de hayli hacimli bir paketin gelmesine hazırlıklı olalım. Paketle, operasyonların ne alakası mı var? İngiliz Daily Telegraph Gazetesi’nin ifadesiyle değil *“kanadının kırılması”*, TSK’nın boğazı sıkılıyor. Aynı zamanda KCK’ya operasyon düzenlenerek de, birden çok mesaj veriliyor. Mesela Türk Milleti’nde, *“Sadece TSK’nın değil, PKK’nın da üzerine gidiyorlar”* algısı oluşturulup, TSK’ya sahip çıkma adına gösterilecek olası infiallerin önüne geçiliyor. Asıl adres PKK ve patronlarına da, *“Bakın TSK ile ilgili şikayetlerinizin gereği yapılıyor”* selamı çakılıyor. Bu arada PKK’nın sokakları ele geçirmesine yeni bir vesile yaratıldığından, bir yandan *“açılım”* çıtası yükseltiliyor, öte yandan milletin, *“TSK’nın bile gücü yetmiyor ki, biz ne yapalım?* A*rtık bir anlaşma olsun. Yeter ki analar ağlamasın”* noktasına gelmesi isteniyor. 


Kuruntu, tesadüf veya kurgu, gidişat böyle bir noktaya sürüklendiğimizi gösteriyor. üyleyse önümüze konacak o pakette neler olabilir? İplerin ucundan tutup, tamamen tahmine dayalı bir liste çıkarmak _(can-ı gönülden yanılmaz dileğiyle)_ istiyorum. 


Başbakan Erdoğan ve İçişleri Bakanı Atalay bir süredir, *“açılım”*ın şimdilik Anayasa değişikliği gerektirmeyen adımlarla süreceğini söylüyor ya, mesela adımlardan birincisi şu olabilir: 


PKK’lı belediyelerin yeterince *“hırpalandığı, akıllarının başlarına geldiği”* söylenerek, önceki Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer’in,* “Türkiye’nin üniter yapısını bozuyor”* diye veto ettiği, ümer Dinçer imzalı Kamu Reformu Tasarısı için düğmeye basılır. Orada, birkaç yetki dışında tüm yetkilerin mahalli idarelere devrinin öngörüldüğü malum. Hatta hükümetin gönderdiği taslakta, eğitim bile vardı da, komisyonda kavga dövüş çıkarılmıştı. Yeni Milli Eğitim Bakanı Nimet üubukçu’nun, göreve gelir gelmez, *“eğitimin devri”* konusunda anket yaptırdığı hatırlanırsa, niyetlerin yeniden depreştiği rahatlıkla anlaşılır. 


KCK operasyonu bunu getirdi diyelim, ya TSK operasyonu? *“Nasıl gizli işler çevirdikleri ortalığa saçıldı”* diyorlar, diyecekler*…”Arı kovanına daha fazla çomak sokulmasını”* bekleyenlerin sevinç ve heyecanla karışık, TSK’ya hakaretleri ortada. üyle, *“TSK’ya psikolojik harekat uygulanıyor…TSK niye yatak odasına sahip çıkmıyor”* gibi *“hezeyanlara”* kalkışılmamasını ise bizzat üankaya Köşkü istiyor. DTP’lilere *“hukuk”* sökmüyor, ama Gül, medya destekli başarılı bir takdimle TSK’da olanları, *“hukukun işlemesi…transformasyon”* diye takdim edebiliyor.


O halde, buradan da iki *“adım”* çıkacak demektir. Birincisi TSK İç Hizmet Kanunu’nun 35’inci maddesini değiştirilmesi, yani *“TSK’nın Cumhuriyeti koruma ve kollama görevinin”* ortadan kaldırılması…Zaten Fethullah Gülen Cemaatine bağlı Bugün Gazetesi, daha Kasım ayında, *“Orduyu kışlaya sokacak girişim”* başlığıyla, hukukçuların, Başbakanlık Müsteşarı Efkan Ala’nın talimatıyla 35. maddeyi devre dışı bırakacak bir tasarı için kolları sıvadığını, *“maddenin, ya tamamen iptal edileceğini ya da hukuk dışına tevil edilmeyecek şekilde değiştirileceğini”* haber vermişti!.. 


İkincisi, TCK-318’in iptali olabilir. Bu madde neyi mi düzenliyor; *“Halkı askerlikten soğutma suçunu”*…Diyor ki, *”Halkı, askerlik hizmetinden soğutacak etkinlikte teşvik veya telkinde bulunanlara veya propaganda yapanlara 6 aydan, 2 yıla kadar hapis cezası verilir. Bu fiilin basın ve yayın yoluyla işlenmesi halinde de, cezalar yarı oranında arttırılır*”. O madde orada ama, aylardır TSK yerden yere vuruluyor, neredeyse *“askerliğe hayır”* kampanyaları düzenleniyor…Zaten kağıt üzerinde kalması sağlanmış, bundan sonra kaldırılsa ne olur ki?!..Ondan sonra atış tamamen serbest, vurun askere!.. 


Peki bunlar PKK ve patronlarının *“gönlünü yapmaya”* yeter mi? 



*üzal’dan Miras Kalan Formül* 


*“ücalan özgürleşmeden”* tatmin olmayacaklarını açıklamadılar mı? Ne olacak şimdi? TBMM’den, ücalan’ı da kapsayan bir affın çıkması imkan dahilinde gözükmüyor. Taş atan çocukların arasına sıkıştırılan son teşebbüs de akim kaldı. İyi ama mutlaka bir formül olmalı!.. 


Diyorum ki o formül, üzal’ın son dönemlerinde hazırladığı plan olmasın?!..Hani *“sırdaşı”* Cengiz üandar’ın açıkladığı…Anlattığına göre, *“Bir af çıkartmak, dağdakileri aşağı indirmek gerekiyor”* diyen üzal, şöyle düşünmüş: 


*“Ama lider kadroyu af dışında tutarsak, iş yürümez. Onlara da af çıkartmak mümkün değil. O nedenle, kademeli bir af çıkartmak gerekiyor. Yani haklarında hiçbir takibat bulunmayan dağdakileri, siyasi haklarını derhal kullanacakları biçimde affetmek; Apo ve diğer liderlere de, mesela 5 yıl sonra, bu süre içinde hiçbir suç işlemedikleri takdirde, aynı şekilde aftan yararlanabilecekleri hükmünü getiren kademeli bir af…”* 


Peki üandar’ın ifadesiyle, “*TBMM aynı TBMM iken, hatta üzal kendi partisi ANAP’la bile aynı dalga boyunda değilken”* bu iş nasıl olacakmış? İşte, *“mucizevi”* formülün sırrı burada yatıyor. üzal, “*Bunu Meclis’e sunmadan, bir hükümet kararnamesiyle”* gerçekleştirecekmiş. 



Beşar Esad Biliyor mu? 


İşte burada, üzal’ın işin TSK kısmının nasıl halledileceğini anlatmadan önce bir ara vermem gerekiyor. Erdoğan’ın *“can-ciğer”* dostu haline gelen Suriye Devlet Başkanı Beşar Esad’ın, *“açılım”*ın en hararetli olduğu Kasım ayı başında Ertuğrul üzkök’e söylediklerini hatırlıyor musunuz? 


Esad, *“Dağdan inecek Suriye kökenli PKK’lıları kabul etmeye hazır olduklarını”* açıklamıştı ya, üzkök, *“Eğer gelirlerse, yürürlüğe konulmaya hazır af var mı?”* diye soruyor. Esad da kelimesi kelimesine şu cevabı veriyor: 


*“Af yasal bir ifade, çünkü yargı makamlarının kişiler hakkındaki hükmünü ilgilendiriyor. Yani bizim yargı mekanizmalarımızda devam eden bir süreç yoksa, yasal olarak* _‘aftan’_* söz edemeyiz. Burada masada olan, aftan çok, hukukun dönenleri mahkemeye çıkması gereken insanlar olarak görmemesinin sağlanması. Yani dönerlerse, hukukun dışında kalacaklar.”* 


şu anda bizde *“eve dönüşler”* için izlenen yola ne kadar benziyor değil mi? 


Devam edelim; üzkök, *“Cumhurbaşkanlığı affından bahsediyorsunuz. Yani dönecek PKK mensuplarını, Cumhurbaşkanı yetkilerini kullanarak, affetmeye hazırsınız, doğru mu?”* sorusunu yöneltiyor.Esad, bu defa şunları söylüyor: 


*“Evet, ama söylediğim gibi, ancak mahkemeye çıktıktan sonra af talebinde bulunabilirler. Yargılama olmadan af çıkaramazsınız. Ama mahkemeye çıkmadan serbest kalmalarını sağlarsanız, affa da gerek kalmaz. Bunun için hukuki bir terim olduğunu sanmıyorum. şöyle söyleyeyim; Bu kişilerin suçlu olmadığına dair hükümet tarafından siyasi bir karar alınacak… Biz bunu Suriye’de Müslüman Kardeşler’de yaşadık. Af olmadan geldiler. Onların dönüşüne izin verdik,* _‘Bu geçmişe ait bir sorun. Suçsuz ilan edilmeleri için mahkemeye çıkmaları_ 
_gerekmiyor’_ *dedik. ününüzde iki yol var; Hukuki ve siyasi…”*

Esad’ın, *“önümüzde”* değil de, *“önünüzde”* demesine dikkat!..

Ve hasseten, tam bu günlerde Başbakan Erdoğan’a, Turgut üzal Düşünce ve Hamle Derneği’nce, *“Dünya Barışına Katkı üdülü”* verilmesine de!.. 



üzal’ın TSK’yı İknası


üzal’ın af formülünü, TSK’nın iknasında bırakmıştık, devam edelim. üandar, *“Askerler belki cesur bir adım atılmasını destekleyebilirler. Ne de olsa cephede savaşan onlar. Onlar ikna olursa, hükümete bu yönde bir telkinde bulunabilirler mi, ne dersiniz?”* diye sormuş, üzal da, *“Askerler barışa daha duyarlı, hiç şüphen olmasın”* demiş!..


Yıllardır öyle yapıldı, böyle yapıldı, TSK bir türlü, *“affa ve barışa”* ikna edilemedi!..Seferberlik Kurulu operasyonu, *“ikna*”nın yeni ve belki de son adımı olamaz mı? 


Dilerim bu tahminlerimde yanılırım. Ancak belli ki birileri TSK’yı, Türkiye’de konuşlanmış, sadece onlara hizmet veren bir NATO veya Pentagon şubesi haline getirmeye kararlı!..



...

----------


## bozok

*AHMET HAKAN ERGENEKONCU OLDU*



*03.01.2010*

*Ahmet Hakan geçtiğimiz gün köşesinde kullandığı bir cümleden dolayı ‘Ergenekoncu’ diye nitelendirildiğini yazdı.*



*İşte buradan yola çıkarak neden ‘Ergenekoncu’ olduğunu yazan Ahmet Hakan’ın yazısı:*


“*“ERGENEKON” diye masalsı bir şey yarattılar, azıcık inançsızlık gösteren herkesi “Ergenekoncu” diye yaftalıyorlar...* 

*Aynen böyle yazmıştım geçen gün...*

Daha bu cümlenin mürekkebi kurumadan...

Sırf bu cümleyi yazdım diye...

Bana da “Ergenekoncu” demesinler mi?

Sindirir mi beni bu türden yaftalamalar? Tabii ki hayır!

* * *

İşte haykırıyorum:

Eğer Ergenekon, yakın tarihin bütün pisliklerini dolduracağınız bir sandık ise...
Ben bir Ergenekoncuyum...

Eğer Ergenekon, elinizde sağa sola kara çalma aracı haline geldiyse... 
Ben bir Ergenekoncuyum...

Eğer Ergenekon, Yalçın Küçük gibi bir adamın liderliğindeki örgütlenme ise... 
Ben bir Ergenekoncuyum...

Eğer Ergenekon, muhalif sindirmek için bin yıl sürecek bir sürece dönüştü ise... 
Ben bir Ergenekoncuyum...

Eğer Ergenekon, polisi güçlendirip askeri zayıflatmak amacıyla kullandığınız bir araç ise...
Ben bir Ergenekoncuyum...

Eğer Ergenekon, binlerce sayfalık, özensiz, çelişkilerle dolu, özel hayat dedikodularıyla dolu iddianame ise...
Ben bir Ergenekoncuyum...

Eğer Ergenekon, beni bile susturmanın, sindirmenin, korkutmanın aracı haline geldi ise...
Ben bir Ergenekoncuyum...

* * *

Hiç çekinmeyin...

Yazın üç sütun üstüne kapkara haykıran puntolarla:

Ahmet Hakan Ergenekonculuk yapmaya devam ediyor hala..."




*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*TELEFON DİNLEME KANUNU HüKüMETE Hİü GELMEDİ*



*Abdülatif şener'den ses getirecek iddia*

*02.01.2010* 



Eski Devlet Bakanı Abdülatif şener Vatan Gazetesi'ne önemli açıklamalarda bulundu.

şener, yargıdaki çifte standardı şu şekilde eleştirdi: 

_"Benzer konularda yargının farklı fotoğrafları var. ürneğin Ergenekon davasıyla ilgili verdiği fotoğraf farklı, Deniz Feneri’yle ilgili verdiği fotoğraf farklı. Birinde dava, her gün dışarıya bilgi sızdırılarak, spekülasyonlar üretilerek, tedirginlikler yayılarak sürdürülüyor. Diğeri ise hiçbir bilginin sızmadığı, tamamen kapalı bir halde. Bir başbakan yardımcısına suikast girişimi çok ciddi bir iddiadır. üstelik Genelkurmay’ın, “Böyle bir şey yok. İstihbaratı değerlendiren subaylar oradaydı” açıklaması var. Buna rağmen arama yapılıyor."_

şener, TSK'ya yapılan saldırılar ile Kürt açılımının eş zamanlı olmasını da şüphe ile karşıladığını söyledi. şener şöyle konuştu:

_"TSK hırpalanıyor. Bir yandan siyaset, bir yandan yargı süreçleri altında prestiji tahrip ediliyor. Diğer taraftan PKK ile yumuşayan bir süreç ve sonra açılım var. Böyle bir durumda “Acaba ikisi birbirine bağlantılı mı” diye soruyor insan."_

Abdülatif şener kurumlar arasında uyum vardır diyen başbakanın halkı aptal yerine koyduğunu söyledi. şener şöyle konuştu: 

_"Yargı, siyaset kendi içinde birbirine girmiş, üniversiteler ayrışmış, güvenlik birimleri içinde güvensizlik ve ayrışma var. Bütün kurumların birbirine karşı duyduğu güvensizlik ve çatışma ortamı var. Ve hala Başbakan, “Kurumlar işbirliği içindedir”_ *diyor.* _Bu söyleyebilmek için herkesi aptal yerine koymak lazım. Kimse aptal değil. Türkiye’de korkunç bir dağınıklık var ve bu ülkenin dışardan yönetilmesine açık bir zemin oluşturmuştur. Buna bakınca “Ne oluyor” sorusunu ister istemez soruyorsunuz."_

Abdülatif şener röportajda önemli bir iddiada da bulundu. şener'in iddiasına göre 2005'de çıkan telefon dinlemelere ilişkin kanun bakanlar kurulunda konuşulmadan mecliste kabul edildi. şener o dönem kabinede olduğunu hatırlatarak şunları söyledi: 

_"O kadar çok sızıntı oldu ki. Türkiye’deki insanların çoğunluğu dinlendiğine inanmaya başladı. Yargı kararlarına da girmiştir ki yasal dinleme yetkisine sahip birimler bile yasadışı dinlemeler yapıyor._

_Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı’na bakalım. Kurumun kanunu 2005’te çıkarılmıştır. O dönemde ben hükümetteydim. Konunun Bakanlar Kurulu’nda konuşulduğunu hiç hatırlamıyorum. Yani TİB’le ilgili tasarı hükümetten Meclis’e gitmedi."_

Abdülatif şener TİB'de bugüne kadar denetiminin yapılmadığını ve TİB'in yapısının orduyu da dnleyebilecek şekilde organize edildiğini iddia etti: "Kanunu incelediğinizde o dönem kadar olan jandarma, emniyet ve MİT’in dinlemelerini de koordine eden bir kurum olarak kuruluyor. Yani dinleyenleri de dinleyebilecek bir kurum kuruluyor. _’Başkanı başbakan atar, kurumun denetimini de Başbakan istediği kişilere yaptırır deniliyor. Oysa Türkiye denetim konusunda çok yerleşik geleneklere sahiptir. üstelik Başbakanın hangi kuruma denetim yaptıracağı da söylenmiyor. Başkanı kendisi atıyor, denetimi istediği kişilere yaptırıyor._

_Sonra orada kadro kuruldu. Böyle bir yapıya alınan tüm personelin Başbakan’ın inisiyatifiyle alındığı rahatlıkla söyleyebiliriz. Daha sonra Anayasa Mahkemesi, başkan ataması ve denetimi başbakanın yaptıracağıyla ilgili maddeleri iptal etti. Buna rağmen başkan hala yerindedir. Kurulduğu günden beri de hiç denetim yapılmamıştır. üünkü Başbakan kurduğu bir birimi denetleme ihtiyacını henüz hissetmemiştir._

Abdülatif şener AKP'yi tanıyan bir isim olarak AKP içinde ciddi rahatsızlıkların olduğunu iddia etti: 

_“ülke nasıl bir alabora ortamı yaşıyorsa, bu ortamının mimarı olan iktidar partisinin içinde de, yönetime, başbakana karşı rahatsızlık olması doğaldır. Gördüğümüz kadarıyla hem teşkilatlar hem de TBMM grubunda büyük rahatsızlıklar var. Bu rahatsızlıkların nasıl bir gelişme göstereceğini ilerde göreceğiz.”_

şener'in iddiaları çok ses getirecek gibi görünüyor.



*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*6 Soruda Suikast Yalanı*

*Günlerdir sürdürülen Suikast Yalanı bir süre daha ülkenin gündemini oluşturacak gibi. Doğal olarak akla saçmalıklar geliyor. İşte o saçmalıklar.*


*04 Ocak 2010 Pazartesi 00:09 / bhaber.net*

 


Arınç'ın evinin bulunduğu sokakta 19 Aralık'ta Ankara Seferberlik Başkanlığı'nda görevli iki subayın yakalanmasıyla başlatılan üukurambar soruşturmasında gözaltına alınan subaylar ile ilgili olarak bir çok iddia ortaya atıldı. Soruşturma aşamasında basına sızan iddialar ile subayların savcılıkta ve mahkemede verdikleri belirtilen ifadeler arasında büyük farklar var. Subayların yakalandıkları yerde Arınç için bulunduğu iddiasına karşın subaylar da sorgularında, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın yaptığı açıklamada yeralan “Köstebek zanlısı hakkında bilgi topluyorlardı” görüşüne paralel ifadeler kullandılar. Subaylar, savcılara ve hakime izlenen subayın ismini verince Genelkurmay, dün söz konusu zanlının bilgi sızdırdığına dair bir bulguya rastlanmadığını duyurdu. 

Arınç'ın *üukurambar"*daki evi yakınlarında, bir ihbar üzerine Albay E.Y.B. ve Binbaşı İ.G.'nin yakalanması sonrasındaki süreçte 25 Aralık'ta gözaltına alınıp savcılıkta sorgulanan Seferberlik Ankara Bölge Başkanlığı personeliyle ilgili ortaya atılan iddialar ve askerlerin bu iddialara verdikleri yanıtlar şöyle: 


*"Arınç'ı değil bir albayı izliyorduk"* 

İddia: “Arınç'ı izliyorlardı. 

*Yanıt:* Genelkurmay, iki subayın bilgi sızdırdığından şüphelenilen bir askeri personel hakkında bilgi topladığını açıklamıştı. Zanlı askerler de 1 yıldan beri izledikleri kıdemli kurmay albay ..'ı izlediklerini, olay günü de saat 14.00"e kadar söz konusu izlemeyi sürdürdüklerini söylediler. Albay EYB şunları söyledi: _“1 yıl bu görevi devam ettirdik. Ama bilgi sızdırdığını tespit edemedik. Görevin sonlandırılması için arkadaşlarımızla konuştuk. Teklifimizi Y. albaya ilettik. Temmuz ayıydı. Y. albay da kabul etti. Ekim ayına kadar bu izlemeye son verdik. Ekim ayında üstlerinden aldığı emir gereğince Y. yeniden göreve devam edeceğimizi söyledi.”_ 

Albay E.Y.B. sözlerinin doğruluğunu kanıtlamak için zanlı albayı o gün AnkaMall AVM"nde de izlediklerini anlattı ve iki delil önerdi: AVM'nin güvenlik kamerası kayıtlarına bakılsın. Zanlı asker ile kendi telefonlarının baz istasyonları kayıtlarına bakılsın. 

Seferberlik Bölge Başkanı Albay Y.A. da savunmasında, zanlı personeli izleme emrini üst komutanlardan aldığını binbaşı ve albaya da kendisinin verdiğini söyledi. Albay Y.A.'ya göre izlenen albay, subayların yakalandığı yerin çaprazında oturuyor. 

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı da dünkü açıklamasında, izlenen albayın bilgi sızdırdığına dair herhangi bir bulguya ulaşılamadığını bildirdi. 


*"Krokiyi cebime polis koydu"* 

2) İddia: Yakalanan Albay E.Y.B, cebinden Arınç"ın apartmamının krokisi olan kağıdı çıkarıp yutmaya çalıştı. Polis bunu engelleyerek pusulaya el koydu. 

*Yanıt:* Albay E.Y.B. Ankara 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki savunmasında bunun gerçek dışı olduğunu iddia etti ve şunları anlattı: 

_“Olay yerinde başım üşüdüğümden montumun yan cebinden beremi çıkarmak istedim. Beremi alırken bir not yere düştü. Hava karanlık olduğundan kağıtta ne yazdığını göremedim. Ben eğilirken, polis de benimle birlikte eğildi. Yerden kağıdı alıp notu da polise gösterdim. Elim cebimdeyken, elimi çıkarttığımda kağıt da elimdeydi. Bu arada su içmek için şişenin kapağını açtım. Kapakla kağıt sağ elimdeydi. Polis "aç elini" dedi. "Yutacak" diyerek üzerime atladılar. Bulunan pusula bana ait değildir. Kime ait olduğunu da bilmiyorum. Montumun sağ yan cebine nasıl girdiğini bilmiyorum. O ana kadar üzerimde böyle bir not yoktu. Polisler bizi arabadan çıkarttığında, ellerimi arkadan kelepçelediler. O anda üst araması da yaptılar. Kanaatimce polisler ihbarın devamında soruşturmayı derinleştirebilmek için cebime bunu koydular. Bir yıldır bu bölgede görev yapıyorum, aynı kişiyi izliyorum. Evini de biliyorum. Böyle bir adresi taşımama gerek yok. Pusuladaki adreste kimin oturduğunu ve adresin neresi olduğunu bilmiyorum.”_ 

Binbaşı İ.G. de olaya ilişkin olarak şu ifadeyi verdi: 

_“Merkez Komutanlığı'nda görevli albay gelmeden önce polisler E. albayın elini tuttular. Elinde bir şey var diye birisi bağırdı. Elini açıp bir şey aldılar. Albay bu şeyi yemeye çalışmadı. Olay yerinde gözaltında tutulurken bindirildiğimiz minibüste şoför mahalindeki polis araçtan inince, tutanak tutmak üzere getirilen kağıtların altına baktım ve Albay E.Y.B.'den çıktığı söylenen adresin aynısının bir A5 kağıda yazılı olduğunu gördüm. Alt tarafında dairesel şekilde karalamalar vardı. Tutanak tutulurken bu adresin, minibüs içerisinde bulunan tutanak kağıtlarının altında yazılı olduğunu söylemeyi aklıma getiremedim. "_


*"Basın kartı maçlar içindi"* 

3) İddia: Albayda sahte basın kartı vardı 

*Yanıt:* Kartı kayınbiraderimden 15 yıl önce maçlara serbest girebilmek için aldım. Ama hiç kullanmadım. Cüzdanımda olduğunu bile unutmuştum. 

4) İddia: Araçtan bazı bakanların ve TBMM Başkanı'nın evlerinin bulunduğu Dikmen Cevizlidere Caddesi'ni gösteren kroki çıktı. 

*Yanıt:* Albay E.Y.B ifadesinde şunları söyledi: 

_"Krokiden, aramaya kadar haberim olmadı. Bilgisayar tamiri için Astsubay M.U.'nun askere (er S.T.) çizdiği kroki olduğunu öğrendim."_

Seferberlik Bölge Başkanı Albay Y.A.'nın krokiye ilişkin söyledikleri de şöyle: 

_“Araçtaki krokiyi uzaktan gördüm. Araştırdığıma göre, astsubayımız M.U. çizmiştir. Bozulan bilgisayar yazıcısını tamir için askere vermek amacıyla çizmiştir. Krokiye rağmen asker, HP bilgisayar tamir yerini bulamamıştır. Yardım aldığı polisin tarifi üzerine bulmuştur. Bu olay 2 ay önce gerçekleşmiştir. (Radikal'in notu: HP'nin yetkili servisi, Dikmen'deki anacaddelerden birinde bulunmaktadır.)”_ 

*Gül hakkındaki not oğlumun* 
5) Albayın ajandasında Ergun Poyraz"ın* "Musa"nın üocukları"* kitabından Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül hakkında alıntılar vardı. 

*Yanıt:* Ajandamda Abdullah Gül ile başlayan yazı bana ait değildir. Oğluma aittir. Oğlum 16 yaşındadır. Musa'nın Gülü ve Musa'nın üocukları (Ergenekon zanlısı Ergun Poyraz'ın) kitabından bana özet çıkardığını söylemiştir. Zaten hepsi 1 sayfadır. 


*İmha 15 günde bir yapılır* 

6) Er S.T. babasıyla telefon görüşmesinde “Delilleri yakıyoruz” dedi. 

*Yanıt:* Albay E.Y.B., _“Evrak imha işlemine katılmadım. Evrak imha edildiğini biliyorum. Bunlar emirle yapılmaktadır”_ dedi. Seferberlik Bölge Başkanı Albay Y.A. da zaman zaman, kozmik evrakların imhası için emir geldiğini, imha işleminin hangi prosedürle yapıldığını anlattı ve_ “Söylenildiği gibi, bu işi erler yapamaz. Ama erler imha işlemini görmektedir. 10-15 günde bir bu işlem yapılır. Son imha işlemini, olayın olduğu cuma günü değil, önceki cuma yaptık”_ dedi. 

*Bu da savunmanın iddiası: İhbar ABD"den* 
Savunma avukatları, soruşturmaya dayanak yapılan ihbar numarasının 123 06 06 olduğunu, bunun ihbarın ABD'den yapıldığını gösterdiğini, ABD'den subayların kullandığı araçların plakasının bile verildiğini ifade etti. Avukatlar, ihbarın 155'e değil, TEM şubeye yapılmasına da dikkati çekti. 



(Radikal)

----------


## bozok

*Genelkurmay'ın talebine ret!* 

*04.01.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



*Genelkurmay'ın Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu'ndaki aramaların durdurulması talebini mahkeme reddetti.*


Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Hukuk Müşavirliği 31 Aralık’ta özel ulak ile gönderdiği dilekçede, Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Nöbetçi Hakimi Kadir Kayan’ın, Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’ın bulunduğu semtte iki subayın yakalanmasının ardından kozmik odalarda yaptığı aramanın durdurulması ve belgelerin imha edilmesi istenmişti. 

Dilekçede, *“devlet sırrı”* niteliğindeki bilgi ve belgelerin yazıldığı tutanağın hemen imha edilmesi gerektiği savunulmuştu.

Genelkurmay'ın dilekçesi Ankara 12'inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde değerlendirildi.

Mahkeme, talebin reddine karar verdi.


*ARAMALAR SüRECEK Mİ?*

Bu arada, Hakim Kadir Kayan tarafından 3 Ocak'ta Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu'nda 6. kez başlatılan aramanın aynı gün geç saatlerde tamamlandığı belirtildi.

Aramaların yeniden başlayıp başlamayacağı henüz bilinmiyor.


...

----------


## bozok

*Yeter artık ama!* 



Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç, *“Az konuşmak hayırlı olur. Bırakalım savcıyı, hakimi, kendi soruşturmalarını yapsınlar”* dedikten sonra şu açıklamaları yaptı: 


*“Türkiye’de buna benzer o kadar olay yaşandı ki, (Hakim Kadir Kayan’ı takip ettikleri öne sürülen araçlar hakkında konuşuyor) artık hangisinin toplumda paranoya yarattığını seçmek mümkün olmuyor. İki sivil araçtaki kişiler sivil giyimli asker. Yazılan haberlerin hepsinde müşterek olan konu şudur ki, sivil arabalarda asker kişiler var ama sivil kıyafetliler. Askeri kurumları içerisinde sivil işlerle görevlendirildikleri anlaşılıyor. Yani, birisinin teknisyen, birisinin sebze alımı için dışarı çıkmış bir kişi olması ne kadar önemlidir? Yaptıkları işler nedir, ne değildir, bunlar çok önemli şeyler değil. Hakimin kendi isteğiyle, kendisini takip ettiği öne sürülen iki araç durdurularak ve arama yapılarak bir sonuç ortaya çıkarılmaya çalışılıyorsa, bu araştırmaya yapanlar neticeyi de açıklarlar. Orada ortaya çıkan kişilerin sivil kıyafetle ama asker kişiler oldukları söyleniyor.”*


Bu sözlerin neresinde *“az konuşmak”*, neresinde hakimin, savcının işine karışmamak var, siz karar verin…


Star gazetesinin dünkü haberi: 


*“Cuma günü imza karşılığı teslim edilen büyük boy bir zarf açan 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Hakimi Kadir Kayan’ın koruma polisleri tehdit mektubuyla karşılaştı. Kayan’ın ismine gönderilen tehdit mektubunun “Son uyarı” ile başladığı, ekinde de çeşitli gazete ve dergilerden kesilmiş ölü insan fotoğrafları ve haberleri bulunduğu öğrenildi. Mektubu getiren kurye, koruma polisleri tarafından yakalanırken, Terörle Mücadele ekipleri zarfı M.ü. adlı kişinin gönderdiğini tespit etti. M.ü. gözaltına alınarak sorguya alındı. Yapılan araştırmada, M.ü’nin VKGB’nin istihbarat toplama birimi DSS üzel Büro adlı oluşumunun ‘İstihbarat Grup Yöneticisi’ olarak bilinen Ergenekon sanığı Erkut Ersoy ile irtibatının bulunduğu tespit edildi. M.ü’nin ayrıca Ergenekon sanıklarının avukatı Dursun Yassıkaya ile bazı görüşmelerinin olduğu ve yine Ergenekon sanığı İsmail Yıldız’ın telefon defterinde de Mü’nin kayıtlı olduğu bildirildi.”*


Terörle Mücadele ekipleri zarfı göndereni *“şak”* diye yakalıyor ve o kişi de kaçınılmaz olarak *“Ergenekonla bağlantılı”* çıkıyor. Zarfın üstüne gerçek adını ve adresini yazmış olmalı ki bu kadar çabuk yakalanabildi!


şu da Yeni şafak gazetesinin dünkü manşeti: 


*“Savcı kartuş ifadesini derin incelemeye aldı. Bülent Arınç'a suikast soruşturmasında ele geçirilen krokide yer alan kartuşçu incelemeye alınıyor. İfadeleri şüpheli bulan Savcı Mustafa Bilgili'nin bilgisayar kartuşçusunun ifadesine başvuracağı öğrenildi. Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç'a yönelik suikast iddiaları üzerine başlatılan soruşturma kapsamında alınan ifadeleri şüpheli bulan savcılığın, yerinde keşif yapmaya hazırlandığı belirtildi. Soruşturmayı yürüten savcı Mustafa Bilgili, Albay Erkan Y.B'nin ifadesinde söylediği, “Krokiyi Astsubay M.U, kartuş alacak er için çizdi” ifadesiyle yetinmiyor. Olayda en çok tartışma konusu olan, TBMM Başkanı Mehmet Ali şahin ile iki bakanın evinin bulunduğu caddeleri gösteren krokiyle ilgili araştırmalarını sürdüren Bilgili'nin, askerlerin verdikleri ifadelerin doğruluğunu kontrol için üukurambar ve Cevizlidere mevkiinde keşif çalışması da yapabileceği öne sürüldü.”*


üğrenildi, belirtildi, öne sürüldü…


*Kim “belirtti”, kim “öne sürdü”?*


Haberde bu sorunun cevabı yok. Gazete adeta kendisini savcının yerine koymuş, *“Ben olsam şöyle yapardım”* diye akıl veriyor. Madem illa maksatlı, taraflı haber yapacaksınız, insan hiç değilse bunları bir emekli savcıya, polis müdürüne falan söyletir. Gazetecilik namına bu kadarına bile zahmet etmiyorlar, kamuoyunu ne verirsen yutacak koyun sürüsü zannediyorlar.


Star gazetesinin geçen yılki *“Ankara’yı sarsan söylenti”* manşeti çok tartışılmıştı. *“Doğrulatamadığın bir söylentiyse neden manşete taşıyorsun?”* diye soranlar olmuştu. Kendi kendilerine *“söylenti”* icat edip sonra bunu manşet yapıyorlar, kendi kendilerine *“öne sürüp”* hakime, savcıya mal ediyorlar, kendi kendilerine *“belirtip”* gizli kaynaklardan haber almış pozu yapıyorlar.


*Yeter artık, bu kadarı da fazla!*





yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com / 04.01.2010

----------


## bozok

*İbrahim Fırtına 10 saat sorgulanmış* 

*04.01.2010 - 15:38 / VATAN GZT.*



*Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında ifade veren eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı İbrahim Fırtına'nın sorgu tutanakları basına sızdı.*

Fırtına'nın 10 saat süreyle darbe iddialarına ilişkin sorgulandığı ortaya çıktı. 5 Aralık'ta adliyeye gelen eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı İbrahim Fırtına’ya darbe iddialarıyla ilgili 131 soru sorulduğu ve bu soruların büyük bölümünün, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı üzden ürnek'e ait olduğu öne sürülen günlüklerden hazırlandığı öğrenildi.

İfadelerinde zaman zaman sertleştiği belli olan Fırtına'nın, *"Lanetliyorum, reddediyorum"* gibi sözcükler kullandığı, Kıbrıs’la ilgili bir soruya ise savcıları* "Devlet sırrı"* konusunda uyardığı ortaya çıktı.

İbrahim Fırtına *35 sayfalık* ifadesine darbe günlüklerinin gerçekleğinden duyduğu endişeyi dile getirdi.

Günlüğün eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı üzden ürnek, tarafından yalanlandığına belirten Fırtına,_ "Bir darbe suçlaması kapsamı içerisinde bana soru yöneltilmesini üzüntü ile karşılıyorum ve reddediyorum"_ dedi.

*"Sarıkız", "Ayışığı", "Yakamoz"* ve* "Eldiven"* isimli darbe planlarını emekli olduktan sonra basından duyduğunu anlatan Fırtına _"Görev yaptığım dönem içerisinde Cumhuriyetçi üalışma Grubu’ndan haberim yoktur. Emekli olduktan sonra şener Eruygur ile bir iki kez sosyal ortamlarda bir araya geldim. Böyle bir çalışma yapmış olmasına ihtimal vermiyorum"_ ifadesini kullandı.


*DENKTAş’A YAZILAN MEKTUP*

Fırtına, şener Eruygur'un dönemin KKTC Cumhurbaşkanı Rauf Denktaş'a yazdığı ileri sürülen mektupla ilgisi olup olmadığını soran savcıya itiraz edip, bir de devlet sırrı uyarısında bulunduğu öğrenildi.

Fırtına, bu konuyla ilgili_ “Annan Planı’na karşı yavru vatanın sokağa dökülmesi, Türkiye’de tepki gösterilmesi iddialarına ilişkin olarak 2 noktada itirazım var. Birincisi doğru olmayan bu iddialar uluslararası boyutta tartışmaya yol açar. Bu husus iddianamede yer almasın ya da örtülü olarak kullanılsın. İkinci itirazım, bu iddia öncekilerde olduğu gibi ülkenin birlik ve dirliğine, yavru vatanda oluşabilecek çözümlere dinamit koyucu ve başkalarına istismar etme fırsatını veren yanlış bir kurgudur”_ cevabını verdi.

İbrahim Fırtına,* "Ayışığı"* darbe planında geçen 22 Eylül 2003'deki toplantıda, eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök'e hitaben *"Ya sen çekil ya da biz çekileceğiz"* şeklinde notun verilmediğini ifade etti.

Fırtına, konuyla ilgili şunları söyledi: 

_"Notun tarihi üzden ürnek ve benim göreve başladığımız ilk aydır. Belki ilk kez bir toplantıda bir araya gelen kişilerin önceden planlayarak sarfedeceği sözler değildir. İlk ay zaten nezaket ziyaretleriyle iade-i ziyaretlerle geçen dönemdir. Bu işlere girişmek, kanunlara, nizamlara devlete aykırılıktır kabul etmiyorum. Ayrıca Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın mektup yoluyla istifaya davet edildiği yönünde kendisinden birşey duymadım."_ 

Mektupta TSK'nın protokol kurallarının ihlal edilmiş olduğuna da dikkat çeken Fırtına_ "Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’ndan önce yazılmış. Böyle bir yanlışı şener Eruygur’un yapacağına ihtimal vermiyorum. Bu nedenle yazının şener Paşa'ya ait olmadığını, bir kurgu olduğunu düşünüyorum”_ dedi.


*SEZER’İN GüREV SüRESİ* 

Hilafetin ilgasıyla ilgili 3 Mart 2004’te toplantıda AKP'den milletvekili kopartılması, Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer'in görev süresinin uzatılması konuşuldu mu diye soruldu.

İbrahim Fırtına _"O toplantıya katılmadım. Ben o toplantı sırasında görev gereği Ankara dışındaydım”_ cevabını verdi.

Fırtına, Cumhurbaşkanı Sezer’in görevini sürdürmesi için ne gibi görüşmelerde bulunduğu, Sezer ile görüşmeleri kim ya da kimler gerçekleştiriyordu sorusuna ise _"Bu ifade Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ni ve TSK'nın, birliğini tahrip etmek amaçlı bir kötü niyet beyanıdır, lanetliyorum"_ diyerek yanıtladı.


*KOü, DOğAN VE AKüAKOCA SORUSU*

Savcıların İbrahim Fırtına’ya ayrıca işadamları Rahmi Koç, Aydın Doğan ve Engin Akçakoca’yı tanıyıp tanımadığını sorduğu öğrenildi.

Fırtına, bu soru üzerine Koç’u sanayici olması nedeniyle tanıdığı Doğan ve Akçakoca’yla ise tanışmadığını söyledi.




(ERDOğAN DURNA NTV)

----------


## bozok

*TSK ABD’NİN SALDIRISI ALTINDA*



*04.01.2010 13:08*


üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’na bağlı Ankara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’na yapılan baskında gözaltına alınan 8 subay, kamuoyuna da yansıdığı gibi* “silahlı örgüt kurmak”* ile suçlandı. Bu durumda en yüksek rütbelisi Albay olan 8 subaya silah temin edenler ve başkentin göbeğinde 8 subayı bir devlet kurumunda çalıştıranlar da, yardım ve yataklık ile suçlanmalı! şaka bir yana, TSK’yı silahlı örgüt olmakla suçlamak ile Mustafa Kemal Atatürk’ü Ergenekon’un 1 Numarası ilan etmeye yeltenmek arasında ince bir çizgi kaldı; yakında Ergenekon’un ilk faaliyetinin de Kurtuluş Savaşı olduğunu söyleyeceklerdir!

Meselenin trajikomik yanını bırakıp, öze dönelim.

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ilk olarak; Anakara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’nda yapılan aramanın *“tamamen yasal çerçeve kapsamında yürütülmekte”* olduğunu açıklamıştı. Hatta aramanın Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Başbuğ’un Başbakan Erdoğan’la görüşmesinin arkasından gelmesi, pek çok kesimde *“uzlaşma”* yorumlarına yol açmıştı. Nitekim AKP’li Bakan Ertuğrul Günay, -tekzip edilmeyen konuşmasında- aramalarda Org. Başbuğ’un izni olduğunu açıkça ifade etti: 

_“Genelkurmay Başkanı ile Başbakan saatlerce konuştuktan sonra ‘gidin burada arama yapın’ kararı alınıyorsa, ‘Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu’nun bulunduğu binanın müze olmasına doğru emin adımlarla ilerliyoruz’ diye düşünüyorum. Allah bana bugünü de gösterdi”._ (Akşam, 31 Aralık 2009).

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Hukuk Başmüşavirliği’nin 31 Aralık akşamı özel bir ulak ile mahkeme başkanlığına gönderdiği dilekçede ise belgelerin imha edilmesi istendi. Dilekçede ayrıca; *“aramalarda hukuki uygulamanın dışına çıkıldığı”* savunuluyordu! (Hürriyet, 1 Ocak 2009) 

Bu saldırıların *“hukuka güveniyoruz”* ya da *“hukukun içinde kalınsın”* açıklamalarıyla son bulmayacağı ortada! üünkü saldırı, kaynağını zaten hukuksuzluktan almaktadır! Kaldı ki; bir işlemin yasal olması başka, hukuki olması başkadır!

İntihar eden Deniz Yarbay Ali Tatar son mektubunda komutanlarına nasıl seslenmişti: 

_“Hukuksuzluk sürecine hukuk adına saygı gösterilemez. İçim buruk, bana bu oyunu oynayanlara ve sahip çıkmayanlara kırgınım. Yaşadığım bu hukuksuzluk sonucu o deliğe bir daha girmektense mezara girmeyi tercih ederim. şunu bilin ki, en küçük suçu günahı olmayan ben, yapılan bu hukuksuzluğa isyan ve bu karanlığa bir nebze ışık olabilmek için hayatıma son veriyorum”._

şehit Yarbay Tatar’ın da belirttiği gibi, hukuka saygı değil, hukuksuzluğa isyan zamanıdır.

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri kendisine yönelik sistematik saldırılar karşısında günden güne mevziler kaybediyor. *“Teğmenlerin Amirallere suikast yapacağı yalanıyla”* ve *“Kafes Eylem Planı”*yla Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı;* “Kayseri Operasyonlarıyla”* Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı; *“Karargah Evleri yalanıyla”* Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı; *“İrticaya Karşı Eylem Planı”*yla Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ve son olarak *“Arınç’a suikast yalanıyla”* üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı saldırı altındadır!

En başından söylediğimiz gibi Ergenekon tertibinin merkezinde Türk Ordusu var çünkü TSK, ABD’nin *“Türkiye himayesinde Kürdistan Planı”*na fiziki olarak direnebilecek (ve de direnen) yegane kuvvet! Bu yüzden hem bölünmeye zorlanıyor hem de millet-ordu birliği zayıflatılmaya çalışılıyor.

Meselenin *“Kürt Açılımı”*yla doğrudan ilgili olduğunu, ABD’nin Kürt raporları hazırlattığı uzmanı Henry Barkey de artık açıktan ifade ediyor. Ne diyor Barkey Hürriyet Gazetesi’ne verdiği röportajda: 

_“Irak’ın federe yapısı çok önemli ABD için. Türkiye’nin yeni Irak ve Kuzey Irak politikası Amerika’da çok hoş bir sürpriz olarak karşılandı. Zira bu değişime kadar Washington Ankara’yı bu konuda bir problem olarak görüyordu. (…) Eğer Ankara-Erbil hattı eskisi kadar yüksek tansiyonlu olsaydı, yani her an ikisi arasındaki ihtilafın sıcak çatışmalara gitme potansiyeli olsaydı, ABD’nin işi çok zor olurdu. Kuzey Irak’ta asker bırakmak düşüncesiyle karşı karşıya gelecekti. üünkü o zaman Kuzey Irak’taki Kürtlere ne gibi bir güvence verilecekti? Onların Bağdat hükümetine hiç güveni olmadığının altını çizmek lazım. (…) Açılımdan dönüş çok pahalıya mal olur. Ayrıca AKP için de bu noktadan U dönüşü yapması büyük hezimet olur. Seçimlerde ağır fatura öder. Hükümet bu kez Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın desteğini de almışken dönmemeli”._ (Hürriyet, 2 Ocak 2010)


Tehdidin kaynağı çırılçıplak ortadadır! 

Tehdidin kaynağı ABD’dir!



*Mehmet Ali Güller*
*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Albay üiçek'ten TRT'ye suç duyurusu!* 


*05.01.2010 / AA / VATAN GZT.* 


*“İrticayla mücadele eylem planı”* başlıklı belgede imzası bulunduğu iddia edilen Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, TRT-2 televizyon kanalında yayınlanan haberlerde* “onur, şeref ve saygınlığının rencide edildiği”* iddiasıyla suç duyurusunda bulundu.

üiçek'in avukatı Mustafa üevik tarafından hazırlanan suç duyurusu dilekçesinde, 11 Kasım 2009 tarihinde, Dursun üiçek'in İstanbul'da Cumhuriyet Savcılarınca yapılan sorgusu devam ederken, TRT-2 televizyon kanalındaki alt yazıda* “Albay Dursun üiçek, tutuklanması talebi ile mahkemeye sevk edildi”* şeklinde haberin yayınlandığı öne sürüldü._ “Kesinleşmemiş mahkeme kararları hakkında lehte ve aleyhte mütalaa yayınlamanın yasaklandığı, yasağın zaman ve konu itibariyle sınırlandığı”_ ifade edilen dilekçede, kanunun yargıyı etkileyici yayın yapmayı suç saydığı ifade edildi.

Dilekçede, TRT-2'de 10 Aralık 2009 tarihindeki gece bülteninde *“PKK terör örgütü tarafından üstlenilen Tokat Reşadiye'deki terör saldırısına”* ilişkin haberde de Albay üiçek ile ilgili ifadelere yer verildiği iddia edildi.

Söz konusu haberlerle *“üiçek'in onur, şeref ve saygınlığının rencide edildiği”* savunulan dilekçede, haberlerin yayınlanmasında sorumluluğu bulunan kişilerin *“Yargı görevi yapanı etkileme”, “Soruşturmanın gizliliğini ihlal”, “adil yargılamayı etkilemeye teşebbüs”* ve* “hakaret”* suçlarından cezalandırılması talep edildi.

Dursun üiçek'in avukatı Mustafa üevik, söz konusu haberler nedeniyle TRT'yi, RTüK'e de şikayet etti.



...

----------


## bozok

*Aramaya sınırlama geldi*

*05/01/2010 - 02:13:31 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

 

*Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu’nda gerçekleştirilen aramanın en kısa sürede tamamlanmasına, tutanağın da sadece suça konu delillerle ilgili belgelerle sınırlı olmasına karar verdi*


*Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu önünde TSK’ya pankartlı destek*
Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu’nda gerçekleştirilen aramaları protesto eden bir vatandaş, TSK’ya destek için eylem yaptı. Ankara Kirazlıdere’deki üzel Kuvvetler Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı önüne gelen Bülent Korucu isimli vatandaş, aramaların durdurulmasını istedi. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne destek vermek için geldiğin söyleyen Mersinli vatandaş,* “Bu asker hepimizin: Askerimizden ne isteniyor”* diye haykırdı. Daha sonra* “Yüce Allah, Ordu’ya uzanan elleri, dilleri ve siyasileri kahreder inşallah”* yazılı bir pankart açan protestocu vatandaş, komutanlık önünden polisler tarafından uzaklaştırıldı. 

*Haber: Fatih ERBOZ*

Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Seferberlik Ankara Bölge Başkanlığında hakim nezdinde gerçekleştirilen aramayla ilgili karara Genelkurmay Başkanlığı tarafından yapılan itirazı reddetti, ancak sınırlamalar getirdi. Mahkeme ret kararında, Milli Savunma Bakanlığı Adli Müşavirliği ile Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Adli Müşavirliği tarafından yapılan itirazların birleştirilerek, değerlendirildiği anlatıldı. Kararda, Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekilliğinin talebi üzerine, Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Hakimliğince yapılan işlemin CMK’nın 125. maddesi kapsamında, devlet sırrının incelenmesi işlemi olmayıp, CMK’nın 119. maddesi kapsamında bir arama kararı ve uygulaması olduğu ifade edildi.


*Yasal bir engel yok*

Kararda şöyle denildi: 

_“İsnat edilen suçların niteliği, olayın vahameti ve delillerin karartılması ihtimali nazara alındığında, bu yerin, devlet sırlarının saklandığı yer bile olsa, arama yapılmasına yasal bir engel bulunmadığının kabulü gerekir. Aksine düşünce, devlet sırrı kavramının arkasına saklanılarak, suç delillerinin gizlenmesi ve bilahare yok edilmesine zemin hazırlandığını akla getirebilir”_ denildi.

*En kısa sürede bitsin*
Bu nedenle itirazların reddedildiği belirtilen kararda,_ “arama konusu işlemlerin soruşturma konusu fiille sınırlandırılmasına ve soruşturmanın niteliği, arama yapılan yerin özelliği ve yapılacak işlemlerin kapsamı gibi nedenler de gözetilerek, aramanın en kısa sürede tamamlanmasına karar verildiği”_ kaydedildi. Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, arama tamamlandığında _“tutulacak tutanağın sadece suça konu delillerle ilgili bilgi ve belgelerle sınırlı olmasını”_ da kararlaştırdı. Mahkeme, kararını oy birliğiyle verdi. 

*TSK imhasını istemişti*
İtiraza ilişkin başvurular, Milli Savunma Bakanlığı ile Genelkurmay Başkanlığı adli müşavirliklerince 31 Aralık 2009 tarihinde yapılmıştı. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Hukuk Müşavirliği 31 Aralık’ta özel ulak ile gönderdiği dilekçede, Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Nöbetçi Hakimi Kadir Kayan’ın, Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’ın bulunduğu semtte iki subayın yakalanmasının ardından kozmik odalarda yaptığı aramanın durdurulması ve belgelerin imha edilmesi istenmişti. Dilekçede,* “devlet sırrı”* niteliğindeki bilgi ve belgelerin yazıldığı tutanağın hemen imha edilmesi gerektiği savunulmuştu. 


*‘Devlet sırrı’na yeni düzenleme*
Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’a suikast hazırlığı iddiasını izleyen soruşturmalarla bir kez daha gündeme gelen* “devlet sırrı”* tartışmaları hükümeti harekete geçirdi. Mayıs 2008’den bu yana TBMM Adalet Alt Komisyonu’na havale edilen ancak ele alınmadan bekletilen* “Devlet Sırrı Kanunu Tasarısı”*, *“Devlet sırrı”* tanımını yeniden düzenliyor. Bilgi edinme hakkı konusunda gerekli kolaylıkları ve şeffaflığı sağlamak, gereksiz gizlilik kültürüne son vermek yönünden devlet sırları ve gizlilik alanının açık bir biçimde düzenlenmesi amacıyla hazırlanan tasarı, askerlik ve siyaset dışında birçok alanı da kapsıyor. 

*Müsteşarlar karar verecek*
Tasarıyla, bilgi ve belgelere devlet sırrı niteliğini verme yetkisi, Başbakanlık Müsteşarının başkanlığında; Adalet, Milli Savunma, İçişleri ve Dışişleri bakanlıkları müsteşarlarından oluşan Devlet Sırrı Kurulu‘nun olacak. Kurulun sekreterya hizmetleri Başbakanlık tarafından yapılacak Kurul, Başbakanlık Müsteşarının daveti üzerine toplanacak. Tasarıyla, devlet sırrı niteliği taşıyan bilgi ve belgeler ile diğer gizli bilgi ve belgelerin ne şekilde belirleneceği, korunacağı, açıklanacağı ve bu hususlara ilişkin yükümlülükler düzenleniyor. Buna göre, iç ve dış güvenlik, askeri ve siyasi alanlar dışında ekonomik alanlardaki devlet sırları ve gizlilikler de kapsama alınıyor. Koşullarının varlığı halinde devlete ait bir kısım ekonomik bilgi ve belgeler de devlet sırrı ya da gizlilik kavramları içerisinde değerlendirilecek.


...

----------


## bozok

*Kozmik aramayı yürüten savcı ve hakime mermi gönderildi!*


_05.01.2010 / ANKARA (A.A) / MİLLİYET GZT._




Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığındaki arama ve soruşturmayı sürdüren Cumhuriyet Savcısı ile hakime gönderilen zarflardan mermi çıktı.

Alınan bilgiye göre, hakim Kadir Kayan ve savcı Mustafa Bilgili’ye gönderilen zarf içerisinden 8’er adet Kaleşnikof mermisi çıktı. Zarfların Ankara’dan postalandığı belirtildi.

Olayın ardından Ankara Terörle Mücadele şubesi ekipleri inceleme başlattı.


...

----------


## bozok

*POLİS NASIL KOMPLO YAPIYOR?*



*04.01.2010* 

Hiç düşündünüz mü; *“Arınç’a suikast”* benzeri olayları *polisler* acaba nasıl değerlendiriyor? Soruşturmadaki moral ve motivasyon kaynakları nelerdir?

Genele ne kadar teşmil edilir bilemeyiz ama elimizde çok iyi bir örnek var.

******

Taraf’ın polis yazarı *Emre Uslu (Emrullah Uslu)*, geçen cumartesi günü bir yazı yazdı. Başlık ve girişi şöyle:

*“Genelkurmay doğru söylüyorsa ben de şimendiferim…*

Sonda söyleyeceğimi şimdi söyleyeyim. O hakime “taciz takibi” yapılıyordu.”

Uslu’nun “o hakim” dediği kişi kozmik odada arama yapan Ankara 11’inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üyesi *Kadir Kayan.*

Uslu’nun Genelkurmay’ı “yalancılıkla” itham ettiği olay ise “Hakimi takip ediyorlar” ihbarına dayanarak – ki böyle bir ihbarın varlığı da şüphelidir- iki askeri aracın polis tarafından durdurulup aranmak istenmesi.

******

Ergenekon, Atabeyler, Arınç suikasti vb. olaylardaki ısrar ve inadın kaynaklarını bulmuş görünüyoruz.

1) *Genelkurmay yalan söyler.* (Bu kati bir inanış olsa gerek).
Genelkurmay ne söyledi? Araçlar idari işlerde kullanılıyordu. Biri Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı’nın konutunda diğeri de Garnizon komutanının konutunda görevliydi. Bu yüzden araçlardaki erler uzman çavuş aşçı, elektrikçi, marangoz vs.

Uslu ne diyor?

“ Bu izlemede mantık, izlediğiniz kişiye* “ensendeyiz”* mesajı vermektir. *İzleme aracına er, aşçı ve elektrikçi gibi kişilerin doldurulması da önlem amaçlıdır...* Yakalandığında “takip etmiyorduk. Bunlar zaten aşçı, elektrikçi” demeniz gerekir.”

Ne konspiratif bir akıl bu? Acaba polis bu tür yöntemler mi kullanıyor?

Erler, küçük nakliye araçlarına doluşmuş hakimi takip ediyor. Beraberlerinde de soğan sarımsak filan taşıyorlar. 

Bizim mesleğimizde soruşturmak, sorgulamak üzerine. Ama bu kadar şüphe evlere şenlik doğrusu.

******

Hadi bir komplo teorisi de biz geliştirelim. Belki de bu araçlar bir gün önce hakimi takip ediyordu. Asker, takibin tespit edildiğini fark etti. Ertesi gün aynı araçları trafiğe çıkardı. İçine de aşçı, marangoz erleri yerleştirdi. *Nasıl ama?*

Tesadüfe bakın ki araçlara Ankara’daki binlerce askerin arasından Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanının aşçısı, Ankara Garnizon Komutanının evinde prizleri kontrol eden elektrikçi oturtuldu. Ne alaka şimdi?

******

Peki olayları bir de tersten okuyalım. Mamak’ta tutulan araç Kango marka ve sivil plakalıydı. Benzer araçlardan yüzlercesi her gün Ankara trafiğindedir. Polis bula bula Garnizon Komutanı Korgeneralin konutundan çıkan aracı mı buldu?. Belki de polis korgeneralin evinde pusuya yatmıştı. Ne dersiniz? Polis akademisinde bu tür komplo şekilleri öğretilir mi acaba?

******

Uslu’dan ikinci aforizma, Arınç’a suikast girişimiyle ilgili…

2) Askerlerden suikast dahil her şey beklenir…

“Kiralık arabaları hedefin (Arınç’ın evinin) yakınlarına park ederek, güvenlik zaafı araştırılır. İki subay bölgeye biri kiralık iki araçla geldiğine göre kiralık aracı evin yakınlarına park edip resmi araçla dönmek için orada olabilirler. Böylece park edilen aracın o bölgede ne kadar kaldığı ne zamanlar park edilebileceği gözlemlenebilir.”

Gerçekten de zanlılar kiralık arabayı Bülent Arınç’ın evinin yakınına park edip ayrılmışlardı. 

Tabi biz polis değiliz. Ama merak işte; park edilen o aracın o bölgede ne kadar tutulması neden önemli? Yoksa araca – testler yapıldıktan sonra - bomba yükleyip, Arınç oradan geçerken patlatacaklar mıydı? Vay, vay, vay…

******

Bunu da boş verin. Uslu, oturduğu yerden yazmak yerine – sanki gazeteciymiş gibi - arabanın önüne park edildiği pastaneye gidip bakabilir. Hatta garsonlarla konuşursa, subayların daha öncede defalarca orada oturduğunu öğrenebilir. Hatta o pastanenin diğer müdavimleri arasında özellikle BDP (eski DTP) milletvekillerinin bulunduğunu da duyabilir. Pastaneden 50 metre kadar yukarı çapraz yönde yürürseniz, karşınıza gelen nargilecinin de özellikle AKP’li vekillerce tercih edildiğini de gözleyebilirsiniz. Unutmadan bir not daha aktaralım. Pastanenin önü ve karşısındaki araçların en az yarısı her daim vekillere ait oluyor. İnanmıyorsanız gidin bakın…

******

*Emre Uslu asıl şu soruya yanıt vermeli:*

Zanlı Albay E.Y.B üzerinde Arınç’ın sokağının not edildiği adres pusulası için *“Cebime polisler koydu”* diyor.

Gerçekten bu mümkün mü? Bu soruya da yanıt verin. Yoksa adınız “şimendifer” kalacak.



*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*YANDAş MEDYA UYDURUYOR*



*05.01.2010 13:47*

Ergenekon Davası nedeniyle Silivri’de tutuklu bulunan Hikmet üiçek Odatv’ye Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı'nda yapılan aramalar sonrası yandaş medyada Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu’na ilişkin yazılan yanlış haberleri irdeleyen bir yazı yazdı.

üiçek’in yazısını aynen yayınlıyoruz:

*"Gladyo’yla hesaplaşan devrimciyi ‘gladyo’ ilan ettiler!*

ünce 27 Aralık 2009 günlü Radikal’den Tolga Akıner’in “STK adı 6-7 Eylül’e de karıştı Kıbrıs’a da” başlıklı, sözümona Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu’nu anlatan haberinden bir alıntı yapalım:

“1948’de ABD’ye ‘özel harp’ kurumları ve ‘stay behind’ olarak adlandırılan strateji eğitimi için gönderilen 16 subay, ‘üzel Kuvvetler’in resmi çekirdeğini oluşturmuştu. Bu subayların arasında Karabelen’in yanı sıra, Turgut Sunalp, Ahmet Yıldız, Alparslan Türkeş, Suphi Karaman ve Fikret Ateşdağlı gibi isimler de yer aldı. İlk icraatı Kore’ye asker gönderme işlerinin organizasyonu oldu.”

*NAZLI ILICAK’SIZ YALAN OLMAZ!*
Bir gün sonra Nazlı Ilıcak “Kara kutu aralanıyor” başlıklı yazısında benzer iddiaları tekrar etti (Sabah, 28 Aralık 2009):

_“1948’de ABD’ye ‘özel harp kurumları ve strateji eğitimi’ için gönderilen 16 subayın STK’nın resmi çekirdeği olduğu belirtiliyor. Bu subaylar arasında Karabelen’in yanı sıra Turgut Sunalp, Ahmet Yıldız, Alparslan Türkeş, Suphi Karaman, Mucip Ataklı, Refik Tulga da bulunuyordu. Adı geçenlerin, isimlerinin daha sonra darbelerle birlikte anılması sadece bir tesadüf olabilir mi?”_

*KUYRUKLU YALANLAR*
27 Mayıs Devrimi önderlerinden, Milli Birlik Komitesi üyesi, Tabii Senatör ve İşçi Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Suphi Karaman’ı 1948 yılında ABD’de özel harp eğitimi gören bir kontrgerilla elemanı gibi gösteren kuyruklu yalanlar Ecevit Kılıç’ın “üzel Harp Dairesi” adlı kitabıyla başladı. (Günce Yayıncılık, Ekim 2007)

Büyük devrimci Suphi ağabeyin yaşam öyküsünü neredeyse yıl yıl bilebildiğimiz halde gene de soralım dedik. En yakınına, oğlu Suay Karaman’a sorduk:

“1948 yılında Suphi Karaman, ABD’de askeri eğitim gördü mü?”

Suay Karaman “Hayır” dedi. “Ne 1948, ne de bir başka yıl. Babam, hiçbir zaman ABD’ye gitmedi!”

*TSK DüşMANLIğININ BAşINI GLADYO üEKİYOR*
Gladyo’ya yeni bir tarih, yalan ve sanal bir “tarih” üretilmeye çalışılıyor. Küçük bir araştırmayla Karaman’ın ya da diğer bazı 27 Mayısçıların ABD’de eğitim görmedikleri anlaşılabilirdi. Ama bu yapılmıyor, 27 Mayıs, “Gladyo darbesi”ne dönüştürülüyor. 
Geçmişte kontrgerilla avukatlığını yapanlar şimdi üHD, STK yaygarası koparıyor, malum baskını alkışlıyor. Bunların amacı bu karanlık örgütü ortaya çıkarmak değil, Silahlı Kuvvetler düşmanlığıdır. 
*
KORE TUGAYI’NI KALDIRAN 27 MAYIS OLDU*
Türkiye’nin Kore’ye asker göndermesi bir üHD “icraatı” değil, Demokrat Parti hükümetinin Türkiye’nin NATO’ya kabul edilmesi için ABD’ye verdiği büyük bir ödündür. Türkiye’nin ABD’nin çıkarları uğruna denizaşırı bir ülkede evlatlarını kaybetmesine karşı çıkan Türk Ordusu olmuştur. 

Devrim’den üç gün sonra 30 Mayıs 1960’ta Kore’deki Türk Tugayı’nın görevine son verilmiştir. Milli Birlik Komitesi’nin bu kararını Cumhurbaşkanı Cemal Gürsel’in imzalaması için üankaya Köşkü’ne götüren de Suphi Karaman’dır. Karaman’ın deyişiyle “İhtilal sadece buna bile değmiştir.” 
*
GLADYO’YLA HESAPLAşAN DA ONLAR OLDU*
üzel Harp Dairesi, MİT (o zamanki adıyla MAH) ve Emniyet içindeki Amerikancı çekirdek ile bir başka deyişle “Menderes’in Gestaposu” ile mücadele eden de 27 Mayısçılar oldu. Ordu, MİT ve Emniyet içinde büyük bir temizlik yapıldı. üHD’nin Başkanı Tümgeneral Daniş Karabelen, başkan yardımcısı, kurmay başkanı ve bu kurumda görev yapan ondan fazla subay emekli edildi.

Tıpkı Ergenekon “dalgaları” gibi, Genelkurmay’ın en önemli karargahında yapılan bilmem kaçıncı aramada Gladyo aranmıyor. Tam tersine* bu baskının kendisi* bir Gladyo operasyonudur. "



*Hikmet üiçek
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*KİM BU AHMET DEMİR?*



*05.01.2010 16:20*

Memleket yine karıştı.* Kozmik odayı* arayan hakim ve savcıya birileri kaleşnikof mermisi gönderdi.

Kim bu birileri? Henüz bilmiyoruz.

*Her şey meçhul...*

Polis ve Savcılara *Albay Dursun üiçek*’in ıslak imzasını, emekli *Oramiral üzden ürnek*’in günlüklerini, *Poyrazköy*’deki cephanelik krokisini gönderen de meçhul, “Amirallere suikast yapacaklardı” diyen de meçhul.

Ancak her şey ihbar mektuplarından doğuyor, geliştiriliyor, mahkeme ediliyor.

Kozmik odayı arayan Hakim’in takip edildiği de, Başbakan yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’a suikast yapılacağı iddiası da, hep ihbarcılar tarafından biliniyor ve bildiriliyor.

Kim bu kişiler…

****

Odatv, bu ihbarcılardan birinin izine ulaştı.

*Kafes Planı* O’nun sayesinde ortaya çıktı. Taraf gazetesi şöyle yazdı:

“Deniz Kuvvetlerindeki 41 kişilik hücreden oluşan özel *Operasyon Gücü Komutanlığı* tarafından hazırlanan planda Ergenekon'da tutuklanan Yarbay Ercan Kireçtepe imzası var. Beş aşamalı planın amacı şöyle: Gayrimüslimler üzerinde korkutucu propaganda icra edilecek. AKP üzerindeki iç ve dış toplumun baskısı arttırılacak.”

Sonradan daha da ilginç iddialar ortaya çıktı. ürneğin *Koç Müzesi*’ndeki “müzelik denizaltıya” bomba yerleştirilecek ve yüzlerce çocuk katledilecekti.

Bu iddialar kime ait? Savcı mı tespit etti, polis mi buldu?

Hayır…

*İddialar 6 ayrı mektup halinde ulaştırıldı. Mektuplardan ikisi Savcılara, dördü polise gitti. Her birinin altında tek bir isim vardı: Ahmet Demir.*

Tabi irtibat numarası yok, adres yok, ıslak imza yok; vs.

****

Kim bu Ahmet Demir?

Savcılar bilmiyor, polis bilmiyor. Odatv de bulamadı.

Ama ihbar mektuplarının gelmeye devam ettiği belirtiliyor.

Ahmet Demir adını nereden biliyoruz?

Kamuoyunun yakından tanıdığı *iki Ahmet Demir* var.

İlki, nam – ı diğer *Yeşil.* 

Ahmet Demir ismini yargısız infazların tetikçisi, kontrgerilla elemanı Yeşil kullanıyor. Demir adına Ziraat Bankası’na yatan paraları Yeşil’in çektiği biliniyor. Bu bilgiler Susurluk iddianamesine girmişti.

Diğer Ahmet Demir ise ne çektiyse adından çeken emekli bir emniyet müdürüdür.

Gerçekte kimdir bu Ahmet Demir? Hakikaten merak ediyoruz. Cumhuriyet Savcıları bu isme ulaşabilirse belki de pek çok müphem olay aydınlatılabilir. Neyin ne olduğu daha rahat anlaşılabilir.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*AVUKAT HANGİ HAKİMİ TEHDİT ETTİ?*



*05.01.2010 16:45*

Anadolu Ajansı az önce kritik bir haber geçti:

*“Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’ndaki arama ve soruşturmayı sürdüren cumhuriyet savcısı ile hakime gönderilen zarflardan çıkan mermilere ilişkin kargo çalışanlarının bilgisine başvuruluyor.”*

Haberin devamı şöyle:

*“AA muhabirinin aldığı bilgiye göre, hakim Kadir Kayan ve Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mustafa Bilgili'ye gönderilen Kaleşnikof mermilerinin, bir kargo şirketinin Ulus şubesinden gönderildiği belirlendi… Kargonun göndericisi olarak bir hukuk bürosunun adres olarak gösterildiği, ancak kullanılan gönderici olarak sahte bir isim kullanıldığı olduğu tespit edildi.”* 

*Nedense* bu tür olayların merkezi her zaman Ulus semti oluyor. Albay Dursun üiçek’in ıslak imzası da Ulus PTT şubesinden gönderilmişti.

Bu defa durum biraz daha karışık görünüyor. Mermileri gönderen ya da gönderenler adres olarak bir hukuk bürosunu gösteriyor. Bakalım hangi avukat ya da avukatlar *“suikast iddiasıyla”* gözaltına alınacak.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Sondan başa doğru giderken...*


*Ruhat Mengi* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*06.01.2010*






Hepimizin bildiği gibi Türkiye’de olaylar *“ilk yapılması* (veya söylenmesi) *gereken şeyin en sona bırakılması, son sözün veya eylemin ise işgüzarlar tarafından ilk söz veya eylem haline getirilmesi”* nedeniyle hep çözümsüzlüğe, karmaşaya itilir. *“Ergenekon”* denilen davada da değişmez bu, *“açılım”* meselesinde de...

Biz baştan beri hep_ ‘Madem ki Ergenekon davası Eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek’in olduğu iddia edilen günlüklerle başlamıştır ve o dönemin (2004 yılı) Genelkurmay’ı muhataptır, soruşturma da onlardan ve dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök’ten başlamalıydı’_ dedik. Aylar, yıllar geçti, aralarında Türkiye’nin en önemli; sivil toplum kuruluşlarının başkanları, bilim adamları da bulunan onlarca kişi didik didik arandı, sorgulandı veya tutuklanarak cezaevinde iddianame ve duruşma bekletildi, ülke her gün yeni bir belge, ihbar mektubu ya da suikast iddiasıyla çalkalandı ve en sonunda sıra kuvvet komutanlarına gelebildi. Bu arada birçok insanın tutuklanıp tutuklanıp* “delil yetersizliğinden serbest bırakılmasını”* da unutmayalım.


BAşKOMUTAN HİLMİ üZKüK

şimdi, en son aşamada üzden ürnek (en başta reddederek dava açtığı) söz konusu günlüklerin kendisine ait olduğunu hala reddediyor, buna rağmen aynen* “kabul etmiş gibi”* soruşturma sürüyor. Gördüğümüz kadarıyla kuvvet komutanları da *“yöneltilen tüm suçlamaları baştan reddederek”* söze başlıyor ve örneğin dönemin Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Fırtına *“Görev yaptığım süreçte bu türden bir girişime tanık olmadım”* diyor.

Bu noktaya gelindiğine, ülke yıllardır darbe ihtimalleri, darbe hazırlıkları, belgeler, mektuplar ve akla gelen gelmeyen birçok olayla çalkalandığına göre elbette komutanların sorgulanması sürecek. Ama, buradaki durum* “TSK’da herhangi kişi ya da gurupların darbeye heveslenmesi”*nden farklı olarak 2004 yılındaki kuvvet komutanlarını ilgilendiriyor. Direkt TSK’nın en üst düzey görevlileri oldukları ve *“Genelkurmay’ı birebir temsil ettikleri”* için de dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök’ü en başta bağlıyor.

O zaman Hilmi üzkök’ün hiçbir sorumluluğu yokmuş gibi konunun dışında kalması ve* “misafir ifadeci”* konumunda olması mümkün müdür?

Aynen darbe araştırması yapanların; 27 Nisan muhtırasını yazarak hayati seçimin sonucu etkileyen, Cumhuriyet Mitingleri’ni bile muhtırasıyla *“ordu düzenlemiş gibi”* gösteren Emekli Org. Büyükanıt’ın sorgulanmasını neden hiç düşünmemelerine benziyor. 


“VAR DA DİYEMEM, YOK DA”

Böyle bir durumda Hilmi üzkök, kendisine bağlı kuvvet komutanlarından sorumlu değil midir? Onların başkomutanı durumunda değil midir? Bu tür bir iddianın *“öncelikli muhatabı”* sayılmaz mı? Hepsi birlikte ve en başta sorgulansaydı Türkiye bugüne kadarki darbe çalkantılarından daha çabuk sıyrılamaz ve imajını “askeri darbelerle özdeşleşen muz cumhuriyetlerine benzemekten” kurtaramaz mıydı? Yoksa istenen bu mudur?

Hilmi üzkök’ün _“orduda darbe planlarından haberim vardır da diyemem, ‘yoktur’ da diyemem”_ gibi bir cümle sarf edebilmesi neden gayet doğal karşılanmış ve* “Genelkurmay’ın kozmik odalarına bile girilebiliyorken”* ona *“Buyrun, anlatın; var mı, yok mu bilelim”* denmemiştir?

Türkiye çok uzun süredir her gün *“belgesinden, imzasız ihbar mektuplarına”*, kimliği bilinmeyen (ve bazılarının hukukta benzeri görülmemiş şekilde* ‘hem tanık, hem sanık’* olabildiği hukukçular tarafından açıklanan) gizli tanık ifadeleriyle tutuklamalara kadar devamlı ordu bağlantılı darbe iddialarını tartıştı durdu.

Bu iddiaların, haberlerin bir kısmı alevlendirilip alevlendirilip söndürüldü. Ama sonuçta (ki en önemlisi budur) diğer ülkelere karşı* “İktidar partisi yöneticilerine suikasta kadar her türlü karanlık işe bulaşmış, darbeye her an hazır, son yıllarda defalarca bu eyleme yönelmiş bir ordu”* ve bu orduya sahip ülke tablosu ortaya çıkarıldı.

The Economist’in geçen hafta TSK’ya, generallere en ağır hakaretleri ettiği yazısı da bunu açıkça göstermiştir.

İsteyen TSK’ya The Economist’ten beter bir gözle bakmayı sürdürebilir tabii, tercih meselesidir ama ya yine yanlış yol izleyerek gerçeğin en kısa zamanda ortaya çıkmasını önleyenler ve *bu tabloyu yaratanlar masum mudur* şimdi?


...

----------


## bozok

*üfürme haberlerle polisiye roman yazmak*



*KOZMİK Oda”da arama yapan yargıcın “zehirlenirim endişesi” ile yemeklerini evinden sefer tası ile getirttiği ile ilgili haber için yazdığım yorumda “Dilerim ki yalan çıksın” demiştim.*


*Dün bu haberin yalan olduğu açıklandı. Yargıç, yemekleri evinden götürmediği gibi çayı, kahveyi de “askeriyeden” içiyormuş!*

Yargıcı takip ettikleri iddiası ile gözaltına alınan erler ile ilgili haberlerde de şöyle bir ayrıntı vardı: *“Askeri aracın plakasında mühür bulunmadığı dikkati çekti!”* 

Sanki askeri araçların plakaları *“mühürlü”* imiş de *“takipte yakalanan aracın plakası mühürsüz çıkmış”* gibi!

Bu “bilgi kirliliğini” yaratanların, olayı izleyen muhabirler olmadığından adım kadar eminim.

*Bu kirlilik, “haber kaynakları” tarafından yaratılmış olmalı*.

Gazetecilerin “duyumlarını” yeterince araştırmadan kullanabileceklerine olan güvenden kaynaklanan bir dezenformasyon çabası!

*O zaman durup düşünmek de gerekiyor: Bu haberler neden gazetecilerin kulaklarına fısıldandı, kim tarafından üretilip, servise sokuldu?*

Bunca yıllık tecrübem bir tek adresi işaret ediyor: *Soruşturmayı yürütenler!*

Savcıların gazetecilerin kulaklarına haber fısıldama alışkanlıkları çok yaygın değildir. Onları da elersek geriye polisler kalıyor!

*Soruşturma hakkında böyle üfürme bilgiler yaratmak, mesele üzerindeki esrar perdesini güçlendirmekten başka bir amaca hizmet etmez.*

Ortada bir şey varmış ve askerler bir şeyleri gizliyorlarmış gibi bir algı yaratır.

*“Kurumlar arasında çatışma”* dediğimiz şey işte bu tür olaylarla besleniyor.

*Bu haberlerin kimler tarafından üfürüldüğünü bulmak, kişisel görüşüm o ki bu meseleyi açığa çıkaracak en önemli bilgi olacak!*



Mehmet Y. YILMAZ / HüRRİYET / 06.01.2010

----------


## bozok

*Mektupla gelen mermiler*


*RUHAT MENGİ*
*VATAN GZT.*
*07.01.2010*





*“Ergenekon ciddi konudur, sulandırmaya gelmez”* diyenler acaba Ergenekon’un* “kendi kendini sulandırdığını”* farketmiyorlar mı?

Eğer birileri, şahıslar veya gruplar darbe planlaması yapmışlarsa, karanlık işler çevirmeye kalkmışlarsa* “kesin deliller de mevcutsa”* elbette soruşturularak, ortaya çıkarılmalı. Ama* “ıslak imzanın sahibi”* diye tutuklanan Albay Dursun üiçek’ten, “*suikast yapacaklardı”* diye tutuklanan askerlere kadar hepsi *“delil yetersizliğinden”* hemen serbest bırakılıyorsa (soruşturma devam etse dahi) o soruşturmada, o iddialarda bir gariplik olduğunu da herkes düşünebilir.

Her ihbarda askeri araçlar ahçısından marangozuna kadar aranıp soruşturuluyorsa elbette düşünebilir. Haklıdır.

Eğer *“darbe belgesi”* denilen en ciddi suçlamalar savcılara postayla gönderiliyorsa yine düşünebilir. Ve tabii en sonunda geldik postayla, iki zarf içinde *“üzel Kuvvetler’de arama yapan Hakim Kadir Kayan’a ve soruşturmanın başındaki Savcı Mustafa Bilgili’ye”* gönderilen 8’er adet Kalaşnikof mermisine ve tehdit mektuplarına... 

Haydi tehdidi anladık diyelim, Kalaşnikof mermisini *zarfa koyma salaklığını* acaba kim yapar? Kimden şüphelenmek, kimi suçlamak gerekiyor?

üzerine gidilip her gün yeni bir suçlamayla karşı karşıya bırakılan kurum mu, o kurumun lekelenmesini isteyen veya alternatif olarak karşısına konan bir başka kurum mu, *“kurumları çatıştırmak”* veya *“iddiaları inandırıcı kılmak”* isteyen gizli güçler mi, kim?

Arkası kesilmeyen ve inandırıcılığını tümüyle yitiren bu olaylardan, iddialardan bıktı millet, yargının fazla uzatmadan ıslak imzanın sahibinden mermilerin sahibine kadar tüm suçluları (eğer iddialar gerçek ise tabii) ortaya çıkarması bekleniyor. Unutturmadan, savsaklamadan, en kısa zamanda.

Peki her detayı duyarken şu ihbar mektuplarını ve belgeleri gönderen* isimsiz ihbarcıları* neden hiç duymuyoruz, merak eden yok mu? Kimdir bu şahıslar, biliniyor da saklanıyor mu, her nedense hiç merak edilmedi mi, yoksa *“mermileri gönderenler gibi”* herkes olabilir mi?


...

----------


## bozok

*Arama, makul şüphe ve gerçekler*


*Süheyl Batum* 
*bahcesehir.edu.tr*
*07.01.2010*






İnanılması güç bir* “toz bulutu içindeyiz.”* üok az kimsenin gerçekte ne olduğu konusunda bilgisi var. Buna son örnek de, *“Seferberlik Daire Başkanlığı’nda”* yapılan arama. şimdi günlerdir *“devlet sırrının ne olduğu”* tartışılıyor, bir bakıyorsunuz biri *“ne güzel demokratikleşiyoruz”* diyor. İlgili Mahkeme tutmuş;* “gizli diye delilleri toplayamazsak, hukuk devleti zarar görür”* diyor. Bunu duyan Cumhurbaşkanı *“Mahkemeye karşı devlet sırrı olmamalı”* diyor. Onu duyan bir gazeteci program yapıyor, *“Devlet sırrının mahkemede kullanılması nasıl sağlanabilir”* diye. Oysa Cumhurbaşkanı da, diğerleri de, birine sorsalar, öğrenecekler ki, zaten Türk hukukunda *“mahkemeye karşı devlet sırrı diye bir şey yok”.* CMK’nın 47. maddesi bu noktada çok açık. *Pekiyi gerçek ne?*

Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu çok açık. 47. madde; *“bir suç olgusuna ilişkin bilgiler, devlet sırrı olarak mahkemeye karşı gizli tutulamaz.”* Ayrıca 47. madde, bir de *“nelerin, hangi bilgilerin devlet sırrı olarak kabul edilebileceğini”* açıkça yazmış. üstelik aynı düzenleme CMK’nın 125. maddesinde de son derece ayrıntılı olarak yine düzenlenmiş. Ve yine 125. maddede; *“devlet sırrı niteliğindeki bilgileri içeren belgeler, ancak mahkeme hakimi veya heyeti tarafından incelenebilir”* diye de açıkça yazmış. 

Pekiyi tartışılan ne? Sadece şu: 47. ve 125. maddeye göre, ilgili hakim bu yetkiyi soruşturma sırasında kullanabilir mi, yoksa dava açıldıktan sonra mı kullanmalıdır? Tartışılan sadece bu teknik hukuk konusu. Bunun dışında *“mahkeme inceleyemez”* diyen yok.* “Neden inceliyor”* diyen de yok. *“Bunlar devlet sırrı, kimse görmemeli”* diyen de yok. Yani Cumhurbaşkanı da, diğerleri de, neyin tartışıldığını anlamamış.Ya da bize öyle yapıyorlar. 

***

Ama tartışılması mutlaka gereken başka bir şey daha var. Ve bence bu çok daha önemli: Söz konusu olan hukuksal anlamda *“bir arama işlemi.”* Yani sizin, benim evimin aranması gibi *“bir arama işlemi.”* Türk hukukuna göre arama işlemi nasıl ve ne zaman yapılır? CMK’nın 116 ve devamı maddeleri, bu konuda düzenleme getirmiş; _“bir şüphelinin veya sanığın yakalanması veya suç delillerinin elde edilmesi konusunda makul şüphe varsa, arama yapılabilir.”_ üok açık. Yani benim ya da sizin bir suç işlediğiniz konusunda makul şüpheler varsa, arama yapılabilir. Pekiyi makul şüphe ne demek? Hukuk ve üstelik İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi kararları, ona da yanıt veriyor; *“normal zekada olan bir kişiyi, objektif bir gözlemciyi, o kişinin suç işlediği konusunda ikna edebilecek ölçüde veriler”* demek. Yani evinizin aranması için bile,* “objektif bir kişiyi ikna edecek kanıtlar, veriler”* gerekli. Arama ancak o zaman yapılabilir.

şimdi olaya dönelim: Malum, yurt dışından yapılan isimsiz bir ihbar. Diyor ki, _“şu anda iki subay, Arınç’a suikast için, evini arıyorlar, ellerinde de adres var.”_ İki kişi yakalanıyor. O bildiğiniz yok yuttuydu, yok adresi ezberleyememişti. Sonra bakılıyor ki, biraz zayıf kaçtı, şu ekleniyor; *“daha başka imzasız ihbarlar ve telefonlar var. Onlara göre de, bu suikast planı, Genelkurmay Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu daire başkanlığında hazırlanıyor ve sonra da planları yakıyorlar.”* Bir savcı, bunları çok inandırıcı buluyor. Ve üstelik suikastların Genelkurmay tarafından hazırlandığına da kani oluyor. Ve gidiyor bir yargıca. O da inanıyor. Pekiyi arama için *“makul şüphe uyandıracak yeterli veriler”* gerekli değil mi? Eh o da var(!) Dedim ya, *“imzasız ihbarlar, ellerindeki işaretli adresi suyla yutmaya çalışan iki subay ve tabii bir de izleyen arabadan çıkan bahçıvan ve aşçı.”* Bunlardan daha etkili, daha geçerli *“makul şüphe doğuran, ikna edici veri, delil”* olabilir mi? Değil mi ya? 

Son husus.... Gerçekten de bu imzasız mektuplar ve telefon ihbarları, Genelkurmay’ın suikastlar planladığı konusunda yeterli ve makul bir şüphe oluşturabilir mi? Ama bu soruya yanıt vermeden önce, Osman Kaçmaz’a, Erzincan Savcısı İlhan Cihaner’e, ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu’na, Osman Paksüt’e, HSYK üyelerine reva görülenleri, baskıları bir düşünün. şimdi siz yargıç olsanız yeterli görmeyebilir miydiniz? 


...

----------


## bozok

*Jandarma ve polisi "göldeki silah" kavgası* 

*08.01.2010 - 10:31 / gazeteport.com*

**

*Erzincan İl Jandarma Alay Komutanlığı, il emniyetini, görev alanına girip yetki gaspında bulunduğu iddiasıyla valiliğe şikayet etti*


*ERZİNCAN -* Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’le yetki çatışması yaşayan Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcısı Osman şanal’ın, Erzincan’daki Gönye Gölü’nde bulunan mühimmatla ilgili başlattığı Ergenekon soruşturması çerçevesinde 8 saat sorgulayıp, hakkında adli kontrol kararı aldığı Erzincan İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Ali Tapan’ın, şikayeti, ifade öncesi yaptığı anlaşıldı. 


*Komplo düzenlediler* 
Hürriyet'te yer alan habere göre; daha önce özel yetkili savcı Osman şanal’ın talimatıyla gözaltına alınıp tutuklanan Erzincan Jandarma İstihbarat Müdürü Binbaşı N.E., yardımcıları üsteğmen E.E. ve Astsubay O.E. gibi Albay Ali Tapan da ifadesinde; gölde bulunan mühimmatla ilgili polisin jandarmaya komplo düzenlediğini öne sürdü. Erzincan Valiliği’ne verilen Albay Tapan imzalı suç duyurusu niteliğindeki yazıda; 29 Ekim günü Gönye Gölü’nün çekilmesiyle ortaya çıkan mühimmatla ilgili 15.45’te kendilerine bilgi ulaşması üzerine 16.20’de olay yerine varıldığı, burada çok sayıda polis aracı ve polis memuruyla karşılaşıldığı, memurlar tarafından ısınma amaçlı ateş yakıldığı, tümü bir araya toplanan mühimmatın çevresinde çok sayıda taze ayak izleri görüldüğü, bunun delillere müdahale izlenimi verdiği anlatıldı. 


Albay Tapan, şikayet yazısında, kendi komutasındaki jandarma timinin Erzincan il merkezinden 35 dakikada olay yerine geldiğini, Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcısı Osman şanal’ın ise jandarmadan 30 dakika sonra, 16.50’de göle ulaştığını belirterek, olayla ilgili kendi yetki bölgelerinde devre dışı bırakıldıklarını iddia etti. 


*155 ihbarı kuşkulu* 
Gölde balık tuttuğunu öne süren kimliği belli biri tarafından Polis İmdat 155’e ihbar yapıldığının emniyetçe jandarmaya ifade edildiği hatırlatılan yazıda, 155 kayıtlarında böyle bir ihbar kaydı olmadığının sonradan ortaya çıktığı belirtildi. 


*Kanun ihlal edildi* 
şikayet yazısının sonunda 2803 sayılı Jandarma Teşkilat Görev ve Yetkileri Kanunu ile 2559 sayılı Polis Vazife ve Selahiyet Kanunu’nun ihlal edildiği savunularak, jandarmanın görev alanında delillere müdahale etmekle suçlanan sorumlu polislerin _“4483 sayılı Memurlar ve Diğer Kamu Görevlilerinin Yargılanması Hakkında Kanun”_ uyarınca işlem yapılması istendi. 


*Kozmik Oda sorusu*
Bu arada Albay Tapan’ı sorgulayan özel yetkili Savcı Osman şanal’ın kendisine, “*Kozmik Oda nedir?”* sorusunu yönelttiği, Albay’ın *“Yüksek dereceli gizliliğe sahip bilgilerin arşivlendiği yer”* yanıtını verdiği bildirildi.

...

----------


## bozok

*"Habur'dan gelenler serbest biz tutukluyuz" 


08.01.2010 - 11:53 / gazeteport.com


*

*Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen duruşmada tutuklu sanıklar Albay Temizöz, Kamil Atağ, Tamer Atağ, Fırat Altın (Abdulhakim Güven), Hıdır Altuğ ve Adem Yakin ile dün akşam üınar ilçesinde yol aramasında yakalanan ve hakkında tutuklama kararı bulunan Kuktel Atağ katıldı. Atağ "Habur'dan gelen teröristler serbest bırakılıyor, biz tutuklu kalıyoruz. Bu bizi rahatsız ediyor." dedi.*

*DİYARBAKIR -* Kayseri Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz ve eski Cizre Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atağ'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 6 sanığın yargılanmasına devam edildi. 

Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen duruşmada tutuklu sanıklar *Albay Temizöz, Kamil Atağ, Tamer Atağ, Fırat Altın (Abdulhakim Güven), Hıdır Altuğ ve Adem Yakin* ile dün akşam *üınar ilçesinde yol aramasında yakalanan* ve hakkında tutuklama kararı bulunan *Kuktel Atağ* katıldı. 

Kuktel Atağ sorgusunda, sanık olarak değil terör mağduru olarak ifade vermek istediğini belirterek, bugüne kadar tek sabıka kaydının bulunmadığını söyledi. 

Kendisinin hiçbir zaman illegal bir yapılanma içerisinde yer almadığını öne süren Atağ, şöyle dedi: 


*HABUR'DAN GELENLER SERBEST BİZ TUTUKLUYUZ*
*''Ben devletime ve bayrağıma sahip çıkmak için köy korucusu oldum. Bir köy korucusu olarak kendi başıma hareket etmem mümkün değildi. üzerime atılı suçları işlemedim. Kamil Atağ ağabeyim beni telefonla arayarak duruşmaya katılmamı istedi. Gelirken yolda durduruldum. Habur Sınır Kapısı'nda Irak'tan gelip teslim olan teröristler serbest bırakılıyor, biz tutuklu kalıyoruz. Bu bizi rahatsız ediyor. Tahliyemi istiyorum.''* 

Sanık Temizöz'ün avukatı ünsal Aktaş, her duruşmada yeni mağdurların ortaya çıktığını ve bunun yargılamanın uzamasına neden olduğunu ifade ederek, *''Duruşmanın kamera sistemiyle kayıt altına alınmasını talep ediyoruz. Bizlere yönelik hakaret ve tehdit içerikli beyanlar söyleniyor. Bu konuda hassasiyet gösterilmediği taktirde Hakimler ve Savcılar yüksek Kurulu dahil gerekli mercilere şikayet yapacağız''* dedi. 

Temizöz'ün diğer avukatı Mustafa Olcay üzhan ise *bu mahkemenin yargılamaya bakmakla görevli olmadığını iddia ederek, görevsizlik kararı verilmesini* talep etti. 

Müdahil avukat Tahir Elçi ise yargılamanın *kayıt altına alınması talebini kendilerinin de istediğini* söyledi. 

Mahkeme, duruşmaya ara verdi. 


*İSTENEN CEZALAR* 
Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nca hazırlanan 104 sayfalık iddianamede, sanıkların TCK'nın *''Adam öldürmek'', ''Cürüm işlemek için teşekkül oluşturmak''* ve *''Adam öldürmeye azmettirmek''* suçlarından cezalandırılmaları isteniyor. 

Sanıklardan Cemal Temizöz'ün 9, Kamil Atağ'ın 7, Tamer Atağ'ın 2, Adem Yakın'ın 7, Hıdır Altuğ'un 3, Fırat Altın'ın (Abdulhakim Güven) 6, Kuktel Atağ'ın ise bir kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapisle cezalandırılmaları talep ediliyor. 

İddianamede, sanık Temizöz'ün 1993'te Cizre'de *''terörle mücadele ediliyor''* görüntüsü altında *''korucu, itirafçı ve uzman çavuşlardan bir grup oluşturduğu''* ileri sürülüyor. *''Söz konusu grubun, süreç içerisinde asli görevinden ayrılarak, terör örgütü PKK'ya yardım ettiğinin değerlendirildiği ya da özel sebeplerden dolayı gözaltına aldıkları kişileri sorguladığı''* ifade edilen iddianamede, grubun, bu sorgulanan kişilerden bir kısmını öldürdüğü öne sürülüyor. 


*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*Kılıçdaroğlu: Bu numara kime ait?* 

*07.01.2010 - 14:55 / gazeteport.com*



*Kemal Kılıçdaroğlui Bülent Arınç'ın her şeyi merak ederken ABD'ye ait olan ihbar numarasını neden merak etmediğini sordu.*


CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç'ı *''başından beri komik bulduklarını''* belirterek, _''Sayın Arınç, kozmik odaya kozmetik oda dediniz mi demediniz mi?''_ diye sordu. 


Kılıçdaroğlu, TBMM'de düzenlediği basın toplantısında, Arınç'ın _''Tüm basın mensuplarından ricam şudur, bana sorduğunuz bu soruyu Sayın Baykal'a da sorun. Sayın Kılıçdaroğlu'na da sorun. üünkü bu olayı başından beri, 'komik' bulduklarını, 'safsata' olarak gördüklerini söyleyenler bu şahıslardır''_ dediğini belirterek, şunları söyledi: 


_''şimdi yanıtlıyorum. Sayın Arınç, 'kozmik odaya kozmetik oda dediniz mi, demediniz mi?' Kozmik odaya, kozmetik oda diyerek olayı siz karikatürize etmiyor musunuz? Bunu bildiğimiz içindir ki biz sizi başından beri komik buluyoruz. Sorun da bu. Hala anlamadınız mı? Ama siz olayın özüyle ilgilenseydiniz size saygı duyardık._ 


_ünce suikast dediniz, sonra 'Tabii bir suikast eylemi olarak düşünülmemeli' diyerek suikasttan vazgeçtiniz. Size suikast yapacağı söylenenlerin yanlarında suikast silahları yoktu. Size Ankara'da suikast yapılacaktı, ama siz o sırada Manisa'daydınız. Sayın Yargıcı izlediği söylenen iki askeri araçta patates, soğan çıkıyor. Araçta bulunanlar aşçı ve elektrikçi. Her olaydan sonra Genelkurmay Başkanlığı açıklama yapıp kamuoyunu bilgilendiriyor. Ama konuyu yakından izlemesi gereken İçişleri Bakanı hiçbir açıklama yapmazken, tüm açıklamaları siz yapıyorsunuz. Oysa siz, basın yayın, Anadolu Ajansı ve TRT'den sorumlusunuz. Yoksa siz AKP'nin derin karargahının sorumlusu ve sözcüsü müsünüz?''_ 



*"BU İHBARI KİM YAPTI?"* 

şüphelilerin avukatının suikast ile ilgili ihbarın Amerika üzerinden yapıldığını söylediğini, Avukatın Mahkeme kararına geçen açıklamasında,_ ''Soruşturmaya dayanak yapılan ihbar numarası 123 06 06'dır. Bu numara Amerika üzerinden yapılan bir ihbarı kanıtlamaktadır. Amerika'dan yapılan bu ihbarda vekillerimin kullandığı araç plakaları bile verilmiştir''_ dediğini ifade eden Kılıçdaroğlu, _''Bu doğru mu? Sayın Arınç acaba bunu doğrulama gereği duydu mu? Duymadıysa, neden? Her şeyi merak eden Arınç, acaba bunu niçin merak etmiyor?''_ diye konuştu. 



*''GüZYAşLARINIZI BİRAZ DA BUNUN İüİN GüSTERİN''* 

Arınç'ın, *''Türkiye bir hukuk devletidir''* dediğini kaydeden Kılıçdaroğlu,_ ''Doğru, yasalar böyle diyor. Ama Türkiye AKP iktidarıyla birlikte hızla hukuk devletinden uzaklaşıyor. Sayın Arınç'a sormak isterim: Madem ki Türkiye bir hukuk devleti, sizin bakan arkadaşınız niçin ve hangi hukuk devleti mantığı ile Erzincan savcısına telefon açıp, gözaltına alınanları serbest bırakın diyebiliyor. Bunu acaba hiç vicdanınızda sorguladınız mı? Tutamadığınız gözyaşlarınızı biraz da bu olaylarda bize gösterin de samimiyetinizi görelim''_ dedi. 


Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, emekli aylıklarına yapılacak zam için Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'a çiçek veren Türkiye İşçi Emeklileri Derneği yöneticilerini de eleştirerek,_ ''Artık Türkiye İşçi Emeklileri derneğine üye olan emeklilerimiz yaz tatillerini Kanarya adalarında geçirebilir!''_ diye konuştu. 



*''SİZİ YETİM BIRAKTILAR''* 

4-C uygulaması konusundaki sözleri nedeniyle de Arınç'ı eleştiren Kılıçdaroğlu, şu görüşleri dile getirdi: 

''Sayın Arınç, şimdi 4-C'yi savunuyor. Yani 'işçilerin çalışırken sahip olduğu hakları ellerinden alınsın, aylıkları yarıdan fazla indirilsin' diyor. Sayın Arınç'a gerçekten de sormak isterim. Meclis Başkanı iken kendisini milletvekillerinden ayırıp 2 kat daha yüksek bir aylığa layık gören Sayın Arınç, aylığı üçte bire iner ise bunu kabul edecek mi? Bunu adaletli bir uygulama olarak görecek mi? Eğer kendisi çıkıp bunu kabul edecekse, bunun adaletli bir uygulama olduğunu söyleyecekse *işçiler* için düşündüklerini de biz doğru kabul edeceğiz. Kendisine layık görmediği bir uygulamayı niçin işçilere, hangi vicdanla uygun görüyor? 


Buradan işçi arkadaşlarıma, emekli yurttaşlarıma sesleniyorum: Sizin önünüze düşenler, sizi köşe başına kadar getirip, yetim bıraktılar. Sizi açlığa, *yoksulluğa, işsizliğe*, 4-C denilen çağdaş köleliğe mahkum ettiler ve etmeye de devam ediyorlar. Sizi köşe başında açlığa yoksulluğa mahkum edenlerin kendileri, bugün artık köşeyi döndüler. Hiç unutmayın, bu çifte standardı da, köşe dönmeyi de 'din iman adına' yaptılar. 'Kul hakkı yedirmem' diyenler, kul hakkını yiyenlerin sırtını sıvazladılar. Onlara arka çıktılar.'' 



*''BUNLAR ERKEN SEüİMİN İşARETLERİDİR''* 

Soruları da yanıtlayan Kılıçdaroğlu, AK Parti Grup Başkanvekili Bekir Bozdağ'ın ''Anayasa değişikliklerinin halkoyuna sunulması için öngörülen 120 günlük süreyi, 45 güne indiren yasa teklifi verdiğinin'' anımsatılması üzerine, anayasaların ciddi belgeler olduğunu ve değiştirilmesinin özel prosedüre tabi olduğunu ifade etti. 


Kılıçdaroğlu, toplumsal uzlaşma sağlanmadan *anayasa değişikliği* yapmanın doğru olmadığını belirterek, ''Ama AKP anayasayı da diğer yasalar gibi yol geçen hanına döndürdü. 120 günü getiren kim? AKP. Halka götüren kim? Yine AKP. Olay kabul edildi. şimdi AKP bundan vazgeçiyor. Niçin vazgeçiyor? Sayın Bekir Bozdağ, 'halkımız daha bilinçli oy kullansın diye 120 günü 45 güne indiriyoruz', diyor. Halkın bilincine niye güvenmiyorsunuz? Böyle bir gerekçe olabilir mi? üocuk mu kandırıyorsunuz. Bunlar *erken seçimin* işaretleridir'' şeklinde konuştu. 


Bunun anayasa değişikliği için hazırlık olup olmadığının sorulması üzerine ise Kılıçdaroğlu, TBMM Başkanı Mehmet Ali şahin'in ''mini bir paketten söz ettiğini'', Bozdağ'ın ise ''bundan haberimiz yok'' dediğini ifade etti. 


Kılıçdaroğlu, ''Doğrusunu isterseniz neyin ne olduğunu daha henüz çözmüş de değiliz. Anayasa değişikliği için Sayın Mehmet Ali şahin neden ve hangi gerekçeyle bu açıklamayı yaptı? Onu da bilmiyoruz. Bu ayrıntılar sanıyorum önümüzdeki günlerde biraz daha net ortaya çıkar'' dedi. 


*''DüELLO''* 

Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, ''Bülent Arınç ile *polemiğe girmiş* durumdasınız. Arınç ile bir *düello* yaşanabilir mi?'' sorusuna da, ''Benim açımdan bir sakınca yok. Kendisi kabul ederse niçin olmasın'' karşılığını verdi. 


Kılıçdaroğlu, bir başka soru üzerine ise her partinin, gelinen noktada, kendisini erken seçime endekslemek durumunda olduğunu söyledi


...

----------


## bozok

*ümraniye'de Hilmioğlu'nun tahliye istemine ret*

*08.01.2010 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

 

İstanbul 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Erkan üanak’ın hayati tehlikesi bulunduğu gerekçesiyle tahliyesini istediği Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu, iki üye hakimin karşı oy vermesi üzerine tahliye olamadı. ümraniye soruşturması kapsamında tutuklandıktan sonra Silivri Cezaevi’nde siroz teşhisi koyulan ve Cerrahpaşa Tıp Fakültesi Hastanesi’nde tedavi edilmekte olan Prof. Dr. Hilmioğlu’nun tahliye istemi İstanbul 14’üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından oy çokluğu ile reddedildi.

*Başkan: Serbest bırakılsın*
Tahliye istemini mahkemenin üye hakimleri Resul üakır ve Yakup Hakan Günay reddederken, mahkeme heyetinin başkanı Erkan Canak, karara şerh koyarak tahliye yönünde oy kullandı. Hakim Canak, gerekçesinde şu ifadeleri kullandı:

*‘Hayati tehlikesi var’*
_“ülke şartlarında bilim adamı yetiştirmek pek kolay olmamakla birlikte, sanığın saygın mesleğinden öte, karaciğer kanseri riski olduğu ve siroz olduğu Haseki Hastanesi, Cerrahpaşa Tıp Fakültesi ve Adli Tıp Kurum Başkanlığı raporlarından da anlaşılmaktadır. Sanık hayati tehlike ile karşı karşıyadır. üoğunluğa katılmıyor ve tahliye talep ediyorum.”_ 


...

----------


## bozok

*'Kapıları açın' talimatını Başbuğ vermiş*

*08/01/2010 - 02:41 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

 

*Kozmik oda İlker Org. Başbuğ’un emriyle açıldı.*

Kozmik odalarda arama yapmak isteyen hakimin odalara girmesi için Genelkurmay Başkanı Başbuğ’un, *“Aramaya engel olursak yanlış anlaşılırız, kapıları açın”* emri verdiği ortaya çıktı. 

Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’a suikast iddiasıyla başlayan ve kozmik odaların aranmasına kadar süren süreçte Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ’un kilit bir rol oynadığı ileri sürüldü. Milliyet gazetesinden Fikret Bila’nın haberine göre özel yetkili savcı Mustafa Bilgili kozmik odaları da aramak istedi. Kendisine CMK’nın 125. maddesi hükmü hatırlatılması üzerine savcı Nöbetçi Hakim Kadir Kayan’ı davet etti. Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üyesi nöbetçi Hakim Kayan, gece yarısı Bölge Başkanlığı’na geldi. 

*Engellersek yanlış anlaşılır*
Hakim Kayan, kozmik odaları mühürletti. Aramanın usulü ve kapsamı konusundaki farklı görüşler üzerine Genelkurmay Adli Müşavirliği, Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’a bu konuda bir brifing verdi. Brifingde, 125. maddenin, kozmik evrak için ancak kovuşturma aşamasında inceleme izni verdiği, soruşturma aşamasında vermediği görüşü iletildi. Bu görüşe rağmen Orgeneral Başbuğ, brifingi aldıktan sonra,_ “Aramaya engel olursak kamuoyunda yanlış anlaşılır. Sanki bir şeyleri gizliyor, saklıyormuşuz gibi bir izlenim doğar. Tereddüt yaratmaya gerek yok. Bir şey saklamıyoruz, kapıları açın. İleriye dönük olarak hukuki haklarımızı da kullanın”_ diye özetlenebilecek bir emir verdi. 

Kozmik kapılar Orgeneral Başbuğ’un bu emriyle açıldı. Ertesi gün Hakim Kadir Kayan’ın mühürlediği odalar açıldı, arama süreci başladı.


*İlk arama Dışişleri’nde yapılmış*
Seferberlik Ankara Bölge Başkanlığı’ndaki kozmik odada yapılan aramanın bir benzerinin 2003 yılında Dışişleri Bakanlığı’nda da yapıldığı ortaya çıktı. NTV’nin haberine göre, Cumhurabaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün bakanlığı döneminde Dışişleri’nin çok gizli kriptolarının bulunduğu odayı inceleyen ise sonradan YARSAV Başkanlığı da yapan ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu’ydu. Eminağaoğlu bu incelemeyi Abdullah Gül’ün büyükelçilerden yurtdışındaki okullar için destek istediği iddiaları üzerine yapmıştı. 


*Kriptoları inceledi*
Eminağaoğlu, bakanlıkta şifrelerle girilen ve çok gizli kriptoların bulunduğu odada, Dışişleri Bakanlığı İstihbarat ve Araştırma Genel Müdür Yardımcısı’nın gözetiminde inceleme yaparak tutanak tuttu. Eminağaoğlu’nun yaptığı inceleme sonrası elde ettiği bilgiler AKP aleyhine açılan kapatma davası dosyasında kullanılan deliller arasında da yer aldı.


...

----------


## bozok

*İşte devletin sır küpleri*

*08/01/2010 - 02:40 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

 

Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu’ndaki Kozmik oda’da yapılan aramalarla birlikte* “Devlet sırrı”* kavramı yeniden tartışma konusu oldu. 

Hükümetin hazırladığı tasarı TBMM’de görüşülmeyi bekliyor.

Gazeteport’un haberine göre, tasarı yasalaşırsa nelerin devlet sırrı olacağına 5 müsteşar karar verecek. Tasarıya göre bilgi ve belgelere devlet sırrı niteliğini verme yetkisi kurulacak “Devlet Sırrı Kurulu” na verilecek. Kurul, Başbakanlık Müsteşarı Efkan Ala, Milli Savunma Müsteşarı Korgeneral Ahmet Tursun, İçişleri Bakanlığı Müsteşarı Osman Güneş, Dışişleri Müsteşarı Feridun Sinirlioğlu ve Adalet müsteşarı Ahmet Kahraman’dan oluşacak. Tasarı şu düzenlemeleri içeriyor:

*DEVLET SIRRI:* Açıklanması veya öğrenilmesi, devletin dış ilişkilerine, milli savunmasına ve milli güvenliğine zarar verebilecek; anayasal düzeni ve dış ilişkilerinde tehlike meydana getirebilecek bilgi ve belgeler. Yetkili makamlar tarafından gizlilik derecesi verilmiş bilgi ve belgeler, gizli kabul edilecek.

*GİZLİLİK TEKLİFİ:* Başbakan, Genelkurmay Başkanı, bakanlar ve MGK, kendi görev alanlarına ilişkin bilgi ve belgelerin devlet sırrı olarak belirlenmesini kurula teklif edebilecek. Cumhurbaşkanlığına ait bilgi ve belgelerin niteliğini ise Cumhurbaşkanı takdir edecek.

*SIR SüRELERİ*: Devlet sırrı niteliği süreli veya süresiz olarak verilebilecek. Süreli verilen devlet sırlarının süreleri, her bilgi ve belgenin üzerinde belirtilecek ve bu süre 75 yılı geçemeyecek.

*MAHKEMEYE VERİLMEYEBİLİR:* Mahkemelerce talep edilen devlet sırrı niteliği taşıyan bilgi ve belgeler, kurulca gerekçesi belirtilmek şartıyla verilmeyebilecek. Mahkemelerin talep etmeleri halinde, devlet sırrı niteliği taşımamakla birlikte, gizli bilgi ve belgeler, gönderilecek.

*4 YILA KADAR HAPİS:* Gönderilmesine karar verilen bilgi ve belgelerin, mahkemelere ve Cumhuriyet başsavcılıklarına ulaştırılması sürecinde, bunların yetkisiz kişilerce elde edilmesini önlemek için tedbir alınacak. Koruma yükümlülüklerine aykırı hareket edenler, 1 yıldan 4 yıla kadar hapis cezasına çarptırılacak.


...

----------


## bozok

*'Kozmik odayı G.Kurmay'a sorun'* 

*08.01.2010 / gazetevatan.com*



*“İrtica Eylem Planı’nın altında imzası olduğu iddia edilen Albay Dursun üiçek, adliye yakınında gazetecilere yakalandı. "Kozmik oda"daki aramalarla ilgili soru üzerine üiçek, "Genelkurmay'a sorun" dedi.*


*“İrtica İle Mücadele Eylem Planı”*nın altında imzası olduğu iddia edilen Albay Dursun üiçek, Beşiktaş Adliyesi yakınlarında basın mensuplarına yakalandı. 

üzerinde sivil kıyafetleri olduğu görülen üiçek, gazetecilerin sorularıyla karşılaştı.

*“İrtica İle Mücadele Eylem Planı”*yla ilgili bir soruya üiçek *“Söyleyeceğim bir şey yok”* diye yanıt verdi. 

Albay Dursun üiçek, üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı'nda bulunan *"kozmik oda"*daki aramalarla ilgili bir soru üzerine ise *“Kozmik odayı Genelkurmay’a sorun”* dedi. 

üiçek'in bu sözleri* "Genelkurmay tarafından yalnız bırakıldığı hissiyle söylediği"* yorumlarına neden oldu.

Hızlı adımlarla gazetecileri geride bırakan Albay üiçek, yanındaki kişiyle birlikte bir taksiye binerek uzaklaştı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Sabih Kanadoğlu: 'No comment'* 

*8.Ocak.2010 / vatangazetesi.com*



*Yargıtay Onursal Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Sabih Kanadoğlu, 'Ergenekon' soruşturması kapsamında 4 saat ifade verdi* 

Yargıtay Onursal Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Sabih Kanadoğlu, *'Ergenekon'* soruşturması kapsamında ifadesine başvurulmak üzere Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'ne geldi. 

Hakim ve savcıların giriş yaptığı bölümden adliyeye alınan Kanadoğlu, soruşturmayı yürüten savcılara yaklaşık 4 saat ifade verdi. 

Sorgu sırasında İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı da bulundu. 


*'GüREVİMİ YAPTIM'*

Adliye çıkışında kısa bir açıklama yapan Kanadoğlu_, "üağdaş bir demokrasi ancak hukuk devletinin geçerli olduğu ülkelerde olur. Hukuk devletinin olmazsa olmazı, yargı bağımsızlığıdır. Yargı bağımsızlığının olduğu her ülkede, Cumhurbaşkanı ve Başbakan dahil, herkes sade vatandaş gibi gelip yargı önünde hesap vermeye mecburdur. Ben de sade vatandaş gibi gelip, görevimi yaptım"_ dedi.

Sabih Kanadoğlu, NTV'nin sorguyla ilgili sorusuna* "No comment"* (yorum yok) diyerek yanıt verdi.

*EVİ ARANMIşTI*

Soruşturmayı yürüten savcılık tarafından yaklaşık bir ay önce Yargıtay Onursal Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Sabih Kanadoğlu’na tebligat gönderilmişti. 

*"Ergenekon"* soruşturması kapsamında 7 Ocak'ta düzenlenen operasyonda Sabih Kanadoğlu'nun da evi aranmıştı. Ancak Kanadoğlu gözaltına alınmamıştı.




...

----------


## bozok

*Kozmik yalanlar*


*Melih Aşık*
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*8 Ocak 2010*




Fikret Bila dün yazdı... Meğer gözaltına alınan albayın şoförü olan er telefonda babasına *“Baba biz de evrak yakıyoruz”* dememiş. Zaten aramanın yapıldığı binada kalorifer kazanı da yokmuş. Bina doğalgazla ısıtılıyormuş...

Kozmik odaların aranmasına bu ve benzeri yalanlar dayanak gösterilmişti.

üzellikle yandaş medyaya bu yalan haberleri, dinlemeleri vs. belli ki bir* “organize örgüt”* servis ediyor? 

Kurumları bu haberler çatışmaya sevk ediyor, toplumu bu tür haberler bölüyor.

Bu organize suç örgütü hangisidir? Neden kovuşturulmuyor?

Hukukçu Noyan üzkan gönderdiği notta diyor ki:

_“Ankara'da yetkili savcılığın, kurumlar arasında çatışmayı hedefleyen ve bazı kurumları propaganda yoluyla alenen aşağılayan bu ‘organize suç işleme örgütü’ hakkında TCK. 302. Maddeye muhalefetten ceza soruşturması ve dava açması gerekirdi...”_

Gerekirdi ama kimse bu konularla meşgul değil...

Akla mesela Yavuz Donat’ın, 11 Temmuz 2003 tarihli Sabah gazetesinde yayımlanan* “Erdoğan’ın üzel Timi ”* başlıklı yazısı geliyor. 

Okuyoruz:

_“Doğrudan Başbakan’a bağlı bir organizasyon. İçişleri ve Adalet Bakanları’nın bilgileri dahilinde. Bütün ‘iç güvenlik birikimleri’ de bu organizasyonun içinde. üalışmalar gizli... Operasyonel niteliği yüksek, tribünlere oynamayan bir takım. Bu işlerin yürütüldüğü karargaha gelince: O da gizli... TBMM’ye yürüme mesafesinde bir yer..”_
 

Bu yazı o gün bugün yalanlanmadı. Savcıların soruşturma başlattığı da duyulmadı!

Anlaşılıyor ki iktidar yanlısı komplo merkezlerinin Ankara’da rahat bir çalışma alanı var.


...

----------


## bozok

*En önemli delil incelenmeli*


*Mehmet Y. YILMAZ*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*8 Ocak 2010* 






*BAşBAKAN Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’ın evinin bulunduğu sokakta keşif gezisine çıktıkları ileri sürülen iki subay ile ilgili en önemli bilgi, subayların Arınç’ın evinin adresinin yazılı olduğu kağıdı yutmaya çalıştıkları iddiasıydı.*


Polise göre subaylar bir şişe su ile kağıdı yutmaya çalışmışlar, ama polislerin üzerlerine atlamasıyla bunu başaramamışlardı.

Subayların ifadelerinde de söz konusu kağıt parçasının ceplerine polis tarafından konulduğu ileri sürülüyordu.

Dün *Milliyet*’te yayımlanan *Fikret Bila*’nın haberinden öğrendik ki *Genelkurmay Başkanlığı*, *bu kağıt parçası ile ilgili olarak kriminal inceleme yapılmasını istemiş*.

Olaya karışan askerlerin ve polislerin el yazısı örneklerinin kağıttaki yazılar ile karşılaştırılmasını talep etmiş.

Yine aynı haberden öğreniyoruz ki bugüne kadar bu konuda bir gelişme de olmamış.

*İki olasılık var: Ya savcılar buna gerek görmemişler ya da inceleme için girişimde bulunmuşlar ama Genelkurmay’a bununla ilgili bir yanıt vermeye gerek görmemişler*.

Olabilir. Savcıların, yaptıkları soruşturma sırasındaki her adımlarını açıklamak gibi bir zorunlulukları yok zaten.

Ancak şu bizim adli sistemimizde genellikle ihmal edilen bir durum:

*Savcılar, sanıkların aleyhine olan delilleri toplarken, lehlerine sayılması gereken delilleri de toplamak zorundalar.*

*Bu yapılmadığı zaman soruşturma eksik yürütülüyor demektir.*

Elbette mesleklerinde buraya kadar gelmiş savcılara akıl öğretebilecek durumda değilim ama bu soruşturmanın en kritik delillerinden sayılması gereken bu kağıt ile ilgili doyurucu bir araştırma yapmak mutlaka gerekiyor!


...

----------


## bozok

*Yeni iddianame savcılığı kamuoyunda mahkum ettirir*

*08.01.2010 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

 

*“İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı”* başlıklı belgede ıslak imzası bulunduğu iddiasıyla iki kez tutuklanan ve ardından serbest bırakılan Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, sivil kıyafetiyle Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’nin önünden geçerken ifade vermek üzere adliyeye gelen Yargıtay Onursal Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Sabih Kanadoğlu’nu takip etmek üzere orada bulunan gazetecilerle karşılaştı. Gazetecilerin çeşitli sorular yönelttiği üiçek, _“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” ndaki imza size mi ait?”_ şeklindeki soru üzerine* “Hayır, imza kesinlikle bana ait değil”* dedi. Islak imzaya ilişkin diğer sorular üzerine Albay Dursun üiçek, şunları söyledi: 

_“Niye incelemeye göndermiyorlar? Gerçekse göndersinler, çok güveniyorlarsa göndersinler. Tek raporla olmaz. Kurum da kabul etmiyor. Biz de etmiyoruz. Genelkurmay kaç sefer istedi, niye göndermiyorlar. Suç işliyorlar. Benim için bu soruşturma bitmiştir. Soruşturma falan yok. Hakkımda iddianame hazırlanırsa, Savcılık kamuoyunda tekrar mahkum olur.”_

*Hepsi palavra, yalan*
_“Hükümeti yıkmaya teşebbüs ettiniz mi?”_ sorusunu ise Kurmay Albay üiçek, *“Bir albay hükümeti yıkabilir mi? Hepsi palavra hepsi yalan”* yanıtını verdi. üiçek, _“Kozmik odadaki aramalara ilişkin bir şey söyleyecek misiniz?”_ sorusunu _“Onu gidin Genelkurmaya sorun”_ diye cevapladı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Arınç'a suikast ihbarı internetten*

*9.Ocak.2010 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

 

CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun açıkladığı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’a yönelik suikast iddiaları sonucu başlatılan soruşturmaya dayanak teşkil eden telefon numarasının* 1230606* ile başlaması şüphe yarattı. Kılıçdaroğlu, telefonun Amerika’dan açıldığını söylerken, polise yapılan ihbarın Ankara’dan, hatta üukurambar’dan gelmesi ihtimalinin yüksek olduğu ifade edildi. Numaranın başında bulunan* 1* sayısı tüm Amerikan telefonlarında hatta zaman zaman şehir içi aramalar da bile kullanıldığı için ardından gelen üç rakamın yani *230’*un bölge kodu olması gerekir. Ancak, Amerikan telefon kod sistemine göre 230 ile başlayan bir bölge yok. Georgia Eyaleti’nin Albany, Americus, Bainbridge, Valdosta bölgesinde 229, Michigan Eyaleti’nin Traverse City, Muskegon, Ludington bölgelerinde ise 231 kodu kullanılıyor. Amerika’da telefon kodu 230 ile başlayan bir bölgenin bulunmaması, 230’un hiç bir şekilde kullanılmadığı anlamına gelmiyor. Amerika merkezli* “şikayet et”* benzeri bir internet sitesinde, bazı Amerikalıların 230 ile başlayan telefon numaralarından rahatsız edici aramalar geldiğini bildirmiş olmaları şüpheleri artırıyor

...

----------


## bozok

*Hakim Kayan 8 gün daha kozmik odada*

*9.Ocak.2010 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

 

Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’a suikast iddiasıyla başlatılan soruşturma kapsamında Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Hakimi Kadir Kayan’ın, üzel Kuvvetler’deki *“kozmik oda”*da 8 gün daha inceleme yapması bekleniyor. 12 günden bu yana devam eden incelemeler sırasında, klasörler ile diğer bölümlerdeki bilgisayarlarda bulunan yaklaşık 1.000 dosyanın tek tek ele alınmasının çalışma süresini uzattığı belirtildi. Hakim Kayan’ın incelemeleri sırasında aramaya eşlik eden ve tutanak tutan askeri personel dışında hiç kimse kozmik odaya girmesine izin verilmiyor..


...

----------


## bozok

*HAKİME MERMİ VAKASINDAKİ İLGİNü TESADüF*



*6.Ocak.2010*


Kozmik odada arama yapan hakim ve savcıya içinde 8’er mermi bulunan iki kargo ulaştı.

Bu olay dün yaşandı.

*Peki, bir gün önce ne oldu?*

Savcı Mustafa Bilgili, Bülent Arınç’a suikast iddiasıyla gözaltına alınan ve 4 gün sonra serbest bırakılan üç subay için yeniden tutuklama talep etti istedi. Bu talep mermi vakasından bir gün önce karara bağlandı. Ankara 12’inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, *“yeterli delil yok”* diyerek savcının isteğini reddetti.

Ne acayip olaylar oluyor. Hayretle izliyoruz. Ancak bir açıklaması da olmalı. Odatv’ye göre ihtimaller şöyle:

*1)* Mermiler, mahkemenin* “yeterli delil yok”* kararından bir gün sonra postalandı. Acaba birileri kanıt mı yaratmaya çalışıyor?

*2)* Birileri memleketle oyun mu oynuyor? Arınç suikasti iddiasında* 8 özel kuvvet askeri* gözaltına alınmıştı. Hakim ve savcıya gönderilen mermi sayısı da *8.* Bu ne tesadüf? Yoksa o birileri film senaryosu gibi tertiple mi meşgul?

*3)* Sekiz mermi hakim ve savcıya *“Bu iş çok önemli. Soruşturma ısrarından vazgeçmeyin”* anlamına mı geliyor?

*4)* Yoksa çok öfkeli ve çılgın birileri hakim ve savcıya gözdağı mı veriyor?




*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*"İüİMİZDEKİ SOVYETLER BİRLİğİ üüKERTİLİYOR"*



*06.01.201011:12*


Milliyet yazarı *Hasan Cemal* ve Referans yazarı *Cengiz üandar* bugünkü köşelerinde devlet bürokrasinin en tepe noktasındaki bir ismin *“Devletin içindeki Sovyetler Birliği çökertiliyor”* sözüne atıfta bulundular.

*“Tayyip Erdoğan’ın demokrasi notu...”* başlıklı yazısının bir bölümünde şöyle yazıyor Hasan Cemal:

_“Geçen gün Ankara’da bir yüksek bürokratla sohbet ederken şöyle dedi:_
_
“Bizim ‘Sovyetleri’miz, yani duvarlar yeni yeni yıkılıyor!”
_
Cengiz üandar ise bu konuyu yazısının merkezine taşıyıp, başlığı şöyle atmıştı: *"Devletin içindeki Sovyetler Birliği çöküyor."*
üandar da o sözü söyleyen kişiden söz ederken şunları yazıyor:

_“(…) Devlet bürokrasisinin en tepe noktası sayılan makamdaki insan, yani devleti “içinden tanıyan” ve “içinden izleyen”, bu anlamda devlet hakkında söz söylemeye en yetkin konumda bulunan bir yetkili bize öyle dedi: “Devletin içindeki Sovyetler Birliği çöküyor!””
_
şimdi bu yazıların kodlarını çözelim…

Hatırlanacağı gibi; Hasan Cemal ve Cengiz üandar, CNN TüRK’te yayınlanan *Tecrübe Konuşuyor* programına geçtiğimiz gün *Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ü* konuk almışlardı.

şimdi her iki ismin de aynı sözü, devletin en üst düzey bürokratına atfen köşesine alması, akıllarda soru işareti bırakıyor.

Cemal’in ve üandar’ın yazılarında pişti olmasını nasıl açıklamak gerekiyor?

Acaba, *“İçimizdeki Sovyetler Birliği üökertiliyor”* sözü *Abdullah Gül*’e mi ait?




*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*8 MERMİ NEDEN SüRAT KARGO'YLA GüNDERİLDİ*



*07.01.2010* 

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu Ankara Bölge Başkanlığı’nda arama yapan Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üyesi Hakim *Kadir Kayan* ve soruşturmayı yürüten savcı *Mustafa Bilgili*’ye 8’er adet mermi gönderildi. Mermilerin olduğu paket *Sürat Kargo* firmasına sahte bir adres ve isim gösterilerek verilmişti. Bu nedenle paketi veren kişiye henüz ulaşılamadı. Olayda Kadir Kayan’a dönük bir tehdit olduğu iddiası ortaya atılırken, kimi yorumcular da böyle bir gönderinin komplo olduğu üzerinde duruyor. 

*Peki hakim Kadir Kayan’a bu mermileri gönderenler neden Sürat Kargo’yu tercih etti?*
*
Neden posta ile göndermedi?*
*
Ya da başka bir kargo şirketini tercih etmedi?*

*Sürat Kargo daha önce de gündeme gelmişti*
Sürat Kargo’nun adı son dönemde *Fethullah Gülen Cemaati* ile beraber anılıyor.

Okullarda ücretsiz olarak verilen ders kitaplarının dağıtılması ve okulların evraklarının taşınması işinin Sürat Kargo’ya verilmesi meclisin gündemine gelmişti. CHP Antalya Milletvekili Osman üzcan, dönemin Milli Eğitim Bakanı Hüseyin üelik’e konu üzerine soru önergesi vermişti. üzcan soru önergesinde: _“Halk Eğitim Müdürlükleri'ne gönderilen bir genelge ile Açık Liseler'e yapılan başvuruların Sürat Kargo ile yapılması istenildi mi? Sürat Kargo ile Zaman Gazetesi arasında bir bağlantı var mıdır? Eğitim Teknolojileri Genel Müdürlüğü, Sürat Kargo'ya 2005'ten bu yana ne kadar ödeme yaptı?”_ diye sordu.

Sürat Kargo’nun kurumsal tanıtımları Zaman Gazetesi’nde geniş yer buluyor. 

*Referanslar ve cemaat
*Sürat Kargo’nun ''http://www.suratkargo.com.tr'' adresli internet sitesinde referansları ise dikkat çekiyor.

Bu referanslar arasında cemaate yakınlığıyla bilinen *Zaman gazetesi* (Feza Gazetecilik A.ş), *Bank Asya, Samanyolu Televizyonu Pazarlama* (Dünya Pazarlama), *Samanyolu TV, NT Kitap Kırtasiye, Kanal 7, Yimpaş Holding, Deniz Feneri Derneği* gibi kuruluşlar bulunuyor.

Hakim ve savcıya gönderilen 8 merminin postalandığı şirket, ilişkileri ile dikkat çekiyor.



*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Albay Tatar'in intiharı TBMM'de* 

*11.01.2010 Pazartesi 15:45*




Ergenekon soruşturmasında adı geçen ve intihar eden Deniz Yarbay Ali Tatar’ın ağabeyi Ahmet Tatar, CHP Sivas Milletvekili Malik Ecder üzdemir’le birlikte Meclis İnsan Haklarını İnceleme Komisyonu’na başvurdu. üzdemir, Ali Tatar’ın intiharı ve benzer intiharların araştırılması için bir alt komisyon kurulmasını isteyeceklerini belirterek, _“Umuyor ve diliyorum ki komisyon üyelerimiz, iktidarıyla muhalefetiyle Türkiye’de yaşanan ve gittikçe de hızlı bir boyut kazanan bu insan hak ve ihlallerini inceleyecek hassasiyeti gösterecektir”_ dedi. Tatar, _“Bu konunun sorumluları bilsinler ki hiçbir koşulda bu ailenin elleri onların yakalarını bırakmayacak. Ne olursa olsun, işin sonu nereye varırsa varsın”_ dedi.

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında gözaltına alındıktan sonra serbest bırakılan ve ikinci kez gözaltına alınmak istenmesi üzerine intihar eden Deniz Yarbay Ali Tatar’ın ağabeyi Ahmet Tatar, CHP Sivas Milletvekili ve TBMM İnsan Haklarını İnceleme Komisyonu üyesi Malik Ecder üzdemir ile birlikte İnsan Hakları Komisyonu’na başvurdu. Başvurun ardından açıklama yapan üzdemir Türkiye’nin hukuk devleti olmaktan hızlı bir şekilde uzaklaştığını, yaşamın her alanında yaşanan hukuksuzlukların insanları bezdirme noktasına getirdiğini belirterek_ “Bir kısım insanlar bu ülkede haksız bir şekilde cezaevlerinde ve tutukevlerinde bulunuyorlar. Bir kısım insanlar hayatını kaybediyorlar. Yakın zamanda kaybettiğimiz onuru ve haysiyetiyle oynandığı için bunu onuruna ve haysiyetine yediremeyen Yarbay Ali Tatar’ın yaşadığı süreci anlatmak, insan hakları komisyonuna anlatmak ve yaşanan olumsuzlukları, haksızlıkları dile getirmek adına ağabeyi Ahmet Tatar bugün benimle birlikte İnsan Hakları Komisyonu’na müracaatta bulundu”_ dedi.

üzdemir bir soru üzerine CHP’li komisyon üyeleri olarak daha önce de Ali Tatar ve TSK’nın rütbeli subayları arasında yaşanan intihar olaylarının araştırılması için alt komisyon kurulmasını talep ettiklerini bildirdi. üzdemir Ahmet Tatar’ın komisyona sunduğu dilekçede, Ali Tatar’ın intiharından önce yaşanan süreci anlattığını belirterek yapılacak ilk komisyon toplantısında konuyu yeniden gündeme getireceklerini söyledi. üzdemir, _“Umuyor ve diliyorum ki komisyon üyelerimiz, iktidarıyla muhalefetiyle Türkiye’de yaşanan ve gittikçe de hızlı bir boyut kazanan bu insan hak ve ihlallerini inceleyecek hassasiyeti gösterecektir.”_dedi.

*-“KARDEşİM HUKUKSUZLUK VE İNSAN HAKLARI İHLALLERİ NEDENİYLE BU İSTENMEYEN SONA SüRüKLENDİ”-*

İntihar eden Deniz Yarbay Ali Tatar’ın ağabeyi Ahmet Tatar ise _“Bu bizim başımıza geldi. Bunun başka ocakları söndürmemesi, başka insanların başına gelmemesi için bu işin gerçekten açığa çıkarılması gerekiyor”_ dedi. Bu amaçla tüm yasal yolları kullanacaklarını daha önce de açıkladıklarını, bu çerçevede ilk olarak TBMM’den işi başlattıklarını söyleyen Tatar,_ “İnsan hakları sağı solu, seni beni olmayan ve hepimize gerekli olan çok temel bir öğreti. Bu öğreti maalesef benim rahmetli kardeşime uygulanmadı. Bu hukuksuzluk ve insan hakları ihlalleriyle bu istenmeyen sona doğru iteklendi. Umuyorum ki bizim yaşadıklarımız kimsenin başına gelmesin. Bunun için mutlaka herkesin aynı duyarlılıkta olması gerekiyor. Zira bu hepimiz için gerekli olan bir kavram. Hukuk da hepimize gerekli, insan hakları da. Sonuna kadar bütün yasal yollarla, bu konuda mücadelemizi sürdüreceğiz. Gücümüzün elbette ki sınırlarını da biliyoruz. Onun için son sözümüz bu divan olmazsa öbür divan. Ama bu konunun sorumluları bilsinler ki hiçbir koşulda bu ailenin elleri onların yakalarını bırakmayacak. Ne olursa olsun, işin sonu nereye varırsa varsın”_ diye konuştu.

*-“UMARIM AİHM’E GİTMEK MECRUBİYETİNDE KALMAYIZ”-*

Kardeşi Ali Tatar’ın intiharının yasal boyutunun yanı sıra insani boyutu da olduğunu söyleyen Ahmet Tatar, şunları söyledi:

_“Benim kardeşime uygulanan bu hukuk süreci bu insan haklarının ihlal edildiği süreç rutin bir uygulama mıdır? Artık bundan böyle bunlar mı uygulanacak? Eğer bunlar uygulanacaksa çok vahim. Herkesin bu konuda bir şeyler yapması gerekiyor. Ben Malik Bey’le buradayım. Benim serzenişimin duyulması gereken yer Malik bey ya da onun grubu değil. Ben bütün TBMM’deki insanlara sesleniyorum; bu hepimizin sorunu. Bu tür şeyler bu ülkede rutin hale gelecekse bu ülkede biz neye güveneceğiz? Hukuka güvenemeyeceksek bu ülkede insan hakları bir şekilde uygulanmayacaksa, biz hangi zeminde birlikte yaşamaya devam edeceğiz?”_

Hukukçuların davanın ulaşabileceği en son nokta olarak AİHM’i gösterdiğini ifade eden Ahmet Tatar,_ “Olabilir ama umuyorum ki TBMM çatısı altında böyle bir komisyon varsa oralara gitmek mecburiyetinde kalmayız. Onun için öncelik buradır. Onun için hiçbir hukuki süreç başlatmadan önce bu başvuruyu yaptık”_ dedi.

*-BAşVURU DİLEKüESİNDEN: KARDEşİME ARKA ARKAYA şOK YAşATILDI-*

Ahmet Tatar’ın Meclis İnsan Haklarını İnceleme Komisyonu’na sunduğu başvuru dilekçesinde ise başvurunun Ali Tatar’ın eşi, kızı ve tüm aile fertleri adına yapıldığı vurgulandı. Ali Tatar’ın 5 Aralık 2009 tarihinde zanlı sıfatı ile ifade vermek üzere İstanbul Beşiktaş Adliyesine çağrıldığı, Cumhuriyet Savcısı Süleyman Pehlivan tarafından sorgulandıktan sonra da tutuklanması talebiyle nöbetçi mahkemeye sevk edildiği belirtilen başvuru dilekçesinde şöyle denildi:

_“On bir günlük tutukluluk sonunda 16 Aralık 2009’da tahliye olan kardeşim için adeta alay edercesine iki gün sonra 18 Aralık 2009 tarihinde savcının itirazı ile tekrar tutuklama kararı çıkarılmış bu durumu onur meselesi haline getiren kardeşim 19 Aralık sabahı evinde hayatına son vermiştir. Yüreğimize büyük bir acı bırakarak ebediyete intikal eden kardeşim, bu süreçte büyük bir hukuksuzluğun kurbanı olmuş, hukuk ve temel insan hakları hiçe sayılarak adım adım bu talihsiz sona doğru itilmiştir. Her insanın olduğu gibi kardeşimin de kişisel onuruna saygı beklemesi en doğal hakkıdır. Bu noktada askerlikte meslek onurunun diğer mesleklere göre önemli bir ayrılığı olduğu gözden kaçırılmamalıdır. Bütün dünyada askerlik mesleğinin motivasyon temelini onur ve gurur oluşturur. Zira her devlet, her millet askerinden yüksek sadakat ve gereğinde vatanı için canını feda edebilecek motivasyon bekler. Bu süreçte yargı erkini elinde bulunduran ve adil olmak mecburiyetinde olan savcı ve hakimler, karşısındakinin insan olduğunu tamamen göz ardı edip asgari insani hassasiyeti kardeşimden esirgemişlerdir. Zira kardeşime arka arkaya şok yaşatılmıştır. ünce hukuksuz bir tutuklama, ardından umudunun kırıldığı anlarda büyük bir sevinç şoku ve daha bu sevincini ailesi ile paylaşma noktasında iken tekrar bir tutuklanma şoku ile karşı karşıya bırakılmıştır. Yani kara kışta adeta ateş ve buzla sınanan kardeşim maalesef buna dayanamayıp kırılmıştır. Bunun adı gaddarlıktır, zalimliktir:”_

*-“SİGARA İüMEZKEN UYUşTURUCU SORULARINA MUHATAP OLDU”-*

Dilekçede ayrıca hakim ve savcı sorgularının incelenmesi de istendi. Ali Tatar’ın, suçlamaların* ‘Deniz Kuvvetleri komutanı ile selefine suikast planlamak olduğu’* ancak bu yönde hiçbir soruya muhatap olmadığı ifade edilirken _“Hayatında sigara içmemiş olan kardeşim bu sorgulamalar sırasındaki uyuşturucu sorularına muhatap olmuş ve daha sonra bunun basına servis edilmesi ile vefatından sonra bir gazete tarafından ‘uyuşturucu lideri’ ilan edilmiş, kemikleri bir kez daha sızlatılmış, acımız katmerleşmiştir”_ denildi. 



...

----------


## bozok

*Sincan hakimi arama için ağır konuştu* 

*11.01.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



*“Bir hakim kozmik odayı arıyor. Ses çıkmıyor. Biz TİB deyince yer yerinden oynuyor” dedi.* 

Adalet Bakanlığı Müfettişleri, Sincan Adliyesi’nde Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından alınan Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı’ndaki inceleme kararı nedeniyle, ikinci kez arama başlattı.

Sincan Adliyesi'ndeki aramanın devam ettiği saatlerde Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Osman Kaçmaz da gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtladı. Kaçmaz, *“Bir hakim kozmik odayı arıyor. Ses çıkmıyor. Biz TİB deyince yer yerinden oynuyor”* dedi.

*“Bütün hakim ve savcılar baskı altında”* diyen Kaçmaz,_ “Ben bir yerde Adalet Komisyonu Başkanıyım. üncelikle ‘Biz şunun için geldik demeliler’ ve benim hala haberim yok Bana da ilginç geliyor; ama yargı her şeyi çözecek. Ama bana bir yerlere mesaj veriliyor gibi geliyor”_ değerlendirmesinde bulundu.

İzne ayrılacağını fakat, müfettişler geldiği için izne ayrılamadığını kaydeden Kaçmaz, şöyle dedi:

_“Madem ihraçla yargılanıyorum. İhraç edeceklerse etsinler. Ben de görevimi yapayım. Hakimlerle ilgili bir sürü şikayet var. İkide bir Sincan Adliyesi. Sadece biz mi görev yapıyoruz? Ben karar alırken bu olaylardan etkilenmiyorum. Hiçbir şeyden de korkmuyorum. Kozmik odadaki arama kararını sizin takdirinize bırakıyorum. Bir hakim kozmik odayı arıyor, kimse bir şey demiyor; ama biz TİB deyince yer yerinden oynuyor.”_ 

...

----------


## bozok

*Dolmabahçe sendromu…* 


Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan ile Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ arasındaki haftalık olağan görüşmeler, bilindiği gibi devlet geleneğimize bizzat Erdoğan ile Başbuğ’un birlikte kazandırdıkları bir gelenektir. 


Daha önce böyle bir uygulama yoktu. üzellikle 27 Nisan bildirisiyle zirve yapan asker-hükümet gerginliği, Temmuz 2007’de AKP’nin sandıktan ezici bir çoğunlukla çıkmasıyla ister istemez son buldu.


TSK’nın 27 Nisan bildirisinde ortaya koyduğu tarz ve tezler, ağır bir yenilgiye uğramıştı. Bu gerilimin seçimden sonra daha sancılı değil de daha bir *“geçiş süreci”* psikolojisiyle ortadan kaldırılmasında Başbuğ ve Erdoğan’ın kişisel çabaları etkili olmuştur.


Derken ikili, tarihimizde benzeri olmayan bir model başlattı ve haftalık olağan görüşmeler, Ergenekon soruşturmaları kapsamında askere yöneltilen suçlamaların giderek dozunu arttırması ve bir gece yarısı yapılan ani yasa değişikliği ile askeri yargının yetkilerinin kısılmasına kadar devam etti. İlker Başbuğ, *“TSK’ya karşı asimetrik psikolojik savaş yürütülüyor”* tespitini yaptıktan sonra da ordu ile hükümet yeniden birbirinden uzaklaşmaya başladı. Bu süreçte Erdoğan ile Başbuğ arasındaki haftalık görüşmeler de bir hayli sekteye uğradı, diyalog yeniden kopma noktasına geldi.


*Dün yapılan görüşme şekil-şemal itibarıyla, asker ile hükümet arasındaki güven ilişkisinin yeniden tesis edilmeye başlamasından çok başka bir miladı yansıtıyor.*


Bir kere, şimdiye kadar baş başa yapılmış olan bu görüşmeler, birden bire *“tanık huzurunda”* yapılmaya başlandı.


Başbakan Erdoğan görüşmeye yanında *Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin ve İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay* ile birlikte gitti. Bu yeni *‘düzen’* belki de konuşulacak olan konuların içeriğiyle ilgilidir ama toplumun hafızasındaki *“Dolmabahçe travmasının”* canlanmasını da kimse engelleyemez.


*Geçen görüşmeye İlker Başbuğ, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı ve kendisinden sonra Genelkurmay Başkanlığı koltuğuna oturacak olan Orgeneral Işık Koşaner’i götürmüştü; acaba Erdoğan da bu davranışa karşılık olarak bakanlarını mı götürdü?*


Amaç ve sonuç ne olursa olsun, ortaya çıkan manzara, her iki tarafın da yeni bir *“Dolmabahçe sendromundan”* endişe duyduklarını ve ileride çıkabilecek spekülasyonlara karşı kendi cephelerini takviye ettiklerini ortaya koyuyor. Kimse tarihe haklı olarak Yaşar Büyükanıt gibi geçmek istemiyor.


İkili görüşmenin Genelkurmay Karargahında yapılmasının da *“yeni bir durumu”* yansıttığı söylenebilir. Kim ne derse desin bir güven kaybı söz konusudur. Belki de İlker Başbuğ, *“Asimetrik psikolojik savaş”* dediği ortamda her seferine, *“Başbakan’ın ayağına giden komutan”* fotoğrafında değişiklik yapma ihtiyacı duymuştur; bilemeyiz. Başbakanlık kaynakları basına, *“Görüşmenin karargahta yapılacak olması özel bir durum değil. Erdoğan ve Başbuğ’un ortak kararı olarak önceden planlandı”* şeklinde bilgi verdiler.


Akla şu da geliyor: Acaba Başbuğ, bunu *“ortam dinlemeye karşı”* bir tedbir olarak mı gündeme getirdi? Yani, Başbakanlık binasını Genelkurmay karargahı kadar güvenilir bulmuyor mu?


Eğer böyle bir endişe varsa, aylardır kamuoyunun gözü önünde olup bitenlere bakıp rahatlıkla şunu söyleyebiliriz.


Genelkurmay’ın bütün binaları, bütün haberleşme, bilgisayar ve arşiv sistemleri, deyim yerindeyse *“kevgire dönmüş”* bir görüntü sergiliyor.


*Bu şartlar altında emin olun Başbakanlık binası daha güvenlidir…*






*yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / KENTGAZETESİ.COM / 08.01.2010*

----------


## bozok

*Başbuğ’un ikilemi* 



*Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu’*nda görev yapan iki muvazzaf subayın Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’a suikat yapacakları iddiası ve ardından Kurul binasının bir hakim tarafından aranmaya başlanmasıyla* “kriz”* tanımı yapanlar oldu. 


Ardından, *“devlette çatışma”* kavramı ortaya atıldı. Bu iki saptamayı da abartılı bulanlar ve kabul etmeyenler mevcut… Bunların başında Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ile Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan geliyor. Gül, basında en *“muhterem”* insanlar olarak gördüğü Hasan Cemal ile Cengiz üandar’ı Köşk’e çağırıp, *“Devletin içindeki Sovyetler Birliği çöküyor”* bile dedi.


Gerçi üandar, bu sözü doğrudan Gül’e dayandırmıyor ama zekası son günlerde oldukça küçümsenen bizler, kimin kime ne dediğini anlayacak tecrübeye ulaştık.


*“Devletin içindeki Sovyetler Birliği” benzetmesi kuşkusuz çok tartışılacak bir benzetme ama bu yoğun gündemde ne yazık ki zaman yok. Ancak şunu söyleyebiliriz:* 

*Cumhurbaşkanı bu konularda uçuk Prof. Türköne’den pek de farklı düşünmüyor. Ufuk Uras ve Yılmaz Erdoğan’la da iyi anlaşabilirler.*


*“Devlette çatışma yok, uyum var”* cephesinde mantıken Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un yer almaması gerekiyor çünkü kendisi, *“TSK’ya karşı asimetrik psikolojik savaş yürütülüyor”* tespitini bizzat yapmış olan devlet yetkilisidir. Ordusuna karşı *“asimetrik psikolojik savaş”* yürütülen bir ülkede devlette uyum ve güvenden bahsedilemez; çünkü o *“psikolojik savaşı”* yürütenler her kimse, bu işi devletin başka birimleriyle işbirliği yapmadan götüremezler. Yok eğer -ki arzu edilen odur- orduyla hükümet, orduyla medya, orduyla temsil makamı vs. arasında problem yok da uyum varsa, o zaman da psikolojik savaş yok demektir.


*Bu ülkede her şey masa başında hazırlanıp masa başında bitiriliyor. Hayatın gerçek yüzünü yaşamak sadece şehit olanlarla işsizliğin ve sefaletin pençesinde kıvrananlara kalıyor. Onun dışında her şey sanal; “kriz” de sanal, “uyum” da…*


Daha geçen hafta *“Devletin güvenlik güçleri birbirine silah çekecek konuma geldi, Erzincan’da Allah korusun o silah patlasaydı, olacakları düşünmek bile istemiyorum”* diye yazılar yazanlar, dün itibarıyla rotayı *“Ankara’da bahar rüzgarı”* başlıklı yazılara kırdılar.


Ne oldu da *“bahar rüzgarları”* esmeye başladı Ankara’da?


*“Asimetrik psikolojk savaş”* ortadan mı kalktı? Basının önümüze sürdüğü *“delil”* şu:


*Başbakan Erdoğan ile Genelkurmay Başkanı Başbuğ arasındaki görüşmede ilk kez görüntü alınmasına karar verilmiş ve Genelkurmay ilk kez bu “mutlu anın” fotoğrafını internet sitesine koymuş…*


Bir de iki gündür Fikret Bila’ya verilen kulisler var. *“**Başbakan Erdoğan’ın, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın ev sahipliğinden ve karargahtan aldığı bilgilerden memnun olduğu bilgisi kulislere yansıdı. Erdoğan’ın karargahtan ayrılırken bu memnuniyetini Org. Başbuğ’a ilettiği de gelen haberler arasında.Genelkurmay’da dün gerçekleştirilen genişletilmiş toplantı, kamuoyunda kurumlar arası çatışma yaşandığı yönündeki izlenimin silinmesi yolunda atılmış önemli bir adım olarak değerlendirilebilir”* diye yazdı dün Bila...


Kendi kendilerine küsüyorlar, kendi kendilerine barışıyorlar, kafası karışan da vatandaş oluyor.


Kimse yanlış anlamasın tabii ki orduyla hükümetin uyumlu çalışması gerektiğine inanıyoruz ama ne olup bittiğini, bu toz dumanın neden çıktığını da birileri bize anlatsın. Bu ülkenin Genelkurmay Başkanı *“asimetrik psikolojik harp var”* derken yanılmışsa, bunu da itiraf etsin.


Yoksa, Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın kapalı kapılar arkasında her geçen gün *“bir şeylere ikna edilmesi”* bize *“kriz aşıldı, devlette beyaz sayfa”* başlıklarıyla yansıtılmak isteniyorsa, soru sorma hakkımız doğar.


Milliyet gazetesi Ankara temsilcisi Fikret Bila’ya karargahtaki aramalarla ilgili olarak verilen perde arkası bilgiler de ilginçti. Milliyet gazetesi bunları önceki gün geniş şekilde yayımladı. *Cihet-i askeriyeden geldiği anlaşılan bu “kulislere” göre, ilk gün askeri yetkililer arama yapmak isteyen savcıya CMK’nın 125. maddesi hükmünü hatırlatarak engel olmuşlar, bunun üzerine nöbetçi hakim Kadir Kayan çağrılmış. Yani, ast’ların kozmik evrak üzerinde arama yapılmasına direndikleri anlaşılıyor…*


Ve yine Bila’nın aktardığına göre Orgeneral Başbuğ, hakimin taleplerinin yerine getirilmesi ve kendisine yardımcı olunması emrini vermiş...


*(Böyle bir emrin Başbuğ-Erdoğan-Koşaner görüşmesinden çıktığı zaten tahmin edilmişti.)*


Bila’nın aktardığı belki de en önemli bilgi şu:


*“Arama konusunu düzenleyen 125. madde tartışmalıydı. Aramanın usulü ve kapsamı konusunda farklı görüşler vardı. Bu durum üzerine Genelkurmay Adli Müşavirliği, Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’a hukuki durum ve tartışmalarla ilgili olarak bir brifing verdi.*


*Brifingde, 125. maddenin, kozmik evrak için ancak kovuşturma aşamasında inceleme izni verdiği, soruşturma aşamasında vermediği görüşü iletildi. Bu görüşe rağmen Orgeneral Başbuğ, brifingi aldıktan sonra,* ‘Aramaya engel olursak kamuoyunda yanlış anlaşılır. Sanki bir şeyleri örtüyör, gizliyor, saklıyormuşuz gibi bir izlenim doğar. Tereddüt yaratmaya gerek yok. Bir şey saklamıyoruz, kapıları açın. İleriye dönük olarak hukuki haklarımızı da kullanın’* diye özetlenebilecek bir emir verdi. Kozmik kapılar Orgeneral Başbuğ’un bu emriyle açıldı.”*


Madem yasa kozmik evrakın ancak kovuşturma aşamasında hakim heyeti tarafından incelenebileceğini hükme bağlıyor; o zaman Başbuğ’un böyle bir emir verme yetkisi var mı?


*Neymiş, “açmazsak spekülasyon yaparlar” demiş… Sanki açınca yapmadılar!*


Belli ki Başbuğ bu kararı verirken kişisel inisiyatif kullanmış ve bir risk almış. 


Nedir o risk? O risk şu:


*Dün televizyona çıkan emekli general Ramiz İlker, Başbuğ’u yasada yer almayan bir arama usulüne izin verdiği için suçladı. Orduda böyle düşünenlerin sayısı hiç de az değil.*


Risk ve tercih şu:


*Orgeneral Başbuğ, “devlette uyum” adına ordu tabanıyla ters düşüp Yaşar Büyükanıt’ın istikametinde mi gidecek, yoksa “psikolojik harp”e psikolojik harbin silahlarıyla mı karşı koyacak?*






*yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / KENTGAZETESİ.COM / 09.01.2010*

----------


## bozok

*Hayvan Kemikleri üzerinden Açılım...* 


*üzellikle tarikatçı ve cumhuriyet karşıtı basın manşetler atarak,flaş haberler vererek üLüM KUYULARI'nda binlerce ceset var diye terörist yandaşları ile birlikte ortalığı ayağa kaldırmıştı.*



*Ali İhsan GüRCİHAN* 
*heddam.com*
*10 Ocak 2010* 




Hatırlamaya çalışın,yaklaşık bir yıl kadar yani şu meşhur açılım başlamadan biraz önce idi ;

üzellikle tarikatçı ve cumhuriyet karşıtı basın manşetler atarak,flaş haberler vererek *üLüM KUYULARI*'nda binlerce ceset var diye terörist yandaşları ile birlikte ortalığı ayağa kaldırmıştı.

İnceleme ihtiyacı duymadan ve hukuki bir soruşturmanın sonucunu beklemeden, birkaç teröristin ifadesi üzerinden doğruluğu meçhul bir konuyu iftira kampanyasına dönüştürmenin amacı ne idi ?

Amaç,bölücülerle işbirliği içerisinde dahi olsa Silahlı Kuvvetleri yıpratmaktı.



Peki, Adli Tıp incelemesine göre ilmi olarak belgelenen sonuç ne ? *Â«Kuyudan çıkarılan kemikler hayvanlara aitmiş.Â»* 

Geçtiğimiz hafta Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde duruşmada ;*Â«Dava dosyasına eklenen yeni belgeler hakkında tarafları bilgilendiren mahkeme, Cizre'deki kazılarda ortaya çıkan kemik parçalarıyla ilgili Adli Tıp Kurumunun gönderdiği raporda kemiklerin Â«hayvan kemikleriÂ» olduğunun belirtildiğini kaydetti.Â»*Peki bu karanlık basın şimdi nerede ?


Neden bu sonucu da her gün manşet yapmıyorlar ?


Neden ana haber bültenlerinde *Â«flaş haberÂ»* diye vermiyorlar ?


Askerle ilişki kurulabilecek her olayı abartılı,alaycı ve dolaylı bir yaklaşımla ele alarak insanların güvenini sarsmaya ve galeyana getirmeye çalışan Mehmet Altan, Eser Karakaş, şamil Tayyar, Hasan Cemal, Cengiz üandar, şahin Alpay gibi bazı aydınlar şimdi neden ölüm kuyularından hayvan kemikleri çıktı diye tartışıp gerçeğin anlaşılmasına çalışmıyorlar ?


Doğruların ortaya çıkması işlerine gelmez de ondan.


Gerçeklerin tespiti, onların esas amaçlarına fırsat vermiyor da ondan.


ülüm Kuyuları diye ortalığı ayağa kaldıranların ,Mahkemenin *Â«kemikler hayvanlara aitmişÂ»* açıklaması sonrasındaki bilinçli ve kasıtlı ilgisizliği, bu basının gerçek amaçlarının ve bu Devlet'le nasıl bir hesaplaşma içerisinde olduklarının anlaşılması açısından çok ciddi bir örnektir.


Bu gerçeğe rağmen, daha önceki yanlış, yalan ya da hatalarından ders almayan ve utanmayan bir kısım basının maksatlı iftiralarına halen devam ettiği de ne yazık ki açıkça ortadadır. Bu konuda birçok olumsuz örneği kolaylıkla sıralayabiliriz.


Ancak demokrasi ve hukuk devletine olan inancımız gereği , bir hata ya da haksızlık yapmamak adına bizzat mahkemelerin vereceği kararlar ya da açıklamalar üzerinden hareket edilmesi gerektiğini düşünüyoruz.


Peki, bu haksız ve mantıksız saldırıları yapanlar, sadece o malum çamur atan ve etrafı karalamaya çalışan kirli basınla sınırlı mı ?


Ne yazık ki hayır.


Daha üç, dört gün önce bu ülkenin hukukçu kimliği olan bir Milletvekili basına yaptığı bir açıklama sırasında _Â«Bu ülkede 17.000 faili meçhul cinayetÂ»_ gibi söylemlerle, kamuoyunda ciddi tereddüt ve şüphe uyandıracak konuşmalar yapabiliyor.

Malum sözde basının amacını anladık ve biliyoruz ama, hukukçu bir Milletvekili'nin bu kadar sorumsuz ve yakışıksız konuşmasının amacı nedir? Bir değil, on değil,yüz değil, insaf be 17.000 insanın faili meçhul cinayete kurban gittiği konusunda nasıl olur da inanıyormuş anlamında söylemlerde bulunabilirsiniz ? Siz de hiç mi akıl ve vicdan yok ?


*Sanırım bu Milletvekili, dağda çatışmada öldürülen teröristleri de faili meçhul diye kabul ediyor.*Bu anlayışta hem de iktidar partisi mensubu bir Milletvekili olduğuna göre yakında _Â«neden çatışmaya girdiniz ve teröristleri öldürdünüzÂ»_ diye hesap soranlar olursa artık şaşmamak gerekir.


Anlaşılan bu gidişle açılım adına, terörist ifadelerine bakıp bunun da hesabı sorulacak ama,teröristlerin şehit ettiği faili meçhul VATANDAşLARIMIZIN, MEHMETüİğİN,POLİSİN ve üğRETMENİN hesabını kim soracak asıl onu merak ediyorum ?


*Bilmem bunun hesabını sormaya cesaretiz var mı?*




*...*

----------


## bozok

*Gülmeyin Ağlanacak Halimize!* 


*Manşet haberin özetinde, Â«Gizliyoruz zannedilmesinÂ» ara başlık altında yazılanları birlikte okuyalım:*


*Cüneyt Arcayürek*
*heddam.com*
*08 Ocak 2010* 






*Â«...Arınç'a suikast iddiasını soruşturan hakim kozmik odalara girmek isteyince, konu Genelkurmay Başkanı Başbuğ'a iletildi. Başbuğ Â«Engel olursak bir şey gizliyoruz izlenimi doğarÂ» dedi ve Â«Kapıları açınÂ» emrini verdi...Â»* _(Milliyet - 7 Ocak 2010 - Fikret Bila)_Birinci sayfada, *Â«Kozmik odada neler olduÂ»* büyük başlığıyla yayımlanan yazı-haber; gazetenin 16. sayfasında ayrıntılarla okura sunuldu.


Kozmik odaya, hakim Kadir Kayan'ın girme istemi Genelkurmay'da Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ'a verilen bir brifingde hukuksal açıdan değerlendirilmiş ve...



...Fikret Bila gibi sağlam kaynaklardan bilgi edinmeden yazmayan bir gazetecinin açıkladığına göre:Genelkurmay Başkanı Başbuğ... kozmik odaya girme isteğine engel olurlarsa... *Â«bir şeyleri gizledikleri izlenimi doğacağıÂ»* yargısına varmış ve... *Â«açın kapılarıÂ»* diye emir vermiş ve hakim Kayan o gündür bugündür kozmik odada kozmik bilgi ve belgeleri inceliyor.***


Bu haber Türkiye'nin bu iktidar elinde ne hallere düştüğünü kanıtlıyor ve üzerinde özenle durulması gereken durumu sergiliyor.

Kozmik odaya girilmesi emrini veren kişi; herhangi bir kurumun, örneğin Karayolları Müsteşarlığı'nın başında bulunan şu veya bu kişi değil.


Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nde varlığıyla güven duyulan tek bir kurumun, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı görevini yapıyor.


RTE ne söylerse söylesin gerçek ortada: AKP hükümeti sayesinde siyaset... devlet kargaşa içinde... iddia edildiği gibi kurumlar arası çatışma yok; tersine hükümetin bilgi ve himayesinde kurumlara (yandaş medyaya göz atınca; TSK'ye) sürekli saldırılıyor.


TSK'ye halkın güvenini sarsmak, elden gelse bu güveni yok etmek amacındaki yayınların, siyasal davranışların ardı arkası kesilmiyor.


***


*şimdi:*


*Durup düşünelim:* Genelkurmay Başkanı Başbuğ, kozmik odaya girilmesi emrini neden verdi?


Yasal zorlama mıdır gerekçe?.. Herhangi bir oda gibi önemi olmadığı için mi kozmik odaya girme emrini verdi?


Hayır! Hiçbiri değil!


Medyada askere her fırsatta yalan veya yanlış olduğuna bakmadan kara çalınıyor.


Bu koşulları dikkate alan Genelkurmay Başkanı kozmik odayı açıyor. Zira, odayı açmazsa, bir kaynaktan desteklenen saldırılar bu kez askeri *Â«işte, yine bir şeyler gizliyorÂ»* diye karalayan bir kampanyaya dönüşeceğinden veya başlatılacağından kaygılanıyor.

AKP iktidarında devletin düştüğü acınası duruma bakın, bakın da gülmeyin ağlanacak halimize!


***


Bir başka *Â«durumÂ»* var orta yerde. Hükümet (veya yargı) içeriğini açıklamaz, muhalefet de nedense sormaz.


Günün birinde Bülent Arınç'a suikast yapılacağı ihbarı üzerine polis, fırsat bu fırsat deyip askerin üstüne gitti. Subaylar, erler içeri alındı, mahkeme salıverdi. Peki, ama hakim Kayan, kozmik odada kozmik belgeler arasında ne arıyor?



Gazete haberleri *Â«Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç'a yönelik suikast iddiaları ile başlayan ve kozmik odaların aranmasına kadar uzanan süreçteÂ»* diye başladığına göre:*Hakim Kayan'ın kozmik odada suikast ihbarı ile bağlantılı bilgi aradığı gibi mantıksal bir sonuç ortaya çıkıyor.*Kozmik oda kavramı ile suikast olayını nasıl bağdaştıracağız?

Kozmik odadaki bilgi ve belgelerin neyin nesi olduğunu tahmin etmek için falcı veya Bülent Arınç gibi devlet büyüğü olmaya da gerek yok!


İç ve dış saldırılara karşı veya bir savaş durumunda alınması olası önlemleri içeren plan ve senaryoları içermesi olası.


Hakim Kayan suikastla ilgili bilgi veya belge arıyorsa; bunların devletin kozmik sırları arasında yeri olabilir mi?


*Herhalde kozmik odadaki belgeler arasında Bay Arınç'ın bir gün gelecek Manisa'da avukatlık cüppesini bırakıp ya Allah deyip başkentte siyasete gireceği... kader bu ya, başbakan yardımcısı olacağı varsayılarak suikast planları yok herhalde?*



Kozmik odada neyin arandığı ilgili çevrelerce açıklanmadığı ve sorulmadığına göre, şu kanı gündemdeki yerini muhafaza edecek:*Kozmik odadaki belgelerle suikast olayı arasında bağlantı kurmak; kel alaka!*



*...*

----------


## bozok

*Diyarbakır’da bilgi kirliliği*



*Yavuz Selim DEMİRAğ*
*[email protected]*
*12.01.2010*







Davulun sesi uzaktan hoş gelir, ama bir süre yanı başında olunca kulak zarlarını zorladığı, daha sonra ise işitme kaybına yol açtığı bilinir. Nitekim yüksek sesle müzik yayını yapılan eğlence merkezlerinde *“Dikkat! İçerideki sesler normal desibelin üzerinde olduğu için işitme kaybına sebebiyet verebilir”* şeklindeki yasal bildiri notu herkesin görebileceği yere asılmak zorundadır. Türkiye’mizde bilgi kirliliğine dair bu sütunlardan onlarca yazıyı kaleme alan biri olarak sahaya inince, bilgi ve ses kirliliğinin bir müddet sonra sağırlaşmayla beraber ikna olma, bilinçsiz bir şekilde kanaate varmakla sonuçlandığına tanık oldum. 

Cumartesi yazımda Diyarbakır’da olduğumu beyan etmiştim. Celal Güzelses’in ölümsüz eserlerini sakin bir ortamda dinlerken, *“Siyasiler de Diyarbakır’dan ellerini çekerlerse, bin yıldır olduğu gibi burada insanlar barış ve kardeşlik içinde yaşamaya devam eder”* düşüncesini paylaşan dostlara hak verdim. 

Ajanların cirit attığı kentte bütün dünyanın gözlediği bir dava vardı. Görev yaptığı sırada Cizre’ye huzur getirdiğini Hasan Cemal’in yazdığı buna rağmen_ “Eğer Cizre’nin güvenliğini sağlayamadıysam özür dilerim” beyanında bulunan Albay Cemal Temizöz ile Cizre eski Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atak’ın yedinci duruşması vardı. Kentte görev yapan gazetecilerin bazılarına (Diyarbakır’da terör örgütünün baskısı yüzünden gerçek anlamda gazetecilik yapmak kolay değil. Muhabirlerin bir kısmı belediye ve dolayısıyla örgüt kontrolünde, diğerleri ise etliye sütlüye dokunmadan haber yapmak zorunda. Netice olarak buradan sağlıklı haber çıkması zor). Bu davanın başından itibaren nelerin olduğunu sordum. Güvenlik endişesi ile sağa sola bakıp, “Bir deli kuyuya taş atar, kırk akıllı çıkaramaz” misalinde olduğu gibi birkaç duruşma sonra ifadelerin hayal unsuru olduğu olay tarihlerinin bile uyuşmadığı anlaşılınca, ifadelerini geri çekerek, “Kendilerinin yönlendirildiğini, baskı ile itirafa zorlandıklarını, bundan pişmanlık duyduklarını ama dava başlamış ortaya onlarca mağdur çıktığı için şu anda duruşmalarda mağdurlar dinlendiği için iş uzayıp gidiyor”_ dediler. 

şehir efsanesi niteliğindeki söylentilere fazla itibar etmem. Gece otel odasında canım sıkıldı. Bilgisayardan internete girip tıklayayım dedim. Aman Allah’ım!... 250 bine yakın haber çıktı. İddianame ve ifadelerle sabahı ettiğimde müthiş çelişkiler tespit ettim. Kamil Atak’ın oğlu Tamer Atak’ın önce tabancayla sonra da kalaşnikofla ateş ettiği bazı tanıklarca iddia edilirken, Tamer’in aynı tarihte Bilecik İl Jandarma Komutanlığı’nda askerlik yapmakta olduğu belgesiyle mahkeme heyetine verilmiş. Bu ve buna benzer yüzlerce çelişkiyle beraber son durumda* “Cinayeti gördük”* diyen Asker ve Rabiye Pekön çifti de ifadelerini geri aldı. Okuma yazmaları olmadığı halde tutanaklarda imzaları görünen, *“Cemal Temizöz dövdü, Tamer Atak kurşunladı”* diyen Pekön çifti, “_Bizi yönlendirdiler, ifadede ne yazdığını bilmiyoruz, dolayısıyla ifadeler geçersizdir”_ diye dilekçelerini verince daha önce PKK davasından hapis yatan müdahil avukatlar *“Baskı var”* diye söz aldılar. Oysa baskının daha iddianame yazılmadan başladığını öne süren sanık avukatları savunmaya sıra geldiğinde bu ve buna benzer ifadelerin tamamen gerçek dışı olduğunun ortaya çıkacağını söylediler.

Cumartesi günkü *“Diyarbakır’da ne var ne yok”* başlıklı yazımda sehven Levent Temizöz yazılmış, bir tarafta aklımda Levent Göktaş kalmış elbette. Düzeltirken önümüzdeki günlerde Silivri’ye de gideceğimi ifade edeyim. 

Diyarbakır’daki notlarıma devam edeceğim.

...

----------


## bozok

*Sır çözüldü!* 

*12.01.2010 - Salı 10:26 / VATAN GZT.*



*Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç'a suikast yapılacağı ihbarının Ankara üankaya'da bir TELEKOM bayisinin kontörlü telefonundan yapıldığı ortaya çıktı.*


Polis, bayinin çevresindeki güvenlik kameraları kayıtlarına el koydu. Daha önce aramanın ABD'den yapıldığı öne sürülmüştü.

Hürriyet gazetesindeki habere göre, ihbar numarasının sırrı Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü mali büro ekiplerinin yaptığı operasyonda ortaya çıktı.

Araç muayene istasyonlarında görevli personelin sahte bandrol kullandığı yönünde bilgilere ulaşan polis, aralarında Abdullah T. isimli bir şahsın da bulunduğu 40 kişinin telefonlarını dinlemeye aldı.

Abdullah T.'nin diğer şüphelilerin cep telefonlarını aradığı sabit hat numarası tespit edildi.

Numaranın Arınç'a suikast iddialarıyla ilgili soruşturmayı başlatan ihbar telefonuyla aynı olduğunu belirleyen polis, TELEKOM'la irtibata geçti.

İncelemelerde, numaranın, TELEKOM'un fatura ödemeleri için kurulan ve özel şahısların işlettiği bayilerde bulunan kontörlü telefonlara ait olduğu belirlendi.

Daha önce aramanın internette kullanılan Skype yazılımı aracılığıyla ABD'den yapıldığı ileri sürülmüştü. 


...

----------


## bozok

*Suikastten Sovyetler Birliği benzetmesine…* 


Yavaş yavaş unutmaya başlamış olabiliriz ama Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Reisi Hakim Kadir Kayan’ın Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu’nda sürdürdüğü* “arama”* yirmi güne yakın bir süredir devam ediyor. 



Olayın kamuoyunda tartışılma süresi ve tartışmanın geldiği boyutlar göz önüne alındığında şunu söyleyebiliriz:


*TSK mensuplarının Bülent Arınç’a suikast düzenleyecekleri iddiasını kamuoyu inandırıcı bulmamıştır. Nitekim hukuki deliller de yeterli bulunmadı ki iddiayla ilgili olarak sorgulanan subayların tümü serbest bırakıldı ve işlerinin başına döndüler.*


Olay, Bülent Arınç’a suikast olayından çoktan çıktı ve bizler artık *“devlet sırrı”* kavramını, *“Devletin içindeki Sovyetler Birliği çöküyor”* gibi kerametleri konuşuyoruz. Arınç’a suikast olayı, böyle bir mecraya yönelmiş bulunuyor.


*Peki, Hakim Kadir Kayan, Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu’nda acaba hala ne arıyor?*

*Hürriyet* gazetesinden *Arda Akın*, Hakim Kayan’ın karargahtaki mesaisiyle ilgili detaylı bir toparlama yapmış. Bu habere göre Hakim Kayan, özellikle Ankara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’na bağlı 23 ilde yapılan çalışmalara ait dosyaları inceliyormuş. Bu arada, öğle yemeklerinde askerlerle karavanadan yiyormuş.


Haberde, Seferberlk Tetkik Kurulu’nda muhafaza edilen on bin adet kozmik belgenin şu konularda olduğu bilgisi verilmiş:


*“PKK ve diğer bölücü örgütlerin ülke içi ve yurt dışındaki yapılanmaları,*
*TSK’nın gerçekleştirdiği operasyonların bilgi ve detaylarını içeren yazışmalar,*
*Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı ve Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı’nın TSK ile paylaştığı istihbarat yazışmaları,*
*İtirafçıların verdiği bilgiler, Güneydoğu’daki korucuların bölgeden aktardığı istihbaratlar,*
*Azerbaycan, Türkmenistan, Kazakistan, Irak, İran, Suriye, Yunanistan ve Ermenistan gibi yakın çevremizde bulunan ülkelerde yapılan istihbarat çalışmaları, Türkiye’de irtibat görevlileri bulunan CIA, MOSSAD gibi dış istihbarat görevlilerinin çalışmalarıyla ilgili yazışmalar.”*


*Vatan* gazetesinden *Deniz Güçer*, Kozmik odada *“Arınç suikasti”* iddiasıyla ilgili ne bulunabileceğini *HEPAR Genel Başkanı Emekli Tümgeneral Osman Pamukoğlu’na* sordu. Pamukoğlu’nun cevabı:


*“Gizli bilgi Genelkurmay’ın kozmik odasındadır. Aranan yere bakın, onca belgenin içinde böyle saçma suikast emri mi olur?”*


Aramayı *“tam bir tiyatro”* olarak niteleyen Pamukoğlu, *“Orta oyunu sahneliyorlar. Hangi delillere dayanarak suikast olduğu söyleniyor? TSK’nın özel kuvvetleri ve içindeki Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu varsa, bilinen işleri çerçevesinde oraya mensup subayların mahallelerde, sokaklarda bulunmaları, birilerini izlemeleri çok doğal. Bu gizli kapaklı, illegal bir örgüt değil. Subayların falan yerde görülmeleri ve birden bire* ‘Suikast düşünceleri var’* değerlendirmeleri çok abes. İktidarın her zaman yaptığı gibi kendini mağdur göstererek,* ‘Bizimle uğraşıyorlar’* mesajını vermesi”* değerlendirmesini yapıyor.


İstihbaratçının *“elinde kağıtla dolaşamayacağını”* belirten Pamukoğlu, *“Kozmik oda araması bu kadar sürer mi? üstelik var sayalım ki birilerine suikast emri var. Yahu bunun yazılı emri olur mu? Bunu düşünmek bir defa aymazlık. Yani siz kanunsuz bir şey yapacaksınız, bunu da yazılı emre çevireceksiniz. Mümkün mü? Bunu zaten o odada bulmak mümkün değil. Devletin güvenliği, işgal altında ülkede yapılacak şeylerle ilgili dokümanların arasında böyle bir saçma yazılı emir olur mu? O zaman ne arıyorsunuz orada?”* diye soruyor.


Pamukoğlu, *“Devletin içindeki Sovyetler Birliği çöküyor”* diyenlerin sürekli üstünü örttüğü bir gerçeği daha hatırlatıyor*:* Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu’nun 1950’li yıllarda Sovyetler’e karşı ABD tarafından kurdurulduğunu!


Hürriyet gazetesinin yazdıklarını, Osman Pamukoğlu’nun verdiği bilgileri ve tabii bir de insan mantığının ortaya attığı soruları birleştirdiğimizde, *“Hakim orada hala ne arıyor ve bu aramalarda elde edilen bilgiler, eğer suikast iddiasıyla ilgisiz çıkarsa ne olacak?”* sorusunu daha da güçlendiriyor.

Ortada suikast iddiasına ilişkin tek bir somut veri yok ama haftalık bilgilendirme toplantılarını iptal etmek zorunda kalmış olan bir Genelkurmay var…



*yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / kentgazetesi.com / 12.01.2010*

----------


## bozok

*ürtülü ödenek araması*


*12.01.2010 / HüRRİYET GZT.*



*ERGENEKON davasının tutuklu sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz'ün ifadesinde yer aldığı iddia edilen " 7 milyon lira örtülü ödenekten kullandık " sözleri üzerine bazı yerlerde arama yapılmaya başlandı. Bu sırada Ersöz'ün kızı ise bir kez daha intihar girişiminde bulundu.*


İkinci “Ergenekon” davasının tutuklu sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz ile ilgili İstanbul'daki 10'a yakın adreste arama yapılıyor.

Ersöz'ün avukatı Ali Rıza Dizdar, soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet savcısının talebi üzerine, İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin verdiği arama kararı uyarınca, Ersöz ile ilgili İstanbul'daki 10'a yakın adreste arama yapıldığını söyledi.
Dizdar, aramaların gerçekleştirildiği yerlerin Ersöz'ün yakınlarına ait adresler olduğunu kaydetti. Arama yapılan illerden biri de Ankara.


*OLAYIN GEüMİşİ*
Levent Ersöz, tedavi gördüğü İstanbul üniversitesi Tıp Fakültesi Hastanesi’nde dün Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcılardan Fikret Seçen ve BDDK müfettişleri tarafından sorgulandı. Jandarma İstihbarat Dairesi eski Başkanı Ersöz’e Ergenekon davasında “üst düzey yönetici olmak” iddiasıyla tutuksuz yargılanan eski Jandarma Genel Komutanı emekli Orgeneral şener Eruygur döneminde örtülü ödenekten yapılan 7 milyon liralık harcamayla ilgili sorular yöneltildi. Bu paranın bir kamu bankasından 5 ayrı kişinin hesabına* “teknik takip ve dinleme cihazları”* alımı için aktarıldığı iddia edilmişti. 




*AVUKAT: İFADE GEüERSİZ* 

Ersöz’ün Avukatı Ali Rıza Dizdar, VATAN’a yaptığı açıklamada, Silivri’de duruşmada olduğu sırada müvekkilinin ifadesine başvurduğunu söyledi. Dizdar, kendisine haber verilmeden ifade alındığını belirterek, _“Avukatsız olarak alınan bir ifade hukuken geçerli değildir. Bana_ _haber__ verilmeden savcı eşliğinde örtülü ödenek ile ilgili müfettişler müvekkilimin ifadesini almış. Avukat olmadan alınan bu ifadenin bir geçerliliği yoktur”_ dedi.

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nın talebi üzerine Ergenekon’un finans ayağına ilişkin incelemelerini tamamlayan BDDK murakıpları ve Maliye Bakanlığı Kontrolörleri’nin hazırladıkları ön raporda emekli Orgeneral şener Eruygur dönemiyle ilgili usulsüzlük iddialarına yer verildi. Raporda, kamuoyunda* “haber alma ödeneği”* olarak bilinen ve Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’nın istihbarat çalışmalarına tahsis edilen örtülü ödeneğinin, Eruygur’un 2 yıllık komutanlığı döneminde kullanılan 13 milyon lirasının 7 milyonluk kısmının 5 ayrı kişinin hesaplarına aktarıldığı iddia ediliyor. 


*RAPOR BAşBAKAN'LIKTA*

ürtülü ödenekten ödeme yapılan şirketlerin listesinde silah ve mühimmatla ilgili tek bir şirket dahi bulunmadığı iddia ediliyor. BDDK murakıpları ve Gelirler Kontrolörleri, örtülü ödenekten tüzel kişilere yapılan ödemelerin ayrıntılarının araştırılması için hazırladıkları raporları İçişleri Bakanlığı, Maliye Bakanlığı ve Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu’na gönderdi. Bu gelişme üzerine 11 ayrı yerde aramaya başlandı.

*ERSüZ'üN KIZI YİNE İNTİHAR GİRİşİMİNDE BULUNDU*
Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz'ün kızı Fulya Ersöz, intihar girişiminde bulundu. Fulya Ersöz, taksiyle İstanbul üniversitesi İstanbul Tıp Fakültesi Hastanesi'ne geldi. Bileklerinden kan aktığı görülen Ersöz, basın mensuplarına _"Daha önce de intihar ettim. İnsanların şerefleri ve onurları var. Bu insanları ne hale getirdiniz. Yakınlarını ne hale getirdiniz. Zekeriya üz'den şikayetçiyim."_ diye bağırarak Levent Ersöz'ün odasının bulunduğu binaya girdi. 


...

----------


## bozok

*İlker Başbuğ ile ilgili bir açıklama*


*Cüneyt ülsever*
*HüRRİYET GZT.*
*12.01.2010*





*üEşİTLİ yazılarımda Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. İlker Başbuğ’u “Genelkurmay kamuya nasıl yanlış bilgi verir?” diye sorgulayarak iki noktada ağır eleştirdim.*


İddialarıma göre:

1) *Başbuğ, Beykoz Poyrazköy*’de bulunan silahlar için *TSK*’ya ait değil demişti. Halbuki, *MKE* sonradan silahların *TSK*’ya ait olduğunu açıkladı.

2) Yine *Başbuğ’*un hukuki anlamda *“kağıt parçası”* olduğunu iddia ettiği *Albay Dursun üiçek*’e ait *“yazılı metin”* ile ilgili olarak sonradan ortaya çıkan başka bir belge ile altındaki imzanın *“ıslak imza”* (belgenin gerçek olduğu)olduğu *Adli Tıp Kurumu* tarafından tespit edildi. 

Aşırı titizliği ile tanınan bir *hukukçu arkadaşım* bu 2 saptamamın *önemli hatalarla* dolu olduğunu, dolayısı ile* Başbuğ*’a haksızlık yaptığımı iddia etti.

Ona göre, *medyadaki* büyük çoğunluk gibi ben de *ilgili konuşmaları* ve *belgeleri* yeterli *dikkat* ve *hassasiyetle* okumamıştım. Ben de kendisinden *hatalarımı/eksiklerimi* belgeleri ile bana göstermesini istedim.

Geçen gün ilgili konuşma metinlerini ve belgeleri önüme koydu.

* * *1) *İlker Başbuğ 29 Nisan 2009* günü yaptığı basın toplantısında Beykoz Poyrazköy’de bulunan “silahlar” ile ilgili olarak çok açık ve net bir şekilde *“silah”* ve *“muhimmat”* arasında *bariz fark* olduğunu ve *medyanın* bu ayrımı *bilmediğini* vurguluyor. TSK’nın jargonuna göre *silah kavramının* içine tabanca, tüfek ve av tüfeği giriyor. Poyrazköy’de bulunan *LAW* ise *“muhimmat”*! *Başbuğ* Poyrazköy’de bulunan 45 adet “silah”ın TSK’ya ait olmadığını söylüyor. LAW’ların bir kısmının TSK’ya ait olabileceğini ise baştan kabulleniyor. MKE’nin sonradan yaptığı söylenen açıklama ile *İlker Başbuğ’*un *açıklamaları* arasında hiçbir çelişki yok. Bugüne dek, sadece Poyrazköy’de değil, tüm aramalarda gömülü bulunan ve üzerindeki *stok numarasından* menşei ispat edilebilen *“silahlar”* arasında bir adet bile *TSK*’ya ait “silah” çıkmamış.

Bir kere kullanılabildiği için *“muhimmat”* olarak adlandırılan *LAW*’lara ise *stok numarası* verilmediği için menşeleri kolay saptanamıyor. Poyrazköy’de bulunan 5’i kullanılmış (bir daha işe yaramayacak) 30 adet LAW silahı üzerlerinde sadece *kafile numarası* olduğu için menşei bulunamıyor. *Başbuğ* yine de 29 Nisan konuşmasında LAW’lar için açık kapı bırakıyor, ancak gömülü silahların sahibi olduğu iddia edilen SAT’ın envanterinde eksik olmadığını söylüyor. *Başbuğ, İç Güvenlik Harekatı*’ndaki kontrol zorlukları nedeni ile bazı LAW’ların TSK’ya ait olabileceğini baştan kabulleniyor.

* * *2) *İlker Başbuğ* 26 Haziran 2009 tarihinde yaptığı basın toplantısında *Albay Dursun üiçek*’e ait olduğu söylenen *“İrtica ile Mücadele Planı”* ile ilgili olarak *Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı*’nın *kararı* çerçevesinde “Türkiye ... bir *kağıt parçası* etrafında gereğinden fazla enerjisini harcamıştır” diyerek bir *hüküm* bildiriyor. Konuşmasında “kağıt parçası” deyimini birkaç kez kullanıyor.

Ancak, aynı konuşmada *Başbuğ* ayrıca diyor ki:

“Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı kovuşturmaya yer olmadığı kararını vermiştir.

*Kovuşturmaya yer olmadığı kararı kesin değildir*. Biz hukuk devletiyiz, hukuk devleti ilkelerine de sadığız. Bu belgenin doğru olduğuna ilişkin *yeni delil, bilgi, emare vs*. çıkarsa elbette bu *soruşturma tekrar* açılabilir. Tekrar altını çiziyorum, bu belgenin doğru olduğuna ilişkin yeni bilgi, emarei delil ortaya çıkarsa elbette (yeni) soruşturma açılabilir.”

“Islak imzalı” belge, eleştirdiğim bu basın toplantısından sonra ortaya çıktı.
* * *Yarın elimdeki bilgilere dayanarak *“Dursun üiçek Davası”* ile ilgili bazı sorular soracağım.


...

----------


## bozok

*Ersöz'ün kızı intihar girişiminde bulundu*


*12.01.2010 / MİLLİYET GZT.*




Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz'ün kızı Fulya Ersöz, intihar girişiminde bulundu.

Fulya Ersöz, taksiyle İstanbul üniversitesi İstanbul Tıp Fakültesi Hastanesi'ne geldi. Bileklerinden kan aktığı görülen Ersöz, basın mensuplarına _"Daha önce de intihar ettim. İnsanların şerefleri ve onurları var. Bu insanları ne hale getirdiniz. Yakınlarını ne hale getirdiniz. Zekeriya üz'den şikayetçiyim."_ diye bağırarak Levent Ersöz'ün odasının bulunduğu binaya girdi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Kozmik yalanlar*


*Melih Aşık*
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*8 Ocak 2010*





Fikret Bila dün yazdı... Meğer gözaltına alınan albayın şoförü olan er telefonda babasına* “Baba biz de evrak yakıyoruz”* *dememiş.* Zaten aramanın yapıldığı binada kalorifer kazanı da yokmuş. Bina doğalgazla ısıtılıyormuş...

Kozmik odaların aranmasına bu ve benzeri yalanlar dayanak gösterilmişti.

üzellikle yandaş medyaya bu yalan haberleri, dinlemeleri vs. belli ki bir* “organize örgüt”* servis ediyor? 

Kurumları bu haberler çatışmaya sevk ediyor, toplumu bu tür haberler bölüyor.

Bu organize suç örgütü hangisidir? Neden kovuşturulmuyor?

Hukukçu Noyan üzkan gönderdiği notta diyor ki:

_“Ankara’da yetkili savcılığın, kurumlar arasında çatışmayı hedefleyen ve bazı kurumları propaganda yoluyla alenen aşağılayan bu ‘organize suç işleme örgütü’ hakkında TCK. 302. Maddeye muhalefetten ceza soruşturması ve dava açması gerekirdi...”_
 
Gerekirdi ama kimse bu konularla meşgul değil...


Akla mesela Yavuz Donat’ın, 11 Temmuz 2003 tarihli Sabah gazetesinde yayımlanan “Erdoğan’ın üzel Timi ” başlıklı yazısı geliyor. Okuyoruz:


_“Doğrudan Başbakan’a bağlı bir organizasyon. İçişleri ve Adalet Bakanları’nın bilgileri dahilinde. Bütün ‘iç güvenlik birikimleri’ de bu organizasyonun içinde. üalışmalar gizli... Operasyonel niteliği yüksek, tribünlere oynamayan bir takım. Bu işlerin yürütüldüğü karargaha gelince: O da gizli... TBMM’ye yürüme mesafesinde bir yer..”_

Bu yazı o gün bugün yalanlanmadı. Savcıların soruşturma başlattığı da duyulmadı!

Anlaşılıyor ki iktidar yanlısı komplo merkezlerinin Ankara’da rahat bir çalışma alanı var.


** Soru: Alaturka demokraside devlet sırrı olur mu?*
*Yanıt: Olmaz... Sadece kısa zamanda servet yapan siyasetçilerin sırrı olur...*
*Haldun Ertem*


*TCDD kimi demiryolu seferlerini kaldırıyor.*
*Demiryolcuları ortadan kaldıramayınca, demiryolu seferlerini kaldırıyorlar anlaşılan!*


** * **

*Ankara’da askerliğe karşı çıkan vicdani retçiler gösteri yapmış.*

*O da bir şey mi? TSK düşmanı vicdansız retçiler her Allah’ın günü gösteri yapıyor...*

*Gülhan Elmas*


*...*

----------


## bozok

*Kozmik Odaya kim yerleşecek*



*PKK'DAN KOZMİK ODA AüIKLAMASI*

*10.01.2010* 

*“Kozmik odaya siyasal İslam yerleşecek!”* Bu ifade, Bülent Arınç’a yönelik bir suikast hazırlığı olduğu iddialarının ardından, Ankara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’na polis baskını düzenlenmesi ve bir hakim tarafından burada özellikle* “Kozmik Oda”* olarak anılan bir odada aramalar yapılması olayları için sarf edildi.

Bu ifadeyi daha da ilgi çekici ve kayda değer kılan ise ifadenin, PKK’nın Kandil’deki üst düzey yöneticilerinden Cemil Bayık tarafından dile getirilmiş olması. Odatv olarak iki haftadır yayımladığımız analizlerde kapatılan DTP mensup ve bürolarına yönelik gerçekleştirilen son polis operasyonlarının* “açılım”* olarak anılan sürecin bir parçası olarak değerlendirilmesi gerektiğini ve bunlarla ABD-İsrail-Barzani-AKP çizgisine uzak düşen Kürtlerin cezalandırılarak bu ittifak tarafından* “iyi”* olarak değerlendirilen diğer Kürtlerin *“önlerinin açılmasının”* planlandığını yazmış, bu *“iyi Kürtlerin”* kim olduklarının dökümünü de ayrıntılı bir biçimde isim isim sunmuştuk.

PKK yöneticisi Cemil Bayık’ın, yine PKK’ya yakın Fırat Haber Ajansı’na geçen hafta yaptığı açıklamalardan kimi diğer satırbaşları şöyle:

_“Bu kadar tutuklanma ve siyasi baskıdan sonra hala açılımdan söz etmek ya aptal olmakla ya da devlet ve hükümet katında sağlanan bir çıkarla izah edilebilir. (...) üoğulculuk ve demokrasi adına Kürt demokratik hareketi bölünmeliymiş! Bunu da en çok AKP yandaşı basın yapıyor. (...) “Biz operasyon yaptık diğer Kürt siyasetçilerinin önünü açtık” demek kadar utanmazca ve alçakça bir şey olamaz.”_

_“Bu özel savaş merkezinden en fazla zarar gören ve acı çeken bir hareketiz. Tabii ki açığa çıkmasını isteriz. Ancak AKP hükümetinin bu merkezin tüm suçlarını açığa çıkarması mümkün değildir. Belki bu merkezin teşhir olan yönlerini temize çıkarması için artık siyasi sonucu olmayacak bir iki olayın açığa çıkmasını sağlayabilirler; ancak bunun bile gerçekleşmeyeceği anlaşılmıştır.”_

_“Türkiye'nin siyasal İslam’ı sistem içine çekme ihtiyacı ile ABD'nin ılımlı dediği işbirlikçi ve kapitalist modernist sistemi Ortadoğu'ya çekecek, onun yerel ajanı olacak karşı İslam’ı etkili kılma ihtiyacı örtüşmüştür. AKP'nin 7 yıldır Türkiye'de iktidarda tutulmasının siyasal koşullarını ve ihtiyacını böyle görmek gerekir.”_

_“Tabii ki sistem içinde bazı çevreler siyasal İslam’ın devlet içine alınmasına kuşkuyla yaklaşıyor ve direniyor. Ergenekon davası bu tür kesimleri devletin yeni yaklaşımına engel olmaktan çıkarmak için gündeme geldiği gibi, özel kuvvetlerin gündeme sokulması konusu da bir yönüyle devletin derinliğine yerleşmek isteyen, hatta özel harp dairesinin önemli bir parçası yapılmak istenen bu siyasal İslamcı kesimi buraya yerleştirme çabasıdır. Ama esas gövde İslam’ı istismar eden bu kesimlerin sisteme monte edilmesine karşı değildir.”_

_“AKP Kürt karşıtlığı ve Kürt üzgürlük Hareketini tasfiye etme rolüyle hükümet olduğu gibi, özel harp dairesinin yeniden yapılanması ve oraya kendisinin de yerleşmesi için yine Kürtlere karşı saldırıyı gündeme getirmiştir. AKP hükümeti ve siyasal İslamcı kesimler derin devletin içine yerleşmeden, istihbarat örgütleri kontrol edilmeden devlet içinde etkili olamayacaklarını bilmektedirler. Bu nedenle buraya da el atmayı önemli görmüşlerdir. Dolmabahçe mutabakatı çerçevesinde AKP'yi devlete monte etmek isteyen kesimlerin de buna bir itirazı yoktur. Hatta siyasal İslam’ın devlet içine çekilmesi ve devlete sahiplenir hale getirilmesi için bunu da gerekli görmektedirler. Bu nedenle özel harp dairesinin odalarına girilmesi devletin kirli işlerini ortaya çıkarmayacaktır.”_

_“İşbirlikçi siyasal İslamcı kesimlerin sistem içine çekilip bu temelde Kürt üzgürlük Hareketini tasfiye etme stratejisinin parçası olma temelinde bu kesimlerin birden olmasa da yeniden yapılandırılan devletin içine alınacakları ve bu sürecin başladığını söylemek gerekir.”_

_“Ancak bu işbirlikçi ve kendine göre Müslüman olanlar demokratikleşerek özgür bir siyasal yaşama kavuşmayı değil de devlet içine yerleşerek kendilerini devlet gücü haline getirmeyi hedeflemişlerdir. Yani siyasal İslamcılar ise böyle bir kurumlaşma artık kendi iktidarlarına ve devlet içine yerleşmelerine engel olmasın, hatta kendileri bu derin devletin kirli merkezinin esas yöneticileri olsun istemektedirler. (...) Bu yeni politika Kürtler üzerinde siyasi egemenliği sürdürme ve kültürel soykırımı tamamlama karakterinde olacaktır. AKP bunu başarırsa Kürtler üzerinde egemen olan yeni devletin ortağı olacaktır.”_

_“Bu odaya yönelik operasyonlarla bir taşla iki kuş vurma gibi bir zamanlama da yapılmıştır. Tam da Kürt demokrasi güçlerine yapılan saldırıyla AKP'nin ve devletin yüzünün teşhiri gerçekleşmişken bunu gündeme getirerek bu faşist saldırının üstü örtülmüş, bu siyasal soykırım saldırısı sessiz sedasız uygulanmıştır._

_Hem Kürt siyasetine karşı gerçekleşen soykırıma yönelik tepkiler azaltılmış hem de özel harp dairesine yönelmiş bir hükümet olarak bu antidemokratik imajını düzeltmek istemiştir. Dünyada görülmemiş faşist bir uygulama yapılacak, ancak yine de sanki demokratik bir güçmüş gibi toplumu aldatılacaktır. Bu operasyon hükümetin imajını tazeleme ve demokratik mücadele etme gücü olmayan kendine demokrat ve liberal diyenleri bu hükümetin kuyruğuna takma operasyonudur.”_


Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*ürtülü ödenek araması* 



*7 milyon liralık ‘örtülü’ için 11 adrese baskın*

*13.01.2010 / Arif TAşKIN / VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 

şener Eruygur’un Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı döneminde örtülü ödeneğin 7 milyonluk kısmının nereye harcandığıyla ilgili soruşturma çerçevesinde emekli Tuğgeneral Ersöz’ün hastane odası ile İstanbul ve Ankara’da 10 adreste arama yapıldı

Ergenekon sanığı eski Jandarma Genel Komutanı emekli Orgeneral şener Eruygur döneminde kullanılan Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’na ait 13 milyon liralık örtülü ödeneğin 7 milyon liralık kısmının 5 ayrı kişinin hesabına aktarıldığı iddiasıyla ilgili soruşturma genişliyor. ünceki gün Ergenekon’un tutuklu sanığı Jandarma İstihbarat Dairesi eski Başkanı emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, tedavi gördüğü İstanbul üniversitesi Tıp Fakültesi Hastanesi’nde Ergenekon savcısı Fikret Seçen ve BDDK müfettişleri tarafından yaklaşık 15 saat sorgulanmış ve *“örtülü ödeneğinin 7 milyon liralık kısmının nerede kullanıldığı”* sorulmuştu. 

*‘Benden önce kullanıldı’*

Ersöz’ün kendisi göreve gelmeden önce söz konusu ödeneğin istihbari takip araçları alımında kullanıldığını iddia ettiği, kendisinin sadece ödeme kayıtlarının tutulduğu envanter defterinin arşive kaldırılmasına ilişkin tutanağa imza attığını söylediği belirtildi. Ersöz bir çok üst rütbeli askerin de evrakta imzası bulunduğunu iddia etti.

*Generallerin evleri arandı*

Dün de İstanbul Terörle Mücadele şubesi ekipleri, Ersöz’ün kaldığı hastane odası, emekli orgeneraller şener Eruygur, Hurşit Tolon ile ödeneğin hesaplarına aktarıldığı öne sürülen beş kişinin evlerinin de aralarında bulunduğu İstanbul’da 10, Ankara’da bir adrese eş zamanlı baskın düzenledi. Ersöz’ün İç Hastalıkları Servisi’ndeki odasına saat 19.00 sıralarında giren polisler, saat 23.00’da ellerinde yarısı dolu bir çöp poşetiyle binadan ayrıldı.

*Eşinden Tatar örneği*

Arama yapılan yerler arasında Ersöz’ün eşi Muzaffer Ersöz’ün Ankara üayyolu’ndaki evi, Ersöz’ün kayınvalidesinin İstanbul üsküdar’daki evi ve kardeşinin eski eşine ait işyerlerinin de olduğu öğrenildi. Muzaffer Ersöz, arama sonrası, intihar eden Albay Ali Tatar’ı kastederek_ “Eşimi öldürmek istiyorlar. Hastanede mahvetmişler. Hasta insana gelmişler. Buyursunlar, özgürler. üyle bir özgürlük var ki, herkes istediğini yapabiliyor”_ dedi.

*Avukat belge açıklayacak*

Ersöz’ün avukatı Ali Rıza Dizdar, VATAN’a yaptığı açıklamada Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz’ün başvurusu üzerine İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nden alınan karar doğrultusunda arama yapıldığını belirterek _“ürtülü ödenekle ilgili değil. Ergenekon’a delil toplandı. Ergenekon örgütü bilgi ve belgelerin araması mahkeme kararında bu yazıyor. Ergenekon bilgi ve belgeleri bu yukarıdaki hastanede arandı. Almadıkları iki şey var, şu anda cebimde. Bir belge var ki alın diye ısrar ettim ama almadılar. Yarın (bugün) 09.30’da DGM’de belgeyi hepinize göstereceğim”_ dedi.

Ersöz’ün odasında arama yapılırken hastane önüne gelen kızı Fulya Ersöz sinir krizleri geçirerek bileklerini kesti. Kan içinde kalan Fulya Ersöz _“Bu kaçıncı intiharım biliyor musunuz? İnsanların onur, gurur ve şerefi var biliyor musunuz? İnsanlar sırlarıyla ölmüyor. Babam hasta, o haliyle bile iftira ediyorsunuz yeter artık yeter. İnsanların aileleri ve şerefleri var. Murat Güngören’den, savcı üz’den, polislerden, herkesten şikayetçiyim”_ şeklinde bağırdığı duyuldu. Durumu iyi olan Fulya Ersöz, babası tutukluyken kalp krizi geçirdiğinde de intihara kalkışmıştı. 


*İFADELERİ ALINACAK*

Ergenekon savcıları ile BDDK müfettişlerinin Ergenekon’un tutuksuz sanıkları emekli orgeneraller şener Eruygur, Hurşit Tolon, tutuklu sanık emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur ve paranın hesaplarına aktarıldığı iddia edilen 5 kişinin de örtülü ödenekle ilgili ifadesini alması bekleniyor.


...

----------


## bozok

*Hastanede arama görüntüleri* 



*Ankara ve İstanbul'da çok sayıda adreste arama yapıldı*

*13.01.2010 /Ayşegül USTA/İSTANBUL, (DHA)* 

İKİNCİ Ergenekon Davası'nın tututlu sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz ile ilgili olarak Ankara ve İstanbul'da çok sayıda adreste arama yapıldı.

Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü ekipleri tarafından İkinci Ergenekon Davası kapsamında tutuklu bulunan emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz ile ilgili olarak 9'u Ankara'da ve 10'u İstanbul'da olmak üzere 19 ayrı adreste eş zamanlı aramalar yapıldı. 

*Hastane odasında arama görüntüleri*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*

Polisler, dün akşam saatlerinde İstanbul 10'uncu Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin arama kararıyla Levent Ersöz'ün bir süredir tedavi gördüğü İstanbul Tıp Fakültesi'ndeki odasına da geldi. 

Fotoğraflarda polis ekipleri arama yaparken Levent Ersöz’ün onları izlediği görülüyor. Hastanede saat 19.00 sıralarında başlayan arama yaklaşık 4 saat sürdü. Aramanın ardından polis ekipleri ellerinde siyah poşetler ile hastaneden ayrıldı. 

Aramaların *‘örtülü ödenek’* iddiasıyla ilgili olabileceği belirtildi. Levent Ersöz’ün avukatı Ali Rıza Dizdar,_ “Aramalar örtülü ödenekle ilgili değil. Ergenekon’a delil toplandı”_ dedi.


...

----------


## bozok

*Dursun üiçek olayı*


*Cüneyt üLSEVER*
*hurriyet.com.tr*
*13 Ocak 2010* 






*BEN bu “Dursun üiçek olayı”nın içinden bir türlü çıkamıyorum.*


ünce *“İrtica ile Mücadele Planı”* Taraf Gazetesi tarafından gündeme düşürüldü. “Vay be!” dedim ve *Taraf*’ı takdir ettim. Ardından *Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı* orijinali bulunamayan *“belge”*nin doğruluğunu kabul etmeyince Genelkurmay Başkanı 26 Haziran günü “plan belgesi”ne *“kağıt parçası”* dedi.

Bunu öğrenince önce takdir ettiğim *Taraf*’a kızdım. Ancak, daha sonra “belge”nin *orijinali* ortaya çıktı ve belge üzerindeki imzanın *“ıslak imza”* olduğu Adli Tıp Kurumu tarafından teyit edildi. Bu kez de *Genelkurmay Başkanlığı*’na kızdım ve *Taraf*’tan köşemde özür diledim. 

Artık yavaş yavaş “Dursun üiçek olayı” unutulmaya başlamıştı ki, elime geçen bazı belgeler daha önce bazı hususları gözden kaçırdığımı ortaya koydu.


** * ** 
1) *El yazıları* ve *ıslak imzaların* doğruluk derecesi *5 barem* üzerinden yapılıyormuş. *Adli Tıp Kurumu* Albay *Dursun üiçek’*in imzası için *2. derecede* doğruluk raporu vermiş. *1. derece* imzanın *%100* doğru olduğunu vurgularmış. Adli Tıp % 100 değil ama % 100’e yakın ihtimalle Albay *Dursun üiçek’*in imzasını “orijinal” bulmuş.

Ancak, raporda *“ıslak imza”* ibaresi yok!

*Hukuken* bu ibarenin raporda yer alması şart değilmiş.

Ancak, *“ıslak imza”* kavramının *“Dursun üiçek olayı”*nın sembolü haline geldiği bir ortamda bu ibarenin raporda yer almaması beni şaşırttı.


** * ** 
2) Adli Tıp’tan alınan rapordan sonra *Emniyet*’ten de bir rapor alınmış. Bu rapor da imzaya 2. derecede *“doğruluk”* teşhisi koymuş. Ayrıca Emniyet *“ıslak imza”* ibaresini de raporunda kullanmış. 

** * ** 
3) Orijinal metin *Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı*’na talebine rağmen yollanmıyormuş. Zira, Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne götürülen kanun değişikliğine göre artık bu tip davalarda Askeri Savcılık yetkili değil. Ancak, yakında orijinal metnin Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı’na gönderileceği iddiaları var.

** * ** 
4) “Islak imza”nın orijinal olduğu Adli Tıp Raporu’nca teyit edilince *Albay Dursun üiçek* tutuklandı. Ama, tutuklamaya yapılan itiraz *13.11.2009* günü 1 başkan ve 2 üyeden oluşan *İstanbul 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi* tarafından oybirliği ile kabul edildi ve *üiçek’*in tutukluluk hali kaldırıldı.

Ben yine çok şaşırıyorum. Bir kişi veya kişiler “İrtica ile Mücadele Planı” adı altında *darbe planı* yapıyor. Raporun altındaki imza “orijinal” bulunuyor ama mahkeme “sanık”ı salıveriyor. Hükümeti devirmeye kalkanlar tutuksuz yargılanır mı?

Cevabı 13.11.2009 tarihli Sivil Mahkeme’nin kararında buluyorsunuz:

“şüphelinin (Dursun üiçek-Cü) üzerine atılı suçların *kanuni tanımında* yer alan *unsurların bulunamaması*, üzerine atılı suçları işlediğine dair *kuvvetli suç şüphesinin* varlığını gösteren olguların bulunamaması...”


** * ** 
1) Mahkeme Adli Tıp Raporu’na itibar etmedi mi? Yoksa,

2) İmza orijinal ama üzerindeki metin “İrtica ile Mücadele” ile alakasız mı?
Ben yine şaşırdım.

*“Dursun üiçek davası”* unutulmasın, sonucu hep beraber takip edelim!

Zira, bu dava *Türkiye*’nin *turnosol kağıdı*!


...

----------


## bozok

*4 komutan ifadeye bavullarıyla gitti* 

*13.01.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



*Emekli Korgeneral Kılınç: ‘Mercimek tanesi kadar bir şey yok’*


JANDARMANIN 2002-2004 yıllarına ait haber alma ödeneğinin kullanılmasına ilişkin belgelerin imha tutanağında imzası bulunan emekli *Korgeneral Hakkı Kılınç*, tutuklu sanık emekli *Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur, Yarbay Adnan Sezer emekli Astsubay Recep Cömert*’in şüpheli olarak ifadelerine başvuruldu. Aynı soruşturma kapsamında ifadeye çağrılan emekli Orgeneral şener Eruygur ise sağlık sorunlarını mazeret olarak bildirerek gelmedi. Tutuklanma ihtimaline karşı Hakkı Kılınç ile Adnan Sever adliyeye bavuluyla geldi. 

*Cömert Emniyet’e götürüldü*

Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar Fikret Seçen ve Murat Yönder’e ifade veren Hakkı Kılınç ve Adnan Sezer serbest bırakıldı. Adliyeden 16.00’da ayrılan Kılınç,_ “Ortada mercimek tanesi kadar bir şey yokken siz büyütüyorsunuz. Beni çok iyi karşıladılar. üok teşekkür ederim”_ dedi. Gazetecilerin *“Savcılar sizi nasıl karşıladı?”* sorusuna ise Kılınç, *“Ben çok iyiyim”* yanıtını verdi. Soruşturmayı yürüten savcılar tarafından ifadesi alınan Recep Cömert, savcılık tarafından verilen bir günlük gözetim süresi nedeniyle yeniden İstanbul Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü’ne götürüldü. 

Ergenekon savcılarınca ifadeleri alınan 4 kişiye, _“Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu Başkanlığı’nın 04.12.2009 tarihli rapor içeriğinde adı geçen Rem Mühendislik ve Dış Ticaret A.ş. Cambiridge Lake LTD. şirketleri ve Mehmet Sanibal, Sencer üzkan, Hakan şanlı ve Dean La-Vey isimli kişilerle olan ilgisi, bu şirket ve şahıslarla teftiş kurulunca incelenen harcamalar”_ın sorulduğu belirtildi.



...

----------


## bozok

*Kozmik fiyasko*


*Melih Aşık* 
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*13 Ocak 2010*







Bülent Arınç’a suikast iddiaları üzerine başlatılan üukurambar soruşturması Genelkurmay’da *“Kozmik Oda”*nın aranmasına kadar uzandı... Bu soruşturmanın temeli özellikle iki krokiydi. Bu iki krokiden birini geçen pazar günü Milliyet yayımladı.

Star TV de iyi bir gazetecilik yaparak krokiyi muhabirlerin eline verdi. Krokinin gösterdiği hedefi gözler önüne serdi. Muhabirler, (gözaltına alınan albay ile binbaşının ifadelerindeki gibi) bilgisayar onarımını yapacak firmaya vardılar. 

Subaylar doğruyu söylemişlerdi... Soruşturma yanlış yol üzerinde yürümüştü...

Ne var ki abartılı ve yalan bilgilerle ortalığı ayağa kaldıran malum medyadan ne bir ses var, ne bir nefes...

üünkü bazılarının derdi başka...

O bazıları TSK mensupları tutuklandıkça veya sırlarına girildikçe zafer çığlıkları atıyor, “Türkiye daha demokratik, daha şeffaf, daha denetlenebilir bir ülke oluyor” diye ortalığı ayağa kaldırıyor...

Nedense siyasetin daha şeffaf olup olmaması onlarca pek önem taşımıyor.. ürneğin dokunulmazlıkların sürmesi onları pek ilgilendirmiyor da... TSK’nın eşelenmesi, örselenmesi kendilerini pek memnun ediyor.. Neden? üünkü TSK’ya atılan her gol demokratikleşme sayılıyor, AKP’ye puan olarak yazılıyor da ondan. İktidar yanlıları demokrasi, şeffaflık vb. diye genellikle bu sefil amacın peşinde koşuyor... 

Sık sık da çukura düşüyorlar.

* * *

*Yandaş medya Sarıgül’ün ‘solcu olduğu söylenen’ partisini niye destekliyor?*
*Sarı gül ayrılık anlamına geldiği için..*
*Fahrettin Fidan*

----------


## bozok

*POLİS, GENELKURMAY KARARGüHINA NASIL GİRER?*



*11.01.2010* 

şemdinli vakası, Danıştay saldırısı, Ergenekon soruşturmasının her aşaması, Bülent Arınç’a suikast iddiası, kozmik odanın aranması…

Her birinde film senaryosu tadı alıyor musunuz?

Doğrusu, yaşananlar damakta - her defasında - böyle bir tat bırakıyor.

Birazdan okuyacaklarınızı da bu bakış açısıyla görmenizi istirham ediyoruz.

İnanın, hikayenin tüm kahramanları, bizatihi olayın kendisi hayal ürünüdür. En azından şimdilik…

******

Ağır Ceza Hakimi Kadir Kayan kozmik odayı aramaya devam ediyor. Peki bundan sonra sırada ne var?

Hayali hikayemiz şöyle:

Aralık’ın son günleriydi. Kurban bağışı kesim ihalelerinde yolsuzluk yapıldığı iddiasıyla Ankara Cumhuriyet Savcısının talimatıyla 8 ilde başlatılan operasyon başlatıldı. üok sayıda insan gözaltına alındı. Türk Hava Kurumu, Mehmetçik Vakfı, LüSEV ve Deniz Feneri Derneği’nde de çok yönlü sorgu ve soruşturma başlatıldı.

Konu çok kritik.

Kurban kesiminde yolsuzluk.

Halkın ta ciğerine dokunan bir konu bu.

Daha ilk günlerdi. Mehmetçik Vakfı da şu açıklamayı yaptı:

_"Mehmetçik Vakfı 2009 yılı vekaleten kurban bağışı kesim ihalesi sonucunda 17 kesim merkezi için 12 firma ihaleleri kazanmış ve kesimler noter huzurunda, veteriner gözetiminde, vakıf görevlileri nezaretinde, dini vecibelere uygun olarak yerine getirilmiştir. Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca, ihaleleri kazanan 12 firmadan ikisi hakkında başlatılan soruşturma kapsamında, Mehmetçik Vakfı Genel Müdürü ve Vakıfta görevli ilgili personel, bilgilerine başvurulmak üzere emniyette bulunmaktadır."_

******

Mehmetçik Vakfı’nın mütevelli heyet başkanı kim dersiniz? 

Genelkurmay Personel Başkanı.

Personel Başkanı, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin en güçlü adamlarından biridir. Koca bir teşkilatın bütün atamaları, alımları, özlük haklarının yönetimi vb. konuların tamamından bu general yetkilidir.

Hayali film senaryosuna göre Savcı incelemeleri derinleştirir. 

Soruşturmada şu şüphede var, bu da olabilir, o belgede orada vb. diye düşünür.

Ve…

Genelkurmay mali hesaplarına girmeye niyet eder…

******

Odatv, somut haber unsurlarıyla ilgilenir. Ama bu hayali hikaye bizim ilgimizi çekti. Okurlarında dikkatine sunuyoruz.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*HEDEFTE IşIK KOşANER VAR*



*11.01.2010*

Ergenekon Davası nedeniyle Silivri Cezaevi’nde tutuklu bulunan Hikmet üiçek Odatv’ye bir mektup gönderdi. Mektupta Hikmet üiçek, adı İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planıyla gündeme gelen Albay Dursun üiçek ve Orgeneral Işık Koşaner ile ilgili önemli bir ayrıntıdan bahsetti.

İşte Taraf Gazetesi’nin ve Mehmet Baransu’nun da aktörü olduğu olayın anlatıldığı Hikmet üiçek’in mektubu:


*Bu tertibi unutmuşlar!*

Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in adını kamuoyu ilk kez ne zaman duydu?

Ergenekon ve Silahlı Kuvvetler’e tertip haberlerini yakından izleyen okurların hemen hepsi bu soruya aynı yanıtı verecektir:

12 Haziran 2009 günü Taraf’ın, AKP’yi ve Fethullahçıları hedef aldığı söylenen *“İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı”*nı manşetten verdiği zaman. 

Cevabınız yanlış!

Belleğiniz sizi yanıltıyor!

Bizim de aklımızda öyle kalmıştı. Tabii iyi bir arşivci olan Emcet Olcaytu, üiçek’le ilgili gazete kesiğini önümüze koyana kadar.

Bakın, Albay üiçek hakkında ilk haber ne zaman çıkmış.


*BİR SAHTE “ANDIü” DAHA*

“Belge”nin başlığı: “Andıç.” 

Tarih: 2006 Mart.

Hazırlayan: Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Bilgi Destek Daire Başkanlığı.

Gönderilen: Genelkurmay 2. Başkanlığı ve Harekat Başkanlığı. 

“Andıç”ın altında Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in imzası bulunuyor!

Bu “Andıç” Taraf’ta 7 Nisan 2008 günü duyuruldu. Haberin altındaki imza TGC tarafından ödüllendirilen Mehmet Baransu’ya ait!

“Andıç” denilen akıl almaz bir “fişleme.” ABD ve AB’den parasal destek aldıkları kamuoyunca bilinen kötü ünlü “sivil toplum” örgütleri sıralanmış. Aralarına TOBB, TüSİAD, Adalet, Dışişleri ve Milli Eğitim Bakanlıkları ve sonradan Ergenekon’un hedefi olan üYDD ve üEV de katılmış.

Bir başka listeye Rahmi Koç, Bülent Eczacıbaşı, Nejat Eczacıbaşı, Sabancı Holding, Oktay Ekşi’nin adları eklenmiş. Hatta Sezen Aksu bile var!


*HEDEFTEKİ İSİM KOşANER*
Mart 2006’da hazırlandığı öne sürülen “andıç”ın dönemin Genelkurmay 2. Başkanı Işık Koşaner’e sunulduğu sadece Taraf’ın haberinde değil, konuyla ilgili yazan F tipi yazarlar tarafından döne döne vurgulanması da dikkat çekici. Koşaner kim? Daha sonra Jandarma Genel Komutanı, şimdi de Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı. Sekiz ay sonra da Genelkurmay Başkanı!

Nisan 2008’de gündeme getirilen “Andıç”, o dönemde piyasaya sürülen çok sayıda düzmece haberlerden yalnızca biri. 

Emekli General Veli Küçük’ün İsviçre’de bir Azeri gençle çekilen fotoğrafın, Danıştay katili Alparslan Aslan olduğu yalanı, günlerce o dönemde yazıldı. 

Türkiye’nin çeşitli kentlerinde leblebi gibi bulunan ve hepsi de “Cumhuriyet’e atılanla aynı seriden” çıkan el bombaları o dönemde ortaya çıktı. 

üzden ürnek’in “günlükler”i o dönemde ısıtıldı.

Ve nihayet İsmet Berkan’ın yedi bölümlük “Ergenekon’un yakın tarihi” o dönemde tefrika edildi.

Hepsi yalan çıktı.

Alparslan Aslan’lı fotoğraflar da, her şehirde bulunan el bombaları da yalandı.

“Andıç” da sahteydi!

Bu yüzden Haziran 2009’da Dursun üiçek “imzalı” kağıt parçasının mimarları, *“Biz 14 ay önce de bir Andıç yumurtlamıştık”* diyemediler, kendi haberlerinin üstünü örttüler.


*Hikmet üiçek/ Silivri Cezaevi*


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Adil Serdar Saçan tahliye edildi* 

**


*14.01.2010 - 13:56 / gazeteport.com*


*İkinci Ergenekon davası sanıklarından Adil Serdar Saçan yaptığı savunmanın ardından yapılan çapraz sorgunun ardından tahliye edildi.*


*İSTANBUL -* İkinci Ergenekon davasında 31. duruşma tamamlandı. Mahkeme heyeti tutuklu sanıklardan İstanbul Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube eski Müdürü Adil Serdar Saçan'ın tahliyesine karar verdi. Mahkeme 2008 yılı Eylül ayından beri tutuklu bulunan Saçan'ın tahliye gerekçesi olarak ise 'Dosya kapsamı, delil durumu, suç vasfının değişme ihtimali ve tutuklu kaldığı süreyi dikkate alarak' tahliye kararını verdi. 


*SAVUNMASINI YAPTI*
Ergenekon sanıklarından eski İstanbul Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürü Adil Serdar Saçan, *''Tuncay Güney madem Veli Küçük'ün mutemet elemanı, Kasım ayından Mart ayına kadar hiç mi görüşmesi yok''* dedi ve İstihbarat şubesi'ni suçladı. Saçan, *''Güneydoğu Anadolu'da görev yapıp da JİTEM, JİT adını duymayan yoktur. Muş'ta, terör operasyonlarında bizimle birlikte kahramanca çatışan çocuklardır''* dedi.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nde görülen davada, Saçan, çapraz sorgusuna devam edilmeden önce söyleyeceklerinin olduğunu ifade ederek, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün'den söz istedi. 


*İZİN TUNCAY GüNEY İüİN ALINDI* 
Saçan, bir önceki duruşmada söylediklerinin bazı basın organlarınca yanlış ifade edildiğini belirterek, *''2001 yılında Tuncay Güney ve grubu alındığı zaman, izin Ergenekon Terör ürgütü diye alınmadı. Tuncay Güney, Veli Küçük'ün mutemedi olduğunu söylediği için 'organize suç örgütü' olarak değerlendirdik. O tarihte böyle bir örgüt de yok. 2007 yılında Ergenekon adını duyduk. İzni, organize suç örgütleriyle ilgili aldık. Almış olduğumuz izin, Veli Küçük ve yapılanmasıyla ilgiliydi''* dedi. 


*şEMA VELİ KüüüK'E GüRE üIKARTILDI*
*''Ergenekon Terör ürgütünün varlığına o tarihte vakıf olup da soruşturmayı kapatmışız diye bir şey yok'' diyen Saçan, şöyle devam etti: ''Biz Veli Küçük'ün bağlantılarını bulamıyoruz diyoruz.* *Biz, delillere göre, Savcılığın emrinde çalışan bir şubeyiz. Tuncay Güney ve ümit Oğuztan, 2001'de bize geldiği zaman, bütün ev ve iş yerlerinin aramasını benim şubem yaptı. Bunların aramalarını yapmışız, ifadelerini kameraya almışız. Biz, organize suç örgütlerinin şemalarını çizerdik.* *Tuncay Güney'in anlatımlarına göre Veli Küçük temalı şema, Ergenekon diye değil, Veli Küçük ve grubu diye çizilmiştir. Biz bunu Savcılığa gönderdik. Savcılık gördü. Bir şey gizlediğimiz yok. Bu çizimlerin yapılmasının sebebi dosyaların Savcılığa götürülmesidir. Bütün çalışmalar yapılmış, Savcılığın önüne gitmiştir.* 

*Zaten, Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi (DGM) Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin 'Yapılacak tüm işlemler, ön çalışma ve gerektiğinde tahkikat icrası için DGM Cumhuriyet Savcısı Muzaffer Yalçın görevlendirilmiştir' diyor. Bizim hiç kimseden bir şey gizlemiş olmamız söz konusu değildir.''* 


*''PEKER-KüüüK İLİşKİSİNDE SUü UNSURU BULAMADIK''* 
Tuncay Güney'in ifadesinde bahsettiği bütün organize suç örgütleriyle ilgili çalışmaların şube tarafından daha önceden yapıldığını anlatan Saçan, Güney'in sokak ağzıyla konuştuğunu ve sadece Güney'in söylediği Sedat Peker-Veli Küçük ilişkisiyle ilgili suç unsuru bulamadıklarını belirtti. 


Birçok eksikliğin üzerine kendisinin getirilip monte edildiğini söyleyen Saçan, *''Ergenekon Terör ürgütü ile bu olayların bağlantısı yok. Savcı beye hiçbir şey sorulmuyor''* dedi. Daha sonra, üye Hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese'nin, *''Tuncay Güney ve ümit Oğuztan ile ilgili çözümler savcılığa götürüldü mü?''* sorusuna Saçan, götürüldüğünü söyledi. üzese'nin, *''Adli büro amirliği Savcılıkla görüştükten sonra bu projeyle ilgili size ne söyledi?'' sorusuna da Saçan, ''Savcı Beye 'Bir sonuç elde edemedik ne yapalım'' diye soruyor. Savcı bey de 'Madem öyle dokümanları gönderin, kapatma yazısı yazalım' diyor. Savcı beyin haberi olmaması diye bir şey söz konusu değil''* yanıtını verdi. 


Saçan, hakim üzese'nin, *''Sedat Peker ile Veli Küçük arasında ne tür bir ilişki vardı?''* şeklindeki sorusuna da *''O benim değil, Tuncay Güney'in iddiası. Bizim de duyumlarımız vardı, araştırdık bir şey bulamadık''* dedi.

üzese'nin, *''Veli Küçük-Sedat Peker ilişkisi bir duyum muydu? Yazılı mıydı? İstihbarat mıydı?''* sorusuna Saçan, istihbaratların çeşitli şekillerde kendilerine geldiğini kaydederek, dedikodu üzerine çalışmadıklarını anlattı. Hakim üzese'nin, *''Evraklar şubede nasıl saklanırdı, herkes girebilir miydi?''* şeklindeki sorusunu Saçan, *''Arşiv vardı. Kapısı şifreliydi. şifreyi sadece arşiv memuru biliyordu. Herkes girip çıkamazdı. Girenler deftere yazılırdı''* diye yanıtladı. 


Saçan, üzese'nin, *''şevki Duyu'ya neden Arif Doğan'la görüşme dediniz?''* sorusuna da*, ''Arif Doğan'ın Jitemci olduğunu gazetelerden biliyordum. Susurluk sürecinden de biliyordum. Uzak durun demiştim''* karşılığını verdi*.* Tutuklu sanık Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Mehmet Haberal'ı tanıyıp tanımadığının sorulması üzerine Saçan, Haberal'ı tanımadığını ve hiç görmediğini ifade etti. *''Eski üzel Harekat Dairesi Başkanvekili İbrahim şahin'i tanıyor musunuz?''* sorusuna da Saçan, tanımadığını ve burada tanıştığını söyledi. 


*''KARşI DEVRİM'' SORUSU* 
Saçan, üzese'nin, *''Karşı devrim yapacak kimler, nasıl mücadele edilir?''* sorusunu *''Türkiye'de laiklik problemi olan bir parti var. Bunu Anayasa Mahkemesi de saptadı. Laiklikle problemi olmak demek karşı devrimdir''* diye yanıtladı. 

Daha sonra üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu'nun, *''Organize şube Müdürlüğü ne zaman kuruldu? üalışma ve tahkikat şekli nedir?''* şeklindeki sorusu üzerine Adil Serdar Saçan, 29 Ağustos 1998'de kurulduğunu belirterek, şöyle konuştu: 


*''Mafyayla mücadele etmek için mafyayı bilmek gerekiyor. Türk kamuoyu sürekli terörle mücadele ettiği için, terörü tanıyor, ama mafyayla mücadeleyi bilmiyor. Mafya, büyük oranda iş adamlarıyla ilişkilidir. Mafyanın bir tek amacı çıkar elde etmektir. Uluslararası suç örgütleri mafyayı kullanır. Amerika'nın Afganistan'a giriş sebebi uyuşturucu kaçakçılığını önlemektir. Fakat Amerika Afganistan'a girdikten sonra uyuşturucu sevkıyatı 2-3 kat artmıştır. Mafyanın, dini, milliyeti, vatanı yoktur. Kuzey Irak'ta fiili Kürt devleti kurulduktan sonra Türkiye'de uyuşturucu yakalama oranı düştü. üünkü rota değişti. Dünyada uyuşturucunun tespit edilmiş dönüşümü 1 trilyon dolardır. Buna izin veren de gizli örgütlerdir. üünkü gizli operasyonlar yapmak için kara paraya ihtiyaç vardır.* 


*Biz şubede, mafyanın sızmaması için tedbirler almıştık. Polisin en çok para yediği şey adam teslimidir. Onun için ben, bizzat kendiniz yakalayın, teslim almayın demiştim. şubenin içinde silahla ve telefonla dolaşmak yasaktı, ben de dahil. şubenin her tarafında kamera vardı. İşkenceyi önlemek için 24 saatte bir rapor alma uygulaması benim dönemimde başladı. Buna rağmen işkenceci ilan edildim. Kadromu, teşkilatta dürüstlüğü ile öne çıkmış çocuklardan kurdum. 110 kişiyle İstanbul'un mafyasıyla uğraşıyorum. Koymuş olduğum tedbirler başarılı da olmuştur. 461 tane operasyon gerçekleştirdik. Boş çıkan bir tek operasyon vardır. İstanbul ile bağlantılı 56 ilde operasyon yaptık. Bizim tekniğimiz çok zayıftı. İstanbul'da en az 100 tane mafya lideri vardı. Onun için istihbaratta dinleme konusunda destek alıyorduk. Her yakaladığımız kişiyi kameraya çekiyorduk.''* 


Saçan, Peker ve Küçük arasındaki ilişkiyi bulmak için yapılan proje çalışması ile ilgili bir başka soruya da *''Biz Ergenekon'la ilgili değil, Veli Küçük'le ilgili izin aldık"* diyerek, şöyle devam etti: 


*GüNEY'İN İFADESİNDE SOMUT Hİü BİR şEY YOK*
*''Biz terör örgütü ile ilgili değil, Veli Küçük ve grubu ile ilgili izin alıyoruz. üünkü organize suçlarla ilgili şubeyiz. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti tarihinde en kapsamlı proje çalışması yapılmıştır. Onda da bir şey bulamadık. Tuncay Güney anlatıyor, 'Veli Küçük, silah, uyuşturucu, akaryakıt kaçakçılığı yapıyor'' diyor. 'Kimlerle yapıyor?' diye sorduğumuzda cevap yok. Siz Veli Küçük'ü yakaladınız, uyuşturucu buldunuz mu? Sedat Peker'le ne tür bir ilişki buldunuz? Tuncay Güney'in organize suç örgütleriyle ilgili söylediği şeyler yeni değildi. Zaten bizim yaptığımız çalışmalar. ''200 bin tane silahı Kuzey Irak'a geçirdik' diyor. Nasıl ispat edeceğiz. 101 sayfalık ifadenin içinde somut hiçbir şey yok. Her şey Savcıya gitmiş. Kötü niyetli olsam zaten her şeyi savcıya iletmem.*


*İstihbarat şubesinin, o dönemdeki Organize Büro Amiri Hakan ünsal Yalçın'ı çağırın dinleyelim. Tuncay Güney'i İstihbarat şubesi, Kasım 2002'de dinlemeye başlıyor. Bu adam madem Veli Küçük'ün mutemet elemanı, Kasım ayından Mart ayına kadar hiç mi görüşmesi yok. İstihbarat şubeden istiyoruz, göndermiyorlar. Sadece Tuncay Güney'in ablasıyla ve bir başka kişiyle yaptığı görüşmeleri gönderdiler. Bunlar niye benimle beraber sanık değil. Ben bunu anlamıyorum. Her şey bana soruluyor.''* 


Hakim Haşıloğlu'nun, *''Tuncay Güney'in pasaportunu Savcılığa teslim ettiniz mi?''* sorusuna da Saçan, *''Evet, 12 Mart 2001'de Fatih Savcılığına teslim ettiğimize dair evrak var''* yanıtını verdi.

*"BEN SADİST MİYİM"*
Saçan, üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu'nun *''Sedat Peker grubu hakkındaki şemayı siz mi hazırladınız?''* sorusuna, *''Kelebek''* operasyonunun kendisinin emniyetten ayrılmasından sonra yapıldığını, şemayı da kendisinin hazırlamadığını kaydetti. Saçan, şemada da Veli Küçük'ün olup olmadığını bilmediğini vurguladı. 


Saçan, kendisi hakkında da 100 tane idari soruşturma ve 100'e yakın adli dava bulunduğunu, tazminat davaları olduğunu da kaydetti. Saçan, Sedat Peker'in adamlarının kendisine bir tazminat davası açmadığını, işkenceden dolayı suç duyurusunda bulunduklarını ancak kendisinin beraat ettiğini söyledi. Haşıloğlu'nun *''CIA, Fethullahçılar ve süper NATO'ya bağlı olmadığınızı belirttiniz''* şeklindeki beyanı üzerine Saçan, devlet görevlisi olduğunu, emniyette çalıştığını, bu kurumlara bağlı olmadığını dile getirdi. 

Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu'nun *''Perinçek ile diyaloğa giriyorsunuz''* beyanı üzerine de Saçan, sadece Emcet Olcaytu ile diyaloğu olduğunu ifade ederek, *''Aydınlık Dergisi adına röportaj yapmaya geldi. O, beni haber kaynağı olarak görüyor, ben de meslekte bir sürü haksızlığa uğramış insanım. Derdimi nereye anlatacağım''* dedi. 

Haşıloğlu'nun, *''MİT'ten gelen CD'ler içerisinde çıkan ses kasetinde Tuncay Güney'e işkence yapıldığına ilişkin sesler var. Bununla ilgili ifadeye çağrıldınız mı?''* sorusuna Saçan, mahkemenin yaptığı suç duyurusu üzerine değil, kendi başvurusunun ardından ifadeye gittiği söyledi. Saçan, MİT'e bu CD'leri kimin gönderdiğinin araştırılmasını istedi. 


Hakim Haşıloğlu'nun *''Bu sesler arasında tanıdık sesler var mı?''* diye sorduğu Saçan, *''Bu konuyla ilgili konuşmak istemiyorum. Bu yasa dışı elde edilmiş delildir. Gönderen kişi ortaya çıksın öyle konuşacağım. Biz mülakat dışında kayıt almadık. Hem işkence yapıp konuşturayım, hem de olayı kapatayım. Ben sadist miyim?''* diye konuştu.

*''YüZüNü GüRSEM TANIMAM''* 
Adil Serdar Saçan, Haşıloğlu'nun başka bir sorusu üzerine Muş'ta, Güneydoğu Anadolu'da görev yaptığı dönemde Veli Küçük ile herhangi bir irtibatı olmadığını belirtti. Haşıloğlu'nun, *''Herhangi bir husumetiniz, tanışıklığınız var mı?''* sorusuna Saçan*, ''Hayır. Veli Küçük'ü hala görmedim. Yüzünü görsem tanımam''* şeklinde konuştu. 


Saçan, başka bir soru üzerine de Alaattin üakıcı'nın adamlarına yönelik dinleme sırasında, bu kişilerin cezeavine girip Nuri Ergin ve kardeşlerini öldüreceğini anladıklarını ifade ederek, Uşak Cezaevi'ne yazı yazılarak durumun bildirildiğini kaydetti. Saçan, bir konuşmasında *''Rus ajanları''* şeklinde belirttiği Kemal Kerinçsiz ve Sevgi Erenerol'dan özür dileyerek, bu söylemin dedikodu olduğunu ve kendi gevezeliğinden kaynaklandığını dile getirdi. 


Haşıloğlu'nun *''PKK itirafçılarıyla Arif Doğan'ın ilişkisi nedir?''* şeklindeki soruya ise Saçan, bu konuda bir şey bilmediğini, Doğan'ı da tanımadığını anlattı. Saçan, PKK'dan ayrılıp itirafçı olduktan sonra insanları tehdit eden kişilere karşı operasyon yaptığını vurguladı. Saçan, başka bir soru üzerine de Tuncay Güney ile 2001 yılında yapılan mülakatın gizli olarak görüntülü kayda alınmadığını söyledi. Haşıloğlu'nun *''Tuncay Güney'in mülakatında anlattığı insanlar hakkında işlem yaptınız mı?''* diye sorduğu Saçan, Güney'in söylediği her isim hakkında şubeleri tarafından işlem yapıldığını söyledi. 


Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün'ün, *''Siyasi konularla ilgili beyanları da var?''* demesi üzerine Saçan, *''Dosyayı onun için istihbarat şubeye gönderiyoruz. Bu bizim değil, terörle mücadelenin görevi''* dedi. şengün'ün *''150 sayfa ifade almışsın''* şeklindeki sözü üzerine Saçan, *''150 sayfanın içinde somut hiçbir şey yok. Bana şurada silah var, uyuşturucu var, demiyor''* şeklinde konuştu. şengün'ün *''Nerede silah var, diye sordunuz mu? üyle bir soru yok''* demesinin ardından Saçan, *''Nasıl yok başkanım, var. Sorgucu soruyor. Susurluk'la ilgili anlattığı her şey Susurluk dosyasında vardı''* dedi.

*''YEşİL'İN FAİLİ MEüHUL CİNAYETLERE ADI KARIşIYOR''* 
Saçan, Haşıloğlu'nun Susurluk olayı ile ilgili ne bildiğini sorması üzerine şunları kaydetti: *''Susurluk sürecinde İbrahim Ağabey de var. İbrahim şahin mahkum oldu.* *Polis, politikacı, mafya ilişkileri açığa çıktı ama MİT ve askeri kesimin, jandarmanın suç işleyen kısmı hiç görülmedi. Yeşil kimin adamıydı? Ben bunların üzerine gittiğim için buradayım. Yeşil denilen adamın faili meçhul cinayetlere adı karışıyor. Karışıyor değil, kesin cinayetleri var. Yeşil'i bulabilseydim, bence çok iyi operasyonlar yapacaktım. Bu örgüt ile benim o zaman aradığım örgüt aynı değil. Bu örgüt politik olarak sulandırılmış. ''* 


Adil Serdar Saçan, *''Susurluk mudur?''* şeklindeki soruya da *''Hayır. Susurluk'un ortaya çıkmayan askeri kanadı. MİT, jandarma ve askerin çeteye bulaşmış halidir''* dedi.*''Bu kanaate nasıl vardınız?''* sorusuna da Saçan, *''Yeşil'in adı Güneydoğu Anadolu'da birçok faili meçhule karışmış. Devlet desteği olmadan bunu yapacağına inanıyor musun? Yeşil'i kimlerin kullandığı hala açığa çıkmadı''* diye konuştu.

*''JİTEM İDDİALARIN BİLGİYE Mİ DAYANIYOR?''*
Saçan, üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese'nin *''JİTEM ile ilgili bilginiz var mı?''* sorusu üzerine şunları kaydetti: *''Jandarma İstihbarat Terörle Mücadele daha sonra JİT adını aldı. Güneydoğu Anadolu'da görev yapıp da JİTEM, JİT adını duymayan yoktur. Muş'ta, terör operasyonlarında bizimle birlikte kahramanca çatışan çocuklardır. Muş'ta 4-5 kişi sivil gruptu. Cesur arkadaşlardı. Konularına, PKK'ya hakimdiler. Birlikte operasyonlara gittik ama kurumlarda zaman içinde dejenerasyona uğrayan, başka yollara sapanların temizlenmesi gerekir. Jandarma da kendi içinde zaman zaman bu temizliği yaptı ama daha da yapması gerekir.''* 


*GENELKURMAY'DAN MUVAZZAF BİNBAşI GüZALTINA ALDIM* 
Gördüğü her yasa dışı işe müdahale ettiğini ifade eden Saçan, 2001'de Genelkurmay İstihbarat Başkanlığında çalışan bir muvazzaf binbaşıyı gözaltına aldığını, binbaşının tutuklandığını ifade ederek, *''Asker o zaman 'girmeyin' demedi''* şeklinde konuştu. Saçan'ın JİTEM ile ilgili sözleri üzerine Başkan Köksal şengün, *''Bilgiye mi dayanıyorsun, yoksa duyum mu? Tuncay Güney'in anlatımları gibi dayanağı olamayan duyumlar mı?''* diye sordu. 


Saçan, *''Duyum değil, bilgim var. Mafyalaşan itirafçılara çok operasyon yaptım''* diye konuştu. Duruşmada, Saçan'ın çapraz sorgusunun tamamlanmasının ardından avukatı Celal ülgen savunmasını yaptı. 


*SAüAN'IN SAVUNMASI TAMAMLANDI* 
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada konuşan Saçan'ın avukatı Celal ülgen, davanın başından beri müvekkilinin bu davaya nasıl dahil edildiğini kendi kendilerine sorduklarını söyledi. ülgen, *''Saçan bu davaya ancak bu kadar güzel yerleştirilebilirdi. Yerleştirenleri kutluyorum. Bu dava ile yaratılmak istenen korku imparatorluğu, büyük bir aşama kaydetmiştir. ünceki gün Adil bey 'telefonlarıma kimse cevap vermiyor' demişti. (Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanına) Siz de latife olarak, 'kız kardeşim bile cevap vermiyor' demiştiniz''* diye konuştu. 


Bunun üzerine Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün de bunun latife olmadığını, gerçek olduğunu söyledi. 


Toplumun aydınlardan yoksun hale getirildiğini savunan ülgen, *''Toplum demokratik açıdan oldukça zedelendi. Biz bu davada savcılar, mahkeme heyeti ve avukatlar olarak maddi gerçeği ortaya çıkarmak için el ele çalışıyoruz. Hasan Hüseyin üzese de, Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu da gerçeğin ortaya çıkarılması için büyük bir çaba gösterdiler. Gerçekten bizim savunmamızdan bu bölümleri çıkarmamızı sağladılar. Bizim işimiz savunma açısından çok zordu ve imkansızdı, fakat müvekkilimiz bu zoru başardı''* şeklinde konuştu. 


Saçan'ın savunması, avukatları Celal ülgen, Hüseyin Ersöz ve Serkan Saçan tarafından görsel sunum şeklinde yapıldı.


*''KAFESTEKİ KUş GİBİYİM''* 
Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı şengün, daha sonra sanık ve avukatların taleplerini almaya başladı. Tutuklu sanık gazeteci Tuncay üzkan, tahliyesini engellemek için sürekli bir suç unsuru oluşturulmaya çalışıldığını öne sürerek, *''Ben burada kafesteki kuş gibiyim. Dışarıda olsam bunların hepsiyle başa çıkarım''* dedi. üzkan, dün kendilerine verilen ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'ndan gelen evrakta, *'Sarıkız, Ayışığı, Yakamoz ve Eldiven darbe planlarıyla ilgili bir kayıt bulunmamaktadır'* denildiğini sözlerine ekledi. 


*TALEBE RAğMEN KORUMA VERİLMEDİ* 
Tutuklu sanık emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur da savunmasını yapmasının üzerinden 2,5 ay geçtiğini belirterek, *''Bu işin mimarı olduğu kabul edilen üç kuvvet komutanı serbest bırakılıyor, ama ben buradayım. 'Onlar niye yok?' demiyorum, yanlış anlaşılmasın. ülürüm yine demem öyle bir şey. Dışarıda ailem ve ben tehdit ediliyorum, tehdit altındayız. Koruma talep ettik. Dün bir ifade vermek üzere Beşiktaş'a gittim. Basın mensupları görüntü de aldılar''* şeklinde konuştu.


Tutuklu sanık Cumhuriyet Gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Mustafa Balbay ise *''kozmik oda''* ile ilgili tartışmaların Ankara'da yaşandığını dile getirerek, aramalara neden olan krokinin 10 Ocakta Milliyet Gazetesi'nde yayınlandığını ve daha sonra da tüm yayın organlarında çıktığını söyledi. Balbay, bazı konuların çok daha fazla aktif bir şekilde tartışıldığını gördüğünü belirterek, şunları kaydetti: *''şimdi iddia makamı, Milliyet Gazetesine 'O krokiyi kimlerle hazırladın?' diye mi soracak. Kozmik tartışma kapsamında gizli belgelerin kamuoyunda yer alıp almaması konusunda tartışmalar oldu. Ankara 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, 'gizli belge olsa da yayın yasağı yapılamaz' dedi. 'Gizli belge olsa bile devlet sırrı olup olmadığı ayrıca değerlendirilir' denildi. şimdi de, 'devlet sırrı' tartışması başladı. şu anda 'devlet sırrı'na kimin karar vereceği tartışılıyor. Ben ne yapmışım? 2003'te Genelkurmay Başkanı ile Başbakan'ın konuşmalarını topluma aktarmışım. şimdi Genelkurmay Başkanı ile Başbakan dört günde üç kez görüştü. Her görüşmeden sonra 'uzlaşma çıktı' deniyor. Uzlaştığınıza göre iki gün sonra niye tekrar buluşuyorsunuz? Meslektaşlarım böyle anlatıyorlar.''* 


Tahliyesini talep eden Balbay, *''Ben yargılanmak istiyorum, ama özgürlüğümü geri verin''* dedi. 


*MAHKEME ARA KARARLARINI AüIKLADI* 
İkinci *''Ergenekon''* davasına bakan mahkeme, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı Vekilliğince ifadelerine başvurulan eski kuvvet komutanları emekli Orgeneraller İbrahim Fırtına ve Aytaç Yalman ile emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek hakkında herhangi bir *''yetkisizlik''* kararı verilip verilmediğinin sorulmasını kararlaştırdı. 


İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada Mahkeme Heyeti tarafından alınan kararlar, üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu tarafından açıklandı. 


Buna göre Mahkeme Heyeti, tutuklu sanık emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur'un koruma talebiyle ilgili olarak verdiği dilekçenin bir suretinin İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderilmesini kararlaştırdı. 


Tutuklu sanıklardan eski üzel Harekat Dairesi Başkanvekili İbrahim şahin'in, gelecek duruşma arasında naip hakim tarafından mahkeme kalemine çağrılarak, imza, yazı ve rakam örneklerinin aldırılmasına karar veren Mahkeme Heyeti, Yargıtay Başkanlığına yazı yazılarak, Yargıtay Birinci Başkanlık Kurulu tarafından Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu üyesi Ali Suat Ertosun ile ilgili verilen ve Kent Otel toplantılarını da içeren karar örneğinin onaylı suretinin istenmesini hükme bağladı. 


Mahkeme Heyeti, tutuklu sanık Mustafa Balbay'ın avukatının talebi doğrultusunda, Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı Vekilliğince ifadelerine başvurulan eski kuvvet komutanları emekli Orgeneraller İbrahim Fırtına ve Aytaç Yalman ile emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek hakkında herhangi bir '*'yetkisizlik''* kararı verilip verilmediğinin sorulmasına, verilmişse karar örneğinin istenmesine hükmetti. 


Sanıklar Fatma Cengiz, Fahri Kepek, Ersin Gönenci ve Mustafa Dönmez'e ayrı ayrı müdafi talebi için İstanbul Barosu Başkanlığına yazı yazılmasını kararlaştıran Mahkeme Heyeti, *''bu şekilde defalarca talepte bulunulmasına rağmen Baro tarafından avukat tayin edilmediği ve sanıkların savunmalarının alınamadığı''* hususunun yazıya eklenmesine ve bu defa da müdafi tayin edilemediği takdirde ilgili yerlere gereğinin takdir ve ifası için yazı yazılmasına karar verdi. 


Sanıklardan Durmuş Ali üzoğlu hakkında, 25 Aralık 2009'daki oturumda sarf ettiği sözlerle ilgili olarak suç duyurusunda bulunulmasına karar veren Mahkeme Heyeti, *tahliyesi kararlaştırılan Adil Serdar Saçan'a yurt dışına çıkış yasağı* koydu. 


Mahkeme Heyeti, diğer 44 tutuklu sanığın bu hallerinin devamına karar vererek, duruşmayı 18 Ocak Pazartesi günü saat 09.30'a erteledi. 


Bu arada, *Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün*'ün, tutuklu sanıklardan *Tuncay üzkan, Mustafa Balbay, Mustafa Koç, Mustafa üzbek, Kenan Temur, Emre Baltacı, Mehmet Dalagan, Ali Oktay şahbaz, Cihan Arık ve Ayhan Atabek'in* de tahliye edilmeleri yönünde oy kullandığı görüldü.

*ERGENEKON'UN 31. DURUşMASI* 
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nin yanında oluşturulan salonda görülen davanın bugünkü duruşmasına gazeteci *Tuncay üzkan*, Cumhuriyet Gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi *Mustafa Balbay* ile eski üzel Harekat Dairesi Başkan Vekili *İbrahim şahin*'in de aralarında bulunduğu tutuklu 41 sanık katıldı. 


Tutuklu yargılanan Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, eski İnönü üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu, emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz ve Mustafa Dönmez ise duruşmaya gelmedi. 


Duruşmada, tutuksuz yargılanan *İlyas üınar ve Birol Başaran* da hazır bulundu.

...

----------


## bozok

*ANLAşILMAZ...*
*Tutuklu odasında milyon dolar aramak!*


Levent Ersöz’ü tanımam, bilmem. Kendisine sempatim de yoktur. Suçu varsa hesap versin isterim ama şu sahneyi hala anlayabilmiş değilim.. Adam tutuklu ve hasta.. Tedavi için hastane odasına alındı.. ünceki gün Jandarma’daki *ürtülü üdenek soruşturması* bağlamında 10 küsur yakınının evinin aranmasının yanı sıra yattığı hastanedeki odası da arandı. Tamam şüphe ve delil varsa yakınları elbette aranır da, kapısında jandarma bekleyen hastanenin tutuklu odasını, saatlerce tarumar etmek neyin nesi onu anlamış değilim.. Yani Levent Ersöz, ürtülü üdenek’ten götürdüğü ileri sürülen milyon dolarları ya da onun belgelerini hastane odasındaki tutuklu hücresinde mi saklayacak?. 

Yapmayın, güldürmeyin insanı! 

Hem soruyorum böyle bir aramanın fotoğrafları niye çekilir ve bunlar anında bütün medyaya niçin servis edilir?.. Sadece bu hadise bile yapılan *psikolojik operasyonu* gözler önüne sermiyor mu?... *Ve heyhat, birileri bu sahneleri hala sadece seyrediyor!*




*üDüL...*
*ürtülü ve TMSF aynı şey Mehmet Altan!*

Yandaş medyanın liberal şeyhlerinden Mehmet Altan’ın dünkü yazısının başlığı şuydu: *“ürtülü üdenekte ham hum şaralop mu?...”* 

Mehmet Altan Jandarma’da var olduğu ileri sürülen ürtülü üdenek hortumlamasını sorgulayıp topa tutuyordu.. 

Valla Jandarma’da böyle bir şey oldu mu bilmem zira konu henüz yargı safhasında ancak kesin olarak bildiğim şey Mehmet Altan’ın devlete ve millete ait TMSF medyasından yani Cine-5’den dudak uçuklatacak miktarda paraları götürdüğüdür... 

Diyeceksiniz ki Altan oraya iş yapıyor ve karşılığını alıyor?.. Hayır, o işin kamuflajı... Cine-5, TMSF’ye yani millete değil de özel bir şahsa ait olsaydı Mehmet Altan aldığı o müthiş maaşın onda birini bile alabilir miydi?.. Alamazdı zira bakın bugün bir sürü özel kanal varken Mehmet Altan’a gel program yap ve şu parayı al diyen yok!.. Altan AKP’ye yandaş ya, TMSF de adeta ödüllendiriyor onu! 

*İlginçtir* defalarca sormamıza rağmen hem TMSF ve Cine-5 yönetimi hem de Mehmet Altan her ay Beytülmal’dan ödenen onlarca milyarın miktarını açıklamıyorlar. Belli ki kamuoyu kıyameti koparır diye korkuyorlar!.. Demokrat, şeffaf Mehmet Altan hangi AB ülkesinde böyle gizlilik var? *Açıklasana milletin kasasından aldığın maaşı!*




15.01.2010 / S. üNKİBAR / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*SüZ BİTTİ...
ümraniye bombaları kimin?*

Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı Ergenekon soruşturmasının miladı olarak kabul edilen ümraniye’de bulunan bombaların TSK’ya ait olmadığını açıkladı. Ayrıntılı ve tatmin edici bir şekilde yapılan bu açıklama sonrasında artık söz bitmiş demektir. üyle ya aylar ve yıllardır askere mal edilen bu bombalar onlara ait değilse kime aittir? O bombalar kime aitse bu işlerin merkezinde onlar var demektir? Hatırlayın daha birkaç gün önce de devletin en önemli bilim kurumu TüBİTAK yaptığı araştırma sonucu ümraniye bomba tutanağının karakolda yani masa başında düzenlendiğini ortaya koymuştu. Bütün bunları alt alta getirdiğinizde Ergenekon hakkında var olan kuşkular haklılık kazanmıyor mu?



16.01.2010 / S. üNKİBAR / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*ümraniye'de tahliyeler 9'a çıktı*

*16.01.2010 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

 

*İkinci ümraniye davasının tutuklu sanıklarından eski İstanbul Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürü Adil Serdar Saçan’ın tahliyesiyle davada serbest bırakılanların sayısı 9’a yükseldi.* 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, suç vasfının değişme ihtimali, delil durumu ve tutuklu kaldığı süreyi dikkate alarak, 16 aydır tutuklu bulunan Adil Serdar Saçan’ın tahliyesine karar verdi. Mahkeme heyeti, tahliyesi kararlaştırılan Adil Serdar Saçan’a yurt dışına çıkış yasağı koydu. Duruşma salonunda bulunan Saçan’ın ailesi, tahliye kararını alkışlarla karşıladı. Sanıklar ve avukatlar da Saçan’ı kutladı. Bu arada, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün’ün, tutuklu sanıklardan Tuncay üzkan, Mustafa Balbay, Mustafa Koç, Mustafa üzbek, Kenan Temur, Emre Baltacı, Mehmet Dalagan, Ali Oktay şahbaz, Cihan Arık ve Ayhan Atabek’in de tahliye edilmeleri yönünde oy kullandığı görüldü. İkinci ümraniye davasında daha önce, tutuklu sanıklardan Teğmen Onur üzdemir, Jandarma Astsubaylar İlhan Bulayır ve Murat Eke, polis memurları Kemalettin Balcı ve Bülent Güngördü, USİAD eski Genel Sekreteri Birol Başaran, Süleyman Solmaz ve Teğmen Melih Yüksel tahliye edilmişti. 

*Sadece 66 tutuklu kaldı* 
üte yandan, Birinci ümraniye davasında da daha önce 24 kişi serbest bırakılmıştı. ümraniye soruşturması kapsamında, Kuddusi Okkır’ın da aralarında bulunduğu bazı isimler ise sağlık gerekçesiyle tahliye edilmişlerdi. Son tahliyerle ümraniye davalarında tutuklu sayısı 66’ya düştü. 

*En talihsizi Kuddusi Okkır’dı*
ümraniye soruşturması kapsamında serbest bırakılan en talihsiz isim Kuddusi Okkır’dı. Okkır, tahliye edildikten 3 gün sonra yaşamını kaybetmişti.

...

----------


## bozok

*MİT: TİT adında ideolojik bir örgüt yok*

*16.01.2010 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

 

ümraniye davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin talebi üzerine Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı (MİT), Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü (EGM), Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ve Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı *“Türk İntikam Tugayı (TİT)”* ile ilgili ellerindeki bilgileri mahkemeye gönderdi. MİT’ten gelen yazıda, _“TİT isminin 1978’den beri etkili bir illegal örgüt olarak kamuoyuna yansıtılmaya çalışıldığı, “TİT” rumuzu ile üstlenilen eylemlerin büyük bölümünün çeşitli şahıs ve kurumlara yönelik tehdit mektupları ve duvarlara yazılmış sloganlardan oluştuğu, bir kısmının da silahlı eylemlerin üstlenilmesinden ibaret olduğu”_ kaydedildi.

*Organik yapısı oluşmadı*
Yazıda, “TİT” adının hedef alınan şahıs veya kuruluşları psikolojik yönden etkilemek ve korkutmak amacıyla zaman zaman kullanıldığı, örgütün merkez komitesi ve organik yapısının oluşmadığı, paravan bir isim olarak kullanıldığına yer verildi. Yazıda, _“Günümüz itibariyle ’TİT’ ismiyle ideolojik bir örgütün faaliyet gösterdiğine dair herhangi bir tespitlerinin bulunmadığı”_ ifade edildi. Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü ise 1986-2007 yılları arasında TİT rumuzu ile 40 eylem gerçekleştirildiğini kaydetti. 

...

----------


## bozok

*Meclis'te ilginç buluşma* 

*İntihar eden Yarbay’ın ağabeyi AKP’li Kurt ile görüştü*

*15.01.2010 / Deniz GüüER / VATAN* 

TBMM İnsan Haklarını İnceleme Komisyonu toplantısında Yarar Tatar’ın intiharının gündeme gelmesiyle üyeler arasında yaşanan gerginlik ilginç bir buluşmayı beraberinde getirdi. AKP’li milletvekilinin, _“Nereden bilelim haklı nedenle mi intihar etti, yoksa deşifre olanlar intihar etsin talimatı mı verildi?”_ sözlerini okuyan ağabey Tatar önce telefonla Kurt’u aradı. Kurt, Ahmet Tatar’ın sitem ve eleştirileri üzerine, *“Kesinlikle böyle bir şey söylemedim”* dedi. Tatar komisyona yaptıkları başvuruyla ilgili yanlış anlamalar olduğunu ve doğru bilgileri vermek istediğini söyleyince, Abdurrahman Kurt, acılı ağabeyi TBMM’ye davet etti. Kurt’la TBMM’de bir araya gelen Ahmet Tatar, komisyona yaptıkları başvuruyla ilgili bilgi verdi. Kurt, intiharla ilgili ise, _“Ben bunları söylemedim. Müslüman bir adamım bunları söylemedim. Ne Müslümanlığıma yakışır ne insanlığıma bunları söylemek yakışır”_ dediği öğrenildi. Kurt daha sonra komisyon tutanaklarından bir örneği Ahmet Tatar’a okuması için verdi. VATAN’ın soruların yanıtlayan Tatar, _“Okuyorum ancak tutanaklar çok karışık. Bazı bölümler çıkarılmış anladığım kadarıyla. Bir tartışma olduğu ise okuyunca anlaşılabiliyor”_ yorumu yaptı. 

*Komisyonda da tartışıldı*

Bu arada TBMM İnsan Haklarını İnceleme Komisyonu’nda *“Hrant Dink- Ali Tatar”* tartışması yaşandığı ortaya çıktı. Başkan Zafer üskül, Anayasa’nın 138’nci maddesini gerekçe göstererek, negatif bir tavır ortaya koyarken, CHP’li üyeler _“Hrant Dink’i araştırıyoruz ama Ali Tatar için komisyon kurmuyoruz”_ diyerek tepkilerini gösterdiler. 


...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da kritik gün* 

*16.01.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



*Ergenekon Mahkemesi sordu, devlet cevap verdi*


*1 GENELKURMAY: Darbe planlarına ilişkin elimizde belge yok* 

*2 MİT Türk İntikam Tugayı diye bir örgüt yok* 

*3 JANDARMA El bombalarıyla ilgili belgeler imha edildi*

Ergenekon davasına bakan mahkeme heyeti çeşitli devlet kurumlarından bazı konularda bilgi istedi. Mahkemeye gelen gelen yazılarda davanın geleceğini etkileyecek bilgiler bulunuyor.




İkinci Ergenekon Davası’nın önceki gün yapılan duruşmasında devletin üç krumundan gelen kritik belgeler açıklandı. 

Davanın tutuklu sanığı yeni Parti Genel Başkanı gazeteci Tuncay üzkan’ın talebi üzerine Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nca Ergenekon Davası’nın görüldüğü İstanbul 13’üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne gönderilen yazıda, 2000-2009 arasında TSK içerisinde askeri darbeye teşebbüs amacıyla bir örgütlenme olup olmadığı ve soruşturma yapılıp yapılmadığı konusunda herhangi bir bilgi olmadığı belirtildi. 

Genelkurmay’ın mahkemeye gönderdiği yazıda Sarıkız, Ay Işığı, Eldiven ve Yakamoz isimli darbe planlarına ilişkin mahkemeye gönderdiği yazıda, bu planlara ilişkin ellerinde bilgi ve belge bulunmadığını bildirdi.

Tutuklu sanıklardan Hayrettin Ertekin’in talebi üzerine MİT tarafından mahkemeye gönderilen yazıda ise, Sarıkız, Ay ışığı, Eldiven ve Yakamoz planlarıyla ilgili olarak, açık kaynaklarda yer alan hususlar dışında teşkilatta bilgiye rastlanılmadığı kaydedildi.

Aynı konuda bir resmi yazı da Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nden geldi. 2002-2007 yılları arasında yapıldığı iddia edilen darbe planlarıyla ilgili olarak, 2008’e kadar herhangi bir bilginin kendilerine gelmediğini belirten Emniyety, 2008’de gelen bilgi ve belgelerin ise soruşturmayı yürüten Başsavcılığı’a intikal ettirildiği açıkladı.

*TİT’i tespit edemedik*

Ergenekon davasının ana dosyasına devlet kurumlarından gelen kritik bir yazışma da terör örgütü Türk İntikam Tugayı’na ilişkin oldu.

MİT tarafından mahkemeye gönderilen yazıda TİT isminin 1978’den beri etkili bir illegal örgüt olarak kamuoyuna yansıtılmaya çalışıldığı belirtildi. TİT adının hedef alınan şahıs veya kuruluşların psikolojik yönde etkilemek ve korkutmak amacıyla zaman zaman kullanıldığı, örgütün merkez komitesi ve organik yapısının oluşmadığı, paravan bir ismi olarak kullandığı, ifade edildi. MİT tarafından mahkemeye gönderilen yazının devamında ise şu bilgilere yer verildi:

_“Birdal, eyleminin azmettiricileri arasında yer alan Semih Tufan Gülaltay’ın 1998’de mafya yapılanması içerisindeki bazı şahıslardan oluşturduğu gruba TİT ismini verdiği, bu grubun üyelerinin çok sayıda adli suç ve mafya olaylarına karıştıkları iddiaları, intikal eden hususlardan olup günümüz itibari ile TİT ismiyle ideolojik bir örgütün faaliyet gösterdiğine dair herhangi bir tespitimiz bulunmamaktadır.”_ 

Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü ise TİT tarafından gerçekleştirildiğini öne sürülen 40 eylem ve iki mahkeme kararını mahkemeye gönderdi. Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’ndan 2007’ye ait iki bilgi notunu mahkemeye ulaşırken Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ise bu konunun görev ve yetki alanı dışında olduğunu bildirdi.

*Belgeleri imha edildi*

Mahkemeye gelen en ilginç yazılardan biri ise Ergenekon operasyonlarının başlamasına neden olan ümraniye’deki el bombalarıyla ilgili Jandarma’dan gelen bilgi oldu. Jandarma,* “12 Haziran 2007 tarihinde ümraniye’de ele geçirilen el bombalarıyla ilgili ayrıntılı bilgi isteyen”* mahkemeye gönderdiği yazıda aynı seriden el bombalarının hangilerin Jandarma komutanlıklarında bulunduğu, hangilerinin bulunmadığı detaylı olarak yer aldı.

Yazıda, _“Birliklere tertip edilen mühimmata ait bilgilere, tertip emirlerinin arşiv bekleme süresinin dolmasını müteakip imha edilmesi nedeniyle ulaşılamadığından, bahse konu mühimmatın hangi birliğe, hangi tarihte kaçar adet tertip edildiğinin tespit edilemediği, ayrıca mühimmatı envanterinde bulunduran birlik komutanlıklarınca söz konusu mühimmattan eksik, kayıp veya çalıntı olmadığının bildirildiği_” ifade edildi. 


...

----------


## bozok

*üNDER AYTAü EMNİYETİN KOZMİK ODASINI KİMLERE AüTI*



*13.01.2010* 


Tarih 2008 yılının şubat ayı.

Yer *Polis Akademisi*…

Taraf Gazetesi yazarı ve Kültür Bakanlığı Danışmanı, Polis Akademisi üyesi *ünder Aytaç* o gün Polis Akademisi’nde bir Alman polis ile buluştu.

Buluştuğu polis Haagen Emniyet Müdürlüğü Birinci Sınıf Emniyet Müdürü *Bernd Liedtke*.
Lietdtke doktora tezi için İstanbul’a gelmişti.

Bunun için 100 kadar polise siyasi eğilimlerini tespit eden bir anket yapması gerekiyordu.

Bu konuda kendisine yardımcı olan kişi* ünder Aytaç* idi.

Liedtke’nin görüştüğü polisler ile ilgili tespiti neydi mi dersiniz?

*Yarıdan fazlasının bir cemaate yakın olduğunu düşünüyordu.*
Polislerin siyasi eğilim anketine verdikleri cevaplar bunu gösteriyordu.

Bu konuda polislerin üstlerinden izin alınmış mıydı?

*Alman araştırmacı sadece anket yapmadı. Emniyetin bilgisayar verileri de önüne serildi.*

Liedtke iyi niyetli bir araştırmacı olduğu gibi, bir istihbaratçı da olabilirdi.
Ancak Aytaç’ın ilişkileri bu izinleri aşıyordu.

Doğal olarak tüm ilişkiler onunla görüşenlerin ayaklarına seriliyordu.


*Odatv.com*

*İşte o günün fotoğrafları:*

 

Emniyet Müdürlüğü Birinci Sınıf Emniyet Müdürü Bernd Liedtke

 

Liedtke ve Aytaç Akademi’nin önünde yan yana. “Dikkat Kapan Var” yazısının Aytaç’ı göstermesi bir espri konusu oluyor.

 

İşte Polis Akademisi bilgisayarlarında o gün çekilen fotoğraflar

 

Emniyetin haritası teslim ediliyor


...

----------


## bozok

*Savunma mesleği*


*Melih AşIK*
*MİLLİYET*
*16 Ocak 2010*





İkinci Ergenekon davasında yargılanan eski Emniyet Müdürü Adil Serdar Saçan tahliye edildi... Bu davada şimdiye dek 5 sanık ifade verdi; Mustafa Balbay, Tuncay üzkan, Hasan Atilla Uğur, Birol Başaran ve Adil Serdar Saçan... Başaran ile Saçan tahliye edilirken diğerlerinin tutukluluğu sürüyor.

Tahliye edilen iki sanığın da avukatı* Celal ülgen* ile *Hüseyin Ersöz’*dü.

Genç avukat Ersöz’le savunmaları konuştuk.

Anlattığına göre özellikle Saçan’ın savunması zordu...

Dosyalarda Saçan’la ilgili bölümler *15 bin sayfayı* buluyordu...

Savunma için uzun yazışmalar yapılmış, bütün kanıtlar CD’lerde toplanmış, mahkeme heyetine sunumlarla anlatılmıştı...

En kritik aşamalardan biri ise...

Hüseyin Ersöz’ün el konulan CD’lere nasıl eklemeler yapılabileceğini mahkemeye başarılı bir sunumla anlatmasıydı...

Ersöz, mahkeme heyeti önünde boş bir CD’nin içine eski tarihli bir dosya yerleştirdi. Bu CD’ye sonradan kolayca eklemeler yapılabileceğini deneysel olarak gösterdi...

Peki yasalara uygun el koyma yöntemi neydi?

_"CD kapatılacak, yani üzerine ek kayıt yapılması imkansızlaştırılacak, içindeki dijital dokümanların has değerleri alınacak, tutanağa geçirilecek ve bir kopyası sanığa veya müvekkiline teslim edilecek."_

Aksi takdirde CD’lerdeki malzemenin geçerli kanıt olamayacağını anlattı Ersöz... Mahkemeyi etkileyen bölümlerden biri de buydu, diye konuştu genç avukat...

* * *

*Devlet Bakanı Egemen Bağış, “Demokrasinin ‘ama’sı, ‘fakat’ı olmaz” demiş.*

*Dokunulmazlıklar için önce söz verip sonra kıvırmanın ‘ama’sı oluyor ama!*
*Fahrettin Fidan*

----------


## bozok

*Ağca ve arkadaşı Atilla Serpil*


*Behiç KILIü*
*YENİüAğ GZT.*
*18.01.2010*






Ağca bugün çıkıyor..

Bakalım rotası ne olacak!!?

Avukat Doğan Yıldırım, “Ağca olayını” en iyi bilenlerden...

Birkaç gün önce NTV’de açıklamalar yaptı, çok ilginç iddialarda bulundu.

Mesela, *“Atilla Serpil, Ergenekon davasında gizli tanık”* dedi.
Yıldırım, onun hem avukatı hem de ilk yakalandığında Maltepe’deki cezaevinden de tanıyan kişi..

*Atilla Serpil kim peki?..*

Bir süredir matbuatta yer alıyor..

Söylediği şu; *“Derin devlet beni, Ağca işinde kullandı..”* 
Bu kişi, Ağca’nın ilk kaçış teşebbüsünde rol aldı... Ağca, Maltepe cezaevinden, o zaman Gülhane Parkı karşısında bulunan Adli Tıp’a sevki sırasında, Beşiktaş güzergahında kaçırılacaktı.. Nakil aracında Ağca, Atilla Serpil’le birlikteydi.. Atilla’ya iki tabanca verilmişti bir şekilde!.. Bu kaçış gerçekleşmedi. üünkü o güzergahta kaza olmuştu ve konvoy, Eminönü’ne araba vapuruyla geçmişti. Bu nedenle, Adli Tıp’a gelindiğinde, üst aramasında Atilla silahlarla ele geçti, kaçış gerçekleşmedi..

Atilla Serpil, sağ eylemci olarak tanıtıldı..

Doğan Yıldırım, onun TİKKO ile ilişkilerinden söz ediyor..

şimdi bu Atilla Serpil’in son beyanlarına bakalım; _“Bu organizasyon ne MİT ne de emniyet ve 12 Eylül darbesiyle dağıtıldı. şimdi de kamuoyunda adı ara ara zikrediliyor. Zaten yattığımız yer askeri cezaeviydi.”_ 

Ne anladınız?!..

Serpil* “asker içinde çete!!”*den bahsediyor.. Yani günün mana ve önemine göre beyanda bulunuyor!!

Doğan Yıldırım’ın onun için *“Ergenekon’un gizli tanığı!!”* iddiası var..

şimdi bu durumdan, Ağca üzerine yorum yapalım!.. Ağca’nın, İpekçi cinayetinden taşırılıp,* “Susurluk üzerinden”* geçirilerek güncel davaya yapıştırılması ortaya çıkabilir mi?!.

Atilla Serpil,* “kapıyı açmak”* için iyi bir prototip mi?! 

Serpil’in *“Firar sonrası”* hikayesi de ilginç.. 13 yıl yatıp çıkmış.. üıktıktan sonra gazeteci olmuş.. Nerede?.. Muğla’da bir TV’de.. Buradayken Kenan Evren’le ve bazı önemli devlet adamları ile röportajlar yapmış. (Evren öncelikli korumada ama, önemli terör suçlusu ile başbaşa!.. Nasıl olmuş bu?) Serpil’in çalıştığı TV’nin iktidar mensubu bir milletvekiline ait olduğu söyleniyor..


*Ağca sırlarıyla çıkıyor..*
1979’dan beri cezaevlerinde hayatı geçti... O şimdi bundan sonraki hayatını düzenleyecek paranın peşinde, öncelikli meselesi bu..

Parayı nasıl bulacak?.. Anılarını satarak..

Anıları diye neyi satacak Ağca?..

Ne anlatacak, bunca yıldır daha hiçbir açığı yok.. Ne İpekçi’nin öldürülmesi ne de Papa’nın vurulması ardındaki karanlıklar biliniyor..

Ağca konuşmuyor ama Türkiye, İtalya ve Batı, onun konuşmamasından rahatsız olmadı.. Dahası icraatlarının gömülmesi için çabalar dikkat çekici!.. şu günlerde de bir kampanya yürütülüyor ve onun açıklamalarına itibar edip, kendisine yüklü paralar ödenmemesi isteniyor.. Gerekçe olarak *“Böyle bir suçlu, hayal mahsulü anlatacakları ve yaptıklarının karşılığı ile ödüllendirilmemeli”* deniliyor.

Ama bir durum var.. İpekçi olayı, eğer düzgün yapılacaksa *“Türkiye’deki karanlık soruşturmaların çıkış noktasıdır”* ve öylece bilinmeyenleri ile durmaktadır...

Hukuk kuralları elvermese de *“İpekçi Davası”* bir şekilde yeniden başlatılmalıdır ki, karanlıklar aydınlansın.. üünkü İpekçi gibi Uğur Mumcu ve efsanevi Gümrük Bakanı Gün Sazak’ın aynı ellerce öldürüldükleri yolunda sezgiler vardır en azından..

Atilla Serpil ve Ağca, bir takım siyasi hesaplarla *“güdümlü itirafçı”* yapılmamalı, doğru süzgeçten geçirilmelidir.

...

----------


## bozok

*Barut izi sorgulanacak!* 

*18.01.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



*Behçet Oktay soruşturmasında önemli gelişme...*

*“İntihar etmesi mümkün değildir”* raporuyla yeniden açılan üzel Harekat Daire Başkanı Behçet Oktay soruşturmasında sorgulamalar başlıyor. Oktay öldüğü sırada yanında bulunan ve elinde barut izi tespit edilen Halil Kesici ifadeye çağırıldı. Oktay’a müdahale eden sağlık ekibi de sorgulanacak

Türkiye geçen şubat’ta, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü üzel Harekat Dairesi’nin 13 yıllık başkanı Behçet Oktay’ın ölümüyle sarsıldı. Ankara’da Dikmen’de aracının içerisinde başına isabet eden tek kurşunla hayatını kaybeden Oktay’ın sırlarla dolu ölümü aylarca konuşuldu. Oktay’ın intiharı sırasında yanında sevgilisi Neriman Fıçıcı ve sevgilisinin ağabeyi Halil Kesici’nin bulunması ve Kesici’nin elinde barut izlerine rastlanması olayın bir cinayet olabileceği kuşkularına neden oldu. Otopsi raporunda da Oktay’ın vücudunun çeşitli yerlerinde kırıklar ve darp izleri tespit edildi. Ancak soruşturma dosyası Oktay’ın ölümünün intihar olduğu gerekçesiyle şaşırtıcı bir şekilde kapatıldı. Ancak bu karar Oktay Ailesi tarafından inandırıcı bulunmadı. Aile Oktay’ın otopsi raporunu Adli Tıp Kurumu eski Başkanı Prof. Dr. üzdemir Kolusayın’a göndererek bilimsel bir mütalaa istedi. 

*“İntihar olamaz”* 

Oktay’ın otopsi raporunu inceleyen Kolusay, Oktay’ın ölümünün intihar olarak kabul edilmesinin mümkün olmadığını tespit etti. Kolusay hazırladığı raporun son bölümünde, _“Oktay’ın baş, göğüs, el ve ayaklarda travmatik belirtilerin bulunması, olay anında ölenin yanında bulunan şahsın elinde barut izi kalması, ölüm anında kandaki alkol miktarının kişinin direncini yok edecek derecede çok yüksek olması nedeniyle Behçet Oktay’ın ölümünün intihar olarak kabul edilmesinin pek mümkün olmadığı kanaatini bildirir bilimsel mütalaadır”_ denildi. 

*Tanıklar tekrar sorgulanacak*

Oktay Ailesi bu bilimsel mütalaa ile birlikte dosyanın yeniden görülmesi için savcılığa başvurdu ve Behçet Oktay dosyası yeniden açıldı. Oktay’ın ölümü sırasında yanında bulunan sevgilisinin ağabeyi Halil Kesici’nin yeniden sorgulanmasına karar verildi. Kesici yarın Ankara 4. Sulh Ceza Mahkemesi’nde ifade verecek. Avuçlarında barut izine rastlanan Halil Kesici daha önce verdiği ifadesinde barut iziyle ilgili olarak ’İntiharı önlemek istedim. Tabancaya yakındım’yanıtını vermişti. 

*Sağlık personeli dinlenecek*

Göğüs kafesinde 7 kırık bulunan Oktay’ın otopsi raporunda bu kırıkların kalp masajı yapıldığı sırada oluşmuş olabileceği belirtilmişti. Prof. Dr. üzdemir Kolusayın verdiği bilimsel mütalaada ise bu kırıkların bazılarının ölümden önce bazılarının ise ölümden sonra olduğu ve Oktay’ın vücudunda ölümden önce darp izlerine raslanıldığı belirtilmişti. Bu sonuçları değerlendiren savcılık Oktay’a müdahele eden sağlık personelinin de ifadesinin alınmasına karar verdi. Oktay ailesinin avukatı ülkü Gedikli ise mahkemeye Oktay’ın vücudunda bulunan kırıkların kalp masajı sırasında oluşup oluşmayacağını soracaklarını söyledi.

*Cinayet şüphesi uyandıran deliller*

* Oktay’ın hayatını kaybetmesine neden olan kurşun başının sağ şakağından girdi. Oysa Oktay solaktı.

* Oktay’ın olay sırasında yanında bulunan Halil Kesici’nin de iki el avuç içi svaplarında atış artığı bulundu. 

* Silahtan bir kurşun atıldığı ikincisinin ise atılmak istendiği tespit edildi. 

* Oktay’ın bulunduğu yerden yaklaşık 8 metre uzaklıkta yoğun kan izine rastlandı ancak inceleme yapılmadı. 

* Oktay’ın otomobilinin anahtarı dışarda karlar üzerinde bulundu. 

*Ergenekon iddialarından sonra ölü bulundu* 

Oktay, üzel Harekat Dairesi eski Başkan Vekili İbrahim şahin’le hem birlikte çalıştı hem de yakın arkadaştı. Ergenekon dosyasındaki iddiaya göre, şahin *’S -1’* isimli suikast timini üzel Harekatçılar’dan kurmuş, timi oluşturmak için Oktay’dan yardım almıştı. 11. dalgada gözaltına alınan Elazığ Emniyeti üzel Harekat şube Müdürü Ayhan Atabek ifadesinde, _’İbrahim şahin 29 Ağustos 2008’de Elazığ’a gelmişti. Gelmeden önce Başkanımız Oktay arayıp şahin ile ilgilenmemi istedi’_ demişti. Antalya üzel Harekat şube Müdürlüğü’nde Grup Amiri olan Servet Kaynak ise _’2002-2003 yıllarında Daire Başkanı Behçet Oktay beni arayarak İbrahim şahin’in Antalya’ya geleceğini, kendisiyle ilgilenmemi istedi’_ diye ifade vermişti. İddiaların ortaya atılmasının hemen arkasından Oktay ölü bulundu. 


...

----------


## bozok

*üapan savunmasını tamamladı* 


*18.01.2010 / AA / VATAN* 


_İkinci "Ergenekon" davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Gürbüz üapan, Cumhuriyet gazetesi İmtiyaz Sahibi ve Başyazarı İlhanSelçuk'a bağlı örgüt üyesi olmakla suçlandığını belirterek, "İlhan ağabey bana kefil oluyor. Savcılar o kefaleti üyeliğe çevirmişler" dedi._

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, Esenyurt Belde Belediyesi'nde başkanlık yaptığı dönemdeki çalışmalarını anlatan üapan, bu dönemdeki çalışmalarının hepsinin suç kabul edildiğini ve kaldırılan İstanbul DGM'de yargılandığını anımsatarak, *"İnşallah Türkiye'de hak hukuk yerini bulacak. Adalete inancım tamdır"* dedi. Belediyedeki asıl çalışmalarının ikinci dönemde olduğunu, harcamalarının yüzde 98'inin yatırımda kullanılanlar olduğunu ifade eden üapan, _"üok sıkıntı çektim. Dik durdum, dik durmaya çalıştım. üzgünüm. Türkiye'de dik durmak çok zor.Lüzumsuz yere hapse konuldum"_ diye konuştu. Esenyurt Belediyesi'ne yapılan operasyonun İstanbul değil, Ankara ve Edirne'deki jandarma tarafından gerçekleştirildiğini dile getiren üapan_,"Jandarmayı fitlediler. Ermeni asıllı Kürt olduğuma dair rapor hazırladılar. Türkiye'nin her yerinde hakkımda dava açtılar. 'Koyun kaçakçılığı yapmışsın' dediler"_ şeklinde konuştu.

Cumhuriyet'in bir fazilet olduğunu ifade eden üapan, _"üoban Sülü, 7sefer Başbakan bir sefer de Cumhurbaşkanı oldu. İETT garajından bir kişi belediye başkanı, Başbakan oldu. Demokrat değil ama hürriyet ayağı tamdır. Ben Cumhuriyet'i yıkayım diye değil, demokratik hale getireyim diye solcu oldum. Benim bu davada ne işim var, beni niye kattınız, ne alakası var?"_ dedi. Cumhuriyet'in iki temel problemi olduğunu, Kürtlerle ve diniyle barışamadığını savunan üapan, _"Kürtlerle ilgili en büyük örnek Irak'tır. Kürtler, Bağdat'a, Kerkük'e ya da Musul'a ellerini kollarını sallaya sallaya gidemezler. Gitmek istediklerinde pasaport almaları gerek. Türkiye'de Kürtler istedikleri yere gidebiliyor. Türkiye'de Kürtlerle ilgili bir sorun yok. Kürtler kendileri sorun edinmiş"_ şeklinde konuştu.

Türkiye'de insanların birbirlerini koklayarak anlaştığını, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın en büyük avantajının* 'halk gibi kokması'* olduğunu belirten üapan,_ "üok severim kendisini, çok çalışkandır. İlk zamanlarda havası iyiydi.şimdi yanına bir grup almış nereye gittiği belli değil. Deniz Baykal'ın kokusu bu halka uymuyor. Türkiye'de bütün partileri kapatın, tek CHP seçime girsin, yüzde26 oy alamaz"_ dedi. üapan, komodinin üzerinde duran mermilerden dolayı, savcıların kendisini silahla suçladıklarını ifade etti. Bugün duruşmaya katılmayan tutuklu sanıklardan Kenan Temur'un da hastaneye kaldırıldığını belirten üapan,* "Adam deli, hasta"* dedi.

*-SUüLAMALARA YANIT-*

üapan, Cumhuriyet gazetesi İmtiyaz Sahibi ve Başyazarı İlhan Selçuk'a bağlı örgüt üyesi olmakla suçlandığını belirterek, şöyle devam etti:

_"İlhan ağabeyi severim. İlhan ağabey Cumhuriyet'in ilk filozoflarından, aydınlarından biridir. Bütün aydınlarla ilişki kurmaya çalıştım. Cumhuriyet gazetesinin fikirlerine çok fazla katılmam ama Cumhuriyet gazetesi, Cumhuriyet yaşamalıdır. Dolayısıyla kardeşlerime 'gidin, ortak olun' dedim. İlhan ağabey bana kefil oluyor. Savcılar o kefaleti üyeliğe çevirmişler. Niye Turgay üye değilde ben?. Karamehmet, Koç da para vermiş. Niye onlar üye değil de ben üyeyim? Mahallenin Kürdü biz miyiz?"_ 

Hakkında yapılan suikast ihbarı üzerine valiliğe başvurduğunu ifade eden üapan, bu nedenle silah taşıdığını ancak kullanmadığını söyledi. Ailesinin kan davasından dolayı hasımları bulunmasına rağmen 1979'dan beri eline silah almadığını dile getiren üapan, ruhsatlı silahını bir gün bile beline takmadığını kaydetti. Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, savunmasını tamamlayan üapan'ın önceki ifadelerinin okunmasına geçti.


...

----------


## bozok

*Savcı üz'den İlginç Görüşme!*



*Zekeriya üz Zirve Yayınevi katliamı avukatları ile görüştü...*

Malatya'da biri Alman üç kişinin öldürüldüğü Zirve Yayınevi katliamı davasının müdahil avukatları, Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz ile görüştü. 

Avukatlar, Malatya katliamı ve Ergenekon örgütü arasındaki bağlantının araştırılması ile ilgili olarak savcı üz'e beş sayfalık dilekçe sundu. Savcı üz'den yarım saatlik randevu alan avukatların görüşmesi iki saat sürdü. 

Beişktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'ne gelerek Savcı Zekeriya üz ile görüşen avukatların, jandarmanın bölgedeki misyonerlik faaliyetleri için aktardığı paraların araştırılmasını istedi. Avukatlar, misyonerlik faaliyetlerinin MİT, jandarma ve emniyet tarafından ne zamandan itibaren izlendiğinin tespitini talep etti. Dönemin Malatya İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı emekli Albay Mehmet ülger'in de bu çalışmaları yönlendirdiği ileri sürüldü. 

Hrant Dink cinayetinde azmettirici olarak yargılanan Erhan Tuncel ve Zirve Yayınevi davasında da yargılanan sanıklar arasında *'haber elemanı'* olup olmadığının tespitini isteyen avukatlar, milli güvenlik toplantılarında misyonerlik konusunun görüşülüp görüşülmediğinin de sorulmasını talep etti. 

Avukatların, savcı üz'e sundukları dilekçede en dikkat çeken noktalardan biri de İçişleri Bakanlığı tarafından başlatılan idari soruşturmanın akıbetiyle ilgili. Avukatlar dilekçede, *''Raporun sonucu açıklanmadı. Savcılık veya mahkemeye de gönderilmedi''* ifadesine yer verdi. Ayrıca dilekçede, Ergenekon sanıkları emekli Orgeneraller Hurşit Tolon ve şener Eruygur'un cinayet öncesi Malatya'ya geldikleri belirtilerek, Tolon ve Eruygur'un Malatya ziyaretlerinin detayının araştırılması istendi. üte yandan, Ergenekon şüphelisi İnönü üniversitesi rektörü Fatih Hilmioğlu'nun da konuyla ilgili bağlantısının araştırılması istendi. 

Savcı Zekeriya üz'den yarım saatlik randevu alan avukatlar, 2 saat süren görüşmenin ardından adliye önünde basın mensuplarına açıklama yaptı. Avukat Orhan Kemal Cengiz, Zekeriya üz ile Malatya cinayeti ve Ergenekon arasında paralel düşüncelere sahip olduklarını belirterek, _"Zekeriya üz, Ergenekon davasının günlük işleyişine ilişkin çok büyük bir iş yükü altında. Malatya Zirve Yayınevi katliamı, Ergenekon dosyası gibi olaylar için ayrı ayrı savcılar görevlendirip, bu dosyaların eşleştiği noktaların tespit edilmesi lazım. Oysa çok az sayıda savcı üzerinde muazzam bir yük var"_ diye konuştu. 

Avukat Erdal Doğan ise Malatya Zirve Yayınevi cinayetini işleyenlerin askeri ve sivil ilişkileri olduğuna dikkat çekerek, _"İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının bu konuya titizlikle eğilmesini istedik ama bu konuda başsavcılığın titiz bir araştırma yapmadığını gördük. Konuya ilişkin olarak görevli savcılardan birisi ile görüştük bugün. Ama baktık ki ciddi şekilde iş yükü ile boğdurulmuş. İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı ya bu işleri çok ciddiye almıyor, ya da bu işi zaman içerisinde yaymaya çalışıyor.Bu kanıya uzun zamandan beri ulaşmış durumdayım. Maalesef Cumhuriyet savcısı da bu konuda İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının yapmış olduğu soruşturmaları bekliyor.Bu bakımdan izlenimimiz İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının bu konuya ciddiyetle eğilmesi...Malatya'da, Trabzon'da veya herhangi bir yerde işlenen cinayet de buradaki Ergenekon soruşturmasının konusudur.Buradaki savcılığın daha etkin daha ciddiye alınır bir soruşturma yürütmesi için elinden geleni yapması gerekir"_ dedi. 

Kafes Eylem Planı ile ilgili hazırlanan iddianamenin mahkemeye sunulacağını anlatan Erdal Doğan, _"İddianame çıkınca değerlendirmemizi ve taleplerimizi yapacağız. Ergenekon savcılarının kontrolünde bir rapor hazırlanmış. Bu rapor Malatya Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'na gitti. Onda bir gizlilik kararı var. Onunla ilgili gizlilik kararı kaldırıldığında Malatya'daki davaya dahil olacak. Biz bu işin Silivri'de yürütülen dava ile bir bağının olduğundan kuşkumuz yok. Sanıkların özellikle devlet garantisi sağlanacağı konusunda ifadeleri var. Bu ifadeler ile ilgili ortaya çıkan JİTEM veya JİT görevlileri ve bu devlet adına görev yapan bazı sivil şahıslar olduğunu görüyoruz"_ şeklinde konuştu. 



18.01.2010 15:45:00 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Gerçek Darbe Soruşturması!*

 

*Sanık Cemil üiçek, tanık Ahmet Hakan...*


*GERüEK DARBE SORUşTURMASI* 

*ANKARA CUMHURİYET SAVCILIğINDA!..* 

*TANIK ve SANIK: Cemil üİüEK **(Başbakan Yardımcısı)*** 

*TANIK: Ahmet HAKAN **(Hürriyet Gazetesi Yazarı)*** 

*ANKARA'DA YAşANAN DARBE, *varlığı yasal olmayan bir oluşumun *(F. GüLEN ve Cemaati)**,* mevcut hükümeti kontrol altına alarak, yasama, yürütme ve yargı üzerinde otorite kurmasıdır!.. 

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti'nin mevcut demokrasisinde egemenlik ancak,*"*Anayasanın koyduğu esaslara göre yetkili organlar elliyle"* *** kullanılır...Aksi bir oluşuma devletin başı cumhurbaşkanı, yürütme erki hükümet, yasamadan sorumlu olan TBMM ve yargı organları asla müsaade etmez!.. 

Fakat daha önceki yıllarda stratejik hesaplarını hükümet, olmadı askeri darbeye teşebbüs ederek sürdüren güçler, bu sefer de varlıklarını devletin etkin kurumlarında var ettikleri cemaat üyeleri aracılığı ile kullanmaya başladılar!.. 

Türkiye'de yaşanan bu* *yeni** durumun yasal olmayan boyutları ortaya çıkartılarak anlaşılır hale getirmeliydi... 


İfade ettiğim **ANKARA'DA YAşANAN DARBEYİ** anlaşılır yapacak, *tanık ve sanık adı bilinmeyen bir ihbarcı veya sabıkası ayyuka çıkmış bir itirafçıdan değil **, Hürriyet gazetesinin bilinen yazarlardan olan Ahmet HAKAN ve dönemin 
Adalet Bakanı olan Cemil üİüEK idi.* 


Ahmet HAKAN'ın *2-5 Nisan 2007* tarihinde yazdığı yazıya göre, ANKARA'da AKP Hükümetine karşı müdahale yapan bir cemaatin varlığından bahseden bir bakan vardı!.. 


Eğer, Cumhuriyet Savcıları konuyu Yargıtay'a götürecek kapsamda bir soruşturma başlatırlarsa ANKARA'da yaşanan yeni darbenin bütün boyutları ile çıkması 30-40 sayfalık bir iddianame ile mümkündü... Bunun için de müşteki sıfatı ile Antalya Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına* *20 Nisan 2007** tarihinde bir 
dilekçe verdim!.. 


Antalya Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı da *27 Nisan 2007* tarihinde iddia edilen suçu yetki yönünden değerlendirmek üzere *Soruşturma No: *2007 / 21003 ve* *2007 / 911 *Karar No'su *ile Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına * *yolladı... 


Açılan davada* *SANIK*,* Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı Recep Tayyip ERDOğAN ve Bakanlar Kurulu üyeleri, **TANIK** olarak da Ahmet HAKAN gösterdim... 


*OLAY* ise dönemin Adalet Bakanı olan Cemil üİüEK'in, muhalefetin, sivil toplum kuruluşlarının ve TSK'nın değil, adı geçen cemaatin YüRüTME, YASAMA ve YARGI'ya baskısı karşında HüKüMETİN çaresiz kalmasını açıkça ifade 
etmesiydi!.. 


Diğer bir açık ikrar ise *darbeyi-müdahaleyi* doğrulayan ve **"cemaatin* *içinden bir isim"** ile buluştuğunu yazan Ahmet HAKAN'ın açık tanıklıydı!..** 


Adı geçen cemaat hakkında, başbakan ve diğer bakanlar kurulu üyeleri gibi suç duyurusunda bulunmayarak ağır yetki ihlalinde bulunan Cemil üİüEK*,"*Bu* *cemaat de çok olmaya başladı... El attığı bütün işlerden biz zararlı çıktık** *"* derken, açıkça AKP Hükümeti üzerindeki meşru muhalefeti ve biraz daha 
ileri giderek TSK'yı değil, cemaat baskısını anlatıyordu! Hatta **"cemaatçi* *savcılar"* ve* "cemaatçi polislerden"** bahsediyordu!.. 


T.C. Devletinde açıkça istihbarat faaliyetlerinin hangi kurumlar tarafından yapılacağı belirtilmiş iken, Cemil üİüEK bizzat, *"*Fethullah Hoca istihbarat* *işlerine meraklıdır. Ama onun merakı yüzünden olan bize oluyor",** derken de T.C. Devleti içinde, GüLEN örgütünün istihbarat faaliyeti yürüttüğünü de 
açıklıyordu!.. 


Anlaşılacağı üzere aradan geçen zaman içerisinde dönemin Adalet Bakanı, bugünkü AKP Hükümetinin Başbakan Yardımcı olan Cemil üİüEK hala görevinin başındadır... Dava yönünden, hiçbir kozmik odaya girmeksizin her türlü hukuki delil mevcuttur... Olmayan darbelerle değil, olmuş bir **SİVİL DARBE** ile inleyen Türk Milletini ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'ni kurtarmak yine yargı erkini kullanan YARGITAY CUMHURİYET BAşSAVCILIğININ görevleri arasındadır... 


T.C. Devleti ve Anayasasına karşı SİVİL DARBE yapılmıştır...Bu fiili duruma karşı da kamu davası açılması için **27 Nisan 2007** tarihli suç duyurum Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığındadır... Savcılık ilgili talebimin, tarafıma tebliğsi için CMK'nın 172-(1) maddesi gereği *13 Ocak 2009* tarihili müracaatımı da aldı... şimdi kamuoyu gelecek olan yanıt ile SİVİL DAREBEYE bir 
kez daha tanıklık edecektir!!! *18 Ocak 2009 * 



*Saygılarımla* 

* * 

*Muammer KARABULUT* 



* * 

*Gereği için;* 

T.C. Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı-ANKARA



18.01.2010 10:17:00 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*AKP Gözetiminde ABD Operasyonu*


*Zahide Uçar*
*İnternetajans*
*04.01.2010*






Arınç’a *“sözde suikast”* ortaoyununda suikast yapacak denilen subaylar serbest bırakıldı, çünkü suikast ya da ortam dinlemesine yönelik hiçbir delil bulunamadı. Olmayan suikast üzel Kuvvetlere girebilmek için *“maymuncuk”* olarak kullanıldı. Bir takım öngörüsüz cahiller ve basının Lawrence’ları kirli yorumlar yapıyor. Neymiş efendim, ü.K.K.’lığı gladionun merkeziymiş. 


üzel Harp Dairesi herkesin bildiği gibi Sovyet tehditine karşı Amerika(CİA) güdümünde kurulmuştur. Sovyetlerin yıkılmasıyla bu tehdit ortadan kalkmıştır. ABD’nin Kuzey Irak’taki hesapları Türk Ordusunun tehdit algılamasını değiştirmiş, ABD’nin kendisi tehdite dönüşmüştür. Ordu CİA güdümünde olan ü.H.D.’ni ABD’ye karşı kullanılamayacağı için 1991 yılında üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’na dönüştürdü. üzel Harp Dairesi’nin ü.K.K.’na dönüştürülerek ulusallaştırılması ABD’nin hoşuna gitmedi. Org. Eşref Bitlis’in uçağı bu süreçte düştü(düşürüldü). 

1994-98 arası Org. Karadayı ABD ve NATO yapılanmasını Genelkurmay’dan temizler ve ü.K.K.’nın ulusal amaçlar için kullanılmasına yönelik çalışmalar yapar. 1998 yılında Genelkurmay Başkanı olan Kıvrıkoğlu ABD’nin Türkiye ve bölge ülkeler için tehdit oluşturduğunu açıkça ifade eder. Kıvrıkoğlu ABD’yi ziyaret etmeyen ilk ve son Genelkurmay Başkanıdır. 

*Kıvrıkoğlu deyince bir suikast iddiasını hatırlatmadan olmaz.* 

_“Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri 1997 yılında, Ege tatbikatları çerçevesinde Kıbrıs’ta bir çalışma yapmıştı. 5 Kasım 97 günü Toros-2/97 adlı bu tatbikatta bir kaza(!) yaşandı. üzel kuvvetlerden seken kurşun, Komutan çadırında tatbikatı izleyen Albay Vural Berkay’a isabet ederek öldürdü. Albay Berkay’ın hemen önünde Orgeneral Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu oturuyordu. Kıvrıkoğlu Paşa, seken (!) kurşundan bir şans eseri, yerinde vücudunu oynattığı için kurtulmuştu. Kurşun isabet etseydi ve Kıvrıkoğlu hayatını kaybetseydi ne olacaktı?.. Komuta kademesindeki terfi kimlikleri değişecekti.. O günleri takip eden gözlemciler, Kıvrıkoğlu’nun ortadan kalkması durumunda, üevik Bir’in birdenbire önünün açılacağını, normalde ulaşamayacağı Genel Kurmay Başkanı koltuğuna bu durumda ulaşabileceğini belirtiyorlardı.”_ 

üevik Bir 28 şubat döneminde öne çıkarak, toplum vicdanını yaralayan uygulamalarıyla AKP’nin iktidar, RTE’nin Başbakan olmasına zemin oluşturdu. 20 Ekim 1996 Yılında Abramowitz *“Erdoğan Erbakan’ın yerini almalıdır”* diyordu. *AKP iktidara gelmeden 6 yıl önce…* 

Geldiğimiz noktada; ABD'nin ü.H.D.’nden boşalan yeri emniyet içinde örgütlenen Fetullahçı gladio ile sürdürdüğü anlaşılıyor. Emniyet’e alınmak istenen ağır silah hikayesini de bu bilgiler doğrultusunda değerlendirin. 


Belli ki ABD’nin Türkiye ile ilgili hesapları var. Kuzey Irak Kürt oluşumu, Kıbrıs, Türkiye’yi iç savaşa sürüklemek gibi planlar olabilir. ABD Kıbrıs konusunda 1974 yılında yanıldı, yeniden yanılmak istemiyor olabilir mi? Türkiye’de çıkarmayı planladığı bir iç savaşa karşı Ordunun nasıl bir hazırlığının olduğunu öğrenmek istiyor olabilir mi? 

ABD AKP’yi kullanarak Ordu üzerinde operasyonlar yapıyor. Kuzey Irak’ta ü.K.K. ekibinin başına çuval geçirerek başlayan bu süreç, ü.K.K.’nda arama yaptırılarak devam ediyor. 

ü.K.K.’nın kozmik odalarında ne tür belge ve bilgilerin bulunduğuna dair askerler medyaya bilgi verdi. Verilen bilgilere göre bu odalarda olağanüstü bir durumda (savaş gibi) ne tür işlemler yapılacağına dair ‘*çok gizli’* olan bilgiler bulunmakta. Bu bilgiler ışığında* ‘arınç’* hikayesindeki sekiz subayın serbest bırakıldığını da göz önünde bulundurursak, *kozmik odalara niçin girildiğini ve buradaki bilgileri kimlerin çok merak ettiğini anlamış oluyoruz.* 

*ABD’nin eski Ankara Konsolosu Edelman; “AKP’li bazı bakanlar 2004-2005 yıllarında bana gelerek Ordu darbe yapabilir dediler ve benden yardım istediler, Ordunun darbe yapabileceğine dair bir bilgi yoktu, bunu onlara söyledim” diyor. Zavallılıklarını görüyor musunuz? Abisine şikayete giden çocuklar gibi… Bir ülke başka nasıl küçük düşürülebilir?* 

*Biraz beyin jimnastiği yapalım:*

*"Bir ülke üzerinde emelleriniz var. Hatta 24 Temmuz 2004 yılında emeliniz olan ülkeyi işgal planı olarak Nevada çölünde bir tatbikat bile yapmışsınız. Hedef ülkeyi 96 saat içinde işgal ederek 96 saatte dış saldırıya karşı hazırlanan orduya da mesaj göndermişsiniz. O ülkeyi yöneten iktidarın bakanları gelmiş, ordusunu size şikayet ediyor ve yardım istiyor. Bundan iyi fırsat olur mu? 1991 yılında kapı dışarı edildiğiniz bir kurumun yatak odasına girmek için en iyi fırsat. Bu darbe paranoyaklarını ü.K.K.’na yönlendirerek kendi ülken adına fırsata dönüştürürsün. Böylece o ülke üzerinde emellerini gerçekleştirmeden önce direnç noktalarını ve planlarını öğrenirsin."* 

*RTE’nin danışmanları zaten büyük oranda ABD tedrisatından geçmiş Kürtçüler. RTE’nin nasıl yönlendirildiği malum. Güneydoğu’da yapılan mesnetsiz dedikodular RTE ve hükümet edenler için gerçek bir bilgi gibi kabul görüyor. O dedikodulara göre Ordu suçlu ilan ediliyor. Yani, dedikodu ile siyaset yapıyorlar. DTP’liler istifa edecekken, ücalan boşuna mı hükümetin imdadına yetişerek DTP’lileri istifadan vazgeçirdi?* 

Bu görünen tabloya göre; ABD AKP’yi kullanarak Fetullahçı Gladio ile beraber Türk Ordusuna operasyon düzenliyor. Bu da demektir ki, ABD Türkiye aleyhine bir şeyler tertipliyor. 

Birileri ü.K.K.’nı *kasten* 1991 öncesi ABD kontrolündeki üzel Harp Dairesi ile özdeşleştirerek kakafoni yapıyor. üzdeşleştirenler kim? Fetullahçılar, üandar gibi ABD derin devletinin elemanı olan provakatörler… ü.K.K. ABD’nin derin devletine hizmet ediyor olsaydı; 1960, 12 Mart Muhtırası, 1980 darbelerini alkışlayanlar “Altanlar gibi” bugün de Orduyu alkışlardı. 

Sözün özü; *“ABD+FettulCİA” AKP gözetiminde Orduya operasyon yapıyor.* Geldiğimiz noktada, asker Ankara’da alışveriş bile yapacak olsa; emniyete noter tasdikli bir görevlendirme belgesi yollayarak bilgilendirsin(!).. Ankara’nın her semtinde bir AKP’linin bulunma ihtimali olduğuna göre, maazallah her an suikast suçlamasıyla gözaltına alınabilirsiniz(!) 




[email protected]

----------


## bozok

*Başsavcıdan suç duyurusu * 

*19.01.2010 Salı 12:38 / VATAN GZT.*

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında telefonları dinlenen İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin, dinleme kararı isteyen Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişleri hakkında suç duyurusunda bulundu. 

Adalet Bakanlığı Başmüfettişliği, Ergenekon'la bağlantılı olduklarına inanılan bazı yargı mensuplarına ilişkin dinleme yapılmasını talep etmişti.

Dinlenmesi istenen kişiler arasında Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcıların başında bulunan İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin de yer alıyordu.



...

----------


## bozok

*'Malatya' cinayetinde yeni gelişme* 



*‘Malatya katliamı ile Ergenekon bağlantısı araştırılsın’*

*19.01.2010 / Dilek YILDIZ / VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 


MALATYA Zirve Yayınevi’nde 3 kişinin katline ilişkin davanın avukatları O. Kemal Cengiz, Erdal Doğan ve Murat Dinçer, Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne gelerek Ergenekon savcısı Zekeriya üz’le görüştü. Savcı üz’le 2 saat görüşen avukatlar 5 sayfalık bir dilekçe sundu. Dilekçede, Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında bir kısım şüphelilerde ele geçen belgelerin Malatya’daki eylemin Ergenekon örgütü tarafından gerçekleştirildiği düşüncesini yarattığı kaydedildi ve bağlantının araştırılması istendi. Ergenekon savcılarının toplanmasını istedikleri 10 maddelik bir delil listesine dilekçelerinde yer veren avukatlar, Kafes Eylem Planı isimli belgeden anlaşılacağı üzere cinayet tarihinde Malatya’da ve tüm Türkiye’de misyonerlik faaliyetlerinin izlenmekte olduğu, Hristiyan kişilerin kayıt altına alındığı ve haklarında izleme raporları oluşturulduğu ifade edildi.


*Muhbirler de araştırılsın*

Dilekçede; MİT Başkanlığı, Jandarma İstihbarat Teşkilatı Grup Komutanlığı, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı ile bu kurumların İstanbul ve Malatya bölge birimlerinden misyonerlik faaliyetlerinin hangi tarihten beri izlendiğinin bildirilmesi ve düzenlenen istihbarat raporlarının gönderilmesi talep edildi. Muhbirlerin araştırılması da istenen dilekçede, Milli Güvenlik Kurulu toplantılarında misyonerliğin gündem konusu yapılıp yapılmadığının araştırılması talep edildi. Dilekçede, katliam öncesinde emekli orgeneraller Hurşit Tolon ile şener Eruygur’un sık sık Malatya’ya gidip geldikleri, burada panel ve konferanslar verdikleri belirtilerek bunun ve şüpheli İnönü üniversitesi öğretim üyesi Yardımcı Doç. Dr. Ruhi Abat’a örtülü ödenekten para ödenip ödenmediğinin belirlenmesi istendi. 


...

----------


## bozok

*BU KADARINA DA PES*



*Ergenekon'da son nokta*

18.01.2010 



Artık bütün Türkiye biliyor. Ergenekon davaları hukuki dayanağı olmayan *“delillere”,* bol miktarda telefon dinlemelerine ve ipten kazıktan kurtulmuş *“gizli tanıklara”* dayanıyor.

Gizli tanığın kimliğini açıklamak yasalara aykırı. Fakat Ergenekon davasındaki *“gizli tanıkların”,* hepsinin kim olduklarını herkes biliyor! *“Anadolu”* kim,* “Gizli tanık 9”* kim, *“Dilovası”* kim, *“kırkaç”* kim? Polisler, savcılar, yargıçlar ve sanıklar herkes biliyor. Ama avukat Zeynep Küçük’ün duruşmada söylediği gibi *“bilmiyormuş gibi”* yapılıyor, bir *“oyun”* oynanıyor!

İşte bunlardan biri de gizli tanık *“İmdat.” “İmdat”*ın nasıl imal edildiğini 2009’un son duruşmasında (29 Aralık) tutuklu sanıklardan Veli Küçük anlattı.

*“İmdat”* 5 Mart 2009 günü İstanbul TEM şubesinde, bir gün sonra da Ergenekon savcılarından Fikret Seçen’e ifade veriyor. Her iki ifadenin tutanakları da dava dosyasında bulunuyor.


*“BU KADAR DA OLMAZ” DEDİRTEN BENZERLİKLER*
Veli Küçük, iki ifade arasındaki ilginç benzerliklere dikkat çekiyor. *“İfadeyi aynı şahıs vermiş, elbette benzeyecek.”* Hayır! Kazın ayağı hiç de öyle değil!

Bakın aynı ifadedeki benzerlikler:

Polis ifadesinin ikinci sayfasında daha önceden duymadığımız *“götürücü tim”* deyişi savcılık ifadesinin birinci sayfasında da mevcut.

Polis ifadesinin üçüncü sayfasında *“Sen 28 şubat sürecinde”* diye başlayan cümle, savcılık ifadesinin ikinci sayfasında da aynen geçiyor.

Polis ifadesinin dördüncü sayfasındaki* “bu markayı hiç…”* sözcükleri savcılık ifadesinin üçüncü sayfasında da var.

Polis ifadesinde bir sanayi sitesinin adı önce *“Beysan”,* sonra *“Baysan”,* daha sonra tekrar *“Beysan”* olarak yazılırken bu hata savcılık ifadesinde de tekrar ediliyor!

Polis ifadesinde Türki cumhuriyetlerden söz edilirken yanlışlıkla *“Türkiye Cumhuriyetleri”* (sayfa sekiz) deniliyor. Aynı hata savcılık ifadesinde de (altıncı sayfa) bulunuyor!

Polis ifadesinin dokuzuncu sayfasında *“kapora”* sözcüğü yanlışlıkla* “kaparo”* şeklinde yazılmış. Aynı yanlışlık savcılık ifadesinde de (yedinci sayfa) tekrar edilmiş!

Polis ifadesinde *“istihbarat astsubayı ile irtibatlı”* denilmek istenirken *“irtibatıl”* yazılmış. (On birinci sayfa). Hayret! Aynı sözcük hatası savcılık ifadesinin sekizinci sayfasında da var!


*“KES YAPIşTIR”!*
Bu kadarı yeter. Sözcük hataları, imla hataları, yazılım hataları vs… İki ifadede de aynı!

İfadeyi kayıt altına alan polis memuru ile savcılık katibi aynı hataları nasıl yapar?

Cevabını Veli Küçük veriyor.

Savcı, *“imdat”*ın ifadesini almamış!

Gizli tanığın polis ifadesi, bilgisayar kullanıcılarının tümünün bildiği yöntemle *“copy paste”* yani* “kes-yapıştır”* yapılmış!

Veli Küçük, savcı Seçen’in suç işlediğini, görevini kötüye kullandığını, alınmayan ifadeyi* “almış gibi”* gösterdiğini belirterek mahkeme heyetinden savcı hakkında yasal işlem yapılmasını talep ediyor.

Peki kim bu *“imdat?”*

O da ayrı bir yazı konusu!




*Hikmet üiçek/ Silivri*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Hrant Dink suikastinde şok belge* 

*20.01.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



_Hrant Dink suikastiyle ilgili soruşturma dosyasına giren çok önemli bir belge CNN TüRK'te Tarafsız Bölge programında ortaya çıktı._

Belge, eski Trabzon Emniyet Müdürü, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü İstihbarat Daire Başkanı Ramazan Akyürek tarafından mahkemeye gönderilmiş. Belgede _"Ogün Samast'ı İstanbul'a geldiğinde arkadaşları karşıladı"_ yazıyor. Bu belgeyi açıklayan Dink ailesinin avukatlarından Bahri Belen. Ancak belge cinayete ilişkin bir çok yeni ve cavaplanması gereken soruyu da gündeme getiriyor. 

_"İddianamede ve bu davanın belgeleri içinde olmayan bir şeyi, bir önceki duruşma öncesi dosyaya gönderilen bir belge, ki bunu eski Trabzon Emniyet Müdürü, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü İstihbarat Daire Başkanı olan kişinin imzasıyla geldi, hiç bugüne kadar yok, dosyada görmedik yani. Diyor ki Ogün Samast'ı İstanbul'a geldiğinde arkadaşları karşıladı."_ 

Dink ailesinin avukatlarından Bahri Belen'in açıkladığı bu belge önemli. 

Belen'in bahsettiği isim, kısa bir süre önce Emniyet İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı'ndan alınan Ramazan Akyürek. Gönderdiği belge, *cinayetten 2 gün önce* Ogün Samast'ın izlendiğini ortaya koyuyor. 

Belen, _"Bu raporlar bu cinayeti işleyecek kişilerin izlenmesiyle ilgili raporları istediğimizde, son gelen, işte eski Trabzon Emniyet Müdürü ve 1 ay öncesine kadar Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü İstihbarat Daire Başkanı olan kişinin imzasıyla Ogün Samast'ın İstanbul'a geldiğinde otogarda tarafından karşılandığı yazılıyor"_ dedi.

Programın konuklarından biri de Hrant Dink Cinayeti ve *İstihbarat Yalanları* kitabının yazarı Nedim şener'di. 

şener, Ramazan Akyürek'in, Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu'nun raporunda Dink cinayeti ile ilgili görevi ihmalle suçlandığını hatırlattı ve yeni bilgi karşısında yeni sorular gündeme getirdi. 

şener, _"Halkımızın deyimiyle ayaklarına dolanmış, yani adamlar kendi suçlarını itiraf etmişler. Arkadaşlarıyla buluştuğunu biliyorlarsa, istihbaratın hangi bölümü takip ediyordu? Ramazan Akyürek bunu bilebilecek hangi verilere sahip? Neleri var elinde?"_ diye sordu.

Gazeteci yazar Oral üalışlar da, İstanbul'da arkadaşları tarafından karşılandığına ilişkin belgenin çok önemli olduğunu vurguladı. 

üalışlar, _"Siz eğer cinayeti işleyecek kişiyi bizzat İstanbul'a indiği anda İstanbul'a geldiğini biliyorsanız, karşılandığını biliyorsanız, aslında siz cinayeti biliyorsunuz demektir. Bir devlet cinayeti biliyorsa ve cinayet işlenmişse o azman bu nasıl ifade edilir?"_ dedi. 


...

----------


## bozok

*Taraf'tan bomba iddia!* 

*20.01.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



_Taraf Gazetesi'nden bomba bir iddia daha: 12 Eylül'deki Bayrak Harekatı'nı birebir model alan çok kapsamlı bir darbe planı için düğmeye basılmıştı._


2002 yılının son günleriydi. 12 Eylül 1980 darbesinin üzerinden yirmi iki yıl geçmiş, 28 şubat 1997 post modern müdahalesinin hedefi olan siyasetçilerin bir bölümünün kurduğu Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi 3 Kasım 2002 seçimlerinde tek başına iktidara gelmişti.

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri içinde bir grup bu sonuçtan çok rahatsızdı. Bu grup, 12 Eylül'deki Bayrak Harekatı'nı birebir model alan çok kapsamlı bir darbe planı için düğmeye bastı ve yaptığı çalışmaya Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı adını verdi.

Balyoz, daha önce basına yansıyan Ayışığı, Sarıkız, Yakamoz ve Eldiven kod adlı darbe planlarından farklı olarak, icra sürecinin bütün aşamaları en ince ayrıntılarına kadar tasavvur edilmiş bir darbe planı.


*Her şey hazır ve kayıtlıymış*

Bu planın her veçhesi bilgisayar ortamında belgelere dökülmüş durumda. Darbe hazırlık toplantılarının ses kayıtlan, bu toplantılara katılan üst rütbeli muvazzafların ellerinden çıkma notlar, "çok gizli" kaydı altındaki resmi harekat emirleri, sıkıyönetim ve darbe zeminini hazırlama amaçlı üarşaf, Sakal, Suga ve Oraj kod adlı eylem planları, darbe sırasında gerçekleştirilecek gözaltı ve el koyma süreçleri ile darbe sonrasında uygulanacak hükümet programı bu belgelerde en ince ayrıntısına kadar yer alıyor.

Ayrıca, darbe sırasında görev alacak personel ve sorumlulukları, gözaltına alınacak gazetecilerin ve darbecilerin öngördüğü bakanlar kurulunun üyeleri de bir bir listelenmiş.


*5000 sayfadan çok belge var*

Taraf Balyoz Darbe Planı'nın 2002 sonunda başlayan ve 2003 martına kadar süren çalışmalarının, basılı haliyle toplam beş bin sayfayı aşan belgelerine ulaştı. Bu belgeler arasında, "ıslak" yazışmalar, power point sunumları ve orijinal antetli askeri CD'ler var. Dönemin ..... Komutanı ......., dönemin ....... Komutanı ..........'nın ve dönemin ....... Komutanı ......'in imzasını taşıyan harekat planları ile .......... Albay .........'nin darbe hazırlıklarının konuşulduğu toplantıda aldığı özel notlar, darbe planının konuşulduğu kapsamlı bir toplantının kesintisiz ses kayıtları ve planın icra aşamasına geçtiğini gösteren çok kapsamlı fişleme tutanakları da bu belgeler arasında yer alıyor.

Taraf, 2004'te emekliye ayrılan Orgeneral ........ önderliğinde yürütülen ve Kara Kuvvetleri'nin yanı sıra Hava, Deniz ve Jandarma'dan adları belirlenmiş personelin katılımı sağlanan darbe planının, Türkiye'nin sadece yakın geçmişine değil güncel meselelerine de ışık tutan ayrıntılarını bugünden itibaren okurlarına sunacak.

İzleyen paragraflarda, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri içindeki bir grubun sıkıyönetim ve darbe hevesini gerçekleştirebilmek için İstanbul'un büyük camilerinde Cuma namazı kılan cemaatin havaya uçurulmasından bir Türk askeri uçağının yine Türk askerlerince düşürülmesine varan bir dizi suçu nasıl planladığının ibretlik hikayesini okuyacaksınız.


*Org. .........'ın öncülüğünde*

Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı'nın bir babası varsa, o da dönemin ............ Komutanı Orgeneral ..........

......., AKP'nin iktidara gelişinden hemen sonra tüm birliklere tebliğ ettiği "Laik Cumhuriyet İlkelerine Karşı Son Zamanlardaki Davranışlar" konulu, belgesi Taraf'ta mevcut yazıyla doğrudan AKP'yi hedef alıyor.

Hükümeti devirme amaçlı girişimlere zaman kaybetmeden başlanması gerektiğini ifade eden ......, bu hedefe yönelik olarak, her yıl düzenlenen rutin Birinci Ordu Plan Seminerleri'nde değişikliğe giderek "iç tehdit" olgusunu dış tehdidin önüne alıyor ve söz konusu semineri de hazırlattığı darbe planını kamufle eden "jenerik bir senaryo çalışması" olarak lanse ediyor.


*Rutin toplantıda örtülü görev*

Ayrıntılarını yan sayfada yayımladığımız Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı, Türkiye genelinde sıkıyönetim ilan edilmesi yöntemini tarif ediyor ve 12 Eylül'deki Bayrak Harekat Planı'nın 2003 Türkiye'sine uyarlanması esasına dayanıyor.

Planın altında "Balyoz Sıkıyönetim Komutanı" unvanıyla imzası olan Orgeneral ....., yukarıda sözü geçen Birinci Ordu Plan Semineri'nin "kamuflaj" işlevini ve öncesinde yapılmasını emrettiği hazırlıkları şöyle anlatıyor:

"Balyoz Planı'nın, 'Olasılığı En Yüksek Tehlikeli Senaryo' isimli jenerik bir plan şeklinde oynanacağı plan seminerine kadar, irticai, yıkıcı ve bölücü gruplara ait mevcut tüm listeler ile teşkil edilecek olan özel görev timlerinin listeleri güncellenecek ve devamlı olarak güncel tutulacak. Buna paralel olarak, Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı, 'Olasılığı En Yüksek Tehlikeli Senaryo' isimli jenerik bir plan şeklinde, 'GİZLİ' gizlilik derecesinde ve özel olarak seçilmiş, sınırlı sayıda personelin katılımıyla icra edilecek bir plan seminerinde denenecek ve müzakere edilecek."

Bu ifadeler ve toplam 29 generalle 133 subayın katıldığı toplantı esnasındaki konuşmalar, söz konusu rutin seminerden bir "örtülü görev" çıkarıldığının da kanıtı.


*12 Eylül'ü model aldılar*

Tarafın, akışını gerek yazılı dökümden gerekse, bizzat .......'ın emriyle yapılan ses kayıtlarından takip ettiği 4-6 Mart 2003 tarihli Birinci Ordu Plan Semineri'nin bir "darbe provası" olarak cereyan ettiğini, seminer esnasında kurmay bir subayın sarf ettiği şu sözler de kanıtlıyor:

"12 Eylül darbesiyle ülke süt liman hale geldi. şimdi böyle bir tehdidin ortadan kaldırılması için fazla uğraşa gerek yok. Yani kuvvetleri sağa sola göndermenin... Bana göre yapılacak en kolay hareket tarzı, 12 Eylül gibi bir harekatın baştan itibaren organize edilmek suretiyle, bir anda söndürülmesine imkan sağlar diye düşünüyorum. Tabii, bunu burada söylemek istemedik ama sonunda bunu vurgulamaya çalışıyoruz."


*Sıkıyönetim uğruna katliam*

Birinci Ordu Plan Semineri öncesinde hazırlanan hareket planları "Türkiye genelinde sıkıyönetim ilan edilmesi" ve "darbe için elverişli koşulların oluşturulması" hedeflerini taşıyor. Bu hedeflerle çok sayıda insanın ölmesine yol açabilecek, büyük tepki ve kaos yaratacak, Türkiye'yi Yunanistan'la savaşa sokabilecek eylemler öngörülüyor.

Bu planlardan biri "üOK GİZLİ" damgasını, şubat 2003 tarihini ve ...... Komutanı .........'nın imzasını taşıyan Oraj Hava Harekat Planı.

Planın "Vazife" bölümünde aynen şöyle deniyor:

"Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı olarak Türkiye genelinde sıkıyönetim ilan edilmesini sağlamak ve Sıkıyönetim Komutanlıklarının faaliyetlerinin başarıya ulaşmasını sağlamak maksadıyla; Yunanistan'la gerginliği artıracak ve irtica yanlılarını tahrik ederek TSK aleyhine faaliyetlere başlamalarını sağlayacak, envanterindeki mevcut silah sistemlerini kullanarak psikolojik etki yaratarak hükümet ve TBMM üzerinde baskı kuracak, personel görevlendirmesi destek verecektir."

Jetimizi düşürtelim ya da düşürelim

Oraj Hava Harekat Planı, "Türk Hava Kuvvetleri'nin Ege Denizi'ndeki uçuşlarının sayısının arttırılmasını" ve "Türk savaş uçaklarının Yunanistan tarafından engellendiğinin ve taciz edildiğinin gündeme getirilmesini" öngörüyor.

Oraj'in "İcra" bölümünün tüyler ürpertici ikinci maddesi aynen şöyle:

"Emirle Ege uçuşları sırasında Yunan Hava Kuvvetlerine ait uçaklar taciz edilerek tahrik edilecek bir çatışma ortamı oluşturulacaktır. Mümkünse bir uçağımızın Yunan Hava Kuvvetleri tarafından düşürülmesi sağlanacak, bu gerçekleşmediği takdirde yeniden teşkilatlandırılan üZEL FİLO personelinden bir pilotun uygun zaman ve yerde kolundaki uçağa atış yapmak sureti ile kendi uçağımızın düşürülmesi sağlanacaktır. Uçağın, Yunan Hava Kuvvetleri tarafından düşürüldüğü yönünde medyada haberler yaptırılarak, AKP Hükümetinin bu konudaki acizliği ortaya konulacaktır."


*Ege'de savaş provokasyonu*
Orja'nın devamında, Türkiye ile Yunanistan'ı savaşın eşiğine getirebilecek gerilim planı şöyle ayrıntılandırılıyor:

"Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı bünyesinde ve özellikle Filolarda Yunan Hava Kuvvetleri'ne yönelik husumet ve gerginlik kontrollü olarak artırılacak, pilotların uçuşlarda daha agresif olmaları sağlanacaktır. Benzer olaylarda meşru müdafaa kapsamında atış dahi yapabileceği gayri resmi olarak pilotlara deklare edilecektir."

Bu provokasyon havada devam ederken, Trakya sınırında gerginliğin arttırılması ve bütün bölgede seferberlik havası yaratılması da hedefleniyor:

"Gerginlik Trakya sınırında da arttırılacak, Trakya sınırına yakın bölgelerde devriye görevleri icra edilecek, Deniz Kuvvetleri ile Ege Denizinde sürekli müşterek eğitim yapılacaktır. Balıkesir, Bandırma, üiğli, üorlu ve Dalaman meydanlarında 24 saat esasına göre yerde uçak bekletilecek, en küçük olaylarda dahi scramble uçakları kaldırılacaktır. 134 üncü Filo K.lığı (Türk Yıldızları) iki günde bir sanayi odaları, iş adamları, barolar vb. davetlisi olarak farklı şehirler üzerinde gösteriler yapacak, halkın TSK'ne duyduğu sempati pekiştirilecek, gösteriler sırasında halka ve özellikle de çocuklara hediyeler dağıtılacaktır."

Hava Müzesi'ne cübbeli baskın

Orja'nın Türk-Yunan gerilimi senaryosunu iç karışıklığa tahvil etme ve ordu ile "irticacı" tabir edilen kesim arasında çatışma ortamı yaratma amaçlı icra hükümleri, Fatih ve Kadıköy semalarındaki gösterileri de kapsıyor. Bu gösteriler ardından, "cübbeli, sarıklı, çarşaflı" gruplar oluşturularak Hava Müzesi'ne saldırılması planlanıyor:

"34'üncü Filo Komutanlığı İstanbul'da birer gün ara ile iki gösteri yapacaktır. İlk gösteri Kadıköy Meydanı üzerinde olacak ve büyük bir kalabalığın katılması sağlanacak İstanbul garnizonu içerisinde bulunan askeri öğrenciler ile er ve erbaşlar sivil kıyafetli olarak gösteriye katılacaktır. İkinci gösteri ise Fatih'te üarşamba semti üzerinde gerçekleştirilecektir. Gösterinin yapıldığı gece yarısı cübbeli, sarıklı ve çarşaflı gruplar ellerindeki yeşil bayrakları ve molotof kokteylleri ile Hava Müzesini basarak müzedeki uçakları tahrip etmeleri sağlanacaktır."

şiddete şiddetle karşılık verilecek

Planın devamında şöyle deniyor: "3'üncü ve 8' inci Ana Jet üs Komutanlıkları başta olmak üzere tüm hava birlikleri nizamiyelerine şeriat isteyen gruplar tarafından saldırılar düzenlenecek, mülki amirlerin izinleri beklenmeden olaylara müdahale edilecek geçici süreler ile hava birlikleri etrafındaki bölgelerde sokaklarda, caddelerde ve çevre yolu ve karayollarında güvenlik bölgeleri oluşturularak denetim sağlanacak, arama yapılacak, şüpheli olduğu gerekçesi ile bazı şahıslar belli süreler alıkonulacaktır. şiddet gösterenlere şiddetle cevap verilecek gerekli durumlarda silah kullanmaktan çekinmeyecektir."

Ankara Ticaret Odasının davetiyle

"Tek yol sıkıyönetim" şiarını taşıdığı izlenimi veren Orja, hedefini açıkça ortaya koyuyor:

"Hükümetin sıkıyönetim ilan etmesi sağlanıncaya kadar faaliyetlere aralıksız devam edilecektir. Meclisin sıkıyönetim ilan etmesi için gerekli oy oranı yakalanamazsa, Ankara Ticaret Odası'nın (ATO) davetlisi olarak Ankara şehir merkezi üzerinde hava gösterileri yapılacak, TBMM'nin çalıştığı gün ve saatlerde meclis üzerinden çok alçak uçuşlar yapılmak sureti ile TSK'nin varlığı hissettirilecektir.

Sıkıyönetim ilan edildikten sonra Ege ve Trakya'da faaliyetler tedricen azaltılacak ve gerilim ihtiyaç nispetinde düşürülecektir. üzellikle İstanbul'daki sivil itaatsizliğe karşı Bandırma, üorlu Meydanlarında 4'er uçak 24 saat hazırlık durumunda gösteri uçuşu ve gerçek atış yapabilecek şekilde yerde karışık yükle hazır bekletilecek, bu maksatla 162'nci Filo Komutanlığı'nın yarısı üorlu Meydanı'na intikal ettirilecektir."


*İSTANBUL'UN CAMİLERİNİ HAVAYA UüURACAKLARDI*

Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı'yla bağlantılı eylem planlarından en vahim ikisi "üarşaf ve "Sakal" adlarını taşıyor.

üarşaf Eylem Planı Harekat Emri'nde Jandarma Yüzbaşı ..........'un, Sakal Eylem Planı Harekat Emri'nde ise Jandarma Binbaşı ........'ın imzaları var. Belgeleri Taraf'ın elinde bulunan her iki eylem planı da, İstanbul'daki camilere saldırı düzenlenmesini öngörüyor. 

üarşaf Planı İstanbul Fatih, Sakal Planı ise Beyazıt Camii'ni hedef alıyor ve her iki plan da hemen hemen aynı keşif taarruz ve tahrip talimatlarını içeriyor.

Bu talimatları üarşaf Planı'ndaki haliyle, ilgili belgeden aktarıyoruz:

*Fatih ve Beyazıt'a Cuma saldırısı*

Vazife bölümünde "Darbe için elverişli koşulları oluşturmak maksadıyla, İstanbul Fatih Camii'nde G Günü S Saatinde tedhiş faaliyetler icra edilecektir" yazan üarşaf Eylem Planının 'İcra" hükümleri şöyle:

"Keşif Emniyet Timi tarafından faaliyetten bir hafta ve bir gün önce Cuma namazı vaktinde yapılan keşif neticeleri Keşif Emniyet Tim Komutanı tarafından Ekip Liderine bildirilecek ve hedef bölgesindeki son değişikliklere göre faaliyet planı güncellenecektir. Faaliyetten bir saat önce bölgenin son keşfi yapılacak, faaliyeti etkileyebilecek herhangi bir husus varsa ivedi olarak Ekip Liderine bildirilecektir. üç kişiden oluşacak olan Keşif Emniyet Timinin iki personeli hedef bölgesi dışında, bir personeli ise içeride (cami avlusu ve cami içerisinde) keşif yapacaktır. Dış keşifte; bir personel camiin yakın çevresinin keşfini (Cami avlusu yakın çevresi) diğer personel ise uzak keşfini (Cami 500 m. üevresi) yapacaktır. Hedefte tahrip, cep telefonu düzenekti patlayıcı ile gerçekleştirilecek, patlayıcı madde aynı bir Ekip tarafından hazırlanacak ve faaliyetin icra tarihinden bir gün önce Taarruz Tim komutam tarafından teslim alınacak ve faaliyet zam anına kadar Tahrip Unsuru tarafından eğitim ve provaları yapılacaktır."

üarşaf'ın devamında şöyle deniyor: "Tahrip düzeneği Cuma namazının farzının kılınmasını müteakip patlatılacaktır. Tahrip düzeneğini patlatacak Taarruz timi en geç S saatinde yerlerini almış olacaktır. Taarruz timi icra edeceği faaliyetin provasını bir gün önceden aynı saatte aynı mekanda yapacaktır. G günü sabah S-2 saatinde tüm hazırlıklar yapılmış ve malzemeler alınmış olarak hedef bölgesine hareket edilecek, (hedef bölgesi ve civarı G günü kalabalık olacağından) araçlar tenha bir yerde park edilecek ve hedef bölgesine yaya olarak yaklaşılacaktır. Keşif Emniyet Timi hedefte son keşfini yapmasını müteakip Emniyet görevi için tertiplenecek Keşif Emniyet -A Camiinin kuzeyinde, Keşif Emniyet -B camiinin güneybatısında Keşif Emniyet-C Camiinin güneydoğusunda hedef bölgeyi gözlemleyecek şekilde yerleşecektir. Keşif Emniyet Timinin yerleşmesini müteakip Taarruz Timi yerini alacaktır.

Tahrip düzeneği bir çanta içerisine yerleştirilmiş olarak Tahrip -A tarafından camii içerisinde caminin iç kısımlarındaki cemaate yalan ayakkabılığa bırakılacak kendisi de cami çıkışında kapıya yakın bir yerde yerini alacaktır.

Keşif Emniyet Timi en geç S saatinden 10 dakika evvel yerleşmiş olacaktır. Tahrip düzeneğini patlatacak Taarruz Timi en geç S saatinden 5 dakika önce yerlerini almış olacak, faaliyet Cuma namazının farzının kılınmasından sonra icra edilecektir. Tahrip-A farzın kılınmasını müteakip süratle camiden çıkacak ve "Tahrip Hazır" İşaretini verecektir.

Tahrip-A'nın camiden çıkmasını müteakip avluyu terk etmesi "Tahrip Hazır" camiden çıkmayı müteakip avluda şadırvanda ellerini yıkaması ise "Tahrip İptal" işareti olacaktır. Tahrip -A'nın "Tahrip hazır işaretini" gören ve camii avlusunda bekleyen Tahrip-B, camii avlusundan çıkıp 300 m. kadar uzaklaştıktan sonra ilgili telefon numarasını arayarak tahribi gerçekleştirecektir. Tahrip timi patlamayı müteakip bölgeden süratle sıyrılacaktır. Patlama esnasında; Kayıt -A camii üst katından, Kayıt-B camii alt katından patlama anını ve sonrasında oluşan panik havasını çekecek, patlama sonrası önce camii avlusunda toplanan ve sonra ana caddeye intikal ederek caddeyi kapatan öfkeli kalabalığın camii avlusunda toplanmasını ve caddedeki eylemlerini hem Kayıt-A hem de Kayıt-B birbirlerinden bağımsız ayrı noktalardan üzerlerindeki video kayıt cihazlarıyla kaydedeceklerdir. Kayıt timi (Kayıt-A ve Kayıt-B) kaydettikleri görüntü kayıtlarını Keşif Emniyet Tim Komutanına teslim edecek ve müteakiben bölgeyi geldikleri araçlarla terk edeceklerdir. Keşif Emniyet Tim K.'nı söz konusu görüntüleri ivedi olarak internet üzerinden yayılmasını sağlayacaktır. Patlamayı müteakip oluşan kargaşadan da istifadeyle cami içerisindeki Tahrik timinden Tahrik-A bir kısım radikal Fatih esnafı içerisine sızdırılmış Tahrik-B ile irtibata geçecektir. Tahrik- A ve Tahrik-B irtibatlı bulundukları ve halkın içerisine sızmış bulunan provokatörleri harekete geçirecek. Böylece Cami cemaatinin, çoğunluğunu Fatihli esnafın oluşturduğu öfkeli radikal grupla ana cadde üzerinde birleşmesi sağlanacaktır. Yapılacak manipülasyonlarla öfkeli grubun yaşananları irticai söylemler ve sloganlar eşliğinde protesto etmesi sağlanacaktır. Faaliyetin icrasından sonra; Tahrip unsuru tahribi müteakip, Kayıt Timi kayıtlarını tamamlamalarını ve Keşif Emniyet tim komutanı ile buluşmayı müteakip yaya olarak ayrı güzergahlardan arabalarını park ettikleri bölgeye intikal edecek ve kendi araçları ile bölgeden uzaklaşacaklardır. (Tahrip unsuru bir araca, Kayıt timi diğer araca binecek şekilde)Faaliyet sonrası durum, trafik sıkışıklığı, yol kapaması, arama ve bunun gibi sebeplerle araçlı intikale imkan vermediği takdirde, unsurlar yaya olarak ayrı ayrı güzergahlardan toplu taşım araçlarını kullanarak "emin ev"de buluşacaklardır."

*Amaç yaralı sayısını arttırmak*

"üarşaf ve "Sakal" eylem planlarının "koordinasyon talimatı" başlıklı bölümlerinde hedef "yaralı sayısını arttırmak" olarak kayda geçiriliyor. üarşafın ilgili bölümü şöyle:

"Ekip Lideri ve ekibi tarafından; Fatih esnafı içerisinde yer alan ve dini grup cemaatlerle faaliyet içerisinde olan şahıslarla irtibat çok dikkatli kurulacak, içeriden yürütülecek propagandanın çerçevesi operasyon öncesi bildirilerek yönlendirilecektir. Faaliyette kullanılacak tahrip düzeneği başka bir Ekip tarafından temin edilecek ve üst komutanlığın yapacağı koordine neticesinde, emredilecek yer ve zamanda Tahrip Unsur komutanına teslim edilecektir.

Konulacak malzemenin ölümden daha çok yaralanmaya sebep olacak şekilde hazırlanması sağlanacaktır. Cami ve çevrede bulunan kameraların durumu tespit edilecektir. TV'lerde canlı yayına bağlanarak fikir ifade edebilecek olanların tespiti ve yönlendirmesi Ankara'dan yapılacaktır."

Emniyetli telefonlar, kiralık araçlar

"üarşaf planının "Komuta ve Muhabere" bölümünde ise şöyle deniyor:

"Operasyon Ekip Lideri tarafından yönetilecektir. Ekip lideri Tahrip Timinde Tahrip-B görevini icra edecek, görevi müteakip, faaliyetleri hedef bölgeye hakim bir noktadan takip ve kontrol edecektir.Ekip lideri etkisiz hale gelmesi durumunda Tahrik Tim Komutanı(Tahrik-A) emir komutayı alacaktır. Operasyon esnasında muhabere, emniyetli cep telefonları ile sağlanacaktır. Operasyon timinin cep telefonları evlerinde ve eşlerinde olacaktır. Operasyon günü için kullanılacak cep telefonlarını Keşif Timi temin edecek aynı gün sabah tüm telefonlar personele dağıtılacaktır. Sadece ihtiyaç olduğu takdirde telefonlar kullanılacaktır. Olayı müteakip cep telefonları kapatılıp Keşif Emniyet Tim K.'na geri teslim edilecektir. Operasyonda kiralık araçlar kullanılacak ve araçlar kiralanırken gerçek isimle kayıt yapılmayacaktır."

*BALYOZ HAREKAT PLANI*

Harekat planının altında 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral ......'ın imzası var. ....'ın imzasında adlandığı unvan "Balyoz Sıkıyönetim Komutanı."

Planın vazife bölümünde hedef şöyle anlatılıyor: "Balyoz Komutanlığı, ülke bütünlüğünü korumak, milli birlik ve beraberliği sağlayarak muhtemel bir iç savaşı ve kardeş kavgasını önlemek ve laik demokratik düzenin işlemesine mani olan sebepleri, bir daha hortlamamak üzere ebediyen ortadan kaldırmak maksadıyla; derhal, AKP Hükümetini iktidardan uzaklaştıracak mevcut irticai yapılanmayı şiddetle bertaraf ederek, belirlenen kadroları iktidara getirerek laik devlet otoritesini ve varlığını yeniden tesis edecektir." İşte icra planını da yarın Tarafta okuyacağınız Balyoz Harekat Planı'nın geniş bir özeti.

*Maksat:*

(1)Balyoz Komutanlığı,İç Hizmet Kanunu'nun verdiği Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'ni kollama ve koruma görevini yüce Türk Milleti adına yerine getirme azim ve kararlığı içerisinde laik devlet otoritesinin temini için gerekli olan tedbirleri alacaktır.

(2)Harekatın maksadı; ülke bütünlüğünü korumak, milli birlik ve beraberliği sağlamak muhtemel bir iç savaşı ve kardeş kavgasını önlemek, devlet otoritesini ve varlığını yeniden tesis etmek ve laik demokratik düzenin işlemesine mani olan sebepleri, bir daha hortlamamak üzere ebediyen ortadan kaldırmaktır.

*Düşman Durumu:*

(1)İrticai grupların, hedefe giden yolda engel olarak gördükleri TSK'ya karşı bir taraftan sızma gayretleri artarak devam ederken diğer taraftan yıpratma, komuta zafiyeti içerisinde ve dinsiz gösterme çabaları da artan bir ivme ile devam etmektedir.

(2)Mevcut iktidarın uygulamalarından cesaret bulan irticai grupların, devlet düzenimizin temelini oluşturan laiklik ilkesini kendi çıkar ve amaçlarına göre yorumladıkları görülmektedir. Bu kapsamda; başta öğretim kurumlan olmak üzere, kamu hizmetlerinin yerine getirildiği çeşitli kamu kurum ve kuruluşlarında, irticai hareketin simgesi olan türban ve başörtüsü kullanılmasında ısrarlı davrandıkları gözlenmektedir. Bu yoldaki ısrar, masumane bir tercihten ziyade, laik cumhuriyet ilkelerine karşı dine dayalı bir devlet düzeni kurmaya yönelik din ve vicdan hürriyetini aşan sistemli çabaların bir parçası olarak devam ettirilmektedir.

(3)ABD ve AB ülkelerinin karşılıklı paslaşmalarını seyreden ve ülke menfaatlerini gözetmeden her talebi emir telakki eden, Büyük Atatürk'ün deyimi ile müstevlilerin siyasi emellerine boyun eğmiş AKP Hükümeti;

(a)İrticai faaliyetlerin ülke içerisinde artmasına, güç kazanmasına, kadrolaşmasına ve teşkilatlanmasına tam destek vermekte,

(b)Ekonomik çözümsüzlüklerin yol açtığı boşluklardan da istifade ederek, istediği karşı devrimi gerçekleştirebileceğini hissettirmekte ve tüm ülke genelinde AKP yandaşları, tarikat ve cemaatler ile devlet kademelerinde hızla kadrolaşmakta,

(c)İktidarın kendisine sağladığı imkan ve kabiliyetleri kullanarak medya, sivil toplum örgütleri ve bürokrasiyi kendine bağımlı hale getirmeye çalışmakta,

(ç)Mevcut yetkiler ile hukuki boşluklardan da istifade edilerek mürteci ve dogmatik yapıda insan yetiştirmeye uygun ortam sağlayan medrese, tekke ve zaviye tipi, eğitim ve öğretim birliğini ortadan kaldıran çarpık bir eğitim sisteminin yeniden hayata geçirilmesini hedeflemekte,

(d)Bu amaçlarına ulaşmak maksadıyla, anayasa değişikliği ve hukuk reformu adı altında TSK ile birlikte laik cumhuriyetin en önemli teminatı anayasal kurumların etkinliğini kıracak, kendi amaçlan doğrultusunda evrimleştirecek yollar aramakta,

(e)Başta dışarıdan müzahir ABD ve AB ülkeleri olmak üzere, içeriden irtica ile iltisaklı medya, hukuk, bürokrasi, emniyet, maliye ve daha birçok kamu kurum ve kuruluşunda örgütlenmiş yandaşları ile koordineli ve planlı çalışmalarla laik kesimi ve rakiplerini hareket edemez hale getirmekte,

(f)AB üyeliğini ve terör sorununu bahane ederek, Cumhuriyetin temel niteliklerini değiştirmeye yönelik çabalarını, dış desteğin de etkisiyle devam ettirmektedirler.

(4)AKP Hükümetine, AB üyeliği kapsamında dış güçler tarafından sağlanan mali ve siyasal destek devam ederken, Ortadoğu ve Arap ülkeleri ile İslami gruplar tarafından sağlanan ekonomik destek de artmaktadır. ABD, AB, irticai unsurlar, bölücü unsurlar ve AKP ortak eylem ve söylem birliği ile hareket etmektedirler.

(5)İktidar ve irtica yanlısı basın yayın organları her geçen gün cesaretlenip palazlanırken, muhalif basın, geçmişte yaptığı şahsi yanlışlıkların bedelini, görevini yapmayarak ve/veya yapamayarak ödemektedir. Toplumsal muhalefet sindirilmiş, muhalif basın ekonomik ve mali denetim tehdidi ile susturulmuştur.

(6)İrticai faaliyet gösteren vakıf ve dernekler ile yıkıcı bölücü unsurlar işbirliklerini alenen yapma pervasızlığını göstermektedirler. Bunu AB süreci, birlik -beraberlik, kardeşlik, demokrasi vb. evrensel temalar kullanarak yapmaktadırlar.

(7)Buna karşın muhalefet partileri de etkin, önleyici, alternatif oluşturan, siyasal iktidarın faaliyetlerini denetleyici ve geniş halk kitlelerinde yankı bulan bir muhalefet sergileyememekte; basit, tutarsız, kişiliksiz, silik ve günü kurtarmaya yönelik söylemlerle muhalefet yapmaktadırlar. Mevcut durumlar itibari ile halkta giderek artan bir umutsuzluğa yol açmaktadırlar. Laik cumhuriyeti kurtaracak, birlik ve beraberliği sağlayacak ve gerekli tedbirleri alacak siyasi ufuktan yoksun liderler, koltuklarını korumanın ötesinde, kısır ve uzlaşmaz tavırların üstünde bir davranış ortaya koyamamaktadırlar.

*Dost Durumu:*

(1)3 Kasım seçimlerinde AKP, % 30 civarında oy almıştır. Ancak son günlerde öne çıkan ümmetçilik faaliyetlerine rağmen, bu oranın tamamının irticayı desteklediği sonucunun çıkarılmasının uygun olmayacağı değerlendirilmektedir. Bunlardan birçoğu daha önceki hükümetlerin icraatsızlığına tepki oyları olup, AKP içinde de harekatımıza, müzahir ve dost gruplar bulunmakta, ihtimaller karşısında yönetici elite yakın durmaktadırlar.

(2)Buna rağmen, şimdiye kadar içimizde barınmayanlar meclise taşınmıştır. Bu meydan okuma karşısında kategorili personel pervasızca biraz daha cesaretlenmiş ve kadrolaşma faaliyetlerine hız vermişlerdir. Bu nedenle anılan personelin, sadece Silahlı Kuvvetler içerisinden değil, bütün kamu kurum ve kuruluşlarından derhal uzaklaştırılmaları bir zorunluluk haline gelmiştir.

(3)Her türlü olumsuz şartlara rağmen cumhuriyeti koruma ve kollamaya yönelik eylem ve planlamalarımız devam etmektedir. Bu kapsamda;

(a)TSK bünyesindeki dost ve müzahir unsurlar dışında kalan, özellikle yüksek rütbeli personelin kontrol altında tutulmasına,

(b)TSK'nın her kademesine müzahir eleman temini konusunda referans uygulamasına (üYDD, ADD, Türkiye Gençlik Birliği vb.) devam edilerek azami koordinasyon sağlanmasına,

(d)TSK haricindeki dost unsurlar tarafından yapılacak ekonomik operasyonlar, basın yayın faaliyetleri ve sosyal sorumluluk projelerinin yakından takip edilmesine ve gerektiğinde koordinasyonun sağlanmasına,

(e)Aleyhe yapılan her türlü propaganda ve yasal düzenleme girişimlerinde muhalefet partileri ile koordineli fikir ve eylem birliği içerisinde hareketler sergilenmesine devam edilecektir. 



...

----------


## bozok

*Taraf Gazetesi'nin manşetine hükümetten ilk yorum*
 

*20.01.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı Cemil üiçek, *"Fatih Cami’nin bombalanacağı"* yönünde basında yer alan haberlere ilişkin *"Gerekli araştırma yapmadan konuyla ilgili değerlendirme yapmanın yanlış ve eksik olacağını"* söyledi.

Gölbaşı HASVAK Devlet Hastanesi Semt Polikliniği’nin açılış törenine katılan üiçek, törene gelişinde gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtladı.

Taraf Gazetesi’nin *"Fatih Cami bombalanacaktı"* haberine ilişkin bir soru üzerine üiçek, son zamanlarda bu tip yayınlar yapıldığını belirterek, _"Böyle haberler gündeme geliyor, ancak bunun gerçekliği nedir, bunu tam bilmeden, gerekli araştırma yapılmadan ve konuyla ilgili açıklamaların tümünü görmeden bir değerlendirme yapmak yanlış ve eksik olur"_ dedi.

Türkiye’nin yaşadığı en büyük sıkıntının başında bilgi kirliliği geldiğini ifade eden üiçek, şunları kaydetti: 

_"Bir konu gündeme geliyor, bu konuyla ilgili benim söylediğim, tüm unsurlar ortaya konulmadan değerlendirme yaptığımızda, bunu da siyasetin gündemine oturttuğumuz da vatandaşın kafası karışıyor. Toplum daha farklı değerlendirmelerin içine itiliyor. Onun için bu konu önümüzdeki günlerde konuyla ilgili olanlar varsa ilgili kurumlar belki bir açıklama yapar. Ondan sonra değerlendirme yapmayı tercih ederim. Kaldı ki bu tip haberler zaten basın yoluyla veya bir şekilde gündeme geldiğinde yargı makamları suç teşkil eden bir yanı varsa inceliyor ve araştırıyorlar. Dolayısıyla işin bir de o yanını görmek gerekir. Sabırla beklemek bence daha doğru olur."_

*"Söz konusu eylem 2003 tarihini işaret ediyor, bu konuda ne düşünüyorsunuz"* sorusu üzerine de üiçek, _"Neticede bir sıfatımız var ve sorumluluk taşıyoruz. Mikrofonlar uzatıldığında ayak üstü bu konularda beyanda bulunmak bence çok doğru değil. Sadece beyanat vermek değil, vatandaşımız açısından da bilgi kirliliğine sebebiyet verecek açıklamalardan da kaçınmamız lazım"_ yanıtını verdi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Taraf'tan son 'Balyoz'* 

*21.01.2010 / VATAN GZT. 12:23*



*Taraf’ın elindeki çok gizli 5000 sayfa belge*


İrticayla Mücadele ve Kafes Eylem Planları’nın ardından Taraf gazetesi, bir darbe planı daha yayımladı. Gazetenin iddialarına göre 5 bin sayfadan oluşan ’Balyoz’ isimli çalışmada birbirinden vahim eylem planları yer alıyor: 

Darbe ortamı yaratmak için camilere cuma günü bombalı saldırı yapma, kendi savaş jetimizi düşürerek Türkiye-Yunanistan arasında savaşa neden olma, ’sarıklı, çarşaflı’ gruplar oluşturularak Hava Müzesi’ne saldırılması 

Türkiye’yi ardı ardına sarsan darbe planları iddialarına bir yenisi daha eklendi. Taraf gazetesi bu kez de ’Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı’ adında bir darbe planını yayımladı. ’Balyoz’un basılı haliyle toplam beş bin sayfayı aşan belgelerine ve CD’ler halindeki ses kayıtlarına ulaştığını öne süren Taraf’ın iddialarına göre plan, AK Parti’nin iktidara geldiği 2002 yılının son aylarında ve 2003 başında TSK içinden bir grup tarafından hazırlandı. 

*Fırtına ve ürnek de var*

Planın fikir babası ise 2004’te emekli olan dönemin Birinci Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral üetin Doğan’dı. Plan ayrıca dönemin Harp Akademileri Komutanı Hava Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına’nın ve dönemin Donanma Komutanı Oramiral üzden ürnek’in imzasını taşıyordu. 

*12 Eylül’ü model aldılar*

Yine iddialara göre Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı, Türkiye genelinde sıkıyönetim ilan edilmesi sonrasında yapılacak darbenin icraat yöntemini tarif ediyor ve 12 Eylül’deki Bayrak Harekat Planı’nın 2003 Türkiye’sine uyarlanması esasına dayanıyor. Taraf gazetesinin iddiasına göre Birinci Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral üetin Doğan, bir toplantıda şu sözleri sarf ediyor: 

“12 Eylül darbesiyle ülke süt liman hale geldi. şimdi böyle bir tehdidin ortadan kaldırılması için fazla uğraşa gerek yok. Yani kuvvetleri sağa sola göndermenin... Bana göre yapılacak en kolay hareket tarzı, 12 Eylül gibi bir harekatın baştan itibaren organize edilmek suretiyle, bir anda söndürülmesine imkan sağlar diye düşünüyorum. Tabii, bunu burada söylemek istemedik ama sonunda bunu vurgulamaya çalışıyoruz.” 

*Sıkıyönetim uğruna katliam*

Birinci Ordu Plan Semineri öncesinde hazırlanan hareket planları “Türkiye genelinde sıkıyönetim ilan edilmesi” ve “darbe için elverişli koşulların oluşturulması” hedeflerini taşıyor. Bu hedeflerle çok sayıda insanın ölmesine yol açabilecek, ülke genelinde büyük bir tepki ve kaos yaratacak, Türkiye’yi Yunanistan’la savaşa sokabilecek vahim eylemler dizisi öngörülüyor. 

*İşTE ‘BALYOZ GüVENLİK HAREKAT PLANI’NIN AşAMALARI* 

*‘Fatih ve Beyazıt Camii Cuma günü bombalanacak’*

üarşaf Eylem Planı Harekat Emri’nde Jandarma Yüzbaşı Hüseyin Topuz’un, Sakal Eylem Planı Harekat Emri’nde ise Jandarma Binbaşı Hüseyin üzçoban’ın imzaları var. Her iki eylem planı da, İstanbul’daki camilere saldırı düzenlenmesini öngörüyor. 

üarşaf Planı İstanbul Fatih, Sakal Planı ise Beyazıt Camii’ni hedef alıyor: “Keşif Emniyet Timi tarafından faaliyetten bir hafta ve bir gün önce Cuma namazı vaktinde yapılacak. Hedefte tahrip, cep telefonu düzenekli patlayıcı ile gerçekleştirilecek, patlayıcı madde ayrı bir ekip tarafından hazırlanacak ve faaliyetin icra tarihinden bir gün önce Taarruz Tim komutanı tarafından teslim alınacak ve faaliyet zamanına kadar Tahrip Unsuru tarafından eğitim ve provaları yapılacak. Tahrip düzeneği Cuma namazının farzının kılınmasını müteakip patlatılacak.” 

*Fatih esnafı yönlendirilecek*

üarşaf ve Sakal eylem planlarının “koordinasyon talimatı” başlıklı bölümlerinde hedef “yaralı sayısını artırmak” olarak kayda geçiriliyor: “Ekip lideri ve ekibi tarafından; Fatih esnafı içerisinde yer alan ve dini grup cemaatlerle faaliyet içerisinde olan şahıslarla irtibat çok dikkatli kurulacak, içeriden yürütülecek propagandanın çerçevesi operasyon öncesi bildirilerek yönlendirilecektir. Faaliyette kullanılacak tahrip düzeneği başka bir ekip tarafından temin edilecek ve üst komutanlığın yapacağı koordine neticesinde, emredilecek yer ve zamanda Tahrip Unsur komutanına teslim edilecektir. Konulacak malzemenin ölümden daha çok yaralanmaya sebep olacak şekilde hazırlanması sağlanacaktır. Cami ve çevrede bulunan kameraların durumu tespit edilecektir. TV’lerde canlı yayına bağlanarak fikir ifade edebilecek olanların tespiti ve yönlendirmesi Ankara’dan yapılacaktır.” 

Planın “Komuta ve Muhabere” bölümünde ise şöyle deniyor: “Operasyon esnasında muhabere, emniyetli cep telefonları ile sağlanacaktır. Operasyon timinin cep telefonları evlerinde ve eşlerinde olacaktır. Operasyon günü için kullanılacak cep telefonlarını Keşif Timi temin edip personele dağıtılacaktır. Sadece ihtiyaç olduğu takdirde telefonlar kullanılacaktır. Olayı müteakip cep telefonları kapatılıp Keşif Emniyet Tim K.’na geri teslim edilecektir. Operasyonda kiralık araçlar kullanılacak ve araçlar kiralanırken gerçek isimle kayıt yapılmayacaktır.”

*‘Sıkıyönetim ilanı sağlanıncaya kadar faaliyete devam’*

“TEK yol sıkıyönetim” şiarını taşıdığı izlenimi veren darbe planında hedef açıkça ortaya konuyor: “Hükümetin sıkıyönetim ilan etmesi sağlanıncaya kadar faaliyetlere aralıksız devam edilecektir. Meclis’in sıkıyönetim ilan etmesi için gerekli oy oranı yakalanamazsa, Ankara Ticaret Odası’nın (ATO) davetlisi olarak Ankara şehir merkezi üzerinde hava gösterileri yapılacak, TBMM’nin çalıştığı gün ve saatlerde meclis üzerinden çok alçak uçuşlar yapılmak sureti ile TSK’nın varlığı hissettirilecektir. Sıkıyönetim ilan edildikten sonra Ege ve Trakya’da faaliyetler tedricen azaltılacak ve gerilim ihtiyaç nispetinde düşürülecektir. üzellikle İstanbul’daki sivil itaatsizliğe karşı Bandırma, üorlu Meydanlarında 4’er uçak 24 saat hazırlık durumunda gösteri uçuşu ve gerçek atış yapabilecek şekilde yerde karışık yükle hazır bekletilecek, bu maksatla 162’nci Filo Komutanlığı’nın yarısı üorlu Meydanı’na intikal ettirilecektir.” 

*‘Kendi jetimizi düşürelim’* 

üok gizli damgasını, şubat 2003 tarihini ve dönemin Harp Akademileri Komutanı Hava Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına’nın imzasını taşıyan Oraj Hava Harekat Planı’nda Türkiye ile Yunanistan arasında savaş çıkartılması öngörülüyor. Plana Fransızca’da ‘Fırtına’ anlamına gelen ‘Oraj’ denmesi ise dikkat çekici. Planda, “Emirle Ege uçuşları sırasında Yunan Hava Kuvvetleri’ne ait uçaklar taciz edilerek tahrik edilecek bir çatışma ortamı oluşturulacaktır. Mümkünse bir uçağımızın Yunan Hava Kuvvetleri tarafından düşürülmesi sağlanacak, bu gerçekleşmediği takdirde yeniden teşkilatlandırılan özel filo personelinden bir pilotun uygun zaman ve yerde kolundaki uçağa atış yaparak kendi uçağımızın düşürülmesi sağlanacaktır. Uçağın, Yunan Kuvvetleri tarafından düşürüldüğü yönünde haberler yaptırılarak, AKP Hükümeti’nin acizliği ortaya konulacaktır” deniyor.

Oraj’nın devamında şu ifadeler yer alıyor: “Gerginlik Trakya sınırında da artırılacak, Trakya sınırına yakın bölgelerde devriye görevleri icra edilecek, Deniz Kuvvetleri ile Ege Denizi’nde sürekli müşterek eğitim yapılacaktır. Balıkesir, Bandırma, üiğli, üorlu ve Dalaman meydanlarında 24 saat esasına göre yerde uçak bekletilecek, en küçük olaylarda dahi scramble uçakları kaldırılacaktır. 134’üncü Filo Komutanlığı (Türk Yıldızları) iki günde bir sanayi odaları, iş adamları, barolar vb. davetlisi olarak farklı şehirler üzerinde gösteriler yapacak, halkın TSK’ya duyduğu sempati pekiştirilecek, gösteriler sırasında halka ve özellikle de çocuklara hediyeler dağıtılacaktır.” 

*şiddete şiddetle karşılık verilecek* 

Planın devamında şöyle deniyor: “3’üncü ve 8’inci Ana Jet üs Komutanlıkları başta olmak üzere tüm hava birlikleri nizamiyelerine şeriat isteyen gruplar tarafından saldırılar düzenlenecek, mülki amirlerin izinleri beklenmeden olaylara müdahale edilecek geçici süreler ile hava birlikleri etrafındaki bölgelerde sokaklarda, caddelerde ve çevre yolu ve karayollarında güvenlik bölgeleri oluşturularak denetim sağlanacak, arama yapılacak, şüpheli olduğu gerekçesi ile bazı şahıslar belli süreler alıkonulacaktır. şiddet gösterenlere şiddetle cevap verilecek gerekli durumlarda silah kullanmaktan çekinilmeyecektir.” 

*BALYOZ PLANI’NDA ADI GEüENLER* 

- Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına: Dönemin Harp Akademileri Komutanı’ydı. Daha sonra Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı oldu. 

- Oramiral üzden ürnek: Dönemin Donanma Komutanı’ydı. Daha sonra Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı oldu.

- Orgeneral şükrü Sarışık: Harp oyunları oynanırken Milli Güvenlik Kurulu Genel Sekreteri’ydi. 2007 yılında Ege Ordu Komutanlığı’ndan emekli oldu.

- Korgeneral Nejat Bek: şu anda 6’ncı Kolordu Komutanı.

- Korgeneral Hayri Güner: 2’nci Kollordu Komutanı.

- Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeri: Stratejik Araştırmalar ve Etüd Merkezi (SAREM) Başkanı... 2008 yılında emekliye ayrıldı.

- Fikri Karadağ: Ergenekon’un tutuklu sanığı emekli albay... Harp oyunu sırasında Silahlı Kuvvetler Akademisi’nde öğretim üyesiydi... 

*Hava Müzesi’ne cüppeli baskın* 

İDDİAYA göre Oraj’ın Türk-Yunan gerilimi senaryosunu iç karışıklığa tahvil etme ve ordu ile *“irticacı”* tabir edilen kesim arasında çatışma ortamı yaratma amaçlı icra hükümleri, Fatih ve Kadıköy semalarındaki gösterileri de kapsıyor. Bu gösteriler ardından, *“cüppeli , sarıklı, çarşaflı”* gruplar oluşturularak Hava Müzesi’ne saldırılması planlanıyor: 

_“134’üncü Filo Komutanlığı İstanbul’da birer gün ara ile iki gösteri yapacaktır. İlk gösteri Kadıköy Meydanı üzerinde olacak ve büyük bir kalabalığın katılması sağlanacak İstanbul garnizonu içerisinde bulunan askeri öğrenciler ile er ve erbaşlar sivil kıyafetli olarak gösteriye katılacaktır. İkinci gösteri ise Fatih’te üarşamba semti üzerinde gerçekleştirilecektir. Gösterinin yapıldığı gece yarısı cüppeli, sarıklı ve çarşaflı gruplar ellerindeki yeşil bayrakları ve molotof kokteylleri ile Hava Müzesi’ni basarak müzedeki uçakları tahrip etmeleri sağlanacaktır.”_ 

*‘TSK’da barınamayan Meclis’e girdi’* 

BALYOZ Planı’nın üetin Doğan imzalı, bir üst makama yazılmış izlenimi veren sunumda ilginç değerlendirmeler var. TSK’dan atılmış bir vekil eleştiriliyor ve AKP liderliğine yakın ’dost unsurlar’ bulunduğu belirtiliyor. İşte sunumun ayrıntıları: 

*1* 3 Kasım seçimlerinde AKP, % 30 civarında oy almıştır. Ancak son günlerde öne çıkan ümmetçilik faaliyetlerine rağmen, bu oranın tamamının irticayı desteklediği sonucunun çıkarılmasının uygun olmayacağı değerlendirilmektedir. Bunlardan birçoğu daha önceki hükümetlerin icraatsızlığına tepki oyları olup, AKP içinde de harekatımıza, müzahir ve dost gruplar bulunmakta, ihtimaller karşısında yönetici elite yakın durmaktadırlar. 

*2* Buna rağmen, şimdiye kadar içimizde barınmayanlar meclise taşınmıştır. Bu meydan okuma karşısında kategorili personel pervasızca biraz daha cesaretlenmiş ve kadrolaşma faaliyetlerine hız vermişlerdir. Bu nedenle anılan personelin, sadece Silahlı Kuvvetler içerisinden değil, bütün kamu kurum ve kuruluşlarından derhal uzaklaştırılmaları bir zorunluluk haline gelmiştir. 

*Ordudan atılan vekil Ramazan Toprak*


(*VATAN’IN NOTU:* üetin Doğan Paşa’nın bahsettiği kişi, 1997 yılında 75 subay ve astsubayla birlikte TSK’dan ihraç edilen eski askeri savcı ve hakim Ramazan Toprak. 1999 yılında Fazilet Partisi’nden milletvekili seçilen Toprak, 2002’de de AKP’den milletvekili seçilerek Meclis’e girdi ve 2002 seçiminden sonra Milli Savunma Komisyonu Başkanı oldu. Ancak Toprak, 28 Aralık 2002’de yapılan YAş toplantısında 7 TSK mensubunun ihraç kararına Başbakan Abdullah Gül’ün muhalefet şerhi koymasının yarattığı gerginliğin ardından komisyon başkanlığından ayrıldı.) 

3 Her türlü olumsuz şartlara rağmen cumhuriyeti koruma ve kollamaya yönelik eylem ve planlamalarımız devam etmektedir. Bu kapsamda; 

(a) TSK bünyesindeki dost ve müzahir unsurlar dışında kalan, özellikle yüksek rütbeli personelin kontrol altında tutulmasına, 

(b) TSK’nın her kademesine müzahir eleman temini konusunda referans uygulamasına (üYDD, ADD, Türkiye Gençlik Birliği vb.) devam edilerek azami koordinasyon sağlanmasına, 

(d) TSK haricindeki dost unsurlar tarafından yapılacak ekonomik operasyonlar, basın yayın faaliyetleri ve sosyal sorumluluk projelerinin yakından takip edilmesine ve gerektiğinde koordinasyonun sağlanmasına, 

(e) Aleyhe yapılan her türlü propaganda ve yasal düzenleme girişimlerinde muhalefet partileri ile koordineli fikir ve eylem birliği içerisinde hareketler sergilenmesine devam edilecektir. 


*PLAN DüNEMİNDE DEVLETİN ZİRVESİ*

- Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer: 5 Mayıs 2000-28 Ağustos 2007 arası görev yaptı.

- Başbakan Abdullah Gül: AK Parti lideri Erdoğan, 312’nci maddeden mahkumiyeti olduğu için milletvekili seçilemeyince hükümeti kurma görevi Gül’e verildi. 18 Kasım 2002’de hükümetini kurdu. 28 Kasım’da güvenoyu aldı.

- Meclis Başkanı Bülent Arınç: 19 Kasım 2002’de eşi türbanlı olduğu için “inadına adayım” açıklamasıyla gündeme oturan Arınç Meclis Başkanı seçildi. 

- Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök: 29 Kasım’da kuvvet komutanlarıyla birlikte Gül’e 20 dakika, Arınç’a ise 3 dakika süren tebrik ziyaretleri yaptı.

- Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan: Meclis’e girmesi için 13 Aralık 2002’de Anayasa değişikliği yapıldı. Sezer değişikliği onayladı. 9 Mart 2003’te Siirt’te seçim yapıldı ve Erdoğan milletvekili seçildi. 14 Mart 2003 tarihinde Erdoğan hükümetini kurdu.

- CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal: “Erdoğan’ın siyasi yasağını kaldırmaya destek vermekle kendimle iftihar ediyorum” açıklaması yaptı.


***


*HüKüMET TEMKİNLİ* 

*‘Araştırmadan değerlendirme yapamayız’*

ANKARA - Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı Cemil üiçek, Balyoz Darbe Planı’na ilişkin son derece temkinli bir açıklama yaptı: “Böyle haberler gündeme geliyor, ancak bunun gerçekliği nedir, bunu tam bilmeden, gerekli araştırma yapılmadan ve konuyla ilgili açıklamaların tümünü görmeden bir değerlendirme yapmak yanlış ve eksik olur. Sabırla beklemek bence daha doğru.” üiçek, _“Eylem 2003 tarihini işaret ediyor, bu konuda ne düşünüyorsunuz” sorusu üzerine de “Neticede bir sıfatımız var ve sorumluluk taşıyoruz. Mikrofonlar uzatıldığında ayak üstü bu konularda beyanda bulunmak çok doğru değil. Sadece beyanat vermek değil, vatandaşımız açısından da bilgi kirliliğine sebebiyet verecek açıklamalardan da kaçınmamız lazım”_ yanıtını verdi.

*CHP’Lİ üZYüREK: ‘Belge varsa yargı gereğini yapmalı’* 

ANKARA - CHP Sözcüsü ve Genel Saymanı Mustafa üzyürek, Taraf gazetesinde yer alan darbe iddialarıyla ilgili _“Vahim bir iddia. Doğruysa basında yer alınca savcılar ihbar kabul edip harekete geçecektir. Gerekli inceleme başlatılması gerekir”_ dedi. “Türk subayının provokasyon olsun diye cami bombalayacağını, cemaati katledeceğini düşünmek mümkün değil” diyen üzyürek şöyle devam etti: _“Darbe hazırlığı olduğu iddia edilen belgelerin savcılık yerine basına verilmesi dikkat çekici. TSK yıpratılıyor. Eski, yeni Silahlı Kuvvet mensupları darbeci gibi gösteriliyor. Ancak gerçekten darbe hazırlığı içinde olanlar varsa belgeliyse yargı gereğini yapmalıdır. Anayasa Mahkemesi’nde askerlerin de sivil mahkemelerde yargılanmasına yönelik yasa değişikliği görüşülürken bu iddiaların ortaya atılması da dikkat çekici. Anayasa Mahkemesi etkilenmeye çalışılıyor.”_


...

----------


## bozok

*TSK'dan 'Balyoz' açıklaması* 

*21.01.2010 Perşembe 13:10*


*TSK Taraf Gazetesi'nde yayınlanan iddialara yanıt verdi* 

1. 1’inci Ordu Komutanlığı tarafından 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihleri arasında icra edilen Plan Seminerine ilişkin çeşitli iddialar ve değerlendirmeler medyada yer almaktadır. 

2. Söz konusu Plan Semineri, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı 2003-2006 yılları Tatbikatlar Programında bulunmaktadır.

3. Plan Seminerinin gayesi, dış tehdide ilişkin olarak hazırlanan Harekat Planlarını geliştirmek ve ilgili personelin eğitimlerini sağlamaktır.

Plan Semineri, giderek tırmanan bir gerginlik dönemini kapsayan bir senaryo içerisinde uygulanmıştır.

1’inci Ordu Komutanlığı sorumluluk bölgesinde icra edilen bu Plan Seminerinde, Ordu Geri Bölge Emniyeti ve savaş hali, savaşı gerektirecek bir durumun baş göstermesi halinde de uygulanan sıkıyönetim konuları üzerinde de durulmuştur.

4. Bu Plan Seminerine ilişkin olarak ortaya atılan iddiaları, aklı ve vicdanı olan hiçbir kimsenin kabul etmesi mümkün değildir.

5. Söz konusu iddiaları ciddiye alarak üzerinde yorumlar yapılmasının ve bilgi kirliliği yaratılmasının; özellikle toplumumuzda tedirginlik yaratmak isteyenlerin amacına hizmet edeceği değerlendirilmektedir.

Kamuoyuna saygı ile duyurulur.


...

----------


## bozok

*üzkök ne dedi?* 

*21.01.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



*Dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Hilmi üzkök darbe planı iddiası için* *ne dedi?*

Taraf gazetesi dünkü manşetini bir başka darbe planı iddiasına ayırmıştı. Habere göre, emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, 1. Ordu Komutanı olduğu 2003 yılının başında bir darbe planı hazırlatmıştı. 5 bin sayfayı bulan dokümandan özetlendiği belirtilen haberde, Org. üetin’in, üarşaf ve Sakal kod adlı eylem planlarına yer veriliyor, darbe ortamı yaratmak için Fatih ve Beyazıt camilerine bombalı saldırı; bir Türk jetinin kendi uçaklarımız tarafından düşürülmesi, toplumda gerginliği artıracak başka eylemler planlanıyordu.

Emekli Org. üetin, söz konusu harp oyunu/semineri konusundan dönemin komutanlarının haberinin olduğunu ifade ediyordu.

Planın hazırlandığı iddia edilen dönemde Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Hilmi üzkök'tü. Milliyet Gazetesi yazarı Fikret Bila üzkök'e iddiaları sordu.

*‘İzzet-i ikbal ile çekildim’*

üzkök Paşa, haberle ilgili olarak, *“Hiçbir şey söylemeyeceğim”* dedikten sonra _“Ben artık konuşmuyorum. Ben söyleyeceklerimi söyledim. Hani şair demiş ya, ‘izzet-i ikbal ile çekildik’, diye. Ben de izzet-i ikbal ile gündemden çekildim. şimdi bahçede torun kovalıyorum”_ ifadelerini kullandı. 



* * *


*OKUYUCU YORUMLARI*

*Bir Dost*
21.01.2010 12:49:57
Bahçelerde maydonoz, Audiler bazı bazı. Bir de meclise kapak atsan el kaldır indir bazı bazı, o torunlar olur hepsi birer işadamı. Yakında savcı yine içtima yapacakmış, aman revirden hasta raporu uydur.

*Nusret MayGE*
21.01.2010 12:40:24
Sayın Hilmi üzkök, kin ve nefretin ne olduğunu bilir misin?

*NECATİ CEBE*
21.01.2010 12:00:04
Daha önce darbe planlarına ilişkin bir soruya 'Var da diyemem yok da diyemem' sözüyle ün yapmıştı.Köfte-ekmekli ifadesinde neler söylediği bilinmiyor. Yeni darbe iddiası için,'Gündemden çıktım bahçede torun kovalıyorum' diyor.Döneminin sorumlusu olduğu halde sorumsuz sayılıyor. Yeni meşgalesi tam da kendine göre. Torun kovalamak varken, ülke sorunları üzerine niye kafa yorsun

*ARTE TANURA* 
21.01.2010 11:59:42
TSK'nın en tepesindeki komutan, memleket için oldukça önemli bir konuda "ben konuşmam" diyecek, ama vatandaş Mehmet'ten vatanı için ölmesi istenecek:"Asker silah bırakıp teslim olmaz. Askerler, ‘şahsi tehlike’ korkusunu yenerek mücadelelerine devam etmeli, silah bırakarak teslim olmamalıdır.” Bu mudur yani? 

*ayhan keskin*
21.01.2010 11:45:58
Hocam pardon üzkök Paşam,Neden Taraf'da köşe yazarlığı yapmıyorsunuz?İçimizde size ait en ufak bir sempati yok.Hala ne yapmaya çalışıyorsunuz anlayamıyorum?Sözlerinizin değeri yok ki..


Toplam *34* yorum yapılmıştır, tüm yorumları okumak için tıklayınız...


...

----------


## bozok

Rıza Zelyut
*Arat Dink'e sesleniş* 
*__________________________________________________ __________________________________________
*
 

Sevgili Arat!

Biliyorum acın büyük; acın geçmez.

Baban Hırant'ı erken yaşta yitirdin.

Ben 61 yaşımda, 80'lik anam vefat ettiğinde yönümü şaşırmıştım. 

Sen ki en verimli çağındaki babanı kaybetmekle, bizim acımızın bin katını yaşadın ve yaşamaya devam ediyorsun.

üünkü, Hrant'ın ölümü, sıradan bir ölüm değildi. 

Onun ölümü; Türkiye'de siyasete ve topluma yön vermeye çalışanların planının eseriydi.

Bunu öncelikle bilmeni isterim...

*KATİL GüRüNEN DEğİL*
Yine bilmeni isterim ki babanı öldürtenler; onu tehdit edenler değil.

O tehditi kullananlar.

Sanıyorum bu gerçeği sen de acılı annen de anlamak üzeresiniz...

Olayın öncesinde Rahip Santoro cinayeti var. Sonrasında Zirve Kitabevi cinayeti...

Bu üç cinayetten sonra suçlananlar kimlerdi?

Milliyetçiler!

İşte sevgili baban Hırant, bunu söyletmek için öldürtüldü.

Sakın ola ki kaba güç yandaşı milliyetçileri korumaya çalıştığımı düşünme... 

Türkiye'nin içinden geçtiği süreci yeniden değerlendir.

İçeride yürütülen politik kavganın yanlarına iyi bak.

Ve eskiden beri, kitleleri yönlendirmek için cinayetlerin işlendiği bir geleneğin olduğunu hatırla...

Uğur Mumcu 1994'te öldürüldüğünde insanlar nasıl yürümüşler; İran'ı nasıl lanetlemişlerdi; bir düşünün...

üünkü; o sıralarda İran ile Türkiye'nin arasının bozulması isteniyordu.

İşte Hrant Dink de benzeri bir amaçla; milliyetçileri lanetletmek için kurban seçildi.

Bu gerçeği dikkate almazsanız; babanızın katiline ulaşamazsınız.

*YANINIZDAKİLER SİZİ YANILTMASIN*
Babanızın ölümünden sonra yeni derin devletle bağlantılı olanlar; sizi hayaletle kavga etmeye yönlendirdi.

Evet, Türkiye'de devletin içine çöreklenmiş; gerektiğinde cinayetler işleyerek veya işleterek toplum mühendisliği yapmaya çalışan bir odak var.

Bu odağın arkasında uluslararası güçler de bulunuyor.

Lakin; bu odak; başa gelen hükümetler tarafından da kullanılıyor.

üzal bunu kullandı. Tansu üiller bunu kullandı; şimdi de kullanılıyor.

İnanmıyor musun yoksa Sevgili Arat?

O zaman Nedim şener'in bu cinayetle ilgili olarak yazdığı o kitabı; Dink Cinayeti ve İstihbarat Yalanları'nı (Güncel Yayıncılık) yeniden oku.

Hrant'ın öldürüleceğini Trabzon Emniyeti biliyordu. Emniyetin bildiğini MİT bilmez mi sanıyorsun? Orası da biliyordu. 

Peki; sizin çevrenizdekiler neden polisi ve MİT'i suçlamıyor da askerden hesap sormaya kalkışıyor?

Ne yani Trabzon Emniyeti ve MİT de mi Ergenekoncu ki bu cinayeti Silivri'deki bir gruba yıkmaya kalkışıyorlar?

Sevgili Arat; bu yaklaşım; sizin büyük acınızın en kötü istismar şeklidir.

Bu yüzden de halkın büyük bölümü; sizin acınıza yabancı kalıyor.

üünkü; *'Hepimiz Hrantız, hepimiz Ermeniyiz!'* demekle katile ulaşılamıyor, aksine cinayetin üstü örtülüyor. üünkü; bu cinayette ana hedef Ermeniler değil; o kesimi de ilgilendiren aktif bir aydındır.

Size yaraşan da Hrant'ı, kendi siyasal planları uğruna öldürtenlerden hesap sormaktır.



Sevgili Arat!

Baban gibi insanlarla ilgili istihbaratı MİT yapar; polis istihbaratı yapar; jandarma yapar.

Bu istihbaratlardan Hrant'ın öldürtülüceği açıkça ve kesinlikle anlaşılıyor.

Polis duruyor, MİT duruyor, jandarma duruyor ve o kurşun atılıyor.

Düşün bakalım: Bu tedbiri CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal mı alacaktı yoksa Başbakan olan Tayyip Erdoğan mı?

İşte bu soruya doğru cevap vermemiz gerekiyor.

*MEHMET OCAKTAN NE YAPMIş?*
Geçen gece Kanal 24'te, eski gazeteci AKP Milletvekili Mehmet Ocaktan konuştu. Kendisi TBMM Dink Cinayetini Araştırma Komisyonu'nun başkanı olarak haberci Fuat Kozluklu'nun sorularını cevaplandırdı. Bay Ocaktan; Hrant Dink'i İstanbul Valiliği'ne çağırtarak uyaran o iki kişiyi hiç duymamış gibi konuştu. Halbuki Nedim şener; o iki kişinin MİT'ten olduğunu tespit etmiş bulunuyor. 

Görüyorsunuz AKP'nin gazeteci milletvekili, elindeki onca imkana karşın Hrant Dink'i üstü kapalı korkutan ama önlem aldırtmayan MİT'çileri bilmiyor ama sivil gazeteci şener bu bilgilere ulaşabiliyor.

Nasıl oluyor bu iş?

Başa dönelim; başa... Hrant'ı Türkiye'de siyasete yön vermek ve milliyetçileri kötü göstermek için kurban seçtiler. Bunun için polis istihbaratı, mahkemenin istemesine karşın, ilgili evrakı vermiyor. 

Arat; bu gerçeği hiç unutmamalı...

Dink cinayeti çözülürse; yeni derin devletçiler ve yeni Ergenekoncular da ortaya çıkarılmış olacaktır.

Söz, sonuna kadar bu işi takip edeceğim.

Diğer gerçek gazetecileri iğrenç Ağca cinayeti kadar bu cinayeti de takip etmeye davet ediyorum...


*21.01.2010 / GüNEş GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*200 gazetecinin arşivi Tuncay üzkan’ın dava dosyasına girdi*



*AVUKAT Ahmet üörtoğlu,* 16 aydır *Silivri*’de yatan gazeteci *Tuncay üzkan*’ın sorgusunun 25 Aralık’ta bittikten sonra, *Halkalı*’daki depoda bulunan sözde dijital verilerin çok kısa süre içinde (yaklaşık 1.5 yıl) tespit ve değerlendirme sonuçlarının mahkemedeki dosyasına konulmasına tepki gösteriyor.

*üzkan’*ın vekili* üörtoğlu* şöyle diyor: 

“Dosyaya giren ve 12 klasörden oluşan bir kısım dijital belge ve resimlerin, müvekkilim *Tuncay üzkan* ile hiçbir ilgi ve alakası yoktur. Bunların hiçbiri müvekkilimin şahsına ait değildir. Yargılamanın ilk gününden beri ısrarla söylediğimiz üzere söz konusu depo 200 gazeteci ve TV çalışanının yaklaşık 20 yıllık arşividir. *Kanal Türk* televizyonunun el değiştirmesinden sonra devire konu olmayan, çalışanlara ve kuruma ait eşyaların konulduğu yerdir. 

Müvekkilimin yerini dahi bilmediği bu depoda bulunan tüm verilerin ona ait olduğunu iddia etmek sözde ihbarcının bile vicdanı ile bağdaşmamıştır ki bu depo için *‘Tuncay üzkan*’*a ve Kanaltürk’e ait evrakların bulunduğu depo*’ ifadesini kullanmıştır. 1998-2000 yılları arası döneme ait, TV ve gazete haberciliği yaparken kullanılan o döneme ilişkin haber özelliği taşıyan, kime ait olduğu belli olmayan bu dijital veri çözümlerinin, *‘Yeşil’* kod adıyla bilinen şahsa ilişkin belgelerin, sanki müvekkil *Tuncay üzkan*’a ait yeni suç içerir belgelerin bulunduğu şeklinde bir kısım medyada sunulması; açıkça müvekkilim *Tuncay üzkan*’ın adil yargılanma hakkını engelleyici bir tutumdur. Amaç malumdur: *üamur at izi kalsın, Tuncay içeride suçsuz yere daha fazla yatsın.*

Tek amacımız vardır; adil bir yargılanma sonucunda Tuncay üzkan’ın suçsuzluğunu ispat etmektir.”


YALüIN BAYER / HüRRİYET GZT. / 21.01.2010

----------


## bozok

*O General meydan okudu*

*18.25 / 21.1.2010*



*Taraf Gazetesi yönetimi ve haberi yapan muhabirleri canlı yayına davet etti.*

HABERTüRK TV'de Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Yiğit Bulut'un sorularını yanıtlayan emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan,* 'Balyoz Planı"* iddialarını ortaya atan Taraf gazetesinin yöneticileri Ahmet Altan ve Yasemin üongar ile haberin altında imzaları olan Mehmet Baransu ve Yıldıray Oğur'u canlı yayında tartışmaya davet etti.Orgeneral Doğan,* "Gelin karşıma tartışalım. Eğer doğruysa siz benim alnımı karışlayın. Ama yanlışsa ben sizin alnınızı karışlayacağım. Var mısınız?"* diye meydan okudu.

Orgeneral Doğan, Yiğit Bulut yönetimindeki tartışma için söz konusu isimleri HABERTüRK TV binasında bekledi ama Taraf yöneticileri teklifi kabul etmedi. HABERTüRK Haber Merkezi'nin ulaştığı Taraf Gazetesi yöneticileri _"Yarınki gazeteyi yetiştirmeye çalışıyoruz. Haber toplantısındayız. Bu nedenle bugün için canlı yayına çıkmamız mümkün değil"_ diyerek, emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın davetini reddettiler.

*İstanbul Adliyesi'nde "Balyoz" hareketliliği* 
Taraf gazetesi muhabiri Mehmet Baransu, dün* "Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı"*na ait olduğu belirtilen belgelerin de içinde bulunduğu CD'leri, Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na sundu. İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı,_ "Bu gibi durumlarda 2 savcı görevlendiriyoruz. İnceleme başlattık"_ dedi.

Taraf gazetesi muhabiri Baransu, *"Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı"*na ait olduğu belirtilen belgelerin de içinde bulunduğu 4 adet CD'yi savcılığa sunmak üzere dün Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'ne geldi. Adliyeye hakim ve savcıların kullandığı üst kapıdan giriş yapan Baransu, basın mensuplarına yaptığı açıklamada, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı'nın kendisinden istediği belgelerin içinde bulunduğu orijinal CD'leri getirdiğini dile getirerek, çantasından çıkardığı 4 adet CD'yi gazetecilere gösterdi. Baransu, daha sonra CD'leri ilgili savcılığa sunmak üzere adliyeye girdi.

Baransu adliye çıkışında ise _"Plana ilişkin belgelerin orjinalini gördüm, okudum. Bir kısmı DVD halinde idi. Bir kısmı yazılı idi. DVD'de olanların orijinalinden kopya aldım. Diğerlerininden hem üzerlerinden fotoğraf çektim hem de taradım. Bana gelen orijinal kopyalarla birlikte bunları 4 CD halinde tutanak karşılığında Başsavcı Vekili üolakkadı'ya teslim ettim. üolakkadı haber kaynağımla ilgili herhangi bir şey sormadı. Benim verdiğim CD'leri kapalı zarfa koyup emanete kaldırdılar. CD'lerden aldıkları kopya üzerinden soruşturmayı yürütecekler"_ dedi.

üolakkadı'nın söz konusu iddialarla ilgili *"2 savcı görevlendirileceğini"* söylediğini ifade eden Baransu, _"Turan Bey, savcıların iş yoğunluğuna bakacağını ve yapılacak değerlendirmenin ardından konunun inceleneceğini söyledi"_ dedi.


*"Bu gibi konularda 2 savcı görevlendiriyoruz"*
üolakkadı da, adliyesinden ayrıldığı sırada basın mensuplarının konuya ilişkin soruları üzerine, gazeteleri ve belgeleri incelediklerini bildirdi. Konuya ilişkin dilekçeler de bulunduğunu ifade eden üolakkadı,_ "Bu gibi durumlarda genelde 2 savcı görevlendiriyoruz. İnceleme başlattık"_ diye konuştu.

...

----------


## bozok

*Cami bombalamak CIA'nın 1998 planıdır!*


*Arslan BULUT*
*YENİüAğ GZT.*
*22.01.2010*






30-31 Mayıs 1998 tarihlerinde ABD’de Amerikan Ulusal Savunma Enstitüsü bir toplantı düzenledi. Eski CIA Ankara İstasyon şefi Graham Fuller ile ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı Siyasi Planlama Dairesi görevlisi Prof. Henry Barkey, toplantıda senaryolarını açıkladılar. 

Senaryoya göre _“Kahramanmaraş, Sivas, Erzincan, Kayseri ve üorum’da cuma namazında camilerde bombalar patlayacak. Ayaklanan halk, valiliklere, kaymakamlıklara yürüyecek. Polis halkın önüne geçemeyince askeri birlikler devreye girecek. Laik-anti laik, Alevi-Sünni çatışması patlak verecek. Ağırlıklı olarak Sünnilerin safına geçen polis, askeri birliklerle çatışmaya girecek. Radikal İslamcılar, ayrılıkçı Kürtlerle birleşerek orduya karşı silahlı mücadeleye başlayacaklar. Orduda çözülmeler baş gösterecek.”_ 

Toplantıda bu olaylar sonrasında ABD’nin Türkiye’ye nasıl müdahale edebileceği de tartışıldı. 

O zaman Türk basınına da yansıyan bu *“kıyamet senaryosu”*nun asıl hedefi, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne gözdağı vermekti. 

Daha sonra Yunanlı bakan Teodoros Pangalos da *“Bir gün Türkiye’de halk ayaklanması olacak ve Türkiye’ye demokrasiyi getirecek”* diyecekti. 

* * *

CIA, benzer senaryoları, 12 Eylül’den önce Kahramanmaraş, Malatya, üorum, Hatay gibi illerimizde uyguladı. 

üorum’da 4 Temmuz 1980 Cuma günü Ulucami’de hoca vaaz verirken, bir kişi camiye girerek, *“Alaaddin Camii’ni yaktılar”* diye bağırdı. Diğer camilere girenler de *“Komünistler, Aleviler, Alaaddin Camii’ne bomba koydular!”* diyordu. Aynı anda Alevi mahallelerinde de* “Faşistler sizi öldürmeye geliyorlar”* diye kışkırtma yapanlar vardı. 

TRT’de, _“üorum’da Alaaddin Camii’ne bomba atılması ve dışarıdan ateş edilmesi üzerine meydana gelen olaylarda ilk belirlemelere göre dört kişi öldü”_ haberi verildi ve saat başı haber tekrarlandı. TRT üorum muhabiri *böyle bir haber geçmediğini* açıkladı. 

Olayları sahneye koyan kişi *Alexander Peck* adlı CIA ajanıdır. Hedef, 12 Eylül darbesine zemin hazırlamaktır. 

* * *

Demek ki cami bombalamak fikri, bir CIA tasarımıdır. Böyle şeytani bir plan Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin hiçbir vatandaşının aklından geçmez. 11 Eylül olayında kendi kulelerine sivil uçakları çarptıran da CIA’dır! Benzer bir olayı, Anıtkabir’de bir tören sırasında yapmayı da planlamışlardı!

Irak’ta ABD-İngiltere ve İsrail istihbarat servisleri, kendi kontrollerindeki terör gruplarına türbe-cami bombalatıp şii-Sünni savaşına yol açmışlardır. 

Taraf gazetesinde yayınlanan Balyoz planı, bana bunları hatırlattı. İstanbul’daki bütün ilgili subayların katıldığı bir seminerde cami bombalamak gibi CIA planlarının tartışılması düşünülemez. Dolayısıyla Fatih ve Bayazıt camilerine bomba atılması, böylece darbe zemini meydana getirmek senaryosu, harp oyunları plan tatbikatına sonradan eklenmiştir. Ekleyen de konuyla ilgili cd’leri Taraf gazetesine verenlerdir. 

* * *

Gazeteciler konusuna gelince. 2002 yılında hazırlanan plana göre, darbe sırasında 137 gazeteciden faydalanılacakmış. 137 gazetecinin çoğu ise o sırada Türk medyasını yöneten, gazete künyelerinde adları bulunan kişiler! Bence CIA, bu listeyi yayınlatmakla, *nüfuz edemediği gazetecilerden* intikam alıyor! Nüfuz edilenler ise şimdi 137 gazeteciyi darbeci diye suçluyor. 

Ben bu aşağılık yaratıkların suçlamalarını tümüyle reddediyor ve sahiplerine iade ediyorum. Bu tür olaylarla, uzaktan yakından hiçbir ilgim olmamıştır.

...

----------


## bozok

*KIZMAYIN...*
*Beceriksiz askerler!*

Taraf gazetesi işini görmeye devam ediyor.. Bohçacılar misali her hafta yeni bir hikaye servis ediyor. Hatırlayın kısa bir süre öncesine kadar Kafes diye bir planı gündeme taşımıştı. Kafes yayını bitti, bu sefer Balyoz devreye girdi.. Ne midir Balyoz? üetin Doğan’ın ihtilal senaryosu imiş!.. Görüyorsunuz Sarıkız, Ay ışığı, Yakamoz, Eldiven ve üorap (!) bu darbe senaristlerini kesmemiş olacak ki Kafes’den sonra Balyoz’u sunuyorlar.. 

Komikliğin bu kadarı da fazla. TSK gibi bir yapı bu kadar çok darbe teşebbüsünde bulunur da, birini mi başaramaz? üstelik o ordu yakın geçmişte defalarca benzerlerini başarı ile yapmışsa? Hadise şekilde görüldüğü gibi TSK’ya karşı başlatılan psikolojik operasyonun yani yıpratmanın yeni versiyonudur... Sakın ha bunun için Taraf gazetesine kızmayın, Taraf işini yapıyor. 

Kızacağınız adres, ona izin veren AKP iktidarı ile, sızlanmaktan başka bir şey yapamayan Genelkurmay’dır!


*PARASIZ HİZMET...*
*Patrikhane bülbülü TSK’ya sövüyor!*

Kezban Hatemi’yi eskilerin deyimi ile zahiren biliyoruz da, batinen tanımıyoruz! Eşleri Hüseyin Beyler mübarek kurban bayramımızda kurban kesilmesine şiddetle muhalefet ederler. Kendileri Patrikhane’nin avukatıdır ama bunu para karşılığı yapmadığını söylerler. Hep merak edip dururum, Müslüman bir avukat para almıyorsa farklı bir dinin tapınağına bu hizmeti niçin yapar ve kendini paralar? İlginçtir Patrikhane’ye sevgi dolu olan Kezban hanım, iş Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine geldi mi, müthiş ceberutlaşıyor ve kıyameti koparıyor. ünceki akşam yandaş bir TV kanalında Kezban Hatemi’yi yine TSK’ya akıl almayacak lafları ederken gördüm. Mesela ne mi demiş? TSK’nın kendi halkına zulüm yaptığı gibi kahredici bir iddiada bulunmuş ve bu şanlı kurumu *çetecilikle* özdeşleştirmiş!.. Ne diyeyim, Patrikhane sözcüsüne de başkası, yakışmazdı herhalde!.. Sahi Genelkurmay’da adli müşavirlik diye bir birim var mı, varsa ne iş yapar?



S. üNKİBAR / YENİüAğ GZT. / 22.01.2010

----------


## bozok

*Genelkurmay 51 nolu DVD'yi incelemeye aldı*

*22.01.2010 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

 

*Levent Göktaş, DVD’nin incelenmesini istemişti.*

üzel Kuvvetler’den Emekli Albayı Levent Göktaş’ın avukatlık sürosunda ele geçirildiği iddia olunan ve çatlak olduğu belirlenen 51 No’li DVD’de yer alan askeri bilgilerle ilgili Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın idari inceleme başlattığı öğrenildi. Konuyla ilgili Genelkurmay Başkanlığı namına ilgili birimler tarafından gönderilen yazı geçtiğimiz günlerde dava dosyasına girdi. Gelen yazı iki maddeden oluşuyor. Birincisi, 1 Aralık 2009 tarihli* “51 No’lu DVD”* konulu, ikincisi ise 19 Kasım 2009 tarihli *“İki Devlet Kuruluşuna Yönelik eylem”* konulu yazıya cevap. Yazıda 51 No’lu DVD için,_ “Halen adli yargıya intikal etmiş olup, gerekli idari inceleme aşamasındadır. Bu kapsamda bir istihbari bilgi mevcut değildir”_ denildi. *“İki Devlet Kuruluşuna Eylem”* konulu yazı için ise; _“Elde edilmiş bir istihbari bilgi mevcut değildir”_ bilgisi verildi. 

*üatlak çıkmıştı*
Göktaş, Silivri Cezaevi yerleşkesinde İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza’da görülen davanın 18 Eylül’deki duruşmasında, ümraniye savcılarına *“Benim değil”* dediği DVD üzerinde parmak izi tespiti yapılmasını istemişti. Mahkemenin talebi yerinde bulması üzerine, Silivri İlçe Emniyet Müdürlüğü Olay Yeri İnceleme Grup Amirliği ekibi 10 Kasım’da DVD’yi inceleme altına almıştı. 

Yapılan incelemede DVD’nin çatlak ve tozlu olduğu belirlenmiş, parmak izi incelemesinden ise vazgeçilmişti. Ekspertiz raporunda şu ifadeler yer almıştı: _“Materyal üzerinde gözle yapılan kontrolde gözle görülür biçimde tozlu olduğu, DVD üzerinde kısmi çatlak bulunduğu görülmüş, bu halde fotoğraf çekimi yapılmıştır.”_ 

Rapor üzerine, mahkeme heyeti, DVD içindeki verilerin kaybolup kaybolmadığının belirlenmesi için TüBİTAK ve İstanbul Teknik üniversitesi’nde inceleme yapılmasına karar vermişti. 

...

----------


## bozok

*'Soruşturmayı savcılar değil polisler yürüttü'*

*22.01.2010 / YENİüAğ GZT.*


 

*Emcet Olcaytu savunmasında suçlamaları reddetti.*

ümraniye davasının 34. duruşması dün yapıldı. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’nde oluşturulan salonda görülen davanın dünkü duruşmasında ikinci ümraniye davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Aydınlık Dergisi yazarı ve Ulusal Kanal Hukuk Danışmanı Emcet Olcaytu savunma yaptı. Olcaytu, 6 aylık süre içerisinde telefon dinlemeleri sonucu 1697 konuşmasından 12 tanesinin iddianameye konulduğunu ifade ederek, soruşturmanın da savcılar tarafından değil, polislerce yürütüldüğünü ileri sürdü. 

*Nedensellik bağı yok*
İddianamede suç tarihi olarak gözaltına alınma tarihinin belirtildiğini iddia eden Olcaytu, _“Suçun sona erdiği tarih belli. Peki ben ne zaman bu örgüte girmişim? İlkokula başladığımda mı? Hangi eylem nedeniyle örgüt mensubu olduğumun belirtilmesi lazım. Biz ceza hukuku genel ilkeler dersini okuduğumuz zaman her suçun bir maddi bir de manevi fiili oluşacağını öğrenmiştik. Ayrıca bir de nedensellik bağı vardır. Ben herhangi bir eylemde bulunmuşsam bu eylemle doğan sonuç arasında bir neden yoksa ben suçtan sorumlu tutulamam. İddianameye baktığımda, delil diye ortaya konulan belge ile terör örgütü üyeliği arasında bir nedensellik bağı kuramıyorum”_ dedi.

...

----------


## bozok

*TSK'dan önemli açıklama* 



*Genelkurmay, kozmik aramada güvenlik prensibinin ihlal edildiğini, darbe planı iddiaları ile ilgili olarak da yasadışı hiçbir faaaliyet içinde bulunulmadığını açıkladı* 

*22.01.2010 / ümit KOZAN / DHA / 11:50* 


GENELKURMAY Başkanlığı Adli Müşaviri Tuğgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu, Ankara'da hakim tarafından incelenen, kozmik odadaki planların, güvenlik prensibinin kaybolması nedeniyle iptal edileceğini söyledi.

Genelkurmay'da düzenlenen bilgilendirme toplantısında konuşan Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Adli Müşaviri *Tuğgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu,* Ankara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı'nda yapılan aramalarla ilgili Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nin saklayacak, gizleyecek hiçbirşeyi olmadığı için arama ve inceleme sırasında hiçbir müdahalede bulunulmadığını belirtti. 

Ancak art niyetli kişi ve gruplar ile bazı medya organlarının acımasızca bu süreçte dahi Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'ni hedef alan çalışmalar yaptığını kaydeden Tuğgeneral üubukçu şunları söyledi: 

_"Bütün bu süreçte yaşananlar TSK'nın hukuka olan saygısının en açık göstergesidir. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri önümüzdeki süreçte de bu kirli oyunları tezgahlayanların ve kendisini bir suç örgütüymüş gibi göstermek isteyenlerin kafalarındaki ön yargılardan sıyrılamayarak mesnetsiz suçlamalarına devam edeceklerinin bilincindedir. şunun çok açık ve net biçimde bilinmesinde yarar vardır ki bu da; TSK'nın hiçbir birimi kurumsal olarak yasadışı bir faaliyetin içinde olmamıştır ve bundan sonra da olması mümkün değildir. Her kurumda olabileceği gibi, eğer bireysel hata yapan ya da suça bulaşanlar varsa, yetkili yargı mercileri, gereğini yapacaktır. Bu inançla TSK eskiden olduğu gibi gelecekte de tüm faaliyetlerini, kendisine verilen yetki ve yasalar çerçevesinde sürdürmeyeyse devam edecektir"_ 

Tuğgeneral üubuklu, kozmik odadaki aramaların ardından burada *yıllarca emek verilerek hazırlanan planlarla* *ilgili güvenlik prensibinin kaybolduğunu*, *bu nedenle bu planların iptal edileceğini* sözlerine ekledi.

Tuğgeneral üubuklu Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin yeni kararıyla birlikte sivil yargıda bulunan askeri personelle ilgili dosyaların tekrar askeri yargı mercilerine iade edileceğini de belirtti. 


...

----------


## bozok

*Taraf'ın iddiasına göre darbe kabinesindeki isimler!* 



*Taraf gazetesi önceki gün başlattığı Balyoz Harekat Planı'yla ilgili iddialarını bugün de sürdürdü.*


Gazetede AK Parti hükümeti devrilirse *"milli mutabakat"* hükümetinin kurulacağı iddia ediliyor, kabine listesi sıralanıyor.

Listede tanınmış işadamları, akademisyenler ve siyasetçiler yer alıyor.

Haberde ayrıca kaos yaratmak için Fatih ve Beyazıt Camii'ne bombalı saldırı düzenleyeceği ileri sürülen askerlerin isimleri de sicil numaralarıyla yer alıyor.

İddiaya göre darbe sonrasında milli mutabakat hükümeti bankalara askeri personel atayacak, azınlık ve yabancı şirketlerin mal ve paralarına el konulacak, özel okullar devletleştirilecek..

Taraf'ın iddiasına göre oluşturulacak kabine şöyle;

Balyoz Darbe Planı'nı hazırlayanların Ankara'da işbaşına getirmek istediği bakanlar kurulunun tam listesi şöyle:

Rıfat Hisarcıklıoğlu (Başbakan), Hikmet üetin (Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı), Yıldırım Aktuna (Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı), Necmettin Karaduman (Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı), Süheyl Batum (Devlet Bakanı), Mehmet Moğultay (Devlet Bakanı), Mehmet Nuri Yılmaz (Devlet Bakanı), Türkan Saylan (Devlet Bakanı), Mehmet Seyfi Oktay (Adalet Bakanı), Kemal Yavuz (Milli Savunma Bakanı), İsmet Sezgin (İçişleri Bakanı), İsmail Cem (Dışişleri Bakanı), Zekeriya Temizel (Maliye Bakanı), Kemal Gürüz (Milli Eğitim Bakanı), ümer Izgi (Bayındırlık ve İskan Bakanı), Kemal Alemdaroğlu (Sağlık Bakanı), Işın üelebi (Ulaştırma Bakanı), Köksal Toptan (Tarım ve Köyişleri Bakanı), Bayram Meral (üalışma ve Sosyal Güvenlik Bakanı), Hüsamettin üzkan (Sanayi ve Ticaret Bakanı), Rüştü Kazım Yücelen (Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanı), İstemihan Talay (Kültür Bakanı), Eyüp Aşık (Turizm Bakanı), Hikmet Uluğbay (Orman Bakanı), Nur Serter (üevre Bakanı).


...

----------


## bozok

*İddialara yanıt!* 

*22.01.2010 Cuma 14:37 / VATAN GZT.*



*TOBB Başkanı Hisarcıklıoğlu, kendisiyle ilgili olarak “Balyoz planı”nda yer alan darbe sonrası Türkiye’nin başbakanı olacak iddialarına karşı çıktı.*


Türkiye Odalar ve Borrsalar Birliği (TOBB) Başakanı Rıfat Hisarcıklıoğlu yaptığı basın toplantısında *“Balyoz Eylem Planı”*nda kendisi hakkında yer alan iddiaları yanıtladı. 

Plana göre kendisinin darbe sonrası kurulacak hükümetin başbakanı olacağı iddialarına şiddetle karşı çıkan Hisarcıklıoğlu, *“Darbe iddialarına adımın karıştırılmasını dehşetle karşılıyorum”* dedi. 

Darbe yapmayı vatana ihanet sayacağını ifade eden TOBB Başkanı darbe yapacağı iddia edilen kişileri tanımadığını da belirtti. 

Sadece adaletin yanında olacağını anlatan Hisarcıklıoğlu, *“Darbe tezgahları kadar haysiyet cellatlığı da namussuzluktur”* ifadesini kullandı. 

Herkesi linç fetvalarına son vermeye çağıran Hisarcıklıoğlu, kendilerinin sadece aş, iş, ekmek kavgası vermek istediğini de sözlerine ekledi. TOBB Başkanı ayrıca kendilerinin birinci sınıf bir demokrasi istediğini de belirtip, *“Makamı, rütbesi ne olursa olsun kimse demokrasi dışına çıkamaz”* dedi. 

Hisarcıklıoğlu ayrıca kendisinin ve ailesinin Türkiye’de yaşanan bütün darbelerden etkilendiğini de belirtti


...

----------


## bozok

Rıza Zelyut
*Darbeciye de iktidara da hizmet eden alçaktır* 
*__________________________________________________ _______________________________________________*

 
Türkiye'nin en ahlaksız adamı Ahmet Altan, yayımladığı *casus gazetesi Taraf'*ta, dün, darbecilere hizmet edecek gazeteciler arasında benim adımı da vermiş.

Darbecilere hizmet eden aydın; dünyanın en şerefsizidir.

Bu dünyanın en şerefsizinden daha şerefsiz olan kişi ise, aydın gözüküp de hükümetlere hizmet edendir. 

İşte ahlaksız Ahmet Altan'ın görevi budur.

Onun çıkardığı ajan gazetesindeki haberlere hiç inanmıyorum. 

üünkü:

- Bu gazeteyi çıkarmadan önce onun ne yapacağını bildim ve yazdım: Dediklerim aynen çıktı, çıkıyor.

- Fethullahçı örgüt tarafından beslenen birisinin aydın ve demokrat olması mümkün değildir. Ahmet gibiler, 5. Kol ajanı gibi çalışan sivil görüntülü casuslardır. 

- Ahmet Altan ve ona benzeyenlerin arkasında küresel tefeci sermaye (emperyalizm) bulunur.

- Bu tipler; iktidarda kim varsa onlarla bütünleşerek duruma göre tavır takınırlar ama Batı emperyalizmine bağlılıktan asla vaz geçmezler.

İşte Türkiye'yi hem ABD güdümünde tutmak hem de AKP'yi iktidarda bulundurmak isteyenler düşündüler, taşındılar; kullanabileceklerini birisini aradılar. Bu aranan adam; hiçbir ahlak değeri bulunmayan birisi olmalıydı ki istenilen ne ise yapsın.

İşte bu ölçüye uygun insan olarak Ahmet Altan'ı buldular.

Bu herif *'bir erkek kardeşle kız kardeşin, bir anne ile oğlun, bir baba ile kızın'* cinsel ilişkiye girmesini normal bulan (Bakınız: Kadınca Dergisi Eylül 1985) gerçekten tefessüh etmiş bir ahlakın temsilcisidir.

İşte böyle insanlık değerleri yozlaşmış, ruhu çürümüş birisine her şey yaptırılabilirdi. Onu satın alıp eline bir gazete verdiler. 

Gazetenin nere basıldığına, kimlerin ilan verdiğine bir bakın yeter. 

Bu adam; arkasına Fethullahçı örgütü ve dolayısıyla da hükümeti alınca piyasaya bir demokrasi kahramanı gibi daldı. Onun başında bulunduğu gazeteye; en yaman casusların bile ulaşamayacağı bilgileri aktarmaya başladılar. Bilgi dersem; çok gizli görüntüsü verilmiş ama dış güçlerle işbirliği halindeki *Fethullahçı örgütün imal ettiği* bilgilerdi bunlar. İkide bir aynı başlık:

*'Asker darbe yapacakmış!'*

Yapacaktılar da neden yapmadılar peki? Yapacaktılar da neden bunlardan hesap sorulmadı?

TSK içindeki bazılarının kendi görevleri sanıp yaptıkları çalışmaları Ahmet Altan'ın patronu olan o gerçek casuslar; ele geçiriyorlar; şurasına burasına ekleme yaparak piyasaya sürüyorlar. 

Tıpkı Cumhuriyet Yazarı Mustafa Balbay'ın günlüklerine yaptıkları gibi. Böylece de kamuoyunu yanıltıp AKP'yi mazlum ve mağdur gibi göstermeye uğraşıyorlar.

*SEN DARBECİNİN şAHISIN TOSUN*
Bu ahlaksız adam; hükümete hizmet ederken; benim gibi her hükümete muhalefet eden isimlere de kara çalıyor. Darbeciler güya gazetecileri de listelemiş... Tutuklanacaklar varmış. Bunlar da Ahmet Altan gibilermiş. Aralarında benim de bulunduğum 137 gazeteciyi ise darbeciler kullanacakmış.

Bu herif-i naşerife soruyorum: Söyle bakalım, besleme! Darbecilerle uğraştın da şimdiye kadar hangi bedeli ödedin?

Ben 12 Eylül'ün mağduruyum; sen; 12 Eylül darbesinin ürünü olan bir iktidara hizmet ederek darbeciliğin nimetini yiyen bir casus parçasısın.

Ahlaki değerleri ayaklarının altına almış senin gibi birisinin bizi büyük ahlaksızlık olan darbecilikle ilişkilendirmesi, dünyanın en büyük sahtekarlığıdır.

Bir darbe olsa, postal yalamak için kuyruğa girecek olanlar sen ve senin o malum arkadaşların olacaktır.

Herkes biliyor ki; ABD istemeden TSK kılını kıpırdatamaz. 1971, 1980 askeri müdahaleleri Amerika istediği için yapılmıştır. Bugün TSK; tamamen ABD'nin denetimine girmiştir. Bu askerin içine 1950'lerin başında yerleştirilen *NATO bağlantılı Amerikancı örgüt,* orduyu yöneten asıl güç olmuştur.

şimdilerde eğer darbecilerle (TSK ile) mücadele eden bir hükümet varmış gibi görüntü veriliyorsa; bunun sebebi, hükümeti iktidarda tutma gayretidir. Bu sahte darbe planlarının ortaya çıkarılması; asker üzerinden AKP'ye puan kazandırmaktadır. Ahlaksız Ahmet Altan ve arkadaşları; işte basın içindeki hükümet ve Amerikan ajanı olarak çalışmaktadır.



*22.01.2010 / GüNEş GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Seminerde sunulan darbe planı*


*Tufan TüRENü*
*HüRRİYET GZT.*
*22.01.2010*





*TARAF’a sızdırılan darbe senaryosunda akla ve mantığa aykırı bir sürü nokta var.* 

*Taraf’ın gazetecilik ilke ve kurallarına uymak gibi bir derdi yok.*


Onlar için önemli olan yüklendikleri misyon. 

Onun için mantık hataları onları rahatsız etmiyor. 

En önemlisi de haberde suçlanan tarafın görüşüne başvurma gereği de duyulmaması.

üncelikle şunu belirtelim ki, darbe planları gizlidir. 

Orda burda anlatılmaz. 

Oysa Taraf’ta *“Balyoz harekatı”* adı verilen *“plan semineri”*nin içeriği seminerlere senaryo olarak sunulmuş, hatta tartışmaya bile açılmış. 

Böyle darbe yapılamaz.

* * *

Mantığa oturmayan iddialardan bazıları da şunlar:

Bir cuma günü *Fatih Camii* ile *Beyazıt Camii*’nde bomba patlatılacak. 

Cemaat kışkırtılarak kargaşa yaratılacak ve sonra da irtica ayaklanması bahanesi ile darbeye zemin hazırlanacak.

Gece yarısı organize edilen cüppeli, sarıklı ve çarşaflı gruplar ellerinde yeşil bayraklarla ve mototofkokteyleri ile Hava Müzesi’ni basacaklar, müzedeki uçakları tahrip edecekler.
Ege’de bir Türk uçağı, Yunan jetlerine düşürtülecek, bu olmazsa kendi uçağımız bizim pilotlar tarafından düşürülecek. 

Bu yolla Ege’de Yunanistan’la çatışma yaratılacak. (Savaş çıkınca darbe nasıl yapılacak?)
Tüm Hava Kuvvetleri birlikleri nizamiyelerine şeriat isteyen gruplar tarafından saldırılar düzenlenecek. 

Sonra da Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri ülke bütünlüğünü korumak, milli birliği ve beraberliği sağlamak, iç savaşı ve kardeş kavgasını önlemek maksadıyla AKP iktidarına son vererek ülke yönetimine el koyacak. 

Bu senaryo Taraf’a uçuruluyor, belli televizyon kanalları bu haberi gerçekmiş gibi uzun uzun altına görüntüler döşeyerek defalarca yayınlıyor. 

Tıpkı bundan öncekiler gibi...

Bütün bu haberlerin amacı TSK’yı yıpratarak etkisizleştirmek. 

Bunun için birbiri ardına bu tip iddialarla doldurulan senaryolar üretiliyor ve aynı yolla kamuoyuna enjekte ediliyor. 


* * *

*“Plan semineri”*nin tarihi de aslında mantığa fazla oturmuyor. 

üünkü 2002 Kasım’ında Türkiye’de seçim yeni olmuş. 

Yeni bir iktidar gelmiş. Hemen bütün kesimler demokratik kurallara uygun yapılan seçimin sonuçlarını kabullenmiş.

Asker herhangi bir yorumda dahi bulunmamış. 

Daha sonraki günlerde hükümet kurulmuş, yasaklı olan *Recep Tayyip Erdoğan*’ın önündeki engeller kaldırılmış, siyasete girmesi ve milletvekili olması sağlanmış. 

*Erdoğan* AKP’nin başına geçmiş. 

O günlerin gazetelerini inceleyenler hükümete hiçbir kanattan bırakın karşı çıkmayı eleştiri bile olmadığını görürler.

Bütün kamuoyu hükümete bir avans verilmesi kararına uyuyor.

Yani ülkede ortam son derece normal. Böyle bir dönemde neden darbe hazırlansın?

Ben bu yazıyı yazarken Genelkurmay’ın açıklaması geldi. 

Bence açıklama doyurucu değil. 

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, Başbakan’a bağlı bir kurum. 

Ama Başbakan suskun. Bu iddialara inanıyor mu, inanmıyor mu?

İnanıyorsa gereğini yapsın.

İnanmıyorsa kendisine bağlı olan ülkenin en önemli kurumunu gerektiği gibi savunsun.

...

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON BAşSAVCISINI HANGİ ERGENEKON SAVCISI “ERGENEKONCU” DİYE DİNLETTİ?*



*19.01.2010* 

Yazı başlığı tekerleme gibi oldu; kusura bakmayın. Ama olayı daha iyi anlatmanın yolunu bulamadık.

Perdelenmiş haberi Anadolu Ajansı geçti. Haber aynen şöyle:

_“İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin, kendisi hakkında dinleme kararı veren Adalet müfettişleri hakkında suç duyurusunda bulundu. Alınan bilgiye göre, Başsavcı Engin, ''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında, kendisi hakkında iletişimin tespiti kararı isteyen Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişleriyle ilgili hazırladığı şikayet dilekçesini Adalet Bakanlığına gönderdi.”_

Dinlenen kişi Ergenekon soruşturmasının Başsavcısıdır. Peki, bu müfettişler dinleme kararını kendi kafalarına göre mi aldı? Tabi ki hayır.

****

Yüksek mahkeme üyeleri hariç, hakim ve savcılar CMK 135’e göre dinlenebilir. Dinleme gerekçesi,* “Rüşvet ve silahlı örgüt suçlarıyla sınırlı olmak”* zorundadır. Bu durumda Ergenekon Başsavcısı ya rüşvet ya da silahlı örgüt suçlarıyla ilgili olarak dinlenmiş olmalı.

Başsavcı rüşvetçi mi? Elimizdeki verilere göre Başsavcı rüşvetle suçlanmıyor.

Diğer seçenekte silahlı örgüt suçlaması var. Başsavcının ilişkili olduğundan şüphe edilen silahlı örgüt Ergenekon’dur.

****

İki ay öncesini hatırlayalım. Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin dinleme skandalının ortaya çıktığı gün koştura koştura ama kimselere görünmeden İstanbul’a gitti. Başsavcı ile görüştü. Aralarında ne konuştular bilemiyoruz. Bildiğimiz, Ergenekon Başsavcısı’nın Adalet Bakanlığından belge istediği. Adalet Bakanı ne cevap verdi: *“Başsavcı Engin'e ait ses kayıtlar suç unsuru taşımaması sebebiyle imha edildi.”*

****

Hakim ve savcılar nasıl soruşturuluyor?

Soruşturma Adalet Bakanlığı’nın izniyle müfettişler ya da kıdemli bir hakim - savcı aracılığıyla yapılıyor. Yani Ergenekon Başsavcısının soruşturulmasına Adalet Bakanı’nın izin vermesi gerekiyor.

Dönemin Adalet Bakanı, bugünün Meclis Başkanı Mehmet Ali şahin, 5 Eylül 2008’de genel ve açık uçlu bir* “soruşturma izni”* veriyor. Müfettişlerde 15 Nisan 2008 ve 5 Eylül 2008 tarihli soruşturma izinlerine dayanarak, 56 hakim ve savcı hakkında dinleme talebinde bulunuyor. Söz konusu savcılar arasında Ergenekon Başsavcısı da var.

Adalet Müfettişleri 14 Ekim 2008 tarihinde İstanbul 11’inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nden Engin’in iki cep, ev ve iş telefonu için dinleme izni alıyor.

Bugünde Başsavcı *“Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişleri beni hukuksuz şekilde dinledi”* diyerek suç duyurusunda bulundu.

Peki, Adalet Bakanı Ergin nerede? Başsavcı, Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişlerine kızarken, Bakan Ergin’i neden pas geçiyor…

şimdi de can alıcı soru geliyor. Adalet müfettişleri hangi sebeple Başsavcının suç işlediği şüphesine kapıldı?

İşçi Partisi Genel Merkezi’nde yapılan aramada Ergenekon sanığı Nusret Senem’in bilgisayarında, 50’yi aşkın yargı mensubunun telefonu çıktı. Ergenekon savcıları da derledikleri isimler için Adalet Bakanlığı’na işlem yapılması için başvurdular. Yani olayı tetikleyen Başsavcısı altında çalışan Ergenekon savcıları oldu.

*Peki, kimdir bu savcılar?* 


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BALYOZ PLANI ASLINDA NEYDİ*



*Barış Terkoğlu yazdı*

*21.01.2010* 

Taraf Gazetesi dün ordu kaynaklı olduğunu iddia ettiği yeni bir plan yayınladı. Esas planın adı Balyoz. Gazetenin iddiasına göre plan 2002 Aralık ayında hazırlandı. 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihinde Selimiye Kışlası’nda 1. Ordu’ya bağlı tüm komutanlıkların katıldığı toplantıda sunuldu. Taraf’ın varolduğunu iddia ettiği planda, AKP hükümetine karşı bir darbe planının icrası yer alıyor. *“Sakal”* *“üarşaf”* *“Suga”* ve *“Oraj”* planları ise Balyoz adı verilen planın uygulamaya konması için gerekli ortamın hazırlanmasını içeriyor. Bu ortamın hazırlanması için Beyazıt ve Fatih Camileri bombalanıyor, Ege’de Türk uçağı düşürülüyor.

*Peki Taraf’ın yayınladığı bu planın içeriğinin çelişkileri neler? Taraf Gazetesi’ne bu planı servis edenler ne yapmaya çalışıyor?*


*Oyun Teorisi*
Pek çok ülkede güvenlikten sorumlu birimler olası sıradışı olaylara hazırlık yapar. Sosyal Bilimlerde kullanılan oyun teorisinin benzeri bir yaklaşımın ele alındığı hazırlıklarda hiç olmamış ancak olması muhtemel senaryolar üzerinden eylem stratejileri ele alınır. Bu eylem stratejilerinin pozitif ve negatif yanları değerlendirilir.

Bir deprem sırasında yaşanabilecek kargaşa, dini-siyasi-sosyal ayaklanmalar bu plan dahilinde ele alınır. Olası durumlarda atılabilecek adımlar güvenlik güçleri tarafından irdelenir.

*İşte Taraf Gazetesi’nin darbe planı olduğunu iddia ettiği Balyoz Planı’nın içeriği büyük oranda TSK’nın bir olası senaryo çalışması olduğunu gösteriyor. Esasında Taraf Gazetesi de bunu basit bir değerlendirme sonunda görebilirdi.*


*Yazılanlar gerçekleşmedi*
ürneğin Taraf’ın 2002 Aralık’da hazırlandığını ve 2003 Mart ayında değerlendirildiğini söylediği plana ilişkin bugün yayınladığı bölümde geçen şu ifadelere dikkat edelim:

“Yunanistan tarafından bir f-16 savaş uçağı Ege Denizi açıklarında düşürülmüş, Sakız Adası 8 mil açığında deniz kuvvetlerimize ait hücum bota Yunan savaş uçaklarınca taciz ateşi açılmıştır. Bu gelişme ile Türk Yunan hududunda gerginlik had safhaya ulaşmıştır. Bu gelişmeler üzerine Bakanlar Kurulu tarafından Milli Güvenlik Kurulu’nun teklifi üzerine 1. ve 2. Ordu bölgelerini kapsayacak şekilde; 2 şubat 2003 tarihinden geçerli olmak üzere kısmi seferberlik ilanına karar verilmiştir (Taraf Gazetesi, 21 Ocak 2010, sayfa 9)”

*5-7 Mart 2003’de gerçekleşen bu toplantıda dikkat edilirse konuşulduğu tarihten bir ay öncesinde yaşanmış bir olaydan bahsediyor. Buna göre Yunanistan sınırında yaşanan gerginlik sonrası hükümet sıkıyönetim ilan ediyor. Ancak böyle bir olay konuşulduğu sırada gerçekleşmemişti. Yani ne bir gerginlik olmuş ne de hükümet seferberlik ilan etmişti. Taraf’ın 1. Ordu Kurmay Başkanı Albay Suha Tanyeri’ye atfettiği bu sözler konuşma tarihinde gerçekleşmemişti.*

Devam edelim…

*PKK ateşkes halindeydi*
Gazetede yayınlanan planın içinde geçen şu ifadeye dikkat edelim: “Güneydoğu Anadolu'da terör olaylarının artması Kuzey Irak'taki belirsizliğin, yerini Kürt gruplarla gerginliğe bırakması Amerika Birleşik Devletleri'nin harekat öncesi verdiği sözleri tutmaması ve bu konudaki isteksizliği ve Kopenhag zirvesi sonucunda Avrupa Birliği ve Türkiye ilişkilerinin kopma noktasına gelmesi üzerine hükümetin yeni ittifaklar arayıştan içine girmesi irticai kesimlerin İslam devleti kurma özlemlerini fiilen harekata geçirmiştir, özellikle Kocaeli, Adapazarı ve İstanbul'da rejim aleyhinde gösteriler düzenlenmeye başlanmıştır.”

*Yine planda infial yaratan bölümler olarak sunulan yukarıdaki ifadeler olayın olduğu tarihte gerçekleşmedi. şöyle ki; Taraf’ın planın sunumunun gerçekleştiğini söylediği tarihlerde PKK ateşkes halindeydi. 1999-2003 arası ilan edilen ateşkes nedeniyle çatışmalar durmuştu. ABD, Irak’a müdahale etmemişti. Müdahale 20 Mart 2003 tarihinde gerçekleşti. Türkiye-AB ilişkileri kopma noktasına gitmediği gibi 16-17 Aralık 2004 tarihinde AB ile müzakereler başladı. Hükümetin bu tarihlerde doğrultusu batıya dönüktü. Yukarıda bahsedilen rejim aleyhtarı gösteriler hiç olmadı.*

Yine plandan devam edelim…


*Eylemler fantezi*
“22 şubat 2002 tarihinde İzmit'te bir grup ilköğretim okulu müdürü ve öğretmenleri çeşitli kamu kurum ve kuruluşlarında türban ve başörtüsü yasağını protesto etmeye yönelik kanunsuz bir gösteri yapmaya teşebbüs etmiştir. Başlangıçta yürüyüşün önlenmesi için alınan tedbirleri müteakip meydana gelen olaylar giderek büyümüş. Emniyet güçlerinin olaylara müdahale etmede gecikmiş olması bazı bölgelerde ise müdahale etmeyerek pasif destek vermesi nedeniyle pek çok işyeri tahrip edilmiş ve iki gün içinde 25 kişi ölmüş, yaklaşık 500 kişi yaralanmıştır. 

İstanbul Fatih'te 28 şubat 2002 tarihinde aşırı dinciler tarafından Atatürkçü düşünceyi savunan dernek binalarına yapılan saldırı sonucunda çıkan çatışmalarda çok sayıda bina ve işyeri tahrip edilmiş, olayların İstanbul genelinde yayılması sonucu 30'un üstünde insan ölmüştür. Kentteki pek çok mağaza ve ev yağmalanmıştır. Can derdine düşen halk orduya ait kışla ve jandarma karakollarına sığınmıştır. 

İstanbul'un birçok semtinde sokak çatışmaları her gün vuku bulmaktadır. İstanbul genelinde halk sokağa çıkamaz hale gelmiştir. İşyerleri ve birçok alışveriş merkezine yönelik yağmalama olaylarının artış göstermesi nedeniyle esnaf kepenk kapatmak zorunda kalmış ve birçok zaruri gıda maddesi temininde zorluklar yaşanmaya başlamıştır. 
Yetkililer tarafından İzmit ve Adapazarı'nda da gerilimin oldukça yükseldiği dile getirilmiştir. 
Bu olaylar üzerine Bakanlar Kurulu, Milli Güvenlik Kurulu'nun tavsiyesiyle sıkıyönetim ilan etmiş. Ve karar Resmi Gazete'de yayımlanarak aynı gün TBMM'nin onayına sunulmuştur. Ancak TBMM'de üye yeterli sayısına ulaşılamadığı için sıkıyönetim karan onaylanmamıştır.”
Planın konuşulduğu tarihten öncesine işaret eden bu olaylar gerçekleşmemişti. Kısacası planda anlatılan olaylar bir fanteziden ibaretti. Askerlerin olası bir felaket senaryosu değerlendirmesi idi. Verilen örneklerde olduğu gibi konuşulduğu tarihlerde hiçbiri gerçekleşmemişti. Tıpkı Hudson Enstitüsü’nde 2007 yılında konuşulan ve Türkiye’nin olası bir Kuzey Irak’a giriş senaryosunun değerlendirilmesi gibi. 

*Ancak TSK’nın ve esasında dünyanın tüm ordu ve polis kuvvetlerinin ele aldığı bu senaryo Taraf’a servis eden birileri tarafından tahrifata uğratılmış gibi görünüyor. Senaryonun içerisine bugün siyasal olarak kullanılabilecek ifadeler eklendiği izlenimi uyandırıyor.*


*Mao’dan alıntılar*
Bunları irdelersek her şeyden önce planın dilinden söz etmemiz gerekecek. Planda dikkat çeken nokta Orgeneral üetin Doğan’a atfedilen konuşma sırasında üin’in komünist lideri Mao’dan yapılan alıntı. Doğan’ın *“Mao’nun dediği gibi halk denizdir biz de balık”* gibi ifadesi göze çarpıyor.


*Bunun sonu boktur*
Ya da yine Doğan’a atfedilen “Bunun için de her şeyden önce evet, hükümetin ve meclisin kendisine çekidüzen verdirici, ben onu söyleyeceğim şeyde Genelkurmay Başkanı'na Kuvvet Komutanı'na diyeceğim ki siz Meclis'i ve Hükümeti uyarıcı bu gidişe dur deyici bir ültimatom verin gerekirse. Gerekirse çağırın *'bu işin sonu boktur'* işte sonunuz böyledir.” 1. Ordu komutanı üetin Doğan plana göre Genelkurmay Başkanı’na ve kuvvet komutanlarına “bu işin sonu boktur” diyor ve emir veriyor ki bunun pek olası bir durum olmadığını tahmin edilebilir.


*Ekonomik krizi TSK yarattı*
Planda geçen mantık dışı unsurlardan biri ise Taraf’ta anlatıldığı haliyle şöyle: "TSK haricindeki dost unsurlar tarafından yapılacak ekonomik operasyonlarla hem ulusal hem de uluslararası ortamda ülke ekonomik darboğaza sürüklenerek, AKP hükümetine karşı büyük çaplı toplumsal gösteriler için zemin hazırlanacak ve koordine edilecek.” *Plana göre TSK, ekonomik kriz yaratacak. İktisat biliminin yasalarını alt üst edebilecek bu ifadelere göre ekonomik krizin sorumlusu Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri. Amacı ise AKP’yi düşürmek. Plana göre dünya ekonomik krizinin bir uzantısı olarak başlayan krizi TSK yarattı denmiş oluyor ki bunu sağlıklı bir düşünce ile açıklamak mümkün değil.*


*Basına baskılar o günün gündemi değil*
Planın dün yayınlanan bölümünde yine çelişkili kısımlar var. Bunlardan biri oldukça dikkat çekici: “İktidar ve irtica yanlısı basın yayın organları her geçen gün cesaretlenip palazlanırken, muhalif basın, geçmişte yaptığı şahsi yanlışlıkların bedelini, görevini yapmayarak ve/veya yapamayarak ödemektedir. Toplumsal muhalefet sindirilmiş, muhalif basın ekonomik ve mali denetim tehdidi ile susturulmuştur.” *AKP’nin iktidara gelişinden bir ay sonra yazıldığı söylenen bu satırlar sanki bugün yazılmış gibi. AKP’nin iktidarının henüz ilk ayında muhalefeti susturduğunu, ya da mali denetim ile baskı altına aldığını söylemek için biraz erken davranılmış gibi.* 

*TGB kurulmamıştı*

Dün kimi basın organlarında çıkan şu ifadeler de Balyoz Planı’nın bir tezgah olduğu izlenimini güçlendiriyor. şöyle ki raporda harekete geçecek örgütlerden TGB 2002 yılında henüz kurulmamıştı. *TGB, 2006 yılında kurulan bir örgüt. Bu durum da planın 2006 sonrasında düzenlendiği izlenimini yaratıyor.*


*Gazeteciler şüphesi*
Planın en çok dikkat çeken bölümü ise kuşkusuz gazeteciler ile ilgili olan kısmı. Taraf’ın planda olduğunu iddia ettiği tutuklanacak ve desteklenecek gazeteciler listesi bugün hazırlanmış bir liste gibi. Listede bulunan isimler 2002 yılında farklı bir pozisyon içerisindeydi.

ürneğin desteklenecek gazeteciler içinde yer alan *Yılmaz üzdil*, 2002 yılında Hürriyet ya da Sabah’ta olduğu gibi bir konumda değildi. *Soner Yalçın*, Hürriyet yazarı değildi. Hatta Bay Pipo, Reis gibi güvenlik algılamasını eleştiren kitaplara imza atıyordu. *İclal Aydın* o tarihte henüz yazarlığa başlamış, siyaset dışı konularda yazılar yazıyordu. *İsmail Küçükkaya* Akşam’da yazar olmadığı gibi medyada bilinen bir isim değildi. *Kadri Gürsel* Milliyet’te henüz muhabirlik yapıyordu. Bu örnekler daha uzatılabilir. Hatta planda gazeteci olarak anılan isimlerin gazetecilik yapmadığı dahi gösterilebilir.


*PKK ve El Kaide*
Planın bir başka şüpheli tarafı ise darbeyi icra edecek gruplar arasında PKK ile El Kaide gibi örgütlerin sayılmış olması. Son dönem TSK ile PKK’yı ilişkilendiren yaklaşımlara bir destek olduğu gözden kaçmayan planda bu ilişki darbe ortamı hazırlamak için PKK ve El Kaide’ye şehirlerde eylem yaptırılacağı esasına dayanıyor. Bu tez esas olarak yandaş medya tarafından dile getirilen suçlamalara bir destek gibi görünüyor.


*Zamanlaması ilginç*

Planın bir diğer yönü ise zamanlaması. Bu üç açıdan dikkat çekici:

*1. Planın AKP oylarının düşüş yaşadığı bizzat AKP anketlerinde dahi gözlendiği bir dönemde, partiye dönük yeni bir 27 Nisan heyecanı yaratmasının muhtemel olması.*

*2. Planı, sivil faşizm tartışmalarının arttığı bu günlerde yeniden bir ordu hatırlatması yaparak AKP’yi eleştiren basına yeni bir şekil verme çalışması olarak yorumlamak mümkün.*

*3. Elbette en dikkat çekici unsur ise kozmik odada aramaların bittiği gün planın açıklanmış olması. Bu durum da TSK’ye dönük yeni bir çalışmanın habercisi olacak gibi.*

Sonuç olarak TSK içinde bir senaryo olarak varolduğu bilinen bir plan tahrif edilmiş gibi görünüyor. Planın içinde bulunan ifadeler 2002 yılında değil yakın bir dönemde yazıldığı izlenimini güçlendiriyor.


*Barış Terkoğlu*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*üETİN DOğAN HİLMİ üZKüK’üN YERİNE Mİ OYNADI?*

**

*22.01.2010* 

*Odatv dün şöyle yazdı:*

_“Askeri usul detayları ve/veya mantık dışı iddiaları bir yana koyalım. Taraf gazetesinin sözünün ettiği planın adı gerçekten Balyoz Planı mı?.._
_
Odatv’nin edindiği bilgilere göre yürürlükte bulunan resmi planlar arasında Balyoz adında bir plan bulunmuyor. “_

*Anadolu Ajansı ise bugün şu haberi geçti: 
*_
“Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Genel Sekreteri Tümgeneral Ferit Güler, medyada yer alan ''Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı'' haberleri konusunda ‘Bu planın ismi asla iddia edilen isim değildir’ dedi.”_ 

Hadi buyurun bakalım…

****

*Taraf Gazetesi şöyle yazmıştı (20 Ocak 2009):*
_“Balyoz Harekat Planı’nda 29’u general, 133’ü subay olmak üzere toplam 162 askerin isimleri yer alıyor.”_

_“Harekat Planı’nın altında 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın imzası var. Doğan’ın imzasında kullandığı unvan, Balyoz Sıkıyönetim Komutanı.”_

Ortada Balyoz isimli Harekat Planı yoksa, üetin Doğan’ın adı neden Balyoz Komutanı?

****

Belki işe yarar diye biraz da teknik konulara girelim. *üetin Doğan*, bir orgeneraldir. Türkiye’de bu rütbeyi o tarihte *15 asker* taşır.

Harp oyunlarına katılan bütün subaylar her zaman üst rütbenin rolünü oynar. Maksat eğitimdir. Mesela, ordu komutanını bir korgeneral oynar. Korgeneral orgeneral olduğunda neler yapacağını o oyun esnasında görür.

Taraf gazetesi Balyoz’un darbe planı olduğunu iddia ediyor. üetin Doğan da sıkıyönetim komutanı oluyor. Orgeneral rütbesiyle *‘darbe yapacak’* bir asker neden Genelkurmay Başkanı olmasın. Ne de olsa Genelkurmay Başkanı da orgeneral.

Tabi bu işin şakası ama yazının da eğlencelik kısmı…


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Olcaytu'ya Fethullah Gülen sorgusu* 


**
**
*22.01.2010 - 15:48 / gazeteport.com*


*İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Emcet Olcaytu, çapraz sorgusunda üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese ve Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu'nun Fethullah Gülen ve Hilmi üzkök'e yönelik sorularını yanıtladı*


*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada Olcaytu, üzese'nin sorusu üzerine, 20 Mart 1978'den itibaren Aydınlık dergisinin davalarını takip ettiğini belirterek, hukuki danışmanlığını yaptığı dergiye gelen haberleri inceleyip denetimden geçirdiğini, önemli gördüğü belgeleri kendi özel arşivine koyduğunu söyledi. 


Hakim üzese'nin, bilgisayarından çıkan *''Ulusal Güçler Birliği Hareketi''* adlı belgede, Bülent Berkarda, Semih Tufan Gülaltay ve Hurşit Tolon'un isimlerinin geçtiğini belirterek, bunları tanıyıp tanımadığını sorduğu Olcaytu, bu kişileri basından tanıdığını dile getirdi. 

üzese'nin *''Türkiye Gençlik Birliği hakkında ne biliyorsunuz?''* sorusuna Olcaytu, kuruluşu sırasında tüzük hazırlanırken yardımcı olduğunu ifade ederek, *''Gençlerin yasal platformda bu tür örgütlenmeler yapması beni çok memnun ediyor. Bunun için yardım ettim''* dedi. 


*üZKüK'E 3 KEZ SUİKAST YAPILDI* 
Olcaytu'dan elde edilen dokümanlar arasında, dönemim *Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt'ın şemdinli Olayı'nı göremediği, emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök'e üç kez suikast girişiminde bulunulduğu''* şeklinde bilgiler yer aldığını ifade eden üzese, *''üzkök'e üç kez suikast yapıldığı gibi ciddi bilgiler geliyor. Bunları devletin ilgili birimlerine iletiyor musunuz?''* diye sordu. 


Olcaytu da gazetecinin görevinin bu olmadığını belirterek, *''Bildirdiğiniz gibi de başınıza iş açarsınız. üünkü kim yapmış, ne zaman yapılmış belli değil. Aydınlık dergisine bu tür konularla ilgili hafta da 50, bazen de üç haber notu gelir. İddia var, ama kanıtı yok. Bu nedenle haber olarak yapılmadı''* dedi. 


üzese'nin de istihbari mahiyette MİT'e bilgi verilebileceğini ifade etmesi üzerine Olcaytu, *''Bunu doğrultacak yerler MİT, karakol, emniyet değildir. Haber notundaki ayrıntılardır. Ama haber notunda bir ayrıntı yoksa kime soracaksınız?''* diye konuştu. 


*AYDINLIK DERGİSİNDEKİ GüLEN İDDİALARI* 
üzese, Aydınlık dergisinde '*'Ergenekon''* soruşturması ve kovuşturmasının Fethullahcı yapılanma tarafından yürütüldüğünün yazıldığını hatırlatarak, *''Bu konuda somut bilgi ve belgeniz var mı?''* diye sordu. 


Bu konuda bir kitap çalışması olduğunu, Aydınlık dergisinde beş hafta boyunca bu konuda bir yazı dizisi de yayımlandığını ifade eden Olcaytu, Fehmi Koru'nun 2001 yılında Yeni şafak gazetesinde Taha Kıvanç imzasıyla *''Ergenekon''* konusunda yazdıklarının, kendi iddialarını desteklediğini savundu. 


Olcaytu, *''Fethullahçıların 2001 yılında kara paraya bulaştıkları''*, *''Fethullahçı yapılanmanın paralarının emniyet istihbarat dairesinin araçlarıyla taşındığı''* yönündeki iddialar olduğunu belirterek, *Adil Serdar Saçan'ın da 2001 yılında Fethullah Gülen ile ilgili ön çalışma izni aldığını, ancak telefon dinlemelerini istihbarat şube yaptığı için jandarmanın gerçekleştirmesini istediğini* anlattı. 


*Gülen grubunun, 25-30 milyar dolarlık bir paraya hükmettiğine* dair haberler çıktığını belirten Emcet Olcaytu, gazeteci olarak bu iddiaları araştırdıklarını ifade etti. 

üzese'nin de *''Fethullah Gülen'in kara parasının, emniyetin araçlarıyla taşındığına dair bir dava var mı?''* diye sorduğu Olcaytu, bunlara ilişkin *evrakların Nuh Mete Yüksel'in Ankara'da açtığı Gülen davasına girdiğini* söyledi. 


*DİNK'İN KATİLİ SüPER NATO YANİ KONTGERİLLADIR* 
Olcaytu, üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu'nun, kendi bilgisayarından çıktığını söylediği *''Süper Nato''* başlıklı şemayı açıklamasını istemesi üzerine, Hrant Dink cinayetiyle ilgili Aydınlık dergisinde yazdığı yazıyla ilgili olarak, şemanın dergi tarafından yapıldığını anlatarak, *''şema, Dink cinayetini aydınlatmak için yapılmıştır. Süper Nato'yla kastettiğimiz, Türkiye'deki kontrgerilladır. Türkiye'nin NATO'ya girmesinden sonra 1953 yılında bu Süper Nato kurulmuş''* dedi. 


Haşıloğlu'nun, birinci *''Ergenekon''* davasının tutuksuz sanıklarından *Oktay Yıldırım* ve *Asuman üzdemir'i* tanıyıp tanımadığı yönündeki sorusuna da Olcaytu, tanımadığını ve cezaevinde tanıştıklarını söyledi. 


Olcaytu, Haşıloğlu'nun, *''İşçi Partisindeki konumunuz nedir?''* şeklindeki sorusu üzerine, partinin Merkez Disiplin Kurulu üyesi olduğunu dile getirdi. 


*''Ulusal Güçler Birliği nedir? Kimleri kapsamaktadır?''* sorusuna da Olcaytu, Ulusal Güçler Birliğinin 1999 seçimleri öncesinde kurulduğunu anlatarak, kendilerine yakın gördükleri partililer ve seçmenleriyle bir güç birliği projesi olduğunu belirtti. 


*BALBAY: BİZ BU DAVANIN MANKENİ MİYİZ?*
İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Cumhuriyet gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Mustafa Balbay, manken Tuğba üzay'ın 6 ay tutuklu kaldıktan sonra tahliye edildiğini ve önceki gün de beraat ettiğini ifade ederek, ''Biz bu davanın mankeni miyiz?'' dedi. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada tutuklu sanık Emcet Olcaytu'nun savunması ve çapraz sorgusu tamamlandı. 


Avukatı Osman Aydın şahin, ümraniye'de bir gecekonduda ele geçirilen bombaların ardından birçok kişinin tutuklandığını söyleyerek, ''Bu tertip nedeniyle müvekkilimin tutukluluğunun kaldırılmasını talep ediyorum'' diye konuştu. Diğer avukatı Nur Peri Sancak da Olcaytu'nun bazı hastalıklarının bulunduğunu, tedavisi için tahliyesini talep ettiğini söyledi. Olcaytu'nun savunma ve çapraz sorgusunun bitmesi üzerine mahkeme heyeti sanık ve müdafilerinin taleplerini almaya başladı. 


Tutuklu sanık emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur, yıllarca komutanlık yaptığını dile getirerek, ''Bu işi yapacak olan üç kuvvet komutanı ifadelerini verdikten sonra dışarıdalar. Ben ve Mustafa Koç, burada darbe teşebbüsünün ana unsurları olarak gösteriliyoruz. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Ayışığı, Sarıkız, Yakamoz, Eldiven darbe planlarının kendilerinde bulunmadığını söyledi'' şeklinde konuştu. 


Uğur, Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu olarak adlandırılan raporda kendisinin isminin ve imzasının bulunmadığını savunarak, ''terörist'' olmaktan yargılandığını, ancak bütün terör yanlısı yayın yapan internet sitelerinde kendisine ''küfür edildiğini'' söyledi. 


Tutuklu sanık Mustafa Balbay da, dünkü Taraf gazetesinde yer alan Balyoz harekatı haberiyle ilgili olarak haberi yapan gazetecinin dün elindeki 5 bin sayfalık bilgi ve belgeyi savcılığa verdiğini söyleyerek, ''Hiç kimse 'niçin bu belgeler sende' diye sormuyor. Herkes konuyu araştırıyor. Benim konum da o dönemdeki olaylarla ilgili haber yapmak'' dedi. 

Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin dün ''askere sivil yargı yolunu açan'' düzenlemenin iptaline ilişkin verdiği kararı da hatırlatan Balbay, hangi mahkemelerin bu davalara bakacağına devletin bile henüz bir karar veremediğini söyledi. 


Balbay, önceki gün İstanbul Adliyesi'nde görülen ''Suç ürgütü'' davasında çıkan kararı da değerlendirerek, ''O davada manken Tuğba üzay, ilk başta tutuklanmıştı ve 6 ay cezaevinde kaldıktan sonra tahliye edildi. ünceki günkü davada da Tuğba üzay beraat ederken, tutuksuz yargılanan İbrahim Tatlıses ve Alişan ise hüküm giydi. Cezaları ertelendi. Biz bu davanın mankeni miyiz? Tahliyemi talep ediyorum'' şeklinde konuştu. 

Tutuklu sanık Fahri Kepek de eşinden ayrı olduğunu ve eski eşinin çocuklarına iyi bakmadığını, mağdur olduğunu ve tahliyesini talep ettiğini söyledi. 


Tutuklu sanık Durmuş Ali üzoğlu ise terörist olma suçlamasıyla yaklaşık 20 aydır tutuklu olduğunu ifade ederek, ''Bizden ne cuntacı olur, ne de contacı'' dedi. 


Tutuklu sanık Tuncay üzkan da, çapraz sorgusu sırasında kendisine savcılar ve mahkeme heyeti tarafından Susurluk davasıyla ilgili çok sayıda soru sorulduğunu ifade ederek, mahkemenin Susurluk dosyasını isteyip istemediğini sordu. 


üzkan, kendisine ''PKK'lı'' yaftası yapıştırılmak istendiğini öne sürerek, bunu asla kabul etmeyeceğini belirtti. Tutuklu sanık Mustafa Balbay ve kendisinin Uğur Mumcu'nun katili olarak damgalanamayacağını da dile getiren üzkan, ''Ağca ne yaparsa yapsın alnındaki o lekeyi taşıyacak'' diye konuştu. 


Tutuklu sanık Mustafa Levent Göktaş da, mahkemeye gelen telefon kayıtlarına göre de irtibatlı olduğu iddia edilen İlhan Selçuk, Ergün Poyraz, Levent Ersöz, Sinan Aygün ve Sabih Kanadoğlu ile hiçbir görüşme kaydının bulunmadığını kaydetti. 


Göktaş, kendi bürosunda bulunduğu iddia edilen ve içinde kişilere ait özel bilgilerin yer aldığı 51 numaralı DVD'nin de kendisine ait olmadığını söyledi. Göktaş, bilgisayarında bu DVD'nin kullanıldığına dair bir iz olmadığını belirtti. 

*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*üolakkadı: "şu an belgeleri inceliyoruz"* 

**
**
*22.01.2010 - 11:35 / gazeteport.com*


*İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı, ''Balyoz güvenlik harekat planı'' iddialarına ilişkin, ''gazetede çıkan haberlerle ilgili ön inceleme yapıyoruz. Daha sonra soruşturma evresine geçebiliriz'' dedi.*

*İSTANBUL -* Başsavcı Vekili üolakkadı ile İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Olcay Seçkin, saat 15.30 sıralarında Sultanahmet'teki İstanbul adliyesine *geldi*.

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı ile yaklaşık 2 saat görüştükten sonra adliye çıkışında gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtlayan üolakkadı, *''Mutat görüşmelerimiz, tabii Taraf gazetesindeki şeyi de görüştük''* dedi.


_"BALYOZ PLANI KARARGAHTAN üALINDI" haberi için tıklayınız_

_"O KOMUTAN MEYDAN OKUDU" haberi için tıklayınız_

_"BALYOZ PLANLARI SAVCILIKTA" haberi için tıklayınız_ 



Bir gazetecinin, *''Balyoz güvenlik harekat planı iddiaları ile ilgili soruşturma açıldı mı?''* sorusuna üolakkadı, *''Araştırma safhasında. İnceliyoruz belgeleri. Taraf gazetesi muhabiri, yapılan haberle ilgili belgeleri teslim etti. şu an belgeleri inceliyoruz''* yanıtını verdi. 


üolakkadı, başka bir gazetecinin *''2 savcı görevlendirmişsiniz, hangi savcılar?''* sorusuna da *''şu anda inceleme safhasında. şimdilik ismini vermeyelim de sonra açıklarız. Gazetede çıkan haberlerle ilgili ön inceleme yapıyoruz, daha sonra soruşturma evresine geçebiliriz. şu anda belgeleri incelemeden bir şey diyemiyoruz''* karşılığını verdi. 


Adliye çıkışında, konuya ilişkin soruları yanıtlayan İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin de *''Başsavcı vekillerimizle doğal, rutin görüşmelerimizden birini yaptık'*' dedi. 


Engin, gazetecilerin *''balyoz güvenlik harekat planı''*na ilişkin sorularını ise yanıtsız bıraktı.


*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*Onbaşı Sarmusak Olayından, üukurambar Baskınına*


*Sedat ERGİN*
*HüRRİYET GZT.*
*22.01.2010*





Gazetelere de yansıyan görüntüler, aslında bundan tam 13 yıl önce Refah-Yol hükümetinin son aylarında askerle polis arasında yaşanan gerilimleri çağrıştırıyor. Aradaki fark, galiba rollerin biraz değişmiş olması. 


*EMNİYET ASKERİN İüİNE CASUS SOKUNCA* 
28 şubat’ın en sıcak günlerinde ordunun darbe yapması ihtimalinden şüphelenen hükümet, Emniyet istihbaratı üzerinden askerlerin faaliyetlerini izlemeye almıştı. 

Yine o dönemde bazı sivil polisler Genelkurmay karargahını gözetlerken askerler tarafından yakalanmış, ayrıca Zırhlı Birlikler Komutanlığı’nın çevresinde şüphe yaratan bir sivil taşıtın Emniyet’e ait olduğunun ortaya çıkması krizi tırmandırmış, sonuçta ordu ile Emniyet arasında istihbarat alanındaki her türlü işbirliği fiilen durdurulmuştu. 

*O dönemde iki kurum arasındaki güvensizliğin doruk noktası Türkiye’nin gündemini altüst eden onbaşı Sarmusak hadisesi oldu.* Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü İstihbarat Dairesi, Deniz Kuvvetleri karargahında askerlik yapmakta olan istihbarat kökenli bir polis memurunu ajan olarak kullanarak içeriden bir dizi önemli belgeyi sızdırdı. Bunlar arasında Batı üalışma Grubu’nun faaliyetlerini gösteren çok hassas bir belge de vardı.

Bu belgenin dönemin Başbakanı Necmettin Erbakan’a ulaşması, onun tarafından Cumhurbaşkanı Süleyman Demirel’e de iletilmesi, devletin tepesinde büyük bir krize yol açmış, _“Devletin kurumları birbirlerinin aleyhinde istihbarat yapar mı?”_ sorusuna odaklanan bir tartışmayı beraberinde getirmişti. 

Bu soruya Emniyet örgütü, bugün de _“Evet, gerekirse yapar”_ yanıtını vermektedir. 

Emniyet kanadının buradaki en önemli dayanağını, Turgut üzal’ın başbakanlığı döneminde çıkarılan ve polise anayasal düzene karşı faaliyetlerle ilgili istihbarat yapma görevini de veren bir yasa değişikliği oluşturuyor. 

*üZAL’DAN TARİHİ YASA DEğİşİKLİğİ* 
1934 tarihli Polis Vazife ve Salahiyet Kanunu’na 1985 yılında yapılan ek 7’nci madde değişikliğiyle şu hüküm getirilmişti: 

_“Polis, devletin ülkesi ve milletiyle bölünmez bütünlüğüne, Anayasa düzenine ve genel güvenliğine dair önleyici ve koruyucu tedbirleri almak, emniyet ve asayişi sağlamak üzere, ülke seviyesinde istihbarat faaliyetlerinde bulunur, bu amaçla bilgi toplar, değerlendirir, yetkili mercilere veya kullanma alanına ulaştırır. Devletin diğer istihbarat kuruluşlarıyla işbirliği yapar.”_

*Daha önceki dönemde polisin istihbarat alanındaki yetkisinde bulunan boşluklar bu yasa değişikliğiyle dolduruluyor, polise MİT gibi ülke genelinde istihbarat yetkisi tanınıyordu.* Ama en önemlisi, _“Anayasal düzene aykırı faaliyetleri istihbar etme”_ görevinin de polise verilmiş olmasıydı.

Emniyet örgütü, bu maddeyi her türlü darbe hazırlığının istihbaratını yapma yetkisini de içerecek şekilde tefsir ediyor.

*POLİSİN İüSELLEşTİRDİğİ BAKIş* 
Aslında polis örgütü, eskiden beri iktidarların gözünde en cazip devlet kuruluşlarından biri olmuştur. Asker üzerinde mutlak bir otorite tesis edemeyeceğini, keza MİT’in yüksek duvarlarından içeri nüfuz edemeyeceğini düşünen iktidarlar için polis örgütü her zaman kapıları işbirliğine açık, daha dost bir alan olagelmiştir.

üzal’la başlayan Emniyet’i güçlendirmek düşüncesi, sonradan Tansu üiller döneminde büyük bir süratle devam etmiş, özellikle Emniyet istihbaratının güçlenmesine büyük yatırım yapılmış, bu birimde neredeyse MİT’e paralel güçlü bir yapılanma ortaya çıkmıştır. 

Bugünkü Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi hükümetiyle birlikte bu yönelişin yeniden ivme kazandığı söylenebilir.

Yine bu döneme bakıldığında Ergenekon gibi ülkenin gündemini çizen önemli siyasi davaların gerisinde önemli ölçüde polis birimlerinin mesaisinin yattığı bir sır değildir.

Burada altı çizilmesi gereken önemli bir husus şudur: Pek çok polis görevlisinde _“Geçmişte biz zayıf olduğumuz için darbeler oldu, ama artık polisin gücü askeri bir müdahale önündeki en önemli caydırıcılıktır”_ şeklinde bir bakışın kuvvetli bir şekilde içselleştirilmiş olduğu objektif bir olgudur.

Rahmetli üzal, 1985 yılında Polis Yasası’nı değiştirirken, işin bugün nerelere geleceğini tahmin edebilir miydi?

...

----------


## bozok

*Gürbaz üapan tahliye oldu*



*Gürbaz üapan tahliye oldu*

*ESRA ALUS / İstanbul / 23.01.2010 / MİLLİYET*


Ergenekon davasının dünkü oturumunda 2’inci Ergenekon davasında tutuklu yargılanan eski Esenyurt Belediye Başkanı *Gürbüz üapan* ile üsteğmen* Muhammet Sarıkaya* hakkında tahliye kararı verildi

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel oturum sonunda, 12 aydır tutuklu bulunan Jandarma üsteğmen Muhammet Sarıkaya ile 16 aydır tutuklu bulunan üapan’ın tahliyesi yönünde görüşünü açıkladı. Mahkeme Heyeti de, suç vasfının değişme ihtimali, delil durumu ve tutuklu kaldığı süreyi dikkate alarak üapan ile Sarıkaya’nın tahliyesine karar verdi. Mahkeme Heyeti ayrıca bu sanıklar hakkında yurt dışına çıkış yasağı koydu. Bu arada, tahliyelerin açıklanması üzerine salondaki izleyicilerin alkışladığı görüldü. Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün ara kararlar doğrultusunda yazılan yazılar üzerine dosyaya gelen cevapları okudu. Buna göre, eski kuvvet komutanları emekli Orgeneraller Aytaç Yalman ve İbrahim Fırtına ile emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek’in *“Ergenekon”* soruşturması kapsamında savcılıkça alınan ifadeleri mahkemeye ulaştı. 

...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon tutuklusu Mustafa Balbay kendini Tuğba üzayla savundu*



*23.01.2010 / MİLLİYET*

İkinci* "Ergenekon"* davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Cumhuriyet gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Mustafa Balbay, manken Tuğba üzay’ın 6 ay tutuklu kaldıktan sonra tahliye edildiğini ve önceki gün de beraat ettiğini ifade ederek,* "Biz bu davanın mankeni miyiz?"* dedi.


İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada tutuklu sanık Emcet Olcaytu’nun savunması ve çapraz sorgusu tamamlandı.

Avukatı Osman Aydın şahin, ümraniye’de bir gecekonduda ele geçirilen bombaların ardından bir çok kişinin tutuklandığını söyleyerek,_ "Bu tertip nedeniyle müvekkilimin tutukluluğunun kaldırılmasını talep ediyorum"_ diye konuştu.


Diğer avukatı Nur Peri Sancak da Olcaytu’nun bazı hastalıklarının bulunduğunu, tedavisi için tahliyesini talep ettiğini söyledi.


Olcaytu’nun savunma ve çapraz sorgusunun bitmesi üzerine mahkeme heyeti sanık ve müdafilerinin taleplerini almaya başladı.


Tutuklu sanık emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur, yıllarca komutanlık yaptığını dile getirerek,_ "Bu işi yapacak olan üç kuvvet komutanı ifadelerini verdikten sonra dışarıdalar. Ben ve Mustafa Koç, burada darbe teşebbüsünün ana unsurları olarak gösteriliyoruz. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Ayışığı, Sarıkız, Yakamoz, Eldiven darbe planlarının kendilerinde bulunmadığını söyledi"_ şeklinde konuştu.


Uğur, Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu olarak adlandırılan raporda kendisinin isminin ve imzasının bulunmadığını savunarak, *"terörist"* olmaktan yargılandığını, ancak bütün terör yanlısı yayın yapan internet sitelerinde kendisine* "küfür edildiğini"* söyledi.



*-"BİZ BU DAVANIN MANKENİ MİYİZ?"-* 


Tutuklu sanık Mustafa Balbay da, dünkü Taraf gazetesinde yer alan Balyoz harekatı haberiyle ilgili olarak haberi yapan gazetecinin dün elindeki 5 bin sayfalık bilgi ve belgeyi savcılığa verdiğini söyleyerek, _"Hiç kimse ’niçin bu belgeler sende’ diye sormuyor. Herkes konuyu araştırıyor. Benim konum da o dönemdeki olaylarla ilgili haber yapmak"_ dedi.


Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin dün *"askere sivil yargı yolunu açan"* düzenlemenin iptaline ilişkin verdiği kararı da hatırlatan Balbay, hangi mahkemelerin bu davalara bakacağına devletin bile henüz bir karar veremediğini söyledi.


Balbay, önceki gün İstanbul Adliyesi’nde görülen* "Suç ürgütü"* davasında çıkan kararı da değerlendirerek,_ "O davada manken Tuğba üzay, ilk başta tutuklanmıştı ve 6 ay cezaevinde kaldıktan sonra tahliye edildi. ünceki günkü davada da Tuğba üzay beraat ederken, tutuksuz yargılanan İbrahim Tatlıses ve Alişan ise hüküm giydi. Cezaları ertelendi. Biz bu davanın mankeni miyiz? Tahliyemi talep ediyorum"_ şeklinde konuştu.


Tutuklu sanık Fahri Kepek de eşinden ayrı olduğunu ve eski eşinin çocuklarına iyi bakmadığını, mağdur olduğunu ve tahliyesini talep ettiğini söyledi.


Tutuklu sanık Durmuş Ali üzoğlu ise terörist olma suçlamasıyla yaklaşık 20 aydır tutuklu olduğunu ifade ederek,_ "Bizden ne cuntacı olur, ne de contacı"_ dedi.


Tutuklu sanık Tuncay üzkan da, çapraz sorgusu sırasında kendisine savcılar ve mahkeme heyeti tarafından Susurluk davasıyla ilgili çok sayıda soru sorulduğunu ifade ederek, mahkemenin Susurluk dosyasını isteyip istemediğini sordu.

üzkan, kendisine* "PKK’lı"* yaftası yapıştırılmak istendiğini öne sürerek, bunu asla kabul etmeyeceğini belirtti. Tutuklu sanık Mustafa Balbay ve kendisinin Uğur Mumcu’nun katili olarak damgalanamayacağını da dile getiren üzkan,_ "Ağca ne yaparsa yapsın alnındaki o lekeyi taşıyacak"_ diye konuştu.


Tutuklu sanık Mustafa Levent Göktaş da, mahkemeye gelen telefon kayıtlarına göre de irtibatlı olduğu iddia edilen İlhan Selçuk, Ergün Poyraz, Levent Ersöz, Sinan Aygün ve Sabih Kanadoğlu ile hiçbir görüşme kaydının bulunmadığını kaydetti.

Göktaş, kendi bürosunda bulunduğu iddia edilen ve içinde kişilere ait özel bilgilerin yer aldığı 51 numaralı DVD’nin de kendisine ait olmadığını söyledi. Göktaş, bilgisayarında bu DVD’nin kullanıldığına dair bir iz olmadığını belirtti.


Duruşma, sanıkların beyanlarının alınmasıyla devam ediyor.


...

----------


## bozok

*İlginç rastlantı...*


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*23.01.2010* 






Geride bıraktığımız haftayı iki önemli gelişmeyle doldurduk:

İlki; Taraf Gazetesi’nin yayınladığı ve darbe planı olduğunu öne sürdüğü belgeler...

İkincisi de askerlerin sivil mahkemelerde yargılanmasını öngören yasal düzenlemenin Anayasa Mahkemesi tarafından oy birliğiyle iptal edilmesi...

İki konu nasıl da birbirini tamamlıyor değil mi?

Yani biraz safsanız, *“rastlantı işte”* deyip geçmeniz işten bile değil...

Oysa...

Ben;* “Balyoz”* isimli plan tatbikatına ait olduğu iddia edilen belgelerin Taraf’ta yayınlanmasını* “zamanlama”* açısından çok anlamlı buluyorum!



***


Diyelim ki bu belgeler doğru...

Peki; hangi yılları kapsıyor?

2003-2006 arasını... 

Soru basit:

Bu belgeleri Taraf’a sızdıranlar acaba neden bunca yıl bekledi?

Neden yedi yıldır sızdırmadılar da bugünü beklediler?

Nedeni belli:

*“Doğru zaman”*ı kolladılar...

Sızdıracakları belgelerin, *“amaca”* hizmet etmesini istediler...


***


O amacın ne olduğu da; geçen hafta gündemimize oturan ikinci gelişmeyle ortaya çıktı:

*“Askere sivil yargı yolunu açan yasal düzenleme...”* 

İktidarın bir gece yarısı operasyonuyla Meclis’ten geçirdiği bu düzenlemeler,* “darbe girişimi”* başta olmak askerlerin işlediği bazı suçların sivil mahkemelerce görülmesini sağlıyordu...

Geride bıraktığımız hafta ise; bu düzenlemelerin kaderi açısından çok önemliydi:

Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin 11 üyesi toplanacak ve o düzenlemelerin anayasaya uygun olup olmadığına karar verecekti...


***


Rastlantıya bakın ki; Taraf’ın* “müthiş habercilik başarısı”,* nasıl olduysa tam da bu tarihi kararın sadece bir gün önüne denk geldi!

Yüce Mahkeme’nin, darbeye teşebbüs suçlarının hangi mahkemelerde görüleceğine karar vermesine sadece saatler kala; tüm Türkiye milyonuncu kez darbeye odaklandı...


***


Böyle bir yazıdan sonra sorulacak üç soru var:

1) Bu belgeleri Taraf’a düzenli olarak kim ya da kimler sızdırıyor? Bunlar *“dost ve müttefik”* sandığımız bazı ülkelerin ajanları mı; yoksa bazılarının iddia ettiği gibi TSK içine sızmış ve üst kademelere kadar yükselmiş *“F tipi subaylar”* mı?

2) Bu *“sızdırmalar”* neden hep ilginç* “zamanlara”* denk getiriliyor?

3) Taraf yönetimi; bu belgelerin *“doğruluğundan”* nasıl bu kadar emin olabiliyor ki büyük bir risk alarak çarşaf çarşaf yayınlıyor ve sahipleniyor?


***


Genelkurmay Başkanlığı; eğer kendisine yönelik bu *“darbe planı iddialarından”* bıktıysa ve bir daha karşılaşmak istemiyorsa: bu üç sorunun yanıtını bulmak zorunda... 


*****


*SIZMA!*

Zeytinyağının sızması iyidir... Hele bir de *“taş sızma”* olursa; tadından yenmez!

Ama...

Haber zeytinyağı değildir!

Sızdırılan haber, sızdıranı da *“yiyeni”*de mideden bağımlı hale getirir...

Haberin makbulü, *“araştırılanı ve soruşturulanı”*dır...

Sızma bilgilerle beslenen sözde gazeteciler, yandaş jüriler tarafından ödüllere boğulsalar bile,* “raf ömürleri”* bitince çöpe atılırlar...

Araştıran ve soruşturanlar ise her daim taze kalır!

Sızdıranlara ve sazanlara duyurulur! 


*****


*GüNüN SORUSU* 

Taraf yöneticileri, *“Balyoz”* haberleriyle onurlarına saldırdıkları kişilerin hepsinin; benim gibi, *“Siz dava açmaya bile değmezsiniz”* diyeceğini mi sanıyor?

----------


## bozok

*“Balyoz” Ahmet Necdet Sezer’e mi uzanacak?* 



Taraf adlı gazete aracılığıyla gündeme getirilen yeni bir darbe planı iddiası konusunda kuşkusuz yazılan ve yazılacak çok şey var. Ancak, onlardan birisi var ki oldukça önemli. Bu bilgi kirliliği içinde kaybolup gitmesine gönlüm razı olmadı; o nedenle bugün köşemde izninizle bir başka gazeteci-yazarı konuk edeceğim. 




İsmi pek bilinmez ama Müyesser Yıldız, Ankara’nın en tecrübeli ve *“derin kulisleri”* en iyi takip eden gazetecilerindendir. *“100 Yılın Hesabı-Türk’ü Tasfiye Projesi”* adlı bir de kitabı var, okumanızı şiddetle tavsiye ederim. *“Böyle bir gazeteciyi basın neden değerlendirmiyor?”* diye soracak olursanız, *“O soruyu hiç sormamış olun”* derim. Böyle bir basına Müyesser Yıldız değil, Helin Avşar lazım da onun için…


Müyesser Yıldız, www.avazturk.com haber sitesindeki köşesinde, Taraf gazetesinin yeni hedef olarak belirlediği emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın kimliği, kişiliği ve mesleki siciline önemli bir projektör tutmuş. Okuyalım:


*“Taraf Gazetesi’nin gündeme getirdiği 5 bin sayfalık “Balyoz” isimli darbe planı 10. Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer’e dayandırılabilir.*


Dönemin 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral üetin Doğan öncülüğünde bir ekip tarafından hazırlandığı öne sürülen *“Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı”* üzerine hem üetin Doğan’ın özellikleri, hem de dönemin Cumhurbaşkanı Sezer’le ilişkisini araştırdık.


*üetin Doğan 28 şubat’ta da faaldi*

Malum medyanın yeni hedefi üetin Doğan’ın, aslında TSK’nın en zayıf halkalarından ve savunulması güç isimlerinden birisi olduğu, bu yüzden hedefe oturtulduğu önü sürülüyor. 


*“Zayıf halka”* benzetmesini yapanlara göre, Doğan şu özelliklere sahip biri:


- Sanıldığı gibi bir Türk milliyetçisi değil. Ergenekon dosyalarında *“Ordu’da mezhepçi kadrolaşma”* ithamıyla suçlanmasına karşın, Alevi de değil.


- Barzani’nin en sevdiği Türk General olarak biliniyor. Barzani’yle ilişkileri konusunda da ilginç iddialar ortaya atıldı.


- 28 şubat sürecinde Harekat Başkanlığı ve Batı üalışma Grubu Başkanlığı yapsa da, üevik Bir grubuyla değil, merhum Orgeneral Doğu Aktulga’yla birlikte hareket etti.


*- Refah-Yol döneminde telefonları dinlendi, hatta bu telefon konuşmaları elden ele gezdi.*


- Hem askeri, hem siyasi çevrelerde 28 şubat’ın, sadece iktidara karşı değil, Aktulga ve Doğan’a karşı da yapıldığı biliniyor.


Muhalifleri bile üetin Doğan isminin seçilmesiyle, planda yer aldığı öne sürülen *“Camii bombalaması, kitlesel tutuklamalar ve Ege’de kendi uçağımızı düşürme”* gibi senaryolarla öncelikle TSK’ya bir darbe daha indirildiğini vurguladılar.


Aynı isimler, *“Ancak planın bir işlemden geçtiği de anlaşılıyor. 28 şubat sürecinde olanlarla, 2002’de hazırlandığı söylenen planın bir karması yapılmış gibi. Dolayısıyla üevik Bir ve ekibinin yaptığı gerçek 28 şubat değil, çakma 28 şubat’la, o sürecin üzerine gidildiği izlenimi verilerek, bir taşla iki kuş vuruluyor”* değerlendirmesini yaptılar.


*üetin Doğan’a Cemaat Operasyonu*

üetin Doğan, 1. Ordu Komutanlığından emekli olduktan sonra da gündemden düşmedi. Bu süreçte 10. Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer’le ilişkisiyle dikkatleri çekti, ayrıca cemaatin açıktan, milliyetçi kesimin ise örtülü şekilde boy hedefi yaptığı isim oldu.


*Doğan-Sezer irtibatı Kazakistan’daki Hoca Ahmet Yesevi üniversitesi’ne yapılan atamayla gün yüzüne çıktı. üniversite tüzüğüne göre Mütevelli Heyet Başkanı 7 yıllığına atanıyor.*


Aynı ismin ikinci kez atanması da mümkün. Doğrudan Cumhurbaşkanı imzasıyla yapılan atamada, Başkanlık için aranan yegane şart da, yüksek bürokrat olması.


Dönemin Mütevelli Heyet Başkanı eski Kültür Bakanı Namık Kemal Zeybek’in ikinci 7 yıllık görev süresi Sezer döneminde sona erdi. Bunun üzerine üankaya Köşkü’ne durumu bildiren Zeybek, yeni atama mı yapılacağını, yoksa kendisinin mi göreve devam edeceğini sordu.


Herhangi bir cevap gelmedi, ancak bir süre sonra, 20 Temmuz 2006’da üankaya Köşkü internet sitesinden, Başkanlığa emekli General üetin Doğan’ın atandığı duyuruldu.


Hem atanma şekli, hem de *“yüksek bürokrat”* şartını taşımadığı gerekçesiyle üetin Doğan ilk günden itibaren tartışma konusu yapıldı.


*Bunu, yaptığı harcamalar ve üniversite bünyesindeki uygulamalarıyla ilgili iddialar izledi ve ismi özellikle cemaat medyasında sık sık gündeme getirildi.*


Milliyetçi kesim ise kapalı kapılar ardında Doğan’ın görevden alınması için Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’e telkinde bulundu. Neticede Gül, üetin Doğan’ı 8 Mart 2008’de Hoca Ahmet Yesevi üniversitesi Mütevelli Heyet Başkanlığından aldı.


Bunun üzerine Doğan, kararın yürütmesinin durdurulması ve iptali istemiyle Ankara İdare Mahkemesi’ne dava açtı. Ancak Mahkeme, müracaatı reddetti.


Oldukça *“karmaşık”* ama bir o kadar planlı-programlı yeni bir harekatla karşı karşıya olduğumuz anlaşılıyor. Bakalım bu *“balyoz”* kimin veya kimlerin kafasına indirilecek?”




yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / KENTGAZETESİ / 23.01.2010

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz kimin elinde?*


*Cüneyt üLSEVER*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*24 Ocak 2010*






*BAşLIKTAKİ soruya hukuk cevap bulacak.* 

*Böyle bir garabeti kimin akıl ettiğine artık mahkemeler karar verecek.*


*İddialara göre, Balyoz Hareketi Hükümet’i zor duruma düşürmek ve mümkünse sıkıyönetim ortamı yaratarak askerin siyasi alanda gücünü artırmak üzere planlanmış!*

Ben bugün, *kronolojik açıdan*, bazılarının da değindiği,* iki tesadüfe* parmak basacağım.

129 general ve subayın katıldığı ve *Balyoz Planı*’na *temel* oluşturan *“seminer”*in tarihi: 

*5-7 Mart 2003!*

Ayrıca:

1) ünlü *tezkerenin* tarihi, adı üzerinde, *1 Mart 2003!*

2) *Recep Tayyip Erdoğan*’a Başbakanlık yolunu açan ünlü *Siirt Seçimi*’nin tarihi: *9 Mart 2003!*

Balyoz Hareketi’nin planlandığı tarih ile ünlü “1 Mart Tezkeresi”nin tarihi ve *Erdoğan’*ın Başbakan olduğu tarih iç içe geçmiş vaziyette!

* * *
1) *1 Mart Tezkeresi* TBMM’de kıl payı takıldı. Hatta “evet” oyları “hayır” oylarından fazla çıktığı için tezkere önce kabul edilmiş gibi ilan edildi, gereken çoğunluğun sağlanamadığı sonradan anlaşıldı. O gün itibari ile Başbakan olmayan *Recep Tayyip Erdoğan AKP* Genel *Başkanı* sıfatı ile tezkerenin *TBMM*’den geçmesi için grubunda büyük gayret gösterdi. 

Kaderin cilvesi, *Erdoğan’*ın iradesine rağmen reddedilen tezkere onu Ortadoğu halkının gözünde “kahraman” yaptı!

Tezkere karşısında *TSK* ise o tarihte *suspustu*. Halbuki, *TBMM*’de bir sürü milletvekili karar vermek için *TSK*’nın görüş beyan etmesini beklemişti. TSK’yı tavrını belirlemeye zorlamak için tezkerenin oylama tarihi değiştirilmiş ve 25 şubat’ta yapılacak oylama *28 şubat 2003*’te gerçekleşen *MGK* toplantısı ardına alınmıştı (1 Mart).

Askerin susarak yanlış yaptığını *üzkök* de *Büyükanıt* de sonradan ima yolu ile de olsa kabul ettiler. *TSK* yakın müttefiki *Pentagon*’un *güvenini* tezkere lehine tavır belirleyememesi nedeni ile büyük oranda kayıp etti.

Eğer, TSK tezkerenin TBMM’den geçmesi için gayret sarf etseydi ve tezkere TBMM’de kabul edilseydi:

a) *Erdoğan* değil *Ortadoğu*’da kahraman olmak, *kendi seçmeni* önünde bile çok güç durumda kalabilirdi.

b) İddia edildiği gibi büyük sayıda *şehit haberleri* gelseydi, *Erdoğan* tamamen gözden düşerdi.

c) Savaş ortamında, hali ile, *komutanların* etkinliği misli ile artardı.

* * *
2) Aynı tarihlerde Erdoğan, *CHP*’nin yardımı ile, *yasaklı* olmaktan kurtuldu. *Erdoğan’*ın *şiir* okuyarak mahkÃ»m olduğu *Siirt*’te seçimler hala tam olarak bilmediğimiz bir nedenle tekrar edildi (9 Mart 2003) ve *Erdoğan* önce *milletvekili*, sonra *Başbakan* oldu.

*Erdoğan’*a *hakkını* teslim etmek amacıyla *“bir dizi olağanüstü”* gelişmelerin yaşandığı bir süreçte *TSK* sesini hiç çıkarmadı. Hiçbir *yönlendirme* yapmaya kalkmadı. Bazılarının, Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin bile kararlarını TSK’nın baskısı altında aldığına inandığı ülkemizde, o tarihte *Erdoğan’*ın Başbakanlığı’na hiçbir itiraz sesi yükselmedi. Hatta “devlet partisi” ve “TSK’nın doğal müttefiki” CHP, *Erdoğan’*ın Başbakan olma sürecine yardımcı oldu.

* * *
Benim kafama takılan soru şu:

Aynı tarihlerde *Erdoğan’*ı *zor duruma* sokmak veya *taçlandırmamak* için *çok daha kolay yöntemler* varken *TSK* içinde birileri; cami bombalamak, uçak düşürmek dahil, neden *5000 sayfalık* bir zahmete başvurdular?

...

----------


## bozok

*“Postmodern darbe” mi bu?*


*Hikmet Bila* 
*gazetevatan.com*
*25.01.2010*





“Balyoz Planı” ile ilgili tartışmalar devam ederken birçok nokta gözden kaçırılıyor. Bir* “darbe”* planı olduğu söylenen bu iddialarla ilgili kimileri de ciddi ciddi kendilerini savunmaya çalışıyorlar. üzellikle, *“darbeciler”*in *“tutuklayacağı”* ya da* “yararlanacağı”* gazeteciler konusunda...

Bazıları, planın hazırlandığı öne sürülen dönemde *“siyasal yazar”* olmadığını hatırlatıyor, bazıları demokrat olduğu halde, adının *“yararlanılacaklar”* listesinde yer almasına isyan ediyor. Bazı meslektaşlarımız, *“Ben o zaman yazar değildim”* ya da *“Ben o zaman orada çalışmıyordum”* gibi açıklamalarla kendilerini savunmaya çalışıyor.

ünce şunu soralım: Bugüne kadar söyledikleri, yaptıkları, yazdıkları doğru çıkmayan kimi merkezlerin elinde rehin olmayı isteyerek ve bilerek kabul eden *“sazan medya”*nın, böyle iddialar, böyle listelemeler karşısında isyan etmeye hakkı var mıdır?

Sonra... Neyi tartışıyor, neyi kanıtlamaya çalışıyorsunuz?

Düz mantık bile beyhude bir çaba içinde olduğunuzu göstermeye yeter.

Bütün medyanın sorgusuz sualsiz üstüne atladığı, darbe amaçlı olduğu iddia edilen planda neler vardı?

Korkunç şeyler: 

Yunanistan’la Ege’de ve Trakya’da kriz çıkartılacak, gerekirse Türk uçağı düşürtülecek veya düşürülecek... Bir ülkeyle savaş riski göze alınacak. Fatih ve Beyazıt camileri bombalanacak... Darbeye muhalefet etmeye kalkışan 200 bin kişi stadyumlarda toplanacak, enterne edilecek. Gerekirse direnenlere karşı güç kullanılacak...

Ve bu süreçte bazı gazeteciler *“tutuklanacak”* bazılarından da *“yararlanılacak.”* 

şimdi soralım yine:

Bir başka ülkeyle savaşı göze alan, en az 200 bin kişiyi toplama kamplarına gönderen, uçaklar düşürüp camiler bombalayan, karşı gelenlere ateş açan bir darbenin gazetecilerden *“yararlanma”*ya ihtiyacı mı olur?

üyle bir darbenin ne *“tutuklanacaklar”*la ne de *“yararlanılacaklar”*la işi olabilir. Ya da bir gazetecinin böyle bir darbeyle ne işi olur?

Post-modern darbe mi bu?


...

----------


## bozok

*Başbuğ darbe iddialarıyla ilgili sessizliğini bozdu*

*12.55 | 25.1.2010 / MİLLİYET*



*Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ, günlerdir konuşulan 'Balyoz Planı' iddiasıyla ilgili sessizliğini bozdu.*


Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Karargahı'nda Kazım Karabekir için düzenlenen özel anma töreninde, gündemdeki *‘Balyoz Darbe Planı’* iddialarıyla ilgili olarak konuşurken, _“Yanlış bilgi felakettir. ünce her işin hakikati aranmalı… Bugün gerçeğe çok ihtiyacımız var…”_ ifadelerini kullandı.

Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Karargahı'nda Kazım Karabekir için düzenlenen özel anma töreninde, gündemdeki* ‘Balyoz Darbe Planı’* iddialarıyla ilgili olarak konuşurken,_ “İddiaları lanetliyorum… TSK’nın da sabrının sınırı var…”_ ifadelerini kullandı.

*Konuşmadan satır başları*

Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ, Silahlı Kuvvetler’in talimnamelerinin hücumla ilgili bölümlerinde,* "Allah Allah"* diye askere taarruz ettirildiğini belirterek, _"Nasıl olur da TSK camiyi bombalattırmayı düşünür. Bu vicdansızlıktır"_ dedi.

_Biz diyoruz ki demokrasilerde en ideal husus iktidarların seçimlerle, demokratik yöntemlerle yer değiştirmesidir"_ dedi. , *"Darbe iddialarının gündemde kalmasından kim menfaat sağlıyor?"* diye sordu.

Başbuğ, bugüne kadar TSK içinde bilgi sızdırmalar kapsamında açılan soruşturma sayısının 61 olduğunu belirterek, bunlardan 9 tanesinin yargı safhasına dönüştüğünü, 3 yıl hapis cezası alan bir subayın da TSK’dan uzaklaştırıldığını bildirdi.Orgeneral Başbuğ, şu anda 10 kişinin de bu suçlamalardan tutuklu olduğunu söyledi.

*"Balyoz Planı"*na ilişkiniddiaların 7 yıl önceki bir tatbikat planı çerçevesinde olduğunu ifade ederek,iddialarla ilgili soruşturmanın sonuçlarının en kısa zamanda açıklanacağını bildirdi.

Başbuğ, Kazım Karabekir’in _"Vatandaş! Yanlış bilgi felaket kaynağıdır. Her işin evvela hakikatini ara ve öğren, sonra münakaşasını istediğin gibi yap"_ sözlerini anımsatarak,_ "Bugün buna çok ihtiyacımız olduğunu düşünüyorum"_ dedi.

...

----------


## bozok

*DERİN DEVLET KAVGASI LEGALLEşİYOR*



*22.01.2010* 

Yeni kurulacak olan Kamu Düzeni ve Güvenliği Müsteşarlığı tüm istihbaratı kendinde toplayıp *“çok başlılığı”* kontrol altına alacakmış. Bunun tercümesi AKP’nin derin devletinin yeraltından yerüstüne çıkacağıdır. Peki, ama cemaatin illegal derin devleti buna ne diyecek? İşte onu da bundan sonra Zaman’dan ve öteki cemaat yazarlarından öğreneceğiz hayırlısıyla. 
*
KOZMİK ODADAN BALYOZ MU üIKTI?* 
Zamanlama ilginç: Tam Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı'ndaki aramanın bittiği gün, Taraf 2002’deki bir harp oyunu senaryosunu *“balyoz darbe planı”* diye yayınlıyor. Bu senaryoyu sızdıranlar, kozmik oda araması yapan hakim ve savcıyı töhmet altında bırakmış olmuyorlar mı?

*SüLüN OSMAN BİLE BUNLARI KANDIRIR 
*Psikolojik savaş merkezi her gün yeni bir yalan ortaya atıyor. Merkez medya ise sorgulamadan, tartışmadan bu dezenformasyona kucak açıyor. Hatta uydurma listelerde adı geçen gazeteciler *“biz darbeci değiliz”* diye yemin billah ediyorlar. şimdi bunları geri zekalı yerine koyanlar haklı çıkmıyor mu? Bu medya bu kafayla daha epey balyoz planı yutar!

*GELİşMİş TEKNOLOJİYİ KULLANSALAR YA 
*şu balyoz planının her yeri dökülüyor ama, ben bir de bu darbecilerin kendi uçaklarını düşürmek için neden o kadar zahmete girdiklerini anlayamadım. Mirgün Cabas’ın helikopter düşüren cep telefonu var ya, ondan kullansalar daha kolay olmaz mıydı?

*EMEKüİYE BAKIşLARI DEğİşMEZ* 
Erdoğan partisinin il başkanları toplantısında *“Klinik şefleri bizlerden fazla kazanacak”* dedi, tekel işçilerinin yan gelip yattığı sözünü de tekrarladı. Kenan Evren de 12 Eylül’den sonra *“Bir garson parçası benim kadar maaş alıyor”* demişti. Yoksa siz sivil diktayla askeri diktanın çalışanlara bakışı arasında bir fark mı var sanıyordunuz?

*ASLINDA NE OLDU?* 
Siyasi amaçla cinayetler işleyen katiller yargılanırken *“asılırsa kahraman olur”* şeklinde bir inancın oluştuğunu bilirsiniz. şimdi idam cezası kalktı ve yerine ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis geldi. Buna rağmen katiller yine *“gurur duyulan kahramanlar”* muamelesi görüyor. Aslında sorun ceza sisteminde değil de toplumsal algılamada mı diye düşünmeden edemiyor insan.

*“KRİZİN TEğET GEüTİğİ” üLKEDE YAPILACAK şAKA MI BU? 
*Moğolistan’ın nüfusunu artırmak için Türk erkeğine ihtiyaç duyduğuna dair çıkan haberleri okuyanlar büyükelçiliğin kapısına dayandı, haberi duyanlar ve birbirine aktaranlar Büyükelçilik telefonlarının kilitlenmesine neden oldu. Moğol yetkililer haberi yalanlayarak ülkelerini olası bir Türk işgalinden kurtardılar!


*üelebi Efendi
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*FATİH ALTAYLI’DAN AHMET ALTAN’A KRİTİK SORU*



*23.01.2010* 

Habertürk Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Fatih Altaylı, köşesinde *“Balyoz Planı’nı yazanlar Taraf’ın tanıdıkları mı?”* başlıklı bir yazı kaleme aldı.

Odatv’nin de yazdığı gibi; iddia edilen Balyoz Planı’nda birçok soru işareti ve çelişki söz konusuydu. Bunlardan biri de 2003 yılında hazırlandığı iddia edilen planda, 2006 yılında kurulan *Türkiye Gençlik Birliği*’nin adının geçmesiydi.


Konuyla ilgili Taraf’ın yaptığı düzeltmeye dikkat çeken Altaylı şöyle yazdı:

_“BALYOZ Planı iddiası tel tel dökülmeye başladı._ 
_
Dün yazdım, 2003’te ben seçilmiş bir hükümete destek verilmesi gerektiğini yazıyor, değiştim diyenlerin değişip değişmediklerini gözlemlemek gerektiğini, peşin hükümle karşı çıkmamak gerektiğini söylüyordum._ 
_
O günlerde darbe planlayan birileri varsa, onlar için makbul adam değildim. Ayrıca o listede olan meslektaşlarımın büyük bölümünün de darbelere, darbe karşıtı görünen pek çok yazardan daha karşı olduğunu biliyorum._ 
_
Keza tutuklanacaklar listesinde yer alan Emre Aköz’ün de o günlerde rakı, balık, tavla yazıları yazdığını biliyoruz. Siyasetle uzaktan yakından ilişkisi yoktu. Aköz’ün siyasetle ilişkisi çok sonraları, “Nurcular” yazı dizisini hazırlaması ve Gülen Cemaati ile tanışmasıyla başlar. 

Taraf’ın yayınladığı Balyoz Planı’ndaki bir başka saçmalık ise 2006 yılında kurulan bir derneğin, 2003 yılında hazırlandığı söylenen planda yer almasıydı._ 
_
Gazete dün bunu düzeltiyor ve “Belgede sözü edilen Türkiye Gençlik Birliği, 1997 yılında Gençlik ve Spor Genel Müdürlüğü ile koordineli olarak kurulan ve 1997 yılında Bakanlar Kurulu kararıyla isminin önüne Türkiye kelimesini alan Türkiye Gençlik Birliği Derneği’dir” diyor._ 
_
Taraf’ın bu açıklaması bana çok ilginç geldi._ 
_
Niye mi? 

üünkü böyle açıklamayı, yani o derneğin hangi dernek olduğunu bu dille ve bu anlatımla ancak ve ancak Balyoz Planı’nı yazanlar açıklayabilir._ 
_
Balyoz Planı’nı Taraf Gazetesi yazmadığına göre, büyük ihtimalle bu planı yazanlarla bir yakın ilişkileri var ve arayıp sormuşlar, “Bu eleştiriye ne diyorsunuz” diye. 

Onlar da hangi gençlik birliğini kastettiklerini açıklamışlar.”_


*İşte TGB’nin basın açıklaması:* 

“Her Yalanın Altından Taraf üıkıyor!

Değerli basın emekçileri,

Dün (20.01.2010) Taraf Gazetesinde “Balyoz Planı” başlığıyla verilen haberin hemen sağ altında “müzahir eleman temini konusunda referans uygulamasına devam edilerek azami koordinasyon sağlanması” maddesi içinde koordinasyon sağlanacak kurumlar arasında Türkiye Gençlik Birliği sayılmaktadır. Taraf gazetesinin haberine göre sözde darbe planı 2003 Mart’ında hazırlanmış ve bitmiştir. 

şimdi insan aklına seslenerek soruyoruz. 19 Mayıs 2006 yılında kurulan TGB, nasıl olur da daha kurucularının bile aklında böyle bir isim yokken 2003 yılı içindeki darbe planlarına iştirak edebilir ya da birileri TGB’yi böyle bir planda anabilir? Aklımıza iki olasılık gelmektedir: Taraf gazetesi TGB’yi, daha önce Star, Bugün gazetelerinin yaptığı gibi Ergenokon Tertibinin içine sokmak için bizzat kendisi plana eklemiştir. Bu büyük bir suçtur ve caze kanununda yeri vardır. Tarafçıların iddia ettikleri demokrasi ilkelerine de ters düşmektedir.

*Diğer olasılık ise daha vahimdir:* Taraf gazetesinin yazdığına göre toplam 5 bin sayfalık doküman tamamıyla yalanlar ve tertiplerle örülüdür. Türkiye’nin bağımsızlığına ve Atatürk’ün mirasına kasdetmek isteyen AKP ve F tipi tertipçiler ABD’nin destek ve yardımlarıyla bu planı hazırlamışlardır. Buradan Taraf gazetesine sesleniyoruz. Bu, sizin ne ilk ne de son yalanınızdır. Daha önce Tokat’taki saldırıyı PKK değil, Genelkurmay yaptırdı demiştiniz, PKK saldırıyı üstlendi; Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu’nun helikopterini NTV telefonları düşürdü dediniz, aramaların sonra yapıldığı ortaya çıktı; Ergenekon tutukluları ile ilgili yaptığınız yalan haberlerin haddi hesabı yok. Taraf gazetesi, Türk basın tarihine adını bir tertip gazetesi olarak yazdırmıştır. 

Evet, her yalanın altından Taraf gazetesi çıkmaktadır. Taraf Gazetesi ABD’nin Ankara’da kurduğu tertip merkezinden çıkan sahte belgelerle Türkiye’nin direncini kırmaya çalışmaktadır. Zamların vergilerin halkı bezdirdiği, TEKEL işçisinin onurlu direnişinin kitleleri uyandırdığı bir mücadele ortamı AKP’yi ve yandaşlarını telaşlandırmıştır. AKP ve F tipi yandaşları Türkiye’nin en büyük Atatürkçü, yurtsever, devrimci gençlik örgütü olan TGB’yi tertiplere alet ederek sindirmeye çalışmaktadır. 23 Aralık’ta Star ve Bugün Gazeteleri TGB’yi sözde Arınça suikast teşebbüsleriyle ilişkilendirerek bu tertibe alet olmuşlardı. şimdi ise bu tertibi Taraf gazetesi eliyle yürütmektedirler. AKP ve F tipi yandaşları Atatürk Gençliğinin gücünden korkmaktadırlar. Bu nedenle bulabildikleri her fırsatta TGB’ye saldırmaya çalışmaktadırlar. Pazartesi günü(25 Ocak 2010) TGB olarak çok daha kapsamlı bir basın açıklamasıyla TGB’ye karşı yürütülen bu yasa dışı faaliyetlerin tümünü açıklayacağız. Tertipçiler bundan sonra kaçacak delik arayacaklardır. Bu delik de muhtemeldir ki ABD olacaktır, Hoca efendilerinin çoktan kaçtığı gibi.

Türkiye Gençlik Birliği Tam Bağımsız ve Gerçekten Demokratik bir Türkiye’yi kurana kadar mücadele edecektir. Bu mücadelemizde Milletimizden başka dayandığımız kuvvet yoktur. Tıpkı Mustafa Kemal Atatürk’ün Kurtuluş Savaşı’nda verdiği mücadele gibi. 

Taraf gazetesinin tertiplerde kullanılan elemanlarına sesleniyoruz; AKP gidiyor! Artık sizin ‘darbe planlarınız’ mizah malzemesi olarak kullanılmaktadır. Yalanlarınız Tekel işçilerinin direnişini engelleyemeyecektir, eczacıları susturmayacaktır, memurları susturmayacaktır, itfaiye işçilerini susturmayacaktır, doktorları susturmayacaktır, baskı altına almaya çalıştığınız yargıyı susturmayacaktır. Zavallısınız! Yalanlarınız AKP’yi kurtaramayacak!”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON DAVASI SONUNDA DELİRTTİ*



*Barış Terkoğlu yazdı*

25.01.2010 


Kenan Temur bir polis memuru. 3 yıldır evli, bir çocuğu var. Babası İnegöl’de yaşayan emekli öğretmen. Temur’u zor koşullarda okuttu. Kenan Temur üniversite mezunu oldu. İş bulamadı, sonunda polis olmaya karar verdi. Adile Sadullah Mermerci Polis Eğitim Merkezi’nde 6 ay kurs aldı. Kursun sonunda polis oldu. Diğer memurlara göre mesleğe geç başlamıştı, 30 yaşındaydı.

İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Koruma şube Müdürlüğü’ne atandı. Devletin sorumluluk verdiği kişileri koruyordu. Koruduğu kişilerin arasında Savcı Zekeriya üz’ün eşi ve çocukları dahi vardı.

*İbrahim şahin kaderini değiştirdi*
Ancak Temur’un kaderi Eski üzel Harekat Dairesi eski Başkanvekili İbrahim şahin’in korumalığını yapmasıyla değişti. 

12 Eylül 2007 tarihinde şahin ile ilgili görevlendirme yazısı kendisine ulaştı. Resmiyette 24 Ekim 2008 tarihine kadar yani bir sene kadar bu görevi sürdürdü. Ancak fiilen 3-4 ay kadar şahin’i koruma görevini yaptı.

İbrahim şahin’i korumanın zorluğu vardı. şahin korunan kişilerin uyması gereken kurallara uymuyordu. Güvenlik açısından günlük programını güvenliğine bildirmesi gerekiyordu. Ancak şahin sık sık aksatıyordu. Dışarıya çıkacağını söylediği saatten bir saat önce Temur, şahin’in kapısına gidiyordu. Ancak şahin kapıda Temur’u bazen üç saat bekletiyor sonra dışarı çıkmaktan vazgeçiyordu. Temur’un ifadesi ile şahin kendisini koruyan memurlara kaba davranıyor, sık sık azarlıyordu. Kenan Temur İbrahim şahin’in bu aksiliğini şahin’in yaşlılığına bağlıyordu.

*Pimpirikli ve kıl kuyruk*
Temur kendi ifadesi ile “pimpirikli ve kıl kuyruk” biriydi. Başından geçenleri sürekli rapor ediyordu. Durumu İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’ne rapor etti. Raporlarda İbrahim şahin’den koruma kurallarına uymaması nedeniyle şikayet ediyordu. Bu nedenle İbrahim şahin uyarıldı.

Kenan Temur, şahin’den sonra görevini yapmaya devam etti. Eski bakanlardan Mehmet Moğultay’ı korudu. Ta ki Ergenekon Davası nedeniyle göz altına alınıncaya kadar.

Kenan Temur, İbrahim şahin’in suikast timinde olmakla suçlanıyordu. Bu yüzden tutuklandı. Ancak Temur hayatında Ergenekon bir yana herhangi bir derneğe dahi üye olmamıştı. Davada sanık olmasının nedeni bir başkasının hazırladığı listede adının suikast timinde geçmesiydi. Temur’un durumunda olan 20’den fazla kişi daha vardı.

Kenan Temur’un iddianamede 3 tane telefon görüşmesi bulunuyordu. Bunlardan biri İbrahim şahin’leydi. şahin’e korumalık görevi gereği ertesi günkü programını konuşuyordu Bir diğerinde yine aynı nedenle İbrahim şahin’i aramış ancak telefona oğlu çıkmıştı. Ona İbrahim şahin’in programını ve kaçta gelmesi gerektiğini sordu. Son konuşma ise bir başka polis memuruylaydı. İbrahim şahin gözaltına alındıktan sonra ne kadar şaşırdıklarını konuşuyorlardı. Kısacası iddianamede bulunan üç telefon kaydında da suç teşkil eden bir durum yoktu.

*Birden ayağa kalktı*
Temur davanın 18 Aralık günü henüz kendisine sıra gelmemiş olmasına rağmen ayağa kalktı. Kürsiye gelmek ve orada konuşmak istediğini söyledi. Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün izin verdi. Kenan Temur, kendisine yapılan suçlamanın asılsız olduğunu anlattı. Yapılan aramalarda, telefon kayıtlarında bir suç unsuruna rastlanmadığını açıkladı. Kendisinin sadece İbrahim şahin’in evinde bulunduğu söylenen bir liste nedeniyle tutuklu olduğundan söz etti. İbrahim şahin’i koruma görevini devletin kendisine verdiğini anlattı. şahin ile koruma yaptığı süre içinde iyi geçinemediğini yazdığı raporlar ile ortaya koydu. Hiçbir hukuksal dayanak olmadığı halde bir yıldır tutuklu olduğunu söyledi.

*Boğuluyorum*
Titriyordu, mahkeme başkanı Temur’u* “Rahat ol, rahat konuş, rahat konuş sıkma kendini rahat ol”* diyerek sakinleştirmeye çalıştı. Temur konuşmasında _“İnsanların canı yanıyor mesela benim canım yanıyor. üok kötü yani bildiğiniz gibi yani bu öyle şey ki, ya bu işin içinden çıkılmaz bir durum yani normal şartlarda olmaması gereken şeyler oluyor sayın başkanım ama niye ben? Yani İbrahim şahin’le çalışmak suç muydu? Görevlendirmeselerdi beni. Onun evinde çıkan, çıktığı iddia edilen bir kağıttan dolayı buradayım. şimdi insanın aklına bin bir türlü soru geliyor yani bunu çok boyutlu yani bunu izah edemiyoruz. Tamam otur sen burada bekle ama nereye kadar bekleyeceğim, sayın savcım diyorsunuz bakın peygamberimizden bahsediyorsunuz, hepimiz Müslümanız yani, yav ben düşündüm de bulamıyorum.”_ diyordu. Kendisine birilerinin komplo yapıldığını söylüyordu. Ailesini özlediğini görevine dönmek istediğini anlatıyordu. Kendisinin tutuklanmasına neden olan emniyete de kızıyordu: _“emniyete niçin kızıyorum? eğer benim hakkımda soruşturma yapıyorsan tahkikat yapıyorsan iddianameye koyuyorsan e bunu niye araştırmıyorsun? Buna niye bakmıyorsun. Yani sen beni suçluyorsun terör örgütüyle, böyle büyük bir çuvalın içine atıyorsun ne olduk, Türkiye’nin gündemini belirleyen belki de dünya gündemini belirleyen bir olay benim için yani. ben bu girdabın içinde boğulur giderim Sayın başkanım, yani 12 aydır da boğuluyorum”_

*Bir daha geri gelmeyecek*
Kenan Temur tahliye talebinde bulundu. Mahkeme başkanının olumlu oyuna rağmen diğer hakimlerin red etmesiyle tutukluluk hali devam etti. 

Kenan Temur sonraki günlerde gittikçe kötüleşti. Derin bir sessizliğe gömüldü. Uğradığı haksızlıktan bir daha kurtulamayacağına inanıyordu. Duruşmalara gelemeyecek haldeydi. Bir gece sinir krizi geçirdi. Diğer tutuklulara* “Kur’an okuyun, Yasin okuyun”* diye bağırıyordu. Sonra* “ben deccalim”* diyerek kendini duvardan duvara vuruyordu. 

Temur, Bakırköy Ruh ve Sinir Hastalıkları Hastanesi’ne kaldırıldı. Akıl sağlığını kaybetmişti. Artık dışarı da çıksa eski Temur bir daha geri gelmeyecekti.


*Barış Terkoğlu
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*FAİLLER TARAF’IN TEPESİNDEKİLER*



24.01.2010 

Milliyet yazarı Kadri Gürsel, *“üetin Doğan Cuntasının faydalanmayı umduğu gazeteciler”* listesine adının sonradan eklenmiş olabileceğini yazdı. Bunun büyük bir suç olduğunu belirten yazar, bu suçun faillerinin de *“Taraf gazetesinin tepesindeki iç ve dış görevliler”* olduğunu söyledi. Bu görevlilere *“Ben ise sizin ahlaken ve vicdanen tefessüh etmiş olduğunuzu zaten biliyordum”* dedi.

Kadri Gürsel’in *“Hadi ordan!”* başlıklı yazısı şöyleydi:

Adım, “üetin Doğan Cuntası’nın faydalanmayı umduğu gazeteciler” listesinde... 

Bu köşeyi ilk kez okuyanlar, beni tanımayanlar ve bu yazıyı sonuna kadar okumayacaklar için hemen belirteyim: Her türden darbecilerle ve darbecilikle bugüne kadar ne bir işim oldu ne de fikri yakınlığım... Bundan sonra da olamaz ve olmayacak... Nokta!
Bu yazı yazıldığı sırada tutuklanacaklar ve fayda umulanlar listesinin Taraf’ta yayımlanmasının üzerinden iki buçuk gün geçmişti...

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’ndan yapılan yazılı ve sözlü açıklamalarda listeyle ilgili bir yalanlama yoktu... Ya böyle bir liste gerçekten vardı ve sükÃ»tları ikrardan geliyordu... Ya da var mıydı, yok muydu diye araştırıyorlardı. 

Her neyse... Kanaatim, bu kadar tafsilatlı bir darbe planı varsa, bir *“kesin düşman”* ve *“potansiyel dost”* gazeteciler listesinin de olabileceğidir. Akla yatkındır.

İleride* “yok”* derlerse de böyle bir listenin varlığına inanmış olmaktan ötürü kendimi hiç mahcup hissetmem. Ne listeler yapmışlardır onlar...

Liste vardır da... Taraf’ta yayımlanan liste otantik mi bakalım? Aslı mı, yoksa Taraf’a bilgi servis eden kaynağın siyasi hedefleri doğrultusunda üzerinde oynanmış, bazı isimler eklenirken, bazıları çıkarılarak tahrif edilmiş bir liste mi bu?

Birileri, bazı isimlere sözde itibar kazandırmak, bazılarını da itibarsızlaştırmak istiyor olabilir. Yakın geleceğe dair tezgahladıkları kumpasların kara propagandasına zemin hazırlamak için listeyle oynamış olmaları, çok daha büyük bir ihtimaldir. 

Bu nispette küçülen ihtimal de benim orijinal listede mevcut olmamdır...
 
AKP ve onun fiili koalisyon ortağı cemaatin güncel politik amaçlarını gözetenler tarafından tahrif edilmiş bir listeyle karşı karşıya olduğumuzu düşünmek için güçlü karineler mevcut...

Nedir bu karineler? 

Mesela bendeniz karinenin ta kendisiyim... Gazeteciliklerine ve ahlaki bütünlüklerine kefil olabileceğim başkalarının, *“fayda umulanlar”* listesindeki mevcudiyeti de karinedir tabii... Ama ben kendi adına konuşacağım.

Bu listenin hazırlandığı yıl olduğu söylenen 2003’te ben Milliyet’in *“dış haberler müdürü”* idim... Görevim, dış haberler servisini yönetmek ve dış haber sayfalarının içeriğini oluşturmaktı. Dış merkezlerdeki muhabirler de bana karşı sorumluydular. Ara sıra alanımla ilgili analizler de yazardım.

Okuduğunuz köşe o zaman yoktu. Vitrinde değildim.

Cuntaya yardımım dokunsun diye yanıp tutuşuyor dahi olsaydım... *“Dış Haberler Müdürü”* olarak ben, bir darbecinin gözünde *“dış kapının mandalı”* bile olamazdım.

Darbecilik büyük bir suçtur... 

Ama bir darbecinin beni hazırladıkları* “fayda umulanlar”* listesine koymasını, yani yukarıda bahsettiğim o *“küçük ihtimal”*in gerçekleşmesini, öncelikle büyük bir hata olarak görürüm! üünkü benden darbeciye fayda olmaz!

Benim adım ve benim gibi daha nice gazetecinin adı o *“fayda umulanlar”* listesine, dosyayı Taraf’ın *“balyoz muh(a)biri”*ne teslim eden çevreler tarafından eklenmişse, bu büyük bir suçtur.

üzeri oynanmış olsun otantik olsun fark etmez... Değil mi ki bu liste, orada yer alan insanlardan habersiz, sadece ve sadece bir faraziye olarak hazırlanmıştır... 

Taraf gazetesinin bu listeyi yayımlayarak, listedeki insanları birer hedef haline getirmesi sadece suç değil, gazetecilik ve genel ahlak adına utanç verici bir rezalettir.

Suçu oluşturan fiilin son aşamasındaki failler, Taraf gazetesinin tepesindeki iç ve dış görevlilerdir. 

O görevlilere bir çift lafım var: Benim darbecilerle ve darbecilikle alakasız bir insan olduğumu bildiğinizi biliyorum. Ben ise sizin ahlaken ve vicdanen tefessüh etmiş olduğunuzu zaten biliyordum. Buna rağmen beni şaşkınlığa uğratmayı başardınız.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*SENARYO HEP AYNI*



25.01.2010 

Akşam gazetesi yazarı* Serdar Akinan*, Balyoz senaryosunda da kurgu parametrelerinin değişmediğini, *“zamanlama”, “servis edenler”* ve *“dolaşıma sokanlar”* her seferinde aynı olduğunu yazdı. Kendi adını da *“faydalanılacak gazeteciler”* listesinde *“teşhir edenler”* için *“ahlaksız ve vicdansız”* ifadesini kullandı.

*İşte Serdar Akinan’ın bugünkü Akşam’da çıkan “Deli gömleğini yırtmak” başlıklı yazısı:* 

“şemdinli’den bu yana *“kurgusu ve desteği ABD kaynaklı, uygulayıcısı yerli”* bir senaryo ile Türkiye’nin şekillendirildiğine inanıyorum. Bu süreçte yönetici yüksek bürokrasinin ve destekçilerinin (kesinlikle müstehak oldukları bir sonla) nasıl tasfiyeye uğradığı bu köşede defalarca yazdım.

Yeri gelmişken bir kez daha altını çizeyim... Bu çürük yapı iki yerinden (teklik ve laiklik) sapır sapır dökülüyor(du). Bu dönüşüm halk eliyle olacağına taşeronlar tarafından birilerinin çıkarlarına uygun şekilde yapılmaya çalışılıyor...

Bu çerçevede sahneye konan son oyun:* “Balyoz”* senaryosu... Bu kurgularda değişmeyen üç parametre var. *“Zamanlama”, “servis edenler”* ve *“dolaşıma sokanlar”...* Her seferinde aynı... Ama daha mühimi bugüne kadar bu vahim iddialardan tek biri dahi ispatlanarak adli makamlar tarafından mahkum edilmedi. Tutuklular ve binlerce zanlı var... *Bu nedenle o kurgunun tuzağına düşüp “vardır” veya “yoktur” demek abesle iştigal...* Fakat burada sürecin çok mühim bir işlevi var. Medya üzerinden dolaşıma sokulan *“belge”* ve* “senaryolar”* topluma *“gerçek”* olarak sunuluyor. üok seslilik adına da yüzlerce gazete, dergi, radyo, televizyon kanalı ve internet sitesinde bu iddialar *“gerçekmiş”* *gibi* tartışılıyor. Bu süreçte *“Balyoz”* iddiası çok mühim... Zira Taraf’ın, her zamanki gibi ahlaksız ve vicdansızca ilan ettiği listedeki *“faydalanılacak”* gazetecilerden Kadri Gürsel dün köşesinde bu listede olmasının manasızlığını ve dolayısıyla *“kastı”* çok açık teşhir etti. Mutlaka okuyun.

Ben de o listede teşhir edilen bir gazeteci olarak küçük bir katkıda bulunayım. Bu darbe planının hazırlandığı tarih neymiş? Mart 2003... Serdar Akinan o tarihte nerede? Kuzey Irak’ta... 15 şubat 2003’te gitmiş... 2 Nisan 2003’te dönmüş... Bağdat düşünce 11 Nisan’da İran üzerinden bir daha girmiş...12 Nisan’da arabası Musul’da taranmış... O gün Türk medyasında ilk kez haber olmuş... Ne köşesi var... Ne kanal yönetiyor... Ne de programı var... Sadece muhabirlik yapıyor... üncesinde? TV kanalları kurmuş... Ekranda değil... Mesela Habertürk’ü kurmuş... Ekrana çıkmıyor... Oda arkadaşı kim? Cengiz üandar... Açıp sorun bir zahmet Cengiz üandar’a, *“Serdar ekrana çıkar mıydı?”* Bu planının tarihinden çok sonra SKYTURK’ün Genel Yayın Yönetmeni oldum ve çok sonra AKşAM’da köşe yazmaya başladım...

Bu ekibi rahatsız edecek işlere imza attım... Bu ekibin bugün tescil olan ülke düşmanlığını teşhir eden insanları, ABD’ye Irak’ta bir milyondan fazla Müslüman’ı öldürdüğü için hakaret eden insanları, bu ve benzeri işgalleri yaparak Müslümanları öldürenlerin ülke içindeki işbirlikçisi *“aydın”*ları teşhir eden insanları ekrana çıkarttım.

Haktan, insanlıktan, ahlaktan dem vuran; tertemiz kavramları eğip bükerek, içini boşaltarak halkımıza hukuk ve demokrasi diyen bu cenah, artık teşhir oldu. Bunların ne kadar ikiyüzlü, ne kadar vicdansız ve ne kadar ahlaksız olduğunu dehşet içinde nerede gördüm biliyor musunuz? Nuray Mert’e karşı başlattıkları kampanyada... 28 şubat sürecinde esen linç rüzgarına karşı inançla duran tek bir isim vardı. Nuray Mert. O gün yanında durduğu cenahın önde gelenleri Nuray Mert için neler diyordu? Onu nasıl yüceltiyorlardı ben biliyorum... şayet dileseydi bugün kırmızı plakayla dolaşıyordu... şüpheniz olmasın.

O gün onun yanında olanlar bugün buraya yazmaya utandığım çirkeflikte laflar edip onu linç etmeye kalkıyor. Nuray Mert, iktidarın nimetlerini elinin tersiyle itti. şimdi, sırf gidişata dair samimi bir eleştiri yapıyor diye Nuray Mert’in boynuna şu yaftayı astılar: 

*“Nuray Mert Ergenekon’cudur.”*

Bu söylemi duyduğumda kanım dondu. Nuray Mert’e *“Ergenekoncu”* diyen, Ertuğrul üzkök’e açıkça* “Hrant’ın katili”* diyen bu hastalıklı zihniyeti teşhir etmekten başka yolumuz var mı?

Bize, bu ülkenin endişe duyan yığınlarının seslerini duyurmak isteyen, memleketin gidişatını sağlıklı bulmayan insanlara bir deli gömleği giydirmeye çalışıyorsunuz...

Bu deli gömleğini yırtacağız... şüpheniz olmasın.”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BALYOZU NİüİN İNDİRMEDİLER?*



25.01.2010 

Vatan yazarı Necati Doğru bugünkü yazısında iki yıl önce kaybetmiş olduğumuz İsmail Cem’i andı. Bütün itirazlara rağmen üetin Altan’ı Güneş gazetesine nasıl almış olduğunu anlattı. üetin Altan’ın oğlunun ise hiçbir gazetecilik ahlakı filtresinden geçirmeden İsmail Cem’i *“darbeci bakanlar kurulu listesine koyduğunu”* söyledi. 

Doğru ayrıca kalkmış, nedense indirilmemiş balyozu şimdi 7 yıl sonra deşifre edenlerin” de iktidarın oy kaybını önlemeye çalıştıklarını belirtti.

*Necati Doğru’nun “İsmail Cem’in ailesinin soylu isyanı!” başlıklı yazısı şöyleydi:* 

“Türk halkının beynine kurulmuş pis bir tuzak olduğu anlaşılan *“Balyoz Darbesi”*ni unutmamak, unutturmamak, dibine kadar gitmek namus borcu oldu.

Balyozu kaldırdılar.

Niçin indirmediler?

Madem ki, ordunun önde gelen komutanları, generalleri, albayları, binbaşıları, yüzbaşıları, _“Camileri bombalayalım, kendi savaş uçağımızı kendimiz düşürelim, bunu iktidarın üzerine atalım, sonra da darbe yapıp Tayyip Erdoğan’ı iktidardan indirelim, devletin üst kadrolarına yerleştirdiği ne kadar tarikatçı adamı varsa alıp hapse koyalım, onların yerine bizim laik asker emeklilerini getirelim, halktan da alkış alalım, faydalanılacak gazetecileri bulup darbeye goygoyculuk yaptıralım”_ harp oyununu 2003 yılında planladılar.

Yedi yıl geçti.

Niçin balyozu indirmediler?

*Kilit soru budur.*

Ben düşünüyorum ki *“balyozu kaldırma”* planı yapanlarla bugün kocaları dünyadaki ve Türkiye’deki bütün Amerikancı darbeleri planlayan ABD gizli örgütü CIA’da çalışan yasemin bakışlı gazetecilerle, *“babaları darbe şakşakçılığı yaparak”* şöhret olmuş kırmızı şafak duruşlu tetikçi gazetecilerin eline bu planları *“Al yayınla...”* diye verenler, ortak bir merkezin oyuncularıdır. 
Balyozlu harp oyunu yapanlarla* “kalkmış, nedense indirilmemiş balyozu şimdi 7 yıl sonra deşifre edenler”* seçim ortamına girildiği şu günlerde iktidarın oy kaybını önlemek için *“ortak hareket”* ediyorlar.

Görüşüm budur.

Uzun anlatacağım.

Bugün İsmail Cem’i yazacağım.

Siz onu yazılarından, kitaplarından, fotoğraflarından, bakanlığından, siyasette parti kurma girişimlerinden tanıyorsunuzdur. Ben onunla *“Güneş Gazetesi”*nde uzunca bir süre çalıştım. İkimiz de gazetenin kuruluşunda buluştuk. Ben *“Ekonomi servisini yönetmekle görevli”* sıradan biriydim fakat İsmail Cem, ümer üavuşoğlu, Ahmet Kozanoğlu ve Güneri Cıvaoğlu’nun ortaklığıyla yayın hayatına giren Güneş’in *“haberci-yorumcu ince gergefini”* dokumakla görevliydi.

Benim babam işçiydi.

İsmail Cem, zengin sınıftandı.

Kumaşımız ayrıydı, fakat birbirimizi seviyorduk. Canla başla çalışırdı. üok içten, beyefendi, ilerici, çağdaş, laik, iyi eğitim almış, sivil toplumcu, darbelere karşı, dini siyasete alet edenlere de karşı birikimli biriydi. Neler yapabiliriz, kadroyu nasıl zenginleştirebiliriz diye odasında zaman zaman buluştuğumuzda;* “üetin Altan’ı Güneş’e getirme çabası içinde”* olduğunu bana söylüyordu. O yıllar; Türkiye yazı hayatının kendisine, okuruna, dostuna, düşmanına ve halkına hiç rol yapmamış dürüst kalemi, pırlanta insan Aziz Nesin’in ilk kez *“üetin Altan sosyalistlikten döndü, bir dönek oldu”* diye yazdığı ve Hıfzı Topuz’un da kitabında anlattığı; _‘Paris banliyö istasyonunda “Ben komünistim” diye bağırma hikayesi’_ kulaktan kulağa dolaşıyordu.

üetin Altan, bitişe girmişti.

Fakat İsmail Cem, onun yazısındaki alevli tafranın gazete okurunu tutacağını, onu basın hayatında yaşatmanın yararlı olacağını düşünüyordu. Güneri Cıvaoğlu’nu etkiledi, büyük paralar verdiler, Paris’te kirasını gazetenin ödediği ev tuttular, çok büyük bir reklam propagandasıyla üetin Altan Güneş’e geldi.

Gazetenin kurucuları ümer üavuşoğlu ile Ahmet üavuşoğlu’nun bankaları battı, Libya’daki inşaat işleri top attı, gazete maaşları ödeyemez hale geldiği için biz bütün çalışanlar *“4 ay maaş almadan”* devam ettik. Müessese Müdürü Sencer Güneşsoy ve Finansman Müdürü Ali Rıza vardı, konuşsalar neler anlatırlar. Bir tek üetin Altan, *“Maaşımı almazsam yazıyı keserim”* tehdidinde bulundu ve İsmail Cem’in de onu koruyan tavrıyla parasını almaya devam etti. üocuklarını kolejlerde okutup, yurtdışında master yapmalarına katkıda bulundu.

Geldik bugünlere!

O çocuklardan biri olan Ahmet Altan’ın yönettiği gazetede yayınlanan *“Balyoz darbesi”* haberinde; rahmetli İsmail Cem’in adını darbe yapacak generallerin* “Bakanlar Kurulu’na üye”* listesinde, doğrulatmadan, gazetecilik ahlakı filtresinden geçirmeden yayınladılar. İsmail Cem’in ailesi, bu tetikçiliğe *“soylu bir isyanla”* cevap verdi ve _“İsmail Cem’in isminin bu listede geçmesini teessüfle karşılamaktayız. İsmail Cem hakkında çıkan ve Türkiye’mizin tüm kurumlarını zedelemekten başka bir işlevi olmayan bu tutarsız yayınları değerli kamuoyumuzun yüksek takdirlerine bırakmaktayız”_ denildi.

Ahmet Altan’a bak!

Aydın ahlakına bak!

Gazeteci etiğine bak!

Hayatında hiç darbeci olmamış İsmail Cem’i *“darbeci bakanlar kurulu listesinde”* yayınlıyor, 27 Mayıs, 12 Mart, 12 Eylül’de *“darbe şakşakçılığı yapmış babası üetin Altan’ı babalıktan reddedecek bir tek yazı”* bile yazamıyor.”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*E. ORGENERAL üETİN DOğAN: "O KONUşMA BANA AİT AMA NASIL…"*



25.01.2010 

E. Org. üetin Doğan, *“Balyoz Planı”* iddialarıyla ilgili çarpıcı açıklamalarda bulundu. Doğan, “Balyoz Planı”nın Ordu Plan Semineri’nde yaptığı konuşmalar üzerine inşa edildiğini ancak içeriğinde oynamalar ve tahrifat yapıldığını yazdı.
*İşte E. Org. üetin Doğan’ın açıklaması:*

“Basında *“Balyoz Planı”* olarak geçen iddiaların, akıl ve sağduyusuna güvendiğim ve yazılarını beğeni ile okuduğum yazarların kimisinde de bir Darbe Planı’nın varolabileceği yönünde kuşku yaratmayı başardığnı üzülerek görmekteyim. Bilgi kirliliğinin zihinleri karıştırdığı bu ortamda, işin aslını ortaya koyucu son bir açıklama yapmayı zorunlu bir görev sayıyorum.

İşin aslı, Ordu Plan Semineri’nde yaptığım konuşmalardan kimi bölümler ve Plan Semineri’nin* "jenerik"* senaryosundan işe yarayacağı sanılarak kopyalanan kırıntılar ile uydurma kroki ve iğrenç olayların paketlenerek bir uydurma *“Balyoz Planı”* imal edilmiş olması, ve bu planın, gerçekmiş gibi Taraf gazetesinde yayınlanmasından ibarettir. Bu oyunu bozmak ve bir şekilde bu oyunda yer alan kişi ve kuruluşları Türk Adaleti’ne teslim etmek benim boynumun borcudur.

Bu uydurma planda yer alan ve Ordu Semineri kayıtlarından kopyalanmış bölümlere tekrar açıklık getirmek gereğini duymaktayım: 

-Gnkur. Basın açıklamasında da belirtildiği gibi 5-7 Mart 2003 Tarihlerinde 1nci Ordu Plan Semineri icra edilmiştir. Plan seminerinin dayandırıldığı *“Jenerik Senaryo”* dahil, seminerin icrasına ilişkin esaslar, KKK ve Gnkur.Başkanlığına Aralık 2002’de gönderilmiştir. Plan seminerlerinin icrasından önce bu tür dosyanın seminere iştirak edecek ast komutanlara da hazırlık yapmaları için önceden gönderilmesi usüldendir.

-Seminerde benim direktifimle ülkemiz için en tehlikeli ve riskli olabilecek* “jenerik”* bir senaryo hazırlanmıştır. Jenerik senaryoda mevcut durum değil, ileri bir tarihte ortaya çıkabilmesi mutemel bir güvenlik sorunu ele alınmıştır. 

-Jenerik senaryo, Türkiye’ye karşı olası bir dış tehditin tırmanması durumunda, geri bölgede emniyet ve asayişin sağlanması için, mevcut planlara göre tahsis edilen kuvvetlerin yeterli olup olmayacağının irdelenmesini sağlamak üzere hazırlanmıştır. 

-Plan Seminerine 29 general 133 subay iştirak ettiği iddiası doğrudur. Belirtilen miktar içinde Gnkur. ve KKK’lığından katılan personel de dahildir, zira bu sayıda general 1nci Ordu’nun organik kuruluşunda bulunmamaktadır.

-Seminerde varılan sonuçlar Gnkur. ve KKK’lığına doğal olarak gönderilmiştir. *Zamanın Gnkur. Bşk’nın seminerden haberdar olmaması olanaksızdır. 
*
-Kısaca, Ordu Plan Semineri meşru bir zeminde icra edilmiş, varılan sonuçlara göre de Ordu EMASYA Planında gerekli değişiklik yapılmış, ve yapılan değişiklik üst komutanlıklarca da onaylanmıştır.

-Jenerik senaryo Plan Semineri’nin icrası zamanındaki (5-7 Mart 2003) ülke ve dünya koşullarını değil, orta vadede (5-10 yıl) ortaya çıkabilecek muhtemel gelişmelerin ışığında hazırlanmıştır. Ordu Plan Semineri’nde cereyan eden konuşma ve tartışmalar, Jenerik senaryo ve o zaman yürürlükte bulunan planların yeterli olup olmadığı üzerinde odaklanmıştır. Bu konuşmalar içerisinde, mevcut iktidara darbe ya da gayrimeşru herhangi bir müdahale mevzubahis değildir.

-şu hususu özellikle vurgulamak isterim ki, Plan Seminerleri’nin dayandırıldığı jenerik senaryolarda hiç bir zaman gerçek siyasi parti ve şahıslardan söz edilmez. Böyle bir durum TSK’nın disiplin anlayışı ve gelenekleri ile bağdaşmaz. (Jenerik senaryonun kaleme alındığı dönemde AKP yeni iktidara gelmişti. Plan Semineri’nin icra edildiği tarihte sayın Erdoğan milletvekili değildi—bilindiği üzere, kendisi 9 Mart 2003 tarihinde Siirt’te yapılan seçimle milletvekili olmuştur). 

• Seminerde sıkıyönetimin tartışılması, geri bölge emniyeti için tahsis edilen kuvvetlerin gerek bölücü terör ve gerekse irticai faaliyetlerin* “gaileye”* dönüşmesini önleyici bir tedbir olarak gündeme getirilmiştir. Bu nedenle irticanın orta vadede ulaşabileceği bir projeksiyon yapılmıştır.

• Uydurma *“Balyoz Planı”* kapsamında zikredilen *“Laik Cumhuriyet İlkelerine Karşı Son Zamanlardaki Davranışlar”* benim üst komutanlıklara gönderdiğim resmi bir yazıdır. Bu resmi evrakta yer alan hususlar, İstanbul Valiliği’nde her ay yapılması mutad toplantılarda da ele alınmıştır. 

• Plan Seminerinin açılış ve kapanışında irticalen yaptığım konuşmadan özenle seçilen, başı sonu belirsiz parça,parça sesli alıntılar bana aittir. Bazı basın kuruluşlarının yazmaktan kaçındığı, uydurma Balyoz Planı imalatçılarının silmeyi unuttukları sesli alıntıların içindeki bazı sözlerimin, altını çizmek isterim. Bu suretle yaptığım konuşmanın jenerik bir seneryoya dayalı olarak yapıldığını *“önyargılı olanlar”* dışında herkezin anlayacağını umuyorum. Kolaylıkla anlaşılabilmesi için; silinmesi unutulan kelime ve sözleri, CD çözümü içinde kalın harflerle tekrarlamayı yararlı buldum.

_*..."şimdi arkadaşlar, bu bir jenerik senaryo ama günümüzdeki gelişmelerle bir paralellik taşıyor. Eee, olasılığı en yüksek tehlikeli bir senaryo olarak öngördüğümüz konuda kısaca burada anlatıldı ayrıntılı olarak....._
_
*...”Genelkurmay Başkanı’na Kuvvet Komutanına diyeceğim ki......................_*Bu tabi, öngördüğümüz senaryonun içerisinde öngördüğüm bir çözüm tarzı hani bugün de gidip onu şu anda yapın diye gideceğim yok yanlış anlamayın.....”
*
*Darbe yapmak, bu amaçla cami bombalamak ve uçak düşürmek gibi planlar akıl dışı ve dehşet verici iddialardır. Tutuklanacak gazeteciler ile kabinede yeralacak kişilere dair listelerinin hazirlanmasi da dahil olmak uzere, bu plan ve listelerin hiçbirinin emrim altında ya da haberim dahilinde yapılması sözkonusu değildir. Taraf gazetesi bunun aksini gösteren hiç bir belge yayınlamamıştır, yayınlayabilmesi de mümkün değildir. Bu asılsız ithamları basan sorumsuz kişi ve yayın organları yargı önünde hesap vereceklerdir.* Bu çok ağır ithamların ne amaçla yapıldığı ve neye hizmet ettiği konusundaki fikrimi tekrar açıklamaya gerek bulunmadığını sanıyorum.. Ancak, bu yazı vesilesi ile bu iddia sahiplerini bir kez daha ekran başına ve karşımda ispatlarını sunmaya davet ediyorum. Bütün hayatım boyunca attığım her adım, sarfettiğim her söz, her eyleme genel bir etiket koymak gerekirse bunun, dürüstlük ve meşruluk olduğunu söyleyebilirim. Bu nedenle, hesabını veremeyeceğim hiç bir eylem ve söz bulunmamaktadır. Askerlik hayatımda hiç bir desise ve entrikanın içnde bulunmadım. Bunların aksini iddia edenleri kamuoyu önünde yüzleşmeye çağırıyorum. 

Saygılarımla 


*E.Org. üetin DOğAN”
*

*Odatv.com

*

----------


## bozok

*Darbe oyunu-Harp oyunu-'Büyük oyun'*


*Altemur Kılıç*
*YENİüAğ GZT.*
*25.01.2010*





Türk ordusunu, karanlık emelleri karşısında en büyük engel gören, iç ve dış düşmanlar, bir “şeytan ittifakı” kurmuşlar; *“darbe darbe”* diye, asıl balyozu TSK’ya vuruyorlar. Son olarak Taraf gazetesi* “Balyoz”* belgelerini yayınlandı. Ve de şeytan ittifakı AKP yandaşı ve cemaat organlarında eş zamanda tefrika edilmekte. Bu, Atatürk Cumhuriyetine, devrimlerine bir *“Karşı Devrim”* darbesidir!

*Kim bunlar?*
Her şeyden önce bu ittifak mensupları, Taraf ve şerikleri ve bu *“bilgileri”* bulan ve maalesef, Türkiye Gazeteciler Cemiyeti tarafından ödüllendirilen, *“muhbir”* Mehmet Baransu’nun kim olduğu, geçmişi ve fesat kaynakları araştırılmalı. Bunlar ortaya çıkınca, fesat ve tezviratın amaçları daha iyi anlaşılır. 

Taraf’ın başyazarı Ahmet Altan, her yazısında Orduya, komutanlara kin kusan ve son olarak,* “Askerlik kaldırılmalı”* diyen biri! Atatürk’e de karşı! Eş başyazar *“yıldızların ötesinden iyi haberler alan”* Yasemin üongar’la birlikte, Kandil dağına gidip PKK eşkıyasıyla yatan adam! 

Demokratik bir ülkede Ordu ve Komutanlar eleştirilebilir. Elde somut belgeler varsa, yayımlanabilir! Bir tarafları işkilli olanlar askerlik yapmayı ret edebilirler! Ama Taraf ve yandaşlarının, yazar ve muhbirlerinin yaptıkları gibi dinmez bir kin ve hışımla yapılınca, anlaşılır ki, genetik ve kuyruk acılarından da öte, başka şeyler var. Muhakkak başka amaçlar, hesaplar var. Ve tabii dış düşmanların *“Büyük Oyunu”* var!

Demokrasi, daha iyisi olmayınca gerekli bir yönetim tarzı. Basın özgürlüğü de herkese lazım ama bir sınıra kadar! ülkemizi en hassas bir dönemde alt üst eden fesat ve tezvirat *“çanlarına”*, bir noktadan sonra *“ot tıkamak”* vacip oluyor! Türk milleti, şu bağlamda simetrisi asimetrisi filan kalmamış bir varoluş mücadelesi veriyor! Böylesine bir savaşta, bozgunculuğun, casusluğun cezası bellidir!

*Benim duruşum*
*“Balyoz Planı”,* daha çok yalan yanlış yorum götürecek! Ben de, bu konudaki düşüncelerimi yazacağım. Ancak daha önce, genel ve de özel olarak, *“Belgede”* adı geçen gazetecilerden biri olarak, duruşumu belirtmek isterim! ünce, mutluyum; *“Balyoz Planında”* hangi taraf koymuşsa Orduya yakın gazetecilerden olarak geçiyorum. üyle olmasaydı, çok üzülürdüm, şimdi onur duyuyorum! Evet, ben TSK’ya yakın ve zamanı geldiğinde Orduma; vatandaş olarak, gazeteci olarak, emekli hatta *“çağdışı”* yedek üsteğmen olarak savaşta, barışta her alanda hizmet edecek bir kişiyim!

Ordu düşmanları, Mehmet Baransu kim? Fesat, tezvirat kaynakları, köstebekler kim? En gizli, *“kozmik”* bölge olması gereken Genelkurmay’da, eğer köstebekler varsa, onları meydana çıkarmak, öncelikle *“Askeri İstihbarata”*, bir an evvel açıklamak da, Genelkurmaya düşüyor. Artık, bu işin* “nezaketi”* kalmadı. 

*“Balyoz”* konusunda herkes doğru yanlış yazıyor. Askerlikle ilgisi olmayanlar Harp Oyunları senaryoları ve en kötü ihtimallere karşı tedbirler tasarlamasının, olağan ve gerekli olduğunu galiba bilmiyorlar. 

*üekirge atlamış*
Ama bilgili, dürüst bir gazeteci olduğunu bildiğim Fatih üekirge’nin, yorumuna doğrusu hayret ettim. Acaba istihza mı ediyor, latife mi yapıyor diye düşündüm! üekirge, eğer doğru anlamışsam, Soğuk Savaş, Sovyet tehlikesi ortadan kalktıktan ve NATO’nun misyonu ve bu misyonda Türkiye’nin yeri ve Ordusunun görevi bitiğini ve de İç hizmet yasasının 35’inci maddesinin, T.C.’yi korumak ve kollamak görevinin kadük olduğunu iddia ediyor! 

Sovyet tehlikesi artık yok ama irtica ve bölücülük tehlikesi yok mu ve TSK bunlara karşı mücadele etmeyecek mi, sayın kardeşim üekirge? Bu tehditlere karşı, asıl mücadeleyi kim yapacak? Kısaca hatırlatayım; İç Hizmet Talimatnamesinin, Cumhuriyeti *“korumak, kollamak”* görevi NATO misyonu gereği düşünülmemişti, daha evvel de vardı. Atatürk orduya bu görevi, çok daha önce vermişti...

...

----------


## bozok

*Bu nasıl darbe planı böyle!*


*üzcan YENİüERİ*
*YENİüAğ GZT.*
*25.01.2010*






Yakamoz, Eldiven, Sarıkız, Ayışığı, Kafes ilk elden saydıklarımız. şimdi bir de *“Balyoz”* çıktı. Bir plandan öbürüne savruluyoruz. İşin şakaya gelir tarafı yok. Hepsi de darbe planı. üok şükür ki ortada darbe yok yalnızca planı var. Nasıl iş ise, planı asker yapıyor darbe ise askerin itibarına vuruluyor. 

Ne olduğu, ne kadar doğru olduğu, kime hizmet ettiği, kimin ürünü olduğu belli olmayan darbe planlarıyla toplumsal bilinç alt üst edilmektedir. Güven sarsıcı, kaygı verici ve tereddüt uyandırıcı darbe planlarıyla toplum sersemletilmektedir. üzellikle tedavüle sokulan son *“Balyoz”* planı kelimenin tam anlamıyla inanılmazdır.. Zira bu plan içeride darbe yapmak için* “kendi camisini bombalamaktan”*, dışarıda savaş çıkarmak için *“kendi uçağını düşürmekten”* söz ediyor. Bu plandan daha çok hayal ve akıl ötesi bir tahrik ve kurgudur.

*Olasılığı yüksek tehlikeli senaryo!*
Genelkurmay,* “Balyoz”* diye duyurulan planın *“2003’de uygulanan ve tırmanan gerginlik dönemini kapsayan bir senaryo”* olduğunu açıkladı. Bu plan, *“Olasılığı en yüksek tehlikeli senaryo”* olarak 2003 Martında 29 General ve 133 subayın katıldığı bir seminerde tartışılmış. Bu senaryoya göre Yunanistan’ın karasularını 12 mile çıkartmasıyla Ege’de başlayan çatışmaların Kuzey Irak’taki gerilimle devam etmesi, dıştan kaynaklanan belirsizlik ortamında Kocaeli, Adapazarı ve İstanbul’da irticai grupların ayaklanmaları ile büyümesidir. Bu senaryoda, hükümetin ülkede sıkıyönetim ilan edilmesini öngören kararı TBMM’den geçirememesi üzerine oluşması muhtemel seçenekler ele alınmış.

*Senaryoyu darbe planına dönüştürmek!*
Ancak işin bir de diğer tarafı var. Buna komplo teorisi de diyebilirsiniz. Bir defa TSK içinde bazı gizli belge ya da planların birilerinin, büyük ihtimalle MOSSAD ve CIA’nın eline geçtiği anlaşılıyor. Ele geçen bu dokümanlar, bazı ilave ve yönlendirmelerle bir darbe hazırlığına uygun senaryo bağlamında kurgulanarak gazetelere servis edilmiş.

*Darbe ve deneyim!*
Aksi durum eşyanın doğasına terstir. Teşebbüsünü banda alacak, yüzlerce insanın önünde tartışmaya açacak ve hıyanet önerileriyle darbe hazırlığı yapacak bir generalin olabileceğini düşünmek akla ziyan bir durumdur. Kaldı ki Türk askeri darbe yönünden dünyanın en deneyimli askeridir. Elli yılda yaklaşık üç fiili darbe, altı tane de çeşitli düzeylerde siyasete muhtıra biçiminde etkili müdahalede bulunmuştur. Son olarak da darbeyi post modern ve e-muhtıra biçiminde çağa uydurmasını dahi bilmiştir. Sonuçta orta yerde müdahale deneyimi son derece yüksek bir geçmiş var. Böyle bir kurumun mensupları içinde yetişen kimseler nasıl oluyor da zeka ve ahlak yoksunu bir takım zırvalara konu olabilecek plan hazırlıyor? Demek ki ortada Genelkurmay’ın ifade ettiği gibi bir senaryo var. Bu senaryo sırasında bazı subayların konuşmaları ve işgüzarlıkları söz konusudur. Sonra da bu senaryoyu ele geçiren servislerin senaryoyu darbeye hazırlık haline dönüştürmüş olmaları galip ihtimaldir.

Tanrı, Türkiye’yi darbeden de darbecilere atfen kurulması düşünülen *masonik kabinelerden* korusun!

...

----------


## bozok

*Danıştay Saldırganı "Balyoz" tartışmasına katıldı 


25.01.2010 - 14:42 / gazeteport.com


*

_Birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanığı Osman Yıldırım, ''Alparslan Arslan, 2004'te 'devlette temizlik yapılacak' diyordu. Temizlik, 'Balyoz temizliği'. Her şey çok net anlaşılıyor'' dedi._


*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada Yıldırım, çapraz sorgusuna geçilmeden önce bir açıklama yapmak istediğini belirterek, ikinci *''Ergenekon''* davasının tutuklu sanığı Tuncay üzkan'ın, *''Danıştay Cinayeti, Cumhuriyet'e saldırı''* adlı kitabında kendisine saldırı ve hakarette bulunduğunu öne sürdü. 


üzkan'ın kitabını *''Danıştay gazilerine atfettiğini''* söylediğini ileri süren Yıldırım, *''Eğer bu sözünde samimiyse, bana alçakça saldırmak yerine beni sahiplenirdi''* dedi. 

Tuncay üzkan'ın kitabında yayınladığı örgüt şemasını da eleştiren Yıldırım'a, Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, konuyu dağıtmaması konusunda uyarıda bulunarak, *''Net ve açık konuş. Yargılandığın konuya gel''* dedi. 


Ankara'daki yargılama sırasında savcılara şifreli bir mektup gönderdiğini belirten Yıldırım, mektubunda yer verdiği konu ve kişilerle ilgili bilgileri 14 başlık altında anlattı. 


Yıldırım, kendisine göre 29 harfi kullanarak şekillerle mektup yazdığını ifade ederek, *''Bir takım kendim şahit olduğum olaylar ile duyduğum bilgileri savcıya açıkladım. Bana kötülük yapan insanlarla ilgili duyduğum bilgileri gizlemek ters geliyor. Bu yüzden o bilgileri devlete verdim. Değerlendirilsin, gerekli tedbirler alınsın diye''* şeklinde konuştu. 


Yıldırım, yazar Orhan Pamuk'a, eski Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkanı Tülay Tuğcu, eski YüK Başkanı Erdoğan Teziç'e suikast yapılacağını anlattığını öne sürerek, daha sonra bu iddiaların bu davanın iddianamesinde de yer aldığını kaydetti. *'' 'Bülent Eczacıbaşı'na çökecekler' dedim, yurt dışından arayıp tehdit ettiler onu''* diyen Yıldırım, şöyle devam etti: 


_''(Vural Savaş, Sabih Kanadoğlu) dedim. İşçi Partisi'nden kroki çıktı. 'Deniz Baykal'a suikast yapacaklar' dedim. MİT kendisi uyarmış. 'Sinagoglara, patrikhanelere saldıracaklar' dedim. İbrahim şahin'den böyle bir saldırı planı çıktı. Tuncay üzkan bana değil, kendisini öldürtmeye çalışan suç ortağına saldırsın. 'Başbakan'a suikast yapacaklar, AK Parti iktidarını devirecekler' dedim. Suikast planları çıktı. Sarıkız, Yakamoz, Eldiven, Ayışığı... En son Balyoz. Bulut da gelebilir. Dikkat edelim, Balyoz'a şükür. Ergenekon'un sağ yanağına dikkat çektim.''_ 


Başkan şengün'ün tekrar konuyu dağıtmaması yönündeki uyarısı üzerine Yıldırım, *''Alparslan Arslan, 2004'te 'devlette temizlik yapılacak' diyordu. Temizlik, 'Balyoz temizliği'. Her şey çok net anlaşılıyor''* diye konuştu. 


Başkan şengün tekrar müdahale ederek, *''Senin tarafından her şey net anlaşılıyor. Kendine göre anlıyorsun. Kendine göre konuş''* dedi. 


Alparslan Arslan'a, Danıştay saldırısının ardından *''Bu çocukları İstanbul'da teslim edelim''* dediğini, Arslan'ın bunu kabul etmediğini ifade eden Yıldırım, *''Alparslan Arslan, 'üocuklar yanımda bulunsun. Yakalanan arkadaşlarımı kurtarmak için devletin önemli kurumlarına patlayıcı yerleştirerek kurtaracağız' dedi''* şeklinde konuştu. Başkan şengün de *''Kaç gündür niye bunları söylemedin, yeni mi aklına geldi?''* diye tepki gösterdi. 


üye Hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese, Yıldırım'a, şifreli mektup yazdığını söylediğini hatırlatması üzerine Yıldırım, cezaevi idaresinin bazı mektuplarını sakıncalı gördüğünü belirterek, bu nedenle mektubunda şifre kullandığını kaydetti. 


Yıldırım, Danıştay saldırısıyla ilgisinin olmadığını ileri sürerek, alacağı cezanın 2 yıl olacağını, ancak 4 yıldır cezaevinde bulunduğunu ifade etti. Yıldırım, *''Beni niçin tahliye etmiyorsunuz? İşlediğim suçlardan dolayı beni en ağır şekilde cezalandırın. Bu zalimlerin zulmü üzerimden kaldırılsın''* diye konuştu. 


*1. ''ERGENEKON''UN 130. DURUşMASI* 
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nin yanında oluşturulan salonda yapılan duruşmaya, emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek, Alparslan Arslan ve Osman Yıldırım'ın aralarında bulunduğu tutuklu 22 sanık katıldı. Tutuklu sanıklar ümit Sayın, Ergün Poyraz, Selim Akkurt, Hayrettin Ertekin ve Sevgi Erenerol ise duruşmaya gelmedi. 


Duruşmada söz alan tutuklu sanık Mehmet Demirtaş, ümraniye'de ele geçirilen el bombalarının görüntü kaydının yer aldığı CD'ye ilişkin TüBİTAK raporunun dosyaya geldiğini hatırlatarak, mahkemenin bununla ilgili bir karar almasını istedi. 


Demirtaş, ikinci '*'Ergenekon''* davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Kenan Temur ile 1 yıldır aynı koğuşta kaldıklarını belirterek, aniden rahatsızlanan Temur'un Bakırköy Ruh ve Sinir Hastalıkları Hastanesi'nde olduğunu söyledi. Bu hastaneyi kendisinin bildiğini, burada sağlam olan insanın da hasta olacağını ileri süren Demirtaş, Temur için hastaneden gelecek raporun 5-6 ay sürebileceğini, mahkemeden acele bir şekilde elinden ne geliyorsa yapmasını talep etti. 


*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*Baransu: Belgeler bavul içinde geldi*

*26.01.2010 / HüRRİYET GZT.*

**

_CNN Türk televizyonunda Hasan Cemal ve Cengiz üandar 'Tecrübe Konuşuyor' programını bu kez Taraf Gazetesi'nde yaptı. Programa, Taraf Genel Yayın Yönetmen Yardımcısı Yasemin üongar, Yıldıray Oğur ve Mehmet Baransu konuk olarak katıldı. Baransu, Balyoz gibi darbe planlarının nereden ve nasıl geldiğini açıkladı._


Cengiz üandar'ın, "Bu belgeler nereden ve kimden geldi?" sorusunu cevaplayan Baransu şöyle dedi:

"Bu belgeler bir bavul içinde Taraf'a geldi. 3 kişinin tatile çıkacağı zaman hazırlayacağı bir bavul şeklinde Taraf'a geldi. Bunların içinde orjinal belgeler ve DVD'ler vardı. Bunların nereye geldiğini söylemeyeceğim. Haber kaynağım bana bunların taranmış 4 DVD'sini verdi. Bu bavulu getiren kişide bunların orjinal DVD'leri vardı. DVD'lere ekleme yapmak mümkün değil. üünkü bu eklemeler elektronik olarak saptanabilir. Ben bu CD'leri savcılığın isteği üzerine kendilerine teslim ettim. Süha Tanyeli'nin el yazısı ile yazılmış not defterini gördüm.

*Cengiz üandar:* Bugün İlker Başbuğ bu belgeleri sızdıran 9 kişinin tutuklu olduğunu söyledi. Sana bunları getiren kişi şu an tutuklu mu?

*Mehmet Baransu:* Bana bu belgeleri getiren kişi henüz tutuklanmadı. Kendisi bana dün belgeler verdi.

Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan bu ses kayıtlarının arasına ekleme yapıldığını söylemişti. Bu ses kayıtları CD halinde değil, tam 9 tane teyp kaseti. Bunlara ekleme yapılamaz."





...

----------


## bozok

*ülümcül kumarda restleşme* 


*Altemur Kılıç*
*YENİüAğ GZT.*
*26.01.2010*





*“Balyoz”,* ülkede kasten yaratılan gerginliğin zirvesi. Türkiye’nin, Türk milletinin varoluşu üzerinden ölümcül bir kumar oyunu oynanmakta! Bu* “oyunun”* son perdesi, aşaması *“restleşme”.* Artık bütün kartlar gösteriliyor! Kimin kazançlı çıkacağı belli değil ama muhakkak ki bu oyun, çok tehlikeli bir oyun! Birileri ateşle oynuyor ve netice ne olursa olsun, sonunda galibi yok... Daha doğrusu, bir *“galip”* olsa bile bedeli herkes için ağır olacak! 

Artık kimsenin şüphesi kalmamalı; bu oyunda *“karşı tarafın”* maksadı Atatürk’ün kurduğu T.C.’ye, devrimlerine, *“karşı devrim”!* Karşı devrimcilerin, *“şeytan ittifakının”* bacakları ve organları malum. *“Taraf”* Amiral gemisi ise, destroyerler, denizaltılar, mayınlar, AKP yandaşları yalakaları, cemaate bağlı gazeteler ve TV kanalları. İlk hedefleri Türk Ordusu. Batırılırsa, gerisi kolay!


*Bu ne cesaret!*

Taraf’ın, artan küstahlığı ve pervasızlığı nereden kaynaklanıyor ve bu gazete nereden besleniyor, cesaret alıyor, kimlerden bilgi alıyor? Asıl ortaya çıkarılması gereken bu! 

Küstahlığının son örnekleri* “Genelkurmay yalan söylüyor”* manşeti ve başta Ahmet Altan, yazarların yazıları. Ve her yeni tefrikada *“Balyoz’un”* ayrıntıları, açıklanıyor. Son tefrikada, Balyoz senaryosunda, Ordu içine de nifak sokuldu. Balyoz sürecinde isimleriyle 823 muvazzaf subayın da, *“tasfiye edileceği”* iddiası var!* “şuyuu vukuundan beter”.* Maksat da zaten bu! Camilerin bombalanacağı iddiası da öyle değil miydi? 

Ama küstahlığın-terbiyesizliğin son örneği Taraf’ın önceki günkü *“Genelkurmaya üağrı”* sürmanşetinde idi. Meydan okuyorlardı:

_“Birinci Orduda seminer görüntüsü altında yapılan darbe toplantısıyla ilgili bütün bilgiler, belgeler, emirler, -kendi kaydettikleri konuşmalar- görev kağıtları, fişlemeler elimizde!”_ 

Ve sıkı durun; Türk Ordusun Genelkurmayına, Genelkurmay Başkanına diyorlar ki: 

_“Eğer gerçeklerle yüzleşecek cesaretiniz ve gerçekleri gördükten sonra gereğini yapacak dirayetiniz varsa elimizdeki bütün belgeleri size vermeye hazırız. Hazır olduğunuzda bize haber verin!”_ 

Bu, ancak düşmanın Türk Ordusuna verebileceği bir ultimatom, bir meydan okuma! *“Merdi Kıpti sirkatin söyler”* derler. Bu, sözde mert hainler, açıkça casusluklarını ve Ordudaki gizli bilgileri *“çaldıklarını”* itiraf ediyorlar. Ve bununla övünüyorlar! Bu *“casusluk”* basım özgürlüğü uğruna, cezasız kalabilir mi?

Fakat başka, daha vahim bir *“restleşme”* de var. Başbakan Erdoğan’la, CHP Genel Başkanı Baykal arasında! 

Erdoğan’ın, bu konuda tarafı zaten belli. AKP’nin Genel Başkanı olarak değil, Türkiye’nin *“Başbakanı”* olarak *“Balyoz”* iddiaları hususunda tarafsız kalması ve iddiaları objektif yöntemlerle tahkik ettirmesi gerekirken, muğlak konuşuyor ve iddialara adeta prim veriyor! Diyor ki: _“Gizli kapılar arkasında bu iş artık kalmıyor. Bir gün bunların hepsi ortaya çıkıyor. Artık yok böyle bir şey filan. üıkıyor, çıkıyor. Bundan sonra kim bilir neler çıkacak?” Ve Baykal’a meydan okuyor: “Açıkla. Darbeden yana mısın? üık adam gibi açıkla”._

Baykal’ın dediği gibi, Demokrasi bilek güreşi, restleşme midir? Erdoğan’ın anlayışı ve bu anlayış ülkeyi felakete götürür. 

Gene Baykal; _‘Erdoğan, Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın ya da kuvvet komutanlarının doğrudan işin içinde bulunduğuna kani olmuşsa, onları görevden almalı’_ diyor! Erdoğan kaçak oynuyor. Baykal ona *“göster kartlarını”* diyor

Ancak çok tehlikeli sonuçları olabilecek bir* “restleşme”* durumu bu! Erdoğan’la, Baykal arasında kalmayacak!

Taraf zevkten dört köşe; kendi tezviratının değil, Ordunun, ülkeyi yorduğunu söylüyor ve *“yurdun dört köşesinden”* Orduya husumet mitingleri yapıldığını müjdeliyor. 

Ateşle oynayan bu* “ateşbazların”* umurunda değil! Sonunda bütün bunlar, PKK eylemleriyle de eşleşince, maazallah bir iç çatışma çıkarsa mutlu olacaklar. Amaçları bu! Ordu gidince *“yorgan”* -ülke- kalır mı? Yorganı paylaşmayı bekleyen dış güçler çok. *“Barış güçleri”* olarak Türkiye’ye üşüşürler. O zaman görev, gene *“Kuvvayı-ı Milliye”* ye, Müdafaa-i Hukuk’a düşecek. Eğer geç kalınmadıysa! Benden de *“rest”* bu!

*SON DAKİKA:* Bu yazı, Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ konuşmadan önce yazıldı. Genelkurmay’da Kazım Karabekir Paşayı anma toplantısı çok anlamlı. 

...

----------


## bozok

*TSK'ya vuran balyoz kimin elinde?* 

*Arslan BULUT*
*YENİüAğ GZT.*
*26.01.2010*





Taraf gazetesinde yayınlanan* “Balyoz Harekat Planı”*nın İkinci Ergenekon adı verilen davadaki delillerden 51 numaralı DVD’de mevcut olduğu anlaşıldı. Bu arada plan yayınlanırken, adli emanette bulunan DVD’nin çatladığı anlaşıldı. 

Peki bu durumda söz konusu DVD’deki belgeleri, Taraf gazetesine *kim vermiş* oluyor? 

Tabii, planın DVD’den kopyalanıp verilmiş olması şart değil, başka kopyaları da olabilir ama şu an için elde olan bilgi bu! 

* * *

*Bu durumda, soru şudur:* 

Eline bir medya balyozu alıp, devamlı olarak TSK’nın itibarına vuran güç odağı, kimlerden oluşuyor? 

Bu; öyle bir kişinin, iki kişinin becerebileceği bir iş değil. Yüksek teknolojiden faydalanmayı bilen, dinleme imkanlarına ve elde edilen verileri değerlendirebilecek stratejik zekaya sahip elemanları bulunan ciddi bir örgütlenme olmadan, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni hedef almak, üstelik bunu yaparken şu ana kadar yakalanmamış olmak mümkün mü? 

Ben bu gücün, bir istihbarat ağını yöneten iç veya dış herhangi bir servis olup olmadığını elimde bir delil olmadan iddia edemem. Fakat, kimse *“Bu dosyaları Taraf gazetesine kim veriyor?”* diye araştırma yaptırmadığına göre, ortada danışıklı bir dövüş var! 

* * *

Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ, konuyla ilgili olarak _“Allah Allah diye taarruz eden bir ordu nasıl olur da Allah’ın evi olan camiyi bombalar. Vicdansızlara sesleniyorum, TSK’nın da sabrının bir sınırı var. Siz orduyu nasıl böyle itham edersiniz? Hiç mi vicdanınız yok”_ dedi.

Başbuğ, *“Bu darbe iddialarından kim menfaat sağlıyor, bu da sorulmalı. Sızan bilgiler üzerinde eklemeler ve değiştirmeler var”* diye konunun en önemli yönüne işaret etti. 

Başbuğ_ “TSK içinde 61 adet bilgi sızdırma soruşturması açıldı. Bilgi sızdıran bir subay 3 yıl ceza aldı ve ordudan atıldı, çeşitli rütbelerde 10 personel bu kapsamda tutuklandı”_ bilgisini de verdi. 

İddialar ortaya atıldığı zaman biz de böyle bir plan tatbikatı olabileceğini, ancak cami bombalamanın TSK’nın bir planında yer alması ve bu planın çok sayıda subaya anlatılmasının akla uygun olmadığını belirtmiştik. Ve cami bombalamanın bir CIA yöntemi olduğunu hatırlatarak, bu bölümlerin plana, sızdıranlar tarafından eklenmiş olabileceğini ifade etmiştik. Ayrıca Türkiye’nin cuntacılıktan şimdiye kadar bir hayır görmediğini de işlemiştik. 

* * *

İddialardan kimin menfaat sağladığına gelince? 

Türkiye’yi çözmek için önce Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni çözmek gerektiğini bilen, bu amaçla rapor üzerine rapor hazırlayanlar var. 

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni sınırlardan çekmek, jandarmayı lağvetmek, yerine 50 bin kişilik polis ordusu kurmak gibi fikirler, TESEV’in hazırladığı bir almanakta savunulmuştu. Taleplerin kaynağı Avrupa Birliği idi! 

AKP iktidarı da bütün bu konuları yasalaştırmak için çırpındığına göre iddialardan kimin faydalandığı ortada! 

şimdi Tayyip Erdoğan, Sabih Kanadoğlu’nun *“Laik Cumhuriyete aykırı eylemlerin odağı haline gelmiş bir parti Anayasa değişikliği yapamaz”* sözlerini eleştiriyor. NTV’de görüşü sorulan *CHP ve MHP sözcüleri, bu konuda Erdoğan’ı destekledi!* 

O halde bırakın değiştirsinler, öyle mi? 

TSK hakkındaki bu iddiaların şimdi ortaya atılmasının sebebi, zaten ekonomik alt yapısı yabancılara satılan Türkiye’nin Anayasa değişikliği ile kuruluş felsefesi rayından tamamen çıkarılması hedefidir. Cumhuriyete aykırı eylemlerin odağı, cumhuriyetin kaderine karar verebilir mi?

...

----------


## bozok

*“DARBE PLANINI” AKP HAYATA GEüİRDİ*



26.01.2010

Taraf Gazetesi Türkiye’nin gündemini sarsan bir *“darbe planı”* ortaya attı… 

Günlerdir tüm Türkiye bu planı konuşuyor… 

Genelkurmay, planı yalanladı ama Taraf, iddiasının arkında ısrarla duruyor… 

Gazete önceki gün* “balyoz*” adı verilen planın Sakarya’yı ilgilendiren bölümlerini de yayınladı… 

Planın ben Sakarya bölümlerini okuyuncaya kadar kafamda çelişkiler vardı… 

Bu bölümleri okuyunca planın hiçbir inandırıcılığı kalmadı benim için…

Bakın niye? 

Plana göre darbeciler yerine* Adapazarı Belediye Başkanı Aziz Duran*’ı görevden alıp, yerine *Müttalip üzdemir Paşa*’yı atayacakmış… 

üzdemir Paşa o dönem Tugay Komutanı… 

Bir Paşa Tugay Komutanlığı’nı bırakıp Belediye Başkanlığı’na bakacak, kim inanır buna? 

Paşa darbe sonrası, protokolde kendisinden sonra gelen kişinin yerine geçecek…

Hiç inandırıcı değil… 

Taraf plandan alıntılar yaparak görevden alınacak müdürleri ve yerlerine atanacak isimleri de yazmış… 

Koalisyon döneminde atanmış *Sosyal Hizmetler İl Müdürü Asuman Gider* de görevden alınacakların listesinde… 

Yerine bir Albay atanacakmış… 

Yine önceki hükümet döneminde bu görevlere atanan *Köy Hizmetleri, üzel İdare, Sivil Savunma Müdürleri* ile *Defterdar, SEDAş Genel Müdürü* darbeciler tarafından görevden alınacakmış… 

Taraf’ın yayınladığı darbe planına göre *Sivil Savunma, Köy Hizmetleri* ve *Sağlık Müdürlerin* yerlerine birer Albay, *SEDAş Genel Müdürü, üzel İdare Müdürü* ve *Defterdar*’ların yerlerine binbaşı rütbesinde subaylar atanacak… 

Sadece bu ifade bile planın inandırıcılığını zayıflatıyor… 

Evet bu listede yer alan isimlerin her biri bugün görevlerinde değiller… 

Darbecilerin planı bir anlamda hayata geçmiş durumda… 

Ancak bu kişileri görevden alan, darbeciler değil, AKP iktidarı… 

Aziz Duran 2009’da AKP Genel Başkanı ve Başbakan tarafından aday gösterilmedi... 

*SEDAş Genel Müdürü Mahmut Rumeli* AKP iktidarı tarafından 2007 yılında görevden alındı. Yerine* Yunus Bekircan* atandı. 

Listedeki müdürlerin tümü bu iktidar döneminde görevden alındı, yerlerine başkaları atandı… 

Yine darbe planında halef-selef iki valimiz de bulunuyor… 

Taraf’ın gündeme taşıdığı planda olumlu bulunan dönemin* Sakarya Valisi Cahit Kıraç*’ın Bursa Valiliği’ne atanacağı belirtiliyor… 

AKP iktidarı *Cahit Kıraç*’ı önce Adana Valisi, sonra İzmir Valisi yaptı… 

Adı halen Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü için geçiyor. 

Darbe planında yükseltilecek valiler arasında adı geçen valilerden *Siirt Valisi Nuri Okutan* ise AKP iktidarı döneminde önce Sakarya’ya atandı. Ardından Trabzon ve şanlıurfa Valiliklerine gönderildi… 

Siirt’te AKP İl Başkanı gibi görev yapmasının mükafatı olarak Sakarya’ya atanan Vali Nuri Okutan’ın Sakarya’da görev yaptığı süre içinde darbede görevden alınacak denilen Belediye Başkanı Aziz Duran’la yıldızı hiç barışmadı…

Göreve gelir gelmez listedeki isimlerden İbrahim Kulaksız’la kavga etti, Kulaksız görevden ayrılmak zorunda kaldı… 

Ardından *Metin şükrü Polat* gitti. 

Listedeki bir çok isim Okutan döneminde görevini bırakmak zorunda kaldı… 

şimdi bu gerçekler önümüzde dururken darbe planında adı geçenlerin hangilerinin darbecilere yakın, hangilerinin darbecilerin hedefinde olduğunu söyleyebiliriz? 

Burada tek söyleyebileceğimiz şey; AKP iktidarının* “balyoz darbe planını”* Sakarya ayağını hayata geçirdiğidir… 



*Sezai Matur
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*BALYOZ PLANINI KİM DEğİşTİRDİ*



26.01.2010 

Birinci Odu Komutanlığı 5 – 7 Mart 2003 tarihinde düzenlediği plan seminerinde *“Balyoz”* adı verilen bir darbe planı hazırladı. Cami bombalayacaklardı, Türk savaş uçağını düşüreceklerdi, gazetecileri tutuklayacaklardı vs.

Bu iddiaları günlerdir gazetelerde okuyup, televizyonlarda seyrediyorsunuz.

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı da söz konusu seminerin rutin olduğunu, adının Balyoz olmadığını ve darbeyle ilişkili çalışma yapılmadığını söylüyor.

****

Odatv’nin edindiği bilgi ise son derece ilginç.

Plan konusu, harp halinde Marmara havalisinde geri bölge emniyetinin nasıl sağlanacağı. (Taraf gazetesi söz konusu olanın bir oyun olmadığını iddia ediyor.)

Bunun için masaya *EMASYA* (Emniyet Asayiş Yardımlaşma) planları konuyor. Jenerik senaryo oluşturularak harp oyunu oynanıyor.

Harp oyununun sonucunda ne oluyor?

Geri bölge kuvvetlerinin yeterli olmayacağı anlaşıldığı için EMASYA planları değiştiriliyor.

Bu bilgi dönemin Birinci Ordu Komutanı üetin Doğan’ın dün yayınladığımız açıklamasında şöyle teyit ediliyor:

*“Ordu Plan Semineri meşru bir zeminde icra edilmiş, varılan sonuçlara göre de Ordu EMASYA Planında gerekli değişiklik yapılmış ve yapılan değişiklik üst komutanlıklarca da onaylanmıştır.”*

Yani Genelkurmay da değişen planları onaylıyor.

Tarafçılara tavsiyemiz planın değişip değişmediğini de kontrol etmeleridir. Belki de daha çarpıcı bir darbe planına ulaşabilirler.

Tabi böyle darbe planları varsa, biz de bekleriz. Gerçek olduğunu tespit edebilirsek aynen yayınlarız.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*MEHMET BARANSU CAHİL Mİ?*



27.01.2010

Taraf’ın gündeme getirdiği *“Balyoz Darbe Planı”* iddiaları tartışılmaya devam ediyor. İddiaların merkezindeki *E. Org. üetin Doğan*, sürekli olarak çağrı da bulunsa da, Taraf’tan kimse Doğan’ın karşısına çıkmıyor.

Milliyet yazarı *Melih Aşık,* bakın bu konuyu Taraf Muhabiri Mehmet Baransu’ya hangi soruları yönelterek işledi:

“Taraf gazetesinin ağır suçlamalarına maruz kalan E. Org. üetin Doğan, önceki gün bu gazetenin mensuplarını ekranda yüzleşmeye davet etmişti. Ancak davet karşılık görmedi. üetin Doğan dün yaptığı açıklamada “İddiaların sahipleri karşıma çıkmaktan kaçınmışlardır” dedi.

Taraf’ın üç mensubu Yasemin üongar, Mehmet Baransu ve Yıldıray Oğur önceki gece CNN’e çıktılar. Al gülüm ver gülüm şeklinde geçen programda birtakım CD’ler ve metinler ortaya çıkardılar. Mehmet Baransu’nun şu sözleri dikkatimizi çekti:

“Bu belgeleri getiren kişide bunların orijinal DVD’leri vardı. DVD’lere ekleme yapmak mümkün değil. üünkü bu eklemeler elektronik olarak saptanabilir. Süha Tanyeli’nin el yazısı ile yazılmış not defterini gördüm...”

“...üetin Doğan bu ses kayıtlarının arasına ekleme yapıldığını söylemişti. Bu ses kayıtları CD halinde değil, tam 9 tane teyp kaseti. Bunlara ekleme yapılamaz.”

*Belgeleri getiren kişidekilerin orijinal olduğunu Baransu bir bakışta nasıl anlamış? DVD’lere ekleme yapılmadığını kim söylemiş? O yazının Süha Tanyeli’nin el yazısı olduğunu anında nasıl keşfetmiş? Teyp kasetlerine ekleme yapılmadığını kimden duymuş? Bu tür tespitleri en cahil adamdan duyamazsınız...*
Hepsi bir yana...Ellerinde bu kadar kesin ve zengin belgeler varken.. Neden bu arkadaşlar suçlamayı pek iyi bildikleri üetin Doğan’ın karşısına çıkıp onu ekranda mat etmiyorlar? Neden iddialarını ekranda milyonların gözü önünde ispat etmiyorlar?

Haklı olan bu görevden kaçar mı?”

*
Odatv.com

*

----------


## bozok

*“PUTUNUZU YIKACAğIM”*



27.01.2010

Vatan yazarı *Necati Doğru* “Balyoz Darbe Planı” iddiaları çerçevesinde adının *“faydalanılacak gazeteciler”* arasında geçmesine, deyim yerindeyse ateş püskürdü.

Necati Doğru’nun, 137 kişilik listeyi yayınlayan Taraf Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Ahmet Altan’a hitaben yazdığı yazı şöyle:

“Kaleminin namusunu koruyamayan gazeteci, hiçbir şeyi savunamaz. Ben kalemimin namusu peşindeyim. Ahmet Altan Bey, “Darbe yapmak isteyenlerin Balyoz Planları”nı yayınlarken “Benim hiçbir zaman darbeciden yana olmamış ve olmayacak olan temiz kalemime” çamur atmaya, leke vurmaya, pislik sürmeye kalktın. Bunu niçin yaptın? üünkü benim kalemim, senin yandaşlığını yaptığın “iktidar partisine besleme durmuyor” diye kızmaktasın.

Gerçek bir aydınsan!

Ahlakın varsa!

Gazetende, “kullanıldım-tetikçi durumuna düşürüldüm” diye yazar benden özür dilersin.

*Ahmet Altan Bey!*

Büyükleniyorsunuz.

Maalesef çapınız yok.

Fakat “çağın büyük adamı olmaya” oynuyorsunuz. Kibir küpünde yüzüyorsunuz.

Mevlana’nın bir sözü var; *“üakal boya küpüne düşmüş, kendisini tavus kuşu zannetmiş”* diyor.

***

Size “darbecilerin kullanacağı, faydalanacağı, işbirliği yapacağı gazeteciler” diye bir liste vermişler. Aydın ahlakı olan, gazetecilik etiğine titizlenen gazeteci, yayınlama kararı almadan önce “Bu liste doğru olabilir mi?” diye sorar.

şüphelenir.

Gazeteci okulunda “şüphelenmek sağlıktır” diye öğretilir. Hadi siz çok büyüksünüz, aşmışsınız, çağın büyük adamı olma peşindesiniz, vaktiniz yok. Yayın ekibinizde “aynı idealler-aynı ülküler-aynı amaçlar” uğruna bir olduğunuz ve kocası CIA görevlisi gazeteci hanıma, “araştır bakalım bu liste doğru olabilir mi” diye sorabilirdiniz.

Kızın kocası CIA görevlisi.

CIA, darbelerin ilahı.

Darbeleri CIA üretiyor.

Bizim ordu darbe yapıyor.

Planı CIA’dan geliyor.

Beraber ekip olduğunuz kadın yazar-gazeteci CIA görevlisi kocasına sorsaydı; _“Balyoz Darbe Planı’nın yapıldığı 2003 yılında Necati Doğru, Sabah Gazetesi’ndeki köşesiyle oynandığı için Genel Yayın Müdürü’ne küfür etmiş, gazeteciliği bırakmıştı. İşsiz kalmış, 2 yıl hiçbir yerde yazı yazmamış, ancak 2004 yılının Eylül ayında Vatan Gazetesi’nden aldığı davet üzerine yazmaya yeniden başlamıştı. Darbe Planı’nı yapanlar ahmak mı? 2003 yılında köşesi olmayan, işsiz bir gazeteciyi ‘kullanılacak gazeteciler listesine’ niçin alsınlar?”_ derdi ve karısına _“Darling (İngilizce sevgili karıcığım demek), bu listeleri verenler sizi tetikçi yapmaya çalışıyor olabilirler”_ diye uyarısını yapardı. Gazete çıkartmak için Amerika’dan özel olarak getirttiğiniz ve birlikte çalıştığınız yazar kız sorsaydı; CIA görevlisi kocası, bunları söylerdi.

CIA’nın bile ahlakı var.

Vicdanı kanar.

Mutlaka söylerdi.

***

*Ahmet Altan Bey,* çağa ışık tutsun(!) diye kaleme aldığınız dünkü mükemmel makalenizde; _“Sarıkamış’ta binlerce askerin Enver Paşa’nın zekasız çılgınlığı sonucu öldüğünü yıllarca bu halktan saklayan ‘gazetecilerin’ bugünkü uzantıları olan küçük çakallarını bizlere, ailelerimize saldırtmak, bizi bu soruları sormaktan vazgeçirmez...”_ diye yazmaktasınız.

Haklısınız.

üakallar bizi korkutmamalı.

Gelmişte geçmişte bütün darbe şakşakçlığı ve “zinde güç goygoyculuğu” yapanların putlarını kırmalıyız. Halka anlatmalıyız. Babanız, seçimle gelmiş Başbakan Adnan Menderes’i 27 Mayıs darbesini yaparak asanları şakşaklayan yazılar yazdı.

Size tarihini vermiştim.

Darbe şakşakçılığının piri değerli babanızın “27 Mayıs 1960 Darbesi’nin yapıldığı günün ertesi günkü, 28 Mayıs 1960 tarihli yazısını yayınlayın, darbe goygoycusu gazeteci nasıl olur halk görsün” demiştim.

Nedense yayınlamadınız.

Babanızın 27 Mayıs darbesini şakşaklayan o yazısını beğenmediniz mi? 12 Mart darbesini destekleyen başka bir yazısını önereyim: 21 Mart 1971 günü yazdığı; *“Ecevit Kardeşimiz yine hata ediyor”* başlıklı yazısında darbeye karşı olan rahmetli Bülent Ecevit’i nasıl yerden yere vurarak geriletmeye, sindirmeye çalıştığını fakat darbecilerin adamı olan Balyozcu Nihat Erim’i nasıl yüceltip yağladığını göreceksin.

*Ahmet Altan Bey!*

Ahlakın varsa.

übür makaleyi yayınlamadın, bu 21 Mart 1971 tarihli yazıyı yayınla. Halk gerçek darbe destekçisi, *“kullanılan, faydalanılan gazeteci nasıl olur, neler yazar”* görsün. Gazetecilik okullarında *“ibret belgesi”* diye okutulsun.

*Ahmet Altan Bey!*

Ben darbeciliğe karşıyım.

*Sizin gibi kibir düşkünü, kendisine aşık, böbürlenme balonu, şımartılmış, narsisizmin batağına düşmüşlerin kalemimin namusuna leke sürmesine izin vermem.*

Putunuzu yıkacağım.”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BU KOMPLO TEORİSİ Hİü DE UüUK DEğİL*



27.01.2010 13:02

Zaman Gazetesi yazarı İhsan Dağı, dünkü köşe yazısında şunları yazmıştı: 

*“Düşünün, herkesin herkesle çatıştığı, etnik temizliklerin yapıldığı, cuntacıların Yunanistan'a, Kuzey Irak'a, Ermenistan'a savaş açtığı bir Türkiye'yi... Dünya seyredecek, öyle mi? Amerikan ordusu mu müdahale eder, Rus ordusu mu böyle bir ülkeye? Yoksa BM'nin 'beş büyükleri' birlikte mi, bilemiyorum. Bildiğim, bir darbe sonrası 'Sevr' de gelir, işgal de...” 
*
İhsan Dağı’nın dün bir TV programında da tekrararladığı bu görüşleri, Vatan yazarı *Can Ataklı* tarafından eleştirildi. Ataklı, bu iddianın altında başka amaçlar yatabileceğini yazdı. Israrla darbe söylentisi çıkaranların asıl amacı geçekten bir darbeye yol açıp bu planı devreye sokmak olabilir mi diye sordu. Bu komplo teorisi hiç de uçuk görünmüyor dedi. 

Can Ataklı’nın bugünkü yazısının *“Darbe olursa dış müdahale olurmuş”* başlıklı bölümü şöyleydi:

"Saat 11.00 sıralarında açık televizyondan gelen konuşmaları dinliyorum. Balyoz-darbe konuşmaları yapılıyor. Programa katılan İhsan Dağı’ya sıra geliyor. Dağı son zamanların en “demokrat!” isimlerinden. *“Bir darbe olursa dış güçler müdahale eder, iç savaş çıkar, Sevr Anlaşması’ndaki gibi ülke bölünür”* dedi.

Bekledim ki sunucular *“Bu nasıl olacak?”* diye sorarlar diye, ama belli ki öyle bir şaşırdılar ki onlar da, laf kaynadı gitti.

Kim bilir kaç yıldır bu ülkede darbe olamayacağını, çünkü bunun uluslararası karşılığının bulunmadığını, bir darbe yapılması halinde Türkiye’nin bütün kaynaklarının kesileceğini anlatmaya çalışıyorum.

Bunları her yerde söylerken Türkiye’ye bir dış müdahale olacağını hiç düşünmemiştim.

Ama darbe tartışmalarından nemalananlar ısrarla *“darbe olacak da olacak”* diye müthiş bir istismar yapıyorlar.

İhsan Dağı ise, belki de farkında olmadan ağzındaki baklayı çıkarıverdi: *“Darbe olursa uluslararası güçler Türkiye’ye müdahale eder.”* Bunun tercümesi; iç savaş çıkartıp Türkiye’ye tıpkı Irak’taki gibi askeri müdahale yapmak ve ülkeyi Kurtuluş Savaşı öncesi gibi paylaşmaktır.

Kim bilir, *ısrarla* darbe söylentisi çıkaranların asıl amacı budur belki. Türkiye sevgisizliklerini her fırsatta gösteren, Kürt-Türk halkları arasında düşmanlığı körüklemek için ellerinden geleni yapan, etnik ve dini farklılıkları sürekli kaşıyarak çatışma çıkmasını sağlamaya çalışan, yargıyı teslim aldıktan sonra orduyu da yıpratmak için yoğun kavga verenlerin asıl amacı gerçekten bir darbeye yol açıp bu planı devreye sokmaktır.

Bütün yaşadıklarımızı göz önüne alınca, bu düşünce hiç de uçuk komplo teorisi gibi gelmiyor bana."


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*HİLMİ üZKüK’ü EVLİYALAR MI KORUYOR?*



27.01.2010 13:25

Milli Gazete yazarı* Mehmet şevket Eygi* bugün yine çok tartışılacak bir yazıya imza attı.* Hilmi üzkök*’ü övdüğü yazısında Mehmet şevket Eygi, İslamcı kesimin Hilmi üzkök’e çok şey borçlu olduğunu söyledi.

Eygi, ordu içindeki darbecilere karşı Hilmi üzkök’ü *Abdulkadir Geylani Hazretleri* gibi evliyaların koruduğunu şöyle anlattı: 

_“Hilmi Paşa'nın devletimizi, halkımızı, vatanımızı darbe felaketinden koruması; Gavsü'l-Azam Seyyid Abdülkadir Geylani hazretlerinin kerametidir. Malum olduğu üzere, evliyaullahın keramatı ResÃ»l-i Kibriya aleyhi ekmelüttahaya hazretlerinin mucizelerinin devamı mahiyetindedir.”
_
*Eygi İslamcı kesimin üzkök’ü neden sevmesi gerektiğini şöyle anlattı:* 

_“Türkiye Müslümanları iki ateş arasında, örs ile çekiç beyninde kalmıştır. Bir tarafta zalim ve amansız harbi ve militan din düşmanları, öbür tarafta din sömürücüleri. Tarikat ve tasavvuf erbabı Allah'a karşı ihlaslı, mahlukata karşı adaletlidir. Kendisinde ihlas ve adalet olmayan kişi sofu ve sÃ»fi gibi görünse de aslında kızıl bir münafıktır. Dünya tuzağına düşen, parayı en büyük değer ve put haline getiren, lüks ve sefih bir hayat süren kişi tarikat ve tasavvuf ehli değil, tarikatçı müsveddesidir. Evliyaullahın ruhaniyetleri üzerimize sayeban (gölgelik) olsun. Evliyaullah Allah'ın dostlarıdır. Allah'ın rızasını kazanmak, yardım ve keremine mazhar olmak isteyenler O'nun dostlarını sevsinler.”
_

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Poyrazköy soruşturmasından darbe planı çıktı* 


**
**
27.01.2010 - 15:27 / gazeteport.com



*İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Poyrazköy Keçilik'de bulunan mühimmatla ilgili soruşturmanın iddianamesini kabul etti.*

*Açılan davada aralarında muvazzaf albayların da bulunduğu sanıklar silahlı terör örgütüne üye olmak ve hükümeti ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüsle suçlanıyor.*

*Sanıklara yöneltilen suçlamaların Askeri Ceza Kanunu kapsamında bulunmadığı, terör suçu kapsamında bulunduğu belirtilerek yargı yerinin sivil mahkeme olduğu belirtildi.*

*Yapılanmanın amaçlarına ulaşmak için Başbakan Erdoğan'a suikast planı hazırladıkları belirtildi.*

*İSTANBUL -* *''Ergenekon''* soruşturması kapsamında Poyrazköy'deki kazılarda ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin 5'i tutuklu 17 kişi hakkında hazırlanan iddianame, İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince kabul edildi. 


İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığınca 21 ve 28 Nisan 2009 tarihleri arasında *Poyrazköy Keçilik mevkisinde yapılan kazılarda bulunan mühimmatla ilgili 5'i tutuklu 17 kişi hakkında hazırlanan iddianamenin incelemesini tamamladı.* Mahkeme, yaklaşık *300 sayfa ve soruşturma delillerinin içerisinde bulunduğu 24 ek klasörden oluşan iddianameyi kabul* etti.

*İDDİANAMENİN TAM METNİNİ OKUMAK İüİN linki tıklayınız* 

*ERDOğAN'A SUİKAST PLANI DA İDDİANAMEYE GİRDİ haberini okumak için tıklayınız* 


*"'KAFES EYLEM PLANI' POYRAZKüY İDDİANAMESİNDE" haberi için tıklayınız* 


*"ERGENEKON SİVİL PERSONELDEN YARARLANMAK İSTEDİ" haberi için tıklayınız* 


*ASKERİ SAVCILIğA 'SORUşTURMA BAşLATMADI' SUüLAMASI haberi için tıklayınız* 


*KAFES DVD'Sİ LEVENT BEKTAş'TAN üIKTI haberi için tıklayınız*

*SUBAYLAR DARBE PLANIYLA SUüLANIYOR*
İddianamede sanıklar *silahlı terör örgütüne üye olmakla ve hükümeti ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüsle suçlanıyor*.

*İLK DURUşMA 9 NİSAN'DA* 
''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında Poyrazköy'deki kazılarda ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin 5'i tutuklu 17 kişi hakkında açılan davanın ilk duruşması, 9 Nisan 2010 tarihinde yapılacak. 


*İDDİANAMEDE YER ALAN SANIKLAR* 
Alınan bilgiye göre, İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince kabul edilen iddianamede, ''sanık'' olarak *Tayfun Duman, Ergin Geldikaya, Levent Bektaş, Mustafa Turhan Ecevit, Ercan Kireçtepe, Eren Günay, Erme Onat, İbrahim Koray üzyurt, şafak Yürekli, Muharrem Nuri Alacalı, Levent Görgeç, Mert Yanık, Dora Sungunay, Halil Cura, Sadettin Doğan, Ferudun Arslan ve Ali Türkşen* yer alıyor. Soruşturma kapsamında ikinci kez tutuklanma kararı çıkınca intihar eden *Ali Tatar* iddianamede yer almadı.

*HüKüMET VE TBMM'Yİ ORTADAN KALDIRMAYA TEşEBBüS*
İddianamede, *''bir adet ateşli silah ve mutad sayıda mermi bulundurma'', ''ruhsatsız ateşli silahlarla mermileri satın alma veya taşıma veya bulundurma'', ''sayı ve nitelik bakımından vahim olan silah veya mermilerin satın alınması, taşınması, bulundurulması'', ''silahlı terör örgütüne üye olmak'', tehlikeli maddeleri izinsiz olarak bulundurma veya el değiştirme'', ''Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisini ortadan kaldırmaya veya görevini yapmasını engellemeye teşebbüs etmek'', ''Türkiye Cumhuriyeti hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya veya görevini yapmasını engellemeye teşebbüs etmek'', ''önemsiz tür ve miktarda patlayıcı maddeyi satın almak, kabul etmek veya bulundurmak'',* işlenen suçlar olarak sıralandı. 


*SUüLAMALAR ASKERİ MAHKEME YETKİSİ DIşINDA* 
*''Ergenekon''* soruşturması kapsamında Poyrazköy'deki kazılarda ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin 5'i tutuklu 17 kişi hakkında hazırlanan iddianamenin kabul edildiği İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin tensip metninde, *sanıklara atılı eylemlerin 1632 sayılı Askeri Ceza Kanunu'nun dışında kaldığı* belirtildi. 


Tensip metninde, *''Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü üyesi olmak''*, *''Cebir ve şiddet kullanarak TBMM'yi ortadan kaldırmaya, kısmen veya tamamen görevlerini yapmasını engellemeye teşebbüs'', ''Cebir ve şiddet kullanarak yürütme organı ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs etmek'', ''Patlatıcı madde bulundurmak'', ''6136 sayılı Ateşli Silahlar Kanunu'na muhalefet''* suçlarından şüpheli Levent Bektaş ve arkadaşları hakkında CMK'nın 250. maddesinde yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığınca 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine gönderilen iddianamenin incelendiği kaydedildi. 


Sanıklara atılı eylemlerin 1632 sayılı Askeri Ceza Kanunu'nun dışında kaldığı gibi Askeri Ceza Kanunu'nun 54. maddesinin atıfta bulunduğu Türk Ceza Kanunu'nun hükümlerinin de dışında kaldığı ifade edilen tensip metninde, dolayısıyla atılı eylemlerin sırf askeri suç ve askeri suç benzeri suçlar kapsamında değerlendirilmeyeceği bildirildi. 


Tensip metninde, atılı eylemlerin nitelikleri gereği askeri mahal dışında gerçekleşip sonuç doğuracağı kaydedilerek, 353 sayılı Askeri Mahkemelerin Kuruluşu ve Yargılama Usulleri Hakkındaki Kanun'un 9. maddesi kapsamında değerlendirilmeyeceği, yine niteliği gereği görev kapsamında da değerlendirilmeyeceği belirtildi. 


*SUüLAMALAR TERüR SUüU KAPSAMINDA DEğERLENDİRİLDİ* 
Atılı eylemlerin her halükarda 3713 sayılı Terörle Mücadele Kanunu'nun 3. maddesi uyarınca ''terör suçu'' sayıldığı anlatılan metinde, 3713 sayılı kanunun 9. maddesindeki hüküm dikkate alındığında CMK'nın 251/1 maddesi gereğince CMK 250/1 maddesinde sayılan suçlara bakmakla görevlendirilmiş İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin görev ve yetkisinde olduğu bildirildi. 


Tutuklu 5 sanığın tahliye taleplerinin reddine karar verildiği anlatılan tensip metninde, şöyle denildi: 


*ERGENEKON MAHKEMESİNDEN BİLGİ İSTENDİ*
*''Silivri'de devam eden İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki 2 davada özellikle mahkememizdeki davanın iddianamesinde yazılı olan 'Ergenekon' tabir edilen silahlı terör örgütü ile ilgili olarak bu örgütün varlığı, yapısı, varsa eylemleri konusunda bilgiler içeren ve İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki dosyaların da bu örgütle ilgili gelen Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ile başka kurumlardan gelen bu husustaki yazıların tasdikli birer suretinin istenmesi için İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanlığına yazı yazılmasına karar verildi.''* 

*SANIKLARA AğIR CEZALAR İSTENDİ*
*''Ergenekon''* soruşturması kapsamında Poyrazköy'deki kazılarda ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin hazırlanan iddianamede, 4'ü tutuklu 5 sanığın 2'şer kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet ile 29,5 yıldan 57'şer yıl, diğer 12 sanığın da 7,5 ile 39'ar yıl arasında değişen hapis cezalarına çarptırılmaları istendi. 


''Ergenekon'' soruşturmasını yürüten savcılardan Ercan şafak ve Murat Yönder tarafından hazırlanan ve İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından kabul edilen iddianame ile 5'i tutuklu 17 sanık hakkında dava açıldı. 


İddianamede, tutuklu sanıklar Levent Bektaş, Ercan Kireçtepe, Emre Onat ve Eren Günay ile tutuksuz sanık Mustafa Turhan Ecevit'in, ''Cebir ve şiddet kullanarak TBMM'yi ortadan kaldırmaya, kısmen veya tamamen görevlerini yapmasını engellemeye teşebbüs etmek'', *''Cebir ve şiddet kullanarak yürütme organını ortadan kaldırmaya, kısmen veya tamamen görevlerini yapmasını engellemeye teşebbüs etmek''* suçlarından 2'şer kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis ile *''Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü üyesi olmak''*, *''Patlayıcı madde bulundurmak''*, *''6136 sayılı Ateşli Silahlar Kanunu'na muhalefet etmek''* suçlarından 29,5'ar yıldan 57'şer yıla kadar hapisle cezalandırılmaları talep edildi. 


*Tutuklu sanık Ergin Geldikaya'nın ''Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü üyesi olmak'', ''Patlayıcı madde bulundurmak'' ve ''6136 sayılı Kanuna muhalefet etmek'' suçlarından 17,5 yıldan 39 yıla kadar hapis cezasına çarptırılması istenen iddianamede, tutuksuz sanıklar Ali Türkşen, Halil Cura, Ferudun Arslan, Sadettin Doğan, Levent Görgeç, İbrahim Koray üzyurt, Muharrem Nuri Alacalı, şafak Yürekli, Dora Sungunay, Tayfun Duman ve Mert Yanık'ın ''Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü üyesi olmak'' suçundan 7,5'ar yıldan 15'er yıla kadar hapisle cezalandırılması öngörüldü.* 


*İddianamede, şüpheliler şahin üzen ve Aşkın Lale hakkında ''Silahlı terör örgütüne üye olmak'' suçundan takipsizlik kararı verdiğine de vurgu yapıldı.* 


...

----------


## bozok

*İddianameden üok üarpıcı Detay!*

 

*'Kafes Eylem Planı' Davos krizinden sonra hazırlandı...*

12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Poyrazköy iddianamesini kabul etti. İddianamede 'Kafes Eylem Planı'nın Davos krisinden sonra hazırlandığı iddia ediliyor. 

"Ergenekon" soruşturması kapsamında Poyrazköy'deki kazılarda ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin 5'i tutuklu 17 kişihakkında açılan davanın ilk duruşması, 9 Nisan 2010 tarihinde yapılacak. 

İddianamede 'Kafes Eylem Planı'nın Davos krizinden sonra hazırlandığı iddia ediliyor. 

Alınan bilgiye göre, İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince kabul edileniddianamede, "sanık" olarak Tayfun Duman, Ergin Geldikaya, Levent Bektaş,Mustafa Turhan Ecevit, Ercan Kireçtepe, Eren Günay, Erme Onat, İbrahim Korayüzyurt, şafak Yürekli, Muharrem Nuri Alacalı, Levent Görgeç, Mert Yanık, DoraSungunay, Halil Cura, Sadettin Doğan, Ferudun Arslan ve Ali Türkşen yer alıyor. 

İddianamede, "bir adet ateşli silah ve mutad sayıda mermi bulundurma","ruhsatsız ateşli silahlarla mermileri satın alma veya taşıma veya bulundurma","sayı ve nitelik bakımından vahim olan silah veya mermilerin satın alınması,taşınması, bulundurulması", "silahlı terör örgütüne üye olmak", tehlikelimaddeleri izinsiz olarak bulundurma veya el değiştirme", "Türkiye Büyük MilletMeclisini ortadan kaldırmaya veya görevini yapmasını engellemeye teşebbüsetmek", "Türkiye Cumhuriyeti hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya veya göreviniyapmasını engellemeye teşebbüs etmek", "önemsiz tür ve miktarda patlayıcı maddeyi satın almak, kabul etmek veya bulundurmak", işlenen suçlar olaraksıralandı.İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, davanın görüleceği duruşma tarihini de9 Nisan 2010 olarak belirledi. 



27.01.2010 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Vakit'ten Doğru Haber, Yanlış Sorular*


*Açık İstihbarat*
*27.01.2010*



Teknik ayrıntılara hakim olmayan Vakit, abartarak, İsrail'in _"her türlü askeri bilgiye"_ ulaştığını iddia etse de; İsrail'in insansız hava uçağı ile belli hassas noktalara nasıl sızabildiğine ve bu uçaklar üzerindeki kontrolüne dair bir gerçeğe işaret ediyor. Bu vahim güvenlik ve istihbarat açığı, aynı zamanda TSK içine sızmış İsrail yanlısı zihniyete de işaret ediyor. 

Doğruyu işaret eden Vakit , nedense doğru soruyu sormayı beceremiyor. *Soru; Genelkurmay'ın "İsrail odası"nın da yakılıp yakılamayacağı değil; kahraman savcı ve hakimlerin neden "İsrail odasını" arayamadığıdır.* Neden bugüne kadar "Ergenekon" operasyonu çerçevesinde tek bir yabancı odak inceleme altına alınmamış, aranmamıştır? 

Ayrıca; GES komutanlığı ile bu kadar içli dışlı olan İsrail'in Vakit gibi yayın organlarına sızdırılan kasetlerin ana kaynağı olabileceği yolunda bir şüphe dile getirilmemesi de, yeri geldiğinde 3. derece akrabalıklar üzerinden komplo teorileri kurabilen bir gazete için manidar. *Bu soruları sormadan , aşağıdaki haber sadece yönlendirilmiş bir cehaletin ürünü olarak değerlendirilebilinir.*

_Not: Vakit'in ; İsrail'le bu tarz bir yakınlaşmanın temellerinin Erbakan hükümeti zamanında atıldığını hatırtlatmayı unutmasını ise anlayışla karşılamak lazım._ 

*Açık İstihbarat*

--------------Vakit Gazetesi'nin "İsrail Odası' da Yakılacak mı" Başlıklı Haberi ----------------


İsrail ile Türkiye arasındaki GES işbirliği çerçevesinde İsrail'in her türlü askeri bilgiye ulaşıyor olduğu, askeri raporlarda bile açıkça dile getiriliyor. Buna karşın Türk Genelkurmayı bu konudan hiçbir şekilde rahatsızlık duymuyor. İsrail'in “Truva atı” olarak nitelendirilen bu sistem sayesinde Siyonist yönetim, Türkiye'nin en gizli ve özel askeri ve stratejik bilgilerine ulaşabiliyor. Sistemin işletimi ve devamı, Genelkurmay' daki *“Bilgi Değişim Birimi Demir Devreler”* adı verilen ve tamamen İsrailli yetkililerin kontrolündeki bir odadan sağlanıyor.

*“Siyah lale”* adı verilen bir operasyon kapsamında düzenlenen değerlendirme raporunun sonuç bölümünde, İsrail görevlilerinin Türkiye'ye ait kanalları dinledikleri, GES Personeli tarafından açıkça bildiriliyor.

*İşTE TRUVA ATININ ELDE ETTİKLERİ*

Bizzat Genelkurmay tarafından sistemin analiziyle ilgili hazırlanmış olan “Siyah Lale Operasyonu Değerlendirilmesi”nde şu ifadeler dikkat çekiyor: 

_“Uçağın Türkiye'ye intikali ve dönüşü esnasında Suriye, GKRY, KKTC ve başta çok kanal sistemleri olmak üzere Türkiye'ye ait muhabere, elektronik sistemlerini takip etme imkanını bulacaktır. Bölgede çalışan çok kanal sistemlerine ait tanıma ve teşhis imkanı sağlayacak bol miktarda ham materyal elde edecektir”_ deniliyor. 

Raporda, İsrail'in KKTC ve Türkiye'ye ait telsizleri gizlice dinleme imkanını bulduğu açıkça belirtiliyor.

*TELSİZLERİMİZİ GİZLİCE DİNLEMİşLER*

Yine “Siyah Lale Operasyonu”ndan elde edilen bilgilere göre; İsrail'e çalışan birimin Türk Genelkurmayı' na ait telsizleri gizlice dinlediği anlaşılıyor. 

İsrail'in edindiği bilgiler şu şekilde kaydediliyor: 

_“Faaliyet esnasında elde edilen bilgiler ile ham materyaller paylaşıldığından dolayı, İsrail de bizimle aynı bilgileri elde etmiştir. Ancak Müh. Bnb. H.ü. tarafından faaliyet esnasında bir kısım IDF/ISNU personelinin, uçağın arka tarafındaki bir bölmede muhtemelen ‘PCM' olduğu değerlendirilen ve Türkiye'ye ait olabileceği düşünülen çok kanal sistemlerini dinledikleri belirlenmiştir.”_

*HüLü DEVAM EDİYOR*

Raporda, Türkiye'nin dost ve komşu ülkelerine yaptığı uçuşların da hala kurulu olan direkt devre üzerinden İsrail tarafından dinlendiğine dikkat çekiliyor. Türkiye'nin komşularıyla olan bütün askeri istihbari ve stratejik bilgileri tümüyle İsrail'in gözetimine açık durumda.

Raporda, şu ilginç bilgilere yer veriliyor: 

_“Türkiye ile İsrail arasında SIGINT bilgilerinin teatisini sağlamak amacıyla; İsrail milli SIGINT ünitesi (ISNU; Israel SIGINT National Unit) ile GES K.lığı arasında 20 Ocak 1998 tarihinde direkt muhabere devresi tesis edilerek işletmeye açılmış olup, hala anılan devre üzerinden bilgi mübadelesine devam edilmektedir.”_

*DİğER üLKELER DE TüRKİYE üZERİNDEN DİNLENİYOR*

Raporda, Türkiye askeri birliklerinin yanısıra İran ve Suriye'nin de bu sistem sayesinde Türkiye üzerinden dinlendiği belirtilerek, _“bu sistemin tek taraflı olarak İsrail'in istismarına açık olduğu”_ belirtiliyor. 

Raporda şöyle deniliyor: 

_“GES K.lığınca tespit edilen ve özel bir yapısı bulunan Suriye ve_ _İran__'ın sayısal çok kanal haberleşmelerine ve radarlarına ait sinyallerin çözümlenmesi amacıyla, 5 adet sinyal kaseti analiz edilmek üzere, 19_ 


_Ocak 2004 tarihinde İsrail Askeri Ataşesi'ne teslim edilmiştir. Sinyal analizinden bugüne kadar bir sonuç alınamamıştır. Demir Devreler İsrail lehine tek tarafa fayda sağlayacak şekilde devam etmektedir.”_

*SİSTEM 28 şUBAT'TA İşLETİME AüILDI*

9 Aralık 1992 tarihinde başlayan Türkiye-İsrail Muhabere Elektronik İstihbarat işbirliği ilişkileri, 1993 ve 1994 yıllarında Muhabere Elektronik İstihbarat konusunda görüşmeler yapılmış ve 27 Nisan 1995'de _“Muhabere Elektronik İstihbarat Sinyal Araştırması Mutabakat Muhtırası”_ imzalanmıştı. 

İki ülke arasında Muhabere Elektronik İstihbarat bilgilerinin teatisini sağlamak amacıyla; _“Sinyal İstihbaratı (Muhabere Elektronik İstihbarat) İşbirliği Ek Protokolü”_ imzalanarak, GES K.lığı ile ISNU arasında 20 Ocak 1998 tarihinde direkt muhabere devresi tesis edilerek işletmeye açılmıştı.


...

----------


## bozok

*'Poyraz' sert esti* 



*İlk kez görevdeki bir paşa sivil yargı önünde!*

*28.01.2010 / Dilek YILDIZ / VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 

Poyrazköy’de bulunan mühimmatla ilgili dava sivil mahkemece kabul edildi. Biri amiral, 17 asker “TBMM’yi ortadan kaldırmak ve Ergenekon üyeliği”nden yargılanacak. Tuğamiral Levent Görgeç, görevdeyken sivil mahkemede yargılanan ilk paşa olacak. Gömülü silahların, darbe ortamı yaratmak için eylemde kullanılacağı iddia ediliyor.

Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin askere sivil yargı yolunu açan düzenlemeyi iptal etmesinin ardından birçok soruşturmanın akibetinin ne olacağı merak konusu olmuştu. 



Bu soruşturmalar arasında bulunan Poyrazköy’deki cephanelikle ilgili iddianame için beklenen karar dün verildi. İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, 5’i tutuklu 17 asker hakkında hazırlanan iddianameyi kabul etti. 

*İddianameler özetlendi*

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcıları Ercan şafak ve Murat Yönder tarafından hazırlanan 297 sayfalık iddianamenin giriş bölümünde daha önce açılan davaların özeti yapıldı. İddianamede “Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütünün, yaşamsal değerde önem verdiği TSK içerisindeki faaliyetlerinin bir kısmını ’Karargah Evleri’ ismi altında gizli hücre yapılanması ile yürüttüğü tespit edilmiştir” denilerek askeri yapılanma içinde yer alan asker kişilerin, diğer örgüt üyeleri gibi emekli oldukları dönemde de aktif olarak Ergenekon terör örgütü yapılanmasında yer aldıkları iddia edildi. 



İddianamede, “örgütün darbe zemini oluşturmak amacıyla gerçekleştirdiği ve toplumda infial uyandıran eylemler” başlıklı bölümünde “Cumhuriyet gazetesine bomba atılması ve Danıştay saldırı” sıralandı.

*14 eylem planı sıralandı*

“ürgütün gerçekleştirmeyi planladığı eylemler ile ele geçen silah ve mühimmatlar” da iddianamede anlatıldı. Bu bölümde “ümraniye’de ele geçen el bombaları, Yargıtay mensuplarına suikast hazırlığı, İzmir’de bulunan NATO Tesislerine silahlı saldırı hazırlığı, 2005 yılında Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Yaşar Büyükanıt’a yönelik suikast hazırlığı, 2007 yılı içerisinde gazeteci yazar Fehmi Koru ve yazar Orhan Pamuk’a yönelik silahlı saldırı hazırlığı, 2007 yılı içerisinde Diyarbakır Belediye Başkanı Osman Baydemir ile milletvekilleri Sebahat Tuncel ve Ahmet Türk’e yönelik silahlı saldırı hazırlığı, sanık İbrahim şahin’de ele geçen silah, mühimmatlar ve suikast planları, Ermeni asıllı Türk vatandaşı olan Minas Durmaz Güler’e yönelik suikast hazırlığı, Ermeni Patriği MEsrob Mutafyan’a yönelik suikast hazırlığı, Alevi-Bektaşi Federasyonu Genel Başkanı Ali Balkız’a yönelik suikast hazırlığı, Alevi-Bektaşi Federasyonu Genel Sekreteri Kazım Genç’e yönelik suikast hazırlığı, Ankara’da bir alışveriş merkezine yönelik bombalı saldırı planı, Sanık Mustafa Dönmez’de ele geçirilen Başbakan’a yönelik suikast planı ve silahlar, Rahmi Koç Müzesi’ndeki denizaltıda bulunan patlayıcı madde ve burada yapılması planlanan eylem” şeklinde 14 eylem sıralandı.

*Ergenekon’la birleşebilir* 




Tutuklu 5 sanığın tahliye taleplerinin reddine karar verildiği anlatılan iddianamede şöyle denildi: “Silivri’de devam eden İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki 2 davada özellikle mahkememizdeki davanın iddianamesinde yazılı olan ’Ergenekon’tabir edilen silahlı terör örgütü ile ilgili olarak bu örgütün varlığı, yapısı, varsa eylemleri konusunda bilgiler içeren ve İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki dosyaların da bu örgütle ilgili gelen Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ile başka kurumlardan gelen bu husustaki yazıların tasdikli birer suretinin istenmesi için İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanlığına yazı yazılmasına karar verildi.” 

*Nisan’da seri duruşmalar* 



Tutuklu sanıklar Levent Bektaş, Ercan Kireçtepe, Erme Onat, Eren Günay ve Ergin Geldikaya’nın tutuklunun hallerinin devamına karar veren mahkeme, gerek sanık sayısının fazlılığı gerekse isnat edilen suçların sayısı ve mahiyetini gözönüne alarak yapılan plan gereği duruşmanın 9-15-16 Nisan tarihlerinde yapılmasına hükmetti. 

*İDDİANAMEDE KAFES’İN YüNETİM KADROSU* 

Levent Bektaş’la ele geçen planda, eylemleri gerçekleştirecek Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’ndaki subayların listesi ve organizasyon şeması da bulunuyor. şemada tutuklu olmayan ve görevde olan askerlerin adını kısaltarak yayınlıyoruz... 

*DANIşMA KURULU*

- Kor. A. F.ü: Başkan n Kora. K. S: Başkan Yardımcısı n Tuğa. M.F.l: üye 

*üZEL OPERASYON KOMUTANLIğI* 

- Dz. P. Kur. Kd. Alb . Mücahit Erakyol: üzel Operasyon Gücü Komutanları (Tutuklu) 

- Emekli Dz. Bnb. Levent Bektaş: üzel Plan Hücre Lideri (Tutuklu) 

*MARMARA BüLGE KOMUTANLIğI* 

- Dz. Yb. Ercan Kireçtepe Marmara Bölge Komutanı (Tutuklu) 

- Dz. Bnb Emre Onat: 1. Hücre Lideri (Tutuklu) 

- Y/SKd.Bçvş. Halil Cura: 1. Hücre Elemanı (Tutuklu) 

- Tls. Kd.Bcvş. Saddetin Doğan: 1. Hücre Elemanı (Tutuklu) 

- Dz.Kur. Kd. Bnb. Emre Sezenler: 2’inci Hücre Lideri (Tutuklandıktan sonra serbest bırakıldı) 

- Dz. Kd. Bnb Emre Günay: 2. Hücre Elemanı (Tutuklu) 

- Eln.Kd. Bçvş. Feridun Arslan: 2. Hücre Elemanı (Tutuklu)

*KARADENİZ BüLGE KOMUTANLIğI* 

- Dz. Yb. I.Z.T: Karadeniz Bölge Komutanı 

- Dz.Yb. İ.L.O: 

1.Hücre Lideri 

- Dz. Kur. Bnb. ü.E: 1. Hücre Elemanı 

- Dz. Bnb. T.

F: 1. Hücre Elemanı 

- Isth Kd.Bçvş. 

T. D.: 1.Hücre Elemanı 

- Ida. Bçvş M.A: 1. Hücre Elemanı 

*EGE BüLGE KOMUTANLIğI* 

- Dr P- Kd. Alb. M.S: Ege Bölge Komutanı 

- Dz. Kd. Alb. Levent Gülmen: 1. Hücre Lideri (Ergenekon’a ait belgeleri imha ettiği iddia edilmişti) 

- Dz. P. Kd. Bnb. Erbay üolakoğlu: 

1. Hücre Elemanı 

(Gözaltına alınmıştı) 

- 1 Dz. Kur. Yb. Halit İbrahim üzsaraç: 2. Hücre Lideri (Tutuklu)

*‘Askeri suç değil’*

İddianamede, eylemlerin sırf askeri suç kapsamında değerlendirilmeyeceği savunuldu. Sanıklara atılı eylemlerin Askeri Ceza Kanunu’nun dışında kaldığı gibi Askeri Ceza Kanunu’nun 54. maddesinin atıfta bulunduğu Türk Ceza Kanunu’nun hükümlerinin de dışında kaldığı ifade edildi. İddianamede eylemlerin nitelikleri gereği askeri mahal dışında gerçekleşip sonuç doğuracağı kaydedilerek, Askeri Mahkeme Usulleri Hakkındaki Kanun’un 9. maddesi kapsamında değerlendirilmeyeceği, yine niteliği gereği görev kapsamında da değerlendirilmeyeceği belirtildi. 

Eylemlerin Terörle Mücadele Kanunu’nun 3. maddesi uyarınca “terör suçu” sayıldığı anlatılan metinde, 3713 sayılı kanunun 9. maddesindeki hüküm dikkate alındığında CMK’nın 251/1 maddesi gereğince CMK 250/1 maddesinde sayılan suçlara bakmakla görevlendirilmiş İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin görev ve yetkisinde olduğu bildirildi. 

*Zekeriya üz bu kez yok!* 

AüIKLANAN 297 sayfalık Poyrazköy İddianamesi’ni Cumhuriyet Savcıları Ercan şafak ile Mehmet Murat Yönder hazırladı. ünceki 2 iddianameyi hazırlayan ve Ergenekon soruşturmasının sembol savcısı olarak anılan Zekeriya üz’ün hazırlanan bu son iddianamenin hazırlanmasında rol almaması dikkat çekti. 

*üok daha tehlikeli eylemler planlıyorlar* 

Ergenekon’UN tüm bu eylemlerle nihai amacının, yönetimi ele geçirmek için ülkede darbe zemini oluşturmak ve darbenin bir an önce gerçekleşmesiri sağlamak olduğu da iddianamede yer aldı. ürgütün benzer eylemlerden asla vazgeçmediği, deşifre olan her eylem planından sonra yeni planlar hazırladığı vurgulanan iddianamede, yeni ve daha tehlikeli eylem planların hazırlandığı anlatıldı. 

*Poyrazköy cephaneliği* 

Kafes Eylem Planı çerçevesinde kullanılacağı iddia edilen “silah ve mühimmatın listesi” de iddianamede yer aldı. “Marmara 2. Hücre Lideri” olarak kendini tanımlayan Deniz Kıdemli Binbaşı Eren Günay’ın imzasını taşıyan “Gizli” ibareli listede yer alan silah ve mühimmat şöyle sıralandı: 

*SİLAHLAR*

1-Keskin Nişancı Tüfeği (Remington 7,62/Dragunov 7,62): 3 Adet 

2-Keskin Nişancı Tüfeği (Accuracy 12,7): 2 Adet 

3-Susturuculu tabanca (Glock/ Smith& Wesson/Colt): 5 Adet 

4-Makineli tabanca (Uzi): 4 Adet 

5-LAW: 30 Adet 

*MüHüMMAT*

1-9x19 mm. Subsonic Fişek: 900 Adet 

2-C4 Plastik Patlayıcı: 20 Libre 

3-C3 Plastik Patlayıcı: 20 Libre 

4-C8 Plastik Patlayıcı: 20 Libre 

5-Infılaklı Fitil lOOfeet 

6-Elektrikli Fünye: 20 Adet 

7-Hakem Bombası: 50 Adet 

8-Kara Tipi Sis Kutusu: 50 Adet 

9-MKE Sis Kutusu: 100 Adet 

10-Amonyum NitraT: 2 Ton 

11-7.62 mm Müsabaka Fişeği: 

200 Adet 

12-12,7 mm An ti Personel Fişeği: 

150 Adet 

13-12,7 mm An ti Personel Fişeği: 

150 Adet 

14-Temin edilecek silahların orijinal mühimmatı her silah için 5000 adet. 



...

----------


## bozok

*'Balyoz' The Times'ta* 



*28.01.2010 / VATAN GZT.*

*'İktidar mücadelsi Türk ordusunu ikiye böldü'* 

The Times gazetesi, “Balyoz” darbe iddialarına dikkat çekerken planın “görülmemiş ayrıntılarının şoke edici” olduğunu yazdı. Gazete, Türkiye’deki “iktidar mücadelesinin de, silahlı kuvvetleri, komplocular ile siyasetten uzak bir orduyu isteyip, hassas belgeler sızdıran isimsiz askerler olmak üzere ikiye böldüğü”nü de öne sürdü.

“Balyoz” darbe iddiaları, yurt dışında da yankı buldu. İngiliz The Times gazetesi, planın “görülmemiş ayrıntılarının şoke edici” olduğunu yazarken Türkiye’deki “iktidar mücadelesinin de, silahlı kuvvetleri, komplocular ile siyasetten uzak bir orduyu isteyip, hassas belgeler sızdıran isimsiz askerler olmak üzere ikiye böldüğü” yorumunu da yaptı.

The Times gazetesi, “Balyoz” darbe planı iddiaları ve Türkiye’deki laikler ile hükümet arasındaki gerginlikleri irdeleyen iki ayrı haber yayımladı.

*“Balyoz”* darbe planı iddialarına ilişkin *“Belgeler içeren valiz, çok Türk vari yeni bir planı ortaya çıkarttı”* başlıklı haberde AKP’nin iktidara geldiği 2002 yılında lideri Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın Türk siyasetinde *“yeni temiz bir sayfa”* sözünü verdiğini, partisine ilişkin korkuları gidermek amacıyla da AB üyelik hedefine ve dünya ekonomisine daha büyük entegrasyonuna destek vereceklerini söylediğini kaydetti.

Gazete,* "Balyoz"* darbe planına ilişkin olduğu öne sürülen binlerce sayfalık belge, CD'ler ve kayıtlara dikkat çekerek şöyle devam etti:

_“Ancak, The Times'in gördüğü kanıtlara göre 2002 ve 2003 yıllarında Sayın Erdoğan ve destekçilerinin iktidara gelmelerinden birkaç ay sonra bazı Türk generali ve düzinelerce subay, bir darbe ve sonraki dönem için detay planları başlattı.”_

Türklerin askeri müdahalelere alışık olduğunu ancak *"görülmemiş ayrıntılı bir plan oluşunun şoke edici"* olduğunu belirten gazete, şöyle devam etti:

_“Ana Balyoz belgesinin El Kaide tarafından başta İstanbul olmak üzere, büyük kentlerde gerçekleşebilecek koordine saldırılar halinde ortaya çıkabilecek kaostan nasıl faydalanılacağını irdeleyen bir paragraf içeriyor. Bu, El Kaide’nin o kentte İngiliz konsolosluğu, HSBC bankası ve sinagoglara karşı gerçekleştirdiği intihar saldırılarından birkaç ay önce yazılmıştı.”_

The Times, laikler ile hükümet arasındaki gerginliklere değindiği haberinde ise, "laiklerin, geri olarak nitelenenlerce geride bırakıldığı" temasını işlerken “_bir zamanlar ülkeyi yöneten elit oluşturan şahinlerin, kabul etmedikleri AKP hükümetinden kurtulmak için sürekli çaba gösterdiklerini”_ öne sürerek_ “Bunun sonucunda Sayın Erdoğan’ın reformları yavaşladı, hevesi azaldı. Meydan okuyan konuşmalarına rağmen sanki eylemlerine korku renk veriyor”_ yorumunu da yaptı.

*“İKTİDAR MüCADELESİ ORDUYU BüLDü”*

Erdoğan ve yanlılarının, laik devlet için oluşturdukları, öne sürülen tehdidi bahane gösterilse de iktidar müdahalesinin çok daha inandırıcı bir teori gibi geldiği kaydedildiği haberde şöyle denildi:

“İktidar müdahalesi, silahlı kuvvetleri, yüksek profili olan komplocular ile hassas belgeleri sızdıran ve siyasetten uzak bir orduyu isteyen isimsiz askerler olmak üzere ikiye böldü. A&G araştırma şirketi, bu hafta orduya olan güveninin yüzde 60’lik tarihi bir düşük düzeyde bulunduğunu belirlediğini söyledi.

AK karşıtları, istemeyerek, birçok kişiyi, normal olarak eleştirecekleri, önceki yönetimlere daha iyi olmakla birlikte mükemmel olmaktan uzak bir Hükümetin arkasında birleştirdi.” 


...

----------


## bozok

*ümraniye'de ilginç diyalog*

*28.01.2010 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

 

_İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün, bazı sorulara cevap vermeyen sanık Osman Yıldırım’a, “Bu dava senin ifadelerinle bu noktaya geldi. Susmakla mı bilgi vereceksin?” diyerek çıkıştı_

*Haber*: Salim YAVAşOğLU

ümraniye davasının 131. duruşmasına, aynı zamanda bu davanın gizli tanığı olan Danıştay saldırısı sanığı Osman Yıldırım ile İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün arasında geçen diyalog damgasını vurdu. şengün, bazı sorulara cevap vermeyen Yıldırım’a tepki gösterdi. Duruşmada şengün, Yıldırım’a, emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, Muzaffer Tekinve Alparslan Arslan’la ilişkisini sordu. İşte o sorular ve çarpıcı cevaplar: 


*Samimiyetiniz nedir?*

*şengün:* Veli Küçük’ü seninle Alparslan Arslan mı tanıştırdı?

*Yıldırım:* Arslan ile tanışmadan çok önce Küçük’ü tanıyordum. 
*şengün:* Samimiyetiniz nedir?

*Yıldırım:* Cevaplamayacağım.

*şengün:* Savcıya verdiğin ifade var, dilekçeleriniz var. ürgüt suçlaması var. 2 eylemin örgüt bağlantısı olduğu iddiası. Bu dosya sizin açıklamalarınız sayesinde buraya geldi. Cevap vermiyorum diyorsun

*Yıldırım:* Ben konuştukça, aydınlatmaya çalıştıkça dışarıdakiler bana saldırıyor. Ertesi gün Baykal bana saldırıyor. Devlet seyirci kalıyor. Ben savundukça vatan hainiymiş gibi saldıran saldırana...


*Bilgileri kimden alıyorsun?*

*şengün:* Mahkeme gerçeği aramak zorunda. Senin beyanlarından dolayı bu dosya buraya geldi. Gerek yazılı, gerek sözlü olarak savcıya verdiğin beyanlar var

*Yıldırım:* şimdilik konuşmayacağım. 

*şengün:* Verdiğin bilgileri kimden alıyorsun? Devlete bilgi verdiğini söylüyorsun. Susmakla mı bilgi vereceksin?

*Yıldırım:* (ünlemini al, ülke kaosa sürüklenmesin) diyorum. İyilik yaparken kötü oluyorum

*şengün:* İyilik yaptığını nereden biliyorsun?

*Yıldırım:* Nereden biliyorsam biliyorum.

*şengün:* Cumhuriyet gazetesine bomba atılması olayının parasal bir iş olduğunu söyledin. Nedir o iş?

*Yıldırım:* Cumhuriyet’e 2 bombayı ben attırdım. Bunu parasal olarak tahsilat amacıyla gerçekleştirdim. 

...

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz planı iddialarına gazetecilerden tepki*

*Asım GüNEş-Ardıç AYTALAR/İSTANBUL, (DHA) 28 Ocak 2010* 



*BALYOZ Harekat Planı’nda tutuklanacak gazeteciler listesinde yer alan 36 gazeteciden 27’si Grand Cevahir Otel’de basın açıklaması yaptı.*

*GAZETECİLERDEN "BALYOZ" şİKAYETİ*

Açıklamayı Gazeteci Nazlı Ilıcak okudu. Türkiye’nin 27 Mayıs 1960’da başlayan askeri darbelere maruz kalmasının hala sona ermediğini belirten Nazlı Ilıcak, "21’inci asra adım attığımız yıllarda da askerin yoğun bir şekilde siyasete müdahalesinden kurtulamadığımız peş peşe ortaya çıkan belgelerden anlaşılıyor" dedi.

Harp oyunlarında iktidarın devrilmesi, yeni bir hükümet kurulması, bürokratların görevden alınması, 200 bin kişinin tutuklanmasının yeri olamayacağını söyleyen Nazlı Ilıcak, "Sözde harp oyununda bizler de tutuklanacaklar tarafında tasnif edildik. 137 gazeteci de faydalanılacaklar, diye tasnif edilmiş. 137 meslektaşımızın boynuna onların iradesi dışında 'işbirlikçi' yaftasının asılmasını kınıyoruz. Onlar da bir suç duyurusunda bulunabilirler. Organize olamadığımızdan birlikte değiliz" diye konuştu.


*SUü DUYURUSUNDA BULUNACAKLAR*

Adları tutuklanacaklar listesinde geçen gazeteciler olarak suç duyurusunda bulunacaklarını belirten Nazlı Ilıcak parlamentonun da darbenin önünü kesmek için Emasya Protokülü’nün iptal edilmesi, Askeri Yüksek İdare Mahkemesi ve Askeri Yargıtay’ın kaldırılmasını, TSK İç Hizmet Kanunu’nun 35’inci maddesinin iptal edilmesini ve Meclis Araştırma Komisyonu’nun konuyu araştırmasını istedi.

Açıklama sırasında konuşmacıların arkasına geçen Genç Siviller üyeleri, "Genç Siviller Rahatsız", "Bir Daha Asla", "Balyoz Bir Daha Asla", "İpekçi, Mumcu, Dink Bir Daha Asla" yazılı döviz açıldı. 

Toplantı öncesi gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtlayan Yeni şafak Yazarı Ali Bayramoğlu, Poyrazköy Davası’nın sivil yargıya alınmasını Anayasa'ya uygun olarak değerlendirdi. Ali Bayramoğlu, "Emekli subaylar söz konusu. İşledikleri suç darbe yapmaksa, sivil bir suçtur. Sivil bir mahkemede yargılanmalıdır. ülkede demokratikleşme dalgası makemelere de olumlu yansır. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ndeki atmosfer de sivil değerler meşruiyet kazanıyor" dedi. Balyoz Harekatı’ndaki listelerle ilgili ise, sadece tutuklanacaklar listesi değil, destek verecek listedeki insanların itiraz etmesi ve suç duyurusunda bulunması gerektiğini belirten Ali Bayramoğlu, "Asıl mağdur öbür listedekilerdir. Hiçbir ordu kendi vatandaşını kullanılacak mermi olarak görmemelidir" dedi.


*KİM NE DEDİ?*

Toplantıya katılan bazı gazeteciler konu ile ilgili olarak sorular üzerine şunları söyledi:
Zaman Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Ekrem Dumanlı: Konu hukuk içerisinde ortaya çıkarılmalı. TSK’yla ilgili ağır suçlamalarda mutlaka makamların adım atması gerekiyor. En ücra köşedeki bürokratla ilgili suçlamada idari soruşturma açılır. Burada andıçlar çıkıyor, darbe planları çıkıyor, silahlar çıkıyor harekete geçilmiyor. Maalesef Türkiye ciddi bir tehlikeyle karşı karşıyadır. Bu tehlike bütün Türkiye’yi tehdit etmektedir.

Anadolu'da Vakit Gazetesi Yazarı Yavuz Bahadıroğlu: Modernleşmeye çalışan Türkiye’de darbe planları yapılmasının inanılacak bir şey değil. Masaya yumruk vurmak değil, ordumuzda böyle şey olmaz, olmamıştır denmesini bekliyoruz.

Sabah Gazetesi Yazarı Emre Aköz: Eli yüzü düzgün bir yargılama olmalı. Yargı hakikaten bağımsız ve tarafsız olsun. Ama sadece bağımsız, taraflı olsun istemiyoruz. Devlet başka bir organizasyona geçiyor. Bunu dünya şartları zorluyor. TSK yönetimi de bunu istiyor. O yüzden adım adım değişim yayılacak.

Zaman Gazetesi Yazarı Hüseyin Gülerce: Elbetteki ordu bizim ordumuzdur. Allah Allah, diye hücum eden ordu camiye bomba koymaz. Fakat biz ordudan bahsetmiyoruz. Biz en az 60 seneden beri TSK ile milletin arasını açan cuntacılardan bahsediyoruz. Cuntacılar camiye bomba koyar. üünkü bunlar başbakan da astılar.

Sabah Gazetesi Yazarı Nazlı Ilıcak: Gayrimüslimlerin ibadethaneleri de camiler kadar kutsal. Onları bombalayacaksanız camiyi de bombalarsınız.

Radikal Yazarı Perihan Mağden: Eğer sen cuntacıları içinden çıkartmıyorsan, o ordu da çok ciddi sorunlar vardır. Ordu bunların hesabını sormuyor, muğlaklık yaratıyor.

Gazeteciler basın açıklamasının ardından savcılığa giderek suç duyurusunda bulundular.

...

----------


## bozok

*Danıştay Saldırısında şok İddia!*


 

*Danıştay Suikasti Eylemi'nin sanığı Osman Yıldırım'dan garip iddia...*


ERGENEKON Ana Davası ile birleştirilen Danıştay Suikasti Eylemi'nin sanığı Osman Yıldırım’ın avukatı Murat Eken, Danıştay Suikasti’ne iştirak eden kişinin Osman Yıldırım değil, Urfa’dan gelen Osman M. isimli bir kişi olduğunu iddia etti. 


Danıştay Suikasti saldırısından bir gün önce Urfa’dan Osman M. isimli bir kişinin Ankara’ya Alparslan Arslan’ın yanına gittiğini öne süren Avukat Murat Eken savunmasının devamında şu iddialara yer verdi: 

_"’Eğer Danıştay saldırısına bir Osman iştirak ettiyse, olsa olsa bu Osman, Osman M. olabilir. Aykut Mete şükre, silahları veren, temin eden kişi. Osman M. ise bizzat Ankara’ya gelerek, sabaha kadar Alparslan’ın yanında olan kişi. Hiç telefon görüşmesi yapmadan otele geliyor. Ancak otelde başkalarıyla telefonda konuşuyor. Olaydan sonra da Ankara’dan uzaklaşıyor. Olaya iştirak etmiş ve uzaklaşmış. Her bombalama olayından sonra Süleyman Esen, Osman M.’yi arıyor. Niye arıyor? Alparslan Arslan’ın etrafındaki kişilere bakıldığında hepsinin suça karıştığı görülüyor. Salı günkü oturumda Alparslan Arslan’a, Osman M.’yi sorduğumda rahatsız oldu."_ 

MUZAFFER TEKİN’İN İNTİHARA TEşEBBüSü şüPHELİ 

Danıştay Suikasti eyleminin ardından bazı olayların meydana geldiğini ifade eden avukat Murat Eken, davanın tutuklu sanığı emekli Yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin’in intihara teşebbüs etmesinin de bu olaylardan biri olduğunu söyledi. 

Ergenekon Ana Davası'nın tutuklu sanığı emekli Yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin’in intihara teşebbüs etmesinin *“gerçek miydi değil miydi?”* diye çok yazılıp çizildiğini belirten Murat Eken, "Muzaffer Tekin kendi ifadesinde bıçağı kalbine iki kez sokup çıkardığını beyan etmiştir. Muzaffer Tekin, kalbinin nerede olduğunu gayet iyi bilecek biri insan. Akciğeri ile kalbin aynı yerde olmadığını bilir. Hayati tehlikeye maruz bırakacak yara almadığı kesin. Bu da şüphe yaratıyor. Bu da incelenmesi gereken bir nokta" dedi. 

Danıştay davasının Ergenekon davası ile birleştirilmesinin, suikastin aydınlatılması açısından iyi olduğunu, daha detaylı konulara girildiğini belirten avukat Murat Eken, olayın aydınlatılması halinde bazı insanların şüpheden kurtulacağını ifade etti. 


CEZAEVİNE GİRERKEN PARA SAYMAKLA BİTMEMİş 

Danıştay suikasti davası sanıklarından Alparslan Arslan’ın bombaları ve silahları temin etme şeklinin şüpheli olduğunu öne süren Murat Eken, şunları söyledi: 

_"Alparslan Arslan Danıştay saldırısından sonra yakalandığında üst arama tutanaklarına üzerinden 80 TL çıktığı geçirilmiş. Ancak tutuklandıktan sonra cezaevine girerken ise üzerinden çok para çıkmış, saymakla bitmemiş. Cezaevine girerken her ne hikmetse cebi para dolu... Bu da şüpheli bir durum. Gözaltına alındıktan sonra yemek yemiyor, su içmiyor. Cezaevine girdikten sonra da yemeklerini başkasına tattırıyor. Hatta bir tane de kedi istemiş. Bireysel olarak bu eylemi gerçekleştiren birisi niye öldürülmekten korksun. Alparslan Arslan’ın bir takım kişileri koruyup kollama gayretinde olduğunu görüyoruz."_ 

ümraniye’de 27 el bombasının ele geçirildiği gecekondunun bulunduğu yere giderek inceleme yaptığını anlatan avukat Murat Eken, baz istasyonu kayıtlarına göre Muzzafer Tekin’in el bombalarının ele geçirildiği ümraniye üakmak Mahallesi’nden mesaj attığını iddia etti. 


28.01.2010 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Kendi Yalanına Yalan Savunma*


 

*Türkiye'de TARAF gazetesi bu kadar rahat yalan haber üreterek etkili olamazdı.*


Türkiye'de yapılan yalan haberler ile oluşturulan gündem, ABD başkanı Harry TRUMAN'ın Hiroşima ile Nagazaki'ye atom bombası atarak,* "hürriyet ve* *demokrasi"* getirmesinden farksızdır. 

Türkiye son 60 yıldır bu türden yalan propaganda ile hileli operasyonlara, TRUMAN doktrini ve Marshall yardımlarıyla alıştırılmıştır. İlk zamanların yalan haberine çarpıcı bir örnek vermek gerekirse; Vakit gazetesi 16 Ekim 1952 tarihli *"Harp tarihlerinin varamadığı rakam! Kızıl çarlık 30 milyar 62* 
*milyon insanı öldürdü"* haberini okumak yeterlidir. 

Haberin kaynağı ABD'li hakim Hamer FERGUSON olup, 1950'li yıllarda dünya nüfusu 2.5 milyardır!.. 

ABD'li egemenler bu türden haberleri komünizme karşı yürüttükleri savaşta çokça kullandılar. Yakın zamanda da Irak'a kitle imha silahları var diye girdiler... üünkü* "olmayanı var gibi göstererek yol almanın, olanı yok* *saymaktan daha kolay olduğunu"* çok iyi bilirler. 

Dün yaşanan, Japonya ve Irak gerçeğinde olduğu gibi, bugün de aynı haberleri, aynı amaçla TARAF gazetesi aracılığı ile Türkiye'de piyasaya sürüyorlar. üoğunlukla kendine kayıtsız kalmayan basın yayın organları da, bu üretilen haberleri sorgusuzca yayınlayarak, varlık nedenlerini ortaya koyarlar. 

Eğer aksi olsa, Türkiye'de TARAF gazetesi bu kadar rahat yalan haber üreterek etkili olamazdı. 

Artık, doğru söylemek, doğruları ortaya koymak geçerli bir uğraş değildir. Tek doğru, egemenin planladığı hedefe ulaşmak ve onun çizdiği yoldan yürümektir... 

Ben de çok iyi biliyorum ki, hiçbir yalanın üstüne doğru inşa edilmez. Bu nedenle yazdıklarıma, kendi yalanları ile yine kendi yalanlarına getirdikleri yalan savunmayla devam etmek istiyorum. 

TARAF gazetesi 10 Haziran 2008 tarihinde "YAKINDA DARBE OLACAK" manşeti ile doğal haberlerinden birisini yayınlıyor. Bu habere kucak açan Zaman gazetesi de 4 Haziran 2009 tarihinde, "Ergenekon davası sanıklarının yurtdışı finans kaynakları mercek altına alındı. (...) Bir dönem Alman emniyetinde görev yapan araştırmacı yazar Taklip Doğan Karlıbel, Ergenekon 
örtülü yapısının, Alman faşist gruplarının oluşturduğu derin devlet yapısıyla aynı özellikte olduğunu belirtiyordu. (...) Karlıbel, 2001 ve 2007 yılları arasında Almanya'daki Ergenekon oluşumunun Türkiye'ye 1.5 milyon Euro para transfer ettiği de ileri sürmüştü. Karlıbel şu iddialarda bulunmuştu: Bu paranın... (diğer isimlerle birlikte ) 90 bin Euro'su Noel Baba Derneği'ne ödendi" ödendi diyerek haber yapıyor!.. 

Ergenekon sanıkları arasında, Noel Baba ile ilişkisi olan ve 20 yıldır ilgili faaliyetleri yürüten benden başka kimse yoktur. Ama habere ilişkin dava açılınca da, ZAMAN gazetesi AKSOY HUKUK BüROSU aracılığı ile kendini şöyle savunur: 

_"Ergenekon adı verilen davanın haber konusu yapılmasında kamu yararı ve toplumsal ilginin bulunduğu şüphesidir. (...) Ergenekon davasındaki gelişmlere yere verilmek suretiyle tam bir gazetecilik örneği gösterilmiştir dolayısıyla haberin davacıya hakaret etme kastıyla hazırladığı iddiasının ileri sürülmesi mümkün değildir. Kamu yararının bulunduğu hallerde basın_ 
_özgürlüğüne üstünlük tanınması gerekmektedir. Davacı tarafın iddia ettiğinin aksine davacının şahsına yönelik olarak bir isnat, karalama ve küçük düşürme_ _söz konusu"_ olmadığını beyan ederler. Savunmanın devamında YALAN haberleri için, _"Bu nedenle haberde kamu yararı bulunduğundan basın özgürlüğüne_ _üstünlük tanınmalıdır",_ derler. 

Demek isterler ki, YALAN haberimizde kamu yararı var, üstünlük tanınsın. 

Bunun üzerine Antalya 5. Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi karar verir, "davanın reddine"... 

Evet, kaynağı TARAF gazetesi olan ve ZAMAN gazetesinde yayınlanan haberde, benim 90 bin Euro almam, kızıl çarlık Rusya'sının 30 milyar 62 milyon insanı öldürmesi kadar gerçektir... 28 Ocak 2009 

Saygılarımla 


Muammer KARABULUT 



28.01.2010 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz sohbeti*


*Melih Aşık*
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*28 Ocak 2010*





Başbakan Erdoğan, Balyoz hakkında: 

- Bugünlerde gündeme getirilenleri siz zannediyor musunuz biz hiç duymadık. Hayır bunlar duyuluyor. Duyduk. Ama biz gerilimden yana olmadık. İşimize baktık, diyor.

Başbakan darbeyi biliyor idiyse neden darbecilerin yargılanması için düğmeye basmadı. Bunun bir darbe planı değil, tatbikat planı olduğunu biliyorsa neden bugün *“Bu kirli planlar lanetlidir”* yollu ucu TSK’ya uzanan suçlayıcı demeçler veriyor? 

* * *

Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan önceki gece Habertürk’te 4 gazetecinin karşısına çıktı... Gazetecilerden ikisinin öfkeli diğerlerinin olağan sorularına zarafetini bozmadan yanıt verdi... üetin Doğan, yaptıklarının darbe planı değil, EMASYA protokolü çerçevesinde bir seminer çalışması olduğunu tekrar anlattı... Darbe iddialarını öne süren Taraf gazetesinin de kendisini ilk kez o gün (önceki gün) aradığını ekledi. Taraf, haberi 20 Ocak’ta yayımlamış ama 6 gün boyunca bir zahmet arayıp:

- Sayın Doğan siz bunun tatbikat planı olduğunu söylüyorsunuz ama bizim kaynağımız darbe olduğunu söylüyor. Ne dersiniz? diye sormamışlardı... Oysa bir gazete verdiği haberde suçladığı generalin savunmasını merak etmez mi? 5 bin sayfalık planı yapılan darbenin neden gerçekleşmediğini sormaz mı? Bir cuntanın darbeyi yapmadan önce bunu 29 general ve 133 subayın hazır bulunduğu bir seminerde iki gün boyunca tartışmasını garip bulmaz mı? 

Bulmamışlar... Ama ne gam... *“Fatih Camii’ni bombalayacaklardı”* manşeti her akşam muhtelif kanallarda saatlerce gösteriliyor, halkın beyni yıkanıyor, arası açılıyor ya... 

Maksat hasıl oluyor demektir...


*Maziye bir bak...*

Nazlı Ilıcak Sabah’taki köşesinde yazıyor... Balyoz planıyla ilgili *‘Acaba düzmece belgelerle mi karşı karşıyayız?’* diye sorgu sual edilecek bir durum mevcut değilmiş... Durum çok açıkmış... Ama adları *“faydalanılacaklar”* listesinde geçen bazı arkadaşlar Balyoz Harekat Planı’nı karartmaya çalışıyorlarmış.

Balyoz planının darbe değil tatbikat planı olduğunu savunan bizler zaten bu tavrımız nedeniyle *“yararlanılacak gazeteciler”* listesinde yer almışız. Nazlı Hanım mı? O asılacak gazeteciler listesinde. O darbelere karşı canı pahasına savaşan bir katıksız demokrat!

Ne var ki, gerçek darbe olduğunda tam tersine darbecilerle birlikte. Onların bir numaralı destekçisi... Mesela 12 Eylül darbesi öncesi 17 Aralık 1978’de şöyle yazıyor Nazıl Hanım:

*“13 ilde sıkıyönetim yürürlüğe girdi. Huzura susamış milletimiz yürekten sesleniyor: Merhaba asker...”* 

12 Eylül’den hemen sonra 14 Eylül günkü satırları:

*“... Bir otorite boşluğu doğmuştu. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, bu boşluğu doldurdu...”*

18 Eylül 1980

*“12 Eylül bir darbe değildir, diyen Orgeneral Kenan Evren’e tamamıyla katılıyoruz. 12 Eylül ne bir darbedir ne de bir ihtilal.”*

16 Ekim 1980

*“12 Eylül’ün gerekçesi haklıdır; 12 Eylül terörden bezen halkın meşru müdafaaya geçtiği gündür. ”*

Evet dostlar... 12 Eylül’ün şakşakçıları, o kanlı günlerin ortakları şimdi demokrat oldu. Yıllar yılı cuntacılarla cebelleşen bizler ise darbeci... Bir de şu mazi arşivlerden silinebilseydi... Ne iyi olurdu değil mi Nazlı Hanım?

...

----------


## bozok

*Casusluk*


*M. Bedri Gültekin* 
*İşçi Partisi*
*25 Ocak 2010* 





Casusluk nedir? ürneğin ülke güvenliği ile ilgili olarak görev ve sorumluluk üstlenmiş Ordu’nun Vatan savunması ile ilgili olarak yaptığı hazırlıklara ilişkin bilgilerin başka ellere geçmesidir.

Elbette casusluk sadece askeri sırlar konusunda değil, stratejik öneme sahip bütün bilgiler için söz konusu olabilmektedir. Ama biz konumuzla sınırlı olarak, yani ülke güvenliği üzerinde duracağız.

Bu konuda Türkiye’de son yıllarda olan nedir?

Genelkurmay Karargahı dinlenmektedir. üst düzey komutanların kendi aralarında yaptıkları konuşmalar ortalığa dökülmektedir.

Eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı üzden ürnek’e ait olduğu söylenen günlükler yapay olarak oluşturulmuştur ama kullanılan *“malzemenin”* önemli bir kısmının gerçek olduğu anlaşılmaktadır. O gerçek *“malzemeye”* bir takım eklemelerin yapılmış olması bu gerçeği değiştirmez.

Dağlıca baskını öncesinde PKK’lıların hareketlerine ilişkin olduğu iddia edilen ve Taraf gazetesinin yayınladığı uydu fotoğrafları için de aynı durum söz konusudur.

Bülent Arınç’a suikast yalanı ile başlatılan operasyon çerçevesinde, Genelkurmay’ın açıklamalarına itibar edilmeyerek *“Kozmik odalara”* girilmekte, ülke savunmasına ilişkin bütün hazırlıkların *“geçersiz”* hale getirilebilmektedir. 

Kısacası Genelkurmay’ın bir türlü adını söyleyemediği bir* “merkez”,* Türkiye’de açıkça bir casusluk ve yıkıcılık faaliyeti yürütmektedir.


*TARAF’IN SON YAYINI*
İşte Taraf gazetesinin son yayını, bu gerçeği bütün çıplaklığı ile bir kez daha gözler önüne serdi. 

TSK’nın elinde bulunan, vatan savunmasına ilişkin her türlü sır ele geçirilmekte, şu anda Türkiye’nin milli güçlerine yönelik olarak yürütülen* “asimetrik psikolojik savaşa”* uygun olarak üzerinde, gerekli ekleme ve çıkarmalar yapıldıktan sonra piyasaya sürülmektedir.

2003 yılında Birinci Ordu Karargahı’nda yapılan, olağanüstü bir durumda ülke güvenliğine ilişkin olarak ne yapılacağı konusunda 129 kadar subayın katıldığı bir toplantıdaki sunumlar ve konuşmaların ele geçirilip yayınlanmasının casusluk faaliyeti dışında bir açıklaması olamaz. 

Ayrıca şu gerçeği tespit edebilmek için çok zeki olmak gerekmiyor.

TSK’nın ele geçirilen sırları, ortalığa dökülenler ile sınırlı değildir.

*“Asimetrik psikolojik savaş”* için kullanılanlardan bilgimiz olmakta, diğerleri ise ilgili yerlere gönderilmektedir. 

Gelecekte bu ülkeye karşı kullanılmak üzere…


*İTİRAF*
Cengiz üandar, 23 Ocak tarihli makalesinde sözümona *“Balyoz darbe planı”* çerçevesinde* “cami bombalamakla görevlendirilen timlerde yer alan askeri personelin”* ad soyad, rütbe ve sicil numaralarının yayınlanmasının, bu bilgilerin uydurma olmadığının kanıtı olduğunu söylüyor.

Doğrudur.

Askeri Personele ilişkin olarak verilen kişisel bilgiler gerçektir. Kişisel bilgiler doğru, cami bombalama ise* “merkez”*in uydurması.

Peki kişisel bilgilere kim ulaşmıştır ve bu yapılan faaliyetin adı nedir?

*“Merdi Kıpti, yiğitliğini anlatırken hırsızlığını söylermiş.”* Cengiz üandar itiraf etmektedir.

*“Bir subay elden getirdi”, “Tanıdığım bir emekli General anlattı”* masallarını yutan andavallı bu memlekette var mıdır acaba?


*“BüYüK MüTTEFİK”*
şimdi Genelkurmay’ın bir türlü adını söyleyemediği ve söylemediği için de tedbirini alamadığı casusluk faaliyetini kimlerin nasıl yaptığını açıklayalım:

Casusluk faaliyetini yürüten *“merkez”, “Büyük müttefik”* Amerika’dır.

İspat için çaba göstermeye gerek yok, TSK’yı hedef alan Ergenekon Tertibini desteklediklerini her fırsatta bizzat kendileri söylemektedirler.

Amerika oyunu açık oynamaktadır. üünkü zamanı yoktur ve bir an önce sonuca ulaşmak zorundadır.

Bir yandan Irak’ın kuzeyine yığınak yapıp ve buradaki kukla oluşumu Türkiye’ye kabul ettirirken, öte yandan Güneydoğu’nun ayrı bir statüye kavuşturulmasına yönelik *“açılım”* politikalarını dayatıyor.

Bütün bu gelişmelere engel olabilecek kuvvetlere karşı ise Ergenekon tertibi sahneleniyor.

Casusluk faaliyeti; uzun vadeli hedeflerin yanı sıra, halihazırda yürütülen *“Ergenekon operasyonu”* için gerekli bilgilerin elde edilmesi için yapılıyor.


*İşBİRLİKüİ*
Ve işbaşındaki iktidar, bu casusluk ve yıkıcılık faaliyetinde Amerika ile işbirliği halindedir.

Bu amaçla TSK içinde de faaliyet yürüten bir gizli örgüt oluşturulmuştur. Aydınlık Dergisi, bu amaçla görev teklif edilenlerin telefon konuşmalarını yayınladı.

TBMM’ye yürüyüş mesafesinde ve Amerikan ODC görevlilerinin de doğrudan görev yaptığı merkezin faaliyeti 2003 yılından beri sır değil.

Ordu’ya yönelik her operasyonda başta Başbakan olmak üzere iktidar yetkililerin oynadığı rol gözler önünde.

Stratejik çıkarları sizinle taban taban zıt bir ülke, *“stratejik müttefik”* payesini taşıyorsa ve iktidarda, varlığını ve geleceğini bu ülke birleştirmiş bir iktidar varsa her türlü casusluk faaliyeti yapılır.

Bu durumda *“soruşturmanın sonucunda gerçek ortaya çıkacaktır”* türünden yapılan açıklamaların, kendinizi ve halkınızı kandırmanın dışında bir kıymeti harbiyesi yoktur.

O *“soruşturmanın sonucunu”* bekleyen yok çünkü!

Casusluk ve yıkıcılık yapan kuvvet, siz soruşturmanın sonucunu beklerken kendi planlarını uygulamaya devam etmektedir.


*[email protected]*

----------


## bozok

*'Savcılar polisin esiri durumunda'* 

*22 Ocak 2010 / ip.org.tr*



*EMCET OLCAYTU'DAN TARİHİ HUKUK DERSİ*

İkinci* ''Ergenekon''* davasının tutuklu sanıklarından İşçi Partisi Merkez Disiplin Kurulu üyesi, Aydınlık Dergisi yazarı ve Ulusal Kanal Hukuk Danışmanı *Emcet Olcaytu*,_ ''İddianameye baktığımda, delil diye ortaya konulan belgeyle, terör örgütü üyeliği arasında bir nedensellik bağı kuramıyorum. İddianamedeki bütün suçlamaları reddediyorum''_ dedi.


İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada savunmasını yapan Olcaytu, savunmasına başlamadan önce Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün'ün Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu'nun (CMK) duruşmanın başlamasına ilişkin bölümlerin yer aldığı 191. maddesini hatırlattığını belirterek, kendisinin de aynı maddeyi savcılara hatırlatmak istediğini söyledi.


Olcaytu, iddianamenin okunmasının ardından 3-4 ay geçtikten sonra savunmasını yapma sırasının kendisine geldiğini ifade ederek, savcıların çapraz sorgu sırasında da keyfi bir şekilde sorular yönelttiklerini kaydetti.


*''Savcılık soruşturma safhasında adeta CMK'nın ihlal edilecek hiçbir yerini bırakmadı''* diyen Olcaytu, gözaltına alınması ve evinin aranması sırasında hukuksuzluklar yaşandığını öne sürdü.


Olcaytu, evine gelen polislerin kimliklerini ibraz etmemelerine rağmen tutanak tutulurken kimliklerini gösterdiklerini belirtmelerine itiraz ettiğini söyleyerek, _''Polis olduklarından bir şüphem yok. Tutanak tutulurken çok kolay yalan söyleyebiliyorlar. 'Polis olduğunuza dair herhangi bir belge göstermediniz' dedim. Bilgisayarımın hard diskini alıyorlardı. 'Kopyasını alın' diye de itiraz ettim''_ şeklinde konuştu.


Arama sırasında madde ve içerik belirterek polislere yaptığı itirazların sürmesi üzerine bir polisin kendisine argo bir tabir kullanarak cevap verdiğini belirten Olcaytu, gözaltına alındığında da kelepçe takılarak, biraz sürükler şekilde polis aracına bindirildiğini iddia etti.


Yine toplanan delillerin de bir çuvala konularak ağzının mühürlenmediğini, koliye konularak bantlandığını öne süren Olcaytu, *''Delillerin toplanması, arama ve inceleme sırasında en az 15-20 tane CMK maddesi ihlal edildi''* şeklinde konuştu.


Olcaytu, 6 aylık süre içerisinde telefon dinlemeleri sonucu 1697 konuşmasından 12 tanesinin iddianameye konulduğunu ifade ederek, soruşturmanın da savcılar tarafından değil, polislerce yürütüldüğünü ileri sürdü.



*-''NE ZAMAN BU üRGüTE GİRMİşİM?''-*

*''Polislerin hazırladığı sorular olmasa savcıların 5 tane bile soru soramayacağını''* öne süren Olcaytu, *''Savcıların polisin esiri durumunda olduğunu''* savundu.


Olcaytu, kovuşturma aşamasında da CKM'nın ihlalinin devam ettiğini, adil yargılanma kuralının uygulanmadığını savundu.


İddianamede suç tarihi olarak gözaltına alınma tarihinin belirtildiğini iddia eden Olcaytu, _''Suçun sona erdiği tarih belli. Peki ben ne zaman bu örgüte girmişim? İlkokula başladığımda mı, doğduğumda mı, 18, 35 yaşında mı? Hangi eylem nedeniyle örgüt mensubu olduğumun belirtilmesi lazım''_ dedi.


Olcaytu, savcıların kendi aleyhlerinde delil toplamaya zorladıklarını ve CMK'nın 191. maddenin hiçe sayıldığını ileri sürerek,_ ''Savcılar kendi işlerini bilmiyor. Sorgunun çerçevesini paramparça etmişler. Bunlara hakkı yok. Mesleğini inkar etmeyi anladık da yasayı nasıl inkar ediyorlar? Biz bu kadar ne yapmışız da özgürlüklerimiz elimizden alınarak böyle bir muameleye tabi oluyoruz? Biz niçin bu kadar işleme maruz kaldık? Hiç olmayacak gerekçelerle özgürlüğümüzden mahrum durumdayız''_ şeklinde konuştu.


İddianamede kendisiyle ilgili 6 sayfalık bir bölüm olduğunu, 42 sayfalık polis ifadesinin 12 satırda özetlendiğini ifade eden Olcaytu,* ''Bu polis ifadesinin ne kadar boş sorularla olduğunu gösterir''* dedi.


Telefon dinleme, arama ve gözaltı işlemleri öncesinde savcının ve polisin elinde hiçbir delilin olmadığının iddianameden belli olduğunu anlatan Olcaytu, kendisi hakkında neden *''makul şüphenin''* doğduğunun belli olmadığını söyledi.


Olcaytu, iddianameye göre örgüt bağının telefon konuşmalarına dayandırıldığını dile getirerek, yine iddianamede her an takip edilmek endişesiyle yaşadıklarının yer aldığını belirtti.


Doğu Perinçek ve Tuğrul adlı bir kişiyle yaptığı telefon konuşmasının ses kaydını mahkeme heyetine dinleten Olcaytu, endişeli oldukları yönündeki iddiaların bu konuşmalara bakıldığında doğru olmadığını kaydetti.


Olcaytu,_ ''O tarihte biz Ergenekon nedir onu arıyoruz. Mensubu olduğumuz iddia edilen örgütle ilgili dokümanları arıyoruz. Benim hakkımda yer verilen 'lobi belgesi nedir?' diye arıyoruz, Aksiyon Dergisinde buluyoruz. Biz ceza hukuku genel ilkeler dersini okuduğumuz zaman her suçun bir maddi bir de manevi fiili oluşacağını öğrenmiştik. Ayrıca bir de nedensellik bağı vardır. Ben herhangi bir eylemde bulunmuşsam bu eylemle doğan sonuç arasında bir neden yoksa ben suçtan sorumlu tutulamam. İddianameye baktığımda, delil diye ortaya konulan belge ile terör örgütü üyeliği arasında bir nedensellik bağı kuramıyorum. İddianamedeki bütün suçlamaları reddediyorum''_ diyerek savunmasını tamamladı.



*üAPRAZ SORGU*

2. Ergenekon davasının bugünkü duruşmasında Hukuk danışmanımız Emcet Olcaytu’nun çapraz sorgusuna devam edildi. Sorular üzerine Hrant Dink cinayeti üzerine yaptığı haberleri ayrıntılarıyla anlatan Olcaytu, cinayetin BOP Eşbaşkanlığı tarafından işlendiğini anlatan şemayı da açıkladı. 


2. Ergenekon davasının 35’inci duruşmasında Ulusal Kanal Hukuk danışmanı Emcet Olcaytu’nun çapraz sorgusuna mahkeme heyeri üyelerinin sorularıyla devam edildi.


Olcaytu’ya, Aydınlık Dergisinde yayımlanan Dink cinayetiyle ilgili haberleri ve bilgisayarında bulunduğu iddia edilen e-postalarla ilgili sorular yöneltildi. Mahkeme heyeti üyesi Hasan Hüseyin üzese, Dink cinayetinin ardından Aydınlık’ta yayımlanan cinayet şemasını sordu.


Emcet Olcaytu, şemanın en altında bulunan Ogün Samast’ın Yasin Hayal’le, Yasin Hayal’in de Erhan Tuncel’le bağlantlı olduğunu belirtti. Erhan Tuncel’in yardımcı istihbarat elemanı olduğunu hatırlatan Olcaytu, Tuncel'in Ramazan Akyürek’in elemanı olduğunun altını çizdi. Olcaytu, Akyürek’in Başbakanlık Müsteşarı ümer Dinçer bağlantısının devletin resmi belgeleriyle sabit olduğunu, şemanın en üstünde Tayyip Erdoğan’ın bulunduğunu ifade etti.


*"Bu bir gladyo eylemidir. Tayyip Erdoğan’ın yanına başbakan değil, BOP eşbaşkanı yazdık. Buna bir itiraz gelmedi. Zaten Erdoğan kendisi bu görevini 33 kez itiraf etmiştir."*


Emcet Olcaytu, hakim üzese’nin Ramazan Akyürek- Dink cinayeti bağlantısını neye dayandırıyorsunuz sorusunu, *“Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu raporlarında açıkça yazıldı”* şeklinde yanıtladı.


Emcet Olcaytu, Ogün Samast AGOS gazetesine gittiğinde Hrant Dink’in orda olmadığını söylediklerini, ancak Yasin Hayal’in *“birazdan gelecek, bekle”* dediğini anlattı


_"Daha sonra Hrant Dink’e bir telefon geliyor. Dink acele bir şekilde bankaya gidiyor. Bu sırada Hrant Dink’i bekleyen Ogün Samast cinayeti işliyor. Bunu AGOS Gazetesi’nin sahibi Habertürk Televizyonunda açıkladı. Peki Hrant Dink’i arayan kişi kimdi. Ogün Samast Hrant Dink’in gideceği yönü nereden biliyordu da, onun yolu üstünde bekledi. Bunlar araştırılması gereken konular."_


Mahkeme heyeti üyesi Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu, Tuncay Güney’in anlatımları için bir telefon görüşmesinde neden* “ikinci Sami Demirkıran olayı”* nitelemesi yaptığını sordu. Olcaytu soruyu şöyle yanıtladı:


_"Sami Demirkıran, 1999 yılında İşçi Partisi ve Doğu Perinçek aleyhinde ifade veren bir kişidir. Sahte belgelerle tertip kurmuş, Doğu Perinçek hakkında açılan davadan bilirkişi raporlarıyla aklanmıştır. Tuncay Güney de bu şekilde yalan ve iftiralarla ortaya çıkmıştır. Bu yüzden olayı “ikinci Sami Demirkıran” olayı diye niteliyorum."_


Emcet Olcaytu’ya ayrıca İşçi Partisi, Ulusal Starteji Merkezi gibi kurumlardaki görevleri soruldu. üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu Olcaytu’ya Doğu Perinçek, Erol Bilbilik'i tanıyıp tanımadığını sordu. Olcaytu’ya gelen e-postalar da sorguda ele alındı.



...

----------


## bozok

*Düşmanın Adını Söyleyemeyince…*



*Bülent Esinoğlu*
*İlk Kurşun Gzt.*
*27 Ocak 2010*


Genelkurmay Başkanı Sn. Başbuğ bugün son gelişmeler ışığında bazı açıklamalarda bulundu.

Asimetrik Savaş karşısında çaresiz kaldıkları hususları, üstü kapalı bir şekilde anlatmaya ve Ordunun itibarını korumaya çalıştı.

Taktik ve teknik hususlar üzerinde durdu. Kızgındı. Sabırlarının bir sınırı olduğunu beyan etti.

Peki, komuta kademesi kendisine karşı yapılan saldırılar karşısında neden çaresiz?

Ellerinde dünyanın sayılı ordusu olduğunu söyleye geliyorlar. Elbette bu çok doğrudur. Bu kadar güce rağmen, bu saldırılara neden yetersiz kalıyorlar?

Strateji kitaplarında kazanılan ve kaybedilen savaşların nedenleri anlatılır. İşte malzeme eksikti, mühimmat yoktu, asker yorgundu v.s. diye…

Tabi savaşlarda bu saydıklarım da önemlidir. Ancak, bir husus var ki, bu hepsinden daha önemlidir.


*Yığınakta yapılan hata.*

Tarih kitapları *“yığınakta yapılan hatanın taktik manevralar ile kazanılamayacağını “* söyler.

Peki, yığınakta yapılan hata nedir? Savaş Hanya’da sürerken sen Konya’dasın demektir.

Peki bizim milli kuvvetlerin yığınaktaki hatası nerededir? Avrupa Birliği ve ABD yanında yer almaktır. Batı sizinle savaşıyor. Siz onunla birlikteyiz diyorsunuz. NATO’nun içinde olmak böyle bir şey. Avrupa Birliğine tam üyeliği destekliyoruz demek böyle bir şey…

Peki, içerde irtica, feodal ağalar ve belli sermaye gurupları ile birleşip Türk Ordusu ile savaşan kim? Amerika, Avrupa.

Düşmanın adını koymadan (yığınakta hata) bu düşman ile nasıl savaşacaksın?

İşte ordunun açmazı burasıdır.

Türk Halkının açmazı da burasıdır.* Hem %85 Amerikan karşıtlığı olacak, hem de Amerikancı İslam’a oy vereceksin.*

Düşmanın adını koyamayınca, savaşın adı *“Asimetrik Savaş”* oluyor. Yani düşmanı belli olmayan savaş.

Bir savaş var da taraflar tanımlanmamış. Böyle bir savaş olur mu?

Aslında taraflar çok açık ve ortadadır. Bir tarafta Amerikan emperyalizminin gizli örgütleri, öte tarafta Türk Halkı ve onun ordusu.

Bu savaşın adının bir an önce konulması hayati önemdedir. Yoksa yel değirmenleri ile savaşan Don Kişotlara döneriz.

Başbuğ “darbe iddialarının orduya karşı bir provokasyon olduğunun farkındadır. 

Genelkurmay Başkanımızın zorluklarını çok iyi anlıyorum. Provokasyonlar karşısında çok zor durumda. üünkü iyi modellenmiş silahsız bir provokasyon, doğrudan silahlı müdahaleden etkilidir.

ün yargı imalatının ham maddesidir.

Tüm darbelerin arkasındaki Amerika, bugün o yaptırdığı darbeleri Orduya karşı koz olarak kullanıyor.

Emperyalizmi görmeyen tüm stratejiler yanlıştır. Emperyalizmi dost gibi görmek vahametin kendisidir.

...

----------


## bozok

*Danıştay saldırısıyla ilgili şok iddia:*

*29.01.2010 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

 

*Danıştay saldırısıyla ilgili şok iddia: Yıldırım baskına katılmadı*

Danıştay ve Cumhuriyet gazetesine yönelik saldırılara ilişkin dava ile birleştirilen birinci ümraniye davasının 132. duruşmasında avukat Murat Eken, Danıştay saldırısına iştirak eden kişinin müvekkili Osman Yıldırım değil, Urfa’dan gelen Osman M. isimli bir kişi olduğunu iddia etti. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Cezaevinde görülen dünkü duruşmada savunma yapan Eken, saldırıdan bir gün önce Urfa’dan Osman M. isimli bir kişinin Ankara’ya Alparslan Arslan’ın yanına gittiğini öne sürdü. Eken, _“Eğer Danıştay saldırısına bir Osman iştirak ettiyse, olsa olsa bu Osman, Osman M. olabilir. Aykut Mete şükre, silahları veren, temin eden kişi. Osman M. ise bizzat Ankara’ya gelerek, sabaha kadar Alparslan’ın yanında olan kişi. Hiç telefon görüşmesi yapmadan otele geliyor. Ancak otelde başkalarıyla telefonda konuşuyor. Olaydan sonra da Ankara’dan uzaklaşıyor. Olaya iştirak etmiş ve uzaklaşmış. Her bombalama olayından sonra Süleyman Esen, Osman M.’yi arıyor. Niye arıyor? Alparslan Arslan’ın etrafındaki kişilere bakıldığında hepsinin suça karıştığı görülüyor. Alparslan Arslan’a, Osman M.’yi sorduğumda rahatsız oldu”_ şeklinde konuştu. 


*Haber:* Salim YAVAşOğLU

...

----------


## bozok

*şerbetlendik!*


*Necati Doğru* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*29.01.2010*





Vurulan, savrulan, balyoz gibi kalkıp, balyoz gibi kafamıza, beynimize, benliğimize, vatandaşlığımıza, insanlığımıza inen net saldırı var.

şerbetlendik.

Bu da gelir.

Bu da geçer.

Aldırma havası...

Askeri savcılar neyi bekliyor? 

Niçin harekete geçmiyor? 

10 gün doluyor, *“Balyoz”* adını verdikleri ve *“Al yayınla”* da *“işlenecek cinayeti halk görsün, seçimlerde Tayyip Erdoğan’a biraz daha fazla sarılsın”* diye sızdırdıkları plan, gerçekte *“bir harp oyunu mudur?”* yoksa *“seçimle gelmiş iktidarın başına inecek askeri bir yumruk”* mudur?

Netleşmedi.

Evet, darbe planı diyenler.

Hayır! Harp oyunu diyenler.

Gerçeği, kirletilmemiş, saptırılmamış, tersine çevirilmemiş, yarısı kapatılmamış gerçeği yani diyorum ki, *“sadece yalın gerçeği”* nasıl öğreneceğiz?

Darbe planı yapmış.

Hazırlığı tamam.

Her an düğmeye basar.

Darbeyi başlatır.

Camileri bombalayabilir.

Uçakları düşürebilir.

200 bin kişiyi tutuklar stadyumlara kapatabilir, ülkeyi kana bulayabilir diye en ince ayrıntıları, isim isim, yer yer, kişi kişi, rütbe rütbe yazılan planın yapıldığının iddia edildiği yer Kırkpınar yağlı güreşlerinin yapıldığı çayır değil... Planı hazırladığını iddia edilenler de sivil kişiler değil...



***


Askeri savcılar, okumadınız mı?

*“Balyoz Darbe Planı”* diye yayınladıkları her ne ise; 2003 yılında Birinci Ordu Komutanlığı’nda düşünülmüş, hayal edilmiş, kurgulanmış, iktidar yandaşı kalemlerin ısrarla ve yüzde yüz doğruymuş gibi inatla yazdıklarına göre, bundan o dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı’nın, Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın, Harp Akademileri Komutanı’nın, Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı ile Donanma Komutanı’nın da haberi var!

Doğru mu bu?

Doğruysa korkunç.

Uyduruluyorsa!

Pis bir yalansa!

üamur atılıyorsa!

Daha da korkunç.

Askeri savcılar neyi bekliyor? Balyoz Darbe Planı’nın yapıldığı yer askeri binalar ve planı yapıp, uygulamaya koyacakların da üst rütbeli askerler olduğu iddia edildiğine göre, bunu suç ihbarı kabul edecek olan da herhalde askeri savcılar olmalıdır. Askeri savcılar, bu iddiayı yıldırım hızıyla ele alıp ve hukukun gerektirdiği titizlik ve adaletin şaşmaz tarafsızlığıyla sorgulayarak; *“doğru mu-uydurma mı-gerçek mi-çamur atma mı”* olduğunu bulmalı, halkı aydınlatmalılar.

Doğruysa dava açılır.

Darbeci yakalanır.

Yargılanır, ağır cezayı yer.

Yalansa, bu yalanı uyduranlar saptanır, bulunur, halkın önüne çıkartılır. Halk yalancının yüzüne tükürür. Demokrasi, *“darbeciyi yargılaya yargılaya ve orduya çamur atan yalancının da yüzüne tüküre tüküre”* gelişir güçlenir.


***


Ayrıca *“Balyoz Darbe Planı”*nı bilenler, plandan haberi olanlar 7 yıl neyi beklediler? Niçin beklediler? Bu darbe planlarını 7 yıl sonra bugün getirip *“Camiler bombalanacaktı, uçaklar düşürülecekti, ülke kan gölüne dönecekti”* diye yayına sokanlar kimdir, yüzlerini, isimlerini, cisimlerini, rütbelerini niye saklarlar?

Balyoz Planı doğruysa!

7 yıl içinde bir gün; camiler bombalanır, uçaklar düşer, ülke kanlı kaosa girebilirdi. Masum halk ölebilirdi. Bu plandan haberi olup da 7 yıl bekleyenlerin hiç vicdanı, insanlığı, Allah korkusu yok muydu ki bir savcıya gidip *“Bakın darbecilerin isimleri bu, planları da bu, sayın savcı harekete geç, ülkeyi kana bulayacaklar, önle”* demediler ve 7 yıl bekleyip, tam seçim ortamına girilince götürdüler *“Yayınla”* diye verdiler. 7 yıl içinde gizlediler, üstüne yattılar, söylemediler bugün niçin söylüyorlar demiyorum. Söylesinler ama söyledikleri doğru mu bilelim diyorum.

Askeri savcı neyi bekliyor?

üok kötü şerbetlendik!


...

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON MU? POYRAZKüY Mü?*


*Mehmet Tezkan*
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*29 Ocak 2010*







Tabii ki ikisi de çok önemli.. Ama öncelikler listesi yapsak birinciliği kim kapar?

Ergenekon mu?

Poyrazköy mü?

Tartışmasız Poyrazköy..

Niye mi?

Suçlamalar da suçlananlar da çok büyük.. 

Poyrazköy iddianamesi sadece toprağa gömülü silahlarla sınırlı değil.. O silahlarla suikastlar yapacakları, bombalı saldırı düzenleyecekleri, azınlıklara yönelecekleri, müzede bomba patlatarak küçük çocukları öldürmeyi planladıkları iddia ediliyor..

Dehşet..

Akla şu gelebilir.. Ergenekon’daki iddialar da benzer değil mi, ne farkı var?

Fark şu..

Poyraz’ın 17 sanığından 15’i muvazzaf.. 12’si halen görevinin başında.. Emrindeki askerlere, silahlara hükmediyorlar.. Her sabah kalkıp birliklerine gidiyorlar.. 

Suçlananlardan biri general, yedisi albay..

Az buz değil.. 15 yıl hapisleri isteniyor.. 

* * *

Siz hiç böyle bir davaya şahit oldunuz mu? 

Kimilerinin *‘Denizci Albaylar Cuntası’* dediği örgüt yargı önüne çıkacak.. Hem de sivil yargıya..

* * *

İddianame iyi ki sivil yargıda kaldı.. Askeri yargıya gitseydi şaibe bitmezdi.. üstüne gizlilik perdesi çekilirdi..

İyi oldu.. İddianameyi gördük.. Mahkeme medyaya yani halka açık olacak. Savunmaları da göreceğiz.. şeffaf bir yargı olacak!

* * *

Karar ne olursa olsun bu davayla her konuda bir ilki yaşayacağız..


...

----------


## bozok

*TARAF’A KİM TUZAK KURUYOR?*



28.01.2010 

Taraf gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni *Ahmet Altan* bugün tuhaf bir şey yazdı. şey diyoruz çünkü yazının ne önü, ne arkası, ne de sonucu var. Altan’ın acayip yazısı aynen şöyle:

_“Tuhaf bir ülkede yaşadığımız için her şey biraz tuhaflaşıyor. Bize bir tuzak kurulduğunu haber aldık, elimizde belge olmadığı için bunun ne olduğunu söyleyemiyoruz. Onun için önce “şubemiz yoktur” türünden tuhaf bir açıklama yapmalıyım. Bütün savcılara buradan duyuruyoruz, “hiçbir yayın organına Balyoz Darbe Planı’nın dış tehdit bölümleriyle ilgili belge ve bilgi vermedik. Böyle bir haber yayınlanırsa o haberin kaynağı Taraf değildir. O haber onlara başka yerden gelmiştir.”_

Ne demek şimdi bu?

- *“Bize bir tuzak kurulduğunu haber aldık.”*

Tuzağı ya da tuzak iddiasını neden haber yapmadınız?

- *“üünkü elimizde belge yok.”*

Tuzağın belgesi mi olur? Yoksa bu iş gerçekleşmeyen darbeler için binlerce sayfalık darbe planı hazırlayan askerlerin meselesine benziyor? Hani askerler yapacakları, yapmayı istedikleri her şeyi tüm detaylarıyla kağıda döküyor ya…

*- "Bütün savcılara buradan duyuruyoruz..”*

Neyi duyuruyorsunuz? *“Hiçbir yayın organına Balyoz Darbe Planı’nın dış tehdit bölümleriyle ilgili belge ve bilgi vermedik.”* 

Savcılardan buna ne?

Ayrıca ne demek Savcılara duyuruda bulunmak? üstünüze vazife mi? Yoksa Taraf Savcı yardımcısı rolü mü oynuyor?

Başka seçenekler de var…

Balyoz Planı’nın dış tehditle ilgili bölümlerinin varlığından haberdar mısınız? Yoksa imal edilmiş yeni belgeler var da, bu bilgiye mi ulaştınız?

Arayıp sormadığınız halde size *“alın size haber”* diye belge ve/veya belge görüntülü kağıtlar getiren kişiler – ki biz normalde bunlara haber kaynağı derdik – başka bir gazete ile çalışmaya mı karar verdi acaba?

Bunun neresi tuzak? Adını neden tuzak koydunuz?

- *“Böyle bir haber yayınlanırsa o haberin kaynağı Taraf değildir.”* 

Siz haber kaynağı mısınız? Yoksa kaynaklardan bilgiler alıp haber yayını yapan bir gazete mi?

Diyelim ki bir gazete Balyoz’un dış tehdit bölümlerini yayınladı. Size ne?

Taraf’ın Balyoz haberi boşa mı düşecek? Ne alakası var; Taraf’ın iddiaları iç tehditle ilgili, sözkonusu olan ise dış tehditle ilgili bilgiler. 

Ayrıca bu haber yayınlanırsa neden Taraf vermiştir diye düşünelim? Bu işlerin tekeli Taraf mı? Yoksa birileri at değiştirmeye karar verdi de buna mı sinirleniyorsunuz…

- *“O haber onlara başka yerden gelmiştir.”*

Başka yer neresi?

Ergenekon savcıları mı, Ergenekon polisleri mi? Yoksa başka birileri mi?

*(Bu sorular şunun için önemli. Balyoz iddiasına ilişkin belgeler ya da belli bölümleri emekli Albay Levent Göktaş’ın ofisinde ele geçirilen ya da ele geçirildiği iddia edilen 51 nolu dvd’de de yer alıyor. Buna rağmen Taraf, Balyoz belge ve bilgilerini götürüp Ergenekon savcılarına teslim etmişti. Tereciye tere satar gibi bir iş…)* 

Hakikaten burası tuhaf bir ülke. Belki de ülke tuhaf değil de birileri tuhaf hale getiriyor. Kendine gazeteci diyenlerde giderek tuhaflaşıyor.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*üRGüT YOK, üYELERİ VAR*



29.01.2010 

Radikal yazarı *Mehmet Ali Kışlalı* bugünkü yazısında, Amerikalı hukukçu *Lis Edge*’nin, İngiliz gazeteci Gareth Jenkins’in hazırladığı kapsamlı Ergenekon raporundan çıkardığı notlara yer verdi. Notlarda, *“Mevcudiyeti ispatlanmamış Ergenekon diye bir örgüte üyelik suçlaması kabul edilemez”* deniyor.

*Mehmet Ali Kışlalı “Yabancı gözüyle Ergenekon” başlıklı yazısında yer alan notlar şöyle: 
*
"Türkiye’de uzun süre yaşamış, ülkeyi tanıyan bir Amerikalı hukukçu avukat; Lisa Edge kısa süre önce Türkiye’yi ziyaret etti. İngiliz gazeteci Jenkins’in uluslararası bir kuruluş adına hazırladığı, binlerce sayfalık Ergenekon adı verilen davaların iddianamesini okuyarak yazdığı ayrıntılı raporu okudu. Kendisinden Türkiye’nin aylardır gündemini işgal ettiği *‘Ergenekon’* adı verilen tahkikat hakkında, incelediği rapora da dayanarak, dış dünyada da çeşitli yönlerden tartışma yaratan konu hakkında, bu köşede yayımlanmak üzere değerlendirmeler yapmasını istedik. İşte inceleme sonrası ortaya çıkan not. 

****
*
“Dikkatimi çeken önemli bir husus Zaman gazetesinin, doğrulanmamış söylentileri askerin itibarını kırmak için kullanmış olmasıdır. Zaman sürekli olarak askerin hükümeti düşürmek için toplumda kargaşa çıkarmaya çalıştığını öne sürmüştür. Bu da iddianamede yer alıyor. Amiral ürnek’e karşı kullanılan, hatıraları olduğu öne sürülen kalkışma notlarında belirtiliyor. Oysa bunlar ürnek’in asla kabul etmediği hususlardır. Türk Genel Kurmayı (TGK) ise bunların İslamcı örgüt ile ilgisi olan biri tarafından ele geçirildiğini ve tahrif edildiğini düşünmüştü. Jenkins incelemesi; AKP laikliği ciddi şekilde yok etme girişimlerinde bulunmadıkça, çeşitli tahriklere karşın, askerin harekete geçmeyeceği kanısını genelde vurgulamaktadır. Buna katılmak olasıdır.

Binlerce sayfalık iddianameleri ve ilişikteki delilleri tamamen okuduktan sonra, çok iyi Türkçe bildiği anlaşılan Jenkins, Ergenekon diye bir örgütün mevcut olmadığı neticesine varıyor. İddianamede ifadelerine yer verilen sanıklardan kimse aksine görüş ifade etmiyor. Jenkins sabahın çok erken saatlerinde tutukluların evlerine yapılan polis baskınlarını haklı kılacak sebep görmediğini ifade ediyor. Tabiatıyla mevcudiyeti ispatlanmamış bir örgüte üyeliğin suç sayılması da kabul edilemiyor.

Binlerce sayfa tutan iddianamelerin yoğunluğu ve bunların ekleri olan kanıtlar dikkate alındığında geniş bir okur kitlesine ulaşmadıkları, incelenmedikleri varsayılıyor. 

ürneğin Prof. Alemdaroğlu ile ilgili suçlama tek bir cümleden ibaret. Ama konuyla ilgili hiçbir bilginin verilmediği, sekiz sayfalık bir bölüm oluşturmuş.

Jenkins’in son derece titizlikle hazırlanmış olan Ergenekon tahkikatıyla ilgili raporu incelendiğinde AKP ve yandaşı medyanın bu tahkikatı askerleri ve muhalefeti susturmaya, itibarsız kılmaya yönelik amaç için kullandığı anlaşılıyor.

Belki tahkikat Türkiye’nin derin devlet operasyonlarını temizlemeye yönelik samimi bir çalışma olarak başladı; ama kuşkusuz savcılar AKP yandaşı medyanın yardımıyla Ergenekon tahkikatını iktidardaki hükümeti eleştiren, ona karşı olan herkese ve her örgüte karşı tam saldırıya dönüştürdü.

Tüm tutuklular ve sanıklar; Zaman gazetesinin *‘hükümeti düşürmeye yönelik gizli faaliyetlerin odağı olan’* diye tanımladığı Ergenekon üyesi olmakla suçlandırıldılar.

Savcılar hedeflerindeki grup içine suç sayabilecekleri kimi faaliyetleri de katarak tutuklama kararları alırken, ortak kaynak olarak AKP‘ye muhalefet edenlerle laikliği savunanların yaklaşımlarını kullandılar. 

şu aşamada suçlamaları ispatlayacağı düşünülen, ilk iddianamenin delili; Tuncay Güney isimli olup halen Kanada’da yaşayan bir adamın evine yapılan baskında ele geçirilen kayıtlar. üeşitli konularda yalan söylediği anlaşılan Güney bunları cinsel ilişkide bulunduğu birinden çaldığını kabul etti. Bu delil diye sunulacak şeylerin mahkemece kabul edilemeyecek şeyler olduğu düşünülüyor.

Bu medyaya sızdırılan hususlar incelendiğinde ve olaylar dikkate alındığında, bunların hukuken desteklenemeyecek unsurlar içerdiği görülüyor. Ama yandaş medya bunlar istediği gibi, etki yapabilir tarzda kullanıp kamuoyunu görece Ergenekon’un gerçek olduğuna inandırma olanağına kavuştu.”

****
*
Jenkins’in iyi hazırlanmış raporunun neticelerle ilgili bölümü, temel noktalarıyla Türkiye’de sürdürülen ‘Ergenekon tahkikatı’yla ilgili dikkate değer, geçerli eleştirileri içeriyor. Bundan dolayı da Batı dünyasında yapılan Ergenekon değerlendirmelerinde dikkate alınan bir ölçüt oluyor."


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*CIA'nın, orduyu bölmeye dayanan iç savaş stratejisi*


*Arslan BULUT*
*YENİüAğ GZT.*
*30 Ocak 2010*






Henry Barkey ve Graham Fuller’in* “ordu içinde bölünmeler”* umuduna dayanan iç savaş stratejisine karşı Türkiye’nin çözümü, Atatürk’ün İstiklal Savaşı’na hazırlanırken, Alevisini Sünnisini ve etnik köken ayırt etmeden bütün milleti, ortak bir hedefte nasıl buluşturduğunu inceleyerek, Atatürk’ün milletin kendine güvenmesini sağlamakta kullandığı yöntemleri uygulamaktır.

Türkiye’nin, Birinci Meclis ruhuna ihtiyacı vardır. Türkiye’nin yeniden* “Birimiz hepimiz için, hepimiz birimiz için”* motivasyonuna ihtiyacı vardır. Türkiye’nin daha fazla sağduyuya ihtiyacı vardır. Bunu sağlayacak olan da medyanın ulusal niteliği zayıfladığı için Milli Güvenlik Kurulu’dur; dolayısıyla Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’dir. Türkiye, Türkiye’yi yönetenler tarafından resmen ve alenen satılıyor ve askerler dahil herkes bunu özelleştirme diye yutuyor. 

Türkiye satıldıktan sonra, sağlanacak olan kimin güvenliği olacaktır? Amerikan ve İngiliz şirketlerinin güvenliği değil mi?

Türk Silahlı Kuvetleri, milli güvenliği tehdit eden bu gidişe MGK’da dur demelidir. Yoksa vebal altında kalırlar. Türkiye’ye yönelik iç savaş senaryolarının tartışıldığı bir ortamda,* ülkenin bütün malvarlığının satılıyor olması* asıl tehdit değil midir? 

Tehdit değerlendirmesi, bunun için yeniden gözden geçirilmelidir. İşte o zaman, bütün çatlak sesler susar ve Türk Milleti yeniden tek vücut olur. Bunlar yapılmasa da, Türk Milleti kendi kaderine sahip çıkacaktır ama, kargaşa yaşamaya lüzum var mı?

* * *

Yukarıdaki satırları 1998 yılında, bugün *“Fatih Camisi’ni bombalayacaklardı”* diye ortaya atılan CIA projesinin orijinali ABD’de tartışıldığı zaman *Sağduyu gazetesinde* yazdım.. O tarihten bugüne, köprülerin altından çok sular aktı. Türkiye’nin malvarlığı tamamen yabancılara satıldı. Sıra orduyu bölmeye geldi. 

17 Ağustos 2005’te *“İrtica diye gürleyenler vatan satılırken niçin sessiz?”* başlıklı yazımda da benzer uyarıları yapmıştım. Fakat aldığım karşılık, *“Devletin askeri kuvvetlerini aşağılamak”* suçundan hakkımda dava açılması oldu. TCK 301/2’den yargılandım. Neyse ki bir yıl sonra beraat ettim. 

* * *

The Times gazetesi, _“İktidar mücadelesi, silahlı kuvvetleri, yüksek profili olan komplocular ile hassas belgeleri sızdıran ve siyasetten uzak bir orduyu isteyen isimsiz askerler olmak üzere ikiye böldü. Bir araştırma şirketi, orduya olan güveninin yüzde 60’lık tarihi bir düşük düzeyde bulunduğunu açıkladı”_ diye yazıyor. 

*Türkcelil.com’*da çıkan bir yazıda, İranlı Mohsen Yazd, _“İran’da da önce halk yiyecek, giyecek gibi ufak yardımlarla mollaların safına çekildi. Açlıkla boğuşan halk bu cehaletin pençesine kolaylıkla düştü ve rejime düşmanlaştı. Humeyni, devrimi yapana kadar hep demokrasi ve özgürlük vaat etti. Bu şekilde birçok sol görüşlü insanları da kendi saflarına çekti. Bu insanlar devrim akabinde ipe giden ilk insanlar oldu._ 

_İran devriminde kargaşa ve kaos ortamında kışlaları basan yobazlar, ellerinde Kur’an ile erleri geçerek, direnen subay ve komutanları katlettiler”_ uyarısında bulunuyor! 

Mohsan Yazd, *“Yüreğim kan ağlayarak İran’da ’O gün’ gelmeden önceki olayların sanki bir tekrarını sinemada izliyor gibi Türkiye’de görüyorum”* diyor ve Türkiye’de kışlaları basacak olanların da emir komuta zinciri içinde hazır bekletildiğini belirtiyor.

...

----------


## bozok

*"Susurluk silahlarının nereden geldiği sorulmadı"* 

**

29.01.2010 / gazeteport.com

_Birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, "Arabanın içinden silahlar çıktı ve arabanın içinde aranan bir kişi Mehmet üzbay vardı. üzbay için 'derin devletin en kıdemli ismi' denildi. Arabada silah bulundurmak suçsa gereken cezayı verselerdi. Silahların üzerinde numaralar vardı, nereden geldiği sorulmadı. Silahları verenler belliydi" dedi._ 

_Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanığı Erhan Timuroğlu: ''Osman Yıldırım, Cumhuriyet gazetesini bombalatmak için müthiş arayış içindeydi. Kendi akrabaları dahil pek çok kişiyi aradı. Mesela adam iş arıyor. Osman Yıldırım diyor ki 'Git Cumhuriyet gazetesini bombala'" diyordu._



*İSTANBUL -* Birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Erhan Timuroğlu, Danıştaya saldırı gerçekleştirileceğinden haberi olmadığını savunarak, *''Danıştay saldırısına katılmadım. Katılsaydım arkasında durur söylerdim, döneklik yapmazdım''* dedi. 


İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada çapraz sorgusu yapılan Timuroğlu, Cumhuriyet savcıları Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel ve Nihat Taşkın'ın sorularını yanıtladı. 

Alparslan Arslan ile bir kooperatif sorununu çözmek üzere Osman Yıldırım vesilesiyle Cumhuriyet gazetesine bomba atılmasından önce tanıştığını anlatan Timuroğlu, *''Alparslan Arslan ile hiçbir şekilde muhabbetim, samimiyetim olmadı. Genelde benim yanımda rahat değildi. Osman ile konuşmak istediğini anladığım durumlarda hep yanlarından ayrıldım. Arslan ile en çok Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin nezaretinde konuştum. Arslan ile Silivri muhabbetleri dışında bir saat konuşmuşluğum yoktur''* diye konuştu. 


Timuroğlu, Alparslan Arslan'ın güvenilir geldiğini, Osman Yıldırım'ın hemşehrisi olduğunu ve saygı duyduğunu ifade ederek, Arslan ile Yıldırım olmadan bir kez bile görüşmediğini söyledi. 


Tekin Irşi'nin ağabeyi vasıtasıyla tanıştığı İsmail Sağır'a kanının kaynadığını, Sağır ile Osman Yıldırım'ı kendisinin tanıştırdığını anlatan Timuroğlu, şöyle devam etti: 


*''Osman Yıldırım, Cumhuriyet gazetesini bombalatmak için müthiş arayış içindeydi. Kendi akrabaları dahil pek çok kişiyi aradı. Mesela adam iş arıyor. Osman Yıldırım diyor ki 'Git Cumhuriyet gazetesini bombala'. Alparslan Arslan'ın Cumhuriyet gazetesinin bombalanması ile ilgili olduğunu ikinci olaydan sonra öğrendim. Bir ve ikinci bombalamada başörtüsü konusu konuşulmadı. Osman Yıldırım, Tekin'e nasıl bomba atılacağını anlattı.''* 


Savcı Pekgüzel'in *''Domuza giydirilen başörtüsü nedeniyle bombaları attık'' şeklinde beyanları olduğunu anımsatması üzerine Timuroğlu, ''Arkadaşlarımı zor duruma düşürmemek için 'Danıştayda Alparslan Arslan'ın yanındaydım' bile derim. Her şeyin doğrusunu burada anlatıyorum''* dedi. 


*''Osman Yıldırım bombaların neden atılacağını söylemedi mi?''* sorusuna Timuroğlu, *''Yıldırım konuşmamıza fırsat bile tanımadı. Yıldırım, Tekin'i şah damarından yakalamış, almış götürmüş, tehdit etmiştir. Tekin'e 'senin biletini kesip, tabuta koyar Kars'a gönderirim' dedi''* yanıtını verdi. 


*''CUMHURİYET GAZETESİNİ SEVMİYORUM''* 
Timuroğlu, ''Cumhuriyet gazetesi ile sorununuz ne?'' sorusu üzerine de ''Ben açıkçası Cumhuriyet gazetesini sevmiyorum. Aslında gazete hakkında bilgi birikimine de sahip değilim ama bu bombalayacağım anlamına da gelmez'' dedi. 


Pekgüzel'in ''Cumhuriyet gazetesini okumadığınız halde neden sevmiyorsunuz?'' sorusuna Timuroğlu, şu yanıtı verdi: 


*''Cumhuriyet gazetesinden haberim yok. Fotomaç, Fanatik ve gazetelerin spor sayfalarını okurum. Cumhuriyet gazetesinin yazarlarını sevmiyorum. Birisi var, NTV'ye çıkıyor, top sakal... Mehmet Barlas ile birlikte... Barlas'ı seviyorum ama top sakalı sevmiyorum. Ali Sirmen'i seviyorum. Gözlüklü Cüneyt'i, Mustafa Balbay'ı, İlhan Selçuk'u, Sabih Kanadoğlu'nu hiç sevmiyorum. Veli Küçük'ü burada sevmeye başladım, Ahmet Necdet Sezer'i severim. Bunlar tabii 'bombaladım' anlamına gelmiyor. Okusaydım da sevmezdim.''* 


Bir başka soru üzerine *''fırsatçı'' diye nitelendirdiği Osman Yıldırım'a bombaları nereden bulduğunu sormadığını anlatan Timuroğlu, ''Bomba bulmak benim işim değil, nereden bulursa bulsun''* dedi. 


*''BİRAZ HAVAM OLSUN DİYE''* 
Timuroğlu, *''Arkadaşlarımı korumak için ve 'biraz havam olsun' diye farklı ifadeler kullanmış olabilirim''* diye konuştu. 


Kendisinin de katıldığı Cumhuriyet gazetesine üçüncü bomba atılması olayında Arslan'ın bombayı bahçeye doğru attığını anlatan Timuroğlu, *''Arkamızdan silah sesleri geldi, Arslan da silahını çıkardı. Tabancanın ne olduğunu görmedim''* dedi.


Savcı Pekgüzel'in emniyet, savcılık ve hakimlik ifadelerinde farklılıklar bulunduğunu belirterek, *''Aklınız başınızda değil miydi?'' diye sorduğu Timuroğlu, eski Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Orhan Karadeniz'i eleştirdi. Timuroğlu, ''Orhan Karadeniz, vampir. İnsanın kanıyla beslenir. Beslendiği et, insan etidir. Siyasi karar verdi. Bizi kurban etti. Kimsenin hakkını vermiyor. Sabih Kanadoğlu olsun, o olsun adaletle hukukla alakaları yok''* diye konuştu. 


Bir başka soru üzerine, Cumhuriyet gazetesine bomba attıktan sonra camiye gidip öğle namazı kıldıklarını ifade eden Timuroğlu, Savcı Pekgüzel'in *''Vakit namazlarını kılar mısın?''* sorusunu *''Dindar bir insanım ama dinci değilim. Vakit bulduğum sürece cuma namazına giderim, 5 hatim indirdim. Annem de namaz kılar. Annem, bacılarım türbanlıdır, 7 sülalem namazında, niyazında''* yanıtını verdi. 


Osman Yıldırım'ın para içinde yüzeceklerini söylediğini ifade eden Timuroğlu, Alparslan Arslan, Osman Yıldırım, İsmail Sağır ile Ankara'ya gittiklerini anlattı. 


Ankara'da Danıştaya saldırı gerçekleştirileceğinden haberi olmadığını kaydeden Timuroğlu, *''Danıştayın D harfini bile bilmem. Danıştayın tam olarak ne olduğunu öğrenmek için cezaevinde 6 ay geçirdim. D harfini ezberlemem 6 ayımı* aldı'' dedi. 


Osman Yıldırım'ın, Ankara'daki ikinci gün yanlarına gelerek ''Bizimki eylem yaptı, siz İstanbul'a dönün, ben avukatın arabasını kurtaracağım, İstanbul'da buluşuruz'' dediğini anlatan Timuroğlu, *''Danıştay saldırısına katılmadım. Katılsaydım arkasında durur söylerdim, döneklik yapmazdım''* diye konuştu. 


Cumhuriyet Savcısı Nihat Taşkın'ın sorusu üzerine Timuroğlu, *İsmail Sağır ve Tekin Irşi gibi kendisinin de zaman zaman esrar ve kokain kullandığını belirterek, türbana karşı olanlara karşı eylem yapmak üzere bir örgüt kurmadıklarını* savundu. 


*ARSLAN'IN BABASI PARA YATIRDI*
Cumhuriyet gazetesine üçüncü bombanın atılmasına azmettirenin Osman Yıldırım olduğunu kaydeden Timuroğlu, *''Alparslan Arslan'ın babası, cezaevindeyken hesabıma 300 lira yatırdı''* dedi. 


Birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, "Arabanın içinden silahlar çıktı ve arabanın içinde aranan bir kişi Mehmet üzbay vardı. üzbay için 'derin devletin en kıdemli ismi' denildi. Arabada silah bulundurmak suçsa gereken cezayı verselerdi. Silahların üzerinde numaralar vardı, nereden geldiği sorulmadı. Silahları verenler belliydi" dedi. 


*DANIşTAY OLAYINDA KULLANILDIK*
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada çapraz sorgusu yapılan tutuklu sanık Erhan Timuroğlu, Cumhuriyet Savcısı Nihat Taşkın'ın ''İsmail Sağır, 'Danıştay'tan bizi Osman Yıldırım vazgeçirdi' dedi. Bu doğru mudur?'' sorusu üzerine ''Cezaevinde İsmail ve Osman'ın odaları yakındı. Osman, orada İsmail'in aklına girmiş, ikna etmiş olabilir. Biz, Osman'ın kurtulması için her şeyi yaptık, bütün suçları üstlendik" dedi. Teslim olduktan sonra arkadaşlarının televizyondan dinlediği ifadelerine yakın ifadeler kullandığını anlatan Timuroğlu, Ankara'da verdiği ifadelerin tümünü reddettiğini, gerçekleri burada söylediğini kaydetti. 


Timuroğlu, ''Ankara'da arabadaki silahları bilseydim bir tanesi de bende olurdu. Danıştay saldırısından haberim olsaydı, ben de saldırıda olurdum. Neden Ankara'ya birlikte gittik de Alparslan Arslan tek başına yaptı anlamıyorum'' diye konuştu. 


Savcı Taşkın'ın ''Cumhuriyet gazetesine atılan üçüncü bomba nereye düştü? Adam öldürme saiki var mıydı?'' sorusu üzerine Timuroğlu, ''Adam öldürme niyeti olsa Danıştay'a giren adam Cumhuriyet gazetesine giremez mi? Yalan konuşuyorlar'' dedi. 


Cumhuriyet gazetesine bombalı saldırı olayına ilişkin kamera kayıtlarında görüntülerinin bulunduğunu ifade eden Timuroğlu, ''İsmail Sağır'ın kamera kayıtları var. Ogün Samast bir gazeteciyi öldürüyor, aynı gün yakalanıyor. Tekin Irşi, İsmail Sağır ve beni niye yakalamıyorlar? Haliyle insanın aklına bir sürü şey geliyor'' görüşünü dile getirdi. 


Danıştay olayında kandırıldıklarını, kullanıldıklarını savunan Timuroğlu, Osman Yıldırım'ın kendi kendine senaryo yazdığını, kendini kurtarmak için atıp tuttuğunu söyledi. Timuroğlu, ''Koskoca Danıştay ile benim ne işim olabilir? Mesele ve dava bunların. Birilerini koruma, saklama için bizi öne sürdüler. Biz kurbanız'' dedi. 


Savcı Pekgüzel'in ''Burada okunan bazı ifadeleri ilk kez duyduğunuzu dile getirdiniz. Dava dosyasını incelemediniz mi?'' sorusu üzerine Timuroğlu, ''Yazılanlardan pek bir şey anlamıyorum. Dilekçeler iddianamede yok mu?'' dedi. 


Sincan Adliyesinde iki kez ifade verdiğini belirten Timuroğlu, ikinci ifadenin polisler ve savcılar tarafından akşam saatlerinde mesai bitiminde alındığını kaydetti. Timuroğlu, şöyle konuştu: ''İlk ifadede bir polis 'Ergenekon'dan tanıdıkların var mı?' diye sordu. 'Hayır' dedim. Savcı da aynı soruyu sordu, ona da aynı yanıtı verdim. Ankara'da savcılar pek sağlıklı değildi. Sabih Kanadoğlu'na benziyordu. Yüzüne baktıkça bunalıma giriyordum. Bir iki soru sordu. 'Siz bizi vurmaya mı geliyorsunuz buralara?' dedi, orada doğru dürüst beyan vermedim.'' 


Ankara'daki hakimin Alpaslan Arslan'a ilişkin televizyondaki ifadeleri zapta geçirdiğini ileri süren Timuroğlu, Osman Yıldırım'ın da ''zavallı bir çaycı'' olduğunu savundu. 


Tutuklu sanık Kemal Kerinçsiz'in sorusu üzerine Timuroğlu, ''Osman Yıldırım'ın Veli Küçük'ü tanıması için 40 fırın ekmek yemesi lazım. Veli Küçük'ün eylemlerini gerçekleştirmek için Osman'a varana kadar 5-10 milyon kişi sıraya girer'' dedi. 


Osman Yıldırım'ın ''Benimle birlikte Ankara'ya geliyorsunuz, orada herkese hakkı verilecek'' dediğini anlatan Timuroğlu, Danıştay saldırısından sonra ''Keşke gelmeseydik'' diye düşündüğünü söyledi. 


*SANIKLARIN TALEPLERİ ALINDI*
Duruşmada, Erhan Timuroğlu'nun çapraz sorgusuna ara verilerek, sanıkların talepleri alındı. 


Tutuklu sanıklardan İşçi Partisi (İP) Genel Sekreteri Nusret Senem, Poyrazköy iddianamesinde İP ve Genel Başkan Doğu Perinçek hakkında iddialarda bulunulduğunu ifade ederek, ''Bu iddianame değil, iftiranamedir. Psikolojik savaş malzemeleri ile kimse iddianame dolduramaz. Bütün emperyalistler bizden korksun. Bu korkunun ne olduğunu onlara göstereceğiz'' dedi. 


İP Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek, iddianamede yer verilen ve kendisi ile genel başkan yardımcılarının katılarak, Ergenekon temel kararlarının alındığı öne sürülen Bilecik toplantısının yalan olduğunun saptandığını anlattı. İddianamenin eklerinde yer alan bazı telefon kayıtlarının Ergenekon tertibini aydınlatan ve ortaya çıkaran ve Bolu'da gerçekleştirilen toplantıyı anlattığını savunan Perinçek, şunları söyledi: ''14 Nisan 2004'te Bolu'da gerçekleştirilen toplantıda hükümeti temsilen bir yetkili emekli Korgeneral Altay Tokat'ın Türkiye'nin büyük bölgelerinde askeri istihbarat birimi kuracağını söyledi. Birim, yasa dışı yetkilerle donatıldı. Balyoz, Poyrazköy, Kafes, ıslak-kuru imza, ülkenin gelişmesine zarar veren birim olarak tanımlanan Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri hakkında bilgi toplanması kararlaştırıldı. Birime 300-500 milyon örtülü ödenekten kaynak aktarıldı. Böylece Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, MİT;ten ayrı gizli gladyosunu kurmuş oldu. Birimin, 5 tane dinlenilmeyen telefon hattından oluşan gizli iletişim ağı bulunduğu telefon tapelerinde yer alıyor. Tokat telefonda 'bundan sonra gayriresmi iş yapacağız' diyor.'' 


Perinçek, ABD Başkanının düğmeye basmasıyla bu davanın sanıkları olduklarını savunarak, ''Ama biz bu davanın sanıkları değil, Türkiye'nin gerçek sahipleriyiz'' dedi. 


Hakimlerin sorduğu soruların hukukla ilgisi olmadığını, suç tanımına değil, psikolojik savaşın kodlarına göre olduğunu anlatan Perinçek, ''Türk devleti dağılmıştır. Amerika askeriyle işgal etmeden gladyoyla Türkiye'yi denetim altına almıştır. Türk ordusu çürütülmektedir. Acısını yarın göreceğiz. Türkiye içten ve dıştan silahlı tehditle karşı karşıya. Silivri Mahkemesi de TSK'nın zayıflatılmasına hizmet ediyor. Meselemiz Türkiye adına. Muhalefetin gladyosu olmaz. Gladyo tepede, savcı da tertibatın uzantısı'' dedi. 


*''GüKTüRK BAYRAğI üRGüT BAYRAğI MI?''* 
Başka suçtan tutuklu bulunan Semih Tufan Gülaltay, şahsı ile ilişkilendirilmek istenen Türk İntikam Tugayı (TİT) diye bir örgüt bulunmadığına ilişkin kaldırılan Ankara 1. DGM'ye Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğünden gönderilen rapor bulunduğunu ifade etti. Emniyetin raporunda evinde TİT bayrakları bulunduğunun iddia edildiğini anlatan Gülaltay, ''Evimde 3 Göktürk bayrağı bulundu. Göktürk bayrağı, Cumhurbaşkanlığı forsunda bulunan 16 bayraktan biridir. Göktürk bayrağı nasıl örgüt bayrağı olarak adlandırılır. Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğünden bu konunun sorulmasını talep ediyorum'' diye konuştu. 


Osman Yıldırım'ın ifadesi sırasında kendisi hakkında konuştuğunu anlatan Gülaltay, Yıldırım'ı tanımadığını, İstanbul'da Yıldırım gibi 100 bine yakın Kağızmanlı bulunduğunu söyledi. Yıldırım'ın kendini kurtarmak için kendisi hakkında iddialarda bulunduğunu savunan Gülaltay, Danıştay'a eylem yapılmasının da tasvip edeceği bir şey olmadığını kaydetti. 


*''24 AYDIR NEDEN TUTUKLU BULUNDUğUMU ANLAYAMADIM''*
Emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, 26 Ocak itibarıyla 2 yıldır tutuklu bulunduğunu belirterek, ''24 aydır neden tutuklu bulunduğumu anlayamadım. Mahkemeye ve savcıya soruyorum, 'Kuvvetli suç unsuru nedir?' Söyleyin, sorgulayın diyorum onu da söylemiyorlar" dedi. Senelerden beri garip suçlar isnat edildiğini kaydeden Küçük, şöyle konuştu: ''Jitem, Susurluk' dediler, 'Tuncay Güney'i, Osman Yıldırım'ı buldular. Ben gerçeği biliyorum. Ben Türk milliyetçisiyim. Atatürk'ün izindeyim. 'Vatanı parçalamaya kimsenin gücü yetmez' dediğim için buradayım. Ama artık bana bir şey deyin. 'JİTEM' dediler. Nedir bu JİTEM. Ben Jandarma İstihbarat Gruplar Komutanlığı yaptım, amatör çalışmadım, profesyonel çalıştım. Devletin maaşlı elemanıydım. Devlet görev veriyordu, yapıyordum. Varsa dönemimle ilgili suç ispatlayayım. Jandarma Genel Komutanlığından 'JİTEM nedir' diye soruldu. 'JİTEM diye bir kuruluş yok' yanıtı geldi. Türkiye'de bankaların istihbarat şubesi var. Ama ülkenin yüzde 92'sinde emniyet ve asayişi sağlayan Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı'nın istihbarat teşkilatını hazmedemediler.'' 


Veli Küçük, kendisinin Susurluk'un tam göbeğinde olduğunun iddia edildiğini ifade ederek, Susurluk kazası hakkında bilgi verdi. Küçük, şöyle devam etti: ''Olaya el konuldu. Arabanın içinden silahlar çıktı ve arabanın içinde aranan bir kişi Mehmet üzbay vardı. üzbay için 'derin devletin en kıdemli ismi' denildi. Arabada silah bulundurmak suçsa gereken cezayı verselerdi. Silahların üzerinde numaralar vardı, nereden geldiği sorulmadı. Silahları verenler belliydi. Kazanın ardından Sami Hoştan aradı ve kaza hakkında bilgi verdi. 'Sedat kötü durumda' dedi. Arabada bulunan emniyet müdürü Hüseyin Kocadağ'ın doğuda terörle mücadelede ayağının değmediği taş kalmadı. Beraber çalıştık, can ciğer kardeşimdir. Sedat Bucak aşiret lideridir. Bucak aşireti PKK'yı Urfa'ya sokmadı. PKK Urfa'ya girseydi, İzmir, Burdur elden çıkmıştı. Hoştan, kazayı bildirmeseydi darılırdım.'' 


Kazanın ardından dönemin Balıkesir Emniyet Müdürü ile telefonda konuştuğunu belirten Küçük, ''Sedat'ı hastaneye yetiştirin'' dediğini anlattı. Emniyet Müdürü'ne 'Mehmet üzbay, Mehmet üzbay olmayabilir, dikkat et'' dediğini ifade eden Küçük, ''üünkü Perinçek, iki ay önce Mehmet üzbay'ın Abdullah üatlı olduğunu TBMM Başkanlığına bildirmişti. 'üzerinde sahte kimlik var' dediler. Devletin verdiği sahte kimlik, pasaport olmaz. Neden bu incelenmedi? Ama ben Susurluk'un merkezinde hala yargılanıyorum, bu ayıptır''diye konuştu. 


Veli Küçük, Ergenekon'un ''Türk'ün kıblesi, mihrabı ve doğduğu yer'' olduğunu ifade ederek, ''Veli Küçük'ü suçlamak için yalancı, gizli tanıklar, Osman Yıldırım'ı getirdiler. Osman Yıldırım, Veli Küçük'ün her şeyini anlatıyor, sonra söylediklerinin yalan olduğu ispatlanıyor. Başka gizli tanıklar da vardır, biz içeride onları bekleyeceğiz'' diye konuştu. 

Tahliye olan Adil Serdar Saçan'ın savunmasında 165 kez Veli Küçük, 35 kez de Veli Küçük'ün grubundan bahsettiğini anımsatan Küçük, ''Artık bu davada tahliye koparmak için gizli tanık olma dönemi kapandı. Artık Veli Küçük'ü kötüleyenler çıkıyor. Veli Küçük'ü kötüleyen Adil Serdar Saçan hemen çıktı'' dedi. 

*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*162 subaya ‘Balyoz’ soruşturması* 


*29.01.2010 / gazeteport.com*


_Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Taraf Gazetesi’nin tüyler ürpertici “Balyoz Darbe Planı” iddiaları hakkında son dönemdeki en kapsamlı soruşturmalardan biri için düğmeye bastı._


Bizzat Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un emri ile bu hafta giderek derinleştirilen soruşturmada, İstanbul 1. Ordu’da 2003 Mart’ında bahsi geçen harp oyununa katıldığı belirtilen 162 subay ile tek tek görüşülmeye başlandı. Görüşmelerde, subaylara, o gün plan seminerinde yazılı plan dışında nelerin konuşulduğu ve kimlerin ne söylediği soruluyor. Soruşturma hem adli, hem de idari olarak yürütülüyor. Soruşturma sonu detaylı açıklama bekleniyor. 


*Bilgiler örtüşmüyor* 

Genelkurmay Harekat Başkanlığı Tatbikatlar Programlar Dairesi arşivlerinde de bu konuda yapılan araştırmada, Balyoz adlı bir plana rastlanmadı. Taraf’ın yazdığı plan ile Genelkurmay’daki bilgiler kesinlikle birbirini tutmuyor. Başkent kulislerine göre Genelkurmay, gazetede yer aldığı şekilde, asla cami bombalama veya benzeri yasadışı girişimlerin resmi emirler ve belgelerde olmadığına emin. Bu iddialara da oldukça tepkili. 


*Durumdan vazife mi çıktı* 

Resmi kayıtlara göre, o gün yapılan plan tatbikatında iç tehdit (irtica ve bölücü terör) değil, dışarıdaki mevcut tehdit ve düşmana göre bir senaryo uygulandı. Saldırı, işgal ve savunma unsurları ile kabiliyet esasına dayalı senaryolarda özel kuvvetlerin düşman cephesi gerisine sızarak yapacakları, hatta oradaki yeraltı faaliyetleri bile masaya yatırıldı. Ama, bunlar tamamen savaş halinde dış tehdit ve düşman üzerine oturtuldu. Türkiye’deki mevcut durum ve kişilerle irtibatlı değildi. Seminerde, düşmanın da topraklarımızda girişebileceği saldırılara karşı yapılacak savunma ile Türkiye’nin kaşınabilecek etnik hassasiyetleri ile ilgili alınacak önlemler de konuşuldu. Savaş halinde, TBMM ve hükümet ile koordine ile uygulanacak sıkıyönetim halinde, sivil kabiliyetlerin nasıl seferberlik kapsamına alınacağı da tartışıldı. Bu nedenle, o seminerlerde, ‘durumdan vazife çıkarıp’ resmi planın dışına ne kadar ve kimler tarafından çıkılıp çıkılmadığı ya da bütün bu yazılanların asılsız olup olmadığı detayları ile araştırılıyor. 


*Doğan da çağrılabilir* 

Bu kapsamda toplantıdaki kişilerin konuştuklarına dair subaylara sorular soruluyor. Soruşturmalar sonucunda, bu katılan isimlere atfen konuşulduğu iddia edilen korkunç senaryoların ne kadar doğru olup olmadığı ortaya çıkacak. Medyada iddiaları reddeden açıklamalarına rağmen, bu konuda tartışmaların hedefindeki isim emekli orgeneral üetin Doğan ile de görüşülebileceği Ankara kulislerinde seslendiriliyor. 


*Tereddütler hangi noktada* 

Kulislerde, askeri çevrelerin kafasında iki ana noktada tereddüt olabileceği konuşuluyor. İlki, üetin Doğan ve ekibinin, gerçekten yetkisini aşan bir şekilde bazı konuşmalar yapmış olabileceği. İkincisi ise, böyle konuşmaların olmadığı. Asimetrik psikolojik harekatın devamı olarak, hayali senaryolar ve toplantılar varmış gibi göstererek TSK’nın yıpratılmaya çalışılması olasılığı bulunuyor. Bu olasılıklar canlı tutularak soruşturma sonuçları bekleniyor.

(Hürriyet)

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon davasında 3 tahliye* 



*30.01.2010 / Ayşegül USTA / İSTANBUL, (DHA)*

ERGENEKON Ana Davası'nda tutuklu yargılanan Sakarya üniversitesi üğretim üyesi Doç. Dr. *Emin Gürses*, Doç. Dr. *ümit Sayın* ile *Muhammet Yüce* mahkeme tarafından tahliye edildi. Mahkeme, Gürses, Sayın ve Yüce için yurdışına çıkış yasağı da koydu. 

Mehmet Demirtaş, İsmail Yıldız, Muzaffer Senocak. Mehmet Zekeriya üztürk, Kemal Kerinçsiz, Hayrettin Ertekin, Hüseyin Görüm, Erkut Ersoy, Selim Akkurt, Hikmet üiçek ve Nusret Senem'in ise tahliye talepleri reddedildi. Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün bu sanıkların tahliyesi yönünde oy kullandı.


*PERİNüEK MAHKEME BAşKANINA BAğIRDI*

Tahliye kararının açıklanmasının ardından mahkeme heyeti salondan çıkarken davanın tutuklu sanığı İşçi Partisi (İP) Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek, *"Tahliye edilmesinin gerekçesini açıklayacaksınız. Sizi tehdit ediyor"* diye bağırdı. Bunun üzerine Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün de yüksek bir ses tonuyla *"Tehdit edenin ağzını karışlarım"* diye karşılık verdi. Doğu Perinç de *"Hiç karışlayamazsınız, gördük işte"* diye yanıt verdi. Köksal şengün ise *"Size öyle geliyor"* diyerek, salondan ayrıldı. 

Duruşma, 22 şubat Pazartesi gününe ertelendi.


*AVUKAT DüşüNECEK*

Ergenekon Ana Davası'nın 7 Aralık 2009'daki oturumda, Ergenekon Soruşturması'nda gizli tanık* `Anadolu'* olarak ifade verdiğini açıklayan tutuklu sanık Doç. Dr. ümit Sayın, örgüt kurmak ve yönetmek iddiasıyla yargılanan Türk Ortadoks Patrikhanesi basın sözcüsü Sevgi Erenerol'un avukatı Vural Ergül'den avukatlığını yapmasını istedi.

Avukat Vural Ergül de ümit Sayın'ın bu talebini düşüneceğini söyledi. ümit Sayın'ın gizli tanık *`Anadolu'* olduğunu açıklamasının ardından avukatı Mehmet Aytekin, müvekilinin kendisine ve genel anlamda herhangi bir avukat ihtiyacı kalmadığını belirtmiş ve avukatlığından çekilmişti. Tutuklu sanık ümit Sayın ise söyleyecek bir şeyi olmadığını belirterek barodan avukat atanmasını istemişti. 


...

----------


## bozok

*Açıklamak üzkök’ün borcudur* 




Bu planların hazırlandığı dönemde Genelkurmay Başkanı olan Hilmi üzkök’ün hala hiç sesinin çıkmaması size de anlaşılmaz gelmiyor mu? Kuvvet konutanları ifade verdiler, üzkök ise _“Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı üzden ürnek’in anılarında söz edilen darbe planları var mıydı, yok muydu”_ sorusuna *“Vardı da diyemem, yoktu da diyemem”* dışında net bir açıklama yapmadı.

Oysa* “var”* idiyse, planlar onun döneminde yapılmış. *“Neden soruşturma başlatmadığını”* açıklamak, onun için bir tercih değil borç olmalı... Hele de bugünün TSK’sı toptan suçlamayla karşı karşıya bırakılır, bugünün Genelkurmay Başkanı *“Hiç bir cuntacı eğilim TSK’da barınamaz”* dediği, darbe planı iddialarıyla ilgili kendisi soruşturma başlattığı, kozmik odaları tereddütsüz aramaya açıp her türlü kolaylığı gösterdiği, hukuk devletinin gereklerine saygıyı sürdürdüğü halde devamlı savunma durumunda kalırken esaslı bir borç olmalıdır.

O sustukça akla *“Acaba bu planlardan haberi vardı ve susup sakladı mı”*,* “planlar için onun dönemi ve kendi sorumluluğu tartışılmadığına göre belli bir zaman mı beklendi”* gibi sorular geliyor, vatandaşlardan üzkök’le ve Büyükanıt’la ilgili olarak gelen soruların arkası kesilmiyor.

Son haberlerden biri de Balyoz adı verilen plan döneminde 1. Ordu Komutanı olan, bu nedenle tartışmaların hedefindeki isim olarak görülen Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın bilgisine Genelkurmay’ın başvuracağı... Bakalım sonunda neler çıkacak?

Başbakan Erdoğan’ın hala *“Durun bakalım daha neler çıkacak”* demesinin arkası nasıl gelecek?

Yarın Her Açıdan’da merak ettiğiniz bir çok soruyu; Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, CHP Konya Milletvekili Atilla Kart, SP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ümer Vehbi Hatipoğlu, Laiklik ve Dinler Uzmanı Araştırmacı Yazar Aytunç Altındal ve AG Araştırma şirketi Başkanı Adil Gür ile tartışacağız.

Yine kafa karışıklığımızı aydınlatacak bir tartışma olacağına inanıyorum, hepinizi bekleriz...


RUHAT MENGİ / VATAN GZT. / 30.01.2010

----------


## bozok

*Denizde fırtına dinmiyor* 



*9’u tutuklu, 19 sanıklı iddianame, İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne gönderildi*

*30.01.2010 / Dilek YILDIZ / VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 


Oramiraller Metin Ataç ile Eşref Uğur Yiğit’e yönelik suikast iddiasıyla ilgili soruşturma tamamlandı. üoğunluğu muvazzaf asker olan 9’u tutuklu, 19 sanıklı iddianame, İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne gönderildi... 

Deniz Kuvvetleri’nde sular durulmuyor. Poyrazköy’deki kazılarla ilgili soruşturmanın iddianamesinin ardından eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Metin Ataç ile dönemin donanma komutanı şimdiki Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Eşref Uğur Yiğit’e yönelik suikast iddiasıyla yürütülen soruşturma da tamamlandı. Soruşturmanın iddianamesinde muvazzaf teğmenler Faruk Akın, Sinan Efe Noyan, Burak Düzalan, Tarık Ayabakan’ın da aralarında olduğu 9’u tutuklu 19 sanık, _“silahlı terör örgütü üyeliği, örgüt amacı doğrultusunda patlayıcı madde bulundurmak, ruhsatsız mermi bulundurmak, kişiye özel verileri hukuka aykırı şekilde kaydetmek”_ iddiasıyla suçlanıyor. 

*Ergenekon’la bağlantılı*

16 klasör delili bulunan iddianamede sanıklara isnat edilen suç bölümünde* “Ergenekon terör örgütü üyeliği”* yazmaması, ancak iddianamenin içeriğinde *“Ergenekon”* terör örgütü ile bağlantıların anlatılması dikkat çekti. Poyrazköy iddianamesi ile haklarında dava açılan ve *“Amirallere suikast”* iddiasıyla bağlantısı bulunduğu iddia edilen Levent Bektaş ve Tayfun Duman da, ’amirallere suikast’ iddiasına ilişkin suçlama ve istenen cezalara Poyrazköy iddianamesinde yer verildiği için bu iddianamede sanık olarak yer almadı. 

*Nasıl ortaya çıktı?*

İstanbul Narkotik Polisi, gelen bir ihbar üzerine Kocaeli Gölcük ve İstanbul Bahçelievler’deki bazı adreslere eş zamanlı operasyon düzenlemiş, evde yaklaşık 500 gram TNT patlayıcı madde ile mermi kovanlarının içine gizlenmiş _“Alb. Tayfun Duman’dan gelecek fizibiliteye göre Uğur ve Metin Paşa ’ya yapılacak operasyonun detay ve tarihlerini Levent Bektaş, Orhan Y, Albay üzerinden iletecek Size teslim edilen malzemeleri korunaklı bir yerde tutunuz”_ yazılı not bulunmuştu. Operasyon kapsamında aralarında muvazzaf teğmenler Sinan Efe Noyan, Alperen Erdoğan, Faruk Akın, Barbaros Mercan, Burak Düzalan, Tarık Ayabakan ve ülkü üztürk’ün olduğu 9 kişi tutuklandı. 

*Yarbay Tatar intihar etmişti*

Soruşturmada Yarbay Ali Tatar da tutuklanmış, avukatının itirazı üzerine serbest bırakılmıştı. Ancak tahliye kararından sonra savcı tekrar tutuklama talep edince Yarbay Tatar evinde başına kurşun sıkarak intihar etmişti. 

*üDüLLü TEğMEN DE İDDİANAMEDE*

Tutuklananlar arasında olan ve Sinan Efe Noyan’la birlikte kaldığı evde suikast notu bulunduğu iddia edilen Teğmen Faruk Akın, Deniz Harp Okulu’nu 2008 yılında dördüncülükle bitirmiş, diplomasını da Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Başbuğ’dan almıştı. 

*40 YILA YAKIN HAPİSLERİ İSTENİYOR*

“Amirallere suikast” girişimi iddialarına ilişkin yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında hazırlanan iddianamede, 9’u tutuklu 19 şüphelinin 7.5 ila 40 yıl arasında değişen hapis cezalarına çarptırılması istendi. Burçin üztürk adlı bir kişinin müşteki olarak yer aldığı iddianamenin kabul edilmesinin ardından şüpheliler hakkında dava açılmış olacak. 

*İki DAVA Birleşsin*

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Süleyman Pehlivan’ın, amiraller Ataç ile Yiğit’e yönelik suikast düzenleneceği iddiasıyla ilgili hazırladığı iddianame, Poyrazköy davasıyla fiili ve hukuki bağ olduğu gerekçesiyle birleştirilme talepli olarak İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne gönderildi. Talep kabul edilirse iki dava birlikte görülecek. 


...

----------


## bozok

*Genelkurmay hukuki yolları denemekte niye bekliyor*



_ASKERİ Ceza Mahkemelerinin Kuruluş ve yargılamaları usulü Hakkında 353 sayılı kanunun 12. maddesi, “müşterek suçlar” hakkında askeri mahkemelerin görevi hususunu düzenlemiştir._


Bu madde hükmüne göre; askeri ve adli mahkemelere tabi bir suçun müştereken işlenmesi halinde (asker ve sivil şahıslar tarafından), eğer suç *Askeri Ceza Kanunu’*nda yazılı bir suç ise sanıkların yargılanmaları; askeri mahkemelere, Askeri Ceza Kanunu’nda yazılı olmayan bir suç ise adliye mahkemelere aittir.

*Poyrazköy* iddianamesine konu olan eylemler, iddianameye göre kabaca hükümeti düşürmeye yönelik olup tamamen siyasi niteliktedir.

Askeri Ceza Kanunu’nun, *“Cürümler ve Cezalar”* başlıklı 3. bap 10. fasılda düzenlenen 148. maddesi, siyasi faaliyette bulunmayı suç (askeri cürüm) saymış ve hapis cezası ile cezalandırmıştır.

Askeri savcılığın soruşturmaya müdahale etmemesi, Askeri Ceza Yasası ve Askeri Ceza Mahkemelerinin Kuruluş ve Yargılanması usulune dair kanun hükümlerine göre açık bir görev ihmalidir. 

Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin (mer’i Askeri Mevzuata rağmen) iddianameyi kabul etmesi bir fonksiyon (görev) ihlalidir. Askeri Ceza Kanunu madde 148 ve Askeri Ceza Mahkemeleri Yargılama Usulü Kanunu madde 12 ortadan kaldırılmadıkça, adli yargının kendisini görevli kabul etmesi hukuken tartışmalıdır.

Askeri personelin, adli yargıda yargılanmasının önünü açan son yasal düzenleme, Anayasa Mahkemesi’nce, Anayasa’ya aykırı bulunarak iptal edilmiş olduğu için, ortaya çıkan hukuki (usuli) kaos ortamını ortadan kaldırmak için konu, Uyuşmazlık Mahkemesi’ne götürülmelidir.

Bunun hukuki yolu, askeri yargının kendi soruşturmasını, mevcut iddianameyi de nazara alarak tamamlayıp yargılamaya müdahale etmesidir. (İcabi görev ihtilafı) Uyuşmazlık Mahkemesi, -Askeri veya Adli yargıdan hangisinin- yargılama yetkisini haiz olduğuna yürürlükteki mevzuata göre nihai olarak karar verir ve bu karar emsal olur.

*Genelkurmay*, kendisi ile ilgili yürürlükteki mevzuatı yok sayarak beklemede kalmamalıdır. Hukuki yolları denemeli ve manevi şahsiyetine yönelik yapılan hücumlara karşı, hukukun içinde kalarak -varsa kanun dışı fiilleri tespit ve bu fiili işleyenleri cezalandırarak- kendini savunma görevini ihmal etmemelidir. 


*S.ü.*




Y. BAYER / HüRRİYET GZT. / 30.01.2010

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz, üetin Doğan’a sorulacak*


*Fikret Bila*
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*30.01.2010*





Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ, Taraf’ta yer alan *“Balyoz darbe planı”* iddiasıyla ilgili olarak Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nda detaylı bir inceleme yapıldığını kamuoyuna duyurmuştu. Bu konuda yürütülen çalışmaların hangi aşamaya geldiği sorusunu yanıtlayalım.

*ün inceleme*“Balyoz darbe planı” iddiasıyla ilgili olarak Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı (KKK) zaman yitirmeden bir ön inceleme başlattı.

1. Ordu’nun 2003 Mart ayında gerçekleştirdiği tatbikat semineriyle ilgili olarak Kara Kuvvetleri’ndeki bilgiler incelendi.

KKK’nın yaptığı ön inceleme sonucunda, bu konuda yetkili askeri savcılığın bir soruşturma yapması gerektiği sonucuna varıldı.

*Iğsız’ın soruşturma emri*
Sonraki aşamada 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız, 1. Ordu Askeri Savcılığı’na yazılı bir soruşturma emri verdi. Bu emir üzerine 1. Ordu Askeri Savcılığı soruşturmayı başlattı.

*Darbe planı var mı yok mu?*
1. Ordu Komutanı Iğsız’ın verdiği emirde, “2003 Mart ayında 1. Ordu Komutanlığı’nca icra edilen tatbikat seminerinde basında yer aldığı gibi bir planın hazırlanıp hazırlanmadığı”nın soruşturulması istendi.

Soruşturma emrinde ayrıca, basında yer alan bilgiler arasında 1. Ordu’nun gerçek planındaki bilgilerin bulunup bulunmadığı, eğer varsa, bu bilgilerin nasıl ve kimler tarafından sızdırıldığının soruşturulması da talep edildi. Keza 1. Ordu’da halen bilgi sızdırmayla ilgili olarak yürütülen soruşturmanın bu iddialar açısından da değerlendirilmesi emri verildi.

*Savcı belgeleri istedi*
Soruşturma emri alan 1. Ordu Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığı ise Taraf gazetesinin yayımladığı belge ve CD’lerin celp edilmesine karar verdi. Savcılık söz konusu bilgi, belge, CD ve benzeri kayıtları gazeteden ve/veya teslim edildiği savcılıktan talep edilmesi işlemini başlattı. Savcılık önce bu bilgi, belge ve kayıtları inceleyecek.

*1. Ordu’da arama*
1. Ordu Askeri Savcılığı, “Balyoz darbe planı”nın dönemin 1. Ordu Kurmay Başkanı olarak albay rütbesinde görev yapan Süha Tanyeri’nin bilgisayarından alındığı iddiasını da araştıracak. Bu bağlamda, askeri savcılık 1. Ordu’da arama yapacak. İlgili olabilecek bilgisayarları inceleyecek.

*Doğan Paşa’ya da sorulacak*
1. Ordu Askeri Savcılığı, “Balyoz darbe planı”yla ilgili iddiaları dönemin 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’a da soracak. Ayrıca, tatbikat seminerine katılan dönemin Kolordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun, dönemin Donanma Komutanı üzden ürnek ve dönemin Harp Akademileri Komutanı İbrahim Fırtına’nın ifadesine de başvurulabilir. Keza söz konusu tatbikat seminerine katılan ve halen TSK’da bulunan diğer general ve subaylardan, savcılığın gerekli gördüklerinin sorgusu da yapılacak.

*Kovuşturma aşaması*
1. Ordu Askeri Savcılığı soruşturma sonucunda kovuşturmaya gerek olup olmadığına, diğer ifadeyle, dava açmaya gerek olup olmadığına karar verecek. Kovuşturmaya gerek görülürse, emekli veya muvazzaf generallerin dosyaları, dava açması için generallerin soruşturmasını yürütmekle Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı’na gönderilecek.

*Yanıt aranacak sorular*
Taraf’ın yayımladığı gibi bir darbe planının olup olmadığının saptanması amacıyla açılan soruşturmada, gündeme gelen soruların yanıtları da aranacak. 

Tatbikat seminerinde böyle bir planın hazırlanıp hazırlanmadığının yanı sıra gerçek seminer metinlerinin ne olduğu, bu metinlere eklemeler yapılmak suretiyle bir plan oluşturulup oluşturulmadığı, seminerde tatbikat konusunun dışına çıkılıp çıkılmadığı, yetki aşımı yapılıp yapılmadığı, yayımlanan belgelerin 1. Ordu’ya ait bir bilgisayarın çıktısı olup olmadığı, bu belgeleri bir bavul içinde gazetecilere götüren birinin bulunup bulunmadığı, varsa bu kişinin emekli veya muvazzaf bir subay olup olmadığı, yayımlanan ses bantlarının iddia edilen komutanlara ait olup olmadığı, ses bantlarına montaj yapılıp yapılmadığı sorularına yanıt aranacak.

...

----------


## bozok

*Cerrah, üolakkadı ve üz'e Komplo Suçlaması*


*Radikal Gazetesi*
*28.01.2010*





Birinci Ergenekon davasının 131’inci duruşmasında _“İtirafçı olmadan Ergenekon’dan çıkılmıyor. Ben de itirafçı olmaya karar verdim”_ diyerek sözlerine başlayan Selim Akkurt, kaçak yaşadığı yıllarda polisin bilgisi dahilinde gezdiğini anlattı. 

Akkurt, _“Kuvayı Milliye Derneği’ne onların istekleriyle girdim”_ dedi. 

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün’ün _“Kim bu polisler”_ sorusu üzerine Akkurt şu isimleri verdi: 

_“Mutlu E, Ali Fuat Y. ve İsmail E.”_ 

MİT’in de bilgisi olduğunu savunan Akkurt, Hizbullah ve DHKP/C’ye yönelik operasyon yapılacağının söylendiğini belirtti ve _“Terör örgütüne operasyon yapacağız diye TSK’ya operasyon yaptılar”_ diye konuştu. 

Akkurt, tutuklanmadan birkaç ay önce İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’nde Celalettin Cerrah, Turan üolakkadı ve Zekeriya üz ile görüştüğünü de anlatarak, 

_“Beni oraya İsmail E. getirdi. Beni onore edecek sözler söylediler. Bana güvendiklerini anlattılar. Görevimi başarıyla yaptığımı söylediler”_ 

iddiasında bulundu. 

_“Fehmi Koru ve Osman Baydemir’e suikast yapacak gibi telefonda konuşmamı istediler”_ 

diyen Akkurt, Muhammet Yüce ile suikast yapacaklarmış gibi telefonda konuştuğunu anlattı. 

Akkurt, Muhammet Yüce’nin de ‘MİT’çi Mustafa’ adlı birisiyle görüştüğünü anlatarak, 

_“Buradaki sanıkların hiçbiriyle fikri birliğim yok. Benim yedi sülalem Fethullahçıdır. Beş yıl imam hatipte okudum. Sülaymancıların yurdunda kaldım. Onlar için her şeyi yaparım. Benim ne işim var bunlarla. Beni bir örgütten yargılayacaksanız Fethullah terör örgütünden yargılayın”_ 

diye konuştu. 

*‘üapan’a MİT’çi geldi’* 

Tutuklu sanık İP Genel Sekreteri Nusret Senem ise, *Gürbüz üapan’ın tahliye edildiği duruşmaya MİT Samsun Bölge Başkanı ya da başka bir MİT görevlisinin geldiğini öne sürdü*. 

Senem, bu kişinin duruşma arasında görüştüğü üapan’a dört sayfalık bir yönlendirme mektubu gönderildiğini iddia etti. 

(aa, dha)


Açıkistihbarat

----------


## bozok

*"Allah belanızı versin. üoluk çocuğunuzdan çıksın"*

 

*Ergenekon davasının 133. duruşmasında tutuklu sanıklardan 3 kişi tahliye oldu.*

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen Ergenekon ana davasının 133. duruşmasında tutuklu sanıklardan Doç. Dr. Emin Gürses, gizli tanık *"Anadolu"* olduğunu açıklayan Doç.Dr. ümit Sayın ve Muhammet Yüce hakkında tahliye kararı verildi. üç tutuklu sanığın tutuklu kaldıkları süre, dosya kapsamı, delil durumu ve suç vasıflarının değişme ihtimali tahliye kararının gerekçesi olarak gösterildi. 

Diğer tutuklu sanıkların tahliye talepleri ise oy çokluğuyla reddedildi. İki üye hakimin tahliyeye ilişkin taleplerin reddi yönünde oy kullandığı kararda Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, tahliye edilen 3 sanığın haricinde Mehmet Demirtaş, İsmail Yıldız, Muzaffer şenocak, Mehmet Zekeriya üztürk, Kemal Kerinçsiz, Hayrettin Ertekin, Hikmet üiçek ve Nusret Senem hakkında çeşitli gerekçelerle tahliye kararı verilmesi gerektiği şeklinde karşı oy kullandı. Sanıklar ile avukatlarının diğer taleplerinin daha sonra karara bağlanmasına karar verilen duruşma, 22 Ocak 2010 günü saat 09.30'a ertelendi. 

Kararın açıklanmasının ardından tutuklu sanık Doğu Perinçek, Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün'e hitaben,* "ümit Sayın'ı neden tahliye ettiğinizi açıklamak zorundasınız. Sizi tehdit ediyor ama siz onu bırakıyorsunuz. Halinize bakın."* diye bağırdı. 

Başkan şengün ise sert bir üslupla,* "Siz kendi halinize bakın. Kimse mahkemeyi tehdit edemez. Tehdit edenin alnını karışlarım Doğu bey. Siz öyle görüyorsunuz."* şeklinde konuştu. Bunun üzerine Doğu Perinçek,* "Size mektup yazıyor.* 

*Mektuplaşıyorsunuz."* diye karşılık *verdi. Karar üzerine izleyici bölümünde oturan bayan bir izleyicinin, "Allah belanızı versin. üoluk çocuğunuzdan çıksın."* şeklinde kararı protesto ettiği duyuldu. 


30.01.2010 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Küçük'ten mahkemeye suçlama*



*Birinci Ergenekon davasının çapraz sorgusunda konuşan Veli Küçük, dinleyenleri şoke etti.*

Birinci Ergenekon davasının duruşmasında konuşan Veli Küçük, isim vermedi ancak yaptığı tüm görevleri devlet için yaptığını iddia etti. Küçük, mahkemede savcılıktan da kendi döneminde isnat edilen suçları ispatlanmasını istedi. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada çapraz sorgusu yapılan tutuklu sanık Erhan Timuroğlu, Cumhuriyet Savcısı Nihat Taşkın'ın *''İsmail Sağır, 'Danıştaytan bizi Osman Yıldırım vazgeçirdi'* dedi. Bu doğru mudur?'' sorusu üzerine _''Cezaevinde İsmail ve Osman'ın odaları yakındı. Osman, orada İsmail'in aklına girmiş, ikna etmiş olabilir. Biz, Osman'ın kurtulması için her şeyi yaptık, bütün suçları üstlendik"_ dedi. 

Teslim olduktan sonra arkadaşlarının televizyondan dinlediği ifadelerine yakın ifadeler kullandığını anlatan Timuroğlu, Ankara'da verdiği ifadelerin tümünü reddettiğini, gerçekleri burada söylediğini kaydetti. 

*DANIşTAY SALDIRISI* 

Timuroğlu, _''Ankara'da arabadaki silahları bilseydim bir tanesi de bende olurdu. Danıştay saldırısından haberim olsaydı, ben de saldırıda olurdum. Neden Ankara'ya birlikte gittik de Alparslan Arslan tek başına yaptı anlamıyorum''_ diye konuştu. 

Savcı Taşkın'ın _''Cumhuriyet gazetesine atılan üçüncü bomba nereye düştü? Adam öldürme saiki var mıydı?''_ sorusu üzerine Timuroğlu,_ ''Adam öldürme niyeti olsa Danıştaya giren adam Cumhuriyet gazetesine giremez mi? Yalan konuşuyorlar''_ dedi. 

Cumhuriyet gazetesine bombalı saldırı olayına ilişkin kamera kayıtlarında görüntülerinin bulunduğunu ifade eden Timuroğlu, ''İsmail Sağır'ın kamera kayıtları var. Ogün Samast bir gazeteciyi öldürüyor, aynı gün yakalanıyor. Tekin Irşi, İsmail Sağır ve beni niye yakalamıyorlar? Haliyle insanın aklına bir sürü şey geliyor'' görüşünü dile getirdi. 

Danıştay olayında kandırıldıklarını, kullanıldıklarını savunan Timuroğlu, Osman Yıldırım'ın kendi kendine senaryo yazdığını, kendini kurtarmak için atıp tuttuğunu söyledi. 

Timuroğlu, _''Koskoca Danıştay ile benim ne işim olabilir? Mesele ve dava bunların. Birilerini koruma, saklama için bizi öne sürdüler. Biz kurbanız''_ dedi. 

Savcı Pekgüzel'in _''Burada okunan bazı ifadeleri ilk kez duyduğunuzu dile getirdiniz. Dava dosyasını incelemediniz mi?''_ sorusu üzerine Timuroğlu, *''Yazılanlardan pek bir şey anlamıyorum. Dilekçeler iddianamede yok mu?''* dedi. 

Sincan Adliyesinde iki kez ifade verdiğini belirten Timuroğlu, ikinci ifadenin polisler ve savcılar tarafından akşam saatlerinde mesai bitiminde alındığını kaydetti. Timuroğlu, şöyle konuştu: 

_''İlk ifadede bir polis 'Ergenekon'dan tanıdıkların var mı?' diye sordu. 'Hayır' dedim. Savcı da aynı soruyu sordu, ona da aynı yanıtı verdim. Ankara'da savcılar pek sağlıklı değildi. Sabih Kanadoğlu'na benziyordu. Yüzüne baktıkça bunalıma giriyordum. Bir iki soru sordu. 'Siz bizi vurmaya mı geliyorsunuz buralara?' dedi, orada doğru dürüst beyan vermedim.''_ 

Ankara'daki hakimin Alpaslan Arslan'a ilişkin televizyondaki ifadeleri zapta geçirdiğini ileri süren Timuroğlu, Osman Yıldırım'ın da *''zavallı bir çaycı''* olduğunu savundu. 

Tutuklu sanık Kemal Kerinçsiz'in sorusu üzerine Timuroğlu, _''Osman Yıldırım'ın Veli Küçük'ü tanıması için 40 fırın ekmek yemesi lazım. Veli Küçük'ün eylemlerini gerçekleştirmek için Osman'a varana kadar 5-10 milyon kişi sıraya girer''_ dedi. 

Osman Yıldırım'ın *''Benimle birlikte Ankara'ya geliyorsunuz, orada herkese hakkı verilecek''* dediğini anlatan Timuroğlu, Danıştay saldırısından sonra *''Keşke gelmeseydik''* diye düşündüğünü söyledi. 


*SANIKLARIN TALEPLERİ ALINDI* 

İP Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek, iddianamede yer verilen ve kendisi ile genel başkan yardımcılarının katılarak, Ergenekon temel kararlarının alındığı öne sürülen Bilecik toplantısının yalan olduğunun saptandığını anlattı. İddianamenin eklerinde yer alan bazı telefon kayıtlarının Ergenekon tertibini aydınlatan ve ortaya çıkaran ve Bolu'da gerçekleştirilen toplantıyı anlattığını savunan Perinçek, şunları söyledi: 

_''14 Nisan 2004'te Bolu'da gerçekleştirilen toplantıda hükümeti temsilen bir yetkili emekli Korgeneral Altay Tokat'ın Türkiye'nin büyük bölgelerinde askeri istihbarat birimi kuracağını söyledi. Birim, yasa dışı yetkilerle donatıldı. Balyoz, Poyrazköy, Kafes, ıslak-kuru imza, ülkenin gelişmesine zarar veren birim olarak tanımlanan Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri hakkında bilgi toplanması kararlaştırıldı. Birime 300-500 milyon örtülü ödenekten kaynak aktarıldı. Böylece Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, MİT;ten ayrı gizli gladyosunu kurmuş oldu. Birimin, 5 tane dinlenilmeyen telefon hattından oluşan gizli iletişim ağı bulunduğu telefon tapelerinde yer alıyor. Tokat telefonda 'bundan sonra gayriresmi iş yapacağız' diyor.''_ 


*''GüKTüRK BAYRAğI üRGüT BAYRAğI MI?*'' 

Başka suçtan tutuklu bulunan Semih Tufan Gülaltay, şahsı ile ilişkilendirilmek istenen Türk İntikam Tugayı (TİT) diye bir örgüt bulunmadığına ilişkin kaldırılan Ankara 1. DGM'ye Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğünden gönderilen rapor bulunduğunu ifade etti. Emniyetin raporunda evinde TİT bayrakları bulunduğunun iddia edildiğini anlatan Gülaltay, _''Evimde 3 Göktürk bayrağı bulundu. Göktürk bayrağı, Cumhurbaşkanlığı forsunda bulunan 16 bayraktan biridir. Göktürk bayrağı nasıl örgüt bayrağı olarak adlandırılır. Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğünden bu konunun sorulmasını talep ediyorum''_ diye konuştu. 


*''24 AYDIR NEDEN TUTUKLU BULUNDUğUMU ANLAYAMADIM''* 

Emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, 26 Ocak itibarıyla 2 yıldır tutuklu bulunduğunu belirterek, *''24 aydır neden tutuklu bulunduğumu anlayamadım. Mahkemeye ve savcıya soruyorum, 'Kuvvetli suç unsuru nedir?'* Söyleyin, sorgulayın diyorum onu da söylemiyorlar" dedi. 

Senelerden beri garip suçlar isnat edildiğini kaydeden Küçük, şöyle konuştu: 

*''Jitem, Susurluk'* dediler, 'Tuncay Güney'i, Osman Yıldırım'ı buldular. Ben gerçeği biliyorum. Ben Türk milliyetçisiyim. Atatürk'ün izindeyim.* 'Vatanı parçalamaya kimsenin gücü yetmez'* dediğim için buradayım. 


*"DEVLET GüREV VERDİ YAPTIM"* 

Ama artık bana bir şey deyin._ 'JİTEM' dediler. Nedir bu JİTEM. Ben Jandarma İstihbarat Gruplar Komutanlığı yaptım, amatör çalışmadım, profesyonel çalıştım. Devletin maaşlı elemanıydım. Devlet görev veriyordu, yapıyordum. Varsa dönemimle ilgili suç ispatlayayım. Jandarma Genel Komutanlığından 'JİTEM nedir' diye soruldu. 'JİTEM diye bir kuruluş yok' yanıtı geldi. Türkiye'de bankaların istihbarat şubesi var. Ama ülkenin yüzde 92'sinde emniyet ve asayişi sağlayan Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı'nın istihbarat teşkilatını hazmedemediler.''_ 

Veli Küçük, kendisinin Susurluk'un tam göbeğinde olduğunun iddia edildiğini ifade ederek, Susurluk kazası hakkında bilgi verdi. Küçük, şöyle devam etti: 

''Olaya el konuldu. Arabanın içinden silahlar çıktı ve arabanın içinde aranan bir kişi *Mehmet üzbay* vardı. üzbay için *'derin devletin en kıdemli ismi'* denildi. Arabada silah bulundurmak suçsa gereken cezayı verselerdi. Silahların üzerinde numaralar vardı, nereden geldiği sorulmadı. 


SUSURLUK İLK üNCE ONA SüYLENMİş 

Silahları verenler belliydi. Kazanın ardından Sami Hoştan aradı ve kaza hakkında bilgi verdi.* 'Sedat kötü durumda'* dedi. Arabada bulunan emniyet müdürü Hüseyin Kocadağ'ın doğuda terörle mücadelede ayağının değmediği taş kalmadı. Beraber çalıştık, can ciğer kardeşimdir. Sedat Bucak aşiret lideridir. Bucak aşireti PKK'yı Urfa'ya sokmadı. PKK Urfa'ya girseydi, İzmir, Burdur elden çıkmıştı. Hoştan, kazayı bildirmeseydi darılırdım.'' 

Kazanın ardından dönemin Balıkesir Emniyet Müdürü ile telefonda konuştuğunu belirten Küçük, *''Sedat'ı hastaneye yetiştirin''* dediğini anlattı. Emniyet Müdürü'ne* 'Mehmet üzbay, Mehmet üzbay olmayabilir, dikkat et''* dediğini ifade eden Küçük, _''üünkü Perinçek, iki ay önce Mehmet üzbay'ın Abdullah üatlı olduğunu TBMM Başkanlığına bildirmişti. 'üzerinde sahte kimlik var' dediler. Devletin verdiği sahte kimlik, pasaport olmaz. Neden bu incelenmedi? Ama ben Susurluk'un merkezinde hala yargılanıyorum, bu ayıptır''_diye konuştu. 


*"GİZLİ TANIKLARI BEKLİYORUZ"* 

Veli Küçük, Ergenekon'un *''Türk'ün kıblesi, mihrabı ve doğduğu yer''* olduğunu ifade ederek,_ ''Veli Küçük'ü suçlamak için yalancı, gizli tanıklar, Osman Yıldırım'ı getirdiler. Osman Yıldırım, Veli Küçük'ün her şeyini anlatıyor, sonra söylediklerinin yalan olduğu ispatlanıyor. Başka gizli tanıklar da vardır, biz içeride onları bekleyeceğiz''_ diye konuştu. 

Tahliye olan Adil Serdar Saçan'ın savunmasında 165 kez Veli Küçük, 35 kez de Veli Küçük'ün grubundan bahsettiğini anımsatan Küçük,_ ''Artık bu davada tahliye koparmak için gizli tanık olma dönemi kapandı. Artık Veli Küçük'ü kötüleyenler çıkıyor. Veli Küçük'ü kötüleyen Adil Serdar Saçan hemen çıktı''_ dedi. 


30.01.2010 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Albay Gençoğlu Sorguda!*

 

_Daha öce İsmailağa cemaati ile ilgili soruşturma başlatan Albay Gençoğlu Erzurum Adliyesi'nde sorguda..._

Eskişehir'de gözaltına alınan Jandarma Alay Komutanı Kıdemli Albay Recep Gençoğlu'nun Erzurum Adliyesindeki sorgusuna başlandı. 

Eskişehir'de gözaltına alındıktan sonra önceki gün Erzurum'a getirilen Albay Gençoğlu, Merkez Komutanlığı'ndan alınarak sabah saat 10.00 sıralarında Erzurum Adliyesine getirildi. Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcı Osman şanal tarafından sorgulanan Albay Gençoğlu'nun Eskişehir'deki makamında alınan bilgisayar kayıtlarına bugün sabah saatlerinde savcılığa ulaştı. 

Albay Gençoğlu ile birlikte göz altına alınan Kahramanmaraş İl Jandarma Komutanlığı İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğü'nde görevli Astsubay ş.B.'ninde bugün sorgusunun tamamlanması bekleniyor. 

Albay Gençoğlu'nun avukatlarından Erol Halka, Erzurum Adliyesi önünde basın mensuplarına yaptığı açıklamada, "Bizim için en önemli konu şuydu; Kendisinin makamında yer alan bir takım bilgisayar sistemleri şu anda Eskişehir'den buraya getirtilmiş durumda. Ancak Eskişehir'de söz konusu bilgisayar sistemlerinin imajları bire bir alınamamıştı. 

Bu konu bizim için çok önem arz ediyor. Bunu özel yetkili savcımıza talep ettik. Onlar da talebimizi gayet makul bir şekilde karşıladılar. Sorgu ve diğer safahattan sonra söz konusu bilgi ve belgelerin imajlarının alınabilmesi amacıyla teknik ekiplerle beraber ilgili yerlere geçeceğiz. Bu anlamda talebimiz savcılık tarafından kabul edilmiş durumda" dedi. 

Erzincan Jandarma Komutanı olarak görev yaparken 30 Ağustos 2009'da Eskişehir'e atanan Kıdemli Albay Gençoğlu'nun, Erzincan'da yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında 27 Ocakta gözaltına alınmış ve 28 Ocak tarihinde askeri uçakla Erzurum'a getirilmişti. 



30.01.2010 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Poyrazköy’de Esrarengiz Amerikan aracı* 



*Poyrazköy kazılarıyla ilgili iddianamede ilginç bir detay ortaya çıktı*

*31.01.2010 / Kemal Göktaş / VATAN GZT.*

İddianameye göre, *kazılardan 17 gün önce*, 7 Nisan 2009’da Amerikan Konsolosluğu’na ait bir araç askeri bölgede dolaştı ve araçtan fotoğraflar çekildi.

Geçen çarşamba günü kabul edilen Poyrazköy iddianamesine giren telefon kayıtlarında Amerikan konsolosluğuna ait bir aracın, askeri bölgede fotoğraf çektiği ve durumun jandarmaya bildirildiği ortaya çıktı. Sanıklardan *binbaşı Eren Günal*’ın telefonundan yapılan bir görüşmede Sedat isimli bir yarbayın *“Resim çeken falan bir asker”* dediği, buna karşılık Oktay isimli diğer yarbayın *“Tamam efendim araç Amerikan Konsolosluğu’ndanmış şimdi jandarma yanımda tamam efendim”* dediği belirlendi. Bu görüşmenin tarihi de son derece dikkat çekici. Zira Amerikan Konsolosluğu’na ait araç Poyrazköy’de cephaneliğin bulunduğu 24 Nisan 2009 tarihindeki kazıdan 17 gün önce bölgede dolaşmış. 

*‘Efes 2009 tatbikatı’*

Bu durumun sorulduğu sanık Eren Günal, konuşmayı yapan Sedat yarbayla İzmir Foça’da* “Efes 2009”* tatbikatı için birlikte bulunduklarını ve planlama toplantısına katıldıklarını, görüşmelerin genelde buna ilişkin görüşmeler olduğunu ileri sürdü. Ancak daha sonra alınan ek savunmasında iki yarbayın konuştuğu konunun o gün konsolosluk aracının yanlışlıkla askeri bölgeye girmesi ve görevliler tarafından ikaz edilerek bölgeden uzaklaştırılmasıyla ilgili olduğunu iddia etti. Savcılık ise bu esrarengiz olay için yaptığı değerlendirmede, görüşmenin Efes 2009 tatbikatı ile ilgisi olduğu iddialarının *“inandırıcı olmadığını”* belirtti. 

*Darbe soruları*

Emekli kuvvet komutanlarının Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcılara ifade vermesine yol açan *“Sarıkız , Ayışığı , Yakamoz ve Eldiven”* darbe planları, Poyrazköy iddianamesinde de soru olarak yer aldı. İddianamenin, İstanbul’daki SAT Grup Komutanlığı’nda görevli deniz binbaşı Eren Günay’a ilişkin bölümde,_ “2003-2004 yıllarında yapılması planlanan Sarıkız, Ayışığı, Yakamoz ve Eldiven kod adlı darbe planları ile ilgili hiç bir bilgisinin olmadığını, kendisinin o tarihlerde İstanbul’da görevli olduğunu belirtmiştir”_ denildi. Deniz Kurmay Kıdemli Albay İbrahim Koray üzyurt’a da 2003-2004 yıllarında yapılması planlanan Sarıkız, Ayışığı, Yakamoz ve Eldiven kod adlı darbe planlarının sorulduğu, ancak hiçbirinden haberdar olmadığını, belirtilen darbe çalışmalarında görev almadığını beyan ettiği belirtildi. 

*‘Kardak yüzünden hedef seçildik’*

Poyrazköy iddianamesinin sanıklarından subaylar Ercan Kireçtepe, Erme Onat, Eren Günay, Mustafa Turhan Ecevit ile astsubay Ergin Geldikaya’nın ortak noktası Kardak krizi. Sanıklar, Kardak krizi sırasında destek amacıyla üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’ndan bir ekibin geldiğini, bu ekibin başında da Göktaş’ın bulunması nedeniyle onu tanıdıklarını ya da ismini duyduklarını söylediler. Göktaş’ı *“iyi bir asker”* olarak bildiklerini belirten sanıklardan bazıları, daha sonra da birkaç kez kendisiyle görüştüklerini ifade ettiler. Sanıklardan Kireçtepe ve Günay, suçlamaları reddederken , Kardak Operasyonu’nda görev almaları nedeniyle dış güçler tarafından hedef seçilmiş olabileceklerini iddia ettiler. Bazı sanıklar ise terfi yılları olduğunu, başarılarından dolayı önlerinin kesilmesi için kendileri hakkında ihbar mektupları gönderildiğini ileri sürdüler.

 


...

----------


## bozok

*Veli Küçük'ten itiraf gibi savunma* 



*Devlet görev verdi ben yaptım, siz asıl Susurluk’taki silahları kim verdi ona bakın!*

*30.01.2010 / Kemal Göktaş / VATAN GZT.* 


Emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, savunmasında Susurluk’la ilgili ilginç imalarda bulundu. Kazada araçtan çıkan silahların nereden geldiğinin bilindiğini ama incelenmediğini iddia eden Küçük, *“Ama ben Susurluk’un merkezinde hala yargılanıyorum, bu ayıptır”* dedi.

Ergenekon davası sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görülen duruşmada çarpıcı açıklamalarda bulundu. 




3 Kasım 1996’da meydana gelen ve Türkiye’yi derinden sarsan susurluk kazasıyla ilgili imalarda bulunan Veli Küçük, 2 yıldır neden tutuklu olduğunu anlayamadığını söyledi. İşte Küçük’ün itiraf gibi savunmasından çarpıcı satır başları: 

*Ben profesyonel çalıştım*

_“Jitem, Susurluk’ dediler, ’Tuncay Güney’i, Osman Yıldırım’ı buldular. Ben gerçeği biliyorum. Ben Türk milliyetçisiyim. Atatürk’ün izindeyim. ’Vatanı parçalamaya kimsenin gücü yetmez’ dediğim için buradayım. Ama artık bana bir şey deyin. ’JİTEM’ dediler. Nedir bu JİTEM. Ben Jandarma İstihbarat Gruplar Komutanlığı yaptım, amatör çalışmadım, profesyonel çalıştım. Devletin maaşlı elemanıydım. Devlet görev veriyordu, yapıyordum. Varsa dönemimle ilgili suç ispatlayayım. Jandarma Genel Komutanlığından ’JİTEM nedir’ diye soruldu. ’JİTEM diye bir kuruluş yok’ yanıtı geldi. Türkiye’de bankaların istihbarat şubesi var. Ama ülkenin yüzde 92’sinde emniyet ve asayişi sağlayan Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’nın istihbarat teşkilatını hazmedemediler.”_

*Silahlarda numaralar vardı*

_“Ben Susurluk’un tam göbeğindeyim. Olaya el konuldu. Arabanın içinden silahlar çıktı ve arabanın içinde aranan bir kişi Mehmet üzbay vardı. üzbay için ’derin devletin en kıdemli ismi’ denildi. Arabada silah bulundurmak suçsa gereken cezayı verselerdi. Silahların üzerinde numaralar vardı, nereden geldiği sorulmadı. Silahları verenler belliydi. Kazanın ardından Sami Hoştan aradı ve kaza hakkında bilgi verdi. ’Sedat kötü durumda’ dedi. Arabada bulunan emniyet müdürü Hüseyin Kocadağ’ın doğuda terörle mücadelede ayağının değmediği taş kalmadı. Beraber çalıştık, can ciğer kardeşimdir.”_ 

*Perinçek üzbay’ı bildirmişti*

_“Sedat Bucak aşiret lideridir. Bucak aşireti PKK’yı Urfa’ya sokmadı. PKK Urfa’ya girseydi, İzmir, Burdur elden çıkmıştı. Hoştan, kazayı bildirmeseydi darılırdım. Kazanın ardından dönemin Balıkesir Emniyet Müdürü ile telefonda konuştum. ’Sedat’ı hastaneye yetiştirin’ dedim. Emniyet Müdürü’ne ’Mehmet üzbay, Mehmet üzbay olmayabilir, dikkat et’ dedim. üünkü Perinçek, iki ay önce Mehmet üzbay’ın Abdullah üatlı olduğunu TBMM Başkanlığına bildirmişti.”_ 

*üatlı’ya kimliği devlet verdi* 

_“üatlı’nın üzerinde sahte kimlik var dediler. Devletin verdiği sahte kimlik, pasaport olmaz. Neden bu incelenmedi? Ama ben Susurluk’un merkezinde hala yargılanıyorum, bu ayıptır. Ergenekon ’Türk’ün kıblesi, mihrabı ve doğduğu yer’dir. Veli Küçük’ü suçlamak için yalancı, gizli tanıklar, Osman Yıldırım’ı getirdiler. Osman Yıldırım, Veli Küçük’ün her şeyini anlatıyor, sonra söylediklerinin yalan olduğu ispatlanıyor. Başka gizli tanıklar da vardır, biz içeride onları bekleyeceğiz.”_ 

*TüRKİYE’Yİ SARSAN KAZA*

3 Kasım 1996’da saat 19.25 sularında Susurluk yakınlarında meydana gelen kaza, yasadışı polis-mafya-aşiret ilişkilerini ortaya çıkarmıştı. Bir kamyonun çarptığı Mercedes’i kullanan eski emniyet müdürü Hüseyin Kocadağ, üzerinde Mehmet üzbay kimliği bulunan Abdullah üatlı ve Melahat üzbay sahte kimlikli, Gonca Us ölmüş, DYP şanlıurfa Milletvekili Sedat Bucak yaralanmıştı. 

*İşTE SUSURLUK SİLAHLARI*

TBMM Susurluk Araştırma Komisyonu Raporuna göre kaza yapan araç içerisinde bulunan silahlar şunlardı: 

_“2 adet MP-5 tam otomatik tabanca, bunlara ait bir adedi 20, 3 adedi 30 fişek kapasiteli 4 adet şarjör, iki adet 9X19 mm çaplı Tarig marka tabanca ve buna ait şarjör, bir adet 22 Calibre Baretta marka ucunda susturucu takılmak üzere kılavuz açılmış tabanca ve bir adet şarjör, 22 kalibre Baretta marka tabancada kullanılmak üzere bir adet susturucu ve bir adet ham susturucu, 20 adet 22 kalibre çapında fişek, bir adet 9 mm çapında Sig Sauer marka tabanca ve bir adet şarjör, 175 adet 9X19 mm çapında fişek, beş adet 9X19 mm çapında yabancı menşeli fişek, 13 adet 7,62X54 mm çapında fişek cinsinden silah ve mühimmat.”_ 


...

----------


## bozok

*Askeri bölgeye yanlışlıkla giren konsolosluk aracı!*


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*31.01.2010*





Poyrazköy’de bulunan silahlardan sonra başlatılan soruşturma, geçtiğimiz hafta davanın kabul edilmesi ile yeni bir aşamaya geldi.

Bizim sözde darbe karşıtı kahraman yandaş medyamız neredeyse bir haftadır bu iddianameyi satır satır yayınlıyor ve *“şüphelileri”* şimdiden ömür boyu hapis cezasına mahkÃ»m ediyor!

Ama...

Aynı iddianamedeki bir detayı hepsi görmezden geliyor...

Onu da Ankara büromuzdan Kemal Göktaş’ın haberi sayesinde öğrendik.



***


İddianameye yansıyan olay şöyle gelişmiş:

Poyrazköy’de yapılan o şok kazılardan tam 17 gün önce, yani 7 Nisan 2009’da, Amerikan konsolosluğuna ait bir araç, askeri bölgede fotoğraf çekerken tespit edilmiş...

Durum hemen jandarmaya bildirilmiş...

Jandarma, aracın görüldüğü yere gitmiş ve olaya el koymuş...

Sonra anlaşılmış ki; ABD konsolosluğuna ait o araç, askeri bölgeye *“yanlışlıkla”* girmiş!

İçindeki ABD görevlileri de, *“Madem yanlışlıkla girdik, o zaman yine yanlışlıkla bir kaç da fotoğraf çekelim”* demişler...

Jandarma da* “yanlışlıkla”*, bu savunmaya inanmış...

İnanmayıp ne yapacak; koskoca ABD konsolosluğunun görevlilerini gözaltına mı alacak? 

Başlarına çuval mı geçirecek?

*“En büyük müttefikimiz”* ile aramızda büyük bir kriz çıkmasına mı neden olacak?


***


Bu haber, Türkiye’yi iki yıldan fazla bir süredir teslim alan darbe senaryolarının sızdırılmasında, hatta belki hazırlanmasında, dış güçlerin parmağı olduğunu kanıtlıyor!

Hani; bizim, *“orduya sızmış* 

*F tipi elemanlar”* diye tanımladığımız kişiler...

Balyoz belgelerini, hem de bavulla; yine ABD’ye yakın bir gazeteye getirip bırakanlar...

Fotokopi ya da ıslak imzalı kağıtları, Ergenekon savcılarına yollayanlar...

Arınç’la ilgili ne olduğu bile anlaşılmayan garip suikast ihbarını yapanlar...

Böylece Kozmik Oda’ya girilmesini sağlayanlar...

Ayışığı, Yakamoz, Sarıkız ve Eldiven darbe planlarının sözde belgelerine ulaşmakta hiçbir sıkıntı çekmeyen ve elde ettikleri her şeyi aynı gazeteye servis edenler...

Bunların hepsi; aynı yabancı *“karıştırma ve planlama örgütü”*nün adamları...


***


Amaçları Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni etkisizleştirmek, susturmak, savunma pozisyonuna itmek...

Bunu yaparken de *“ılımlı İslam”*ı savunan kesimleri *“darbenin hedefindeki mağdur ve mazlumlar”* olarak gösterip, kahramanlaştırmak...


***


Adını istemeyin bunların benden, asla söylemem...

Ama bilin ki; Ceyhan, İstanbul, Ankara... Her ilçemizde, her ilimizde cirit atıyor bunlar!

Askeri bölgeye yanlışlıkla girip, yanlışlıkla fotoğraf çekiyorlar ve Allah’ın işine bakın ki tam da onların yanlışlıkla dolaştıkları yerde, olaydan sadece 17 gün sonra darbeci (!) askerlerin gömdükleri silahlar bulunuyor!


***


Bizim yandaş arkadaşlar ise ne bu konsolosluktan, ne de askeri bölgeye* “yanlışlıkla”* giren araçtan söz ediyorlar...

Neden etsinler ki?

Onların amacı; mevcut düzenin en büyük garantörü olan askerin saygınlığını azaltmak, *“ılımlı-ılımsız din devleti”*ne gidişi hızlandırmak değil mi?

Kendilerini; kimin, neden kullandığını çok mu önemli?


***


Değil mi koçlar?


*****



*GüNüN SORUSU*

Deniz Baykal, En Büyük Devlet Büyüğü’ne, “Seni asker değil ama bu TEKEL işçisi götürecek” demiş...

Bu sözler, çarşaf açılımından sonra, TEKEL açılımı anlamına mı geliyor?

...

----------


## bozok

*Kan Donduran Balyoz Planı!*




Taraf gazetesi her zaman olduğu gibi alçakça ve acımasızca eleştirdiği, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerini yine darbe girişimi adı altında bir aldatmaca ile vurduğunu, bugün okuyucularına duyurdu. 

*Kan donduran Balyoz Planı* adlı manşetini öylesine verdi ki, görevini yine layıkı ile yaptı. 


Bu gazetenin hangi amaçla kurulduğunu daha önceki yazılarımızda yazmıştık. Ama Türkiye Cumhuriyeti sınırlarında, bu kadar ileri gideceğini hiç düşünmemiştik. 


Bu gazetenin ilk çıktığı günlerdeki çizgisini kaleme aldığım zaman, ilkyazımı yazdığımda, bana çok fazla miktarda destekleyici mailler gelmişti.(http://www.ilkhabergazetesi.com/tara...yin-tarafinda/) 


Yazımın yayınlandığı o zamanlar, bu gazetenin görevi gereği kurulduğunu ve bazı şahsiyetlerin görevli olarak seçildiğini öngörmüştüm. İnanın benim yargılandığım Ergenekon davasında, bu yazı iddianameme dahi girmişti. Bu yazıyı okuyan okuyucularım umarım bu yazının neden iddianameye girdiğini akıl edeceklerdir. 


Kan donduran plan başlığından da anlaşılacağı üzere, her olayda kanları donanlar, nasıl oluyor da bu kadar yalan haber karşısında kanları donmuyor. 


Aslında sürüngenler gayet soğukkanlıdır. Bunlar güneşin battığı veya bulutların ardına saklandığında hareket edemezler. İnsanlara yaşam veren aydınlık olan güneş yok olduğunda bunlar hareketsiz hale gelirler. Gerçekler ortaya çıktığında bunların kanları donar ve hareketsiz kalırlar. Bu yüzden bunlar gerçek dışı yaşarlar. 


şimdi hep beraber bu Taraf denilen muammayı bir inceleyelim; 


Taraf Gazetesinin yayın yaptığı internet sitesinin sinyallerini takip ettiğinizde karşınıza *Pusula Bilgi İşlem Limited şirketi* çıkar. 


Yani Taraf Gazetesi internet hizmetini Nevbahar Mahallesi Suphi Paşa Sok No 17 Haseki, adresindeki Pusula firmasından alıyor. 


Adresleri güya *http://www.pusulabilgiislem.com* 


Girmeye çalışın bakalım girebiliyor musunuz? 

Hayır mı? 




İnternet hizmeti satan bir firmanın internet sayfası olmaması çok da normal bir durum olarak görünmüyor. 


Peki, Pusula firması interneti nereden alıyor? 


TEKSAS’ dan. 

Yani, cemaatin mekanından. 

Yani *THE PLANET.COM’* dan. 




Peki, The Planet. Com, daha başka kimleri ağırlıyor server’larında? 


*F.Gülen.com* ve* F.Gülen.net* adlı cemaat siteleri de burada Taraf Gazetesi ile birlikte yayın yapıyorlar. 


Allahın lütfüne bakın. 


*Ne ilginç rastlantı değil mi?* 


Bu gerçeklerden yola çıkarak bugün ortaya atılan ve Kan Donduran Plan’a gelelim. 


Güya 1.Ordu K.Lığı bünyesinde çalışan Türk Subayları, Camilere bomba koyup Müslümanları öldüreceklermiş? 


Ben iddia ediyorum. 


Bir Müslüman için, onlarca Türk Subayı canını seve seve verir. 


Bir müslümanı korumak için, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri yüzlerce subayını ölüme dahi gönderir. 


Türk Subayı ölümden korkmaz bile bile ölüme koşar. O şehit olmak için maaş alır. 


Günümüzde hangi meslek vardır ki, emir aldığında ölüme doğru koşacak. 


Türk Subayı koşar. 


Bilir ki; 


ülürse şehittir, Kalırsa Gazi 


İşte bu inanç ve ülkü; 


Onları Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri Askeri yapmıştır. 


Bu yüzden bu Subaylarımız. 


Dosta kuvvet, düşmana ise azap ve korku salarlar, 


O azapta olanlar ise, 


Fırsatını bulduğunda bunlara saldırırlar. 



*Orhan TUNü / İnternetajans / 21.01.2010*

----------


## bozok

*Kayıp CD, Eymür’den mi geldi?* 



*CD’nin kaybolduğu Savcı Zekeriya üz tarafından itiraf edildi*

*1 şubat 2010 / üge Demirkan / VATAN* 


Ergenekon davasında, Balyoz planının bulunduğu 51 no.’lu DVD’nin kırılmasından sonra bir de CD kayboldu. Veli Küçük ve Danıştay saldırısı arasında bağlantı kurulan fotoğrafların yer aldığı CD’nin kaybolduğu Savcı Zekeriya üz tarafından itiraf edildi.

Danıştay saldırısı ile Ergenekon arasında bağlantı kuran delillerin bulunduğu CD bir yılı aşkın süredir bulunamadı. Ergenekon sanıklarından Sevgi Erenerol ile Vedat Yenerer’in avukatı Vural Ergül 1 Aralık 2008’de mahkemeye bir dilekçe vererek CD’nin bir kopyasını istedi. Mahkeme, talebi yerinde bularak savcılığa yazı yazdı. 





Ancak bir türlü cevap gelmedi. Avukat Ergül konunun peşini bırakmadı, 14 dilekçe daha verdi. Sonunda 11 Ocak 2010 tarihinde Savcı Zekeriya üz imzasıyla cevap geldi. Cevapta _“Bahse konu CD’nin bulunması hususundaki araştırmaların halen devam ettiği ve CD’nin tespiti halinde Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığımıza bilgi verileceği bildirilmiştir_” ifadesi yer aldı. 

*Bu CD neden çok önemli?* 

Ergenekon iddinamesinin eklerindeki 58. klasöründe yer alan bir çok delilin kaynağı bu CD. CD’deki belgelerde Danıştay saldırısı hakkında bilgiler yer alıyor. CD’deki bir bilgi notunda Alparslan Arslan’ın Kuzey Irak üzerinden gelen 500 milyon doları aldığı ve aracı olduğu aktarılıyor. Bir başka bilgi notunda da Veli Küçük ve ailesi hakkında bilgiler veriliyor. Küçük’ün çok iyi Ermenice konuştuğu, Küçük Ailesi’nin nüfus bilgileri de bu CD’de yer alıyor.

CD’de ayrıca ’fişleme’niteliğinde Güler Kömürcü, Necip Hablemitoğlu hakkındaki bilgiler var. CD’de tartışmalara yol açan fotoğraflar da bulunuyor. Bu fotoğraflar davanın ilk günlerinde “Veli Küçük ile Alparslan Aslan’ın yanyana çekilmiş fotoğrafları’olarak medyada yer aldı. Ancak bu fotoğraftaki kişinin daha sonra Arslan olmadığı, İsveç’te yaşayan bir Azeri olduğu ortaya çıktı. 

*Belgede Eymür’ün digital imzası var*

İddİaname’nin 58. klasörünün 27. sayfasında çok ilginç bir detay dikkat çekiyor. Bu sayfada Aktüel dergisinin bir kapağı yer alıyor ve sayfanın en altında ’digital adres’ bulunuyor: ” 

html:file://M:/MEHMETEYMUR/Desktop/SAVCI/Yeni Aktüel_Sayı_52.mht “. 

Bu digital adresteki Mehmet Eymür göze batıyor. Bu adres deşifre edildiğinde belgenin ”Mehmet Eymür adlı bilgisayarın, masaüstündeki *’Savcı’* adlı klasörde yer alan Aktüel Dergisi’nin 52. sayısı” olduğu ortaya çıkıyor. Tabi bu sanal bir adres ve kanıtlanması gerekiyor. Bunun için de CD’nin incelenmesi ve teknik değerlendirmeden sonra bu adresin doğru olup olmadığı anlaşılabilir. 

*‘Mektup değil, elden teslim’*

Mahkemeden CD’yi incelemek üzere talepte bulunan Avukat Vural Ergül, CD’nin önemini şöyle açıklıyor: 

_“27. sayfanın en altında yer alan ifade digital imzadır ve bu belgeler mektup yoluyla mahkemeye gelmemiş, Mehmet Eymür tarafından savcılığa elden teslim edilmiştir. Eğer bu CD bize verilirse teknik incelemeden sonra hangi bilgisayardan çıktığı tespit edilebilir. Biz bu taleplerimizi 14 kez ilettik ama sonuçta CD hala bulunamadı. CD imzasız bir zarf ile savcılığa gönderilmiş, resmi olarak böyle geçiyor. Bizim iddiamız ise bu CD’nin Mehmet Eymür tarafından getirildiği. Konunun açıklığa kavuşmasını istedik ve zarfla CD’yi istedik. Aradan geçen süre içinde zarfları bulamadıklarını bildirdiler. Bunun üzerine CD’de ısrar ettik. Geçtiğimiz gün sonuç açıklandı ve bu CD 1 yıldır bütün aramalara rağmen bulunamamış ve aramalar hala devam ediyor. Eğer CD gelseydi, CD’nin nerede ve kimler tarafından hazırlandığı tespit edilebilirdi. En azından bizim iddiamızın doğru olup olmadğı anlaşılırdı. Ancak bu şartlar altında bu tespit yapılamaz çünkü CD ortada yok. Aynen Balyoz Planı’nun bulundğu 51. numaralı DVD’nin kırılması gibi bir şaibe yaşanıyor.”_

*Tartışılan fotoğraf da o CD’de*

Veli Küçük ile Danıştay tetikçisi Arslan’ın yan yana olduğu fotoğraf Ergenekon’un ilk günlerinde çok tartışılmıştı. Daha sonra fotoğraftakinin İsveç’te yaşayan bir Azeri olduğu ortaya çıkmıştı.


...

----------


## bozok

*'Seminer emrini ben verdim'* 

*1 şubat 2010 / VATAN GZT.*



_Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök: Seminer emrini ben verdim, Balyoz'dan haberim yok_


Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök, Star Gazetesi yazarı şamil Tayyar'a konuştu: Seminer emrini ben verdim, Balyoz'dan haberim yok 

*İşte o söyleşi;* 

Son olarak Balyoz Darbe Planı'nın mimarı olmakla suçlanan eski 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral üetin Doğan,* "Açıklama yapması yurttaşlık görevidir"* diyerek üzkök'ü açıklamaya davet etti. 

Daha önce Ergenekon savcılarına ifade veren üzkök Paşa ise uzun süre sessiz kalmayı tercih etti. O sustukça yumruk sayısı arttı, darbeciler yerine onu suçlu ilan ettiler. 

Herkesin konuşmasını merakla beklediği üzkök, nihayetinde suskunluğunu bozdu. Hilmi Paşa, sessiz kalmasının gerekçesini şöyle izah etti: 

_"Emekli bir Genelkurmay Başkanı olmam ve mevzu bahis olayların benim görev zamanımda vuku bulmuş olması nedeniyle söyleyeceklerim bu konuya el atmış savcıları çok etkileyecektir. Soruşturma safhasının gizliliği de ihlal edilmiş olacaktır."_ 

*BEN DE MANGALDA KüL BIRAKMAMAYI BİLİRİM* 

üzkök, şöyle devam etti: 

_"Sıradan bir kişi olsaydım, söyleyeceklerimden sorumlu olmayacağımdan, ben de mangalda kül bırakmadan neler neler söyleyebilirdim. TV stüdyolarında kurulan mahkemelerde iddia makamını, savunmayı, savcıyı, avukatı oynardım. Ama takdir edersiniz ki emekli bir devlet adamı olarak bunu yapamam. Adil bir yargılamayı şu veya bu yönde etkilemek sadece zarar üretir."_ 

Olayın içindeki taraflardan biri olarak konuşmasının yürütülen soruşturmaya zarar vereceği kaygısı, makul ve anlaşılabilir bir yaklaşımdır. 

Ancak soruşturmanın mimarı olduğu iddia edilen orgeneralin her gün TV ekranlarında boy gösterdiği ve şahsına yönelik ağır suçlamaların yapıldığı bir süreçte her şeye rağmen cevap vereceği ve açıklık getireceği karanlık noktaların bulunduğu kanaatindeyim. 

Israr karşısında Hilmi Paşa'nın Balyoz Darbe Planı'na ilişkin cevabı şöyle oldu: 

_"Size söyleyebileceğim sadece şudur. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı bildirisinde hangi tür planın seminerinin yapılacağı açıkça yazılmıştır. Adı geçen emekli orgeneralin (üetin Doğan) 26 Ocak tarihinde t24 İnternet Sitesi'nde yayımlanan beyanatında hangi plan unsuruna ağırlık verdiği belirtilmiştir. Seminerden haberim vardır çünkü yapılmasını genelkurmay başkanı olarak ben emrettim."_

Sanıyorum Hilmi üzkök, bu ifadeyle Genelkurmay açıklamasındaki* "Plan seminerinin gayesi, dış tehdide ilişkin olarak hazırlanan harekat planlarını geliştirmek ve ilgili personelin eğitimlerini sağlamaktır"* cümlesine gönderme yapmak istiyor. 

*BELGELER CİDDİ BULUNURSA YARGI GEREğİNİ YAPACAKTIR* 

Ama Taraf Gazetesi'nde yayınlanan bölümler, dış tehdit hazırlığının çok ötesinde iç siyaseti dizayn etmeye yönelik kanlı bir darbe planını andırıyor. 

Böylesine kanlı bir eylem planına demokrat kişiliğiyle tanıdığımız bir komutanın izin vermesi mümkün mü? *"Seminerin yapılmasını ben emrettim"* sözüyle neyi kast etmiş olabilir? 

üzkök, şöyle açıklık getirdi: 

_"Seminer sonuç raporu gayet doğal olarak emreden makama hiyerarşik komuta kanalıyla sunulur. Bu raporu Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığı karargahları inceler ve özetini komutanlara sunarlar. Basında yer aldığı şekilde suç sayılacak şeyler bana sunulmadı. Sonuç raporunda da bunların yer aldığını sanmıyorum. Esasen adı geçen emekli orgeneral de bunları reddetmektedir. Ama yıllar sonra ortaya çıkan bu belgeler ciddi bulunursa yargı tarafından gereği yapılacaktır."_ 

Bu ifadelerde de çok tarihi mesajlar gizli. üç noktada toplayabiliriz: 

1-Taraf Gazetesi'nde yayınlanan plandaki unsurlar, bana gönderilen özet raporda yok. 

2-Basına yansıyan bölümler doğruysa suçtur. 

3-Yargı belgeleri ciddi bulursa gereğini yapar. 

Ben gençliğin ne olduğu bilirim... 


*AğIR İTHAMLARA CEVAP* 

Balyoz Planı üzerine basında o döneme ilişkin tartışma yaratan yazılar çıktı. üzkök Paşa söyle diyor: 

_"Bahsi geçen yazıları ben de okuyor ve ulusum adına derin üzüntü duyuyorum. TSK'ni özellikle zor dönemlerde yönetmenin talep ettiği_ _Yüksek Sevk İdare bilgisinden yoksun olanların bu tür davranışlarını zor da olsa hoş görmeye çalışıyorum."_


...

----------


## bozok

*‘O alçakça senaryolar 1998’de ABD’de yapıldı’* 

*1 şubat 2010 / VATAN GZT.*



_Emekli general Doğan, yazarımız Ruhat Mengi’nin hazırlayıp sunduğu programa konuk oldu_

İçinde cami bombalama gibi terör eylemlerinin de bulunduğu 5 bin sayfalık darbe planının altında imzası bulunduğu ileri sürülen emekli general Doğan iddiaları reddederken ABD’de benzer senaryoların yapıldığını söyledi.

*“Balyoz Darbe Planı”*nı hazırladığı iddia edilen eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli orgeneral üetin Doğan, Star Tv’de yayınlanan Ruhat Mengi’yle *Her Açıdan* programında iddialara yanıt verdi.

Doğan, ses kayıtlarının doğru olduğunu ancak konuşmasının açıklanmayan yerlerinde* “bu bir senaryo”* dediğini ileri sürdü. 

Doğan, iddialarla ilgili soruları şöyle yanıtladı: 

*BİR SAYFASINDA İMZAM YOK!:* Plandaki imzamı bir göreyim dedim, kaç kere hodri meydan dedim, hala da diyorum. Bu milletin mesaisine yazık. 5 bin sayfalık bir plan var, bir sayfasında bile benim imzam yok. Harekat planı hazırlarken belirli kurallar vardır, her sayfasında imza olur, ortada böyle bir şey yok, kimse de bunu soruşturmuyor.

*DARBE YAPMAMAYA KARARLIYDIK:* O dönemde bir ihtilal hazırlığı, herhangi bir planlama kesinlikle söz konusu olmamıştır. Daha sonra Genelkurmay başkanı olan Hilmi üzkök’le ilgili bir anımı söyleyeyim. O dönemde 28 şubat faaliyetlerinin, Silahlı Kuvvetler’in meşgul olduğu faaliyetlerin dışındaydı. üünkü NATO Komutanı’ydı. Ama bizim onunla askeri liseden başlayan, ABD’de teğmenlikten üsteğmenliğe devam eden yakın bir dostluğumuz var. 28 şubat döneminde *“Ne oluyor, ne bitiyor”* diye konuştuğumuzda kesinlikle darbe peşinde olmadığımızı -herkes kuşkulanıyordu çünkü- yapılabilecek olası bir darbeden en çok TSK’nın zarar gördüğünü, halkımızın acı çektiğini söyledim. Bunları üzkök’ün anımsayacağını sanmıyorum.

*“GEBERESİ KADIN üİLLER”:* Bana yöneltilen bu kampanya ilk değil, hatırlarsanız 2008 Ağustosu’nda 1’inci Ergenekon iddianamesi yayınlandı. Kamuoyunu ciddi olarak meşgul eden iddialar ortaya atıldı: Türkiye Alevilerinin asker kökeninin başıymışım, o dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı’na* “sünepe”* demişim, o zamanki Başbakana *“Geberesi kadın üiller”* demişim, saçma sapan iddialarda bulunmuşum. Bunlar iddianamede yer alan konular. *“Bu nasıl oluyor, Samanyolu Tv’yi izleyin”* diye aradılar. İzledim, ben konuşuyorum ama ses benim değil! İddianamedeki metinler ben söylüyormuşum gibi konuşuluyor. Tahkik ettim ve mevcut savcıları mahkemeye verdim. Olay şu 1997 ’de, Hasan Celal Güzel benim Batı üalışma Grubu olarak yazdığım yazıyı delil olarak göstererek beni DGM’ye verdi o yazıyı da ele geçirmiş, yayınladı. Ele geçmesi gayet doğal, çünkü yazı gizli bir yazı değil zaten. Söylüyoruz ki _“aldığımız duyumlara göre Cuma hutbelerinde bazı imamların TSK aleyhine söylemler ifade ettikleri, laik rejime karşı görüşler ileri sürdükleri duyumları alınmaktadır.”_ 

*CAMİ BOMBALAMA ABD’DEN:* (Cami bombalama, kendi uçağını düşürme gibi dehşet verici iddiaların sorulması üzerine) Biz kendimiz bir cami bombalama olayını tatbikat planlarına koymayız, bu söz konusu değildir. Biz bunu yapacak hainlerin üzerine gideriz. Ama ABD’de 1998 yılında aynı oyun oynanmıştır. Eskiden Türkiye’de görev yapan *Graham Fuller* ve *Prof. Henry Beckley* çıkıp ABD’de bir senaryoyu açıklamışlardır. Sözüm ona *’beyin fırtınası’* adı altında _“Biz bir çalışma yapıyoruz, Türkiye’de bir kalkışma nasıl olur, biz bu durumda ne oluruz”_ demişlerdir. Bunu bir basın toplantısında yapmışlardır. Buraya gözlemci olarak, resmi olarak gönderilen askerler de protesto ederek *’böyle alçakça senaryo olmaz’* diyerek çıkmışlardır. Burası Afganistan, Irak değil. Biz müslümanlığa da, bütün dinlere de saygılıyız. 


...

----------


## bozok

*ABD'den 'Ergenekon' açıklaması* 


*ABD Büyükelçiliği: ABD'nin Ergenekon soruşturmasıyla ilgili olduğu iddiaları saçma.*

*1 şubat 2010 / AA / VATAN* 


ABD'nin Ankara Büyükelçiliği, ABD'nin Ergenekon soruşturmasıyla herhangi bir ilgisi olduğu iddialarının saçma bulduğunu bildirdi.

ABD'nin Ankara Büyükelçiliği sözcüsü, _"Ergenekon soruşturmasının parçası olan iddianamede belirtildiği üzere, medyada yer alan İstanbul'daki Amerikan_ _Konsolosluğu'na ait bir aracın Poyrazköy olarak bilinen askeri bölgeye girerek fotoğraf çektiği haberlerini doğrulayabilir miyiz?"_ sorusuna verdiği yazılı yanıtta, Türk mahkemesindeki bir davada yer alan belirli iddialarla ilgili yorum yapamayacaklarını belirtti.

Basında yer aldığı şekliyle, 7 Nisan 2009 tarihinde bir Konsolosluk aracının bölgede olduğuna dair bir kayıtlarının olmadığını kaydeden sözcü, *"ABD'nin Ergenekon soruşturmasıyla herhangi bir ilgisi olduğu iddiaları saçmadır"* ifadesini kullandı. 


...

----------


## bozok

*Tuncay Güney'den Türkiye tablosu...*


*Behiç KILIü*
*YENİüAğ GZT.*
*2 şUBAT 2010*







Kim ne derse desin, kesin olan şu ki Tuncay Güney tek başına Türkiye’yi silkeledi.. İlk açıklamalarında, kendilerine de *“lehte pay”* çıkarma hesapları yapan sermaye medya cenahı, oklar patron-imparatorlarına dönünce Tuncay’dan uzak durmayı seçtiler... Bir ara Tuncay’ı kündelemeye kalktılar ama Kanada’dan patronlarının hal ve hatırı sorulmaya (!) başlanınca tıstılar.. Haklılar, çünkü Tuncay’da onların şu anda felç haldeki ağaları ile ilgili acayip istihbaratlar var...

Tuncay bana bir “Türkiye manzarası” iletti.. üok ilginç belirlemeler var..

Bence, bir okumalısınız...

Askere yapılan operasyonlardan “Ergenekon” işine kadar bir ufuk turu..

*Bakın Tuncay Güney şöyle diyor:*

“Türkiye bir dönemden geçiyor. Ulusal güçlerin de istediği yeni bir yapılanma oluşuyor. TSK eskisi gibi ülkeyi kontrol eden güç olmayacak. Bu operasyon hangi hükümet olursa olsun yapılacaktı.. Süper güçler de Türkiye’ye hükmedemiyordu. Ordu sivilleşiyor. BOP, kültürel ve siyasi değişim hızla devam ediyor. Bu yönde Ergenekon Operasyonu gerekli görüldü. *Ergenekon ile bir Ergenekon gizlendi.* Ben kimseye temel olarak ihanet etmedim. Ergenekonda ipi çeken ben değilim.. Hava çok sıcak, birinin klimanın düğmesine basması gerekiyordu. Düğmeye basıldı. Türkiye’ye müdahale etmek gerekiyordu. Ordu CHP’ye oynamıyor.. Derin devlette Atatürkçü-Kemalist %60 idi. Bügün %15’e düştüler. AKP’nin de panzehiri CHP değil. AKP’yi götürmenin tek yolu ekonomik kaos.. Ekonomi siyasete bağlı. ABD’deki Wall Street’deki kriz seçim ayında çıktı. Bankalar seçim ayında çöktü ve Obama geldi. ABD gizli meclis görüşmelerinde İran’a saldırıya hayır demişti. Sonuç itibari ile Türkiye bugünkü haritası ile en fazla 50 yıl yaşar. 2060’yı göremez. Türkiye aynı toprakları aynı şekilde devam ettiremez. Bir hareketlilik olacak. 

Hareketlilik operasyonlarla başladı. İnsanlar olaylar hakkında %1 bilmesi gerekirken hiç bir şey bilmiyor. %2 bilen çok şey bildiğini sanıyor. Eğer Ergenekon Operasyonu durursa ekonomik kriz başlar. Bir ülkeyi en iyı ekonomik krizle batırırsın. Baronlar 1 milyar dolar çıkarırsa ülkeden o ülkenin kralı titrer baronun önünde... Türkiye’nin ekonomisi ve siyasi politikasını ele geçirmişler. TSK da bütçesi ile bir baron. Artık o kadar parayı da elinde tutamıyacak. Büyük devletler, küçük devletleri krizle yönetir. Siyasi kriz, ekonomik kriz, terör krizi.. 

Bağımsızlık diyorlar. *Her bayrağı olan ülke bağımsız mı* değil mi.? Türkiye de bağımsız değil, bağımsız kalamaz. Bağımsızlık diyen çığırtkanlar havanda su dövüyor. Deniz Gezmiş’in son sözü; Bağımsız Türkiye idi İsa gibi çarmıha gitti. Türkiye’yi Atatürkçüleri yıkarak ele geçirirsin. 1 Mart Tezkeresi’ne (ABD)ye askerler karşı çıktı, TSK isteseydi 1 Mart Tezkeresi geçmez miydi.? Mecliste o kadar milletvekiline ret oyunu verdiren güç neydi. Cevap; ABD’ye göre; TSK içindeki gizli-bilinmeyen yapı.. Harp Akademilerine ne zaman operasyon yapılacak merak ediyorum. Ergenekonda herkes yazılmış senaryoyu oynadı.” 

Tuncay Güney, bu arada bana hitap ederek,* “Behiç bey aslında çok şey anlatmaya çalıştım. Siz dengenin hangi tarafında olacaksınız.? ”* 

Diye soruyor...

Benim *“eşek kafam”* elbette kaybedenden yana olacaktır!!

Ne dersiniz Tuncay* “işi”* biliyor mu??

...

----------


## bozok

*'Muhatap benim'* 



*2 şUBAT 2010 / VATAN GZT.*

_Hilmi üzkök’ün ‘Balyoz Planı’nın muhatabı olarak gösterdiği dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Aytaç Yalman: “Evet dönemin komutanı da muhatabı da benim.”_

BİRİNCİ Ordu’da* “Balyoz Planı”*nı hazırladığı iddialarıyla ilgili olarak, Genelkurmay eski Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök’ün* “Muhatap dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Aytaç Yalman’dır”* sözleri üzerine, Aytaç Yalman Hürriyet’e konuştu. üzkök’ün Balyoz Planı ile igili ‘muhatap’ gösterdiği Kara Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Aytaç Yalman,* “Evet dönemin komutanı benim. Muhatap da benim”* dedi. Emekli Orgeneral Aytaç Yalman, sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü:


*‘Hilmi paşa haklıdır şimdilik izliyorum’*

_“Olayları izliyorum. Dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı, olayın esas muhatabının ben olduğumu söyledi. Hilmi Paşa haklıdır, o dönemde Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı ben olduğuma göre muhatap da benim. Ancak bu aşamada konuşmayı doğru bulmuyorum; çünkü Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nın bu konuyu araştırdığını, çalışma tamamlanıca sonuçların kamuoyuna açıklanacağını söyledi. Ben bu açıklamayı bekliyorum. Genelkurmay kurumuna saygımdan dolayı bunu yapıyorum._

*‘O dönemde İlker paşa kurmay başkanımdı’*

_Bu açıklama yapılana kadar konuşmayacağım. Ama tekrarlıyorum. dönemin komutanı olarak muhatap benim. Açıklamadan sonra gerekirse konuşurum. Hilmi Paşa (üzkök) haklıdır, o dönemde Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı bendim. O işin muhatabı da benim. O dönemde İlker Paşa da (Başbuğ) benim kurmay başkanımdı. O nedenle o da konuyu zaten yakından bilir.”_ 


...

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz belgelerini Adli Tıp inceleyecek*


*2 şUBAT 2010 / HüRRİYET GZT.*


_BALYOZ Güvenlik Harekat Planı'na ilişkin bilgilerin yer aldığı belirtilen 5 bin sayfa yazı ve CD’lerin yer aldığı belgelerin orjinal olup olmadığı Adli Tıp Kurumu’nca tespit edilecek._


Soruşturmayı yürüten İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı belgelerin ayrımının yapılmasının ardından Adli Tıp Kurumu’na gönderecek. Belgelerin yer aldığı 4 CD ise, Emniyet Kriminal'i inceleyecek.

*VALİZLE TESLİM EDİLMİşTİ*

Taraf Gazetesi Muhabiri Mehmet Baransu, 2003’de planlandığı öne sürülen Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı’na ilişkin bilgilerin yer aldığı 4 CD’yi İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı’ya vermişti. Darbelere Karşı 70 Milyon Adım Koalisyonu’nun yaptığı suç duyurusunun ardından İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı, soruşturma başlatmıştı.

Soruşturmayı yürütmeleri için Cumhuriyet savcıları Bilal Bayraktar, Mehmet Berk, Ali Haydar görevlendirilmişti. Taraf Gazetesi Muhabiri Mehmet Baransu'nun Cumhuriyet savcılarına teslim ettiği Balyoz Harekat Planı'na ilişkin orijinal belge ve dokümanlar tutanak altına alınmıştı.

Olay Yeri İnceleme ve Terörle Mücadele ekipleri ile Cumhuriyet savcıları Mehmet Berk ve Bilal Bayraktar'ın nezaretinde açılan bavuldaki her belge tek tek parmak izi işleminden geçirilmişti. Kamerayla kayıt altına alınan her belgenin fotoğrafları da çekilmişti.

*ORJİNAL OLDUKLARI İDDİA EDİLMİşTİ*

2003 tarihli üarşaf ve Sakal kodlu eylem planlarına göre, darbe ortamı yaratmak amacıyla Fatih ve Beyazıt camilerinde bombalı saldırı düzenleneceği ileri sürülmüştü. Balyoz Darbe Planı'nın 2002 sonunda başlayan ve 2003 Mart ayına kadar süren çalışmalarının, basılı haliyle toplam beş bin sayfayı aşan belge bulunduğu iddia edilmişti. 

Bu belgeler arasında, 'ıslak' yazışmalar, power point sunumları ve orijinal antetli askeri CD'ler, dönemin Birinci Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın, dönemin Harp Akademileri Komutanı Hava Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına'nın ve dönemin Donanma Komutanı Oramiral üzden ürnek'in imzasını taşıyan harekat planlarının bulunduğu öne sürülmüştü. Birinci Ordu Harekat Başkanı Kurmay Albay Süha Tanyeri'nin darbe hazırlıklarının konuşulduğu toplantıda aldığı özel notlar, darbe planının konuşulduğu kapsamlı bir toplantının kesintisiz ses kayıtları ve planın icra aşamasına geçtiğini gösteren çok kapsamlı fişleme tutanakları da bu belgeler arasında yer aldığı ileri sürülmüştü.

...

----------


## bozok

*Osman’ı Yıldırım çarptı!* 



*Davaların birleştirilmesiyle cezadan kurtulacağını düşünerek umutlanmıştı*

*2.2.2010 / üGE DEMİRKAN / VATAN* 

Danıştay davasında müebbet ve 43 yıl hapis cezası alan Osman Yıldırım, davanın Ergenekon’la birleştirilmesiyle cezadan kurtulacağını düşünerek umutlanmıştı. Yıldırım, durumun öyle olmadığını bir avukatın uyarısıyla öğrendi

Alparslan Arslan ve Osman Yıldırım, Danıştay saldırısı nedeniyle Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde yargılandı. Arslan 2 kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet ile 68 yıl hapis, Osman Yıldırım, bir kez müebbet ve 43 yıl hapis cezası aldı. Ancak karar Yargıtay tarafından bozuldu, davanın Ergenekon ile birleştirilmesine karar verildi. 9 Kasım 2009 tarihinde yapılan 120. duruşmada çok ilginç bir diyalog yaşandı. Danıştay saldırısının sanıklarından Osman Yıldırım’ın çapraz sorgusunun yapıldığı sırada, Yıldırım ceza isteminin artırıldığını şaşkınlık içinde öğrendi. Bir avukatın uyarısıyla 2 kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet ve 76 yıl hapis cezası ile yargılandığını öğrendi. Yıldırım, çapraz sorgu sırasında sanık avukatı Vural Ergül’ün Yıldırım’a “Gizli tanık olup olmadğını” sormasıyla öğrendi. İşte 120. celsede yaşanan ilginç diyalog:

*Ergül:* Sana acaba gizli tanıklık önerildi mi?

*Yıldırım:* şimdi gizli tanık önerilmedi, anlatımlarım zaten gizli tanık oluyor mu olmuyor mu bilmiyorum. Buyurun ifadem bu, somut kanıtlar bu, devletin kendi tanıkları bu... Cumhuriyete (Danıştay saldırısını kastediyor) yapılan saldırıyı üzerime yıktırmışlar, alenen faili meçhule götürüyorlar. Ben işlemediğim bir suçu üstlenmek istemiyorum. Onlar da bana bir şey vaat etmedi. Ben de kendilerine bir talepte bulunmadım. Cumhuriyet’e attırdığım iki el bombasından dolayı en ağır şekilde beni cezalandırın. Ama ilgim olmayan bir konuyu, bir saldırıyı kabul etmiyorum.

*Ergül:* Ankara’da bir müebbet ve 43 yıl iken, burda savcılar iki ağırlaştırılmış müebbet ve 76 yıl ceza istiyor. Bu çelişkiyi nasıl açıklayacaksın bize? 

*Yıldırım:* Yağmurdan kaçarken doluya tutulmuşum demek ki.

*Ergül:* üyle olmuş Osman.

*Yıldırım:* Yani öyle bir şey algılamadım bunu siz çıkarıyorsunuz yani.

*Ergül:* Yoo iddianameye bak avukatınla da bir konuş.

*Mahkeme Başkanı:* İddianamede var.

*Yıldırım:* Ben bilmiyorum. Sayın savcılar nasıl? Ben burada bütün somut kanıtlarla ortaya koyuyorum. şimdi ilgim olmayan suikast ile ilgili.

*Ergül:* Osman (Ergenekon Tearör ürgütü şeması’nı kastederek) orada sen, ’Osman Yıldırım’adında hücre lideri olarak görünüyorsun. Hatta, hatta oraya bakıldığında Alparslan Arslan da senin altında görünüyor. Sana bağlı ve tabi görünüyor. Sen buna bakılırsa yağmurdan kaçarken doluya tutulmak değil bir de yıldırım çarpmışa dönmüşsün.

*Yıldırım:* şimdi ben iddianamede o şekilde okumadım. Sayın başkan da diyor doğrudur öyledir. 

*Ergül:* Ama öyle.

Yıldırım: Ceza önemli değil, isterse beş yüz sene müebbet verilsin; hiç umurumda değil. Ancak bu suikast ile uzaktan yakından ilgim yok. şimdi buradaki saygıdeğer Cumhuriyet savcıları nasıl böyle bir iddiada bulunmuşlar bunu anlamış değilim.

*ürgüt şeması 2 yıldır değişmedi*

Osman Yıldırım’ın sorgusu sırasında gündeme gelen 1.İddianamedeki* “Ergenekon Terör ürgütü”* şemasının 2 yıldır yapılan soruşturmaya rağmen yenilenmediği ortaya çıktı. 29 Aralık 2009 tarihinde Zekeriya üztürk’ün, çapraz sorgusu sırasında yaptığı konuşmada şu ifadeleri kullanıyor: 

_“Talebim üzerine mahkemeniz Savcılığa, 2. iddianamenin eklerinde olmayan bu şema var mı, yok mu diye sormuştu. 30.10. 2009 tarihinde savcılıktan, bir eklenti yapılmadığı söylendi. Yani bu kadar mı? ürgütün baş tarafı yok, liderler yok. ürgütün alt tarafı tetikçi esas eylemi yapacak kısmı da yok. En lezzetli yerini yiyorsunuz göbeğini... Savcılar hazırlamış bunu. Bilgi eksikliğimi? Kasıt mı? Sırf askeri bir örgüt mü? Belirsizlik üzerine devam eden bir dava.”_ 

1. İddianamedeki şemda sanıkların konumları açıklanıyor. ürgüt, Gizli Yapılanma ve Lobi (Sivil) Yapılanması olmak üzere ikiye ayrılıyor. şemada, üst düzey yönetici kadrosunu İlhan Selçuk, Doğu Perinçek, Kemal Yalçın Alemdaroğlu, Veli Küçük, Muzaffer Tekin, Sevgi Erenerol ve Fikri Karadağ; Lobi (Sivil) yapılanmasının yönetici kadrosunu ise Zekerriya üztürk, Kemal Kerinçsiz, İsmail Yıldız ve Erkut Ersoy oluşturuyor.





...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon’da bir CD skandalı daha*

*2.2.2010 / ESRA ALUS / İstanbul / MİLLİYET*



*ErgenekonSavcısı Zekeriya üz*



_Davadaki 51 no’lu CD’nin kullanılamayacak şekilde kırılmasından sonra, Danıştay saldırısı ile Ergenekon arasında bağ bulunduğu iddiasının delillerini içeren CD’nin 1 yıldır kayıp olduğu ortaya çıktı_

Danıştay saldırısı ile var olduğu öne sürülen Ergenekon örgütü arasındaki bağlantı iddialarına dayanak olan bilgilerin yer aldığı CD’nin kayıp olduğu ortaya çıktı. Ergenekon birinci davası sanıkları Sevgi Eren Erol ve Vedat Yenerer’in avukatı Vural Ergül’ün 14 farklı talebi üzerine Ergenekon savcısı Zekeriya üz’ün mahkemeye gönderdiği yazıya göre, CD kayıp ve bulunması için çalışmalar devam ediyor. 

Ergenekon savcılarından Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, 6 şubat 2009’daki duruşmada avukat Vural Ergül’ün CD’yle ilgili talebi üzerine, _“İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin’in kendisine gelen CD’yi soruşturmayı yürüten savcılara elden teslim ettiğini, savcıların da polise gönderdiğini”_ söylemişti.

Avukat Vural Ergül, eski MİT yöneticisi Mehmet Eymür tarafından verildiğini iddia ettiği CD ve zarfıyla ilgili olarak 14 kez talepte bulundu. Ergül ilk olarak 1 Aralık 2008’de mahkemeye bir dilekçe vererek CD’nin bir kopyasını istedi. Mahkeme, talebi yerinde bularak savcılık makamından istenen CD’nin akıbetini sordu. Bir türlü cevabı gelmeyen CD’lerle ilgili olarak Ergül peş peşe dilekçeler verdi. 

11 Ocak 2010’da Savcı Zekeriya üz imzasıyla mahkemeye bir cevap geldi. üz,_ “Bahse konu CD’nin bulunması hususundaki araştırmaların halen devam ettiği ve CD’nin tespiti halinde bilgi verileceği bildirilmiştir”_ dedi. 

Avukat Ergül, Pekgüzel’in güvenlik güçlerine gönderildiğini söylediği ancak şimdi kayıp olan CD’nin Ergenekon iddianamelerinin eklerinde olmadığına dikkat çekerek, şunları söyledi:

*Tanık dışındaki tek kanıt*
_“İddianame eklerinde arasında Ergenekon-Danıştay bağlantısının Osman Yıldırım’dan başka yegane kanıtı olan ‘Hayalet CD’ler’ çıkmadı. Eğer bu CD bize verilirse teknik incelemeden sonra bu CD’nin hangi bilgisayardan çıktığı tespit edilebilir. Biz bu taleplerimizi 14 kez ilettik ama sonuçta CD hala bulunamadı.”_

*51 nolu DVD de kırılmıştı*
Ergenekon operasyonunda gözaltına alınan emekli Albay Avukat Mustafa Levent Göktaş’ın Ankara’daki bürosunda bulunduğu öne sürülen 51 nolu DVD de kırılmıştı. Balyoz Planı dahil birçok belge ile bazı hakim ve savcılar başta olmak üzere birçok önemli ismin özel hayatına ait görüntülerin ve fişlemelerin bulunduğu DVD’nin kırılmasıyla ilgili olarak Ergenokon davasına bakan mahkeme, soruşturma yapılmasını istemişti.



*Bu CD’nin içinde ne var?*
Ergenekon iddianamesinin eklerindeki 58. klasörde yer alan birçok delilin kaynağı olarak gösterilen CD’deki belgelerde, Danıştay saldırısı hakkında bilgiler yer alıyor. CD’deki bir bilgi notunda Alparslan Arslan’ın Kuzey Irak üzerinden gelen 500 milyon doları aldığı ve aracı olduğu aktarılıyor. Veli Küçük ve ailesi hakkında bilgiler, Küçük’ün çok iyi Ermenice konuştuğu ile fişleme niteliğinde bilgiler de CD’de bulunuyor.

...

----------


## bozok

*üzkök beni savunmasın*

*3.2.2010 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

 

_Adı ‘Balyoz Darbe Planı’yla anılan 1. Ordu eski Komutanı üetin Doğan, emekli Hilmi üzkök’ün konuyla ilgili daha net açıklamalar yapmasını isteyerek, “Genelkurmay o seminere temsilci gönderdi mi? Bunu açıklasın” dedi_

Haber: ünsel üNAL

İçinde cami bombalama gibi terör eylemlerinin de bulunduğu darbe planının altında imzası bulunduğu öne sürülen 1. Ordu eski Komutanı üetin Doğan, dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök’ün kendisini savunmasını istemediğini söyledi. Vatan gazetesinin haberine göre, *“Seminerden haberim vardır çünkü yapılmasını Genelkurmay Başkanı olarak ben emrettim”* diyen üzkök’ün sözlerini değerlendiren Doğan, _“Bütün harp oyunlarına Genelkurmay Başkanı ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nı temsilen aralarında general düzeyinde subayların da olduğu bir grup temsilci katılır. Burada önemli olarak sorulması gereken şu: Oraya kendisi Genelkurmay temsilcisi olarak personel gönderdi mi? Sayın üzkök bu konuyu açıklığa kavuşturursa bu bulanık havanın gitmesine yardımcı olur”_ dedi. 

*İfade vermeye hazırım*
Balyoz Darbe planının hazırlayıcısı olmakla suçlanan emekli Org. üetin Doğan, dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Hilmi üzkök’ün _“Adil bir yargılama için sonuna kadar bekleyeceğim”_ sözlerine tepki gösterdi. Doğan,_ “Sayın üzkök’ün açıklamaları beni üzdü. şu anda inceleme yapılıyor. Zaten peşinen şu yapmıştır, bu günah işlemiştir sözleri etik değildir. İfade vermek için hazırım”_ dedi.

*Hiçbir subay böyle bir senaryo yazmaz*
Görevi döneminde askerinin başına çuval geçirilen tek Genelkurmay Başkanı olan emekli Hilmi üzkök, Milliyet gazetesi yazarı Fikret Bila’ya yaptığı açıklamada, Balyoz Darbe Planı adı altında yayımlanan,* “Cami bombalayacaklardı”* biçimindeki senaryoya inanmadığını söyledi. üzkök, _“İddia edildiği gibi cami bombalama senaryoda yer almaz. Kendi uçağını düşürmek de senaryoda yer almaz. Hiçbir Türk subayı böyle bir senaryo yazmaz”_ dedi. 

...

----------


## bozok

*Mahkemeye doğru*



Balyoz Darbe Planı’nı bana getirdiler, diyen Taraf gazetesi muhabiri Mehmet Baransu’nun CNN Türk’teki sözlerini tekrar dinledik:

- Haber kaynağım bana bunların taranmış 4 CD’sini verdi... Ben tabii belgenin orijinallerini de gördüm.

Baransu eline geçen belgelerin taranmış CD olduğunu söylediğine *“Ben belgenin orijinallerini de gördüm”* dediğine göre demek elindekiler orijinal değil. (Haber kaynağındakilerin orijinal olduğunu da bir bakışta nasıl anlamış, o da sır!..)

Sonuç; belgeler orjinal değil. Bu bir... Org. üetin Doğan belgelerin sahte olduğunu söylüyor.. Bu iki... Taraf mensupları Org. Doğan’la yüzleşip belgeleri tartışmaktan kaçıyor, bu üç... Belgelerin sahih olduğunun ispatı ancak yargı sürecinde ortaya çıkar, bu dört... 

Hal böyleyken Taraf gazetesi 137 gazeteciyi tereddütsüz *“yararlanılacak gazeteciler”* diye ilan ediyor.

Bir kağıt parçasından fazla hükmü olmayan o listeyi de kimi yazarlar alıp bizleri* “yararlanılacak, kullanılan, darbeci vs”* diye damgalıyor.

Esas* “darbeci”*nin kim olduğunu arşive girip (Google’a bir dokunun dökülüyor) ispatlayınca bu defa da *“kullanıldığımızı”* iddia ediyorlar. ürnek; Nazlı Ilıcak (ve aynı gazeteden bir besleme)... Hukukçu dostların tavsiyesiyle konuyu yargıya götüreceğiz. Taraf’ın (ve peşinden gidenlerin) yaptığı kişilik haklarına saldırıdır. Asılsız ihbar, iftira ve hedef göstermedir. Belgenin sahih olup olmadığı mahkeme sürecinde Milli Savunma Bakanlığı’ndan sorulacak. Ancak belge sahih bile olsa bir gazetenin veya yazarın meslektaşlarını açık adlarıyla suçlaması yasal değil. Sonucu yargıçların ağzından öğreneceğiz...


2.2.2010 / M. AşIK / MİLLİYET

----------


## bozok

Rıza Zelyut
*Casus taraf yalandan bıkmaz* 
*__________________________________________________ ___________________________________*
__

_'İngiliz emperyalizminin en büyük casusu olan Thomas Edward Lawrence, İngilizlerin Ortadoğu'ya yayılma siyasetinin elamanlarından birisiydi. Bu amaçla; bilimadamı görüntüsünde 1910 yılında Türkiye'ye geldi. Fırat Nehri kıyısında arkeolojik araştırmalar adı altında, petrol etüdü, siyasi ve etnolojik bilgiler topladı. Mezopotamya, Suriye, Filistin ve Mısır'ı gezip, Arapça ve İslam adetlerini öğrendi. İngiltere'ye dönüp, 1911'de Oxford'da doktorasını verdi. Tekrar Ortadoğu'ya dönüp, Arap ülkelerinde çalışmaya başladı. Birinci Dünya Savaşı'nda Türkiye'ye karşı Arapları ayaklandırma işini üstlendi.'_

Yukarıdaki bilgiler gösteriyor ki Batılı emperyalistler; en azılı casuslarını, içimize bilim adamı kılığında sokmuşlardır. Günümüzde de aynı oyun sürüyor. Artık; bu casusların büyük bölümü gazeteci veya düşünce kuruluşu elemanı gibi faaliyette bulunuyorlar. Avrupa'da ve Amerika'da düşünce kuruluşu görüntülü istihbarat örgütleri; artık; kendi ülkelerinden değil; çalışacakları ülkeden eleman derleyip casusluk işinde onları kullanıyorlar.

Hemen belirtelim ki bu yerli casuslar, haber toplamaktan çok; o ülkeyi karıştırmak için kullanılıyorlar. Kamuoyunun; emperyalist ülkeler lehine yönlendirilmesi; bu özel yetiştirilmiş gazeteci veya bilimadamı görüntülü kişiler kullanılarak yapılıyor. 

İşte; Türkiye'de 3 yıldır durmadan piyasaya sürülen *'darbe olacak, darbe yapacaklardı'* haberleri de bu casusluk örgütünün işidir.

*ORAY EğİN DüN YAZDI*
Böyle bir gelişmenin olacağı 2006 yılında ortaya çıkmıştı. Amerika'ya giden Fethullah Gülen; *'Türkiye'yi ulusalcılara bırakmayacağız!'* biçimindeki açıklamasıyla; bir savaş başlattığını açığa vurmuştu. Polis içinde Fethullahçıların özel bir örgüt haline geldiğini bilmeyen de yok. Bu plana uygun biçimde Ergenekon soruşturması başlatıldı. Bu soruşturmada; ulusalcıların darbe yapacaklar iddiasıyla içeri tıkıldığını artık yabancı uzmanlar bile söylüyor. 

İşte bu operasyonu kuvvetlendirmek için, *özel olarak imal edilen sahte belgeleri yayımlayacak bir casus gazetesine* de ihtiyaç vardı. Bunun için *Taraf* diye bir gazete çıkardılar. Bu gazeteye de hiçbir normal gazetecinin ulaşamayacağı özel hazırlanmış planlar verildi. Ve bu sözde darbe planları sanki gerçekmiş gibi piyasaya sürüldü. 

Bu örgütün içinde yer alan ve haberleri yönlendiren *Yasemin üongar'ın kim olduğunu* dün, Akşam Gazetesi'nde Oray Eğin yazdı. Ahmet Altan'ı ve gazetesinin görevinin ne olduğunu anlamak isteyenler o yazıyı mutlaka okusunlar. Yasemin üongar üzerinden Taraf'çıların CIA ile nasıl bağlantısının kurulduğunu bir kez daha göreceklerdir.

*BALYOZ YALAN üIKTI*
Bu casus gazetesine ikide bir hiçbir sivilin ulaşmasının mümkün olmadığı darbe planları getiriliyor. Onlar da bunu ballandıra ballandıra yayımlıyorlar. Son Balyoz iddiası da bunlardandı. 

Geçen gün; o dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök konuştu ve böyle bir semiren planının kendisine sunulmadığını; böyle bir plan olabileceğine de ihtimal vermediğini söyledi. Yani; resmiyete girmiş; Genelkurmay'da hazırlanmış ve içinde camilerin bombalanacağı bir plan yok. Hele hele darbe amacıyla hazırlanmış bir plan hiç yok.

Ahmet Altan ve Yasemin üongar ikilisi; normal bir askeri planı ele geçiriyor, sağına soluna *'Cami bombalanacak!'* türünden eklemeler yapıp gazetede piyasaya sürüyorlar. Kimse;* 'Arkadaş, bu Genelkurmay yolgeçen hanı mıdır? Oradan bavul bavul belge nasıl çıkartılır? Bunlar ya gerçek değilse?'* diye düşünmüyor. İktidarı masum, mazlum göstermek... Yurtsever kesimleri suçlu çıkartmak... ABD ve Avrupa karşıtlarını darbeci ilan edip susturmak işinde basın, büyük ölçüde, 5. Kol Taraf ile işbirliği, suç birliği içindedir.

*BUNLAR NASIL AVUKAT?*
Geçen gün, İstanbul'daki bazı avukatlar bir araya gelmişler; besleme Taraf'ta yayımlanan darbe haberi için savcılığa suç duyurusunda bulunup *'Darbeciler yargılansınlar!'* demişler.

Ey avukatçıklar! Siz o belgenin doğru olduğunu nereden biliyorsunuz?

İşte; dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök; böyle resmi bir belgenin olmadığını söylüyor?

şimdi siz utanmadınız mı? Siz, bu tavrınızla avukatlık adı altında sivil casusların destekçi kuvveti haline gelmiş olmuyor musunuz?

Ayıptır efendiler, ayıptır! Kanıtlanmamış iddiayı kesin gerçekmiş gibi kabul ediyorsunuz. Giydiğiniz o hukukçu cübbesinden utanın.


*3 şUBAT 2010 / GüNEş GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Ahmet Altan CIA'den Mr. Mason'ı tanıyor mu?*


*Oray Eğin*
*AKşAM GZT.*
*2.2.2010*




Esmiş, kükremiş Ahmet Altan... Ama söylediği pek çok şey boş laf, sadece edebiyat parçalamaları. üyle çok laf kalabalığı yapmış ki... Ama tek bir şeye açıklık getirememiş: Yasemin üongar'ın kocası CIA'de çalıştı mı çalışmadı mı...* 'üalışmadı'* diyemiyor tabii ki. Diyemez ki... 

Sadece CIA'de çalıştığını söyleyenlere meydan okuyor... Oysa üongar'ın eşinin CIA'de çalıştığı büyük bir sır değil ki.

Bu iddialar daha evvel Taraf'ı allayıp pullayan Batı basınında da gündeme gelmişti. Ancak ne garip ki üongar kocasının CIA'yle ilişkisi olmadığını söylemişti.* 'Akademik çalışmalar yapan birisi'* diye bahsetmişti...

Gelin bu bilgileri biraz sorgulayalım... Hem de herkese açık belgeler üzerinden. Taraf'ın yaptığı gibi birinin talimat vermesine, bavulla belge getirmesine gerek yok. 

Yasemin üongar'ın kocasının adı* Chris Mason...* Yasemin üongar *AFSA'*ya yazdığı bir makalenin altındaki kısa CV'sine kim olduğu kadar, kiminle evli olduğunu da yazmış. Tabii AFSA'nın periyodik yayın oganına yazınca bu bir anlamda zorunluluk gibi. 

*Nedir AFSA?* American Foreign Service Association. Amerikan Dışişleri'nde ya da yurtdışı görevlerinde bulunmuş kişilerin haklarını koruyan, hatta devletle onlar adına pazarlık yapan profesyonel bir kuruluş.

üongar'ın makalesini yayınladığı *Foreign Service Journal* da AFSA'nın yayın organı...

üongar'ın eşi Chris Mason'ın bir de unvanı var: FSO... Bu da *'Yabancı hizmet subayı'* demek...

Asker kökenli, Dışişleri'nde görev yapmış biri Chris Mason... 

Güney Amerika'daki Barış Gücü'nde gönüllü olarak yer almış. Ancak asıl önemli görevi Afganistan'da... Dışişleri Bakanlığı'na bağlı olarak dört sene boyunca Amerika'nın Afganistan'daki güvenlik politikası üzerinde çalışmış...

*Naval Postgraduate School'*da yer alan biyografisi onun başka görevleri hakkında da bilgi veriyor:

_'Dışişleri Bakanlığı'ndayken istihbarat çevreleriyle yakın çalışma içinde oldu, Afganistan'daki aşiretlerin haritalarının çıkarılması gibi gizli projelerde yer aldı. Dışişleri Bakanlığı'nda Afganistan'ın tarihi, kültürü ve kavim-ırk bilgileri konusunda uzman kişi olarak bilir.'_

İstihbaratçılarla yakın ilişki içinde olması yeteri kadar açıklayıcı. Ama ille de kanıt isteyene bir sonraki cümle yeteri kadar aydınlatıcı: _'Ayrıca CIA'in Paştun Kızıl Hücresi'nde görev aldı...'_ Kızıl Hücreler, Amerikan birliklerinin performansını ve etkisini ölçen takımlara verilen ad...

Yasemin üongar'ın da Milliyet'in Washington temsilcisiyken Afganistan'a gidip oradan yazı dizileri yaptığı arşivlerde var. Bu örnek üongar'ın meslek hayatında bir şekilde Mr. Mason'la sık sık dirsek temasında olduğunu gösteriyor.

Bitmedi... 

Kendisini akademik olarak da geliştiren, çeşitli yerlerde konferanslar veren, makaleler yazan Mr. Mason'ın biyografisinde çarpıcı bir nokta daha var... Ders verdiği pek çok yerin arasında *RAND Corporation'*da var.

RAND'i Türkiye kamuoyu yakından tanıyor. CIA'e yakınlığıyla bilinen, genellikle CIA ajanlarının yer aldığı bir düşünce kuruluşu. Türkiye'nin adını çok iyi bildiği CIA ajanlarından 12 Eylül darbesi için *'Bizim çocuklar yaptı'* diyen Paul Henze ve Graham Fuller da RAND bünyesinde...

RAND'i çok iyi tanımamızın sebebi ise Türkiye için *'Ilımlı İslam'* modelini sunan kuruluş olmasıydı.

Bilindiği gibi Cemaat de* 'Ilımlı İslam'* modelinin payandalarından biri... Bu modelin en büyük karşıtı ise Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri... 

Ne tesadüf ki Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri bugün Yasemin üongar'ın hedefinde ve sürekli yıpratılmak için uğraşılıyor...

şimdi CIA, Taraf, Cemaat, Ordu hep birlikte bir resm oluşturabilir. 

Benim aktaracaklarım aşağı yukarı bu kadar.

şimdi sıra Ahmet Altan'da ve Yasemin üongar'da: *'Bizim çocuklarla' ne işiniz var?*


http://www.aksam.com.tr/2010/02/04/y...niyor_mu_.html

----------


## bozok

*Chris-Yasemin Mason çiftinin özel tarihi*


*Oray Eğin
AKşAM GZT.*
*2.2.2010*






Bir dönem Washington'da çalışan gazeteci Yasemin üongar Mason'ın eşi Chris Mason, dün eşinin gazetesi Taraf'a bir açıklama yazarak kendi kendisini yalanladı! Nasıl mı? CIA'de çalışmadığını, RAND'de bulunmadığını yazmış. Bana yolladığını söylediği bu mektup benim elime geçmeden Taraf'ta yayınlandı...

Mason'ın reddine karşılık bizzat kendisinin ders verdiği okulun sitesinde yer alan biyografisi farklı şeyler söylüyor.

*'Kıdemli araştırma görevlisi'* olarak bulunduğu ve ders verdiği Naval Postgraduate School'un sitesinde biyografisi var Mason'ın. 

CIA'e yakın bir düşünce kuruluşu olan RAND'de ders verdiği de, CIA'in Afganistan'daki* 'Paştun Kızıl Hücresi'*nde görev yaptığı da bu biyografide yazıyor.

Ancak ne garip ki Naval Postgraduate School'daki bu biyografi apar topar İnternet sitesinden kaldırıldı. Dün, NPS'e bir mektup yazarak bu ani değişikliğin sebebini sordum ancak herhangi bir yanıt alamadım.

NPS'in* 'Culture and Conflict Studies'* (Kültür ve üatışma üalışmaları) bölümünü Chris Mason'ın yakın arkadaşı Thomas Johnson yönetiyor. İkilinin çeşitli yayın organlarına yazdığı ortak imzalı makaleleri de var. 

CIA'de çalışığı ve istihbarat operasyonlarında yer aldığı, ayrıca RAND'de ders verdiği bilgileri işte bu kadar yakından dahil olduğu bu okuldaki biyografisinde var. 

Kendisinin bizzat ders verdiği okul bunları uydurmuş olabilir mi? Dahası bu okulun bölüm başkanı da arkadaşı. Böyle bir şeye inanılır mı? 

Dahası neden panikle, apar topar bu biyografi yangından mal kaçırır gibi siteden kaldırılıyor? Bugüne kadar bir problem olmadı bu biyografideki bilgiler de şimdi Türkiye'de tartışılınca mı kaldırıldı acaba? Merak ediyorum...

Yoksa meşhur casus romanı kahramanı Jason Bourne gibi bir *'hafıza kaybı'* sorunundan mı mustarip Mr. Mason? CIA'de çalıştığı günleri hatırlamıyor belki de... 

Söylesin bakalım Ahmet Altan, Yasemin Mason ve enişte Chris Mason: *Kim yalancı?*

Gelelim bir başka kuruluşa...

Chris Mason *'Center ve Advanced Defense Studies'*de kıdemli üye. Bu kuruluş bugünün ve yarının güvenlik politikaları üzerine yoğunlaşıyor, bu konularda uzmanlaşmış kişileri bünyesinde barındırıyor. 

Peki başka kimler var bu kuruluşta? Gelin Chris Mason'ın yol arkadaşlarını, aynı kuruluşta görev yaptığı kişilerden bazılarını tanıyalım...

*Anthony Shaffer'*ın biyografisi onun *'CIA, FBI, NSA gibi kuruluşların gizli operasyonlarında kilit rol oynadığını'* gösteriyor.

*Jerrold Post* kariyerinin tam 21 yılını CIA'e adayan ve bu kuruluşta *'Kişilik ve siyasi davranış analiz merkezi'*ni kuran bir isim.

*Lestor Hyman* ise Clinton'ın başkanlığı döneminde Başkan Yardımcısı, Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkanı ve CIA Başkanı adaylarının geçmişini araştıran ve inceleyen bir hukukçu.

Yolu CIA'den geçen bu kişiler yani *'bizim çocuklar'* Chris Mason'la aynı çatı altında çalışıyor.

Bu arada neyse ki Chris Mason bir dönem Dışişleri'nde çalıştığını reddetmiyor. Bir aralar Washington'dan yolladığı haberlerde eşi Yasemin Mason* 'Bir Dışişleri yetkilisi'* ya da* 'Dışişleri'nden bir kaynağa göre'* gibi ibareler kullanıldı. Bu kaynak da evdeki koca olsa gerek!

Aslında bu işleri, Dışişleri'nde görevli biriyle evli olup gazetecilik yapmanın nasıl işlediğini en iyi bir başka Taraf yazarı bilir... 

Nasıl ki Yasemin Mason kocasının uzmanı olduğu Afganistan'a gidip oradan yazılar yazdı... *Amberin Zaman* da kocası Ermenistan'daki Amerikan Büyükelçiliği'nde çalıştığı için sıkı bir Ermenistan hayranı oldu, hatta Ermenilerden_ 'özür'_ kampanyasına da destek verdi... 

Keşke Amberin Zaman* 'diplomat kocayla'* gazeteciliğin nasıl işlediğini anlatsa da biz de öğrensek!


http://www.aksam.com.tr/2010/02/04/y...el_tarihi.html

----------


## bozok

*HİZMET BüYLE OLUR*



04.02.2010 

Taraf Gazetesi yazarı Yasemin üongar’ın eşi *Chris Mason’un CIA ajanlığı iddiası* gündeme bomba gibi düştü. Uzunca bir süredir kulislerde konuşulan iddiayı Akşam Gazetesi yazarı Oray Eğin araştırmış ve ayrıntılı bir şekilde *CIA-Mason ilişkisini* anlatmıştı. Mason hiçbir zaman CIA’da görev almadığını, CIA’ya yakın Rand’da ders vermediğini söylemişti. Mason’un ders verdiği Naval Postgraduate School’da bulunan biyografisi ise apar topar okulun sitesinden kaldırılmıştı.

*Odatv kaldırılan biyografiyi buldu. Okurları için Türkçe’ye çevirdi.* Biyografi Mason’u yalanlarken Oray Eğin’i doğruluyor. Mason hem Rand’da ders vermiş hem de CIA’da görev almış.

*İşte Yasemin üongar’ın eşi Chris Mason’un okulundan kaldırılan ilginç biyografisi:*

*M. Chris Mason*
*
Senior Research Fellow/Kıdemli Araştırma Görevlisi/üyesi*
M. Chris Mason, Afganistan, Pakistan ve Hindistan tarihi ve etnografyası konularına odaklanan Kültür ve üatışma İncelemeleri’nde görev yapan bir Kıdemli Araştırma Görevlisi’dir. Bay Mason Haziran 2001’den başlamak üzere dört yıl süreyle Dış İşleri Bakanlığı’na bağlı Siyasal Askeri İşler Bürosu’nda Afganistan Siyasa Görevlisi olarak görev yapmış, Uluslararası Güvenlik Destek Gücü’nden (ISAF), Silahsızlandırma Programı (DDR) ve Afgan Ulusal Ordusu’na (ANA) kadar pek çok alanda ABD güvenlik politikaları geliştirmiş emekli bir Dış İşleri görevlisidir.

*Bay Mason, Dış İşleri Bakanlığı’nda görevli iken, Afganistan’da farklı grup ve aşiretler ile bunların yerlerinin belirlenmesine ilişkin bir takım gizli projelerde istihbarat topluluğuyla yakın çalışma içinde olmuştur. Kendisi, Dış İşleri’nde söz konusu ülkenin (Afganistan’ın) tarih, kültür ve etnografya uzmanı olarak kabul görmüş ve CIA’nin Paştun Kızıl Hücresi’nde görev almıştır.*

Bay Mason 2005’te, Pakistan sınırındaki İl Yeniden Yapılandırma Takımı’nda (PRT) Siyaset Görevlisi olarak çalıştı. Bölgedeki ABD hükümetine bağlı tek kıdemli sivil görevli olarak, bölge valisi ve ABD Ordusu manevra elemanlarıyla geniş bir alanı gezmiş ve bölge çapında şura toplantılarının ve binlerce Afgan’ın katıldığı konuşmaların düzenlenmesine katkıda bulunmuştur. Bu tur öncesinde Bay Mason, Ocak 2002’den başlamak üzere, güvenlikle ilgili çeşitli projelerle ilgili olarak, Afganistan’ı sık sık ziyaret etmiştir.

*Bay Mason, şu anda aynı zamanda, Washington’da Gelişmiş Güvenlik İncelemeleri Merkezi’nde Kıdemli Görevli’dir ve Virginia, Quantico’da Donanma Gelişmiş Kültür üğrenimi Merkezi (CAOCL) Güney Asya Masası Görevlisi olarak hizmet vermektedir;* kendisi Virginia’da, Donanma sınıfları için Afganistan’a ilişkin sınıf programı ve uzaktan öğrenim programları geliştirmiş ve Afganistan Harekatçısının Kültür Rehberi’ni yazmıştır; bunlara ek olarak, Afganistan’a gönderilen Denizciler’i eğitmektedir. Bay Mason, Ulusal Savunma üniversitesi, Ortak üzel Operasyonlar üniversitesi, Fort Bragg, RAND, DynCorps’ta ve Donanma Lisansüstü Okulu’nda Afganistan’da etnografya ve isyana karşı koyma konularında dersler vermektedir.

Bunlara ek olarak, *Bay Mason Rochester Institute of Technology’de (RIT) Güvenlik İncelemeleri Master Programı (MSS) için İsyana Karşı Koyma dersi ve Afganistan’a gönderilecek askeri personele eğitim veren (ABD ordusunun gezici) Liderlik Geliştirme ve Sürdürülebilir Barışı Koruma Eğitimi (LDSEP) programı dahilinde Afganistan tarihi, kültürü ve Taliban üzerine dersler vermektedir.*

1990 yılında Yurt Dışı Hizmetleri’ne katılmadan önce, Bay Mason 1977-1979 yılları arasında Güney Amerika’da Barış Gücü gönüllüsü olarak, 1981-1986 arasında aktif görevde donanma subayı olarak, topçu subayı (USS John Young, DD973), ileri gözetleyici (12. Donanma Alayı, 2. Tabur) ve deniz topçu ateşi subayı (2. ANGLICO Airborne). M. Chris Mason, Donanma Uzman Paraşütçü Madalyası, Donanma Başarı Madalyası, Kore Savunma Madalyası, İnsani Hizmet Madalyası, Zimbabve Ordusu Paraşüt Nişanı, ABD Dış İşleri üstün şeref Madalyası ve başka nişanlarla ödüllendirilmiştir. Carnegie Mellon Universitesi’nden lisans, Donanma üniversitesi’nden Askeri Eğitim’de yüksek lisans dereceleri almıştır ve şu anda Washington’da, George Washington üniversitesi’nde Güney Afrika Tarihi doktorası üzerinde çalışmaktadır.

*Culture & Conflict Review Makaleleri:
*Alınmamış dersler, Cilt.1, No. 2, Aralık 2007.

*Diğer Yayınlar:
*Terörizm, Ayaklanma ve Afghanistan (PDF) -Thomas H. Johnson ve M. Chris Mason, 21. Yüzyıl’da Terörizme ve Ayaklanmaya Karşı Savaş, Uluslararası Perspektifler, Cilt 2. Kaynaklarla ve Kolaylaştırıcılarla Savaşmak, yay. James J. Forest, Praeger Security International, 2007.

Taliban’ı ve Afganistan’da Direnişi Anlamak. (PDF) (Text formatı) -Thomas H. Johnson ve M. Chris Mason

Orbis: A Journal of World Affairs 51, Cilt. 1, 20072006


*Odatv.com*


*İşte o biyografi:*



...

----------


## bozok

*Amirallere suikast iddiası* 

*5.2.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



*ürgüt: 1 albay 17 teğmen 1 kasap Suçlama: Suikast ve uyuşturucu*

Eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Metin Ataç ile şimdiki Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Eşref Uğur Yiğit’e yönelik suikast düzenleneceği iddiasına ilişkin iddianame sivil mahkeme tarafından kabul edildi. Uyuşturucu ve terör örgütü üyeliğiyle suçlanan 17’si teğmen 19 sanığın 33 yıla kadar hapsi isteniyor.



DENİZ Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nda görevli iki amirale suikast planladıkları ve uyuşturucu ile TNT kalıbı bulundurdukları iddiasıyla hakkalarında soruşturma yürütülen 9’u tutuklu teğmen 19 sanık hakkındaki iddaname İstanbul 12’inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından kabul edildi. Davanın ilk duruşması 7 Mayıs 2009’da başlayacak ve 3 gün sürecek. Mahkeme, sanıkları çoğunlukla aynı isimlerden oluşan Poyrazköy davasıyla birleştirilmesi talebinin ilk duruşmada duruşmada değerlendirileceğini kaydetti.

*üye hakimden karşı oy* 



Tutuklu sanıkların tutukluluk hallerinin devamına da karar verildi. Ancak Mahkemenin üye hakimi Oktay Kuban, tutuklu sanıklar Faruk Akın, Sinan Efe Noyan, Alperen Erdoğan, Burak Düzalan, Yakut Aksoy, Tarık Ayabakan, ülkü üztürk, Ali Seyhur Güçlü ve Sezgin Demirel’in atılı suçları işlediklerine dair ileri sürülen delillerin hukuki niteliği itibariyle sanıklar hakkında kuvvetli suç şüphesi varlığını gösteren olgular ve bir tutuklama nedeninin bulunmaması sebebiyle tahliye edilmeleri görüşünde olduğunu belirtti ve karşı oy kullandı. 

*Ergenekon dosyası istendi* 



Mahkeme, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine bir yazı yazarak Ergenekon diye tabir edilen silahlı terör örgütü ile ilgili olarak bu örgütün varlığı, yapısı varsa eylemleri konusunda bilgiler içeren ve bu örgüt ile ilgili Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ve başka kurumlardan gelen tüm yazıları da istedi.

*ürgütün adı yok*

 


Mahkeme, iddianamede sanıklar hakkında silahlı terör örgütü üyesi olmak suçundan dava açıldığını ancak bu örgütün ismi ile ilgili herhangi bir değerlendirme yapılmadığını kaydetti. üzellikle iddianamede örgütün yapısı ile ilgili anlatılan hususlar da değerlendirmek suretiyle, iddianamede söz edilen terör örgütünün olup olmadığı, varsa eylemleri ile ilgili çok detaylı bilgiler istenmesi konusunda Türkiye Cumhuriyeti İçişleri Bakanlığı, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü, Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı, Jandarma İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’ndan sorulmasına hükmetti. Duruşmanın görüntülü ve sesli yapılmasının düşünüldüğünü belirten mahkeme bu ortamın sağlanması için İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı’na da yazı yazdı.

*33 yıla kadar hapsi isteniyor*

Harp Okulu’ndan 4’üncülükle mezun olan ve diplomasını İlker Başbuğ’dan alan Faruk Akın’ın “silahlı terör örgütüne üye olmak”, “örgüt amacı doğrultusunda patlayıcı madde ve mermi bulundurmak”, “aynı suç işleme kararıyla birden çok kişiye ait kişisel verileri hukuka olarak kaydetmek” suçlarından 32 yıl 7 ay 5 gün hapis cezasıyla cezalandırılması istendi.

*Hem terör hem uyuşturucu* 

Sinan Efe Noyan, Yiğithan Göksu ve Barbaros Mercan hakkında “silahlı terör örgütüne üye olmak”, “örgüt amacı doğrultusunda patlayıcı madde ve mermi bulundurmak” suçlarından 29’ar yıl hapis istendi. 

Alperen Erdoğan, Burak Düzalan, Yakut Aksoy ve Tarık Ayabakan hakkında “silahlı terör örgütüne üye olmak”, “kişisel kullanım amacı dışında uyuşturucu madde bulundurmak”, “aynı suç işleme kararıyla birçok kişiye ait kişisel verileri hukuka aykırı olarak kaydetmek” suçlarından 33’ar yıl 7’şer ay 5’er gün hapis cezası istendi.

Sanıklardan ülkü üztürk, Sezgin Demirel ve Koray Kemiksiz hakkında “silahlı terör örgütüne üye olmak”, “aynı suç işleme kararıyla birçok kişiye ait kişisel verileri hukuka aykırı olarak kaydetmek” suçlarından 18’er yıl 7’şer ay 5’er gün hapis cezası istendi. 

Sanıklar Halit Mehmet Ergül, Fatih Göktaş, Ali Seyhur Güçlü, Burak Amaç, Mehmet Orhan Yücel, Oğuz Dağnık ve Burak üzkan hakkında “silahlı terör örgütüne üye olmak” suçundan 15’er yıl hapis cezası istendi. 

Sanıklardan Levent üakın hakkında “uyuşturucu veya uyarıcı madde temin etmek, ticareti yapma veya sağlama”, “6136 sayılı yasa kapsamında mermi bulundurmak” suçlarından 17 yıl hapis cezası istendi. 

*‘Uğur ve Metin Paşa operasyonu için Orhan Albay bilgi verecek’*

İddİanamede Oramiraller Yiğit ve Ataç’a yapılacak suikast iddiasının detayları da yer aldı. Teğmenler Faruk Akın ve Sinan Efe Noyan’ın Kocaeli’ndeki evlerinde yapılan aramada buzdolabının altında motor kısmının yanında siyah poşet içerisinde 2 ayrı siyah ve beyaz olmak üzere poşet bulunduğunun belirtildiği iddianamede poşet içerisinde 50 adet uzun 9 mm MKE yapımı fişek ve 50 adet kısa 9 mm MKE yapımı fişek bulunduğu kaydedildi. Fişeklerin bulunduğu poşet içerisinde katlanmış vaziyette beyaz kağıt üzerine siyah kalemle yazılmış “Alb. Tayfun Duman”dan gelecek fizibiliteye göre Uğur ve Metin Paşa’ya yapılacak operasyonun detay ve tarihlerini Levent Bektaş, Orhan Yücel Albay üzerinden iletecek. Size teslim edilen malzemeleri korunaklı bir yerde tutunuz“ ibaresi ile son bulan 5x15 cm ebadında not kağıdı ile aynı buzdolabının motor kısmına saklanmış şekilde, yağlı haki renk kağıda sarılı TNT kalıbı olduğu değerlendirilen yaklaşık 500 gr ağırlığındaki madde elde edildiği anlatıldı. İstanbul Kriminal Polis Laboratuvarı Müdürlüğü’nün hazırladığı raporda, ele geçirilen 500 gram ağırlığındaki maddenin askeri amaçlar için fabrikasyon olarak üretilen yüksek güçlü patlayıcılardan olduğu iddianamede belirtildi. 


...

----------


## bozok

*ülüm Kuyuları Aynı, Adres Farklı* 



_Kayseri İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz davasıyla gündeme gelen “faili meçhuller” konusunda Emekli Albay Erdal Sarızeybek çarpıcı bir açıklama yaptı._


Sarızeybek, faili meçhul denilen ve kamuoyunu etkilemek amacıyla *“ölüm kuyuları”* adı verilen kuyularda olduğu söylenen cesetlerin, 1990’larda çatışmalarda öldürülen; ancak terör örgütünün kaybı az görünsün diye teröristlerce kaçırılıp gömülen terör örgütü mensuplarına ait olabileceğini söyledi. Sarızeybek şunları söyledi:

*“Bu gömülen teröristlerin yerlerini sadece PKK biliyor. Ayrıca o dönemde çatışmalarda ağır yaralanan ve örgüte yük olacak teröristler de öldürülüp gömülüyorlardı.*

*Bunların yerini de sadece örgüt biliyor. Bu kuyuların yerlerini gösterenler ve mahkemelerde tanık olarak dinlenenler de ya bir dönem terör örgütü içinde bulunmuş teröristler, ya da terör örgütü sempatizanları. Bu da aklımıza bu kuyularda bulunduğu iddia edilen cesetlerin teröristler mi olduğu sorusunu getiriyor.”*

Cemal Temizöz davasının, İsveç’te yaşayan itirafçı Abdülkadir Aygan’ın *“itirafları”* çerçevesinde açıldığını hatırlatan Sarızeybek, *“Bu adam bütün detayları biliyorsa, demek ki iddia edilen suç işlendiğinde orada ve hatta belki kendisi bu suçları işlemiş.*


*O zaman bu adamın mutlaka mahkemeye getirilmesi, dinlenmesi, ifadesinin alınması gerekir. Ama bu yönde bir başvurunun olmasına rağmen, gerekli çalışma yapılmıyor. Taraf Gazetesi gidip röportaj yapabiliyor. Aygan’ın yeri yurdu belli. Ama kimse gidip bu adamı alıp getirmiyor”* diye konuştu.

Bu tür girişimlerin, çalışmaların sadece bu olayda değil başka olaylarda da yapılmadığını kaydeden Sarızeybek, kendi görev yaptığı dönemde Aktütün, Alan ve Derecik karakollarına saldırıda 74 Mehmetçiğin şehit olduğunu, bu şehitlerin katilinin saldırıları bizzat yöneten teröristin Osman ücalan olduğunu hatırlatarak sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü:

*“Osman ücalan şu an Süleymaniye’de. Onun da yeri yurdu belli. Gazetelerimizde boy boy fotoğrafları yayınlanıyor. Düğün yapıyor, fırın açıyor. Ama kimse gidip bu şehitlerin katilini alıp getirmiyor.”*




*5 şubat 2010 / avazturk.com*

----------


## bozok

*Sayın Gates’in de dediği gibi…* 


_ABD Savunma Bakanı Robert Gates’i Türk kamuoyu yakından tanır. Kendisi, Bush döneminde de Savunma Bakanı’ydı ve bizim Kuzey Irak’a kara harekatı düzenlememiz üzerine taa Avusturalya ve Hindistan’dan, “Kısa sürede çekilin” diye talimat göndermişti. Talimatına, “PKK sorunu öyle sadece askeri yöntemlerle çözülemez” hatırlatmasını eklemeyi de unutmadı._ 


O dönem bizim Genelkurmay’ın başında bulunan Yaşar Büyükanıt, bu rahatsız edici tavrı önemsemiyormuş gibi yaparak*, "Kısa süre izafidir. Bir yıl da olabilir, bir gün de. Amerikalılar, Afganistan'da terörizme karşı yıllardır savaşıyorlar"* cevabını vermişti.


Bunun üzerine Amerikalılar daha açık konuşmak zorunda kaldı ve George Bush kameraların önüne bizzat geçip, *“To move quickly, achieve their objective and then get out... as quickly as possible…”* Yani, *“ Hedefinize ulaştıysanız, hızlıca hareket edip mümkün olan en kısa zamanda çıkıp gidin”* anlamında, biraz diplomasi kurallarını zorlayan bir cümle kullandı. O sırada Türk hava sahasına girmekte olan Robert Gates de uçakta gazetecilere, *“Sanırım, Türkler mesajımızı aldılar”* dedi.


Evet, mesajı almıştık… Kuzey Irak’tan 24 saati doldurmadan apar topar çıktık. *“Kısa süre izafidir”* diyen Genelkurmay Başkanı ile TSK birliklerinin Irak’tan çekilmeye başladığını bizler gibi televizyondan öğrenen hükümetin karizması yerle bir oldu…


Eski CİA başkanı Robert Gates, Amerikan derin devletinin o kadar önemli bir adamı ki, Savunma Bakanlığı görevine Obama hükümetinde de devam ediyor. Geçen hafta NATO Savunma Bakanları toplantısı için İstanbul’a geldi. Toplantıdan sonra Ankara’ya hareket etti ve Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, Milli Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül ve Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ ile kapsamlı görüşmeler yaptı.


Başbuğ-Gates görüşmesi, diğerlerinden daha uzun sürdü ve öngörülen süreyi de bir hayli aştı. Görüşme sonrası ABD’li Bakan, bir grup Türk ve Amerikalı gazetecinin karşısına geçip aynen şöyle dedi:


*“Orgeneral bana dedi ki, (İlker Başbuğ’u kastediyor) ‘Herkesi öldürmek, nihai çözüm değildir.’ Ben de bu görüşe katılıyorum. Topluma dönmeye hazır olanla, iflah olmayacakları birbirinden ayırmak gerekir. Bu bağlamda Başbakan Erdoğan’ın girişimini (açılım süreci) olumlu karşılıyoruz. Geçen hafta Washington’da görüştüğüm Kürdistan Bölgesel Yönetimi lideri Mesud Barzani ile de PKK üzerinde daha fazla baskı uygulanması konusunu görüştük. Washington’a döndüğümde, Türkiye’nin ek talepleri konusunda başka neleri yapabilecekleri konusunu da ayrıca ele alacağız…”*


üyle tahmin ediyoruz ki İlker Başbuğ, PKK terörü ile mücadele konusunda Türkiye’nin ABD’ye yönelik talepleri konusunda başka şeyler de dile getirmiştir ama Amerikalı ne yapıyor?


İlker Başbuğ’un içeride söylediği, *“Herkesi öldürmek nihai çözüm değildir”* cümlesini, -Muhtemelen Başbuğ’dan izin almaksızın- gazetecilere aktarıyor. Yani neyin manşet olacağını çok iyi biliyor. Böylece, TSK’nın kapalı kapılar ardında *“açılıma”* destek verdiği görüntüsü (veya gerçeği) ortaya çıkmış oluyor.


Genelkurmay bir kez daha açığa düşüyor. Kendi mesajları medyaya Amerikalı Bakan tarafından servis ediliyor, kendi mesajlarını bile yönetemeyen bir duruma düşüyorlar.


*şimdi İlker Başbuğ ne desin?*


*“Hayır, ben öyle demedim”* dese, *“üldürmeyi çözüm olarak mı görüyorsun?”* diye soracaklar; *“Dedim”* dese, bu kez de, *“Açılıma destek mi veriyorsun”* denilecek.


Tam bir strateji yoksunluğu…


PKK’lı öldürmeme konusunda TSK’yı hizaya getiren Robert Gates, 2003 yılında Türk subayının başına çuval geçiren Irak’taki ABD kuvvetleri komutanı Orgeneral Ray Odierno hakkında hiç de esnek düşünmüyor. Bir gazetecinin bu konuyu gündeme getirmesi üzerine, önce, *“Ben o zaman Savunma Bakanı değildim. O sırada Teksas’ta üniversitedeydim ve futbol takımına koç aramakla meşguldüm”* diye dalga geçtikten sonra, konuya şu ifadeyle son noktayı koyuyor:


*“Odierno’nun unvanı ortada. Ona Başkan’ın (Obama) da benim de itimadımız tamdır”*


*“Asimetrik psikolojik harbin”* nasıl göz göre göre kaybedildiğini yaşayarak gördüğümüz günlerden geçiyoruz.


Hayırlı işler.




yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / KENTGAZETESİ / 8 şUBAT 2010

----------


## bozok

*İntihar nedeni Ergenekon mu?* 

*9.2.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



*Albayı intihara götüren ihanet mi Ergenekon mu?*

*Burak Bilge / VATAN* 

Deniz Kuvvetleri’ndeki 7’nci İntihar kafa karıştırdı

Kurmay Albay Erden’in intiharı Ergenekon soruşturmasının başlamasından bu yana Deniz Kuvvetleri’nde yaşanan 7’nci intihar oldu. İlk bakışta yasak aşk bunalımı olarak görünen intiharın detayları akıllara birçok soru getirdi:




* Albay’ın eşini adım adım kim izledi?

* üzel fotoğrafları kim çekti ve ne amaçla internette yayınladı? 

* Albay’ın Ergenekon’la ne ilgisi var? 

* Takip savcılık talimatıyla mı yapıldı?



İzmir’de görevli Kıdemli Kurmay Albay Berk Erdem’in intiharından sonra akıllara İtalya’da Gladyo’nun tasfiyesi sırasında yaşanan kaza ve intiharlar gelmeye başladı. ünceki akşam 16:30 sıralarında İzmir’de Güney Deniz Saha Komutanlığı’nda görevli Albay Erden’in evinde beylik tabancasını başına dayayıp tetiğe basması kafaları karıştırdı. İntihar Deniz Kuvvetleri’nde son iki yılda yaşanan 7. intihar oldu. 

*üniformasıyla intihar etmiş*

Albay Berk Erden’in cenazesi otopsinin ardından askeri yetkililere teslim edildi. Bitişik atışla başına ateş ederek intihar ettiği kesinleşen ve olay sırasında üzerinde askeri üniforması bulunan Albay Erden’in, inceleme sonunda kurşunun sağ şakağından girip sol taraftan da çıktığı saptandı. Albay Erden’in, cenazesi, işlemlerin ardından askeri yetkililere teslim edildi. Erden’in cenazesi İnciraltı Yenikale’deki Güneydeniz Saha Komutanlığı’na getirildi. Burada yapılan resmi törene Ege Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Hayri Kıvrıkoğlu ve üst düzey subaylar, Erden’in silah arkadaşları katıldı. Erden’in cenazesi törenin ardından havayoluyla İstanbul’a götürülmek üzere askeri tesisten çıkarıldı.

*İnternet iddiası araştırılıyor*

Bu arada, birliğinde komutanlarıyla tartıştığı öne sürülen Albay Berk Erden’in, eşiyle ilgili internet sitesindeki iddialar üzerine de soruşturma başlatıldı. Bir internet sitesinde, Albay Berk Erden’in eşi ü. Erden’in, Deniz Kuvvetleri’nde görevli evli olan Albay A.ü. ile yasak aşk yaşadığı ileri sürülerek fotoğraflar yayınlanmıştı. 21 Ocak 2010 tarihinde siteye *‘Donanmada bir yasak aşk hikayesi’* başlığıyla klip şeklinde fotoğrafların yüklenmesinin ardından Albay Erden’in ailevi nedenlerle intihar etmiş olabileceği iddia edildi.


...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon günlüğü* 

*üzel Yetkili Savcı karargaha alınmadı*

*9.2.2010 / VATAN GZT. / Recep DEMİRCİ* 



ERGENEKON soruşturmasını yürüten Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal, Erzincan’da 2’si astsubay 3 kişiyi gözaltına aldı. Astsubaylardan 3’üncü Ordu Karargahı İstihbarat şubesi’nde görevli Astsubay A.S.’nin ofisini de aramak isteyen şanal, arama emriyle nizamiyeye gitti. Ancak nizamiyede Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’ndan izin alınmadan karargaha giremeyeceği söylenerek geri çevrildi. 

*Kanadoğlu’nun soruşturması Ankara’da* 

7 OCAK 2009 tarihinde evinde arama yapılan ve *’şüpheli’* sıfatıyla sorgulanan Yargıtay Onursal Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Sabih Kanadoğlu’nun dosyasında yeni bir gelişme yaşandı. Soruşturmayı yürüten İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, yetkisizlik kararı vererek dosyayı Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na gönderdi. İstanbul Savcılığı, bu karara gerekçe olarak *“suç unsuru konuların Ankara’da olmasını”* gösterdi.


*Adli Tıp’a 'ıslak imza' soruşturması*

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı tarafından İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’ndaki ıslak imzanın Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’e ait olduğunu tespit eden İstanbul Adli Tıp Kurumu hakkında soruşturma başlatıldı. İmzanın üiçek’e ait olduğunu tespit eden kurumun hazırladığı raporu kendilerine ulaştırmadan basında haberlerin çıkmasını gerekçe gösteren savcılık, Adli Tıp Kurumu yetkilileri hakkında soruşturma açtı.


*Balyoz savcısından 'mühürlü torba' tepkisi*

BİR gazetede çıkan, _“İstanbul Adli Tıp Kurumu Başkanlığı, Balyoz planı belgelerinin mühürlü torbada getirilmesini istedi”_ haberine yalanlama geldi. Savcı Mehmet Berk, haberin uydurma olduğunu söyleyerek _“Adli Tıp Kurumu’na evrak göndermedik, gönderme gibi bir durumumuz da yok. Dosyada emniyetle birlikte araştırma yaptırıyoruz. Biz Adli Tıp’a nasıl evrak gönderileceğini bilmeyecek savcılar mıyız?”_ diye sitem etti.


...

----------


## bozok

*Evet'çi uzmanlar acemi çıktı* 


*10.02.2010 - 09:16 / gazeteport.com*

**


_'İrtica Planı' belgesindeki imzanın Albay üiçek'e ait olduğunu belirten Adli Tıp üst kurulundaki 7 kişiden 3'ü, üç ay önce 'uzmanlık' sertifikası alıp kurula girmiş._

*İSTANBUL /* Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'e ait olduğu öne sürülen *'İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem planı'* isimli belgeyle ilgili tartışmalar bitmiyor. Adli Tıp Kurumu Fizik İhtisas Dairesi Adli Belge İnceleme Genel Kurulu, 4'e karşı 7 oyla, belgedeki ıslak imzanın üiçek'e ait olduğu görüşüne vardı.

İmza üiçek'in *'el ürünüdür'* diyen 7 kişiden üçü ilk raporda da imzaları bulunan Fizik İhtisas Dairesi Başkanı. Prof. Dr. H. Bülent üner, Dr. Lokman Başer ve Uzm. Dr. Hacı Mehmet Akın.



Akşam'ın haberine göre; Bu 7 kişi arasında bulunan diğer üç kişiyle ilgili de *Fizik İhtisas Dairesi'nde daha önce 3 yıl başkanlık yapan Yrd Doç. Dr. ümer Kurtaş ilginç iddialarda* bulundu. 


*BİR HAFTALIK KURSLA SERTİFİKA VERİLDİ* 
Yard. Doç. Dr. Kurtaş'ın iddiasına göre *'İmza üiçek'in'* diyen *Dr. Gürol Berber, Dr. Eyüp Kandemir ve Dr. Ahmet Bülent üzata*, 15 Ekim'deki belgeyle ilgili hazırlanan ilk raporun ardından Adli Belge İnceleme Birimi'nde görevlendirildi. Kurtaş, bu üç ismin bir haftalık kursla *'Adli Belge Uzmanlığı'* sertifikası aldığını öne sürerek, *'Kimse bu kadar kısa bir sürede uzman olamaz. Asıl uzman arkadaşlar davet edilmeliydi'* dedi.

Dr. Berber, 2006'da Gaziosmanpaşa Adli Tabipliği'nde görev yaptı. O dönem 8 yaşındaki bir kıza verdiği *'bekaret'* testi raporu tartışma yarattı. Adli Tıp Kurumu ses inceleme uzmanlarından Dr. üzata ise telefon dinlemelerde konuşmacı tanıma üzerine çalıştı. Uzm. Dr. Kandemir de Adli Tıp Kurumu'nda 2003'te göreve başladı. Ses ve Görüntüleme Merkezi'nde görev yaptı. 

Yrd. Doç. Dr. Kurtaş, imzanın kime ait olduğunun tespit edilemeyeceğini söyleyen 4 uzmanla ilgili *'Bu arkadaşlar 8 ila 15 yıl arasında bu işin uzmanı olarak görev yapıyorlar. İşin profesyonelleri tespit edemiyor ama bir-iki ay önce sertifika alan kişiler tespit etmişler'* şeklinde konuştu. 


*KANUN NE DİYOR?* 
Adli Tıp Kurumu Kanunu'na göre İhtisas Dairesi'ndeki uzman sayısı 7'den fazla olunca görüş bildirecek uzmanlar, her ay Daire Başkanı huzurunda kurayla belirlenir. 


*BELGE TUTUKLAMA GETİRİR Mİ?*
'İrtİca ile Mücadele Planı' belgesiyle ilgili son Adli Tıp raporu Albay Dursun üiçek'in yeniden tutuklanmasına neden olacak mı? Marmara üniversitesi Hukuk Fakültesi Prof. Dr. Ahmet Gökçen, *'Tek delile dayanarak hüküm konulmaz. Hakim bilirkişilerin de bilirkişisidir, dolayısıyla tarafları, tanıkları da dinleyecek'* derken emekli askeri yargıç ümit Kardaş, *'Tutuklanmaı zayıf bir ihtimal'* şeklinde konuştu.

Albay üiçek'in avukatı Mustafa üevik de *'Konuyla ilgili askeri savcılığın da yaptığı soruşturma var. Askeri savcılık, belgeyi defalarca talep etti, şimdiye kadar intikal ettirilmedi. Müvekkilimin yeniden tutuklanması zayıf bir ihtimal'* dedi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Amirallere 'Kafes'te şüpheli sıfatıyla sorgu* 


*10.02.2010 - 09:24 / gazeteport.com*

**

_Kafes Planı'nda 'Danışma Kurulu' olarak adları geçtiği iddia edilen Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Sağdıç ile Foça üıkarma Gemileri Komutanı Ilğar, özel yetkili savcıya talimatla ifade verecek._ 

*İSTANBUL -* Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral *Kadir Sağdıç* ile İzmir Foça üıkarma Gemileri Komutanı Tuğamiral *Mehmet Fatih Ilğar'*ın, Kafes soruşturması kapsamında,* 'şüpheli'* sıfatıyla ifadeleri alınacak. Amiraller İstanbul'a gelmeyecek, üzel Yetkili İzmir Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'na talimatla ifade verecek.

Sabah gazetesinden Veli Sarıboğa'nın haberine göre; *"Kafes Eylem Planı"* soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar Ercan şafak ile Murat Yönder, planda *'Danışma Kurulu'* tanımlamasıyla isimleri yer aldığı iddia edilen İzmir'de görevli *Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç* ile *Tuğamiral Mehmet Fatih Ilğar'*ın ifadelerinin alınması için 1 şubat 2010'da İzmir Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'na talimat yazısı gönderdi. Sağdıç ile Ilğar'a sorulacak soruların *"Kafes Eylem Planı"* iddiaları çerçevesinde olacağı belirtildi.

Aynı soruşturma kapsamında adı geçen eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutamı emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü'nün de ifadesinin alınacağı vurgulandı. üğütçü'nün söz konusu danışma kurulunun başkanı, Sağdıç'ın başkan yardımcısı, Ilğar'ın ise kurul üyesi olduğu öne sürüldü. 

*7 SUBAY TUTUKLANDI* 
Poyrazköy'de 21 Nisan günü başlatılan kazıların ardından Kafes soruşturması kapsamında adı geçen 41 şüpheliden bugüne kadar ifadesi alınanların sayısı 38 oldu. *Deniz Yarbay Ercan Kireçtepe, Deniz Binbaşı Erme Onat, Deniz kıdemli Binbaşı Eren Günay ve emekli Deniz Binbaşı Levent Bektaş, Deniz Piyade Kurmay Kıdemli Albay Mücahit Erakyol, Deniz Kıdemli Albay Levent Gülmen, Deniz Kurmay Yarbay Halil üzsaraç* tutuklandı.

Kafes Eylem Planı belgesi, Poyrazköy'deki kazıda bulunan mühimmatların ardından başlatılan soruşturma kapsamında emekli deniz Binbaşı Levent Bektaş'ın ofisinde bir film CD'sinde şifrelenmiş olarak bulundu. Plan, özellikle gayrimüslimlere yönelik çeşitli suikastler düzenlenerek hükümeti zor durumda bırakmayı hedef alıyor. Planda Agos Gazetesi abonelerine yönelik ve Adalar Vapuru'nun bombalanması gibi eylemler yer alıyor.

...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da belgeselli savunma 




09.02.2010 - 17:35 / gazeteport.com

*
_İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanığı Hüseyin Keskin, Sarıkamış'a ''Ergenekon'' örgütü adına silahlı eylem yapmak için gittiği iddiasını yalanlayarak, ''Ben hükümet yıkmaktan, devirmekten anlamam. Ertaç Giray'ı tanıdığım için buradayım'' dedi._

_Tutuklu sanık Durmuş Ali üzoğlu ise emniyet ve adliyedeki Fethullahçı grubun operasyonuyla cezaevinde bulunduklarını belirterek, belgeselli savunma yaptı._ 

*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada savunmasını yapan Keskin, davanın tutuksuz sanıklarından eski savcı avukat *Ertaç Giray'ın korumalığını yaptığı iddialarının doğru olmadığını* kaydetti. 


*''Sarıkamış'a gezmeye, tatile gittim. Başıma gelmeyen kalmadı''* diyen Keskin, babasının emeklilik davasında avukat olarak Ertaç Giray'ın yardımcı olduğunu kaydetti. 


Askerlik yaparken komutanı olan *Kubilay Seyhan ile ağabey ve kardeş gibi bir ilişki kurduklarını ifade eden Keskin, askerliğini bitirdikten bir yıl sonra komutanını aradığını, son üç yılda da Seyhan ile 20 civarında telefonla konuştuğunu* vurguladı. 


Keskin, Sarıkamış'a geleceğini söylediğinde komutanının şaşırdığını ve inanmadığını dile getirerek, *''Biletimi aldım, çıktım. Bilseydim başıma gelecekleri ne gider ne de uğrardım. Bir silah yakalattım onu da Ertaç Giray'dan habersiz aldım. Ofis taşınınca silah bende kaldı. Yerine koyacaktım, koyamadım''* dedi. 


*BAşIMA BİR şEY GELECEğİNİ BİLİYORDUM* 
Komutanının kendisine iki gün kaldığı Sarıkamış'ı gezdirdiğini ifade eden Keskin, *''(Hüseyin Keskin Sarıkamış'a gelecek, suikast yapacak) diye bir şey yok. Ben kendimi yakalattım. Sarıkamış'ta poğaça almak için köşeyi dönünce silahım göründü. Polis silahın ruhsatlı olup olmadığını sordu. 'Ertaç Giray'ın adına ruhsatlı' dedim. Ben Ertaç Giray hakkında bir şey bilmiyordum. Başıma bir şey geleceğini anladım, ama bu denli olacağını bilmiyordum''* şeklinde konuştu. 


*BEN HüKüMET YIKMAKTAN DEVİRMEKTEN ANLAMAM* 
Keskin, herhangi bir örgüte üyeliğinin bulunmadığını anlatarak, *''Ben suçsuzum, bir suç işlemedim. Bir hata yaptım, kabul ediyorum. Ben kötü bir şey söylemedim. üfkem beni buraya getirdi. Ben hükümet yıkmaktan, devirmekten anlamam. Ertaç Giray'ı tanıdığım için buradayım. Sarıkamış'ta polisler üzerimi soydu ve vücudumda 'Ergenekon' dövmesi aradılar. Bir şey bulamadılar''* dedi. 

Hüseyin Keskin, *''Yapmadığım bir suçtan dolayı burada olmam beni yıkıyor. Ben suçsuzum''* diyerek savunmasını tamamladı. 


Keskin'e savunmasının ardından Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün tarafından eski ifadeleri okundu. 


*''(AKTüTüN'üN İNTİKAMINI ALACAğIM) DEMEDİM''* 
Başkan şengün'ün, Sarıkamış Emniyetindeki ifadesini hatırlatarak, *''(Görsem vuracaktım, kesecektim) demişsin''* sözleri üzerine Keskin, *''Yok öyle bir şey. Bir öfke olarak söyledim. Yapacak değilim. Herkes söylüyor''* dedi. 


üapraz sorgusu sırasında da savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, Sarıkamış'taki ifadesinde, Aktütün karakol baskınından sonra vatan hainlerini öldüreceğini söylediğini hatırlattığı Keskin, *''Bana polisler 'senin yanında bulunduğun savcı Ergenekon terör örgütü üyesi, avukatlık yapıyor' dediler. Ben üye değilim. Bir tek PKK terör örgütünü bilirim. İfademi verirken de bunları öfkeyle söyledim. Bana sordukları için söyledim. Ben direkt 'Aktütün'ün intikamını alacağım' demedim''* şeklinde konuştu. 

Pekgüzel'in sorusu üzerine Keskin, 2006 yılının sonunda Ertaç Giray'ın bürosunda çalışmaya başladığını belirten *Keskin, bir yıl sonra ayrıldığını, ayrıldıktan sonra aldığı Giray'ın antika silahının kendisinde dört ay kadar kaldığını* söyledi. 


Başkan şengün de *''Hem adamın silahını alıyorsun hem de yanında çalışmıyorsun. Nasıl oluyor, izah eder misin?''* diye sorduğu Keskin, bunun meraktan kaynaklandığını savundu. 


*ADINA ALINMIş NUMARAYLA üZTüRK'E MESAJ üEKİLDİ*
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada çapraz sorgusuna devam edilen tutuklu sanık Hüseyin Keskin, Cumhuriyet Savcısı Nihat Taşkın'ın, *''Zekeriya üztürk'le yaptığınız 19 telefon görüşmesinin içeriğini hatırlıyor musunuz?''* sorusuna, üztürk'le karşılıklı olarak hiç muhabbet etmediğini, telefon görüşmelerinin tamamının *''Ofisi ne zaman açacaksın?''* şeklinde olduğunu söyledi. 


Savcı Taşkın'ın, *''üzerinize kayıtlı bir telefon numarasından Muzaffer Tekin'le 7 adet mesajlaşma görülüyor. Bu numara, sizin kimlik bilgilerinizle alınmış. Açıklar mısınız?''* demesi üzerine Keskin, Muzaffer Tekin'i tanımadığını ifade ederek, *''üyle birisine mesaj çekmedim. Böyle bir numara da hatırlamıyorum''* dedi. 


Keskin'in çapraz sorgusunun ardından avukatı Celal ülgen de savunmasını tamamladı.

*''MUSTAFA KEMAL'İN ASKERİ OLARAK ASLA DARBECİ OLMAM"* 
Duruşmada, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, tutuklu sanıklardan Durmuş Ali üzoğlu'nu savunmasını yapmak üzere sanık kürsüsüne çağırarak yasal haklarını hatırlattı. üzoğlu, savunmasını şehit askerlere ithaf ettiğini belirterek, böyle bir davanın içinde bulunmaktan dolayı rahatsız olduğunu söyleyen sanıkların olduğunu ve kimi zaman kendilerini cuntacılıkla suçladıklarını ve küçümsendiklerini anlattı.

*CEZAEVİNDE 2 KİTAP YAZDI*
*''Mustafa Kemal'in askeri olarak asla darbeci olmam. Ben Mustafa Kemal'in devrimcisiyim. Bu bir dava değil, Türk milletine ve silahlı kuvvetlere karşı örtülü bir operasyondur''* diyen üzoğlu, kendisinin belgeli, somut kanıtlarla operasyonun nasıl yapıldığını ortaya koyacağını ifade etti. 2008 yılında gözaltına alınırken evinde yapılan aramayı da anlatan üzoğlu, şöyle devam etti: 


*EşİMİN KIZIMIN üZEL EşYALARINI ERKEK POLİSLER ARADI*
*''Evime girer girmez, yatak odasını aramak istediler. Eşimin, kızımın bütün özel eşyalarını o erkek polisler aradı. Bir kadının mahremiyetinden başka neyi vardır. Bunu yapın, her şeyi bitirirsiniz. Hele eşi yanındayken bu onursuzluğa engel olamıyorsa, düşünün. Hem eşimin hem kızımın... Bir aile reisi olarak bütün onurumu yerle bir ettiler. Ne adına yaptınız bunu? O gün bugündür ben eşimle görüşmedim. Ben nasıl çıkıp da o kadının yüzüne bakacağım. Ben onun aşkıyım. Her insanın aşkı yüce bir dağ gibidir. Bunu neyle ödeyecekler? Bu hesabı ödeyecekler. Adalet mutlaka bu ülkede tesis edilecek. Bu zulme, bu hukuksuzluğa suç ortaklığı yapan herkes hesabını verecektir.''* 


üzoğlu, 21 aydır tutuklu bulunduğunu kaydederek, *''İddianameye bakıyorum, sağlıklı bir insanın yazacağı bir şey değil. Savcıların yazmadığı belli. üünkü savcılar böyle bir iddianame yazmaz''* diye konuştu. Cezaevinde kaldığı süre içerisinde *''Ergenekon Mezarlığı''* ve *''Dünya Tel ürgününün Altında''* adlı iki kitap yazdığını ve tahliye olduktan sonra yayımlayacağını belirten üzoğlu, savunmasında beş saat görsel sunum yapacağını ve beş saat de konuşacağını söyledi.

*BELGESELLİ SAVUNMA*
Durmuş Ali üzoğlu, daha sonra, *''Dinler arası diyalog''* konulu Fethullah Gülen'in, Papa ve Fener Rum Patriği Bartholomeos'la olan görüntülerinin de yer aldığı *''Hristiyanlığın Truva Atı'' adlı belgeseli izlettirmeye başladı.* 


Belgeselin yaklaşık 20'nci dakikasına gelindiğinde Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı şengün, Durmuş Ali üzoğlu'na *''Bunu izlettirmenizdeki amacınız ne? Bu sizin savunmanız mı? Savunmanıza katkısı nedir?''* diye sordu. üzoğlu da *''Biz burada bir örgüt olarak suçlanıyoruz. Ben de ara yönetici olarak suçlandım. İlk günden beri terör örgütü üyesi olmadığımı söylüyorum.* *Bu operasyonun emniyet ve adliyenin içerisindeki Fethullahçı bir grup tarafından yapıldığını söylüyorum. Bunu da bu CD ile somut olarak anlatacağım''* dedi. 


Köksal şengün de üzoğlu'nun *''görsel savunmam''* *dediği 'Hristiyanlığın Truva Atı'* isimli belgeselde, dava ile alakası olmayan birçok insanın isminin geçtiğini ve bu kişilere yönelik suçlamalar yapıldığını ifade ederek, *''Bu şekilde savunma yapmana izin veremem. Sözlü savunmanı istediğin kadar geniş şekilde yapabilirsin ancak bu şekilde görüntülü savunma yapmana izin vermiyorum''* diye konuştu. 

Durmuş Ali üzoğlu'nun *''Hristiyanlığın Truva Atı''* isimli belgeselin savunması olduğunu tekrarlaması üzerine, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı şengün duruşmaya kısa bir ara verdi. Aranın ardından Başkan şengün, üzoğlu'na *''Bu nedir bize açıklar mısın? Bu sunumda sizin hiçbir katkınız yok. Suçlandığınız konulara katkısı ne? Seyrettiğimiz sunumlarda sanıklar tarafından katkı vardı. Sizinki sinema seyreder gibi''* dedi. 


üzoğlu da izlettiği görüntülerin dosyada kendi delilleri arasında yer aldığını ifade ederek, *''Fethullahçı örgütün kurduğu kumpasla nasıl buraya gelindiğini anlatmaya çalışıyorum. Hiç kimseyi suçlamıyorum''* diye konuştu. şengün'ün, *''Savunmanızı açıklar şekilde katkıda bulunmalısınız, izah etmelisiniz. (şu bölümde şunlar var) deyip zapta geçilmeli''* şeklindeki uyarısının ardından üzoğlu, kendisin hakkındaki iddiaların temelinin bu filmde yer aldığını belirterek, görüntülü savunmasını yeniden düzenlemek için süre istedi. 


üzoğlu'nun avukatı Cavit Subaşı da müvekkilinin yazılı savunmasının yanında olmadığını belirterek, görüntülü olarak yapılacak sunumun yeniden düzenlenmesi için süre talebinde bulundu. Başkan şengün de bunun üzerine duruşmayı 11 şubat Perşembe günü saat 09.00'a erteledi. 


*İKİNCİ ''ERGENEKON'' DAVASININ 37. DURUşMASI* 
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nde oluşturulan salonda görülen davanın bugünkü duruşmasına, gazeteci Tuncay üzkan, Cumhuriyet gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Mustafa Balbay ile eski üzel Harekat Dairesi Başkan Vekili İbrahim şahin'in de aralarında bulunduğu tutuklu 38 sanık katıldı. 


Tutuklu yargılanan Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, eski İnönü üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu, emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz ve Mustafa Dönmez ise duruşmaya gelmedi. Duruşmada, tutuksuz sanık Hüseyin Nazlıkul da hazır bulundu.

...

----------


## bozok

*üONGAR'IN Eşİ MASON'UN BİYOGRAFİSİ NEDEN KAYBOLDU?*



04.02.2010 - 10:19

Akşam yazarı Oray Eğin, Yasemin üongar’ın eşi Chris Mason’un hayat hikayesini yazmaya devam ediyor. Oray Eğin’in gündeme getirdiği *Chris Mason-CIA ilişkisini*, Mason yalanlamıştı.

Ancak Oray Eğin, bugünkü yazısında bilgi kaynaklarıyla, Chris Mason’un doğruları söylemediğini iddia ediyor.

İşte *“Chris-Yasemin Mason çiftinin özel tarihi”* başlıklı o yazı…

“Bir dönem Washington'da çalışan gazeteci Yasemin üongar Mason'ın eşi Chris Mason, dün eşinin gazetesi Taraf'a bir açıklama yazarak kendi kendisini yalanladı! Nasıl mı? CIA'de çalışmadığını, RAND'de bulunmadığını yazmış. Bana yolladığını söylediği bu mektup* benim elime geçmeden* Taraf'ta yayınlandı...
Mason'ın reddine karşılık bizzat kendisinin ders verdiği okulun sitesinde yer alan biyografisi farklı şeyler söylüyor.

*'Kıdemli araştırma görevlisi'* olarak bulunduğu ve ders verdiği Naval Postgraduate School'un sitesinde biyografisi var Mason'ın.

CIA'e yakın bir düşünce kuruluşu olan RAND'de ders verdiği de, CIA'in Afganistan'daki* 'Paştun Kızıl Hücresi'*nde görev yaptığı da bu biyografide yazıyor.

Ancak ne garip ki Naval Postgraduate School'daki bu biyografi apar topar İnternet sitesinden kaldırıldı. Dün, NPS'e bir mektup yazarak bu ani değişikliğin sebebini sordum ancak herhangi bir yanıt alamadım.

NPS'in *'Culture and Conflict Studies'* (Kültür ve üatışma üalışmaları) bölümünü Chris Mason'ın yakın arkadaşı Thomas Johnson yönetiyor. İkilinin çeşitli yayın organlarına yazdığı ortak imzalı makaleleri de var.

CIA'de çalıştığı ve istihbarat operasyonlarında yer aldığı, ayrıca RAND'de ders verdiği bilgileri işte bu kadar yakından dahil olduğu bu okuldaki biyografisinde var.

Kendisinin bizzat ders verdiği okul bunları uydurmuş olabilir mi? Dahası bu okulun bölüm başkanı da arkadaşı. Böyle bir şeye inanılır mı?

Dahası neden panikle, apar topar bu biyografi yangından mal kaçırır gibi siteden kaldırılıyor? Bugüne kadar bir problem olmadı bu biyografideki bilgiler de şimdi Türkiye'de tartışılınca mı kaldırıldı acaba? Merak ediyorum...

Yoksa meşhur casus romanı kahramanı Jason Bourne gibi bir* 'hafıza kaybı'* sorunundan mı mustarip Mr. Mason? CIA'de çalıştığı günleri hatırlamıyor belki de...

Söylesin bakalım Ahmet Altan, Yasemin Mason ve enişte Chris Mason: Kim yalancı?

Gelelim bir başka kuruluşa...

Chris Mason *'Center ve Advanced Defense Studies'*de kıdemli üye. Bu kuruluş bugünün ve yarının güvenlik politikaları üzerine yoğunlaşıyor, bu konularda uzmanlaşmış kişileri bünyesinde barındırıyor.

Peki başka kimler var bu kuruluşta? Gelin Chris Mason'ın yol arkadaşlarını, aynı kuruluşta görev yaptığı kişilerden bazılarını tanıyalım...

Anthony Shaffer'ın biyografisi onun 'CIA, FBI, NSA gibi kuruluşların gizli operasyonlarında kilit rol oynadığını' gösteriyor.

Jerrold Post kariyerinin tam 21 yılını CIA'e adayan ve bu kuruluşta 'Kişilik ve siyasi davranış analiz merkezi'ni kuran bir isim.

Lestor Hyman ise Clinton'ın başkanlığı döneminde Başkan Yardımcısı, Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkanı ve CIA Başkanı adaylarının geçmişini araştıran ve inceleyen bir hukukçu.

Yolu CIA'den geçen bu kişiler yani* 'bizim çocuklar'* Chris Mason'la aynı çatı altında çalışıyor.

Bu arada neyse ki Chris Mason bir dönem Dışişleri'nde çalıştığını reddetmiyor. Bir aralar Washington'dan yolladığı haberlerde eşi Yasemin Mason *'Bir Dışişleri yetkilisi'* ya da* 'Dışişleri'nden bir kaynağa göre'* gibi ibareler kullanıldı. Bu kaynak da evdeki koca olsa gerek!

Aslında bu işleri, Dışişleri'nde görevli biriyle evli olup gazetecilik yapmanın nasıl işlediğini en iyi bir başka Taraf yazarı bilir...

Nasıl ki Yasemin Mason kocasının uzmanı olduğu Afganistan'a gidip oradan yazılar yazdı... Amberin Zaman da kocası Ermenistan'daki Amerikan Büyükelçiliği'nde çalıştığı için sıkı bir Ermenistan hayranı oldu, hatta Ermenilerden* 'özür'* kampanyasına da destek verdi...

Keşke Amberin Zaman* 'diplomat kocayla'* gazeteciliğin nasıl işlediğini anlatsa da biz de öğrensek!”


*Odatv.com
*

----------


## bozok

*İşTE BALYOZ’UN KURAMSAL TEMELİ*



05.02.2010 

CIA Ajanı olduğu iddia edilen Mason’un ders verdiği Naval Postgraduate School’un (NPS) National Security Affairs (Milli Dışişleri Güvenlik) bölümünün Müfredatı sanki Taraf gazetesinde yayınlanan Balyoz Planı’nın kuramsal temellerini oluşturuyor.

Müfredatın (http://www.nps.edu/academics/SIGS/NS...ing/index.html) başlıklarına bakalım.

*Güvenlik Bilimleri (Yerel Ağırlıklı)

*NPS dünyanın Yerel Ağırlıklı Savunma Bilimleri’nde dünyanın önde gelen merkezlerinden biridir. Müfredatımız, Yabancı Hizmet Subayı (Foreign Area Officer) eğitiminde ABD Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin standartlarını baz almaktadır. üğrencilerimiz aşağıdaki konular üzerine uzmanlaşabilir:

• Ortadoğu, Güney Asya, Subsahara Afrika
• Uzak Doğu, Güneydoğu Asya ve Pasifik
• Bati Yarımküre
• Avrupa ve Avrasya

*Güvenlik Bilimleri (Uluslararası Ağırlıklı)* 

Yerel müfredatımızın yani sıra, programımızda genel uluslararası konulara başvurarak hazırladığımız birtakım madde ve sorunlara da yer veriyoruz:

• Sivil Ve Askeri İlişkiler
• Savunma Kararını Vermek ve Zemin Hazırlamak
• Anavatan Güvenliği ve Savunması
• Teröre Karşı Savaş – Siyaset ve Strateji

*NPS’ da Dil Eğitimi*

• Rusça
• İspanyolca
• Cince (Mandarin)
• Fransızca
• Arapça

Aslında bu müfredata eklenecek bir şey yok. Ama biz yine de dikkatinizi uluslararası ağırlıklı Güvenlik Bilimleri’nin altındaki noktalara çevirmek istiyoruz: *Sivil Ve Askeri İlişkiler ve Savunma Kararını Vermek ve Zemin Hazırlamak.* 

Bu ders başlıkları tanıdık geliyor mu? 

Gelmiyor mu? O zaman İncirlik üssü’ne, yandaş medyanın yayınlarına, Cemaat’in faaliyetlerine ve AKP’nin uygulamalarına bakalım. 

NPS’nin sayfasını incelediğimizde (http://www.nps.edu/Index.html) öğrencilerin sadece masa başında kuramsal bilgileri ezberlemediklerini görüyoruz. Okulda ezberlettirilen maddeler “agent provokateur” çömezlerine bakın nerelerde alıştırılıyor? 

Fotoğraflar apaçık herşeyi gösteriyor.

*İşte bir örnek. üğrenci ve hocası. Afganistan’da poz verirken...

*

Bir de NPS’nin verdiği dil derslerine bakalım...

ABD dünya coğrafyasında nerede cirit atıyorsa, okulda o coğrafyanın dili öğretiliyor.

Rusça. Açıklamaya gerek yok.
İspanyolca. Güney Amerika’ya bakınız.
üince. ABD’ye sığınan Dalai Lama ve Rabiya Kader’e bakınız.
Fransızca. Fransızca’nın anadil olarak konuşulan Afrika kıtasının ülkelerine bakiniz.
Arapça. Açıklamaya gerek yok.

üğretilen diller arasında Türkçe’nin olmaması göze batıyor. 
Ama bunun açıklaması çok basit. 

“Bizim oğlanlar” ve “bacılar” (Tansu üiller, Yasemin Congar ve kız kardeşleri) pekiyi derecede İngilizce bilir ya, onun için. 

Bu hususta Dalai Lama ve Rabiya Kader gibi ABD’de yasayan Fetulllah Gülen’e de bakınız ve onun yukarıda söz ettiğimiz coğrafyada İngilizce üzerinden ders veren okullarına da…


*Atilla Coşkun
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*9 askeri öldürdün mü?* 

*11.2.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



*Tutuklu albaya savcıdan şok soru...*

Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal’ın yürüttüğü soruşturma kapsamında geçen hafta tutuklanan Eskişehir İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Kıdemli Albay Recep Gençoğlu’nun, Erzincan Alay Komutanı’yken Kemah’ta dokuz askerin şehit edildiği mayınlı saldırıyı organize ettiği gerekçesiyle de sorgulandığı ortaya çıktı.

Albay Gençoğlu, kendisine yöneltilen suçlamaları kabul etmedi. 

Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal’ın talimatıyla Eskişehir’den Erzurum’a getirilen Albay Recep Gençoğlu, 14 saat ifade verdikten sonra, tutuksuz yargılanmak üzere serbest bırakılmıştı. Ancak şanal’ın bir üst mahkemeye itirazı kabul edilince, Gençoğlu’nun tutuklanmasına karar verilmişti.

*Albay savcıyla tartıştı*

Albay Recep Gençoğlu’nun sorgusunda, Erzincan İl Jandarma Alay Komutanlığı görevini yürüttüğü sırada, 11 Ağustos 2008’de, Kemah’ın Olukpınar Köyü yakınlarında yola yerleştirilen mayınların uzaktan kumanda ile patlatılması sonucu, biri yarbay 9 askerin şehit edildiği saldırıyı organize ettiği yolundaki iddia gündeme getirildi.

Savcılık makamı, Albay Gençoğlu’na yöneltilen suçlamayı, saldırıyla Ergenekon örgütünün hedefleri doğrultusunda ülkede kaos yaratmanın amaçlandığı iddiasına dayandırdı. Kıdemli Albay Recep Gençoğlu, saldırıyı PKK’nın düzenlediğini belirterek, iddiaları kabul etmedi ve Savcı Osman şanal ile tartıştı. Kıdemli Albay Recep Gençoğlu’na yöneltilen diğer suçlama ise, Erzincan Gönye Gölü’nde ortaya çıkan 14 el bombası ve mühimmatın buraya atılması emrini verdiğine yönelik iddialarla ilgili oldu. Gençoğlu’na, Kıdemli Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in hazırlandığı öne sürülen, ‘İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’nı Erzincan’da uygulamaya koyduğu ve Ergenekon örgütü üyesi olduğuna yönelik iddialarla ilgili de soru yöneltildi.

*Tuzağa düştüler*

ERZİNCAN’ın Kemah İlçesi kırsalında yaşanan korkunç saldırı şöyle gerçekleşmişti:

_Sarıyazı Köyü’ne bir grup teröristin giriş yaptığı, bazı evlerde saklandığı, erzak desteği aldığı ihbarı üzerine, 11 Ağustos 2008’de, Tabur Komutanı Yarbay Mikdat şandancı emrindeki askeri birlik, harekete geçti. Köyde geniş çaplı arama yapan askerler ihbar boş çıkınca birliğe dönmek için yola çıktı. İstihbarat birimlerine göre yalan ihbarla askerleri tuzağa düşüren teröristler, askeri birliğin köyden ayrıldığını öğrendikleri sırada, Olukpınar Köyü yakınlarında, tek şeritli yola mayını yerleştirdi. Askerleri taşıyan araç aynı yoldan dönerken teröristlerin döşediği mayın infilak etti. Saldırıda Yarbay şandancı dahil 9 asker şehit düştü._

...

----------


## bozok

*CD'ler adli emanette tutulamayacak*

* 11.2.2010 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

 

Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Ankara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığında hakim tarafından yapılan aramada el konulan 22 belgenin adli emanette tutulmasına, bilgisayar hard diski ile CD’lerin kopyalarının ise Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Adli Müşavirliğinin belirleyeceği bir yerde muhafaza edilmesine karar verdi. Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üyesi hakim Kadir Kayan, Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığında gerçekleştirdiği arama sonunda, 20 Ocak 2010 tarihinde tutanak hazırlamıştı. Kayan, aramada bulunan hard disk ve CD’lerin asıllarının ve bir imajının Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’nda tespit ve muhafaza altına alınmasına, bir imajının ise adli emanette tutulmasına karar vermişti. Kayan, iddia edilen suçlama konusu ile ilgili olabileceği düşüncesiyle 22 belgeye el konularak adli emanete getirtilmesini ve burada muhafaza edilmesini kararlaştırmıştı. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, hakim Kayan’ın hazırladığı tutanağa ilişkin 26 Ocak’ta itirazda bulunmuştu. İtiraz dilekçesinde, hard disk ve CD’lerin bir imajının, adli emanet yerine Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Adli Müşavirliği’nin belirleyeceği bir yerde muhafaza edilmesi talep edilmişti. 

*İtiraz kabul edildi*
Dilekçede, el konulan 22 belgeden 7’sine, *“devlet sırrı”* kapsamında olduğu gerekçesiyle el konulmaması istenmişti. İtiraza ilişkin değerlendirmesini tamamlayan Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, aramada bulunan hard disk ve CD’lerin bir imajının adli emanete getirtilmesine ilişkin itirazı kabul ederek, söz konusu imajların, Genelkurmay dli Müşavirliğinin belirleyeceği bir yerde muhafaza edilmesine karar verdi. Mahkeme, el konulan 22 belgeden 7’si ile ilgili itirazı ise söz konusu belgelerin, suçla ilgili oldukları iddia edildiğinden ve devlet sırrı olmadıkları belirtildiğinden, *“konusu suç teşkil eden belgelerin devlet sırrı olamayacağı”* gerekçesiyle reddetti. Mahkeme, 22 belgenin, adli emanette tutulmasını kararlaştırdı. Oy birliği ile verilen karar kesin nitelik taşıyor.

...

----------


## bozok

*İşadamı Mehmet Kurt gözaltına alındı* 

*Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında işadamı Mehmet Kurt gözaltına alındı.* 

*11.2.2010 Perşembe 18:04 / VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında işadamı Mehmet Kurt’un da aralarında bulunduğu 3 kişi gözaltına alındı. Kurt’un Ergenekon zanlılarının kurmak istediği iddia edilen *Cumhuriyet medyası* kapsamında gözaltına alındığı öğrenildi. 

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında bir süredir duran operasyonlar yeniden başladı. İstanbul Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü ekipleri, dün sabah saatlerde üç ayrı adrese eş zamanlı operasyon düzenledi. Baskında aralarında işadamı Mehmet Kurt’un da bulunduğu 3 kişi gözaltına alındı. Bu kişilerin ev ve işyerlerinde yapılan aramada bulunan belge ve CD’den oluşan dokümana el konuldu. Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü’ne götürülen zanlılar sorguya alındı. Kanal 6 Televizyonu’nu satın alan ve adını 6 News olarak değiştiren Mehmet Kurt’un isminin daha önce gözaltına alınan kişilerin ifadesinde ve ele geçirilen dokümanlarda geçtiği iddia edildi. 

Daha önce gözaltına alınan Ergenekon zanlılarının Cumhuriyet Medyası kurmak istediği iddia edilmişti. Tuncay üzkan’ın başını çektiği grubun, Cumhuriyet Gazetesi, üzkan’a ait olan Kanaltürk, Avrasya Televizyonu ve Başkent Televizyonu’nunun Cumhuriyet Medyası adı altında birleştirmek istediği öne sürülüyordu. Ergenekon zanlılarının bu projeye Mehmet Kurt’un sahibi olduğu televizyon kanalını katmak istediği de iddia edildi. Polisin iş adamı Kurt’u bu iddia ile ilgili gözaltına aldığı öğrenildi. Kurt ile birlikte gözaltına alınan iki kişinin polisteki işlemleri sürüyor. 2007’de başlayan Ergenekon soruşturmasında dalga dalga çok sayıda ünlü isim gözaltına alınmış, bunların bir bölümü tutuklanmıştı. 

*Avcılar derneği başkanı serbest*

Erzincan’da Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında 2 astsubayla birlikte gözaltına alınan Erzincan Avcılar Derneği Başkanı Yaşar Baş, tutuksuz yargılanmak üzere serbest bırakıldı. 8 şubat’ta Erzincan’da gözaltına alınan Baş dün Erzurum Adliyesi’ne getirildi ve savcılar tarafından sorgulandı. Baş’a JİTEM yapılanması hakkında ne bildiği soruldu. Ayrıca geçtiğimiz günlerde tutuklanan Albay Recep Gençoğlu hakkında bilgisine başvuruldu. Baş çıkarıldığı mahkeme tarafından serbest bırakıldı. Soruşturma kapsamında gözaltında tutulan Astsubay Murat Yıldız ile Astsubay Ahmet Saraçlar’ın bugün adliyeye sevkedilmeleri bekleniyor. 


...

----------


## bozok

*‘Başbuğ konuştukça bize tebligat geldi’* 

*11.02.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



*Nilüfer Tatar, intihar eden eşinin 43. yaşgününde Uğur Dündar’ın sorularını yanıtladı*

İntihar eden Yarbay Ali Tatar’ın eşi Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın her sert açıklamasının ardından kendilerine eski suçlamalarla ilgili tebligat geldiğini ileri sürdü. Tatar, *“Karşı taraf Başbuğ’a tepkisini böyle gösteriyor”* dedi.

ANKARA - Oramirallere suikast iddiasıyla suçlanan ve intihar eden Yarbay Ali Tatar’ın eşi Nilüfer Tatar, Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un sert açıklamalarının ardından *“karşı tarafın”* tepki olarak eski suçlamaları yeni bir tebligatla gönderdiklerini söyledi. 

Nilüfer Tatar, kocasının 43. yaş gününde Star Haber’e konuştu. Kocasının ölümünden sonra siyasetçilerden sadece CHP’lilerin kendilerini aradığını ve ziyaret ettiğini belirten Tatar, iktidar partisinden hiçkimsenin aramadığını kaydetti. Tatar,_ “Başbakan kendi eşiyle ilgili birşey olduğu zaman heryere çıkıyor, konuşuyor ama bizim hakkımızı kimse savunmuyor”_ dedi. Nilüfer Tatar şunları söyledi:

_“Ben ölüm sözleri duyduğumda içim yanıyor sözüne anlam veremezdim ama artık benim içim yanıyor. Eşimin vefatının üzerinden karalama kampanyaları devam etti. şu andaki iktidara yakın olan bir kişi evimizde suikastle ilgili toplantılar olduğunu ve bunu ispatlayacağını söyledi. İspatlasın. Ne varsa döksün. Ortaya bir çamur atıyor sonra kenara çekiliyorlar. İnsanların onuru ve gururuyla oynuyorlar.”_ 

*“İNSANLAR KORKUYOR”*

Aile olarak haklarını aramaya kararlı olduklarını belirten Nilüfer Tatar,_ “10 yaşındaki kızım bana yarın soracak, ’babamın hakkını ardınız mı?’ diye”_ dedi.

Yapılmak istenenin insanların onurlarına leke sürerek bir şekilde yoketmeye çalışmak olduğunu savunan Tatar, yakın çevrelerinin kendilerini hiç yalnız bırakmamasına karşın bazı insanların kendilerini ziyaret etmeye çekindiklerini kaydetti. Tatar, _“Bunu anlayamıyorum. Bu korkuya inanamıyorum. Bir korku imparatorluğu yaratıldı. üok kişinin üzerinde baskı var”_ diye konuştu.

*“Onur intiharlarının devamı gelmesin”* diyen Nilüfer Tatar, _“Ne gerekiyorsa yapılsın, halk sesini çıkarsın. Meydanlara çıkılması gerekiyorsa meydanalara çıkalım. Elimiz kolumuz bağlı duracak mıyız?”_ dedi.

Konuşmaların dışında birşeyler yapılması gerektiğinin altını çizen Tatar, Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Başbuğ’un açıklamalarını değerlendirirken de, bu konuşmaların kendilerine yönelik tepki doğurduğunu öne sürdü. Tatar, _“Gemideki konuşmasının arkasından tebligat geldi. Karşı taraf tepkisini bu şekilde gösterdi. Hiçbir yeni suçlama yok ama eski suçlamalardan tebligat geliyor. Bunun Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın açıklamalarına tepki olarak geldiğine inanıyorum. İftaralar atıldı ama bu iftiralarla ilgili iddanamede hiçbirşey yok”_ dedi.

*Başbuğ’dan denizcilere ziyaret*

Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ, dün Başbakan Erdoğan ile görüşmesinin ardından sürpriz bir ziyaret gerçekleştirdi. Türk hava Kuvvetleri’ne ait uçakla İzmit’teki Cengiz Topel Havaalanı’na gelen Başbuğ, burada Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral Eşref Uğur Yiğit ve Donanma Komutanı Oramiral Murat Bilgel tarafından karşılandı. Başbuğ, daha sonra askeri helikopterle Gölcük’teki Donanma Komutanlığı Karargahı’na geçti. Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral Eşref Uğur Yiğit, önceki gün intihar eden Albay Berk Erden’in cenaze töreninde duygusal sözlerle personeline sahip çıkmıştı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Poyrazköy iddianamesi istendi*

*14/02/2010 - 02:35:51 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

 

_İkinci ümraniye davasında mahkeme, Poyrazköy iddianamelesinin istenmesine karar verdi. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada sanık ve avukatların taleplerine ilişkin alınan ara kararlar, mahkeme heyetine başkanlık yapan üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese tarafından açıklandı._ 

Hasan Ataman Yıldırım’ın talebini kabul eden mahkeme heyeti, Yıldırım’ın adının geçtiğini belirttiği “Poyrazköy” ve* “Amirallere Suikast”* iddianamelerinin ve eklerinin dijital ortamda İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nden istenmesini kararlaştırdı. Mahkeme heyeti, tutuksuz sanık Adil Serdar Saçan’ın aynı konulara ilişkin talebini de kabul etti.

*Ecevit dosyası açıldı*
Heyet ayrıca, eski Başbakanlardan merhum Bülent Ecevit’in Ankara Başkent üniversitesindeki tedavisiyle ilgili tüm hastane evraklarının, raporların, varsa film, grafik ve tüm belgelerin istenmesine hükmetti. Mahkeme heyeti, Tuncay Güney’in İstanbul Asayiş şube Müdürülüğündeki sorgusuna katılan Harun üzkaya’nın dinlenmesi talebinin ise sanık savunmalarının alınmasından sonra değerlendirilmesini kararlaştırdı.

*Duruşmada fenalaştı*
Mahkeme heyeti, tutuklu sanık Osman Gürbüz hakkında, Susurluk kazası olarak bilinen olay, Gazi Mahallesi olayları ve Necip Hablemitoğlu’nun öldürülmesiyle ilgili herhangi bir soruşturma açılıp açılmadığının, CMK’nın 250. maddesiyle yetkili Ankara ve İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılıklarından sorulmasına karar verdi. Sanıkların tutukluluk hallerinin devamını kararlaştıran mahkeme heyeti, duruşmayı 15 şubat Pazartesi, saat 09.00’a bıraktı. Bu arada, savcının tahliyesini istediği Muzaffer üztürk’ün, mahkemenin, tutukluluğunun devamı yönündeki kararını duymasının ardından fenalaştığı ve sağlık görevlilerince kendisine müdahale edildiği görüldü.

...

----------


## bozok

*Son fantezileri de bu*



Kocasının CIA’cı Mason olduğu iddia edilince deliye dönen üongar ile sapıklıktan Taraf Altan, böl-parçala-yönet metodunu milliyetçiler üstünde denemeye kalkışınca, Yeniçağ’ı hedef gösterip MHP’yi tehdit ettiler.

üıldırdılar. Gözleri döndü. *“Demokrasi”* maskesiyle gizlenemeyecek kadar taştı kinleri. Kalemlerinin ayarı kaçtı. Pompaladıkları nefretin doz aşımı insanları nereye sürükleyecek farkında bile değiller. Ya da biz hala onların da *“insan”* olduklarını varsaydığımız için öyle sanıyoruz. Halbuki... “Bu kan hepinizi boğar” manşetini, *“faşizan bir davetiye”* olarak çarpıtabilecek kadar vicdan yoksunu olabildiklerine göre, *“insan”* diyebilmek zor onlara! Onlar daha çok, herhangi bir görevi yerine getirmek üzere, önceden programlanmış, üretim esnasında, sadece o beceriyle donatılmış robotlara benziyorlar. Bu nedenle de, mekanik hafızalarına yüklenen verilere ters, yapay algılamalara karşı bir tür sinyal bozucu;* “jammer”* vazifesi gören herhangi biri, herhangi bir kurum, herhangi bir durumla karşılaştıkları anda tepetaklak oluyorlar. Freni boşalmış kamyona dönüyorlar... Yasemin üongar’ın kontrolü kaybettiği çok belli olan aşağıdaki satırlarının başka bir izahı olabilir mi?


*“Devlet Bahçeli’nin dengesi bozuldu.*
_(...) O rakipler ki, Bahçeli’nin hafta sonundaki izansız yazılı açıklamasını fırsat bilip, çıkardıkları kağıt tomarının kapağını bir faşizan şiddet davetiyesine dönüştürmekte beis görmediler. O rakipler ki, Bahçeli’nin de gayet iyi bildiği gibi, kendisini tasfiye etmek için ülkenin en karanlık örgütü eliyle az hazırlık yapmamışlardı. (...)Ergenekoncuların ellerindeki bütün iletişim olanaklarını Bahçeli’yi kötülemek ve sokağı kıpırdandırmak için kullandıklarını bizim kadar Bahçeli de biliyor. (...)Bahçeli, milliyetçi gençlerin karanlık bir planın uygulamasını kolaylaştırmak için kanlı bir kavgaya itildikleri o kirli geçmişe özlem duyarcasına konuştuğu müddetçe, ona bu ”faşizan birikimi“ daha çok hatırlatırlar. Ve bence, bu yersiz özlemin bedelini herkes gibi Bahçeli de öder.”_ 


*‘Kağıt tomarı’ dedi ama...*
Madem bir* “tomar kağıt”...* O zaman buruşturup atsaydın ya! Neden atamadın? Neden bunu bile kendin yapamadın da, ümraniye savcılarına *“buruşturup atın”* mesajı veriyorsun? *“Kirli iş”*ler tarzın değil mi? Sen daha ziyade, hedef gösterip başkalarının ellerini kirletmeyi mi tercih edersin? üyle olunca temiz bir geçmiş mi biriktirmiş sayılıyorsun? Bu kadar oyun içinde oyunu kimden öğrendin?

Benimki de soru işte; pardon adı, CIA’dan ayrı anılmayan Chris enişte! şanına ayıp oldu!

üongar’ı çileden çıkaran o *“kağıt tomarı”* nın kapak yaptığı *“faşizan davetiye“*de ne yazıyordu: _”Sadece MHP’li oldukları için katledildiler. Liberal faşistler, hiçbir zaman onların hakkını savunmadı”_ 

Tayyip Erdoğan, bir Başbakan olarak, sayısı, 29 Mart 2009 seçimlerinde sandığa gidenlerin 6.5 milyonunu bulan, MHP’ye oy vermiş* “vatandaş”*ının iradesine *“sivil faşistler”* diye hakaret edebilir... Ahmet Altan* “milliyetçi-ülkücü irade”*yi, canları sıkıldıkça adam öldüren psikopat sürüsüymüşçesine infaza kalkışabilir... Bütün bunlar *“dengeli”* üongar’a göre...

Ama, o türlü iftiraya uğrayan siyasi partinin Genel Başkanı, kendisini veya temsil ettiği fikri, insanları, binlerce şehidi korumaya kalkışırsa *“dengesi bozuldu”* olur! Yeniçağ, *“Eski defterleri açıyorsanız, sayfa atlamadan okuyacaksınız”* dediği zaman, *“belki Silivri’ye hava değişimine gönderirler”* ümidiyle, ümraniye savcılarına hedef gösterilmeyi hak eder!

Gerçi kocana sorsan o da söyler ama sen yine de o manşete bir kere daha bak Yasemin üongar! Kim faşist? Babası MHP ilçe başkanı olduğu için, yani yasal bir partide, yasal bir statüde, yasal bir mücadele verdiği için, hani diyorsun ya Sanem Altan’a verdiğin röportajda; *“kocam siyasi kavga yapan biridir”,* hıh işte, tam da öyle yaptığı için, Gaziosmanpaşa’da evinin salonunda kurşuna dizilen 16 yaşındaki Nilgün Altınok mu katil-faşist? Yoksa hemen karşısında otururken kurşunlanan annesi mi? Adana’da kaldıkları yatakhanede uyurken kafalarına kurşun sıkılan 6 öğretmen m? İstanbul üniversitesi’nin avlusunda kurşunlanan Yusuf İmamoğlu mu katil-faşist?

Eğer öyleyse, hayatta olduğunu gördükleri halde, okulun etrafına barikat kurup ambulansın girmesine izin vermeyenler, yerde can çekişmesini izleyenler ne peki? Kurban mı?

Yeniçağ bugüne kadar tek bir şey söyledi: 12 Eylül’den önce öldürülen beş binden fazla insanın gerçek katilleri bulunsun. Onların ellerine o silahları verenler bulunsun. Onları sokaklara dökenler, idam edenler, işkenceden geçirenlerden hesap sorulsun.

Yeniçağ söyleyebiliyor da, Yeniçağ, ölenlerin hepsi bu ülkenin evladıydı diyebiliyor da,* “bütün katiller”*in cezasını çekmesini isteyebiliyor da, her şeyi büyük bir cesaretle(!) yazıp çizen, o fedakar, o cefakar Taraf bunu niye söyleyemiyor? Neden üç binden fazla *“ülkücünün de”* katledilmiş olduğu gerçeğinin üstünü örtmeye çalışıyor? Katiller aileden mi yoksa? Yoksa azmettirenlerle kan bağı mı var? 

Taraf istese de istemese de, Yeniçağ, hem gazeteciliğin gereği olarak, hem de bu ülkede yaşanan hiçbir acının teğet geçmediği, hiçbir karanlık gücün gölgesine sığınmayan, hiçbir faili meçhul kaynakla kurulmayan bir kurum olarak; gerçeğin karartılmasına müsaade etmeyecek. üongar gibilerin, körle yatan şaşı kalkar misali, vakıf oldukları sindirme yöntemleri sökmez bize! Konumlarını, veremeyecekleri cevaplara borçlu olanlar düşünsün.


*Pornocu Nostradamus*
Gelelim pornocu yazar Ahmet Altan’a.. Daha ilk cümle: _“Bir parti tam oylarını arttırırken, ana muhalefet olma ihtimalini yakalamışken neden eski günlerdeki gibi ”derin devletin“ uzantısı bir şiddet örgütü haline gelmeye başlar?”_ 

İşte Jasmine Mason’ların, Ahmet Altan’ların* “milliyetçiler”*e çizdiği sınır bu: En fazla *“ana muhalefet”* olabilirsiniz!

Nostradamus musun sen?* “İktidar olma ihtimali”*nin belirmediğini nerden biliyorsun? 

Devşirme zihniyeti böyledir ama... Yüzyıllarca nasıl *“eşek Türk”* diye sırtına semer vurmaya, üzerinden geçinmeye kalkıştılarsa, *“etrak-ı bi idrak”* diye aşağıladılarsa, bugün de Türklüğü ile problemi olmayanlara reva gördükleri aynısıdır. Bu ülkede milliyetçiler bırakın devleti yönetmeyi, geçmişte nasıl sarayın kapısından içeri sokulmadılarsa, bugün de bürokrasiden, üniversiteden, kışladan içeri sokulamazlar. Sistem milliyetçisi olmayacaklarını sezdirdikleri anda başlar tasfiye çanları çalmaya!

üünkü oralar Jasmine’nin kocasıyla aynı mayadan olma *“bizim çocuklar”*ın darbesinden beri sistemli biçimde dönüştürülmektedir.

Geçmişte nasıl bu ülkeyi yönetenlerin en mahremleri bile devşirme haremağalarına emanet edildiyse, bugün de bu ülkenin namusundan, onurundan, bekasından sorumlu bütün makamlar aynı dönme-devşirme zihniyete rezervedir. Bu ülkede milliyetçiler işçi olur, çiftçi olur, en alt kademede memur olur, işsiz olur, küçük esnaf olur.. Ama başbakan olamaz mesela; en fazla *“ana muhalefet”*tir onlara biçilen makam!

Ha bir de çok güzel *“ölür”* bu ülkede milliyetçiler. Kimse hesabını sormaz nasılsa katillerinden. Beşiktaş Meydanı’nda toplanıp* “herkes için adalet istiyoruz”* derler de, o üç binden fazla ülkücüden birinin bile ailesini almazlar yanlarına!

Ve elbette *“katil”* olur bu ülkede milliyetçi dediğin. İstemese de olur. Olmasa da olur. Bir sendika başkanı vurulur. Vuran yakalanır. Resmi-gayrı resmi bütün beyanlar şahsi bir kavgadan dolayı olduğunu doğrular. Zanlı *“ben yaptım”* diye itiraf eder. Vurulan kişi *“o yaptı”* diye onaylar. Ama *“milliyetçilerin karanlık tezgahı”*nı aydınlatmaya and içip durur birileri meydanlarda, birileri manşetlerde, birileri köşelerde...


*Onların her şeye hakkı var*
Ahmet Altan: _“Derin devlet, elindeki son kart olarak MHP’yi görüp onu mu sokağa sürecek?”_ der ama biz kalkıp bu soruları niye binlerce genci sokağa sürmüşlüğü olan babasına sormadığını öğrenmek istesek; bir sonraki yazımızı demir parmaklıkların arkasından yazmak zorunda bile kalabiliriz. üünkü, görünmez kalkanları yoktur milliyetçilerin.* “Suçlarına rağmen”* en saygın olanlar kadar *“şanslı”* olmamışlardır hiç.

Altan _“Tehditlerinden MHP’nin kanlı bir bela çıkarmaya hazırlandığı anlaşılıyor. Geçmişi düşündüğümüzde bunu yapabileceklerini biliyoruz”_ deme hakkına sahiptir. Ama hiçbir milliyetçi onlar için,_ “tehditlerinden kanlı bir bela çıkarmaya hazırlandığı anlaşılıyor. O ve cinayet örtbas etmek dahil her türlü provokasyona imza atmış kankalarının geçmişlerini düşündüğümüzde bunu yapabileceklerini biliyoruz”_ diyemez. Derse de, o Gaziosmanpaşa’daki ailenin başına gelenlerin başına gelmeyeceğinin garantisini veremez hiç kimse. 

Maazallah Ahmet Altan adamın kalemini kırmayagörsün bir kere. Dünkü gibi yazıverir: 

_“Bahçeli’ye sesleniyorum. Hadi gönder adamlarını. Biz iyi bir avız. İstediğiniz yerde bizi vurdurabilir, istediğiniz yerde üstümüze adamlarınızı salabilirsiniz. Biz bunu göze almışız. Sizin gibi adamların tehdidinden korkmaktansa ölüm evladır bize. Peki siz, bizim başımıza bir şeyler geldikten sonra yaşayacaklarınıza hazır mısınız? Parti başkanlığınızın ya da başkan yardımcılığının sizi kurtarabileceği mi sanıyorsunuz, keyfinizce cinayete, saldırıya azmettirip paçayı sıyırabileceğinize mi inanıyorsunuz? Yanıldığınızı o demir parmaklıkların ardına girdiğinizde anlarsınız. şunu unutmayın, bundan sonra siyasete kan bulaştıran, Türkiye’ye kanlı tuzak kuran herkes,o kanın hesabını öder, o tuzağa düşer. ”_

Hayır madem ölümü göze aldın, madem *“kahraman abi”* olmaya özendin, ne diye ortalığı yangın yerine çeviriyorsun *“vuracak mısınız, kıracak mısınız”* diye be adam? 

Sonra seni tehdit eden mi var?* “Hesabını öderler”* demiş Semih Yalçın. Hani siz, dinlenenlere diyordunuz ya, *“suç içerikli konuşmadıysan ne korkuyorsun”* diye. Sizin de ödenecek bir hesabınız yoksa, ne bu vaveyla? Ne bu kuyruğuna basılmış kedi gibi ciyaklamalar?

Bize hergün binlerce tehdit gibi tehdit geliyor. Ağlama duvarı yapıyor muyuz sayfalarımızı? Başımıza gelenlerden, ipliğini pazara çıkardığımız Amerikan gladiosu ile refikaları sorumludur diye hedef gösteriyor muyuz? Satır aralarına *“saldır Co”* mesajları sıkıştırıyormuyuz ucuz ucuz? Hangi kağıt tomarının, hangi davanın sanığı yapılması gerektiğine hükmediyor muyuz? 

Bugünden sonra, her türlü ideolojik maskeli çatışmanın müsebbibinin, sırf kendinizi haklı çıkarmak için, bizzat siz olmadığını nereden bileceğiz? Yapmadığınız iş mi? (bkz. Kuseyri olayı) bu kadar bedelsizken milliyetçi öldürmek, sabah evden çıktığımızda bedenimizin kurşun yağmuruna dönmeyeceğinin, arabamızın altında bir bombanın patlatılmayacağının, yazılarınızın bu yönde teşvik kredisi değerinde olmadığının garantisini nasıl vereceksiniz?


*Ya tutarsa hesabı*
11 Eylül’den sonra, CIA’nın akıl yoluyla önlem geliştiremediği* “iç”* ve *“dış”* tehditleri bertaraf için, *“sapıkça ve ürkütücü”* senaryolar üreten kızıl hücrede görevli olduğu söylenen Chris eniştenin biyografisini alıntılamamız, Ahmet Altan’ın sapıkça eğilimlerini hatırlatmamız da germiştir mutlaka; ama Jasmine-Ahmet ikilisini asıl çileden çıkaran yukarıda az buçuk dokunmaya çalıştığımız gerçeklerdi galiba.

Hiçbir freni boşalmış kamyon sonsuza dek, her önüne çıkanı ezip geçemez. İlla toslayacakları bir ağaç çıkar günün birinde önlerine. Sanırım Jasmine Mason ve Ahmet Altan dün o ağacı gördüler kendi hayatlarının ufkunda. Ve öyle paniğe kapıldılar ki, en *“denenmiş”* ve* “sonuç alınmış”* yönteme başvurdular: İftirayla, hakaretle, tehditle sindirmeyle böl-parçala-yönet. Ya tutarsa... 

Ama tutmaz! 

üünkü milliyetçi olduğunu iddia eden hiçbir kurum, milliyetçiliği lince kalkışan bir devşirmenin aklına uyup, milletinin menfaatlerine *’rağmen’* konumlandırmaz kendini! 

Ama siz ne bileceksiniz ki...

* * *

*Sivilleşirken ‘öteki üniformalıları’ unutmayalım!*
Dink cinayeti ile ilgili davanın 12. duruşmasında, Trabzon Emniyeti’nden istenen bazı bilgilerin gönderilmediği ortaya çıktı.

Söz konusu bilgi, bir dönem “polis muhbiri” olarak çalıştığı bilinen sanık Erhan Tuncel ile görevli polis memurları arasındaki telefon görüşmelerini içeriyor. Trabzon Emniyeti’nin belgeyi göndermeme gerekçesi *“polis memurlarının telefon bilgilerinin deşifre olmasının istihbarat zafiyeti yaratacağı”* olarak açıklanıyor. Hesapta *“sivilleşiyoruz”* ama bir önemli siyasi cinayetle ilgili olarak sorumlu olabilecek polis memurlarının soruşturulması engelleniyor. Bu da yetmiyor, mahkemenin istediği bilgiler *“İstihbarat zafiyeti yaratır”* gerekçesiyle gönderilmiyor. Ama ordunun* kozmik odalarına”* girmek, orada arama yapmak* “güvenlik zafiyeti”* yaratmıyor!* “Sivilleşme”* dediğimiz şey, belli ki sadece *“asker üniforması”* ile ilgili olarak algılanıyor. Devlet kurumlarının hesap verebilirliği, millet adına egemenliği kullanan kurumlardan biri olan bağımsız yargının bu hesabı sorabilmesi sadece konu* “asker”* ise akla geliyor. 

** Mehmet Y. Yılmaz / Hürriyet*


SELCAN TAşüI / YENİüAğ GZT. / 11.2.2010
...

----------


## bozok

*Telefonuna Hakim Olamayan, Taraf'a Kapak Olur*




Gazetelerdeki haberler; milletvekillerinden bazılarının yeni telefonlarını "dinlenme" şüphesi ile kaldırdıkları yönünde. Haberlerdeki resimlere bakıyorsunuz; Cisco IP telefonları gözüküyor. 

Yıllar önce generallerimizin hepsi aynı marka cep telefonu kullanmaya başladılar. 

_"Paşam, bunlarla sizi dinlemeseler bile sadece lokasyon bilgilerinizin toplanması bile güvenlik sorunudur. Türk ordusunun paşalarının günlük lokasyon bilgisine milyonlarca dolar verecek istihbarat örgütleri var"_ 

diye uyarıldıklarında, o kendilerine çok güvenen halleri ile bu tehdidi küçümsemişlerdi.

O günlerde küçümsenen bu tehdit, yıllar sonra karşılarına Taraf olarak çıktı. *Farkına vardıklarında atı alan çoktan Kadıköy'e geçmiş, dosyaları Taraf'a servis etmişti.* 

Milletvekillerinin, en azından bazılarının, bu konuda daha hassas ve bilinçli olduğu anlaşılıyor. Bu ya teknolojiye daha hakim, ya da çamaşırlarına daha az hakim olup, ortalığa saçılmasından korkmalarından kaynaklanıyor olabilir. 

*Kaynağı ne olursa olsun; milletvekillerinin, en azından bazılarının, Meclisin yeni telefon sistemine gösterdikleri tepki haklı ve bilinçli bir tepkidir. O telefonlar, ister Langley'e, ister hemen bir kaç cadde ötedeki karargaha çekilen yedek direk hattır.* 

Bu haklılık geçenlerde Cisco ve diğer üreticilerin, ürünlerine nasıl _"arka kapı"_ yerleştirdiklerinin bir kez daha ortaya çıkması ile artmıştır.

ABD'de gerçekleştirilen , dünyanın en büyük "hacker" konferansı "Black Hat"'te 3 şubat tarihinde konuşan Internet güvenlik uzmanı Tom Cross ; *milletvekillerine verilen telefonların üreticisi Cisco'nun sistemlerine , nasıl gizli kapılar yerleştirdiğini ve bunların nasıl suistimal edilebileceğinin demosunu gerçekleştirdi.* 

Cisco ve diğer ağ ekipmanı üreticileri _(Internet altyapısında kullanılan routerlardan, VoIP teknolojisi ile telefon kullanımını sağlayan telefon ekipmanlarına kadar)_ ; yasal mercilerin dinleme yapabilmesi maksadı ile bu ekipmanlara yıllardır gizli arka kapılar yerleştiriyor. 

Dijital ağ ekipmanları doğası gereği üzerinden geçen her türlü trafiği, istenilen her yöne yönlendirmeye sahip teknolojiler olduğundan; iletişim trafiğini dinlemek gün geçtikçe kolaylaşıyor. 

Bu arka kapıların; aynı zamanda denetimi yapılamaz şekilde açılıyor olması, bu teknolojinin kişisel haklara verebileceği zararı arttırıyor. 

Ortaya çıkan odur ki _(daha doğrusu yıllardır bilinen ama küstah cahillerin "komplo teorisi" yaftası ile marjinalize ederek gizlemeye çalıştığı)_ ; Cisco gibi firmalar, ağ cihazları üzerine bu arka kapıları açarken, aynı zamanda bu arka kapıları kimin kullandığının tespitini imkansızlaştıracak tedbirleri de almış durumdalar. 

*Türkiye'deki ve dünyadaki bütün Internet Servis Sağlayıcıların altyapılarında kullanılan bu cihazlara; güvenlik birimleri hiç kimsenin haberi olmadan girip, istedikleri dinlemeyi yapıp , iz bırakmadan kaybolma şansına bu dijital "arka kapılar" sayesinde sahip oluyor.* 

Bu açığı ; sadece ülkenin yasal takibat yapan güvenlik birimleri değil, yasadışı dinleme yapan yerli, uluslararası ekiplerin ve hatta becerikli bilgisayar korsanlarının kullanabileceği aşikar. 

Meclis'teki milletvekillerinin yeni telefonlarına yönelik beslediği kuşku çok yerinde. 

TüBİTAK'ın ise , bu kaygıları gidermek adına verdiği; 

_"yeni teknolojileri dinlemek daha zor ama kırılamayacak teknoloji yoktur"_

mealindeki raporu ise o derece yanıltıcı. 

Bu tarz raporlar bize zamanında Zeynel Abidin Erdem'in televizyonlara çıkıp; 

_"cep telefonlarını dinlemek imkansız, çünkü zıplayan frekanslar üzerinden yayın yapıyor"_

mealinde sözlerle milleti salak yerine koyduğu günleri hatırlatıyor. 

*Yeni teknolojileri dinlemek daha kolay ve zaten baştan belli odaklara açık olarak dizayn edilen bir yapının kırılması diye bir şey sözkonusu değil.* 

Milletvekillerini, atı alan Kadıköy'e geçmeden, yani Taraf'a kapak olmadan, telefon sistemlerinin güvenliğinin en üst seviyede sağlanması için gerekli tedbirleri almaları gerektiğini hatırlatıyoruz. 

Bu gereklilik; bilgisayar teknolojisine hakim, _"zehir gibi çocukların"_ Meclis'e çok yakın bir mesafede özel binalarda özel operasyonlar için konuşlandırıldığı bir konjonktürde daha da artıyor. 



*Açık İstihbarat / 5.1.2010*

----------


## bozok

*Müttefiklik Masalının Mahrem Odası : Site 23*




_(Açık İstihbarat :__Vakit'ten Doğru Haber, Yanlış Sorular__ başlıklı yazımız ile beraber okumanızı tavsiye ederiz)_


Yakın geçmişi anlatıp sıkıcı olmak istiyorum.

*1960'lı yıllarda türkiye'de "tuslog" adı verilen abd üsleri bulunuyordu.* bu üslerde de 30 bini aşkın coni.. soğuk savaşın sıcak günleriydi. Türkiye, altmışlı yıllarda *ABD'nin sadık kapatması olması için* ter dökenlerce tam bir üs haline getirilmişti. daha sonra terin yerini kan alacaktı ve bunu adım adım planlıyorlardı.

ABD'nin türkiye topraklarında kurduğu üslerin belki de en etkilisi, Ankara-Haymana yolu üzerinde, 12. kilometrede olanıydı. bu üsse emerikalılar resmen *"det 27",* mealen *"site 23",* dost sohbbetlerinde de _"manzarali station"_ diyorlardı... 

O zamanlar adı _"çerkezhöyük"_ olan, şimdi _"gökçehöyük"_ denilen köyün hemen arkasında binlerce dönüm arazi üzerine kurulan bu* "ortak savurma tesisi(!)"* anladığımız kadarıyla elektronik haberalma, dinleme ve yönlendirme, askeri istihbarat konularında oldukça yetkili bir konumdaydı.

*Geniş alanda büyük antenler kurulmuş, içinde abd'nin her türlü casusluk faaliyetinin sürdürüldüğü ve yönetildiği bir merkez olmuştu bu "site 23"...*

üslerin gerçekleştirdiği görevlerdan bazıları; Türkiye'yi komşularıyla savaşın eşiğine getirmek, kontrgerilla örgütleri yavrulamak, _"her yolu"_ öğrettikleri talebelerinin yaptığı darbeleri alkışlamaktı... *Asıl ürün ise emerikanlaşmış bir ordu ve işbirlikçi bürokrasi-siyaset oluyordu..*

Site 23 sonra ne oldu? 

Görünüşte türk silahlı kuvvetlerine teslim edildi ve resmi olarak _"bayrak garnizonu"_ olarak anılmaya başlandı... 

Telekulak skandalı sırasında telefonlarının dinlenmesi akıllara seza bir ironi oluşturuyordu bu garnizonun.. 

üünkü bayrak garnizonu,* "hassas dinleme"* faaliyetlerinde bulunan kısa adı *"ges"* yani* "genelkurmay elektronik sistemler komutanlığı"* idi... 

Irak işgalinin başladığı günlerdi... 

Hani neredeyse hemen her emekli generalin, albayın bir televizyon kanalında *"askeri stratejik bölgesel falcılık"* yaptığı, hemen hepsinin yanıldığı(!) günler...

Bir partilimiz telefon etti: 

_"eşşek arkadaşlar uyumayın!.. ırak saldırısı türkiye'den yönlendiriliyor... hatta merkez gölbaşında!".._

Tabii bu partilimizin (pentagon, mit, genelkurmay, odc, nsa, osi dışında) bizim telefonumuza ulaşabilen ender kişilerden olduğunu, öyle sizin gibi sıradan ziyaretçiler olmadığını anlamışsınızdır!..

üyemizin anlattığına göre, bahsi geçen televizyon kanalında bir askeri danışman, ırak işgali ile ilgili uydu fotoğraflarının gölbaşında kurulu bir merkezde değerlendirildiğini yumurtlamış, ama hemen laf boğuntuya getirilmişti.

Açıkçası bu konuda yaptığımız beceriksiz girişimler sonuçsuz kaldı... 

Bu istihbaratı değerlendiremedik. Basında çalışmakta olan arkadaşlardan yardım isteğimiz de, ya öküzün trene bakışıyla karşılandı, veya resmen sallanmadık..

2004 yılbaşında mimarlar odası bir takvim bastırdı. *üzerinde Ankara'nın uydu fotoğrafları bulunan bu takvim, çok beğenildi. Ankara'nın uydu fotoğrafında, şehrin güney-batı kesimi yoktu.. ama takvimin kenarında, intaspace turk ibaresi nal gibi duruyordu.*

Biraz bunu tarayalım dedik, önümüze şu bilgiler düştü:

*Intaspaceturk*, abd'li *Lockheed-Martin* firmasına ait "ikonos" ve "spot" uydularının yer istasyonu olarak gölbaşında kurulmuştu. 

*şirketin ortakları da ilginçti, bunlar yüzde 51 hisse ile üukurova Holding ve bir ordu iştiraki olan "Uydusan" idi.*

biz hala uyanmadık tabii, çünkü eşşekiz biz... 

hatta 540 kilometre yol yaptık Ankara'ya geldik, Sırf şu intaspace ne menem birşeydir diye bakmaya, onu bulduk ama bulduğumuzu farkına varamayıp Gökçehöyük köyüne daldık.. 

Köyün bir yanından girip diğer yanından çıktık, bir de ne görelim?.. 

*Bir tür askeri bölgede değil miyiz!.. bir yürüyüş yolunda yüzden fazla emerikalı, göğüslerinde kimlikleri kadın ve erkekli spor yapmıyorlar mı?..* 

Meğer geldiğimiz yer, meşhur *"bayrak garnizonu"* değil miymiş?.. 

Oradaki yüzlerce belki binlerce dev antene de anlam veremedik.. Gene bişey anlamadık.. üünkü biz eşeğiz!..

Bizim birşeyi anlamamız için, emerikalıların anlatması lazım!.. Başka türlü olmuyor..

ve gerçekten de anlattılar:

Bir gün bu satırların yazarı (Güneri abimizin ve Ertuğrul üstadımızın ruhu şad olsun!) televizyon seyrediyordu... 

National Geographic Channel'da ırak işgalini ballandıra ballandıra anlatıyorlar... şu silahlar kullanilmiş, kodumu oturtmuşlar falan.. içimden _"hakkaten çok bilimsel bir program.. kesinlikle silah reklamı falan değil"_ diye küfürler geçiyor.. Sonunda uzaktan kumandayi elime alıyorum, tam o sırada ilahi bir uyarı alıyorum ve seyretmeye devam ediyorum..

şimdi efendim bu emerikalıların savaş alanını yönettikleri bir sistem/program varmış. Sistemin adı, kısaca *"tbmcs"* açığı, _"theater battle management core systems"_ yani muharebe alanı merkezi yönetim sistemi falan gibi birşey... 

Görüntüler geliyor, dış ses anlatıyor: Bu sistemin bir merkezi ABD'deymiş, uydu görüntüleri, Awacs görüntüleri falan değerlendirilip karar ve komut veriliyormuş.. 

Onu da gösterdiler, ekran başındaki bayan fareyi eline aldı, bir noktaya tıkladı, sonra diğer bir noktaya tıkladı!.. İşlem tamam!.. Hedef tahrip edildi...._(elde ettiğimiz tbmcs ayrıntıları var ama kafa şişirmeyeyim daha fazla)_

Ve dış ses, bizleri bilgilendirmek, anlamamızı sağlamak için mühim cümleyi kurdu: 

*"Irak'a özgürlük operasyonunda tbmcs, komşu bir ülkedeki abd üssünden yönetiliyor"...* 

ülkenin adını gizli tutuyorlardı çünkü savaş sürüyordu.. 

Ama önemli bir bilgiyi daha verdiler.. 

*Tbmcs isimli kitle imha sistemi, lockheed-martin tarafından geliştirilmişti!*

Artık kolaj yapmanin zamanı gelmişti. Toparladık elimizdekileri ve mutlaklaştırdık. Emerikaya karşı önyargılıyız ya, ortaya şöyle azotlu bir sonuç çıktı:

Lockheed-Martin savaş ürünleri firması, yer istasyonunu doğal olarak yine kendi ürünü olan tbmcs'in uygulama alanına yakın bir yere kurdu. Bu yer Ankara-Haymana yolu 12. kilometrede idi.

Intaspace yer istasyonu ile Bayrak garnizonu aynı yerde idi. Bizce Intaspaceturk'ün asıl değerlendirme merkezi Bayrak garnizonu içiydi..

Bayrak garnizonunda tespit edilen kadınlı erkekli çok sayıdaki emerikalı piknik yapmaya gelmemişti.. 

*Amerikalılar, zaten eski üsleri olan bu yerden hiçbir zaman çıkmamışlardı!*

Buna göre ırak'ta sürdürülen katliamlarda Türkiye, Amerika ile elektronik(!) ortaktır.

O zaman resim netleşiyor... 

Tbmm'deki meşhur 1 mart tezkeresinin reddi falan hikaye..

Savaş, bir aldatma, hile sanatıdır..

Umarız yukarıdaki hikayenin özellikle yerli aktörleri, emerikan geleneklerine uygun biçimde, bir gün katran ve tüye bulanmazlar... 

Kendi kendimi gerdim, ama küfür etmeyeceğim.. 

Saygılarımla..


_(Temmuz, 2007)_


Ali Tarik - Komik Parti 



Açıkistihbarat / 8.2.2010

----------


## bozok

*ABD'den Azınlıklıklara Gizli Güvenlik Eğitimi*




*ABD’nin, Türkiye’de yaşayan dini azınlıklara yönelik güvenlik eğitimi verdiği ortaya çıktı. ABD’nin İstanbul Başkonsolosluğu’nun, dini azınlıklara verdiği, stratejik güvenlik eğitimi konusunda Türkiye’den hiçbir resmi makama haber vermediği anlaşıldı.* 


*Partisinin il başkanları ve il müfettişleri toplantısına katılan Saadet Partisi Genel Başkanı Prof. Dr. Numan Kurtulmuş, burada yaptığı konuşmada Türkiye’yi sarsacak bir olayı gündeme getirdi. Kurtulmuş, ABD’nin, İstanbul’da dini azınlıklara “stratejik güvenlik eğitimi” verdiğini belgeleriyle açıkladı.*

ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığına bağlı, İnsan Hakları ve Demokrasi Bürosu tarafından, Türkiye ile ilgili hazırlanan *“Din üzgürlükleri Raporu”* başlıklı raporda, *“ABD’nin İstanbul Başkonsolosluğu tarafından İstanbul’da bulunan dini azınlıklara ‘Genel Güvenlik Stratejisi çerçevesinde güvenlik eğitimi sağlandığı”* ifadesinin yer aldığını belirten Kurtulmuş, _“ABD İstanbul Başkonsolosluğu, İstanbul’daki hangi dini azınlıklara, hangi gerekçelerle, hangi kapsamda, hangi konuları içeren bir güvenlik eğitimi vermiştir? Bunu bilmek 72 milyonun hakkıdır”_ dedi. 

*VALİLİğİN HABERİ YOK* 
Raporda açık bir şekilde ABD’nin İstanbul Başkonsolosluğu tarafından İstanbul’da bulunan dini azınlıklara ‘Genel Güvenlik Stratejisi” çerçevesinde güvenlik eğitimi sağlandığı ifade ediliyor. Bu ne demektir?” diye soran Kurtulmuş, Partisinin İstanbul İl Başkanlığının İstanbul Valiliğine konuyla ilgili bir yazı yazdığını ve olayı sorduğunu kaydetti. 

Kurtulmuş, İstanbul teşkilatının, valiliğe 

_“Söz konusu eğitimden Valiliğinizin haberi var mıdır? Eğitimin gerekçesi, içeriği süreci ve katılımcıları kimlerdir? Eğitimde partner kuruluşlar var mıdır?”_ 

şeklinde sorular sorduğunu ifade ederek, valilikten şu cevabı aldıklarını belirtti: 

_“İstanbul Valiliğinin 6 Ocak 2010 tarihinde yazmış olduğu cevabi yazıda aynen şöyle deniyor; ‘Konu ile ilgili olarak yapılan inceleme ve araştırma neticesinde belirtilen eğitimle ilgili olarak valiliğimizin ve il emniyet müdürlüğümüzün ilgili kısımlarına her hangi bir müracaat olmadığı gibi valiliğimizin ve emniyet müdürlüğümüzün konu ile ilgili herhangi bir ilgi ve bilgisi bulunmamaktadır__.”_


*KONUNUN üZERİNE GİDİLSİN*
Kurtulmuş, ABD İstanbul Konsolosluğunun Valilik ve Emniyet’in bilgisi dışında Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşı olan dini azınlıklara yönelik hangi gerekçelerle güvenlik eğitimi verdiğinin İçişleri ve Dışişleri Bakanlıkları tarafından mutlaka açıklığa kavuşturulması gerektiğini de vurgulayarak şöyle konuştu: 

_“şimdi buradan kamuoyu vasıtasıyla İçişleri ve Dışişleri Bakanlığına bir sorumluluk olarak bu konuyu tevdi etmek bizim vazifemizdir. Böyle bir konuya muttaki olduktan sonra bunun üzerine gidilmesi lazım. ABD İstanbul Başkonsolosluğu, İstanbul’daki hangi dini azınlıklara, hangi gerekçelerle, hangi kapsamda hangi konuları içeren, bir güvenlik eğitimi vermiştir? bunu bilmek 72 milyonun hakkıdır__.”_



*KONSOLOSLUK CEVAP VERMEDİ*

Saadet lideri Kurtulmuş’un gündeme taşıdığı belgeyi ortaya çıkaran İstanbul İl Teşkilatı’nın, ABD İstanbul Başkonsolosu Sharon Anderholm Wiener’e de konuyu sorduğu ancak, Wiener’in cevap vermediği belirtildi.


*ABD'nin Resmi Sitesindeki Dini üzgürlükler Raporu'nun Türkiye Bölümü'nü okumak için tıklayın*





1.2.2010 / Saadet Partisi - Milli Gazete


Açıkistihbarat

----------


## bozok

*Gazetecilikte Yeni Yaklaşımlar ; Taraf Gazetesi ve Bilim Kurgu Gazeteciliği*



Türkiye’de yeni şeyler oluyor, toplumsal genel kabul bu yönde en azından. Türkiye’nin gündelik hayatı, tüm kurum ve yapılarıyla bir yeni söylemiyle kuşatılmış durumda. 

Türkiye’de yeni gazeteler çıkarken, yeni siyasal söylemler oluşuyor, eski yapı yenisiyle yer değiştiriyor, yeni darbe planları ortaya çıktıkça yeni mi yeni ve ayrıca hakiki bir demokrasimiz oluyor. Kürt sorununun çözümünde yeni bir aşamaya gelinirken, Ortadoğu coğrafyası Türkiye için yeni fırsatlar barındırıyor. 

Yenilik ve değişim söyleminin her dönem, belli bir rüzgar yarattığı doğrudur fakat bu sefer herkes ve her şey yenileşiyor, *yenileştiği oranda da birbirine benziyor. Yeniliğin kutsanmasıyla Türkiye toplumu adeta bir akıl tutulması yaşıyor!*

Gazetecilik anlamında ülkemizdeki en önemli yenilik ise, askeri vesayete karşı açtığı _“özgürlük ve demokrasi”_ bayrağı nedeniyle, Taraf Gazetesi olsa gerek. Taraf, içerik ve biçim açısından, Türkiye’nin şimdiye kadar görmediği bir gazetecilik yapmak iddiasıyla yola çıktı. 

Sarı gazeteciliğin karşısında fikir gazeteciliği, Haki gazeteciliğin karşısında demokrat gazeteciliği temsil edecek bir yayın geldi diye sevinenlerin hevesi kursağında kaldı. *üünkü Taraf, AKP iktidarına cepheden eleştiri getirmek bir yana, İktidar partisinin olumsuzları da olmak üzere tüm icraatlarına destek vererek, yeşil gazetecilik olarak tanımlayabileceğimiz, yeni bir gazetecilik anlayışını ortaya koydu.* 

Ama hakkını yemeyelim, Taraf, içerik olarak pek bir yenilik sunmasa da, (Zaman Gazetesiyle birlikte) AKP’yi aklamak adına yeni biçimler icat etti. Nasıl mı?


*Gazetecilikte yeni teknikler*

Taraf Gazetesi’nin, 5N 1K kuralından sonra haberciliğin temel kuralı haline gelebilecek yeni habercilik anlayışıyla anlam dünyamız değişiyor… 

*Taraf’ın Gazetecilik okullarında öğretilmesi gereken bu yeni habercilik anlayışı nedir daha yakından bakmaya çalışalım.*
*Bu habercilik anlayışı öncelikle haber dilinin biçiminde devrim niteliğinde bir değişiklik yapıyor.* 

Haber yazımıyla profesyonel olarak ilgilenenler bilirler, genel olarak haber dili, geniş ve geçmiş zaman ekleriyle kurulur, şimdiki zaman eklerinin kullanıldığı da görülür.
Haber yazımında en çok tercih edilen zaman kipi; _“Bilinen Geçmiş Zaman Eki”_dir (-dı/-di/-du/-dü" "-tı/-ti/-tu/-tü) bunun dışında, _“üğrenilmiş Geçmiş Zaman Eki”_ de (-mış/-miş/-muş/-müş) bir tanıklık aktarımı gibi durumlarda kullanılabilir. 

Devam eden olaylar içinse “Geniş Zaman Eki” (-r" ; "-ar/-er"; "-ır/-ir/-ur/-ür) ya da şimdiki Zaman Eki kullanılır. 

Bu kullanımlar, gazetecilikte haber yazmanın biçimsel görenekleridir, değişmez değilse de genellikle bu biçimlere uyulur. Tabi sansasyon ve magazin odaklı yayıncılık yapılmıyorsa. 

Sansasyon ve magazin gazeteciliği ise, daha gayri ciddi üsluplara yönelir ve biçimsel olarak, kullandığı kip öykülemeye yöneliktir.


*İyi kurgular Türkiye*

Taraf Gazetesi’nin, magazin ve sansasyon gazeteciliği yaptığını iddia etmiyorum, haşa. Bu iddiayı, ancak bir Ergenekoncu ortaya atabilir. 

Benim iddiam, Taraf Gazetesi’nin yeni bir tür gazeteciliği ortaya çıkardığıdır. 

Bu gazeteciliği de kabaca isimlendirmek gerekirse *“Bilimkurgu Gazeteciliği”* diyebiliriz. 

Neden mi? 

*üünkü Taraf Gazetesi, kullanılması gereken zaman kiplerini kullanmıyor. Daha çok bilimkurgu romanlarında kullanılan, Gelecek Zamanın Hikayesi (-ecekti, -acaktı) kipini kullanıyor.* 

ürnekse, Taraf’ın son bombasını patlattığı, 20.01.2010 tarihli, Balyoz Darbe Planı haberine bakabiliriz. 

Taraf Gazetesi darbe haberini, yayın çizgisine uygun olarak Manşetten veriyor. 

Daha önce defalarca kez attığı başlıklarla _Masumiyet Karinesini_ (suçluluğu hükmen sabit oluncaya kadar kimse suçlu sayılamaz) ihlal eden gazete, bu sefer de *“Darbenin Adı Balyoz”* başlığını kullanarak “darbe planı” uygulamaya konulmuş izlenimi yaratıyor. 

Kullandığı başlığın yüksek bütçeli bir Hollywood felaket filmi ismini çağrıştırması ise şaşılacak bir durum değil, zira Taraf’ın yayın hayatı bu tür başlıklarla dolu. 

Haberin spotu şöyle; 

_“2003 tarihli üarşaf ve Sakal kodlu eylem planlarına göre, darbe ortamı yaratmak amacıyla Fatih ve Beyazıt camilerinde cuma günü bombalı saldırı düzenlenecekti.”_

*Zaman içinde gerçekleşecek olayların aktarımı için Gelecek Zaman kullanılabilir, fakat Taraf böyle bir haber yapmıyor, kaldı ki kullandığı kip de Gelecek Zamanın Hikayesi ve habercilikte kullanılan bir zaman kipi değil.* 

Taraf’ın bu dili, eğer birkaç haberle sınırlı kalsaydı, sorun yoktu. Ancak Taraf Gazetesi’nin daha önceki birçok haberine bakılarak bu dili kullanmayı bir tarz olarak benimsediği görülebilir.


*Taraf ve Zaman’ın demokrasi kardeşliği*

Mademki konumuz Taraf’ın gazetecilik anlayışı o halde Zaman Gazetesi’nin de bu konudaki katkılarını görmezden gelmemiz mümkün değil. 

Hayır yanlış anlaşılmasın, gazetelerin finans kaynaklarına dair, spekülasyon yapmayacağım. Bu iki yayın organı, aynı gazetecilik anlayışının Türkiye’deki iki önemli temsilcisi. 

*Söylemeye çalıştığımı tam olarak, Zaman ve Taraf gazetelerinin Türkiye’de Bilimkurgu Gazeteciliği türünün ilk ve belki de en yetkin örnekleri olduklarıdır.*

İşte bugünkü Zaman Gazetesi’nin 20.01.2010 tarihli internet yayınından bir örnek; 

_“Cuntacılardan ürperten eylem planı; DARBE YAPMAK İüİN CAMİYİ BOMBALAYACAKLARDI”_ 

başlığını web sitesinde birinci sıraya taşıyan Zaman’ın biçim ve içerik açısından Taraf’la aynı yerde olduğu rahatça anlaşılabilir.

Taraf, askeri vesayete karşı olan- sınırını kendi çizdiği- “demokrasi güçlerini” AKP’nin yanında saflaşmaya davet ederken, Zaman, Müslüman demokratları uyararak, AKP’yi dindarlar nezdinde değerli kılmaya çalışıyor. 

Her iki yayın organının da, AKP’nin _“demokratikleşme”_ sürecine verdikleri destek göz önünde tutulduğuna, yayınların ideolojik olduğunu ve yönlendirme amacı taşıdığını söylemek mümkün.

*AKP politikalarından mağdur olan büyük bir çoğunluğun Taraf gazetesinin liberal söylemi içerisinde temsil edilme olasılığını anlamak içinse Taraf’ın Tekel İşçilerinin 1 ayı geçen direnişini görmediğini bilmek yeterli.* 

Her gün bir yenisinin yaşandığı linç olayları varken, nefret söylemi ve ırkçılık yayılırken, AKP’nin Kürt Sorunundaki şahinliği artık sır değilken, Tekel İşçileri haklarını aradıkları için gaza boğuluyorken, Taraf 2003 yılında TSK içinde bir cunta tarafından hazırlandığı öne sürülen darbe planını gündem yapıyor ve bizden AKP demokrasisine ikna olmamızı bekliyorsa, burada gazeteciliğin etik ilkeleri sorgulanmalıdır.

*Sözün özü, biçimde ve içerikte devrim yapan Taraf, tüm yenilikçiliğine rağmen, özgür, bağımsız, ilkeli… gazetecilik yapmak konusunda sınıfta kalmıştır.*


Mahir Boztepe - SOL / 2.2.2010


_(Açıkistihbarat)_

----------


## bozok

*HİüBİR CIA AJANI AJAN OLDUğUNU SüYLEMEZ*



07.02.2010 

ABD’li eşi CIA ajanı olduğu iddia edilen Taraf Gazetesi yazarı Yasemin üongar, Vatan Gazetesi’nden Sanem Altan’a konuştu. üongar iddiaları yalanlarken, iddiayı belgeleri ile dile getirenler hakkında çok sert ithamlarda bulundu. üongar, *“hiçbir CIA Ajanı CIA Ajanıyım demez”* derken eşinin kendisini *“akademisyen”* olarak tanıttığını söyledi.

*İşte Yasemin üongar’ın Sanem altan’ın sorularına verdiği cevaplar:*

Akşam gazetesi yazarı Oray Eğin eşin Chris Mason’ın CIA ajanı olduğunu yazdı. Anladığım kadarıyla da bu konuda bir şüphesi yok, emin. Sen ya da eşin Chris CIA ajanı mısınız gerçekten? Bana rahatlıkla söyleyebilirsin çünkü Chris bunu CV’sinde bile yazmış, o yazıya göre.

CV’sinde CIA ajanı yazan bir ajan olabilir mi gerçekten? Ajan olduğu bilinen bir ajan olabilir mi? Merhaba ben Chris, CIA ajanıyım... Ciddiye alınacak bir tarafı yok bu lafların. Ama Taraf’la ilgisi olmayan, ailelerimize tuhaf şeyler söyledikleri zaman, onları incitiyorlar, bu da insanın canını sıkıyor biraz tabii. Bu laflar hep var, benim için de söylendi. Ne kadar üzücü ki bazı sorumsuz yazarlar bunu yazdı, söyledi. Taraf’a ilk geldiğim dönemler. Hasan Cemal aramıştı bir sabah “Sakın üzülme” diye, İlhan Selçuk yazmış meğerse o gün bunu. Yarın öbür gün yine bir haber yaparız, bir şey yazarım yine söylerler. Ama bu dönem bu lafın ortaya çıkması, çok açık ki Balyoz darbe planıyla ilgili. Bu haberi yalanlayamıyorlar. Görmezden gelemiyorlar. ülkenin başbakanı çıkıp haberi doğruluyor. “Bunlar vardı” diyor. “üzerine gidemedik çünkü bu demokratik olgunluk o zaman yoktu” diyor. Buna karşı bir şey yapma ihtiyacı doğdu onlarda herhalde. Biz çok ciddi bir kavga veriyoruz. Bunu farklı bir gazetecilik yapma hakkımızı kullanarak yapıyoruz ve buna devam edeceğiz. Küçük görmek istemediğim ama ne kadar uğraşsam da çok da önemseyemediğim insanların iftiraları bunu değiştiremez.

*Kendi küçük kum havuzlarında oynuyorlar*

** Kurmaya çalıştıkları denklem tam olarak nedir?*
İma edilen şu, Balyoz planı ve diğerleri dış güçlerin işidir, bu bir dış operasyondur, aslında böyle bir şey yoktur, Taraf gazetesi yöneticileri belgeleri CIA’dan alıyor, anladığım kadarıyla bunları elden Chris bana getiriyor. üstelik de 2003’te 1’inci Ordu’dan bir bavul döküman çıkarmış, 7 sene saklamış, şimdi Mehmet Baransu’ya getirmiş bunu.

** Peki, şaka bir yana, Chris CIA ajanı olsaydı bunu bilir miydin?*

*Bunu bilmezdim, bunu Oray Eğin, Soner Yalçın da bilmezdi.* 

** Chris bunlara ne diyor?*
Daha önce söylenenleri söylemedim bile ona. Ama bu sefer adıyla, resmiyle açıkça CIA ajanı olmakla suçlanınca, söyledim. Bundan hoşlanmadı tabii. Chris şöyle hissediyor, Taraf’a saldırmak istiyorlar, karıma saldırmak istiyorlar ve bunu benim üzerimden yapıyorlar. O yüzden buna cevap verdi. Bunları yazan şöyle bir şey söylüyor, Chris Manson bir CIA ajanı, bunu reddediyor, bunu gizliyor ama biyografisinde bu yazılı. Ama bu yazılar çıkınca çok korkuyor ve hemen bu biyografiyi kaldırıyor. Aslında fazla ciddiye de almıyorum. Gerçekten kendi küçük kum havuzlarında oynuyor şu çocuklar. Chris bir cevap verecek. Bir dava açacağız, ayrı ayrı. Hem yazana hem Akşam gazetesine. İsmail Küçükkaya’yı aradım, ona dava açacağımızı söyledim. O da “Bu tür yazıların önünü keserim ben” dedi, ben de “Buna gerek yok, sadece dava açacağım onu bil” dedim. Sonra geri aradı, “Yarına da yazmış bunu kaldıramam ama içindeki bütün hakaret laflarını temizlettim” dedi. Açıkçası çok da önemsemedim. Bunu yazan zavallı bir insan sonuçta. Bir yandan da acıma duygusu hissediyorum. üok genç bir çocuk, o ve arkadaşları ellerindeki kalemi çok daha iyi kullanabilir. Ne kadar mutsuzlar ki teşhircilikle ve tacizle hayatlarını devam ettiriyorlar. Bu çok üzücü, acımamın bir tarafı merhamet o yüzden, diğer tarafı da tiksinme. Sürekli kendilerini anlatarak, birbirlerini yazarak yapılan gazetecilik bana çok garip geliyor. Başkalarını taciz ederek varolmaya çalışmak bana çok zavallıca gözüküyor.

*CIA insanların sempatiyle bakacağı bir kurum değil*

** Oray Eğin Chris Mason’ın CIA’ya yakınlığıyla bilinen düşünce kuruluşu RAND’ta dersler verdiğini söylüyor. Bu doğru mu?* 
Chris, “Rand’in kapısından içeri girmedim” diyor. Zahmet edip okusalar makaleleri, muhalif bir tavrı olduğunu da görürler. üstelik, böyle bir iftira kampanyasını aileler üzerinden yapmak kabul edilemez. Ne ayıp bir şey. Ama yapıyorlar, aldırmamak lazım, evde böcek çıkınca ne yaparız, ben öldürmem de, kağıt parçasıyla alıp, dışarı atarım, sonra da ellerimi yıkarım. Bana verdiği his bu. Ama diğer taraftan CIA ajanlarının hedef oldukları bir dünyada yaşıyoruz, CIA hiç de insanların sempatiyle bakacakları bir kuruluş değil, bu adamı böyle hedef göstermek, karalamak, iyi bir babayı çocuğuyla ilgili endişeye sokmak canımı sıkıyor. Bunu yapmak istiyorlar zaten. Ama böyle olunca ben farklı mı yazacağım, Taraf duruşunu mu değiştirecek, korkacak mıyız, tabii ki hayır. Ben böcekten korkmam.

• Peki bir Afganistan meselesi var. İstihbaratçılarla ortak çalışmalar yapıyor gibi. Chris ne iş yapıyor?

*Kocam bir dönem diplomatlık yapmış bir akademisyen. Dış işlerinde ağırlıklı olarak basın ateşesi ve kültür ateşesi olarak görev yapmış.*

** Siyasal mezunu mu? Bir de Yahudi kökenli mi?*
Yahudi değil, İskoçya kökenli. Ayrıca Yahudi olsa ne olur ama değil. Endüstriyel tasarım mezunu. Güzel sanatlarda yağlıboya resim diye başlayıp, mimariye geçip endüstriyel tasarımla bitirmiş. Bir süre yapmış bu işleri sonra canı çok sıkılmış, dünyayı dolaşmak istiyor ve “Dış işlerine girersem dünyayı dolaşırım” diye düşünüp, sınavlarına girmiş, kazanmış. O sırada başka birisiyle evli. Karısıyla sanırım Afrika’da bir dış göreve gidiyor. Zimbabve. Sonra Washington’a dönüyorlar, ayrılıyorlar. Chris Almanya’ya gidiyor. Bonn’da kültür ateşesi oluyor.

*Chris’le hikayemiz çok güzel ama anlatmam*

** Siz Chris’le nasıl tanıştınız? Bir aşk evliliği mi bu yoksa CIA mi istedi sizin evlenmenizi?*
Almanya’dan döndükten sonra da Washington’da dış basın merkezi diye bir yer var, oradan sorumluydu. Yabancı gazetecileren Amerikan yönetimiyle ilişkilerini ayarlamaktan sorumluydu. Chris orada Avrupalı gazetecilerle ilglenen bir idareciydi, orada karşılaştık. Daha doğrusu o beni görmüş. Ben onun orada olduğunu bile bilmiyordum. Araya birilerini sokup tanışmaya çalıştı. Hikayemiz çok güzel ama bunu ona sormalısın aslında, ben utanıyorum anlatmaya. Ama sonuçta bir gün kahve içmeye karar verdik, içtik ve ilişkimiz başladı.

** Evlendiniz mi hemen? Milliyet gazetesinde çalışırken de Chris vardı değil mi? 
*Milliyet’te çalışırken de vardı. Uzun süre evlenmedik. Beraber yaşadık ama evlenmedik. Sonra çocuk yapmak istedik ve evlendik. Henna şimdi 7 yaşında. Chris orada çalışmaya devam etti. Sonra biz evlenince dış göreve gitmesi zor olacaktı hepimiz için, dış işlerinden ayrıldı. Ve akademik hayata geçmeye karar verdi. Bush döneminde Afganistan üzerine çalışıyordu zaten, bir tarih eğitimi geçmişi de var çünkü. Sonradan başladığı bir şey, şimdi doktorasını yapıyor. Master’ını bitirmiş, doktoraya başladığı dönem zaten tarih üzerine yoğunlaşmaya karar verdi.

*Eşim demokrattır, bunun için siyasi kavgalar eder* 

** Afganistan meselesine tekrar dönersek...*
Bir de o dönem zaten Afganistan’ın tarihi ve etnik durumu üzerinde çalışıyordu. Dışişlerindeki son iki yılı içinde Afganistan’a gidip geldi. Bir keresinde 1.5 ay falan kaldı. Fakat öyle anlatılıyor ki sanki CIA bağlantılı gitmiş gibi. Hatta benim de gideceğimi son dakikada öğrenmişti, “İzin vermem, deli misin, Afganistan’a gidilir mi” demişti. Beni Hikmet üetin davet etmişti. “Afganistan’da görev yapıyorum görev sürem bitmek üzere, gel ilginç bir hikaye var, iyi bir röportaj yapma ihtimali var” dedi. CNNTürk de bu işle çok ilgileniyordu, bir kameramanla gittim. Hikmet üetin’in misafiri olduk.

** Politik görüşü nedir Chris’in, daha doğrusu politik bir adam mıdır?*
Bush yönetimine karşıydı. Demokrat bir adam. Cumhuriyetçilere çok karşı biri. Politik bir adam Chris. Irak ve Afganistan savaşına başından beri hep karşıydı. Siyasi kavgalar ediyordu. Hükümetin, CIA’nın politikalarını çok açık şiddetli eleştiriyordu. Büyük sürtüşmeler yaşanıyordu. Buradaki yazıları okuyunca o yüzden gülüyorum neyse, sonuçta yönetime çok kızdığı bir aşamada erken emeklilik hakkı da alabileceğini anlayınca bıraktı, akademik hayata geçti. 5 yıl oldu. Zaten Henna vardı, çocuğumuzu benden çok o büyüttü diyebiliriz.

** Amerika’da gazetecilik dışında yaşadın mı?*
Lise sonu Amerika’da okudum. Türkiye’ye geri döndüm, bir hafta sonra tamamen tesadüf eseri olarak gazeteciliğe başladım ANKA ajansında, 17 yaşındaydım. Sonra iktisat okudum ama hep gazeteciliğe devam ettim. ANKA’dan sonra Cumhuriyet gazetesi sonra BBC’ye gittim, Türkiye’ye dönünce Yeni Yüzyıl’da başladım, sonra Milliyet Washington temsilciliği, 13 yıl yaptım. Bana bunu öneren kişi Ufuk Güldemir’di. Cumhuriyet’te ben diplomasi muhabiriyken, Hasan Abi genel yayın yönetmeniyken, Ufuk da Washington’daydı. Orayı ve beni iyi bildiği için, böyle düşündü herhalde. Artık dönmek istiyordum ki Taraf’tan teklif geldi. 13 yıl sıkılmadım diyemem doğrusu. Washington Ankara gibi resmi bir şehir.

** Sen, Clinton zamanında gittin değil mi?*
Evet, Clinton Amerikası çok farklıydı, Bush Amerikası tamamen farklıydı. Hep çok değişken ve hareketli dönemler yaşadık, 11 Eylül gibi falan ama lacivert ceketli adamlar, lacivert tayyörlü kadınlar arasında yaşamak istemediğimi biliyordum. üniversiteye gittim orada. Evlendim, çocuk yaptım.

** Alev Er seni Taraf’a çağırınca her şeyi bırakıp ne olacağı bile belli olmayan bir gazete için mi geldin gerçekten...*
Hep “Bir imkan bulsam, Türkiye’ye dönsem, çocuğumu orada büyütsem” diyordum zaten. Denemek istedim. Chris gelmedi. Henna’nın anaokulu vardı, onlar kaldı. Ben 8 ay burada denedim. Kardeş kadar yakın bir doktor arkadaşım vardı, o sırada yurt dışındaydı onun evine yerleştim. Sonra artık olduğuna karar verince, ev tuttum, kızımı da aldım. Chris de gelip gidiyor. Burada bir işi yok Chris’in. Bir tez yazdığı için, nerede olsa yazabileceği için bazen uzun kalıyor ama asıl Amerika’da ve şu sıra İngiltere’ye gidip geliyor. üünkü tez konusu, İngiliz kolonyalizmi, Victoria dönemi, bir adamın biyografisi aslında, kitap olacak zaten iki yıl sonra. Hatta çok komik bir şey oldu, Oray’ın yazısı çıktı, telefonda ona çevirdim, “şöyle bir tekzip yazalım” dedik. Yazdı Sonra yeminli tercüme bürosundan yazıyı çevirtmiş okumuş, beni aradı tam bir balistik öfkeyle “Victoria döneminde olsaydık bunu yazanın cezası kırbaç olurdu, çünkü bir centilmenin onurunu lekelemeye çalışmak, iftira atmanın cezası kırbaçtı” dedi ve genelde böyle konuşmaz. Ama karısını suçlamak için kendisini karalamaya çalışmalarına sinirlendi sanırım. Bunu alçakça buldu.

*Balyoz’da yapılan gazetecilere komploydu, iki grup da mağdur*
Biz bunu yayınlayıp yayınlamamayı uzun uzun tartıştık. 5 bin sayfanın büyük çoğunluğu fişleme. Büyük bir bölümü, bürokratlarla ilgili. Alevidir, solcudur, dincidir, içki içer, gümüş yüzük takar, kullanılır, güvenilir, güvenilmez, Mason locasında tarzında. Bir insanın tamamıyla özel hayatını deşifre eden notlar. İftiralar büyük bir ihtimalle. üok komikleri vardı arada, solcudur, adildir, dürüstür, güvenilmez yazıyordu birinde. Ama içki içen, zayıf noktaları olan birine desteklenmeli, faydalanılabilir tipi şeyler yazmışlar. Bunları kesinlikle yayınlamamaya karar verdik en başta, çok hızlı. Bakmadık bile hepsine. Gazetecilerde ise böyle bir fişleme değildi. Darbe ortamında faydalanılacak ve tutuklanacak listesi vardı. Adamlar buna müsaittir, istersin istemezsin o önemli değil, bunu yazanlar öyle uygun bulmuş. Bu adı geçen herkesin haberinin olması gereken bir şeydi bana göre. Bu çok kızacağınız bir şey çünkü adınızı kullanmaları korkunç bir şey. Gazetecilere karşı komplo bu. İki grup da mağdur yani. üok isterdim faydalanılacak listesinde olanların da suç duyurusunda bulunmasını. Sen ne hakla beni kullanmayı düşünüyorsun ya, ben senin darbeni niye destekleyeyim. Ama bunu diyebilen çok az oldu. ”Ben kendimi kullandırtmam arkadaş“ demek niye bazı insanlar için bu kadar zor. Onu diyemeyince mecburen bize köpürüyor ki, bir şey diyormuş gibi gözüksün.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*İşTE CHRIS MASON'IN üALIşTIğI OKULUN şİFRELERİ*



07.02.2010 

Yasemin üongar’ın kocası Chris Mason’un CIA Ajanı olduğu iddiası gündeme bomba gibi düştü. Mason’un ABD’de ders verdiği Naval Postgraduate School’da yayınlanan CV’sinde CIA’nın Afganistan operasyonlarında görev aldığı açıkça yazıyor.

Peki Mason’un görev aldığı Naval Postgraduate School’un göze çarpan özellikleri neler?
*
Bush’tan alıntı*
Okul 1909`da kuruldu, ABD Deniz Kuvvetleri mensupları için yüksek lisans düzeyinde eğitim veriyor. Okulun web sitesinin her yerinde yapılan alıntılarla ABD`deki Cumhuriyetçi Parti taraftarı oldukları anlaşılıyor . Baba Bush`un okul hakkındaki sözleri okulun birçok sayfasına koyulmuş:

“The best and brightest military officers from the United States come to the Naval Postgraduate School in Monterey, California, to work with world class faculty on real military and defense problems. At NPS, they gain both the intellectual know how and the practical skills for improving defense technologies, systems and programs.”

George H.W. Bush

41st President, United States



*Kültür ve Kültür üalışmaları
*
Chris Mason ise üniversitenin *"Ulusal güvenlik"* departmanında "Kültür, kültür çatışmaları" master programına katılanlara ders veriyor ve “Afganistan kültürel ve etnik dağılımı” üzerine uzman. Web sitelerinde Afganistan’daki tüm etnik gruplar ve özellikleri hakkında bilgiler var ve bu bilgileri derlerken Chris Mason`ın çalışmalarından yararlanıldığı dipnot olarak belirtilmiş:

“Program for Culture and Conflict Studies

The Program for Culture & Conflict Studies is premised on the belief that the United States must understand the cultures and societies of the world to effectively interact with local people. It is dedicated to the study of anthropological, ethnographic, social, political, and economic data to inform US policies at both the strategic and operational levels.

CCS is the result of a collaborative effort to provide current open source information to Provincial Reconstruction Teams (PRT), mission commanders, academics, and the general public. Covering tribes, politics, trends, and people, this website - a 21st century gazetteer, provides data, analysis, and maps not available anywhere else.”

*Master programının amacı kısaca anlatılmış.*
"Bu program ABD`nin dünya halkları ile ilişkiler kurabilmesi için onların kültürleri ve halklarının yapısını anlaması gerektiği inancına dayalı olarak kurulmuştur. Antropoloji, etnik unsurlar, sosyal, politik ve ekonomik enformasyonların hem stratejik hemde operasyonel ABD birimlerinin bilgilendirilmesi eğitimini kapsar"

Anlayacağınız gibi, kısacası ajanlık eğitimi.

*Afganistan çalışmaları*

Programın web sitesinde Afganistan çalışmaları örnek verilmiş;

http://www.nps.edu/Programs/CCS/

Burada görebileceğiniz gibi, Afganistan üzerine yapılan araştırmaların ana başlıkları;

Alıntı: 

* Security Incidents Database
* Culture & Conflict Review
* Provincial Overview
* Publications and Thesis
* Poppy Cultivation Analysis
* Tribe and Clan Genealogies
* Ethnic Identity Analysis
* Related Topics on Afghanistan
* Presidential Elections Page

Güvenlik, bölgesel enformasyon, haşhaş ekimi analizi, kabileler/klanlar, etnik dağılım vs.

Bu master programının başında bulunan profesör Thomas H. Johnson Afganistan üzerine 25 yıldır çalışıyor.

 

*(Johnson’un Afganistan’da gençken çekilmiş bir resmi)*

Uzmanlık alanları; Afganistan, Güney ve Orta Asya halkları, stratejik ve barış! Askeri operasyonları, bu operasyonların modellemesi ve simülasyon senaryolaması.




(Profesör Johnson`ın 2008`deki Afganistan ziyaretinde *"Pashai"* kabilesi lideriyle yerel giysiler giymiş bir halde görüşürken- üstteki resimde solda) 

 

Burada, Chris Mason`ın ders verdiği "kültür, kültür çatışmaları" master programından mezun bir asker ile okuldan bir profesörün Afganistan’da askeri kontrol noktasında çekilmiş resmi gösteriliyor.

http://www.nps.edu/About/News/Teacher-Reunites-with-Student-in-Afghanistan.html

*Mason 2 numaralı isim
*Mason ise bölümün 2 numaralı adamı çünkü bölümün başındaki profesör Johnson`ın birçok akademik yayınlarına yardımcı olarak iştirak etmiş ya da beraberce yayınlar yapmışlar. Bu yayınları verdiğim linklerden görebilirsiniz. Ayrıca ABD`de yayınlanan birçok askeri dergi ve yayınlarda ortak makale çalışmaları da mevcut;

http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200810/afghan
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2009/12/10/sorry_obama_afghanistans_your_vietnam?page=0,0
http://usacac.army.mil/CAC2/MilitaryReview/Archives/English/MilitaryReview_20091231_art004.pdf
“As the research institute of the Naval Postgraduate School's Department of National Security Affairs, the CCC analyzes current and emerging threats to U.S. national security. We convey our assessments through briefings, conferences, publications, our ship-board Regional Security Education Program, and our e-journal Strategic Insights.

http://www.nps.edu/Academics/Centers/CCC/index.html”

*Mason hangi konuda ders veriyor*
Ayrıca Chris Mason, üniversite içindeki "çağdaş anlamda uluslararası çatışmalar" konulu araştırma grubu`nda (think-tank) çalışıyor. Yukarıda açıklaması var. Kısaca ABD için var olan ve oluşabilecek tehdit unsurlarını analiz ediyorlar.

Yasemin`in kocası Chris Mason`ın ders verdiği master programı* “Kültür, kültür çatışmaları”*nda alınması mecburi derslerden göze çarpan:

"NS3366 Modern Turkish History (4-0) As Required

This course surveys the history of the Turkish people and state from Ottoman times to the present. Important topics include the continuing influence of pre-Islamic Turkish culture; Turkish responses to colonialism, nationalism, and modernity; secularism and Westernization; the place of ethnic minorities in modern Turkey; and the tension between Kemalism and Islamism in contemporary Turkish culture and politics.

http://www.nps.edu/Academics/GeneralCatalog/485.htm#o1653”

*Modern Türk Tarihi;
*
Bu derste Osmanlı zamanından günümüze kadar Türk Tarihi incelenir. Araştırma konusu olan önemli konu başlıkları ise

** İslam öncesi Türk kültürü etkisi ve bu kültürün devamı
* Kolonizasyon, ulusalcılık, modernizm hakkındaki Türk tezleri.
* Laiklik ve batılılaşma için Türk tezleri.
* Modern Türkiye’deki etnik azınlıkların yeri
* üağdaş Türk kültürü ve politikasında Kemalizm ve İslamist akımlar arasındaki çekişmeler.*

*Burada Chris Mason`ın verdiği bir dersin notları var;*

http://www.nps.edu/Programs/CCS/Journal/Dec07/Mason_Lessons.pdf

Ders notunun başında şöyle bir cümle var;

"Those who fail to learn the lessons of history are doomed to repeat it."

Tercümesi: "*Tarihten alınması gereken dersleri öğrenmeyenler, yapılan hataları tekrarlamaya mahkumdur"*

Gerçekten de öyle…


*Onur üzersin*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da çok önemli gelişme!* 



*3’üncü Ordu Komutanı’na ‘şüpheli’ davetiyesi*

*15.2.2010 / TURGAY İPEK / VATAN GZT.* 

Ergenekon soruşturması için ifade vermeye gitmeyen 3’üncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk, bu defa *’şüpheli’* sıfatıyla ikinci kez ifadeye çağırıldı.* “Gelmezse yasal prosedür işler”* diyen Başsavcı, ifadenin *mutlaka Erzurum Adliyesi’nde* alınacağını vurguladı. 

3’üncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk’in 15 şubat’ta Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal’a ifade vereceği haberleri üzerine, sabahın erken saatlerinden itibaren Adliye Sarayı önünde bekleyen basın mensuplarını Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Sinan Kuş, kabul etti. Gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtlayan Başsavcısı Kuş, Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında şüpheli olarak Erzincan’daki üçüncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk’in ifadesine başvurulmak üzere daha önce Erzurum’a davet edildiğini hatırlattı.

*’İfadesi Erzurum’da alınacak’*

Orgeneral Berk’e Erzincan Merkez Komutanlığı aracılığıyla 9-14 şubat tarihleri arasında gelmesinin bildirildiğini ancak gelmediğini anımsatan Başsavcı Kuş, _“Yine Merkez Komutanlığı aracılığı ile 26 şubat’a kadar Erzurum’a gelmesi için davette bulunacağız. İkinci davetiyeyi bugün veya yarın göndereceğiz. İfadesi mutlaka Erzurum’da adliyede alınacak. Ordu Komutanı’nın gelmemesi halinde yasal prosedür işleyecek”_ diye konuştu.

Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Sinan Kuş, geçen hafta üçüncü Ordu Komutanlığı İstihbarat şube’de görevli astsubayın odasında arama yapmak için mahkeme kararı ile birlikte üçüncü Ordu’ya giden üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal’ın içeri alınmamasıyla ilgili olarak da_ “Genelkurmay’ın kararı ile Ordu Komutanlığı’na giremeyecekleri bildirilmiş. Biz de Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na bir yazı gönderdik. Böyle bir talimatın verilip verilmediğini öğreneceğiz. Gelen yazıya göre de mahkeme kararını uygulamamaktan kaçınan üçüncü Ordu Komutanlığı hakkında soruşturma açılabilinecek”_ dedi. 

*Erzincan’da neler oluyor?* 

Erzincan’da 27 Ekim 2009 günü baraj gölünde mühimmat bulunmasının ardından sürdürülen Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında, Erzincan İl Jandarma eski Komutanı Albay Recep Gençoğlu İl Jandarma Komutanlığında görevli İstihbarat şube Müdürü Binbaşı Nedim Ersan, Yardımcısı üsteğmen Ersin Ergut, astsubay Orhan Esirger, Astsubay şenol Bozkurt, Yaylabaşı beldesi Jandarma Komutanı Astsubay Murat Yıldız, MİT Bölge Müdürü şinasi D. ve 2 MİT personeli tutuklandı. Soruşturmanın 2007 yılında başlatılan* İsmail Ağa Cemaatiyle ilgili soruşturmanın rövanşı* olarak yürütüldüğü iddia ediliyor. Cemmat hakkında soruşturma başlatan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner de 26 yıl hapis istemiyle yargılanıyor.

*2007’de orgeneral oldu*

30 Ağustos 2007 tarihinde orgeneralliğe terfi eden Saldıray Berk, 3’üncü Ordu Komutanlığı’na atandı.

...

----------


## bozok

*'Pastayı kim verdi onu bulun'* 



_DSP Genel Başkanı Masum Türker, Ecevit’in hastalanmadan bir gün önce TOBB Resepsiyonuna katıldığına işaret ederek, Ecevit’in hastalanmasının o gün orada yediği “pastadan” kaynaklandığını iddia etti._

*16.2.2010 / ANKA / VATAN GZT.* 

DSP Genel Başkanı Masum Türker, Ecevit’in doktor raporuyla görevden uzaklaştırılmak istendiği iddialarına karşı, Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal’ı bu durumdan sorumlu tutmadığını belirtti.

Ergenekon Davalarının görüldüğü İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin eski Başbakan Bülent Ecevit’in doktor raporuyla görevden uzaklaştırılmak istendiği iddialarını soruşturmak için hastane belgelerini istemesi, dikkatleri o yıllarda yaşananlara çekti. ANKA’ya konuşan DSP Genel Başkanı Masum Türker, eski Başbakan Bülent Ecevit’in Ecevit’in doktor raporuyla görevden uzaklaştırılmak istendiği iddialarının doğruyu yansıtmadığını belirtti. 
Ergenekon Davası kapsamında tutuklu bulunan Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Haberal’ın* “kasıtlı bir şey yaptığını”* belirten Türker, _“Mehmet Haberal ve Başkent Hastanesi’ni bu durumdan sorumlu tutmuyorum. Ne ilgisi var, o zaman da gündeme gelmemişti. Darbeyi başkaları yapıyordu, yapınca da AKP çıktı iktidar oldu. Haberal’ın böyle bir niyeti, düşüncesi yoktu”_ diye konuştu.

*-PASTAYI KİM VERDİ, ONU BULUN-*

Türker, Ecevit’in hastalanmadan bir gün önce TOBB Resepsiyonuna katıldığına işaret ederek, Ecevit’in hastalanmasının o gün orada yediği *“pastadan”* kaynaklandığını iddia etti.

Türker, 2002 yılında *“Ecevit'siz, DSP'siz ve MHP'siz bir iktidar oluşturulmak istendiğini”* ifade ederek, Ecevit’in Başkent Hastanesi’ne kaldığı dönemde birinin kendisi, diğerinin de eski Afyon Milletvekili Gaffar Yakın olmak üzere yanında iki kişi olduğunu belirtti. *“Hastanede bir şeyler oldu. Başlangıçta kasıtlı olmadı”* diyen Türker, _“Sayın Ecevit, 2001 sonunda, Hindistan’a gitmeden önce hastalandı ve olağanüstü bir kurultayla parti yönetiminden ayrılmak istedi ama kortizon tedavisiyle kısmen iyileştirildi. Hindistan’a gidip geldikten sonra hem DSP’nin hem MHP’nin başına gelen iş, Irak savaşıdır. Rahmetli Ecevit önce Ocak ayında Amerika’da Irak’a Türkiye üzerinden asker geçirilmesine ‘hayır’ dedi. Nisan sonunda da Dick Cheney Türkiye’ye geldi, ona da ‘hayır’ dedi. Olay buradan patladı. Ecevit 5 gün sonra hastalandı”_ diye konuştu.

Ecevit hastanedeyken, kendisinin ve eski Afyon Milletvekili *Gaffar Yakın’*ın orada olduğunu, Yakın’ın aynı zamanda doktor ve röntgen uzmanı olduğunu hatırlatan Türker, o gün yaşanan diyalogu şöyle aktardı:

_“Gaffar Bey, hastane başhekimine ‘Hiç ayakta film çektiniz mi?’ diye sordu. O da ‘hayır’ dedi. 10 dakika sonra Mehmet Haberal geldi, kızdı ve ‘Ben sizin kanun hazırlamanıza karışıyor muyum ki siz bizim nasıl film çekeceğimize karışıyorsunuz?’ dedi. Gaffar Bey ‘Biliyorsunuz ben röntgen uzmanıyım’ dedi. Aradan bir saat geçti doktor geldi ayakta film çekildi ve gaz olduğu ortaya çıktı. Daha önce ayakta film çekilseymiş, bu anlaşılırmış. Kortizonun bir başka yan etkisi daha varmış, perfere yaparmış, bütün zarları inceltirmiş.”_

Türker, Ecevit’in hastaneye yatmadan bir gün önce ise Türkiye Odalar ve Borsalar Birliği’nin Dedeman Oteli’nde verilen kokteyline katıldığını belirterek, Ecevit’in rahatsızlanmasında söz konusu resepsiyonda yediği pastayı sorumlu tuttu. Bunun da Ecevit için planlanan komplonun bir parçası olabileceğine dikkat çeken Türker, _“Otelde yediği şey gaz yapmış, o gazı da MR çekilince görülmezmiş, ayakta röntgen çekilince ortaya çıktı. Kim otelde ne verdiyse artık? Türkiye Odalar ve Borsalar Birliği’nin yükümlülüğündedir. O gün ona kim pasta ikram etti, bulunması gerekiyor. Pastadan sonra rahatsızlandı, gaz sıkışması nedeniyle hastaneye kaldırıldı”_ dedi.

Türker, bu olaydan sonra yaşananlara da dikkatle bakmak gerektiğini ifade ederek,_ “Herkes bugün, ‘Haberal içeride’ diye tenkit ediyor ya, bir bahane bulmaya çalışıyorlar. Sonrası var. Sonrasını yaşadık. Sonrasında, Almanya’da yapılan toplantının ardında, Ecevit’e bir rapor hazırlatıp, ne yapıp yapıp, iş göremez raporuyla o Balyoz darbesini yapmak vardı. Biz bunu her yerde anlattık. Savcılar Balyoz'u araştırıyorlarsa, 2002 yılında Almanya'daki toplantıdan başlayıp araştırsınlar. Almanya'da ne olduğu 2002 yılının o tarihli gazetelerinde var; Ecevit'siz, DSP'siz ve MHP'siz bir hükümet modeli”_ diye konuştu.

...

----------


## bozok

*Başsavcı’ya makamında gözaltı* 



*Türkiye’de ilk kez bir adliye arandı*

*16.02.2010 Salı 12:20 / VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 

Başlattığı İsmailağa Cemaati soruşturmasıyla 3 yıldır gündemden düşmeyen Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı* İlhan Cihaner*,* ‘Ergenekon üyesi olmak’* iddiasıyla adliyedeki makamında gözaltına alındı.

Erzincan’da sular durulmuyor. Dün güne, Ezurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı *Osman şanal’*ın, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in adliyedeki makamında ve evinde yaptığı aramalarla başlayan Erzincan, bir ilke tanıklık etti. Yanına 3 cumhuriyet savcısını da alarak Erzincan’a gelen Savcı şanal, Terörle Mücadele şubesi ekipleriyle birlikte 10.30’da Erzincan Adliyesi’ne girdi. Cihaner’in 4’ncü kattaki makam odasında yapılan aramayla eşzamanlı olarak, Adliye Lojmanları’nda bulunan evi de aranmaya başlandı. şanal, saat 14.00 sıralarında yanında Adalet Komisyonu Başkanı Mustafa Sarıgedik ile Erzincan Adliyesi kapısında görüntülendi. 

*Adliyede iki saatlik arama*

Aramaların ardından Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner saat 16.00 sıralarında gözaltına alındı. Adliye binasının Valilik tarafındaki kapısından çıkarılan Başsavcı Cihaner, sağlık kontrolü için Devlet Hastanesi’ne götürüldü. Avukatı Hamit Sekman,* “Cihaner’in ’Ergenekon örgütüne üye olmak, resmi evrakta sahtecilik, görevi kötüye kullanmak’* suçlamasıyla gözaltına alındığını söyledi. Başsavcı’nın henüz ifadesinin alınmadığını belirten avukat Sekman, bilgisayarlar ve çok sayıda CD ile evraka el konulduğunu belirtti. Arama sırasında Cihaner’le birlikte olan Sekman, Başsavcı’nın gelişmeleri sakin şekilde izlediğini, kendisine hakim olduğunu ve gerçeğin açığa çıkacağına inandığını söylediğini anlattı. Cihaner’in sağlık kontrolünden sonra Erzurum’a götürüleceği açıklandı. 

*Başsavcı 4 gün önce Kurtuluş Gecesi’nde...*

Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal’ın dün makamında gözaltına aldığı Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner, 13 şubat’taki Kurtuluş Gecesi’ne eşi ve kızıyla birlikte (üstte) katılmıştı. Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu, bugün Başsavcı Cihaner’in gözaltına alınmasını görüşmek üzere olağanüstü toplanma kararı aldı.

*HSYK Olağanüstü toplanıyor* 

Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu’nun (HSYK) yargıç üyeleri, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in gözaltına alınmasının ardından, bugün olağanüstü toplanarak bir değerlendirme yapacak. HSYK’nın toplantısına Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin ve Adalet Bakanlığı müsteşarının katılıp katılmayacağı ise henüz netlik kazanmadı. HSYK Başkanvekili Kadir üzbek de Cihaner’in gözaltına alınmasıyla ilgili konuyu *“öncelikli olarak incelediklerini”* söyledi. 

*‘Hukukçu olarak dehşete kapılıyorum’* 

Cihaner’in avukatı ve eski İstanbul Barosu Başkanı Turgut Kazan, gözaltına sert tepki gösterdi: 

_“Bir hukukçu olarak dehşete kapılıyorum. Türkiye’de ilk kez bir adliye aranıyor. Soruşturma hukuka açıkça aykırı. Bir başsavcı hakkında özel yetkili başsavcı vekilliği soruşturma yürütemez. Yargıtay’da zaten açılmış bir dava var. Aynı eylemden ötürü ikinci bir soruşturma açılamaz. Kanuna göre birinci sınıfa ayrılmış başsavcı Yargıtay’da yargılanır. Bu yargıçlar için özel bir yasadır. Yargıtay’a güvenilmediği anlaşıldığı için yol aranıyor. Müvekkilim ancak Yargıtay’da yargılanabilir, hakkındaki soruşturmayı da ya Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişleri ya da kendisinden daha kıdemli savcılar yürütür. Oysa şanal daha kıdemsizdir.”_ 

*YARSAV ‘Bu ağır bir hukuk ihlali’*

YARGIüLAR ve Savcılar Birliği (YARSAV) Başkanı Emine ülker Tarhan, yargıç ve savcıların Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu’nun (CMK) 250/3. maddesiyle yetkilendirilen özel yetkili mahkemelerce yargılanamayacaklarını ifade ederek, _“Yargıtay tarafından yargılanacak bir Cumhuriyet başsavcısının soruşturma yetkisi olmayan kişilerce aranarak gözaltına alınması ağır bir hukuk ihlalidir. Buna yol açan ve işlemi gerçekleştiren tüm sorumlular hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunduk”_ dedi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Başsavcı Cihaner tutuklandı*


_17.2.2010 /Turgay İPEK/ Tevfik AKAN/ Kürşat TERCANLI/ Kerim BURUCU/ ERZURUM, (DHA)_



_ERZİNCAN'da makamında ve evinde yapılan aramadan sonra gözaltına alanarak gece Erzurum'a getirilen Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner, üzel Yetkili İkinci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından tutuklandı._

Erzincan'da İsmailağa cemaatiyle ilgili olarak 2007 yılının sonlarında başlattığı soruşturma Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığına devretmesinin ardından hakkında Tunceli Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde* 'Görevi kötüye kullanma', 'Resmi belgede sahtecilik' 'Suça azmettirme', 'İmar kirliliğine neden olmak'* suçlamasıyla 26 yıl hapis istemiyle yargılanmasına karar verilen Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner, dün (16 şubat) makamında bir ilkle yüzyüze geldi.

Erzurum'dan üç savcı ile birlikte Erzincan'a giden üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal, Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner'e üzel Yetkili İkinci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin aldığı kararı göstererek makamda ve lojmanında arama başlattı.

Yaklaşık 6 saat süren her iki yerdeki aramadan sonra evrak, CD ve notlara el konulurken Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal tarafından gözaltına alınan Başsavcı Cihaner, Erzincan Emniyet Müdürlüğüne götürüldü. Ergenekon terör örgütüne üye olmak, resmi evrakta sahtecilik, iftira ve tehdit suçlarıyla gözaltına alınan Başsavcı Cihaner, gece Erzurum'a getirildi. Bir süre Emniyet Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğünde bekletilen Başsavcı Cihaner'in içinde bulunduğu otomobil, saat 23.23'te Erzurum Adliye Sarayının kapalı garajına girdi.

üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal tarafından gece yarısından saat 06.30'a kadar sorgulanan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner, tutuklanma istemiyle üzel Yetkili İkinci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine çıkarıldı. Saat 10.56'da sona eren Mahkeme, Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner'in tutuklanmasına karar verdi.

HSYK inceliyor Bu arada, Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu, Erzincan Başsavcısı'nın gözaltına alınmasını inceliyor. Konu, bugünkü toplantıda da ele alınacak.İsmailağa cemaati operasyonu Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Cihaner'in adı 2007 yılında Erzincan'da İsmailağa cemaatine yönelik soruşturmayla gündeme gelmişti. Ancak bu soruşturma* "İsmailağa cemaatinin silahlı olduğu"* yolundaki bir ihbar mektubu üzerine, Cihaner'den alınarak özel yetkili savcı Osman şanal'a verilmişti.üzel Yetkili Savcı şanal, İsmailağa Cemaati'ne yönelik operasyonun Ergenekon davasındaki İrtica Eylem Planı'nın uygulanması olduğu iddiasıyla soruşturma başlattı, bazı subay ve MİT görevlileri tutuklandı, Cihaner hakkında da görevi kötüye kullanmak ve bazı suçlamalarla Tunceli Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde dava açıldı.Cihaner hakkında resmi belgede sahtecilik, suça azmettirme ve adliye bahçesine kameriye yaptırarak imar kirliliğine neden olmak suçlamaları da bulunuyor.


MİLLİYET

----------


## bozok

*Eruygur'da hafıza kaybı* 

*17.2.2010 / gazeteport.com*



_İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuksuz sanıklarından emekli Orgeneral şener Eruygur'un, ''haber alma ödeneğinin kullanımı''na ilişkin soruşturmayı yürüten cumhuriyet savcılarına ''hafıza kaybı'' raporu gönderdiği öğrenildi._ 


*İSTANBUL -* Alınan bilgiye göre, Eruygur'un, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı döneminde kullanılan örtülü ödeneğe ilişkin soruşturma yürüten özel yetkili İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığına *''hafıza kaybı''* raporu gönderdiği ve bu aşamada ifade vermeyeceğini bildirdiği belirtildi. 


İkinci *''Ergenekon''* davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin tutuksuz sanık Eruygur'u Adli Tıp Kurumuna sevk etmesinin beklendiği, bunun gerçekleşmemesi durumunda soruşturma savcılarınca bu kuruma sevk edilme işlemlerinin yapılabileceği belirtildi. 


Adli Tıp Kurumundan gelecek rapora göre de soruşturmaya ilişkin ne yapılabileceğinin belirleneceği öğrenildi. 

*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*HSYK Ergenekon Erzincan'a el koydu* 


**

*17.02.2010 - 13:21 / gazeteport.com*


_Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek kurulu, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısının tutuklanma sürecini soruşturan Erzurum Başsavcısı, üzel Yetkili Başsavcı yardımcısı ile üzel Yetkili Savcı Osman şanal ve bu soruşturmada bulunan bir savcının yetkilerini kaldırıp suç duyurusunda bulundu._

*ANKARA -* HSYK, Erzurum özel yetkili Başsavcıvekili *Tarık Gür*, Cumhuriyet savcıları *Rasim Karakullukçu, Mehmet Yazıcı ve Osman şanal'*ın, CMK'nın 250. maddesi kapsamındaki yetkilerinin kaldırılmasına ayrıca Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Sinan Kuş, Gür, Karakullukçu, Yazıcı ve şanal ile diğer ilgililer hakkında yasal gereğinin yapılması için suç duyurusunda bulunulmasına oy çokluğu ile karar verdi.

_"_*CİHANER'İN AVUKATI GAZETEPORT'A KONUşTU" haberi için tıklayınız*

*"YARGITAY BAşSAVCISI 3 DOSYAYA EL KOYDU" haberi için tıklayınız*

*"ERZİNCAN BAşSAVCISI TUTUKLANDI" haberi için tıklayınız*

*"ERZİNCAN'DA NELER OLUYOR" haberi için tıklayınız*



*BAşSAVCI VE üZEL YETKİLİ SAVCILARA SUü DUYURUSU* 
HSYK, Erzurum özel yetkili Başsavcıvekili Tarık Gür, Cumhuriyet savcıları Rasim Karakullukçu, Mehmet Yazıcı ve Osman şanal'ın, CMK'nın 250. maddesi kapsamındaki yetkilerinin kaldırılmasına ve *Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Sinan Kuş, Gür, Karakullukçu, Yazıcı ve şanal ile diğer ilgililer hakkında yasal gereğinin yapılması için suç duyurusunda bulunulmasına* karar verdi. 


Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in gözaltına alınması üzerine bu sabah olağanüstü toplanan HSYK'dan, yaklaşık 4 saat süren toplantının ardından, alınan kararlara ilişkin yazılı bir açıklama yapıldı. 


*MüSTEşAR AüIKLAMADAN üNCE AYRILDI*
*Toplantıya, Adalet Bakanlığı Müsteşarı ve HSYK üyesi Ahmet Kahraman da katıldı. Kahraman, toplantıdan, yazılı açıklama yapılmadan önce ayrıldı.* 


HSYK açıklamasında, dün Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığında yapılan uygulamaların, HSYK'nın gündemine oy birliğiyle alınarak, incelenmesine karar verildiği anımsatıldı. 


*üZEL YETKİLERİ KALDIRILDI* 
Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu'nun (CMK) 250/3. maddesindeki amir hükmün ihlal edilerek, görev ve yetki aşımında bulunulduğunu tespit eden HSYK, *Erzurum üzel yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Tarık Gür, Cumhuriyet savcıları Rasim Karakullukçu, Mehmet Yazıcı ve Osman şanal'ın, CMK 250. maddesi kapsamındaki yetkilerinin kaldırılmasına karar verdi.* 


*HSYK, Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Sinan Kuş, Başsavcıvekili Tarık Gür, Cumhuriyet savcıları Karakullukçu, Yazıcı ve şanal ile diğer ilgililer hakkında yasal gereğinin yapılması için suç duyurusunda bulunulmasını da kararlaştırdı.* 


HSYK, kararı oy çokluğuyla aldı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Başsavcının elindeki son dosya: "Fethullah Gülen"* 

 *17.02.2010 - 11:08 / gazeteport.com*


_Adını JİTEM'e ilk kez soruşturma açarak duyurdu, 'Cüppeli Ahmet Hoca'nın da aralarında bulunduğu 69 kişiye yapacağı operasyon Erzurum özel yetkili savcısına takıldı. Elindeki son dosya Fethullah Gülen'le ilgiliydi._ 

*İSTANBUL -* Gözaltına alınan Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner'in portresinde dikkat çeken ilk faaliyeti, 1999 yılında şırnak'ın İdil ilçesinde görevliyken JİTEM'e soruşturma açması oldu. Başsavcı olarak görev yaptığı Erzincan'da ise İsmailağa cemaatine yönelik operasyona başlayarak adını duyurdu. 


*Ntv'nin haberine göre; Başsavcı Cihaner'in dosyasından başlıklar...* 


1968 Kars doğumlu olan İlhan Cihaner, 2007 yılının Temmuz ayından beri Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı olarak görev yapıyor. 


*ELİNDEKİ DOSYA FETHULLAH GüLEN CEMAATİ*
*Silahlı örgüt olduğu gerekçesiyle İsmailağa cemaatine yönelik soruşturma dosyası elinden alınan İlhan Cihaner'in Fethullah Gülen cemaatine yönelik başlattığı soruşturma ise sürüyor.* 


*BAşSAVCI'NIN KALEMİNDEN YAşANANLARIN İüYüZü* 
Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner, gözaltına alınmasına yol açan gelişmeleri 3 ay önce Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu'na (HSYK) verdiği *"yazılı savunma*" metninde anlatmıştı. O savunmayı okuyunca bugün olup bitenleri anlamak daha kolaylaşıyor. 


İlhan Cihaner, Erzincan'da İsmailağa cemaatiyle ilgili soruşturmanın nasıl başladığını HSYK'ya verdiği savunmada şu sözlerle anlattı: 


_"Erzincan'da göreve başlamamla birlikte her ay valilikte düzenlenen emniyet toplantılarına katıldım. Bu toplantılarda güvenlik birimleri Erzincan'da bazı dini grupların taban genişletme faaliyetinde bulunduklarını tesbit ettiklerini söylediler._ 


*Söz konusu gruplardan İsmailağa cemaati mensuplarının il genelinde faaliyetlerini arttırdığı tesbit edildi. Ben de kolluk güçlerine bu grubun faaliyetleri konusunda ayrıntılı bir inceleme yapılması talimatını verdim."* 


*BENİM NİYE HABERİM YOK!* 
Başsavcı Cihaner, iletişim tespit tutanakları çerçevesinde *Fethullah Gülen, Süleymancılar ve Nenzil grubunun da soruşturmaya dahil edildiğini belirtti*. Aramaların yapılacağı sırada Erzurum yetkili savcılığının dosyayı kendisinden istediğini belirten *Cihaner, bazı Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişlerinin de dosyayı Erzurum'a göndermesi yönünde telkinde bulunduklarını öne sürdü*. 


*"Soruşturmanın benden alınmasına anlam veremediğim için Erzurum Başsavcı'sını aradım. Bana "Böyle bir soruşturma yapılıyor, benim niye haberim yok"* diye çıkıştı. Ben de böyle bir yükümlülüğüm olmadığını belirttim. 


Soruşturmayı sürdürmem halinde *"gizliliğin ortadan kalkacağı, bu tartışmanın duyulmasıyla yargının yıpranacağı ve en önemlisi de delilerin karartılacağı"* endişesiyle dosyayı göndermeye karar verdim. Bu arada adliyemize teftişe gelen başmüfettiş de dosyayı göndermemin iyi olacağını ima etti." 


*CEMAAT üYELERİ DELİLLER TOPLANMADAN BIRAKILDI* 
Cihaner, Erzincan jandarmasının kendisini cemaat soruşturması nedeniyle iftira ve komplo ile karşı karşıya kalabileceği konusunda uyardığını da anlattı. Cihaner, dosya Erzurum'a gittikten sonra cemaat üyelerinin deliller toplanmadan salıverildiğini öne sürdü. 


*"İsmailağa cemaati soruşturmasında tutuklanan kişiler haklarında anayasal düzenil zorla değiştirmeye teşebbüs suçundan ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası istendiği halde birkaç ay sonra salıverildiler. deliller toplanmadı, soruşturma çok sınırlı tutuldu."*

*...*

----------


## bozok

*Yargıtay Başsavcısı üç dosyaya el koydu 




17.02.2010 - 11:14 / gazeteport.com

*
_Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, Erzincan’da Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner’in tutuklanmasını mercek altına aldı._

*ANKARA -* Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başavcısı’nın tutuklanmasıyla sonuçlanan soruşturmayı mercek altına aldı. Başsavcılık, konuyla ilgili olarak soruşturma başlattı. 

Başsavcılık, Kuzey Irak’tan gelen PKK’ların Habur’da yargılanması *“hakim ve savcıların ayarlandığı”* iddialarıyla ilgili de incelemenin devam ettiğini bildirdi.

*üü SORUşTURMA İNCELEMEYE ALINDI* 
Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, _''yargının siyasi güçlerin etkisi altında bulunup bulunmadığının, bireyi kamu gücünden koruyan hukuk kurallarının uygulanıp uygulanmadığının tespiti için Habur, Erzincan ve Erzurum adli yargı çevrelerinde yargıyı yıpratan, yargıya olan güveni sarsan adli tahkikatların incelemeye alındığını''_ bildirdi.

Başsavcı Abdurrahman Yalçınkaya, yaptığı açıklamada, *“Habur, Erzincan ve Erzurum adli tatkikatları mercek altına alıp inceleme başlatmıştır”* dedi. Yalçınkaya, *"Cumhuriyet'in kazanımlarını kollamaya devam edeceğiz"* diye konuştu

*GERüEKER: '' BİR DEğERLENDİRME YAPACAğIZ''*
Yargıtay Başkanı Hasan Gerçeker, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in tutuklanması konusunda, Yargıtay'daki mesai arkadaşlarıyla konuştuktan sonra değerlendirme yapacaklarını söyledi. 


ürdün ziyaretinin ardından saat 11.00'de Türkiye'ye dönen Gerçeker, Yargıtay'a gelişinde, gazetecilerin Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Cihaner'in tutuklanmasıyla ilgili sorularını yanıtladı. 


Gerçeker, yurtdışından yeni geldiğini belirterek, *''Bakacağım, arkadaşlarla konuşacağız. Ondan sonra bir değerlendirme yapacağız. şimdi sizlere söyleyecek bir şeyim* yok'' dedi. 


Başkanlar Kurulu'nun toplanıp toplanmayacağına ilişkin soru üzerine de Gerçeker, *''Daha yeni geldim. Bakalım, arkadaşlardan bir öğrenelim nedir, ne değildir. Ondan sonra bir değerlendirme yapacağız. Sizleri de bilgilendiririz''* diye konuştu.

*YARGITAY: YARGIYA GüVENİ SARSAN ADLİ TAHKİKATLAR İNCELEMEYE ALINMIşTIR''* 
Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, _''Yargının siyasi güçlerin etkisi altında bulunup bulunmadığının, bireyi kamu gücünden koruyan hukuk kurallarının uygulanıp uygulanmadığının tespiti için Habur, Erzincan ve Erzurum adli yargı çevrelerinde yargıyı yıpratan, yargıya olan güveni sarsan adli tahkikatların incelemeye alındığını''_ bildirdi. 


Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığından yapılan yazılı açıklamada, demokrasi ve hukuk devletinin korunmasının; kuvvetler ayrılığı, hukuk devleti ve temel insan hak ve özgürlüklerinin güvencesi olan yargı bağımsızlığına bağlı olduğunun altı çizilerek, şunlar kaydedildi: 


_''Yargının siyasi güçlerin etkisi altında bulunup bulunmadığının, bireyi kamu gücünden koruyan hukuk kurallarının uygulanıp uygulanmadığının tespiti, dolayısıyla demokrasi ve hukuk devletinin korunup yerine getirilmesi için Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca Habur, Erzincan ve Erzurum adli yargı çevrelerinde yargıyı yıpratan, yargıya olan güveni sarsan adli tahkikatlar incelemeye alınmıştır._ 


*Yüce Atatürk'ün gerçekleştirdiği laik, demokratik ve hukuk devleti olan Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin kazanımlarını ve kuruluş felsefesini, Cumhuriyet savcılarının hiçbir etki altında kalmadan, suç ayrımı yapılmadan ve suçlunun siyasi görüşleri gözetilmeden etkin bir biçimde korumaya devam edeceği, kamu düzeni ve güvenliğini sağlayacağı Türk halkına saygı ile duyurulur.''* 


...

----------


## bozok

*İstifanın Arkasındaki Gizli Gerçek!*

 

*Tümamiral Mustafa Baha Eren'i istifaya götüren şantajın sırrı delil klasöründe.*

Poyrazköy’deki kazılarda çıkan mühimmata ilişkin 5’i tutuklu 17 sanık hakkında açılan davanın iddianamesinin 24 ek delil klasörü dün sanık avukatlarına dağıtıldı. 

ERGENEKON soruşturması kapsamında Poyrazköy’deki kazılarda ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin hazırlanan iddianamenin ek klasörü dün avukatlara verildi. İddianamenin eklerinde Rahmi Koç Müzesi’ndeki denizaltında patlayıcı madde bulunması, Beykoz sahilinde mühimmat bulunması ve gayrimüslim vatandaşlara yönelik saldırı olaylarına ilişkin ihbar, bilgi alma, e-posta ihbarı ve çeşitli dokümanlar ile tahkikat evrakları örnekleri yer aldı. Aralarında Tuğamiral Levent Görgeç’in de bulunduğu 17 sanığın ev ve iş yerinde ele geçirilen belgelerin de bulunduğu klasörlerd e şu ilginç detaylar öne çıktı. 

*şantajın ipuçları* 

Tutuklu emekli Binbaşı Levent Bektaş’tan ele geçirilen ve 1 Nolu Klasör’de yer alan dijital bir belgede, Tümamiral Mustafa Baha Eren’in geçen yıl istifasının üzerindeki sır perdesini aralayacak detaylar yer aldı. 2009’daki YAş’ta, Koramiralliğe yükseleceğine kesin gözüyle bakılan Eren, terfi etmeyi beklemeden yaptığı istifa ve istifasının sonrasında ortaya çıkan bir raporla gündeme gelmişti. 

Baha Eren’in emrinde çalışan bir subay tarafından hazırlanarak Genelkurmay’a gönderildiği iddia edilen raporda, Eren’in eşi S.E., kızı A.E. ve oğlu E.E. hakkında gayri meşru ilişki iddiaları yer alıyordu. VAKİT Gazetesi’nin gündeme getirdiği rapora göre Eren’in eşi S.E.’nin, ünlü televizyoncu Metin Uca ile yasak aşk yaşadığı, Uca’nın Eren’in kızı A.E. ile de benzer bir ilişki içerisinde olduğu iddia edilmişti. Metin Uca iddiaları *“Ailecek tanışırım, samimiyizdir. Ama iddialar çok çirkin”* diyerek yalanlamıştı. Bu olay, Bektaş’ın kaleme aldığı iddia edilen belgede şöyle anlatılıyor:* “Baha Eren Paşa ile Metin Uca projesi iyi tuttu. Kızı ve karısıyla diyaloglar çok iyi... Organizenin en güçlü ayağı haline getirelim ve Baha Paşa’yı yukarı taşıyalım, kullanabiliriz. Kendisine sunduğumuz imkanlarla bizi tatmin ediyor.”* Aynı belgenin bir başka pasajında ise, *“Metin Uca medyatikliği ile işe yaradı, partner çevresi genişledi. Kızlar (Dilek, Zuhal, Meral) kadar iş çıkarıyor”* denilerek, Baha Eren ve ailesi hakkında hazırlanan raporun Eren’i bazı şeylere zorlamak amacıyla bilinçli bir şekilde hazırlandığı izlenimi doğdu. 

*Koç Müzesi’ndeki patlayıcıları, askeri savcılık soruşturmadı* 

Poyrazköy iddianamesinin eklerinde Koç Müzesi’ndeki denizaltında ele geçirilen patlayıcılara ilişkin Savcı Zekeriya üz ile Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığı arasındaki yazışmalara yer verildi. 

Savcı üz, 2 şubat 2009’da Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığı’na bir yazı yazarak bir ihbar sonucu Koç Müzesi’ndeki denizaltında ele geçirilen patlayıcılarla ilgili askeri savcılık olarak herhangi bir soruşturma yürütülüp yürütülmediğine dair bilgi istedi. Askeri Savcılık, 13 şubat 2009’da Savcı üz’e gönderdiği yazıda, söz konusu mühimmatın usulüne uygun bir şekilde imha edildiğini ancak patlayıcılara ilişkin askeri savcılık olarak herhangi bir soruşturma başlatılmadığına yer verildi. 

*Porno görüntü CD’si de ek klasöre girdi* 

Davanın ek klasörlerinde, Cengiz Can Erol’dan ele geçirilen bir CD’nin içeriğine yer verildi. Klasörlere konulan CD’nin inceleme tutanağında CD içerisinde birçok porno görüntü yer alıyor. Bunun yanı sıra CD içerisindeki *“kitap”* adlı dosyada ise birçok kadına ait *“nick, mail adresi, isim, şehir ve telefon numaraları”* görülüyor. Ergenekon davası sanıklarından İlyas üınar’dan çıkan bazı dosyalara da klasörlerde yer verildi. üınar’dan ele geçirilen* “revünotlar”* isimli dosyada *“masajlarını çok beğenmiş”* gibi notlar yer alıyor. 

Yine 1 No’lu klasörde yer alan ve Mert Yanık’tan ele geçirilen bir belgede *“Dilek-İzmir: Ancak istenirse gelir. Elena- Ankara: Eğitimli, yabancı, sarışın, beyaz, Ukrayna ve Rus ayarlayabiliyor. Sunay - Ankara: İstanbul’dan da ayarlayabiliyor”* gibi notlar olduğu görülüyor. 

*Denizciler el yazısı örneklerini Gençliğe Hitabe’yle verdiler* 

Eklerde, savcılığın 3. Kolordu üzel Tip Askeri Ceza ve Tutukevi’nde bulunan Kireçtepe, Onat, Günay ve Ecevit’in el yazısı örneklerini talep ettiği görülüyor. Merkez Komutanlığı aracılığıyla dört sanığın el yazısı örnekleri alınıyor. Sanıklar, sağ-sol elleriyle, oturarak ve ayakta bir metin yazıp yazı örneği savcılığa gönderilmiş. Sanıklar, yazı örneklerini Atatürk’ün Gençliğe Hitabesi’nin *“Ey Türk Gençliği, Birinci vazifen Türk istiklalini, Türk Cumhuriyetini, ilelebet muhafaza ve müdafaha etmektir. Mevcudiyetinin ve istikbalinin egane temeli budur. Seni bu hazineden mahrum etmek isteyecek dahili ve harici bedhahların olacaktır. Birgün istiklal ve cumhuriyeti müdafa mecburiyetine düşersen vazifeye atılmak için, içinde bulunacağın vaziyetin imkan ve şeraitini düşünmeyeceksin”* bölümünü yazarak vermişler. 

*Arama krizi yaşanmış* 

Ek klasörlerde, Deniz Kurmay Albay Tayfun Duman’ın makam odalarının aranmasında kriz yaşandığı ortaya çıktı. Ekipler, savcı nezaretinde Gölcük Merkez Komutanlığı’na gitti. Askeri görevliler aramaya izin vermedi. Donanma Komutanlığı, aramanın askerler eşliğinde yapabileceğini söyledi. Duman’ın odasında arama yapıldığı sırada da CD’lere el koyma krizi yaşandı. Tümamiral Deniz Cora, CD’leri dışarı çıkarma gibi işlemlerin yapılamayacağını söyledi. Bu kriz üzerine durum İstanbul Cumhuriyet savcısı Fikret Seçen’e iletildi. Seçen, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ile görüştü. Kriz çözüldü, belgelere koydu. 

*Vatan* 

18.02.2010 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Gül, 1 Mart Tezkeresi, Brüksel Modeli, Saldıray Paşa….*



Denizci paşalar adliyede ifade veriyor…3’ncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk, savcılığa üstü kapalı tehditlerle çağrılıyor…

Bu arada Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ çıkıyor, genç subaylara her ne demekse *“şövalye ruhu”* çağrısı yapıyor. Milletin *“Peygamber Ocağı”* olarak bildiği yerde haçlı simgesi olan şövalye ruhu ne demek? Ne iş görecek? Kimlere hizmet edecek? Pek anlayamadık.

Olup bitenler karşısında ben filmi geriye sarmaktan bıktım ama yapacak bir şey yok. üünkü her şeyi çok çabuk unutan bir toplum haline geldik. AKP’nin ilk iktidar günlerinde Rauf Denktaş’ın hasta yatağında başına neler geldiğini yazmıştım. O günlerde Kıbrıs’ta canı pahasına geri adım atmayan kahraman Denktaş’ın sayesinde AKP iktidarı AB’nin taleplerini yerine getirememişti.

Vahşi batının adamı böyledir; hesabını tehir eder ama asla vazgeçmez. Denktaş’ı ve Kıbrıs’ı hasta yatağında halledemeyen AB işin peşini bırakmadı. Başbakan Abdullah Gül ve AKP’ye Kıbrıs için *“Brüksel modeli”* de *“Brüksel modeli”* diye dayattı. Tayyip Erdoğan yollara düştü Yunanistan ve Kıbrıs Rum kesimi *“ Brüksel modeli”*ni pek sevdi.Rauf Denktaş hasta yatağından kalktı TSK’ya koştu,Erdoğan’ın sinirleri bozuldu neredeyse Kıbrıs kahramanının Anavatanına girmesini yasaklayacaktı.

İşte o günlerde, güçlü merkez-gevşek federasyon manasına gelen Brüksel modelini hayata geçirebilmek için Başbakan Abdullah Gül ince ve gizli bir manevra yaptı. Gül, Brüksel üniversitesi AİHS Kürsüsü Başkanı Prof Dr.Ruşen Ergeç’i gizlice Ankara’ya getirtti. AB ile çok sıkı fıkı ilişkileri olan bu zat’a *“Brüksel modeli için Devletin tepesini ikna “* misyonu yüklendi.

Abdullah Gül’ün kontrolünde Ergeç, birkaç kez üankaya Köşküne çıktı, Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer’le görüştü.Sonuç nafile.. Ergeç, Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök’e gitti.Orada Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın samimi bir ilgisi ile karşılandı ama o kadar.üünkü *“Brüksel Modeli’ne”* TSK içinde büyük tepki ve direnç vardı. Saldıray Berk ve onun gibi birçok parlak subay AKP’nin Okyanus ötesi projeleri karşısında taş duvar olmuştu.

Abdullah Gül ve AKP iktidarı duvara çarptığını görünce *“ Brüksel Modelini”* soğutmaya aldı. Zira daha sıcak bir gündem maddesi ile karşı karşıyaydılar. Acilen 1 mart tezkeresi görüşmelerine ve alt yapısının hazırlıklarına başlandı. ABD’liler Türkiye’ye otel mantığıyla yaklaşıyorlar, *“parasını veririz,istediğimiz kadar kalırız”* mantığı ile sürekli dayatıyorlardı. Abdullah Gül ve ekibi eğilip büküldükçe TSK direniyor, askerinin atlet ve don parasını bile Türkiye’ye yüklemeye çalışan Conilere kurmay subaylarımız kan kusturuyordu.

ABD, Irak operasyonunda Türkiye’ye yerleşip istediği gibi kullanmaya çalışırken, stratejik müttefikimizi çok yakından tanıyan ve milli duruştan en ufak taviz vermeyen Saldıray Berk gibi subaylar her türlü oyuna taş koyuyorlardı. ABD’liler çıkmasını istedikleri 1 Mart tezkeresinden çok onun altında yapılacak protokol ve anlaşmalarla daha çok ilgiliylidiler. TSK’da yapılan toplantılara öyle bir hazırlıklı geliyorlardı ki ABD’li yetkililer çoğu kez masadan kalkıyorlar ve hükümete şikayete koşuyorlardı .Bu yüzden kaç kez o zamanın ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Colin Powell’ın telefonla Gül’ü aradığını ve burada ancak sizi sert olarak tarif edebileceğim sözler söylediğine şahidim.Ama dediğim gibi tüm baskılara rağmen TSK Irak harekatı için ABD’ye istediklerini vermedi.

Abdullah Gül ve AKP iktidarı çareyi bazı gizli protokol ve mutabakatlarla çözmeye çalışsa bile,daha önceki bir yazımda perde arkasının ucundan azıcık bahsettiğim 1 Mart tezkeresini yaşadık.Zaten hatırlayın Irak harekatı sırasında AKP’nin ABD ile yaptığı bazı gizli protokoller basına sızdırılmış ve bu kamuoyunda büyük tartışmalara sebep olmuştu.

ABD, Türkiye üzerinde yapmak istediği her operasyonda kendisini çok iyi tanıyan sert bir TSK bloğuna tosluyordu. Kısa sürede üst üste gelen bu toslamalar ABD’ye hem para hem prestij hem de enerji kaybına sebep oluyordu.

Sonrası da malumunuz. üuval operasyonları…

şimdi Ergenekon davası ile ilişkilendirilmeye ve bunun için de sık sık ifadeye çağrılan Saldıray Berk Paşa ile ilgili birkaç cümle yazalım. 3’ncü ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Berk, gerçekten TSK içindeki çok parlak subaylardan biri. Hem yurtiçinde hem yurt dışında oldukça parlak bir sicili var. Kendisini çok yakından tanıyan bir silah arkadaşı anlatıyor:

*“Saldıray Paşa tam bir askerdir. Emir komuta zinciri ve hiyerarşiyi bozacak hiçbir harekette bulunmaz ve bulunulmasına da izin vermez. Kendisinin yaptığı her işte Genelkurmay Başkanlığını mutlaka haberi olur. Kanun adamıdır.Bugüne kadarki askeri sicili ve duruşunda tek bir kara nokta bulamazsınız.”*

Gelişmeleri yakından takip eden uzmanlar bölgenin Alevi-Sunni yapısına dikkat çekerken,*” olası İran harekatını da göz ardı etmeyin uyarısında “* bulunuyorlar.

Yakın geçmişte olup bitenleri hatırladıktan sonra Saldıray Paşanın başına gelenlere birde bu açıdan bakın. Bilmem bir şeyler anlatabildim mi?


*Ahmet TAKAN / avazturk.com / 17.2.2010*

----------


## bozok

*İtina İle ürgütsel Bağ Kurulur*



*17.2.2010 / avazturk.com*

*Silivri’de görülen Ergenekon Davası’nda gün geçmiyor ki bir ilginçlik yaşanmasın.*

Ocak ayı sonunda görülen iki duruşmada da birbiriyle bağlantılı yaşanan bir olay, sanıkların birbiriyle *“örgütsel bağlarının nasıl kurulduğuna”* ilişkin çok çarpıcı bilgiler içeriyor.

Silivri’deki davanın 26 Ocak’taki duruşmasında salon tıklım tıklım doluydu. İşçi Partililer toplanmış ve dava sanıklarından İP Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek’in duruşmada iddialara vereceği yanıtları bekliyorlardı.

Bu arada tutuklu sanıklardan İP Genel Sekreteri Nusret Senem de aynı duruşmada iddialara yanıt verecekti. Bunun için de Nusret Senem duruşmada açıklamalar yapacağını düşünerek basın mensuplarına da dağıtılması amacıyla bir metin hazırlandı. Bu metin basın mensuplarına dağıtıldı ve gazeteciler de haber merkezlerine haberlerini geçti. Ancak Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, o günkü duruşmayı Perinçek ve Senem konuşmadan kapattı. Ancak haberlerde Senem’in dağıttırdığı metinden ifadeler de yer aldı. Bu haberleri yapan gazeteler arasında Cumhuriyet de vardı.

Yargılamaya 29 Ocak’ta devam edildi. Senem de kalkıp 26 Ocak’ta yapmayı planladığı açıklamaları yaptı. Senem, Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’nde çıkan bölümü açıklarken bu sırada Savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, hemen müdahale eder ve şunları söyler:

*“Bu ifadeler 27 Ocak 2010 tarihli Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’nde Nusret Senem konuşmadan yayımlandı. Bu durum İlhan Selçuk ile Nusret Senem arasında bir örgütsel bağ olduğunu göstermektedir.”*

Bu sözler tutanaklara da geçti. 

Duruşmada daha önce de ilginç olaylar yaşanmıştı. Senem’in başına gelenler de çarpıcı bir anekdot olarak davanın tarihine geçmiş oldu.



...

----------


## bozok

*Fehmi Koru’nun Ergenekon Halleri*



Taha Kıvanç müstear isimli Fehmi Koru, üç beş yazısında bir yandaş medya eleştirilerine karşı* 27 Mayıs ihtilalini* referans veriyor.

Medyanın bugünkü dizaynının 27 Mayısçılar tarafından yapıldığı tezini savunuyor, Hınçal Uluç, Mustafa Ekmekçi, Mehmet Y. Yılmaz’ın da aralarında bulunduğu isimlerin Alparslan Türkeş’in dönemin yapı Kredi Bankası sahibi Kazım Taşkent’ten sermaye alarak kurdurduğu *üncü gazetesi*nin derin merkez olduğunu vurguluyor.

üncü gazetesinin sahibi Ziya Tansu, daha önce de yazdım kardeşi İsmail Tansu Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu _(üzel Harp Dairesi)_ kurucularından, Kıbrıs Türk Mukavemet Teşkilatı’nın da isim babası.

Ziya Tansu 1965 ilk seçimlerde CKMP listesinden Zonguldak milletvekili adayı oldu.

üzel Harp Dairesi’ni kuruluşunun altında imzası olan isim dönemin Başbakanı Adnan Menderes. 

Menderes yandaş medya yaratmakta da mahir bir siyasetçi…

ürtülü üdenekten faydalananların hemen tamamına yakını anti-komünist, milliyetçi mukaddesatçı isimlerden oluşuyor. Bunların arasında üstat Necip Fazıl Kısakürek de var.

Kısakürek’in yanı sıra Abdullah ücalan’ın çaycı olarak çalıştığı *Türkiye Fikir Ajansı* sahibi Refik Korkut, *Amerikan Neşriyat Bürosu* vs. say say bitmez.

Kısakürek, meşhur Yassıada duruşmalarında, ürtülü üdenek davasında tanık olarak ifade veriyor. ürtülü üdenek’ten para aldığını reddetmiyor, aksine savunuyor.

Hele dönemin Başbakanı Menderes’e yazdığı *“Pek muazzez efendim, ellerinizden dudaklarımı derinize yapıştıracak ve hiç ayırmayacak bir hararet ve merbutiyetle öperim”* ifadelerinin yer aldığı mektuplar ilişkinin mahiyetini de göstermesi açısından bir başka mana ifade ediyor.

Hele Yeni İstanbul gazetesi muazzam bir yer. Kimler yok ki, başında Gökhan Evliyaoğlu var. Galip Erdem’den Necip Fazıl’a, üzel Harp Dairesi’nin kurucusu Daniş Karabelen paşadan Avni üzgürel’e kadar bir çok isim burada çalışıyorlar.

Gökhan Evlioğlu, daha sonra bazı okullarda hocalık yapıyor; burada gözüne kestirdiği parlak talebelerin basına yerleşmelerine öncü oluyor. O kişiler de şimdi etkili ve yetkili yerlerde.

İşte *Avni üzgürel* oradan yetişti, sözü dinlenilir, kalemi kıvrak, değerlendirmeleri mükemmel. Başkaları da var, etkili, popüler, el üstünde tutuluyorlar.

Fehmi Koru, üncü gazetesinin yanı sıra kalemini ve dikkatini bu örgütlenmelere de verse belki daha hayırlı sonuçlar alınacak.

Reddetmek mümkün değil, Türkiye köşe bucak işgal edilmiş edilmiş, milliyetçi mukaddesatçı, solcu sağcı örgütlerin cemaatlerin yapılanmalarında bir derinlik bir karanlık, bir sis var.

Kimse kendini kandırmasın, Ergenekon denen yapı NATO kökenli ve milli değil. Ergenekon’un sağcısı solcusu, dinlisi dinsizi yok.

Cemaatleri, örgütlenmeleri şunları bunları sorgulayacaksak, burdan başlayacağız. Merhum Bülent Ecevit’in eşi Rahşan Ecevit(Aral) *Amerikan Haberler Merkezi’*nde çalıştı. Bülent Ecevit, Amerikan Haberler Merkezi’nin _(USİS)_ davetiyle ABD’ye giden ilk gazeteci.

Fethullah Gülen’i ABD’ye yerleşmeye ikna eden kişi de merhum Ecevit… Türkiye *Komünizmle Mücadele Dernekleri* de Ergenekon tarafından kurduruluyor. Buralarda konferans veren kişi Necip Fazıl Kısakürek; derneğin Erzurum’da kurulmasını teşvik eden kişi Fethullah Gülen…

İlhan Selçuk buradan aldığı bursla ABD’ye giden ve oradan döndükten sonra *“Güzel Amerikalı”* adlı kitabı kaleme alan kişi…

Amerikan Haberler Merkezi’nde çalışan kişilerden biri *Murat Karayalçın*, diğeri *Betül Mardin…*

Derneğin uzun yıllar başkanlığını yapan kişi gazeteci Hasan Poyraz.

Hadi bir iddia daha Türkiye’nin meşhur başbakanlarından birinin de buradan aldığı bursla ABD’de 6 ay kadar dil eğitimi aldığı iddiası var.

Meşhur ismi yazmadım, çünkü henüz iddia, kanıtlanmadı. Ama bir şekilde kanıtlanacak…


Necdet PEKMEZCİ / avazturk.com / 16.2.2010

----------


## bozok

*Alnımıza Yazılı İse Başımıza Gelecek…*



*16 şubat 2010 / avazturk.com*

*İstanbul il Jandarma Komutanlığı İstihbarat şubesi,1995-1996 yıllarında bir operasyon yaptı.*

Operasyonda yurtdışı bağlantılı bir PKK’lı ele geçirildi. Hemen bu kişinin sorgusuna geçildi. Sorguda bu terörist ilginç bilgiler verdi:

Buna göre, PKK’nın 6 kişilik özel yetiştirilmiş bir tim, Irak üzerinden Türkiye’ye sokulmuş ve bu timin tek bir hedefi vardı. Bu eylemde amaç örgütün Cizre’de 1992-1994 yılları arasında hedeflediği, kitlesel eylemlerinin sonucunda bölgesel özerkliği gerçekleştirmenin önüne set çeken bir Yüzbaşı’dan intikam almak ve onu öldürmekti.

Yakalanan terörist bu Yüzbaşı’nın planı bozduğunu, örgütün toplum üzerindeki psikolojik gücünü kırdığını ve mutlaka onu öldürülerek bölge halkına örgütün gücünü göstermeyi hedeflediklerini itiraf etti.

PKK’lı, örgütün Yüzbaşı’nın öldürülmesini bir namus meselesi olarak gördüğünü, bu eylemin gerçekleştirilmesi halinde, Yüzbaşı’yı öldürenlerin çok özel olarak ödüllendirileceği bilgisini de anlatmıştı.

Bu itiraflar üzerine 6 kişilik bu hücreye yönelik operasyonlara başlandı. Bu timden 3 kişi operasyonlar sonucu yakalandı ve bu bilginin teyidi yapıldı.

Bunun üzerine bu bilgi üst komutanlıklar ve tehdit altındaki Yüzbaşı’ya bildirildi. Hatta bu operasyonda yer alan devre arkadaşları Yüzbaşı’yı arayarak *“Tertip dikkatli ol. Bu ekip gelişigüzel bir ekip değil”* diye tehdidin boyutunu anlatırlar. Yüzbaşı’nın verdiği yanıt ise çarpıcıdır:

*“Alnımıza yazılı ise başımıza gelecek. Ama bu ülke için birileri ölmek durumunda ise buna hazırım.”*

Bu metinde geçen Yüzbaşı’nın adı, *Cemal Temizöz’*dü. şimdi rütbesi Albay ve Kayseri İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı’ydı. Ancak kamuoyunun onu tanıması, PKK’ya yakınlığıyla bilinen isimlerin iddiaları sonucu 1990’larda bölgede yaşanan birçok faili meçhulden sorumlu olduğu iddiasıyla önce gözaltına alınıp sonra tutuklanması ile oldu.

Temizöz, şimdi Diyarbakır’da tutuklu olarak yargılanıyor. Temizöz’ün suçlandığı ve faili meçhuller var denilerek kazılan birçok yerden de hayvan kemikleri çıkmıştı.


...

----------


## bozok

*Cemaat-siyaset-ticaret tutanakları* 

*18.02.2010 Perşembe 11:50 / VATAN GZT.*



*'Erzincan'daki baskı üzerinde duralım yoksa işler düzelmez'* 

Haber sitesi “t24.com.tr” Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Osman şanal tarafından “Ergenekon terör örgütü üyesi olmak, evrakta sahtecilik, tehdit ve iftira” ile suçlanıp tutuklanan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in, yaklaşık iki yıldır yürüttüğü İsmailağa cemaati soruşturması kapsamında mahkeme kararıyla elde ettiği iletişim tespit tutanaklarını yayımlamaya devam ediyor 

“Ergenekon terör örgütü üyeliği, evrakta sahtecilik, tehdit ve iftira” suçlamasıyla tutuklanan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in yaklaşık iki yıl süren İsmailağa cemaati soruşturmasında mahkeme kararıyla dinlenen telefon konuşmaları binlerce sayfayı buluyor. Cemaate ilişkin haberleşmelerde adı en sık geçen isimlerden olan Tek üelik İç ve Dış Ticaret Anonim şirketi'nin sahibi işadamı Mehmet üelik'in iş görüşmeleri dikkat çekiyor. 

üelik, Taksim'deki Atatürk Kültür Merkezi yenileme projesi işinin doğrudan “beyefendi” aracılığıyla halledildiğini söylüyor.

Ziraat Bankası Genel Müdürlüğü'nden de proje temini girişimde bulunan üelik, Başbakanlık Yüksek Denetleme Kurulu Başkanı'ndan, Başbakanlık Toplu Konut İdaresi ile yaptığı işler için “faiz indirimi” desteği istiyor.

Konuşmalarında Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül'ün Suudi Arabistan gezisine katılan işadamı heyetinde bulunduğunun altını çizen üelik'in, konuşma dökümlerinde adı verilmeyen bir “Devlet Bakanı”na telefonda “Bizim yerimize gireni onaylamayacaksın” tonunda bir ifade kullanması dikkat çekiyor.

İsmailağa cemaati soruşturmasında mahkeme kararıyla telefonları dinlenen Mehmet üelik'in bazı görüşmeleri, özetle şöyle:

*'ATATüRK KüLTüR MERKEZİ İşİ DİREKT BEYEFENDİ'DEN'*

*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI*


Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 12.01.2009 Gün Ve 2009/28 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, TEK-üELİK İü VE DIş TİC.A.ş. üzerine kayıtlı, Mehmet üELİK adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 532 613 18 10 numaralı GSM hattının 12 Ocak 2009 – 12 Nisan 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.


Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 431029723 ID 

Tarih, Saat Süre : 06 Mart 2009 / 15:24:29 / 00:02:30

Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 532 613XXXX / 0 532 216XXXX

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi : Mehmet üELİK / X

Konuşma Dili : Türkçe

Konuşma İçeriği :


X Efendim Mehmet abi

Mehmet üELİK : Selamün aleyküm

X Aleyküm selam Mehmet abi

Mehmet üELİK : Herhalde çok yoğunsunuz bu ara

X Valla koşturuyoruz Mehmet abi yav ordan oraya işte bayağı yoğunuz çok şükür bir sıkıntı yok ama yoğunuz

Mehmet üELİK :şimdi ben sana bir şey demiştim de bu Hilal KİRATüI

X Eski konu mu

Mehmet üELİK : He

X Ben baktım ona yeni başvuru o daha çok yeni eski başvuru değil

Mehmet üELİK : Değil evet

X üok ham bir başvuru çok da böyle hani olabilecek bir proje içeriği yok işin açıkcası ilgili direktörlüklere baktım yani çok böyle

Mehmet üELİK : Yoksa önemli değil o vakit

X He çok böyle aman aman bir şey değil

Mehmet üELİK : He aman aman bir şey değil. Bizim şimdi bir şey yapma durumumuz var mı orda istifalar oldu

X Evet

Mehmet üELİK : Benimde istediğim başka bir şey yok burada sizden başka bir girişimimin olma durumu zamanı gelmedi

X Yok gelmedi. Siz sadece dediğim gibi o kültür merkezinin projeleri şeye verildi

Mehmet üELİK : Onu tamam orayı görüşüyorum.

X Tamam o zaten esası o öbür restarasyon ihaleleri zaten ilan edilecek ben sana haber veririm ilanları

Mehmet üELİK : Ben şeyin üzerinde çok duruyorum Taksim Atatürk Kültür Merkezinin

X O tamam o iş o zaman dedim ya beyfendiden direk beyfendiden

Mehmet üELİK : Tamam

X Görüşmeniz lazım yani

Mehmet üELİK : Yani görüşme zamanı geldimi hemen yoksa daha var mı

X Geldi geldi geldi çünkü biz projeleri kültür bakanlığına teslim ettik.

Mehmet üELİK : Hee

X Buradaki bütün işi bitti projeler anıtlar kurulu onayı falan hepsi alınmış bir ay içinde ihaleye çıkabilecek düzeyde şimdi ihale hazırlıkları yapılıyor.Yani ondan öncesinde bu işin

Mehmet üELİK : İhaleyi kültür bakanlığı mı yapacak

X Biz yapacağız ama ihalede olmayabilir direk davet usulüyle de olabilir yani bunun kararını büyüklerimiz verecek


*431029723 ID NUMARALI GüRüşMENİN İKİNCİ SAYFASIDIR.*

Mehmet üELİK : Tamam tamam sağol

X Zamanı gelmiştir yani ama gecikmeyin ben onun için söyledim size

Mehmet üELİK : Tamam tamam teşekkür ederim

X Tüm projeleri her şeyi hazır kültür bakanlığına teslim edildi

Mehmet üELİK : Hım

X Konu böyle

Mehmet üELİK : Tamam

X Peki kolay gelsin

Mehmet üELİK : Sağol hayırlı günler

X Zaten diğer konularda internet sayfamızdan arkadaşlar takip ederse 

Mehmet üELİK : Evet takip ediyoruz

X İlan ediyoruz ordan

Mehmet üELİK : Tamam 

X Tamam 

Mehmet üELİK : Sağol

X Peki Mehmet abi sağol

Mehmet üELİK : Hadi selamün aleyküm


0 532 216XXXX numaralı telefon Yusuf şAHİN (Fatura Adresi; Tepedelen üeşme Sokak No:10 Daire:4 Unkapanı Fatih / İSTANBUL ) adına kayıtlıdır. 


Bu tutanak 06.03.2009 tarihinde saat:15.30‘ de tanzim edilmiş ve tarafımızdan imzalanmıştır.


*ZİRAAT BANKASI'NDAN İş İüİN ARACILIK TALEBİ*


*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI*


Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 12.01.2009 Gün Ve 2009/28 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, TEK-üELİK İü VE DIş TİC.A.ş. üzerine kayıtlı, Mehmet üELİK adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 532 613 18 10 numaralı GSM hattının 12 Ocak 2009 – 12 Nisan 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.


Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 431168877 ID 

Tarih, Saat Süre : 06 Mart 2009 / 17:50:16 / 00:03:44

Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 532 241XXXX / 0 532 613XXXX

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi : X / Mehmet üELİK

Konuşma Dili : Türkçe

Konuşma İçeriği :


Mehmet üELİK : Selamünaleyküm

X Ve Aleykümselam Mehmet abi

Mehmet üELİK : Nasılsınız

X İyiyim abi şükürler olsun sen nasılsın

Mehmet üELİK : Sağolun bizlerde iyiyiz

X Allah iyilik versin Mehmet abi

Mehmet üELİK : Ben dünde aramıştım bir daha aramayı da unuttum sen çok geziyorsun galiba çok müşteri topluyorsun inşallah

X Yav Mehmet abi gezen kurt aç kalmıyormuş aç kalmayalım diye geziyoruz işte ne yapalım öyle diyorlar gezen kurt aç kalmazmış diyorlar

Mehmet üELİK : Evet

X Bizde uğraşıp duruyoruz bakalım ne olacak

Mehmet üELİK :Gezen kurttan yatan çakal daha şeydir aktiftir. şimdi ben niye rahatsız ettim şimdi ziraat bankası şeye ee nedir İstanbul’a bir proje yapıyor.

X He he

Mehmet üELİK : Oranın şeyini nedir bir firma arıyorlar müşavirliğini yapacak projelerini yapacak hem de ihaleyi yapacak böyle bu işi ihale edecekler

X Danışmanlık firması arıyorlar

Mehmet üELİK : Danışmanlık firması arıyorlar

X Hı hı

Mehmet üELİK : Bu danışmanlık firması benim projelerimi çizen

X Hı hı

Mehmet üELİK : Hem Ankara’da hem İstanbul’da iyi yani her projeyi yapıyor alanı alt yapısından elektriği mekaniği hepisi bir kol üstünde 

X Evet

Mehmet üELİK : Tabi o da benim şeyim olduğu için bana söyledi nerden bana nasıl yardımcı olursun bende yardımcı olacağım senden yardım istiyorum efendim.

X Mehmet abi şöyle söyleyeyim bunlar ben şeyi incelemedim ben bununla ilgili ihalemi yapacaklar yoksa bir beğeni suretiyle mi alacaklar bilmiyorum.

Mehmet üELİK : Hımm

X Ancak, ancak her halükarda burada genel müdür beyin tercih konusu olacaktır. Dolaysıyla bunlar genel müdür beyin tercih konusunuda bizzat ona bir şekilde ulaşmaları gerekiyor yani alt kademede yapılacak fazla bir şey olmaz ama buna rağmen prosedür nasıl çalışacakmış ben onları öğrenmeye çalışayım sana Pazartesi günü bilgi vermeye çalışayım tamam mı?

Mehmet üELİK : Tamam şimdi şöyle bir şey ben genel müdüre telefon eder giderim ama ben bunu şunu istiyorum evvela bunu gidip bir görmek şimdi görürse kimse başka yere gitmez.


*431168877 ID NUMARALI GüRüşMENİN İKİNCİ SAYFASIDIR.*


X Anladım

Mehmet üELİK : Bu İngiltere’de denetim firmacılığı İngiltere’yi denetliyor orada ki inşaatları İngiliz firmasını

X Anladım abi

Mehmet üELİK : Bu yurt dışına bayağı aktif durumdadır.

X Anladım abi bunlar yani dediğim gibi ihaleyi nasıl yaptıklarını bilmiyorum. Beğeni mi yapıyorlar ihale mi açtılar bilmiyorum. Tamam beğeni suretiyle yapıyorlarsa mutlaka bunlar kendileri bir teklif toplayacaklardır.

Mehmet üELİK : Evet

X O zaman kendileri teklif toplama aşamasında bizim yapabileceğimiz hiçbir şey olmaz ama girdiydi belgeydi ben bunları toparlar

Mehmet üELİK : Hımm

X Seni Pazartesi günü ararım. Derim sistem şuymuş böyle böyleymiş şöyle şöyleymiş diye söylerim.

Mehmet üELİK : Tamam yani ben nerde gideceğim ne yapacağım yol istiyecem doğru birine yardımcı olayım benimde kalan işlerimi yapıyor.

X Olur abi 

Mehmet üELİK : Hemde o da olursa orda bana da ihaleleri almaya yardımcı olur.

X Anladım Mehmet abi. Anladım ben bununla ilgili en azından destek olabilecek bir ön çalışmayı yaparım sana Pazartesi günü dönerim abi.

Mehmet üELİK : Tamam sağol teşekkürler. Onun için rahatsız ettim.Görüşürüz

X Eyvallah abi estağfurullah estağfurullah iyi akşamların olsun

Mehmet üELİK : İyi akşamlar sağol

X İyi hafta sonların olsun Mehmet abi

Mehmet üELİK : Sağolun sizlere de


0 532 241XXXX numaralı telefon Seyfi UZUN ( Fatura Adresi; TC Ziraat Bankası Loj. Yıldız Blok No:9/40 K:A1 Yenimahalle/ANKARA) adına kayıtlıdır. 


Bu tutanak 06.03.2009 tarihinde saat:18.10‘da tanzim edilmiş ve tarafımızdan imzalanmıştır.


*BAşBAKANLIK YüKSEK DENETLEME KURULU BAşKANI'NDAN FAİZ RİCASI*



*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI*



Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 12.01.2009 Gün Ve 2009/28 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, TEK-üELİK İü VE DIş TİC.A.ş. üzerine kayıtlı, Mehmet üELİK adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 532 613 18 10 numaralı GSM hattının 12 Ocak 2009 – 12 Nisan 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.

Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 394403533 ID 

Tarih, Saat Süre : 14/01/2009 / 15:04:06 /00:03:07

Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 532613XXXX / 0 532435XXXX

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi  :Frown: Mehmet üELİK) Tek- üelik İç ve Dış Tic.San.A.ş / Sabahattın KALYONCUOğLU ( BYDK BAşKANLIğI )

Konuşma Dili : Türkçe

Konuşma İçeriği :


<><><><><><><><><><><><><> Sabahattın KALYONCUOğLU
:
Alo 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Selamünaleyküm

Sabahattın KALYONCUOğLU
:
Aleykümselam 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Nasılsınız Sebahattin bey 

Sabahattın KALYONCUOğLU
:
Teşekkür ederim hormet ediyorum sizler nasılsınız 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Bizlerde iyiyiz 

Sabahattın KALYONCUOğLU
:
Allah iyilik versin sesini duymak çok güzel ne yapıyorsun Ankara da mısın?

Mehmet üELİK :
:
İstanbuldayım 

Sabahattın KALYONCUOğLU
:
İnşallah yaramazlık yok her şey iyimidir 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Allaha şükür piyasa berbat olduğu için sıkışıyoruz 

Sabahattın KALYONCUOğLU
:
Evet doğru piyasa çok kötü Allah kolaylık versin çok zor.

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Tokilerle bazı sıkıntılarımız oluyor daha önce ki sözleşmeye göre onunda elinde bir şey yok benim bilader de bu konuda berbat grubu uğraşıp duruyoruz

Sabahattın KALYONCUOğLU
:
üok zor Allah kolaylık versin güzel işler yapıyorsunuz birde o var

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Piyasa tıkandı ya yandık tokiye çalışıp ona veriyoruz oda yetmiyor şimdi bankaya veriyoruz tabii ki bankadan parayı çekemiyoruz 

Sabahattın KALYONCUOğLU
:
Değil mi ?

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Bankalara faiz ödüyoruz 

Sabahattın KALYONCUOğLU
:
Biliyorum banka ya faiz ödüyorsunuz 

Mehmet üELİK
:
şimdi benim biladerim bu konu hakkında sizinle görüşmek ister sizin burada bir yardımınız olur mu olmaz mı onu da bilmiyorum 

Sabahattın KALYONCUOğLU
:
Evet abi bende bilmiyorum kim gelecek Yusuf mu ?

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Hasan Osman 

Sabahattın KALYONCUOğLU
:
Gelsin bakalım görüşelim bize ne düşüyor bakalım ne yapabiliriz 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Ne vakit istersin 

Sabahattın KALYONCUOğLU
:
Ne zaman isterse gelsin yarın olabilir abi yardın saat:10.00 a gelsin 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Başbakanlıktasın öyle değil mi?

Sabahattın KALYONCUOğLU
:
Evet yüksek denetleme kurulu ABD elçisini hemen karşısında 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Bende Ankara ya geldiğim de istiare almak için gelecem galiba tokiyi mahkemeye verecek tokiyi 

Sabahattın KALYONCUOğLU
:
Tamam o zaman abi nasıl dersen ne zaman emredersen memnun oluruz 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
İstanbula gelemiyorsun galiba 

Sabahattın KALYONCUOğLU
:
Bu aralar gelemedim abi ama gelecem ziyaret edecem seni gelince seni geçmiyor biliyorsun 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Bu önümüzde hafta Allah izin verirse bende Ankara ya gelecem 

Sabahattın KALYONCUOğLU
:
üğleyin gelde bir çopra içelim senin gibi çopran olmaz ama aç bırakmam seni 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Oldu teşekkür ederiz 

Sabahattın KALYONCUOğLU
:
Oldu bilmukabele 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Sağ ol 

Sabahattın KALYONCUOğLU
:
Saygılar 


*DEVLET BAKANI'NA: BİZİM YERİMİZE GİRENİ ONAYLAMAYACAKSIN* 


*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI*

Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 12.01.2009 Gün Ve 2009/28 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, TEK-üELİK İü VE DIş TİC.A.ş. üzerine kayıtlı, Mehmet üELİK adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 532 613 XXXXnumaralı GSM hattının 12 Ocak 2009 – 12 Nisan 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.

Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 397989967 ID 

Tarih, Saat Süre : 19/01/2009 18:45:49 / 00:01:09

Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 532613XXXX / 0 533769XXXX

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi  :Frown: Mehmet üELİK) Tek- üelik İç ve Dış Tic.San.A.ş / TURKISH PETROLEUM INT.COMPANY LIMITED ( Telefonda konuşan X DEVLET BAKANI )

Konuşma Dili : Türkçe

Konuşma İçeriği :


<><><><><><><><><><><><><> X DEVLET BAKANI
:
Efendim

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Selamünaleyküm

X DEVLET BAKANI
:
Aleykümselam 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Nasılsınız sayın bakanım 

X DEVLET BAKANI
:
İyiyim sen nasılsın inşallah 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Allaha şükür Ankara da mısın Türkiye de misin ?

X DEVLET BAKANI
:
Ankaradayım 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Yarın ben istanbuldayım da müsait olabilir misiniz ?

X DEVLET BAKANI
:
Ankara ya geldiğinde ara beni 

Mehmet üELİK
:
Bu Türk A.ş. var 

X DEVLET BAKANI
:
Ee 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
( … anlaşılmadı ) geldi oraya bunu onaylamayacaksın bizim yerimize girdi 

X DEVLET BAKANI
:
üyle mi Bi geldiğinde bana bi söyle bunu

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Geldiğimde bilgi verecem sana 

X DEVLET BAKANI
:
Oldu 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Bir şey var 

X DEVLET BAKANI
:
Olur ne var 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Hamit bey de bir araştırma yaptı onunla gelecem bilgi verecek sana 

X DEVLET BAKANI
:
Tamam 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Geç vakitse dersin bana 

X DEVLET BAKANI
:
Bana arasın 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Peki bakanım tamam

X DEVLET BAKANI
:
Sağ ol 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Sağolun bakanım selamünaleyküm 

X DEVLET BAKANI
:
Aleykümselam 



*'BAKANIM TELEFONDA SüYLEYEMEYECEğİM'*

*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI*


Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 12.01.2009 Gün Ve 2009/28 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, TEK-üELİK İü VE DIş TİC.A.ş. üzerine kayıtlı, Mehmet üELİK adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 532 613 XXXX numaralı GSM hattının 12 Ocak 2009 – 12 Nisan 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.



Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 406492799 ID 

Tarih, Saat Süre : 30/01/2009 12:03:57/ 00:01:00

Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 532613XXXX / 0 533769XXXX

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi  :Frown: Mehmet üELİK) Tek- üelik İç ve Dış Tic.San.A.ş / TURKISH PETROLEUM INT.COMPANY LIMITED ( Telefonda konuşan X DEVLET BAKANI )

Konuşma Dili : Türkçe

Konuşma İçeriği :


<><><><><><><><><><><><><> X DEVLET BAKANI
:
Efendim 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Selamünaleyküm bakanım 

X DEVLET BAKANI
:
Aleykümselam Mehmet bey 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Nasılsınız ?

X DEVLET BAKANI
:
İyiyiz sizler nasılsınız 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Ben Bekir’in düğününe gelmesin siz cumartesi günü Ankara damısınız 

X DEVLET BAKANI
:
Gayret edecem 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Ankara da mısınız sizinle görüşmek istiyorum 

X DEVLET BAKANI
:
şuan Ankara dayım yoğunum biraz 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Yarın ?

X DEVLET BAKANI
:
Yarın İstanbulda olacam ama ona göre gelmeye çalışacam 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Tamam 

X DEVLET BAKANI
:
Hayırdır bir şey mi var 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Bir konu konuşacam telefonda söylemeyecem 

X DEVLET BAKANI
:
Sen şuan Ankara damısın?

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Yok ben İstanbuldayım yarın sabah geliyorum Ankara ya 

X DEVLET BAKANI
:
Ona göre bir bakayım olur mu ben sana bildiririm 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Tamam bakanım 

X DEVLET BAKANI
:
Sağ ol 


*'CUMHURBAşKANI'YLA ARABİSTAN'A GİDİYORUM, BİR TAşLA İKİ KUş VURACAM'*

*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI*


Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 12.01.2009 Gün Ve 2009/28 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, TEK-üELİK İü VE DIş TİC.A.ş. üzerine kayıtlı, Mehmet üELİK adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 532 613 XXXX numaralı GSM hattının 12 Ocak 2009 – 12 Nisan 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.

Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 408847933 ID 

Tarih, Saat Süre : 02/02/2009 / 20:08:10 / 00:05:00

Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 532318XXXX/ 0 532613XXXX

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi : Osman PEPE / (Mehmet üELİK) Tek- üelik İç ve Dış Tic.San.A.ş

Konuşma Dili : Türkçe

<><><><><><><><><><><><><> Mehmet üELİK :
:
Selamünaleyküm

şahin 
:
Alo Mehmet bey Kurmay şahin ben sayın bakanımızı takdim edecem müsaitseniz.

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Tabi alo 

Osman PEPE
:
Selamünaleyküm nasılsın 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Aleykümselam sayın bakanım yoğunsunuz galiba bu sefer 

Osman PEPE
:
Valla çok yoğunum sabah kalktığım da saat:05.30 tu

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Yok toplantıya saat:01.00 de başladın hiç çıkmadın 

Osman PEPE
:
Aynen öyle 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Allah yardımcınız olusun ne diyelim başka bir şey yapamıyoruz 

Osman PEPE
:
Allah razı olsun Mehmet Bey ne edeceğiz ya na yapıyorsun ne ediyorsun 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Uğraşıyoruz Sudi Arabistan’a gidiyor Cumhurbaşkanıyla orda şirket kurmuştum imzayı atacam bir taşta iki kuş vuracam 

Osman PEPE
:
Cumhurbaşkanıyla mı gidiyorsun 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Evet 

Osman PEPE
:
İyi ediyorsun Allah yolunu açık etsin 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
şimdi bakanım başka bir konu vardır ordan dönüşte bir istiare yapsak burada Kosovalı vardır burada ortak bir iş yapacağız finansman bir sorun 

Osman PEPE
:
Dön gel de o zaman görüşelim 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Yaklaşık 90 km. lik yol işi 

Osman PEPE
:
Anladım 

Mehmet üELİK Mehmet üELİK :
:
Bu baya büyük bir iş oraya saldırıcağız 

Osman PEPE
:
Hayırlısı olarak bir dön gel de 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Benim biladerim şu şey de spor için bir konu varda seninle görüşmek istiyordu da bende onunla görüşemedim çok yoğundum bende sözleşme yapıyorduk Kosova’yla tama öğrenemedim senin telefonunu versem Metin çelik bu konuyu anlatsa seninde bir yere telefon etsen olabilir mi ?

Osman PEPE
:
Anladım ama kime telefon edecem 

Mehmet üELİK Mehmet üELİK :
:
Yok bakacan makul bir şeyse olacak senin de bir şeyin olmayacak zaten istemeyiz bilirsin Metin üelik benim kardeşim senin telefonunu versek yarım saat içinde seni arasa müsait olabilir misin ?

Osman PEPE
:
Saat:10.00 dan sonra arasın beni 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Saat ondan sonra 

Osman PEPE
:
üünkü kalabalık bir heyetle bir yere çıktık gidiyoruz daha sonra arasın beni 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Allah yardımcı olsun sizin bende gideyim de geleyim oturup konuşuruz bu konuyu 

Osman PEPE
:
Siz ne ediyorsunuz Yeminli mali müşavir hikayesini 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Bir tipik hareketleri var onun dediğini yapmadık dedik çok olursa git deriz ona sizin adamınızı beğendim kusura bakmasın ya buda iyidir de disiplini sağlıyor da vergi vereceksin gibi bizim düşmanımız mısın?

Osman PEPE
:
Ya bırak anamızı ağlattı bize o kadar sigorta öderditti. O kadar vergi ödedik rekortmen oluyoruz ha 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Ben rekortmen oldum

Osman PEPE
:
Ciddi mi 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Valla ilk yüz beşe girdim Türkiye de 



*408847933 ID NUMARALARIN GüRüşMENİN İKİNCİ SAYFASIDIR*

Osman PEPE
:
Ne zaman ?

Mehmet üELİK : 
:
2007 de şimdi kaça gireceğim belli değil beklide ona girerim 

Osman PEPE
:
Ya koçu ve sabancıyı geçeceğiz anasını satayım 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
üyle olacak 

Osman PEPE
:
Neyse giderse gitsin 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Yavaş yavaş ben onu dedim o vakit nasıl biliyorsan o vakit yap dedim siktergitsin ya 

Osman PEPE
:
Yapar herhalde yapmazsa dediğin gibi 

Mehmet üELİK : 
:
Ne yani o dünyada yoksa biz yok muyuz ?

Osman PEPE
:
ülecek değiliz ya 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Aslında benim kafam takıldı ona birde bir sıkıntı vardı toparladı beni 

Osman PEPE
:
Neyse bir faydası olmuştur 

Mehmet üELİK : 
:
Evet 

Osman PEPE
:
Sen ne zaman döneceksin 

Mehmet üELİK : 
:
Perşembe günü döneceğiz Allahın izniyle 

Osman PEPE
:
Allah yolunu açık etsin bakalım dönünce görüşürüz 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Tamam bakanım 



*'KİMSEMİZ KALMIYOR, KüRTLER'İ DOLDURUYORLAR BURAYA'*

*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI*


Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 12.01.2009 Gün Ve 2009/28 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, TEK-üELİK İü VE DIş TİC.A.ş. üzerine kayıtlı, Mehmet üELİK adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 532 613 XXXX numaralı GSM hattının 12 Ocak 2009 – 12 Nisan 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.

Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 405166197 ID 

Tarih, Saat Süre : 28/01/2009 13:53:37/ 00:01:47 

Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 532613XXXX / 0 532352XXXX

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi  :Frown: Mehmet üELİK) Tek- üelik İç ve Dış Tic.San.A.ş. / Nihat ERşAHİN

Konuşma Dili : Türkçe

<><><><><><><><><><><><><> Nihat ERşAHİN
:
Mehmet abi 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Efendim 

Nihat ERşAHİN
:
Selamünaleyküm 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Aleykümselam 

Nihat ERşAHİN
:
Toplantıdamıydın ?

Mehmet üELİK : 
:
Abdest alıyordum ya 

Nihat ERşAHİN
:
Allah kabul etsin sen hep geç kalıyorsun ben üskudardayım seninle bir konuyu konuşmak istiyorum buranın başkanı belli oldu Mustafa Kara ama geçen dönemden devam eden olmazsa olmaz dediğimiz bir tane kardeşimiz var il başbakanına söylemek lazım zaten AKP meclis üyesi 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Ne 

Nihat ERşAHİN
:
AKP meclisi üyesi ama bunun devam etmesi gerek burda kimsemiz kalmıyor Kürtleri dolduruyorlar burda 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Yapma ya 

Nihat ERşAHİN
:
Valla hi billahı onun karşılığı bu çocuklar bunlar olmazsa olmaz yanı 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Tamam da bunu kime diyeceğiz İl başkanına mı ona demekle oluyor mu ?

Nihat ERşAHİN
:
Oluyor o direkt buradaki ilçe başkanlığına söylüyor. Sen buraya ilçe başkanlığına gelmişmiydin ?

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Yok ben tanımıyorum onu 

Nihat ERşAHİN
:
Buraya gelmiş gibi bir halın vardı 

Mehmet üELİK :
:
Hiç hatırlamıyorum telefon var dönerim sana 

Nihat ERşAHİN
:
Tamam

----------


## bozok

*Cemaat konuşmalarında şok ayrıntılar!*

*18.2.2010 / haber.mynet.com*



“Ergenekon terör örgütü üyeliği, evrakta sahtecilik, tehdit ve iftira” suçlamasıyla tutuklanan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in yaklaşık iki yıl süren İsmailağa cemaati soruşturmasında mahkeme kararıyla dinlenen telefon konuşmaları binlerce sayfayı buluyor. Cemaate ilişkin haberleşmelerde adı en sık geçen isimlerden olan *Tek üelik İç ve Dış Ticaret Anonim şirketi'nin sahibi işadamı Mehmet üelik'in iş görüşmeleri dikkat çekiyor.* 

Cemaat hakkında soruşturma açılan Erzincan'daki ortam için “zulüm, baskı” ifadelerini kullanan üelik'in, *Yeni şafak gazetesinin sahibi Ahmet Albayrak'a “olayın üzerine gitmezse işlerinin düzelmeyeceği”* yolunda yaptığı uyarıyı dün yayımlamıştık. Bazı bölümlerini bugün yayımladığımız konuşmalarında *üelik, Taksim'deki Atatürk Kültür Merkezi yenileme projesi işinin doğrudan “beyefendi” aracılığıyla halledildiğini söylüyor.*

*Takibe* alındığını fark eden bir cemaat üyesi durumunu, baş harflerinden “JİTEM” kelimesi çıkan, “japonya ism turgut erdem muratlar” mesajıyla iletiyor. Bir başka cemaat üyesi ise “Baba beni okuldan al” adı verilen *kampanyaya* mesaj yoluyla destek arıyor. *Medrese talebelerinin meyve sularına uyku ilacı atıp, çıplak resimleri çekerek şantaj yapan bir cemaat üyesi de telefon mesajıyla cemaatin önde gelen bir hocasına bildiriliyor.*

Ziraat Bankası Genel Müdürlüğü'nden de proje temini girişimde bulunan *üelik, Başbakanlık Yüksek Denetleme Kurulu Başkanı'ndan, Başbakanlık Toplu Konut İdaresi ile yaptığı işler için “faiz indirimi” desteği istiyor.* Konuşmalarında Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül'ün Suudi Arabistan gezisine katılan işadamı heyetinde bulunduğunun altını çizen *üelik'in, konuşma dökümlerinde adı verilmeyen bir “Devlet Bakanı”na telefonda “Bizim yerimize gireni onaylamayacaksın”* tonunda bir ifade kullanması *dikkat* çekiyor. İsmailağa cemaati soruşturmasında mahkeme kararıyla telefonları dinlenen Mehmet üelik'in bazı görüşmeleri, özetle şöyle:

Mehmet üELİK :şimdi ben sana bir şey demiştim de bu Hilal KİRATüI
X: Eski konu mu
Mehmet üELİK : He
X: Ben baktım ona yeni başvuru o daha çok yeni eski başvuru değil
Mehmet üELİK : Değil evet
X: üok ham bir başvuru çok da böyle hani olabilecek bir proje içeriği yok işin açıkcası ilgili direktörlüklere baktım yani çok böyle
Mehmet üELİK : Yoksa önemli değil o vakit
X: He çok böyle aman aman bir şey değil
Mehmet üELİK : He aman aman bir şey değil. Bizim şimdi bir şey yapma durumumuz var mı orda istifalar oldu
X: Evet
Mehmet üELİK : Benimde istediğim başka bir şey yok burada sizden başka bir girişimimin olma durumu zamanı gelmedi
X: Yok gelmedi. Siz sadece dediğim gibi o kültür merkezinin projeleri şeye verildi
Mehmet üELİK : Onu tamam orayı görüşüyorum.
X: Tamam o zaten esası o öbür restarasyon ihaleleri zaten ilan edilecek ben sana haber veririm ilanları
Mehmet üELİK : Ben şeyin üzerinde çok duruyorum Taksim Atatürk Kültür Merkezinin
X: O tamam o iş o zaman dedim ya beyfendiden direk beyfendiden
Mehmet üELİK : Tamam
X: Görüşmeniz lazım yani
Mehmet üELİK : Yani görüşme zamanı geldimi hemen yoksa daha var mı
X: Geldi geldi geldi çünkü biz projeleri kültür bakanlığına teslim ettik.
Mehmet üELİK : Hee
X: Buradaki bütün işi bitti projeler anıtlar kurulu onayı falan hepsi alınmış bir ay içinde ihaleye çıkabilecek düzeyde şimdi ihale hazırlıkları yapılıyor.Yani ondan öncesinde bu işin
Mehmet üELİK : *İhaleyi kültür bakanlığı mı yapacak*
X: *Biz yapacağız ama ihalede olmayabilir direk davet usulüyle de olabilir yani bunun kararını büyüklerimiz verecek*


Devamı için:

http://haber.mynet.com/detay/foto-an...3#haber-baslik

...

----------


## bozok

*ERZİNCAN’DA SAVCILARIN HUKUK SAVAşI,* *NEDEN VE NASIL OLUşTU?*


**


*Türkiye’de bir ilk:* Görevdeki Cumhuriyet savcısı tutuklandı..

Erzincan’da cemaatlere yönelik soruşturma başlatan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in adliyedeki makam odasında ve evinde arama yapıldı. Aramadan sonra Erzurum’a götürülen Cihaner tutuklandı.


*EVİNDE VE MAKAMINDA ARAMA*
Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Osman şanal, Erzincan Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürü Murat Günbeyi ve polis ekibi ile Erzincan Adliyesi’nde Başsavcı Cihaner’in makamında ve adliye lojmanlarındaki evinde arama yaptı.


*GüZALTINA ALINDI*
Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in avukat Hamit Sekman, makamında ve lojmanında arama yapılan Başsavcı Cihaner’in Ergenekon örgütü üyesi olmak suçuyla gözaltına alındığını söyledi. Sekman, şunları kaydetti: “Müvekkilim üzel Yetkili Savcı Osman şanal tarafından ’Ergenekon üyesi olmak’, ’görevi kötüye kullanmak’ ’tehdit ve iftira’ suçlamalarıyla gözaltına alındı.”


*TUTUKLANDI*
Erzincan’da gözaltına alındıktan sonra Erzurum’a getirilen Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner, yaklaşık 6.5 saatlik sorgusunun ardından, tutuklanma talebiyle Nöbetçi 2′nci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne sevk edildi. Başsavcı Cihaner’i sorgulayan Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal ise 06.00 sıralarında Adliyeden çıkarak evine gitti. Daha sonra mahkemeye çıkarılan Cihaner tutuklandı.



*ERZİNCAN KRONOLOJİSİ*

*27 Kasım 2007:* Erzican Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner, İsmailağa tarikatına yönelik soruşturmayı Kasım 2007’de başlattı. İddiaya göre, cemaate bağlı Medine Vakfı’nın evlerinde çocuklara yatılı dini eğitim veriliyordu. Dinleme kararı alındı. Takipte edinilen bilgilere göre, Cihaner’in operasyona hazırlandığı sırada bir görevli tarikatı arayıp “ünlem alın” diye haber vermişti. Kimi polisler de ‘yüzeysel bir arama’ yapıp şüphelileri salıvermişti. Cihaner operasyonu erteledi.



*9 şubat 2009:*Cihaner, jandarmaya ve polise yazı yazarak, kentte başka dini bir yapılanmanın yasadışı çalışması olup olmadığını sordu.

*23 şubat:* Daha önce 16 kentte operasyon yaparak cemaat lideri Mahmut Ustaosmanoğlu ile ‘Cüppeli Ahmet’ diye bilinen Ahmet Mahmut ünlü dahil 69 şüpheliyi gözaltına almaya hazırlanan Cihaner, bu kez operasyonu Erzincan’la sınırladı. Bazı adreslerde dört -altı yaş arasındaki 63 çocuğa yasadışı biçimde dini eğitim verilirken suçüstü yapıldı. Yine operasyonda 29 yetişkin gözaltına alındı, dokuz kişi tutuklandı.

*10 Mart:*Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal, cemaatin ‘silahlı’ olduğunu öne süren bir ihbar mektubunu gerekçe gösterip dosyayı soruşturma yetkisinin kendisinde olduğunu belirtti. Oysa Cihaner’e göre grup ‘silahlı’ değildi. Bu ihbar mektubu, dosyanın Erzurum’a sevkini isteyen şüphelilerce gönderilmiş olabilirdi.

*17 Mart:*şanal, soruşturmanın kendi uhdesinde olduğunu yazdı.

*23 Mart:* Cihaner’in yürüttüğü soruşturma çerçevesinde telefonları dinlenen iki cemaat üyesi, dosyanın Erzurum’a gittiği ‘müjdesini’ paylaşıyordu. Fakat Cihaner, direniyordu.

*23 Nisan:*şanal, Cihaner’e gönderdiği yazıda, ‘irticai faaliyet’ gerekçesiyle başka soruşturma yürütülüp yürütülmediğini sordu. Yürütülüyor ise gönderilmesini istedi. Cihaner’in, o tarihte yürüttüğü bir başka dosyası yoktu. Jandarma ve polisten yanıt bekliyordu.

*30 Nisan:* şanal, bu kez numarası vererek, diğer dosyayı da istedi.

*6 Mayıs:*Jandarmadan gelen yanıtta ‘Fethullahçılar, Süleymancılar ve Menzil grubunun yasadışı faaliyet yürüttüğü’ belirtildi. Cihaner, Bu kez Fethullah soruşturması açtı.

*26 Mayıs:* şanal; Erzincan Valiliği ve Emniyeti’ne gönderdiği yazıda, Cihaner’in emirlerine uyulmamasını istedi. Cihaner, önce şanal’ı HSYK’ye şikayet etti, ardından dosyayı Erzurum’a yolladı. Artık dosya, Erzurum’daydı. Erzincan’ın ‘Görevsizlik Kararı’nda, 235 şüpheli vardı.

*29 Mayıs:* Adalet Bakanlığı, Cihaner hakkında soruşturma başlattı. Cihaner’in 3 Kasım 2008’den bu yana dinlendiği ortaya çıktı.

*12 Haziran:* Taraf, ‘İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’nı duyurdu.

*22 Haziran:*şanal’ın İsmailağa İddianamesi çıktı. Fezlekede belirtilen 235 şüpheli sayısı 16 sanığa düşürüldü. O sanıklar da bırakıldı.

*21 Temmuz:*Yenişafak, ‘İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’nın Erzincan’da yürürlüğe girdiğini yazdı.

*27 Ekim:*Erzincan’da DSİ’ye ait baraj gölünde mühimmat bulundu. Savcı şanal soruşturma başlattı.

*20 Kasım:*Bulunan mühimmat ve kimi gizli tanıkların anlatımları doğrultusunda Erzincan Jandarma İstihbarat şube Müdür Yardımcısı üsteğmen Ersin Ergut ve astsubay Orhan Esirger tutuklandı.

*27 Kasım:*İstihbarat şube Müdürü Binbaşı Nedim Ersan 27 Kasım’da tutuklandı.

*3 Aralık:* Cihaner’e, ‘görevi kötüye kullanmak’, ‘resmi belgede sahtecilik ve suça azmettirme’ ile ‘imar kirliliğine neden olmak’tan 26 yıla kadar hapis istemiyle dava açıldı.

*4 Aralık:*şanal, polis ekibiyle birikte MİT binasına baskın yaptı. üatışmanın eşiğinden dönüldü.

*7 Aralık:*Erzincan MİT Bölge Müdürü şinasi D. ve iki personeli gizli tanık anlatımlarıyla tutuklandı.

*11 Aralık:*İl Jandarma Komutanı Ali Tapan’ın ifadesi alındı.

*31 Ocak 2010:* Daha önce Erzincan’da görev yapan Kahramanmaraş’ta görevli Astsubay şenol Bozkurt ile eski İl Jandarma Komutanı olan, şimdiki Eskişehir İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Recep Gençoğlugözaltına alındı. Bozkurt tutuklanırken, Gençoğlu bırakıldı.

*5 şubat:*şanal’ın itirazı üzerine Gençoğlu tutuklandı.

*11 şubat:*Erzincan Yaylabaşı Beldesi Jandarma Komutanı Astsubay Murat Yıldız tutuklandı.

*12 şubat:** ‘*Görevi kötüye kullanmak’tan hakkında dava açılan eski İliç Savcısı Bayram Bozkurt’un Cihaner ve diğer askerler aleyhine tanıklık ettiği ortaya çıktı.

*15 şubat:* Daha önce Erzincan’da görev yapan emekli Astsubay Nejdet üzmen, Kırklareli’nde tutuklandı.

*16 şubat:*Osman şanal, Erzincan Adliyesi’ni bastı, Cihaner’i gözaltına aldı… (Radikal, DHA) 


http://www.yenidenergenekon.com/733-...-nasil-olustu/

----------


## bozok

*Cumhuriyet yıkıldı, Erdoğan dimdik ayakta*

*18.2.2010 / T24.com.tr*



_T24- İsmailağa cemaati lideri Mahmut şevket Ustaosmanoğlu'nun Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan ile ilgili bir rüyası da Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in soruşturması kapsamında dinlemeye takıldı. Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin Cumhurbaşkanı Gül'ü görevden aldığını, tüm bakanların secde ettiğini ve Başbakan Erdoğan'ın ise dimdik ayakta durduğunu rüyasında gören Ustaosmanoğlu, çevresine bu rüyanın yorumunu soruyor._ 


*İşte dinleme tutanaklarına göre İsmailağa cemaati lideri Ustaosmanoğlu'nun rüyası ve yorumu:*




*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI*


Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 16 HAZİRAN 2008 gün ve 2008/414 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, Yusuf DAL adlı kişiye ait olup, Mahmut şevket adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 536342XXXX numaralı TELEKOM hattının 16 HAZİRAN 2008 – 16 EYLüL 2008 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.


Kayıt Sıra No : (7) 276094943 ID 
Tarih, Saat Süre : 02.07.2008 / 11:02:30 / 00:02:23
Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 532 234 XXXX/ 0 536 342 XXXX
Arayan veya Aranan Kişi : Ahmet BİüEL / Yusuf DAL (Mahmut şevket kullanıyor)
Konuşma Dili : Türkçe
Konuşma İçeriği :


*Mahmut şevket Hoca:* Efendim Ahmet abi
Ahmet BİüEL : Selamün aleyküm hocam
*Mahmut şevket Hoca:* Aleyküm selam 
Ahmet BİüEL : Ya şimdi Celal’le konuşuyorum da, senin rüyan aklıma geldi de 
*Mahmut şevket Hoca:* He
Ahmet BİüEL : Onu onu bi zahmet söyler misin tekrar ya?
*Mahmut şevket Hoca:* Neyi?
Ahmet BİüEL : Akşam yani rüya gördüm dedin ya
*Mahmut şevket Hoca:* Rüya mı?
Ahmet BİüEL : Akşamle, ya 
*Mahmut şevket Hoca:* He he 
Ahmet BİüEL : Tayyip ERDOğAN, Tayyip bi anlatsana bi daha 
*Mahmut şevket Hoca:* şimdi anayasa mahkemesi karar aldı
Ahmet BİüEL : Evet 
*Mahmut şevket Hoca:* Yani gördüğümde cumhurbaşkanını indirdiler
Ahmet BİüEL : Sen anlat ben Celal’e aktarıyorum
*Mahmut şevket Hoca:* He şimdi he anayasa mahkemesi karar aldı
Ahmet BİüEL : Anayasa mahkemesi karar aldı
*Mahmut şevket Hoca:* Hee, cumhurbaşkanını indirdiler ordan 
Ahmet BİüEL : Cumhurbaşkanını ordan indirdiler
*Mahmut şevket Hoca:* Hee, şimdi bakanlar kurulunun tamamı secdeye kapanmış
Ahmet BİüEL : Bakanlar kurulunun tamamı secdeye kapanmış
*Mahmut şevket Hoca:* Yani Allah’a secde ediyorlar 
Ahmet BİüEL : Allah’a secde ediyorlar
*Mahmut şevket Hoca:* Tayyip, Tayyip’de dimdik ayakta duruyor
Ahmet BİüEL : Tayyip’te dimdik ayakta duruyor
*Mahmut şevket Hoca:* He, böyle gördüm

Ahmet BİüEL Başka bir telefondan Celal isimli şahsa söylüyor) He Celal akşam arayacaktım seni de, Mahmut şevket Hocamı aradım şimdi cepten de, böyle bir rüya görmüş, nasıl yorumluyorsun abi? (şimdi Mahmut şevket hoca’ya Celal isimli şahıstan aldığı cevabı aktarıyor) Cumhuriyeti bunlar aş, cumhuriyeti Celal diyor ki; cumhuriyeti bunlar aşağı indirecekler diyor. (şimdi Celal’e söylüyor) Evet abi. (şimdi Mahmut şevket hoca’ya Celal isimli şahıstan aldığı cevabı aktarıyor) Cumhurbaşkanı cumhuriyeti eee temsil ettiği icin öyle diyor Celal 

*Mahmut şevket Hoca:* Doğru aferin aferin, akşam da öyle yorum yapıldı, yani o şeyi temsil ediyor
Ahmet BİüEL : Bi dakka hocam 
*Mahmut şevket Hoca:* …………..(anlaşılamadı) devleti 
Ahmet BİüEL : (Celal isimli şahısla konuşuyor) Evet evet Celal, Meb, o secdedeki vaziyet mi? (şimdi Mahmut şevket hoca’ya söylüyor) Mevlaya mevlaya eee kulluk ederlerse onların işi tamam diyor Celal 


*276094943 ID NUMARALI GüRüşMENİN İKİNCİ SAYFASIDIR.*


*Mahmut şevket Hoca:* Allah’ın izniyle 
Ahmet BİüEL : (Celal isimli şahısla konuşuyor) Tayyip’in Tayyip’in ayakta durması dimdik durması ne demek Celal? (şimdi Mahmut şevket hoca’ya söylüyor) Müslümanlar, müslümanlar ayakta dimdik ayakta diyor 
*Mahmut şevket Hoca:*He he he, helal olsun ona ya
Ahmet BİüEL : He he 
*Mahmut şevket Hoca:*Onla tanışcaz bundan sonra, selam söyle 
Ahmet BİüEL : Herhalde herhalde, ben akşam arayacaktım bu şeyi ama hayırlısı Allah’tan 
*Mahmut şevket Hoca:* Oldu
Ahmet BİüEL : Yola çıktınız hocam, Allah yolunuzu açık etsin
*Mahmut şevket Hoca:* Bursa’dayız, Allah razı olsun 
Ahmet BİüEL : He he he 
*Mahmut şevket Hoca:* Hadi görüşürüz, dua edin inşallah 
Ahmet BİüEL : İnşallah, inşallah hocam inşallah, amin amin.


0 532 234 XXXX numaralı telefon Ahmet BİüEL (Nufus bilgilerinin yayımlanması uygun görülmemiştir) adına kayıtlıdır.


Bu tutanak 02.07.2008 tarihinde saat:11:30‘ da tanzim edilmiş ve tarafımızdan imzalanmıştır.

...

----------


## bozok

*Baskın cemaate badana şifresiyle haber verildi*

*18.2.2010 / t24.com.tr*



*T24- www.t24.com.tr özel dosyasının bu bölümünde “Ergenekon terör örgütü üyesi olmak, evrakta sahtecilik, tehdit ve iftira” suçlamalarıyla tutuklanan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in, yaklaşık iki yıldır yürüttüğü İsmailağa cemaati soruşturması kapsamında dinlenen telefon konuşmalarının dökümlerini bulacaksınız.*

*Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesi’nin kararıyla yapılan telefon dinlemelerine ilişkin iletişim tespit tutanaklarında yer alan ve haber değeri taşıyan bölümleri aynen yayımlıyoruz.*

Dosyada, cemaate ait belirlenen adreslere yapılacak operasyonun önceden haber alındığı ve bu bilginin belirli kişilere şifreli olarak nasıl iletildiği yer alıyor. Ses kayıtlarında ayrıca operasyonlarda gözaltına alınanların nasıl ifade verecekleri konusunda uyarılar yapılıyor. Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner'in zanlıları "örgüt üyesi" olmakla suçladığını öğrenen, cemaatin Erzincan yönetiminin önde gelen ismi ve soruşturulan Medine Vakfı'nın en faal hocası olan şevket Gökşan'ın savcı hakkında "Ne bulmuş ki şerefsizin çocuğu" dediği de kayıtlarda yer alıyor.



*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI*



Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 10.02.2009 Gün Ve 2009/116 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, Murat YILDIRIM adına kayıtlı, şevket GüKşAN adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 530 311 ** ** numaralı GSM hattının 12 şUBAT 2009 – 12 MART 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.


Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 419630724 ID
Tarih, Saat Süre : 18.02.2009 / 10:52:33 / 00:01:12
Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 530 311 ** ** / 0537 974 ** ** 

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi : Murat YILDIRIM (şevket GüKşAN) / X şahıs (İbrahim GüNBEYİ adına kayıtlı)
Konuşma Dili : Türkçe
Konuşmanın İçeriği :


X şahıs :Selamün aleyküm.
şevket GüKşAN :Aleyküm selam. Kim aradı sizi.
X şahıs : 0 537 
şevket GüKşAN :Hı yazsana 5 537
X şahıs :849
şevket GüKşAN :Efendim.
X şahıs :849
şevket GüKşAN :849
X şahıs :** ** numaralı.
şevket GüKşAN : ** ** ne söyledi. 
X şahıs :ilk önce şifreli konuştu.
şevket GüKşAN :Hı hı.

'BADANA' şİFRESİ VE GüZALTI TUTUKLAMA OPERASYONU


X şahıs *:İlk önce biraz şey yaptı yani şifreli konuştu dedi ki bugün badanacılar gelecek hazırlığınız olsun haberiniz olsun dedi.*
*şevket GüKşAN* :Hı.
X şahıs :Bende badana yapılacak dedi badana yapılacak yerimiz yok ne diyorsun anlamadım dedim belki yanlış aramışındır dedim.
*şevket GüKşAN* :Kadın mı? Erkek mi?
X şahıs :Erkek.
şevket GüKşAN :Erkek tamam.
X şahıs :Ondan sonra dedi tamam kapattı. Biraz sonra yine aradı dedi ki, *bugün gelecekmiş sizin oraya haberiniz olsun, tedbiriniz olsun. Dedim kim gelecek, dedi ki kimin geleceğini bilmiyor musun sen ben dedim tamam. O şekilde kapattı.*
şevket GüKşAN :Ne zaman aradılar.
X şahıs :Biraz önce işte 10 dakika kadar oldu.
şevket GüKşAN :Tamam Selamün aleyküm.
X şahıs :Aleyküm selam.


0 537 974 ** ** numaralı telefon İbrahim GüNBEYİ (Hasan-Rukiye oğlu 1946 d.lu Erzurum-Merkez nüfusuna kayıtlı olup, Yunus Emre mah. Samsun Cd. No:49 Merkez, ERZURUM) adresine kayıtlıdır.


Bu tutanak 18.02.2009 tarihinde saat:11:00‘ da tanzim edilmiş ve tarafımızdan imzalanmıştır.


Jİ2400090001 Jİ2400090002 Jİ2400090003



'HAZIRLIKLI OLURSAN İYİ OLUR'


*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI*


Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 10.02.2009 Gün Ve 2009/116 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, Murat YILDIRIM adına kayıtlı, şevket GüKşAN adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 530 311 ** ** numaralı TELEKOM hattının 12 şUBAT 2009 – 12 MART 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.


Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 419636243 ID
Tarih, Saat Süre : 18.02.2009 / 11:00:28 / 00:01:08
Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 530 311 ** **/ 0 533 334 ** ** 

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi : Murat YILDIRIM (şevket GüKşAN) / Hasan TİRYAKİ 
Konuşma Dili : Türkçe
Konuşmanın İçeriği :


Hasan TİRYAKİ : Efendim, efendim 
şevket GüKşAN : Alo
Hasan TİRYAKİ : Efendim 
şevket GüKşAN : Selamün aleyküm
Hasan TİRYAKİ : Aleyküm selam hocam 
şevket GüKşAN : Nasılsın iyi misin?
Hasan TİRYAKİ : Allah razı olsun sizler nasılsınız hocam 
şevket GüKşAN : *Sağolasın, bi badanaya temizliğe gelme durumları var*
Hasan TİRYAKİ : Evet 
şevket GüKşAN : Ona göre hazırlıklı olursan iyi olur
Hasan TİRYAKİ : Temizliğe mi hocam? 
şevket GüKşAN : He he anlarsın ya 
Hasan TİRYAKİ : Anladım 
şevket GüKşAN : Daha önce badana yapmışlardı, orada bi badana yapmışlardı ya
Hasan TİRYAKİ : Evet 
şevket GüKşAN : O tarzda bi badana işlemine gelebilirler
Hasan TİRYAKİ : Evet 
şevket GüKşAN : Gözden geçirin
Hasan TİRYAKİ : Tamam inşallah 
şevket GüKşAN :* Kaldıracağınızı, indireceğinizi, göndereceğinizi onu halledin*
Hasan TİRYAKİ : Tamam 
şevket GüKşAN : Tamam
Hasan TİRYAKİ : Tamam oldu 
şevket GüKşAN : *Ufakları gönderme durumu olursa şey söylersiniz, şeyden dernekler masasından bir tadilat, tamirat istemişler* 
Hasan TİRYAKİ : Evet 
şevket GüKşAN : Bir iki günde onu yapacağız diye o şekilde 
Hasan TİRYAKİ : Tamam inşallah 
şevket GüKşAN : Tamam mı hadi selamün aleyküm
Hasan TİRYAKİ : Aleyküm selam 


0 533 334 ** ** numaralı telefon Hasan TİRYAKİ (şevki-Kadriye oğlu 1981 Erzurum doğumlu, Erzurum-Aziziye nüfusuna kayıtlı, Devlet Hastanesi Karşısı, Saadet Camii, Tatvan/BİTLİS,) adresine kayıtlıdır.


Bu tutanak 18.02.2009 tarihinde saat:15:30‘ da tanzim edilmiş ve tarafımızdan imzalanmıştır.
Jİ2400090001 Jİ2400090002 Jİ2400090003


MİLLETE HABER VEREYİM KALABALIK BİR GRUP PROTESTO ETSİN


*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI*


Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 10.02.2009 Gün Ve 2009/116 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, Murat YILDIRIM adına kayıtlı, şevket GüKşAN adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 530 311 ** ** numaralı TELEKOM hattının 12 şUBAT 2009 – 12 MART 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.


Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 419641404 ID
Tarih, Saat Süre : 18.02.2009 / 11:07:33 / 00:01:32
Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 532 461 ** ** / 0 530 311** **

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi : Hakkı BEZMİş (İlknur hoca) / Murat YILDIRIM (şevket GüKşAN)
Konuşma Dili : Türkçe
Konuşmanın İçeriği :
şevket GüKşAN : Efendim
İlknur hoca : Selamün aleyküm
şevket GüKşAN : Aleyküm selam
İlknur hoca : Hocam herhangi bir durum söz konusu olduğunda diyorum ki avukat bey ile görüşseniz, o yani siz zaten hiçbir şekilde gözükmeyin hani sizinle alakası olmadığı için, o da dese ki medya ya haber vereceğim, yani bu ne amaçla, bu ne amaçla düzenleniyor, bu psikolojik bir baskıdır, bunu medyayı çağıralım yani 
şevket GüKşAN : Biz onu şey yapayım, alt yapısını hazırlayım
İlknur hoca : Hı, yani o noktada direkt avukat orada olsun yani gidersek
şevket GüKşAN : Birde şey yapalım olmazsa sadece hem avukat olsun, olmazsa ben millete de haber vereyim, onlar geldiği vakit kalabalık bir grup gelip protesto etsinler 
İlknur hoca : Hayır protesto değil basın, yani basın gelsin, avukatımızda gelsin desin ki; niye ne amaçla bu yapılıyor adının konulması lazım, mühürlenmeyen bir yer hizmete devam demektir, sakıncalı bir unsur bulunmamıştır, mahkeme süreci yoktur, ne amaçla yapılır, yani bu ne amaçla yapılır bu ikinci bir baskı bunun adını koymaları lazım o zaman en tedirgin oldukları şey, aman az az götürelim de basına yansımasın, o zaman yansısın bu basına 
şevket GüKşAN : Onu yapacağız, tamam inşallah 
İlknur hoca : Tamam, Selamün aleyküm 




0 532 461 ** ** numaralı telefon Hakkı BEZMİş (Necip-Sevim oğlu, 1977 Erzurum doğumlu, Erzurum-Merkez nüfusuna kayıtlı, Muratpaşa Mah. İsmetpaşa Cad. Barış Apt. A-blok. No:14 K.1 ERZURUM) Kayıtlıdır.


Bu tutanak 18.02.2009 tarihinde saat:12.00‘ da tanzim edilmiş ve tarafımızdan imzalanmıştır.
Jİ2400090001 Jİ2400090002 Jİ2400090003




GüVENLİK şUBEDEN ARKADAşLAR BURADA


*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI*


Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 10.02.2009 Gün Ve 2009/116 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, Murat YILDIRIM adına kayıtlı, şevket GüKşAN adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 530 311 ** ** numaralı TELEKOM hattının 12 şUBAT 2009 – 12 MART 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.


Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 419666160 ID
Tarih, Saat Süre : 18.02.2009 / 11.41.15/ 00:00:25
Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 530 311 ** ** / 0 530 547 ** ** 

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi : Murat YILDIRIM (şevket GüKşAN) / X şahıs (Vuslat 
Sos.Yrd.Day.Kül.ve Eğit.Der.)
Konuşma Dili : Türkçe
Konuşmanın İçeriği :


X şahıs : Selamün aleyküm hocam 
şevket GüKşAN : Aleyküm selam 
X şahıs : Hocam güvenlik şubeden arkadaşlar burda da.
şevket GüKşAN : Evet
X şahıs : Derneğe çıkıyorlar.
şevket GüKşAN : Tamam buyursunlar.
X şahıs : Ben Hacımla gönderdim, sizinle görüşmek istiyorlar.
şevket GüKşAN : Geliyorum ben şimdi. 
X şahıs : Tamam Hocam.
şevket GüKşAN : Tamam Hocam.
X şahıs : Aleyküm selam.


0 530 547 ** ** numaralı telefon Vuslat Sos.Yrd.Day.Kül.ve Eğit.Der. (Gez mah.Menekşe sok.Evren Sit. B Blok No:3 –Yakutiye/ Erzurum ) adresine kayıtlıdır.


Bu tutanak 18.02.2009 tarihinde saat:11.45‘ te tanzim edilmiş ve tarafımızdan imzalanmıştır.
Jİ2400090001 Jİ2400090002 Jİ2400090003


KREş KONUSUNDA NE DİYECEğİZ HOCAM

*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI*


Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 10.02.2009 Gün Ve 2009/116 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, Murat YILDIRIM adına kayıtlı, şevket GüKşAN adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 530 311 ** ** hattının 12 şUBAT 2009 – 12 MART 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.


Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 419667693 ID
Tarih, Saat Süre : 18.02.2009 / 11:42:45 / 00:00:47
Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 442 235 ** ** / 0 530 311** **

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi : Murat SESSİZ / Murat YILDIRIM (şevket GüKşAN)
Konuşma Dili : Türkçe
Konuşmanın İçeriği :




şevket GüKşAN : Efendim 
Murat SESSİZ : Selamün aleyküm
şevket GüKşAN : Aleyküm selam
Murat SESSİZ : Bu kreş noktasında ne diyeceğiz hocam, bizim mi?
şevket GüKşAN : Hayır hayır
Murat SESSİZ : şahıs mı?
şevket GüKşAN : Bizim kreşimiz yok yaa
Murat SESSİZ : Tamama yani üzerimize 
şevket GüKşAN : İyi arkadaşlar açmışlar
Murat SESSİZ : Tamam
şevket GüKşAN : Veyahut ta 
Murat SESSİZ : Ama hangisi sağlıklı olur yani 
şevket GüKşAN : Hı?
Murat SESSİZ : Hangisi sağlıklı olur?
şevket GüKşAN : Yok biz şimdi şahıslar üzerine gerekirse onu şey birebir olarak konuşuruz yani şahıslar üzerine bi vakıf eksenli değil de şahıs eksenli olarak 
Murat SESSİZ : Tamam hocam yani arkadaşları tanıyoruz
şevket GüKşAN : Tanıdığımız arkadaşlar
Murat SESSİZ : Tamam 
şevket GüKşAN : Görüştüğümüz arkadaşlar, bu derneğimizin değil şahıslara ait olan bir çalışma
Murat SESSİZ : Tamam, tamam
şevket GüKşAN : Tamam mı?
Murat SESSİZ : Tamam hocam
şevket GüKşAN : Hadi selamün aleyküm
Murat SESSİZ : Aleyküm selam




0 442 235 ** ** numaralı telefon Murat SESSİZ (Mevlüt-Güleser oğlu, 1975 Erzurum doğumlu, Erzurum-Merkez nüfusuna kayıtlı, Gez Mah. Menekşe Sok. Evren Art. Zemin Kat. Merkez, Yakutiye/ERZURUM) adresine kayıtlıdır.


Bu tutanak 18.02.2009 tarihinde saat:13:00‘ da tanzim edilmiş ve tarafımızdan imzalanmıştır.
Jİ2400090001 Jİ2400090002 Jİ2400090003


üALIşMALARIMIZIN TüMüNü FESHETTİK

*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI*


Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 10.02.2009 Gün Ve 2009/116 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, Murat YILDIRIM adına kayıtlı, şevket GüKşAN adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 530 311 ** ** numaralı TELEKOM hattının 12 şUBAT 2009 – 12 MART 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.


Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 419744001 ID
Tarih, Saat Süre : 18.02.2009 / 13:17:32 / 00:02:16
Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 530 311 ** ** / 0 530 547 ** ** 

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi : Murat YILDIRIM (şevket GüKşAN)/ Vuslat Sos.Yrd.Day.Kül.Ve Eğit.Der. (X şahıs)
Konuşma Dili : Türkçe
Konuşmanın İçeriği :


şevket GüKşAN : Selamün aleyküm
X şahıs : Aleyküm selam hocam 
şevket GüKşAN : Buyur abi
X şahıs : Aşağıda mısınız, evde misiniz hocam 
şevket GüKşAN : şu anda evdeyim, ne oldu orada işler bitti mi?
X şahıs : Burada bitti ben şimdi Emniyete geçeceğim ifade vereceğim 
şevket GüKşAN : İfade vereceksin
X şahıs : Hı hı 
şevket GüKşAN : Yani yine bi şikayet olmuşta bu ne şikayeti artık bilmiyorum yani 
X şahıs : Yani biliyorum
şevket GüKşAN : Diğerleri ile ilgili şey olarak konuştuğum gibi söylüyorsun, yani bizim daha önce varolan çalışmalarımızın tümünü fesh ettik
X şahıs : Yani 
şevket GüKşAN : ……..prosedürü ne ise onu konuşuyorsun
X şahıs : Tamam
şevket GüKşAN : Tamam
X şahıs : Tamam hocam onda bir sorun yok
şevket GüKşAN : Tamam dediğimi anladın mı?
X şahıs : Tamam yani biz arkadaşları zaten tanıyoruz, o arkadaşlar var ya çalışma yaptığımız arkadaş, onları zaten tanıyoruz onlarda bir sorun problem yok 
şevket GüKşAN : Tabi, şikayet dilekçesini okudum, yine bi şikayet olmuş birisi bi şikayet etmişte 
X şahıs : Evet
şevket GüKşAN : Ama buna bi çözüm bulmamız lazım yani, her bi yeni şikayet ettiğinde ………..yanında gel dese açıklamak lazım yaa
X şahıs : İşte bunu nasıl yapacağız yani kimle görüşmemiz lazım, avukat ne dedi size görüştünüz mü siz avukatla 
şevket GüKşAN : Yav avukat bir şey demedi, dedi ki şey yapmak lazım temkinli olmak lazım dedi, o kadar yani
X şahıs : Hee anladım
şevket GüKşAN : Yani bunda o değil yani biz bunun başka bir yolunu bulmamız lazım vardır bir yolu ama nedir bilmiyorum, mutlaka bunun bir yolunu bulacağız yani 
X şahıs : İşte hocam yani onu avukat bilecek, şimdi biz kanunu prosedürü bilmiyoruz ki ne yapalım ne edelim, ayrıca verirdik bi tane şey böyle bi okul şeyi çıkar, üstünden üç ay geçti
şevket GüKşAN : Soruyorum diyor ki , bunda bir sorun yok diyor, biz de şikayet ne olursanız olun diyor, şikayet olduğu zaman biz geleceğiz, o zaman bunun Türkçesi şu demektir yani bu hale alışacağız, yani prosedürümüzle evraklarımız da eksikliğimiz olmayacak, deyilim eksiğini görecek gidecek yani 
X şahıs : Tamam sizde var mı bir problem






*419744001* *ID NUMARALI GüRüşMENİN İKİNCİ SAYFASIDIR.* 



şevket GüKşAN : Yok bizde bir sıkıntı yok
X şahıs : Siz, bitti mi sizin orada işlem
şevket GüKşAN : şu an arkadaşlar şeyleri tutuyorlar, gidecekler
X şahıs : Hı tutanakları tutuyorlar 
şevket GüKşAN : He he
X şahıs : Herhalde sizi de alacaklar büyük ihtimal emniyet 
şevket GüKşAN : Ben gelirim sorun yok bende yaa
X şahıs : Yok yani onlar demişti ifadeye götüreceğiz diye
şevket GüKşAN : Neyse orada görüşelim
X şahıs : Tamam görüşürüz inşallah
şevket GüKşAN : şu işleri bi altlattıktan sonra bir araya bir gelip enine boyuna konuşmamız lazım
X şahıs : Tamam inşallah, tamam abi 
şevket GüKşAN : Selamün Aleyküm abi
X şahıs : Aleyküm selam abi






0 530 547 ** ** numaralı telefon Vuslat Sos.Yrd.Day.Kül.Ve Eğit.Der. (Gez Mah. Menekşe Sok. Evren Sit. B-Blok. No:3, Yakutiye/ERZURUM ) adresine kayıtlıdır.


Bu tutanak 18.02.2009 tarihinde saat:15:00‘ da tanzim edilmiş ve tarafımızdan imzalanmıştır.
Jİ2400090001 Jİ2400090002 Jİ2400090003



HER TARAFTA BüYLE SüPüRME OPERASYONU VAR

*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI*


Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 10.02.2009 Gün Ve 2009/116 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, Murat YILDIRIM adına kayıtlı, şevket GüKşAN adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 530 311 ** ** TELEKOM hattının 12 şUBAT 2009 – 12 MART 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.


Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 423367838 ID
Tarih, Saat Süre : 23.02.2009 / 17:43:23/ 00:00:56
Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 530 311 ** **/ 0 539 785 ** ** 

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi : Murat YILDIRIM (şevket GüKşAN) / Abdulkerim
NARMANLI
Konuşma Dili : Türkçe





Abdulkerim NARMANLI
:
Efenim
şevket GüKşAN
:
Selam Aleyküm
Abdulkerim NARMANLI
:
Aleyküm selam hoca.
şevket GüKşAN
:
……………….hocam iyi misin? 
Abdulkerim NARMANLI
:
Allah razı olsun hocam siz nasılsınız? 
şevket GüKşAN
:
Sağ olasın ne var ne yok? 
Abdulkerim NARMANLI
:
Allaha şükürler olsun bir yaramazlık yok hocam.
şevket GüKşAN
:
Sorun yok. Temkinli olun, her tarafta böyle bir süpürme operasyonu var, 
Abdulkerim NARMANLI
:
Evet hocam 
şevket GüKşAN
:
Bizde biliyorsun onyediye doğdu, bugün şuan Erzincan’a yağar ceza tamam.
Abdulkerim NARMANLI
:
Evet hocam.
şevket GüKşAN
:
Sen her ihtimale karşı hazırlıklı olun yani 
Abdulkerim NARMANLI
:
Hıı tamam hocam.
şevket GüKşAN
:
Tamam mı hocam? Selam Aleyküm. 
Abdulkerim NARMANLI
:
Aleyküm selam hocam.




0 539 785 ** ** numaralı telefon Abdulkerim NARMANLI (Uncular Köyü Tortum, ERZURUM adresine, İsmail oğlu, 01.03.1971 Tortum doğumlu, Erzurum-Tortum nüfusuna kayıtlı) adına Kayıtlıdır.


Bu tutanak 23.02.2009 tarihinde saat:17.50‘ de tanzim edilmiş ve tarafımızdan imzalanmıştır.


Jİ2400090001 Jİ2400090002 Jİ2400090003


SUü üRGüTü KURMAKTAN HOCAM


İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI


Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 10.02.2009 Gün Ve 2009/116 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, Murat YILDIRIM adına kayıtlı, şevket GüKşAN adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 530 311 ** ** numaralı TELEKOM hattının 12 şUBAT 2009 – 12 MART 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.


Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 423855562 ID
Tarih, Saat Süre : 24.02.2009 / 13:06:25 / 00:02:51
Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 530 311 ** **/ 0 530 547 ** **

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi : Murat YILDIRIM (şevket GüKşAN)/ Muhammet Fatih ALTINEL 
Konuşma Dili : Türkçe
Konuşmanın İçeriği :


M.Fatih ALTINEL : Efendim 
şevket GüKşAN : Selamün aleyküm
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Aleyküm selam 
şevket GüKşAN : Fatih ben şevket
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Buyur hocam
şevket GüKşAN : Nasılsınız?
M.Fatih ALTINEL : İyilik hocam sizi sormalı
şevket GüKşAN : Ne var yok şimdi, durumlar ne?
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Hocam, şu anda işte ben avukatla görüştüm
şevket GüKşAN : Hee
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Avukatın dediklerine göre 
şevket GüKşAN : ünce bu avukat kim?
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Hocam bu avukat baronun takip takip yani bu 
şevket GüKşAN : ……………(anlaşılamadı)
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Nöbetçi avukatlar oluyor ya
şevket GüKşAN : ………..(anlaşılamadı)
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet gönderdiği
şevket GüKşAN : Tamam baronun gönderdiği avukat, başka avukat yok mu, bizim bir avukatımız yok mu?
M.Fatih ALTINEL : 4 tane avukat var hocam 
şevket GüKşAN : Bize ait 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Yok bize ait olan değil bunlar
şevket GüKşAN : Baronun verdiği 4 avukat var
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet bunlar ilk görüşmede olanlar, yani soruşturmada bulunanlar
şevket GüKşAN : Tamam 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : İşte bu avukatla görüştüm ...... Sami diye birisi, adını soyadını unuttum şu anda 
şevket GüKşAN : Tamam 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Onun, bana bize dedikleri, ben dayım Adnan Ercan’ı tanıyor onla konuştu, o sırada ben de onun yanında 
şevket GüKşAN : Tamam
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Dedi ki hocam örgütten dolayı, suç örgütü kurmaktan 
şevket GüKşAN : Ne örgütü?
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Ya işte aramızda toplanmışız da örgüt kurma gibi cart curt bişeyler uydurmuş 
şevket GüKşAN : He tamam
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Ondan sonra dolandırıcılık para toplama 
şevket GüKşAN : Dolandırıcılık nerden giriyor.
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Para toplama varya 
şevket GüKşAN : Nerden para toplama oldu mu hiç ?
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Ya öyle olmayan işleri şey yapıyorular hocam bir buçuk seneden beri takip varmış. 
İstihbarahtın özel takibi varmış
şevket GüKşAN : Evet 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Kuran kursu izinsiz sonra sohbet izinsiz yapmalarından dolayı 
şevket GüKşAN : Evet 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Birkaç tane çarçup görüşmeler var küçük küçük şeyler 
şevket GüKşAN : şimdi bizim bir dakika biz biz gibi savunan bir avukatımız yok mu ? 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : şuanda avukatımız yok
şevket GüKşAN : Yok yanı 


*423855562 ID NUMARALI GüRüşMENİN İKİNCİ SAYFASIDIR.*


M.Fatih ALTINEL : Savci hakim ifadesini alıyor. Eğer ondan sonra bu avukatın dediğine göre bazı kişileri 
Ağır Ceza mahkemesine sevk edebilirmiş. Işte o zaman avukat 
şevket GüKşAN : Kardeş şimdi bu telefon numara mı kaydet gelişmeleri bana bildir. Gerekirse bir şeyler 
Yapabiliriz.
M.Fatih ALTINEL : İnşallah 
şevket GüKşAN : Tamam görüşürüz 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Dua edin hocam inşallah 
şevket GüKşAN : Fazla endişe yapılacak bir şey yok.
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Yok hocam inşallah 
şevket GüKşAN : Bak şimdi bunu bil hakim ve savcı her şeyi ifade edebilir olsa da öyle bir şey yok. 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet
şevket GüKşAN : Bir şeyin bundan çıkacağı yok. 
M.Fatih ALTINEL :inşallah hocam 
şevket GüKşAN :selamünaleyküm
M.Fatih ALTINEL :Aleykümselam






0 530 547 ** ** numaralı tele 36799314394 M. Fatih ALTINEL ( Mustafa Ertuğrul – Sercan 29.05.1988 doğumlu Erzincan /merkez nüfusuna kayıtlı Taşçı Mah. - -, ERZİNCAN) adına kayıtlıdır.


Bu tutanak 24.02.2009 tarihinde saat:14.00‘ da tanzim edilmiş ve tarafımızdan imzalanmıştır.
Jİ2400090001 Jİ2400090002 Jİ2400090003

UZUN VADEDE KAPATMA SüZ KONUSU OLMAZ


*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI*


Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 10.02.2009 Gün Ve 2009/116 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, Murat YILDIRIM adına kayıtlı, şevket GüKşAN adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 530 311 ** ** numaralı TELEKOM hattının 12 şUBAT 2009 – 12 MART 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.


Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 423896810 ID
Tarih, Saat Süre : 24.02.2009 / 13:52:46 / 00:02:46
Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 537 972 ** ** / 0 530 311 ** ** 

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi : İbrahim BOZKURT / Murat YILDIRIM (şevket GüKşAN)
Konuşma Dili : Türkçe
Konuşmanın İçeriği :


şevket GüKşAN : Efendim 
İbrahim BOZKURT : Selamün aleyküm
şevket GüKşAN : Aleyküm selam ve rahmetullah 
İbrahim BOZKURT : Hocam nasılsın?
şevket GüKşAN : Sağolasın teşekkür ederim sen nasılsın? 
İbrahim BOZKURT : Allah iyilik afiyet versin, bizlerde iyiyiz hamdolsun hocam, duyduk bir olay dedim sorayım bi hocama 
şevket GüKşAN : Biraz sıkıntı vardı Erzincan’da 
İbrahim BOZKURT : Evet
şevket GüKşAN : Erzurum, Erzincan’da 
İbrahim BOZKURT : Sizde de bayağı sıkıntı oldu hocam hıı
şevket GüKşAN : Sizde mi? 
İbrahim BOZKURT : Sizde diyorum yani Erzurum da 
şevket GüKşAN : Biz alışacağız artık yani, o işler bizim için normalleşti 
İbrahim BOZKURT : Hee
şevket GüKşAN : Normalleşince 
İbrahim BOZKURT : Erzincan
şevket GüKşAN : Erzincan, Kemah vesaire orada birkaç yerde merkezde ilçelerde biraz sıkıntı ama tabii bir iki günlük bir mesele değil yani biraz uzun vadeli bir olay 
İbrahim BOZKURT : Hıı 
şevket GüKşAN : Bunu tabi düşünürken çözümlerken de hani kısa dönem bir mesele değil yani uzun vadeli düşünmek lazım dolayısıyla yapılan faaliyet ve çalışmalarda diğer hizmetlerde bitirme olmaz, uzun vadede kapatma söz konusu olmaz 
İbrahim BOZKURT : Evet
şevket GüKşAN : üzerinde şey yapmak lazım düşünmek lazım işte oranın yöresel olarak ortam olarak gereksinim ne ise öyle hareket etmekte fayda var, bir haftalık kısa bir üç beş günlük şey yapılabilir 
İbrahim BOZKURT : Hııı şu an biz hani bu tarafa doğru mu geliyorlar diye yani bi dedik hani şimdi Erzurum, Erzincan yani bu tarafa doğru geliyorlar mı, gelmiyorlar mı tam bilmiyoruz da
şevket GüKşAN : Belli olmaz, olurda olmaz da 
İbrahim BOZKURT : Tedbir amaçlı 
şevket GüKşAN : Yok olur da olmaz da yani bilemiyorum, bizim telefonlar dinleniyor şu anda yani benim telefonumu dinliyorlar
İbrahim BOZKURT : Hee şey mi, herhalde şikayet değil mi? 
şevket GüKşAN : Nasıl?
İbrahim BOZKURT : şikayet mi olmuş yani 
şevket GüKşAN : Yani sadeye şikayet mikayet değil genel hatlı bir tahkikat yani bu Ergenekon mergenekon işleri herhalde de 
İbrahim BOZKURT : Nasal yapalım biliyor musunuz yaa 
şevket GüKşAN : Yani birkaç günlüğüne şey yapabilirsiniz 
İbrahim BOZKURT : Hıı 
şevket GüKşAN : Kısa vadeli böyle bir program var diye veyahut ta tamirat tadilat olacak diye beyan ederek
İbrahim BOZKURT : Hı hı




*423896810 ID NUMARALI GüRüşMENİN İKİNCİ SAYFASIDIR*
*.*VELİLERE üğRENCİLERE YANSITMAYIN TADİLAT VAR DEYİN



şevket GüKşAN : Genel bir kış badana boya diyeyim temizlik yapılacak diyeyim, yani velilere ve öğrencilere yansıtmayın, yani ben bunu diyorum, çünkü onun eksi yansımaları çok oluyor 
İbrahim BOZKURT : Hıı o şekilde yansıtmayalım, tamam anladım 
şevket GüKşAN : Tamam yansıtmayın bile yani 
İbrahim BOZKURT : Başka bir bahaneyle
şevket GüKşAN : Tamirat tadilat olur, başka bir şey olur tabii 
İbrahim BOZKURT : Hıı
şevket GüKşAN : Yani üç beş günlük böyle şey yapalım daha sonrasında da zaten dernek vardı 
İbrahim BOZKURT : Hı hı vardı 
şevket GüKşAN : Vardı yani dernek statüsünde belli başlı birtakım çalışmalar düşünülebilir yani 
İbrahim BOZKURT : Hıı tamam 
şevket GüKşAN : Tamam 
İbrahim BOZKURT : Tamam hocam
şevket GüKşAN : Peki görüşürüz inşallah Allaha emanet olun 
İbrahim BOZKURT : Sağolun
şevket GüKşAN : Selamün aleyküm 
İbrahim BOZKURT : Aleyküm selam hocam






0 537 972 ** ** telefon İbrahim BOZKURT ( Hasan-Kiraz oğlu, 1980 Sorgun doğumlu, Yozgat-Sorgun nüfusuna kayıtlı, Araplı köyü Sorgun/YOZGAT) adresine kayıtlıdır.


Bu tutanak 24.02.2009 tarihinde saat:15:00‘ da tanzim edilmiş ve tarafımızdan imzalanmıştır.
Jİ2400090001 Jİ2400090002 Jİ2400090003



*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI*


Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 10.02.2009 Gün Ve 2009/116 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, Murat YILDIRIM adına kayıtlı, şevket GüKşAN adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 530 311 ** ** TELEKOM hattının 12 şUBAT 2009 – 12 MART 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.


Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 423929816 ID
Tarih, Saat Süre : 24.02.2009 / 14:31:32/ 00:01:19
Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 539 840 ** ** / 0 530 311** ** 

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi : Muhammed Fatih ALTINEL / MURAT YILDIRIM
( şevket GüKşAN )
Konuşma Dili : Türkçe
Konuşmanın İçeriği :




şevket GüKşAN : Efendim Fatih 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Selamünaleyküm 
şevket GüKşAN : Aleykümselam 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Hocam ben şükrü ağabeyi aradım, dedim ki şevket hoca böyle böyle dedi. Alo 
şevket GüKşAN : Dinliyorum.
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Oda hocam il başkanını aramış Abdurrahman KELEş’i 
şevket GüKşAN : Evet 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Oda demiş ki şuan ki avukatlar tamam hepsi yani onlar savunuyorlar şey yapıyorlar.
şuanda başka avukata ihtiyaç yok.
şevket GüKşAN : Yani avukata ihtiyaç yok mu diyor?
M.Fatih ALTINEL :Yok şimdi avukatlar şuanda yanında olan avukatlar şey yapıyorlarmış yanı onlar iyidirler 
Yanı, öyle dedi, Tamam hocam
şevket GüKşAN : Anladım.şuan sonuç ne oldu , son durum ne ?
M.Fatih ALTINEL : şuan hala devam ediyor soruşturma 
şevket GüKşAN : üıkan ,Mahkemeye giden vesaire olan almadı mı ? 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : şuan şükrü abi de orda hocam 
şevket GüKşAN : şükrü abi içerye girdi mi hocam ?
M.Fatih ALTINEL : şükrü abi içeriye girdi ama onlarla görüşemiyor,kapının orda bekliyor. Yanı binada biz 
Dişardayız içeri almıyorlar 
şevket GüKşAN : şuanda mahkemenin olduğu binadalar mı ?
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet 
şevket GüKşAN : Hi 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Tamam mi hocam 
şevket GüKşAN : Bir gelişme olursa beni ara tamam mı?
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Tamam hocam 






0 539 840 ** ** telefon Muhammed Fatih ALTINEL ( Mustafa Ertuğrul –Sercan oğlu 1988 doğumlu Erzincan doğumlu Erzincan –merkez nüfusuna kayıtlı Yavuzselim Mah.Bulut 3 Sit.G Blok 5 24000 ERZİNCAN) adına kayıtlıdır.


Bu tutanak 24.02.2009 tarihinde saat:15.30‘ da tanzim edilmiş ve tarafımızdan imzalanmıştır.
Jİ2400090001 Jİ2400090002 Jİ2400090003




...

----------


## bozok

(DEVAMI...)

İFADELER DüZGüNSE BİR PROBLEM OLMAYACAK

*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI*


Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 10.02.2009 Gün Ve 2009/116 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, Murat YILDIRIM adına kayıtlı, şevket GüKşAN adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 530 311 ** ** numaralı TELEKOM hattının 12 şUBAT 2009 – 12 MART 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.


Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 424177232 ID
Tarih, Saat Süre : 24.02.2009 / 19:13:00 / 00:05:12
Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 539 840 ** ** / 0 530 311** ** 

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi : Muhammed Fatih ALTINEL / MURAT YILDIRIM
( şevket GüKşAN )
Konuşma Dili : Türkçe
Konuşmanın İçeriği :


şevket GüKşAN : Efendim
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Selamün Aleyküm hocam
şevket GüKşAN : Aleyküm selam, şimdi bir başka bir yola uygun değiliz, şimdi ben size şey………söyleyin bakalım oradan, ne oldu şu an ………nasıl yaklaşıyorlar, ne diyorlar, nedir ne belli değildir 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Hocam şu anda bir problem vardı ya size söyleyecektim, onu elhamdülillah bir şekilde şey yaptılar, şey yaptılar
şevket GüKşAN : Evet
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Rahatlardık o işinde
şevket GüKşAN : Nedir problem?
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Bu küçük şeyler var yaa, hocam zaten bu bi tane arkadaşımızın bi tanesi girdi, bayan bi arkadaşımızın
şevket GüKşAN : Nereye girdi?
M.Fatih ALTINEL : İçeri girdi, yani problem bu değildi de 
şevket GüKşAN : Hee
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Girmiş, demişler ki sen şeyle konuştun Adem SAYAR la 
şevket GüKşAN : Hee
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Yok demiş yani konuşma, doküman möküman uydurmuşlar, o da demiş yok böyle bir şey yani olmayan şeyi inkar etmiş ani giriş yapmış
şevket GüKşAN : Hee
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Bir şey yapmamışlar serbest bıraktılar o bayanı yani çağırdılar sadece
şevket GüKşAN : Tamam
M.Fatih ALTINEL : İşte bu hani biz çocuklara parti veriyoruz ya şey olarak
şevket GüKşAN : Evet
M.Fatih ALTINEL : İşte o biraz şey olur diye, onda da şey yaptılar İsa hoca gil yani partiler martileri herhangi bir şeyi ayarladık onları da şey yaptık
şevket GüKşAN : Tamam
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Bu bi tanesi tam olarak bu kesin değil de, bi tanesi içeriden geldi, adam dedi ki; bi daha bu baskın maskın olayları olabilirmiş 
şevket GüKşAN : Evet
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Herhangi bir şey duymuşlar ama bunun ne kadar doğru olduğunu bilmiyorum 
şevket GüKşAN : Yaa temkinli olmasak şimdi neticede yani gayrimeşru biz bir iş yapmıyoruz yani vatana millete hainlik yapmıyoruz, örgüt değiliz bi şey değiliz yani bunlar
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Bu örgüt diye suçluyor iftira gereksiz
şevket GüKşAN : Evet
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Gereksiz yere şey yapıyor
şevket GüKşAN : şimdi şu anda durumlar arkadaşların durumu ne 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Hocam görenler iyi diyorlar
şevket GüKşAN : İçerideler mi onlar
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Bi bi bi sana dediğim avukat var ya hocam
şevket GüKşAN : Evet
M.Fatih ALTINEL : O şey yapıyormuş, şu anda eğer diyo şu anda ki pozisyona göre verdikleri şeyler ifadeler yanlış bir şey yoksa düzgünse hiçbir problem olmayacak.





*424177232 ID NUMARALI GüRüşMENİN İKİNCİ SAYFASIDIR.*RABBİM MüCADELE EDECEğİZ İNşALLAH



şevket GüKşAN : Evet
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Eğer bundan sonra ki şeyi yani şey olarak yanlış bir şey vermişseler o biraz zor zorlaşıyormuş
şevket GüKşAN : Yok şu anda yanlış söylenen bir şey yok yani bizim zaten ne olduğumuz belli 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet
şevket GüKşAN : Devlet sonuçta biliyor bilmiyor değil yani burada savcı kalkıp yeni bir dünya kurmaya kalkıyor olsa bile ondan bir şey çıkacak değiliz yani
M.Fatih ALTINEL : İşte zorluyor hocam, örgüt mörgüt bir şeyler saçmalıyor işte 
şevket GüKşAN : Anladım, o kendi o öyle bakabilir ama neticede en kötü ihtimal şudur yani, işi biraz iki gün üç gün uzar akabinde biter, neden
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet 
şevket GüKşAN : üünkü gerçekler ortaya çıkacak daa
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet hocam
şevket GüKşAN : Yani bizim elimizde kalemden başka bir şey bulamazlar, tamam 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet hocam, hocam şu an da 
şevket GüKşAN : Hee?
M.Fatih ALTINEL : (4) kişi herhalde (4) kişi den sonra tahminim herhalde (12) de geri şey yapalarmış hocam bu bu akşam
şevket GüKşAN : şimdi kadından kimse var mı, kadın orada
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Yok hocam kadından hiç kimse yok
şevket GüKşAN : Hiçbir kadın yok tamam
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet
şevket GüKşAN : Diğer arkadaşlarda gece yarısına kadar çıkarlar diyorsun yani
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet inşallah hocam
şevket GüKşAN : E inşallah dua ediyoruz yani Allahın izniyle şunu biran önce soğuk kanlı olun
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet
şevket GüKşAN : O gelecek olan, haberler verdiler, öyle oldu, süt buldu süt oldu, bu ayaklar hep boş şeyler 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet hocam
şevket GüKşAN : üünkü yani dediğim gibi yani bizde bulsa bulsa kalem kağıt bulurlar başka bir halt bulamazlar yani 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet hocam
şevket GüKşAN : Yani benim şu an telefonum dinleniyor dinlense ne olur ki, yani dinlense ne olur yani, senin doğduğun günden bu güne ……şey yapsalar bile bir tane hainlik bulamazlar o zaman, ha neticede boş şeylerle uğraşıyorlar, şu anda onlar kendilerini tatmin ediyor, netice sabredeceğiz başka bir şey yok 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet hocam
şevket GüKşAN : Tamam, rabbim mücadele edeceğiz inşallah
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet
şevket GüKşAN : Yani 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Hocam bazıları 
şevket GüKşAN : Problem dediğin şey nedir, bir daha onu söyler misin? Ben tam anlayamadın onu 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Bu çocuklar var ya hocam
şevket GüKşAN : Küçükler tamam, küçük çocuklar 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Onlara parti düzenliyoruz ya
şevket GüKşAN : Parti düzenliyoruz doğru
M.Fatih ALTINEL : İşte bunları ailelerini teker teker çağırıyorlarmış
şevket GüKşAN : Evet 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : İşte ailelerine bildirildi 
şevket GüKşAN : Sorun değil yani zaten bildirse bildirmese vaka o yani, evet 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet
şevket GüKşAN : He ondan sıkıntı olabileceğini avukat mı söyledi?
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Ya şey yapmadık, işte bi problem yok orada bi problem yok yani 
şevket GüKşAN : Hiçbir boyutunda sorun yok iyi olur inşallah
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet inşallah
şevket GüKşAN : Başka bir durum yok
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Ben size onu soracaktım yani herhangi bir çocuklardan dolayı





*424177232 ID NUMARALI GüRüşMENİN üüüNCü SAYFASIDIR.* 

KAPATIN TELEFONLARIN HEPSİNİ

şevket GüKşAN : Yok yok yok yok bakın bu işin en kötü ihtimalini söyleyeyim, izinsiz eğitim kurumu açmaktan dava açarlar tamam mı?
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet hocam
şevket GüKşAN : Bu izinsiz eğitim kurumu açmaktan dava açsalar bile ki öyle bir şey olmaz, var sayalım ki oldu 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet
şevket GüKşAN : Bunun cezası netice de bir yıldır tamam mı kardeş?
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet hocam
şevket GüKşAN : İlk sefer olması hasebiyle de ihtiyar ederler biraz para cezası keserler olur biter başka bir şey olacağı yok yani 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet hocam
şevket GüKşAN : Yaa dedim ya yani hoş biz burada terörist değiliz 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet hocam
şevket GüKşAN : Elimizde kaleş silah yok kalem var elimizde yani
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet hocam
şevket GüKşAN : Tamam soğuk kanlı olun, rabbim yenecek inşallah
M.Fatih ALTINEL : İnşallah hocam
şevket GüKşAN : Tamam mı, hadi bir gelişme olursa tekrar dönersin
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet
şevket GüKşAN : Birde arkadaşlara söyleyin, bunlar şu an lanet ettim bu teknolojiye, teknoloji meknoloji kimse kullanmasın kapatın telefonları hepsini 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Tamam hocam inşallah
şevket GüKşAN : Kimin kiminle ne işi varsa yüz yüze yürütsün yaa
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Tamam hocam
şevket GüKşAN : Tamam mı, hadi Allaha emanet ol, dediğim gibi bir gelişme olursa bana haber verin inşallah 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Tamam hocam inşallah
şevket GüKşAN : Hadi selamün aleyküm
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Dua edin hocam






0 539 840 ** ** numaralı telefon Muhammed Fatih ALTINEL ( Mustafa Ertuğrul –Sercan oğlu 1988 doğumlu Erzincan doğumlu Erzincan –merkez nüfusuna kayıtlı Yavuzselim Mah.Bulut 3 Sit.G Blok 5 24000 ERZİNCAN) adına kayıtlıdır.


Bu tutanak 24.02.2009 tarihinde saat:22.00‘ da tanzim edilmiş ve tarafımızdan imzalanmıştır.
Jİ2400090001 Jİ2400090002 Jİ2400090003



NE BULMUş Kİ şEREFSİZ üOCUğU

*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI*


Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 10.02.2009 Gün Ve 2009/116 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, Murat YILDIRIM adına kayıtlı, şevket GüKşAN adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 530 311 ** ** numaralı TELEKOM hattının 12 şUBAT 2009 – 12 MART 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.


Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 424414987 ID
Tarih, Saat Süre : 25.02.2009 / 08:27:06 / 00:02:54
Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 539 840 ** ** / 0 530 311** **

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi : Muhammed Fatih ALTINEL / MURAT YILDIRIM
( şevket GüKşAN )
Konuşma Dili : Türkçe
Konuşmanın İçeriği :




şevket GüKşAN : Efendim Fatih
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Selamün aleyküm
şevket GüKşAN : Aleyküm selam
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Hocam dün sabahta aramıştım da cevap vermediniz
şevket GüKşAN : Evet 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Hocam tutuklandılar
şevket GüKşAN : Kimler?
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Hoca efendi, (9) kişi hocam 
şevket GüKşAN : (9) kişi
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet
şevket GüKşAN : …….cezaevine kondular hee?
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Evet hocam şuan cezaevine gittiler
şevket GüKşAN : Allah Allah 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Hocam bu şey diyor örgüt diye şey yapıyor diyor, ve şey avukat avukatın demesine göre bu örgütlenmeden dolayı yani örgüt diye şey yapmış savcı 
şevket GüKşAN : Ne bulmuş ki, bu şerefsiz çocuğu
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Hocam herhalde tam olarak şey Bahadır hocanın evinde para bulmuş
şevket GüKşAN : Hıı
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Biraz ona dayanıyormuş, böyle büyük bir miktar (50) milyar gibi bi para bulmuş
şevket GüKşAN : Haa
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Birde Adem hocanın evinde para bulmuş, işte hocam bu kaçakçılık bilmem ne şu cart curt epey bir yolsuzluk molsuzluk diye suçlamalarda bulunmuş
şevket GüKşAN : ……………nerede ne o çıkartmış yani
M.Fatih ALTINEL : İşte hocam epey bir bişeyler şey yapmış işte de bu dosyayı hocam gizli tutuyorlarmış, avukat dedi
şevket GüKşAN : Hee
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Dosyayı şu an açıklamıyorlarmış daha büyük çaplı bir operasyon yapabilirler diyor şey
şevket GüKşAN : Anladım
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Yani diyor ki, bunu diyo uğraşaçak diyo, şey diyo, yani bunun üstü müstü alt taraf öyle saçma saçma şeyler yapacak diyo, ne yapmaya şey yapacak bilmiyoruz da 
şevket GüKşAN : şimdi iyi olur inşallah, dur bakalım ne çıkacak yaa
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Bir şey diyor musun hocam
şevket GüKşAN : Yok Fatihim görüşürüz inşallah
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Hocam siz neredesiniz, şeyde misiniz?
şevket GüKşAN : İstanbul dayım ben şu anda da 
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Kaç gün daha oradasınız?
şevket GüKşAN : Döneceğim inşallah bakayım hele bi yaa
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Tamam hocam
şevket GüKşAN : Tamam hadi selamün aleyküm
M.Fatih ALTINEL : ……….buluşalım mı yoksa hocam
şevket GüKşAN : Nasıl?
M.Fatih ALTINEL : şey yapalım mı görüşür müyüz yoksa 





*424414987 ID NUMARALI GüRüşMENİN İKİNCİ SAYFASIDIR.* 



şevket GüKşAN : Görüşürüz tabi canım bakalım ne yapacağımıza karar vereceğiz
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Hocam ben daha şey kullanmıyorum, kartları da şey yapıyorum
şevket GüKşAN : Ben du.. bekle arada bir şey yaparsın, ben görüşeceğiz seninle sonra
M.Fatih ALTINEL : Tamam hocam inşallah
şevket GüKşAN : Selamün aleyküm
0 539 840 ** ** numaralı telefon Muhammed Fatih ALTINEL ( Mustafa Ertuğrul –Sercan oğlu 1988 doğumlu Erzincan doğumlu Erzincan –merkez nüfusuna kayıtlı Yavuzselim Mah.Bulut 3 Sit.G Blok 5 24000 ERZİNCAN) adına kayıtlıdır.


Bu tutanak 24.02.2009 tarihinde saat:10.30‘ da tanzim edilmiş ve tarafımızdan imzalanmıştır.


Jİ2400090001 Jİ2400090002 Jİ2400090003



SIKINTI NORMAL DüZEYDE


İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI
Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 10.02.2009 Gün Ve 2009/116 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, Murat YILDIRIM adına kayıtlı, şevket GüKşAN adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 530 311 ** ** numaralı TELEKOM hattının 12 şUBAT 2009 – 12 MART 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.


Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 429481988 ID
Tarih, Saat Süre : 04/03/2009 / 13:04:03/ 00:01:55
Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 532 552 ** ** / 0 530 311 ** ** 

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi : şevket Süreyya OKANOğLU / Murat YILDIRIM
( şevket GüKşAN )
Konuşma Dili : Türkçe
Konuşmanın İçeriği :


şevket GüKşAN : Efendim abi 
şevket Süreyya OKANOğLU : Seleymünaleyküm
şevket GüKşAN : Aleykümselam abi 
şevket Süreyya OKANOğLU : Abi nasılsın iyi misin
şevket GüKşAN : Sağolasın sen nasılsın 
şevket Süreyya OKANOğLU : Allah razı olsun teşekkür ederim arkadaşlarla görüşüyoruz da sizin 
Alt komşun sıkıntıları varmış diye duyuyoruz. bizde biliyorum ama
üok fazla bir sıkıntı yok gibi 
şevket GüKşAN : Yok yok 
şevket Süreyya OKANOğLU : şeyin konumu nasıl var mı sıkıntı ?
şevket GüKşAN : Bildiğiniz gibi 
şevket Süreyya OKANOğLU : Ha 
şevket GüKşAN : Duyduğunuz gibi doğrudur. Sıkıntı normal düzeyde değil yanı,
şevket Süreyya OKANOğLU : Anladım.
şevket GüKşAN : Fatih beyin rahatsızlığı 
şevket Süreyya OKANOğLU : Kimin 
şevket GüKşAN : Fatih beyin değil de bahadır arkadaşımızın var Bahadır ile çalıştırdıkları 
Arkadaşlar var
şevket Süreyya OKANOğLU : Onlar şimdi meşguliyet içerisindeler mi yanı 
şevket GüKşAN : Fatih bey meşguliyetin içerisin de diğerleri değil diğerleri şuan 
(… anlaşılmadı) 
şevket Süreyya OKANOğLU : Bahadır da dahil buna 
şevket GüKşAN : Dahil ona evet 
şevket Süreyya OKANOğLU : Allah Allah Kuyuda he mi ?
şevket GüKşAN : Sizin oralarda var mı bir şey ?
şevket Süreyya OKANOğLU : Yani burada yokta şuan bir şey yok. Aynı anda bunu dışarı da duyduk 
Aydın tarafında da aynı şey olmuş diye aydında olduğunu da bilmiyoruz.
şevket GüKşAN : Var mı orda öyle bir şey
şevket Süreyya OKANOğLU : Benim bildiğim yok 
şevket GüKşAN : İyi olun inşallah
şevket Süreyya OKANOğLU : Aman aman 
şevket GüKşAN : Tamam 
şevket Süreyya OKANOğLU : Allah yardımcınız olsun 
şevket GüKşAN : Bir şey diyor musun 
şevket Süreyya OKANOğLU : Selam söyleyin
şevket GüKşAN : Selamünaleyküm
şevket Süreyya OKANOğLU : Aleykümselam


0 539 840 ** ** numaralı telefon şevket Süreyya OKANOğLU (Osman /Fatma oğlu 1969 doğumlu Ordu doğumlu Ordu / merkez nüfusuna kayıtlı Eski Cami Mah. Merdivenli Sok. No:12 K:2 D:2 Salihli, MANİSA) adına kayıtlıdır.


Bu tutanak 04.03.2009 tarihinde saat:14.00‘ da tanzim edilmiş ve tarafımızdan imzalanmıştır.




Jİ2400090001 Jİ2400090002 Jİ2400090003

*TüM ARKADAşLARI ALDILAR*



İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI 

Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 10.02.2009 Gün Ve 2009/116 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, Adem SAYAR adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 530 412 ** ** numaralı GSM hattının 11 şubat 2009 – 11 Mart 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.


Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 423364591ID 
Tarih, Saat Süre : 23/02/2009 17:39:24 00:01:12
Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 530 412 ** ** / 0 532 615 ** ** 

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi : Adem SAYAR / Sebahattin GüLDüKMEZ 
Konuşma Dili : Türkçe
Konuşma İçeriği :




Sebahattin GüLDüKMEZ :Efendim
Adem SAYAR :Selamün Aleyküm Sebahattin abi
Sebahattin GüLDüKMEZ :Aleyna aleyküm selam
Adem SAYAR :Abi bizi ifade için topladılar bizim kurstaki bütün görevli, sohbet eden arkadaşları İl Jandarmadayız, bizi sizden soracak olurlarsa sadece şu meyhane, kahvehane dolaşıyoruz ya onlardan bahsedersiniz.
Sebahattin GüLDüKMEZ :Allah Allah
Adem SAYAR :He he
Sebahattin GüLDüKMEZ :Ney dedin söyle bakalım bir daha 
Adem SAYAR :Sadece şu meyhane kahvehane dolanıyoruz millete, insanlara dini anlatıyoruz ya, zaten başka birşey yok yaptığımız işte oda bu çalışmalarımızdan sadece bahsedersiniz tamam
Sebahattin GüLDüKMEZ :Tamam eee bizi ne biliyolar 
Adem SAYAR :Yok sizi bilmiyolarda ben ihtiyaten herkesi arıyorum
Sebahattin GüLDüKMEZ :Tamam kimleri aldılar
Adem SAYAR :Bütün arkadaşlar burda
Sebahattin GüLDüKMEZ :Fadıl hoca 
Adem SAYAR :Hepsi burdalar hepsi 
Sebahattin GüLDüKMEZ :Fadıl hocada
Adem SAYAR :He he
Sebahattin GüLDüKMEZ :İl Jandarmada 
Adem SAYAR :İl Jandarmadayız he
Sebahattin GüLDüKMEZ :Sebahattin beyin haberi varmı 
Adem SAYAR :Var var haber verdik
Sebahattin GüLDüKMEZ :Tamam
Adem SAYAR :Tamam Sebahattin abi selamün aleyküm.




0 532 615 ** ** Sebahattin GüLDüKMEZ (Hatice –Cemalettin oğlu, 13.08.1970 Erzincan doğumlu, Erzincan Merkez nufusuna kayıtlı, Adres: Sebze Hali No: 40 , Erzincan) adına kayıtlıdır.


Bu tutanak 25.02.2008 tarihinde saat:16.00‘ da tanzim edilmiş ve tarafımızdan imzalanmıştır.
Jİ2400090001 Jİ2400090002 Jİ2400090003


MEDİNE VAKFI'NIN PARALARI NEREDEN GELİYOR

*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI*


Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 10.02.2009 Gün Ve 2009/116 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, Adem SAYAR adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 530 412 ** ** numaralı GSM hattıın 11 şubat 2009 – 11 Mart 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.


Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 423374714 ID 
Tarih, Saat Süre : 23/02/2009 17:50:53 00:01:22
Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 530 412 ** ** / 0 532 241** ** 

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi : Adem SAYAR (A.Bahadır ALTINEL)/ şükrü KüSEN
Konuşma Dili : Türkçe
Konuşma İçeriği :




şükrü KüSEN :Efendim
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Selam Aleyküm
şükrü KüSEN :Aleyküm selam hocam
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Varmı bir gelişme
şükrü KüSEN :Yok siz nerdesiniz, daha hala ordamısınız
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :He he
şükrü KüSEN :İfadeleri aldılarmı 
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :İfadelerine alanları gönderiyolar, bizi herhalde savcı alacakmış belki yarına kalabilir
şükrü KüSEN :Yarına kadar ordamı kalacaksınız
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Bilmiyom işte bir onkişi falan herhalde kalacak burda diğerlerini ifadelerini alıp gönderiyolar, tanık olanların
şükrü KüSEN :Hıı soru ne diyorlar hocam
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Medine vakfının paraları nerden geliyor
şükrü KüSEN :Nerden geliyo milletten topluyoruz
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Ondan sonra işte hocaların maaşını nerden veriyolar ondan sonra ne faaliyet yapıyosunuz
şükrü KüSEN :Senin vakıfla ne ilgin varki sen resmi diyanet imamı değilmisin
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :O ayrı benimki ayrı, öyle soruyolar
şükrü KüSEN :Eee, vakfın yetkisi zaten yok
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Ayrı meselede yani öbürlerine öyle soruyolar
şükrü KüSEN :üocuklyara ne soruyolar
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Kuran öğretiyolarmı, kuran kursumu, para veriyomusunuz
şükrü KüSEN :Siz ne dediniz
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Gerekeni söyledik
şükrü KüSEN :Ha iyi tamam, bu telefon numarası kimin
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Bu Adem'in
şükrü KüSEN :Ha bundan aradımmı konuşabilirmiyiz 
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :He konuşabiliriz 
şükrü KüSEN :Ha iyi tamam, dur ben arayım dur ben arayım.




0 532 241 ** ** şükrü KüSEN (Gülşah-Lütfi OğLU, 24.04.1961 Erzincan DOğUMLU, Erzincan Kemah nufusuna kayıtlı, Adres: Buğday Mey. 758.Sok. No:2 Erzincan adına kayıtlıdır.


Bu tutanak 25.02.2008 tarihinde saat:16.30‘ da tanzim edilmiş ve tarafımızdan imzalanmıştır.

Jİ2400090001 Jİ2400090002 Jİ2400090003

SOSYAL FAALİYET YAPIYORUZ DEDİK



İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI 

Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 10.02.2009 Gün Ve 2009/116 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, Adem SAYAR adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 530 412 ** ** numaralı GSM hattıın 11 şubat 2009 – 11 Mart 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.


Kayıt Sıra No : ( ) 423376531 ID 
Tarih, Saat Süre : 23/02/2009 17:52:20 00:02:18
Arayan veya Aranan Numara : 0 530 412 ** ** / 0 532 241 ** ** 

Arayan veya Aranan Kişi : Adem SAYAR (A.Bahadır ALTINEL)/ şükrü KüSEN
Konuşma Dili : Türkçe
Konuşma İçeriği :




şükrü KüSEN :Kuran öğreniyomusunuz
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :O zaman şey isterler efendim
şükrü KüSEN :Hee ben Avukatla, diğer telefon avukatta hocam söyleki ben söyleyeyim ona 
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :He
şükrü KüSEN :Ben ona söylüyodum şimdi, he kuran öğretiyorlarmı demişler, ne demişler 
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Yok Sosyal faaliyet yapıyoruz belki, çocuklar açıköğretime dışardan şey yapıyolar, küçük çocuklar için işte ya günü gibi veya buna benzer oyun oynatma gibi öyle yapıyoruz dedik
şükrü KüSEN :Hı hı tamam iyi
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :İfadeler böyle
şükrü KüSEN :Sizin şimdi başsavcımı alacakmış
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Başsavcı dediler artık bilemiyorum başsavcımı başka savcımı
şükrü KüSEN :Eee askeriyede savcımı alıyo ifadeleri Lokman
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Onu bilmiyorum
şükrü KüSEN :Jandarmada savcımı alıyo ifadeyi
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Bizimkileri, bize dedilerki sizinkileri savcı alacak 
şükrü KüSEN :Ha sizinkileri siz özelsiniz
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Yani o faal grupmuş biz beş altı kişi 
şükrü KüSEN :Siz ne grubu 
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Faal faal
şükrü KüSEN :Faal grubu savcı alacakmış onlar diğerlerini 
A.Bahadır ALTINEL Diğerlerini alıp gönderiyolar
şükrü KüSEN :Ha onları alıp gönderiyolar faal gurubuda savcı alacakmış
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Hah öyleymiş
şükrü KüSEN :Senin peki resmiyette bişeyin yokki orda 
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Ya bişey yok olmasın evimi aradılar ya
şükrü KüSEN :Telefon kayıtlarında çıkmıştır o ha
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Yani evimi aradılar resmiyeti olsun olmasın yani
şükrü KüSEN :Senin evini niye arıyorlar 
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Ee herkesin evini aradılar 
şükrü KüSEN :Allah Allah, herkes ordamı şimdi
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Herkes bunda he
şükrü KüSEN :Allah Allah
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Hiç kimse kalmadı bizden bütün medine vakfı burda, iki rekatta namaz kıldık
şükrü KüSEN :İyi elhamdulullah ne güzel ya
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Hee
şükrü KüSEN :Onlarada imamlık yapaydın hocam, bizi alıyolarmı dışardan gelekmi 
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Israr ederseniz alırlar
şükrü KüSEN :Allah Allah
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Hee
şükrü KüSEN :Ziyarete alıyolarmı
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Ziyareti bilmiyorumda ısrar ederseniz, gelsene sen basınsın gelsene deki kameraya alacam böyle baskın yapmışsınız de, televizyona çıkaracam deki
şükrü KüSEN :Valla yav, ya hocam epeydir kirlenmiştik ya paslarınız silinsin ya

*423376531 ID NUMARALI GüRüşMENİN İKİNCİ SAYFASIDIR.*


JANDARMA OLDUğU İüİN YAPACAK BİR şEY YOK




A.Bahadır ALTINEL :He olsun hadi 
şükrü KüSEN :Bunlar böyle oldumu iyi oluyo, hocam başka eee, herhaldeki başka yapacak birşey yok gibi çünkü Jandarma olduğu için öyle yani yapacak birşey yok
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Yok şu anda birşey yok yani ifadeyi alana kadar bekleyeceğiz
şükrü KüSEN :He Milletvekili'ni aradım ben, Eee dediki ber Vali'yi aradım dedi 
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Hıı
şükrü KüSEN :üyle yani 
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Tamam
şükrü KüSEN :Tamam ben bu Adem hocanınmı bu 
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :He he
şükrü KüSEN :Tamam ben bunu kaydedeyim 
A.Bahadır ALTINEL :Bundan ulaşabilirsin haydi selamaleyküm
şükrü KüSEN :Görüşürüz aleykümselam.




0 532 241 ** ** şükrü KüSEN (Gülşah-Lütfi OğLU, 24.04.1961 Erzincan DOğUMLU, Erzincan Kemah nufusuna kayıtlı, Adres: Buğday Mey. 758.Sok. No:2 Erzincan adına kayıtlıdır.
Bu tutanak 25.02.2008 tarihinde saat:16.30‘ da tanzim edilmiş ve tarafımızdan imzalanmıştır.
Jİ2400090001 Jİ2400090002 Jİ2400090003

...

----------


## bozok

*İşte Türkiye'yi karıştıran cemaat dosyası*



Türkiye dün kelimenin tam anlamıyla *“tarihi”* bir gün yaşadı. Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Osman şanal, bir savcı ve polis ekibi eşliğinde Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in adliyedeki makamına baskın düzenledi, çalışma odası ve evinde arama yaptırdı, çok sayıda dokümana el koydu. Aramaların ardından gözaltına alınan Cihaner,* “Ergenekon terör örgütü üyesi olmak, evrakta sahtecilik, tehdit ve iftira”* suçlamasıyla tutuklandı.


Peki Cihaner kim, Erzincan'da neler oluyor? Gazetecilik ve kamuoyunun haber alma hakkı açısından büyük bir önem taşıyan bu soruların doğru yanıtlarının hiçbir görüşe, angajmana ve ilişkiye feda edilmemesi gerekiyor.


Bugüne nasıl gelindiğine ilişkin bir araştırmayı belgeler üzerinden yapan T24, 17 şubat 2010 tarihinde Erzincan operasyonuyla birlikte tarihe geçecek bir dosyanın yayımına başlıyor.


Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner (42) 1999'da şırnak'ın İdil ilçesinde *“JİTEM”* hakkında soruşturma açan ilk savcı olarak biliniyor. 

 


*'Maruf'lara dağıtılan maaşın kaynağı araştırıldı*


Erzincan'daki görevine Temmuz 2007'de başlayan Cihaner, kendi anlatımına göre, her ay valilikte düzenlenen güvenlik toplantısında emniyet görevlilerinin verdiği bilgiler üzerine harekete geçti. Faaliyetlerinde çocuklara yatılı ve gündüzlü dini eğitim verme üzerinde yoğunlaşan İsmailağa cemaatine bağlı Medine Vakfı hakkında soruşturma başlattı.


İstanbul'un Fatih ilçesinde üarşamba'daki varlığıyla bilinen İsmailağa cemaatinin başında Mahmut Ustaosmanoğlu bulunuyor.


Cihaner, “izleme kayıtlarına göre” Van, Kars, Gümüşhane Bayburt, Iğdır, üarşamba (İstanbul), Aşkale (Erzurum) Doğubeyazıt (Ağrı), Kelkit (Gümüşhane), Sarıkamış'ın da (Kars) aralarında yer aldığı birçok merkezde cemaate bağlı “maruf”lara (dinin uygun gördüğü kişiler) maaş bağladığı belirlenen Medine Vakfı'nın gelir kaynaklarını da araştırdı. Soruşturmada sorgulananan 26 kişinin 7'si tutuklandı.

 


*Başsavcı'nın odağına yerleştiği iki soruşturma*


Cihaner, Mahmut Ustaosmanoğlu ile *“Cübbeli Ahmat Hoca”*nın da aralarında bulunduğu 69 kişi için 16 kentte operasyona hazırlanırken Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Osman şanal devreye girdi. şanal, Cihaner'in takip ettiği *“örgüt”*ün *“silahlı”* olduğunu öne sürdü ve bu nedenle soruşturma görevinin *“özel yetkili savcı”* olarak kendisine ait olduğunu söyledi. Cihaner, örgütün silahlı olmadığını, kendisinin bu yönde bir bulguya ulaşmadığını açıkladı, ancak şanal'ın kesin tutumu ve olayı incelemeye alan Adalet Müfettişi'nin telkini üzerine dosyayı Erzurum Başsavcılığı'na gönderdi.


Bu aşamadan sonra tutuklu sanıklar serbest bırakılırken Adalet Bakanlığı, hakkında dava açtığı Cihaner hakkında 26 yıla kadar hapis cezası talep etti. Cihaner hakkındaki suçlamaların “adliye lojmanlarına kameriye yaptırarak imar kirliliğine neden olma”ya kadar uzanması dikkat çekti.


Fethullah Gülen, Süleymancılar ve Menzil grubuyla da ilgili olarak takibe geçen Cihaner, Adalet Bakanlığı'nca suçlanmasının ardından gelişen süreçte tehditler aldığını, hayatının tehlikede olduğunu açıkladı.


Gelinen noktada, Cihaner'in odağında yer aldığı iki soruşturma karşısında bulunuyoruz. Bir yanda* “bir ihbardan hareketle”* Cihaner'i hedef alan *“Ergenekon terör örgütü üyeliği”* soruşturması; diğer yanda ise Cihaner'in başlattığı ancak Erzurum Başsavcılığı'nın devraldığı cemaat soruşturması var.




*Cihaner'in cemaat iddianamesinde neler var?*




Erzincan Başsavcısı Cihaner'e Ergenekon'la ilgili olarak yöneltilen suçlamaların ayrıntı ve dayanaklarını henüz başlayan soruşturmanın bugünden sonraki aşamalarında öğrenebileceğiz.


Ancak Cihaner'in yaklaşık iki yıl yürüttüğü cemaat soruşturması sürecinde hazırladığını tahmin ettiğimiz iddianame ve / veya dosyaların içeriği konusunda hemen hemen hiçbir bilgiye sahip değiliz. 


Soruşturmayı *“silahlı örgüt”* olduğu iddiasıyla devralan Erzurum Başsavcılığı cemaat dosyasında bugüne kadar ne yaptı?* “Silahlı örgüt”*ten tutuklanan kimse var mı? Ve en önemli soru; Cihaner'in cemaat iddianamesi için hazırladığı dosyaların içinde neler var?


Erzincan'da neler olduğu konusunda kamuoyunu tatmin edecek açıklamaların, bu soruların yanıtlarını da kapsaması gerekiyor.


*Cemaat soruşturmasında dinlenen telefonları açıklıyoruz*


T24, jandarmanın da istihbaratıyla oluşturulan Erzincan Başsavcılığı dosyasında, söz konusu soruların bazılarına yanıt niteliği taşıyan önemli belgelere ulaştı. Cemaat soruşturması kapsamında yaklaşık iki yıldır *“mahkeme kararıyla”* dinlenen telefon konuşmalarının dökümlerini 17 şubat 2010'dan yayımlamaya başlıyoruz. Ancak hafta boyunca sürecek yayınımızda *“çocuk istismarı”*na girmeyen *“özel hayat”* bölümlerinin konu edilmeyeceğinin altını özenle çiziyoruz. 


Yayımladığımız dosyalarda, İsmailağa cemaatine ilişkin soruşturmayla ilgilenenlerin milletvekillerinden bürokratlara, medya patronlarından bakanlara ve cemaate yakın askerlere kadar uzanan zengin bir liste oluşturduğunu göreceksiniz.


Medine Vakfı'nın faaliyetlerinde kilit konumda bulunan Vuslat-Der Başkanı şevket Gökşan,* “Bizim elimizde kalemden başka bir şey bulamazlar. Elimizde Kaleş yok kalem var”* sözleriyle, *“silahlı örgüt”* iddiasına dayanarak soruşturmayı Erzincan'dan alan Erzurum Başsavcılığı'nın tezine cemaat kanadından ilk yanıtı vermiş oluyor.




*Baskınlar 'Badanacılar gelecek' şifresiyle haber verildi*


Telefon dökümlerinde, cemaat kuruluşlarına düzenlenecek baskınların *“Badanacılar gelecek”* şifresiyle nasıl önceden haber verildiğini, cemaatin çocuklara dini eğitim için nasıl faaliyet gösterdiğini, nasıl örgütlendiğini ve nasıl yardım topladığını göreceksiniz.




*“Askeriyeden dostumuz İsmailağa cemaatinin önde gelen hocaefendilerinin telefonlarını ve kendilerini takibe almışlar”* diyen cemaat mensuplarının *“Emniyet yapsa kolay, emniyete girip çıkarız, jandarmaya giremiyoruz”* sözleriyle paylaştıkları gözlemlerini okuyacaksınız. 


Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı ile çocuklardan sorumlu Devlet Bakanlığı'nın denetim farkının cemaatin örgütlenmedeki tercihini nasıl şekillendirdiğini de içeren telefon konuşmaları, bazı cemaat üyelerini gözaltına aldıran Erzincan Başsavcısı Cihaner'e yönelik* “Ne bulmuş ki şerefsiz çocuğu”* gibi ağır hakaret ifadeleri de içeriyor. 

 




*'Dinimle oynayanın canıyla oynarım'*




Konuşma kayıtlarında Medine Vakfı faaliyetlerinde en öne çıkan isim olan şevket Gökşan'ın “Benim dinimle oynayanın canıyla oynarım. Soyuyla, sopuyla ateşe veririm” sözleri de dikkat çekiyor.


“Baba beni okuldan al” sözleriyle adlandırılan kampanyaya yapılan çağrıyı da içeren, genel müdürlerden müsteşarlara ve daire başkanlarına uzanan ihale görüşmelerine de sahne olan telefon dinlemelerinin suç unsuru içerip içermediğine elbette yargı karar verecek. Bu vesileyle konuşmaların dökümünü içeren “iletişim tespit tutanakları”nın tamamının başında “Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesi'nin (…) sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, yapılan dinleme esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma / konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir” ifadesinin bulunduğunu belirtelim.

Türkiye'nin AKP iktidarı sonrasında da büyük bir hesaplaşmaya tanık olacağının kuvvetli işaretlerini taşıyan ve bazı kısımları Aydınlık dergisinde yayımlanan telefon dökümlerini dikkatle gözden geçirdikten sonra kamuoyuyla paylaşıyoruz. Gazeteciler için hiçbir inanç ve siyasi görüşün gazetecilikten değerli olamayacağına... Haberciliğin bağımsızlıktan daha büyük bir güçle yapılamayacağına inanarak...


*Doğan Akın / t24.com.tr / 17.2.2010
*

----------


## bozok

*BUNLAR NASIL MEDYA SİTESİ*



08.02.2010 

Akşam'dan Oray Eğin, Taraf gazetesi genel yayın yönetmen yardımcısı Yasemin üongar'ın eşi M. Chris Mason ile ilgili* "CIA Ajanı"* iddiasını ortaya attı.

Yazar Eğin, bugüne kadar hep söylenen bu iddiayı ilk kez belgelere dayandırdı...

Odatv bu habere yer verdi.

Bugüne kadar ilgili iddia konusunda hep suskun kalan Mr. Mason belgeler yayınlanınca hemen açıklama yaptı. *'CIA ajanı değilim"* dedi.

Eğin de Odatv de bu açıklamaya yer verdi.

Ayrıca...

Odatv burada kalmadı; nedense el çabuk marifetiyle ortadan kaldırılan Mr. Mason'un biyografisine ulaştı ve CIA iddiasını tekrarladı.

Ayrıca Mr. Mason'un ders verdiği Naval Postgraduate School'un ders müfredatını da yazarak, okulun normal bir okul olmadığını gözler önüne serdi.
*Yani Odatv habercilik yaparak bu önemli iddianın peşini bırakmadı.*
*
Bırakmayacak da...

*şimdi gelelim olayın bir diğer yönüne...

Taraf gazetesi genel yayın yönetmeni Ahmet Altan'ın kızı Sanem Altan, Vatan gazetesinde Yasemin üongar ile röportaj yaptı. İddiaları sordu.

üongar da yanıt verdi. CIA iddiasını o da reddetti.

Odatv bu röportajı da yayınladı.
 
şimdi gelelim sonuca...

Buraya kadar olanları Odatv okurları zaten biliyor.

Bilmedikleri şu...

*Bu tartışmalar sürerken bazı medya bu haberleri görmedi; sitelerinde yer vermedi.*
*
*Diyeceksiniz ki *"haber değeri"* görmemişlerdir!

Olabilir.

Peki konuya başından beri soğuk bakan medya siteleri dün ne yaptı?

üongar'ın Sanem Altan'a verdiği röportajı yayınladı.

*Peki niye?*
*
*Biz "niye" sorusunu kamuoyuna bırakıyoruz.

Artık bazı medya sitelerinin üzerindeki örtü kalkmalıdır.

Tıpkı CIA ajanlarının üzerindeki örtünün kalkacağı gibi...

Medya sitesi olmak sadece üç-beş emekçi muhabirin dedikodusunu yapmak değildir. Ya da ahbap çavuşlarının programlarının reklamını yapmak hiç değildir.

Mesele gazetecilik yapmaktır; haberci olmaktır.

Göz boyama dönemi bitti artık...

Herkes aklını başına alacak.

*Ya gazetecilikte ısrar edecekler.*
*
Ya da "pazarlamacı" kimlikleriyle birlikte yok olacaklar...*


*Odatv.com
*

----------


## bozok

*BİZİM HOCALARDA İşTE BU EKSİK*



08.02.2010 

Akşam yazarı Oray Eğin, *“Ben akademisyenin ‘paraşütçü madalyası’ alanını severim”* başlıklı bir yazı kaleme aldı.

İşte Eğin’in, Artık* ‘hayran olmadığı’* akademisyenleri ve nasıl bir akademisyen profili gerektiğini alaylı bir dille anlattığı o yazısı:

“Eyvah! Bu da mı başıma gelecekti... Yıllarca üniversitelerin *“yarı kutsal”* mekanlar olduğuna inandım. 

Bağımsız kalabilmiş, özgür düşüncenin sınırsız bir şekilde yeşerdiği ve dahası her türlü fikrin uçuşmasına izin verilen bir *“vaha”* olduğunu düşünürdüm...

Bu ortamı da bize sağlayanlar akademisyenlerdir... Sürekli araştıran, düşünen, üreten, yazan, öğretenler...

Böyle zannederdim...

Ama şimdi akademisyenlere olan inancım sarsılmaya başladı... Bir Toktamış Ateş yetmemeye başladı bana... Yazdıklarını üst üste koysanız bir adam boyunu aşacak Mete Tunçay ya da... Türkiye’nin en değerli anayasa hukukçusu Mümtaz Soysal’ı beğenmemeye başladım... Sevgili hocam Uğur Alacakaptan’ı da... Halil İnalcık ya İlter Turan’ı görünce* “Bunlar da akademisyen mi”* demeye başladım... Taner Timur’a inancım sarsılmaya başladı... *“Hocaların hocası”* Gülten Kazgan ya da... 

Hiçbirine artık hayran olamıyorum...

Bu isimlerin hepsi çok değerli olabilir... üok şey üretmiş, çok şey yazmış, çok kişiyi yetiştirmişlerdir illaki...

Ama hiçbirinin bir paraşütçü madalyası yok ki! Artık ben akademisyenleri buna göre değerlendirmeye başladım: Kim madalyalı kim değil... Kim Afganistan’da strateji çiziyor, kim okul binasında...

Bizimkiler *“akademisyen”* olarak Afganistan’da CIA’in kızıl hücrelerinde dolaşmıyor ki... Askerleri eğittikleri, savaş taktikleri ve ordu iletişimi üzerine ders vermişlikleri yok ki...

şöyle Zimbabve Ordusu’ndan bir paraşüt nişanı alsalardı mesela... Güney Amerika’da* “Barış Gücü”*nde görev alsalardı ya...

Ne bileyim donanma subayı, topçu subayı, ileri gözetleyici, deniz topçu ateşi subayı olarak orduya hizmet verselerdi... Sonra bir gün sıkılıp *“Ben dünyayı gezeyim”* diye Dışişleri Bakanlığı’na başvursalarmış keşke; seyahat acentasına değil Dışişleri’ne aman yanlış anlaşılmasın. Meğer Amerika’daki *“akademisyenler”* böyle yapıyormuş!

Yok ki bizdeki akademisyenlerin *Kore Savunma Madalyası* mesela... Ya da *Donanma Başarı Madalyası...* 

Nişansa nişan, madalyaysa madalya Amerika’da kendisine akademisyen diyende... 

Amerikalılar akademisyenin tanımını da değiştirmişler artık...

Bizim hocalar hala araştırsın, tartışsın, fikir üretsin, kitap yazsın, üniversitelere inanmaya devam etsin...

Yetmiyor maalesef... 

*Akademisyen dediğiniz nasıl paraşütle atladığından anlaşılıyor artık.*”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

üONGAR’IN Eşİ BALYOZCU üIKTI



08.02.2010 

Yasemin üongar’ın eşi Chris Mason’un CIA ajanlığı iddiası günlerdir tartışılıyor.

Mason’un görev aldığı okulda yayınlanan biyografisinde şu ifade dikkat çekiciydi:* “CIA’nin Paştun Kızıl Hücresi’nde görev almıştır.”
*
Bu ifadelerle Mason, CIA için çalşıtığını kabul ediyordu.

Peki, CIA’nın kızıl hücresi* (red cell)* için çalışan Mason’un görev aldığı bu hücre ne iş yapıyor?

Bunun ayrıntılarını David E. Kaplan’ın US News’e yazdığı *“The inside story of how a band of reformers tried--and failed--to change America's spy agencies”* başlıklı uzun çalışmasından öğrenmek mümkün.

Kaplan yazısında Red Cell’in 11 Eylül saldırıları sonrasında kurulduğunu anlatıyor. Buna göre 11 Eylül saldırıları ABD’nin alışılagelmiş güvenlik anlayışının çaresizliğini gösteriyordu. Uçakta yolculuk eden eylemcilerin yaptığı bu eylem CIA’nın akıl yoluyla acze itilebileceğini gösteriyordu. O güne kadar düşünmedikleri bu tür eylemlere hazırlıklı olabilmek için uçuk fikirler üreten bir hücre oluşturuldu. 

Bu hücre haftada iki kez toplanıyordu. Toplantılarında kırmızı çerçeveli raporlar hazırlayan yapı, raporlarında düşünce sınırlarını zorluyordu. Kaplan’ın *“sapıkça ve ürkütücü”* bulduğu senaryoların içinde İran’ın vurulması dahi vardı. 

İşte üongar’ın eşi Mason’un CV’sinde çalıştığını söylediği kızıl hücre böyle çalışıyordu. Ancak Genelkurmay’da üretilen felaket senaryolarını haber yapan Taraf Gazetesi ABD’nin uygulamaya koyduğu bu senaryoları göremedi.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*VAKİT'E SERVİS VEREN DüRT POLİS BELİRLENDİ*



08.02.2010 

Gazeteci Uğur Dündar’la ilgili 2. Ergenekon iddianamesinde yer alan bir mailde, Uğur Dündar’ın eşinin sık sık ve tek başına Brezilya’ya gittiği öne sürülmüştü.

Vakit Gazetesi de, Dündar’ın eşinin yurt dışına çıkış kayıtlarını yayınlamıştı.

İşin aslı sonra ortaya çıkmış; Yasemin Dündar’ın kız kardeşi ya da çocukları ve bakıcısı ile yurt dışına gittiği anlaşılmıştı.

Ancak Uğur Dündar ve CHP Konya milletvekili Atilla Kart olayın peşini bırakmadılar.

Ve başlatılan soruşturmada Polis Müfettişleri, kayıtları bilgisayardan sorgulayıp, Vakit Gazetesine veren 4 polise ulaştı.

Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin, olayla ilgili biri İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şubesinde komiser olmak üzere toplam dört polisin belirlendiğini ve haklarındaki soruşturmanın sürdüğünü bildirdi.

Ergin bu konuda TBMM’ye bir önerge veren ve soruşturma sonucunu soran, CHP Konya milletvekili Atilla Kart’a gönderdiği yazılı cevapta şöyle dedi:

_"İlgilinin eşinin yurt dışına çıkış ve ülkeye giriş bilgilerinin İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü görevlileri tarafından Vakit gazetesine verilmiş olabileceği ihtimali sebebiyle ‘Kamu görevlisinin görevinin verdiği yetkiyi kötüye kullanmak suretiyle özel hayatın gizliliğini ihlal’ suçundan dolayı, İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şubesinde görevli bir komiser, bir polis memuru ile İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğü’nde görevli iki polis memuru hakkında, soruşturma yürütülmektedir. Soruşturmayla ilgili, Bakırköy ve Trabzon Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı ile Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’ne yazılan yazılara henüz cevap gelmemiş olup, soruşturma devam etmektedir’’_

*
Odatv.com
*

----------


## bozok

*MAHKEME “51. DVD KIRIK” DEDİ; POLİS şAPKADAN “SAğLAM DVD” üIKARDI*



08.02.2010 

Polis, o DVD’yi üzel Kuvvetlerden emekli *Albay Levent Göktaş*’ın ofisinde bulduğunu ileri sürdü.

Göktaş, *“DVD benim değil”* diye halen ısrar ediyor.

DVD’ye sıra numarasına atfen *“51 numaralı DVD”* denildi.

Ergenekon klasörlerine bakılırsa da DVD içinde Başbakan’ın, bakanların, Yargıtay üyelerinin, üst düzey bürokratların, Genelkurmay Başkanı ve İkinci Başkan’ın ailelerinin özel hayatlarıyla ilgili belge, fotoğraf ve görüntü bulunuyor.

DVD’de* “Balyoz”* isimli dosyalara da rastlandı. Her ne kadar bu dosyalar 2002 ve 2004 yıllarına ait olsa da yandaş medya meseleyi Balyoz Darbe iddialarına bağladı.

Sonra bakın neler oldu…

****

Ergenekon Mahkemesi* (İstanbul 13 Ağır Ceza)* iki hafta önce bir ara karar verdi.

Mahkeme huzurunda emanet torbası açıldı ve *“en kritik delil” denilen DVD’nin kırık olduğu anlaşıldı.* Mahkeme davanın en önemli delillerinden birinin kırılmasında sorumluluğu bulunanlar hakkında Beşiktaş Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na suç duyurusunda bulundu.

Ara karar bizzat üye hakim *Sedat Sami Haşlıoğlu* tarafından açıklandı.

****

Levent Göktaş, DVD üzerinde parmak izi araması yapılmasını istemişti. Mahkeme talebi yerinde buldu ve *Silivri İlçe Emniyet Müdürlüğü Olay Yeri İnceleme Grup Amirliği* ekibi *10 Kasım 2009*’da DVD’yi inceledi.

Ekspertiz raporunda* “Materyal üzerinde gözle yapılan kontrolde gözle görülür biçimde tozlu olduğu, DVD üzerinde kısmi çatlak bulunduğu görülmüştür”* denildi.

Bunun üzerine mahkeme heyeti parmak izi incelemesinden vazgeçti. DVD içindeki verilerin kaybolup kaybolmadığının belirlenmesi için TüBİTAK ve İstanbul Teknik üniversitesi’nde inceleme yapılmasına karar verdi.

İddianame hazırlanana kadar poliste kalan, dava açıldıktan sonra adli emanete teslim edilen DVD’deki çatlağın ne zaman ve nasıl oluştuğu ise bilinmiyor.

****

Davanın avukatlarından Vural Ergül ise o dönem şöyle konuşmuştu:

_“Bu DVD Emniyet İstihbarat şube tarafından savcılara elden verildi. DVD’nin oluşturulma kayıtlarlarına bakmak istediğimde 3 kez ’iddianameye delildir, gizlidir’ diyerek vermediler. Bu DVD ilk bulunduğunda deforme edildiğine ilişkin bir rapor yoktu. Savcının raporunda da deformasyon ibaresi yok. DVD hakkındaki tartışmalar devam ederken bu DVD kırıldı. Sonuçta kabahat 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki yeni yetme memurlara kesilecek. Savcılarda kararttıkları delilden kendilerini kurtarmış olacaklar.”_ 

****

Ve gelelim bugüne…

Star gazetesinde bir haber yayınlandı:

*“Kırıldı – kayıp efsanesine son. 51 no’lu DVD adli emanette”*

İki satırdan oluşan başlık, haberi gayet güzel özetliyor. Haberin giriş paragrafı da aynen şöyle:

*“Ergenekon sanığı emekli Albay Levent Göktaş’ın ofisinde ele geçen 51 No’lu DVD’nin orijinali ve birkaç kopyası adli emanette duruyor. Mahkemenin istemesi halinde DVD yeniden gönderilebilir durumda.”*

Muhabir yerinde test etmiş anlaşılan. Diyor ki,* “istenirse DVD yeniden Mahkemeye gönderilebilir durumda.”*

İlginç değil mi?

Adli emanette DVD’nin orijinali de bulunuyormuş, kopyaları da.

Peki, Silivri İlçe Emniyet Müdürlüğü Olay Yeri İnceleme ekibi 10 Kasım 2009’da hangi DVD’yi inceledi ve *“Bu delil kullanılamaz”* dedi.

Olay yeri ekibi hayal mi gördü, delil mi karattı, mahkeme mi aldatıldı?

Belki de birileri 51 No’lu DVD yeniden basmıştır.

Ne dersiniz?


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BU YAPBOZUN PARüALARI NASIL ORTAYA üIKACAK*



08.02.2010 

Taraf gazetesi 2002’de bir *“Balyoz Darbe Planı”* yapıldığını ortaya attı, dönemin Birinci Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral *üetin Doğan* bunun o zaman yapılan bir plan semineri olduğunu açıkladı.

Bu olayla birlikte dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı *Hilmi üzkök* de tekrar bildiklerini açıklamaya zorlandı. Hatırlanacağı gibi, aynı dönemde yazıldığı öne sürülen “*üzden ürnek* günlükleriyle" ilgili olarak üzkök “var da diyemem, yok da diyemem” demiş, Ergenekon savcıları da ayağına giderek İzmir’de tanık ifadesine başvurmuşlardı.

Aynı dönemle ilgili bu yeni iddialar karşısında da üzkök önce sustu, sonra taksit taksit konuşmaya başladı; önce şamil Tayyar’a, sonra da Fikret Bila ve Murat Yetkin’e açıklamalar yaptı. Ancak Emekli Orgeneral Doğan bu açıklamaları tatmin edici bulmamıştı, iki somut sorusu vardı ve bunlara cevap istiyordu: 

*1-Siz o seminere temsilci gönderdiniz mi?* 

*2- Gönderdiyseniz o temsilci size o seminerde darbe planlandığını rapor etti mi?
* 
üzkök bu sorulara yanıt vermek yerine, topu Kara Kuvvetleri eski Komutanına atmış ve *“onun muhatabı Aytaç Yalman’dır”* demişti.

Hürriyet yazarı Fatih üekirge’nin bugünkü yazısında üzkök’ün neden Yalman’a gönderme yaptığının ipuçları vardı. Daha önce *“Ordunun Cumhuriyeti kollama görevinin eskidiğini”* yazan üekirge, bu kez balyoz tartışmasına üzkök’den önceki Genelkurmay Başkanı Kıvrıkoğlu’nu da dahil etti.

Anlaşılan o dönemin perde arkası deşildikçe, yapbozun üzkök tarafından verilmeyen başka taşları da yavaş yavaş ortaya çıkacak.


*Fatih üekirge’nin bugünkü yazısının “4 yıldızlı şifreler” başlıklı bölümü şöyleydi: 
*
"DARBE planladığı iddia edilen üetin Doğan, neden “Hilmi üzkök konuşsun” dedi?

Ve neden Hilmi üzkök, “Onun muhatabı Aytaç Yalman’dır” cevabını verdi? Hilmi üzkök dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı’dır. üetin Doğan 1’inci Ordu Komutanı. Aytaç Yalman ise Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı’dır. Peki Hilmi üzkök, Yalman’ı işaret ederek ne demek istemiştir? Gelin bu sorunun “4 yıldızlı şifreleri”ni o günlere gidip çözelim...

*Yıl 2002...*

Genelkurmay Başkanı Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu’nun görev süresi doluyor...

Son askeri şÃ»ra toplantısı yapılacak... 

Teamüle göre, Jandarma Komutanı Aytaç Yalman emekli olacak. Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Hilmi üzkök Genelkurmay Başkanı olacak...

2’nci Ordu Komutanı Edip Başer ise KKK’lığına getirilecek...

Hazırlıklar buna göre yapılıyor... Her şey tamam. 

Ama son dakika beklenmedik bir gelişme oluyor. Kıvrıkoğlu giderayak sürpriz bir karar alıyor.

Emekli olmayı bekleyen Jandarma Komutanı Aytaç Yalman’ı Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’na getiriyor..

Bu yüzden Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı olmayı bekleyen Edip Başer emekli ediliyor... Tam bir şok... Edip Başer öfkeli... Başer’in eşi Hülya Hanım, *“Basın araştırsın bakalım”* diyerek çok sert bir tepki veriyor. üzkök ise bu beklenmedik karara kırık, hatta kızgın... üünkü normalde Kıvrıkoğlu’nun yeni komutanın çalışma arkadaşlarını seçmesine izin vermesi gerekiyor. Ama Kıvrıkoğlu bunu yapmıyor. Ve sanıyorum üzkök’e de bir şey sormuyor...

Yani üzkök’e tam bir *“çalım”* atılıyor. Ve işte böylece gerilim başlıyor... Gerilim öylesine bir noktaya ulaşıyor ki; bir ara, Kıvrıkoğlu’nun, *“Elimden gelse onu (üzkök’ü) genelkurmay başkanı yapmazdım”* sözü kulislere düşüyor...

Elbette birçok şeyi bilmiyoruz. Ama o günlerde hissettiklerimiz, gözlemlerimiz, üzkök’ün sürekli olarak farklı bir komutanlık üslubu içinde olduğuydu... 

Hatta emekli ya da muvazzaf bazı komutanlarla arasında, neredeyse bir *“soğuk savaş”* yaşanıyordu. 

Hilmi üzkök belki de kendisini kuşatılmış hissediyordu. ürneğin üzkök Genelkurmay’ın internet sitesindeki biyografisine diğer komutanlardan farklı bir ibare koydurmuştu. O cümle şuydu: *“Anayasa’ya göre Başbakanlığa bağlıdır!”
*
O zaman tam anlamamıştık. Ama belli ki üzkök o cümleyle de bir mesaj vermek istemişti. Mesaj belki de bilgisi dışında geliştiğinden kuşkulandığı bazı olaylar içindi. Evet işte o günlerdeki *“askerin zirvedeki dekoru”* böyleydi...

şifrelerin çözümüne gelince;

Balyoz isimli darbe planı iddiasının ya da Ergenekon’un hukuki sürecinin ötesinde sanıyorum bir de o dönemdeki bu *“4 yıldızlı soğuk savaş”*ın şimdiki hesaplaşmasını da izliyoruz...

Anladığım kadarıyla Hilmi üzkök’ün sessizliğinin arkasında böyle bir hesabın faturası da var... üetin Doğan’a* “muhatabın Aytaç Yalman’dır”* derken sanki* “O zaman benimle mi yakındınız? Yalman’la çalıştınız”* der gibi bir ifade seziyorum. Tabii Yalman’a da mesaj var... Evet, 4 yıldızlı şifrelerin bendeki karşılığı bu...

şimdi bakıyorum da...

Garip bir suskunluk var o dönemin komutanları arasında..."


*Odatv.com
*

----------


## bozok

*İSMAİLAğA’DA SICAK SAVAş BAşLADI*



08.02.2010 

Bugün Taraf Gazetesi’ni açanlar İsmailağa Cemaati içerisinde Cüppeli Ahmet Hoca karşıtı yeni bir kampanyanın başladığını gördüler. Gazete bugün Saadettin Ustaosmanoğlu’nun ağzından Cüppeli Ahmet Hoca aleyhinde pek çok iddiayı dile getirdi.

*Neydi bu iddialar?*
Ustaosmanoğlu örtülü bir dille *Cüppeli’nin Ergenekoncu* olduğunu iddia ediyordu. Ustaosmanoğlu’na göre Cüppeli’nin CHP İstanbul İl Başkanı Gürsel Tekin ile ilişkileri vardı. Cüppeli Ahmet Hoca hakkında küçültücü pek çok iddiayı dile getiren Ustaosmanoğlu* “elimizde bilgiler var”* diyerek tehdit etti.

*Peki, nedir İsmailağa içerisindeki Cüppeli Ahmet Hoca kavgası?*


*Cüppeli neden gündemde*

Neden Cüppeli son günlerde kamuoyunun sıkça gündemine geliyor?

Daha geçtiğimiz günlerde *Bülent Arınç, CHP lideri Deniz Baykal’ın Cüppeli’ye* geçmiş olsun dileğinde bulunduğunu söyleyerek Cüppeli’nin adını yeniden gündeme getirmedi mi?

İsterseniz olaylara en başından bakalım…

İsmailağa cemaati Nakşi kökenli bir cemaat. Nakşiliğin yüzyıllara varan tarihi ve ekonomide, bürokraside, siyasette elinde tuttuğu güç düşünülürse cemaatin önemi anlaşılabilir.

*Cemaat içinde ayrılık*
*
Bugün İsmailağa Cemaati’nin lideri Mahmut Hoca olarak bilinen Mahmut Ustaosmanoğlu.* Mahmut Hoca, cemaatin tamamının liderliğini kabul ettiği bir isim. Ancak Mahmut Hoca’nın ardından cemaatin bir bütünlük arzettiği söylenemez.

Her ne kadar cemaatin pek çok kolu olsa da son yedi yılda *cemaat temel olarak ikiye bölündü.* AKP iktidarı cemaat içerisinde taraftarlarını ve karşıtlarını yarattı.

İşte Cüppeli Ahmet Hoca burada önem kazandı. Mahmut Hoca’nın ardından cemaatin en etkin ismi olarak bilinen Cüppeli Ahmet Hoca, Fethullah Gülen Hareketi’ne karşı tavır gösterdi. Cüppeli’nin kendisi çok defa havuzlu villası ya da lüks arabası nedeniyle eleştirilse de Cüppeli son dönemde İslami kesimde artan rantiyeci eğilimleri eleştirdi. *Gülen cemaatinin “dinlerarası diyalog” gibi çalışmalarına karşı çıktı. Bunu misyonerlik faaliyeti olarak tanımladı. Ergenekon operasyonu ile dini cemaatler hükümet ile yakınlaşırken Cüppeli böyle bir eğilim ile hareket etmedi. Gülen Cemaatinin İsmailağa içerisini fethetme stratejisinin önüne Cüppeli geçti. Cüppeli Ahmet Hoca tam tersine bir dönem yaptığı ordu hakkında ağır ithamları bu dönem tekrar etmedi.*

*Cüppeli aleyhinde kampanya
*İşte bu gelişmeler cemaat içerisinde bazı isimleri rahatsız etti. üzellikle Mahmut Hoca’nın yeğeni Saadettin Ustaosmanoğlu’nun başını çektiği *Furkan Dergisi* Cüppeli hakkında bir kampanya başlattı. ünce Cüppeli’nin sıkça televizyonlara çıkması eleştirildi. Cüppeli Ahmet Hoca üslubu nedeniyle* Furkan Dergisi tarafından Cem Yılmaz’a benzetildi.* Küçük yaşından itibaren cüppe giydiği için Cüppeli olarak anılan Ahmet Hoca’nın kimi İslami uygulamalarda yumuşak tavrı Furkan tarafından *Zekeriya Beyaz ile özdeşleştirilmesine neden oldu.* Katıldığı bir programda *Hazreti Muhammed hakkında söylenen “korkak”* ifadesini onayladığı dahi yazıldı. Cüppeli’nin çalışma odasına *Atatürk fotoğrafı* ve *Türk Bayrağı* astığı birileri tarafından basına sızdırıldı. *Dergi, Cüppeli’nin cemaatin yardım paralarını kişisel amaçlarla kullandığını da öne sürdü.* Kısacası Cüppeli Ahmet Hoca, İsmailağa içerisinden sistematik bir kampanya ile karalandı. Cemaat içerisinde *Saadettin Ustaosmanoğlu’nun başını çektiği bu kampanya, Gülen Cemaati’nin yayın organları tarafından da desteklendi. Saadettin Ustaosmanoğlu Ergenekon Davası’nda cemaatin bir bölümünün de desteğini alan isimler yargılanmasına rağmen sık sık operasyonu destekleyen açıklamalarda bulundu. Hatta Cüppeli’nin Ergenekon ile ilişkili olduğunu iddia etti.*

*Amaç ne
*Niyet Mahmut Hoca’nın ardından cemaatin liderliğinin en büyük adayı Cüppeli’yi cemaat içerisinde gözden düşürmekti. Mahmut Hoca’nın bu çatışmaları görerek sessiz kalmasına rağmen cemaat içerisinde yaşlı kesimin öncülük ettiği *“ğureba” Dergisi’nin Cüppeli’yi eleştirmesi kimi yerlerde bu amaçlara ulaşıldığının göstergesiydi.*
İşte cemaat içerisindeki kavga bu şekilde yaşandı. Hedef İsmailağa’nın hükümet ve Gülen Cemaati tarafından fethedilmesiydi. Bülent Arınç’ın Baykal ile Cüppeli görüşmesini basına açıklaması aynı stratejinin parçasıydı. *Gülen Cemaati’ne yakın Arınç, Baykal’ı seçmenine değil, Cüppeli’yi İsmailağa’ya şikayet ediyordu. Cüppeli’nin tasfiyesi için cemaate yol gösteriyordu. AKP’yi ve cemaati rahatsız eden noktalardan birini de geçtiğimiz günlerde Saadet Partisi lideri Numan Kurtulmuş açıkladı. Kurtulmuş, Cüppeli’nin Saadet Partisi’ni desteklediğini bu nedenle AKP tarafından tepki ile karşılandığını* Yeniçağ’dan Sebahattin ünkibar’a anlattı.


*Cemaatin fethi*

İşte tüm bu gelişmeler ışığında şunları söyleyebiliriz…

*Adı emniyet teşkilatında, yargıda, üniversitelerde, meslek odalarında, sermaye gruplarında, basında kadrolaşma ve ele geçirme ile anılan bir cemaat, bugün bir tarikatı da fethetmeye çalışıyor. Elbette bunu hükümetin ya da Zaman ya da Taraf gibi kafalarda soru işareti yaratan yayın organlarının ya da İsmailağa içerisinde ittifak kurduğu kimi isimlerin eliyle gerçekleştiriyor. Cemaat hızla Said-i Nursi’ye dayanan dini köklerinin yerine siyasal kimliğini ve bunun için oluşturduğu kurumlarını yerleştiriyor. Bu değişim İsmailağa gibi bir kurumu dahi cemaat tarafından fetih merkezi haline getiriyor.*
*
İsmailağa’da “dinlerarası diyalog” “ılımlı İslam” gibi anlayışlara karşı çıkan iki önemli ismin (Bayram Ali üztürk ve Hızır Ali Muratoğlu) öldürülmesi ise bu çatışma sırasında gerçekleşen ilginç tesadüfler olarak göze çarpıyor.*

İslam ve tarikatlar tarihi konusunda bilgisi olanlar Nur kökenli bir tarikatın Nakşi bir cemaati yönetemeyeceğini söyleyebilir.

Ancak şu soruyu sormayı unutmamak şartıyla: 

“Artık Gülen Cemaati içerisinde otantik bir figür haline gelen Said-i Nursi’nin adını hatırlayan kaldı mı?”


*Barış Terkoğlu
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*TARAF HAZİNEDEN TEşVİK ALDI*



08.02.2010 


Tarih *15 Ocak 2007…*

Alkım Basım Yayın Dağıtım Ticaret Ltd. şirketi Hazine’ye *“Bana teşvik verin”* diye başvuruyor ve başvuruda 15 Ocak 2007 tarihinde kabul ediliyor.

şirket, yeni yatırım için Hazine’de KDV teşviği alıyor. Yani KDV muafiyetinden faydalanıyor.

Yatırımın büyüklüğü *3 trilyon 653 milyar 543 milyon* (eski) Türk Lirası. Günümüzün parası ile yaklaşık* 4 milyon TL.*

Alkım ne için bu kadar para harcıyor?

Teşvik belgesi, yabancı para cinsinden talepte bulunulmadığını ortaya koyuyor. Yani ithalat ya da ihracat yapılmayacak.

Alkım’ın 85530 No’lu teşvik belgesinde yatırım kalemleri şöyle sıralanıyor:

*“120 KİşİLİK Okuma Bölümleri,
48 KİşİLİK Okuma Tiyatrosu,
72 KİşİLİK Seminer Salonu, Sergi Salonu
3 ADET üalışma Odası
5 ADET Aktivite Odası”*

****

Bu dev tesisin adresi *“Mühürdar Caddesi no.60 Kadıköy/İstanbul”.*

Teşvik alındıktan 10 ay sonra, 15 Kasım 2007 tarihinde Taraf Gazetesi kuruluyor.

Bir kısım medya vergi cezaları ile baskı altına alınırken, Taraf’ın kuruluşunda can suyunu Hazine veriyor.

Teşvik talebinde ilginç olan ise istihdam taahhüdünü büyüklüğü. Alkım “KDV teşviği verin ilave 100 kişi daha çalıştıracağım” diyor. Oysa zaman içinde pek çok insan gazeteden ayrıldı. Yeni yatırımda halen 100 kişi çalışıyor mu hakikaten merak ediyoruz.

*(Odatv’nin notu:* Arkasındaki siyasi destek bir yana, Taraf yandaş medyanın matbaasında basılıyor, dağıtımı da yine aynı şirketler yapıyor. üalık Grubu bir ara Alkım’dan yüz binlerce kitap kaynak transfer etmeyi düşünmüştü ama olmadı.) 
*
İşte olay yaratacak o belge:*

 

*Odatv.com
*

----------


## bozok

DENİZCİ ALBAY’I BAYKAL MI üLDüRDü?



09.02.2010 


Nereden bakarsanız bakın bu olay çok acıdır.

Arka yüzü ise iğrenç…

Odatv o *arka yüzü* ortaya koyuyor.

Yandaş medya *“Bir albay daha intihar etti”* diye yazdı.

Bazıları da* “Bir subay daha canına kıydı”* dedi.

Haberin altına da daha önce intihar eden subayların listesini koydular. Kendini öldürenlerin ortak özelliği ise bir şekilde isimlerinin *Ergenekon* davasında geçmiş, geçirilmiş olması.

****

İzmir’de görevli *Kıdemli Kurmay Albay Berk Erden* de dün beylik tabancasıyla intihar etti.

Albay Erden’in Ergenekon’la ne ilgisi vardı?

Biz bu sorunun cevabını *“birilerinin”* internete sürdüğü videodan öğrendik.

*Powerpoint sunu şeklinde hazırlanan video iğrenç.* (Odatv’de bu tür ifadeler kullanmıyoruz. Ama bu defa ne olur kusura bakmayın.)

Birazdan detayıyla aktaracağımız videonun *21 Ocak 2009* tarihinde yüklendiği anlaşılıyor. Bu tarih kesin doğru. Yükleyen kişinin bilgileri *“43 yaşında ve erkek”* olarak görünüyor. Video için ayrı bir hesap alınmış. Yüklemede Kanada’dan yapılmış. Ancak bu bilgiler gerçek olmayabilir.

****

Videoyu temel imla kurallarını bilmeyen birileri tarafından hazırlandığı belli oluyor. Yazıyla ifade edilen her bilgi için ayrı ve detay fotoğraflar kullanılıyor. Albay A. ü evli deniliyor ardından ekrana kişinin fotoğrafı geliyor. Bu evde buluştular deniliyor, evin fotoğrafı, sokak adı vb. bilgiler yayınlanıyor. Sunu kalp ve kelebek resimleriyle süsleniyor. Yazı karakterlerinde de abartılı ve süslü tipler tercih edilmiş.

Video içeriği aynen şöyle: (Odatv’nin notu: Rahat okunsun diye imla hatalarını düzelttik. Ayrıca kişisel hakları korumak için açık isim ve adres bilgilerini de kapattık.) 

Başlık: *Donanmada bir yasak aşk hikayesi* 

Erkek: Albay A. ü. – Evli
Kadın: ü. Erden / evli
Dz. Alb. A. ü.’nün Ankara’ya geldiğinde garsoniyer olarak kullandığı ev.
*şen… Apt. No: ** İlk… Mah. Ko… Ad… cad. şen… Apt. no: **/**
06 A… 1… *Albay Berk Erden adına kayıtlı (araç)*
A. ü.’nün yasak aşkı ü. Erden yaklaşık 3 saat kaldıktan sonra şen… Apt.
‘dan çıkar.

Güzel kadın mutlu bir şekilde evden ayrılır.

Kocası Albay Berk Erden, Albay A. ü’yü bilse ne derdi?

ü’nün karısı bu yasak aşkı nasıl karşılardı?

*Kocam öğrenirse Ergenekon ilişkilerini ortaya çıkarmakla tehdit ederim. Hatta sakladığı silahların yerini İzmit’teki çete arkadaşlarını bile söylerim diye düşündü.*
Rahatladı. Bir günde ikinci kez…

Oyuncular: A. ü. ve ü. Erden
Yardımcı oyuncu: Berk Erden
Yönetmen: Deniz Baykal

****

Videonun dökümü aynen yukarıdaki gibi.

Video yayımının ferdi husumetten kaynaklanmadığı anlaşılıyor. O fotoğrafları çeken, vefat eden albayın eşini takip eden kim ise esas amacını saklamıyor. Albayın eşinin ne düşündüğünü biliyor:

“Kocam öğrenirse Ergenekon ilişkilerini ortaya çıkarmakla tehdit ederim. Hatta sakladığı silahların yerini İzmit’teki çete arkadaşlarını bile söylerim diye düşündü. “

Vefat eden Albay’ın çete üyesi olduğunu kim biliyor? O oluşumun adı neden çete? üetenin silahlarının saklandığı yeri kim biliyor?

İstihbarat takibi yapanlar mı, yoksa Albay’ın eşi ö. Erden mi? Bayan Erden’in (isim vererek) kocasının Ergenekon ilişkilerine vakıf olduğunu takip eden kişi ya da kişiler nereden biliyor?

Yoksa…

*O fotoğrafları çekenler, videoyu yayınlayanlar, Albay’ı ve ailesini takip edenler Ergenekon soruşturması mı yapıyorlardı? Acaba Albay’ın Ergenekon davasında yargılanması gerektiğine mi inanıyorlardı?*

Biz artık yanıt vermiyoruz. Olay ortada, kanıtlar ortada….

Ama bu haberin bir özelliği var. O da CHP lideri Deniz Baykal’ın adının geçmesi. 

Acaba Baykal’da mı hedefte? 

*
Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ISLAK İMZA NASIL OYLANDI?*



09.02.2010 


Hukuktan anlamam...

Hele Türkiye’de şu anda uygulanan hukuktan hiç anlamıyorum.

Danıştay, YüK’ün katsayı kararını “hukukun arkasından dolanma” diye nitelerken, iktidar borazanları “Türkiye hukuk devletidir” dersi vermeye çalışıyor.

Yandaş medya, “Bal gibi yargıçlar diktası,” diye başlık atabiliyor. Danıştay’ın “oy birliği” ile aldığı karar Başbakan tarafından “ideolojik” bulunuyor.

Hepsine peki diyelim… Peki ama Adli Tıp’ın *ıslak imza kararını* ne yapacağız? *üyelerden 7’si imza Albay Dursun üiçek’in derken, 4’ü “Hayır onun değil” diyor.* Başbakan’a sorsanız Adli Tıp Kurumu “oy çokluğu” ile aldığı karar hukuka uygundur.

****

Dedim ya, hukuktan anlamam. Ama bu, “aklım yok” demek de değil. Zaten sorun da oradan kaynaklanıyor: Azıcık akıl...

Danıştay, elindeki verilere, yasalara, anayasaya göre karar veriyor. Bunlar, yazılı belgeler, yoruma açık belgeler. Kaç hakim varsa, hepsi birden “oybirliği” ile YüK’ün aldığı “katsayı” kararını geçersiz buluyor.

Olabilir mi? Tabi ki olur. Detaylar gerekçeli kararda açıklanacak. İtiraz etmek isteyen de edecektir. Ama dikkat edilirse, olayda “fiziksel” bir katalizör yok. Yani, deneysel bir sonuç söz konusu değil.

Peki diğeri? *Islak imza yani…*

Yine hukuka hiç değmeden, arkasından dolaşarak aklımca yorum yapmaya çalışacağım.

****

*Islak imzanın tespiti bilimsel bir sonuç mudur? üyle olmalı.*

Yani elde bir belge var ve bunun gerçek olup olmadığı konusunda eldeki fiziki kanıtlar incelenir ve karar verilir, öyle değil mi? üyle olmalı.

Bunu saptamak kime düşer? Herhalde bu işin uzmanları olan grafologlara, bilgisayar uzmanlarına, kimyacılara, fizikçilere vb...

Yani “deneysel bilim” alanına.

Pozitif bilim alanına demiyorum, deneysel bilim alanına...

****

Hukuk pozitif bir bilimdir, fizik deneysel... (Bu bana ait bir hipotez, çoğu fizikçi böyle kabul etmiyor sanırım.)

Deneysel bilimin merceğinden geçen “belge” üzerinde kesin bir saptamaya varılamamış.

Fizik İhtisas Dairesi, imzanın Dursun üiçek’e ait olduğunu rapor ediyor, ama bir sorun var ki, İstanbul 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin tutuklama kararı verdiği Albay üiçek, 48 saat sonra delil yetersizliğinden tahliye ediliyor.

Aynı belge bu kez, üstelik de hem İstanbul Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi hem de Dursun üiçek’in itirazı ile bir üst kurula gönderiliyor.

*Kulağımıza gelenlere göre Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz Adli Tıp Kurumu’nu “ziyaret” ediyor.*

****

Bir belgenin üzerindeki imzada, fiziksel olarak en ufak bir kuşku bile varsa, o imza için verilecek karar oylamaya sunulamaz. Bu, benim aklımda olan hukuğun fizikselliği. Fiziksel kanıtlara “rağmen”, yani fiziğin kesin emin olmadığı durumlarda geçerli olan daima “negatif” olandır. *Böyle bir konu, “oylamayla” sonuçlandırılamaz.*

*Adli Tıp Kurumu Fizik İhtisas Dairesi Adli Belge İnceleme şubesi*’nin ilk raporunda şunlar yazıyordu:

_“İnceleme konusu belge dördüncü sayfasında Dursun üiçek’e atfen atılı basit tersimli imza ile Dursun üiçek’in basit tersimli, pyolimorf mukayese imzaları arasında tersim tarzı, işleklik derecesi, istif, eğim, doğrultu, hız, seyir, alışkanlıklar ve baskı derecesi bakımından uygunluk ve benzerlik saptandığından, inceleme konusu belgelerdeki söz konusu imzanın Dursun üiçek’in el ürünü oldruğunun kabulü gerektiği.”_

Yani, bu imzanın Dursun üiçek’e ait olma olasılığının yüksek olduğu, ama kesin olmadığı kararı demektir yukarıdaki.

Zaten mahkeme de bunu kesin delil kabul etmediği için, yani ufak da olsa bir “şüphe” bulunduğu için, Dursun üiçek’i, avukatının başvurusu üzerine tahliye etmişti.

Bir başka bakış açısıyla, hukuğun karşısına fizik, somut kanıtlar sunduğu zaman ancak hukuk bunu “kesin yargılara” bağlayabilir. *En ufak kuşku, “bu seferlik oylamaya sunalım” ile sonuçlandırılamaz.*

Benim “aklım” böyle diyor. Hukuk ne der, bilemem.

****

Eğer bize söylendiği gibi “Türkiye bir hukuk” devletiyse, eğer hukuk bir pozitif bilimse, eldeki kanıtlarda asla “kuşku” bulunmaması gerekiyor.

Unutmayalım, katil olduğu neredeyse kesin olan, bütün ABD’nin de katil olduğuna kesin gözüyle baktığı *O. J. Simpson*, avukatının jüri üyelerinin kafasında “kuşku” yaratması nedeniyle serbest kalmıştı.

*Simpson’u serbest bırakan irade, “kuşku”ydu.*

Adli Tıp Kurumu’nun aldığı karar ise, dikkat edilirse, *“tersine kuşku”...*

Bir daha düşünmek gerek, ağzını doldura doldura “Türkiye bir hukuk devletidir,” diyen devlet büyüklerimizi dinlerken.

Mağdur ile ilgili kuşku varsa, kesin hüküm olmaması gerek.

*Oy çokluğu ile böyle bir karar verilirse eğer, Türkiye “jüri” sistemine geçmiş demektir.*
Hukukun yeni bir uygulaması ile karşı karşıya olduğumuzun farkında olmak gerek.


*A. Mümtaz İdil
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*PEKİ BİZ HANGİSİNE İNANALIM*



10.02.2010 

Adli Tıp, İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’nın orijinal olduğu iddia edilen örneğine bakarak imzanın Albay üiçek'e ait olduğuna karar verdi.

*7'ye karşı 4 oyla alınan kararın ardından Akşam gazetesi kuruma 3 yeni üye atandığını ve onlarında lehte oy kullandığını yazdı.*

Radikal Gazetesi ise kuruma nasıl elman alındığını ve uzmanların çekirdekten yetiştiğini yazdı.

İki haberi birlikte okuyunca insanın kafası karışıyor.

Olaya gazetecilik açısından bakınca da soru işaretleri çoğalıyor.


*İşte Akşam’ın haberi:
*
*'İrtica Planı'* belgesindeki imzanın Albay üiçek'e ait olduğunu belirten Adli Tıp üst kurulundaki 7 kişiden 3'ü, üç ay önce* 'uzmanlık'* sertifikası alıp kurula girmiş

DENİZ Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'e ait olduğu öne sürülen 'İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem planı' isimli belgeyle ilgili tartışmalar bitmiyor. Adli Tıp Kurumu Fizik İhtisas Dairesi Adli Belge İnceleme Genel Kurulu, 4'e karşı 7 oyla, belgedeki ıslak imzanın üiçek'e ait olduğu görüşüne vardı. İmza üiçek'in 'el ürünüdür' diyen 7 kişiden üçü ilk raporda da imzaları bulunan Fizik İhtisas Dairesi Başkanı. Prof. Dr. H. Bülent üner, Dr. Lokman Başer ve Uzm. Dr. Hacı Mehmet Akın. Bu 7 kişi arasında bulunan diğer üç kişiyle ilgili de Fizik İhtisas Dairesi'nde daha önce 3 yıl başkanlık yapan Yrd Doç. Dr. ümer Kurtaş iddialarda bulundu.

*SERTİFİKA VERİLDİ 

*Yard. Doç. Dr. Kurtaş'ın iddiasına göre 'İmza üiçek'in' diyen Dr. Gürol Berber, Dr. Eyüp Kandemir ve Dr. Ahmet Bülent üzata, 15 Ekim'deki belgeyle ilgili hazırlanan ilk raporun ardından Adli Belge İnceleme Birimi'nde görevlendirildi. Kurtaş, bu üç ismin bir haftalık kursla* 'Adli Belge Uzmanlığı'* sertifikası aldığını öne sürerek,* 'Kimse bu kadar kısa bir sürede uzman olamaz. Asıl uzman arkadaşlar davet edilmeliydi'* dedi. 

Dr. Berber, 2006'da Gaziosmanpaşa Adli Tabipliği'nde görev yaptı. O dönem 8 yaşındaki bir kıza verdiği 'bekaret' testi raporu tartışma yarattı. Adli Tıp Kurumu ses inceleme uzmanlarından Dr. üzata ise telefon dinlemelerde konuşmacı tanıma üzerine çalıştı. Uzm. Dr. Kandemir de Adli Tıp Kurumu'nda 2003'te göreve başladı. Ses ve Görüntüleme Merkezi'nde görev yaptı. 

Yrd. Doç. Dr. Kurtaş, imzanın kime ait olduğunun tespit edilemeyeceğini söyleyen 4 uzmanla ilgili 'Bu arkadaşlar 8 ila 15 yıl arasında bu işin uzmanı olarak görev yapıyorlar. İşin profesyonelleri tespit edemiyor ama bir-iki ay önce sertifika alan kişiler tespit etmişler' şeklinde konuştu.

*KANUN NE DİYOR? 
*
Adl” Tıp Kurumu Kanunu'na göre İhtisas Dairesi'ndeki uzman sayısı 7'den fazla olunca görüş bildirecek uzmanlar, her ay Daire Başkanı huzurunda kurayla belirlenir. 

*BELGE TUTUKLAMA GETİRİR Mİ?*
'İrtİca ile Mücadele Planı' belgesiyle ilgili son Adli Tıp raporu Albay Dursun üiçek'in yeniden tutuklanmasına neden olacak mı? Marmara üniversitesi Hukuk Fakültesi Prof. Dr. Ahmet Gökçen, *'Tek delile dayanarak hüküm konulmaz. Hakim bilirkişilerin de bilirkişisidir, dolayısıyla tarafları, tanıkları da dinleyecek'* derken emekli askeri yargıç ümit Kardaş, *'Tutuklanması zayıf bir ihtimal'* şeklinde konuştu.

Albay üiçek'in avukatı Mustafa üevik de_ 'Konuyla ilgili askeri savcılığın da yaptığı soruşturma var. Askeri savcılık, belgeyi defalarca talep etti, şimdiye kadar intikal ettirilmedi. Müvekkilimin yeniden tutuklanması zayıf bir ihtimal'_ dedi. 

*
İşte Radikal’in haberi:
* 
Türkiye’nin uzun süre tartıştığı* ‘ıslak imza’*, Adli Tıp’ın bu konuda karar veren Fizik İhtisas Dairesi Adli Belge İnceleme şubesi’ni de gündeme taşıdı. ‘İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’ belgesinde bulunan imzanın Deniz Piyade Albay Dursun üiçek’e ait olduğu yönünde karar veren Adli Tıp Kurumu Fizik İhtisas Dairesi Adli Belge İnceleme şubesi, ‘imza, el yazısı, makine yazısı, parmak izi, sahtecilik, iğfal kabiliyeti, fotoğraf incelemesi, görüntü ve ses incelemesi, bilgisayar suçları’ gibi konulardaki belgeleri inceliyor. şubede görev yapmak için uzun süre bu konularda çalışmak gerekiyor. Dünyada imza tetkik konusunda eğitim veren bir okul olmadığı için çalışanlar çekirdekten yetişiyor.

*Kurul nasıl oluşuyor?*
Kamuoyunda ‘AKP ve Gülen cemaatini bitirme planı’ olarak geçen ‘İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’ndaki imzanın Albay üiçek’e ait olduğu Adli Tıp’ın ikinci raporunda da belirtilmişti. Belgenin orjinalinin savcılığa ulaşmasından sonra alınan ilk karar da bu yöndeydi. Ancak üiçek’in itirazı üzerine belge bu kez Fizik İhsitas Dairesi Adli Belge İnceleme şubesi Genel Kurulu’nda incelendi. Yedi üye *‘İmza Albay Dursun üiçek’in el ürünü’* derken dört üye ise *‘İmzanın tespiti yapılamaz’* yönünde oy kullandı. 

Peki Fizik İhtisas Dairesi Adli Belge İnceleme şubesi nasıl çalışıyor ve üyeleri nasıl oluşuyor? Adli Tıp yetkililerinden alınan bilgiye göre, şubenin temel çalışma prensibini *‘karşılaştırma yöntemi’* oluşturuyor. İlk olarak dosyalar kurula giren üyelere dağıtılıyor. 

üyeler, ad ve soyadın bulunduğu standart imza ve şekillerden oluşan *‘amors imza’* üzerinde çalışma yapıyor. İmza belirli cihazlar sayesinde inceleniyor. üzellikle çiftli mikroskop ve ultraviyole ile yazının ya da imzanın kontürü değişmiş mi diye bakılıyor. Kurul üyeleri cihazlarla yaptıkları incelemelerden sonra kanaatlerini kurul toplantısında açıklıyor ve kararlarını belirtiyor. Kurulda imzanın ya da yazının birine ait olup olmadığına dair rapor verilmesi için çoğunluğun kanaatine bakılıyor. Eğer sayı eşit olursa, kurul başkanının oyu belirleyici oluyor. İtiraz edilirse konunun uzmanlarından oluşan genel kurul toplanıyor. 

Fizik ihtisas dairesi, silah, mermi, grafolojik ve daktiloskopik yazı, fotoğraf, resim, imza, imza niteliğini taşıyan parmak izleri ile radyolojik, radyoizotop, klimatolojik, diğer fiziksel materyal ve olaylarla ilgili olarak incelemeler yapıyor. Dairenin Adli Belge İnceleme şubesi, ‘imza, el yazısı, makine yazısı, parmak izi, sahtecilik, iğfal kabiliyeti, fotoğraf incelemesi, görüntü ve ses incelemesi, bilgisayar suçları’ gibi konulardaki belgeleri inceliyor. şubede görev yapmak için uzun süre bu konularda çalışmak gerekiyor. Dünyada imza tetkik konusunda eğitim veren bir okul olmadığı için çalışanlar çekirdekten yetişiyor. 

Uzun yıllar dosyalardaki imzaları inceleyerek kendini geliştiren isimler Adli Tıp Kurumu tarafından bu şubeye atanıyor. 11 kişiden oluşan Adli Belge İnceleme şubesi Genel Kurulu’na girebilmek ise Fizik İhtisas Dairesi’nde uzun yıllar çalışmayı gerektiriyor.

*Bakan: Grafolog yok
*İmzaların da incelendiği yazı bilimine* ‘Grafoloji’* adı veriliyor. Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin, bir süre önce* ‘grafolog’* unvanının, bilimsel dayanaktan yoksun olduğunu belirterek, _‘’Adli belge incelemesiyle ilgili bilgilenmenin az veya yasal düzenlemelerin yetersiz oluşuna bağlı olarak çok sayıda bilirkişi, grafolog unvanını kullanıyor. Hazırladıkları bilirkişi raporlarında, bu gibi unvanları kullanmayı da uygun buluyorlar’’_ demişti.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*O KOMUTANLIK HANGİSİ*



10.02.2010 


Sabah gazetesinin birinci sayfasından bir haber:

*“Amiraller kafes şüphelisi… Kafes Eylem Planı soruşturmasında İzmir’de 2 amiralin ifadesi alınacak.”*

ünceki gün intihar eden Kurmay Albay Berk Erden nerede görevliydi? İzmir’de…

****

Habere göre Ergenekon Savcıları Ercan şafak ile Murat Yönder, Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç ile İzmir Foça üıkarma Gemileri Komutanı Tuğamiral Mehmet Fatih Ilgar’ın *“şüpheli”* sıfatıyla ifadelerini alacak.

İntihar eden albay hangi komutanın kurmay heyetindeydi? Koramiral Sağdıç’ın …
Foça komutanının önem ne? üzel Kuvvetler bünyesindeki sivil – asker işbirliği alayından özel birimin bu komutanlıkta da yerinin bulunması.

****

İntihar eden Albay’ın eşiyle ilgili videoda ne söyleniyordu?

*“Kocam öğrenirse Ergenekon ilişkilerini ortaya çıkarmakla tehdit ederim. Hatta sakladığı silahların yerini İzmit’teki çete arkadaşlarını bile söylerim diye düşündü.“*

Albay’ın eşinin aklını okuyanlar nihai hedefi de ortaya koyuyor:* “İzmit’teki çete.”*

İzmit Gölcük’te Donanma Komutanlığının karargahı bulunuyor.

****

Poyraz iddianamesiyle Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanlığı askerleri tutuklandı, sorgulandı.

Sıra şimdi *Güney Deniz Saha Komutanlığı'nda.*

Güney Komutanlığı'ndan sonraki adres ise Donanma Komutanlığı…

*Deniz Kuvvetleri’nin temel bir özelliği var.* *Dış istihbarattan ve karşı istihbarattan sorumlu kuvvet öncelikle Deniz Kuvvetleri.*

****

Yazıdaki öngörüleri nasıl böyle cüretkar biçimde kaleme aldığımızı düşünenler olabilir. Bunu da yakın dönemin tecrübeleri ile açıklamak doğru olur.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ORAMİRAL YİğİT DAHA KAü SUBAYININ CENAZESİNİ KALDIRACAK*



10.02.2010 

Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı *Oramiral Eşref Uğur Yiğit*, intihar eden *Kurmay Albay Berk Erden*’in cenazesini kaldırdı. Sonra da kameraların önüne geçip açıklamalarda bulundu.

Bu duruma ilk defa rastlanıyor.

Oramiral Yiğit görev mekanı dışında, cami avlusunda açıklama yapıyor. Onur intiharlarının acısıyla konuşuyor.

******

Oramiral Yiğit’i önce Albay Ali Tatar’ın cenazesinde gördük. Ergenekon savcıları Albay Tatar’ı Oramiral Yiğit’e suikast yapmakla itham ediyordu. Polisler kapıya dayanınca Tatar da intihar etti. Suikast yapacağı iddia edilen Oramiral ise cenazesini kaldırdı.

Bugün de Albay Erden’in cenazesi kalktı.

İddialara göre savcılar Albay Erden hakkında da yine suikast iddialarını araştırıyordu. Oramiral Yiğit de yakında Erden aleyhine ihbar mektupları gelmesinin beklenebileceğine işaret etti.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ONUR İNTİHARLARININ ASIL NEDENİ NE?*



11.02.2010 


7 Ağustos 2006 tarihinde mühendis *Hüseyin Başbilen* Ankara Pursaklar’da arabasının içinde ölü bulundu. Otopsi raporuna göre intihar etmişti. Mühendis *ülim ünsem ünal* 16 Ocak 2007’de Ankara Gölbaşı’nda ölü bulundu, bu ölüm de kayıtlara intihar olarak geçti. On gün sonra, 26 Ocak 2007’de elektrik mühendisi *Evrim Yançeken* altıncı kattaki evinin penceresinden aşağı atlayarak intihar etti.

Her üç mühendisin de ortak bir noktası vardı, üçü de savunma sanayinde çalışmakta ve kimi projelerde önemli görevler almaktaydılar. üç ölüm de çok konuşuldu, hatta CHP’nin verdiği soru önergesiyle meclis gündemine dahi getirildi, fakat dosyalar *“intihar”* denilerek kapatıldı.

Ardı ardına gelen bu *“mühendis intihar”*larından sonra, yeni bir *“intihar dalgası”* ile bu sefer de devletin kolluk güçleri arasında karşılaşıldı.

2 Mayıs 2007’de üzden ürnek ve darbe günlükleriyle bağlantılı olduğu iddia edilen Emekli Albay *Birol Atakan* şüpheli bir trafik kazasında öldü. Emekli Jandarma Albay *Abdülkerim Kırca* Ankara Etimesgut’taki evinde intihar etti, Kırca’nın da adı Ergenekon soruşturmasında geçiyordu. 27 şubat 2009’da Ergenekon’la ilişkilendirilen isimlerden biri olan üzel Harekat Daire Başkanı *Behçet Oktay* intihar etti. Kıdemli Yüzbaşı *Olgun Ural* ise 26 Mart 2009’da beylik tabancasıyla kendini vurarak intihar etti, ismi birinci Ergenekon iddianamesinin deliller bölümünde geçiyordu. Emekli Albay *Belgütay Varımlı* 9.kattaki evinden aşağı atlayarak intihar etti, Varımlı’nın Sarıkız ve Ayışığı darbe planlarını deşifre ettiği ileri sürülüyordu. Deniz Yarbay *Ali Tatar* Poyrazköy soruşturmasında kendisi hakkında çıkan ikinci tutuklama kararının ardından evinde beylik tabancasıyla yaşamına son verdi. Son olarak ise *Berk Erden*, eşi hakkında internete sızdırılan görüntülü iddialardan sonra 8 şubat günü intihar etti.

Bu intiharların gerçekten intihar olup olmaması kuşkusuz önemlidir ama öyle değillerse bile, yani bu isimler gerçekten intihar etmişse bile normal olmayan, olağanüstü bir durumla karşı karşıya olduğumuz açıktır. Ortada açıkça bir *“seçkin kırımı”* vardır, ülkenin polisleri, askerleri, mühendisleri bir şekilde kırılmaktadır.

Peki, seçkin kırımı ne anlama gelmektedir, seçkin kırımı nasıl bir politik duruma işaret eder?

Bu soruya *Yalçın Küçük*’e atıfla bir yanıt verebiliriz. Küçük’e göre, normal savaşlarda cephe gerisinde komutanlar ve cephede neferler savaşırken,* iç savaşlarda seçkinler savaşmaktadır,* yani elitler arası bir mücadele söz konusudur ve bu mücadele seçkinlerin kırımına yol açmaktadır.

Devamında Küçük, iç savaşların uzun ve büyük iseler mutlak bir düzen değişikliği ile sonuçlandığını belirtir. Bugün Türkiye’de bir düzen değişikliği savaş yaşandığı açıktır; cumhuriyetin tasfiyesi operasyonu devam etmekte ve dincilerle liberaller eliyle bir ikinci cumhuriyet kurulmak istenmektedir. Diktatoryal bir nitelik taşıdığı kesin olan bu yeni düzenin kuruluş savaşında, bu düzenin kuruluşuna ayak bağı olacağı düşünülen seçkinler imha ve tasfiye edilmektedir.

Yalnızca askerlerin, polislerin, mühendislerin intiharı değil, muvazzaf subay tutuklamaları, savcılara yönelik operasyonlar, dinlemeler, rektörlerin, gazetecilerin ve aydınların cezaevlerine doldurmaları da iç savaşın ve seçkin kırımının bir parçası olarak kabul edilmelidir. Yeni diktatoryal düzeni kuran yeni elitler, eski düzenin elitlerini, tasfiyeye ve kırıma uğratmaktadır.

Türkiye bir iç savaşın tam ortasındadır ve üstelik asimetrik bir savaş durumudur bu; çünkü yeni diktatoryal düzeni kuranların kendi istihbarat birimleri, kendi kolluk kuvvetleri, kendi medyaları, kendi aydınları, kendi yargıları ve kendi üniversiteleri vardır artık ve hem devletin hem de toplumun kuşatılması operasyonunun son noktasına gelinmektedir.

Bu noktada *Tekel direnişini iç savaşta açılmış yeni ve beklenmedik bir cephe, emeğin ve emekçilerin açtığı bir cephe olarak görmek gerekir.* Emek cephesi, Tekel direnişi ile birlikte bu savaşa dahil olmuştur. Tekel işçisinin direnişi yeni diktatoryal düzenin yıkıcılığının karşısına bir set çekmiş, savaşların en gerçeği olan emek-sermaye mücadelesini ülkenin gündemine sokmuştur ve bu nedenle de düzenin unsurlarınca* “yeni iç düşman”* olarak kodlanmıştır. İlerleyen yıllarda iç savaşın tarihini yazacak olanlar, Tekel direnişini, kaçınılmaz bir şekilde, Türkiye isimli büyülü denkleme emek faktörünün yeniden dahil oluşu şeklinde değerlendireceklerdir.


*Hakan Utkan
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*TARAF’IN KIBLESİ şAşTI, ZAMAN VE STAR İSE SAğLAM*



11.02.2010 


Yandaş medya Deniz Kurmay *Albay Berk Erden*’in intihar haberi ile Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutan Eşref Uğur Yiğit’in açıklamalarını nasıl görecek merak ediyorduk.

Tablo bugün ortaya çıktı.

Tavrıyla dikkat çeken üç gazete oldu: *Zaman, Star ve Taraf.*

******

Zaman gazetesi haberi birinci sayfadan değil 15’inci sayfada etekten görmeyi tercih etti. Başlık şöyle:

"—Oramiral Yiğit*: Sabırla adaletin tecelli etmesini bekliyoruz*"

Zaman, bu başlıkla habere bakış açısını gazetecilik ilkelerinin değil ideolojik istasyonların belirlediğini bir kez daha ortaya koydu.

Oramiral Yiğit, Ergenekon ve “Amirallere Suikast” iddialarına muhatap kalan ve intihar eden kurmay albayın cenazesini kaldırıyor. Haber bu olayla ilgili. Peki, *cenaze ile adaletin tecellisi arasında acaba nasıl bir illiyet var?* 

Zaman’ın yazı işleri en azından kendi içinde bu soruya yanıt aramalıdır.

Oramiral Yiğit’in açıklamaları etekte görülürken, sayfa manşetinde *“Faili meçhul yakınları Meclis’i göreve çağıracak”* başlıklı haber yer alıyor. Zaman dün de bu haberin konusu olan aileleri manşet yapmıştı.

Söz konusu faili meçhuller DİSK Başkanı Kemal Türkler, Kürt aydını Musa Anter, Sivas katliamında hayatını kaybeden Hasret Gültekin, yazar Uğur Mumcu, Hrant Dink vb. Bu isimlerin her biri ilerici sosyalist insanlardır. Zaman’ın bu insanlara sahip çıkması, haber değeri görmesi tabi ki güzel.

Ama sormak lazım.

Zaman’ın kurulduğu 1986 yılından beri bu isimler hakkında kaç haber yayınlandı?

Arşivlerinize bakınız. üıkan haberler karalama haberleridir, küçük düşürmeye yönelik propaganda yazılarıdır. üünkü Zaman’ın *varlığı antikomünizm üzerine kuruludur.* Fethullah Gülen’in 12 Eylül darbe sürecinde solcuları ihbar etmenin sevap (belki de farz) olduğu yönündeki fetvalarını, onlar unutsa bile biz unutmayacağız.

*(Odatv’nin notu: Zaman’ın faili meçhullere hassasiyetinin devamını diliyoruz. Ama bu haberlere siyaseten kullanım süresi tanımadan devamı daha doğru olacaktır.)*

******

Aynı cephenin koçbaşlarından Star’da da durum farklı değil.

Albayın intihar haberini bir gün önce sürmanşetten gördüler. Başlıktaki ifade “Bir albay daha intihar etti” şeklindeydi. Bugün gündemde Oramiral Yiğit’in açıklamaları vardı. Star’da açıklamaları haber olarak yayınladı.

Ama bakın nasıl?

13’üncü sayfada göbekten ve küçük. Başlıkta şöyle: *“Yargılanan iki albayı masum ilan etti.”*

Biz ne diyelim…

ülüye de diriye de saygıları yok. Sadece şunu hatırlatmak yarar var. İki albayda vefat etti. “Amirallere Suikast” iddianamesi *Albay Ali Tatar*’ın vefatından sonra kabul edildi. Vefat ettiği için hakkındaki dava düştü. İntihar eden ikinci Albay yani *Berk Erden’e ilişkin ise herhangi bir soruşturma bile yapılmıyordu.* Yani ne yargılanıyordu ne de hakkında iddianame vardı.

******

Sıra geldi *Taraf*’a…

Taraf Oramiral Yiğit’in açıklamasını spot olarak birinci sayfadan gördü. Cenaze törenine ilişkin haber ise sürmanşette *“E-suikast kurbanına veda”* başlığıyla verildi.

Dikkat çekici olan ifade ise haberin spotuydu:

_“Internet üzerinden özel hayatıyla ilgili kalleşçe yayınlar yapılmasının ardından intihar eden Albay Berk Erden…”_

Spottaki “*kalleşçe*” nitelemesi haberin içeriğinde kullanılmadı. Haber 11’inci sayfada yer bulurken (vefat eden albayın eşine atıfla) *“Bizi yaktılar Berkciğim”* başlığı kullanıldı.

Haberde bütünüyle Oramiral Yiğit’in ifadeleri kullanıldı. Bu açıklamalar özel olmadığı halde nedense muhabirin imzası kullanıldı. Cenaze haberinin altında ise yine bildik Taraf’ın taraflı haberleri yer aldı.

Taraf kısa yayın tarihinde ilk defa asker lehine bir niteleme kullanmış oldu:* Kalleşçe…* 


*Odatv.com 
*

----------


## bozok

*CEMAAT, BAşBUğ’U HANGİ RENK POşETE SOKMAK İSTİYOR?*



11.02.2010 


Genelkurmay Başkanı *Orgeneral Başbuğ* Habertürk’e verdiği mülakatta çok ciddi bir hata yaptı.

Başbuğ,* “Aylarca Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanına suikast yazıldı. İşte 5’inci iddianame çıktı. Tek satır var mı”* diye sordu. Ardından da sorunu kendi yanıtladı: *“Ben hepsini gördüm. Yok.”*

Başbuğ yanılıyor…

Bunun odatv değil feraset sahibi muhabirlerle çalışan *Zaman gazetesinin internet sitesi* yazdı. Gazetenin sitesi Başbuğ’nun hatasını yakaladı ve sabah 09.30’da haberi çaktı.

*“İşte Başbuğ'un okumadığı satır”* başlıklı haber şöyle:

“Başbuğ yanılıyor. üünkü iddianamede mermi içine saklanmış *suikast notu* belge olarak sunuluyor… İhbar üzerine yapıldığı belirtilen arama sırasında tutulan tutanaklar iddianamede şöyle yer alıyor. Buzdolabının altında motor kısmının yanında *siyah poşet içerisinde 2 ayrı siyah ve beyaz olmak üzere poşet* bulunduğunun belirtildiği iddianamede poşet içerisinde 50 adet uzun 9 mm MKE yapımı fişek ve 50 adet kısa 9 mm MKE yapımı fişek bulunduğu kaydedildi. Fişeklerin bulunduğu poşet içerisinde katlanmış vaziyette beyaz kağıt üzerine siyah kalemle yazılmış* "Alb. Tayfun Duman"dan gelecek fizibiliteye göre Uğur ve Metin Paşa'ya yapılacak operasyonun detay ve tarihlerini Levent Bektaş Orhan Yücel Albay üzerinden iletecek Size teslim edilen malzemeleri korunaklı bir yerde tutunuz"* ibaresi ile son bulan 5x15 cm ebadında not kağıdı ile aynı buzdolabının motor kısmına saklanmış şekilde, yağlı haki renk kağıda sarılı TNT kalıbı olduğu değerlendirilen yaklaşık 500 gr ağırlığındaki madde elde edildiği anlatıldı.”

****

5 x15 cm ebadındaki not kağıdı kime aitti peki?

Tutanağa göre not kağıdı ve mühimmat sanık teğmenler Faruk Akın ve Sinan Efe Noyan’ın kaldığı evde bulundu.

Savcılık da notun sahibini araştırdı, araştırma sonucu da iddianamede yer aldı.

İddianameye göre Faruk Akın ve Sinan Efe Noyan’ın el yazıları ile notta bulunan yazı kriminal incelemeye tabi tutuluyor, ancak kaligrafik ve karakteristik özellikler yönünden benzerlik tespit edilemiyor. İncelemeyi İstanbul Kriminal Polis Laboratuarı Müdürlüğü yapıyor.

Sadece iki sanığın değil ilave 11 sanığın daha el yazıları inceleniyor. 

İddianamede yer alan kriminal rapor suikast notunun 13 sanığın “el mahsülü” olmadığını ortaya koyuyor.

****

Bu noktada şeytanın avukatlığının yapmak gerekiyor.

Suikastçılar, ne yapacaklarını not olarak elden ele dolaştırıyorlar. Amirallere suikast davasında 19 subay yargılanıyor. Peki, *suikast notu geriye kalan 6 subaya ait olabilir mi?* 

*İddianamede 19 sanıktan 6’sının el yazılarının neden incelenmediği yer almıyor.* üte yandan söz konusu 6 subay hakkında *“uyuşturucu bulundurmak”* suçlaması yapılıyor. İddianamede subayların evlerinde bulunan uyuşturucunun amfetamin içeren tabletler ve esrar üretmek için kullanılan hint keneviri parçaları olduğu belirtiliyor. Ayrıca sanıkların kan ve idrar örneklerinde de uyuşturucu madde bulunmadığı tespit ediliyor.

****

Odatv poşetlerle neden ilgileniyor diye sormuştuk?

Sebebi şu…

İddianame üzerine çalışan arkadaşımızı (az kalsın)* “Bu haberi neden atladın”* diye eleştirecektik ki, önümüze (şamar gibi) iddianamenin tamamını koydu.

Anlayacağınız çok ciddi bir haberi yazamaz hale geldik. üünkü suikast notu iddianamenin belkemiğini oluşturuyor.

Acaba benzer bir tartışma Zaman gazetesinde de yaşanmış mıdır?


*Odatv.com
*

----------


## bozok

*BU DAVA ERGENEKON'A EMSAL OLUşTURUR*



13.02.2010 


Ceyhan Mumcu Odatv’ye konuştu


Yargıtay 9.Dairesi, “Anadolu Federe İslam Devleti/İslamiCemaat ve Cemiyetler Birliği yöneticisi Metin Kaplan’a *“anayasal düzeni silah zoruyla değiştirmeye teşebbüs etmek”* suçundan verdiği müebbet hapis cezasını bozdu.

Bu kararın başta Ergenekon davası olmak üzere, diğer bazı davalar için içtihat kararı oluşturup oluşturmayacağını Avukat Ceyhan Mumcu’ya sorduk.

*Ceyhan Mumcu bu konuyu Cemalettin Kaplan’dan başlayarak odatv’ye şöyle değerlendirdi:*

“Uğur Mumcu’nun Cemalettin Kaplan ile yüzyüze yaptığı röportajlarıyla iligili Rabıta adlı kitabı okunduğunda, Cemalettin Kaplan ve etrafındakilerin cumhuriyet rejimimize, laiklik ve demokrasiye eylemli olarak karşı oldukları, hilafet iddiasında bulundukları ve Almanya ADD başkanı Dursun Atılgan’a yaptıkları gibi, kişiler hakkında ölüm kararları verip tebliğ ettikleri ve cihat aşamasına geldikleri anlaşılmaktadır. Bu cihatın gerçekleştirilmesi amacıyla Anıtkabiri bombalamak gibi eylem planları da hazırlanmıştır.

Almanya’da laik kurallara göre savunma yapacaklarından, mahkemelere avukatsız girmek camilerde görevli imam ve müezzinlerin cumhuriyet hukukuna göre ibadet işleri ile görevli oldukları için arkalarında namaz kılınmayacağı gibi açıklamaları yaygındır.

ürneğin, 22 Ocak 1993 günü, Uğur Mumcu’nun ölümünden iki gün önceki cuma namazında Cemalettin Kaplan’ın iki gün sonra Uğur Mumcu ve Oktay Ekşi geberecek yollu vaaz verdiği, Almanya’da görevli Hürriyet gazetesi temsilcisi tarafından öğrenilmiş ve haber olarak Hürriyet gazetesine bildirilmiştir.

Ancak, Hürriyet gazetesinin bu bilgiyi, bırakın Uğur Mumcu’yu, Oktay Ekşi'ye de de bildirmediği sonradan ortaya çıkmıştır.

Cemaatin kendisinden sonraki lideri Metin Kaplan olayına gelince, Yargıtay 9. Dairemizin bu şefkatli kararının Türk hukuk tarihine ve Türk ulusuna hayırlı olmasını dilerim.

Cemalettin Kaplan’ın yerine cemaat liderliğine gelen Metin Kaplan, cihadın gereğini yapmak üzere Türkiye’ye gelmiş ve eylem hazırlığı içindeyken yakalanıp, ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapse mahkum olmuştu. Bu örgütün, Türkiye’de eylem yapmadığı yolundaki değerlendirme gerçek olgulara dayanmamaktadır. Bu saptama yanlıştır.

Cemaatine avukat tutulmaması konusunda fetva veren Metin Kaplan, içtihatından dönerek, mahkemede, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti yasalarına göre savunma yapan Türk avukatlarına vekalet vermeyi ihmal etmemiştir. “Sakın avukat tutmayın, dininizden olursunuz. Onlar kıravat takıyor, paralarınızı alırlar,” demiş, ama kendisi birçok avukat tutmuştur.

Beğenmediği Türk Cumhuriyet adaleti kendisine şefkatli davrandı. Bu bozmaya, reddettiği cumhuriyet adaletine fetva veren Metin Kaplan, içtihadından dönerek, mahkemede TC yasalarına göre savunma yapan Türk avukatlarına vekalet vermeyi ihmal etmemiştir. Sakın avukat tutmayın, dinden olursunuz, onlar kıravat takıyor diyor, paranızı alırlar diyor, ama kendisi birçok avukat tuttu.

Beğenmediği türk cumhuriyet adaleti kendisine şefkatli davrandı. Bu bozma kararıyla, reddettiği Türkiye Cumhuriyeti adaleti kendisine indirim ve belkide beraat sağlıyor. Bu da kendi fetvasıyla çelişkiye düşmesine neden oluyor.

Benzer şekilde, Silivri’de de bir darbe planı bulamadıkları için, sorgular bitince aynı içtihat kararı onlar için de uygulanabilecektir. Bu yol açılmıştır. Ama planlamaya göre, *Ergenekon iddianameleri dört yıl sonra tamamlanmış olacak.* Metin Kaplan’ın davası, bir darbe yaşanmadan darbe suçlamasıyla yargılanan sanıkların da aklanmasına neden olabilir, ama ucu açık, daha yıllarca da sürecek operasyon, iddianame ve kanıt toplama, sorgu ve yargı aşamasında beraat edecek sanıkların mahkum olmuş gibi tutuklu kalmaları olgusuyla karşı karşıya kalacağız. Tıpkı Ali Sirmen’in Barış Derneği davasında olduğu gibi.”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BAşBUğ'UN ELİNDEKİ BELGELER İLYAS MERAL'E Mİ AİT?*



15.02.2010 

Genelkurmay başkanı İlker Başbuğ Haber Türk’den Fatih Altaylı ve Murat Bardakçı’ya söylediği bir söz medyada büyük yankı uyandırdı. Orgeneral Başbuğ, “* Bizim de elimizde pek çok bilgi var. Bunları açıklamak zorunda kalacağız”* demiş.

şimdi medyada Orgeneral Başbuğ’un bu sözleri tartışılıyor. Genel kanı, Başbuğ’un elindeki bilgileri başbakana ilettiği, ancak bu bilgilerin gereğinin yapılmadığı şeklindedir. Belli ki Başbuğ gazeteciler aracılığı ile başbakana, *“size ilettiğimiz bilgilerin gereğini siz yapmazsanız, biz yaparız”* mesajını iletmiştir.

Büyük bir ihtimalle ordunun elindeki bilgiler halen devam etmekte olan TSK personeli ile ilgili soruşturmalar, ya da davalarla ilgilidir. O zaman insanın aklına şu soru geliyor. TSK elindeki bilgileri neden doğrudan ilgili savcılara, ya da hakimlere ulaştırmıyor?

İlk akla gelen olasılık, TSK’nın elindeki bilgilerin o savcıların ve/veya hakimlerin TSK’ya karşı yürütülen asimetrik psikolojik savaşın içinde yer aldığını göstermesidir.

Bu durumda TSK ne yapar? Başbakanı bilgilendirir, o savcılarla ve hakimlerle ilgili Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişlerinin görevlendirilmesini, o savcıların incelenmesini, görevini kötüye kullanan, belli bir cemaate hizmet eden savcıların ve hakimlerin görevden alınmasını bekler.

Eğer başbakan bunu yapmamışsa ne olur? TSK, yargıya müdahale ediliyor, yaygarası kopacağını bildiği için, elindeki bilgileri doğrudan kamuoyuna sunmak yerine, bu bilgileri medyaya sızdırmayı tercih edebilir.

Beni bu düşüncelere sevkeden çok önemli bir haber yer aldı medyada. Haberi Radikal’in internet sayfasında gördüm, NTV’de seyrettim. Bu haber neydi?

Erzurum baş savcılığı, Erzincan Başsavcısı ve bazı askerler aleyhine soruşturma başlatmış, eski Erzincan Bölge Jandarma komutanı, diğer bazı askerler ve bazı esnaf soruşturulmuş, bir bölümü de tutuklanmış. Bu soruşturmada en önemli tanık, rüşvet almak ve görevini kötüye kullanmak türünden suçlamalarla Erzincan baş savcısı tarafından hakkında dava açılan İliç savcısıymış.

İliç savcısı kendisine dava açan Erzincan savcısını, şu anda tutuklu bulunan dönemin Erzincan Bölge Jandarma komutanını, bazı diğer askerleri ve kendi aleyhine tanıklık eden esnafı, Ergenekoncu, ya da Jitem’ci olmakla suçlamış; Ergenekon tarafından öldürülmek istendiğini, arabasına kene bile konduğunu iddia etmiş. Esnaftan borç aldığı iddialarını reddeden İliç savcısını AKP ilçe başkanı bile, *“evet, benden de borç aldı, ama sonra geri ödedi”* diyerek yalanlamış.

İliç savcısı iddialarının önemli bir bölümünü *İlyas Meral* isminde bir vatandaşın tanıklığına dayandırmış. Bu tanıklık Erzurum Başsavcısı tarafından kullanılmış, tutuklamaların gerekçesi olmuş.

Ancak, Ankara’da ortaya çıkan İlyas Meral gazetecilere şunları söylemiş.

*“İliç savcısı beni Ankara’da buldu, asılsız şeylerde bulundu. Erzincan'da birtakım olayların geliştiğini, Erzincan üzerinde oyunlar oynandığını, bunları bertaraf etmek için Sivil Toplum Kuruluşlarının el ele verdiğini, bunun altında benim de imzamın olması gerektiğini söyledi. Getirdiler, ben de imza attım, bununla da başsavcı hakkında tanıklık da yer almış."* 

İlyas Meral, Erzurum Başsavcısı tarafından tanığı olduğu iddia edilen olayların aslında tanığı olmadığını söylüyor. Ama onun sözde tanıklığıyla bazı insanlar şu anda tutuklu.

*İlyas Meral’in aslında söylediği şu: İliç savcısının da yardımıyla Erzurum başsavcısı, askerler, Erzincan başsavcısı ve savcı İliç aleyhinde tanıklık eden esnaf hakkında sahte delil oluşturdu.* 
Bu çok vahim bir durum. Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişlerinin gerçeği ortaya çıkarmak için hemen harekete geçmesi, kuşkuların ortadan kaldırılması gerekmez mi? Sahte delil üreten bir merkez varsa, bu merkezin ortaya çıkarılması gerekmez mi?

İnsan sormadan edemiyor. Yoksa Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un kamuoyuna açıklarız dediği bilgilerden bir bölümü İlyas Meral’in gazetecilere anlattıkları mı? 

*A. Metin Akpınar 
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*İLKER BAşBUğ YANDAş MEDYAYI KORKUTTU*



15.02.2010 

*İşte o değişim*

Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un Habertürk’e verdiği, 
*“Askerimin moralini bozanlarla savaşırım”* açıklamasının ardından taraftar yazarlar Başbuğ için övücü yazılar çıkarmaya başladı.

Bir zamanlar Orgeneral Başbuğ’a karşı *“ünce indir o elini”* türünden lümpen üslup kullanan Taraf Gazetesi’nin yazarı Amberin Zaman, dünyaca ünlü Economist dergisinde yayımlanan “*Türkiye’de Darbeler Bitiyor” başlıklı yazısında, Başbuğ için övücü değerlendirmelere yer veriyor.* 

-“Türk ordusu siyasete karışma bağımlılığından kurtulmaya başlıyorsa eğer, bu kısmen en tepedeki ismin çabaları sayesinde oluyor... *Başbuğ ordunun rolüne dair bazı seleflerinden daha engin bir kavrayışa sahip... Adı darbe iddialarının hiçbirine karışmadı"*

-“Karşıma çıkan tabloda Başbuğ, darbelere alerjisi olan, okumaya acayip meraklı, zeki, entelektüel ve mütevazı bir figür olarak çıktı.”

-“üzel sohbetlerde Türkiye'nin hızla değiştiğini, Türk toplumunun artık daha sorgulayıcı daha bilinçli olduğunu teslim ediyor. TSK'nın da değişime ayak uydurması gerektiğini vurguluyor.” (*)

Amberin Zaman’ın bu analizine atıf yapan Cengiz üandar, *14 şubat tarihli köşesinde, İlker Başbuğ’un ordu üzerinde otoritesini kurarak onu hukuk devletinin sınırları içine çekme mücadelesi verdiğini belirtiyor*. Ayrıca İlker Başbuğ’un, hükümete karşı bildiri yayımlayan selefi Yaşar Büyükanıt’ın sebep olduğu “itibar kaybını” onarma görevini de yüklendiğinin altı çiziliyor. (**)

Yeni şafak Gazetesinin en militan “anti-militarist” yazarlarından *Ali Bayramoğlu’nda da benzer bir “yumuşama” gözlemlemek mümkün.* Başbuğ’un demilitarizasyon sürecini yönetmekte başarısız olmadığını kaydeden Bayramoğlu yazısına şöyle devam ediyor:

-“Başbuğ'un Kürt sorununun varlığını ikrarı, darbe dönemlerinin sona erdiğini vurgulaması, ordu içi temizlik çabaları, siyasi iktidarla çatışmasız bir ilişki götürmesi, daha doğrusu bunları yapmak zorunda kalması önemlidir.” (***)
Askerin siyasi iktidara biat etmesi için askerin “zorunlu katkısı” gerekir, diyen Bayramoğlu’nun Başbuğ’u ima ederek *“Fazlası da gelecek…”* sözlerini de ayrıca not edelim.

Hükümeti destekleyen ve orduyu siyasete müdahil olmakla eleştiren gazeteciler kategorisinde yer alan Taha Akyol’un 15 şubat tarihli Milliyet Gazetesi’ndeki sütununda “Ordu da değişiyor” başlığını taşıyor. *Harp Akademisi’nde yapmış olduğu konuşmadaki referanslarına işaret ederek Başbuğ’u siyasetin sivilleşmesi ve ordunun profesyonelleşmesi yönündeki değişimi iyi okuyan bir general olarak tarif ediyor. (****)*

Kısacası taraftar yazarlar, Başbuğ için; hükümetle çatışmaya girmeyen, Kürt sorununda hükümetin girişimlerine zımni de olsa destek veren, askeri müdahaleyi ülke gündeminden çıkaran “silahlı bir entellektüel” portresi çiziyorlar. *Ordu düşmanlarına karşı savaşı göze aldığını bildiren Başbuğ’un son çıkışının, taraftar yazarlarda tedirginlik yarattığını gözlemlemek mümkün.* üizdikleri Başbuğ portresinin inandırıcılığı bir yana, Genelkurmay Başkanı’na dönük bu ani ve keskin bir dönüşü içeren övgülerin önümüzdeki günlerde devam edeceğini düşünebiliriz.


*Sait üakır*
Odatv.com

* http://www.taraf.com.tr/makale/9985.htm 
** http://hurarsiv.hurriyet.com.tr/gost...rih=2010-02-14 
*** http://yenisafak.com.tr/yazarlar/?i=...=AliBayramoglu 
****http://www.milliyet.com.tr/ordu-da-degisiyor-/taha akyol/siyaset/yazardetay/15.02.2010/1199081/default.htm 

...

----------


## bozok

*BUNLAR TİKSİNDİRİCİ İFTİRADIR*



15.02.2010 

Star Gazetesi yazarı Aziz üstel, dünkü köşesinde bir mektup yayınladı. İddiaya göre mektup, TSK’dan emekli bir subay tarafından gönderilmişti. Bahsi geçen subay, yine iddiaya göre Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın emir subaylığını yapmıştı.

Mektubu yazan kişi *“Balyoz darbesi”* iddialarını destekliyordu.

İddialara yanıt veren E. Orgeneral üetin Doğan mektubun hayali olduğunu söyleyerek konu ile ilgili bize bir açıklama gönderdi.

Doğan açıklamasında o mektup sahibinin* “hayali”* biri olduğunu ve emir subaylarından emin olduğunu belirterek yanında görev yapan tüm Emir subaylarının isimlerini de ekledi. *(açıklamada telefon ve adresler de yer alıyor.)* Bunun dışında da -geçiçi de olsa- kimsenin kendi yanında emir subayı olarak görev yapmadığını söyledi.

*İşte Doğan’ın açıklaması;*
14 şubat 2010 tarihli Star Gazetesi’inde Aziz üstel’in “üetin Doğan’ın maiyetinden özel damgalı mektup” başlıklı tiksindirici iftiralarla dolu yazıyı üzülerek okudum. Belirli bir amaç için kaleme alındığı aşikar “Mektup’un”(!) benim maiyetimden geldiğini sorgusuz kabullenerek köşesinde yayınlayan adı geçen yazar ve safsata iftiraları kendi yayın organlarında* “Skandal”* haber olarak veren belirli basın-yayın kuruluşları, yargı karşısında hesap verme zorunda kalacaklarından kuşku duyulmasın. İsimsiz ve imzasız Mektup’ta(!) sıralanan iğrenç iddiaları ciddiye alarak benim doğrudan cevap vermemin yakışık almayacağının bilincindeyim.

*Konuyu araştırmak isteyenler için benim gerçek emir subaylarımı referans olarak vermek isterim.* 1nci Ordu komutanlığı görevini yerine getirdiğim Ağustos 2001-Ağustos 2003 döneminde emir subaylığımı yapan subayların isim, adres ve telefon numaraları, görev süreleri ile birlikte aşağıda belirtilmiştir. Maiyetimde çalışan bu subaylar elbette benim hakkımda en doğru bilgiye sahiptirler. Bu subayların dışında -geçici de olsa- Ordu Komutanlığı Emir Subaylığında hiç kimse görevlendirilmemiştir. Saygıyla duyurulur. 15.0.2010

*E.Org. üetin DOğAN*
Emir Subayları: *Top.Kd. Alb. Uğur Erten*( Ağustos 2001- Ağustos 2002) Halen Emekli, Adres: --. Telefon; (Odatv güvenlik nedeniyle telefonları vermiyor)

*P.Kd. Alb. şükrü Tırpancı* (Ağustos 2002- Ağustos2003) Halen 1nci Ordu Karargahında Görevli,

Telefon; (Odatv güvenlik nedeniyle telefonları vermiyor)

*Peki Aziz üstel köşesinde ne demişti? İşte üstünel’in yazısı; 

*TSK’dan emekli subay... Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın emir subaylığını yapmış. O günlerden kalma alışkanlığıyla mektubun sağ üst köşesine ‘Kişiye üzel’ damgasını vurmuş.

Mektubunu imzalamamış ama zarfın üzerin de adı ve açık adresi var; yalnız “bu korku ikliminde lütfen adımı yazmamı benden beklemeyin” diye bitiriyor mektubu. “Size 2002-2003 yılları arasında tanık olduğum olayları sıralıyorum:

*1. BALYOZ Planı baştan sona doğrudur!* O planın tatbikatını ben de izledim. Paşamın yanında çalıştığım sürece sadece eşine değil arkadaşlarına ve maiyetine de gerçekleri söylemezdi. Habertürk Kanalında da doğruları söylemedi. üünkü yapacak bir şeyi kalmadı; işin ucunda müebbet hapis olunca ne yapsın?

*2. Devletin başına geçmek en büyük hedefiydi!* Ama eşinden korktuğu kadar da kimseden korkmazdı.

*3.* Antalya’ya gidiyorduk bir gün, cep telefonu çaldı. Arayan kişiye, iltifatlardan sonra, ondan irtica konusunda haber ve yorumlara ağırlık verilmesini rica etti. *“Bu gericilerin, herkesi çarşaf ve peçeye sokacaklarını, inandırıcı şekilde yaymamız lazım”* dedi. Telefonu kapattığında, eşi sordu, kimdi o diye. Gazetenin adını vermeden, ‘canım bir gazetenin genel yayın müdürüdür; bizim sadık köpeklerimizden biridir’ dedi. (Bundan sonra, üetin Doğan’ı sık sık arayan ve onunla görüşen gazetecilerin adları yazılı).

*4.* Seyahatten dönmüştük, 10 Kasım’dı. Tören için hemen çıkmamız gerekiyordu. Ben konutta, kapının dışındaydım. Benim orada olduğumu fark etmedi. Eşine, “bıktık bu *(Atatürk’e yakıştırdığı söylenen sıfatı ben yazamıyorum)* ......’nin 10 Kasım’ından; ama ne yaparsın ona ihtiyacımız var şimdi!’ dedi ve çıktı. Asabi olarak ‘sen burada mıydın lan?!’ dedi. Ben de ‘hayır efendim, şimdi geldim; bir saniye bile olmadı’ dedim. Zira duyduğumu bilse beni Doğu’ya sürerdi! Ama yaptığı kabalığı düşünmüş olmalı ki, ‘kusura bakma yorgunum’ dedi arabada giderken. Atatürk’e karşı, buna benzer bir saygısızlığa da, Denizli’de, bir tuğgeneralde tanık olmuştum. 
*
5. Paşam küfürbazdır*. En çok gıyabında eşine, sonra da kendinden kıdemli olan silah arkadaşlarına sinkaflı küfürler eder. İsim zikretmez; konuyla bağlantılı olduğu için kime küfrettiğini anlarsınız. Ama üzkök Paşa’ya, son dönemde, açıktan küfrettiğini duydum.

*6.* İzmir’de, Kara Harp Okulu’nun Menteş Kampı’nda, sahildeki kameriye altında, saygı duyduğum bir orgeneralle sohbet ediyorlar. Ben de, görevim icabı, yakınındayım ve kameriyenin sarmaşıklarla kaplı arka kısmında oturuyorum. Orgeneral arkadaşı, Almanya ve Fransa’nın, asker sayısının 250
bin civarında olduğunu, bizimse 800 bini aştığımızı, lüzumsuz bir kalabalık olduğunu, bunun, maliyetinin ve ülkeye iş gücü kaybıının hesaplarını da dikkate alarak gözden geçirmek gerektiğini anlatıyor. Profesyonel orduya geçiş şart diyor. Hatta, ordu evleri ve sosyal tesislerde görevlendirilen asker sayısının, orta halli bir devletin asker sayısını aşacak kadar, 60 bini geçtiğini söyledi. Tüm şehir ve ilçelerde, ne kadar asker bulundurma stratejimizin, gözden geçirilmesini de istiyordu. Bizim paşa, net ve açıktan *“O lmaz öyle şey”* diyerek, bu ülkede doğan her erkeğin bu tezgahtan geçerek bizi tanıması lazım. İlçelere kadar askerin yayılması da, iç tehditlere karşı halkı kontrol etme stratejimizin gereğidir, diyordu! 7. üok müsrifti ve bir kraldan çok devlete maliyeti vardı. şahsi masrafları, eşinin sağa sola dağıttığı hediyeler dahil, Birinci Ordu’dan karşılanıyordu. Oğlunun düğününde, Fenerbahçe Orduevi’ndeki salon, üç defa boyanmıştır. Hanımefendi renkleri beğenmemiştir. Düğün masraflarının büyük bir bölümü de Birinci Ordu’dan ödenmiştir. Bunu o dönemde herkes bilir. 
*
8.* Hazırladığı Balyoz Darbe Planı, ülkeyi dünyadan tecrit edecek ve çökertecek, belki de Irak ve Afganistan gibi, iç savaşa sürükleyerek bölecek, zavallı bir Türkiye görüntüsüne neden olacaktı. Bu planın uygulama esaslarını inceleyen, vasat bir zekası olan (başımıza nelerin gelebileceğini) açıkca kavrayabilir.

*“Hatta bu planda görev alan bir devre arkadaşım, ‘bunlar çıldırmış’ diyerek tepkisini ifade etmiş, sonra da, korkusundan ‘aman geçen gün sana söylediğimi unut!’ demişti.”*

Mektubun altında ad ve soyadı yok; yalnız zarfın üzerinde ad ve soyadıyla açık adres var. Son olarak da şu notunu ileteyim mektubu gönderen emekli subayın:

*“TSK’da subaydım, şimdi emekli oldum. Ne zaman ki, Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın maiyetinde kısa dönem emir subayı olarak çalıştım, kafamda da yüreğimde de bu kurumla ilgili ne varsa yıkıldı gitti.* (Televizyon çıktı) şerefli Türk ordusunu, halkın gözünde rezil etti... Böyle durumlarda havada mektuplar uçuşur, bilirim. Ama ben, (gene de) size yazmaya ve bizzat gördüğüm şeyleri anlatmaya karar verdim... ünce şunu belirteyim; bizlerden fazla korkmayın. Bizler eşlerinin baskısı altında ezilen, ama elindeki silah gücüyle toplumu baskı altında tutarak kendini tatmin edenlerin (de içinde yer aldığı) bir camiayız.

Efendim, bir kişiyle ilgili anlattıklarınızı doğru var saysak da, bu, sadece o kişiyi bağlar. TSK’yı ve bu kurumda, sizin gibi, onuruyla, başını dik tutarak, yüreği vatan ve millet sevgisiyle çarpan binlerce subayı değil elbet. Ha korkup korkmadığımıza gelince beyefendi, hiç merak buyurmayın. Rahmetli Turgut üzal’ın dediği gibi, *“ Allah’ın verdiği canı Allah’tan başkası alamaz!”* 

*
Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*YALüIN KüüüK’üN ECEVİT’İN ZEHİRLENME İDDİASIYLA NE İLGİSİ VAR?*



15.02.2010 

İkinci Ergenekon Davası’nın 39. oturumunda mahkeme heyeti önemli bir karar aldı.

Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün’ün katılmadığı oturumda mahkemeyi yöneten Hasan Hüseyin üzese, dönemin başbakanı Bülent Ecevit’in hastalığı sırasında kaldığı Başkent üniversitesi Hastanesi’nden Ecevit’e ait kayıtları istedi. Medyada olayın içeriği hastane sahibinin Mehmet Haberal olması dolayısıyla, Haberal’a bağlanarak verildi. İşin özünde ise olayın Mehmet Haberal ile ilgisi yoktu.

*Talep nereden geldi*
üstelik bu karar Ergenekon sanıklarından birinin talebi üzerine alındı. Ancak necip medya bu ayrıntıyı da atladı.

Talep Yalçın Küçük’ten geldi.

Yalçın Küçük duruşmada sorgu sırası kendisine gelmediği halde söz istedi. Duruşma hakimi üzese, söz verdi ve Küçük başladı konuşmaya...

Yalçın Küçük konuşmasında Türkiye’de sivil iktidara karşı yapılan ve başarılı olduğunu iddia ettiği bir darbe planını anlattı. Küçük konuşmasında bu darbenin Ecevit Hükümeti’ne karşı gerçekleştiğini, darbeyi gerçekleştirenin de dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök olduğunu söyledi. Yalçın Küçük’ün sözleri mahkemede soğuk rüzgarların esmesine neden oldu.

*Ecevit ABD’ye direndi*
Küçük ABD’nin Irak’a gerçekleştireceği harekatın hazırlıklarının yapıldığı 2000-2002 dönemini anlattı. ABD, Türkiye’nin de savaşa girmesini istiyordu. Ancak dönemin Başbakanı Bülent Ecevit bu savaşa karşı olduğunu defalarca dile getirmişti.

Küçük’ün açıklamalarına göre buna bir de Ecevit’in İsrail’e karşı “soykırım” sözcüğüne kadar varan açıklamaları eklenmişti. Ecevit, ABD tarafından yapılan baskılara karşı o dönem kendisiyle beraber hareket edebileceğini düşündüğü Orgeneral Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu ile yola devam etmek istiyordu. Ecevit ise hem dışarıda hem içeride kıyasıya eleştiriliyordu.


*Darbe kanıtları*

Küçük’ün tez ve tespitlerine göre olay şöyle gelişti:

Ecevit, öncelikle “koltuğunu bırakması için” ikna edilmeye çalışıldı. Yerine dönemin Dışişleri Bakanı İsmail Cem gelecekti.

Ecevit, bunu kabul etmedi.

Ve…

Dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı olan Hilmi üzkök Ecevit’in düşürülmesi için çalışma başlattı.

******

İkna sürecinin en önemli kanıtlarından birini Radikal Gazetesi yazarı Murat Yetkin’in 2004 yılında yayınlanan *“Tezkere”* isimli kitabı oluşturuyor. Kitapta 29 Ekim 2001 günü düzenlenen Cumhuriyet Bayramı davetinde yaşananlar anlatılıyor. Orgeneral düzeyinde bir grup asker Yetkin’i aralarına alıyorlar ve *Ecevit’in acil olarak Başbakanlık makamını terk etmesi gerektiğini söylüyorlar.* Yetkin olayı böyle aktarıyor.
Ecevit’in yerine önerilen ilk isim dönemin Başbakan Yardımcısı Hüsamettin üzkan. Askerlerin talebi kitabın 56’ıncı sayfasında yine askerlerin ağzından şöyle anlatılıyor: *“Biz bunu Ecevit’e de ilettik, üzkan’a da söyledik”.*

Yalçın Küçük *“Hilmi üzkök Darbesi”* olarak nitelediği hareket için bir başka kitabı daha kanıt gösteriyor. Fikret Bila’nın yazdığı o kitabın adı *“Sivil Darbe Girişimi ve Ankara’da Irak Savaşları”.* Bila, Yetkin’i doğrulayarak dönemin orgenerallerinden bazılarının kendisi ile yemek yediklerini ve bu yemekte açık olarak “Ecevit’in görevi bırakması” yönünde görüş bildirdiklerini söylüyor..

******

*Ecevit zehirlendi*
Yalçın Küçük’ün üçüncü kanıtı ise Rahşan Ecevit’in bir açıklamasına dayanıyor. Rahşan Ecevit *“Bizi zehirleyerek öldürmek istediler”* diyor. Küçük de Ecevit’in hastalığının kendisini düşürmeye dönük eylemin bir parçası olduğunu iddia ediyor. Ecevit’in hastalığı sırasında Başkent üniversitesi Hastanesi’ne yattığını, burada hastalığının iyileşmek bir yana daha da ilerlediğine işaret ediyor.

Süreç daha sonra şöyle gelişiyor.

Ecevit’e *“iş göremez”* raporu verilmek isteniyor. üünkü bu yolla başbakanlıktan tard edilebileceği düşünülüyor.

Ecevit aleyhindeki girişimi fark ederek Başkent üniversitesi Hastanesi’ni terk ediyor. Küçük, mahkemeye Ecevit’in *“Hastaneden kaçtım”* açıklamasını ve hastanede kendisine yapılan muameleden duyduğu şüpheleri gösteren gazete küpürlerini sundu. Küçük ifadesinde defalarca Başkent üniversitesi’nde yaşananlardan* Haberal’ın sorumlu olmadığını, bu işin Haberal’ı da aşan kimseler tarafından organize edildiğini söyledi.*

******

*Türk basınında kampanya*
Yalçın Küçük dördüncü kanıtı da yine bir gazete kupürü. Türk basınında aynı dönemde Ecevit’in görevi bırakması için kampanya yürütülüyor. Hürriyet Gazetesi’nin 15 Eylül 2002 tarihli manşetinde *“Artık Bırakın Sayın Başbakan”* ifadesine yer veriliyor. 

Manşette, Hürriyet’ten Emin üölaşan, Bekir Coşkun, Ertuğrul üzkök; Milliyet’ten Mehmet Y. Yılmaz, Hasan Cemal, Güneri Civaoğlu; Sabah’tan Güngör Mengi, Okay Gönensin; Posta’dan Mehmet Ali Birand, Radikal’den İsmet Berkan, Akşam’dan şakir Süter, Yeni şafak’tan Mehmet Barlas, Cumhuriyet’ten Aydın Engin, Zaman’dan Tamer Korkmaz, Vakit’ten Abdurrahman Dilipak, Milli Gazete’den Zeki Ceyhan, Türkiye Gazetesi yazarı Rahim Er’in ifadeleri var. Gazete değişik çizgideki yazarları bir araya toplayarak aynı ağızdan *“Ecevit görevi hemen bırakmalı”* ifadesini haberleştiriyor. 





Yalçın Küçük mahkemeye Milliyet manşetini gösterdikten sonra Mehmet Barlas’ın sözlerini okudu. Barlas şunu söylüyordu: *“MGK, Ecevit’in hastalığı konusunda tavsiye kararı almalı”.*

******

*Bu açık bir darbe*
Bu sözlerin meşru bir başbakana karşı açık bir darbe çağrısı olduğunu söyleyen Küçük, Ecevit’in partisinin sonunda bölünerek erken seçime zorlandığını söyledi.

Küçük konuşmasında *“Türkiye’de son yıllarda tek bir darbe olmuştur o da Ecevit’e karşı yapılmıştır”* dedi.

Ecevit’ten sonra gelen Erdoğan hükümetinin cumhuriyete karşı faaliyetlerinin Anayasa Mahkemesi tarafından tescillendiğini belirten Küçük’e göre bazı komutanların “Bu durumda neler yapabiliriz” diye konuşmasını yanlış bulmadığını dile getirdi.

Küçük’ün bu noktada çok çarpıcı bir görüşü var: *“Homurdananları DGM Savcıları’nın önüne çıkardılar, mırıldananları Genelkurmay Başkanı yaptılar”.*

****

Küçük sorgu sırası geldiğinde Ecevit’e darbeyi ayrıntısıyla anlatacağını ve detay kanıtlarını sunacağını söyledi. Bu konuşmanın ardından mahkeme heyeti Başkent üniversitesi Hastanesi’nden Ecevit’in hastalığına ilişkin tüm belgelerin istenmesine karar verdi. Ancak medya, ne bu darbe iddiasına dayanan konuşmayı ne de Ecevit’in raporlarının neden istendiğini görmedi.


*Barış Terkoğlu*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*ADLİ TIP KURUMU KARARINDA şAİBE VAR*



16.02.2010 

Star Gazetesi yazarı Eser Karakaş, 12 şubat tarihinde İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı hakkında bir yazı kaleme aldı. Adli Tıp Kurumu’nun belgenin altındaki imzanın Albay Dursun üiçek’e ait olduğunu açıklamasının ardından Eser Karakaş, Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’a bir dönem iddia kaybeden Puşkaş’ın çikolatadan fare yemesini hatırlatarak şu şekilde seslenmişti:

“şimdi Genelkurmay Başkanımız Sayın İlker Başbuğ'a bu kağıt parçasını, aynen Puşkaş'ın 51 sene önce yediği fare gibi, yemek düşüyor. Baylan artık yok ama bu müesseseyi devralan Kahve Dünyası çikolatadan çok güzel pastalar üretiyor, iyi hatırlıyorsam mesela kahvenin yanında getirilen küçük kaşıklar bile çikolatadan. Kahve Dünyası ya da başka bir pastahane için bir çikolatalı pasta *"kağıt parçası"* üretmek işten bile değil. İlker Başbuğ Paşamız, Puşkaş'ın olgunluğunu gösterip bu çikolatadan kağıt parçalarını televizyon ekranlarında, arkasına yine aynı sayıda generali alarak, arkada oturan paşalara da ikram etmeyi unutmadan yese ne kadar hoş bir ortam oluşur, belki de tüm buzlar bir anda erir gider. Bu arada pastahanenin kutu kutu o çikolatalı *"kağıt parçası"* pastalardan işi gücü bırakıp bu imza gerçek değil, bir makinada da oluşturulabilir diyen gazeteci arkadaşlara da göndermesinde fayda var.” 

*Bugün adı İrticayla Mücadele Belgesiyle gündeme gelen Albay Dursun üiçek, avukatı aracılığıyla cevap verdi. üiçek’in cevabında Adli Tıp Kurumu’na ilişkin cevabını ortaya koydu. İşte üiçek’in Karakaş’ın köşesinde yayınlanan cevabı:
*
Star Gazetesinin, 12 şubat 2010 tarihli nüshasında ve aynı gazetenin İnternet sitesinde Sayın Eser Karakaş tarafından hazırlanan *"Ference Puşkaş ve İlker Başbuğ "* başlıklı yazıda; müvekkilim Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek hakkında iftira ve haksız suçlamalarda bulunulmaktadır. "şimdi Genelkurmay Başkanımız Sayın İlker Başbuğ'a bu kağıt parçasını, aynen Puşkaş'ın 51 sene önce yediği fare gibi, yemek düşüyor. ...Bu arada pastahanenin kutu kutu o çikolatalı *"kağıt parçası"* pastalardan işi gücü bırakıp bu imza gerçek değil, bir makinada da oluşturulabilir diyen gazeteci arkadaşlara da göndermesinde fayda var." şeklindeki gerçek ve etik dışı cümleleri ile yazarın halen devam eden soruşturma sürecini ve kamuoyunu müvekkilim aleyhinde etkilemeye yönelik değerlendirmeleri, okuyucuya bilgi verme değil, müvekkilimi yargısız infaza ve yargıyı baskı altına almaya yönelik bir üslup içermektedir. 

Müvekkilimin müdürlüğünü yaptığı şubenin görevleri arasında olmayan bir konuda, yazmadığı ve imzalamadığı bir planı, bazı odaklar istedi diye kabullenmeyerek hakkını araması, insanlık dışı yargısız infaza baş kaldırması, yazarın ifadesi ile pes etmeyerek gerçeklerin ortaya çıkması ve adaletin tecellisi için mücadele etmesi onun en doğal hakkıdır. Müvekkilimin kutsal bilinen bütün değerler üzerine yemin ederek böyle bir plan hazırlamadığını, zaten sorumluluk alanları kesin kurallarla belirlenmiş bir kurumda kendi şubesinin görev alanına girmeyen bir konuda söz konusu planı hazırlamasının mümkün olmadığını, yani yazılan ve çizilenlerin iftira ve komplo olduğunu haykırması neden sizleri rahatsız ediyor? Her fırsatta inançlı olduğunu ve kul hakkından çekindiğini iddia eden, insanlıktan ve dürüstlükten dem vuran yazarın, haklı davasında müvekkilimden pes etmesini istemesi nasıl açıklanabilir? 

Adli Tıp Kurumu'nun (ATK) geçmişte verdiği şaibeli kararları bilen, bahse konu kararları zaman zaman eleştirmekten çekinmeyen yazarın, ATK'nın müvekkilim hakkındaki kararını tartışmasız bilimsel bir gerçek olarak kabullenmesi, hangi demokratik ve insancıl yaklaşımla açıklanabilir? 

Yasal delile dayanmayan haksız suçlamalarla nöbetçi bir hakim tarafından iki kez tutuklanan, üzerine atılı suçların işlendiğine yönelik hiçbir delil olmaması nedeniyle mahkeme heyeti kararı ile serbest bırakılan müvekkilimin, ilahi adaletin peşinde koşan ve yılmadan mücadele eden bir insan olduğunu; demokratik, laik, sosyal bir hukuk devleti olan anayasal düzene sadık kalacağı konusunda namusu ve şerefi üzerine ettiği yemine bağlı kaldığını; ne darbeci ve ne de cuntacı olmadığını defalarca ifade etmesine rağmen, ona yönelik iftira ve yargısız infazların sürdürülmesi inanç ve insanlık değerlerinin ayaklar altına alınması anlamına gelmez mi? Geçmişte 10 yıl devlet okullarında yatılı okuyarak yine milletin sağladığı imkanlarla bugünkü eğitim ve hayat seviyesine ulaşan müvekkilimin, suç unsuru içeren bir plan hazırlamasını ve onu amirlerine sunmasını kabul etmek, olsa olsa ona yapılabilecek en çirkin iftira olur.

*Gerçeklerin ve hakkın peşinde olduğunu iddia edenler, ısrarla gündemde tutulan plan üzerinde; neden sadece imza incelemesinin yapılmasında ısrar edildiğini sorgulamıyor, imzanın nasıl taklit edildiği, parmak izi, kağıt ve mürekkep gibi diğer alanlarda teknik analizlerin yapılması gerektiğini okuyucularına iletme ihtiyacı duymuyor? 
*
Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı tarafından fotokopisinin bile dört ayrı kurumda incelendiği gerçeği bilinmesine rağmen, ıslak imzalı olduğu iddia edilen planın sadece ATK'da incelenmesinde ısrar edilmesine şüpheci yaklaşılmıyor? Yıllar önce atılmış imzanın son bir yılda niçin değiştirildiğini makalede müvekkilime sormayı akıl edenler, haksız yere bir insanın suçlanmasının ve yargısız infazla mahkum edilmesinin her iki cihandaki hesabını nasıl vereceğini düşünüyor mu? 04 Haziran'da bir aramada ele geçtiği iddia edilen plan hakkında derhal yasal işlem yapmak yerine, 12 Haziran'da bir gazetede yayınlanmasından hiç şüphe duymazlar mı? Yoksa onların doğruları kişlere ve zamana göre değişiyor mu? Yoksa o kalemler, gerçeklerin değil de bazı odaklara hizmetin peşindeler mi? 

Müvekkilimin aylardır mesnetsiz ve peşin hükümlü yorumlarla suçlu ilan edilmesi, yargısız infazla birilerinin üzerine attığı suçu kabul etmeye zorlanması, insanlık ve hukuk dışıdır. 5651 Sayılı İnternet Ortamında Yapılan Yayınların Düzenlenmesi ve Bu Yayınlar Yoluyla İşlenen Suçlarla Mücadele Edilmesi Hakkındaki Kanunun 9. Maddesi ve aynı kapsamdaki diğer yasal düzenlemelere istinaden, söz konusu makalenin yayından kaldırılmasını, bu düzeltme cevabının gazetede ve gazetenin İnternet sitesinde yayımlanmasını, kanuni haklarımız saklı kalmak suretiyle rica ederiz. 


*Dursun üİüEK* 

*(Vekili) Mustafa üEVİK 
*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*İMZASIZ MEKTUP YAZSANIZ KİME GüNDERİRSİNİZ?*



16.02.2010 

Akşam Gazetesi yazarı Oray Eğin bugünkü yazısında Star gazetesi yazarı Aziz üstel’in yayınladığı imzasız mektuba değindi. üstel, E. Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın emir erine ait olduğunu iddia ettiği mektubu köşesinde yayınlamıştı. Eğin yazısında neden bu mektubun üstel’e gönderildiğine değiniyor. *İşte Eğin’in* 
*“Yandaşların imzasız mektup merakı” başlıklı yazısı;*

Adı çok gündemde olan bir komutanın yardımcısısınız... Yıllarca beraber, omuz omuza görev yaptınız. Onun bütün sırlarına hakimsiniz... Bu sırlar sizi yıllarca rahatsız etmiş, biriktirmişsiniz ve bir gün patlama noktasına gelmişsiniz... Yanında görev yaptığınız komutanın adı *'Balyoz'* adlı bir darbe planında gündeme gelince de size* 'patlama şansı'* doğmuş. Ve oturup bir mektup yazmaya karar vermişsiniz... 

*Bu mektubu nereye yollarsınız?

*Bir oturup düşünelim...

Büyük ihtimalle bir bavul içinde Taraf gazetesine teslim edersiniz. Onlar hemen basar. 

CIA'e de iletebilirsiniz elbette. Eminim *onlar da bir şekilde Taraf'a ulaştırır* bu belgeyi bazı akademisyenler aracılığıyla.

Ya da bu tezgah boyunca kullanılan birkaç tetikçi köşe yazarı bellersiniz. Hemen hepsinin adları bir çırpıda aklınıza gelir. Kimi Ankara temsilcileri mesela... 

İhtimaller aşağı yukarı böyledir. Aşağı yukarı böyle bir çerçeve. 

*Ama hayır*.

üetin Doğan'ın sırlarına hakim olduğunu iddia eden mektup yazarı bunların hiçbirini yapmıyor. *Bu mektubu* 

*Aziz üstel'e yolluyor. Yanlış duymadınız Aziz üstel!
*
Hani 80'li yıllar televizyonunun talk-show'cusu... Ucuz spor programlarının amigodan hallice yorumlucusu... 

Magazin dünyasında bir zamanların renki play-boy'u... Tam olarak ne iş yaptığı bilinmiyor, bir aralar *'silah tüccarı'* diyorlardı ona ama bu iddiaları reddediyor... 

Bu* 'imzasız'* ama* 'zarfta isim ve adres bulunan'* mektup Aziz üstel'e gelmiş! İnsanın mektubun muhatabını görünce gülesi geliyor. Ama Aziz üstel hiç gülmeden, dahası hiç araştırıp soruşturmadan bu mektubu kalkmış köşesine basmış pazar günü. 

Dinci basının ve yandaşların nasıl kullanıldığının bundan daha iyi bir kanıtı olabilir mi?* Düşünün, hiç tanımadığınız birinden mektup geliyor ve siz bunu öylece yayınlayabiliyorsunuz.* Bunun adı da gazetecilik, köşe yazarlığı!

Bıkmadık mı artık bu imzasız mektupların yarattığı dezenformasyondan... Bu şebekenin her piyonu inandırıcılık sınavından sınıfta kalınca, kendisine yeni maşalar arıyor belli ki... Ama Aziz üstel örneğinde olduğu gibi yer yer gülünç duruma da düşüyor!

Meğerse Ajda Pekkan'dan da Galatasaray'dan da ve darbe planından da Aziz üstel anlarmış... Vay halimize...

Söylemeye gerek yok, dün* Odatv.com*'a bir açıklama yapan üetin Doğan bu mektuptaki bütün iddiaları yalanlayarak yanında çalışanların isim isim dökümünü de verdi.

Ama zaten şebekenin amacı da gerçek bir şey yazmak ya da haber yapmak değil. 

Gazeteciliğe yeni başlayan çocuk bile isimsiz mektuplara itibar etmemeyi bilir. Gazeteye basılan bir yazı ise en az birkaç kişinin elinden geçer.

Aziz üstel her bakımdan *'çakma'* bir köşe yazarı olabilir; ama bu gazeteyi çıkaranlar hala *'imzasız mektuplara'* itibar ediyorsa ortada sadece* bir planlı kötü niyet* var demektir.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*TURHAN üüMEZ CEVAP VERDİ*



16.02.2010

AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Ahmet Edip Uğur’un, AKP eski Balıkesir Milletvekili Turan çömez hakıkında yaptığı *“Turan üömez darbenin başbakanı olacaktı”* açıklamasına üömez’den yanıt geldi.
*İşte üömez’in avukatı aracılığıyla yaptığı açıklama:
*
AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Sayın Edip Uğur’ un müvekkilimiz Sayın Turhan üömez ile ilgili kimi beyanları 15.02.2010 tarihinde yazılı ve görsel medyada yer almıştır.

Sayın Uğur, partisinin yetkili ve sorumlu genel başkan yardımcısı sıfatı ile yaptığı bu açıklamada; Sayın Turhan üüMEZ’ in, *“Sayın Başbakan’ın koltuğuna göz diktiği için ihanet ettiği, balyozcular ve sarıkızcılara yanlış bilgiler vererek onları yanlışlara ittiği ve edindikleri bilgilere göre de; yapılacağı iddia edilen darbe sonrasının da Başbakanı olduğu”* gibi, hayal sınırlarını zorlayan kurgulara yer vermiştir.

Sayın üömez, gerek meslek hayatında, gerekse siyasi hayatında daima ilkeli, ahlaklı, doğru ve dürüst olmuştur. Bundan sonra da aynı çizgisini koruma kararlılığındadır.

Siyasi mücadelesinde rehberi daima demokrasi, millet iradesi ve sandık olmuş, lider sultasına boyun eğmediği gibi, demokrasi dışı tüm aktörleri ve çabaları da lanetlemiştir.

Sayın üömez bugüne kadar hep milletten ve millet iradesinden yana olmuş, demokrasiyi hiçe sayan anlayışların ise daima karşısında olmuş, onlarla mücadele etmiştir.

Bundan sonra da böyle olmaya devam edecektir.

Sayın Uğur’ un, müvekkilimiz Sayın üömez’ i *DARBENİN BAşBAKANI* olarak nitelemesi, kendisinin içinde bulunduğu ruh halini yansıtmaktadır. Bu ruh hali, milletten ve sandıktan umudunu kesmiş, milletle ve gerçeklerle ilgisi kalmamış, darbeden ya da söylentisinden medet uman bir ruh halidir. Müvekkilimizi kimi darbe planları ile ilintilendirme çabası ise, tükenmiş bir siyasi kimliğin liderine yaranma kaygısı ile ortaya koyduğu hezeyanın bir yansımasıdır. Bu hezeyanın asıl nedeni de tarafımızca gayet iyi bilinmektedir.

Sayın Uğur, ortaya koyduğu iddiaları kanıtlamakla mükelleftir. Elinde bilgi ve belge varsa derhal kamuoyu ile paylaşmalı, resmi yollardan da devam eden dava ile ilgili mahkemeye intikal ettirmelidir. Böylece hem milletin doğruları öğrenme hakkına saygı duymalı hem de hukukun tesisine yardımcı olmalıdır.

Bunu yapmadığı ya da yapamadığı takdirde, Türk Milleti kendisini, siyasi tarihin tozlu sayfalarında hapsedecek ve daima aciz bir müfteri olarak hatırlanacaktır.

üte yandan, günü geldiğinde Sayın Uğur, bu mesnetsiz iddialarını mahkeme huzurunda ispata davet edilecek ve devam eden davada tanıklığına başvurulacaktır.

Sayın üömez ile ilgili AKP’ nin en yetkili ağızlarından ortaya atılan böylesi paranoid iddiaların asıl nedeni mahkeme sürecini etkileme ve kamuoyunu yönlendirme niyet ve gayretidir.

Ancak, inancımız tamdır ki, Türk yargısı böylesi siyasi baskılardan, önyargılardan ve imalardan asla etkilenmeyecektir.

Yüce Türk milleti de, feraseti ile her zaman doğrunun ve haklının yanında olacaktır.

Kimsenin kuşkusu olmasın ki, yalan ve iftiralar asla sonsuza dek sürdürülemez. 

Kamuoyuna saygılarımızla duyururuz…


*22. Dönem Balıkesir Milletvekili
Op.Dr. Turhan üüMEZ* 
*
Vekilleri
Av. Engin DüZGüN- Av. ümer Faruk DERE

Odatv.com

*

----------


## bozok

*BAşSAVCI KİMLERİ KORKUTTU?*



16.02.2010 

Cumhuriyet tarihinde ilk kez bir başsavcı gözaltına alındı.

İlk kez görevdeki bir ordu komutanı *(3. Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk)* şüpheli sıfatını kazandı. 

Erzincan Başsavcısı, tarikatlar *(Fethullah Gülen, Menzil, Süleymancı ve İsmailağa)* hakkında soruşturma yürütüyordu.

Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcısı *Osman şanal*, Erzincan Başsavcısı *İlhan Cihaner*'in adliyedeki makam odasında ve evinde arama yaptı.

Erzurum Savcısı önce soruşturmaya katılan jandarma ve MİT görevlilerini tutukladı. üçüncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Berk’i şüpheli sıfatıyla ifadeye çağırdı. Sonunda da *“Senin silahlı terör örgütü Ergenekon üyesi olduğundan şüphe ediyorum”* diyerek Erzincan Başsavcısını gözaltına aldırdı.

Maddi bilgiler böyle…

Peki ya perdenin arkasında neler var?

****

Cihaner cemaat soruşturması sırasında pek çok dinleme kararı aldı ve uyguladı.

İddialara göre AKP’den çok sayıda bakan, milletvekili, belediye başkanı, partiyle ilişkili işadamı ve bürokrat dinlemelere takıldı. Yine iddialara göre dinleme kayıtlarında tarikat faaliyetleri, rüşvet pazarlıkları, ihale yolsuzlukları, bazı kamu görevlilerin tehdit edilmesi gibi pek çok olaya rastlandı.

Cihaner, İsmailağa cemaat lideri *Mahmut Ustaosmanoğlu* ile İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı *Kadir Topbaş*’ın da aralarında bulunduğu *235 kişiyi* kapsayan uzun bir şüpheliler listesi hazırladı. Teyitli bilgilere göre; şüpheliler arasında eski Orman Bakanı *Osman Pepe*’den Yeni şafak gazetesinin sahibi *Ahmet Albayrak*'akadarpek çok isim var. Listede bilgisine ulaştığımız ama henüz teyit edemediğimiz daha pek çok ünlü AKP’li bulunuyor.

******

Odatv şimdilik şu soruların yanıtlarını arıyor:

- Cihaner’e bizzat telefon edip *“Soruşturmayı bırak”* diyen bakan kim?

- Başbakan, Cihaner’le ilgili süreçten ne kadar haberdar?

- Gözaltı kararı, delillerin karartılması ve kişinin kaçma ihtimali üzerine alınıyor. Cihaner de bu yüzden mi gözaltına alındı? Yoksa Erzurum Savcısı Cihaner aleyhine yeterli delil bulamadığı için mi bu baskını yaptı? 

- Cihaner’in elde ettiği kanıtlar AKP’den kimleri korkuttu?

- Erzurum Savcısı *“Cihaner’in elinde başka ne var”* diyerek mi arama yaptı ve gözaltı kararı aldırdı?


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON SAVCILARI AMİRALLERİ NEDEN SORGULAYAMADI?*



16.02.2010 

İlk haberi Sabah gazetesi geçmişti.

*“Amiraller kafes şüphelisi… Kafes Eylem Planı soruşturmasında İzmir’de iki amiralin ifadesi alınacak.”*

Habere göre Ergenekon Savcıları *Ercan şafak* ile *Murat Yönder*, *Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç* ile* İzmir Foça üıkarma Gemileri Komutanı Tuğamiral Mehmet Fatih Ilgar*’ın *“şüpheli”* sıfatıyla ifadelerini alacaktı.

Biz de bunun üzerine “Ergenekon’da yeni hedef belli oldu: O KOMUTANLIK HANGİSİ? başlıklı haberi yayınladık. (Haber için tıklayınız...) 

******

Amiraller bugün ifade verdi. Ama Ergenekon Savcılarına değil, İzmir Başsavcılığı'na ifade verdiler. Usul kanununa göre amirallerin bulundukları mahalde ifade vermeleri gayet normal. Bunun adı *istinabe yoluyla* ifade.

Peki, ifadeyi neden Ergenekon savcıları almadı ya da alamadı?

Bugüne kadar Ergenekon savcıları itham ettikleri bütün kişileri İstanbul Beşiktaş adliyesinde sorguluyordu.

şimdi ne değişti?


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*YARGININ DUAYENLERİ İLK AüIKLAMALARINI ODATV’YE YAPTI*



16.02.2010 

Erzincan Başsavcısı *İlhan Cihaner*’in gözaltına alınmasının hemen ardından Yargıtay Onursal Başkanı *Sami Selçuk* ve Yargıtay Onursal Başsavcısı *Sabih Kanadoğlu*’na ulaştık.

İki hukuk duayenine de aynı iki soruyu yönelttik.

*- Birinci sınıf savcı (Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner) hangi usul içinde gözaltına alınır?

**- üzel yetkili savcının (Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcısı Osman şanal’ın) bir başka adliyedeki* 

*Başsavcılık makamında arama yapma yetkisi var mı?*

******

Sami Selçuk, olayı odatv’den öğrendi. Olay karşısındaki ilk tepkisini şaşkınlık olarak ifade edebiliriz. Ardından da *“Ben bu konularda görüş bildirmiyorum”* diye konuştu.

Hangi konular bunlar? Tabi ki Ergenekon vs.

*Yargıtay Onursal Başkanı bile bu konularda görüş bildirmekten çekiniyor.* 

Sami Selçuk ısrarlı sorularımız üzerine *“suça göre değişebilir dedi, gözaltına alınabilir”* demekle yetindi.

******

Selçuk’un ardından Yargıtay Onursal Başsavcısı Sabih Kanadoğlu’nu aradık.

Kanadoğlu, *“Esasın ne olduğunu bilmiyoruz, o belli olsun o zaman açıklama yaparım. şu an erken”* dedi. Nedir erken olan? Bir Başsavcının nasıl gözaltına alınacağının bilinememesi mi?

Biz gazeteciyiz. Soruların yanıtlarını hukukun en yetkin kişilerinde aradık. Ancak şimdilik yanıt bulamadık. Bunu da tarihe bir kayıt olarak not etmek gerekiyor.

Bu arada; Star Ana Haber’in sorularını yanıtlayan İstanbul Barosunun deneyimli avukatı *Turgut Kazan* ise *“Birinci sınıf savcıların ancak Yargıtay tarafından soruşturulabileceğini”* söyledi. Turgut Kazan, böyle bir uygulamanın yapıldığı bir ülkede hukukçu olmaktan hicap duyduğunu, belirtti.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*YARGITAY’DA İSYAN üIKTI*



16.02.2010 19:11

Erzincan’daki deprem Ankara’yı sarsmaya devam ediyor…

Yargıtay’da görevli 30 yargıç acilen Yargıtay Başkanlar Kurulu’nun toplanmasını istedi.

Başkanlar Kurulu’nun da tek bir gündem maddesi var: Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in gözaltına alınması ve makamının aranması.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ERZİNCAN BAşSAVCISINI TEHDİT EDEN BAKAN CEMİL üİüEK MİYDİ?*



16.02.2010 19:36

şimdi de *Erzincan*’da yaşananları derli toplu anlamamıza yardımcı olacak bir rapor yayınlıyoruz.

*CHP İzmir milletvekili Ahmet Ersin tarafından hazırlanan rapor aynen şöyle:* 

****

*ERZİNCAN RAPORU*

Erzincan’daki İsmailağa Cemaati ile ilgili gelişmeler ve Başsavcıya yönelik girişimlerle ilgili 17.08.2009 tarihli soru önergem yanıtlanmayınca, 10.11.2009 tarihinde tekrar soru önergesi verdim. Ancak ilk soru önergem sayın TOPTAN tarafından işleme konulmuş olmasına karşın, ikinci soru önergem sayın şAHİN tarafından iade edilmiştir.

Bunun üzerine, Erzincan Başsavcısı ve İl Başkanı ile yaptığım telefon görüşmesinden sonra sorunu ilgililerinden dinlemek amacıyla 20.12.2009 Pazar günü Erzurum’a giderek önce H tipi cezaevinde bulunan MİT Bölge Müdürü şinasi DEMİR ve yardımcıları Kıvılcım üSTEL ve Sadri Barkın İNCE ile 1 saat görüştüm. Yine Erzurum’da, askeri cezaevinde yatan Erzincan İl Jandarma İstihbarat personeliyle de görüşmek istediysem de, MSB’nın izni gerekli olduğu gerekçesiyle bu görüşmeyi o gün için gerçekleştiremedim. Günlerden Pazar olmasına karşın MSB’na ulaşarak izin konusunda yardımcı olmasını istedim ve Erzincan’a geçerek gece bir evde Başsavcı İlhan CİHANER ile buluştum. 

Başsavcı ile görüşmemiz gece geç saatlere kadar sürdü ve Erzincan’da geceledim. Pazartesi sabahı Garnizon Komutanı ve kendi isteğiyle ADD Başkanı ile de görüştükten sonra, Erzurum’a dönerek Askeri Cezaevinde yatan Erzincan Jandarma İstihbarat şube Başkanı Binbaşı Nedim SEVER, ve yardımcıları üsteğmen Ersin ERGUT ile Astsubay Orhan ESİRGER’le 1 saatten fazla görüştüm ve akşam uçakla Ankara’ya döndüm.

******

*1-*Erzincan’da Valilikte düzenlenen güvenlik toplantılarında, İsmailağa Cemaati mensuplarının faaliyetlerinin arttığı ve küçük çocukları evlerinden toplayarak yasadışı dini eğitim verdikleri, yine yasadışı yardım ve bağış topladıklarının tespit edilmesi üzerine; Başsavcı, 2007 Aralık ayında cemaat hakkında soruşturma başlatmıştır.

Yani, İsmailağa cemaati ile ilgili soruşturma, Başsavcının keyfi bir girişimi değildir. İl Güvenlik Kurulunun gündemine gelen bir sorun olarak soruşturma başlatılmıştır.

Mahkemeden alınan izinle telefon dinlemeleriyle de desteklenen ve 15 ay süren takip ve soruşturmada: Cemaatin Türkiye’yi *13 bölgeye* ayırdıkları, her bölgenin sorumlusunun merkezden (İstanbul) atandıkları, örgütün (El Maruf) adlı eleman kazanma ve propaganda birimlerinin olduğu, hemen her ilde kanuna aykırı olarak faaliyet gösteren kreş, yurt, vakıf ve dernekleri olduğu ve evlerden topladıkları küçük yaştaki çocuklara buralarda yasadışı eğitim verdikleri tespit edilmiştir. İzinsiz kurslardan alınan ücretler, toplanan nakdi yardım ve bağışlarla, bağışlanan taşınmazların kira ve satış gelirleri ile vaaz, CD ve kitaplardan elde edilen gelirlerin merkeze (İstanbul) gönderildiği, ayrıca Filistin’e yardım, üeçenistan’a yardım gibi izinsiz kampanyalar düzenledikleri anlaşılmıştır. Cemaatin çok büyük ekonomik güce sahip olduğu ancak nerelere ve nasıl harcandığı bilinmemektedir. Erzincan’da belirlenen adreslere 2 kez polis baskını yapılmışsa da sonuç alınamamıştır. Baskınlar öncesinde Emniyetten cemaate bilgi sızdırıldığı kuşkusuna kapılan Başsavcı, bu kez soruşturmayı Jandarma ile sürdürmüştür. Nitekim tespit edilen 16 eve 23.02.2009 günü Jandarma ile yapılan baskında, cemaatin yasadışı faaliyetlerine ilişkin belgeler ele geçirilmiş ve 18 kişi gözaltına alınmış, söz konusu evlerde yasadışı eğitim verilen 64 küçük çocuk ailelerine teslim edilmiştir.

Aynı gün Devlet Bakanı sayın Cemil üİüEK Mardin’den Başsavcıyı arayarak, gözaltındaki cemaat mensuplarının serbest bırakılmasını istemiş, bir gün sonrada Adalet Bakanlığı Ceza İşleri Genel Müdür Yrd. üetin şEN arayarak *( Bu işlerle uğraşanların başı belaya girer)* diyerek, Başsavcıyı üstü kapalı şekilde tehdit etmiştir.

Başsavcı, bu baskı ve tehdide rağmen gözaltındaki cemaat mensuplarını sorguya göndermiş ve cemaatin 9 mensubu tutuklanmıştır.

******

*2-* Erzincan’da başlayan soruşturma, telefon tespitleri sonucu 20 il’e yaygınlaşarak,* Gülen Cemaatini de* kapsamıştır. Bu arada telefon dinlemelerine Yeni şafak Gazetesi sahibi Ahmet ALBAYRAK ( ayrıca da dinlenmiştir), İstanbul Belediye Başkanı Kadir TOPBAş ve eski Bakan Osman PEPE’de takılmıştır. (Telefon tespitleri CD olarak ekte arzedilmiştir).

*3-* Soruşturmanın giderek genişlemesi üzerine, kimliği belirsiz bir kişi, İsmailağa Cemaatinin silahlı örgüt olduğunu belirten imzasız bir dilekçeyi Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcısına göndermiştir. *Buradaki amacın,* soruşturma dosyasınının CMK 250. madde gereği *Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcıya devrinin sağlanması* olduğu açıktır. Nitekim, dinlemelerde bazı cemaat mensuplarının, *daha Erzurum gündemde yokken* birbirleriyle ( dosya Erzurum’a gidecek) diye *müjdeli haberleşmeleri* tespit edilmiştir. Dolayısıyla bu ihbar mektubunun cemaatin bilgisi dahilinde ve bir cemaat mensubu tarafından gönderildiği ve soruşturmanın Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcısı tarafından yürütülmesinin istendiği anlaşılmaktadır.

******

*4-* Erzincan Başsavcısı bu ihbar mektubunun düzmece olduğu nedeniyle, dosyayı Erzurum’a göndermek istemeyince, devreye Adalet Bakanı girmiş ve Erzincan’a müfettişler göndermiştir. Başsavcı, müfettişlerin de baskısıyla dosyayı *(Gülen Cemaati dosyasını ayırarak)* Erzurum’a göndermiştir.

*5-* Soruşturma dosyasını alan Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcı Osman şANAL, İsmailağa Cemaatine yönelik soruşturmada ve baskınlarda görev alan Erzincan Jandarma İstihbarat şubesinde arama yaparak üsteğmen Ersin ERGUT ve Astsubay Orhan ESİRGER’i gözaltına aldırmıştır.

******

Arama kararını veren Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Hakimi İsmail şAHİN’nin bu arama konusunda iki farklı kararı vardır. Her iki kararda, Değişik İş No: 2009/785 numaralı dosyadan ve 18.11.2009 tarihlidir. Kararlardan birisinde, arama yapılacak kişilerin ismi ve arama yapılacak adresler yoktur. Diğerinde ise üsteğmen ile Astsubayın ismi ve adresleri yazılıdır. ( Her iki karar da ekte sunulmuştur).

Ayrıca, her iki kararda şüphelilerin evleri ve araçlarına arama yapılması belirtilmişse de, *İl Jandarma Alayındaki İstihbarat şubesinde de arama yapılmıştır.* Hangi suç nedeniyle arama yapılacağı belirtilmemiştir. Yani her iki arama kararı da yasaya uygun değildir.

Bu husus üzel Yetkili Savcıya itiraz olarak belirtilmişse ve hatta çok ciddi tartışmalar yaşanmışsa da , savcı itirazları dikkate almadan keyfi şekilde arama ve gözaltı işlemlerini tamamlamıştır. İki gün sonra da şube Başkanı Binbaşı gözaltına alınmıştır. üç Jandarma İstihbaratçı da tutuklanmışlardır.

******

*6-* Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcı 4 Aralık günü 25-30 polisle Erzincan MİT Bölge Müdürlüğünü kuşatarak binada arama yapmış ve Bölge Müdürü ile iki yardımcısını gözaltına aldırmıştır. Bu arama ve gözaltılar da hukuksuzdur.
2937 sayılı MİT Yasasının 26-27. maddelerine göre, *MİT görevlileri hakkında soruşturma yapılması Başbakan’ın iznine tabidir. Bu izin alınmadan* keyfi bir şekilde MİT binasında arama ve gözaltılar yapılmıştır. Nitekim, cezaevinde görüştüğüm MİT personeli, itirazlarının dinlenmediğini, çatışmanın eşiğinden dönüldüğünü söylemişlerdir. MİT personeli, neden arama yapıldığını, neden gözaltına alınıp tutuklandıklarını bilmemektedirler. Kaldık ki MİT Bölge Müdürü 1 Temmuz 2009 tarihinde Erzincan’a atanmıştır.

*7-* Müfettişlerin İnceleme ve Soruşturma Raporu ve (sağduyulu bir grup Erzincanlı), ( Duyarlı ve Mağdur Bir Vatandaş) gibi belirsiz kişilerin şikayeti ile Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı hakkında meslekten çıkarma ve 26 yıla kadar hapis istemiyle iddianame hazırlanarak, Tunceli Ağır Ceza Hakimliğine verilmiştir. ( İddianame ve Başsavcının HSYK’na yaptığı savunma ektedir).

******
*
SONUü*

Ekte sunduğum telefon dinleme CD’nin de incelenmesinde görüleceği gibi Erzincan’da, İsmailağa Cemaati ile ilgili başlayan soruşturma, bazı politikacılarla işadamlarını ve Fethullah GüLEN Cemaatini kapsayarak, 20 İl’e yayılmıştır. Başsavcının söylediğine göre, bu 20 İl’de operasyon yapma hazırlığındayken, dosya *uyduruk ve maksatlı bir dilekçe bahane edilerek* elinden alınmıştır.

Anlatılanlara göre üniversite öğrencisi olan gizli tanık Erzincan MİT Başkanlığının İnternet Sitesine yazdığı mail ile, mensubu olduğu Nurcu KURDOğLU tarikatının Hizbullahçı olduğunu, gerek bu tarikat ve gerekse üniversitedeki yapılanmalarla ilgili MİT’le çalışmak istediğini bildirmiştir. Bunun üzerine MİT Başkanlığı tarafından, Erzincan Bölge Müdürlüğüne bu kişiyle temasa geçilmesi talimatı verilmiş ve bu talimat üzerine Mayıs 2009 ayından itibaren kişiden bazı bilgiler alınmıştır. Ancak verdiği bilgilerin tutarsızlığı nedeniyle Ekim ayında ilişki kesilmiştir.

şimdi bu kişinin, MİT aleyhine gizli tanık olduğu ileri sürülmektedir. 

Muhtemelen ilişkinin kesilmesi üzerine savcılığa gitmiş veya hem MİT’le hem emniyetle ikili çalışmıştır.

MİT Bölge Müdürlüğünün basılması, aranması elemanların gözaltına alınıp, tutuklanmaları, 2937 sayılı MİT yasasına aykırıdır.

******

Erzincan-Kemah arasında Sarıyazı Köyü yakınlarında 11.08.2008 tarihinde uzaktan kumandalı mayın patlatılması sonucu 1 Yarbay ve 8 personel şehit olmuştur. Saldırıyı PKK üstlenmiştir.

Tutuklu Jandarma İstihbarat şube Müdürü Binbaşı Nedim SEVER ve yardımcıları, sorguda gerek savcı ve gerekse yargıcın kendilerine *( o mayını siz mi koydunuz)* diye sorduğunu ifade ettiler. Bu durum görüştüğüm Garnizon Komutanı tarafından da doğrulanmıştır. PKK tarafından kabul edilen Reşadiye saldırısının bazı hükümet üyeleri ve AKP’nin bazı yöneticileri tarafından, *kamuoyunun kafasını karıştırmak ve saldırıyı TSK üzerine yıkma çabaları* hatırlandığında, soruşturmayla ilgisi olmayan bu sorular TSK’ya yönelik bir tezgah hazırlığı olarak değerlendirilebilir.

****** 

Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Hakiminin aynı dosya numarası ile ve aynı tarihli, birinin şüpheliler ve adresleri boş, diğerinde üsteğmen ve Astsubayın isim ve adreslerinin yazılı olduğu, aynı dosyadan aynı tarihli iki arama ve gözaltı kararı vermiş olması düşündürücüdür.(Her iki karar ektedir).

Ayrıca her iki kararda da ev ve araçların aranması belirtilmişken, üzel Yetkili Savcının itirazlara rağmen Erzincan Jandarma Alay Komutanlığına girerek istihbarat şubesinde arama yapmasında keyfiliğin ötesinde kasıt aramak gerekir.

*Erzincan’daki cemaat soruşturması,* bazı çevrelerce Albay Dursun üİüEK tarafından yazıldığı ileri sürülen* İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planıyla ilişkilendirilmek istenmektedir.* Dolayısıyla Başsavcı, MİT ve Askeri personel Ergenekonla bağlantılanmaktadır. Oysa, cemaat soruşturması 2007 Aralık ayında, üstelik Valilikteki Güvenlik Toplantısında gündeme gelmesi nedeniyle başlatılmış, sözkonusu Eylem Planının ise 2009 Nisan’da yazıldığı ileri sürülmektedir. Arada 1,5 yıla yakın süre vardır.

******

Sonuç olarak, yasalar çiğnenerek yapılan arama ve gözaltılar, tutuklamalar ile Erzincan Başsavcısı hakkında 26 yıl hapis istemi ile dava açılması, cemaat soruşturmasına misilleme yargıya baskı, yıldırma ve cemaatlere dokunanları cezalandırma mesajları içermektedir. 

üzel Yetkili Savcıların yasal durumu ve yetkilerinin sınırları gözden geçirilmelidir. Bazılarının hükümetin telkinlere ve yönledirmelerine açık oldukları hatta talimatla hareket ettikleri ve kolaylıkla hukuk dışına çıkabildikleri görülmektedir. Keza, hukuk sistemimize sokulan sahibi belirsiz ihbar mektupları, kurgulanmış gizli tanık ve itirafçılar bir terör halini almıştır. Ergenekon soruşturması ile başlayan bu durum, genelleşmektedir.
 
üzellikle üzel Yetkili savcılar kimliği belirsiz bir ihbar mektubu veya gizli tanık veya itirafçı beyanlarına dayanarak başka delil toplama yoluna başvurmadan ve şüpheli veya sanıkların haklarını gözetmeden yani yasal gerekleri yerine getirmeden doğrudan arama talebinde bulunmakta ve gözaltılar yapmaktadır. Mahkemelerde delilleri incelemeden kolaylıkla tutuklama kararları vermektedirler. Tutuklamalar tedbirin ötesinde cezalandırmanın parçası haline gelmiştir. Nitekim Erzincan’daki MİT ve Jandarma personeli ile ilgili delil torbalarının mühürü açılmadan, yani deliller incelenmeden tutuklama kararı verildiği ileri sürülmüştür.

Arz ederim. 25.12.2009

*Ahmet ERSİN 
İzmir Milletvekili*

Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*JİTEM’İN üSTüNE GİDERKEN “CESURDU” YA şİMDİ?*



17.02.2010 11:32

Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı *İlhan Cihaner*, makam odası ve lojmanında yapılan aramadan sonra gözaltına alınıp Erzurum’a nakledilmişti. *Cihaner sorgusunun ardından tutuklandı*. Başsavcı, Erzurum H Tipi Cezaevi'ne konuldu.

Vatan yazarı Can Ataklı bugünkü köşesinde; Cihaner’in bundan 12 yıl önce *JİTEM*’in üzerine nasıl gittiğini anlatıyor. Cihaner’in JİTEM soruşturmasındaki tavrını *“cesur”* olarak nitelendirildiğini aktaran Ataklı, şu an *“Ergenekoncu”* olarak suçlanmasındaki çelişkiye dikkat çekiyor.

*İşte” Cesur diye diye övdükleri savcıyı şimdi Ergenekon üyesi olmakla suçluyorlar” başlıklı o yazı:

*"ünümde bir kitap duruyor. Adı: JİTEM-Türkiye’nin Faili Meçhul Tarihi. Yazarı, Ecevit Kılıç. Aynı zamanda Taraf Gazetesi yazarı da olan Ecevit Kılıç _(Odatv'nin notu: Ecevit Kılıç Taraf değil, eski Sabah yazarıdır)_ her yazısında darbeden söz ediyor.

Bu kitabın 210’uncu sayfasında bir bölüm başlığı var. Aynen şöyle: *JİTEM’i keşfeden cesur savcı.*

Ecevit Kılıç’ın *“cesur savcı”* olarak nitelediği kişi İlhan Cihaner. 1998 yılında İdil Cumhuriyet Savcısı olan Cihaner, bu tarihten 9 yıl önce işlenen üçlü bir cinayetin dosyasını yeniden açıyor.

1987’de Cizre Nusaybin karayolu üzerinde başlarına kurşun sıkılmış halde cesetleri bulunan üç kişinin JİTEM olarak bilinen birimin *ilk cinayeti* olduğu ileri sürülüyor. Cihaner yaptığı araştırmalar sonunda cinayeti Binbaşı Cem Ersever ve ekibinin işlediği sonucuna varıyor.

Ancak *“cesur”* savcı Cihaner ne kadar uğraşsa da önündeki engelleri aşamıyor. Kırklareli Cezaevi’nde yatan itirafçı İbrahim Babat’ın ifadesini almak için verdiği çabalar da boşa çıkıyor.

Savcı Cihaner bunun üzerine itirafçı Babat’a sorulmak üzere* 60 soru* hazırlıyor. Ancak Kırklareli Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı bu soruların hiçbirini Babat’a sormuyor.

üaresi kalmayan Cihaner hazırladığı dosyayı Diyarbakır DGM Başsavcılığı’na gönderiyor ve hazırladığı raporda adını vermeden JİTEM örgütünü tanımlayarak şu anda Ergenekon sanığı olan emekli Albay Arif Doğan’ın da adını vererek, örgütün bir çete olduğunu belirtiyor.

Savcı İlhan Cihaner bununla da kalmayıp JİTEM’i açığa çıkarmak için Adalet Bakanlığı Ceza İşleri Genel Müdürlüğü’ne de bir yazı gönderiyor. Savcıların çok ender başvurdukları bir yöntem olan ve *“değerlendirme yazısı”* olarak nitelenen bu mektupta Cihaner, olayları tarihleriyle birlikte sıralayarak bu örgütün pek çok kanlı olaya imza attığını belirtiyor.

Cihaner bu konuda belge istenilen kurumlardan cevabın çok geç geldiğini ya da hiç gelmediğini de belirterek bu durumda bağlantıları ortaya çıkarmanın mümkün olmadığını söylüyor.

Sonuç olarak savcı Cihaner’in bundan 12 yıl önce başlattığı soruşturma hiçbir ilerleme kaydetmeden bugüne kadar geliyor.

şimdi bütün bunları neden yazdım. Dikkatli okurlar sanıyorum *“Cesur Savcı İlhan Cihaner”* adını ilk okuduklarında anlamışlardır. üünkü Taraf yazarının *“cesur”* olarak nitelediği savcı Cihaner şu anda Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı.

Cihaner bir süredir hakkında yürütülen soruşturma nedeniyle dün gözaltına alındı. Evi ve makam odası didik didik arandı. Kendisine yöneltilen suçlama ise *“Ergenekon Terör ürgütü üyesi”* olmak.

Yani Ergenekon’a temel teşkil ettiği ileri sürülen JİTEM’in üzerine ilk giden savcı Cihaner bugün Ergenekon sanığı.

Cihaner düne kadar *“cesur”*du. Oysa aynı savcı bir dini cemaatin üzerine aynı cesaretle yürüyünce *“Ergenekoncu”* oluverdi.

İşte görüyor musunuz Türkiye’nin halini. Sonra ben *“liberal maskeli faşistler”* deyince kızıyorlar.”


*Odatv.com

*

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON DAVASINDA ERDOğAN'IN SARASI DA KONUşULDU*



17.02.2010 12:00

Yalçın Küçük’ün İkinci Ergenekon Davası’nın 39. oturumunda söz alarak yaptığı konuşmanın ayrıntılarını Odatv’de yayınladık. Küçük’ün 2002 yılında dönemin Başbakanı Bülent Ecevit’e karşı darbe yapıldığını iddia etmesi ve buna karşı deliller göstermesi çok tartışıldı. Küçük konuşmasında, Ecevit’in hastalığına dair şüpheleri de mahkeme salonunda dile getirdi. Bu konuşma üzerine mahkeme, Başkent üniversitesi Hastanesi’nden Ecevit’in hastane kayıtlarını istemişti.

*Park Fora’da ne konuşuldu*
Ancak Yalçın Küçük’ün ses getiren açıklamaları bununla da bitmedi. Küçük konuşmasında Ergenekon İddianamesi’ne giren bir yemekli toplantıyı anlattı.
Temmuz 2007 seçimleri öncesinde Park Fora’da dönemin DYP Genel Başkanı *Mehmet Ağar* ve yardımcısı *Timur Gürgan*, o dönem Hürriyet Gazetesi Ankara temsilcisi olan şu anda genel yayın yönetmenliği görevini yürüten *Enis Berberoğlu*, Ankara Ticaret Odası Başkanı *Sinan Aygün*, gazeteci *Yiğit Bulut* ile bir araya geldiklerini söyledi.

İddianameye 14 şubat 2007 tarihi ile giren bu yemek ile ilgili mahkeme heyetine şu soruyu sordu: *“Madem teknik takip yapılıyor, bu yemekte konuşulanlar neden iddianameye girmedi, ben bu konuşulanları da istiyorum”* dedi. Küçük’ün sorusu sessizliğe neden oldu.

Yalçın Küçük bundan sonra yemekle ilgili ayrıntıları verdi.
 
*Yiğit Bulut işlerimi görüyordu*
Küçük, önce Yiğit Bulut ile ilgili önemli bir bilgi verdi. Anlattığına göre Yiğit Bulut bir dönem Yalçın Küçük’ün çalışmalarına yardımcı oluyordu. Bulut’un kendisinin işlerini gördüğünü, görüşmelerini yaptığını söyleyen Yalçın Küçük, Park Fora’daki yemeği de Yiğit Bulut’un organize ettiğini söyledi.

*Yemekte konuşulanlar
*İşte Yalçın Küçük o andan sonra herkesin merakla beklediği konuşmaları anlattı. Yemekteki konuları beş maddede özetledi:

*1.* Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın epilepsi (sara) hastalığı, hastalığın hangi düzeyde olduğu ve görevini yapmasını nasıl etkilediği

*2.* Erdoğan’ın oğlunun askerliğe gitmemesinin bu hastalık ile ilgisi

*3.* Başbakan Erdoğan’ın yedek subaylık yapıp yapmadığı

*4.* üniversite diplomasının olup olmadığı

*5.* Seçime giderken Musul meselesinin geleceği. (Küçük konuşmasında, yemeğin gerçekleştiği dönemde Mehmet Ağar ile Musul meselesi konusunda paralel düşüncelere sahip olduklarını da ekledi)

Herkesin şaşkınlıkla dinlediği açıklamada Yalçın Küçük, bu yemekte konuşulan konuların Erdoğan’ı rahatsız edeceği gerekçesi ile iddianameye konmadığını söyledi. Konuşmasında sara hastası olmanın ayıp olmadığını ancak buna rağmen basının önemli büyük bölümünün bu hastalığı sakladığını hatta saklamak için çaba sarfettiğini iddia etti. Hastalığı bilen gazetelerin buna rağmen *“fıtık”* yazdığını anlattı. Yalçın Küçük, Ecevit’in hastalığı döneminde Ecevit’in görevi bırakması için kampanya yapan basınının Erdoğan söz konusu olunca uyguladıkları sansürü eleştirdi.

Yalçın Küçük konuşma sırasında mahkeme heyetine yine bir gazete haberi sundu. Küçük, 6 şubat tarihinde Milliyet Gazetesi’nin Ankara ekinde *“Caligula ve Tekel işçileri”* üzerine yazılan yazıyı gösterdi. Haberde Erdoğan’ın Roma İmparatoru Caligula’ya benzetildiğini, kendisinin Erdoğan’ı Caligula’ya benzettiği *“Caligula-Saralı Cumhur”* kitabı ile gazete haberi arasında benzerlik olduğunu söyledi.

*Her iki lider de biliyor*
*Küçük, Yiğit Bulut’un hem Devlet Bahçeli’ye hem de Deniz Baykal’a* bu hastalığı anlattığını, her iki liderin de hastalığı bildiğini söyledi. Bahçeli ve Baykal’ın başbakana sık sık yaptıkları *“hasta”* imasını örnek gösteren Küçük, 
liderlerin hastalığın adını söylemediğini ifade etti.

Yalçın Küçük, Başbakan Erdoğan’ı konuşmasında bir konuda takdir de etti. Küçük, Erdoğan’ın iddialara rağmen bir kez bile *“epilepsi değilim”* ya da *“üniversite diplomam var”* açıklamasında bulunmadığını, bu konuda dürüst davrandığını söyledi.

*Yiğit Bulut çok korktu*
Küçük, bunun dışında medya dünyasında herkesin dikkatini çeken *Yiğit Bulut’un dönüşüm hikayesini anlattı.* Bulut ile o günlerde çok yakın olduklarını ifade eden Yalçın Küçük, Aydın Doğan’ın akrabası olan *Bulut’un, Doğan’ın konuşmalarını kendisine anlattığını söyledi.* Park Fora’da yapılan yemekli toplantının ortaya çıkması sonrası Yiğit Bulut’un kendisinin de *gözaltına alınacağını düşünerek çok korktuğunu, 3-4 gün teknesinde kaldığını hatta yurtdışına çıkmayı düşündüğünü* söyledi. Küçük’ün anlattığına göre Yiğit Bulut hapisten kurtuluşu *“bambaşka bir Yiğit Bulut”* olmakta buldu. Kısa sürede fikir değiştiren Yiğit Bulut, *herkesi şaşırtacak derecede hükümet destekçisi* oldu. İlk iş olarak da Yalçın Küçük’e ve onun tezlerine saldırdı.


*Barış Terkoğlu
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*TUTUKLAMA KARARI NE OLACAK?*



17.02.2010 13:24

Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in adliyedeki odasını ve evini arayarak, tutuklanmasını sağlayan* Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcısı Osman şanal'ın yetkileri, Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu (HSYK) tarafından kaldırıldı.
*
şimdi akıllara şu soru takılıyor:

*Bu yetki kaldırma gelişmesinden sonra tutuklama kararı ne olacak? 
*
Cihaner'in avukatı Turgut Kazan, "*Birinci sınıf savcıların ancak Yargıtay tarafından soruşturulabileceğini"* söylemişti. 


*Odatv.com

*

----------


## bozok

*ADALET BAKANI DüN GECE SAAT KAüTA YATTI?*




17.02.2010 15:56

Adalet Bakanlığı’nın ışıkları sabah gün ışıyıncaya kadar sönmedi. üok dikkat çekiciydi ışıkların sönmemesi.

Peki, ışıkları mı açık unuttular? Hayır.

*Odatv’nin edindiği bilgilere göre Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin de, bakanlık üst yönetimi de sabahın erken saatlerine kadar ayaktaydı.*

Acaba uykusuzluk hastalığına mı kapıldılar?

****** 

*"Tarikatlara dokundurmam"* diyen Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcısı Osman şanal’ın, Erzincan Başsavcısı Cihaner’i sorgulaması 10.5 saat sürdü. Sorgu saat 06.00’da tamamlandı. 

Bu saate lütfen dikkat edin: *Saat 06.00*

Adalet Bakanlığı ise tarihinde ilk kez sabah karanlığında açıklama yaptı. Basın açıklaması başlıklı metne son nokta hangi saatte konuldu, tam bilemiyoruz. İlginç olan Anadolu Ajansı’nın açıklama haberini saat *05.57’de* geçmesiydi.

*Bu ne tesadüf?*

Cihaner’in sorgusu saat 06.00’da bitiyor. Ajans haberi sorgunun tamamlanmasından 3 dakika önce servise konuluyor.

Yoksa Adalet Bakanı *“uzaktan kumandalı”* şekilde yargıya müdahil mi oldu?


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ADALET BAKANI “BAşBAKAN SUü İşLEDİ” DEDİ Mİ?*



17.02.2010 17:29

Elimizde iki açıklama var. İlki Adalet Bakanlığı’na, ikincisi Hakim Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu’na (HSYK) ait.

İki açıklamayı bir arada okuduğunuzda hakikaten ortaya ilginç bir resim çıkıyor.

Bakın odatv ne tür sonuçlara ulaştı…

****

ünce açıklamalara konu Erzincan vakasının kısa özetini verelim.

Erzincan vakasının müsebbibi “ıslak imza” diye kodlanan ve *Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek*’e ait olduğu iddia edilen *“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı”*dır.
Erzurum (eski) üzel Yetkili Savcısı Osman şanal Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’i İrtica Planı’nı uygulamaya koymakla itham etti. Cihaner tutuklanarak cezaevine konuldu. Savcı şanal’a göre İrtica Planı Ergenekon örgütünün planı, Cihaner de örgütün üyesiydi.

****

şimdi sıra resmi açıklamalarda.

Adalet Bakanlığı diyor ki:

“Bir olayla ilgili olarak başlatılan *soruşturma veya kovuşturma kesin hükümle sonuçlanıncaya kadar* savcı, hakim, mahkeme, bilirkişi veya tanıkları etkilemek amacıyla alenen sözlü veya yazılı beyanda bulunmak TCK’nun 288. maddesinde *adil yargılamayı etkilemeye teşebbüs suçu* olarak düzenlenmiştir. Bu hükümler karşısında, yargısal denetime tabi olan işlemlerle ilgili olarak tüm kişi, kurum ve kuruluşların özenli davranması gerekmektedir.”

Peki, şimdi de şu ifadeyi okuyalım:

“Islak imza önem arz ediyor. Kilidi o açacak. *Adli tıp raporunun gereği yapılmalı. Askeri yargının ıslak imzaya ilişkin olarak Adli Tıp’ın raporunu dikkate alması gerekir.* Bakın geçen hafta 8 subay davet edildi. Sonra iki subay daha dinlendi. Demek ki süreç devam ediyor. *Bu hafta içerisinde kim bilir kimler davet edilecek?*”

Bu sözler Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’a ait. (TRT-1 “Politik Açılım” programı, Kasım 2009)

****

Başbakan’ın ifadeleri “Savcı, hakim, mahkeme, bilirkişi veya tanıkları etkilemek” tanımına girer mi, girmez mi?

Başbakan *“Adli tıp raporunun gereği yapılmalı”* sözü acaba ne demek?

****

*Başbakan “Adli Tıp raporunun gereği yapılmalı” dedikten 4 ay sonra (şubat 2010) Adli Tıp Fizik İhtisas Dairesi toplandı ve ıslak imzayla ilgili yeni bir karar aldı. Yani süreç durmadı.* Fizik İhtisas Dairesi 7’ye karşı 4 oyla “İmza Albay üiçek’e ait” dedi. Kaldı ki bu karar da çok tartışmalı. üte yandan Adli Tıp’ın nihai kararı da bu olmayacak. Nihai kararı Adli Tıp Genel Kurulu verecek.

*Bu durumda “gereğinin yapılmasını isteyen” Başbakan adil yargılamayı etkileme suçunu işlemedi mi?*

Bugün ıslak imza Genelkurmay tarafından inceleniyor. Oysa *Başbakan’a kalsa kasım ayında melese bitecekti.* Tabi bu arada ıslak imzanın niye Ergenekon iddianamelerine konu olmadığını da henüz kimse sorgulamıyor.

****

Adalet Bakanlığı’nın açıklamasını okumaya devam edelim:

“Hakim ve savcıların *kişisel suçlarının soruşturulması* Bakanlık iznine gerek duyulmaksızın en yakın ağır ceza mahkemesi Cumhuriyet başsavcısınca doğrudan yapılmaktadır. 

CMK’nun 251/1. maddesinde ise, 250. maddede sayılan suçların görev sırasında veya görevden dolayı işlenmiş olması ayrımı yapılmaksızın *özel yetkili Cumhuriyet savcılarınca* doğrudan soruşturulması hükme bağlanmıştır.”

Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu’nun 250 ve 251’inci maddeleri Erzurum Savcısı şanal gibi üzel Yetkili Savcıların yetkilerini düzenliyor.

Adalet Bakanlığı, bu sabah tutuklanarak cezaevine konulan Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in *“kişisel suç işlediği”* kanaatine varmış görünüyor. Bu sebeple Erzurum Savcısı’nın Cihaner’in ev, makam araması yapmasını, tutuklama istemiyle mahkemeye sevk etmesini ve mahkemenin de tutuklama kararının yasalara uygun olduğunu iddia ediyor.

Biz *“Adalet Bakanlığı böyle söylüyor”* diyoruz ama siz onu *“Hükümet”* olarak anlayabilirsiniz. üünkü bakanlık AKP Hükümeti bünyesinde faaliyet gösteriyor.

Hükümet özetle* “Erzurum Savcısı yetkilerini kullanmıştır”* diyor.

****

şimdi sıra adaletin bağımsızlığını simgeleyen HSYK açıklamasında. 
Açıklamanın özeti şöyle:

*-HSYK, Erzurum özel yetkili Başsavcıvekili Tarık Gür, Cumhuriyet savcıları Rasim Karakullukçu, Mehmet Yazıcı ve Osman şanal'ın, CMK'nın 250. maddesi kapsamındaki yetkilerinin kaldırdı.*

*- Ayrıca söz konusu 4 savcı ile diğer ilgililer hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunulmasına karar verdi.* 

HSYK hakim ve savcıların atanması, özlük haklarının ve yetkilerinin düzenlenmesi vb. görevleri yürütür. Bu çerçevede HSYK, Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcılarının *“CMK 250/3. maddesindeki amir hükmün ihlal ederek, görev ve yetki aşımında bulunduğunu”* tespit ediyor. Ve Erzurum Savcılarının özel yetkilerinin kaldırıyor.

****

Sonuçta önümüze çıkan resim şudur:

Başbakan, adli yargıya *“gereğini yapın”* diyor.

Adalet Bakanlığı *“Erzurum Savcısı” doğru yapmıştır. Yaptıklarını da eleştirmeyin. Suçtur”* diyor.

HSYK da *“Erzurum’un üzel Yetkili Savcıları yetkilerini aşmıştır. Yetkilerinin elinden aldım”* diyor.

İşte size ibretlik bir Türkiye hikayesi.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ERZURUM SAVCISI BAKAN CEMİL üİüEK’İN SES KAYDINI MI ARIYOR?*



17.02.2010 19:34

Odatv, Erzincan vakasının her boyutunu irdelemeye devam ediyor.

Olayın en kilit isimlerinden biri Başbakan Yardımcısı Cemil üiçek.

İddiaya göre Bakan üiçek, *23 şubat 2009* tarihinde *Mardin’den* Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’i arayarak *“gözaltındaki cemaat – tarikat üyelerinin serbest bırakılmasını”* istedi.

******

şimdi Bakan üiçek’e soruyoruz:

- 23 şubat 2009 tarihinde Cihaner’i aradınız mı?

- Gözaltındaki tarikat – cemaat mensuplarının serbest bırakılmasını istediniz mi?

Bunlar esaslı sorulardır.

üünkü…

Yine iddiaya göre üiçek’in Cihaner’le telefon konuşması kayıt alında alındı.

Konuşmayı kaydeden kişi bizzat Cihaner’in kendisi. Ama ilginç olan Cihaner’in telefonları da Erzurum (eski) üzel Yetkili Savcısı tarafından dinletiliyordu.

*Yani Cihaner – üicek görüşmesinin kayıtları hem poliste ve savcıda hem de Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı’nda (TİB) mevcut.*

Bu doğru mu, değil mi?

****

Gündemin can yıkıcı bir diğer sorusu ise şöyle:

Erzurum Savcısı Osman şanal, Erzincan Başsavcısının evinde, makamında acaba Cemil üiçek’in ses kaydını mı arıyordu?


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*HERKES SAVCILARI KONUşUYOR KİMSE HAKİMİ SORMUYOR*



18.02.2010 00:07

Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu (HSYK) olağanüstü toplandı ve Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı *İlhan Cihaner*’in gözaltına alınıp tutuklanması sürecinin baş aktörleri olan Erzurum üzel yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Tarık Gür, Cumhuriyet savcıları Rasim Karakullukçu, Mehmet Yazıcı ve Osman şanal'ın, CMK 250. maddesi kapsamındaki yetkilerinin kaldırılmasına karar verdi.

Ama ortada aslında başka bir başaktör daha var.

Artık geçici de olsa yetkisiz olan özel yetkili savcılar soruşturmayı yürüttüler, Erzincan Başsavcısı’nın gözaltına alınmasını sağladılar, sorgulayarak ifadesini aldılar.

Peki sonra?

Sonra tutuklanması talebiyle nöbetçi mahkemeye sevk ettiler. Yani iddia makamı olarak gözaltına alınarak sorgulanan Erzincan Başsavcısı’nın tutuklanmasını talep ettiler.

Kimden?

*Nöbetçi mahkemeden.*

Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı’nı kim tutukladı?

*Nöbetçi Mahkemenin Nöbetçi Hakimi.*

Nöbetçi hakim savcıların tutuklama talebini reddedebilir miydi?

*Evet.*

Yani önüne getirilen tüm evrak ve delilleri inceleyerek ve şüphelinin tekrar ifadesine başvurarak tutuklamayla ilgili nihai kararı veren kimdi?

*Nöbetçi hakim.*

üzel savcıların tutuklama taleplerinin aksine Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısının serbest bırakılmasına karar verebilir miydi?

*Evet.*

Ama vermedi.

üzel yetkili savcıların talebini yerinde buldu ve bu sayede Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısının tutuklanmasına karar verdi.

O halde...

Asıl soru şu; *tüm Türkiye özel yetkili savcıları konuşurken neden kimse tutuklama kararını veren hakimi konuşmuyor?*

Veya HSYK neden tutuklama kararını veren hakimle ilgili hiçbir işlem veya açıklama yapmıyor?

Bir soru daha:

Mahkemeler tutuklama kararına itiraz halinde, ilgili cumhuriyet savcısından mütalaasını alır.* Acaba Erzincan Başsavcısı’nın tutuklanma kararına karşı yaptığı itirazla ilgili mütalaa hangi cumhuriyet savcısından alındı veya hiç alınmadı mı?*

Bilindiği gibi; Başsavcının tutuklama kararına karşı yaptığı itiraz da reddedildi. 

Reddeden kim?

Hakim.

*Sahi kim bu hakimler?*

Cihaner'e arama ve tutuklama kararı veren Erzurum Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Hakimin adının *İsmail şahin* olduğu ortaya çıktı. şahin, CHP 
milletvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun *“hamiline arama kararı veriliyor”* iddiasındaki hakimdi. Kılıçdaroğlu Erzurum Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi hakimi şahin’in *“hamiline arama belgesi çıkardığı”*nı iddia etmişti.

Bu olay daha çok su kaldırır görünüyor...



*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ZAMAN NTV’DE KELLE GüTüRDü*



18.02.2010 00:50

Türkiye Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in tutuklanması sonrası yaşanan yargı krizini konuşuyor. Haliyle, haber kanallarının da bir numaralı gündem maddesi bu.

Cihaner’in makamına düzenlenen baskın, tüm haber kanallarında olduğu gibi NTV’de de dakika dakika verildi. NTV olayı *'Başsavcıya abluka'* başlığıyla yayına getirdi.

Bu başlık, *Zaman Gazetesi’nden Ali Akkuş’un* hoşuna gitmedi ve köşesinden tepki gösterdi.* “Kirli planlar medyasız olmuyor”* başlıklı bir yazı kaleme alan Akkuş, NTV’nin imajının yerle bir olduğunu, söyledi.

Sonra ne mi oldu?

Kanalın Haber Koordinatörü Mustafa Hoş, NTV’den istifa ettirildi.

Kısacası; *NTV kendi yöneticisinin kellesini Zaman yazarının kalemiyle aldı.* 

Mustafa Hoş, daha önce de AKP’ye yakınlığıyla bilinen Kanal 24’ün genel yayın yönetmenliği görevinden ayrılmak zorunda kalmıştı. O ayrılığın nedeni ise, kanalda yayınladığı *“Daima Lilya”* adlı sanatsal filmin, muhafazakar çevreler tarafından pornografik bulunmasıydı.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*AMBERİN ZAMAN’A SORULAR*



18.02.2010 11:35

Taraf yazarı Ambarin Zaman’ın geçenlerde Economist dergisinde Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’u övücü ifadeler kullanan bir yazı yazdığını haberleştirmiştik _(Bakınız: İLKER BAşBUğ YANDAş MEDYAYI KORKUTTU başlıklı haberimiz).
_ 
Aynı Amberi Zaman, Habertürk kanalında Fatih Altaylı’nın programına katıldı ve ona şu soruyu sordu: *“Genelkurmay Başkanı konuşmak için neden sizi seçti?”* 

Yeniçağ gazetesi yazarı Selcan Taşçı, Zaman’ın bu sorusu üzerine ona da sorulması gereken sorular olduğunu söyledi. Keşke Fatih Altaylı da Zaman’a şu soruları sorsaydı diye bunları sıraladı. 

*İşte Selcan Taşçı’nın bugünkü yazısının o bölümü:* 

“Amberin Zaman adlı Taraf gazeteci, konuk olarak katıldığı programda, programın yapımcısı Fatih Altaylı’ya böyle sormuş...

Keşke Altaylı’da, Erivan’da yaşayan* ’Türkiyeli’* gazeteciye şöyle sorsaydı:

_Washington Post’tan, Daily Telegraph’a, Los Angeles Times’tan, Economist’e, meslek yaşamınız boyunca, “dış basın”, Türkiye ile ilgili istihbarat raporlarını almak için neden hep sizi seçti?_

AKP Kapatma Davası’nda, karar açıklanmadan aylar önce, *“bir yabancı büyükelçi”,* kararın ne olacağını, yani AKP’nin kapatılmayıp da hazine yardımının kesileceğini fısıldamak için, neden sizi seçti?

*“Güvenilir kaynaklar”* Türkiye’ye, protokolü Mart ayına kadar TBMM’de onaylayıp, hayata geçirmemesi halinde, Ermenistan’ın imzalarını geri çekeceği mesajını göndermek için neden sizi seçti?

Sivil darbe mimarı George Soros’dan fonlanan kişi ve kuruluşlar, Kars halkına *“sınır meselesini hazmettirmek”* için düzenlenen festivalleri iptal eden Belediye Başkanı’ndan hesap sormak, yahut aynı faaliyetlere karşı çıkan Azerbaycan Başkonsolosu’nu hedef göstermek üzere neden sizi seçti?

*“Hükümeti yıpratmak isteyen çevrelerin kurbanı oldum.”* Bu sizin ifadeniz. İyi de ne alaka? 

Neden hükümeti yıpratmak için sizi seçsinler? 

*Göbeğiniz birlikte mi kesildi?*”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*İşTE 10 MADDEDE “NELER OLUYOR”UN CEVABI



18.02.2010 11:51
* 

*1-* ümit Boyner 15 şubat 2010 tarihli basın toplantısı ile TüSİAD ile AKP arasındaki yeni uzlaşıyı açıkça deklare etmiştir. Bu, bir önceki başkanın özel durumundan kaynaklanan sürtüşmenin de geride kaldığı anlamına gelmektedir. Böylelikle TüSİAD, ülkedeki iç savaşta konumunu da belirlemiştir: TüSİAD’ın cumhuriyeti tasfiye edip yeni bir diktatoryal rejimi kuranların yanında yerini aldığı artık kesindir; demek ki büyük burjuvazi bu diktatoryal rejimde de gücünü koruyacağına ikna olmuş durumdadır. Bu bağlamda Ahmet Altan’ın 16 şubat tarihli yazısını büyük burjuvaziye yönelik bir tür* “hoş geldin”* yazısı olarak da okumak mümkündür.

*2-* Erzincan savcısına yönelik Erzurum savcılığınca yürütülen operasyon iç savaşın bir parçası olarak görülmek durumundadır. Jandarma İstihbarat Mensupları ve MİT’çilerden sonra savcının kendisi de tutuklanarak cezaevine konulmuştur. Fethullah Gülen’in geçen yılki *“inananların evlerine silah koyabilirler”* şeklindeki açıklamasını, İrtica Eylem Planı ve ıslak imza tartışmalarını hatırlamak operasyonun derinliğini anlayabilmek açısından önemlidir. 

*3-* Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu iç savaşa kesin bir şekilde dahil olmuş durumdadır. Erzurum savcılarının yetkilerinin kaldırılması ve bununla da yetinilmeyip haklarında suç duyurusunda bulunulması bu dahil oluşun açık bir göstergesi olarak değerlendirilmelidir.

*4-* HSYK tarafından görevden alınan savcı 3.ordu komutanı Saldıray Berk’i ifade vermeye çağırmış ve Berk bu çağrıya icabet etmemiştir. 

*5-* YARSAV’ın açıklamasını da bu bağlamda okumak gerekmektedir. YARSAV Erzincan savcısının tutuklanmasını yürütmenin yasamaya yaptığı bir müdahale olarak değerlendirmektedir.

*6-* Sadece bunlar da değil, yargı, Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı şahsında da savaşın içerisine girmiştir. Başsavcı Yalçınkaya’nın Habur, Erzincan ve Erzurum hakkında soruşturma açmış olması savaşın boyutlarını göstermesi açısından önemlidir.

*7-* Yargıtay Ceza Kurulu Onursal Başkanı Osman şirin’in *“HSYK doğru olanı yapmıştır”* şeklindeki açıklaması gözden kaçırılmamalıdır. 

*8-* AKP ilk tepkisini *“bu bir yargı darbesi”* şeklindeki açıklamasıyla Bekir Bozdağ şahsında vermiştir. Demek ki savaş ilanının karşı tarafça kabulü ve savaşa dahil oluş bir darbe girişimi olarak okunmaktadır. O halde *“darbeciler”*e karşı AKP’nin bir tasfiye operasyonuna girişmesi kaçınılmaz görünmektedir. 

*9-* Yasamanın bağımsızlığının ortadan kaldırılıp yürütmeye tabi kılınması diktatoryal bir arzudur. Burjuva demokrasilerinde kuvvetler ayrılığının olmadığı durumlarda faşizm devrede demektir. İç savaş,* cemaatlerin ve tarikatların omuzları üzerinde yükseltilen diktatoryayı* inşa edenlerle buna direnenler arasındadır. 

*10-* Cumhuriyetçilik diktatoryaya karşı durmaktır. Cumhuriyetçiler cumhuriyeti ancak ve ancak bu ülkenin işçisiyle memuruyla, genciyle, aydınıyla koruyabilirler. Yargının yürütmeye tabi kılınmasına karşı çıkmak kadar TEKEL direnişi de bir savunma hattıdır; bu iki hattı, cumhuriyet ve emek hattını birleştirmedikçe cumhuriyetin çöküşünü durdurmak mümkün olmayacaktır.



*Hakan Utkan
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*TAHA AKYOL NE DEMEK İSTİYOR?*



18.02.2010 13:00

Hukuktan anlamam.

İki gündür Türkiye çalkalanıyor. Yargı baskı altında mı, değil mi diye...

Ben de izliyorum her vatandaş gibi.

Kanalları dolaşıyorum...

*Habertürk:* Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu oy çokluğu ile savcıların yetki aşımına uğradığını söyleyerek yetkilerini aldı...

*Oy çokluğu...*

Yani, HSYK’daki hakimler *“bu yapılan doğrudur”*  dedi, *bir hakim* de hayır...

Oy çokluğu... 

Hiçbir kanal... Ne Habertürk, ne NTV, ne Star, ne Kanal D... *Hiçbiri demedi ki; bu karara itiraz eden tek kişi Adalet Bakanlığı Müsteşarıdır...
*
Sonra ortaya çıktı. 

Bir izleyici olarak, haberlerden çıkarmaya çalıştığım sonuç olarak, şöyle dedi kanallar: Savcıların yetkilerinin kaldırılması konusunda muhalif oy kullanan Adalet Bakanlığı Müsteşarı, eğer bugün yapılacak toplantıya katılırsa, yeni savcılar atanması mümkün olacak...

Dedim ya, ortalık toz duman... 

Her vatandaş gibi, ben de televizyon karşısında olayların gelişmesini izlemeye çalışıyorum.

*NTV*’deki *Mirgün Cabas* ile *Ruşen üakır*’ın sunduğu *“Yazı İşleri”* programına, bugüne uygun en münasip isim çağrılmıştı: *Taha Akyol...*

Kendi kendime, *“İyi bir tercih,”* diye düşündüm. *“Bakalım Taha Akyol şimdi ne diyecek?”
*
Konuşma ilerledikçe kulaklarıma inanamadım: Hukukçu olduğu için bizim “biraderlerin” konuğu olan Taha Akyol, HSYK’nın haksız bir karar verdiğini söylüyordu.

Ne Ruşen üakır ne de Mirgün Cabas neden diye sormadı, Taha Akyol da devam etti doğal olarak...

*“Olay, iki savcının birbirine duyduğu husumetten kaynaklanıyor bence. Zaten ben bunu köşemde yazmıştım. Ne olacak bu durumda, diye sormuştum. O savcının yetki aşımı yaptığına ilişkin HSYK’nın verdiği karar yanlıştır. Savcı yetki aşımı yapmamıştır, yetkisini biraz aşmıştır...”
*
Kulaklarıma inanamadım. Yukarıdaki cümleleri aynen NTV’den isteyebiliriniz...

*Yetki aşımı yapmayan, yetkisini biraz aşan bir savcı...
*
Taha Akyol vitrinde...

Karşısında Kürt Açılımı projesinin mimarlarından *Ruşen üakır..
*
Yanında *Mirgün Cabas...*

İkisi de sormadı... Yetki aşımı yoktur, yetkisini biraz aşmıştır... cümlesinin ne anlama geldiğini...

Geçtik...

Dedi ki Taha Akyol adındaki hukukçu yazarımız: *Erzurum Cumhuriyet Savcısı bu tutuklamayı yapmak da haklıdır. üünkü ortada Ergenekon gibi bir suç örgütü var. Anayasanın 251. Maddesinin bilmem kaçıncı fıkrası der ki: “Eğer bir kişi suç örgütüyle bağlantısı olduğu saptanırsa, bu savcı bile olsa, o ile en yakın yetkili savcı tarafından tutuklanır...”
*
Evet...

Bu durumda Erzurum başsavcısı bu hakkını kullanır...

Peki, Erzincan nereye bağlı bu konuda?

*Tunceli?*

Erzurum savcısının bunu yapma hakkı var mı?

Yok...

Ruşen üakır, Mirgün Cabas…

Bunları sordu mu?

Hayır...

Sıradan bir vatandaş olarak Taha Akyol’u izliyorum ve hak veriyorum...

Doğru söylüyor...

Ama ne olur, ne olur Odatv okurları, ne olur biraz aklı çalışanlar...

Bizler sıradan vatandaş değiliz...

Adalet Bakanı’nın sabahın beşinde niye açıklama yapmak ihtiyacı duyduğunu,
Bülent Arınç’ın neden basın toplantısı yapmak ihtiyacı duyduğunu,

Artık biliyoruz...

Deniz Baykal’ın olayı kapatmaya çalışan grup toplantısı konuşmasını bile yemiyoruz artık...

Ben hala uyumaya devam ediyorum...

Ya siz?
*

* 
*A. Mümtaz İdil
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*“51 NOLU DVD’YE NE OLDU?” SORUSUNA POLİS NE CEVAP VERDİ?*




18.02.2010 13:52

Ergenekon davasının *“akıl almaz, dehşet verici”* vb. sıfatlarla anılan delillerinden biri daha boş çıktı.

Söz konusu delil - tutanak numarası sebebiyle - *51 No’lu DVD* olarak anılıyordu.

Polis, 51 No’lu DVD’yi Ergenekon sanığı (üzel Kuvvetler’den) emekli *Albay Levent Göktaş*’ın ofisinde bulduğunu iddia etti. DVD’nin nasıl bulunduğu video çekimiyle de kayıt altına alındı. Ancak Göktaş ısrarla *“Bu DVD benim değil”* diyordu, halen de öyle söylüyor.

DVD’de de yok yoktu. üzel Kuvvetlerin eğitim notları, tatbikat ve plan semineri dokümanları, hatta Balyoz isimli planlar vs. her şey oradaydı.

Bu arada şunu da belirtelim. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı da bu DVD’yi inceledi ve pek çok belgenin gerçek olduğunu mahkemeye bildirdi.

******

Peki ya sonra ne oldu?

DVD mahkeme huzuruna getirildi ve o anda üzerinde kırık / çatlak olduğu anlaşıldı. Yani delil kullanılamaz hale geldi. Ergenekon davasını yürüten 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi TüBİTAK’tan DVD’nin içindeki bilgilerin silinip silinmediğinin tespitini istedi. Ara kararda ayrıca İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’ne *“51 No’lu DVD’nin kopyası var mı”* diye soruldu.

İşte o günlerde Star gazetesinde bir haber yayınlandı (8 şubat 2010):
*“Kırıldı – kayıp efsanesine son. 51 no’lu DVD adli emanette”*

İki satırdan oluşan başlık, haberi gayet güzel özetliyordu. Odatv’de aynı gün bu haberin doğru olmadığını ortaya koyan – şüphe bildiren haberini yayınladı.

İLGİLİ HABER İüİN TIKLAYINIZ

******

Gelelim hüküm ifade eden sonuca…

İstanbul Emniyeti’nin cevabı mahkemeye ulaştı. Terörle Mücadele şube Müdür Vekili Ertan Erçıktı’nın imzasını taşıyan yazıda *“DVD’nin kopyası alınmadı”* denildi.

Peki, şimdi ne olacak?

İstanbul’dan uzaklarda, Erzurum’da Ergenekon soruşturması yapılıyor. 

Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner Ergenekon üyesi olmakla itham ediliyor.

Ortalık toz duman.

üte yandan Ergenekon’un en önemli delillerinden biri daha boşa çıkıyor.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ADALET BAKANI BU SORULARA NE CEVAP VERECEK?*



18.02.2010 17:43

Odatv’nin haberi mecliste soru önergesi oldu.

CHP Zonguldak Milletvekili Ali İhsan Köktürk, Odatv.com yazarı A. Metin Akpınar’ın *“BAşBUğ'UN ELİNDEKİ BELGELER İLYAS MERAL'E Mİ AİT?”* başlıklı yazısından yola çıkarak bir soru önergesi verdi.

İşte Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin tarafından yanıtlanması istenen o soru önergesinin tam metni:

“*TüRKİYE BüYüK MİLLET MECLİSİ BAşKANLIğINA*

Aşağıdaki sorularımın Adalet Bakanı Sayın Sadullah Ergin tarafından yazılı olarak yanıtlanmasını dilerim. 
*
Ali İhsan Köktürk
CHP Zonguldak Milletvekili*

_“Erzurum başsavcılığı, Erzincan Başsavcısı ve bazı askerler aleyhine soruşturma başlatmış, eski Erzincan Bölge Jandarma komutanı, diğer bazı askerler ve bazı esnaf soruşturulmuş, bir bölümü de tutuklanmış. Bu soruşturmada en önemli tanık, rüşvet almak ve görevini kötüye kullanmak türünden suçlamalarla Erzincan başsavcısı tarafından hakkında dava açılan İliç savcısıymış.
_
_İliç savcısı kendisine dava açan Erzincan savcısını, şu anda tutuklu bulunan dönemin Erzincan Bölge Jandarma komutanını, bazı diğer askerleri ve kendi aleyhine tanıklık eden esnafı, Ergenekoncu, ya da Jitem’ci olmakla suçlamış; Ergenekon tarafından öldürülmek istendiğini, arabasına kene bile konduğunu iddia etmiş. Esnaftan borç aldığı iddialarını reddeden İliç savcısını AKP ilçe başkanı bile, “evet, benden de borç aldı, ama sonra geri ödedi” diyerek yalanlamış.
_
_İliç savcısı iddialarının önemli bir bölümünü İlyas Meral isminde bir vatandaşın tanıklığına dayandırmış. Bu tanıklık Erzurum Başsavcısı tarafından kullanılmış, tutuklamaların gerekçesi olmuş.
_
_Ancak, Ankara’da ortaya çıkan İlyas Meral gazetecilere şunları söylemiş.
_
_“İliç savcısı beni Ankara’da buldu, asılsız şeylerde bulundu. Erzincan'da birtakım olayların geliştiğini, Erzincan üzerinde oyunlar oynandığını, bunları bertaraf etmek için Sivil Toplum Kuruluşlarının el ele verdiğini, bunun altında benim de imzamın olması gerektiğini söyledi. Getirdiler, ben de imza attım, bununla da başsavcı hakkında tanıklık da yer almış." 
_
_İlyas Meral, Erzurum Başsavcısı tarafından tanığı olduğu iddia edilen olayların aslında tanığı olmadığını söylüyor. Ama onun sözde tanıklığıyla bazı insanlar şu anda tutuklu.
_
_İlyas Meral’in aslında söylediği şu: İliç savcısının da yardımıyla Erzurum başsavcısı, askerler, Erzincan başsavcısı ve savcı İliç aleyhinde tanıklık eden esnaf hakkında sahte delil oluşturdu.”_ *(Odatv.Com)* 

*Buna göre;*

*1. Bu çok vahim iddiaları arkasındaki gerçeği ortaya çıkarmak için Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişlerini hemen harekete geçirmeyi ve kuşkuların ortadan kaldırılmayı düşünüyor musunuz?
*
*2. İliç Cumhuriyet Savcısı ve olayın bütününe yönelik olarak basında yer alan haberlerden sahte delil üreten bir merkezin varlığı gibi bir durum ortaya çıkmaktadır. Bu iddialar hukuk devleti açısından son derece vahimdir. Bu haberler üzerine konuyla ilgili herhangi bir soruşturma açılmış mıdır? 
*
*3. 2802 Sayılı Hakimler ve Savcılar Yasası’nın 90 ve Ceza Muhakemeleri Kanunu’nun 250/3 maddeleri çok açıktır. Birinci sınıf yargıç ve savcıların Yargıtay’da yargılanacak kişi statüsünde olmaları nedeniyle, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısının soruşturma yetkisi olmayan kişilerce aranarak gözaltına alınması, sorgulanması ağır bir hukuk ihlali değil midir?”*


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*CİHANER HANGİ KONUDA HAKLI üIKTI?*



19.02.2010 00:31

Milliyet’ten Gökçer Tahincioğlu ve Radikal’den İsmail Saymaz yazdıkları haberlerde, Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in, Erzurum (artık eski dememiz gereken) özel yetkili savcısı Osman şanal tarafından yapılan sorguda sorulan sorulardan bazılarını yazdılar.

Bu haberlerden de anlaşıldığı üzere, şanal’ın Cihaner’e sorduğu bazı sorular, Adalet Bakanı ile HSYK arasındaki hukuki anlaşmazlığa da ışık tutuyor. Yani Başsavcı’ya açılan soruşturmanın göreviyle mi ilgili, yoksa kişisel mi olduğunun ipuçlarını bu sorguda da bulabiliyoruz. 

Ama ona geçmeden önce başlıktaki soruyu, yani Cihaner’in hangi konuda haklı çıktığını, sorgudaki bir bölümle yanıtlayalım: 

*POLİSTEN SIZABİLİR DEDİ, SIZDI!* 

*Osman şanal soruyor:* Erzincan’daki operasyonları neden polisle yürütmediniz?

*İlhan Cihaner yanıtlıyor:* Gizli bir operasyondu. Bu nedenle güvendiğim isimlerle yaptım, poliste sızma olabilirdi.

Demek ki, Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner cemaatlerle ilgili soruşturmayı yürütürken polise güvenmemişti. Polisten cemaate bilgi sızacağından kuşkulanmıştı. 

Başsavcı işte bu kuşkusunda haklı çıktı. üünkü…

Erzincan’daki cemaat soruşturması sırasındaki telefon dinleme kayıtları iki gündür birçok internet sitesinde yayınlanıyor. Bu dinlemeler Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin kararıyla yaklaşık iki yıl süreyle yapılmış ve konuşmalarda suç unsuru bulunmuş.

Bu telefon konuşmalarından anlaşıldığına göre, Erzincan’da soruşturulanlardan cemaatçi kuruluşlara yapılacak olan operasyon, Vuslat-Der Başkanı şevket Gökşan’a *“badanacılar gelecek”* şifresiyle sızdırılıyor!

Başka bir dinlemede ise, *“Askeriyeden dostumuz İsmailağa cemaatinin önde gelen hocaefendilerinin telefonlarını ve kendilerini takibe almışlar”* diyen cemaat mensupları *“Emniyet yapsa kolay, emniyete girip çıkarız, jandarmaya giremiyoruz”* şeklinde konuşuyorlar.


*GüREVLE İLGİLİ SORULAR* 

Cihaner’e sorulan* “operasyonları neden polisle yürütmediniz”* şeklindeki soru, Erzurum eski Savcısı şanal’ın aynı zamanda Başsavcı Cihaner’e göreviyle ilgili bir suçlama yönelttiğini de gösteriyor. üünkü söz konusu operasyon Erzincan’da yürütülen cemaat soruşturmasıyla ilgili bir operasyondur. Bu soru HSYK’nın kararının haklı olduğunu gösteriyor. Zaten Savcı şanal bu sorguda sorduğu Ergenekon, Dursun üiçek, İrtica eylem planıyla ilgili bütün soruları, Başsavcı Cihaner’in Erzincan’da yürüttüğü soruşturmayla bağlantılı olarak soruyor. 

Erzurum’daki sorgudan deşifremizi iki savcı arasındaki çok ilginç bir diyalogla bitirelim:

*şANAL soruyor:* Silahlı bir örgüt diyorsunuz neden bize bilgi vermediniz? 

*CİHANER yanıtlıyor:* Silahlı örgüt olduğunu siz söylediniz ve benden dosyayı aldınız.

*şANAL soruyor:* Size bu operasyonu yapmanızı kim söyledi?

*CİHANER yanıtlıyor:* Bunlar ağır ithamlar, meslek hayatımda kimseden emir almadım. Kasıt var sorularınızda. Ben görevimin gereğini yaptım. Varsa suçum Yargıtay karar verir, siz değil.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON DAVASI AVUKATLARI EYLEM YAPIYOR*



19.02.2010 00:35

Türkiye günlerdir yargıda yaşanan depremi konuşurken* Ergenekon Davası*’nın sanık avukatları bugün eyleme hazırlanıyor. *üğleden sonra gerçekleşecek oturumda avukatlardan biri davada yaşanan hukuksuzlukları anlatan ortaklaşa hazırladıkları metni okuyacak. Metnin okunmasının ardından avukatlar toplu olarak cüppelerini çıkaracak ve izleyicilerin arasına katılacak.* Avukatlar bu eylemle davanın başından beri karşı karşıya olduklarını iddia ettikleri hukuksuzlukları eleştirecek.

Avukatlar, Silivri’ye mahkeme inşa edilerek davanın görülmesinden, gizliliği olan pek çok belgenin hükümete yakın medyaya sızmasına kadar hukuksal sürecin işleyişine dair pek çok eleştiri getiriyordu. Ayrıca hiçbir mahkemede olmayan, avukatlara üst araması yapılması gibi uygulamalar da avukatların tepkisini çekiyordu.

Avukatlar, bu uygulamaları protesto etmek için toplu olarak bugünkü oturumda eylem yapma kararı aldı. Yargıda yaşanan depremin olduğu günlerde Ergenekon Davası’nda yaşanacak bu eylem çok konuşulacak gibi görünüyor.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*FERHAT SARIKAYA NEREDE?*



*19.02.2010 01:19*


Yargıda yaşanan kriz Türkiye'nin bir numaralı gündem maddesi olmaya devam ediyor. Bu süreçte sürekli olarak, şemdinli Soruşturması’nı yürüten *Eski Van üzel Yetkili Savcısı Ferhat Sarıkaya*’nın adı anılıyor. HSYK’nın *“Erzurum kararları”* Ferhat Sarıkaya olayına benzetiliyor.

*Peki, adı tekrar gündeme gelen Ferhat Sarıkaya şu an nerede?*

Odatv olarak Sarıkaya’nın doğduğu köy olan, *Kırşehir’in Akpınar İlçesi’ne bağlı Pekmezci Köyü’ne* ulaştık. Ferhat Sarıkaya’nın ağabeyi *Avni Sarıkaya*’nın evini aradık. Telefona Sarıkaya’nın amcasının eşi *Hanım Sarıkaya* çıktı. Avni Sarıkaya’nın kulağıyla ilgili bir operasyon için Ankara’ya bir hastaneye -adı bizde saklı- gittiğini, söyledi.

*Ferhat Sarıkaya’nın nerede olduğunu bilmediğini* söyleyen Hanım Sarıkaya, *sadece ağabey Avni Sarıkaya’nın doğruyu bilebileceğini* aktardı. Sorularımızı yanıtlayan Sarıkaya, *Ferhat Sarıkaya’nın Kırşehir’de yaşamadığını* da sözlerine ekledi.

Bunun üzerine Ferhat Sarıkaya’nın amcası *Hüseyin Sarıkaya*’ya ulaştık. Kendimizi tanıttıktan ve Ferhat Sarıkaya’yı sorduktan sonra şu cevabı aldık: *“Nerede olduğunu bilmiyorum, başkasına sorun”*

Bilindiği gibi; Ferhat Sarıkaya HSYK tarafından meslekten ihraç edildikten sonra kayıplara karışmıştı. Memleketi Kırşehir’de bir markette çalıştığı, Bosna Hersek’e ve ABD’ye gittiği, hatta Ergenekon Davası’nda gizli tanık olmak için, estetik ameliyat geçirdiği yazıldı.

Avaztürk haber sitesinden Ahmet Takan'ın haberine göre; Ferhat Sarıkaya sırra kadem basmadan önce uzun süre Ankara'da ikamet etti. Buna göre; Başbakan Erdoğan ve Melih Gökçek'in avukatı Mehmet Ali Alan tarafından istihdam edildi. Savcı Sarıkaya, 2 yıl Alan'ın bürosunda çalıştı.

Bununla birlikte; Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin, konuyla ilgili CHP’li Kemal Anadol’un verdiği soru önergesine; *“eski Van Cumhuriyet Savcısı Ferhat Sarıkaya'nın yurtdışındaki yeri konusunda kayıtlarda herhangi bir bilgi bulunmadığını”* bildirmişti. Ergenekon Davası’nın gizli tanığı olup olmadığı sorusuna ise; *Tanık koruma Kanunu’nun hükümlerinin “gizli” olarak yürütüldüğünü*, söylemişti. (22 Aralık 2009)

Yargı krizi daha başlamadan, *5 şubat* tarihinde Radikal gazetesinde İsmail Saymaz imzalı çıkan bir haberle bitirelim:

“şemdinli iddianamesi nedeniyle Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu'nca (HSYK) meslekten atılan eski Van üzel Yetkili Savcısı Ferhat Sarıkaya'nın kayıplara karışınca mahkÃ»m olduğu tazminat davaları ortada kaldı.

şemdinli iddianamesi nedeniyle Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu’nca (HSYK) meslekten atılan eski Van üzel Yetkili Savcısı Ferhat Sarıkaya’nın kayıplara karışınca mahkÃ»m olduğu tazminat davaları ortada kaldı. Sarıkaya’nın şemdinli iddianamesinde isimlerine yer verdiği üç subay ile işadamı Mehmet Ali Altındağ ‘kişilik hakları zedelendiği’ gerekçesiyle 5 biner TL tazminat kazandı. Ancak Sarıkaya, Van’daki adresinde bulunamadığından üç asker iz sürmeyi bıraktı. Altındağ’sa Sarıkaya’yı şimdi Kırşehir, Aksaray ve Ankara’da arıyor. Van Yüzüncü Yıl üniversitesi (YYü) ile ilgili soruşturmada, cezaevinde intihar eden Enver Arpalı’nın ailesi de tazminat arayışını sürdürüyor. Aile, tazminat kazansa bile, Sarıkaya’yı bulmaları zor. (…)”
*

**Odatv.com

*

----------


## bozok

*O İHSAS-I REYSE BU NE?*



19.02.2010 01:29

Adalet Bakanı *Sadullah Ergin*, Yargıtay Başkanı'nın *“HSYK’nın kararı hukuka uygundur”* açıklamasını *“ihsas-ı rey”* olarak değerlendirmişti. Bu doğru bir değerlendirme değildi, çünkü Yargıtay Başkanı yasaların uygulanmasıyla ilgili usul hakkında görüş bildiriyordu.

Yargının siyasallaştırılması konusuyla ilgili bu krize sonunda *Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül de* müdahil oldu ve bırakın ihsas-ı reyi, hükümetin yargıyı emri altına alma çabalarına yardımcı olacak sözler söyledi. 

Türkiye'ye resmi ziyarette bulunan Tanzanya Cumhurbaşkanı ile görüşmelerinin ardından üankaya Köşkü'nde düzenlenen ortak basın toplantısında birisi bir punduna getirip o soruyu sordu. Abdullah Gül de zaten bunu beklermiş gibi fırsatı kaçırmayıp topa girdi ve şu düşünceleri dile getirdi: 
*
“üok süratli bir yargı reformu yapmak gerekiyordu. Yargı reformu yapılırken bu kısırdöngüyü derinleştirici bir şekilde olmamalıydı. Bu konuda AB’nin standartları iki taraf tarafından süratli bir şekilde üstlenilmeliydi.”* 

Bu sözler, kimilerin o makamdan beklediği *“hakemlik”* tavrından çok uzak, hatta ortamı daha da gerecek bir nitelikteydi. şöyle ki; 

Gül’ün yargı reformu dediği şey, zaten bir süredir hükümet tarafından yüksek yargıyı iğdiş etmek üzere tasarlanan bir plandı. En büyük çatışma, bu sözde* “reform planının”* kimseye danışılmadan kapalı kapılar ardında tezgahlanmasından kaynaklanıyordu. Zaten Gül’ün *“iki taraf”* demesinden de bu çatışmayı çok iyi bildiği anlaşılıyordu. 

Ayrıca, hükümet tarafının AB standartlarını falan da pek umursadığı yoktu. üünkü AB standartları, yürütmenin yargıya her türlü müdahalesini etkisiz kılmayı gerektiriyordu. AB’ye uyulacak olsa, Adalet Bakanı ve müsteşarının HSYK’ya katılıp oy kullanılması söz konusu bile olamazdı. AİHM eski yargıcı Rıza Türmen, Milliyet’teki köşesinde üç-dört yazısından birinde bu konuyu yazar. Hükümetin tasarladığı sözde reformda ise yürütmenin yargıya müdahalesi daha da ağırlaştırılıyor:* HSYK üyelerinin ve Anayasa Mahkemesi üyelerinin bile nerdeyse hükümet tarafından atanması sağlanmaya çalışılıyor.* 

Son olarak da şunu ekleyelim: Söz konusu *“yargı reformu”* Anayasa’nın birçok maddesinde değişiklik gerektiriyor. Yoksa Abdullah Gül Hindistan’da söylediği *“Anayasa değiştirme fırsatı kaçtı”* sözünden geri mi dönüyor?


*Odatv.com 

*

----------


## bozok

*CEMİL üİüEK’İN YEğENİ NEREDE ASKERLİK YAPMIşTI?*



19.02.2010 13:11

Odatv olarak bu noktada bir soru sormuştuk. Herkes tutuklama isteyen ve arama emri çıkartan savcıları konuşuyor da neden tutuklama kararı veren nöbetçi hakim konuşulmuyor diye.

Tutuklama kararı veren nöbetçi hakim, bir süre önce Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun *“hamiline arama kararı veriliyor”* dediği Erzurum Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi hakimi İsmail şahin olduğu ortaya çıktı.

Gazetecilik soru sorma işidir. Doğru soruyu sorma işidir. Merak olmadan gazetecilik olmaz.

şimdi bir soru soruyoruz.

HSYK tarafından yetkileri kaldırılan *Erzurum üzel Yetkili Başsavcıvekili Tarık Gür* ile kamuoyunun yakından tanıdığı ve Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın çocuklarına burs veren, CHP’li vekilleri arayıp rüşvet teklif etmekten mahkum olan, *Ramsey’in patronu Remzi Gür* arasında bir akrabalık ilişkisi var mıdır?

*İkinci bir soru daha…*

Devlet Bakanı Cemil üiçek’in bir yeğeni var.

*Adı Mustafa üiçek. 
*
Geçtiğimiz yıl Erzincan’da askerlik yaptı. 

Mustafa üiçek’i birliğine kim teslim etti?

*Erzincan Valisi Abdulkadir Demir.* Her ne kadar Erzincan’a yaptığı hizmetler gündemde olsa da, bir valinin bakanın yeğenini birliğine teslim etmesi, tasvip edilecek bir davranış değil.

Demir göreve, uzun yıllar boyunca başarıyla devlete hizmet eden Vali Ali Güngör merkeze çekilerek atandı. Demir ise valiliğe Gaziantep İl üzel İdaresi Genel Sekreterliği’nden atandı.

Abdulkadir Demir’in teslim ettiği birliğin komutanı Albay Recep Gençoğlu şimdi tutuklu. Tarikatları soruşturan İlhan Cihaner de. Cihaner’e soruşturma sırasında Cemil üiçek’in telefon ederek soruşturmayı bırakmasını istediği günlerdir konuşuluyor.

Yani…

Yanisi bir tuhaf devlet olduk. 

Bakanının yeğenini karşılayıp, komutana teslim eden vali hızla yükseliyor. Bakanın sözünü dinlemeyip görevini yapan savcılar komutanlar cezaevine giriyor.

İhsas-ı reyden daha tehlikeli gelişmeler yaşanmıyor mu?


*Odatv.com

*

----------


## bozok

*SAVCI şANAL BAşSAVCI CİHANER’DEN MUHBİR üALMIş*



19.02.2010 16:45


Bugünkü Vatan internet sitesinde, Vatan gazetesinin birinci sayfasına almadığı çok önemli bir haber vardı. İnternet sitesinin manşetlerinden birinde yer alan Kemal Göktaş imzalı bu habere göre, Başsavcı *İlhan Cihaner 14 Ocak* tarihinde Adalet Bakanlığına Erzurum özel yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı *Osman şanal* ile ilgili bir şikayet yazısı göndermişti. 

Bu yazıya göre *Osman şanal,* cemaat soruşturmasına adı karıştığı için ilgili soruşturmadan etik olarak çekilmesi gerektiği halde çekilmemiş, üstelik bilgi paylaşma ve eşgüdüm taleplerini de yerine getirmemişti.

Ancak şikayet yazısının en inanılmaz kısmı sonuydu. Burada anlatılanlara göre, Osman şanal, Erzincan Başsavcılığının telefonlarını dinleyerek bazı muhbir isimlerine ulaşmış, sonra da bu muhbirleri gözaltına alarak daha önce tutuklanan sanıklar ile Cihaner aleyhinde ifadelerini almıştı! 

Yani Osman şanal, Erzincan’daki soruşturmanın muhbirlerini tabir caizse *“çalmış”* ve o soruşturma aleyhine açacağı davanın gizli tanıkları haline getirmişti. 

Dünkü *“Cihaner hangi konuda haklı çıktı?”* başlıklı yazımızda Başsavcıya Erzurum’da sorulan soruların şifrelerini çözmüştük. 

şimdi o sorulara bakarak Cihaner’in Adalet Bakanlığına yazdığı yazının da haklı çıktığını görüyoruz. 

üünkü Osman şanal’ın Cihaner’e sorduğu sorular arasında bu Erzincan’da *“muhbir”* iken, daha Erzurum’da *“gizli tanığa”* dönüşen kişilerin adları da geçiyor. 

Erzincan-Erzurum hattındaki gelişmeler deşildikçe kim bilir hukuk literatürüne geçecek daha hangi inanılmaz olaylarla karşılaşacağız. 

*

**Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*'Bu nasıl pervasızlık'* 





*19.2.2010 / ANKA / VATAN GZT.* 

YargItay Onursal Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Sabih Kanadoğlu, Erzurum Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal’ın tebligat kendisine ulaşmadan, Ergenekon’la ilgili soruşturma dosyalarını İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na göndermesini *“pervasızlık”* olarak değerlendirdi: 

_“Ne olduğunu bildiğiniz halde, bizzat Başkanvekili’nin ağzından duymanıza rağmen dosyanın İstanbul’a gönderilmesi, görevi ihmalden çok, görevi kötüye kullanma suçudur. Elbette ki hesabı sorulacak bir suçtur. Hem disiplin yönünde, hem de Ceza Kanunu önünde ne yapılacaksa mutlaka yapılmalıdır. Eğer bu iyi niyet meselesi ise, hiçbir şeyden haberiniz yoktur, o tebligatın size gelmesiyle öğreneceğiniz bir olay ise zaten mesele yok. Ama siz bunu bildiğiniz halde bunu mesele yapıyorsunuz o zaman orada iyi niyetten değil, kasıttan bahsetmek mümkün olur.”_

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon savcılarına ifade verecek!* 

*19.2.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



*'3. Ordu komutanı Berk'in ifadesi İstanbul'da alınabilir'*

Daha önce iki kez ifadeye çağrılan Erzincan’daki 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk’in dosyası İstanbul’a gönderildi. Berk’i gerektiği taktirde Ergenekon savcıları sorgulayacak.

HSYK tarafından yetkileri elinden alınan Erzurum Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal, Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk’i daha önce iki kez ifadeye çağırmıştı.

3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk'e 26 şubat'a kadar süre verilmişti.

şanal, yetkileri alınmadan önce Erzincan’daki soruşturma dosyasını İstanbul’a göndermişti.

...

----------


## bozok

*'Savcı değil militan'* 



_Tutuklanan Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner’in avukatı Turgut Kazan, Erzincan’daki dosyanın İstanbul’a gönderilmesine tepki gösterdi._

*19.2.2010 / Haluk ATALAY/İSTANBUL, (DHA) / VATAN GZT.* 


TUTUKLANAN Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in avukatı *Turgut Kazan,* müvekkilinin dosyasının gönderildiği Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'ne geldi. Dosyanın kaçırıldığını ileri süren Turgut Kazan, özel yetkisi HSYK tarafından alınan Erzurum Savcısı Osman şanal için* "Militan"* dedi. Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner'in tutukluluğuna itiraz için dün Erzurum'da dilekçe verdiklerini belirten Turgut Kazan, bugün de dilekçenin bir yenisini İstanbul Adliyesi'ne verdiğini söyledi. Turgut Kazan adliyeden ayrılırken basın mensuplarına açıklama yaptı ve şunları söyledi:

_"İstanbul üzel Yetkili Savcılığı ile yaptığımız görüşme hakkında açıklama yapmam sözkonusu değil. Tutuklamaya ilişkin süreci Erzurum'a verdiğimiz dilekçe istikametinde değerlendirecekler. Bu konuda bir açıklama yapmaya gerek yok. ünemli olan Türkiye'de hukuk devleti ile bir oyun oynandığının kamuoyunun bilmesini istiyorum._

*SAVCI VE BAKANLIK PASLAşTI* 

*Â´Savcı değil militanÂ´*



*video için tıklayın*


Yani HSYK bir savcının özel yetkisini kaldırıyor. Bu yetkisi kaldırılan savcıya tebligat bakanlıkça zamanında yapılmıyor. Bakanlık ile görevden alınan savcı birbirleri ile paslaşıp dosyanın Erzurum'dan kimsenin bilmediği biçimde kaçırılması tezgahı hazırlıyor. Bu da Erzurum'daki savcının bir savcı değil militan olduğunu ve bakanlık ile iç içe görev yaptılığını ortaya çıkarıyor.

Ve bakanlık diyor ki 'Biz zamanında bildirdik. Zamanı 16:17. Arkadaşları yargı ile ilgili, özel yetkiyi ilgilendiren bir kararı HSYK anında bildirir. Yine bakanlık suçüstü yakalanıyor. 16:13'te bu savcının, yetkisi kaldırılmış militanın dosyalar ile ilgili çuvallar ile ilgili birşeyler yapabileceğinden kuşkulanıyoruz. Bakınlık burasını bilmiyor. Kuşkulandığımız için 16:13'te mahkemeye dilekçe veriyoruz. Diyoruz ki bu savcı bize çuvalları açalım diyor. Bir çeşit tutanağa imzamızı sağlamaya çalışıyor. Oysa yetkisi kaldırılmıştır. Bunu da bütün Türkiye duymuştur.

*GüREVİ KüTüYE KULLANMA SUüU İşLENDİ*

Kuşku duyduğumuzu belirterek çuvaldaki belgelerin yani Erzincan Savcılığı'ndaki soruşturma belgelerinin güvenlik altına alınmasını istiyoruz. Yani militandan kuşku duyduğumuzu belirterek belgelerin güvenlik altına alınmasını istiyoruz. Bakanlık* '16.17'de bildirdik'* diyor. Mahkeme böyle bir tebligat yapılmadığı için talebimizi reddediyor. Bakanlık bunu da öğrensin. Ona da bir gerçekçe hazırlayacaktır. O zaman da o gerekçeyi tartışırız.

Yani biz militan birinin dosyayı kaçırdığını böylece öğrenmiş oluruz. üünkü biz dün saat 17.17'e kadar başsavcı vekili ile görüştük. Dilekçe verdik. Başsavcı vekili ve müracaat savcısı da dosyanın kaçırıldığını bilmiyorlardı. Kaçırma deyimi bana ait. Onlar dosyanın orada olduğunu sanıyorlardı. Dilekçemizi aldılar. Havaleleri vardı. Tabii ki başsavcı vekili de bilmiyordu. Bu bir skandaldır. Görevi kötüye kullanma suçu işlenmiştir. Büyük olasılıkla bakanlıkla paslaşılarak işlenmiştir." 

Turgut Kazan,* "Neden dosyanın buraya gelmesini istemiyorsunuz?"* sorusuna _"Bir suç işlendiğini söylüyorum. Bir insanı tutukluyorsunuz. Tutuklamaya ilişkin süreci beklemeden tutukluluğu sürdürebilmek için dosyayı kaçırıyorsunuz. Bunu tartışıyoruz. Dosya yollarda sürünecek, burada incelenecek. Yeni bir süreç başlayacka. Bir insan da bir başsavcı da tutuklu olacak. Bir suç işlenmiştir"_ diye cevap verdi. Turgut Kazan dosyanın okunduğunu ancak henüz savcı görevlendirmesinin yapılmadığını da söyledi.


...

----------


## bozok

*Bakanlıktan saat açıklaması!* 

*19.02.2010 Cuma 14:14 / VATAN GZT.*



*Adalet Bakanlığı iddialara sert yanıt verdi*

Adalet Bakanlığı dün yaptığı yazılı açıklamada, Cihaner’in sorgusunun devam ederken sabah erken saatlerde yapılan basın açıklamasıyla yargıya müdahale edildiği eleştirilerine de yanıt verildi. Açıklamada, Cihaner’in gözaltına alındığı 16 şubat Salı günü bir basın açıklaması yapılmasına gerek görüldüğü belirtilerek “YARSAV’ın basın toplantısının saat 19.00 sıralarında ajanslara ve televizyonlara yansıdığı için Bakanlığımızca yapılacak açıklamanın hazırlanması 23.00 sıralarında tamamlanmıştır” denildi. Gazetelerin baskı saatleri ve televizyonların akşam haber bültenlerinin tamamlanması dikkate alınarak yapılacak bir açıklamanın gerekli şekilde kamuoyuna duyurulamayacağı düşünüldügü belirtilen açıklamada bu yüzden açıklamanın ertesi gün sabah saatlerinde yapılmasının kararlaştırıldığı kaydedildi. Basın açıklamasının Basın Müşaviri (Murat Aydın) tarafından Anadolu Ajansı İç Haberler Müdürlüğünün e-posta adresine 00.05’de gönderildiği belirtilen açıklamada AA’dan haberin televizyonların sabah haberlerine yetişmesi için sabah saat 06.00’da servise konulabileceğinin bildirildiği anlatıldı.


Açıklamada, Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nca yürütülen bir soruşturmayla ilgili olarak, üzerine ko* “16 şubat Salı günü televizyon kanallarında bilgi kirliliğine yol açan haber yayınlarının gün boyunca sürdürülmesi, ayrıca YARSAV’ın bir yazılı açıklama ve akşam saatlerinde basın toplantısı yaparak Bakanlığımızı açıklama yapmaya ve soruşturma açmaya çağırması”*yla ilgili bir açıklama yapılmasına gerek görüldüğü belirtildi.

Açıklamada, YARSAV’ın basın toplantısının saat 19.00 sıralarında ajanslara ve televizyonlara yansıdığı anımsatılarak, *“Bakanlıkça yapılacak açıklamanın hazırlanmasının 23.00 sıralarında tamamlandığı”* ifade edildi.

_“Ancak gazetelerin baskı saatleri ve televizyonların akşam haber bültenlerinin tamamlanması dikkate alınarak yapılacak bir açıklamanın gerekli şekilde kamuoyuna duyurulamayacağı düşünülmüş ve açıklamanın ertesi gün sabah saatlerinde yapılması kararlaştırılmıştır”_ denilen açıklamada, şu ifadelere yer verildi:

_“Hazırlanan yazılı basın açıklaması metni, basın müşavirimiz tarafından telefonla irtibat kurulduktan sonra Anadolu Ajansı İç Haberler Müdürlüğünün e-posta adresine ([email protected]) gönderilmiştir. E-postanın gönderiliş tarih ve saati bilgisayar kayıtlarında 17 şubat 2010/00.05 olarak gözükmektedir._

_Yazılı açıklamanın, televizyonların sabah haberlerine yetişmesi için haberin hazırlanma süresi de dikkate alınarak gönderilen e-postaya 'sabah saat 06.00'da servise konulabilir' şeklinde bir not düşülmüştür. Bakanlığımızın basın açıklaması Anadolu Ajansı tarafından 05.57'de servis edilmiştir.”_

*İDDİALAR DOğRU DEğİL*

Açılamada, Erzurum özel yetkili Cumhuriyet savcılarının yetkilerinin kaldırılmasına ilişkin HSYK kararının *“geç tebliğ edildiği”* yönündeki iddialara da yanıt verildi. İddiaların* “doğru olmadığı”* belirtildi. Açıklamada şu ifadelere yer verildi:

_“HSYK toplantısı, 17 şubat üarşamba günü saat 12.45’te sona ermiş, öğle tatilini müteakip bu kararın yazılması ve tebligatların hazırlanıp imzalanması işlemi tamamlandıktan sonra, tebligat UYAP üzerinden saat 16.17 itibariyle Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na gönderilmiştir. Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, 18 şubat Perşembe günlü yazısında, CMK 250. maddeyle yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili ve tüm Cumhuriyet Savcılarının yetkilerinin kaldırıldığına dair yazının 17.02.2010 saat 16.45’te ellerine ulaştığını, ‘Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin (CMK 250. maddeyle yetkili ve görevli) 18.02.2010 tarihinde tutuklu sanıkların duruşmalarının olduğunu, bu duruşmalara katılacak yetkili Cumhuriyet savcısı halen görevlendirilmediğinden adı geçen Cumhuriyet savcılarının duruşmalara katılıp katılmayacağı hususunda acil görüş bildirilmesini’ talep etmiştir._

_Bu yazı aynı gün yapılan HSYK toplantısında Kurula sunulmuş, Kurulca Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının yazısı da göz önünde bulundurularak Erzurum CMK 250. maddeyle yetkili Cumhuriyet başsavcıvekilliği ve savcılıklarına yeni isimlerin görevlendirilmesine karar verilmiştir. Söz konusu karar da 18 şubat Perşembe günü saat 13.52’de Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına iletilmiştir. Görüldüğü gibi her iki konuda da basında yer alan iddia ve haberler gerçeği yansıtmamaktadır.”_

üte yandan, bakanlığın bugünkü açıklamasında, 17 şubatta yapılan açıklamanın e-posta yoluyla gönderildiğini gösterir bilgisayar çıktısına da yer verildi. 

...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da tahliye!* 

_İkinci "Ergenekon" davasının tutuklu sanıklarından polis memuru Kenan Temur'un tahliyesine karar verildi_ 

*19.02.2010 Cuma 19:54 / AA / VATAN GZT.* 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, sanık ve avukatların taleplerine ilişkin alınan kararlar, üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu tarafından açıklandı.

Buna göre mahkeme heyeti, yazılı ve sözlü olarak yapılan talepler hakkında celse arasında karar verilmesine hükmetti.

Mahkeme heyeti, yaklaşık bir yıldır tutuklu olarak yargılanan, İbrahim
şahin'in suikast timinde olmakla suçlanan ve bir dönem Cumhuriyet Savcısı
Zekeriya üz'ün eşi ve çocuklarının korumalığını yapan Kenan Temur'un tahliyesine karar vererek, hakkında yurt dışına çıkış yasağı koydu.

Diğer sanıkların tutukluluk hallerinin devamına karar verilirken, Mahkeme
Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün'ün, Mustafa Balbay ve Tuncay üzkan'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 12 kişinin tahliye edilmesi yönünde oy kullandığı görüldü.

Duruşma, 8 Mart 2010 Pazartesi günü saat 09.00'a ertelendi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da tahliye!* 

_İkinci "Ergenekon" davasının tutuklu sanıklarından polis memuru Kenan Temur'un tahliyesine karar verildi_ 

*19.2.2010 / AA / VATAN* 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, sanık ve avukatların taleplerine ilişkin alınan kararlar, üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu tarafından açıklandı.

Buna göre mahkeme heyeti, yazılı ve sözlü olarak yapılan talepler hakkında celse arasında karar verilmesine hükmetti.

Mahkeme heyeti, yaklaşık bir yıldır tutuklu olarak yargılanan, İbrahim
şahin'in suikast timinde olmakla suçlanan ve bir dönem Cumhuriyet Savcısı
Zekeriya üz'ün eşi ve çocuklarının korumalığını yapan Kenan Temur'un tahliyesine karar vererek, hakkında yurt dışına çıkış yasağı koydu.

Diğer sanıkların tutukluluk hallerinin devamına karar verilirken, Mahkeme
Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün'ün, Mustafa Balbay ve Tuncay üzkan'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 12 kişinin tahliye edilmesi yönünde oy kullandığı görüldü.

Duruşma, 8 Mart 2010 Pazartesi günü saat 09.00'a ertelendi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Sami Selçuk çok sert konuştu* 

*20.2.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



*Yetkisi kaldırılan savcı dosyayı göndermemeliydi*

ANKARA-Yargıtay Onursal Başkanı Prof. Dr. Sami Selçuk, HSYK’yı “Yetki gaspı” yla suçlayanlara, sert cevap verdi. İşte TV8’de Erkan Tan ile Başkent’ten programının konuğu olan Selçuk’tan çarpıcı değerlendirmeler:

** BU YETKİ HSYK’NIN TEKELİNDEDİR:* HSKY’nın yapmış olduğu tasarruf, işlem tamamen kendi yetkisi içindedir ve hatta onun tekelindedir. Bir savcının yeri değişecek yetkisindedir. Yetki gaspı, yağması gibi kavramları son derece yanlış buluyorum. HSKY’nın yetkisinde değil de bir başkasının yetkisini kullanmış gibi laflar var. Ne Bakanlığındır bu yetki ne Yargıtay’ındır . Bazı bilim adamlarının bunu söylemesi yürekler acısıdır.

** DOSYAYI GüRMEDEN BİLEMEZSİNİZ:* Bu yetkisini doğru mu kullandı ayrı bir sorudur. Ben bilmiyorum çünkü dosyayı görmedim, gizlidir. Yetki gaspı diyenler de bilmiyor. Herkes ezbere konuşuyor. HYSK Başkanvekili ’Aylardan beri izliyoruz. Bazı sorular sorduk yanıt gelmedi. O kadar gelmedi ki artık başka çaremiz yoktu’dedi. 

** BENİM KAFAMDA DA SORU İşARETLERİ VAR:* Ben de izliyorum olayı ve bir çok soru kafamda doğmaya başladı. Bir savcı olaya el koyuyor inceleme yapıyor. Bir başka savcı bana ait diyor... Yurttaşın kafasında da sorular var. Nasıl yanıtlandığını da bilmiyorum. Bu konuda ideolojik davranılıyor havası veriliyor. 

** BU ARKADAşLAR DüNKü üOCUK DEğİL:* şimdi yılların hakimlerine siz yetkileri gasp ediyorsunuz diyorsunuz. Ben yakıştıramıyorum. Bu arkadaşlarımız 30, 40 yıldır yargıçlık yapan insanlar. Savunmayı almadan, dosayı incelemeden kimse karar vermez. Taç giyen baş akıllanır öyledir bu işler. Bu arkadaşlar dünkü çocuklar değil. Hem deneyimleri var, hem bilgisi olan arkadaşlarımız.

** KİMSE ALLAHLIğA üZENMESİN:* Ben bir karar versem bunu siyasi bulabilirsiniz. Kanıtlayabilir misiniz? Sadece Allah bilir. Kimse Allahlığa özenmesin. Hangi saiklerle karar verdiğimi bilemezsiniz. Herkes hiçbir şey bilmeden mahkumiyet, aklanma kararı veriyor. Herkes kendi yerini iyi bilsin ve yerinde kalsın. Hiç kimse yargının işine karışmasın. 

** İLGİLENMEMESİ GEREKİRDİ:* Kamuoyu önünde bu davayı tartışamazsınız. Herkes susmalı, masanın başına oturmalı. (şanal’ın dosyayı Ergenekon savcılarına göndermesiyle ilgili) Yetkisi kaldırılmış bir savcının artık bu konuyla ilgilenmemesi gerekirdi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Tutuklu albaydan şok iddia!* 

*20.02.2010 Cumartesi 14:07 / VATAN*



_Tutuklu bulunduğu Erzurum Cezaevi’nde CHP’li vekillerle görüşen Albay Gençoğlu, Erzurum Savcısı Osman şanal’ın sorgu sırasında “Merak etme Saldıray Berk Paşa’nı da, o savcı İlhan Cihaner’i de yakında yanına göndereceğim” dediğini anlattı._

Habertürk'ün haberine göre, Erzurum Askeri Cezaevi’nde tutuklu bulunan Eskişehir Alay Komutanı Kıdemli Kurmay Albay Recep Gençoğlu, kendisini ziyaret eden CHP İzmir Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin, Sivas Milletvekili Malik Ecder üzdemir ve Erzincan Milletvekili Erol Tınaztepe’ye önemli iddialarda bulundu. üzerinde mahkÃ»m elbisesi bulunan ve milletvekilleriyle cezaevi müdürünün odasında görüşen Gençoğlu’nun moralinin bozuk olduğu bildirildi.

*EMNİYET DAMGASI*

CHP heyetinin verdiği bilgiye göre, Albay Gençoğlu, yaklaşık 1 saat süren görüşmede, sorguda yaşananları anlattı. Gençoğlu, _“Savcı Osman şanal sorgu sırasında bana işaret parmağını kaldırarak ‘Merak etme seni burada yalnız bırakmayacağım. Saldıray Berk Paşa’nı da, o Savcı İlhan Cihaner’i de yakında yanına göndereceğim’ dedi. Yüzündeki kin ve nefreti o anda gördüm. şimdi ordu komutanını tutuklayabilmek için gizli tanık bulmaya çalışıyorlar”_ iddiasında bulundu. Hakkındaki soruşturmanın omurgasını irtica ile mücadele eylem planının oluşturduğunu belirten Albay Gençoğlu, _“Ben Erzincan’dan ayrıldıktan sonra dahi üzerime suç yüklemeye çalıştılar. Gölette bulunan mühimmatın kutularının üzerinde Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nün yazısı ve damgası vardı. Polisler bunu görür görmez gitti. Ancak bu da kayıt altına alındı. Bu belgeyi de saklıyorlar”_ dedi.

Kendisine Albay Dursun üiçek ile ilgili sorular yöneltildiğini belirten Gençoğlu, _“üiçek’in 2007 yılında Erzincan’a geldiği iddia ediliyor. Onunla ne görüştünüz diye soruluyor. Biz cemaat soruşturması yaptık, istihbaratçı subaylar da aynısını yaptı. Bu yüzden hakkımızda bu soruşturma açıldı. Ben tutuklandıktan sonra Erzincan Valisi emniyet mensuplarına 7 maaş ikramiye vermiş”_ diye konuştu.

...

----------


## bozok

*Gizli tanık Munzur'a yalanlama* 

*20.02.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



*Erzincan soruşturmasının gizli tanığı hala kayıp*

_"Başsavcı Cihaner, Ocak 2009'da Org. Saldıray Berk'in başında olduğu 3. Ordu'ya geldi ve Albay üiçek'le kahvaltıda cemaatlere komplo planı yaptılar_" diye ifade verdiği iddia edilen gizli tanık Munzur hala kayıp. Albay üiçek iddiaları,* "Erzincan'a bir kez 2003'te gittim. 2009'da gitmedim"* diye yalanladı. Cihaner de ifadesinde* "üiçek'i hiç görmedim"* demişti.

*GİZLİ TANIK NE DEMİşTİ?* 

Dün bir gazetede gizli tanık Munzur'un ifadesinde, _"Cihaner, Ocak-şubat 2009 tarihlerinde Saldıray Berk'in başında olduğu 3. Ordu Komutanlığı'na geldi, heyetçe karşılandı. Cihaner'le kahvaltı etti. Bu buluşmalarda plan yaptılar. üğrencilere ait cemaat evlerine silah konulacaktı. Operasyonlarda silahlar ele geçirilip, cemaati silahlı terör örgütü gibi göstereceklerdi"_ dediği iddia edildi. Munzur'un *Savcı şanal'ın yetkilerinin alınmasının ardından* ortadan kaybolduğu ortaya çıktı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Erdoğan'ın kastettiği medya patronu Albayrak mı?* 

*20.02.2010 - 13:28 / gazeteport.com*

**


_Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan'ın Tekel arazilerinin kimlere devredildiği konusunda spekülasyonları hatırlatan muhabirlere “İş takibi yapan medya patronları var, gazeteciler önce patronlarını sorgulasın” karşılığını verdiği sırada Yeni şafak gazetesinin imtiyaz sahibi Ahmet Albayrak'ın telefon konuşmaları kamuoyuna yansımamıştı. Albayrak'ın, İsmailağa cemaati soruşturması kapsamında Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesi kararıyla dinlenen telefon konuşmaları, medya-siyaset-ticaret-cemaat ekseninde yüzlerce sayfayı buluyor._

*İSTANBUL -* Bakanlardan müsteşarlara, genel müdürlerden siyasetçilere uzanan ilişkiler ağı içinde çok sayıda iş ve ihale için telefon mesaisi yaptığı anlaşılan Ahmet Albayrak'ın yasal yollarla dinlenen konuşmaları, 2 Kasım 2007'de İsmailağa soruşturmasını başlatan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in hazırladığı dosyada yer alıyor. 

t24 internet sitesinde yer olan Albayrak'ın ticari girişimleri üzerinde ağırlık kazanan görüşmelerinde, Adalet Bakanı ve Müsteşarı'ndan Vakıflar Bankası Genel Müdürü'ne uzanan, yer yer bazı Anayasa Mahkemesi üyelerini de konu edinen konuşmaları yorumsuz aktarıyoruz.

*"CEMAATİN üOCUKLARI MüFETTİşLERDEN KAüIRMA PLANI" haberi için tıklayınız*

*"CEMAATİN SİYASETLE DERİN İLİşKİSİ" haberi için tıklayınız*

*"CEMAATE 'BADANA YAPILACAK' şİFRESİYLE HABER VERİLDİ" haberi için tıklayınız*

*"282 Kİşİ İüİN EK KOğUşTURMAYA GEREK GüRüLMEDİ" haberi için tıklayınız*

*‘TEMLİK üNEMLİ DEğİL, 3 MİLYON DOLARI ORAYA KAYDIR’* 

*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI* 
Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 12.01.2009 Gün Ve 2009/28 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, *ALBİL BİLGİ İşLEM TİC.LTD.şTİ* üzerine kayıtlı, *Ahmet ALBAYRAK* adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 533 271 ** ** numaralı GSM hattının 12 Ocak 2009 – 12 Nisan 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir. 

*Kayıt Sıra No :* ( ) 393437339 ID
*Tarih, Saat Süre :* 13.01.2009/ 11:10:01 / 00:01:15
*Arayan veya Aranan Numara :* 0 533 633 ** ** / 0 533 271 ** **
*Arayan veya Aranan Kişi :* Albil İbrahim ………. / Ahmet ALBAYRAK
*Konuşma Dili :* Türkçe
*Konuşma İçeriği :* 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Alo 

*İbrahim…………..* Ahmet bey selamün aleyküm 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Aleyküm selam İbrahim bey 

*İbrahim…………..* Bugün iyisin herhalde 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Valla iyi olacağız inşallah nöbet tutuyoruz burada bakalım işte Ankara’dayım şu anda 

*İbrahim…………..* E şey post serersen oradan iş çıkar Ahmet bey yav 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Yav serdik işte dün bugün serdik postu da inşallah bakalım post delik çıkmazsa postu çıka 

*İbrahim…………..* Büyük ihtimalle şu anda aldığım bilgilere göre herhalde Ahmet bey yani her şey bitmiş sadece 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Yav işte orda da Vakıflara bir yazı yazdılar oradan genel müdürlüğe falan filan oradan bir sıkıntı olmaz inşallah 

*İbrahim…………..* Vakıf bu Ahmet bey genel müdürlükle ne ilgisi var aceba 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Yav *ben ne bileyim işte falan filan işte bu kıştan fiştan* 

*İbrahim…………..* Peki bu Ahmet bey temliki azledebildin mi 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Yav temlik önemli değil yav *en önemli getirdiği 3 milyon doları işte oraya kaldır* yav 

*İbrahim…………..* *Sen 3 milyon doları Ahmet bey işte biri gitti be yav* 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Yav neyse birşey değil *5 trilyon yani onu halletmeye çalışıyoruz* o birşey değil yani abi nöbetteyiz İbrahim bey 

*İbrahim…………..* İyi peki Ahmet bey Allah kolaylık versin 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* İyi sağol hadi tamam 

‘*CUMHURİYET BAşSAVCIMIZ EKSPERTİZ RAPORU YAPTIRMIş’* 

*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI* 
Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 12.01.2009 Gün Ve 2009/28 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, ALBİL BİLGİ İşLEM TİC.LTD.şTİ üzerine kayıtlı, Ahmet ALBAYRAK adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 533 271 ****numaralı GSM hattının 12 Ocak 2009 – 12 Nisan 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir. 

*Kayıt Sıra No :* ( ) 393713626 ID
*Tarih, Saat Süre :* 13.01.2009/ 15.29.05 / 00:00.27
*Arayan veya Aranan Numara :* 0 532 674 **** / 0 533 271 ****
*Arayan veya Aranan Kişi :* X şahıs / Ahmet ALBAYRAK
*Konuşma Dili :* Türkçe
*Konuşma İçeriği :* 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Efendim 

*X şahis* Ahmet Bey geliyor musunuz? 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Geliyorum. 

*X şahis* Tamam 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Ne oldu? 

*X şahis* Ya şey var şimdi orda *Cumhuriyet Başsavcımız da ekspertiz raporu yaptırmış başka bir firmaya*, tabi orda zemin kat dairelerini göremiyoruz. Enver Bey’de Cumhuriyet Savcımızı aramış bu sabah , siz böyle böyle bir ekspertiz raporu yaptırmışsınız zeminler gözükmüyor diyor, ben döneceğim demiş herhalde yoğunluktan dönememiş. Enver Bey’ de haklı olarak diyor ki Güven Bey böyle bir rapor var ortada sizin raporunuzda var tabii ki biz ehliyetin raporunu düşünüyoruz ama bunu liste olarak müsteşarımıza sunacağız dedi o yüzden sizi de arayacak şimdi ama geliyorsanız burda görüşmeniz daha iyi olacak tabi 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Peki orda onların yaptırdığı rapor hangi rapor 

*X şahis* İşte İzmir den bir firmaya yaptırtırılmış , yani Ssk’ nın tanıdığı bir firma değil yani. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Yani onu ordan zaten kendileri tutmuşlardı bir heyete yapmışlardı. 

*X şahis* Tabi tabi evet odur evet. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Havalar nasıl? Ne anladın? Karar çıkmış mi? 

*X şahis* Yani şeye bağlı, müsteşar beyin kararına bağlı diyor. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Tamam geliyorum. 

*X şahis Tamam.* 

*‘ADALET BAKANI’NA KONUYU ANLATTIM, HALLEDECEğİZ DEDİ'* 

*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI* 
Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 12.01.2009 Gün Ve 2009/28 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, ALBİL BİLGİ İşLEM TİC.LTD.şTİ üzerine kayıtlı, Ahmet ALBAYRAK adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 533 271 ** ** numaralı GSM hattının 12 Ocak 2009 – 12 Nisan 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir. 

*Kayıt Sıra No :* ( ) 393776163 ID
*Tarih, Saat Süre :* 13.01.2009/ 16.41.01 / 00:00.43
*Arayan veya Aranan Numara :* 0 532 293 ** ** / 0 533 271 ** **
*Arayan veya Aranan Kişi :* Hasan ………. / Ahmet ALBAYRAK
*Konuşma Dili :* Türkçe
*Konuşma İçeriği :* 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Alo 

*Hasan …………..* Selamün Aleyküm 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Aleyküm Selam Hasan Bey. 

*Hasan …………..* Ne yapıyorsun? Nerdesin Ahmet Bey? 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* İyi, bakanlıktan çıktım şu anda Adalet Bakanlığı’ ndayım. 

*Hasan …………..* Ha iyi o zaman. *Bakan Bey’ le halledebildiniz* mi? 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* He *konuyu anlattım adam halledeceğim* dedi. 

*Hasan …………..* Allah razı olsun, *çok çabuk karar verildi o yeğenleri de Albayrak’ lara benzer* yani. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* He o *sıkıntı yani yoksa o iş ona sıkıntı verir* yani. 

*Hasan …………..* Doğru, doğru söylüyorsun doğru. Tamam Ahmet Bey oldu biraz sonra Bakan Bey buraya geliyor, konferans verecek. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Tamam. 

*Hasan …………..* Oldu hadi görüşürüz, kolay gelsin. İşler halloluyor değil mi? 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Olmak üzere. 

*Hasan …………..* İyi hadi Allah yardımcın olsun. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Sağol. 

*ADALET MüSTEşARI VE VAKIFBANK GENEL MüDüRü İLE GüRüşME SONRASI ALINACAK EKSPER RAPORU* 

*iLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI* 
Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 12.01.2009 Gün Ve 2009/28 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, ALBİL BİLGİ İşLEM TİC.LTD.şTİ üzerine kayıtlı, Ahmet ALBAYRAK adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 533 271 ** ** numaralı GSM hattının 12 Ocak 2009 – 12 Nisan 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir. 

*Kayıt Sıra No :* ( ) 393999295 ID
*Tarih, Saat Süre :* 13.01.2009/ 21.40.42 / 00.01.08
*Arayan veya Aranan Numara :* 0 533 271 ** **/ 0 533 412 ** **
*Arayan veya Aranan Kişi :* Ahmet ALBAYRAK / X şahıs
*Konuşma Dili :* Türkçe
*Konuşma İçeriği :* 

*X şahis* Alo 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Alo başkan. 

*X şahis* Evet Ahmet Bey nasılsın? 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Sağol teşekkür ederim, nasılsın iyisin başkanım? 

*X şahis* Sağolun iyiyiz yaramaz hiçbir şey yok, koşturuyoruz işte. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Bir görüşme oldu mu bizden sonra? 

*X şahis* Evet *Müsteşar Bey ile görüştük Ahmet KAHRAMAN Bey* ile. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* He 

*X şahis* Sonra ben Vakıfbank’ ın genel müdürü Bilal Bey ile görüştüm, bir ekspertiz raporu alalım dedi, yarın onu şey yapalım siz de takip edin , ben bu akşamdan görüştüm Vakıf gayri menkulden onu takip edelim Vakıf gayri menkulün genel müdürü de Bilal Bey’ i arayacak, ordan hızlı bir şekilde raporu alalım dedi. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Tamam siz ona şey yaptınız mı? 

*X şahis* Ben aradım, ben Bilal KARAMAN Bey’ i aradım, o da gayri menkulü arayacak yarın artık sizin ordaki arkadaşlarda takip etsinler. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Tamam. 

*X şahis* Tamam. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Tamam oldu 

*X şahis* Oldu Ahmet Bey hadi görüşürüz. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Sağolun görüşürüz. 

*X şahis* 

*VAKIFBANK GENEL MüDüRü’NE SORU: ‘İZMİR’DEKİ İşLE İLGİLİ ADALET BAKANLIğI’NDAN ARADILAR MI?’* 

*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI* 
Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 12.01.2009 Gün Ve 2009/28 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, ALBİL BİLGİ İşLEM TİC.LTD.şTİ üzerine kayıtlı, Ahmet ALBAYRAK adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 533 271 ** ** numaralı GSM hattının 12 Ocak 2009 – 12 Nisan 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir. 

*Kayıt Sıra No :* ( ) 394003756 ID
*Tarih, Saat Süre :* 13.01.2009/ 21.48.57 / 00.01.01
*Arayan veya Aranan Numara :* 0 533 271 ** **/ 0 532 244 ** **
*Arayan veya Aranan Kişi :* Ahmet ALBAYRAK / Bilal KARAMAN
*Konuşma Dili :* Türkçe
*Konuşma İçeriği :* 

*Bilal KARAMAN* Efendim 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Bilal Bey iyi akşamlar. 

*Bilal KARAMAN* İyi akşamlar Ahmet Bey. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Nasılsınız iyisiniz İnşallah? 

*Bilal KARAMAN* İyi, siz nasılsınız? 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Sağol teşekkür ederim *Bilal Bey bu akşam ardılar değil mi Adalet Bakınlığından aradılar değil mi İzmir deki işle ilgili* 

*Bilal KARAMAN* Evet 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Bu konuyu *nasıl hızlandırabiliriz onu?* 

*Bilal KARAMAN* *Ekspertiz için mi abi?* 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Evet 

*Bilal KARAMAN* Ben talimatı verdim hemen yapın diye. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Peki oraya gidecek mi arkadaşlar nasıl yapacaklar? 

*Bilal KARAMAN* Ben o *detaya girmedim ama sorayım yarın tamam* ben şey yapayım abi. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* üünkü yarın sabahtan uçaklan gidiyor, *bir gün olmadı mı öbür güne kalıyor yani çok önemli bizim için, çok hızlı yapmamız lazım*. 

*Bilal KARAMAN* Ben şimdi öğreneceğim abi. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Bir öğrenin de bir görüşelim bir dakika. 

*Bilal KARAMAN* Görüşecem ya. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Tamam. 

*Bilal KARAMAN* Tamam. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* *şimdi hemen arayacak mısınız yarın yapılacak olan şey için*? 

*Bilal KARAMAN* şimdi arayacam. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Tamam bekliyorum sağol. 

*Bilal KARAMAN* Tamam abi oldu sağol. 

‘*EKSPERTİZ İüİN VAKIFLAR BANKASI’NDAN GELECEKLER, YARDIM İüİN DOSYAYI VERİN’* 

*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI* 
Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 12.01.2009 Gün Ve 2009/28 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, ALBİL BİLGİ İşLEM TİC.LTD.şTİ üzerine kayıtlı, Ahmet ALBAYRAK adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 533 271 ** ** numaralı GSM hattının 12 Ocak 2009 – 12 Nisan 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir. 

*Kayıt Sıra No :* ( ) 394006342 ID
*Tarih, Saat Süre :* 13.01.2009/ 21.53.17 / 00:01.25
*Arayan veya Aranan Numara :* 0 533 271 ** **/ 0 532 326 ** **
*Arayan veya Aranan Kişi :* Ahmet ALBAYRAK / şafak ……….
*Konuşma Dili :* Türkçe
*Konuşma İçeriği :* 

*şafak …………..* Efendim abi. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* şafak 

*şafak …………..* Efendim abi. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* O *bizim belediyenin yapmış olduğu dosyadan bir tane daha var mı* sende? 

*şafak …………..* Var. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Komple bir dosya? 

*şafak …………..* Komple bir dosya var elimde. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Elinde komple bir dosya var. 

*şafak …………..* Ben bunu şey ile de konuştum *Zeynep Hanım ile de konuştum*. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* şimdi bak.o dosya nerede elinde o? 

*şafak …………..* Yeşilköy’ de abi. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Tamam sen şimdi yarın *alıyorsun o dosyayı yarın sabahtan İzmir’ e* gidiyorsun. 

*şafak …………..* İzmir’ e gidiyorum? 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* İzmir’ e gidiyorsun *Vakıflar Bankası’nın şeyi gelecek oraya ekspertizi, onlar gelecek oraya onlara yardım açısından onu veriyorsun. Onlar orda yarın çalışacaklar, öbür gün bize şeyi yollayacaklar*. 

*şafak …………..* *Ekspertiz değerlerini gönderecekler*. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* He *Vakıflar Bankası yapacak ordaki şeyi, onlara yardımcı olma açısından şey yapıyorsun* hemen. 

*şafak …………..* Anladım o zaman ben şimdi bilet alayım. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Tamam dosyayı alıp gidiyorsun oraya. 

*şafak …………..* Saat dokuz buçuk uçağına binsem, kaçta gelecekler oraya adamlar abi? 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Sabahtan gelecekler oraya. 

*şafak …………..* Tamam peki ben sabah İzmir’ e gideyim , anlaşıldı abi. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Tamam oldu. 

*şafak …………..* Selamün Aleyküm , iyi akşamlar abi. 

*VAKIFLAR BANKASI GENEL MüDüRü: ABİ ADALET BAKANLIğI BAşSAVCIDAN ONAY ALMAK GEREK DEMİş…* 

*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI* 
Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 12.01.2009 Gün Ve 2009/28 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, ALBİL BİLGİ İşLEM TİC.LTD.şTİ üzerine kayıtlı, Ahmet ALBAYRAK adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 533 271 ** ** numaralı GSM hattının 12 Ocak 2009 – 12 Nisan 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir. 

*Kayıt Sıra No :* ( ) 394281327 ID
*Tarih, Saat Süre :* 14.01.2009 12:34:31/ 00:01:32
*Arayan veya Aranan Numara :* 0 533 271 ** ** / 0 532 244 ** **
*Arayan veya Aranan Kişi :* Ahmet ALBAYRAK / Bilal KARAMAN
*Konuşma Dili :* Türkçe
*Konuşma İçeriği :* 

*Bilal KARAMAN* Alo 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Bilal bey nasılsınız 

*Bilal KARAMAN* İyi günler abi çok şükür iyiyim siz nasılsınız 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Sağol teşekkür ederim biz de iyiyiz 

*Bilal KARAMAN* Bilal bey Ankara’dayım bir uğramak istedim size müsait bir saatiniz 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Ya Ahmet abi bugün çok aşırı yoğun ya hiç boşluk yok ya 

*Bilal KARAMAN* Hiç boşluk yok İnan ki yok yani yoksa kapımız her zaman açık, yarın burada mısınız 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Yarın yokum bu akşam gidiyorum da 

*Bilal KARAMAN* Hı Cuma günü İstanbul’da olur mu? 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Cuma günü İstanbul’da peki bu valilik tarafından yazı geldi mi o şeyle ilgili, şeyden ıı Adalet Bakanlığından 

*Bilal KARAMAN* Dokuzbuçuk itibariyle Adalet Bakanlığı bizden haber bekleyin bilmem *Cumhuriyet Başsavcısından bir onay almamız gerekiyor demiş ama şu an itibariyle bilmiyorum ama isterseniz sorarım* 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Ya bi zahmet bir sorun da ne yaptılar, sizinkiler baş……. kiler ne oldu 

*Bilal KARAMAN* Tamam hemen sorayım abi 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Tamam teşekkür ederim Bilal bey 

*Bilal KARAMAN* Biz *bugün gidersek, yarın raporu vereceğiz şekilde arkadaşlar hazır* yani 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Onlar *Cumhuriyet başsavcısından ne onayı almaları gerekiyormuş* ki aceba 

*Bilal KARAMAN* İşte abi onu biz soramıyoruz burada ekstre hizmeti veriyoruz ya onu tam bilemiyoruz, Yani bizim arkadaşlara öyle bir şey demiş şey galiba Enver bey bakıyor o işe 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Enver beyle tanışıyorsunuz değil mi siz 

*Bilal KARAMAN* Tabi tanışıyoruz 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* tamam bir zahmet sorunda bakalım ne yaptılar 

*Bilal KARAMAN* Tamam sorayım da ben sizi ararım 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Tamam Sağol 

*PARA ALMA HUSUSUNDA ‘İşE YARAYAN’ BELEDİYE ENCüMENİ* 

*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI* 

Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 12.01.2009 Gün Ve 2009/28 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, ALBİL BİLGİ İşLEM TİC.LTD.şTİ üzerine kayıtlı, Ahmet ALBAYRAK adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 533 271 ** ** numaralı GSM hattının 12 Ocak 2009 – 12 Nisan 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir. 

*Kayıt Sıra No :* ( ) 410189567 ID
*Tarih, Saat Süre :* 04 şubat 2009 / 17:11:13 / 00.01.32
*Arayan veya Aranan Numara :* 0 533 470** ** / 0 533 271** **
*Arayan veya Aranan Kişi :* X / Ahmet ALBAYRAK
*Konuşma Dili :* Türkçe
*Konuşma İçeriği :* 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK :* Efendim 

*X şahıs :* Aziz amca selamünaleyküm 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK :* Aleykümselam 

*X şahıs :* Eee şimdi pasaportları ben aldırtıyorum oradan 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK :* Tamam 

*X şahıs :* O şeyin pasaportunu da tercüme ettireceğim 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK :* Tamam 

*X şahıs :* Selim birde 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK :* Selim’den önce ikinizinkini yapalım da 

*X şahıs :* üyle mi? 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK :* Fatih ile senin he he 

*X şahıs :* Tamam oldu Aziz amca tamam birde *Ahmet amca sana bir şey diyeceğim* 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK :* Hı 

*X şahıs :* şimdi bu *Ankara’da ümer EREğLİ vardı ya Mamak’da encümen* üyesi 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK :* Evet 

*X şahıs :* şimdi bu biliyorsun *bizim orada bayağı işimize yarıyordu para alma hususunda olsun diğer şeylerde olsun* 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK :* Hıı 

*X şahıs :* Onu şimdi *encümen üyesi yapmayacaklar* oradan öyle görünüyor 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK : …..* 

*X şahıs :* Hı hı ama *Nurettin abi falan bir telefon açarsa yaparlar yani Nurettin abi birkaç kişi bir iş için aradı yaptırdı birde ümer EREğLİ* *onun hemşerisi* ya 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK :* Hı 

*X şahıs :* Aynı memlekettenler biliyorsun *Nurettin abiye bir diyebilir misin Aziz amca onu oraya söylesin de onu bir yaptırsın* 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK :* Hı 

*X şahıs : O bizim işimize çok yarayan bir insan çünkü* 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK :* İsmi neydi dedin 

*X şahıs :* ümer EREğLİ 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK :* ümer EREğLİ 

*X şahıs :* EREğLİ evet Mamak’dan encümen 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK :* Tamam 

*X şahıs :* Bir zahmet Aziz amca hayırlı günler inşallah üzere görüşmek üzere 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK :* Tamam 

*X şahıs :* Sağol 

‘*BELEDİYE BAşKANI PARAYI ALMADAN YüRüTMüYORUM, DERSE ANASINI BİLMEM NE YAPARIZ’* 

*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI* 
Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 12.01.2009 Gün Ve 2009/28 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, Albil Bilgi İşlem Tic.Ltd.şti üzerine kayıtlı, Ahmet ALBAYRAK adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 533 271 ** ** numaralı GSM hattının 12 Ocak 2009 – 12 Nisan 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir. 

*Kayıt Sıra No :* ( ) 410610100 ID
*Tarih, Saat Süre :* 05 şubat 2009 / 10.27.42 / 00.02.30
*Arayan veya Aranan Numara :* 0 532 326 ** ** / 0 533 271 ** **
*Arayan veya Aranan Kişi :* X / Ahmet ALBAYRAK
*Konuşma Dili :* Türkçe
*Konuşma İçeriği :* 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Alo 

*X şahıs* Selamünaleyküm Ahmet Abi. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Aleykümselam. 

*X şahıs* şimdi abi önce Nuri Abi ulaştı mı Suudi Arabistan’ a? 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Kim? 

*X şahıs* Nuri Abi. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Hee. 

*X şahıs* Ulaştı di mi? Orda yani? 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Tamam. 

*X şahıs* şimdi Esma Hanım dün bize hani iki gün önce bize bahsettiği konu vardı ya; 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Heee 

*X şahıs* Eee *o adamda bu gün orada olacakmış, Cumhurbaşkanıyla beraber olacakmış*. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* İyi. 

*X şahıs* *Orda bir tanıştıralım bu Nuri Bey ile dedi. Bende tanıştırın dedim*. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Tamam. 

*X şahıs* Orda tanışsınlar iyi olur dedim. *Yani Nuri El Maliki ile tanışacaklar*. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Tamam tanışsınlar. 

*X şahıs* İkinci konu, şimdi bizim Belediye Başkanından randevu almak istiyoruz ya; 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Tamam he. 

*X şahıs* Bu işte iskanı hızlandırmak için ruhsatla ilgili, yol katılım bedeli ile ilgili, kanal bağlantıları ile ilgili, yapı denetim hakedişinin serbest bırakılması ile ilgili konuşacağız. Ben bu adama ne söyleyeceğim? 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Ya *dersin ona işte işlemleri hızlandır, paramız yok iskan almadan bir hafta önce paraları vereceğiz dersin ona. İşlemleri yürütsün şu anda.* 

*X şahıs* Parayı almadan yürütmüyor diye söyledikleri için ben sana. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Yav gidip konuşacaksın, işte böyle böyle şu anda paramız yok yani şimdi sana para bulmadan yani formaliteleri yerine getir yav. *Yani ötekiler gibi değil yani parayı almadan yapmıyorum. Formaliteleri yerine getiririz, en son paraya geldiği zaman bir gün iki gün sonra, üç gün önce veririz parasını yani. Bunu konuşacaksın onunla. Parayı almadan yürütmüyorum derse anasını bilmem ne yaparız o zaman yav.* 

*X şahıs* Yav yönet şey bu. Yol katılım bedeli abi. 

410610100 ID NUMARALI GüRüşME KAYDININ İKİNCİ SAYFASIDIR. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Kardeşim katılım bedeli işlemin başı mıdır? İş Ankara’ ya kadar gelir tamam formaliteleri yapar en sonuna geldiğinde yol katılım bedelini öderiz yani. Yol katılım bedeli ile yol mu yaptı oraya? 

*X şahıs* Yani *yol yaptığı yok ta bu paranın iki sene önce yatırılması gerekiyordu ya Ahmet* abi. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Teminat mektubu verelim.*Yolu yaptığında parayı verilecektir diye.Yani yolu yapmadan parayı alacak*, bilmem ne olacak. 

*X şahıs* Peki bu Abdullah Abi ile olan ilişkiyi, orda bir yetmişbeş var onu ne yapıcaz? 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Onu ona veririz onu, onu şey yaparız, öteki işlemleri bitirsin oradan. 

*X şahıs* Tamam abi peki. Oldu Selamünaleyküm. 


*‘BAşKENT ELEKTRİğİ SABANCI ALMIş...'* 

*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI* 

Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 12.01.2009 Gün Ve 2009/28 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, Albil Bilgi İşlem Tic.Ltd.şti adına kayıtlı, Ahmet ALBAYRAK adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 533 271 ** ** numaralı GSM hattının 12 Ocak 2009 – 12 Nisan 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir. 

*Kayıt Sıra No :* ( ) 413444842 ID
*Tarih, Saat Süre :* 09 şubat 2009 / 11.28.07 / 00:02:06
*Arayan veya Aranan Numara :* 0 532 570 ** ** / 0 533 271 ** **
*Arayan veya Aranan Kişi :* Lokman ……… / Ahmet ALBAYRAK
*Konuşma Dili :* Türkçe
*Konuşma İçeriği :* 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Efendim 

*Lokman …………* Ahmet bey selamünaleyküm. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Aleykümselam Lokman bey 

*Lokman …………* Nasılsınız 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* İyiyim sağol sen nasılsın iyisin inşallah 

*Lokman …………* şükür olsun şükür olsun iyiyim var mı hiç Ankara’ya gitme ihtimalin 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Valla belki bu hafta gideceğim inşallah zaten bakan yatıyordu biliyorsun 

*Lokman …………* Biliyorum he daha dün taburcu olmuş adam, onun yerine de kim bakıyor bilmiyorum ama bizim de bu hafta bitiyor Konya’daki görev ayın Cuma günü bitiyor bir yıl doluyor normalde bir yıl bir yıl uzatılıyor ama ee işte yani bu. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* şu anda Trabzon, Trabzon boş değil mi? şu anda 

*Lokman …………* Boş hale boş ama şöyle bir şey var 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Hı 

*Lokman …………* Başkent elektriği Sabancı devraldığı için oradakiler boşa çıktı yöneticiler 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Neredekiler? 

*Lokman …………* *Sabancı devraldı ya başkent elektriği.* 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Başkent elektrik nerde yani Trabzon’da mı? 

*Lokman …………* Hayır hayır *Ankara, Kırıkkale, Zonguldak, Bartın o bölgeyi Sabancı elektrik devralınca Başkent* elektriği. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Hı 

*Lokman …………* Oradaki *yönetim kurulu üyeleri boşa çıktı çünkü Sabancı’ya geçmiyor* onlar. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Haa. 

*Lokman …………* Ayrılıyor, ayrılınca *şimdi bunlarda yer arayacak*. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Haa. 

*Lokman …………* Her an dolabilir. *Bu hafta da, bu hafta da Sakarya devroluyor Ak enerjiye oradakiler de boşa çıkacak benim Cuma gün Konya’da bir yılım doluyor. Otomatik o da bir yıl bitiyor, ikinci yıl uzatma alması lazım Trabzon hazır boşken birde inşallah oralara da gidip gelmeye bir fırsat olur Orhan beye acizane ufak tefek de olsa bir şeyimiz olur. Bu dönemde Trabzon yani daha iyi Konya’yı bir yıl daha uzatmaktansa Trabzon’u halledebilirsek çok iyi olur.* 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Tamam ben bir görüşeyim bu gün yarın şeyle bir görüşeyim ………. bir görüşeyim bakalım o ne der bana 

*Lokman …………* O ha yani esasta tabi şeyde doğru ondan da çıkabilir ıı önemli olan bu bir şekilde bu şeyin çıkması yani 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Evet 

413444842 ID NUMARALI GüRüşME KAYDININ üüüNCü SAYFASIDIR. 

*Lokman* ………… ………. yazıyor bakan onaylıyor bitiyor başka bir şey yok 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Evet evet 

*Lokman …………* Peki sizin çok kalabalık başınız, sağolun teşekkür ediyorum 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Sağol 

*AKP GENEL BAşKAN YARDIMCISI’NA ULAşIP İşİ BİTİRMEK* 

*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI* 

Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 12.01.2009 Gün Ve 2009/28 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, Albil Bilgi İşlem Tic.Ltd.şti adına kayıtlı, Ahmet ALBAYRAK adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 533 271 ** ** numaralı GSM hattının 12 Ocak 2009 – 12 Nisan 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir. 

*Kayıt Sıra No :* ( ) 415150440 ID
*Tarih, Saat Süre :* 11 şubat 2009 / 16.08.16 / 00:00:47
*Arayan veya Aranan Numara :* 0 533 712 ** ** / 0 533 271 ** **
*Arayan veya Aranan Kişi :* Mehmet KAPTAN / Ahmet ALBAYRAK
*Konuşma Dili :* Türkçe
*Konuşma İçeriği :* 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Efendim. 

*Mehmet KAPTAN* Ahmet abi. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Efendim. 

*Mehmet KAPTAN* Ya kusura *bakma rahatsız ettim özür diliyorum. Mehmet KAPTAN* ben. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Hee buyur Mehmet Bey. 

*Mehmet KAPTAN* Hııı *şimdi bu herifi görevden almışlar. Tabi yolsuzluk dosyaları var başbakana küfür etmiş, orada ilçeyi dinlememiş*, 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Hee. 

*Mehmet KAPTAN* şimdi *sıra burada biz ikimiz kalmıştık. Sen eğer bastırırsan Hüseyin TANRIVERDİ’ye ağaya ulaşırsan bizim işi bitir. Senin emrinde olacağız üorlu’nun nüfusu 350 bin*.

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Sen şuanda neredesin? 

*Mehmet KAPTAN* Ben şuanda Merter’deyim. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Bir gel bana Topkapı’ya bakayım ya. 

*Mehmet KAPTAN* Tamam hemen geliyorum abi. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Hadi sağol. 

*‘HAşİM KILIü, SACİT ADALI YAKIN ABİMİZ, ANKARA BüYüKşEHİR BELEDİYE MECLİSİ’NE GİRMEM İüİN MELİH BEY’İ ARADI’* 

*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI* 

Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 12.01.2009 Gün Ve 2009/28 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, Albil Bilgi İşlem Tic.Ltd.şti adına kayıtlı, Ahmet ALBAYRAK adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 533 271** ** numaralı GSM hattının 12 Ocak 2009 – 12 Nisan 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir. 

*Kayıt Sıra No :* ( ) 414587770 ID
*Tarih, Saat Süre :* 10 şubat 2009 / 19.22.35 / 00:01:22
*Arayan veya Aranan Numara :* 0 532 294** ** / 0 533 271** **
*Arayan veya Aranan Kişi :* Uygun ALKAN / Ahmet ALBAYRAK
*Konuşma Dili :* Türkçe
*Konuşma İçeriği :* 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Alo 

*Uygun ALKAN* Abi Selamünaleyküm. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Aleykümselam Uygun. 

*Uygun ALKAN* Müsaitsen bir şey sormak istiyorum abi. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Buyur. 

*Uygun ALKAN* şimdi *Haşim KILIü, Sacit ADALI. Haşim Abi, Sacit Abi bizim çok yakın abimiz*. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Hı 

*Uygun ALKAN* Benim *Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye meclisine girmem için Melih Bey’* i aradı. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Hı 

*Uygun ALKAN* Melih Bey’ de çağırdı, bizi alacak bir aksilik olmazsa. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* He güzel. 

*Uygun ALKAN* Fakat bir manevi destek istiyoruz bu *Mustafa AYTAü, Reha DENEME, Haluk İPEK, Hüseyin TANRIVERDİ ve Necati üETİNKAYA*. Bunlardan bunlar komisyonda, *Eryaman ilçesi de beni şeye gönderdi il e gönderdi* . 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Hı 

*Uygun ALKAN* Komisyonda *Melih Bey’ in beş tane kontenjan hakkı varmış düşükmüş* hakları. Bunlarında beşer tane hakkı varmış, *bunlardan bir tanesine deme şansınız olursa memnun olurum abi, öyle bir şey olursa eğer*. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Kimdiler onlar? Mustafa ATAü! 

*Uygun ALKAN* *Mustafa ATAü, Reha DENEME, Haluk İPEK, Hüseyin TANRIVERDİ, Necati üETİNKAYA.* 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Tamam ne zaman dememiz lazım? 

*Uygun ALKAN* Bugün, yarın, yarın son zaten. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Yarın bir hatırlat bana da Mustafa ile görüşeyim ben. 

*Uygun ALKAN* Tamam abi. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Tamam. 

*Uygun ALKAN* Peki oldu saygılar abi. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Sağol. 

*‘DISNEYLAND PROJESİ İüİN HAşİM ABİ VE SACİT ABİ BİZİ GüKüEK’E GüNDERDİ’* 

*İLETİşİM TESPİT TUTANAğI* 
Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 12.01.2009 Gün Ve 2009/28 Müt. sayılı iletişimin tespiti, dinlenmesi sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi ve kayda alınması kararının uygulanması sonucunda, Albil Bilgi İşlem Tic.Ltd.şti adına kayıtlı, Ahmet ALBAYRAK adlı kişinin kullandığı 0 533 271 ** ** numaralı GSM hattının 12 Ocak 2009 – 12 Nisan 2009 tarihleri arasında yapılan dinlenmesi esnasında aşağıdaki suç unsuru taşıyan konuşma/konuşmalar tespit edilmiştir.
*Kayıt Sıra No :* ( ) 415234574 ID
*Tarih, Saat Süre :* 11 şubat 2009 / 17.43.29 / 00:01:51
*Arayan veya Aranan Numara :* 0 532 294 ** ** / 0 533 271 ** **
*Arayan veya Aranan Kişi :* Uygun ALKAN / Ahmet ALBAYRAK
*Konuşma Dili :* Türkçe
*Konuşma İçeriği :* 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Alo 

*Uygun ALKAN* Abi Selamünaleyküm. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Aleykümselam, nasılsın? Ne var ne yok? 

*Uygun ALKAN* Sağol, Allah razı olsun, kusura bakma abi birkaç defa 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Estağfurullah estağfurullah. Uygun olup ben seni arayacaktım unuttum, *ben aradım bizim Hüseyin BESLİ’ yi (AKP İstanbul Milletvekili) onları şey Hüseyin BESLİ dedim Mustafa ATAü’ ı.* 

*Uygun ALKAN* Tamam abi. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Yav yalnız çok sıkıntıları var orda diyor yav acayip şekilde, ne yapacağımızı şaşırdık diyor ya. 

*Uygun ALKAN* Neyse bizi şey çağırdı ya ben, *Haşim abi ile Sacit Abi gönderdi bizi*, ben de bu *Disneyland projesi var ya bizim abi*. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* He. 

*Uygun ALKAN* *O Disneyland projesi için Melih Bey çağırdı* yani netice itibariyle bize bir şey var da yani kendi ölçümüzde benim öyle bir niyetimde yoktu öyle bir şey. 

*‘BİR TARAFTAN BAKANLAR ARIYOR, BİR TARAFTAN BAşBAKAN ARIYOR’*

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Hı, yani onlar şimdi aradılar konuştular değil mi orayı? Ben onlara dedim zaten böyle böyle şey yapın da, dedi yav dedi biz ortada kaldık dedi yani. *Bakanlar bir taraftan arıyor, dost ahbabımız bir taraftan bizi arıyor dedi, Başbakan öbür taraftan arıyor dedi. Yani diyor bizim bilmem yani bunu aramışlarsa budur, buna dedim elimizden gelen yardımı tamam dedi yani.* 

*Uygun ALKAN* Allah razı olsun abi. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Elimizden geleni yapalım dedi ama o yani en son anda yazılırken var ya dedi, öyle adamlar olacak ki dedi birinci sıradaki adam hiç listede olmayacak dedi birinci sırada dedi. üünkü niye o an çok karışık olacak dedi şu anda dedi. 

*Uygun ALKAN* Doğru. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Dedim şey etme yap dedim bak, öyle ilgilen tamam abi dedi ama. 

*Uygun ALKAN* Tamam abi. 

*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Artık kimseye güvenemiyorum ben şimdi onu da söyleyeyim sana. 


*Uygun ALKAN* Yok Allah razı olsun yok sadece ben şunu düşündüm rahatsız ettim abi 


*Ahmet ALBAYRAK* Hı...

...

----------


## bozok

*Kritik MGK öncesi yayınlandı* 

*19.2.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



_Genel Kurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ'da 'Koca kulak' mağduru oldu_

MGK’ya saatler kala Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Başbuğ’un ses kaydı internette yayınlandı. Ortam dinlemesinde Başbuğ, kozmik oda aramasıyla ilgili ilginç ve sert değerlendirmelerde bulunuyor


Başbuğ, ses kaydında ‘kozmik oda’daki aramaya neden izin verdiğini de anlatıyor. Genelkurmay ‘ortam dinlemesi’nin yurt dışındaki askeri personele yönelik bir toplantıda yapıldığını açıkladı


TSK mensubu bazı subayların daha önce ortam dinlemesi yoluyla alınan ses kayıtlarının internet ortamında yayılmasının son kurbanı Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ oldu. Yargı-hükümet-TSK eksenindeki gerilimin ana gündem maddesi olması beklenen toplantı başlarken basına sızan ses kaydında birbirinden ilginç sözler bulunuyor. Arınç’a suikast iddiasıyla suçlanan subayların ofislerinde yapılan ’Kozmik arama’ya dikkati çeken Başbuğ ilginç değerlendirmeler yapıyor. İlk önce Vakit gazetesinin internet sitesi habervaktim.com’da özel haber olarak yayınlanan ses kaydı şöyle:

** HATA VAR:* şimdi değerli arkadaşlar. Adamlar hataları istismar ediyorlar. Bu önemli. Burada hata var. Hata iyi niyetli oluyor. Bilinçli oluyor. Cehaletten ileri geliyor. Hatanın çeşitli şeyleri olabilir. Ayrı bir konu ama şunu bilmemiz gerekir ki bir hata var, var... Ve bu hata istismar ediliyor, kullanılıyor.

** HASSAS BüLGE:* ürnek, bu Ankara Seferberlik Kurulu Bölge Başkanlığındaki yaşadığımız bir olay. Evet, bunlara biz görev verdik. Ben verdim, hiç kimse de ırgalamasın, ben verdim. O görevi arkadaşlar icra ediyorlar. Uzun süredir icra ediyorlar. Yapılan ne, bu adamlar sürekli orada, yapılan ne? Nedir yapılan: Daha görev yaptığınız bölgenin karakteristiğini bir kere tam bilmeniz lazım yani. Bölge hassas bir bölge ve bir yığın adam var orada. 

** İZLENDİğİNİ HİSSET:* Benim adamımın bunu görmesi lazım, sizin görmeniz lazım, görmüyor... O zaman bu bir hatadır. Uzun süre o görevi yapıyorsunuz, izleniyorsunuz yani. Kendiniz bunu hissetmeniz lazım. Anlamanız lazım. Anlayamıyorlar. Profesyonel yeteneklerde sıkıntılar var.

** NAH GİRERLER:* Efendim işte bu Ankara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığına gelecekler, arayacaklar. Yani ne yapacaksınız: Bir: aratmayacaksınız, aratmazsanız ne olacak? Arayabilirler mi? Girdim. Giremezsiniz desen ne yapacaklar, girebilirler mi oraya? Nah girerler... Yok böyle bir şey, giremezlerdi yani. İki: oraya böyle giremezsiniz, bilmem ne yapamazsınız, ne olacak o ondan sonra? Silahlı Kuvvetler’in üzerinde şey gibi kalacaktı. Ne gereği var. Kuşku doğuracak... Buyur, buyur ara efendim işte yok üzel Kuvvetler’in kozmiğine girildi. Eee tabi bunun psikolojik etkisi de vardır. Gireriz, giremeyiz, girdik bilmem ne tamam doğru.

** İüİMİZDEKİ üüRüKLER:* Olur mu? neden olmasın? Bilgi sızmaları oluyor maalesef, efendim Silahlı Kuvvetlerde hiç bilgi sızması olmaz. Olur. Yani maalesef olur. Niye? üünkü maalesef çürükler yüzünden, maalesef. Ama işte zarar. O zaman bu şekilde olan arkadaşlar, siz iyi tespit etmeniz lazım. Tabur Komutanlığının, sizin sorumluluğunuzda.

** GüZüNüZü AüIN:* Bir albay çıkıyor 10 senedir efendim akaryakıt kaçakçılığının içinde, on senedir... Ya kardeşim bu adamın amiri memuru yok mu? Ya arkadaşlar, gözünüzü açın. Bakın artık alt kademeleriniz hata yaparsa elbette hukuki tarafı ayrı bir konu tabii ki ama idari kurul da var. Bunların altındaki, adam bilmem ne yaptı denilecektir. Orada hakikaten sepet gibi ortada.

** HERKES ANLAMIYOR:* Diğer önemli bir konu şu anda belki de en önemli konu. Bu da özellikle son bir iki yıldır, gördüğümüz Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne karşı yürütülen faaliyetler. TSK kuvvetlerine karşı yürütülen psikolojik harekattır. Bunu herkes anlamıyor. 

** HER şEYİN ZAMANI VAR!:* Herkes gibi ben de doluyum, ama belki her şeyi biraz daha bilen birisi olarak dimdik olacağız, dimdik duracağız fakat her şeyin bir zamanı var. Artı biz ne yapıyoruz tabii ki asimetrik psikolojik harekat unsurları gerçekten ayrıntılı, kapsamlı olarak biliyoruz, bu basit de değil. Ha burada benim görevim ne, her defasında çıkıp ortaya şikayet etmek, şimdilik ortaya şikayet ediyoruz. Makamlar şikayet makamları değil olayları uzaktan seyrediyoruz anlamına gelmez, tamam mı? Tabii ki her şeyin zamanı yordamı her şeyi herkes bilmez, tamam.


*TSK: Yurt dışında kaydedilmiş*


Başbuğ MGK toplantısından çıktıktan sonra TSK konuyla ilgili açıklama yaptı.



ANKARA - Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un internetteki ses kaydı ile ilgili açıklama yaptı. Açıklamada ses kaydı yalanlanmadı ancak “askeri personele yapmış olduğu bir konuşmadan yararlanılarak düzenlendiği anlaşılmıştır” denildi. 

Ses kaydının “derin kulak Genelkurmay karargahına da uzandı” yorumlarına yol açmasına karşılık, açıklamada konuşmanın “yurt dışında” yapıldığı vurgulandı. Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Başbuğ, üankaya Köşkü’ndeki MGK toplantısından saat 18.00’de ayrıldı. Açıklama ise Genelkurmay’ın resmi internet sitesine saat 19.15’de girdi. Açıklama şöyle: “Bazı internet sitelerinde bugün bir ses kaydına dayalı olarak yapılan bir haber yer almıştır. Yapılan ilk incelemede, söz konusu ses kaydının, Sayın Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın yurtdışında askeri personele yapmış olduğu bir konuşmadan yararlanılarak düzenlendiği anlaşılmıştır. Kamuoyuna saygı ile duyurulur.”



*Elektronik sistem komutanını bile dinlenmişlerdi*


üzellİkle son iki yıldır çok sayıda telefon veya ortam dinleme ile tesbit edildiği ileri sürülen ses kayıtları, internet üzerinden kamuoyuna yansıdı. Emekli ve muazzaf askerlerin internette yayınlanan ses kayıtlarından bazı örnekler şöyle: 

** KARADAYI:* Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı İsmail Hakkı Karadayı’ya ait olduğu iddia edilen üç ayrı ses kaydı ortaya çıktı. Karadayı’ya ait olduğu öne sürülen ilk ses kaydında, Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin tarafından iptal edilen Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimi öncesi yaşanan 367 tartışması ile ilgili olarak ANAP Genel Başkanı Erkan Mumcu’ya yönelik hakaretleriyle, silahlı kuvvetlerden beklentileri bulunuyordu. Karadayı’ya ait ikinci ses kaydında ise Encümen-i Daniş toplantılarına katıldığı öne sürülen emekli paşaların isimleri sayılıyor ve bu girişimin yaratacağı sonuçlar değerlendiriliyordu. üçüncü ses kaydında ise “Dostlar Meclisi” adlı bir yapılanmadan bahsediliyor, Başbakan Erdoğan için de “İmam kökenli adam” deniliyordu. Karadayı, internet sitelerinde yayınlanan ses kayıtları için “saçma sapan uyduruk şeyler” demişti.

** SAğDIü:* Geçtiğimiz günlerde İzmir’de savcılara ifade veren Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç’ın tümamiral rütbesiyle Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Eğitim ve üğretim Komutanı olduğu dönemde ses kaydı YouTube’a düşmüştü. Ses kaydında, Sağdıç olduğu öne sürülen kişi, darbe imasında bulunuyor ve askerlerden oluştuğu izlenimi veren bir topluluğa konuşma yapıyordu. Sağdıç, Komutan konuşmasında ordunun her 20-25 yılda bir siyasilerin elinde yozlaşan sistemi tekrar rayına oturtmak zorunda kaldığını ve askerin gerektiği zaman gerekli reaksiyonları gösterebileceğini söylüyordu. 

** ERTEN:* Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Elektronik Sistemler Komutanı Tuğgeneral Münir Erten’e ait olduğu iddia edilen ses kaydında, Erten’in TSK’nın Kuzey Irak’a düzenlediği hava harekatında açıklanandan çok daha az PKK’lının öldürüldüğü sözleri yer alıyordu.

** DİRİK:* Hakkari Dağlıca Tabur Komutanı Yarbay Onur Dirik’e ait olduğu ileri sürülen ses kaydında, komutanlara ve bölgede halkına ağır hakaretler yer alıyordu.

** KOüAK VE TANYERİ:* Genelkurmay Plan Harekat Daire Başkanı Tümgeneral Kenan Koçak-Stratejik Araştırmalar ve Etüd Merkezi Başkanı Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeri: Koçak ve Tanyeri’ye ait olduğu öne sürülen ses kayıtlarında, sivil toplum örgütleri ve gazetecilerin kullanılması ve parayla satın alınacak akademisyenlerin yönlendirilmesi gibi konulardan bahsediliyordu.

** ERUYGUR:* Emekli Orgeneral şener Eruygur’un eşi Mukaddes Eruygur’un avukatının “Müvekkilime ait değil” dediği kayıtta, Mukaddes Eruygur olduğu iddia edilen kişi, eşinin yargılandığı İstanbul’daki ağır ceza mahkemelerinden bazıları için “bizden” ifadesini kullanıyordu. Ses kaydında ayrıca Eruygur’un tahliyesini sağlayan rahatsızlığına ilişkin de GATA’da görevli hakim albay Mehmet Nusret Demircan’ın sözleri yer alıyordu.

----------


## bozok

*Kim bu 35 Amerikalı*

*21.2.2010 / YENİüAğ GZT.* 

 

_CHP’li üztürk, İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay’ı köşeye sıkıştırdı._

*Beşir Atalay:Görmedim duymadım bilmiyorum*

*Atalay’ın nasıl haberi olmaz!*
CHP’li Ali Rıza üztürk, Başbakan Erdoğan ile Bush’un 2007’de Oval Ofis’teki görüşmesi sonrası Türkiye’ye gelen ABD’li 35 istihbaratçının peşine düştü. İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay’ın “Bilmiyorum” cevabına sert tepki gösteren üztürk,_ “Yalansa tekzip et. Değilse açıkla. Bu konuyu bile bilmeyen bir bakana Kamu Düzeni ve Güvenliği’nin emanet edilmesini kamuoyunun takdirine bırakıyorum”_ dedi.

*İllegal karargahtan mı yönetiliyoruz?*
TüRKİYE’de 2 yıldır darbe tartışmaları yaşandığına dikkat çeken CHP’li Atilla Kart da ilginç değerlendirmeler yaptı:_ Bu 35 kişi konusu çok önemli. Islak imzadan darbeye geldik. İhbar mektupları postaneden gönderiliyor. Ama kim? MİT bilmiyor, İçişleri bilmiyor, Dışişleri bilmiyor. Türkiye illegal bir karargahtan mı yönetiliyor? Bakan Atalay, “Bilmiyorum” diyor. Sorumluluğunun bilincinde değil mi?_


*Poyrazköy’de ABD şüphesi*
ESRARENGİZ ABD’lilerin ortaya çıktığı yerlerden biri de Poyrazköy’dü. Kabul edilen iddianame, Poyrazköy’deki kazılar başlamadan 17 gün önce ABD Konsolosluğu’na ait bir aracın askeri bölgede dolaşıp fotoğraflar çektiğini ve bu durumun jandarmaya da ihbar edildiğini belgelemişti.



*Beşir Atalay'ı susturan soru*
4 şubat’taki Meclis Genel Kurulu’nda CHP’li üztürk’ün, “2007’de Bush ve Erdoğan görüşmesinden sonra ABD istihbaratçısı 35 kişi Türkiye’ye geldi mi?” sorusuna Bakan Atalay, *“Bilmiyorum”* cevabını vermişti

Haber:Fatih ERBOZ

CHP Konya Milletvekili Atilla Kart, Türkiye’de yaşanan sürecin genel tablosu içerisinde 35 subay ya da istihbaratçının Türkiye’ye gelip gelmediğinin mutlaka bilinmesi gerektiğini belirtti. Kart, “*Türkiye 2 yıldır illegal bir karargahtan mı yönetiliyor? İşte bu sorunun cevabını bulabilmek için subay ya da istihbaratçılar Türkiye’ye girdi mi, sayıları kaç, AKP iktidarı açıklamalı”* dedi. 

*Taşeron bakan mı?*
TBMM Genel Kurulu’nda ısrarlı soruları karşısında İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay’ın ’Bilmiyorum’cevabı verdiğini hatırlatan Kart şunları kaydetti: 

_“Bilmiyordum cevabı ne demek? Sayın Bakan Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin bakanı değil mi? Sorumluluğunun bilincinde değil mi? Taşeron bir bakan mı? Yaptığı görevin anlamını mı bilmiyor yoksa? Ben tüm bu soruları kendisine de sordum ve TBMM tutanaklarına geçti. Bu uzmanlarının sayısının 35 olduğu ifade edilmiyor. Ancak bu sayı 85’e çıktı mı bilmiyoruz, açıklanmalı. Türkiye’de olduğu iddia edilen bu subay ya da istihbaratçılar illegal bir karargahta mı görev yapıyor? Türkiye’yi kimler yönetiyor. Soyut darbe iddiaları, yargıya baskı gibi son günlerde sıkça tartışılan konuların cevap anahtarı işte bu sorularda gizli.”_ 

*Tekzip etmedi*
Kamu Düzeni ve Güvenliği Müsteşarlığı yasa tasarısı TBMM Genel Kurulu’nda görüşülürken İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay’a sorular yönelten CHP Mersin Milletvekili Ali Rıza üztürk ise, _“Türkiye’ye ABD’li subay ya da istihbaratçı 35 şahsın geldiği yönünde iddialar basın-yayın organlarında yer alıyor. Ben de bu tasarının görüşmeleri sırasında yerinde, zamanında, en doğru kişiye iddiaları soruyorum. Sorularım TBMM duvarlarında yankılanıyor, Bakan susuyor. İddialar doğru değilse, neden reddetmiyor? Haberlerin çıktığı basın yayın organlarına neden tekzip metinleri gönderilmiyor? Bakan bilmiyorum diyerek, iddiaların doğruluğunu ortaya koymuş oldu”_ diye konuştu. 

*İddialar doğru mu?*
Bu müsteşarlığın kurulmasının bile terörle mücadeledeki koordinasyon zafiyetini kanıtladığını belirten üztürk şöyle konuştu: 

_“AKP iktidarı terörle, zafiyet içerisinde olmadan mücadele ettiğini söylüyor. O zaman neden bu müsteşarlık kurulmak isteniyor? 35 ABD’li istihbaratçının gönderildiği iddialarını biz ortaya atmıyoruz. Bu iddialar doğru mudur, değil midir? Bilmiyorum, bilgim yok diyor, ama eğer yoksa kesinlikle reddediyorum diyemiyor. Bu iddiaların doğru olduğunu zaten bakanın tavır ve davranışları ortaya koyuyor.”_ 

CHP Mersin Milletvekili Ali Rıza üztürk, Türkiye’ye yabancı istihbarat örgütlerinin elemanlarının, ya da subaylarının gelişinden İçişleri Bakanı’nın haberinin olmamasını* “vahim bir durum”* olarak nitelendirdi.


*Kazılarda SAT izine rastlanmadı*
Poyrazköy’ün Keçilik mevkiinde yapılan kazıda ortaya çıkarılan silah ve mühimmat üzerindeki parmak izleri, SAT Grup Komutanlığı’nda görevli tüm personelin parmak izleriyle karşılaştırıldı. Deniz Kuvvetleri Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığı, silah ve mühimmatı kimin toprağa gömdüğünü tespit edebilmek için İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’nden mühimmat üzerinde bulunan parmak izlerini istedi. Emniyetten gelen parmak izleri üzerinde yapılan incelemede 203 personele ait olmadığı ortaya çıktı.


*‘Hamdolsun istediğimizi aldık’*
Başbakan Erdoğan, 4 şubat 2007’de Oval Ofis’te George Bush’la yaptığı görüşmeden sonra, *“İstediğimizi aldık”* demişti. Bu görüşmenin ardından ortaya atılan* “35 ABD’li üst düzey istihbaratçının Türkiye’ye gönderildiği”* iddiaları ise Başbakan’ın istediğini nelerin karşılığında aldığı sorusunu zihinlerde canlandırdı. Beyaz Saray’a 5 taleple giden Erdoğan, Türkiye’ye dönüşünde *“rahat dönüp dönmediğine ilişkin”* soruya da *“Hamdolsun, istediğimizi aldık”* cevabını vermişti.


*“ABD aracı Poyrazköy’de tur attı” iddiası*
Poyrazköy iddianamesine giren telefon kayıtlarında kazılardan 17 gün önce Amerikan Konsolosluğu’na ait bir aracın, askeri bölgede fotoğraf çektiğinin jandarmaya bildirildiği ortaya çıktı. Sanıklardan binbaşı Eren Günal’ın telefonundan yapılan bir görüşmede Sedat isimli bir yarbayın* “Resim çeken falan bir asker”* dediği, buna karşılık Oktay isimli diğer yarbayın *“Tamam efendim araç Amerikan Konsolosluğu’ndanmış şimdi jandarma yanımda”* dediği öne sürülmüştü.

*Yalanlama geldi*
ABD’nin Ankara Büyükelçiliği, 1 şubat’ta bu iddiayı yalanlamıştı. Basında yer aldığı şekliyle, 7 Nisan 2009 tarihinde bir Konsolosluk aracının bölgede olduğuna dair bir kayıtlarının olmadığını iddia eden Büyükelçilik, *“ABD’nin Ergenekon soruşturmasıyla herhangi bir ilgisi olduğu iddiaları saçmadır”* ifadesini kullanmıştı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Asıl hedef ordu komutanları!*




Mozart’ın *“Saraydan Kız Kaçırma”* operasını bilirdik de *adliyeden dosya kaçırma oyununu* da gördük! Mozart, bu opera ile kariyerinin doruk noktasına ulaşmıştı; bakalım Erzurum Savcısı Osman şanal’ın ve Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin’in kariyeri ne olacak? 

Tutuklanan Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner’in avukatı Turgut Kazan, _“Erzurum’da bir ‘militan’ın dosyayı kaçırması olayı var. Bu kaçırmanın Başbakan’ın hukukçu kurmaylarıyla yapılan toplantıda planlandığı ve hazırlanan metnin Adalet Bakanı tarafından okunması sürecinde, anlaşılan o ki HSYK’nın kararı tebligat aşamasında tutuluyor. Paslaşılarak, yetkisi alınmış bir savcının yetki kararı tebliğ edilmemiş ve kaçırma imkanı yaratılmıştır”_ dedi. 

Gerçi şanal, daha önce Radikal gazetesine yaptığı açıklamada, dosyayı kısmen, Ergenekon’u soruşturan İstanbul Başsavcılığı’na gönderdiğini söylemişti. şanal, dosyanın *“İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı”*nı hazırladığı iddia edilen Albay Dursun üiçek’le ilgili soruşturmayla birleşip birleşmeyeceğine İstanbul’da karar verileceğini belirtmişti. 

* * *

- Yargıtay Onursal Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Sabih Kanadoğlu, *“dosya aktarma”* olayını hayret ederek izlediklerini ifade ederek,* “Bu nasıl bir cesarettir, bu nasıl pervasızlıktır?”* diye sordu. Kanadoğlu _“Yani ne olduğunu bildiğiniz halde, bizzat Başkanvekilinin ağzından duymanıza rağmen bunun İstanbul’a gönderilmesi, görevi ihmali çok aşan, bir görevi kötüye kullanma suçudur”_ dedi. 

- Eski Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkanı Yekta Güngör üzden ise ANKA’ye yaptığı açıklamada, Erzurum Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal’ın kendisine tebligat ulaşmadan, Ergenekon’la ilgili soruşturma dosyalarını İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na göndermesi olayının, HSYK’nın şanal’ın yetkileri alma kararını bir kez daha doğruladığını söyledi. 

- üzden bu değerlendirme vesilesiyle daha vahim bir durumu da gündeme getirdi: 

_“Hakim ve Savcıları Bakanlık seçiyor, iki yıl stajdan sonra yerlerine gönderiyor. Adı Mustafa Kemal olan, avukatlık yapan çocukları bile yargıçlığa almıyorlar. Sınavları kazanıyorlar, mülakattan çeviriyorlar. Tehlike burada.”_ 

- Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu Başkanvekili Kadir üzbek de konuyla ilgili olarak _“Yargı camiasında herkes bilir. Bir yetkinin kaldırıldığı, değiştirildiğine ilişkin bilgi ulaştığı zaman, arkadaşlarımız elindeki işi bırakırlar”_ dedi.

- İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in de tutuklandığı soruşturmaya ilişkin dosyanın incelenmesinin henüz tamamlanmadığını, konuyla ilgili hafta başında bir açıklama yapılabileceğini bildirdi.

- Bu arada, 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk’in ifadesinin alınması işleminin de bu gelişmeler sebebiyle ertelendiği öğrenildi.

* * *

Bütün bu gelişmelerden anlaşılan odur ki; AKP, Erzincan’da cemaatler üzerinde sürdürülen soruşturmada zor durumda kalacağını gördüğü için panik içinde elindeki bütün kozları kullanmaktadır. Bu arada, 3. Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk’i de Ergenekon soruşturmasına dahil ettirmek için olağanüstü çaba sarf etmelerine bakılırsa, asıl operasyonun ordu komutanlarına karşı yürütüldüğü anlaşılıyor. 

Ordu komutanları ayrı ayrı hedef alınmıştır. Bu durum, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni ve dolayısıyla Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti zaaf içine düşürmektedir. 

Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. İlker Başbuğ’un ses kaydının internete verilmesi bu tespitimizi doğrulamaktadır.

*Sonuçları herkes için çok ağır olacaktır.*



ARSLAN BULUT / YENİüAğ GZT. / 20.2.2010

----------


## bozok

*Atilla Kart'ın cevaplanmayan soruları*





TBMM, geçen hafta *“Kamu Düzeni ve Güvenliği Müsteşarlığı”* yasa tasarısını görüştü.. Matbuat bu konuya adeta hiç değinmedi... 

Biz bazı yazılar yazdık ve bir* “Tayyip üzel Birimi”* doğuyor dedik.. Oturumlarda, İçişleri Bakanı’nın* “telaşı”* görülmeye değerdi.. 

Hatta, *“sıkı dikkat çekici ilişkilerde”* olduğu malum parti ile bile atıştı.. Onlara karşı *“askeri”* savunması göz yaşartıcıydı doğrusu!...

Bu* “özel yasa”*ya karşı, CHP Konya Milletvekili Sayın Atilla Kart’ın konuşması, *“tarihe geçecek vesika”* kadar önemlidir...

Bu konuşmayı bendeniz, bir belge niyetine aktarmak istiyorum...

Sayın Kart, konuşmasında şunlara işaret ediyor..

“Yeni istihbari düzenleme, şu kronik sorunlara çözüm getirebilecek midir; 

(1) Bu tasarıyla sayılarının 11 ila 15 arasında olduğu bilinen özel donanımlı mobil dinleme araçları kontrol altına alınabilecek midir?

Bu araçların Türkiye Cumhuriyetinde kim tarafından, hangi kurum tarafından kullanıldığı ortaya çıkacak mıdır?

Yoksa bu araçların, bir şekilde bu Müsteşarlık bünyesine alınarak, KOM (Kaçakçılık ve Organize Suçlarla Mücadele) bünyesindeki fiili ve illegal olan dinleme süreçleri, legal hale mi getirilmek isteniyor?

Ankara ve İstanbul’da saatli bomba gibi dolaşan, Başbakanlığın ve Karargahın fiili kullanımında olduğu anlaşılan bu araçların iş başında olması, hangi hukuk devletinde kabul edilebilir? Bu süreç, başlı başına faşizan bir süreç anlamına gelmez mi? Kayıt dışılığı neden sürdürüyorsunuz?

(2) Türkiye’de ortam dinlemesi hangi yasal dayanakla yapılmaktadır? 

Sn. Mehmet Ali şahin, Adalet Bakanı sıfatıyla verdiği cevaplarda; ortam dinlemesinin yapıldığından söz ederken, Sn. İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay, bu durumu neden ve hangi gerekçeyle inkar etmektedir?

(3) Getirilmek istenilen bu yapılanma; Türkiye Cumhuriyeti yönetimi için bir utanç olan Hrant Dink, Rahip Santora, Malatya Zirve Yayınevi saldırılarının, Uğur Kaymaz cinayetinin, Küçük Ceylan’ın, Aydın Erdem’in ölümünün sebep ve sorumlularını ortaya çıkarma noktasında kararlı bir irade ortaya koyabilecek midir?

Hrant Dink cinayeti öncesinde görev ve yetkilerini açıkça kötüye kullandığı sabit olan bazı emniyet yetkilileri neden siyaseten himaye edilmektedir? Bu kişiler neden mümtazen terfi ettirilmektedir?

(4) PKK’nın, Reşadiye saldırısı öncesinde, Erzincan, Erzurum ve Tunceli bölgesinde yaratılan istihbarat zaafiyetinin sorgulamasını ve özeleştirisini yapabilecek midir?

Bizzat Cumhurbaşkanı’nın, Başbakan’ın, Başbakan Yardımcısının bu konuda yarattığı kuşku ve suçlamaları, bu Kurum giderebilecek midir? Bu mümkün müdür?

(5) Bu Kurum, Habur’da yaşanan kaos ve aczi, bundan böyle engelleyebilecek midir? 

Polis odaklı bir merkezi yapılanma karşısında, seçilmişlere yönelik bu tür müdahalelerin bundan böyle de yapılmayacağının teminatı nedir? Bu Kurumun bu anlamda bir teminat olması mümkün müdür?

(6) Anayasa Mahkemesinin iptal kararından bu yana 1 yıl geçmiş olmasına rağmen, TİB konusunda yasal düzenleme neden yapılmamaktadır?

5397 sayılı Yasanın iptaliyle doğan bu boşluk, bu tasarıyla mı giderilmek istenilmektedir? İllegal ve fiili olan süreç, yasal hale mi getirilmek istenilmektedir?” 

Atilla Kart’ın sözleri bu kadar değil..



BEHİü KILIü / YENİüAğ GZT. / 18.2.2010

----------


## bozok

*Atilla Kart'ın 'örtülü ödenek' soruları*




CHP Milletvekili Atilla Kart’ın *“Kamu Düzeni Müsteşarlığı”* konusundaki *“sorularını”* yazmayı sürdürelim... 

Sayın Kart şöyle diyor;

“Tasarının 13. maddesinde; 657 sayılı Yasaya tabi olmaksızın,* sınırsız sayıda sözleşmeli personel ve yabancı uzman* istihdamına imkan tanımaktadır. Sadece 94 personelden oluşan, koordinasyondan sorumlu olan, operasyonel bir görevi olmayan bir Kurum oluşturuluyor; ancak bu dar kapsamlı örgüt, geçici ve sözleşmeli görevlendirmeler ve yabancı uzman istihdamıyla,* ‘ucu açık’* bir örgütlenmeye dönüştürülüyor....

Bu kişilerin nitelikleri hakkında hiçbir ölçü getirilmeyerek, keyfi ve kontrolsüz bir istihdam alanı yaratılıyor...

Getirilen bu düzenleme, tüm bu kirli ve karanlık ilişkileri kurumsal bir hale dönüştüreceği gibi, bir taraftan da yabancı uzman istihdamı suretiyle, Türkiye’de bugün istihbari anlamda egemen olan Okyanus ötesi ve berisi birtakım yabancı ve esrarengiz ilişkilerin de, yine kurumsal hale getirilmesinin önünü açacaktır. Danıştay saldırısı faillerinin bile, bu yapıya ithal edileceğinin endişesini taşıyoruz.

18. maddede İçişleri Bakanlığı taşra teşkilatında, 81 İl’de ve ihtiyaç halinde ilçelerde, İl Sosyal Etüd ve Proje Müdürlüğü kurulması amaçlanmaktadır. 

Bu birimin İçişleri Bakanlığı Teşkilatına eklenmesi, *AKP tipi istihbaratın,* ilçe ölçeğinde yaygın hale gelmesinden başka bir anlama gelmez.

AKP modeli istihbarat örgütlenmesinin nihai aşamalarından birisini oluşturan bir tasarı söz konusudur. Mutlak iktidar arayışının çatısı örülmektedir. 

Bu fiili karargah; Başbakan, İçişleri ve Adalet Bakanı ağırlıklı olarak, kamu gücünü ve yetkisini kötüye kullandığı ve bu süreç süreklilik kazandığı içindir ki, artık* illegal bir yapıya* dönüşmüştür. 

Danıştay saldırısından sonra Başbakan Yardımcısı Mehmet Ali şahin’in TBMM Genel Kurulunda 17.05.2006 tarihinde *‘... hissiyatımı sizlerle paylaşmak isterim, birtakım sürprizlere de hazır olun’* şeklinde yaptığı konuşma... Sn. Bakan’ın saldırı öncesi yasal olmayan kolluk çalışmaları hakkında bilgi sahibi olduğu anlaşılmaktadır.

5726 sayılı Tanık Koruma Kanunu, bu kanunun Silivri Yargılamasında illegal bir şekilde uygulanması süreçleri... Yasal şartları olmadığı halde, 5 Temmuz 2008’den evvel, gizli tanık uygulaması fiilen ve illegal bir şekilde başlatılmıştır.

Adalet Müfettişlerinin, siyasi talimat ve himayeyle gerçekleştirdikleri kanunsuzluklar... Başbakan ve Cumhurbaşkanı’nın fezlekelerinin sümenaltı edilmesi... Adli emanet paraları ve adalet personelinin yol tazminatlarının kayıt dışı bir şekilde kullanılması...

Kanunsuz emir yoluyla Müsteşarlara suç işleten Başbakanlık, Adalet ve İçişleri Bakanlığı uygulamaları... (Başbakan, Cumhurbaşkanı, Ertan Gönen dosyaları.)

Başbakanlık örtülü ödenek harcamalarındaki olağanüstü artış; 2005 yılında 30 milyon dolar seviyesinde olan örtülü ödenek harcamaları, 2006’da 210 milyon dolar, 2007’de 240 milyon dolara ulaşmıştır. 2006 ve 2007 tarihleriyle, Silivri soruşturmasının polis soruşturması ve hazırlık dönemi tarihlerini dikkatinize sunuyorum.” 

Atilla Kart’ın sözlerinden, uygulamada olan bir *“üzel Birim”*in daha yasal hale getirildiğini öğreniyoruz..



BEHİü KILIü / YENİüAğ GZT. / 18.2.2010

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da paşalar operasyonu* 



*22.02.2010 - 10:38 / gazeteport.com*

_Kamuoyunda "Balyoz Darbe Planı" ve "Darbe Günlükleri"yle ilgili olarak aralarında daha önce ifadelerine başvurulan bazı kuvvet komutanların da bulunduğu eski paşalara operasyon düzenlendi._ 

_Eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı üzden ürnek, eski 1. Ordu Komutanlarından Ergun Saygun ve emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 14 kişi gözaltına alındı._

_Eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan ile emekli Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeli'nin evlerinde ise arama olduğu gelen haberler arasında._


*İSTANBUL /ANKARA -* *"Darbe Günlükleri"* ile ilgili olarak daha önce ifadesi alınan Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına ve eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı üzden ürnek'in de aralarında bulunduğu çok sayıda emekli general ve albay gözaltına alındı. Fırtına ve diğer komutanlar, 13.30 uçağıyla Ankara'dan İstanbul'a gönderildi.

*İşTE GüZALTINDAKİ KOMUTANLAR haberi için tıklayınız*

*BAşBUğ MISIR GEZİSİNİ ERTELEDİ haberi için tıklayınız*

*"APO'YU GETİREN KOMUTAN GüZALTINDA" haberi için tıklayınız*


_"DARBE GüNLüKLERİ TAM METİN için tıklayınız_

Gelen ilk bilgilere göre sabah saatlerinde Emekli Orgeneral *İbrahim Fırtına,* Emekli Deniz Kuvvetleri komutanı *üzden ürnek,* Ankara'da gözaltına alındı. Aynı dakikalarda eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral *Ergin Saygun,* eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Feyyaz üğütçü, emekli Korgeneral *Ayhan Taş,* emekli Korgeneral *Ayhan Poyraz,* emekli Korgeneral *Yavuz Yalçın*, emekli Korgeneral *Mustafa üalış*, emekli Tümamiral *üzer Karabulut,* emekli Albay *Emin Küçükkılıç*, emekli Tümamiral *Ali Deniz Kutluk,* emekli *Albay Kubilay Aktaş*, emekli Kurmay *Albay ümit üzcan* gözaltına alındı. 


*üRNEK VE SAYGUN EMNİYETTE*
İstanbul'da yapılan operasyonlarda, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun ile emekli Albay Kubilay Aktaş'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 5 kişi gözaltına alındı. 


İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının talimatı doğrultusunda İstanbul polisinin yaptığı aramalar çerçevesinde gözaltına alınan eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, eski 1. Ordu eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun ile 2 kişi İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğüne getirildi. 


Beşiktaş'taki evinde yapılan aramaların ardından gözaltına alınan emekli Albay Kubilay Aktaş da, emniyete götürülmek üzere yola çıkarıldı.

*"LİSTE İSTANBUL'DAN GELDİ"*
*Ankara Valisi Kemal ünal 'Talimat İstanbul'dan geldi, savcının elinde liste var, gözaltılar ona göre yapılıyor' dedi.*

*DOğAN PAşA'NIN EVİNDE ARAMA* 
*'Balyoz Güvenlik Harekatı Planı''* iddialarına ilişkin 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan ile emekli Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeli'nin evlerinde arama yapılıyor. 


Doğan'ın Bodrum'un Yeniköy Mahallesi'ndeki 3 katlı villasında Bodrum Emniyet Müdürlüğü ekiplerince arama başlatıldı. *Arama* çalışmasına Bodrum İlçe Emniyet Müdürü Niyazi Turgay ve çok sayıda polis memurunun katıldığı görüldü. Arama çalışması sırasında villanın perdelerinin kapatıldığı gözlendi.

*üETİN DOğAN'IN KURMAY BAşKANIYDI* 
İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nın talimatıyla, emekli Orgeneral Doğan ile eski Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Stratejik Araştırmalar ve Etüt Merkezi (SAREM) Başkanı emekli *Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeli'*nin evlerinde de arama başlatıldı. *Tanyeli, 'Balyoz Darbe Planı'* iddialarına zemin teşkil eden seminerin kilit isimlerinden ve dönemin 1'inci Ordu Komutanı *Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın Kurmay Başkanı* idi.

*MEHMETüİK VAKFI'NDA DA ARAMA YAPILDI* 
Kadıköy'de bulunan TSK Mehmetçik Vakfı İstanbul Temsilciliği'nde arama yapıldı. Vakfın bulunduğu binada bazı emekli generallerin oturduğu öğrenildi. Yaklaşık 6 saat süren aramaların ardından, buradaki bazı belgeler incelenmek üzere emniyete götürüldü.

*BALYOZ DARBE PLANI* 
Taraf Gazetesi darbeye ortam hazırlamak amacıyla yeni bir eylem planı iddiasını ortaya atmıştı. *"Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı"* adı altında *"üarşaf", "Sakal", "Oraj" ve "Suga"* adı verilen planlara göre, Beyazıt ve Fatih camilerinde cuma günü bombalı saldırılar düzenlenecek, Ege'de Türk jeti düşürülecek, Ak Parti aciz gösterilmeye çalışılacaktı. 


Kaos ortamı sonunda 11 sayfalık 'Balyoz planı' hayata geçirilecekti. Gazetenin haberine göre, dönemin 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral üetin Doğan yönetimindeki askerler, darbeye direnebilecek 200 bin kişiyi stadyumlara doldurmayı planlıyordu. Hatta, darbe kabinesi bile hazırlanmıştı. Planda imzası bulunduğu iddia edilen Orgeneral Doğan, *"TSK'da her kademede mevcut planları gözden geçirmek üzere harp oyunu, plan tatbikatı ve seminerler yapılması doğal bir uygulamadır"* demişti. 


Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, konuyla ilgili yazılı açıklamasında, *"1'inci Ordu Komutanlığı tarafından 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihleri arasında icra edilen Plan Seminerine ilişkin çeşitli iddialar ve değerlendirmeler medyada yer almaktadır. İddiaları, aklı ve vicdanı olan hiçbir kimsenin kabul etmesi mümkün değildir"* ifadesini kullanmıştı.

*üZDEN üRNEK'İN DARBE GüNLüKLERİ*
2008 yılında Nokta Dergisi Emekli Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı üzden ürnek'e ait olduğu söylenen Darbe Günlükleri'ni yayınlamış ve büyük yankı uyandırmıştı. Ancak bu yayının ardından dergi basılarak Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Alper Görmüş hakkında *"iftira" ve "neşren hakaret"* suçlaması ile dava açıldı. 

Yargı sürecinin sonunda Alper Görmüş, üzerine atılı suçlamalardan beraat etti. Bu süreçte söz konusu günlüklerin Emekli Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral üzden ürnek planları kendisinin yazdığını kesin bir dille reddetti. Söz konusu günlüklerde, komutanlardan *destek bulunamadığı için başarısız olan "Sarıkız" isimli darbe girişimi* yer alıyordu.

*ERGENEKON SAVCILARI TARAFINDAN SORGULANDILAR* 
Ergenekon soruşturma sürecinde gündemden bir türlü inmeyen üzden ürnek'in günlükleri olduğu iddia edilen belgelerle ilgili olarak emekli komutanlar geçtiğimiz ocak ayında sorgulanmıştı. O dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök de Ergenekon savcısı Zekeriya üz tarafından İzmir'de iddialarla ilgili olarak tanık sıfatıyla ifade vermişti.

Dönemin Kuvvet komutanları Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı *Oramiral üzden ürnek,* Hava Kuvvetleri komutanı *Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına,* Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı *Orgeneral Aytaç Yalman* Ergenekon savcıları tarafından 10 saat süre ile sorgulanmıştı. Sorgu sonunda komutanlar hep birlikte geldikleri Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesinden hep birlikte ayrılmışlardı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Cinayetin sırrını tanık gizliyor* 


*22.02.2010 - 09:29*


*üzel Harekat Daire Başkanı Behçet Oktay’ın intihar dosyası yeniden açıldı. O gece yanında olan tanık ifade değiştirdi: Elinde silah yoktu.*

Ankara Dikmen’de 25 şubat 2009’da intihar ettiği öne sürülen üzel Harekat Dairesi Başkanı Behçet Oktay’ın ölümüyle ilgili yeniden başlatılan soruşturmada ilginç gelişmeler yaşanıyor. Kafasına aldığı tek kurşunla hayatını kaybettiği sırada Behçet Oktay’ın yanında bulunan *Halil Kesici’*nin Ankara 4. Sulh Ceza Mahkemesi’ne geçen cuma verdiği ifade daha önceki ifadeleriyle çelişti. Olayın kilit ismi olan Halil Kesici, Behçet Oktay’ın sevgilisi N.F’nin de kardeşiydi. 


*Silahı çekerek kafasına dayadı* 
Mahkemede tanık olarak dinlenen Kesici, daha önce polise verdiği ifadede, _“Behçet Oktay’ın arabası kara saplandı, çok sinirlendi. Birden silahını çekerek kafasına dayadı. ‘Abi yapma’ dedim, engel olmaya çalıştım. Fakat muvaffak olamadım”_ demişti. Daha sonra savcılığa ifade veren Kesici şunları söylemişti: “_Bazı sorunları vardı. Bunalımda olduğunu biliyordum. İçkiyi fazla kaçırmış ve öfkeliydi. Tabancasını eline alıp şakağına dayadı. Engel olmaya çalıştım fakat başarılı olamadım. Kendisini vurduktan sonra hastaneye götürdüm.”_ Taraf'ın haberine göre avuçlarında barut izine rastlanan Kesici daha önceki ifadesinde *“İntiharı önlemek istedim. Tabancaya yakındım. Bu nedenle bulaşmış olabilir”* demişti. 


*Oktay’ın elinde silah yoktu* 
Halil Kesici, cuma günü Ankara 4. Sulh Ceza Mahkemesi’ne verdiği ifadede ise daha önce ileri sürdükleriyle çelişti. Kesici şunları söyledi: _“O gün olayın heyecanı ile öyle bir ifade vermiş olabilirim. Ben Oktay’ın elinde silah görmedim. Silah sesiyle Oktay’ın kanlar içinde yere yığıldığını gördüm. Silah sesinden sonra olayın farkına vardım. O anda yere yığılmıştı. Elime barut izi nasıl bulaşmış onu bilmiyorum. üünkü ben o esnada 3-4 metre uzaktaydım. Bu nedenle ben Oktay’ın silahına dokunmadım.”_ 


*Kesici araştırılmıyor* 
Behçet Oktay ailesinin avukatı ülkü Gedikli, tanık olarak dinlenen Kesici’nin çelişkili ifadelerinin araştırılması gerektiğini belirterek,_ “Bu kişi tanık olarak dinleniyor. Ama hakkında hiçbir araştırma yapılmıyor. Aldığım duyumlara göre bu kişinin sabıkası var. ünümüzdeki duruşmada olayın seyrinin nasıl gideceğini hep birlikte göreceğiz. Ama bu şahısla ilgili mutlaka geniş bir araştırma yapılmasını bir kez daha talep edeceğiz. üünkü bize göre olayın birinci derecede tanığı. İfadeleri birbirini tutmuyor”_ dedi. 

Behçet Oktay’ın ailesi ise kendisini mahkemede *“çiftçi”* olarak tanıtan Kesici’nin birileri tarafından korunduğunu öne sürdü. Aile, mahkemenin Kesici’ye neden cinayetle ilgili sorular sormadığını da merak ediyor.


(Gazeteport)

----------


## bozok

*Dosya Erzurum'a gönderildi!* 

*Tutuklanan Erzincan Başsavcısı Cihaner'in dosyası yetkisizlik kararıyla İstanbul'dan Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na gönderildi.*

*22.2.2010 / VATAN / Hasan üRNEKOğLU - Aslıhan GüZELLER / DHA* 

İSTANBUL Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin makamında yaptığı açıklamada, Erzurum'dan gönderilen, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsacısı İlhan Cihaner'in dosyası hakkında yetkisizlik kararı verildiğini söyledi. Aykut Cengiz Engin, _"Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nca yetkisizlik kararı ile gönderilen dosya, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nın CMK'nın 250'nci maddesince yetkili biriminde görevli Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı vekilleri ve Cumhuriyet Başsavcıları tarafından incelendi. Dosyadaki suç yeri itibariyle yargı alanımız dışında kaldığı gerekçesiyle yetkisizlik kararı verildi"_ dedi. Dosyanın kuryeyle Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na iade edildiğini belirten Başsavcı Aykut Cengiz Engin, *"Dosyada adı geçen şüpheliler hakkındaki yetki ve görev hususundaki tüm değerlendirmeler Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı tarafından yapılacaktır"* diye konuştu. 



...

----------


## bozok

*Aramaya marşlı tepki!* 



*Mehmetçik Vakfı'nda arama sürerken vakıf binası önüne gelen bir araçtan askeri marş çalınarak aramalar protesto edildi.* 

*22.02.2010 Pazartesi 14:44 / DHA / A.A* 

*“Balyoz Güvenlik Harekatı Planı”* iddialarına ilişkin Mehmetçik Vakfı'nın İstanbul Temsilciliğinde yapılan aramalar tamamlandı. Arama sürerken vakıf binası önüne gelen bir araçtan askeri marş çalınarak aramalar protesto edildi.

Alınan bilgiye göre, vakfın İstanbul Temsilciliğinin Caddebostan Plaj Yolu Sokak Tan Apartmanı giriş katında bulunan temsilciliğine, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının talimatı ile gelen polis ekipleri, sabah erken saatlerde arama başlattı.

Yaklaşık 6 saat süren aramaların ardından, buradaki bazı belgeler incelenmek üzere emniyete götürüldü.

*Mehmetçik VakfıÂ´nda aramaya marşlı tepki*



*video için tıklayın*

Bu arada, eski Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Stratejik Araştırmalar ve Etüt Merkezi (SAREM) Başkanı emekli Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeli'nin Göztepe Cemil Topuzlu Caddesi üzerindeki evinde yine sabah saatlerinde başlatılan arama ise sürüyor.

*ARAMAYA MARşLI TEPKİ*

Bu arada arama sürdüğü sırada bina önüne gelen bir araçtan askeri marş çalınarak aramalar protesto edildi. Polisler, binadan ayrıldığı sırada da kapı önündeki bazı vatandaşlar alkışlarla aramalara tepki gösterdi. 

...

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye'de fırtına koparken Başbakan'a not* 

*22.02.2010 Pazartesi 14:24 / VATAN*



*Konuşmasının ortasında Başbakan'a bir not iletildi. Erdoğan, konuşmasını keserek, notu uzun uzun okudu. Notun içeriği ise henüz bilinmiyor.* 

Balyoz Darbe Planı iddiaları ile gözaltına alınan komutanların haberi Türkiye'de "son dakika" duyurulduğu anlarda, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan İspanya'da işadamları ile birlikteydi. Konuşmanın ortasında Başbakan'a bir not iletildi. Erdoğan, konuşmasını keserek, notu uzun uzun okudu. Notun içeriği ise henüz bilinmiyor. 

CNNTüRK'ün haberine göre not iletildiği anda Başbakan, İspanya-Türkiye Ekonomi Forumu'nun düzenlediği kahvaltıda bir konuşma yapıyordu.

Gelen duyumlar notun Türkiye'deki gözaltıları ile ilgili olduğu yönünde. Başbakan ise henüz konuyla ilgili bir açıklama henüz yapmadı.

Başbakan'ın gündeminde ise Ermenistan ve Kıbrıs konusu vardı. 

Başbakan, Ermenistan ile Azerbaycan arasındaki Dağlık Karabağ sorununun çözümü ile Türkiye-Ermenistan arasındaki normalleşme sürecin de Bakü ve Erivan arasındaki Karabağ sorununun çözümüne işaret etti, Minsk grubuna da sürecin hızlandırılması çağrısını yineledi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Başsavcı’nın çomağı!*



Netleşiyor. Gerçeği arayan yazarlar, tarafsız, objektif, vicdanlı iyi gazete muhabirleri, *“lehimci”* oldu. Birbirinden kopuk, bilgileri, belgeleri yan yana getirip lehimliyorlar.

Lehim, parçaları birbirine kaynatıyor.

Bütün aydınlanıyor.

Erzincan’ın hapse konulan Başsavcısı’nın elindeki *“adalet çomağını”* yuvaya soktuğu ortaya çıkıyor.

Bütünü kaçırmayın!

Bütünü atlamayın.

Bütünü yakalayın.

İşte lehimlenen bütün:

İlhan Cihaner, 2007’de Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı oldu. Durum şuydu:

Efendiler ve hocaefendiler.

Cübbeliler ve cübbesizler.

şeyhler ve tarikat ehli olanlar.

Cemaate vidalı şirketler.

Tarikata çivili, hacca gitmiş, her yıl umre yapar yeni tip iş adamları. Cemaatlerle kol kola girmiş ılımlı İslam kremiyle makyajlı iktidar. İktidara firketelenmiş cemaatler; Erzincan ayağının Erzurum’a, Erzurum ayağının İstanbul’daki tarikat merkezine; Gümüşhane’den Kelkit’e, Kelkit’ten Kars’a, oradan Ağrı’ya ve Bayburt’a, Bayburt’tan Kayseri’ye, Kayseri’den Van’a, Van’dan Trabzon’a, Trabzon’dan Bursa’ya, Bursa’dan üankırı ve Sakarya’ya, Sakarya’dan Konya, Tokat ve Ordu’ya Türkiye’yi 13 bölgeye ayırmışlardı.



***


*13 bölge!*

*Her bölgede bir dernek!*

*Her bölgede bir vakıf.*

Diyeceksiniz ki ne sakınca var bu bölgeleşmede, dernekleşmede ve vakıflaşmada... Gerçekten bir sakınca yok. Bu bir sivil örgütlenme. Yasak da değil. Fakat Erzincan’ın şimdi içeride olan ve dosyası kaçırılarak İstanbul’a getirilen birinci sınıf savcısının *“adalet çomağı”* gelip, yuvaya girmişti.

Yuvada şunlar oynaşıyordu:

Kara para aklanıyordu, sahte diploma hazırlanıyordu, cemaat liderinin isteği Diyanet’e gidiyor, imam istenilen yere atanıyordu, 4-6 yaşındaki çocuklara izinsiz Kuran kurslarında eğitim veriliyordu, okul çağındaki çocukların Kuran kursuna değil de Milli Eğitim’in okullarına gönderilmesini isteyen MEB görevlileri pasifize ediliyor, korkutuluyor, sindiriliyordu. Siyasi sebeplerle tayin yaptırma ve işe yerleştirme, sahte seçmen kaydı yapma, ihalelere fesat karıştırma, Basın İlan Kurumu’na baskı yapma, Danıştay’daki davaya etki etmeye çalışma, bazı belediye başkan adayları hakkında ses dosyası hazırlama, iki ayrı bakanla ticari çıkar için görüşme yapılıyordu. İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi, cemaatin ya da cemaate vidalı iş adamlarının *“bina dikme taleplerine”* izinler veriyor, İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Kadir Topbaş’ın *“bu yapıya yardım ettiği şüphesi”* yükseliyor, cemaat önderlerinden Mahmut Ustaosmanoğlu ve Cübbeli Ahmet lakaplı Ahmet Mahmut ünlü ve iktidar yanlısı Yeni şafak Gazetesi sahibi Ahmet Albayrak’ın da bu yapı içinde isimleri geçiyordu.


***


Başsavcı’nın çomağı işte bu yapıya girmişti. şimdi hapiste olan Başsavcı, belge toplamıştı.

Yasal dinleme yapmıştı.

Kanıtlar bulmuştu. 

Bunların ne kadarının doğru, ne kadarının haklı, ne kadarının yanlış ve haksız olduğuna; *“kimin suçlu kimin suçsuz bulunduğuna”* mahkeme açılınca hakimler karar verecekti.

Fakat süreç kesildi.

Diğer savcılar!

Erzurum’dakiler!

Erzincan’da *“adalet çomağını yuvaya sokmuş”* savcının defterini dürmek üzere onu hakimin karşısına çıkarttılar. İktidar; Adalet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı, Erzurum’daki *“yuvaya çomak sokan Başsavcı’nın defterini dürücü savcıları”* haklı buldular, onları savundular. Hakimler Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu’nun (HSKY) çok tecrübeli hukuk adamları ile Yargıtay Onursal Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Sabih Kanadoğlu ve Yargıtay’ın Onursal Başkanı Sami Selçuk da HSYK’nın kararını doğru buldu. 

Netleşiyor!


Necati Doğru / VATAN GZT. / 22.2.2010

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon Savcıları'na Saldırı İhbarı!*

 

*İstanbul'daki Beşiktaş Adliyesi'nde bulunan savcılara saldırı yapılacağı ihbarı alan polis Adliye'yi ablukaya aldı.*

Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcıların bulunduğu Beşiktaş Adliyesi'ne saldırı yapılacağı yönünde ihbar alan polis harekete geçti. İstanbul Adliyesi'nin Beşiktaş'taki binasına saldırı yapılacağı yönündeki iddialar üzerine polis adliye çevresinde geniş çaplı önlem aldı. 

Polis adliye çevresindeki binalarda, kafelerde ve işyerlerinde arama yapıyor. 


22.02.2010 15:36:00 / internetajans

----------


## bozok

*Taraf'ın Bavulu Onaylandı!*

 

*Operasyonunun şifresi 'bavul'da gizli.*
Taraf gazetesi tarafından bavulla istanbul Emniyeti'ne teslim edilen belgelerin incelenmesinin tamamlanmasının ardından gözaltılar için harekete geçildiği öğrenildi. 

Emniyet Kriminal Dairesi, Balyoz Darbe soruşturması ile ilgili Taraf gazetesi tarafından bavulla teslim edilen belgelerin gerçek olduğu görüşüne vardı ve savcılar gözaltılar için talimat vererek operasyonu başlattı 


22.02.2010 16:44:00 / internetajans

----------


## bozok

*Org. Başbuğ’u NATO istihbaratı Dinledi ve Servis Yaptı*


 

*Org. Başbuğ’u Türkiye’de dinleyemeyen yabancı servisin Brüksel’de NATO karargahı içinde dinlemesi hiç de zor olmamıştır.*

25-27 Ocak 2010’da, Brüksel’de, Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. İlker Başbuğ’un NATO karargahında Türk generalleri ve üst düzey subaylarından oluşan bir gruba yaptığı konuşma 19 şubat 2010’da internet sitelerinde yayınlanmaya başlamıştır. Bu konuşmanın konuşma yapılan Türk generalleri ve üst düzey subaylar tarafından kayda alınması ihtimali yok denecek kadar azdır. Org. Başbuğ’u Türkiye’de dinleyemeyen yabancı servisin Brüksel’de NATO karargahı içinde dinlemesi hiç de zor olmamıştır. 

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine karşı sürdürülen asimetrik psikolojik savaşın önemli bir parçasını da TSK’nın üst düzey kadrolarının telefon ve mekan dinlemesine dayanan elektronik savaş oluşturmaktadır. TSK’ya karşı sürdürülen elektronik savaş çerçevesinde elde edilen telefon konuşmaları veya banda alınan sohbetler daha sonra internet üzerinden yayınlanmaktadır. Böylece TSK küçük düşürülmeye çalışılırken, ordu kadrolarının sinirleri gerilmeye ve kendilerine olan güvenleri sarsılmaya çalışılmaktadır. Bu kayıtların bir tanesi hariç hiçbirisinin stratejik bir içeriği olmamasına rağmen TSK ve toplum üzerinde yaptığı etkinin azımsanması da mümkün değildir. 

TSK’ya karşı sürdürülen elektronik savaşın bir parçası olarak yapılan dinlemeler Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Elektronik Sistemler Komutanı Tuğgeneral Münir Erten’in dinlenmesi ile başlamıştır. 19 şubat 2008’de, Türk birliklerinin 21 şubat’ta Kuzey Irak’a kara operasyonu düzenlemesinden iki gün önce internete İsviçre’de bir sistemden Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Elektronik Sistemler Komutanı Tuğgeneral Münir Erten’in yaptığı ileri sürülen konuşma konulmuştur. Konuşmada Erten, Türk birliklerinin 20-22 şubat’ta Kuzey Irak’a gireceğini açıklamaktadır. 

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Elektronik Sistemler Komutanı’nın hedef alınması ve seçilmiş olması tesadüf değildir. Bu dinleme ile verilmek istenen mesaj *“Ben senin elektronik sistemlerinin merkezine nüfuz eder ve komutanının konuşmalarını dinlerim”* mesajıdır. Bu konuşma dinlenen tek stratejik içerikli konuşma olduğu gibi hedefi açısından da büyük bir psikolojik önem taşımaktadır. Tuğgeneral Erten, bu konuşmaların yayınlanmasından sonra TSK’dan emekliliğini istemiştir. 

Tuğgeneral Münir Erten’in ses kayıtlarının internette yayınlanmasından sonra 9 Mart 2008’de Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Eğitim ve üğretim Komutanı Tümamiral Kadir Sağdıç’ın konuşmaları internete düşmüştür. Tümamiral Sağdıç’ın internete konulan konuşmasında kanuni sınırlar içinde bir sistem eleştirisi olmasına rağmen, bir topluluğa konuştuğu ve darbe imasında bulunduğu şeklinde iliştirilmiş basında sunulmuştur. Bu tür internet yayınları ile Türk Ordusu komuta heyeti üzerinde *“sizi izliyoruz ve düşündüklerinizi biliyoruz”* baskısı oluşturulmak istenmektedir. 

Haziran 2008 sonunda internet alanı Türk Ordusu’na yönelik yeni bir operasyon için çok etkili bir şekilde kullanılmıştır. İnternete düşen bant kaydında Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Plan Harekat Dairesi Başkanı Tümgeneral Kenan Koçak ve Stratejik Araştırmalar ve Etüd Merkezi(SAREM) Başkanı Süha Tanyeri arasındaki konuşmalar yayınlanmıştır. *“metacafe.com”* adlı internet sitesinde iki parça halinde yayınlanan konuşmalarda, Tümgeneral Koçak, *“karanlık savaş”* konulu toplantıda “üalışmalarınızı merakla bekliyorum. Aldığımız emre göre Genelkurmay Başkanımız ve ikinci başkanımız bunu istiyor” açıklamasını yapıyor. Koçak, devamla, *“Biz karanlık savaşı yaşıyoruz zaten. Karanlık savaşın özü ateşli silah kullanılmadan yapılan savaş. Mermi patlamıyor ama ülkeler devriliyor. Rejimler gidiyor”* tespitini yapıyor. 

Tümgeneral Süha Tanyeri ise, *“Karanlık savaş dönemlerinde ekonomik manipulasyonlar, mikro etnik kışkırtmalar, ülkelerin rejimlerini ve düzenlerini yeniden tanımlamalar, ülkelere aşılanan resmi başkaldırılar, ülke isimlerinin önlerine eklenmeye çalışılan akıl dışı sıfatlar karanlık savaş olarak isimlendirilmeye çalışılan yeni yaklaşımlar olarak tanımlanabilir”* değerlendirmesini yapmıştır. 

1 Temmuz 2008’de internette yayınlanan yeni bir ses kaydı, Türk Ordusuna yönelik Haziran 2008 psikolojik savaşının bir başka hamlesi olmuştur. Bu son kayıtta konuşanlar, Hava Tümgeneral Erol üzdil ile Albay Gürsel Tokmakoğlu’dur. Konuşmanın odada kaydedildiği anlaşılmaktadır. Kasedin konusu değişik konularda yapılan kısa, tepkisel, seviyenin düşük olduğu günlük konuşmalardan oluşmaktadır. 

Bu yayınlardan sonra komutanların konuşmalarının yayınlanması uzun süre için sona ermiştir. Bu dinlemelerin karakteri tahlil edildiğinde görülen husus ilk dinleme hariç diğerlerinin gerek içerik gerek ise stratejik önem açısından herhangi bir değerinin olmadığıdır. Ayrıca Genelkurmay Başkanı, Kuvvet ve Ordu Komutanları ile korgenerallerin dinlenmediği/dinlenemediği görülmektedir. Bunda en önemli etken, bu seviyede dinlemelere karşı zaten yüksek olan önlemlere dinlemelerin başlaması sonrasında karargahlarda dinlemeye karşı alınan önlemlerin artırılması olmuştur. üte yanda bir diğer etken de dinleyen unsurların daha fazla emek sarf etmenin gerektiğini anladıkları noktada TSK’ya gereken mesajı verdikleri zorunlu inancı ile dinleme faaliyetlerine ara vermeleri olabilir. 

Nihayet 25-27 Ocak 2010’da, Brüksel’de, Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. İlker Başbuğ’un NATO karargahında, Türk generalleri ve üst düzey subaylarından oluşan bir gruba yaptığı konuşma 19 şubat 2010’da internet sitelerinde yayınlanmaya başlamıştır. Bu konuşmanın konuşma yapılan generaller ve üst düzey subaylar tarafından kayda alınması ihtimali yok denecek kadar azdır. üte yandan Org. Başbuğ’u Türkiye’de dinleyemeyen yabancı servisin Brüksel’de NATO karargahı içinde dinlemesi hiç de zor olmamıştır. 

Bu dinlemenin internete servis edilmesinin ardındaki neden muhtemelen Org. İ. Başbuğ’un Habertürk gazetesine yaptığı ve “elimizdeki bilgileri yetkililere verdik gereğinin yapılmasını bekliyoruz. Yapılmaz ise halka paylaşacağız” şeklindeki açıklamadır. ünümüzdeki günler gündeme çok fırtınalı konuları taşıyacaktır. 





haberiniz.com - 


22.02.2010 12:26:00 / internetajans

----------


## bozok

*MİT, Taraf'ın Ergenekon Oyuncağını Bozdu!*



*TARAF gazetesi yalan haberlerin hesabını veremez duruma geldi.*

MİT'in mahkemeye sunduğu belge ile bugüne kadar Ergenekon'la ilgili, 
özellikle TARAF gazetesi merkezli haberlerin nasıl planladığını, Ahmet 
ALTAN'ın derin yazılarını nasıl yazdığını, TARAF'ın yalan haber iddialarını, 
iftiracı-itirafçı-tanık üçgeninde var ederek basın-yayın organları aracılığı 
ile nasıl yaydığını, bu suretle kamuoyunun nasıl oluştuğunu, insanların 
nasıl mağdur edildiğini ve iftiralarla yaratılan haber kirliliği karşısında 
yargının nasıl kullanıldığına da ışık tuttu!.. 

Ayrıca Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker BAşBUğ'un sözünü ettiği asimetrik savaş ve psikolojik savaşın merkezini de gösterdi!.. 

Her zaman olduğu gibi TARAF gazetesi 10 Haziran 2008 tarihinde,* "YAKINDA DARBE OLACAK"* manşetli bir gazete haberini kaynak göstererek, bir tanık eşliğinde haberi yaptı. 

TARAF'ın etkili belgesi 2003 yılında, *"Veli Küçük'ün Alman Faşist lider* 
*Gerhard Frey'in sahibi olduğu National Zeitung'a (Milli Gazete) verdiği"* 
demeç, iftira ortağı ise araştırmacı yazar olarak pazarlanan *Talip Doğan* 
*KARLIBEL'*dir. Haberin mutfağı bundan ibarettir. Böylelikle TARAF'ın 
hazırlayacağı haber, kamuoyunun zihnini bulandıracak, siyasi ortama hizmet 
edecek, CMK'nın 250. maddesi ile özel görevli Ergenekon savcılarına sahte 
belge tedarik edilecek ve hakimler de kanaat getirecektir. 

TARAF haberlerini bir şekilde paçasını hukuk dışına çıkarak yaşamını 
sürdüren bir itirafçısı sayesinde toparlar. Ergenekon soruşturmasına yöne 
vermek üzere devşirilen itirafçıyı da haberde örneği olduğu gibi araştırmacı 
yazar Talip Doğan KARLIBEL olarak tanıtır, onun itiraflarını da haber olarak 
yayına hazırlar. 

Haber de Veli KüüüK'ün 2003 yılında Alman National Zeitung gazetesine 
verdiği demeçte *"Türkiye'de uzun bir süredir askeri darbe olmamıştır. Bunu büyük bir hata olarak görüyorum. Ancak yakın bir gelecekte bir darbe olacak çünkü şu anki mevcut konjonktürün zorunlu olarak buna sürükleyeceği kanısındayım"* dediği yazılıdır. TARAF gazetesi haberin devamında ise *"Türkiye'de uzun süredir"* cümlesinin ortasına *"25 yıldan"* ekleyerek aynı satırda kendi yazdığı haberi de yadsıyarak çoğu Ergenekon'dan tutuklu sanıklar aleyhinde yalan haber üretilir. 

Zamanlama Almanya'daki Deniz Feneri davasına da denk geldiği için, 
Almanya'ya da göz dağı verilir. üünkü habere göre Almanya'da bir Ergenekon 
oluşumu vardır. O da Türkiye'ye 1.5 milyon avro para transfer etmiştir. 

İftira ile yakınen ilgilenmeme neden olan da tutuklu sanık olarak 1.5 milyon 
avro'nun 90 bin avrosu *Noel Baba Derneği*'ne verilmiş olmasıdır. 

TARAF gazetesinin 10 Haziran 2008 tarihli iftira haberi soruşturmayı yürüten 
özel yetkili savcıların da hızla ilgisini çeker. TARAF'ın iftira haber 
yaptırdığı itirafçısı, 11 Haziran 2008 tarihinde bu sefer tanık sıfatı ile 
Mehemet Ali PEKGüZEL'e ifade verir. O gün, tanığın elindeki tek etkin belge, 
28 Kasım 2003 tarihli Almanca yayınlanan National Zeitung isimli gazetenin, 
aynen Ergenekon örgütü yaratılırken de var edilen ilgili sayfaların 
fotokopisidir, aslı yoktur 

İtirafçı tanık gazetenin fotokopisini savcılara teslim eder. Savcılarda 
gazete fotokopisini belge diyerek ek klasörlere koyar. Gazete de, TARAF'ın 
*"YAKINDA DARBE OLACAK"* manşet haberine dayanak da savcılığa sunulan gazetenin fotokopisidir. Alman gazetesinde haber, *"Der türkische Ex General Veli KüüüK..."* yani emekli general Veli KüüüK, Türkiye'de 25 yıldır darbe yapılmamış olmasını hata olarak değerlendirmektedir. 

TARAF itirafçıyı buldu. Haberi yaptı, kamuoyu oluştu, Ergenekon savcısı da 
iftiracı itirafçıyı tanık olarak kabul edip ifadesini aldı. Sıra gazetenin 
baş muharriri Ahmet ALTAN'a geldi. O da savcılar itirafçının ifadesini 
almaya karar verdiği saatlerde yazısını yazdı. 

A. ALTAN'ın 11 Haziran 2008 tarihli yazısının başlığı, *"ürkmüyor olmanız* 
*çok şaşırtıcı"* idi. Yazının içeriği ise, bugüne kadar TARAF kaynaklı yalan 
haberlerle yapılan psikolojik savaşın tüm iğrençliği vardır. 

Temelinde yalan olan bir haberin üzerine nasıl başyazı yazıldığını, nasıl 
zavallı duruma düşüldüğünü anlamak için A. ALTAN'nın 11 Haziran 2008 tarihli yazısını mutlaka okumak gerekiyor. 

A. ALTAN yazısının başında hemen bir gün önceki haberin manşetinin överek, haberin *"korkutucu şeyler"* anlattığını ifade eder. Aslında ruh hali ve görevi açıktır, kamuoyunun bilincinde askere karşı bir tepki yaratmak, 
dolayısıyla TSK'yı hedef göstermektir. Yalan habere sıkı sıkıya sarılan A. 
ALTAN yazısında: *"Düşünün, 2003 yılında Veli Küçük, bir faşist Alman dergisine, 'Yakında darbe olacak'* diyor. 

Bu kadar net konuşuyor. 

Böylesine emin konuşmasının bir nedeni var. 

Daha sonra Nokta dergisinde yayınlanan günlüklerden anlaşıldığı gibi o 
sırada Jandarma Komutanı Orgeneral şenuygur 'darbe hazırlıkları' yapıyor. 
Aralarında nasıl bir ilişki varsa General Küçük bu hazırlıklardan haberdar 
ve açıklamaktan da çekinmiyor. 

üünkü* 'darbenin'* önünün kesilebileceğini aklına bile getirmiyor o günlerde. 
Darbe hazırlıkları yapılırken, Ergenekon örgütü de kendi faaliyetlerini 
sürdürüyor. 

Yapılacak darbenin altyapısını hazırlıyor herhalde. 

Sonra şenuygur'un darbesi gerçekleşmiyor. 

Ama Ergenekon devam ediyor. 

Niye devam ediyor? 

Darbe gerçekleşmeyince, o darbenin hazırlıklarına yardım eden Ergenekon da durmalıydı. 

Ama durmuyor. 

Belli ki *'başka'* bir darbe bekliyor. 

Onun gerçekleşmesi için çalışıyor. 

üünkü* 'darbe'* isteyen, iktidarı* 'halka'* vermemeye yemin etmiş birileri 
varlıklarını sürdürüyor." Ve yazıda aynı ayarsızlıkla devam eder. A. 
ALTAN'ın yazısını bu bölümüne kadar, emekli general Veli KüüüK *National* 
*Zeitung* isimli haftalık gazetede yayınlanan röportajında *"yakın gelecekte* 
*darbe olacak"* dediği için, o da yazısının 10 yerinde darbe sözcüğünü 
kullanıyor. 

Ertesi gün de (12 Haziran 2008) TARAF gazetesinin Bilgi üniversitesi'nde 
öğretim görevlisi olan Ferhat KENTEL'de yalan haberi yazısına taşır. O da, 
_"Ergenekon davasından tutuklu bulunan Veli Küçük'ün Alman ırkçı subaylarıyla bağlantılı olduğu ortaya çıkmış. Küçük, faşist Gerhard Frey'in gazetesine 2003'te konuşmuş ve 'Türkiye uzun yıllar darbe görmüyor. Bu bir hata ama yakında darbe olacak' demiş..."_ der. 

TARAF'ın Ergenekon davasına ilişkin oluşan ek klasörlere kadar uzanan bu 
yalan haberleri üzerine Veli KüüüK'ün kızı aynı zamanda müdafisi olan Zeynep KüüüK 13 Kasım 2009 tarihli oturumda mahkemeden gazetenin orijinalini ister. 

Mahkeme talebi kabul eder ve beklenen yazı mahkemeye 31 Aralık 2009 tarih kaydı ile MİT'den gelir. MİT, 28 Kasım 2003 tarihli *"National Zeitung"* 
isimli gazeteye ulaşmış ve ek klasörlerde bulunan fotokopisi ile 
karşılaştırarak detaylı çevirisini yapıp mahkemeye yollamıştır. Haberde, 
*"darbe"* kelimesi olmadığı gibi, Veli KüüüK'ün adı da yoktur!.. 

TARAF'ın iftiracı araştırmacı yazarı Talip Doğan KARLIBEL ile yaptığı haber 
de yine Ergenekon savcılarına belge diye verilen gazete haberinin fotokopisi 
ile orijinal gazetenin içeriği farklıdır!.. TARAF gazetesi 10 Haziran 2008 
tarihli haberinde, 28 Kasım 2003 tarihli National Zeitung isimli gazete de 
yayınlanan haber içeriğini değiştirmiştir. 

Her zaman olduğu gibi TARAF gazetesi iftira haber yapmış, baş muharriri 
yalan makale yazmış. Ergenekon savcısı ise fotokopi belgeleri ek klasöre 
koyarak görev kusuru işlemiştir!.. 

Ama haber 10 Haziran 2008 tarihinde SAMANYOLUHABER'de , 11 Haziran 2008 tarihinde Bugün Gazetesi ve Kanal 7'de, 12 Haziran 2008 tarihinde ise STAR gazetesinde *"KüüüK, NAZİ GAZETESİNE DARBE TEMENNİSİ YAPMIş"* başlığı ile verildi... İstenilen kamuoyu oluşturuldu. 

Sıra yargıya geldi. Basın-yayın organlarında çıkan Ergenekon haberleri için, 
Adalet Bakanı ile İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısının zaman zaman gizliliğinin 
ihlaline ilişkin davalar açılmakta, sanık hakları korunmaktadır gibi 
açıklamaları hatırlarsınız. Bu açıklamaları da cezaevinde mağdura olan bir 
kişi olarak, hakkımda verilen KARARLAR ile açıklık getirmek istiyorum. 

TARAF'da yayınlanan haberi Star gazetesinde 12 Haziran 2008 tarihinde 
okuduğumda, 13 Haziran 2008 tarihinde Kandıra Cezaevinden İstanbul 
Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına suç duyurusunda bulundum... İyi ki de bulunmuşum. 

üünkü, bu sefer de TARAF gazetesi tarafından imal edilen yalan ve iftira 
haberin Türk yargısında nasıl değerlendirildiğine tanıklık ettim. 

İlk önce, 13 Haziran 2008 tarihinde davacı olduğum Star gazetesi için 
Bakırköy Cumhuriyet Savcısı Ali üAKIR 15 Ağustos 2008 tarihinde iddianame 
hazırladı. Bakırköy 2. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi de 20 Ağustos 2008 tarihinde 
*"gizliliğin ihlali"* suçundan dava açtı... Mahkemenin 16 şubat 2010 tarihinde 
elime geçen kararında,_ "Star gazetesinin günlük süreli yayın olduğu,_ 
_gazetenin Cumhuriyet Savcılığına teslim edildiği ve suçtan muttali olunan 12 Haziran 2008 tarihinden itibaren 2 aylık dava açma süresi dolduktan sonra, 20 Ağustos 2008 tarihinde iddianame ve eklerinin mahkemeye teslim edildiği ve aynı tarihli iddianamenin kabul kararı ile kamu davası açıldığı_ 
_anlaşıldığından 5187 sayılı yasanın 26/1, CMK. 223/8 maddeleri uyarınca kamu davasının DüşüRüLMESİNE"_ 

Anlayacağınız, STAR gazetesini internet sitesinde hala duran haberi için, 
mahkeme savcının iddianamesini 2 gün geciktirdiği için davayı usulden 
düşürdü. 

Sonra sırası ile 9 Haziran 2009 tarihinde Antalya'da TARAF gazetesi'ne 5 bin 
TL, Zaman ve Star gazetelerine de 1. TL tutarında manevi tazminat için 
talepte bulundum. 

Davalardan, TARAF ve ZAMAN gazeteleri Antalya 5. Sulh Hukuk Mahkemesine, Star gazetesi ise Antalya 1. Sulh Hukuk Mahkemesinde görülmeye başlandı. 

Antalya 5. Sulh Hukuk Mahkemesi 19 Ocak 2010 tarihinde, hiç savunma yapmayan tebligatlara yanıt dahi vermeyen iftira haberin kaynağı olan TARAF gazetesi için, temyiz yolu açık olmak üzere ,* "haberin özü Ergenekon iddianamesinin kamuoyuna duyurulmasıdır. Dolayısıyla haberde görünür gerçeklik vardır"* 

(iddianamede böyle bir suçlama YOK!!!) diyen ZAMAN gazetesi için dava edilen miktara göre kesin olarak DAVANIN REDDİNE, 

Aynı gerekçeler ile davaya bakan Antalya 1. Sulh Hukuk Mahkemesi de 26 Ocak 2010 günü, *"Bakırköy 2 ACM 2008 / 507 esas sayılı dosyanın bekletici mesele yapılmasına ve bu dava sonucunun beklenmesine ve dava akıbetinin mahkemesinden sorulmasına"* karar verdi. 

Sonuçta 26 Ocak 2010 tarihinde *"TARAF gazetesinin YAKINDA DARBE OLACAK haberi yalan olduğu için iddianameye dahi girmedi. Yapılan haber zaman içinde defalarca TARAF gazetesi hariç başka gazeteler tarafından aynı yalanlarla haber yapıldı. Açılan davada ise görüleceği üzere YARGI bölündü"* diyerek açıklama da bulundum. 

Daha bitmedi, TARAF gazetesinin yalan haberle başlattığı psikolojik savaşın 
sürdürücülerinden olan Zaman gazetesi'nin merkezi Ankara'da bulunan AKSOY HUKUK BüROSU aracılığı ile Antalya 5. Sulh Hukuk Mahkemesi'ne 23 Temmuz 2009 tarihinde Av. Mehmet Fuat AKSOY imzalı 9 sayfa savunma verdi. Zaman gazetesi adına savunma yapanlar, 9 Haziran 2009 tarihinde yayınlanan haberin, aslında 10 Haziran 2008 tarihinde Taraf gazetesinde yayınlandığını unutarak, *"Anayasa'nın sağladığı eleştiri ve özgürlük sınırları içerisinde kalınarak hazırlanmış gerçek, doğru ve güncel bir haber olduğunu (...) gazetecilik anlayışı gereği kamuoyunun an be an yakından takip ettiği Ergenekon davasındaki gelişmelere aynen yer" verildiğini. Ve yine Ergenekon iddianamesinin 14 Temmuz 2008 günü 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine verildiği halde, haberin aslının 10 Haziran 2008 tarihinde yapıldığı unutularak, 9 Haziran 2009 tarihli "haberin özü Ergenekon iddianamesinin kamuoyuna duyurulmasıdır. Dolayısıyla haberde görünür gerçeklik vardır"* 
diyebilmişlerdir... 

Dahası, 3 Haziran 2009 tarihinde 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin, söz konusu 
iddiaların Alman makamlarına sorulması konusundaki kararına ilişkin, 9 
Haziran 2009 tarihinde talepte bulundum... 

Mahkemeye sunduğum yazılı talepte; "bugüne kadar, USULE uyulmadan ve CEZA ağırlığına göre yeteri kadar DELİLLENDİRMEDEN yürütülen dava, TARAF gazetesinin davayı başından itibaren SİYASİ hedefleri için, İDDİANAME VE KOVUşTURMA evresinde olmayan DELİLLERİ, istedikleri gibi yönetme ve yönlendirme uğruna her zaman olduğu gibi bir İTİRAFüI bularak yaptığı İFTİRA haberleri İSTİHBARATüILARIN KULLANDIğI KONTRA TAKTİKLE sürdürmüştür... 

Mahkemenizin 3 Haziran 2009 tarihinde aldığı karar ise ifadelerimin kanıtı 
niteliğindedir. üünkü Yüce Mahkemenizin 3 Haziran 2009 tarihinde aldığı 
karar, TARAF gazetesinin 10 Haziran 2008 tarihinde yalnızca Almanya'da devam etmekte olan Deniz Feneri Davasına KONTRA-karşı yürütülen İFTİRA 
haberlerinden birisi olduğundan dolayı adı geçen gazete ilgili kararınızı 
haber bile yapmamıştır!.. Onun için mahkemeniz Almanya ile hukuki kanıt 
isteme konusundaki yazışmasını, uluslararası hukuka uygunluğu da gözeterek, 'Almanya Adalet Bakanlığı Uluslararası İlişkiler Genel Müdürlüğü 
aracılığıyla Almanya Anayasasını Koruma Teşkilatı Başkanlığı'na, 
Baden-Württemberg Eyaleti'nin Gelirler Genel Müdürlüğü'ne ve Almanya'nın 
Karlsruhe şehri Bundesgeneral Stadtanwaltschaft Federal Savcılığı ile 
Almanya Federal Savcılığına yazı yazılması' yerine, TARAF gazetesinin haber kaynağı olarak gösterdiği 'Bir dönem Alman emniyetinde görev yapan 
araştırmacı-yazar Talip Doğan KARLIBEL'e' belgesi olup olmadığının 
sorulmasına" KARAR verilmesini istedim. 

Mahkeme talebimi 9 Haziran 2009 tarihinde değerlendirdi ve "Sanık Muammer KARABULUT'un Başkanı olduğu Noel Baba Barış Konseyi Derneği ile ilgili Yurt dışına yazılan yazının geri alınması yönünde vaki talebin davaya bir yenilik katmayacağından REDDİNE karar" verdi. 

İşte siz gerçek sonuç; 

MİT'in mahkemeye sunduğu belge, TARAF gazetesinin Ergenekon oyuncağının bozulmasında etkili olurken, Ergenekon olgusunun ortaya çıkması ve yayılmasında etkin olan haberlerin, "YAKINDA DARBE OLACAK" manşetli haberler gibi yapıldığı bütün boyutları ile anlaşıldı. 

Yalan üzerine inşa edilen Ergenekon davası sürecinde, yayınlanan haberler 
ile savcıların hazırladığı iddianame ve mahkemelerin verdiği kararlar, 
yalan üzerine inşa edildiği için yıkıldı... 

Başta Ergenekon'un savcısı olan başbakan R. T. ERDOğAN olmak üzere, bugüne kadar birebir aynı yöntemlerle haber yaparak, ülkenin aklını alan TARAF gazetesi yalan haberlerin hesabını veremez duruma geldi. 
Yöneldikleri değişimin adı ise YALAN'dı. 

Saygılarımla 

*Muammer KARABULUT* 


17.02.2010 10:51:00 / internet ajans

----------


## bozok

*Taraf'tan şok Bir İddia Daha!*

 

*Taraf Gazetesi Erdek Deniz üs ve Garnizon Komutanlığı hakkında bir iddia ortaya attı.*

Taraf Gazetesi'nin iddiasına göre; bu akşam Erdek Deniz üs ve Garnizon Komutanlığı'nda nöbet tutan askerlerin parolası şok edecek. 

Taraf'tan Mehmet Baransu'nun haberine göre, Erdek Deniz üs ve Garnizon Komutanı Bülent Keçeci'nin 25 Ocak 2010'da onayladığı yönergeneye göre, 22 şubat 2010 için kararlaştırılan garnizon parolası* "ADİ",* işareti ise *"BAşBAKAN"* olacak. 

Yani, nöbetçi ere* "adi"* diye seslenecek, nöbetçi de ere *"Başbakan"* diyecek. 


22.02.2010 10:05:00 / internetajans

----------


## bozok

*İsmailağa'da Ergenekon Kavgası*

 

*Cemaatin liderinin sözleri ortalığı karıştırdı...*

Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in, haklarında açtığı soruşturma nedeniyle tutuklanmasına neden olan İsmailağa Cemaati’nin kurmayları arasında Ergenekon kavgası başladı. 

Kavga, cemaatin lideri Mahmut Ustaosmanoğlu’nun yeğeni olarak tanınan Furkan Grubu’nun önemli ismi Saadettin Ustaosmanoğlu’nun şu açıklamasıyla gün yüzüne çıktı:_ “Cübbeli, Müftüoğlu ve gibilerinin kurduğu çete tabii olarak Ergenekon terör örgütüne de hizmet ediyor. Cüppeli’ye ve Müftüoğlu’na buradan sesleniyorum: şahsiyetli olun, dik durun, küçük kurnazlıklara yeltenmeyin. Aklınızı başınıza toplayın.”_ 

İsmailağa’nın lideri Mahmut Ustaosmanoğlu’nun ağzından iki gün önce Milli Gazete’de yayımlanan, *“Soyadımızı kullanarak menfaat temin etmeye çalışanları her şeyden evvel Allah’a havale ediyorum”* açıklamasının ardından önceki gün Saadettin Ustaosmanoğlu karşı açıklama yaptı. Saadettin Ustaosmanoğlu genel yayın yönetmenliğini yaptığı Furkan Dergisi’nin internet sitesine yaptığı açıklamada,* “Ergenekon”*la ilişkili gösterdiği Ahmet ünlü ve Saadet Partisi Genel İdare Kurulu üyesi İsmailağa’nın lideri Mahmut Ustaosmanoğlu’nun hukuk müşaviri İsmail Müftüoğlu hakkında şu iddialarda bulundu: 

*Efendinin yakınlarında* 

Hani Cüppeli ortaya çıkacağından korktuğu kasetlerden bahsederek cemaatini,* ‘İnanırsanız hakkımı helal etmem’* diye tehdit ediyordu ya, işte o kasetler şimdi efendi hazretlerinin yakınlarının eline de geçti. T24 haber sitesine verdiğimiz röportajda şöyle bir cümle kurmuştuk: *‘Cüppeli ve kadın...’* Anlaşılıyor herhalde. Bu içi geçmiş fikir yoksunu adamı fena faka bastılar ama haberi yok. 

*Ahlaksız atraksiyon* 

Erbakan Hoca,* ‘Niçin İsmailağa’nın oylarını AKP’ye kaptırdınız’* diye Müftüoğlu’nu fırçaladı. Fırçalamanın meydana getirdiği kuyruk acısıyla Müftüoğlu, Cüppeli’yle kafa kafaya verip Saadet Partisi’ni kurtarmaya çalışıyor. Biz bu oyunu bozduğumuz için de en ahlaksızca atraksiyonlara giriyorlar. Bir daha Erbakan Hoca’dan beceriksizlik azarı işitmek istemediği için kıvranıyor. Ama yanlış kişilere sataşıyor! 

*Bizim parti ne yapıyor* 

Efendi hazretleri Cüppeli’ye,* ‘Bizim parti ne yapıyor?’* diye soruyor. Cüppeli, *‘Saadet mi?’* diyor.* ‘Yok yok, bizim parti’* deyince o *‘Yazıcıoğlu’nun partisi mi?’* diyor. üçüncü soruşundan sonra Cüppeli ıkına ıkına *‘AKP mi efendi hazretleri’* deyince *‘Evet’* cevabını alıyor. Tabii bu şu demek değil; efendi hazretleri AKP’lidir. Efendi hazretleri hiçbir parti, hiçbir teşkilat, hiçbir örgüte nisbet edilemez.(Hürriyet) 



22.02.2010 09:04:00 / internetajans

----------


## bozok

*1 Numara Gözaltı* 



*22 şubat 2010 Pazartesi 15:44 / avazturk.com*

*Ankara ve İstanbul’da düzenlenen şok operasyonlarla gözaltına alınan üst düzey emekli komutanlar arasında özellikle bir isim dikkat çekiyor.*

Bu isim Abdullah ücalan’ın Kenya’da yakalandığı dönemde Genelkurmay üzel Kuvvetler Komutanı olan Korgeneral Engin Alan.

Ancak Alan’ın bundan daha önemli bir özelliğinden söz ediliyordu. Bu, Tuncay Güney’in iddiaları üzerine hazırlandığı söylenen Ergenekon şemasında adı bir türlü açıklanmayan *“1 Numara”*nın karşısında Engin Alan isminin yer aldığının öne sürülmesiydi.

Hatırlanacağı gibi, Ergenekon davasının temelini oluşturan Ergenekon şeması, 2000’li yıllarda gözaltına alınan Tuncay Güney’in Emniyet’te verdiği ifadelere göre hazırlanmış ve istihbarat birimlerine gönderilmişti.

Ergenekon davası başladığında işte bu çizelge gündeme geldi ve Silivri’deki mahkeme, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, MİT ve Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nden söz konusu çizelge ile ilgili bilgi ve belgeleri istedi. Sonrasında o çizelgenin gönderildiği ancak tepedeki isimlerin üstünün kapatılması kararının alındığı açıklandı. Ancak devam eden gözaltı sürecinde, adeta bu çizelgenin *“güncellendiği”* izlenimi oluştu ve böyle bir çizelgenin gerçekten var olup, olmadığı tartışıldı.

Yine o günlerde Tuncay Güney’in iddiaları üzerine hazırlandığı öne sürülen çizelgede basın kanadından, *“Bekir Coşkun, Enis Berberoğlu, Hüseyin Gülerce, Dinç Bilgin, Ertuğrul üzkök”*, askerlerden *“Kemal Yavuz, Veli Küçük”*ün, siyasilerden de *“Deniz Baykal, Sadettin Tantan, Tunca Toskay, Eyüp Aşık, Cumhur Ersümer, Tevfik Diker”* gibi isimlerin yer aldığı konuşuldu.

O günlerde, bu çizelgede, 1 Numara’nın karşısında yazan ismin Engin Alan olduğu iddiası da gündeme geldi. Ancak kamuoyunda ismi pek bilinmediğinden, söylentiden öte gitmeyen bu iddia ciddiye alınmadı.

Geniş kapsamlı son operasyonda emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan’ın da gözaltına alınması, söz konusu iddiaların yeniden hatırlanmasına yol açtı. Halen TSK Güçlendirme Vakfı Başkanlığını yürüten Alan’ın, Abdullah ücalan'ın yakalanıp Türkiye’ye getirildiği Kenya operasyonunu yöneten isim olduğu ortaya çıktı. 2004 yılında emekli olan Alan, 1999 yılında Tümgeneral rütbesiyle Genelkurmay üzel Kuvvetler Komutanı olarak hem Abdullah ücalan’ın Kenya'dan getirilmesi operasyonunu, hem de PKK’nın 2 numaralı ismi şemdin Sakık’ın Kuzey Irak’tan getirilmesini sağlayan *“Yarasa Operasyonu”*nu yönetti.

Bu özellikleri olan Alan’ın gözaltına alınması, Ergenekon Davası’nın, PKK ile mücadele eden askerlerle hesaplaşmaya döndürüldüğü iddialarının yüksek sesle dillendirildiği bir döneme denk geldiği için bu açıdan da dikkat çekici bulundu. Son olarak Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral Eşref Uğur Yiğit, intihar eden Güney Deniz Saha Komutanlığında görevli Kurmay Albay Berk Erden’in cenaze töreninde,* “Habur’dan terör örgütünün bütün üyeleri ellerini kollarını sallayarak giriyorlar ve benim bu personelim, yani vatanları için canlarını vermeye hazır personelim, silahlı terör örgütü üyesi olmakla suçlanıyor. Bunu da halkımızın takdirine sunuyorum”* diye feryat etmişti.




...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon, Uzaktan Zihin Kontrolü Ve Muhterem Doktorlar!*




Bugünkü yazım her zamankinden biraz daha uzun olacak. Ama baştan söyleyeyim sonuna kadar ağır ağır okuyun ve tekrar tekrar hatırlamak için saklayın. Yazımın konusu, *uzaktan zihin kontrolü, parapsikoloji, telegram* ve bunların günümüzdeki siyasi gelişmelerle yakın ilgisi. ünce AKşAM gazetesinden iki haber okuyalım ve *“Allah Allah rastlantıya bak”* diyelim.

*Haber 1:*

*“ Kuzey İrlanda barışını sağlayan isimlerden Lord John Alderdice, IRA deneyimlerini Genç Siviller’e anlattı: ‘Yapılacak en zor şey, tarafları bir araya getirmekti. Biz sorunları çözmedik, farklılıklarla baş etmeyi öğrendik’*

*IRA müzakerelerinin mimarı Lord John Alderdice, Genç Siviller Derneği’nin davetlisi olarak Ankara’da Kuzey İrlanda Barış Süreci ve Türkiye’nin Kürt sorunu ile ilgili değerlendirmelerde bulundu.”*

*Haber 2:*

*“ Demokratik açılıma yeni yol haritası. Toplumsal çatışmalarda rol üstlenen Prof. Vamık Volkan devrede. Volkan, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül ve Dışişleri Bakanı Davutoğlu ile görüşüp tavsiyede bulundu: ‘Siyaseti sürecin dışına çıkarın’*

*Politik Psikoloji uzmanı Psikoanalist Prof. Vamık Volkan Ankara’da ‘demokratik açılım’ın nabzını tuttu. Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ve Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu ile görüştü. Geçen hafta, Gül ve Davutoğlu’nun medyaya açıklanan programlarında yer almayan görüşmelerde, açılım çalışmalarının politik arenadan, hükümet dışı sivil platformlara kaydırılması yönünde bir strateji ortaya çıktı.*

*Vamık Volkan, 17 şubat’tan bu yana Türkiye’de. Yeni açılım sürecinin bir parçası olarak Ankara’ya gelen IRA barışının mimarı Lord John Alderdice ile aynı otelde kalan Volkan’a, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül ve Dışişleri Bakanı Davutoğlu randevularında kalabalık bir grup eşlik etti.*
*1979 yılından bugüne kadar dünya üzerindeki kriz bölgelerinde gayri resmi arabuluculuk rolü üstlenen Vamık Volkan’ın Ankara temasları sırasında, “Demokratik açılım sürecinde nerede yanlış yapıldı” sorusuna yanıt arandı.*

*Vamık Volkan’ın muhataplarına, “üalışmalar sırasında işin içine siyasetin girmemesi” yönünde telkinde bulunduğu öğrenildi. Volkan, toplumun tüm kesimlerini kucaklayan bir yol haritası izlenmesi gerektiğini de belirtti. Açılım çalışmalarının hükümet eliyle götürülmesini de eleştiren Volkan, sürecin bu nedenle kesintiye uğradığını savundu ve hükümet dışı sivil organizasyonların devreye girmesi gerektiğinin altını çizdi.*

*“Gül iyi biliyor”*

*Volkan’ın, geçtiğimiz hafta yaptığı görüşmelerin ardından, “Demokratik Açılım” çalışmalarının politik arenadan, hükümet dışı sivil platformlara kaydırılması stratejisinin benimsendiği ve bu yönde adımlar atılacağı öğrenildi.*

*Vamık Volkan’ın temasları sonrasında, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’le ilgili önemli bir değerlendirme yaptı. Volkan, yakın çevresine “Kürt meselesini Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün iyi bildiğini” söyledi. Vamık Volkan, çarşambaya kadar temaslarını sürdürecek. Yarın İstanbul’da Ekopolitik toplantısına katılacak.*

*Prof. Vamık Volkan, demokratik açılım sürecinin hangi eksene oturması gerektiğini anlattı, ‘siyasetsiz süreç’in ipuçlarını verdi. Tercüman gazetesinden Lale şıvgın’ın sorularını yanıtlayan Volkan, 35 yıldır çatışma alanları üzerinde çalıştığını hatırlattı.*

*Apo’nun muhatap alınması taleplerini değerlendiren Volkan “Süreç politika dışı olmalı. ücalan’ı dahil ettiğin zaman bu iş biter” dedi. Başbakan Erdoğan’ın ve muhalefetin uzakta durması gerektiğini savunan Volkan’ın görüşleri şöyle:*

*“Tamamen politikacılar dışında 20-30 kişilik bir grup olmalı. Kürt de katılsın Türk de. üzellikle kadınlar bulunmalı. Ne yapılması gerektiğini kimse söylemesin. Atılacak adımlar sürecin sonunda ortaya çıksın. Biz Estonya’da 30 kişiydik. 7 yıl sürdü görüşmeler. Medyadan gizli yaptık. Toplantılar gizli değildi ama medya her adımı izlemiyordu. Böylece yapılan iş politize olmadı.”*

Evet, haberleri okudunuz ! Gördüğünüz gibi bağlantılar çok net. Vamık Volkan’ın Beyaz Saray ve Pentagon’un psikoloji danışmanı olduğu söyleniyor. Ama bilinen çok net bir gerçek var Volkan’ı bütün ABD yönetimi çok seviyor. Abdullah Gül de çok sever.

Gelelim şimdi işin *“alakaya çay demle”* faslına.

Hatırlar mısınız? Koalisyon hükümeti sırasında cezaevlerine yapılan büyük operasyonları. Operasyonun adı *“Hayata Dönüş”* tü ama zayiat da verilmişti . Bu operasyon öncesinde *Türkiye’de çok gizli yapılan bir deney* vardı. ABD’li uzmanlar ile Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, cezaevlerinde mahkumlar üzerinde uzaktan zihin kontrolü ile ilgili deneyler yapıyordu.

Bu deneyin canlı şahidi ise şu anda Ergenekon davasından Silivri de yatan emekli binbaşı Fikret Emek. ABD’li uzmanlar Fikret Emek ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın görevlendirdiği diğer subaylara uzaktan zihin kontrolü yöntemi ile insanlar neler yaptırabileceklerini aktardılar. Hatta bazılarını tatbikatları ile gösterdiler. ABD’lilerin tek bir sıkıntısı vardı; *“Dünyanın çeşitli yerlerinde yaptıkları deneylerde insanları gerek uyurken gerekse uyanıkken istedikleri gibi kontrol edebiliyor ve yönlendirebiliyorlardı. Fakat Türklerde bir sıkıntı vardı. Türklere uyurken zihin kontrol yöntemi başarılı oluyor fakat uyanıkken hiç bir şey yaptıramıyorlardı.”* Bunun için de yardım talep ettiler _(hatırlayın Hayata Dönüş operasyonları hep gece gerçekleşmişti)_ Ama, talepleri ve yaptıkları deneylerden oldukça rahatsız olan Fikret Emek ve diğer subayların kuşkulu yaklaşımlarından sonra ABD’liler pılı pırtıyı toplayıp geri gittiler.

ABD’liler sonradan bu deneyleri nereye kadar götürdüler bilemeyiz. Ama yaptıkları bir şey daha vardı; Telegram _(seslerle ve renklerle zihin kontrolüne yarar)_ denen teknolojinin alet ve edevatlarını AKP’yi çok seven fakat şimdilerde biraz kabuğuna çekilen bir cemaat televizyonu vasıtasıyla Türkiye’ye soktular . Daha sonra bu telegram teknikleri bazı cemaat kanallarının çok sevilen dizi ve programları ile prime time TV’lerin rayting rekorları kıran dizilerde kullanıldı.

Evet, medyada büyük yer alan iki süper ziyaretçimizden Vamık Volkan’ı kısaca anlatmıştık. Lord John Alderdice’nin de asıl mesleği de doktorluk ve psikiyatri. Başbakan da birden bire sanatçılara düştü.

Para psikoloji alanında uzman isimlerin Türkiye’ye gelişleri artık açıktan gösteriliyor. Hepsi de İngiliz ve ABD referanslı. Haberleri de size alt alta koyup okuttum. Türk milletinin TV dizilerine düşkünlüğü de malum. Sektörün biraz içinde olduğum için biliyorum. Bir dünya dizi ve maliyetleri çok yüksek. üzel TV’lerin piyasaya para ödemelerindeki durum ise oldukça vahim. Ama bu yüksek maliyetli dizlerin yapımı ve gösterimi tam gaz gidiyor.

Yazımı biraz daha ileri götürürsem bana da kolayca *“paranoyak”* damgasını vururlar. Ama siz gene de bu söylediklerimi unutmayın. Bu aralar dinlediklerinize ve izlediklerinize daha da dikkat edin.




*Ahmet TAKAN / avazturk.com / 22.2.2010*

----------


## bozok

*Ya Bizdensin, Ya Ergenekoncu !..*



Bush Efendi, 11 Eylül saldırısından sonra dünyaya, *“Ya bizdensiniz, ya terörist”* demişti. Erzincan merkezli yargı depremi de şu gerçeği net bir biçimde gözler önüne serdi;* Ya AKP’densiniz* (ki AKP’li olmak yetmiyor, mutlaka tarikatçı olmanız gerekiyor),* ya Ergenekoncu!..*

Yargının bağımsızlığı dört dörtlük sağlanmış gibi, Erzincan bahanesiyle şimdi de gündemimize *“yargının tarafsızlığı”* sokuşturuldu.

Başbakan Erdoğan, daha 6 ay önce Sakarya’da, *“Türkiye’de yasama da, yürütme de yargı da, tarihinde hiç görülmedik ölçüde bağımsız bir şekilde, yine tarihinde hiç görülmedik ölçüde uyum içinde tam anlamıyla görevlerini yapıyorlar”* dediğini unutup, Cumartesi günü İstanbul’da şunları söyledi:

*“Yargının bağımsızlığını dert edinenler, bağımsızlıktan daha önemli olan tarafsızlığı da en az o kadar dert edinmelidirler…”*

MHP Lideri Bahçeli’nin eleştirileri üzerine, AKP Genel Merkezi’nden yapılan açıklamada da, *“Yargının bağımsız olması yetmez, yargı aynı zamanda tarafsız olmalı. İdeolojik bir tarafgirlik içine giren yargının, saygınlığını ve güvenilirliğini kaybedeceği açıktır”* denildi.

Nedir bu usul usul zihinlere çakılan *“tarafsızlık, ideolojik tarafgirlik”* derseniz? Yıllardır takip ettiğim raporlardan ve AKP yöneticilerinin yaptığı açıklamalardan çıkardığım sonucu iki cümleyle özetleyeyim; Artık diğer kişi ve kurumların değil, yargının da, *“Cumhuriyet”* ve T.C.’nin kuruluş ilkelerine taraf olmasını is-te-mi-yor-lar!..

Ya ne istiyorlar? *“Sahte demokrasi”*lerinin, Cumhuriyet‘in, T.C.’nin üstüne çıkartılmasını… Anayasa ve yasalarımızın değil, Batı’nın Türkiye için genetiğini değiştirdiği kural ve AİHM kararlarının geçerli sayılmasını!..

Başbakan’a göre, *“atanmışların söz hakkı yok”*, sadece *“seçilmişler”* konuşabilir… Bakıyoruz ağzı olan konuşuyor… Ama Başbakan kime kızıyor? Sadece TSK’ya, yargıya ve iktidara muhalefet eden herkese. Son olarak yargı mensuplarına, *“O makamda oturacaksanız, siyaset yapmak olmaz”* diye çıkıştı. Peki çarşaf çarşaf açılımlar yapan, *“Demokratik Yargı”* grubunun sözcüsü Anayasa Mahkemesi Raportörü Osman Can’a niye ses çıkarmıyor? Veya *“Gönlündeki Başbakanı bulduğunu”* açıklayan Elazığ Valisi’ne, *“Anayasa yanlış. Genelkurmay Savunma Bakanlığına bağlansın, Askeri Yargıtay kapatılsın, MGK kaldırılsın, TSK İç Hizmet Kanunu değişsin”* diyen Bolu Valisi’ne?!..

ürnek çok da, söylemek istediğim şu; T.C. Başbakanı için *“tarafsız”* denebilir mi?

Peki, *“bağımsızlık”*ta durum ne? İçeride bazı cemaat yöneticilerinin iktidar üzerindeki güç ve hakimiyetine, dışarıda zerre kadar girme umudumuz olmayan AB’nin *“talimatlarına”* harfiyen uyuma bakın… ABD’ye gelince; askerimizin başına geçirilen çuval için verilemeyen *“müzik notasını”*, Meclis’in 507 oyla çıkardığı PKK’ya karşı sınır ötesi harekat tezkeresi için,* “5 Kasım’da Bush’la görüşeceğim”* denmesini hatırlayın yeter!..

Sizce şu sözleri kim söylemiş olabilir veya kimin söylemesi uygun kaçar; Erdoğan mı, Baykal mı, Bahçeli mi?

*“Asker üzerinden, polis üzerinden bir ayrıştırmanın gayreti içine giriyorlar… Askerin üzerinden elini çek, çek. Sivil siyaset yap, sivil davran. Polisin üzerinden elini çek, yargının üzerinden elini çek. Yargıya giden herhangi bir konuda, yargı kararını vermeden, sen karar veriyorsun. Biz seni iyi tanırız, iyi tanırız… Ayıptır ayıp!..”*

Nankörlük etmeyeyim, bu hengame arasında iyi şeyler de olmuyor değil… Baksanıza, Tanzanya ile vizeleri karşılıklı kaldırdık… Burkina Faso’yla da vize muafiyeti için prensip anlaşmasına vardık. şimdilik sadece resmi pasaportları kapsıyor, ama yakında genişletileceğine eminim.

Hadi gene iyisiniz… Eee, yolculuk nere; Tanzanya’ya mı, Burkina Faso’ya mı?..



*Müyesser YILDIZ / avazturk.com / 22.2.2010*

----------


## bozok

*Bu da mı tesadüf?* 



*Gündemde yer alan “Balyoz operasyonu” aslında Türkiye kamuoyuna yabancı bir isim değil.*

Zaman Gazetesi’nin yazarı Mümtazer Türköne, 26 Nisan 1971’deki Balyoz Harekatı’nı hatırlattığı 21 Ocak 2010 tarihli yazısında yakın tarihimizdeki bir başka *“Balyoz Harekatı”*nı yazmayı unuttu.


Bundan önceki son *“Balyoz Operasyonu”* terör örgütü PKK’ya karşı yapılmıştı.


Terör örgütünün eylemlerine karşı Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin *“Balyoz Operasyonu”* adıyla Kuzey ırak’ta başlattığı operasyona yaklaşık 50 bin Mehmetçik katılmıştı.


11 Mayıs 1997 tarihinde kara birliklerinin, 13 Mayıs 1997’de de Habur Sınır Kapısı’ndan zırhlı birliklerimizin girmesiyle başlayan operasyonda PKK çok ağır darbe yemişti. 


Aksiyon Dergisi Balyoz Operasyonu’nu 24 Mayıs 1997 tarihli sayısında *“’Balyoz’ PKK’nın beynine indi”* başlığıyla duyururken, operasyonun başarısını övüp, yaklaşık bin 200 teröristin etkisiz hale getirildiğini duyuyordu. Haberde PKK'lıların barındığı Hakurk, Haftanin, Sinat, Zeli, şivi, Zap gibi önemli kamplar, Diyarbakır ve Malatya'dan kalkan uçakların yoğun bombardımanından sonra kara birlikleri tarafından ele geçirilmişti.


Bu büyük operasyondan sonra terör örgütü askeri olarak büyük darbe yemiş ve 2004 yılında güç toparlayana kadar çok ciddi saldırılar düzenleyememişti. 



22.2.2010 / AVAZTURK.COM

----------


## bozok

*BAşBUğ VİDEOSUNU KİM YüKLEDİ?



19.02.2010 23:40
* 
*Vakit gazetesine ait habervaktim* adlı site, *Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ*’a ait bir ses kaydı yayınlandı. *“Habervaktim üzel”* ibaresiyle yayınlanan dinleme kaydı, *“Bu Ses Kaydı Kime Ait?”* başlığıyla verildi.

Daha sonra başta *Samanyolu Haber* sitesi olmak üzere tüm haber siteleri bu ses kaydına yer verdi. MGK Toplantısı’nın olduğu güne denk gelen bu olay üzerine Genelkurmay Başkanlığı bir açıklama yayınladı.

Yapılan açıklamada; bu kaydın İlker Başbuğ’un *yurtdışında askeri personele yapmış olduğu bir konuşmadan yararlanılarak düzenlendiği,* söylendi.

Açıklama; *6 dakika 11 saniye* süren ses kaydının gerçek ama montajlanmış olduğunu ortaya koyuyordu.

Peki, gelelim asıl soruya:

*Bu gizli dinleme nasıl gerçekleşmişti?*

*Dahası, bu dinleme Habervaktim’in eline nasıl geçmişti?*

Bu sorulara cevap vermek için elimizdeki verileri sıralayalım, bakın nasıl bir fotoğraf ortaya çıkıyor…

Habervaktim sitesi, söz konusu ses kaydını *19 şubat 2010* saat 

*10:53:19*’da yayınlıyor.

Haberin içeriği de başlığı kadar ilginç. Site; habere şu cümleyle başlıyor:

*“Habervaktim, Türkiye gündemini sarsacak bir ses kaydını daha ele geçirdi. (…)”* 

Bakınız; ses kaydını ele geçiren kim: *Habervaktim.* _(Biz onların yalancısıyız)_

Site haber boyunca, hiçbir şekilde İlker Başbuğ’un ismini zikretmiyor. Keza yazdığımız gibi; başlıkta da *“Kime Ait?”* diye soruyor.

Sadece 2 ara başlıkta *“İ.B”* kısaltması kullanılıyor.

Devam edelim…

Site, ses kaydını dinlemek için link veriyor ve tıkladığınızda yine kendi sitesi üzerinden bir sayfa açılıyor karşınıza.

Sayfada ilgili video bulunuyor ancak bir notla:

*“BU VIDEO METACAFE'DEN ALINMISTIR”*

Nasıl yani?

Hani bu videoyu Habervaktim ele geçirmişti?

Araştırmaya devam ediyoruz… *Metacafe*, bir video paylaşım sitesi. 

Habervaktim’in sözüne güvenip(!) siteye girip ses kaydını aradığınızda, hiçbir sonuç çıkmıyor karşınıza… Biraz daha ayrıntılı araştırıldığında, ilgili videoyu buluyorsunuz.

*Ancak…*

Bulduğumuz video, Metacafe’ye popüler video sitesi* Youtube* üzerinden siteye yüklenmiş görünüyor. Yükleme saati; Türkiye saatine göre yaklaşık *14:00*. 

Yani, Habervaktim’de yayınlanan videodan yaklaşık *3 saat sonra.* Youtube’da videoyu yükleyen kişinin rumuzu *“muhibbumustaid”.*

*Muhibbumustaid* rumuzlu kişi, Youtube’daki bilgilerinde Fethullah Gülen’le ilgili video linklerinin yanında bir link daha veriyor. Bu link bir diğer video paylaşım sitesi *Dailymotion*’a yönleniyor.

Muhibbumustaid rumuzlu kişinin Dailymotion’daki kullandığı rumuzu ilginç: *Samanyolu Haber.*

Başbuğ’un ses kaydını yükleyen *Samanyolu Haber (Muhibbumustaid)*, siteye verdiği bilgiye göre; *İstanbul*’da ikamet ediyor.

şimdi başa dönelim…

Ses kaydını Türkiye’ye duyuran site Habervaktim'in, haberinde İlker Başbuğ’un adını geçirmediğini, videoda ise Metacafe’yi kaynak verdiğini, yazdık.

Ancak…

Sitenin ana sayfasından, toplu videoların bulunduğu kategori olan *“Video Vaktim”*e tıkladığımızda çok ilginç bir olayla karşılaşıyoruz.

İlgili sayfada söz konusu ses kaydının *2 kopyası* görülüyor. *Bir farkla…*
Son yüklenen, yani haberde linki verilen videonun başlığı *“SU SES KAYDI KİMİN?”* diye görünüyor. Ve tıklayınca *“BU VIDEO METACAFE'DEN ALINMISTIR”* yazıyor.

Ondan bir önce yüklenen aynı video ise şu başlığı taşıyor: *“BU SES KAYDI BASBUG'UN MU?”*. O videoyu, yani anasayfada ve haberin içinde görünmeyen ama galeride bulunan videoyu tıkladığınızda ise* “BU SES KAYDI BASBUG'UN MU?”* yazısı tekrar karşımıza çıkıyor. Yani gözden kaçırılmaya çalışılan videoda, *‘Metacafe’ sitesi kaynak olarak verilmiyor.*

*2 ayrı –ama içeriği aynı- videonun Habervaktim’in video galerisindeki* 
*görüntüsüne bakalım:*

 

*Habervaktim’de ilk yüklenen ama gizlenen, “İlker Başbuğ” ismi kullanılarak yüklenen videonun görseline bakalım:*

*

Bu da; haberde link verilen ve son yüklenen videonun sayfadaki görünütüsü:*
 
Yani Habervaktim, önce İlker Başbuğ’un ismini vererek bu ses kaydını yayınlamak istedi, ama daha sonra her ne olduysa, *Başbuğ’un ismi yazılmadı* ve *Metacafe sitesi kaynak gösterildi.*

Metacafe’den araştırma yapmaya başladığımızda nelerle karşılaştığımızı kaleme aldık.

Haber bu. Hiçbir yorum yapmadan, sadece araştırma sonucu önümüze çıkan verileri anlattık.

Sizce de ilginç değil mi?

*Odatv'nin notu:* Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ, (internette yayımlanan ses kaydında) Ankara Seferberlik Başkanlığı'nda yapılan kozmik arama hakkında değerlendirmelerde bulunuyor. Ankara üukurambar'da polisle, sonrasında da savcıyla yüz yüze gelen subaylara kendisinin emir verdiğini söyleyen Başbuğ, *"içimizdeki çürükler yüzünden bilgi sızıyor"* diyor. Başbuğ, "*Her şeyin zamanı var. Zannetmeyin ki olayları uzaktan seyrediyoruz"* şeklinde konuşuyor.


*Barış Pehlivan
*Odatv.com

"ODATV YAZDI VAKİT O VİDEOYU KALDIRDI" başlıklı haber için tıklayınız...

"YALAN SüYLüYORSUN VAKİT!" başlıklı haber için tıklayınız...

----------


## bozok

*AVRUPA ERGENEKON’DAN NEDEN RAHATSIZ*



20.02.2010 11:04

Hürriyet yazarı Yalçın Doğan, bugünkü köşesinde* “Avrupa’dan hükümete Ergenekon tavsiyesi”* başlıklı bir yazı yayınladı.* İşte Avrupa Parlemantosu’nun şubat ayında hazırladığı Türkiye raporundaki Ergenekon’la ilgili bölümlere dikkat çeken o yazı:*

“AVRUPA Parlamentosu’nun son raporunda bu bölüm es geçiliyor. Oysa, o bölüm bugünün ve ayların sancısına işaret ediyor.

Hani, AB Büyükelçilerini toplayıp, Tayyip Erdoğan’ın hepsine fırça atarak, *“gözünüz kör mü”* diye gümbürdediği Avrupa Parlamentosu raporu var ya, işte o rapor.

Bizim hükümet gümbürdüyor, ama Avrupa Parlamentosu da, kendi üslubunda hükümetin dikkatini fena halde çekiyor. Ergenekon davasıyla ilgili olarak.

Avrupa Parlamentosu Avrupa Birliğinin parlamentosu. Her ülkeden insanlar, kendi siyasal görüşleri doğrultusunda, kendi ülkelerinde seçiliyor ve Brüksel’e giderek, bu parlamentoyu oluşturuyor. Burası Avrupa Birliği halklarının meclisi. ünemi burada.


*KAYGI DUYULUYOR*

Bu parlamento şubat ayında Türkiye raporu hazırlıyor. Her yıl olduğu gibi, rutin bir işlem. Sonra onu görüşüyor ve oyluyor.

Rapor Türkiye’nin çeşitli iç ve dış sorunlarını ele alıyor. Raporun 11. paragrafı, bugüne kadar bizde hiç bir yerde yayınlanmıyor. Yanılıyor olabilirim, ama herhangi bir yerde gördüğümü hatırlamıyorum. 11. paragraf Ergenekon’u ele alıyor:

*“Avrupa Parlamentosu kapsamı çok geniş tutulan Ergenekon davasını kaygıyla izlemektedir.”*

Bu genel izlenim sonrasında, bu gibi raporlarda dile getirilen eleştirileri, pek de diplomatik olmayan bir dille vurguluyor:

*“Parlamento, hükümetin ve yargının hukukun tüm süreçlerine uygun davranmasını, zanlıların haklarına saygı gösterilmesini bekler. Demokrasinin ve hukukun üstünlüğünün güçlendirilerek işletilmesinde, bu davanın bir fırsat olarak kullanılmasını teşvik eder.”*

Giriş cümlesinde zaten kaygı duyduğunu belirtiyor, ardından neden kaygı duyduğunu vurguluyor.

Son cümle çok düşündürücü:

*“Parlamento, hükümetten bu davayı kendini eleştiren gazeteci, akademisyen ve politikacılara karşı baskı aracı olarak kullanmamasını bekler.”*


*AVRUPA RAHATSIZ*

Raporda *“teşvik eder, bekler”* gibi kavramlara yer verilmesinden çıkan bir mantık var.

*“Baskı aracı olarak kullanmamasını bekler”* derken, Avrupa’da hükümetin Ergenekon’u baskı aracı olarak kullandığına ilişkin kaygısı var, anlamı çıkıyor. 

Ergenekon sürmekte olan bir dava. Yargı süreci orada, hükümet burada. Elin oğlu bunu elbette biliyor. Yine de, iktidara şu anlama gelen tavsiyede bulunuyor:

Yargıyı siyasal baskı altında tutmayın, sizi eleştirenleri bununla tehdit etmeyin.

Hem Ergenekon davasını dikkate getiriyor, hem oradan hareketle genel kaygısını aktarıyor.

Yargı-siyaset-yargının bağımsızlığı kavramlarında her kafadan farklı bir sesin çıktığı günümüz tartışmalarında, başsavcı gerilimden bağımsız, Avrupa rahatsızlığını dile getiriyor.

Daha ne desin? Son yaşadıklarımızdan sonra, adamların herhalde dili tutulmuştur.”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*TSK ERGENEKON SAVCISININ ASKERLİK BİLGİSİ HAKKINDA NE SüYLEDİ?*



20.02.2010 11:11

Geçtiğimiz günlerde Ergenekon sanıklarından *Ergun Poyraz*, davanın savcılarından biri hakkında hakaret davası açtı. Poyraz’ın iddiası; *savcının yaşadığı bir problem nedeniyle askerliği bitiremediği ve bu nedenle askerlere karşı husumet beslediği* yönündeydi. Poyraz’ın avukatına göre savcının askerlere karşı hoyrat tavrını belirleyen olay geçmişte yaşadığı bu tatsızlıktı.

Mahkeme savcının askerlik kayıtlarının istenmesine karar verdi.

Peki, kayıtların istenmesine Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ne yanıt verecek.

İsterseniz; Odatv’de ilk defa okuyacağınız bir olayla bu sorunun yanıtını arayalım.

Ergenekon Davası'nın asker kökenli tutuklularından avukat *Serdar üztürk*, sorgusu sırasında aynı savcının kendisine maksatlı sorular sorduğunu düşünüyordu. üztürk'ün iddiasına göre *savcı askerliğini tamamlayamamıştı*. Asker kökenli olduğu için kendisine kişisel husumet besliyordu. üztürk'e göre savcı, bu husumeti de sorduğu sorular ve verdiği kararlar ile gösteriyordu.

üztürk bu iddiasını kanıtlamak için geçen yıl Ağustos ayında *Genelkurmay Başkanlığı*'na bir dilekçe yazdı. Dilekçesinde iddiasını anlattıktan sonra savcıya dava açacağını, bu nedenle* "savcının askerlik görevini yapıp yapmadığını, bir hastalığı nedeniyle yapamadı ise bu hastalığa dair bilgi verilmesini"* istedi.

*Genelkurmay'ın Cevabı*
Genelkumay Başkanlığı bu dilekçeye kısa sürede cevap verdi.

Cevapta; *kişilerin askerlik yapıp yapmadıkları bilgisinin ya da askerliklerini yapamamalarına neden olan hastalıklara dair ayrıntıların özel hayat kapsamına girdiği ve bu sorulara cevap verilemeyeceği* yazıyordu. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, verilen cevap dilekçesinin de basında kullanılamayacağı notunu da düşmüştü. 

Türkiye'de her gün bu tür belgelerin gazetelerde kullanılmasına karşın, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı özenli bir davranışta bulunmuş, savcının özel hayatının gizliliğine tüm modern ülkelerde gösterilmesi gereken saygıyı göstermişti. Gerçekten de savcının askerlik durumu onun özel hayatı kapsamına giriyordu ve bir tartışma malzemesi yapılmamalıydı.

Ergenekon Davası'nda pek çok Genelkurmay Belgesi savcılıktan dışarı sızarken TSK bu konuda ne kadar hassas olduğunu gösterdi. Savcının askerlik dosyasını herhangi bir sızmaya karşı da koruma altına aldı. Savcının dosyasını bir memurun insafına terk etmedi.

Oysa aynı günlerde Ergenekon Davası’nda her gün savcıların elinde olan bir belge, bir telefon konuşması, hatta sanıkların eşlerine ilişkin bilgiler hükümete yakın medyada yayınlanıyordu.
İşte yaklaşık sekiz ay önce gerçekleşen olay bu şekilde.

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın kendisine karşı en azından özensiz çalışmaları ile bilinen bir savcının hayatına gösterdiği saygı doğru bir tavır.

Türkiye gizli dinlemelerin, kamera kayıtlarının, aile mahremiyetinin deşifre edilmesiyle insanların terbiye edildiği bir ülke mi olacak yoksa siyaset ile özel hayatın birbirinden ayrıldığı bir ülke mi?

*Modern Hukuk Bu Olmamalı*
Odatv’ye de okurlarından zaman zaman ülkenin gündeminde olan bir ses kaydını yayınlaması ya da özel hayata ilişkin bir videonun haber yapılması talebi oluyor.

Ancak Odatv’de seçtiğimiz yol bu.

Bu yollarla yapılacak bir haberi tercih etmeyeceğiz. üünkü özel hayatta yaşanan başarı ya da başarısızlıkların bir liyakat sebebi yapılması ancak cemaatlerde olur. Modern toplumun yolu cemaat hukuku değildir. Türkiye modern bir ülke olarak varlığını devam ettirecekse bu usullerden uzak durmalı.


*Odatv.com

*

----------


## bozok

*YANDAş MEDYADA ERKEN BAYRAM HAVASI*



20.02.2010 12:50

Bayram değil, seyran değil ama yandaş medyanın bugünkü birinci sayfa manşet ve sürmanşetleri zil takmış oynuyor gibiydi. 

Neden mi? 

üünkü Erzurum’daki dosyanın yangından mal kaçırır gibi Ergenekon savcılarına gönderilmesiyle beraber, 3.Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk’in İstanbul’da sorgulanması, Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner’in de Silivri yerleşkesine kapatılması olasılığı ortaya çıkmıştı! 

*İktidar yanlısı gazeteler bu olasılığı birinci sayfalarında şöyle kutladılar:* 

*Sabah:* Başsavcı Silivri’ye (Org. Saldıray Berk’le ilgili sürece Ergenekon savcıları karar verecek) 

*Star:* Silivri’ye geliyorlar

*Takvim:* Berk Paşa’ya para sorusu 

*Yeni şafak:* şimdi top Ergenekon savcılarında 

*Vakit:* Berk de İstanbul’da sorgulanacak 

*Taraf:* (Org. Berk için) İstanbul’a marş marş / (Cihaner için) Her yol Silivri’ye çıkıyor.

Yandaş Medya, henüz sanık olup olmadıkları bile belli olmayan bu iki insanın çekeceği ıstıraptan sadistçe zevk alan manşetler üretmişti. Ama incelemedikleri veya bilip de okuyucularına duyurmak istemedikleri bir şey vardı: Erken sevindikleri bu dileklerinin gerçekleşmesi, uzun ve karmaşık bir hukuki süreci gerektiriyordu. 

şöyle ki;

*1-*Ergenekon savcılarının bu dosyaya bakmaya yetkili olup olmadıkları henüz belli değil. O nedenle önce dosyanın gönderildiği İstanbul Başsavcılığı yer ve görev açısından bir yetki değerlendirmesi yapacak. Başsavcılık onları yetkili kılsa bile Ergenekon Savcıları bu görevi kabul ederken çok terleyecekler. Hatta daha önce başka bir olayda yaptıkları gibi kendilerinin yetkili olmadıklarına bile karar verebilirler. üünkü HSYK da konuyla ilgili ayrı bir inceleme yapacak. HSYK Erzurum savcılarını yetkisiz kıldığı gibi, Ergenekon savcılarını da yetkisiz kılabilir,

*2-* Milliyet’te Fikret Bila’nın da yazdığı gibi, Orgeneral Berk’le ilgili süreç de çok karmaşık. Osman şanal yetkisiz kılındığı için onun Berk için 26 şubat’a kadar verdiği süre artık geçersiz. Ergenekon savcıları kendilerini yetkili görseler bile, Anayasa Mahkemesinin “askerlerin sivil mahkemede yargılanmasını” sağlayan düzenlemeyi iptal etmesinden doğan hukuki durum engeli var. ünce Genelkurmay itiraz edecek. üünkü askerler, Askeri Mahkemeler ve Yargılama Usulü Kanunu’nun 12. maddesi gereğince, sivil yargının, Org. Berk’le ilgili soruşturma yapamayacağı görüşünde. Bu itiraz sonuçlanıncaya kadar Org. Berk ifade vermeyecek. İtiraz sonucunda Askeri yargı ile sivil yargı arasında görev anlaşmazlığı çıkarsa konu Uyuşmazlık mahkemesine gidecek.
*
Bu konuyla ilgili değerlendirmemizi, Yeniçağ yazarı Sabahattin ünkibar’ın bugünkü yazısında hatırlattığı bir konuya dikkat çekerek bitirelim:* 

Amaçları belli ki 3. Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk’i yaka paça ifadeye getirtmek. Merak ediyorum Hilmi üzkök gibi bir emeklinin yanına giden savcılar acaba muvazzaf Saldıray Paşa’nın yanına gidecek mi? Ankara’da bazı çevreler bu durum için, bu şekilde Berk Paşa’yı tahrik edip ifadeye gitmemeye zorlayacaklar ve akabinde emekliye ayırma düğmesine basacaklar değerlendirmesini yapıyor.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*SALDIRAY BERK NEDEN HEDEF ALINDI*



*Onu diğer komutanlardan ayıran bir şey var*

21.02.2010 11:42


Ergenekon Operasyonu’nda evleri basılanların, gözaltına alınanların ve tutuklananların hemen hepsinin ortak bir özelliği vardı. *Türkiye’nin Atlantik ekseninden kopmasını, NATO’dan çıkmasını, AB üyelik hedefinden vazgeçmesini ve IMF ile olan ilişkisini bitirmesini istiyorlardı.* Bu isimlere göre Türkiye, Avrasya ekseninde, üin, Rusya, İran ve Orta Asya’daki Türki cumhuriyetlerle yeni bir ittifak kurmalıydı. 

ürneğin eski MGK Genel Sekreteri *Tuncer Kılınç,* bu isteğini yüksek sesle ifade etmişti. ürneğin *şener Eruygur* ADD’nin başına geçtikten sonra bu eksen kaymasını savunmaya başlamıştı. ürneğin *Erol Manisalı* bütün bir entelektüel mesaisini bu hedefe yönelik olarak harcayan bir akademisyendi. ürneğin *Doğu Perinçek* çok uzunca bir süredir “Avrasya Seçeneği”ni savunuyordu.

Operasyonun bulaştığı *Yalçın Küçük ya da Merdan Yanardağ* gibi isimler ise, zaten dünya görüşleri olan sosyalizm nedeniyle, NATO, ABD ve emperyalizm karşıtıydılar, dolayısıyla onlar da içerde ve dışarıda bir eksen kaymasından yanaydılar.

üstelik Cumhuriyet Mitingleri Türkiye’nin Atlantik ekseninden çıkmasını isteyen güçlerin, hızla kitleselleşebileceğini de gösteriyordu. Mitinglerdeki yüz binler, hep bir ağızdan *“ne ABD ne AB, Tam Bağımsız Türkiye”* sloganını atıyorlardı. 

İşte bu noktada dışarıdaki ve içerideki Atlantikçi güçler, hem Türkiye’nin emperyalist planlar doğrultusunda dönüştürülmesine karşı durabileceklerini hem de bir eksen kaymasına neden olabileceklerini düşündükleri hedeflere yönelik bir tasfiye operasyonuna giriştiler. Birinci cumhuriyetin yıkılıp ikincisinin kurulması için bu güçlerin engel olmaktan çıkarılması gerekiyordu.

Bu söylediklerimiz ışığında *“neden 3. Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk hedef tahtasında”* sorusunu sorabiliriz. 

üncelikle komutanlığı Erzincan'da bulunan 3.Ordu’nun geçmişte Sovyetler Birliği’ne karşı kurulduğunu, şimdi ise Gürcistan ve Ermenistan sınırlarını koruduğunu bilmemiz gerekiyor; ABD’nin her daim yakından ilgilendiğini ve önemsediğini tahmin edebiliriz.

*3.Ordu’nun şimdiki komutanı Saldıray Berk ise biyografisinden anlaşıldığı kadarıyla, 2.Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Necdet üzel’le birlikte, NATO’da görev yapmamış iki komutandan biridir.* 

Berk, NATO’da görev yapmadığı gibi, yine biyografisine bakıldığında görülebileceği üzere, *Moskova Kara Ataşeliği ve Bakü Silahlı Kuvvetler Ataşeliği görevlerinde de bulunmuştur*. Ayrıca Berk, *TSK bünyesindeki Rusça bilen az sayıda isimlerden biridir*. 

Saldıray Berk, cemaate yönelik Erzincan’daki soruşturma bağlamında hedef tahtasına yerleştirilmiş olabilir ama tek neden bu olmamalıdır; *Berk NATO’cu değildir ve biyografisinden ve hakkında yazılanlardan Avrasyacı fikriyata yakın Kemalist bir paşa olduğu sonucuna varılmaktadır.* 
*
Türkiye’nin Rusya’ya en yakın sınırlarını Rusya düşmanı ve NATO’cu olmayan bir paşa tarafından komuta edilen bir ordunun savunmasına ABD’nin sessiz kalması söz konusu olamaz. 
*
Bunlar göz önüne alındığında, Atlantikçi güçlerin ve onların içerideki işbirlikçilerinin Berk’i hedef seçmiş olmalarında şaşırtıcı bir yan bulunmamaktadır.


*Hakan UTKAN
*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*YOKSA SAHAYA YENİ BİR OYUNCU MU GİRDİ*



*Başbuğ kaydında TSK aleyhine bir şey yok*

21.02.2010 13:00



Milliyet yazarı Kadri Gürsel, Orgenerel İlker Başbuğ’un sızdırılan ses kaydında yandaş medya tarafından TSK aleyhine kullanılacak bir içeriğinin olmamasını kafasını karıştırdığını yazdı. Her ne kadar iki gazete bu konuşmayı *“Arınç’a suikast hazırlığı emrinin Başbuğ tarafından verildiği”* şeklinde algılama yaratmaya zorladılarsa da, yandaş medyanın bunun üstüne balıklama atlamamış olmasına dikkat çekti. Sonunda da bu* “malın”* malum istihbarat ajanslarına mı, yoksa sahada yeni bir üslup deneyen başka bir oyuncuya mı ait olduğunu anlayamadığını söyledi. 

*Kadri Gürsel’in “Allah Allah! Başbuğ’a bu kıyağı kim yaptı?” başlıklı yazısı şöyleydi:* 

Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un, 25-27 Ocak tarihlerinde NATO toplantısı için bulunduğu Brüksel’de gizlice kaydedildiği belirtilen konuşmasını okuyunca, hiç de bazıları gibi şoke olmadım... 

Ama kafam karıştı. 

Ve dedim ki kendi kendime, *“Orgeneral Başbuğ istese, kendisi ve TSK için bundan daha etkili bir halkla ilişkiler operasyonu yapamazdı...”
*
Böyle düşündüm, çünkü sızdırılan konuşmanın içeriğinde kendisinin ve TSK’nın aleyhine delil olarak kullanılabilecek hiçbir unsur yoktu. Aleyhine olmak şöyle dursun, o metin lehte unsurlar içeriyordu...

Nedir bunlar?

Bir: Başbuğ,* “Bülent Arınç’a suikast girişimi”* olarak yansıtılan ve *“Kozmik Oda”*ya girilmesiyle sonuçlanan olayla ilgili konuşuyor... Diğer bir tema da ordudan dışarıya bilgi sızması...

20-25 kadar kurmay subaya hitap ettiği belirtilen Başbuğ, *“Adamlar hataları istismar ediyorlar. Bu önemli.* 

*Burada hata var”* diyor.

*“Hata”* olarak nitelediği olay, “Ankara Seferberlik Kurulu Bölge Başkanlığı”nda görevli iki muvazzaf subayın Ankara’nın üukurambar semtinde, Arınç’ın evi civarında gözaltına alınmış olmaları...

*“Bunlara ben görev verdim”* diyor Başbuğ... 

Allah Allah! Arınç’a suikast hazırlığının en üst düzeydeki komutan tarafından astlara ifşa edilmesi midir bu?

Tabii ki hayır... 

O iki subay, ifadelerinde* “köstebek”* olmasından şüphe edilen bir albayı izlediklerini söylemişlerdi. 

Başbuğ’un sözleri de o ifadelerin doğru olduğu yönünde bir izlenim yaratıyor. 

şöyle o sözler:

_“Nedir yapılan: Daha görev yaptığınız yerin karakteristiğini bir kere tam bilmeniz lazım yani. Bölge hassas bir bölge ve bir yığın adam var orada. (...) Uzun süre o görevi yapıyorsunuz; izleniyorsunuz yani. Anlamanız lazım. Anlayamıyorlar.”
_
üncesinde ise* “Ve bu hata istismar ediliyor, kullanılıyor”* demiş Başbuğ...

Genelkurmay Başkanı, *“Arınç’a suikast hazırlığı”* iddialarının, o iki subayın verdiği kozun kullanılması neticesinde TSK’ya karşı düzenlenmiş bir komplo olduğunu ima ediyor.

Dinlendiğinden habersiz, doğal bir ortamda konuştuğu varsayıldığı için de sözlerinin potansiyel etkisi güçlü...

İkinci lehte unsur, Başbuğ’un,* “Kozmik odaya nah girerdiniz”* şeklindeki *“doğal”* ifadesi...

*“Nah girerdiniz”, “Biz lütfettik de girdiniz”* demek... Askerin incinmiş gururunu tamir ediyor. Duyulmasında TSK açısından zarar değil, fayda olan sözler...

üçüncü lehte unsur, *“TSK’ya karşı yürütülen psikolojik harekat”*la ilgili konuşurken, *“Her şeyin bir zamanı var”* demesi... 

_“Asimetrik psikolojik harekat unsurlarını gerçekten ayrıntılı, kapsamlı olarak biliyoruz (...) şimdilik ortaya şikayet ediyoruz. Tabii ki her şeyin zamanı, yordamı (var).”_

Bu ifadeler de alt kademelere güven vermeye yönelik...

Orgeneral Başbuğ’un da* “telekulak mağdurları”* arasına katılması elbette nahoş bir durum... 

Peki, bu olayda TSK’nın itibarını gerçekten de zedeleyen bir faktör var mı? 

Bence yok. Bir kere* “ortam dinlemesi”* Türkiye’de ve bir TSK karargahında değil, yurtdışında, *“yabancı sahada”* yapılmış. 

Konuşmanın içeriği zaten sorunlu değil...

Brüksel konuşmasında TSK’yı ve Genelkurmay Başkanı’nı zor duruma düşüren, sürmekte olan operasyonlar ve dava süreçlerinde *“karşı taraf”*ın eline koz veren önemli unsurlar olsaydı,* “yandaş medya”* bunu köpürtür, *“mal”*ın üzerine balıklama atlardı... Ama doğal olarak atlamadılar... Umumiyetle küçük haberlerle geçiştirdiler. 

Bu gazetelerden ikisinin, *“Arınç’a suikast hazırlığı emrinin Başbuğ tarafından verildiği”* şeklinde bir algı yaratmak arzusuyla, ellerindeki *“mal”*ı epeyi zorladığını yine de not edelim...

Kafamı karıştıran,* “mal”*ın kime ait olduğu... Son iki yılın flaş haberlerini üreten malum istihbarat ajanslarına mı, yoksa sahada yeni bir üslup deneyen başka bir oyuncuya mı?


...

----------


## bozok

*İKİYE BİR MAHKEMESİ*



21.02.2010 17:34

Star TV’de yayınlanan Ruhat Mengi’nin *“Her Açıdan”* adlı tartışma programına bu Pazar katılanlardan DP Genel Başkanı Hüsamettin Cindoruk, Silivri’deki Ergenekon davasına bakan mahkemeye *“İkiye Bir Mahkemesi”* dedi.

Cindoruk, bu adı vermesinin nedeninin, bu mahkeme heyetinin son zamanlardaki özellikle tahliye taleplerine iki üyenin aleyhte bir üyenin lehte oyuyla ikiye karşı bir çoğunlukla ret kararı vermesi olduğunu söyledi.* “Hukukta esas olan tutuksuz yargılamadır. Ama bu mahkeme kolay tutukluyor, zor tahliye ediyor. Bu da toplumda adalete güven duygusunu zedeliyo*r” dedi. 

*İLİü SAVCISI İLGİNü FİGüR* 

Katılımcılardan Avukat Turgut Kazan, müvekkili olan Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in yürüttüğü cemaat soruşturmasının detaylarını anlattı. Sanıklara ait telefon dinleme kayıtlarından örnekler verdi. Ulaşılan bilgiler arasında Hükümeti çok sıkıntıya sokacak olaylar olduğu için hükümetin bu davaya müdahale ettiğini söyledi. O dosyada iktidar yandaşı bir medya patronunun İliç ilçesindeki altın arama faaliyetinin de bulunduğunu belirten Kazan, bu altın arama Bergama gibi kamuoyu tepkisine yol açmaması için sessiz yürütülüyordu, soruşturmaya dahil edilince İliç Savcısının devreye girdiğini, “Ergenekon arabama kene koydu”, *“Başsavcı Cihaner Ergenekon örgütüne beni öldürtecekti”* dediğini söyledi. Bunun üzerine araya giren Cindoruk, *“İliç savcısı çok ilginç bir figür. Silivri’deki dava işte böyle başka bölgelere kötü örnek oluyor, asıl tehlike buradadır”* dedi. 
*

**YüK BAşKANI RECEP İVEDİK GİBİ KONUşUYOR* 

Katılımcılardan Galatasaray üniversitesi öğretim üyesi Doç. Dr. ümit Kocasakal _“Anayasa Mahkemesinden geri döneceğini bile bile Anayasaya aykırı yasalar çıkarıyorlar. Danıştay’ın reddedeceğinden emin olduklarını bilerek yasaya aykırı kararlar alıyorlar. Bunları mağdur pozuna geçebilmek için yapıyorlar”_ dedi. Kocasakal, YüK Başkanının* “hukukun arkasındn dolaştık”* demesini eleştirmesi üzerine, Cindoruk da* “YüK Başkanı Recep İvedik gibi konuşuyor”* diyerek ona destek verdi. 

Programın dördüncü katılımcısı olan Yargıtay Ceza Daireleri Onursal Başkanı Osman şirin ise son olayda yürütmenin yargıya müdahalesini eleştirdi. _“Tamamen HSYK’nın görev yetkisi altında olan bir olaya yürütme karışırsa o zaman onlara siz bu söz konusu davanın içinde misiniz, neresindesiniz, ne kadar derinindesiniz”_ diye sorulur dedi. HSYK’nın Erzurum Savcısının yetkisini kaldırmasını bir ameliyat örneğiyle açıkladı. Bir hastanede bir beyin ameliyatını bir bevliyeci yapmaya kalkarsa başhekim durum müdahale eder, onu durdurur, ameliyata bir beyin cerrahının girmesini sağlar. Bu olayda da HSYK yetkisini aşan bir savcıyı engellemiştir” şeklinde konuştu. 


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*İşTE OLAYLARIN ALTINDAKİ GERüEK*



21.02.2010 19:19

Türkiye geçen hafta yargıda yaşanan depremle sarsıldı. Bir süredir cemaat soruşturmasını yürüten Erzincan Cumhuriyet Savcısı İlhan Cihaner’in yürüttüğü soruşturma önce Erzurum Savcılığı tarafından elinden alındı, sonra İlhan Cihaner, Ergenekon Davası’na dahil edilerek tutuklandı. Bu gelişmeleri herkes biliyor. Ancak basının atladığı bir ayrıntı var.


*Mesele İsmailağa mı?*

İlhan Cihaner’in tutuklanmasına neden olan dosya basında sıkça İsmailağa olarak yazıldı. Cihaner’in İsmailağa soruşturmasını sürdürdüğü için tutuklandığı iddia edildi. Oysa Cihaner bu soruşturmayı yaklaşık 3 yıldır yürütüyordu. Her ne kadar soruşturma gizlilik içinde yürütülse de telefonların dinlendiği, jandarmanın baskınlar düzenlediği bir soruşturma Türkiye’nin mevcut yapılanması içerisinde ne kadar gizli tutulabilir?
İşte bu noktada şu soruyu sormamız gerekiyor. *“Acaba İlhan Cihaner İsmailağa Soruşturması nedeniyle değil başka bir soruşturma nedeniyle mi tutuklandı? İsmailağa Cihaner’in dokunduğu bir başka noktayı perdelemek için mi kullanılıyor?”*

İsterseniz burada bunun cevabını arayalım…


*Gülen cemaatini soruşturuyordu*

İlhan Cihaner, 2007 yılında başladığı soruşturmanın dışında geçen yıl Fethullah Gülen Cemaatine ilişkin bir soruşturmayı da başlatmıştı. Cihaner’in Gülen cemaatine yönelik soruşturma yürüttüğü bilgisi 4 Aralık 2009 tarihinde Hürriyet Gazetesi’nde Ali Dağlar tarafından haberleştirilmişti. Nitekim Odatv’de de aynı gün konu üzerine ayrıntılı bir analiz yazısı yayınlanmıştı. (http://www.odatv.com/n.php?n=cemaate-dokununca-basina-gelmeyen-kalmadi-0412091200)

Kısacası soru şu: “İlhan Cihaner, Gülen cemaatini soruşturduğu için mi tutuklandı?”.

Bu soruyu sormamızın ilk nedeni Cihaner’in Gülen Cemaati’ne dokunmasıyla beraber önce soruşturmaya el konulması, ardından imar ihtilafı da dahil olmak üzere 26 yıl hapisle yargılanması, daha sonra Ergenekon üyesi olmakla itham edilerek tutuklanması.

İsterseniz bu tezi destekleyen bazı gelişmeleri ele alalım.


*İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı*

Bunlardan ilki elbette aylarca fırtınalar koparan İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı belgesi. İlhan Cihaner soruşturmayı bu belgeden feyz alarak başlatmakla suçlanıyor. İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı belgesi doğru ise belgenin hedef aldığı tek bir cemaat var: Fethullah Gülen Cemaati. Cihaner’in soruşturmasını bu belge ile ilişkilendirenler doğal olarak Cihaner’in Gülen cemaatini hedef almış olmasının kendilerini harekete geçirdiğini kabul ediyor.

Bunun ötesinde yetkisi elinden alınan Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Osman şanal’ın da Cihaner’e sorduğu sorularda bu izi takip etmek mümkün. şanal, Cihaner’e adı İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı ile gündeme gelen Albay Dursun üiçek’i tanıyıp tanımadığını soruyor. şanal’ın sorusunu dayandırdığı gizli tanık ifadesine göre Albay Dursun üiçek 2009 yılında İlhan Cihaner’i ziyaret etti. şanal’ın sorgudaki iddiası Cihaner’in cemaat soruşturması talimatını Dursun üiçek’ten almış olması. Albay Dursun üiçek’in emri ile Cihaner’in soruşturmayı başlattığını söylemek, Cihaner’in tutuklanmasının nedenini Gülen Cemaati’ne soruşturma açılması olarak anlaşılmasına neden oluyor.

*Dikkat çeken kronoloji*

İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’nın Taraf’ta yayınlanmasına giden sürece baktığımızda dikkat çeken bir sıralama ile karşılaşıyoruz.

9 şubat 2009 tarihinde İlhan Cihaner, İsmailağa dışında kalan cemaatlerin dosyasını resmen açtı. Bu tarihten itibaren adım adım Gülen cemaati soruşturma kapsamına girdi.

14 Nisan 2009'da İlker Başbuğ Hava Harp Akademileri'nde verdiği brifingte örtülü bir dille Fethullah Gülen cemaatini hedef aldı. Konuşma cemaatin yayın organlarında tepkiyle karşılandı.

Başbuğ’un konuşmasına denk düşen bir tarih daha vardı. 

Fethullah Gülen, 8 Nisan 2009'da, www.herkul.org sitesinde:* “Allah korusun... Bizden görünen kişilerin ellerine de kaleşnikofları verirler. İki yerde eylem yaptırıp, ‘Demek ki, fırsat bulunca bunlar da silaha sarılabilir', derler. üuvaldızı bile olmayan insanlara, terörist damgası vurmak isteyebilirler”* diyordu.

Bu tarihlerde İlhan Cihaner, Fethullah Gülen soruşturması üzerinde çalışıyordu. Soruşturma derinleşerek cemaatin devlet içinde örgütlü olduğu artık herkesçe kabul gören gücünü hedef alacaktı.

Ancak önce 12 Haziran 2009 tarihinde Taraf Gazetesi gerçekliği halen tartışmalı olan bir plan yayınladı. İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı adı verilen belgenin içeriği *“Gülen cemaatine komplo yaparak cemaati çökertmek”* üzerine kuruluydu. Rapor, her ne kadar cemaatin tepkisiyle karşılansa da sonuçları itibariyle tek bir şeye yol açtı. İrticayla mücadele neredeyse suç haline getirildi. Devlet içinde irticai örgütlenmelere karşı atılan her adım Ergenekon şemsiyesinin içerisine sokuldu. Kısacası planın ortaya çıkışı Gülen Cemaati’nin ve devlet içerisindeki örgütlenmesinin meşruiyetini neredeyse tartışılmaz kıldı.

İşte bunun ardından cemaatin irticai örgütlenmesine karşı atılan her adım polis kovuşturmasıyla karşılandı. İlhan Cihaner’in yaptığı cemaat soruşturması bu belge kapsamında değerlendirilerek, Cihaner’in elinden önce dosya alındı sonra da tutuklandı.


*İsmailağa perdesi*

İsmailağa soruşturması bu aşamada perde görevi gördü. Cihaner’in İsmailağa soruşturmasını sürdürdüğü bilinen bir gerçekti. Ancak Gülen Cemaati hakkında yapılan soruşturmaya karşı harekete geçenler Gülen’in adını telaffuz etmediler. Bu sayede hem Gülen üzerinden yaşanan bir hesaplaşma gizlendi, hem de İsmailağa içerisinde yaşanan çatışmada bir kale ele geçirildi. İsmailağa içerisinde Cüppeli Ahmet Hoca’nın başını çektiği AKP’ye muhalif kesime karşı hükümete yakın Furkan Dergisi’nin yürüttüğü kampanyanın yelkenleri bu soruşturma sayesinde şişirildi. İsmailağa çevresi, hükümete ve cemaatin örgütlü gücüne korkutularak yaklaştırıldı.

Osman şanal, soruşturma sürecinde militan bir hukukçu portresi çizdi. Yetkileri alınan şanal, bunu bilmesine rağmen tebligat eline ulaşmadan dosyayı İstanbul’a gönderdi. Bu tür uygulamalar şanal’ın motivasyonunu tartışılır kıldı. Bu motivasyonun kaynağı neydi?

O kaynak şanal’ın genç bir hukukçuyken kaldığı evler olabilir mi?


*Barış Terkoğlu
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*ERZİNCAN BAşSAVCISINI NEREDE UNUTTULAR?*



22.02.2010 12:15

Ergenekon savcılarının bu sabah başlattıkları sansasyonel operasyonlar, gündemi değiştirerek Cihaner olayından bunalmış olan hükümete bir cankurtaran simidi atma anlamını taşıyor.

Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in tutuklanmasıyla birlikte Erzincan dosyasında Hükümeti zan altına alan skandallar da ortalığa saçıldı. Bugünkü gazetelerin birinci sayfaları bu dosyadan çıkan hükümet-cemaat- menfaat ilişkilerinden geçilmiyordu. 

Cihaner’e telefon ederek sanıkların salıverilmesi yönünde baskı yaptığı iddia edilen Başbakan Yardımcısı Cemil üicek önce bunu reddetti. Ama sonunda tevilli olarak kabul etti (Hürriyet’te Fatih üekirge’nin bugünkü haberi). 

Yani hükümet giderek sıkışıyordu. 

Ayrıca Cihaner dosyasının Erzurum’dan İstanbul’a *“kaçırılması da”* yeni bir yetki tartışması doğurmuştu. 

HSYK Cihaner’i yargılamaya Ergenekon Savcılarının da yetkili olmadığı kanısındaydı.

İşte bu şartlar altında Ergenekon savcıları bu sabah yine sansasyonal bir operasyon başlattılar.

Artık Ergenekon tertibinin hükümetin bunaldığı zamanlarda gündem değiştirme aracı olarak kullanıldığından kuşkusu olan kaldı mı?


*Odatv.com 
*

----------


## bozok

*CEMİL üİCEK YALAN MI SüYLüYOR DOğRU MU*



22.02.2010 18:33


Başbakan Yardımcısı *Cemil üiçek* tarikat soruşturması yapan Erzincan Başsavcısını aradığını kabul etti.

Kabul etti etmesine ama söyledikleri pek inandırıcı görünmüyor.

üiçek, bugün Hürriyet’ten Fatih üekirge’ye konuştu. *üekirge doğru soruları soramadığı için ortaya eğilip bükülmüş bir haber çıktı.*

****

*Cemil üiçek şöyle konuşuyor:*

*“O tarihlerde seçim vardı. Olaylar hassas. Yani seçim atmosferi… şimdi küçücük bir yerde 50 – 60 çocuk gözaltına alınıyor. Bu durumu siz merak etmez misiniz. Yani gazeteci olarak merak etmez misiniz? Seçim atmosferinde ne oluyor diye bakmaz mısınız. Bir müdahale söz konusu değil. Ne oluyor onu öğrenmek istedim. üünkü seçimler var.”*

Odatv’nin edindiği bilgilere göre üiçek’in ifadeleri arasında tartışma götürmeyen tek bir cümle var: *“üünkü seçimler var”*

****

üiçek Başsavcı Cihaner’i 29 Mart 2009 yerel seçimlerinden hemen önce arıyor. Bu doğru.

Cemil üiçek’in Başsavcıyı aradığı tarih tam olarak 23 şubat 2009’dur.

üiçek neden 23 şubat’ta aradı?

üünkü Başsavcı ve emrindeki Jandarma o gün 16 eve baskın yaptı, İsmailağa cemaatinin yasadışı faaliyetlerine ilişkin belgeler ele geçirdi ve 26 kişi gözaltına alındı.

Gizli soruşturma, cemaatin kreş görünümünde, *“Sübyan Mektebi”* adıyla 4-6 yaş grubu için kaçak din eğitimi kurumu açmak, yasadışı örgüt kurma, bu örgüte üye olma, yasadışı yardım toplama, cinsel saldırı ve Anayasal düzeni ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs suçlamalarıyla yürütülüyordu.

Ancak…

Soruşturmanın hiçbir aşamasında 50 – 60 çocuk gözaltına alınmadı. üiçek’in Başsavcıyı aradığı gün 26 kişi gözaltına alınmıştı. Sözkonusu evlerde yasadışı eğitim verilen 64 küçük çocuk ise o gün ailelerine teslim edildi. Yani gözaltına alınan çocuk yoktu.

****

Başsavcı Cihaner, 1.5 yıl süren soruşturmasında 26 kişiyi gözaltına aldı. Bu kişilerden 9’u tutuklandı. Toplam şüpheli sayısı 235’ti ve tekrar edelim bunlar arasında da çocuk yoktu.

Cihaner 20 ile yayılan operasyonda gözaltı talimatı verdiği kişi sayısı da 69’dur. Sözkonusu 69 kişi içinde İsmailağa cemaatinin İstanbul’daki liderleri Mahmut Ustaosmanoğlu, Cübbeli Ahmet, Yeni şafak Gazetesi’nin sahibi Ahmet Albayrak ve işadamı Mehmet üelik de vardı.

Sayın Bakan siz söyleyin.

Cemil üiçek doğru mu söylüyor yoksa yalan mı?

Yoksa Başsavcı Cihaner mi haklı?

Cihaner, üiçek’in kendisini arayarak cemaat mensuplarının serbest bırakılmasını istediğini söylüyor.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*İstihbarat Açık: üukurambar Senaryosu üözüldü*




Gündeme aynı anda iki haber düştü. Biri bomba etkisi yaratırken, diğeri gündem yarışında arka sıralarda yer alsa da önemliydi. 

Birinci haber ile Türkiye'de ilk kez bir Genelkurmay Başkanı'nın gizli kayıtla alınmış ses kaydına tanık oldu kamuoyu. 

Sözkonusu kayıtta ; İlker Başbuğ'un , müttefiklik masalının kalesi (Brüksel)'de subaylarına yönelik bir konuşma yaptığı ve bu sırada ortam dinlemesine maruz kaldığı anlaşılıyor. 

Kaydın sızdırılan kısmında üç ana başlık var: 

*1)* Başbuğ; Kozmik Odaya girişe izin vermese TSK'nın zan altında kalacağını, bu yüzden şaibe oluşmasın diye izin verdiğini belirtiyor. Konuşmanın bu kısmı; _"istesek tabi ki sokmazdık, nah girerlerdi"_ gibi genç subayların gönlünü hoş tutacak, üzerlerindeki üniformanın namusuna halel gelmediği psikolojisi yaratacak hoşluklarla süslü. 

*2)* Başbuğ; ordu içindeki çürüklerden şikayet ediyor. 

On yıldır akaryakıt kaçakçılığı yaptığı halde farkına varılmayan albay örneği üzerinden huzurundaki subayları bu tarz vakalara karşı uyanık olmaları konusunda uyarıyor. 

*3)* Konuşmanın en kritik kısmında; Başbuğ, üukurambar'da yakalanan subayları kendisinin görevlendirdiğini, bölgenin bir çok şahsa ev sahipliğini yaptığını belirtiyor fakat bu subayların da profesyonelliklerindeki eksiklikten dolayı takip edildiklerinin farkına varmayıp, kendilerini yakalattıklarından şikayet ediyor. 

*Gazetelerin ; bu dinleme kaydını görme biçimi, AKP'ye karşı mesafe ve AKP içi dengelere mesafeye göre farklılık gösteriyor.* Yandaş medyanın bile kendi içinde bu dinleme kaydına yaptığı farklı muamele; AKP içindeki dengelere dair önemli göstergeler barındırıyor. 

Bu farklılıklar ayrı bir haberin konusu fakat biz dikkatinizi bir , hatta iki tesadüfe çekmek istiyoruz. 

Her gazetenin ana sayfasından, şu ya da bu şekilde gördüğü *Başbuğ kaydını ana sayfadan tek satır bile olsa görmeyen gazete hangisi ?*

Habertürk

*Peki; bu gazetede olup da, diğer hiç bir gazetede olmayan haber hangisi?*

1402 gündür kayıp olan şemdinli savcısının, Arınç'ın evinin 700 metre uzağında, üukurambar'daki evinde tespit ettiklerini duyuruyor Habertürk. 

*Habertürk'ün üukurambar'da "bulduğu" Savcı Ferhat Sarıkaya ile yaptığı* *kısa röportajı hangi TV kanalları bu manşetlerle aynı tarihte yayınlıyor:*

Samanyolu TV

Savcı Sarıkaya'nın üukurambar'da tespit edildiğinin cümle aleme duyurulduğu gün; Başbuğ'un üukurambar'da görevlendirdiği subayların profesyonellik eksikliği sonucu yakalandığından şikayetçi olduğu ses kaydının manşetlere taşınmasını nasıl yorumlarsınız?

Tesadüf...?

Hiç sanmıyoruz. 

*Açık İstihbarat olarak, gözümüzün önündeki açık istihbaratı şu şekilde ihtimallendiriyoruz :* 

*1)* üukurambar'da yakalanan subayların görevi - aslında her aklı başında ve TSK'yı az çok tanıyan insanın tahmin edebileceği gibi - suikast değil, bir istihbarat görevidir. 

*2)* Uzun dönemdir yurtdışında bulunan Sarıkaya'nın, yurtdışından dönüş yaptığı duyumuna ulaşan Genelkurmay bu bilgiyi teyit etme ve/veya bir önceki Genelkurmay Başkanı hakkında altına imza attığı iddianame ile bir çok odağı memnun eden bu savcı hakkında daha ayrıntılı istihbarat elde edinme ihtiyacı hissetmiştir.

*3)* *Başbuğ'un profesyonellik eksikliğinden şikayet ettiği subayların gerçekleştirdiği istihbarat faaliyeti sahadaki daha profesyonel ekiplerin dikkatini çekince; Genelkurmay'a kamuoyu önünde bir darbe daha vuracak tuzağın planları yapılmaya başlanmıştır.* 

*4)* İzleyenleri izleyenler durumun olgunlaştığını hissettikleri noktada; bu operasyonu, sansasyon yaratacaklarından emin oldukları *Bülent Arınç üzerinden kurguladıkları bir senaryo ile kamuoyuna duyurmuşlardır.* 

*5)* şemdinli'de İngiliz/Alman istihbaratının ortak tuzağına düşürülen istihbarat astsubaylarından sonra, bu sefer üukurambar'da subaylar birilerine istedikleri malzemeyi vermişlerdir. 

*6)* Ferhat Sarıkaya'nın Ankara'daki ikametgahının Habertürk üzerinden duyurulması ile Başbuğ'un üukurambar'la ilgili sözlerini içeren kayıtların aynı anda servis edilmesi tesadüf değildir. 

*7)* Servis eden ortak akıl ; (servisin üzerinden yapıldığı garsonları kastetmiyoruz) , diğer akıllardan üstündür; daha namuslu olmasa da. 

*Açık İstihbarat*



Açık İstihbarat üzel / 20.01.2010

----------


## bozok

*ABD'den Org. Başbuğ'a Açık Mesaj*


*Hasan Salih Gündüz - Kamu Gazetesi*


Türkiye’de usulsüz ve hukuksuz dinleme olayları eskiden beri şikayet edilen ve bitmeyen bir sorundu. Ancak *TİB*’in (Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı) kurulmasını müteakiben bırakın sorunun hallolmasını, suistimal iddiaları daha da artarak içinden çıkılmaz bir hal aldı.

Ancak mesele bununla sınırlı değil. Ortam dinlemesi de yeni ve önlenemez bir sorun olarak, son yıllarda özel hayata ve kamu güvenliğine tehdit oluşturur hale geldi.

Gelişmiş demokrasilerde yasadışı dinleme büyük suç olmasına rağmen, bizde bir tür iktidar olma hak ve yetkisi gibi görülmektedir. Avrupa’da yasadışı dinlemeler bazı bakanları istifa ettirmiş, hatta ABD’de 36 yıl önce yaşanan *Watergate Skandalı* Nixon’ı koltuğundan etmiştir. Ama bizde hemen hemen her gün bir yasadışı dinleme-izleme ortaya çıktığı halde demokrasimiz ve demokrat(!) aydınlarımız için nedense hiç sorun teşkil etmemektedir.

Bu özet sanırım yeterlidir. Zira son dinleme skandalı bütün olanların hepsinin önüne geçmiştir.

Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. İlker Başbuğ, 26-27 Ocak tarihlerinde *Brüksel NATO Karargahı*’nda kurmay subaylarımıza hitaben yaptığı konuşma esnasında dinlenmiş ve bu kayıt bildik yayın organlarına servis edilmiş.

NTV’nin yaptığı araştırmaya göre; bu toplantı oldukça dar kapsamlıydı, toplantıya katılanların sayısı ve isimleri biliniyordu; üstelik odacı, şoför, garson, aşçı gibi görevliler de mekanda bulunmuyordu.

Araştırma sonuçları doğruysa, bu tezgah çok açık bir mesaj içermektedir.

Mevzubahis dinleme ve sızdırma; Büyükanıt’ın *“üzellikle bir cemaatin koordineli ve yurt dışı kaynaklı psikolojik harekat faaliyetlerini tespit ettik.”* demesiyle başlayıp biten ilk ifşaatının ardından, Org. Başbuğ’un son *“Sabrımızın bir sınırı var. Bildiklerimi açıklarım.”* çıkışına bir cevaptır.

*ABD, Başbuğ’un restini görmüştür.*

Bu arada…

Yiğitliği tartışılır Bulut Efendi, Başbuğ’un hiçbir şey bilmediğini felsefi göndermeyle ima ederek, aklı sıra onu hafife almakta ve biat ettiği güçler adına *“hodri meydan”* demektedir. Bulut’un bu taraf oluşu, kayınpederi Zeybek Bey’in ABD’ye gidip Amerikalı Hocanın elini öpüşünden sonra hiç de tesadüfi görünmemektedir.

Toparlarsak efendim…

ABD, yeni planları çerçevesinde NATO konsepti içindeki Türk Ordusu’nun yapısını ve temel dinamiklerini değiştirmek istemektedir. üünkü TSK ilkeleri ve duruşuyla ABD’nin bölgesel çıkarları ve hedefleri için bir engel ve tehdit olarak görülmektedir. Bu çok açıktır. Bunun için yerli taşeronlar vasıtasıyla yaptıkları saldırılar bitmeyecektir.

NATO çatısı altında gerçekleştirilen bu son komplo ortaya koymuştur ki, Sayın Başbuğ’un bir karar vermesi gerekmektedir. 

Kendisine sunulacak *2. Dolmabahçe Mutabakatı*’nı kabul edip kenara çekilmezse, kısa süre içinde göreceğimiz bir karalama kampanyası ile istifaya zorlanacaktır. Ki kendini *“mümtaz bir er”* zanneden bazı şahıslar da bu beklentide olunduğunun sinyallerini verdiler.

Sayın Başbuğ genç subaylara *“şövalye gibi olmalısınız”* dediğine göre, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin de Cumhuriyet’in *“Son Lejyon”*u olduğunun sanırım farkındadır.



*Türk Milleti Karar Aşamasında*

Sayın Bülent Arınç, yargı kriziyle ilgili olarak Hükümet adına yaptığı açıklamada *“Türkiye Cumhuriyeti, yargıçlar devleti değildir.”* demiş.

Zat-ı alileri haklıdır. Fakat görünen itibariyle yargıçların da bu tür iddia ve talepleri söz konusu değil.

Ancak Sayın Arınç’a sormak lazım gelir: *Türkiye şeyhler, dervişler, müritler devleti midir?* Yoksa sizce böyle mi olması gerekmektedir?

Hani cemaati soruşturulan Mahmut Hoca’nın elini eteğini öptüğünüze göre, sizin gibi bir hukukçu da bu sürece dair *“ihsas-ı rey”*de bulunmuş olmuyor mu?...

Peki vatandaşın reyi, milli ve tam bağımsız bir hukuk devletinden yana mı, yoksa Batı güdümlü ılımlı ruhban sınıfının örtülü egemenliğindeki bir rejimden yana mı?...

Zannediyorum ki, devlet sistemimizin geleceğine dair karar aşamasında cevaplanması gereken temel soru budur.



*Açıkistihbarat / 23.02.2010*

----------


## bozok

*CIA Subayları Sır; Devletin Subayları Afişe*



__

_(Açık İstihbarat : ülkemizde her memleketin casusu cirit atarken; devlet kendi kuyruğunu yiyen bir yılan Ouroboros'a dönüşmüş durumda)_


*CHP, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın ABD Başkanı ile yaptığı görüşmenin ardından 35 istihbaratçı subayın Türkiye’ye geldiğini ve geri dönmediğini öne sürdü.* 

CHP, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın üç yıl önce ABD Başkanı George W. Bush ile yaptığı görüşmenin ardından 35 kişilik istihbaratçı subayın Türkiye’ye geldiğini öne sürdü. İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay ise, _“Benim bilgim yok’’_ diyerek *sır subaylarla ilgili bilgi vermedi*. 

CHP Mersin Milletvekili üztürk, 5 Kasım 2007’de, Oval Ofis’te Başbakan Erdoğan ile dönemin ABD Başkanı Bush arasında yapılan görüşme sonrası, 35 kişilik ABD istihbarat grubunun *3 ay için* Türkiye’ye geldiğini, ancak hala dönmediklerini iddia etti. _“Sır subaylar”_ konusunu TBMM’de gündeme getiren üztürk’ün bu konudaki sorularına İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay cevap vermedi. Bakan Atalay, _“Bende bir bilgi yok. Yani geldiyse, gelmediyse bilmiyorum”_ diye konuştu.

CHP milletvekili üztürk, GAZETEPORT’a yaptığı açıklamada ise Bakan’ın verdiği cevaplar karşısında hayrete düştüğünü belirtirken şunları söyledi: 

_“Aradan üç yıl geçmiş. Bakan böyle bir şey yoktur diyemedi, oldu da demedi. Bakanın tavrı tam bir bilgi karartılmasına, örtülmesine örnektir._ 

_Bir Bakanın kendi toplumundan var olan bilgileri saklama gibi bir lüksü olamaz. 35 kişinin buraya geldiği iddiası var. Bu kişiler kimdir, ne iş yaptılar. Neden üç ay kalmaları öngörüldü. Ben ısrarla bu soruları sormayı sürdüreceğim. Böyle bir aydınlatma olmaz. Sayın bakanın net bir açıklama yapması gerekir”_

Başbakan Erdoğan’ın ABD’yi resmi bir ziyareti, 12 Mehmetçiğin şehit düştüğü Dağlıca’daki hain pusunun ardından kaçırılan ve 14 gün sonra serbest bırakılan 8 Türk askeri olayına rastlamıştı. 

Kuzey Iraklı yetkililer ve DTP’li milletvekillerinin de aralarında bulunduğu bir heyete teslim edilen askerler ABD’ye ait bir uçakla Türkiye’ye getirilmişti.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

İran resmi haber ajansı İRNA'nın Rus 'Kursor' ve 'Mignews' haber ajanslarına dayandırdığı haberinde *İsrail'in Ankara'daki elektronik istihbarat şebekesinin Genelkurmay Başkanlığı binasında faaliyet gösterdiğini ve yılardır İran ve Suriye'yi izlediğini ileri sürdü.*

Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan'ın İsrail'le yaşadığı gerilimlere de dikkat çeken söz konusu Rus basını, İsrail'in Ankara'daki istihbarat şebekesinin ortaya çıkarılması ile Türkiye ile İsrail arasında yeni bir krizin başlamasına sebep olacağını ifade etti _(Kaynak: Son Sayfa)_



*Açık İstihbarat / 23.02.2010*

----------


## bozok

*Savcı Krizini Bir de Bu Haber Eşliğinde Okuyun* 


_18.02.2010 / Açık İstihbarat_ 


**

_Yeni yargı krizi, "daha kötüsü olamaz" tezinin Türkiye için geçerli olmadığını gözler önüne serdi._ 

_Yetkisini açıkca aşarak bir başsavcıyı tutuklatan başsavcıyı, HSYK yetkisini aşarak görevden aldı. Saf tutulan tarafa göre de , birini eleştirilirken diğeri kahraman ilan edildi._ 

_Bu kargaşada; bu ülkenin ve coğrafyanın insanlarının teri ve kanı ile sırılsıklam çıplaklığını üzerindeki ithal ipek demokrasi bornozu ile örttüğünü zannedenler, ellerinde Taraf gazozu, Nuri Alço misali sırıtıyor; demokrasi nutukları çekiyorlar._ 

_AKP'nin; savcıların yargılanabilirliği konusunda nasıl çifte standart uyguladığını görmek için; krizi bir de aşağıdaki haber eşliğinde tekrar okuyun. "Ergenekon" savcısı olmakla, "Ergenekonla" suçlanan savcı olmak arasındaki farkı görün._


*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Gazeteci Fatma Sibel Yüksek ve gazeteci Müyesser Uğur, Ergenekon iddianamesi eklerinde özel telefon konuşmalarına yer verdikleri için Zekeriya üz, Nihat Taşkın ve Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel hakkında Yargıtay’da dava açmışlar, ancak Yargıtay, savcıların görevlerinin hakimlerin aksine yargısal değil, idari nitelik taşıdığına karar vererek, davacılara Asliye Hukuk Mahkemeleri’ni işaret etmişti.* 


C*umhuriyet Savcılarına karşı açılacak tazminat davaları yönünde hukukta açık bir hüküm bulunmadığı için Yargıtay’ın bir içtihat ortaya koymasını isteyen Yüksek ve Uğur, Yargıtay 4. Hukuk Dairesi tarafından verilen bu kararı, Yargıtay Hukuk Genel Kurulu’nda temyize götürdü.* 


*4. Hukuk Dairesi’nin kararını kısmen onaylayan Yargıtay Hukuk Genel Kurulu, savcılar hakkında açılacak tazminat davalarında mevzuat karmaşasına son noktayı koydu.* 


*Yargıtay Hukuk Genel Kurulu’nun konuyla ilgili gerekçeli kararı, taraflara geçtiğimiz günlerde tebliğedildi. Gerekçeli kararda,* Cumhuriyet Savcılarının, idari yönden Adalet Bakanlığına bağlı olmakla birlikte, *“Yargılama görevi kapsamında yürütülen hizmetlerde Adalet Bakanlığı’nın ajanı konumunda olmadığını**”* vurgulayan Yargıtay,* “**Dava açılması ve buna ilişkin iddianamenin düzenlenmesi tümüyle yargısal faaliyettir. Bu faaliyetin yerine getirilmesinde salt kişisel kusurlu davranışla zarara yol açıldığında, Cumhuriyet Savcısının kişisel sorumluluğu doğar”* görüşüne yer verildi. 


Oy çokluğuyla alınan kararda 4. Hukuk Dairesi’nin savcılar aleyhinde adliye mahkemelerinde, genel hükümlere göre tazminat davası açılabileceği kararını onanmakla birlikte, dava açma ve iddianame düzenlemenin idari değil, yargısal bir faaliyet olduğu, bu faaliyetlerin yerine getirilmesi sırasındaki kusurlardan da bizzat Cumhuriyet savcılarının sorumlu olacağı hükmüne varıldı. 


Yargıtay Hukuk Genel Kurulu’nun gerekçeli kararında şu tespitler yer aldı: 

*“Hukuk sistemimizde, Hakimlerin durumu çok net olarak ortaya konmuşken, Cumhuriyet Savcılarına karşı açılacak tazminat davaları yönünde açık bir hüküm bulunmamakla birlikte bu durumun irdelenmesi faydalı olacaktır.”*


*“Savcıların, yargılama fonksiyonu dışında, yasalarla verilmiş idari görevleri de bulunduğundan, yaptıkları idari görevler nedeniyle ve bu kapsamda tesis edilen işlemlerden dolayı Adalet Bakanlığı’nın sorumlu tutulacağı açıktır. Ne var ki, idari yönden Adalet Bakanlığı’na bağlı olan, ancak yargılama göreve kapsamında yürüttükleri hizmet nedeniyle Adalet Bakanlığı’nın ajanı konumunda olmayan savcıların verdiği kararlardan dolayı, yürütme fonksiyonu içinde yer alan Adalet Bakanlığı’nın sorumlu tutulmasına olanak bulunmamaktadır”*

*“İdari görevlerinin varlığı, Savcılığın aynı zamanda yargılama görevlerinin varlığını kabule engel değildir. Nitekim hakimlerin de idari görevleri vardır ve bu görevler yargısal görevlerini ortadan kaldırmamaktadır. Dava açılması ve buna ilişkin iddianamenin düzenlenmesi tümüyle yargısal faaliyettir, bu nedenle de idari faaliyet kapsamında değerlendirilemez. Bu faaliyetin yerine getirilmesinde salt kişisel kusurlu davranışla zarara yol açıldığında, Cumhuriyet Savcısının kişisel sorumluğu doğar.”*


*Yargıtay Hukuk Genel Kurulu gerekçeli kararının yayımlanmasından sonra gazeteciler Fatma Sibel Yüksek ve Müyeser Uğur, savcılar hakkında Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi’nde dava açtılar.* 



*(14 Ocak 2010)*

----------


## bozok

*ABDULLAH üCALAN’A DOKUNAN YANIYOR!*



22.02.2010 15:09

Kürt açılımının ilk zamanlarıydı. AKP yöneticileri Meclis kulisinde açık açık şöyle konuşuyordu:

*“Ergenekon soruşturması olmasaydı, açılım filan olmazdı.”*

Bu ilginç denklem her geçen gün tazeleniyor.

Balyoz operasyonunda gözaltına alınan isimlerden biri de emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan oldu. Alan, Balyoz iddialarına konu olan plan seminere 2. Kolordu Komutanı olarak katılmıştı.

Ama Alan’ın bambaşka özellikleri var.

******

Alan, askerlik hayatının neredeyse tamamını üzel Kuvvetler içinde geçirdi. PKK lideri Abdullah ücalan'ın Kenya’da yakalanması ve getirilmesini Türkiye’den *“O”* yönetti. Ayrıca şemdin Sakık’ın Kuzey Irak'tan Yarasa Operasyonu ile Türkiye'ye getirilmesinde de en üst komutan yine Engin Alan’dı. üünkü Alan o dönem üzel Kuvvetler Komutanıydı.

Engin Alan’la ilgili kitabi bilgiler böyle. Tabi bir de açıklanmayan kısımlar var.

****

Edinilen bilgiye göre Engin Alan; ücalan’ın bütün sorgu süreçlerinde yer aldı. İmralı döneminde yapılan sorguları yönettiği, kimisinde de bizzat yer aldığı ifade ediliyor.

Bu noktada ücalan’ın Ergenekon soruşturmasıyla ilgili açıklamalarını hatırlamak gerekiyor. Abdullah ücalan 2008 yılı Temmuz ayının ikinci haftasında avukatlarına şöyle dedi:

*“Ergenekoncularla görüştüm”* 

ücalan şöyle devam etti:

*“Operasyon Amerika’nın doğrudan operasyonudur. Buraya gelenlerden biri de tutuklanmış” Ben onlarla defalarca görüşmüştüm. Bunlar radikal bir gruptu. Aslında bana bir şeyler söylemek istiyorlardı, biraz farklıydılar. 2002’den sonra buraya gelmediler.”*

ücalan’ın *“tutuklanmış”* dediği kişi Jandarma Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur’du. Uğur, ücalan’ın açıklamasından bir hafta önce tutuklanmıştı.

****

ücalan Ergenekon üzerine ikinci kez 2008 yılının Ekim başında konuştu:

*“Atilla Uğur, (Bugünkü MİT Müsteşarı) Emre Taner ayrı ayrı İmralı'da ilk dönemde benimle görüşmüşlerdi.”*

ücalan 2008 Ekimi’nde Uğur’un adını açıkladı. Uğur ise tutuklanmasından bir yıl sonra (2009 Kasım ayında) hakimi görebildi ve mahkemeye* “eski görevinin deşifre olması”* sebebiyle sitem etti.

Halen tutuklu bulunan ve Ergenekon iddiasıyla yargılanan iki isim daha var: Cemal Temizöz ve Hurşit Tolon. Kayseri İl Alay Jandarma Komutanıyken tutuklanan Cemal Temizöz de ücalan’ın sorgucularından biriydi. 

Emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon ise ücalan İmralı’ya konulduğunda Bursa havalisinden sorumlu komutandı.

Bugün de gündemimizde Balyoz iddiası sebebiyle gözaltına alınan Engin Alan var.

****

ücalan, Kenya’dan 16 şubat 1999 günü sabaha karşı İstanbul Atatürk Havalimanı’na getirildi. ücalan’ı getiren uçak yakıt ikmali yaptıktan sonra Bandırma’daki üsse geçti. İşte bu noktadan sonra ücalan’ın nereye götürüldüğü konusunda değişik rivayetler bulunuyor.

ücalan’ın İmralı Adası’na götürülmesiyle Türkiye’ye getirildiği tarih arasında iki gün *“kayıptır”.*

İddialara göre; ücalan Bandırma’daki jet üssünden Hava Kuvvetleri’ne ait bir uçakla Ankara’daki Akıncı Hava üssü’ne getirildi. ücalan’ın hava üssünden sonrasındaki durağı neresi oldu dersiniz? *üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı.*

Peki, mevki olarak nereye götürüldü. ücalan, üzel Kuvvetler’in Ankara Kirazlıdere’deki Seferberlik Başkanlığı’na getirildi. Burası Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’a suikast iddiası sonrasında kozmik odası aranan birliktir.

ücalan iki gün boyunca bu birlikte (aralarında MİT görevlilerinin de bulunduğu) 11 kişilik bir grup tarafından sorgulandı.

İşte o dönemin üzel Kuvvetler Komutanı Engin Alan’dı.

*(Meraklısına not: ücalan’ın Kirazlıdere’deki sorgusuna polis de girmek istedi. Ama o dönem nazik biçimde bu istek reddedildi. Polis, yıllar sonra kozmik oda araması vesilesiyle üzel Kuvvetlerin kapılarını zorladı.)*

Alan, şimdi gözaltında…


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*İşTE GüZALTINA ALINANLARIN LİSTESİ*



22.02.2010 16:12

Türkiye bu sabah saatlerinde Cumhuriyet tarihinde benzeri görülmemiş gözaltılarla sarsıldı. *'Balyoz Darbe Planı'* iddiaları kapsamında eski Kuvvet Komutanları gözaltına alındı. Soruşturma kapsamında Ankara, İstanbul, İzmir ve Bursa'da operasyonlar düzenlendi.

Bu operasyonlar neticesinde; *Ankara'da eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına ve emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun, Korgeneral Ayhan Taş, Deniz Kutluk, Mustafa üalış, Yusuf Ziya Toker, Hasan Bahri Arslan'ın da aralarında bulunduğu isimler gözaltına alındı.*

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan İspanya'da 'Balyoz Darbe Planı' iddialarıyla ilgili gözaltıları yorumlarken de gözaltına alınanların 40’ı aştığını söyledi.

Erdoğan konuşmasının devamında; Olay yargıyla ilgili bir olay. Yürütme burada sadece yargının talimatıyla verilen talimatı yerine getirme hussunda görevini ifa ediyor. Bunun akıbeti nedir ne değildir onu bilemiyorum ancak güvenlik güçleri yargıya bur teslimi yaptıktan yargı bunu değerlendirecek. Biz de ondan sonra öğreneceğiz." Dedi.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BAşBUğ’DAN HANGİ HABERİ ALIRIZ?*



22.02.2010 16:18


şu saat oldu, Balyoz gözaltılarının tam listesini çıkaramıyoruz.

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ise İspanya seyahatinden haber verdi:

*“şu ana kadar 40'ı aşkın bir gözaltı söz konusu.”*

Soruyu bir İspanyol gazeteci sordu, Başbakan da yanıtladı. Ardından da *“Bu işi böyle takip ettiği için”* İspanyol gazeteciye teşekkür etti.

****

Erdoğan’ın açıklama yaptığı dakikalarda Anadolu Ajansı Genelkurmay’ın gayri resmi haberini geçti:

*“Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ'un Mısır'a yapacağı ziyaret ertelendi. Alınan bilgiye göre, Orgeneral Başbuğ'un yarın başlaması öngörülen Mısır ziyareti, daha sonra belirlenecek bir tarihte gerçekleştirilecek.”*

Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ ziyaretinin iptal gerekçesini Mısırlı mevkidaşına acaba nasıl açıklamıştır?


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*CEMİL üİCEK YALAN MI SüYLüYOR DOğRU MU*



22.02.2010 18:33

Başbakan Yardımcısı *Cemil üiçek* tarikat soruşturması yapan Erzincan Başsavcısını aradığını kabul etti.

Kabul etti etmesine ama söyledikleri pek inandırıcı görünmüyor.

üiçek, bugün Hürriyet’ten Fatih üekirge’ye konuştu. *üekirge doğru soruları soramadığı için ortaya eğilip bükülmüş bir haber çıktı.*

****

*Cemil üiçek şöyle konuşuyor:*

*“O tarihlerde seçim vardı. Olaylar hassas. Yani seçim atmosferi… şimdi küçücük bir yerde 50 – 60 çocuk gözaltına alınıyor. Bu durumu siz merak etmez misiniz. Yani gazeteci olarak merak etmez misiniz? Seçim atmosferinde ne oluyor diye bakmaz mısınız. Bir müdahale söz konusu değil. Ne oluyor onu öğrenmek istedim. üünkü seçimler var.”*

Odatv’nin edindiği bilgilere göre üiçek’in ifadeleri arasında tartışma götürmeyen tek bir cümle var: “üünkü seçimler var”

****

üiçek Başsavcı Cihaner’i 29 Mart 2009 yerel seçimlerinden hemen önce arıyor. Bu doğru.

Cemil üiçek’in Başsavcıyı aradığı tarih tam olarak 23 şubat 2009’dur.

üiçek neden 23 şubat’ta aradı?

üünkü Başsavcı ve emrindeki Jandarma o gün 16 eve baskın yaptı, İsmailağa cemaatinin yasadışı faaliyetlerine ilişkin belgeler ele geçirdi ve 26 kişi gözaltına alındı.

Gizli soruşturma, cemaatin kreş görünümünde, *“Sübyan Mektebi”* adıyla 4-6 yaş grubu için kaçak din eğitimi kurumu açmak, yasadışı örgüt kurma, bu örgüte üye olma, yasadışı yardım toplama, cinsel saldırı ve Anayasal düzeni ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs suçlamalarıyla yürütülüyordu.

Ancak…

Soruşturmanın hiçbir aşamasında 50 – 60 çocuk gözaltına alınmadı. üiçek’in Başsavcıyı aradığı gün 26 kişi gözaltına alınmıştı. Sözkonusu evlerde yasadışı eğitim verilen 64 küçük çocuk ise o gün ailelerine teslim edildi. Yani gözaltına alınan çocuk yoktu.

****

Başsavcı Cihaner, 1.5 yıl süren soruşturmasında 26 kişiyi gözaltına aldı. Bu kişilerden 9’u tutuklandı. Toplam şüpheli sayısı 235’ti ve tekrar edelim bunlar arasında da çocuk yoktu.

Cihaner 20 ile yayılan operasyonda gözaltı talimatı verdiği kişi sayısı da 69’dur. Sözkonusu 69 kişi içinde İsmailağa cemaatinin İstanbul’daki liderleri Mahmut Ustaosmanoğlu, Cübbeli Ahmet, Yeni şafak Gazetesi’nin sahibi Ahmet Albayrak ve işadamı Mehmet üelik de vardı.

Sayın Bakan siz söyleyin.

Cemil üiçek doğru mu söylüyor yoksa yalan mı?

Yoksa Başsavcı Cihaner mi haklı?

Cihaner, üiçek’in kendisini arayarak cemaat mensuplarının serbest bırakılmasını istediğini söylüyor.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*KOMUTANLARA TEKSAS KANUNLARI MI UYGULANDI*



22.02.2010 18:38

Türkiye, gün boyu kuvvet komutanlarının gözaltılarıyla sarsıldı.

Haber kanalları gözaltına alınan isimlerden birinin de Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın olduğu söyleyip durdu.

Odatv ise yine tersten çaktı. Gözaltına alındı denilen üetin Doğan’ı evinde buldu. Doğan, *“gözaltına alınmadım”* dedi.

****

*üetin Doğan’ın avukatı Celal ülgen* ise Doğan’ın neden diğer komutanlar gibi gözaltına alınmadığı konusunda çarpıcı açıklamalarda bulundu.

ülgen’e göre;* savcı ve polisin elinde sadece arama kararı vardı. Mahkemenin verdiği kararda “yakalama - gözaltı” öngörülmüyordu. Daha doğrusu atılı suç ve şüphe unsurlarının kuvvetli delillerine rastlanması halinde gözaltı yapılabileceği belirtiliyordu.* 

üetin Doğan’ın evi saatlerce arandı ve gözaltı sebebi olabilecek delillere ulaşılamadı. Savcı da tutanağı imzalayıp Doğan’ın evinden ayrıldı.

Avukat ülgen’in verdiği bilgiye göre; *savcılık şimdi yakalama da içeren yeni bir karar çıkarttırma peşinde.* 

****

Gelelim meselenin bam teline.

Avukat ülgen’in savcıdan öğrendiği bilgi ise buraya kadar aktardıklarımızdan daha ilginç. Savcının söylediğine göre üetin Doğan için uygulanan arama kararı tüm Türkiye için çıkarıldı. Yani elde tek tip arama ve gözaltı kararı var.

Eğer bu doğruysa…

*Sabahtan beri gözaltına alınan eski kuvvet komutanları, ordu komutanları, muvazzaf askerler vd. kanunsuz işleme kurban olmuş demektir.* 

Tabi ki; akıllara şu sorular da takılıyor:

*Balyoz Darbe Planı’nın 1 numaralı aktörü olduğu iddia edilen üetin Doğan’da bulunmayan, ama diğer komutanlarda “bulunan” ve gözaltına sebep oluşturan deliller mi vardı?*

*“Balyoz gözaltıları” diye yansıyan bu operasyonda; Taraf’ın savcılara verdiği Balyoz Darbe Planı’nda yeterli "delil" yok muydu ki, gözaltı için yeni delil arandı?*


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BüYüK KAVGANIN ARKASINDA KüşK HESABI MI VAR?*



22.02.2010 20:24

Türkiye,* “Balyoz gözaltılarını”* konuşmaya devam ediyor…

Kuvvet komutanlarına yapılan gözaltı operasyonunun ortak noktalarından biri de Hilmi üzkök’ün Genelkurmay Başkanı olduğu dönemde fiili olarak görev yapmalarıydı.

*Odatv, olarak tüm bu yaşananlara farklı bir boyut getiriyoruz.* 

Liberal köşe yazarları Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni hedef aldıkları saldırıların arkasında hep aynı dönemi gündeme taşıyorlar. *Ayışığı, Eldiven* ve *Sarıkız* ismini taşıdığı iddia edilen darbe planlarını ısıtıp ısıtıp, Ergenekon soruşturmasına eklemliyor, Cumhuriyet mitinglerini ve onu hazırlayanları da* “suç ortağı”* ilan ediyorlar.

Peki, ama Ecevit’e görevi bıraktırmaya çalışan askeri kadronun başındaki *Orgeneral üzkök* bu dönemde ne yapıyordu?

Odatv’de yazdığımız gibi; *Prof. Dr. Yalçın Küçük*, geçen hafta yaptığı savunmasında *Ecevit*’i istifaya zorlayan askeri kadronun başında dönemin *Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Org. Hilmi üzkök*’ün olduğunu açıkladı. Prof. Küçük, buna delil olarak da Radikal Gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Murat Yetkin’in Tezkere isimli kitabında yer alan gelişmeleri ve üzkök’ten aldığı beyanları gösterdi.

şimdi merak edilen soru şu:

*AKP hükümetinin iktidara gelmesiyle hükümetle çok uyumlu çalışan Org. üzkök’e Köşk için herhangi bir işaret verilmiş miydi?*

Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçiminin söylentilerinin hızlandığı bir dönemde, *367 Krizi*’nin de çıkabileceği ihtimaline karşın Ankara kulislerinde birkaç alternatif isim geçmişti.

*Vecdi Gönül* bunlardan biriydi.

Odatv.com Gönül’ün ABD’den veto yediğini öğrendi. Birebir bir ABD’li diplomatın *“Onu seçtirmeyeceğiz, kendi adamımızı koyduracağız”* sözlerini ettiği bilgisi Odatv.com’a ulaştı.

Gülen Cemaati, sokakları ve batı kamuoyunu sakinleştirir gerekçesiyle *Nimet üubukçu*’nun adını ortaya attı. Bu isim de partiden tepki gördü.

İşte aynı dönemde Murat Yetkin, emekli olan Org. üzkök’ün olası adaylığının AKP içinde konuşulduğunu ve bir *“konsensus”* adayı olarak düşünüldüğünü yazmıştı. Org. üzkök, ABD için de biçilmiş kaftandı. Nitekim Org. üzkök daha görevdeyken AKP seçim zaferinden hemen sonra ABD’ye uçmuştu..

Ama hiçbir şey planlandığı gibi gitmedi.

Muhtemelen TSK içinde de artık emekli olan üzkök’ün Cumhurbaşkanlığı adaylığı hoş karşılanmadı ve Başbakan, yol arkadaşı Gül’ü Köşk’e çıkarttı.

*Acaba Org. üzkök, kendisine Köşk yolunu açmayan silah arkadaşlarını darbe suçlaması ile ateşe atmayı mı tercih etti?*

Darbe Günlükleri olarak bilinen belgelerin gerçekliğini sorgulamayan ama bunlar hakkında işlem yapmayan Org. üzkök, Köşk için AKP’den aldığı teklife Kurmay kademesinden destek bulamayınca askerlerine sırtını mı döndü?

Odatv.com olarak kimseyi zan altında bırakmak istemiyoruz. Ama bu soruların halen görevde olan Kurmay sınıftaki Generaller arasında tartışıldığını da söyleyebiliriz.

Emekli Orgeneral üzkök’ün yanıt hakkı da tarafımızda saklıdır.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ERTUğRUL üZKüK HAKSIZ MI*



23.02.2010 10:54


Hürriyet Gazetesi yazarı Ertuğrul üzkök yaşanan son gelişmelerin paralelinde askeri vesayet-sivil vesayet tartışmalarına değindi. Başbakan’ın ses kaydını bir tek satırla vermeyen gazetelerin Başbuğ’un konuşmasını manşetten verdiğine değinen üzkök sözlerini şöyle noktalıyor;

*“Eğer. Eğer bu ülkede sivil vesayet tehlikesi yok demek istiyorsak.
Bu ayıplara, bu suçlara karşı hepimiz tek yürek, tek bilek, tek ses halinde mücadele etmeliyiz.*
*
üyle araya hiç “Ama”lar koymadan, “Kurunun yanında yaş da yanar” bahaneleri uydurmadan, tek ses halinde.

**İşte o zaman sivil vesayet suçlamaları da ortadan kalkar.”*

*İşte Ertuğrul ükök’ün “Vesayet testi” başlıklı yazısı;*

SAKIN yanlış anlamayın.

Türkiye’de askeri vesayet mi yoksa sivil vesayet mi var tartışmasını yeniden açmaya hiç niyetim yok.

Komutanların gözaltına alındığı bir günde böyle bir tartışmaya açmanın hiç manası da yok. 

Sadece bir soru sorup çekileceğim.

* * *

Soru çok basit, açık ve net:

Eğer, bir ülkede sivil yönetimin en yüksek temsilcisi olan Başbakan’ın illegal yollardan kaydedilmiş telefon konuşmasını, ülkenin en sol gazetesi bile tek satırla vermeye korkuyorsa,

ve o aynı ülkede Silahlı Kuvvetler’in en yüksek temsilcisi olan Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın illegal yollardan kaydedilmiş konuşmasını, ülkenin bütün gazeteleri hiç korkmadan manşetten, bütün televizyonları kendi sesinden verebiliyorsa.

*Sizce o ülke de açık ve yakın demokrasisi için açık ve yakın tehlike hangisidir?*

Askeri vesayet mi?

Yoksa sivil vesayet mi?

* * *

şimdi geliyorum yazının asıl ana fikrine.

Gazete ve televizyonları, neden Başbakan’ın illegal kaydedilmiş telefon konuşmasını vermediniz diye eleştirmiyorum.

Tam aksine iyi ki böyle yaptınız diyorum.

Ama bunu derken, Başbakan’ın bizzat kendi ağzından, Doğan Grubu’nun bir yöneticisinin illegal kaydedilmiş telefon konuşmasına atıf yapmasını, onunla yetinmeyip buna dayanarak Maliye Bakanlığı’nın üst düzey bir yöneticisini görevden almasını da, şuraya bir köşeye kaydediyorum.

İşte bu düşünceme dayanarak, Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın illegal kaydedilmiş konuşmasının verilmesini yadırgadığımı söylemek istiyorum.

* * *

O konuşmanın internet sitesine düştüğü gece Kanal 24 adlı haber kanalını izliyorum.

*“Biz şu ana kadar Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın konuşmasını vermedik. Ancak biraz önce Genelkurmay Başkanlığı açıklama yaptığı için, haberi şimdi veriyoruz”* diye bir açıklama yapıyor.

Demek ki, başka televizyonlar konuşmayı bizzat Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın ağzından vermek için yarışırken, Kanal 24 haberi bile vermemiş. 

Haberi verirken bir şeye daha dikkat ediyorum.

Genelkurmay açıklamasından sonra verirken de dikkat ediyorum. Ne tam metni veriyor, ne de Başbuğ’un sesini kullanıyor.

Kanal 24’ün sahibi kim?

Fettah Tamince.

Başbakan Erdoğan’a çok yakın bir işadamı.

Başında kim var?

Akif Beki.

Başbakan’ın eski basın danışmanı.

Açıp Akif Beki’ye neden böyle yaptığını sordum.

*“İlke meselesi”* dedi.

Umarım bu ilke, giderek medyamızın, illegal telefon ve ortam dinleme ayıplarına karşı ortak tavrı haline gelir.

Böylece hepimiz bu çifte standart ayıbından kurtuluruz.

* * *

Son nokta.

Bana göre Genelkurmay Başkanı’nı illegal yoldan dinleyen de, bunu internet sitesine koyan da bize çok önemli bir mesaj veriyor.

*Bu kişiler isterlerse, bu yetkilerini casusluk amacıyla da kullanabilirler.
*
*üünkü bunu yapma kabiliyetine sahip insan veya çeteler, devletin en mahrem sırrı olan askeri güvenlik alanına tecavüz edebiliyor demektir.*

Bu hem hükümetin, hem de askerin önemli bir sorunudur.

Aynı şeyi ülkenin Başbakan’ına yapılan illegal telefon dinlemeleri için de düşünüyorum.

* * *

Biliyorum ya biz diyeceksiniz?

Sıradan insanların, gazetecilerin, muhalif siyasetçilerin, öğretim üyelerinin telefonunu illegal dinleyenler? Onları internet sitelerine koyanlar, yayınlayanlar? Suçla ilişkili kanuni dinlemeleri imha etmeyip dosyalara koyanlar, sızdıranlar?

Onlar ne olacak?

Onları Allah’a mı emanet edeceğiz?

İşte o noktada diyorum ki.

Eğer. Eğer bu ülkede sivil vesayet tehlikesi yok demek istiyorsak.

Bu ayıplara, bu suçlara karşı hepimiz tek yürek, tek bilek, tek ses halinde mücadele etmeliyiz.

üyle araya hiç *“Ama”l*ar koymadan, *“Kurunun yanında yaş da yanar”* bahaneleri uydurmadan, tek ses halinde.

İşte o zaman sivil vesayet suçlamaları da ortadan kalkar.


*NOT: Gerek Başbakan'ın ses kaydı, grekse İsmailağa cemaati ile ilgili T24'te yayınlanan telefon dökümleri Odatv.com'a da ulaşmıştır. Fakat Odatv olarak yayın ilkelerimiz gereği bu kayıtları yayınlamayı uygun görmüyoruz.*


*Odatv.com

*

----------


## bozok

*SIRADA NECDET SEZER Mİ VAR?*



23.02.2010 11:14

Tam kendime geldiğimi düşündüğüm bir anda, kanallar zil çalarak geçti: 

Emekli Orgeneral Fırtına, Emekli Orgeneral üzden ürnek gözaltına alındı... On albay gözaltında. Muvazzaf subaylar ve emeklilerle birlikte 60 subay gözaltına alındı.

üetin Doğan’ın evinde arama var...

Tam bu sıralarda ben de Mozart ile ilgili bir yazı yazmayı düşünüyordum.

*Doğan Yurdakul*’u aradım: *“Nedir bunlar ağabey,”* diye.

Doğan ağabey; izliyoruz Mümtaz, ama sanıyorum bu Erzincan savcılığında çarşafa dolaşan hükümetin bir intikam projesi…

ANKA ajansına gittim. 

Bir şekilde orada çalışıyorum sayılır. Bilgisayarımı kurdum *Tahsin İncirci* geldi. Kerbela oyununun müziklerini yazan şahıs.

üç saat kadar onunla oyunu yeniden yapılandırmayı konuştuk.

Tahsin Bey çıktı, ben de Mozart ile ilgili yazı yazmaya kalkıştım ki telefon çaldı.

Arayan çok eskilerden tanıdığım, *ünal İnanç* ile de çalışmış bir polis adliye muhabiriydi.

*“şu anda Gölbaşı’nda Necdet Sezer’in evi etrafında bir yığın polis var, bir baksan iyi olur,”* dedi.

*“Aytaç Yalman’ı da içeri alacaklar, ama asıl bomba Necdet Sezer...”*

Oğlumun bir arkadaşını aradım, *“Acele bana gel, Gölbaşına gideceğiz”* diye.

O da geldi.

Telefonum da bozuktu bu arada... Arayanlar bana ulaşamıyor, ben aradığımda da onlara ulaşamıyordum.

Uzun aramalardan sonra eve gelip de normal telefona ulaşınca, Doğan ağabeyi aradım, sonra *Barış Pehlivan*’ı...

*“Necdet Sezer’in evini bulduk, ama ne kapıda polis vardı, ne kalabalık ne de evde bir ışık., dedim.*

*Sözüne güvendiğim arkadaşımı aradım. “Gölbaşına gittim, ama senin söylediğin kalabalığı orada bulamadım.”*

*“üğlen sularında ben oradaydım Mümtaz. Bir yığın polis de evi kuşatmıştı,”* dedi.

Mozart yazısı yazacaktım, Tahsin İncirci’nin Kerbela eserine yeni bir libretto yazacaktım, aklımda bir yığın yazı konusu vardı. Benim yerime Ercan adlı yorumcunun “Gothe ile Beethoven bir kez Teplitz’de karşılaşmışlardır, üstelik Beethoven, Goethe’nin Egmont adlı serine bir senfoni yazmıştır, kafanızdan hikayeler uydurmayın diyen arkadaşa, bir başka yorumcunun Beethoven’in kitabından İngilizce metni yazdığını gördüm.

Sonra haksız bir eleştiri bu diyerek, Barış Pehlivan’a bir açıklama gönderdim

Tabii ki onlar, bir gazeteci sorumluluğu ile benim yorum yazanlara verdiğim yanıtı yayımlamadılar.

Tam da o sırada Mozart ile ilgili bir yazı aklıma düşmüştü. Tam da o sırada Doğan Yurdakul ile telefonda görüşmüştüm.

Tabii ki Mozart ile ilgili yazımı yazacağım, tabii ki Felix Mendelshon’un bir kasabın aldığı ete sardığı kağıtta Bach’ın kayıp diye bilinen "Passion"larını bulduğunu yazacağım, tabii ki Aleksander Dumas Pere’in Goethe ile kavgasını yazacağım, tabii ki Yaşar Kemal’in bütün bu yaşanlara karşın, Tayip Erdoğan’ın yazarları çağırdığı toplantıya katılacağını yazacağım..

Görevim yazmak çünkü.

*A. Mümtaz İdil*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*AKP DAHA NE YAPSIN?*



23.02.2010 11:46

Yandaş Medya...

AKP...

Hükümet...

Köşk...

Türkan Saylan'ın, Sabih Kanadoğlu'nun evi aranınca,

Gazeteci, öğretim üyesi suçunun ne olduğunu bilmeden iki yıldır cezaevinde tutulurken,

Başsavcı tutuklanınca,

Generaller gözaltına alınınca,

Genelkurmay Başkanı dinlenince,

Diyor ki:

*Bunları hukuka bırakalım. Adli mekanizmalar bunu çözer.*

Güzel...

Erzincan Başsavcısı tarikatler ve cemaatlerin siyasal iktidarla ilişkisini soruşturunca,

HSYK *"kararları hukuku uygun değil"* diye Erzurum savcılarına dokununca,

Anayasa Mahkemesi AKP hakkında *"güç odağı"* kararını verince,

Başbakan dinlenince,

Ne diyor?

*"Bunlar hukuk dışı uygulamalardır; kararlardır; hemen adli reform yapılmalıdır..."*

Sincan Hakimi…

Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı…

Yargıtay Başkanı…

Erzincan Başsavcısı…

*Bunlar ‘kötü’ hukukçu.* 

*Peki, kim iyi hukukçu?*

şemdinli Savcısı…

Ergenekon Savcıları…

Erzurum Savcısı…

Hangi hukuku ve hukukçuları istedikleri belli değil mi?

Süleyman Demirel'in *"benim işçim, benim memurum, benim esnafım"* günümüzde, *"benim hukukum, benim savcıma"* dönüvermiştir!
*
 
Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*İşTE CIA'NIN HEDEFİNDEKİ GENERALLERİN LİSTESİ*



23.02.2010 12:01

Odatv olarak hep yazıyoruz:

Dünyada yaprak kımıldasa bunun estirdiği rüzgarın Türkiye'ye etkisini analiz etmeliyiz.

Türkiye gözaltına alınan Generalleri konuşuyor. Gelişmeleri merakla bekliyor.

Hep dedik: 

Kim *"yeni dünya kuruluyor, Türkiye safını yeniden belirlemelidir; üin'le, Rusya'yla, Hindistan'la, İran'la ittifak arayışlarına girmelidir"* dedi ise gözaltına alındı; tutuklanıp Silivri'ye kondu. 
İlginçtir...

*Zaman Gazetesi'nden Fikret Ertan,* Türkiye'de gözaltına alınan Generaller konusunu anlamamıza yarayacak bir makale kaleme aldı.

Bakın ne yazdı:

"Dışişleri Bakanı Hillary Clinton'ın geçen hafta Katar'ın başkenti Doha'da işaret ettiği gibi Amerika'nın İran ile ilgili baş hedefi; Devrim Muhafızları. Kısaca *'Pasdaran'* diye bilinen bu milis gücünün Farsça tam ismi *Sipah-i Pasdaran-i İngilabi* İslami.

İran Devrimi'nden hemen sonra kurulan bu gücün ilk ve asıl görevi, İslam Devrimi'ni korumak ve kollamak şüphesiz. Bunu da yaptığına hiç şüphe yok.

Pasdaran'ın bu temel görevinin yanı sıra İran dışında da çeşitli faaliyetlerde bulunduğu bir gerçek aynı zamanda. şu veya bu şekilde çevre ülkelerde çeşitli faaliyetleri var.

Amerika, Pasdaran'ın bu faaliyetlerini yıkıcı faaliyetler olarak niteliyor. Hem bu yüzden ve hem de İran'ın güvenlik ve nükleer politikalarında büyük rolü dolayısıyla Pasdaran'ı hedef olarak görüyor.

Sonuçta, hem BM müeyyideleri ve hem de kendi müeyyideleri ile Pasdaran'ı yıpratmaya, zayıflatmaya çalışıyor.

Nitekim, çıkarmaya çalıştığı yeni BM müeyyide kararında özellikle Pasdaran ve ilgili kuruluşlarının hedef alınmasını istiyor.

Esasen bazı Pasdaran unsurları, BM'nin 23 Aralık 2006 tarih ve 1737 sayılı İran ile ilgili ilk müeyyideler ihtiva eden kararı ve bunu takip eden 24 Mart tarih ve 1747 sayılı kararında ismen ve resmen yer almışlardı.

24 Mart tarih ve 1747 sayılı kararının 1 No'lu ekinde İran'ın nükleer ve balistik programlarıyla ilgili olarak bazı Pasdaran yetkilileri şöyle zikredilmişlerdi:

Tuğgeneral Murteza Rezai (Pasdaran Komutan Yardımcısı),
Tuğamiral Ali Ekber Ahmediyan (Pasdaran Genelkurmay Başkanı),
Tuğgeneral Muhammed Rıza Zahidi (Pasdaran Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı),
Tümamiral Murteza Safari (Pasdaran Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı),
Tuğgeneral Muhammed Hicazi (Besiç (gönüllüler) Kuvvetleri Komutanı),
Tuğgeneral Kassım Süleymani (Kudüs Kuvvetleri Komutanı),
Tuğgeneral Zülkadir (Güvenlik işleri bakan yardımcısı ve aynı zamanda Pasdaran subayı).

Bunlara ilaveten diğer kararda da bazı isimler yer alıyor.

Amerika, Pasdaran ve ilgili kuruluşlarının sadece BM müeyyideleri ile hedef alınması ile de yetinmiyor, kendi başına aldığı müeyyide kararları ile de bu kuruluşa darbe vurabilmeyi planlıyor.

Nitekim bu çerçevede en son 10 şubat günü Amerika Maliye Bakanlığı, Pasdaran'a bağlı dört şirket ve Pasdaran Komutanı Rüstem Kasemi'ye karşı yeni mali müeyyideleri yürürlüğe koymuş ve biz de bunlardan 14 şubat günkü yazımızda söz etmiştik.

Bugün hakkında bilinenler sınırlı olan Pasdaran, güçlü ve etkili bir milis kuvveti olmasının yanı sıra aynı zamanda İran ekonomisi içinde yer alan muazzam bir ekonomik güç de.

üzellikle Bünyan denilen vakıflar ve başka kuruluşlar aracılığıyla çeşitli ekonomik sektörlerde önemli bir ağırlığa sahip. Kimyadan inşaata, haberleşmeden boru hatlarına, askeri sanayiden havaalanı işletmeciliğine (Tahran Havaalanı mesela) kadar pek çok önemli sektörde faaliyet gösteriyor, binlerce personel istihdam ediyor kısacası. Bu ay *ATLAS* adlı haber ajansını da hayata geçirmeyi planlıyor.

Bu ekonomik gücü muazzam askeri gücüyle paralel halde gelişiyor. Pasdaran kendi hava, deniz ve hava kuvvetleri olan orijinal ve ilginç bir güç.

125 bin kadar üyesi olduğu söylenen Pasdaran'ın İran'ın nükleer programının gelişmesinde de önemli rol oynadığı söyleniyor.

Bu özelliklere ve güce sahip Pasdaran'ın hem mevcut BM ve hem de Amerika'nın kendi müeyyide kararlarından ne kadar etkilenip etkilenmediği bilinmiyor Bundan sonra ne kadar etkilenir söylemesi zor elbette; çünkü Pasdaran'ın ekonomik ve mali gücünün büyüklüğü, kapsamı ve kuruluşun müeyyidelere karşı aldığı ya da alacağı tedbirler meçhul. Ancak görünenlerden, bugüne kadar ciddi şekilde etkilenmediği tahmini de yapılabilir elbette.

Pasdaran, kuruluşunun üzerinden 30 yıl geçmesine rağmen hala birçok yönden bilinmeyen; ama çok önemli bir güç ve Amerika'nın da baş hedefi kısacası."

Haydaaa...

Bunu yazan Zaman yazarı, Türkiye'deki TSK düşmanlığının nereden planlandığını bilmiyor mu?

Bu kadar mı sığ düşünüyorlar?

İran'daki gelişmeleri böylesine analiz eden bir kafa Türkiye'de TSK'ya karşı yapılan asimetrik savaşın perde arkasında kimlerin olduğunu ve amaçlarının ne olduğunu nasıl göremez?

Anlamak gerçekten zor...


*Odatv.com

*

----------


## bozok

*BüYüKANIT: ANAYASA MAHKEMESİ BENİ DOğRULADI*



23.02.2010 12:10

Milliyet yazarı *Fikret Bila*, kimilerinin *“ona niye dokunulmuyor”* demeye başladığı Genelkurmay eski Başkanı emekli Orgeneral *Yaşar Büyükanıt* ile konuştu. Esas olarak 27 Nisan *“e-muhtırasının”* konuşulduğu bu görüşmede Büyükanıt, *“27 Nisan bir muhtıra değildir. Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimine müdahale değildir. 27 Nisan Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin laiklik konusundaki duyarlılığının dile getirilmesidir”* dedi. Anayasa Mahkemesinin kapatma davasında AKP’nin laiklik karşıtı odak olduğuna karar vermesinin kendisini 27 Mayıs’taki açıklamasının doğrulaması olduğunu söyledi.
* 
İşte Fikret Bila’nın “Büyükanıt: Muhtıra vermedim” başlığıyla verdiği o görüşme:* 

"Dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt’ın, 27 Nisan 2007 günü Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri (TSK) internet sitesinde yayımladığı bildiri, yakın siyasi geçmişimizde en çok tartışılan konulardan biri oldu. Büyükanıt’ın, “Ben kaleme aldım” diyerek tek başına üstlendiği ve her zaman arkasında durduğu 27 Nisan bildirisi, Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimine müdahaleye dönük “e-muhtıra” olarak nitelenmişti. Dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Büyükanıt, o günden bu yana Cumhurbaşkanlığı’na Abdullah Gül’ün seçilmesini engellemeye çalışmakla eleştiriliyor. 27 Nisan 2007 tarihi de 28 şubat 1997 tarihinden sonra askerin siyasete müdahale ettiği tarih olarak anılıyor.

Büyükanıt Paşa ise bu yorum ve eleştirilerin gerçeği yansıtmadığını düşünüyor. 27 Nisan bildirisini bu şekilde yorumlayanları, bildiriyi okumadan yorum yapmakla eleştiriyor.

Büyükanıt, dünkü görüşmemizde bu konudaki değerlendirmelerini şöyle özetledi:

*‘Köşk seçimine müdahale değil’
*
“27 Nisan’la ilgili eleştirileri dinliyorum, okuyorum ve üzülüyorum. 27 Nisan sürekli gündeme getiriliyor. Bu bildiri Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimine müdahalesi olarak yorumlanıyor. Oysa, öyle değil.

Ben, hizmetteyken Cumhurbaşkanlığı sözünü iki kez kullandım. Birincisi, 12 Nisan 2007’de Genelkurmay Başkanlığı karargahında yaptığım konuşmada. Bir soru üzerine aynen şöyle demiştim; *‘Seçilecek cumhurbaşkanının Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin Anayasa’da belirlenmiş ilkelerine sözde değil özde bağlı olacağını umut ediyorum. Tabii ki, yetki yüce Meclis’indir’.* Benim söylediğim budur. Bunun aksini söylemek mümkün mü? Mümkün değildir. üünkü, aksini söylerseniz, bundan, Anayasa’da belirlenmiş ilkelere bağlı olmadığı sonucu çıkar ki, bu hem Cumhurbaşkanı’na hem de yüce Meclis’e hakaret olur.”

Bu sözlerin Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimine müdahale olmadığını vurgulayan Büyükanıt, Cumhurbaşkanlığı sözünü ikinci kez 27 Nisan bildirisinde kullandığını ifade ederek şöyle devam etti:

*‘Neresi muhtıra?’*
“Cumhurbaşkanı sözünü ikinci kez 27 Nisan’da kullandım. Oradaki ifadem de aynen şöyledir: *‘Son günlerde Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçim süreci laik-antilaik sürecine dönüşmüştür’.* Bunun neresi muhtıra?”

*‘Laiklik duyarlılığı’*
Büyükanıt Paşa, 27 Nisan’ın muhtıra olmadığını vurgularken şu değerlendirmeyi yaptı:

“şimdi 27 Nisan’a muhtıra dediler, demeye devam ediyorlar. Muhtıra böyle olmaz. Muhtıranın tarihimizde örnekleri vardır. 27 Nisan’a muhtıra diyenler ya muhtıranın anlamını bilmiyorlar veya 27 Nisan bildirisini okumamışlar. 27 Nisan bir muhtıra değildir. Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimine müdahale değildir. 27 Nisan Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin laiklik konusundaki duyarlılığının dile getirilmesidir. Başka bir şey değildir.”

*‘Yargı teyit etti’*
Büyükanıt, TSK’nın laiklik konusundaki duyarlılığının bilindiğini ve zaman zaman bu duyarlılığını dillendirdiğine işaret ederek, şöyle devam etti:

“27 Nisan’dan sonraki gelişmelere baktığımızda, 27 Nisan’da dile getirdiğim duyarlılığın en yüksek yargı organı tarafından teyit edildiği görülüyor. (Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin kapatma davasında Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi’nin laiklik karşıtı odak olduğu ve Hazine yardımının bir kısmının kesilmesi yönündeki kararını kastediyor.)”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*YüKSEK YARGIDA NE OLUYOR*



23.02.2010 12:27

Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'nden Leyla Tavşanoğlu, AKP Hükümeti -Köşk ile yüksek yargı arasında neler döndüğünü Yargıtay 8. Ceza Dairesi Onursal Başkanı Naci ünver'e sordu.

Naci ünver kafalardaki birçok sorunun yanıtı verdi.

-* Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in İsmailağa ve Fethullah Gülen cemaatleriyle ilgili yaptığı araştırmalar nedeniyle Erzurum Başsavcısı tarafından tutuklattırılmasıyla başlayan yargıda deprem niteliğindeki olaylar dizisini eski Yargıtay 8. Ceza Dairesi Başkanı olarak nasıl yorumluyorsunuz?*

*N.ü.* - 2802 sayılı Hakimler ve Savcılar Kanunu’nun 90. maddesine göre birinci sınıf hakim ve savcıların görevleriyle ilgili suçların yargılanmasının Yargıtay’da yapılacağı öngörülmüştür. Ayrıca özel yetkili ağır ceza mahkemesinin görev kapsamını belirleyen Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu’nun 250. maddesinin üçüncü fıkrasında, Yargıtay’da ve Anayasa Mahkemesi’nde yargılanacakların bu mahkemelerin görevi kapsamında olmayacağı belirtilmiştir. Konuyu bu bağlamda değerlendirdiğimizde Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı hakkındaki işlemler bu yasa hükümlerine aykırıdır. Nitekim Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu (HSYK) bu tespiti yapmış, Yargıtay ve Danıştay’ın yetkili kurulları da bu görüşü onaylamıştır. Ben de bu görüşe katılıyorum.

Demokrasi hukukun üstünlüğü demektir

*- Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in görev sırasında suç işlediği iddiası var. Cihaner, İsmailağa ve Fethullah Gülen cemaatleriyle ilgili soruşturma yapıyordu. Bu cemaatlerle ilgili soruşturma yapmak görev sırasında suç işlemek mi oluyor?*

- Görev yaparken suç işlenmez. İşlenir de şöyle olur: Görev hududunu tecavüz eder. Görevi sırasında yapılmaması gereken bir işi yapar. şu anda her şey iddiadır. Neyin ne olduğunu ileriki günlerde göreceğiz.

*- Erzurum savcılarının HSYK tarafından görevden alındıklarını öğrenir öğrenmez Cihaner’le ilgili dosyayı apar topar İstanbul savcılarına göndermesini nasıl karşıladınız?*

- Bu çok ciddi ve hukuki sorumluluğu gerektiren bir olaydır. Böyle bir sorumluluk göze alınarak yapılmışsa büyük cesaret işidir.

*-Türkiye’de bugün yargı ağırlıklı olarak ortaya çıkan gündem sizce yapay mı yoksa gerçek mi?*

- Bugün yargı bağımsız olsaydı Türkiye bu gündemlerle vakit ve enerji harcamazdı. Bunun çözümü için yapılacak tek şey anayasanın 144 ve 159. maddelerini değiştirip yargıyı tam bağımsız hale getirerek yürütmenin egemenliğinden kurtarmak olmalıdır. Biz gerçekten demokrasi istiyorsak yapılacak tek şey budur.

*-Başbakan Erdoğan geçenlerde, “Yüksek yargı bize kan ağlatıyor” mealinde bir söz söyledi. Sizce bu hükümet yüksek yargıyla neden bu kadar uğraşıyor?*

- Bunun nedenini onlara sormalısınız. Devletin tüm faaliyetlerinin hukukun üstünlüğü ilkesine dayanması gerekir. Yani herkes yargı kararlarına uymalı ve saygılı olmalıdır. Başka türlü çözüm yeri yok. Kuvvetler ayrılığı mimarlarından Montesquieu’ye baktığımız zaman yargı bağımsızlığı esası yürütmeye karşı benimsenmiştir. Yani yargıya karşı müdahalenin yürütmeden geldiği ve geleceği esas alınarak yargının bağımsızlığı ilkesi benimsenmiştir.

“Yargı yürütmeye karşı bağımsız olmalıdır. üünkü yürütme yargının kendisine ayak bağı olmasını istemiyor” denilmiştir. Bu bütün yürütmelerin doğasında vardır.

*-AKP hükümeti bir ara jet hızıyla yine anayasa değişikliğini gündeme getirdi. Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül uzun tartışmalar üzerine Hindistan gezisinde, “Fırsat kaçtı” dedi. Laikliğe aykırı eylemlerin odağı olmuş AKP’nin yeni bir anayasa yapma hakkı var mı?*

- Demokratik ülkelerde siyasal iktidarlar başta anayasa olmak üzere yasaları özenle uygulamak ve değişiklik gereksinimi durumlarında da özenle çaba harcamak zorundadırlar. Bize dönersek, anayasadaki 175. madde anayasa değişikliklerinin nasıl yapılacağını düzenliyor. “üye tam sayısının üçte birinin teklifi ve beşte üçünün kabulüyle anayasa değişikliği gerçekleşir” diyor. Ama 367 bulunamazsa zorunlu olarak halkoylamasına gidilecektir. Yeni bir anayasa yapılması da kurucu meclislerin görevidir.

Bu kurallara uyularak bir anayasa değişikliği yapılmasının yasal geçerliliği vardır. Ama demokratik geçerliliği var mı yok mu? Onun üzerinde ayrıca durmak gerekir. O zaman değişikliğin amacına ve kapsamına bakmak lazımdır. Hükümetin değişiklik istemi ve söylemi özellikle yüksek yargı organlarının yapısının değiştirilmesinden başlıyor. En çok da istenen Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin yapısının değiştirilmesi.

*- Peki, Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin yapısını değiştirmekte sizce neden bu kadar istekliler?*

- Bugün 11 üyeli Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin yedi üyesi, yani çoğunluğu yüksek yargı organlarından seçiliyor. Biri üniversiteden geliyor. üç kişi de cumhurbaşkanı tarafından yüksek kademe bürokratlar ve avukatlar arasından seçiliyor. Bu yapısal özelliğiyle tarafsızlığı konusunda bugüne kadar bir eleştiri gelmemişti. Anayasa Mahkemesi’ni daha demokratik bir yapıya kavuşturmak istiyorsak cumhurbaşkanının üye seçme yetkisini kaldırmamız gerekir. üünkü cumhurbaşkanı aynı zamanda yürütme erkinin başıdır. Ama Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin bu haliyle kalmasında bir sakınca yoktur. şimdi, yasama organından ağırlıklı olarak Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne üye seçilmesini sağlamak isteniyor. Yani bunun anlamı Anayasa Mahkemesi’ni yasama organına, Meclis’e monte etmek.

*-Peki, bu ne getirir ne götürür?*

- Yani milletvekilleri kendilerini yargılayacak kişileri kendileri seçecek. Bir kere burada hukuksal çelişki var. Kaldı ki o zaman Anayasa Mahkemesi siyasallaşma sürecine girer. Seçilmek istenen kişiler hangi partinin çoğunluğu Meclis’te varsa onlara yaranmaya çalışacaklardır. Bugün bir parti iktidardadır. Yarın bir başka parti olacaktır. Döneme göre Anayasa Mahkemesi yapısal biçim değiştirir. O zaman da orada adalet aramak zorlaşır.

*- O zaman yargı bağımsızlığı nerede kalıyor?*

- Kuvvetler ayrılığı ilkesi ortadan kalkacağı için yasama ve yüksek yargı birleşmiş olacak. Bu olmaz. Gelelim Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu’nun (HSYK) yapısına. O da değiştirilmek isteniyor. HSYK’nin bugün beş üyesi yüksek yargı organlarından geliyor. Adalet Bakanı başkan, bakanlık müsteşarı da doğal üyesi. Doğal üyelik çok önemli. üünkü doğal üye katılmadığı zaman kurul toplanamıyor. HSYK bugünkü haliyle bile beğenilmiyor. üünkü o beş üye direndiği zaman istenen kararlar geçmiyor. Buraya Meclis’ten üye seçilmek isteniyor. O durumda yargı lehine olan denge doğal olarak siyaset lehine doğru dönecek. O zaman nerede kaldı kuvvetler ayrılığı, yargı bağımsızlığı, yargıç güvencesi?

Bu iktidar bugün bir anayasa değişikliği yapar. Yasal olarak bir engel yoktur. Ama bu tür değişiklikleri yaparsanız o zaman demokratik geçerliliği olan bir değişiklik olduğu söylenemez.

-* TBMM bu Cumhurbaşkanı’nı yedi yıllığına seçti. Ancak daha sonra bir anayasa değişikliği yapıldı. 5 artı 5 formülü benimsendi. Referandumda da halk bunu kabul etti. Ama bir belirsizlik var. Bu Cumhurbaşkanı yedi yıl mı yoksa beş yıl mı görev yapacak?*

- Anayasa değişikliği beş yıl dediğine göre görev süresi beş yıldır. Seçilmiş Cumhurbaşkanı görev süresini tamamlar, biçiminde bir ek madde konulabilirdi. Ama böyle bir maddeyi koymayı unuttular. Burada bir kamu hukuku konusu var. Kamu hukukunda kazanılmış hak olmaz. Kazanılmış hak özel hukukta vardır.

-* Türkiye’de tuhaf bir hukuk anlayışı var. İnsanlar gözaltına alınıyor, tutuklanıyor. Sonra aylarca, yıllarca tutuklulukları, üstelik kaçma, delilleri karartma gibi durumları olmadan da devam ettiriliyor. Sizce bu baştan bir cezalandırma yöntemi değil mi?*

- Bu çok uç bir uygulamadır. Her aşamada kişi tutuklanır diye bir kural yok. Yasa belirlemiş. Kaçma şüphesi, delilleri karartma olasılığı, ağır bir suç işlemiş olması ve yalan tanıklarla ikna edebileceği kuşkusu olacak. Kişi bu koşullarda tutuklanır. Ama bu koşullar yoksa kişinin tutuklanmaması gerekir.

Tutuklama bir cezaya dönüşmemelidir. Cezaya dönüştüğü zaman ileride tedavisi imkansız sonuçlar doğurur. Onların özgürlüğünden, sağlığından alıp götürülenleri kim telafi edecek? üdenecek tazminat bunları karşılar mı? Tutuklama gerekli bir yöntemdir. Ama bunu zamanında ve yerinde kullanacaksınız. Türkiye’de yargılananların ancak yüzde 40’ı mahkÃ»m oluyor.

*- Son zamanlarda başta Ergenekon davası olmak üzere kimi davalarda tutukluluk süresi neredeyse sonsuza kadar uzuyor. Sizce tutukluluk bu davalarda cezalandırmaya mı dönüşüyor? O zaman ne biçim bir hukuk anlayışı oluyor bu?*

- Ben şu anda kimseyi suçlamak istemiyorum. üünkü bir meslek terbiyemiz var. Yargıdaki sorunları, hataları yine yargı düzeltir anlayışı hala bende hakimdir. Bir kere bu tutukluluk sürelerinin uzamasında iş çokluğu, savcı sayısının azlığı gösteriliyor. Orada üç savcı görevli olduğu için böyle oluyor, gerekçesi ileri sürülüyor. O zaman on üç savcı görevlendirin.

üzel yetkili mahkemelerin görev alanlarına giren suçlarda soruşturmayı savcıların yapması gerekirken iş çokluğu nedeniyle bu işi kolluk gücü götürüyor. Bir kere kolluk, adli kolluk anlamında savcılara bağlı kolluk gücü değil. Birçok kez adli kolluk kurulması gerektiği dile getirildi. Ama geçmişte de bugün de İçişleri Bakanlığı, elindeki bu yetkiyi vermek istemedi. üzellikle terör suçlarının çok arttığı şu sıralarda adli kolluğun kurulması gereksinimi daha fazla ortaya çıktı.

*- Türkiye’de ilginç bir uygulama var. Mahkemeler karar alıyorlar. Danıştay kararları onaylıyor. Ama bunlar uygulamaya konulmuyor. Siz bu durumu nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz?*

- Bir kere hukuk devletinin tanımı vardır. Hukuk devleti her türlü faaliyetleri hukukun üstünlüğü ilkesine dayanan, idarenin tüm eylem ve işlemlerinin yargı denetiminde olduğu devlet biçimidir.

Danıştay’ın, yargının kararlarına uymamak Ceza Yasası’na göre suçtur. Kişinin konumuna göre bunun çeşitli prosedürü vardır. Kimi müsteşar, belediye başkanı yargılanıp mahkÃ»m oldu. Milletvekilleri ve bakanların dokunulmazlıkları var. Hukuk devletinin olmazsa olmaz kuralı idarenin yargı kararlarına uyması zorunluluğudur.

Bakın bütün bunların altında yatan neden yargının bağımsız olmamasıdır. HSYK tam anlamıyla bağımsız bir yapıya kavuşursa döneme göre hakimler ve savcılar da eleştiri konusu olmazlar. Zaten yargı iç denetimini kendisi yapar. Bugün denetim Adalet Bakanı’nın elinde. übür yandan kurulun başkanı bakan, Adalet Bakanlığı müsteşarı doğal üye. AB’ye uyum aşamasında anayasanın birçok maddesini değiştirdik. Ama yargıya ilişkin konulara dokunmadılar. Bundan önceki iktidarlar da sağ olsunlar bu çok tatlı bir yetki olduğu için dokunmadılar.


*odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*CİHANER İLE ADALET BAKANI İLK KEZ NE ZAMAN KARşI KARşIYA GELDİLER?*



23.02.2010 12:38

*Nedim şener* yine usta gazeteciliğini gösterdi. Posta Gazetesi'ndeki köşesinde, Türkiye'nin konuştuğu iki ismin; Erzincan Başsavcısı *İlhan Cihaner* ile Adalet Bakanı *Sadullah Ergin*'in yıllar önce nasıl karşı karşıya geldiğini yazdı.

*İşte o makale:*

"Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin ile Albay Dursun üiçek'in imzasını taşıdığı iddia edilen İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı'nı uygulamaya geçirmekle suçlanarak tutuklanan Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner ismi geçen hafta gündeme damgasını vurdu.

Erzincan'da İsmailağa cemaatinin ardından Fethullah Gülen ve cemaatine yönelik soruşturma yürüten Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner, Erzurum özel yetkili savcısı Osman şanal tarafından gözaltına alındı, mahkeme tarafından da tutuklandı.

Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu (HSYK) yasaya aykırı davrandığı gerekçesiyle şanal'ın yetkilerini aldı. Bunun üzerine Başbakan ile uzun bir toplantı sonrasında kameralar karşısına çıkan Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin, HSYK'yı yetki gaspı yapmakla suçladı. Savcı şanal'ı şiddetli biçimde savunan Bakan Ergin, Başsavcı Cihaner’in hukuki haklarını savunmada aynı duyarlılığı göstermedi. Bu konuya ilişkin ilginç bir iddia ortaya atıldı.

Uğur Dündar yönetiminde Star TV'de yayınlanan Arena programının dün akşamki konuğu MHP Grup Başkan Vekili Oktay Vural, çok ilginç ve tartışılacak bir iddiayı gündeme getirdi.

Vural'a göre Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner ile Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin ismi ilk kez gündeme gelmiyordu. 

Vural'ın iddiasına göre İlhan Cihaner 1993 yılında savcılık yaptığı Hatay'ın Reyhanlı ilçesinde bir pamuk yolsuzluğu soruşturması yürüttü.

Devletten haksız destekleme primi almak için, işlenen pamuğun miktarı yüksek gösterildi.

İşin içinde tüccarından, çırçır fabrikası sahibine kadar tam 33 kişi vardı. Savcı İlhan Cihaner'in yürüttüğü soruşturma sonucunda 33 kişi, 28 gün süreyle tutuklu kaldı.

Devleti milyonlarca lira zarara uğrattığı iddia edilen kişiler arasında şu anda Reyhanlı Belediye Başkanı olan Hüseyin şanverdi de bulunuyordu.

şanverdi'nin iş ortağı ve muhasebecisi de operasyon kapsamında tutuklandı. Peki, bilin bakalım, şanverdi'nin avukatı kimdi? Evet şu anki Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin'di. MHP'li Oktay Vural, şimdi Adalet Bakanı ve tutuklu Başsavcı ilişkisinin o dönem savcı, sanık avukatı şeklinde olduğunu belirterek, Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin'in konuyla ilgili açıklama yapmasını eleştiriyor.

Vural, Adalet Bakanı'nın İlhan Cihaner'den o günlerin intikamını aldığını iddia ediyor. Hatta, 1993 yılında avukat olarak savcı Cihaner'le karşı karşıya gelen Ergin’in yüksek sesle tartıştıklarını hatırlatıyor.

Vural, Cihaner'in tutuklanmasına neden olan Erzurum özel yetkili savcısı Osman şanal'ın yetkilerinin Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu kararı ile kaldırılmasına sert tepki gösterirken, Başsavcı Cihaner'in kanuni haklarını korumamasını da o günlere bağlıyor."


*Odatv.com
*

----------


## bozok

*“SORUşTURMADA GüZALTINA ALINAN üOCUK YOKTU”*



23.02.2010 13:55


Başbakan Yardımcısı *Cemil üiçek*’in, Başsavcı *İlhan Cihaner*’e ettiği telefonla ilgili olarak dünkü Hürriyet’ten Fatih üekirge’ye anlattıklarının kuşku yarattığını yazmıştık *(bakınız: “CEMİL üİCEK YALAN MI SüYLüYOR DOğRU MU” başlıklı haberimiz.)
* 
Yine Hürriyet’ten Oya Armutçu’nun bugünkü haberine göre, Cihaner’in avukatı* Turgut Kazan*, Cemil üiçek’in o açıklamalarında doğruyu söylemediğini öne sürdü. üiçek’e *“Siz kimi kandırıyorsunuz?”* diyen Kazan, başından beri müvekkilini arayıp yönlendirmeye çalıştığını belirtti. 

Kazan şunları söyledi: _“üiçek’in açıklamasının aksine bu soruşturmada çocuklar gözaltına alınmamıştır. Zaten soruşturmanın amacı çocukları korumaktır. Suçlama okul öncesi çocukların yasadışı eğitime yönlendirilmesi ve bu amaçla örgüt kurulduğudur. Görüldüğü gibi soruşturmanın odağında çocukların korunması vardır. Siz kimi kandırıyorsunuz? Müvekkilimi, Sayın üiçek’ten sonra Ceza İşleri Genel Müdürü Yardımcısı üetin şen de aramıştır. şen, medyaya ‘üocuklarla ilgili genelgeyi hatırlatmak için aradım’ demiştir. Halbuki konuşmada dinleme tutanaklarına yansımıştır. Bakanlığın da, üiçek’in de doğruyu söylemedikleri ortadadır.”_ 


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*GENELKURMAY NİYE SUSUYOR?*



23.02.2010 15:17

Söz yerindeyse Türkiye nefesini tuttu, son Balyoz Operasyonu'nu takip ediyor.

Türkiye tarihinde hiç bu kadar üst düzey emekli subay gözaltına alınmamıştı.

*Peki, böylesine büyük bir operasyon hakkında TSK niye susuyor?*

*Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Başbuğ neden kamuoyunun önüne çıkmıyor?*

*Genelkurmay sitesinde operasyonla ilgili neden hiç bir açıklama yer almıyor?*

Sebebi belli...

Odatv'nin yorumuna göre, Genelkurmay, soruşturmanın sonunu bekliyor.

Tutuklama olup olmadığına görmek istiyor.

Bu nedenle soğukkanlılığını koruyor.

Bekliyor.

Ve...

Artık öğrendi ki siyasal iktidarın eline o çok istedikleri "mağdur" kozunu vermeyecek.

Evet bekliyor.

Bu arada...

Genelkurmay, daha önceki gözaltılar da ya da TSK'yı linç etme amaçlı taraftar basında çıkan haberlerden sonra hemen apar topar Başbakan Erdoğan'a ya da Cumhurbaşkanı Gül'e şikayete gidiyorlardı.

Görünen o ki Genelkurmay, bu iki kuruma ne bir telefon etti, ne de randevu istedi.

Genelkurmay siyasal iktidarla da konuşmuyor.

Bu durum:

*Genelkurmay'ın, Başbakan Erdoğan'ın Türkiye'deki operasyonu Madrid'de bir pusulayla öğrendi haberlerine de inanmadığını gösteriyor.*

Evet...

Genelkurmay savcıların-hakimlerin vereceği kararı bekliyor.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da Balyoz protestosu* 

*23.02.2010 Salı 13:51 / VATAN GZT.*


*Aralarında Doğu Perinçek'in de bulunduğu İşçi Partililer, dünkü gözaltıları protesto etmek için duruşma salonunu terk ettiler.* 

Danıştay ve Cumhuriyet Gazetesi saldırı davalarının da birleştirildiği birinci Ergenekon Davası'nın 135. duruşması görülmeye başlandı. 

Aralarında emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük ile İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek'in de bulunduğu tutuklu 24 tutuklu sanığın yargılandığı davanın bugünkü duruşmasına tutuklu sanık Veli Küçük, Hayrettin Ertekin, Sevgi Erenerol ve Alparslan Arslan katılmadı. Tutuksuz sanık olarak ise gazeteci Güler Kömürcü duruşmada hazır bulundu.

*İşüİ PARTİLİLER SALONU TERK ETTİ* 

Duruşmanın başında İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek, Nusret Senem ve Hikmet üiçek ile avukatları dün yaşanan gözaltıları ve Silivri'deki yargılama sürecini protesto etmek için salonu terk etti. 

İşçi Partililerin duruşma salonunu terk etmelerinin ardından avukatlar Mehmet Cengiz ve Hasan Basri üzbey, protestonun nedenine iliskin salon dışında bir açıklama yaptı. Bugün hukuk devletine vurgu yapanların safsata içinde olduğunu savunan Avukat Mehmet Cengiz, _"49 subayımız, komutanımız gözaltında. Aralarında kuvvet komutanları ve ordu komutanlarının da bulunduğu bu operasyon, bir şey göstermektedir. Bu gün yargıya güvenelim, yargı sürecini bekleyelim gibi hukuk devletine vurgu yapanlar safsata içindedirler"_ dedi. 

*"TüRKİYE'NİN MİLLİ GüüLERİNE KARşI BİR OPERASYON YüRüTüLüYOR"*

Avukat Cengiz açıklamasına şöyle devam etti: 

_"Elimde Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın imzasını taşıyan Demokratik Açılım Süreci Başlıklı ve altında Erdoğan'ın imzası bulunan bir broşürde, 'Gerekli hallerde, farklı mahallerde, özel amaçlarla sorgulamalar ve yargılamalar yapılabilir. şu anda Ergenekon davasının Silivri'de görülmesi bunun en tipik örneğidir. Yani özel mahkemeler kurduk' diyor. Yani kamuoyuna yansıdığı gibi ayarlanmış mahkemeler ve ayarlanmış hakimlerle hukuk devleti adı altında Türk milletine ve devletine Türk ordusuna ve Türkiye'nin milli güçlerine karşı bir operasyon yürütülmektedir. Biz buna alet olmamak için başta İP Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek, Genel Sekreteri Nusret Senem ve Merkez Yürütme Hikmet üiçek şu anda Silivri'de görülmekte olan Ergenekon davasını terk ettiler"_ 

Duruşmada tutuklu sanık Erhan Timuroğlu'nun çapraz sorgusuyla devam ediyor.

----------


## bozok

*NTV ve Tarikatlar...*

 


*23 şubat 2010 Salı 15:11 / avazturk.com*


*Olayı bilmeyenler için kısaca anımsatalım.*

Erzurum üzel yetkili savcısı Osman şanal,Tarikat-cemaat-ticaret-siyaset ilişkileri konusunda soruşturma açan Erzincan Cumhuriyet başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in makam ve evine baskın düzenletip aratmış olay da basına yansımıştı.

Yandaş ve korkak medya baskını sade suya tirit türünden haberle duyurmuştu...

Ancak bu korkaklar arasından birisi NTV o haberi, dört başı mamur denilen biçimde hazırlayıp bir savcı tarafından başka bir savcının ev ve makamının baskın biçimde aranmasını da *"Abluka"* olarak tanımlamıştı.

Haber önü ve arkasıyla birlikte çok güzel hazırlanmıştı...

Haberin sunuşunu ve veriliş biçimini dinleyince hem şaşırmış hem de hazırlayanları kendimce tebrik etmiştim.

Ertesi gün başta, teşkilatın yayın organı Zaman başta olmak üzere yandaş medyanın kalemşorları NTV'yi topa tuttu.

Efendim böyle haber olur muymuş, *"Abluka altında"* ne demekmiş... üok geçmedi haberi hazırlayan arkadaş ertesi gün istifa ettiğini açıkladı.

Haberin sorumlusunun Mustafa Hoş olduğunu da o zaman öğrendim. Hoş'un haberi hazırlamış olacağı da aklıma gelmemişti.

Neyse...

Mustafa istifa etti ama olay durulmadı... Teşkilatın önde gelenleri savunma hakkı istiyordu. üözüm bulunmuştu.

NTV ekranlarından duyuru yapıldı. *"NTV Soruyor"* programında *"Cemaat ve Tarikatlar"* sorgulanacaktı...

Programı dört gözle bekledik. Mesleğe ekonomi muhabiri olarak başlayan daha sonra otomotiv alanında uzmanlaşan Celal Pir' e ise sunuculuk görevi verilmişti. Konuklar Fetullah Gülen’in ikinci adamı olarak bilinen Hüseyin Gülerce, İsmail Ağa teşkilatının temsilcisi yayıncı Hüsnü üelik Sosyolog Prf. Nilüfer Narlı ve Gazeteci Cüneyt ülsever.

Program olayın anlatıldığı bir vtr ile başladı. Ardından Celal Pir konuyu gündeme getirip soruyu sordu..

Gülerce ve üelik mensubu oldukları yapıyı anlatmaya başladı. Pir, ıkına-sıkına araya girdi ve binbir özürle iddianamede yer alan *"Silahlı örgüt"* cümlesini anlatmaya çalıştı. Başaramadı.

Teşkilatın temsilcileri , savcıyı suçladılar, cumhuriyeti ve demokrasiyi savunanları suçladılar kurumlarını güzelce akladılar.. 

Arada Cüneyt ülsever soru sorma gereği hissetti. Programı sunma görevi verilen Celal Pir de boynunu sağa eğerek konuşulanları dinledi. Açış ve kapanış konuşmasının yanısıra reklam arası verileceğini de anons etti.

Biz de İsmail ağa cemaatinin İstanbul'dan orta doğuya kadar memleket milletsever bir yasal yapı olduğunu, diğer teşkilatın ise 120 ülkede örgütlenen devlet ve cumhuriyetle demokrasiyle kavgası olmadığını böylece öğrenmiş olduk.

*Sonuç:*

NTV Nuri üolakoğlu, Tayfun Ertan, Murat Yetkin gibi gazeteciler tarafından şekillendirildi. Bunların dışında Ankara'da Baha ülgen istanbul'da da Cem Aydın haberin başındaydı. Bu kadrodan sadece Cem Aydın kaldı. NTV'nin tek sorumlusu.

NTV'yi kuran kadronun habercilik anlayışı evrenseldi. Ferit şahenk' in yanlışlarına *"hayır"* diyebilecek kadar onurlu ve işini bilen gazetecilerdi. O kadrodan sadece Cem Aydın kaldı.

Bir de NTV'ye girebilmek için araya onlarca siyasi ve bürokrat koyan ve şu anda Cem Aydın'ın en yakınında olan meslektaşlarımız var...

NTV bu gün *"haber kanalı"* olma özelliğini yitirdi. ülke TV neyse NTV de odur.

NTV'nin marka değerinin bu kadar ucuzlamasında acaba grubun kamudan aldığı ihalelerin iktidarla girdiği ilişkilerin etkisi var mıdır?

Ne dersiniz?


...

----------


## bozok

*Başbuğ istifaya zorlanıyor*

**

*23 şubat 2010 Salı 11:43 / avazturk.com*

*Ankara kulisleri paşaların gözaltına alınmalarına açıklama getirmeye çalışıyor. Dillendirilen iddia ise Orgeneral Başbuğ'a istifa baskısı yapıldığı yönünde...*

Başbuğ’un istifa ettirilmesinin ardındaki hedef ise belli; komuta kademesindeki dengeleri, Ağustos şurası’nı beklemeden, bugünden bozmak, yeni komuta kademesine AKP damgası vurmak.

Tüm çaba ve uyumuna rağmen Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Başbuğ neden boy hedefi haline geldi. Bunun ipucunu aylar öncesine, *“ıslak imza”* iddiaları üzerine Başbakan Erdoğan ile Başbuğ’un 29 Ekim’de Başbakanlık Konutu'nda yaptığı zirveye gidelim. Zirveden sonra Başbakanlık şu resmi açıklamayı yaptı:

*“ülke güvenliğine ilişkin konuların yanı sıra gündemdeki ‘İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’na yönelik tartışmalar da değerlendirilmiştir. ‘Eylem Planı’ iddialarına ilişkin soruşturma süreci, adli ve askeri yargı makamları tarafından, kendi görev ve yetki alanları kapsamında yürütülmektedir. Bu sürecin en kısa zamanda gerçeği ortaya çıkarması beklenmektedir. Bu süreçte herkese düşen görev, sürecin sonuçlanmasını beklemek, kişi ve kurumları hedef alan davranış ve yorumlardan kaçınmaktır.”*

Taraf Gazetesi bu görüşmede Başbağ’un istifasının istendiğini öne sürerken, Cemaatin Sunday’s Zaman Gazetesi’nde, Başbuğ’a, *“evini temizlemesi için yılbaşına kadar süre verildiğini”* iddia etti.

Bu Gazeteye göre, Başbuğ’dan sadece Dursun üiçek’in değil, planı birlikte hazırladığı kişilerin de kellesini istemiş ve Başbuğ bu konuda *“garanti”* vermişti.

Yine o günlerde Başbakanlık’ta, Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın istifası veya emekli ettirilmesine ilişkin hukuki durumun araştırıldığı duyuruldu.

Yılbaşı geldi, geçti, Başbuğ istenen kelleleri vermedi!..üstüne Bülent Arınç’a *“suikast”* ve Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu aramaları geldi.

Tam 10 gün önce bu defa Zaman Gazetesi’nin Brüksel Temsilcisi, *“İspanyol general konuşunca ne olmuştu?”* diye bir yazı yazdı. Ne olduğunu da şöyle anlattı:

*“Başlarına çok kötü şeyler geliyor, önce göz hapsine alınıyor, ardından da derhal emekliye sevk ediliyorlar. Askerin siyasetteki nüfuzu, Bask ve Katalan ayrılıkçılarının faaliyetleri açısından Türkiye ile benzerlikler gösteren İspanya’nın Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Jose Mena Aguado, Ocak 2006’da Katalan bölgesinin daha fazla özerkleşmesine itiraz edince, önce 8 gün göz hapsine alınmış, ardından da hemen emekliye sevk edilmişti.”*

Zaman Gazetesi, 7 aylık hamileyken, bakanlığa atanıp, doğum iznine ayrılan İspanya’nın ilk bayan Savunma Bakanı Carmen Chacon’un, bu durumunu eleştiren Genelkurmay Başkanı ve kuvvet komutanlarını nasıl “kovduğunu” ise nedense örnek vermedi.

Ancak bu unutkanlığı adeta Başbakan Erdoğan telafi etti. *“Balyoz Operasyonu”*nun yapıldığı gün İspanya’da olan Erdoğan, Zapatero tarafından Başbakanlıkta askeri törenle karşılandığında, hemen sağ yanında Savunma Bakanı Bayan Chacon’la poz verdi.

Ve bugün yine cemaatin Todays Zaman Gazetesi’nde, *“Başbuğ görevden alınsaydı Türkiye için Pandora’nın kutusu açılabilirdi”* başlıklı ilginç bir haber yayınlandı.

Komuta kademesine kimlerin, nasıl atandığının, üzal dönemindeki operasyonun detaylı bir şekilde anlatıldığı haberde, Başbuğ ve 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız’ın Ağustos şurası’nda emekliye ayrılmasından sonra Genelkurmay Başkanlığına, Jandarma Genel Komutanı Orgeneral Işık Koşaner’in, Koşaner’in yerine de 2. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Necdet üzel’in gelmesinin *“beklendiği”* vurgulandı. Yazının sonunda ise, *“Eğer Başbuğ görevinden uzaklaştırılsaydı, bu hareket General Iğsız’ın onun yerine geçmesinin yolunu açacaktı”* denildi. 

Evet tablo ortada; Birileri Başbuğ’un istifasını, birileri de *“elindeki bilgileri”* açıklamasını bekliyor. Bakalım ne olacak?

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye “İşgal”den Kurtarılıyor!..*



CHP Lideri Deniz Baykal gelişmeleri, *“Sanki Türkiye işgal edildi”* diye değerlendiriliyor. Baykal’ın, *“sanki”*sinde eksiklik, *“işgal edildi”*sinde yanlışlık var!..

üünkü birilerine göre, Türkiye *“sanki”* değil, resmen *“işgal altında”*… Hem de 87 yıldır!..İşte şimdi Türkiye bu *“işgal”*den kurtarılıyor!..

Kıyısından, kenarından dolaşmadan, dalga dalga yaşananların arkasından sürüklenmeden gerçek teşhisi koyalım. Birileri yıllardır bu ülkenin *“dar-ül harp”*te, yani düşman işgali altındaki toprak, İslami kuralların uygulanmadığı küfür diyarı olduğunu söylemedi mi? O birilerine göre, kimdir *“işgal”* kuvvetleri? TSK ve kurulu yargı düzeni!..

Eminim sizler de benim gibi, ülkenin tarihinde görülmemiş hırsızlık ve yolsuzluklar yaşanır, tüm birikimler haraç-mezat elden çıkarılırken, *“inananların”* başının yastığa nasıl gönül rahatlığıyla gittiğini merak etmişsinizdir… İşte bunun sırrı, *“dar-ül harp”*tedir. Küfür diyarının mallarının ele geçirildiğine inanılmaktadır!..

Türkiye böyle böyle o *“işgal”*den kurtarılıyor. TopyekÃ»n devr-i sabık yaratılıyor. Hem de tüm T.C. dönemini kapsayacak şekilde!..

Birileri, *“en dokunulmazlara dokunulduğu”* için zil ve tef çalıyor. Başbakan Erdoğan da 1 ay kadar önce, *“Bizim iktidarımızda dokunulmayan kalmadı”* dedi. El hak doğru, ama eksik… Nerede milletvekilleri, hırsızlar, dinimizi tepe tepe siyasete alet edenler?!..

Afganistan’da NATO kuvvetleri 27 sivili öldürdü. Komutan McChrystal, özür dileyerek, ellerini temizledi… MOSSAD şaşır şakır adam öldürüyor… Ne yerli, ne yabancı *“havarilerin”* umuru duymuyor!..

Ama olmayan, gerçekleşmeyen veya uydurulan *“darbe”* planlarıyla, ülke için canını ortaya koymuş isimler sorgulanıp, yargılanıyor… ücalan, *“rahatlatıp, havalandırıldıkça”*, askerler *“kafese”* tıkılıyor… Bu gidişle, ücalan’ın *“ev hapsi”* ve Barzani *“Kürdistanı”*nın tanınmasına sıra geldiğinde de herhalde TSK, CHP ve MHP’nin lağvını isterler!..

Tuuu size!..

Kıbrıs’ta garantörlüğümüzü tartışmaya başlayanlar… Ermenistan için bastıranlar… Barzani’yi *“kucaklayın”* diyenler… Ruhban Okulu için *“jest”* bekleyenler… Güneydoğu’ya *“otonomi”* isteyenler… Bir tuuu da onlara!..

Bakmayın bizimkilerin mırın-kırın ettiğine!.. Ahmet Takan’ın yazılarını okuyorsanız, onların sözlerinin yıllar önce verildiğini görürsünüz… Adamlar TSK’ya kızmasın, kafasına *“çuval”* geçirmesin de ne yapsın?!.. Haçlı işgalini, bu kadar yıl geciktirmeye ne hakları var Allah aşkına!..

*“Balyoz”* operasyonunu, ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı Sözcüsü Philip Crowley *“normal”* karşılamayacak da, ben mi karşılayacağım? Ancak asıl haber Crowley’nin devamında söylediği; *“ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Clinton geçen hafta Katar’da Başbakan Erdoğan ile çok detaylı ve başarılı bir görüşme yaptı. Ortadoğu barış süreci, Kıbrıs meselesi, Irak ve İran gibi çeşitli konularda Türkiye ile yakından çalışmayı sürdürüyoruz”* sözlerinde gizli.

Anlaşıldı mı efendim?

Bayan Clinton, geçenlerde açıkladı; İran’da Pasdaran, yani Devrim Muhafızlarını hedef almışlar. 

Baykal’la başladım, onunla bitireyim; 2005’te, *“Bu gidişin sonu kötü, tüm kadınları ve erkekleri göreve çağırıyorum”* demişti.

Evet erkekler, özellikle de kadınlar gidişata el koymazsa, İran’da yıkılmak istenirken, Türkiye’de kurulmasına çalışılan, yeni rejimin *“Pasdaran Ordusu”*na hazır olalım!..

Son bir not daha; Yunanistan, ekonomik kriz sebebiyle bu yıl Osmanlı’dan kurtuluşunu kutlamayacakmış… Ekonomik kriz bizi *“teğet”* geçti ya, ister misiniz komşiye, *“Gel, işgalden kurtuluşu birlikte kutlayalım”* daveti yapalım?!..




*Müyesser YILDIZ / avazturk.com / 23 şubat 2010*

----------


## bozok

*Son dalganın perde arkası ve hedefteki Genelkurmay*




Tesadüf sürüyor.

AKP ne zaman sıkışsa, Ergenekon operasyonları adeta imdada yetişiyor ve gündemi alt üst ediyor.

Kuşkusuz rastlantıdır ama yine de kafa karıştırıyor!

Hatırlayın, bundan önce bütün ses getiren gözaltına almalar hep AKP’nin zorda olduğu günlere denk gelmişti. Bugün de öyle!

AKP, Habur’a gelen PKK’lılar için hakim ayarladığı iddiaları sebebiyle zorda, yani konu Meclis’de!

Aynı şekilde AKP bugün, Yargıtay Başsavcılığının yeni bir kapatma davasının kıskacında!

Keza Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Cihaner’in tutuklanması ile Yargının feveranı ortada!

Buna Orgeneral Başbuğ’un *“Bildiklerimizi açıklarız”* restini ilave ederseniz, ne demek istediğimi daha iyi anlarsınız!

Yapılan son operasyon, gerçekte öyle olmasa da hem örtü yani kamuflaj vazifesini görecek hem de belli bir amaca hizmet edecek!

Anlayamadığım şey, daha önce serbest bırakılan Hava Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı İbrahim Fırtına’nın şimdi tekrar neden gözaltına alındığıdır!

İlginçtir, İbrahim Fırtına gözaltına alınırken o dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı olan ve hukuken bütün sorumluluğu taşıyan Hilmi üzkök’e dokunulmadı!

Devam eden bir davanın seyrini etkileyecek şeyleri yazıp suç işlemeyeceğim, ama söyleyeceğim, Türkiye’de işlerin artık tamamen şirazesinden çıktığıdır!

Ben referandum ve seçim sürecinde bu tür operasyonların sürdürüleceği kanaatindeyim!

Mutlak bir hakikatı yani uygulamadaki projeyi bir kez daha dikkatinize sunalım:

ABD, Ortadoğu’yu yeniden dizayn etmek istiyor ve K. Irak’ta bağımsız bir Kürdistan’ı hedefliyor. Dahası, Kerkük’ü Kürdistan’a vermek istiyor. Buna ilaveten Kıbrıs’ın Rumlara peşkeşini talep ediyor ve Ermenistan kapısı kayıtsız-şartsız açılsın istiyor. İşte bu dayatmalara tepki göstermesi kesin olan TSK’nın kolunu ve kanadını kırıyor yani ona operasyonlar yapıyor.

Evet bize göre olanlar gerçekte darbe soruşturması değil, TSK’yı sindirme, pasifize etme yani* itiraz edemeyecek duruma getirme* harekatıdır. üyle, çünkü ortada 12 Eylül ve 28 şubat gibi yapılan darbeler var ve bunlar soruşturulmazken, olmayan darbe için bu yapılanlar akıl alacak şey midir?

Bakın açık açık ifade edeyim, işin içinde Beyaz Saray ve Pentagon olmasa, Tayyip Bey ve avanesi TSK’ya bu biçimde değil meydan okumak, zerre söz bile edemezlerdi.

Göreceksiniz, AKP, değişecek şartlar içinde daha önce de yazdığımız gibi olayı toplu olarak emekliye ayırmaya kadar götürecektir.

Büyük risk olur demeyin, Tayyip Erdoğan’ın zaten bundan sonraki yaşamı bugüne kadar yaptıklarından ötürü hep yargısal risklerle dolu olacak, o bunu görüyor ve ona göre davranıyor. Sadece o değil, Washington da Tayyip’in durumunu gördüğü için fırsat bu fırsat deyip onu istediği biçimde yönlendiriyor.

Diyeceksiniz ki Genelkurmay bu safhada ne yapar ya da yapmalı?

Onu ben bilemem ama söyleyeceğim mutlak biçimde artık TSK’nın hedef alındığıdır. TSK’yı bir şeylere zorluyorlar ve belli ki o süreçte son darbeyi indirecekler!..



*SABAHATTİN üNKİBAR / YENİüAğ GZT. / 23.2.2010*

----------


## bozok

*2 muvazzaf 5 emekli subay cezaevinde* 



*Mahkemeye sevkedilen 2'si muvazzaf 7 asker tutuklandı* 

*24.02.2010 üarşamba /* *Savaş AKIN - üağdaş ULUS / VATAN* 

Balyoz Operasyonu’nda önceki gün gözaltına alınan 49 askerden 13’ü dün adliyeye sevk edildi. Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Plan Proje Daire Başkanı Tümamiral Cem Gürdeniz ve Tuğamiral Aziz üakmak ile 5 emekli subay tutuklandı. 6 asker ise serbest bırakıldı... 


*Balyoz'da tutuklama*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*

“Balyoz Darbe Planı“ soruşturması kapsamında önceki gün İstanbul, Ankara, İzmir ve Bursa başta olmak üzere 8 ayrı ilde düzenlenen operasyonla gözaltına alınan 25’i muvazzaf, 24’ü emekli toplam 49 asker geceyi nezarette geçirdi. Deniz Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, Hava Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına, 1’inci Ordu eski Komutanları emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun ve emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın da aralarında bulunduğu 24 emekli asker İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’nde; Tümamiral Ramazan Gündeniz’in de aralarında olduğu 25 muvazzaf asker ise geceyi Merkez Komutanlığı’nda geçirdi.

*Amirlerin odasında kaldılar*

İbrahim Fırtına’nın da bulunduğu 18 kişi, Organize şube Müdürlüğü’ne, 9 kişi de Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü’ne götürüldü. Organize ve Terörle Mücadele’de bulunan generaller geceyi amirlerin odalarında geçirirken, diğerleri de nezarethanede sabahladı. İlk gece askerlere akşam yemeği olarak yaprak sarması, börek, yoğurt, elma verildi. Askerlere sabah kahvaltı olarak peynir ekmekten oluşan sandviç verildi. Ancak üetin Doğan, üzden ürnek, İbrahim Fırtına, Ergin Saygun’un sabah kahvaltısını beğenmeyince kahvaltı tabağı ikram edildi. Adalet Bakanlığı’nın 2006’ yılında yayımladığı genelgeye göre Emniyet’te sorgulanamayan İbrahim Fırtına ve üzden ürnek’in bugün adliyeye sevk edilmelerinin beklendiği belirtildi.

*Balyoz'da tutuklama talebi*




*video için tıklayın*

*İlk gün tutuklamaları* 

İşlemleri tamamlanan 13 asker ise dün sabah saatlerinde Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne götürüldü. Saat 20.00’ye kadar devam eden savcılık sorguları sonrası emekli Korgeneral Ayhan Taş, emekli Koramiral Lütfi Sancar, emekli Tuğamiral Engin Baykal, emekli Kurmay Albay Ahmet Metin Dikici, emekli Astsubay Adil Erden ve Albay Cengiz Köylü serbest bırakıldı. Muvazzaf subaylar Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Plan Proje Daire Başkanı Tümamiral Ramazan Cem Gürdeniz, Tuğamiral Aziz üakmak, emekli Tuğgeneral Mehmet Kaya Varol, emekli Tümamiral Ali Deniz Kutluk, emekli Tümamiral üzer Karabulut, emekli Kurmay Albay ümit üzcan ve emekli Kurmay Albay Ali İhsan üuhadaroğlu ise tutuklanmaları talebiyle İstanbul Nöbetçi 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne sevk edildi. Mahkeme ikisi muvazzaf, 5’i emekli 7 subayın tutuklanmasına karar verdi.

*‘Suga’nın kurmay başkanı mısınız’*

Savcılık ve mahkemede Tümamiral Gürdeniz’e “Suga Harekat Planı’na kurmay başkanı olarak imza atmışsınız. Bu harekat planı ile bağlantılı olarak bir çok belgede imzanız var. İmzaları siz mi attınız? Neden size kurmay başkan deniyor? Hükümeti devircek miydiniz?” diye sorulduğu öğrenildi. Gürdeniz’in ise bu belgeleri ilk kez gördüğünü ve söz konusu belgelerle bağlantısının olmadığını söylediği belirtildi.

*Ne soruldu?*

Askerlerin Emniyet’te ise sorulara genelde yanıt vermediği ve susma haklarını kullandıkları öğrenildi. Emniyet’te şu soruların yöneltildiği belirtildi.

- Balyoz Planını ne amaçla hazırladınız?

- Bu planı hazırlarken kimden talimat aldınız?

- Planı kimlerle hazırladınız?

- Balyoz planını uygulamaya geçirdiniz mi?

- Uygulamaya ne zaman geçirdiniz veya hangi tarihte uygulayacaktınız?

...

----------


## bozok

*Genelkurmay Karargahı’nda ‘BALYOZ’ gerilimi* 

*24.2.2010 / VATAN GZT.*



_Balyoz soruşturmasında komutanların gözaltına alınmasının ardından bir Başbakan Yardımcısı’nın Karargah’a davet edildiği ve komutanların tutuklama halinde ’toplu istifa etme’ konusunun gündeme getirildiği iddia edildi._ 

Haberin internette yayılması üzerine açıklama yapmak zorunda kalan Cemil üiçek Genelkurmay’a gittiğini doğruladı.

Ankara’daki atmosfer Genelkurmay’ın akşam saat 19.10’da internette yaptığı açıklamayla iyice ısındı. 



Açıklamada, “Ortaya çıkan ciddi durumu değerlendirmek üzere, Genelkurmay Karargahında Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinde görevli bütün Orgeneral ve Oramirallerin katılımı ile bir toplantı icra edilmiştir” denildi.

Emekli ve muvazzaf üst düzey komutanların Balyoz operasyonu kapsamında gözaltına alınması, Genelkurmay’ı harekete geçirdi. İlk olarak Başbakan Vekili üemil üiçek’in önceki akşam Genelkurmay Karargahı’nda komutanlarla görüştüğü ve son gözaltılarla ilgili uyarıldığı iddiası dün başkent gündemine bomba gibi düştü. Tüm internet sitelerinde yayınlanan haberde şu ifadelerle verildi: “Balyoz Operasyonu’nda gözaltına alınanlar arasında üst düzey eski komuta kademesinin olması ve muvazzaf paşaların bulunması sonrası Genelkurmay Karargahı ile Hükümetin etkili bir ismi arasında kritik temaslar gerçekleşti. Dün akşam saatlerinde Genelkurmay Karargahı’na Hükümetin en ağır toplarından bir Başbakan Yardımcısı davet edildi. Davette geçen hafta medyada çeşitli yazarlar tarafından dile getirilen ” toplu olarak istifa etme “ konusu bir koz olarak gündeme geldi. Toplantı sonrası Başbakan Yardımcısı verilen mesajları aldı ve tıpkı Dursun üiçek olayında olduğu gibi İstanbul Başsavcılığı ile en üst düzeyde temas kurdu. Temasta Başbakan Yardımcısı, yapılan istekleri tıpkı Dursun üiçek’in tutuklanmaması olayında olduğu gibi hükümetin kanaati şeklinde sunarak ” devlet krizi, kurumlar arası kriz “ vurgusunu kullanarak yoğun biçimde iletti. Görüşmenin içeriğinde operasyon çerçevesinde alınan üst düzey kişilerin tutuklanmaya sevkedilmemesi yönünde yoğun baskı yapıldı. Ayrıca savcıların özel yetkilerinin tıpkı Erzurum Başsavcılığı örneğinde olduğu gibi kaldırılması da gündeme geldi.” 

*Parti üst yönetimi toplandı*

İddialarla ilgili akşam saatlerine kadar sessizliğini koruyan üiçek, Meclis’te, Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç, Grup Başkanvekili Bekir Bozdağ ve Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Hüseyin üelik’in aralarında bulunduğu parti üst yönetimiyle bir araya geldi. üiçek’in bu arada yurtdışında bulunan Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ile de telefonla görüştüğü öne sürüldü. üiçek’in Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ile görüşmek üzere üankaya Köşkü’ne çıkması da gündeme geldi ancak “yanlış anlaşılmaları önlemek için” randevu son anda iptal edildi. Günboyu TBMM içinde gazetecilerle adeta köşke kapmaca oynayan üiçek, muhabirlerin ısrarlı sorularını “Sadece Anadolu Ajansı’na konuşacağım” diyerek yanıtsız bıraktı. üiçek, Ajans’a yaptığı açıklamada Genelkurmay’a gittiğini doğrularken, görüşmenin içeriğine ilişkin iddiaları ise yalanladı. 

*Genelkurmay’da balyoz zirvesi*

Ancak akşam saatlerinde Genelkurmay’dan gelen açıklama Ankara’da bomba etkisi arttı. 

ünceki gün Başbakanvekili Cemil üiçek ile görüşen Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ’un, dün de Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nde görevli “or” rütbesindeki bütün subaylar ile Genelkurmay karargahında toplantı yaptığı açıklandı. Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın kuvvet komutanları ve tüm orgeneraller ile oramiraller ile yaptığı toplantı, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın internet sitesi aracılığıyla açıklandı. Açıklamada alınan kararlar konusunda bilgi verilmedi. Genelkurmay’ın internet sitesine dün akşam 19.10’da giren açıklama şöyle:

“İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca yürütülmekte olan bir soruşturma kapsamında ortaya çıkan ciddi durumu değerlendirmek üzere, bugün Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Karargahında Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinde görevli bütün Orgeneral ve Oramirallerin katılımı ile bir toplantı icra edilmiştir. Kamuoyuna saygı ile duyurulur.” 

*Başbakan Vekili Karargah’a çağırıldı, Orgeneraller zirvesi toplandı*

Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ Türkiye’deki tüm orgeneral ve oramiralleri karargahta topladı. 

Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Işık Koşaner 

Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral Eşref Uğur Yiğit

Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Hasan Aksay 

Jandarma Genel Komutanı Orgeneral Atila Işık 

Ordu Komutanı: Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız 

Ordu Komutanı: Orgeneral Necdet üzel 

Ordu Komutanı: Orgeneral Saldıray Berk 

Ege Ordusu Komutanı: Orgeneral Hayri Kıvrıkoğlu 

Kara Kuv. Kom. Kurmay Başkanı: Org. Bekir Kalyoncu 

Harp Akademileri Komutanı: Orgeneral Hüseyin Nusret Taşdeler

Donanma Komutanı: Oramiral Emin Murat Bilgel 

KKKK Eğitim ve Doktrin Komutanı: Org. Erdal Ceylanoğlu 

Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı: Orgeneral Aslan Güner

G.kurmay İkinci Başkan Yard.: Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı


...

----------


## bozok

*ürnek ve Fırtına’yı kim sorgulayacak* 

*24.2.2010 / VATAN GZT.*

*üzden ürnek ve İbrahim Fırtına polise ifade vermedi*

HAVA Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına’nın avukatı Atilla Hekimoğlu, dün müvekkilini ziyaret ettikten sonra şu açıklamayı yaptı: “İbrahim Fırtına Paşa, burada fuzuli yere tutuluyor. Burayı sadece otel olarak kullanıyor. 24 saattir gözaltında bulunmasına rağmen hukuki hiçbir işlem yapılmadı. Burada bulunmasının hiçbir hukuki dayanağı yok. Polisin ifade alması söz konusu değil. 2006 yılındaki genelgede göre hakkındaki soruşturmayı sadece Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı yapabilir. Kısa süre içinde savcılığa sevk edileceklerdir.” 

*Başsavcı anjiyo oldu*

Adalet Bakanlığı’nın 2006 tarihli genelgesine göre kuvvet komutanlarını ancak başsavcılar veya atayacağı başsavcıvekilleri sorgulayabiliyor. Ancak İstanbul Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin, anjiyo geçirdiği için raporlu... Engin’in iki vekilinden Olcay Seçkin de rahatsızlığından dolayı 5 gün raporlu. Diğer Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı da dün öğle saatlerinde rahatsız olduğu gerekçesiyle adliyeden ayrıldı. Bu durumda üzden ürnek ve İbrahim Fırtına’yı kimin sorgulayacağı sorusu gündeme geldi. 

*üolakkadı: Görevdeyim*

Başsavcıvekili üolakkadı akşam saatlerinde yaptığı açıklamayla soru işaretlerini giderdi: “Ben görevimin başındayım. Yarın (bugün) adliyede olacağım. Dolayısıyla eski kuvvet komutanlarının sorgusu sırasında genelge gereği başsavcının ya da başsavcının görevlendirdiği bir başsavcı vekilinin bulunması yeterli” ifadesini kullandı.

*Kuvvet komutanlarını sadece başsavcı ve vekilleri sorgulayabilir*

DüNEMİN Adalet Bakanı Cemil üiçek imzasıyla 1 Ocak 2006’da yayınlanan genelgenin 15’inci maddesi şöyle: “Kamuoyunda yanlış yorumlamalara ve yakınmalara sebebiyet verilmesinin önüne geçilmesi bakımından, Cumhurbaşkanı, Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi Başkanı, Başbakan, Yüksek Yargı Organı Başkanları ve Başsavcıları, Genelkurmay Başkanı, Bakanlar, Milletvekilleri, Kuvvet Komutanları gibi devletin üst düzey görevlerinde hizmette bulunmuş veya halen hizmette bulunan kişiler hakkındaki soruşturmaların kolluğa bırakılmaksızın bizzat Cumhuriyet Başsavcıları veya görevlendirecekleri Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekilleri tarafından yürütülmesi...”

----------


## bozok

*Yeni hukuk kuralı: Mehmet Baransu’nun tanıklığı, 3 kuvvet komutanınkine eşittir!* 


_Aklımızın geriye kalabilen bölümüyle dün olup bitenleri anlamaya çalışalım. Sabah saat 10.00 sularında, eski kuvvet komutanlarını da aralarında bulunduğu üst düzey emekli subayların evinde polis araması yapıldığı haberi geliyor._


Diğer yayın kuruluşlarının uzun süre teyit ettiremediği bu haber hangi kanala düşüyor? *TRT-2’ye…*

Gazeteciler, gözaltına alındığı öne sürülen eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına’nın evini arıyorlar. *Telefona Bayan Fırtına çıkıyor ve evde herhangi bir arama yapılmadığını, eşinin de gözaltına alınmadığını söylüyor…*


Aynı şekilde, TRT-2’nin evinde arama yapıldığını ve gözaltına alındığını duyurduğu eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli *Orgeneral üetin Doğan’a da ulaşılıyor ve Doğan da Fırtına’nın eşi gibi evinin arandığı ve gözaltına alındığı haberini doğrulamıyor.* Ancak TRT kanalları ve gelişmeleri TRT’ye dayandırarak aktaran diğer televizyon kanalları *“arama ve gözaltı”* haberlerini sürdürüyorlar.


Saatler sonra üetin Doğan’dan haber geliyor ve *“Nihayet geldiler, evim şu anda aranıyor”* diyor. Bu cümleden sonra kendisinden haber alınamıyor, daha sonra da gözaltına alınıp İstanbul emniyet Müdürlüğü’ne getirilmesini izliyoruz…


Habere herkesten erken ulaşmak gazetecilik başarısıdır da, henüz *“oluşmamış”* bir haberi saatler önce vermeye başlamak nedir, onu bilmiyoruz. Müneccimlik mi, yoksa bir planın parçası olmak mı?


*TRT bunu daha önce de yapmıştı.*

Yargıtay Onursal Başkanı Sabih Kanadoğlu’nun evinin aranmakta olduğu duyurulmuş, Kanadoğlu TRT’nin haberi üzerine evinin önüne koşan gazetecilerin karşısına çıkıp, *“Evimin arandığını ben de sizin gibi televizyondan duydum”* demişti. Ve nihayet saatler sonra polis ekipleri Kanadoğlu’nun evini aramaya gelmişlerdi.


Daha bir-iki ay önce *“şüpheli”* sıfatıyla ifadeleri alınmış olan ve *“tutuksuz yargılanmak üzere”* serbest bırakılan İbrahim Fırtına ve üzden ürnek’in bu kez *“polis operasyonuyla”* gözaltına alınmalarının ne anlama geldiği de epey bir süre anlaşılamadı. Kafa yorulunca, ilk ifade almanın üzden ürnek’in meşhur *“darbe günlükleriyle”* ilgili olduğu, dünkü gözaltına almanın ise Taraf gazetesinin duyurduğu *“Balyoz Darbe Planı”* kapsamında bulunduğu sonucuna varıldı.


*Yani olay şu: Biliyorsunuz, Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar, Taraf gazetesinden “Balyoz” haberiyle ilgili ellerindeki dökümanları istemişler, Taraf gazetesi muhabiri Mehmet Baransu da istenenleri “bavulla” Beşiktaş Adliyesi’ne götürüp savcılara teslim etmişti.*


Anlaşılan savcılar, bu bavul içindeki belgeleri incelemiş, iddiaların doğruluğuna önem atfemiş ve bu yönde operasyon talimatı vermiş bulunuyorlar. Muhabirin bavulla getirdiği *“belgeyi”* muteber bulan savcıların, her nedense Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı’nın *“kendisine suikast düzenlemekle suçlanan”* yarbayın cenaze törenine katılmasını *“kayda değer bir davranış”* olarak görmedikleri anlaşılıyor.


Bu şartlar altında, şu anda Türkiye’nin en güçlü adamı kimdir diye soracak olursanız, *“Mehmet Baransu’dur”* derim. Baksanıza, bavulunu eline alıp sokağa çıkmasıyla kuvvet komutanları tutuklanıyor!


Dünkü gözaltılarda dikkat çeken bir başka unsur, operasyon merkezinin 1. Ordu Komutanlığı olarak belirlenmesidir. *“Balyoz planının”* 1. Ordu kaynaklı olduğu düşünülüyor. Peki, eğer varsa böyle bir plan, Genelkurmay bu işin neresinde, onu şimdilik bilmiyoruz. Bir sabah uyandığımızda Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın da gözaltına alındığını duyduğumuzda öğrenmiş oluruz.


*Bütün bu uygulamaların Ceza Muhakemeleri Usulü Kanunu’ndaki karşılığı ise tam bir muamma. Tanık, sanık, gizli tanık, şüpheli sıfatlarının hepsi birbirine karışmış vaziyette. Tanıklıktan her an sanıklığa, ümit Sayın vakasında olduğu gibi “tutuklu sanıklıktan” her an “serbest gizli tanıklığa” geçebiliyorsunuz. Arzu ettiğiniz konumu seçmek serbest! Diyelim sanık olmaktan sıkıldınız, geçin tanıklık mevkine!*


ürneğin, dün gözaltına alınan emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın daha önce *“tanık”* olarak ifadesine başvurulmuştu. Aradan iki ay geçmeden *“şüpheli”* hüviyetine bütündü. Tutuklanırsa *-ki büyük ihtimalle tutuklanacak-* bu kez de *“tutuklu sanık”* kimliğiyle karşımıza çıkacak.


O bakımdan, Allah gecinden versin ama başta *“demokrat paşa” Hilmi üzkök* olmak üzere her *“itibarlı tanık”* bir gün sanık olabilir. Ne demişler, *“altta kaldım diye yerinme, üste çıktım diye sevinme…”*


Esasen, Erzincan-Erzurum hattında ortaya çıkan ve Erzincan Başsavcısı’nın tutuklanmasıyla sonuçlanan gerilimin tırmanacağı belliydi. Bunu Bülent Arınç’ın açıklamalarından çok net anlamıştık.


*Peki neden? üzden ürnek’e ait olduğu öne sürülen “Darbe günlüklerine” tam 3 yıl hiçbir işlem yapılmazken, bugün bu noktaya neden ve nasıl gelinebiliyor?*


*Olayın siyasi arka planını da yarın konuşalım.*





yazan : *Fatma Sibel YüKSEK /* KENT GAZETESİ / 23.2.2010

----------


## bozok

*‘İçimde volkanlar patlıyor’* 

*24.02.2010 üarşamba 09:20 / VATAN GZT.*



_Eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına avukatı aracılığyala konuştu_ 

Eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına’yı Terörle Mücadele şubesi’nde dün ziyaret eden avukatı İsmet Atilla Hekimoğlu, emniyette kaldığı geceyi 1-2 saatlik uyku ile geçirdiğini söyleyen müvekkilinin, _“İçimde volkanlar patlıyor. Bunu neden yapıyorlar? Büyük bir iftira ve haksızlıkla karşı karşıyayım. Esareti yaşıyorum”_ dediğini belirtti

Fırtına’nın, avukatı ile yaptığı görüşmede, kendisinin suçlamanın yöneltildiği tarihte Harp Akademileri Komutanı olarak görev yaptığını söyleyerek, “_Ben o dönem bir eğitim kurumunun başındayım. 1. Ordu ile falan ilişkim yok. Dedikleri seminerde de yokum. Nezaket olarak davet edilmiştim ancak işlerden dolayı gitmedim. Yerime yardımcı subaylarımdan birini göndermiştim. Yazılanlar ve söylenenler iftira”_ dediği ifade edildi.

Müvekkilinin bir şey yapmadan emniyette tutulduğunu, bunun hukuksuz bir uygulama olduğunu söyleyen avukat Hekimoğlu, _“Müvekkilimin ifadesini alamayacaklarını bildikleri halde buraya getirdiler. 2 ay önce ifadeye çağrıldığında adliyeye gelerek savcılara ifade vermiş. Eski kuvvet komutanı tamamen keyfi ve hukuksuz bir uygulamayla karşı kaşıyadır. İtibarsızlaştırmaya çalışıyorlar”_ dedi.

*‘Otel gibi kullanılacak’*

Hekimoğlu, Adalet Bakanlığı’nın 2006 yılında devlet memurlarının yargılanması ile ilgili bir genelge çıkarttığını belirterek,* “İfadesini başsavcılar alabilir. Emniyet Müdürlüğü’nde fuzuli yere tutulmaktadır. Burası otel gibi kullanılacak, burada ifade vermeyecek”* diye konuştu. 

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı ile görüşen Hekimoğlu, üolakkadı’nın_ “bugün (dün) mahkemeye çok sayıda subayın getirildiğini, ifade alma işlemlerinin sabaha kadar sürebileceğini, bu nedenle komutanların, bekletilmemeleri amacıyla bir gece daha emniyette tutulacaklarını”_ söylediğini belirtti. 

...

----------


## bozok

*ANLAşILDI...
Bunlar darbe yapamaz, ABD yaptırır!*

* 

*Son fotoğraflara ve yapılan komikliklere baktıkça TSK’nın darbe falan yapamayacağına artık kesin olarak kanaat getirdim. Ha böyle bir şeyi haşa istiyor falan değilim,* söylemek istediğim, TSK’nın bunu becerebilecek bir kabiliyetinin olmadığının tescillenmesidir...* Diyeceksiniz ki bu nasıl söz, bu TSK son 50 yılda ikisi direkt, ikisi dolaylı 4 ayrı darbe yaptı yani uzmanlığı tescilli... Geçiniz efendim geçiniz... *Kimse kimseyi kandırmasın;* 27 Mayıs’ın ardında İngiliz ve ABD istihbaratı vardı. Keza 12 Mart, 12 Eylül ve 28 şubat’ın ardında da CIA ve Pentagon vardı. Eğer öyle olmasaydı, yani TSK hassasiyetlerinden hareketle kendi iradesiyle darbeler yapmış olsaydı, bunu bu dönem yine yüz kere yapardı zira bugünün darbe şartları geçmişlere kıyasla yüz kere daha fazla!.. *Bu dönem ABD yok, darbe de yok!
*


SABAHATTİN üNKİBAR / YENİüAğ GZT. / 24.2.2010

----------


## bozok

İsmailağa ile Gülen cemaatleri köprüleri attı…. 

**

*24 şubat 2010 / avazturk*

*Erzincan’da yapılan ve 3’ncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk’e kadar uzanan operasyonun ardından İsmailağa ile Fethullah Gülen cemaati arasında köprüler atıldı.*

Erzincan Savcısı İlhan Cihaner’in, Fettulah Gülen cemaati ile başlayan ve İsmailağa’ya da sıçrayan soruşturması TSK ve Yargı krizine de yol açmıştı.3’ncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk Paşa’ya kadar uzanan kriz Ergenekon savcılarının *“yetkisizlik “*kararıyla uykuya alınmış gibi gözükse de çok daha derin bir çarpışmanın su üstüne çıkmasına yol açtı.

Bugüne kadar TSK ile herhangi bir sürtüşmesi olmayan ve asker ile ilişkilerde son derece hassas olan İsmailağa cemaati geniş çaplı bir durum değerlendirmesi yaptı.Kendileri üzerinden çıkan son krizi *“Fethullah Gülen “* operasyonu olarak değerlendiren İsmailağa cemaati, Gülen cemaatine karşı bundan sonra nasıl bir strateji izleneceğine karşı net kararlar aldı.

İsmailağa Cemaati lideri Mahmut Ustaosmanoğlu cemaate, *“TSK ile ilgili sözlerinize bundan sonra daha dikkat edin. Dolduruşa gelip sakın TSK aleyhinde konuşmalar da bulunmayın.TSK bizim için geçmişte de ‘dinsiz ordu değil peygamber ocağıdır’ bundan sonra da hep öyle olacaktır.Bunu her fırsatta her yerde vurgulayın.Fethullah Gülen cemaatinden gelen sızma, tahrik ve provokasyonlara karşı çok dikkatli olun .TSK ile cemaatimizi karşı karşıya getirecek her türlü oyundan uzak durun”* talimatlarını verdi.

Edindiğim bilgilere göre, cemaat içinde yapılan toplantılarda çok hassas bir konunun daha üzerinde duruldu. Cemaate gelen duyumlara göre, Erzincan soruşturmasının ardından İsmailağa cemaatine karşı yapılacak eylemler ve hatta *“Ergenekoncu kimliğinde düzenlenmesi muhtemel suikast girişimleri”* Daha önce cemaatin ileri gelenlerine düzenlenen suikastlarda dikkate alınarak cemaat büyüklerinin koruma önlemleri arttırıldı.

Bu kısa haberin ardından bazı soruları da gündeme getirmek lazım. Ama öncelikle buraya bir not düşmem gerekir. Bugüne kadar hiçbir cemaate biat etmedim ve bundan sonrada etmeyi hiç düşünmem.

Türkiye’de yaşayan biri olarak şunu çok net bilirim, İstanbul’un en hassas yerinde konuşlanan veya konuşlandırılan İsmailağa cemaatinin bugüne kadar devlet ve TSK aleyhine hiçbir teşebbüsü olmamıştır.TSK’nın ihtiyacı olduğu bazı konularda nasıl hizmete koştuklarının bazılarına ben gazeteci olarak yakın şahidim. Bazı cemaatlerde olduğu gibi hiçbir zaman ticari bir örgütlenme içinde olmamıştır. Tek faaliyetleri Allah Kelamını ve İslam’ı yaymaktır. Belki de tek suçları küçük yaşta çocuklara Kur’an öğretmektir!

Gelelim sorulara:

--İsmailağa Cemaati, 3’ncü ordu komutanı Saldıray Berk aleyhine nasıl ve neden ilişkilendirildi?

--İsmailağa cemaatinin en önemli isimlerinden olan Cüppeli Ahmet Hoca’nın kamuoyunda büyük sempati toplayan açıklamalarının ardından Gülen cemaatinde nasıl bir rahatsızlık ortaya çıktı?

--Cüppeli Hoca üstünden yapılan spekülasyonlarla İsmailağa cemaati içinde liderlik kavgası görüntüsü neden kızıştırılıyor?

--İsmailağa cemaatine neden silahlı örgüt imajı yüklenmeye çalışılıyor?

--İsmailağa cemaatinde bazı isimlerin Saadet Partisi ve MHP ile diyaloga geçmesi kimleri niye kızdırdı?

----------


## bozok

*Damat Feritler ve Efendileri, TSK Darbe Yapmayacak!*


DİKKAT:

Bu yazıda yazılanların tamamı hayal mahsulüdür !..

Son günlerde yaşadığımız olaylar, artık hepimizi *“yeter artık ne olacaksa olsun”* noktasına getirtmiş olabilir. Kimimiz belki de bir darbeyi, kimimiz de belki de bir erken seçimi bekliyordur. Ama ortak bir noktamız var; hepimiz ne olacağını kestiremiyoruz, çok tedirginiz, çok gerginiz ve toz dumandan önümüzü göremiyoruz.

Biz millet olarak esasında çok büyük bir sağduyuya sahibiz. üok ileriye gitmeyin yalnızca 50-60 senedir yaşadıklarımıza bakın. Bizim yerimizde bir başka toplum olsaydı, çoktan yok olurdu.

şimdi son günlerde memleketimiz içinde yaşanan operasyonların ardından, kırık dökük morallerimizi biraz hayal kurarak onarmaya çalışalım.

Yazımızın başında da uyarmıştık ya!

Anglo-Saksonların bu topraklar üzerindeki en az yüzyıllık hayalleri malumunuz. Osmanlı’dan başlamışlar ara sıra sabretmişler ama davalarından asla vazgeçmemişler. Ecdadımız gibi, BOP dediğimiz bu meretin her türlü darbesini hayatımızın her anında yer olduk.

Anlı şanlı paşalar içeriye tıkılıyor. 10 bin yıllık Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerin hep façasının çizildiğini zannediyoruz. Polyannacılığın sonu yok ya! Ya işler bizim okuduğumuz veya bize okutulmaya çalışılan gibi değilse. Alalım Dursun üiçek olayından. İrtica ile mücadele planında bu zatın imzası gerçekse, ne var bunda? Bu memlekette irtica ve bölücülük temel tehdit değil mi? Bir şeyler değişti de biz mi bilmiyoruz? TSK’nın temel görevleri arasında bu memleketi iç ve dış tehditlerden korumak yok mu? Dursun üiçek, kalkıp da Yunanistan’dan veya Rusya’dan gelecek tehditler konusunda bir eylem planı hazırlasaydı; *“Nasıl hazırlarsın böyle bir şey “* mi diyecektik.

Irak’ta dayak üstüne dayak yiyen ABD ordusu bölgeden çekilmek için niye bu kadar acele ediyor? ABD bölgenin jandarmalığını TSK’ya bırakacaksa, Türkiye’de milli unsurları yüksek olan subayların yapısını bozmaz mı?

Dağlarda bugüne kadar bölücü örgütle mücadele eden subaylarımızın rütbesi ne? Teğmen, üsteğmen en fazla yüzbaşı. Bu mücadele 1980’li yıllarda başlamadı mı? O zamanlar bu rütbelerde olan subaylar, şimdi nerede? Hepsi Genelkurmay’ın üst komuta yapısını oluşturmak üzere blok halinde ABD’nin önüne gelmiyor mu?

*“Genç subaylar”* o zamandan bu zamana dağda yalnızca bölücü örgüte karşı mı savaştı? Dağlarda PKK’ya verdikleri lojistik destekleri, mağaralardan çıkan ABD, İsrail, İngiliz, Fransız askerlerini bu genç subaylar görmedi mi? Adını koymadık veya koyamadık, biz yıllardır bunlara karşı fiili bir savaş içinde değil miyiz? Bu subayların çoğunun siciline *“ ABD karşıtı “*notu düşülmemiş midir?

Hayallerin sonu yok değil mi? Devam edelim… Genç subaylar 2014 yılından itibaren Genelkurmayı oluşturacaksa, Anglo-Saksonlar hain emellerini bu yapıya rağmen nasıl gerçekleştirecek? Büyük temizlik yapmaları şart değil mi?

Ergenekon dalgaları ile içeri alınan komutanlara bir bakın. Hangisinin bizimle inanç ve yaşayış yönünden ortak bir yanı var? Engin Alan da dahil bunlar ABD’nin rahle-i tedrisatından geçmediler mi? *“Gladio”* dediğimiz yapılanma nerede? Silivri de…

Neden Dursun üiçek ile Saldıray Berk Paşa içeriye tıkılamıyor? Niçin TSK ABD’nin kendi evlatlarının içeriye atılmasıyla darbe tahriklerine kapılmıyor?

Sorularımızla karışan kafalarınızı ve hayallerinizi biraz daha somut hayallerle netleştirmeye çalışalım.

Diyelim ki imzası ıslak olmayan Dursun üiçek’in içeriye atılmasına TSK direnmiş olsun ve efendilerin ilk darbe yoklaması boşa çıkarılmış olsun. Arkasından Saldıray Paşanın başına gelenler…

Anlı şanlı Ergenekoncular ne yaptılar. NATO’da bir gün bile görev yapmamış Saldıray Paşayı ifadeye bile çağıramadılar. TSK’nın alttan süren sert direnişi bir olumlu sonuç daha vermiş olmasın?

Gelelim filmin öteki perdesine. Ekonomik durumumuz malum. İktidar gemiyi kayaya oturttu. Darbelerin temel sebebi ekonominin kötü gidişatından kaynaklanmaz mı? Bir taşla üç b eş kuş vurulacak ya!..

Kaynat TSK’yı kaynatabildiğin kadar. Toplumu da buna hazırla.

Oh ne ala!..

Hayal bu ya…

Güya iktidara tehditler savuran Genelkurmay paşalarının Başbakan’la yaptığı ve gerçek içeriğini hiçbir zaman bilmediğimiz özel görüşmelerinde, *“biz alttakilere söz geçiremiyoruz. Darbe ortamını oluşturup size içinde bulunduğunuz sıkışık ortamdan kurtarmak için can simidi atamıyoruz! “* demedikleri ne malum?

İktidarın tüm çırpınışlarına rağmen Genelkurmay’da yapılan orgeneraller ve oramiraller zirvesi. İktidarın bazı büyük paşalara istifa edin telkinlerine! karşın büyük paşalara *“biz bağrımıza taş basarız 2014’e kadar bu büyük milletin ve devletin geleceği için sabrederiz. Sakın ha! ABD ve iktidarın oyunlarına alet olup TSK’nın hiyerarşisini bozmayın. Karşınızda ilk önce bizi bulursunuz.İstifayı mistafayı unutun”* demiş olamazlar mı? Ondan sonra da her zaman bildiğimiz Kızılderili taktikleriyle basını *“ komutanlar he an istifayı hazır “*haberlerini sızdırıyor olamazlar mı?

şu an da darbe ve istifalar ABD ve iktidarın işine nasıl mı yarar? BOP hayalleri kuranlar 2014 yılından itibaren göreve gelecek milli duruşlu genç subayları başka hangi yolla tasfiye edebilir? Yeniden kayıtsız şartsız ABD’ye bağlı bir komuta sistemi sizce nasıl kurulabilir?

Askeri hayallerden sıkıldınız gibi. Hadi biraz da siyasi hayaller kuralım. Anayasa Mahkemesi, iktidar partisini kapatırsa ve üyelerini _(en belli başlılarını)_ yüzde 10 oranında siyasetten yasaklarsa ve bunları Yüce Divan sıfatıyla yargılama kararı alırsa, bu milletin gözünde ne hale düşerler? Ya, TSK da bu ihtimalleri düşünen ve ona göre plan program yapan ve tedbirlerini alan güçlü bir yapı varsa?

Ya, Silivre’ye gerçek bir Ergenekon operasyonu düzenlenirse? Başta Tayyip Erdoğan ve Bülent Arınç olmak üzere devamlı *“TSK içinde bir cunta bize suikast planları yapıyor “* diye bağıranlar, kontrol altında tutulmak için devamlı evlerinin etraflarında askerlerin dolaştığını düşünüyorlarsa?
ABD’nin Kore savaşı sırasında hepinizin iyi bildiği ve bir birlik üzerinde uyguladığı şu deneyi iyi hatırlayın.

O birlikte komuta kademesini birer birer alıyorlar ve sonunda kalan iki erden bıyığı en gür olana diğer er*” komutanım”* diyerek bağlanıyor. Türk Ordusu’nda ne yaparsan yap kalan iki kişiden biri mutlaka komutandır ve disiplini hiç bozulmaz ölene kadar da kahramanca savaşırlar.

Artık ABD tarafından kurgulanan darbelerin döneminin de geçtiğine göre, bu adamlara yapacak ne kaldı sizce?

Unutmayın!

TSK demek yalnızca Türkiye Cumhuriyeti sınırları içinde kalan askerler demek değil. Bunun Azerbaycan’ı, Türkmenistan’ı, Tacikistan’ı, Kırgızistan’ı hatta İran ve Afganistan gibi boyutları da var. Ve yine unutmayın bu ordu 10 bin yıllık geleneği ve güçlü bir yapısı olan bir ordu. Yemezler beyler!

Ne güzel değil mi hayal kurmak… Ama siz siz olun birde hayallerinizi bu yönde kurmayı deneyin. Belki de geleceğe hem daha umutlu bakar, bir de şer güçlerinin oyunlarını alt üst ederiz. Bu mübarek topraklar üzerinde hayaller kuranlar, bizim hayallerimizde böyle çıkarsa avucunuzu yine yalarsınız.

Ne dersiniz hanımlar beyler!




Ahmet TAKAN / [email protected] / 24.2.2010

----------


## bozok

*Amirallere suikast davasında Adli Tıp skandalı* 

*25.02.2010 Perşembe 11:00 / VATAN GZT.*


*7 Mayıs'ta görülmeye başlanacak olan amirallere suikast iddianamesinin ek klasörlerinde yeni bir adli tıp skandalı yer aldı.*

İddianamede, teğmenlerin evinde bulunan uyuşturucunun üzerinde 2 kıl bulunduğu öne sürüldü. Savcılık, bu kıllar ile teğmenlerden alınan örneklerin karşılaştırılmasını istedi ancak, dosyadaki en önemli delil niteliğindeki kıllar Adli Tıp'ta kayboldu.


Gölcük'te teğmenlere ait evde yapılan aramada bir miktar TNT kalıbının yanı sıra bir miktar da uyuşturucu ele geçirildi. Polis ekipleri, uyuşturucunun sarılı olduğu bantın üzerinde 2 adet kıl buldu. Tutuklanan teğmenlerden tümü uyuşturucunun kendilerine ait olmadığını savundu. 

NTV'den Erdoğan Durna'nın haberine göre soruşturmayı yürüten savcı Süleyman Pehlivan, teğmenler Tarık Ayabakan, Alperen Erdoğan, Burak Düzalan, Yakut Aksoy ve ülkü üztürk'ten alınan örneklerin bu kıllar ile karşılaştırılmasını istedi. Alınan örnekler ve bulunan 2 kıl, mühürlü torba ile Adli Tıp Kurumu'na gönderildi. 

Adli Tıp Kurumu, bir süre sonra savcılığa verdiği bilgide, örnekleri alınan 5 teğmenin de uyuşturucu kullanmadıkları bildirildi. Ancak, belki de savcının en önemli delili olan uyuşturucu üzerinde bulunan 2 kıla ilişkin Adli Tıp, savcılığa şu yazıyı gönderdi: _"Tetkik konusu 2 adet kıl örneğinin mühürlü torbadan çıkmaması nedeniyle mukayese yapılamamıştır."_ 

Bunun üzerine soruşturmayı yürüten savcı, Adli Tıp Kurumu Başkanlığı’na yeni bir yazı gönderdi. Savcı bu kez de, söz konusu 2 adet kılın, Adli Tıp Kurumu’nun başka bir birimine gönderilme ihtimalinin de gözönüne alınmasını istedi. 

Savcılık, 2 kılın bulunması durumunda karşılaştırmanın yapılmasını, sonucun da kendilerine bildirilmesini istedi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Erdoğan'a 'kıllar nerede' sorusu?* 



_CHP Zonguldak Milletvekili Ali İhsan Köktürk, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’a “amirallere suikast girişimi” soruşturması kapsamında Adli Tıp Kurumu’nda kaybolduğu öne sürülen “2 kılı” sordu._

*25.2.2010 / ANKA / VATAN GZT.* 

Köktürk, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın yazılı olarak yanıtlaması istemiyle TBMM Başkanlığı’na bir soru önergesi verdi.

Köktürk soru önergesinde, _“7 Mayıs'ta görülmeye başlanacak olan amirallere suikast iddianamesinin ek klasörlerinde yeni bir adli tıp skandalı yer aldı. İddianamede, teğmenlerin evinde bulunan uyuşturucunun üzerinde 2 kıl bulunduğu öne sürüldü. Savcılık, bu kıllar ile teğmenlerden alınan örneklerin karşılaştırılmasını istedi ancak, dosyadaki en önemli delil niteliğindeki kıllar Adli Tıp’ta kayboldu”_ ifadesine yer verdi. Köktürk, Başbakan Erdoğan’a şu soruları yöneltti:

_“İddianamede, teğmenlerin evinde bulunan uyuşturucunun üzerinde 2 kıl bulunduğu, Savcılığın, bu kıllar ile teğmenlerden alınan örneklerin karşılaştırılmasını istediği ancak, dosyadaki en önemli delil niteliğindeki kıllar Adli Tıp'ta kaybolduğu haberleri doğru mudur?_

_Doğruysa bu konuda herhangi bir soruşturma açılmış mıdır?_

_“Hastanın yararını düşündüğümüz kadar, toplumun bazı kesimlerinin düşüncelerini de düşünmek zorundayız” diyerek bilirkişiliğin objektiflik, tarafsızlık ve bilimsellik ölçütlerine aykırı açıklama yapan bir kişiyi en yüksek adli bilirkişilik kurumunun başında hala tutmanızın nedeni nedir?_

_Adli Tıp Kurumunda yaşanan bu skandallar kuruma olan güvenirliliği yok etmiştir. Bu konuda kamuoyunun tatmin edici bir açıklamaya gereksinimi vardır, bu konuda bir açıklama yapmayı düşünüyor musunuz?”_ 

...

----------


## bozok

*'Siz ne yaparsanız ben de onu yaparım'* 



*25.02.2010 Perşembe 15:53 / VATAN GZT.*

_Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Yaşar Büyükanıt Balyoz soruşturmasını değerlendirerek 'Türkiye sıkıntılı bir dönemden geçiyor' dedi._

Büyükanıt öte yandan 'sizi almaya gelirlerse ne yaparsınız sorusuna* 'Siz ne yaparsanız ben de onu yaparım'* diye cevapladı...



*Â´Sizi almaya gelirlerse ne yaparsınız?Â´*



*video için tıklayın*




...

----------


## bozok

*Başbuğ kaseti ve anlattıkları*



Genelkurmay Başkanı,* “kasette”* ne diyordu?..

“Ankara Seferberlik Kurulu Bölge Başkanlığı’ndaki yaşadığımız bir olay. Evet, bunlara biz görev verdik. Ben verdim, hiç kimse de ırgalamasın, ben verdim. O görevi arkadaşlar icra ediyorlar. Uzun süredir icra ediyorlar. Yapılan ne, bu adamlar sürekli orada, yapılan ne? Nedir yapılan: Daha görev yaptığınız bölgenin karakteristiğini bir kere tam bilmeniz lazım yani. Bölge hassas bir bölge ve bir yığın adam var orada. Benim adamımın bunu görmesi lazım, sizin görmeniz lazım, görmüyor. O zaman bu bir hatadır. Uzun süre o görevi yapıyorsunuz, izleniyorsunuz yani. Kendiniz bunu hissetmeniz lazım. Anlamanız lazım. Anlayamıyorlar. Profesyonel yeteneklerde sıkıntılar var...” 

Bu sözleri dinleyen *“komutanlar”* herhalde,* “ne anlaşılması gerektiğini”* anlamışlardır...

Peki, sade vatandaş olarak, konuşmanın* “kodlarını”* çözebilir miyiz?!!

Genelkurmay Başkanı, *“bizzat”* emir vermiş ve bir *“takip ekibi”* oluşturulmuş.. Bizlere açıklandığına göre, 

*“Bir albay casus”* takibi söz konusuydu!..

Bu “albay” kimdir, nedir, ne yapmış öğrenilemedi, açıklanmadı!..

Gerçekten, takip edilen bir albay mıydı!?.. Yoksa, konu, Başbuğ’un *“Bildiklerimiz var”* kapsamında bir takip miydi!!? Bilmiyoruz.

Bildiğimiz, *“Takip ekibinin”* bir takip işini beceremediği ve sonuçta, askerin en önemli mekanı, kozmik odanın içine girildiğidir!..

Komutan, personelinin beceriksizliğini aktarırken, _“Daha görev yaptığınız bölgenin karakteristiğini bir kere tam bilmeniz lazım yani. Bölge hassas bir bölge ve bir yığın adam var orada. Benim adamımın bunu görmesi lazım”_ diyor. Söylediği, görev bölgesi üukurambar.* “Bir yığın adam”* da iktidarın önde gelenleri. Görev alanı burası...

Görev alanının *“karakteristiğini!!”* hesaplayamayıp açık düşen takip ekibi yüzünden Genelkurmay Başkanı, kapısına dayanan iktidara *“Nah girersiniz”* diyemediğini acı acı anlatıyor...

*“Ben izin verdim, kimseyi ırgalamasın”* diyor.

Dahası da...

Askerin şu şallak mallak halinden de *“çuvaldız”* misali izahlarda bulunuyor!..

_“Bilgi sızmaları oluyor maalesef, efendim Silahlı Kuvvetler’de hiç bilgi sızması olmaz! Olur! Yani maalesef olur. Niye? Maalesef çürükler yüzünden. Ama işte zarar. O zaman bu şekilde olan arkadaşları, sizin iyi tespit etmeniz lazım. Tabur komutanlığının, sizin sorumluluğunuzda...”_ 

Bu sözler, Genelkurmay’ın *“düşman”* bellediği gücün askerin kılcalına nüfuz etmeyi zorladığının beyanıdır...

Bu *“üürük”* işi ne aşamada biliniyor mu acaba?!.

Ve asıl, İlker Başbuğ’un önemli sözleri, şunlardır..

_“Son bir iki yıldır, gördüğümüz TSK’ya karşı yürütülen faaliyetler. TSK’ya karşı yürütülen psikolojik harekattır. Herkes gibi ben de doluyum, ama belki herşeyi biraz daha bilen birisi olarak dimdik olacağız, dimdik duracağız fakat her şeyin bir zamanı var. Artı biz ne yapıyoruz tabii ki asimetrik psikolojik harekat unsurları gerçekten ayrıntılı, kapsamlı olarak biliyoruz, bu basit de değil. Ha burada benim görevim ne, her defasında çıkıp ortaya şikayet etmek, şimdilik ortaya şikayet ediyoruz. Makamlar şikayet makamları değil olayları uzaktan seyrediyoruz anlamına gelmez, tamam mı? Tabii ki her şeyin zamanı, yordamı var herşeyi herkes bilmez, tamam.”_ 

Komutan’ın bu sözlerine dikkat etmek lazım...


*BEHİü KILIü* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 25 şUBAT 2010

----------


## bozok

*BU BİR REJİM SAVAşIDIR*



23.02.2010 18:47

Haber.sol.org.tr sitesinin yazarı Fatih Yaşlı, yargıda ve orduda yaşanan gelişmeleri derin bir analizle yorumladı. Kurumlar arası çatışma değil, rejimler arası çatışma olduğunu belirten yaşlı, rejime karşı çıkan herkesin devre dışı bırakıldığını söylüyor. İşte Fatih Yaşlı’nın *“Kurumlar Arası üatışma Değil Rejim Savaşı”* başlıklı yazısı; 

Geçtiğimiz hafta yaşananlar ve bu yazı yazılırken devam etmekte olan emekli komutanlara yönelik gözaltı dalgası, içerisinden geçmekte olduğumuz sürecin AKP ile ordu arasındaki gerilimden ibaret olmadığını açık bir şekilde ortaya koydu. Ne egemen sınıflar arası mücadele, ne yargı krizi, ne de kurumlar arası çatışma gibi değerlendirmelerle yaşananları anlayabilecek durumdayız; ortada bir rejim savaşı, bir düzenden düzene geçiş mücadelesi var.

Bu mücadeleye geleceğiz ama toplumsal hafızası nisyan ile malul bir ülkede yaşadığımızdan öncelikle kimi hatırlatmalarda bulunmamız gerekiyor. 
Fethullah Gülen 2009 yılının Nisan ayının başında kendi internet sitesinde yaptığı açıklamada şöyle demişti: *"Yarın Tahşiye diye bir şey icat edebilirler, Allah korusun. Kitap okuyan Müslümanlarla, okudukları kitaplarla ayakta durmaya çalışanların içine sokmaya çalışabilirler. Kitapların sahibi zatın posterlerini evlerine asabilirler. Ellerine de Kalaşnikofları verirler. İki yerde eylem yaptırıp, ‘demek ki fırsat bulunca bunlar da silaha sarılabilir’ derler. üuvaldızı bile olmayan insanlara terörist damgası vurmak isteyebilirler."*

Herkes *“Gülen neden böylesi politik bir açıklama yaptı”* diye tartışırken Taraf gazetesi Haziran ayında “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı”nı yayınladı. Habere göre, planda şöyle deniliyordu: *"Askeri suç kapsamında yapılacak Işık Evleri baskınlarında, silahlı terör örgütü oluşturmak doğrultusunda; silah, mühimmat, plan vb. materyal bulunması sağlanarak, FG grubu "Silahlı Terör ürgütü" "Fethullahçı Silahlı Terör ürgütü", (FSTü) kapsamına aldırılacak ve soruşturmalar askeri yargı kapsamında yürütülecektir."*

Dursun üiçek ve ıslak imza tartışmalarının temelinde de Kafes Eylem Planı tartışmalarının temelinde de aslında bu plan vardı. İşte cemaat medyasının iddiasına göre İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı, 3.Ordu Komutanlığı karargahının da bulunduğu Erzincan’da uygulamaya geçirilecekti ve planı uygulayacaklar arasında savcı İlhan Cihaner ve 3.Ordu komutanı Saldıray Berk de vardı. Bu noktada devreye Erzurum’daki savcılar girdi ve planla ilgili soruşturma başlattılar. Sonuçta, Cihaner tutuklanarak cezaevine konuldu ve Berk’in dosyası İstanbul’daki Ergenekon savcılarına gönderildi. HSYK bu noktada devreye girerek, ordunun yapmadığını yaptı ve Erzurum savcılarını görevden alarak “adamı”na yani Cihaner’e sahip çıktı; çünkü böylesi bir sahip çıkmama durumunda gerisinin geleceğini ve başka savcıların da aynı uygulamaya maruz kalabileceğini fark etmişti. Dolayısıyla emekli komutanlara yönelik operasyonları biraz da HSYK ve yargıya verilmiş bir yanıt olarak görmek gerekiyor.

*Peki tüm bu yaşananlara, bu mücadeleye nasıl bakmalı?*
Meseleyi, yeni rejimin, yani “ikinci cumhuriyet”in güçlerinin birinci cumhuriyetin savcılarından birinin şahsında yargıya yönelik bir tasfiye/ele geçirme girişimi ve HSYK ile birlikte bütün bir yüksek yargının safını birinci cumhuriyetin yanı olarak belirlemesi şeklinde değerlendirmek gerekiyor. Bu ise dünya sisteminin gerekleri doğrultusunda Türkiye’yi dönüştürmek isteyen yeni rejimin güçleriyle, 1923 paradigmasını sahiplenen eski rejimin unsurları arasında uzunca bir süredir devam etmekte olan savaşın bir parçası olma niteliğini taşıyor.
Bu öyle bir savaş ki, bizzat kendisi Soğuk Savaş döneminin bir iç savaş aygıtı olarak kurulan MHP’nin başındaki isim bile olan bitene dair bir interregnum/ fetret devri teşhisi yapmak ve böylelikle bir tür iç savaş tespitinde bulunmak zorunda kalabiliyor.

Sadece bu da değil, olan biteni uzunca bir süredir, *“Türkiye’nin demokratikleşmesi”*, *“askeri vesayetin sona ermesi”, “statükonun sonu”* gibi argümanlarla meşrulaştırmaya çalışanlar artık bunun bir rejim mücadelesi, bir savaş olduğunu söylemekten çekinmiyorlar. ürneğin Ahmet Altan 18 şubat’ta yayınlanan yazısında birinci cumhuriyetin yıkılmakta oluşunu şöyle anlatıyor: *“Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimi sırasında telaşa kapılan ordunun verdiği ‘27 Nisan’ muhtırası ordu için nasıl sonuç verdiyse, telaşa kapılan yüksek yargının ‘17 şubat’ta’ yaptığı bu çıkış da aynı sonucu verecek, yargının açıkça sorgulanmasına ve yerinin yeniden belirlenmesine yol açacak. Cumhuriyet’in temelleri yıkılacak.”*

Benzer bir şekilde Etyen Mahçupyan da 21 şubat günü köşesinde *“…bir rejimin yıkılmaya doğru gitmesi, yeni bir meşruiyet anlayışının ortaya çıktığını ve bu yeni bakış altında eski uygulamaların gayrı meşru hale geldiğini gösterir. Meşruiyeti yeniden oluşturmak imkansız olduğu ölçüde de, ‘yeni’ olanın gayrı meşru olduğunu kanıtlama peşine düşersiniz”* dedikten sonra Cihaner’in tutuklanmasını buna bağlıyor, yani savcının suçunun yeni rejim inşasına karşı durmak olduğunu zımnen kabul etmiş oluyor. Taraf gazetesinden bir başka isim Markar Esayan da “Birinci Cumhuriyet’in Ruhbanları” isimli dünkü yazısında “bu bir kuruluş hali. O yüzden kaotik” diyor ve söz konusu kuruluş halinin “post-modern bir savaş durumu”na işaret ettiğini söylüyor. Esayan’ın yazısını “sivil anayasa”nın hazırlayıcılarından Serap Yazıcı’nın *“Bu vahim tablonun, kısmi anayasa değişiklikleriyle ortadan kalkması mümkün görünmemektedir”* diye bitirmesi de hayli manidar; çünkü bu bizim uzunca bir süredir savunduğumuz “ikinci cumhuriyet anayasasını bekliyor” tezini de doğruluyor; AKP kendisine bir kurucu iktidar misyonu biçiyor ve yeni rejimin kendisini kalıcılaştırabilmesi için yeni bir anayasa yapması gerekiyor.

Tüm bu yaşananlara bakarak* “yesinler birbirlerini”* ya da *“tüm bunlardan bize ne”* diyebilecek durumda değiliz; çünkü yeni rejim esas olarak, sınırsız sermaye vesayetini yerleştirmek, sendikasız, örgütsüzüz, 4-C’ye tabi kılınıp köleleştirilmiş kitleler yaratmak, sürü demokrasisini kalıcı hale getirmek için kuruluyor. Yeni rejim, liberalizmle muhafazakarlığın sentezinin resmi ideoloji olarak benimsendiği, sürekli bir karşı-devrim aygıtı olarak da inşa ediliyor.

TEKEL işçisi Ankara’da 70 gündür bu inşa sürecine hem şahitlik ediyor hem de direniyor. Direniş, cumhuriyetçi değerlerin nasıl savunulacağını da, yeni bir cumhuriyetin nasıl kurulacağını da öğretmeye devam ediyor. 28 şubat’ta ya da sonrasında gerçekleşmesi muhtemel bir müdahale ise emek güçleri ile yeni rejimin cepheden karşı karşıya gelmesi anlamına gelecek. Neler olacağını hep birlikte yaşayarak göreceğiz.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*CEMİL üİüEK ZOR DURUMDA*



23.02.2010 22:17

Uğur Dündar’la Star TV Ana Haber’de Lamia Ayhan, Erzincan Başsavcısı *İlhan Cihaner*’in el yazısıyla tuttuğu bir tutanağı ekrana getirdi. Cihaner’in imzasıyla zapta aldığı tutanakta *Devlet Bakanı Cemil üiçek’in kendisini Mart 2009’daki yerel seçimlerden bir süre önce Başsavcılığın makam telefonundan aradığı ve cemaat soruşturmasından gözaltına alınanların serbest bırakılmasını talep ettiği* yer alıyor. Uğur Dündar bu tutanakla ilgili olarak Cemil üiçek’e isterse canlı yayında açıklama yapabileceğini söylediklerini, ancak üiçek’in bu akşam İspanya’dan dönecek olan Başbakanı karşılamaya gideceğini, kendilerine yarın bilgi verebileceğini belirttiğini açıkladı.

Bilindiği gibi Bakan üiçek bu telefon konuşması hakkında önce konuşmamış, daha sonra Hürriyet’ten Fatih üekirge’ye yaptığı açıklamada kerhen kabul etmiş, Başsavcıyı gözaltındaki küçük çocukların durumu hakkında bilgilenmek için aradığını söylemişti. 

Ancak Starhaber muhabiri Lamia Ayhan o tarihte Erzincan’da gözaltında bulunanların listesine de ulaşmıştı. Cemaat soruşturmasıyla ilgili olarak gözaltına alınanların arasında hiçbir çocuk yoktu, gözaltı listedeki 18 kişinin yaşları 24 ile 46 arasındaydı. İllegal kuran kursundan alınan çocuklar ise ailelerine teslim edilmişti.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*YOKSA ABD E. ORG. FIRTINA’YA BUNDAN MI KIZGINDI*



24.02.2010 00:45

Odatv’nin yorumcularının nitelikli kişiler olduklarını sık sık söyleriz. Aralarında çok sayıda amatör makale yazarları, iç ve dış politika analizcileri vardır, biz de onların görüşlerine zaman zaman yer veririz. 

Bu kez bir okurumuz araştırmacılığını konuşturdu. *Murat Kemal* rumuzlu okurumuz *GüZALTINA ALMAK DA YETMEZ* başlıklı haberimize şu yorumu yolladı, altına da haberin linkini ekledi: 

_“Sanırım ABD , geçmişdeki bazı adımları hiçbir zaman affetmiyor.Bunu anlamak için ,2005 yılı nisan ayında , Org.Fırtına'nın üin ile uzayda işbirliği haberini anımsamak gerekir. “_

*İşte Milliyet’te 5 Haziran 2005’te çıkmış olan o haber: 
*
*“üinle uzayda işbirliği*
Pekini ziyaret eden Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Org. Fırtına, üinin orta menzilli hava savunma füzelerine ilgi duyduklarını, uzay alanında işbirliğine de hazır olduklarını söyledi.

Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına, üinin orta menzilli hava savunma füzelerine ilgi duyduklarını söyledi.Pekinde üin Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral üiao üingçeni ziyaret eden Fırtına, törenle karşılandı. üinle uzay alanında işbirliğine hazır olduklarını belirten Fırtına, yer istasyonları kurma, uydu fırlatma ve keşif gibi konularda işbirliği adımlarının atılmasını istedi. üingçenin teknik, manevra ve donatım gibi konularda Türkiyenin birikimlerinden yararlanmak istediklerini ifade etmesi üzerine, işbirliğinin hızlandırılması için bir mekanizma kurulabileceğini belirten Fırtına, *"Kapılarımız sonuna kadar açık, hazırız ve istekliyiz"* dedi. üin Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Liang Guanglie ile de bir araya gelen Fırtına, Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Hilmi üzkökün selamlarını iletti. Guanglie, iki ülke arasında özellikle askeri alanda son yıllarda yoğun temaslar bulunduğunu söyledi. Fırtınanın üin gezisi 7 Nisana kadar sürecek. üzkökün selamını iletti Milli Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül, geçen yıl Milli Savunma Bakanlığı bütçesi görülüşürken, CHP Milletvekili Onur üymenin, *"Neden füze savunma projemiz yok?"* sorusunu, *"Bazı yerlerde bazı füzelerin denendiğini duyarsanız, bunun hikaye olmadığını bilin"* diye yanıtlamıştı. Hikaye değil denmişti üin, Rus S - 300 TMU füzelerini, 1990ların başından beri *"HQ"* adıyla üretiyor. 90 kilometre menzilli füzeler, kara/deniz-hava savunmasında kullanılıyor. Aynı dönemde üretimine geçilen* S 300 V* füzeleri de* "HQ 111"* adını taşıyor. 6 - 70 kilometre arasında etkili, anti balistik özelliği bulunan füzeler, kara / deniz - hava savunmasında kullanılıyor*."Kızıl Lider"* denilen 15 kilometre menzilli *PL9*lar uçaklara da takılabiliyor. üinin gözdeleri:* HQ* ve *Kızıl Lider Türkiye,* üin Halk Cumhuriyeti ile 1990ların ortasında gizli bir füze anlaşması imzaladı. Karadan karaya 80 kilometre menzilli, toplam 19 üniteden oluşan bir WS - 1 bataryası alınması ve teknoloji transferi öngören anlaşmaya göre, 5 batarya Türkiyede ortak üretilecek, füzeler 150 kilometre menzilli olacaktı. Gelinen nokta, resmi kanallardan açıklanmadı. Türkiye, 1999da TüBİTAK ve SAGE tarafından geliştirilen* "Toros"* füzesini IDEF Fuarında sergiledi. TSK envanterine giren füzeler, 70 - 100 kilometre menzilli. Karadan karaya ya da denizden karaya kullanılabiliyor. 90larda gizli anlaşma yapıldı”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*O ALBAYLARIN GüNAHLARI BüYüK*



24.02.2010 00:57


Türkiye; yargı krizi, gözaltılar ve komutanların toplu istifa söylentileri derken, yoğun bir gündem bombardımanı altında. *Prof. Dr. Yalçın Küçük, yaşananların okumasını Odatv’ye yaptı.*

*İşte Yalçın Küçük’ten Odatv'ye yine ezber bozacak açıklamalar…*


*SİLİVRİ BEKİRAğA KOğUşUDUR*

Son 10 gün içinde AKP tarafı bu savaşta çok büyük yenilgiler aldı. Biz *“AKP yeni bir büyük iş çıkarmazsa insanlarda oluşan moralli hal devam eder”* diyorduk. Dolayısıyla bunu çıkardı. Bunu bekliyor muyduk? Böyle bir şey söylememiz mümkün değil. Somut olarak bu değil ama *“yeni bir iş”* bekliyorduk. Odatv’de benimle beraber pek çok yazarın daha önce de söylediği gibi; AKP’nin bu işi hızlandırmaktan başka şansı yok.
 
Bazı ahmaklar burada AKP’nin akıllı hareket ettiğini, söylüyor; hayır! Dolayısıyla yüksek paşaları almak, onları Osmanlı deyimiyle *“tenzil etmek”*, rezil etmeye çalışmak çabasındadır. Bunları beklememiz mümkün değildir ama bunlar ölçüsünde bir marifeti olacağını bekliyorduk.

Bugün yaşadıklarımızı anlamak için bazı tarihi vakaları bilmek lazım. Bunlardan biri; *Hüseyin Hüsnü Paşa’*yı bilmek lazım. üok kısa olarak bahsedelim. Yeni kuşaklar bilmezler. Hüseyin Hüsnü Paşa harekat ordusunu Selanik’ten getiren ilk komutandır. Daha sonra Mahmut şevket Paşa’ya bırakmıştır. Bir kahramandır ve İstanbul 31 Mart’ta irticanın eline düştüğü zaman, oradan gelmiş orduların ilk komutanıdır. Ne önemi vardır dersek; Türkiye işgal edildiği zaman bir gün sabah evinden erken saatte alınmıştır. O zaman pijama yoktu. İnsanlar entari ile yatardı. *“Elbisemi giyeyim”* dedi ona bile izin vermediler. Onu entari ile aldılar ve Bekirağa koğuşuna götürdüler.

*Bekirağa koğuşu nedir? Silivri hapishanesidir. Silivri hapishanesi nedir? Eski Bekirağa koğuşudur.* Bu niçin yapılıyordu? Osmanlı deyimiyle tenzil etmek için, onun itibarını kırmak için yapılıyordu.

şimdi öğrenmezseniz, Yalçın Küçük’ün *Türkiye üzerine Tezler’*inde okuyacaksınız. Aynı zamanda *Boğazlıyan Kaymakamı Kemal’*i okuyacaksınız. Her yazdığımda ağlarım. Gelmiştir mütareke, Boğazlıyan kaymakamını Ermeniler’e kötü davrandığı için idama mahkum etmişlerdir. Kaymakam sehpada*; “Devlet bana ne görev verdiyse onu yaptım. üocuklarıma bakın, onların parası yoktur”* demiştir. Ben bunu her yazdığımda ağlarım…


*ALBAYLARIN BüYüK GüNAHLARI VARDIR*

Bugün Silivri’de gördüğünüz bazı albayların büyük günahları var. İyi veya kötü, PKK’ya karşı savaşmışlardır. *Günahları büyüktür.* şimdi gözaltında olan korgeneralin günahı büyüktür.

O zaman şudur; iki devlet var. Biri eski devlet, öbürü onu almış olanlar, arasında kavgadır. Adil Serdar Saçan’ın sorguda verdiklerinde bunu gördük. Tam bir iç savaş var. Adil Serdar benim cürüm arkadaşım. Bu defa gittiğimde Silivri’de konuştum…
 
Orada ona şunlar söyleniyor:* “Sen şu şu işleri yaptın. İhanet içindesin.”* dediler. O da *“evet bu işleri yaptım, devlet bana görev verdi“* dedi. Bir devlet bir devleti hapse atıyor. Mesele budur. *Buna iç savaş diyoruz.
*
*Peki, başka hangi benzerlikler vardır?*

Ne tartışılıyor *“yargı”* diye? Yargı bağımsızdır, şudur budur… Tarihe bakacaksınız; 15 Nisan 1960. TBMM’de Mazlum Kayalar, Baha Akşit adında iki Demokrat Parti milletvekili bir önerge verip *“Tahkikat Komisyonu kuralım”* dediler. 15 kişiden ibaret Tahkikat Komisyonu kuruldu. Bunlara bütün usul kanunundaki yetkiler verildi. Normal mahkemeler yetmiyordu, buna bir özel mahkeme verildi.
 
Bugünkü dille söyleyecek olursak ne oldu? Yasama organı, yargı organının bütün yetkilerini aldı yerine geçti. Bugün yürütme organının, yargının yerine geçmesiyle karşılaşıyoruz.

Eğer elimizde iki tane mahkeme varsa, Biri Erzurum’da biri Beşiktaş’ta, ve siz oradaki yargıçların değişmemesi için akıl almaz işler yapıyorsanız, enteresan bir duruma gidiyoruz demektir. Bu ahmak basın mahkeme reddetti, diyor. Olay gidiyor geliyor aynı hakime… Kılıçdaroğlu’nun adını verdiği; bonoyla, hamiline yazılı *“insanları gözaltına alın”* diye imza atan hakimdir. O zaman çok enteresan bir duruma gidiyoruz.

*BU İü SAVAşIN KANI üDENDİ*
şimdi tekrar Tahkikat Komisyonu'na geliyorum. Biz acaba 2010 yılında tekrar 1960 yılında mıyız? Evet, 1960 yılındayız. Müdahale olur mu olmaz mı tartışmaları buradadır.

Bu kanun tasarısı mecliste konuşulurken İsmet Paşa *“bir dehşet idaresi kuruyorsunuz”* dedi. Bugün herkesin bildiği meşhur sözü de yargıya tasallut dolayısıyla söyledi. *“Sizi ben de kurtaramam”* dedi. Zaman zaman hatırlatılan bu söz 1960’dadır. Bu 2010’da bu dönemi mi yaşıyoruz? Mesele budur. Bu meseleyi çok açık olarak tartışmamız lazım.

Dış basın *“Türkiye’de kansız iç savaş var”* diyor. Ahmak onlar, bilmezler. Bunun kanı ödendi. Uğur Mumcu 24 Ocak 1993’te ödedi. 17 şubat 1993’te Orgeneral Eşref Bitlis ödedi. Sonra Türkiye Cumhurbaşkanı Turgut üzal, sonra da Madımak’ta yakılan aydınlar ödedi. Bu iç savaşın kanı çoktan ödendi.

Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı İbrahim Fırtına Paşa Hazretleri *“içim yanıyor esaretteyim”* diyor. şu anda Bekirağa koğuşunda. Türk ordusunu tenzil etmek için…

üünkü kanun açık. Bir kuvvet komutanını polis sorgulayamıyor. Normal savcı sorgulayamıyor. Başsavcı sorguluyor. Niye alıyorsunuz onu? Hüseyin Hüsnü Paşa’yı niye aldılarsa onu da o sebepten aldılar. 1960’ta 29 Nisan ayaklanmasını yaptığımız zaman ben de vardım. Akşamüzeri bana haber geldi *“tahkikat komisyonu seni arıyor”* diye. Kaçtım, dağlara gittim. 27 Mayıs’tan sonra geldim. Dolayısıyla Tahkikat Komisyonu benim hayatımın bir parçası. O *“askeri müdahale zamanı geçti”* diyen beyinlerini yemiş gazeteciler olmaz, diyorlar. Onlar mezarlığın önünden geçerken ıslık çalan adamlardır.

*TüRKİYE’DE HER GENCİN İSYAN HAKKI DOğMUşTUR*

Deniz Baykal ne demişti; *“Tetikçi savcı ve yargıç var”*

Erzurum’daki savcı yetkisi alınır alınmaz dosyayı Beşiktaş’a gönderiyorsa, *“biz iki mahkemeyiz, aman ne güzel mahkemeyiz”* diyordur. Keşke kabul etselerdi İstanbul’da. O zaman daha iyi ortaya çıkardı. Onlar kendilerini korudular.

Büyük Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner mükemmel işler yapmış. Selam olsun O’na. Akıllı, soğukkanlı. Hepsini zaptu rapt altına almış.

Deniz Baykal’a dönersek; *“Türkiye’de tetikçi yargıç ve savcı var”* dedi. İki;* “Türkiye işgal altında”* dedi. üç; *“Malta sürgünleridir bunlar”* dedi. Deniz Baykal eksik bırakmış. Malta sürgünleri evvela Bekirağa koğuşuna gönderildi. Türk ilercilik tarihini, Türk zulüm tarihini Bekirağa koğuşunu bilmeden öğrenemezsiniz. şu anda İstanbul üniversitesi Siyasal Bilgiler Fakültesi’dir. Gidin görün orayı. Baykal bunları söylediyse, ben bunlardan şu sonucu çıkartırım: Türkiye’de her gencin isyan hakkı doğmuştur, demektir. Eğer işgal kuvvetleri varsa, eğer yapılanlar işgal kuvvetlerinin yaptıklarıysa isyan hakkı doğmuş, demektir. Deniz Baykal vardır diyor. *“İşgal altındayız”* diyor.

*KOLUNUZU KAPTIRIRSANIZ BU HALE GELİRSİNİZ*

Bütün son 15 günlük gelişmeler, tarihçi Profesör İlber Ortaylı’nın açılımıyla başlamıştır. *“Ahmaklar bunlar”* demiştir. *“Zamanı gelince askeri müdahale olur”* dedi. Bütün bu hızlanma, onla beraber olmuştur.* “Eğer bu kadar korumacılık varsa, bu kadar enflasyon varsa, bu kadar yoksulluk, dışa bağımlılık varsa, bu kadar şu, bu kadar bu varsa bu ordu müdahale eder”* dedi üstat Profesör İlber Ortaylı. Bazı sabırsızlar, bu işin bir iç savaş, bir Cumhuriyet savaşı olduğunu görmeyenler bu orduyu, yüksek komutanlığı fazlasıyla eleştiriyorlar.

Eleştiriyi hak etmiyorlar mı? üok hak ediyorlar. Hukuktan uzaklaşmış bir yüksek komutanlık var. Tarihimize geçecek olan Habur skandalı var. İlker Paşa Hazretleri bunu istedi. Böyle şeyler olmaz. Kanun çıkartırsınız, *“15 yıla kadar ceza takdiri yapılmayacaktır”* dersiniz, gelirler. Bunları İlker Paşa Hazretleri çıkarttı. Bunlar kabul edilemez. *Hukuku çok zayıf bir Genelkurmay var.* *Hukuku zayıf olduğu için kendisini savunamıyor.* Bu işler başladığında ben televizyonda düzenli bir program yapıyordum. O zaman Yaşar Paşa Hazretleri’ne söyledim. O zaman kalktı bunu savundu. Hayır… Hiçbir asker kişiyi Zekeriya Bey yargılayamaz. Sivil savcı yargılayamaz. *şu Genelkurmay’ın haline bakın…* Tatbikatı, *“Bu uçağı nasıl kaldırırsın”* diye Zekeriya üz soruyor ve Paşa Hazretleri bunları kabul ediyor. Adamlar bile bunun kanun dışı olduğunu bildikleri için kanun değiştirdiler. *“Ey askeri savcılar ve yargıçlar, sizin yetkinizi aldık”* dediler. *İki amiralin tutulmasına izin vermiş bir Genelkurmay vardır.* Asla veremez. Zekeriya üz mü bilecek; hangi donanmanın ne zaman nereye gideceğini. Bir uçağın ne zaman nereden kalkacağını Osman şanal mı bilecek? Siz kolunuzu kaptırırsanız bu hale gelirsiniz.

Bir programla halkın isteklerine de uygun gelirse ona *“devrim”* denir. Biz 27 Mayıs’a *“devrim”* deriz. şimdi kitaplar da yazıyor; gençlik yaptı, halk yaptı. Bana kimse anlatamaz. Ben içindeydim, halk yaptı. Biz Ankara üniversitesi’nde polis tarafından, silahlarla sarıldığımız zaman, bize onlarla kavga etmek için taşları taşıyanlar, siyahlar giymiş ninelerdi. Halk bize taş taşıdı. Bizim mücadelemizde yanımızda halk vardı yanımızda.

*BU ORDU İKTİDARA GELSE TEKEL İşüİLERİNİ HAPSE ATAR*

Sezar’ın hakkını Sezar’a veriyorum. Orduyu eleştirdim ama Genelkurmay bugüne kadarki politikalarla bunların ezberini bozdu. İlker Paşa Brüksel’de çok güzel söylemiş. *“Nah girerler oraya!”,* hiçbir hakları yoktur. Demirel Hazretleri de çok güzel söyledi. Sen ne biçim insansın? Bir isyan varsa orda orduna sorarsın. Onun hakimlerine sorarsın. Kadir Bey’e güvenirsen ona güvenmezsin. Ben bir program yapıyordum ona katıldılar. Dediler ki *“O, günah olduğu için evine televizyon sokmayan bir yargıçtır.”*

Bunlar birbirinden farklıdır. Yüksek komutanlık orduyu bozmuştur. Halk bu orduyu biliyor. Ben söylüyorum. Bugün bu ordu iktidara gelse TEKEL işçilerini hapse atar. Bunu bilmiyor muyuz? İçlerinde üetin Paşa gibileri de var. Ama onun ötesinde çok iyi bir iş yaptılar. Bunların istedikleri prematüre, olgunlaşmamış bir mücadeleydi. üok açık söyledi İlker Paşa Hazretleri “Nah girerler” ama girmese ne olacak? Ya tank çıkarsa… Orhan Boran’ın söylediği gibi; tank bir diş macunu tüpündeki diş macunu gibidir. üıktı mı tekrar sokamazsın oraya. Tank çıktı mı oraya sokamazsın. Başvekalete kadar gider, ne yapacağını biz biliriz. Hiç kimse önleyemez.

Bunu iyice bilsinler. 2008’in 15 Ekim’inden itibaren İlker Paşa Hazretlerinin Kuvvet Komutanları’nı alıp Balıkesir veya Manisa’da *“Diğer ordular ne yaparsa biz de ayrıntısını yaparız”* dediği anda bu karar alınmıştır.

İç savaş koşulları olduğu zaman ordu demokratiktir. Her yerde konuşur. Ben de şunu söylüyorum. O tür konuşmaları her yerde yaparlar.

Bu orduyu görmüyor musunuz? İlker Paşa’nın son konuşmalarının hangisinde Atatürk’ün adı geçiyor?

Bu karambolda Kerkük verildi. Barzani’ye verildi. *Genelkurmay’ın rızası olmadan kimse Kerkük’ü veremez.* Bu komutanlıktan mı askeri müdahale isteyeceğiz?* Ne farkları var?*

*AKP BURADA KALAMAZ ARTIK*

Kıvrıkoğlu Genelkurmay Başkanıyken ben söylemedim mi: Siz Telekom’u satıyorsanız, millici değilsiniz.* Siz bütün telefonları yabancılara vereceksiniz, ondan sonra Kemalist olacaksınız!* Zaten adını anmıyorlar. Bu programlar olmadan askeri müdahale olmaz. Bunları açıkça söyleyecekler.
*“İktidarı alırsak Milli Telekom olacak”* diyecekler. *“Milli sağlık, Milli eğitim olacak”* diyecekler. Emekten yana, diyecekler. Biz bu orduyu biliyoruz. Bugünden bellidir. Adını ne koyarsanız koyun bu bir Cumhuriyet savaşıdır. Her şeyi bitirdiklerini zannettiler, ama her yerden bir iki tane değerli profesör fışkırıyor. Adlarını bile bilmiyordum. şu anda AKP’nin istediği, kolay bir şekilde bastırabileceği, ordunun önemli bir kısmını kamplarda toplayabileceği, sonra da *İslami Judaik rejimi* kuracağı bir oyun içindedir. *Bu oyun bozuluyor.* *“şimdi bunları dinleriz, şöyle yaparız, böyle yaparız bunu engelleriz”* diyorlar. *Göreceğiz.* Bu nihayet çok siyasi bir iştir. Sözünü ettiğimiz askeri müdahale şartlar oluşursa *“devrimdir.”* Bunun oluşup oluşmayacağını kimse bilmez. Ama* şu nettir. AKP meşruiyetini bitirmiştir.* Son zamanlarda, Kürt hareketi her türlü haklılığını ve meşruiyetini kaybetmiştir. AKP burada kalamaz artık. Benim söyleyeceklerim bu kadar.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*“BALYOZ GüZALTILARINDA” SON DURUM*



24.02.2010 02:16

“Balyoz Gözaltılarında” general ve amirallerin mahkemeye çıkarılanlarından *7’si tutulandı, 6 subay da savcılık sorgusunun ardından serbest bırakıldı.

*Anadolu Ajansı’nın haberine göre; *“cebir ve şiddet kullanarak Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs etmek”* suçlaması ile tutuklananlar şunlar:

*Emekli Kurmay Albay ümit üzcan, Emekli Tümamiral Ali Deniz Kutluk, Emekli Tuğgeneral Mehmet Kaya Varol, Emekli Albay Ali İhsan üavdaroğlu, Emekli Tümamiral üzür Karabulut, Muvazzaf Tümamiral Cem Ramazan Gürdeniz, Muvazzaf Tuğamiral Aziz üakmak
*
Aynı habere göre Savcılık sorgularının ardından serbest bırakılan 6 kişi ise şöyle:

*Emekli Tuğamiral Engin Baykal, Emekli Korgeneral Ayhan Taş, Emekli Koramiral Lütfi Sancar, Emekli Kurmay Albay Ahmet Metin Dikici, Emekli Astsubay Adil Erden ve Albay Cengiz Köylü.* 

üte yandan, Hava Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı Emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına’nın avukatı Attila Hekimoğlu müvekkilinin emniyette ifade vermeyeceğini, Adalet Bakanlığının 2006 yılında çıkardığı genelgeye göre kuvvet komutanlığı yapmış kişilerin ifadesinin başsavcılıkta yapılacağını söyledi.

Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın avukatı Hüseyin Ersöz ise müvekkilinin gözaltına alınmasında usulsüzlük yapıldığı gerekçesiyle karara itiraz etti; ayrıca müvekkilinin susma hakkını kullanacağını belirtti. 

Bu kararlardan sonra, özellikle muvazzaf subayların tutuklanması, Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin* “askerlere sivil yargı”* düzenlemesini iptal etmesi nedeniyle yetki tartışmalarına yol açacak gibi görünüyor.



*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*SAVCILARA BASKI İLK DEğİL*



24.02.2010 10:57


“Balyoz Gözaltıları” Türkiye’nin bir numaralı gündem maddesi olurken; yargı krizi ve Erzincan Başsavcısı’na yapılan baskılar unutturulmaya çalışılıyor. 

Odatv.com olarak, yargıya ve özelinde savcılara müdahalenin tipik bir örneğini, *Emekli Albay Erdal Sarızeybek*’in anlatımıyla paylaşalım istedik.

Olay, Sarızeybek’in Manisa İl Jandarma Komutanı olduğu *2003 yılında* geçiyor. Sarızeybek, *Bülent Arınç’ın annesine ait bir apartmanda medrese usulü izinsiz dini eğitim yapılmasına ilişkin bir soruşturma* sırasında neler yaşandığını anlatıyor. İşte günümüze ışık tutacak o tanıklık, Sarızeybek’in *“Ya Gazi Paşa Duyarsa”* adlı kitabında şöyle yer alıyor:

(...) Nurcuların Okuyucular Grubu ile adlandırılan bir tarikat ya da cemaat, Manisa’da üç beş yerde yazlık eğitim merkezi açmış, özellikle fakir ve zeki çocukları çeşitli illerden almış bu merkeze. Bir de, kimi İstanbul kimi başka yerden üst düzey ulemalar ve alimler bulmuş. Abi ve ablalarla dini eğitim veriyorlar. O zamanlar Türkiye Cumhuriyeti laik ve demokratik bir ülke. Anayasamıza göre, izinsiz dershane açmak suç, izinsiz dini eğitim vermek suç, bildiğim kadarıyla şimdi de suç.

Durum hemen Cumhuriyet Savcısına bildirildi. Arama kararları alındı ve operasyona başlandı. Jandarma bölgesinde üç eğitim merkezi bulundu; yurt içi, yurt dışı teşkilat, öğrenci listeleri, abi abla listeleri eğitim ve öğretim ders notları, günlük faaliyet çizelgesi. Nerde bizim milli okullarda böyle düzenli planlar programlar! Onlar benim çocukluğumda vardı.

İfadeler, tutanaklar, tespitler. Eldeki dokümanlar, bu dini eğitim merkezlerinden iki üç tane polis bölgesinde olduğunu gösterir. Hepsi Akhisar Hilaliye Vakfı kontrolünde.

Dedim madem biz başladık bu işe, biz bitirelim. Emniyet müdürümüz Kahraman Koçak, halim selim bir insan anlayış gösterdi. Aldık bir polis yanımıza operasyon müşterek olsun diye. Savcıya bilgi verdik ve girdik Manisa merkeze. İki merkez bitti, geldik son merkezine dini eğitimin. Bir de bakalım ne görelim; arama kararında diyor *no:5, ama no:5’te var beş ayrı daire! Bir de bu apartmanın Sayın Arınç’ın annesine ait olduğu duyulmasın mı, gerisini siz düşünün!*

Hemen Cumhuriyet Savcısına durumu ilettik ve arama kararının beş daireyi kapsayacak şekilde genişletilmesini istedik. Cumhuriyet’in Savcısı da öğrendi mi evin kime ait olduğunu, aldı mı bir telaş Manisa adliyesini, Allah’ım o ne telaş!

İnanın bana öğretmenlerimiz ne kadar zorluk çekiyorsa yaşamak ve yaşatmak için, cumhuriyetimizin savcıları da aynı, hakimlerimizde öyle. Yirmi yıl yaşadım savcı ve hakimlerimizle, on ayrı yerde. Sade bir mantıkla bakarsanız olaya aslında hepimiz biziz!

Küçük ilçelerde çalıştığımız zamanlar, birbirimizden hiç ayrılmazdık ki; akşam yemeği beraber, ev gezmeleri beraber, mesai içinde ziyaretler, bir bütün gibi. Onlar da çok çile çekti, görevlerini layıkıyla yapabilmek için. Hiç korktuklarını görmedim ne terörden ne de kaçakçıdan. Hep vicdanlarının sesini dinlediler adaleti tecelli ettirmek için. Sanırım nasıl ki, öğretmenlerimizi yalnız bıraktık, destek olmadık, sıkıntılarını göremedik, aynı şekilde yargımıza sahip çıkamadık, yanlarında olamadık, sorunlarını sahiplenemedik ve de çözemedik.

Ben anlıyorum onları ama gelin görün ki, devran döndü mertlik bozuldu. 

Gazetelerden öğreniyoruz, iktidarı elinde tutanlara ters düştünüz mü işiniz bitti. Geçen gün okudum, görevden alınan milli eğitim müdürlerine hindi nasıl yetiştirilir gibi araştırma konuları vermişler faydalı olsunlar diye memlekete millete!

üoluk var çocuk var okuyan. Eş var çalışan. Maaş malum kime yetiyor ki? Tam bir yere tayin olup düzen kuruyorsunuz, al sana bir tayin daha. Ne dirlik kalıyor ne düzen. Yaş kemale ermiş, insan istiyor bir yere yerleşmek, yaşamak insan gibi ama ne mümkün.

İşte böyle bir ortamda, tayinin ceza olduğu bir yerde, bizim adliyeyi haklı olarak aldı bir telaş. Ne olacak şimdi?* Sayın Arınç’ın evi nasıl aranacak? Ama şu da var, bir kere arama kararı verilmiş, deliller yeterli görülmüş, o yer aranacak. İstenen karar kapsamının genişletilmesi. üstelik bu beş dairenin üçü bu vakfa kiraya verilmiş, biri de hibe edilmiş. Yani tüm daireler ve vakıf arasında bir bağ olduğu gibi ele geçen dokümanlarda da buranın dini eğitim merkezi olduğunu gösterir ve somut ve inandırıcı deliller var.* 

Bakıyorum bugünlerde özellikle bizi yönetenler bağırıyor: *Yargıya müdahale olmaz*, diye. Siz diyorsunuz bu çocuk iyidir, beraber çalıştık, al sana yargıya müdahale, üstelik çete halinde. İstanbul’dan bir iş adamı çıkıyor: Ya yapmayın etmeyin, bu rektör, üniversite rektörü, ülke bizim, üniversite bizim, rektör bizim, elbette herkes görevini yapacak bu vatan için, halk için ama biraz dikkat! Al sana yargıya müdahale! ünce inceleme başlatılıyor, sonra niyet anlaşılıyor, dava kapanıyor. Ama dikkatiniz çekiliyor, kendi işine bak, bizim işimize karışma, derecesine. Nasıl oluyorsa bu iş, oluyor işte bizim ülkemizde.

Neyse biz vakamıza devam edelim bakalım. Biz o gün, gecikmesinde sakınca olduğu gerekçesiyle savcıdan yazılı izin alamadık. Savcı dedi: *şifahen ben izin veriyorum arayın*. Dedik: Savcı Bey şifahen olmaz, imza atın şu kağıda, arada Sayın Arınç var, yarın görev yetki hududunu aşmak falan, al başına belayı, bizi kim kurtaracak? Tabi savcı da düşünüyordu sanırım, O’nu kim kurtaracak? 
Velhasıl o gün izin alamadık, mahkemeye müracaat etti savcı bey, iş yarına kaldı. Ekipler çevrede, tedbirimiz tamam.

Geldim bizim meşhur koltuğa ve oturdum. Yaktım bir sigara, düşünüyorum, bu iş, ne iş diye. Dediler, komutan arıyor. Dedim, hangi komutan? *Jandarma Genel Komutanı şener Paşa*. şaşırdım, heyecanlandım. Dedim, genel komutan beni niye arar? Ne sorar, acaba bir kusur mu ettik hizmette? Ne, nedir bilmeden bağırdım var gücümle: *Albay Sarızeybek, Manisa İl Jandarma Komutanı, emret komutanım.*

*-Nasılsın evladım.
*
*-Sağ ol komutanım.
*
*-Anlat bakayım bu Arınç meselesi nedir?
*
*-Emredersin komutanım*, dedim ve anlattım bir bir.

*-şimdi olay ne safhada?
*
*-Komutanım, savcılık kanalıyla mahkemeye başvurduk arama kararının genişletilmesi için. Yarın cevap verecekler. Biz gerekli tedbirleri aldık, bekliyoruz komutanım.
*
*-Peki, evin etrafında tedbir aldınız mı, filme çektiniz mi?
*
*-Evet komutanım.
*
*-şimdi o tüm dokümanlardan, CD’lerden birer kopya çıkar, hemen bu gece bana bir kuryeyle gönder.
*
*-Emredersin komutanım.* Dedik ve gönderdik.

O zaman da şaşırmıştım şimdi de şaşkınım; Genel Komutan’ın bizzat bu işle ilgilenmesi ve Alay Komutanı’yla doğrudan temasa geçmesi; arada Kurmay Başkanı Korgeneral var, Bölge Komutanı Tuğgeneral var. Bilmem ki elbet bir bildiği vardı. Büyüklerimin deyip geçtim ve hiç düşünmedim. 

Gece saat dokuz ya da on gibi, dediler *sizi Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi Meclis Başkanı Sayın Bülent Arınç telefonla arıyor.* Vallahi korktum. Korku gibi değil de başka bir şey, beni niye arıyor acaba, merak ettim. Bir yandan da mutluyum. Dedim, Erdal artık adam oldun, bak kimler arıyor seni. Herhalde nedir bu iş diye soracak, nasıl anlatayım şeriat irtica falan. Ya korkumdan ya da başka bir şeyden telefona çıkamadım. Oldu sabah.

Ya sabah sabah olur mu, diyeceksiniz ama oldu, Sayın Arınç sabah sabah bizi gene aradı cep telefonumdan. O da evladım diyor Genel Komutan gibi.

*Albay Sarızeybek. Buyurun Sayın Meclis Başkanım.
*
*Bir arama yapacakmışsınız annemim evinde.
*
*Evet, Sayın Meclis Başkanım. Elimizde mahkeme kararı var. Her şey yasalara uygun Sayın Meclis Başkanım.
*
*Aramada dikkat edin olur mu, alt katta annemin eşyaları var, onlara bir zarar vermesinler askerler.
*
*Emredersiniz Sayın Meclis Başkanım. Ben bizzat aramada bulunacağım. Hiçbir şeye zarar verilmeyecek. Bundan emin olunuz Sayın Meclis Başkanım.

*Tabi ben bunları söylüyorum, zannediyorum ki biz biraz sonra arama yapacağız. Ama nerde? Bakın ve görün olanları, olaylar nasıl gelişti. 

Telefon bitti, inanın içim bir garip oldu. ben neyim ki, bir albay, il jandarma komutanı. Beni arayan kim? Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin kurucusu Gazi Paşanın Meclis Başkanı, Türk Milleti’nin Meclisinde Başkan. Beni niye arıyor?
Jandarma annesinin evinde arama yapacak!

Niye yapacak?

Atatürk’ün kurduğu cumhuriyet yerine şeriatı getirmeyi hedefleyen bir tarikat ya da cemaatin yaptığı izinsiz dini eğitimin önlenmesi ve faaliyetlerinin açığa çıkarılması için!

Neyse biz gene konumuza dönelim. Mahkemeye müracaat ettik, bekliyoruz karar gelsin diye ve geldi. *Bizim talebimiz yeterli delil olmadığından reddedilmiş!* Hayda! Tabi biz yargıya nasıl müdahale edelim! Peki, hani önce delil vardı, bu delile dayanarak da arama kararı verilmişti? şimdi ne oldu? şimdi ne değişti? 

Her vatandaş gibi bir üst mahkemeye müracaat ettik, bu kararın bozulması için. Yanılmıyorsam oldu akşam. İş kaldı yarına. Savcı, çok sevdiğimiz saydığımız insan, bizim gözlerimize bakıyor, ne diyeyim, ne söyleyeyim diye. Bir şey demesine gerek yok ki arif olan anlıyor zaten. 

Biz gene döndük makama ve şu ünlü koltuğa oturduk. Haberci geldi. Dedi, komutan arıyor ama bu sefer açıkladı, arayan Genel Komutan: 

*Evladım, noldu? Gelişmeler nasıl?
*
*Komutanım, mahkeme talebimizi reddetti. Bir üst mahkemeye başvuruldu. Kararı bekliyoruz. Bütün yasal yolları kullanıyoruz komutanım.
*
*Evde tedbirler devam ediyor mu?
*
*Ediyor komutanım. 24 saat esasına göre tedbir aldık. Komutanım ayrıca Meclis Başkanı Sayın Arınç aradı. Eşyalara zarar verilmemesini istedi. Bilgilerinize arz ederim.
*
*Başka bir şey dedi mi?
*
*Demedi komutanım. Bizimle çok nazik konuştu. Görevimize müdahale olacak bir şey demedi komutanım.
*
*Son alınan dokümanları da hemen bu gece kuryeye ver, doğrudan bana getirsin.
*
*Emredersiniz komutanım. Başka bir emriniz var mı komutanım. Sağ olun komutanım.
*
Ben hala anlamamıştım bu iş ne işti? Bir yanda Meclis Başkanı bir yanda Genel Komutan. Kendi kendime soruyorum acaba eksik bir şey mi yaptık ya da kusur mu işledik diye. Bir şey de bulamıyordum eksik ya da kusur ama bir gariplik vardı bu işte.

Oldu ertesi gün. Merakla beklenen karar çıktı. üst mahkemede talebimizi reddetti. Başkaca bir itiraz merci de kalmamıştı. Durumu Genel Komutan’a bildirdim, ilgili kararları istedi, gönderdim. Tabi bu soruşturma başımıza gelince başladık biz bir dünü bir bugünü düşünmeye. şener Paşa ısrarla bu Arınç olayını takip etmiş, günlük gelişmeleri adım adım izlemiş ve her belgeyi CD ortamında bizden almıştı yani bizim gönderdiğimiz kuryeden.

Olay önemliydi. Zeki ve fakir çocukların bir örgüt marifetiyle tek tek tespit edilip vakıf adı altında kurulan tarikat yurtlarında toplanması, eğitimlerinin baştan sona takibi, kendi görüşleri doğrultusunda dini eğitime tabi tutulması, üniversitelerden hocaların yaz aylarında bunlara özel eğitim verilmesi, bunların tüm masraflarının hayırsever insanlarımız tarafından karşılanması, bu öğrencilerinin okul sonrası yaşamlarının denetlenmesi, tüm bunlar sizce ne demektir?

Yurt içinde il il hatta birçok ilçe de teşkilatlanma, yurt dışında özellikle Kafkas ülkelerinde teşkilatlanma, her bir yerin sorumlusu, adres ve telefon ve bunların içinde Sayın Arınç’ın annesine ait beş katlı bina da var, tüm bunlar sizce ne demek? Tüm bunların amacı nedir? Bunlara göz yummak ne demektir? Sonra üzkök Paşa aklıma geldi hani şu emekli olduğu sırada Sayın Arınç’ı ziyaret edip “demokratikleşme sürecine katkılarınız unutulmayacak” diyen üzkök Paşa. Dedim her hal demokrasi bu, laik cumhuriyete karşı teşkilatlanmak. (...) 

*Erdal Sarızeybek / Ya Gazi Paşa Duyarsa*
*


Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*HANGİSİ DEMOKRASİ YANLISI HANGİSİ ERGENEKONCU*



24.02.2010 11:37

Hürriyet gazetesi yazarı Ertuğrul üzkök günlerdir medyanın gündeminde olan iki savcının profilini ele aldı. Geçmişleri incelendiğinde hangisinin çok farklı sonuçların elde edildiğini belirten üzkök şu soruyu soruyor;* “Allah aşkına sizce bu savcılardan hangisi demokrasi yanlısıdır, hangisi Ergenekoncudur?”* 

İşte üzkök’ün *“Ben hangisi kim karıştırdım”* başlıklı yazısı;

BUGüNLERDE, günde sadece bir yazı yazmak beni kesmiyor; günde iki, üç, beş defa yazmak istiyorum.

Yazmak değil de hep sormak istiyorum.

Kime soracaksın derseniz, sorularımın ne adresi, ne muhatabı var.

“Kaos” durumları böyledir. Kim kime dum duma.

Yazıp yazıp sulara atmak istiyorum.

Bir yazar içindeki bazı şeyleri yazamıyorsa, yazabilmenin tek yolu sorular sormaktır.

Cevabı bugün verilemeyecek, adressiz, muhatapsız, iadesiz taahhütsüz sorular.

* * *

Mesela şu Erzurum ve Erzincan savcıları meselesi.

Geçen pazar günü Hürriyet harika bir şey yaptı.

*“İki başsavcının farklarını”* manşetten verdi.

Dünkü Radikal Gazetesi’nde de ikisi hakkında mükemmel iki portre hazırlamışlar.

O portrelere bakıyorum ve içimden şu soru geliyor:

*“Burada bir yanlışlık var. Eğer savcılar arasındaki savaş, Türkiye’de yaşadığımız güç savaşının yansıması ise, bu iki savcının tam zıt mevzilerde olması gerekirdi.”*

üyleyse ne oluyor Allah aşkına...

Gelin isterseniz, iki savcının portrelerine birlikte göz atalım.

Mesela Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner.

Hani şu “Ergenekoncu” diye hapse atılan başsavcı.

Mazisine, mesleki siciline bakıyorum.

1996 yılında “Fırat’ın öteki yakasında” işlenen cinayetlere dalmış.

O dönemde insan hakları dernekleri ile ilişkiye geçip, faili meçhul cinayetleri araştırmış.

Hangi dönem?

Liberal arkadaşların postmodern darbe dediği yıllar değil mi?

İktidarda *“mağdur”* Necmettin Erbakan ile *“mağdur”* Tansu üiller’in olduğu, bazılarının “postmodern darbe” dediği yıllarda, bu genç savcı ne yapıyormuş?

Faili meçhul cinayetlerin üzerine gidiyormuş.

şimdi ona diyorlar?

*“Ergenekoncu...”*

* * *

Peki öteki?

Hani bugün “Türkiye normalleşiyor” diyenlerin çok beğendiği, “Helal olsun” diyerek sırtını sıvazladığı öteki savcı?

üok özel yetkilerle donatılmış, bir tür “Zamane DGM Savcısı”...

Osman şanal?

Onun hukuki sicili nasıl?

Bu arkadaş nasıl biri?

Yine Radikal’deki portresinden okuyorum.

11 Ağustos 2008’de Kemah’ta PKK saldırısında şehit olan 10 askerimizin soruşturması ona verilmiş.

şimdi Ergenekoncu avına çıkan bu çok özel yetkili savcı bakın neler yapıyor.

Ağustos 2009’da bazı köylüler hakkında, bu olayda, teröristlere pil verdiği ve “PKK’ya yardım ettiği” gerekçesiyle müebbet hapis istiyor.

Ama aynı savcı, üç ay sonra bu defa Jandarma İstihbarat’tan sorumlu binbaşıya “Saldırı sizin işiniz mi” diye soruyor ve o saldırıyı bile Ergenekon’a sokmaya uğraşıyor.

Arada sadece üç ay var.

şimdi neredeyse demokrasi havarisi ilan edilen bu DGM savcılarından bile daha özel yetkilere sahip savcı, aynı dönemde birtakım dergi ve gazetelere dava açıyor.

Sebep,* “Terör örgütü olmak”.*

Allah aşkına sizce bu savcılardan hangisi demokrasi yanlısıdır, hangisi Ergenekoncudur?

Ben bilmiyorum.

Sadece soruyorum ve merak ediyorum.

Cevabını bugün alamayacağımı, ancak ilerde, bugünküne benzer davalar açıldığında, daha doğrusu açılabildiğinde alabileceğimi de çok iyi biliyorum.

* * *

Bugün için söyleyebileceğim tek şey var.

Ey siyasiler, ey bürokratlar, ey aydınlar.

28 şubat’ta “durumdan vazife çıkaranlar” vardı.

Bugün de, şöhret uğruna, ikbal uğruna “durumdan vazife çıkaranlar” var.

Sakın bana bugün yaşananların, ancak ilkel kabilelerde görülen bir kan davası olmadığını söylemeyin.

Bugünlerde herkese tavsiye ediyorum.

şezlongu alıp, nehrin kenarına geçin.

Oradan her şey çok daha açık görünüyor.

şu sıralar, fikir söylemeyip, sadece seyretme zamanı.

Her şey, her gerçek önünüzden akıp geçiyor.

Yapacağınız tek şey, soruları sorup, o sulara atmak.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*TARAF MANşETLERİNİ BU ANKETE BAKARAK MI ATIYOR*



24.02.2010 12:06


Yayına başladığından beri TSK’ya saldırmayı ve darbe paranoyası yaymayı yayın çizgisi haline getiren Taraf gazetesinin bugünkü sürmanşeti yine çok ilginçti. Dün gece Genelkurmay’da yapılan toplantı ve bu toplantıyla ilgili olarak internete konulan bilgi için Taraf’ın uygun gördüğü başlık şuydu: 

*“NE YANİ DARBE Mİ YAPACAKSINIZ”* 

Bir gazete Genelkurmay karargahına *“Haydi darbe yapın da görelim”* diye rest çekmekten ne medet umar? 

Bu sorunun yanıtı, bugün Yalçın Doğan’ın Hürriyet’teki yazısında verdiği bir anketin sonuçlarında yatıyor. Anket sonuçlarına göre darbe tartışmaları en çok hükümete yarıyormuş! Yalçın Doğan yazısının “Darbeyle gelen düğün bayram” başlıklı bölümünde Estima Araştırma şirketinin anketinin sonuçlarını yazdı:

DEMOKRATİK kültüre katkı mı? Sivilleşmeye adım mı? Yoksa, kör uçuş mu?
Nereye gidiyoruz, soruları yanı sıra, bütün bu yaşadıklarımızın, kime, ne yararı var? Toplumda kutuplaşmayı mı artırıyor, yoksa çalkalanma sonunda sakin limana demir atmayı mı kolaylaştıracak?

Halk hemen her gün yaşanan “son dakika” gerilimlerini nasıl algılıyor? Bir gün başsavcının diğer başsavcıyı tutuklaması, ertesi gün dev dalgalar halinde gelen ürpertici göz altına almalar. Grevler, eylemler, sokaklara dökülmeler, siyasal kapışmalar, itişmeler, işsizlik ve ötesi.

Temel soru, baş döndüren bu gelişmeleri, ama asıl askerlerin tutuklanmasını halk nasıl değerlendiriyor?

şubat başında, bu son dalgadan önce, Estima Araştırma şirketi çeşitli illerde bir anket düzenliyor. Soru, darbe tartışmaları kime yarıyor, gibi çok spesifik, nokta atışlı bir soru.

*İKTİDARA YARIYOR*

Estima’nın anketinden çıkan sonuca göre, darbe tartışmaları;

- Yüzde 28.7 hiç kimseye yaramıyor.
- Yüzde 21.9 hükümete yarıyor.
- Yüzde 20.5 yabancı ülkelere yarıyor.
- Yüzde 16.6 fikri yok.
- Yüzde 8.2 muhalefete yarıyor.

Halkın üçte birine yakın bölümü, bu tartışmaların kimseye yaramadığını düşünüyor. Ne demek bu? Türkiye’nin gündemi bu değil, demek. Hele de, aynı oran fikri olmayanlarla toplandığında, Türkiye’nin yarısına yakın bölümü, bu tartışmalara sırtını dönüyor. Seyirci kalıyor.

Bununla birlikte, darbe tartışmalarından en kazançlı çıkan, iktidar partisi. Halkın yüzde 21.9’u bunu demokratikleşme olarak algılıyor ve destekliyor. 

İktidarın Ergenekon ve devamına neden bu kadar sahip 
çıktığı böylece netleşiyor.

Muhalefet ise, bu tartışmalardan küçük bir pay alıyor.

*KAYGI VEREN ORAN*

Darbe tartışmalarına şu açıdan bakan çok kişi yok belki. Ama, ilginç biçimde, halkın yüzde 20.5’i tartışmaların yabancı ülkelere yaradığı düşüncesinde.
Ordu yıpratılıyor, kaygısı.

İktidar partisinde bu duygu o kadar ağırlık taşımayabilir, ancak halkın buna karşı duyarlığı, beklenenin üstünde. Oran güvenlik boyutu açısından yüksek.
Anket, iktidarın stratejisini yansıtıyor. Ne kadar çok darbe tartışması ya da iddiası, o kadar çok ekmek. Bunların üzerine gitmek, demokratikleşmeye bir adım daha atmanın ötesine sarkıyor. İktidar bu iddialar üzerinden, kaybettiği oyları topluyor.

Elle gelen düğün bayram, misali, burada iktidar açısından, darbeyle gelen düğün bayram vaziyeti. 

Buna rağmen, iktidarın kullandığı üslubun sivilleşmeye götüreceğini söylemek saflık. Sivilleşme yerine, toplumda kutuplaşma artıyor.

Kaldı ki, sivilleşmenin tek kodu darbe tartışmaları değil.

 
*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*EKREM DUMANLI’NIN GüZü KüR OLDU*



24.02.2010 14:48


Genelkurmay Başkanlığı dün saat 18.55’te bir bildiri yayınladı:

*“İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca yürütülmekte olan bir soruşturma kapsamında ortaya çıkan ciddi durumu değerlendirmek üzere, bugün Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Karargahında Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinde görevli bütün Orgeneral ve Oramirallerin katılımı ile bir toplantı icra edilmiştir.”*

Açıklama bu kadar. Ama önemi büyük ve dünyanın neresinde olursa olsun böyle bir açıklama her yerde birinci sayfa haberidir.

Bu nedenle bugün ulusal bütün gazetelerin birinci sayfasında Genelkurmay bildirisi vardı. Yandaşlar küçük, diğerleri geniş yer verdi bu haberi. Ama bir şekilde yer verdiler.

Genelkurmay açıklamasını birinci sayfasında görmeyen tek bir gazete oldu: Zaman.

Haber, Zaman’ın 16’ıncı sayfasında etekte solda yani görülmesi zor yerde yayınlandı. Başlık ise Zaman’ın meşrebine uygun oldu:* “Genelkurmay Karargahı’nda Balyoz zirvesi.”*

Hani belki haber baskıya yetişmemiştir filan diyebilirsiniz. Ama bu doğru bir tahmin değil. üünkü Başbakan’ın üç bakanla birlikte konutunda gerçekleştirdiği ve saat 01.30’da tamamlanan toplantının haberi Zaman’ın 13’üncü sayfasında yer buluyor.

*Geriye ne kalıyor?* 

Genelkurmay açıklaması birinci sayfada haber olmuyorsa, geriye kalan tek seçenek (teşbihte hata olmaz) genel yayın yönetmeninin gözünün kör olduğudur.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BEN YASEMİN üONGAR’A VEKALET VERMEDİM*



25.02.2010 00:41

Taraf Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmen Yardımcısı *Yasemin üongar* *“Hayırlı Korku”* başlıklı bir yazı yazmış. Habertürk internet sitesi de bu yazıyı alıp manşetlerinin arasına koymuş.

Yazının bir bölümü beni de yakından ilgilendirdiği için hakkında konuşma gereği doğdu. Yasemin Hanım yazısının o bölümünde şöyle diyor: 

“Bugüne kadar nice hayatı bitiren, nice vücutta ve zihinde derin yaralar açan, nice kuşağın istikbalini karartan darbelerle hiç hesaplaşmamış; askerin siyasete müdahale etmesine göz yummuş; darbe planlarını, muhtıraları, andıçları, lahikaları “olağan şüphelilerin olağan meşgalesi” addedip yargılamamış bir ülkede, nihayet ilk kez, bunların her birinin “ceza gerektiren bir suç” olduğu fikri yerleşmeye başlıyor.” 

Ben, sayın yazarın sözünü ettiği o kuşaklardan birinin temsilcilerindenim. *12 Mart* ve *12 Eylül* *Amerikancı* askeri diktatörlüklerinin zulmünü görmüş, zindanlarında yatmış, sürgünlerini yaşamış biriyim. Ama onun bizler adına bu sözleri söylemesine vekalet vermedim.

Yaşadığımız o zulmü bugünkü kuşaklara aktarmaya aklım da yetiyor kalemim de. Kimsenin bana bunların *“ceza gerektiren bir suç”* olduğunu öğretmesine ihtiyacım yok. O darbelerle hesaplaşılmamış olduğu da doğru değildir. Bu ülkenin yurtseverlerinin diktatörlerle mücadelesi arşivlerde duran ciltler dolusu bir destandır. Tarihin kendisiyle başladığını sananlar bu destanı kimsenin gözünden saklayamazlar.

Size gelince; 

Gece darbeyle yatıp sabah darbeyle kalkıyorsunuz ama ben ne bu yazıda ne de başka bir yazınızda geçmiş darbelerdeki *Amerikan* parmağından söz ettiğinizi hiç duymadım! Anayasanın 12 Eylül generallerine dokunulmazlık getiren 15. Maddesinin kaldırılması için kılınızı kıpırdattığınızı hiçbir yerde okumadım.

Kıpırdatmadınız. üünkü o darbeleri yapanlar *Amerika*’nın *“bizim oğlanlarıydı”*. Siz de o “bizim oğlanların” bugünkü temsilcileri olduğunuz için o kısımları es geçtiniz. 

Siz bırakın geçmişte istikbali kararan kuşaklara *“fuzuli vekillik”* yapmayı da, kendi adınıza konuşun. Ne zaman, nerede, kimden ne baskı gördüyseniz onu anlatın. Ne geçmişte ne de bugün kimseden en küçük bir fiske bile yemediniz. Sadece geçmişi çok iyi bilmeyen genç kuşakların tarihle buluşmasını engellemek için gerçekleri karartmaya çalışıyorsunuz.

Kendiniz başkalarına zulmederken, bizlere geçmişte yapılan zulümden söz etme hakkını kimden alıyorsunuz? Cumhuriyeti savunan insanları *“cuntacı, Ergenekoncu”* suçlamalarıyla ihbar edip engizisyon mahkemelerine gönderiyorsunuz. Gözaltına alınan, tutuklanan insanları masumiyet karinesine bile aldırmadan suçlu ilan ediyor, onurlarıyla oynuyor, kin kusuyorsunuz. Sizin gibi vicdansızların geçmişte zulüm görenlerin hakkını savunacağına kim inanır?
Bizim *Amerikancı* diktatörlüklerden çektiğimiz acıları kirli siyasetinize alet etmenize izin vermiyoruz.

Biz gladionun eli kalemli yeni tetikçilerini deşifre etme gücünü, geçmişte çektiğimiz o acılardan alıyoruz. 

 

*Doğan Yurdakul 
*Odatv.com

*Not:* “Fuzuli vekil” sözü değerli Ceza Hukuku hocam ve Dekanım Uğur Alacakaptan’a aittir. İlgili kişiden yetki almadığı halde onun adına konuşanlarla alay etmek için kullanırdı. Güngör Uras’ın “Bak, Ben Sana Anlatayım” adlı yeni çıkan kitabının giriş bölümünde bu sözün hatırlatıldığına çok sevindim.

----------


## bozok

*BU SORULAR YANIT BEKLİYOR*



25.02.2010 11:24


Hürriyet yazarı *Cüneyt ülsever*, son bir haftadır olup bitenlerin içinden en kritik soruları bulup çıkardı. Soruları okuduğunuzda nasıl bir hukuksuzluk, mantıksızlık ve akıl dışılık denizinde yüzdüğümüzü göreceksiniz.

*İşte Cüneyt ülsever’in “Aklıma takılan sorular!” başlıklı yazısı:* 

"* İsmailağa Cemaati’nin silahlı örgüt olduğunu iddia etmeyen Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı aynı cemaatin silahlı örgüt olduğunu iddia eden Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcısı tarafından Ergenekon ürgütü üyesi olmak iddiası ile tutuklandı.

Aynı Erzincan Savcısı Ergenekon’un kardeş örgütü olarak bilinen JİTEM’i de sorgulamıştı. Erzincan Savcısı hangi tarihte taraf değiştirmiş?

* * *

* HSYK Erzurum Savcısı’nı görevden aldı ama savcı kararı iplemedi. Azil kararı Erzurum’a ulaştıktan sonra tutuklu Erzincan Savcısı’nın dosyasını Ergenekon Davası’na bakan üzel Yetkili İstanbul Savcılığı’na gönderdi. Ancak “Ergenekon savcıları” dosyanın kendilerini ilgilendirmediğini bildirip, dosyayı Erzurum’a geri yolladılar. “Ergenekoncu” olduğu iddia edilen savcı hakkında “Ergenekon savcıları” yetkisizlik kararı verdiler. Erzincan Savcısı’nın “suçunun” son evsafı ne?

* * *

* İsmailağa Cemaati’ni soruşturan Erzincan Başsavcısı’nı telefonla aradığını önce reddeden, dönemin Adalet Bakanı Cemil üiçek sonunda savcıyı aradığını kabul etti, ancak masumane bir tavır içinde *“yaklaşan seçimler dolayısıyla tutuklu çocukların salıverilmesini”* rica ettiğini söyledi. üocukların tutuklu değil, *“gizli Kuran Kursu”*na gitmeye zorlanarak tersine mağdur olduğunu iddia eden soruşturmaya *“seçim nedeni”* ile müdahale etmek yürütmenin yargıya müdahalesi sayılmaz mı? Bu ülkede mahkemeler seçim döneminde özel hassasiyet ile mi çalışmalıdırlar?

* * *

* Balyoz Harekatı iddiası ile hazırlanan takriben 5.000 sayfa tutan iddianamenin orijinal olduğuna TüBİTAK’ın karar verdiğini yazdım. Okurlar 5.000 sayfalık iddianamenin hepsinin orijinal olduğuna TüBİTAK’ın nasıl karar verdiğini sorguluyorlar. Ben cevap veremedim, bir yetkili bana yardımcı olabilir mi?

* * *

* Başbakan vekili Cemil üiçek Genelkurmay’a giderek Başbakan’a açıkça hakaret eden Erdek kökenli “parola-şifre” meselesi için Başbakan’ın haklı kırgınlığını bildirdi. Ancak neden Genelkurmay’a kendi gitti de Başbakan’a bağlı Genelkurmay Başkanı’nı Başbakanlığa çağırmadı? “Mahcup” duruma düşen gönül almak için “hakaret gören”in ayağına gitmez de, tersi mi olur?

* * *

* Yılda sadece 2 kere YAş toplantılarında bir araya gelen *“orgeneral ve oramiraller” “olağanüstü”* toplandılar ve *“ciddi”* gelişmeler karşısında duydukları endişeleri dile getirdiler. Hukuki yanlışlardan mı, yoksa bizzat gözaltılardan mı endişeliler? Daha önce *“kendi bildikleri”* de olduğunu açıklayan TSK ne zaman *“ciddi”* tepkisini anlamlandıracak ve önemli neleri açıklayacak? Halen neden bekleniyor? Yoksa bir süre sonra TSK’nın *“olağanüstü açıklama ve toplantıları”*nı kanıksayacak mıyız?

* * *

* Melih Aşık senelerdir Hazine’den (devlet sırtından) geçinenlere takan Mehmet Altan’ın TMSF (Hazine-Devlet)’nin üstüne kalmış Cine-5’te hiç seyredilmeyen programı için kaç para aldığını sorguladı. Mehmet Altan cevap vermedi. Daha sonra Melih Aşık Cine-5’in yeni yönetiminin Mehmet Altan’ın işine son verdiğini de yazdı. TMSF’nin televizyonu Cine-5’te program yapan ve tıpkı Altan gibi Hazine’nin sırtından geçinenlere kızan başka* “liberaller”* de var. Onların hiç seyredilmeyen programları da sona erecek mi, yoksa onlar Hazine’nin sırtından geçinmeye devam edecekler mi?"


*
Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*EMEKLİ KOMUTANLARI KİM SORGULUYOR?*



25.02.2010 12:03

“Balyoz Planı Soruşturması” kapsamında İstanbul Adliyesi'ne getirilen emekli komutanların sorgusu başladı. Başsavcı ve vekillerinin rahatsızlığı nedeniyle sorguyu kimin yapacağı tartışılıyordu. Odatv’nin edindiği bilgilere göre; eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı İbrahim Fırtına şu an *Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı*’nın odasında. Fırtına’nın ardından odaya *Emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek* girecek.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*FETHULLAH GüLEN BALYOZ PLANINI RüYASINDA MI GüRDü



25.02.2010 19:25
* 
*Son dönemde Türkiye gündemini belirleyen gelişmeler ile Fethullah Gülen Cemaati arasında sık sık bağlantı kuruluyor. Cemaatin emniyet, yargı, siyaset içinde örgütlenmesinin son dönem orduya karşı faaliyetleri belirlediği konuşuluyor.*
*
Peki, bu iddialar ne kadar gerçek? Haberleşme nasıl sağlanıyor?*

*Rüya tabiri ve Gülen sitesi aynı kanaldan*

Bu konuyla ilgili herkesi şaşırtacak bir örnek verelim. ürneğimizde şifreli bir haberleşme yöntemi kullanılıyor.

ünce kısa bir bilgilendirme…

Fethullah Gülen ile bilgilerin, videoların, yazıların, özel fotoğrafların, konuşmaların yayınlandığı özel bir site var.

Sitenin adı *“www.fethullahgulenhasreti.com”*.



Site, “Bünyamin İzzet” isimli “İzmir-Alsancak” adresli bir kişi adına kayıtlı.
Yine aynı kişi ve adrese kayıtlı bir site daha var *“www.tabirci.com”*.
Sitenin iletişim adresindeki yetkili ile görüşmemizde “fethullahgulenhasreti.com” sitesinin servis sağlayıcısının kendileri olduğunu ancak içeriğin bir hekim tarafından sağlandığını, “tabirci.com” un ise içerik ve servis sağlayıcısının kendileri olduğunu söyledi.

tabirci.com’a girenler rüyalarını belli bir ücret karşılığı yorumlatıyorlar. Kısacası bankaya belli bir ücret yatırdıktan sonra rüyanızı bu adrese gönderiyorsunuz. Site rüyanızın tabirini size yapıyor.

Site geçtiğimiz yıllarda Fethullah gülen’in Türkiye’ye gelişinin gecikeceğini de rüya tabiri yoluyla bilmesiyle tanınıyor.

Bu noktada şaşırtıcı bir bağlantı daha var.

Tabirci.com sitesinde Fethullah Gülen ile ilgili çeşitli rüyalar da yer alıyor.

Rüyalarında Fethullah Gülen’i görenler bu rüyalarını siteye gönderiyor. Site ise bu rüyaları yorumluyor.

Rüyaların tabirlerinde güncel olaylara ilişkin şifreler yer alıyor. Bu rüyalar daha sonra “fethullahgulenhasreti.com” sitesinde de yer alıyor.

*Balyoz'u rüyasında görmüş!*

tabirci.com sitesinde yayınlanan 6 Aralık 2009 tarihi ve halen sitenin manşetinde yer alan bir rüya tabiri var. Rüya şu başlıkla verilmiş: *“DEVLET BAşKANI İHTİLAL GİRİşİMİ İüİNDEKİ YüNETİCİLERİ GüREVDEN ALACAK”.
*
üstelik rüya tabirinin yanında Abdullah Gül’ün de resmi var.



*Siteye rüyayı gönderenin rüyası noktasına, virgülüne dokunmadan şöyle:*

“Ben sanırım yurtdısı gibi bi yerdeyim yani evden uzakta bi yerde. Gokyuzune bakıyorum ama gece. Sonra ay çıkıyor ama kıpkırmızı ve dolunay. Kocaman bi de. 

Birden yakınlaşıp uzaklaşmaya gokyuzunde hareket etmeye başlıyor. Ama ateş sacar gibi kıpkırmızı. Bi gariplik var diyorum sonra deprem gibi yer sallanıyor falan 

Zaman duruyor. Saatler çalışmıyor vs. Herkes ay cekimden çıktı falan diye bağrısıyor. Acayip korkuyorum urkuyorum .”

*Rüya ise site tarafından şöyle tabir edilmiş:*

“Rüyanızda yabancı yerde olduğunuzu görmeniz; içinde olduğunuz ve karar vermekte zorlandığınız bir duruma işaret etmektedir. Bu durumdan zarar görmeden çıkmak istiyorsanız *tecrübeli insanlara* danışın.

Rüyanızdaki gökyüzü, kıpkırmızı dolunay, dolunayın ateş saçması *ülkemizde en önemli kurumların üst yönetimlerindeki değişikliğe* işaret etmektedir.
*Devlet başkanı bu kurumların başında bulunan kişilerin etkilerini azaltacak ve onları zarar veremez hale getirecek.*

*Bu süreçte kızgınlık ve dehşet senaryoları uygulamaya konulacak.Halk korku ve dehşet içinde olayları izlerken zarar görmeyecek.*

*ülkemiz korktuklarından emin olarak güzel günlere doğru hızla ilerleyecek.*

Devlet başkanının bu tasarrufu *adalet eliyle de tecelli edebilir yetkileriyle de. O günlerde ülkede çok büyük kargaşa çıkarma girişimleri olacak.* 
Yer sarsılması benzeri olay halk hareketlerine işaret etmektedir. Bu kurumların içindeki illegal uzantılar halkı sokağa dökmek için çok çaba serf edecekler.
Tüm çabaları boşa çıkacak. Halk onları terk edecek ve evlerine çekilecekler.
Kim evine ve devletine sığınırsa korktuklarından emin olacak. Bu rüya ülkemizin yakın geleceğinde yaşanacak olaylara apaçık işaret ediyor.

Devlet yönetimini elinde bulunduranların bu günden önlem almaları, illegal unsurların zarar vermeleri, ülkemizdeki huzuru bozmaları engellenmiş olur.
Devleti yönetenlerin doğru ve hızlı istihbarat almaları, *etkili emniyet kuvvetlerini hazır bulundurmaları acil ve elzemdir.*

Ay çekiminden çıkması* bir tür ihtilal girişimi* anlamına gelebilir.

*Devleti yönetenlerin bu süreçte kısa süreli de olsa kararsız kalmaları söz konusudur. Bu konuda yapılacak tek şey istişare, danışmaktır.*
Devleti yönetenlerin bu sorunları ve girişimleri danışarak aşabileceği rüyanızdan anlaşılıyor.”

*Tevafuk mu*

Rüya ve tabiri biraz tuhaf değil mi? Durumdan değil ama rüyadan vazife çıkarmak buna denir zannedersem. Tabirin bu kadar detaylı günceli yakalaması ve 06.12.2009’dan bugüne yaşananlar hakkında ipucu vermesi de STV’nin acar yorumcusu Asım Yıldırım’ın deyimiyle “*tevafuk*” olsa gerek.

Taraf Gazetesi Balyoz Planı’nı 20 Ocak 2010 tarihinde yayınladı. Planın ardından bugün emekli kuvvet komutanlarının sorgulanmasına kadar giden süreç başladı. Erzincan-Erzurum hattında Gülen Cemaati’ni soruşturan savcı tutuklandı. 3. Ordu Komutanı ifadeye çağrıldı. Eski Erzincan Alay Komutanı tutuklandı. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nda tüm orgeneral ve amiraller olağanüstü bir toplantı yaptı. *Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, Başbakan ve Genelkurmay Başkanı ile zirve gerçekleştirdi.* 

*Başbuğ’u “görevden al” mesajı
*
Evet, Balyoz’un Taraf Gazetesi tarafından açıklanmasından bir ay önce “*Bu süreçte kızgınlık ve dehşet senaryoları uygulamaya konulacak. Halk korku ve dehşet içinde olayları izlerken zarar görmeyecek”* ifadeleri ile yaşanacak olaylar önceden haber veriliyor.

*Ardından Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’e istişare etmesi, kararsız olmaması, askerleri etkisizleştirmesi uyarısında bulunuluyor. Bu etkisizleştirmenin ise Başbuğ’un görevden alınmasıyla olacağı anlaşılıyor.
*
Yakında bu güçlerin bitirileceği, *emniyet teşkilatının hazır tutulması uyarısında bulunuluyor.
*
Rüya tabircisi olarak kendini tanıtan ve Fethullah Gülen’le aynı kanaldan yayın yapan bu sitenin sadece rüya tabiri yapmadığı, belirli yerlere mesajlar verdiği izlenimi genel kabul görüyor. Bir rüya sitesi adeta haberleşme amacıyla kullanılıyor izlenimi sitedeki mesajlardan anlaşılıyor.


*Efe Noyan
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*'Başbuğ'u kim dinledi?'*



Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın *“dinlenmesi”* ve oluşturulan kasetin piyasaya sürülmesi,* “geçiştirilecek”* bir durum değildir elbette...

Bu dinleme* “nerede”* tespit edildi!?.

üok önemlidir...

Ya *“içeride”,* ya da *“dışarıda”* yapılan bir tespit..

Başbuğ, elbette,* “konuştuğu”* mekanı biliyor ve muhtemelen* “sızma”* konusunda da gerçek bilgilere sahiptir. Hatta, *“sızmayı”* sağlayanı da* “nokta”* olarak bilmektedir. Ama elbette biz bunları bilemiyoruz ve tahmin yürütüyoruz..

Başbuğ’un konuşmasının bir bölümü şöyle;

_“Bilgi sızmaları oluyor maalesef, efendim Silahlı Kuvvetler’de hiç bilgi sızması olmaz. Olur. Yani maalesef olur. Niye? Maalesef çürükler yüzünden. Ama işte zarar. O zaman bu şekilde olan arkadaşları, sizin iyi tespit etmeniz lazım. Tabur komutanlığının, sizin sorumluluğunuzda...”_ 

Bu sözlerde bir *“tabur”* vurgusu var.

Konuştuklarınıza *“taburunuza sahip çıkın”* uyarısı söz konusu ise, bu *“o seviyede bir konuşma”* mekanıdır denilebilir...

O zaman akla gelen şu. Başbuğ, *“tabur komutanları”* ile konuşurken *“içeride”* dinlemeye düştü. Sesi, ya* “çürüklerce”* kayda alınıp servis edildi, ya da, konuştuğu mekan dinleniyordu.

Genelkurmay açıklaması; *“Yapılan ilk incelemede, söz konusu ses kaydının, Sayın Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın yurtdışında askeri personele yapmış olduğu bir konuşmadan yararlanılarak düzenlendiği anlaşılmıştır”* şeklinde...

Yani *“kayıt dış imalat!..”* 

Orgeneral Başbuğ, en son yurt dışı gezisini 26-27 Ocak’ta NATO Askeri Komite Toplantısı’na katılmak için Brüksel’e yapmıştı...

Başbuğ, belirttiğim gibi *“konuşmayı”* nerede yaptığını elbette biliyor... Genelkurmay *“dış kaynak”* verdiğine göre ve *“hedef saptırma”* yoksa, Başbuğ’u dinleyen-kayıt eden* “düşman”* profili ortadadır...

Brüksel’de *“dar alanda”* yapılan konuşmayı *“kayıt-servis”* eden *“çürük”* ihtimali zayıftır... Ama o zaman durum şudur. Türk Genelkurmay Başkanı, Türkiye siyaseti gereği takibe alınmış, konuşmaları elde edilmiş ve *“malzeme”* haline getirilmiştir.

Bunu Brüksel’de yapabilecek güç bellidir. Malum* “gizli servis”* organizasyonu... 

NATO Konferansına katılmak üzere Brüksel’e giden Başbuğ burada, *“düşmanca”* biçimde ve NATO gölgesinde saldırıya uğramışsa, sonuç için yapılacak değerlendirmenin boyutu geniştir.

Meseleye, *“Afganistan’a ABD uğruna gönderilecek asker, bölgedeki enerji hatları, Karadeniz’e ABD limanı, Kürt Devleti boyutunda bakmak gerekir.”* 

İlker Başbuğ’un sözlerine bakalım.

_“Son bir iki yıldır, gördüğümüz TSK’ya karşı yürütülen faaliyetler. Herkes gibi ben de doluyum, ama belki herşeyi biraz daha bilen birisi olarak dimdik olacağız, dimdik duracağız fakat her şeyin bir zamanı var. Artı biz ne yapıyoruz, tabi, ki asimetrik psikolojik harekat unsurları gerçekten ayrıntılı, kapsamlı olarak biliyoruz, bu basit de değil. Ha burda benim görevim ne, her defasında çıkıp ortaya şikayet etmek, şimdilik ortaya şikayet ediyoruz. Makamlar şikayet makamları değil, olayları uzaktan seyrediyoruz anlamına gelmez, tamam mı? Tabii ki her şeyin zamanı, yordamı, herşeyi herkes bilmez.”_ 

Asker, olanın bitenin ayrıntılı olarak farkında. *“...her şeyin bir zamanı var. ... olayları uzaktan seyrediyoruz anlamına gelmez”* sözleri anlamlıdır...



*BEHİü KILIü* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 26.2.2010

----------


## bozok

*Generallerin gecesi*



Tüm orgenerallerin, oramirallerin Genelkurmay Karargahında toplanıp ne konuştuklarını henüz öğrenemedik, çünkü *“Büyük kulak servisi”* yapılmadı!..

Ne dersiniz*,“asker”* bu sefer *“konuşmalarını”* gizleyebildi mi, dinlemeye düşmediler mi?!. 

Neyse, yakında anlarız!..

Ama izninizle bendeniz, benim *“antenlere”* göre, *“içerideki”* ağırlıklı konu hakkında *“sızdırma”* yapayım...

Orgeneraller, özellikle *“saldırı”* karşısında *“tuzağa düşmeden”* salvoların nasıl karşılanacağını, soğukkanlılığın korunarak,* “tabanın”* moralini diri tutacak yol bulunmasını ve *“atışların hedefi tutturmamasının sağlanmasını” ,* konuştular. Benim bu açıklamam, Sadettin Tantan’ın bakanlığı dönemindeki *“anlaşılmaz-şifreli”* açıklamalarına benzedi ama, arif olanın anlayacağı kesindir!..

Yine de ipucu verelim...

Sezilen şu... İktidar*,“açılım”* garabetinden, ekonomik çöküntüye ve bir o kadar da *“vitrine yansıyan yandaş zenginliği”*ne, dış politikada tavan yapan teslimiyetin olumsuz izlerine, sandığa perişan bir biçimde yol alıyor...

üare arayışı da bu?.. Ne bu?!. Askerle yoğun kavga!.. Peki bu nasıl* “çare”* , kötü gidiş için?! Denenmiş ve sonuç alınmış *“çare”*dir bu..! 22 Temmuz seçimlerini nasıl aldı iktidar, Abdullah Gül, nasıl rahatça üankaya’ya oturdu?..

Asker sayesinde!..

Büyükanıt’ın rafta kalan* “e-muhtırası”* kime yaradı!!?

Pike yapan iktidar, sıkı bir şekilde kavga çıkartmanın peşinde değil mi?.. 

Başbakan, *“Padişahım çok yaşa”* ekibi ile peylenmiş kanallarda ahaliye ne mesajlar veriyor?.. *“Benim hanımı GATA’ya almadı bu türban düşmanları”* diye yapılan konuşmalar, partisinden kopan ahaliye *“Beni bırakırsanız, türbanınız uçar ona göre haa”* mesajı değil mi?!

Maraş’ta konuşan ham çökelek, *“Biz iktidardan düşersek, Ergenekon fena intikam alır”* diye, hangi akla hizmet konuşuyor dersiniz!?.

Askerin, *“saldırılar”* karşısında alabildiğince sertleşmesini istemiyor mu iktidar?!..

Prostat kadrosundan *“darbeci”* çıkarma çabası ve* “askeri ağır tahrikle”* zorlayıp *“kılıç çekmeye”* çağırmak neyin nesi!!?

CHP Lideri Baykal, şöyle diyor;

_“Giderek kavga tırmandırılıyor, gerilim yükseltiliyor. Benim bu olayı görünce aklıma, hani, lokantaya birileri gelir, masayı düzerler, ısmarlarlar, bol bulamaç harcamalarını yaparlar. Zaman geçer, yavaş yavaş artık hesabı ödeme noktasına gelmişsindir, garson da kenara geçmiş elinde hesap pusulası yazmaya başlamıştır kaç tane ne geldi diye ve oradaki insanlar, ya, ne yapsak da buradan hesabı ödemeden çıkabilsek diye düşünmeye başlarlar. Kendi aralarında bir hır çıkarıp acaba sandalyeyi, masayı devirip camı çerçeveyi indirip bir hır çıkarıp bu kargaşadan hesabı ödemeden kaçabilir miyiz diye düşünmeye başlarlar. Bana, şu anda Türkiye manzarasına baktığımız zaman böyle bir düşünce geliyor. Sanki birileri hesap ödemeden masadan kaçıp ayrılmanın yollarını arıyor diye. Yani kavga çıkaracaklar, dayak yiyecekler, sonra diyecekler ki bunlar bizi dövdü, biz şikayetçiyiz, işte bunları tutuklayın falan kıyamet kopacak. Aslında hesabı ödemek istemiyor ama hır çıkarıp dayak yiyecek, dayak yiyince de ağlaşacak ve ondan sonra da hesabı ödemeden sıyıracak, proje bu...”_ 

İşte, o gece orgenerallerin görüştükleri budur... *“Aman tuzağa düşmeyelim, bunlar bizle kavga çıkarıp hesabı ödememe peşindeler”...*

Ahaliye arz ederim!..


*BEHİü KILIü* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 27.2.2010

----------


## bozok

*Tuncay üzkan ve Mehmet Haberal Hoca'dan haberler*



Dünya tıp aleminin, insanlık için en önemli buluşma noktalarından olan organ nakli konusu, bu yıl Türkiye’de yapılacaktı, iptal edildi.. Organ nakli konusunda, dünyanın önünde eğildiği biim adamı Mehmet Haberal’ın* “durumu”* nedeniyle...

Mehmet Haberal 66 yaşında... Sağlığı, içinde bulunduğu koşullar sebebiyle oldukça bozuk deniyor. Kendisini ziyaret eden, Diyanet İşleri eski Başkanı Sn. Mehmet Nuri Yılmaz, O’nun *“Bir deri bir kemik kaldığını”* söylüyor...

Hoca’nın hapiste geçen günleri, özellikle böbrek hastalarını nasıl etkiliyor, tarifsizdir...

“Ergenekon”un hapis tuttuğu Gazeteci Tuncay üzkan’dan da haber var... 

Tuncay mektubunda,* “...insafa... insanlığa çağrı!..”* diyor..

Aktaralım... 

_“23 Eylül 2008 tarihinden bu yana tutuklu bulunmaktayım._ 

_Aradan geçen onca zamana karşın suçumun söylenmesi konusunda yaptığım başvurulara yanıt verilmediği gibi, bu sorumun da “savunmamdan sayılmasına” karar verilmiştir._ 

_Oysa bu dava kapsamında TCK 311; TBMM’yi cebir ve şiddet ile ortadan kaldırmak, TCK 312; T.C. Hükümetini cebir ve şiddet kullanarak devirmek, TCK 314/2; Silahlı terör örgütü üyesi olmak suçlamalarıyla 2 ömür boyu ağır hapis cezası istemiyle tutuklu bulunduruluyorum. Ancak bu suçları ne zaman, nasıl işlediğim; ne zaman örgüt üyesi olduğum ve bu suçlamaların delillerinin ne olduğu konusundaki yazılı, sözlü başvurularıma yanıt verilmemektedir._

_Bunlar iddianamede de yazılmamıştır._ 

_Bana suçumu söyleyin dediğimde, savcılık makamı bunu söyleyebilmek için 16 ay sonra mehil istemiştir._ 

_Ergenekon davası hukuki boyutların ötesine geçmiştir. Mahkeme salonunda iktidar ve onun başını övenler, muhalefete küfredenler, dosyalarında hiçbir değişiklik bulunmamasına karşın salıverilmektedir._ 

_Buna savcılık da katılmaktadır. Ancak ben suçumu dahi öğrenemeden esir tutuluyorum. Neden?_

_üünkü; duruşma salonunda inançlarımı, özgürlüğümü, düşünme ve ifade etme, karşı çıkma ve muhalefet olma hakkımı savunuyorum._ 

_Bu yüzden de mahkeme başkanının oyuna rağmen iki yargıcın neden belirtmeksizin, karşı çıkmaları yüzünden tutukluluğum devam ediyor. Ben T.C. Anayasasını ve Cumhuriyet rejimini savunuyorum. Atatürkçüyüm._ 

_Suçum, susturmayı başaramadıkları bir muhalifleri olmamdır. Korkuları halkla buluşmamdır._ 

_Beni öldürseler, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti ve Atatürkçü düşünceyi savunmaktan değil dirimi, ölümü geri koyamazlar._ 

_Ergenekon davası suçsuzluğumun delilidir._ 

_Suçsuzluğum ortadadır. Onları saran, siyaset korkusudur._ 

_Silivri’de hukuk katledilmektedir. Suçsuzlukları orta yerde duran insanlar, akıllarını yitirmekte, duruşmalar sırasında büyük dramlar yaşanmaktadır. Yaşanan acıların önlenmesini, işkence ve peşin cezaya dönüşen tutuklu bulundurma hukuksuzluğunun önüne geçilmesi için Türkiye’yi göreve çağırıyorum. Sizi vicdanınıza ve aklınıza sahip çıkmaya, Silivri’de yaşanan işkenceye karşı duyarlı olmaya davet ediyorum._ 

_Yarının, Türkiye için çok geç olmamasını diliyorum. Tuncay üzkan”_


*BEHİü KILIü* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 28.2.2010

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'da 2. dalga* 

**

*26.02.2010 - 14:52 / gazeteport.com*

_Balyoz Darbe Planı iddialarıyla ilgili olarak 2. dalga 1. dalga gözaltılarının hemen peşinden geldi. 13 ilde, aralarında Konya Jandarma Alay Komutanı Kurmay Albay Hüseyin üzçoban'ın da bulunduğu, 1'i emekli 18 asker gözaltına alındı._


*İSTANBUL -* *''Balyoz Güvenlik Harekatı Planı''* iddialarına ilişkin soruşturma kapsamında 13 ilde düzenlenen yeni operasyonda, aralarında muvazzaf subay ve astsubayların da bulunduğu 18 kişi gözaltına alındı.

*KONYA İL JANDARMA KOMUTANI üZüOBAN GüZALTINA ALINDI* 
Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında gözaltına alınan askerlerden arasında: *Konya İl Jandarma Komutanı Kurmay Albay Hüseyin üzçoban, Kurmay Albay üzçoban, üsteğmen Erdinç Atik (Batman Jandarma Bölge komutanlığı), Astsubay Abdil Akça (Batman Jandarma Komutanlığı), Astsubay İmdat Solak (şırnak Jandarma), Astsubay Mustafa Kelleci (Jandarma-Diyarbakır), Astsubay Selahattin Gözmen (Jandarma-Diyarbakır Silvan) , Astsubay Musa Faris (Jandarma-Mardin), Astsubay Fikret Coşkun (Elazıg-Karakoçan)* bulunuyor. 

Gözaltına alınanların üarşaf, Sakal, Suga ve Oraj eylem planlarında keşif ve eylem planları yaptıkları öne sürülüyor. Gözaltına alınan askeri personelin İstanbul'a getirileceği öğrenildi. 

*'üARşAF' VE 'SAKAL'DA NE VAR?* 
*"Balyoz* Darbe Planı*"*nda geçen "üarşaf" eylem planı Jandarma Yüzbaşı Hüseyin Topuz'a atfediliyor. "Sakal" eylem planı ise Jandarma Binbaşı Hüseyin üzçoban'ın hazırladığı öne sürülüyor. 

İddiaya göre; *"üarşaf"ta Fatih*, *"Sakal" planında* ise *Beyazıt Camii'*nde bombalı saldırılar düzenlenmesi öngörülüyor. Amaç önce bombalama yapıp sonra da kalabalığı kışkırtmak. 

Planlara göre çeşitli timler oluşturalacak. Buna göre keşif, patlayıcı temini, patlatma ve kışkırtma eylemlerini önceden belirlenen ayrı ayrı timler gerçekleştirecek. Planlar uyarınca eylemlerden sonra televizyonlarda kimlerin yorum yapacağı bile önceden kararlaştırılacak. 

*İLK DALGADA 48 GüZALTI 31 ASKER TUTUKLANDI* 
'Balyoz' soruşturmasının ilk dalgasında gözaltına alınan 48 askerin 31'i tutuklandı, 17'si serbest kaldı;

Tuğamiral Aziz üakmak, Tuğamiral Turgay Erdağ, Tümgeneral İhsan Balabanlı, Tümgeneral Bekir Memiş, Tümamiral Cem Ramazan Gürdeniz, Tümamiral Semih üetin, Emekli Korgeneral Metin Yavuz Yalçın, Emekli Koramiral Ali Feyyaz üğütçü, Emekli Tuğgeneral Mehmet Kaya Varol, Emekli Tuğgeneral İzzet Ocak, Eski Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Stratejik Araştırmalar ve Etüt Merkezi Başkanı emekli Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeli, Emekli Tümamiral üzür Karabulut, Emekli Tümamiral Ali Deniz Kutluk, Kurmay Albay Ali Rıza Sözen, Kurmay Albay Ali Türkşen, Albay Abdullah Zafer Arısoy, Albay Hasan Basri Aslan, Albay Yüksel Gürcan, Yarbay Hanifi Yıldırım, Yarbay Levent üehreli, Yarbay Ertuğrul Uçar, Yarbay Taylan üakır, Albay Recep Yıldız, Albay Mustafa üncel, Albay Murat üzçelik, Emekli Kurmay Albay ümit üzcan, Emekli Albay Kubilay Aktaş, Emekli Albay Emin Küçükkılıç, Emekli Albay Suat Aytın, Emekli Albay Ali İhsan üavdaroğlu, Emekli Albay Bülent Tunçalp tutuklanarak cezaevine konuldu. 

*TUTUKSUZ YARGILANACAKLAR* 
Emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına, Emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, Emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun, Emekli Korgeneral Ayhan Taş, Emekli Koramiral Lütfi Sancar, Emekli Tuğgeneral Ahmet Baki Erdoğan, Emekli Tuğgeneral Gaffur Aksu, Emekli Tuğamiral Engin Baykal, Kurmay Albay Muharrem Nuri Alacalı, Albay Mehmet Yoleri, Albay Cengiz Köylü, Albay Tayfun Duman, Emekli Kurmay Albay Ahmet Metin Dikici, Emekli Albay Yusuf Ziya Toker, Emekli Albay Musa İstek, Emekli Albay Mustafa üalış, Emekli Astsubay Arif Erşan ise tutuksuz yargılanmak üzere serbest bırakıldı.

...

----------


## bozok

*üetin Doğan ve Engin Alan tutuklandı 




26.02.2010 - 23:19 / gazeteport.com

*
_Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında İstanbul Adliyesi'nde ifade veren 1.Ordu eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan 'Türkiye Cumhuriyeti hükümetini, şiddet ve cebir kullanarak ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs' iddiasıyla tutuklandı._

_üetin Doğan'ın avukatına "Tutuklanmayı beklemiyordum. Mücadele yeni başlıyor" dediği öğrenildi._

_üetin Doğan'a sorulmak için 100 soru hazırlandığı ancak Doğan'a 60 soru sorulduğu kaydedildi._


*İSTANBUL -* Doğan, Alan ve Batıbay sabah saat 08.50 civarında emniyetteki işlemlerinin tamamlanmasının ardından Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne sevk edildi. Sağlık kontrolünden geçirilen şüpheliler savcılık tarafından sorgulanmaya başlandı. Savcı Bilal Bayraktar tarafından sorgulanan Eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, yaklaşık 6 saat ifade verdi. 


30 sayfalık ifade veren Doğan ile Alan sorgularının ardından mahkemeye sevk edildi. İki eski komutan İstanbul nöbetçi 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde ifadelerinin ardından tutuklandı. Emekli Albay Altan Batıbay, ise savcılık sorgusunun ardından serbest bırakıldı.

*''TUTUKLANINCA MüCADELE YENİ BAşLIYOR" DEDİ*
Emekli Orgeneral Doğan'ın avukatı Celal ülgen, gazetecilere yaptığı açıklamada, *''yoğun bir hukuk uğraşısından sonra üetin Doğan ve Engin Alan'ın tutuklanmasına karar verildiğini''* söyledi. ülgen, üetin Doğan'ın tutuklandığını öğrenince *"mücadele yeni başlıyor"* dediğini belirtti. 


Türkiye'de ciddi hukuki sorunlar olduğunu ve hukukun ciddi bir biçimde tehlike altında bulunduğunu iddia eden ülgen, şöyle konuştu: 


*''ülkemizin başta gelen sorunu, yargının bağımsızlığıdır. Bu konuda ciddi sorunlar var. Yargılamanın içeriğini etkilememek için bu aşamada herhangi bir şey söylemiyoruz, ama kamuoyunun bilmesi gereken bir şey var; ortada iki tane plandan bahsediliyor. Birisi sahte, kurmaca ve belli bir merkez, belli bir oligarşik güç tarafından hazırlanmış plan. Diğeri resmi, Genelkurmayın bilgilerinde olan plan. Bu iki plan arasında birtakım benzerliklerden yararlanılarak birtakım sorularla karşılaştık, ancak içten, samimi, ayrıntılı açıklamalarımıza karşın bir sonuç alamadık.''* 


Tutuklanan müvekkili emekli Orgeneral Doğan ile emekli Korgeneral Alan'ın 1. Ordu bünyesinde görevli olduklarına dikkati çeken ülgen, 1. Ordu'nun görev alanının Trakya'dan Adapazarı'na kadar olduğunu, isnat edilen *''hükümeti cebir ve şiddet yoluyla devirmek''* suçunun, Tekirdağ'dan İstanbul'a kadar olan bölgeden Ankara'yı devirmek anlamına geldiğini belirtti. ülgen, *''Böyle bir şey olabilir mi?''* diye sordu. 

ülgen, *''Demokratik çabamızla mücadelemizle tüm halkın demokrasiye olan sevdasıyla Türkiye mutlaka aydınlık günlere ulaşacaktır. Bundan hiç kimsenin kuşkusu olmasın''* dedi. 


*''NE SAVCILIKTA, NE DE SORGU SIRASINDA KENDİSİNE KARşI SOMUT BİR SUüLAMA YOK''* 
*''Doğan'ın sorguda ne dediği''* yönündeki soruyu da ülgen, *''Ne savcılıkta, ne de sorgu sırasında kendisine karşı somut bir suçlama, yalnız üetin Doğan'a değil, Engin Alan arkadaşımıza, komutanımıza karşı da somut bir suçlama yok. 'Siz şunu dediniz, siz şunu yaptınız' yok. Sadece ve sadece 'falan şunu, filan bunu demişti' gibi laflar var''* diye yanıtladı. 


Bir gazetecinin, *''Genelkurmayda onaylanan bir belgeden söz ettiniz. Hangi belge bu?''* sorusuna karşılık da ülgen, *''Onaylanan değil, Genelkurmay kayıtlarında olan resmi jenerik plandan bahsediyoruz. Seminer... 'Balyoz' diye bir plan yok. 'Balyoz' diye plan kurmaca, sahte. 11 sayfalık belge, işte 'Balyoz' dedikleri kurmaca belge. Onun altında şöyle bir imza var; 'Balyoz Sıkı Yönetim Komutanı' ve bizim müvekkilin ismi var. İmza değil, isim''* diye konuştu. 


*''ISLAK İMZA VE SES KAYDI üRNEğİ ALINMADI''* 
Emekli Orgeneral Doğan'ın tutuklanma gerekçesi olarak *''kuvvetli suç şüphesinin''* gösterildiğini aktaran Avukat Celal ülgen, sorgulamada ıslak imza ve ses kaydı örneği de alınmadığını belirtti. 


Avukat ülgen, *''askeri savcıdan sorgulama savcılığına gönderilen bilirkişi raporuna''* ilişkin soru üzerine de *''Askeri savcıdaki bilirkişi raporunun sadece sahte olan 'Balyoz' planıyla ilgili olduğunu söyleyeyim. Bugün de televizyonlarda aynı konuda açıklama yaptılar''* dedi. 


Türkiye'de ciddi hukuk sorunu olduğu görüşünü yineleyen ülgen, *''Savunmaya ne kadar az şey gösterirsek, o kadar yararlıdır düşüncesi var. Bize hiçbir belge, hiçbir şey gösterilmedi''* diye konuştu. 


ülgen, tutuklama kararıyla ilgili itirazda bulunacaklarını ve hukuku sonuna kadar zorlayacaklarını ifade ederek, *sorguya İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı'nın girmediğini de* söyledi. 

Sorguda *100'den fazla sorudan yaklaşık 60'ının sorulduğunu* bildiren ülgen, üetin Doğan'ın tutuklandığını öğrendiğinde, *''Mücadele şimdi başladı''* dediğini ifade etti.

*HüKüMETİ ORTADAN KALDIRMA SUüLAMASI* 
Doğan hakkındaki suçlamalar TCK’nın 312. Maddesi’nde düzenlenen *‘şiddet kullanarak hükümeti ortadan kaldırmaya veya görevlerini yapmasını kısmen veya tamamen engellemeye teşebbüs etmek’ suçu ‘ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis’* cezasını öngörüyor. 


*"BALYOZ'UN FİKİR BABASI" İDDİASI* 
Doğan’ın 2003’te hazırlanan ve camilerin bombalanmasından bir jetin düşürülmesine kadar pek çok eylemin yeraldığı Balyoz Planı’nın başındaki isim olduğu ve planın altında Sıkıyönetim Komutanı olarak imzası bulunduğu öne sürülüyor. Balyoz Harekat Eylem Planı’nın görüşüldüğü çok tartışılan Plan Semineri de, Doğan’ın komutan olduğu dönemde 1. Ordu’da gerçekleştirilmişti. Doğan, Genelkurmay Harekat Daire Başkanlığı yaptı. 28 şubat 1997’deki hükümet aleyhine verilen Genelkurmay’daki brifingler döneminde öne çıkan ünlü Batı üalışma Grubu’nu yönetti, 2004 yılında emekli oldu.

*12 EYLüL'üN üNLü CEZAEVİNE KONULDU* 
Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan ve emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan’ın tutuklanmalarıyla Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan askerlerin sayısı 33’e yükseldi. Bunlardan 9’u emekli general ve amiral, 6’sı ise muvazzaf general ve amiral. Muvazzaf paşalar, Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi’ne konulurken emekliler ise Metris Cezaevi’ne gönderildi. *12 Eylül 1980 müdahalesinden sonra cezaevi haline getirilen Metris Cezaevi’nde genelde yasa dışı sol örgüt üyeleri yatıyordu.* 

*üCALAN'I GETİREN KOMUTAN DA TUTUKLANDI* 
Balyoz Planı’nın yapıldığı dönemde 2. Kolordu Komutanı olan emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan da tutuklandı. ücalan ve şemdin Sakık’ın Türkiye’ye getirildiği operasyonları yöneten Alan’ın İsmi ’efsane komutanlar’ arasında sayılıyor. 2005’te emekliye ayrıldı. Halen TSK Güçlendirme Vakfı Başkanı. 2003’te harp oyunları sırasında Balyoz Darbe Planı ile sunum yaptığı öne sürülüyor. Alan’ın adı, Tuncay Güney’in sorgu kasetlerinde de geçmişti.

*METRİS CEZAEVİNDEKİ PAşALAR*
Org. üetin Doğan (Birinci Ordu Komutanı), Korgeneral Engin Alan (üzel Kuvvetler Komutanı), Korgeneral Metin Yavuz Yalçın (Muharebe Hizmet Destek Eğitim K.), Koramiral Ali Feyyaz üğütçü (Kuzey Deniz Saha K.), Tümamiral Ali Deniz Kutluk (üanakkale Boğaz ve Garnizon Komutanı), Tümamiral üzer Karabulut (Mayın Filo Komutanı), Tuğgeneral İzzet Ocak (172. Zırhlı Tugay Komutanı ), Tuğgeneral Mehmet Kaya Varol (2. Zırhlı Tugay K.), Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeli (Genelkurmay Stratejik Araştırmalar ve Etüt Merkezi),

*HASDAL'DA BULUNAN MUVAZZAF PAşALAR*
Tümamiral Semih üetin (Donanma Komutanlığı Kurmay Başkanı), Tümamiral Ramazan Cem Gürdeniz (Erdek Mayın Filo Komutanı), Tümgeneral İhsan Balabanlı (Ulaştırma Okul Komutanı Gaziemir), Tümgeneral Bekir Memiş, Tuğamiral Aziz üakmak (Deniz Kuvvetleri Plan ve Proje Daire Başkanı), Tuğamiral Turgay Erdağ (İskenderun Deniz üs Komutanı) 


*İKİ MUVAZZAF SUBAY DA SERBEST BIRAKILDI* 
Bu arada, aynı soruşturma kapsamında adliyeye sevk edilen iki muvazzaf subay da serbest bırakıldı. Adliyeye öğle saatlerinde bazı korgeneral ile koramiralin geldiği yönündeki haberler yalanlandı.

----------


## bozok

*Belgedeki imza Tatar’ın değilmiş* 


**

*27.02.2010 - 09:47 / gazeteport.com*

*Hakkında ikinci kez tutuklama kararı çıkartılmasına neden olan belgede imzası olduğu ileri sürülünce intihar etmişti* 

*İSTANBUL -* Eski ve yeni Deniz Kuvvetleri komutanlarına suikast soruşturması kapsamında hakkında ikinci kez tutuklama kararı çıkartılınca intihar eden *Deniz Kurmay Yarbay Ali Tatar’a ait olduğu iddia edilen suikast notundaki el yazısının Tatar’a ait olmadığı belirlendi*. Gölcük’te deniz teğmenlerin kaldığı lojmanda bir buzdolabının arkasında bulunan nottaki el yazısı İstanbul Kriminal Polis Laboratuvarı’nda incelendi. 

*Uyuşturucu izi de yok* 
Ali Tatar’ın ağabeyi Ahmet Tatar, kardeşi toprağa verildikten *19 gün sonra tamamlanan raporda belgelerdeki yazının kardeşine ait olmadığının ortaya çıktığını* söyledi. Tatar, *“Yazı diğer adı geçen insanların da değil. Peki kimin?”* diye sordu. 

Soruşturma kapsamında tutuklanan teğmenler, uyuşturucu kullanmak ve satmakla da suçlanmıştı. Ahmet Tatar *“Bu teğmenlerin hepsine idrar tahlili yapılmış Adli Tıp Kurumu’nda. Uyuşturucu kullandıklarına dair hiçbir şey bulunamadı. Bu iddianamenin içerisinde var. Fakat bunların hepsinin siciline bu iddialar işlendi”* diye konuştu.

...

----------


## bozok

*"Söz vermiştin tahliye ettir"* 

**

*27.02.2010 - 13:26 / gazeteport.com*

_Gizli tanık ''Anadolu'' olduğunu açıklayan birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının sanığı ümit Sayın, tahliye edilmeden önce savcı Zekeriya üz'e beş mektup göndererek, tahliyesi konusunda yardım istediği üz'ün bu mektupları mahkemeye göndermesi ile ortaya çıktı._ 

*İSTANBUL - ''Ergenekon''* soruşturmasını yürüten savcı Zekeriya üz, Sayın'ın kendisine yolladığı mühürlü zarf içindeki mektupları davaya bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine gönderdi. üz'ün mektuplarla birlikte gönderdiği üst yazıda ise Sayın'dan *''Anadolu mahlasıyla ifadesi alınan gizli tanık''* olarak bahsettiği görüldü. 

Sayın, Ekim ve Kasım 2009'da yazdığı ve aynı yıl Mayıs ayında gizli tanık olarak ifade verdiğini hatırlattığı beş mektupta özetle şunlara yer verdi: 

*"TAHLİYE UMUDUYLA GİZLİ TANIK OLMAYI KABUL ETMİşTİM"*
*''Bildiğim ve duyduğum konularla ilgili bilgi vermiştim. Siz de bana Türk Ceza Kanunu'nun etkin pişmanlık hükmünü düzenleyen 221. maddesini okumuş, bu maddeye gireceğimi söylemiştiniz. Bunun üzerine gizli tanık olmayı kabul etmiştim. Mahkemede dinlendikten sonra tahliye olabileceğimi söylediniz. İfadem üçüncü iddianameye eklendikten sonra basında kimliğim açıklandı. Bunun üzerine tutuklu sanıklardan pek çoğu hakkımda konuşmalar yapmışlar. Hakkımda çok ağır konuşup saldırmışlar. Bu nedenle diğer sanıklarla aynı yerde bulunmam olanaksızdır. Duruşmada kapalı oturumda dinlendikten sonra tahliye olmak istiyorum. Bu konuda bana yardımcı olabileceğinizi biliyorum. Eğer yardımlarınızı esirgemezseniz, tahliye konusunda bana yardımcı olursanız minnettar kalırım.''* 

Habertürk gazetesi, manşetten verdiği haberle 2. Ergenekon davası ile birleştirilen 3. Ergenekon davasında adı geçen gizli tanık "Anadolu"nun, 1. Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıklarından ümit Sayın olduğu ortaya çıkmıştı. Davanın 8 Aralık 2009 tarihinde yapılan duruşmasında diğer sanıklar dışarı çıkartılarak ifadesi alınan Sayın, 29 Ocak 2010 tarihinde yapılan duruşmada da *''dosya kapsamı, delil durumu, suç vasıflarının değişme ihtimali ve yattığı süre dikkate alarak''* tahliye edilmişti.

*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*'Arı kovanına çomak soktu'* 


27.02.2010 - 22:17 / gazeteport.com


*Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in avukatı Turgut Kazan, CHP ve MHP yöneticilerine birer dosya verdi. Kazan "Cihaner, arı kovanına çomak soktu” dedi.* 

Yusuf SAHİCİ - ANKARA 

Cemaat soruşturmasının ardından tutuklanan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in avukatı Turgut Kazan, TBMM’ye gelerek CHP ve MHP yöneticilerine birer dosya verdi. Dosyada, Cihaner’in Erzincan’da *“Arı kovanına çomak soktuğu”* belirtildi. Kazan, İliç’teki altın madeniyle ilgili yaşananları da *“Sorunun ikinci ayağı”* olarak niteledi.

Kazan, Erzincan’daki olayları özetlerken *‘’Yasa dışı imar uygulamaları, ihaleye fesat karıştırma, sahte diploma hazırlama, vergi kaçakçılığı, Basın İlan Kurumu ile üniversiteye temsilci belirleme, kendi medya grubuna avantaj sağlama, Danıştay’daki bir davaya aracı bulma gibi ilişkiler vardır’’* dedi ve *‘’Cihaner’in başını belaya sokan da bu ilişkiler yumağıdır’’* görüşünü savundu. Avukat Kazan şu konuları da aktardı:

*ERGENEKON GARDI:* Sorunun ikinci ayağı, Erzincan’ın İliç ilçesindeki altın madeniyle ilgili olarak yaşananlardır. Müvekkilim soruşturmaya başlamış, İliç Savcısı Bayram Bozkurt hakkında bilgilere ulaşmış, Savcı Bozkurt’la ilgili iddialar içeren rapor düzenlemiştir. Cihaner’in suçladığı İliç savcısı da, bu suçlamalara karşı kendini savunurken, Ergenekon gardı alarak Erzurum’daki savcı Osman şanal ile bağlantı kuruyor ve başta Cihaner olmak üzere herkesi *'Ergenekoncudur’* diye suçluyor.

*OLACAK şEY DEğİL:* Müvekkilim, soruşturulan örgüt silahsızdır diye direnirken, ‘Hayır silahlıdır’ diyenler, bugün onu söz konusu örgüte silah koydurmaya çalışmakla suçluyorlar. Bu inanılmaz bir çelişkidir, olacak şey değildir.

*FAİLİ MEüHULLER:* Cihaner, 1998’lerde şırnak İdil savcısıyken, bir cinayetten yola çıkarak, faili meçhullerin izini sürmeye çalışmıştır. İbrahim Babat’ın cinayet itirafı üzerine, yıllar önce öldürülen Hasan Caner, Hasan Utanç ve Tahsin Sevim’in dosyasını açtırarak tanık dinlemeye başlamış, olay yerinde keşif yapmış, delilleri masaya yatırıp failleri saptamıştır. İstanbul Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi’nden başlayarak, Babat’ın ifade örneğini istemiş, cevap gelmeyince bakanlığa bir yazı yazarak faili meçhuller konusundaki önerilerini iletmiştir. Faili meçhulleri derin devlet ve Ergenekona bağlayanlar 1998’li yıllarda faili meçhul cinayetlere karşı gösterdiği görev anlayışını öve öve bitiremedikleri bir savcıyı şimdi Ergenekoncu sayma saçmalığının peşine düşmüşlerdir.

...

----------


## bozok

*"Pes doğrusu!"*

**

*28.02.2010 - 11:11*

_üetin Doğan'a 2003'teki sinagog ve HSBC saldırılarıyla ilgisi olup olmadığı soruldu. Savcı: İkiz saldırılarla bir ilginiz var mı? üetin Paşa: Pes doğrusu, sormak bile abes!_

*İSTANBUL-* ünceki gün tutuklanan Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’a savcılıkta 60 soru soruldu. Soruların arasında sinagog ve HSBC saldırıları da vardı. Doğan’ın bu sorulara *“Pes doğrusu. Sormak bile abes”* diye cevap verdiği öğrenildi. İddialara göre Balyoz’da, El Kaide’nin İstanbul’da eş zamanlı saldırılar yapması öngörülüyor ve böyle bir durumda ‘sıkıyönetim ilan edilmesi’ gerektiği söyleniyordu... 

İstanbul üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı tarafından yürütülen “Balyoz Harekat Planı” soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan Eski Birinci Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın Avukatı Celal ülgen, Vatan’a konuştu. 

*Dört plan da soruldu*
ülgen, müvekkiline savcılık ifadesinde hazırlanan 100 sorunun yaklaşık 60’ının sorulduğunu söyledi. Avukat Celal ülgen müvekkiline savcılık ifadesinde ‘*Oraj’, ‘Suga’, ‘Sakal’ ve ‘üarşaf’ eylem planları ile bir ilgisi veya bilginin olup olmadığının sorulduğunu söyledi.* 

*’Taraf’ta bile okumadım’*
Avukat ülgen, müvvekilinin buna _“Hayır kesinlikle böyle bir şey yok. Bunları ilk kez burada duyuyorum. Hatta, Taraf gazetesinde yayımlandığı zaman bile çok asap bozucu bir şey olduğu için o zaman bile okumadım”_ şeklinde vecap verdiğini belirtti. 

*'Harp oyunu’nu anlattı*
*Avukat ülgen müvvekiline sorulan bir başka sorunun ise “Balyoz Harekat Planı” ile “Harp Oyunu”na ilişkin olduğunu söyledi.* 

Müvekkilinin ifadesinin büyük bir bölümünü bu iki konu arasındaki farkı anlatmaya ayırdığını söyleyen avukat ülgen müvekkili Doğan’ın bu soruya şöyle yanıt verdiğini aktardı: *“Balyoz düzmece bir belge. Harp Oyunu ise resmi bir jenerik senaryo. Olası bir savaş durumunda veya tehdit durumunda birinci ordunun yeri değiştirilerek sınıra kaydırılır.* 

Bu durumda Trakya Bölgesi’nde Adapazarı’na kadar bir boşluk oluşuyor. Buna ’geri bölge’ denir. Bu bölgede, olası düşman sızma ve bombalaması, gerici ve bölücü kalkışmalar gibi harekatları sindirmek için geride bir kuvvet bırakılması gerekir. Bu kuvvette iki alay var. Biri Anadolu Kavağı diğeri ise Rumeli Kavağı’nda konuşlandırılmış. İki alay geri bölgede bu sayılan tehlikeleri önleyip giderecek güç olarak bekletilir. Bu jenerik seneryoda da olası en kötü durumda bu güçlerin açmazları ve sorunları neler olabilir ve nasıl giderilir bunlar tartışıldı.” 

*‘Askeri tekniğe aykırı’*
“İddialar arasında bazı özel görevlere atanacakları söylenen kişiler var. şuraya buraya gelecekler diye. Resmi bir seminerde bunlar görüşülmez. Bu tür iddialar eklenerek düzmece bir plan yaratılmış. 11 sayfalık belgenin altında ’Sıkıyönetim Komutanı üetin Doğan’ deniliyor. Böyle bir şey olabilir mi? Sıkıyönetim komutanları mensup oldukları görev birimi ile birlikte anılırlar. ürneğin, ’Birinci ordu sıkıyönetim komutanı’ gibi. Böyle bir belgeye bu nasıl girer. Bu askeri yazım tekniğine aykırı bir yazışma.

Sıkıyönetim komutanı olarak yeralmak ve imza atmak için sıkıyönetimin ilan edilmiş olması gerekir” dediğini kaydetti. üetin Doğan’a savcılık ifadesinde 20 Kasım 2003 tarihinde gerçekleşen sinagog bombalamalarının sorulduğu da ortaya çıktı. Doğan’ın avukatı ülgen, müvvekiline ‘Kırmızı’ ve ‘Artı’ şeklinde isimlendirilmiş, iki sinagoga yönelik bombalı saldırının da sorulduğunu söyledi. Avukat ülgen, “Sinagog saldırılarıyla ilgili bilginiz, bir ilginiz var mı?” şeklindeki soru üzerine müvvekili üetin Doğan’ın “Pes doğrusu. Böyle bir şey olabilir mi? Bunu sormak bile abes” şeklinde cevap verdiğini aktardı. *Avukat ülgen müvekkili üetin Doğan’ın ses kaydının alınmadığı gibi, Ergenekon ile ilgili herhangi bir sorunun yöneltilmediğini de açıkladı.* 

*BALYOZ’DA NE DENİYORDU?* 

*El Kaide’den eş zamanlı eylem* 

Balyoz’un ‘icra’ safhasında yapılması öngörülenler arasında ’El Kaide’nin İstanbul’da eş zamanlı eylem’ yapması da vardı: “Bölücü Terör örgütü ve El Kaide’nin büyük şehirlerde özellikle İstanbul’da eş zamanlı büyük eylemleri ve sonrası icra edilecek, toplumsal gösteriler neticesinde oluşan kaos ve karmaşa nedeniyle olağanüstü hal ve sonrasında sıkıyönetim ilan edilecek.” Taraf’ın iddiasına göre, El Kaide’nin, Balyoz Planı’nın masaya yatırılmasından dokuz ay sonra İstanbul’da eş zamanlı yaptığı HSBC, İngiltere Konsolosluğu ve sinagog saldırıları planın doğruluğunu kanıtlıyor. 

...

----------


## bozok

*KOMUTANLAR NASIL VE NEDEN SERBEST BIRAKILDI?*



26.02.2010 17:15

Balyoz gözaltıları devam ediyor, gazeteciler ise arkasını toplamakta zorlanıyor.
Pazartesi gözaltına alınanlar askerlerden *31'i tutuklandı, 17'si serbest kaldı.* 

Serbest bırakılanlar arasında emekli 2 orgeneral, 1 oramiral var. *Eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı üzden ürnek ve eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Ergin Saygun. üç orgeneral savcılık sorgusunun ardından yani hakim huzuruna bile çıkmadan serbest bırakıldı.* 

Maddi bilgiler böyle. Peki ya gerisi…

*****

Fırtına, ürnek ve Saygun, ifade vermek için ne kadar bekledi? *72 saat.*
Sonra?

*Serbest bırakıldılar.*

Ne zaman? üankaya Köşkü’ndeki üçlü toplantının hemen ardından…

****

İfadeleri alan Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı paşaları serbest bırakmalarıyla ilgili şöyle konuştu:

_''Aralık ayında yine ifadelerini alıp serbest bırakmıştık. Kaçmadılar. (Kastettiği paşalar Fırtına ve ürnek’tir) Aradığımızda yeni suçlarından dolayı tekrar adreslerinde bulduk. Delilleri karartma teşebbüslerine rastlamadık._ 
_Tutuklamanın en önemli sebebi, kaçma ve delilleri yok etme ihtimali. Dolayısıyla 2-3 ay önce serbest bıraktığımız halde adreslerini terk etmedikleri için bu gerekçeyle kaçmayacakları düşüncesiyle serbest bıraktık''_

Peki, ''Haklarındaki soruşturma devam ediyor mu?''

*''Tabii devam ediyor. Sadece serbest bıraktık, soruşturma sürüyor.”*

*****

üolakkadı ne dedi?

- Daha önce de ifade vermişlerdi, serbest bırakmıştık.

- Yeni suçlarından dolayı gözaltına aldık.

- Delilleri karartma teşebbüslerine rastlamadık.

- Daha önce serbest bıraktık, kaçmadılar, yine kaçmazlar herhalde…

Gerekçeler çok ilginç değil mi?

****

Emekli orgeneralleri ve oramirali serbest bıraktınız. Anladık. Peki, niye gözaltına almıştınız?

Gözaltı, *“kişinin davet edildiği halde ifadeye gelmemesi”, “kaçmaya teşebbüs etmesi ya da eğiliminde olması”, “delilleri karartma ihtimali bulunması”* halinde yani olağanüstü bir tedbir olarak uygulanıyor. Yasalar böyle söylüyor.

Gözaltına aldığınız paşalar, diğer muvazzaf ya da emekli subaylar *“Savcılığa* davet ettiniz de gelmedi mi?” Kaçmaya mı teşebbüs etti? Böyle bir ihtimal mi vardı?

*Olay 7 yıl önce yaşanmış. Bu saatten sonra kim delil karartabilir?*

*****

*şimdi sıra “Herkes için adalet dediğimiz” diye haykırdığımız bölümde…*
*üç “or” rütbeli emekli asker serbest. Bunu anladık.*

*İyi, hoş da; tutuklananların “suçu” daha önce gözaltına alınmamaları mıydı?* 

*Tutuklananların, “delilleri” karartabileceklerine nasıl kani oldunuz?*

*****

Ve can alıcı soru:

*“Yeni suçlarından dolayı” ne demek? Bu olay daha soruşturma aşamasında değil mi?* 

*Ortada iddianame yok. Atılı suç belli değil. Suçun muhatabı yok vs. Bu kişiler sadece şüpheli.* 

Hukuk öğrencilerine birinci sınıfta öğretirler.

şüpheliyi bir kenara koyun. Sanık, suçu kanıtlanıncaya ve mahkeme ceza kararı alıncaya kadar masumdur.

Koca Başsavcıvekili hangi *“yeni suçtan”* söz ediyor?

****

Uzun lafın kısası…

*72 saatlik bir bekleme… üankaya Zirvesi… üolakkadı’nın açıklamaları…*

Bu üç cümleyi yan yana getirince, bir kez daha* “herkes için adalet”* demekten kendimizi alamıyoruz.

Milliyet gazetesinin* “üstler serbest, astlar tutuklu”* başlığı haksız mı?

Yazık!


*Barış Pehlivan
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*“ORGENERALLER İSTEDİKLERİ KADARINI SIZDIRDILAR”*



27.02.2010 10:55

Milliyet yazarı Güneri Cıvaoğlu, Genelkurmay’daki son orgeneraller toplantısına değişik bir bakış açısı getirdi. Yazarın emekli bir orgeneral dostundan dinlediğine göre generaller toplantılarında *“gizlilik derecesine göre”* uygulanan bir ritüel varmış. Eğer o toplantıda bu ritüeli uyguladılarsa, açıklanan bildiride kamuoyuna konuşulanların istedikleri kadarını yansıtmış olmaları muhtemel görünür. 

*Güneri Civaoğlu bugünkü yazısının “Or”lar toplantısı ritüeli... başlıklı yazısı şöyle:* 
*
“İlginç bir “asker ritüeli...” “Orgeneraller-oramiraller toplantısının anlamını” yansıtıyor.
*
En yüksek kademeye kadar yükselmiş eski bir “Or” dostumdan dinledim.
Generaller toplandığında konu *“gizlilik dereceli”* bir evrilme yaparsa önce emir subayları dışarı çıkarılır.

*“Gizlilik derecesi”* yükseldikçe, önce* “Tuğ”,* sonra *“Tüm”* ve en son *“Kor”*lar ayrılırmış.

Sadece *“Or”*lar kaldığında, o zaman “aşağıya...”

Yani karargahın en alt katındaki yalıtılmış özel odaya...

Savaş durumunda yerin altında çalışılacak kumanda merkezini göstermişlerdi.

Orası mı, yoksa başka bir *“kozmik” s*alon mu?

Ama yerin altında konuşulanın orada kalacağı inancıyla yapılan toplantıların bu özelliğini ilginç buldum.

Genelkurmay’daki son *“orgeneral ve oramiraller toplantısı”* gene böyle mi yapıldı?

Bilmiyorum...

Ancak ritüelin bu olduğunun bilinmesinde fayda var.

O nedenle neler konuşulduğu konusunda ancak kendilerinin istediklerinin sızdırıldığını düşünüyorum.”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BU KARARLARI KİM YAZIYOR



İmla işaretleri bile aynı olan 22 mahkeme kararı 

28.02.2010 11:39
* 
*Akşam yazarı üzlem üelik,* *içinde TİB’in, 22 adet hakim kararının ve Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğünün bulunduğu bir yargı skandalını yazdı.* Yazar, yazısının ikinci bölümünde ise Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in tutukluluğunun Yargıtay Başsavcısı tarafından kaldırılıp kaldırılamayacağını irdeledi. 

*üzlem üelik’in “Yargıda müthiş iddia! Hakimlere matbu karar mı dağıtıldı?” başlıklı yazısı şöyleydi:* 

Türkiye'de yargı bağımsız mı? Yola elinizde bu soruyla çıkarsanız ve tabii, yargının bağımsız olmamasını dert edinirseniz, kulağınıza ilginç iddialar gelir, elinize ilginç belgeler geçer. *Bakın biz ne bulduk!*

***

Ortada kimin yazdığı belli olmayan matbu bir karar var. Ne hikmetse çok sayıda mahkeme bu örnek kararı almış, gerekçesini tıpkı bu matbu metindeki gibi hatta* 'tırnak içi'* kullanmış. Kararlar ortak...

Anlatalım...

Gördüğünüz mahkeme kararları Yargıtay’ın santralının dinlenildiğinin ortaya çıkmasıyla gözlerin çevrildiği TİB (Telekomünikasyon İletişim 
Başkanlığı) ile ilgili... Kararlarda, *'TİB, gizli olan dinleme kayıtlarını kimseye veremez'* deniyor.

Konuyu hatırlatalım. 

Yargıtay santralının dinlenildiği ortaya çıktı. Yargıtay Savcısı ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu yasadışı dinlenildiği şikayetinde bulundu. 

Sincan 1'inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Hakim Osman Kaçmaz yasadışı dinleme iddiaları nedeniyle TİB'i aratmak istedi. 

Kaçmaz, ilk baskında engellemeyle karşılaştığını söyleyerek ikinci kez karar aldı. Bu kez de Türkiye'nin çeşitli illerinden 22 hakimin benzer kararıyla karşılaştı. 

Hakimler, *'TİB, dinleme kayıtlarını kimseye vermemelidir'* diyordu. 

Kaçmaz 22 hakim hakkında 'adil yargılamayı etkilemeye teşebbüs'ten suç duyurusunda bulundu. 

İlginç olan, aynı günlerde verilmiş o kararların bazılarının, gerekçesinin ortak olmasıydı. Kelimesi kelimesine... Hatta* imla işaretleri dahi* aynıydı. Sanki tek elden çıkmıştı. 

İddia o ki, kimin yazdığı belli olmayan bu matbu karar, birileri tarafından mahkemelere gönderilmiş ve mahkemeler de kararı aynen yazarak 
TİB'e destek çıkmıştı. 

Bakın bir hakim kararının ilk paragrafında diyor ki,* '...Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü yazısı ekinde sunulan Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı’nın yazıları ekinde gönderilen kararın yerine getirilmesinin neden olabileceği sakıncalar göz önünde bulundurularak...' 
*
Bu cümleyle o matbu karara atıfta mı bulunuluyor? Birileri hakimlere yol mu gösteriyor? Bunu kim, hangi sıfatla yapıyor?

Ne diyor Anayasa? 

'Türkiye Cumhuriyeti bir Hukuk Devletidir.'

Cihaner'i, Başsavcı Yalçınkaya serbest bırakabilir mi?

Kimi hukukçulara göre böyle bir olasılık var. Yargıtay Başsavcısı Abdurrahman Yalçınkaya, tutuklu bulunan Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner ile ilgili kararı res'en bozabilir.

CMK (Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu) 309 ve 310’ncu maddeler *'Kanun Yararına Bozma'*yı tarif ediyor.

Kanun yeni, 2004 tarihli. 

Başsavcı bu yetkiyi daha önce hiç kullanmamış. ürneği yok. Ancak hukukçular bunun teknik olarak mümkün olduğunu söylüyorlar.

CMK'nın ilgili maddeleri özetle diyor ki, henüz temyize gitmemiş kararlarda hukuka aykırılık görülürse Adalet Bakanlığı ya da Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı konuya el koyabilir.

Ne yapar? 309'un 'd' bendine göre ,* 'hükümlünün cezasını kaldırabilir'*
*'Cihaner hükümlü değil ama...'* diyebilirsiniz. Ona da yanıt veriyorlar, *'Tutukluluğuna itirazı reddeden Erzurum Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin kararı böyle yorumlanabilir'* diyorlar. Hukuk bu, yoruma açık!


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*TüRK OCAKLARI üETİN DOğAN'I NASIL DüşüRDü*



28.02.2010 14:13


Yıl 2007, aktör Abdullah Gül

Son sayfadan Neval Kavcar, tutuklanan 1. Ordu Komutanı üetin Doğan ile ilgili önemli bir ayrıntıya dikkat çekti. Kavcar, 12 Eylül'ün en önemli destekçilerinden *Türk Ocakları'*nın bu dönemde AKP'ye yaklaştığını anlattığı yazısında, Türk Ocakları'nın 2007 yılında Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül'e bir rapor yazarak üetin Doğan'ı Ahmet Yesevi üniversitesi Mütevelli Heyeti Başkanlığı'ndan aldırdığını anlattı.

*İşte Kavcar'ın o yazısı:*
*“Balyoz Darbe Planı”* soruşturmasında, eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan ve emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan tutuklandı. Avukatı yaptığı açıklamada, üetin Doğan’ın görev olarak Trakya, Boğazlar ve İstanbul’dan sorumlu olduğunu söyleyerek, *“Türkiye’nin bir bölgesinde mi darbe yapacaktı?”* diye sordu. Ayrıca gösterilen sayfaların altında, imza bulunmadığına dikkat çekti.

Hal böyle olunca, *“normalleştiğimiz”* düşüncesine katılamıyorum.

Yedi yıl önce* “askeri görev”* mahallinde yapılan seminer programları ile şimdi gündeme getirilenlerin farklı olduğu da söylenirken. Gizli bir el satır aralarına, *“darbe çağrıştıracak”* unsurlar eklemiş, iddiası var. İmzasız mektup ve metinler yolu ile birilerini suçlu ilan etmenin adı *“sivilleşme”* olamaz.

Vatandaş olup biteni endişe ile izliyor. PKK ile mücadele etmiş, ücalan’ı yurda getirmiş, sayısız madalya almış askerlerin *“kimsenin ayrıcalığı yok”* açıklaması ile elde kanıt olmadan( avukatları açıklıyor) günlerce sorgulanması, tutuklanması hayra alamet değil.

üst düzey kumandanların toplanması, Başbuğ ve Erdoğan’ın üankaya’da buluşması, göz göre göre gelen kutuplaşmanın sinyali gibi.

İktidara bir şekilde yakın duran kesimlerin, vakti gelince kullanılması ise olağan hale geldi. *“Hatip Dicle’nin ayarlı yargı”* açıklaması ile zora giren AKP, Dicle’nin yol arkadaşlarınca *“CHP’ye bindirilerek”* telafi edildi. *“Ayarlı Yargı”* iddiası, *“Ayarlı BDP”* tarafından bertaraf edilmeye çalışıldı.

Bugün anlatacağım, üetin Doğan ve Türk Ocakları bağlantısı. Yolları nasıl kesişti?

23 Kasım 2007’de Türk Ocakları hazırladığı raporu Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’e sunarak, Hoca Ahmet Yesevi üniversitesi'nde Mütevelli heyeti Başkanı olan üetin Doğan’ın görevden alınmasını istemişti.

Türk Ocakları başkanı Nuri Gürgür’ün imzasını taşıyan raporda:

_“Hoca Ahmet Yesevi üniversitesi'nin Türkiye tarafından belirlenen şu andaki mütevelli heyet başkanı, konuya yabancı, bu alanda tecrübe ve birikimi olmayan bir insandır. Meseleye vukufiyetinin olmaması sebebiyle… Bu üniversitenin mütevelli heyet başkanlığından başlayarak yönetiminin yeniden belirlenmesi..”_ ( Basın – 2 Ocak 2008)

Ne oldu? O raporla birlikte üetin Doğan görevden alındı.

(Yerine *“meseleye vukufiyeti”* olan birisi atandı.)

* * *

*“Ak Ocaklara” Dönüşümün Sırrı*

Günümüzde Türk ocakları misyonu ile farklı kulvara kaydığının en belirgin görüntüsü,* “Kürt Sorununu”* kabul ettikleri ve* “çözümün”* şart olduğunu açıkladıkları dönem oldu. Onlara *“Ak Ocak”* adı yakışır diyenler var, aracıya zeval olmazmış. Haa, bunu söyleyenler bizzat AKP’li. Türk Ocaklarının yeni duruşunu *“onurlu”* buluyorlar.

üetin Doğan tutuklandı haberini duyunca aklıma, o rapor geldi. Sizlerle paylaşmak istedim.

Nuri Gürgür’ün TSK ile ilgili fikirlerinin, yandaş medya ile çakıştığı *“Balyoz Darbe Planı”* başlıklı yazısı oldukça ilginç. Türk Yurdu dergisinin 2010 Ocak sayısında o satırlar.

üzetlersek:

*“Genel Kurmayın açıklamasında toplumda büyük bir şaşkınlık ve tepki uyandıran bu görünüm giderilemedi, soruların cevabı alınamadı”* diyor Gürgür.

Yani Ahmet Altan’ın Taraf Gazetesi, Yasemin üongar, Hasan Cemal’ler ile aynı düşünüyor. Ne diyelim, Allah iki cihanda da ayırmasın yollarını.

(http://www.turkocagi.org.tr/modules....rticle&sid=128)

Yazıyı okumanızı önerim. Ya da Taraf Gazetesinde Balyoz Planını okuduysanız, gerek yok.

* * *

üevrelerinde *“Türk Milliyetçisi”* olarak tanınan ve onun üzerinden *“Türk Ocakları”* misyonunu yürütmeye soyunmuş, siyasete bulaşmayacaklarını söyleyen fakat *“alasını yapan”* geçmişin o şerefli yuvası, *“farklı kulvarda”* artık. Bu AKP iktidarından sonra mı oldu, yoksa hep öyleydiler de bizler mi anlayamadık.

12 Eylüle methiye düzen cemaat ehlinin, bugün ki rolü *“aslan demokratlık.”*

Her kalıbın adamı onlar. Helal olsun.


*Odatv.com
*

----------


## bozok

*Geri sayım ve Genelkurmay'da Cemil üiçek'e söylenenler!*



15 Orgeneral ve Oramiral’in apar-topar Genelkurmay Karargahında toplanması gözdağı fotoğrafı, yani ses bombası değil!

O süreçler çoktan aşıldı ve finale gelindi!

Finalde yaşanması muhtemel olanları sunmadan önce durumun ciddiyetini ortaya koymak için önceki güne gidelim ve Karargahtaki Komutanlar toplantısı esnasında Cemil üiçek’in çağrılmasına dikkat çekelim.

Evet üiçek’in Genelkurmay’a gidişi iddia edildiği gibi Deniz Kuvvetlerindeki parola hikayesine şikayet bildirmeye değil, Orgeneral Başbuğ’un daveti üzerinedir.

Nitekim Cemil üiçek’in bu görüşme sonrasındaki seyri ve temasları bunu doğrulamaktadır. Abdullah Gül’den apar-topar randevu istemesinden, gece yarısı Atalay ve Ergin’le beraber İspanya’dan yeni dönen Başbakan Erdoğan’la evinde bir buçuk saat zirve yapmalarına kadar yaşanan pek çok gelişme bunun kanıtıdır.

Hadisenin özeti şudur:

Karargahta toplanan komutanlar kararlarını bildirmek için Başbakan vekili Cemil üiçek’in davetinin uygun olacağına karar verirler ve üiçek, Başbuğ tarafından çağrılır.

Cemil Bey’in cevabı, *“Birazdan size dönerim”* olur ve hemen İspanya’ya telefon ederek Başbakan Erdoğan’a durumu aktarır.

Erdoğan, *“Git ve dinle”* der.

üiçek, Genelkurmay’a gider ve orada komutanların mesajları ile acil talepler listesini alır.

Tablonun ciddiyetini kavrayan Cemil üiçek, karargahtan çıkar çıkmaz hemen Cumhurbaşkanlığını arar ve randevu talep eder. Akabinde de Tayyip Bey’i tekrar arayarak aldığı mesajları iletir. İlave olarak da Cumhurbaşkanından randevu istediğini bildirir.

Başbakan, üiçek’in Köşk’den istediği randevu talebine hiddetlenir ve *“Hayır Cumhurbaşkanına gitmeye gerek yok, akşam ben geliyorum zaten”* diyerek o görüşmenin iptalini ister... Cemil üiçek, *“Peki basın ve kamuoyuna bunu nasıl izah edeceğiz”* deyince de Erdoğan, *“Bir şeyler uydurun, mesela şu parola konusunu ileri sürün”* der.

Der ama mızrak yine de çuvala sığmaz.

Hükümetin konuyu çarpıtma, gizleme ve manipüle etme çabalarını tespit eden Komutanlar, Karargahta tarihte ilk olmak üzere Orgeneral ve Oramirallerin balyoz hikayesi bağlamında ciddi bir toplantı yaptıklarını Genelkurmay Sitesinden duyurur.

Gelelim Komutanların neye karar verdiklerine ve geri sayımın niçin olduğuna?

AKP iktidarına, TSK’ya yapılan psikolojik operasyonların durdurulması bağlamında Taraf gazetesi, TRT ve bazı dinci yayın organlarına karşı derhal tedbirler alınması başta olmak üzere atılması acil adımlar listesi sunulmuş!
Buna Yargı ve poliste yuvalanmış TSK’yı düşman gören dinci personelin listesi de eklenmiş ve gereği talep edilmiş!.

Ve en sonda da, şayet bütün bunlar hemen yapılmazsa 15 Orgeneral ile Amiral’in, gerekçeleri ayrıntılarla milletle paylaşıldıktan sonra toplu olarak istifa edebileceği açık ve net olarak ifade edilmiş.

Evet 10’a yakın önemli kişi ile yaptığım konuşmalardan çıkardığım kulis bilgilerinin özeti budur.

Peki bundan sonra ne mi olur?

Tayyip Erdoğan hala *“İstifa edebilirler mi, ederlerse ne olur’u”* sorguluyor!.. 
Dahası *bazı merkezlerle* de istişare halinde!

Bizim hükmümüze gelince;

üok enerji birikti ve öyle ya da böyle bir yansıma mutlaka olacaktır.


*YAKIşMADI...*
*MİT hala niçin susuyor?*
Devletin en önemli kurumlarından biri olan Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı’nın devlette uç veren kaos ve kargaşadan sonra hala susmayı sürdürmesi ve adeta durumu idare ediyor görünmesi, kuruluş amacına ve misyonuna yakışmıyor. 

Diyeceksiniz ki görev ve yetkileri yasa ile belli olan MİT ne yapabilir? Bunun cevabı şudur: MİT Müsteşarı bir süre önce yaptığı ve takdir gördüğü üzere bir raporla var olan vahim tabloyu adeta hakem rolünü oynayarak ortaya koyabilir. Devletin kurumları arasında ve kurumların içinde uç veren çatışmaların nelere sebep olacağını hatırlatarak Cumhuriyet karşıtı sızmaları deşifre edebilir. Hayır MİT bunu yapmıyor ve enerjisini ABD projesi olan açılıma harcıyor. Tamam bu açılım hikayesine Emre Taner’in şahsi bir takıntısı var ancak ülkenin gündeminde bugün çok daha önemli konular var ve MİT bütün bunların dışında kalamaz. Kalırsa misyonunu inkar eder... MİT’in elinde devletteki dinci derin devlet kadrolaşması bağlamında belgeler olduğuna eminiz, MİT bunları artık var oluş amacı gereği açıklamalıdır.


*SABAHATTİN üNKİBAR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 25 şubat 2010

----------


## bozok

*Erdoğan ve Başbuğ'daki çantaların içinde neler vardı?*


Lafı hiç dolandırmayalım, fotoğraf net:

Başbakanla Genelkurmay Başkanı, gerginliği aşma zirvesinde bile ellerindeki çantalarla birbirine hücum edecek şekilde görüntüler veriyorsa bunun adı tartışmasız devlet krizidir.

Dahası, AKP’nin 8 yılda Türkiye’yi getirdiği noktayı yani yönetemediğini de gözler önüne 
sermektedir.

üantaların toplantıya getirilmesi var olan buhranın yakın zamanda aşılabileceğini değil, tersine daha da tırmanacağını göstermektedir.

üyle çünkü çantaların içindekiler tarafların birbirine karşı argümanları ya da kendi haklılıklarını 
belgeliyor.

Dolayısı ile tablo ilk bakışta bile hesaplaşmayı çağrıştırıyor.

Hal bu ise böyle bir ortamdan yani hesaplaşma arenasından gerçek bir uzlaşma çıkmaz, sadece 
çıktı görüntüsü verilir.

TSK ve Orgeneral Başbuğ cephesinden bakıldığında saldırıya uğrayan taraf olarak toplantıya çantalı gelinmesi yani mağduriyetlerinin belgelenmek istenmesi usul açısından normal görülebilir lakin Tayyip Bey’in aynı yolu izlemesi kabul edilemez.

üyle çünkü Erdoğan sonuçta TSK’dan sorumlu bir konumdadır.

Bir Başbakan sorumlu olduğu bir kurumla yaşanan onca şeyden sonra elinde çanta ile tansiyonu indirme zirvesine mi oturur? Eğer öyle bir görüntü ısrarla veriliyorsa amaç asla üzüm yemek değil bağcı dövmek yani TSK ile mücadele ediyor ya da boğuşuyor fotoğrafını kamuoyuna vermek yani başka bir anlatımla asker üzerinden siyasete devam etmek demektir.

Hiç kuşkunuz olmasın Tayyip Erdoğan’ın TSK üzerinden yaptığı istismarlar ya da siyaset aynen devam edecek... 2003’deki malum seminer olayının bugün bu biçimde üstüne gidilmesi bunun işaretidir. O gün bu olay gündeme getirilmedi zira Erdoğan’ın kullanacağı AB ve benzeri pek çok argümanı vardı, oysa bugün askere hücumdan başka seçime slogan yapabileceği tek bir konusu yoktur. Dolayısı ile bugün yapılan görüşme ve verilen mesajlara asla aldanılmamalıdır.

*Gelelim iki çantada nelerin olabileceğine?*

Kuşkusuz bu konuda aktaracaklarım tahminlerimdir.

Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Başbuğ’un çantasında muhtemelen TSK hakkında sahte belge ve bilgi üretenlerle ilgili somut veriler olabilir. TSK’ya kimlerin ve niçin komplolar kurduğunu, kimlerin kimlerle beraber hareket ettiğini, hangi dış dinamiğin hangi iç dinamikleri kullandığının somut belgeleri olabilir.

Buna mukabil Başbakan’ın çantasında da TSK içinde AKP ve kendisi ile alakalı menfi bakışı ve bazı teşebebüsleri gösteren şeyler olabilir.

*Peki sonuç ne mi olur?*

Yukarıda da söyledik; yapılan görüşme günü kurtarmak içindir ve göreceksiniz şekli bir iki adımın ötesinde asla bir sonucu olmayacak çünkü TSK’yı pasifize etmek ve polis konumuna sokmak, hem ABD hem de AKP için Kızılelma misali büyük bir utku ve de projedir. Dahası, TSK ve darbe mugalataları AKP’nin seçim kampanyalarında kullanacağı tek istismar silahıdır. Bu itibarla düne bakıp tamam bu sorun aşıldı demek çok yanıltıcı olacaktır... Orgeneral Başbuğ’un verdiği fotoğraflar ise askerin mağdur olduğunu tescil ettirmek istemesi olabilir....

*NOT:* Dün yazdığım Deniz ülke Arıboğan’la ilgili yazıma, Bahçeşehir üniversitesinin Mütevelli Heyet Başkanı Enver Yücel telefon ederek açıklama getirdi ve Arıboğan’ın yurtdışında görevlendirildiğini, dolayısı ile baskı ile görevden alınmasının söz konusu olmadığını bildirdi.


*TESADüF...* 
*Komutan sorgulamaları gensoruya denk getirildi!*
Bu kadar tesadüf masallarda bile olmaz ama Ergenekon pardon Kafes davası sürecinde oluyor. Ne hikmetse yapılan operasyon ve sorgulamalar AKP’nin zorda olacağı günlere ve saatlere denk geliyor. Malum dün AKP’li İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay hakkında Habur’da PKK’ya hakim ayarlamaktan dolayı gensoru önergesinin görüşmei vardı. Habur rezaleti AKP’ye vurgun yediren bir olay, dolayısı ile AKP bu konuda çok titiz. Habur’daki o çirkin görüntüler kadar ve hatta daha ötesi AKP’li Bakan’ın PKK’lıları serbest bırakmak için hakim ayarladığını Ahmet Türk’e söylemesi ve bu iddianın Hatip Dicle tarafından ifşasıydı... AKP bu korkunç iddia tabanda akis bulmasın diye seferber olurken birden malum gözaltına almalar ve Kafes operasyonları gündeme geldi. İlginçtir operasyonun finali yani komutanların durumu da gensorunun TBMM’de görüşüleceği Perşembe’ye kadar uzadı... Sormak lazım yasa gereği poliste ifadesi alınamayan komutanlar üç gün poliste niçin bekletildi de gensoru günü adliyeye sevk edildi? şimdi birileri amaç gensoru görüşmelerini örtmek dese ne cevap verilecek? Kuşkusuz tesadüf ama dedik ya Ergenekon’daki tesadüfler emin olun masallarda bile yok!




*SABAHATTİN üNKİBAR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 26 şubat 2010

----------


## bozok

*ZİRVE SONRASI...*
*Komutanlar niye alındı, niye bırakıldı?*



Bir şeyin şuyuu vukuundan beterdir. Komutanların gözaltına alınması ve manşetlere taşınması aynen öyle bir şeydir. Düşünün sabaha karşı evinizden polisle alınıyor ve saatlerce canlı yayınlar eşliğinde terörist mekanı aranırcasına evinizde aramalar yapılıyor. Akabinde yine canlı yayınlar eşliğinde İstanbul’a göndermeler ve Emniyet’e götürülmeler ve de istisnasız üç gün boyunca gündemin ana konusu yapılmalar. Böyle bir şey değil bir ülkenin bir kuvvet komutanına, bir hırsıza bile yapılamaz... E bunlar yapıldığına göre demek ki elde çok kesin deliller var demektir... Derken dehşete düşüyoruz. üç gün boyunca bütün dünyaya afişe edilen komutanlar yine savcılık kararı ile serbest bırakıldı. Yahu savcılık madem tutuklamayı gerektirecek bir delile sahip değildi, bu insanları sabaha karşı evlerinden niçin aldırdı? şimdi birileri çıksa ve bunun adı TSK’nın imajına zarar vermek dese ne karşılık verilecek? Son bir nokta: Başbuğ-Erdoğan zirvelerinden sonra hatırlayın gözaltına alınan orgeneraller (ürneğin Tuncer Kılınç gibi) hep serbest kaldı. Bu tesadüf müdür? Ne yani Başbuğ o görüşmeleri orgeneraller serbest kalsın diye mi yapıyor? İyi de TSK, orgenerallerden ibaret değil ki? Dahası, TSK’da emir-komuta yok mu?



*SABAHATTİN üNKİBAR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 27 şubat 2010

----------


## bozok

*Ya gizli Pentagon-Erdoğan-Başbuğ mutabakatı var ya da şu ihtimaller!*



Gelin hep beraber sesli düşünelim. Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ, aylar önce Karargahta otuz küsuir generalle beraber, *“TSK asimetrik bir psikolojik operasyona muhataptır”* dedi mi?... Dedi!

Aynı Başbuğ Kuvvet Komutanları ile beraber Taraf gazetesini kastederek ve Başbakan’a çağrı yaparak, *“Herkes nerede duracağını göstersin”* diyerek kıyameti kopardı mı?... Kopardı!


*Meydan okuyor*

Devam ediyoruz!

Cenk elbisesi giyip savaş gemisinde bir kez daha ültimatom veren İlker Başbuğ değil miydi?... 

Oydu!

Sabrımız taşıyor diye masaları yumruklayan da Genelkurmay Başkanımızdı.

Bitmedi.

*“Gerekirse bildiklerimizi ve elimizdeki belgeleri halkla paylaşırız”* diyen yine Orgeneral Başbuğ’du!

Son olarak 15 Orgenerali Karargaha çağırıp bu görüşme önemli diye kamuoyuna duyuran ve de elinde çanta ile üankaya Köşkü’ndeki malum zirveye giden de kendisiydi..

Soruyorum böyle tablo karşısında bir Başbakan’ın zerre umursamaz davranmasını nasıl izah etmeliyiz?

Yahu karşısındaki bekçibaşı değil, Cumhuriyetimizi kuran dünyanın beşinci büyük ordusu TSK’nın başkomutanı ki, o TSK aynı zamanda son 50 yılda 4 kere darbe yapan bir kurum... Dahası Tayyip Erdoğan’ın fikir çizgisi de o yapı ila onlarca yıldır kan davalı!

*Hesaplaşma!*
Hal bu iken Tayyip Erdoğan bütün bunları takmıyor ve yalın kılıç pala sallıyor!
Elbette Erdoğan’ın bu tutumu demokrasi mücahidi olmasından ötürü de değil, öyle olsa darbeyi düşündükleri iddia edilenlerle 7 yıl sonra uğraşmaz, örneğin 12 Eylül ve 28 şubat’ı yapanların yani gerçek darbecilerin üstüne giderdi.

Diyeceksiniz ki o değil, bu değilse ne?

*İhtimaller şunlardır:*

1) Pentagon-Erdoğan ve Başbuğ gizlice anlaşıp operasyonu beraber yürütüyorlar. Amaçları ulusalcı bilince ve Avrasyacı çizgiye yönelen TSK’yı tekrar ABD ya da NATO yörüngesine yüzde yüz oturtmaktır.. Genelkurmay başkanlığı bu operasyona en tepeden izin vermezse yürümezdi ve sonuç alınamazdı. Dolayısı ile zirvelerde mutabakat var. Başbuğ’un direniyor görüntüsü ise TSK içine ve laik çevrelere dönük gaz alma görüntüleridir. 

2) Operasyonda Başbuğ yani TSK üst yönetimi yoktur, ABD ile AKP yani Erdoğan-Gül ikilisi vardır. Washington Tayyip Erdoğan’a, TSK ihtilal yapamaz teminatını vererek önünü açmıştır. ABD’den teminat alan Erdoğan bu şekilde hem Cumhuriyeti kuran TSK ile tarihi hesabını görüyor, hem ele geçiremediği tek kurum olan TSK’yı tarumar ediyor, hem de operasyonu demokrasi ambalajı ile oya tahvile çalışıyor. ABD-Tayyip mutabakatını teyid eden bir başka fotoğraf ise Erdoğan’ın ABD desteği ile yapılan 12 Eylül ve 28 şubat’ı yapan darbecileri hesaba çekmemesidir.

*Devlet biçimi ve Nizam-ı Cedid!*
3) Tayyip Erdoğan’ın fütursuz bir şekilde TSK’nın üstüne gitmesi, devletin biçiminin yeniden tanzimi yani üniter yapıdan federal sisteme geçme operasyonu olması da ihtimaldir. Erdoğan ve Gül bu konuda ABD ile gizlice anlaşmış olabilir. K. Irak ve Ortadoğu’nun yeniden dizaynı da bu paket kapsamında değerlendirilebilir.

4) Erdoğan’ın TSK’yı aşağılarcasına köşeye sıkıştırması, hedeflediği büyük çaplı emekliye ayırmalara ortam ya da zemin hazırlamak için de olabilir. Buna göre münferit bireysel tepkiler bile bahane edilip belirlenen isimler tasfiye edilebilir.

5) Bir başka ihtimal komutanları bıktırıp istifa etmelerini sağlamak ve TSK’yı kendilerinin dizayn etmelerine zemin hazırlamaktır. Bu şekilde ABD desteği ile TSK fiilen tasfiye edilip yeni bir Nizam-ı Cedid ordusunun temelleri atılacak!

6) Keza TSK’nın ısrarla üstüne gitmeleri yine açılmasını muhtemel gördükleri kapatılma davasına karşı mağduriyet ikliminin oluşturulması da olabilir.



*SABAHATTİN üNKİBAR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 28 şubat 2010

----------


## bozok

*Kasaptaki Ete Soğan Doğradılar!*





TRT-2, sabah saatlerinde eski kuvvet komutanlarının evlerinin polis tarafından aranmakta olduğunu duyurmaya başladığında, Fırtına Paşa muhtemelen yataktan yeni kalkmıştı. Eşiyle birlikte* “evlerinin arandığı”* haberini TRT’den öğrendiler. Eski 1. Ordu komutanı üetin Doğan’ın ise kahvaltı masasına oturmaya hazırlandığı anlaşılıyordu. O da Fırtına ailesi gibi* “başına gelenleri “* TRT-2’den izlemeye başlayıp _“Memleket nereye gidiyor yahu!”_ dedi…

Saat 10.00 ile 12.00 arası üetin Doğan’ın kendisini arayan gazetecileri _“evinin aranmadığına ve gözaltına alınmadığına”_ ikna etme çabasıyla geçti. Olayı muhatabına doğrulatamayan diğer televizyon kanalları, TRT’ye inanmayı tercih ettiler ve arama-gözaltı haberine onlar da hız verdiler. TRT’ye inanmayı tercih etmekte haklıydılar; çünkü TRT daha önce de Sabih Kanadoğlu’nun evinin arandığını duyurmuş, 3 saat sonra da polisler gerçekten gelmişti.* “Yok öyle bir şey, şu anda evimdeyim, çay içiyorum”* diyen Kanadoğlu, mahcup olduğuyla kaldı..

Evinin arandığına yoğun telefonlar sonucu giderek ikna olmaya başlayan üetin Doğan da Sabih Bey gibi *“yalancı çıkmaktan”* korkuyordu ki kapı çaldı ve Terörle Mücadele’den küpeli, yakışıklı polisler ayakkabılarını çıkarıp saygılı bir biçimde içeri girmeye başladılar.. *üetin Doğan, kendisini aramaya devam eden gazetecilere “Nihayet geldiler, evim şu anda aranıyor!” diye sevinçle haber verdi.* Neredeyse kendisini tutamayıp küpeli polisleri yanaklarından öpecekti!

Polislerle birlikte iki adet savcı ve üetin Doğan’ın avukatı Celal ülgen de gelmişti. Avukat ülgen, arama emriyle ilgili mahkeme kararını inceledi. 

Müzekkerede, _“bugüne kadar olan delillerle birlikte arama sonucu çıkacak suç unsurları veya yeni bir kanıt bulunması halinde yakalama yapılması"_ şeklinde bir ifade bulunmaktaydı. Arama tamamlandı ve *“herhangi bir suç unsuruna rastlanmadığına”* dair tutanak tanzim edildi. Tutanağın altına imza atan savcılar,* “Doğan’ı gözaltına alacaklarını”* bildirdiklerinde ülgen, müzekkerede yer alan o hükmü hatırlatıp gözaltı uygulanmasına karşı çıktı. Bu itiraz üzerine ellerindeki müzekkereyi yeniden okuyan savcılar, _(belki de ilk kez okuyorlardı!)_ pek mahcup oldular ve _“Haklısınız, öyle yazıyor”_ dediler. Yine de müzekkerenin rutin bir üslupla yazıldığı, bütün gözaltıların aynı mahkeme kararıyla yapıldığı konusunda Avukat ülgen’i ikna etmeye çalıştılar. Olmayınca, *“iyi günler”* deyip, ayakkabılarını giydiler ve evden ayrıldılar. 

Tabii Celal ülgen,* “başarısına”* sevinmeye fırsat bulamadı; çünkü az önce _“Haklısınız, öyle yazıyor”_ diye mahcup olan savcılar, yolda adliyeye uğrayıp üetin Doğan hakkında hemen bir *“yakalama müzekkeresi”* çıkarttılar. Yani, avukatın *“uyarısı”* üzerine *“eksikleri tamamladılar”.* Ve üetin Doğan, avukatının bu titizliği sayesinde gözaltına alındı!

Ergenekon operasyonlarında öyledir. Siz istediğiniz kadar gözaltı, arama ve tutuklama işlemlerinin CMK’ya aykırı gerçekleştirildiği konusunda kendinizi paralayın; ya duymazdan gelip işlerine devam ederler; ya da Celal ülgen gibi işini iyi yapan bir avukatla karşılaşınca yeni bir mahkeme kararı çıkarttırıp öyle gelirler…

_(36 aydır tutuklu yatmakta olan Ergenekon sanıkları buna benzer usulsüzlükler konusunda her duruşmada onlarca olay anlatıyorlar. Hüsamettin Cindoruk’un “2’ye 1 mahkemesi” dediği mahkeme, anlatılanları sakince dinleyip oturum sonunda “tutukluluk hallerinin devamına” karar veriyor)._ 

Zaten, gözaltına almaya gelinceye kadar, ortada başka tuhaflıklar da vardı. 

*ürneğin, üetin Doğan daha birkaç ay önce mevcut darbe iddiaları konusunda savcılar tarafından “tanık” sıfatıyla ifadeye çağrılmış ve bilgisine başvurulmuştu.* Aynı şekilde, gözaltına alınan muvazzaf albaylar arasında, birkaç gün önce “tanıklık yapmaya” çağrılmış olanlar da vardı. “Tanık” olarak ifade vermeye hazırlanırken “şüpheli” oluverdiler. Muhtemelen tutuklanıp “sanık” da olacaklar. Bu gidişle “hükümlü” olmak da işten değil gibi görünüyor. Taraf gazetesinin yeni bir “plan” yayımlaması ve bu “planlara” adınızın bir şekilde geçirilmesi yetiyor. 400 kiloluk “delilleri” incelemeniz ve aksini ispat etmeniz nasılsa imkansız. İspatlamayı başarsanız bile bu *en azından 5 sene* tutuklu kalmanız demektir. 

Ergenekon davalarının bir özelliği de bu. *Yani, iddia sahibi iddialarını kanıtlamakla yükümlü değil. Hakkınızdaki suçlamaların aksini siz kanıtlayacaksınız.* 

Yaklaşık 2 senedir devam eden Ergenekon davalarında böyle bir imkansızı başaranlar da oldu ama yine de serbest bırakılmadılar. Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, _“Size baskı yapıyorlar, yargıç olarak iradenizi gösteremiyorsunuz”_ diyen sanıklara _“Baskı yapanın ağzını karışlarım!”_ diye pek kızıyor. Geçenlerde Doğu Perinçek,* “Hiç de karışlayamazsınız”* şeklinde polemiği devam ettirince, Köksal Bey cüppesini alıp salondan çıktı. 

Bir keresinde, o zaman tutuklu olan Birol Başaran, 

_“Neden herkese ayrı muamele yapılıyor? Kimi benim gibi evi basılarak gözaltına alınıyor. Kimisi, evinde arama yapılmadan gözaltına alınıyor ve tutuklanıyor. Kimisi, ifade vermeye çağrılıyor ama tutuklanıyor. Apar topar gözaltına alınıp terörist gibi teşhir edildikten sonra mahkemeye bile çıkarılmadan serbest bırakılanlar ve iddianameye bile sokulmayanlar var”_ 

deyince, o gün celseye başkanlık yapan ve duruşma salonuna hakimiyet konusunda sorunları bulunan kıdemli üye Hasan Hüseyin üzese, 

*“Endişeniz olmasın Birol Bey, yargılamalarımız CMK kapsamında yapılmaktadır”* demişti. _“Mamullerimizde domuz eti yoktur”_ şablonunu çağrıştıran bu “teminat” salonda gülüşmelere neden oldu. 

Ergenekon davalarında sanık, tanık, gizli tanık, şüpheli gibi kavramlar arasında geçiş yapmak da son derece kolay. Davaya bir şekilde bulaşanlara böyle bir “serbesti” tanınmış durumda. *Bu anlamda Ergenekon davası, dünyanın en “demokratik davası” sayılabilir.* 

üetin Doğan’ın dün* “tanık”* olarak dinlenilmesi, bugün* “sanık”* olmasına engel değildir. 

Mesela, Silivri’de 24 ay yatmaktan sıkılan Doçent. Dr. ümit Sayın, bir sabah uyandığında statüsünde bir değişiklik yapıp *“gizli tanık”* olmaya karar verdi. Bu davranışı teveccüh ve takdir duygularıyla karşılayan savcılar, hemen Sayın’ın ek ifadesini aldılar. 

Sayın, tarihleri hiçbir şekilde birbirini tutmayan bir takım olaylar anlattı ve _“Hurşit Tolon darbe yapacaklarını bana söylemişti”_ falan dedi. Son derece naif bir adam olan Sayın, mahkemede savcıların bu ifadeye karşılık olarak kendisine _“yardımcı olmayı”_ vaat ettiklerini de itiraf etti. 

Bir ara *“gizli tanık”* olmaktan da sıkılan ümit Bey, tutanaklarda geçen *“Anadolu”* kod adlı gizli tanığın kendisi olduğunu avukatların soruları üzerine açıkladı. Hatta, soru soran avukatın gizli tanık kodunu* “Anadol”* şeklinde telaffuz etmesine bozulup, ilke konusunda “titiz” bir adam olarak, _“Anadol değili Anadolu”_ diye düzeltme yaptı. *Böylece “sanıklıktan”, önce “gizli tanıklığa”, sonra “açık tanıklığa” terfi etti.* 

Dediği gibi savcılar da kendisine “yardımcı oldular” ve bir iki duruşmadan sonra “serbest bırakılmasını” talep ettiler. Mahkeme de birkaç duruşma savcıların bu isteğine karşı çıkıyormuş gibi yaptı ve sonunda ümit Sayın tahliye edildi. 

şimdi gelinen noktada, gözaltına alınan eski kuvvet komutanları ile bazı üst düzey muvazzaf subayların *“Balyoz”* tabir edilen darbe planı ile suçlandıklarını anlıyoruz. 

Bu tip* iddiaların yegane kaynağı olan Taraf gazetesi*nin haberlerine göre söz konusu plan, Hilmi üzkök’ün Genelkurmay Başkanı olduğu dönemde yapılmış. Hilmi üzkök, Ergenekon davasının en muteber* “tanıkları”* arasında yer alıyor. İfadesini almak için _“Paşa zahmet etmesin”_ diye İzmir’e giden savcılar, kendisine köfte ekmek bile ısmarladılar. 

Hilmi Paşa’ya sorarsanız, _“Darbe planlarını kendi usulleri ile”_ bertaraf etmiş. *Oysa yasalarda “kendi usulleriyle darbe bertaraf etmek” diye bir yöntem bulunmuyor. Yani, darbe hazırlığını tespit edip de yetkili amir olarak gereğini yapmamışsanız, siz de suçlu olursunuz.* 

Hilmi üzkök’ün ne kadar* “pir-ü pak”* bir paşa olduğunu savunan eski darbe şakşakçısı Nazlı Ilıcak, Habertürk televizyonunda *“üzkök Paşa, darbeye sessiz kalmakla suçlanamaz, o şartlarda içeride kalıp olup bitenlere hakim olması gerekiyordu”* dedi. 

üzkök’ün, Ilıcak’ın kendisini bu şekilde savunmasından hicap duyup yayına bağlanmasını bekledik ama öyle bir şey olmadı. Kadın sanki Genelkurmay Başkanı’nından değil de karargahın aşçısından bahsediyor. _“İçeride kalıp, olup bitenleri anlamaya çalışması”_ daha doğruymuş! Paşa’ya böyle bir görev veren mi oldu acaba? Mahir Kaynak misali…

Hilmi Bey, _“Neden böyle yaptınız Paşam, darbeciler hakkında neden işlem yapmadınız?”_ diye soranlara, _“Ben kasaptaki ete soğan doğramamam”_ demişti. 

*şimdi görüyoruz ki kasaptaki ete değil soğan doğramak, kaşar peyniri bile rendeleniyor.*

Hilmi Paşam bile kendisine köfte ekmek ısmarlanmasına inanmasın, bir sabah uyandığımızda “şüpheli” sıfatıyla gözaltına alındığı haberini duyabiliriz. 

Savcılara kokteylde _“Yoksa beni almaya mı geldiniz”_ diye şirinlik yapan Paşa’nın da öyle…

*Her fani bir gün Ergenekon şüphelisi olmayı tadacaktır.* 




 *Fatma Sibel Yüksek* / Açıkistihbarat / 23.2.2010

----------


## bozok

*Altan'ın Muzaffer Tekin'le Tanışması Engellenmeli*


*Açık İstihbarat üzel* 

Kefil olmanın bedeli; aklın, vicdanın ve hukukun askıya olduğu dönemlerde normalden daha ağır olabilir. 

Yaşar Büyükanıt bunu birinci elden tecrübe etmişti. Zamanında yanından çalışan ve şemdinli olayları sırasında ismi geçen astsubay için; 

_"tanırım; iyi çocuktur"_ ifadesini kullanıp, kullanacağına pişman oldu. 

*Bu tek cümlelik kefillik Büyükanıt'a pahalıya mal oldu.* Yandaş basın bu cümleyi sakız gibi çiğneyip durdu ve hala çiğnemeye devam ediyor. 

_"Ergenekon"_ iddianamesini okuduğunuzda, birbirlerinden sitayişle sözeden bir çok isme rastlıyorsunuz. Daha vahimi; "Ergenekon" savcılarının, normal beşeri ilişki içerisinde değerlendirilebilecek bu sözleri, _"örgüt üyeliğinin kanıtı"_ olarak mahkemeye sunması. 

Tabi "Ergenekon" sürecinde, övdüğünüz insanlarla da, küfrettiğiniz insanlarla da örgütdaş olma suçlamasından kurtulmanız mümkün değil. Suç delilinin yokluğunun suçun kanıtı olarak sunulduğu bir iddianameden sözediyoruz. _(Bkz: İlhan Selçuk'un cep telefonu olmamasının örgüt ilişkileri çerçevesinde gizliliğe önem verdiğinin kanıtı olarak sunulması) ._ Anlayacağınız, savcı koltuğunda oturan Zekeriya üz'ün yüksek hukuk anlayışından sual olunmaz. 

Kefil olmanın bedelinin bu kadar yüksek olduğu süreçte; "Ergenekon" vakanüvistlerinden ensestfil Ahmet Altan, Selimiye'de başlıklı 9 şubat 2010 tarihli yazısında bakın kime nasıl kefil oluyor:





_“ülkenizin ordusunda nasıl subaylar olsun” dendiğinde “işte böyle” diye gösterilebilecek bir hakim albayın odasına aldılar beni._ 
_Uzun boylu, yakışıklı, kibar, ölçülü, saygılı, genç bir albay._
_Geniş ve aydınlık odasının büyük pencerelerinin altında saksılar içinde çiçekler duruyor._
_Masasından, odasından, üniformasını taşıyış biçiminden titiz ve zevkli biri olduğu anlaşılıyor._
_“Taze çay demlettim, içer misiniz,” dedi._
_Kulplu bir cam fincanda çay getirdiler._ 



Okuyanda, ifade almaktan çok, komşu ziyaretini anımsatan bu diyalog üzerine sayfalarca psiko-analiz yazılabilir. Bir albayın uzun boylu, yakışıklı ve genç olmasının bu kadar vurgulanmasını, ensest dahil bir çok cinsel sapkınlığa sempatik yaklaştığı anlaşılan Altan'ın özel dünyasına havale ediyoruz. 

Kamuoyunu ilgilendiren kısım; _"Ergenekon"_ sürecinin köşesine yerleştirilen isimlerinden biri olan *Ahmet Altan'ın ; gazetesine sızdırılan belgelerle ilgili ifadeye çağıran ve hayatında ilk kez gördüğü askeri savcıya bu şekilde methiye düzerken içine düştüğü çelişki.*

Ahmet Altan; sözkonusu askeri savcıya, hangi tecrübelerine dayanarak; _"örnek gösterilmesi gereken subay"_ sıfatını yakıştırıyor? 

Eğer; onun bu sıfat lütufkarlığı bu kadar normal ise; Yaşar Büyükanıt'ın yanında mesai harcayan bir astsubay için, _"tanırım, iyi çocuktur"_ demesi niye yadırganıp, binbir komploya malzeme ediliyor?

Eğer; birisini bir kere tanıdıktan sonra onu aşırı şekilde övmek Ahmet Altan sözkonusu olduğunda normal bir davranış ise; _"Ergenekon"_ iddianamelerinde onlarca insanın beşeri diyalogları örgütdaşlıklarının kanıtı olarak medyaya malzeme oluyor?

*Ahmet Altan'ın ; tek tanışma üzerinde bir albayın zarefetine, yakışıklılığına ve uzun boyluluğuna bu kadar methiyeler düzüp , etki altında kalması "Ergenekon" süreci açısından da ciddi bir zaafa işaret etmekte.* 

Altan'ın "Ergenekon" sürecinde insanları yaftalamak konusundan en önemli kıstasının _"tanışıklığı olmak"_ olduğunun bir başka kanıtı da ; "Ergenekon"'dan içeri alınan Tijen Mergen'le ilgili takındığı tutum. 

Doğan gazetecilik icra kurulu üyesi Tijen Mergen, bir çok insanla beraber klasik dalgalardan biri ile içeri alındığında, Taraf'la beraber yandaş medya bildik yayınları yapmıştı. 

Fakat daha sonra Ahmet Altan; _"Kürtler, Fenerbahçe, Sedat, Tijen"_ başlıklı 19 Nisan 2009 tarihli yazısında Tijen Mergen için neler yazıyor : 


Ben bunları anlatırken Milliyet Gazetesi’nin Genel Yayın Müdürü Sedat Ergin aradı. 

Dedi ki, _“Tijen Mergen’in Ergenekon’la hiçbir ilişkisi yoktur.”_ 

İki gün nezarette tutulan Mergen’e, _Milliyet_ gazetesi için düzenlediği “Baba Beni Okula Gönder” kampanyası sorulmuş. 

Telefonları dinlendiği için o telefonlarda arkadaşlarıyla yaptığı konuşmaları sorulmuş. 

Ergenekon sanıklarını tanıyıp tanımadığı sorulmuş. 

Bir Sinan Aygün’ü tanıyormuş, gazete için yapılan bir kampanya nedeniyle tanışmış.
Bir de Adnan Akfırat’ı tanıyormuş, onunla da öğrenciliği sırasında Boğaziçi Folklor Kulübü’nde tanışmış. 

Ben Sedat’ı çok uzun yıllardan beri tanırım. 

*Tanımasam da fark etmezdi, biri “adını ortaya koyarak” bir şey söylüyorsa aksi kanıtlanana kadar ben ona inanırım.* 

şimdi savcıya ve polislere sormak gerekiyor. 

“Siz Tijen Mergen’i niye alıp iki gün nezarette tuttunuz?” 




Gördüğünüz üzere; Ahmet Altan; _"tanıdığının tanıdığı"_ sözkonusu olduğunda hukuku hatırlayabiliyor. 

*Hatta; "biri adını ortaya koyarak bir şey söylüyorsa aksi kanıtlanana kadar ben ona inanırım" derken içine düştüğü çelişkinin ve ikiyüzlülüğün farkında değil.* 

"Ergenekon" duruşmalarında insanların adlarını ortaya koyarak, haklarındaki onlarca iddiayı tek tek yalanlamasını yok sayıyor. 

üünkü Altan; onları tanımıyor. Onları tanıyanları da tanımıyor. Onlardan bir kulplu cam fincanda çay içmişliği de yok. *Bu sanıkların bir çoğu ; Altan'ı etkileyecek cinsten uzun boylu, yakışıklı ve genç de değiller.* 

Yalnız; "Ergenekon" sanıkları açısından umut kaybolmuş değil. 

_"Ergenekon"_ sürecini yönetenlerin; Ahmet Altan'ın şans eseri de olsa Muzaffer Tekin ile tanışmasını engellemesi gerekiyor. 

Altan'ın; Muzaffer Tekin'in herkesin üzerinde mutabık kaldığı zarifliği ve nezaketine muhatap kalması durumunda; içindeki bütün düğümlenmelere rağmen, Tekin'i 

_"Türk ordusunun başında nasıl subaylar olsun derseniz, örnek gösterilecek bir subay"_

ifadeleri ile övgülere boğması içten bile değil. 

Hele bir de kulplu bardakta çay ikram edilirse Altan'ı tutabilene aşkolsun. 

O noktada Altan'ın ; 

_"bu insanlar isimlerini ortaya koyarak, biz örgüt değiliz diyorlarsa , aksi kanıtlanana kadar ben onlara inanırım"_

cümlesini kurması içten bile değil. 

Buradan _"Ergenekon"_ sürecini yönetenleri, Muzaffer Tekin'i ve eşi Müge Hanım'ı; *Altan'ın çelişkilerle ve kara deliklerle bezeli psikolojisi konusunda uyarıyoruz.* 

Olmaz demeyin...."Ergenekon"'da bu da olur. 



*Açık İstihbarat / 10.2.2010*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz savcılarına ‘27 şubat’ ayarı* 

**

*01.03.2010 - 09:21*

*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin, İl Emniyet Müdürlüğü ve İstanbul Merkez Komutanlığı’na 27 şubat’ta gönderdiği yazıda, ‘Balyoz soruşturmasını yürüten savcıların talimatlarında, başsavcıvekillerinin imzası yoksa iade edin’ uyarısında bulundu. 

*‘Dinleme kayıtlarını sadece savcıya verin’*

*Hürriyet'in haberine göre, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Engin, “Gizli ve İvedi” ibareli yazısında, görevli cumhuriyet başsavcıvekillerinden “uygun görüş” şerhi alındıktan sonra, talimatlar doğrultusunda işlem yapılmasını istedi. Aynı talimatta ayrıca, yapılan işlemlerin tüm safhaları hususunda, yetkili ve görevli Cumhuriyet başsavcıvekilleri ile soruşturmayı yürüten cumhuriyet savcılarına bilgi verilmesi istendi. Yazıda ayrıca kolluk tarafından yapılan işlemlerde başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı’nın 22 Ocak 2010 tarihli yazısındaki hususlara uygun hareket edilmesi istendi.* 


Bu arada Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı da, Balyoz soruşturmasını yürüten üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcıları Bilal Bayraktar, Ali Haydar ve Mehmet Berk’e gönderdiği 22 Ocak 2010 tarihli yazıda, gizlilikle ilgili şu talimatları vermişti: 

- Soruşturma savcısı, bu konuda mahkemeden aldığı kararı ve ekindeki evrakı, işlemi gerçekleştirmek üzere görevlendirdiği memurlara tutanakla teslim edecektir. 

- Telefon dinleme işlemini yapan görevliler, dinleme kayıtlarını, soruşturma savcısının talimatı çerçevesinde ve onun istediği zamanlarda soruşturma savcısına teslim edecekler, kayıtlar başka hiç kimseye teslim edilmeyecektir. 

- Soruşturma savcısı tarafından dinleme kayıtlarının tutanaklara geçirilmesi için görevlendirilen kişiler, bu işlemi gizlilik içinde yürütecekler ve talepleri soruşturma savcısına tutanakla teslim edecekler, başka hiç kimseye vermeyeceklerdir. 

- Teknik takip bilgileri yasa gereği gizli olup ayrıca ihtiyaç duyulduğunda CMK hükümlerine göre de kısıtlama kararı alınmak suretiyle ilgililere verilmeyecek, personele de gösterilmeyecek, soruşturma savcısı tarafından kilitli dolaplarda muhafaza edilecektir. 

- Soruşturma savcısı tarafından görevlendirilenler, işlemleri gizlilik içerisinde yürütecek, dinleme kayıtlarını ya da tapelerini görmek, suret almak, bu konuda bilgi almak isteyenler olursa, talepleri yerine getirilmeyecek. Bilgilerin ilgisiz kişilere veya basına verilmesi halinde, soruşturma savcısınca görevlendirilen kişiler hakkında gerekli işlemler yapılacaktır. 

- Bilgi güvenliği bakımından, kayıtların metin haline getirilmesi işlemleri, dinlemeyi yapan birim dışında, başka bir kolluk birimine yaptırılabilecektir.


gazeteport.com

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon Hakimlerine Ceza Davası!*

 

*Ergenekon örgütü var diyerek, olmayan belgelerle karar veren mahkeme heyetine ceza davası...*

Muammer KARABULUT, 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin olamayan Ergenekon Terör ürgütü için, "olmayan belgelerle" verdiği KARARA ilişkin kendi hakkında CMK'nın 161-(5) maddesi uyarınca ceza davası açılmasını istedi!.. 

KARABULUT 26 Eylül 2008 tarihinde 2008/541 değişik iş no ile İzmir barosu 
Av. Mahmut YILMAZ'ın 9 Temmuz 2008 tarihli hakim havalesi ile İzmir Nöbetçi 
Sulh Ceza Mahkemesi'nin 11 Eylül 2008 tarihinde mahkemeye yolladığı 
dilekçesinde "Ergenekon terör örgütü sıfatının dava sonuçlanıncaya kadar 
tedbiren" yasaklanması istemine; 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi 26 Eylül 2008 
tarihinde,_ "...tüm bulunan temel belgenin Ergenekon başlığı altında kaleme_ _alındığı ve diğer yan kısım sanıkların, aralarındaki YAZIşMA ve KONUşMALARDA bu ismi kullandıkları dolayısıyla bu ismin soruşturma veya kovuşturma aşamasında yeni tespit edilen bir isim değil aksine süre gelen aşamalarda_ _kullanılan bir isim olduğu dikkate..."_ alınması yönünde ki KARAR verdiğini 
hatırlattı. 

Mahkemenin 26 Eylül 2008* "olmayan belgeler"* varmışçasına imza attığı 
kararından dolayı KARABULUT da 4 Aralık 2008 tarihinde *"bir kısım sanığın* *ararlarına Ergenekon adından bahsederek, hangi konuşma ve yazışmayı* *yaptığına ilişkin mevcut belgelerin"* verilmesini istedi... Talebe ilişkin iddia makamı aynı gün, "belgelerin iddianamede" olduğunu belirtirken, 
KARABULUT da, iddianame ve eklerde mahkemenin kararını doğrulayacak herhangi bir belge olmadığını 5 Ocak 2009 tarihinde huzurda beyan etti!.. 

KARABULUT, mahkeme ara karar vermeden önce üye hakim sayın Sedat Sami HAşILOğLU ile talebine açıklık getirmek üzere yaptığı görüşme de, hakimin ümit OğUZTAN'ın* "yazışma",* Hayrettin ERTEKİN'in de* "konuşma"* yapmış olduğunu söyledi... Bunun üzerien hakimin beyanını araştıran KARABULUT, her iki şahısla yaptığı görüşme, mevcut iddianame ve ek klasörlerde yaptığı araştırmalarda, ümit OğUZTAN'nın tutuklu ve tutuksuz sanıklar arasında tanıdığı hiç kimse olmadığını tesbit eder... 

*ümit OğUZTAN* adını vererek bahsedilen *"YAZIşMA"* ise dönemin TBMM Susurluk komisyonuna Erol MüTERCİMLER'in bir kitabına atıfta bulunarak, *"Türkiye'deki* *Gladyo benzeri yapılanmanın Ergenekon adı altında olabileceğini"* belirten düşüncesidir. Tutuklu sanık ümit OğUZTAN, aradan yıllar geçmesine rağmen bu düşüncede olduğunu savunmasında da ifade etmiş, sonra da tutuksuz yargılanmal üzere tahliye edilmştir. İfadeden de anlaşılacağı üzere, kendisinin adı geçen örgüt için yaptığı bir "YAZIşMA" bulunmamaktadır. Tam tersi, TBMM'deki Susurluk komisyonuna önceden yaşadığı tehdit ve saldırılardan dolayı Ergenekon'un* "olduğu"* değil, *"olabileceği"* yönünde yazılı *"İHBARI (!)"* vardır. Kaynağı ise Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında gözaltına alınan yazar Erol MüTERCİMLER'dir... üye hakim Sedat Sami HAşILOğLU tarafından bahsedilen* "YAZIşMA"* da bundan ibaret olup, şüpheli ümit OğUZTAN'ın yaptığı başkaca *"YAZIşMA"* bulunmamaktadır!... 

KARABULUT,_ "hakim Sedat Sami HAşILOğLU ile 6 Ocak 2009 tarihli talebime_ _ilişkin yaptığım ikili görüşmede, Hayrettin ERTEKİN'in "Ergenekonadı geçen"_ _telefon "KONUşMASI " var_ demesi üzerine, iddianamede yaptığı araştırmada aynı tarihli iki adet telefon konuşması tespit ettim. Birinci konuşma, Kürşat isimli bir kişi ile 22 Ocak 2008 günü saat 12:26'da (İddianame sayfa no:1803). Diğer ikinci konuşma ise, Nurettin isimli bir kişi ile 22 Ocak 2008 günü saat 19,31'de (İddianame sayfa no:1887) yapılmıştır. Her iki *'KONUşMA'* da, daha önce tutuklu bulunan sanıkların aleyhinde ve davada tutuklu bulunmayan kişilerle yapılan konuşmalardır!..." dedi. 

KARABULUT,_ "13. Ağır Caza Mahkemesi'nin 26 Eylül 2008 tarihli 2008/541_ 
_değişik iş no ile almış olduğu kararın, belgesi olmayan suç isnadıdır. üye_ 
_hakimin şifahen sunduğu kanıt ise adı geçen örgütün varlığını ancak yadsır_ 
_niteliktedir. Mahkeme heyeti iddianameyi de aynı özensizlikle kabul_ 
_etmiştir. Nitekim mahkemenin 23 Ocak 2009 tarihli ara kararında, Ergenekon_ _isminin, basın-yayın organlarınca Terör ürgütü ile anılmaması yönünde_ _verdiği karar vardır. Sonuçta 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, henüz_ 
_belgelendirilmeyen ve kararı verilmeyen bir terör örgütü iddianamesini kabul_ 
_etmiştir. Terör örgütü üyeliği suçlaması ile tutuklama yapmış,_ 
_tutuklamaların devamını istemiştir. Tüm bu nedenlerden dolayı da sözde_ 
_Ergenekon terör örgütüne ilişkin iddianamede dahi olmayan KONUşMA ve YAZIşMA_ _var diyerek verdiği KARAR'dan dolayı da mağduriyetine neden olduğunu"_ söyledi. 

Ergenekon sanığı Muammer KARABULUT Antalya nöbetçi Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi aracılığı ile bugün verdiği dilekçede, TCK'nın Kişi Hürriyetinden yoksun kılma; Madde 109-(3)- d) kamu görevinin sağladığı nüfuz kötüye kullanmak suretiyle, Görevi kötüye kullanma; Madde 257-(1), (2), İftira; Madde 267- (4), (7) Suç Uydurma; Madde 271- (1), ile 26 Eylül 2008 tarihli *"Ergenekon* *iddianamesinde olamayan belgeye"* ilişkin karara imza atan mahkeme başkanı Köksal şENGüN, Hasan Hüseyin üZESE ve Sedat Sami HAşILOğLU hakkında tabi olunan yargılama usulünce işlem yapılmasını talep etti. *1 Mart 2010* 



01.03.2010 16:36:00 / internetajans

----------


## bozok

*Armegeddon Ve Kemal'in Askerleri*



Yandaş medyanın kalemşorları şimdi de, Balyoz Planı çerçevesinde, güya 
gözaltına alınacak *800 sivil* için çalışmalara başladılar. Anılan plan 
kapsamında üçüncü dalganın sivil uzantısı olan basın, yayın ve diğer üst 
düzey isimlerin de gözaltına alınacağı haberlerini pompalıyorlar. 



Bu arada bazı Hakimlerimizin de, tutukladıkları insan sayısını kaleme 
alıyorlar ve adeta skor sayısı tespit edercesine, kimin rekor kıracağını 
listelemeye başladılar. Yani, hangi hakim kaç kişi tutukladı ve kim rekor 
kırdı. 



Böylesi acı ve ızdırap çeken insanlar üzerinden siyaset yapıp, korku 
imparatorluğu kuruyorlar. 



Yeni Dünya Düzeni tüm dünyayı etkisi altına aldı. Binlerce yıldan beri 
kuşaktan kuşağa yapılandırılan bu ahlaksız kölelik düzeni, ülkemizde son 
aşamaya gelmek üzere. Ilımlı İslam denilen bu plan, maalesef dinleri ortadan 
kaldırmak isteyen şeytani bir güç tarafından kontrol ediliyor. 



Bunların parolası, üzgürlük, Demokrasi ve Kardeşliktir. Aslına bakarsanız 
Kölelik, Faşizm ve Kardeş kavgasıdır. 



En önemli kavramları ise değişimdir.* Değişim sözcüğü* sizlere hiç yabancı 
gelmedi değil mi? İnsanoğlu doğduğu günden bu yana sürekli gelişir. Gelişmek 
zorundadır. Gelişmek bizim genlerimizde bulunan en önemli programdır. Bu 
yüzden Değişim sözcüğü bizi her zaman heyecanlandırır. 



İşte bu şeytani programcılar *Değişim sözcüğünü kullanarak,* Ulus Devlet 
kavramını, Laik Devlet kavramını, Din Kavramını, Cumhuriyet, Evrensel Hukuk, 
Demokrasi, İnsan hakları ve diğer kavramları kullanarak, insanlarımızın 
belleğini karıştırıp, psikolojik harp teknikleri ile Ulus Devlet ve 
İlkelerimizi ortadan kaldırmaya çalışmaktadırlar. 



Bu planı birileri yazar, maalesef ülke içinde bulunanlar ise oynar. Yeni 
Dünya Düzencilerinin planları bugüne kadar kusursuz uygulanmıştır. 
İllüminati denilen bu şeytani örgüt maalesef bugün dünyayı yönetmektedir. 
Hangi ülkede ne kadar demokrasi olacak, kim kiminle savaşacak, bunlar karar 
verirler. 

* * 

*Biraz geçmişe gidip, **Yeni Dünya Düzeninin (New Word Order) Babası Albert 
Pike'yi tanıyalım;** * 



Yeni Dünya Düzeni'nin yaratıcı fikir babası olan* Albert Pike*, 29 Aralık 
1809'da Boston'da doğdu. Harvard'da çalıştı. Amerikan iç savaşında güneyli 
ordu'da, tuğgeneral olarak savaştı. Savaştan sonra tutuklandı ve hapse 
girdi. Hapisten kurtulması bir* freemason* olan başkan *Andrew Johnson'*un 
affıyla mümkün oldu. Ertesi gün beyaz saray'da birlikteydiler. Bu aftan 
sonra başkan, İskoç riti tarafından 4. Dereceden 32. Dereceye terfi 
ettirildi. 



Bir 33. Derece mason olarak, eski ve kabul edilmiş İskoç ritinin kurucusu ve 
babası, kuzey Amerika Freemasonary'nin büyük komutanı ve* ku klux klan'ı*n 
*"top"* lideridir. Tüm satanist luciferian grupların büyük ustası da olan bu 
adamın, Lucifer' ile bir bilezik vasıtasıyla sürekli iletişim halinde olduğu 
da söylenir. *İlluminati'*nin de tepe adamlarından biridir. Yeni Dünya 
Düzeni'nin fikir babası ve planlayıcısıdır.33.Derece mason olmak onlara 
göre, Tanrı'laşma demektir. 



Bir gün Albert Pike, kendi ruhsal rehberi olan lucifer'dan aldığı bir 
mesajı, dönemin İlluminati başkanı Mazzini'ye 1871'de yazdığı bir mektupta 
anlatır. İlginçtir ki, bu mektup *"Tek Dünya Düzeni"*ni gerçekleştirmek için 
*yapılması gereken üç dünya savaşını* anlatır: 



Bu mektup hala İngiltere'de bulunan bir müzede saklanmaktadır ve herkes 
tarafından görülebilir. 

* * 

_*"1. Dünya savası, İlluminati'ye Rus üarlığı'nı yıkarak, bu ülkeyi ateistik_ 
_komünizmin bir kalesi yapmak için gereklidir. Britanya ve Alman_ 
_imparatorluğu içindeki örgütümüz bu savası tetiklemeli, savaşın sonunda_ 
_komünizm kurulmalı ve dinleri zayıflatmak amacıyla diğer hükümetleri_ 
_yıkmakta kullanılmalıdır..."*_ 

* * 

_*"2. Dünya savası, faşistler ve Siyonistler arasındaki farklılıkların_ 
_kışkırtılmasıyla tetiklenmelidir. Bu savaşın sonunda faşizm yıkılmalı ve_ 
_Siyonizm Filistin'de bağımsız bir İsrail devleti kuracak kadar_ 
_güçlenmelidir. Enternasyonal komünizm, savaştan Hıristiyan dünyasıyla denge_ 
_içinde bir güç olarak çıkmalıdır ki, ona çıkaracağımız son karışıklıkta_ 
_ihtiyacımız olacak..."_ 
* 

** 

_*"3. Dünya savası, Siyonistlerle İslam alemi arasında İlluminati ajanlığının_ 
_sebep olacağı farklılıkların körüklenmesiyle tetiklenmeli. Bu savaş öyle bir_ 
_savaş olmalı ki İslam ve Siyonizm birbirini yiyerek yok etmeli. Bu arada_ 
_diğer uluslar, fiziki, ahlaki, ruhsal, ekonomik yıkımlara sürüklenerek_ 
_bölünmeli. üyle bir sosyal kaos yaratılmalı ki, herkes dinleri kanlı_ 
_şiddetin temel sebebi olarak görmeli ve insanlar mutlak ateizme yönelmeli._ 
_Son olarak lucifer'in saf ve mutlak doktrininin manifestosuyla Hıristiyanlık_ 
_ve ateizm de silinmeli..."_ 
* 

Mektup bizim medyamızda bugüne kadar birçok yerde yayınlandı, bu yüzden bu satırları okuyan okuyucularıma hiç yabancı gelmeyecektir. İlginç olan nokta 
ise, o yıllarda yazılan mektubun gerçek olduğu ve yazılan öngörülerin satır 
satır gerçekleştiği görülmüştür. 



İran sorunu ve İsrail'in yapmayı planladığı bir operasyonun yankıları tüm 
dünyada sürmektedir. Bütün dünya kendi coğrafyaları dışında oluşacak böyle 
bir kanlı savaşa maalesef seyirci kalacaktır. 



Küresel ekonomik kriz ile Avrupa teslim alınmıştır. Yeni Dünya Düzeni'nin 
bölgemizdeki ismi olan BOP planı ile ilgili tüm gelişmeler yerli yerine 
oturmaktadır. Bu bağlamda adamlar bundan sonra hata yapmak istememektedir.* 
* 

* * 

*Kurtuluş Savaşı yıllarında, Mustafa Kemal'in kafalarına vurduğu tekme hala 
akıllarındadır. Bu bağlamda *tek korkuları* ise, *TüRK ORDUSUDUR.** 



Mustafa Kemal'in askerlerine oynanan bu oyunu, okuyucularım ve ilgili 
birimler takdir edeceklerdir. Yandaş medyada yer alan kalemler acaba 
bunların farkında mı? 





Televizyon ekranlarında her akşam konuşmacı olarak konuşan muhteremler, 
Askere saldırırken, üç beş kuruş kazanacağım diye bunlara çanak tutan iş 
adamlarımız, Asker Camilere bomba koyacak diyen köşe yazarlarımız, Din elden gidiyor diyerek bugüne kadar sayısız isyan olayını gerçekleştiren, Dinden 
anlamaz bezirganlar, 



*Biliyor musunuz, olacakları? * 

* * 

*Mezopotamya'da yaşanacak ARMEGEDDON'u, (İbranilere göre büyük kutsal 
savaş.) * 

* * 

*İnsanlığın yok oluşunu.* 



Bilmiyorsanız televizyonlarda ahkam keserken bizi de alın karşınıza, Muammer 
Karabulut anlatsın size, Vedat Yenerer anlatsın sizlere, anlatalım bakalım 
bizim karşımızda konuşabilecek misiniz? 




*Orhan Tunç* / internetajans.com / 1.3.2010

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz, ABD işgaline karşı Türkçü tepkileri bastırmak için miydi?* 



Trabzon’da Karadeniz fıkrası gibi bir olay yaşandı. 

Anadolu Ajansı’nın haberine göre üaykara ilçesine gelen C.ü, A.G. ve M.Z.ü. alacaklarını vermediği belirtilen Ayhan Başoğlu’nu tabancayla tehdit edip işyerinin camlarını kırdı. Bir süre sonra Başoğlu’nu silah zoruyla otomobile bindirerek ilçenin Taşören köyü mezrasına götüren zanlılar, bu kişiyi bir evde alıkoydu. Hava kararınca uyuyormuş gibi davranan Başoğlu’nun uyuduğunu sanan üç zanlı da uykuya daldı. Bu sırada zanlıların birinin cep telefonundan eşi Ayşe Başoğlu’na mesaj gönderip kaçırıldığını belirterek bulunduğu adresi bildiren Ayhan Başoğlu, güvenlik kuvvetlerine haber verilmesini istedi. Ayşe Başoğlu’nun haber verdiği polis ve jandarma ekipleri, eve operasyon düzenleyerek C.ü, A.G. ve M.Z.ü’yü gözaltına aldı. 3 zanlı, mahkemece tutuklandı.

* * *

*Balyoz soruşturması da bu olaya benziyor!* Anlaşılıyor ki birileri 2003 yılında bazı hazırlıklar yapmış ama sonra uyuyakalmış. Güvenlik Kuvvetleri de olayı gÃ»ya 7 yıl sonra duymuş! Oysa MİT’in 1. Ordu Komutanlığı’ndaki hareketlenmeden haberdar olduğu Mustafa Balbay’ın notlarında var. şimdi, *“Biz yeni duyduk”* diyerek olayı soruşturuyor ve gereğini yapıyorlar!

Daha da ilginç bir iddia ise Star televizyonunda, Ruhat Mengi’nin Her Açıdan programında *emekli Tuğgeneral Haldun Solmaztürk* tarafından ileri sürüldü! 

Solmaztürk özetle, _“2003’teki seminer sırasında biliyorsunuz ABD’nin Irak’ı işgali söz konusu idi. Bu arada tezkere çıksa idi, Amerikan ordusu Güneydoğu topraklarımıza yerleşecekti. Tezkerenin çıkması ihtimaline göre, ABD ile birlikte biz de Irak’a girecektik. Dolayısıyla bölgeye Batı’dan kuvvet kaydırılmıştı. Bu sebeple Batı’da bir güvenlik zaafiyeti doğmuştu. O dönemde Türkçü-milliyetçi grupların Amerikan askerlerine sert tepki vereceği öngörülüyordu. İşte bu gibi olayları önlemek için bu plan tatbikatı yapıldı!”_ dedi! 

Yani Mersin’den Hakkari’ye kadar uzanan topraklarda *61 bin 750* Amerikan askeri *dokuz üs kurarak* yerleşecek, Sabiha Gökçen, Afyon ve Konya havaalanları ile Trabzon ve Samsun limanlarına üslenecek, buna tepki gösterenler de Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri tarafından şiddetle bastırılacak! 
*üok garip, çok garip!* 

Desenize verilmiş sadakamız varmış! O dönemde, Amerikan işgaline karşı basında en sert tepkiyi veren bizdik. Hatta, Türkiye topraklarına eşlerini gönderen Amerikalı kadınlara hitaben bir açık mektup da yazmış ve Türk Milleti’nin bu askerleri tabut olarak geri göndereceğini söylemiştik. 

* * *

İşin içinde bir Amerikan parmağı olduğu kesin de kim kime hizmet etmiş, kim gerçekten ulusalcı, kim Amerikancı; bunları netleştiremiyoruz. 

Daha önce de hatırlattığımız gibi cami bombalamak bir CIA senaryosuydu. Bu senaryo, 30-31 Mayıs 1998 tarihlerinde ABD’de Amerikan Ulusal Savunma Enstitüsü’nde düzenlenen, eski CIA Ankara İstasyon şefi Graham Fuller ile ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı Siyasi Planlama Dairesi görevlisi Prof. Henry Barkey’in de katıldığı toplantıda açıklanmıştı. 

Bu senaryonun balyoza eklenmesinin iki sebebi olabilir. 

* Birincisi böyle bir senaryo vardır ve hazırlayanlar Amerikancıdır. 
* İkincisi böyle bir senaryo yoktur ama milli planlar hazırlayanların Amerikancı gösterilmesi ve böylece tasfiye edilmesi hedeflenmiştir. 

*Bu arada birilerinin uyuduğu da kesin!* 


*ARSLAN BULUT* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 01 Mart 2010

----------


## bozok

*Tutuklama istemine red!..*




Genelkurmay Başkanlığı üiçek'e ait olduğu öne sürülen imza ile ilgili açıklama yaptı.

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, _''Dz.P.Kur.Alb. Dursun üiçek'in tutuklama talebiyle Askeri Mahkemeye sevk edildiğini, 01 Mart 2010 tarihinde Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi tarafından tutuklama talebinin reddine karar verildiğini''_ açıkladı. 

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın internet sitesinde yer alan bilgi notunda, *''Yürütülen bir soruşturma kapsamında, bir şüphelinin bürosunda yapılan aramada ele geçirilen ve bilahare 12 Haziran 2009 tarihinde bir gazetedeki habere konu olan fotokopi belgeye ilişkin yapılan inceleme sonucunda, Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı tarafından 24 Haziran 2009 tarihinde ''Kovuşturmaya Yer Olmadığı Kararı''* verildiği anımsatıldı. 

Bilgi notunda şu hususlara yer verildi: 

_''Sayın Genelkurmay Başkanı tarafından, 26 Haziran 2009 tarihinde yapılan basın toplantısında; 'Kovuşturmaya Yer Olmadığı Kararı kesin değildir. Biz hukuk devletiyiz. Hukuk devleti ilkelerine de sadığız. Bu belgenin doğru olduğuna ilişkin yeni delil, bilgi, emare vs. çıkarsa elbette bu soruşturma tekrar açılabilir' şeklinde açıklamalarda bulunulmuştu._ 

_26 Ekim 2009 tarihinde bazı gazetelerde söz konusu belgenin ıslak imzalı aslının bulunduğuna ilişkin haber ve iddiaların yer alması üzerine, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Askeri Savcılığı tarafından yeniden soruşturma başlatılmıştı._ 

_16 şubat 2010 tarihinde İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı tarafından 'Belge'nin Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığına gönderilmesini müteakip, söz konusu belgenin ıslak imzalı aslının mevcudiyeti iddialarını doğrulayabilecek bazı delillerin elde edilmesi nedeniyle, 24 Haziran 2009 tarihli karara esas teşkil eden gerekçelerin yapılmakta olan soruşturmada geçerliliğini yitirmiş olduğu dikkate alınmış ve Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığınca verilen 'Kovuşturmaya Yer Olmadığı Kararı' kaldırılmıştır._ 

_Bu kapsamda devam olunan soruşturma sırasında, ifadesi Askeri Savcılık tarafından yeniden tespit edildikten sonra, Dz.P.Kur.Alb. Dursun üiçek tutuklama talebiyle Askeri Mahkemeye sevk edilmiş ve 01 Mart 2010 tarihinde Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi tarafından tutuklama talebinin reddine karar verilmiştir._ 

_Soruşturmaya Askeri Savcılık tarafından devam edilmektedir. Herkesin; soruşturmanın gizliliği ve masumiyet ilkelerine saygılı olmasını, bu bağlamda sorumlu hareket etmesini ve yargı sürecinin sonucunu sabırla beklemesini bir kez daha hatırlatmakta yarar görülmektedir.''_

A.A. 

01.03.2010 21:22:00 / internetajans

----------


## bozok

*üiçek 3. tutuklamadan da kurtuldu* 


**

*01.03.2010 - 21:10 / gazeteport.com*

*Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Dz.P.Kur.Alb. Dursun üiçek'in tutuklama talebiyle Askeri Mahkemeye sevk edildiğini, 01 Mart 2010 tarihinde Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi tarafından tutuklama talebinin reddine karar verildiğini açıkladı*

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın internet sitesinde yer alan bilgi notunda, ''Yürütülen bir soruşturma kapsamında, bir şüphelinin bürosunda yapılan aramada ele geçirilen ve bilahare 12 Haziran 2009 tarihinde bir gazetedeki habere konu olan fotokopi belgeye ilişkin yapılan inceleme sonucunda, Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı tarafından 24 Haziran 2009 tarihinde *''Kovuşturmaya Yer Olmadığı Kararı''* verildiği anımsatıldı.

Bilgi notunda şu hususlara yer verildi: *''Sayın Genelkurmay Başkanı tarafından, 26 Haziran 2009 tarihinde yapılan basın toplantısında; 'Kovuşturmaya Yer Olmadığı Kararı kesin değildir. Biz hukuk devletiyiz. Hukuk devleti ilkelerine de sadığız. Bu belgenin doğru olduğuna ilişkin yeni delil, bilgi, emare vs. çıkarsa elbette bu soruşturma tekrar açılabilir'* şeklinde açıklamalarda bulunulmuştu. 


*ASKERİ SAVCILIK YENİDEN SORUşTURMA BAşLATTI* 
26 Ekim 2009 tarihinde bazı gazetelerde söz konusu belgenin ıslak imzalı aslının bulunduğuna ilişkin haber ve iddiaların yer alması üzerine, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Askeri Savcılığı tarafından yeniden soruşturma başlatılmıştı. 


16 şubat 2010 tarihinde İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı tarafından 'Belge'nin Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığına gönderilmesini müteakip, söz konusu belgenin ıslak imzalı aslının mevcudiyeti iddialarını doğrulayabilecek bazı delillerin elde edilmesi nedeniyle, 24 Haziran 2009 tarihli karara esas teşkil eden gerekçelerin yapılmakta olan soruşturmada geçerliliğini yitirmiş olduğu dikkate alınmış ve Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığınca verilen *'Kovuşturmaya Yer Olmadığı Kararı'* kaldırılmıştır. 


*ASKERİ MAHKEME TUTUKLAMA TALEBİNİ REDDETTİ* 
Bu kapsamda devam olunan soruşturma sırasında, ifadesi Askeri Savcılık tarafından yeniden tespit edildikten sonra, Dz.P.Kur.Alb. Dursun üiçek tutuklama talebiyle Askeri Mahkemeye sevk edilmiş ve 01 Mart 2010 tarihinde Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi tarafından tutuklama talebinin reddine karar verilmiştir. 

*Soruşturmaya Askeri Savcılık tarafından devam edilmektedir. Herkesin; soruşturmanın gizliliği ve masumiyet ilkelerine saygılı olmasını, bu bağlamda sorumlu hareket etmesini ve yargı sürecinin sonucunu sabırla beklemesini bir kez daha hatırlatmakta yarar görülmektedir.''* 


*İRTİCA İLE MüCADELE EYLEM PLANI* 
"*İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” hayatımıza Taraf Gazetesi'nin 12 Haziran 2009 tarihli haberiyle girdi.* 


*Gazetenin manşetten verdiği haberde, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Bilgi Destek Dairesi tarafından hazırlandığı öne sürülen Albay Dursun üiçek imzalı bir andıç vardı. Habere göre andıçta, AKP ve Fethullah Gülen cemaatini bitirmeye yönelik planlar vardı. Ayrıca Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Genelkurmay Başkanlığı bünyesinde “irtica ile mücadele birimi” oluşturulduğu iddiası da haberde yer alıyordu.* 


*Taraf gazetesinde yayımlanan haber üzerine, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nca soruşturma emri verildi. Elde belgenin sadece fotokopisi bulunduğu için, öncelikle belgenin gerçekliği üzerine tartışmalar yürütülüyordu. Aynı gün Askeri Savcılık tarafından olayla ilgili soruşturma başlatıldı. Askeri Savcılık, soruşturmada, ''şu ana kadar elde edilen deliller değerlendirildiğinde, ele geçirildiği iddia edilen belgenin, Genelkurmay Başkanlığının herhangi bir biriminde hazırlanmadığına ilişkin bir kanaate varıldığını''* bildirdi ve kovuşturmaya yer olmadığına karar verdi. 


*BAşBUğ "KAğIT PARüASI" DEDİ* 
Askeri Savcılık, belgenin aslı mevcut olmadığı için, belgenin hangi amaçla kim veya kimler tarafından üretildiği, üretenlerin amaçları hakkında adliye mahkemelerinin görevli ve yetkili olduğunu bildirerek, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Askeri Savcılığının görevsizliğine, soruşturma dosyasının İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderilmesine karar verdi. 

Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ ise belge için o gün eldeki bilgilerle *“kağıt parçası”* dedi ve belgeyi hazırlayanların bulunmasını istedi. 


*ERDOğAN: DEMOKRASİYE YüNELMİş BİR GİRİşİMİN İPUüLARI* 
16 Haziran'da ise AKP yöneticileri, Genelkurmay Harekat Başkanlığında hazırlandığı iddia edilen *''İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı''* ile ilgili Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına suç duyurusunda bulundu. Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan konuya ilişkin yaptığı açıklamada, *''Bu metin, içerisinde bulunan başlıklar ile değerlendirildiğinde özellikle demokrasiye yönelmiş ve demokrasiyi adeta yok etmeye yönelik bir girişimin ip uçlarıdır. Bunun doğruluğu, yanlışlığı, sahte midir, gerçek midir? Bu süreç onun takibi sürecidir. Ondan sonra da bunun faillerini bulma süreci de yine bunun içerisindedir''* dedi. 


*üİüEK BİR GüNLüğüNE TUTUKLANDI*
İstanbul'da yürütülen soruşturmada ise Dursun üiçek'in ifadesini Ergenekon savcıları aldı. Albay Dursun üiçek *"örgüt üyeliği"* suçlaması ile tutuklandı ve Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi'ne konuldu. Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek tutuklanmasının ardından 24 saat geçmeden avukatlarının tutukluluğa yaptığı itiraz üzerine tahliye edildi. Aynı gün konuyla ilgili olarak Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı'nda görevli Kurmay Albay Muharrem Nuri Alacalı, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı'nda görevli Kurmay Albay Dora Sunguray, Levent Görgeç, Mert Yanık, Aydın Odabaşı, şafak Yürekli, İbrahim Koray üzyurt ve Tayfun Duman da ifade verdi. 


*SERDAR üZTüRK: üİüEK'İ TANIMAM* 
Belgenin Ergenekon soruşturması ile ilgisi ise öncelikle, Taraf gazetesinde yayınlanan fotokopi belgenin Ergenekon tutuklusu Serdar üztürk'ün ofisinde ele geçirildiği iddia ediliyor. 


Ancak Serdar üztürk, tutuklu bulunduğu Silivri 5 No'lu L Tipi Cezaevinden, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına bir dilekçe göndermiş ve açıklamasında, Albay Dursun üiçek'i hiç tanımadığını belirterek belgenin aramayı yapan polisler tarafından konulduğunu iddia etti. 

üztürk, bürosunda ele geçirildiği iddia edilen, *''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı''*nın aslı ve ihbar mektubunun da incelenmesi için Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Askeri Savcılığına gönderilmesini talep etti.

...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da 1 numara 3. Ordu komutanı* 


**

*01.03.2010 - 14:16 / gazeteport.com*


*ERZURUM -* Toplam 61 sayfalık iddianamede, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner, silahlı terör örgütüne üye olma, kamu görevlisinin resmi belgede sahteciliği ve birden fazla kişiyle tehditle suçlanıyor.

İddianamede ayrıca, *Erzincan İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Ali Tapan, Eskişehir İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Kıdemli Albay Recep Gençoğlu, Erzincan İl Jandarma İstihbarat şube Müdürü Nedim Ersan, Erzincan İl Jandarma İstihbarat Müdür Yardımcısı Ersin Ergut, Yaylabaşı Karakol Komutanı Murat Yıldız, astsubaylar Orhan Esinger ve şenol Bozkurt, MİT Erzincan şube Müdürü* *şinasi Demir ve MİT mensupları Sadri Barkın İnce ve Kıvılcım üstel ile 3. Ordu İstihbarat Başkanlığı Plan Eğitim Subayı Ahmet Saraçlar ve Erzincan'da av bayiliği yapan Yaşar Baş* silahlı terör örgütüne üye olmakla suçlanıyorlar. 


Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütüne yönelik İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca yapılan soruşturmalar sonucunda İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine kamu davaları açıldığı belirtilen iddianamede, Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütünün yapısı, hedefleri ve hakkında bugüne kadar yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında elde edilen deliller ve ulaşılan sonuçlarla ilgili iddianamelere dayanılarak açıklamalar yapılıyor. 


İddianamede yer alan bazı ifadeler şöyle: *''ürgütün bugüne kadar yurt çapında yapılan operasyonlarla elde edilen örgütsel dokümanları incelendiğinde amaçlarına ulaşmak için naylon terör örgütlerinin oluşturulması, mafyanın ve uluslararası uyuşturucu ticaretinin kontrol altına alınması, medyanın ve sivil toplum kuruluşlarının kontrol altına alınması, siyasi partilerin kontrol altına alınarak, siyaset dünyasına yön verilmesi, gerektiğinde siyasilere suikast düzenlenmesi, örgüte eleman kazandırmak ve gelir sağlamak için illegal tüm yolların kullanılması gibi eylemlerin araç olarak benimsenmiş olması, ülkemizin bu örgüt nedeniyle karşı karşıya kaldığı tehlikenin boyutunu bir kez daha gözler önüne sermiştir.* 


*ürgütün, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri içinde son derece gizli bir yapılanma içinde olduğu kadar, yukarıda açıklandığı gibi örgüt amaçlarının gerçekleştirilmesinde çok önemli gördüğü istihbarat örgütü içinde de kadrolaşmaya çalıştığı açıkça ortaya çıkmış bulunmaktadır.''* 


*''ERGENEKON SİLAHLI TERüR üRGüTüNüN ERZİNCAN YAPILANMASI''* 
İddianamede örgütün Erzincan yapılanmasıyla ilgili olarak da şunlar kaydedildi: ''Halen İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca hakkında Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü kapsamında devam eden soruşturma kapsamında bulunan Dursun üiçek tarafından imzalanmış bulunan İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı Erzincan ilinde hayata geçirilmek istenmiş, bu amaçla Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütüne bağlı olarak faaliyet gösteren şüpheli Saldıray Berk liderliğindeki yasa dışı oluşum faaliyetlerde bulunmuştur. 


Bu çerçevede Gülen cemaatinin Erzincan'daki evlerine veya okullarına silah, uyuşturucu vs. suç unsurları ile yasa dışı illegal dokümanlar konularak sonrasında bu yerlerde eş zamanlı olarak operasyonlar yaptırılması ve böylece Gülen cemaatinin silahlı terör örgütleri kapsamına alınmasının sağlanmasının hedeflendiği ortaya çıkmıştır. Dursun üiçek imzalı bu belgedeki ifadeler ile Erzincan İl Jandarma Komutanlığı istihbarat şubesinde görevli üsteğmen şüpheli Ersin Ergut'un ajandasındaki birbiriyle örtüşen el yazısı ifadeler bunun açık kanıtıdır. 


Terör örgütlerinin adi suç örgütlerine göre profesyonel yapısı nedeniyle bu örgütlerin faaliyeti çerçevesinde işledikleri suçların kesin olarak tespit edilip, delillerinin ortaya konulabilmesindeki güçlükle herkesçe bilinmektedir. üzellikle üyelerinin tamamına yakını kamu görevlilerinden oluşan ve bir kısmı Erzincan ilinde üst düzey görevlerde bulunan Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütünün Erzincan yapılanmasının bu oluşumu ve işlenen suçların kamu görevinin yapılması kılıfı altında gerçekleştirilmesi karşısında delillere ulaşabilmenin zorluğu ortadadır.'' 


*''ERZİNCAN'DA UYGULANMAK İSTENEN İRTİCAYLA MüCADELE EYLEM PLANI''* 
İddianamede, İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı'nın Erzincan'da uygulanmak istenmesinin nedenleri ise 5 madde halinde şöyle sıralandı: 


''1- Erzincan'da hem alevi hem de sünni vatandaşlarımızın yoğun olarak bulunması, diğer taraftan hem Kürt hem de Türk kökenli vatandaşlarımızın oturması nedeniyle kötü niyetli kişilerce bu durumun suistimal edilmesinin kolay olduğunun düşünülmesi, 


2- şüpheliler Saldıray Berk'in 3. Ordu Komutanı olarak elindeki tüm yetkileri mensubu bulunduğu terör örgütünün illegal amaçları doğrultusunda kullanmaktan çekinmemesi, bilakis bu konuda diğer şüphelilerin mevki olarak üzerinde bulunması durumunu da kullanarak onlar üzerinde etkinlik sağlaması, 


3- Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner, mensubu bulunduğu örgütün illegal amaçları doğrultusunda yaptığı faaliyetlerde yol gösterme, hukuki koruma sağlayacak konumda bulunması, Erzincan'ın farklı etnik kimlikleri barındıran yapısından yararlanarak huzursuzluklar çıkartılması ve dolayısıyla buradan başlatılacak olayların tüm ülke çapında yayılmasının mümkün görünmesi, 


4- Erzincan'da gerek önceki İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Recep Gençoğlu ve gerekse halen görevde bulunan İl Jandarma Komutanı Ali Tapan'ın elinde bulundurduğu kolluk gücünü örgütün amaçları doğrultusunda kullanmaktan çekinmemeleri, örneğin jandarma tarafından Erzincan'da yapılan İsmailağa ve Gülen grubuna yönelik soruşturmalar öncesi bu gruplarla ilgili mahkemeden önce dinlenmesi talep edilirken, bu grup mensubu olduğu iddia olunan kişiler hakkında suç olarak silahlı terör örgütleri arasında olduğu bu şüphelilerce bilinen (Hizbullah) ve (İBDA/C) terör örgütlerinin isimlerinin belirtilmesi, böylece bu silahlı terör örgütlerinin isimlerinin kullanılması halinde telefon dinleme kararlarının rahatlıkla alınabileceğini sahip oldukları mesleki birikim sayesinde gayet iyi bilen şüphelilerin yetkilerini örgütün amacı doğrultusunda bu şekilde kullanmaları, 


5- Tutuklu MİT Müdürü şinasi Demir başta olmak üzere diğer tutuklu MİT mensuplarının devletin ve yasaların kendilerine verdiği ülke çapında ve özellikle yabancı ülkelere yönelik istihbarat toplama ve değerlendirme yetkilerini kötüye kullanmaktan çekinmeyerek bu anlamda kullanmakta oldukları bir haber elemanına illegal olarak kişi/cemaat hakkında bilgi-belge getirmesi talimatı verdikleri, bu elemanla ilk ilişkiye girerken elemanın PKK konusunda yardımcı olmak istemesine rağmen sonraki süreçte haber elemanını cemaat ve tarikatlar konusunda sevk ettikleri, bu konularda elemandan illegal olarak birçok bilgi ve belgeyi temin ettikleri, bu bilgi-belge nedeniyle bir yüzbaşının ordudan atılmasını sağladıkları tespit edilmiştir.''

*JET HIZIYLA AüILAN DAVA* 
Geçtiğimiz hafta başı İstanbul üzel Yetkili savcılık tarafından Erzurum Başsavcılığına iade edilen soruşturma dosyası kısa sürede incelendi. 

HSYK tarafından özel yetkileri alınan Osman şanal'ın yerine atanan *Tamer Aksakal tarafından kısa sürede hazırlanan iddianame Erzurum Başsavcılığına gönderildi.*

Erzincan'daki *''Ergenekon soruşturması''* kapsamında Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığınca hazırlanan iddianame Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine sunuldu. Mahkemenin iddianame üzerinde yaptığı incelemeyi tamamladığı ve belirtilerek kabul ettiği öğrenildi.

*GüREVİYLE İLGİLİ SUüLAR YARGITAY'A GüNDERİLDİ* 
Edinilen bilgiye göre, üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığınca Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine sunulan iddianame kabul edilirken, Erzurum H Tipi Kapalı Cezaevinde tutuklu bulunan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner hakkında göreviyle ilgili suçların yer aldığı dosyanın Yargıtaya gönderilmesine, örgüt kapsamına giren kişisel suçların Erzurum'daki dosya kapsamında 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülmesine karar verildi. 


*SAVCILIK TAHLİYE İSTEğİNİ DEğERLENDİRİYOR* 
Bu arada, Erzurum H Tipi Kapalı Cezaevinde tutuklu bulunan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in tahliye talebi dilekçesinin savcılıkça değerlendirilmesinin sürdürüldüğü öğrenildi.

...

----------


## bozok

*HAKİM İSTERSE SORGULAYACAK!..*

 

_3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk'in ifadesiyle ilgili süreci 2. Ağır ceza mahkemesi değerlendirecek._

Ergenekon soruşturmasının Erzincan ayağına ilişkin iddianame, Erzurum 2 Numaralı Ağrı Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderildi. Mahkeme dosyayı kabul etti. 

Ergenekon sanıklarının avukatlarından Sadullah Kara, 
iddianamenin tamamlanarak mahkemeye gönderildiğini söyledi. Kara, mahkeminin de soruşturmayı kabul ettiğini ifade etti. Mahkeme'nin dosya üzerinde teshipte bulunacağını ifade eden Avukat Kara, "Mahkeme dosyayı kabul etti. Yetki konusunda karar verecek. Dosyaya burada mı bakılacak, yoksa Yargıtay'a mı gönderilecek, ya da tutukluluğun durumu konusunda 2- 3 gün içinde karar verecek. Sayın Saldıray Berk için de aynı iddia ile dava açıldı. İfadesiz dava açıldı. üağrıya gelmediği ve ifadesi alınamadığı için. İddianame kabul edildi. Mahkeme teship kararı verecek. Görevsizlik mi yoksa kendi mi bakacak. İddianame artık savcılığa dönmeyecek, ya kendi bakacak ya Yargıtay'a gönderecek. En kötü ihtimalle bu hafta sonu, üarşamba'da belli olabilir." dedi.


01.03.2010 22:03:00 / internetajans

----------


## bozok

*İstanbul Ziyaretinin Sırrı Ne?*

 

_Başbuğ, Başbakan Erdoğan’la görüştükten sonra aniden ve programına yansıtılmayan gizli biçimde İstanbul’a geldi._

Org. Başbuğ *Kış Tatbikatı nedeniyle* bütün programını boşlatmış hatta Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’la haftalık görüşmesini sürpriz bir kararla Pazar Günü’ne aldırtmıştı. Ancak Başbuğ, Erdoğan’la görüştükten sonra dün aniden İstanbul’a geldi. 

Balyoz Operasyonu çerçevesinde çok sayıda muvazzaf subay İstanbul’da gözaltında ve tutuklu bulunurken yapılan bu gizli gezi oldukça kritik bulundu. Ziyaretin Balyoz Operasyonu’yla ilgili olup olmadığı merak uyandırdı. 

Genelkurmay’da ayrıca bir Balyoz Soruşturması yürütülüyor ve soruşturma ilginç noktalara ulaştı. Askeri Savcı Hakim Albay Bülent Münger tarafından yürütülen Balyoz Darbe Planı Soruşturmasında görevlendirilen Bilirkişi Heyeti, raporunda, sözkonusu plan tatbikatının *rutin dışına çıkıldığını* tespit etmişti. Org. Başbuğ’un İstanbul’a gelişinin daha çok bu raporla ilgili olduğu ifade ediliyor. 

Son günlerde peş peşe TSK’yı yakından ilgilendiren ve kamuoyunda şok etkisi yapan olaylar da yaşandı.* İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’nın altındaki imzanın Dursun üiçek’e ait olduğu Jandarma Kriminal Dairesi tarafından da tespit edildi.* Erzurum’da yürütülen Ergenekon soruşturması iddianamesi mahkeme tarafından kabul edildi ve 3. Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk birinci sanık konumuna geldi. 



02.03.2010 10:25:00 / internetajans

----------


## bozok

*TSK'nın şok Balyoz Raporu!*

 

_Binbaşı: TSK’nın yetkisi dışına çıkılmış belgeler gerçekse bu darbedir!_

Askeri Savcılık,* “Balyoz Planı”* olduğu iddia edilen belgeleri incelemesi için Kurmay Binbaşı görevlendirdi. Binbaşı, raporunda çarpıcı tespitler yaptı: _Belgeler gerçekse, bu hükümeti devirip, devlet idaresine el koymayı öngören bir plan..._ 

Balyoz Darbe Planı, Türkiye gündemine Taraf Gazetesi’nin haberiyle oturmuştu. 2003 yılında hükümeti devirmek için hazırlandığı iddia edilen ve 5 bin sayfadan oluşan plan için Askeri Savcılık da soruşturma başlatmıştı. 

Askeri Savcı Albay Bülent Münger, sivil savcıdan gelen belgeleri incelemek için bilirkişi olarak Kurmay Binbaşı Ahmet Erdoğan’ı görevlendirdi. Binbaşı Erdoğan, kendisine teslim edilen 3 DVD ile 1 CD’deki dokümanları inceledi ve 32 sayfalık raporunu İstanbul Savcılığı’na gönderdi. Gözaltı dalgalarını başlatan Askeri Savcılık’ın bilirkişi raporu dün Kanal D Haber de yayınlandı. 

Vatan Gazetesi'nde yer alan habere göre; raporunun başına,* “Belgelerin gerçek olduğu”* varsayımına dayanarak hazırlanmış notu düşen Binbaşı Erdoğan’ın bilirkişi raporunda, *“Belgelerin tümü gerçekse bu devlet idaresine el koymayı öngören bir plandır”* dedi. 

Rapor, dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Aytaç Yalman ve Kara Kuvvetleri Kurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ’dan habersiz hazırlandığı iddialarını da güçlendiriyor. İşte bilirkişi raporunun çarpıcı tespitleri şöyle: 

üç DVD ve bir CD incelendi 

üç DVD ve bir CD üzerinde bilirkişinin yaptığı incelemede şu ifadelere yer verildi: 

Bu rapor, 1’inci Ordu Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığı tarafından incelenmek üzere teslim edilen dokümanların 05-07 Mart 2003’de 1’inci Ordu Komutanlığı’nda icra edilen plan semineri öncesinde, icrasında ve sonrasında kaleme alınan evrakın *’gerçek nüshaları’* ile aynısı olduğu *faraziyesine dayanarak* hazırlandı. Soruşturma süresince gerçekleri ile karşılaştırma imkanı bulunarak doğruluğu tespit edilen evrak, *bu faraziyenin dışında tutularak* raporda ayrıca belirtildi. 


*Temel dokümanlar...* 

Elektronik dokümanlardan ilgi olarak kullanılanlar incelenerek müteakip maddelerde şöyle sunuldu: 

OEYTS’nun BALYOZ Sıkıyönetim Komutanlığı tarafından *“BALYOZ Güvenlik Harekat Planı”* adıyla hazırlanmış bir harekat planına ait olduğu ve bu planın ise basında yer alan *“BALYOZ Darbe Planı”*na benzer olduğu... 

Görüşülen alternatif harekat planlarının *EGEMEN Harekat Planı* ile ilgili olabileceği gibi seminerde yapılan bir takdimde bazı siyasetçilerin fotoğraflarının kullanılması ve silahlı kuvvetlerin yetki alanı dışına çıkan konuşmalara rastlanılması nedeniyle seminerde *“BALYOZ Güvenlik Harekat Planı”*nın *ifşa olmayacak bir seviyede* görüşülmüş olabileceği... 


*Hükümeti devirme planı...* 

BALYOZ Sıkıyönetim Komutanlığı’nca hazırlandığı anlaşılan “BALYOZ Güvenlik Harekat Planı”nın ise sıkıyönetim uygulama esaslarının ötesinde tedbirleri ve faaliyetleri içeren bir plan olduğu ve hükümeti devirip devlet idaresine el koymayı öngören bir plan olduğu... 

Ast birliklerin çalışmalara daha fazla ağırlık vermeleri nedeniyle kolordu plan tatbikatlarının ve ordu plan seminerinin başlangıçta konulan maksatlardan uzaklaştığı, nitekim seminer uygulama emri ile seminer sonuç raporunda yazılan maksatların bile tamamen farklı olduğu... 

Evraklar kozmik büroda... 

Seminerde kullanılan evrakın kozmik büroda saklanması ve bilgilerin bilgisayarlardan silinmesi konusunda verilen emirlerin yerine getirildiğine dair cevabi yazı alınamadığı... 

147 subay katılmış... 

- *“Darbe koşullarını oluşturmak maksadıyla”* üarşaf, Sakal, Oraj ve Suga planları 1. Ordu Komutanlığı Semineri’nde yer almadığı... 

- Seminer çalışmalarına katılan ancak bu plan çalışmasına katılmayan personel de vardır. Yani plan sınırlı sayıda personelin katılımıyla hazırlanmış. Ve yine sınırlı sayıda ve seçilen personelin katılımıyla icra edilmesi planlandığı... 

26’sı general 147 subayın katıldığı *“Balyoz”* toplantılarında, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nın emirleri açıkça ihlal edildiği... 

Seminerde bazı siyasilerin fotoğrafları kullanılmış, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin yetki alanı dışına çıkılan konuşmalara rastlandığı...yer aldı. 

Rapora göre ‘üarşaf’, ‘Sakal’, ‘Oraj’ ve ‘Suga’ planları seminerde yer almıyor. 

*Dip NOT:* 

“Balyoz” darbe planı soruşturması kapsamında aralarından eski 1. Ordu Komutanı üetin Doğan ile Eski üzel Kuvvetler Komutanı engin Alan’ın da bulunduğu 35 asker cezaevinde tutuklu bulunuyor. 


02.03.2010 09:27:00 / internetajans

----------


## bozok

*Askeri Savcı: üiçek'i Tutuklayın*

 

_Albay Dursun üiçek dün saat 14:00'te askeri savcılık tarafından sorguya alındı._

Askeri Savcılık, İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı belgesinde ıslak imzası bulunduğu iddiasıyla sorguladığı Albay Dursun üiçek’i tutuklanması istemiyle Askeri mahkemeye sevk etti. Mahkeme talebi reddetti 

Milliyet Gazetesi'nde yer alan habere göre; AGenelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı; Jandarma Kriminal Laboratuvarı’nın raporu üzerine, İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı belgesinde ıslak imzası bulunduğu iddia edilen Deniz Piyade Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’le ilgili kuvvetli suç şüphesinin varlığını gerekçe gösterip takipsizlik kararını kaldırdı. 

Savcılık, sorguladığı üiçek’i görevini kötüye kullandığı ve yetkisiz biçimde belge hazırladığı iddiasıyla, tutuklanması istemiyle Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi’ne sevketti. 

Mahkeme ise sabit ikametgah sahibi olduğu, hakkındaki delillerin toplandığı için delil karartma olasılığı bulunmadığı gerekçesiyle üiçek’i serbest bıraktı. 

İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı belgesi Taraf gazetesinde yayımlandıktan sonra Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı, üiçek hakkında soruşturma başlatmıştı. Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ, askeri savcılığın soruşturmasından sonra düzenlediği basın toplantısında, belgeyi *“kağıt parçası”* olarak nitelendirmişti. 

Ancak Başbuğ, yeni delillerin ortaya çıkması durumunda yeniden soruşturma açılabileceğini belirtmişti. 

Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı’nın, İstanbul Cumhuriyet başsavcılığı’ndan 4 kez istediği belgenin ıslak imzalı halinin gelmesi üzerine, Jandarma Kriminal Laboratuvarı devreye girdi. Yapılan incelemede, belgedeki ıslak imzanın üiçek’e ait olduğuna yönelik deliller elde edildi. 

Konunun basına yansıması üzerine Genelkurmay Başkanlığı dün akşam 20.50’de bir açıklama yaparak, askeri savcılığın dün üiçek’i tutuklama istemiyle askeri mahkemeye sevkettiğini, mahkemenin tutuklama yönünde karar vermediğini bildirdi. 

üiçek’le ilgili soruşturmanın sürdüğü belirtilen açıklamada şunlar kaydedildi:

_“Soruşturma sırasında, ifadesi Askeri Savcılık tarafından yeniden tespit edildikten sonra, Albay Dursun üiçek tutuklama talebiyle Askeri Mahkemeye sevk edilmiş ve 1 Mart 2010 tarihinde Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi tarafından tutuklama talebinin reddine karar verilmiştir.”_ 


*Askeri Savcı ‘tutuklayın’ dedi, mahkeme reddetti* 

İşte Dursun üiçek’in suçlandığı maddeler 

üiçek’in Askeri savcılıkta dün saat 14.00’te başladığı sorgusu akşam saatlerine kadar sürdü. Savcılık, sorgunun ardından TCK’nın *“görevi kötüye kullanma”* başlıklı 257 ve Askeri Ceza Kanunu’nun _“Hakkı ve görevi bulunmadığı, kendisine özel bir mezuniyet verilmediği halde askeri muamelat, teşkilat, harekat, tesisat veya tertibata müteallik işler hakkında, beyanet veren, yazı yazan veya sair surette açıklamada bulunanlar 6 aydan 3 yıla kadar hapisle cezalandırılır”_ şeklindeki 95. maddesi uyarınca, üiçek’i tutuklanması istemiyle mahkemeye sevk etti. Sevk yazısında, üiçek hakkında kuvvetli suç şüphesi bulunduğu bildirildi. 

Askeri mahkemenin ise üiçek’i, delil yetersizliğinden değil, sabit ikametgah sahibi olduğu ve hakkındaki kanıtların toplanmış olması nedeniyle delil karartma ihtimali bulunmadığı gerekçesiyle serbest bıraktığı bildirildi. 


02.03.2010 08:54:00 / internetajans

----------


## bozok

*Niye Askeri Mahkemede Değil?*

 

_Orgeneral Berk'in, iddianamede sivil mahkemede yargılanma gerekçesi: `Askeri Ceza Kanunu'nda silahlı örgüt suçu yok'_

ERZİNCAN'da Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütüne üye olmak suçlamasıyla haklarında 15 yıla kadar hapis cezası istenen üçüncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk'in Askeri Mahkeme, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in Yargıtay yerine üzel Yetkili Erzurum İkinci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde yargılanma gerekçesine iddianamede açıklık getirildi. Askeri Ceza Kanunu'nda TCK'nın 314'üncü maddesindeki silahlı örgüt kurmak, yönetmek, üye olmak suçlarının yer almadığına dikkat çekilen iddianamede, bu suçu işleyenin kim olduğuna bakılmadan adli yargıda yargılanacağı belirtildi. İddianamede Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Cihaner'in görev suçu sayılıp Yargıtay tarafından yargılanması gerektiği görüşüne de karşı çıkılarak,_ `İlhan Cihaner'in işlemiş olduğu silahlı terör örgütüne üye olma suçu, tamamen kişisel bir suçtur. Yetkilerin örgütün amaçları doğrultusunda kullanılmış olması, silahlı terör örgütüne üye olma suçunu görev suçu haline dönüştürmeyecektir"_ denildi. 

Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Taner Aksakal tarafından hazırlanan 61 sayfalık iddianamede, ifadesi henüz alınmayan üçüncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk'in, `Erzincan Ergenekon Silahlı Terör ürgütü'nün lideri olarak gösterildi. ürgütün üyeleri arasında bulunduğu ileri sürülen Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner, Eskişehir İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Recep Gençoğlu, Jandarma Binbaşı Nedim Ersan, Jandarma üsteğmen Ersin Ergut, MİT Bölge Müdürü şinasi Demir, Atsubaylar şenol Bozkurt, Murat Yıldız, Orhan Esirger, MİT görevlileri Kıvılcım üstel, Sadri Barkın İnce olmak üzere 10 kişi tutuklu bulunuyor. 

Orgeneral Saldıray Berk ile birlikte Erzincan İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Ali Tapan, Astsubay Ahmet Saraçlar, av bayisi Yaşar Baş ise tutuksuz olarak üzel Yetkili Erzurum İkinci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde yargıç karşısına çıkacak. 

*ORGENERAL BERK NİüİN ASKERİ MAHKEMEDE YARGILANMAYACAK?* 

İddianamede, silahlı törer örgütünün lideri olarak gösterilen 3'üncü Ordu Komutanı Orgenaral Saldıray Berk'in hazırlanan iddianamede hakkında silahlı terör örgütü kurmak (TCK'nın 314/2), 3713 sayılı terörle Mücadele Yasası'nın 5, TCK'nın 53 ve 58-9 maddeleri uyarınca 15 yıla kadar hapis cezası ve kamu haklarından yoksun bırakılması istenmesi dikkat çekti. İddianamede, TCK'nın 314'üncü maddesinde yer alan silahlı örgüt kurmak, üye olmak, yönetmek suçlarının Askeri Ceza Kanunu'nda askeri suç olarak düzenlenmediği ve hiçbir şekilde askeri suça dönüştürülmediğine vurgu yapıldı. Bu konuda iddianamade şu ifadeler yer aldı: 

_"Bir suçun askeri mahkemenin görev alanına girebilmesi için asker kişilerin askeri olan suçlarıyla, bunların asker kişiler aleyhine veya askeri mahallerde yahut askerlik hizmet ve görevleri ile ilgili olarak işledikleri suçlardan olması gerekmektedir. Yine 353 sayılı kanunun (Askeri mahkemelerin kuruluşu ve yargılama usulü kanunu) 12'nci maddesindeki `askeri mahkemelere ve adliye mahkemelerine tabi bir suçun müştereken işlenmesi halinde eğer suç askeri ceza kanununda yazılı bir suç ise sanıkların yargılanmaları askeri mahkemelere, eğer suç askeri ceza kanununda yazılı olmayan bir suç ise adliye mahkemelerine aittir' hükmünde de açıkca anlaşılacağı üzerine bu suç Askeri Ceza Kanunu'nda yazılı değildir ve yargılanma yeri adli yargıdır. Sonuç olarak, askeri suç olmayan, asker kişilere karşı işlenmeyen ve askerlik hizmet ve görevleriyle ilgili olması düşünülemeyen davaya konu Türk Ceza Kanunun 314'üncü maddesi kapsamında silahlı terör kurmak veya yönetmek veya bu şekilde kurulmuş bir örgüte üye olma suçlarının kim tarafından işlenirse işlensin açıkça adli yargının görev alanındaki suçlardan olduğu anlaşılmaktadır."_ 

*"YETKİSİNİ KULLANMASI GüREV SUüUNU SAğLAMAZ"* 

Erzurum H Tipi Cezaevi'nde 17 şubat'tan beri tutuklu bulunan ve hakkında *`silahlı terör örgütüne üye olmak, kamu görevlisinin resmi belgede sahteciliği, birden fazla kişiyle tehdit'* suçlarından dava açılan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in de özel yetkili mahkeme yerine birinci sınıf yargıç olduğu için Yargıtay'da yargılanması gerektiği dile getirilmişti. Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu (HSYK) da, Başsavcı Cihaner'in tutuklanma sürecinde yetki aşımı yaptıkları gerekçesiyle soruşturmayı yürüten 4 savcının özel yetkilerini kaldırmıştı. 

İddianade bu konuya ilişkin olarak da, İlhan Cihaner'e yöneltilen silahlı terör örgütüne üye olma suçu TCK'nın 314/2 maddesinde düzenlendiği ve cezasının 5 yıldan 10 yıla kadar olan bir terör suçu olduğu bildirildi. Silahlı terör örgütüne üye olma suçunun, görevle hiçbir şekilde bağdaşmadığı, ilişkili olmadığına işaret edilerek şu değerlendirme yapıldı: 

_"Bu suçun niteliği ve temadi (sürüp giden) yapısı nedeniyle, temadinin bir kısmının mesai saatlerine yani görevli olunan zamana tesadüf etmesi de bu suçu görev suçu haline getirmeyecektir. Bunun yanında silahlı terör örgütüne üye olan hakim veya cumhuriyet savcısının, örgüte üye olma suçu dışında, örgütün faaliyetleri kapsamında ve amaçları doğrultusunda görevinin kendisine verdiği yetkileri, avantajları kullanarak işlediği bir takım suçların görev suçu olması mümkündür. Ancak sahip olunan resmi sıfattan ve görevden kaynaklanan yetkilerin örgütün amaçları doğrultusunda kullanılmış olması, silahlı terör örgütüne üye olma suçunu görev suçu haline dönüştürmeyecektir. Bu nedenle birinci sınıfa ayrılmış Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı olan şüpheli İlhan Cihaner'in işlemiş olduğu silahlı törör örgütüne üye olma suçu, tamamen kişisel bir suçtur. Ayrıca 3713 sayılı Terörle Mücadele Kanunun 4/a maddesinde sayılan suçlar arasında yer alması nedeniyle şüphelinin işlediği evrakta sahtecilik ve tehdit suçu da bu kanunun 9'uncu maddesi gereğince CMK'nın 250'nci maddesi kapsamındadır. Eğer şüpheli CMK'nın 250'nci maddesi kapsamında bir görev suçu işlemiş olsaydı (örneğin CMK'nun 250/1-b maddesi kapsamında haksız ekonomik çıkar sağlamak amacıyla kurulan örgüte üye olan bir savcının yer aldığı ihale komisyonunda tehdit ile ihaleye katılan kişilerin ihaleden çekilmesini sağlaması) o taktirde birinci sınıfa ayrılmış cumhuriyet savcısı olması nedeniyle `Yargıtay'ın yargılayacağı' kişilerden olacaktı."_ 

*İDDİANAMEDE 11 GİZLİ TANIğIN İFADESİ VAR* 

Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütünün iddianamesinde gizli tanıkların ifadeleri önemli bir yer tutuyor. İddianamade Can, Hazar, Taha, Kalem, X, Göyne, 1, Ethem, üatalarmut, Munzur, Efe olmak üzere toplam 11 gizli tanığın şüpheliler hakkında ifadelerine geniş yer veriliyor. 

Erzincan'da bir cafe işlettiğini belirten gizli tanık Munzur, Jandarma Astsubay şenol Bozkurt ile olan ilişkilerini anlattığı ifadesinde şöyle diyor: 

_"şenol komutan bana bir tarihi eser de verdi. Tarihi eseri verirken yanında H. başçavuş vardı. Bu tarihi eserin bir tarafında Meryem ana figürü, diğer tarafında ise İsa'nın çarmıha gerilmiş figürü vardı. Büyüklüğü de yaklaşık olarak 10 X 7 santim büyüklüğündeydi. şenol komutan bana `Bu tarihi eseri İliç savcısına (Bayram Bozkurt) ver, satabiliyorsan sat, olmazsa da ona bırak, biz hemen ona operasyon düzenleyip tarihi eser kaçakçılığından işlem yapalım. Sen operasyon sırasında bu tarihi eseri savcının getirdiğini söylersin. Zaten senin ifadeni de biz alacağız, herşeyi ayarlarız. Yeter ki sen bu tarihi eseri savcıya ver."_ 

*TECAVüZE UğRAYAN KADINLA EVİNDE YAPILAN GüRüşME* 

Yine gizli tanık Munzur'un iddianamenin 26'ncı sayfasındaki ifadesi şöyle: 

_"Hatırlayabildiğim kadarıyla 2009 yılının Mayıs ya da Haziran aylarında Erzincan'da ailece görüştüğümüz T. isimli bir kadın tecavüze uğramıştı. Bundan dolayı jandarmada ek ifadesi alınacaktı. şenol komutanla beraber kadının evine gittik. şenol Komutan kadına `Sana yedi tane isim söyleyeceğim. Bu isimlerin tamamını ek ifadende sana zorla tecavüz etmişler gibi söyleyeceksin. Sen yeter ki bu şekilde ifade ver gerisine karışma. Bu şekilde kalabalık bir grubu suçlarsan hem çeteye sokarız, hem de bunlardan yüklü miktarda tazminat alabilirsin. Her şey çok kolay olacak, sadece senin ağzına bağlı. şu anda hatırlayabildiğim F.A., iş yerimin karşısındaki otelde çalışan K. isimli arkadaşımın ismini ve B.B. ismini söyleyeceksin' dedi. Kadın da o konuşmada şenol komutanın bu isteğini kabul etmişti. Ancak daha sonra ifade verdi mi vermedi mi bilmiyorum."_ 

*KIZ üğRENCİLERLE BİRLİKTE OLDU İDDİASI* 

Gizli tanık Munzur, ıslak imzanın sahibi olan Albay Dursun üiçek'i fotoğrafından teşhis ederek, havalimanından karşılayıp Erzincan'a getirdiğini ve cafesinde sohbet ettiğini de ileri sürdü. Munzur, şöyle devam etti: 

_"şenol komutan bana `elinden geldiği kadar iş yerine gelip giden öğrencilerle irtibata gir, samimiyeti ilerlet, bu çocuklara ev bulalım. kirasını, eşyalarını da ben vereceğim. Eve aldığımız çocukları ikna edelim, cemaate gidip gelsinler: irtibatları sıkı olsun. Ben sana silah, uyuşturucu vs. vereceğim. Sen bunları kiralayacağımız evde oturan çocuklara verirsin. Onların da gidip geldikleri cemaat evlerine bu silahlar vs. koymalarını sağlarsın. üocukların bütün ihtiyaçları için ben sana para vereceğim' dedi. İşyerime gelip giden öğrencilerle irtibata geçtim. şenol komutanın tayinin çıkmasına yakın verdiğim 4 bin TL'yi alamadım. üğrencilere şenol komutanın istediği nitelikte 3 ev tuttum ve evlere 4'er öğrenci yerleştirdim. Bu evlerin bir tanesinde iki kız, iki erkek öğrenci yerleştirmiştim. Bu kız öğrencilerin masraflarını şenol komutan karşılıyordu. Karşılığında da onlarla birlikte oluyordu. Bize illegal planlar yaptıran, uygulatan kişi şenol komutandır. şenol komutan da emirleri Ersin üsteğmen ve Recep Albaydan almaktaydı. Ancak ben direkt Ersin üsteğmen ve Recep Albayla karşı karşıya gelip muhatap olmadım."_ 

*GİZLİ TANIK: CİHANER'İ, DURSUN üİüEK'LE GüRDüM* 

Erzincan'da üst düzey bir bürokrat olduğu belirtilen gizli tanık Efe ise ifadesinde samimi olduğu Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'le neredeyse her hafta görüştüklerini belirtti. 

Sosyal demokrat olmasının onun da hoşuna gittiğini belirten gizli tanık Efe, _"Bazı şeyleri benimle paylaşmaktan çekinmiyordu. Erzincan'daki bütün cemaat ve tarikatların kökünü kazıyacağını söylüyordu. Benim de bu konuda sorumluluk almamı istemişti. Kendi ideolojisine yakın hakim ve savcıları etrafında tutuyordu. Fakat Başsavcının bu tür planları insan haklarına ve hukuka uygun düşmediği için bana ters geliyordu. Başsavcıyı 2009 yerel seçimlerinden 15-20 gün önce (veya seçimlerden 15 gün sonra) orduevinde sabah kahvaltısında Albay Dursun üiçek ve rütbeli birkaç subayla gördüm"_ iddiasında bulundu. 

*FİşLEMEYE ADLİYEDE BAşLADI* 

Gizli tanık Efe, Erzincan ve çevresinde Ergenekon faaliyetini anlatırken, Başsavcı Cihaner'in ilk önce adliye içerisinde fişleme yaptığını ileri sürdü. 

Bir gün Cihaner'i ziyarete gittiğinde Ağır Ceza Reisi'nin lise yıllarında tarikat evlerinde kaldığını ifade ederek, ondan uzak durmasını istediğini ileri süren Efe, K. adlı savcıyı Erzincan adliyesindeki icra dairesine göndererek orada çalışan peruklu ve başı kapalı kadın görevliler hakkında tutanak tutturduğunu öne sürdü. Tutanak sırasında memurların dışarı çıkmamaları için üstlerinden kapının kilitlendiğini iddia eden Efe, memurların savcı K. ve ve Başsavcı Cihaner'i hürriyeti tahdit suçundan Adalet Bakanlığı'na şikayet ettiklerini öne sürdü. 

*BAKAN VE MİLLETVEKİLLERİNİN SES KAYDI* 

Erzincan Kapalı Cezaevi Müdürü H.O.'nun İzmir'de okuyan kızının cemaat evinde kaldığını belirten tanık Efe, sicilinin bozulması ile hakkında araştırma yapılarak dava açılması için Cihaner'in savcı M.'ye görev verdiğini öne sürdü. Cezaevi Müdürü H.ü.'ye Başsavcı tarafından disiplin cezası verilip başka yere sürüldüğünü, ayrıca cezaevi müdürü hakkında görevi ihmal suçlamasıyla Erzincan Sulh Ceza Mahkemesine dava açıldığını anlatan Efe, şöyle devam etti: 

_"Başsavcının makamındayken Erzincan asayiş istihbarat kısım komutanı şenol Bozkurt yanımıza geldi. Başsavcıya bir kalınca dosya ve CD'ler vererek bunların Nedim yüzbaşı tarafından gönderildiğini söyledi. Makamından çıktıktan sonra kendisini önceden tanıdığım şenol, bana bu dosyaların cemaat ve tarikatlarla ilgili bilgilerden oluştuğunu, CD'lerde bakan ve milletvekilleri ile birçok kişinin ses kaydı olduğunu söyledi._ 

_şenol komutanın, Başsavcının talimatıyla Fetullah Gülen cemaatinin Erzincan'da öne çıkan isimlerini gayri resmi dinleme yaptıklarını, bu cemaatin Erzincan'daki yapılanmasını çıkardıklarını, yakın bir zamanda en az 22 kişiyi içeri alacaklarını, Başsavcının her şeyi ayarladığını, tutuklayacak Hakimin dahi belli olduğunu söylemişti. Nitekim, Gülen cemaatinden önce yapılan İsmailağa cemaatine yönelik operasyonda sorgu için görevli olan esas nöbetçi Hakim B. iken. Başsavcı bu hakimin tutuklama yapmayacağını anlayınca, Hakim H.'ya sorgu yaptırtmıştır._ 

_Fetullah Gülen cemaatiyle ilgili Erzincan'daki yapıyı, bu cemaatle diyalog içinde olan Sakaltutan TRT vericilerinde memur olarak çalışan İ.K.'den para karşılığı satın almışlardır. Yaptığı bu hizmetin karşılığında Ergenekon bağlantılı üst düzey subaylar kanalıyla TRT Genel Müdürlüğü'ne tayini yapılmıştır. İ.K. Ankara'da hala üzel Kuvvetler'de görevli bir yüzbaşı ile görüştüğünü telefonda A.H. lakaplı şahsa benim yanımda söylemişti. Erzincan'da jandarmanın haber elemanı olan A.H. lakaplı çay ocağı işletmecisi kişi bu olaya şahittir._ 

_şenol Komutan Başsavcıya belgeleri verirken Başsavcı kendisine `öğrencileri ne yaptınız?' şeklinde benim yanımda üstü kapalı şenol komutandan bilgi almaya çalıştı. şenol komutan da ona `hallediyoruz, merak etmeyin' dedi. Ben daha sonraki bir zamanda sohbet esnasında, şenol komutana öğrencilerin ne anlam ifade ettiğini sordum. O da bana `İsmailağa cemaati çantada keklik, asıl korkulacak Fetullahçılardır, Fetullahçılarla ilgili eğer delil elde edemezsek Işık Evleri'nde kalan birkaç öğrenciyi para karşılığı ayarladık, evlere bu öğrenciler vasıtasıyla silah ve uyuşturucu koyabileceğiz' dedi. Ben kendisine `senin ruhsatsız silahın var mı' diye sorduğumda, bu olayla Ersin üsteğmenin ilgilendiğini, silahları onun ayarlayacağını söylemişti. Ben bu faaliyetlerin hukuk dışı olduğunu ve kendi başlarını belaya sokabileceklerini söyleyerek uyarmıştım. Ancak benim ikazlarıma karşılık `Başsavcı yanımızdayken kimse bize bir şey yapamaz, ayrıca Recep Albay da konunun takipçisi' diye cevap vermişti."_ 


02.03.2010 16:12:00 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Yeni Görüntüler Servis Edildi*

 

*'Islak imza'lı belge böyle bulundu*

İkinci Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıklarından emekli Albay Levent Göktaş’ın avukatı Serdar üztürk’ün ofisi, 4 Haziran 2009’da aranmıştı. Aramada gündemi değiştirecek "İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı" belgesi bulunmuştu. NTV'nin haberine göre, polis kamerasının kaydı, avukatlık bürosunun kapısında başlıyor. 

Aramaya Terörle Mücadele şubesi ekipleri, Ankara Cumhuriyet Savcısı ve baro temsilcisi bir avukat katılıyor. ünce Serdar üztürk’ün çalışma masası, ardından dolaplar aranıyor. 

*'HER üNüNE GELENİ ALMAYIN'* 

Aramaya katılan savcı polislere *“Her önüne geleni almayın”* diyor. Aramalar sırasında dolapların birinde mermiler bulunuyor. 

Bir süre sonra Cumhuriyet savcısının elindeki dosya görüntüleniyor. 

*üOK GİZLİ* 

Savcının *"Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın Harekat Komutası’na ait çok gizli yazılar"* dediği duyuluyor. 

Arama sırasında bürodaki avukatlar ile polisler arasında tartışmada da yaşanıyor. 

*11 GüN SONRA YAYIMLANDI* 

Büroda yapılan aramanın ardından bulunan belgeler, 5 Haziran'da İstanbul'a gönderildi. Aynı gün avukat Serdar üztürk "Ergenekon" üyesi olduğu iddiasıyla tutuklandı. 

*GüN GüN YAşANANLAR* 

Aramadan 11 gün sonra büroda bulunduğu öne sürülen Albay Dursun üiçek imzalı "İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı" belgesi, bir gazetede yayınlanınca gündeme bomba gibi düştü. 

Habere göre, altında Genelkurmay Harekat Başkanlığı 3. Bilgi Destek şube Müdürü Deniz Piyade Kurmay Kıdemli Albay Dursun üiçek'in imzası bulunan belgede AK Parti hükümeti ve Fethullah Gülen cemaatinin, dini esasları temel alan bir rejim hedeflediği idida ediliyor. 

Plan, AK Parti hükümeti ve Gülen cemaatine karşı geliştirilen bir dizi eylem ve psikolojik propaganda yöntemlerini içeriyordu. Bunlar arasında, Gülen cemaatine bağlı ışık evlerinde silah bulunması ve bu grubun silahlı terör örgütü olarak sunulması sağlanacaktı. 

Askeri savcılık, belgeyle ilgili soruşturmasını 24 Haziran'da tamamladı. Fotokopi belgeyle sağlıklı sonuca varılamayacağı gerekçesiyle kovuşturmaya yer olmadığı kararı verildi. 

*BAşBUğ 'KAğIT PARüASI' DEMİşTİ* 

Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ, karargahta düzenlediği basın toplantısında belgeyle ilgili iddalara yanıt verdi. Belgeyi "kağıt parçası" olarak niteleyen Başbuğ, ancak yine de belgenin doğru olduğuna ilişkin yeni delil bulunduğu takdirde soruşturmanın tekrar açılabileceğini söyledi. 

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nın açtığı soruşturma sonrasında Albay Dursun üiçek'in Beşiktaş Adliyesi'nde önce ifadesi alındı. Ardından Nöbetçi Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından tutuklandı. üiçek, karara yapılan itiraz sonrasında bir süre tutuklu kaldıktan sonra serbest bırakıldı. 

26 Ekim tarihli bazı gazetelerde o ana kadar fotokopi olan belgenin ıslak imzalı orijinalinin ismi açıklanmayan bir subay tarafından savcılara gönderildiği açıklandı. Haber gazetelerde yer alınca askeri savcılık yeniden soruşturma başlattı. 

Orijinal belgenin ortaya çıkmasıyla yeniden mahkemeye sevkedilen Albay üiçek, ikinci kez tutuklandı ancak kısa süre yine serbest bırakıldı. 

Adli Tıp Kurumu'nun belgenin orijinal olduğu yönündeki raporundan sonra sivil savcılıktaki tek nüsha belge askeri savcılığa gönderildi. Askeri savcılık, Jandarma Kriminal Labarotuvarı'nda yeniden inceleme yaptırdı. Bu incelemede de belgenin gerçek olduğuna dair rapor çıkınca askeri savcılıkta üiçek için tutuklama istedi.

02.03.2010 15:39:00 / İnternetajans


*VİDEO:*








(bozok)

----------


## bozok

*üiçek'ten Islak İmza Yorumu*

 

_Albay Dursun üiçek, avukatı aracılığıyla, imzanın kendisine ait olmadığı mesajı gönderdi._

Askeri Savcılık, tutuklanmasını talep ettiği Albay Dursun üiçek’e görevi kötüye kullanma suçunun yanı sıra *“Komutanlara karşı güven hissini yok etme”* suçlamasını da yöneltti. 

Askeri Savcılık, Adli Tıp raporundan sonra Jandarma Kriminal Laboratuvarı’nın da ’İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’ndaki ıslak imzanın üiçek’e ait olduğu yönündeki değerlendirmesinden sonra üiçek’i ifadeye çağırdı. üiçek, avukatının da katıldığı ifadeden sonra tutuklanması talebiyle Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi’ne sevk edildi. Askeri Savcılık, üiçek’in Türk Ceza Kanunu’nun 257. maddesinde düzenlenen görevi kötüye kullanma suçu ile Askeri Ceza Kanunu’nun 95/4. maddesinde yer alan *“Komutanlara karşı güven hissini yok etmeye yönelik davranış”* suçlarından tutuklanmasını istedi. Bu maddede_ “Astlık-üstlük münasebetlerini zedelemeye, amir veya komutanlara karşı güven hissini yok etmeye matuf olarak alenen tahkir veya tezyif edici fiil ve harekette bulunanlar altı aydan üç seneye kadar hapsolunur”_ hükmü yer alıyor. Askeri Mahkeme ise üiçek’in sabit ikametgahı olması ve dosyada karartılacak herhangi bir delilin bulunmaması gerekçeleriyle üiçek’i serbest bıraktı. 

*Adil soruşturma olmaz* 

üevik, Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu’na göre savcılıkların ve mahkemelerin sanıkların aleyhindeki delillerin yanı sıra lehindeki delilleri de araştırması gerektiğini belirterek aksi takdirde adil bir soruşturmanın mümkün olmayacağını söyledi. Bu arada tutuklanma istemiyle sevk edilen ve mahkeme kararıyla serbest kalan üiçek’in görev yerinde herhangi bir değişiklik olmadığı öğrenildi. üiçek’in avukatı üevik, _“En başta müvekkilimin bu belgeyi hazırlamaya konumu müsait değil.Bir kaşık suda fırtına koparılıyor. Raporların yayınlanması suç”_ dedi. 

*5 KRİTİK TALEP* 

üiçek’in avukatı Mustafa üevik, Askeri Savcılık’tan 5 önemli talepte bulundu. üevik’in itirazları ve talepleri şöyle: 

1- Islak imzalı olduğu iddia edilen belgenin, Genelkurmay karargahının yazışmalarına ve formatlarına uygun olup olmadığı araştırılsın. 

2- Belgedeki mürekkebin cinsi ile belgenin oluşturulduğu tarih tespit edilerek yazıldığı iddia edilen bilgisayardan çıkıp çıkmadığı ortaya çıkarılsın. 

3 - Belgede parmak izi incelenmesi yapılsın. 

4 - üiçek, öyle bir evrakı tanzim edecek birimde görev yapmıyor. İrtica ile mücadele üiçek’in görev alanına girmiyor. Bu konu araştırılsın. 

5 - Islak imzalı belgenin subay olduğunu iddia eden gizli tanıkça İstanbul Başsavcılığı’na gönderildiği iddia ediliyor. Bu kişi tanık olarak dinlensin. 


03.03.2010 09:03:00 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Dursun üiçek Asılmalı!..*


Tanımam, bilmem… Ne zaman gündeme geldiyse, sık sık kullanılan o tek kare fotoğrafına bakıp, hakkında fikir edinmeye çalıştım!..

Yanlış anlaşılmasın, pek bir *“köylü”*, pek bir *“garip”*, nasıl söyleyeyim işte *“yurdum insanı”* bir adam izlenimi aldım. Hani, bu hayata tutunmada, okumaktan başka şansı olmadığını anlayıp, ilkokula ayağında çarık, elinde azıkla gitmiş, kitap alamadığından teneffüslerde arkadaşlarının kitaplarını defterine geçirmiş… Arkasında *“localar, lobiler”* olmadan, tamamen bileğinin hakkıyla bir yerlere gelmiş… şansıyla doğmadığı veya koruma altına alınmadığından *“başarıya”* mahkÃ»m, birileri parmağını oynatmadan kazanırken, en doğal hakkı için dağları aşmak zorunda kalmış… Nereye tırmanırsa tırmansın, yokluğu, yoksulluğu unutmamış, bunun verdiği eziklik yüzüne, duruşuna yansımış… Sosyetikler, aristokratlarla *“kan uyuşmazlığı”* yaşamış… Benzerleri, içten içe başarılarını kıskanmış, *“tökezlese de önümüz açılsa”* diye bakmış… Taşıdığı bu ağır yükün altında, genç yaşta omuzları çöktü, çökecek hale gelmiş… Ama her hal ve şartta vatanını çok sevmiş…

Böyle insanların yatacak yeri yoktur. Sadece *“çalıştırılmaya”* yararlar… Başarıları, *“patronların”*dır, onların payına düşen ise, *“Bu hizmetleri bizim için değil, vatan için yapıyorsun… Vatana hizmetin karşılığı olmaz…”* tesellisidir!..

100 işten 1’inde başarısız oldu veya hata mı yaptı? İşte o zaman da onlardan kötüsü yoktur. Her cenah, kolayca *“istenmeyen adam”* ilan eder!..

Sordum, soruşturdum, Dursun üiçek hemen hemen böyle biriymiş. ünce köyünde okumuş, devam etmek için galiba Sivas şarkışla üğretmen Okulu’na gitmiş. Buradan da Harp Okulu’na… Okullarında ve her işinde hep *“birinci”* olmuş… Deniz piyadeden 1’inci olmaz denip, ikinci yapılmış, terörle mücadelede, Irak operasyonlarında ön saflarda yer almış falan, falan… Dışarılardan bir yerlerden *“cesaret veya üstün hizmet madalyası”* almış mı, bilmiyorum, bildiğim ast ve üstlerinin gönlünü fethetmiş. Maaşıyla geçinip (eşi de çalışıyor), iki çocuk okutan, bir evi, bir arabası olan orta sınıf yurdum insanı ve ailesi…

Suçlu da olabilir. Ama öyle bir linç kampanya yürütülüyor ki, neredeyse *“savunma hakkı”* elinden alınacak… Oldu olacak asalım!..

Velakin asmadan önce bazı sorular soralım:

-Ona ait olduğu söylenen belgedeki imzaya bakılıyor da, neden parmak izine, imzanın yaşına, kağıtlar ve mürekkebin Genelkurmay’da kullanılanlarla aynı olup, olmadığına ve yazı formatının Genelkurmay’ınkine uyup, uymadığına bakılmıyor?

-Tüm uzmanlar söylüyor ki, imzada asla kesin sonuç verilemez. Adli Tıp, 7’ye 4’le *“üiçek’in olabilir”* dedi. Gizlilik kararına rağmen, bu bilgi basına sızdı ve Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz, *“sızdırma”* hakkında soruşturma başlattı. Muhtemelen Jandarma Kriminal’den gelen sonuçta da aynı oran var. Buranın sonucu da medyaya sızdı. Jandarma Kriminal, farklı sonuç bildirse, *“ayarladılar”* yaygarası kopartılmaz mıydı? Ve burasıyla ilgili de gizlilik kararı olduğu halde, “sızdırma” için neden işlem başlatılmadı?

-Asimetrik psikolojik savaşın sürmesi üzerine Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Başbuğ 12 şubat’ta, *“Sabrımız taşarsa, biz de bildiklerimizi halkla paylaşacağız. Elimizde pek çok bilgi var”* dedi. 19 şubat’ta Başbuğ’un bir konuşması internete düştü. Kaydın, Brüksel’de ABD Gazinosu’nda Türk subaylarına hitaben yaptığı konuşmadan bazı bölümler olduğu, o toplantıya bazı Amerikan subaylarının da katıldığı ortaya çıktı. Başbuğ’un açıklaması ile bu kayıt arasında bir bağlantı var mıydı? Neden üzerine gidilmedi, unutuldu, unutturuldu?

-*“Islak imzalı”* olduğu söylenen belge 16 şubat’ta Jandarma Kriminal’e ulaştı. Sonuç 23 şubat’ta çıktı. Erdoğan ve Başbuğ, 28 şubat’ta, Doğramacı’nın cenaze töreninden sonra sürpriz bir görüşme yaptı. Görüşmenin ertesi günü de Jandarma Kriminal’in raporu Star, Sabah ve Bugün gazetelerinde hemen hemen aynı ifadelerle yayınlandı. Raporun sonucunun Başbuğ’a ulaştırılmamış, onun da Erdoğan’ı bilgilendirmemiş olma ihtimali var mı? 

Soru çok… üünkü içeride, dışarıda, kurumlar arasında neler oluyor, kimin ne hesabı var, biz gariplerin anlaması zor. Ama şunu görüyoruz; vatana, millete, vatanseverlere yazık oluyor!..


*Müyesser YILDIZ* / avazturk.com / 3 Mart 2010

----------


## bozok

*Osman şanal'dan skandal açıklama!*

 

_Cihaner'e soruşturma talebi ve yetkisi Adalet Bakanlığı'ndan gelmiş!_

AHT Muhabirleri Tülay şubatlı ve Orkun üizmeli'nin haberi çok önemli bir ayrıntıyı gözler önüne serdi. 

Erzurum Savcısı Osman şanal'ın, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'e Adalet Bakanlığı'ndan alınan talep ve yetkiyle dava açtığı ortaya çıktı. 

şanal, _"Yaklaşık iki ay kadar önce Cihaner ile ilgili delilleri ‘Gereğinin takdir ve ifası’ için Adalet Bakanlığı'na bağlı Ceza İşleri Genel Müdürlüğü’ne gönderdim. Operasyondan birkaç gün önce ‘Kişisel suçtur, gereğinin yapılması’ diye yanıt gönderildi. Eğer bu yazıya rağmen bir işlem yapmamış olsaydım o zaman görevimi kötüye kullanmış olurdum”_ dedi. 

şanal Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner hakkında *“Ergenekon terör örgütüne üye olmak, tehdit ve iftira”* suçlarından soruşturma açtığı için HSYK tarafından *“yetkisini aştığı”* gerekçesiyle bu görevden alınmıştı. 

İşte yargı krizine neden olan olaylar zincirinin *bugüne kadar bilinmeyen* çarpıcı detayının yer aldığı o haber: 

*“KAMPANYA YAPILDI”* 

Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in tutuklanması üzerine HSYK’nın yetkilerini aldığı şanal, yakınlarına şöyle dedi: *“Vicdanım rahat. Gerçekler ortaya çıkacak. Ancak maalesef karalama kampanyası oldu. Oysa görevimizi yaptık.”* 

*“İFADESİZ DAVA OLMAZ”* 

şanal, HSYK’nın savunmasını almaması için de _“Hiçbir yerde şüpheli ifadesi alınmadan karar verilmez. İfade almadan dava açsak mahkeme iade eder”_ dedi. Ancak Org. Saldıray Berk’e, ifadesi alınmadan dava açıldı. 

Tülay şUBATLI-Orkun üİZMELİ/ ERZURUM/ AHT 

*şanal:* Vicdanım çok rahat yetkimizle görevimizi yaptık 

3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk’i defalarca ifadeye çağıran, aynı soruşturma kapsamında Erzincan Başsavcısı Cihaner’i tutuklattıktan sonra* “özel yetkisi”* HSYK tarafından alınan Erzurum Cumhuriyet Savcısı şanal: _“Yetkimizi aşmadık, görevimizi yaptık. Kimsenin tetikçisi değilim”_ dedi 

HSYK tarafından yetkisi alınan Erzurum Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal’ın yakın çevresine *“Vicdanım rahat. Görevimizi yaptık”* dedi. şanal’ın, HSYK’nın ifadelerine başvurmadan yetkilerini almasına ise _“Biz kafamıza göre hareket etmeyiz. Kanunlara, Yargıtay kararlarına göre hareket ederiz. Dünyanın hiçbir yerinde bir şüphelinin ifadesi alınmadan hakkında karar verilmez. Kaldı ki biz şüpheli değiliz. Biri hakkında ifadesi alınmadan dava açsak mahkeme dosyayı iade eder”_ sözleriyle sitem etti. 

Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner hakkında *“Ergenekon terör örgütüne üye olmak, tehdit ve iftira”* suçlarından soruşturma açtığı için HSYK tarafından *“yetkisini aştığı”* gerekçesiyle bu görevden alınan şanal, yakın çevresine yaşananları ve kendisiyle birlikte yetkileri alınan 3 meslektaşıyla ilgili konuştu. şanal, Cihaner ile ilgili soruşturmada herhangi bir usulsüzlük olmadığını savundu. 

İşte şanal’ın soruşturmaya ilgili yakın çevresine anlattıkları: _“Bizim vicdanımız rahat. Görevimizi yaptık. Yaklaşık iki ay kadar önce Cihaner ile ilgili delilleri ‘Gereğinin takdir ve ifası’ için Ceza İşleri Genel Müdürlüğü’ne gönderdim. Operasyondan birkaç gün önce “Kişisel suçtur, gereğinin yapılması’ diye yanıt gönderildi. Eğer bu yazıya rağmen bir işlem yapmamış olsaydım o zaman görevimi kötüye kullanmış olurdum.”_ 

*‘YETKİMİZİ AşMADIK’* 

şanal, HSYK’nın ifadelerine başvurmadan yetkilerini almasına şu sözlerle sitem etti: _“Biz yetkimizi aşmadık. Prof. Dr. Erdener Yurtcan, ‘Savcılar yetkilerini aşmamıştır’ diyor. Ergenekon terör örgütüne üye olmak suçundan soruşturma yürütülüyor. Terör örgütüne üye olmanın görevle ne alakası var? Biz kafamıza göre hareket etmeyiz. Kanunlara, Yargıtay kararlarına göre hareket ederiz. Dünyanın hiçbir yerinde bir şüphelinin ifadesi alınmadan hakkında karar verilmez.”_ 

*‘Aramalara avukatları sonuna kadar nezaret etti’* 

Anlatımlarında Başsavcı Cihaner’in makamında 2, evinde ise bir kameranın sürekli çekim yaptığını, el koyduğu delilleri kamera önünde mühürlediğini ifade eden Cihaner, _“‘Başka bir savcı da gelsin’ deyince ‘Kimi isterseniz o gelsin’ dedim. Onun istediği bir savcı ve avukatı aramalara başından sonuna kadar nezaret etti. Başsavcı Cihaner’in eşi aracıyla gelmişti. Delil kaybı olmasın diye anahtara el konuldu. Gözaltı sırasında bir başsavcının nezarette kalmasını nezaketime yakıştıramadım. üok yorgun olmama rağmen bir an önce mahkemeye intikal etsin, emniyetin nezaretinde kalmasın diye ifadesini aldım. Bu bile yanlış yerlere çekildi”_ diye konuştu. 

*“VURUN ABALIYA” DENİLDİ* 

*“Yetkimiz kaldırıldı. Vurun abalıya denildi”* diyen şanal,_ Dosyanın gizli tanığı dahi deşifre edildi. Bakanlığın, cemaatin, Başbakan’ın tetikçisi yaptılar. Kimsenin tetikçisi değilim. ‘Cihaner ile arasında husumet var o yüzden soruşturma açtı’ dediler. Zerre kadar alakası yok. Cihaner’e ifadesini alırken 26 soru sordum. Sorulardan biri bile İsmailağa Cemaati ile ilgili değildi”_ dedi. 



03.03.2010 14:05:00 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*"Jandarma İnfaz Yaptı"*

 

*Albay Dursun üiçek'in avukatı Mustafa üevik, jandarmaya neden kızdı?*

Albay Dursun üiçek’in avukatı Mustafa üevik, Jandarma Kriminal Dairesi’nin de “İrtica Eylem Planı”ndaki imzanın Albay üiçek’e ait olduğu yönünde verdiği kararın, soruşturmanın gizliliğini ihlal ettiğini ifade etti. üevik şöyle konuştu: 

_"Jandarma Kriminal Raporunun açıklaması soruşturmanın gizliliğinin alenen ihlal edilmesi, yani suç üstü hali değil de nedir? Raporda imza ile ilgili alt başlıklarda her şey müvekkilimin imzasına benziyor diye değerlendirilirken, neden sonuçta da imza müvekkilimin imzasına benziyor denmiyor da eli ürünü olduğu kanaati yazılıyor. Kamuoyu gerçekleri öğrenmesi adına bahse konu raporların tamamının açıklanmasını istiyoruz. üyle içinden seçilmiş özel bölümlerin yargısız infaz için bazı gazetelere sızdırılmasını nefretle kınıyoruz”_ dedi. 

üevik, Dursun üiçek adına ANKA’ya yaptığı açıklamada, *“İrtica Eylem Planı”*na ilişkin kamuoyunda yer alan iddiaların, bağımsız yargıya açık bir müdahale olduğu öne sürerek, _“Yapılanlar, yargıyı baskı altına alma ve yönlendirme suçu değil mi? Gizli olması gereken hazırlık soruşturmasının temel unsurlarından biri olan ve kamu vicdanında şaibeli hale gelen ve sadece ve özellikle imza analizlerine dayanan raporların, ilgili kamu görevlilerinde önce medyaya servis edilmesi hiç şüphe çekmiyor mu? Bir gizli güç gerçeklerin ortaya çıkmasını ve ısrarla talep edilen imza dışındaki analizlerin yapılmasını kim önlüyor?”_ diye sordu. 

*-"MAKİNE OLABİLİR"-* 

_“Defalarca talep edilmesine rağmen; plan üzerinde, parmak izi, kağıt, mürekkep, bilgisayar ve yazıcı, ihbarcının gönderdiği zarfta ve planda aynı şekilde parmak izi, tükürük, hangi postaneden gönderildiği, yazıların ve kağıdın kullanılma tarihi gibi diğer incelemelerin yapılmadığını”_ kaydeden üevik, üiçek’in imzasının teknik imkanları ve yetkileri fazla olan birileri tarafından o *“kağıt parçasına”* imza taklit makinesi marifetiyle de atılmış olabileceğini dile getirdi. üevik, _“O yüzden o ıslak imzalı sahte planda tek gerçeğe yakın olan şey, çok iyi taklit edilmiş olan imzadır. Bu komployu hazırlayanlar ve bu oyuna destek verenler işte bu gerçeği çok iyi bildikleri için sadece imza gündemde tutuluyor”_ dedi. 

Adalet Bakanlığı'nın görevini yerine getirmediği de öne süren üevik, _“İmza iddiaları dışında söz konusu planın müvekkilim tarafından hazırlandığını ortaya koyan tek bir yasal delil var mı? Müvekkilimin delil olmadan kısa süreli de olsa tutuklanmasına neden olan Savcı ve Hakimler hakkındaki Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kuruluna yapılan ve dört kez tekrarlanan suç duyurularına sekiz aydır sonuçlandırmayan Adalet Bakanlığının görevini yaptığı söylenebilir mi? Görevlendirilen Müfettişlerin maksadı bizi müvekkilimi ve kamuoyunu oyalamak mıdır? Nerede o yüce adalet?”_ şeklinde konuştu. 

*-NEDEN HUKUKİ İşLEM YAPILMADI?-* 

üevik, ‘İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’nın hukuki işlem yapılmadan, gazetelere servis edildiğini de ileri sürerek, şu eleştirilerde bulundu:

_“ünce bir fotokopisi, devletin Cumhuriyet Savcısının sorumluluğunda yapıldığı bir aramada ele geçtiği iddia edilen meşhur o fotokopi plan Cumhuriyet Savcısının sorumlu olduğu, namusu gibi korumak zorunda olduğu dosyadan çıkarak gazetelere nasıl ve niçin gönderildi? üzerinde hiç bir tarih olmayan ve askeri yazışma usullerine uymayan planın Nisan 2009 ayı içinde Genelkurmay Karargahı’nda hazırlandığına kim karar verdi? Aradan geçen dört ay sonra bir ihbarcı tarafından müvekkilimin odasındaki çift kilitli dolaptan, müvekkilimin haberi olmadan imhadan kurtarıldığı iddiası ile bir zarfa konularak İstanbul’daki Cumhuriyet Savcısına nasıl ulaştırıldı? Neden dört ay beklendi? Müvekkilimin ısrarlı taleplerine rağmen; ‘Islak imzalı plan’ hakkında; gerek fotokopisinin ve gerekse ıslak imzalı olduğu iddia edilen kopyasının bahse konu ele geçiriliş süreçleri niçin sorgulanmıyor. Neden müvekkilim Türk Milleti adına yargılama gücünü kullanan adli ve askeri mahkemeler tarafından serbest bırakılıyor?”_ 


03.03.2010 15:50:00 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Tayyar Ne Demek İstedi?*

 

*Balyoz planı Ergenekon'dan daha büyük dalga...*

Ergenekon kahini şamil Tayyar, Balyoz Planı'nın sonuçları itibarıyla Ergenekon'dan daha büyük plan olduğunu belirtti. 

Bursa Kitap Fuarı'nda Timaş Yayınlarının konuğu olan Gazeteci Yazar şamil Tayyar, gündemi değerlendirdi. Balyoz darbe planı çerçevesinde yürütülen operasyonun, Ergenekon operasyonunu gölgede bıraktığını anlatan Tayyar, Balyoz planının muhteva ve muhtemel sonuçları itibariyle Ergenekon'dan çok büyük bir dalga olduğunu kaydetti. 

*HüKüMETİ AşAN BİR BOYUTU VAR* 
şamil Tayyar, Ergenekon sürecinde pozitif tavır alan kesimlerin, Balyoz darbe planına da aynı hassasiyeti göstermesi gerektiğini vurgulayarak, _"Balyoz darbe planında da aynı beklenti içerisindeyiz ama son dönemde tutum almakta, pozisyon geliştirmekte zorlandığını görüyoruz. Sanıyorum AK Parti hakkında muhtemel bir kapatma davasının açılacak olması, hükümet üyelerinin ayarını biraz bozmuş. Bu hassasiyete yenik düşerlerse Balyoz darbe planından beklenen sonucun ortaya çıkması mümkün gözükmüyor. Ama bu süreci canlı tutan toplumsal dinamikler çok güçlü. Hükümeti aşan bir boyutu var. Yani hükümet destek vermese bile balyoz planında kat edilecek mesafeyi önleme konusunda eski gücü olmayabilir. Bu sebeple balyoz darbe planını daha da önemsiyorum. ünümüzdeki dönemde Balyoz planının bir numaralı ismi olan üetin Doğan'ın serbest bırakılması, eğer bu mümkün olmuyorsa GATA yoluyla dışarıya çıkarılması yönünde ciddi bir baskı olacaktır."_ dedi. 

*GüL'üN BAşBAKAN VE BAşBUğ'U BİR ARAYA GETİRMESİ ZAMAN HATASI* 
Son dönemde yargıda yaşananları bir güç oyununa benzeten Tayyar, herkesin elindeki kartı açarak oynadığını, Balyoz darbe planının ve Ergenekon sürecine bağlı olarak sahaya sürülen kartların şekli ve niteliğinin değişeceğini kaydetti. Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül'ün, Başbakanı ve Genelkurmay Başkanı'nı makamında ağırlamasını da zamanlama hatası olarak yorumlayan Tayyar, şöyle devam etti: 

_"Cumhurbaşkanı'nın, Başbakan'ı ve Genelkurmay Başkanı'nı bir araya getirmesini kişisel olarak pozitif buluyorum, ancak toplumsal algılama tam tersidir. İyi bir fotoğraf olmadığı konusunda kanı var. Sonuçta Başbakan yürütmenin başıdır. Ama Genelkurmay, Başbakan'a bağlı bir kurumun başıdır. Sanki iki ayrı gücün başkanıymış ve aralarında ihtilaf varmış gibi bir araya getirilmesi, Türkiye'nin demokratik fotoğrafına uymadı. Mesela Yargıtay Başkanı olabilir. Yargının daha üst düzey yöneticileri olabilirdi. Ama asker sonuçta Tapu Kadastro Genel Müdürü'nden çok da farkı yok. Başbakan ile eşitmiş gibi aynı kareye sokulmasının toplumda oluşturduğu bir kırılganlık var. Aynı zamanda toplantının, tutuklamaların ve gözaltıların olduğu bir güne de denk getirilmesi yanlış anlaşılmaları doğurdu."_ 




01.03.2010 11:39:00 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*"Balyoz"da sessiz operasyon*


 

_Balyoz' darbe planı soruşturması kapsamında Balıkesir İl Jandarma Komutanı Kurmay Albay Murat üzçelik'in de tutuklandığı öğrenildi_

İstanbul üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'nın yürüttüğü soruşturma kapsamında, geçen şubat ayının son günü birçok ilde düzenlenen operasyonun bir ayağı da Balıkesir'de sessiz sedasız uygulandı. 


İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'nın talebi doğrultusunda Merkez Komutanlığı'nca görevlendirilen özel bir ekibin, İl Jandarma Komutanı üzçelik'i gözaltına aldığı öğrenildi. Konutunda da arama yapılan üzçelik, İstanbul Terörle Mücadele şubesi'ne teslim edildi. 


Eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, eski 1. Ordu komutanları emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun ve emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan ve emekli Korgeneral Emin Alan'ın da aralarında bulunduğu isimlerle birlikte* 'Balyoz'* planı iddialarına ilişkin soruşturma kapsamında adliyeye sevk edilen Kurmay Albay Albay üzçelik'in tutuklandığı öğrenildi. Murat üzçelik, diğer komutanlarla iki ayrı dönemde tasarladığı öne sürülen darbe planlarıyla suçlanıyor. üzçelik, Van Asayiş Kolordu Komutanlığı bünyesinde görev yaparken yaklaşık bir yıl önce Balıkesir'e atanmıştı. 


03.03.2010 18:09:00 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*O SUBAYLARIN GERüEK SUüU NEYDİ?*



28.02.2010 17:17

*“Orduyu imha etmek için mutlaka zabitini mahvetmek lazımdır”*

Yaşadığımız son olaylar bize Mustafa Kemal’in 31 Temmuz 1920'de Afyonkarahisar Kolordu Karargahı'nı teftişi sırasında subaylara hitaben yaptığı konuşmayı hatırlattı. O konuşmanın bir bölümü şöyleydi:

_"İngilizler… Ordumuzu kamilen lağvederek milleti muhafaza-i istiklali için muhtaç olduğu nokta-i istinattan mahrum etmeye teşebbüs ettiler... Herhalde ordu, düşmanlarımızın birinci hedefi taarruzu oldu. Orduyu imha etmek için mutlaka zabitini mahvetmek, zelil etmek lazımdır. Buna da teşebbüs ettiler. Bundan sonra milleti koyun sürüsü gibi boğazlamakta mevani ve müşkilat kalmaz.”_

Yakın tarihe baktığımızda Kemalist ve bağımsızlıkçı Türk askerleri ilk kez bugün hedef alınmıyor. 

*12 Mart darbesini izleyen günlerde önce 13 subay “9 Mart hareketine” dahil oldukları gerekçesiyle emekliye sevk edildi. Daha sonra 18 ay içinde 700’den fazla subay ve askeri öğrenci tasfiye edildi. 
*
*12 Eylül darbesinde ise 2000’den fazla Kemalist subay, Amerikancı generaller tarafından emekliye ayrılmak zorunda bırakıldı.* Kimileri suçlandı, hapis yattı. 
Daha sonra TSK ile ABD arasındaki ayrılık noktası Irak oldu. ABD’nin harekete geçirdiği Irak’ı işgal planları ve üekiç Güç, Türk ordusu ile Pentagon’un arasını açtı. 

ABD’nin Irak’a ilk saldırısı öncesinde üzal yönetiminin Türk askerini Amerikan ordusuna plase etmek istemesi üzerine, Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral *Necip Torumtay’ın 1990’daki istifası ilk isyan bayrağıydı.* 

*1993’te uçağı bir Jandarma Genel Komutanı Orgeneral Eşref Bitlis suikasta uğratılarak şehit edildi. üünkü hem ABD’ye karşı gelebiliyor, hem de Kürtlerle anlaşabiliyordu.* 

Amerikalıların askere yönelik hedefinde öncelikli olarak Jandarma ve Ege Ordu Komutanlığı vardı. üünkü bu iki kuvvet NATO dışındaydı. 

Bu süreçte en önemli gelişmelerden biri de Türkiye’nin NATO üyeliğinden bu yana Sovyet tehdidi kisvesi altında sola karşı kontrgerilla tertipleri düzenleyen üzel Harp Dairesi’nin lağvedilerek yerine üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığının yapılandırılması oldu. 

Ankara'da üKK için yeni bir yerleşim yerinde yönetim ve eğitim tesisi yapımına başlandı. ABD bundan son derece rahatsız oldu, ajanları vasıtasıyla *Askeri Savcılığa üKK tesis inşaatında yolsuzluk yapıldığı iddiasıyla dava açtırdı ve üKK'nın yapılandırılmasını uzun süre felce uğrattı.*

Bu süreçteki en temel değişim ise Orgeneral Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu döneminde yaşandı. Kıvrıkoğlu, henüz göreve gelmeden 1997’de KKTC’deki bir üzel Kuvvetler tatbikatı sırasında suikaste uğradı. Ancak gelen mermi onun hemen önünde oturan *Albay Vural Berkay*’ı şehit etti. Kıvrıkoğlu, görevi sırasında ABD’ye gitmeyen tek Genelkurmay Başkanı olarak tarihe geçti. Oysa Rusya ve üin’e pek çok kez giderek savunma işbirliğini görüşmüştü. Bu dönem, Amerika açısından mutlaka hesabı sorulması gereken bir dönem olarak saptandı. Bu nedenle Kıvrıkoğlu’nu Ergenekon’un “1Numarası” gibi lanse etmeye çalıştılar.

Gelelim bugüne. Ergenekon Davası’nın başından, şubat 2010’un son günlerindeki “balyoz” soruşturmasına kadar tutuklanan veya gözaltına alınıp bırakılan emekli veya muvazzaf subaylardan bazılarının “gerçek suçları”, yani ABD tarafından “istenmeyen adam” ilan edilmelerinin nedenleri şöyleydi: 

*Eski Jandarma Genel Komutanı Emk. Orgeneral şener Eruygur:* NATO dışı bir kuvvetin komutanı olmak, ABD karşıtı olmak, ADD Genel Başkanlığı yapmak, Kemalistlik, Avrasyacılık, ADD’nin Cumhuriyet Mitinglerinin düzenlenmesinde yer almak.

*Emk. Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon:* NATO Dışındaki Ege Ordu Komutanlığı yapmak. ABD’nin bölge politikalarına karşıt olmak, Kemalist ve Avrasyacı olmak. üuval olayı sırasında ABD’de iken tepki göstererek, kendi inisiyatifiyle Türkiye’ye dönmek.

*Emk. Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz:* NATO Dışı bir kuvvetin, yani Jandarma Komutanlığı’nın İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı görevini yapmak. şırnak ve Diyarbakır’da PKK ve Amerikan unsurlarına karşı operasyonlar düzenlemek. Türkiye’deki Amerikancı unsurlara, karşı-istihbarat faaliyeti yürütmek.

*Emk. Jandarma Albay Atilla Uğur:* Mardin’de PKK’ya karşı çarpışan ve sonrasında terör örgütü lideri Abdullah ücalan’ı teslim alan ve sorgulayanlar arasında bulunmak. (1999 yılından bu yana PKK tarafından kimliği araştırılırken, kimliği Ergenekon tertibiyle deşifre oldu.)

*Emk. Korgeneral Engin Alan:* CIA güdümlü ve NATO’ya bağlı üzel Harp Dairesi’nden sonra tam aksi yönde çalışan üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı yapmak. Abdullah ücalan'ın Kenya’da yakalanma operasyonunu Türkiye’den yönetmek. ve şemdin Sakık’ın Kuzey Irak'tan Yarasa Operasyonu ile Türkiye'ye getirilmesinde rol oynamak.

*Emk Orgeneral üetin Doğan:* NATO Dışı Kuvvet, Ege Ordu Komutanlığı görevi yapmak. 1. Ordu Komutanı iken Batı üalışma Grubu’nu yönetmek. Ulusalcı-Kemalist görüşlere sahip olmak. Cumhurbaşkanı A. Necdet Sezer tarafından Türk-Kazak Ahmet Yesevi üniversitesi'nin başına atanmak.

*Eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Emk Orgeneral H. İbrahim Fırtına:* 2004 ve 2005 tarihlerinde Rusya ve üin’i ziyaret ederek hava savunma sistemleri ve uzay programlarında işbirliği için görüşmeler yapmak.

*Emk Orgeneral Ergin Saygun:* 16 Kasım 2006 tarihinde ABD Ulusal Güvenlik Konseyi Başkan Yardımcısı Dr. Jack Crouch ile görüşmek için Beyaz Saray’a görüşmeye gitmişken, üst araması yapılmak istenmesi üzerine üstünü aratmamak ve kapıdan geri dönmek.

*Albay Berk Erden:* Güney Deniz Saha Komutanlığı’na bağlı Deniz Radar Gözetleme Birimi komutanıydı. Görev sorumluluk alanı İzmir Körfezi, Ege Denizi ve Akdeniz. Ege ve Kıbrıs ile Akdeniz’deki İsrail, ABD çıkarları önünde engeldi. Napoli’deki NATO üssü’nün bu komutanlığın merkezi Urla’ya taşınması planları yapılıyordu.

*İzmir Güney Deniz Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç ve Emk Koramiral Feyyaz üğütçü:* Aynı nedenlerle hedef alınan isimler arasındaydılar. 

*Tümamiral Cem Gürdeniz:* Tuğamiralken, Karadeniz’de Türkiye’nin ulusal operasyonu olarak başlatılan Uyum Harekatı’nın planlayıcısı ve uygulayıcısıydı. Türkiye, NATO üyesi olarak Karadeniz’de bu operasyona başlayınca, Washington yönetimi ABD’nin öncülüğünde Akdeniz’de yürütülmekte olan Aktif üaba operasyonunun Karadeniz’i de kapsayacak şekilde genişletilmesi ısrarını sürdüremedi. Türkiye, bu operasyonun ayrıntılarına ilişkin olarak NATO’yu sürekli bilgilendirince, ABD’nin, “NATO gemileri Karadeniz’de terörle mücadele, insan kaçakçılığı ve bölgesel güvenlik için bulunmalı” gerekçesi de ortadan kalkmış oldu. Uyum Harekatı’na daha sonra Rusya ve Ukrayna’nın katılımı sağlanıp ABD’nin bu bölgeye girme çabalarının önü tamamen kesilmiş oldu. üzetle; Cem Gürdeniz, ABD’nin Karadeniz’e çıkma çabalarının önünü kesen komutan olarak tanınırdı. şimdi cezaevinde. (Kaynak Işık Kansu-Cumhuriyet 27.02.2010) 

*Orgeneral Saldıray Berk:* 3. Ordu Komutanı. Berk, 2.Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Necdet üzel’le birlikte, NATO’da görev yapmamış iki komutandan biri. NATO’da görev yapmadığı gibi, yine biyografisine bakıldığında görülebileceği üzere, Moskova Kara Ataşeliği ve Bakü Silahlı Kuvvetler Ataşeliği görevlerinde de bulundu. TSK bünyesindeki Rusça bilen az sayıda yüksek rütbeliden biri. Türkiye’nin Rusya’ya en yakın sınırlarını NATO’cu olmayan bir paşa tarafından komuta edilen bir ordunun savunmasına ABD’nin sessiz kalması söz konusu olamaz. (Kaynak ODATV-21.02.2010) 

TSK’nın durumuna genel olarak bakıldığında ise ABD ya da NATO’nun rahatsızlık duyduğu ve öncelikli hedef olan kuvvetler şunlar: 

*NATO dışı kuvvetler olan Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı (şimdi yasa değişiklikleriyle NATO’ya bağlanmak isteniyor, sınırların korunması üzerinde de yeni bir güç oluşturulması planları var). Ege Ordu (1975’te Kıbrıs harekatı sonrası kurulan 4. Ordu) ve (1990 itibarıyla milli bir güç haline gelen ve Kuzey Irak’ta operasyonlar gerçekleştiren) üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı.

* 
*Hüseyin Vodinalı
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*İLKER BAşBUğ’U KİM DİNLEDİ*



Milli Gazete yazarı Sinan Burhan, Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un dinlemesini ABD’nin yaptığını ve bunun hükümetle iyi ilişkileri sayesinde gerçekleştiğini iddia etti.
*
İşte Burhan’ın yazısının o bölümü:*
Uzun zamandır Ergenekon davası ile birlikte Türkiye'de bir takım hesaplaşmalar yapılıyor. Türkiye artık eski Türkiye değil. Düne kadar dokunulmaz kişi ve kurumlara dokunulmaya başlandı. Bu gelişme milletimizin hayrına bir gelişme. Elbette demokrasilerde kurumlar ve kurallar yerine oturmalı. Demokrasi şeffaflık rejimidir. İmtiyazlı sınıflar demokraside daha özel bir konuma sahip değildir.

1950'li yıllarda ABD tarafından kurulan Gladio tasfiye ediliyor. Gladio'nun sermayede, medyada, bürokraside, ordu içerisinde uzantıları vardı. Soğuk savaş döneminde SSCB'ye karşı Yeşil Kuşak hattı çerçevesinde Türkiye'de üzel Harp Dairesi'ni kuran ABD, bu yapılanma ile çok can yakmıştı. *Türkiye'de ne kadar faili meçhul varsa bu daireye işlettirdi.* üyleki yapılan bütün darbeleri bu daire yaptırmıştı. Sovyetler Birliği'nin yıkılmasından sonra Amerika Birleşik Devletleri'nin Gladio'ya ihtiyacı kalmadı. Dünya, Sovyet tehdidinin ortadan kalkması ile tek kutuplu hale geldi.

Peki bugün gelinen noktada durum nedir. ABD, Ortadoğu'da yeni bir misyon belirlemiş durumda. Genişletilmiş Büyük Ortadağu Projesi'ni devreye sokan ABD'nin artık Gladio'ya ihtiyacı kalmadı. ABD'nin bütün hesabı Ortadoğu'ya bir şekil vermek. Bu şekli vermek için her yöntemi deniyor. üncelikle Saddam Hüseyin'i savaş yoluyla devreden çıkardı. *Irak'da kimyasal silah var iddiasıyla bölgeyi işgal eden ABD'nin söylediklerinin yalan olduğu ortaya çıktı. Uluslarası toplumda ciddi imaj kaybeden ABD bir yandanda Irak'da can ve mal kaybı yaşamaya başladı.* O nedenle bölgeden çekilmek istiyor. Irak'da yaşadığı savaş deneyiminin maliyetli olduğunu gören ABD, savaşı ya da savaşları şimdilik bir seçenek olmaktan çıkarmış gözüküyor. Savaş yerine başka enstrümanları kullanmak zorunda kaldı. Yine ABD'nin Afganistan'da yaşadığı kayıplar bu ülkeyi yıpratmaya başladı. Düne kadar küresel barışın ve demokrasinin merkezi kabul edilen ABD maalesef bugün korku imparatorluğuna dönüştü. 

ABD'de yapılan anketler bu gerçeği ortaya koyuyor. Bu durumu fark eden Obama ve ekibi seçimlerde barış havası estirmişler, bölgeden çekilmeye karar vermişlerdi. Ve seçimi bu şekilde kazanmışlardı. Bush döneminin şiddet politikalarına karşı, barış diyen Obama seçimi kazandı. O nedenle ABD'nin Ortadoğu politikası değişmek durumunda. Bu kadar geniş bir analiz yapmamın elbette sebebi var. Bu süreci bilmeden şu yaşananları bilemeyiz. Daha düne kadar ABD'nin desteklediği kurumlar bugün bu ülke tarafında desteklenmiyor. Neden ?

*Nedeni şu. ABD artık Ortadoğu'da ve Türkiye'de kurulu düzenle yani askerle, medya ile, sermaye ile iş yapmak istemiyor. Bölge ülkelerinde ortaya çıkan İslami eğilimleri dikkate alıyor.* 

Peki ABD İslam ülkelerini çok mu seviyor, İslam'a hayran mı? Elbette Müslümanları sevmiyor ve hatta nefret ediyor. Peki neden destekleyecek sorusu akla gelebilir? Nedeni şu sözde radikal İslam'a karşı ılımlı İslam Projesi'ni ön plana çıkartıyor. Asıl neden bu. Onlara göre Radikal İslam anlayışı ABD ve İsrail için büyük bir tehdit içeriyor. Bu tehditi bertaraf etmenin tek yolu sözde Radikal İslamcılara karşı Ilımlı İslamcıların yanında yer almak .

Okuyucularımız nerden nereye geldik diyebilir. Ama bu zihin jımnastiği yaşananları anlamak bakımından gerekliydi. En son Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ'un telefonları dinlendi. Daha önce önemli isimlerin telefonu dinlenmiş ve basınla paylaşılmıştı. TSK, ne zaman bir açıklama yapacak olsa hemen telefon dinlemeleri ve göz altılar ortaya çıkıyor. Açık ve net bir biçimde TSK'ya eğer kımıldarsanız, açıklama yaparsanız ya da muhtıra verirseniz yanınızda yer almayız mesajı veriliyor. Peki ne güzel işte TSK darbe yapamaz denilebilir. Haklı bir soru demokratik ülkelerde darbe yapılamaz.

Peki hadi artık başlıktaki soruyu cevapla bu kadar açıklama yeter diyenlere cevabım çok net. *Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ'u ABD dinliyor.* Bu kadar ileri teknoloji sadece ABD'da var. ABD'nin bölgedeki politikası ile hükümetin politikası paralel yürüyor. Buradan hükümet ABD'nin güdümünde demek istemiyorum. Ancak bir çıkar birlikteliği olabilir. Elbette ABD gibi bir ülke Türkiye'de bir düzen değişikliği istiyorsa bunu sadece iyi niyetle açıklamak mümkün değildir. Bu değişiklikten ABD ne kazanacak ona bakmak gerekir.* Obama'nın açılım politikası ile hükümetin sıfır sorunlu dış politika anlayışı örtüşüyor.* O nedenle Türkiye'deki *Balyoz ve Ergenekon süreci geri çevrilemez bir süreçtir.* Düne kadar tabu sayılan kişi ve kurumlara rahat dokunuluyorsa *ABD'nin bilgisi dahilinde* olmaktadır.

O nedenle Başbuğ dahil ABD herkesi dinler. Hatta Cumhurbaşkanı'nı bile dinler. *Kim bu sürece karşı çıkarsa ABD hemen onu da deşifre eder.* Umarım bu yaşananlar ülkemizin hayrına olur.


*Odatv.com

*

----------


## bozok

*HANGİ GAZETECİLER GüZALTINA ALINACAK?*



01.03.2010 11:47

Sabah Gazetesi'nden Engin Ardıç, geçtiğimiz günlerde Star'dan Aziz üstel'in kaleme aldığı 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın emir subayından geldiği iddia edilen mektubun kendisine de geldiğini yazdı.

Aziz üstel mektubu köşesinde yayınladığında emekli orgeneral Doğan henüz ne gözaltına alınmış ne de tutuklanıp cezaevine konmuştu.

Bilindiği gibi emekli orgeneral Doğan mektubu yalanlamış ve emir subaylarının adreslerini hatta telefon numaralarını bile vermişti.

*Engin Ardıç bugün köşesinde yine bu mektuba değinip bakın nasıl bir ayrıntı yazıyor:*

"Geçenlerde imzasız bir mektup aldım. şu anda mahkeme kararıyla tutuklu bulunan bir generalin bir zamanlar emir subaylığını yapmış olduğunu söyleyen ve kendisinin de şu anda emekli albay olduğunu belirten bir kişi, sözkonusu generalin bazı gazetecilerden *"onlar bizim köpeğimiz"* şeklinde sözettiğini açıklıyordu.

Ardından da, bu gazetecilerin adlarını sıralıyordu...

Mektup imzasız olduğu için* "işleme koymadım"...* Başka bir gazetede, başka bir arkadaş yayınladı. Bir kopyası da ona gönderilmişti anlaşılan.

Fakat o da* "köpekler"* olarak belirtilen gazetecilerin isimlerini vermedi, mektubun orasını sansür etti. Doğru olan da buydu tabii.

Ben mektubu yırttım attım, isimleri hafızamda tutuyorum.

İster misiniz, üçüncü dalgada, sivil dalgada, bu arkadaşlardan bazıları da içeri alınsınlar? 

üok gülerim vallahi.

Hem gülerim, hem üzülürüm, hem acırım.

üünkü onlar benden nefret ederler ama ben onlardan nefret etmem, önce kızmakla, sonra acımakla yetinirim.

Hadi bakalım, yeni dalgayı merakla bekliyoruz...

*Not:* Aynı mektupta, imzasız kişi, şimdi tutuklu bulunan generalin* "bu .......nin de 10 Kasım'larından bıktık ama işimize yarıyor"* şeklinde bir söz sarfettiğini de belirtiyordu. Tüylerim diken diken olmuş, ağzım bir karış açık kalmıştı.

Mahkemede kendisine bu da sorulsun.

1. Ordu'da o yıllarda emir subaylığı yapmış kişiler bellidir, bunun kayıdı kuyudu vardır, aranırsa bulunur. İş oraya kalmadan, bu imzasız kişi kendisi erkekçe ortaya çıksın, mahkemede tanıklık etsin.Neyin ne olduğunu anlayalım, biz de aydınlanalım."


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ASKERİ SAVCILIğI KİM İZLİYOR?*



01.03.2010 11:56

Bugün dört gazetede aynı haber var.

Yazan dört ayrı muhabir ama içerik ne bir eksik ne de bir fazla unsur içeriyor.

Muhabirlerden üçü habere *“özel haber”* olduğu düşüncesiyle imza atmış, diğerinde ise *“Ankara / Bugün”* mahreci var.

Haber(ler), Albay Dursun üicek’in kaleme aldığı iddia edilen, varlığı da iddia olunan *“İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planıyla”* ilgili. Jandarma Kriminal Dairesi Eylem Planı’nı inceliyor ve planının altındaki ıslak imzanın Albay üiçek’e ait olduğunu tespit ediyor.

******

Sözkonusu gazeteler Hükümet’in grup gazeteleri: Yeni şafak, Sabah, Bugün ve Star
Ne var bunda diyebilirsiniz, *“Hep böyle oluyor”* diye düşünebilirsiniz.

Ancak durum bu defa farklı.

*Kriminal raporu avukatlara ulaşmadı. Ulaşmayacakta…*

üünkü bu raporu soruşturmayı üstlenen Askeri Savcılık istedi. Askeri Savcılığa rapor gitti mi, içerik yazıldığı gibi mi, henüz teyit edemedik. İddiaya göre Askeri Savcılık ıslak imza tespitinin ardından dava açmaya hazırlanıyor.

Kritik başka bir husus Jandarma raporunun 24 şubat’taki *“Or’lar”* toplantısında da gündeme geldiğini iddia edilmesi. Bu bilgi doğruysa, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin üst kademesinin *“yargıya müdahale ettiğini”* iddia edebiliriz. Soruşturmada gizlilik şerhi varken, kriminal rapor orgeneral rütbesindeki generallere gittiyse, başka türlü düşünmek doğru olmaz. Bu açıdan resmi makamların açıklamasına ihtiyaç bulunuyor. (Tabi sizce bu gerçekçi mi diye sormuyoruz. Sadece iddiaları değerlendiriyoruz.)

Bu arada raporun bir örneğinin de henüz Ergenekon Savcılarına gitmediği belirtiliyor. Odatv’deki bilgi böyle…

****

Başka zaman olsa, aynı haber bir ya da bilemediniz iki gazetede çıksa, gazetecilik başarısı saymak gerekir.

Servis edildi, sızdırıldı vs. gibi tanımlar böyle durumlarda hiçbir şey ifade etmez. Muhabir araştırmış, doğru kişilere doğru soruları sormuş ya da etkin kaynakları sayesinde bu habere imza atmış diye düşünürüz.
Tebrik ederiz.

Ama ıslak imza manşetlerinde durum farklı görünüyor. *Askeri Savcılığın birilerince sıkı takip edildiği anlaşılıyor.* Askeri Savcılık açısından bu yakın dönemin ilk vakası ve dikkat çekici…


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BALYOZ’A MESUT YILMAZ’IN DA ADI KARIşTI*



02.03.2010 00:18

Rıfat Hisarcıklıoğlu, Turhan üömez, Haydar Baş derken, *Balyoz* darbe planı iddialarına *Mesut Yılmaz*’ın da adı karıştı. Onlarca muvazzaf ve emekli subayın gözaltına alınmasına ve tutuklanmasına yol açan olayın temelini teşkil eden *“Balyoz darbe planı belgeleri”* tel tel dökülmeye başladı.

Balyoz belgelerinde yer alan *“2003 Milli Mutabakat Hükümeti Programının”*, bazı bölümlerinin tarihe *Anasol-D* hükümeti olarak geçen ve *30 Haziran 1997*’de* Mesut Yılmaz* Başbakanlığı'nda kurulan *55. Hükümetin* TBMM’ye sunduğu programla *tıpatıp aynı* olduğu belirlendi.

*İşte her iki programda yer alan ve kelimesi kelimesine aynı olan bazı bölümler ve ortak cümleler: 

Konu: Yargıdaki tıkanıklık 

55. HüKüMET PROGRAMI:* "Yargıdaki tıkanıklıklar giderilecek, davaların hızlı ve etkin sonuçlandırılması sağlanacaktır. Bu amaçla, yargı teşkilatı yeniden yapılandırılacaktır. Yargı sisteminin modern araç ve gereçler ile takviyesi ve bilgisayar kullanımının yaygınlaştırılmasına yönelik çalışmalar hızlandırılacaktır."

*BALYOZ HüKüMETİ PROGRAMI: "Mevcut yargı sistemindeki tıkanıklıklar giderilecek, davaların hızlı ve etkin sonuçlandırılması sağlanacak, yargı teşkilatı yeniden yapılandırılacak, yargı sisteminin modern araç ve gereçler ile takviyesi ve bilgisayar kullanımının yaygınlaştırılmasına yönelik çalışmalar hızlandırılacaktır." 
*
*Konu: Cezaevleri

55.HüKüMET PROGRAMI:* "Ceza infaz kurumları ile tutukevlerinin kuruluş ve idaresi yeniden düzenlenecek, güvenlik ve disiplin tam olarak sağlanacaktır. Hükümlülerin topluma yeniden kazandırılmasına önem verilecektir." 

*BALYOZ BELGESİ (2003 “MILLI MUTABAKAT HüKüMETI PROGRAMI”): "Tutukevleri ile Ceza infaz kurumlarının kuruluş ve idaresi yeniden düzenlenecek, güvenlik ve disiplinin tam olarak sağlanması amacıyla buraların iç ve dış yönetim ve güvenliği Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı tarafından sağlanacak, hükümlülerin topluma yeniden kazandırılmasına önem verilecektir."

Konu: Yargı Bağımsızlığı ve HSYK

55. HüKüMET PROGRAMI:* "Yargı bağımsızlığı ve yargıçlık güvencesi ilkelerinin fiilen hayata geçirilebilmesi için, Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulunun bağımsız olarak yetkilerini kullanmasını ve görevlerini yerine getirmesini sağlayacak bir düzenleme gerekmektedir. Bu çerçevede, Kurulda görev alan yargıçların her türlü etkilerden uzak olarak, yalnızca Anayasaya, yasalara ve vicdani kanaatlerine göre karar vermelerine olanak sağlanmalıdır. Yargı bağımsızlığını tam olarak sağlamak üzere gerekli tüm yasal düzenlemeler, hükümetimiz döneminde gerçekleştirilecektir. (...) Yürürlükteki yasalar gözden geçirilerek, günün şartlarına cevap vermeyen hükümlerinde gerekli düzenlemeler sağlanacak ve usul yasaları günün şartlarına göre geliştirilecektir."

*BALYOZ BELGESİ (2003 “MILLI MUTABAKAT HüKüMETI PROGRAMI”): “üağın şartlarına uygun olarak, yargı bağımsızlığı ve yargıçlık güvencesi ilkelerinin fiilen hayata geçirilebilmesi için, Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu’nun bağımsız olarak yetkilerini kullanmasını ve görevlerini yerine getirmesini sağlayacak bir düzenleme yapılacaktır. Bu hedefin gerçekleştirilmesi maksadıyla, Kurul’da görev alan yargıçların her türlü etkilerden uzak kalarak, yalnızca Anayasa, yasalara ve vicdani kanaatlerine göre karar vermelerine olanak sağlayacak tedbirler alınacaktır. Yargı bağımsızlığını tam olarak sağlamak üzere gerekli tüm yasal düzenlemeler, yönetimimiz döneminde gerçekleştirilecektir. Uygulamadaki yasalar gözden geçirilerek, günün şartlarına cevap vermeyen hükümler kaldırılacak, değişmesi gerekenler değiştirilecektir.

Konu: Güneydoğu 

55. HüKüMET PROGRAMI:* "Güneydoğu Anadolu'nun sorunları, aslında etnik nedenlerden değil, coğrafi, sosyal ve ekonomik nedenlerden, bölgenin feodal yapısından ve dış tertip ve tahriklerden kaynaklanmıştır." 

*BALYOZ BELGESİ (2003 “MILLI MUTABAKAT HüKüMETI PROGRAMI”): “Güneydoğu Anadolu bölgesinin sorunları coğrafi, sosyal ekonomik nedenlerden, bölgenin feodal yapısından ve dış tertip ve tahriklerden kaynaklanmaktadır.”*

*55. HüKüMET PROGRAMI:* "Bu anlayışımızın bir ürünü olarak, bölgedeki ciddi boyutlu güvenlik sorunu, sosyal ve ekonomik çözümlerle ve uluslararası ilişkilerle bir arada ve bütünlük içinde değerlendirilecek (...)

*“BALYOZ BELGESİ (2003 “MİLLİ MUTABAKAT HüKüMETİ PROGRAMI”): “Bu yaklaşımın sonucu olarak, bölgedeki ciddi boyutlu güvenlik sorunu, sosyal ve ekonomik çözümlerle ve uluslararası ilişkilerle birarada ve bütünlük içinde değerlendirilecektir." 

Konu: Terörle mücadele

55. HüKüMET PROGRAMI:* "Terör Türkiye'nin uzun yıllardır güvenliğini, ekonomisini, iç politikasını, dış politikasını olumsuz etkilemekte, ülkenin kaynaklarını tüketmekte ve ülkenin gücüne ve hareket kabiliyetine sekte vurmaktadır." 

*BALYOZ BELGESİ (2003 “MILLI MUTABAKAT HüKüMETI PROGRAMI”): "Uzun yıllardır ülkemizin güvenliğini, ekonomisini, iç politikasını, dış politikasını olumsuz etkilemekte olan terör, ülkenin kaynaklarını tüketmekte ve ülkenin gücüne ve hareket kabiliyetine sekte vurmaktadır." 
*
*55.HüKüMET PROGRAMI:* "Terör tedirginliği ve kuşkusu devam ettiği sürece ülkenin gelişmesi için gerekli bazı adımlar atılamamaktadır. "

*BALYOZ BELGESI (2003 “MILLI MUTABAKAT HüKüMETI PROGRAMI”): "üok yaygın olmamakla beraber terör tedirginliği ve kuşkusu devam ettiği sürece ülkenin gelişmesi, ekonomik kalkınmanın sağlanabilmesi için gerekli bazı adımlar atılamamaktadır." 

55. HüKüMET PROGRAMI:* "Terör sorununda güvenlik tedbirlerinin yanında terörün dış kaynakları üzerine gidilecek, teröre destek veren ülkelerle olan politikalar değerlendirilecek, terörün dış desteği gerek ülke bazında gerek örgüt bazında önlenmeye çalışılacaktır." 

*BALYOZ BELGESI (2003 “MILLI MUTABAKAT HüKüMETI PROGRAMI”): "Terörün dış kaynakları üzerine gidilecek, teröre destek veren ülkelerle olan politikalar değerlendirilecek, terörün dış desteği gerek ülke bazında gerek örgüt bazında önlenmeye çalışılacaktır.” 

55. HüKüMET PROGRAMI:* "Ulusun ve vatanın bekası ile doğrudan ilgisi nedeni ile Silahlı Kuvvetler'le ilgili yatırım ve harcamaların kısılması mümkün değildir." 

*BALYOZ BELGESI (2003 “MILLI MUTABAKAT HüKüMETI PROGRAMI”): “Vatanın ve ulusun bekası ile doğrudan ilgisi nedeni ile Silahlı Kuvvetlerle ilgili yatırım ve harcamalar ihtiyaçlar ve çağın gerekleri doğrultusunda artırılacaktır." 

55. HüKüMET PROGRAMI:* "Bu bağlamda, eğitimi yüksek maliyetlere ulaşan Silahlı Kuvvetler mensuplarının üstün bir moralle hizmetinin devamı hususunda mümkün olan önlemler alınacaktır."

*BALYOZ BELGESI (2003 “MILLI MUTABAKAT HüKüMETI PROGRAMI”): "Silahlı Kuvvetler mensuplarının üstün bir moralle hizmetlerinin devamını sağlamak için gerekli her türlü önlem alınacaktır."* 
*Konu: Milli Eğitim

55. HüKüMET PROGRAMI:* "Eğitimin tüm kademelerinde, Atatürk İlke ve inkılaplarını özümsemiş, milli, manevi ve ahlaki değerlerimizi benimsemiş, bilimsel düşünceye yatkın bilgi çağının gereklerini yerine getirebilecek bilgi ve becerilerle donanmış insanlar yetiştirmek temel amaç olacaktır."

*BALYOZ BELGESI (2003 “MILLI MUTABAKAT HüKüMETI PROGRAMI”): “Ulusal eğitimin tüm kademelerinde, Atatürk ilke ve inkılaplarını özümsemiş, bilimsel düşünceye yatkın, bilgi çağının gereklerini yerine getirebilecek donanıma sahip insanlar yetiştirmek asıl hedefimizdir." 

55. HüKüMET PROGRAMI:* "Her kademedeki okullar, uygulanabilir bir plan çerçevesinde çağdaş eğitim araçları ile donatılacak, özellikle öğrenme ve öğretme sürecini geliştiren ve zenginleştiren bilgisayar destekli eğitim yaygınlaştırılacaktır."

*BALYOZ BELGESI (2003 “MILLI MUTABAKAT HüKüMETI PROGRAMI”): "Tüm kademedeki okullar, bir plan çerçevesinde çağdaş eğitim araçları ile donatılacak, bilgisayar destekli eğitime hız verilecektir.” 

*_

NOT:_ _Bu çarpıcı haberi yazmamızda emeği geçen “hakan” rumuzlu okurumuza teşekkür ediyoruz._


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*MAHKEMELER ALBAY üİüEK’İ NEDEN SERBEST BIRAKIYOR?*



02.03.2010 19:36

Genelkurmay komuta kademesinin emri üzerine…
*Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek* tarafından hazırlandığı iddia edilen…
Adli makamların *“belgenin ıslak imzalı aslı elimizde”* dediği…
*“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planının”*…
Gerçek olduğu…
Askeri Savcılığın da *“Tutuklamasını istiyoruz”* dediği…
Albay Dursun üiçek hakkında…
Askeri mahkeme karar verdi: *“Tutuklanması isteminin reddedilmesine”*…

****

Albay üiçek neden tutuklanmadı? Askeri mahkeme üiçek’i kolladı mı?

Bu soruya rahatlıkla “*hayır*” yanıtını verebiliriz. üünkü mahkemeden “*her sözün ve tavrın*” usulüne uygun olarak tutanağa bağlandığı bilgisi var.

üiçek aslında iki kez tutuklandı, cezaevine konuldu. Tutuklamaya itiraz etti. Her iki defa da mahkemeler üiçek’i serbest bıraktı.

Bu üç…

Askeri mahkeme de üiçek’i tutuklamadı.

Neden, neden, neden?

(Bu arada şunu belirtelim. Odatv, kim olursa olsun kimsenin özgürlüğünün kısıtlanmasından yana olamaz. Bu sebeple “üiçek’in tutuklanmasını” arzu etmek gibi gazetecilik dışı bir duyguyla hareket etmemiz mümkün değildir.)

****

üiçek tutuklanmadı.

üünkü…

Ceza Muhakemesi Usul Kanunu’nun 100’üncü maddesinde sıralanan tutuklama şartlarının hiç biri bulunamadı. *Delillerin karartılması ihtimali, kaçma ihtimali vs.* 

Peki ama Ergenekon’da, Balyoz’da gördük.

Tutuklanan pek çok askerin yıllar önce yaşandığı iddia edilen olaylarla ilgili delil karartması mümkün değildi, yerleri yurtları belliydi ama tutuklandılar. Bu nasıl oldu derseniz takdire bırakmaktan başka çare yok.

****

Dönelim üiçek olayına…

üiçek, *“Ne ile suçlanıyor”* dersiniz?

*“Görevini kötüye kullanmak”* (TCK 257. madde),

*“…Komutanlarına karşı güven hissini yok etmeye matuf olarak alenen tahkir veya tezyif edici fiil ve harekette bulunmak.”* (Askeri Ceza Kanunu 95/4. madde)”

Dikkatinizi çekti mi, askeri savcılık “*Hükümeti devirmek*”, "*Fethullah Gülen’i bitirmek*" gibi suçlamalarda bulunuyor mu?

Oysa Hükümet ve Fethullah Gülen gibi dinci tarikat – cemaatler ile yayın organları, İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’nı AKP’yi ve Gülen’i bitirme Planı olarak tanımlıyor. “*Millete darbe planı*” gibi süslemeler de cabası…

Sonuçta anlaşılıyor ki mahkemeler üiçek konusunda farklı düşünüyor.

****

Peki, imza gerçekse, üiçek darbe planlamıştır diyebilir miyiz?

Araştırmalarımız ve ulaştığımız bilgileri serinkanlı şekilde alt alta dizdiğimizde başka bir resim çıkıyor önümüze…

*- Adının “İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” olduğu iddia edilen belge, Genelkurmay karargahındaki yazışma kural ve formatına uygun mu? 
*
*- Islak imzanın taklidi mümkün mü?
- Belge üzerinde parmak izi taraması yapıldı mı?
- Kullanılan kağıdın cinsi Genelkurmay karargahı menşeili olduğunu ortaya koyuyor mu?
- Belgenin bir sureti, müsveddesi ya da aslı Karargah arşivinde var mı?* 

“*Islak imza*” kadar bu soruların yanıtları üzerinde de yoğunlaşmak gerekiyor. Yukarıda sıraladığımız soruların açık yanıtları bulunabilirse dava selamet içinde tamamlanır. Atılı suça vasıta olan belgenin detay tetkiki kamuoyundaki şüpheleri ortadan kaldırır.

Tahkikat devam ediyor…


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ZAMAN BELGE DAğITIM MERKEZİ OLDU*



03.03.2010 14:03

Erzincan Ergenekon soruşturmasıyla ilgili hazırlanan iddianame mahkemece kabul edildi. Söz konusu iddianamede 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk ve Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner’in de aralarında bulunduğu 16 isim hakkında 7.5 ila 15 yıl arasında hapis cezaları istendi.

Bu maddi bilgiden sonra geçelim haberimize…

İddianame, *Vakit* gazetesinin internet sitesi olan *habervaktim*’de de yer alıyor. (İlgili link için tıklayınız…)

Habervaktim’den iddianameyi indirdiğinizde karşınıza iddianamenin bulunduğu pdf formatlı belge çıkıyor.

Buraya kadar her şey normal.

Ancak…

İddianamenin her sayfasının başında bir ibare yer alıyor:

*"KİMDEN: ZAMAN GAZETESİ*"

Evet, iddianamenin Zaman’dan Vakit’e gönderildiği görünüyor. Faks yoluyla gönderildiği belli olan iddianamede;* 0442 234 11 50* numaralı bir de faks numarası bulunuyor.
*Bu numara Feza Gazetecilik’in yani Zaman’ın Erzurum Bürosu’na ait.* 

Faks gönderme işleminin, iddianame kabul olur olmaz; 1* Mart Pazartesi saat 19.58’den saat 21.31’e kadar* sürdüğü görünüyor.

Zaman’ın onlarca sayfalık iddianameyi, usanmadan bir buçuk saat boyunca Vakit’e fakslaması yandaş medyanın *“mesleki dayanışması”* olarak tarihe geçecek gibi görünüyor!

İşte habervaktim’de yayınlanan iddianamedeki o ibareler…


*Odatv.com*

**

*...*

----------


## bozok

*"Balyoz" tutuklularının itirazına ret* 


*05.03.2010 - 19:51 / gazeteport.com*


*''Balyoz Planı'' iddiaları soruşturması kapsamında Tümamiral Semih üetin, emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan ve emekli Koramiral Feyyaz üğütçü'nün de aralarında bulunduğu 33 kişinin tutukluluğuna yapılan itirazlar reddedildi.*

Soruşturma kapsamında tutuklanan emekli ve muvazzaf askerlerin avukatlarınca, çeşitli dönemlerde, tutuklamayı gerçekleştiren İstanbul Nöbetçi 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine yapılan itiraz başvurularının değerlendirilmesi tamamlandı. 

İstanbul Nöbetçi 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Heyeti, Tümamiral Semih üetin, emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan ve emekli Koramiral Feyyaz üğütçü'nün de aralarında bulunduğu 33 kişinin avukatlarınca yapılan başvuruları reddederek, bu şüphelilerin tutukluluğunun devamına karar verdi. 

Heyet, Tümgeneraller Bekir Memiş ve İhsan Balabanlı, Tümamiraller Semih üetin, Aziz üakmak ve Ramazan Cem Gürdeniz, Tuğamiral Turgay Erdağ, Albaylar Yüksel Gürcan, Levent üehreli, Hasan Basri Aslan, Abdullah Zafer Arısoy, Ali Türksen, Mustafa ünsel, Taylan üakır, Recep Yıldız, Murat üzçelik ve Yarbaylar Ertuğrul Uçar, Ali Rıza Sözen ve Hanifi Yıldırım'dan oluşan 18 muvazzaf subay ile emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, emekli Koramiral Feyyaz üğütçü, emekli Korgeneraller Metin Yavuz Yalçın ve Engin Alan, emekli Tümamiraller üzer Karabulut ve Ali Deniz Kutluk, emekli Tuğgeneraller Mehmet Kaya Varol, İzzet Ocak ve Süha Tanyeli ile emekli Albaylar Suat Aytın, Bülent Tunçay, ümit üzcan, Kubilay Aktaş, Ali İhsan üuhadaroğlu ve Emin Küçükkılıç'dan oluşan 15 emekli subayın avukatlarınca 25 ve 26 şubat ile 1, 2, 3 ve 4 Mart 2010 tarihlerinde yapılan itiraz başvurularıyla ilgili *''tahliye''* kararı vermedi. 

Mahkeme Heyeti, ''Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümeti yürütme organını cebren iskat ve men etmeye teşebbüs'' suçundan tutuklanan Bülent Tunçay, Süha Tanyeli, üetin Doğan, Engin Alan, Ali Deniz Kutluk, Ali İhsan üuhadaroğlu, Mehmet Kaya Varol, üzer Karabulut, ümit üzcan, Suat Aytın, Feyyaz üğütçü, Metin Yavuz Yalçın ve İzzet Ocak'ın, _''aleyhlerindeki mevcut delil durumu, üzerlerine atılı suçun vasıf ve mahiyeti, CMK'nın 100/3. maddesine göre katalog suçlardan olması, suçu işledikleri hususunda kuvvetli suç şüphesinin varlığını gösteren olguların bulunması ve delillerin henüz tam olarak toplanmamış olmasını''_ dikkate alarak, yapılan itirazların reddi ile tutuklulukların devamına *''oy birliğiyle''* hükmetti. 

*MAHKEME BAşKANI BAşKURT'TAN ''KARşI OY''* 
Heyet, aynı suçtan tutuklanan Taylan üakır, Levent üehreli, Hasan Basri Aslan, Ertuğrul Uçar, Ali Rıza Sözen, Ali Türkşen, Abdullah Zafer Arısoy, Turgay Erdağ, Semih üetin, Aziz üakmak, Ramazan Cem Gürdeniz, Hanifi Yıldırım, Yüksel Gürcan, Emin Küçükkılıç, Recep Yıldız, Mustafa ünsel, Murat üzçelik, Kubilay Aktaş, İhsan Balabanlı ve Bekir Memiş'ten oluşan 20 kişiyle ilgili yapılan itirazları da aynı gerekçelerle, *''oy çokluğuyla''* reddetti. 

Mahkeme Başkanı Zafer Başkurt, 20 kişinin tutukluluğuna yapılan itirazların reddedilmesine *''karşı oy''* kullandı. 

Başkan Başkurt, 20 şüpheliyle ilgili *''karşı oy''* yazısında şu ifadelere yer verdi: 

_''şüphelilerin üzerlerine atılı suçun niteliğinin değişme ihtimali, delil durumu, sanıkların faal kamu görevlisi olmaları, kaçma, saklanma veya kaçacakları şüphesini uyandıran somut olguların bulunmaması, delilleri yok etme, gizleme ve değiştirme olanaklarının söz konusu olmaması, belli ikametgah sahibi olmaları, bazı şüphelilerin daha ağır konumları olmasına rağmen savcılıkça serbest bırakılmış olması göz önüne alınarak, adli kontrol ve yurt dışına çıkış yasağı konmak suretiyle bu şüphelilerin tahliyesi görüşünde olduğumdan çoğunluk görüşüne katılmıyorum.''_ 


*(AA)*

----------


## bozok

*İlhan Cihaner böyle gözaltına alındı* 



_İsmailağa cemaati soruşturması nedeniyle karşı karşıya gelen iki savcı bu kez de gözaltına alan ve gözaltına alınan kişiler olarak karşı karşıya geldi._

*05.03.2010 - 15:50 / gazeteport.com*


*Ergenokon soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in gözaltı alınma anı görüntüleri ortaya çıktı*

Görüntüler Türkiye'de *'yargı krizi'* olarak adlandırılan tarihi anları yansıtıyor.

Polis odasında arama yaparken, ceketini çıkarmış olduğu gözlenen İlhan Cihaner telefonla konuşuyor ve telefonla görüştüğü kişiye *'direneceğim'* diyor. Konuşmanın ilerleyen bölümlerinde cep telefonunun öbür ucundaki kişinin Hakim ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu Başkan Vekili *Kadir üzbek* olduğu anlaşılıyor.

Bu sırada polis ekibinin başında yeralan ve özel yetkileri daha sonra elinden alınan o günlerin özel yetkili savcısı Osman şanal da CD'lerin kayıt altına alınmasını izliyor. Bir ara karşı karşıya gelen *Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner ile eski özel yetkili savcı Osman şanal arasındaki gerilim de kameraya yansıyor*. Cihaner, Osman şanal'a *'bu yaptığınız yasadışı'* anlamına gelen sözler söylüyor. Bu sırada polisler masanın başında odadan topladıkları CD'leri tek tek işaretleyip zabıt tutuyor.

*GüRüNTüLER POLİS KAMERASINDAN* 
Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in gözaltına alınacağının tebliğ edildiği an kayıtta olan polis kamerası görüntülerine yansıdı. Cihaner’in evinde ve makamında yapılan aramalarda, Cihaner ile Savcı Osman şanal arasındaki çok ilginç diyaloglarla birlikte, HSYK Başkanvekili *Kadir üzbek’in Cihaner* ile telefonla görüştüğü görülüyor. 


*CİHANER, TEBLİGATI ALINCA, 'BU EşKIYALIK' DEDİ* 
Başsavcı Cihaner’e makamında gözaltı kararının tebliğ edildiği andaki görüntülerde ise ilginç diyaloglar dikkat çekiyor. Polis kamerasına yansıyan görüntülerde Savcı Osman şanal ile Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner karşı karşıya oturuyor. Savcı şanal, elindeki yakalama ve gözaltı kararını incelemesi için İlhan Cihaner’e veriyor. 

Mahkeme kararını şaşkınlık içinde okuyan Cihaner, *'Evrakta sahtecilik, iftira, tehdit ne için bunlar'* diye soruyor. Osman şanal’ın *'Anlatacağız'* sözleri üzerine Cihaner, *'Bunu yapamazsınız. Hukuk dışı,direneceğim. Bunu yapamazsınız arkadaşlar'* dediği görülüyor. Savcı Osman şanal'ın *'mahkeme kararını uyguluyoruz'* karşılığı vermesi üzerine Cihaner, *'Bu karar da eşkiyalıktır'* diye cevap verdiği görülüyor. Aramaya katılan Terörle Mücadele şubesi polislerinden mahkeme kararının bir fotokopisinin çekilerek Başsavcı Cihaner’e verilmesini isteyen Osman şanal *'Sizi yanımızda götüreceğiz İlhan Bey'* diyerek gözaltına alınacağını söylüyor.

...

*VİDEO:*







...

----------


## bozok

*EMNİYET MüDüRü TARAF YAZARI üIKTI*



04.03.2010 11:15

Diyarbakır’da ilginç gelişmeler var.

şu meşhur Bursaspor-Diyarbakırspor maçında yaşanan slogan kavgasının etkileri o günden bu yana adeta bir çığ gibi büyümüş ve kenti baştan aşağı sarmış durumda. *Zira Diyarbakırlılar, Bursalı taraftarların “PKK dışarı” sloganına fazlasıyla içerlemiş durumda*. Nitekim bu durum örgüt yanlısı olmayan Diyarbakırlılar tarafından neredeyse bir itibar meselesi halini almış. Diyarbakır’da gazetelerin büyük bölümü sağduyu çağrıları yaparak hem vatandaşlarımızı hem de yetkilileri uyarıyor. Ancak örgüt taraftarları da pusuda bekliyor. Acaba çıkacak bir karmaşada örgüt adına nasıl bir provokasyon yapabiliriz diye…

Umarız maç günü endişe edilen şekilde hiçbir olay yaşanmaz, aksi takdirde kentteki gerginliğin kan akacak kadar büyük boyutlara ulaşması da söz konusu olabilir. Nitekim spor müsabakası olarak görülmesi gereken maç, hem Bursa’da hem de Diyarbakır’da farklı algılamalara neden oluyor. şampiyonluk hevesini kursağında bırakmak istemeyen Bursalılar ile kendilerine yapılan anlamsız tezahüratları Bursalıların yanına bırakmak istemeyen Diyarbakırlılar arasındaki gerginlik, görüldüğü kadarıyla biraz hafife alınıyor.

Böyle zamanlarda devletin çeşitli kurum ve kuruluşları ile Futbol Federasyonu başta olmak üzere siyasiler ve sivil toplum örgütlerine kadar herkesin yaşanan gerginliği azaltma yoluna gitmesi gerekiyor. *Ancak 2. Sınıf Emniyet Müdürü, Diyarbakır İl Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısı ve aynı zamanda tartışmalı TARAF gazetesinin de “yazarı” olan Kerim Taş, bu konuya kafayı yormak yerine hedef tahtasına TSK’yı yerleştirmeyi tercih ediyor.* Taş, yazdığı yazılarla ordu ve polis arasında soğukluk ve olumsuz hava yaratıyor.

Görev yaptığı kent böylesine gergin bir hava içinde bulunurken, geçtiğimiz günlerde adı skandallar ve tartışmalı haberlerle gündeme gelen Taraf gazetesine yazı yazan Taş, *Ergenekon ve Balyoz soruşturmaları ile ilgili peşin hüküm koyup belli çevreleri suçlu ilan ediyor ve ordunun itibarını kaybettiğini söylüyor*. Böyle bir süreçte sorumlu bir emniyet müdürünün sağduyuya hitap etmesini beklemek acaba demokrasi düşmanlığı mı olur.

Durumun farkına varan İçişleri Bakanlığı da Kerim Taş’ın bu garip tutumu hakkında soruşturma başlatma kararı alıyor ve bazı müfettişlerini Diyarbakır’a gönderiyor. şimdi dikkatler müfettişlerin hazırlayacağı rapora yönelirken, bu raporların, bazı soruşturma dosyaları gibi el altından servis edilip edilmeyeceği de merak konusu oluyor.

Biz de üzerimize düşen görev gereği Emniyet Müdürü Kerim Taş’ın bu hareketini not ederek, bundan sonraki süreçte Taş’ın nereden nereye geleceğini yakından takip edeceğiz.


*Hakan Cem Işıklar*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*GENELKURMAY BAşKANI SANIK OLUR MU?*



04.03.2010 17:09

Kritik olay, ıslak imza vakasıyla ilgili olarak Askeri Savcılık'ta yapılan soruşturmada yaşanıyor.

Bu olayı anlatacağız ama önce doğru resmi ortaya koyalım.
Ve bakın nasıl bir sonuca ulaşıyoruz.

****

Kameraman ve foto muhabirleri şu saatlerde bir kare fotoğrafın peşinde.
*Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ* ile *3. Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk*’i bir arada fotoğraflamaya çalışıyorlar.

Başbuğ ve Berk, Sarıkamış – Kars bölgesindeki kış tatbikatı için bir araya geldi.
Berk, Erzincan davasının bir numaralı sanığı. Teröristlikle itham ediliyor.
Diğer Orgeneral Başbuğ ise onun komutanı.

Bu nedenle bir kare fotoğrafın önemli olduğunu düşünüyorlar. Mesleği gazetecilik olmayanlar açısından bu çaba bugün çok anlamlı görülmeyebilir. Ancak bu fotoğraf ilerisi için büyük önem taşıyacak.

Neden mi?

****

Orgeneral Berk, *Albay Dursun üiçek* tarafından hazırlandığı ve adının *İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı* olduğu iddia edilen bir belgeyle ilgili suçlanıyor.
üiçek, *“ıslak imzasını”* kondurduğu belgeyi hazırlıyor, Berk de Erzurum – Erzincan havalisinde bu planı uygulamaya koyuyor. Tarikat ve cemaatler hakkında sıkı bir adli tahkikat yapılıyor. Berk’in Ergenekon diye bir örgüte hizmet ettiği, bu örgütü nde tarikatlara yönelik ve dolayısıyla Hükümete yönelik operasyon planladığı iddia ediliyor.

*Planın sahibi bir albay. Uygulayıcısı ise 100 binin üzerinde personeli bulunan koca bir ordunun komutanı orgeneral.*

Resim budur…

****

Dönelim 3 gün önceki Askeri Savcılık sorgusuna.

Savcı, Genelkurmay’ın açıkladığı gibi *“Belgenin ıslak imzalı aslının mevcudiyeti iddialarını doğrulayabilecek bazı delillerin elde edilmesi nedeniyle”* Albay üiçek’i ifadeye çağırıyor sonra da tutuklanmasını istiyor. 

Mahkeme bu talebi kabul etmiyor.

Peki, Savcı üiçek’e hangi soruları soruyor, hangilerini sormuyor?

****

Odatv’nin edindiği bilgiye göre; Savcı üiçek’e *“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı hazırlama emrini kimden aldın”* diye sormuyor.

Eğer bu belge gerçekse, Albay’ın bir yerden emir almış olması gerekir değil mi? 

Yoksa planda yazılı işleri tek başına uygulamaya koyması beklenemez.

Ayrıca baksanıza; plan resmileşmiş olmalı ki ilk uygulayıcısının da 3. Ordu Komutanı olduğu iddia ediliyor. Devletin Savcısı böyle söylüyor. Hakimi de iddianameyi kabul ederek, savcının iddiasının anlamlı olduğunu düşünüyor.

*üiçek Albay’a “İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı hazırla” diye emir veren kim?*

****

Albay üiçek, Genelkurmay Harekat Başkanlığı bünyesindeki *3. Bilgi Destek şubesi*’nde görevliydi. şube vekili olarak görev yapıyordu. Yani ona emir verebilecek olan kişi *İç Güvenlik Harekat Daire Başkanı* olabilir.

Polis ve savcıya belgenin ıslak imzalı halini gönderen ihbarcının iddiasına göre o daire *Başkanı Tümgeneral Mustafa Bakıcı*’dır. Ancak Bakıcı da birisinden emir almış olmalı…

O kişi de *Genelkurmay Harekat Başkanı Mehmet Ersöz* olmalı. üünkü emir komuta silsilesi böyle.

Bu isimleri yazıyoruz ama tekrar belirtmekte fayda var. Belgenin gerçek olduğu faraziyesiyle hareket ediyoruz.

****

şimdi gelelim kritik soruya…

*Harekat Başkanı’na kim emir verir?*

Odatv’nin edindiği bilgilere göre…

Genelkurmay Karargahı’ndaki başkanlıkların öncelikli görevi birinci başkana yani Genelkurmay Başkanı’na müşavirlik hizmeti vermek.

Harekat Başkanlığı’nın görev tanımı ise diğerlerine göre biraz farklı.

Bu başkanlık Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin müşterek bütün operasyonlarında merkez rolü oynar. Her türlü harekatın kalbi gibi davranır. Planlama ve uygulama yetkisi vardı. Bu yüzden de doğrudan Genelkurmay Başkanı’na bağlı çalışır.

Peki, sonuç ne?

Albay üiçek’e yıkılan belgenin hazırlanması için Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın bizzat emir vermesi gerekiyor.

Bir ihtimal daha var…

Harekat Başkanlığı kendi içinde deneme – ön hazırlık mahiyetinde bir çalışma yapmış olabilir. Ancak bunun için de* “şu konuda çalışma yapın”* emrine ihtiyaç var.

Belgenin Nisan 2009 tarihinde hazırlandığı iddia ediliyor.

Bu durumda…

*“İrtica ile ilgili çalışma yapın”* emri her şart altında tekbir adresi gösterir: *Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ.*

Farkındayız, bu hikayenin her yeri *“iddia ediliyor”* fiiliyle dolu, *faraziyelerle* dolu. Ama gelinen nokta budur.

Anahtar ise sağlam laboratuar sonuçlarındadır. Bunun için sadece ıslak imza iddiasının değil, belge kağıdının, üzerindeki yazışma usullerinin vb. tüm unsurların her türlü testten geçirilmesi gerekiyor.

Askeri Savcılık test sonuçlarını elde ederse, sıra *“emri kim verdi”* sorusuna gelecek.

Yoksa geri kalanı kuru gürültü olur. Hoş, kuru gürültüyle pek çok insanın başı yandı ama neyse…

Olayın gerçekten ne olduğunun anlaşılabilmesi için *“devlet işleyişini”* dikkate almak ve meseleyi *“düdük makarnalarla”* açıklamaktan vazgeçmek gerekiyor.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Hasdal’ın yeni misafirleri* 



02 Mart 2010 / avazturk.com

*Ergenekon ve Balyoz soruşturmaları kapsamında tutuklanan tüm askerlerin konduğu Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi’ne yeni konuklar bekleniyor.*

Bu konukların kim olacağına ise TBMM İnsan Hakları Komisyonu Başkanı Zafer üskül karar verecek. 

Bilindiği gibi, Kayseri’deki Işıkevleri operasyonu kapsamında gözaltına alınan astsubaylarla, *“dini inançları gereği vicdani retçi”* olduğu öne sürülen Enver Aydemir taraftarlarının yürüttüğü etkili kampanya sonucu TBMM İnsan Hakları Komisyonu, askeri cezaevlerinde inceleme yapma kararı aldı. Komisyon incelemelerine, dikkat çekmemesi için Mamak’tan başladı, ardından Eskişehir askeri cezaevine gitti. Kayseri ise ileriki günlere bırakıldı.

Bu gelişmeler üzerine TBMM İnsan Hakları Komisyonu’ndaki muhalefet milletvekillerinin, İstanbul Hasdal Cezaevine gidilmesini de gündeme getirme kararı aldığı öğrenildi. Buradaki askeri tutukluların sorunlarının da dinlenmesi ve içinde bulundukları şartların görülmesi gerektiğini savunan milletvekillerinin bu teklifinin, Komisyon Başkanı AKP’li Zafer üskül tarafından kabul edilmesinin şüpheli olduğu belirtiliyor. üskül’ün askeri tutuklulardan tepki görme ihtimali yüzünden, buna karşı çıkacağı tahmininde bulunan milletvekillerinin, Hasdal için özel bir ekip oluşturmanın yollarını aradığı bildiriliyor. 



...

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz’un şifresi Berlin’den* 



02 Mart 2010 / avazturk.com

*Balyoz darbe planı iddiası kamuoyunda tartışılmaya devam ediyor.*


İddialara göre, Balyoz planı bir radyo ve Kral TV bandından yayınlanacak şifre ile uygulamaya konulacaktı.


Balyoz’un şifreli yayını da aslında tanıdık çıktı. 12 Eylül 1980 sonrasında illegal faaliyet yürüten Türkiye Komünist Partisi’nin(TKP) de aynı yöntemle militanları ile haberleştiği ortaya çıkmıştı.


TKP’nin sesi Bizim Radyo, bu sıralarda Berlin’de yayın yapıyordu. TKP’liler polisin örgütlerine karşı başlattığı operasyonlarda taraftarlarını Bizim Radyo’dan Nazım Hikmet’in *“Hava Kurşun Gibi Ağır”* şiirini yayınlayarak haberdar etmişti.


şifreli uyarı üzerine TKP militanları birbirleri ile olan ilişkilerini dondurmuş ve irtibatlarını asgari düzeye indirmişti.


TKP’nin son yöneticilerinden, Taraf Gazetesi yazarı Nabi Yağcı, konu ile ilgili şu bilgiyi verdi:


*“O dönem teknoloji çok gelişmemişti. Cep telefonu gibi bir imkan yoktu. Biz de illegal faaliyet yürütüyorduk. Sonuçta Güneydoğu gibi yerlere ulaşmamız da gerekiyordu. Bu nedenle böyle bir şifre-taktik bulmuştuk.*


*Balyoz’daki bu olay da teknik olarak bizim şifremizle benzerlik gösteriyor. Ancak içerik olarak çok farklı…*


*Tabii ki bu devletin yaptığı operasyonun planı bizim amacımızla onların amacı çok farklı.”*

...

----------


## bozok

*Bunun için mi hedefte? O bir “Pontus” uzmanı*



02 Mart 2010 / avazturk.com

*İrtica Eylem Planı belgesi iddiasıyla hedefe oturtulan Albay Dursun üiçek’le ilgili sırra Avaz Türk ulaştı.*

üiçek’in, Rum ve Yunanlılar başta olmak üzere Batılıların Karadeniz’e yönelik planlarında önemli bir yer tutan *“Pontus”* faaliyetleri konusunda uzman olduğu öğrenildi.

*“Fethullah Gülen ve AKP’yi bitirme planı”* diye takdim edilen planla ilgili tartışmalar başladığından bu yana, Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in, bu konularda görevli birimlerde hiç çalışmadığı ve böyle bir görevinin olmadığı açıklandı. Buna rağmen söz konusu belgeyi üiçek’in hazırladığında ısrar edildi. 

Albay üiçek’in denizci olması, Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un da son dönemdeki mesajlarının tümünü *“Karadeniz ve denizler”* üzerinden vermesinden hareketle, Dursun üiçek’in uzmanlık alanı ve neden hedef alınmış olabileceğini araştırdık. İşte bu araştırma sonucunda da şu önemli bilgiye ulaştık; Albay Dursun üiçek’in ilgi ve uzmanlık alanı Karadeniz ile *“Pontus”* iddialarıymış.

*Pontus ve Trabzon*

Soğuk Savaş’ın sona ermesinin ardından tarih Sevr emellerini raftan indiren Batılılar, *“Büyük Ermenistan, Kürdistan, Fener Rum Patirkhanesi”*ne ilave olarak *“Pontus”* hayallerini de canlandı. Avrupa Parlamentosu’nun Türkiye ile ilgili raporlarında, *“Ermeni ve Süryani”* soykırımının yanı sıra *“Pontus soykırım”* iftiralarına yer verilirken, *“Pontus kültürünün tanınması”* talebinde bulunuldu. 

Yunanistan Parlamentosu da 24 şubat 1994’te kabul ettiği bir kanunla, 19 Mayıs’ı, *“Pontus Soykırımı Anma Günü”* ilan etti. Selanik’te de sözde *“soykırım anıtları”* açıldı.

Yunanlıların ve Batılıların Karadeniz bölgesinde yürüttüğü faaliyetler ise özellikle Jandarma İstihbarat tarafından sık sık gündeme getirildi, devlet birimlerine bu konuda çeşitli uyarılarda bulunuldu.

Batılıların *“Pontus”* planlarında önemli bir yer tutan Sümela Manastırı’nın yeniden ibate açılması için de resmen geçen yıl düğmeye basıldı. Türkiye’nin İrtica Eylem Planı’ndaki *“kuru imzayı”* tartıştığı günlerde buraya gelen bir grup, Sümela’da korsan ayin yapmak istedi. Aralarında Rusya Parlamentosu milletvekillerinden İvan Saidis ile Selanik Valisi Panayotis Psomyadis ve iki din adamının bulunduğu yaklaşık 500 Gürcü, Rus ve Yunanlı turistin girişimi Müze Müdürü Nilgün Yılmazer tarafından engellendi.

Yılmazer, ayin yapmanın yasalara aykırı olduğunu hatırlattı, ancak Trabzon Valiliği, Sümela’nın ibadete açılabileceğini duyurdu. Konu kısa sürede AB’ye de intikal etti ve iki ay sonra AB Büyükelçileri heyeti, Sümela’da incelemeler yaptı. Ardından, burasının *“ibadete açılması”* talebi geldi. Kültür Bakanı Ertuğrul Günay da geçenlerde, Sümela’nın yılda bir kez ibadete açılacağını söyledi.

Trabzon, sadece *“Pontus”* değil, *“Büyük Ermenistan”* planlarında da önemli yer tutuyor. Bu ilimiz, Ermenilerin denize çıkış noktası olarak görülüyor. Geçtiğimiz aylarda Trabzon’a giden ve Oruç Reis Fırkateyni’nde açıklama yapan Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Başbuğ’un, Trabzonluların *“vatanseverliğine”* vurgu yapması dikkat çekti.

ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Gates’in Türkiye ziyaretinde, radar gemilerinin Karadeniz’e konuşlanmasının konuşulduğu, ancak anlaşma sağlanamadığı da biliniyor. Bu pazarlıklar ve Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nda yürütülen operasyonların ardından Gölcük Donanması’na giden Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Başbuğ, burada şu ilginç açıklamayı yaptı:

*“İmparatorluklarda deniz gücü çok önemlidir. Portekiz, İspanya, Hollanda, İngiltere ve ABD’nin dünya hakimiyeti veya üstünlüklerinde donanmalarının rolü çok büyüktür. Diğer kuvvetler de elbette çok önemlidir. Karadeniz’e bakın. Her açıdan Karadeniz’in önemi bugün 1 ise yarın 5 olacaktır. Ege’de zaten sorunlarımız var. Sorunlarımızı çözebilmek için güçlü bir deniz kuvvetlerine ihtiyacımız var. Yarın bir gün kriz çıkmayacağına kim garanti verebilir?”*



...

----------


## bozok

*şİMDİ DE KOşANER’E TAKTILAR*



04.03.2010 19:14

ABD’de Türkiye uzmanı olarak tanınan *Henry Barkey*, Washington’da yapılan bir toplantıda, Ağustos’ta yapılacak olan *Yüksek Askeri şura*’ya dikkat çekti. Cumhurbaşkanı ve Başbakan’ın, *Orgeneral Işık Koşaner*’in Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na atanmasını onaylamayabileceklerini söyledi.

Anadolu Ajansı’nın bildirdiğine göre Washington’da yapılan ve ABD’deki bir düşünce kuruluşunun düzenlediği *"Türk Ordusunun Rolü üzerindeki Kriz"* konulu toplantıya konuşmacı olarak MHP İstanbul milletvekili Mithat Melen, Dış İlişkiler Konseyi adlı düşünce kuruluşunun uzmanı Steven Cook ve Leigh üniversitesi uluslararası ilişkiler profesörü ve Carnegie Endowment adlı düşünce kuruluşunun uzmanı Henri Barkey katıldılar.

Barkey konuşmasına, Türkiye'de *"AK Parti ile ordu arasında kavga olmadığını, bu süreci daha büyük çerçevede, sivil-asker, toplum-asker arasında bir olay olarak gördüğünü"* söyleyerek başladı.
Türk siyasetinde ordunun 1961 anayasasında partilerden daha liberal rol üstlendiğini, ancak zamanla toplumun gerisinde kaldığını ve özellikle 1980 darbesinden sonra değişime direnen bir konuma büründüğünü savunan Barkey, Türkiye'nin de *"çok ideolojik bir ülke"* olduğunu ileri sürdü.Barkey,* "Kemalist ideolojinin şu anki durumunun Atatürk'ten kaynaklanmadığını, ondan sonra gelenlerin ideolojiyi katılaştırması nedeniyle bu hale geldiğini"* savundu.

Türkiye'deki değişimde AK Parti'nin önemli bir rol üstlendiğini, ileride tarih yazacakların bunu anlatacağını ifade eden Barkey, hükümetin pazar ekonomisinde çok başarılı olduğunu, ancak kültürel ve siyasi liberalizm alanlarında noksanları bulunduğunu söyledi.

şemdinli davası dosyasını hazırlayan savcının görevinden alınmasının *genç savcılarda* ters tepki yarattığını öne süren Barkey, buna karşın*yargının üst düzey organlarının ise hala* orduya destek verdiğini kaydetti.

Barkey, *"hükümetle ordu arasındaki olan ya da olmayan çatışmanın ülkeyi gelecek haftalarda nereye taşıyacağına dair tahmininin"* sorulması üzerine, gerilimin artacağı ve kriz dönemlerinin olacağını iddia etti. Ağustos ayında TSK'da komuta kademesinin değişeceğini, Genelkurmay Başkanlığına şimdiki Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Işık Koşaner'in gelmesinin öngörüldüğünü belirten Barkey, *"çok farklı bir dünya görüşüne sahip bir kişilik"* olarak nitelendirdiği Orgeneral Koşaner'in *"küreselleşmenin Türkiye'nin düşmanı olduğunu ve büyük tehdidin Amerikalılar ve Avrupalılar tarafından fonlanan sivil toplum örgütlerinden geleceğini"* savunduğunu öne sürdü.

*Bu durumun bir gerilim kaynağı yaratabileceğini* savunan Barkey, *"Genelkurmay başkanlarına dair atamanın, Cumhurbaşkanı ve Başbakan tarafından onaylanması gerekiyor. Bu yıl onların, 'Hayır, ondan hoşlanmıyoruz' demeleri düşünülebilir"* yorumunda bulundu.

Bill Clinton döneminde ABD Dışişleri'nde Siyaset Planlama Dairesi'nde görev yapmış olan Henry Barkey, 12 yıl önce Graham Fuller ile birlikte *“CIA’nın Açılım Raporu”* adlı bir rapor hazırlamıştı. Son aylarda *“Kürt Açılımı“* ve *“DTP’nin kapatılması”* konularında yaptığı açıklamalarla da dikkatleri üzerine çekmişti.


*Odatv.com

*

----------


## bozok

*Gizli tanıklar Ankara'da ortaya çıktı* 

** 


*07.03.2010 - 10:53 / gazeteport.com*

*Erzincan davasındaki gizli tanıklar Ankara’da ortaya çıktı.* 

*1-CHP’li milletvekilleri gizli tanıkların ifade değiştirmeleri için aktif olarak devreye girdi.* 

*2-Ortada bir tezgah var. Tanıklar kullanılarak CHP işin içine çekilmeye çalışıyor.*

*ANKARA*- 3’üncü Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk ve Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in de aralarında bulunduğu 14 kişi hakkında Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığı tarafından açılan davanın gizli tanıkları önceki gün Ankara’da ortaya çıktı.

Gizli tanıkların Ankara ziyareti sırasında CHP Milletvekili Erol Tınastepe’yle ve bir gazetenin muhabiriyle görüştüklerine ilişkin haberler, bazı gazetelerde ve internet sitelerinde gizli tanığın yüzü görülmeyecek şekilde fotoğraflı olarak yayınlandı. CHP’li milletvekillerinin gizli tanıklara ifadelerini değiştirmeleri yönünde baskı uyguladıkları ve menfaat sağlama vaadinde bulundukları iddia edildi. Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcılığı’nca, *“İfade değiştirebilecekleri belirtilerek bir an önce mahkemece dinlenmesi”* istenilen tanıkların Ankara’ya gelişleri, karşılıklı ididalarla muammaya dönüştü. Bu haberlerde gizli tanıkları ifade değiştirmeye zorlamakla suçlanan CHP’liler ise, iddiaları *“bilinçli bir tezgah”* olarak nitelendirdiler. 

*'Mahkemede ifade verin'*
Vatan'ın haberine göre, Erzincan davasındaki gizli tanıkların Ankara’da kendisiyle görüştüklerini doğrulayan Tınastepe şöyle konuştu: 

“2 gün önce Erzincan’dan kendini daha önceden de tanıdığım bir seçmenim beni aradı. Ankara’ya geldiğini, görüşmek istediğini söyledi. Ankara’yı çok iyi bilmediği için Kızılay’da buluştuk. Olayı hiç yadırgamadım çünkü seçim bölgemden benim çok misafirim gelir. Buluştuğumuzda yanında başka kişiler de olduğunu gördüm. Onları göstererek ’Bu arkadaşlar davanın gizli tanıkları. Seninle özel birşey görüşmek istiyorlar’dedi. Bir yere oturduk konuştuk.

*Bana ’İfadelerimizi baskı altında aldılar. Emniyet tarafından olsun, savcılık tarafından olsun sürekli baskı altındayız. Bu baskıdan kurtulmak istiyoruz. Erzincan’da yeniden ifade vermek istedik, kimse ifademizi almak istemedi. Erzurumda, Erzincan’da bu baskıdan kurtulmanın yolu olmadığı için Ankara’ya geldik. Hukukçularla görüşüp bir yol çizmek istiyoruz bize yardımcı olur musun?’dediler.* Ben de, ’Hukukçu arkadaşlarla görüşüp bilgi alayım, size haber veririm’ dedim. Yanlarından ayrıldım. Avukat arkadaşlarla görüştüm, sonra beni arayan arkadaşa, ’Ben hukukçu arkadaşlarla görüştüm. Mahkeme günü belli, en doğru olanı gidip mahkemelerine herşeyi anlatmaları. Başka birşey yapmalarına gerek yok diyorlar. Sen arkadaşlara bunu söyle’ dedim. O telefon konuşmasından sonra da ne arkadaşımla ne de o gizli tanıklarla bir başka görüşmem olmadı. Halen Ankara’dalar mı yoksa memlekete döndüler mi onu da bilmiyorum. üünkü beni arayan arkadaş hep farklı farklı telefonlardan aradığı için kendisiyle irtibat kurmam da mümkün olmadı.” 

*'Demek ki takipteler'*
CHP’li Tınastepe tanıkların Ankara’da gizlice çekilen ve ’Sonsayfa’ adlı sitede yayınlanan fotoğraflarla ilgili olarak şöyle konuştu: *“Madem bunlar takip ediliyor demek ki bilinçli olarak Ankara’ya gönderilmişler. Yani bu haberlerden, fotoğraflardan olayın içine CHP’yi de katma çabası açıkça ortaya çıkıyor. Belli ki emniyet bunları yönlendiriyor. Polis belli ki bazı meyda organları ile işbirliği içinde.* Bu olay benimle, partimle ilgili bir olay değil ki niye gizli tanıklara ifade değiştirmeleri için baskı yapayım. Ne yetkimiz ne hakkımız var buna. Bunu savunmak CHP’nin işi değil ki.” 

*'Nasıl gizli tanıksa herkes tanıyor'*
Erzincan’da “gizli tanık Munzur” ile görüşmesi nedeniyle iddiaların odağındaki bir başka isim olan CHP İzmir Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin ise şunları söyledi: “Otel restoranında gazeteciler il teşkilatımızdan yöneticiler ile birlikte kahvaltı yaparken, birisi geldi. ’üzel birşey konuşmak istiyorum’ deyince, hemen yan masaya geçtik. Can güvenliğinin olmadığını söyledi. 'Savcıya, polise başvur’ dedim. Güvenmediğini söyledi. Ben de ’Yanında avukatla git, problem olmaz’ dedim.

Eğer bana Osman şanal ile ilgili birşeyler anlatmak isteseydi dinlerdim O’nu. Ama abuk sabuk konuşunca, kendisine iş konusunda bir yardımım olamayacağını söyleyip, görüşmeyi bitirdim. 20-25 kişi olayın bu şekilde gerçekleştiğine şahittir. O görüşmede bu kişi bana ’İsmim şu, gizli tanığım’gibi bir açıklama yapmadı. Ama 2 saat sonra Erzurum Havaalanı’na gittiğimde 2 yerel televizyon muhabiri yanıma geldi. ’Gizli tanıkla görüşmüşsün’ dediler. Eğer bütün gizli tanıklar bunun gibiyse, vay benim köse sakalım. Ortada hukuk diye birşey kalmadı.” 

*Bu fotoğrafları kim çekti?*
Gizli tanıkların Ankara ziyareti sırasında CHP Milletvekili Erol Tınastepe’yle ve bir gazetenin muhabiriyle görüştüklerine ilişkin haberler, bazı gazetelerde ve internet sitelerinde fotoğraflı olarak yayınlandı. Fotoğraflarda gizil tanıklar, Ankara otobüs terminalinde dolaşırken ve banklarda otururken görülüyor.

,,,

----------


## bozok

*BU FOTOğRAF NEYİ ANLATIYOR?*



05.03.2010 09:28

Bu fotoğraf Aydınlık Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Deniz Yıldırım, Beşiktaş Adliyesi'ne getirilirken çekildi. Aydınlık Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Deniz Yıldırım ve Ulusal Kanal Televizyonu İstihbarat şefi Ufuk Akkaya yaklaşık 4 aydır Silivri Cezaevi’nde. Yıldırım ve Akkaya cezaevinden bir mektup gönderdi. Yayınlıyoruz…

*"HANGİ SES KAYDI HABERİ SUü:
BAşBAKAN ERDOğAN’IN MI?
GENELKURMAY BAşKANI BAşBUğ’UN MU?*

Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. İlker Başbuğ’a ait ses kayıtlarının ortaya çıkması Ergenekon soruşturması savcılarının görevlerini kötüye kullandıklarını bir kez daha kanıtlamıştır. 

Savcılar E. ş., M. Y., F. S. ve Z. ü., Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın ses kayıtlarının Aydınlık Dergisi’nde yayınlanmasının ertesi günü (19.10.2009) ev ve iş yerlerimizi aratmış ve *“Ergenekon örgütü üyesi olma, özel hayata ilişkin kayıtları kaydetme ve ifşa etme”* iddiasıyla tutuklanmamızı talep etmiştir. İstanbul 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Nöbetçi Hakimliği de tutuklama kararı vermiştir. 

Soruşturma ve tutuklama görev gaspı yapılarak gerçekleştirilmiştir. 
Ergenekon savcıları *“takibi şikayete bağlı olan”* bir olayı, somut hiçbir delil göstermeksizin Basın Savcılığı ve Asliye Ceza Hakimliğinin görevli olduğu bir soruşturmayı, zorlama gerekçelerle CMK 250. madde çerçevesine sokmuşlardır. 

Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Başbuğ olmak üzere yüzlerce kişin ses kayıtları çarşaf çarşaf gazete ve televizyonlarda yayınlandı. Bu haberlerle ilgili olarak tutuklanan tek bir gazeteci var mı?

Olamaz!

Ergenekon savcıları *devlet sırrı* olan ordu komutanlarına ait ses kayıtlarını yayınlayan gazeteden *“bavulla”* adliyeye getirilmesi *ricasında* bulunarak polis eskortunda adliyeye gelmesini sağladı.

Tutuklanamaz!

üünkü AKP’li bir bakan *“ses kaydı yayımlamak gazetecilik faaliyetidir”* diyor. 

Aydınlık Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Deniz Yıldırım ile Ulusal Kanal İstihbarat şefi Ufuk Akkaya *neden aylardır tutuklu?* 

Anlaşılıyor ki, iki tür ses kaydı haberi var:

1) Başbakan Erdoğan’ın SEVDİğİ
2) Başbakan Erdoğan’ın SEVMEDİğİ

AKP iktidarının işine gelen gazetecilik, işine gelmeyen:* “O haberi yapan gazetecileri tutuklayın, susturun!”
*
Türkiye’de basın özgürlüğü var(mış)!

Yargı bağımsız(mış)!

*Deniz Yıldırım-Aydınlık Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni / Ufuk Akkaya-Ulusal Kanal Televizyonu İstihbarat şefi"


**Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*AHMET ALTAN ABD’Yİ UYARMIşTI!*



05.03.2010 

Ahmet Altan 7 Mayıs 2007 tarihinde, henüz Taraf gazetesi yayın hayatına başlamadığı için, gazetem.net’te “üçüncü Dünya Savaşı Türkiye’den üıkabilir” başlıklı bir yazı yazdı.

Altan’ın satırları dikkatli bir şekilde okunduğunda, üçüncü dünya savaşı iddialarının aslında bir makyaj olduğu, yazının açıkça Batı’ya gönderilmiş bir mesaj niteliği taşıdığı anlaşılıyordu.

Altan*, “Türkiye son ve büyük bir hesaplaşmaya gidiyor”* diye başladığı yazısında ülkede bir kültürel parçalanma yaşandığını söylüyor ve bu parçalanmanın taraflarından biri olan mütedeyyin-muhafazakar kitlelerin artık çoğunluk olduğunu, güçlendiğini ve seçim mekanizması içerisinde bir daha asla iktidarı bırakmayacağını iddia ediyordu. 

Altan’a göre muhafazakar kitle* “ekonomik olarak da son derece güçlenmiş durumdaydı”* ve *“Anadolu’da üretim yapıyor, ‘devletle’ arası iyi olmadığı için malını dış dünyaya satıyor. Para kazanıyor. Siyasi örgütünü destekliyor”*du. 

Bu grup, “dış dünyayla iş yapan, dışarıdan borçlanan büyük burjuvazi, Türkiye’nin ancak demokrasiyle normalleşebileceğine inanan entelektüel kesim, devletin yapısının değişmesi ve dünyayla bütünleşmesi gerektiğini düşünen bir grup bürokrat” tarafından destekleniyordu. 

Altan’ın mütedeyyin-muhafazakar kitlelerin karşısında konumlandırdığı “batı standartlarına yakın olan” grup, yani “cumhuriyetçiler” ise artık azınlıktaydı ve bir daha seçim kazanma şansı bulunmuyordu.

Altan’a göre “yargı, ordu ve bürokrasinin önemlice bir bölümü”nün arkasında durduğu bu grup demokratik yollardan artık iktidar olamayacağını anladığı için siyaset ve demokrasinin dışında bir çözüm arayışına girmişti. Yani cumhuriyetçiler bir darbenin peşindeydiler. 

Altan bu noktada, gerçekleşecek bir darbenin Türkiye’yi batı standartlarından çok uzaklaştıracağını, buna ise Avrupa’nın kesin bir dille karşı çıkacağını, ABD’nin ise Irak’a demokrasi götürürken Türkiye’de darbeci bir rejimi destekliyor oluşunu kimseye açıklayamayacağı için karşı çıkmak zorunda olduğunu yazıyordu.

İşin ilginç yanı, bu noktadan sonra Altan, her türlü ihtimali göz önüne alarak, yaşanabilecek bir askeri darbeden sonra Türkiye’nin yaşayacağı eksen kayması ile ilgili olarak Avrupa ve ABD’yi uyarıyordu. 

Altan,* “silahını ve parasını Batı’dan alan bir ordu ve ülke, Batı’dan koptuğunda ne yapacak”* diye soruyor ve ekliyordu: *“sanırım uzun zamandır bunu düşünüyorlar ve korkarım bunun cevabını buldular.”* 

Bulunan ve Altan’ın uykularını kaçıran çözüm Avrasya ittifakı idi ve buna göre bir darbenin ardından Türkiye hızla Rusya ve İran’la yakınlaşacak, *“silah, enerji ve parayı bu iki ülkeden alacak”*tı. 

Altan, Rusya, İran ve Türkiye blokunun bütün dengeleri değiştirebilme potansiyeline sahip olduğunu söylüyordu. Altan’a göre böyle bir Avrasya ittifakı Ortadoğu’nun kontrolünü bütünüyle eline geçirir, Avrupa’yı küçük kıtasına hapseder, Kafkaslar’ı, Afganistan’ı, Pakistan’ı kendi gücüne katar, Müslüman dünyayla yakın ilişkiler kurar, petrol kaynaklarına egemen olur, üin’le işbirliği yapabilirdi.

Böylesi bir gelişme ise *“Avrupa, Amerika ve biraz da Japonya’dan oluşan ‘Batı’nın dünyadaki etkinliğini inanılmaz bir biçimde azaltır”*dı ve “yeni blok asker, enerji ve para açısından çok güçlenir”di. 

İşte Altan’ın uykularını Türkiye’nin merkezinde duracağı bu “kabus senaryosu” kaçırıyordu ve Altan kendini ait hissettiği tarafa, yani Batı’ya, yani emperyalizme “durdurun” çağrısında bulunuyordu; Türkiye’yi ABD, AB, NATO, IMF prangalarından kurtarıp, kurulacak yeni bir dünyanın merkez ülkelerinden biri yapabilecek bu süreci durdurun! 

Batılı güçler Altan’ın bu çağrısına kayıtsız kalmadılar ve Türkiye’nin küresel sistemdeki konumunu değiştirmeyi hedefleyen güçlere, yani cumhuriyetçilere karşı başlatılan tasfiye operasyonunun arkasında durdular. Hatta bununla da yetinmeyip 1923 Türkiye’sini bütünüyle ortadan kaldıracak bir operasyonu başlattılar. 

Türkiye’de son birkaç senedir yaşanan gelişmeleri ve sürmekte olan iç savaşı anlamak isteyenler, Altan’ın yazılarını daha dikkatli okusunlar, o yazılarda büyük ipuçları gizli çünkü!


*Hakan UTKAN
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*"ISLAK İMZA"DA SORU İşARETLERİ*



05.03.2010 17:53

Albay Dursun üiçek'le ilgili kızı Avukat İrem üiçek'ten bir açıklama geldi.
Yorum yapmadan yayınlıyoruz:

*"BU OYUNLARI ARAşTIRMAYA DAVET EDİYORUZ*
1. İnsanlık onuruna, akıl ve mantığa, demokrasi ve insan haklarına, hukuk devleti ve adalet ilkelerine, hiç bir yasal delile dayanmayan iftira ve karalama kampanyaları ile bir kısım medyayı yargısız infaz aracı olarak kullanarak, yazılmayan planı yazılmış, imzalanmayan belgeyi imzalanmış, işlenmeyen suçları işlenmiş olarak göstermede çok mahir olan bazı odakların milletin gözü önünde ortaya koydukları bu oyunları, yine insanlık ve kamu vicdanı adına araştırmaya ve gerçeklerin peşinde olmaya davet ediyoruz.

*ARTIK YOLUN SONUNA YAKLAşILDI*
2. Müvekkilim gibi, birçok insanın ilk defa bir gazetede gördüğü sahte planının, taklit imza dışında hiç bir yasal delil olmamasına rağmen gerçek olduğunu iddia eden, soruşturmanın gizliliğini ihlal suçunu işlemeyi alışkanlık haline getiren, yargıya müdahale ve yargıyı etkileme suçlarını kamuoyunu bilgilendirme olarak yorumlayan, suçsuzluk karinesini hiçe sayarak iftira atılan kişileri suçsuz olduğunu ispata zorlayan ve bu baskılar sonucu gerçekleşen onur intiharlarına yamyamlar gibi alkış tutan, yargısız infazları gazetecilik olarak yorumlayan insanlık dışı davranışlar gösteren kişilere yasaları kim uygulayacak?

Kamu vicdanı dışında bahse konu suçları soruşturacak ve yargılayacak bir makam arıyoruz. Ama her geçen gün ümitlerimiz azalıyor, sabrımız tükeniyor. İddialarını ispatlamak zorunda olanlar, gerçeklerin ortaya çıkması ve adaletin tecelli etmesini önlemeye ve milletin gözünün içine bakarak yalan söylemeye devam ederken, iftiralara maruz kalanlar her türlü araştırmanın sonuna kadar yapılmasını ve yargısız infazın önlenmesini istiyor. Ama gizli bir güç sadece imza ile uğraşırken, diğer delillere ulaşılmasını sağlayacak kriminal ve elektronik analizlerin yapılmasını ve tartışılmasını bu güne kadar önlemeyi başardı. Ama artık yolun sonuna yaklaşıldı. Sahte ıslak imzanın gerçek hikayesini yakında herkes öğrenecek ve son gülen tam gülecek.
*
”ISLAK İMZA” PEMBE DİZİSİ*
3. ünce bir fotokopisi, devletin Cumhuriyet Savcısının sorumluluğunda yapılan bir aramada ele geçtiği iddia edilen meşhur “İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” neden hukuki işlem yapılması yerine bir hafta sonra yayın için bir gazeteye servis edildi?

O fotokopi plan Cumhuriyet Savcısının sorumlu olduğu, namusu gibi korumak zorunda olduğu dosyadan çıkarak o gazeteye nasıl ve niçin gönderildi?
üzerinde hiç bir tarih olmayan ve askeri yazışma usullerine uymayan planın Nisan 2009 ayı içinde Genelkurmay Karargahında hazırlandığına kim karar verdi?

Aradan geçen dört ay sonra bir ihbarcı tarafından müvekkilimin odasındaki çift kilitli dolaptan, müvekkilimin haberi olmadan imhadan kurtarıldığı iddiası ile bir zarfa konularak İstanbul'daki Cumhuriyet Savcısına nasıl ulaştırıldı?
Neden dört ay beklendi?

Müvekkilimin ısrarlı taleplerine rağmen; “Islak imzalı plan” hakkında; gerek fotokobisinin ve gerekse ıslak imzalı olduğu iddia edilen kopyasının, komplo kokan ele geçiriliş süreçleri niçin sorgulanmıyor?

Beş yaşındaki çocukların bile inanmadığı bu hikayelere, bu devletin hukuk adamları, savcıları ve yöneticileri neden inanmak zorunda bırakılıyor?
Tüm iddialara ve yargısız infazlara rağmen neden müvekkilim Türk Milleti adına yargılama gücünü kullanan adli ve askeri mahkemeler tarafından serbest bırakılıyor?

İmza iddiaları dışında söz konusu planın müvekkilim tarafından hazırlandığını ortaya koyan tek bir yasal delil var mı?

Düşünmek ve insan olmak, benzer sorulara cevap arayarak gerçeklerin peşinde olmaktır. Bu güzel ülkenin onurlu ve dürüst tüm insanlarını, gerçek ve mantık dışı iddialara dayalı olarak devam eden “Islak İmza” pembe dizisinin gerçek boyutunu sorgulamaya davet ediyoruz.
 
*BU GİZLİ EL KİMİN ELİ*
4. TRT'de bir canlı yayında; “Islak imza önem arz ediyor. Kilidi o açacak. Adli tıp raporunun gereği yapılmalı. Askeri yargının ıslak imzaya ilişkin olarak Adli Tıp'ın raporunu dikkate alması gerekir. Bakın geçen hafta 8 subay davet edildi. Sonra iki subay daha dinlendi. Demek ki süreç devam ediyor. Bu hafta içerisinde kim bilir kimler davet edilecek?” şeklinde yapılan açıklamalar doğrudan doğruya bağımsız yargıya açık bir müdahale, yargıyı baskı altına alma ve yönlendirme suçu değil mi?.

Gizli olması gereken hazırlık soruşturmasının temel unsurlarından biri olan ve kamu vicdanında şaibeli hale gelen ve özellikle imza analizlerine dayanan raporların, ilgili kamu görevlilerine ulaştırılmadan önce medyaya servis edilmesi hiç şüphe çekmiyor mu?

Defalarca talep edilmesine rağmen; plan üzerinde, parmak izi, kağıt, mürekkep, bilgisayar ve yazıcı, ibarcının gönderdiği zarfta ve planda aynı şekilde parmak izi, tükürük, hangi postahanaden gönderildiği, yazıların ve kağıdın kullanılma tarihi gibi diğer incelemeler neden yapılmıyor?

Bir gizli güç gerçeklerin ortaya çıkmasını ve ısrarla talep edilen imza dışındaki analizlerin yapılmasını önlüyor? Bu güç, bu gizli el kimin eli?

Sadece imza analizleri yapılıyor. üünkü müvekkilimin imzası teknik imkanları ve yetkileri fazla olan birileri tarafından o kağıt parçasına imza taklit makinası kullanılarak itina ile kopyalandı. O yüzden o ıslak imzalı sahte planda tek gerçeğe yakın olan şey, çok iyi takit edilmiş olan imzadır. Bu komployu hazırlayanlar ve bu oyuna destek verenler işte bu gerçeği çok iyi bildikleri için sadece imza gündemde tutuluyor.

Bakın raporlara, gazete başlıklarına, varsa yoksa ıslak imza, başka bir sorgulama yok. En son yine önce bir gazeteden öğrendiğimiz Jandarma Kriminal Raporun açıklanması, soruşturmanın gizlilliğinin alenen ihlal edilmesi, yani suç üstü hali değil de nedir?

Raporda imza ile ilgili alt başlıklarda her şey müvekkilimin imzasına benziyor diye değerlendirilirken, neden sonuçta da imza müvekkilimin imzasına benziyor denmiyor da eli ürünü olduğu kanaati yazılıyor.

Kamuoyunun gerçekleri öğrenmesi adına bahse konu raporların tamamının açıklanmasını istiyoruz. üyle içinden seçilmiş özel bölümlerin yargısız infaz için bazı gazetelere sızdırılmasını nefretle kınıyoruz.

Yasal olarak bu suçları soruşturmak zorunda olan Cumhuriyet Savcıları ve diğer kamu görevlileri niçin görevlerini yapmıyor ve yargısız infazların devam etmesine göz yumuyor?
*
NEREDE O YüCE, TARAFSIZ VE BAğIMSIZ ADALET*
5. Dokuz aydır tüm arama, dinleme ve sorgulamalara rağmen “Sahte Islak İmza” hikayesi dışında hiç bir yasal delil olmadan müvekkilimin tutuklanması talebi, iki kez nöbetçi hakimlar tarafından dosya incelenmeden onaylanmış, ancak kısa sürede bu yanlış karar adil yargı tarafından mahkeme kararı ile düzeltilmiştir.

Müvekkilimin delil olmadan kısa süreli de olsa tutuklanmasına neden olan Savcı ve Hakimler hakkındaki Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kuruluna yapılan ve dört kez tekrarlanan suç duyurularını sekiz aydır sonuçlandırmayan Adalet Bakanlığı ismine ihanet etmiyor mu?

Görevlendirilen Müfettişlerin maksadı bizi oyalamak ve kandırmak mıydı? Nerede o yüce, tarafsız ve bağımsız adalet?

Bir kısım medya tarafından aylardır süren yargısız infazı ve karalama kampanyasını, görevini ihmal ederek engel olmayan RTüK hakkında tarafımızdan yapılan suç duyurusu üzerine soruşturma açma isteğinde bulunan Cumhuriyet Savcısının talebini geri çevirenler; adaletin tecellisini önlemeye, kamu vicdanını sızlatmaya ve yargısız infazların sürmesine hizmet eden kişilerin adaletten, insanlıktan ve hukuktan söz etmeye hakları var mı?

*GERüEKLER ORTAYA üIKTIğINDA NE YAPACAKLAR*
6. Suçlu olduğu yargı kararı ile kesinleşmedikçe hiç kimsenin suçlu ilan edilmemesi veya suçluymuş gibi gösterilmemesi, insan onuruna ve temel insan haklarına saygılı olunması insanlığın, demokrasi ve hukuk devleti olmanın temelidir.

Hukuk ve adalet herkese lazımdır. Günümüzde kendisini çok güçlü gören, anayasa ve yasaların üstünde olarak düşünenlerin de geçmişte olduğu gibi gelecekte de hukuk ve adalete ihtiyacı olabileceğini unutmaması gerekir.
Hiç bir yasal delil niteliği taşımayan faili meçhul bir ihbar mektubunun ekinde gönderildiği hikayesi ile millete yutturulan bir sahte belge gerekçe gösterilerek, bu ülkeye canı ve kanı pahasına hizmet etmiş bir subayı yargısız infaza zorlayanlar, erinde gecinde ilahi adaletten kaçamayacak ve kamu vicdanında mahkum olacaktır.

şimdi ıslak imza iddiaları ile sağa sola haksız yere saldıranlar ve kendileri gibi düşünmeyen gazetecileri linç etmeye çalışan sözde demokrasi ve insan hakları aşığı gazetecileri hayretle izliyoruz. Gerçekler bir gün mutlaka ortaya çıktığında ne yapacaklarını merak ediyoruz.

*HAYAL KIRIKLIKLARI OLSA DA…*
7. Medyayı kullanarak kamuoyunu ve yargıyı yönlendirme, başta Cumhuriyet Savcıları ve Yargıçlar olmak üzere kamu görevlilerini baskı altına alma eylemleri ile yargısız infazların bazı siyasilerin de baskısı ile sürdürülmesi, suçsuz insanların maddi ve manevi olarak yıpratılmasına ve zarar görmesine, daha da kötüsü onur intiharlarına neden olmaktadır.

Bütün bu baskı ve tehditlere rağmen Yüce Türk Milleti adına yargılama gücünü kullanan Türk Yargısına güvenmeye ve inanmaya devam etmek istiyoruz.
Türk Milletine, yargılama süreçlerinde adil ve tarafsız olma konusunda namus sözü vermiş olan devletin Cumhuriyet Savcıları ve Hakimlerinin; karar verirken, bazı siyasilerin ve onlardan talimat alan bir kısım medyanın taleplerine göre değil, yasal delil ve gerçekleri esas alan ve kamu vicdanını sızlatmayacak kararlar vereceğine inanmaya devam ediyoruz.

Zaman zaman sapmalar ve hayal kırıklıkları olsa da sonunda yüce adaletin tecelli edeceğine inanıyoruz.

Savcılarımızı, hakimlerimizi ve “Sahte Islak İmzanın Hikayesi”ni aylardır takip eden tüm vatandaşlarımızı, bir an önce gerçeklerin ortaya çıkarılması ve yargısız infazların önlenmesi için, insanlık adına gerçeklerin peşinde olmaya, başta o planın ele geçirilişi ve medyaya sızdırılması olmak üzere hikayedeki şüpheli noktaları sorgulamaya davet ediyoruz.

*Dursun üiçek adına Stajyer Avukatı İrem üİüEK"*

*Odatv.com
*

----------


## bozok

*MİT ESKİ MüSTEşARI HAYRİ üNDüL'LE DURSUN üİüEK'İN NE İLGİSİ VAR?



06.03.2010 09:32
* 
*"Islak İmza"* meselesiyle adı gündemden hiç düşmeyen *Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek*'i tanımayan yok.

*1988* yılını anımsayanlar dönemin *MİT Müsteşarı Korgeneral Hayri ündül* adını hatırlayacaktır.

*Tarih: 7 şubat 1988.
*
Kamuoyunda *"MİT Raporu"* olarak bilinen *MİT* kaynaklı belgeler* 2000'e Doğru* dergisinde yayınlandı.

İki gün sonra...

*Cumhurbaşkanı Kenan Evren, "böyle bir belge yok, bize böyle bir belge gelmedi"* açıklaması yaptı.

Aynı gün *Başbakan Turgut üzal* da *"böyle bir MİT raporu yok"* dedi.

Raporda hakkında ağır suçlamalar bulunan *Genelkurmay Başkanı Necdet üruğ, "Bu siyasi bir tuzaktır, resmi soruşturma açılmalıdır"* diye sert bir çıkışta bulundu.

İddialara göre MİT Raporu, üruğ'a üankaya Köşkü yolunu (Cumhurbaşkanlığının) kapama planıydı. Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimine 1 yıl kalmıştı.

Tartışmalar sürerken, MİT Raporu'nun *"belgesi"* ortaya çıktı.

Rapor MİT antetli kağıtlara yazılmıştı ve altında MİT Müsteşarı Korgeneral Hayri ündül'ün imzası vardı.

ündül zor durumdaydı.

şaşkındı.

*"Evet"* diyordu, *"antetli kağıdın altındaki imzalar benim imzam, bu bizim teşkilatın kullandığı kaşe, ama ben bu raporu hiç görmedim, bu bilgilere vakıf değilim!"
*
O tarihte bilinmiyordu; kimse çıkıp "*Islak İmza*" mı tartışması başlatmadı.

Ancak iş sonra anlaşıldı.

MİT Raporu'nu (verdiği bilgilerle Ergenekon Soruşturması'na da hayli emeği geçtiği iddia edilen) MİT'çi *Mehmet Eymür* yazmıştı.

Basına sızdıran da oydu. (Niye yapmıştı? Amacı neydi? “Bay Pipo” kitabında okuyabilirsiniz.) Bitmedi...

Birileri MİT Müsteşarı’nı *"aciz adam"* durumuna sokmak için elinden geleni yaptı. Bu kez de sahte istifa metni basına sızdırıldı.

İstifa dilekçesinin altında yine ündül'ün ıslak imzası vardı. Ama MİT Müsteşarı ündül'ün bu istifadan da haberi yoktu!

şaka gibi geliyor değil mi?

O günlerde gazeteler bu haberlerle çalkalanıyordu.

Gerçek zamanla ortaya çıktı.

Birileri Hayri ündül'ü yerinden edip MİT Müsteşarlığı'na *Hiram Abas*'ı oturtmak istiyordu.

Bu istekleri geri tepti. Hiram Abas MİT'ten ayrılmak zorunda kaldı.

Ama bu süreçte olan Hayri ündül'e oldu;* 29 Ağustos 1988*'de görevinden ayrılmak zorunda kaldı; çok yıpranmıştı.

Dememiz o ki...

Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek ve "Islak İmza" konusunu yargıya bırakmak zorundayız.

Gerçek mutlaka açığa çıkacaktır.

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*GİZLİ TANIKLAR PİşMAN*



06.03.2010 10:21

Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığı’nın hazırladığı iddianamede gizli tanık olarak ifadeleri yer alan üç kişi dün Ankara’ya gelerek CHP Erzincan Milletvekili Erol Tınaztepe ile görüştü ve *“ifadelerimiz baskı altında alındı, değiştirmek istiyoruz”* dedi. Tınaztepe de görüşmeyi doğrulayarak, görüştüğü kişilere *‘mahkemede ifade verin’* dediğini bildirdi.

Radikal Gazetesi'nden Mesut Hasan Benli'nin haberine göre, 3.Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk ve Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in de aralarında bulunduğu 14 kişi hakkında Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığı tarafından açılan davada, ifade veren gizli tanıklar Ankara’ya gelerek CHP Erzincan Milletvekili Erol Tınaztepe’den destek istedi. Cihaner’in yakını olduğu öne süren bir kişi tarafından Ankara’ya getirilen gizli tanıklar arasında *‘Munzur’* kodlu kişi de var. Gizli tanıkların ve beraberindekilerin CHP’li Tınaztepe ile yaptıkları görüşmede iddianamede bulunan ifadelerinin *‘zorla alındığını’* ve yeniden ifade vermek istediklerini söyledikleri öğrenildi.

*‘Mahkemeye anlatın’*
CHP’li Tınaztepe görüşmeye ilişkin olarak şu bilgiyi verdi:* “ünceden baskı ile ifadeleri alındığını, yeni ifade vermek istediklerini bildirdiler. Bana gezmeye geldiklerini söylediler. Biraz da gezelim bu konuda görüş alışverişi yapalım diye Ankara’ya gelmişler. Gizli tanıklarla gelen arkadaşla görüştüm. Ancak gelen arkadaşla yaptığım görüşmede gizli tanık olarak bilenen kişiler de vardı. Onlara en iyisi gidin mahkemede ifade verin dedim. İsimlerini bile sormadım.”* Tınaztepe gizli tanıklar ve beraberindekilerle hemşerileri olduğu için görüştüğünü söyledi.

İddianamede 12 gizli tanığın ifadesi yer alıyor.* ‘Munzur’* kodlu gizli tanığın, sanıkların İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’nda imzası bulunduğu belirtilen Albay Dursun üiçek’i havaalanından karşılayıp Erzincan’a getirdiği yönündeki anlatımları var. Savcı tanıkların ifade değiştirebileceğini belirterek bir an önce mahkemece dinlenmesini istemişti.

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

KIşLALI O “BELGE”Yİ NEDEN YADIRGAMADI?



06.03.2010 12:03


Radikal yazarı Mehmet Ali Kışlalı, *“İrticayla mücadele eylem planı”* haberini ilk duyduğunda hiç yadırgamadığını, çünkü bunun TSK’nın MGK’daki görevleriyle ilgili olduğunu yazdı. Silahlı Kuvvetler ile ilgili görüşleri her zaman dikkate alınan bir yazar olan Kışlalı, bu *“belgenin”* çeşitli aşamalardan geçmesi gereken bir *‘müsvedde’* mi, bir senaryo çalışma taslağı mı olduğu konusunun aydınlatılması gerektiğini belirtti. Olayın *“askeri bir iletişim hatasından”* kaynaklandığını söyledi. 

*Mehmet Ali Kışlalı’nın “Suç mu? Kağıt parçası mı?” başlıklı yazısı şöyleydi: 
*
"üncelikle hatırlanması gereken bir yasal durum var. 
Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne Milli Güvenlik Kurulu içerisinde verilen yer ülkenin iç ve dış düşmanlarına karşı güvenliğini sağlama göreviyle ilgilidir. Orada öncelikle bu konulardaki tehdidin nereden kaynaklandığı, MGK’nın çoğunluk oluşturan sivil üyelerinin katılımıyla saptanır. Saptanan tehdide göre de asker ve sivil kesim kendi açılarından savunma planını hazırlar MGK onayına sunarlar. 
Onaylanan plan neticede hükümete, uygulanması tavsiyesiyle verilir. Hükümet de gerekli görüyorsa planı onaylar.

MGK içinde yapılan değerlendirmelerde yıllardır, ülkenin karşılaştığı iç düşmanların irtica ile bölünmeyi gerçekleştirmek için çaba gösterdikleri neticesine varılmış, bu husus MGK bildirilerinin çoğunda yer almıştır. 

Ergenekon soruşturmaları hızını almış giderken, geçen yıl başında ortaya *‘İrticayla Mücadele Planı’* adı verilen birkaç sayfalık not çıktı. İçeriğini irticayı yarattığı varsayılan Fethullah grubu ile Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin laiklik karşıtı oluşumun merkezi ilan ettiği, AKP iktidarı faaliyetlerine karşı mücadelenin nasıl yapılacağını gösteren adımlar oluşturuyordu. Altında Genelkurmay’ın ilgili dairesinden bir kurmay albayın imzası vardı.

Doğrusu bu haberi okuduğumda olayı hiç yadırgamamıştım. 

_“Madem MGK içinde, mücadele edilmesi gereken iç düşman olarak ‘irtica’ saptanmış, AKP ile Fethullah grubu da odak olarak kabul edilince, onlarla mücadele etmek üzere bir plan taslağının hazırlanması gerektiğinden bir çalışma yapılmış”_ diye düşünmüştüm. 

Ama bu birkaç sayfalık ‘mücadele planı’ iktidardaki AKP’yi devirmeye yönelik girişim olarak kamuoyunda yer alınca, konuya en başta Genelkurmay büyük bir kızgınlıkla yaklaştı.

Org. Başbuğ açıklama yaparken elinde salladığı, plan olduğu iddia edilen şeyin *‘Bir kağıt parçası’* olduğunu söyledi. Altındaki imzanın da ismi geçen Deniz Kurmay Albayı’na ait olmadığı öne sürüldü. 

İmzanın gerçek ya da sahte oluşuyla ilgili teknik araştırmalar sona erdiğinde ve gerçek oluşuna karar verildiğinde, sahibinin tutuklanmasını askeri savcılık istedi. Ama askeri mahkeme bunu gereksiz gördü. 

şimdi konu yargı önünde. 

‘İrtica ile mücadele planı’ içeriğinin suç oluşturduğu düşünülen noktaları irdelenecek, incelenecek suçlular saptanacak. Cezalar verilecek.

Eğer öne sürülen iddialar doğruysa; irticayla mücadele için bir plan yapılması emrini Genelkurmay’da ilgili daha üst bir makam, yazıda imzası olan albaya vermiş. Albayın hazırladığı çalışmanın daha ilk safhasını oluşturan, üst kademelere ulaşması için çeşitli aşamalardan geçmesi gereken *‘müsvedde’* imiş.

Bütün bunlar varsayım.

Bir varsayım daha var; o da ‘Belge’ diye söz konusu olan yazının *‘bir senaryo’*dan ibaret çalışma taslağı olması. 

Ciddi, operasyonel ne boyut ne de içerik taşımaması. 

Yani bir kağıt parçasından ibaret oluşu.

Bütün bunlar yargılama başlayınca ortaya çıkacak hususlar.

Genelkurmay’ın konu ortaya ilk çıktığında bu durumu açıklamaya yardımcı olacak hiçbir açıklama yapmamış olmasının sorunun sürmesine sebep olduğunu düşünüyorum. 

Askerin iletişim faaliyetlerindeki yanlış ve eksiklerini tüm mesleği boyunca eleştirmiş bir gazeteci olarak ben bu hatayı temelde ‘iletişim hatası’ olarak tanımlamakta zorluk çekmiyorum.

Bugünlerde ülke gündeminde ön sırada yer alan ve suç iddiası taşıyan ‘belgeler’in, askeri dilde* ‘senaryo’* olarak ifade eden çalışmalarla ilgili parça müsveddeleri olabileceğini de düşünüyorum.

Ne yazık ki konunun uzmanları, devletlerin kendi güvenlikleri için nasıl gizlilik içinde çalışmalar yürüttüklerini bilenler, yargı irdelemelerini bitirip karara varıncaya kadar, olasılıklar hakkında kamuoyunu aydınlatmıyorlar." 
*
Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BALBAY BURADA, üZKüK NEREDE?*



06.03.2010 12:51

Akşam yazarı *Serdar Akinan* gazeteci *Mustafa Balbay*’ın bunca zamandır neden hala tutuklu olduğunun hukuki gerekçelerini aradı ve bulamadı. Suçlama *“darbe çalışmasında yer almak”* ise dönemin komutanları olan *Hilmi üzkök* ile* üzden ürnek*’in neden dışarıda olduklarını anlayamadığını söyledi. Sonunda da *“hukukun fiilen bulunmadığı bu ülkede yaşayan insanlar hangi rejimle yönetilmektedir?”* diye sordu.

*İşte Serdar Akinan’ın “Balbay tam 1 yıldır neden tutuklu?” başlıklı yazısı: 
*
"Mustafa Balbay 365 gün önce bugün tutuklandı. Yasalara aykırı biçimde tam 1.5 ay süresince fiili tecrit uygulandı.
'Türkiye Cumhuriyeti hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs'le suçlanıyor.
Peki neden tutuklu?
Balbay, bu tutuklama tarihinden tam sekiz ay önce gözaltına alınmıştı.
Bu süre zarfında hiçbir yere kaçmadı.
İsnat olunan suça ilişkin tüm deliller toplandı. 
Buna rağmen Mustafa Balbay, *'atılı suçun vasıf ve mahiyeti, mevcut delil durumu, kuvvetli suç şüphesinin varlığı, kaçma ve delilleri karartma şüphesi'* gerekçe gösterilerek tutuklandı.
Evinde *'ele geçen'* belgelerle dört kitap yazdığını yani bu belgelerin gizli saklı olmadığını mahkemede açık açık anlattı.
Bilgisayarındaki notların elektronik ortamda kurgusu değiştirilerek servis edildiğini öne sürdü.
Tutuklanmasından sonra birileri tarafından kurgulanan ve sızdırılan bu kurmaca *'bilgiler'* ise günlerce belli yayın organlarında yayınlandı. Balbay terörist muamelesi gördü.
Mustafa Balbay gerçekten darbe çalışmalarında yer aldı mı?
Gerçekten bir terör örgütünün üyesi mi?
Bu iddialara kim karar verecek?
Bağımsız yargı...
Peki bizi vicdanen rahatsız eden ne?
Mustafa Balbay bu ülkenin vatandaşı... Mesleği gazeteci...
İsnat olunan suç: *'darbe çalışmasında yer almak...'
*Peki bu darbe planlarını yapanlar kim?
şayet doğruysa asıl suçlular kim?
Dönemin komutanları...
Bu darbenin varlığından bizi haberdar eden kim?
Dönemin Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral üzden ürnek'in günlükleri...
Kendisi nerede? 
Elini kolunu sallayarak dolaşıyor.
Balbay içeriden bağırıyor,* 'üzkök nerede, ürnek nerede, ben neredeyim?'
*Balbay'ın maruz kaldığı bu durum tek başına bir hukuk skandalıdır.
Aylardır içeride yatan ve neden yattığı açık açık kendisine söylenmeyen insanlar var.
Tutuklama bir cezalandırma aracı oldu.
Bu açıkça bir insan hakları ihlalidir.
Bu ülkede* 'AB... AB...'* diye bağıran demokratlara, liberallere dönüp sormak gerek,* 'Bu adam darbeci mi değil mi? Bunu tartışmıyoruz. Ortada bir darbe varsa, delil varsa, bunun özneleri ellerini kollarını sallayarak gezerken, bunun nesnesi olduğu iddia edilenler neden içeride?'*
İktidar, mevcut yasaları değiştirmek istiyor. Referandum hazırlığı var.
*Değişse ne olur, değişmese ne olur?
Bu ülkede fiilen hukuksuzluk var.*
şu soruya yanıt verecek tek bir babayiğit var mı?

*'TCK'ya göre açıkça suç olan fiilleri yapanlar, bu fiillerinden ötürü pişmanlık duymadıklarını açıkladılar ve ayaklarına giden hakim savcılar tarafından Habur'da kurulan çadır mahkemesinde serbest bırakıldılar mı bırakılmadılar mı?'*

Bu gerçek orada dururken, Balbay içeride sırf bunların hoşuna gitmeyen lafları ediyor diye aleyhinde tek bir karar alınmadan açıkça cezalandırılıyorsa...
Yani hukuk fiilen yoksa...

*Bu ülkede yaşayan insanlar hangi rejimle yönetilmektedir?
*
Demokrasi katlediliyor ve insan hakları çiğneniyorsa, bir zümre diğeri üzerinde tahakküm kuruyorsa; bu açık bir işgalin fotoğrafıysa tehdit altındakiler ne yapabilir?

Asıl ihanet edenler rejimin eşik bekçileriyse sessiz yığınlar ne yapacak? 
O sessiz yığınlar işsizliğe ve sefalete mahkum kalınca ne yapacağına karar verir.

Olacak olan budur..."
*
Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Erzincan'daki Ergenekon yapılanmasının şeması* 


*10.03.2010 - 09:40 / gazeteport.com*


_Savcıların hazırladığı şemada, en üst yönetici konumunda iddianamenin 1 numaralı sanığı 3.Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk bulunuyor. 2 No'lu sanık Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner ise şemada yapılanmanın 'yargı sorumlusu' olarak geçiyor._


üzel yetkili Erzurum cumhuriyet savcıları tarafından hazırlanan iddianamenin ek klasörlerinde Ergenekon'un Erzincan ayağındaki yapılanma şu şekilde yer alıyor;

*şemanın tepesinde en üst yönetici konumunda iddianamenin 1 numaralı sanığı 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk* bulunuyor.

Org. Berk'in faaliyetleri şöyle sıralanıyor: *"Diğer şüpheliler üzerinde kontrol etme, görevlendirme, talimat verme, denetleme, perde gerisinde yapılan/yapılacak tüm faaliyetleri takip edip müdahale etme, silah ve mühimmatların teminini sağlama"*.

şemada yargı sorumlusu olarak 2 No'lu sanık Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in ismi geçiyor. Cihaner'in *"bu konularda hukuki sorumluluk aldığı, yapılacak illegal faaliyetlerin icrasını bizzat gerçekleştiren konumda, bir başka ifadeyle şüphelilerin ve kullandıkları yalancı tanıkların ihtiyacı olan hukuki teminatları sağlama görevi üstlendiği" belirtiliyor.* 

Diğer sanıklardan bazılarının görevleri şöyle: 

*İcracı: İl Jandarma Komutanı Ali Tapan Faaliyetleri:* Jandarma İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğü personeli olan tutuklu şüpheliler üzerinde gözetim, denetim, emir-komuta yetkileri bulunuyor. Bu yetkileri ile şüpheliler Saldıray Berk ve İlhan Cihaner'in verdiği illegal talimatları yapma/yaptırma görevi üstlendi, yapılan suni (yalancı) gizli tanık bulma işlemini bizzat yürüttü. Bu konuda gizli tanık yapmak istedikleri kişiyi vaat karşılığı ikna etmek için görüşme yaptı. 

*İcracı: İl Jandarma Komutanı Recep Gençoğlu Faaliyetleri:* Temmuz 2009'a kadar Erzincan İl Jandarma komutanı olması nedeniyle Jandarma İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğü personeli olan tutuklu şüpheliler üzerinde gözetim, denetim, emir-komuta yetkileri bulunuyor. Bu yetkileri ile şüpheliler Saldıray Berk ve İlhan Cihaner'in verdiği illegal talimatları yapma/yaptırma görevi üstlendi; yapılan suni (yalancı) gizli tanık bulma işlemini bizzat yürüttü, bu konuda gizli tanık yapmak istedikleri kişiyi vaat karşılığı ikna etmek için görüşme yaptı. 

*İstihbarat sorumlusu: Binbaşı Nedim Erşan Faaliyetleri:* Erzincan İl Jandarma Komutanlığı İstihbarat şube müdürü. Görev yaptığı istihbarat şubede görevli tutuklu şüphelilerin illegal istihbarat toplamaları, vatandaşları fişlemeleri, uydurma delil bulmaları gibi konularda emir ve talimat verdi, yönlendirme faaliyeti ifa etti. 

*İstihbarat toplama:* üsteğmen Ersin Turgut Ergut ve Astsubay Orhan Esirger/ Faaliyetleri: Jandarma İstihbarat şube'de görevliler. üstlerince verilen ve emniyete kurulmak istenen komploda aktif rol aldılar. Vatandaşları Alevi-Sünni, bizden-güvenilir, cemaat mensubu şeklinde fişlediler. 

*MİT:* şinasi Demir, Kıvılcım üstel ve Sadri Barkın İnce/ Faaliyetleri: İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı'nı hayata geçirmek için kullandıkları elemanı zorla görevlendirerek cemaat evlerine ve/veya okullarına silah bomba vs. koydurmak istediler. 

*Sivil kanat sorumlusu:* Yaşar Baş. 

*Mühimmat sorumlusu:* Astsubay Murat Yıldız 

*Fişleme:* Ahmet Saraçlar, Faaliyetleri: Erzincan 3. Ordu Komutanlığı'nda istihbaratçı

...

----------


## bozok

*İstanbul Erzincan hattında 14 klasör 


10.03.2010 - 09:16 / gazeteport.com


*

_Erzincan'daki Ergenekon soruşturması ile ilgili iddianamenin avukatlara dağıtılan ek klasöründe 'İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'nda imzası bulunduğu öne sürülen Albay Dursun üiçek'le birlikte Balyoz soruşturmasında gözaltına alınıp bırakılan emekli Org. Ergin Saygun'un da izinin arandığı ortaya çıktı._

_Klasörlerde Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ve Başkaban Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ile bazı bakanların eş ve çocukları ile ilgili fişlemelerden Erzincan Kemah'ta termal kamera ile tespit edilen 17 teröristin bölgeden geçişine göz yumulmasına kadar çarpıcı iddialar var._


*3 NO'LU KLASüR:* 11'i tutuklu 14 sanığın yer aldığı davanın 3. No'lu delil klasöründe yer alan bilgilere göre, Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nın yürüttüğü soruşturma kapsamında Erzincan'daki Mazlum Oteli'nin 2009 yılı ocak, şubat, mart kayıtları incelendi.

*Albay Dursun üiçek'in burada kalıp kalmadığı araştırıldı. Soruşturma kapsamında savcıların üiçek dışında önemli bir ismin izini sürdüğü ortaya çıktı.*

*Savcılık emekli Org. Ergin Saygun'un da otelde kalıp kalmadığını araştırmış.* Yapılan incelemelerde otelin kayıtlarında *Dursun üiçek adına rastlandığı ancak 28-29 Mart 2009'da 202 no'lu odada kalan Dursun üiçek'in Albay üiçek ile isim benzerliği olduğu belirlendi.* Araştırmada *Saygun'un ismine rastlanmadığı da tutanaklara geçti*.

*ERZİNCAN-ERGENEKON YAPILANMASI haberi için tıklayınız*

*ARAMAYA İLKER BAşBUğ İZİN VERMEDİ İDDİASI* 
*8 NO'LU KLASüR:* şüpheli astsubay Ahmet Saraçlar'ın hakkında iddialar nedeniyle *Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından verilen arama ve el koyma kararının infazının yapılmak için şüphelinin asker olması nedeniyle Erzincan Merkez Komutanlığı'na Erzurum Cumhuriyet Savcıları Osman şanal, Rasim Karakullukçu ve Mehmet Yazıcı'yı nizamiye girişinde Askeri Savcı Ahmet Tanyer'in beklediği yer aldı*. 

Tutanakta Askeri Savcı Tanyer'in arama ve el koyma kararını gördükten sonra *'Savcım burası karargah binası, girmek için komutandan izin almak zorundayız.' demesi üzerine Erzurum Cumhuriyet Savcılarının askeri savcının odasına gittikleri yer aldı. Odada bulunan diğer askeri savcı Aydın Seviş'in ise söz konusu arama ve el koymayla ilgili komutanlıkla görüştüğü ve görüşme sonrasında karargah binasındaki aramaya izin verilmediği yer aldı*.

Erzurum Cumhuriyet Savcılarının Erzincan Merkez Komutanlığı'ndan ayrıldıktan sonra şüpheli Ahmet Saraçlar'ın evini aramaya gittikleri belirtildi. *Savcıların şüpheli Saraçlar'ın evini aramaya başlamadan önce Merkez Komutanı Murat'ın heyecanlı bir şekilde şanal, Karakullukçu ve Yazıcı'ya 'Arama ve el koyma işleminin infazına izin vermeyen kişi Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ'dur'* demiştir. Bunun üzerine savcılarını bu durumu tutanak altına alınması talimatı verdiği ve fakat bilahare Merkez Komutanlığı'nca tutulan tutanakta *'Genelkurmay Başkanlığı' şeklinde muğlak bir ifade yazılı olduğu görülmüştür,* şeklinde yer aldı. 

*17 TERüRİSTİN GEüİşİNE GüZ YUMULDU İDDİASI* 
11 NO'LU KLASüR: *'Ergenekon'un Bölgedeki Faaliyetleri'* başlığı altındaki değerlendirmede *Kemah İliç Bölgesi'nde 17 teröristen termal kamerayla tespit edildiği halde alay komutanının atış emri vermeyerek rahatça geçiş yapmalarına göz yumduğu ayrıca Başsavcılığın bildiği halde alay komutanı hakkında işlem yapmadığı ifade ediliyor.* 

*'SORUşTURMA İSMAİL AğA CEMAATİNE YüNELİK DEğİL'* 
İddianamede soruşturmaya ilişkin şüphelilerin beyanları ve açıklamaları ayrıca bir kısım şüpheli müdafilerin medyada yaptıkları yanlı açıklamalarda kamuoyu tek tarafı olarak yanlış bilgilendirildiği ifade ediliyor. Yürütülen soruşturma Dursun üiçek'e ait olduğu tespit edilen 'İrticayla Eylem Planı'na ilişkindir. Her ne kadar kamuoyunda yanlı yapılan açıklamalarda İsmail Ağa cemaatine yönelik yaptığı operasyona ilişkin şüpheli hakkında işlem yapıldığı yönünde kamuoyu oluşturmaya çalışılmakta ise de bu yöndeki bilgilendirme ve açıklamalar doğru değildir.' 

*TüRKİYE'NİN KONUşTUğU RAPOR İDDİANAMEDE* 
Adli Tıp Kurumu'nun, Türkiye'nin aylarca konuştuğu *'İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı altındaki 'Islak İmza'nın Dursun üiçek'in* el ürünü olduğuna dair hazırladığı raporlar Erzincan iddanamesinin ek klasörlerinden çıktı. Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcısı *Osman şanal, 26.02.2010'da İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz'den Dursun üiçek'e ait olduğunu gösteren Adli Tıp raporlarını istedi.* Savcı üz de aynı tarih içinde Beşiktaş'tan 5 sayfa Adli Tıp raporu, 8 sayfa da ekspertiz raporunu Erzurum'a faksladı. Klasöre giren 19 Ekim 2009 ve 04.02.2010 tarihli iki raporda. *'inceleme konusu belge 4. sayfasında Dursun üiçek'e atfen basit tersimli imza ile üiçek'in basit tersimli, polimorf, mukayese imzaları arasında tersim tarzı, işleklik derecesi, istif, eğim, doğrultu, hız, alışkanlıklar ve baskı derecesi bakımından uygunluk ve benzerlikler saptandığından, inceleme konusu belgedeki söz konusu imzanın Dursun üiçek'in eli ürünü olduğunun kabulü gerektiği'* tespiti yapıldı. 

*GİZLİ TANIK MUNZUR İLE JANDARMANIN GüRüNTüSü* 
11 no'lu klasörde yer alan belgelerde iddianamede ifadeleri bulunan gizli tanık Munzur'un jandarma görevlisi ile birlikte yürürken fotoğrafları da yer alıyor. 

*CİHANER İLE EşİNE 'HAKARET' TUTANAğI TUTULMUş*
İlhan Cihaner'in ev ve iş yeri aramaları sırasında görevli Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal ile Mehmet Yazıcı'ya hakaret ettiği, ev aramaları sırasında ise Cihaner'in eşinin Cumhuriyet Savcısı Rasim Karakullukçu'ya hakaret ettiği bu durumlara dair her iki arama gerekli tutanakların tutulduğu ifade edildi. 

*CİHANER'DEN BAKANLIğA 'KOMPLO' İHBARI* 
13 NO'LU KLASüR: Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in Adalet Bakanlığı Ceza İşleri Genel Müdürlüğü'ne yazdığı gizli ibareli yazı dikkati çekti.
Bu yazıda Başsavcı Cihaner, *'Erzincan Jandarma Komutanlığı 7.01.2010 tarihli ihbar tutanağı ile başvuran bir muhbirin Ankara-Erzincan-Erzurum'da üç yüksek rütbeli komutana komplo düzenleneceği, bunlara ait ev ve araçlarına silah ve mühimmat konularak tutuklanmalarının sağlanacağı, bu konu için kendisi ve arkadaşına bir savcı tarafından teklifte bulunulduğunu, şartlar kabul edilir ise ifade vereceğini belirtmiştir'* denildi.

Yazının devamında, *'Erzurum'da tanıdık bir savcının daha olduğu, korkmamaları gerektiği, kendisini savcı olarak tanıtan kişinin silahları söyleyecekleri yere gömmesini istediği, daha sonra ihbar edilip ismini hatırlamadığı jandarma görevlisini tutuklattırıp Ergenekon'a sokacakları ileri sürülmüştür*. İlk önce herhangi bir cumhuriyet savcısının bu tarz eylem içerisinde olamayacağı izlenimi doğmuş ise de İl Emniyet Müdürlüğü ile yapılan görüşme sonrası söz konusu kişinin İliç eski savcısı olma ihtimali ağırlık kazanmıştır. üzellikle ilimizde daha önce meydana gelen, jandarma ve MİT mensuplarının tutuklanması, emniyet, jandarma ve MİT arasında gerilime yol açan olaylara bakıldığında ise üç ihtimal öne çıkmaktadır. *Bu ihtimaller, muhbirlerin kişisel menfaat temini, henüz kimliği belli olmayan bir kamu görevlisine karşı komplo kurulması ve daha önce meydana gelen soruşturması halen Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'nca sürdürülen olayla ilgili iddialarla benzerliği nedeniyle adli mercilere yönelik bir tuzak' denildi.* 

*YARSAV ESKİ BAşKANI EMİNAğAOğLU DA DOSYADA* 
Ergenekon savcıları *Ercan şafak ve Fikret Seçen* tarafından hazırlanan ve aralarında *YARSAV eski Başkanı ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu ile Sincan Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Hakim Osman Kaçmaz'ın* da aralarında bulunduğu 10 savcı ile ilgili hazırladığı fezleke de *Erzincan soruşturmasının ek klasörlerinden çıktı.*

Dinlemeler sonucunda *YARSAV eski Başkanı ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu dışındakilerin CMK 250. maddesindeki suçlardan birini işledikleri yolunda delil bulunamadığının belirtildiği fezleke,* Adalet Bakanlığı'na iade edildi. 

*'TOPBAş'I ALALIM TALİMATI VERMİş'* 
7 No'lu delil klasöründeki tutanaklarda Gençoğlu ve avukatının anlattıkları yer aldı. *Albay Genç-oğlu'nun avukatına, müvekkilinin Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in emirlerini niye uyguladığı soruldu. Avukat Erol Halka bu sorulara, 'Kolluk amiri olan bir jandarma komutanından, Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı ve bir mahkeme kararının bulunduğu emir ve talimatları uygulamamasını beklemek akıl ve mantığa uygun değildir.* Yine soruşturma savcısının iddia ettiği ve olup olmadığını bilmediğimiz, tutanaklarda Başsavcı'nın *'İstanbul'da Kadir Topbaş'ı alalım'* demesi üzerine müvekkilinin *'üalışma alanlarımız belli, emniyetle birlikte çalışalım' dediği tutanaklarla sabittir'* cevabını verdi. 

(Akşam Gazetesi)

...

----------


## bozok

*üolakkadı: Evet, otelde görüştük* 




*10.03.2010 - 16:12 / gazeteport.com*

_Gazeteport'un duyurduğu buluşmaya İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı'dan yanıt geldi. üolakkadı, Adalet Bakanlığı Müsteşarı Ahmet Karahan ile görüşmeyi doğrulayarak, ''Adalet Bakanlığı Müsteşarı ile görüşmemizden daha doğal ne olabilir? İdari konuları görüşüyoruz'' dedi._



*İSTANBUL-* İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı, Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesinden ayrıldığı sırada, basın mensuplarının soruları üzerine, Adalet Bakanlığı Müsteşarı ile görüşmelerinin ''Balyoz Planı'' soruşturması ile kesinlikle bir ilgisi bulunmadığını söyledi. 

Başsavcı ve başsavcı vekillerinin idari iş yaptıklarını, bu nedenle de Adalet Bakanlığı ve Bakanlık Müsteşarı ile görüşmelerinden doğal bir şey olamayacağını ifade eden üolakkadı, *''İdari konuları görüşüyoruz. Kesinlikle adli bir şey görüşmeyiz. Soruşturmayla (Balyoz planı iddiaları soruşturması) hiç ilgisi yok. Zaten bizim görüşmemiz 26 şubat Cuma akşamı oldu, dolayısıyla akşama soruşturmayla ilgili bütün işlemler bitmiş vaziyetteydi. üoğunluğu zaten Perşembe ve Cumaya kadar bitmişti''* diye konuştu. 


*ADLİYE KALABALIKTI*
*Bir gazetecinin görüşmeye bir hakimin de katıldığı iddialarını hatırlatması üzerine üolakkadı, kesinlikle öyle bir şeyin olmadığını ve görüşmede kimsenin bulunmadığını kaydetti.* 

*Başsavcı Vekili üolakkadı, görüşmenin neden otelde yapıldığı sorusuna da ''O doğal, burası kalabalıktı. Kalabalık zamanlarda kimse buraya gelmiyor'' dedi.* 


Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın avukatlarının, sorgudan önce savcının arandığına ilişkin soruya da Turan üolakkadı, ''Ben başkasını bilemem'' şeklinde yanıt verdi. 

(AA)

----------


## bozok

*Komutanlar, balyoz planından habersiz!*


 

_ASKERİ bilirkişi raporuna göre, dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Aytaç Yalman ve Kurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ’un, 1. Ordu Komutanlığı’nda hazırlandığı iddia edilen ve adına balyoz denilen “darbe” planlarından habersiz oldukları öne sürüldü._

*Komutanlar habersizmiş*
Askeri bilirkişiden, ‘Balyoz’ darbe planıyla ilgili şok rapor: Dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Yalman ve Kara Kuvvetleri Kurmay Başkanı Başbuğ’un plandan haberi yoktu

*Salim YAVAşOğLU*

Türkiye’nin gündemine damgasını vuran “Balyoz Darbe Planı” iddialarıyla ilgili askeri savcılık tarafından yaptırılan bilirkişi raporu, TSK’daki hiyerarşik yapının o dönem işlemediğini, komutanların plandan habersiz olduğunu ortaya koydu. Vatan gazetesinin haberine göre, Kurmay Binbaşı Ahmet Erdoğan’ın, 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihlerinde 1’inci Ordu Komutanlığı’nda yapılan seminerle ilgili raporunda dikkat çekici tespitler yer aldı. Rapora göre, dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök, dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Aytaç Yalman ve Kara Kuvvetleri’ndeki bu plan ve tatbikatları komutan adına yöneten dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Kurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un plandan habersiz olduğu öne sürüldü. 

*Maksadından uzaklaştı.*
Bilirkişi raporuna göre plan semineri, Yunanistan’a karşı Trakya Bölgesi’nde düzenlenecek bir harekatta kullanılması planlandı ancak amacından saptı. Seminerde Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı emrine rağmen alternatif harekat planlarına ağırlık verildi. Böylece “Kolordu plan tatbikatlarının ordu plan seminerinin başlangıçta konulan maksatlardan uzaklaştığı” belirtildi.

*Yazışmaya rastlanmadı*
Askeri bilirkişiye göre, Olasılığı En Yüksek Tehlikeli Senaryo’nun (OEYTS) uygulandığı gizli seminere 3 general ve 12 subay gözlemci olarak katıldı. Ancak bu gözlemciler, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nın aksi yöndeki emrine rağmen senaryonun konuşulmasına herhangi bir müdahalede bulunmadı. Gözlemci general ve subayların müdahale ettiklerini gösteren bir kayda da rastlanmadı. Binbaşı Erdoğan, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nın seminerle ilgili herhangi bir değerlendirme yaptığını gösteren yazışmaya rastlanılmadığını da kaydetti.


YENİüAğ GZT. / 09/03/2010

----------


## bozok

*üzkan ve Balbay adil ve tutuksuz yargılama istiyor*

 

_İkinci ümraniye davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Cumhuriyet Gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Mustafa Balbay ile gazeteci Tuncay üzkan, adil, hızlı ve tutuksuz yargılama istediklerini belirttiler. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki duruşmanın ardından Balbay ve üzkan, basın mensuplarına yazılı bir açıklama göndererek, kamuoyunda “ümraniye” olarak bilinen dava ve soruşturmaların giderek genişlediğini, karmaşık bir hal aldığını savundular._

*Hukuki deliller yok*
Balbay ve üzkan, bir kişinin yaşamı boyunca hiç suç işlemeyeceğine dair söz verebileceğini, ama hiç yargılanmayacağına dair söz veremeyeceğini vurgulayarak, geçmişte defalarca mesleklerinden kaynaklanan durumlar nedeniyle yargılandıklarını, bunun mesleğin bir gerçeği olduğunu düşündüklerini kaydettiler. Açıklamada,_ “Ancak bugün hiç hak etmediğimiz, hukuki delilleri bulunmayan, ağır suçlamalarla karşı karşıyayız”_ diyen Balbay ve üzkan, mesleki faaliyetlerinin terör tanımı içine sokulduğu bir iddianamenin tutuklu sanıkları olduklarını belirttiler. Balbay ve üzkan açıklamada, şu görüşlerini aktardılar:

*Açıklığa kavuşturulmalı*
_“Gelinen noktada yargılanmamak gibi bir isteğimiz olamaz. Tam tersine bir an önce yargılanmayı istiyoruz, tüm iddiaların açıklığa kavuşmasını istiyoruz. Bunun üç temel koşulu olduğunu düşünüyoruz. Adil yargılama, hızlı yargılama ve tutuksuz yargılama... Sürmekte olan davada bu ilkeler ne yazık ki gözardı ediliyor.”_ Suçu hükmen kesinleşinceye dek herkesin masum olduğunu, oysa kendilerinin suçsuzluklarını kanıtlamaya çalıştıklarını kaydeden Balbay ve üzkan, mesleki başarılarının terör faaliyeti olarak önlerine konulduğunu kaydettiler.


YENİüAğ GZT. / 09/03/2010

----------


## bozok

*Derin İpucu!*

 

*28 şubat'ı yapanlar ile Ergenekon'u yapanlar aynı...*

Arda USKAN'ın 28 şubat'a ilişkin soruları Adelet eski Bakanı şevket KAZAN tarafından yanıtlandı ve bu röportaj da 7 Mart 2010 tarihinde TAKVİM gazetesinde yayınlandı!.. 

Röportajda bugünü görmemize yardımcı olacak, soru ve yanıtlar şöyleydi; 

"- Susurluk olayı sırasında *"Sürekli aydınlık için bir dakika karanlık"* 
eylemini gerçekleştirenler için* "Organize muhalefet cephesi"* tabirini 
kullanmışsınız. *O bir sivil toplum hareketi değil miydi?* 

- Olabilir ama *Batı üalışma Gurubu* tarafından destekleniyordu. O sokak 
yürüyüşlerini yapanların önde gelenlerini, Güven Erkaya Genel Kurmay'a davet 
etti: *"Devam edin"* diye hararetle destekledi. 

- Emin misiniz? Eylemi, *'Yurttaş Girişimi Platformu'* başlatmıştı. Hareketin 
başında Ergin Ciner (CİNMEN), Ersin Salman gibi isimler de vardı.

- Hepsi aynı yerden desteklendiler. Biz iktidardayken Susurluk olayını zaten 
sonuca bağlamıştık." 

O zaman; 

1- 28 şubat, Cumhuriyet, laiklik için değil, ılımlı İslam'ın (Protestan 
İslam) önünü açmak için yapımış ve başarılı olmuştur. 

- Türkiye'de 1000 yıl geçse de RP gibi bir hükümet bir daha iktidara 
gelmez. 

2- 28 şubat'ı destekleyen *Taraf avukatı Ergin CİNMEN* ve reklamcı *Ersin* 
*SALMAN'*ın bugün de Ergenekon'u desteklemesi çok doğru ve yerindedir.

- ABD'li egemenler nasıl 28 şubat sürecinde *"irticai faaliyetleri"* tehdit 
olarak algılattıysa, Ergenekon adı ile başlayan süreçte de *"ulusalcılığı"* 
tehdit olarak algılatmıştır!.. ABD'li egemenin kendine yönelen tehlike ne 
ise ona karşı savışır ve onu da tehdit olarak algılatır... Egemen eylemin 
(savaş, terör, tehcir, mübadele, soykırım, irtica, reform, değişim v.b) 
Ergin CİNMEN ve Ersin SALMAN gibi, oyuncu ve destekleycileri ise hiç 
değişmez... 

*Sonuç; Gladyo hep iktidardadır. Ve hep bir sonraki iktidarı belirler!..*

*8 Mart 2010* 
* 
Saygılarımla 

*Muammer KARABULUT** 


08.03.2010 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Orgeneral Berk'in `Alevi sevgisi' iddianame ekine girdi* 



*ERZURUM, (DHA) / VATAN / 10.3.2010* 


ERZİNCAN'da irtica ile mücadele eylem planı uygulamaya konulduğu iddiasıyla hazırlanan Ergenekon soruşturması iddianamesinin bir numaralı şüphelisi olarak hakkında 15 yıla kadar hapis cezası istenen üçüncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk'in *`Alevi sevgisi'*ne iddianamenin ekleri arasında yer verildi.

Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığı tarafından hazırlanan ve Erzurum üzel Yetkili İkinci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından kabul edilen Ergenekon iddianamesinin ekleri arasında *`3'ncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk ile ilgili değerlendirme'* bölümünde şu ifadeler dikkat çekti:

_"Saldıray Berk Erzincan ve civarında bulunan Alevi köyleri ile yakından ilgilenmektedir. Bu köylerin ihtiyaçlarının giderilmesi için ordunun imkanlarını kullanmaktadır. Yaptığı bu faaliyetler dolayısıyla Alevi köyleri ve dedeler tarafından sevilmekte ve kendisine takdir beratları verilmektedir. Saldıray Berk Sünni köylerle ve Sünni liderlerle ilgilenmemektedir. Saldıray Berk'in Alevi köy ve dedeleri ziyaretlerinde hanımefendi her zaman kendisine eşlik etmektedir. Saldıray Berk'in cemevleri ve Alevi köylerine olan ilgisi kendini meşrep olarak Aleviliğe yakın hissetmesinden kaynaklandığı değerlendirilmektedir."_

...

----------


## bozok

*Saldıray Paşa: "İddianame sakat"*



10 Mart 2010 / avazturk.com

*Ceyhun BOZKURT’un Haberi

Erzincan iddianamesine 1 numaralı şüpheli olarak adı yazılan 3’üncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk, hakkında itham edilenlerin ”sakat” olduğunu söyledi.* 


Edinilen bilgilere göre Orgeneral Berk, yakın çevresi ile yaptığı sohbette iddianamedeki ithamları ciddiye almadığını söyledi. Alevi köylerine yaptığı yardımların bile iddianamede suç unsuru olarak değerlendirilmesinin *“sakat”* bir mantığın ürünü olduğu değerlendirmesini yapan Orgeneral Berk, *“Aklı başında olan hiç kimse bu iddianameyi ciddiye almaz. üünkü iddianame sakat”* dedi.

üte yandan 2010 Kış Tatbikatı’na Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ ve kuvvet komutanlarının da katılması Orgeneral Berk’e moral verdiği öğrenildi. Tatbikatın başarılı bir şekilde icra edilmesinin de Orgeneral Berk’i memnun ettiği de yakın çevresi tarafından dillendiriliyor.

Bu arada Orgeneral Berk’in ifade vermeye gidip gitmeme konusunda henüz kararını netleştirmediği, gelişmelere göre hareket edeceği ifade edildi.

...

----------


## bozok

*BALYOZ’UN SES KAYITLARINI KİM ALDIRDI*



*İşte Doğan'ın kızının açıklamaları*

10.03.2010 14:43


Balyoz Planı; bir darbe planı … 

Beşiktaş Savcılığı, *“plan gerçektir”* diyerek hakkında iddianame hazırlıyor. üok sayıda muvazzaf ve emekli general, subay tutuklandı. 

Plan’la ilgili de çok şey yazıldı. 

En somut ve çarpıcı bilgi ise askeri bilirkişi olarak görev yapan Kurmay Binbaşı Ahmet Erdoğan’dan geldi. 

Kurmay Binbaşı bilirkişi, dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Aytaç Yalman ve Kara Kuvvetleri Kurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ plandan habersiz olduğunu rapor etti. Sonuçta özetle şöyle söyledi: Balyoz Planı *“eğer gerçekse”* darbe planıdır. 

Bilirkişinin tespiti aynen doğru. Gelin görün ki olayın detayları çok dikkat çekici… 

***

Balyoz iddiasının bir numaralı şüphelisi eski 1. Ordu Komutan emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın kızı *Pınar Doğan* internetteki kişisel sayfasında ilginç açıklamalarda bulundu. Açıklamanın bir kısmına pek çok kimse aşikar ama bir de detayları okuyun…
*
İşte Doğan’ın açıklaması:*

*5-7 Mart 2003′de 1. Ordu Komutanlığı’nın bünyesinde gerçekleştirilen Seminer Planı’nın içeriğinden Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nın ve Genel Kurmay Başkanlığı’nın haberi var mıydı?*

Askeri Savcılığın İstanbul üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na 24 şubat 2010’da gönderdiği bilirkişi raporunun basına sızması üzerine, bu rapor hakkında bir çok yayın yapıldı. Kimi basın mensuplarının yansıttığı şekliyle bu rapor, 1. Ordu Komutanlığı’nda gerçekleşen Plan Seminerinin içeriğinin Genel Kurmay ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’ndan saklandığını belirtiyor. Halbuki anladığımız kadarıyla bu saptama, Balyoz darbe planının gerçek olduğu faraziyesi üzerine yapılmış bir saptama;* raporun vardığı sonuç değil.
*
Nitekim daha önce, Askeri Savcılık, bu raporla ilgili olarak basında kamuoyunu yanıltıcı haberler yapılması üzerine bir açıklama yaptı ve *“bilirkişi raporu kamuoyunu yanıltacak tarzda haber konusu yapılarak, söz konusu dokümanların gerçek olduğu izlenimi yaratılmaya çalışılmıştır”* dedi.

Biz gene de Plan Seminerinin içeriğinin Genel Kurmay ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’ndan saklandığı iddiasini bir daha gözden geçirelim. Bunun ne kadar akıl almaz ve bildiklerimizle bağdaşmayan bir sav olduğunu izah etmeye çalışalım.

5-7 Mart 2003 tarihlerinde Selimiye kışlasında 29 general ve 162 subayın katıldığı bir seminerde Genel Kurmay ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’ndan gizlice darbe planlarının tartışılması mümkün değildir.

üünkü:

*(1)* Sözkonusu Seminere, kurallar gereği Genel Kurmay ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’ndan general düzeyinde temsilciler *“gözlemci”* statüsü ile katılmıştır. Ankara’daki Komutanlıklardan gözlemci olarak İstanbul’a gönderilen subayların kimliklerinin, bu görev için aldıkları harcırahların kayıtlarının takibiyle bulunması mümkündür.

*(3)* Genel Kurmay ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’ndan gözlemci olarak Plan Semineri’ne katılan personel, kendi hazırladıkları* “gözlemci raporunu”* (hem bilgilendirmek ve hem de Seminerde paralel bir çalışma ihtiyacı varsa bunu ortaya koymak için) Komutanlık’larına sunarlar. Dolayısıyla, üst komutanlıkların Seminer ile bilgilendirilmesi sadece 1. Ordu Komutanlığı tarafından gönderilen sonuç raporu ile kısıtlı değildir.

(4) üzetle, Genel Kurmay ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’ndan gönderilen gözlemci personelin nezaretinde yapılan seminerde bir darbe planının tartışması yapılmış olsaydı, bu bilgiyi bu gözlemci personelin raporlarında aktarması gerekirdi.

*(5) Söz konusu Plan Semineri’nin ses kayıtları, üetin Doğan’ın verdiği yazılı emir ile yapılmıştır. Ses kaydının yapılması için emir verdiği seminerde Genel Kurmay ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’ndan gizlice darbe planlarının tartışmış olması düşünülemez.
*
*Tekrarlıyoruz:* Genel Kurmay ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı tarafından görevlendirilen gözlemci personel, kendi bağımsız raporlarını Başkanlıklara kural gereği sunmuşlardır. Bu seminerde emir-komuta zinciri içersinde belirlenen görev dışında bir faaliyet olmuşsa Genel Kurmay ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nın zamanında haber almamış ve gereğini yapmamış olması mümkün değildir.

*
Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Balbay: Makul süre geçti* 



*12.03.2010 Cuma 13:25 / Cem TURSUN/İSTANBUL, (DHA)* 

EMEKLİ Orgeneraller Hurşit Tolon ve şener Eruygur'un sanıkları arasında yer aldığı İkinci Ergenekon Davası'nın 46'ıncı duruşmasında sanık ve avukatlarının talepleri alındı. 

Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, tutuklu sanık İbrahim üzcan'ın çapraz sorgusuna ara vererek, sanık ve sanık avukatlarının taleplerini almaya başladı.


Talepler sırasında söz alan gazeteci Mustafa Balbay, bir yılı aşkın süredir tutuklu bulunduğunu, tutukluluk için makul sürenin geçtiğini, yargılamanın adil, hızlı ve tutuksuz yapılması gerektiğini söyledi. 

Mustafa Balbay, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı'nın, eski kuvvet komutanlarının serbest bırakılmasının ardından yaptığı açıklamada delilleri karartma ve kaçma şüphelerinin olmadığını gerekçe göstermesini hatırlatarak, kendisinin de bu değerlendirmeye birebir uygun olduğunu söyledi. 

Türkiye’de hiçbir TV kanalının yasal olmadığını belirten Mustafa Balbay, _"üünkü geçmiş hükümetlerde olduğu gibi, halihazırdaki hükümet de frekans ihalesi yapmıyor. Yarın başka bir hükümet gelirse o da aynı şekilde bu ihaleyi açmayacaktır. üünkü bu ihaleler yapılır ve basın kuruluşları ruhsatlarını ellerine alırsa kendilerini daha özgür ve daha güçlü hissederler. Ancak medya üzerinde baskı oluşturmak için bu ihaleler gerçekleştirilmiyor"_ dedi.

Tutuklu sanıklardan gazeteci Tuncay üzkan, Kanaltürk televizyonunda vergi kaçırdığı, usulsüzlük yaptığı iddialarının dava dosyasına konulduğunu belirterek, yürümekte olan 16 davaya ilişkin vergi kontrolörleri raporlarıyla, vergi kaçırdığı iddialarının ortadan kalktığını söyledi. İstanbul 2. ve 5. vergi mahkemelerince bu davalara ilişkin verilen kararlarda, "Usulsüzlük ve özel usulsüzlük dayanaklarının ispatlanamadığının" yer aldığını ifade eden üzkan, kendilerine verilen vergi cezalarının bu mahkemelerin verdiği kararla iptal edildiğini söyledi.

Bu kadar çabuk çöken bir iddianame görmediğini ifade eden Tuncay üzkan, _"Türkiye’de kocaman bir cehalet, akılları ve yürekleri esir almak için mahkemenin içinde ve dışında çalışmaya devam ediyor. Bu peşin cezanın amacı ne? Bn daha ne kadar kalacağım? Müebbeet hapis cezası istemiyle yargılanıyorum diye, müebbet hapsi burada yaşamam mı gerekiyor.. Benim tutukluluktaki makul sürem nedir?"_ diye konuştu.

İkinci Ergenekon Davası'nda yargılanan gazeteci sanıklara üağdaş Gazeteciler Derneği'nden (üGD) destek geldi. üGD Başkanı Ahmet Abakay, Genel Sekreter Nurşen Tekin ve bazı üyeleri de duruşmayı izledi. Ahmet Abakay'ın yazılı yaptığı basın açıklamasında,* “Meslektaşlarımız Mustafa Balbay, Tuncay üzkan ve Hikmet üiçek'in duruşmasını izlemeye ve mümkün ise görüşmeye geldik. Gazeteci arkadaşlarımız için endişemiz şudur. Uzayan tutukluluk artık infaza yani cezaya dönüşmüştür. Kaçma ihtimalleri olmayan, delil karartacak durumu bulunmayan arkadaşlarımızın tahliye edilmesini, davalarının tutuksuz devamı hem ulusal yasalarımız hem uluslararası hukukun gereğidir. Geciken adalet, adalet değildir"* denildi.

...

----------


## bozok

*'Islak imza'da flaş gelişme* 



*'Islak imzalı belge' üzerinde parmak izi incelemesi yapılacak*

*12.03.2010 Cuma 11:57 / ANKA* 

Albay Dursun üiçek’in hazırladığı ve üzerinde ıslak imzası bulunduğu öne sürülen *“İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı”* üzerinde parmak izi, kağıt ve mürekkep incelemesi yapılacak. Jandarma Kriminal Laboratuarı, belgenin yazımında ve imza üzerinde eskitme yapılıp yapılmadığını, belgenin yazımında kullanılan kağıdın, yazıcı ve mürekkeplerin Genelkurmay Başkanlığı birimlerinde kullanılan ürünlerle uyumlu olup olmadığını inceleyecek. İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na gönderilen ihbar mektubu, zarfı ve ıslak imza iddialı belge üzerinde de parmak izleri ile diğer organik izler incelenecek.

Albay Dursun üiçek’in avukatı İrem üiçek, yaptığı açıklamada, “İnsanlık onuruna, akıl ve mantığa, demokrasi ve insan haklarına, hukuk devleti ve adalet ilkelerine, hiç bir yasal delile dayanmayan iftira ve karalama kampanyaları ile bir kısım medyayı yargısız infaz aracı olarak kullanarak, yazılmayan planı yazılmış, imzalanmayan belgeyi imzalanmış, işlenmeyen suçları işlenmiş olarak göstermede çok mahir olan bazı odakların milletin gözü önünde ortaya koydukları bu oyunların sona ereceği günlere az kaldı” dedi.

üzerinden 9 ay geçmesine rağmen sonunda 4 sayfalık belgenin *“hak ettiği şekilde”* inceleneceğini bildiren üiçek, şunları kaydetti:

_“Biz 9 aylık bu süreçte ıslak imzalı olduğu iddia edilen belge üzerinde başta parmak izi incelemesi olmak üzere, belgenin Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın yazışma usullerine uygun olup olmadığı, mekanik veya elektronik aletler vasıtası ile taklit edilip edilmediği, kopyalama ve taklit teknikleri ve imkanları karşısında, sahte ıslak imza üretmenin kolaylığı, imzanın sade ve yalın olduğundan taklidi kolay, tersimi basit ve tek hareketli bir imza oluşunun değerlendirilmesi, kağıt ve imza üzerinde eskitme yapılıp yapılmadığı, imzanın atılmış olabileceği tarih tespiti, belgenin yazımında kullanılan kağıdın, yazıcı ve imza mürekkeplerinin Genelkurmay Başkanlığı birimlerinde kullanılan ürünlerle uyum durumu konularında hem Adli Savcılıktan hem de Askeri Savcılıktan talepte bulunmuştuk. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Askeri Savcılığı, talebimiz üzerine Jandarma Kriminal Laboratuvarlarında inceleme yapılması surecini başlatmıştır. Islak imza iddialı belge Jandarma Kriminal Laboratuvarlarında talebimiz doğrultusunda incelenecektir. İstanbul Savcılığı’na bir ihbar mektubu ile gönderildiği iddia edilen mektup, zarfı ve ıslak imza iddialı belge üzerinde faili meçhul şahıs hakkında da parmak izi başta olmak üzere diğer organik izlerin incelenmesi de bu süreçte yapılacaklar arasındadır.”_

*-ERZİNCAN'DA "YARGISIZ İNFAZ"-*

Erzincan’a en son 2003 yılı Temmuz ayında özel bir gezi dönüşü ailece uğramış olmasına rağmen Dursun üiçek’in geçen yıl buraya gittiği ve bazı kişilerle görüştüğü yönündeki gizli tanık ifadeleriyle haberler yapılmasının *“yargısız infazın en acı örneği olarak Türk Hukuk Tarihine geçmeye mahkum”* olduğunu ifade eden İrem üiçek, şöyle dedi:

_“Medyayı kullanarak kamuoyunu ve yargıyı yönlendirme, başta Cumhuriyet Savcıları ve Yargıçlar olmak üzere kamu görevlilerini baskı altına alma eylemleri ve yargısız infazlara rağmen Yüce Türk Milleti adına yargılama gücünü kullanan Türk Yargısına güvenmeye ve inanmaya devam etmeliyiz. Zaman zaman haksızlıklar olsa da sonunda yüce adaletin tecelli edeceğine inanıyoruz. ‘Sahte Islak İmzanın Hikayesi’ni aylardır takip eden tüm vatandaşlarımızı, bir an önce gerçeklerin ortaya çıkarılması ve yargısız infazların önlenmesi için, başta o planın ele geçirilişi ve medyaya sızdırılması olmak üzere hikayedeki şüpheli noktaları sorgulamaya ve gerçeklerin peşinde olmaya davet ediyoruz.”_

...

----------


## bozok

*Açık Adres Açık Kimlik Skandalı*


 

_Erzincan iddianamesi eklerinde bir skandala imza atıldı. Muhbirler deşifre edildi:_

Erzincan iddianamesi eklerinde bir skandala imza atıldı. Jandarma üsteğmen Ersin Ersirger'in bilgisayarında listesi ele geçirilen 329 muhbirin açık adres, telefon, meslek ve görevleri gizlenmeden iddianamenin 5 no'lu klasörüne girdi. 

Türkiye'de yargı - siyaset gerilimine neden olan, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in tutuklandığı Ergenekon dosyasında yine tartışma yaratacak bir uygulamaya imza atıldı. İddianamenin delillerinin yer aldığı ek klasörlerinde jandarmanın bölgedeki istihbarat yapılanması ortaya döküldü. Dosyadaki 5 no'lu klasöre, soruşturma sırasında tutuklanan Jandarma üsteğmen Ersin Esirger'in bilgisayarından bulunan muhbir listesi girdi. Esirger'de bulunan *'Haber Elemanı Durum üizelgesi', 'Haber Elemanları Müdüre Verilecek Olanı', 'Elemanların Adresleri ve Telefon Numaraları ve üzellikleri', 'Elemanların Bilgileri' ve 'Aşırı Sağ Faaliyetler Timine Ait Haber Elemanları'* isimli belgelerde jandarmanın kullandığı 329 haber elemanına ait bilgiler bulunuyor. 

Bölgede, başta terör örgütü PKK ve aşırı sağ örgütlere karşı kullanılan istihbarat elemanlarının kimlik ve telefon bilgileri, otomobillerinin plakaları ile açık adresleri klasörde deşifre edildi. Terör örgütü PKK ile ilgili bilgi toplayan muhbirlerin karşısında *'Yaz döneminde bölgesinde PKK/Kongra-Gel terör örgütü hakkında bilgi verir'* gibi bilgiler yer alıyor. 

Jandarmanın muhbirleriyle ilgili tuttuğu *'Kimlik Bilgileri ve Sosyo-Kültürel Durumu'* başlıklı formda ise tüm muhbirlerin eşleri ve çocuklarıyla ilgili detaylı bilgiler de bulunuyor. Muhbirlerin bağlı olduğu* 'Toplayıcı', 'Birinci Amir', 'İkinci Amir'* gibi görev tanımları yapılan askerlerin isim, rütbe ve telefon numaraları dadosyaya olduğu gibi girdi. 

*HEMşİRE VE TUHAFİYECİ* 

5 no'lu klasördeki* 'Elemanların Adresleri ve Telefon Numaraları ve üzellikleri'* isimli 19 sayfalık dosyada bulunan *'Aşırı Sağ Faaliyetler Timine ait Haber Elemanları'* isimli belgede ismi listelenen 237 muhbirin meslekleri de açık açık yazılı. Bu listeye göre jandarma bölgede kuyumcu, fakültede öğrenci işlerinde memuru, bakırcı, oto kaportacı, maden mühendisi, tuhafiyeci, pastaneci, hemşire çiftçi, garson ve müftülük personelini muhbir olarak kullanmış. 

*'İrtibatlı Memurlar'* başlıklı dosyada ise *'Kamu Personeli'* isimli listede 12 memurun ismi verildi. 

*GİZLİ TANIKLAR AüIKLANMIşTI* 

Daha önce de Ergenekon davası ve Albay Cemal Temizöz'ün yargılandığı faili meçhul cinayetlerle ilgili dava kapsamında da aynı skandala imza atıldı. Bu dosyalarda da gizli tanıklık yapan bazı isimlerin isimleri açıklandı. 

*BU BİLGİLER DOSYAYA GİRMEZ* 

Erzincan'daki istihbarat elemanlarına ilişkin bilgilerin ek klasörlerde yer almasını *'deşifre edilmek'* diye niteleyen eski Devlet güvenlik Mahkemesi Savcısı Mete Göktürk sözlerine şöyle devam etti: 

_'İddianameye bütün belge ve bulguların yansıması diye bir şey olmaz. İddianamede ek klasör, ek dosya denilir ve içeriğinden bahsedilebilir ama olduğu gibi yansıtılmaz. Sözü edilen olayda kimlikleri deşifre olmuş, bu kişilerin deşifre edilmemesi önemlidir ama bu olayda olan olmuş. Eğer bunların deşifre edilmeleri zorunluysa, mahkeme başka türlü kanaate varamıyorsa, deşifre edilmesi yönünde de karar verilebilir.'_ 

Süleyman ARIOğLU /Akşam 


12.03.2010 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz Tutuklularından mektup*


 

_Balyoz tutuklularının avukatı E. Tuğg. Ercan Birol tutuklu olan muvazzaf ve emekli subayların durumları ile ilgili kamuoyunu aydınlatmak maksadıyla bir mesaj yayınladı._

Mesajı aynen yayınlıyoruz: 


“Değerli Ağabeylerim, Sevgili Arkadaşlarım; 

Balyoz Operasyonu kapsamında tutuklanan komutan ve arkadaşlarımız, 

E. Org. üetin Doğan, 

E. Korg. Engin Alan, 

E. Korg. Metin Yavuz Yalçın, 

E. Tuğg. Mehmet Kaya Varol 

E. Tuğg. Süha Tanyeri, 

E. Tuğg. İzzet Ocak, 

E. Kur. Alb. Suat Aytın, 

E. Kur. Alb. Emin Küçükkılıç, 

Tümg. İhsan Balabanlı, 

Tümg. Bekir Memiş, 

Tuğa. Turgay Erdağ, 

Kur. Alb. Ali Rıza Sözen ve 

Kur. Alb. Hasan Basri Aslan’ı 

avukat kimliğimle geçen hafta içinde Silivri ve Hasdal’da ziyaret ettim. 

Hepsi ayrı ayrı ,Balyoz diye bir plandan haberdar olmadıklarını, sadece 2003 yılında Ordu Plan Seminerine katıldıklarını söylediler. 

Plan seminerinde; 1 nci Ordu birliklerinin büyük bir bölümünün 2 nci Ordu’yu takviye etmek üzere Güneydoğu Anadolu Bölgesine intikal etmiş ve orada yurtdışı görevlere angaje iken; komşu bir ülkenin, harp sebebi saydığımız, karasularını 6 milin üzerine çıkardığını ilan etmesi üzerine savaşa doğru giden bir gerginlik sürecinde vukuu muhtemel olayları, deniz ve hava tatbikatları, uçak ve gemiler arasındaki çatışmaları, hudut birlikleri arasındaki ateş teatileri, seferberlik ilanı gibi olaylarla, bunlara paralel olarak geri bölge emniyetini ve iç güvenliği tehdit eden olaylar, bunlara karşı alınacak önlemler, olağanüstü hal veya sıkıyönetim ilanının gerekip gerekmediği gibi hususlar incelenmiş ve oyuncu karargahlar çözüm önerilerini sunmuşlar, tartışılmış, sonunda Ordu Komutanı Harekat Müdürü olarak bir hal tarzını ve görüşlerini açıklamıştır. 

üzetlemeye çalıştığım bu senaryoya göre özel ve ara durumlar içinde oyuncu karargahlara enjekte edilen; Ege’de gerginlik sırasında bir uçağımızın düşürülmesi, gemimizin batırılması, balıkçı teknelerine el konması gibi dış olaylarla, köprülere sabotaj yapılması, camilere bomba konması, halka ateş açılması, ünlü kişilere suikastler düzenlenmesi, rehin alınması gibi iç güvenlik olayları; bir kısım yandaş basın tarafından ülkede karışıklık çıkarmak ve darbeye elverişli bir ortam hazırlamak için planlanan olaylar olarak lanse edilmiştir. 

Soruşturma da bu anlayışla başlatılmıştır. Sorgu esnasında komutan ve arkadaşlarımıza iddialara esas olan belgeler bile tam olarak gösterilmemiş, bu husus Savcılık ifade tutanaklarına *“Belgeler kısmen gösterildi”* şeklinde geçirilmiştir. 

Mahkemece alınan kısıtlama kararı nedeniyle, CD’ler ve bilgisayar çıktıları şeklindeki belgeler ve deliller bir yana, ifade tutanakları ve bilirkişi raporları bile henüz şüphelilere ve avukatlarına verilmemiştir. Ancak iddianame hazırlandığında bunlara tam olarak ulaşabileceğiz. 

Komutan ve arkadaşlarımızın sağlık ve moralleri yerindedir. Gerçeklerin ergeç aydınlığa çıkacağı ve suçsuzluklarının kanıtlanacağı inancındadırlar. üzüntüleri, bu bilgi kirliğine ve TSK’ne karşı yürütülen yıpratma kampanyalarına karşı yetkili makamların, kamuoyunu yeterince aydınlatamamasıdır. 

Aldığım bilgileri ve izlenimlerimi sizlerle paylaşmak istedim. 

Saygılarımla sunuyorum. 



*Ercan Birol* 

E. Tuğg. (1968-Top.20)” 



12.03.2010 10:42:00 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*O ihbarın adresi bulundu* 


**

*13.03.2010 - 10:14 / gazeteport.com*


*TSK'nın bomba yüklü kamyonu için "şüpheli" ihbarının ABD, California'dan yapıldığı ortaya çıktı*

Ankara’yı ayağa kaldıran “bomba ihbarının”, elektronik bir oyuncu tarafından yön saptırması yapılmadıysa, ABD California’daki bir golf kulübünün yakınında yer alan villalardan birinden yollandığı ortaya çıktı. Bütün bu bilgiler, ihbarda bulunan ve "[email protected]" elektronik posta adresini kullanan kişinin, mesajını yolladığı “66.230.230.230” IP numaralı bilgisayarın nerede bulunduğunun sorgulanması sonucu belirlendi.

**

*YüN şAşIRTMAK İSTEDİ*
Habertürk'te yer alan habere göre bilgisayar uzmanları, ilk olarak soruşturma savcısının kararına yansıyan *IP numarası bloğunu veren şirketin Amerika’da olduğunu tespit etti. Bu elektronik postayı yollayan kişinin de “çok iyi bir hacker değilse” ABD’nin California Eyaleti’nin Placentia kentindeki E.PalmDr. Caddesi’ne bağlanan Holt Dr. Sokağı’nda yer alan “Altavista Golf Club”ın etrafına sıralanmış villardan birinde oturduğunu açıkladı.* Bilgisayar uzmanları bu kişinin aslında bu adreste bulunmasına karşın, elektronik postasını yollarken *“aynalı yön şaşırtma sistemi”* adı verilen bir yöntemkullandığını da belirledi. *Elektronik postayı yollayan kişi yön saptırmak için mesajını önce Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nden general düzeyinde bir irtibat subayının da yer aldığı, NATO’nun dönüşüm projesinin uygulandığı üssün de bulunduğu Florida Eyaleti’nin Tampa kentinden yollanmış gibi gösterdi.* 

Bununla yetinmedi, bir başka yön saptırması daha yaptı ve postasını Kansas üzerinden dolaştırıp, Washington’a, oradan New York’a, ardından da Londra’ya ulaştırdı. Buradan da Ankara’ya gelmesini sağladı. Bilgisayar uzmanları, postayı yollayan kişinin VPN (Virtual Private Network) olarak isimlendirilen sanal özel hat üzerinden bir başka adreste bulunmasına rağmen, sanki bu işlemleri yapmış gibi kendisini gösterebileceğine de dikkat çekti. Habertürk, bütün bu bilgilere soruşturmayı yürüten savcının *“kovuşturmaya yer olmadığına”* karar verdiği belgedeki bir numaradan ulaştı.

*SAVCININ EVRAKINA GİRDİ* 
Arınç’a suikast soruşturması nedeniyle Seferberlik Bölge Dairesi’nde de arama yaptıran üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mustafa Bilgili *‘kamyon’* soruşturmasını tamamlayarak ‘takipsizlik’ kararı verirken, kararının girişinde şu ifadeyi kullandı: “*Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü Muhabere Elektronik şube Müdürlüğü’ne 10.03.2010 tarih ve 15:57:17 saat aralığında 66.230.230.230 IP numarasıyla gönderilen elektronik postada...”* Bilgisayar uzmanları da Türkiye’yi ayağa kaldıran bu IP adresini taradı ve
California’daki adrese ulaştı.

*İşTE O MESAJ*
Savcı Bilgili kararında bombaların TSK’ya ait olduğunu ve “seri numarası” verilmek üzere Ankara’ya getirildiğine ilişkin görev yazısının da bulunduğunu belirtti ve soruşturmaya takipsizlik kararı verdiğini duyurdu. Savcı Bilgili kararına, gelen ihbar e-postasını da koydu. Gönderilen elektronik postada aynen şu ifadeler yer alıyor:

“Ankara Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu ve kozmik odada yapılan aramalardan sonra seferberlik üyeleri telaşa düştü. Ankara Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu kullanmış olduğu sivil personelden bütün kirli silahları birer birer toplayarak Ankara’ya getiriyor. Bu silahlar arasında keleşler, uziler ve G- 3’ler var. Belki de Türkiye tarihinin en kanlı olaylarını bu silahla çözeceksiniz. Bu kamyonu kullanan Mehmet üelik de seferberliğin sivil elemanı. Az önce Afyon’dan yola çıkan Ankara’ya gelecek olan 06-BJ-9915 plakalı MAN kamyona uzun namlulu silahları olan şahıslar nezaret ediyor.

*MUTLAKA KONTROL EDİN* 
Polis uygulamasından kurtulmak için araca subay kimliği taşıyan silahlı bir kişi bindirildi. Kontrollerde subay kimliğini gösterecek. Kolayca yol uygulamalarından kurtulacaklar. Bu aracı mutlaka kontrol edin. Ama dikkatli olmalısınız. üünkü silahlara nezaret eden uzun namlulu silah taşıyan kişi gerekirse çatışmaya girmeye de hazır olacak. Sevkıyatın ilk durağı Ankara. Silahlar burada elden geçirildikten sonra namlular temizlenecek. Seri numaraları değiştirilecek. Doğu ve Güneydoğu’ya dağıtılacak ve Nevruz’da ortalık kana bulanacak. Bu kez Muş Bulanık’taki olay bütün bölgeye yayılacak. Yapılacak eylemler aynı zamanda kozmik aramanın da cevabı olacak. Dosya bir daha açılmamak üzere tamamen kapanacak. Sayın kolluk kuvvetleri bu kamyonu durdurun ve mutlaka kontrol edin. İçindeki silahlar birçok faili meçhul olayı çözmenizi de sağlayacak. Seferberliğin bu kanlı oyununun önüne geçilmez ise sorumluluk omuzlarınızda...”

...

----------


## bozok

*"Kırmızı Başlıklı Kız" Ergenekon delili oldu 



13.03.2010 - 10:40

*

*Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’le ilgili iddianamede ilginç suçlamalar yer aldı.*

*ERZİNCAN-* Erzincan'da “İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı”nı uygulamaya koyduğu iddiasıyla tutuklanan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’le ilgili iddianamede ilginç suçlamalar yer aldı. Erzurum üzel Yetkili 2’nci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde 5 yıldan 28 yıla kadar hapis cezası istenen Başsavcı Cihaner’in 16 şubat günü evi, makamı, arabası ve üzerinde yapılan aramalarda delil niteliği taşıyan 659 belgeye el konulduğu belirtildi. 

*İddanamenin 14’üncü klasörünün 222’inci sayfasında delil sıralamasının 18, 19 ve 20’nci sırasında ‘Ergenokon Dosyaları DVD 1-2-3’ bulunuyor. Bilirkişiler tarafından incelemeye alınan CD, VCD, DVD olarak 90 kadar müzik, 180 kadar sinema filmi yer alıyor. İlhan Cihaner’in kızı Sıla’ya ait ödevleriyle 50 kadar çizgi filmler arasında ‘Temel Reis’, ‘Kırmızı Başlıklı Kız’, ‘Garfield’, ‘Cindrella’, ‘Bugs Bunny’, ‘Alaattin ve Sihirli Lambası’, ‘Tarçın’serisi, eşi Muhteber Cihaner’e ait ise Ayşe Tüter’e ait yemek tariflerine ait CD’ler deliler arasında gösteriliyor. Mozart, Sezen Aksu, Mahsun Kırmızıgül, Mor ve ütesi, Zülfü Livaneli, Ahmet Kaya, Neşet Ertaş, Zeki Müren, Funda Arar’a ait müzik, Nazım Hikmet, Attila İlhan’ın CD’leri ise dikkat çekiyor.* 

*'Bana el bombası ver'*
Vatan'ın haberine göre, iddianamenin eklerindeki 14’üncü klasörünün 208’inci sayfasında daha sonra özel yetkileri kaldırılan Cumhuriyet Savcıları Osman şanal, Rasim Karakullukçu, Mehmet Yazıcı’nın imzalarını taşıyan tutanakta, 16 şubat günü Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner hakkında arama ve el koyma işlemi yapmak üzere Erzurum’dan Erzincan’a gittikleri belirtildi. Operasyon öncesi hazırlığı görmek ve organize etmek için Erzincan Emniyet Müdürü Süleyman Oğuz’u makamında ziyarete giden üç cumhuriyet savcısı, burada yapılan görüşmeyi 26 şubat 2010 günü düzenledikleri tutanakla iddianamesinin ekinde yer almasını sağladı. İddianame ekinde bulunan tutanağa göre Emniyet Müdürü Oğuz’un görüşme sırasında şöyle konuştu: 

_“Geçenlerde Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İhan Cihaner beni ve Alay Komutanı Ali Tapan’ı toplantıya çağırdı. Akşam mesai saatinden sonra İl Jandarma Komutanı’nın odasında yapılan toplantı sırasında İlhan Cihaner, ’İliç Savcısı Bayram Bozkurt ve Erzurum Savcısı Osman şanal hakkında iki gizli muhbir dinledim. Bu savcılar, tanıklardan para karşılığı mühimmat istemiştir. İliç Savcısı’na suçüstü yapmak için el bombası gerekiyor’ dediğini, devamla ’Müdürüm bana 3-5 tane el bombası getirir misin?’ dediğini bunun üzerine kendisinin ’Başsavcım emniyette bu tür işler için kullanılabilecek el bombası bulunmaz. Alay komutanında vardır. Ondan isteyin’ diyerek başsavcının komplo için istediği bomba talebini geri çevirdim’ demiştir.”_ 

Cumhuriyet Savcıları Osman şanal, Rasim Karakullukçu, Mehmet Yazıcı 16 şubat günü yaptıkları Cihaner’in gözaltına alınması ve 17 şubat günü tutuklanarak Erzurum H Tipi Cezaevine konulması nedeniyle yetkilerinin HSYK tarafından kaldırılması nedeniyle Emniyet Müdürü Süleyman Oğuz’un ayrıntılı ifadesini alamadıklarını da belirttiler. 

...

----------


## bozok

*Kafes'in iddianamesi de hazır 


12.03.2010 - 17:41 / gazeteport.com
* 

*Gayrimüslimlere yönelik suikast iddialarının yer aldığı Kafes Eylem Planı'na ilişkin iddianame tamamlandı.*

*İSTANBUL-* İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı, ''Kafes Eylem Planı'' iddialarına ilişkin soruşturmanın tamamlandığını ve iddianamenin kendisine sunulduğunu bildirdi. 

Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesinden ayrılırken gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtlayan üolakkadı, ''Kafes Eylem Planı'' iddialarına ilişkin soruşturmanın tamamlandığını kaydetti. 

İddianamenin bugün kendisine sunulduğunu ifade eden üolakkadı, iddianameyi haftaya inceleyeceğini bildirdi. Soruşturma, özel yetkili Cumhuriyet savcıları Ercan şafak ve Murat Yönder tarafından yürütülüyordu.

...

----------


## bozok

*üantayı Ersin getirdi Munzur götürdü*

** 

*12.03.2010 - 10:23 / gazeteport.com*

*CHP milletvekili Ahmet Ersin'in gizli tanık Munzur’la Eriza Otel’deki görüşmesi kameralara yansıdı. Ersin görüşmeye elinde bir çanta ile geliyor. Bir süre sonra şüpheli Erdal Erdoğan çantayı alıp çıkıyor, onu da Munzur takip ediyor.*

*ERZİNCAN-* Star gazetesinin haberine göre, ilk gün _“Gizli tanık Munzur’la görüşmedim”_ diyen 3 gün sonra Munzur’la görüştüğünü kabul etmek zorunda kalan CHP Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin, _“Ben oturuyordum onlar yanıma geldi. Boşanma işi varmış işsizmiş onlardan bahsetti”_ demişti. Ancak gazetenin iddiasına göre, ortaya çıkan kamera görüntüleri CHP’li Ersin’in bu açıklamasını da yalanlıyor. *Bir başka dikkat çeken ayrıntı da Ersin’in elinde getirdiği çantayı Munzur’la milletvekilini buluşturan Paradise Pastanesi sahibi Erdal Erdoğan’ın alıp gitmesi*. 

*ELİNDE üANTA İLE MASAYA GELİYOR* 
*CHP’nin Erzincan Ergenekon davasını takip etmekle görevlendirdiği Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin’in Eriza Otel’deki görüşmesine ait kamera görüntülerini yayınladı. Görüntülerde Ersin elinde siyah bir çantayla gizli tanık Munzur ve Paradise Pastanesi’nin sahiplerinden Erdal Erdoğan’ın bulunduğu masaya geliyor. Erdoğan ve Munzur’la el sıkışan Ersin, masaya oturuyor.* 

*üANTAYI ERDOğAN ALIP üIKIYOR* 
*gizli tanıklara baskı yaptığı iddianameye giren ve önceki gün gözaltına alınan Paradise Pastanesi sahibi Erdal Erdoğan alarak otelden çıkıyor. Erdoğan’ın peşinden gizli tanık Munzur da çıkıyor. Yani Ersin’in getirdiği çantayı Erdoğan ve gizli tanık götürüyor. Görüntülerde Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner’in avukatı Hamit Sekman da yer alıyor.* 

*‘İFADENİ üEK’ BASKISI İDDİANAMEDE* 
Erzurum Savcısı Osman şanal’ın yetkilerinin HSYK tarafından alınmasının ardından ortadan kaybolan gizli tanıklar, daha sonra Erzurum Savcılığı’na verdikleri ifadede, kendilerini jandarmaların aldığını, Paradise Pastanesi sahibi Erdal Erdoğan’la birlikte Erzincan Adliyesi’ne götürüldüklerini, ifadelerini değiştirmeleri için ifade vermelerinin istendiğini, daha sonra da CHP’li Ahmet Ersin’le görüştürüldüklerini anlatmışlardı. Gizli tanıkların iddiaları iddianameye girmişti. 

*‘SİYAH üANTADA 80 MİLYAR VAR’*
*Gizli tanık Fırat verdiği ifadede “Erdal Erdoğan’ın Paradise isimli işyerine gittim. Burada siyah bir çanta getirdi, içinde 80 milyar olduğunu söyledi. ‘Bu parayı al, ifadenizi değiştirin’ dedi” şeklinde konuşmuştu. Gizli tanık Fırat, ifadesinde ‘siyah çanta içindeki 80 milyar’dan bahsederken, Ahmet Ersin’in Erzincan’daki Eriza Otel’e getirdiği ve Erdal Erdoğan’ın alıp götürdüğü çantanın da siyah olması dikkat çekici bir ayrıntı olarak göze çarptı.* 

*Ersin’e iki yalanlama*
Gizli tanıklara açık baskıyı belgeleyen kamera görüntüleri CHP Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin’in gizli tanıklara baskı yaptığı iddialarının ardından yaptığı açıklamalardaki çarpıklıkları da ortaya koyuyor. 

• CHP Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin, gizli tanık Munzur’la Eriza Otel’de görüştüğünün ortaya çıkmasının ardından Erzincan’daki basın toplantısında gazetecilerin soruları üzerine _“Gizli tanık Munzur’la görüşmedim”_ dedi. Ancak Ersin Ankara’da Kanal A televizyonunda katıldığı bir programda gizli tanık Munzur’la yaptığı görüşmeyi kabul etti. 

• CHP’li Ersin, Kanal A’daki açıklamasında gizli tanık Munzur’la görüştüğünü kabul ederek _“Ben oturuyordum onlar yanıma geldi. Boşanma işi varmış işsizmiş onlardan bahsetti”_ demişti. Ancak görüntüler Ersin’in bu sözlerini de yalanlıyor. 

• Görüntülerde gizli tanık, CHP’li Ersin’in yanına gitmiyor, gizli tanık Munzur ile Paradise Pastanesi’nin sahibi Erdal Erdoğan’ın olduğu masaya Ahmet Ersin gidiyor. Görüntü Ahmet Ersin’in, televizyon ekranlarından 70 milyona doğruyu söylemediğini ortaya koyuyor.

...

----------


## bozok

*CHP'li Ersin'den oteldeki buluşmaya yanıt* 

**

*13.03.2010 - 10:27 / gazeteport.com*

*Ergenekon Erzincan soruşturmasının gizli tanığı Munzur'la bir otelde buluştuğu kameralara takılan CHP'li Ahmet Ersin, "Hesaplaşmaya beni de alet etmeye çalışıyorlar" dedi.* 

*ANKARA-* *CHP’li Ahmet Ersin, gizli tanığa para verdiği iddialarını, “Param olsa Ziraat Bankası’na olan 20 bin lira borcumu kapatırım. Ben niye gizli tanığa para verecekmişim? Ne gibi bir çıkarım olabilir” diye yanıtladı.* 

Vatan'ın haberine göre, CHP İzmir Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin, Erzincan’da gizli tanıkla buluşup para verdiği iddiaları üzerine “Tamamen boş şeyler” dedi. CHP’li Ersin, gizli tanık Munzur’un yanına geldiğini doğrularak, “*Daha önce de söyledim. Bana gizli tanık olduğunu ilk önce belli etmedi. Psikolojisini de iyi görmediğim için konuşmayı uzatmadım. Ama bana gelse gizli tanık olduğunu söylese de, durumu mahkemeye, savcıya anlatmasını isterdim. Savcıya git demekten başka yapacağım bir şey olmazdı. Kendisiyle görüştüm diye baskı mı uygulayacaktım? Ayrıca baskı uygulayıp ne diyecektim*” dedi.

*üantamı unuttum*
Görüntülerle ilgili de açıklama yapan Ersin, otelden ayrılırken önce hesabı ödediklerini ardından da kahvaltı etmek için başka bir salona geçtiklerini söyledi. Ersin, orada bir özel televizyona diğer milletvekilleriyle röportaj verdiklerini belirterek, “*Ardından paltomu aldım dışarı çıktım. Bu sırada çantamı unuttuğumu fark ettim ve getirmelerini istedim. Biri de alıp çantamı bana verdi. Getirenin otelin sahibi olduğunu bile bilmiyorum. üantamı alıp çıktım. Zaten görüntüleri izlerseniz anlaşılıyor” dedi.* 

*Para değil pijama vardı*
*“80 bin lirayı kim kaybetmiş ben bulacağım” diyen Ersin, “Bu kişi yakınım değil, kardeşim değil. Gizli tanığa ne adına para verecekmişim? Niye o kadar para verecekmişim? üantanın içinde para değil pijamalarım ve traş takımlarım vardı” diye konuştu.* Erzincan’a giderek görevini yaptığını söyleyen Ersin, “Ben oradaki insan hakları ve hukuk ihlallerini incelemek için gittim. Kendimden de eminim. CHP genel Merkezi’nin onayı ve talimatıyla oraya gittim ve olanları gelip bildirdim. Birileri oyunlar oynuyorlar. Yazıyor çiziyor ama yanlış yapıyorlar. Doğru olmayan şeyleri yazıyorlar. Tamamen saçma iddialar” dedi. 

*‘Ben milletvekiliyim’*
AKP Grup Başkanvekil Bekir Bozdağ’ın kendisiyle ilgili, “Gizli tanıkla görüştü, suç işledi” yorumunu ise Ersin, “*Birincisi ben o şahsın gizli tanık olduğunu bilmiyordum. İkincisi o şahıs gizli tanığım dese, bir şey anlatmak istese dinlemeyecek miyim? Ben milletvekiliyim. Bunun neresi suç olabilir?*” şeklinde yanıtladı. 

*‘Komplo arayışı’* 
“Neden bu görüntüler basına sızdırılıyor, amaç nedir?” sorusunu ise Ersin, “Beni Erzincan Erzurum arasındaki bir hesaplaşmanın parçası haline getirmeye çalışıyorlar. Ama yanlış kayaya çarptılar. Ben kendimden ve yaptıklarımdan eminim. Bu tür saçma iddiaları ortaya atanların hedefi, komplolar kurup, benim üzerimden CHP’yi yıpratmak” diye yanıtladı. 

*Ahmet Ersin, Devlet Bakanı Cemil üiçek’in halen tutuklu olan İlhan Cihaner’i aradığını kendisinin ortaya çıkardığını belirterek, bundan rahatsız olan kişilerin kendisine yönelik bir komplo arayışı içine girebileceğini ima etti.* 

*Görüntüler internette*
Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner’in 17 şubat günü Erzurum üzel Yetkili 2’nci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından tutuklanmasının ardından 18 şubat günü Sivas Milletvekili Malik Ecder üzdemir ve Erzincan Milletvekili Erol Tınaztepe ile birlikte önce Erzurum’a giden CHP İzmir Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin, daha sonra Erzincan’da 13 şubat Caddesi’nde bulunan bir otelde kalmış ve temaslarda bulunmuştu. Ersin’in gizli tanık Munzur ve Avukat Hamit Sekman’la görüntüleri internet siteleri ve bazı gazetelerde yayınlandı. 

*Sekman: ‘Gizli tanıkla görüşmedim’*
*Erzincan’da Ergenekon davasından tutuklu bulunan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in avukatı Hamit Sekman da gizli tanık ’Munzur’ ile bir otelde Ahmet Ersin’le beraber görüştükleri yolundaki iddiaları yalanladı.* Milletvekili Ersin ile kısa bir görüşme yaptığını söyleyen Sekman, “Gizli tanıkla görüşmedim” dedi. Ersin’in gizli tanık Munzur ve Avukat Hamit Sekman’la görüntülerinin basına yansıması üzerine Avukat Sekman “O gün benim acilen Erzurum’a gitmem lazımdı.

Başsavcı Cihaner’in tutukluluğuna itiraz etmek için dilekçe vermemiz gerekiyordu. CHP Milletvekili aradı. Bilgi almak için çay içmeye çağırdı. Ben de kırmadım. Tahminen 10.30- 11.00 arası otele gittim. Ahmet Ersin’le görüşmem 5 dakikayı geçmemiştir. Zaten gizlilik kararı olduğu için dosya ile ilgili bilgi vermedim. Bu görüşme esnasında ben orada bir gizli tanık olduğunu bilmiyordum. Gizli tanık olduğunu bizden önce görüşme yapıldığını daha sonra duyduk. Görüntülerde bizim herhangi bir şekilde görüşmemizin olmadığını teyit ediyor. Biz hukukçuyuz. Hukuk zemininde çalışmalarımızı yaparız. Herhangi bir şekilde gayri yasal bir oluşumun veya görüşmenin içerisinde olmamız mümkün değil, tasvip de etmiyoruz” diye konuştu.

...

----------


## bozok

*"Darbenin başbakanı"na suç duyurusu*

**

*13.03.2010 - 12:13 / gazeteport.com*


*Eski AKP Balıkesir Milletvekili Turhan üömez’in avukatları, “Edindiğimiz bilgilerde Turhan üömez adının darbenin Başbakanı olarak geçtiğini öğrendik” diyen AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Edip Uğur hakkında Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na suç duyurusunda bulundu.*


*ANKARA -* Eski AKP Balıkesir Milletvekili Turhan üömez’in avukatları Engin Düzgün ve ümer Faruk Dere, “Edindiğimiz bilgilerde Turhan üömez adının darbenin Başbakanı olarak geçtiğini öğrendik” diyen AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Edip Uğur hakkında Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na suç duyurusunda bulundu. 


*üömez’in avukatları tarafından yapılan açıklamada AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Uğur’un 15 şubat’ta üömez hakkında “Bir daha milletvekili olamayacağını anlayan Turhan üömez, Balyozcularla, Sarıkızcılarla işbirliği içine girerek, yalan yanlış bilgileri aktararak onları yanlış işlerin içine sokmuş”, “Edindiğimiz bilgilerde Turhan üömez adının darbenin Başbakanı olarak geçtiğini öğrendik”, “Ben de onunla ilgili görüşlerimi ve duyduğum bazı iddiaları dile getirdim. O dönem üömez, Sarıkızcılarla, Balyozcularla, paşalarla falan toplantılara katılıyordu. Başbakanlığa oynadığını söyledim” gibi açıklamalarda bulunduğu, bu ifadelere karşı olarak, 16 şubat’ta iddialarının mesnetsiz olduğunun bildirildiğini, ancak bu güne kadar üömez’den özür dilenmediği, ifadelerin tekzip de edilmediği kaydedildi. Bu nedenle Uğur hakkında söz konusu iddialarını ispata davet için şüpheli sıfatıyla TCK’nın ilgili maddeleri kapsamında hakaret, iftira, suç uydurma, yargı görevi yapanı etkileme, suçu bildirmeme, suç delillerini bildirmeme, adil yargılamayı etkilemeye teşebbüs girişimlerinden dolayı Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı Basın Savcılığı’na suç duyurusunda bulunulduğu kaydedildi.*

*üömez’in kişilik haklarına, siyasi kimliğine, sosyal ahlaki ve inanç değerlerine, millet ve ülke sevgisine, demokrasiye ve hukukun üstünlüğüne olan inancı hilafına ve devam eden yargılamayı etkilemeye yönelik iftira ve hakaret içeren mesnetsiz ve ön yargılı olarak yapılacak açıklamaların tamamının hesabının yargı mercileri nezdinde sorulacağı ifade edilen açıklamada ayrıca, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’a bir mektup yazılarak Uğur’un iddialarına ilişkin ellerinde herhangi bir bilgi veya belge olup olmadığının sorulduğu bildirildi.* 

*(ANKA)*

----------


## bozok

*Otel buluşması, Tayyip-Başbuğ paslaşmasının uzantısı mı?*



Gelin bugün aktaracaklarıma siz hakemlik yapın!

şubat’ın son günlerine, yani iki hafta öncesine gidelim.

Aralarında Deniz Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı üzden ürnek ve Hava Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı İbrahim Fırtına’nın da bulunduğu çok sayıda emekli ve muvazzaf subay ve de general Ergenekon soruşturması çerçevesinde sabaha karşı göz altındadır.

TSK’ya karşı yapılan bu en geniş operasyonun hemen ertesinde 14 Orgeneral ve Oramiral Genelkurmay Başkanının Başkanlığında Karargahta bir araya gelir. Dahası, oluşan çok ciddi durum gündemi ile toplandıkları, resmi açıklama ile kamuoyuna duyurulur.

Tam bu süreçte Cemil üiçek de İspanya’da olan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın buyruğu ile apar topar Genelkurmay’a gider.

Uçan kuşlara bile laf yetiştirmesi ile ünlü Başbakanımız, bu olay hakkında tamı tamına 48 saat susar.

Akabinde üankaya Köşkü’nde malum zirve gündeme gelir!

Erdoğan ve Başbuğ ellerinde belge dolu çantalarla Cumhurbaşkanının yanında karşı karşıya gelmiş gibi bir görüntüye girerler...

Zirve sonunda çok ilginç bir şey olur ve uzlaşmayı çağrıştıracak şekilde üçlü, baş başa öğle yemeğini yer!

Aynı gün tam zirve sonrası saatlerde bir başka enstantane!

Adalet Bakanlığı Müsteşarı Ahmet Karaman, Ergenekon’dan sorumlu İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcı Yardımcısı Turan üolakkadı ile İstanbul Four Seasons Otelinde bir araya gelir.

Keza, Karaman’ın Ergenekon tutuklamalarını yapan hakim Ali Efendi Peksak ile de görüştüğü ileri sürülür.

Gazeteport bu iki görüşme konusunu Ahmet Karaman’a sorar.

Gazeteport’un aldığı yazılı cevap şudur:

- Adalet Bakanlığı Müsteşarı Ahmet Karaman’ın Turan üolakkadı ile Four Seasons Otelinde görüşme yaptığı doğrudur ancak konuşulan konu Hrant Dink davasına duruşma salonu teminidir... Müsteşar Karaman’ın Hakim Peksak ile görüşmesi ise söz konusu değildir.

şimdi sormaya başlayalım:

Bu görüşme niçin otelde yapılmıştır?.. Efendim Müsteşar o otelde kalıyordu cevabı ile bu soru cevabını 
buluyor mu?

Kuşkusuz bu buluşmayı önemli kılan zamanlamasıdır.

Müsteşar Karaman ile Savcı Yardımcısı üolakkadı, Kuvvet Komutanları ve diğer generaller gözaltı sürecinde ve de bazıları sorgulanırken buluşuyor.

Düşünün, böylesine önemli bir sorgu esnasında Adalet Bakanlığı Müsteşarı ve Ergenekon’dan sorumlu savcı yardımcısı Hrant Dink davasına salon ayarlanmasını üstelik otel odasında konuşuyor!

Hadisenin bir başka boyutu:

Ankara’da üankaya Köşkü’nde zirve yeni bitmiş ve yemek yenmektedir. İşte bu yemeğin birkaç saat sonrasında sabaha karşı gözaltına alınan Kuvvet Komutanları hakim tarafından değil, gözaltı kararını veren savcılık tarafından hakime sevk edilmeksizin serbest bırakılıyor... Sahi savcılık tutuklama sevkine bile gerek görmedi ise koca koca kuvvet komutanlarını sabaha karşı polis zoruyla niye aldırttı o zaman? Anlayamadığım bir başka şey de onlar serbest bırakılırken astları niçin tutuklandı?

şimdi birileri çıksa ve üankaya Köşkü’ndeki zirvede yine paslaşmalar oldu, olanlar onun gereği dese ne 
cevap verilecek?

Ben yorum yapmıyorum, yorum sizin efendim.


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 10 Mart 2010

----------


## bozok

*Mahkemeye ağır hakaret!*


 

Başkan Köksal şengün ile avukat Erikel arasında zaman zaman tartışmalar yaşanırken, şengün, hakaret olarak belirttiği konuşmasından dolayı Erikel'i sık sık uyardı.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada talepler bölümünde tutuklu sanık Servet Kaynak, geçtiğimiz çarşamba günü ifade vermesi için Emniyet Disiplin Kurulu'nca çağrıldığını, ancak gidemediğini söyledi. Kaynak, _"Gitmeyince meslekten atılacağım. Meslekten ihraç etmeye hiç gerek yok. Ben istifa dilekçemi veririm."_ dedi. Kaynak, meslekten atıldıktan sonra tahliye olmasının da bir anlamı olmadığını söyledi. 

Avukat Hasan Gürbüz, müvekkili Cengiz Köylü'nün ve birinci davanın tutuklu sanığı İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek'in Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığı'nca yürütülen *"İP/Karargah Evleri"* konulu soruşturma kapsamında tanık sıfatıyla ifadeye çağrıldıklarını ifade etti. Köylü'nün Hasdal Askeri Savcılığı'nca, Perinçek'in de Silivri Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'nca dün tanık olarak ifadelerinin alındığını belirten Gürbüz,_ "Askeri savcılık müvekkilimi şüpheli olarak görmüyor, tanık olarak görüyor. 16 aydır tutuklu tahliyesini istiyorum."_ dedi. 

Bu arada, Cengiz Köylü ve Doğu Perinçek'in, aynı soruşturma kapsamında şüpheli sıfatıyla ifadeleri alınmıştı. Köylü, tanık olarak verdiği son ifadesinde soruşturma kapsamında tutuklanan Yarbay Selami Selçuk üakmaklı'nın, 2007 yılında kendi emrinde öğretim elemanı olarak çalıştığını söylediği öğrenildi. İddiaya göre Köylü ifadesinde,_ "Kendisini daha önceden hiç tanımıyorum. Kendisi ile astlık üstlük ilişkisi dışında hiçbir ilişkimiz yoktur. Bu sorduğunuz MİT belgesini, kendisi tutuklandığı zaman basından duydum. Detayını ise 2009 yılı Ocak ayında Hava Kuvvetleri Askeri Savcılığı tarafından ifademin alınması neticesinde öğrendim. Bu belgenin kendisinde bulunması hususunda herhangi bir bilgim ve görgüm yok."_ şeklinde ifade verdi. 

Aynı konuya ilişkin yürütülen son soruşturmanın farklı olduğu, *"MİT belgesinde ismi geçen asker kişilerin karargah evleri veya başka bir siyasi yapılanma çerçevesinde askeri yargının görev alanına giren eylem ya da eylemleri gerçekleştirip gerçekleştirmedikleri"* olayına ilişkin adı geçen asker kişilerle ilgili olduğu öğrenildi. 

*BAşKAN şENGüN İLE AVUKAT ERİKEL ARASINDA GERGİNLİK* 

Tutuklu sanıklar Durmuş Ali üzoğlu ve İbrahim üzcan'ın avukatı Yusuf Erikel'in talebi sırasında sarfettiği _"Hakim beyler, burası mahkeme mi, morg mu, ameliyathane mi? Siz burada bizi sanık sayıp yargılıyor musunuz yoksa ölü sayıp kefenliyor musunuz? Yoksa bizim üstümüzden ameliyat yapıyor veya yapılmasına olanak mı veriyorsunuz? Siz hukukçu musunuz? Yoksa, ölü yıkayıcı mısınız? Yoksa, ameliyat cerrahı mısınız?"_ şeklindeki sözleri Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün'ün müdahalesine neden oldu. şengün, saygısızlık yaptığını belirterek Erikel'i sert bir tavırla uyardı. Erikel'in saygısıylık yapmadığını söylemesi üzerine Başkan şengün, sinirli bir şekilde* "Saygısızlığın daniskasını yapıyorsunuz. Sözünüzü kesmek istemiyorum ama konuşmalarınızı kulağınızla duyun."* diye ikinci kez uyarıda bulundu. 

Müvekkillerinin 22 aydır tutuklu olduğunu belirten Erikel, _"Sözlerimde bir saygısızlık yok. Morg kelimesinden dolayı mı tepki gösterdiniz?"_ diye sordu. şengün de *"Ne söylediğinizi duymuyorsunuz ki"* diye tepki gösterdi. Müvekkillerinin tutukluluğunda bir gerekçe gösterilmediğini, sözlerini hakaret olarak söylemediğini belirten Erikel, mahkemenin savunmaya saygı göstermesi gerektiğini söyledi. Bu konuşmaların savunma sınırını aştığını belirten Başkan şengün, mahkemeye bu şekilde hitap edilemeyeceğini söyledi. 

Başkan şengün'ün bu sözlerinden sonra Erikel_, "Hani kıyametin de cuma günü kopacağından bahsedilmektedir. Bu kıyamet haftalardır müvekkillerim aleyhine kopmaya devam etmektedir. Sizden isteğimiz şudur. Artık mahkeme heyeti olarak adeta bir İsrafil gibi adalet suruna üfleyiniz ve aylardır öldürdüğünüz adaleti, diriltip, felç ettiğiniz bu insanlara şifa veriniz. Burada biz maden arar gibi aylardır insafınızı aramaktayız. Ama nedendir bilinmez, var sandığımız halde o insafa ulaşamadık. Biz her hafta sizden tahliye manasında müjde muştusu umarken, geç saatler sizden aynı adaletin hala dirilmediği yönünde sala sesi işitmekten muzdarip olduğumuzu bilmenizi isterim. Sayın başkanım, eğer bizlerin konuşmalarından rahatsız oluyor veya da hukuk adına etkilenmiyorsanız, isterseniz hukuk adına sukut edelim, sukutumuz bu tahliyeye vesile olsun."_ dedi. 

üte yandan Bahçeşehir üniversitesi Hukuk Fakültesi öğretim üyesi Prof.Dr. Süheyl Batum, öğleden sonraki bölümde duruşmaya izleyici olarak katıldı. Duruşmaya hukukçu sıfatıyla, izlemek için katıldığını belirten Batum, _"Bir haksızlık olduğunun farkına vardığımızı yargılanan kişiler de görsün, onlara moral olsun istedim."_ ifadesini kullandı. 



12.03.2010 21:22:00 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*'Sinagogları bombaladınız mı?'*

 

Orgeneral üetin Doğan, savcı Bayraktar'ın sorusuna şu cevabı verdi:

Balyoz soruşturmasını yürüten üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Bilal Bayraktar, eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’a İstanbul’daki Neve şalom, Beth Israel sinagoglarının bombalanmasıyla ilgileri olup olmadığını sordu. 

Savcı Bayraktar, _“Balyoz Harekat Planı’yla aynı klasördeki listede bu sinagogların isimlerinin kırmızı renkte yazıldığını ve bombaların üretildiği ‘Gökkuşağı Deterjan’ firmasının ibaresinin de bulunduğunu”_ vurguladı. 

Hürriyet Gazetesi'nden Toygun ATİLLA'nın haberine göre; Balyoz Darbe Planı soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar, 15-20 Kasım 2003’te İstanbul’da Neve şalom, Beth Israel sinagogları, İngiltere Başkonsolosluğu ve HSBC Bank Genel Müdürlüğü’ne düzenlenen bombalı saldırıları emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’a sordular. 

Savcılara göre, Balyoz Harekat Planı içinde kiliseler ve sinagoglara ait hazırlanan listede sadece 2 sinagog öne çıkıyordu. 8 ve 21’inci sırada yazılı olan Neva şalom ve Beth Israel sinagogları diğerlerinden farklı olarak kırmızı kalemle yazılmıştı. Savcıları suçlamalarına götüren 2’nci şüphe ise emekli Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeri’nin kendi kaleminden çıktığı iddia edilen bir yazıda *‘Gökkuşağı Deterjan’* ibaresinin yer alıyor olmasıydı. Gökkuşağı Deterjan firması, El-Kaide militanlarının bombaları hazırladıkları İkitelli Organize Sanayi Bölgesi’ndeki yerdi. İşte, üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Bilal Bayraktar’ın, üetin Doğan’a yönelttiği o soru: 

*Gökkuşağı Deterjan belgede yazıyor* 

_“Balyoz Harekat Planı ile aynı klasörde yer alan Kiliseler ve Sinagoglar isimli belgede sinagoglara ait listenin 8’inci sırasındaki İstanbul Beyoğlu’nda bulunan Neve şalom Sinagogu ile 21’inci sırasındaki İstanbul şişli’de bulunan Beth Israel Sinagogu’nun diğerlerinden farklı olarak kırmızı renkte yazıldıkları tespit edilmiştir. Adı geçen sinagoglara yönelik 15 Kasım 2003 tarihinde El-Kaide terör örgütü tarafından eşzamanlı bombalı saldırı düzenlendiği, bahse konulu belgenin oluşturma tarihinin 25 şubat 2003 ve son kaydetme tarihinin 3 Mart 2003 olduğu ve Balyoz Harekat Planı’nın El-Kaide tarafından eşzamanlı operasyonları önceden haber verdiği. Konu ile ilgili olarak alınan ifade tutanaklarına göre bu eylemlerde kullanılan bombaların ‘Gökkuşağı Deterjan’ isimli işyerinde üretildiğinin anlaşılması soruşturma kapsamında incelenen Süha Tanyeri’nin el yazması notlarından 1530 ile numaralandırılmış belgede, ‘Gökkuşağı Deterjan’ ibaresinin yer alıyor olması birlikte değerlendirildiğinde, adı geçen bombalı saldırıların Balyoz Harekat Planı kapsamında yapılmış eylemler olduğu değerlendirilmektedir. Bu konuda değerlendirme yapar mısınız?”_ 

*Sorunun muhatabı ben değilim* 

Eski 1’inci Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan bu soruya şu cevabı verdi: 

_“Ben bunların kimler tarafından ne amaçla yapıldığını bilemem. Zaten önceki sorulara verdiğim cevaplarda olduğu gibi bilgisayar teknolojisi, gelişmeler ışığında her türlü belgeyi düzenleme, değiştirme yetkisine sahiptir. O yüzden bunların üzerinde oynanma ihtimali olabilir. Bu ispata muhtaç bir durumdur. Zaten bu sorunun muhatabı ben değilim.”_ 



GG


13.03.2010 09:52:00 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Başbuğ, kendini kurtarmak için boyun mu eğdi?*



Evet Sayın Başbuğ, ne oldu da kağıt parçası diye tanımladığınız Albay üiçek imzalı evrak bir anda kutsal ve gerçek belge haline geldi?

Parmak izi araştırması yaptırdınız mı?

İmza atılan kalemle ilgili teknik araştırmalar yapıldı mı?

İmzanın makinadan atılma ihtimalini değerlendirdiniz mi?

Bunlar yapılmadı ve kamuoyuna bu yönde bir bilgi verilmedi ise, Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı nasıl oluyor da kesin hüküm verebiliyor?

Dahası, savcılığın kesin hükmüne rağmen mahkeme neyi eksik gördü de tutuklama yapmadı?

En önemlisi, madem böyle bir tespit yapıldı yani Genelkurmay Karargahında hakikaten darbe planları hazırlandı ise, Albay üiçek herhalde bu işte tek değildir.

üyle ise perde gerisinde olanlar nerededir?

Sakın o yalnız başınaydı demeyin, bu eşyanın tabiatı gereği mümkün değil. 30 küsur generalin bulunduğu Genelkurmay Karargahında albay rütbeli biri sıradan görevlidir.

Hem bütün bunların üankaya Köşkü’nde yapılan üçlü zirvenin sonrasına denk gelmesi tesadüf müdür?

Birileri, bu tesadüf olayını Albay üiçek diyet olarak verildi şeklinde yorumlasa ne cevap verilecek?

Dün de yazdık, o buluşmanın hemen akabinde eski Kuvvet Komutanlarının üstelik savcılık tarafından serbest bırakılması ve diğerlerinin tutuklanması kayda değer değil midir?

Bitmedi!..

Yine üankaya Köşkü’ndeki o zirvenin sonrasında Balyoz soruşturması bağlamında TSK adına yapılan açıklamada, 2003 yılındaki seminer ve faaliyetlerden dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök’ün, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Aytaç Yalman’ın ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Kurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ’un haberdar olmadığının açıklanması ne anlama geliyor?

Yapılan bu açıklama Balyoz’u yargılayacak hakimleri etki altına almak değil midir? üyle ise Genelkurmay’ın sık sık feveran ettiği masumiyet karinesini TSK bizatihi kendisi çiğnemiyor mu?

Yoksa yapılan bu açıklama, aman üzkök, Yalman ve Başbuğ isimleri sorumlu olmasın ve zarar görmesin de, kim görürse görsün anlayışının ürünü müdür?

2003 yılında yüzlerce subayın katıldığı bir seminerde olan faaliyetleri koskoca Genelkurmay Başkanlığı 7 yılda öğrenemedi de, üankaya Köşkü’nde yapılan zirveden sonra mı birden akla geldi?

Evet, Deniz Baykal’ın önceki günkü grup toplantısında seslendirdiği bu soruların acil olarak cevaplanması sadece TSK için değil, ülke ve rejim adına olmazsa olmazdır.

Maalesef sonrasındaki acayip gelişmelerden hareketle üankaya’da yapılan üçlü zirve ve akabinde yenen kutlama yemeği, bu toplantının üstüne tıpkı Dolmabahçe misali bir gizem getiriyor! Belki öyle değildir ama gelişmeler sonrasında ortaya çıkan algı, bu zirvede büyük pazarlıkların yapıldığı ve Başbuğ’un 2003’deki Kara Kuvvetleri Kurmay Başkanlığı dönemi sorumluluğunu kurtarmak için boyun eğdiği şeklindedir. Dileriz bu algı yanlış olsun!


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 11 Mart 2010

----------


## bozok

*Bombalı kamyon olayı, Tayyip-Başbuğ mutabakatını sabote için mi?*



Bombalı kamyon hikayesinin gösterdiği şudur. Evet Tayyip Edoğan’la İlker Başbuğ, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün huzurunda anlaşmış ve mutabakata varmışlardır.

Buna göre TSK, kabulü zor anlaşılır tavizler vermiştir.

Mesela ıslak imza olayını ve hatta ’Balyoz’daki darbe teşebbüsünü zımnen kabul etmiştir.

Keza general düzeyindeki muvazzafların bile tutuklanmasına rıza göstermiştir.

Buna mukabil Tayyip Erdoğan da askere takındığı menfi tutumdan vazgeçeceğinin sözünü vermiştir.

Başbakan’ın önceki gün Elazığ’da verdiği fotoğraf bunun delilidir.

Tayyip Erdoğan’ın, adı balyoz soruşturmasında geçen 8. Kolordu Komutanı Korgeneral Mustafa Korkut üzarslan’ı hiç alışık olunmayan bir şekilde basının önünde kucaklaması, bilinçle verilen bir görüntüdür ve yeni bakışı yansıtmaktadır.

Belli ki Tayyip Erdoğan, 15 orgeneralin Karargahta toplanmasını askerin harekete geçmesi şeklinde okumuş ve politika değiştirme yoluna gitmiştir.

Hatırlayın, tam o süreçte Cemil üiçek’i Genelkurmay’a göndermişti.

48 saat bu konu ile alakalı hiç konuşmayan Erdoğan, darbe ihtimalinden ziyade Başbuğ’un, bildiklerimi açıklarım ifadesinden ürkerek taviz alma yolu ile uzlaşmayı seçmiştir.

İşte bu tablo dinci grup ve cemaatler tarafından okunduğu ve mutabakat göründüğü için, o çevreler harekete geçerek bunu saboteyi amaçlıyorlar.

Bombalı kamyon tahriki bu mutabakatı bozmak yani TSK’nın sabrını taşırmak içindir. Devletin içinde yuvalanmış o güruhlara mensup olanlar, böyle bir sabotaj için bu günlerde seferber haldedir.

O malum cephenin amacı, TSK’nın Yeniçeri gibi tasfiye edilmesi ve yerine yenisinin kurulmasıdır. Dolayısı ile Tayyip Bey’in askerle uzlaşması, o çevreler için sur çalınıp kıyametin kopması gibi bir hadisedir. üyle, çünkü o malum çevreler, TSK tamamen çökertilmezse AKP devranı bittiğinde, kendilerinin yok olacağını iyi biliyor.

Tayyip Erdoğan’ın buradaki tutumu ise çok boyutludur ve olaya kendi siyasi geleceği açısından yaklaşmasıdır. Halkın nabzını birebir tutan Erdoğan, son araştırmalarda TSK’nın mağdur, kendisinin de mağrur göründüğünü belirlemiş ve Başbuğ Paşa’nın yapacağı ifşaatları da dikkate alarak ve de tavizler alarak TSK’ya ateş-kes ilan etmiştir.

Ancak bütün bunlara rağmen bendeniz, bu mutabakatın süreceği noktasında emin değilim, çünkü benzer durum geçmişte de iki kere olmuş ve Tayyip Bey hem konjonktürün değişmesi hem de o malum grupların, *“Asker seni öldürecekti, işte belgeleri”* kışkırtmaları ile tutumunu değiştirmişti. İşte o malum dinci grup ve cemaatler yeni konjonktür oluşturmak ve Tayyip Bey’i bir kere daha vazgeçirmek için tezgahlara başladı,* Ankara’daki bombalı kamyon hikayesinin özeti budur.*



*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 11 Mart 2010

----------


## bozok

*Saldıray Paşa bahane, altın madenleri şahane…*



Kış tatbikatına, Cumhurbaşkanı ve Başbakan gitmedi. Genelkurmay *“zaten davet yoktu”* dedi. Yalnız adam görüntüsüne sokulan 3’ncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk Paşa *“ifade vermeye gidecek mi, gitmeyecek mi?"* tartışmaları arasında, biliyorum kafanız iyice karıştı. Hatta tüm uyarılarıma rağmen bizim Avaztürk ve müdür Necdet Pekmezci bile bazı haberlerde ters köşeye yattı (ne yapalım gazetecilik mesleğinde bazen böyle şeyler olur).


şimdi size neler olup bittiğini yazabileceklerim sınırında yazacağım. Sizde iyi not alın da bir daha ters köşe olmayın, gelişmeleri de iyi takip edin..


ünce, sanki Saldıray Paşa’ya posta koyuyormuş tavırlarındaki Cumhurbaşkanı, Başbakan ve Milli Savunma Bakanı’nın gerçekten bu tavırlarının altında ne olduğunun gerçeğini anlatayım size. Hani şu meşhur üçlü zirve var ya!..


Hah! şimdi onun öncesinde Genelkurmay Karargahı’nda düzenlenen orgeneral ve oramiraller toplantısına bir daha dönelim (ne yapalım gerçekleri hatırlamak için bunu sık sık yapmak zorunda kalıyoruz). Bu toplantıda generallerin hem Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’a hem de iktidar ve Cumhurbaşkanı’na nasıl rest çektiklerini size aktarmıştım. Bunu biraz daha açayım; Komutanlar, bu sefer yalnızca Hükümet’e değil Genelkurmay Başkanı ve Kuvvet komutanlarına da sessiz muhtıra vermişler. Saldıray Paşa’yı *"yem edemezsiniz"* deyip istifa mektuplarını masaya koyduktan sonra *"gereken tedbirleri alıp almamak sizin elinizde"* denmiş.


Hadi bugüne kadar gizli kalan bir gerçeği de sizlerle paylaşalım. Ergenekon sürecinde, bu karargahta ilk yapılan toplantı değilmiş meğer. Geçen sene, MGK eski Genel Sekreteri Tuncer Kılıç’ın tutuklanması sırasında da Genelkurmay Karargahı’nda bu mahiyette bir toplantı yapılmış ve aynı tavır sergilenmiş. Sonra da Tuncer Paşa serbest bırakılmıştı. Dünü de zaten siz hatırlarsınız.


Peki, kış tatbikatı?


Bu restleşmenin ardından, üankaya’da yapılan durum değerlendirmesinin ardından Kış tatbikatına katılmama kararı alınmış. Yani, Genelkurmay Karargahı adet olduğu üzere devlet protokolü kurallarına göre, Cumhurbaşkanı’na, Başbakan’a ve Milli Savunma Bakanı’na davet hazırlamış fakat bu daha sonra geri çekilmiş (demedi deme Müdür).


şimdi gelelim Erzincan’da başlatılan ve 3’ncü Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk Paşa üzerinde oynanan oyunların perde arkasına…


üncelikle şunu ifade edeyim, Berk Paşa ifade vermeye gidecek gibi görünüyor. üünkü, Karargahta yapılan değerlendirme ve çalışmalara göre, iddianame çürük ve hazırlanış ve yapılış şekliyle birçok hukuksuzlukları içeriyor. Yapılan çalışmalara göre, hazırlanan güya delil ve bunların içeren çuvallara birçok sızma yapılmış. Mühürlü çuvallar kanuna aykırı bir şekilde açılmış ve içine yerleştirmeler yapılmış. Bunları ispatlayacak tüm veriler hem karargahın hem de yüksek yargı organlarının elinde.


Askeri kaynaklardan edindiğim bilgiler göre soruşturmayı yürüten savcılar hakkında hem HSYK hem de Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı konu ile ilgili titiz bir çalışma yürütüyor. Denilen o ki; *“bunun sonucunda bazı savcıların meslekten men edilmesi bile olabilir!”*


Yani yeni bir şemdinli Savcısı Ferhat Sarıkaya vakası patlayabilir hazırlıklı olun.


Gelelim asıl bombaya. Bu işin arkasında sanki asker-iktidar çekişmesi ve *"dinsiz komutanların cemaatler taarruzu ve hatta darbe hazırlıkları var"* gibi görüntüler verilemeye çalışılıyor.


Değil mi?


Siz öyle sanın. Bu iktidarın yaptığı her hamlede akçalı işler olduğunu hep dilimin döndüğü kadar ifade etmeye çalıştım durdum. Ama sizlerin bu işleri daha iyi anlayabilmesi için bu olayın perde arkasını da biraz daha aralamak lazım geliyor herhalde!..


Yıllardır o bölgede istihbarat kurumlarımızın yaptığı çalışmalarda bazı kanun adamlarının, cemaat ve iktidar yanlısı sermaye ile ilişkiler tespit edilmiş.


Gariban Doğu Anadolu’da ne parası mı var?


İş,altın rezervleri dostlarım...


Altın rezervleri..


Askeri kaynakların anlattıklarına göre, AKP yanlısı iki medya organının patronları bu konuda bir ortaklık kurmuşlar ve bir cemaatin de güçlü desteğini arkalarını alıp tam işlerini tıkırına koydukları sırada, bazı *“Ergenekoncular”* bu işe taş koyup, dönen bütün fırıldakların peşine düşüp belgeleri toplamaya başlamasınlar mı?


İşte burada çelik-çömlek patlamış. Vay sen misin bunu yapan. Hemen Silivri’nin güzergahına raylar döşenmiş.


Dahası demeyin..


Daha ne olsun.


Herkes kendi hesabını yaparken, saldırıya maruz kalanlarında elleri armut toplamıyor. Gelişmeleri yakından takip edin. Her şey gün ışığına çıkacak. Din iman ve hatta demokrasi adına kılıç sallayıp milletin tüm inançlarına hançer saplayanların maskesi bir gün düşecek…


Saldıray Paşa’ya ne olacağına gelince.


O da diğer şerefli Türk Komutanları gibi sözde Kürdistan’a vatan topraklarının peşkeş çekilmemesi için dimdik ayakta ve yerinde duracak.


Bu yazdıklarıma var mı itirazı olan?



*Ahmet TAKAN* / avazturk.com / 4 Mart 2010

----------


## bozok

*Zapsu'dan Ergenekon İfadesi!*


 

Başbakan Erdoğan'ın eski danışmanı işadamı Cüneyd Zapsu, Ergenekon kapsamında ifade verdi.

Cüneyd Zapsu,* ''Ergenekon''* soruşturmasında gözaltına alınan bazı kişilerde ele geçtiği iddia edilen ve çeşitli meslek gruplarından kişilere ait olduğu ileri sürülen dinleme tapeleriyle ilgili yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında, mağdur ve müşteki sıfatıyla talimatla ifade verdi. 

Zapsu, öğleden sonra saat 14.30 sularında Ankara Adalet Sarayı'na geldi. 

Terör ve organize suçlara ilişkin soruşturmalara bakmakla görevli Cumhuriyet Savcısı tarafından yaklaşık 1 saat 30 dakika ifadesi alınan Zapsu, daha sonra adliyeden ayrıldı. 



16.03.2010 17:01:00 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Islak İmza Olayında şok!*

 

_Jandarma, üiçek'in imzaladığı öne sürülen belgede parmak izi taraması yapmak istiyordu._

_'Islak imzalı belge'de parmak izi araştırmak isteyen askeri savcılığa tahribat olur diye izin verilmedi._ 

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, 1 Mart'ta İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı belgesinin ıslak imzalı aslının mevcudiyeti iddialarını doğrulayabilecek bazı delillerin elde edildiğini, bu kapsamda planı hazırladığı iddia edilen Albay Dursun üiçek'in tutuklama istemiyle Askeri Mahkeme'ye sevkedildiğini, ancak tutuklama talebinin reddedildiğini açıklamıştı. 

Adli Tıp* "imza üiçek'in"* demişti 

Adli Tıp Kurumu da 7'ye 4 oyla* "İrtica ile Mücadele Planı'ndaki imza Dursun üiçek'e ait"* sonucuna varmıştı. 

*Taraf'ın iddiasıyla başladı* 

İrticayla Mücadele Planı, Taraf gazetesinin 12 Haziran 2009 tarihli sayısıyla gündeme gelmişti. Belgede, AK Parti ve Fethullah Gülen cemaatini yıpratmak için yapılması gerekenler sıralanıyordu. 

*'AKP ve Gülen'i Bitirme Planı'* başlıklı haberde, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nca yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında, bir şüphelinin ofisinde yapılan aramada ele geçirildiği iddia edilen bir belgeye istinaden, Genelkurmay Harekat Başkanlığı Bilgi Destek Dairesi 3. Bilgi Destek şube Müdürlüğü'nde *'İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'* adı altında bir çalışma yapıldığı belirtiliyordu. 

üalışmayı içeren belgenin altında 3. Bilgi Destek şube Müdürü Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in paraf ve imzasının bulunduğu iddia edilmiş ve belgeye ait fotokopiler yer almıştı. 

İrtica eylem planı, aylar sonra bir subayın savcılara gönderdiği *"orijinal belge"* ve beraberindeki ihbar mektubuyla tekrar gündeme gelmişti. Belgeyi gönderen subay, *"Tartışmaların başladığı dönemde Albay Dursun üiçek'in odasındaki belgelerin imha edildiğini, kendisinin sadece bu belgeyi kurtarabildiğini"* yazmıştı. 

Bu süreçte Albay üiçek iki kez tutuklanıp serbest bırakılmıştı. 

*CNNTüRK* 

16.03.2010 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Tuncay üzkan'dan şok Açıklama*

 

Tuncay üzkan cezaevinde yaşadıklarını Emin üölaşan'a anlattı...

*Atatürk’ün Nutku’nu bile terör delili sayıp müebbetimi istiyorlar.* 

üzkan, *“AKP’ye muhalif olmanın cezasını çektiriyorlar”* deyip ekledi: 
Evimde Atatürk’ün Bursa Nutku çıktı. Onu terör örgütü üyeliğinin delili saydılar. 2. kez müebbet istiyorlar. 

*“ Cezaevinde bizi 24 saat tuvalete kadar çekip izliyorlar… Dramlar yaşanıyor. İnsanlar deliriyor. ülüyor.”* Dedi. 

*TUTUKSUZ YARGILANMAK İSTİYOR* 
19 aydır Silivri cezaevinde yatıyor. 27 Eylül 2008’de tutuklanan gazeteci Tuncay üzkan, _“ Adil, hızlı ve tutuksuz yargılanmak istiyor. Ergenekon davası bir çıkmaz sokak. Dava tıkandı”_ dedi 



14.03.2010 12:24:00 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Komutanlar EDü ürgütünden Sorumludurlar*

 

*Adliyeye mutfak kapısından başını eğerek giren bir kuvvet komutanı olur mu?*

Doğu Perinçek 

SORUYORUZ 

Adliyeye mutfak kapısından başını eğerek giren bir kuvvet komutanı olur mu? 
Türk subayının yüzü beyaz kağıtlarla örtülür mü? 
Dört yıldızlı komutanların önüne etten duvarlar çekilir mi? 
Alınlarında hangi lekeler vardır ki, beyaz kağıtlarla örtülmektedir? 

*“SUü üRGüTü” GüRüNTüLERİ* 

Türk Ordusu’na karşı cepheden yapılanları başımız dik karşılıyoruz. Savaştır 
diyoruz; düşman elinden geleni yapacaktır diyoruz. Ama şu 23 şubat akşamı ekranlarda ve ertesi günü gazetelerde gördüğümüz etten duvar görüntüleri yürekleri yakıyor. 

Ergenekon tertibi başladığı zaman, Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Büyükanıt, *“Ordu suç* *örgütü değildir”* demişti. Böylece bizzat komutan, TSK’nın *“suç örgütü olabileceği”* tartışmasını açmış oldu. Psikolojik harekat komutanı teslim almıştı. En sonunda TSK, sanık yapıldı. Acı gerçek budur. 

Hilmi üzkök’ten bu yana genelkurmay başkanları, bu durumun sorumlularıdır. 

*ETTEN DUVAR üRGüTü (EDü)* 

Gelinen noktada komutanların yüzleri Etten Duvar ürgütü marifetiyle gizlenmektedir. 

Etten Duvar ürgütü! Yani EDü! 

İşte suç örgütü budur. İsterseniz utanç örgütü deyiniz! 

O etten duvarlar, o beyaz kağıt timleri, o mutfak kapısı organizasyonları: İşte 
bunlar da EDü’nün çeşitli yan örgütleri ve eylemleridir. 

*ETü YOK EDü VAR* 

Ergenekon, Poyraz, Kafes, Balyoz, arkası geliyor. *Genelkurmay, bunların hepsinin* *Amerikan yapımı Fethullahçı Gladyo uydurmaları olduğunu bilmiyor mu?* Ordu gerçeğini Genelkurmay bilmeyecek de, ayarlanmış savcılar mı bilecek? 

ETü yok, ama EDü, görüntüleriyle, fotoğraflarıyla ve diğer kanıtlarıyla gözler 
önündedir. Halk, EDü’den utanmaktadır. 

EDü’yü örgütleyenler, Orduya karşı psikolojik harekata hizmet etmektedirler. 

*NATO NE HALE GETİRDİ!* 

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, kozmik araştırmalar yapan hakimin TSK tarafından izlendiği haberleri üzerine, *“Toplum ne hale geldi”* diye açıklama yapmıştı (2 Ocak 2010 günlü gazeteler). 

EDü’nün fotoğraflarına bakan yurtseverler de şu saptamada bulunuyorlar: *Türk Ordusu* *ne hale getirildi!* 

Türk Ordusuna karşı yürütülen bu çamur savaşına tek mermi atmadan teslim olanlar, bu tablonun sorumlularıdır. Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Başbuğ, Türk Ordusuna kendi vatanında yapılan bir yabancı devlet operasyonuna razı olarak tarihe geçmiştir. 

Bugün sorulacak soru,* “Toplum ne hale getirildi”*den önce, *“Türk Ordusu ne hale* *getirildi”*dir? 

NATO sürecinin vardığı yer, Türk Ordusunda kimlik bunalımıdır. 

*NİüİN ADLİYEYE GETİRİLDİğİNİZİ BİLMİYOR MUSUNUZ* 

Koca koca emekli komutanlar ve onları örnek alanlar, *“Ben niye Adliyeye getirildim”* diye şaşkın şaşkın sorular soruyorlar. 

*Onları bilgilendirelim:* Siz galiba bir tarihte Atatürk Devrimi’ni savunuyor 
olduğunuz için, oraya getirildiniz. 

Bilmiyor musunuz, siz vatana hizmet suçlularısınız! Boynunda idam fermanıyla 
İstiklal Savaşı veren Mustafa Kemal Paşa gibi. 

Bu gerçek, *“Polisler senden ne istiyor”* diye yakınan hanımefendilere de 
anlatılmalıdır. 

*PSİKOLOJİK BOMBARDIMAN KARşISINDA TAM SİPER* 

Bazı komutanların içlerinde volkanlar patlıyormuş! 

*O volkanlar biraz da dışlarında patlasa ya!* Hiç olmazsa bu millet komutanlarıyla iftihar eder. 

Bu manzaraları verenler de sorumludur. 

Görevlisiyle, emeklisiyle Türk subayı ve astsubayı, psikolojik savaş bombardımanı karşısında sürekli tam sipere yatarak nereye varacaktır? 

Aklı başında olan herkes, bu soruyu sormaktadır. 

*GüKTEN GELEN GURURLU ADAMLAR* 

Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nın yayınlarında, Türk Ordusunun Mü 176’da Hun askeri örgütlenmesiyle kurulduğu yazıyor. 

üin kaynakları, Hun akıncılarından *“Gökten gelen gururlu adamlar”* diye söz ediyorlar. (şiu şu ve Tang şu gibi üin imparatorluk kayıtları, Liu Mai Tsai ve diğerleri). 

Biz, o *“Gökten gelen gururlu adamlar”*ın bugün de var olduklarını biliyoruz. 

Hala o gururla yabancı devlet operasyonlarına göğüs geren Türk subay ve astsubayından söz ediyoruz. 

*“Gökten gelen gururlu adamlar”,* bozkırın binlerce yıllık örgütlenme birikimiyle ve uçan atlarıyla üin duvarlarını aşmışlardı. 

şimdi mesele, NATO’nun kimlik bunalımı süreçlerinde örülen etten duvarları aşmaktır. 

Emperyalizme karşı iki yüzyıllık savaş birikimiyle o duvarlar da aşılacaktır. 

*Bir kamyon dolusu paranoya* 

*üzcan YENİüERİ* 

Askeri makamlar bir kamyonla askeri malzeme taşıdığını emniyete bildiriyor. Emniyet ise başka bir kaynaktan gelen bir ihbar üzerine harekete geçerek bu kamyonu emniyete çekiyor.* Emniyet askeri makamlara değil hangi amaca hizmet ettiği bilinmeyen* *ihbarcıya inanıyor.* Yalnızca bu olay bile ülkenin yetkililerinin ve kurumlarının içinde bulunduğu hazin durumu göstermeye yeter. 

ülkenin bir kurumu diğer bir kurumundan kuşku duyuyor! 

Emekli Ordu komutanları operasyonla emniyete götürülüp sorguya çekiliyor. 

Savcı savcıya operasyon yapıyor. Tutuklamalar ve tuhaflıklar birbirini takip ediyor. 

ülkenin savcısı diğer savcısından kuşku duyuyor! 

Muhbirlik, gizli tanıklık, itirafçılık en gözde meslekler haline geliyor. İftira, 
itham ve iddia sektörü doğuyor. Gizli tanıkla milletvekili görüşüyor. Görüşme 
internet sitelerine düşüyor. 

ülkede kimliği herkes tarafından bilinen tanığa, gizli tanık deniyor! 

Yargıtay dinleniyor. Hakimler dinleniyor. Ortamlar dinleniyor. Suçlular suçsuzlar 
herkes dinleniyor. 

ülke dinleyenlerin dinlendiği bir arena halini alıyor! 

Yargı yürütme tarafından kuşatıldığından, tam tersi yürütme ise yargı tarafından kuşatıldığından yakınıyor. 

Yargı yürütmeden, yürütme yargıdan şikayet ediyor! 


*Açılımı açmak!* 

Genelkurmay Başkanının ses kayıtları medyaya servis ediliyor. Gizli kalması gereken ifadeler çarşaf çarşaf gazetelerde yayınlanıyor. *İnsanlar mahkemeden önce medyada* *yargılanıyor.* 

*ülkede yasa dışılığa yasa deniliyor!* 

Jandarma istihbaratının kullandığı bütün kişiler isim, adres ve telefonlarıyla 
gazetelere düşüyor. 

ülkenin istihbaratının kendisi istihbarata muhtaç hale geliyor! 

Anayasa Mahkemesi tarafından mahkÃ»m edilen iktidar partisi, Anayasa’yı değiştirmek için gerekirse referanduma gideceğini açıklamış bulunuyor. 

*ülkede Anayasaya uymayanlar Anayasayı kendisine uyduruyor!* 

AKP İktidarı dünyaya, Türkiye tipi açılım modeli sunacağı iddiasıyla ortaya çıktı. 
Sonra konu panelistler, sanatçılar, sinemacılar, tiyatrocular ve dizi oyuncularına 
havale edildi. Açılımdan söz edenler dahil hiç kimse açılımla neyin açılacağını 
anlamış değiller. 

ülkede açılımın kendisi açılıma muhtaç haldedir. 

*Kuşku duyanları yok etmek!* 
Günümüz Türkiye’sinde kavramlar karışmış, vicdanlar katılaşmış, liderler 
inatlaşmıştır. Bu tür ortamlar ancak fanatik ve dogmatik insanlar üretir. 
Dogmatiklik ve fanatiklik ise kuşkuya izin vermez. Kuşkuyu yok etmenin yolu, kuşku duyanları yok etmekten geçer. Yok etmek mümkün değilse, hapishaneye tıkarak susturmak en kestirme yoldur. Dışarıda olan kuşkucular ise içeri alınmak paranoyası yaşamak zorunda kalır. 

Sonuçta ülkede herkes ve her kesim farklı gerekçelerle bir şeylerin paranoyağı 
haline gelmiş durumdadır. İçinde bulunulan durumu deli diye tımarhaneye tıkılan bir bilgenin şu sözleri çok güzel özetler:* ‘Onlar bana deli dediler ve ben onlara deli* *dedim, lanet olsun onlara ki, beni ele geçirdiler’.* 

Artık *‘bir kamyon dolusu paranoyası olan bir ülkede toplum sağlıklı kalabilir mi?’* sorusunu herkes kendi kendisine sorabilir. 


16.03.2010 / internetajans

----------


## bozok

*İşte Dursun üiçek’in yol haritası* 



*Müyesser YILDIZ'ın Haberi

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nın, “ıslak imzalı belgede” parmak izi araştırılmasını reddetmesi, Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek cephesinde, “Türkiye’de bir ilk” şeklinde değerlendirildi ve sürprizle karşılandı.*


üiçek’in, bu gelişmeden sonra *“ıslak imza makinesi”* için ABD’ye noter onaylı müracaatta bulunmayı planladığı öğrenildi.


üiçek hakkındaki davada avukatları, hem İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, hem de Askeri Savcılık’tan, *“ıslak imzalı”* olduğu öne sürülen belgede parmak izi araması yapılması, ayrıca Genelkurmay’da kullanılanlarla aynı olup, olmadığının tespiti için bu kağıdın, kullanılan mürekkebin cinsinin ve kağıttaki imzanın yaşının tespit edilmesini istedi.


Ancak Jandarma Kriminal’in, *“parmak izi araştırmasında kullanılacak kimyasalların belgede tahribata yol açabileceği”* uyarısı üzerine Askeri Savcılık, belgenin *“aslı”* burada olduğundan İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’ndan parmak izi araştırması için izin istedi. İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı ise, parmak izi araştırmasına izin vermedi.


Daha önce Avaz Türk’e, *“İyi niyetin gereği olarak Başsavcılığın parmak izi araştırmasına izin vermesini umuyoruz”* diyen Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in avukatı ve kızı İrem üiçek, son kararın kendileri açısından bir sürpriz olduğunu, bir anlamda *“sorgu sürecinin tıkandığını”* açıkladı. Buna rağmen tüm hukuki yolların deneneceğini belirten İrem üiçek, *“Kendi suçsuzluğumuzu ispat etme mecburiyeti ile karşı karşıya bırakılıyoruz”* dedi. üiçek, bundan sonra nasıl bir yol izleyecekleri hakkında da şunları söyledi:


*“Türkiye’de ıslak imza makinesi var mı, yok mu, varsa nerededir bilmiyoruz. Bu yüzden noter huzurunda Dursun üiçek’in imzasını alıp, ABD’ye göndermeyi planlıyoruz. Buradan, yine onların yasal prosedürü neyse, noter veya bilirkişi huzurunda Dursun üiçek’in ıslak imzasının, imza makinesinden bir örneğinin alınmasını talep edeceğiz. Oradan gelen sonucu da yine Adli Tıp, TUBİTAK ve Jandarma Kriminal’e sunacağız. Aynı sonucun çıkacağına eminiz.”*


İrem üiçek bunun dışında, parmak izi dışındaki diğer taleplerinin, yani kağıt ve mürekkebin cinsiyle, imzanın yaşının tespiti konusundaki incelemelerin yapılmasında ısrarlı olacaklarını bildirdi.


*Neyle Mücadele Ettiğimizi Bilmiyoruz*


İrem üiçek, ABD’de ıslak imza makinesi araştırması başta olmak üzere, tüm bu inceleme ve araştırmaların büyük maliyet gerektirdiğini vurgularken de, *“şu ana kadar 16 dava açtık. Maliyet yeterince yüksek, ancak bunu önemseyecek durumda değiliz. üünkü üzerimize çok feci geliniyor ve daha önemlisi neyle, kimlerle mücadele ettiğimizi bilmiyoruz. Bu yüzden gücümüz yettiğince, sonuna kadar gideceğiz”* dedi.



16 Mart 2010 / avazturk.com

----------


## bozok

*Saldıray Paşa’nın restini gördünüz mü?*



Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ, Cumartesi günü sürpriz yaptı. ATATüRK'ün Kara Harp Okulu'na girişinin 111'inci yıldönümü töreninde Başbuğ geçen yılın aksine sadece _'Teşekkür konuşması'_ ile yetinmedi bu kez Harbiyelilere hitaben çarpıcı mesajlar verdi. Başbuğ,Harbiyelilerden tek yumruk ve demir gibi sağlam olmalarını istedi.

İlker Başbuğ’un ikinci sürprizi ise Milliyet gazetesinin Pazar günkü manşetiydi. Başbuğ, Milliyet Gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Fikret Bila’ya *“ açık açık”* konuşmuştu. Mülakatın omurgası Balyoz Operasyonu, Dursun üiçek ve Köşk’teki üçlü zirvenin üstüne oturtulmuştu.Yazıya bir-iki gönderme yaptıktan sonra asıl söyleyeceklerime geçeceğim.

Fikret Bila soruyor:

*“O iki gün tabi Türkiye’de çok dikkatli izlendi. Komutanların istifa kararı aldıkları ya da istifa edecekleri gibi haberlere de rastladık. üyle bir eğilim yansıtıldı mı üankaya’daki üçlü zirvede?”*

Başbuğ cevaplıyor.

*“Hayır kesinlikle böyle bir şey söz konusu değil. Kesinlikle ne konuşulmuştur, ne tartışılmıştır, ne yansıtılmıştır”*

Böyle bir şey olsa da Genelkurmay başkanı çıkıp *“ evet böyle oldu “* demez herhalde.

İlker Başbuğ, TSK’nın içinde büyük bir travma yaratan Balyoz operasyonu, üetin Doğan ve ıslak imza mağduru Dursun üiçek hakkında ise işi hukuka bırakarak sahip çıkar gibi yapıyor. Emeklisinden muvazzafına moralleri bugünlerde oldukça bozuk olan TSK’ya da *“ölünceye kadar sahip çıkarım “* mesajı veriyor.

üçlü zirvedeki pazarlık iddialarını reddediyor. Ama Başbuğ, herhalde bu zirve öncesinde kamuoyunun gözleri önünde söylediği *“Bizimde elimizde belgeler var. Gerekirse açıklarız”* sözlerini unutuyor.Bu sözlerin arkasından hala bir şey gelmediyse ,bunun adı pazarlıktan başka ne olabilir?

Ama hakkını vermek gerek, İlker Başbuğ’un Fikret Bila’ya verdiği mülakat aynen kendisinin anıldığı gibi oldukça diplomatik.

ünceki yazımızda, Ergenekon operasyonunun nasıl Genelkurmay’a havale edildiğini yazmıştık. 3’ncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk’in de karargaha ne kadar kırgın olduğunu ve istifa noktasından nasıl vazgeçtiğini aktarmaya çalışmıştık.

Fikret Bila’nın yazısında bu unsuru eksik gördük. Yargıda, MİT’te, TSK ve tüm siyasi partilerde büyük fırtınalar koparan Erzincan soruşturması ve Orgeneral Saldıray Berk’e hiç girilmemişti. Neyse fazla meraklanmamıza gerek kalmadan Pazartesi günkü Hürriyet gazetesinde Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Enis Berberoğlu’nun hem Genelkurmay Orgeneral Başkanı İlker Başbuğ hem de Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Işık Koşaner ile yaptığı mülakatı okuyunca biraz daha aydınlandık. *(Komutan herhalde medya grubu içindeki dengeleri gözetti ama Radikal gazetesini unutmuş.Orada bir sıkıntı olabilir)*.

Mülakatta özetle şöyle deniyor:

*“GENELKURMAY Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Işık Koşaner Hürriyet’e Erzincan dosyasını açtı. Başbuğ ve Koşaner, 3’üncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk’in isminin bir numaralı şüpheli olarak geçtiği iddianamede yer alan suçlamalara iki açıdan karşı çıktı: ‘Tamamen gizli tanık ifadelerine dayanıldı ve askeri yetkililere bilgi verilmedi, bilgi istenmedi.’ İki komutan Hürriyet’e bu çerçevede bilgi aktardı, ‘Biz gerçekleri anlatıyoruz, gerçeğin arkasındayız, bu nedenle Saldıray Berk’in arkasındayız’ mesajını verdi”*

Gerçekten Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ, Cumartesi günü en gencinden başlayarak TSK üzerinde büyük bir moral operasyonu yaptı. Bu operasyonla TSK içindeki kaygı, tepki, kırgınlık soru işaretleri ve moralsizliği ne kadar giderir bilemeyiz. Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın komutanlara sarılıp fotoğraf vermesi de Başbuğ’a yardımcı olur mu?

Hem Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın hem de Başbakan’ın yeni manevraları Ergenekon operasyonunu ne kadar etkiler?

Bakalım…

Bekleyip, göreceğiz.

şimdi biz kendi köşemizden, elde ettiğimiz bir bilgi ile size farklı bir bakış açısı sunalım...

Yakın çevresinden aldığımız bilgilere göre, Erzincan soruşturması yüzünden bir ara düşündüğü istifa sürecinden vazgeçen 3’ncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk hem Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na hem de Hükümet’e rest çekti. Berk, bu restini de İlker Başbuğ’a bizzat şu cümlelerle iletti;

*“Bu üniforma ile beni tutuklamaya kimsenin gücü yetmez. Kim ne yaparsa yapsın görevimin başındayım. Ağustos ayı geldiğinde beni emekli edersiniz. Ben de üniformamı çıkardıktan sonra gerekli şekilde gerektirdiği biçimde mücadelemi yaparım. Bundan da hiç çekinmem…”*

Saldıray Berk’in bu restinin bu demeçlerde etkisi oldu mu?

Bu soruya da gelişmeler yanıt verecek.

Evet kıymetli okurlar, her ne kadar İlker Başbuğ üçlü zirve öncesinde karargah toplantısında komutanların istifa iddialarını reddetse de ortaya taraflar arasında bir yumuşama hali çıkmış durumda. Biz bu durumdan asla rahatsız olmayız. Aksine çok memnun oluruz.

Ama aklımızın bir köşesinden, hiç çıkmayan ve hala aydınlatılmayan bir Dolmabahçe mutabakatı var ki; o hep bizi aksi yönde dürtüyor. O mutabakattan sonra yapılan 22 Temmuz Genel Seçimleri’nde AKP tekrar tek başına iktidar olmuş ve ardından da Abdullah Gül üankaya Köşkü’ne çıkmıştı.

Ne yapalım?.. şimdilik, bize *“hayırlara vesile olur İnşallah”* demek düşer.






*Ahmet TAKAN* / [email protected] / 15 Mart 2010

----------


## bozok

*Karargah, Saldıray Paşa’yı akladı* 


*]* 

16 Mart 2010 / avaturk.com

 *Ahmet TAKAN’ın Haberi*

*Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri ithamları birer birer çürütüyor.*


Erzincan iddianamesinin 1 numaralı sanığı olarak hakkında dava açılan 3’üncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk, Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’u masumiyeti konusunda ikna etti.


Edinilen bilgilere göre, Orgeneral Berk ile ilgili olarak Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un emri ile inceleme başlatıldı.


Genelkurmay’da oluşturulan bir heyet bu amaçla Erzincan’a giderek Orgeneral Saldıray Berk ile görüştü.


Heyet, *“mülakat”* adı altında Orgeneral Saldıray Berk ile yüz yüze görüştü. Görüşmede Orgeneral Berk’e ortaya atılan iddialar anımsatıldı.


Orgeneral Berk, hakkındaki iddiaların tamamen düzmece olduğunu belirterek, ithamları reddetti.


İddiaların komplo olduğunu söyleyen Orgeneral Berk, suçlamaların tamamının gizli tanıkların ifadelerine dayandığını anlattı.


*Rapor hazırlandı*


Mülakat heyeti, Orgeneral Berk’in anlattıklarını ve dosyadaki ithamları inceledi. Yapılan görüşmeden ikna olarak ayrılan heyet Ankara’ya döndü.


Heyet , Orgeneral Berk’in anlattıklarını ve iddialar ile ilgili belgeleri bir rapor haline getirerek Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’a sundu.


Raporda, Orgeneral Berk ile suçlamaların maddi delillerinin bulunmadığı, aleyhinde hazırlanan dosyanın tamamen* “gizli”* tanıkların ifadeleri ile hazırlandığına vurgu yapıldı.


*Başbuğ ikna oldu*


Mülakat heyetinin hazırladığı rapor Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Başbuğ tarafından incelendi. Rapordaki bilgi ve belgelerden Orgeneral Berk’in masumiyetine inanan Orgeneral Başbuğ, bunun üzerine harekete geçti. Orgeneral Başbuğ, bu raporun ardından gazetecilere kamuoyunda yankı uyandıran açıklamaları yaptı.


...

----------


## bozok

*İkna olamadım Sayın Paşam, sorularım var…* 


Milliyet gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Fikret Bila’nın Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ ve *“kurmayları”* ile yaptığı röportaj, kazasız belasız tamamlanmış bulunuyor. 

Başbakan olsun, Genelkurmay Başkanı olsun, Cumhurbaşkanı olsun; bu seviyedeki insanlar karşılarına hangi gazeteciyi oturtacaklarını çok iyi bildiklerinden bu türden röportajlar istisnasız *“herhangi bir tatsız duruma mahal verilmeksizin”* atlatılıyor. Onlar *“gazetecilerini”* nasıl iyi tanıyorlarsa, *“gazetecileri”* de onlara hangi sorunun sorulup hangi sorunun sorulamayacağını iyi biliyorlar.


*“İlker Başbuğ ve kurmayları”* derken, *“kurmayları”* kelimesini şunun için tırnak içine aldım:


Biliyorsunuz General Başbuğ, şimdiye kadar bu tip önemli konularda basın toplantısı yapmayı tercih etti. Basın toplantısının formatı da şöyleydi: ünde Genelkurmay Başkanı, yanında kuvvet komutanları, biraz arkada da ordu komutanları ve tümgeneraller…


*Askeri konsey gibi!*


Başbuğ, Hürriyet Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Enis Berberoğlu’na verdiği röportajla birlikte bu formatı değiştirmeye başladı. Artık *“seçilmiş”* gazetecilere özel demeç veriyor ve yanında *“askeri konsey”* değil; sadece Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı Arslan Güner ile Genelkurmay Adli Müşaviri Hıfzı üubuklu bulunuyor. Habertürk’ten Fatih Altaylı ve son olarak da Fikret Bila’nın karşısına bu yeni formatla oturdular.


şu mesajı veriyorlar: 


*“İddiaların hepsiyle TSK’nın bütünü muhatap değildir.”*


Nitekim, röportajın akışında General Başbuğ’un özenle bir takım ayrımlar yapmaya başladığını görüyoruz. ürneğin, *“Askeri savcılık ayrı, karargah ayrıdır; ikisini birbirine karıştırmayın”* vurgusunu yapıyor sürekli. İyi de Sayın Paşam, askeri savcılık tarafından başlatılan soruşturmalar neden şimdiye kadar Genelkurmay’ın internet sitesinden duyuruldu? Soruşturmalar hakkında askeri savcılıkça yapılması gereken açıklamalar neden sizin tarafınızdan yapıldı?


Aynı şekilde, askeri savcılıkça yürütülmesi gereken soruşturmalara neden *“sivil savcılar”* el attı? Başbakan neden *“Ben bu davanın savcısıyım”* dedi? Bu şekilde tutuklanan askerlerin sayısı 100’ü buldu ve siz bu duruma hiç de itiraz etmediğiniz gibi muvazzaf askerlerin lojmanları aranırken, yanlarına bir de askeri savcı görevlendirdiniz?


Neden o zaman *“suçlama yaptığınız konu, askeri bir mahalde işlenmiş suçu kapsamaktadır; dolayısıyla yetki askeri savcılıktadır; şuradan şuraya adım atamazsınız”* demediniz de yaşını başını almış ordu komutanlarının 25 yaşındaki terörle mücadele polisleri tarafından kollarına girilerek götürülmelerini *“hukukun gereği”* diye açıkladınız?


şimdi Fikret Bila hangi konuyu sorsa, *“O askeri savcılığın yetkisinde, biz karışmayız”* veya *“O dediğiniz sivil savcılığın yetkisinde, biz bilmeyiz”* diye kestirip atıyorsunuz?


*Diyeceğim, Ba'de Harab'ül Basra, yani Basra harap olduktan sonra bu ayrımı yapmanın acaba geleceğe dönük olarak ne faydasını görmeyi ummaktasınız?*


*Saygıdeğer Paşam, Basra’nın harap olması şudur:*


*Genelkurmay, kendi teğmenini, albayını, generalini canı sıkıldıkça kumpas düzenleyenlere sorgusuz sualsiz teslim eden bir karargah durumuna düşürülmüştür. ülümünden sonra suçsuzluğu ortaya çıkmış olan Yarbay Ali Tatar’ın canına kıymadan önce “Hukuka saygı adı altında bu linçe göz yumuluyor” diye yazdığı mektubun mahşerde bile yakaları bırakmayacağını siz de çok iyi biliyorsunuz.*


Bundan daha kötüsü, Genelkurmay Başkanı *“Bazı elit askerleri kurtarmak için üankaya salonlarında pazarlık yapan, kelle alıp kelle veren”* bir konuma düşürülmüştür. Ve hiç kusura bakmayın, siz bunun böyle olmadığı konusunda hiç de ikna edici şeyler söyleyemiyorsunuz…


Aksine, *“askeri yargı-sivil yargı-karargah”* arasında üstüne basa basa ayrım yaparak, iddiaları doğrulamış gibi oluyorsunuz…


Yani, üankaya’da bir pazarlık yapıldığı iddialarını…


üyle ya, durup dururken neden birden bire *“askeri savcılık ile karagahın ayrı şeyler olduğunu”* kavrayıverdiniz?


Kusura bakmayın, ben bu durumda üankaya’da *“Bundan sonra askerlerin gelişigüzel tutuklanmaları meselesine bir düzen getirilecek; askeri konuları askeri savcılık, sivil konuları sivil savcılık ele alacak; hükümet ile Genelkurmay bu işlerden uzak duracak”* şeklinde bir anlaşmaya varıldığını düşünürüm.


Siz de Fikret Bila’ya yaptığınız o açıklamalarla basında ancak Pakize Suda’yı, İclal Aydın’ı, Hülya Avşar’ı ikna etmiş olursunuz…


*ürneğin, ne bendenizi, ne de şamil Tayyar’ı ikna edemezsiniz…*


Yanlış anlaşılmasın, askeri savcılık ile Genelkurmay’ın, sivil savcılıklarla Adalet Bakanlığı’nın (dolayısıyla hükümetin) birbirinden uzak durması ilkesel anlamda kesinlikle doğru bir durumdur.


Sorduğumuz şu: 


*Neden ocaklar söndükten, onurlar lekelendikten, canlara kıyıldıktan, TSK’nın Türk Milleti nezdindeki saygınlığına bu kadar gölge düşürüldükten sonra?* 


*Ve neden kapalı kapılar arkasında alınan kararlarla?* 


Son bir soru daha:


*Siz bu mutabakata uyulacağını gerçekten düşünüyor musunuz?*


*Yani, yarın sabah uyandığınızda muvazzaf kuvvet komutanlarının gözaltına alındığını duymayacağınızdan emin misiniz?*




yazan : *Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / KENT GAZETESİ / 16.3.2010

----------


## bozok

*Levent Göktaş'a şok Sorgulama*

 

*Ergenekon tutuklusu Emekli Albay Levent Göktaş Gaffar Okkan suikastıyla ilgili sorgulandı.*

CNNTürk'ün haberine göre Ergenekon tutuklusu Emekli Albay Levent Göktaş Gaffar Okkan suikastıyla ilgili sorgulandı. 

Diyarbakır Emniyet Müdürü Gaffar Okkan, Diyarbakır'da 24 Ocak 2001 tarihinde uğradığı silahlı saldırı sonucu 5 polisle birlikte hayatını kaybetmişti.


17.03.2010 18:13:00 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Tutuklanmasına!...Serbest Bırakılmasına!*


*Gültekin üztürk*


*DURUşMA -1* 

*Hakim:* Ergenekon örgütüne mensup musun?

*Komutan:* Ben TSK mensubuyum, başka bir örgüt bilmem.

*Hakim:* Darbe planı yaptın mı? Yaptırdın mı?

*Komutan:* Asla! Ben ve mensubu olduğum TSK demokrasiye bağlıdır. Darbe, Cunta yasadışıdır. Bize bu tür suçlamaların yöneltilmesini kabul etmiyor, kınıyor ve reddediyorum!

*Hakim:* Hükümeti ve Anayasal düzeni, cebir ve şiddet kullanarak yıkmaya teşebbüs etmek, bu amaçla gizli örgüt kurmak ve bu örgüte katılmak suçunu işledikleri hakkında kuvvetli şüphe olduğu için *sanığın tutuklanmasına* karar verilmiştir.

***

*DURUşMA-2*

*Hakim:* PKK Terör ürgütü'nden ayrılıp*, ''etkin pişmanlık yasası''*ndan yararlanmak amacıyla, Kandil'den geldiğin doğru mu? Terör ürgütü'ne katıldığın için pişman mısın?

*PKK Militanı:* Biz, önderimiz APO'nun emriyle, T.C'e mesaj getiren barış elçileriyiz. Pişman değiliz, pişmanlık yasasından da yararlanmak istemiyoruz.

*Hakim:* Yani PKK'den ayrılmadınız, pişman değilsiniz, APO İSTEDİğİ İüİN,ONUN MESAJINI GETİRDİNİZ, öyle mi?

*PKK Militanı:* Evet! Aynen öyle, biz elçiyiz.

*Hakim:* Terör ürgütü'ne katıldıkları için pişman olduklarını, hiçbir suça karışmadıklarını, etkin pişmanlık yasasından yararlanmak istediklerini beyan eden sanıkların *serbest bırakılmalarına* karar verilmiştir.

***

*DURUşMA-3*
*Hakim:* Balyoz darbe planını hazırlayıp, hükümeti devirmeye yönelik gizli bir örgüt kurdunuz mu? Cami, müze bombalamayı tasarladınız mı?

*Komutan:* Asla ! Bu suçlamaları kabul etmiyorum! Bize bu suçu atanları lanetliyorum! şerefle 45 sene hizmet ettiğim TSK, Vatan ve Millet için canını seve seve feda adecek kahramanların ocağıdır. Ruh hastalarının düşüncesi olan bu tür düzmece planlarla TSK'nın ilişkisi olamaz. İddiaları reddediyorum!

*Hakim:* Hükümeti ve Anayasal düzeni cebir ve şiddet kullanarak değiştirmeye kalkıştıkları, bu maksatla gizli örgüt kurdukları konusunda kuvvetli şüphe olduğu için sanığın tutuklanmasına karar
verilmiştir.

***

*DURUşMA -4*
*Hakim:* Uyuşturucu kullandığınız, bulundurduğunuz, uyuşturucu örgütlenmesine katıldığınız doğru mu ?

*Mega Star T.:* Uyuşturucu kullandığım ve bulundurduğum doğrudur. Satıcı veya örgüt mensubu değilim.

*Hakim:* Sanığın serbest bırakılmasına karar verildi.

***

_(Açık İstihbarat : Yukarıdaki derleme, AçıkİstihbaratTürkiye E-posta grubuna yollanan mesajda, Gültekin üztürk olarak gözükmektedir. Bir yanılgımız sözkonusu ise, lütfen bildiriniz)_



8.3.2010 / Açıkistihbarat

----------


## bozok

*Belge Açıklanmayacak*



*Açık İstihbarat üzel*

Türkiye'nin kendi standartlarına göre bile kontrolden çıkmış gündeminin insanların söylemi üzerinde olumsuz bir etkisi var. 

Bugün edilen bir lafın yarına hatırlanmama; hatırlansa dahi, gündemde eski yerini koruyamama ihtimali o kadar yüksek ki; herkes bugün cesurca konuşabiliyor. Yarın'a Allah kerim. 

Son yargı krizi, paşaların tutuklanması derken; silindi gitti Genelkurmay Başkanı Başbuğ'un söyledikleri. 

Hatırlarsanız Başbuğ; ellerindeki belgeleri açıklayabileceklerini söylemişti. 

Bu laflar üzerine; darbe zamanlarının şakşakçısı Altan ailesinin kahraman demokratı Ahmet Altan, babasının malı gibi kullandığı Taraf gazetesinin sürmanşetinde _"Açıkla Paşa"_ başlığı altında , _"hodri meydan"_ çekti. 

*İzleyenlerin gözlerini yaşartan bu restleşmenin bir yere varacağı , bir belgenin açıklanacağı yok.* 

Ahmet Altan ; daha doğrusu ona sufleyi verenler de bunu çok iyi bildiğinden bu kadar bol keseden kahramanlık yapıyor. 

Yargı krizi öncesi; Habertürk'ün röportajı ile gündeme oturan sözlerin bir belge açıklama ile sonuçlanmayacağını görmek için müneccim olmaya gerek yok. 

*1)* Elinde gerçekten açıklanacak belge olan bir akıl , bu belgeyi açıklamadan önce, _"elimizdeki belgeyi açıklarız"_ şeklinde bir söyleme girişmez. 

Türkiye gibi zeminin bu kadar kaygan olduğu ve her yönden baskı gelebilecek bir süreçte bu tarz bir açıklama, _"gel, bu belgeyi açıklamamı engelle"_ çağrısından başka bir anlam taşımaz. Daha radikal bir bakış açısı ile ; dışarıdaki odaklara,* "üzerimdeki baskıyı alın, yoksa bu belgeyi açıklamayı daha fazla engelleyemeceğim"* mesajı vermekten başka bir anlam ifade etmez. 

*2)* Elinde belge olduğu halde bu tarz bir söyleme girişen bir akıl, büyük ihtimalle, elindeki belge ile pazarlığa oturmak isteyen bir akıldır. Bu durumda belgenin açıklanması değil, açıklanmaması daha büyük ihtimaldir. 

Uğur Dündar'ın yıllarca _"az sonra şu dosyayı açıyoruz"_ bantları geçip , sonra bu dosyaların nasıl açıklanmadığını hatırlayanlar, bu yöntemin çok da yeni bir yöntem olmadığını bilirler.

Bu iki madde ışığında; lafzı edilen belgelerin açıklanmayacağı aşikardır. 

Fakat bu tezi sağlamlaştıran bir diğer unsur; _"belgeleri açıklarız"_ söylemine girişen aklın geçmişteki performansıdır. 

*3)* AKP'nin devlet sistemine bu kadar hakim olmadığı doğum günlerinde, Mülkiye Başmüfettişi *Candan Eren,* Tayyip Erdoğan ve ekibine yönelik en kapsamlı çalışmalarından birini yürütmüştü. 

Bu çalışma sonucu ortaya çıkan rapor, eklerindeki belgeleri ile birlikte, Tayyip Erdoğan'ın İstanbul Belediye Başkanlığı dönemindeki ekibi ile birlikte bütün para ilişkilerini ortaya koyan bir rapordu. O günlerde _"şiir okumaktan mahkum olan lider"_imajı ile mazlumlaşmakla meşgul olan Erdoğan'la ilgili o ve benzeri raporlardaki gerçekler belgeleri ile deşifre edilseydi; Erdoğan'ı CHP lideri Baykal bile siyasete sokamazdı. 

Tayyip Erdoğan'ın en mahrem röntgenini çeken bu belgelerin ve raporların Genelkurmay'ın elinde olmadığını varsaymak yanlış olur kanaatindeyiz. 

*Peki o günlerde bu belgeleri açıklamayan Genelkurmay'ın; AKP'nin devlet içinde bu kadar zemin kazandığı bu dönemde AKP'yi zora sokacak bir belgeyi açıklama olasılığı sizce nedir?*

O günlerde, basına servis edilen, _"Kutlu Doğum Haftasında Kuran okuyan başörtülü kız"_ görüntüleri ile AKP'ye bedava halkla ilişkiler ve reklam hizmeti sunan bir aklın ilerleyen süreçte; Tayyip Erdoğan'ı mazlum sandalyesinden indirecek veya AKP'nin mihmandarlığından yürütülen süreci sekteye uğratacak bir belge savaşı başlatacağından ne medet umuluyorsa, ummak anlamsızdır. 

Ahmet Altan ve ona sufleyi verenler bu gerçeği bildiklerinden rahatça; 

_"Açıkla Paşa"_ manşetleri atabilmektedir. 

*Belge açıklanmayacak...*

Erdoğan azarlamaya hazırlanan öğretmen edası ile , _"görünce sorabilirim"_ lafları etmeye, Altan'lar manşetlerinden kafa tutmaya, Türköne'ler* "ordu lağvedilsin"* makaleleri yazmaya devam edecek. 

Belge açıklanamayacak...

Elinde belge olsa da; olmasa da. 

*Kişinin lafına değil, işine bakanın rahatlıkla görebileceği ve güvendiği tablo budur.* 



*3.3.2010 / Açık İstihbarat*

----------


## bozok

*Ankara'daki 35 CIA Ajanı Hakkında Yeni İddia*













*Aydınlık Dergisi*

Yeniçağ gazetesi manşetten büyük harflerle soruyor:

"Kim bu 35 Amerikalı?" 


CHP Milletvekili Ali Rıza üztürk soruyor:

_"5 Kasım 2007 Erdoğan-Buş Oval Ofis görüşmesinden sonra Ankara'ya gelen 35 kişilik üst düzey ABD subay ya da istihbaratçıları, üç aylığına Türkiye'ye gelmiş oldukları iddia edildiği halde, bunlar geriye dönmüşler mi? Dönmemişlerse neden dönmemişlerdir?"_

İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay cevap veriyor:

_"Bende bir bilgi yok o konuda, bir bilgim yok"_

Konuşma şöyle devam ediyor:

üZTüRK: O zaman "yok" deyin

ATALAY: Bilgim yok ki cevap vereyim

üZTüRK: İçişleri Bakanı olarak sizin bilginiz yok???

ATALAY: Bak, o konuda bir bilgim yok, size vereceğim bir cevap yok.

üZTüRK: Kimin bilgisi olacak Sayın Bakan?

ATALAY: Yani geldiyse, gelmediyse bilmiyorum.

üZTüRK: Yalansa tekzip et, değilse açıkla.
*Bu konuyu bile bilmeyen bir Bakana Kamu Düzeni ve Güvenliği'nin emanet edilmesini kamuoyunun takdirine bırakıyorum.*

CHP Milletvekili Atilla Kart soruyor:

_"Bu 35 kişi konusu çok önemli. Islak imzadan darbeye geldik._
_İhbar mektupları postaneden gönderiliyor. Ama kim? MİT bilmiyor, İçişleri bilmiyor, Dışişleri bilmiyor. Türkiye illegal bir karargahtan mı yönetiliyor?"_

Sağır sultanın duyduğu Amerikalı istihbarat subaylarından Sayın Bakan'ın haberi yok. 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Aydınlık Dergisi, Bakan Atalay'ın bilmediği (!) 35 CIA ajanının yerini açıklıyor:

Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü ............................. bürosu 

_(Açık İstihbarat : Dört sebepten dolayı Aydınlık'ın yayınladığı uydu fotoğrafını ve tam adresi yayınlamıyoruz:_ 

_1) CIA'yi ve kendi ülkesine karşı bu örgütle çalışmayı sindirebilen zihniyeti işaretlerken; kendi kurumlarımızı ve bünyelerindeki namuslu personeli işaretlememek adına_

_2) Bu tarz bilgi sızdırmalarında; bilgiyi sızdıran odağın, "doğru bilgi, yanlış adres" prensibi çerçevesinde bilgiyi doğru, adresi yanlış vererek, hedefindeki kurumla sızdırdığı odak üzerinden sembolik mesajlaşma yöntemi kullanma olasılığını gözönüne alarak_

_3) Sözkonusu adresle ilgili farklı iddialar olması ve nihayetinde önemli olanın adresin ne olduğu değil, bu tarz bir karargahın varolduğu gerçeği olduğunu düşündüğümüzden_

_4) Açık İstihbarat'ın; ilgili kurumlara ve yöneticilerine bütün eleştirilerine rağmen; prensip gereği kendi devletinin kurumlarını ve çalışanlarını güvenliklerini ve gizliliklerine zarar verecek operasyonel/taktik düzeyde asla deşifre etmeme politikasına sahip olmasından. Bu politika yabancı devlet kurumları/birimleri ve ilgili çalışanları/ajanları için geçerli değildir.)_

*Ergenekon tertipleri, operasyonlar, silah cephane gömme işleri, sahte belgeler, 5000 sayfalık darbe planları burada hazırlanıyor.*


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

5 Kasım 2007'de Oval Ofis'teki buluşmada Tayyip Erdoğan, Buş'tan Ergenekon'un düğmesine basılması talimatını aldı.

Yandaş gazeteci Fehmi Koru, Yeni şafak'taki köşesinde bunu açıkladı, Kanal 7 TV'de tekrar etti.

Ergenekon tertibinde, yani Türk Ordusu'na saldırıda Emniyet içindeki Fethullahçı ekibe yardımcı olmak üzere 35 üst düzey CIA-Pentagon yetkilisi Ankara'ya geldi.

Aydınlık Dergisi, 16 Mart 2008 tarihli sayısında bu olayı haberleştirdi.

*35 kişilik ekip, başında bir Amerikalı Tümgeneralin bulunduğu ODC ile irtibat halinde çalışmaya başladı.*

Daha sonra .................. yerleştiler.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*Genelkurmay, 18 Mart 2009'da İçişleri Bakanlığı'na "üzel Büro'nun Faaliyetleri" başlıklı bir yazı gönderdi.*

Yazıda, Amerikan ajanlarının yetki ve görev sahası dışına çıkarak bazı yerel yöneticileri ziyaret ettikleri, bilgi istedikleri bildirildi.

28 Mayıs 2008 tarihli *Bartın Halk Gazetesi,* Bartın'ı ziyaret eden* Jason White* adlı bir Amerikalının kimliğini açıklıyor. 

Bir Emniyet yetkilisinin verdiği bilgiye göre, rütbesi yüzbaşı ve *kendisine Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürü eşlik ediyor.* Bu sadece buzdağının görülen bir kısmı. Adamlar tüm yurtta faaliyet gösteriyor.

ürneğin Poyrazköy'de kazılar başlamadan 17 gün önce ABD Konsolosluğu'na ait bir aracın askeri bölgede dolaşıp fotoğraflar çektiği ve bu durumun jandarmaya ihbar edildiği belgelendi. Bu konu, kabul edilen iddianameye de girdi.

Poyrazköy'de bulunan silah ve mühimat üzerindeki parmak izleri SAT Gurup Komutanlığı'ndaki tüm personelin parmak izleriyle karşılaştırıldı. İzlerin *203 personelin hiç birisine ait olmadığı* ortaya çıktı.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Atilla Kart şöyle diyor:

"Bilmiyorum ne demek? Kendisi Bakan değil mi? Sorumluluğunun bilincinde değil mi? Taşeron bir Bakan mı?

Bu uzmanların sayısının 35 olduğu ifade ediliyor. Ancak bu sayı 85'e çıktı mı, bilmiyoruz, açıklanmalı.

Bunlar illegal bir karargahta mı görev yapıyorlar, Türkiye'yi kimler yönetiyor.

*Soyut darbe iddiaları, yargıya baskı gibi son günlerde sıkça tartışılan konuların cevap anahtarı işte bu sorularda gizli.*


1.3.2010 / *Açık İstihbarat*

----------


## bozok

*Başbuğ'un Görsel Diplomasisi üzkök'ü İşaret Ediyor*


Açık İstihbarat üzel

Fikret Bila'nın Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ ile gerçekleştirdiği röportaj; Başbuğ'un kayganlaşan zeminde nasıl denge kurmaya çalıştığının ipuçları ile dolu. 

Bu dengeleri kurmaya çalışırken savrulan vücud söylemi de etkiliyor ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'ndan bu yana bir çok çelişkili demece imza atan Başbuğ, Fikret Bila'ya verdiği röportajda da üankaya toplantısı sonrasındaki dengeleri kurarken ciddi çelişkilere düşüyor. 

*Başbuğ'un söylemi ne kadar çelişkili ise, "Poyrazköy lav silahları" ile ilgili açıklamasından sonra uyguladığı görsel diplomasi o kadar tutarlı.* ünce söylemindeki çelişkiye dikkat çekelim; sonra uyguladığı görsel diplomasinin ayrıntısını masaya yatıralım.

Başbuğ; konjonktürü çok iyi koklayan ve ona göre pozisyon alabilen bir isim. 

Hilmi üzkök Genelkurmay Başkanı, kendisi Genelkurmay 2. Başkanı iken yaptığı bir konuşmada, AB ile ilgili bakın neler demişti : 

_"Ulusların egemenlik haklarının belirli bir alanını, kendi arzusu ve kendi iradesiyle, o kuruluşun karar mekanizmalarında yer alması kaydıyla ve o kuruluştan kendi arzusuyla çekilebilmesi mümkün olduğu sürece, uluslararası bir kuruluşa devretmesi acaba tam bağımsızlığı zedeler mi? Sanırım bu soruyu tartışmalı ve bir uzlaşıya varmalıyız."_ 

AB'ci Hilmi üzkök döneminde sergilenen bu söylemler daha sonra tekrarlanmadı. AB'ye uzak, ABD'ye ise askerinin başına çuval geçiren ülkenin büyükelçilik açılışına askeri bando yollayacak kadar yakın olan Yaşar Büyükanıt döneminde *Başbuğ'dan bu tarz "bağımsızlık" kavramını tartışmaya açan sözler duyulmadı.* 

Başbuğ'un konjonktüre göre söyleminde sergilediği değişiklikler, Fikret Bila'ya verdiği röportajda sürekli vurguladığı; 

_"ben ne söylediysem arkasında dururum"_ 

ifadesini daha bir anlamlı kılıyor. Bu iddialı cümle gerçek bir gazetecinin elinde Başbuğ'u hayli zor durumda bırakabilirdi ama neyseki karşısında Fikret Bila oturuyordu. 

_"Demirel'in Yavuz Donat'ı varsa; Genelkurmay'ın Fikret Bila'sı var"_ şeklinde özetleyebileceğimiz tablo içerisinde gerçekleştirilen bu röportajda, *Başbuğ daha önce hiç dile getirmediği bir farkı sürekli vurguluyor.* 

Başbuğ Bila'dan sürekli; _"Genelkurmay karargahı"_ ile _"askeri savcılığı"_ ayrı tutmasını ve birbirine karıştırmamasını rica ediyor. 

*Teoride doğru ama pratikte bir anlam ifade etmeyen bu ayrım Başbuğ'un üankaya'daki zirve sonrasında sahaya sürdüğü yeni bir koz.* 

üiçek'e ait olduğu iddia edilen belge ile ilgili sergilediği çelişkili tutumu askeri savcılığın hareket kulvarı ile karargahın hareket kulvarını tamamen ayırarak ve Genelkurmay karargahını askeri savcılığın duyurularını yapan basit bir sekreteryaya dönüştürerek çözmeye çalışıyor.

"_Burada karargah ifadesi doğru değil, lütfen bu işe karargahı karıştırmayın._ 
Basın toplantısını 26 Haziran’da yaptım. İki gün sonra._şimdi şöyle deniyor; “Genelkurmay Başkanı erken davrandı, çabuk açıklama yaptı.” Ben hiç bir açıklama yapmadım ki. Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı’nın basın açıklamasından sonra önemli bir konu olduğu için basın toplantısı ile bu konuların değerlendirmesini yaptım. Burada 12 Haziran’dan 24 Haziran’a kadar geçen 12 günlük süreye kimse tahammül edemiyor._ "

_"şimdi bunu geri aldıktan sonra yine askeri savcılık 1 Mart 2010 tarihinde askeri mahkemeden tutuklama talebinde bulunmuştur. O ilk rapora göre 1 Mart 2010 tarihinde Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nca, askeri savcılık tarafından yürütülen faaliyetlere ilişkin kamuouyunu bilgilendirmeye yönelik bir açıklama yapılmıştır._ "

_Aynı gün Genelkurmay Başkanlığı tarafından yapılan açıklama, savcılık tarafından yürütülen faaliyetler için kamuouyunu bilgilendirilmesidir. O açıklama Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın bir değerlendirmesi değildir. Bazıları bunu karıştırıyor. “Genelkurmay bu hükme varmıştır” diyor. Hayır. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı karargahı olarak biz bu olayın dışındayız._ "

şeklinde konuşan bir Genelkurmay Başkanı daha bir kaç paragraf geçmeden; 

_Ben kanaat sundum diyor. İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı da artık olumlu bakmalı, değil mi?_ 

ifadesi ile karargahtan özenle ayrı tuttuğu savcılığın incelediği raporla ilgili bir tasarrufu hakkında net bir görüş bildiriyor. 

Başbuğ'un cevaplaması gereken daha önemli bir soru var.

Eğer askeri savcılık ve karargah bu kadar ayrı kulvarlarda hareket eden yapılar ise; karargah neden savcılığın aldığı kararlar konusunda bilgilendirme toplantıları yapıyorda, bizzat savcılığın bu konuda yaptığı bilgilendirme ile yetinmiyor veya savcılık bu konuda bizzat kendisi bir bilgilendirme toplantısı yapmıyor?

Bu sorular zorlama sorular. En az İlker Başbuğ'un yapmaya çalıştığı ayrım kadar zorlama.

*Başbuğ'un Bila üzerinden defalarca vurguladığı bu "karargah" , "askeri savcılık" ayrımını daha derinlemesine okumak için sözlerine değil, Başbuğ'un görsel diplomasisine bakmak lazım.* 

Başbuğ; bir süredir kamuoyu önüne yanında iki isimle birlikte çıkıyor.

Biri; Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı Arslan Güner. 

İkincisi ise ; Genelkurmay Adli Müşaviri Hıfzı üubuklu. 

*Bu iki isim; Genelkurmay karargahının Hilmi üzkök'ten bu yana müdavim isimleri.* 

*Arslan Güner*; Turgut üzal'ın yaverliğini yaptığı günlerde keşfedilen ve bu günlere kadar değeri bilinen bir bürokrat. Genelkurmay bünyesinde istihbarat dahil üstlendiği görevler incelendiğinde; karargah denildiğinde ilk akla gelen isimlerden. 

Bu geçmişi, son zamanlarda Genelkurmay Başkanlarında aranan özellikler ile uyumlu tarzı ile yanyana getirildiğinde; Aslan Güner'in karargahta daha uzun yıllar kalacağını söylemek yanlış olmaz. 

*Adli Müşavir Hıfzı üubuklu* ise yıllardır aynı görevde çok değerli hizmetler veren bir diğer bürokrat. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nin onurunu korumak adına bu güne kadar onlarca dava açması ile tanınıyor. Hukuksal mücadele verirken dava açacağı kişileri özenle seçmesi ve bu yönde gözettiği çok hassas dengeler bu ismin de gelecek açısından değerini arttırıyor. 

Başbuğ'un kamuoyunun önüne sürekli bu iki isimle beraber çıkmaya başlamasının arkasındaki gerekçe ise bu iki ismin vaad ettikleri gelecek değil; temsil ettikleri geçmiş. 

*Eğer Genelkurmay içinde darbe planlayan bir cunta(lar) var ise; Hilmi üzkök döneminden bu yana karargah bünyesinde en hassas görevlerde bulunan bu iki ismin bu cuntalaşmadan haberdar olmaması eşyanın doğasına aykırı.* 

üetin Doğan ile zamanında Kara Kuvvetleri Kurmay Başkanı olan İlker Başbuğ arasındaki komuta/sorumluluk zinciri "Erdoğan" soyadlı (tarihin cilvesi!) binbaşının bilirkişi raporu ile kesilmesinden ardından, *Başbuğ bu iki isimle birlikte verdiği görüntü ile çok ince bir görsel diplomasi uyguluyor.* 

Başbuğ; Hilmi üzkök döneminden bu yana en hassas görevlerde bulunan bu iki isim üzerinden, yaşanan süreçle ilgili sorumluluk zincirinin gölgesinin Hilmi üzkök üzerine vurmasını sağlıyor. 

Dursun üiçek'in kızının yaptığı açıklamada özellikle vurgulama gereği hissettiği konuyu hatırlayın : 

_“Ancak bu asker düşmanlığına ilave olarak özellikle bu birimin liderlerinin, denizcilere tarihi bir kini olmalı. Müvekkilim de Bilgi Destek Dairesinde görev yapan tek Deniz Kuvvetleri mensubu şube müdürü olduğu için bu kin ve nefretin bir gereği olarak, sahte planın altına onun isminin bilinçli olarak yazıldığı ve onun imzası taklit edilerek, öncelikle denizcilerden intikam alma hedefine hizmet etmeyi amaçladığı anlaşılmaktadır.”_

*TSK içindeki klik savaşlarına hakim olmadan asla sağlıklı bir şekilde yorumlanamayacak bir dönemden geçiyoruz.* 

Röportajdaki bir diğer önemli ayrıntı ile sonlandıralım : 

"_İddia edilen belge, 12 Haziran 2009 tarihinde bir gazetede yayımlandı. Aynı gün saat 10.50’de Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı’nda soruşturma başlatıldı. "_

*Sizce; Taraf'ı yalan yanlış yazmakla bir çok kere suçlamış bir kurumun hukuk mekanizmasının bu gazetede çıkan bir haberden 1-2 saat sonra hemen işletilmeye başlaması dikkat çekici değil mi?*

İnsanın aklına çılgın olasılıklar geliyor. 

İlker Başbuğ'da bu çılgın olasılıkların gerçek olabileceğini gördükçe ve devraldığı sahnenin perde arkasındaki ayrıntılara daha fazla hakim oldukça ; *sahnedeki yalnızlığını sahnenin çok eski müdavimleri ile gidermeye çalışıyor.* 

Her yiğidin et yiyişi farklı. *Anlaşılan bazıları ete daha kasaptayken soğan doğrayarak mutfaktakilere bir mesaj vermeye çalışıyor.* 


*Açık İstihbarat / 15.2010*

----------


## bozok

*Erzincan’ın şifresini Hablemitoğlu çözdü* 


*Ceyhun BOZKURT / 18.3.2010*

_Erzincan CHP İzmir Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin’i hedef alan kamera skandalı yeni boyut kazandı._


Eriza Otel’den alınan ve basına bir bölümü servis edilen görüntülerin tamamının Emniyet İstihbarat şubesi’nde olduğu iddia edildi.


Bu iddianın sahibi CHP Erzincan Milletvekili Erol Tınastepe. Tınastepe, Erzincan İstihbarat şube Müdürü F.Y.’nin bu operasyonun başında olduğunu ileri sürerek, kamera operasyonunun sorumlusunun da bu kişi olduğunu iddia etti.


Tınastepe’nin, olayın şifresini çözmek için ise ilginç bir metot uyguladı. Aralık 2002’de evinin önünde uğradığı silahlı saldırı sonucu hayatını kaybeden Doç. Dr. Necip Hablemitoğlu’nun Köstebek isimli kitabında, F.Y. ile ilgili çarpıcı bilgiler buldu. Kitapta, F.Y.’nin bir dönem Türkiye’yi ayağa kaldıran *“Telekulak skandalı”*nın önemli aktörlerinden biri olduğu yazıyor.


Kitabın 287 ve 288’inci sayfalarında .F.Y. ile ilgili şu bilgiler yer alıyor:


*“Müfettişlerce hazırlanan Fezlekede, maddi delil olarak ortaya konan ve Naci üNVER'e ait olduğu söylenen tarihsiz ve numara bilgilerinden yoksun telefon dinleme kasetinin, 11 Haziran 1999 tarihinde, yani Osman Ak'ın görevden alınmasının bir ay sonrasında, İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğü'nün 9. katında bulunan hurdalık deposunda ele geçirildiği beyan edilmektedir (148). Aslında söz konusu kasetin her hangi bir yargı sürecinde, herhangi bir iddiaya delil teşkil etmesi de yasal ölçütlerde mümkün değildir. üünkü bu kasetin istihbarat hizmetleri ile ilgili olarak kaydedilip kaydedilmediği, kimler tarafından kaydedildiği, orijinal bir kayıt olup olmadığı, hangi zaman sürecinde, hangi tarihte, hangi telefonların kaydı olduğu belli olmadığı gibi, tutanaklara bant çözümünün kağıda aktarılış biçimi de daha önce benzerleri yüzlerce defa yapılmış örneklere ve istihbarat teamülüne uymamaktadır. üözümü yapan istihbarat hizmetlerinde görevli F.Y’nin bu hususu bilmemesi, yani çözümleri kağıda aktarırken tarih, saat, dinlenilen telefonun numara bilgisine ilişkin açıklamaları kağıda geçirmemesi mümkün değildir.*


*İddialara delil olarak konulan kaset çözümünün incelenmesinde tarih ve zaman bilgisi ile numara bilgisinin olmaması yanında dikkat çeken diğer bir husus da, kaseti düzenleyenlerce iki ayrı önemli mahiyette gibi görülen, telefon görüşmesi içermesidir. Dinleme tekniği itibariyle orijinal olarak dinlemede kullanılan ve telefon hattına bağlı cihazda takılı bir kasette; tarih, zaman ve numara bilgilerinden hiç olmazsa birisinin yer alması gerekir.”*


Yine Köstebek’in 305 ve 306’ncı sayfalarında şu ifadeler yer alıyor:


*“Son olarak, Ankara Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, (Hazırlık No. 1999/380, K. No. 2002/94 ) verdiği TAKİPSİZLİK kararı ile, telekulak komplosunun farklı bir boyutunu gözler önüne sermiştir. İşte sadece hukuksal yönden değil, tarihsel yönden de büyük önem taşıyan kararın tam metni:*


*‘Yazılı ve Görsel Basında yer alan ve Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğünde Başbakanlık, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Basın mensupları, milletvekillerinin, Yargı mensuplarının telefonlarının dinlendiğine dair haberler üzerine 11.6.1999 tarihinde Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü'ne gelinerek Bilgi İşlem Büro Amiri olarak görev yapan Komiser yardımcısı Hurşit Uçak'tan Bilgisayar sisteminde bulunan log dosyaları, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığında kopyaları bulunan log dosyaları ile karşılaştırmak üzere alınmış ve Bilirkişi olarak görevlendirilen F.Y'ye tevdi olunmuştur.*


*Dinleme odası olduğu iddia edilen, ancak depo olarak kullanıldığı görülen odadaki dört adet dinleme setinde bir adet teyp kaseti bulunarak yine bilirkişiye tevdi olunmuştur.”*


şimdi Tınastepe, belli bir cemaate mensup olduğunu iddia ettiği İstihbarat Müdürü’nün ve Eriza Otel’deki kayıtların izini sürüyor.




*avazturk.com*

----------


## bozok

*üskül'den Generallere Cevap*

 

*üskül, kendileriyle görüşmeyen generallere cevap verdi: İsteseydik girerdik.*

Ergenekon ve Balyoz operasyonları kapsamında tutuklanarak Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi’ne konulan Jandarma Albay Mustafa ünsel, TBMM İnsan Haklarını İnceleme Komisyonu’na, _“Biz yıllarca dağda pusu attık ama Beşiktaş’ta pusu kurulacağını bilmiyorduk. Dağda düşmedik ama Beşiktaş’ta pusuya düştük”_ dedi. 

Milliyet Gazetesi'nden ünder Yılmaz'ın haberine göre; Askeri cezaevlerini incelemek üzere TBMM İnsan Haklarını İnceleme Komisyonu bünyesinde oluşturulan alt komisyon, Ergenekon ve Balyoz operasyonları kapsamında tutuklanan general, amiral ve subayların kaldığı Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi’nde inceleme yaptı. 

Komisyon Başkanı Ak Partili Zafer üskül, komisyonun generaller tarafından protesto edilmesi konusunda, _“Oraya üskül olarak gitmedim. Komisyon olarak gittik. Bize kimse ‘Sizi protesto ediyoruz. Sizinle görüşeceğimiz bir şey yok’ demedi. Cezaevi yönetimine, generallerin görüşmeye uygun olup olmadıklarını sormalarını istedik. Cezaevi yönetimi generallerin görüşmeyi düşünmedikleri mesajını iletti. Biz de gitmedik. üyle kapılar yüzümüze kapatıldı diye bir şey yok. Komisyon olarak eğer girmek isteseydik girerdik”_ dedi. 

Komisyon üyesi CHP Sivas Milletvekili Malik Ecder üzdemir ise, _“Subaylar ve generaller açıkça bizi protesto etti. Görüşmek istemediklerini söylediler. Sonra koğuş kapılarını sürekli açıp kapatarak ses çıkardılar”_ dedi. 

ünceki gün komisyonla görüşen albaylar ise şunları söyledi: 

*Kurmay Albay Mustafa Koç:*_ “Siz cezaevi komisyonu değil, insan haklarını inceleme komisyonusunuz. Burada hayatımız söndürülüyor. Terfi şansımız elimizden alındı. Bundan daha büyük bir insan hakkı ihlali olur mu? Bakın Teğmen Emre Baltacı’ya 14 aydır tutuklu. Bir tek tape nedeniyle. O da ‘Terörle mücadele bölümü kuruluyor, katılıyor musun’ sorusuna ‘katılırım’ demiş hepsi bu. Tutuklamaların süresi uzun. Hukuk garabeti olduğunu Yargıtay Başkanı da söylüyor. 15 aydır tutukluyum. En ufak ceza alırsam yüzüme tükürün. Buna el koyun. Genç subaylar endişelenmesinler diye aileleri aradıklarında ‘krallar gibiyiz’ diyor._ 

_İntihar eden Yarbay Ali Tatar bizimle kalıyordu. Onun intiharından sorumlu savcı bunun hesabını vicdanında nasıl verecek? Biz eğer intihar etmiyorsak direnmemizden, birbirimize güç vermemizden, haksızlıklara karşı mücadele etmemizdendir. Kendimizi kontrol edip tutuyoruz. ülkemin hukuku ülkemin subaylarına sahip çıkmıyor. Bari siz sahip çıkın.”_ 

*Terfi haklarımız alındı* 

*Jandarma Kurmay Albay Mustafa ünsel:* _“Buradaki subayların terfi hakları ellerinden alınıyor. 20 yıl dava sürerse 20 yıl teğmen olarak kalacaklar. Biz de önümüzdeki şÃ»raya girip paşa olacaktık. Boş yere hayatımızı bitirdiler. Maaşlarımızın üçte ikisi kesiliyor. Ailelerimiz zor durumda. Dedemin ismi Mustafa. Annem her ramazan 30 gün Kuran okumaya giderdi. Biz nasıl camiyi bombalamayı planlarız? Biz yıllarca dağda pusu attık ama Beşiktaş’ta pusu kurulacağını bilmiyorduk. Dağda düşmedik ama Beşiktaş’ta düştük.”_ 

*CD’deki esrarengiz ses* 

Hasdal Cezaevi’nde kalan subaylar, komisyon üyelerine bir CD ve mektup da verdi. Komisyon üyelerine hitaben yazılı mektupta, _“Medyaya sızdırılan ve birçoğu tarafımıza dahi ibraz edilmeyen, düzmece belge ve bulgularla başlatılan objektif hiçbir delile dayanmayan, masumiyet karinesinin zedelendiği bu davalar başlı başına insan hakları ihlalidir. Sürecin sonunda ‘Yüce Türk Adaleti’ önünde aklanacağımıza en ufak bir şüphemiz yoktur”_ denildi. 

Bir CD’de de 12 Ocak 2009’da mühimmatları gösteren bir dakikalık görüntü yer alıyor. üeşitli mühimmatlar sergilenirken fondaki bir sesin, _“Sesi hallediyorsun değil mi? Eşeği sağlam kazığa bağlayalım”_ sözleri yer alıyor. 

19.03.2010 09:23:00 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Haydar Baş'ı Da Balyoza Aldılar*

 

‘Haydar Baş’ın konuşmasını kopyalayıp yapıştırmışlar’

*Hakim sorguma girmeden önce kimlerle yemek yedi?* 

1'inci Ordu eski Komutanı emekli Orgerenal üetin Doğan, cezaevinden 16 sayfalık mektup gönderdi 

4 No’lu Silivri Kapalı Ceza İnfaz Kurumu B Blok 9 Al Koğuşu’nda kalan emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, avukatı Celal ülgen aracılığıyla basına mektup gönderdi. Doğan, darbe planı hazırladığı yönündeki iddiaları yalanladığı mektubunda, kendisine karşı derin bir komplo kurulduğunu ve belli bir merkezden üretilmiş belgelerle tutuklandığını iddia etti. Hakkındaki belge ve iddiaları 16 sayfada çürütmeye çalışan Doğan, tutuklanma sürecinde yargıya ’siyasi baskı’ uygulandığını da öne sürdü: 

*Four Seasons ’daki yemek* 

“Balyoz davasında siyasi kişilerin müdahalesi veya siyasetin gölgesi var mıdır? Bu konuda ben sadece yaşadıklarımı ve şahit olduğum hususları anlatmakla yetineceğim. şimdilik eldeki verilerle bu konudaki kararın kamuoyunca verilmesini istiyorum: 

* Savcılıkta sorgum 10:30’da başladı, 15:30’da bitti. 

* Sayın Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı ’nın Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nden ayrılması ise saat 16:00 sularında gerçekleşti. Nereye gittiği ve kiminle yemek yediği kendi beyanları ile sabittir. 

* Sayın Hakim Ali Efendi Peksak tarafından sorgumun yapılmasına 21:50’de başlandı. 

* Sorgulamayı yapan Savcı Sayın Bilal Bayraktar’ın bir vesileyle yaptığı özel bir beyanın görülmekte olan davada siyasilerin bir gölgesi olup olmadığı konusunda bir fikir verebileceğini sanmam nedeniyle, savcının sarf ettiği sözlerini mealen aşağıya aktarıyorum: _”Evet, üst düzey yöneticilerden bana bu davaya ilişkin telefon edildi. ’Sen gençsin, bunları tanımazsın ha!’, yolunda telkinlerde bulunmaya çalışıldı. Ben de kendilerine üç çocuğumun bulunduğunu ve maaşımdan başka bir gelirim bulunmadığını, ancak doğru bildiğimi yapacağımı ifade ettim._ 

* Savcılık sorgusu ile nöbetçi hakimce sorgunun başlaması arasında tam 5 saat 20 dakika geçmiştir. Nöbetçi Hakim Sayın Ali Efendi Peksak’ı uzunca bir süre bekledik. Nerede olduğunu soruşturduğumuzda, katipler tarafından *’yemekte’* olduğu yolunda bilgilendirildik! Bu demektir ki Sayın üolakkadı yemekte iken Sayın Peksak da yemekte imişler! Bu konuda gerekli soruşturma yapılması için avukatlarım tarafından HSYK nezdinde girişimde bulunulmuştur. 

* Hakim ve savcılarımızın Adalet Bakanlığı Müsteşarı ile görüşerek karar vermiş olabileceği yolunda bir kuşku duyulması dahi adil yargılamaya gölge düşürmez mi? 

*Savcılar ve hakim cevap vermedi* 

*VATAN’ın notu:* üetin Doğan, tutuklandığı gün üzel Yetkili Başsavcı Turan üolakkadı, Doğan’ın sorgusuna katıldıktan sonra Four Seasons Otel’de, Adalet Bakanlığı Müsteşarı Ahmet Kahraman ile görüşmüştü. İki saat süren bu görüşmeye Doğan’ın tutukluluğuna karar veren İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi nöbetçi hakimi Ali Efendi Peksak’ın da katıldığı da iddia edilmişti. Doğan mektubunda bu görüşmeyi tekrar gündeme getirince Hakim Ali Efendi Peksal ve Savcı Bilal Bayraktar’ı aradık. Peksal ve Bayraktar, sorularımızı yanıtsız bıraktı. Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı ise telefonlarımıza çıkmadı. 

*‘Her gün üzerimi arıyor kızımla görüştürmüyorlar’* 

üetin Doğan, 16 sayfalık mektubunda cezaevi koşullarından da şikayet etti: “4 No’lu Silivri Kapalı Ceza infaz Kurumu’nda hayat, kurumda görevli personelin gösterdiği *’iyi niyete rağmen’* bir ceza niteliği taşımaktadır. şayet burada iseniz, sizin *’şüpheli’, ’sanık’* veya* ’hükümlü’* olmanız fark etmiyor. İlgili Tüzük gereğince cezaevi içerisinde tutuklu ve hükümlülerin tabii olduğu bütün kısıtlamalar aynı. Daha başka bir deyişle yargısız infaz ediliyor, hükümlü gibi ceza çekiyorsunuz. 

Her gün üzeriniz aranıyor, ayakkabınız çıkartılıyor, haftada ancak bir gün olan (15 dk) telefonla görüşme hakkımı, ABD’deki kızımla konuşmak istediğim de kullanamıyorum kızımın telefon faturası isteniyor.” 

*Hukuk size de lazım olabilir...* 

“Sonuç itibariyle sizin tutukluluk halinizle uzlaşsa da uzlaşmasa da hükümlüler gibi ceza görmeye devam ediyorsunuz. İntikam ve rövanş peşinde olanların bu durumdan memnuniyetlerini tahmin etmek zor değil. Hedef ben miyim, yoksa henüz tam teslim alamadıkları bir kurumu daha fazla ezmek ve baskı altına almak mıdır, kararı sizler verin! Saygıdeğer hakimlerimize, savcılarımıza, politikacılarımıza, dışarıda olanlara, işlenen hukuk cinayetlerini bir seyirci gibi izleyenlere duyurulur. Hukuk belki bir gün size de lazım olabilir... ” 

*‘Haydar Baş’ın konuşmasını kopyalayıp yapıştırmışlar’* 

Doğan, _’Balyoz Hareket Planı’nın bilgisayarda ’Kopyalama ve Yapıştırma’ metodu ile imal edildiğini’_ öne sürdü, buna örnek olarak da Haydar Baş’tan yaptığı bir alıntıyı gösterdi: 

“Bu durum, belli amaçla uyduruk ve iğrenç senaryo üretim merkezinde görevli personellerin, biraz kıt zekalı, biraz da tembel oluşlarını kanıtlamaktadır. Zira 2003-2007 döneminde ülkemizdeki gelişmeler ve bazı değerlendirmeler 2002 tarihli plana ilham kaynağı olmakla kalmamış, bazen aynen (birebir) kopyalanıvermiştir. 2 Aralık 2002 tarihli olduğu iddia edilen Balyoz Hareket Planı’ndan bir alıntıyı aynen aşağıya çıkarıyorum.” 

“Cumhuriyetin kuruluş yıllarında kalkınmada uygulanan ulusal model ile çeşitli sahalarda büyük başarılar elde edilmiştir. Bu dönemde uygulanan model ile ülkemiz Belçika’ya uçak ihraç edecek seviyeye ulaşmıştır. Ancak 1945 yılından sonra ülkemiz tekrar siyasi, kültürel, ekonomik yönlerden kuşatma altına alınmış; Batılı Devletler Atatürk döneminde hayata geçiremedikleri SEVR projesini AB, IMF ve Dünya Bankası yoluyla uygulamaya başlamışlardır.” 

*Bu konuşma 2005’te yapıldı* 

şimdi ise Sayın Haydar Baş’ın Milli Ekonomi Kongresi’nde yaptığı 27 Kasım 2005 tarihli kapanış konuşmasından bir alıntıyı aşağıya alıyorum: Devletimizin kurucusu Atatürk’ün döneminde yani 1938’e kadar çeşitli sahalarda kalkınma plan ve projeleri uygulanmış ve çok büyük başarılar elde edilmiştir. Bu dönemde kalkınmada uygulanan Milli Model ile ülkemiz Belçika’ya uçak ihraç edecek seviyeye ulaşmıştır. Fakat Atatürk’ten sonra ülke tekrar siyasi, kültürel, ekonomik vs. topyekun bir kuşatma altına alınmış, Batılı devletler, Mustafa Kemal döneminde hayata geçiremedikleri SEVR Projesini AB, IMF ve Dünya Bankası yoluyla gerçekleştirmeye başlamışlardır. 

*VATAN’ın notu:* Doğan’ın alıntı yaptığı Haydar Baş, Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi (BTP) Genel Başkanı’dır. Yeni Mesaj ve Meltem TV’nin de sahibi olan Baş, aynı zamanda Kadiri şeyhi’dir. 

*‘TüBİTAK ne hallere düştü’* 

Belgenin gerçek olduğu yönünde bilirkişi raporu hazırlayan TüBİTAK da Doğan tarafından sert bir dille eleştiriliyor: Savcılık Balyoz Planı’nın düzmece olmadığı yolundaki iddialarını, büyük ölçüde bir *“Bilirkişi Raporuna”* dayandırmış bulunmaktadır. Anılan Bilirkişi Raporunun TüBİTAK tarafından hazırlandığı, savcı tarafından ifade edilmiştir. Bugün teknolojinin ulaştığı boyut dikkate alınarak, sadece bir CD’nin analiz edilmesi ve dosya takip usulü ile menşeinin kanıtlanması mümkün müdür? Yeni bir veya birkaç bilgisayar almak suretiyle, bilgisayarı hedef aldığınız kişinin adı ile kaydeder, bu bilgisayarda açtığınız klasör veya dosyaları bir CD’ye yükleyerek, bunların hedef aldığınız kişinin bilgisayarından çıktığı sanısını uyandırabilirsiniz. Doğrusu, TüBİTAK’ın *“Bilirkişi Raporu”* Sayın Savcılarımızı ikna edecek bir kesin ifade taşıyorsa, bir zamanların çok övündüğümüz bu ulusal kurumumuzun da ne hallere düştüğünü varın siz karar verin. 

*Bu mektubu yazıyorum çünkü...* 

DOğAN, bu mektubu neden kaleme aldığına duygusal satırlarla açıklık getirdi: 

*DİK DURUşUMU BOZMAYACAğIM:* “...delillerin henüz tamamen toplanamamış olması, suçun mahiyeti...” gibi gerekçelerle üç haftayı aşkın bir süredir tutukluyum. Yakalama, gözaltı ve tutuklanma sürecinde onur kırıcı, hazmedilmesi zor “adli prosedürlerin” yaptığı tahribatın hesabını kimlerden sormam gerektiğinin bilincindeyim. Eski bir asker olarak yaşadıklarımı, verdiğimiz savaşın götürüsü olarak görüyorum. Bu nedenle “dik duruşumu” asla bozmayacağım. 

*TARİHE NOT DüşMEK:* Bu mektubu yazış nedenim, tarihe bir not düşmek, toplumumuzun götürülmek istenen istikameti konusunda kamuoyuna uyarıda bulunmak içindir. 

*üNCE İüERİ ALALIM, GERİSİ ALLAH KERİM:* Geçmişi, söylemleri ve duruşu tepki uyandırmış, ihbar mektuplarına dayalı dedikodular üretilmiş, hedef alınan kişiyi, gerçek anlamda delil olup olmadığına bakılmaksızın,_ ‘ünce içeri alalım, gerisi Allah kerim’_ anlayışıyla başlatılan bir yargı süreci var. E. Org. üetin Doğan’dan istenen adeta kendini aklamasıdır. 



19.03.2010 09:01:00 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Deniz Baykal'ı "rahatsız eden" zirve*


CHP Lideri anlatıyor...

_“Beni rahatsız eden şudur; üankaya’da zirve toplandı, zirveden saatler sonra İstanbul’da Yüksek Komuta kademesinde görev yapmış 3 general tahliye oldu._ 
_Arkasından iki önemli şaşırtıcı açıklama yapıldı Genelkurmay’dan._ 
_Açıklamalardan biri savcılıktan geldi, Dursun üiçek’in, bu işte sorumlu olduğuna dair emarelerin çıktığı ifade edildi. Mahkemeye gönderildi, mahkeme saçmalamayın dedi, tutuklamadı. Ne oldu, Hukukla mı veriyorsunuz, siyasetle mi veriyorsunuz? Soruşturmanın gereğini yapmak için mi veriyorsunuz, soruşturmanın önünü kesmek için mi veriyorsunuz? Aynı şekilde 3. bir dava olarak İstanbul’da 1. Ordu’yla ilgili olay. O konuda bir açıklama yapıldı. Bunlar düşündürücü açıklamalardır.”_ 

Ana Muhalefet Liderinin söylediği nedir?..

Başbakan’ın bir süre önce söylediği, *“Derin paslaşmalar”* dır!..

üıkarılacak sonuç da şudur...

TSK üzerinde bir operasyon varsa, bu operasyon tek taraflı değil, *“derin paslaşmalarla!!”* gelişmiş, bir işbirliğinin sonucudur..

Baykal’ın sözlerini bir kenara yazalım...

_“şimdi bakınız Türkiye’de çok çarpıcı iddialar, ithamlar ortaya atılıyor. Bu iddiaların, ithamların dayanaklarının ne olduğuyla ilgili kamuoyunu tatmin edecek şu ana kadar doyurucu bir sonuç alınabilmiş değil. Ergenekon davası birkaç ay sonra 3. yılını tamamlayacak. 3 yıldır süren bir dava. Kaç tane yeni iddianame çıktı. Dalga dalga iddianameler artıyor. Her yeni iddianame daha önceki davaları içinden çıkılmaz hale getiriyor. şimdi böyle bir süreç oturtulmuş, böyle bir sürecin içinde çok hassas iddialar var. Mesela o Dursun üiçek olayı bu nitelikteki bir dava. Yani irtica ve AKP’yle mücadele eylem planı diye bir hazırlık yapıldı iddiası bir süreden beri kamuoyunda konuşuluyor. Belge çıkarıldı belgenin fotokopi olduğu anlaşıldı. Sonra bir başka belge çıktı bu ıslak imza dediler. O belgeyi gönderen insan ben ifade vermeye hazırım, tanıklık yapmaya hazırım dedi kimse onu araştırmadı. şimdi eldeki belge ıslak imza mıdır değil midir, orijinal belge midir, o kişi tarafından mı hazırlanmıştır?_ 

_İlgili kişi diyor ki o Albay benim o orijinal imzalı belgeyse, benim onun üstünde parmak izimin olması lazım. O nedenle bana savcı uzattığı zaman tutmadım diyor. Eldivenle tuttum onu diyor. şimdi bunun incelenmesi lazım._ 

_Daha böyle kanıtlanmamış, Kamuoyuna net, güven verici şekilde dayanakları izah edilmemiş, bir ithamı, bir iddiayı daha bu aşamadayken Genelkurmay yetkilileri maalesef yaptığı anlaşılıyor derse, demiş ise şimdi benim vatandaş olarak bunun dayanağını öğrenme ihtiyacım var. Hangi yeni olay var?_
_Jandarmadaki olay daha önce mahkemelerin hem Ankara’daki mahkemenin, hem de İstanbul’daki mahkemenin ciddiye almadığı, tatmin edici bulmadığı Adli Tıp raporunun ötesinde bir şey değil... Tabii. şimdi ben diyorum ki, eğer bu aşamada doyurucu bir inceleme yapılmadan, yukarıdaki bir zirvede bu konu konuşulmuş, maalesef yapıldı diye bir anlayış ortaya çıkmışsa bunun sorgulanması lazımdır. Yani bunun dayanağı nedir? Niçin siz parmak izi araştırmasını yapmadınız? Niçin mürekkebin yaşını incelemiyorsunuz? Bunun hepsi teknik olarak mümkün...”_ 

Baykal’ın bir sözü var, _“Bir defa Türkiye’de ne bir savcının ne bir hakimin ne bir başbakanın, ne bir cumhurbaşkanının Ergenekon terör örgütü sözünü kullanmaya hakkı yoktur”_ diyor...

Acaba Genelkurmay Başkanı *İlker Başbuğ da hala aynı kanaatta mı,* ne dersiniz!!?


*BEHİü KILIü* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 15 Mart 2010

----------


## bozok

*Hakim şerh Koydu!*

 

_İddianameye, üye hakim Oktay Kuban tarafından muhalefet şerhi konuldu._

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından *''oy çokluğu''* ile kabul edilen *''Kafes Eylem Planı''* iddianamesine, üye hakim Oktay Kuban tarafından muhalefet şerhi konuldu. 

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başavcılığınca hazırlanan iddianamenin değerlendirilmesine ilişkin mahkeme kararında, emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü ve arkadaşları hakkında* ''Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü üyesi olmak'* suçundan hazırlanan iddianamenin, mahkeme heyetince incelendiği belirtildi. 

Kararda, CMK'nın 170/3. maddesi gereğince, iddianamede bulunması gereken hususların tek tek gösterildiği ve aynı kanunun 174. maddesine göre ise iddianamenin iade edilmesini gerektirecek herhangi bir husus görülmediği kaydedilerek, iddianamenin kabul edilmesine hükmedildiği belirtildi. 

*''İddianame, dosya üzerinde üye Hakim Oktay Kuban'ın iddianamenin iadesi yönündeki karşı oyu ve oy çokluğu ile karar verildi''* ifadesi kullanılan kararda, hakim Kuban'ın muhalefet şerhi gerekçeleri sıralandı. 

Hakim Kuban,* ''muhalefet şerhi''* yazısında, CMK'nın 160/2. maddesine göre Cumhuriyet Savcısının maddi gerçeğin araştırılması ve adil bir yargılamanın yapılabilmesi için emrindeki adli kolluk görevlileri marifetiyle şüphelinin lehine ve aleyhine olan delilleri toplayarak muhafaza altına almak ve şüphelinin hakkını korumakla yükümlü olduğunu belirtti. 

CMK'nın 170. ve 174. maddelerine göre iddianamenin iadesine karar verilmesi gerektiğini dile getiren Kuban, iade nedenlerini şöyle sıraladı: 

_''-şüpheliler hakkındaki suçlamaya delil olarak gösterilen ihbar mektubu ve elektronik posta ihbarlarının nereden, kim tarafından gönderildiği ve kimliğinin ne olduğunun araştırılmamış olması, ihbarda bulunanın kimliğinin açıklanmasının sakıncasının olup olmadığının yazılmamış olması._ 

_-şüpheli Kadir Sağdıç hakkında delil olarak gösterilen ve internet haber, video paylaşım sitelerinden alındığı açıklanan ses kaydının şüpheliye ait olup olmadığı konusunda kriminal inceleme yapılmadan delil olarak gösterilmiş olması._ 

_-Delil olarak gösterilen ve savcılığa Serdar Cem ismiyle gönderilen 2 ihbar mektubu ekindeki CD'lerde bulunan adli emanetteki belgelerin ne olduğu ve şüpheli Kadir Sağdıç'ın örgütsel faaliyeti ile ilişkilendirilmemiş olması._ 

_-şüpheli Kadir Sağdıç hakkında diğer sanıklarla aynı mail grubu içerisinde yer aldığı delil olarak gösterilmesine rağmen, bu irtibatın örgütsel ilişkiye ilişkin olduğuna dair bir araştırmanın ve ilişkilendirmenin yapılmamış olması._ 

_-şüpheli Mehmet Fatih Ilgar hakkında delil olarak gösterilen 'Dilek Bozkaya' başlıklı bilgisayar çıktısının ne anlama geldiği ve şüphelinin iddia edilen örgütsel faaliyeti ile ilgisinin ilişkilendirilerek açıklanmamış olması._ 

_-şüpheli Levent Gülmen hakkında delil olarak gösterilen isimsiz, imzasız ihbar mektubundaki 'Levent Gülmen'in delilleri kaçırarak gizlediği' hususunun delillerin ne olduğu ve böyle bir olayın olup olmadığı konusunun araştırılmamış olması._ 

_-şüpheli ümit üzbek hakkında delil olarak gösterilen isimsiz, imzasız ihbar mektubundaki 'kayıp el bombaları, tabanca, gerçeğe aykırı belge düzenleme' iddiaları hakkında bir araştırmanın yapılmamış olması ve bu ihbardaki iddiaların şüphelinin örgütsel faaliyeti ile ilişkilendirilmemiş olması.''_ 

Ayrıca, 24 şüpheli hakkında *''terör örgütü üyesi oldukları''* iddiasına tek delil olarak gösterilen ve Levent Bektaş'ın iş yerinde elde edilen DVD'deki bilgilerle örgütsel ilişkilerinin neden ve nasıl olduğunun da ilişkilendirilmeden anlatılmadığını savunan Kuban, deniz ve yol kenarlarına bırakılan mühimmatların, şüphelilerle ilişkisini gösterir delillerinin neler olduğunun da araştırılmadığını ve delillerin şüphelilerle ilişkilendirilmediğini dile getirdi. 

Hakim Kuban, _''İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının iddianamesinin CMK 170 ve 174. maddeleri gereğince iade edilmesi gerektiği görüşünde olduğumdan iddianamenin kabulü yönündeki sayın çoğunluğun görüşüne katılmıyorum''_ ifadesini kullandı. 


19.03.2010 14:58:00 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*İHBARCI BİR ASKER Mİ? KİM BU MEHMET ALİ?*



11.03.2010 

Deneyimli polis muhabiri *Adnan Gerger* olay yaratan cephane yüklü kamyonla ilgili ihbar mektubunun tam metni ile sevkiyat belgelerine ulaştı. Haber NTV’de yayınlandı.

*Haberin arka planını ise Odatv ortaya koyuyor.* 

İhbar, *mehmetali06168 @hotmail.com* adresini kullanan şahıs ya da şahıslar tarafından e- posta yoluyla ulaştı.

E-postanın Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü Muhabere Elektronik şube Müdürlüğü'ne gönderildiği tarih ve saat; 10 Mart, 15.57.17.

****

İhbar mektubu ve arka plan bilgiler satır satır şöyle:

*- "06 BJ 9915 plakalı MAN kamyona dikkat!!! Ankara Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu ve 'Kozmik Oda'da yapılan aramalardan sonra Seferberlik üyeleri telaşa düştü.”*

Plaka doğru, kamyon da MAN marka. İhbarcı nokta atışı yapıyor.

Ama bir terminoloji sorunu var. Telaşa düştüğü iddia edilenler “Ankara Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu üyeleri” olamaz.

Kozmik oda araması yapılan birliğin adı “*Ankara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı*”. Eğer doğruysa telaşlanacak kişiler de Bölge Başkanlığı personeli olabilir. Tektik Kurulu adlandırmasını daha çok gazeteler – özellikle de yandaş medya - kullanıyor

****

*- “Ankara Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu kullanmış olduğu sivil personelden bütün kirli silahları birer birer toplayarak Ankara’ya getirtiyor.”*

Bölge Başkanlığı’nın “sivil – asker işbirliği” konseptine uygun olarak ilişkili olduğu siviller olabilir. İhbarcılar da söz konusu sivillerden haberdar görünüyor. 
üte yandan cephane kamyonu bir tane değildi. Odatv’nin edindiği bilgilere göre mühimmat ve silah sevkiyatı 10’nun üzerinde sivil araçla yapıldı. İhbarcının da kamyon sayısının daha fazla olduğunu bildiği anlaşılıyor.

Ama polise bir kamyonu “yakalatıyor”.

****

*- “Az önce Afyon’dan yola çıkan ve Ankara’ya gelecek olan 06 BJ 9915 plakalı Man kamyona uzun namlulu silahları olan şahıslar nezaret ediyor.”*

İhbar saat 15.57’de polise ulaşıyor. İlk televizyon haberi ise 19.15 civarında yayınlandı. Ankara – Afyon arasındaki mesafe dikkate alındığında şu çarpıcı sonuca varmak mümkün.

Polis kamyonu durdurduğu anda basına haber verilmiş görünüyor. Yani polis aracı durduruyor ve haber ekranlara düşüyor.

Daha ilginç bir nokta daha var. *Kamyon aslında Gölbaşı’nda durdurulmuyor. Durdurulduğu mevki Etimesgut – Gölbaşı kavşağı. Polis, kamyon Gölbaşı istikametine yönelmeden el koyuyor. Bu mevkinin özelliği “polis bölgesinin” sınırı olması. Polisin kamyonu biraz geride durdurma yetkisi yok. üünkü o bölge Jandarma bölgesi.*

Yani operasyonun çok titiz çalışıldığı anlaşılıyor.

****

*- “Polis uygulamasından kurtulmak için araca subay kimliği taşıyan silahlı bir kişi bindirildi. Bu aracı mutlaka kontrol edin ama dikkatli olmalısınız. üünkü silahlara nezaret eden uzun namlulu silah taşıyan kişi gerekirse çatışmaya girmeye de hazır olacak.”*

İhbardaki “polis uygulaması” terimi dikkat çekici. Bu terim daha çok polis jargonuna uygun görünüyor. Araçta bir astsubay, bir de onbaşı rütbesinde iki asker bulunuyor. Görevleri muhafızlık.

Odatv’nin edindiği bilgilere göre ikisi de silahlı. İkisi de özel kuvvetler askeri. İhbarcı da bu bilgilere vakıf gibi duruyor.

****

*“- Sevkiyatın ilk durağı Ankara. Silahlar burada elden geçirildikten sonra namluları temizlenecek, seri numaraları değiştirilecek."*

Sevkiyat belgesi ihbarcıyı teyit etmiyor. üzel Kuvvetler Komutanı Korgeneral Servet Yörük’ün Destek Grup Komutanlığı'na hitaben yazdığı 4 Mart 2010 tarihli sevkiyat belgesindeki ifadeler şöyle:

"Seri numarasız el bombalarına seri numarası verilmesi faaliyeti kapsamında ilgi A gereği Mühimmat Ana Depo Komutanlığı/Yahşihan/Kırıkkale'ye tesliminin sağlanması maksadıyla Güllük Milas'taki Genelkurmay üzel Kuvvetler Destek Grup üzel Eğitim Merkez Takım Komutanlığı envanterindeki mevcut el bombalarının tümü Oğulbey Kışlası'na nakledilecektir."

Yazıda, mühimmatın nakli için sivil bir kamyon kiralandığı da belirtiliyor. Kamyondan da “kirli silahlar” değil el bombaları çıkıyor. Bombalar da ABD menşeli taarruz tipi el bombaları.

Ama ihbarcı bir noktada çok bilgili görünüyor. Silahlar için ilk durak Ankara, sonraki durak ise Kırıkkale.

****

Bu kadar bilgi akıllara zarar görünüyor. Ama yaşananlar da ortada.

Genelkurmay eski Başkanlarından Yaşar Büyükanıt, PKK’ya yönelik bir sınır ötesi harekatın ardından “BBG (Biri Bizi Gözetliyor) evi gibi takip ediyoruz” demişti.

Gelinen noktada ise Genelkurmay’ın, hem de en özel birliğinin BBG evi gibi izlendiği anlaşılıyor.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*NEDEN HİüBİR İHBARIN ARDI GELMEDİ?*



12.03.2010 

Hürriyet Gazetesi Başyazarı *Oktay Ekşi*, “*kamyon olayından*” yola çıkarak, son zamanlarda TSK ile ilgili olarak yapılan ihbarları sıraladı ve bunların hiçbirinin ardının gelmediğini yazdı. 

*Oktay Ekşi’nin “Psikolojik savaş” başlıklı başyazısı şöyleydi:* 

"SON marifetimiz çabuk deşifre oldu. Yoksa bugünkü gazetelerde, Muğla’dan askeri usul ve nizamlara uygun olarak Ankara’da üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’na bağlı Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’na, 3 resmi görevli refakatinde gönderilen 900 adet el bombası yüzünden 10 subayın gözaltına alınması, 8’inin tutuklanması işten değildi.

Ve herhalde Muğla, Afyonkarahisar ve Ankara Jandarma İl Komutanları’nın ifadelerinin alındığını öğrenirdik.

Sebep belli:

Mutat üzere imzasız bir e-mail mesajıyla Ankara Emniyeti’ne_ “06 BJ 9915 plakalı kamyonda ‘kirli silahların’ taşındığı, bu silahların 21 Mart’taki Nevruz gösterileri sırasında Doğu ve Güneydoğu’daki illerde kullanılacağı, Afyon üzerinden getirilen silahların ilk etapta Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’na götürüldüğü”_ bildirilmiş.

Hani, o gün Ankara’dan kabaca 600 kilometre mesafedeki Manisa’da seçmenleriyle görüşmekte olan Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’a, suikast yapmaya geldikleri iddiasıyla iki subayın gözaltına alındıklarını... Bakanlar Kurulu ve Adalet Partisi Merkez Yürütme Kurulu’nun uzun uzun tartıştığı bu konuyu Arınç’ın, Milli Güvenlik Kurulu’na da götüreceğini açıkladığını...

Bu çok heyecan verici haberler kamuoyunu meşgul ederken bir Kuvvet Komutanı’nın evine zerzevat almaya giden aşçısı ile şoförünün *“suikastçıların suç ortağı”* diye yakalandıklarını... 

Ve bindikleri araçtan suç kanıtı olarak -yanlış anımsamıyorsak- bir miktar pırasa ile birkaç kilo pirinç çıktığını unutmadınız değil mi?

ünceki gün Ankara’da yaşanan komedi de, Arınç’ın ortalığı velveleye verdiği olaydan farklı çıkmadı.

Bu taze örnekler önümüzde iken soralım:

Hani Ekim 2009’da kamuoyunu pek heyecanlandıran *“Birinci İhbar Mektubu”* olayı vardı, anımsıyor musunuz?

PKK’nın, 12 şehit vermemize sebep olan 10 Kasım 2007 tarihli Dağlıca baskını ile, 6 şehit verdiğimiz 3 Ekim 2008 tarihli Aktütün karakolu baskını hakkında *“çarpıcı açıklamalar içerdiği”* bildirilen ihbar mektubundan söz ediyoruz. 

*Siz bunun ardının geldiğini duydunuz mu?
*
Peki ya _“Bir meçhul subayın (bir belge altındaki imza nedeniyle adı çok tartışılan) Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in bilgisayarındaki hard disklerden belgeler ve bilgiler kurtardığı”_ iddiasının ardı geldi mi?

Bunların hepsi *“özel yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılarının”* konusuydu... üyle bir şey var idiyse, hala neden bir ses çıkmadı?

Onları da geçelim. Ya son aralık ayında Tokat’a bağlı Reşadiye kırsalında 6 askerimizin pusuya düşürülerek şehit edilmesinde Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin bir şekilde iştiraki olduğunu ima eden alçakların iddialarının neden arkası gelmedi?

*Yanıtını biz verelim:
*
Bütün bu saydıklarımız, Silahlı Kuvvetler’e karşı sürdürülen psikolojik savaşın birer parçası olduğu için...

Bir ülkenin silahlı kuvvetleri, kendi silah ve mühimmatını bile bir yerden ötekine nakletmekten ürker hale getirilir mi?"


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Karargahtaki köstebek bulundu 



20.03.2010 - 07:46 / gazeteport.com

*

*Genelkurmay’dan son dönemde dışarıya bilgi, belge ve ses kaydı sızdırılması olaylarının kaynağı olduğu ileri sürülen bir sivil memur hakkında askeri savcılıkta dava açıldı.*

*ANKARA -* Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Adli Müşaviri Tuğgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu ve ekibinin, sivil savcıya vermeleri gereken delillerle ilgili karargahta yaptıkları görüşmenin ses kayıtlarının internete düşmesini, Genelkurmay’da çalışan bir sivil memurun sağladığı iddia edildi. Görüşmede,* “laptop”*tan sunum yapan sivil memurun, aynı *“laptop”*la ortam dinlemesi yaptığı belirtildi. 


*Askeri savcılık dava açtı* 

Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı’nın sivil memurla ilgili dava açtığı, sivil memurun dışarıda bağlantısının olabileceğinden şüphelenilen şahıslara yönelik kapsamlı bir soruşturmanın da sürdüğü ifade edildi. Orduda çalışan sivil personel, 657 sayılı devlet memurları kanunundan yararlanamıyor. Personelin çalışma saatleri, mesai ücretleri ve görevden uzaklaştırma hükümleri, TSK İç Hizmet Kanunu Ve Yönetmeliği, Askeri Mahkemeler Kuruluş Ve Yargılama Usul Kanunu ve Askeri Ceza Kanunu ile düzenleniyor. üubuklu’nun internete düşen ses kaydında, Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Adli Müşavirliği Savcısı Albay Zeki üçok’un sivil savcı tarafından istenen bilgisayar kayıtları ve belgeleriyle ilgili değerlendirmeler yer alıyor. Albay Zeki üçok, çürük raporu vermek, yolsuzluk ve çete kurmaktan dolayı cezaevine gönderilmişti. 


*Akademisyen mi dinledi?* 

Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. İlker Başbuğ’un, Belçika’da, Avrupa Müttefik Kuvvetler Karargahı’nda (SHAPE) Türk kurmay subaylarla yaptığı görüşmenin ses kaydının internete düşmesiyle ilgili yapılan takipte ise kaydın orada bulunan bir akademisyen veya subay tarafından alınabileceği üzerinde durulduğu öğrenildi. 

Org. Başbuğ’un SHAPE’deki ABD Gazinosu’nda gerçekleştirdiği toplantıya, ABD’li subayların da katıldığı iddia edilmişti. Başbuğ, internet sitelerine düşen ses kaydında, TSK’dan bilgi sızdıranları *“çürük elma”* olarak nitelendirmiş, subayları da *“gözünüzü açın”* diyerek uyarmıştı. Başbuğ, kozmik odada yapılan aramaya ilişkin olarak da konuşmuş, _“Ankara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’na gelecekler, arayacaklar. Aratmazsanız, arayabilirler mi? ’Giremezsiniz’ desen ne yapacaklar, girebilirler mi oraya? Giremezsiniz desek, TSK’nın üzerinde kuşku doğuracaktı. Buyur ara efendim işte”_ demişti. 


Bu arada Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, personelini Karargah içerisindeki yazışmalardan, telefon konuşmalarına kadar birçok konuda dikkatli olmaları konusunda uyarmıştı. 


*Karargahtaki ortam dinlemesi internette yayınlanmıştı* 

GEüTİğİMİZ yılın sonlarında Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Adli Müşaviri Tuğgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu ile ekibinin ortam dinlemesi yoluyla elde edilen ses kaydı internette yayınlanmıştı. Bu ses kaydına göre üubuklu ve ekibi, Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Adli Müşavirliği savcısı Albay Zeki üçok’un sivil savcı tarafından istenen bilgisayar kayıtlarını ve belgelerini ayıkladıklarına dair konuşmalar yer alıyordu. Albay Zeki üçok, çürük raporu vermek, yolsuzluk ve çete kurmaktan dolayı cezaevine gönderilmişti. Ortam dinlemesinde Tuğgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu ve Albay Neşet ile Olcay ismindeki şahıs ile Adli Müşavirlik’te görevli bir kadının üçok’la ilgili bilgilerin gizlenmesine dair tartışmaların yer aldığı iddia ediliyordu. Konuşma esnasında Tuğgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu _“Savcılık açısından oluşturuyor oluşturmuyor meselesi değil de. ünemli olan sizden kıl kopartma meselesi”_ diyordu. 

(Vatan)

----------


## bozok

*Kafes Eylem Planı'nda üğütçü 1 nolu sanık* 

**

*19.03.2010 - 13:40 / gazeteport.com*

*Azınlıklara yönelik yapılacak eylemlerle AK PArti Hükümetini uluslararası alanda sıkıştırmayı hedeflediği iddia edilen Kafes Eylem Planı soruşturması kapsamında hazırlanan iddianame kabul edildi. Planın 1 numaralı sanığı emekli Koramiral Feyyaz ügütçü olarak yer aldı.* 

*İSTANBUL -* *''Kafes Eylem Planı''* soruşturması kapsamında 3'ü tutuklu 33 şüpheli hakkında hazırlanan iddianame, İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından kabul edildi. 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Cumhuriyet Savcıları *Murat Yönder ve Ercan şafak* tarafından 3'ü tutuklu 33 şüpheli hakkında hazırlanan 65 sayfalık iddianame ve 6 klasör ek üzerindeki incelemelerini tamamladı. Mahkeme, iddianamenin kabulüne karar verdi.

*DURUşMALAR 15, 17 VE 18 HAZİRAN TARİHLERİNDE YAPILACAK* 
İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, davanın ilk duruşmasının 15, 17 ve 18 Haziran 2010 tarihlerinde yapılmasını kararlaştırdı. Mahkeme, savcılığın Poyrazköy'de ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin açılan dava ile bu davanın birleştirilmesi yönündeki talebini ise duruşmada karara bağlayacak. Mahkeme, ayrıca tutuklu sanıklar *Mücahit Erakyol, Levent Gülmen ve Halil üzsaraç*'ın tahliye taleplerini de reddetti.

*"üZDEN üRNEK ERGENEKON'UN DKK'NDAKİ LİDERİ" haberi için tıklayınız*

*"KOü MüZESİNDEKİ DENİZALTI PATLATILACAKTI" haberi için tıklayınız*

*"KAZILARDA ELE GEüEN MüHİMMAT TSK'YA TESLİM EDİLMİşTİR" haberi için tıklayınız*

*"HAKİM KUBAN'DAN MUHALEFET şEHRİ: ASKERİ MAHKEME'DE YARGILANSINLAR" haberi için tıklayınız...*

_"BELGE VE DüKUMANLARIN AYRINTILARI" haberi için tıklayınız_

_"AGOS GAZETESİNİN ABONE BİLGİLERİ KULLANILDI" haberi için tıklayınız_
 

*üYE HAKİM, İDDİANAMENİN İADESİ YüNüNDE OY KULLANDI* 
İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından *''oy çokluğu''* ile kabul edilen *''Kafes Eylem Planı''* iddianamesine, üye hakim Oktay Kuban tarafından muhalefet şerhi konuldu. 

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başavcılığınca hazırlanan iddianamenin değerlendirilmesine ilişkin mahkeme kararında, emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü ve arkadaşları hakkında ''Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü üyesi olmak' suçundan hazırlanan iddianamenin, mahkeme heyetince incelendiği belirtildi. 

Kararda, CMK'nın 170/3. maddesi gereğince, iddianamede bulunması gereken hususların tek tek gösterildiği ve aynı kanunun 174. maddesine göre ise iddianamenin iade edilmesini gerektirecek herhangi bir husus görülmediği kaydedilerek, iddianamenin kabul edilmesine hükmedildiği belirtildi. 

*''İddianame, dosya üzerinde üye Hakim Oktay Kuban'ın iddianamenin iadesi yönündeki karşı oyu ve oy çokluğu ile karar verildi''* ifadesi kullanılan kararda, hakim Kuban'ın muhalefet şerhi gerekçeleri sıralandı. 

*DELİLLER İNCELENMEDEN İşLEME KONDU* 
Hakim Kuban, *''muhalefet şerhi''* yazısında, CMK'nın 160/2. maddesine göre Cumhuriyet Savcısının maddi gerçeğin araştırılması ve adil bir yargılamanın yapılabilmesi için emrindeki adli kolluk görevlileri marifetiyle şüphelinin lehine ve aleyhine olan delilleri toplayarak muhafaza altına almak ve şüphelinin hakkını korumakla yükümlü olduğunu belirtti. 

CMK'nın 170. ve 174. maddelerine göre iddianamenin iadesine karar verilmesi gerektiğini dile getiren Kuban, iade nedenlerini şöyle sıraladı: 

*''-şüpheliler hakkındaki suçlamaya delil olarak gösterilen ihbar mektubu ve elektronik posta ihbarlarının nereden, kim tarafından gönderildiği ve kimliğinin ne olduğunun araştırılmamış olması, ihbarda bulunanın kimliğinin açıklanmasının sakıncasının olup olmadığının yazılmamış olması.* 

*-şüpheli Kadir Sağdıç hakkında delil olarak gösterilen ve internet haber, video paylaşım sitelerinden alındığı açıklanan ses kaydının şüpheliye ait olup olmadığı konusunda kriminal inceleme yapılmadan delil olarak gösterilmiş olması.* 

*-Delil olarak gösterilen ve savcılığa Serdar Cem ismiyle gönderilen 2 ihbar mektubu ekindeki CD'lerde bulunan adli emanetteki belgelerin ne olduğu ve şüpheli Kadir Sağdıç'ın örgütsel faaliyeti ile ilişkilendirilmemiş olması.* 

*-şüpheli Kadir Sağdıç hakkında diğer sanıklarla aynı mail grubu içerisinde yer aldığı delil olarak gösterilmesine rağmen, bu irtibatın örgütsel ilişkiye ilişkin olduğuna dair bir araştırmanın ve ilişkilendirmenin yapılmamış olması.* 

*-şüpheli Mehmet Fatih Ilgar hakkında delil olarak gösterilen 'Dilek Bozkaya' başlıklı bilgisayar çıktısının ne anlama geldiği ve şüphelinin iddia edilen örgütsel faaliyeti ile ilgisinin ilişkilendirilerek açıklanmamış olması.* 

*-şüpheli Levent Gülmen hakkında delil olarak gösterilen isimsiz, imzasız ihbar mektubundaki 'Levent Gülmen'in delilleri kaçırarak gizlediği' hususunun delillerin ne olduğu ve böyle bir olayın olup olmadığı konusunun araştırılmamış olması.* 

*-şüpheli ümit üzbek hakkında delil olarak gösterilen isimsiz, imzasız ihbar mektubundaki 'kayıp el bombaları, tabanca, gerçeğe aykırı belge düzenleme' iddiaları hakkında bir araştırmanın yapılmamış olması ve bu ihbardaki iddiaların şüphelinin örgütsel faaliyeti ile ilişkilendirilmemiş olması.''* 

Ayrıca, 24 şüpheli hakkında *''terör örgütü üyesi oldukları''* iddiasına tek delil olarak gösterilen ve Levent Bektaş'ın iş yerinde elde edilen DVD'deki bilgilerle örgütsel ilişkilerinin neden ve nasıl olduğunun da ilişkilendirilmeden anlatılmadığını savunan Kuban, deniz ve yol kenarlarına bırakılan mühimmatların, şüphelilerle ilişkisini gösterir delillerinin neler olduğunun da araştırılmadığını ve delillerin şüphelilerle ilişkilendirilmediğini dile getirdi. 

*Hakim Kuban, ''İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının iddianamesinin CMK 170 ve 174. maddeleri gereğince iade edilmesi gerektiği görüşünde olduğumdan iddianamenin kabulü yönündeki sayın çoğunluğun görüşüne katılmıyorum''* ifadesini kullandı.

*7.5 YIL İLE 15 YIL ARASI CEZA İSTENİYOR* 
''Kafes eylem planı''na ilişkin hazırlanan ve İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince kabul edilen iddianamede, 33 sanığın *''Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü üyesi olmak''* suçundan 7,5 ile 15'er yıl arasında hapis cezasına çarptırılmaları istendi. 

*PAşALAR DANIşMA KURULUNDA* 
İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca hazırlanan 65 sayfalık iddianamede, şüpheliler *Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü, Kadir Sağdıç, Mehmet Fatih İlgar*'ın *''Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütüyle doğrudan bağlantılı olarak kafes operasyonu eylem planını hayata geçirmek üzere faaliyet yürüten yasa dışı örgütlenmede 'Danışma Kurulu' adı altında emir ve komuta yetkisine haiz örgüt mensubu oldukları''* belirtildi. 

İddianamede, *Mücahit Erakyol, Deniz Erki, Tanju Veli Aydın, Emre Sezenler, Hüseyin Doğancı, İsmail Bak, Metin Samancı, Levent Gülmen, Aydın Ayhan Saraçoğlu, Bülent Aydın, Bora Coşkun, Süleyman Erharat, Murat Aslan, Emre Tepeli, İbrahim üztürk, Halil üzsaraç, Gürol Yurdunal, ümit üzbek, Bülent Karaoğlu, Daylan Muslu, Hüseyin Erol, Mehmet İnce, Alpay Belleyici, İsmail Zühtü Tümer, Levent Olcaner, üzgür Erken, Metin Fidan, Türker Doğanca, Mesut Adanur ve Metin Keskin'*in eylemlerinin de *''Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütüyle doğrudan bağlantılı olarak kafes operasyonu eylem planını hayata geçirmek üzere faaliyet yürüten yasa dışı örgütlenmenin üyesi olmak''* suçunu oluşturduğu kaydedildi. 

*BİR NUMARALI ZANLI ESKİ DENİZ SAHA KOMUTANI üğüTüü* 
Azınlıkların ve öğrencilerin hedef alındığı bombalı eylemleri kapsayan *’Kafes Operasyonu Eylem Planı’*na ilişkin iddianamede eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı *emekli Koramiral Feyyaz üğütçü* bir numaralı şüpheli olarak yer aldı. İddianamede iki numaralı şüpheli Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı *Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç*, üç numaralı şüpheli ise Foça üıkarma Gemileri Komutanı *Tuğamiral Mehmet Fatih Ilgar* oldu. 

*“Kafes”* soruşturmasında savcılık sorgusunun ardından serbest bırakılan *Feyyaz üğütçü “Balyoz” soruşturması kapsamında ise tutuklandı*. 

İddianamede tutuklu şüpheliler *Deniz Piyade Kurmay kıdemli Albay Mücahit Erakyol, Deniz kıdemli Albay Levent Gülmen, Deniz Kurmay Yarbay Halil üzsaraç’ın da arasında olduğu 33 şüpheli hakkında silahlı terör örgütü üyesi oldukları iddiasıyla 7.5 yıldan 15 yıla kadar hapis* istendi. 

*KAFES EYLEM PLANI* 
Emekli Binbaşı Levent Bektaş, *"Ergenekon"* soruşturması kapsamında Poyrazköy'de ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin 25 Nisan 2009 tarihinde İstanbul Nöbetçi 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince *"terör örgütüne üye olmak", "Ateşli Silahlar Kanunu'na muhalefet" ve "tehlikeli maddelerin izinsiz olarak bulundurulması veya el değiştirilmesi"* suçlarından tutuklanmıştı. Bektaş'ın ev ve işyerinde yapılan aramalarda çeşitli CD'lere el kondu. 

*LEVENT BEKTAş'IN OFİSİNDEKİ CD'DEN ELE GEüTİ* 
Yapılan incelemeler sonunda Levent Bektaş'ın ofisinden ele geçirilen film CD'sine yüklü bir programın arka planına *"data stash"* isimli bir program ile gizlenmiş dosya tespit edildi. Profesyonel bir biçimde gizlenen ve şifrelenen bu dosya uzman ekiplerin uzun süren çalışmaları sonucu açıldı. 

Dosyadan *"Kafes Operasyon Eylem Planı"* isimli doküman çıktığı belirtildi. 

İddialara göre; AK Parti üzerinde iç ve dış baskıyı artırmak için Türkiye'de yaşayan *gayrimüslimlere suikast düzenlenecek*, *azınlıkların yaşadığı mahallelerde bomba patlatılacaktı*. Planı, Ergenekon soruşturmasında tutuklanan Deniz Yarbay Ercan Kireçtepe'nin hazırladığı ileri sürüldü.

...

----------


## bozok

*Sağlar: Kasedi Tuncay üzkan'a vermedim* 

**


*19.03.2010 - 18:29 / gazeteport.com*

*Gazeteciler Ergun Babahan, Fatih Altaylı ve Tuncay üzkan arasındaki ‘’MİT ajanlığı ve üakıcı kaseti’’ konusunu, eski bakan Fikri Sağlar açıklığa kavuşturdu.*

*ANKARA -* Star yazarı Ergun Babahan’ın ‘’Başbakan Mesut Yılmaz’ın önünde MİT ajanlığı konusunda kavga ettiler’’ dediği gazeteci Fatih Altaylı ile Tuncay üzkan arasındaki olayı eski bakan Fikri Sağlar açıklığa kavuşturdu. 


Fatih Altaylı Babahan’a, ‘’Bu tartışma doğru ama MİT ajanlığı konusunda değil.. Fikri Sağlar’ın, Tuncay üzkan’a verdiği Korkmaz Yiğit- Alaattin üakıcı kasetini neden yayınlamayıp, Mesut Yılmaz’a götürdüğü tartışmasıydı’’ cevabını vermişti. 


*SAğLAR ‘’KASET VERMEDİM’’* 

Yiğit-üakıcı bandını açıklayarak Türkbank ihalesini iptal ettiren ve Mesut Yılmaz hükümetinin düşmesine neden olan eski bakan Fikri Sağlar ise, GAZETEPORT’a yaptığı açıklamada ‘’Tuncay üzkan’a bu kaseti vermedim’’ dedi ve şunları söyledi: 


_‘’üakıcı’nın Türkbank ihalesine Korkmaz Yiğit lehine müdahale etmesi ve bu ikili arasındaki telefon konuşmasını içeren bant, bana 1998 Eylül ayı sonlarında ulaştırıldı. Kaset geldiğinde yanımda gazeteci Emin üzgönül vardı ve konuyu birlikte araştırdık. 8 Ekim 1998 günü ise Ankara’da Uğur Mumcu Vakfının töreninde Tuncay üzkan ile karşılaştım ve bu kasetten söz ettim. Beraber Kanal D binasına gidip kaseti dinledik. Kaseti üzkan’a vermedim. Kendisi 10 Ekim günü Başbakan ile görüşmüş ve Mesut Yılmaz’a bu kasetten bahsetmiş. Başbakan bu konudan Tuncay üzkan aracılığı ile haberdar oldu ve Emniyet istihbaratına bu konuşmanın bulunması talimatını verdi. Ben de 13 Ekim 1998 günü kaseti açıkladım. Sonra gensoru verildi, hükümet düştü. Kod Adı Susurluk kitabında bu konunun bütün detayını yazdık’’_

...

----------


## bozok

*NATO'nun "Türk" vatandaşları*



*Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, tehdit algılamasının başına NATO’yu oturtuyor.* 

Türkiye’nin derin anayasası olarak bilinen *Kırmızı Kitap’*ta, (Milli Güvenlik Siyaset Belgesi’ne) tehdit algısı alenen yazıldı mı ya da yazılacak mıydı bilmiyorum.


TSK, aleni olmasa da 1990’lı yılların ilk yarısında PKK ile mücadele ederken bambaşka bir gerçekle karşı karşıya kaldı. ABD-NATO’nun Türkiye’deki üslerini kullanarak PKK’ya bazen doğrudan bazen de dolaylı yollardan destek verdiğini belirledi. Ama *yapılan açık ve gizli anlaşmalar, TSK’nın ABD’ye müdahale etmesini ortadan kaldırıyordu.*


Bu durum, TSK içinde ciddi bir değerlendirme yapılmasına yol açtı. üncelik NATO’nun üye ülkelerde kurdurduğu gladyo yapılanmasının tasfiyesine verildi. Hesap sorulamasa ve geçmiş sorgulanmasa da adı kamuoyunda kontrgerillaya çıkan gladyo yapılanması 1990’lı yılların başında resmen tasfiye edildi.


Türkiye’de Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu-üzel Harp Dairesi adı altında faaliyet gösteren örgütün özellikle sivil unsurları kenara kondu. TSK, yapıyı çizgi içine çekti. Bu yapı üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı adını aldı.


ABD’nin buna göz yumması mümkün değildi. Dolayısıyla TSK’nın, millileştirdiği bu yapı ABD’nin baş hedefi oldu.


Bu yapıya karşı asimetrik ve simetrik saldırılar AKP’nin iktidar olması ile birlikte ivme kazandı.


Ergenekon ve diğer darbe iddialarını da bu millileştirme operasyonu kapsamında değerlendirmek gerekiyor.


Soğuk Savaş, bir öcüydü. NATO, Türkiye’yi Sovyet işgali ile korkuttu. Ama ABD’nin asıl korkusu Türkiye’de sol-sosyalist bir iktidarın işbaşına gelmesi ve NATO güdümünden çıkmasıydı.


*Sol-sosyalist korku Türkiye’ye pahalıya patladı.* Kanlı Pazarlar-üorum-Maraş olayları, sol-sağ kavgaları 12 Eylül ve belki de 28 şubat’ı da bu sürece dahil etmek gerekiyor.


Neyse Soğuk Savaş süreci, kendi elitini, sermayesini de yarattı. İş dünyasından basına, hekimlerden cemaatlere kadar uzanan çok değişik toplumsal ve sınıfsal kesime ait kişilerin canları da güvenceye alındı.


Bunlar bir nevi bugün konuştuğumuz küreselleşme ve glabolleşmenin tadına o yıllarda vardılar. Ceplerine NATO nüfus cüzdanı konuldu.


Başka başka ülkelerde iş tutmalarının önü açıldı. Koruyup kollandılar.


Bu kişilerin hudutları, ülkeleri yoktu. Hiç de olmadı.


Hükümet bugün samimiyse, araştırmaya buradan başlamalı; şeyhinden dedesine, askerinden polisine, gazetecisinden patronuna, sanatçısından uyuşturucu kaçakçısına, siyasi parti liderinden sivil toplum örgütü başkanlarına kadar geniş bir yelpazede yer alan NATO vatandaşlarının kimler olduğu araştırılmalı.


İşte o zaman kim kimdir ansiklopedisi yeniden yazılabilir…


*Necdet PEKMEZCİ* / [email protected] / 20.3.2010

----------


## bozok

*Emniyetteki malum ekibin son marifeti!*



Adı: Mehmet Ali.

Emniyette yuvalanmış malum ekibin meşhur ettiği gerçek ya da hayali ispiyoncu kişisi!.

Kamuoyu onu Ankara’daki sanal bombalı kamyon ihbarı ile tanımıştı.

Ne hikmetse bu meçhul ihbar ciddiye alındığı yetmiyormuş gibi Genelkurmay Karargahına bile güvenilmeyerek oradan bilgi istenmemiş ve askeri malzeme taşıyan aracın önü kesilmişti.

Bütün bunlar yapılırken de başta TRT olmak üzere yandaş olan medya teyakkuza geçirilip bütün ülkeye heyecanlı dakikalar yaşatılmış ve ülkenin ordusu yine hedefe oturtulmuştu.

Sonuç malum iddia fos çıktı.

Bu hadiseden sonra olması gereken polisin adi ve yalancı sanal ihbarcı Mehmet Ali’yi yakalayıp, TSK’dan özür dilemesi gerekirken yapılan şudur:
Mehmet Ali yakalanamıyor ama yalancılığı birinci ihbarla kesinleşen o rezilin yeni mesajları yine medyaya veriliyor.

Ne imiş efendim bir devlet büyüğüne suikast yapılacakmış!

Ne imiş efenim 4 kamyon için ihbar etmişmiş de polis birine bakmışmış!

Ne imiş efendim bu kamyonlardaki bombalar Nevruz gününde düşünülen kalkışma için PKK’ya gidiyormuş!

Evet yanlış okumuyorsunuz, varlığı hayali olan ve yalan mesaj gönderdiği de tescillenen ihbarcıya göre TSK PKK’ya bomba gönderiyormuş!

Ve heyhat bu alçak mesajlar basına servis ediliyor!

Peki servis eden kim?

Emniyetteki malum ekip!

Nereden mi biliyorum?

Yahu o sözde ihbarcı yani Mehmet Ali ihbarlarını Emniyet’in o malum birimlerine yapmıyor mu? Oraya yaptığına göre sızdıranları Silivri cezaevinde arayacak halimiz mi var!

Düşünebiliyor musunuz polisin işi o yalancı ihbarcıyı bulmak iken, polisteki bazı unsurlar hala o yalancı üzerinden dezenformasyon ya da psikolojik operasyon yapıyor yani TSK ile PKK’nın iç içe olduğu haberlerini vererek beyin yıkıyor ve kafa karıştırıyor.

Gündemde nevruz mu var?

Hemen bir senaryo ve dezenformasyon?

En önemlisi devlet büyüğüne suikast denilip AKP kadroları etki altına alınıyor!

Daha önce de yazdık Tayyip Bey ve AKP TSK’ya karşı ne zaman yumuşasa Emniyet’deki o ekip hemen suikast senaryolarını ve sözde belgelerini servise başlıyor!

Türkiye’yi cephelere bölen, kurumları birbirine sokan CIA güdümlü bu ekibe artık birileri dur demelidir. Eminim bunlar AKP’lileri de gerektiğinde kullanmak için dinleyip stok yapıyorlardır..Evet bu ekip tasfiye edilmeli zira şanlı Emniyet Kurumumuza çok ama çok zarar veriyor!


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 21 Mart 2010

----------


## bozok

*Hapisteki iki genç gazetecinin mektubu*



*Deniz Yıldırım* ve *Ufuk Akkaya* iki gazeteci... Biri Aydınlık Dergisinden öteki de Ulusal Kanal’dan... Silivri’de koğuştalar bana mektup yazmışlar... (Herhalde beni İlker Başbuğ gibi kudretli sanıp, galiba onları tahliye ettirmemi istiyorlar!.. Demek ki yanmışlar, onlar şimdi kıyamet askeri ben de kelin olmayan merhemi!!) 

Başbakan Erdoğan’a sarmışlar, yani cami duvarına şetmişler(!) bu yüzden yatıyorlar... (Akıllı olup Atatürk’e saldırsalardı ya!! şimdi Bodrum’da beş yıldızlı otelde yatarlardı, kabahatliler..!)

Yazdıklarını bu köşeye sığacak şekilde özetleyerek aktaralım...

_“Sayın Behiç Kılıç, ‘Başbakan Erdoğan’ın sevmediği haberleri yaptığı için’ tutuklanan gazeteciler olarak size bu mektubu yazıyoruz._ 

_19 Ekim 2009 tarihinde, evimiz ve işyerimiz, Tayyip Bey’in ses kayıtları gerekçe gösterilerek arandı. 20 gün sonra birdenbire gözaltı kararı çıkarıldı. Hayatını bu mesleğe veren biri olarak, telefon kaydını haber yapan bir gazetecinin tutuklandığına şahit oldunuz mu?_

_Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’a ait ses kayıtlarının ortaya çıkması, ses kaydı haberi Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın olunca gazetecilik, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın olunca terör örgütü üyeliği iddiası ile tutuklama! Askerin ses kayıtlarını yayınlayan gazete muhabiri polis korumasıyla belge ve ses kayıtlarını ‘bavulla’ teslim ediyor._ 

_Burada Deniz Yıldırım ve Ufuk Akkaya değil, haber tutukludur._ 
_Sizin de bildiğiniz gibi kişisel verileri hukuka aykırı olarak kaydetmek suçu TCK’nın 135’inci maddesidir ve asliye cezalık suç kapsamındadır. ‘üzel hayatın gizliliğini ihlal etmek’ suçundan tutuklanan ilk gazeteciler olduk. Peki Başbakan Erdoğan’ın telefon konuşmalarını kim ortaya çıkardı?_

_Sayın Kılıç, Bu kayıtları ortaya çıkaran İşçi Partisi’dir. 17 Ekim 2009 tarihinde İP Genel Başkanvekili Mehmet Bedri Gültekin partisinin genel merkezinde açıklamıştır. Bir gün sonra Aydınlık Dergisi de bu açıklamayı kapak haberi yapmıştır. HaberTürk gazetesi de İP’nin bu açıklamasına (18 Ekim 2009) geniş yer vermiştir._ 

_Ancak kısa bir araştırma yaptık. Tayyip Bey’in bu ses kayıtları herkeste varmış. üzellikle Ankara’da elden ele dolaşıyor. İnternete bile düşmüş. Bakınız Vatan gazetesi 28 Mart 2009 tarihli sürmanşetinin başlığını okuyalım: ‘Erdoğan’ın ses kaydı var mı?’ Başlık altı: ‘Erdoğan önceki gece Show TV’de ‘Beni de dinliyorlar. Telefonda rahat değilim’ dedi... Aynı dakikalarda ona ait olduğu ileri sürülen bir ses kaydı internete düştü.’ Dikkat ediniz! 2009 Mart’ında yayınlanıyor bu haber. İşçi Partisi ise 7 ay sonra açıklama yapıyor. Haberin ayrıntılarını okumanızı rica ederiz._ 

_şimdi biz İşçi Partisi’nin açıklamasını haber yaptığımız için tutuklandık. Bu inanılır gibi değil!_

_Bugüne kadar Başbakan Erdoğan ne şahsımız ne de yayın grubumuz hakkında herhangi bir şikayette bulun(a)mamıştır._ 

_Sonuç olarak Aydınlık Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Deniz Yıldırım ve Ulusal Kanal Haber-İstihbarat Müdürü Ufuk Akkaya gazetecilik faaliyeti kapsamında tutuklandı. Hem meslek örgütlerimiz hem de basın camiamız bu duruma karşı kalemlerini oynatamayacak mı?_ 

_3 aydır tutukluyuz! Hala ortada bir iddianame yok!_ 

_Basınımızın bu skandalın üzerine gitmesini beklemekle çok mu şey istiyoruz!_ 

_Saygılarımızla_

_Deniz Yıldırım / Ufuk Akkaya_

_Silivri B-9 Alt Koğuş”_


*Behiç KILIü* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 20 Mart 2010

----------


## bozok

*Tahliyeler 12’ye yükseldi*

 

_İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, İkinci ümraniye davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Kurmay Albay Mustafa Koç’un tahliyesine karar verdi. Böylece davada bugüne kadar serbest bırakılanların sayısı 12’ye çıktı_

Salim YAVAşOğLU

İkinci ümraniye davasının 49. duruşmasında Kurmay Albay Mustafa Koç tahliye edildi. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’nde oluşturulan salonda önceki gün görülen duruşmada söz alan sanıklar-dan emekli Albay Levent Göktaş, Gaffar Okkan cinayetine ilişkin talimatla ifadesinin alındığını belirterek, _“Okkan’ın öldürüldüğü 24 Ocak 2001’de ben Ankara’da öğretmen olarak görev yapıyordum”_ dedi. 

*Yurt dışına çıkışı yasak*
Taleplerin ardından alınan ara kararlar, üye Hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu tarafından açıklandı. Mahkeme heyeti, dosya kapsamı, delil durumu, suç vasfının değişme ihtimali ve tutuklu kaldığı süreyi dikkate alarak, Mustafa Koç’un tahliyesine karar verdi. Koç hakkında yurt dışına çıkış yasağı koyan mahkeme heyeti, diğer sanıkların ise tutukluluk halinin devamını kararlaştırdı. Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün’ün, 19 tutuklu sanığın tahliye edilmesi yönünde oy kullandığı görüldü. . 

*Davada 40 tutuklu kaldı*
İkinci ümraniye davasında daha önce, Onur üzdemir, İlhan Bulayır, Murat Eke, Kemalettin Balcı, Bülent Güngördü, Birol Başaran, Süleyman Solmaz, Melih Yüksel, Adil Serdar Saçan, Esenyurt eski Belediye Başkanı Gürbüz üapan ile Muhammet Sarıkaya tahliye edilmişti. Böylece İkinci ümraniye davasında tutuklu sayısı 40’a düştü.


YENİüAğ GZT. / 20/03/2010

----------


## bozok

*Balbay’ın ‘yayın’ isyanı*

 

İkinci ümraniye davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Cumhuriyet gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Mustafa Balbay, medyada hakkında çıkan yazı ve haberlerden duyduğu rahatsızlığı dile getirdi. Davanın 49. duruşmasında söz alan Balbay, Yeni şafak gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Abdülkadir Selvi’nin yeni çıkan *“İçimizdeki Gladyo İle Yüzleşmek”* adlı kitabına değindi. Bu kitapta, haklarındaki iddiaların aynen kesinleşmiş gibi yer aldığını belirten Balbay, _“Selvi, Cumhurbaşkanı ile görüşmelerimi de kitapta yazmış. İddia makamı da çapraz sorgusu sırasında bu iddiasından vazgeçti ama konu medyada devam etmekte”_ dedi. Yine kendisi gibi Ankara temsilcisi olan bazı gazetecilerin de *“Ergenekon”* ve gizli belgelerle ilgili kitapları olduğunu ifade eden Balbay, meslektaşlarını yadırgamadığını ancak bu kitaplardaki yazılanların, haklarında hüküm verilmiş gibi yer aldığını kaydetti.


YENİüAğ GZT. / 19/03/2010

----------


## bozok

*Belgeye zarar vermeden tespit etmek mümkün*



*Safile Usul / Gazeteport /* 21.03.2010 

*Parmaz izi tespitinde kağıda zarar verme endişesi varsa, parmak izlerinin iyot maddesi ile ortaya çıkarılarak fotoğraflanabildiği ve bu yöntemle belgeye zarar verilmediği belirtildi.* 

Alman Polisi parmak izi tespit tekniğine ve hukuki zorunluluğa dair Gazeteport’a yolladığı e-postada, kağıda zarar verme endişesi varsa parmak izlerinin iyot maddesi ile ortaya çıkarılarak fotoğraflandığını, bu işlemin belgeye zarar vermediğini, ayrıca Almanya’da talep edilen parmak izi araştırmalarını yerine getirmenin hukuken zorunlu olduğu bilgisini verdi. ünceki günkü haberimizde Alman Polisi’nin parmak izi tespitinin belgeye zarar verir gerekçesi ile yapılmamasının kabul edilemeyeceği yönündeki görüşünü aktarmıştık.

Alman Polisi’ne yazılı olarak yönelttiğimiz bazı soruların cevabı ise daha sonradan e-mail yoluyla elimize ulaştı. Haberimizi takip olarak Alman Polisi’nden gelen yeni bilgileri kamuoyuyla paylaşıyoruz.
Bu maksatla bizim yazılı olarak yöneltmiş olduğumuz soruları ve Alman Polisi’nin yazılı olarak verdiği cevapları olduğu gibi aktarıyoruz.

1.*Gazeteport: Bir kağıt üzerindeki parmak izleri nasıl tespit edilir?*

*Alman Polisi:* Kağıt üzerindeki parmak izleri genel olarak Ninhidrin ile ortaya çıkarılır. Bu işlem 1 ila 5 gün arasında bir zamanda tamamlanır. İşlem sonrasında parmak izleri kağıt üzerinde koyu pembe bir renk altında görülür olur.

2.*Gazeteport: Bir kağıt, üzerinde parmak izi tespiti işlemi yapılırken ve sonrasında tespit işleminden dolayı zarar görür mü?*

*Alman Polisi:* Bir kağıt üzerinde parmak izi tespiti yapıldıktan sonra da parmak izleri kaybolmaz. Parmak izleri kağıt üzerinde hep kalır.

3.*Gazeteport: Bir kağıt üzerindeki parmak izlerini tespit işleminde kağıdın zarar görmesinden bilhassa endişe ediliyorsa hangi kimyasal maddeler kullanılır?* 

*Alman Polisi:* Eğer parmak izi 4 saatlikten daha eskiyse, iyot ile buharlama yöntemi kullanılarak parmak izleri görülür olur. İyot maddesi uçucu olduğu için de, parmak izleri ortaya çıkar çıkmaz fotoğraflanır.

4.*Gazeteport: Bir adli veya polisiye makam parmak izi tespiti talebini, “Kağıt zarar görür” gerekçesi ile geri çevirebilir mi?*

*Alman Polisi:* Türkiye’deki hukuki durum bizim tarafımızdan değerlendirmeye tabii tutulamaz. Almanya’da bir konunun araştırılması ve durumun açığa çıkması için gerekli olan tüm incelemelerin yapılması hukuken zorunludur.

...

----------


## bozok

*"Saldıray Berk'e neden kefil olduk?" 



21.03.2010 / gazeteport.com.tr*


_İlker Başbuğ, Erzincan davasının sanığı 3’üncü Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk’e niçin destek verdiklerinden, 'kozmik odalar'daki aramalara, el bombası yüklü kamyondan 'Balyoz' iddialarına gündemi sarsan olaylarla ilgili çarpıcı açıklamalarda bulundu_

*ANKARA-* *Sayın Başbuğ, Başbakan İngiltere’ye gitmeden önce “kurumlar arası çatışma asla söz konusu değil” dedi. Siz de aynı fikirde misiniz? üünkü bazen “Aramızda hiçbir sorun yok” diyor, bazen “Paslaşıyoruz” diyor. Acaba siz de kurumlar arasında hiçbir sorun olmadığı görüşünde misiniz?* 


Sayın Mengi, ilk önce teşekkür ederim, bu fırsatı verdiğiniz, Genelkurmay Karargahı’na geldiğiniz için. Olaylara bakış açım şöyle, gerçekten Sayın Başbakan olsun, diğer bazı siyasetçilerimiz olsun, çeşitli konuşmalar oluyor ama ben özellikle siyasilerimizin konuşmalarına medya üzerinden yorum yapmanın pek uygun olmadığını düşünüyorum. Tabii ki bu konulara ilişkin bazı sorunlarımız, problemlerimiz olduğu zaman bunların karşılıklı olarak konuşulmasının daha yararlı olduğunu düşünüyorum. 


*- üünkü eğer çatışma söz konusu değilse Başbakan’ın dediği gibi, biz o zaman şöyle düşünüyoruz, bugüne kadar gördüklerimiz ne anlama geliyor? Yani bir gerginlik yaşandı, hatta aylar süren bir gerginlik, kurumlar arası çatışmadan söz edildi ve sizin açıklamalarınız var... Trabzon’da yaptığınız açıklamalar, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin asimetrik psikolojik bir saldırı altında olduğu şeklinde. Tüm bunlar TSK’nın kurum olarak da rahatsız olduğunu gösterdi bize. şimdi kurumlar arası hiçbir çatışma, problem söz konusu değil dendiğinde o zaman Türkiye bu sorunları neden yaşadı?* 


Belki bazıları, kurumlar arası çatışmanın olmasını arzu ediyor, isteyebiliyor. Olaya biraz da o açıdan bakmak lazım. Tabii ki kurumlar arasında bazı problemler olabilir, farklı düşünceler olabilir, bunu da kabul ediyorum. Ben özellikle Trabzon’da, yanılmıyorsam 17 Aralık’ta yaptığım konuşmada bu konunun altını çizmeye çalıştım. üzellikle yargı bağlamında, emniyetimizde ve TSK’yla ilgili konularda bilgi teatisinde bulunmanın yararlı olacağını ifade etmiştim.

Nitekim geçtiğimiz perşembe, Ankara’da mühimmat olayıyla yaşadığımız olay da aslında benim Trabzon’da söylediğimin biraz doğru olduğunu kamuoyuna gösterdi. Bazı konularda elbette diyalogun açık olmasını, bazen kurumları karşılıklı ilgilendiren konular olduğu takdirde de burada bilgi teatisinde bulunulmasını hatta bazı konularda belki işbirliği yapılır ise daha olumlu sonuçlara gidileceğini düşünüyorum. Kurumlar arası çatışma iyi bir şey değil, tabii ki Türkiye’de bunu kimsenin arzu edeceğini de düşünmüyorum. Ama dediğim gibi bir noktada, elbette yasalar ve yetkiler çerçevesinde daha sıkı bilgi teatisi, işbirliği ve diyaloga da ihtiyaç olduğunu ifade edebilirim. 


- *Evet, özellikle Tokat saldırısı sonrasında sanki TSK kendi askerine suikast düzenlemiş gibi bazı açıklamalar oldu hükümet kanadından ve bugüne kadar da onun yankıları sürüyor, hala köşelerde yer alıyor, konuşmalarda o noktaya değiniliyor. Bizzat Başbakan ve Başbakan Yardımcısı tarafından yapıldı. Bülent Arınç’a suikast iddiasında da aynı şekilde TSK sanki kurum olarak bir darbe faaliyeti içindeymiş gibi yansıtıldı. Kozmik odaların aranması ve kamyon olayında da yine hatta sorulmamasından, bu konuda TSK’dan bilgi alınmamasından da şikayet ettiniz. Peki, nasıl oluyor da bu kadar güvensiz bir ortamın olduğu gözle görülürken, kurumlar arası bir çatışma, bir sıkıntı olmadığından söz edilebiliyor? Tüm bunları nasıl değerlendirmeliyiz toplum olarak?* 


Sorduğunuz soruda birden fazla olay var. Tokat olayından sonra meydana gelen gelişmelere bakarsak belki başlangıçta bazı yanlış bilgilendirmeler yapılmış olabiliyor. Ancak sonradan doğrusu ortaya çıktı. Zaten hatırlayacaksınız o konuyla ilgili olarak sonradan biz de Genelkurmay Başkanlığı olarak bir açıklama yaptık. Belki burada sıkıntımız şu, olay olduktan sonra hemen kamuoyu bizden hızlı bir açıklama bekliyor ama o her zaman mümkün değil.

ürneğin, Tokat olayında inanın çok ince noktalarda çalışma ihtiyacını duyduk. Olaydan sonra teröristlerin dinlemeleri üzerinde çalıştık. Hatta dinlemelerin ses bantları üzerinden acaba doğru mudur diye kontrol ettik ve sonra da olayın arkasında kimin olduğunu, daha açık ifadeyle PKK’nın olduğunu, resmen açıkladık. Bazen bunlar zaman alıyor. Belki o süreçte bazı yanlış bilgilendirmeler yapılabiliyor. Yine aynı noktaya dönüyorum, belki kendi aramızda da bilgilendirmede daha hızlı olmamız lazım. Bu olayla ilgili yine yanılmıyorsam Trabzon’daki konuşmamda da buna değindim, özellikle medyanın belki bu konuda farklı yorumlar yapabileceğini ama yetkili ve sorumluların daha dikkatli, daha itinalı olması gerektiğinin altını çizmiştim. 


*Medya artık daha duyarlı olduğuna inanıyorum...* 

*Sizin o sözlerinizden sonra bir fark gözlediniz mi?*

*O zaman daha açık sorayım efendim, yani kurum olarak suçlamalarda veya henüz iddia halindeki birtakım suçlamaların gerçek kabul edilmesinde, bunun siyasetçiler tarafından, medya tarafından dile getirilmesinde bir değişiklik gözlediniz mi, daha duyarlı davranıldı mı?* 


Gün geçtikçe daha duyarlı bir noktaya gidildiğini düşünüyorum. Evet, samimi olarak söylüyorum. Olaylardan ben herkesin gerekli dersi çıkardığını da, aldığını da düşünüyorum ve geçmiş olaylara, ilk günkü durumlara bakarsak bugün daha iyi noktada olduğumuzu düşünüyorum... 


*3’üncü Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk’le ilgili olayda ona kefil olur şekilde açıklamalar oldu Genelkurmay’dan. Sizin de ‘Biz çok iyi biliriz, tanırız, eminiz burada bir yanlışlık olduğuna’ gibi açıklamalarınız oldu ama her zaman bu kadar kefil olduğunuzu da görmedik. Neden Berk’te bu şekilde bir açıklama yaptınız?* 


Birincisi, olayların hukuki boyutu ve nerede olduğunuz çok önemli. Bakın, şimdi 3’üncü Ordu Komutanı’yla ilgili bir iddia var ki fevkalade vahim. Görevde olan bir ordu komutanı, terör örgütüne üye olmakla suçlanıyor. şimdi bu olayda hukuki açıdan neredeyiz bu önemli. Birincisi, bu olayla ilgili soruşturma safhası bitti. Artık kovuşturma safhasına dönüşen bir olay. İkincisi, biz bir konu üzerinde fikir veya görüş ifade ettiğimiz zaman yüzde 100 her şeyi incelemiş olmamız lazım. Bu olayda elimizde iddianame var 61 sayfa, artı bu konuyla ilgili olarak elimize ek dosyalar da geldi. Bu ek dosyaları da ilgili arkadaşlarımız inceledi. şimdi 3’üncü Ordu Komutanı’yla ilgili iddialar bu 61 sayfalık iddianamenin kaç sayfasını teşkil ediyor biliyor musunuz?

61 sayfa içinde tabii çeşitli yerlerde geçiyor ama esas Ordu Komutanı’yla ilgili iddialara baktığımız zaman bir sayfa. şimdi lütfen bu konuda yorum ve değerlendirme yapanlar bu bir sayfayı bir kere okusunlar. Nedir bu olay bir baksınlar. Ordu Komutanı’na yönelik suçlamada üç husus var. Birincisi bir plan semineri yine orada da söz konusu ve bu plan seminerinin oynandığı ve seminerin yine konuların dışına çıktığı... Bu kesinlikle doğru değil. Niye, Kara Kuvvetlerimiz bunu inceledi, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nın elinde plan semineriyle ilgili tüm raporlar var, bu plan seminerine katılan herkesin görüşleri, bilgileri var. Dolayısıyla Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığımız bu plan semineriyle ilgili detaylara hakim ve bu araştırma sonucunda gözüken nokta şudur ki, bu plan seminerinde iddia edilen şeylerin hiç biri gerçekleşmemiştir. Birinci tespitimiz bu. İkinci tespitimiz, yine Ordu Komutanı’nın efendim Alevi köylerine ziyareti bir suçlama olarak ifade ediliyor. Bu aslında çok çirkin, yani nereye koyacağız bunu ayrı bir olay... 


*Yürüyüş emri 15 Ocak’ta...* 


*Yani diyorsunuz ki kefil olmamız için yeteri kadar...* 

Bakın somut şeylerden örnek veriyorum. üçüncü nokta ise, yine iddianamede 28 Ocak günü Ordu Komutanı’nın emriyle efendim Erzincan-üzümlü arasında bir gösteri yürüyüşü yapıldığı iddia ediliyor. Neden? Yanılmıyorsam aynı tarih, tamamen tesadüf, Kayseri İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı’nın bu kapsamda tutuklandığı gün. Bakın, 28 Ocak günü yapılan bu yürüyüşün emrini Ordu Komutanı 15 Ocak’ta vermiş! Herhalde Ordu Komutanı müneccim değildi; yani bu kadar olmaz.

28 Ocak’ta bu intikal yapılmış ama belgelere baktığımız zaman Ordu Komutanı’nın bu konuyla ilgili emri 15 Ocak’ta verdiği de elimizde somut olarak var. İşin tabii diğer bir ilginç yönü de 3’üncü Ordu Komutanı ile ilgili suçlamaların da maalesef gizli tanık ifadesine dayanması. Dolayısıyla iddianameleri biliyoruz, ek dosyalarını biliyoruz, suçlamalar burada gerçekten bir olaya hukuki gözle bakılırsa... Artık davayla ilgili fazla bir şey söylemek istemiyorum. Dolayısıyla bu tip olaylarda, bu tip durum almamızı bazılarının doğal karşılaması gerekir. 


*Bize göre kozmik odalarda suç unsuru taşıyan hiçbir belge yok* 


*Olay yaratan ‘kozmik oda’ aramalarıyla ilgili de açıklamalarda bulunan Başbuğ, o odalarda suç unsuru olmadığını söyledi* 

’TSK’ya karşı asimetrik bir psikolojik harekat var’ benzeri açıklamalar yapılırken ve TSK rahatsızlığını bildirirken karşı taraftan, mesela Sayın Başbakan’dan “Paslaşıyoruz” gibi açıklamalar geldi ve hakikaten de bir dönem Silahlı Kuvvetler’le Hükümet daha bir anlaşma içindeymiş gibi bir hava yansıtıldı. Acaba Tokat saldırısından sonra Trabzon’dan yaptığınız o açıklamada daha mı fazla hissediyordunuz olayları ve sonra daha yoluna girdiğini düşündünüz? üünkü Kozmik odalar aranırken de “Her şey yasal olarak gelişiyor” şeklinde gayet sakin bir açıklamanız olmuştu... 


*Esasında ’kozmik’ kelimesini biz kullanmıyoruz, yani ‘kozmik’ İngilizce biliyorsunuz...* 


*Siz ne kullanıyorsunuz?* 

Kozmiğin karşılığı bizde bir noktada ‘çok gizli’dir. Yani çok gizli konular... Her neyse, basına ‘kozmik oda’ olarak yansıdı. O da tabii kamuoyunu ciddi şekilde meşgul eden olaylardan birioldu. Konuyla ilgili soruşturma safhası tamamlanmadı. Soruşturmanın gizliliğine dikkat etmeliyiz. Burada belki yeri gelmişken şunu ifade edebilirim, Usul Kanunu’na göre tartışılan hukuki bir konu var, özellikle çok gizli dokümanların acaba soruşturma safhasında, savcılar giremiyor biliyorsunuz, hakimler ona da yetkili, soruşturma safhasında hakimler incelemeli mi, incelememeli mi yoksa sadece kovuşturma safhasında mı?

Bugün bu konuyu hukukçulara sorsanız, belki büyük bir kısmı hala diyecek ki size, evet soruşturma safhasında olmaz, kovuşturma safhasında olur. Biz burada, bu olayla karşılaştığımız zaman farklı yorumlar olmasına rağmen yine de çok gizli bilgilerin bulunduğu odanın hakim tarafından aranmasının, incelenmesinin yararlı olduğunu düşündük. 


*Evet, öyle davrandınız zaten.* 

Sanki ortada ciddi bir olay var ve TSK bu olayın açığa çıkarılmasına set çekiyor gibi bir görüntü vermek istemedik. Tabii hakim geldiği zaman, bizim ona da itiraz yetkimiz var, o ilgili mahkeme Usul Kanunu’na bağlı olarak, ben o zaman şöyle bir şeyde bulundum. Kendi aramızda tartıştık daha doğrusu.

Dedim ki, buna hemen itiraz etmeyelim. Bizim çekineceğimiz bir şey var mı, yok. Gelsin o zaman hakim arasın. Bir müddet girsin, arasın ama itirazımızın da 7 gün içinde yapılması lazım. üünkü hukuku da işletmeli. Esasında biz orada yasalar içinde kaldık. Kovuşturma safhasında hakimler tarafından aranması gereken bir olaydı yani; mahkeme başka şekilde değerlendirdi. Tabii mahkeme kararına da saygılıyız. Biz baştan itirazımızı yapmadık, çok gizli evrakın bulunduğu odayı açtık, sonradan yasal hakkımızı kullandık ama onu da mahkeme reddetti. 


*Devam ediyor diyorsunuz ama kozmik odalarda ne buldular o belli değil mi efendim? Ne çıktı yani oradan, istediklerini buldular mı?* 


*şimdi, tabii istediklerini bulma lafına pek katılmıyorum yani.* 


*Ne bulunduğu anlaşıldı mı sonra?* 

Bakın, şimdi Sayın Mengi, soruşturma safhasında olan bir konuyu konuşuyoruz. Soruşturmanın gizliliğine riayet etmemiz doğal ki bunun üzerinde de en çok biz duruyoruz. Yanılmıyorsam bu konuyla ilgili olarak, bu hakim tarafından o çok gizli belgelerin bulunduğu odada araştırma faaliyeti bittikten sonra, bizim haftalık basın toplantılarından birinde soruldu. Adli müşavir cevap verdi. O bir cümleydi ama önemli bir cümleydi. Biz tabii ki yargıya, soruşturmanın gizliliğine saygı duymakla beraber şunu da paylaştık o zaman. Dedik ki, “Biz burada bulunan evraklarda herhangi bir suç unsurunun olduğu kanaatinde değiliz.” 


*O odalarda yapılan aramalarda suç unsuru oluşturacak bir belgeye rastlanmadığına inanıyorsa Genelkurmay, o zaman suikast iddiasının da arkasından ciddi bir şey çıkmayacak inancında olmalı herhalde, ikisi birbirine bağlantılı çünkü değil mi?* 


Biraz evvel söylediğim gibi çok gizli bilgilerin bulunduğu bölümde bizim değerlendirmemize göre suç unsuru oluşturan bir şey yok. Zaten bundan önceki safhalarda da ifadeler var, ilgili personelin diğer bölümlerde yapılan aramalar var. Burada bir suç unsuru oluşturacak bir şey olmadığını değerlendiriyoruz, bizim değerlendirmemiz bu ama biraz sabırlı olmamız lazım. 


*Evet ama tesadüf de hakikaten rahatsız edici dışardan bakıldığında, tesadüfen o sokakta olması askerlerin.* 


Bu konuyla ilgili çok açıklama yaptık. Bence olayla ilgili bilgilerimizi kamuoyuyla da epey de paylaştığımızı sanıyorum ama biraz sabredelim. 


*Tam o dönemde polisin özellikle savcıyla, aramayı yapan hakimle gelmesi çok eleştirildi. Polis orduya karşı kullanılıyor gibi... üok sayıda polis gelmişti çünkü. Sizin de böyle bir düşünce geçti mi aklınızdan yani niye bu kadar çok polis geldi diye?* 


Ben olaya şöyle bakıyorum, kurumlarımızın hepsi önemli. TSK elbette Türkiye’nin en önemli kurumlarından birisi olduğu gibi, polis de bizim polisimiz. Tabii ki bazen kurumların içinde hatalar yapanlar çıkabilir. Buradan hareket ederek kurumun bir kere tümünü suçlamak bence pek doğru değil. Bu özellikle Ankara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’yla ilgili olay, bir cuma akşamıydı. Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’na ilk savcı, polislerle geldi. Polislerle gelmesi doğal yani çok da yadırganacak bir şey olduğunu zannetmiyorum. üok sayıda mıydı, fazla ilgilenmedim. 


*40 civarındaydı.* 

Bilmiyorum inanın ilgilenmedim. Savcı kendisi gerekli aramayı yaptıktan sonra tabii o çok gizli bölümle ilgili aramada savcılar biliyorsunuz, yetkili değil. Ancak mahkeme kararıyla hakimlerin araması söz konusu, ondan sonra hakim gece yarısı falan geldi yanılmıyorsam, 24.00-01.00 civarında ve o çok gizli bölümdeki aramada cumartesi günü öğleden sonra başladı. 


*Kaç gün devam etti, iki hafta...* 


Epey devam etti. 


*TSK’da hiç kimse cami bombalayacak kadar alçalamaz!* 


*Kamyondaki bombalar olayında Sayın Başbuğ, siz “Bu ihbara inanılması ürkütücüdür” dediniz ama o kadar çok sayıda üst düzey TSK mensubunun tutuklandığı haftanın arkasından mesela ya da kozmik odalar, Tokat saldırısı, suikast iddiasında böyle bir ifade kullanmamıştınız. Acaba diğer olaylar ürkütücü değil miydi size göre?* 


Bu güzel bir sual. Bu mühimmat olayıyla ilgili olarak; bir e-mail var. Birisi tarafından gönderilen bir ihbar mektubu ama e-mail şeklinde gönderiliyor. şimdi bu e-mail aslında bir sayfadan kısa bir ihbar mektubu. Benim ürkütücü bulduğum nokta mektubun içeriği. Bakın, mektupta bu olayın Ankara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı tarafından veya en azından Ankara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’ndan kişiler tarafından planlandığı, yapıldığı iddiası var. Bu bir kere TSK direkt muhatap oluyor. İkincisi, el bombaları ve silahlar olduğu ifadesi ki, hiç gerçekle ilgili değil. ürkütücü olan nokta, el bombalarının nerede kullanılacağı ki bunların efendim üzerindeki numaraların silindiği vesaire de ifade ediliyor. Bunların neredeyse bu Nevruz olaylarında hatta Muş filan diye de isim geçiyor bazı bölgelerde kullanılacağı ifade ediliyor. 


*İma mı ediliyor?* 


Hayır, ifade ediliyor, açık yani o bir sayfalık e-mail yanımda da var aslında. şimdi burada tabii ürkütücü olan şu, Ankara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı, başkanlık olarak ve en azından oradaki kişiler muhatap. İkincisi, böyle bir mühimmat getiriliyor, bunlar sonra bir yerde elden geçtikten sonra nerede kullanılacak, toplumsal olaylarda, hatta Nevruz filan kapsamında; bu ürkütücü değil mi? Bu bence aslında bugüne kadar karşılaştığımız senaryolar açısından çok vahim bir senaryo. 


*üok vahimleri var yine cami bombalama, kendi uçağını vurma.* 


Senaryo olarak alırsanız buna benzer bir de cami bombalama olayı var. üünkü olayların kendisi değil, burada bir senaryo bazından değerlendirme yapıyoruz. Gerçekten böyle iddiaların doğru olabileceğinin düşünülebilinmesini ben ürkütücü buluyorum. şimdi buna benzer diğer bir senaryo veya doküman açısından baktığımız zaman bir de 1’inci Ordu Plan Semineri kapsamında camilerin bombalanması, kendi uçağımızın düşürülmesi vardı ki ona da gereken cevabı verdim. Bunlar bırakın TSK’nın kendi personelini, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşının herhangi birinin bile düşünemeyeceğine inandığım, tahayyüllerin dışında kelimelerle ifade edilemeyecek şeyler. Nasıl söyleyeyim, akıl dışı bir olay. 


*üetin Doğan cami bombalama, kendi uçağını düşürme gibi düşüncelerin Amerika’da daha önce olan bir seminerden alındığı gibi bir açıklama yapmıştı, benim programımda yaptığını hatırlıyorum. Yani bir başka yerden esinlenerek bu suçlamanın oraya konduğunu, o senaryonun konduğunu söylemişti...* 


Vallaha onu ben bilmiyorum. Yalnız şunu bir vesileyle bir yerde açıklamıştım. Ben TSK’dan çıkacak kişilerin cami bombalayacak kadar alçaldığını kesinlikle ne kabul edebilirim, ne düşünebilirim. Yine TSK’dan kişilerin, kurumun kendi uçağını düşürecek düşüncelerin içine girmesini kabul etmem söz konusu olamaz. Ve bunu gerçekten haince, bölücü açıklamalar olarak görüyorum. Tehlikeli görüyorum. 


(Ruhat Mengi-Vatan Gazetesi)

----------


## bozok

*Komutandan mektup var*



*20.3.2010 / ANKARA - Gazeteport* 

*Poyrazköy silahları ve Balyoz darbe planı iddiasıyla tutuklanan Deniz Albay Ali Türkşen ‘’Hasdal cezaevinde adaptasyon için Bayrampaşa-Ben Fazla Kalmayacağım filmini seyrettik’’ dedi.* 


Poyrazköy silahları ve Balyoz darbe planı iddiasıyla tutuklandıktan sonra tahliye edilen Deniz Albay Ali Türkşen _‘’Hasdal cezaevinde adaptasyon için Bayrampaşa-Ben Fazla Kalmayacağım filmini seyrettik’’_ dedi. 


Kardak krizi sırasında adaya çıkan isimler arasında yer alan Uzunada Sualtı Komutanı Türkşen, arkadaşları ve bazı gazetecilere gönderdiği mektupta _‘’şanlı Bahriyemiz çetin bir sınavdan daha alnının akı ile çıkacak. Deniz Kuvvetleri karargahında tek bir koridorda aynı anda bulamayacağınız sayıda amiral, albay, yarbay, binbaşı ve teğmenlerle, Yavuz sınıfı fırkateynlerimizde mevcut helikopter pistinden bile ufak bir alanda volta atmaktan geliyorum’’_ dedi. 


*"RACON SAHİBİ OLDUK"* 

Cezaevine adaptasyon için Bayrampaia cezaevini anlatan film seyrettiklerini de belirten Türkşen şöyle dedi: 


_‘’Kıdemli mahpuslarımız, mahpusluğa adaptasyon kapsamında ikinci günümüzde “Bayrampaşa, Ben Fazla Kalmayacağım” filmini seyrettirdiler, biz de bu vesile ile biraz racon sahibi olduk. Deniz Okullarımız, gemilerimizdeki yaşam şartlarımız bize nasıl bir disiplin verdi ise, daracık bir alanda, günde iki saat havalandırma ile, dışarıda bir güne sığdıramayacağımız çok şey yapılabiliyor, gayet de güzel yaşanabiliyor. Askeri hapishanede bir elimiz yağda bir elimiz balda yaşadığımız yalanını yayacak olanlara şimdiden duyurmak isterim; bizim yatakhanede Albay’lara saygıdan temizlik vardiyası yazılmazken, Amiral/General koğuşunun tüm temizliği Komutanlarımızın kendilerindeydi’’_ 


*"İFTİRA VE KOMPLO"* 

Gerçeklerin bir gün ortaya çıkacağını da savunan Albay Türkşen şöyle devam etti: 


_‘’Her biri iftiraya uğramış bu insanların, hapiste sevdiklerine hasret kalmalarına sebep olan hainler, bir ömür bu insanların ayaklarını yıkasalar günahlarının kefaretini ödeyemezler, ödeyemeyecekler. Günlük koşuşturma içinde bazen çok bunalırsanız, çok zor şartlar altında, iftiraya uğramış bir grup denizcinin, disiplinlerinden hiç taviz vermeden yaşamaya çalıştıklarını, her yemeğin sonunda (Allah devletimize milletimize zeval vermesin, hiç bir faydamız olmadığı halde bugün de karnımız doyurdu) diye dua ederek sofradan kalktıklarını unutmayın. Allah zalimleri sevmez. İftira atan, komplo kuran, yalan söyleyen, ne bu dünyada ne ahirette hayretmez. Bir gün tüm gerçekler ortaya çıktığında kazanan yine Türkiye, ülkemiz, insanımız, Bahriyemiz olacak. O güne kadar inanmaktan ve bu inancı yaymaktan vazgeçmeyin’’_

...

----------


## bozok

*Başbuğ’un elindeki “bilgiler” ne oldu?* 




Genelkurmay, kendi içinde yürüttüğü önemli bir soruşturmayı geçtiğimiz günlerde tamamladı ve ortaya çıkan sonuç kamuoyuna açıklandı. O önemli soruşturma ve varılan sonuç şuydu: 


Bilindiği gibi bir süre önce bazı internet sitelerinde Genelkurmay Hukuk Müşaviri Tuğgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu’nun konuşmaları; yine aynı şekilde Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un Brüksel’deki NATO karargahında çalışan subaylara yönelik konuşması yayınlanmıştı. *“Ortam dinlemesi”* yöntemiyle kaydedildiği anlaşılan bu konuşmalar hakkında Genelkurmay soruşturma başlatmıştı. 


*İşte bu soruşturma tamamlanmış bulunuyor. Tuğgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu’nun dinlenilmesi olayıyla ilgili olarak karargahta görev yapan bir sivil memur suçlanıyor. Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ’un Brüksel’deki konuşmasıyla ilgili olarak da bir akademisyen tespit edildi. Sivil memur hakkında adli soruşturma başlatıldı, suçlu bulunursa olay yargıya intikal ettirilecek. Aynı şekilde akademisyen hakkında da savcılığa suç duyurusunda bulunulacak.* 


Soruşturmada elde edilen bilgilere göre sivil memur, üubuklu ve diğer görevlilerin katıldığı toplantıdaki konuşmaları Genelkurmay’ın demirbaşı olan dizüstü bilgisayarla kendisi kaydetmiş. Başbuğ’un konuşmasını kaydettiği öne sürülen akademisyen ise Brüksel’deki toplantıda uzman sıfatıyla bulunmaktaymış.


Genelkurmay karargahından internet sitelerine düşen bazı konuşmalar daha önce de soruşturma konusu olmuş ve hepsinden ya bir sivil memur, ya bir asteğmen, ya da kurumla ilgisi olmayan kişiler sorumlu tutulmuştu. Bu soruşturmaların sonucu ne oldu bilmiyoruz. Yargıya intikal etti mi, intikal edenlerden ne sonuç çıktı? Basın, dolayısıyla kamuoyu bu önemli olayların akıbetini öğrenemedi.


Bu tür *“ortam dinlemelerinin”* varabileceği en üst nokta olan *“Genelkurmay Başkanı’nı dinleme”* de gerçekleşmiş bulunuyor ve Genelkurmay, her zaman yaptığı gibi tespit ede ede bir sivil memur ile bir de kurum dışı akademisyen tespit edebiliyor…


*Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ’un “Balyoz” tutuklamaları sonrasında “Biz de elimizdeki bilgileri açıklamak zorunda kalırız” dediği “bilgiler” bunlar mıydı?* 


*Yani Genelkurmay Başkanı, “elimizde bilgiler var” derken bu soruşturmanın vardığı sonucu mu kastediyordu?* 


*Hiç sanmıyoruz.* 


Belli ki General Başbuğ’un elinde bir sivil memur ile bir akademisyenin sınırlarını çok çok aşabilecek bilgiler var. Sivil memur ile akademisyen bir büyük dinleme faaliyetinin en alttaki uygulayıcıları olabilirler; aslolan onların üstündeki yapılanmanın ne olduğu ve bu yapılanma içinde kimlerin yer aldığıdır.


*Sorabilir miyiz, Sayın Başbuğ’un elindeki “bilgiler” böyle bir yapılanmayı içermekte midir? Söz konusu yapılanmanın belirleyici unsuru, bazı yabancı istihbarat servisleri ile kökü dışarıda bir dini cemaatin işbirliği midir?*


Ve bu yapılanmanın, bazı hükümet üyeleriyle bağlantılı olduğu iddia edilen Ankara’daki bir *“dinleme üssü”* ile organik bağı nedir?


Genelkurmay’da yapılan dinlemeler ve bir kısmı Ergenekon iddianameleri eklerine konulmuş olan telefon kayıtları önce bir hükümet üyesinin bilgi ve onayından mı geçmektedir? 


*Bu yapılanmanın elinde sade üst düzey askerlerin değil, Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın da konuşmaları bulunmakta mıdır?*


Genelkurmay Başkanı *“elimizde bilgiler var”* derken, bir sivil memur ile bir akademisyeni kastetmiş olamayacağına göre, eldeki o *“bilgiler”* ne olmuş, nereye gitmiş, nerede sonuca bağlanmıştır?


*25 şubat’ta üankaya Köşkü’nde yapılan zirvede sonuca bağlanmış olabilir mi?* 


Genelkurmay’ın açıklamasında, olayı *“bir sivil memur, bir akademisyen”* seviyesine indirgeyip, sonra da üstünü kapatma veya hafif cezalarla geçiştirme eğilimi ortaya çıkıyor. Konuyu takip edecek bir basın da yok nasıl olsa…


Bu durumda, General Başbuğ’un bütün reddetmelerine rağmen *“Acaba üankaya Zirvesi’nde bir mutabakat mı yapıldı?”* diye düşünmekte haklı değil miyiz? 


Yapılan bütün *“basın turları”, “karargahta ağırlayıp soruları yanıtlamak”* ve *“kahvaltılı basın buluşmalarına”* rağmen bu sorunun İlker Başbuğ’un peşini bırakmayacağını daha önce söylemiştik…


yazan : *Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / KENT GAZETESİ / 22.03.2010

----------


## bozok

*TERüRLE MüCADELE POLİSLERİ MİLLETVEKİLİNİ NASIL KAMERAYA ALDI?*



12.03.2010 

Bugün popüler bir çanta tanıdık. Siyah sıradan bir çanta.

üanta, *CHP İzmir Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin*’e ait.

Ahmet Ersin bugün üç gazetede manşetteydi: *Yeni şafak, Zaman ve Star.*

Başlıklar şöyleydi:

*- Gizli tanıkla kirli pazarlık (Star)*

*- CHP’li Ersin’in gizli tanıkla para pazarlığı görüntülendi (Zaman)*

*- CHP’den Munzur için para çantası (Yeni şafak)*

****

*Munzur, Erzurum Savcısı şanal’ın Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’i tutuklatmasında önemli paya sahip olan gizli tanığın kod adı.*

üç gazeteye göre CHP devrede. üünkü Munzur’un ifadesini değiştirtmeye çalışıyorlar.

Pazarlık edilen tutar 80 bin lira. Bunu da bir başka gizli tanık olan *Fırat* kod adlı kişi iddia ediyor.

Pazarlığı da CHP’li Ersin yapıyor. Ersin’in özelliği Erzincan vakasını Türkiye gündemine taşıyan kişi olması.

Pazarlığa konu paranın sonsayfa adlı internet sitesinde yayınlanan görüntülerdeki siyah çantanın içinde bulunduğu iddia ediliyor.

Ahmet Ersin ise çantada “pijamam ve traş takımlarım vardı” diyor. Ama yandaş medyayı ikna edemiyor.
üünkü gizli tanık Fırat, ifadelerini değiştirmeleri için kendilerine siyah bir çanta içinde 80 bin lira getirildiğini söylüyor. İşte o siyah çantanın da Ersin’in siyah çantası olduğu iddia ediliyor.

*****

Ne hikaye ama değil mi…

Devamı da var.

Ersin, gizli tanık Munzur olduğu iddia edilen kişiyle ayrılmak üzere olduğu otelde 10 dakika kadar görüşüyor. Görüşme herkesin ortasında oluyor. Kimi gelip Ersin’in elini sıkıyor. Kimi de gelip Ersin’e bir şey gösteriyor.
Bu görüşme sırasında Ersin paltosunu sandalyeye, çantasını da lobideki sütunun dibine koyuyor. O esnada televizyon muhabirleri Ersin’i otelin terasında söyleşi yapmaya davet ediyor. Ersin de çantasını unutup – bırakıp terasa yöneliyor.

Kısa bir süre sonra…

****

Polisin tanıdığı ve takip ettiği bir kişi çantayı alıp bir yere götürüyor. Daha doğrusu otelin güvenlik kameraları olayında bu kadarı görülüyor.

İşte o kişinin pastane işletmecisi Erdal Erdoğan olduğu tahmin ediliyor. Geçtiğimiz günlerde gözaltına alınan Erdoğan, Munzur kod adlı gizli tanığı Ersin’le görüştüren kişi oluyor.

Pastaneci Erdoğan, aynı zamanda Munzur’u televizyona çıkartmak için çaba sarf eden kişi oluyor. Geçen hafta da Ankara otogarına indiklerinde polisin fotoğraf makinesine yakalanıyorlar.

Gizli tanık Fırat, “Siyah çantada 80 bin lira getirdiler” deyince, Ersin’in de çantasının rengi siyah olunca, çantayı da pastaneci Erdoğan alıp bir yere götürünce, gizli pazarlık da ortaya çıkmış oluyor.

Daha doğrusu yandaş gazetelerin iddiası böyle…

****

Eğer içiniz bunalmadıysa, sıra haber cümlesine geldi.

Acaba bu görüntüler nasıl sağlandı.

*Odatv’nin edindiği bilgilere göre; Erzurum Savcısı Erzincan Terörle Mücadele şubesi’nden Ersin’in kaldığı oteldeki görüntüleri almasını istiyor. Polisler de 27 şubat günü otele gidip, güvenlik kameralarındaki görüntülerin tamamını alıyorlar.*

Günlerce o görüntüleri ayıklıyorlar.

Nihayet biz de bir internet sitesinden görüntüleri izliyoruz.

Olay bu kadar çıplak.

Hani deniyor ya “*Bizi kim izliyor*” diye…

İşte nadide bir örnek.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ORGENERAL SALDIRAY BERK'İN ERMENİ TASARISIYLA NE İLGİSİ VAR*



Emre üzsuda yazdı.

13.03.2010 


PKK çizgisinde siyaset yapan Kürt örgütlerine yönelik yaklaşık bir yıldır gerçekleştirilen polis operasyonları, artık basının da ilgisini daha az çekmeye başlamışken, nitelik değiştirerek uluslararası bir hal aldı; 26 şubat 2010’da İtalya’nın kendi göçmen kamplarında ve Fransa’nın ise 4 ayrı güney kentiyle bir adet hayvan çiftliğinde, polis ve istihbarat timleriyle PKK’ya baskın düzenlediğini okuduk. Bunlara, 3 Mart 2010 günü yine kimi Fransız kentlerinde düzenlenen ve 4 Mart 2010 günü ise bu kez Belçika kentlerindeki ve öncekilerden daha büyük ses getiren operasyonlar ekleniyordu; sonuncusunda, Kürt örgütlerinin yanı sıra, Roj TV’nin Brüksel’deki bürosunun da basıldığı basında yer alan bilgiler arasındadır. Sayıları sürekli değişmekle birlikte pek çok gözaltı ve tutuklamanın olduğu da biliniyor.

*Neden şimdi*
Bu operasyonlara dair, “düne kadar PKK’ya kucak açmış Avrupa ülkelerinin, bir anda ve hep birlikte, bu gaflet uykusundan uyandıkları” yollu Avrupa güzellemeleri dışında bir değerlendirmeye pek az rastladık. Peki, ne olmuştu; Siyonist lobilerin kırılan kalplerinin, Ermeni tasarısının oylanması öncesi, nasıl onarılabileceği üzerine bir hal çaresi bulunması için ne varsa seferber edilmesi gerektiğinde ittifak halindeki kalemler, bu soruyu hiç sormadılar. Kim bilir, bu operasyonların, *Ermeni tasarısı tartışmaları ile de ilgisi vardır.* Nitekim, Kürt örgütlerine yönelik Avrupa’daki sonuncu büyük polis operasyonu, Ermeni tasarısının ABD Temsilciler Meclisi Dış İlişkiler Komitesi’nde oylanacağı günün sabahı, gerçekleştirilecektir. Sorularımızı genişletelim: İbraniler ve İbraniler tarafından gerek antik dönem gerekse modern dönem *Yahudi pogromlarıyla sorumlu tutulan Yunaniler* misli, *Ermeniler ile Kürtleri birbirlerinin antonyme*’i saymak mümkün müdür; kayda değer bir soru gibi görünüyor.

*4 Mart tesadüf mü*

*4 Mart polis operasyonu ile 4 Mart Ermeni tasarısı oylaması gibi,* Ermeni ve Kürt meselelerinin çoğu zaman birlikte veya birbirlerinin alternatifi olarak ele alındıklarını, biraz tarih bilen herkes bilmektedir. Birinci Dünya Savaşı öncesinde *Ermenilere saldıran Hamidiye Alayları’na mensup Kürtler,* Birinci Dünya Savaşı esnasında doğu vilayetlerine giren *Rus ordusu ile birlikte hareket eden Ermenilere karşı vuruşan Kürtler*, daha sonra Anadolu’daki Ermeni nüfusunun neredeyse tamamının yok edildiği bir sırada Ermeni konvoy ve varlıklarına kasteden Kürtler ve *son olarak Kurtuluş Savaşı’nda birer Fransız lejyonu halinde Anadolu’ya giren Ermenilere karşı vuruşan Kürtler*, böylesi bir karşıtlık tanımı için yeterli tarihsel karşı karşıya gelişin ortada olduğunu düşündürüyor. Nitelikleri farklı olsa da, *Ermeni ve Kürt devleti projelerinin de hemen hemen aynı tarihlerde* savaş sonrası paylaşım planlarında yer buldukları, fakat yine hemen hemen aynı tarihlerde terk edildikleri anımsanacaktır; *Kafkasya’nın ve tabii Ermenistan’ın Sovyetler Birliği’ne dahli ile Musul’un İngiltere’ye terk edilmesi arasında yalnızca birkaç yıl bulunuyor.* Ermenistan’ın bağımsızlığı ile Irak’ın kuzeyinde Kürdistan Bölgesel Yönetimi adıyla ilk parlamento seçiminin gerçekleştirilmesi arasında ise birkaç yıllık bir zaman bile bulunmuyor. Dolayısıyla, pek çok açıdan ve özellikle devletleşme süreçleri bakımından birbirlerine benzeyen, ancak özellikle modern tarih boyunca birbirlerine karşı cepheye sürülmüş bu iki halk, günümüz politikasında da birbirlerinin yerine ikame ediliyor ve olabilir; ihtimal, ihtimaldir ve özellikle sosyal bilimler, olasılıklar üzerine kurgulanıyorlar. Avrupa’daki Kürt örgütlerine yönelik polis operasyonlarının, Siyonist lobilerin tavırlarını önceden belli etmeleri nedeniyle, Komite’de kabul edilmesi kuvvetle muhtemel görülen *Ermeni tasarısı karşılığında bir teskin edici hediye* olduğu üzerinde düşünülebilir.

*Kemalist Kürtler*
Zamanlamanın üzerinde durmamızda herhangi bir sakınca bulunmuyor. *“Açılım”* olarak anılan süreçte yürütülen pazarlıkların çöktüğü, *ABD-İsrail-AKP ve Barzani’den mürekkep ittifak*ın önerdiği çizgiyi kabul etmemiş Türkiye Kürtlerinin cezalandırıldıkları ve Türkiye’de inşa edilmekte olan yeni rejimin organik matbuatının hem uluslararası konjonktüre uygun olarak ABD-İsrail-Barzani taraftarı hem de yeni rejimin karakterine uygun olarak *AKP ve/veya Fethullan Gülen müridi bir yeni “iyi Kürt”* kategorisini popüler hale getirmeye çalıştığı, artık bir tekerleme bilinirliğinde dillerdedir. Yeni rejimde; taraftar yazarların, Kandil’deki örgüt yöneticileriyle görüşmeleri sonrası izlenimlerini aktarırken, *“Aaa! Bunlar Kemalist!”* diyu şaşkınlıklarını yazdıkları; vakt-i zaman’ında legal kanadının eş başkanlarından biri olan bir kadın mebuslarının, Kürt sorununun *“Misak-ı Milli sınırları içinde çözülmesinden yana”* olduğunu vurguladığı ve demokratik/laik bir cumhuriyet için Kemalistlerle işbirliğine açık olduğunu ilan ile birlik yanlısı ve cumhuriyetçi bir yaklaşım sergilediği; illegal kanadının üst düzey yöneticilerinden birinin ve yine kadın eş başkanlarından bir diğerinin, *“AKP’nin arkasında Fethullah, Fethullah’ın arkasında ise ABD var. Dolayısıyla, AKP ve Fethullahçıları bölgeden silmeliyiz”* biçiminde açıklamalar yaptıkları; haber ajanslarının her hafta düzenli olarak Kürtlerin yoğun olarak yaşadığı illerdeki Fethullahçı yapılanmayı haberleştiren dosyalar yayımladıkları ve sempatizanlarının ise *“Kahrolsun Fethullah!”* sloganlarıyla yeşil sermayeye ait olduklarını düşündükleri banka ve marketleri molotofladıkları bir Kürt hareketine hayat tanınmayacağını, *Kürt hareketinin legal kanadı içerisindeki AKP’yle pazarlığa öteden beri meyilli figürler* hariç, artık herkes anlamış bulunuyor.

*AKP'li Kürtler*
Ahmet Türk’ün AKP yetkilileri ve taraftar yazarlarla olan basına kapalı buluşmalarının da, *Hasip Kaplan’ın Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin ve Selahattin Demirtaş’ın ise Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu’nun kaldırılmasını*, başka deyişle bir engelsiz *AKP diktatoryasını* önermeleri de, Sırrı Sakık’ın, Hatip Dicle’nin açıklamalarına karşılık, *geçmişte Kürtler ile cumhuriyetçilerin en küçük bir köprüleri olmuşsa bile dinamitleme arzusundaki iddiaları* da artık kapalı “açılım” yolunu açmaya yetmeyecek gibi görünmektedir. Dahası, Kandil ve İmralı’dan yapılan son AKP karşıtı açıklamalar ve özellikle ücalan’ın, *“yeni anayasa paketine destek olunmaması, dahası mevcut durumda böylesi bir girişime en sert muhalefeti Kürtlerin yapması gerektiği”* yönündeki beyanatı sonrası, artık bu ekibin de AKP’nin taleplerine destek konusunda ciddi ve doğrudan rezervler koydukları, Demirtaş’ın “yargı reformuna destek olmayacaklarını” belirttiği son açıklamalarından ve Sakık’ın ise Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin’le gerçekleştirdiği “yeni anayasa” temalı gizli görüşmesinde “olmazsa olmaz” olarak öne sürdüğünü basından öğrendiğimiz taleplerinden anlaşılabilmektedir. *Taş atan çocukların hangi hükümet döneminde yasalaştırılan Türk Ceza Yasası hükümleri uyarınca onlarca yıl hapis ile cezalandırıldıkları; Kürt siyasetçilerin, elleri plastik kelepçeli, tek sıra halinde polis aracına bindirilerek gözaltına alınıp tutuklandıkları operasyonun hangi hükümete bağlı İçişleri Bakanlığı ve hangi tarikatın hakimiyeti altındaki kolluk ve istihbarat gücü tarafından gerçekleştirildiği ise hala bu Kürt siyasetçileri tarafından keşfedilmeyi bekliyor*. Nitekim, son haberler, Avrupa’daki operasyonlarda, “Türkçe konuşan polis timlerinin de bulundukları” yönündedir.

*Dar alanda kısa paslaşmalar*
Zamanlamaya geri dönebiliriz. Tarihsel olarak akla yatkın gibi görünen Ermeni-Kürt paralelliğinin açıklayıcılığı bir yana, daha güncel kimi başka rastlantılara da sahibiz. Ermeni ve Kürt gündemlerinin sisi arasında, ABD etkisiyle gerçekleştirildiği herkesçe bilinen Avrupa’daki son büyük Kürt baskınının tamamlandığı ve Ermeni tasarısının oylandığı akşam, ajanslara, *“TBMM Genel Kurulu’nda, Hazar Bölgesi ve Orta Doğu doğalgazının, boru hattı ile Avrupa’ya taşınmasını öngören Nabucco Projesi’nin kabul edilmesine ilişkin tasarının kabul edildiği”* haberi düştü. Bir gün sonraki gazetelerde ise Türkiye’nin, doğalgazı Türkiye’nin çıkarması karşılığında, İran’dan yıllık 24 milyar metreküp doğalgazın yarısını maliyeti üzerinden Türkiye sınırında satın almak teklifinde bulunduğu haberlerini okuduk. Avrupa’daki Kürt operasyonlarının, Hazar ve Orta Doğu bölgesi doğalgazının, Batı nezdinde güvenilir bulunmayan Rusya’ya ihtiyaç kalmaksızın, Türkiye üzerinden Avrupa’ya taşınmasının öngörüldüğü projenin kabul edileceği gün gerçekleştiriliyor olması, *proje karşılığında bir güvence olarak düşünülebilir mi?* Peki, tüm bunların, TSK içerisinde, NATO’da görev almamış, Rusça bilen ve Moskova ve BakÃ»’de askeri ataşelik görevlerinde bulunmuş az sayıdaki ordu komutanlarından birine, daha önce eşine az rastlanır bir taarruzun düzenlendiği ve *Erzurum-Erzincan hattında yaşananlara dair Kafkas sınırını korumakla sorumlu ordunun başındaki söz konusu komutanın da sanık olarak yerini aldığı iddianamenin kabul edildiği bir zamanda gerçekleştiriliyor olması bir rastlantıdan mı ibarettir?* Kim bilir; 29 Mart sonrası, *13 ve 14 Nisan’da, Ergenekon operasyonunun 12. dalgası ile ilk büyük KCK operasyonu nasıl birer gün arayla rastgeldilerse; 24 ve 25 Aralık’ta, KCK operasyonunun ikinci büyük dalgası ile Ankara Seferberlik Bölge Başkanlığı’na düzenlenen polis operasyonu nasıl birer gün arayla rastgeldilerse; belki bu son yaşananlarda da benzer tesadüfler işlemektedir.
*


*Emre üzsuda*


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ELİNİZDE NE VARSA AüIKLAYIN*



13.03.2010 

Geçtiğimiz günlerde AKP eski milletvekili ve Ergenekon Davası sanığı *Turhan üömez* hakkında AKP milletvekili *A. Edip Uğur*, darbe toplantılarına katıldığı iddiasında bulunmuştu. üömez, Uğur'un iddiasına tepki göstermiş ve iddia edilen toplantılara katılmadığını söylemişti.

*Uğur'un iddiaları mahkemeye taşınıyor.* 
Turhan üömez, AKP milletvekili A. Edip Uğur aleyhine Ankara Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'nda dava açtı. Turhan üömez'in avukatları dava dilekçesinin bir örneğini de Başbakan Erdoğan'a gönderdi. üömez'in avukatları Av. Engin Düzgün ve Av. ümer Faruk DERE, Başbakan Erdoğan'a yazdıkları mektupta Uğur'un sözlerinin AKP'yi bağladığını söyledi. Avukatlar Erdoğan'ın elinde Uğur'un iddialarına ilişkin bir belge olup olmadığını sordu.
*
İşte üömez'in avukatlarının Erdoğan'a mektubu:*

"Sayın Recep Tayyip Erdoğan
T.C. Başbakanı
AKPARTİ Genel Başkanı

Geçtiğimiz günlerde Genel Başkan Yardımcınız Sayın A. Edip Uğur, partinizin eski üyesi müvekkilimiz Sayın Turhan üömez ile ilgili asılsız iddialar ortaya attı.
Sayın üömez’in *‘darbecilerle toplantılar yaptığı, onlara bilgiler aktardığı ve onları yönlendirdiği’* şeklindeki bu iddiaları, açıkça devam eden davada yargılamayı etkilemeye yönelik bir teşebbüs olarak görüldüğünden, pek tabiidir ki yargıya taşıdık.

Biz biliyoruz ve inanıyoruz ki, Sayın üömez, böyle bir kirli tezgahın içinde olamaz ve bu tezgahın mimarları ile asla yolları kesişmez.

Devam eden davada da günü geldiğinde yapacağı açıklamalar, zaten gerçekleri gün yüzüne çıkartacak, kin ve intikam duygusu ile yapılan acımasız saldırıların planlayıcıları, yaptıklarının utancını ebedi olarak yaşayacaklar ve hukuken de yaptıklarının cezasını çekeceklerdir.

Sayın Uğur, gazetelere verdiği beyanatlarda,* ‘edindiğimiz bilgilere göre…’* demektedir. Kendisinin, partinizin en üst organlarında görev yapması ve bilgi edindiğini ifade etmesi, tabiatı ile hem şahsına hem de partinize bu bilgileri açıklamak ve mahkemeye teslim etmek sorumluluğunu da beraberinde getirmektedir.

Hukuka olan saygınızı ve yargının bağımsızlığına olan inancınızı bilmenin verdiği cesaretle sizden, Sayın üömez’in darbe planlayan şahıslarla ve onların kirli tezgahları ile en küçük bir bağının olduğuna dair bilginiz, belgeniz varsa hem bizimle hem de mahkeme ile paylaşmanızı rica ediyor ve bundan imtina etmeyeceğinizi umuyoruz.

Bu sayede inanıyoruz ki, sadece adaletin tecellisine yardımcı olmakla kalmayacak aynı zamanda yardımcınızı müfteri olmaktan da kurtaracaksınız. Aksi halde, bu ağır iddiaların sahibi toplum nezdinde, yalan söyleyen, iftira atan ve darbe söylentilerinden medet uman zavallı bir siyasetçi olarak hatırlanacaktır ki, bunu arzu etmeyeceğinizden eminiz.

Sayın Uğur’un ortaya attıklarının ve hakikatlerin daha iyi anlaşılabilmesi için, Cumhuriyet Savcılığına verdiğimiz dilekçenin bir örneğini zatı alinize de arz ediyoruz. Biliyor ve inanıyoruz ki, tarih iyi ile kötüyü, güzel ile çirkini, doğru ile yanlışı, haklı ile haksızı ayırt edecek en büyük hakemdir.

üalışmalarınızda başarılar diliyor, saygılar sunuyoruz."


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*“BALYOZ”DAKİ HANGİ İSİM ABD’YE “YOK ARTIK” DEDİRTTİ?*



14.03.2010 

“*Balyoz Darbe Planı*” iddialarıyla başlayan gözaltılar zinciri sadece Türkiye’de değil batı başkentlerinde de şaşkınlık yaratmıştı. Liberallerin övgüyle atıfta bulunduğu ekonomist Dani Rodrik’in kayınpederinin Org. üetin Doğan çıkmasının ötesinde Beyaz Saray’daki üst düzey yetkililere kadar uzanan bir şaşkınlık zinciri yaşandı.

*Beyaz Saray Ulusal Güvenlik Danışmanı General James Jones*, NATO’da görev yaptığı günlerden bu yana TSK’yı iyi tanıyan bir isim. General Jones’un 24 Nisan’larda Türkiye’nin NATO’daki komutanlarından hediye olarak aldığı Türk bayrağı desenli kol düğmeleri taktığı hala Washington’da efsane gibi anlatılır.
İşte Balyoz Eylem Planı içinde olduğu iddialarıyla gözaltına alınan öyle bir isim vardı ki, Washington’da en üst düzeyde “*Yok artık*” dedirtti. *Bu isim eski Birinci Ordu Komutanı ve Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanlığı yapmış olan Org. Ergin Saygun’du.* 

Odatv.com’a ulaşan bilgilere göre, Org. Ergin Saygun’un gözaltına alınması *Beyaz Saray* ve *General Jones* nezdinde bile şaşkınlık yarattı ve hükümetin icraatları konusunda ciddi soru işaretleri doğdu.

Washington kulislerinden gelen bilgilere göre, *Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, Prof. Dr. Turkan Saylan* ve *Org. Ergin Saygun*’un Ergenekon ve Balyoz operasyonları ile ilişkilendirilmesi bütün bu süreçlerin bir intikam girişimi olarak algınlanmasını arttırdı. üok değil, iki sene önce Beyaz Saray ve Pentagon’da ağırlanan Org. Saygun’a yurtdışına çıkış yasağı getirilmesi ve adi bir suçlu gibi karakolda imza atmaya çağrılması ABD nezdinde bile tepki gördü.

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon hakimlerine soruşturma* 



*23.03.2010 - 11:04 / gazeteport.com.tr*

*Adalet Bakanlığı Teftiş Kurulu, Ergenekon davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Hakim Köksal şengün ve mahkeme üyeleri hakkında inceleme başlattı.*

*ANKARA -* Ergenekon davasının görüldüğü 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin başkanı Köksal şengül hakkında yapılan şikayete ilişkin Adalet Bakanlığı inceleme başlattı. Edinilen bilgiye göre, inceleme Ankara'dan postaya verilen ve İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Hakimi şengün'ün suçlandığı iki sayfalık ihbar mektubu nedeniyle başlatıldı. 


İhbar mektubunda şengün hakkında *''Darbeci hakim, İşçi Partililerle ilişkisi var''* deniliyor. Zarfın üzerinde Ergenekon davasının sanıklarından İstanbul üniversitesi Adli Tıp Enstitüsü'nden Doç. Dr. ümit Sayın'ın ismi var. İhbar mektubunda ismi bulunan ümit Sayın'ın ifadesi alındı. Sayın, mektup yazıldığında cezaevinde olduğunu ve mektuptan haberdar olmadığını söyledi. 


Ceza İşleri Genel Müdürlüğü, yapılan şikayet doğrultusunda harekete geçerek, şikayetlerin içeriğini Teftiş Kuruluna gönderdi. Kurulda, söz konusu şikayetteki iddiaların doğru olup olmadığının belirlemesi nedeniyle şengül ve diğer Ergenekon davası hakimleri hakkında inceleme başlattı.



İhbar mektubunda imzası olduğu ileri sürülen ümit Sayın geçtiğimiz ay tahliye olmuştu

...

----------


## bozok

*Alparslan Arslan: Hepinizi keserim 


23.03.2010 - 11:31 / gazeteport.com.tr

*

*Danıştay ve Cumhuriyet Gazetesine yönelik saldırıların faili Alparslan Arslan, duruşmada yine olay çıkardı. Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün'ün susması yönündeki uyarılarına Arslan, "Hepinizi keserim" diye yanıt verince, jandarma ağzını kapatmak zorunda kaldı.*

*İSTANBUL -* Danıştay ve Cumhuriyet Gazetesine yönelik saldırılara ilişkin dava ile birleştirilen birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının 139'uncu duruşması başladı. 


İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'ndeki salonda görülen davanın bugünkü duruşmasına, emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, Alparslan Arslan ve Osman Yıldırım'ın da aralarında bulunduğu tutuklu 19 sanık katıldı. Duruşmada, tutuksuz yargılanan Süleyman Esen, Ferit İlsever ve gazeteci Güler Kömürcü üztürk de hazır bulundu. Tutuklu sanıklar Hayrettin Ertekin, Ergün Poyraz, Doğu Perinçek, Nusret Senem ve Hikmet üiçek ise duruşmaya gelmedi. 


Duruşmada savunmasını yapan Süleyman Esen, Ankara 11. Ağır ceza Mahkemesi'nde yaptığı savunmaları ve dilekçelerine katıldığını belirterek, daha önceki savunmalarını tekrar ettiğini söyledi. 


Esen, _''Alparslan Arslan'ın yalan beyan ve iftiralarından dolayı dosyaya dahil edildim. Alparslan Arslan'a bomba vermedim. Danıştay saldırısı ve Cumhuriyet Gazetesinin bombalanması olayından bilgim yok. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Anayasasına ve hukuka bağlı bir kişiyim. Bugüne kadar hiçbir yasadışı faaliyetim olmadığı gibi, hiçbir dernek ve oluşuma da üye değilim. Alparslan Arslan, iftira etmiş ve yalan söylemiştir. Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada bana iftira ettiğini söylemişti''_ dedi. 


*ARSLAN'DAN TEPKİ* 
Bu sırada Alparslan Arslan,_ ''Benim öyle bir beyanım yok. Allah'tan korkmuyor musun? Allah'ın huzurunda böyle konuşmaya utanmıyor musun?''_ diye bağırdı. 


Jandarmalar, Arslan'ın ağzını kapatmak istedi. Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün ise Arslan'ın ağzının kapatılmamasını isteyerek,* ''Alparslan, önce bir dinle, savunması bittiğinde sana sıra gelince konuşursun''* şeklinde Arslan'ı uyardı. Alparslan Arslan ise_ ''Bu tür insanları dinlemeye gücüm yok. Hastayım. Terbiyesizsiniz. Ne istiyorsun benden? ülüm Allah'ın emri'_' diye bağırarak konuştu. 


Bu sırada Başkan şengün, Arslan'a dinlemesi ve bağırmaması konusunda tekrar uyardı. Arslan da duracak durumu olmadığını, hasta olduğunu ifade ederek, _''Allah hesap soracak size. Utanmıyor musunuz, yalancılar''_ şeklinde bağırmaya devam etti. 


şengün'ün söyleyecek başka bir şeyi olup olmadığını sorduğu Süleyman Esen de ekleyecek başka bir şeyi olmadığını belirterek, ''Suçsuzum. Mahkemeden beraatımı talep ediyorum. Olaylarla hiçbir şekilde ilgim ve alakam yok'' diye konuştu. 


Başkan şengün de Esen'in daha önce alınan ifadelerini okudu. Bu sırada *Arslan'ın tekrar durumunun iyi olmadığını söylemesi üzerine şengün, Arslan'ı dinlemesi konusunda tekrar uyardı. Arslan'ın bağırarak konuşması üzerine şengün, ''Dinleme o zaman, uzan oraya, uyu'' dedi. Alparslan Arslan ise ''Hepinizi keserim'' diyerek küfür etti. Başkan şengün de Arslan'ın ağzını jandarmalara kapattırdı.* Duruşma, Esen'in daha önce alınan ifadelerinin okunmasıyla devam ediyor.

(AA)

----------


## bozok

*Gladyonun Yargı Hafriyatı*

 

*Projenin Kadroları; Amerikan Ordusu, CIA’nin Gladyo örgütlenmesi, F-Tipi örgütler ve Bizans Medyası...*

Bülent ESİNOğLU 

Büyük Ortadoğu Projesinin amaçlarını, kadrolarını ve uygulama safhalarını takip etmeyen aydınlarımızın bu yazıyı okumalarının hiçbir faydası yoktur. 
Okuyup kendilerini zahmete sokmasınlar. 

Ortada bir proje varsa, elbette bunun bir amacı, bu amacı yürütecek elemanları ve uygulanması olacaktır. 

*Projenin amacı;* 22 İslam ülkesinin sınırlarını ve rejimlerini değiştirmektir. 

*Projenin mal sahibi;* U.S.A 

*Projenin Türkiye Eş Başkanı;* Recep Tayyip Erdoğan 

*Projenin Uygulama şekli;* Amerika’dan gelen günlük, haftalık ve aylık talimatların yürütülmesi şeklinde gerçekleştirilir. 

*Projenin Kadroları;* Amerikan Ordusu, CIA’nin Gladyo örgütlenmesi, F-Tipi örgütler ve Bizans Medyası 

*Uygulama;* Amerikan Ordusunun Gladyo vasıtasıyla Türk Ordusuna yaptı 
dalışlar(sortiler) sürdürülürken, diğer yandan Yargı alanında derin kazılar 
yapılması(hafriyat) şeklinde yürütülecektir. 

*Temel Yapı;* Dikey Kazıklar ile yapılır 

Gördüğünüz gibi şantiyemizde işler verilen uygulama talimatları gereğince hızla 
yürütülmektedir. 

Eğer Gladyonun Yargı Sortisi Başarı ile tamamlanırsa, olmayan yargı bağımsızlığı hepten yok edilirse, özgürlükleri kullanmak da mümkün olamayacağı aşikardır. 

Ancak bu durumda dahi mücadeleye devam etmek durumunda olanlar böyle şifreli yazılar kaleme alacaklardır. 

İçerden ve dışarıdan saldırıların eşzamanlı olarak arttığının herhalde 
farkındasınızdır. 

Gladyo hukukunun, ya da şimdilerde gayri meşru olan Gladyonun hukuki duruma kavuşturulması için Anayasada yapılacak değişiklikler içerden saldırılardır. 

Dışarıdan ise Ermeni Soykırımı yalanı, Federasyona dönüştürme baskıları, Avrupa Parlamentosundan gelen açık ve alçakça saldırılar, Büyük Ortadoğu Projesinin yürürlükte olduğunu göstermektedir. 

*Eee… şantiyede çalışanlar greve giderse bu inşaat biter mi?* 

İşte bu projenin hesap hatası da buradadır. 


[email protected] gmail.com 



23.03.2010 13:52:00 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Savcılara Da Soruşturma!*

 

*Hakimlerden sonra Ergenekon savcılarına da soruşturma...*

Adalet Bakanlığı Teftiş Kurulu, Ergenekon davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üyeleri ve savcıları hakkında incele başlatıldı. 

Bakanlık yetkililerinden alınan bilgiye göre, Adalet Bakanlığı, Ergenekon davasına bakan hakimlerle ilgili şikayetleri tek tek ele aldı. 

şikayetlerin incelenmesi için Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin'in "olur" vermesi üzerine şikayetlere ilişkin dosyalar Teftiş Kurulu Başkanlığına gönderilmişti. 

Teftiş Kurulu Başkanlığının da şikayetçilerin de bilgilerine başvurmak suretiyle konuyla ilgili inceleme yaptığı öğrenildi. 


*şengün hakkında işlem yok* 

ADALET Bakanlığı 13 . Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün hakkında soruşturma açılmasına gerek olmadığına karar verdi. Müfettişlerin dahil olduğu süreç, mahkeme başkanını hedef alan ümit Sayın imzalı şikayet dilekçesi üzerine başlamıştı. Bakanlık müfettişlerinin ifadesini aldığı Erenekon şüphelisi ümit Sayın, sözkonusu şikayet dilekçesinin de içerik ve imzanın da kendisine ait olmadığını söyledi. Bunun üzerine müfettişler şengün hakkındaki dilekçenin işleme konulmayacağını kararlaştırdı. 

üte yandan bugünkü Ergenekon davasına katılan İşçi Partili şüphelilerinin avukatı habercilerin sorularını yanıtladı. Avukat Osman Aydın şahin, kendilerinin Mahkeme Başkanı adına bir şikayetleri olmadığını söyledi. 


23.03.2010 15:58:00 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*'Drej Ali Duruşma İdare Etti!'*

 

*'12 Eylül'ün askeri mahkemesi bile bunlardan daha düzgündü'*

İZMİR Ulusal Strateji Merkezi tarafından düzenlenen *`Kanunsuzluğun İkinci Yılında Ergenekon Tertibi'* adlı panele katılan CHP Manisa Milletvekili Avukat şahin Mengü, Ergenekon davalarını kastederek, _"12 Eylül vahşetini yaşadık ama inanın 12 Eylül rejiminin askeri mahkemesi bile bunlardan daha düzgündü. Askeri hakime derdimizi gümbür gümbür anlatıyorduk"_ dedi. İlk Ergenekon duruşmasının olduğu gün Mafya babası Drej Ali'nin duruşmayı idare ettiğini öne süren şahin Mengü, _"Drej Ali hakikaten aslan gibi bir oğlan. Hakim vatandaşları yerleştiremiyor. Drej Ali, sandalyenin üzerine çıkarak, `sen oraya sen buraya' adamları yerleştirdi"_ dedi. 

Sağlıkçılar Lokali'nde tutuklu yazarların kitaplarından oluşan *`Kitaplar Tutuklanamaz'* adlı sergi açıldı. Serginin açılışından sonra CHP Manisa Milletvekili şahin Mengü Ergenekon yargılaması ve anayasa değişikliği çalışmaları konusunu değerlendirdi. Mangü, Anayasa değişikliği girişiminin _"Aman ha. Benim hakkımda kapatma davası açılmasın. Ben istediğim gibi laiklik karşıtı hareketlerime devam edeyim. Beni yargılayacak Anayasa mahkemesini de ben seçtireyim. Onları yargılayacak hakimleri de ben şekillendireyim"_ düşüncesinden kaynaklandığını öne sürdü. 

SAVCILAR YERİNE POLİS YAZIYOR 

Mengü, Ergenekon'un da bir siyasi tertip olduğunu, hukukla ilgisi bulunmadığını öne sürdü. Mengü şunları söylledi: 

_"üok darbeler gürdük. 12 Eylül vahşetini yaşadık ama inanın 12 Eylül rejiminin askeri mahkemesi bile bunlardan daha düzgündü. Askeri hakime derdimizi gümbür gümbür anlatıyorduk. Bunlarda öyle bir şey yok. üok iddialı bir şey söylüyorum. Avukat arkadaşlar müvekkilinin tahliye talebinde bulunuyorlar. Talebin oradaki savcılar tarafından cevaplandırıldığına inanmıyorum. Bir başka yerden, tahminime göre polis teşkilatından cevap şakır şakır şakır geliyor. üünkü o savcıların kapasitesine bakarsan, o kadar kısa sürede o kadar düzgün Türkçeyle yazmaları mümkün değil. İddianameye baktığınız zaman Türkçe kepazeleği bir yana yığınla mantık hatası görülüyor. Ama bu savcılar 10 dakika içinde veya bir iki saat içinde 30 - 40 ciddi hukukçunun taleplerine şakır şakır cevap yazıyor. Ben inanmıyorum. Daha bunlar söylerken adamın biri orada yazmaya başlıyor. Beşiktaş'tan veya Mecidiyeköy'de bir binanın tepesinden veya herhangi bir noktadan tuşa basılıyor. Silivri'deki mahkemeye savcının önüne geliyor, onlar da çıktı alıp veriyorlar."_ 

DREJ ALİ DURUşMA İDARE ETTİ 

İlk Ergenekon duruşmasının olduğu gün Drej Ali'nin duruşmayı idare ettiğini öne süren şahin Mengü, _"Drej Ali hakikaten aslan gibi bir oğlan. Hakim vatandaşları yerleştiremiyor. Drej Ali, sandalyenin üzerine çıkarak, `sen oraya sen buraya' adamları yerleştirdi. Salonu idare ederken sayın başkan utanmadı hiç. Drej'in yanında kim oturuyordu biliyor musunuz? İstanbul üniversitesi eski rektörü oturuyor. İçimi burktu bu görüntüler. Drej Ali denen kişinin yanında Alemdaroğlu oturuyor. Aydın bir insana bundan daha ağır bir hakaret edebilemez. Koğuş arkadaşı, sandalye arkadaşı kim? Drej Ali. Bardağın içindeki suyu kirletiyorsunuz ve atabildiğiniz kadar insanı içine atıyorsunuz. Drej Ali de giriyor, rektör de giriyor, benim Tolon Paşa'm da giriyor. Kirlenmeden çıkmak mümkün değil. Bu orduya yıllarca namusunla hizmet edeceksin, bu adamlarla aynı sandalyede yargılanacak, Alpaslan Aslan'la oturacaksın. Bu insanların ruhundan bunu silmeniz mümkün mü?"_ dedi. 

Cumhuriyet için Güçbirliği Dönem Sözcüsü Avukat Erdoğan üzer'in yönettiği panelin diğer konuşmacısı İşçi Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Avukat Mehmet Cengiz, *Kuzey Irak'a ABD'nin Mossad aracığıyla silah verdiğini bunun da ABD'deki gazetelerde de yayınlandığına* dikkat çekti. 


23.03.2010 15:16:00 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Taraf'tan Yıldıray Oğur "Ergenekon"'dan Nasıl üıkar?*



Açık İstihbarat üzel

Taraf gazetesi kıyametin alametleri sergilemeye devam ediyor. İlk alamet; 1980'lerin başında Tan gazetesinin manşetten *"müjdelediği"* sakallı ve konuşan bebeğin büyümüş halini anımsatan Rasim Ozan Kütahyalı idi. 

İkinci alamet ise geçenlerde peydahlandı. 

Taraf gazetesinin yazarlarından Yıldıray Oğur'un bir sözü düştü gazete köşelerine. 

İstanbul'da düzenlenen bir panelde konuşan Oğur; 

_"Ergenekon öyle bir örgüt ki, ona üye olduğunu bilmeyenler var"_

demiş. 

Her yerde* "Ergenekon"* görmeye başlayan ve yapılan her ihbarın üzerine mal bulmuş mağribi gibi atlayan paranoyak zihniyetin son incisi ile karşı karşıyayız. 

Bu paranoyak ve hastalıklı zihniyet akıldan uzaklaştıkça ettiği lafın, attığı manşetin gerçeklikle alakası ile daha az ilgilenirken; *kafasındaki hezeyanların sahte gerçekliklerle uyuşturulması ile daha fazla ilgileniyor.* 

Her seferinde daha yüksek dozda uyuşturucuya ihtiyaç duyuyor. Daha çarpıcı belge, daha şok ihbar, daha inanılmaz gerçek... 

Sonunda gelinen nokta; sıradan bir mühimmat nakliyatını "Bir kamyon şüphe" başlığı ile manşete taşımak veya yukarıdaki gibi bir cümle kurmak oluyor. 

Oğur'un öncelikle bir hukuk kavramına ihtiyacı var. 

Türk Ceza Kanunu'nun 21. maddesinde altı çizilen bir kavram var. 

Diyor ki TCK 21'in 1. fıkrası : 

_"Suçun oluşması kastın varlığına bağlıdır. Kast, suçun kanuni tanımındaki unsurların bilerek ve istenerek gerçekleştirilmesidir."_

Keza; yine kanunlarımızda örgüt üyeliği, bilerek ve isteyerek bir hiyerarşiye dahil olmayı gerektiriyor. 

*Oğur'un hem savcı, hem hakim , hem de gazeteci olduğu bir paralel evrende ise bunlara ihtiyaç duyulmuyor.* 

Taraf'ın gerçeklerden kopuk paralel evreninde ise bir örgüte bilmeden üye olmak bile mümkün oluyor. 

Oğur'un kulağı ağzından çıkan lafa o kadar sağır ; beyni o kadar uyuşturulmuş ki, bu lafın nereye varacağının farkında bile değil. 

*Bu mantıkla insanları örgüt üyesi olmakla suçlamaya başladığımız noktada; Oğur'un da bilmeden "Ergenekon" üyesi olma ihtimali doğuyor.* Kim bilir; belki Taraf'ın bütün kadrosu bilmeden "Ergenekon" üyesi de haberimiz yok. 

Hezeyanların ve akılsızlığın hüküm sürdüğü bu paralel evrende yaşayanların , toplumu McCarthy'nin veya Stalin'in cadı avı dönemine taşıması içten bile değil. En azından o dönemlerde abartıda olsa bir emare aranıyordu. Oğur'un paralel evreninde suçlu olmak için emareye bile ihtiyaç yok. 

Kendi mantığı ile kendini sorguladığı takdirde "Ergenekon" üyesi olma ihtimali bulunan *Oğur'un "Ergenekon"'dan çıkışı yine Türk Ceza Kanunu'nda gizli.* 

İlgili madde 32. Başlığı *"Akıl Hastalığı".*

Diyor ki bu madde : 

_"Akıl hastalığı nedeniyle işlediği fiilin hukuki anlam ve sonuçlarını algılayamayan veya bu fille ilgili olarak davranışlarını yönlendirme yeteneği önemli derecede azalmış olan kişiye ceza verilmez. Ancak bu kişiler hakkında güvenlik tedbirine hükmolunur"._ 

Farkında bile olmadan bir örgüte üye olabileceğinizi düşündüğünüz noktada, TCK'nın bu maddesi imdadınıza yetişecektir. 

Her yerde "Ergenekon"'a ait mühimmat yüklü kamyon görmeye başladığınız zaman ise hukuk bile sizi kurtaramayabilir. 


*Açık İstihbarat / 17.3.2010*

----------


## bozok

*Aslı Aydıntaşbaş : Ankara'da Bir Kolonoskopi Uzmanı*


Milliyet gazetesi yazarı Aslı Aydıntaşbaş, eski kuvvet komutanlarının gözaltına alınmasına varan operasyonları değerlendirirken, devletin zirvesindeki ilişkileri konusunda ilginç ifşaatlarda bulundu. 

ünce Aslı Aydıntaşbaş’ı tanıyalım: 


İsmini ilk kez İsmet Berkan’ın yönetimindeki Yeni Yüzyıl gazetesinde duyurdu. üzellikle Ortadoğu konularında haber yazan parlak bir dış politika muhabiriydi. Gazeteci kimliğiyle Kuzey Irak’a çok sayıda ziyaret yaptı. Bu ziyaretler sırasında Barzani, Talabani ve Hoşyar Zebari gibi Ortadoğu’nun Kürt figürleriyle yakınlık kurdu. Bu yakınlık kendisini daha sonra Sabah gazetesinin Ankara temsilciliğine kadar taşımıştır. 


Nasıl mı? 


şöyle: 

Aydıntaşbaş Yeni Yüzyıl kapandıktan sonra Sabah gazetesine geçti ve Washington muhabiri olarak görevlendirildi. 2005 yılına kadar bu görevine devam etti. Bu arada, ABD derin devletinin önemli isimleriyle de ilişkilerini geliştirdi. ABD’de, temas içinde olduğu bir diğer kesim, AKP’nin yeni nesil Amerikancı “boy”ları Cüneyt Zapsu ve Egemen Bağiş’tı. O dönem AKP içinde prestijli bir adam olan, sonradan 1 milyon dolarlık bir komisyon nedeniyle bu itibarını kaybeden Dış İlişkilerden Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı şaban Dişli de Aydıntaşbaş’ın yakın çevresindeydi. (Aslı Hanım, 2007 yılında işadamı Ekin Alptekin ile evlendi. Allah mesut etsin. Nikah şahidi şaban Dişli, düğünün onur konuğu da Fener Rum Patriği Bartholomeos’tu) 


Tayyip Erdoğan’ın yakın çevresindeki bu “boy”ların yüksek referansı ve hararetli destekleriyle Aydıntaşbaş, o dönem Turgay Ciner’in elinde olan Sabah gazetesinin Ankara temsilciliğine getirildi. Başbakan Erdoğan’a _“önemli Amerikalılarla irtibatımızı sağlayabilecek birisi”_ olarak lanse edilen Aslı Hanım, ortadoğuda bir takım petrol-maden işlerine girmek isteyen Ciner’e de _“Barzani ve Talabani ile arası çok iyi, işinize yarayabilir”_ şeklinde pazarlandı.


*Ve Aydıntaşbaş’ın Ankara’daki “altın çağı” başladı.* 
Astronomik bir maaş, özel konut, özel şoför, lüks otomobil, limitsiz kredi kartları vs. karşılığı görevine başladı. İlişkilerine büyük önemler atfedilen bu hanım, bir anda siyasi elitin baştacı oldu. Başbakan’ın gözüne girmek isteyen herkes kendini ona beğendirmeye çalışıyor, etrafında itişip kakışmalar yaşanıyordu.

*Papermoon’un en ışıltılı simasıydı.* 
Bakanlar, bürokratlar, üst düzey danışmanlar etrafında dönüyordu. Kısa sürede, Erdoğan’ın en gözde gazetecileri arasına girdi. Ufak tefek yapısının da etkisiyle siyaset ve bürokrasi aristokrasisinin _“şirinlik muskası”_ haline geldi. Kimileri için aynı zamanda iktidara giden ışıklı bir yol, ulaşılması zor bir tanrıçaydı. 

üzellikle Başbakan Erdoğan’a yakın durmaya çalışanlar Aslı Hanım’ın peşinden koşuyorlardı. Bu uğurda Başbakan’ın danışmanları arasında bile ayak oyunları döndü, *Aslı’yla samimi olma yarışı başladı.* 

Aslı Hanım’ın Washington-Ankara-Erbil zincirindeki üst düzey dostlukları bu çevreyi tanıyan herkesin malumuydu ama doğrusu üst düzey askerlerle de aynı samimiyet içinde olduğu pek bilinmiyordu. 

İşte Aydıntaşbaş kuvvet komutanlarının operasyonla gözaltına alınmalarından sonra yazdığı yazıyla bu ilişkilerini ifşa etti. 

Okuyalım: 

_“Ergin Saygun’dan gelen son e-mail 3 şubat tarihli. ünlü strateji kurumu Stratfor’dan George Friedman’ın “Körfez’de Savunma Yığınağı” başlıklı analizi. Sıkıcı bir yazı._ 

_E-mail kutumu, bu hafta Balyoz’dan gözaltına alınan komutandan gelmiş başka ne var diye tarıyorum. Dolu. Birkaç hafta önce Amerikalıların Türkiye’ye yerleştirmek istediği “__füze kalkanı__” ile ilgili olarak sorduğum teknik bir soruya detaylı ve teknik bir cevap vermiş. Hemen ardından konuyla ilgili birkaç makale yollamış. Ara ara önemli gördüğü askeri konulardaki İngilizce makaleleri kalabalık e-mail listesine göndermiş._ 


_Gerçek şu ki pazartesi sabahı apar topar evinde gözaltına alınan eski 1. Ordu Komutanı Ergin Saygun, TSK komuta kademesinde dünyaya en açık isimlerden biriydi. Kimse alınmasın, ama benim gözlemim, ordu içinde okuyan, araştıran, İngilizce yayınları takip eden ve en önemlisi iletişim çağında bilginin “saklanarak” değil “paylaşıldığı” ölçüde değerli olduğunu anlamış olan general sayısının çok olmadığı yönünde. Bu yüzden emekli olup “Ah bir apartman yöneticisi olsam da binaya sıkıyönetim,posta kutularına nizam getirsem” hayaliyle yaşamak yerine dünya meselelerine kafa yoran birilerini bulunca hep önemsedim..._


_Yalnız ben değil Brüksel, NATO karargahı ve ardından Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanlığı’nda Saygun’u tanıyan gazeteciler onu hoş sohbet, esprili, modern bir general olarak gördü._ 


*Peki tamamen yanılmış olabilir miyiz? Yalnız ben değil, 2007’de Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı’nı uçağına alarak Oval Ofis’te Amerikalılarla en kritik toplantılara götüren Başbakan Erdoğan da yanılmış olabilir mi?* 


_Saygun, bu çağdaş görüntüsü altında,_ _Balyoz Planı__’nda öngörüldüğü gibi camileri bombalama, uçakları düşürme, 1980 Latin_ _Amerika__’sına flashback yapıp stadyumlarda insanları toplama hayaliyle yaşayan bir gizli_ _faşist__ olabilir mi?_ 

*Hafızamı zorladım, Ankara’da yaşadığım dönemlerde dört yıldızlı generaller Ergin Saygun, üzden ürnekve İbrahim Fırtına’yla bolca görüşmem olmuştu.* 

*Saygun’un karargahtaki makamına her gittiğimde beyaz peynir ve simit servisi yapıldığını, ancak komutanın hep kilo vermeye çalıştığını hatırlıyorum. (Hatta bir ara Büyükanıt diyetisyene başvurmuş, bu süreçte hepsi kilo vermişti.)*_Darüşşafaka__ mezunu olduğunu, karısının sağlık sorunlarına üzüldüğünü, kızının, artık dönem değiştiği için, kendi konumundan dolayı iş bulmakta zorlandığından dert yandığını hatırlıyorum._


_Gariptir, bugün darbeyle suçlanan Saygun, biz gazetecilerle tüm ısrarlara rağmen siyaset konuşmaktan kaçınır, tüm şeytani çabalarıma rağmen hükümet ya da Meclis’le ilgili konuları, “Bizim yetkimiz dışında” ya da “Elimizden bir şey gelmez” diye geçiştirirdi. Yalnız ben değil 2006-2008 döneminde birçok kişinin tecrübesi de bu._ 

_Bir defasında Saygun’a yerel seçimlerde Diyarbakır’da kimin kazanmasını istediğini sormuştum. Yarış AKP ve_ _DTP__ arasındaydı. “Bir asker olarak DTP’nin kazanmasını istemem mümkün mü?” demişti. Hiç unutmuyorum çünkü ben de cevap olarak, “Bence Diyarbakır DTP’nin hakkı” demiştim, gülmüştü._ 


*İbrahim Fırtına ise farklıydı. Fırtına deyince, aklıma Hava Kuvvetleri’ndeki makamındaki şaşalı ama rahatsız deri koltuklar ve tekerli arabayla taze portakal, greyfurt, havuç ve kivi servisi yapan genç hostesler geliyor. Bu servis aslında bir Genelkurmay klasiği ama Fırtına’nın makamında servis daha iddialıydı.* 


_Herhalde dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök’ün koyduğu yasaktan olacak, Fırtına da havadan sudan konuşur ama gazetecilerle siyasete girmezdi. En azından 2005 sonrası benim yaşadığım tablo buydu. Siyaset sorunca, ağzını eliyle “fermuar” işaretiyle kapatırdı._ 


*Bütün bunlardan dolayı kafam karışık. 2005-2008 yıllarında siyaset konuşmaktan bu kadar çekindiğine tanık olduğum insanlar bir kaç yıl önce darbe planlamış olabilir mi?”*

_(NOT: Yazının bazı bölümleri tarafımdan bold’lanmıştır)_ 


Aydıntaşbaş’ın yazdıklarından, 2005-2007 döneminde (Balyoz planıyla suçlanan kadronun Genelkurmay’ı yönettiği dönem) İbrahim Fırtına ve Ergin Saygun’la yakın temasta olduğunu anlıyoruz. Detaya girmemiş ama üzden ürnek’le de öyle..

Denilebilir ki; _“Ne var bunda? Kadın büyük bir gazetenin Ankara temsilcisi, önemli bir gazeteci; üst düzey komutanlarla irtibatta olması doğaldır, mesleğinin gereğidir.”_

Doğru ama iki nokta dikkat çekiyor: *Birincisi, Aydıntaşbaş o dönemde komutanlarla kurduğu gazetecilik ilişkisinden yansıyan neredeyse hiçbir şey yazmadı*; daha çok hükümet cenahından nabız aktaran bir gazeteciydi.


İkincisi; Ankara’da gazetecilik yapan herkes, Genelkurmay’ın gazeteci seçmekte ne kadar titiz olduğunu bilir. Aydıntaşbaş’ın yazısında anlattığı _“beyaz peynir, simit, kivi, havuç suyu”_ ortamından kaç gazeteci nasibini almıştır dersiniz? Bir, bilemediniz iki…


ürneğin, hiçbir zaman _“önemli gazeteci”_ falan olamadık ama Ankara’da on sene muhabirlik yapmış bir fakir olarak değil kuvvet komutanı, astsubay bile tanımış değiliz. 

Geçin bizi; Aydıntaşbaş’ın ilişkilerine _“Cuntanın medya ayağı”_ suçlamasıyla bir yıldan fazladır Silivri’de yatan Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay bile sahip değil..


*Birileri Aslı Hanım’a kivi yedirirken, kimine de Silivri’de karavana yedirmeyi münasip görmüş...*


Aslı Hanım’ın hatırlatılması gereken bir başka özelliği daha var: 

*Kendisi, devlet içinde “Ergenekon” adlı gizli bir yapılanma olduğunu ilk kez yazmış olan gazetecidir.* *Bugün bir çok insanı suçlamakta kullanılan belgenin orijinali ilk kendisinde çıkmıştır.* 

Böyle bir “örgütün” ismini ilk kez Aslı Aydıntaşbaş’ın kendisini arayarak sorması üzerine duyduğunu belirten *Doğu Perinçek, Silivri’deki mahkemeden Aydıntaşbaş’ın tanık olarak dinlenmesini talep etti.* Yanlış hatırlamıyorsam mahkeme bu konuda “İlerleyen safhalarda gerekli görülürse düşünülmesine” şeklinde bir karar verdi. 


Kafamızı daha fazla karıştırmadan toparlayalım: 

Aslı Aydıntaşbaş, Sabah gazetesinin Ankara temsilciliğine Erdoğan’ın Amerika bağlantılı “boy”ları tarafından 2005 yılında getiriliyor. 

_“Devlet içinde Ergenekon adlı gizli bir yapılanma var”_ yazısını 2006 yılında yazıyor. 

_(İlginçtir, aynı yıl Washington Post’ta çıkan AKP aleyhtarı bir makale yüzünden Aydıntaşbaş ile Erdoğan’ın ekibi bozuşur gibi oldular. Erdoğan’ın adamları, makaleyi yazan gazetecinin Aydıntaşbaş’ın yakın arkadaşı olduğunu ve bilgileri Aydıntaşbaş’tan aldığını iddia ediyorlardı. Yani Aydıntaşbaş’ı AKP’nin kaymak tabakasına sızarak buradan aldığı bilgileri Sabah gazetesinde hükümet lehine yazmakla, diğer yandan edindiği bilgileri “aleyhte kullanılmak üzere” Amerikalı meslektaşlarına ulaştırmakla suçluyorlardı. Aydıntaşbaş-ABD-hükümet arasındaki bu şeytan üçgeni daha sonra Cüneyd Zapsu’nun uzaklaştırılmasında bile etkili olmuştur )_ 


Konumuza dönecek olursak, hükümete karşı “Balyoz” gibi korku filmlerini aratmayacak bir darbe girişimi hazırlamakla suçlanıp *bugün karakola çekilenler*, 2005 yılında *AKP kadroları gibi* “aynı kaynaktan” (yani Washington-Brüksel’den) aldıkları referansla *Aydıntaşbaş’ı karagahta devlet kesesinden kurdukları lüks sofralarda ağırlamak için birbirleriyle yarışıyorlarmış!* 


Yazıdan, Aydıntaşbaş’ın psikolojik olarak kendisini komutanlardan nasıl üstün gördüğünü de anlıyoruz. 

Baksanıza, Ergin Saygun’dan gelen gelen mailleri _“sıkıcı buluyor”_ ve çoğunu açmıyormuş bile! 

Bana gazeteci olarak Ergin Saygun seviyesinde bir devlet yetkilisinden mail gelse, değil açmaya bile tenezzül etmemek, çerçeveletip duvara asarım.(!) 

Velhasıl, bugün darbecilikle suçlanan paşalar, Aydıntaşbaş gibi önemli sınır ötesi ilişkileri olan bir gazeteciye, zayıflama rejimlerinin reçetesini verecek kadar kucaklarını, gönüllerini, makam odalarını açmışlar. Sıkı akreditasyon kuralları, güvenlik soruşturmaları, andıçlar Aslı Hanım’a işlememiş!


Kimin beyaz-peynir simit sevdiğinden, kimin servis arabasında kivi ikramından yana olduğuna kadar bütün kişilik kanallarına sızılmış, *bütün psikolojik labirentler fethedilmiş…*

*Velhasıl, bütün tersanelere girilmiş Paşam!*

Aslı Aydıntaşbaş, gözaltındaki generallere kefil olduktan ve gözaltına alınmalarına şaşırdığını belirttikten sonra, ertesi gün (24 şubat 2010) _“Kumanda artık kimsenin elinde değil”_ başlıklı bir yazı daha yazdı. O yazıda şöyle dedi: 


_“Bundan sonra ne Genelkurmay Başkanı, ne Başbakan, Cumhurbaşkanı, MİT Müsteşarı, Meclis Başkanı, Deniz Baykal ya da Devlet Bahçeli ne olabileceğini kestirebilir._ 

_Seçim, 2010’da da olabilir; fırtınalı günler hükümetin arzuladığı gibi önümüzdeki haftalarda yatışırsa 2011’de normal seyrinde de olabilir._ 

_Gerçek şu ki, artık Türkiye’de temel siyasi aktörler, “oyun kurucu” olma özelliğini kaybetti. Sürükleniyor, mevzi kaybetmemeye çalışıyorlar. Hükümet de, asker de son ayları büyük ölçüde kendi kontrollerinde olmayan olaylar silsilesini yönetmeye çalışarak geçirdi. Siyasi aktörler artık oyun kurucu olma özelliğini kaybetti. Olayları şekillendirmek yerine akan sel suyunda bir dala tutunmaya çalışıyorlar._ 

_Hükümette, orduda, medyada birçok kişi, ülkede Ergenekon ve bazı davaları yönlendiren, bu davalarla ilgili haberleri servis yapan üçüncü bir güç olduğuna, kontrolün onların elinde olduğuna inanıyor. Ancak artık o efsanevi gücün de varlığını, ne amaca hizmet ettiğini anlamak ya da kontrolü elinde tuttuğuna inanmak mümkün değil”_


Yani, harç bitti yapı paydos!


Yani ister asker, ister sivil, ister gazeteci olsunlar…


Hatta isterse “Başbakan” olsunlar!


*Eski kuklaları imha etme, sahneye yeni oyuncular sürme zamanı geldi..*


*Fatma Sibel Yüksek* - Açık İstihbarat / 26.2.2010

----------


## bozok

*Mezarlık Bülbülleri* 


*Cem TamTürk - Politika Dergisi*

*Malum, mezarlık bülbülleri durmadan ötüyorlar.* 

Televizyon ekranlarında dillerinden, gazetelerdeki köşelerinde kalemlerinden bal damlıyor maşallah. Bal dedim de aklıma geldi. Bütün bakkallar, marketler, süper ve hiper marketler bal dolu. Bir yandan piyasadaki bal miktarı sürekli fazlalaşırken, diğer yandan ülkemizdeki bal üretiminin sürekli azaldığı yetkililerce açıklanıyor. 

Bu da satılan balların bir kısmının sahte olduğunu gösteriyor. *Tıpkı bu mezarlık bülbüllerinin ağızlarından, kalemlerinden damlayan bal gibi.* 

*Cengiz üandar*, köşesinde çok keyifli döşenmiş bugün (3 Mart). 

Beyefendi askeri savcının sözlerinden bir bölümünü cımbızlamış ve buna dayanarak fetvayı vermiş. Balyoz darbe planı için _“Bu devlet idaresine el koymayı öngören bir plandır”_, demiş. 

Eh siz savcıya al şu yazıları, planları bir incele bakalım derseniz, sizin verdiğiniz planları incelediğinde vardığı sonuç hiç de şaşırtıcı değildir. 

Peki, o savcıya verilen belgeler nereden geldi? 

Kimse üstlenmiyor. Mübarek planlar nisan yağmurları gibi gökten yağıyor. Kabul etmek lazım, çok da bereketli bulutları var. Birileri çıkıp da _“bu planı ben deşifre ediyorum”_ demedikçe o planlar ancak pilav olabilir. 

*Cengiz üandar* gibi bir zamanın ünlü solcularından olup da yaşı ilerleyince AKP’ye sırt dayamanın daha keyif verici olduğuna karar veren dönmeler de üzerine az kuru olabilirler. 

Bahsi geçen planın aslı mutlaka Genelkurmay’dadır. Savcı onu da inceleyecek, farklı bölümler veya anlatımlar görürse, bu planı servis edene sormak isteyecek ama öyle bir kişi ortada olmadığı, daha doğrusu ordudaki çeşitli seminer notlarını değiştirerek darbe planı diye servis edenler çok gizli olduğundan (?), bulamayacak, dava da ortadan kalkacak. 

Bunun aynen böyle olacağını bildikleri için, sürekli yeni planlar servis ediliyor. Maksat; Ergenekon çukuru hep dolu dursun. 

*Cengiz Bey* ayrıca *Sırrı Sakık*’ı da tebrik etmiş. Etmese şaşardım zaten. 

Kendine yakışanı yapmış. 

Olayı bir hatırlayalım. 

AKP Meclis’te sıkışmış, somut (elle tutulur) bir olay olan PKK’lıların ülkeye sokulması ile eleştirilirken,* Sırrı Sakık* cansiperane bir davranış göstermiş, hiç alakası yokken on yıl önce yaşandığını iddia ettiği (somut bir kanıt olmadığı için gerçek olmayabilir) bir olayı kürsüden haykırıp bir türlü AKP’nin değiştiremediği gündemi değiştirmiş, bir ölçüde AKP’yi kurtarmıştı. 

Eh, bu davranış tebriki ve *Cengiz Bey* tarafından takdiri hak etti. 

üstelik bu zat hızını alamamış, PKK’yı terörist kabul etmeyenlerin partisine de taktikler vermiş. *Ne de olsa ortada bir dahaki seçimler ertesi AKP’nin muhtemel koalisyon partneri olarak ismi geçiyor ya.*

Açık İstihbarat / 5.3.2010

----------


## bozok

*Alçaktan Uç şamil*


*Zahide Uçar*



Gazeteci ahlakıyla yaz diyeceğim ama sen o eşiği çoktan geçtin. Saptırılmış yalan tezgahınız hiç durmuyor maşallah. Dokudukça dokuyor, hedef gösteriyor, suçluyor, şahitlik yapıyor, mahkum ediyor, sonra idam kararı verip ipe yolluyor. Bitmedi, cellatlığı da kendi yapmak istiyor. 

Sen kimsin şamil? Kirlettikçe kirleniyor, düştükçe düşüyorsunuz. şamil, bu günler geçer, yarın sakın ola ki *“yanılmışız”* demeyin. Bilerek, isteyerek aldığınız bu çirkin rolü yaşadığımız müddetçe bu millete unutturmayacağız. 

Ergenekon’un avukatı Baykal diyorsun… Baykal Erdoğan’a _“sen bu davanın savcısı mısın”_ diye sordu. Erdoğan*; “evet, savcısıyım, peki sen bu davanın avukatı mısın”* dedi. Baykal’da;* “sen savcı isen, ben de avukatıyım”* dedi. Başbakan'ın savcılığını unutturup, Baykal'ın avukatlığını gündeme getiriyorsun. Hiç mi utanman kalmadı şamil? Her mesleğin bir ahlakı vardır. İnsan olmanın bir ahlakı vardır. Sana bunu hiç mi öğreten olmadı? Yazıyorsun, karalıyorsun, söylüyorsun; adı geçenler doğru Beşiktaş adliyesinde(!).. 

Sen kimin sözcüsüsün, seni kim görevlendirdi şamil? Kaleminizden çamur akıyor, basını* “BASIN”* talimatı gibi kullanıp, insanları sabahın beşinde bastırıp toplatmaktan zevk almak nasıl bir kalem sapıklığıdır şamil? 

Yazında diyorsun ki şamil: 

_“CEMAAT üYESİ BİR GAY_ 

_Soruşturmanın seyrini değiştiren iki kilit isim ise 34 yaşındaki C.D ile 33 yaşındaki A.S... İlk şahıs, İsmailağa Cemaati üyesi bir gay. Diğeri ise evliliği sürerken baldızıyla cinsel ilişkiye giren bir sapık..._ 

_Sözüm ona bu iki şahıs verdikleri ifadelerle cemaatin tüm sırlarını ifşa ediyorlar.”_ 

Senin utanma duygunu kim *“delete”* etti şamil? Gay, karısının baldızını kullandı diye tanıkları küçümsüyorsun. Oysa* “Ergenekon”* diye bir yerlerinizi yırttığınız dava bir gey Hahamın ifadeleri üzerine oturtulmuştu. Ne çabuk unuttunuz şamil? *Silivri’de kadın satıcısından tut, katil, esrarcı, sapık kim varsa gizli tanık!* şimdi size dokununca mı aklına tanıkların kişisel yaşamı geldi? Milleti de bu kadar hafife almayın. Herkes sizler gibi beyninde löp taşımıyor. Senin bu lafların aklımıza hakarettir şamil. 

Baykal Cüppeliyi kendine yakın buldu diyorsun. Ne kadar yüzsüzün şamil… *Cüppeli suçlu mu, sanık mı, hain mi?* Bu ülkenin biraz marjinal görünse de, bir vatandaşı. AKP milletvekili olmuş bir kişi Baykal ile konuşurken _“yanımda Cüppeli var”_ demiş, Baykal da selam söylemiş. Vatandaştan oy bekleyen bir siyasi için bundan doğal ne var? Basın için eleştirilemez siyasetçi, kurum, kişi yoktur ama, eleştirdiğin şeyin bir bilgi değeri olmalı. Sana gazeteciliği kim öğretti şamil? Sıradan bir selamı bile sanki siyasi parti üyesi gibi ucuz bir polemik konusu yapmak gazeteciliğin neresinde yazıyor şamil? 

Sizin *Başbakanınız Yunanistan’a giderek,* Türkiye Topraklarında ayrı bir devlet isteyen* şivan’ın nikah şahidi olmuş.* İşte haber budur şamil’im… Cüppeli’ye selam söylemek gazetecilik(!), bir bölücünün sanatçı diye baş tacı edilmesi *“hem de ülkenin Başbakanı tarafından”,* önemsiz öyle mi şamil? Halkın vicdanını sızlatan acaba hangisi? Bunu düşündün mü şamil? Buna da sizin mahallede gazetecilik diyorlar öylemi? Sayenizde ayağa düşmeyen bir değer, bir meslek kalmadı. Pabucumun gazetecileri diyeceğim de, sizin gibi bir malzemeden ben değil pabuç, pençe bile yaptırmam şamil. 

Bak şamil, sana biraz tiyo vereyim.* üarşamba cemaati niye hedefte?* Git biraz o insanlarla konuş. Ben geçmiş yazılarımdan birinde yazdım. Bu cemaat marjinal olabilir ama *Fatih’de bir dümen döndü geçmişte.* Fatih’te *Yahudiler* “nedenini ben de bilmiyorum” *hızla emlak almaya başladı.* üyle ki, üç liralık bir yere bin lira gibi afaki fiyat verdikleri söylendi. Cemaat_ “biz Fatih’in bedduasından korkarız”_ diyerek bu satışların karşısında direndi. Dediler ki_; “Durumumuzu siyasetçi, polis, gazeteci kim varsa anlattık ama kimse ilgilenmiyor. Biz satışları engellediğimiz için üzerimizde oyunlar oynanıyor.”_ İşte böyle şamil’im; *“GAZ”*teci değil, biraz da gazetecilik yapmak istersen, git bu konuyu araştır istersen… Tabii yerse… 

Basının yüz karaları sizi… Sizden gazeteci değil, olsa olsa *“GAZ”*teci olur. Hem de zehirli… 



*Açık İstihbarat / 5.3.2010*

----------


## bozok

*Taraf, Başbakanı İkinci Kez Tehdit Etti*





08 Mart Pazartesi günü Taraf aşağıdaki manşetle çıktı : 

*"Erdoğan'ın Yatak Odasını Dinlediler"*

Haberde; Vatansever Kuvvetler Güç Birliği Hareketi (VKGBH) ile ilgili dava dosyasında yeralan bir konuşmaya dayanarak, Erdoğan'ın yatak odasının bile dinlendiği iddia ediliyor. 

VKGBH üyeleri Zeki Balaban ile Halit Bozdağ arasında geçen ve dava dosyasına giren görüşmede , _"Başbakan'ı yatak odasına kadar dinlemişsiniz"_ ifadesi sonrasında ikili arasında geçen konuşmada, tarafların yatak odasını değil, Başbakan'a ait* 506'lı bir numarayı* dinletmekten sözettikleri anlaşılıyor. 

Taraf'ın manşetinin altındaki spotun başlığı ise; 

*"Kartlardan Dinleme Var"*

Taraf; manşette Başbakan'ın yatak odasına, spotta, cebindeki telefona işaret ediyor. 

Başbakan'ın dinlendiği iddiaları ise yeni değil. Jandarma'daki teknik istihbarat dairesinin dağıtıldığı günlerden bugüne 2000'li yılların başlarının en gözde Ankara şehir efsanesi, _"Ergenekon"_ sürecinde de defalarca dile getirildi, iddianamelere girdi. 

Taraf'ın bu kadar eski bir iddiayı; bir dava dosyasından kes-yapıştır kitap yazan bir gazetecinin (Yeni şafak Gazetesi Ankara Haber Müdürü Abdülkadir Selvi) kitabına dayandırarak; 

hem de iki ne idüğü meçhul kişinin konuşmasını teyit etme ihtiyacı bile duymadan bu şekilde manşete taşımasının arkasında manşet bulamama sıkıntısı yatmadığına eminiz. 

*Taraf; hizmet ettiği odaklar adına açıkca Başbakan'ı tehdit ediyor.* 

Başbakan'ı bel altından vuruyor. 

Taraf'ın bu Başbakan'ı ilk tehdit edişi değil. 

Tayyip Erdoğan'a; "Ergenekon" sürecinde geri adım atmaması yönünde Fehmi Koru'dan; Ali Bayramoğlu'na kadar telkinde bulunan çok oldu ama onu açıkca tehdit eden tek kişi vardı:

Ahmet Altan

Bülent Arınç'a suikast iddiası paralelinde* "kozmik oda"* günlerini yaşadığımız günlerde; 07 Ocak 2010 tarihli* "Ergenekon ve Ankara"* başlıklı yazısından aynen okuyalım: 

_Hükümetin içinde gerçekten de böyle bir “kanat” varsa ve iktidar bu yaklaşım doğrultusunda davranırsa, bu onların “intiharı” olur._ 

_Siyasi bir intiharı kastetmiyorum._ 

*Fiziksel bir yok oluştan söz ediyorum.*

.......

_Eğer Ergenekon soruşturmasını savsaklar, kendi içlerinden bazı adamların laflarına uyarak “orduyla iyi geçinip” yargıyı kozmik odalardan geri çekerlerse, o “arabalar” evlerinin önünde patlar._ 

_O arabaları patlatacak çok adam bulunur o zaman._ 

Bugün birçok* “patlatıcı”* yakalanma korkusuyla geri duruyor. 

Yakalanmayacaklarını, korunacaklarını anladıkları anda harekete geçerler. 

*Siyasi suikastlar arka arkaya gelir.*

...

Aklı varsa, o* “dost öğütlerinde”* patlayan arabaların sesini duyar. 

Unutmasın ki Ergenekon’u soruşturmak, ordunun içindeki* “tuhaf”* yapıyı ortaya çıkarmak, *sadece Türkiye’yi değil, kendisinin ve arkadaşlarının hayatını da kurtaracak.*

Görüldüğü üzere; bir yazı içerisinde ülkenin başbakanına üç kere _"ölürsün"_ deme lüksüne sahip Ahmet Altan'ın; babasının malı gibi kullandığı Taraf gazetesinin manşetini bu sefer de Erdoğan'a bel altından vurmak için kullanması eşyanın doğasında gizli. 

Hatta dikkatli gözler için, o manşette, Erdoğan'a çok daha derinden iletilen bir mesajda sözkonusu. 


Bu şekilde Ahmet Altan; Erdoğan'ın özel hayatı ile bugüne kadar çeşitli imalarda bulunan ve "Ergenekoncu" olmakla suçlanan Yalçın Küçük'le aynı çizgide buluşuyor. 

Eski "Gladio" ; yeni "Gladio"'ya dönüşüp; yeni kalemşörler bulurken daha çok garabete tanık olacağız. 




*Açık İstihbarat /* 10.3.2010

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye "Gladio"'yu Beslemeye Devam Ediyor* 

**

*Türkiye; Gladio'yu Silivri'de ararken, Romanya'da önemli bir gelişme yaşandı.*

ABD'nin soğuk savaş döneminden beri en kapsamlı ve derin istihbarat altyapılarından biri olan Romanya'da NATO şemsiyesi altında beşeri istihbarat (Human Intelligence - HUMINT) merkezi açıldı.

Human Intelligence Centre of Excellence (HUMINT COE) başlığı altında açılan merkez, NATO için bir ilk ve 16 Marttaki açılış Amiral Luciano Zappata tarafından gerçekleştirildi. Merkez; beşeri istihbarat bilgilerinin toplanmasının merkezileştirilmesini ve yeni konseptler ve doktrinler geliştirilmesini amaçlıyor.

Bu merkezin sponsorluğunu yapan ülkeler arasında Yunanistan, Macaristan, Slovenya ve Türkiye bulunuyor. Merkez ilk etapta; 18'i bu ülkelerden gelmek üzere 80 kişiye eğitim verecek.

Norfolk; Virginia merkezli NATO Müttefik Transformasyon Komutanlığı'ndan yapılan açıklamada, bu merkezden yapılan çalışmaların müttefik ülkelerin Afganistan gibi ülkelerde istihbarat toplama yeteneklerini geliştireceği belirtildi.

Virginia'daki merkezin komutanı Eduard Simion; merkezde her yıl bir kaç yüz personelin eğitileceğini ve üye ülkelerden gelen ilgiye göre bu rakamın binlere çıkabileceğini belirtti.

Romanya Savunma Bakanlığı ve NATO'nun sponsor ülkeleri şu ana kadar bu merkez için 6.2 milyon dolar harcamış durumda.

Kendi toprakları üzerinde; NATO'dan tercüme bir kavram olan, *"Terörle Mücadelede Mükemmeliyet Merkezi"* başlığı altında merkezler kuran Türkiye'nin; Romanya'daki bu merkezin kurulumunda da yeralması; *ülkenin terörle mücadele konseptleri ve altyapısını AB-D'nin kontrolü altındaki müttefik zihniyete teslim eden çizgisinde yeni bir adım.*

ülke güvenliğinde rol alacak kadroların bu tarz merkezler üzerinden düşünsel ve psikolojik profillerinin çıkarılması; AB-D gibi ülkelerin hedef ülkeler nezdinde kendilerine yakın bürokratik kadroları yükseltmesine de fayda sağlıyor.

*Beşeri istihbaratta müttefik çalışmaları; AB-D'nin Türkiye'nin bürokrasisi üzerindeki beşeri istihbaratına dönüşüyor.*

Türkiye; yukarıdaki haberden de görüleceği üzere, başkalarının terörle mücadelesine kadro yetiştirmeye devam ediyor.


*Açık İstihbarat / 23.03.2010*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon ve Arınç adı nasıl yan yana geldi?* 



22 Mart 2010 

*Ceyhun BOZKURT’un Haberi

Ergenekon sanıklarından Durmuş Ali üzoğlu, İbrahim üzcan, Kemal Aydın, Neriman Aydın ve Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi'nin avukatlığını yapan Avukat Yusuf Erikel'in bürosunda Ergenekon operasyonu kapsamında arama yapıldı.*


İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü ekipleri, Ergenekon operasyonları kapsamında mahkemenin verdiği arama kararını yerine getirerek Avukat *Yusuf Erikel*'in Cağaloğlu'ndaki bürosuna geldi. Polisler, büro içerisinde arama yapmaya başladı.


Avukat *Yusuf Erikel*, Ergenekon sanıklarından; *Durmuş Ali üzoğlu*, *İbrahim üzcan*, *Kemal Aydın*, *Neriman Aydın* ve Teğmen *Mehmet Ali üelebi*'nin avukatlığını yapıyordu.


*Yusuf Erikel* ile Başbakan Yardımcısı *Bülent Arınç* arasında ilginç bir bağ belirlendi. *Yusuf Erikel*’in kardeşi *Yakup Erikel*, *Arınç*’ın hukuk danışmanı olduğu ortaya çıktı.


Avazturk’un konu ile ilgili sorularını yanıtlayan *Yakup Erikel*, kardeşinin bürosunda Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında aranması konusunda ayrıntılı bir bilgiye ulaşamadığını söyledi. *Yakup Erikel*, *“Ben de net bir bilgi alamadım. Bu konuda İstanbul Barosu’nu aradım, ancak onlarda da kesin bir bilgi olmadığını gördüm. Yarın önemli bir işim var, öğleden sonra İstanbul’a gideceğim. Daha net bilgilere o zaman vakıf olacağım”* dedi.


*Yakup Erikel*, Başbakan Yardımcısı *Bülent Arınç* ile diyalogunun sürdüğünü ve zaman zaman hukuki konularda danışmanlık yapmaya devam ettiğini de sözlerine ekledi. *Yakup Erikel “Sayın Arınç ile hukukumuz bu olayda farklı değerlendirilmelidir”* dedi.



...

----------


## bozok

*Söz konusu Ergenekon’sa "Adalet" teferruat*

**

23 Mart 2010 / avazturk.com 

*Ceyhun BOZKURT*

*Adalet Bakanlığı, Mahkeme kararına rağmen “Ergenekon” ile ilgili terör ifadesini kullanmakta ısrar ediyor.*


Adalet Bakanlığı’nın, Ergenekon Davası Hakimi *Köksal şengün* ile ilgili haberlere yönelik basın açıklamasının ikinci paragrafında bir gafa imza attı. İstanbul 13. Ceza Mahkemesi’nin 2009 yılının Ağustos ayında aldığı, *“Ergenekon terör örgütü”* yerine *''İddia olunan Ergenekon örgütü''* ifadesinin kullanılması kararına rağmen, Adalet Bakanlığı *“İddia edilen Ergenekon Terör ürgütü”* ismini yazması dikkat çekti.


İşte Bakanlığın konuyla ilgili basın açıklaması:

*“Bugün bazı basın yayın organlarında, kamuoyunda Ergenekon adıyla bilinen davada görevli mahkeme başkanı hakkında Adalet Bakanlığı tarafından soruşturma başlatıldığı yönünde bir haber yer almıştır.*

*İddia edilen Ergenekon Terör ürgütü hakkında yürütülen soruşturmalar ve yapılmakta olan yargılamalarda görevli hakim ve Cumhuriyet savcıları ile ilgili olarak Bakanlığımıza intikal eden şikayet ve ihbarlar üzerine, Ceza İşleri Genel Müdürlüğü tarafından bir dosya açılarak 25.08.2009 tarihli “Bakan Olur”u ile Adalet müfettişi görevlendirilmiştir.*


*Adalet müfettişleri tarafından yürütülen bu inceleme kapsamında, içinde ümit Sayın’ın isminin de olduğu müştekiler tarafından şikayet edilen hakim ve Cumhuriyet savcıları arasında İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün de yer almaktadır.*


*Adı geçen müştekilerin şikayet dilekçeleri de, incelenmek ve gerektiğinde soruşturmaya geçilmek üzere Adalet müfettişlerine gönderilmiştir. Bu şikayetlere ilişkin inceleme sürmektedir. Mahkeme Başkanı şengün hakkında başlatılmış herhangi bir soruşturma ise bulunmamaktadır.*


*Kamuoyuna saygı ile duyurulur.”*

...

----------


## bozok

*MİT açıkladı: Eymür korsan tanık*



23 Mart 2010

*Ceyhun BOZKURT’un Haberi

MİT, Ergenekon davasında tanık olarak ifade veren MİT Kontr-Terör eski Daire Başkanı Mehmet Eymür’e izin vermediklerini açıkladı.*


MİT, *Mehmet Eymür*’ün tanık olarak ifade vermesi için ne izin istendiği ne de verilen bir iznin olduğunu mahkemeye bildirdi.


Skandal, Ergenekon davasının son duruşmasının gelen cevapların okunmasında ortaya çıktı. Mahkeme, MİT’e, yazıyla başvurarak, *Mehmet Eymür*’ün tanık olarak ifade vermesi için kurumdan izin alıp almadığını sordu. MİT, mahkemeye gönderdiği cevabi yazıda *“Mehmet Eymür ifade verirken, ne izin alındı ne de verilen bir izin var”* dedi.


Sanık avukatlarından *Mehmet Cengiz*, bu durumda hem ifade alanın hem de ifade verenin yasadışı bir iş yaptığını gösterdiğini dile getirdi.


Olayın geçmişi şöyle:


*- MİT Eski Müsteşarı şenkal Atasagun, Ergenekon ile ilgili şemayı gayrı ciddi bulmasına rağmen göndermek zorunda olduklarını açıkladı.*


*- Bu açıklama üzerine İşçi Partililerin avukatları, şenkal Atasagun’un tanıklığını istediler. Mahkeme de MİT’e Atasagun’un tanık olarak dinlenmesi talebini MİT Müsteşarlığı’na iletti ve izin istedi.*


*- MİT Müsteşarlığı, eski MİT yetkilisi de olsalar, tanık olarak dinlenebilmeleri için ilgili yasal düzenlemelere göre MİT Başkanlığı’nın izninin gerektiğini ve bu iznin verilmediğini mahkemeye bildirdi.*


*- İşçi Partisi avukatlarından Mehmet Cengiz Mehmet Eymür'ün Ergenekon savcılarına verdiği ifade için MİT'ten izin alınıp alınmadığının sorulmasını istedi.*


*- MİT’ten gelen ve bugün celse sonunda gelen cevapların okunmasında açıklanan yanıtta, ne bir izin talebinin ne de verilen bir iznin olduğu bildirildi.*


...

----------


## bozok

*“Karargah”a dava açacak!* 



24 Mart 2010

*Müyesser YILDIZ

İrtica Eylem Planı’nı hazırladığı iddiasıyla aylardır hakkında çeşitli yayın ve spekülasyonlar yapılan Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, kelimenin tam anlamıyla “hukuk rekoruna” koşuyor.*


*üiçek*’in şimdi de, kendisiyle ilgili olayın *“perde arkasının”* anlatıldığı iddia edilen *“Karargah”* adlı kitap ve bu kitabın yazarı *Taraf Gazetesi muhabiri Mehmet Baransu* hakkında dava açmaya hazırlandığı öğrenildi.


Söz konusu belgeyi ortaya çıkardığı söylenen *Mehmet Baransu*, *“İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı”*yla ilgili yaşananların perde arkasını *“Karargah”* adlı bir kitapta topladı. Geçen hafta piyasaya çıkan kitapta, 12 Haziran’da başlayıp, 24 Haziran’da son bulan Askeri Savcılık’ın soruşturmasına ilişkin tüm belgelerin yer aldığı belirtildi. Kitapta ön plana çıkartılan unsur ise ise *üiçek*’in *“imzası”*yla ilgili bölüm oldu. *Baransu*, belgenin fotokopisinin Taraf’ta yayınlandığı gün *üiçek*’in, evinde yapılan aramadan sonra hazırlanan tutanağa iki farklı imza attığını, bu imzaların daha sonra bir şekilde *“değiştirildiğini”* öne sürdü.


*Baransu*’nun bu kitabı ve kitapta yer alan iddialardan, basında yer alan haberler üzerine haberdar olan *Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek*’in, avukatlarından *“Karargah”*ı incelemelerini, bundan sonra da özellikle soruşturmanın gizliliğinin ihlali söz konusuysa dava açılması yoluna gidilmesini istediği bildirildi. *üiçek*’in, *“yarım saat arayla iki farklı imza attığı”* iddiasını ise kesin bir dille reddettiği öğrenildi.


*Adli Tıp Kurumu Başkanı da Sırada*


*Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek*, daha önce *“imza”*sıyla ilgili olarak, *“bilimsel ve etik kurullara aykırı olarak rapor hazırlandığı ve soruşturmanın gizliliğinin ihlal edildiği”* gerekçesiyle Adli Tıp Kurumu hakkında dava açmıştı.


Jandarma Kriminal’in raporu ve İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı’nın parmak izi araştırmasına izin vermemesinin ardından *Adli Tıp Kurumu Başkanı Doç. Dr. Haluk İnce*’nin birçok gazeteye demeç verip, çeşitli değerlendirmelerde bulunması da *üiçek*’in hukukçularını harekete geçirdi. İnce’nin Adli Tıp Kurumu’ndaki incelemelerin safhalarını en ince detayına kadar anlatmasının, soruşturmanın gizliliğini ihlal olduğu öne sürüldü.


*Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek*, Haziran ayından bu yana 4 Ergenekon Savcısı ve hakkında tutuklama kararı veren 2 Hakim’in yanı sıra TRT dahil 8 televizyon kanalı, ulusal yayın yapan 4 gazetenin genel yayın yönetmeni, çok sayıda köşe yazarı, RTüK ve Adli Tıp Kurumu ile “faili meçhul” ihbarcı subay hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunup, tazminat davaları açtı. üiçek’in tazminat davası açtığı köşe yazarları şunlar: *Ahmet Altan, Mehmet Altan, Yasemin üongar, Mehmet Baransu.*


üiçek, *“yazılarında kişilik haklarına saldırdıkları”* gerekçesiyle de, *Nazlı Ilıcak, Yasemin üongar, Ahmet Kekeç, Eser Karakaş, şamil Tayyar, Hasan Karakaya* ve *Sedat Laçiner*’e tekzip gönderip, haklarında yasal işlem yapılmasını istedi.


...

----------


## bozok

*“KAMYON İHBARCISINDAN” ODATV’YE E-POSTA GELDİ



*_Bu haberimiz; elektronik ihbarlar ve telekulak haberleriyle çalkalanan yurdumuzda; olayların perde arkasının hiç de sanıldığı gibi olamayabileceğini, aslında teknolojinin çok daha çetrefilli bir silah olarak kullanıldığının belgesidir._

*Türkiye cephane yüklü kamyon olayını tartışmaya devam ediyor. İhbar; Mehmet Ali rumuzuyla;mehmetali06168 @hotmail.com* adresi üzerinden Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü’ne gelmişti.

İhbarın kim tarafından yapıldığı sorusu gündemdeki sıcaklığını korurken, *Odatv’ye; söz konusu mehmetali06168 @hotmail.com adresinden bir e-posta geldi.* 

Evet, yanlış duymadınız.

Gelen e-posta bizi bir internet sitesine bakmamızı öneriyordu.

ünerilen sitenin adresi: *http://uygur.cephesi.com/?habergetir=71*

ünce o sayfada yazanları aynen yayınlıyoruz:

“*Sahte Kara Bela olmadan “[email protected]” adresi hakkında bilgi* 

Gündemde kendine bir köşe kapan ve o köşeyi birkaç gün işgal eden e-posta adresinin tamamıyla sahte ve gönderen kişi tarafından sallanmış bir adres olduğunu bildiriyorum.

Haberlere ilk çıktığı zamanlarda önemsemediğim ama daha sonra kontrol ettiğim adresin herhangi bir kullanıcısı olmaması sebebiyle ilk işim onu almak oldu ve kimler ne yazacak, kimler kişi listesine ekleyecek diye beklemeye koyuldum. Meraklı bekleyişim sonucu hala devam etmekte olan e-posta trafiği içinde bir üniversite adresi de dahil kimilerinin tebriği, bazı haber gruplarından röportaj teklifi, kendini bilmez kişilerin küfürleri ve kendini hacker sanan - tespit ettiğim kadarıyla - 13 lamer’ın adresi almaya çalışma teşebbüsleriyle karşılaştım.

*E-posta adresinin kayıt tarihi ile ilgili ekran görüntüsü:*

**

Aranan Mehmet Ali gerçek isimli ya da rumuzlu kişi her kimse emniyete yolladığı iletiyi tamamıyla anonim göndermiştir. Bunun için adresin varlığını - yokluğunu araştırmaktan önce en basitinden bahsi geçen e-posta adresinin şirketi tarafından her iletinin altına reklam yerleştirildiğini bilmek yetmektedir. Adresin bende olduğunu bildiğimden dolayı her ne kadar orijinalini görmesem de, emniyete yollanan iletinin imza kısımlarında herhangi bir reklam ibaresi yer almadığını iddia ediyor ve bu tarz iletilerin ilk bakışta sahte olduğunu anlamanın mümkün olduğunu belirterek; bilgileri kamuoyuna saygıyla duyuruyorum.

İmza: idikut”

Evet, gördüğünüz gibi; günlerdir tartışılan mehmetali06168 @hotmail.com adresi aslında hiç alınmamıştı. Ve Odatv’ye bunu haber veren okurumuz; bu posta hesabını sonradan almış; kendi internet sayfasında da olayı anlatmış ve o mail adresinden bize e-posta atmıştı.

Yine bir okuyucumuz şu araştırmayı yapmış:

*“Ankara'daki Kamyon soruşturmasında bahsi geçen "66.230.230.230" numaralı IP adresini incelendiğimde "Proxy" üzerinden "Spam" mesajlar göndermek için kullanıldığını tespit ettim.*
*İhbarı yapan "Mehmet Ali" rumuzlu vatandaş ihbarı Türkiye'den yapıyor ama "Proxy" kullanarak gerçek IP adresini saklıyor.”*

şaşırdınız mı?

Uzun zamandır ihbarlarla, telekulaklarla, gizli dinlemelerle yatıp kalkıyoruz. Bu son olay ve daha önce yazdıklarımız da bir kez daha gösteriyor ki; bu “operasyonların” perde arkası çok çetrefilli bir yapıyı gözler önüne seriyor. Ve bu yapı; Türkiye’nin pek de umursamadığı teknolojiyi nasıl kullanacağını çok iyi biliyor.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Obezlikten askerliğini yapamamış* 



_Ergenekon sanıklarından Ergun Poyraz’ın savcı Zekeriya üz’e açtığı tazminat davasının dosyasına üz’ün askerlik bilgileri de girdi._

Ağustos 1999’da kısa dönem askerlik hizmetine 114.5 kilo ağırlıkla başlayan üz, aşırı kiloları yüzünden 3 kere hava değişimi almış. üz’e *“Eksojen obezite”* tanısı ile 11 Mayıs 2000’de askerliğe elverişli olmadığı raporu verildi.

ERGENEKON soruşturmasını yürüten savcı Zekeriya üz’ün, *“eksojen obezite”* tanısı ile askerlik yapmadığı belgelendi. Ergenekon sanıklarından Ergun Poyraz’ın savcı Zekeriya üz’e açtığı tazminat davasının 17 şubat’taki duruşmasında, Ankara 14’üncü Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi, avukat Hüseyin Buzoğlu’nun talebini kabul ederek Zekeriya üz’ün askerlik kayıtlarının Milli Savunma Bakanlığı’ndan istenmesine karar vermişti. Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcı Zekeriya üz’ün askerlik bilgilerini içeren rapor Milli Savunma Bakanlığı tarafından mahkemeye gönderildi. 

*3 hava değişimi*

Milli Savunma Bakanlığı’ndan Ankara 14’üncü Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi’ne Askeralma Dairesi Başkanı Tuğgeneral Osman ünlü imzası ile gönderilen belgeye göre; savcı Zekeriya üz, 269’uncu dönem kısa dönem askerlik yapmak üzere 2 Ağustos 1999’da Kütahya Hava Er Eğitim Tugay Komutanlığı’ndaki birliğine katıldı. Savcı Zekeriya üz, asker olduğunda 1.74 boyunda 114,5 kilo ağırlığındaydı. Askerliğinin 10’uncu gününde yani 12 Ağustos 1999’da nefes darlığı ve çarpıntı şikayetleri ile Kütahya Hava Hastanesi’ne giden Zekeriya üz, kendisini muayene eden sağlık kurulunun onayı ile 3 ay hava değişimi aldı. Hava değişiminde aşırı kilolarından kurtulamayan Zekeriya üz, 11 Kasım 1999’da tekrar sağlık kuruluna çıktı. Kendisine tekrar 3 aylık hava değişimi verildi. 10 şubat 2000’de 3’üncü kez sağlık kurulunun karşısına çıkan Zekeriya üz’e, 3’üncü kez 3 aylık hava değişimi verildi. 2000 yılı Mayıs ayı içerisinde son hava değişimin ardından tekrar sağlık kurulunun karşısına çıkan savcı Zekeriya üz’e, 7 uzman doktorun onayı ile, “Eksojen obezite” tanısı ile 11 Mayıs’ta askerliğe elverişli olmadığı raporu verildi. Zekeriya üz’ün askerlikle ilişkisi kalmamıştı. Dahiliye uzmanı Hava Tabip Yüzbaşı Soner Kurtoğlu’nun, üz’ün sağlık durumu ile ilgili raporda şu ifadeleri kullandı; _“üocukluğundan bu yana şişman olduğunu ve yaptığı tüm diyet rejimlerine rağmen zayıflayamadığını ifade eden hasta, özellikle sportif faaliyetlerden sonra şiddetli nefes darlığı ve çarpıntı olduğunu, eforu yarıda bırakmak zorunda kaldığını söylemekte. Ailedeki tüm fertlerin şişman olduğunu belirten hasta, bu şikayetlerle değerlendirilerek sıhhi kurula çıkartılmış. Toplam 9 aylık diyet tedavisine rağmen kilo verememiş. Diyete rağmen kilo veremeyen bir önceki muayenesinde tespit edilen 8 kilo daha fazla ölçülen hasta heyete çıkartıldı. Fizik muayene TA:140/90 mm Hg, Nb:96/dk. Baş boyun muayenesi tabii, hasta belirgin obez görünümünde Boy: 174 cm, kilo 114 kg, Troid non palpable LAP yok. Kardiyovsaküler sistem muayenesinde kalp sesleri dinlemekle tabi. Ek ses üfürüm yok. Solunum sistemi tabii. Batın serbest. Traube açık, defans ve rebaun yok. Kitle, ascites, orgonomegali saptanmadı. Lokomotor sistem muayenesi doğal.”_ 

*Poyraz 20 bin TL istiyor*

ERGENEKON davasının tutuklu sanıklarından yazar Ergun Poyraz, soruşturmayı yürüten savcı Zekeriya üz’e hazırladığı iddianamede hukukun dışına çıktığı ve kişisel haklarının hiçe sayıldığını öne sürerek 20 bin TL’lik manevi tazminat davası açtı. Ankara 14’üncü Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi’nde görülen davanın 17 şubat’taki duruşmasında Ergun Poyraz’ın avukatı Hüseyin Buzoğlu, asimetrik psikolojik hareket içinde olanların TSK’ye karşı bir hınç ve öfke içinde bulunduğunu iddia etti. Savcı üz’ün de TSK’ye karşı duyduğu öfke ile bu şekilde bir iddianame düzenlendiğini sözlerine ekleyen Buzoğlu, üz’ün askerlik kayıtlarının istenmesini talep etti. Talebi değerlendiren 14’üncü Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi, Milli Savunma Bakanlığı’ndan üz’ün askerlik kayıtlarının istenmesine karar verdi.

*Eksojen obezite*

TüKETİLENDEN fazla enerji alınması obezitenin başlıca nedenidir. Altta yatan başka hastalığın olmadığı olgularda eksojen obezite olarak adlandırılır ve çoğunluk bu gruptur. Eksojen obezite kalori alımı ile kullanımı arasındaki dengesizlik sonucu ortaya çıksa da, çeşitli faktörler etkilidir. Bu faktörler genetik, yaş, cinsiyet, beslenme alışkanlıkları, fiziksel aktivite ve sosyoekonomik kültürel düzey olarak sayılabilir

26.03.2010 / VATAN GZT.

----------


## bozok

*G.Kurmay'dan bomba envanteri!* 



_Deniz, Hava ve Jandarma kuvvet komutanlıkları, birinci Ergenekon davası kapsamında el konulan el bombaları ve mühimmatla ilgili olarak, envanterlerindeki mühimmatta eksik, kayıp ve çalıntının bulunmadığından herhangi bir soruşturmanın da söz konusu olmadığını bildirdi._ 

*26.3.2010 / AA / VATAN GZT.* 

Birinci “Ergenekon” davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin resen verdiği, _“İlgili kuvvet komutanlıklarına müzekkere yazılarak, dosya kapsamında el konulan el bombaları ve mühimmatın tesliminden itibaren birlik ve şahıs olarak tarihlerini belirtir şekilde zimmet silsilesinin ve sarf edilmişse, sarf raporunun ayrıntılı olarak bildirilmesine”_ ilişkin kararına Genelkurmay Başkanlığından cevap verildi.

Gelen yazıda, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığının mühimmat raporuna yer verilerek, dosya kapsamında ele geçen mühimmatın listesi yapılıp, Komutanlığın envanterinde olup olmadığı belirtildi.

Buna göre, mahkemenin sorduğu malzemeler arasında Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığının envanterinde, biri savunma diğeri de taarruz tipi iki adet el bombası ile sis bombalarının bulunduğu, bunların MKE yapımı olduğu belirtildi.

Taarruz tipi el bombasının MOD 44 değil, MOD 48 olduğu kaydedilen yazıda, yine C3 olduğu tespit edilen macunumsu madde, saniyeli fitiller, 17 ve 13 santimetre uzunluğunda iç kısmında beyaz toz madde bulunan metal parçalar, infilaklı fitil, elektrikli kapsül ve normal kapsülün de Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığının envanterinde olduğu ifade edildi.

Yazıda, bulunan bu mühimmatların lot numaralarının bildirilmediğinden Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığına ait olup olmadığına yönelik herhangi bir tespitin yapılamadığı vurgulanarak, bu mühimmatlara ilişkin, “*Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı bünyesinde bahse konu mühimmattan eksik, kayıp, çalıntı olmadığından, bununla ilgili herhangi bir soruşturma bulunmamaktadır”* denildi.

*HAVA KUVVETLERİ KOMUTANLIğINDA DA EKSİK YOK*

Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığının envanterinde de mevcut mühimmata ilişkin eksik, kayıp ve çalıntının bulunmadığı ifade edilerek, herhangi bir soruşturmanın olmadığı bildirildi.

Sahil Güvenlik Komutanlığının söz konusu mühimmattan envanterinde sadece renkli sis kutusunun olduğu, fakat bulunan sis kutularının da kafile numarasının belirtilmemesi nedeniyle envanter tespitinin yapılamadığı kaydedildi.

Jandarma Genel Komutanlığının, söz konusu mühimmattan 1375-20490-00001 stok numaralı C3 tertipli, 450 gram tahrip kalıbının envanter kaydının olduğu, mühimmata ait tedarik, tertip ve sarf bilgilerine, tertip emirlerinin arşiv bekleme suresinin dolmasına müteakip imha edilmesi nedeniyle ulaşılamadığı anlatıldı.

Tahrip kalıbının 1998-2009 yılları arasındaki dönem içerisinde sarf edilmediği dile getirilen yazıda, birlik komutanlıklarınca herhangi bir eksik, kayıp ve çalıntı bildiriminde bulunulmadığının tespit edildiği ifade edildi.

Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığında ise söz konusu mühimmata ilişkin detaylı bir inceleme başlatıldığı, ancak henüz sonuçlanmadığı belirtildi. Kara Kuvvetleri 
Komutanlığı, yapılacak incelemenin tamamlanmasının ardından sonucunun mahkemeye iletileceği kaydedildi.

*OSMAN YILDIRIM*

Mahkemenin talebi üzerine Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Gaziantep 5'inci Zırhlı Tugay 1'inci Tank Tabur Komutanlığından gelen yazıda da tutuklu sanık Osman Yıldırım'ın 25 şubat 2001 tarihinde bu birliğe geldiği belirtildi.
Askerliğini burada yapan Yıldırım'ın 13 gün sıhhi izin kullandığı, üü ay da antisosyal, kişilikte anksiyete bozukluğu tanısıyla hava değişimi aldığı belirtilen yazıda, Yıldırım'a patlayıcı eğitimi verildiği konusunda herhangi bir kayıt olmadığı kaydedildi.

Yine yapılan incelemede, herhangi bir askeri suç ve yasal işlem kaydına rastlanılmadığı vurgulandı.

Tutuksuz sanık Semih Tufan Gülaltay'ın talebi üzerine Ankara İl Emniyet Müdürlüğü ile Kars İl Emniyet Müdürlüğünden gelen yazılarda da Osman Yıldırım'ın, dönemin İnsan Hakları Derneği Genel Başkanı Akın Birdal'ın vurulması olayının ardından gözaltına alınmadığı kaydedildi.

*TALAT AYDEMİR'İN ADI ARşİVDE YOK*

Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Askeri Mahkemesinden gelen yazıda ise Mahkemenin Ankara Sıkıyönetim Komutanlığı 1 Numaralı Askeri Mahkemesinde yargılandığı bildirilen Talat Aydemir'e ait iddianame ve karar örneğinin tasdikli bir suretinin istendiği hatırlatıldı.

Askeri mahkemenin dava dosyalarının, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Adli Müşavirliğe bağlı Sıkıyönetim Arşivi'nde bulunduğu belirtilerek, bu arşivde, Türkiye genelindeki 1979-1985 yıllarına ait Sıkıyönetim Komutanlıkları askeri savcılık ve mahkemelerinin işi biten dava dosyaları ile 1970-1974 yıllarına ait sıkıyönetim komutanlıklarına ait fihristler bulunduğu, Ankara Sıkıyönetim Komutanlığı adli ünitelerine ait bu fihrist ve kayıtların incelenmesinde Aydemir'in ismine ve soruşturma açıldığına dair bir kayda rastlanılmadığı vurgulandı.

*VELİ KüüüK İLE İLGİLİ üN üALIşMA*

Tutuklu sanık Veli Küçük'ün avukatının talebi üzerine İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürlüğünden gelen yazıda da Küçük hakkında 2000-2001 yıllarında herhangi bir proje çalışması yapılıp yapılmadığına ilişkin bilgi istenildiği belirtildi.

Yapılan araştırmada, 2001 yılında yürütülen bir soruşturmayla ilgili gözaltına alınan Tuncay Güney'in Veli Küçük'ün de içinde bulunduğu “Ergenekon” yapılanmasından bahsettiği ve konunun araştırılması için yapılan talep üzerine İstanbul DGM Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca 16 Mart 2001'de ön çalışma izni verildiği ve bu şekilde proje çalışmasına başlanıldığı kaydedildi.

Proje kapsamında yapılan çalışmalarda ise değişik tarihlerde İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğü ile yazışmalar yapıldığı ve alınan cevabi yazılarda, Küçük ve bahsedilen grup ile ilgili herhangi bir bilgi ve belgenin bulunmadığının bildirildiği anlatıldı.

Bunun üzerine 14 Kasım 2002'de Başsavcılığa yazı yazılarak, çalışmalar sonucu herhangi bir suç unsuru tespit edilemediği ve herhangi bir kişinin iletişimlerinin dinleme altına alınmadığının bildirilerek, ön çalışmaya son verilmesinin sorulduğu ifade edilen yazıda, Başsavcılığın talimatı üzerine de çalışmaya son verildiği vurgulandı.

*“ERGENEKON BELGELERİ üRGüTSEL DOKüMAN”*

Yine Veli Küçük'ün avukatı Zeynep Küçük'ün, “Sanıklardan ele geçirilerek dosyaya konulan Ergenekon olarak adlandırılan belgelerin evveliyatlarının olup olmadığı ile ilgili de daha önce herhangi bir yerde ele geçirilip geçirilmediği ve herhang bir örgüte ait olup olmadıklarının tespit edilip edilmediği konularının araştırılmasına” yönelik talebine de Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğünden cevap verildi.

Yapılan araştırmada, bu belgelerin geçmişlerinin olmadığı, daha önce herhangi bir yerde de ele geçirilmediğinin anlaşıldığı ifade edilen yazıda, bunların herhangi bir örgüte ait olduğuna dair bir tespitin de yapılamadığı kaydedildi.

Ancak, Danıştay saldırısının sanığı Alparslan Arslan'ın Kadiköy'deki Yeditepe Hukuk Bürosundan ele geçirilen 16 sayfalık belgenin, gönderilen dokümanlardan bir kısım alıntılar içerdiği dile getirilen yazıda, belgelerin içerik, şekil gibi yönlerden değerlendirilerek, örgütsel nitelik taşıyıp taşımadığı hususunun da ilgili mevzuat çerçevesinde ele alındığı anlatıldı.

Türk Ceza Kanunu, Terörle Mücadele Kanu'nundaki terör ve örgüt tanımlarına yer verilen yazıda, yine terör suçları, ideoloji, örgütlü yapının da ne olduğu yasalara göre anlatıldı.

şekil yönünden yapılan karşılaştırmada belgelerin tamamına yakın kısmının kapak tasarımlarının, kullanılan yazı karakterlerinin benzerlik gösterdiği, üzerlerinde hazırlama tarihi olabileceği değerlendirilen belirli tarihlerin yazıldığı belirtilen yazıda, “Emir ve tensiplerinize sunulan”, “Saygılarımla”, “Haddimizi aşarak” gibi tabirler kullanılan belgelerin hiyerarşik olarak üst makama arz edilir tarzda, talimatla veya önceden belirlenen konular üzerinde uzman kişi veya kişiler tarafından ayrıntılı olarak hazırlandığı anlatıldı.

İçerik yönünden ise belgelerin ayrıntılı incelemesine yer verilen yazıda, sonuç olarak, “DVD ortamında gönderilen belgeler, içerik-şekil yönlerinden bir bütün olarak incelendiğinde söz konusu belgelerin örgütsel nitelik taşıdığı değerlendirilmektedir” denildi.

Avukat Küçük'ün aynı konuya ilişkin talebi üzerine MİT ve Jandarma Genel Komutanlığına yazılan yazılara ise henüz cevap verilmedi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Esrarengiz ziyaretçinin seyir defteri*


Sessizce geldi... üyle ki kimsenin ruhu bile duymadı. Ankara’ya 17 Mart üarşamba akşamı indi. Doğrudan oteline gitti.

üünkü ertesi gün yoğun bir görüşme trafiği O’nu bekliyordu.

Randevu defterinde çok önemli isimler vardı:

Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül...

Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan ...

Dışişleri Bakanlığı Müsteşarı Feridun Sinirlioğlu..

İlk günü iktidar ve iktidara yakın isimlere ayırmıştı..

İkinci günü ise muhalefete...

Randevu defteri yine kalabalıktı:

Saat 15:00 MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli ile görüşme...

16:00 CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal ile görüşme...

Saat 17:00 BDP Genel Başkanı Selahattin Demirtaş ile görüşme...

Saat 18:00 Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ ile görüşme..

En son İstanbul’da, *Amerikan şirketleri Derneği* ile bir araya geldi.

Türkiye’de tam 5 gün kaldı.

22 Mart Pazartesi akşamı geldiği gibi sessizce gitti.

Amerika’ya geri döndü.

Peki kimdi bu esrarengiz ziyaretçi?

Morton İsaac Abramowitz!

*Haberciler nasıl atladı?* 

Abramowitz; ABD Haberalma Dairesi’ndeyken, 1989 yılında büyükelçi olarak Türkiye’ye gönderildi. 1991 yılında emekli oldu. Ama Türkiye’ye olan ilgisini hiç bırakmadı. 1997-1998 yıllarında: İnternational Crisis Group (Uluslararası Kriz Grubu) Başkanlığında bulundu.

Halen Amerika’nın en etkin kuruluşu CFR’nin kıdemli üyesi! 

İleri görüşlü bir adam: *“Kravatlı, daha şehirli görünen Tayyip Erdoğan’ı, Erbakan’a tercih ederiz”* dediğinde daha yıl 1994’tü!

Neyse konu bu değil. Abramowitz gitti ama arkada bir çok soru bıraktı?

Bu esrarengiz ziyaretin nedeni neydi? Hem iktidar, hem muhalefet, hem de Genel kurmay ile ne görüştü? Bu ilginç ziyaret neden bu kadar gizli tutuldu?

En önemli soru?

Kozmik odalara kadar girebilen medyamız, nasıl oldu da Abramowitz’i atladı?


Mustafa Yılmaz / Mustafa Kurdaş / Milli Gazete


*Selcan Taşçı* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 25 Mart 2010

----------


## bozok

*'Islak imza' iddianamesi hazır*

 

26 Mart 2010

*Savcılık, Dursun üiçek'e ait olduğu öne sürülen belge ile ilgili iddianameyi hazırladı.*

Savcılık, *"İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı"* ile ilgili hazırlanan iddianamenin tamamlandığını bildirdi 

İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'nın altında ıslak imzası bulunduğu iddia edilen Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek ile ilgili iddianamenin yazımının tamamlandığı belirtildi. 

Belgenin orjinalinin askeri savcılıktan İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na gönderilmesinin ardından, iddianamenin Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı'ya sunulacağı açıklandı. 

Dursun üiçek, belgeye ilişkin yapılan soruşturma kapsamında iki kez tutuklanıp serbest bırakılmıştı. Askeri savcılık da Dursun üiçek'in tutuklanmasını talep etmiş, ancak mahkeme bunu kabul etmemişti. 

İddianamenin gelecek hafta açıklanması bekleniyor. 


HABERTüRK

----------


## bozok

*AKP'nin "ERGENEKONCU" ları*


 

*Ergenekon Sanığı Bekir üztürk'ün yazısını mutlaka okuyun*

Bu *"Ergenekon"* süreci en çok planlayıcısı olan AKP'ye yaradı. 

Aslında bundan daha doğal bir şeyde olamaz. Zira onların yaptığı planı uygulayıcıları harfiyen uygulamakta. 

Gündem mi değiştirilecek, Gönder oradan bir *'Ergenekon Dalgası'* bir hafta başka hiç bir şey konuşulmasın, tartışılmasın. Bir kişi yada kurum mu gözden düşürülecek, bul bir *"Gizli Tanık"* söyleyeceği yalanları yaz bir kağıda attır imzaları olsun bitsin. 

İşte Türkiye 2007 yılından bu yana bunları döne döne yaşıyor. 

Aslında plan çok daha öncesine dayanıyor. Ceza Muhakemeleri ve Türk Ceza Kanunu'nda yapılan değişikliklerin bile *"Ergenekon Polis Darbesi"* operasyonuna özel çıkarıldığını Silivri'de Kurulan üadır Tiyatrosunda yaşananlardan anlaya biliyoruz. 1944 yargılamalarında bile *"Duruşmalarda Alenilik"* ilkesi dönemin teknolojik imkanları ölçüsünce dikkat edilirken 2010 yılında tüm sanıkların ısrarlı taleplerine rağmen yargılama adeta halktan gizlenerek yapılıyor. 

Ben iddia ediyorum. Sadece iki gün o salonda olup bitenler Türk Milletine bir şekilde izletilsin, halkın gözünde bu yargılamaya duyulan inanç en az % 50 değişecektir. İşte bu algıya engel olmak için Ceza Muhakemeleri Kanunu ve Türk Ceza Kanunu' nda özel düzenlemeler yapıldı. 

Operasyonla ilgili veri toplama aşamasının 2002 yılına dayandığına dair ciddi emareler mevcuttur. Doğrudur Operasyon *"12 Haziran 2007 tarihinde ümraniye de bir gece konduda 27 adet el bombası bulunduğu"* iddiasından sonra başlamıştır. Ama hazırlıkları 2002 yılından bu yana devam etmektedir. 

Bunun en somut işaretlerinden birisi benide birinci derecede ilgilendiren bir konudur. Bu operasyanun başlangıç tarihi olan 12 Haziran dan çok önce Bekir üztürk, Adil Serdar Saçan ve sahibi olduğum http://kuvvaimilliye.net sitesi şema olarak Başbakan'a gönderilmiştir. 

Ben bunu ne zaman öğrendim. Tutukluluğum 1 yılını çoktan doldurmuştu. 

Yenişafak yazarı Ali Bayramoğlu köşesinde bu olaya yer verdi. (*) 
Daha sonra bu "Bilgi" yi Milliyet Gazetesi'nin haberi ile doğruladım. (**) O tarihte ben ümraniye'de ele geçirildiği iddia edilen bombaların sahibi olmakla suçlanan Oktay Yıldırım ile tanışmıyorum bile. 

Demek ki neymiş, 

1- Bu operasyonun ümraniye de ele geçirildiği iddia edilen El Bombaları ile ilgili olduğu kocaman bir yalandır. Nitekim bu gün dışardan birisi çıkıp* "O El Bombaları benimdir"* diyerek, el bombalarını nerden nasıl temin ettiğini görüntüleriyle ortaya koysa bile bu davanın seyri değişmeyecektir. 

2- Her şeyin miladının 12 Haziran 2007 olduğu koskocaman bir yalandır. 

3- Operasyon'un Danıştay Cinayeti ve Cumhuriyet Gazetesine bomba atılması ile ilgili olduğu iddiası koskocaman bir yalandır. 

4- Tüm bunlar düşünüldüğünde tüm suçlamalar ve içerdeki insanlara isnad edilen suçlar, bir takım vaadlerle kandırılan, tutuklu ve hükümlülerden oluşan yalancı, iftiracılardan müteşekkil *"Gizli Tanık"* çetesinin çoğunlukla savcılık ve Polislerin yazdığı iftiraların altına imza atılmasıyla mahkemeye taşınmış İFTİRALARDIR. 

şimdi gelelim asli konumuza. 

Evet bu operasyon AKP'nin çok işine geldi. Zaman zaman başka şekilde de ele aldığımız bu konuya bu kez değişik bir açıdan yaklaşacağız. 

Malum AKP'ye iman eden insanların bir çoğu iman etmeyenleri dinsizlikle, darbecilikle, demokrat olmamakla suçlarlar. Bu suçlamaların yapıldığı insanlara onların lügatinde "ERGENEKONCU" denir. Tersinden okuyacak olursak onların "ERGENEKONCU" yaftasını vurdukları insanlar* "Dinsiz, Demokrasi ile ilgisi olmayan darbeciler"* dir. 

Bu bakış açısına sahip At gözlüklü insanların kimi ne zaman ne ile suçlayacaklarını tahmin etmek için Sosyoloji, Psikoloji eğitimi almanıza, Onların çocukluğuna inmenize gerek yok. Baktığını görmek, gördüğünü ve okuduğunu anlaya bilmek yeterli. 

*"Ben demiştim"* demeyi sevmemekle birlikte, ben AKP içinde kimlerin "ERGENEKONCU" olarak işaretleneceğini Silivri 4 Nolu Cezaevinde Zorunlu İkamete devam eden bazı arkadaşlarıma söylemiştim. 

İşte yakın ve orta vadede ( Uzun vadede olmayacak zira o zaman kadar AKP diye bir vak'a kalmayacak ) kimlerin "ERGENEKONCU" olmakla suçlanacağı konusundaki listem. 

*Turhan üömez* 

*Abdullatif şener* 

*Cemil üiçek* 

*Burhan Kuzu* 

*Kürşad Tüzmen* 

*Vahit Erdem* 

Liste uzun, yazıda uzadı. Bu kişileri nasıl *"Ergenekon"*a bağladığımı merak edeceksiniz. O halde iki gün sabredin ve AKP'nin "ERGENEKONCU" ları (II) Başlıklı yazımı okuyun. 

Kaynak Milliyet Gazetesi 
http://www.milliyet.com.tr/default.aspx?aType=HaberDetay&ArticleID=1057272 

(*) http://yenisafak.com.tr/Yazarlar/def...=AliBayramoglu 
(**) http://www.milliyet.com.tr/default.a...icleID=1057272 

NE MUTLU TüRKüM DİYENE 

Bekir üztürk 

[email protected] 

http://bhaber.net 


26.03.2010 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*İstenen Tasfiye*


*Işık Kansu - Cumhuriyet*


Son birkaç aydır yapılan açıklamaları bir kez daha alt alta sıralayalım:

Recep Tayyip Erdoğan:

_“Asker-sivil ilişkilerine baktığımız zaman, orada da beklenen, arzu edilen ordunun konumu netleştirilmemiş. Bugüne kadar anayasal bir kurum olarak, o da yerine dört dörtlük oturtabilmiş değil. Ama son dönemlerde bu konuda bana göre olumlu gelişmelerin olduğunu da söylemeden geçemeyiz. Bizim bu 7 yıllık süreç içinde birçok kurumsal değişikliklerin yapılması ve atılan adımlar noktasında, bir defa iktidar-ordu ilişkilerinde çok daha olumlu bir sürecin içine girdik.”_

ABD’nin Ankara Büyükelçisi James Jeffrey: 

_“AKP hükümeti ve başka unsurların yarattığı demokratik dönüşüm açık. Bu durumda da ordunun içerdeki durumu güçlü biçimde denetlemesi ve gözetlemesine duyulan ihtiyaç azalmış durumda. Orgeneral Başbuğ demokrasiye bağlı olağanüstü bir lider.”_

Recep Tayyip Erdoğan:

_“Genelkurmay Başkanımız olsun, kuvvet komutanlarımız olsun, olaylara yaklaşımda bizim paslaşmamız olumlu bir şekilde gelişiyor.”_

Orgeneral İ;lker Başbuğ (Generallerin de tutuklandığı Balyoz soruşturması için):

_“Olay ciddidir ve bugüne kadar belki yaşanan olayların Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri üzerindeki etkisi açısından en önemlilerinden birisidir. Ve en ciddilerinden birisidir.”_

Abdullah Gül (üzel yetkili savcılara ilişkin bir soruyu yanıtlarken): 

_“Normal savcılardan farklı özel yetkileri var. Bu tip konuları didik didik edecek. Her kurum kendi içerisinde yanlış yapanı ayıracak. üok açık. Büyük kurumların içerisinde tabii ki yanlış yapanlar olabilir, olacaktır. Alacak, kenara koyacak, o kadar.”_

Bütün bu konuşmalara; dönemin Genelkurmay Harekat Başkanı Korgeneral Nusret Taşdeler’in, Abdullah Gül üankaya’ya çıktıktan hemen sonra, Eylül 2007’de hazırladığı rapordaki saptamasını ekleyelim:

_“22 Temmuz seçimleri Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti için devletin temel nitelikleri açısından bir dönüm noktasıdır. Türkiye, demokrasi ile İslamın bir arada yaşayabileceğini ispat etmiş bir ‘ılımlı İslam’ devleti olarak tanımlanmaktadır. Hükümet de, iç kamuoyu, AB ve Avrupa’nın da desteği ile elde ettiği kazançlarını pekiştirmeye kararlı görünmektedir. Bu eğilimi ve ‘İslami demokrasi’ bağlamında kazanılmış olan bir ivmeyi, halen gelmiş olduğu noktadan geri çevirmek son derece zordur._ 

_Her şeyden önce, yeni şartlar ortaya çıkaran ve yeni tedbir ve uygulamalar gerektiren bir dönem içinde olduğumuzu kabul etmek gerekmektedir._

_Esas mesele, ılımlı İslam veya demokratik İslam olarak nitelendirilen yeni devlet düzeni içinde cumhuriyetin temel niteliklerine bağlı TSK’nin, kendisine nasıl bir yer bulabileceği ve burada nasıl barınabileceğidir.”_

Olup biten çok berraktır aslında:

*Ordu, kendi içinde, küresel ve ona bağlı yerel iktidara koşut bir tasfiyeye gitmektedir!*

CHP lideri Deniz Baykal’ın “iktidar ile Genelkurmay Başkanı arasında pazarlık yaşandığı” kaygısı, bu açıdan bakıldığında büyük ölçüde haklılık kazanmaktadır.


25.03.2010 / acikistihbarat.com

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'un Arkasındaki Mutabakatları Yıllar ünce Duyurmuştuk* 


_Açık İstihbarat : AKP iktidarının bir mutabakata dayandığını 8 sene önce (Bkz:_ _Hac Yolunda Değil, Haç Yolunda__) ; Ergenekon mutabakatlarını ise iki sene önce yazmıştık. Erken uyanmak isteyenler Açık İstihbarat okur)_

25.03.2010 


Tespiti baştan yapalım, ayrıntısına sonra girelim…

*“Ergenekon” bir kadro operasyonudur.*

“Ergenekon” bir “Yeni Devlet” operasyonudur. 

*“Ergenekon” bir darbe üzerinden Türkiye’yi federalleştirecek esas darbe sürecini kolaylaştırma ve gizleme operasyonudur.*

Burada, _“operasyon”_ ile yargı sürecini değil, bu yargı süreci ile şekillendirilen kamusal siyasi alanı kastettiğimi de ayrıca vurgulamalıyım. 

Hiç kimse işin sadece bir AKP operasyonu olduğunu zannetmesin. Devleti belediye zannedenlerin çapını fazlasıyla aşan bir konu bu..Bakmayın siz Tayyip Erdoğan’ın “_MİT ve Emniyet bana bağlı”_ demesine. Bu cümleyi biraz da tersten okuyun, MİT’in kendisine her şeyi söylediğini varsayan bir başbakanın naifliğini görün o cümlede. O kadar tavize rağmen, AB tarafından her tersyüz edilişinde _“ahde vefa”_ gibi bir kavrama sığınan bir Başbakan’dan söz ediyoruz. 
Uluslararası politika ve diplomaside hiç de ciddiye alınmayacak bir kavramdan medet uman Tayyip Erdoğan’ın bırakın *Devlet’*i, danışmanlarını bile doğru okuyabildiğini varsaymak hatadır.

O yüzden Erdoğan, “Ergenekon” operasyonunun ancak çeperinde yer alan bir isimdir. 

Son günlerin moda tabirleri-*merkez ve çeper*_-_üzerinden tezimizi derinleştirelim.

“Ergenekon” operasyonu iki katmanlı bir operasyondur. Merkez ve çeper dinamiklerden oluşmaktadır.

Merkez ve çeperin bu operasyondan anladıkları da; hedefleri de, metodolojileri de farklıdır ama birbirlerini dengeleyecek ve *eninde sonunda çeperin feda edileceği bir rota izlenmektedir.*

Merkez, *“Yeni Devlet’*in kontrolünde; çeper ise *“Yeni siyaset”*in kontrolündedir.

“Yeni Devlet” kilit tepe noktadaki askeri, güvenlik, istihbari ve ekonomi bürokrasisinin dış müttefikleri ile kesiştiği noktada kristalize olan bir oluşum.

Telafer’de Türkmenler katledilirken seyredip Afganistan’a Taliban’la mücadele için özel kuvvet yollayan Genelkurmay da, ücalan’dan bir akademisyen ve vizyoner çıkarmaya çalışan MİT; Alman istihbaratının 2000’lerdeki benzer operasyonunun ismini aynen benimseyerek, çeteci-darbeci-tetikçi-meczup tiplemelerle vatanseverleri aynı “Ergenekon” çuvalına dolduran Emniyet, *hep aynı devletin unsurları.*

Merkez; müttefikleri ile ortak hedefi çerçevesinde içeri aldırdığı isimlerle, müttefiklerinin kendi devlet içi çatışmalarına da destek atıyor. O yüzden ABD devleti içindeki çatışmalarla, Türk Devleti’nin içindeki çatışma ve ayrışmalar aynı paralellikte seyrediyor. O yüzden, CİA’den referans alacak kadar rengini belli eden Gülen’in gazetesi, siyonist neo-con Rubin’i hedef tahtasına koyuyor.

Merkez; içeri aldırdığı tetikçinin, istihbaratçının, öğretim görevlisinin-_bu içeri alınanların bir çoğu farkında olmasa da-_bir katman ötelerinde hangi yabancı servisin hangi kanadının yer aldığını çok iyi biliyor.Ama bunları alenen beyan etmek, _“alemin raconuna”_ ve kurmak istedikleri yeni dengelere aykırı olduğu için, *çeper’in perdeleme ve sansasyonlaştırma yeteneğini kullanıyor.*

üeper, haliyle ve rolü itibarıyla olayın _“cadı avı”_ boyutunu aşabilmiş değil.

ününe atılan karikatürize bir “derin devlet” öcüsü üzerinde tepinip duruyor. Kahramanmaraş’tan Susurluk’a geçmişin bütün sicili bu karikatürize derin devlete yıkılıyor.

Bir tür _“liberal ve dinci”_ mezesi olarak servis edilen bu *“Derin devlet masalları”,* hem gerçek derin devleti kamufle ediyor, hem de “Yeni Devlete” toplumu müttefikleri ile üzerinde uzlaştıkları küresel plan üzerinden yeniden dizayn etme şansı tanıyor.

Merkez, çeperin siyasi hedeflerine saygı göstermiyor değil. *O yüzden AKP’nin muhalifleri de, Genelkurmay’ın muhalifleri de bu operasyonda tetikçiler/darbeciler/ meczuplarla birlikte paketlenenler arasında.*

Bu _‘muhalif kotası’_ AKP’ye ve Genelkurmay’a, hem alt kadrolarda, hem de toplumda bilinci ve dolayısıyla iç direnci yükselten isimleri pasifize etme şansı tanırken, operasyonun çekirdeğini de bir sansasyon bulutu arkasına gizliyor.

_“Darbe günlükleri”_ darken, *darbe günlüğü tutmayacak kadar* zeki, sinsi ve ketum olanları; Mustafa Balbay darken, *Pentagon lahikalarında adı geçenleri* göz ardı ediyoruz.

Açıkçası: 2009’la birlikte derinleşecek küresel ve ulusal kaostan Türkiye’ _“yapıcı bir krizle”,_ yeni bir siyasi paradigma ve dönüşmüş olarak isteyenlerin “esas darbesi” mevcut darbe goygoyculuğu ile perdeleniyor.

Kendini Atatürk veya lider zanneden kıt akılların yanına 2004’ten, 2005’ten beri yerleştirdikleri meczup ve tetikçilerle *tarlayı ekenler, şimdi hasadı topluyor.* 

Peki çeperdekiler olayın ne kadar farkında?

Geçici bir dinlenme sonucu, _“küllerinden yeniden doğacak bir Anka kuşu”_ olarak kurgulanan Erdoğan’ın bilmesi gerektiği kadar farkında…

Bu operasyon öncesinde karşısındaki caddeye “Gladyo” isimli bir dükkan açılsa, bunu İtalyan ayakkabı markası zannedecek olanlar ise hiç farkında değil.

Süreç ilerledikçe, çekirdeği korumakla yükümlü her çeper gibi (meyve) işlevlerinin sona ereceğini ve *kamuoyu tanrılarına kurban edileceklerini biliyorlar* ama çok da umurlarında değilmiş gibi bir havaları var.

Mesleklerinin ilkelerini, hukukunu, etiğini bu kadar fütursuzca ayaklar altına alanların ya akıllarından şüpheleri vardır, ya da geleceklerinden emindirler. Bekleyip göreceğiz. 

Merkez-çeper ilişkisini daha netleştirmek için sorularımızı çoğaltalım.

Merkez, çeperi nasıl kontrol ediyor?

Sakka operasyonu sırasında kurulan _ilişkilerin devamından_ söz etmiyorum.

*Merkezin çeperle yüz göz olmadan, kendini çeperden bile sakınarak yaptığı müdahaleler söz konusu.*

Mesela medya…

Bariz olan kısmı, _“RTE Ajans Haberleri”_ olarak kodlanan bölümü kastetmiyoruz. 

ünemli olan, görünürde bu operasyona karşı gibi görünenler üzerinden çekilen ince ayarlar. 

Mesela Hürriyet ve Cumhuriyet.

Hürriyet, _“şerefsiz üdlek”_ başlığıyla 3-5 bin kişinin okuduğu bir sitedeki yazar kavgasını manşetine taşıdığında *tarih 30 Haziran 2007’ydi…*

Ben, bu manşetten 3 gün once gözaltına alındım.

Savcı bana Hürriyet’in manşetini gösterip, _“Seni gözaltına aldırma gerekçelerinden biri de bu; burada bir tehdit gördük”_ dediğinde ise, *tarih 30 Haziran’dı, yani manşetle aynı gün…*

Hürriyet’in 3 gün sonra atacağı manşet yüzünden gözaltına alınmıştık!

Aynı Hürriyet, hani şu Ergenekon’daki usulsüzlüklere tavır alan Hürriyet, geçenlerde yine bir haber yaptı. 

İkinci gözaltına alınışımızda, bilgisayarımızdan _“yeni darbe günlükleri”_ çıktığını, “darbeci olduğumuzu, hem de darbeyi MSN üzerinden ve emekli paşalarla konuşacak kadar salak olduğumuzu yine Hürriyet’ten öğrendik. *Hürriyet’in bir yandan Ergenekon mağduru yaratıp, bir yandan Ergenekon mağdurlarına ağıt yakması anlamlıydı.*

Cumhuriyet’e gelince…

Atılan el bombaları ile bizzat bu operasyonun nesnelerinden biri olmasına rağmen, İlhan Selçuk alınana kadar Ergenekon mağdurlarını Cumhuriyet sayfalarında ara ki bulasınız…

Selçuk alınınca _“Susmayacağız”_ diye manşet atan Cumhuriyet’in yine o nitelikli sessizliğine dönmesi için 4-5 gün yetti. 

Balbay’la birlikte yine aynı yaygara koptu. Cumhuriyet yine nitelikli bir sessizliğe bürünecek mi? Kurbanın ahlakını değil, mağduriyetini benimseyip Brüksel sendromu sergilemeye başlayacak mı? Bekleyip göreceğiz.

Merkez’in çeperi, sınırları aştığı noktada medya ile terbiye ettiğinin örneğini hep birlikte tecrübe edeceğiz.

Merkez-çeper dinamiğini deşmeye devam…

Ergenekon operasyonunun merkez dinamikleri ile çeper dinamiklerini bir arada tutan iki temel mutabakat var. 

Bu mutabakatlardan birasi, Türkiye’de *“Yeni Siyaseti” şekillendiren AKP-Genelkurmay mutabakatı.*

İkincisi ise, “Yeni Devleti” kurgulayan; “Devlet” ile “müttefiklerini”, hem kendi içlerindeki rakiplerini/ direnç noktalarını ortaklaşa bertaraf eden, hem de yeni küresel plan konusunda uzlaştıran mutabakat.

AKP-Genelkurmay mutabakatı, bunların içinde *en berrak olanı.*

İki yıl once, *“Hilmi üzkök şiir gibiydi, Yaşar Büyükanıt ninni gibi olacak”* diye yazdığımızda bize kızanlar, şimdi resmi daha net görüyorlar. 

Topluma karşı yürütülen ve AKP’ye oy kazandırmaktan başka hiç bir işe yaramayan e-muhtıralarla renklendirilen bu kayıkçı kavgasına analitik ve tarafsız gözle bakan herkes görebilir bu mutabakatı. 

2002 yılında kaleme aldığımız, “Hac yolunda değil, Haç yolunda” başlıklı rapordan beri bu tezi açıkça savunuyoruz. *Bir ABD-NATO projesi olan “ılımlı İslamın” siyasi taşıyıcısı olan AKP ile, darbe yaptıktan sonra bile ilk işi NATO’ya sadakat bildirmek olan bir yapının, temelde çatışmayacağını, sorun çıkaran kadroların tasfiye edileceğini ve bu arada, “tepeyi” hala kendinden bilen “tabanın” gazını almak için göstermelik sahneler kurulacağını söylüyoruz.*

Bütün bunlar, _“Genelkurmay AKP’ye hizmet ediyor”_ veya _“Erdoğan askerle anlaştı”_ görüntüsü altında yapılamayacağı için, kabaca “ayranın köpüğünü kabart, sonra köpüğü temizle” operasyonu olarak nitelendirebileceğimiz “Ergenekon”, *2004-2005’ten beri kurgulanıyor.* 

*Ordu içinde ve dışında yapılan yemleme operasyonları ile belli başlı tuzaklar etrafında toplanan darbe/cunta/terör heveslileri ve kendini Atatürk zanneden bazıları; ülkelerinin sömürgeleştirilmesine karşı hem AKP’ye, hem Genelkurmay’a,hem AB’ye, hem de ABD’ye karşı fikirleriyle siyaseten örgütlenmekten başka bir “suçu” olmayanlarla aynı Ergenekon çuvalı içine dolduruluyor.* 

Generaller orduevlerinden toplanırken, “dostlar alışverite görsün” kabilinde bir açıklama yapan Genelkurmay’ın; yargıya ve hukuka bu kadar saygılıysa, *bu cuntacı eğilimleri neden daha once tespit edip, kendi askeri yargı sistemi içinde yargılayıp Türk generalinin ulusal ve uluslararası kamuoyunun gözü önünde koluna girilip götürülmesine izin verdiği, cevaplaması gereken önemli bir sorudur.*

Başörtüsü bir siyasi simgedir de, “koluna girilen paşa” siyasi simge değil midir? 

Acaba TSK’nın manevi şahsiyetinin alenen aşağılanmasına zemin hazırlamak da suç mudur?

*AKP-Genelkurmay mutabakatını sadece bir Erdoğan-Büyükanıt veya Erdoğan-Başbuğ görüşmesine indirgemek de yanlıştır.* 

Neticede bütün bu buluşmalar, _“önce psikolojik olarak borçlandır, sonra tavizi kopar”_ stratejisinin meyve toplama seanslarıdır. *Kadro hareketinin ayrıntılarından, Selimiye’yi otel yapma projesine kadar pek çok meyve konulabilir o sepete…*

Büyükanıt şemdinli ile; Başbuğ “_ağlama duvarıyla”_ borçlandırılıp sonra babalarından kızları istenmiştir “niyetimiz ciddi” taahütleri altında…

AKP-Genelkurmay mutabakatının ayrıntısını merak edenler, bu konuda kaleme aldığımız onlarca yazıya bakabilirler.

Ama şu asla unutulmamalıdır:

AKP-Genelkurmay mutabakatı, daha küresel/makro bir uzlaşma olan ve “Yeni Devleti” şekillendirecek olan “Devlet ve müttefikleri” mutabakatının sadece bir alt kümesidir. 

Nedir bu makro mutabakatın özü?

“DevletÃ© ile müttefikleri arasındaki çok ayaklı; bazen kendi içinde çekişmeli ama *nihayetinde en milliyetçi geçinenlerin bile “ehven-i şer/parçalanmaktan iyidir” mantığıyla yanaştığı bir limandan söz ediyoruz…*

“Devlete Mektup, Yüzde 40 Artı 7- Teslimiyet-Temsiliyet Dengesi” başlıklı yazımızda Devletimize bu mutabakatla bir hata yaptığını sesimiz çıktığınca duyurmuştuk.

Duyurmaya devam edelim….

Haritalarında farklılıklar gözlense de (Ortadoğu eksenli-Kafkasya eksenli); üniterizm/federalism kavramı henüz netleşmese de, demokrasi/otoriterizm dengesi tama olarak oturmasa da, sonuçta “Neo-Osmanlı” olarak kodlayacağımız bir formül bu.

Bu formüle biat ettiğinizi, ofisinizdeki bir tuğra ile rahatça kanıtlayabilirsiniz; aynen bir öncekinin biat sembolü Atatürk resmi olduğu gibi…

Cumhuriyeti’nin 80. yılında daha Anadolu’nun altındaki kaynakları ve üstündeki insanlarını adam gibi sayamayan, kontrol edemeyen bir devlete, *“Cihan İmparatorluğu” hayalleri kurdurtan bir LSD hapı bu.*

Hatırlarsanız, İstanbul’daki NATO zirvesi sırasında, Topkapı Sarayı’nda dünya liderlerine bir konser verilmişti. O konserde İngiltere Başbakanı Tony Blair “şaka yollu” Erdoğan’a _“Ofisinizi buraya taşısanıza”_ demişti. İşte bu şakayla başlayan, Erdoğan’ın ofisini Dolmabahçe’ye taşımasıyla sembolleşen, Merkez Bankası’nın İstanbul’a taşınması planlarıyla eko-politik bir boyut kazanan ve Boğazı da İngiliz savaş gemisinde kraliçenin yemek davetine icabet edecek kadar makro siyasetten bihaber bir Cumhurbaşkanı ile boynumuza dolanan bir zincir bu.

Bu sahnede karizmasını kiralayan lider olarak rol alan devletin adamı, (Devlet Adamı ile aynı şey değildir. Bu konudaki tezi “Batı Bey’in Can Polat’I Erdoğan” başlıklı yazımızda bulabilirsiniz.)

Erdoğan’ın hakkını yememek adına, aşağıdaki tespiti de yapmak zorundayız. 

İstanbul’a taşınma furyasını ilk kim başlattı? 

Atatürk’ün kurduğu ve CHP’nin hisse sahibi olduğu İş Bankası…

Dolayısıyla, “*Neo-Osmanlı Treni”*, kah Tanrı Dağı mavisi, kah Hıra Dağı yeşili tonlarla, gidecekleri yer konusunda olmasa da, artık terketmeleri gereken yer konusunda mutabakatlara varmışların treni olarak çok önceden yola koyuldu. 

Bu trenin raylarını döşeyenlerin; Türk Devleti’ne bu “Neo-Osmanlı” rüyasını gördürme karşılığında istedikleri *bir bedel var elbette…*

Nedir bu bedel? 

Bedeli görmek istiyorsanız, ABD ile imzalanan nükler işbirliği anlaşmasına bakın…

Bedeli görmek istiyorsanız, Tayyip Erdoğan’ın iktidara gelir gelmez imzaladığı ve Türkiye’yi korumak zorunluğu olduğu kilometrekare toprak başına en fazla tanker uçağına sahip ülke konumuna getiren tanker uçağı anlaşmasına bakın…

Bedeli görmek istiyorsanız, Telekom’dan madenlere artık takip etmekten yorulduğunuz ihanetlere bakın. 

Maddi bedellerden değil, geleceğimizin kontrolünü vermekten söz ediyorum.

*“Büyümene izin veririm,* *sana** kapıları açarım ama karşılığında bu geminin kaptan köşkünde kalıcı bir yer ve bu geminin kaptanlarının bu gemiyi özgür denizlere sürmeyecek uyumlu kadrolardan oluşacağının garantisini isterim”*

şartını kastediyorum…


İşte bu şart şimdi, bir yandan “temizleme”, diğer yandan “yetiştirme” operasyonlarıyla yerine getiriliyor. 

F tipi ve M tipi cemaatler o yüzden AB-D’nin “kariyer-net”i gibi çalışıyor.

O yüzden, Fethullah Gülen’in en parlak çocuklarını kapsayan “Altın nesil” projesi, Pentagon’unkiyle aynı adı taşıyor.

O yüzden, “liderlik”, “kariyer planlama”, “NLP gibi cafcaflı kavramlar üzerinden nesil istihbaratı yapılıyor; *nesil filitreleri oluşturuluyor.*

O yüzden Genelkurmay_, “çağa ayak uydurma”_ adı altında, “İnsan Kaynakları Yönetimi Sistemleri” uygulamaya başlıyor; *“üavuş bile general olabilecek” manşetlerinin atıldığı dönemin hemen ertesinde generaller, çavuşlar tarafından kelepçelenip Metris’e götürülüyor.*

_“Görevini en iyi yapan, vatana en iyi hizmet edendir”_ sloganını hatırlıyor musunuz?

“Bu görevi bana kim, niçin Verdi” sorusunu sormayacak ebleh profesyoneller isteniyor.

Mevcutların ne olacağı sorusunun cevabı ise “Ergenekon” operasyonunda yatıyor. “*Facebook Kriminolojisi ve 2020’lerin General Kadrosu”* başlıklı yazıyı tekrar okuyun. 

“Ergenekon”la içeri alınan her isimle sırf kahve içti, bayram tebriği attı, aynı toplantıda görüldü, telefonda görüştü diye kaç kişinin siciline not düşüleceğini gözardı etmeyin…

Ya da şu soruyu cevaplayın:

*Sizce ABD’nin sadece birini belirleme şansı olsa, 2020 yılında TSK’nın mı, yoksa siyasetin mi üst kadrolarını belirleme şansına sahip olmak isterdi?*

Birilerinin Türk Devleti’ni üzerlerine geçirilen Yeniçeri üniformasının aynı zamanda devşirilmişliğin sembolü olduğunu göremeyecek kadar kör kadroların eline teslim etme ihtiyacı daha başka sorularla da netleştirilebilir.

Sorular ne kadar çoğalırsa çoğalsın, cevabın özü değişmeyecektir.

*Ergenekon operasyonu, bu büyük dönüşüm projesinde “Yeni Devlet’in” müttefikleriyle birlikte kurguladığı kilit operasyonlardan biridir; bir “temizlik” yani kadro operasyonudur.* 

Operasyonun çekirdek-merkez dinamiğine hakim olan Devlet, o yüzden makro hedeflerine hizmet edecek şekilde kurunun yanında yaşları da yakmakta bir mahzur görmemektedir.

Ellerinde, işleri bittikten sonra kamuoyu tanrılarının önüne atılacak savcılar, bolca komiser ve medya bulunmakta nasılsa.

*Toz bulutları dağıldığında,* “Yeni Devlet’in müttefikleriyle ortak oyuncağı olan _“Gladio-Ergenekon”_kendini daha iyi perdelemiş, ayakbağlarından kurtulmuş ve *kamuoyunda “Derin devlet/çeteler/ gladio artık pasifize edildi” şeklinde sahte bir güvenlik hissi yaratmış olarak yoluna devam edecektir.* 

2009-2012 arasında gerçekleşecek “esas darbe” ve beraberinde gelecek siyasi paradigma değişimi, _kontrol dışı unsurlar_ temizlendiği için çok daha kontrollü gerçekleşecektir. 

*Bu yanıyla Ergenekon, bir bakıma “9 Mart’tan önce yapılan bir 12 Mart “operasyonudur.* 

İtalya’daki “Gladio”yu araştıran savcının P2 Mason locasından Başbakan’a, NATO’dan milletvekillerine kadar onlarca *gerçek iktidar odağını* hedef aldığını unutturanlar, Ergenekon savcısını “Ergenekon canavarına karşı tek başına savaşan savcı” olarak kamuoyuna pazarlamaktadır. Bu savcı Türkiye’de Ergenekon/Gladio’yu araştırırken neden hiç bir siyasiye, F tipi ve M tipi cemaatlere, NATO’ya, yabancı istihbarat servislerine dokunmadı sorusu ise asla sorulmayacaktır. 

Bırakın NATO’yu; bu savcı neden üzden ürnek’e dokunmadı sorusunu bile soramamaktadır bu yazar kasalar…

*Darbe yapmak suçtur da, darbeye yeltenmek sevap mıdır?*

Yoksa üzden ürnek, Yeni Devlet’in yeni Mahir Kaynak’ı mıdır?

Aslında burada büyük resme bakıldığında nispeten küçük kalan bir mutabakat daha var. 

üalık Holding=Berat Albayrak=Burak ürnek=Tolga ürnek=Ferit şahenk=vs.vs.

Gördüğünüz gibi, Sinan Aygün’ü her hafta ATO’da Cuma namazını Cemil üiçek’le beraber kılmak kurtaramamıştır ama üzden ürnek ve oğullarının başbakan ve damatlarıyla *aynı kıbleden sebeplenmesinin* işe yaradığı görülmektedir.

İddianamelerin boylarının değil işlevlerinin önemli olduğunun anlaşıldığı *ve iddianameler cüceleşirken aklın, vicdanın ve hukukun devleştiği bir ülkeyi görmek dileğiyle.*

F tipi hücremden sevgi ve saygılarımla…

B.G



*Kaynak:* Behiç Gürcihan-Açık İstihbarat

----------


## bozok

*üZEL YETKİLİ YAZARLAR*



15.03.2010 

Türkiye’nin AKP hükümeti tarafından sürüklendiği kaos ve çatışma ortamının etkilerini ortadan kaldırmak, en azından hafifletmek adına yanlı, yansız tüm kurum ve şahıslar gerilimi azaltıcı mesajlar vermeye çalışıyor. üünkü durum giderek içinden çıkılmaz bir hal alıyor. Bu noktada Türkiye için her söylemin önemi büyük.

Fethullah Gülen’in bile* “bu kadarı da fazla”* mealindeki açıklamalar yaptığı günleri yaşıyoruz. Ancak bazı kurum ve şahısların bu gerilimi sonlandırmak, hafifletmek yerine körüklemek adına her türlü fırsatı değerlendirmeye çalıştıklarını görüyoruz. Bu kurum ve şahıslar bazı sivil toplum kuruluşlarının *“28 şubat’ta bin yılın sonu, erken final”* sloganlarıyla uyumlu olarak beyinlerinde kurguladıkları *“erken finali”* istiyorlar.

İstenen finalinde üçüncü ordu komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk’in gözaltına alınması olduğu artık bariz şekilde görülüyor. Bu şekilde açılacak yolun Genelkurmay Başkanı tarafından sürekli dile getirilen *“asimetrik psikolojik hareketin”* sonucu sağlanan başarı olacağı kanaatindeler. üünkü bir anlamda onlarda yoruldular. Askeri vesayet kelimesini kalkan yaparak, hayatının hiçbir döneminde demokrasiye inanmamış kişilerin eğreti demokrasi tavırlarıyla sivil vesayet kurmasına köprü olmak her kişi için yıpratıcı bir süreçtir.

Sabırsızlığın altında yatan bir neden de korku. Korkunun kaynağı ise sürecin tersine akmasıyla normalleşmesi. Normalleşen bir süreçte ise akla karanın ortaya çıkacağı, kelimelerin veya daha çok bağırıp, çağıranın değil, hakkın hukukun egemen olacağı muhakkak. ürneğin bu göreceli sessizleşme ve hız kesme ortamında ya Albay Dursun üiçek haklı çıkarsa? Cidden iddia ettiği üzere belgenin üzerinde parmak izi çıkmazsa?

*Yarbay Ali Tatar da suikast notları bana ait değil demişti. Gözaltına alındı, serbest bırakıldı. Sonradan kimin aklına ne geldiyse ikinci kez gözaltına alınması istendi. Yarbay Ali Tatar bu durum üzerine canına kıydı. Sonuç ölümünden günler sonra gelen suçsuzluk beratıydı. İstanbul polis kriminal laboratuarına göre Yarbay Ali Tatar’ın suçlandığı suikast notundaki el yazısı ona ait değildi.* 

İşte meselenin bam teli budur. Bu nedenle birileri finali görmek zorundalar. Onlara göre bu finalin bir an önce gerçekleşmesi lazım. Hakka, hukuka uygun olmasının, demokratik olmasının hiçbir önemi yoktur. Yeter ki final istedikleri gibi olsun. *Bu yüzden bazı yazarların şu dönemde takındıkları tavrın “üzel yetkili yazar” tavrı olduğu dikkatlerimizden kaçmıyor. Bu özel yetkili yazarlar bir nevi özel yetkili savcıların köşe yazarı olmuş halleri gibi. Yazarlık yerine savcılık yapmak daha çok ilgilerini çekiyor.*

Bakın Hasan Cemal 11.03.2010 tarihli, *“Savunma bakanlığı, protokol bakanlığı mı?”* yazısında neler diyor:

TSK Personel Kanunu’nun 65. maddesi aynen şöyle diyor:

*“Haklarında ölüm veya ağır hapis cezası gerektiren veya yüz kızartıcı bir suçtan ya da taksirli suçlar hariç olmak üzere beş yıl ve daha fazla hapis cezası gerektiren bir cürümden veya emre itaatsizlikte israr, üste veya amire fiilen taarruz, üste veya amire hakaret, mukavemet suçlarından dolayı kamu davası açılanlar mensup oldukları bakanlıklarca açığa çıkarılabilirler...”*

65. madde bu kadar açık.

Hakkında ağır hapis cezası gerektiren bir suçtan dolayı hakkında dava açılan kişi bakanlık tarafından açığa alınır!

Orgeneral Berk’in hakkında 5 ile 10 yıl ağır hapis cezası isteniyor.

İddianame 1 Mart’ta kabul edilmiş... Davanın açılmasından bu yana on gün geçmiş... Paşa, paşa paşa koltuğunda oturmaya devam ediyor.

Neden?..

Bizim bilmediğimiz bir şey mi var?..

Yoksa, Milli Savunma Bakanlığı Türkiye’de her zaman söylendiği gibi bir protokol bakanlığı olduğu için mi öyle?.. Asıl işleri Genelkurmay götürdüğü için mi öyle?..

Bu soru, hem Milli Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül’ü, hem de hiç kuşkusuz Başbakan Erdoğan’ı ilgilendiriyor.

Ne diyorsunuz sayın devlet büyükleri?

Yoksa bizde, şamil Tayyar’ın deyişiyle, bir Or’lar hukuku mu var, sınırları kapalı kapılar arkasında, Başbakan’la Genelkurmay Başkanı arasında çizilen?..

Tabii başka sorular da var:

*Ergenekon, Balyoz, bu yaşananlar büyük bir ‘dönüm noktası’ ama ille de ‘demokrasi kapısı’nı açar mı bunlar? Bunun için acaba Ak Parti’nin ‘demokratikleşme perspektifi’ yeterli mi?*

Devamı yarına...

Hasan Cemal devamı yarına derken bir nevi iddianamesini bir gün sonraya bıraktığını belirtiyor. İddianamenin birinci kısmı açık *“ Orgeneral Saldıray Berk’in önce açığa sonrada gözaltına alınması lazım”*

Gelelim Hasan Cemal’in iddianamesinin ikinci kısmına. Bu yazıda 12.03.2010 tarihinde, “Tayyip Erdoğan nereye kadar ?” başlığıyla yayınlanıyor:

şimdi güncel soru şu:

Tayyip Erdoğan ne yapacak?..

Bir konuda herhangi bir kuşkum yok:

*Yakın siyasal tarihimizde Tayyip Erdoğan kadar ‘vesayet sistemi’ne ya da ‘bürokratik oligarşi’ye kafa tutan, onunla hesaplaşmaya çalışan bir başka başbakan görmedim.*

Eğer Tayyip Erdoğan’ın bir başbakan olarak siyasal iradesi ile kararlılığı olmasaydı, -ve tabii üankaya’da da Cumhurbaşkanı Gül oturmasaydı- Balyoz, Sarıkız, Ergenekon bu ülkede yargı sahnesine çıkamazdı, darbeciler yargılanamazdı.

Bunun altını çiziyorum.

Peki, bunun arkası gelecek mi?

şöyle de sorulabilir:

Tayyip Erdoğan bundan sonrasında demokrasinin gereklerini yerine getirip, askeri sivil otoriteye gerçekten tabi kılacak kurumsal değişiklikler için yoluna devam edecek mi?

Yoksa Demirel’in bir zamanlar yaptığı gibi, ‘kendi genelkurmay başkanı’nı bulunca, bu kadarı yeter deyip uzlaşacak mı?

Hadi bir adım daha ileri giderek sorayım:

Teslim olacak mı?

Bu soruya Tayyip Erdoğan’ın yanıtını biliyorum,* “Teslim olmam, sonuna kadar giderim!”* diyor, demokrasiyi bir görev olarak bellediğini söylüyor.

Buna inanmak istiyorum.

İnanmak için de nedenlerim yok değil.

Ama yine de sırf sözlerin bizim siyaset meydanında her zaman fazla bir hükmü olmadığını da biliyorum.

üabuk unutulur bizde sözler. Demirel’in “Dün dündür, bugün de bugün!” sözünü hep hatırlarız.

O yüzden önemli olan sözün gereğinin yapıldığına tanık olmaktır. 

Bu açıdan bakınca, benim dünkü yazımda pek öyle iyimserliğe yer bırakmayan bir örnek vardı, Milli Savunma Bakanlığı’yla ilgili olarak.

üçüncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk hakkında 5 yıldan 10 yıla kadar ağır hapis cezası isteniyor. 

Bu durumda, TSK Personel Kanunu’nun 65. maddesine göre görevinden alınması gerekiyor Bakanlık tarafından.

12 gün geçti, hala ses seda yok.

Bu nedenle dünkü yazımın başlığında, Tayyip Erdoğan’la Vecdi Gönül‘e sormuştum, Milli Savunma Bakanlığı bir ‘protokol bakanlığı’ mı diye...

Görüldüğü üzere özel yetkili yazarımız zaten yetkili başbakana iddianamesini Tayyip Erdoğan’ın kendi deyimiyle biraz da *“gaz vererek”* sunuyor. üzetle üzel yetkili yazar suçluyu bulmuş, yargılamış şimdi acilen sonucu bekliyor. Bu sonucu da dün tramvaya benzettiği “demokrasiyi görev belleyen” başbakandan bekliyor. Bu acınası durumda literatürümüze özel yetkili savcıdan sonra özel yetkili yazar tanımının girmesine yol açıyor.


*Yağmur Noyan
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*DENİZCİLER NEDEN TUTUKLANIYOR?*



15.03.2010 

Genelkurmay’ın “*Küresel Terörizm*” konulu sempozyumunun onur misafiri *Orgeneral StÃ©phane Abrial*’di.

Abrial’in resmi unvanı; NATO Yüksek Müttefik Dönüşüm Komutanı. *Yani Abrial bir anlamda NATO ordularının komutanı oluyor.*

Abrial’in yeni güvenlik anlayışını anlattığı yarım saatlik konuşmasında şu bölüm dikkat çekti:

“Teröristler adi suç, düzensiz savaş ve terörizmi birbirine karıştırarak hareket ediyorlar. *Teröristlerin takibinde ve istihbaratında ise deniz kuvvetlerinin önemi giderek artıyor.* Bu nedenle İtalya’da deniz altında bir üs oluşturduk. Almanya’da sığ sularda da benzer bir üs kuracağız.”

Anlaşılan o ki yeni dönemde terörizme karşı istihbarat, takip ve uluslar arası operasyon denildiğinde öncelikli görev deniz gücüne düşüyor.

Türkiye’de ise Kafes, Poyraz, Amirallere suikast vb. isimlerle kodlanan davalarda ise düzenli biçimde deniz subay ve generalleri tutuklanıyor.

İlginç değil mi?


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*KİMSE ERGENEKON'U BU KADAR SULANDIRAMAZDI*



16.03.2010 

Hürriyet yazarı Ahmet Hakan, Taraf yazarı Yıldıray Oğur’un geçen hafta katıldığı bir toplantıda sarf ettiği bir cümleyi ele alarak eleştirdi. 

*Ahmet Hakan’ın bugünkü yazısının “Yedi düvel toplansa böyle sulandıramazdı” başlıklı bölümü şöyleydi:
*
"BEN Akşam yazarı Nagehan Alçı’nın yazısından öğrendim.

Taraf Gazetesi’nin cevval isimlerinden Yıldıray Oğur kardeşimiz, İstanbul’da yapılan “Ergenekon” konulu bir toplantıda şöyle demiş:
 
*“Ergenekon öyle bir örgüt ki ona üye olduğunu bilmeyenler var”.*

Cümleye dikkatinizi çekmek için bir daha yazıyorum.

Gözlerinizi ovuşturun ve tekrar okuyun:

*“Ergenekon öyle bir örgüt ki ona üye olduğunu bilmeyenler var”.*

* * *

Pes! Vallahi pes!

Bize yapacak mavra alanı bırakmayan bu cümle karşısında şapka çıkarıyorum.
Sulandırma çıtası bu kadar yükseğe konunca...

Ya da...

Cümlenin kendisi en üst düzey mavrayı böylesine içinde barındırınca...

Nasıl kafa bulabiliriz ki olayla?

Yıldıray Oğur kardeşimizin, Ergenekon’a yüklediği bu içkin ve hayli deruni anlamın yarattığı sulandırmanın üzerine çıkmak mümkün müdür?

* * *

Maksadı sulandırma olanlar en fazla ne yapmışlardı?

Ne yapacaklar?

“Ergenekon/Her yere kon” gibi çocukça bir şaka...

Fakat...

Yıldıray Oğur’un yaptığına bakar mısınız?

Yeryüzünün en namlı sulandırıcılarını toplasak...

“Ergenekon öyle bir örgüttür ki ona üye olduğunu bilmeyenler var” gibi bir cümleyi ortaya koyamazlardı.

Ne diyelim?

Aşk olsun Yıldıray, aşk olsun..."
*
*
*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*AHMET HAKAN OBJEKTİF AJANLIğI BİLİYOR MU?*



16.03.2010 


Hürriyet'te Ahmet Hakan yazdı; odatv.com alıntı yaptı.

Konu şu:

Taraf yazarı Yıldıray Oğur geçen hafta İstanbul’da yapılan “*Ergenekon*” konulu toplantıda şöyle demiş:
*“Ergenekon öyle bir örgüt ki ona üye olduğunu bilmeyenler var.”*

Ahmet Hakan diyor ki,* "ben böyle bir sulandırma görmedim!"*

Ahmet Hakan yanılıyor; bu hiç de sulandırma değildir.

Benzer örnekler çoktur...

1980'li yıllar sonunda PKK "*halk mahkemesi*" kuruyor ve bazı PKK'lıları idama mahkum ediyordu.

üldürülen PKK'lıların çoğunun suçu neydi biliyor musunuz:

"*Objektif Ajanlık!*"

İdama mahkum edilen PKK'lı şaşkın şaşkın sorarmış kendisini yargılayanlara; *"suçum ne benim?"*

"*Mahkeme Heyeti*" Abdullah ücalan'dan duyduklarını söylermiş hemen, "*sen bir objektif ajansın!*"

Diyeceksiniz ki, nedir bu objektif ajanlık?

şu...

Kendisi aslında direkt ajan olmamakla birlikte Türk Devleti'nin etkisini kafasından atamadığı için farkında olmadan ajanlık yapanlara deniyormuş.

Yani diyelim ki, ücalan bir teori geliştiriyor ya da bir strateji belirliyor; bir PKK'lı karşı tez ileri sürünce, ücalan şiddetle "*sen bir Objektif ajansın*" dermiş.

ücalan bu karşı çıkışı Türkiye'nin etkisinden kurtulamama meselesi olarak görüyormuş!

Sonra, PKK'nın "*adli mekanizması*" devreye giriyor; PKK'lı objektif ajanlık iddiasıyla yargılanıyormuş.

Taraf Gazetesi ve diğer yandaş medyanın kafa yapısıyla ücalan'ın kafa yapısı benzerdir.

Ne diyorlar,* "Objektif Ergenekoncu!"*

Ergenekoncu olduğunu bilmeden Ergenekonculuk yapan kişi...

Benzer örneklerini dünya tarihinde çok gördük.

İşte bunun sonucu diyoruz ya, bunlar liberal faşisttir!..


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*AğAüLARDAN ORMANI GüREMİYORUZ*



Yalçın Küçük Genelkurmay'ın açıklamalarını değerlendirdi

16.03.2010 


Prof. Dr. Yalçın Küçük'e Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ'un Hürriyet ve Milliyet Gazetesi'ne yaptığı açıklamaları nasıl değerlendirdiğini sorduk. Yalçın Küçük meseleyi Odatv için değerlendirdi.

*İşte Yalçın Küçük'ün açıklamaları:*

Bir defa Odatv bu konuda önemli bir başlangıç yaptı. AKP hükümeti ile Genelkurmay arasında bir anlaşma ihtimalini ciddi olarak ortaya çıkardı. Bunu da muhalefet partisi lideri Deniz Baykal fevkalade önemseyerek aşağı yukarı aynı mantıkla, çeşitli televizyon programlarında tekrarladı. 

Bunun üzerine de Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, daha doğrusu yüksek komuta kademesi Milliyet ve Hürriyet gazetesinde açıklamalar yaptı. Birinci soru şudur;
*Bütün bu açıklamalardan AKP hükümeti ile Genelkurmay arasında bir pazarlık olduğu iddialarını tekzip edebildi mi? Bu konudaki kuşkuları ortadan kaldırabildi mi?*

Hürriyet ve Milliyet gazetelerindeki açıklamalardan benim anladığım şudur; kuşkular hiçbir şekilde tekzip edilmemiştir. Belki yüksek komutanlık AKP ile hukuk dışı ödünler vererek iyi bir çözüme ulaşılacağı konusundaki beklentilerinin yanlış olduğunu anlamış olabilir.

Hürriyet gazetesinin başlığına gelecek olursak; *“Gerçeğin Arkasındayız”* demiş. Bu ne demek? Askeri deyimde ne demek? Hukuki deyimde ne demek? 
Bunun ne anlama geldiğini ben anlayabilmiş değilim. Aynı şekilde Milliyet gazetesindeki başlığa baktığımızda şöyle diyor; *“Karşılaştığımız en ciddi olay balyozdur”* 

Bir defa Genelkurmay’ın terminolojisinde “Balyoz”un yeri yoktur. Türkiye’de balyoz diye bir şey yok. Ne var ortada?

Bütün bu iki günlük sayfalara sığa açıklamalardan benim anladığım nedir derseniz; Aflarına sığınarak söylemek zorundayım. Genelkurmay’da konuşan yüksek komuta heyeti, *ağaçlara bakmaktan ormanı göremeyen durumdadırlar*. Birinci nokta budur.

İkinci nokta; bir yüksek komutanlıkla karşı karşıyayız ki pek çok yüksek komutanın tutuklandığı, bu kadar önemli bir zamanda, AKP iktidarı zamanında bir sabah bütün salahiyetleri alınan askeri mahkemeleri, CHP’nin Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne başvurması üzerine, Anayasa Mahkemesi askeri mahkemelerin salahiyetini iade etmiştir. Askeri mahkemeler şu an vardırlar. 
Benim iki günlük konuşmalardan anladığım şudur ki; yüksek komutanlık, Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin, AKP hükümetinin bir sabaha karşı çıkardığı kanunu iptal ettiğinden habersiz görünüyorlar. 

*Ne demek Saldıray Paşayı çok severiz?
*
*Ne demek gerçeğin arkasındayız?*

Eğer Türkiye’de askeri mahkemeler varsa, Genelkurmay bunun farkındaysa, yaptığı işlerden dolayı üçüncü Ordu Komutanı'nın Osman şanal mahkemelerinde yargılanmasını kabul etmesi mümkün değildir.

Ancak bu durum, Genelkurmay’daki, yüksek komuta heyetinin, AKP’nin sabaha karşı çıkardığı kanunları Anayasaya aykırı olduğunu, yüksek mahkeme tarafından da kabul edilmiş ve dolayısıyla iade edilmiş mahkemeler olduğunu bilmediğini gösteriyor. 

üçüncü noktaya geldiğimizde, en ciddi olay *“balyoz”*muş… üok güzel… 
Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nda açıklamalar yapan yüksek komuta heyeti, *Binbaşı Ahmet vakası*ndan habersiz görünüyor. Türkiye’de artık ordu tarihine geçecek olan bir *Binbaşı Ahmet vakası* var. Ordunun bir tatbikatından dolayı yüksek komutanlar, görevli generaller darbe ile suçlandığı zaman, bunun bilirkişisi *Binbaşı Ahmet* mi olacak? 

*Kim bu Binbaşı Ahmet? Soyadı Erdoğan. Kim tayin etti?*

Orada Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ile yan yana oturan Genelkurmay adli müşaviri bundan dolayı sorumludur. Ve sonra Binbaşı Ahmet’in raporuna bakalım. Ne hoş bir rapor.

Binbaşı Ahmet incelemiş. Hilmi Paşa'nın haberi yok, Aytaç Paşa'nın haberi yok ve İlker Paşa'nın haberi yok; üetin Paşa, Ergin Paşa habersiz yapmışlar ve onları kandırmışlar!

Bu Binbaşı hakkında tahkikat açılmadan, bu Binbaşıyı kimin oraya getirdiğinin sorusu çözülmeden Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın meseleyi anladığından emin olamayız.

*Askeri mahkemeler Beşiktaş savcısının yardımcıları mı?*

Binbaşı Ahmet’in raporunu Zekeriya üz’e veya üolakkadı’ya kim gönderdi? İlker Paşa hazretleri bilmez. Ben bilirim. Ben gaziyim, ben bu orduyla beraber savaşa girdim. Ben daha küçücük bir çocukken Başbakanlık'da, Yüksek Planlama Kurulu’nun Genelkurmayla yaptığı önemli yazışmaları yazardım. 
Dursun Albayla ilgili savcılık bir talepte bulunduğu zaman, bu talebin Genelkurmay Başkanlığının internetine konması ne demektir? Ne zamandan beri oluyor bu? 

Nihayetinde bu bir savcılıktır, mahkemedir. Taraflar gider öğrenir. Niye koydunuz, kim koydu? Tam da Osman şanal mahkemesinin iddianame hazırlayacağını açıklayacağı bir zamanda kim koydu?

üç günlük açıklamalarda bunlarla ilgili hiçbir işarete rastlamıyoruz. 

ünemli olan şudur;

*1- yakın zamanda Seferberlik Dairesi’ne girilmiştir.
*
*2- İstanbul’da Birinci Ordu Komutanlığı, yıllar önce Türkiye’de tıpkı 31 Mart gibi içten ve dıştan bir kıyam olduğunu düşünmüş ve bir tatbikat hazırlamıştır. Bu dava diye o tatbikatın belgeleri ortaya çıkmıştır.*

Herhangi bir kıyam veya işgal halinde Türkiye’nin mukavemet noktaları, depoları ve mühimmatlarının bulunacakları yerlerle ilgili bilgiler afişe edilmiştir. *Ağaçlara bakmaktan ormanı göremiyorlar* dediğim nokta budur.

3- Bir seferberlik deposundan başka bir seferberlik deposuna cephane götüren bir kamyon bile bile, İlker Paşa hazretlerinin “ürkütücü” dediği bir şekilde, ilgili görevlilerin askeri olduğunu söylemelerine rağmen, çeşitli meselelerde adını bildiğimiz bir savcı tarafından başka bir yere çekilmiştir. 

şimdi burada İlker Paşa hazretleri ile ilgili bir parantez daha açalım:

Bu aralar devamlı Türk ordusunda eksiklik buluyor. Türk ordusunda eksiklik çoktur ama İlker Paşa hazretlerinin buldukları değil. Askeri kısmın bu harekat planını emniyete bildirmesi gerektiğini söylemiştir. Usul budur ancak İlker Paşa hazretlerinin söylediklerini ciddiye alan komutanların bunları bilmemekten mazur olduklarını düşünebiliriz. *İlker Paşa hazretleri daha önceki konuşmasında Türk ordusuna karşı asimetrik bir savaş olduğunu ve emniyet içinde de bir örgütlenmenin olduğunu söylemiştir. Demek ki buna güvenmiyorlar.*

Türkiye’nin en kritik yerinde Musul’a hem hudut bir yerde, bir ordunun moralini bozacak, komutanına güvenini sarsacak söylemler… bütün televizyonlarda “tatbikatı üçüncü ordu komutanı şüpheli yapmıştır” diyorlar. Yüksek komutanlar bunları göremiyor. Ağaçlara bakıyorlar.

Hepsi aynı, hepsi tek, hepsi bu mukavemetle ilgili. Yazık!

Tabii Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Paşa hazretleri Metin Heper’i bilim adamı zannederse buradan çıkamazsınız. Benim kitaplarımı okudular mı? Bir tek benim kitabımda var. Büyük kurtarıcının Erzurum’a gönderilme görev kağıdını ben yayınladım. Orada der; “bazı komutanlar cephaneyi işgal kuvvetlerine vermiyor, mukavemet olsun diye halka dağıtıyor.” Sadece benim kitaplarımda var. Ordu komutanı Yakup şevket Paşa, büyük bir adamdır. Vermemiştir o cephaneleri. O cephaneleri halka vermiştir ve halk o cephanelerle mukavemet yapmıştır.

şu hale bakın, Türkiye’nin en muhlis, en sesiz politikacısı Deniz Baykal devamlı işgalden bahsediyor, Balkan Savaşı'ndan bahsediyor, Bekirağa Koğuşu'ndan bahsediyor, ben iç savaştan bahsediyorum, yüksek komutanlar hukuk bilgisinden son derece endişelendiğim Genelkurmay Başmüşaviri Hıfzı Paşayla, üubuklu Paşayla beraber hukuk tartışması yapıyorlar. 

Burada bir parantezi hemen söyleyeyim; Genelkurmay bu hukukçularıyla hiçbir iş yapamaz. Derhal hukuk müşavirleri alması lazım. *Sabih Kanadoğlu’*nu hukuk müşaviri olarak resmen alması lazım. Turhan Feyzioğlu’nun ailesinden Ankara üniversitesi Hukuk Fakültesi’nden *Metin Feyzioğlu’*nu alması lazım.
üçüncü Ordu Komutanı yaptığı işlerden dolayı; şuraya yardım götürdün, Aleviler’e yardım ettin, üçüncü orduya helikopter indi… Bunların hepsi askeri işlerdir. Genelkurmay başkanına arz ederim, bunlar askeri meselelerdir. Derhal üçüncü Ordu'nun dava açması lazımdır.

Aynı şekilde *Binbaşı Ahmet vakası* var. *“Siz tatbikat yapmadınız, o sırada darbe yapıyordunuz”* diyor. 

üetin Paşa’yı şu anda değil, görevde oldukları zaman, yaptığını askeri olarak yaptığı zaman askeri mahkeme yargılamayı yapar. 

Eğer bu mahkemeyi açmıyorsanız AKP ile iş birliği halindesiniz demektir. Onun işini kolaylaştırıyorsunuz. İşte yetkiniz. Hala sabaha karşı çıkartılan bir kanunun yürürlükte olduğunu var sayıyorsunuz. 

Muvazzaf subayların hepsi Hasdal’da. O Hasdal’daki adamlar Silivri’ye veya başka bir yere gitmeyecek. 

Saldıray Paşaya dava açılmıştır. Kanunlara göre bir suçu varsa bunu Genelkurmay mahkemeleri, üçüncü ordu ve birinci ordu mahkemeleri sorgular.
Odatv vasıtasıyla yüksek komutanlara arz ediyorum. Bir ara İstanbul askeri savcısı “biz bir darbe bulamadık” dedi. Sonra bir Binbaşı Ahmet çıktı ortaya. Ben Selimiye’de bir kitabımdan dolayı yargılanırken, benim bilirkişim, Ord. Prof. Sulhi Dönmezer’di. Demek ki bilen bir adamdı. 

Bu Binbaşı Ahmet kaç tatbikata girmiş ki bunun bir darbe mi tatbikat mı olduğunu bilecek?

Hangi insan koskoca birinci ordunun, birkaç tane orgeneralin itham edildiği bir dosyada bin başı Ahmet’i bilirkişi yapar?

Hıfzı Paşa, Baş müşavir bulamadı mı bir emekli orgeneral?

Bana sorsalar ben bulurdum. 

Alay mı ediyorsunuz bizimle? *Binbaşı Ahmet niye raporunu Beşiktaş’a gönderiyor? Türk ordusunun savcıları Beşiktaş’taki mahkemenin yardımcıları mı? Bu memlekette şeri dönemdeki gibi iki mahkeme mi olacak?*

Dursun Albay aynı kağıt parçasından dolayı hem Beşiktaş mahkemesinde hem de orduda mı yargılanacak? 

Türkiye’nin en düşük, en zayıf döneminde iki mahkeme vardı. Bizimki iyi 
mahkeme sizinki iyi mahkeme değil. 

Bir tek gün bu orduda bulunmuş bir kimse öyle bir kağıt parçasını bir Türk subayının yazacağına inanmaz.

Yazmış olamaz mı? Tabii ki olabilir. O zaman derhal o subay tımarhaneye atılır, hapishaneye değil. üyle yazılar Türk ordusunda olmaz. Biz devlette çalıştık.

*İlker Paşa “Orduda çok eksik var.” diyor. 30 yıldır bu ordu solcu Kürtleri telkinle meşgul oldu. Onun için şu anda kendini savunamıyor şu anda. Mesele bu kadar basittir. Eğer benim yargılandığım Selimiye mahkemesi üetin Paşanın yargılandığı davaya el koymazsa, “üetin Paşa benim sanığım, ben yargılayacağım, muvazzaf subayları ben yargılayacağım” demezse, üçüncü ordu davaya el koymazsa, yüksek komutanlarda üzücü oluşumlar olduğunu düşünürüz.*

Ben yıllardır Tayyip Beyin sağlığı ile ilgili kitaplar yazıyorum. Genelkurmay arşivlerinde o sağlık sorununun ne olduğu biliniyor. Yaşar Paşa hazretleri gitti gördü. Böyle bir hastalıktan muzdarip olanlar tıpkı çocuk gibi olurlar. Onlara *“çocuktan al haberi”* denir. 

üç hafta önce ne dedi Tayyip bey? *“biz Genelkurmay’la paslaşıyoruz”* dedi.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*DARBE BELGESİNİN TARİHİ NASIL DEğİşTİRİLİR?



17.03.2010 
* 
*Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın kızı Pınar Doğan*, kamuoyunda *Balyoz Planı* olarak bilinen belgeler nedeniyle tutuklu bulunan babası için bir enformasyon ve hukuk mücadelesi veriyor. Medyada babası hakkında çıkan pek çok kafa karıştırıcı açıklamayı aydınlatan açıklamalarda bulunan Doğan, son olarak tutukluluğa kaynak olarak gösterilen word belgesi ile ilgili teknik bilgiler verdi. Belgenin tarihinin nasıl değiştirilebileceğini anlatan Doğan, *bizzat kendisi yayınlanan planın tarihini değiştirdi.
*
*İşte Pınar Doğan’ın “Balyoz Belgeleri’nde Bilgisayar Oyunları” başlıklı açıklaması:*

Altında üetin Doğan’ın ismi yazılı olan Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı, 2 Aralık 2002 tarihli olduğu ve 1. Ordu bilgisayarlarından çıktığı söylenen bir belge. Bu tarih ve ibare kuvvetli bir kanıt olarak kabul ediliyor ve *şu anda üetin Doğan’ın tutukluğunun tek dayanağını teşkil ediyor.

*üetin Doğan’ın avukatları, bilgisayar’dan çıkma Word benzeri belgelerde “*ilk kayıt tarihi*” ve “*kullanıcı ismi*” gibi bilgilerin sonradan kolayca değiştirilebileceğini söylediler. Bu herkes için aşikar olması gereken bir olgu. Azıcık bilgisayar bilgisi olan birinin internetten indirdiği bir programla böyle belgeler üzerinde sahtecilik yapması çocuk oyuncağı gibi bir şey.

Bakın nasıl.

Orijinal olduğu ve üetin Doğan’ın emri ile hazırlandığı söylenen ve yeni ortaya çıkan bir sözde fişleme dosyası ile işe başlayalım. Bu dosya hakkında Taraf gazetesi şöyle *yazıyor*:

Dönemin 1. Ordu Komutanı üetin Doğan’ın emriyle Harekat Daire Başkanı Albay Süha Tanyeri tarafından hazırlanan fişleme listesinin bilgisayara ilk kayıt tarihi *13 Ocak 2003, saat: 12:25 olarak görülürken, son kaydetme tarihinin ise 27 şubat 2003 ve saat: 18:09 olarak göze çarpıyor.

*Gösterilen kanıt aynı: Taraf’a göre belgenin tarihi (Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı’nda da olduğu gibi) yazarını ele veriyor!

Bahsedilen fişleme dosyasına İnternet’ten *erismek mümkün*. *Buradan indirebildiğiniz* “cdnot.xls” Excel dosyasının içersinden “File” ve “Properties” diye tıklayın, sonra da “Statistics” tab’ine bakın: Karşınıza dosyanın ilk kayıt tarihi çıkacak:

*Created: Monday, January 13, 2003 6:25:44 AM
*
Yani ABD ile Türkiye arasındaki (şu anda) 6 saatlik farkı gözonünde bulundurursanız aynen Taraf’ın iddia ettiği tarih ve saat. Görünürde bu dosya* ilk defa 13 Ocak 2003* tarihinde oluşturulmuş.

Biz bilgisayardan fazla anlamayız ama gene de acaba bu orijinal görülen tarihi değiştirmek ne kadar zor olur diye biraz kafa yorduk. İnternet’te kısa bir gezintiden sonra Excel içerisinde bir “Basic” makro ile bakın aynı dosyayı nasıl değiştirdik.

şimdi *aynı yerden* bu dosyanın “cdnot degistirilmis.xls” adlı kopyasını indirin ve gene dosyanın orijinal yazılış tarihine bakın (aynı şekilde “File” ve “Properties” diye tıklayın, sonra da “Statistics” tab’ine girin). Karşınıza bu sefer tamamen değişik bir tarih, bugünün tarihinden tam bir sene öncesi çıkacak:

*Created: Monday, March 16, 2009
*
Tabi isteseydik bir sene evvelinin değil, herhangi bir başka (gelmiş, gelecek) günün tarihini yazabilirdik.

*Kısacası, orijinal olarak gosterilen Word, Excel cinsi dosyaların bilgisayara ilk kayıt tarihlerini değiştirmek bizim gibi bilgisayar acemileri icin dahi bir saatlik bir iş. Bu dosyalarda başka türlü herhangi tahrifatı yapmak çok daha zor olmasa gerek.
*
ürneğin, dosyada bir değişiklik yapıldığı açık olsun diye dosyayı son kayıt eden olarak Dani’nin (Pınar Doğan’ın eşi) ismini dosyada bıraktık. Elbette ki bilgisayarda kayıtlı ismi değiştirerek orada da değişiklik yapmak kolayca mümkün olurdu.

*Odatv.com

*

----------


## bozok

*EKREM DUMANLI BUNU İZAH EDECEK Mİ?*



18.03.2010 

Hürriyet yazarı Ahmet Hakan, 3. Ordu Komutanı Org. Saldıray Berk’le ilgili hazırlanan iddianamenin kendisini nasıl şaşkına çevirdiğini ironik bir dille anlattı.

*İşte “İmanımı kurtar Ekrem” başlıklı o yazı…*

“BİRKAü gündür, Ergenekon’un ne denli canavar bir yapılanma olduğuna dair zaten zayıf olan imanımı, Allah muhafaza etsin, büsbütün kaybetme tehlikesiyle karşı karşıyayım...

Bu nedenle Zaman Gazetesi’nin çok değerli yayın yönetmeni Ekrem Dumanlı kardeşimden bir “himmet” bekliyorum.

Mesele şudur:

Günlerdir Zaman Gazetesi’nde “üçüncü Ordu Komutanı Org. Saldıray Berk’in yaptığı fenalıklar” konulu haber ve yorumları okuyorum.

Ben tam da “Bu Saldıray Berk de tipik bir Ergenekoncu imiş...” noktasına gelmiştim ki...

Saldıray Berk hakkında hazırlanan “iddianame”de beni darmadağın eden “bilgi” ile karşılaştım.

“İddianame”de yer alan bilgi şudur:

“Saldıray Berk Erzincan ve civarında bulunan Alevi köyleri ile yakından ilgilenmektedir. Bu köylerin ihtiyaçlarının giderilmesi için ordunun imkanlarını kullanmaktadır. Yaptığı bu faaliyetler dolayısıyla Alevi köyleri ve dedeler tarafından sevilmekte ve kendisine takdir beratları verilmektedir.”

Sevgili Ekrem Dumanlı kardeşim...

Lütfen bana izah eder misin?

Bir generalin bir Alevi köyündeki okulu onarması ile “Ergenekonculuk” arasında nasıl bir bağ kuruluyor?

Alevi köylerine yardım etmek, ayrımcılık yapmak mıdır?

Alevi köylerine cami yapmak ile Alevi köylerinin okullarını onarmak arasında bir fark yok mudur?

Sünni köyleri ve şeyhler tarafından sevilmek makbuldür de, Alevi köyleri ve dedeler tarafından sevilmek Ergenekonculuk mudur?

Yetiş ya Ekrem...

Yoksa bu sorular benim imanımı çalacak...”


*Odatv.com

*

----------


## bozok

KİM BU SERüVENİN YAZARI?



18.03.2010 

Hürriyet yazarı Cüneyt ülsever Kıdemli Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in yaşadıklarını “üiçek’in ünlenemez Maceraları” diye değerlendirdi. ülsever; üiçek’in avukatlarının uzun süredir parmak izi araştırması istediğini ancak bunun reddedildiğini, yazdı.

*İşte “Bir parmak izinin çözülemeyen gizemi” başlıklı yazı:*

"KIDEMLİ Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’i tanımam, hayatımda hiç karşılaşmadım.

“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı”nı hazırlayıp, hazırlamadığına dair elimde herhangi bir belge olmadığı gibi herhangi bir ön kabulüm de yok. Gelişmeleri sadece medyadan izliyorum.

üiçek ile ilgili hukuki gelişmeler öyle bir arapsaçına döndü ki, elimde değil, gelişmeleri iç içe geçmiş bir kurgu roman takip eder gibi izlemekten kendimi alıkoyamıyorum. Bizzat kurgu (polisiye) romanlar yazan bir kişi olarak “üiçek’in ünlenemez Maceraları”nı izlemek bende giderek hayranlık uyandırmaya başladı.

üözüme yaklaşıldığı anlarda, her seferde, çözümsüzlüğü önlenemez bir kader haline getirme konusunda bu serüven adeta bir başeser olmaya doğru gidiyor.

xxx

Son haliyle belgede yer alan imzanın orijinale çok yakın (2. derece) olduğu hem Adli Tıp, hem Emniyet, hem de Askeri Kriminoloji laboratuvarları tarafından teyit edildi. İmzanın orijinal olmadığına dair güçlü bir şüphe kalmadı. Ancak bu saptamaya rağmen gerek sivil, gerek askeri mahkemeler üiçek’in tutuklanmasını reddettiler!

İşte bu noktada benim dikkatim “üiçek meselesi”ne odaklandı.

Nasıl oluyordu da, çok ama çok vahim (ağır) bir suç işlediği delillendirilen kişi tutuklanmadan yargılanabiliyordu?

Hakimler delilden tamamen emin olsalar tutuksuz yargılama mümkün olabilir miydi?

1 başkan ve 2 üyeden oluşan İstanbul 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından 13.11.2009 günü oybirliği ile kabul edilen ve üiçek’in tutukluluk halini kaldıran kararda:

“şüphelinin (Dursun üiçek) üzerine atılı suçların kanuni tanımında yer alan unsurların bulunamaması, üzerine atılı suçları işlediğine dair kuvvetli suç şüphesinin varlığını gösteren olguların bulunamaması...” ibaresi yer alıyor.
Demek ki, 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üiçek hakkında “kuvvetli suç şüphesi” bulamamış!

En azından “ıslak imza” tek başına yetmemiş, matematik kuramı ile “orijinal ıslak imza” delil unsuru olarak gerçek (gerekli) bulunmuş ama yeterli bulunmamış!

Yanına ilave deliller konması gerekiyor!

xxx

üiçek’in avukatları aylardır Mahkeme’den, diğer talepleri yanında, belge üzerinde parmak izi araştırması yapılmasını ısrarla istiyorlar.

Mantık doğru, üiçek’in kağıda dokunmadan orijinal imza vermesi mümkün değil, orijinal imzasını eldiven takarak atması ise akıl dışı!

O halde, şu an için parmak izi araştırması üiçek hakkındaki iddiaları doğrulayacak veya yanlışlayacak en önemli delillerden birisi!

Nihayet, Askeri Mahkeme “parmak izi araştırması” yapmaya kalktı ama bu sefer bu araştırmanın belgede tahrifat yapma ihtimali belirdi.

Nitekim, araştırma İstanbul üzel Yetkili Başsavcı Vekilliği tarafından “belgede tahribat olacağı” gerekçesiyle reddedildi!

İşte benim aklım burada duruyor!

xxx

Bu kadar önemli bir araştırmada bu kadar güçlü bir delilin aranmasından böyle bir gerekçe ile vaz geçilebilir mi?

Madem, araştırma sırasında “tahrifat” kaçınılmaz, belge üzerinde istenen tüm araştırmalar önce yapılıp, son olarak parmak izi araştırması yapılamaz mı?

Sanki “üiçek’in ünlenemez Maceraları” adlı serüvenin yazarı macera bir türlü sona ermesin istiyor!”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*“HUKUK BİR GüN SİZE DE LAZIM OLUR”*



18.03.2010 

Kamuoyunda *Balyoz Planı* olarak bilinen dava nedeniyle tutuklanan *E. Orgeneral üetin Doğan*, hakkındaki iddialara bir mektupla yanıt verdi. üetin Doğan bugün basına da yansıyan mektubunda planın uydurma olduğunu ve kopyala yapıştır yöntemiyle hazırlandığını, söyledi.

*İmza yok*
üetin Doğan mektubunda belgede ıslak ya da kuru hiçbir imzanın olmadığını, söyledikten sonra belgeye gerçek izlenimi vermek için belgeye referans veren başka bir evrak üretildiğini, belirtti. Doğan mektubunda bunu şöyle anlattı: *“Bu ‘sahte evrak’ 1nci Ordu Askeri Savcılığınca gönderilen Bilirkişi raporunun EK-A sayfa 11 de dip notu olarak, Ek-A Lahika-1 de ise 16ncı sırada yer almaktadır. Belirtilen yerlerde ‘sahte evrak’, “1nci Ordu K.lığının, ARALIK 2002 tarihli, Hrk:7130-02/Pl. Ve Eğt. S ( ) sayılı ve 1nci Ordu Plan Semineri” ibaresi yer almaktadır. Bu imzasız emrin de sahte ve uydurma olduğu, askeri yazışma kurallarına vakıf herhangi bir kimse tarafından daha ilk bakışta anlaşılabilir”*
*1.Ordu’da böyle bir şube yok*

üetin Doğan’ın söylediğine göre; bahse konu olan planda sol üst köşede hazırlayan şube kodu bulunuyor. Planda bu konuda yazan şube kodu: *“Pl. ve Eğt. ş.” (Plan ve Eğitim şubesi).* Ancak Doğan mektubunda 1. Ordu Harekat Başkanlığı kuruluşunda böyle bir şubenin bulunmadığını anlattı.

*Numara yanlış*
üetin Doğan karargah yazışma kuralları uyarınca hazırlanan planlamalara 1700 rakamı ile başlandığını ancak Balyoz Planı olarak basına yansıyan belgede bu kodun 7130 olduğunu, söyledi. üetin Doğan bu örneklerin planı bir askerin elinden çıkmadığını gösterdiğini vurguladı.

Doğan, Balyoz Planı’nın altına düşülen “*Balyoz Sıkıyönetim Komutanı*” ibaresinin askeri yazışma usullerine uygun olmadığını ifade etti. Doğan’ın açıklamasına göre eğer sıkıyönetim olmamışsa harekat planlarının altına “*1. Ordu Komutanı*”, sıkıyönetim ilan edilmişse “*Sıkıyönetim Komutanı*” ifadesi yazılıyor. Doğan kullanılan ifadenin askeri bilgiden yoksun kişilerce hazırlandığına bunu örnek gösterdi.

*TüBİTAK raporu verilmiyor*

üetin Doğan TüBİTAK tarafından hazırlanan bilirkişi raporunun kendisine istemesine rağmen verilmediğini de, söyledi. Doğan’ın değindiği bir diğer konu ise günümüz teknolojisiyle bilgilerin kayıt tarih ve bilgisayarlarında istenilen değişikliğin yapılmasıydı. Doğan bu nedenle bir CD’den belge incelemesi yapmanın doğru olmadığını, söyledi.

*Rapor farazi*
Doğan, kamuoyunda bilinenlerin aksine Askeri Savcılık tarafından hazırlanan bilirkişi raporunun 3. maddesinde “*incelemenin dayandığı faraziye*” olarak belirtildiğini, söyledi. Bu durum askeri savcılığın hazırlattığı bilirkişi raporunda şöyle geçiyordu:

*“Bu rapor, 1nci Ordu K.lığı Askeri Savcılığı tarafından incelenmek üzere tarafıma teslim edilen dökümanların 05-07 Mart 2003 tarihleri arasında 1nci Ordu K.lığında icra edilen Plan Semineri öncesinde, icrasında ve sonrasında kaleme alınan “gerçek nüshaları” ile aynısı olduğu faraziyesine dayanarak hazırlanmıştır.”*

Yani bilirkişi raporu planın gerçek olduğunu değil, gerçek olması durumunda incelemesini yapıyordu.
 
*Ses kayıtlarında yok

*üetin Doğan’ın verdiği önemli bir bilgi de Balyoz Planı’nın hazırlandığı iddia edilen 2-7 Mart 2003 tarihli toplantının ses kayıtlarının bizzat Doğan’ın isteği ile alınmış olmasıydı. üetin Doğan açıklamasında anlattığına göre ses kayıtları ile adı geçen plan birbirini tutmuyordu.

*Yunanistan ve Irak konuşuldu*

Doğan toplantıda konuşulan konulara da artık gizliliği kalmadığını, söyleyerek değindi. Doğan’ın anlattığına göre; Yunanistan kara sularını 12 mile çıkarmayı düşünmekteydi. Bu durum TBMM tarafından savaş nedeni sayılmıştı. üünkü bu durumda Türkiye Batı sularından denize açılamıyordu. Bu durumda olası senaryoların toplantıda konuşulduğunu söyleyen Doğan, bir diğer konuşulan senaryonun ise Irak’a ABD müdahalesi sonrası olası kriz durumlarında yapılması gerekenler olduğunu, belirtti.

*Durum başlığı 200-2007 dönemini anlatıyor
*
üetin Doğan planla ilgili önemli bir ayrıntı da verdi. Buna göre planda “durum” başlığı altında geçen gelişmelerin henüz AKP iktidarı 15 günlük iken yazıldığı iddia edilmesine rağmen 2003-2007 arası gelişmeleri ele alıyor olmasıydı. üetin Doğan Haydar Baş’ın 2005 tarihli konuşmasıyla plandan alıntılanan bölümünün örtüşmesini buna dayanak olarak gösterdi.

üetin Doğan üstlere bilgi verilmediği iddiaları hakkında ise yapılan toplantının gündeminin dahi üst komutanlıkça belirlendiğini söyleyerek yanıt verdi.

*Gözaltı hikayesi
*
üetin Doğan gözaltına alınırken yaşadığı ilginç bir olayı da anlattı. Doğan’ın evinin aranmasına ilişkin savcılık kararında eğer suç unsuru bulunursa gözaltına alınması kararı vardı. Ancak böyle bir unsur Doğan’ın evinde bulunamamıştı. Bu durumda gözaltına alınamayacağı anlaşılan Doğan için kısa sürede yeni savcılık kararı çıkarıldı ve o şekilde gözaltına alındı. Doğan, TRT’nin gözaltına alındığı haberini, gözaltına alınışından tam 4 saat önce verdiğini de hatırlattı.

üetin Doğan, sorgusunu yapan savcı Peksak ile İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı vekili Turan üolakkadı’nın sorgu sırasında yemeğe çıkmasını da eleştirdi. Bu durumun normal olmadığını, söyledi.

*Kızımı aramama izin yok
*
üetin Doğan cezaevinden haftada bir kez 15 dakika olan telefon hakkıyla ABD’de yaşayan kızını aramak istediğinde ise buna izin verilmediğini, kızının telefon faturasının görevliler tarafından istendiğini anlattı. Her gün cezaevinde bir hükümlü gibi ayakkabıları çıkarılarak üstünün arandığını, tüm bunların kendisine baskı amacı taşıdığını söyledi.

*Hedef ben miyim?*
üetin Doğan mektubunu şu sözlerle bitirdi: *“Hedef ben miyim, yoksa henüz tam teslim alamadıkları bir kurumu daha fazla ezmek ve baskı altına almak mıdır, kararı sizler verin! Saygıdeğer hakimlerimize, savcılarımıza, politikacılarımıza, dışarıda olanlara, işlenen hukuk cinayetlerini bir seyirci gibi izleyenlere duyurulur. Hukuk belki bir gün size de lazım olabilir…

Benim haykırışım, zihinleri önyargılarla şartlanmamış, ‘yüreklerinin kulakları sağır’ olmamış, iz’an ve insaf sahibi olanlar içindir. üektiğim acılar, yüreğimin burkulması beni nereye götürürse götürsün dik duruşumu kimse bozmaya muktedir olamayacaktır. Dayanma gücümü yaşananların bir nebze daha halkımızın aydınlanmasına katkı sağlayacağına olan inancımdan alıyorum…”*

*Odatv.com*

*İşte üetin Doğan’ın mektubunun tamamı:

üETİN DOğAN’DAN MEKTUP

Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nin CMK 250. Maddesi ile yetkilendirilmiş Sayın Hakim ve Savcılar tarafından “… delillerin henüz tamamen toplanamamış olması, suçun mahiyeti ...” gibi gerekçelerle üç haftayı aşkın bir süredir tutukluyum. Yakalama, gözaltı ve tutuklanma sürecinde onur kırıcı, hazmedilmesi zor “adli prosedürlerin” ruhuma ve bedenime yaptığı tahribatın hesabını kimlerden sormam gerektiğinin bilincindeyim.*

Eski bir asker olarak yaşadıklarımı, verdiğimiz savaşın götürüsü olarak görüyorum. Bu nedenle “dik duruşumu” asla bozmayacağım.

Bu mektubu yazış nedenim, tarihe bir not düşmek, toplumumuzun götürülmek istenen istikameti konusunda kamuoyuna uyarıda bulunmak içindir. 

Görebildiğim kadarı ile toplumumuzun bir bölümü oynanan oyun çerçevesini hala anlayamamakta, hiçbir devirde eksikliği hissedilmeyen düzenin işbirlikçileri ise, gelişmelere alkış tutmaya devam etmektedir.

“Ateş olmayan yerden duman tütmez!” söylemi bağlamında, yurttaşlarımızın bir bölümü zihin karışıklığı içinde, neyin doğru olduğu ve ne yapılması gerektiği konularında kararsız kalmıştır.

Bu zihin karışıklığının giderilebilmesinin yolu, ateşi çıkaranların da, dumanı tüttürenlerin de, belirli amaçlara hizmet için kiralanmış “kundakçılar” olduğunu gösterebilmektir. Bu amaçla kaleme aldığım bu notları sabırla okumanızı ve okutmanızı dilerim. “İş adalete intikal etti, karışmayalım, bekleyelim” sözleri kulağa “hoş” gelebilir ama Türkiye’nin bugünkü koşullarında “boş” bir laftan ibarettir.

BALYOZ Davası kapsamında vereceğim bütün bilgiler, özel olarak yetkilendirilmiş Sayın Savcı ve Hakimlerin ellerinde bulunduğu için, amacım “adaleti etkilemek” değil, kamuoyunu bilgilendirmektir.

Davaya konu olan ‘plan’ ve ‘seminer’ üzerinde kopartılan sansasyonel haber ve bilgilerin ne olduğunu, ne olmadığını ortaya koyacağım. Ancak, öncelikle, şahsım ve BALYOZ taifesine mensubiyetleri(!) konusunda kuşku duyulanlar için, “yakalama,” “gözaltı,” ve “tutuklama” sürecinde yapılan yanlışları yinelemeden, salt “usül” yönünden yapılan bu can alıcı “adli hatanın” üzerinde durmak istiyorum.

Bağımsız yargı adına “iş görmek” üzere özel olarak ‘seçilmiş’ ve ‘yetkilendirilmiş’ Savcı ve Hakimlerimizin bir bölümünün, her ne kadar ‘yukarıdan kendilerine yapılan telkin ve yağlamalara pek aldırmadıklarını’ söylemiş olsalar da, uluslararası hukuk normlarının tam tersi istikametinde bir ‘usül’ geliştirdikleri görülmektedir.

Israrla “ağyarına” uygulanan bu yeni yargı usulünün görünen iki boyutu var:
Birincisi, geçmişi, söylemleri ve duruşu tepki uyandırmış, hakkında imzasız ihbar mektuplarına dayalı dedikodular üretilmiş, hedef alınan kişiyi, elde gerçek anlamda delil olup olmadığına bakılmaksızın, “ünce içeri alıverelim, gerisi Allah kerim” anlayışı ile başlatılan bir yargı süreci mevcuttur.

İkinci olarak ise, işbirlikçi basın-yayın organları aracılığıyla, iğrenç, şok edici, sansasyonel haberlerle kamuoyunda dehşet yaratarak, hedef alınan kişiyi, ortaya dökülen bilgi ve belgelerin gerçek olup olmadığına bakılmaksızın zan altında tutmak ve linç etmeye yönelik, uzun bir yargı sürecini ya tutarsa anlayışı ile başlatmak ve tutuklamayı cezaya dönüştürmek istemi mevcuttur.

Her iki durumda da, ortaya atılan iddialarda size ait bir iz, gerçek anlamda bir delil bulunmaması durumunda da hala şayet şüpheli veya sanık iseniz, işin gerçeğini ortaya koymak savcılara ait bir görev olduğu halde, bu sizin (suçlanan kişinin) asli göreviniz olarak kabul edilmektedir. E.Org. üetin Doğan’dan istenen adeta kendini aklamasıdır. Bunu yapmak için kollarımızı sıvadığımızda ise, bavulla bir gazeteye teslim edilen sözüm ona “delil ve belgelere” avukatlarımızın resmen erişimine savcılık kararıyla konan kısıtlama engeliyle karşı karşıya kalmaktayız.

şimdi, yargı sürecinde bizim için ortaya konan “usül” ve “tahditlere” bağlı kalarak, bana ve eski silah arkadaşlarıma sürülmek istenen lekenin kimlerin marifeti olduğunu, davaya ilişkin kamuoyunda öne çıkan bilgi, belge ve iddiaları sırayla irdeleyerek ortaya koymaya çalışacağım. Bunu yaparken, zorunlu olarak eskiden yaptığım açıklamaların bir bölümünü yinelemek zorunda olacağım için beni bağışlayın.

*BALYOZ Harekat Planı gerçekten 1nci Ordu Karargahında mı hazırlanmıştır? Yoksa bu plan özel amaçla kurulmuş bir ‘Senaryo üretim Merkezi’nin mi ürünüdür?
 
- üzerinde ıslak, kuru veya elektronik hiçbir imza bulunmayan bu uyduruk belgenin gerçek olduğu sanısını yaratmak için, bu belgeye referans veren bir başka ‘sahte evrak’ düzenlenmiştir. Bu ‘sahte evrak’ 1nci Ordu Askeri Savcılığınca gönderilen Bilirkişi raporunun EK-A sayfa 11 de dip notu olarak, Ek-A Lahika-1 de ise 16ncı sırada yer almaktadır. Belirtilen yerlerde ‘sahte evrak’, “1nci Ordu K.lığının, ARALIK 2002 tarihli, Hrk:7130-02/Pl. Ve Eğt. S ( ) sayılı ve 1nci Ordu Plan Semineri” ibaresi yer almaktadır. Bu imzasız emrin de sahte ve uydurma olduğu, askeri yazışma kurallarına vakıf herhangi bir kimse tarafından daha ilk bakışta anlaşılabilir:

• Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nde bütün “Harekat planları” ve bu planlara göre düzenlenen seminerlere ilişkin yazışmalar, Harekat Başkanları tarafından hazırlanır. Hazırlanan bu evrakların sol üst köşelerinde evrakı çıkaran şube kodu (şubenin kısaltılmış ismi olarak) yer alır. Belirttiğimiz sahte evrakta da şube Kodu olarak “Pl. ve Eğt. ş.” ibaresi yeralmaktadır. 1nci ordu Harekat Başkanlığı kuruluşunda Pl. ve Eğt. ş. (Plan ve Eğitim şubesi) adıyla anılan bir şube bulunmamaktadır. 05-07 Mart 2003 tarihlerinde icra edilen Plan Seminerine ilişkin bütün yazışmalar Ordu Hrk. Başkanlığı kuruluşunda bulunan, Plan ve Harekat şubesince (Pln. Hrk. ş.) hazırlanmıştır. Nitekim aynı Askeri Bilirkişi Raporunun, EK-A Lahika-1’nde yer alan 1nci Ordu K.lığı’ndan seminere ilişkin çıkartılan bütün yazışmalarda (andığımız sahte evrak hariç) “Pln. Hrk. ş.” (Plan Harekat şubesi) kodu bulunmaktadır.

• Diğer taraftan Karargah yazışma kuralları uyarınca Ordu Harekat Başkanlığı birimlerince planlamalara ilişkin hazırlanan bütün evraklara tarih-sayı kodu “1700” rakamı ile başlar. Yukarıda belirttiğimiz Lahika’da yer alan 1nci Ordu K.lığına ait yazışmalara sahte evrak dışında “1700” kodu verilmiştir. Sahte evrakın taşıdığı kod ise “7130” dur.

• Yukarıda belirtilen hususlar, uydurma “Balyoz Planının” 1nci Ordu Karargahında hazırlanmadığını sadece kanıtlamakla kalmayıp, sahte evrakların belirli merkezlerde üretilme aşamasında kendilerine profesyonel katkı sağlayabilecek emekli veya muvazzaf bir personel de bulamadıklarını göstermektedir.

- Daha önce defalarca belirttiğim gibi, Ordu Komutanlığınca hazırlanan bu emrin altına Komutanın resmi makam ünvanı yazılır. şayet Hükümet tarafından sıkıyönetim ilan edilmiş ve ‘kararname’ ile Ordu Komutanı aynı zamanda Sıkıyönetim Komutanı olarak atanmış ise, bu ünvanı da (şehir adı belirtilerek) resmi makam ünvanı ile birlikte yazılır. 1970’li ve 1980’li yıllardan anımsanacağı gibi, 1nci Ordu Komutanı aynı zamanda İstanbul Sıkıyönetim komutanı olarak atanmış idi ve bu dönemlerde yayınlanan emirlerin altına 1nci Ordu ve İstanbul Sıkıyönetim Komutanı olarak imza açılmıştır. Bu da uydurma Balyoz Harekat Planını hazırlayanların, Ordu içerisinde değil, dışarısındaki işbirlikçilerin marifeti olduğunun başka bir kanıtıdır.

- üzel Yetkili Beşiktaş Cumhuriyet Savcılığı BALYOZ Harekat Planının gerçek olduğu, düzmece olmadığı yolundaki iddialarını, sorgulanmam sırasında öğrendiğim kadarı ile büyük ölçüde bir “Bilirkişi Raporuna” dayandırmış bulunmaktadır. Anılan Bilirkişi Raporunun TüBİTAK tarafından hazırlandığı, savcı tarafından ifade edilmiştir. Avukatlarım Raporun bir örneğini istemiş olmakla beraber isteğimiz, konan kısıtlama nedeniyle yerine getirilmemiştir.
Bugün teknolojinin ulaştığı boyut dikkate alınarak, sadece bir CD’nin analiz edilmesi ve dosya takip usulü ile menşeinin kanıtlanması mümkün müdür? Yoksa imal edilen bir CD’yi istediğimiz kişinin bilgisayarındaki klasör veya dosya muhteviyatından olduğu sanısını uyandırmak için bir düzenleme yapılabilir mi? Bu sorulara doğru yanıt vermek için bir bilgisayar mühendisi olmaya bile gerek yoktur. Yeni bir veya birkaç bilgisayar almak suretiyle, bilgisayarı hedef aldığınız kişinin adı ile kaydeder, bu bilgisayarda açtığınız klasör veya dosyaları bir CD’ye yükleyerek, bunların hedef aldığınız kişinin bilgisayarından çıktığı sanısını uyandırabilirsiniz.

Doğrusu, TüBİTAK’ın “Bilirkişi Raporu” Sayın Savcılarımızı ikna edecek bir kesin ifade taşıyorsa, bir zamanların çok övündüğümüz bu ulusal kurumumuzun da ne hallere düştüğünü varın siz karar verin. Savcılıkta verdiğim ifadede yeraldığı gibi, yukarıda belirttiğim hususların teyidi istenirse herhangi bir üniversitemizin ilgili bölümünden alınacak “gerçek bir bilirkişi raporu” ile yapılabileceğinden eminim.

*1nci Ordu Askeri Savcılığından alınan “Bilirkişi Raporu”, üzel Yetkili Beşiktaş Cumhuriyet Savcılığının iddialarına bir dayanak teşkil etmekte midir?
Hayır etmemektedir.

- Nitekim 1nci Ordu Askeri Savcılığı bu raporla ilgili olarak basında kamuoyunu yanıltıcı haberler yapılması üzerine bir açıklama yaparak “Bilirkişi Raporu, kamuoyunu yanıltacak tarzda haber konusu yapılarak, söz konusu dökümanların gerçek olduğu izlenimi yaratılmaya çalışılmıştır” ifadesini kullanmıştır.

- Sözkonusu Bilirkişi Raporu’nun 3ncü Maddesinde “incelemenin dayandığı faraziye” açıkça belirtilmiştir. Faraziyenin yanlış anlaşılması ve yorumlanmasının önlenmesi amacıyla, anılan raporun 3ncü maddesinde yeralan birinci cümleyi aynen tekrarlayalım:

“Bu rapor, 1nci Ordu K.lığı Askeri Savcılığı tarafından incelenmek üzere tarafıma teslim edilen dökümanların 05-07 Mart 2003 tarihleri arasında 1nci Ordu K.lığında icra edilen Plan Semineri öncesinde, icrasında ve sonrasında kaleme alınan “gerçek nüshaları” ile aynısı olduğu faraziyesine dayanarak hazırlanmıştır.”

- Anılan raporda Balyoz planının gerçekliği sorgulanmamış, planın gerçek olduğu varsayımından hareket edilmiştir. Ancak Bilirkişi; Plan Seminerinde EGEMEN Harekat Planının tartışılıp tartışılmadığının açıklığa kavuşması için Seminere üst Komutanlıklardan katılan gözlemci Raporlarının incelenmesi, Seminer Sonrası Planlarda değişikliklere gidilip gidilmediğinin araştırılmasını, 1nci Or. K.lığının Seminer Sonrası KKK.lığına gönderdiği Seminer Sonuç Raporunun incelenmesini istemiştir. Aynı talepleri, ‘iğrenç iddialar’ basında ilk çıktığı günden itibaren benim de televizyon ekranlarına çıkarak yapmış olduğum hatırlanacaktır.

* 05-07 Mart 2003 tarihinde icra edilen 1nci Ordu Plan Semineri’nde, EGEMEN Harekat Planı’nın görüşülmediği ve uydurma BALYOZ planının görüşülüp, müzakere edildiği iddiasının geçersizliğini kanıtlayan hususlar:

- Plan Seminerinin icrasına ilişkin Ordu Komutanı olarak yayınladığım bir emirde, Seminerde yapılacak takdim, konuşma ve müzakerelerin tamamının kayda alınmasını istedim. Bu konudaki emrimin gereğinin yapılması için, bir sureti aynı zamanda Ordu Muhabere Bilgi sistemleri Başkanlığına (MEBS) da gönderilmiştir.

- Verdiğim emir doğrultusunda Ordu Plan Semineri başından sonuna kadar kayda alındığı için ses kayıtları bulunmaktadır.

- Savcılığın elinde bulunan ve bazı bölümleri basına sızdırılan ses bantları emrim üzere kayda alınmış ses bantlarıdır.

- Verdiğim emrin bir suretinin savcılıkta olduğunu sanıyorum. şayet olmadığı iddia ediliyorsa, aynı konuda soruşturma yapan 1nci Ordu Askeri Savcılığından temin edilebilir. Esasen belirtilen dönemde 1nci Ordu Muhabere ve Bilgi Sistemleri Başkanlığı görevinde bulunan Mu. Kd. Alb. Altan BATIBAY, Savcılık tarafından gözetim altına alınarak (22-26 şubat 2010) sorgulaması yapılmıştır. Savcıların bu suretle, seminer kayıtlarının banda alınması yolundaki verdiğim emrin gerçek olduğunu öğrendiklerini sanıyorum. Seminerin ses kayıtlarının tutulmasını isteyiş nedenlerim özetle:

• Seminer Sonuç Raporunun doğru olarak hazırlanması ve verdiğim emirlerin yanlış anlaşılmasının önlenmesi,

• Eğitim amaçlı olarak, seminere katılmayanlara gerektiğinde bilgi verilmesi,

• Seminer öncesi hiç prova yapılmamış olması nedeniyle, irticalen yapılan konuşma ve müzakerelerin hangi amaçla yapıldığının tam olarak anlaşılmasını temin içindir. 

- Seminer ses kayıtlarının tamamı incelendiğinde, Plan Seminerinde nelerin görüşüldüğü, kimler tarafından özel takdimler yapıldığı, nelerin müzakeresinin yapıldığı açıkça görülür.

- Bu kayıtlardan açıkça görülecek husus da, Plan Seminerinde, Balyoz, Suga, Oraj, Sakal, üarşaf kod adlı, kendi uçağını düşürmek ve Cami bombalamak gibi inanılmaz hazırlıkları içeren bir darbe planının hiçbir suretle görüşülmediğidir.

- Ses kayıtları 05-07 Mart 2003 tarihlerinde icra edilen 1nci Ordu Plan Seminerinde, sadece ‘1nci Ordu EGEMEN Harekat Planı’nın, jenerik bir senaryo çerçevesinde, Ordunun Sakarya nehrine kadar uzanan geri bölgesinin güvenliğini de kapsayacak şekilde irdelendiğini açıkça ortaya koymaktadır.

- ‘Jenerik Senaryo’, seminerin icra edildiği gerçek zaman dilimindeki dış ve iç siyasi ve askeri durumu değil, ileride, daha doğru bir deyişle, geleceğe ait bir zaman diliminde meydana gelebilecek siyasi ve askeri olayları gerçekmiş gibi ele alarak, irdelenen EGEMEN Harekat Planının ve bu plana dahil Geri Bölge Emniyeti için hazırlanan Planların yeterli olup olamayacağını saptamak için hazırlanmıştır.

- Hazırlanan Senaryonun, Seminerin başlangıcında Birinci Ordu Harekat Başkanı tarafından özel bir takdimi yapılmıştır. Bu takdimin de Ses Kayıtları bulunmaktadır. İncelendiğinde görülecektir ki uyduruk Balyoz Harekat planındaki “Durum” başlığı ile tasvir edilen siyasi ve askeri gelişmelerle hiçbir bağlantısı yoktur.

- 05 – 07 Mart 2010 tarihinde icra edilen Ordu Plan Semineri için hazırlanan Jenerik Senaryo’nun özelliği “olasılığı yüksek, en tehlikeli senaryo” olmasıdır.

- EGEMEN Harekat Planı ile birlikte Seminerde görüşülen bütün hususlar, yapılan özel takdimler ve imal edilen sahte Balyoz Harekat Planı bir bavul içerisinde işbirlikçi ellere teslim edildiği ve gazetelerde bir “Pehlivan Hikayesi” gibi tefrika edildiği için, gerçek plan ve Seminerde müzakere edilen hususlar üzerinde verilmiş gizlilik derecesinin artık hiçbir anlam ve önemi kalmamış bulunmaktadır. Bu nedenle kamuoyunda yaratılan korku ve kuşkuların, bilgi kirliliğinin giderilmesi benim için bir ödev haline gelmiş bulunmaktadır. Bu sorumluluğu yerine getirmek amacıyla aşağıdaki hususları kamuoyunun bilgilerine sunuyorum:

• Bilindiği gibi komşumuz (Yunanistan) EGE Denizi’nde kara sularını 12 mile çıkarma hakkına sahip olduğunu iddia etmektedir.

• Komşumuzun böyle bir karar vermesi durumunda ülkemizin Batı’dan açık denizlere çıkma imkanı kalmayacağı için, Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi tarafından komşumuzun “Karasularını 6 milin ötesine çıkarması durumunda bunu harp sebebi sayacağına” ilişkin halen de yürürlükte olan bir kararı bulunmaktadır.

• EGEMEN Harekat Planı, TBMM’nin verdiği bu kararın, Hükümet tarafından uygulanmasına ilişkin direktif alındığı zaman 1nci Ordu K.lığınca yürürlüğe konması için hazırlanmıştır.

• Seminerde yapılan irdeleme ve müzakerelerin zeminini teşkil eden Jenerik Senaryo, ülkemizin dışarıdan iki cepheye angaje olması durumuna dayandırılmıştır.

• Savcılığın elinde de bulunan gerçek Jenerik Senaryoda “Türkiye’nin Irak’a müdahalesini gerektiren bir durum” yaratılmış, bu nedenle 1 nci Ordu Birlikleri’nin bir bölümü Türkiye’nin Güneydoğu’suna 2nci Ordu Bölgesi’ne kaydırılmıştır.

• Jenerik Senaryoda, ülkemizin iki cephede tehdit altında kalması, Batı’daki komşumuzun da karasularını 6 milin ötesine çıkarma yolunda bariz adımlar atmaya başlaması ile ortaya çıkmakta olduğu farz ve kabul edilmiştir.
• Jenerik Senaryo’nun ‘olasılığı en yüksek, tehlikeli bir senaryo’ olarak nitelendirilmesinin nedeni, komşumuzun gerçekten kara sularını 6 milin ötesine çıkarma gibi bir niyeti varsa, bu kararını ülkemizin en zayıf bir anında (iki cephede aynı zamanda angaje olması halinde) gerçekleştirmek isteyeceğinin olasılık bakımından daha yüksek olmasıdır. üünkü EGE’de yapılacak emrivakilere Türkiye’nin tepki göstermesinin, başka bir cephede (Güney Cephesinde) kuvvetleri ile angaje olması durumunda, istenen ölçüde şiddetli ve geniş kapsamlı olamayacağı aşikardır.

• Plan Semineri’nde, belirtilen bu senaryo çatısı çerçevesinde 1nci safhada EGEMEN Harekat Planının uygulanıp uygulanamayacağı ele alınmış, ağırlıklı olarak da 1nci Ordu Bölgesinde düşmanın sabotaj, tahrip ve tahrikleri ile ortaya çıkabilecek İRTİCAİ ve BüLüCü eylem ve kalkışmalara karşı, bölgede tahsis edilen ve seferde teşkil edilecek kuvvetlerin yeterli olup olamayacağı irdelenmiştir.

• Plan Seminerinin bu bölümünde yapılan müzakerelerde gerek benim yaptığım konuşmalar ve gerekse diğer katılımcıların yaptıkları özel takdimler, parça parça kullanılarak, kamuoyunda bilgi kirliliği ve kuşkuları yaratılmaya çalışılmıştır. Yapılan takdimlerin ve konuşmaların bütünü ele alındığında, yaratılan Senaryoya dayalı olarak, mevcut durum değil, gelecekte ortaya çıkabilecek bir durumda, Geri Bölge Emniyeti (sadece 1nci Ordu’ya ait), Sıkıyönetim sorunlarının ele alındığı açıkça görülecektir.

• Ordu Plan Semineri’nin 2nci Safhasında, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin Irak’a zamanında müdahalesi sonucunda, Irak’ta ortaya çıkan sorunlar ulusal çıkarlarımıza uygun olarak çözüme kavuşturulduğu, 1nci Ordu Birliklerinden Güneye kaydırılanlarla, Ordu emrine girecek bütün birliklerin Plan görevlerini icra edecekleri bölgelere intikal ettikleri farz ve kabul edilmiştir. Jenerik Senaryoda bu safha için, birinci safhadan daha farklı bir zaman dilimi kabul edilmiş, Plan Semineri cereyan tarzı planına uygun olarak yapılan müzakerelerle sona erdirilmiştir.

• Plan Seminerinin gerek birinci ve gerekse son safhası olan ikinci safhasında yapılmış olan takdim ve müzakerelerin verdiğim emir uyarınca seminerin icrası esnasında alınan ses kayıtları savcılığın elinde bulunmaktadır. Beşiktaş Cumhuriyet savcılığında sorgulanmam sırasında bu hususları gündeme getirdiğimde, Sayın Savcı EGEMEN Hareket planının gizli olması nedeniyle bu hususları ortaya çıkarmadıklarını, ayrı muhafaza ettiklerini ve bunlar üzerinde söyleyecek bir hususları bulunmadığını ifade etmiştir.

• İddia edildiği gibi seminerde bir darbe planı müzakere edilmiş olsaydı Genel Kurmay Başkanlığı ve K.K.K’ndan gelen gözlemciler dahil toplam 29 General 162 subayın katıldığı seminerde buna şahitlik edecek ‘gizli tanık’ dahil hiç kimse bulunamamıştır.

• 05-07 Mart 2003 tarihlerinde Ordu Plan Semineri maskesi altında herhangi bir toplantı yapılmamıştır.

• BALYOZ Operasyonu kapsamında her rütbe ve sınıftan muvazzaf ve emekli neredeyse yüze yaklaşan belki de geçen personelin ifadesine başvuruldu. Kimi gözaltına alındı, kimi tutuklandı. Kimisi de serbest bırakıldı. Bunca personel arasından bir kişi de olsa Sayın Savcılarımızın iddialarına destek veren kimse oldu mu? Sanmıyorum. Bulunsaydı işbirlikçi basın bunu manşetten verirdi. Bu konuda Ordu Karargahı’ndan bayan sekreterlerin, yazıcıların dahi ifadelerine başvurulduğunu üzülerek öğrendim. Bunca insanın benim “suçluluğumu ispat etmek” ve bu amaçla bir delil bulma uğruna tedirgin edildiklerini öğrenmenin bana çok acı geldiğini söylemeliyim.

* BALYOZ Hareket Planının bilgisayarda ‘Kopyalama ve Yapıştırma’ metodu ile imal edildiğini açıkça ortaya koyan gerçekler:

- Anılan uyduruk plan 02 Aralık 2002 tarihini taşımaktadır. Planın ilginç yanı, AKP Hükümeti’nin kuruluşundan en fazla 15 gün geçmiş olmasına rağmen, planda durum başlığı altında tasvir olunan siyasi ve ekonomik gelişmeler AKP iktidarının 2003-2007 döneminde attığı adımların ve icraatının sonuçları ile birebir örtüşüyor olmasıdır. AKP’nin ülkemizde yaptıkları ile ortaya çıkan siyasi ve ekonomik gelişmeler 2002 tarihinde bir plana nasıl ilham kaynağı olabilir sorusu hiç mi akla gelmemektedir merak ediyorum. Bu durum, belli amaçla uyduruk ve iğrenç senaryo üretim merkezinde görevli personellerin, biraz kıt zekalı, biraz da tembel oluşlarını kanıtlamaktadır. Zira 2003-2007 döneminde ülkemizdeki gelişmeler ve bazı değerlendirmeler 2002 tarihli plana ilham kaynağı olmakla kalmamış, bazen aynen (birebir) kopyalanıvermiştir. şimdilik bu konuda basına da intikal eden bir örnekleme vermekle yetinelim:

• 2 Aralık 2002 tarihli olduğu iddia edilen Balyoz Hareket Planı’ndan bir alıntıyı aynen aşağıya çıkarıyorum.

“Cumhuriyetin kuruluş yıllarında kalkınmada uygulanan ulusal model ile çeşitli sahalarda büyük başarılar elde edilmiştir. Bu dönemde uygulanan model ile ülkemiz Belçika’ya uçak ihraç edecek seviyeye ulaşmıştır. Ancak 1945 yılından sonra ülkemiz tekrar siyasi, kültürel, ekonomik yönlerden kuşatma altına alınmış; Batılı Devletler Atatürk döneminde hayata geçiremedikleri SEVR projesini AB, IMF ve Dünya Bankası yoluyla uygulamaya başlamışlardır.”

• şimdi ise Sayın Haydar Baş’ın Milli Ekonomi Kongresinde yaptığı 27 Kasım 2005 tarihli kapanış konuşmasından bir alıntıyı aşağıya alıyorum.

“Devletimizin kurucusu Atatürk’ün döneminde yani 1938’e kadar çeşitli sahalarda kalkınma plan ve projeleri uygulanmış ve çok büyük başarılar elde edilmiştir. Bu dönemde kalkınmada uygulanan Milli Model ile ülkemiz Belçika’ya uçak ihraç edecek seviyeye ulaşmıştır. Fakat Atatürk’ten sonra ülke tekrar siyasi, kültürel, ekonomik vs. topyekun bir kuşatma altına alınmış, Batılı devletler, Mustafa Kemal döneminde hayata geçiremedikleri SEVR Projesini AB, IMF ve Dünya Bankası yoluyla gerçekleştirmeye başlamışlardır.”

- Uydurma Planın detaylı tetkiki halinde, benzer kopyalama ve yapıştırma işlemlerinin bolca bulunacağından hiç kuşku duymuyorum. İmza blokunun bile askeri teamüllere göre açılmadığı; imzasız (elektronik bir imza da bulunmamaktadır) mezkür planın uydurma olduğu 
her yönü ile sırıtmaktadır.

* Birinci Ordu Komutanlığının 05-07 Mart 2003 tarihleri arasında icra ettiği Ordu Plan Seminer’inin Jenerik Senaryosu ve Cereyan Tarzı Planının üst Komutanlardan gizlendiği iddia edilmektedir.

- Plan Seminerleri üst komutanlıklarca yayınlanan genel direktifin ana çerçevesinde hazırlanır, detaylar üst Komutanlıklarca belirlenir ve icra edilir. Bu kapsamda EGEMEN Hareket Planının Ordu Plan Seminerinde incelenmesi hususu da üst Komutanlıkça belirlenmiştir.

- Birinci Ordu Komutanlığınca EGEMEN Hareket Planının irdelenmesi için hazırlanan Jenerik Senaryonun ‘En yüksek olasılığa sahip, en tehlikeli Senaryo’ oluşu nedeniyle başlangıçta yanlış anlaşılmasından kaynaklandığını gördüğüm bir nedenle üst makamdan (K.K.K.lığından) bir itiraz mesajının gönderildiğini anımsıyorum. Bu durumun üst makamın hatırladığım kadarıyla sadece Ordu Plan seminerinde, ‘Geri Bölge Emniyeti’ ve ‘Sıkıyönetim Konuları’nın tartışılacağı konusunda bir ‘zehaba’ (sanıya) kapılmalardan kaynaklandığı anlaşılmıştır. Nitekim, Plan Seminerinin icrasından çok önce, üst ve ast Komutanlıklara gönderilen 1. Ordu Plan Semineri Cereyan Tarzı Planına herhangi bir itiraz gelmemiş, plan semineri de belirtilen Cereyan Tarzı Planın ana hatlarına tamamen uyularak icra edilmiştir.

- Ordu Plan Seminerine Gn. Kur. Başkanlığından ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığından Generallerin başkanlık ettiği heyetler gözlemci olarak katılmıştır. 05-07 Mart 2003 tarihinde icra edilen Ordu Plan Seminerine Gnkur. Heyet Bşk. olarak katılan General bugün Orgeneral rütbesi ile aktif görevde bulunmaktadır. Aynı şekilde, K.K.K.ğının gönderdiği heyetin başındaki generalde bugün Korgenaral rütbesindedir. Sorgulanmam sırasında Ordu Plan Seminerine katılan ve bugün aktif görevde olduklarını ifade ettiğim Generallerin kimliklerinin Sayın Savcı tarafından bilindiği de ortaya çıkmıştır. Benim bu kişilerin isimlerini buraya yazmayış nedenim onların da gereksiz yere tedirgin olmamaları için gösterdiğim hassasiyet nedeniyledir. 


* BALYOZ davasında siyasi kişilerin Müdahalesi veya siyasetin gölgesi varmıdır?

Bu konuda ben sadece yaşadıklarımı ve şahit olduğum hususları anlatmakla yetineceğim. şimdilik eldeki verilerle bu konudaki kararın kamuoyunca verilmesini istiyorum:

- 22 şubat 2010 saat 10:00 civarında Sayın Savcı Ali Haydar’ın nezaretinde konutumun aranmasına başlandı. Savcı tarafından bana üç savcı tarafından (Bilal Bayraktar, Mehmet Berk, Ali Haydar) birlikte imzalanmış bir ‘Arama Müzekkeresi’ verildi. Bu müzekkerede ‘şAYET’ aramalarda bir suç unsuru bulunursa, yakalanmam ve gözaltına alınmam’ yolunda bir ibare bulunmaktaydı.

- Gerek Harp Akademilerinde ikamet ettiğim ve gerekse Bodrum’daki yazlık evimde yapılan ve saat 16:00 civarında aynı gün biten aramalarda savcı dahil aramayı yapan personel tarafından ‘hiçbir suç unsuru bulunmadığı’ yolunda bir tutanak hazırlanarak bana ve avukatlarıma verildi.

- Sayın Savcı Ali Haydar aramayı yaptıktan ve arama tutanağını imzalattıktan sonra, kendisini uğurlayan Merkez Komutanlığından görevlendirilmiş personel’e ‘benim yakalanarak, İstanbul Emniyeti Terörle Mücadele birimince görevlendirilen ekibe teslim edilmem’ yolunda şifahi bir emir verdiğini öğrendim. Avukatlarım kendisine telefonla ulaşarak, arama kararındaki ‘yeni bir delil, suç unsuru bulunması’ yolundaki şartı hatırlattı. Savcının arkadaşlarına danışacağını, bu konuda haklı bulunduğumuzu belirttiğini öğrendim.

- Bunun üzerine aynı gün (22 şubat 2010) saat 19:00 sularında arama kararını veren üç savcı, verdikleri arama kararındaki ‘suç unsuru bulunması’ koşulunu yok sayarak yeni bir ‘Yakalama Müzekkeresi’ imzalayarak İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğüne faks ile göndermiş ve bu suretle İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şubesinden tefrik edilen bir tim marifeti ile nezarete alınmam sağlanmıştır.

- 22 şubat 2010 günü İstanbul Beşiktaş üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığınca konan ‘arama, yakalama ve gözaltı’ operasyonlarının belirli bir merkezden bir ‘Cereyan Tarzı’ planına uygun olarak sevk ve idaresinin yürütülmeye çalışıldığı konusunda ciddi kuşkularım var. Bunun nedeni şahsımla ilgili arama ve gözaltı olaylarının bir zaman cetveline uygun olarak TRT ekranlarında önceden yayınlanmasıdır. Daha evimde arama yapılırken gözaltına alınarak Emniyete götürüldüğüm konusunda haberi TRT-2 yayınlamış, gözaltına alınmam ise haberin çıkmasından asgari 4 saat sonra gerçekleşmiştir.

- 22 şubat 2010’da saat 19:00 da yakalama işlemi tamamlanmasına müteakip, yasal prosedürün gerektirdiği hususların yerine getirilmesinden sonra aynı gün İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şubesinde ‘misafir’ edilmeye başlandım. Emniyette ‘susma hakkımı’ kullanacağımı ifade etmeme rağmen azami gözaltı süresinin dolmasına yakın bir zaman önce Sayın Savcı Bilal Bayraktar ve akabinde Hakim Ali Efendi Peksak karşısına çıkarıldım.

- Savcılıkta sorgum 10:30 da başladı ve 15:30 da sona erdi.

- Sayın Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı’nın Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nden ayrılması ise saat 16:00 sularında gerçekleşti. Nereye gittiği ve kiminle yemek yediği kendi beyanları ile sabittir.

- Sayın Hakim Ali Efendi Peksak tarafından sorgumun yapılmasına başlanması 21:50 de gerçekleşmiştir.

- Sorgulamayı yapan Savcı Sayın Bilal Bayraktar’ın bir vesile ile yaptığı özel bir beyanın görülmekte olan davada siyasilerin bir gölgesi olup olmadığı konusunda bir fikir verebileceğini sanmam nedeniyle, savcının sarfettiği sözlerini mealen aşağıya aktarıyorum:

“Evet, üst düzey yöneticilerden bana bu davaya ilişkin telefon edildi. ‘Sen gençsin, bunları tanımazsın ha!’, yolunda telkinlerde bulunmaya çalışıldı. Ben de kendilerine üç çocuğumun bulunduğunu ve maaşımdan başka bir gelirim bulunmadığını, ancak doğru bildiğimi yapacağımı ifade ettim.”

- Savcılık sorgusu ile nöbetçi Hakimce sorgunun başlaması arasında tam 5 saat 20 dakika geçmiştir. Nöbetçi Hakim Sayın Ali Efendi Peksak’ı uzunca bir süre bekledik. Nerede olduğunu soruşturduğumuzda, katipler tarafından ‘yemekte’ olduğu yolunda bilgilendirildik! Bu demektir ki Sayın üolakkadı yemekte iken Sayın Peksak da yemekte imişler! Bu konuda gerekli soruşturma yapılması için avukatlarım tarafından HSYK nezdinde girişimde bulunulmuştur.
- Hakim ve savcılarımızın Adalet Bakanlığı Müsteşarı ile görüşerek karar vermiş olabileceği yolunda bir kuşku duyulması dahi adil yargılamaya gölge düşürmez mi?

4 no’lu Silivri Kapalı Ceza infaz Kurumu’nda hayat, kurumda görevli personelin gösterdiği ‘iyi niyete rağmen’ bir ceza niteliği taşımaktadır. şayet burada iseniz, sizin ‘şüpheli’, ‘sanık’ veya ‘hükümlü’ olmanız fark etmiyor. İlgili Tüzük gereğince Cezaevi içerisinde tutuklu ve hükümlülerin tabii olduğu bütün kısıtlamalar aynı. Daha başka bir deyişle yargısız infaz ediliyor, hükümlü gibi ceza çekiyorsunuz.

Her gün üzeriniz aranıyor, ayakkabınız çıkartılıyor, haftada ancak bir gün olan (15 dk) telefonla görüşme hakkımı, ABD’deki kızımla konuşmak istediğim de kullanamıyorum kızımın telefon faturası isteniyor.

Cezaevi yetkililerine benim hükümlü değil tutuklu olduğumu söylediğimde 5275 Sayılı yasaya bağlı olarak 20 Mart 2006 tarihinde Bakanlar Kurulunun 200/10218 sayı ile onayladığı tüzüğün 186. maddesini okudular. 

Hükümlülerin Ceza İnfaz Kurumlarında tabi olacağı hükümleri belirtilen Tüzük 186. maddesinde aynen şu ibare yer almakta:

Kısıtlamaları belirleyen maddeler sıralanarak “………..maddeleri tutukluluk halleriyle uzlaşır nitelikte olanları tutuklular hakkında da uygulanabilir.”

Sonuç itibariyle sizin tutukluluk halinizle uzlaşsa da uzlaşmasa da hükümlüler gibi ceza görmeye devam ediyorsunuz. İntikam ve rövanş peşinde olanların bu durumdan memnuniyetlerini tahmin etmek zor değil. Ayrıca belirtilen maddedeki ‘uygulanabilir’ kelimesi, kurumun bir Cezaevi oluşu nedeniyle olacak, ‘kesinkes uygulanır’ olarak algılanıyor.

Hedef ben miyim, yoksa henüz tam teslim alamadıkları bir kurumu daha fazla ezmek ve baskı altına almak mıdır, kararı sizler verin! Saygıdeğer hakimlerimize, savcılarımıza, politikacılarımıza, dışarıda olanlara, işlenen hukuk cinayetlerini bir seyirci gibi izleyenlere duyurulur. Hukuk belki bir gün size de lazım olabilir…

Benim haykırışım, zihinleri önyargılarla şartlanmamış, ‘yüreklerinin kulakları sağır’ olmamış, iz’an ve insaf sahibi olanlar içindir. üektiğim acılar, yüreğimin burkulması beni nereye götürürse götürsün dik duruşumu kimse bozmaya muktedir olamayacaktır. Dayanma gücümü yaşananların bir nebze daha halkımızın aydınlanmasına katkı sağlayacağına olan inancımdan alıyorum… 

Saygılarımla… 15.02.2010

üETİN DOğAN

4 Nolu Silivri Kapalı
Ceza İnfaz Kurumu
‘B’ Blok 9 Alt Koğuşu

----------


## bozok

*üZEYİR GARİH NASIL “ERGENEKONCU” OLDU?*



19.03.2010 

Ergenekon Davası’nda yeni tutuklama dalgaları gelmeye devam ederken varolan iddianamenin ayrıntıları tartışılmaya devam ediyor.

3. İddianamenin 631. sayfasında eski MGK Genel Sekreteri ve Ergenekon Davası sanığı emekli Orgeneral Tuncer Kılınç'ın Ankara'daki evinden ele geçirilen belgeleri sıralarken şu ifadelere yer verilmesi göze çarpıyor:

"2 numara ile numaralandırılan Tuncer KILINü tarafından yazıldığı değerlendirilen el yazması telefon fihristinde *aynı kapsamda haklarında işlem yapılan*, Ergün POYRAZ, Mustafa Balbay, Sinan Aygün ATO başkanı, üzeyir Garih, E. Tuğ. Veli Küçük'e ait telefon numaralarının kayıtlı olduğu….."

2001 yılında ölen üzeyir Garih hakkında iddianamede geçen bu cümle dikkat çekiyor. Garih’in adının telefon fihristine olmasının iddianameye girmesinin dışında, Garih hakkında “aynı kapsamda haklarında işlem yapılan” ifadesinin geçmesi şaşırttı.

*
Odatv.com*


...

----------


## bozok

*DANIşTAY KATLİAMI DA ORDUYA KALDI*



19.03.2010 

Türkiye'nin ilk türbanlı spikeri Arzu Erdoğral Habervaktim'de yazdığı yazıda herkesi kızdıracak bir bağlantı kurdu. Renault firmasını türbanlılara karşı olmakla suçlayan Erdoğral, firmayı boykot etmeye çağırdı. Ancak Erdoğral bu sırada şu bağlantıyı kurdu: 

_"Bu arada, Renault'nun yüzde 51’i, 1961 yılında TSK'da çalışan subay, astsubay ve diğer memurların maaşlarından yüzde 10 kesintiler yapılarak kurulmuş bir yardımlaşma sandığı olan Oyak’a yüzde 49'u ise Renault SA'ya ait…_

_Bu bilgiyi hatırladığımda, ne hikmetse aklıma OYAK Güvenlik’in 24 saat garanti vermesine rağmen Danıştay saldırısı sırasında çalışmayan kameralar geldi."_


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BAKALIM BU YARGICIN BAşINA NELER GELECEK?*



*Bazı “Kafes” delilleri daha dava başlamadan çürüğe çıktı*

20.03.2010


İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, medya tarafından “Kafes Eylem Planı” adı verilen davanın iddianamesini kabul etti. 3’ü tutuklu 33 sanığı olan davanın iddianamesinde *bir numaralı sanık Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Feyyaz üğütçü, iki numaralı sanık Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç, üç numaralı sanık ise Tuğamiral Mehmet Fatih Ilgar* olarak gösteriliyor.

Mahkeme heyetinden üye *Hakim Oktay Kuban*, 65 sayfa ve 6 klasörlük ekten oluşan iddianamenin iadesi yönünde oy kullandı ve kabul kararına karşı muhalefet şerhi yazdı. 

CMK'nın 170. ve 174. maddelerine göre "iddianamenin iadesine karar verilmesi" gerektiğini dile getiren Yargıç Kuban, gerekçelerini şöyle sıraladı:

1- şüpheliler hakkındaki suçlamaya delil olarak gösterilen ihbar mektubu ve elektronik posta ihbarlarının nereden, kim tarafından gönderildiği ve kimliğinin ne olduğunun araştırılmamış olması, ihbarda bulunanın kimliğinin açıklanmasının sakıncasının olup olmadığının yazılmamış olması.

2- şüpheli Kadir Sağdıç hakkında delil olarak gösterilen ve internet haber, video paylaşım sitelerinden alındığı açıklanan ses kaydının şüpheliye ait olup olmadığı konusunda kriminal inceleme yapılmadan delil olarak gösterilmiş olması.

3- Delil olarak gösterilen ve savcılığa Serdar Cem ismiyle gönderilen 2 ihbar mektubu ekindeki CD'lerde bulunan adli emanetteki belgelerin ne olduğu ve şüpheli Kadir Sağdıç'ın örgütsel faaliyeti ile ilişkilendirilmemiş olması.

4- şüpheli Kadir Sağdıç hakkında diğer sanıklarla aynı mail grubu içerisinde yer aldığı delil olarak gösterilmesine rağmen, bu irtibatın örgütsel ilişkiye ilişkin olduğuna dair bir araştırmanın ve ilişkilendirmenin yapılmamış olması.

5- şüpheli Mehmet Fatih Ilgar hakkında delil olarak gösterilen "Dilek Bozkaya" başlıklı bilgisayar çıktısının ne anlama geldiği ve şüphelinin iddia edilen örgütsel faaliyeti ile ilgisinin ilişkilendirilerek açıklanmamış olması.

6- şüpheli Levent Gülmen hakkında delil olarak gösterilen isimsiz, imzasız ihbar mektubundaki "Levent Gülmen'in delilleri kaçırarak gizlediği" hususunun delillerin ne olduğu ve böyle bir olayın olup olmadığı konusunun araştırılmamış olması.

7- şüpheli ümit üzbek hakkında delil olarak gösterilen isimsiz, imzasız ihbar mektubundaki "Kayıp el bombaları, tabanca, gerçeğe aykırı belge düzenleme" iddiaları hakkında bir araştırmanın yapılmamış olması ve bu ihbardaki iddiaların şüphelinin örgütsel faaliyeti ile ilişkilendirilmemiş olması.

8- 24 şüpheli hakkında ''terör örgütü üyesi oldukları'' iddiasına tek delil olarak gösterilen ve Levent Bektaş'ın iş yerinde elde edilen DVD'deki bilgilerle örgütsel ilişkilerinin neden ve nasıl olduğu ilişkilendirilmemiş olması.

9- Deniz ve yol kenarlarına bırakılan mühimmatların, şüphelilerle ilişkisini gösterir delillerinin neler olduğunun araştırılmamış ve delillerin şüphelilerle ilişkilendirilmemiş olması.

*Bu durumda iddianamede yer alan delillerden bir bölümü, daha duruşmalar başlamadan heyetteki bir yargıcın nazarında kanıt olmaktan çıkmış bulunuyor.* 

Oktay Kuban muhalefet şerhinde ayrıca "askeri suçların özel yetkili mahkemelerde yargılanamayacağı" yolunda görüş belirtti.

Bakalım bu yargıç da sırf yasalara ve hukukun üstünlüğüne bağlı kalan diğer meslektaşları gibi müfettiş baskılarına, telefon dinlemelerine ve yandaş medya linçine maruz bırakılacak mı?


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*KüRşAT BUMİN DE ERGENEKONCU üIKTI*



20.03.2010 

Vakit Gazetesi yazarı Serdar Arseven, Başbakan'dan özür dilemesini isteyen gazetecilerin Ergenekon ile ilişkili olduğu iddiasında bulundu. Kürşat Bumin, Cengiz üandar, Nazlı Ilıcak gibi isimleri ima ederek Ergenekon ile bağlantılı olmakla eleştiren Arseven, muhafazakar kesimleri de Ergenekon ile ilişkili bu kesimlere destek verdiği için suçladı. Arseven, Erdoğan'ı eleştiren gazetecilerin aynı kaynaktan beslendiğini iddia etti. Arseven, Kürşat Bumin için de "her zamanki gibi ağzını burnunu eğerek başbakana çakıyor" gibi çirkin bir ifade kullandı.

Arseven'in sözleri Taraf yazarı Yıldıray Oğur'un "Ergenekon öyle bir örgüt ki farkında olmadan üye olabiliyorsunuz" sözlerini hatırlattı.

*İşte Arseven'in yazısının ilgili bölümü:*

Muhafazakar denilen gazetelerde köşe tutan, ahı bitmiş vahı kalmış “eski tüfeklerin” öncülüğünde bir kampanya yürütülmekte.
Dün bu “adamlardan” biri çıkmış, her zamanki gibi ağzını burnunu yayarak, Başbakan’a çakıyor.
Hayır; Başbakan’a muhalefet edilebilir de;
“İllegal faaliyetler içindeki Ermenilerin durumunu gözden geçireceğiz” sözünün neresinde yanlış var?
Ne yapacaktı, “Kaçak çalışanları koruyup kollayacağını” mı söyleyecekti.
Ermeni’nin “teröristi bile” mübarek bu “adam”lar için!..
“Hepsi Ermeni” ya; öyle bir “bağ” var aralarında!..

•

Bakıyorum, nerede bir “sapık”; nerede bir “Kaçak Ermeni”; bir kısım medya hararetle destek veriyor.
“Muhafazakar medya” denilen ise, korkudan mıdır, ezik-büzüklükten midir, nedendir; bu takımın kuyruğuna takılmış gidiyor...
Sağıma-soluma bakıyorum;
“Kimse yok mu?..”
Bakıyorum;
“YOK” gibi!..

•

Her birinin kendince hesabı var; kimi malı götürüyor, kimi “imaj” peşinde, öbekleşmeler olmuş, çeteler kurulmuş...
Herkesin bir çetesi var; “Ergenekon yapılanmasına esas olan üzüm salkımı modelinde olduğu gibi”, herkes birbirinden habersiz sanki.
Habersiz gibi de aralarında bir “bağ” var gibi!..
Kimi “din karşıtı” görünümlü, kimi “dindar” ya da “dine saygılı”...
Kimi “darbe yandaşı” “gibi” görüyor, kimi “karşıtı”..
İlk bakışta birbirlerinden bağımsız gibiler ama... Bakıyorsunuz, hepsi aynı köke bağlı!..
Aynı yerden “tutuluyor” üzümler...
Hepsi bir “sap”a bağlı...
Kimi farkında, kimi değil!..


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BAşBUğ’UN YANIT VERDİğİ O SAYFAYI YAYINLIYORUZ*



21.03.2010 

Vatan Gazetesi yazarı *Ruhat Mengi*, *Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ* ile yaptığı uzun röportajın ilk bölümünü bugün yayınladı. Bu bölümdeki ilginç konulardan biri, *3.Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk* ile ilgili kısımdı.

Ruhat Mengi’nin, Orgeneral Berk’le ilgili sorusuna karşılık Başbuğ iddianamedeki suçlamaları ele alarak yanıt verdi.

Başbuğ, 61 sayfalık iddianame içinde Org. Berk’le ilgili suçlamaların 1 sayfa içinde geçtiğini söyledi ve “*şimdi lütfen bu konuda yorum ve değerlendirme yapanlar bu bir sayfayı bir kere okusunlar. Nedir bu olay bir baksınlar*” dedi. (Not: Odatv olarak 61 sayfalık Erzincan iddianamesinin Orgeneral Saldıray Berk ile ilgili suçlamaları kapsayan ve 50-51. Sayfalar arasında yer alan o 1 sayfayı haberimizin sonuna ekliyoruz).

“*Ordu Komutanı’na yönelik suçlamada üç husus var*” diyen Başbuğ’un, Org. Berk ile ilgili o bir sayfadan çıkardığı üç suçlama ile verdiği yanıtlar şöyleydi:

*1-PLAN SEMİNERİNDE DARBE TOPLANTISI SUüLAMASI :* 
“…29 Mart seçimlerinden önce 3. Ordu Komutanlığı bünyesinde düzenlediği Seminer adı altındaki toplantılarda seçimlerden sonra darbe yapmak, bu gerçekleştirilemezse, 2009 sonlarına doğru Gülen cemaatı içerisinde bulunan bazı öğrencilerle, cemaat bağlantılı birkaç rütbeli askeri konuşturarak cemaati kıskaç altına almak ve 2011 seçimlerinden önce anketlere göre AKP'nin önde olması durumunda askeri müdahale yapmak kararlarının alındığı dosyadaki Gizli Tanık Efe beyanından ve teşhisinden anlaşılmıştır.” (İddianame sayfa 50)

*BAşBUğ’UN YANITI:* 
*Birincisi bir plan semineri yine orada da söz konusu ve bu plan seminerinin oynandığı ve seminerin yine konuların dışına çıktığı... Bu kesinlikle doğru değil. Niye, Kara Kuvvetlerimiz bunu inceledi, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nın elinde plan semineriyle ilgili tüm raporlar var, bu plan seminerine katılan herkesin görüşleri, bilgileri var. Dolayısıyla Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığımız bu plan semineriyle ilgili detaylara hakim ve bu araştırma sonucunda gözüken nokta şudur ki, bu plan seminerinde iddia edilen şeylerin hiç biri gerçekleşmemiştir,* 

*2- ALEVİ KüYLERİNE ZİYARET SUüLAMASI:* 
"…Erzincan ve civarındaki alevi köyleri özel olarak ilgilenmekte, bu köylerin ihtiyaçlarının giderilmesi için Ordunun imkanlarını kullanmaktadır. Yaptığı yardımlar nedeniyle alevi köyleri ve dedeler tarafından sevilmekte, dedeler tarafından kendisine takdir beratları verilmektedir" şeklinde yer alan bilgiler Ergenekon Silahlı Terör ürgütünün Erzincan yapılanmasının lideri durumundaki şüpheli Saldıray Berk'in amacını ortaya koymaktadır.” (İddianame sayfa 51)

*BAşBUğ’UN YANITI: 

Ordu Komutanı’nın efendim Alevi köylerine ziyareti bir suçlama olarak ifade ediliyor. Bu aslında çok çirkin, yani nereye koyacağız bunu ayrı bir olay...*

*3- YüRüYüş EMRİYLE GüZDAğI SUüLAMASI:* 
“…Saldıray BERK, Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığımızca şüpheli Recep GENCOGLU'nun gözaltına aldırılarak Erzurum'a getirtildiği gün Erzincan'da 3. Ordu Komutanlığına ait askeri araçlardan oluşan bir konvoyu önce şehir içinde dolaştırıp Erzurum istikametinde bulunan üzümlü ilçesi kavşağına kadar intikal ettirerek geriye döndürmüştür. Anayasa ve yasaların verdiği yetkiye dayanarak görevini ifa eden özel yetkili C.Başsavcı Vekilliğimiz tarafından bu hareket yürütülmekte olan soruşturma nedeniyle gözdağı verme girişimi olarak algılanmıştır” (İddianame sayfa.51)

*BAşBUğ’UN YANITI:* 
*İddianamede 28 Ocak günü Ordu Komutanı’nın emriyle efendim Erzincan-üzümlü arasında bir gösteri yürüyüşü yapıldığı iddia ediliyor. Neden? Yanılmıyorsam aynı tarih, tamamen tesadüf, Kayseri İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı’nın bu kapsamda tutuklandığı gün. Bakın, 28 Ocak günü yapılan bu yürüyüşün emrini Ordu Komutanı 15 Ocak’ta vermiş! Herhalde Ordu Komutanı müneccim değildi; yani bu kadar olmaz. 28 Ocak’ta bu intikal yapılmış ama belgelere baktığımız zaman Ordu Komutanı’nın bu konuyla ilgili emri 15 Ocak’ta verdiği de elimizde somut olarak var. İşin tabii diğer bir ilginç yönü de 3’üncü Ordu Komutanı ile ilgili suçlamaların da maalesef gizli tanık ifadesine dayanması…*

*İşTE 61 SAYFALIK ERZİNCAN İDDİANAMESİNDE SALDIRAY BERK’LE İLGİLİ BİR SAYFALIK BüLüM 

1 - şüPHELİ SALDIRAY BERK:* 
Ergenekon Terör ürgütünün Erzincan yapılanmasının yöneticisi olan sanığın Erzincan ilinde Ergenekon Terör ürgütünün faaliyetlerini örgütün amaçlan doğrultusunda koordine edip yönettiği, İstanbul'da örgüte karsı yürütülen başka dosyanın şüphelisi Dursun üiçek'in hazırladığı sabit olan bir planın Erzincanda icraya konulmasını sağlamak üzere farklı kamu kurumlarında görev yapan örgüt mensubu sanıkları organize ettiği, örgütün amaçları doğrultusunda örgütün hedefi olan kişi, grup ve kurumların üzerlerine, evlerine güvenlik kurumlan adına yapıldığı izlenimi verilerek, haber elemanı adı altında kullanılan kişiler aracılığıyla suç eşyası, silah vs. konulması-organizasyonunu yönettiği, *29 Mart seçimlerinden önce 3. Ordu Komutanlığı bünyesinde düzenlediği Seminer adı altındaki toplantılarda seçimlerden sonra darbe yapmak, bu gerçekleştirilemezse, 2009 sonlarına doğru Gülen cemaatı içerisinde bulunan bazı öğrencilerle, cemaat bağlantılı birkaç rütbeli askeri konuşturarak cemaati kıskaç altına almak ve 2011 seçimlerinden önce anketlere göre AKP'nin önde olması durumunda askeri müdahale yapmak kararlarının alındığı dosyadaki Gizli Tanık Efe beyanından ve teşhisinden anlaşılmıştır.(K 7 S 90-94, K 8 S 178-179)
*
şüphelilerden Orhan Esirger 'de ele geçen ve 183 no ile numaralandırılan CD içerisindeki, "3. Ordu Komutanı Org. Saldıray Berk ile ilgili değerlendirme, doç x" isimli dosyada aynen; *"Erzincan ve civarındaki alevi köyleri özel olarak ilgilenmekte, bu köylerin ihtiyaçlarının giderilmesi için Ordunun imkanlarını kullanmaktadır. Yaptığı yardımlar nedeniyle alevi köyleri ve dedeler tarafından sevilmekte, dedeler tarafından kendisine takdir beratları verilmektedir" şeklinde yer alan bilgiler Ergenekon Silahlı Terör ürgütünün Erzincan yapılanmasının lideri durumundaki şüpheli Saldıray Berk'in amacını ortaya koymaktadır.* Bir ordu komutanının jandarmanın istihbarat raporuna girecek şekilde mezhep ayırımcılığı yapması Ergenekon Silahlı Terör ürgütünün' ülkemizde yaşayan kişiler arasında çatışma çıkararak toplumsal barışın bozulması, buna bağlı olarak yürütme organının zafiyete düşürülerek ülkede kaos ortamı yaratılması ve sonucunda askeri darbeye zemin hazırlanması amacıyla örtülmektedir.

şüpheli Saldıray Berk'in bu tavrıyla üzerine -atılı Ergenekon terör ürgütünün gerçekleştirmeye teşebbüs ettiği, T.C. Hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya çalışması ile ortaya çıkan amaç ile uyumlu çalıştığı ortaya çıkmıştır.

Soruşturma kapsamında ulaşılan deliller nedeniyle Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütünün Erzincan yapılanmasının en üst düzeydeki yöneticisi olduğu değerlendirilen 3. Ordu Komutanı şüpheli Saldıray BERK'in savunmasının alınması mümkün olmamıştır. şüphelinin üzerine atılı Ergenekon Terör örgütüne üye olmak suçundan şüpheli sıfatıyla ifadesinin alınması için, Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığımızca, 3. Ordu Komutanlığına faks çekilerek davet edilmiş, bu davete her hangi bir cevap verilmemesi üzerine, bu kez Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığımızca Merkez Komutanlığı kanalıyla bizzat tebligat yapılarak davet edilmesine rağmen, görevli olduğunu gerekçe göstererek şüpheli ifade vermek için gelmemiştir.

Soruşturma kapsamında bulunan şüphelilerin çoğunun tutuklu olması, şüphelilerden birinin C.Başsavcısı olarak görev yapması ve 2802 sayılı Hakimler ve Savcılar Kanununun 95. Maddesi uyarınca hakim ve savcılara ait davaların acele işlerden sayılması nedeniyle şüpheli Saldıray Berk'in ifadesi almamadan kamu davası açılmıştır.

İfadeye çağrılan ancak ifade vermeye gelmeyerek en son görevli olduğu yolunda mazeret öne süren şüpheli Saldıray BERK, Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığımızca şüpheli *Recep GENCOGLU'nun gözaltına aldırılarak Erzurum'a getirtildiği gün Erzincan'da 3. Ordu Komutanlığına ait askeri araçlardan oluşan bir konvoyu önce şehir içinde dolaştırıp Erzurum istikametinde bulunan üzümlü ilçesi kavşağına kadar intikal ettirerek geriye döndürmüştür. Anayasa ve yasaların verdiği yetkiye dayanarak görevini ifa eden özel yetkili C.Başsavcı Vekilliğimiz tarafından bu hareket yürütülmekte olan soruşturma nedeniyle gözdağı verme girişimi olarak algılanmıştır.* şüphelinin kendisine yasalar çerçevesinde verilen 3. Ordu Komutanlığındaki yetkisini, böyle bir girişimde kullanması da düşündürücüdür.
*

**Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BAşBAKAN ERGENEKON’U 2003’TE üğRENDİYSE…*



21.03.2010 

Akşam yazarı üzlem üelik, Savcı *Zekeriya üz*’ün *MİT*’e yazdığı bir yazıdan anlaşıldığına göre, *Başbakan Erdoğan*’ın *Ergenekon*’u *2003*’te MİT’ten öğrendiğini yazdı. Başbakan’ın 2003’teki bazı konuşmalarının da bu iddiayı güçlendirdiğini belirten yazar, bu durumda muhalefetin bazı savlarının geçerlilik kazanabileceğini belirtti. Muhalefet, 2003’te bilinen “*Ergenekon yapılanması*” hakkında dava açılması için *2007*’nin beklenmesini şu nedenlere bağlıyor: *aradan geçen sürede gerekli hukuki alt yapının tamamlanması; yani 2004’de CMUK, 2007’de Tanık Koruma Kanununun çıkarılması ve 2006’da TİB’in kurulması. 

İşte üzlem üelik’in “Başbakan'ın Ergenekon'u 2003'te öğrendiğinin belgesi” başlıklı yazısı: 
*
“üok konuşuldu, çok yazıldı. Başbakan Erdoğan kimi zaman 
'Bazı duyumlarımız vardı' dese de ne zaman öğrendiğinin belgesini gören yoktu.

İşte Savcı Zekeriya üz imzalı bu yazı Başbakan Erdoğan’ın Ergenekon'u 2003 tarihinde öğrendiğinin kanıtıdır. 

İlk kez yayımlanan bu belgeye göre Başbakan'ı bilgilendiren MİT olmuş. Savcı Zekeriya üz'ün Başbakanlık Müsteşarlığı'na 'GİZLİ ve üOK ACELE' ibareleriyle yazdığı 20 Haziran 2008 tarihli belge aynen şöyle: 

_Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığımızca yürütülmekte olan Ergenekon terör örgütü ile alakalı olarak yürütülen soruşturmada MİT Müsteşarlığı'na Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığımızca yazılan yazıya verilen 09.05.2008 tarihli cevabi yazıda; Ergenekon yapılanması ile alakalı olarak yapılan çalışmaların 19.11.2003 tarihinde Sn. BAşBAKAN'A sunulduğu belirtilmiş olup, konu ile alakalı olarak yüksek makamınıza sunulan rapor ve belgelerin soruşturmamızın aydınlatılması açısından uygun görüldüğü takdirde dosyamıza konulmak üzere gönderilmesi, Arz olunur._
 
***

İlk akla gelen sorular şunlar...

MİT'in, Ergenekon’dan ne zaman haberi oldu? 

Daha önce, bilgilerin Genelkurmay'a da iletildiği söylenmişti ama Genelkurmay arşivlerinde bu bilgilerin olmaması nasıl açıklanabilir?

Bugün Ergenekon kapsamında soruşturulan döneme ve tarihlere bir bakın. 5-7 Mart 2003'te Selimiye Kışlası'nda yapılan Balyoz Harekat 
Planı...

Erdoğan 15 Mart 2003'te Başbakanlık koltuğuna oturdu ve MİT 8 ay sonra Başbakan'a Ergenekon'un belgelerini gönderdi.

Yani o tarihte Başbakan olanlardan haberdardı. Peki neden o gün harekete geçilmedi?

Ergenekon soruşturmasını başlatan olay, 12 Haziran 2007'de ümraniye'de ele geçirilen el bombalarıydı. Yani Türkiye Ergenekon'u Başbakan'dan dört yıl sonra öğrendi.

Birileri Savcı Zekeriya üz imzalı belgedeki bazı ayrıntılara takılabilir.

ürneğin iki yerde, büyük harflerle 'Sn. BAşBAKAN'A' yazılması ve bir Cumhuriyet savcısının Başbakanlık'tan Ergenekon belgelerini isterken 'uygun görüldüğü takdirde' ifadesini kullanması gibi...

*BAşBAKAN ERGENEKON'U SİNAGOG SALDIRILARIYLA MI üğRENDİ?*
Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan Eski 1’inci Ordu Komutanı Emekli Org. üetin Doğan'a birkaç gün önce savcı 15 Kasım 2003'te yapılan sinagog saldırılarıyla bir ilgisi olup olmadığını sordu.

15-20 Kasım 2003'teki dört saldırıda 57 vatandaşımız hayatını kaybetti, yüzlerce kişi yaralandı. 

Peki bu kanlı saldırılar üetin Doğan'a neden soruldu? Bunun yanıtı belgedeki tarihlerde gizli...

Belgeye göre MİT, Ergenekon ile ilgili bilgileri Başbakan'a 19 Kasım 2003'te yani sinagog saldırılarından sadece 4 gün sonra gönderdi... 

Başbakan MİT'ten bilgi almadan bir gün önce 18 Kasım 2003’te Meclis’te
şunları söylemişti: 

'Devletimize ya da hükümetimize terör yoluyla verilmek istenen bir mesaj varsa, o mesajı elimin tersiyle ittiğimi ve ayaklarımın altına aldığımı buradan tüm dünyaya haykırıyorum. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devletine ve hükümetine terör yoluyla verilecek mesaj yoktur!'

Başbakan sinagog saldırılarının Ergenekon'la bağlantısı yönünde bir ihbar aldığı için mi MİT'ten bilgi istedi mi?

Başbakan MİT'ten bilgi aldıktan bir gün sonra, 20 Kasım 2003'te bu kez İngiliz Konsolosluğu ile HSBC'ye saldırıldı. 

Başbakan Erdoğan 2 Aralık 2003'te yine Meclis'te şöyle konuştu: 

_'Siyasi kararlılığımızı örselemek isteyen veya isteme gayreti içinde olanlar ne yaptıklarını iyi düşünmelidirler. Vakti saati geldiğinde onlarla da ayrıca demokrasi çerçevesi içinde bunların da hesaplaşmasını gayet iyi yaparız. Bunun da belgesi, bilgisi, delilleri, her şeyi elimizdedir.'_

Başbakan’ın 'belgesi elimizde' dediği Ergenekon örgütünün belgeleri miydi? 

Son olarak muhalefetin ispata muhtaç, ciddi iddiasını hatırlayalım; muhalefet iktidarın Ergenekon'la ilgili düğmeye basmadan önce gerekli yasal alt yapıyı oluşturduğunu öne sürüyor. 

Buna da Ergenekon iddianamesinin bel kemiğini oluşturan gizli tanık ifadelerinin dayanağı 2007 tarihli Tanık Koruma Kanunu ile telefon dinlemelerinin dayanağı olan ve 2006'da faaliyete geçen Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı gösteriliyor. 

Bir de 2004 yılı sonunda yasalaşan yeni Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu...

Tartışmalar bu belgeyle daha da alevleneceğe benziyor.”

*
Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*TARAF’IN DA KAFASI KARIşTI*



22.03.2010 

Taraf Gazetesi, uzun süredir Ordu hakkında yayınladığı belgeler ile gündeme geliyor. Bunlardan Balyoz Planı’nın 1. Ordu Komutanlığı tarafından yayınlandığını iddia eden Taraf, 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk hakkında da Ergenekon üyesi olduğu iddiasını sık sık haberleştiriyor. 

İşte bugün Taraf’ın kafası karıştı. Gazete manşetinde *3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk’i, 1. Ordu Komutanı olarak aktardı.*
*
İşte Taraf’ın o manşeti:*


*
Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*KİM BU İTİRAFüI GAZETECİLER?*



22.03.2010 

Cumhuriyet'ten Orhan Bursalı son zamanlarda kendini aklama derdiyle röportaj veren gazetecilere değindi bugünkü yazısında. Bursalı *'itirafçı gazeteciler*'den oluşan medyanın ahlaksızlar yatağı olduğunu yazdı.

*İşte Orhan Bursalı'nın bugünkü yazısından ilgili bölüm...*

“Gündemdeki diğer kesim “itirafçı”gazeteciler!

Gazetesinin yönetiminde askerlerden gelene baskılar karşısında gazeteci arkadaşları hakkında her türlü karanlık/kirli işleri gözünü kırpmadan yerine getiren bir maşanın/ bukalemunun itiraflarını okuduk!

Söyleşiyi yapan gözde gazetecimizin amacı, bu maşanın söylediklerinden asker aleyhine bir vazife çıkartmak!

Ne gayretkeşlik! İktidar, ister asker ister sivil siyaset olsun, her zaman kendi iktidarı için medyayı kullanmak ister, kullanmıştır, gelecekte de böyle olacaktır!

Ben bu söyleşiyi okuduğumda, askere kızmadım, sadece kendini kullandıran bir gazetecinin yüzkarası davranışlarından doğan bir utanma duygusu yüzümü kapladı. Hele hele bu tipin kapı kapı dolaşıp, iş başvurusu yaptığı yere, geride bıraktığı gazete ve gazeteciler aleyhine büyük hizmetler sunmayı teklif etmesi, daha da büyük utanç kaynağı oldu!

Ama medya büyük ahlaksızlıklar yatağıdır!

Bu kullanılanlar nedense her dönem her zaman su üzerinde dururlar-tutulurlar! Başka bir medyada gözde köşeyazarlığı ile iktidar muhaliflerine karşı ateş ettirilen bir askerdir bu kez!

Siyasetçilere “Senin yalakan olmak istiyorum”diyenler, 12 Eylül askerine alkış tutup bugün iktidardan düşmüşüne veryansın edenler de el üzerinde tutulmuyor mu? Ev yemekleriyle gradosunu medya içinde yükseltmeye çalışmıyor mu? Hele hele oğluna düzülen övgüler karşısında, kimsenin aklına, yahu bu çocuk Amerikaya neden kaçmıştı, kaç yıl orada kaldı ve ülkeye dönemedi, sorusunu sormak bile gelmiyor!

*****

İki söz de eskinin itirafçı gazete patronlarına!

Ama bunların bir özelliği daha var: Bankalarını hortumlamaları ve batırmaları!28 şubat 1997 postmodern darbesinin dümen suyuna girmişler! Hiçbiri bir yiğitlik gösterememiş, ezilmiş büzülmüşler!

Ama bankalarının içlerini boşaltmışlar! Verdikleri hizmete karşılık bunu hakettiklerini düşünmüş olsalar gerek!

şimdi askere veryansın ediyorlar! Dönemin ruhuna uygundur!

Herhalde, şimdi de, AKP’ye bu yaranma/hizmet karşılığında, kendilerine açılacak ekonomik kapılar önünde sabırsızca bekleşiyorlardır!”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ABü’NİN KARşISINDA şAPKAMIZI üIKARIYORUZ!



24.03.2010 
* 
*Balyoz Planı iddialarıyla tutuklu bulunan emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın kızı Pınar Doğan ve damadı Dani Rodrik, “üetin Doğan ve Gerçekler” adlı sitelerinde bir yazı kaleme aldı.* 

*İşte “Balyoz Planı ve ABü Bilirkişi Raporu” adlı o yazı:* 

“Ahmet Altan’ın 9 şubat 2010’da Taraf gazetesinde yayınlanan yazısını yeni okuduk. Yazı, Altan’ın 1. Ordu Komutanlığı’nda Balyoz iddialarıyla ilgili tanık olarak verdiği ifadeyle ilgili.

*Balyoz Planı belgelerini Taraf gazetesine kim verdi?*

“Birinci Ordu’da görev yapmış bir emekli subayın getirdiğini biliyorum ama kimliğini bilmiyorum. Bilsem de söylemem,” dedim. “Zaten kaynakların açık kimliklerini sormam, belgelerin doğru olup olmamasıyla ilgilenirim. Bana yazıişlerindeki arkadaşlarımız CD’lerin üstündeki bilgileri gösterdiler, orada, o belgeleri kimin, ne zaman, nerede yazdığı açıkça görülüyor.”

*1.* CD’lerin üstündeki bilgilerde o belgelerin kimin, ne zaman, nerede yazdığı açıkça görülüyormuş!

*2.* Birinci Ordu’da görev yapmış bir emekli subay evinde bu CDleri ve daha sonra teslim edeceği bir bavul belgeyi saklıyormuş.

Aynı şekilde, Yasemin üongar da 23 şubat 2010’daki yazısında belgelerin “onurlu askerler” tarafından kendilerine getirildiğini yazmış: “Ama orduda, artık bu gidişata “dur” diyen onurlu askerler de var. Balyoz bavulunu Selimiye’den çıkarıp Taraf’a getirenler onlardı. Dün [gözaltıların başladığı 22 şubat], onların umutlu günüydü.”

*3.* Yine Taraf gazetesinin 24 Ocak 2010 tarihli haberine göre, verilen yazılı emir ile Seminer Planına dair bütün belgeler 14 Mart 2003’de bilgisayarlardan silinmiş, “kozmik odaya” yollanmıştı.

*4.* Herhangi bir subay kozmik odadan bir bavul dolusu belge ve CD çıkaramayacağına göre, demek ki, emekli subay Birinci Ordu’da 2002–2003 senelerinde görevliydi ve belgeleri bilgisayarlardan silinmeden önce CD’lere kopyaladı. Seminerle ilgili ses kayıtlarını aldı, ve de bir bavul dolusu “orijinal” belgeyi de yokedilmeden önce topladı.

*5.* Balyoz darbe planı korkunç eylemler içeriyordu. Ancak, bu onurlu subay, camilerin bombalanmasına, yüzlerce insanın katline nasıl engel olabilirim diye düşünmedi. Bu dehşet verici planlara dair bilgi ve belgeleri dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığına veya Genel Kurmay Başkanlığına iletmeyi, ya da sivil veya askeri savcılığa suç duyurusunda bulunmayı düşünmedi. Onun yerine, ben bunları yastık altında saklayayım, müsait bir zamanı gelince onurlu bir sekilde birilerine teslim ederim diye düşündü. Müsait zamanın gelmesi ise 7 seneyi bulmuş! üstelik aradan 7 sene geçtikten sonra da bu belgeleri yine suç duyurusu için savcılığa iletmek yerine Taraf gazetesine teslim etmeyi tercih etmiş.


*Taraf gazetesine teslim edilen belgeler orijinal mi?*

Altan yazıyor:

“Baransu’ya CD’ler halinde getirdiler, biz CD’ye çekmedik” dedim. “CD’leri verirken belgelerin orijinallerini de göstermişler.”

*6.* Demek ki, CDler teslim edilirken, içinde altında ıslak veya kuru hiçbir imza bulunmayan Balyoz harekat planın da olduğu, “orjinal” belgeler de yanlarındaydı. Baransu, bir bakışta bu belgelerin orijinal olduğuna kanaat getirmiş ve CDleri teslim almış.

Altan devam ediyor, lütfen sabırla okuyun:

“ünce CD’ler geldi. Yayımladık. Sonra üetin Doğan televizyonları dolaşarak Balyoz Planı’nı yalanlamaya başlayınca sanırım onun yalanlamasına tepki olarak bir bavul orijinal belgeyi de bize verdiler. Biz de savcılığa gönderdik. Biz, prensip olarak elimizde bilgi ve belge tutmayız, belgeyi alır almaz doğru olup olmadığını araştırırız, doğru olduğuna karar verdiğimiz anda da yayımlarız.”

*7.* üetin Doğan, Seminer Planına ait ses kayıtlarından seçmeler ile harmanlarak sunulan akıl dışı Balyoz darbe planını yalanlayınca, Onurlu Emekli Subay tepki duymuş ve “orijinal” belgeleri de Taraf’a vermeye karar vermiş. Bu arada Taraf gazetecileri belgelerin doğru olup olmadığını araştırmış!

Altan:

“… kendisine [Askeri Savcıya] bu belgelerin doğru olduğundan emin olduğumu söyledim. O CD’lerin üstündeki kayıtlar bütün belgelerin Birinci Ordu’da hazırlandığını kanıtlıyor.”

Demek ki, uzman ABü bilirkişi heyetine (Altan-Baransu-üongar) göre “O CD’lerin üstündeki kayıtlar bütün belgelerin Birinci Ordu’da hazırlandığını kanıtlıyor.”

Kanıtlıyor mu?! ABü bilirkişi heyetinin teknik donanımı karşısında şapkamızı çıkarıyoruz. Dijital kanıtları değerlendirmek apayrı bir uzmanlık branşı olmasına ragmen, bu üçlü ellerindeki CD’lerin kimin hangi tarihte kaydettiğini bir bakışta saptayabiliyor.

Altan, hızını alamayıp ekliyor:

“Anladığım kadarıyla askeri savcılar da o CD’lerin “elektronik parmak izlerine bakıp” Birinci Ordu’da hazırlandıklarını görmüşlerdi.”

Bildiğiniz gibi, yok böyle bir saptama.

şimdi müsadenizle, benzer bir habercilik anlayışıyla şu haberi dikkatinize sunuyoruz: Geçen gün onurlu bir gazeteci bize bir CD iletti. İçinde kimi gazetecilere dair inanılmaz iddialar var (varın, bu iddiaların içini siz doldurun). CD’lerin üstündeki kayıtlar bütün belgelerin Ahmet Aldatan, Yasemin üıngar ve Mehmet Bulanıksu adında gazeteciler tarafından (isim benzerlikleri tamamen tesadüftür) 2011 yılında hazırlandığını kanıtlıyor. Belgelerin dosya yoluna baktığınızda, hazırlayan kısmında bu isimleri, tarih olarak da 2011’i göreceksiniz. Bu orijinal CD’yi isteyen herkese posta yoluyla gönderebiliriz.

*Son söz*
Bu onurlu subayın Taraf gazetesine teslim ettiği CDler içindeki herhangi bir belgede –sadece tek bir tanesinde bile– bir sahtecilik olduğunu düşünüyorsanız, hem diğer belgelere, hem de bir paket olarak sunulan Balyoz darbe planına (en azından) şüphe ile bakmanız gerekir. İşin mantığı bu kadar basit.

Ayrıca böylesine ciddi bir konuda, tek bir belgede sahtecilik yapılması bile bir suç duyurusunu gerektirir.

Ama siz ABü bilirkişi heyetinin “hepsi orijinaldir” saptamasına inanıyorsanız, diyecek hiçbir şey yok.

İleride basına sızan ve sızmayan bilirkişi raporlarına değineceğiz.”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Haberal'a video konferans sorgusu* 


**

*31.03.2010 - 14:02 / gazeteport.com.tr*


*İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanığı Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal'ın ifadesi, 5 Nisan Pazartesi günü yapılacak 50. duruşmada video konferans yöntemiyle alınacak.*

*İSTANBUL -* Alınan bilgiye göre, bir süredir İstanbul üniversitesi Kardiyoloji Enstitüsünde tutuklu olarak tedavi gören Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, 5 Nisan 2010 tarihinde yapılacak duruşmada, hastane odasında video konferans yöntemiyle savunmasını yapacak. 


Davaya bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin aldığı ara karar doğrultusunda duruşma salonunda ve Haberal'ın hastanedeki odasında gerekli çalışmaların yapıldığı, kurulan sistemin denendiği ve çalıştığının tespit edildiği bildirildi. 


Sistemin çalıştığının belirlenmesi üzerine Haberal'ın avukatlarının sağlık sorunu olan müvekkillerinin savunmasının öncelikli olarak alınması yönündeki talebini göz önünde bulunduran mahkeme heyeti, savunmasını yapan davanın sanıklarından Kemal Aydın'ın işlemlerine ara verilerek, Haberal'ın işlemlerine geçilmesini kararlaştırdı. Bunun için Aydın ve avukatlarından izin alındığı kaydedildi. 


Haberal'ın savunmasını yaptığı sırada, hastane odasında mahkeme heyeti üyelerinden hakim Hüsnü üalmuk'un bulunacağı bildirildi. 


Video konferans sisteminin Türk Telekom tarafından kurulduğu ve şifreli olduğu öğrenildi. 

*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*Star'dan Taraf'a "İçinde gizli el olmayan matbaa bul" 



30.03.2010 - 17:23 / gazeteport.com.tr

*

*Star Gazetesi yönetiminden Ahmet Altan'ın Başbakan aleyhine yazdığım için Taraf Gazetesi Star matbaasında basılmadı iddiasına Star'dan ağır bir yanıt geldi. Star yönetimi Taraf'a "İçinde gizli ellerin bulunmadığı bir matbaada bastırılmasını" önerdi.*


*STAR MATBAACILIK A.ş.’DEN AüIKLAMA* 

Taraf Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Sayın Ahmet Altan’ın bugünkü (30 Mart 2010) tarihli yazısı gerçek dışı ifadelerle müessesemizi hedef almaktadır. 


Sayın Ahmet Altan’dan, Star Matbaacılık için beklenen ancak bir teşekkür yazısı olabilirdi. 

*Esasen aylardan beri en zor ve en gergin günlerde baskı hizmeti verdiğimiz bu gazetenin birdenbire basılmaması için komplo teorilerinden başka mantıklı bir sebep de olamaz. Nitekim müessesemizi hedef alan bu yazının yer aldığı dünkü nüsha da yine Star Matbaacılık tesislerinde basılmıştır.* 


Taraf gazetesi 13 Mart 2009 tarihinden itibaren kesintisiz olarak Star Matbaacılık’ın İstanbul, Ankara, İzmir ve Adana tesislerinde basılmaktadır. Dahası bu hizmet, defalarca ısrarla talep etmemize rağmen, Taraf gazetesinin kaçınması nedeniyle sözleşme imzalanmadan tek taraflı güvenle sürdürülmektedir. 


*Cumartesi günü ne oldu?* 

üncelikle belirtelim ki, Taraf’ın okura ulaşabilmesi için anlaşma kapsamımız dışında olmasına rağmen taşra baskılarına ilaveten İstanbul baskısını da gerçekleştirdik. 


Taraf’la anlaşmamız, gazete kağıdının kendileri tarafından gönderilmesi, baskının ise tarafımızdan yapılması şeklindedir. Aylardan beri devam eden kağıt tedariki sorunu o gün de söz verilmesine rağmen çözülemediği için, doğal olarak bazı taşra baskılarında baskı adedinin azaltılacağı Taraf yönetimine bildirilmiştir. 


Bu haklı ve zaten stok nedeniyle kaçınılmaz da olan talebimiz karşısında üstü örtülü olarak *“bize baskı yapılıyor“* tepkisiyle karşılaştık. Buna rağmen, Taraf’ın sadece taşrada değil, İstanbul’da da herhangi bir matbaa bulamadığı anlaşılınca bütün bölgelerde gazete baskısını gerçekleştirdik. 


*Cumartesi günü Taraf’ın basılmadığı iddiası tamamen yalandır. Nitekim birçok merkezde gazete okuruna ulaşmıştır. Basılamayan kısmın sorumluğu ise, Taraf yönetiminin bu istikamette verdiği talimatta aranmalıdır.* 


Hal böyleyken, konunun kamuoyuna çeşitli yollarla ve üstelik çarpıtılarak taşınması iyi niyetle bağdaşmamaktadır. 


*Problem tamamen ticari ve operasyoneldir.* 

Müşterimiz Taraf gazetesi uzun bir süreden beri taahhüt ettiği kağıdın tedarikinde sorunlar yaşamaktaydı. Mesela, bu nedenle gazetenin ekleri müşterimizin de bilgisi dahilinde basılamamaktadır. Aynı mantık yürütülecek olursa bunda da *“gizli el”* aramak gerekirdi. 


En zor şartlarda dahi, *Taraf gazetesi matbaalarımızda basılırken de gizli bir el söz konusu değildi, bu gazete uzun süre yükümlülüklerini yerine getirmemesine rağmen risk alarak gösterdiğimiz ticari tolerans sayesinde basılırken de ortada gizli bir el yoktu.* Aksi takdirde Taraf’ın bugüne kadar tesislerimizde basılmasında da o *“gizli el”*i veya ima edilen o siyasi tesiri aramak gerekir. 


Esasen, Taraf Gazetesi baskı tesislerimize mecbur da değildir. Ticari yükümlülüklerini yerine getirdiği müddetçe her gazete istediği her matbaadan baskı hizmeti alabilir. Herhangi bir gazetenin herhangi bir nedenle basılmaması gibi bir durum baskı piyasasındaki büyük rekabet nedeniyle bugün artık imkansızdır. 

Bu vesileyle, Sayın Altan’ın aramızdaki ticari ilişki bir yana güven ilişkisini de zedeleyen yazısından sonra, Taraf’ın içinde *“gizli el”*ler olmayan matbaalar bulacağını düşünmekteyiz. 


Ve elbette gerçekleri ortaya çıkarmak konusunda Taraf’ı yalnız bırakmayacağımızı; gizli elleri, baskıları, meslek suçlarını ve mutlaka *“hakkaniyet”*in teminini ısrarla takip edeceğimizi de kamuoyuna duyururuz. 


Star Matbaacılık A.ş.



*Ahmet Altan Taraf'ın Star Gazetesi yönetimi tarafından niçin basılmadığını bugünkü köşesinde aşağıdaki yazıyla okurlarına duyurmuştu*

*Gazete nasıl basılmadı;* 

Cumartesi gecesi saat dokuz civarında benim odada Yasemin üongar, Mustafa Cesur, Yıldıray Oğur gazetenin Anadolu baskısını göndermenin rahatlığıyla yemek yemeye hazırlanıp laflıyoruz. 
O sırada, sayfa editörlerimizden biri, matbaanın *“biz sizi bugün basmıyoruz, niye sayfalarınızı gönderdiniz”* dediğini söyledi. 
Başar Arslan’ı arayıp, *“Star Gazetesi bizi basmıyormuş, bir sorun mu var”* dedim, “hayır, hiç bir sorun yok, daha iki gün önce çeklerini verdik, herhalde size yanlış haber geldi” dedi. 
Mustafa Cesur matbaayı aradı. Haber doğruydu. Gazeteyi basmıyorlardı. 
*“Kağıt yok, basmayacağız”* dediler. 
Yeniden Başar’ı aradım. Hayır, kağıt sorunu da yoktu. Sadece iki günlük kağıt eksiğimiz vardı. Bizim bir aylık kağıt giderimizin Zaman ya da Hürriyet Gazetesi’nin bir günlük giderine tekabül ettiği düşünülürse *“bizim iki günlük kağıt eksiğimiz”* çok cüzi bir miktardı. 
Ne olduğunu anlayabilmek için Mustafa yeniden matbaayı aradı. Devreye bizim genel müdür Hilmi Bey girdi. O da matbaayı aradı. 
Defalarca konuşuldu. Cevap netti. Basmıyorlardı. Sonra, matbaadan bir yetkili, *“sadece dört bin gazete basarız, nerede istediğinizi söyleyin orada dört bin gazete basalım”* dedi. 
Biz ortalama 85 bin gazete basıyoruz günde, dört bin gazete basmanın bir anlamı yoktu, Mustafa, eski arkadaşı olan matbaa yöneticisine *“böyle vicdansızlık yapmayın, dört bin gazete basmanın ne anlamı var”* dedi. 
Defalarca telefondan sonra gazetenin basılmayacağı ortaya çıktı. 
Saat o sırada artık on bir olmuştu. Başka matbaa aradık. Onu da bulamadık. 
Gazete çıkmayacaktı. 
Saat ikiye doğru matbaadan yeniden aradılar, *“talimat geldi gazeteyi basacağız”* dediler. *“Kağıt yok onun için basmıyoruz”* lafının doğru olmadığını anladık. 
O saatte basılan gazetenin Anadolu’ya gitme ihtimali kalmamıştı, sabaha karşı ikide basılacak bir gazete Anadolu şehirlerine ancak ertesi akşam varabilirdi. 
*“Sadece şehirlerde basın”* dedik. 
Epeyce üzgün bir şekilde dağıldık. 
Sabahleyin ben gazeteye geldim. Yasemin üongar aradı: 
*“şimdi Star’ın Genel Yayın Müdürü Mustafa Karaalioğlu bana telefon etti, ‘Ahmet Bey matbaa müdürlerine bağırmış, oraya gelirsem matbaayı yakarım demiş, matbaa müdürleri de onun için kızıp gazeteyi basmamışlar, gazetenin basılmamasının, sizin attığınız AKP manşetiyle bir ilgisi yok, ben öyle bir şey yapmam,’ dedi. Ben de kendisine, ‘biz hep birlikteydik Ahmet Bey matbaadan kimseyle konuşmadı,’ dedim.”* 
Bunun üzerine ben Karaalioğlu’nu aradım. 
Başbakan’la birlikte gittiği Libya’dan yeni dönmüştü. 
Ona, *“ben sizin matbaadan kimseyle konuşmadım, bu yalan”* dedim. 
*“Onu yanlış söylemişim. Siz bağırmamışsınız, sizin adınıza arayan biri bağırmış,”* dedi. 
*“Benim adıma arayan Mustafa Cesur bütün telefon konuşmalarını benim yanımdan yaptı, kimseye bağırmadı. Bu da yalan.”* 
*“Ben bir daha araştırayım, tekrar konuşalım”* dedi. 
Biraz sonra gene aradı. 
*“Gazetenin basılmamasını siz istemişsiniz” dedi. “Matbaadakiler, İstanbul şehri basmayacaklarını söylemişler, siz de hiçbir yeri basmayın demişsiniz, onun için basmamışlar.”* 
*“Bu da yalan” dedim, “çünkü öyle bir talimat vermedim. Kim, gazetesinin basılmasına engel olur?”* 
Sonra da asıl düşüncemi açıkladım. 
*“Sana bu kadar çok yalan söylediklerine göre biri bilinçli bir şekilde, gazeteyi sabote etmek için basmamış. Aksi takdirde durumu açıklamak için niye birbirini tutmayan bu kadar çok yalan söylesinler?”* 
Karaalioğlu, *“bizim gazeteden kimse Taraf’ı sabote etmez. Burada benden habersiz böyle bir şey yapamazlar. Bizimkiler, ‘bazı yerlerde dört bin gazete eksik basacağız’ demişler, siz yanlış anlayıp sadece dört bin gazete basılacağını sanıp, hiçbirini basmayın demişsiniz.”* 
*“Bu da yalan,”* dedim, *“çünkü matbaayla en az on beş kere konuştular, ben hepsini dinledim, bir konuşma yanlış anlaşılır, on beş konuşma yanlış anlaşılmaz. Gazetenin basılmasını istemesek bir defa söyleriz, neden on beş kere arayıp bastırmak için ısrar edelim?”* 
Karaalioğlu’na *“bir para sorunu mu var”* diye de sordum, *“hayır, bir para sorunu yok, hepsinin çeklerini ödediniz, kağıt konusu da önemli değil, çok az bir açığınız var, basılmamasının nedeni bunlar değil, sadece yanlış anlaşılma,”* dedi. 
Ben de *“yanlış anlaşılma olamayacağını, artarda bu kadar çok ve birbirini tutmayan yalanlar söyleyenlerin gazeteyi bilinçli olarak sabote ettiklerini,”* tekrar edip gerçeği ortaya çıkarmasını rica ettim. 
Karaalioğlu da gerçeğin sadece *“yanlış anlaşılma”* olduğunda ısrar etti. 
Benin anladığım Karaalioğlu seyahatteyken *“bir el”* gazetenin matbaasına uzandı ve bizim gazetenin basılmasını engelledi. 
*“O elin”* kimin eli olduğunu birileri biliyordur. 
Yakında hepimiz öğreniriz. 
Böyle büyük *“mesleki günahların”* suçlusu hiçbir zaman gizli kalmaz. 
Bu tür *“günahları”* da ne gazeteciler affeder, ne de okurlar affeder.

----------


## bozok

*GüNEY DENİZ SAHA KOMUTANLIğI NEDEN HEDEFTE?*



25.03.2010 

Anayasa değişikliği, *Kafes, Balyoz, Ergenekon* derken *Kıbrıs*’ı unuttuk gitti. KKTC’de *18 Nisan 2010* da cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimi var, ama Türkiye’de Kıbrıs’ın lafı bile edilmiyor. Sanki Pasifik’in ortasında uzak bir ada Kıbrıs.

Kıbrıs’ta *Talat* ve *Hiristofyas* arasında görüşmeler sürerken *Rum Meclisi* Kıbrıs’ta garantörlüğü kabul etmeyeceğine dair bir karar almış, Türkiye’nin garantörlüğünü kabul etmeyeceğini bir ay kadar önce ilan etmişti. ABD’nin ve AB’nin de Kıbrıs’ta istediği çözümün ana damarını adanın Türk askerinden arındırılması oluşturuyor. *ABD*, *AB* ve *AKP* açıkça *Mehmet Ali Talat*’ı destekliyor.

TSK, Türkiye’nin garantörlüğünün olmadığı bir çözüme karşı, çünkü Türkiye’nin Kıbrıs’ta söz hakkının kalmadığı bir çözümde, anlaşmanın geri kalan maddelerinin anlam taşımayacağını, zaman içinde adanın tamamen Rumların denetimine geçeceğini, Akdeniz’deki güvenliğimizin zarar göreceğini biliyor.

KKTC’nin güvenliğinden, ülkemizin *NATO*’ya bağlı olmayan tek ordusu *Ege Komutanlığı*’na bağlı olan *Güney Deniz Saha Komutanlığı* sorumludur. Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral *Kadir Sağdıç* ve Foça üıkarma Gemileri Komutanı Tuğamiral *Fatih Ilgar*, "*Ergenekon Terör ürgütü üyesi*" oldukları iddiası ile “sanık” durumundalar. İnternet ortamında atılan iftiralarla intihara sürüklenen Albay *Berk Erden* de Güney Deniz Saha Komutanlığı’nda görevliydi.

*“Kıbrıs’ta ABD ve AB’nin dayattığı çözüme karşı olan komutanlar tasfiye mi ediliyor?”* sorusu geliyor insanın aklına.

KKTC’deki cumhurbaşkanlığı seçiminde iki güçlü aday var, Başbakan Derviş Eroğlu ve KKTC Cumhurbaşkanı Mehmet Ali Talat… ABD, AB ve AKP Talat’ı desteklese de, içinde Türkiye’nin garantörlüğünün olmadığı bir çözüme karşı olan Başbakan Eroğlu kamuoyu yoklamalarında önde gidiyor.

*AKP İşİN İüİNDE*
*Ulusal Birlik Partisi*(UBP) parti adayı olarak Eroğlu’nu belirlemiş olmasına rağmen UBP’nin ağır toplarından Tahsin Ertuğruloğlu Ankara’da Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’la ve Abdullah Gül’le görüştükten sonra adaylığını açıkladı. Seçilme şansı olmayan Ertuğruloğlu’nun adaylığı Talat’ın önünü açmayı hedefleyen bir manevraydı.

Eroğlu hükümetinin mecliste kıl payı bir çoğunluğu vardı ve Ertuğruloğlu’nun adaylığı UBP içinde bir kriz yaratabilirdi. Ancak DP lideri Serdar Denktaş, partisinin Derviş Eroğlu’nu destekleyeceğini ve hükümet krizine izin vermeyeceğini ilan etmesiyle oyun bozuldu.

UBP, Ertuğruloğlu’nu gönül rahatlığıyla partiden ihraç etti.

Ankara’daki toz dumandan Türk kamuoyu KKTC’de olan bitenden habersiz gibi.

Halbuki Kıbrıs’ta yaşananlar Türkiye’deki çatışmanın bir parçası.

“*Benim kaybetmem AKP’nin kaybetmesidir*” diyen Talat aslında, “Benim gidişim AKP’nin gidişinin işaret fişeği olacaktır, AKP, ABD ve AB gereğini yapmalıdır” diye feryat ediyor.

Ankara toz duman içindeyken KKTC’de her an her şey olabilir, çünkü ABD ve AB heyetleri yoğun bir faaliyet içinde orada.

CHP’nin de acilen bir heyet gönderip KKTC’de olan biteni yakından takip etmesi, AKP’nin kaldırdığı toz bulutunun ardında neler gizlendiğini halka anlatması gerekiyor.


*A. Metin Akpınar*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*"Jandarma Kriminalden Kazık Yedim"*

 

*Bir şok ses kaydı daha...*

Ergenekon davasıyla ilgili yeni bir ses kaydı internete düştü 

Nerede, nasıl kaydedildiği belli olmayan kayıttaki kişinin Albay Dursun üiçek olduğu iddia ediliyor. üiçek, 9 dakikalık kayıtta çok tartışılan *‘İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’*yla ilgili çarpıcı detaylar anlatıyor. İşte o kayıttan bölümler: 

- Jandarma Kriminal’den kazık yedim. şu safhaya gelmesek, Jandarma Kriminali mahkemeye verecektim. 

- Jandarma Kriminal şu anda süreci tersine çevirecek, karşı taarruzu başlatacak tarihi bir konumda. Ya bu kararını yazacak veya biz eskimeye devam edeceğiz. 

- Bir sıkıntıları varsa da bizi daha tarafsız baskı altına almayan bir yere yönlendirsinler. Eğer doğruyu yazamayacaklarsa bizi iyice batırmasınlar. 

- şimdi benim (belgeyle ilgili) beklentim, analizler... Savcı ne istiyorsa, onlar yapılsın. Türkiye’de veya dünyada nerde yapılıyorsa bize yol göstersinler. 

- Otuz yıl hizmet ettiğim kurumla atılan bir iftirayı temizlemek için hesaplaşmak zorunda kalacağız. Zaten işi yanlış yönetenler onlar. Bu konuda çok kırgınım. H. Paşa zaten k..ından korkuyor. 

- B.’la konuştum, kızımın avukatıyla görüştüler. Kim bizim avukatlığımızı yapacak, muhalefet yapacak, siyasetçiler yapacak. Başbakan’a karşı, siyasete karşı, ona karşı, buna karşı savaşıyorum. 

- Tek şüphem işte pazarlıklar falan. Biz bir senedir çekiliyoruz karşı taarruza geçeceksek en uygun bölge benim bulunduğum yer. 



*1.4.2010 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Hiç Bir şekilde Onlara Acımıyorum*

 

*Balbay ve üzkan içeride olmayı hakediyor.*

Gazeteci - yazar Cüneyt üzdemir'in 5N 1K'da dün geceki konuğu yazar *Perihan Mağden'*di. Medya dünyasının en sivri dilli ismi yazarı uzun zamandır ortalıkta yok ama öyle görünüyor ki formundan bir şey kapatmamış.. Yine sözünü sakınmadı. Ergenekon tutuklusu olarak bulunan Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay'a ağır ithamlarda bulundu. Ayşe Arman'la yaşadığı polemiğe değindi. _"Benim nazarımda kaç para ettiğini tanımlayacak bir rakam keşfedilmedi henüz. Onun tazminatlardan alınan para harcanamaz bence, köpeklere bağışlayacaksın."_ dedi. TSK'ya ve Genelkurmay Başkanı'na sataştı... 

*DAHA FAZLA ERGENEKON DAVASI AüILSIN* 
Ergenekon davasında taraf olduğunu söyleyen Mağden daha fazla Ergenekon davasının açılması gerektiğini belirtti. Mustafa Balbay ile Tuncay üzkan'ın ise içeride olmalarını hakettiğini söyleyen Mağden_ ''Bunlar Ergenekon ayağı değilse kim. Bu kadar delil olan davada biz felsefik bir davadan szö etmiyoruz. O yüzden ben bu davada tarafım''_ ifadelerinde bulundu. 

*ORDU KENDİ İşİNİ YAPSIN* 
Kendisinin aşırı derecede taraf olduğunu söyleyen Mağden üzdemir'in latifesi üzerine TSK'ya çattı._ ''Burada eleştirilecek TSK var''_ diyen Mağden ağır ithamlarda bulundu. _''Genelkurmay Başkanı şu aşamada istifa etmeliydi. Hani ulusalcılar ordu göreve diye bağırıyorlarya bende bağırıyorum ordu göreve diye. Ordu kendi işini yapsın''_ ifadelerinde bulunan Perihan Mağden TSK'ya resmen ateş püskürdü. 


*ensonhaber*

*01.04.2010*

----------


## bozok

*23 nolu ajandanın sırrı*  


*01.04.2010 Perşembe 10:09 / VATAN GZT.* 
*Ergenekon'da tutuklanan Osman Gürbüz'ün ajandasından; polisten savcıya, bürokrattan subaya yüzlerce kişinin telefon numarası çıktı.*
Ergenekon operasyonları kapsamında tutuklanan ve kamuoyunda 'İkinci Yeşil' olarak bilinen Osman Gürbüz'de ele geçirilen ajandada emniyet müdürlerinden alay komutanlarına, savcılardan müsteşar muavinlerine kadar yüzlerce kişinin telefon numaraları çıktı. 
Akşam Gazetesi'nin haberine göre, 12 Mart 1995'te 17 kişinin ölümü ile sonuçlanan Gazi katliamının kilit isimlerinden olduğu iddia edilen Gürbüz'den ele geçirilen ve 23 numaralı küçük telefon fihristinde Yargıtay Onursal Başkanı Vural Savaş ve HSYK üyesi Ali Suat Ertosun'un ad ve telefonları da bulunuyor. Ertosun için Adalet Bakanlığı Başmüfettişi olarak not düşülürken İzmir ve İstanbul'a kayıtlı iki sabit telefonunun numaraları da yazılmış. Mavi kaplı telefon defterinde ise Yargıtay Onursal Başkanı Vural Savaş'ın ismi de yer alıyor. Osman Gürbüz'ün defterinde Vural Savaş'ın kullandığı 0533...numarası kayıtlı olarak gözüküyor.
*406 SAYFA TELEFON KAYDI*
Ergenekon operasyonunda tutuklananlarla irtibatı olduğu gerekçesiyle gözaltına alınan Osman Gürbüz'ün Antalya şirinyayla ve Yeşilbahçe mahallelerindeki ev ve işyerinde yapılan aramalarda birçok dokümana el konulmuştu. Gürbüz'ün evinde çıkan üç ajandada ilginç isimler ve bilgiler ortaya çıktı. Ajandaların telefon fihristlerinde, emniyet müdürlerinden alay komutanlarına, savcılardan müsteşar muavinlerine kadar 406 sayfa telefon kaydı bulunuyor. 
*ASKER VE POLİS TELEFONLARI*
SoruşturmanIn yürütüldüğü İstanbul Emniyeti'ndeki incelemelerde 23 numaralı ajandada bazı kamu görevlilerinin isimleri şöyle geçiyor; Akın amir, Hacı Ali polis, Mustafa A. müdür, Develi Jandarma, Develi Adliye, Yüzbaşı Ahmet, Astsubay üzkan, Kurmay Binbaşı, Salim ü., Balat'la ilgili Mesut Y., Burak Terör, Behçet Müdür, Ergun cinayette, Başçavuş Hikmet D., İsmail ü. daire başkanlığı, istihbarat müdürü Selahattin D.

...

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz’da 9 tahliye*  


*Balyoz soruşturmasında 6 muvazzaf 3 emekli subay tahliye oldu tutuklu sayısı 25’e indi* 
*31.3.2010 / VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 

BALYOZ Güvenlik Harekat Planı soruşturması kapsamında tutukluluğa itiraz eden dokuz sanık için tahliye kararı çıktı. 
Geçtiğimiz ay cezaevine gönderilen 3’ü emekli 6’sı muvazzaf toplam dokuz subay hakkında yapılan itirazları değerlendiren 9’uncu Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti, sanıkların tutuksuz yargılanmalarına karar verdi. 
*Tahliye kararını heyet verdi*
Verilen karar doğrultusunda muvazzaflardan Tuğamiral Aziz üakmak, Erdek Mayın Filo Komutanı Tümamiral Cem Gürdeniz, Konya İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Hüseyin üzçoban, Albay Hasan Basri Aslan, Albay Taylan üakır ve Yarbay Yusuf Kelleli ile emekli komutanlardan Korgeneral Metin Yavuz Yalçın, Tümamiral Ali D. Kutluk ve Koramiral Feyyaz üğütçü tutuksuz yargılanmak üzere serbest bırakıldı. 
*üarşaf, Sakal, Suga ve Oraj* 
Sanık avukatlarının ilk olarak İstanbul 9’uncu Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Nöbetçi Hakimi İdris Asan’a başvurdukları ancak talepleri reddedilince bu kez İstanbul 9’uncu Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne başvurdukları öğrenildi. Başvuruyu inceleyen İstanbul 9’uncu Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin heyeti, sanıkların tahliyesine karar verdi. 
Balyoz Harekat Planı soruturması kapsamında tutuklanan sanıkların 1’inci Ordu Karargahı’nda yapılan plan seminerine katıldıkları ve Balyoz Planı’nda yer alan “üarşaf, Sakal, Suga ve Oraj” harekat planlarında adlarının geçtiği suçlamaları yöneltilmişti. 
Tümamiral Ramazan Cem Gürdeniz’in, Balyoz Planı’nın bir parçası olduğu bildirilen Suga’da SUGA Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nın Kurmay Başkanı olduğu iddia ediliyordu. Tümamiral Gürdeniz, darbe planının yapıldığı dönemde Albay rütbesindeydi. 
*11 numaralı CD’de geçiyor*
Taraf gazetesine gönderilen 19 CD’den Deniz Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek’e ait 2002’de hazırlanmış 11 numaralı CD’de, Tuğamiral Aziz üakmak’ın adı “Tuğamiral ve tümamiral olacak” vurgusuyla geçmişti. Tuğamiral üakmak sorgusunda bu notla ilgili olarak, “Böyle bir liste mümkün değil. Ancak sınıf birincisiydim. Bu tip bir çalışmayı askerler gerçekleştirmez. Bu tip kararları siyasetçiler alır” diye konuşmuştu.  

Devamı: http://haber.gazetevatan.com/haberdetay.asp?Newsid=297326#ixzz0jpqTuDNj

----------


## bozok

*şimdi de Kanadalı Hasan ve Taklit Ses!* 



1 Nisan 2010 / avazturk.com

*Müyesser YILDIZ

Yurtdışından gönderilen telefon mesajları, elektronik postalar, Mehmet Ali rumuzlu cephane yüklü kamyon ihbarlarından sonra şimdi de “Kanadalı Hasan Ergeç” çıktı.*


*“İrtica Eylem Planı”* adlı belgeyi hazırladığı öne sürülen Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’e ait olduğu söylenen *“şok ses kaydı”*nın, bu kişi tarafından 31 Mart günü Türkiye saatiyle 11.00, Kanada saatiyle 03.00’te habervaktim.com adlı internet sitesine gönderildiği bildirildi. Bu tespiti yapan Albay üiçek’in Avukatı İrem üiçek, *“Alb. Dursun üiçek’in sesi de alçakça taklit edilmeye çalışılmıştır”* dedi.

üiçek’e ait olduğu iddia edilen ses kaydıyla ilgili bir açıklama yapan Avukat İrem üiçek, Albay Dursun üiçek’e ait olmadığını belirttiği bu kaydın, *“Düzmece ve maksatlı olarak, şeref ve onurdan yoksun birileri tarafından oluşturulduğunu”* söyledi. Kasedin, *“Kanadalı olduğunu iddia eden, 32 yaşındaki Hasan Ergeç”* isimli faili meçhul, sahte bir kişi tarafından gönderildiğinin anlaşıldığını bildiren üiçek, bilgileri doğrulamadan ve sorgulamadan yapılan bu haberin amacının, *“kamuoyunda müvekkiline ve yürütülen soruşturmaya karşı kuşku yaratmak”* olduğunu kaydetti.

*üiçek Kendi Kendine mi Konuştu?*

Kasedin içeriğine ilişkin değerlendirmelerde de bulunan Avukat İrem üiçek, şu hususlara dikkat çekti:

*“Hukuk dışı yollarla elde edilmiş, en önemlisi müvekkilimin, söylemediği sözler söylemiş, daha önce hiç görüşmediği kişilerle görüşmüş şekilde yansıtılması hukuksuzluğa prim vermektir. Habere konu yayın incelendiğinde görülecektir ki, iş bu yayın karşılıklı konuşma olarak yansıtılmasına rağmen nedense yalnızca Dursun üiçek’in konuşması duyulmaktadır. Cümleler anlamsız, kesik kesik ve düzensiz bir sırada ilerlemektedir. Yine Albay Dursun üiçek’in kullanmadığı kelimelerin bilinçli olarak kullanıldığı tespit edilmiştir. şöyle ki, ‘kazık yedim, tashih ederler, ha…, k..ından korkuyor, eşşek kadar, Baykal’la konuştu, hakimlerle falan, biz eskimeye devam edeceğiz’ şeklinde ifadeler, 24 yılımı paylaştığım müvekkilimin konuşma üslubu ile örtüşmemektedir.”*

Devam eden bir soruşturma sürecinde *“yargısız infaz ve baskıyla”* karşı karşıya olduklarını, *“şok ses kaydı”* konusunda da hukuki yollara başvuracaklarını ifade eden İrem üiçek, şunları söyledi:

*“Müdürlüğünü yaptığı şubenin görevleri arasında olmayan, irtica ile mücadele konusunda görevli başka bir şube varken aynı konuda, yazmadığı ve imzalamadığı bir planı, bazı odaklar istedi diye kabullenmeyerek, hakkını araması, insanlık dışı yargısız infaza baş kaldırması, pes etmeyerek gerçeklerin ortaya çıkması ve adaletin tecellisi için mücadele etmesi her masum ve şerefli insanın en doğal hakkıdır. Yasal delile dayanmayan haksız suçlamalarla nöbetçi bir hakim tarafından iki kez tutuklanan, üzerine atılı suçları işlediğine yönelik hiçbir yasal delil olmaması nedeniyle mahkeme heyeti kararı ile her iki seferde de kısa sürede serbest bırakılan Albay üiçek’in, ilahi adaletin peşinde koşan ve yılmadan mücadele eden bir insan olduğunu; demokratik, laik, sosyal bir hukuk devleti olan anayasal düzene sadık kalacağı konusunda namusu ve şerefi üzerine ettiği yemine bağlı kaldığını; ne darbeci ve ne de cuntacı olmadığını defalarca ifade etmesine rağmen, ona yönelik iftira ve yargısız infazların sürdürülmesi inanç ve insanlık değerlerinin ayaklar altına alınması anlamına gelmez mi? Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in böylesi suç unsuru içeren ve askeri kriterlerden uzak bir plan hazırlamasını ve onu amirlerine sunmasını kabul etmek, ona yapılabilecek en alçakça iftiradır. Albay Dursun üiçek’in aylardır mesnetsiz ve peşin hükümlü yorumlarla suçlu ilan edilmesi, yargısız infazla birilerinin üzerine attığı suçu kabul etmeye zorlanması, insanlık ve hukuk dışıdır.”*


...

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'da 19 tahliye daha* 

*Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında 19 kişi daha tahliye oldu*

*1.4.2010 / DHA / VATAN GZT.* 

BALYOZ Güvenlik Harekat Planı soruşturması kapsamında emekli askerler Korgeneral Engin Alan, Orgeneral üetin Doğan, Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeli, Tuğgeneral İzzet Ocak, Albay Kubilay Aktaş, Albay Suat Aytın, Albay Bülent Tuncay, Albay ümit üzcan ile muvazzaf tutuklular Tümamiral Semih üetin, Tümgeneral İhsan Balabanlı, Tuğgeneral Bekir Memiş, Albay Yüksel Gürcan, Albay Levent üehreli, Albay Abdullah Zafer Arısoy, Albay Recep Yıldız, Albay Mustafa ünsel Yarbay Ali Rıza Sözen, Astsubay Musa Fariz, Yarbay Hanifi Yıldırım tahliye oldu. Bugün gerçekleşen tahliyelerle soruşturma kapsamında tutuklananların sayısı 6'ya düştü.

Balyoz soruşturmasında tahliyelerin gerekçesi : "Haklarında kuvvetli suç şüphesini gösteren olguların bulunmaması, bir kısım şüphelilerin mahkemeye sevk edilmeden doğrudan serbest bırakılması, bir kısım şüphelilerin mahkemece serbest bırakılması, bir kısım şüphelilerin avukatların itirazı üzerine mahkeme heyetlerince serbest bıraklıması, tutuksuz yargılamanın yargının amacına ulaşmasına engel teşkil etmemesi, yüklenen suçun hukuki vasfının değişmesi ihtimali."



Devamı: http://haber.gazetevatan.com/Balyozd...#ixzz0js8fWGHH

----------


## bozok

*üetin Doğan'dan ilk açıklama* 

*üetin Doğan: Türk halkını yanımda hissettim*

*İsmail AKTAş/İSTANBUL,(DHA) / VATAN* 

BALYOZ Güvenlik Harekat Planı soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan ve tutukluluğa yapılan itiraz sonucu bugün tahliyesini karar verilen askerlerden emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, Silivri Cezaevi'nden ayrıldı. üetin Doğan, cezavi çıkışı basın mensuplarına yaptığı açıklamada, "Türk halkını arkamda hissettim" dedi. 

Tahliye kararının ardından üetin Doğan'ı, Silivri Cezaevi'nde almak üzere iki otomobil geldi. Cezaevine giren bir otomobille dışarı çıkan üetin Doğan, gazetecilere yapığı açıklamada, " Saat çok geç oldu. Siz evinize gidin ben de gideyim. üok çok teşekkür ederim, bana yazılan mektuplara, çekilen telgraflara. Her şeyi ile Türk halkını yanımda hissettim. üok teşekkür ediyorum. Orada da bir görev yaptığıma inanıyorum. Adalet yerini bulucaktır. Ama gecikmiş olarak değil diyelim. İnşallah sonunu da getiririz. Hep beraber, güzel ve aydınlık günlere, ulusça kavuşacağımıza inanıyorum. Tahliye ile ilgili söyleyecek bir şey yok. Gecikmiş bir olay demekten başka bir şey diyemiyorum" dedi.

üetin Doğan'ın avukatı Celal ülgen de, "İlk günden beri Balyoz'un sahte bir plan olduğunu söyledim. `Gerçekle ilgisi yoktur' dedim. Sözüm doğru çıktı. Gerçi tahliye, beraat demek değildir. Yargı aşaması devam edecek. Bu aşamada bütün gerçekler ortaya cıkacak. Türkiye'ye karşı kurulan komplo da çökmek üzeredir. üöküş devam edecektir. Türkiye, her türlü olumsuzluğa rağmen aydınlık günlere ulaşacaktır" diye konuştu.

Avukat ülgen, tahliye gerekçesi ile ilgili sorulan soruyu, "Birinci neden kuvvetli şüphe bulunmadığı yönünde. İkinci neden aynı iddialarla gözaltına alınan bazı şüphelilerin savcılıkca serbest bırakılması. üçüncü neden tahliyelerin bir kısmının, bir mahkemenin kurulu tarafından incelenmiş olması ve o kurulun tahliye gerçekleştirmiş olması. Dördüncü neden de savunma avukatlarının itiraz dilekçelerinde belirtiği nedenler" diye cevapladı. 


Devamı: http://haber.gazetevatan.com/Cetin_Dogandan_ilk_aciklama/297528/1/Gundem#ixzz0jsSwodmy

----------


## bozok

*Savcı üz'e suç duyurusu* 


*2.4.2010 - 18:10 / gazeteport.com.tr*


*''Ergenekon'' soruşturmasını yürüten İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz hakkında, ''kendini askerliğe yaramayacak hale getirdiği ve askerlikten kurtulmak için hile kullandığı'' iddiasıyla suç duyurusunu bulunuldu.* 

*İSTANBUL-* Sultanahmet'teki İstanbul Adalet Sarayı'na gelen birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Sevgi Erenerol'un avukatı Vural Ergül, Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz hakkında hazırladığı suç duyurusu dilekçesini, Kütahya Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderilmek üzere İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına sundu. 


Suç duyurusu dilekçesinde, Savcı üz'ün, 269. kısa dönem erbaş olarak 21 Temmuz 1999 tarihinde ilgili askerlik şubesine sevk olduğu, 2 Ağustos 1999 tarihinde Kütahya Hava Er Eğitim Okulu Komutanlığı Erbaş Bölüğü'ne katıldığı bildirildi. 


Dilekçede, Zekeriya üz'ün 9 ay hava değişimi kullandıktan sonra ''Askerliğe elverişli değildir'' raporu ile terhis olduğu belirtilerek, üz'ün rapora esas alınan beyanında ''çocukluğundan bu yana şişman olduğunu'' söylediği anlatıldı. 


Dilekçede, şu ifadelere yer verildi: ''Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri Sağlık Yeteneği Yönetmeliği ve bu yönetmeliğin eki olan hastalık ve arızalar listesinde belirlenen boy kilo oransızlığında görünmeyi amaçlayarak, konsantre karbonhidrat kullanımı ile bedenin boy kilo oranını bozmak suretiyle kendisini askerliğe yaramayacak hale getiren ve böylelikle askerlikten kurtulmak için yalan beyanda bulunarak hile yapan şikayetlinin kutsal vatan görevinden kaçmak için kendisini askerliğe elverişsiz hale getirdiği suçu sabittir. 


Bu sebeplerle de şüpheli hakkında atılı suçlar nedeniyle soruşturma yapılmasını, şüphelinin lehine ve aleyhine olan tüm yasal kanıtlar toplanarak, şüpheli hakkında Askeri Ceza Kanunu'nun 79. ve 81. ile Türk Ceza Kanunu'nun 53. ve 206. maddeleri gereğince cezalandırılması istemiyle kamu davası açılmasını talep ederim.'' 

(AA)

----------


## bozok

*Muhbir iddiasına yalanlama* 

**

*2.4.2010 - 09:00 /* *gazeteport.com.tr*

*Reşadiye baskınında PKK’ya yardımdan tutuklanan muhtarın jandarma muhbiri olduğu iddia edildi. Haber üzerine bir açıklama yapan Tokat Valiliği, köy muhtarının haber elemanı olarak kullanıldığına dair bir belgeye rastlanmadığını bildirdi.* 

*TOKAT -* Reşadiye İlçesi’nde 7 askerin şehit olduğu, 3 askerin de yaralandığı sisli pusunun ardından da yine ‘muhbir’ skandalı çıktı. Teröristlere ‘yardımyataklık’ suçlamasıyla tutuklanan Gökköy Muhtarı Hidayet İlk’in aynı zamanda Jandarma’ya da muhbirlik yaptığı belirlendi.

‘Demokratik Açılım Süreci’ çerçevesindeki çalışmalar sürerken, Reşadiye’nin Sazak Köyü Kırsalı’nda 7 Aralık 2009’da 7 askerin şehit olmasıyla sonuçlanan hain saldırıyla ilgili hemadli hem Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’nın başlattığı soruşturmada ilginç bilgilere ulaşıldı.

Soruşturma çerçevesinde, şehit olan askerlerin vatani görevini yaptığı Sazak Karakolu’nun Komutanı Başçavuş Sedat K., Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı tarafından başlatılan soruşturma kapsamında, olayda ihmali olduğu gerekçesiyle Tokat Jandarma Komutanlığı emrine çekildi. 


*JANDARMANIN MUHBİRİ* 
Habertürk'ün haberine göre, halen soruşturması süren Başçavuş Sedat K.’nun yerine ise Baydarlı Karakol Komutanı Başçavuş Adem G. atandı. Başçavuştan görevi devralan Adem G., bölgede yeni bir uygulamaya imza attı. Başçavuş G. mıntıkasına hakim olabilmek için en az ayda bir kez bölgedeki 16 köy vemahalle muhtarları ile toplantı düzenleyip sonucunu da Reşadiye Jandarma Komutanı’na detaylı olarak bildirmeye başladı.

Reşadiye Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nın şehit askerlerle ilgili başlattığı soruşturma kapsamında, PKK’ya yardımve yataklık yaptığı iddiasıyla tutuklanan Gökköy Muhtarı Hidayet İ.’nin çift taraflı çalıştığı tespit edildi.

Teröristlere, askerlerin Reşadiye’den hareket ettiğini haber vermek ve olaydan sonra minibüsle teröristleri kaçırmakla suçlanan Muhtar Hidayet İlk, halen cezaevinde tutuklu bulunuyor. Jandarma’nın da Muhtar Hidayet İlk’ten ‘haber elemanı’ olarak yararlandığı soruşturma sırasında ortaya çıktı. 15 yıl önce DHKP-C terör örgütüne yardımve yataklık ettiği iddiasıyla bir süre gözaltında kalan Muhtar İlk’in bir yandan teröristlere bilgi verirken diğer yandan çift taraflı çalışıp Jandarma’ya muhbirlik yaparak yanlış yönlendirdiği iddia ediliyor.

Reşadiye’ye 30 kilometre mesafede olan Gökköy’ün 30 hanesi ve 183 nüfusu bulunuyor. 


*Pusuda 7 asker şehit olmuştu* 

7 Aralık 2009’da Reşadiye’den karakola dönüşte pusuya düşürülen araçta bulunan Uzman üavuş Harun Arslanbey askerler Onur Bozdemir, Kemal Pide, Ferit Demir, Yakup Mutlu, Cengiz Sarıbaş ve Fatih Yonca şehit olurken, Uzman üavuş Yusuf üztürk, Arif Temel ve aracın sürücüsü Emrah Mandıralı saldırıdan yaralı olarak kurtuldu. Yaralı üç asker hala yaşadıklarını üzerinden atamadığı için Ankara’daki rehabilitasyon merkezinde tedavi görüyor. Demokratik açılım tartışmaları sırasında yaşanan hain saldırıyı PKK’nın Koçgiri grubunun gerçekleştirdiği Genelkurmay’ın telsiz konuşmalarını dinlemesiyle ortaya çıkmıştı. 


*Türkiye’yi sarsan olaylarda onlar var*
JANDARMA ve polisin kullandığı ‘haber elemanları’ daha öncede Türkiye’nin gündemini değiştiren saldırılarda ortaya çıktı.Hrant Dink suikastı öncesinde Jandarma’nın muhbiri Coşkun İğci, iki jandarma görevlisine Dink’i Yasin Hayal’in öldüreceğini ve kendisinden silah istediğini ihbar etmişti. 


Dink cinayetinin büyük abisi Erhan Tuncel ise polisi muhbiri olarak üniversitede görev yapıyordu. Tuncel’in o dönem Trabzon Emniyet Müdürü olarak görev yapan Ramazan Akyürek’in kayıtlı muhbiri olduğu iddia edilmişti. Emniyet Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Emin Aslan’ın tutuklandığı uyuşturucu operasyonunda, Arslan ile yakın ilişkisi olduğu belirlenen uyuşturucu baronu Habib Kanat’ın 2001 yılından itibaren emniyet muhbiri olduğu ortayla çıkmıştı. 


Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in tutuklandığı davanın eklerinde, Jandarma üsteğmen Ersin Esirger’a ait bilgisayarında 329 haber elemanı deşifre olmuştu. 


*VALİLİK: BüYLE BİR BELGE YOK*
Haber üzerine Tokat Valiliği'nden açıklama geldi. Valilik, köy muhtarının haber elemanı olarak kullanıldığına dair bir belgeye rastlanmadığını bildirdi.

Yapılan araştırma sonucu Hidayet İlk'in haber elemanı olarak kullanıldığına dair herhangi bir belgeye rastlanmadığı ifade edilen açıklamada, şunlar kaydedildi: 


''2 Nisan 2010 tarihli bir basın yayın organında yayınlanan '7 şehitli baskında muhbir skandalı' başlıklı bir haberde '7 askerin şehit edildiği Reşadiye baskınında PKK'ya yardım etmekten tutuklanan muhtarın, jandarmanın da muhbiri olduğu ve çift taraflı çalıştığı' iddiası yer almıştır. Tokat ili Reşadiye ilçesi Gökköy Muhtarı Hidayet İlk, Reşadiye Sazak bölgesinde 7 Aralık 2009'da meydana gelen güvenlik güçlerine silahlı saldırı olayı ile ilgili olarak 29 Aralık 2009 tarihinde 'Devletin birliği ve bütünlüğüne saldırı, yardım ve yataklık' suçlarından tutuklanmış ve Tokat T Tipi Kapalı Cezaevi'ne teslim edilmiştir. Tutukluluk hali devam eden söz konusu şahsın duruşma tarihi henüz belli değildir. *Yapılan araştırmada, Hidayet İlk'in haber elemanı olarak kullanıldığına dair herhangi bir belgeye rastlanılmamıştır. şahıs ile muhtar olmasından kaynaklanan görev ilişkisinin haricinde haberde ifade edildiği şekilde bir bağlantı bulunmamaktadır.''* 

...

----------


## bozok

*Cihaner ikinci duruşmaya katılacak 



02.04.2010 - 11:07 / gazeteport.com.tr

**Yargıtay'da bugün yapılan ilk duruşmaya katılmayan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in 14 Mayıs'taki ikinci duruşmaya katılması istendi.*

*ANKARA -* *Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in ''Ergenekon terör örgütü üyesi olmak'' suçlamasıyla yargılandığı dava dosyasını, incelemek için Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nden istedi.* 


Cihaner'in *''görevi kötüye kullanma''* ve *''evrakta sahtecilik''* suçlamasıyla yargılandığı dava, Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinde başladı. 


Duruşmaya Cihaner'in eşi Muhteber Cihaner, Avukatı Turgut Kazan, YARSAV Başkanı Emine ülker Tarhan, YARSAV Yönetim Kurulu üyeleri, Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Savcısı ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu ile bazı hakim ve savcılar izlemek üzere katıldı. 


Daire Başkanı Ersan ülker, Cihaner hakkında son soruşturma açılmasına ilişkin Tunceli Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin kararı ve eklerini okuyarak duruşmaya başladı. Cihaner'in üzerine atılı suçların yapıldığı dönemde Erzincan'da görevli hakim ve savcılar Metin Avşar, Nuh Kalkan, Fatih Mehmet Tok ve Ulaş Yılmaz'ın ifadelerinin alınması için Erzincan Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne talimat yazıldığını belirten ülker, bu kişilerden Metin Avşar'ın ifadesinin alındığını ve Avşar'ın daha önce Adalet müfettişlerine verdiği ifadeyi tekrar ettiğini söyledi. 


Cihaner'in savunmasının alınması için Erzincan Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne talimat yazıldığını, ancak sanık Cihaner'in başka bir suçtan tutuklanması nedeniyle savunmasının alınamadığını kaydeden ülker, sanık avukatlarından Asım Kılıç ve Baki Uzun'un duruşma arasında dilekçe vererek Cihaner'in *''Ergenekon terör örgütü üyesi olmak''* suçlamasıyla tutuklu bulunduğu Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin 2010/108 esas sayılı dosyasının Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesince getirilmesini talep ettiklerini söyledi. 


*"SORUşTURMA GüREVİ GEREğİ"*
Sanık Cihaner'in Avukatı Turgut Kazan da söz alarak, müvekkilinin ifadesi olmadığı için fazla bir şey söylemeyeceklerini belirtti. Erzurum 2. Ceza Ağır Mahkemesi'nde açılan dava ile Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi'nde görülen dava iddianamelerindeki suçlamaların benzerlik taşıdığını öne süren Kazan, isimsiz ve imzasız bir devlet görevlisi tarafından Tunceli Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderilen ihbar mektubunun her iki davaya da dayanak gösterilmesini eleştirdi. 


Avukat Kazan, sanık Cihaner'in yürüttüğü İsmail Ağa Cemaati ve Fethullah Gülen grubuna yönelik soruşturmaların görevinin gereği olduğunu, ancak ihbar mektubu nedeniyle bu soruşturmaların *''irticayla mücadele eylem planının Erzincan'da uygulanması''* şeklinde değerlendirildiğini öne sürdü. 

Sanık Cihaner'in görevi nedeniyle yürüttüğü soruşturmaların *''Ergenekon terör örgütüne üye olmak ve görevini kötüye kullanmak''* olarak değerlendirilemeyeceğini savunan Kazan, Cihaner'in tutuklu yargılandığı Erzurum iddianamesinden örnekler vererek, *iddianamede İsmail Ağa Cemaati ve Fethullah Gülen grubuna ilişkin soruşturmaların örgüt suçu olarak değerlendirildiğini* kaydetti. 


Soruşturma safhasında Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal'ın sanık Cihaner'e yönelttiği soruları da eleştiren Kazan, *''Gülen ve İsmail Ağa cemaatlerinin soruşturulması suç sayılıyor. Müvekkilim, görevi nedeniyle suçlanıyor, yargılanıyor. Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığı, Gülen soruşturmasının sorgulamasını,yargılamasını yapıyor''* diye konuştu*.* 


*İKİ DAVA BİRLEşTİRİLSİN TALEBİ*
Dava üzerinde *''sosyal alarmın''* tehlikelere yol açacağını öne süren Kazan, Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi'nden bu durumu, hassasiyetleri göz önünde bulundurmasını istedi. Kazan, Erzurum Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde açılan davada Cihaner'in üzerine atılan suçların görevinden dolayı ve görevi sırasında isnat edilen suçlar olduğunu ifade ederek, görülen dava ile Erzurum Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki dava arasında fiili ve şahsi bir bağlantı bulunduğu gerekçesiyle her iki davanın Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi'nde birleştirilmesini istedi. 

Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Savcısı, ifadesi alınmayan sanıkların ifadelerinin alınmasını ve Erzurum Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde Cihaner'in *''Ergenekon terör örgütü üyesi olmak''* suçlamasıyla yargılandığı dava dosyasının *''incelenmek üzere''* istenmesini talep etti. 


Duruşmaya verilen kısa aranın ardından Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi Başkanı Ersan ülker, 5271 Sayılı Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu'nun 196. maddesi ve Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulu'nun kararları uyarınca başka bir suçtan tutuklu Cihaner'in sorgusunun mahkeme huzurunda yapılması zorunluluğu bulunduğu için gelecek duruşmada Cihaner'in hazır bulunmasına karar verildiğini açıkladı. 


ülker, Cihaner'in Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı görevinde bulunduğu dönemde yürüttüğü Fethullah Gülen soruşturmasına ilişkin dosyanın, Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nın İsmail Ağa Cemaati ve Fethullah Gülen grubuna ilişkin yürüttüğü soruşturmaların akıbetlerinin sorulmasına karar verildiğini söyledi. 

Sanık avukatının talebi üzerine Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin 2010/108 sayılı dava dosyasının aslının tüm ekleriyle birlikte *''incelenmek üzere''* gelecek duruşmaya hazır edilmesi için Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na yazı yazılmasının kararlaştırıldığını da ifade eden ülker, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde devam eden dava ile görülen davanın birleştirilmesi talebinin ise daha sonra karara bağlanmasına hükmediğini belirterek, duruşmayı erteledi. 

(AA)

----------


## bozok

*Temizöz davasında olay çıktı* 



02.04.2010 - 17:05 / gazeteport.com.tr

*Kayseri Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz ve Cizre eski Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atağ'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 7 sanığın yargılandığı davada olay çıktı.*

*DİYARBAKIR -* Kayseri Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz ve Cizre eski Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atağ'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 7 sanığın yargılanmasına devam edildi. 


Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen duruşmada tutuklu sanıklar Albay Temizöz, Kamil Atağ, Tamer Atağ, Fırat Altın (Abdulhakim Güven), Hıdır Altuğ, Adem Yakin ve Kukel Atağ katıldı. Duruşmada, 1994 yılında öldürülen Abdulhamit Düdük'ün ağabeyi Nuri Düdük, tanık olarak dinlendi. Tanık Düdük, kardeşinin Irak'a ithalat ve ihracat yaptığını, şirket sahibi olduğunu anlattı. 


Kardeşinin terör örgütü PKK ile hiçbir ilgisinin olmadığını ifade eden Düdük, şunları söyledi: _''Kardeşim Irak'tan 63 bin dolar ile Türkiye'ye geldi. Cizre'de gözaltına alınıp, bırakıldı. Daha sonra bir tanıdığın yanında bir süre kaldı. Oradan ayrılırken, beyaz renkli plakasız bir toros marka araç tarafından aracının önü kesildi. Onu alıp Gürsoy köyünde tek kurşunla öldürdüler.''_ 


Kardeşinin öldürülmesi olayını daha sonra Mardin Jandarma Alay Komutanı şehit Albay Rıdvan üzden'e anlattığını belirten Düdük, _''Onun yaptığı araştırma sonucunda Temizöz'ün kardeşimle ilgili olarak, 'O devlet yanlısıydı. PKK'lılar öldürdü' dediği bana anlatıldı. Ben kardeşimin PKK'lılar tarafından öldürüldüğüne inanmıyorum. O, taşıdığı parası için öldürüldü. Araçta para bulunamadı''_ dedi. 


Düdük, kardeşinin öldürülmesiyle ilgili olarak Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, MİT Müsteşarlığı ve Milli Savunma Bakanlığına dilekçe yazdığını sözlerine ekledi. Tanık Düdük'ün ifadesinin ardından söz alan sanık Cemal Temizöz ve Adem Yakin, iddiaların asılsız olduğunu belirterek, *''Tanığın söylemleri görgüye dayalı değildir. Başkasından duyduklarını anlatmaktadır''* diye konuştu. 


Tanığın ifadesinin ardından, duruşmaya ara verdi. Mahkeme başkanı, Kırıkkale Cezaevinde tutuklu bulunan tanık Mehmet Nuri Binzet'in Diyarbakır E Tipi Cezaevine naklinin yapıldığını bildirdi. 


*YUMRUKLAşTILAR*
Duruşma sırasında Cizreli eski Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atak'ın yakını duruşmada tanık olarak dinlenen Abdülselam Binzet'e sözlü saldırıda bulundu. Bunun üzerine duruşmaya ara verilmesi üzerine Atak' ın yakını bu kez Binzet'e koridorda yumruklu saldırıda bulundu. Saldırı polislerin araya girmesiyle önlendi. 


*TUTUKLULUK HALİNİN DEVAMINA KARAR VERİLDİ* 
Kayseri Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz ve Cizre eski Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atağ'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 7 sanığın tutukluluk halinin devamına karar verildi. 


Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen duruşmada, tutuklu sanıklar Albay Temizöz, Kamil Atağ, Tamer Atağ, Fırat Altın (Abdulhakim Güven), Hıdır Altuğ, Adem Yakin ve Kukel Atağ hazır bulundu. 

Duruşmada, öldürülen Abdulrezzak Binzet'in kardeşi Abdulselam Binzet, tanık olarak dinlendi. 


Tanık Binzet, kardeşinin öldürüldükten sonra Cizre-Silopi kara yolu kenarına bırakıldığını anlattı. 

Kardeşinin cesedinde işkence izlerinin bulunduğunu ifade eden Binzet, şunları söyledi: 


_''Kardeşimin ölümünden sonra aynı zamanda akrabamız olan Kamil Atağ'a giderek, bu olayı sorduk. Bize bu konuda yardımcı olmasını istedik. Kardeşim, bölgede sevilen bir insandı. Kimseyle bir problemi yoktu. Kamil Atağ, bu olayı araştıracağını bize söyledi. Bir süre sonra, Atağ kardeşimi, 2 polis memurunun öldürdüğünü söyledi. Onları yakalayıp, konuşturacağını anlattı. O esnada bulunduğumuz yerin yakınındaki bir düğünde patlama oldu. Kamil Atağ ile birlikte oraya gittik. Düğün yerine gelen jandarma ve emniyet görevlileri, benimde aralarında bulunduğum çok sayıda kişiyi gözaltına aldı. Bir gün sonra bırakıldık. O günden sonra Kamil Atağ ile aramız bozuldu.''_ 


Kardeşinin, Kamil Atağ tarafından öldürtüldüğünü iddia eden Binzet, _''Kamil Atağ ya kardeşimi niye öldürttüğünü anlatacak ya da 200 yıl bile geçse onunla düşman kalacağım. Birbirimizi öldüreceğiz''_ dedi. 

Bu esnada tanık Binzet ile sanık Kamil Atağ arasında tartışma yaşandı. 


*ADLİYE KORİDORUNDA DARP*
Tanık Abdulselam Binzet, beyanının ardından duruşma salonundan çıkarken, koridorda, sanık Kamil Atağ'ın yakını olduğu bildirilen bir şahıs tarafından saldırıya uğradı.


Tanığı yumrukla darp eden şahıs, polis tarafından gözaltına alındı. 


Bu arada müdahil avukatlar, tanık Binzet'i duruşma salonunun bulunduğu koridordan uzaklaştırdı. 


Müdahil avukat Cihan Aydın, tanık ve mağdurların bir takım riskleri göze alarak duruşmada ifade verdiğini belirterek, *''Bazı tanıklar, korktukları için ifadelerini geri almışlardır. Tanığımız, salon dışında saldırıya uğramıştır''* dedi. 


*SANIK AVUKATLARI SALONU TERK ETTİ* 
Mahkeme Başkanı Menderes Yılmaz, Kırıkkale Cezaevinde tutuklu bulunan tanık Mehmet Nuri Binzet'in Diyarbakır E Tipi Cezaevine naklinin yapıldığını bildirdi. 


Yılmaz, tanığın ifadelerinin ayrıntılı ve kapsamlı oluşu nedeniyle ayrı bir celsede detaylı olarak dinlenilmesinin uygun görüldüğünü belirtti. 


Tanık Binzet'in bu celse dinlenmesini isteyen sanık avukatların talebi mahkeme tarafından reddedildi. Bu karara itiraz eden sanık avukatları, duruşma salonunu terk etti. 


*DOSYANIN ASKERİ YARGITAY CUMHURİYET BAşSAVCILIğINA GüNDERİLMESİ* 
ünceki duruşmada, sanık Cemal Temizöz'ün avukatının dosyanın Askeri Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderilmesi talebine karşı, müdahil avukatlar ve Cumhuriyet Savcısı da görüşlerini yazılı olarak mahkemeye bildirdi. 


Mahkeme heyeti verdiği aranın ardından, talebin, bir kısım mağdur ve katılanlara tebliğ edileceğini, onların da 7 gün içerisinde vereceği cevabın ardından, ''mahkemenin görevsizlik kararı verilmesi talebinin reddi yönünde karar verilmesi durumunda'' dosyanın onaylı bir örneğinin Askeri Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderilmesine karar verdi. 


Mahkeme heyeti, Kayseri Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz ve Cizre eski Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atağ'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 7 sanığın tutukluluk halinin devamına karar verirken, duruşmayı 7 Mayıs 2010 tarihine erteledi.


*İSTENEN CEZALAR* 
Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca hazırlanan 104 sayfalık iddianamede, sanıkların TCK'nın ''adam öldürmek'', ''cürüm işlemek için teşekkül oluşturmak'' ve ''adam öldürmeye azmettirmek'' suçlarından cezalandırılmaları isteniyor. 


Sanıklardan Cemal Temizöz'ün 9, Kamil Atağ'ın 7, Tamer Atağ'ın 2, Adem Yakın'ın 7, Hıdır Altuğ'un 3, Fırat Altın'ın (Abdulhakim Güven) 6, Kukel Atağ'ın ise bir kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapisle cezalandırılmaları talep ediliyor. 


İddianamede, sanık Temizöz'ün 1993'te Cizre'de* ''terörle mücadele ediliyor''* görüntüsü altında *''korucu, itirafçı ve uzman çavuşlardan bir grup oluşturduğu''* ileri sürülüyor. ''Söz konusu grubun, süreç içerisinde asli görevinden ayrılarak, terör örgütü PKK'ya yardım ettiğinin değerlendirildiği ya da özel sebeplerden dolayı gözaltına aldıkları kişileri sorguladığı'' ifade edilen iddianamede, grubun bu sorgulanan kişilerden bir kısmını öldürdüğü öne sürülüyor.

...

----------


## bozok

*Avukat Yusuf Erikel'e yakalama emri* 


02.04.2010 - 19:48 / gazeteport.com.tr

*''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında mahkemece serbest bırakılan avukat Yusuf Erikel hakkında yakalama emri çıkarıldı.*

*İSTANBUL-* Gözaltına alındıktan sonra getirildiği Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesinde savcılık sorgusunun ardından sevk edildiği nöbetçi İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinden serbest kalan Erikel hakkında soruşturma savcılarınca mahkemeye yapılan itiraz, heyet tarafından değerlendirildi. 

Değerlendirme sonucunda, yeniden tutuklanması için Yusuf Erikel hakkında yakalama emri çıkarıldı. 

(aa)

----------


## bozok

*'Islak imza' ile ilgili önemli gelişme* 

*Albay Dursun üiçek'in imzası olduğu iddia edilen belgeyle ilgili iddianame mahkemeye sunuldu*

2.4.2010 / Ayşegül Usta / DHA 

DENİZ Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in imzasının bulunduğu öne sürülen `İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'na ilişkin İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nca yürütülen soruşturma tamamlandı.

Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcıları Ercan şafak, Murat Yönder, Zekeriya üz ve Fikret Seçen tarafından hazırlanan yaklaşık 1100 sayfalık iddianamenin incelenmesi amacıyla başsavcı vekili Turan üolakkadı'ya verildiği, üolakkadı'nın da yaptığı incelemenin ardından iddianameyi mahkemesine gönderdiği belirtildi. Dursun üiçek'in bir numaralı sanık olması beklenen iddianamede, AK Parti ve 1 kişinin de müşteki olarak yer aldığı öne sürüldü. Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında aranan İSTEK Vakfı Başkanı Bedrettin Dalan'ın da sanık olduğu ileri sürülen iddiananamede, sanıklar hakkında 7,5 yıl ile ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis arasında değişen cezalar talep edildiği iddia edildi.



Devamı: http://haber.gazetevatan.com/Islak_imza_ile_ilgili_onemli_gelisme/297704/1/Gundem#ixzz0jy6Cq1y6

----------


## bozok

*Bu ses kaydı gündemi sarsacak!*



*Bu seferki ses kaydı Tuncay üzkan'a ait!.. Karşısındaki kişi ise Cumhuriyet Savcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin...*

2 Nisan 2010 19:28 / haber.mynet.com

Ses kayıtlarına bir yenisi daha eklendi. Bu kez Ergenekon'un tutuklu sanıklarından Tuncay üzkan ve Cumhuriyet Savcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin arasında geçtiği iddia edilen bir konuşmanın ses kaydı yayınlandı.
Video paylaşım sitesi Dailymotion'a 'Uzunayak21" kod isimli bir kullanıcının yüklediği ve Vakit Gazetesi'nin kullandığı ses kaydında Cumhuriyet Savcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin olduğu iddia edilen ses Tuncay üzkan'ın talimatıyla bir soruşturma yürüttüğünü söylüyor.

*AYKUT CENGİZ ENGİN ERGENEKON SORUşTURMASINI YüRüTüYOR* 
İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin Ergenekon soruşturmasının başındaki isimdir. 
Bir süre önce Adalet Bakanlığı başmüfettişlerinin Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Engin'in, "Ergenekon bağlantısı şüphesi ile" ev, iş ve cep telefonlarının dinlenmesi için İstanbul Ağır Ceza'dan karar aldırdığı ortaya çıkmıştı.

Dinlemenin ortaya çıkmasının ardından adalet bakanı sadullah ergin'le görüşen başsavcı, adalet bakanlığından belge istediğini açıklamıştı.Engin'e ait ses kayıtlarının suç unsuru taşımaması üzerine imha edildiği de bildirilmişti.

*SORGULAMAYI TALİMATINIZLA YüRüTüYORUZ*
TUNCAY üZKAN: sevgili dostum, nasılsınız?
A. CENGİZ ENGİN: Tuncay bey iyi günler, siz nasılsınız?
TUNCAY üZKAN: İyi günler, sağ olun.
A. CENGİZ ENGİN: Yerinizde misiniz?
TUNCAY üZKAN: Buyurunuz.
A. CENGİZ ENGİN: Bu şeyde bir kaç gündür okuyoruz, zaten eskiden beri takip ederim, notlar alırım hep şeyde.
TUNCAY üZKAN: Radikal'deki şeyleri.
A. CENGİZ ENGİN: Bu şimdi, dairedeyim zaten, sorgulamayı başından sonuna kadar talimatınızla yürütüyoruz.
TUNCAY üZKAN: Evet,
A. CENGİZ ENGİN: Basına bir çokları böyle yalan yanlış yansımış.
TUNCAY üZKAN: hı hı,
A. CENGİZ ENGİN: Siz nerden aldınız bilemiyorum o bilgileri de,
TUNCAY üZKAN: Hı hı,
A. CENGİZ ENGİN: şimdi siz bu işi baştan sona kadar takip ediyorsunuz ya.
TUNCAY üZKAN: Evet.

*SORULMASINI İSTEDİğİNİZ BİR şEY VAR MI?*
A. CENGİZ ENGİN: Bana böyle sorulmasını istediğiniz, gerçi biz çok mufatsal şeyler hazırladık zaten.
TUNCAY üZKAN: Anlıyorum
A. CENGİZ ENGİN: Bir bölümünü de şeye de gönderdim, bunları sorun diye. Emniyet müdürüne. Hatta Baltacı'yı da buraya çağırdım, beraber de biraz daha soru hazırladık. Sizin için bilinenlerin dışında enteresan bir şey varsa, Engin'e not tuttur da,
TUNCAY üZKAN: Evet, olur., Memnuniyetle.
A. CENGİZ ENGİN: Onları soruşturma konusu yapalım, ben sorgularken.
TUNCAY üZKAN: üok sevinirim. Ben de çok sevinirim. Ben bir de size gelmek istiyorum. Yani bir de size böyle... gerçekten çok seven bir insan olarak,
A. CENGİZ ENGİN: Teşekkür ederim.
TUNCAY üZKAN: Bir de size uğramak istiyorum ama çok yoğunsunuz. Nasıl olur onu da bilmiyorum tabi.
A. CENGİZ ENGİN: Tabii bu çarşamba sorgu yapacağız, ondan sonraki günler olabilir.
TUNCAY üZKAN: Olur memnuniyetle, ben bu gece hemen hazırlarım size.

*GİZLİCE BİZİM BALTACIYA ULAşTIRIN*
A. CENGİZ ENGİN: Eee size bir kaç şeyde. Bana doğrudan ulaştıramayabilirsiniz. Gizlice bizim baltacıya, Engin'e ulaştırırsanız.
TUNCAY üZKAN: Ordan size geçiririm.
A. CENGİZ ENGİN: O bana şey yapar, intikal ettirir böyle şeyleri
TUNCAY üZKAN: Memnuniyetle.
A. CENGİZ ENGİN: O bankaları filan da araştırıyorum ben, İş Bankası'nı şunu bunu da, pek İş Bankası'nda gayri meşru bir şey çıkmıyor, ama diğerlerinden çıkacak her halde.
TUNCAY üZKAN: O İş Bankasının müfettişlerinin saptadıkları var ki onlar başlı başına bir olay zaten. Yani o müfettiş raporları sizde var mı bilmiyorum.
A. CENGİZ ENGİN: Yok
TUNCAY üZKAN: İnanılmaz bir şey, o İş Bankası Müfettiş Raporları ordaki gayri meşrulukları inanılmaz ortaya koyuyor.
A. CENGİZ ENGİN: Siz işte ona mümasilen bizde de varsa onlardan şeyler.
TUNCAY üZKAN: Var, var.
A. CENGİZ ENGİN: Ordan sorup da sonuç alabileceğimizcevapları ne olabilirse ben sorgulama sırasında onları yönelteyim.
TUNCAY üZKAN: Memnuniyetle

*BU GECE SİZİN İüİN üALIşIRIM*
A. CENGİZ ENGİN: Polis yöneltemiyor tabi.
TUNCAY üZKAN: Bu gece sizin için çalışırım, Engin beye ben yarın sabah iletirim. O size öğlen verir.
A. CENGİZ ENGİN: Zahmet olur.
TUNCAY üZKAN: Estağfurullah ne demek, ne demek Aykut Bey.
A. CENGİZ ENGİN: üok teşekkür ediyorum, sağolun.
TUNCAY üZKAN: Sevgiyle
A. CENGİZ ENGİN: İyi günler, iyi çalışmalar.
TUNCAY üZKAN: Hoşçakalın, iyi günler, çok sağolun, çok sağolun.

...

----------


## bozok

*Herkes Cihaner dosyasını istiyor* 



*2.4.2010 / Kemal Göktaş / VATAN*

*Ergenekon davasına bakan mahkeme tutuklu başsavcı İlhan Cihaner'in dava dosyasının örneğini istedi* 
Erzincan Başsavcısı Cihaner, göreviyle ilgili suçlamalarla 26 yıla kadar hapis cezası istemiyle Yargıtay’da yargılanmaya başladı. Yargıtay da, İstanbul’da Ergenekon davasına bakan mahkeme de Erzurum’dan Cihaner dosyasını istedi.
Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner, Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişlerinin raporları doğrultusunda göreviyle ilgili suçlamalarla 26 yıla kadar hapis cezası istemiyle Yargıtay’da yargılanmaya başladı. Cihaner’in Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi’nde “İsmailağa ve Fethullah Gülen soruşturmalarıyla ilgili Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na bilgi vermemek, kullandığı yıllık iznini Bakanlığa 2 gün eksik bildirerek resmi evrakta sahtecilik yapmak ve lojman bahçesine imar mevzuatına aykırı kameriye yaptırmak” suçlamalarıyla yargılandığı davayı eşi Muhteber Cihaner, babası İsmail Hakkı Cihaner, kardeşleri Orhan ve Gürhan Cihaner ile yakınları, YARSAV Başkanı Emine ülker Tarhan, YARSAV Yönetim Kurulu üyeleri, Yargıtay Savcısı ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu ile bazı hakim ve savcılar izledi. 
Cihaner’in avukatı Turgut Kazan Cihaner’e Erzurum’da açılan dava ile Yargıtay’da açılan davalarda suçlamaların benzer olduğunu belirtti. 
Her iki davaya da isimsiz ve imzasız ihbar mektuplarının dayanak yapılmasını eleştiren Kazan, Tunceli Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne gönderilen ihbar mektubunun bir kamu görevlisine ait olduğunun belirtilmesine de “İsimsiz ve imzasız ihbarın bir kamu görevlisine ait olduğu nasıl biliniyor?” sözleriyle tepki gösterdi.
*Görevini yaptığı için suçlanıyor*
Soruşturma safhasında Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal’ın sanık Cihaner’e yönelttiği soruları da eleştiren Kazan, “Gülen ve İsmail Ağa cemaatlerinin soruşturulması suç sayılıyor. Müvekkilim, görevi nedeniyle suçlanıyor, yargılanıyor. Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığı, Gülen soruşturmasının sorgulamasını, yargılamasını yapıyor” diye konuştu. 
Yargıtay Savcısı, ifadesi alınmayan sanıkların ifadelerinin alınmasını ve Erzurum Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde Cihaner’in “Ergenekon üyesi olmak” suçlamasıyla yargılandığı dava dosyasının “incelenmek üzere” istenmesini talep etti. Bu talebi yerinde gören Daire, Cihaner’in gelecek duruşmada hazır bulunmasına ve Cihaner’in Erzincan Başsavcılığı görevinde bulunduğu dönemde yürüttüğü Fethullah Gülen soruşturmasına ilişkin dosyanın, Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nın İsmail Ağa Cemaati ve Fethullah Gülen grubuna ilişkin yürüttüğü soruşturmaların akıbetlerinin sorulmasına karar verildi.
*İstanbul da istedi*
Birinci Ergenekon davasının 27 Mart’ta görülen duruşmasında alınan taleplere ilişkin ara kararlar mahkeme heyeti tarafından açıklandı. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner’in de yargılandığı Erzurum’daki Ergenekon dosyasının bir örneğini istedi. Mahkeme Heyeti, Alparslan Arslan’ın Adli Tıp Kurumu’na sevk edilerek kanında kimyasal madde olup olmadığının tespit edilmesini kararlaştırdı.
*Eşim cemaate kurban ediliyor*
Duruşmayı VATAN’a değerlendiren Cihaner’in eşi Muhteber Cihaner ise daha erken bir tarihe duruşma günü vereceklerini düşündüğünü belirterek “O biraz sıkıntı yarattı” diye konuştu. 
Cezaevinde görüştüğü eşinin “fiziki olarak iyi” olduğunu anlatan Cihaner, “O da bu olayın kişisel bir şey olmadığını farkında” dedi. Cihaner, “Ben kendi fikrimi söyleyeyim; eşimin cemaate kurban edildiğini düşünüyorum. Bunun böyle olmadığını söyleyen de yalan söylüyor. Ben hukukçu değilim, ama 40 yıllık hukukçular davanın açılış şeklinin ve yerinin yanlış olduğunu söylüyorlar. Ama davanın halen Erzurum’da görülmesinde ısrar ediyorlar. Yanlıştan dönülecek ama ne kadar direnirlerse o kadar iyi olacak diye düşünüyorlar” dedi. 
  

Devamı: http://haber.gazetevatan.com/Herkes_...#ixzz0jyr5Tymm



Devamı: http://haber.gazetevatan.com/Herkes_...#ixzz0jyr5Y0MP

----------


## bozok

*UNUTULANLAR...*
*Generaller serbest,* 
*peki ya Haberal?*

Türkiye’de olup biteni anlamak mümkün değildir. Darbe iddiasıyla gözaltına alınıp tutuklanan generallerin tamamına yakını bir bir serbest bırakılırken Mehmet Haberal ve benzerleri aylar ve yıllar boyu cezaevindedir. İyi de o zaman sormak lazım; darbeyi asker ya da generaller yapmayacaktı da elinde neşteri ile Prof. Haberal mı yapacaktı?.. Yapamayacağına göre Haberal hala niçin içeride? Ergenekon bağlamında hukuk maalesef çok tartışılır olmuştur. Soracağımız bir başka soru da bu serbest bırakılmaların üankaya’daki zirve ya da mutabakatla ilişkisinin olup olmadığıdır. İlginçtir, o buluşmadan sonra her şey adeta ters-yüz olmuştur. Eğer spekülasyonlar doğru ise bir zirvede içeride unutulan Haberal ve benzerleri için yapılmalıdır.


*ARAü...* 
*Ergun Poyraz’dan* 
*kitap intikamı mı?*

Ergun Poyraz’ı biliyorsunuz. Ergenekon davasından üç yıla yakın bir zamandır tutuklu ve ilginçtir Deniz Baykal’ın söylediğine göre Ergun Poyraz’a sorgusunda Ergenekon ile alakalı olarak tek bir soru bile sorulmamış ama ne hikmetse hala tutuklu ve en önemlisi niçin üç yıldır cezaevinde tutulduğu belli değildir. Sorarım size darbe mugalataları ile güya demokrasi havariliği yapanların bu fotoğrafa bakarak bir şey söylemesi ve yapması gerekmiyor mu? Demokrasinin onlar için amaç değil araç olduğu sadece bu hadisedeki tavırlarından bile ortadadır. Baykal’a göre Poyraz’ın hapiste tutulması, yazdığı malum seri kitapların intikamı adına olabilirmiş! Ne yalan söyleyeyim Deniz Bey’e hak vermemek mümkün değil!


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 3 Nisan 2010

----------


## bozok

*Silivri'de tutuklu konuşmaları mahkemeye gelecek* 



*03.04.2010 - 11:48 / gazeteport.com.tr*

_Birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının kararı gereği kayıt altına alınan, Silivri Cezaevi'nde kalan davanın tutuklu sanıklarının yapmış oldukları telefon görüşmelerinin ses kayıtları ile yazılan tapelerin Başsavcılıktan istenmesine hükmetti._

*İSTANBUL -* Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesinde 26 Mart 2010'da yapılan duruşmadaki taleplere ilişkin alınan kararlar, Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesinde açıklandı. 


Buna göre, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Heyeti, davanın tutuklu sanıklarının Silivri Cezaevi'nde bulundukları sırada yapmış oldukları telefon görüşmelerinin, Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca alınan karar uyarınca dinlendiğinin belirtildiğini ifade ederek, telefon görüşmelerine ait ses kayıtları ile yazılan tapelerin İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığından istenmesini kararlaştırdı. 


Heyet, sanık *Erkut Ersoy'un talebi üzerine, İstanbul ve Ankara il sınırları içerisinde 2004'ten 2008 sonuna kadarki aşamada kullanılan telefon şirketlerine ait baz istasyonlarının açık isimlerinin ve harita üzerinde bulundukları yerlerin ilgili telefon şirketlerinden istenmesine* hükmetti. 


*EYMüR'üN İFADESİNİN YASAL DAYANAğI* 
Sanıklar Doğu Perinçek, Nusret Senem ve Hikmet üiçek'in avukatlarının talepleri üzerine, MİT'e yazı yazılarak, soruşturma aşamasında tanık olarak dinlenen Mehmet Eymür'ün beyanının Devlet İstihbarat Hizmetleri ve MİT Kanunu'nun 29. maddesi kapsamında incelemesinin yapılmasına karar verildi. Heyet, alınan beyan içeriğinin MİT görevlisinin görevinin gizliliği ile devlet çıkarlarının zorunlu kıldığı izne tabi olan beyan kapsamında kalıp kalmadığı hususunda CMK'nın 47. maddesi de irdelenerek açıklayıcı cevap verilmesinin istenmesini kararlaştırdı. 


*İHBAR MEKTUPLARI VE E-POSTALARIN KAYNAğI* 
Dosyadaki ihbar mektupları ve ihbar e-postalarının tamamının geliş tarihleri ile nereden geldiklerinin ve diğer tüm kayıtların İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı Vekilliğinden istenmesini öngören heyet, sanık Mehmet Zekeriya üztürk'ün talepleriyle ilgili olarak da Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı ve Ankara Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğüne yazı yazılarak, Danıştay saldırısıyla ilgili *''azmettirici olmak''* iddiasıyla herhangi bir ihbar veya suç duyurusu yapılıp yapılmadığını, yapılmış ise akıbetinin sorulmasını ve bununla ilgili belge örneklerinin istenmesini karara bağladı. 


*DANIşTAY SANIKLARINI ZİYARET EDENLER*
Duruşmada sarf ettiği sözler nedeniyle sanık Semih Tufan Gülaltay hakkında Silivri Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına suç duyurusunda bulunulmasına karar veren heyet, *sanıklar Alparslan Arslan, Osman Yıldırım, Aykut Metin şükre, Süleyman Esen, Tekin Irşi, Erhan Timuroğlu, İsmail Sağır ve Salih Kunter'in cezaevine girdikleri 2006'dan, tahliye ve sevk edildikleri tarihlere kadar kendilerini ziyaret eden kişilerin listesi ile sanıklara yazılan mektup ve dilekçe örneklerinin gönderilmesi için Sincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı ile Sincan Cezaevi Müdürlüğüne yazı yazılmasına* karar verdi. 

*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*“Islak imzanın Grafolojik incelemesi”nin tam metni* 



02 Nisan 2010 Cuma 17:53

*Ceyhun BOZKURT’un Haberi

*_Albay Dursun üiçek, hazırladığı iddia edilen “İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı”nda yer alan imzanın grafolojik incelemesini yaptırdı._



İnceleme sonucunda, metindeki imzanın benzediği, ancak *“aynı”* olmadığı ortaya çıktı.


Edinilen bilgilere göre, *“Islak imza”* tartışmalarına farklı bir boyut kazandıracak incelemeyi, Dursun üiçek, grafologlara yaptırdı. Grafologlar, fotokopideki *“Dursun üiçek imzasını”* inceledi. İnceleme sonucunda 30 sayfalık bir rapor ortaya çıktı.


İncelemede *“Albay Dursun üiçek’e ait imzalar 4 ana bölümden oluşmaktadır”* denilerek bu bölümler şu şekilde anlatıldı:


*1- Giriş noktası*


*2- “O” şeklindeki başlangıç karakteri*


*3- Bukleler*


*4- Bitiş karakteri.*


İncelemenin sonuç bölümünde de dikkat çeken bazı maddeler şunlar:


- *Albay Dursun üiçek’in imzası oldukça yalın ve basittir. Taklit edilmesi çok kolaydır.*


- *Gelişmiş ülkelerde rastlanmayan bir uygulama da imzanın “eliyle atıldığı kanaati”nin bilirkişilerce raporlanmasıdır. Bir imzanın “eliyle atıldığı” iddiasında bulunabilmek ya da bu yönde bir kanaatin varlığından söz edebilmek sadece imzanın atılmasına tanıklık edilmesinden geçer.*


- *Gelişmiş ülkelerde bilirkişi ve uzmanlar imzanın benzerlik oranından söz ederek rapor hazırlarlar. İfade olarak; AZ BENZİYOR, BENZİYOR ya da üOK BENZİYOR değerlendirmesinin ötesine geçemezler.*


*Grafoloji nedir?**


Grafoloji, el yazısını yazarın el yazısından karakterini inceleyen bir bilim dalıdır. Psikologların ortaya attığı bu teoriye göre, diğer davranış şekilleri gibi, el yazısı da insanın şahsiyeti hakkında bilgi vermektedir. Bu teori her şahsın belirli bir şahsiyet ve davranışlarında devamlılık göstereceğini kabul etmektedir.


El yazısının zaman ile değiştiği doğrudur. Hastalık, ruhi gerginlik gibi hallerde de el yazısı değişmektedir. Fakat şahsiyet üzerine ilmi bir çalışmanın yalnız bu teori üzerine kurulması mümkün değildir. Ama örneğin yıllar içinde saklanan defterler sayesinde el yazınızdaki ciddi değişikliklerin bir arada incelenebilmesi olanağı sayesinde neredeyse karakterden sağlık durumunuza kadar her şeyi öğrenebilirsiniz. En bir yıllık yazılarınızın birlikte incelenmesi ile birlikte el yazınıza bakılarak check-up yapılması da mümkün olan incelemeler arasında yer alır. Bunların dışında henüz yazı yazmayı bilmeyecek kadar küçük yaşta olan çocukların yaptığı resimler ya da sadece çizgiler onun gelecekte nasıl yetenekleri olacağına dair de bilgiler vererek onların hayat içinde daha iyi yönlendirilmesine yardımcı olur.


Psikoloji ilmi içinde el yazısı ile karakterleri belirleme ve ölçme metodları henüz geliştirilmemiştir. Yine de el yazısı stiliyle şahsiyet arasındaki alakayı gösteren tecrübi sonuçlar mevcuttur. Bu bakımdan grafoloji, davranış ilminde son zamanlarda önemli bir yer tutmaya başlamıştır. Yalnız yukarıda anlatılanlar adli grafoloji için geçerli değildir. Adli grafoloji, bir imzanın asıl mı, kopya mı olduğunu veya iki ayrı belgenin aynı şahıs tarafından yazılıp yazılmadığı gibi konuları inceler. Bulduğu neticeler adli delil kabul edilir.


(* Kaynak: Wikipedia)


*İşTE İNCELEMENİN TAM METNİ
*

----------


## bozok

*VE ALLAH ERGENEKON'U YARATTI*


Vakit'ten inananları kızdıracak benzetme

28.03.2010 

Vakit yazarı Feyzullah Birışık Ergenekon'un Allah'ın izni ile kurulduğunu iddia etti. Birışık "Allah Ergenekon'u istemeseydi, kuruluşunu engellerdi" dedi. Birışık'ın ifadeleri okuyanları şaşırttı. Hükümete muhalif hemen her ismi Ergenekoncu ilan eden gazetenin, kutsal değerleri bu şekilde kullanması okuyucuları kızdırdı.

*İşte Birışık'ın o yazısı:*
"Yukarıdaki ayetlerde de gördüğümüz gibi hayatın her alanında tek hakimiyet Allah’ındır… Eğer bugün namlu müslümanlara çevrildiyse bu tamamen Allah’ın izni ile çevrilmiştir… Eğer o namludan kurşun çıkmışsa bu da Allahın izni ile çıkmıştır… O çıkan kurşun bir müslümana isabet etmiş ya da etmemişse bu tamamen Allah’ın dilemesiyle olmuştur.

üünkü:

‘’ Ey iman edenler! Sizler, inkar edenler ve yeryüzünde sefere çıkan veya savaşan kardeşleri hakkında: "Eğer bizim yanımızda kalsalardı ölmezler, öldürülmezlerdi" diyenler gibi olmayın. Allah bu kanaati onların kalplerine (kaybettikleri yakınları için onulmaz) bir hasret (yarası) olarak koydu. Canı veren de alan da Allah'tır. Allah, yaptıklarınızı hakkıyla görür.(A’li İmran-156)

*Evet… Bugün Ergenekoncular bir araya gelmek istemişler, Allah izin vermiş kendirine… Plan proje yapmak istemişler, Allah izin vermiş kendilerine… Birçok kimseleri öldürmek istemişler, Allah -sadece vakti dolanların öldürülmelerine- izin vermiş… Fatih camisini bombalamak istemişler, Allah ( şimdilik ) izin vermemiştir. Hepsi bu…"* 


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*üFüRüKTEN TAYYARE*



28.03.2010 

İpek Grubu’nun Bugün TV’sinde 26 Mart 2010’u 27 Mart 2010’a bağlayan gece yarısı yayınlanan *“Temsilciler Meclisi”* adlı tartışma programı büyük bir skandala sahne oldu.

Eski DSP’li, yeni AKP yazarı ve* “soruşturmanın gizliliğini ihlalden sabıkalı”* Star Gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi ve köşe yazarı şamil Tayyar, ortaya attığı iddialar ile yargıya yönelik öyle suçlamalarda bulundu ki, akıllara durgunluk verdi.

Ergenekon adı verilen soruşturma sürecinde oynadığı rol ile tartışmalara neden olan şamil Tayyar, Bugün TV’de AKP’nin Anayasa değişikliği ile ilgili çabalarını savunurken, HSYK’nın İşçi Partisi’nin adeta bir organı olduğunu iddia etti.

HSYK’nın açıktaki kadrolara İşçi Partisi yandaşlarını atayacağını öne süren Tayyar, *“Nasıl ki Erzurum’da Ergenekon Soruşturması’nı yürüten savcıları bir sabah görevden aldılarsa, aynı yöntemle bu 10-12 yere önemli kısmı işçi partisine sempatisi ve yakınlığı ile bilinen isimleri atayacaklar”* ifadelerini kullanmaktan hiç de çekinmedi.

*“İşçi Partisi’nin Maşallah Yargı’da çok güçlü bir şeyi var… Zaten İşçi Partisi de istediği kararı çok mahkemelerden rahatlıkla çıkarabiliyor”* diyen Star gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi, Adalet Bakanlığı Müsteşarını da cansiperane bir şekilde savunarak, *“HSYK’nın usule aykırı atama yapmak istediğini”* ortaya attı.

Belgelere dayanmadan konuşmayı tercih eden AKP yandaşı bu gazetecinin Türk Yargısı’nı hedef alan bu iddialarını kanıtlayıp kanıtlayamayacağı belirsizliğini korurken, HSYK’nın, 1 yıl 8 aylık hapis cezası 5 yıl denetim süresine çevrilen Tayyar’ın bu ithamlarına karşı alacağı tavrın da ne olacağı merak konusu oldu.

*Ve umarız ki; bu haberden sonra şamil Tayyar hedef gösterildiğini iddia eder…*


*Hakan Cem Işıklar
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*HİLMİ üZKüK O BELGEYİ NE YAPTI*



28.03.2010 

Ergenekon davasının 24 Kasım 2009 tarihli duruşmasında Mustafa Balbay’ın sorgusu yapılmaktayken Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün araya girerek, savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel’e, *"Böyle bir şeyi soruyorsunuz ama darbe iddialarına ilişkin bir tahkikat var mı?"* diye sormuştu. Savcı Pekgüzel de Başkan’a şu yanıtı vermişti:* "Darbe planları bu davanın özüdür!"*

*SORU SORULMAYAN TEK KOMUTAN* 

Bu sözlerin söylenmesinden beri resmen olmasa da fiilen Ergenekon’un suç niteliğinde değişiklik oldu ve dava konusu terör örgütünden, darbe iddialarına dönüştü. *Bu darbeler ilginç bir biçimde gidip gidip 2003 yılına dayanıyor ama bir türlü dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök’e ulaşamıyordu.* Savcılar, sadece 1. Ergenekon davasıyla ilgili olarak İzmir’e gitmişler Emekli Orgeneral üzkök’ün tanık olarak ifadesine başvurmuşlardı. Ancak daha sonraki darbe iddialarında komutanlar evlerinden alınıp Emniyete götürüldükleri halde, üzkök’ün ne şüpheli ne de tanık olarak ifadesine başvurulmamıştı. 

ürneğin aynı dönemin kuvvet komutanları olan üzden ürnek, İbrahim Fırtına ve Aytaç Yalman; *“Sarıkız”, “Ayışığı” ve “Yakamoz”* darbe planları iddialarıyla soruşturmaya uğratılmış, dosyaları Ankara’ya gönderilmişti. Oysa Hilmi üzkök daha önce savcılara _“Ayışığı ve Yakamoz konularını biliyordum. Bilgi geliyordu, ancak delil bulamadığım için işlem yapmadım”_ dediği halde hakkında soruşturma açılmamıştı. Yine 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihlerinde 1'inci Ordu Komutanlığı'nda yapılan plan semineri “Balyoz” darbe planı iddiasına temel teşkil etmişti. Ama dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök’e bu konuda da hiçbir şey sorulmamıştı.

*MİT BELGE VERDİ Mİ?* 

Akşam gazetesi yazarı üzlem üelik, geçen haftaki yazısında Başbakan Erdoğan’ın Ergenekon’u 2003’te MİT’in verdiği bir belgeden öğrendiğini, bu bilgilerin o tarihte Genelkurmay’a da verildiğini yazmıştı. ( bakınız: *BAşBAKAN ERGENEKON’U 2003’TE üğRENDİYSE*… başlıklı haberimiz: 

*http://www.odatv.com/n.php?n=basbakan-ergenekonu-2003te-ogrendiyse-2103101200)*

Aslında bu konuda Hilmi üzkök hakkında daha önce bir suç duyurusunda bulunulmuştu. 

üzkök, 2003 yılında MİT'in gönderdiği Ergenekon şemasını araştırtmak yerine imha ederek yetkisini kötüye kullanmakla suçlanmıştı.

*VERDİYSE üZKüK O BELGELERİ NE YAPTI?*
Akşam yazarı üzlem üelik bugünkü yazısında MİT o belgeyi dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanına da verdiyse, üzkök’ün bu belgeyi ne yaptığını sordu. Merak ettiği konular arasında üzkök’ün o belgeleri İzmir ziyaretleri sırasında Ergenekon savcılarına verip vermediği de vardı. 

*üzlem üelik’in bugünkü yazısının bu konuyla ilgili bölümü şöyleydi:* 

Geçen hafta yayımladığımız 'Başbakan Erdoğan'ın Ergenekon'u 2003'te üğrendiğinin Belgesi' çok ses getirdi. Kısaca özetleyelim. 

MİT, 19.11.2003'te (Sinagog saldırılarından dört gün sonra) Başbakan'a Ergenekon'un belgelerini gönderdi. Bu bilgiden yola çıkarak Başbakan'ın o günlerde verdiği mesajlarla eski 1’inci Ordu Komutanı üetin Doğan'a, Balyoz savcılarının sinagog saldırılarını sorması arasında bağlantı kurmuştuk. 

Ve sormuştuk: *MİT, aynı belgeleri Genelkurmay'a da yolladıysa neden TSK'nın arşivlerinde bulunamadı? O dönem Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök'tü.*

Genelkurmay'da belgelerin nasıl saklandığına ya da imha edildiğine dair emekli komutanlarla konuştuk. 

Belgeler önem derecesine göre sınıflandırılıyor. ürneğin A damgalı belge 1 yıl saklandıktan sonra, B damgalı belge 5 yıl sonra imha ediliyor. Kimi belgeler doğrudan arşive kaldırılıyor. Kimi ise anında imha ediliyor.

MİT Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök'ü komutanların da adının geçtiği bir yapılanmadan bilgilendirdiyse bu belge imha edilir mi? 

Belki de o belgeler Ergenekon savcılarının İzmir ziyareti sırasında onlara verildi. 

Kim bilir?..


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*HANİ ASKERLERİN DAğLICA’DAN HABERİ VARDI*



28.03.2010 

Hakkari’ye bağlı Dağlıca’da 21 Ekim 2007 tarihinde gerçekleşen PKK saldırısında 12 asker şehit olmuş, 8 asker kaçırılmıştı. Baskının ardından Taraf Gazetesi, jandarma istihbaratına dayanarak yaptığı haberde ordunun saldırıdan önceden haberi olduğunu iddia etmişti. *Mehmet Baransu’nun yazdığı habere göre ordunun Dağlıca’ya yönelik saldırıdan 9 gün önce bilgisi olmuş ancak saldırı yapılmasına göz yumulmuştu.* O günlerde büyük olay yaratan haber Türkiye gündemini uzun süre meşgul etmişti. Aktütün görüntülerinin ardından da PKK’lıların uydu görüntülerini yayınlayan Taraf Gazetesi, bu saldırıdan da askerlerin haberi olduğu iddiasında bulunmuştu.

Geçtiğimiz günlerde Taraf Gazetesi’nin eski Yurt Haber Müdürü Nevzat üiçek, Dağlıca Baskını üzerine bir kitap çıkardı. Kitapta Dağlıca olayını yine istihbarat raporlarına dayanarak inceleyen üiçeki kitabında bir başka iddiada bulundu. üiçek kitabında ABD’nin Genelkurmay’a saldırıyla ilgili geç bilgi verdiğini yazdı. Kitapta, Genelkurmay’ın yapılan protokolle ABD’den PKK’ya yönelik bilgi aldığını ancak Dağlıca’ya ilişkin bilgilerin Genelkurmay’a* 3 saat geciktirilerek aktarıldığını* yazdı.

*Peki Nevzat üiçek’in bu haberinin ardından yapılabilecek yorum nedir?*

Taraf’ın daha önce askerlerin baskından haberi olduğunu iddia eden Taraf’tan ayrıldıktan sonra ise ABD’nin askerlere geç haber verdiğini söyleyen muhabiri, bu açıklamasının ardından yine askerlere karşı bir analiz yaptı.

üiçek’in MİT raporuna dayandırarak kitabında verdiği bilgiler şöyleydi…

*Türkiye’de ABD derin devleti ile irtibat halinde olan Ergenekon, hükümeti Kuzey Irak’a sokarak komplo yapmak için Dağlıca Baskını’nı tasarlamıştı. Bu baskının ardından hükümet alacağı kararla Kuzey Irak’a girecek ancak gelen şehit cenazeleri ile zor durumda kalarak iktidardan düşecekti.* ABD yönetimi bu nedenle Dağlıca Baskını’nı orduya haber vermemişti. Nevzat üiçek’in iddiasına göre MİT Müsteşarı Emre Taner’in Başbakan’a sunduğu raporda bu bilgiler yer alıyordu.

*Kısacası askerlerin saldırıdan önce haberlerinin olduğunu yazan daha sonra ABD’nin geç haber vermesi nedeniyle baskından habersiz olduğunu söyleyen Taraf yazarları her iki durumda da yine konuyu Ergenekon’a getiriyorlardı.


**Odatv.com

*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz tahliyelerine yeniden tutuklama* 

**

*04.04.2010 - 17:49 / gazeteport.com.t*

*İSTANBUL-*12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üye Hakimi Oktay Kuban, Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında tutuklu bulunan 19 subayı daha tahliye etmişti. Soruşturmayı yürüten savcılar karara itiraz etmiş ve tahliye edilenlerin tutuklanmasını istemişti. 


*TAHLİYELERİN GEREKüESİ* 
Tahliyelerin gerekçesi olarak,_ "haklarında kuvvetli suç şüphesini gösteren olguların bulunmaması, bir kısım şüphelilerin mahkemeye sevk edilmeden doğrudan serbest bırakılması, bir kısım şüphelilerin mahkemece serbest bırakılması, bir kısım şüphelilerin avukatların itirazı üzerine mahkeme heyetlerince serbest bıraklıması, tutuksuz yargılamanın yargının amacına ulaşmasına engel teşkil etmemesi, yüklenen suçun hukuki vasfının değişmesi ihtimali"_ gösterilmişti. 


*TAHLİYE EDİLEN İSİMLER*
Karara göre emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan, emekli Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeli, emekli Tuğgeneral İzzet Ocak, emekli Albaylar ümit üzcan, Kubilay Aktaş, Suat Aydın ve Bülent Tuncay ile muvazzaf subaylar Tuğgeneral Bekir Memiş, Tuğgeneral İhsan Balaban, Tuğamiral Ali Semih üetin, Albaylar Mustafa ünsel, Abdullah Zafer Arısoy, Recep Yıldız, Yüksel Gürcan ve Levent üehreli, Kurmay Yarbay Hanifi Yıldırım, Yarbay Ali Rıza Sözen ve Astsubay Musa Fariz tahliye edilmişti.

...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'dan sonra Dumlupınar 



04.04.2010 - 11:50 / gazeteport.com.tr

*
*Kara Harp Okulu’nda S.E. isimli askeri öğrencinin içerisinde muvazzaf subay ve askeri öğrencilerin isimlerinin de yer aldığı ajandası, “yasadışı yapılanma” iddiasıyla soruşturma konusu oldu.*

*İSTANBUL-* Ergenekon operasyonu nedeniyle muvazzaf ve emekli çok sayıda Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri (TSK) personeli soruşturuluyor.

Sivil yargıda süren soruşturmaların yanı sıra askeri savcılıklar da ayrıca soruşturma yapıyor. Habertürk'e ulaşan bir dava dosyası, Kara Harp Okulu’nda da “yasadışı yapılanma” iddiasıyla bir soruşturma yapıldığını ortaya çıkardı. Soruşturma geçiren 4. sınıf askeri öğrencilerden biri, disiplinsizlik nedeniyle okuldan atılınca, çarpıcı iddialarda bulunarak Askeri Yüksek İdare Mahkemesi’ne dava açtı. 


Askeri öğrenci, geçen ağustos ayında mahkemeye verdiği dilekçesinde, eğitimini sayısız takdirle sürdürürken, anlam veremediği ve kayıtlara geçmemiş olduğunu tahmin ettiği disiplin cezaları almaya başladığını, verilen disiplin cezalarının, gerçekte “yasadışı yapılanma” soruşturmasıyla ilgili olduğunu öne sürdü. üğrenci, kendisiyle birlikte S.E adlı öğrencinin de okuldan atıldığını, M.ü. adlı öğrencinin ise ayrılmak zorunda kaldığını belirtti. üğrenci dilekçesinde şunları anlattı: 


*KüTü üOCUK UYARISI* 
“Odamda arama yapıldı. Daha sonra komutanım odasına çağırıp, Malazgirt Taburu’ndaki arkadaşımı sordu. En yakın arkadaşımın ismini verdim. Komutanım başka birisini kastettiğini belirtti. Birkaç ismi daha saydıktan sonra bir başka arkadaşım olan S.E.’nin ismini söyledi. Bunun üzerine komutanım, ‘Bu çocuk kötü bir çocukmuş sen de bununla arkadaş olduysan seni bozuyor, gözümden düşüyorsun en sonunda Alay Komutanımızın ve Kurul’un karşısına çıkıp okuldan mı gitmek istiyorsun’ dedi. 


S.E.’yi Kuleli Askeri Lisesi’nden bu yana tanırım. Son derece disiplinli olarak bilinen bir Harbiyeli’dir. Hiçbir şekilde üzerimde olumsuz bir etki yapmadı. Verilen disiplin cezaları ile benimle yapılan bu konuşma arasında bağlantı kuramadım.” 19 şubat 2009 gecesi, Bölük Komutanı Yzb. H.T.K. ve Tabur İstihbarat Subayı Yzb. S.ü.’nin de katıldığı bir sorguya tabi tutulduğunu belirten askeri öğrenci, 24 saat içinde Alay Karargahı’na götürüldüğünü ve burada Yzb. S.ü. ile birlikte Alay İstihbarat Subayı AlbayM.K. tarafından yeniden sorguya çekildiğini aktardı. 


*‘İTİRAFA ZORLANDIM’* 
üğrenci şöyle devam etti: “Baskı yoluyla ne sorulduğunu bile anlayamadan meçhul suç itiraf ettirilmeye çalışıldı. S.E. ile aramda herhangi bir konuşma geçip geçmediği üzerinde duruldu. Bana ‘Bu çocuk sana bir projemiz vardı gibi bir şey söyledi mi?’ diye soruldu. S.E. askeri gelişmeler ve harp tarihi gibi konuların işleneceği ve zaten okulda da benzerleri bulunan eğitsel bir kulüp kurulacağını ve sorumluluğun kendisinde olacağını, komutanların bilgisi dahilinde kurulan bu kulübün sonrasında okul çapında faaliyet göstereceğini anlatmıştı.

S.E.’nin askeri konulara ilgisini bildiğim için şüphelenmemiştim. Aksine iyi niyetli olarak algılamıştım. Ancak yine toplantı davetini, okuldaki yoğunluğum nedeniyle kibarca reddettim. Bunları anlattıktan sonra bana ‘Bu grubun logosu var mıydı, prensipleri nelerdi?’ gibi sorular sorulmaya devamedildi. Albay K. ‘Sen Dumlupınar sorumlusu musun?’ diye sordu. S.E.’nin beni o şekilde düşünmüş olabileceğini ancak, bundan haberdar olmadığımı söyledim. ” 


*Okulla ilişikleri kesildi* 
19 şubat’taki sorguda, Yüzbaşı S.ü.’nin kendisine “şu anda bir pisliğe bulaşmış durumdasın!” dediğini belirten askeri öğrenci, “Ancak bana hiçbir şekilde ne S.E.’nin yapmış olduğu, ne benim neyle suçlandığım, iddia edilen pislikten neyin kastedildiği açıklanmadı” diye kaydetti. 


Sorgulama sonrasında, isnat edilen suçla ilgisi olmayan disiplin cezalarının ortasında kaldığını belirten askeri öğrenci, şöyle devam etti: “Baskıyla verdiğim cevaplar sonunda gerçekten böyle bir misyon üstlendiğim izlenimi oluştu. Harbiyeli arkadaşlarım arasında benim hakkımda konuşulmaya başlandı. Benim de aralarında olduğum soruşturulan kişilerin S.E.’nin ajandasında yer aldığı yönünde iddialarda bulunuldu. Aynı dönemde gerek M.ü.’nin gerekse S.E.’nin benim gibi disiplin notlarının hızla düştüğü biliniyordu.

S.E.’nin ikinci kere çıkarıldığı Disiplin Kurulu’nda disiplinsizlik nedeniyle okulla ilişiğinin kesildiğini, M.ü.’nin ise kötü muameleden dolayı okuldan kendi isteğiyle ayrılmak üzere dilekçe verdiğini duydum.”

...

----------


## bozok

*Gülen “taraf”mı?* 



4.4.2010 / avazturk.com

*Müyesser YILDIZ'ın Haberi

Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek tarafından hazırlandığı öne sürülen 4 sayfalık “İrtica Eylem Planı” ile ilgili olarak 1100 sayfalık iddianame hazırlandığı söyleniyor.*


İddianamede davacılardan birisinin de *Fethullah Gülen* olduğu iddia ediliyor.


*“Ergenekon”* savcılarınca hazırlanan ve *üiçek*’in *“1 numaralı sanık”* olarak gösterildiği iddianamenin geçen hafta *İstanbul Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı*’ya telsim edildiği, sanıklar hakkında 7.5 yıldan, müebbet hapse kadar cezalar talep edildiği bildirilmişti. AKP’nin iddianamenin davacılarından birisi olduğu belirtilirken, ismi belirlenemeyen ikinci bir kişinin de davacı olduğu kaydedilmişti.


İsmi açıklanmayan bu kişinin, *Fethullah Gülen*’in avukatı olduğu tahmin ediliyor.


*“Ortaklarını” Tanımıyor!..*


İddianname ile ilgili sızdırılan bilgilere göre, burada *Dursun üiçek*’in dışında *Bedrettin Dalan*, *Saldıray Berk*, *üevik Bir* ve *İlhan Cihaner* hakkındaki suçlamalar da yer alıyor.


*Avaz Türk*, *“1 numaralı”* sanık, yani bu *“örgütün lideri”* konumundaki *Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek*’in, *3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk* dahil, adı geçen diğer sanıklarla bir kez bile karşılaşmadığını ve hiçbirisini tanımadığını tespit etti.


...

----------


## bozok

*Genelkurmay Adli Müşaviri nasıl kayboldu?* 


Anayasa değişikliği tartışmaları sadece ülkenin ekonomik gidişatını değil diğer önemli siyasi konuların da gözardı edilmesine sebep oluyor. 


Fikri takip gibi temel bir gazetecilik ilkesini AKP iktidarıyla birlikte hepten unutmuş olan basın, artık sadece zabıt katipliği yapıyor; üstelik tek taraflı zabıt katipliği! Sadece bir tarafın sözleri kayda geçiriliyor.


ülkenin yeni tartışma günemi olan anayasa değişikliği, ne yeniden Ankara kapılarına dayanmış olan TEKEL işçilerine, ne de *"sıfır sorunlu"* dış politikada yaşanan büyük fiyaskolara geçit vermiyor.


Arada kaynamış olan başka konular da var; örneğin 25 şubat 2010 tarihinde üankaya Köşkü'nde yapılan *"Bond çantalı mutabakat"...*


Her ne kadar taraflar *"mutabakat"* iddialarını yalanlasa da zirveden sonra yaşanan gelişmeler ve yapılan açıklamalar bir mutabakatın neredeyse bütün çerçevesini ortaya koymuştu. ürneğin, askeri ilgilendiren soruşturmaların askeri yargıda, diğerlerinin sivil yargıda görülmesi; iki tarafına soruşturmalarda birbirine yardımcı olması, bu arada Genelkurmay'ın askeri savcılara, siyasi otoritelerin de sivil savcılara baskı yapmaması gibi *"ilke kararlarını"* bütün yalanlamalara rağmen hayatın pratiği ortaya çıkarmıştı. Nasıl anlamıştık biz bir mutabakat olduğunu?


*Askerler üzerindeki operasyonların hız kesmesinden, tutuklananlardan özellikle üst düzey olanların belli aralıklarla serbest bırakılmaya başlanmasından, Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ'un sağına İkinci Başkan Aslan Güner'i, soluna Adli Müşavir Hıfzı üubuklu'yu alarak "elit" basının "elit" temsilcilerine sırayla röportaj vermeye başlamasından, bu röportajlar bünyesindeki mesajlardan vs.*


ürneğin önceki gün, *"Balyoz"*dan tutuklanmış olan 9 muvazzaf subay daha serbest bırakıldı. Serbest bırakılmaları, tutuklanmaları kadar gürültü çıkarmıyor tabii… Ancak bizler anlıyoruz ki bu *"belirli aralıklarla serbest bırakılmalar"* da *"James Bond Zirvesi"*nde alınan kararlar arasında. Bu taktik tutarsa, 3 sene sonra Ergenekon envanterine baktığımızda içeride sadece bir-iki uzman çavuş, üç adet işsiz gazeteci, bir kaç tane heyecan sahibi ulusalcı vatandaş kalmış... Bunlara *"darbe"* suçundan ceza verilirse de şaşırmayalım.


Yalnız, bu gelişmeler bakıp da *"Bond üantalı üankaya Mutabakatı"*nın tıkır tıkır işlediğini düşünmemek lazım. üzellikle mutabakatın üniformalı tarafı yine bir takım *"tufalara"* getiriliyor olabilir.


Nasıl mı?


şöyle: 


30 Mart Salı günü televizyonun başında oturanlar şu şekilde *"son dakikalar"* geçtiğine tanık oldular:


*"Flaş!! Genelkurmay Adli Müşaviri Tuğgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu, Beşiktaş Adliyesi'nde ifade veriyor!"*


Haber daha sonra bütün televizyon kanallarında alt yazı olarak saatlerce aktı. Sonradan alınan tek bilgi, üubuklu'nun *"üürük raporu"* doğrultusunda ifadesinin alındığıydı. İfadesinin şüpheli veya tanık sıfatıyla alınıp alınmadığı da netlik kazanmadı.


*Sonra haber birden bire ortadan kayboldu!*


Bütün kanallar eş zamanlı olarak bu konuyla ilgili yayını bıçakla kesilmiş gibi durdurdular. Akla, *"Acaba üubuklu'nun ifade verdiği bilgisi doğru değil miydi?"* diye bir ihtimal geldi ama ne Beşiktaş Adliyesi, ne de Genelkurmay haberi yalanlamış değildi. Olayın sonrasını öğrenemedik. üubuklu Adliye'ye gitti mi, gittiyse ne sıfatla ifade verdi, ne kadar kaldı, şüpheli olarak ifade verdiyse savcılıktan mı serbest bırakılmış oldu yoksa mahkemeye mi sevk edildi? Kendisi hangi konu veya konularda sorgulandı?


Bu soruların cevabını halen bilmiyoruz. Bildiğimiz, Genelkurmay Adli Müşaviri'nin ifade vermek üzere Beşiktaş Adliyesi'ne gittiği... *Haberin arkası gelmediği için Sayın Adli Müşavir hala oradan çıkmamış görünüyor…* *Belki tutuklandı da haberimiz yok(!)*


Olayı bir tek Zaman gazetesi *"kendi tarzında"* takip etti ve dün, *"Genelkurmay Adli Müşaviri Tuğgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu, sahte çürük raporuyla ilgili olarak ifade vermeye gitmedi. İstanbul üzel Yetkili Başsavcılık tarafından yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında delilleri karartmakla suçlanan üubuklu'nun dün Beşiktaş'taki adliyeye gelerek ifade vermesi gerekiyordu. üzel yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Hikmet Usta'nın üubuklu'ya 31 Mart 2010 tarihinde CMK 250'nci madde ile görevli İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na gelerek ifade vermesi için tebligat gönderdiği öğrenildi. Genelkurmay'ın en üst adli yetkilisi olan ve askerler hakkında süren soruşturmalarda en yetkili isim olan üubuklu dün bu çağrıya uymadı. üubuklu'nun herhangi bir mazeret de bildirmediği kaydedildi. üubuklu'nun özel yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na ifade verme konusu belirsizliğe düştü."* şeklinde bir haber yayımladılar.


Başka kaynaktan doğrulatılamadığı için olayın tek gerçek hali mecburen Zaman'da yayımlanan olan bu haber olmuş oluyor. Yine bu haberin doğruluğunu varsayarak konuşmak zorundayız, demek ki Hıfzı üubuklu Adliye'ye *"delilleri karartmak"* suçundan *"şüpheli"* sıfatıyla çağrılmış…


*Peki ne oldu şimdi?*


İlker Başbuğ'un röportajlarına ve Başbakan'ın destekleyici beyanlarına dayanarak soracak olursak, hani bundan sonra *"asker kendi işine sivil kendi işine"* bakacaktı?


Sivil savcılık, *"üürük raporu"* gibi Tabip Yarbay seviyesindeki bir adli soruşturma için Genelkurmay Adli Müşavirini *"şüpheli sıfatıyla"* adliyeye çağırmak yerine, Genelkurmay ile yazışamaz mıydı?


*Kurumlararası uyum ve asgari nezaket bunu gerektirmez miydi?*


şimdi, ne anlama geliyor Genelkurmay Başkanı'nın son röportajlarında soluna oturtarak *"ekibim"* mesajı verdiği bir üst düzey hukukçu generali *"şüpheli"* sıfatıyla adliyeye getirtmek?


*Sayın Başbuğ bu hareketi acaba 25 şubat 2010 günü varılmış olan mutabakatın neresine koyuyor?*


3 Mart 2010 tarihli yazımızda onun için sormuştuk Sayın Başbuğ'a, *"Siz bu mutabakata uyulacağını gerçekten düşünüyor musunuz? Yani, yarın sabah uyandığınızda muvazzaf kuvvet komutanlarının gözaltına alındığını duymayacağınızdan emin misiniz?"* diye...




yazan : *Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / KENT GAZETESİ / 2.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*‘Balyoz’da 21 tutuklama emri*



*4.4.2010 / AYşEGüL USTA İstanbul DHA*

*İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti, hakim Kuban'ın 1 Nisan'da aldığı kararla tahliyelerine karar verdiği 19 asker için ‘tutuklansın’ dedi. GATA'daki Org. üetin Doğan'ın durumuna doktorlar karar verecek. Tümg. Dalay ve Korg. Olcan hakkında da tutuklama kararı çıktı*


İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti, Balyoz Eylem Planı soruşturması kapsamında tutuklandıktan sonra tahliye edilen tümgeneraller Bekir Memiş ve İhsan Balabanlı ile emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın da aralarında bulunduğu 8’i emekli 19 subay ile sevk edildikleri mahkemece serbest bırakılan Tümgeneral Abdullah Dalay ve Korgeneral Yurdaer Olcan hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarttı. 

19 şüpheli hakkında tahliye kararı veren 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üye Hakimi Oktay Kuban verdiği kararla oyunu belli ettiği için heyette yer almadı ve yedek üye yerine görev yaptı. 

Mahkeme heyeti, oybirliğiyle aldığı kararda, kendi üyelerinin verdiği tahliye kararını eleştirerek, “Dosyada mevcut somut olgularla çelişen soyut gerekçeye dayalı tahliye kararı, usul ve yasaya aykırı bulunduğundan kaldırılmasına ve yakalama kararının çıkartılmasına karar verildi” dedi.

Hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, rahatsızlığı nedeniyle GATA’da tedavi görüyor. Doktorların ‘cezaevine girmesi sakıncalı’ bulması durumunda Doğan’ın hastanede tedavisinin süreceği belirtiliyor. Aksi takdirde Doğan’ın da Silivri Cezaevi’ne gönderilmesi bekleniyor.

*Art arda tahliyeler*
Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında ilk toplu tahliye kararını İstanbul 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi 31 Mart 2010 tarihinde aldı. Mahkeme heyeti, 6’sı muvazzaf, 3’ü emekli asker toplam 9 şüphelinin tahliyesine karar verdi. Bu tahliyenin ardından eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, Tümamiral Ali Semih üetin, tümgeneraller Bekir Memiş ve İhsan Balabanlı’nın da aralarında bulunduğu 19 şüphelinin tutukluluğunun kaldırılması yönünde yapılan başvurular, 1 Nisan’da İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üye Hakimi Oktay Kuban tarafından değerlendirildi. 

Kuban, tutuklu bulunan 8’i emekli, 11’i muvazzaf toplam 19 askerin tahliye edilmesine karar verdi.

*‘Sınırsız takdir’*
Balyoz soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar da kararın üzerinden 17 saat geçmeden 12, Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne itirazda bulundu. İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti, savcıların itirazını dün değerlendirdi. Tahliye kararını veren hakim Oktay Kuban’ın yerine yedek hakim görev aldı. Heyet kararında, “Hakimin yasa ile çerçevesi çizilmiş taktir hakkının kulanılması şeklinde ortaya çıkan tutuklama ve tahliye kararlarında bu takdir hakkı sınırsız, sorumsuz ve keyfi kullanılamaz” denildi. Tutuklama kararının İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üye hakimince yapıldığı hatırlatılan kararda, itirazın da 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyetince incelenip reddedildiği ve tutuklama kararının bu şekilde kesinleştiği vurgulandı. 

Kararda şöyle denildi:

“Verilecek tahliye kararının hukuka usule ve tutuklama tedbirlerinin ruhuna uygun olması için tutuklama nedenlerinde şüpheliler lehine yeni olguların ortaya çıkması gerekir. Aksinin kabulü tutuklama tedbirlerinin amacına uygun düşemeyeceği gibi ilk tutuklama kararından sonra itiraz üzerine 3 kişilik hakimler heyeti tarafından denetimden geçen ve kesinleşen kararın bir gün sonrasında başka bir nöbetçi hakimlik kararı ile ortadan kaldırılması anlamına gelir ki bu durumda hakimlik kararlarının 3 kişilik heyetten oluşan ve denetim mercii olan heyet kararlarına üstünlüğü anlamına gelir. Aksinin kabulü, takdir hakkının kişilerin güç, nüfuz ve sosyal konumlarına göre kullanılması anlamına gelir.”

*şartlar aynı*
Tutuklama kararının kesinleşmesinden sonra tutuklama şartlarında şüpheliler lehine yeni olgular ve değişiklik bulunmadığı ifade edilen kararda, ilk tutuklama tarihinden bu yana tutukluluk süresinde makul süre yönünden tartışmayı gerektirecek bir sürecin de bulunmadığı ifade edildi. 

şüphelilerin üzerlerine atılı eylemin “Anayasal düzene ve bu düzenin işleyişine karşı suçlar”dan sayıldığı ve bunun tüm evrak kapsamında açıkça anlaşıldığı belirtildi.

“Dosyada mevcut somut belge, bilgi, kayıt ve bilirkişi raporları dikkate alındığında kuvvetli suç şüphesinin varlığını gösterir olguların bulunduğu ve devam ettiği anlaşıldığından mehkememizin nöbetçi hakimliğinin dosyada mevcut somut olgularla çelişen soyut gerekçeye dayalı tahliye kararı usul ve yasaya aykırı bulunduğundan kaldırılmasına ve yakalama kararının çıkartılmasına karar verildi” denildi. 

*19 yakalama*
Mahkeme ardından şu kişilerin yakalanmasına karar verdi: Tümamiral Semih üetin, Tümgeneral Bekir Memiş, Tümgeneral İhsan Balabanlı, albaylar Mustafa ünsel, Abdullah Zafer Arısoy, Recep Yıldız, Yüksel Gürcan, yarbaylar Hanifi Yıldırım, Ali Rıza Sözen, Levent üehreli, Astsubay Musa Fariz, emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan, emekli Tümgeneral İzzet Ocak, emekli Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeri, emekli albaylar ümit üzcan, Suat Aytın, Kubilay Aktaş ve Bülent Tunçay.

Mahkeme, Dalay ile Olcan’a atılı suçun tutuklamayı gerektirir suçlardan olduğunu hatırlattı ve dosyada somut belge, bilgi, kayıt ve bilirkişi raporları dikkate alındığında kuvvetli suç şüphesinin varlığını gösteren olguların bulunduğunu bildirdi.

*Karabulut’a ret*
Soruşturma savcılarınca, İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi hayetince tahliye edilen emekli Tümamiral üzer Karabulut’un hakkındaki tahliye kararının kaldırılmasına ilişkin talep ise reddedildi.

Bu arada tahliye talebinde bulunan şüphelilerden emekli Tuğgeneral Mehmet Kaya Varol, Albay Murat üzçelik, emekli albaylar Emin Küçükkılıç ve İhsan üuhadaroğlu’nun istemleri ise İstanbul nöbetçi 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üye hakimi tarafından reddedildi.


*MİLLİYET*

----------


## bozok

*Temizöz bakın hangi operasyonda bulunmuş?*



4 Nisan 2010 / avazturk.com

*Ceyhun BOZKURT’un Haberi*

*“Küçük Ergenekon” olarak bilinen davada yargılanan Kayseri Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz’ün PKK’ya ilişkin çok özel bilgilere sahip olduğu ortaya çıktı.


*Cizre’de Yüzbaşı rütbesinde 1993-95 yıllarında görev yaptığında, terör örgütü PKK’ya büyük darbeler indiren ve PKK’nın ölüm listesinin ilk sıralarında yer alan *Temizöz*’ün, *"şemdin Sakık* *operasyonunda"* da bulunduğu ortaya çıktı.


Edinilen bilgilere göre *Temizöz*, Nisan 1993’te yürütülen *şemdin Sakık*’ın, kardeşi *Arif Sakık* ile birlikte yakalanıp Türkiye’ye getirilmesinden bizzat rol aldı.


*Temizöz*, *şemdin Sakık*’ın sorgusuna da bizzat katıldı. Yaklaşık 8 saat süren sorguda, *Temizöz*’ün *Sakık*’tan çok önemli bilgiler edindiği öğrenildi.


Uzmanların verdiği bilgiye göre, bu sorgu sonrası edinilen bilgiler, PKK’nın çok ciddi darbe yemesine yol açtı. Bu süreçte, gerek PKK gerekse PKK’ya destek veren güçler köşeye sıkıştı. Bunun üzerine *Abdullah ücalan*’ın Türkiye’ye teslim edilmesi sürecinin önü açıldı. Ancak bu bilgiler daha sonra diplomaside kullanılmadı ve TSK PKK’nın belini kırarken, terör örgütü daha sonra toparlanıp, siyasal bir güç haline geldi.


Daha önce de* Abdullah ücalan*’ın İmralı’ya konulması ve sorgulamasında bulunan* Emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon* ve *ücalan*’ın Türkiye’ye getirilmesi operasyonunu yöneten *Emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan* Ergenekon ve Balyoz operasyonlarında tutuklanmış ve tutuksuz yargılanmak üzere serbest bırakılmışlardı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'da yeni dalga* 



5.4.2010 Pazartesi / VATAN GZT.

*"Balyoz Planı" iddiaları soruşturması kapsamında, İstanbul GATA'da görev yapan emekli Tümgeneral Tuncay üakan gözaltına alındı.* 

2003 yılında emekli olduktan sonra üanakkale Onsekiz Mart üniversitesi’nde Atatürk İlkeleri ve İnkılap Tarihi Okutmanı olarak görev yapan Mustafa Kemal Tutkun’un, Güzelyalı Beldesi'ndeki evinde sabah erken saatlerden itibaren polis ve jandarma gözetiminde arama yapıldı bildirildi. Emekli tuğgeneral Mustafa Kemal Tutkun’un evinin arandığını bilgisi, aynı üniversitede görevli kardeşi Prof.Dr. Salih Zeki Tutkun tarafından doğrulandı. 

Emekli tuğgeneral Tutkun’un gözaltına alınıp alınmadığına ilişkin bilgi verilmedi. Evdeki aramanın devam ettiği bildirildi. 

*İZMİR'DE EMEKLİ ALBAY GüZALTINA ALINDI*

Operasyonunun İzmir ayağında ise bir emekli albay polis tarafından gözaltına alındı. Gözaltındaki emekli albay, uçakla soruşturmanın yürütüldüğü İstanbul'a gönderildi.

*İKİ KOMUTANIN TANSİYONU YüKSELDİ*

Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan ve emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan’ın tutuklama kararından sonra tansiyonları yükseldi. Alan da dün gece hastaneye kaldırıldı.

Hakkında yeniden tutuklama kararı verilen emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın tansiyonu 18’e kadar yükseldi. Hastanede tedavisi devam eden Doğan’ın şu sıralarda da bazı tetkikleri yapılıyor.

üzel Kuvvetler Eski Komutanı Engin Alan’ın da tutuklama kararından sonra tansiyonunun yükseldiği, Ankara GATA’ya kaldırıldığı öğrenildi.

Doğan’ın avukatları Celal ülgen ve Hüseyin Ersöz tutuklama kararının CMK 104. maddeye aykırı olduğu iddiası ile itirazda bulundu. Engin Alan’ın eniştesi ve aynı zamanda avukatı olan Ayhan Nacak da aynı gerekçeyle tutuklama kararına itiraz edeceklerini belirtti.

Hastanede olan iki komutanın hakkında verilen tutuklama kararının yerine getirilebilmesi için Merkez Komutanlığı’nın bilgilendirilmesi ve askeri personel eşliğinde kararın ilgililere tebliğ edilmesi gerekiyor. 

Ancak doktorların hastaneden ayrılmasını sakıncalı görmesi halinde farklı bir işlem yapılıyor.

*KORGENERAL ALAN GATA'DA*

Balyoz'da yakalama emri verilen Korgeneral Engin Alan GATA'ya yatırıldı. 

...

----------


## bozok

*Belge Ergenekon savcılarında!* 



05.04.2010 Pazartesi *13:31 / VATAN GZT.*

*Askeri savcılık 'İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı' belgesindeki incelemesini tamamladı ve Ergenekon savcılarına gönderdi.*

"İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” hayatımıza Taraf Gazetesi'nin 12 Haziran 2009 tarihli haberiyle girdi. 

Gazetenin manşetten verdiği haberde, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Bilgi Destek Dairesi tarafından hazırlandığı öne sürülen Albay Dursun üiçek imzalı bir andıç vardı. Habere göre andıçta, AKP ve Fethullah Gülen cemaatini bitirmeye yönelik planlar vardı. Ayrıca Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Genelkurmay Başkanlığı bünyesinde “irtica ile mücadele birimi” oluşturulduğu iddiası da haberde yer alıyordu. 

...

----------


## bozok

*'5 dakika' tepkisi* 



*5.4.2010 / AA / VATAN* 

*Haberal Ergenekon'da savunma yapıyor: Adliyede savcıya ifade verirken bir savcı aniden içeri girerek. 'Sayın savcım televizyonlar, Haberal tutuklanması talebiyle mahkemeye sevk edildi diye son dakika geçiyor' dedi. Savcı 5 dakika içinde adeta televizyonları teyit ederek beni mahkemeye sevk etti.* 

İkinci Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıklarından eski Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, "Suçum varsa cezaya razıyım, çekmeye hazırım. Benim tahliyem, delillere dayanmalı. Sağlık sorunlarım nedeniyle tahliye edilmem rahatsızlık verir" dedi.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'ndeki salonda Ergenekon'da bir ilk olarak video konferansla savunması alınan Haberal, Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün'ün yasal haklarını hatırlatırken bunların arasında susma hakkını da kullanabileceğini söylemesi üzerine, gözaltına alındığı sırada Emniyette de bu hakkının kendisine hatırlatıldığını söyledi.

Kendisinin orada da "susma hakkını" değil, "konuşma hakkını"
kullanacağını ifade ettiğini belirten Haberal, burada da "konuşma hakkını" kullanmak istediğini bildirdi.

Başkent üniversitesi ve Kanal B'nin kendisine ait olduğu yönünde ifadelerin geçtiğini anımsatan Haberal "Bunların bütün tesislerini ben kurdum, ama bunlar benim değil. Bunlar Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nindir. Türk halkınındır.

Haberal'ın sahip olduğu TV kanalı ve hastane söylemi yanlıştır. Bunlar Türk halkınındır" diye konuştu.

Prof. Dr. Haberal, 356 gündür tutuklu bulunmasını gerektiren tüm iddiaları reddettiğini belirterek, cep telefonu ile ilgili ilk dinleme kararının delil toplama amacıyla alındığını söyledi.

Bundan 3 ay sonraki telefon dinleme kararının Cumhuriyet gazetesine yapılan 3 ayrı bombalı saldırı, Danıştay saldırısı, ümraniye'de ele geçen bombalar ile Eskişehirde yapılan operasyonda ele geçirilen mühimmatlarla ilgili olduğunu kaydetti.

Telefon dinleme kararının sadece cep telefonu için olduğunu ifade eden Haberal, ancak yasal dayanaktan yoksun olarak hastanede bulunan ofisindeki sabit hattının da dinlendiğini bildirdi.

*'BU TüRKİYE CUMHURİYETİ'NE YAKIşIYOR MU?'*

Mehmet Haberal, "Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü içinde faaliyet içinde olma şüphesi" ile ofisinde arama yapıldığını belirterek, oraya gelen polislere, "Bu Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'ne yakışıyor mu?" dediğini ve istenilen her şeyi kendi elleriyle teslim ettiğini söyledi.

Gözaltına alındıktan sonra Emniyette 8 saat ifade verdiğini kaydeden Haberal, şöyle devam etti:
"Daha sonra adliyeye çıkarıldım. Burada savcıya ifade verirken bir savcı aniden içeri girerek. 'Sayın savcım televizyonlar, Haberal tutuklanması talebiyle mahkemeye sevk edildi diye son dakika geçiyor' dedi. Savcı 5 dakika içinde adeta televizyonarı teyit ederek beni mahkemeye sevk etti. Hakim de o kadar uzun süre savunma yapmama rağmen 10 dakika içinde tutuklanmama karar verdi."

Daha sonra Metris Cezaevinde 4-5 metrekare olan 27 numaralı odaya alındığını ifade eden Haberal, "Adliyede rahatsızlanmıştım. Bu şikayetim cezaevinde de nüksedince revire gittim. Burada 1 saat bekledim, şikayetim geçmeyince Bayrampaşa Devlet Hastanesine sevk edildim. Ancak doktorlar beni oradan İü Kardiyoloji Enstitüsüne naklettiler. Buradaki muayenemin ardından benim yoğun bakıma alınmama karar verildi" şeklinde konuştu.

Hastanede 12 gün boyunca yoğun bakımda kaldığını anlatan Haberal, hastanede kaldığı 3. kattaki 304 numaralı odada yoğun bakım tedavisinin sürdüğünü söyledi.

*-"BENİM TAHLİYEM DELİLLERE DAYANMALI"-*

Mehmet Haberal, halen bir sürü sağlık probleminin devam ettiğini vurgulayarak, aldığı ilaçların yan etkisi nedeniyle bazı problemler yaşadığını
bildirdi.

Video konferans yöntemiyle duruşmaya katıldığı odasını kastederek, "şu 10 metrekarelik odada 356 gündür buradayım 31 Ağustos 2009 tarihinde savcılık kararıyla Adli Tıp Kurumuna sevk edilmem sırasında dışarı çıkmadım" diyen Haberal, kendisinin burada mücadele ederken avukatlarının da dışarıda tahliye edilmesi için uğraş verdiğini kaydetti.

Haberal, iddianame kabul edilmeden önce 11, kabul edildikten sonra 14 kere avukatlarının tahliye talebinde bulunduğunu anlatarak, "Suçum varsa cezaya razıyım. üekmeye hazırım. Benim tahliyem, delillere dayanmalı. Sağlık sorunlarım nedeniyle tahliye edilmem rahatsızlık verir. Bunu avukatlarımla da konuştum" dedi.

Sanık Haberal, savunmasını yapmaya devam ettiği sırada, "Hekimim ara vermemiz gerektiğini söylüyor, 5 dakika ara verebilir miyiz?" demesi üzerine Mahkeme Başkanı şengün, "Tabiki" diyerek duruşmaya 10 dakika ara verdi.

Bu aranın ardından savunmasını tamamlayan Haberal'ın eski ifadeleri de Mahkeme Başkanı şengün tarafından okundu. Bu sırada Haberal'ın, "Sayın Başkanım doktorum öğlen arası vermemiz gerektiğini söylüyor" demesi üzerine, Mahkeme Başkanı şengün, duruşmaya saat 13.00'e kadar ara verdi.

*BüLENT ECEVİT'LE İLGİLİ İDDALARI YALANLADI*

Hakkında Merhum Başbakan Bülent Ecevit'e tedavi gördüğü Başkent Hastanesi'nde yanlış tedavi uygulanarak Başbakanlıktan düşürülmek istendiği iddialarına da cevap veren Haberal, "Merhum Başbakan Ecevit'in tedavisiyle ilgili şahsım ve Başkent üniversitesi'ne yönelik yapılan tüm yorumlar iftiradır. Merhum Başbakan tedavi görüp hastaneden çıktıktan sonra 7 ay Başbakanlık görevini yapmış, 4,5 yıl daha yaşamıştır" diye konuştu. Merhum Ecevit'in tedavi olduktan sonra o zamanki koruma müdürü Recai Birgün'ün ifadesine göre Başbakanlık konutuna gece getirilen Birgün'ün arkadaşı olan bir doktorun da Ecevit'i Başkent üniversitesi'ndeki tedavisinin doğru olduğunu söylediğini savundu. Haberal, Merhum Bülent Ecevit'e yönelik iddiaları öne süren Ecevit'in eski koruma müdürü Recai Birgün'ün asılsız iddialarına karşı dava açtıklarını kaydetti. 

...

----------


## bozok

*'Doğan'ın durumu ciddi'* 



*Yeniden hapse girecek mi?*

*05.04.2010 Pazartesi 13:28 / DHA/ ümer ERDEM* 

Balyoz Soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan ve tahliye olduktan sonra Haydarpaşa GATA'da tedavi altına alınan eski 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın tedavisi devam ediyor. Doğan'ın Avukatı Celal ülgen, sağlık durumu ve hukuki gelişmeler ilgili gazetecilere açıklama yaptı.

Bugün Gülhane Askeri Tıp Akademisi'ne gelen Celal ülgen, müvekkilinin sağlık durumu hakkında bilgi aldıktan sonra basın mensuplarının sorularını yanıtladı. üetin Doğan'ın bugün detaylı sağlık kontrollerinin yapıldığını söyleyen ülgen, "Rahatsızlığı ciddi. Doktorlar, cezaevine gitmek değil evine bile gitme olanağının bulunmadığını belirtiyor. Tahlil ve raporlar inceleniyor. Kesin karar verilecek. Sağ bacağındaki uyuşma, bel fıtığı sonucu olduğu belirlendi. Bel kaslarında zedelenme olmuş ve kesinlikle ameliyat edilmesi gerektiği, aksi taktirde ilerde telafisi zor sağlık sorunu olacağı belirtiliyor. üetin Doğan ise 70 yaşında ameliyat olmak istemediğini belirtiyor. Hatta üetin Doğan doktorlara , 'ben cezaevinde yürek acısına dayandım, bacak acısına mı dayanamayacağım' diye espri yaptı" diyerek, raporların incelenmesinden sonra kesin sonucu bildireceğini kaydetti. Avukat ülgen, hukuki süreç ile ilgili ise "Dün akşam verilen kararın yok hükmünde sayıldığı yoliunda bir dilekçeyi İstanbul 12. Ağır C. M bildiriyoruz ve kararlarından rücu etmesini istiyoruz. Cünkü CMK 104. maddesinin 2. fıkrasında tahliye kararına karşı Cumhuriyet savcısına itiraz yolu açılmamıştır. Bu açıdan İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne dilekçe verdik. Kararın altına, kararın kesin olduğuna veya itirazı kabul olmayacağına ilişkin bir not yok. Bu nedenle böyle bir itiraz da bulunduk. Sonucu bu gün bekleyeceğiz" dedi. 

...

----------


## bozok

*Başsavcı Balyoz'u* 



05.04.2010 - 17:59 / gazeteport

*İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin Balyoz soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar Bilal Bayraktar ve Mehmet Berk'i görevlerinden alarak yerlerine Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten Murat Yönder ile Mehmet Ergül'ü atadı.*

*Bu arada İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı vekili Turan üolakkadı da 3. Balyoz operasyonunda gözaltına alınacak kişilerin bazılarını listeden çıkardı.* 



*İSTANBUL -* Balyoz soruşturmasında şok gelişme. Alınan ilk bilgilere göre; Balyoz soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar Bilal Bayraktar ve Mehmet Berk'in, Başsavcı Aykut Cengiz Engin'in *"Benim onayım olmadan gözaltı olmasın"* talimatını yerine getirmediği için görevlerinden alındığı öğrenildi.

*BALYOZ'DA 95 KİşİYE YAKALAMA haberi için tıklayınız*

Bu gelişmenin ardından Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesinde görev yapan Başsavcı vekili Turan üolakkadı da bugün başlatılan 3. Balyoz operasyonu kapsamında gözaltına alınacak bazı kişiler hakkındaki işlemleri de iptal ettiği belirtildi. Operasyon kapsamında 95 kişi hakkında yakalama kararı çıkartılmıştı.

*''GüREV DEğİşİKLİğİ BİZİM YETKİMİZDEDİR"* 
İddialara ilişkin Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesinden ayrılırken gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtlayan Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı, görev değişikliğinin kendilerinin yetkisinde bulunduğunu ve her yıl onlarca kişiyi görevden aldıklarını ve yerlerine atama yaptıklarını söyledi. 


Soruşturma savcılarının görevden alındığı iddialarının doğru olup olmadığını ilişkin ısrarlı sorular üzerine üolakkadı *''Soruşturma savcılarının kimliğini açıklamak biliyorsunuz Terörle Mücadele Kanunu'na göre suçtur. Bu konuda bilgi vermeyiz''* dedi.

*Ayrıntılı haberi gelecek.*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'da 95 yakalama emri*



05.04.2010 - 11:51 / gazeteport

*İSTANBUL -* *''Balyoz Planı''* iddiaları soruşturmasını yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcılarının talimatıyla İstanbul GATA'da görev yapan Tümgeneral Tuncay üakan'ın gözaltına alındığı belirtildi.

Emekli Tümgeneral üakan'ın Haydarpaşa GATA'da görev yaptığı dönemde, Neşe Başer isimli bir kişinin çürük raporu çetesi kurup kendisini komutanın akrabası gibi tanıttığı ortaya çıkmıştı. Jandarma'nın yaptığı operasyon sonucu kendisini GATA Komutanı üakan'ın akrabası olarak tanıtan Başer ile birlikte bir tabip yarbay da Jandarma tarafından gözaltına alınmıştı. Emekli Tümgeneral Tuncay üakan'ın rütbe süresi dolmasına karşın 2008 Ağustos YAş kararı ile bir yıl uzatılmış ve geçen yıl emekliye ayrılmıştı.

*BALYOZ'DA TAHLİYE TUTUKLAMALARI BAşLADI haberi için tıklayınız*


*ESKİ MGK GENEL SEKRETERİ GüZALTINDA* 
Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında eski MGK Genel Sekreteri emekli Orgeneral şükrü Sarıışık gözaltına alındığı öğrenildi. Yine soruşturma kapsamında emekli Tuğgeneral Oktay Faruk Memioğu'nun da gözaltına alındığı gelen bilgiler arasında.

 
Emekli Tümgeneral 
Mustafa Kemal Tutkun'un 
evinde arama yapıldı

*TUTKUN'UN EVİNDE ARAMA*
''Balyoz Planı'' iddiaları soruşturması kapsamında, emekli tuğgeneral Mustafa Kemal Tutkun'un evinde arama yapılıyor. Alınan bilgiye göre, Tutkun'un Güzelyalı Mahallesi'ndeki evinde, jandarma ile emniyet müdürlüğü terörle mücadele ekipleri tarafından arama yapıldı. Tutkun, gözaltına alındı.

*KONYA'DA BALYOZ SORUşTURMASI GüZALTISI*
Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında Konya'da muvazzaf bir subay gözaltına alındı. Balyoz soruşturmasının üçüncü dalgasında Konya'da görevli muvazzaf subayın gözaltına alındığı, subayın İstanbul'a gönderileceği öğrenildi. 



Soruşturma kapsamında gözaltına alınan aralarında emekli üç generalin de bulunduğu 16 kişinin sorgularına başlandı. ''Balyoz Planı'' iddiaları soruşturması kapsamında, eski Haydarpaşa ''GATA'' Komutanı *emekli Tümgeneral Tuncay üakan* ve *eski MGK Genel Sekreteri şükrü Sarıışık* İstanbul'da gözaltına alınırken, üanakkale 18 Mart üniversitesinde inkılap ve tarih okutmanı olarak görev yapan emekli Tuğgeneral *Mustafa Kemal Tutkun* da Güzelyalı Mahallesi'ndeki evinden gözaltına alınarak İstanbul'a getirildi. 

Bu arada, İstanbul ve bazı illerde gerçekleştirilen operasyonlarda gözaltına alınan ve aralarında emekli generallerin de bulunduğu toplam 16 kişi, sağlık kontrollerinin ardından sorgulama için Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğüne getirildi. 


Operasyonların sürdürüldüğünü ifade eden yetkililer, gözaltı sayısının artabileceğini kaydetti.

*ARANAN 2 Kİşİ şEHİRDIşINDA üIKTI*
*''Balyoz Planı''* iddiaları soruşturması kapsamında, mahkeme kararıyla *''şüpheli''* olarak aranan iki emekli albayın Ankara dışında olduğu öğrenildi. 


İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin, Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğüne gönderdiği karar doğrultusunda, terörle mücadele ekipleri, emekli Albay Ali Tarık A. ile emekli Albay Erdal A'nın evlerinde arama gerçekleştirdi. 


Erdal A. Ankara Terörle Mücadele ekiplerince üankaya'daki evinde gözaltına alındı. Emekli Albay Erdal A. evinde yapılan aramanın ardından Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğüne getirildi. Aynı soruşturma kapsamında aranan emekli Albay Ali Tarık A'nın yurt dışında olduğu bildirilmişti. 


*THK'DAN ALİ TARIK A. AüIKLAMASI* 
Türk Hava Kurumu (THK) Genel Sekreteri Ergin Ersoy, Ali Tarık A'nın 8 Mart 2010 tarihinde THK ile ilişiğinin kesildiğini, şu anda kurumla herhangi bir bağlantısının bulunmadığını bildirdi. 


Ersoy, *''Balyoz'da 3. Dalga''* başlığıyla medyada yer alan, *''Zanlılardan Emekli Albay Ali Tarık A'nın Türk Hava Kurumu'nda çalıştığı ve kurum tarafından yurtdışında görevlendirildiği için şu an yurtdışında bulunduğu''* ifadelerini içeren haberle ilgili yazılı açıklama yaptı. 


THK Genel Sekreteri Ersoy, açıklamasında, *''Haberde adı geçen Emekli Albay Ali Tarık A'nın 8 Mart 2010 tarihinde THK ile ilişiği kesilmiş olup, şu anda kurumla herhangi bir bağlantısı bulunmamaktadır''* dedi.

*4 İLDE 20 GüZALTI* 
Bu arada söz konusu soruşturma kapsamında 4 ilde muvazzaf askerlerin de aralarında bulunduğu 20 kişinin gözaltına alındığı öğrenildi.

...

----------


## bozok

*BİRİLERİ TSK üZERİNDEN AüILIMA HAYAT üPüCüğü VERİYOR*



30.03.2010 

Kamuoyunda Balyoz Planı olarak bilinen planı hazırladığı iddiasıyla tutuklu bulunan 1. Ordu eski Komutanı üetin Doğan hakkında yazılanlara cevap vermeye devam etti. Doğan cezaevinden yazdığı mektubunda Emasya Protokolü'ne ilişkin çeşitli iddiaları yanıtladı.

Emasya Protokolüne ilişkin kamuoyunda bir bilgisizliğin olduğunu anlatan Doğan protokolün nasıl ortaya çıktığını ve nasıl işlediğini anlattı. Doğan'a göre protokolün kaldırılmasıyla devletin büyük bir güvenlik zaafiyeti oluşmuştu.

üetin Doğan'ın mektubunda ortaya çıkan tabloya ilişkin iddiası ilginçti. Doğan, yaşanan tabloyu *"birileri hala ne olduğu belirsiz açılıma TSK üzerinden hayat öpücüğü kondurmaya çalışıyor "* sözleriyle özetledi.ve şöyle dedi:

"9 ncu Cumhurbaşkanımız Sayın Süleyman Demirel’in bir vesile ile söylediği bir söz, siyasi iktidarların yapıcı tutumlarını en bariz şekilde yansıtmaktaydı. Sayın Demirel’in söylediği söz hala kulaklarımda çınlamaktadır: *'Hiç kimse Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine, Devletine silah çekmiş eşkıyayı dağlarda kovaladığı, tepelediği için hesap soramaz !'* Bu gün eşkıyanın hudut kapılarından davul zurna ile muzaffer kahramanlar gibi karşılandığını, ayaklarına kadar gitmesi için savcı ve hakimlerin görevlendirildiğini, seyyar mahkemeler kurulduğunu gördükçe, acaba Sayın Demirel’in sözleri hala geçerliliğini koruyor mu demekten kendimi alamıyorum."


*İşte üetin Doğan'ın mektubunun tamamı:*

“BALYOZ” salatasının iş ve aş kaygılarını, kavgalarını afyon misali unutturmak, ertelemek, ele geçirmede zorlandığı ulusal kurumları baskı altında tutmak amaçları ile soframıza servis yapılalı iki ayı geçti bile.

Bu salatanın hangi hayır sahiplerinin (!) işi olduğunu, nerelerden ilham alınarak içinin doldurulduğunu, *“servisin yapıldığı”* daha ilk günden itibaren çeşitli platformlarda açıklanmaya çalışılmıştır.

Mahpusluğumun beşinci haftasını doldurduğum bu gün (29.03.2010), BALYOZ’un önceki yazdıklarımdan farklı bir boyutu üzerinde duracağım. Bunun nedeni sapı samanı birbirine karıştırarak zihinleri bulandırmakla görevlendirilmiş yeni yetme bir muharririn sefil düşünceleriyle beslediği ve aceleyle piyasaya sürdüğü kitabında, EMASYA Protokolü’ne değinmiş olmasıdır.

Protokol konusu, BALYOZ ile birlikte gündeme taşındığında, bunun arkasında bir şeyler olabileceğini pek düşünmemiştim.

EMASYA Protokolü’ne ilişkin bana yöneltilen sorulara da fazla ayrıntıya girmeden birkaç cümle ile cevaplandırmaya çalışmıştım. Bunun nedeni, BALYOZ konusundaki iddiaları cevaplandırırken konunun dağılmasına yol açmamaya özen göstermemdir.

Büyük bir fiyasko ile sonuçlanacağından kuşku duymadığım BALYOZ davasının uzayan sürecinde, seçkin savcılarımızın delil arayışları ve/veya talimat bekleyişleri sürerken, bizlere düşünmek ve de bilenmek için zaman tanıma da çok cömert davrandıklarını da teslim etmek gerekir. *Bu zamanı “Soytarıların” maskelerini düşürmek için kullanacağımdan hiç kimsenin kuşkusu olmasın.* 


*EMASYA PROTOKOLü İLE İLGİLİ GERüEKLER*

İşe EMASYA Protokolü’ ne indirilen BALYOZ’ un ardındaki gerçekleri ortaya koymakla başlayalım.

üncelikle yeni yetme muharririn* “Ağa babası”, “ablası”, “ağabeylerinin”* EMASYA Protokolü konusunda neler söylediklerine birkaç cümlecik ile örnekler verelim.

* Konuya ilişkin ilk işaret, birçok konuda olduğu gibi, doğrudan değil, Avrupa Birliği’nden (AB) rutajlı olarak gündeme getirildi. AB’ nin 14 Ekim 2009 tarihli Türkiye İlerleme Raporunda* “EMASYA Gizli Protokolü’nün demokrasi karşıtı bir uygulama olarak varlığını sürdürdüğünü”* yetkili ve ilgililerimizin dikkatine getirilmişti.* Bu noktada AB’nin nasıl oluyor da gizli bir protokolün içeriğinden haberdar oluyor sorusunu sormak “abesle iştigal” etmek olur.*

* Nazlı Ilıcak’a bakacak olursak protokol *“askerlere, mülki amirin talebine gerek kalmadan, doğrudan müdahale etme, arama, denetim, baskın ve operasyon yapma iznini veriyor… Asayiş Güvenlik merkezleri, işte bu protokole dayanarak kurulmuştur.”*

* Ali Bayramoğlu *“ EMASYA fiili bir darbedir .”* buyurmuş.

* Star Gazetesi *“Demokrasinin üzerinde ki karanlık gölge EMASYA” diye başlık atarak, protokol için “Türkiye’yi Askerleştirdi”* iddiasını ciddi ciddi ortaya atmış!

* Zaman gazetesinde Bülent Korucu *“EMASYA; Darbenin sürekliliğinin kılıfı”* başlıklı yazısı ile konuya adeta tüy dikmiş.

* Yeni yetme muharrir olarak kayda geçirdiğimiz Mehmet Baransu’nun kitabının 371 nci sayfasında ise aynen şunlar yazılı:

*“Her şey apaçık ortadaydı, EMASYA Protokolü güvenlik tedbirleri adı altında bütün toplumu şüpheli sıfatıyla gözetleme, fişleme hakkını Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine veriyordu.”*

*EMASYA KONUSUNDA AHKAM KESENLER PROTOKOLü OKUMAMIş*
Başta Nazlı Ilıcak olmak üzere, EMASYA Protokolü konusunda ahkam kesenlerin büyük çoğunluğun bu protokolü hiç okumadıkları veya *okudularsa okuduklarını anlamayacak kadar zekaları kıt yahut ard niyetli oldukları anlaşılmaktadır.* Hoş; niyet bir hizmeti yerine getirme amacıyla gerçeği saptırmak olduktan sonra gerisi teferruat olarak kalır.

Yukarıdaki örnekleri daha fazla arttırmanın gereği yok sanırım. Gerçek olan şu ki; yukarıdaki iddiaları iktidar sahipleri ince bir hesapla kesin hüküm niteliğinde kabullenmiş, gereğini süratle yerine getirerek “Protokol” yürürlükten kaldırılmıştır.

*şimdi Protokolün 13 yıl sonra iptalindeki gerçek niyetin, demokrasimizin üzerinde asılı “Demokles’in Kılıcı”nı kınına sokmak mı, yoksa vaat edilen “Açılıma“ bir hayat öpücüğü vermek mi, sorusuna yanıt arayalım.*

Bunu tespit için öncelikle Protokolün başlığını, yasal dayanağını ve içeriğini doğru okumak gerekir.

* Protokol “ Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ile İçişleri Bakanlığı arasında 5442 Sayılı İl İdaresi Kanunu 11/D Maddesi Gereğince Alınması Gereken Müşterek Tedbirlere İlişkin Protokol” başlığını taşımaktadır. (Söz konusu Protokolü *http://www.haber7.com/* haber sitesinden indirebilirler.)

* Protokolün Yasal dayanağı olan 5442 Sayılı Kanunun 11/D maddesinde yer alan hükmü aynen aşağıya çıkartıyorum:

*“Birden fazla ili içine alan olaylarda ilgili valilerin isteği üzerine aynı veya farklı askeri birlik komutanlarından kuvvet tahsis edilmesi durumunda iller veya kuvvetler arasında işbirliği, koordinasyon, kuvvet kaydırması, emir komuta ilişkileri ve gerekli görülen diğer hususlar yukarıda belirtilen hükümler çerçevesinde Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ile İçişleri Bakanlığı tarafından belirlenecek esaslara göre yürütülür.”*

* Demek ki, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ile İçişleri Bakanlığı arasında bir Protokolün hazırlanması, bir Yasanın (5442 Sayılı Yasa) emredici hükmünün gereğidir.

* Protokolün içeriğine baktığımızda hakkındaki iddialara dayanak teşkil edebilecek bir şeyler bulmanız olanaksızdır.

* Nazlı Hanımın ileri sürdüğü gibi bu Protokole dayanılarak kurulmuş “Asayiş Güvenlik Merkezleri“ bulunmamaktadır.

* Buna karşılık mülki makamlardan askeri kuvvet talebi geldiği andan itibaren teşkil edilen geçici *“Asayiş Harekat Merkezleri”* ile terörle mücadelede görev yapan bütün birimlerin istihbarat gayretlerinin birleştirilmesi ve istihbaratın koordinesi için daimi olarak görev yapacak *“Müşterek İstihbarat Merkezleri”* vardır. Bu merkezler fiilen terör eylemlerinin yoğun olarak bulunduğu Doğu ve Güneydoğu illerimizin bazılarında kurulmuştur.

* Yukarıda belirtilen merkezlerde TSK personelinin yanı sıra MİT ve Emniyet temsilcilerinin de asil üye olarak yer alması protokolde açıkça belirtilmiştir. Bu merkezlerin faaliyetlerinin sonuçlarından ilgili Valiye bilgi verilmesi de protokolde esasa bağlanmıştır. (Bknz: Protokol Md.22)

* Bu merkezlerin dışında Protokol uyarınca illerde Valinin, ilçelerde Kaymakamların başkanlığında, durum değerlendirilmelerinin yapıldığı “İL ve İLüE GüVENLİK KORDİNASYON KOMİSYONLARI” teşkil edilmiştir. (Bknz: Protokol Md.5)

* Protokolün “askerlere, mülki amirin talebine gerek kalmadan, doğrudan müdahale etme, arama, denetim, baskın ve operasyon izni veriyor” iddiası ise, 9 ncu maddeye dayandırılmaya çalışılmaktadır. Maddeyi bütünüyle aşağıya çıkartıyorum:

*“MADDE-9 :* 
Toplantı ve gösteri yürüyüşü gibi toplumsal olayların şekil değiştirerek birçok bölgede, geniş halk kitlelerine yaygınlaşması, şİDDETE, KATLİAMA veya ANAYASAL DüZENİ BOZMAYA YüNELMESİ DURUMUNDA; İl / İlçe Güvenlik Koordinasyon Komisyonu, olağanüstü ve ivedilikle toplanır. Bu gibi durumlarda EMASYA Komutanlıkları (bölge/tali) olayları yakinen takip eder ve birliklerin hazırlıklarını tamamlar. Olaylara müdahale edebilecek toplanma bölgelerinde, birlikleri hazır bulundurur. Olayların gelişmesini değerlendirir. *BAşTA MüLKİ AMİRLER OLMAK üZERE, İLGİLİ KADEMELERE BİLGİ VERİR VE GECİKMENİN YARATACAğI MAHZURLARI ORTADAN KALDIRMAK İüİN OLAYLARA MüDAHALE EDER. Bu ve benzeri durumlarda olayların yaygınlaşmasını önlemek ve olayları bastırmak esas alınır.”*

*BU MADDE MADIMAK KATLİAMLARININ BİR DAHA YAşANMAMASI İüİNDİR*

üok iyi anımsadığım kadarı ile Kahramanmaraş’da, Sivas’da MADIMAK Otel’inde yaşanan YüZ KARASI OLAYI, insanlarımızı derinden sarsan VAHşETİ TüRK TOPLUMUNUN DA BİR DAHA YAşANMAMASI için özellikle koyulan bu maddeyi, askeri darbenin kılıfı olarak gören ve göstermeye çalışanlarda hiçbir insaf ve izan olmadığı gibi, vicdanlarının iyiden iyiye kararmış ve nasırlaşmış olması gerekir.

* Protokolün 26 ncı Maddesinde, *“Protokolün uygulanmasından doğacak ihtilaflar, aksayan hususlar ve değişiklik teklifleri karşılıklı görüşmeler yoluyla düzeltilecektir.”* hükmü bulunmaktadır. Protokolün yürürlükte kaldığı 13 yıl içerisinde, Protokol hükümlerini uygulamakla yükümlü olanlar tarafından konuya ilişkin herhangi bir şikayetin gündeme getirildiğini duymadım. 

Ancak ülkemizin birlik ve düzenliğine kastedenlerin, terörle mücadelede ilgili birimler arasında her konuda yakın işbirliği ve koordinasyon sağlamayı amaçlayan söz konusu Protokolün yürürlükten kaldırılmasına alkış tutmaları da boşuna değildir.

Bu noktada Protokolün yürürlükten kaldırılmasının “Açılım” için bir hayat öpücüğü olup olmayacağı konusunu irdelemeye başlayalım. Bu konunun açıklığa kavuşması için, Doğu ve Güneydoğu illerimizde yürütülen terörle kesintisiz mücadelede ne gibi sorunlar yaşanabileceğinin dikkate alınması zorunludur.

* Yurt içinde bölücü terör örgütünün iki veya daha fazla il hududunun kesişme/çakışma noktalarını içeren alanlarda üs tesis etmeyi esas aldıkları sır değildir. Bu konu da sadece çarpıcı birkaç örnek vermekle yetinelim.

- Van, Hakkari ve kısmen şırnak illerinin belirli bölümlerini içeren “FARAşİN YAYLASI”,

- Esas itibariyle şırnak, Siirt ve kısmen Van ilinin belirli bir bölümünü kapsayan “BESTLER-DERELER BüLGESİ”,

- Diyarbakır, Bingöl illerimiz içerisinde uzayan “YEDİSU VADİSİ”, “LİCE-KULP-GENü” üçgeni içerisinde kalan kırsal alan.

Bu örnekleri çoğaltmanın anlamı yok. Protokol ile beraber “Koordinatör” Valilik fonksiyonel olarak işlevini yitirdiğine göre benzer alanlarda kesintisiz 
operasyonlar için hangi Vali, hangi Garnizon Komutanından kuvvet talebinde bulunacak?

* Gerektiğinde iller arasında kuvvet kaydırmalar için kim istekte bulunacak, kim yerine getirecek?

* Asayiş Harekat Merkezleri ile Müşterek İstihbarat Merkezleri kurulamayacağına göre, terörle mücadele de bütün birimler arasında harekat ve istihbarat işbirliği ve koordinasyonu nasıl sağlanacak?

* Kırsal alanda da operasyon başlatma ve sonlandırma yetkisi Vali’de olduğuna göre, Vali’yi bu konuda yeni kurulan *“Kamu Müsteşarlığı”* mı harekete geçirecek?

* Kısacası TSK’ nin kırsal alanda üstün cesaret ve feragatle bölücü unsurlara karşı mücadelesini sürdürmeye kesintisiz devamı, ilgili Valiler tarafından önceden tomar tomar hazırlanmış “Operasyon için kuvvet talebinde bulunma istek ve iradesine“ bağlı kalmış gibi gözüküyor. Bütün bunları hangi tecrübeye dayanarak ileri sürdüğüm elbette sorgulanabilir.

Her ne kadar hali hazır ikametgahım *“terörist yaftası”* sürülmek istenenlerle birlikte kapalı bir Ceza İnfaz Kurumunda ise de, geçmişte aldığım görevler, bu konularda Ulusuma bir şeyler söyleme hakkını bana verdiğine inanıyorum. Kısaca özetlemeye çalışayım:

Ağustos 1991–1997 döneminde, zorunlu kıt’a görevi yaptığım (1994–1995) bir yıl hariç, kesintisiz olarak Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin en üst karargahında önce İç Güvenlik Harekat Merkezi’nin de bağlı olduğu Genelkurmay Plan ve Harekat Daire Başkanı, bilahare bu dairenin de bağlı bulunduğu Genelkurmay Harekat Başkanı olarak görev yaptım. Nihayet 1997–1999 döneminde Jandarma Asayiş Komutanı olarak, terörle yapılan silahlı mücadelenin fiilen içerisinde bulundum.

Bilmem bütün bunlar terörle mücadele hakkında bana söz söyleme hakkını 
veriyor mu? Vermiyorsa bunun öncesinin de var olduğunu (1983 yılından itibaren) şimdilik söylemekle yetiniyorum.


*SONUü :*

TSK’nin terörle mücadelesini azim ve kararlılıkla sürdüreceğine eminim. Ancak siyasi iradenin terör örgütüne ve örgütün siyasi platformda yer almış temsilcilerine karşı tutumunun, sürdürülen mücadeleye olumlu veya çok olumsuz yansımaları olacağı unutulmamalıdır. TSK, terörle mücadeleyi söz konusu Protokolün imzalanmasına kadar da, bütün güçlükleri göğüsleyerek başarı ile sürdürmüştür. Ancak o dönemin büyük bölümünde 9 ncu Cumhurbaşkanımız Sayın Süleyman Demirel’in bir vesile ile söylediği bir söz, siyasi iktidarların yapıcı tutumlarını en bariz şekilde yansıtmaktaydı. Sayın Demirel’in söylediği söz hala kulaklarımda çınlamaktadır.

*“Hiç kimse Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine, Devletine silah çekmiş* 
*eşkıyayı dağlarda kovaladığı, tepelediği için hesap soramaz!”*

Bu gün eşkıyanın hudut kapılarından davul zurna ile muzaffer kahramanlar gibi karşılandığını, ayaklarına kadar gitmesi için savcı ve hakimlerin görevlendirildiğini, seyyar mahkemeler kurulduğunu gördükçe, acaba Sayın Demirel’in sözleri hala geçerliliğini koruyor mu demekten kendimi alamıyorum.

*Acaba birileri Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin kırsal alanda baskı altında tuttuğu PKK’ya nefes aldırmak için bir tertibin içerisine girmiş olmasın!*

Hala ne olduğu belirsiz *“Demokratik Açılıma”*, TSK üzerinden bir hayat öpücüğü kondurma gayretlerinin en sonunda yaratacağı *“domino etkisinin”* boyutunu kavramalarını diliyorum. Bu nedenle “gaza getirilerek” yürürlükten kaldırılan Protokolün yerine ilgili ve yetkililerin daha düzgün bir şey koymaları gerekmektedir. Bu beklentimiz başlangıçta da belirttiğim gibi 5442 Sayılı İl İdaresi Kanunu’nun ilgili amir hükmünde de ( 11/D) yer almaktadır. 

29.03.2010

*Saygılarımla.*

*üetin DOğAN*

*4 Nolu Kapalı Ceza İnfaz Kurumu B - Blok 9 Alt Koğuşu S İ L İ V R İ*

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*"BU ALüAKüA BİR İFTİRA"*



01.04.2010 

Habervaktim sitesinde dün Albay Dursun üiçek'e ait olduğu iddia edilen bir ses kaydı yayınlandı. Ses kaydında "İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı" adı verilen belge ile değerlendirmeler yer alıyordu. 

Habervaktim'in yayınlamasının ardından yandaş medyada hızla yayılan ses kaydını Dursun üiçek'in kızı ve avukatı İrem üiçek yalanladı. İrem üiçek yaptığı açıklamada ses kaydının Dursun üiçek'e ait olmadığını söyledi. İrem üiçek ses kaydı için şu ifadeleri kullandı: "üoğu düzmece ve maksatlı olarak hazırlanmış, şeref ve onurdan yoksun birileri tarafından oluşturulmuş ve bir internet sitesine gönderilmiş bir haberdir. 17 Mart 2010 tarihinde, “www.dailymotion.com” *adlı İnternet sitesine üye olan 'Kanadalı olduğunu iddia eden, 32 yaşında Hasan Ergeç' adında faili meçhul bir sahte kişi tarafından, 31 Mart günü Türkiye saati ile saat 11.00 gibi (Kanada saati ile gece 03.00 civarında) bahse konu İnternet sitesine gönderildiği bilgilerine ulaşılan yalan haberde Alb. Dursun üİüEK'in sesi de alçakça taklit edilmeye çalışılmıştır."
*
İrem üiçek yayınlanan ses kaydıyla Albay Dursun üiçek'e karşı yargısız infaz yapılmaya çalışıldığını söyledi. üiçek, Habervaktim'de yayınlanan ses kaydıyla ilgili olarak bir ayrıntıya da dikkat çekti: "Habere konu yayın incelendiğinde görülecektir ki, iş bu yayın karşılıklı konuşma olarak yansıtılmasına rağmen *nedense! yalnızca Dursun üiçek’in konuşması duyulmaktadır.* Cümleler anlamsız, kesik kesik ve düzensiz bir sırada ilerlemektedir. Yine Albay Dursun üiçek’in kullanmadığı kelimelerin bilinçli olarak kullanıldığı tespit edilmiştir. şöyle ki *‘’ kazık yedim’’,’’tashih ederler’’,’’ha…!!’’,’’k.ından korkuyor’’,’’eşşek kadar’’,’’Baykal’la konuştu’’,’’hakimlerle falan’’,’’biz eskimeye devam edeceğiz’’…* şeklinde ki ifadeler 24 yılımı paylaştığım müvekkilimin konuşma üslubu ile örtüşmemektedir."

İrem üiçek, Albay Dursun üiçek'in bu saldırılar ile savunma yapamaz hale getirilmeye çalışıldığını söylerken, üiçek'in hukuk mücadelesine devam edeceğini de söyledi: "Müdürlüğünü yaptığı *şubenin görevleri arasında olmayan, irtica ile mücadele konusunda görevli başka bir şube varken* aynı konuda, yazmadığı ve imzalamadığı bir planı, bazı odaklar istedi diye kabullenmeyerek hakkını araması, insanlık dışı yargısız infaza baş kaldırması, pes etmeyerek gerçeklerin ortaya çıkması ve adaletin tecellisi için mücadele etmesi her masum ve şerefli insanın en doğal hakkıdır. 

Yasal delile dayanmayan haksız suçlamalarla nöbetçi bir hakim tarafından iki kez tutuklanan, üzerine atılı suçları işlediğine yönelik hiçbir yasal delil olmaması nedeniyle mahkeme heyeti kararı ile her iki seferde de kısa sürede serbest bırakılan Albay üİüEK'in, ilahi adaletin peşinde koşan ve yılmadan mücadele eden bir insan olduğunu; demokratik, laik, sosyal bir hukuk devleti olan anayasal düzene sadık kalacağı konusunda namusu ve şerefi üzerine ettiği yemine bağlı kaldığını; ne darbeci ve ne de cuntacı olmadığını defalarca ifade etmesine rağmen, ona yönelik iftira ve yargısız infazların sürdürülmesi inanç ve insanlık değerlerinin ayaklar altına alınması anlamına gelmez mi? Kurmay Albay Dursun üİüEK'in böylesi suç unsuru içeren ve askeri kriterlerden uzak bir plan hazırlamasını ve onu amirlerine sunmasını kabul etmek, ona yapılabilecek en alçakça iftiradır." 

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ünce tutukla, sonra bırak, yine tutukla!..*

 

05/04/2010 - 22:07:59

‘BALYOZ’ soruşturmasında yaşanan hukuk skandalı farklı bir boyut kazandı. ünce tutuklanan, sonra serbest bırakılan kişiler için yeniden tutuklama kararı çıktı. Bu arada operasyonda 3. dalga için düğmeye basan savcılar 95 kişi hakkında yakalama emri çıkardı. 20 kişi gözaltına alındı. Polislerin, gözaltındakileri sorguladığı dakikalarda soruşturmayı yürüten 2 savcı görevden alındı. Soruşturma için 2 yeni savcı atayan İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin, gözaltıları da durdurdu. 

*Yargı büyük yara aldı*
“Balyoz” davasıyla ilgili olarak önce tahliye, ardından da tutuklama kararı verilmesini eleştiren hukukçular “Yargı zedeleniyor. ‘üzel yetkili ağır ceza mahkemeleri’ bir an önce kaldırılmalı” diyerek tepki gösterdi 

ünsel üNAL

Yargıtay Onursal Başsavcısı Vural Savaş yaşanan hukuksuzlukların korku imparatorluğuna dönüştürülmek istendiğini belirtti. üzel Yetkili mahkemelerin hukuk adına yaptıklarını anlayamadığını belirten Savaş,_ “Başından bu yana yapılan hukuksuz aramalar, bilgisayarlar aranarak yapılan uygulamalar ve devamında tutuklamalar ile tutukluluk hallerinin sürmesi hukuk adına nasıl yorumlanacak? Bu uygulamalar korku imparatorluğunun ülkemizde kökleşmesini istemekten başka hiçbir anlam ifade etmiyor. Nöbetçi mahkeme dosyayı incelemiş, tutuklama nedenlerinin ve delillerinin yeterli olmadığını görmüş ki tahliye kararı vermiş. Ardından tutuklamaların yeniden gerçekleştirilmesi kararını vermenin hukuk açısından çok ciddi ve kamuoyunu tatmin edecek açıklamalarının olması gerek. Ancak yargı olumsuz yönde etkilenerek korku imparatorluğu pekiştirilmek isteniyor. üzel yetkili mahkemeler kuruluyor. HSYK’nın yapısı değiştirilerek bunun anayasal güvence altına alınması öngörülüyor. Ancak olacaklar başından belliydi. Bu hukuk adına ne kadar doğrudur, tartışılır. Bunların tamamı korku imparatorluğunu egemen kılmak için yapılıyor”_ şeklinde konuştu.

*Ciddi deliller olmalı*
CHP İzmir milletvekili Ahmet Ersin, Balyoz soruşturmasında yaşanan uygulamanın, özel yetkili mahkemelerin neden kaldırılması gerektiğinin tipik bir göstergesi olduğunu ifade etti. Ersin, _“Bir hakim karar veriyor, diğer hakim soyut bir açıklamayla, takdir yetkisini kullanmak suretiyle başka bir karar veriyor. Hukuk böyle işlemez. Eğer karar bozulacaksa bunun çok ciddi maddi delillerinin olması gerekir. Burada bu var mıdır, şimdi bu tartışılıyor. Mahkemeler basın baskısıyla karar veriyoruz izlenimi yaratacak uygulamalar yapamaz. Vicdanıyla karar verirler. Türkiye’de yargı her geçen gün zarar görüyor. Böyle bir uygulama hukuk adına kabul edilemez.”_ 

*Hukuk komedisi*
CHP Manisa Milletvekili ve TBMM Anayasa Komisyonu üyesi şahin Mengü ise mahkemenin üç gün içinde iki zıt karar vermesini komedi olarak yorumladı. Mengü, _“Hukuk adına bu doğru değildir. Burada yaşanan maalesef budur. Takdir hakkı böyle soyut olandan yola çıkarak kullanılamaz. Eğer hukuk adına böyle bir tavır içerisine girerseniz o zaman yargıyı, yargı bağımsızlığını zedelersiniz. Bu tutum hukuk adına kabullenilemez. Ancak bu olay göstermiştir ki özel yetkili mahkemeler, Türk yargı sistemine ve hukuk devletine daha fazla zarar vermeden kaldırılmalıdır”_ diye konuştu.

YENİüAğ

----------


## bozok

*"İftira rejimine doğru gidiş var"* 

**

06.04.2010 - 16:37



_İkinci Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, ''Ben burada terör örgütü kurmak, hükümeti yıkmakla suçlanıyorum. Bu suçlamalar yerine bana kurşun atılsa daha az etki yapar'' dedi._

*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, tedavi gördüğü İstanbul üniversitesi Kardiyoloji Entitüsündeki odasından video konferans yönetemiyle çapraz sorgusu yapılan Prof. Dr. Haberal, üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese'nin sorularını yanıtladı. üzese'nin tutuksuz sanık şener Eruygur ile ne zaman tanıştığına ilişkin sorusuna Haberal, Eruygur'u Milli Savunma Bakanlığı Müsteşarlığı döneminde ismen tanıdığını belirterek, daha sonra Jandarma Komutanlığı yaptığı dönemde de sadece resmi toplantılarda görüştüğünü kaydetti. 

Eruygur'un komutanlığı döneminde, ağaç dikme törenine bütün rektörleri olduğu gibi kendisini de davet ettiğini ifade eden Haberal, Eruygur ile bu ağaç dikme töreninde karşılaştığını, hiçbir şekilde Eruygur'un makamında görüşme yapmadığını vurguladı. Eruygur ile Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği (ADD) Genel Başkanlığı döneminde de iki kere görüştüğünü, ADD'nin düzenlediği toplantıya katıldığını dile getiren Haberal, dernek faaliyetleri dışında Eruygur ile görüşmediğini anlattı. 

Tutuksuz sanık Hurşit Tolon ile ne zamandan beri görüştüğüne ilişkin soruya da Haberal, Başkent üniversitesi Ankara Hastanesinin C Blokunun yapımında yaşanan problem nedeniyle Genelkurmay Başkanlığına gittiğinde karşılaştığını söyledi. Tolon'un bir özelliği olduğunu ifade eden Haberal, şöyle devam etti: 

*''Böbrek tranplantasyonuna başladığımızda Tolon Amerika'da ataşe olarak bulunuyormuş. O zaman Türkiye'de organ nakli yasası yoktu. 1978'de Avrupa'dan ilk kez ölen bir insanın böbreğini getirterek nakil yaptım. Sonra Amerika'dan getirttim. Yasayı çıkartmak için bu nakilleri yapmam gerekiyordu. 1979'da Organ Nakli Yasası çıktı. Tolon Amerika'dayken bu konuyla yakından ilgilenmiş. Genelkurmayda karşılaşınca, askerlere organ bağışı sistemi hakkında bilgi vermek üzere bir çalışma yaptığını söyledi.''* 

üzese'nin tutuksuz sanık Ankara Ticaret Odası (ATO) Başkanı Sinan Aygün ile tanışmasına ilişkin sorusuna da Haberal, zaman zaman ATO toplantılarına katıldığını, Diyalog Grubu toplantılarında da karşılaştıklarını anlattı. 

*PATALYA OTELİNDE HAMSİ KOKTEYLİ* 
Haberal, hakim üzese'nin Hilafetin Kaldırılışının 80. yılı ile ilgili toplantıya katılıp katılmadığını sorması üzerine, katılmadığını bu toplantının yapıldığını da burada öğrendiğini söyledi. Davanın tutuksuz sanıklarından Erdal şener'i tanıyıp tanımadığı sorulan Haberal, şener'i Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Hukuk Müşaviri olduğu dönemden tanıdığını anlatarak, *''Erdal bey çeşitli yemeklerde karşılaştığım biridir. Ben Rizeliyim çocukluğumdan beri hamsiyi çok severim ve hamsiyi iyi bilirim. Ankara Gölbaşı'ndaki Patalya Oteli'nde her sene hamsi kokteyli düzenlerdim. Bu toplantıya bütün dostlarım katılırdı. şener'le de o vesileyle karşılaştım''* dedi. 

Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, hakim üzese'nin İlhan Selçuk'u tanıyıp tanımadığını sorması üzerine, medyadan tanıdığını, hocası Hüsnü Göksel'in arkadaşı olduğu için de görüşmüş olabileceğini anlattı. Haberal, Selçuk ile kişisel bir şey paylaşmadığını kaydetti. 

üzese'nin, *''Cumhuriyet TV kanalı projesinde isminiz geçiyor. Bununla ilgili çalışmalara katıldınız mı size herhangi bir teklif geldi mi?'' demesi üzerine, Haberal, bu konuda ne bilgisi ne de ilgisi olduğunu, kendisine de herhangi bir teklifin gelmediğini bildirdi. Hakim üzese'nin, gazeteci Mustafa Balbay'ı tanıyıp tanımadığı sorusuna da kendisini Cumhuriyet gazetesinin Ankara Temsilcisi olarak tanıdığını ve Kanal B'de bazı programlara katıldığını ifade etti. Balbay ile çok yakın derecede ilişkisinin bulunmadığını söyleyen Haberal, Mustafa üzbek'i tanıyıp tanımadığı sorusu üzerine de ''üzbek'i Metal İş Sendikasının Başkanı olması nedeniyle tanıyordum ancak 10 yıla yakın bir süredir kendisiyle hiç karşılaşmadım''* dedi. 

*DİYALOG GRUBU* 
Hakim üzese, Mehmet Haberal'a, Tuncay üzkan, Kemal Alemdaroğlu, Tuncer Kılınç, Hasan Kundakçı ve Kamran İnan gibi isimleri tanıyıp tanımadığını da sordu. Mehmet Haberal, Kamran İnan'ı, politikaya atıldıktan sonra ismen bildiğini ancak kendisiyle daha sonra *''Diyalog Grubu''*nu kurmaya çalışırken tanıştığını, 2006 yılından beri de grubun yöneticisi olarak beraber olduğunu ifade etti. 

Hebaral'ın, Diyalog Grubu toplantılarında konuştukları tek şeyin, ülkelerine daha iyi hizmet edebilmek için yaptıkları tartışmalardan oluştuğunu anlatması üzerine üzese, *''Diyalog Grubu olarak ülkeye nasıl bir katkıda bulunuyordunuz?''* dedi. Haberal da bu soruya, ''Bu toplantılardan sonra açıklama yapılırdı'' diye yanıt verdi. 

Hakim üzese'nin, *''Milli Egemenlik Hareketi''*nden sonra oluşturulan *''Eşgüdüm Komitesi''*nin amacına yönelik sorusu üzerine Haberal şöyle dedi: 

*''Bu sorular çok enteresan. Bunlar bana sorulurken düşünüyorum, ülkem demokratik hukuk devleti mi yoksa başka bir şey mi... Bu, Anayasa'da hakkımız olan bir şeydir. Ben burada terör örgütü kurmak, hükümeti yıkmakla suçlanıyorum. Bu suçlamalar yerine bana kurşun atılsa daha az etki yapar. Bu bahsettiğiniz şey bir organizasyondur. Buradaki amaç, ülkemize hizmettir, bir siyasi oluşum kurabilmektir. Burada bir yönetim bir de komite kurulmuştur 18 Ocak 2008'de. Bir siyasi oluşum kurmak Anayasa'ya aykırı mı? O zaman bugünkü Hükümet de Patalya Oteli'ndeki toplantılarla aynı şuçu işledi. Bu sorular ülkeme yakışmıyor. Haberal, organ naklini Türkiye'de başlatıyor, dünyayı Türkiye'nin ayağına getiriyor, hastane açıyor, ünivesite kuruyor. Benim suçum bunlar mı?''* 

Tutuklu sanık Haberal'ın bu sözleri üzerine üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese, *''Amacımız, anayasal haklarını sorgulamak değil, iddialara açıklık getirmektir'' ifadesini kullandı. Haberal da ''Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşı olarak bu sorulardan rahatsız oluyorum. Dünyayı ülkemin ayaklarına getirmişim. Dünya Organ Nakli Derneğinin binlerce üyesinin önünde açılış konuşmasını yapacaktım ama tutuklu olduğum için bunu yapamadım''* dedi. 

Haberal, duruşmaya verilen 10 dakikalık aradan sonra, hakim üzese'nin Aydın Gergin Mehmet Büyükçelebi ve Adnan Kılıçarslan'ı sorması üzerine bu kişileri tanımadığını söyledi. 

*''ADALET ALLAH'IN EMRİDİR''* 
Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, üye hakim üzese'nin bu isimleri kastederek, ''İddianamede çeşitli sayıda telefonla görüşme yaptığınız söyleniyor, bunları hatırlıyor musun?'' demesi üzerine, *''Kusura bakmayın ama iddianameyle ilgili daha fazla konuşmak istemiyorum. Bu iddianameyi sizlerin ve Türkiye kamuoyunun takdirine bırakıyorum. İddianame adeta 'Haberal hakkında suç nasıl yaratılabilir' üzerinden yazılmış. 25 yıldır görüşmediğim insanlarla örgüt kurmakla suçlanıyorum. Bunlar benim yapmadığım şeyler, bunlar kuvvetli suç şüphesi yaratmak için ortaya atılmış iddialar. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin savcılarına bunları yakıştıramıyorum. Adalet yüce Allah'ın emridir. Burada yapılanlar Allah'ın emrine karşı yapılmış işlerdir''* diye konuştu. 

Fatih Hilmioğlu'nu tanıyıp tanımadığı sorulan Haberal, bu kişinin Hacettepe üniversitesinden öğrencisi olduğunu söyledi. Mehmet Haberal, Hilmioğlu'nun çok değerli ve gurur duyduğu bir bilim adamı olduğunu ifade etti. 

*''SANKİ BİR İFTİRA REJİMİNE DOğRU GİDİş VAR''* 
Hakim üzese'nin, ''Sizde yapılan aramalar sırasında, bir 'kişiye özel' yazılı, açılmış bir zarfta Fatih Hilmioğlu hakkında yazılan isimsiz bir mektubun ele geçirilmiştir, bu konuda ne diyeceksiniz?'' sorusuna Haberal, bunun bir fitne olduğunu ifade ederek, şunları kaydetti: 

*''Sanki bir iftira rejimine doğru gidiş var. Böyle devam ederse ne ülkemizin iç sorunları ne de dışarıdaki meseleler çözülür. üözme gücümüz kalmayacak. Bu imzasız belgeyi, emniyet güçlerimiz bir de alıp delil olarak kabul edecek, üstelik bir kopyasını bende bırakmadan... Bir kişi, sevmediği başka biri hakkında hemen emniyete imzasız bir mektup yazıyor. Bu sorunun bana sorulmasını üzüntüyle karşılıyorum. Bu son dönemde sanat oldu. Yasal olmayan imzasız, gerçek dışı belgelerle zaman geçiyor.''* 

*İKİNCİ ''ERGENEKON'' DAVASININ 51. DURUşMASI* 
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nde oluşturulan salonda görülen davanın bugünkü duruşmasına, gazeteci Tuncay üzkan, Cumhuriyet gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Mustafa Balbay ve eski üzel Harekat Dairesi Başkanvekili İbrahim şahin'in de aralarında bulunduğu 35 tutuklu sanık ile tutuksuz sanıklardan emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon katıldı. 

Tutuklu yargılanan eski İnönü üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu, emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, Mustafa Dönmez, Durmuş Ali üzoğlu ile Yaşar Oğuz şahin ise duruşmaya gelmedi.


*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*Ergin değişikliğe yorum yapmadı* 


06.04.2010 - 10:32 / gazeteport.com.tr


_Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin, ''Temelinden bu işi uluslararası standartlara oturtup tartışılmayacak bir yapıyı bina etmedikçe, biz bu tartışmaları daha her gün yapmaya devam ederiz'' dedi._

*ANKARA -* Adalet Bakanı Ergin, Bakanlığa girişinde gazetecilerin ''Balyoz soruşturmasını yürüten özel yetkili Cumhuriyet savcılarının görev yerlerinin İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca değiştirilmesini'' nasıl değerlendirdiğinin sorulması üzerine, Türkiye'de bir süreden beri bu tartışmaların yaşandığını ifade ederek, yeni tartışmalara girmek istemediği söyledi. 


Türk yargısı ile ilgili sorunlar olduğunu ve yargıyı reforme etmek gerektiğinin herkes tarafından uzun yıllardır konuşulduğunu belirten Ergin, Türk yargısının içinde bulunduğu durumla ilgili olarak genel bir değerlendirmenin Avrupa Birliği müzakereleri sırasında yapıldığını kaydetti. Her fasılda Türk yargısına ilişkin ayrı ayrı taramalar yapıldığına, mevcut duruma ilişkin tespitlerde bulunulduğuna işaret eden Ergin, şöyle konuştu: 


_''23. fasılla ilgili olarak gayri resmi açılış kriterleri belirlendi. Bu anlamda Türkiye'nin bir yargı reformu stratejisi hazırlamasına işaret edildi. Türkiye üç yıllık bir çalışmayla bu stratejiyle belgesini hazırladı. 2009'un Eylül ayında bu belge Avrupa Komisyonuna takdim edildi ve değerlendirmelerden sonra hem yargı reformu stratejisi hem de eylem planının beklentileri karşıladığı ve Türk yargısını geleceğe taşıyacak pozitif adımlar içerdiği tespit edildi. Bunu 2009 ilerleme raporlarına bakarsak hep beraber görürüz._ 


_Dolayısıyla bugün genel anlamda Türk yargısını reforme edecek, uluslararası standartlara ulaştıracak, evrensel hukuk ile Türk hukukunu buluşturacak çalışma yapılmak isteniyor. Biz işimize bakıyoruz. şu anda Parlamentoda bir Anayasa değişikliği paketi var. Bunun arkasından diğer alanlarda eğitimden başlayarak, hukuk fakültelerindeki eğitimden başlayarak stajyerlerin meslek içi eğitimlerine varıncaya kadar, Türk yargısının topyekun standardını yükseltme çalışmalarına devam edeceğiz. Aksi halde tek tek hadiseleri tartışarak bir yere varacağımızı düşünmüyor ve inanmıyorum. Meseleye bütüncül olarak yaklaşıyoruz. Türk yargısının Türkiye'yi geleceğe taşıyacak dinamizme kavuşması için gayret ediyoruz.''_ 


Bakan Ergin, gazetecilerin konuya ilişkin ısrarlı soruları üzerine de değerlendirmede bulunmayacağını, soruşturmanın dört savcıyla yürütüldüğünü bunlardan ikisinin değiştirildiğini, süreç içerisinde yaşanan değişikliğe ilişkin geçmişte de değişik değerlendirmeler yapıldığını söyledi. 


Ergin, ''Bugün bunu eleştiririz, yarın bir başkasını eleştiririz. Temelinden bu işi uluslararası standartlara oturtup tartışılmayacak bir yapıyı bina etmedikçe, biz bu tartışmaları daha her gün tartışmaya devam ederiz'' diye konuştu. 

*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*"Operasyondan üolakkadı sorumlu"* 


06.04.2010 - 09:17 / gazeteport.com.tr

_İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin, Balyoz soruşturmasını yapan iki savcının görev yerlerinin değiştirilmesini operasyonun tümünden üolakkadı'nın sorumluluğunda olduğunu, istediği ile çalışma hakkı olduğunu söyledi._ 

_Soruşturmada koordinatör savcı Süleyman Pehlivan’ın imza yetkisi alındı. İmza yetkisi yeni atanan savcı Mehmet Ergül'e verildi._

*İSTANBUL -*İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin, *''Balyoz''* adı verilen soruşturmayı yürütmek ve koordine etmekle görevli olan başsavcıvekilinin, çalışma arkadaşları arasında görev değişimi yaptığını ve bunun makul sebeplere dayandığını söyledi. 

Sultanahmet'teki İstanbul Adalet Sarayı'na gelişinde gazetecilerin sorularını cevaplandıran Başsavcı Engin, *''Balyoz planı''* iddiaları soruşturmasını yürüten savcılarla ilgili görev değişikliği yapılması konusunda dünden beri yanlış yorumlar ve değerlendirmeler yapıldığını kaydetti. 

ürgütlü suçlar biriminde, adı geçen soruşturmayı yürütmekle görevli savcıların açığa alınmaları ya da yetkilerinin kaldırılmasının söz konusu olmadığını belirten Engin, zaten kendilerinin böyle bir işlemi yapmak için yetkilerinin ve görevlerinin bulunmadığını bildirdi. 

ürgütlü suçlar biriminde *''Balyoz''* adı verilen soruşturmanın dışında da soruşturmalar bulunduğunu vurgulayan Başsavcı Engin, bu birimde çok sayıda önemli soruşturma yürütüldüğünü, adı geçen savcıların uhdesinde de çok önemli başka soruşturmalar bulunduğunu söyledi. 

Savcıların bu soruşturmaları yürütmeye devam edeceklerini belirten Başsavcı Engin, şunları kaydetti: 

_''Esasen örgütlü suçlar birimimizde kamuoyunda 'Balyoz' adı verilen bu soruşturmayı yürütmek ve koordine etmekle başsavcıvekilimiz görevlidir. Bu soruşturmanın başında oradaki başsavcıvekilimiz vardır. Başsavcıvekilimiz çalışma arkadaşlarının arasında bir görev değişimi yapmıştır. Kendi çalışacağı arkadaşları arasında yapmış olduğu bu değişiklik makul sebeplere dayanmaktadır. Tabii ki yeni görev verdiği savcı arkadaşlarımızın da dosyaları bir süre incelemesi ve tetkik etmesi gerekli olduğundan operasyonlara ara verilmiştir. Olay bundan ibarettir. Bu değişiklik konusunda başsavcıvekilinin bana getirdiği gerekçeler ve izahatlar benim tarafımdan da makul ve doğru bulunmuştur. Bu nedenle böyle bir değişiklik yapılmıştır. Yoksa bu görevdeki diğer arkadaşlarımız hakkında olumsuz herhangi bir düşünce veyahut da tasarruftan kaynaklanmamaktadır.''_

*üZBEK: ''BAşSAVCININ DüZENLEME VE GüZETİM YETKİSİ HER ZAMAN VARDIR''*
İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nca *''Balyoz''* soruşturmasını yürüten iki savcının soruşturmadan alınmalarıyla ilgili sorular üzerine üzbek, *''Görevden alınma değil. Sanıyorum soruşturmada başka savcıların görevlendirilmesi söz konusu olmuş. Ben de basından öğrendim''* dedi. üzbek, kurul toplantısına gelişinde gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtladı. 


Bir başka soru üzerine üzbek, Başsavcının böyle bir yetkisi bulunduğunu ifade ederek, *''Başsavcının elbette kendi gözetiminde olan soruşturmalarda bir düzenleme ve gözetim yetkisi her zaman vardır''* diye konuştu. 


*''Başsavcı hangi durumlarda müdahil oluyor?''* sorusuna karşılık üzbek, *''Orada ne düşündüler onu bilemiyorum''* yanıtını verdi. Bir başka soruya ilişkin olarak da üzbek, konuyla ilgili HSYK'ya herhangi bir suç duyurusu veya şikayette bulunulmadığını, konunun HSYK ile ilgili olmadığını bildirdi. 


Bir gazetecinin, *''Savcılar işlem yaparken başsavcıdan onay almak zorundalar mı?''* sorusuna, *''Tüm soruşturmalar başsavcının gözetiminde yapılır. Savcılık bir kurumdur. Mahkemeler gibi tek tek çalışan organlar değil''* yanıtını verdi. *''Yani izin mi almaları gerekir?''* sorusu üzerine üzbek, *''İzin veya birlikte yürütme anlamına gelir''* dedi. 


Bir başka soru üzerine üzbek, bugün yapılacak kurul toplantısında atama kararnamesinin gündemde olmadığını bildirdi. Bu arada HSYK'nın önünden geçen ve *''Adalet istiyorum, beni öldürdüler''* diye bağıran bir vatandaş, güvenlik güçlerince etkisiz hale getirildi. 


*KOORDİNATüR SAVCININ YETKİSİ ALINDI*
Balyoz soruşturmasında koordinatör savcı Süleyman Pehlivan’ın imza yetkisi alındı. İmza yetkisi yeni atanan savcı Mehmet Ergül'e verildi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'da fırtına kopacaktı* 


06.04.2010 - 13:14 / gazeteport.com.tr

_İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında başlatılan operasyona müdahale etmeseydi aralarında Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç ile Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu'nun da bulunduğu TSK'da görevli 25 general gözaltına alınacaktı. Operasyon kapsamında ayrıca 78 muvazzaf subayın adı da gözaltı listesindeydi._

*İSTANBUL -* İddialara göre İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı vekili Turan üolakkadı'nın istemi ve Aykut Cengiz Engin'in talimatıyla iki savcının görevden alınmasının nedeni TSK'da görevli 25 general ve 78 muvazzaf subayın kendilerine sorulmadan gözaltı talimatı verilmesi.

Habertürk.com'da yer alan iddialara göre 3. Balyoz dalgasının hemen ardından gelen Başsavcı Aykut Cengiz Engin'in müdahalesinde şok gözaltı listesi olduğu ileri sürülüyor. Soruşturma kapsamında görevden alınan iki savcı 14 ilde emekli ve muvazzaf çok sayıda askerle ilgili gözaltı kararı çıkardı. 3. dalganın başladığını televizyon kanallarından öğrendiği ileri sürülen Başsavcı vekili Turan üolakkadı ve İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin, Balyoz soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar *Bilal Bayraktar ve Mehmet Berk'i 'Benim onayım olmadan gözaltı olmasın'* talimatını yerine getirmedikleri gerekçesiyle görevden aldı ve operasyonu durdurdu. 


*GüREVDEKİ 25 GENERAL 'GüZALTI LİSTESİ'NDE*
İddialara göre operasyonla ilgili ortaya çıkan *'gözaltı listesi'* ise çok çarpıcı. Listeye göre savcılar, aralarında *Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç ile Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu'nun da bulunduğu TSK'da görevli 25 general ve 78 muvazzaf subayı gözaltına aldıracaktı.* Başsavcı Engin'in müdahalesiyle 9 saat süren operasyon sona erdi ve 14 emekli asker gözaltına alınırken, görevdeki generaller ve muvazzaf subaylarla ilgili karar ise beklemeye alınmış oldu.

Başsavcılık'tan yapılan açıklamaya göre yeni savcılar Murat Yöner ve Mehmet Ergül soruşturma dosyasını yeniden inceleyecek.

...

----------


## bozok

*Sarıışık'a tutuklama talebi* 

**

06.04.2010 - 11:18 / gazeteport.com.tr


_Balyoz Darbe Planı iddialarıyla ilgili olarak gözaltına alınan 16 kişiden aralarında eski MGK Genel Sekreteri şükrü Sarıışık'ın da bulunduğu 4 tutuklama talebi ile mahkemeye sevkedildi._

_Serbest bırakıldıktan sonra haklarında yeniden yakalama çıkartılan 7 kişi ise tutuklandı._ 

*İSTANBUL -* Balyoz Darbe Planı iddialarıyla ilgili olarak gözaltına alınan 16 kişiden aralarında eski MGK Genel Sekreteri şükrü Sarıışık'ın da bunduğu 6 kişi Beşiktaş'ta bulunan İstanbul Adliyesine getirildi. 

Sarıışık'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 6 kişi, Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'nde sağlık kontrolünden geçirildi. 

Soruşturma kapsamında gözaltında tutuldukları İstanbul Terörle Mücadele ve Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü ekiplerince Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'ne getirilen *eski MGK Genel Sekreteri emekli Orgeneral şükrü Sarıışık, emekli Tümgeneral Nuri Ali Karababa, emekli Tuğgeneral Zekeriya üztürk, emekli Kurmay Albaylar Beşler Güzel ve Mümtaz Can ile emekli Yüzbaşı Mehmet Ulutaş*, burada bulunan Adli Tıp şubesinde sağlık kontrolüne alındı. 


Bu kişiler daha sonra soruşturmayı yürüten savcılara ifade vermek üzere adliyenin beşinci katına çıkartıldı. Emekli Orgeneral Sarıışık, emekli Tümgeneral Nuri Ali Karababa, emekli Tuğgeneral Zekeriya üztürk, emekli Kurmay Albaylar Beşler Güzel ve Mümtaz Can ile emekli Yüzbaşı Mehmet Ulutaş, soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet savcıları tarafından sorgulandı. 


Sarıışık, Karababa, Can ve Ulutaş, tutuklanmaları istemiyle İstanbul Nöbetçi 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine sevk edilirken, üztürk ve Güzel serbest bırakıldı.

*üARPICI İSİMLER GüZALTINA ALINMIşTI* 
21 ilde 95 adresi kapsayan operasyonda İstanbul’da, *eski Ege Ordu Komutanı ve eski MGK Genel Sekreteri emekli Orgeneral şükrü Sarıışık, Başbakan Erdoğan'ın eşi Emine Erdoğan'ı türbanlı olduğu için GATA'ya almadığı ileri sürülen eski GATA Komutanı emekli Tümamiral Tuncay üakan, Emekli Tuğgeneral Oktay Faruk Memioğlu, emekli Tümgeneral Nuri Ali Karababa, emekli Kurmay Albay Ali Tarık Akça, Kıbrıs Barış Harekatı’nın planlayıcılarından emekli Deniz Kurmay Albay Ertuğrul üçler, Mustafa Kemal Tutkun, emekli Kurmay Albay Sıtkı üzbek ve emekli Albay Yaşar üztürk*'ün da aralarında bulunduğu 16 kişi gözaltına alınmıştı.

*BAşSAVCI ENGİN OPERASYONU DURDURDU*
Yakalama ve gözaltılar sürerken akşam saatlerinde İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin, 95 kişi hakkında gözaltı kararı ile 21 ilde yürütülen Balyoz soruşturmasının 3. dalga operasyonunu sürpriz bir şekilde durdurdu. Bazı gözaltıları da iptal eden Başsavcı Engin, vekili Turan üolakkadı'nın önerisi ile operasyon emrini veren savcılar Bilal Bayraktar ve Mehmet Berk’i kendisine haber vermeden gözaltı listesi yaptığı gerekçesiyle görevden aldığı öğrenildi. 95 kişilik listede ismi bulunan 74 muvazzaf subayın gözaltına alınma işlemi Başsavcı Engin’in devreye girmesi nedeniyle yerine getirilemedi.

*YAKALAMA üIKARTILAN 7 Kİşİ TUTUKLANDI*
Balyoz Planı iddialarına ilişkin soruşturmada hakkında yakalama emri çıkarılan 21 kişi arasında bulunan ve teslim olan 7 muvazzaf subay cezaevine gönderildi. 


Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesine gelen *tümgeneraller Bekir Memiş ve İhsan Balabanlı, Yarbay Levent üehreli, albaylar Mustafa ünsel, Abdullah Zafer Arısoy, Recep Yıldız ve Yüksel Gürcan*'ın, haklarındaki yakalama emirleri yüzlerine karşı okundu. 


Adliyedeki işlemleri tamamlanan subaylar, cezaevine gönderildi. 


Emekli albaylar ümit üzcan ile Bülent Tunçay da sağlık kontrolünden geçirildikten sonra, haklarındaki yakalama emirleri yüzlerine okundu. üzcan ve Tunçay, işlemlerinin tamamlanmasının ardından cezaevine gönderildi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Aristofanes'in yellenen tanrıları* 


*25 şubat 2010 tarihinden beri, yani yaklaşık 40 gündür olup biten bazı hadiseleri kafamızda toparlamaya çalışalım:* 


*"Terörist avlama"* operasyonlarının eski kuvvet komutanlarına kadar uzanması üzerine Genelkurmay'ın tepesindeki zevat pek rahatsız olmuş, ellerine bir adet Bond çanta alarak üankaya Köşkü'ne çıkmışlardı.


Mutabakat yaptınız-yapmadınız tartışmaları arasında eski kuvvet komutanları serbest bırakıldılar. Bu serbest bırakılma, kendilerini *"benden başka herkes tutuklansın"* şeklinde sadist bir psikolojiye kaptırmış olanları kızdırırken; *"Ordusunu seven Türk Milleti"*nin mensupları *"adalet yerini buldu"* duygusuna kapılmıştı. İkinci gruba dahil olup da olaylara daha *"septik"* yaklaşan bizim gibiler ise her ne kadar azınlık teşkil etsek de *"Paşaların bırakılmasına bir şey demiyoruz ama hakimler Ankara'daki zirvelerin sonucunu bekleyip öyle karar vereceklerse nerede kaldı yargı bağımsızlığı"* şeklinde yazılar yazarak can sıkmıştık. *"Canım sen de Sayın Başbuğ müdahale etse beğenmiyorsun, etmese beğenmiyorsun"* diyenler olmuştu…


Serbest bırakılmaların rütbeye göre yapılması da biraz ayıp kaçmıştı doğrusu. Demek ki Bond çantanın gücü sadece *‘Orgeneral’* kesimine geçiyordu. Demek ki astsubay seviyesindekilerin salıverileceğini birileri üankaya'ya pazar çantasıyla çıktığında anlayacaktık (!).


şöyle veya böyle Genelkurmay, kendi mensuplarının olur olmaz suçlamalarla gözaltına alınmasına sessiz kalmadı; bu olayı artık daha fazla *"yargı meselesi"* olarak göremeyeceğini muhataplarına beyan etmiş oldu; meslektaşlarımız da *"Devletin zirvesinde bahar rüzgarları"* diye romantik yazılar yazdılar.


Sonra hep beraber geçtik anayasa değişikliği tartışmasına…


ünceki gece bilgisayarımı açar açmaz salıverilen 21 üst düzey emekli ve muvazzaf asker hakkında yeniden tutuklama kararı verildiğini öğrendim. Bizlerin vatandaş olarak iki hakimin aynı konuda nasıl bu derece taban tabana zıt kararlar verebildiğine artık aklımız ermiyor. *"Kuvvetli suç şüphesi"* denilen kriter bu derece yoruma açık bir şey midir? Yargıda artık erken kalkanın hüküm tesis eder hale gelmesi gerçekten ürkütücü. Hakimler bundan sonra insanların tipine bakıp öyle mi karar verecekler?


Tahliye kararını veren nöbetçi hakim hakkında yandaş medyada darağacı kuruldu bile. Açıkça *"bu hakim tutuklansın"* diye yazanlar var. Senin istediğin kararı veren hakim iyi, beğenmediği kararı veren kötü hakim. Ne güzel!


Tekrar tutuklanmasına karar verilenler arasında bulunan emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın avukatları Celal ülgen ve Hüseyin Ersöz, hukuki temellere dayanan detaylı bir itiraz dilekçesi yazdılar. Tutuklama kararının *"yok hükmünde"* olduğunu savunan avukatlar özetle şöyle diyorlar:


*“Mahkeme, pazar günü nöbetçi olmadığı halde yeniden tutuklama kararı vermiştir. Karar, CMK'nın 104. maddesindeki emredici hükme aykırıdır. Mahkeme tahliye kararlarında hakimin takdir hakkının “sınırsız, sorumsuz ve keyfi” kullanılamayacağını belirtmektedir. Peki bu hak tutuklama ve tahliye kararlarının kaldırılması kararlarında sınırsız, sorumsuz ve keyfi kullanılabilir mi? Aynı gerekçelerle İstanbul 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin oy çokluğu ile aldığı salıverilme kararlarını nasıl değerlendireceğiz? İki heyet kararını değerlendirdiğimiz zaman, kimin kararı adil kimin kararı değildir? Buna nasıl karar vereceğiz?*


*Mahkeme tarafından Cumhuriyet Savcılarının itirazı değerlendirilirken işin esasına girilmediği ve dosyanın ve kanıtların irdelenmediği salt şekli olarak karar verildiği görülmektedir. Karardan çıkan sonuç budur. Oysa Sayın mahkeme tarafından dosya içindeki tahliye dilekçelerinin de okunması oradaki tahliye istemlerinin reddini gerektiren olgu ve nedenlerin neler olduğu konusunda da kararında bir gerekçe bulundurması gerekmekteydi.”*


Bütün bu olanlardan açıkça anlaşılıyor ki yargı maalesef çok tehlikeli biçimde ikiye bölünmüştür. Yargıçlar birbiriyle bilek güreşi yapmaktadır. Bu durum, insanların haksız yere tutuklu kalmasından bile daha vahim bir durumdur.


*Peki içine düşülen bu kaosu düzeltecek olan erk neresidir?* 


Yasamadır, elini bir türlü yargıdan çekmeyen yürütmedir, yargının kendisidir. Oysa bu cephelere baktığımızda durum daha da vahimleşmektedir.


Dün öğleden sonra itibarıyla GATA eski komutanının da gözaltına alındığı haberi geldi. 


Oysa *"Bond çantalı zirvede"* bir şeyler yerli yerine oturmaya başlamış gibi bir hava oluşmuştu değil mi? *İlker Başbuğ muhataplarına güvenmekte ve ferahfeza makamında röportajlar vermeye başlamakta acele mi etmişti acaba?*


Ya da Türkiye'yi bilinmez bir yere doğru sürükleyen bu gelişmelerin kontrolü üankaya Zirvesi'nin katılımcılarını bile aşmaya mı başlamıştı? Genelkurmay Başkanı'na verdikleri bütün güvencelere rağmen ortalığın bir türlü durulmamasına onlar da şaşırıyor olabilirler miydi?


Eski Yunan'ın komedi yazarı Aristofanes, *"Barış"* adlı oyununda insanlık alemi karışınca gökyüzünde korkutucu şimşeklerin çakmaya başladığını yazar. Göklerden gelen bu korkutucu sesler aslında Tanrı Zeus'un yellenmesidir. Zeus'un yellenmesi, Baş Tanrı'nın sinirlendiğini ve savaş zamanının geldiğini göstermektedir.


*Ortada kuvvetli bir şimşek var ama hangi Tanrı'dan çıkıyor işte onu kestiremiyoruz.*


yazan : *Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / KENT GAZETESİ / 06.04.2010

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz, SAT komandoları, at kuyruklu polis*


Eskiden, gündem, arada bir değişirdi. Sonra sık sık değişmeye başladı. Sonra her gün, sonra iki, üç; şimdi günde dört kere değişiyor. Evet, en son Balyoz üstüne balyoz komik operasyonunda Pazartesi günü gündem dört kere değişti.

En sonundan başlayayım. Balyoz tertibinden sonraki gelişmeleri, askerlerin büyük bir kısmının tahliyesi, savcı itirazları, yeniden tutuklanmaları kararı... Bu, insanda sinir bırakmayan sinir bozucu durum, Engin Alan Paşa’nın yüksek tansiyonla hastaneye yatmasına sebep olmuş. Yaşları yetmişe yakın bu insanlarla, söylemekten utanç ve acı duyuyorum, kedinin fareyle oynaması gibi oynuyorlar. Hepsinin de ömrü dağlarda PKK kovalamakla geçmiş. “Stres”li, yüksek vazifelerde, Ege Kıta Sahanlığı Komutanlığı, Milli Güvenlik Kurulu Sekreterliği gibi vazifelerde bulunmuşlar. Saygı üztürk Sky-Türk’te açıkladı. Alan Paşa: “Sağlığım düzelsin beni burada bir dakika tutamazlar.” demiş.
üetin Doğan Paşa da çıktığında “Orada görev yapıyor gibiydim” dedi.
İşte sizin askeri vesayet dediğiniz, budur. Görev bilinci ve disiplin. Güvenliği korumak için yetiştirilmiş ve eğitilmiş olma hali. Başka birçok şey, bunun yanında ikinci sınıf bir önem taşır. Bu vesayet değil, sorumluluktur.
Hakikati açıklayan özlü söz...

şimdi size, buna bağlı olarak, Aydınlık’ta okuduğum çok ilginç bir olayı anlatacağım.

Emekli albay Levent Göktaş, üzel Kuvvetlerin efsane isimlerinden. Engin Paşa da aynı yere mensup.

Levent Göktaş 12 Ocak’tan beri tutuklu. Hakkındaki tek delil “kimin çatlattığı bile saptanamayan o ünlü 51 numaralı DVD” imiş.

Göktaş, 19 Mart günü, duruşmada yaptığı konuşmada üzel Kuvvetleri 
tanıtıyor:

_“... üzel Kuvvetler’de göreve başladığımda 60 kişiydik. şimdi 15 kişi kaldık. Diğerleri öldü. Onlardan tek sağlam kalan benimle Fikret Emek. İkimiz de tutukluyuz. Diğer sağ kalanların kimi kör oldu, kiminin bacağı koptu.”_ 

SAT komandolarının TSK içindeki yerini, özel konumunu, üstün yeteneğini anlattıktan sonra sözü Poyrazköy’de ele geçirilen mühimmata getiriyor;
Bir SAT birliğinin saklayacağı, gömeceği mühimmatın bir başkası tarafından asla bulunamayacağını, bu tür haberlere sadece gülüneceğini söylüyor ve:

_“SAT’çının gömdüğü mühimmatı kimse bulamaz. Hele at kuyruklu polis hiç bulamaz”_ diyor.

Sadece hoş, ilgi çekici bir haber değil, bütün Balyoz’un ve ötekilerin altında yatan hakikati açıklıyan özlü ve önemli bir söz.

üetin Doğan Paşa, Silivri’ye hastaneye giderken araçta arkadaşlarına Drama Köprüsü türküsünü söylüyormuş. Hikmet üiçek diyor ki, yazıda:

“Sağlığı bozuk ama morali bomba gibi.” 

Evet, askerliği biz anlayamayız. 

Askerleri de.

*Anayasayı ihlal ediyor, sonra ona sığınıyorlar*
Başbakanın Bosna’ya giderken yaptığı konuşmadaki hali tavrı, çok düşündürücü idi. Bunu açmayacağım artık, seyredenler hatırlasın. Ama söylediği bir şey vardı ki daha da düşündürücü idi. Gerçeker:
“Biz inandığımız gibi konuşuruz” falan dedi ya...

Gerçeker’in:

“Ben laf yarıştırmıyorum” lafı da çok hoşuma gitti.

Başbakan:

*“Anayasanın tanımladığı alan kadar konuşursunuz, inandığınız kadar değil”* diyor.

Anayasayı değiştirmek isteyen siz değil miydiniz? üstelik Anayasayı yargının aleyhine değiştirmek isteyen? Eeee, Anayasa daha değişmeden neden ona sığınmak zorunda kalıyorsunuz? En iyisi siz Anayasayı değiştirmeyin.

*Savcılar, durdurulan* 
*operasyon*
Neredeyse, yaralanan hukukumuz, yaralarını sarmaya başlayacak mı, diyeceğim ama cesaretim yok. Başsavcı kendisinden habersiz yapılan bu yeniden tutuklama işlemini yapan savcıları görevden aldı. Hukukumuz için umutlandıran bir gelişme. 14 ilde yapılan operasyonları da durdurdu. Hukukumuz ve hukukçularımız sevinebilir miyiz, bilmiyorum.


*Afet ILGAZ* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 7 Nisan 2010

----------


## bozok

*Başsavcı'dan tartışma yaratacak açıklama* 



07.04.2010 üarşamba 10:11 / VATAN GZT.

*95 muvazzaf ve emekli subayın gözaltına alınma kararını durduran İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin çok önemli açıklamalar yaptı.*

Engin,_ '78 muvazzaf subay var. Bunların 25'i general ve amiraldi. Böyle bir yakalama ve gözaltı kararının yol açacağı sonuçların iyi değerlendirilmesi gerekir'_ dedi.

Engin'in bu sözleri değişik yorumlara neden oldu. 

Star Gazetesi'nden şamil Tayyar'a konuşan Engin'in çarpıcı ifadeleri şöyle:

“Yanlış yorumlar yapılıyor. Bu iki savcı arkadaşımızın (Bilal Bayraktar, Mehmet Berk) özel yetkileri alınmadı, zaten öyle bir yetkim yoktur. Soruşturmayı yürüten ekibin başındaki Turan üolakkadı, çalışma ekibini değiştirme ihtiyacı hissetti, bana talebini gerekçeleriyle birlikte iletti, ben de gerekçelerini makul bulup onayladım. Yapılan işlem, sadece görev değişikliğidir.” 

*Nedir bu gerekçeler?* 

Engin,* “Bu gerekçeleri kamuoyuna açıklamam yasalara aykırıdır”* dedi. Muvazzaf subayların gözaltına alınmak istenmesi nedeniyle operasyona müdahale edildiği iddiası için Başsavcı, şunları söyledi: _“Gözaltına alınması istenen subayların 78’i muvazzaf... Bunların 25’i amiral ve general rütbesinde... Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanlığı’nda var, Güney Deniz Saha Komutanlığı’nda var, 6. Kolordu’da var, Hakkari’de terörle mücadele eden askeri birliğin başında olan var... 15-20 kişi de emekliye ayrılmış subay, toplam 95 kişi... Böyle bir yakalama ve gözaltı kararının yol açacağı sonuçların iyi değerlendirilmesi gerekir.”_ 

*şimdi ne olacak?* 

Başsavcı, bu soruya şu cevabı verdi: “İki savcı arkadaşımızın yerine (Murat Yöner ve Mehmet Ergül) başka görevlendirmeler yapıldı. Onlar dosyayı inceleyecekler, ona göre yeni bir karar verecekler.” Engin, “Bu kadar kabarık bir dosyayı iki savcı nasıl inceleyip karar verecek?” sorusuna “Soruşturmayı yürüten savcılardan Süleyman Pehlivan da 15 gün önce atanmıştı, kısa sürede konuya vakıf oldu, yeni gelen arkadaşlarımız da işin ehli isimler, bir sorun olmaz” diye konuştu. 

*Kritik soru* 

'Adalet Bakanlığı’ndan veya hükümetten operasyonun durdurulması yönünde herhangi bir talep geldi mi?' Cevap: “üyle şey olur mu? Herhangi bir talep gelmedi. Ama önemli gelişmeler yaşandığında, usul ve şekil bakımından bilgi sorulduğunda, Adalet Bakanlığı’na bilgi verilir.” 

HSYK üyelerince görev yerinin değiştirilmesi girişimini ve Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında telefonlarının dinlenmesini hatırlatarak,* “Sürecin her iki tarafında da istenmeyen isim oldunuz, bunu neye bağlıyorsunuz?”* sorusuna Başsavcı,_ “Her iki tarafın da tepki göstermesi, aslında işimi iyi yaptığımı gösteriyor. 20 yıldır İstanbul’dayım, çok kritik davalara baktım, her zaman hukuktan yana oldum, hiç kimsenin tesiri altında kalmadım, tarafsız kalmaya özen gösterdim, vicdanen müsterihim”_ dedi.

...

----------


## bozok

*İşte o liste* 


*07.04.2010 - 09:52 / gazeteport.com.tr*

*üzel Yetkili Savcılar Mehmet Berk ile Bilal Bayraktar’ın Balyoz 3’ncü dalgada yakalanacaklar listesinde tam 25 muvazzaf paşanın olduğu ortaya çıktı. Başsavcılık tarafından durdurulan gözaltı listesinde 9’ncu ve 6’ncı Kolordu Komutanları, PKK ile mücadelenin kilit noktası olan Yüksekova’daki Taktik Piyade Tümeni’nin Komutanı, Kuzey ve Güney Deniz Saha Komutanları bulunuyor.* 

*İSTANBUL* - Balyoz soruşturmasını yürüten üzel Yetkili Savcılar Mehmet Berk ile Bilal Bayraktar, 25’i muvazzaf general, 53’ü muvazzaf subay, 20’si emekli toplam 98 asker hakkında arama ve yakalama talimatı verdi. Pazartesi sabahı aralarında Ankara, İzmir ve üanakkale’nin de bulunduğu toplam 14 ilde eş zamanlı operasyonlar başlatıldı. Aralarında MGK eski Genel Sekreteri Emekli Orgeneral şükrü Sarıışık, İstanbul eski GATA Komutanı emekli Tümgeneral Tunçay’ın da bulunduğu 20 kişi gözaltına alındı.

*3. Dalga durduruldu* 

Gözaltılar dalga dalga büyürken, öğleden sonra İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı şok bir kararla, *“Başsavcı ve Başsavcı Vekili’nin onayı olmadan gözaltı ve yakalama olmasın”* talimatına uyulmadığı gerekçesiyle 3. dalga operasyonunu durdurdu. Soruşturmayı yürüten savcılar Berk ve Bayraktar görevden alındı yerine yeni savcılar atandı. Balyoz Soruşturması’nın koordinatörü olan üzel Yetkili Savcı Süleyman Pehlivan’dan “imza” yetkisi alınarak, Mehmet Ergül’e verildi. üolakkadı, 98 kişilik listede bulunan bazı isimlerin gözaltına alınma kararlarını da iptal etti.

*Soruşturmadan almanın nedeni* 

3. Dalga Operasyonu’nun durdurulması ve savcılarının soruşturmadan alınmasına hangi gerekçelerin neden olduğu merak konusu oldu. Vatan gazetesinde yer alan haberde üzel Yetkili Savcılar Mehmet Berk ile Bilal Bayraktar’ın yakalanacaklar listesine tam 25 muvazzaf paşanın ismini yazdıklarını ileri sürdü. Yakalanacak generaller arasında PKK ile mücadelenin en kilit noktalarından biri olan Yüksekova’daki Taktik Piyade Tümen Komutanlığı ile Kuzey ve Güney Deniz Saha Komutanlıkları da dahil Türkiye’nin en hassas bölgelerinde, en üst düzeyde görev yapan generaller bulunuyor. Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı sıradışı bir kararla operasyonu durdurarak büyük bir krizi önlemiş oldu.

TSK bünyesinde muvazzaf general sayısı 303

*İşTE LİSTEDEKİ O İSİMLER*

NEJAT BEK (6. Kolordu Komutanı Korgeneral)

KADİR SAğDIü (Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı, Koramiral)

MEHMET OTUZBİROğLU (Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı, Koramiral)

LEVENT GüRGEü (Deniz Eğitim ve üğretim Kom. Eğitim Yönetim Grup Bşk)

AHMET YAVUZ (Kara Harp Akademisi Komutanı Tümgeneral)

GüRBüZ KAYA (Taktik Piyade Tümen Komutanı Tümgeneral)

E. CANER BENER (Güney Görev Grup Komutanı Tuğamiral)

ALİ AYDIN (Jandarma Kayseri Bölge Komutanı Tuğ.)

*DİğER GENERALLER* 

- Tevfik üzkılıç: 9. Kolordu Komutanı Korgeneral

- Korcan Polatsu: 1. Hava Kuvveti Komutan Vekili Tümgeneral

- Selim Erkal Bektaş: KKK Denetleme ve Değerlendirme Başkan Yardımcısı

- Ahmet Bertan Nogaylaroğlu: Hava Harp Akademisi Komutanı. Tümgeneral

- Hasan Fehmi CANAN: 2. Ordu Komutanlığı Kurmay Bşk ve Malatya Gar Kmt Tümgeneral

- Abdullah Gavramoğlu: Tümamiral Hücumbot Filo Komutanı

- Muammer AYDIN

- Nurettin Işık: Tekirdağ şarkışla 95. Zırhlı Tugay Komutanı Tuğ.

- Hakan AKKOü: 55. Mekanize Piyade Tugay Komutanı Tuğ.

- Türkan ERTüRK: Deniz Harp Okulu Komutanı Tuğamiral

- Serdar Okan KIRüİüEK: DKK Plan Prensipler Başkanı Tuğ.

- Ahmet TüRKMEN: Denizaltı Filosu Komutanı Tuğamiral

- Muhsin ERDAL

- Fatih ALTUN Kurmay Albay

- Kazım ERDEM

- Gökhan GüNEY

- Doğan DüNMEZ

...

----------


## bozok

*Süha Tanyeri tutuklandı* 



07.04.2010 - 09:55 / gazeteport.com.tr


*İSTANBUL -* Balyoz Darbe Planı soruşturması kapsamında bugün de 8 asker İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şubesinde yapılan sorgularının ardından Beşiktaş'ta bulunan İstanbul Adliyesine getirildi. Savcı ve hakimlerin kullandığı ön kapıdan adliyeye alınan gözatındaki askerler soruşturmayı yürüten savcıların bulunduğu 4. kata çıkartıldı. şüpheli askerlerin savcılık sorgusuna başlandı.

*3 EMEKLİ ASKER TUTUKLANMIşTI* 
Operasyon kapsamında gözaltına alınan 6 asker dün adliyeye sevkedilmişti. Bunlardan, *eski MGK Genel Sekreteri emekli Orgeneral şükrü Sarıışık, emekli Tümgeneral Nuri Ali Karababa ve emekli Kurmay Albay Mümtaz Can tutuklanmıştı.* 

*EMEKLİ TUğGENERAL SüHA TANYERİ TUTUKLANDI* 
Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında avukatlarının yaptığı itiraz üzerine serbest bırakıldıktan sonra savcılık itirazı ile hakkında tekrar yakalama kararı çıkartılan emekli tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeri tutuklanarak cezaevine gönderildi. 


*SES KAYDI İüİN KİTAP OKUYORLAR
*Soruşturma kapsamında gözaltına alınan ve savcılıkça sorgulamaları yapılan kimi emekli ve muvazzaf şüphelilere, ses kayıtları için *''Selimiye Kışlası, 1. Ordu Komutanlığı tarihçesi''* gibi metinlerin okutulduğu öğrenildi*.* 


Soruşturma kapsamında bugün Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesine sevk edilen emekli Gülhane Askeri Tıp Akademisi Komutanı Tuğgeneral Tuncay üakan ile dün İstanbul Nöbetçi 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince tutuklanan emekli Tümgeneral Nuri Ali Karababa'ya ses kaydının alınması için okutulan metinde *''Selimiye Kışlası, 1. Ordu Komutanlığı tarihçesi''*nin yer aldığı belirtildi. 


Emekli Tuğgeneral üakan'ın avukatı Armağan Güner ile emekli Tümgeneral Nuri Ali Karababa'nın avukatı Barış Tepecik, müvekkillerine ''Selimiye Kışlası, 1. Ordu Komutanlığı Tarihçesi''nin yazılı olduğu dört sayfalık bir metnin okutulduğunu söyledi. 


Bazı şüphelilerin, emniyet ve savcılık soruşturması aşamasında ses kayıtları alınırken bu kişilere kültür-sanat dergileri ve Osmanlı sanatına ilişkin kitaplardan bölümler okutulduğu kaydedildi. Soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet savcılarının, adliyede alınan ses kayıt örneklerinden bir kısmını, seminere ait ses kayıtlarıyla karşılaştırılması için İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğüne gönderdiği ve emniyetten rapor gelmesinin beklendiği belirtildi. 

(AA)

----------


## bozok

*25 Generalden 1’i konuştu: Türk'üm suçluyum* 



7 Nisan 2010 üarşamba 15:41 / avazturk.com 

*Müyesser YILDIZ

Balyoz darbe iddiaları kapsamında tutuklanacağı öne sürülen paşalardan birisi duygu ve düşüncelerini, kurşun gibi bir şiirle dile getirdi.*


Avaztürk’e konuşan Paşa, Balyoz operasyonu kapsamında tutuklanması istenenler arasında adının geçmesini önemsemediğini söyledi. Adalete ve mahkemelere inandığını ifade eden Paşa,* “üağırırlarsa gideriz”* dedi.

Paşa, Balyoz’a tepkisini ise şiirle gösterdi.

İşte o Paşa’nın ağzından, İstanbul Milli Eğitim eski Müdürü ümer Balıbey’e ait olduğu öğrenilen* “Leke”* isimli şiirden birkaç dize:

*Ne papyon kravatlı*

*Ne melon şapkalıyım*

*Ben özbeöz Türk’üm*

*Onun için suçluyum*

Paşa’nın değerlendirmesi bundan ibaret değil. Neyle suçlandıklarını bilmediğini belirten Paşa, _“Sağduyu galip gelecektir. Hukuka, adalete inanıyorum. Adalet mülkün, yani devletin temelidir. Adalet olmazsa, devlet çöker”_ dedi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Parola: Düşman İşaret : Asker*


Askeri tesislerin etrafını çeviren tel örgülerin üzerinde levhaları bilirsiniz. Biri, *“Askeri yasak bölge. Girilmez”,* diğeri yol kenarı ise *“Dikkat!.. Askeri araç çıkabilir”* uyarısıdır.

Bugünkü gazetelerde son anda durdurulan Balyoz’un 3’üncü dalgasında yakalanacakların listesini görünce aklıma otomatikman bu uyarı levhaları geldi. Baksanıza listede, _“6. ve 9’uncu Kolordu Komutanları, PKK ile mücadelenin kilit noktası Yüksekova’daki Taktik Piyade Tümeni’nin Komutanı, Kuzey ve Güney Deniz Saha Komutanları, Kara, Hava ve Deniz Harp Akademisi Komutanları, 1. Hava Kuvveti Komutan Vekili, 2. Ordu Komutanlığı Kurmay Başkanı ve Malatya Garnizon Komutanı, Hücumbot Filo Komutanı, Tekirdağ şarkışla 95. Zırhlı Tugay Komutanı, 55. Mekanize Piyade Tugay Komutanı, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Plan Prensipler Başkanı”_ tam 25 general varmış.

Bence behemahal Genelkurmay Başkanlığı başta olmak üzere tüm askeri birimlerin etrafına, *“Dikkat!.. Asker üıkabilir”* uyarı levhaları asılmalı… Yetmez; bunlara *“sokağa çıkma yasağı”* konmalı.. Acil durumlardaki giriş-çıkışlar için de *“Parola: Düşman, İşaret: Asker”* şifresinin kullanılması mecburiyeti getirilmeli!..

Henüz askerlik yapmadım. Henüz diyorum, çünkü gidişata göre, askerlik yapacak kimse kalmayacağından galiba o görev de bize düşecek!.. Askerlik yapmasam bile okuduklarımdan, dinlediklerimden silah arkadaşlığının, aynı karavanaya kaşık sallamanın ne kadar önemli ve değerli olduğunu biliyorum.

O yüzden, aylardır neyle suçlandığını bilmeden yatanların da, şu anda tepelerinde *“balyoz”* sallandırılanların da içinin en çok neye yandığını hissedebiliyorum.

Bu yangının sebebinin, T.C. ve TSK’nın iç ve dış düşmanları değil, silah-karavana arkadaşlarının *“duruş”*ları olduğuna adım gibi eminim.

Hele *“demokrat”* Paşa’nın *“kasaptaki ete soğan doğraması”* yok mu? Dağarcığı pek fakirmiş!.. üetin Doğan’ın eleştirilerine de Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı üzden ürnek’e verdiği karşılığın aynısını veriyor; *“Her lafa verilecek cevabım var. Bir lafa bakarım laf mı diye; bir de söyleyene bakarım adam mı diye”!..*

Vah Sayın Paşam, vah!.. Bunların *“adam”* olmadığını yıllarca nasıl da fark etmediniz, fark ettiyseniz nasıl ve neden çalıştınız? Maazallah ya bir de bunlarla savaşa gitseydiniz? Verilmiş sadakanız varmış… Allah sizi millete, memlekete bağışlamış!..

*“Demokrat”* Paşa, hakkındaki *“ima ve suçlamalara”,* internet ortamında yapılan yayınlara da isyan ediyor… Ve sıkı durun, _“Benim de onurum, çoluk çocuğum, torunum var. Hesabını sorarım. Sabrımın sonu var”_ diyor.

Arkasından, tamamen internet ortamında ve yandaş medyada kurulan mahkemelerde rezil rüsva edilen, *“onur intiharlarına”* sürüklenen, terörist gibi muamele gören, çoluk-çocuğu perişan olan, davalarının *“savcılığını”* bizzat Başbakan’ın üstlendiği *“silah arkadaşlarına”* şu tavsiyede bulunuyor:

_“Konu yargıya intikal etti. Beğensek de, beğenmesek de bu bir vakıa. Dolayısıyla kendisine saygısı ve güveni olanlar için bu işin kendi mecrasında ilerlemesinde korkulacak bir yan olmamalı.”_

*“Demokrat”* Paşamız, bizatihi kendi dönemindeki bir tatbikat planından dolayı suçlanan üetin Doğan’a ise şöyle akıl veriyor:

*“Kendisinden beklenen sorular sorması değil, cevaplar vermesi…”*

Sayın Paşam;* “Ergenekon”* savcıları değil ama 70 milyon insan da 4 Temmuz 2003’ten beri şu soruyu soruyor:

*“Askerimizin başına o çuval nasıl geçti?.. Siz ne yaptınız?..”*

Tam 6 yıl 9 ay 3 gündür sizden bunun cevabı bekleniyor. Verecek misiniz?!..



*Müyesser YILDIZ*  / avazturk.com / 7 Nisan 2010

----------


## bozok

*“Kozmik bilgileri kime verdin Paşam”* 



07 Nisan 2010 üarşamba 23:41 / avazturk.com

*Ceyhun BOZKURT’un Haberi*

*Birinci Ordu eski Komutanı Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, Hilmi üzkök’e çok önemli sorularla yanıt verdi.*


üetin Doğan *“Birinci Ordu Kozmik Odası’nda arama izni verdiniz mi? Verdiyseniz, oradaki bilgi ve belgeleri kimlerin incelemesinden geçirdiniz? Bu belge ve bilgiler neden yerine konmadı?”* dedi.


üetin Doğan, Avaztürk’e Avukatı Celal ülgen aracılığıyla bir açıklama yaptı.


Genelkurmay eski Başkanı Emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök’ün açıklamalarını değerlendiren üetin Doğan, *“Ben yaptığım açıklamada herhangi bir kimseye hakaret etmedim. Sadece kaygılarımı dile getirdim. Tek başına bana yapılsa bu operasyon, hiçbir itirazım olmayacak ve belki de yargılama sonucunu bekleyeceğim. Ancak operasyonun boyutu, açıkça Türk ordusunu hedef alıyor. Benim bu nedenle sesimi yükselttim. Açıklamalarımın nedeni budur”* diye konuştu.


üetin Paşa şunları söyledi:


*“TSK’nın seçkin subayları, legal bir plan seminerine katıldıkları için şu anda gözaltına, sorguya alınıyor, tutuklanıyor. Susmak demek, bütün bu haksızlığa onay vermek demektir.*


*Sizin, Kuvvet Komutanlarının ve Jandarma Genel Komutanı’nın da katıldığı ve Harp Akademilerinde 2003 yılının Mayıs ayının son haftasında yapılan bir harp oyunu sonrasında, beni bir odaya çektiniz. Burada bana açıkça ‘Birinci Ordu içinde bazı emekli orgenerallerin ve bazı sivillerin de bulunduğu bir grup tarafından ihtilal hazırlıkları yapıldığı yolunda bilgiler geldiği ve bunun doğru olup olmadığı’nı sordunuz. Ben de size yanıt olarak ‘Ben hayatım boyunca legal sınırlar içinde kaldım ve bundan sonra da legal sınırlar içinde kalmaya devam edeceğim’ dedim.*


*Sonrasında ben Ağustos 2003 tarihinde emekliye ayrıldım.*


*Ancak şu sorulara yanıt almak gerek benim gerekse kamuoyunun hakkıdır:*


*Birinci Ordu Kozmik Odası’nda arama izni verdiniz mi? Verdiyseniz, oradaki bilgi ve belgeleri kimlerin incelemesinden geçirdiniz? Bu belge ve bilgiler neden yerine konmadı?”*


Bu arada Doğan’ın tetkiklerinin sürdüğü öğrenildi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz’un “köprü”sü ne demek?* 



7 Nisan 2010 üarşamba 11:04 / avazturk.com

*Müyesser YILDIZ

Balyoz operasyonunu soruşturan savcıların, “askeri terminolojiyi” bilmediği, bunun sonucunda da “tatbikat planı”nda yer alan ifadeleri ilginç şekilde yorumlamak suretiyle adı geçen askerlerin tutuklanmasını sağladığı öne sürüldü.*


Balyoz operasyonu kapsamında tutuklanan, daha sonra tutuksuz yargılanmak üzere serbest bırakılan, ancak savcıların itirazı üzerine yeniden tutuklanmasına karar verilen bazı üst düzey komutanlar, sorguda yaşadıklarını yakınları ile paylaştı.

Birileri tarafından “Balyoz” olarak adlandırılan planın tamamen bir tatbikat planı olduğunu, bu plana camileri bombalama, kendi uçağımızı düşürme gibi birtakım akıl almaz eklemeler yapıldığını vurgulayan, askerler kendilerine yöneltilen bazı sorular ve bunlara verdikleri cevapların yorumlanma şekli karşısında kelimenin tam anlamıyla şok geçirdiler.

Alınan bilgilere göre, mesela tatbikat planına göre, sınırdaki nehirlerin üzerinden geçişi sağlamakla görevli komutanlardan birisine, bunun ne anlama geldiği soruldu. Komutan da bir savaş veya saldırı halinde korunacak, geçişe açık tutulacak köprülerden bahsedildiğini, bunun nasıl sağlanacağını en ince detayına kadar anlattı. Buna rağmen savcıların, _“Hayır siz burada sivil iktidardan, askeri iktidara geçişi kast ediyorsunuz”_ yorumunu yaptığı öğrenildi.

Bir başka askere ise *“insanların neden stadyumlara toplanacağı, bunların kimler olduğu, tahmini rakamın neye göre belirlendiği”* soruldu. O da, bir savaş veya saldırı durumunda ülke içinde kargaşa çıkma ihtimaline karşı böyle bir senaryonun geliştirildiğini, rakamların bu tür olaylar dikkate alınarak çıkarılan ortalama bir sayı olduğunu, ayrıca Emniyet’in öneri ve koordinasyonu ile stadyumların düşünüldüğünü anlatıp,_ “Böyle bir durumda sizce bu insanları nereye koymak gerekir?”_ karşılığını verdi. Ancak savcıların, bu senaryoyu da ısrarla, _“Yapılacak askeri darbeye karşı direnecek insanların stadyuma toplanması”_ olarak yorumladığı kaydedildi.

...

----------


## bozok

*“Paşa” “Paşa” kavga* 



7 Nisan 2010 üarşamba 11:26 / avazturk.com

*Eski 1’inci Ordu Komutanı ve Balyoz davası sanığı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın sözleri, dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök’ü kızdırdı.*


Hilmi üzkök, üetin Doğan’ın belge sızdırttığı imasına tepki gösterdi.

Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök, üetin Doğan'ın iddiaları ile ilgili olarak_ “Onun muhatabı, dönemin ordu komutanıdır. Tartışmaların içine çekmek istiyor. Birşey varsa açıkça söylenir”_ dedi.

Eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın karargahındaki kozmik odasından belge sızdırttığı imasına, eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök, çok sert tepki gösterdi. *“Komutan olarak tebdil-i kıyafetle mi odaya sızdım”* diye soran üzkök, hakaretlerine devam etmesi halinde Doğan hakkında dava açacağını söyledi.

Bu konuda söyleyecek çok şey olduğunu kaydeden üzkök,_ “Ama şimdi Mevlana’nın ‘Lakin her lafa verilecek cevabım var’ diye başlayan sözünü hatırlatıyorum. Yürüyen yargı sürecine saygımdan sözü burada kesiyorum”_ dedi.

üzkök, bu yolla Mevlana’nın,* “Lakin her lafa verilecek cevabım var. Bir lafa bakarım laf mı diye; bir de söyleyene bakarım adam mı diye”* sözüne atıfta bulundu. üzkök, Hürriyet’e şunları söyledi:

‘‘Bu konular hakkında gerçekleri açıklamak yerine, işin kolayına kaçıp olayı başkalarına havale etme anlayışı var. Yaşadığı büyük üzüntüleri saygıyla karşılıyorum. Allah kimsenin başına vermesin, ama maalesef bu hali psikolojik yanlışlar yaptırıyor. Hepimiz orduya hizmet etmiş bir generalin bu hale düşmesine üzülüyoruz.

Sürekli ima içinde Gerçekten tartışmaya girmek istemiyorum. üünkü onun muhatabı, dönemin ordu komutanıdır. O ise devamlı olarak beni tartışmaların içine çekmek istiyor. Sürekli bir ima içinde. Birşey varsa açıkça söylenir. Rahatsız olacak, saklayacak, utanacak geçmişimde hiçbir şey olmamıştır. Görevimde de emekliliğimde de beni çeşitli şekillerde imalarla bazı gruplara yakın göstermeye çalışanlara da alıştık.

Tek bir gerçek vardır. TSK bana güvenmiş, bu devlet bana itimat etmiş ve orduya Genelkurmay Başkanı yapmıştır. Bugün yaşananlar, geçmişte neyin, niçin gerçekleştiği zamanla belli olacaktır. Kendisine sorulan soruları yanıtlamak yerine, topu sağa sola atmaya çalışması çok üzücü.

İmalı bir şekilde birinci orduda kozmik odaya girdiğimiz, oradan da bazı belgelerin akıbeti konusunda bir şeyler söylemeye çalışıyor. Böyle şey olur mu? Ne yani ben koskoca Genelkurmay Başkanı, komutan olarak tebdil-i kıyafetle ordunun kozmik odasına mı sızdım? Gizli emir mi verdim? Burası TSK. Gizli kapaklı işlerin çevrildiği örgüt değil. Bunun emri, kaydı, hatırlayanı olmaz mı?

*Dava açarım*

Böyle iddia ortaya atıp, insanları töhmet altında bırakmak kabul edebileceğim bir şey değil. Daha önce üetin Doğan Paşa televizyonda çıkıp, ses kaydıyla ilgili olarak ‘evet bu konuşmayı ben yaptım’ demedi mi? Böyle bir konuşmayı yapan insan, altındaki personelin bundan motive olarak olumsuz şeylere yol açabileceğini düşünmez mi?

Bugüne kadar muhatap almama ve yanıt vermeme konusunda elimden geleni yaptım. Bugüne kadar kimseyi mahkemeye vermemeye, eleştirileri hoşgörüyle karşılamaya çalıştım.

Ancak daha ileriye gider ve haddini daha da aşarsa bu iftira kampanyasını durdurmak için dava açacağım.”

*Hürriyet*

----------


## bozok

*Minare-kılıf... Listeyi yaptılar Balyoz’u çaktılar*



7 Nisan 2010 üarşamba 15:09 / avazturk.com


*Müyesser YILDIZ

“Balyoz darbe planı” için yapılacak 3. operasyonda yakalanacağı öne sürülen tamamı muvazzaf general isimlerle ilgili liste ciddi bir “zamanlama hatasını” ortaya koydu.*


Bazı isimlerin karşısında Ağustos ayından öncesine ait eski görevlerinin yazılı olması, listenin “Balyoz Planı”nın ortaya çıkmasından en az 6 ay önce hazırlandığı şüphesine yol açtı.

üzel yetkili savcılarca hazırlanan, ancak İstanbul Başsavcılığınca durdurulan “yakalanacak listesi”nde, TSK’nın en kritik birimlerinde görev yapan 25 generalin bulunduğu anlaşıldı.

Bu listede özellikle Tuğgeneral Ali Aydın’ın ismi dikkat çekti. Aydın’ın isminin karşısında “Jandarma Kayseri Bölge Komutanı” olduğu yazıyor. Oysa Tuğgeneral Ali Aydın 20 Ağustos 2009 tarihinden beri Kastamonu Jandarma Bölge Komutanı olarak görev yapıyor.

“Balyoz Darbe Planı” ise Taraf Gazetesi’nce 20 Ocak 2010’da yayınlandı. Bu durumda Tuğgeneral Ali Aydın’ın Kayseri’deki görevinden ayrılmasıyla, “Balyoz Darbe Planı” arasında 5 aylık fark önemli hale geliyor.

şayet yeni gözaltı listeleri, Ocak’ta ortaya çıkartılan plan ve o günden beri yapılan tutuklamalar sonrasında oluşturulduysa, Tuğgeneral Ali Aydın neden hala Kayseri Jandarma Bölge Komutanı olarak gösteriliyor?

Bu durumda ise iki ihtimal söz konusu; Ya listeler daha Balyoz Planı ortaya çıkartılmadan oluşturuldu, ya da özel yetkili savcılar böylesine önemli bir listeyi “özensiz” hazırladılar. 

Tuğgeneral Ali Aydın’ın ismiyle ilgili bir başka önemli gelişme de şuydu:

TBMM İnsan Hakları Komisyonu bünyesinde oluşturulan Askeri Cezaevleri Alt Komisyonu üyeleri İstanbul’daki Hasdal Cezaevi’nde inceleme yaptığında, burada tutuklu subaylardan birisi, sorgusu sırasında kendisine,* “Ali Aydın Paşanızı da tutuklayacağız, göreceksiniz”* dendiğini anlatmıştı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Paşaların düellosunda ikinci raunt* 



07 Nisan 2010 üarşamba 15:27 / avazturk.com

*Genelkurmay eski Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök ile 1’inci Ordu eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın söz düellosu sürüyor.


*Hilmi üzkök’ün Fikret Bila’ya yaptığı açıklamaların yankıları devam ederken, üetin Doğan cephesinden avukatı Celal ülgen aracılığıyla açıklama geldi.


Avaztürk’e konuşan Avukat Celal ülgen, *“Hilmi üzkök’ün üetin Paşa’nın açıklamalarına yönelik tepkisini anlayamadık. Sonuçta orada bir hakaret söz konusu değil. üetin Paşa şunu söylemek istiyor: Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri moral, güç olarak yıpratılıyor. Moral gücü yok ediliyor”* dedi.


Celal ülgen şunları söyledi:


*“üetin Paşa bu duruma büyük tepki gösteriyor. Düşünün Balyoz operasyonu 80’e yakın muvazzaf subaya kadar uzandı. Bu subaylar, bir seminere katıldıkları için şu an ya gözaltındalar ya tutuklular. Bu subayların o dönemden bu yana rütbeleri de yükseldiği için TSK içinde de sıkıntı yaratmaktadır.*


*üetin Paşa, Hilmi üzkök’ün böyle bir dönemde susmasına tepkilidir. TSK’nın bu kadar yıpratıldığı bir dönemde Paşa’nın susması doğru değil.*


*üetin Paşa şunları soruyor:*


*Hilmi Paşa bu dönem darbe iddiaları ile ilgili araştırma yaptı mı? Bu inceleme, araştırma sonucunda ne tür belgeler çıktı? Darbe belgesi olarak iddia edilen belgeler neler? Bu belgeler kimlerin eline geçti? Daha sonra bu belgeler üzerinde F Tipi Sahte Evrak ve Senaryo üretim Merkezlerince hangi ekler yapıldı?*


*üetin Paşa, Hilmi üzkök’ten bu soruların yanıtlarını istiyor.”*

*...*

----------


## bozok

*İşte Balyoz’u durduran komutan*



7 Nisan 2010 üarşamba 21:32 / VATAN GZT.

*Ahmet TAKAN’ın Haberi

Balyoz operasyonunun son dalgasını durduran komutanın ismini ortaya çıktı.*


İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin’in bir sergi ziyareti sırasında bir telefon aldığı ve *“emredersiniz”* şeklinde konuştuğu telefonun hemen sonrasındaki saatlerde Balyoz Operasyonu’na müdahale ettiği medyaya yansımıştı.


İşte Başsavcı Aykut Cengiz Engin’e gelen o telefonun sırrını Avaztürk açıklıyor.


Operasyonun başladığı ve gözaltıların sürdüğü saatlerde İstanbul Merkez Komutanı Tuğgeneral Tayfun üzden, Başsavcı A. Cengiz Engin’i aradı. Tuğgeneral üzden gözaltı olaylarının hukuka aykırı olarak yapıldığını anımsattı. Gözaltı olaylarında Aykut Cengiz Engin’in imzasının olması gerektiğini söyleyen Tuğgeneral üzden, operasyonun durdurulmasını istedi.


Bunun üzerine Aykut Cengiz Engin, operasyonu durdurdu ve düğmeye basan savcılara görevden el çektirdi.


*162 gözaltı olacaktı*


Edinilen bilgilere göre Tuğgeneral üzden. Müdahale etmeseydi, sadece TSK’da üst rütbeli komutanların da olduğu 162 subay gözaltına alınacaktı. Emekliler dışında 162 kişinin tamamının muvazzaf oldukları ve 1’nci Ordu da düzenlenen seminere katıldıkları öğrenildi.

----------


## bozok

*Başbuğ imzalı Balyoz belgesi* 



08.04.2010 - 02:24 / gazeteport.com.tr

*1. Ordu Komutanı üetin Doğan’ın 2003’teki semineri yönetirken yasal çerçevenin dışına çıktığına dair belgenin altında dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Kurmay Başkanı; bugünün ise Genelkurmay Başkanı olan Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un imzası var.*

Balyoz soruşturması sürecinde eski 1. Ordu Komutanı Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan ile eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök’ü karşı karşıya getiren en kritik belge İstanbul’da Balyoz soruşturmasını yürüten savcılıkta bulunuyor. 


Hürriyet'in haberine göre belge, üst düzey emekli ve muvazzaf komutanların gözaltına alınmasının ardından Cumhurbaşkanı, Başbakan ve Genelkurmay Başkanı’nı üankaya Köşkü’nde biraraya getiren zirvede de gündeme geldi. Belgedeki imza, dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Kurmay Başkanı; bugünün ise Genelkurmay Başkanı olan Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’a ait. 


Belgeye göre, Orgeneral Başbuğ, seminerin özel bölümünde, Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın oturumu yönetirken, resmi ve yasal çerçevenin dışına çıktığına dair ciddi çekince ve eleştirilerde bulunuyor. Başbuğ bu belgeyi, Aytaç Yalman’ın Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı, üzkök’ün de Genelkurmay Başkanı olduğu o dönemde “Kara Kuvvetleri Kurmay Başkanı” sıfatıyla durumla ilgili yapılan inceleme, gelen bilgiler ışığında hazırlıyor. 

Başbuğ’un değerlendirmesinde, üetin Doğan’ın 4-7 mart 2003’te Genelkurmay kayıtlarına göre Meriç olarak görünen ve yasal sınırlar içinde gerçekleşen toplantının devamında, mevcut senaryoya gerçek isim ve kişilerle devam ettiğine ve yasal olmayan bu durumun sakıncalarına işaret ediliyor. Zamanında ilgili komutanlıklara da sunulan değerlendirmede, Emasya planı bazlı oluşturulan senaryoda, gerçek isim ve koşullarla devam edilmesinin, TSK’nın görev alanı içinde olmadığı gibi seminer yönetmeliklerine de aykırı olduğu ifade ediliyor. 


Bazı askeri personelin, “Gerçek kişiler ve yerlerle devam edelim” emri üzerine bizzat isimler vererek, “Ben o zaman hemen filanca belediye başkanını, şu ismi hemen görevden alıyorum, şunu yapıyorum, bunu ediyorum’ gibi kastını aşan ifadeleri kullanma durumuna girdiği anlatılıyor.

...

----------


## bozok

*TSK'dan Balyoz açıklaması* 


08.04.2010 - 11:46 / gazeteport.com.tr

*TSK, bir açıklama yaparak "üetin Doğan'ın yönettiği 2003'teki seminer sakıncalı raporu var" haberini yalanladı*

*ANKARA-* 1. Ordu Komutanı üetin Doğan’ın 2003’teki semineri yönetirken yasal çerçevenin dışına çıktığına dair belgenin altında dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Kurmay Başkanı; bugünün ise Genelkurmay Başkanı olan Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un imzası olduğu iddia edilmişti. 

*BAşBUğ'UN DEğERLENDİRMESİ YALANLANDI* 
Yapılan açıklama ile Hürriyet Gazetesinin haberi yalanlandı. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı internet sitesine konu ile ilgili olarak konulan açıklama şu şekilde: 

"8 Nisan 2010 günü bir gazetede, 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihleri arasında icra edilen 1'inci Ordu Plan Seminerinin icrasını müteakip hazırlandığı iddia edilen, bir belgeye (incelemeye) ilişkin haber yer almıştır. Söz konusu haber gerçeği yansıtmamaktadır. Kamuoyuna saygı ile duyurulur."

...

----------


## bozok

*"Gerekirse generaller de ifade verecek"* 


**

08.04.2010 - 17:01 / gazeteport.com.tr

*İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı, ''Balyoz planı'' iddiasına ilişkin yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında operasyonları durdurmadıklarını bildirdi.* 

*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili üolakkadı, Balyoz soruşturmasında başlayan operasyonun süreceğini söyledi. üolakkadı, *"Soruşturma durdurulmadı. Gerekli görülürse 25 general de ifade verecek"* dedi. 


üolakkadı, Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'nde basın mensuplarının *''Balyoz planı iddialarına ilişkin yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında, operasyonların durdurulup durdurulmadığı''*na ilişkin soruları üzerine, *''Durma diye bir şey yok. Biz operasyonu falan durdurmadık''* dedi. 

Bir yazı yazdıklarını belirten üolakkadı, şunları kaydetti: 


*''Diyoruz ki 'şu savcılar yürütüyordu, şunlar eklendi. Savcı kadrosunda değişiklik var. Bundan sonra size bu savcılar talimat verecek, bunlarla irtibat kurun' diye merkez komutanlığına yazı yazıyoruz. Yani yeni heyeti tanıtıyoruz. Durma diye bir şey yok. Bu savcılar yenileri ile birlikte çağırır, toplu çağırır, onar onar çağırır takdir onların. Yazılan haberlerde en büyük yanlış, 'mahkeme kararıyla durdurdu' diyorlar. Mahkeme kararı yok. Mahkemenin verdiği yakalama emri yok.''* 

*''EğER DELİL VARSA (GENERALLERİN) TABİİ Kİ İFADELERİ ALINACAK''* 
Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesinden çıkarken gazetecilerin soruşturmayla ilgili sorularını yanıtlayan üolakkadı, *''Arama kararı var mı?''* şeklindeki soru üzerine, *''Arama kararı varsa aranmıştır. Benim haberim yok. 'Arama kararını durdurun' diye bir yazımız yok. Belki vardır arama. Bir yakalama kararı olmadığını biliyorum. Mahkeme kararı ile yakalanır insanlar. Savcılar yazı ile de çağırabilir. üyle çağırmışlar''* diye konuştu. 


üolakkadı, *''Doğrudan müzekkere yazmadınız mı?''* sorusuna karşılık da bir mahkeme kararı olmadığını ifade ederek, *''Olsa zaten 'durdurun' demeyiz. Bizim dediğimiz; 'Savcı kadrosu bunlardır, talimatı bunlardan alacaksınız'. Biz her savcı değişikliğini de bildiririz bunlara. Hatta başka bölgelerdeki savcılıklarımıza da iletiriz. Telefon edecektir, haberi olması lazım yani. Ondan talimat alınır, yazılı sözlü neyse, ona göre davranılır''* dedi. 


Bir gazetecinin*, ''Muvazzaflar gelecek mi?''* sorusunu da üolakkadı, şöyle yanıtladı: 


*''Bilmiyorum. O yazıda da 'şu gün gelsinler' diye bir yazı yok. 'şu gün getirin' diye bir tarih konmamış. şimdiki savcılar der ki 'uygun zaman', getirilir. Savcıların takdiri. O dosyada ben de soruşturma savcısıyım. Başsavcıvekili olarak yazarım. Kaldı ki Başsavcı günler öncesinden muvazzaf generallerin soruşturmasını Bakanlık genelgesi gereği başsavcıvekillerine vermiştir. Yani ben soruşturma savcısıyım. Diğerleri ancak ben 'gel' dersem gelir. Dolayısıyla nasıl yazamam. Yani general seviyesindekilerin soruşturma savcıları olarak İstanbul Başsavcıvekilleri verilmiş. Onlar görevlendirilmiş. Bu vekiller isterse tek başına yürütür. Yetiştiremezse ve tabii ki vekilin biri de izinli, ben de tek başıma yetiştiremeyeceğime göre en kıdemli iki savcıdan birini görevlendiriyorum. Geçersizdir derken, Süleyman'ı verdik. üünkü bunların hepsi general değil, kaldı ki general olanları da ben daha önceden soruştururken dosya hakkında fazla bilgim olmadığı için savcıları alıyorum yanıma. Devamlı alıyorum. İfade alırken alıyorum. Ondan sonra görevi bitiyor. O şekilde ama şu an için iki başsavcıvekiline verilmiş bir görev var ve çok sayıda general çıkmış. üncesinden de çalışamadığımız için. Geleceği gün belli değil. Başsavcıvekilinin de biri yok. İzinli ve emekli olacak. O zaman tabii ki birini görevlendireceğiz. O yapsın biz de tabii gerekli olduğu zaman katılacağız.''* 


üolakkadı, *''Generallerin buraya çağrılmasına siz mi karar vereceksiniz?''* sorusu üzerine de *''Arkadaşlar benim adıma yapıyorlar. Yani tek tek benim karar vermem şart değil. İstanbul Başsavcısının 15-20 gün önce yazıları var; 'Muvazzaf generalleri vekiller alsın' diye ama şu an burada bir tane vekil kaldı. O bakımdan hepsini benim yürütmem mümkün değil. Burada çok sayıda general olduğu söyleniyor. Dolayısıyla başsavcıvekili yürütemeyecekse en kıdemli savcı dahil edilir''* şeklinde konuştu. 


*''şU AN GüREVDEN ALDIKLARIMIZ EN KIDEMSİZ SAVCILAR''* 
Savcıları soruşturmadan alma gerekçesi sorulan üolakkadı, *''şu an görevden aldıklarımız en kıdemsiz savcılar. Birisi buradaki en kıdemsizi. Verdiğimiz de buradaki en kıdemli savcı, tabii ki değiştireceğiz. üünkü bırak kıdemliye, soruşturma başsavcıvekiline verilmiş''* dedi. 


Bir gazetecinin, *''Görevden alınan Bilal Bayraktar ve Mehmet Berk'in, 22 Ocakta görevlendirilirken de kıdemleri şimdiki yenilerle aynıydı. O zaman neden görevlendirildi?''* sorusuna karşılık da üolakkadı, *''İstanbul Başsavcısı diyor ki 'Yetersiz, vekiller soruşturacak''* diye konuştu. 


*''Soruşturmada adı geçen generaller için bir takvim belli mi?''* sorusuna da üolakkadı, *''Belli değil. Eğer delil varsa tabii ki ifadeleri alınacak. Neden alınmasın?''* yanıtını verdi. 

(AA)

----------


## bozok

*Tayyar'dan şok İddia!*

 

Ergenekon kahini şamil Tayyar'dan Genel Kurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ hakkında şok iddia...

Bugün TV'de yayınlanan Temsilciler Meclisi adlı programa konuk olan şamil Tayyar, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı A. Cengiz'e, Balyoz Operasyonu'na müdahale emrinin Org. Başbuğ'dan bir aracıyla geldiğini iddia etti. 

Bugün TV'de yayınlanan Bugün Gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Adem Yavuz'un sunduğu Temsilciler Meclisi Programı'nda Balyoz Darbe Planı'na vurulan darbeyle ilgili şok bir bilgi verildi. 

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin'in bir sergi ziyareti sırasında bir telefon aldığı ve “emredersiniz” şeklinde konuştuğu telefonun hemen sonrasındaki saatlerde Balyoz Operasyonu'na müdahale ettiği medyaya yansımıştı. 

27 Nisan Muhtırası sürecinde, Erkan Mumcu ve Mehmet Ağar'ın Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimleri için Meclis'e girmemesi öncesinde de benzer bir telefon gelmiş ve haber olmuştu. Daha sonra ortaya çıkan emekli genelkurmay başkanı Org. Karadayı'nın ses kaydında, Karadayı Mumcu'yu aradığını itiraf etmişti. 

İşte Başsavcı Aykut Cengiz Engin'e gelen o telefonun sırrını şamil Tayyar açıkladı. şamil Tayyar, Başsavcı Engin'in kendi başına kendi inisiyatifiyle müdahale etmediğini Genelkurmay Başkanı'nın bir aracıyla müdahale ettirdiğini açıkladı. Tayyar o ismi bildiğini de ekrandan canlı olarak söyledi. 

şamil Tayyar şöyle konuştu: “Sayın Başsavcı kesinlikle herhangi bir yerden aranmadığını, müdahale olmadığını kendisini kimsenin aramadığını, ancak önemli hadiseler yaşandığında Adalet Bakanlığı'na bilgi verildiğini ifade etti. Mevzuat gereği de bilgi vermek gerekiyor. Bu sayın Başsavcı'nın bana yaptığı açıklama. Ancak bana sorarsanız eğer ben bunun, Sayın Başsavcının kendi başına inisiyatif kullanarak verdiği bir karar olmadığını düşünüyorum. Ve ben sürece Sayın Genelkurmay Başkanının müdahalesi olduğunu düşünüyorum. Ama bu müdahale genelkurmay başkanının başsavcıyı arayarak değil üçüncü şahıslar üzerinden yani başsavcıyla irtibat kurabilecek makamlar üzerinden, ismini söylemeyim, irtibat kurduğunu düşünüyorum.” 

Zaman Gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Mustafa ünal ise, “Genelkurmay'ın sistem içinde büyük bir ağırlığı var. Bu hepimizin malumu. Rütbesi yüksek asker kişilere yargının bile dokunmasında ne kadar sıkıntı çıkıyor. Bunu kabul etmemiz lazım” dedi. 

Programda yorumlarıyla oldukça farklı fikirler ortaya koyan Radikal Gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Murat Yetkin sürece dikkat çekerek, “Ergenekon davası sadece bir darbe davası olarak tutulabilseydi, şimdiye çoktan çözümlenmiş ve cezalar verilmişti. Sulandırmanın komplikasyonlarını yaşıyoruz” dedi. 



07.04.2010 15:35:00 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Hanifi Yıldırım Kimdir?*

 

Vücudunda şarapnel parçaları taşıyan bir yiğittir...Tıpkı diğerleri 
gibi.

Son Balyoz palavrasında rütbesi ısrarla Yarbay Hanifi Yıldırım diye tanıtılan 
(Demek ki 3 yıl önce bu operasyon yapılacakmış da ertelenmiş sonra da rütbeleri güncellemeyi unutmuşlar ) Jandarma Kurmay Albay Hanifi Yıldırım Terörle mücadelede önemli görevler almış ve bunu üstün başarılarla yerine getirmiş bir kahramandır.Tıpkı diğerleri gibi J.Kur.Albay Hanifi Yıldırım daha yüzbaşıyken terör örgütü elebaşının*"gerekirse 1000 kayıp verin ama o bölüğü yok edin"* diye emir verdiği o bölüğün komutanıdır. Vücudunda şarapnel parçaları taşıyan bir yiğittir...Tıpkı diğerleri gibi. 

J.Kurmay Albay Hanifi Yıldırım resmi yazıyla görevlendirildiği o toplantının 
ikinci günü 1 mart tezkeresi geçerse Iraka gönderilecek birlikte görevlendirilerek Ankaraya gönderilmiştir. Yani J.Kur.Albay Hanifi Yıldırım aslında Ankaradayken İstanbulda planlar hazırlamakla suçlanıyor. Bir tek delil, kayıt olmadan ve savunma hakkı verilmeden..Tıpkı diğerleri gibi 
J.Kurmay Albay Hanifi Yıldırım Anadolunun bir köyündendir, DSİ'den emekli 
(merhum) bir şöförün oğludur. Malvarlığı yoktur ve boğazına bir tek haram lokma geçmemiştir ve Türktür ve sanırım harcanması için de bütün bunlar yeterlidir...Tıpkı diğerleri gibi.. 

J.Kurmay Albay Hanifi Yıldırım 10 yaşındaki ikiz oğullarına Dağda olduğu 
haberini göndermiştir. üocuklar da babalarının sürekli dağlarda operasyonda olmasına alıştıkları için bu masala inanmışlardır. Onu tutuklayan ve suçlayanlar ise bizlere başka masallar anlatmaktadırlar. 

J.Kurmay Albay Hanifi Yıldırım 17 martta yazdığı ve elime 26 martta geçen 
GüRüLMüşTüR damgalı APS mektubunda bana ailesine, arkadaşlarına ve SORANLARA iletmek üzere bir mesaj gönderdi. Kendini,ailesini ve milletini UTANDIRACAK hiç bir şey yapmadığını ve diğer silah arkadaşları gibi DİMDİK AYAKTA olduğunu bildirmemi istedi. Ben onu çocukluğundan beri tanıdığım için,mesleğinin her aşamasında gösterdiği delice cesarete ve üstün görev anlayışına tanık olduğum için söylediği her şeyin doğru olduğunu biliyorum. Merak eden olur diye sizlere de yazdım. 4 sayfalık mektubunu tarihe bir not düşmek üzere arşivime kaldırdım ve zaman zaman yayınlayacağım.. 
Ben de Hanifi Yıldırımın onunla her zaman gurur duyan ve yanında olan amcasının oğluyum...Adaletin yerini bulmasını sabırla bekliyorum..Diğer aile fertleri ve diğerlerinin aile fertleri gibi. 

*Dr. İrfan Murat* 
*YILDIRIM*


02.04.2010 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*GATA’da tansiyon 18-20* 



05 Nisan 2010 Pazartesi 14:09 / avazturk.com

*Ceyhun BOZKURT’un Haberi

Balyoz soruşturması çerçevesinde hakkında yeniden tutuklama kararı verilen Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın tansiyonu 18-20 dolayında olduğu bildirildi.*


şu an GATA’da olan Doğan’ın Avukatı Celal ülgen’in Avaztürk’e verdiği bilgilere göre, Doğan Paşa’nın şu an EMG ve EEG’si çekiliyor.


Ayrıca Paşa’nın tansiyonu da 18-20 dolayında seyretiği belirtildi. ülgen, doktorların Doğan Paşa’nın tansiyonunu düşürmek için yoğun çaba sarfettiklerini söyledi.


ülgen, konu ile ilgili şu bilgileri verdi:


*“üetin Doğan Paşa’nın tutuklama tebligatı henüz elimize ulaşmadı. Zaten Doğan Paşa’nın yeniden cezaevine girip girmemesi konusunda kararı doktorlar verecek. Tetkikler yapılıyor. Sağlık durumunun elvermemesi durumunda, cezaevine girmemesi için gerekli girişimleri yapacağız.*


*Sağlık durumunda ise sağ bacağında uyuşma var. Uyuşmanın bel fıtığı sonucu olduğu, bu nedenle sağ bacağındaki uyuşma bel fıtığındaki kasların sıkışmasından meydana geliyor. Eğer ameliyat olmazsa sakatlık durumu olabilir. Doktorlar acil ameliyat yapmak istiyorlar. üetin Paşa başlangıçta kesinlikle ameliyat olmak istemediğini belirtmişti. ‘Ben 70 yaşındayım. Bundan sonra ameliyat olmak istemiyorum’ diyordu. Ancak doktorlar ‘Hayır, ameliyat yapılmazsa giderilmesi olanaksız zararlar doğar, daha büyük sıkıntılar ve acılar çekersiniz’ diyorlar. üetin Paşa ‘Ben cezaevinde yürek acısına dayandım. Bacak acısına dayanamayacak mıyım doktor’ demişti. Ama doktorlar ısrarla ameliyatın yapılması gerektiğini söylüyorlar.”*

*...*

----------


## bozok

*Islak imzanın 15 günlük sırrı!*



05 Nisan 2010 / avazturk.com

Müyesser YILDIZ

Bu süreçte Askeri Savcılığın, üiçek’in avukatlarının itiraz ve talebi üzerine, parmak izi dışında belgeyle ilgili diğer hususlarda Jandarma Kriminal’e daha detaylı inceleme yaptırdığı tahmin ediliyor.



Jandarma Kriminal’in “ıslak imzalı” belgeyle ilgili incelemesi 26 şubat’ta sonuçlandı ve imzanın Dursun üiçek’e ait olabileceği bildirildi. Bunun üzerine üiçek’in avukatları, parmak izi başta olmak üzere söz konusu belge üzerinde bir dizi hususun incelenmesini talep etti. Jandarma Kriminal’den gelen, “Parmak izi araştırması yapılabilmesi için kullanılacak kimyasal maddeler belgede tahrifata yol açabilir” şeklindeki bilgi üzerine Askeri Savcılık, bu incelemenin yapılabilmesi için İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’ndan izin talebinde bulundu. Ancak Savcılık, izin vermediği gibi belgenin derhal kendilerine gönderilmesini istedi.



Askeri Savcılık, söz konusu belgeyi bugün “Ergenekon” Savcılarına gönderildi. Arada geçen 15 günlük sürede Askeri Savcılığın, üiçek’in avukatlarının diğer talepleri konusunda inceleme yaptırdığı belirtiliyor.



üiçek’in avukatları, parmak izi dışında Jandarma Kriminal’in şunları da incelemesini istemişti:



İmza el ürünü mü, makine ürünü mü?



İmza karakteristiği nedir?



İmzanın atıldığı tarihin tespiti.



İmzanın eskitme işlemine tabi tutulup, tutulmadığı.



Bu kağıt, kağıdın çıktığı yazıcı ve kullanılan mürekkebin Genelkurmay Başkanlığı birimlerinde kullanılan malzemelerle uyumlu olup, olmadığı.



Kağıdın, Dursun üiçek’in kullandığı yazıcılardan çıkıp, çıkmadığının tespiti.


...

----------


## bozok

*HAKİM OKTAY KUBAN NEDEN HEDEFTE?*



05.04.2010 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi dün tarihi bir karar aldı. Mahkeme Heyeti, 1 Nisan günü Hakim Oktay Kuban'ın Balyoz Soruşturması'nın 21 tutuklu sanığı hakkında verdiği tahliye kararını ortadan kaldırdı. Sanıklar mahkemenin kararından sonra yeniden cezaevine girecek.

12. Ağır Ceza Hakimleri aldıkları kararda Kuban'a da eleştiride bulundu. Heyet *"Hakimin yasa ile çerçevesi çizilmiş, takdir hakkının kullanılması şeklinde ortaya çıkan tutuklama ve tahliye kararlarında bu takdir hakkı sınırsız, sorumsuz ve keyfi kullanılamaz”* diyerek Kuban'ın daha önce verdiği kararın "keyfi" olduğunu savundu.

1 Nisan'da Hakim Oktay Kuban'ın *"kuvvetli suç şüphesi yok"* iddiasıyla verdiği kararın, 3 gün sonra aynı mahkemeye üye hakimler tarafından "kuvvetli suç şüphesi var" şeklinde yorumlanması kafaları karıştırıyor.
Gündemi ilgilendiren konularda yargının birbirine bu denli zıt kararlar vermesi, yargı kurumu içerisinde bir çatışmanın olduğu kanaatini güçlendiriyor.

Gerçekten de Hakim Oktay Kuban'ın hükümete yakın medya tarafından boy hedefi haline gelmesi meselenin hukukun ötesinde kaynakları olduğu kanısına neden oluyor.

Peki neden Hakim Oktay Kuban hedefte?

Neden Kuban'ın hakim olarak verdiği takdir hakkı bir başka hakim tarafından "hukuksuz" olarak kabul ediliyor?

*Kuban yetkisini nasıl kullanıyor?*
*
Hakim Oktay Kuban daha önce hangi tartışılan karara imza attı?

İsterseniz meselenin ayrıntılarına başka bir açıdan bakalım....*

*Avukatlara dosya yasak
*
Balyoz Soruşturması'na bakan İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, soruşturma kapsamında tutuklu bulunan Tümamiral Ali Semih üetin, emekli Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeri ve Yarbay Ertuğrul Uçar'ın avukatlarına müvekkilerinin "ifade tutanakları, hazır bulundukları işlemler ve bilirkişi raporları"nı vermiyordu.

Avukatlara müdahil oldukları davada bilgi sınırlaması getirilmesinin gerekçesi Terörle Mücadele Kanunu'nun 10/d maddesiydi. İlgili madde şöyleydi: *"Müdafiin dosya içeriğini incelemesi veya belgelerden örnek alması, soruşturmanın amacını tehlikeye düşürebilecek ise, Cumhuriyet savcısının istemi üzerine hakim kararıyla bu yetkisi kısıtlanabilir"
*
Kısacası davanın savcıları bu maddeyi gerekçe göstererek mahkemeye avukatlarının sanıkları hakkındaki belgeleri görmemesi için başvurmuş, mahkeme hayeti de bu talebi kabul etmişti.

*Avukatların itirazı
*Sanık avukatları Hakim Oktay Kuban'ın nöbetçi olduğu dönemde bu karara itiraz ettiler. Avukatlar müvekkilerinin ifadesini içeren tutanakları ve bilirkişi raporlarını alamamalarının *"savunma hakkının kısıtlanması"* anlamına geldiğini düşünüyorlardı.

Avukatların bu iddialarına hukuksal dayanakları da vardı. CMK'nın 153. maddesi avukatlara bu hakkı veriyordu. Kanun maddesi şöyleydi: 

*"MADDE 153.-* (1) Müdafi, soruşturma evresinde dosya içeriğini inceleyebilir ve istediği belgelerin bir örneğini harçsız olarak alabilir.

(2) Müdafiin dosya içeriğini incelemesi veya belgelerden örnek alması, soruşturmanın amacını tehlikeye düşürebilecek ise, Cumhuriyet savcısının istemi üzerine, sulh ceza hakiminin kararıyla bu yetkisi kısıtlanabilir.

(3) Yakalanan kişinin veya şüphelinin ifadesini içeren tutanak ile bilirkişi raporları ve adı geçenlerin hazır bulunmaya yetkili oldukları diğer adli işlemlere ilişkin tutanaklar hakkında, ikinci fıkra hükmü uygulanmaz."
Sanık avukatları, CMK'nın 153. maddesinin 3. bendinin kendilerine dosya hakkında kısıtlama getirilse dahi, kısıtlamanın "şüphelinin ifadesini içeren tutanak ve bilirkişi raporları" için geçerli olmayacağını savunuyordu. Hakim Oktay Kuban avukatların itirazını değerlendirdi. 30 Mart tarihinde savunma lehinde karar verdi. Kuban'ın verdiği karara göre sanık avukatları söz konusu belgeleri görebilirlerdi.

Ancak Kuban'ın karar verdiği gün savcılar karara itiraz ettiler. Dün Türkiye'nin gündemine gelen İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti, Başkan Vedat Yılmazabdurrahmanoğlu ve üye hakimler Mehmet Karababa ile Mehmet Erdoğan, Kuban'ın verdiği kararı iptal etti. Avukatlara müvekkilerinin dosyaları yeniden kapatıldı.

*Kuban boy hedefi*
Hakim Oktay Kuban bu kararından sonra da hükümete yakın medyanın boy hedefi haline geldi. HSYK'nın Kuban'ı İstanbul Ağır Ceza Hakimliği'ne atamasının ardında art niyetler arandı.

Oysa konu bir hukuk içtihadıydı.

Bu yorumu kimi hakimler sanık lehine kimileri ise sanık aleyhine kullanıyordu. Türkiye'de insan hak ve hürriyetlerine uygun olmadığı gerekçesi ile sık sık eleştirilen Terörle Mücadele Yasası genellikle sanıkların aleyhine hükümler içeriyordu. Kuban takdir hakkını bu yönde kullanmadı. Avukatların en doğal hakkı olan ve CMK'da belirtilen müvekkilerinin ifadelerine ulaşma hakkını tanıdı. Kısacası Kuban hukuku daha "özgürlükçü" bir üslupla yorumlamıştı.

Peki hükümete yakın medyanın hedef haline getirdiği Kuban'ın bu kararının aynısını daha önce hangi hakimler vermişti?

*Ergenekon Hakimleri aynı kararı verdi*
Ergenekon Davası sanıklarından Emcet Olcaytu'nun avukatı Murat Bülent Hattatoğlu, Ergenekon Davası Hakimleri'ne dosyaya ilişkin avukatlara konan kısıtlama kararının kaldırılmasını istedi. Ergenekon Davası Hakim Heyeti, Başkan Köksal şengün ve mahkeme üyeleri Hasan Hüseyin üzese ile Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu, talebi inceledi. 9 Ekim 2008 günü aldıkları 2008/560 nolu kararın 2. madesinde şu sonuca vardılar: 

"*CMK'nın 153/3 maddesine uyarınca şüpheli Emcet Olcaytu'nun ifadesini içeren tutanaklar ile bilirkişi raporları ve adı geçen şüphelinin hazır bulunmaya yetkili olduğu diğer adli işlemlere ilişkin tutanakların bu şüpheli müdafiline verilmesine..."
*
Kafanız karıştı değil mi?

Aynı mahkemenin hakimlerinin birbirinden bu kadar uzak kararlar vermesi gerçekten şaşırtıcı. *Ancak sanıkların savunma haklarını kısıtlayan kararları veren hakim ve savcılar, hükümete yakın medya tarafından örnek hukuk insanı profili olarak tanıtılırken, bu kısıtlamaya karşı yönde yorumda bulunan ve tutukluluğu bir tedbir olmaktan çıkaran hakimler suçlu ilan ediliyor.
*
Hakim Kuban'ın Balyoz Soruşturması'nın tahliye kararlarında, Albay Dursun üiçek'in tutuksuz yargılanması kararında ya da yukarıdaki gibi sanık avukatlarına soruşturma dosyasındaki kısıtlamayı kaldıran kararlarında tartışılmasının ve hedef haline gelmesinin nedeni bu. 

Bu da yargının siyasal bir çatışma alanı haline geldiğine en büyük kanıtı oluşturuyor.

Türkiye'de hukuk adına gelidiğimiz noktanın özeti bu.


*Barış Terkoğlu
*Odatv.com


*İşte Ergenekon Davası Hakimleri'nin o kararı:*

**

*...*

----------


## bozok

*şemdin’in kulak misafiri hangi paşa?*



06 Nisan 2010 / avazturk.com

*Ceyhun BOZKURT’un Haberi Eski PKK’lı yeni itirafçı şemdin Sakık’ın açıklamaları yandaş medya tarafından hayli ilgi görmeye başladı.*


şemdin Sakık’ın Abdullah ücalan ve Elazığ-Bingöl karayolunda 33 askerin şehit edilmesi olayı ilgili yaptığı açıklamalar Ergenekon iddianamesinde dolaylı olarak da olsa yer aldı. Sakık’ın iddiaları tartışılmadan, araştırılmadan doğru olarak kabul edildi.

Hele Andıç tartışmalarında bazıları şemdin Sakık’ın açıklamalarına fena halde sarıldı. Hatta hükümete yakın bazı isimler “Andıç”ın “Ergenekoncular” tarafından hazırlandığını bile iddia ettiler.

Avazturk, şemdin Sakık’ı yakalayıp Türkiye’ye getiren ekibin içinde Diyarbakır’da yargılanan Kayseri Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz’ün de olduğunu yazmıştı.

şemdin Sakık’ın sorgulamasına katılmasa da kapıda kulak misafiri olan bir isim daha ortaya çıktı.

Edindiğimiz bilgilere göre, şemdin Sakık’ın sorgusu sürerken, dışarıda da son derece heyecanlı bir kişi, sorgunun bitmesini bekliyordu. Bu kişi sivil kıyafetiydi ve sorgu yapılan binanın bahçesinde bir yandan sigara üstüne sigara içiyor bir heyecanla gelişmelerin sonucunu bekliyordu.

Bahçede sigara üstüne sigara içerek gelişmeleri takip eden kişi Genelkurmay eski Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt’tan başkası değildi. Büyükanıt Paşa, o yıllarda 7’nci Kolordu Komutanı Korgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt’tı.

...

----------


## bozok

*üetin Paşa: Hilmi Paşam seninle darbeyi konuşmadık mı?*



06 Nisan 2010 / avazturk.com

*Ceyhun BOZKURT'un Haberi

Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, yeniden tutuklama kararı ve son gelişmeleri bir mektupla değerlendirdi.* 



Türk Milleti'ne de seslenen üetin Paşa, yaşananları *"iğrenç tezgah"* olarak niteledi. 


üetin Paşa, Genelkurmay eski Başkanı Emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök'ün Balyoz Soruşturması çerçevesinde yaptığı açıklamalara da atıfta bulunarak, üzkök'e *"bildiklerini anlatması"* çağrısı yaptı.


üetin Paşa, Hilmi üzkök'ün kendisine gelip *"darbeyi"* sorduğunu da anlattı. 




*İşte mektubun tam metni:*

...

----------


## bozok

*Temizöz’e suikast için hangi iki örgüt anlaşma yaptı?*



08 Nisan 2010 / avazturk.com

*Ceyhun BOZKURT’un Haberi

“Küçük Ergenekon” olarak adlandırılan Cemal Temizöz davasında, çok önemli bilgiler de mahkemede gündeme getiriliyor.*


Daha önce suikast yapılması için PKK’nın Türkiye’ye suikast timlerini haberleştirdiğimiz Albay Cemal Temizöz için PKK’nın bir de DHKP-C örgütüyle anlaşma yaptığı ortaya çıktı.


Temizöz’ün savunmasında da anlattığı olayın gelişimi şöyle:


Terör örgütü PKK, 1993-1995 yılları arasında Cizre’de Yüzbaşı rütbesiyle görev yapan Cemal Temizöz’ü hiç affetmedi. Temizöz, Cizre’den ayrılmasına rağmen terör örgütünün *“ölüm listesi”*nden çıkarılmadı. Cemal Temizöz, nerede görev yaptıysa, istihbarat birimleri PKK’nın suikast yapacağı uyarıları kendisine iletip, uyardı. Bu uyarı yazılarına rağmen, Temizöz, birçok önemli operasyonun altına imzasını attı. şemdin Sakık’ın sorgulanmasından Beyaz Enerji Operasyonuna kadar birçok operasyonda Cemal Temizöz fiilen yer aldı.


2006 yılında da Denizli’de görevdeydi. İşte bu dönem kendisine gerek Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’ndan gerekse Denizli Emniyet Müdürlüğü’nden uyarı yazıları geldi. Bu yazılarda öyle bir bilgi yer alıyordu ki, Temizöz de şaşkınlığını gizleyemedi. Yazılara göre, DHKP-C örgütü Temizöz’e suikast planlıyordu. Temizöz bu şaşkınlığını, o dönem yakın çevresine şu sözlerle ifade etti:


*“İyi de ben DHKP-C’nin güçlü olduğu hiçbir yerde görev yapmadım ki. Neden bana karşı böyle bir suikast yapmaya kalksınlar.”*


Ancak daha sonraki gelen yazılarda olay anlaşıldı. MİT’in ele geçirdiği belgelere göre, PKK ile DHKP-C arasında 26 Aralık 1996 tarihinde *“Müşterek Eylem ve İşbirliği Protokolü”* imzalanmış. Bu sözde *“Protokol”* gereği PKK, DHKP-C’den *“Denizli kendi bölgesi olmadığı için Temizöz’e suikast yapmasını”* ister. İki örgüt bu konuda anlaşır. Temizöz bu nedenle DHKP-C’nin hedefine girer.

...

----------


## bozok

*"üst" olmak hiç bir meslekte bu kadar ayağa düşmemişti..* 


*Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök'ün üetin Doğan'a verdiği cevap, tarihe bir ibret belgesi olarak geçecektir.**üzkök'ün hanesinde daha düşündürücü vakaları da var; örneğin kendi döneminde planlandığı iddia edilen tam dört adet darbe iddiası mevcut.*


At izinin it izine karıştığı bu iddialarla ilgili olarak üzkök'ün neredeyse tüm silah arkadaşları suçlanırken, daha alt rütbelerdeki subaylar aylardır sorgusuz sualsiz hapis yatarken, kendisinin *"bir bilen"* havasında, bir ombudsman edasıyla dolaşması gibi…


*Bu tavırlarından dolayı, TSK'nın binlerce yıllık kurumsal kimliğiyle hesaplaşma başlatmış olanların gönlünde taht kurması gibi…*


Böyle bir sicil, kahraman Türk ordusuna kumanda etmiş olan bir kişiye yeter de artar aslında ama o belli ki bununla yetinmek istemiyor. Bir genelkurmay başkanının ağzından asla çıkmaması gereken kelimelerle herkesi hayretler içinde bırakmaya devam ediyor.


ünce, takip etmemiş olanlar için olayı özetleyelim:


*"Balyoz"* soruşturması kapsamında tutuklandıktan sonra serbest bırakılan, ancak yeniden tutuklanmasına karar verilen eski Birinci Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, bir açık mektup yayımladı ve eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök'ün dönemine ilişkin şu soruları sordu:


*"1 -* *2002-2003 döneminde Birinci Ordu’da bir darbe hazırlığı yapıldığına dair bir ihbar mektubu en üst makamlara gitti mi?*


*2 -* *Mayıs 2003’de Genel Kurmay Başkanı ile Birinci Ordu Komutanı arasında mutasavver bir darbeye ilişkin bir konuşma geçti mi?*


*3 -* *Genel Kurmay Başkanlığı’nca Ağustos 2003’deki bir tarihten sonra Birinci Ordu’da ve diğer komutanlıklarda bu yönde idari bir tahkikat yapıldı mı? Bu amaçla kozmik odalara ve MEBS’e girildi mi?*


*4 -* *Eğer böyle bir tahkikat yapıldıysa; sonucu nedir**, kimler yürütmüştür,** tahkikat sürecinde kozmik oda ve MEBS Başkanlığı’ndan Plan Seminerine ait belge ve ses kayıtları inceleme için çıkarıl**mış mıdır, i**ncelenen ses kayıtları ve belgelerin akibeti ne ol**muştur?"*


Eğer bu davada gerçek ve hukuk aranıyorsa, bunlar çok önemli sorulardır; verilecek cevaplar davanın kaderini belirleyebilecek niteliktedir. *"Tamamen düzmece"* dediği bir darbe planı iddiasıyla binlerce yıl hapsi istenen, onuru ayaklar altına alınmış bir komutanın sormaya pek hakkı olan sorulardır.


Onun da ötesinde, bu kadar büyük çaplı bir *"darbe girişiminden"* kuvvet komutanları bile sorumlu tutulurken, dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı'nın suçlamalardan neden muaf olduğunu kamuoyu olarak bizim de bilmeye hakkımız var.


Hilmi Bey, *"ayrıcalıklı konumunu"* iyot gibi açığa çıkaran ve olaylardaki *“sorumluluğunu”* gündeme getiren bu sorulara belli ki çok sinirlenmiş. İktidarın kalemlerince pek takdir edilen o *"beyefendi"*, o sakin ve mutedil kişiliğini bir yana bırakıp oldukça hırçın cevaplar vermiş. Yani, *"demokrat paşamız"* birden bire ifrit kesilmiş nedense. şu cevabı veriyor özetle:


*“**Bunlar konuyu sulandırmak için ifade edilen konulardır**,**hassas konulardır, devlet işleridir, çocuk oyuncağı değildir. Bu nedenle özellikle yargıya intikal etmiş bu konuları konuşmayı, yorum yapmayı uygun bulmam.* *G**örüyorum ki herkes karnından konuşuyor. Ortaya atılan ifadeler karnından konuşmaktır. Dikkat ederseniz bu soruşturmaya muhatap olan herkes onurlu bir suskunlukla yargı sürecini bekliyor ama bir tek o konuşuyor. Herkes onurlu bir duruşla yargı sürecini beklerken neden sadece o konuşuyor**?** Benim bu mahiyette bir plan çalışması için verdiğim bir emir yok. Kademesine uygun olarak Kara Kuvvetleri’nden bana sunulan raporda da bu mahiyette bilgiler mevcut değil. Zaten bilgim dahilinde olsa böyle bir faaliyete izin vermezdim. Onun soru sorması değil sorulara cevap vermesi gerekiyor. Soru sorması gereken o değil, benim. şimdi savcılıktan kendisine yöneltilen sorular var. O bana soru sormak yerine kendisine sorulan bu soruları cevaplasın.”*


üzkök'ün açıklamasında gerek etik, gerekse mantık bakımından çok *"sorunlu"* bölgeler var...


*** Bir kere, sorulan soruları "karından konuşma" diyerek küçümsemeye ve geçiştirmeye çalışıyor; oysa çok net bilgiler ve ifadeler içeren sorular bunlar. Paşa'ya net olarak sorulan şu: *"Darbe iddialarına ilişkin bir soruşturma yaptın mı, yapmadın mı? Yapmadınsa neden yapmadın?"*


Ne var bunda?


Yaptıysan *"yaptım"* dersin, yapmadıysan da neden yapmadığını açıklarsın… Denizaltıyla Süleymaniye Camii'ni bombalama hazırlığı yapmakla suçlanan bir adam bu soruyu sormasın mı?


* *"**Dikkat ederseniz bu soruşturmaya muhatap olan herkes onurlu bir suskunlukla yargı sürecini bekliyor ama bir tek o konuşuyor**"* cümlesi de son derece enteresandır, manidardır, mesajlarla doludur. Yani Paşa, eski silah arkadaşına diyor ki *"Sen de sus! üzden ürnek moduna geç, bulanık suya katkıda bulun, araziye uy, planı bozma. Astlarını suçlayıp kulağının üstüne yat..."*


*"Uslu Paşa ol, paçayı sıyır!"*


Paşa bir şeyi unutuyor: Herkes sadece *"onuruyla"* susmuyor; Yarbay Ali Tatar gibi *"onuruyla"* intihar edenler de var...


*** Sonra Paşa bilmiyor mu ki böyle bir davada *"yargılamanın sonucunu beklemek"* imkansızdır... Taraf muhabirinin bavulla getirdiği dört yüz kiloluk *"delilleri"* okuyup cevap vermeye hiç bir faninin ömrü yetmez. Sanki ortada normal ve hukukun tıkır tıkır işlediği bir yargılama süreci varmış gibi *"yargının sonucunu"* bekleyelim tavrının suçlanan insanlar açısından pratikte diri diri mezara girmekten bir farkı olmadığını Hilmi Bey bilmiyor mu, görmüyor mu?


*** Açıklamanın en ibret verici bölümü şu: *"**Onun soru sorması değil sorulara cevap vermesi gerekiyor. Soru sorması gereken o değil, benim. şimdi savcılıktan kendisine yöneltilen sorular var. O bana soru sormak yerine kendisine sorulan bu soruları cevaplasın.**"*


Savcılarla ve yargısız infaz histerisine kapılanlarla nasıl bir psikolojik bütünleşmedir bu? Silah arkadaşının *"zanlı"* konumuna düşmesinden nasıl bir zevk alıştır? Nasıl bir *"Suçsuz olmasaydın orada olmazdın; bak biz rahat rahat evimizde oturuyoruz"* böbürlenmesidir...


*Netice: Utanç duyduk, içimiz ezildi.*


*"üst" olmak hiç bir meslekte bu kadar ayağa düşmemişti.*



yazan : *Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / KENT GAZETESİ / 8.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*üzkök: "Askeri okulda lakabım Köstebek Hilmi'ydi"* 

**

09.04.2010 - 09:37 / gazeteport.com.tr

*Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök'ün ağzından köstebek lakabının kahkahalık hikayesi* 

Balyoz Darbe Planı soruşturması kapsamında eski 1. Ordu Komutanı üetin Doğan ile eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök arasında başlayan soru yanıt polemiğinde Hilmi üzkök'ün "Köstebek Hilmi" lakabına kadar geldi. Sabah Gazetesi yazarı Sevilay Yükselir'in Hilmi üzkök'e sorduğu soruyla bu lakabın yanıtını buldu. 

*İşte Köstebek Hilmi'nin ağzından köstebek lakabının kahkahalık hikayesi:* 
"İlkokulda iken yakaladığım bir köstebek vardı. Belli ki çok etkilemişti o köstebeği yakalama olayı beni. üünkü askeri liseye geçince bulduğum her fırsatta arkadaşlarıma, köstebeği yakalamak için nasıl takibe aldığımı, kıstırıp daha sonra da nasıl çuvalın içine soktuğumu filan ballandıra ballandıra anlatmaya başlamıştım. Anlatırken o olayı öyle yeniden yaşarmışım ki, öyle heyecan yaparmışım ki, arkadaşlar beni anarken 'Köstebek Hilmi' demeye başladılar. üok hoşlarına giderdi benim köstebeği yakalama hikayemdeki halim çünkü. Yıl 1954'dü. üetin Doğan askeri liseye geldiği zaman ben 2. sınıftaydım. Bir gün, akranlarımdan bana takılan bu lakabı duyunca sordu; 'Neden sana Köstebek diyorlar?' diye. Hiç unutmam ona da aynı heyecanla hikayemi anlatmıştım. üok hoşuna gitmişti. Yakaladığı her fırsatta tekrar tekrar anlattırırdı köstebeğin hikayesini. Olay bundan ibarettir Sevilay Hanım. Yıllar sonra bu köstebek meselesinin üetin Doğan tarafından sanki bana okulda köstebek denilişinin altında başka bir mana varmış biçiminde gündeme getirilmesine çok şaşırdım. Belli ki morali bozuk kendisinin. Sıkıntıda. Kanımca üzülüyor başına gelenlere ve o nedenle de saçmalıyor! Ama biraz daha saçmalamaya devam ederse kendisini mahkemeye vermek zorunda kalacağım. Bu da hiç hoş olmayacak!"

...

----------


## bozok

*Savcının peşinde olduğu 162 isim* 


09.04.2010 - 12:10 / gazeteport.com.tr


*Balyoz Semineri’ne katıldığı için darbe planında ismi geçen korgeneralden üsteğmene kadar 162 kişinin ifade vermeye geleceği belirtildi. İşte Balyoz Semineri'ne katılanların tam listesi.*

*İSTANBUL -* 2003’te 1. Ordu Komutanlığı’nda yapılan Balyoz Semineri’ne katılan ve bugüne kadar 30’dan fazlası tutuklanan 162 asker arasında 25 muvazzaf general var. 


*95 İSİM BULUNUYOR* 
Balyoz savcıları, bu 25 generali gözaltına aldırmak isteyince görev yerleri değişti. Başsavcı, gözaltına alınmak istenen muvazzaf emekli 95 asker olduğunu söyledi. 

Habertürk'te yer alan habere göre; halen aralarında muvazzaf ve 30’u aşkın kişinin tutuklu olduğu listede, emekli askerlerle, halen görevli olan korgeneralden üsteğmen rütbesine dek subayların isimleri sıralanıyor. *“Balyoz Planı”* iddialarına ilişkin soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet savcıları Bilal Bayraktar ve Mehmet Berk, listedeki 25 muazzaf general ve toplam 95 ismi gözaltına aldırmak isteyince büyük bir kriz yaşanmıştı. İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin, iki savcıya görevden el çektirmişti. 

*25’İ GENERAL VE AMİRAL* 
Bu 95 ismin gözaltına alınmak istendiğini bizzat İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Engin açıklamış ve, *“Gözaltına alınmak istenen subayın 78’i muvazzaf. Bunların 25’i amiral ve general rütbesinde. 15-20 kişi de emekliye ayrılmış subay, toplam 95 kişi”* demişti. Başsavcı Engin, yaşanan kriz için de, *“Böyle bir yakalama ve gözaltı kararının yol açacağı sorunların iyi değerlendirilmesi gerekir”* açıklamasında bulunmuştu. 

Balyoz Darbe Planı iddiası, ilk kez Taraf Gazetesi’nin haberiyle birlikte Türkiye’nin gündemine oturmuştu. Birinci Ordu Komutanlığı tarafından, Selimiye Kışlası’nda, 5-7 Mart 2003’te hükümeti devirmek için hazırlandığı iddia edilen plan, 12 Eylül 1980 askeri müdahalesini model alıyor ve 5 binden fazla sayfadan oluşuyordu. 

Plan çalışmasına katılan 162 askerden, savcının sözünü ettiği 95 kişinin dışındaki 67 kişinin gözaltına alınıp alınmayacağı bilinmiyor.
Listenin başında Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan yer alıyor. *Listede, 2002’deki rütbelerine göre, 28’i general olmak üzere, üsteğmene dek uzanan kıdemde askerler* bulunuyor. 

*FOTOğRAF üEKİLDİ Mİ!* 
Dava dosyasında da bulunan 3 ayrı şemada, subayların rütbeleri ve kıdemlerine göre duracakları yerler açık açık belirtiliyor.

Bu şemalara göre, o dönemde fotoğraf çekildiği sanılıyor. Ancak fotoğrafların dava dosyasında olup olmadığı bilinmiyor. İlk şemada, rütbelerine göre 29 general yer alıyor. İkinci şemada, generaller yine ön sırada yer alıyor. Arkada binbaşı rütbesine kadar isimler görülüyor. Son şemada ise üsteğmen rütbesine kadar subaylar var.Plan Semineri *“Fotoğraf üekim Planı”*nda, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin’in müdahalesiyle durdurulan Balyoz Operasyonu’nda haklarında gözaltı talimatı verilmiş muvazzaf subaylar ve generallerin çoğu da 2003’teki rütbeleriyle albümde yer alıyor. 

‘DOğAN’ İLK SIRADA
Org. üetin Doğan,
Tümg. Nejat BEK,
Korg. M. Korkut üZARSLAN,
Tuğg. Abdullah DALAY,
Kur.Kd.Alb. Necdet BELEN,
Kur.Alb. A.Baki ERDOğAN,
Kur.Alb. Musa İSTEK,
Per.Yzb. Göksel DURAN,
Kur.Alb. İzzet OCAK,
Alb. Zafer ARISOY,
Alb. Ziyanur YAVUZ,
Kur.Alb. Süha TANYERİ,
Kur.Alb. Bülent TUNCAY,
Kur.Alb. Burhan HASIRCI,
Top.Alb. İdris KASAP,
Ulş.Alb. Hulusi ONURBİLEN,
Kur.Yb. Bayram TANRISEVDİ,
Kur.Yzb. Tanju POSHOR,
Kur.Alb. Muammer BAYRAM,
Kur.Alb. Ahmet GüRPINAR,
Ord.Alb. Hüseyin KOCABIYIK,
İs.Kd.Alb. Hakan şENKAL,
İs.Alb. İsmail PALACI,
Mu.Alb. Altan BATIBAY,
Mu.Alb. Selfet üZGüR,
Kur.Kd.Alb. Tacettin üZKAN,
Korg. Engin ALAN,
Tuğg. N.Ali KARABABA,
Tuğg. M.Kemal TUTKUN,
Tuğg. Uğur UZAL,
Tuğg. Gürbüz KAYA,
Kur.Alb. Mustafa üALIş,
İs.Alb. Numan ARSLANYER,
Kur.Alb. Nurettin IşIK,
Kur.Alb. ünal AKBULUT,
Kur.Alb. Yunus AKTAN,
Kur.Alb. Ali Rıza SüZEN,
Kur.Alb. H.Basri ASLAN,
Kur.Yb. İbrahim BOLADAN,
Kur.Yb. E.Numan BAşBOğA,
Kur.Bnb. Kenan KALAY,
Kur.Bnb. Erdal DODURGA,
Kur.Bnb. Sami YüKSEL,
Kur.Yzb. Bekir KOüAK,
Korg. şükrü SARIIşIK,
Tümg. Behzat BALTA,
Tuğg. Halil KALKANLI,
Tuğg.Tuncay üAKAN,
Tuğg. Hasan Fehmi CANAN,
Tuğg. Erkal BEKTAş,
Tuğg. Ahmet YAVUZ,
Kur.Alb. Ali TUNA,
Tnk.Alb. Mustafa BABACAN,
Kur.Alb. Erdal AKYAZAN,
Kur.Alb. H.İbrahim üİüEKSİZ,
Kur.Alb. Caner şENKARDEş,
İs.Alb. Deniz üZTUNALI,
Mu.Alb. Vedat üZüNüZü,
Kur.Alb. Ahmet KüüüKşAHİN,
Kur.Alb. Arif KARADUMAN,
Kur.Alb. Mümtaz CAN,
Kur.Alb. Ahmet TOPDAğI,
Kur.Alb. ümer KARABİBER,
P.Yb. Tuncer üNALAN,
Kur.Bnb. Fatih ALTUN,
Kur.Bnb. Gökhan üSTüNDAğ,
üğr.Bnb. Adem KARATAş,
Kur.Bnb. Nuri GAYIR,
Kur.Bnb. İlhami ULU,
Kur.Bnb. Hakan ESER,
Kur.Bnb. Erkal KUZUOğLU,
Kur.Yzb. ümer TURGUT,
Korg. Ayhan TAş,
Tuğg. Faruk O.MEMİOğLU,
Tuğg. Kaya VAROL,
Kur.Alb. A.İhsan üUHADAROğLU,
Kur.Alb. Bekir MEMİş,
Kur.Alb. Namık KOü,
Kur. Alb. Recep YILDIZ,
Kur.Alb. Yüksel YALüIN,
Kur.Yb. Vahap üZOğLU,
Kur.Yb. Metin DİKİCİ,
Kur.Bnb. E.şeref HüCüPTAN,
Kur.Yb. Metin TOKER,
P.ütğm. Enver üRTEL,
P.ütğm. Süleyman ALTAY,
Korg. Ergin SAYGUN,
Tümg. M.Yavuz YALüIN,
Tuğg. İhsan BALABANLI,
Tuğg. Yurdaer OLCAN,
Tuğg. Zekeriya üZTüRK,
Kur.Alb. Turgut DEğERLİ,
Kur.Kd.Alb. Suat AYTIN,
Kur.Alb. Erdal TATLI,
Kur.Alb. Emin KüüüKKILIü,
Kur.Alb. Kasım ERDEM,
Kur.Alb. Beşler GüZEL,
İsth.Kd.Alb. Feyyaz ELKOCA,
Kur.Alb. Kazım GüNEş,
Kur.Alb. İsmet KIşLA,
Kur.Bnb. Erdal HAMZAOğULLARI,
P.Bnb. Selami SüZER,
Kur.Bnb. Abdullah YİğİT,
Kur.Bnb. Faruk YILDIRIM,
Kur.Yzb. Ahmet şİMşEK,
P.ütğm. Gökhan KARABULUT,
Tuğg. Gafur AKSU,
Tnk.Alb. Mustafa KILIü,
İs.Yb. Ahmet GüRGüN,
Mu.Bnb. Hakan TUFAN,
Kur.Alb. İbrahim ERGE,
İs.Bnb. H.Ercan KARAMANLI,
P.Alb. Selçuk üZKARDEşKAYA,
İsth.Kd.Alb. Mehmet ERKOL,
Ulş.Alb. M.Ali üETİNKAYA,
Kr.Plt.Alb. Yüksel ALTINEL,
Kr.Plt.Bnb. Gazanfer EMİROğLU,
Kr.Plt.Yzb. Engin AYDIN,
İs.Yzb. Kazım üKTEN,
Hv.Svn.Bnb. Ata ARAT,
Kur.Yzb Oksal üELİK,
İsth.Yzb. S.Teoman DİKEü,
Kur.Alb. Nuri DAğGEZ,
P.Bnb. Ufuk YETİşTİREN,
P.Kur.Alb. İlker AKBULUT,
P.Kur.Bnb. şahin ünsal UYSAL,
Kur.Alb. Sait üNLü,
Kur.Alb. Namık Kemal üALIşKAN,
Kr.Plt.Bnb. Okan TARGAL,
Top.Bnb. Erol ESENER,
P.Bnb. Orhan GüüER,
Ord.Bnb. Cavit GüLER,
Lv.Bnb. Mehmet KüKSAL,
Hv.Svn.Alb. Mehmet şİşMAN,
P.Bnb. Mükremin üETİNTAş,
P.Yzb. Bilal üZTüRK,
Kr.Plt.Yb. Vedat YüKSEK,
Kr.Plt.Bnb. Ergun BOL,
Dz.Kur.Alb. Fazıl BİLEN,
Dz.Kur.Yb. Erdoğan GüLEN,
Yzb. Sezai GüK,
Hv.Svn.Bnb. A.Murat KALYONCU,
Tümg.Abdülkadir ERYILMAZ,
J.Kd.Alb. Cahit AYDIN,
J.Kur.Bnb. Hanifi YILDIRIM,
J.Kur.Bnb. Murat üZüELİK,
J.Kur.Bnb. Hacı İLBAş,
Tuğg. Mehmet PINAR,
Dz.Kur.Alb. Hasan KARAGüL,
Top.Kur.Al. Ahmet ARIKAN,
Kur.Alb. Hasan DURAK,
Mu.Yzb. Oktay CEYLAN,
P.Kur.Alb. Muharrem üZCAN,
Tuğg. Tevfik üZKILIü,
Albay Doğan ASLAN,
Albay Vahit AYDOğAN,
Albay Nevres ERKİN,
Albay Süleyman TAş,
Yarbay şevki GENüTüRK,
Binbaşı M.Ali ALTAş,
Tuğg. Cevdet KURNAZ,
Kur.Alb. Cevat YAZGILI.

...

----------


## bozok

*Askeri mahkeme talebine ret!* 



*09.04.2010 Cuma 12:24 / VATAN GZT.*


*Poyrazköy davasında dosyanın Askeri Mahkemeye sevkedilmesi ve AGOS'un müdahil olma talebi reddedildi.*

"Ergenekon" soruşturması kapsamında Poyrazköy'de yapılan kazılarda ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin haklarında dava açılan beşi tutuklu 17 kişinin yargılanmasına başlandı.

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmaya, tutuklu sanıklar emekli deniz Binbaşı Levent Bektaş, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığında görevli Yarbay Ercan Kireçtepe, Binbaşı Erme Onat, Binbaşı Eren Günay ve Ergin Geldikaya ile tutuksuz sanıklar Tuğamiral Levent Görgeç, Yarbay Mustafa Turhan Ecevit, Ali Türkşen, Halil Cura, Ferudun Arslan, Sadettin Doğan, İbrahim Koray üzyurt, Muharrem Nuri Alacalı, şafak Yürekli, Dora Sungunay, Tayfun Duman ve Mert Yanık katıldı.

Duruşmaya, sanıkların kimlik tespitlerinin yapılmasıyla devam ediliyor.

*-CEZA İSTEMLERİ-*

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcıları Ercan şafak ve Murat Yönder tarafından hazırlanan iddianamede, tutuklu sanıklar emekli deniz Binbaşı Levent Bektaş, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığında görevli Yarbay Ercan Kireçtepe, Binbaşı Erme Onat ve Binbaşı Eren Günay ile tutuksuz sanık Yarbay Mustafa Turhan Ecevit'in, "cebir ve şiddet kullanarak TBMM'yi ortadan kaldırmaya, kısmen veya tamamen görevlerini yapmasını engellemeye teşebbüs etmek", "cebir ve şiddet kullanarak yürütme organını ortadan kaldırmaya, kısmen veya tamamen görevlerini yapmasını engellemeye teşebbüs etmek" suçlarından ikişer kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis ile "Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü üyesi olmak", "patlayıcı madde bulundurmak", "6136 sayılı Ateşli Silahlar Kanunu'na muhalefet etmek" suçlarından 29,5 ile 57'şer yıl arasında hapis cezalarına çarptırılmaları isteniyor.

Tutuklu sanık Ergin Geldikaya'nın "Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü üyesi olmak", "patlayıcı madde bulundurmak" ve "6136 sayılı Ateşli Silahlar Kanunu'na muhalefet etmek" suçlarından 17,5 ile 39 yıl arasında hapis cezasına çarptırılması isteminde bulunulan iddianamede, tutuksuz sanıklar Tuğamiral Levent Görgeç ile Ali Türkşen, Halil Cura, Ferudun Arslan, Sadettin Doğan, İbrahim Koray üzyurt, Muharrem Nuri Alacalı, şafak Yürekli, Dora Sungunay, Tayfun Duman ve Mert Yanık'ın da "Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü üyesi olmak" suçundan 7,5 ile 15'er yıl arasında hapis cezasına çarptırılması talep ediliyor.

----------


## bozok

*Konuş komutan!*



Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın eski komutanı Hilmi üzkök’e yönelik suçlamalarını bir kenara atamayız.

Evet, sarfettiği suçlayıcı sözler, onuru kırılmış bir askerin isyanını yansıtan duygusallıklar olabilir.

Ama sadece tepki göstermiyor, açık suçlamalar yapmakla kalmıyor, yeni iddialar da ortaya koyuyor.

Yedi yıl önce İstanbul’da 1. Ordu Komutanlığı denetiminde yapılan plan seminerinin bir darbe planı (Balyoz) hazırlığına zemin olarak kullanılmadığını ama daha sonra “kozmik büro”dan çıkarılan belgelerin tahrif edilerek darbe planı görüntüsüne sokulduğunu ve basına sızdırıldığını iddia ediyor.

Tahliye edildikten üç gün sonra haklarında yakalama emri çıkarılan Balyoz şüphelileri arasındaki en yüksek rütbeli asker olan Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, önceki gün avukatları aracılığıyla yaptığı açıklamada eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök’e ağır bir suçlama yöneltti.

üetin Doğan, kozmik büroya giriş çıkışın ancak emir komuta zinciri içinde yapılabildiği gerçeğinden hareketle belgelerin Hilmi üzkök’ün bilgisi dahilinde dışarı çıkarıldığını, böylelikle darbe planı haline dönüştürülerek medyaya sızmasına onun zemin yarattığını iddia etti.

*üetin Doğan’ın vebali*

Emekli Orgeneral Doğan, belgelerin darbe planına dönüştürülmesi işlemi sırasında yapılan acemiliklerin gerçeğin kolayca ve istenirse kısa zamanda ortaya çıkmasına yardım edeceğini söylüyor.

übür tarafta eski Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök, seminerde olağan sınırlar dışına taşmış bir çalışma yapıldığına dair bir bilgiye sahip bulunmadığını belirtmekle beraber nedense eski 1. Ordu Komutanı üetin Doğan’ın arkasında kefil gibi durmuyor.

üetin Doğan’ın suçlamalarını reddederken de yargıdaki bir mesele üstünde konuşmayacağı mazeretini tekrarladı.

O kadarla da kalmayıp suçlanan kişiler susup onurlu bir duruş sergilerken niçin sadece üetin Doğan’ın konuştuğunu sorarak buna olumsuz bir anlam yüklemeye çalıştı.

Hilmi üzkök haksızlık etmesin.

üetin Doğan’ın taşıdığı vicdani sorumluluğun ağırlığını tahmin eden gösterdiği tepkiyi de takdir edebilir.

Balyoz soruşturmasından cezaevlerinde 40 tutuklu var. Son operasyon durdu ama yine de 25’i general ve amiral 78 muvazzaf subay ile 20 emekli toplam 98 asker, deyim yerindeyse topun ağzındadır.

*Siperden çıkma zamanı*

Masumiyetine inanan bir komutan, yüze yakın askerin sürükleneceği psikolojik yıkımı ve mağduriyeti, ailelerinin düşeceği mahrumiyetleri bile bile susup oturmaz.

Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök de “yargıya saygı” gerekçeli suskunluk kararını gözden geçirmelidir.

“Bunlar hassas konulardır, çocuk oyuncağı değildir” diyor.

Neyle suçlandıklarını dahi bilmeden aylarca cezaevinde tutulan insanların en azından bir kısmının hedef bulundukları muhtemel adaletsizlikler ihmal edilebilir konular mıdır, çocuk oyuncağı mıdır?

TSK’nın uğradığı erozyon, hele eski bir komutanda hassasiyet yaratmıyor mu?

Yargının ağır temposu sebebiyle gerçeğe ulaşmakta ihtiyaç duyacağı zamanın uzunluğu akıl ve vicdan taşıyan insanlara ek sorumluluklar yüklemiyor mu?

Hilmi üzkök “var da diyemem, yok da diyemem” siperinden çıkıp bildiği her şeyi açıklamalıdır.

Siyasetçi gibi davranmak askere yakışmıyor!

Türkiye’nin adalete acele ihtiyacı var!


*Güngör Mengi* / VATAN GZT. / 8.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*3 Ay ünce Duyurmuştuk : Genç Subaylardan Sonra Sıra Genç "Cumhuriyet"çilerde*



Açık İstihbarat üzel / 9.4.2010

Cumhuriyet'in "Ergenekon" sürecindeki ikircikli tavrına baştan beri dikkat çekiyorduk. Bu bağlamda ; "Ergenekon"'dan tutuklu Mustafa Balbay'a Cumhuriyet'in gerekli desteği vermediğini ve *Balbay'ın Cumhuriyet'te Ankara temsilciliği ömrünün fazla olmadığını Açık İstihbarat olarak 19 Ocak'ta okuyucularımıza duyurmuştuk.* 

Balbay ve ümit Zileli gibi isimlerin Cumhuriyet'in Ergenekon süreci ile sergilediği ikircikli tavırdan duydukları ama dile getiremedikleri rahatsızlığı çok önceden gözleyenler açısından Balbay'ın Ankara Temsilciliği görevinde ki günlerinin sınırlı olduğu gerçeği bir sır değildi. *Genç Cumhuriyet yazarları rahatsızdı.* 

Keza ; Vatan gazetesinin Aylin Duruoğlu'na verdiği net ve görsel destek ile, Cumhuriyet'in Balbay'a kerhen verdiği destek arasındaki fark açıktı.

*Cumhuriyet sağolsun; Açık İstihbarat'ın yüzünü kara çıkarmadı ve Balbay'ı dün(08 Nisan Perşembe) itibarı ile Ankara temsilciliği görevinden aldı.* 

Balbay'ın görevden alınması ile ilgili t24'ün Cumhuriyet Ankara bürosuna dayandırılan haberde, Cumhuriyet'in bu süreçte yitirdiği inandırıcılık bir darbe daha alıyor.

Habere göre ; Balbay, Cumhuriyet Ankara bürodaki görevinden oluşan yönetim boşluğunu gidermek için , kendisine danışılarak ve İlhan Selçuk'un onayı alınarak görevden alınmış.

*Bu gerekçe fazlası ile eğlendirici ve samimiyetsiz.* 

Cumhuriyet'in Ankara bürosunda bir görev boşluğu var ise; bunu vekaleten yapılan bir atama ile çözersiniz ve böylece yazarınızı "Ergenekon" tanrılarına kurban etmemiş, kamuoyu önünde zor düşürmemiş olursunuz.

*Bu gerekçe ile ancak Cumhuriyet'te sessiz bir darbe gerçekleştiğini ve İlhan Selçuk'un , artık iyice pasifize edildiğini kanıtlamış olursunuz.* 

*Hatta; Cumhuriyet'in Mustafa Sarıgül için yeniden şekillendirildiği yolundaki iddiaları pekiştirirsiniz.*

Cumhuriyet ise kendisine yakışanı yaptı ve savunduğunu iddia ettiği değerleri vitrinde, gerçekleri mutfakta saklayıp ; "Ergenekon" sürecinde bir sembolik hamle daha atmış oldu.

Daha önce de; Cumhuriyet gazetesine atılan bombalarla ; "Ergenekon" sanıklarının bağdaştırılması yönünde önemli görevler üstlenen Cumhuriyet; başyazarının sanık olduğu davada müdahil sıfatı ile avukatını göndererek ayrı bir çelişkiye imza atmıştı. *Bu çelişkiye ; Uğur Mumcu'nun kardeşi Av. Ceyhan Mumcu duruşmalar sırasında dikkat çekmiş* ve Uğur Mumcu davasına bile müdahil olmayan Cumhuriyet'in bu davaya müdahil olmasını eleştirmişti.

"Cumhuriyet"'i eleştirmek yersiz. Genetiği itibarı ile sistemin bir damarına bağlı olan *bu gazeteden "özgür" gazetecilik beklemek eşyanın doğasına aykırı.* 

Yaşananlar karşısında Churchill'in meşhur lafını şu şekle dönüştürebiliriz :

_"Sosis'in ve Cumhuriyet'te haberin nasıl yapıldığını kamuoyu görseydi; ikisine de itibar etmezdi"_

(19 Ocak'ta ilgili duyurumuz için tıklayın)


*Açık İstihbarat*

----------


## bozok

*Sayın Balyoz savcıları: O subaylar ya darbeci değilse?*



Ordumuzdaki generallerin ve amirallerin yaklaşık onda biri hakkında bir günde *“gözaltı”* kararı çıktı...

Kendilerine yöneltilen suçlama, *“darbe planı yapmak...”* 

Suçun işlendiği iddia edilen tarih ne?

Bundan 6-7 yıl öncesi...

İyi de kim nasıl örttü o zaman bu planın üstünü?

Neden bunca insanın terfi etmesine göz yumuldu?

Onların hiç mi suçu yok?



***


Sakın yanlış anlaşılmasın; meseleyi sulandırmaya çalışmıyorum.

Amacım da bu generallerin ya da amirallerin avukatlığını yapmak falan değil.

Hayatı boyunca darbe mağduru olmuş bir Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşı olarak, “babam” bile olsa, hiçbir darbeciyi savunmam.

Bu en azından; 12 Eylül’de, daha 19 yaşındayken ve anasından emdiği süt kadar masumken, işkencede öldürülen mahalle arkadaşım Sait’in anısına ihanet olur.

Ama...


***


Bir “Türkiye sevdalısı” olarak da çok iyi biliyorum ki; bu ülkenin ordusunu zayıflatmak için fırsat kollayan iç ve dış düşmanların sayısı hiç de az değil:

Bir yanda din devleti kurmak isteyenler...

Diğer yanda bölücüler...

Ve tam ortalarında, *“birinci cumhuriyet”* düşmanı liboşlar...

Son yıllarda o kadar güçlendiler ki; el ele verip amaçlarına ulaşmalarına engel olan bütün kurumlara savaş açtılar.

Bu kurumların başında da Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri geliyor.

Orduyu* “savunma”* pozisyonuna sokmak için fırsat kolluyorlar.

Bir kentten diğerine askeri malzeme taşıyan kamyonu bile ihbar ediyor, hayali suikast senaryolarıyla Genelkurmay’ın kalbine girilmesini ve tüm askeri sırların deşifre edilmesini sağlıyorlar...

İşte...

Kararlı bir darbe karşıtı olmama rağmen, tüm bu nedenlerle Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin yıpratılmasından, güçsüzleştirilmesinden, sindirilmesinden derin bir endişe duyuyorum.


***


Aynı endişeyi acaba, bir günde 25’i generali gözaltına aldırmaya çalışan savcılar da taşıyor mu?

Ya bu subaylar sandıkları gibi darbeci değillerse...

Ya o savcılar; laik, demokratik, sosyal hukuk devletini çökertmeyi hedef alan büyük bir oyuna alet ediliyorlarsa...

O zaman acaba...

*“Cumhuriyet”*in savcıları olarak kendi haklarında da dava açarlar mı?



*Mustafa MUTLU* / VATAN GZT. / 7.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*Komutanlar; bu ne hal?*


Balyoz Darbe Planı’nı hazırlamakla suçlanan Eski Birinci Ordu Komutanı Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, Emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök’ü belge sızdırmakla suçladı.

Hilmi üzkök kim?

Başbakan’ın, *“Hocam”* diye hitap ettiği Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı... 

Nereden belge sızdırmış Hilmi üzkök? 

Genelkurmay’daki kozmik odadan!

O belgelere de daha sonra eklemeler yapılmış ve Balyoz Darbe Planı imal edilmiş!



***


Peki; Hilmi üzkök ne diyor bu iddialara?

_“Böyle şey olur mu? Beni tartışmaların içine çekmek istiyor ama onun muhatabı, dönemin ordu komutanıdır.”_ 

Yani iddiayı kabul etmiyor; ama...

Adres göstermekten de geri durmuyor...

Kim o* “ordu komutanı?”* 

Muhtemelen dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı *Org. Aytaç Yalman!*


***


Biliyorsunuz; Aytaç Yalman, Ergenekon savcılarına geçen aralık ayının başında *on saat boyunca* ifade vermişti.

Konu; Eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral üzden ürnek’e ait olduğu öne sürülen *“Darbe Günlükleri”*ydi.

Yalman ifadesinde, bu günlüklerden kesinlikle haberdar olmadığını belirterek, *“üzden ürnek biraz hayalperesttir”* demişti.

Dönemin Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına da aynı ifade sırasında diğer iki komutandan uzak durmaya gayret etmişti.


***


Kafanız karıştı değil mi?

Olayı toparlayalım:

Hilmi üzkök’ün Genelkurmay Başkanı olduğu dönemde görev yapan kuvvet komutanlarını ve Birinci Ordu Komutanı’nı bugün bir odaya koysanız, herkes birbirini boğazlar!

İyi de bu kişiler nasıl bir araya gelip, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni yönettiler? 

Birbirlerini suçluyor, ağza alınmayacak sözler söylüyorlar.

Aralarındaki görüş ayrılıkları da bugün ortaya çıkmadığına göre; böyle bir komuta kademesinin darbe yapabileceğini iddia etmek, en azından onlara fazla önem addetmek olmaz mı?


***


Bugünkü tabloya bakıyorum da... Dudaklarımdan *“Vah, vah, vah”*tan başka bir şey dökülmüyor...

Verilmiş sadakamız varmış ki o günlerde savaş falan çıkmamış!


*Mustafa MUTLU* / VATAN GZT. / 8.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*üzkök Belge Yoketmekle İlk Kez Suçlanmıyor* 

*( üayırdaki İneğe Soğan Yedirmeye Başlarsa şaşırmayın)*




_Doğan'ın en ağır suçlaması, Hilmi üzkök'ün Kozmik Oda'dan kurallara aykırı olarak belge çıkarttığı yönünde. Doğan'ın açıklamasından ; Kozmik Oda'nın o dönemki kayıtlarının da yok edildiğini anlıyoruz._

_Fikret Bila'ya yaptığı açıklamalarda kendilerini savcılar yerine koyduğu ve onlarla psikolojik bir özdeşleşme yaşadığı her halinden anlaşılan Hilmi Bey'in bu tarz "belge eksiltme" suçlamasına karşı neden bu kadar hassas olduğunu anlamak için bilmeniz gereken bir ayrıntı var._

*Hilmi Bey ; Ergenekon'la bağlantılı ilk kez belge yoketmekle suçlanmıyor.*

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Açık İstihbarat üzel

Askerinin başına çuval geçiren ülkenin büyükelçisini çuval olayından iki gün sonra Genelkurmay karargahında ballı börekli ağırlayan Hilmi Bey'a Amerikal'lı dostları Turkcell reklamındaki_ "yabancı damat"_ misali şöyle derlerdi :

*"You are loosing your cool, man. Calm down"*
_(Hey adamım, sakin ol)_

Herkesi kendi zanneden Hilmi Bey'in ; üetin Doğan'ın kendisine, devletin resmi belgeleri ile ilgili çok ağır suçlamalar yönetmesinin ardından, _"kasaptaki ete soğan doğramayan"_ o *"cool" tavrını kaybetmeye başladığı* ve etrafa_ "saygın olun, susarak bekleyin"_ telkinleri yapmaya başladığı görülüyor.

Bu çizgide devam edilirse ; _"kasaptaki ete soğan doğramayan"_ Hilmi Bey'in ; *çayırda otlayan ineğe soğan yedireceği günlere doğru gidebiliriz.* 

Hilmi Bey'in üetin Doğan'ın suçlamalarına istinaden; ailenizin resmi gazetecisi Fikret Bila'ya verdiği demeçte o eski , köfte ekmek yiyip ifade verdiği günlerden eser yok. Mevlana'da girip , _"akıllı ol"_'dan çıkan açıklamalarda, *Doğan'ın suçlamalarına yönelik somut bir cevap ara ki bulasınız.*

Doğan'ın en ağır suçlaması, Hilmi üzkök'ün Kozmik Oda'dan kurallara aykırı olarak belge çıkarttığı yönünde. *Doğan'ın açıklamasından ; Kozmik Oda'nın o dönemki kayıtlarının da yok edildiğini anlıyoruz.*

Fikret Bila'ya yaptığı açıklamalarda kendilerini savcılar yerine koyduğu ve onlarla psikolojik bir özdeşleşme yaşadığı her halinden anlaşılan *Hilmi Bey'in bu tarz "belge eksiltme" suçlamasına karşı neden bu kadar hassas olduğunu anlamak için bilmeniz gereken bir ayrıntı var.*

*Hilmi Bey ; Ergenekon'la bağlantılı ilk kez belge yoketmekle suçlanmıyor.* 

Hilmi üzkök ; "Ergenekon" duruşmaları sırasında , MİT'in kendisine sunduğu "Ergenekon şemasını" yoketmekle suçlandı.

Mahkeme sırasında kanıtlandığı üzere ; zamanın *MİT Müsteşarı şenkal Atasagun*, gelen isimsiz bir ihbar mektubuna dayanarak hazırladığı bir "Ergenekon şemasını" , 10 Temmuz 2003 günü üzkök'e iletiyor.

Atasagun; daha sonra basına da yansıyan açıklamalarında , bu şemanın saçma olduğunu ama sözkonusu ihbar mektubuna dayanarak hazırlanan bu şemayı göndermemesi durumunda zor kalacağını belirtti.

İlgilenenler için belirtelim; o şemada Doğu Perinçek'le birlikte , şıh şamil Tayyar'ın patronu Ethem Sancak 'da var. *"Ergenekon"''un vakanüvisti şıh şamil Tayyar doğal olarak bu ayrıntıyı görmedi.* 

Hilmi Bey'i ilgilendiren kısım ise yine mahkeme safahatında ortaya çıktı.

Mahkeme resmi bir yazı ile MİT Başkanı'nın resmi olarak Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na ilettiği bu yazıyı istedi.

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın 9 şubat 2009'da mahkemeye yolladığı yazıdaki cümleyi aynen aktaralım;

_"MİT'in Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na gönderdiği bu şema bulunamamıştır"_

*Gördüğünüz gibi Genelkurmay da; belgenin yollandığını fakat bulunamadığını vurgulayarak, sorumluluğu diplomatik bir dille Hilmi Bey'in üzerine yıkmıştı.*

Başbuğ'un ince diplomasi ile üzkök'ü işaret etmesinin ilk örneklerinden biri bu yazı idi. Daha sonraki örneğini ; "Başbuğ'un Görsel Diplomasisi üzkök'ü İşaret Ediyor" başlıklı haberimizle dikkatinize sunmuştuk

*Askerini başına çuval geçirenleri ballı börekli Genelkurmay'da ağırlayan Hilmi Bey'in ; Doğan'ın sert ve net suçlamaları karşısında sakinliğini kaybetmesi boşuna değil.*

O herkesin "saygın ve suskun" bir şekilde sürecin sonlanmasını beklemesini istiyor.

Neden acaba?

*Kendini "entellektüel" olarak pazarlamayı seven Hilmi Bey; tarihte hukuka susarak değil, konuşarak hizmet edildiğinin farkında değil mi?*

Bazıları Doğan gibi suskunluklarını bozarsa ; _"darbeyi önleyen demokrat paşa"_ efsanesinin yıkılmasından mı korkuyor? 

*üzkök; çayırdaki ineğe soğan yedirmeye başlarsa şaşmayın.*



*Açık İstihbarat* / 7.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*"Ergenekon bana masal geliyor"* 

**

10.04.2010 - 11:12 / gazeteport


*Eski MGK Genel Sekreteri: "Deniliyor ki 'Ergenekon 1999 yılında reorgenize olmuş güya'. Reorganize olmak ne demektir? Yeniden aktif hale gelmek demektir, o dönemde aktif haldeyse ben neden haberdar olmadım?''* 



*MERSİN -* Emekli Orgeneral Kılınç, *Mersin Gazeteciler Cemiyeti* Başkanı Ahmet ünal'ı ziyareti sırasında yaptığı açıklamada, 1915 olaylarının, batı dünyasının Türkiye'nin başına açmak istediği sıkıntıların çok önemlilerinden bir tanesi olduğunu söyledi. 


Tuncer Kılınç, *''Asılsız Ermeni soykırımı meselesi, çok geç kaldığımız bir konu. Vaktiyle üzerinde duramadığımız, dolayısıyla birçok kötü niyetlilerin yol aldıkları bir konu. Atı alan üsküdar'ı geçti. Oysa Ermeni soykırımı diye bir soykırım yoktur, ancak bize zorla kabul ettirilmek isteniyor''* diye konuştu. 


Tarihi gerçeklerin ortada olduğunu ifade eden Emekli Orgeneral Kılınç, şunları kaydetti: 


*''Bize zorla dikte ettirmeye çalıştıkları bir konuda ne kadar başarılı olacağız? Halkımızı uyandıralım bu konularda. üünkü halkımız gerçekten 1. Dünya Savaşı'nın neler getirip götürdüğünün çok fazla bilincinde değil. Bu nedenle batı dünyası on yıllarca hep bunları işlediler. Bir dönemin asıl suçlu devletleri, İngiliz, Fransız ve Ruslar. Bu 3 devletin başının altından çıkan olaylar bunlar. şimdi ABD güdümünde bize zorla kabul ettirilmek isteniyor. Biz de zorla dilimizin döndüğü kadar halkımızı bilinçlendirmeye ve dünya kamuoyuna bir şeyler söylemeye çalışıyoruz. Ancak biz ne söylersek söyleyelim, batı dünyası bu konuda parlamentolarında almış oldukları kararlarla resmen bu işi tescil ettirmeye çalışıyorlar. ünemli olan bizim kendi içimizde birlik ve bütünlük içinde olmamız, aynı konuları aynı tonda seslendirebilmemiz. Ama maalesef günümüzde kendi şahsi çıkarları için ulusal çıkarları göz ardı eden birçok mikrop var, o mikroplar sanki onların ekmeğine yağ sürer gibi, olmamış bir olayı sanki olmuş gibi göstermektedir. Tabii Türk kimliği taşıyan bir insanın bunları dile getirmiş olması bizleri perişan ediyor.''* 


*ERGENEKON DAVASI* 
Eski MGK Genel Sekreteri emekli Orgeneral Kılınç, bir gazetecinin, Ergenekon davası ile ilgili sorusu üzerine de *''Bana siyasi ve askeri soru sormayın''* dedikten sonra *''Devam eden bir dava ile baş başayız. Hukuki yönden bu konuda bir şeyler söylemek, mahkemenin seyrine etki edebilir diye değerlendirilebilir''* ifadelerini kullandı. 


Tuncer Kılınç, şöyle devam etti: 


*''Ergenekon, bana bir masal gibi gelen olay. MGK'da yapmış olduğum son 2 yıllık görevim içerisinde, Türkiye'de istihbarat üreten, yani istihbarat denildiğinde, değerlendirilmiş bilgiler üzerinde, istihbaratı üreten hangi kurumlar var Türkiye'de. MİT var, Dışişleri Bakanlığı, Genelkurmay Başkanlığının istihbaratı var, Sahil Güvenlik, Jandarma, tüm bu kurumların oluşturduğu istihbarat raporları, Milli Güvenlik Kurulu Genel Sekreterliğinde koordine ettik. Alınan bütün bilgiler gözden geçirilir, Milli Güvenlik Kurulu dediğimiz yüksek kurula sunulabilecekler içinden ayıklanır, kurulun gündemine getirilir ve ilgili bakanlıklar tedbir alabilsinler diye ülkede zararlı faaliyetlerde olacak unsurlarla ilgili bilgiler de oluşur. MGK Genel Sekreterliği görevim sırasında, 'Ergenekon' diye bir örgüt duymadım. Böyle bir örgütün ismine rastlamadık. Böyle bir isme rastlamadık ise bu nasıl oluyor da böyle bir örgütün varlığından bahsedilebiliyor? Bu yönüyle baktığımızda ben muhatap olduğum 2 yıllık görev süresince böyle bir isme rastlamamışsam, başkaları da rastlamamıştır. Deniliyor ki '1999 yılında reorgenize olmuş güya'. Reorganize olmak ne demektir? Yeniden aktif hale gelmek demektir, o dönemde aktif haldeyse ben neden haberdar olmadım?''* 


Kılınç, yarın Mersin'de yapılacak olan *''Sözde Ermeni soykırımı, karar tasarıları ve gerçekler''* konulu panele de konuşmacı olarak katılacak.

...

----------


## bozok

*"Balbay yapınca suç, Baransu'ya ödül"* 



09.04.2010 - 20:48 / gazeteport.com.tr

*İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Mustafa Balbay, ''Belgelere dayalı gazeteciliği Balbay yapınca suç, Baransu yapınca ödül mü vereceğiz? Baransu'yu kutluyorum, ama ben eşitlik istiyorum'' dedi.* 

*İSTANBUL -* İkinci Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Musatfa Balbay savunmasını yapmasının üzerinden 4 ay geçtiğini belirterek, *''Darbe planı yaptıkları iddia edilen kuvvet komutanlarının ifadelerinin alındığını, bu ifadelerle ilgili hiçbir şey yapılmadığını, basından öğrendiği kadarıyla da dosyalarının görevsizlikle Ankara'ya gittiğini öğrendiğini''* kaydetti. 


Balbay, tutukluluğunun 15'inci ayında olduğunu ifade ederek, görüşmelerinden, gazetecilik notlarından, bir darbe zemini yaratmak istediğinin iddia edildiğini söyledi. 


*''Duyumlar gazeteci tarafından yazıldığında darbe mi olur?''* diyen Balbay, gazetecinin haberi nedeniyle tutuklanmasının bir sansür olduğunu dile getirdi. 


Balbay, *''Genç subaylar tedirgin''* haberini anımsatarak, *''Bir gerilimi okurla paylaşmak suçsa, bu suçu işledim. Bu, darbeye zemin değil. Türkiye'den vazgeçtim, üçüncü dünya ülkelerinde bile gazete haberiyle darbe olmaz''* şeklinde konuştu. 


Taraf gazetesi muhabiri Mehmet Baransu'un yeni yayımlanan *''Karargah''* adlı kitabında 61 belge olduğunu, bunların 26'sında gizli ya da çok gizli ibaresi bulunduğunu vurgulayan Balbay, *''Belgelere dayalı gazeteciliği Balbay yapınca suç, Baransu yapınca ödül mü vereceğiz? Baransu'yu kutluyorum, ama ben eşitlik istiyorum. Bu ülkede yargılanma eşitliği istiyorum. Adil, hızlı, tutuksuz ve eşit yargılayın. Aynı işi yapan iki kişiden biri ödüllendirilirken ötekinin tutuklanmasına, hukuk devletini bir yana bırakalım yargı, yasa devleti diyebilir miyiz?''* diye konuştu. 


Balbay, bugün yaşanan tartışmalara baktığında 23 Mayıs 2003'teki *''Genç subaylar tedirgin''* başlıklı haberinin *''tavşanın suyunun suyunun da suyu''* olduğunu dile getirdi. 


Herkesin kendisine göre bir hikayesi olduğunu ifade eden Balbay, *''Tutuklandığımda oğlum 9 aylıktı, şimdi 2 yaşında. Dayanamıyorum, görüşmeye çağırıyorum, aradaki camı pencere sanıp açmaya çalışıyor. Kızım, babaları hapis yatan, cinayete kurban giden çocukları inceliyor. Bu bir sosyal olgu. Elinizi vicdanınıza koyun''* dedi

...

----------


## bozok

*Haberal'ın kaderini Adli Tıp belirleyecek* 

**

10.04.2010 - 12:47 / gazeteport


*İkinci Ergenekon davasında Profesör Mehmet Haberal'ın tutuklu kalıp kalmayacağına Adli Tıp karar verecek. Hurşit Tolon'un avukatı İlkay Sezer, Ergenekon soruşturma sürecinde tutuklanan avukat Yusuf Erikel ile ilgili ilginçi iddialar ortaya attı. Ecevit'in kayıp sağlık belgeleri Rahşan Ecevit'e sorulacak.*

*İSTANBUL -* İkinci *''Ergenekon''* davasında Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, tutuklu sanık Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal ile ilgili iddianamedeki anlatımlar çerçevesinde adları geçen DSHP Genel Başkanı Rahşan Ecevit ile Ankara bağımsız milletvekilleri Emrehan Halıcı ve Mücahit Pehlivan'ın tanık olarak dinlenmesini istedi. 


İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada konuşan emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon'un avukatı İlkay Sezer, *19 Marttaki duruşmada mahkemenin talepler sonrası ara verdiği sırada, incelediği dosyalarda, daha sonra soruşturma kapsamında tutuklanan avukat Yusuf Erikel'in şüpheli olarak yer aldığını gördüğünü* söyledi. 


Salondaki müvekkilleriyle sohbet eden Erikel'e bunu söylediklerinde, şikayette bulunacağını dile getirdiğini ifade eden Sezer, *ancak bu konuşmalar yaşandığı sırada masalarında bulunan mikrofonların kırmızı ışıklarının yandığını gördüklerini* kaydetti. 


Sezer, daha sonra Erikel'in gözaltına alındığını öğrendiklerini dile getirdi. 


Bunun üzerine Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün de *''Bu kırmızı ışık nedir, açıklar mısınız, dinleme mi demek istiyorsunuz?''* diye sordu. 


Sezer de, bunun teknik arızadan mı yoksa dinlemeden mi kaynaklandığını bilemeyeceğini ifade etti. 

şengün, *''Bir tespit var mı? Buradaki dinlemeden mi kaynaklandığını düşünüyorsunuz?''* sorusuna avukat Sezer'in *''İhtimal var''* diye karşılık vermesi üzerine, mahkeme ara verdiği sırada bağlantının kesildiğini ve kaydın durduğunu kaydetti. Sezer ise kaydın durmasının dinleme olamayacağı anlamına gelip gelmediğini bilmediğini, bunun teknik bir konu olduğunu anlattı. 


*UZUN SüRELİ SORGUYA ELVERİşLİ DEğİL* 
Tutuklu sanık emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz'ün avukatı Ali Rıza Dizdar da İstanbul üniversitesi (İü) İstanbul Tıp Fakültesi Adli Tıp Ana Bilim Dalı Başkanlığınca dün bir rapor düzenlendiğini söyledi. 


Raporda, çeşitli hastaneler tarafından bugüne kadar Ersöz ile ilgili düzenlenen 28 belgeye göre inceleme yapıldığını kaydeden Dizdar, 3 uzman tarafından verilen raporu okudu. 


Buna göre, hastada hipertansiyon, koroner kalp rahatsızlığı ve diyabet olduğu, 4 saatte bir kataterizasyon tedavisine ihtiyaç duyduğu, bunun da temiz bir ortamda yapılması gerektiği belirtildi. 


Uzun süre ayakta duramayacağı, açık yara nedeniyle de uzun süre oturamayacağı ifade edilen Ersöz'ün bu nedenle uzun süreli sorguya elverişli olmadığı vurgulanan raporda, doku apsesi bulunan Ersöz'ün hastane koşullarında tedavisinin gerektiği dile getirildi. 


Levent Ersöz'ün depresyon tedavisine ihtiyaç duyduğu, intihar riski nedeniyle bunun yatarak olması gerektiği aktarılan raporda, Ersöz'ün klinik tanılar nedeniyle yaşamsal tehlikesinin söz konusu olduğu ve mevcut durumu göz önüne alındığında cezaevinde kalmasının mümkün olmadığı kaydedildi. 


*SAVCININ TALEPLERİ* 
Avukatların taleplerinin ardından görüşünü açıklayan Cumhuriyet Savcısı Pekgüzel, tutuklu sanık Mustafa Dönmez'in talebi üzerine, kendisinden ele geçtiği ve Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'a yönelik suikast planı olduğu iddia edilen iki adet A4 kağıdının ve Ankara Zir Vadisi aramalarına dayanak teşkil eden el yazısı kroki sayfasının Adli Tıp Kurumu Başkanlığına gönderilmesini istedi. 


Pekgüzel, burada gerekli grafolojik incelemelerin yapılarak, bu plandaki yazıların sanığın eli ürünü olup olmadığı, *suikast planı ile Zir Vadisi krokisi arasında grafolojik benzerlik bulunup bulunmadığının belirlenmesini, parmak ve avuç izi bulunup bulunmadığı konusunda rapor düzenlenmesini, gönderilen kağıtlar üzerinde parmak izi bulunduğunun bildirilmesi halinde sanığınkiyle mukayesesinin yaptırılmasını* talep etti. 


Savcı Pekgüzel, sanık Fahri Süslü'nün talebi doğrultusunda *İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğüne yazı yazılarak, dosyanın mağdur ve müştekileri Ali Balkız, Kazım Genç, Minas Durmazgüler ve Mesrob Mutafyan'a yönelik olduğu iddia edilen suikast planlarından ilk olarak ne zaman haber alındığının, haber alındıktan sonra da ne gibi tedbirler alındığının mahkemeye bildirilmesini* istedi. 

Tutuklu sanık Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal ile ilgili iddianamedeki anlatımlar çerçevesinde adları geçen DSHP Genel Başkanı Rahşan Ecevit ile Ankara Bağımsız Milletvekilleri Emrehan Halıcı ve Mücahit Pehlivan'ın, sanık savunmalarının alınmasından sonra tanık olarak dinlenmek üzere mahkemeye çağrılmalarını talep eden Pekgüzel, tutuklu sanıklar Cihan Arık ve Muzaffer üztürk'ün de tahliyesini istedi. Mahkeme heyeti, talepleri değerlendirmek üzere duruşmaya ara verdi. 


*LEVENT ERSüZ'üN KAMERALI SORGUSU* 
Mahkeme heyeti, İstanbul 8. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki kurulu sistem dikkate alınarak, tutuklu sanık emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz'ün tedavi gördüğü hastanede sorgu ve savunmasının video konferans sistemiyle alınmasının güvenli bir şekilde ve teknik olarak mümkün olup olmayacağı konusunda görüş sorulması için Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına yazı yazılmasına karar verdi. 


*KAYIP BELGELER RAHşAN ECEVİT'E SORULACAK* 
Daha önceki kararlarda merhum Başbakan Bülent Ecevit'in sağlık durumuyla ilgili raporlar konusunda yazılan müzekkerelere eski Koruma Müdürü Recai Birgün ve eski Başbakanlık Müsteşarı Ahmet şağar'ın verdiği cevabi yazılar eklenerek Rahşan Ecevit'e yazı yazılmasını kararlaştıran mahkeme heyeti, Bülent Ecevit'in sağlık durumuyla ilgili kendisinde bulunduğu bildirilen tüm rapor ve belgelerin Rahşan Ecevit'ten istenmesine hükmetti. 


*HABERAL'IN KADERİNİ ADLİ TIP BELİRLEYECEK* 
Mahkeme heyeti, tutuklu sanık Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal'ın rapor ve belgelerinin İstanbul Adli Tıp Kurumuna gönderilerek, ''hayati tehlikesi bulunup bulunmadığı'' konusunda rapor alınmasını kararlaştırdı. 

Sanıkların tutukluluk hallerinin devamına karar veren mahkeme heyeti, duruşmayı 12 Nisan Pazartesi günü saat 09.00'a erteledi. 


*şENGüN 20 KİşİNİN TAHLİYESİNE YüNELİK OY KULLANDI* 
Bu arada, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün'ün, Mustafa Balbay, Tuncay üzkan ve Mehmet Haberal'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 20 kişinin tahliye edilmesi yönünde oy kullandığı görüldü. 


İlk kez Haberal'ın tahliyesini talep eden Başkan şengün, buna gerekçe olarak da *''İsnat edilen suçların vasıf ve mahiyetlerini, dosyada mevcut delil durumunu, savunmasındaki açıklamalarını, suç vasıflarının değişme ihtimalini, sosyal ve mesleki konumunu, bu aşamadan sonra kaçma, saklanma ve delilleri karartma şüphesinin bulunmamasını, tutuklanmadan beklenen gayenin sağlanmış olmasını, yaşını ve gerekirse hakkında adli kontrol uygulamasının da düşünülebileceğini''* gösterdi. 


*İKİNCİ ''ERGENEKON'' DAVASININ 53. DURUşMASI* 
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nde oluşturulan salonda görülen davanın bugünkü duruşmasına, gazeteci Tuncay üzkan ve Cumhuriyet Gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Mustafa Balbay'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 34 tutuklu sanık katıldı. 


Tutuklu yargılanan eski İnönü üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu, emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, eski üzel Harekat Dairesi Başkanvekili İbrahim şahin, Oğuz Bulut ve Durmuş Ali üzoğlu ise duruşmaya gelmedi. 


Bu arada, Tuncay üzkan'ın genel başkanı olduğu Yeni Parti üyesi yaklaşık 400 kişilik grup, üzerlerinde *''Tuncay üzkan ve yurtsever aydınlara özgürlük''* yazılı üzkan'ın fotoğrafları bulunan tişörtlerle duruşmayı izledi. 

*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*Kendinle gurur duyuyor musun Fatih Bey?* 



*İnanılır gibi değil!* *Artık açık açık sürek avları düzenleniyor, gazetelerde listeler yayımlanıyor, savcıların* *listedeki isimlerin peşinde oldukları yazılıyor!* 


Bir subay görevi gereği çağrıldığı seminer çalışmasına *“gitmem”* diyebilir mi? 

İnsanlar nereden bilsin görevlerinin bir gün *“suça”* dönüşeceğini?

Diyelim ki nasıl olduysa oldu ve suça dönüştü; bunun duyurulacağı yer gazete sütunları mıdır?

Savcılar eğer bir resmi toplantıda suç işlendiğini kanaatine varmışlarsa, ilgililer hakkında müzekkere düzenleyip ifadelerini alırlar; insanlar *“arandıklarını”* gazetelerde yayımlanan listelerden öğrenmezler.

*Bahsettiğimiz olay, Habertürk gazetesinin “Balyoz semineri” diye adlandırılmış olan TSK içi bir çalışmaya katılan subayların listesini “elde etmesi” ve haberi “Savcılar işte bu 162 kişiyi arıyoruz!” şeklinde duyurması…*

162 subayın isim listesi gazetede ve internet sitelerinde çarşaf çarşaf yayımlanıyor. Bu etik dışı, insan hakları ve hukuk kurallarına aykırı durumla da *“gazetecilik başarısı”* diye övünülüyor…

Sürek avı yöntemiyle peşine düşülen subaylar arasında belki de şu anda gizli görevde, ülke savunması açısından kritik konumda olanlar var. Geçelim onu, böyle bir hassasiyet zaten kalmadı da, insanlar *“şüpheli”* olarak arandıklarını neden gazetelerden öğrensinler?

*Büyük bir ihtimalle bu listede yer alanların çoğunluğu, savcıların çağrı yapması durumunda ifade vermeye gidecek insanlar.* 

Hukuk her gün biraz daha ayaklar altına alınıyor. Hakim ve savcılara ait görevler gazeteciler, polisler, ne idüğü belirsiz istihbarat örgütleri, özel örgütler tarafından yerine getiriliyor. Hakimler de Silivri’deki yargılamalarda olduğu gibi kendilerini de ayaklar altına almaya başlayan bu hukuk ihlallerini maalesef kös dinliyorlar. İradeleri ellerinden alınmış gibi bir halleri var.

Dün Silivri’de İkinci Ergenekon davasının duruşmasını izledim.

Yarın başka bir gündem maddesi öne çıkmazsa izlenimlerimi sizlerle paylaşmak isterim. Mesele suç işleyen bir takım insanların cezalandırılması olmaktan tamamen çıkmış, 90 yıldır kurduğumuz hukuk sistemi büyük bir çatırtıyla çöküyor. Bu yıkıntının altında sadece o kuyuya atılmış olan sanıklar değil koskoca bir ülke kalacak. Bunu anladığımızda maalesef herkes için çok geç olacak.

*“Bağımsız, tarafsız, özgür habercilik”* şiarıyla piyasaya çıkan gazetenin yaptığına bakar mısınız?

Herkes birer *Taraf gazetesi* olmakta birbiriyle yarışıyor.

*Nerede kaldı Fatih Altaylı’nın attığı o “büyük gazeteci”, “vicdanının sesini dinleyen gazeteci” havaları?*

Siz, görevleri gereği çağrılı oldukları toplantılara katılan insanları çarşaf çarşaf gazetelerde ifşa edeceksiniz, altına *“Savcılar işte bunların peşinde”* diye yazacaksınız, bunun adına da *“gazetecilik”* diyeceksiniz, *“vicdan”* diyeceksiniz, *“etik”* diyeceksiniz, öyle mi?

Madem o kadar cesur gazetecilersiniz, dünyanın en zenginleri listesini de yayımlayın da aralarında kaç adet *“Türk politikacı”* olduğunu görelim. Dikkat edin, *“iş adamı”* değil, *“politikacı”*… Daha 10 yıl önce dikili ağacı olmayanların listede İngiltere Kraliçesi’ni nasıl solladıklarını görelim.

Yakında insanlar, ucuz kovboy filmlerinde olduğu gibi ellerinde tüfekle ev basarak gazetelerde isimleri yayımlanan *“darbeci subayları”* aramaya, buldukları yerde infaz etmeye başlarlarsa şaşırmayalım.

*Bunun adına da büyük bir yüzsüzlükle “sivil inisiyatif” dersiniz artık..*

*Bu insanlar hedef gösterilmiştir.* 

*Kendilerinin veya ailelerinin başına bir şey gelirse bundan Fatih Altaylı ve gazetesi sorumludur.* 

*Artık toplu sürek avları düzenleniyor..*

*Tıpkı Stalin döneminde olduğu gibi..*

*Bir tek fark var, Stalin’in polisi bile daha ahlaklıydı…*



yazan : *Fatma Sibel YüKSEK /* KENT GAZETESİ /10.04.2010

----------


## bozok

*CİA hangi paşayı istemiyor?*



12 Nisan 2010

*Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in Avukatı Turgut Kazan, Erzincan’da uygulanan senaryonun hedefinde 3’incü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk olduğunu söyledi.*


Kazan, “ABD Saldıray Paşa’nın Genelkurmay Başkanı olmasını istemiyor” dedi.

Vatan Gazetesi’nden Senem Altan’ın söyleşi de ilginç ve düşündürücü bir açıklamada bulundu:

“İddianamesini okudunuz mu? Suçlandığı şey bir paragraf. Ben de bilmiyorum tam ne olmuş ama bana öyle geliyor ki bir gerekçeyle tasfiye edilmek isteniyor Saldıray Berk. Siyasal iktidarın da askeri istim altına alma harekatında olduğunu görüyorum bu iddianameyi okuyunca. Belki çok parlak bir asker, çok başarılı. Bilmiyorum, ama belki Amerika’nın istediklerine mesafeli duran biri Saldıray Berk. Belki Genelkurmay Başkanı olacak biri, bu zaten Amerikan planı, olması çok tehlikeli olacak, istenmiyor. Tek olmaya kalkıyorsa başbakanlık yönetimi kurmaya kalkıyorsa bu bir sivil darbedir. Sivil darbe lafını sevmiyorum ama adım adım geliyor.”


*avazturk.com*

----------


## bozok

*Koru isimleri kimin adına istiyor?* 



11 Nisan 2010 / avazturk.com

*Balyoz tartışması, bir anda 1 Mart tezkeresini yeniden gündeme getirdi.*


2003 yılından bu yana Türkiye’nin yaşadıkları hatırlanınca tezkereden önce ve sonra tanımlamaları arttı. Balyoz operasyonu ile ilgili olarak Genelkurmay eski Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök ile Birinci Ordu eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan arasındaki tartışma da geldi 1 Mart tezkeresine dayandı. Aslında Ahmet Ağabey (Takan) bu konuda mutlaka bir şeyler yazacaktır. ünce Fehmi Koru ve Fikret Bila üzerinden yürüyen polemiği bir hatırlayalım:


Tartışmayı başlatan Fehmi Koru oldu. Koru, Yeni şafak’taki köşesinde 9 Nisan’da* “Hilmi Paşa'dan bekliyorum”* başlığıyla *“darbecilerin 1 Mart tezkeresinin geçmesini beklediği, bunun nedeninin, Türkiye’ye konuşlanacak ABD askerleri yüzünden bir kaos ortama oluşacağı, bu kaos ortamından faydalananların, darbeyi gerçekleştireceği, tezkere kabul edilmeyince, darbe planlarının suya düştüğünü”* minvalinde bir yazı yazdı.


üzkök, Milliyet’ten Fikret Bila aracılığıyla bu yazıya yanıt verdi. Bila’nın, Koru’nun yazısından bir gün sonra *“üzkök 1 Mart’ın geçmesini istiyordu”* başlığıyla yazdığı yazıda, *“Eğer 1 Mart Tezkeresi’nin darbeye dönük bir ortam hazırlaması olasılığı söz konusu olsa, üzkök, 1 Mart’ı desteklemezdi”* yanıtını verdi. Bila şu tespiti yaptı:


*"Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Hilmi üzkök, 1 Mart Tezkeresi'nin TBMM'den geçmesini istiyordu. Bu konudaki görüşünü dönemin Cumhurbaşkanı ve Başbakanı'na iletmiş; ilgili kurullar da bu yönde açıklamalar yapmıştı. üzkök, 1 Mart Tezkeresi'nin eki olan Mutabakat Muhtırası'nın Türkiye'nin milli çıkarlarına uygun olduğunu, çok iyi bir anlaşma sağlandığını düşünüyordu. Tezkerenin geçmesini istemesinin nedeni buydu."*


Bila’nın bu tespitine katıldığını yazan Koru, 11 Nisan’da polemiği devam ettirdi. *“1 Mart tezkeresi ve Balyoz Planı”* başlıklı yazısında Koru şunları yazdı:


*“Dönemin askeri sorumlularından bazıları, aldıkları anlık istihbarat sayesinde, müzakerelerin nereye vardığını gördükleri ve tezkerenin geçmesini istedikleri halde, kamuoyuna bunun tam tersi bir görüntüyü verme çabasındaydı. Oylamadan bir gün önce MGK'dan tezkereye kuvvetli bir destek çıkmaması, MGK toplantısından bir gün önce de Milliyet'in ‘Asker rahatsız’ manşetini atması oyunun ikili oynandığını gösteriyor...”*


Koru, *“Asker rahatsız”* manşetini kimlerin attırdığını merak ettiğini belirtti ve bir anlamda üzkök veya Bila’dan bu isimleri açıklamasını istedi.


Koru’nun sözünü ettiği manşet, 26 şubat 2003 tarihinde Milliyet’te manşetten verilen Fikret Bila’nın *“Uçaksavarlar kimde”* başlıklı yazısı. Bila o yazısında şu bilgileri vermişti:


*“Askeri uzmanlar, Kuzey Irak konusunda Türkiye’nin istediği güvence ABD tarafından verilmedikçe, ABD askerlerinin gelişine ve geçişine olanak sağlayacak tezkerenin Meclis’ten geçirilmesinin hata olacağını belirtiyorlar.”*


Milliyet’in 14’üncü sayfasındaki bu haberin altında ilginç bir haber daha vardı. Namık Durukan imzalı *“Kendi güvenliğimizi kendimiz sağlarız”* başlıklı haberde şunlar yazılıyordu: *“Erbil’de toplanan Kürdistan Ulusal Meclisi, Türk askeri bölgeye girerse karşı çıkma kararı aldı.”*


Bila, yazısında bu haberin şifresini de şu ifadelerle veriyor:


*"Kürt parlamentosunun, Kuzey Irak’a yabancı asker sokmama kararı alarak, Türkiye’ye karşı bir çıkış yapması, Ankara’da askerler dahil herkesin kafasını karıştırdı. Kafa karışıklığının nedeni Barzani ve Talabani’ye bu çıkışı ABD’lilerin yaptırdığı kuşkusu. Kürt parlamentosunun toplanması ve böyle bir karar açıklamasının ABD’nin taktiği ve desteğiyle yapıldığı izlenimi edinen Ankara, tezkere konusunda attığı iyi niyetli adıma, ABD’den art niyetli bir karşılık gördüğü kanaatine vardı."*


O günleri hatırlayacak olursak, 1 Mart tezkeresi Meclis’te kabul edilmeyince ABD’nin Türkiye’deki üslere ve limanlara asker yığma planı suya düşmüş oldu.


Tezkerenin reddedilmesinden hemen sonra, dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök, dönemin KKTC Cumhurbaşkanı Rauf Denktaş’ı kabulünde gazetecilere “Tezkere konusunda rahatsız değiliz. Soru bir gazetede çıkan 'Asker rahatsız' haberinden kaynaklandı. Bunu o gazeteciye varsa kaynağını aittir. Biz aynı gün bu haberi doğrulamadık. TSK adına benim ve benim emrimle ikinci başkan ve genel sekreteri açıklama yapabileceğini söylemiştim” açıklamasını yaptı.


ABD’de yeni bir tezkerenin gelişi için dönemin Ankara Büyükelçisi Robert Pearson aracılığıyla kulislere başladı.


Bu gelişmeleri Recep Tayip Erdoğan Siirt’te yenilenen seçimler sonucunda önce milletvekili olması ve 59’uncu Hükümeti kurması takip etti.


O dönemin akıllarda kalan en önemli gelişmelerinden biri de dönemin ABD Savunma Bakan Yardımcısı Paul Wolfowitz’in CNN Türk’te Mehmet Ali Birand ve Cengiz üandar’a yaptığı açıklamalardı. Wolfowitz, 6 Mayıs 2003’te yaptığı ve gündeme bomba gibi düşen açıklamalarında, Türk ordusuna çok sert eleştiriler yöneltmiş ve şu ifadeleri kullanmıştı:


*“Aramızdaki ittifakın çok önemli geleneksel destekçisi olan kurumlardan aradığımız desteği bulamadık. Hangi sebeple olursa olsun önemli ve de oynamaları gereken liderlik konumuna mesela askeriye tam anlamıyla sahip çıkmadı.”*


ABD’nin Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne yönelik hasmane tutumu bugüne kadar geldi.


O dönem, Türk ordusu içinde ABD’nin Irak’a saldırısına yönelik çok ciddi rahatsızlıklar söz konusuydu. üzkök’ten önceki Genelkurmay Başkanı Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu, görev döneminde bu müdahaleye karşı tutumunu en başından itibaren göstermişti. Kıvrıkoğlu gibi düşünen komutanlar da 1 Mart tezkeresi döneminde de bu tutumunu sürdürdü. üzkök’ün yalnız kaldığı günümüzde de doğrulandı. ABD’nin Wolfowitz’in ağzından dile getirdiği rahatsızlığı, çuval hadisesi ile eyleme geçirildi.


Fehmi Koru’nun bu tartışmayı, Balyoz soruşturması ile birleştirip gündeme getirmesi, dikkat çekici. ABD’nin, TSK’dan birçok alanda talepte bulunduğu bir dönemde Koru, *“Tezkereye kim engel oldu”* sorusuna yanıtını isterken, acaba Balyoz’da yeni alınacak isimleri mi istiyordu?


Bu soru zamanla yanıtlanacak.

...

----------


## bozok

*Pentagon - ML*



10 Nisan 2010 / avazturk.com

*Yasemin üongar’ı kamuoyu Taraf Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmen Yardımcısı olarak tanıdı.*


Yasemin üongar bir vakitler Milliyet Gazetesi’nin Washington temsilcisiydi. O vakitler gerek Pentagon ve gerekse de Beyaz Saray’dan bildirdi. üok sayıda ilginç haberlere imza attı.


Yasemin üongar’ın gazetecilikten önce bir de öğrencilik yılları vardı. Aslında Yasemin üongar gazeteci olmadan evvel gazetelere haber de olmuştu. Hem de Günaydın gazetesi Yasemin üongar’ı 27 Nisan 1987 tarihinde *“üğrencilerin lideri bir kız”* manşetiyle kamuoyuna duyurmuştu.


üniversite öğrencileri 1987 Nisan ayında üniversite öğrencilerinin tepkisini çeken Dernekler Yasası çıkarıyordu. İstanbul, Ankara ve İzmir’de hükümetin bu kararı protesto ediliyor, çok sayıda öğrenci eylemler sırasında göz altına alınıyordu.


üniversite öğrencileri bu kez gözaltına alınan arkadaşlarının salıverilmeleri için gösteriler yapıyor siyasi parti liderlerinin kapılarına dayanıyordu.


Ankara’da düzenlenen eylemlerde Yasemin üongar öne çıkıyor, liderlik yapıyordu.


üongar ve bir grup arkadaşı, dönemin SHP Genel Başkanı Erdal İnönü ve yine dönemin DYP Genel Başkanı Hüsamettin Cindoruk ile görüşüyor, ANAP’a olan tepkilerini dile getiriyordu.


İşte Günaydın gazetesi Yasemin üongar ile ilgili haberinde şu bilgileri veriyordu:


*“Siyasal Bilgiler Fakültesi 2’nci sınıf öğrencisi…*


*İngilizce, Fransızca, Rusça ve İspanyolca biliyor.*


*Yasemin üongar, AFS bursu ile ABD’de eğitim gördü!”*


*AFS nedir?*


*AFS [American Field Service]*


AFS [American Field Service-Amerikan Cephe Servisi], belirli zamanlarda düzenlediği sınavlarda başarılı olan öğrencilere, ülkelerarası Kültürel Değişim Programları kapsamında, gönüllülerden toplanan bağışlarla oluşturulan uluslararası fondan eğitim bursları sağlayan bir sivil toplum kuruluşudur.


AFS; savaş cephelerinde yaralanan ve mağdur duruma düşen kişilere maddi yardım sağlamak amacıyla, A. Piatt Andrew önderliğinde 1914 yılında Fransa’da kuruldu. A. Piatt Andrew’un vefatından sonra, servisin başına 1936 yılında Stephen Galatti başkan olarak atandı.


2.Dünya savaşından sonra, Stephen Galatti önderliğinde bir araya gelen 250 AFS gönüllüsü, uluslararası hizmetlere devam etme kararı alarak yemin ettiler ve AFS Uluslararası Eğitim Bursu programını başlattılar. İlk olarak Amerika Birleşik Devletleri ile Fransa arasında uygulanmaya başlanan kültürel değişim programları kapsamında, 1919 ve 1952 yılları arasında toplam 222 üniversite öğrencisine burs verdiler. Stephen Galatti’nin vefat ettiği 1964 yılında AFS programları 60 ülkeyi kapsamaktaydı. 1990'lı yıllarda ise Toplum Hizmeti Programları başlatıldı ve AFS'nin hizmet ağı 52 ülkeye ulaştı.


Türkiye’de AFS Bursu Kültürel Değişim Programları'nı TKV Türk Kültür Vakfı organize etmektedir.




...

----------


## bozok

*Bedrettin Dalan'a yakalama* 



12.04.2010 - 18:13 / gazeteport

*Yeditepe üniversite Mütevelli Heyeti Başkanı Bedrettin Dalan hakkında yakalama emri çıkarıldı.* 

*İSTANBUL -* Alınan bilgiye göre, *''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı''* iddialarına ilişkin soruşturma yürüten Cumhuriyet savcıları, Bedrettin Dalan hakkında yakalama emri çıkarılmasını talep etti. 

Talebi inceleyen İstanbul 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Dalan hakkında yakalama emri çıkarılmasına karar verdi. 

*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*Cihaner Neler Anlattı?*

 

*Cihaner’in anlattıklarından dehşete kapıldım ve davayı aldım.*

47 yıllık avukat Turgut Kazan, Başsavcı Cihaner’in davasını almaya nasıl karar verdiğini şöyle anlatıyor: 

“Bir gün telefonum çaldı arayan Cihaner’di,_ ’İstanbul’dayım sizinle görüşmem gerekli’_ dedi. Ofise geldi, uzun uzun anlattı, dehşetle dinledim. Davayı Ergenekon’a bağlayacaklarını düşündüm, vicdanım el vermedi...” 

* Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in avukatısınız. Ama Ergenekon davasında bildiğim kadarıyla hiç müvekkiliniz yok. Girmediniz. Bunu almayı niye tercih ettiniz? 

Ergenekon soruşturması başladığında, bu soruşturmalar için avukatlık görevi üstlenmeyi, böyle bir soruşturmada istediğim performansı gösteremeyeceğimi düşünerek istemedim. İsteyenler vardı, arayanlar, onlara *“üzür dilerim ben bu performansı gösteremem”* dedim. Bu tip zorlu davaları çok iyi bilirim çünkü, bunlarla çok uğraştım ama o zamanlar 40’lı yaşlardaydım tabii. Ama bir gün telefon çaldı,* “Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı”* arıyor dediler._ “Ben İstanbul’a geldim, sizinle bir görüşmek istiyorum”_ dedi.* “Buyrun”* dedim. Buraya, ofise geldi. Uzun uzun anlattı, dehşet içinde dinledim anlattıklarını, _“Anlaşılan bir şey olacak, bunun sonu oraya gidiyor, kararlılık içindeler çünkü”_ dedi. Biliyorsunuz Cemil üiçek, Başbakan Yardımcısı sıfatıyla bizzat kendisini aramış. Dinlendiği de anlaşılıyor. Niye Cumhuriyet Savcısı dinlenir, Ergenekon’la ilgili, ona bağlamak istiyorlar, onu da anladım. Yaptıklarına bakıyorum, yargının bağımsızlığıyla ilgili kaygılarımın somut bir örneği ile karşı karşıyayım İlhan Cihaner’in hikayesinde. Bunu Ergenekon’a bağlayabileceklerini düşündüm. O yüzden gene mesafe koymak istedim ama vicdanım el vermedi. Gece uyuyamam. Kaçmış gibi olurum. Başsavcı yaptığı soruşturmalar nedeniyle hedefte. Zaten bunu kendisi de söylüyor _“Erzincan’a kim atansa ve işini yapmak istiyorsa başına bu gelirdi, çünkü ben işimi yaptım.”_ Gerçi şimde de uyuyamıyorum ama bu stresten. 

Gözaltında çocuk yok ki... 

** Mesele tam neymiş? Davalar açılmadan önce bunun olabileceğini hissedip size gelmesine sebep? Cemil üicek arayıp ne demiş?* 

Ercincan’a tayin edildikten sonra, vilayette güvenlik ve asayiş toplantısında vali demiş ki *“Okul öncesi çocukların yasa dışı eğitime yönlendirildiği ve yasa dışı para toplandığı yönünde bilgi alıyorum araştırılsın.”* Bu bilgi ve deliller ışığında soruşturma başlatmış Cihaner. Yerel seçim arifesi döneminde Cemil üiçek arıyor kendisini, _“Seçim öncesi bu bize çok zarar verir sayın başsavcım”_ diyor. O da *“Yasal gereği yapılacak merak etmeyin”* falan diyor. Bu yetmiyor, Cezaişleri Genel Müdür Vekili üetin şen telefon ediyor, _“Sen napıyorsun, başını belaya sokarsın”_ diyor. üiçek uzun süre sessiz kaldı ama sonra kabul etti aradığını. şen de söylemişti, çünkü onun aradığı da sabit. *“üocuklara uygulanması gereken genelgeyi hatırlatmak için aradık”* diyorlar. *Yahu gözaltında çocuk yok ki.* Soruşturma çocuklar için yapılıyor. üocuklara yapılmıyor ki. 



** İsmailağa ve Fethullah Gülen cemaatlerini soruşturuyor o sırada Cihaner değil mi? Peki ne buluyor ki, Cemil üiçek bile arıyor...* 

Sırf Kuran kursu, uzun soluklu bir eğitimmiş. 2007 Kasımında başlatılıyor soruşturma. Bu soruşturmayı İrtica Planı’na bağlamak çok abes. Burada basının yazamadığı şeyler var. Cemaatler için yasal dinlemeler yapılırken bu soruşturmayla ilgili, inanılmaz konuşmalar takılıyor. Tamamı kirli iş. Kimse yazmıyor. Ne siyasal partiler ki bu onların işidir kim kime telefon ediyor ne istiyor. İmar mevzuatına aykırı işler var, ranta dönük, ihaleye fesat karıştırmaya dönük hareketler var. 

* Kim oldukları belli değil mi? 

Danıştay’da bir işin çözümü için aracıyla sorun çözülürse aracının oğlunun THY’de işe alınacağına ilişkin görüşmeler. İktidara yakın medyanın desteklenmesine yönelik konuşmalar, Basın İlan Kurumu’yla ilgili görüşmeler. Takılanlar arasında gazete patronları var. Ve ilk Ergenekon vurgusunu, ortalıkta daha müvekkelime yönelik bir Ergenekon soruşturması yokken o gazetede çıktı. *“Bu bir Ergenekondur”* vurgusu yapıldı. Sonra aynı gazete patronu Bursa’da başka bir yolsuzlukta o yolsuzluğu soruşturan savcının da Ergenekon olduğunu yazdı. Bu bir kum hırsızlığıydı, rüşvetti aslında. Gazetenin patronu davanın sanığı. 

** Hangi gazete patronu bu? Yeni şafak mı?* 

Yeni şafak... İlişkiler ortaya çıkmış yasal kovuşturmalar sırasında çok önemli kişilerin hangi ilişkiler içinde olduğu otaya çıkmış, durum cemaati çoktan geçmiş yani. Bu dosyaların Erzincan Savcılığı’ndan ilgili savcılıklara gönderilmesi gerekiyor ki davalar açılsın. Dosyaların Cihaner’in elinden alınması gerekiyor. İmzasız, kimliksiz ihbar mektupları başlıyor böylece. Cemaatler için bunlar *“Silahlıdır”* diyor mektuplarda. Silahlı olursa çünkü Erzurum’a gitmesi gerekiyor dosya. Cihaner,_ “Bunlar silahlı değil şiddetle ilgileri yok”_ diyor. Bakanlık bastırıyor, Erzurum’daki Osman şanal bastırıyor, dosyayı gönderiyor mecburen. İsmailağa’yla ilgili olanı. O sanıklar Erzurum’da tahliye oluyor hemen. Başka bir tane, İliç’te altın madeni var. Kanada ABD şirketininmiş o maden ocağı. O çevredeki önemli herkesi Amerika’ya geziye götürmüş şirket. Bergama tipi bir olayı engellemek için. Bir ortak aramışlar ve üalık’ı bulmuşlar. İliç Savcısı’nın bu işler içinde rüşvet aldığı ortaya çıkmış, dosyayı Cihaner’e vermişler. Tabii, daha arası açık değil kimseyle o sırada. Sonra İliç Savcısı bakanlığa verdiği savunmada Cihaner için* “Bunlar Ergenekon”* demiş. Osman şanal bunu gizli tanık olarak görevlendirmiş. Bu davayı merak eden herkese şunu söylüyorum,* Erzurum iddianemesini okuyun. ülkenin ne hale geldiğini göreceksiniz.* Tehlikeyi de anlarsınız. 

** Cihaner’in Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcısı Osman şanal’la da arası açık değil mi daha önceden?* 

Cihaner cemaatlere bulunmadığı halde silah yerleştirmeye çalışmakla suçluyorlar şimdi. Oysa şanal’la tam bunun tersi için araları açılmıştı. Dosyayı Erzurum’a alabilmek için *“silahlı”* olduklarına dair ihbar mektupları var diyordu. Cihaner de* “Hayır yok”* diyordu. Adalet Bakanlığı’na yazılar yazmış, hepsinin örneği var. İsmailağa cemaatinin dosyasını zorla almışlar, Gülen cemaati için olan dosyayı göndermemiş. şimdi bu dosyayı göndermedi diye *“görevi kötüye kullandı”* diye dava açıyorlar. şanal kıdemi, Cihaner’den düşük, soruşturma yapamaz hukuken. Ee, HSYK ne yapsın bu durumda. 

** şu an iki ayrı suç ve dava var Cihaner hakkında...* 

Terör örgütü üyeliği ve görevini kötüye kullanma. Yargıtay’daki görevi kötüye kullanma. Bununla yetinmiyorlar, Ergenekon terör örgütü üyesi olmaktan dava açıyorlar. Bu yaptıklarını görevi icabı değil irticayla mücadele eylem planının Erzincan’daki uygulaması olarak yaptığını söylüyorlar. 

** Davaların biri Erzurum’da diğeri Ankara’da. Siz iki dosyayı birleştirmek istiyorsunuz Yargıtay’da. Neden?* 

Davalararası bağlantı olunca tek yerde görülmesi gerekiyor. İki tarafta da İsmailağa ve Gülen cemaati dosyaları görülüyor. Birleştirilmesi ve yüksek görevli mahkemede görülmesi gerekir. Ayrıca birinci sınıf yargıç ve savcılar görevlerinden dolayı ya da görevleri sırasında işledikleri öne sürülen suç ve eylemler için sadece Yargıtay’da yargılanır. Ama fiilen Yargıtay’ın önüne gelemiyoruz. Dosya Erzurum’da çünkü. Orası üzel Yetkili Mahkeme, yani eski DGM. Türkiye’deki sisteme göre siyasal iktidarın savcılarını ve yargıçlarını belirleyebildiği mahkemedir yani. Van’da oldu bu. Siyasal iktidar bunları kontrol edebildiği için özel yetkili mahkemelerin çok acil ve mutlaka kaldırılması gerekir. 

** 3. Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk, Cihaner’le aynı davada birinci sanık olarak gözüküyor ama ifade bile vermeye gitmedi. Bir hukukçu olarak bu sizi rahatsız etmiyor mu?* 

İddianamesini okudunuz mu? Suçlandığı şey bir paragraf. Ben de bilmiyorum tam ne olmuş ama bana öyle geliyor ki bir gerekçeyle tasfiye edilmek isteniyor Saldıray Berk. Siyasal iktidarın da askeri istim altına alma harekatında olduğunu görüyorum bu iddianameyi okuyunca. Belki çok parlak bir asker, çok başarılı. Bilmiyorum, ama belki Amerika’nın istediklerine mesafeli duran biri Saldıray Berk. Belki Genelkurmay Başkanı olacak biri, bu zaten Amerikan planı, olması çok tehlikeli olacak, istenmiyor. Tek olmaya kalkıyorsa başbakanlık yönetimi kurmaya kalkıyorsa bu bir sivil darbedir. Sivil darbe lafını sevmiyorum ama adım adım geliyor. 

*Büyükanıt neden alınmıyor?* 

** Askerler kendilerini bu kadar iyi savunamıyor, biliyor musunuz... İki kuruma da aynı mesafeyle bakmak olmalı bir hukukçunun algısı, öyle değil mi?* 

Askerlerin yapıp yapmadığından emin değilim. Ama zaten darbe yapmaları mümkün değil, çünkü Amerika darbe istemiyor. Buna TSK içinde kimse cesaret edemez.* Amerika, Türk Ordusu’nu şekillendirmek istiyor.* Afganistan, İran, Irak için kullanabileceği bir ordu istiyor. Karadeniz’e kolayca çıkabileceği bir ordu istiyor. Deniz kuvvetleri o yüzden çok ön planda zaten. Belini kırmak istiyorlar. Anlatılanlar çok uçuk çünkü. İhtiyatla söylüyorum bunları ama. Amerika’nın isteği doğrultusunda bir harekat gibi geliyor bana vicdanımda. Operasyonların arkasında Amerika var. Askerler kendi aralarında konuşmuş da olabilir, kefili değilim tabii. Hatta şunu söylüyorum Yaşar Büyükanıt’ı niye içeriye aldırmıyorlar ya da aldıramıyorlar. Ben *“Yazdım”* diyor muhtırayı. Arabayı da aldı. Trilyonluk araba verdiler. Darbe benim için korkulu rüyadır, olması imkansız ama olsa karşı durum benim de durumum çok zor ya... 2003’te MİT Müsteşarı söylemiş. 2002 Balyoz Planı’nı söylemiş. Niye bir şey yapmamış, Başbakan’a sormak lazım. 


*** 


Turgut Kazan, Erzurum H Tipi Cezaevinde bulunan müvekkili İlhan Cihaner’in televizyondan ve gazetelerden gündemi çok sıkı bir şekilde takip ettiğini söyledi. 


*** 


*CİHANER üü AYDIR TUTUKLU* 

İlhan Cihaner geçen şubat’ta gözaltına alınarak Ergenekon üyesi olduğu gerekçesiyle tutuklandı. HSYK bu işlemi yapan Osman şanal ile birlikte 4 Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcısı’nı görevden aldı. Ancak şanal görevden alınma kararı kendisine tebliğ edilmeden birkaç saat önce dosyayı yetkisizlik kararıyla İstanbul’a gönderdi. İstanbul üzel Yetkili Başsavcıvekilliği ise görevli savcılığın Erzurum olduğu gerekçesiyle dosyayı iade etti. HSYK’nın görevden alınan savcıların yerine atadığı Başsavcı vekili Taner Aksakal sürpriz bir şekilde Cihaner ve 3. Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk’in de aralarında olduğu 14 sanık hakkında Erzurum’da dava açtı. Erzurum üzel Yetkili Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi de HSYK’nın görüşünün aksine Cihaner’in Erzurum’da yargılanması gerektiğine karar verdi. Cihaner ve diğer sanıkların yargılanacağı davanın ilk duruşması Mayıs ayında Erzurum’da başlayacak. 


*** 


Yargıdan iyi sonuç almak değil, ele geçirmek istiyorlar 

** Yeni yargı reformu için ne düşünüyorsunuz bir hukukçu olarak?* 

Türk yargısını asla savunmuyorum son derece kötü işlediğini biliyorum. *’Bu görevi mafya üstlenmiş’* dedim yıllarca. En az orduevleri kadar adliye sarayı istiyoruz dedim. Ama bunların arayışı yargıdan daha iyi sonuçlar alma değil, ele geçirmek istiyorlar. RTüK gibi bir HSYK ve YüK gibi bir Anayasa Mahkemesi. Rektörleri nasıl atıyorsa Abdullah Gül, Anayasa Mahkemesi’ni de böyle kuracak, bundan korkmamak mümkün mü? 

** Sizin şemdinli Savcısı için iddia ettiğiniz bir şey vardı; “Amerika’da Utah’da” diyorsunuz. Ama Ankara’da yaşıyormuş hep, kendisi söyledi.* 

Hala ısrar ediyorum. Ferhat Sarıkaya asla Ankara’da değildi, Amerika’daydı getirdiler. Meslekten men ağır bir karardı ama iddianamesi felaketti. Soruşturmalar yanlıştı. Sarıkaya’ya dava açtım ben, onun yanlış iddianamesi yüzünden bir kişi kendisini astı hapishanede. Ankara’da olsa niye gelmesin davasına. Ankara’da görülüyor dava, tebligat yapılamıyor ama bulunamıyor... 


*** 


*Cihaner TV ve gazetelerden her şeyi takip ediyor* 

* İlhan Cihaner, ilk duruşmaya gelmedi. üünkü cezavevi aracıyla karadan Erzurum’dan Ankara’ya gelmesi gerekiyordu, bunu istemedi sanırım. Henüz görüşmedim ama öyledir sanırım. Ama ikinci duruşmaya gelecek. Erzurum’daki duruşma için söylüyorum daha ifade verip vermemeye karar vermedik. üzel mahkeme görevsizdir, bunu reddediyorlarsa o mahkeme önünde ifade vermek gereksizdir. Bu şahsi fikrim. Bir yargıç böyle, kuruldışı tutuklanamaz. Erzurum H Tipi Cezaevi’nde şu an. Televizyon aldı, girer girmez, gazetelere abone oldu. Her şeyi takip ediyor. Biz ordayken üç yargıç arkadaşı ziyarete geldi, görüşmesine izin vermedi cezaevi savcısı. Kocaman bir ayıptır. Savcıların görüşme izni vardır ayrıca bu bir sorun değildir. ürneğin Oktay Ekşi, Mustafa Balbay’la görüşmek istedi, beraber gittik, ben avukatım ama ben de Oktay gibi girmek istedim, savcı izin verdi görüştük. Doğal bir izin vermedir bu. Cihaner’e bunu bile yapmıyorlar. 


*** 


*Cihaner, 30 yaşında savcıyken faili meçhulleri görmüş* 

* Cihaner, Reyhanlı’da savcıyken daha üiller’e kadar uzanan pamuk destekleme fonunun yolsuzluğunu tespit etmiş. üok sayıda kişiye soruşturma açmış. Sonra şırnak İdil’de savcılık yapmış. 30 yaşındaymış o zaman. Faili meçhulleri görmüş. Bu cinayetlerin nasıl işlendiklerini görmüş. Kolluk güçlerindeki en güçlü kişilerin nasıl uzun namlulu silahlarla dolaşabildiğini, cinayetleri nasıl örtbas edildiğini görmüş. Mezar açtırmış. İtirafcının dinlenebilmesi için canla başla çalışmış. Ama dinletememiş. JİTEM’den bahsediyoruz. 


12.04.2010 09:09 / *İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Yaka silkecek hale getirdiler*



*GüNLERDİR sizlerden soru yağıyor...* 

** Ne oluyor?* 

** Nedir bu darbe planı iddiaları. Doğru mu, yoksa komplo mu?* 

** Genelkurmay neden tam bir açıklama yapmıyor?*


İnanın ben de tam olarak bilemiyorum. Ama gelin bilinen soruları bilinmeyen cevapların peşine takarak bir yol bulmaya çalışalım.


Ve bu *“askeri bilmeceyi”, “sivil soru”*larla çözmeyi deneyelim...


SORU: *Biraz geri gidersek*, d*önemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu, Org. Hilmi üzkök’ün Genelkurmay Başkanı olmasına karşı çıktı mı?*


CEVAP: Belki de bugün yaşanan tartışmaların temelinde yatan en önemli sorulardan birisi budur. Kıvrıkoğlu, üzkök’ün genelkurmay başkanlığını engelleyemeyince, emekli olması beklenen Jandarma Komutanı Aytaç Yalman’ı KKK yaptı. Bu arada KKK olmayı bekleyen Org. Edip Başer zorunlu olarak emekli edildi. üzkök bu hareketi kendisine karşı bir kuşatma olarak algıladı...


*** *Balyoz darbe planı iddiasının gerçekleştirildiği seminer sırasında üetin Doğan 1’inci Ordu Komutanı idi. Peki o sırada Org. İlker Başbuğ’un görevi neydi?*

**

*-* O sırada KKK’nı Aytaç Yalman, KK Kurmay Başkanı ise İlker Başbuğ idi...


*** *Org. Başbuğ’un Balyoz semineri ile ne ilişkisi olabilir?*


*-* Bir kuvvetin kurmay başkanı o kuvvet altında yapılan tüm kurmay seminerleri, planlı tatbikatları kurgular, gündemini belirler, izler, raporlandırır... Ve bunu komutanlığa iletir. Dolayısıyla Org. Başbuğ’un bu seminerden habersiz olması imkansız. Eğer habersizse hiyerarşik zafiyet var demektir...


*** *Peki Org. Başbuğ 1’inci orduda yapılan bu seminerdeki konuşmaları (Balyoz darbe planı) komutanı olan Yalman’a iletmiş mi? Bu konuda bir rapor yazmış mı?*


*-* Burada bir çelişki var. Org Doğan, (Genelkurmay’dan izleyen generaller vardı) diyerek topu Org. Başbuğ’a atıyor... Bugün olayı inceleyen askeri bilirkişi ise (yapılan seminerde bazı konular KKK’na bildirilmemiş, KKK’nın emirleri dışında yapılmış) anlamına gelebilecek bir rapor yazıyor. Bu rapor Başbuğ’u aklıyor*.* Ama kurmay başkanının bunlardan habersiz olması gibi bir durum hiyerarşik zafiyet ihtimalini kuvvetlendiriyor. 


*** *Org. üetin Doğan neden ısrarla Hilmi üzkök’ün konuşmasını istiyor...*


*-* üünkü belgelerin üzkök tarafından sızdırıldığını ima etmeye çalışıyor. üzkök ise muhatabının o dönemki KKK Aytaç Yalman olduğunu söyleyerek topu Yalman’a atıyor...


Bu noktada işler iyice karışıyor...

 

*üZKüK’TEN MESAJ*

Sorularla iz sürmeye devam edelim:


*** *Hilmi üzkök Genelkurmay’ın internet sitesindeki biyografisinde ani bir değişiklik yaptırıyor. Diğer komutanların aksine biyografisine (Anayasa’ya göre başbakanlığa bağlıdır) ibaresini ekliyor... Neden?*


*-* O günlerde tam olarak bir anlam veremediğimiz bu değişikliği bugün daha net yorumlayabiliyoruz. Belli ki bu açık bir mesajdı... İhtimal düzeyi yüksek yorum ise şu: “üzkök bir şekilde 1’inci ordudaki bu olaylardan haberdar oldu. Bu tür demokrasi dışı faaliyetlerin içinde olmayacağını en açık bir şekilde bu yolla duyurdu...


*** üzkök ve Yalman neden susuyor?


*-* şimdi artık şu çok açık ki*;* ordu içinde bir ayrışma yaşanmış. Hilmi üzkök bazı arayışların önünde durmuş. Aytaç Yalman da bütün bu detayları biliyor. Muhtemelen onların tanıklığı istenecek... İlker Başbuğ ise bunalmış durumda. Kağıt parçası dediği ıslak imza gerçek çıkmış. Reddettiği “balyoz planı” askeri bilirkişi tarafından doğrulanmış. Bu nedenle toplantılarda bu konu açıldığında “yaka silkecek” hale gelmiş. Yani çok önemli bir zirvede Başbuğ’un yaka silktiği anlar olmuş...


*Sevgili okurlar;*


Yakın tarihimizin bu en çetrefilli olayının izini sürmeye devam edeceğim. 

şimdilik şu yorumla ara verelim:


*“O dönemde TSK içinde, emir ve komuta düzeyinde bir ayrışma yaşandığı kesin... Bugün üetin Doğan’la üzkök arasında yaşanan polemik aslında bu iki isimle sınırlı değil. Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. İlker Başbuğ ise bugün gerçekten bu konuların açıldığı toplantılarda “yaka silkecek” bir hale gelmiş. Bu yüzden emeklilik günlerini iple çekiyor. Hilmi üzkök ve Aytaç Yalman konuşması gereken en kritik iki isim olma özelliklerini koruyor...”*




*Fatih üEKİRGE* / HüRRİYET GZT. / 12 Nisan 2010

----------


## bozok

*BU TARİHLERE DİKKAT ETTİNİZ Mİ?*



07.04.2010 

Kamuoyunda “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı" olarak anılan belgenin hukuksal hikayesinde ilginç bir tarihsel kesişim göze çarpıyor. Yapılan açıklamalar ile atılan adımlar birbiriyle kesişiyor.

*İşte adım adım İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı'nın takvimi ve Başbakan'ın son açıklaması:*
*
8 Nisan 2009

F. Gülen: "Bazıları yeni bir irtica yaygarası koparabilir"* 

Fethullah Gülen, “samimi müminleri terörist gibi göstermeye çalışan odakların yeni bir irtica yaygarası koparabileceğini” söyledi. “28 şubat öncesinde bir kısım şaşkınların zuhur ettiğini” belirten Gülen, giyim-kuşamdan ibadet tavırlarına kadar pek çok hareketleriyle aykırılık sergileyen bu insanların topluma figüran olarak sunulduğunu iddia etti. Gülen, şöyle konuştu: "Onlara bir kısım roller verildi; kimisi tarikat şeyhi kisvesine bürünüp medyada boy gösterdi, kimisi teokratik düzeni hakim kılma sevdalısı bir gerici numarası yaptı, kimisi mürtecilerin ağına düşürülüp kandırılmış bir kurban rolü oynadı ve kimisi de karanlık güçler tarafından kiralanan bir tetikçi, kanlı katil olmasına rağmen, irtica piyesinde 'Allah'ın ordusu'nun sadık bir eriymiş gibi sahne aldı. Figüranlar, rollerini öyle gerçekçi ortaya koydular ki, herkes oynananın bir oyun olduğunu unutup ülkenin elden gittiği zehabına kapıldı. Dün olduğu gibi bundan sonra da, dışarıdan da beslenen bazı şer şebekeleri samimi müminleri terörist gibi göstererek yeni bir irtica yaygarası koparabilirler." 
*
7 Haziran 2009
*Ergenekon sanığı emekli Albay Levent Bektaş’ın avukatı Serdar üztürk’ün bürosunda, ‘İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’ olduğu ileri sürülen bir planın fotokopisi bulundu. 'İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı' olarak basına yansıyan planda şunlar yazıyordu: "Işık evleri'nde silah ve mühimmat bulunması sağlanarak Cemaate karşı 'silahlı terör örgütü ' davası açılacak..."
*
12 Haziran 2009*
Taraf, fotokopi belgeyi “AKP’yi ve Gülen’i bitirme planı” manşetiyle yayımladı.

*26 Haziran 2009*
Başbakan Erdoğan, Brüksel’de düzenlenen bir forumda soruşturma sürecini takip ettiğini belirttikten sonra “*Belgenin aslına ulaştığımız anda, bulduğumuz anda tabii ki bunu da yargıya taşıyacağız*” şeklinde beyanat verdi.

*30 Haziran 2009
*Belgede imzası olduğu iddia edilen Albay Dursun üiçek, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı’na çağırıldı.

*08 Kasım 2009
*TRT-1 Televizyonunda Politik Açılım programına katılan Başbakan Erdoğan: “Islak imza önem arz ediyor. Kilidi o açacak. *ADLİ TIP RAPORUNUN GEREğİ YAPILMALI. Askeri yargının ıslak imzaya ilişkin olarak Adli Tıp'ın raporunu dikkate alması gerekir.* Bakın geçen hafta 8 subay davet edildi. Sonra iki subay daha dinlendi. Demek ki süreç devam ediyor. Bu hafta içerisinde kim bilir kimler davet edilecek?” dedi.

*11 Kasım 2009
*Albay Dursun üiçek yeniden İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı’na çağırıldı.

*01 Nisan 2010 
*Ankara Modern Sanatlar Merkezi'nin açılışı sonrası Başbakan Erdoğan'ın açıklaması...

CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal'ın Albay Dursun üiçek ile görüştüğü yönünde basında haberlerin yer aldığının hatırlatılması üzerine Erdoğan, *''Bunu kendisi söylüyor. Artık herhalde yargı bunları adeta bir suç duyurusu olarak, medyada da yer aldığına göre, kabul edecektir. Medya ilgilileri bunu tespit etmişlerdir, yakalamışlardır. şimdi bundan sonrası yargıya aittir. Savcılarımızın görevi nedir? Budur*'' diye konuştu.

Bir gazetecinin Baykal'ın böyle bir görüşmenin olmadığını ifade ettiğini anımsatması üzerine Başbakan Erdoğan, *''O benim görevim değil. O yargının görevi. Yargı alır, bu konuda iddia makamı olan savcılık makamı. Ortada da buna ait belgeler, bilgiler var. Bu bilgi ve belgeleri de toparlar, değerlendirmesini yapar''* dedi.

üakışan tarihlere bakıldığında Başbakan Erdoğan'ın son açıklamasının ardından "bakalım neler olacak" sorusu herkes tarafından soruluyor.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*SAMİ SELüUK’TAN MEDYAYA HUKUK DERSLERİ*



07.04.2010 

Radikal yazarı *Murat Yetkin*, “*Balyoz*” davasında meydana gelen son olayları Yargıtay Onursal Başkanı *Sami Selçuk*’a sordu. Selçuk, yeniden tutuklama kararında ilk tahliye kararını veren yargıcın (Oktay Kuban) “*keyfilikle*” suçlanmasını eleştirdi. “*Kanıtın yoksa, keyfi davrandın diyemezsin. Dersen yetkini aşmış olursun. Hukuk, kül yutmaz, açık kapı bırakmaz. “Keyfi” sözcüğünü kullanıyor, hem yargıya güveni sarsıyorsunuz, hem de Türkiye’yi ikiye bölüyorsunuz*” dedi. 

*Sami Selçuk’un son olaylarla ilgili olarak Murat yetkin aracılığıyla verdiği hukuk dersleri şunlardı:* 
*
*"Balyoz soruşturmasında eski Birinci Ordu Komutanı üetin Doğan dahil bir grup 
görevde ve emekli subayın 1 Nisan’da tahliye edilip, 4 Nisan’da yeniden tutuklama kararı alınması geniş tartışmalara yol açtı. Yeniden tutuklama kararı alan yargıcın, tahliye kararı alan yargıcın kararını keyfi olmakla suçlaması, dün medyada yankı buldu, hukukçuları da ikiye böldü.

Eski Yargıtay Başkanı ve Bilkent üniversitesi üğretim üyesi Profesör Doktor Sami Selçuk ile dün bu konularda uzunca bir telefon görüşmesi yaptık.

Söylediklerini aynen yayımlıyorum:
 
* “Her iki karar da (salıverme kararı da, yeniden tutuklama kararı da) yasal çerçevede. Burada takdir yetkisi kullanılıyor. Bu, yargıcın takdir yetkisidir.

* Takdir yetkisinin iki türü vardır: 

1- Gerekçe gösterilmesi, gerekçenin açıklanması gereken ve denetlenebilir olan tür. Buna karşı yasa yolu açıktır. üünkü gösterilen o gerekçenin denetlenmesi gerekir. 

2- Gerekçe gösterilmeyen tür. Buna yargı yolu açık değildir. ürnek; 301’inci madde... Adalet Bakanı’ndan gerekçe göstermesi istenemez. üünkü ülke yararı açısından, dosyadaki kanıtlara bağlı olmaksızın, o davanın açılıp açılmaması gerektiğine karar veriyor. Fransızlar buna hukukta ‘tanrısal yetki’ der. Böyle bir yetkide gerekçe gösterilmesi esasen sakıncalı. Tartışmalara yol açar.

* Her takdir yetkisinde iki ilke gözetilir: 

1- Bütün takdir yetkileri için geçerli olan, *‘Takdirin takdiri olmaz’* ilkesi. Takdirin ölçüsü yoktur; siz kanıtları güçlü bulur bir karar verirsiniz, ben zayıf bulur bir başka karar veririm. 

2- Yasa, tutuklamalarda takdir yetkisi kullanırken ölçü getiriyor. Aynen okuyorum: 

*‘İşin önemi, verilmesi beklenen ceza veya güvenlik tedbiri ile ölçülü olmaması halinde tutuklama kararı verilemez’* diyor. Ceza Yargılama Yasasının 100’üncü maddesinin birinci fıkrasının son cümlesi böyledir. übür fıkralarda da kimi ölçütler öngörülüyor: şüphelinin kaçmayacak, kanıtların toplanmış olması, karartılma tehlikesinin olmaması ve saire.

* Salıveren yargıç, bu gerekçeleri kullanıyor. Kaçma olasılığı yok, suçun niteliği değişebilir, kanıtlar toplanmış, bırakıyorum diyor. Bırakıyor. 

Bu gerekçelerde yasa dışı bir durum yok. Ama savcı bu takdire katılmayabilir. Nitekim katılmıyor. Katılmıyor ise, işi itiraz merciine götürmek zorundadır. İtiraz merciine götürmüş, bu kez merci takdir yetkisini kullanmış, yeniden 
tutuklama kararı vermiştir. Gerekçesi belli: 

Suçun ağırlığı, kanıtların somutluğu vb. Buraya kadar her şey yasa çerçevesinde.
 
* Ancak bundan sonra salıverme için gösterilen gerekçede *“takdirin keyfi”* olduğu belirtiliyor. Kıyamet de bundan kopuyor. Kopar elbette. Bir yargıca *“keyfi karar veriyorsun”* demesi hem inciticidir, hem de suçlayıcıdır. İncitici olduğu için yetki aşımına girer. Suçlayıcıdır. üünkü görevde yetkini kötüye kullandın, yani T. Ceza yasasının 257. maddesine giren suçu işledin demektir. 
O zaman bir suç işlendiğini öğrendin demektir. 

Bunu kanıtlarıyla birlikte ilgili merciin önüne taşımak ve yargıç hakkında soruşturma açılmasını istemek zorundasın. Böyle bir suç duyurusunda bulunmadığın takdirde bu kez sen, T. Ceza yasasının 279. maddesindeki suçu işlemiş olursun.
 
* Kanıtın yoksa, keyfi davrandın diyemezsin. Dersen yetkini aşmış olursun. Hukuk, kül yutmaz, açık kapı bırakmaz. “Keyfi” sözcüğünü kullanıyor, hem yargıya güveni sarsıyorsunuz, hem de Türkiye’yi ikiye bölüyorsunuz. Bir de şu var: Karar açıklanarak soruşturmanın gizliliği çiğnenmiş, suç işlenmiştir.

* İnsanlar bana telefon ediyor, soruyorlar. Kimileri salıverme kararını, öbürleri tutuklama kararını alkışlıyor. Böyle bir tablo ortaya çıkınca, itiraz mercii kendi görev alanını aşınca, yargıya güven daha da yitiriliyor. En acı olanı da bu. 
Haksız yere, yanlış kararlarla, insanlar yargıya güvenini yitiriyorlar. üok üzücü.
* Kimse ‘12 üfkeli Adam’ filmini unutmasın. 

11 kişi suç var diyor, 1 kişi itiraz ediyordu. 

Tartışıldı ve tek tek ikna süreci yaşandı, sonunda sanık aklandı. Hukuk bilincine erişmiş uygar bir ülkede hiç kimse yargıçların yerine geçerek hüküm kurmaz. Suçtur bu (basın yasası, m. 19, T. Ceza yasası, m. 288). Dosyayı incelemeden hiç kimse konuşamaz, değerlendirmede bulunamaz. Dahası incelese de bunları yapamaz. Yetki tekeli yargıçlarındır. Kimse şunları unutmasın. 2000 yıllık hukuk, her şeyi en ince ayrıntılarıyla düşünmüştür.
* Yargıçlık masal değildir. Dışarıdan gazel okumak hiç değildir. Yargıç için dosyada olan dünyada vardır, olmayan yeryüzünde yoktur. 

Dahası kamuoyu diye bir kanıt kaynağı da hukukta yoktur; olamaz da.”

* 

Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*İlhan Selçuk'un Ergenekon zaferi* 



*13.04.2010 /* *VATAN* 

Gazeteci İlhan Selçuk, kendisini “Ergenekon” soruşturmasına dahil eden savcılar hakkında, "kişilik haklarına saldırıda bulundukları" iddiasıyla açtığı davayı kazandı. Bu, savcılar hakkında açılan ve kazanılan ilk dava oldu.

Cumhuriyet gazetesi imtiyaz sahibi İlhan Selçuk, Ergenekon savcıları Zekeriya üz, Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel ve Nihat Taşkın'ın, "iddianamedeki bazı niteleme ve değerlendirmeler ile özel telefon görüşmelerine yer vererek kendisini karalama ve küçük düşürme" amacını güttüklerini iddia etmişti. 

Mahkeme, bu tür nitelendirmelerin “iddianamede yer almasının hukuka aykırı olduğuna” hükmetti. 

İlhan Selçuk, tazminat yerine kararın gazetelerde yayınlanmasını istemişti. 

Savcıların bu karara 15 gün içinde itiraz etme hakkı bulunuyor. 


*Hukuka aykırılığın ilanını istemişti*

İlhan Selçuk’un avukatları, 16 Ekim 2008’de mahkemeye sundukları dava dilekçesinde, Selçuk’un kamuoyunca tanınmışlığı ve saygınlığının, birçok önemli şahsiyetle tanışıklığının ve kendisine “İlhan abi” denilmesinin dahi davalı savcılar tarafından ‘suç kanıtı’ olarak gösterildiğine dikkat çektiler. Soruşturmayı yürüten savcıların, davayla ilgisiz bilgilere yasaya aykırı olarak iddianamede yer verdiklerini belirterek, Selçuk’un özel yaşamını ilgilendiren birçok konunun, ‘özel yaşamının gizliliği hakkını’ ihlal edeceği bilindiği halde dosyaya konulduğuna dikkat çektiler. Bu uygulamanın Selçuk’u kamuoyu önünde zor durumda bırakma, karalama ve Selçuk’un özel yaşamını deşifre etme amaçlı olduğunu vurguladılar.

Savcıların Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu ile kendilerine tanınan yetki sınırını çiğnediklerini, aştıklarını ve görevlerini kötüye kullanarak Selçuk’un kişilik haklarını ihlal ettiklerini kaydeden avukatları, ortaya çıkan durumun savcıların ‘kişisel kusurunu’ oluşturduğunu savundular. Mahkemeden Selçuk’un kişilik haklarına yapılan haksız saldırının, hukuka aykırılığın tespitini ve kararın gazetelerde ilanen yayımlanmasını talep ettiler.

...

----------


## bozok

*Köstebek 2* 



13 Nisan 2010 Salı / avazturk.com

*Ceyhun BOZKURT

Bazı gazetelerde 1’nci Ordu eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’a tedavi gördüğü GATA’da “sağlam” raporu verildiğine ilişkin haberler yer aldı.*


üetin Doğan’ın Avukatı Celal ülgen, bu yöndeki haberleri yalanladı. ülgen, “Böyle bir rapor yok. Tamamen yalan” dedi.

Avazturk’ün konu ile ilgili sorularını yanıtlayan Avukat ülgen, üetin Doğan’ın tetkiklerinin sürdüğünü ve henüz tahlillerin sonucunun alınmadığını söyledi. ülgen, “ Zaten tetkikler henüz bitmedi. Tetkiklerin sonuçları yarın en erken yarın belli olacak” diye konuştu.

*Haber neydi*

GATA'nın son raporu Doğan 'normal' diyor

GATA'da çekilen MR, EMG sonuçları, kan ve idrar tahlili raporları Doğan'ın 'Ciddi sağlık sorunu olmadığını' gösteriyor.

Nöbetçi Hakim Oktay Kuban tarafından tahliye edildikten sonra GATA'ya yatan emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın son raporlarına star ulaştı. Doğan'ın raporları sağlıklı olduğunu gösterirken kamuoyuna bel fıtığı ve ayakta uyuşma şeklinde açıklama yapılmasına rağmen, ilgili bölüm yerine nörolojiye yatırıldığı öğrenildi.

*BEYİN CERRAHİSİNE DEğİL NüROLOJİYE*

Bel fıtığı şikayetiyle 2 Nisan'da GATA'ya giriş yapan üetin Doğan, beyin cerrahi servisinde muayene olması gerekirken, Tabip Albay Prof. Dr. Mehmet Saraçoğlu'nun telkiniyle nöroloji servisine yatırıldı. Bu durumun fıtık ameliyatı olmayı reddeden üetin Doğan'ın nöroloji servisinde kalma süresinin uzatılmasını sağlamak olarak değerlendirildi.

*TIBBİ BULGULAR YOK AMA 'EMİR' VAR*

Nöroloji kliniğinin isteği üzerine çekilen MR ve EMG grafiğinin ardından hazırlanan 8 Nisan tarihli raporda ilginç ayrıntıya dikkat çekildi. Herhangi bir olumsuz bulgunun elde edilemediği belirtilen raporda "Nöroloji Servis şefi Prof. Dr. M. Araçoğlu'ndan şifaen alınan sonuca göre, 'Aktif denervasyon bulgusu belirtilmemesine rağmen kronik denervasyon bulgusu olduğu ifade edilmektedir' denildi.

*üEKİLEN MR'A GüRE HERşEY NORMAL*

üetin Doğan'ın tetkikler sonucu elde edilen kan değerlerinde ise herkeste görülebilecek düzeyde, kolesterol, trigliserid ve hayati tehlike arz etmeyen minimal üre yüksekliği dışında herhangi bir bulgu elde edilemediği öğrenildi. 2 Nisan 2010 tarih ve 2920 nolu lomber (bel) ve servikal (boyun) MR sonuçlarına göre her şeyin normal olduğu belirtildi.

*EMG BULGULARI DA 'NORMAL' DEDİ*

Uzmanlar, bulguları sağlıklı 100 insanın yüzde 70-80'inde görülebilecek bir durum olarak değerlendiriyor. Bu durumun en büyük işareti ise üetin Doğan'ın ameliyat olmayı reddetmesi olarak gösteriliyor. 5 Nisan 2010 ve 770 protokol numarası ise çekilen üetin Doğan'ın EMG'sinde ise "Elektrofizyolojik bulgular normal sınırlar içindedir" denilerek yatarak tedavi yapılacak bir durum olmadığı vurgulanıyor.



...

----------


## bozok

*Merak etmeyin! “Rahatsız askerlerin” tam listesi Gül’de var*



13 Nisan 2010 / avazturk.com

*Ahmet TAKAN*

*Bizim acar muhabir Ceyhun Bozkurt, Yeni şafak gazetesi yazarı ve Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül'ün resmi olmayan genel sekreteri Fehmi Koru ile Milliyet gazetesi yazarı Fehmi Koru arasındaki polemikle ilgili güzel bir analiz yapmış.*


İyi de, bana da ara gazı verdi. Fehmi Koru'nun Bila'dan istediği 1 Mart tezkeresinde rahatsız olan asker isimleri konusunda topu bana attı.

Ceyhun'u kırmayalım. Perde arkasını biraz aralayalım. Ama burada daha önce yazdıklarımızdan kısa bir yineleme yapalım; Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül o zamanlar gerçekte 1 Mart tezkeresinin geçmesini “ bazı telkinler “ yüzünden perde arkasında yaptığı manevralarla engellemişti

Gelelim 1 Mart tezkeresine ve Milliyet’in “Asker rahatsız” manşetine.

Başbakan Abdullah Gül, o sabah Milliyet’in manşetini görünce adeta buz kesmişti. Gül, 1 Mart tezkeresinin ABD'liler ile yapılan görüşmeleri sırasında devletin hangi makamında kimin ne kadar muhalefet ettiğini zaten o zaman Dışişleri Müsteşarı Uğur Ziyal, Büyükelçi Deniz Bölükbaşı ve Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök vasıtasıyla takip ediyor ve bu isimlere bazı yerlerde müdahalelerde bulunuyordu.

Fehmi Koru bu rahatsız asker isimlerini kafasında nasıl bir cinlikle Fikret Bila'dan istedi (bunu Abdullah Gül ile istişare etmeden yapmaz. Mutlaka istişare etmişlerdir) bilemem. Ama netice olarak bildiklerimin bir kısmını daha sizle paylaşayım;

Başbakan Abdullah Gül, Milliyet gazetesinde “asker rahatsız” manşetini görünce neler olup bittiğini anlamak ve bu isimleri tespit edebilmek için -Gül orada isimleri değil bunun arkasındaki planla daha ilgiliydi- Kabinedeki çok güvendiği bir bakan arkadaşını Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök'e gönderdi.

Bu bakan yaptığı her görüşmeden sonra aldığı bilgileri Başbakan Gül'e aktardı. Gül,”sıkıntının” çok net farkındaydı. Bazı isimler konusunda hemfikir olundu, bazı isimlere soru işaretleri kondu, bazı isimlere de “ acaba” dendi. Sıkıntıyı çözmek de zaman içine bırakıldı. Abdullah Gül ve AKP polit bürosu sıkıntılı askerleri bertaraf etmek ve isimler tespit için başka mekanizmaları da devreye sokmuştu. Bunların arasında bazı cemaatler bağlılığı ile bilinen subaylar, bazı işadamlarını yakını ve dostu subaylar bazı diplomat ve hatta gazetecilerin görüştüğü askeri kaynaklar bile vardı. Yani Gül isimlerin büyük bir bölümü ile neler olup bittiğini çözmüştü. Plan bir darbe miydi? Benim gördüğüm ve bildiğim Abdullah Gül'ün öyle bir kaygısı yoktu.

Bilgiler de geldikçe Abdullah Gül rahatlıyor ve sıkıntıyı rahatlıkla çözebilecek bir tavır sergiliyordu. O günkü gördüklerimle bugünkü gördüklerimi birleştirince sıkıntının büyük ölçüde çözüldüğünü de görüyorum. Herhalde bu kadar bilgi Ceyhun'un merakını gidermek için, yeterlidir. Değil mi Ceyhun?

...

----------


## bozok

*Donanma tekrar Haliç'e hapsediliyor* 



13 Nisan 2010 / avazturk.com

Müyesser YILDIZ

_“İrtica Eylem Planı”nı hazırladığı öne sürülen ve hakkındaki iddianame birkaç gün içinde açıklanacak olan Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, “Neden Deniz Kuvvetleri hedef alınıyor?” sorusuna “tarihi” mesajlarla cevap verdi._


“Gerçek bir bölgesel deniz gücünün tırnaklarının sökülmek istendiğini” belirten üiçek, bu kıyımın, II. Abdülhamit döneminde yapılanlardan farkı olmadığını, faturasının da buna bakarak tahmin edilebileceğini söyledi. üiçek, “Donanmanın Haliç’e hapsedilerek, yok edilmesi sonucunda önce Girit ve Kıbrıs sonra Trablusgarp ve tüm Ege adaları kaybedilmiştir. Ayrıca, donanmasız girilen Birinci Dünya Savaşı’nda Gelibolu’ya sevk edilen düşman askeri gücü hiçbir engel ile karşılaşmadan ana vatanımıza saldırmıştır” hatırlatmasında bulundu.

“Neden Albay üiçek’in adı ve imzası bu sahte planının altında kullanıldı?” sorusuna geçen 10 aylık sürede daha net cevap verebildiğini ifade eden Dursun üiçek’in, kızı ve avukatı İrem üiçek aracılığıyla yaptığı açıklamayı yorumsuz sunuyoruz:

“Albay Dursun üiçek’in o dönemde görev yaptığı dairede, irtica ile mücadele konusunda görevli ayrı bir şube varken, müdürü olduğu şubenin görev alanına girmeyen bir konuyu içeren, format ve içerik itibarı ile BİR KAğIT PARüASI niteliği taşıyan ve *‘Beni bir Albayın hazırlaması mümkün değil’* diye haykıran sahte planı Alb. üiçek’in hazırladığını iddia etmek iftira ve yargısız infazdan başka bir şey değildir.

O sahte planı hazırlayan, içinde yerli ve yabancı psikolojik harekat uzmanlarının bulunduğu değerlendirilen birimi yönetenler, kin ve nefret duyguları ile peşin hükümlü birer asker düşmanı. Biraraya gelmelerinin ve seri halinde sahte plan üretmelerinin temelinde bu duygu yatıyor.

Ancak onların bu asker düşmanlığına ilave olarak özellikle denizcilere tarihi bir kini olmalı. Albay üiçek de Bilgi Destek Dairesinde görev yapan tek Deniz Kuvvetleri mensubu şube müdürü olduğu için, bu kin ve nefretin bir gereği olarak sahte planın altına Dz.Kur. Alb. Dursun üiçek’in isminin bilinçli olarak yazıldığı ve onun imzasının taklit edildiği ve böylece denizcilerden intikam alındığı gerçeğini ortaya koymaktadır. Son dönemde ortaya çıkan benzer komplo planlarında akıl ve mantık dışı gerekçelerle hep denizcilerin yer alması bir tesadüf müdür?

İşte olası cevaplar:

-Denizciler çağdaşlaşmanın öncüleri olarak, günümüzde çağdaş teknoloji üreten ve kullanan, kendi kendine yeterli, milli nitelikleri ve yaklaşımları bakımından dışa bağımlılığı daha az ve son derece yetenekli bir askeri güç olmanın yanısıra, Atatürkçü felsefeyi yaşamında uygulayan personeli örnek bir konumdadır.

-Deniz Kuvvetleri Kıbrıs’a müdahalede baş rolü oynamış, Ege’de milli çıkarları kararlı bir şekilde korumuş, Kardak Krizi ile Ege’de çok önemli kazanımlar getirecek bir süreci başlatmış, Karadeniz’de İkinci Dünya Savaşı ve Soğuk Savaş sırasındaki stratejik kazanımlarını ve Montrö resmini koruyabilmiş, son yıllarda Doğu Akdeniz’de Kıbrıs Rum Kesimi ve Yunanistan’ın deniz yetki alanlarımıza yönelik saldırıları caydırmayı başarmıştır.

-Deniz Kuvvetleri, Kıbrıs Barış Harekatı sonrasında uygulanan ABD silah ambargosundan dersler çıkarabilmiş, 27 Eylül 2008 tarihinde denize indirilen MİLGEM Projesinin ilk gemisi TCG Heybeliada, Türk Deniz Subayı mühendisleri ile işçilerinin bir yüz akı olmuş, sadece Cumhuriyet Tarihinin değil, eriştiği %70’lik ulusal katkı payı ile tüm zamanların savunma sanayine en büyük katma değeri oluşturmuştur. Bu gemide her şeyi ile Türkiye’ye ait olan bazı komuta kontrol, silah ve sensör sistemlerinin bulunması ayrıca dikkat çekmektedir.

-Günümüzde Türk Deniz Kuvvetleri ulusal savunma ve çıkarlarımızın korunmasına sadece çevre denizlerde değil, ana karadan binlerce mil ötede Hint Okyanusu’nda Aden Körfezi gibi ticaret rotalarımızda varlık göstermektedir. NATO görev ve faaliyetlerinin yanısıra BM barış destek faaliyetlerinde, Lübnan, Kosova ve Afganistan’da gerek gemiler gerekse deniz piyade birlikleri ile görev almaktadır. Türk Deniz Kuvvetleri bölgesel deniz gücü olma yolunda hızlı adımlarla kararlı bir şekilde ilerlemektedir. Deniz Kuvvetlerinin Akdeniz’de eriştiği güç, Preveze Deniz Zaferi’nden sonra geçen 500 yıl içinde en yüksek seviyeye ulaşmıştır.

-Milli çıkarlarını etkinlikle koruyan deniz gücünü zayıflatılmanın iki temel yöntemi vardır: Bunlardan biri fiziki tahrip yani savaştır. Diğeri ise, bu güce stratejik, operatif ve taktik seviyede yöneten insan kaynaklarını etkisiz kılmaktır. ‘Demokratikleşme’ yalanları içinde TSK’ya karşı sürdürülen asimetrik psikolojik harekatın, iftiralarla üretilen yapay senaryolar kullanılarak, tarafsızlığı kuşkulu bir takım yargı ve güvenlik güçleri kullanılarak yürütülen itibarsızlaştırma ve etkisizleştirme faaliyetlerinin odağında vatansever denizcilerin olması bir tesadüf değil, bilinçli bir seçimdir.

-Bir savaş gemisi yeni inşa edildiği takdirde üç yıl içerisinde temin edilebilir. Ancak buna kumanda edebilecek bir subay 15 yılda, komodor 20 yılda, amiral ise 25 yılda yetişir. Deniz Kuvvetleri’nde sözde Ergenekon, İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı, Kafes, Balyoz gibi davalar içinde, ABD, Kanada ve Avrupa merkezli internet sitelerinde karalama maksatlı sahte haberlere ve suçlamalara maruz kalan amiral ve subayların ortak yönünün; ya gelecek vadeden, iyi düşünen, strateji üretebilen güçlü Atatürkçü kişilikleri ile öne çıkabilen, ya da Deniz Kuvvetlerinin vuruş gücünü temsil edebilen Harp Filosu, Hücumbot Filosu, SAT, Amfibi birliklerde kritik kadrolarda görev yapan personel olduğu göze çarpmaktadır.

Gelecek vadeden birikimleri, deneyimleri, kişilikleri ve görev yerleri ile özel olarak seçilmiş olan bu personelin hukuk adına büyük bir hukuksuzluğa kurban edilmesiyle gerçek bir bölgesel deniz gücünün tırnakları sökülmek istenmekte, kamuoyu çevrelendiği denizlerde onun namına yıllardır Türk’ün hak ve hukukunu koruyan kendi evlatlarının göz göre göre suçlanmasına ve baskı altına alınmasına şaşkın, üzgün fakat tepkisiz olarak seyirci kalmaktadır.

II.Abdülhamit döneminde yapılanlardan farkı olmayan bu kıyımın faturasının neler olabileceğini geçmişi hatırlayarak tahmin etmek güç değildir. Onun donanmayı Haliç’e hapsederek yok etmesi sonucunda önce Girit ve Kıbrıs sonra Trablusgarp ve tüm Ege adaları kaybedilmiştir. Ayrıca, donanmasız girilen Birinci Dünya Savaşı’nda Gelibolu’ya sevk edilen düşman askeri gücü hiçbir engel ile karşılaşmadan ana vatanımıza saldırmıştır.

Günümüzde, bu denli başarılı olan deniz kuvvetinin yapay davalarla neden sürekli karalandığı, Aden körfezindeki gemi personelinin kahramanlığından övgü ile bahsedilirken, Kafes, İrtica ile Mücadele, Suga gibi sanal, kurgusu, dili, planlaması, koordinesi, dağıtımı çok acemice çatılmış ve kolayca çürütülebilen uydurma darbe ve suikast planları ile iç ve dış odakları tarafından karşılıklı işbirliği içinde Türk Deniz Kuvvetleri’nin hedef alınması çok iyi algılanmalıdır.

Deniz, daima kendi kendini temizleyen doğal bir arınma özelliğine sahiptir. Onda kirliliği oluşturan asıl etken, dışarıdan atılan, akıtılan çöpler, atıklar olmakta, bunların tahammül edilemez miktarda ve süreklilikte oluşu da doğal temizlenmeyi engellemektedir. Deniz Kuvvetleri de, bağımsız, tarafsız dolayısıyla adil bir yargılama ile hukuki sürecin işletilmesi halinde, üzerine atılı suçlardan en kısa sürede arınmış olarak çıkacaktır.

Yüce Türk Halkı bu oyunu artık görmeli, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne ve onun önemli bir parçası olan Deniz Kuvvetlerine her zeminde sahip çıkarak, birlikte tezgah kuran iç ve dış komploculara dur demelidir. Aksi takdirde haksız ve hukuksuz bir şekilde yargılanan, yıpratılan, çökertilen Denizcilerden ziyade orta ve uzun vadede kaybeden Türk milletinin kendisi, çocukları ve torunları olacaktır.

Medya kullanılarak, kamuoyunu ve yargıyı yönlendirme, başta Cumhuriyet Savcıları ve Yargıçlar olmak üzere kamu görevlilerini baskı altına alma eylemleri ile yargısız infazların bazı siyasilerin de baskısı ile sürdürülmesi, suçsuz denizcilerin maddi ve manevi olarak yıpratılmasına ve zarar görmesine, daha da kötüsü onur intiharlarına neden olmaktadır. Bütün bu baskı ve tehditlere rağmen Yüce Türk Milleti adına yargılama gücünü kullanan Türk Yargısına güvenmeye ve inanmaya devam etmek istiyoruz. Türk Milletine, yargılama süreçlerinde adil ve tarafsız olma konusunda namus sözü vermiş olan Cumhuriyet Savcıları ve Hakimlerin; karar verirken, bazı siyasilerin ve onlardan talimat alan bir kısım medyanın taleplerine göre değil, yasal delil ve gerçekleri esas alan ve kamu vicdanını sızlatmayacak kararlar vereceğine inanmaya devam ediyoruz. Bazen sapmalar ve hayal kırıklıkları olsa da sonunda yüce adaletin tecelli edeceğine inanıyoruz. Savcılarımızı, hakimlerimizi ve ‘sahte ıslak imzanın ve kağıt parçasının hikayesi’ni aylardır takip eden tüm insanlarımızı, bir an önce gerçeklerin ortaya çıkarılması ve yargısız infazların önlenmesi için, insanlık adına, başta o sahte planın ele geçirilişi ve medyaya sızdırılması olmak üzere Kağıt Parçası’nın hikayesindeki şüpheli noktaları sorgulamaya ve gerçeklerin peşinde olmaya davet ediyoruz.

...

----------


## bozok

*25 muvazzaf generalin alınmasına dur diyen irade...*



İstanbul Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin’in şamil Tayyar’a söylediği şu sözler aslında her şeyi ortaya koyuyor:

*- 78 muvazzaf subay vardı. Bunların 25’i amiral ve generaldi. Böyle bir yakalama ve gözaltı kararının yol açacağı sonuçları iyi değerlendirmek gerekirdi.*

Beyan net, alınan gözaltı ve tutuklama kararına belli ki müdahaleler olmuş!..

Demek ki böyle bir müdahale yapılınca gözaltılar engellenebiliyormuş!

Demek ki Balyoz ve benzeri soruşturmalarda üstün bir irade varmış!

Peki yargıyı ters-yüz edebilecek yani gerektiğinde savcıların yerlerini anında değiştirebilecek güç kimin elinde?

Kuşkusuz Adalet Bakanlığını elinde tutan siyasi iradede!

şu halde sadece 25 general olayında değil, Balyoz ve benzeri bütün soruşturmaların patenti hükümette demek olmuyor mu?

Ve ikinci tespit:

Peki iktidar, ne oldu da birden frene bastı ve başlatılan operasyonların iptal edilmesinin önünü açtı?

üyle ya bu ilk defa görülen bir hadise!

Belli ki hükümetle Genelkurmay arasında restleşmeler olmuş!

Belli ki Genelkurmay daha önce defalarca buyur ettiği, Kışla’ya dayanan savcıları bu kez içeri almamış!

Eğer öyle ise ve böyle bir sonuç çıkmışsa sorarım Genelkurmay’a, niçin daha önce aynı metodu denemedi?

Böyle bir şey dün suç idi ise bugün de suç değil mi?

Genelkurmay, AKP’nin niyetini ve projesini yeni mi öğrenmeye başladı?
Yoksa sorun sadece gözaltına alınanların sayısının fazlalığı mıydı?

Ne yani, toplu olarak 78 kişi değil de albaylar ve generaller beşer beşer alınsaydı Genelkurmay Karargahı bugünkünü yapmayıp susacak mıydı?

Görüyorsunuz cevap arayan çok soru var?

Anlamadığım bir şey de bütün bu süreçte bazılarına neden dokunulmadığıdır?

Bir şirkette yolsuzluk yapıldığı iddia edilse, orada çalışan müstahdem ya da memurlar mı yoksa genel müdürle yardımcıları mı sorumlu tutulur?

Balyoz hikayesinde tepedeki sorumlu Hilmi üzkök muaf, keza dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı ve Kurmay Başkanı da muaf!

Bir başka ayrıntı:

TSK’ya karşı sürdürülen psikolojik harekat vites büyütülerek sürdürülürken, ilginçtir İlker Başbuğ Paşa hala bildiklerini açıklamamakta direniyor!

İyi de Sayın Orgeneral daha ne olacak da bunları açıklayacaksınız?
Anlamıyorum, bazı şeyleri hiç anlamıyorum...

TSK, adeta merasim ordusu kimliğine oturtulup Yeniçeri görüntüsüne sokulmaya çalışırken, sorumluluk taşıyanların takındığı tutum izah edilebilir değildir...


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 8 Nisan 2010

----------


## bozok

*1 numara Dalan* 



*“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” iddianamesi tamamlandı* 

13.04.2010 / VATAN İSTİHBARAT 

“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar iddianameyi tamamladı. 1.100 sayfalık iddianamenin “bir numaralı” sanığı İSTEK Vakfı Başkanı Bedrettin Dalan. Belgedeki imzası tartışma konusu olan Albay Dursun 

*üiçek ise iddianamede iki numaralı sanık olarak geçiyor*

Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten İstanbul Cumhuriyet savcıları Ercan şafak, Murat Yönder, Zekeriya üz ve Fikret Seçen tarafından “İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” soruşturması kapsamında hazırlanan iddianame İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin’e teslim edildi. Soruşturmaya konu olan belgenin altında imzası bulunduğu öne sürülen Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek nedeniyle kamuoyunda “üiçek” iddianamesi olarak da bilinen yaklaşık 1.100 sayfalık iddianamenin “bir numaralı” sanığının Bedrettin Dalan olduğu öğrenildi. 

*Ağırlaştırılmış müebbet*

İddianamede Dalan hakkında “hükümete karşı suç” başlığı altında düzenlenen TCK’nın 312. Maddesi’nden dava açıldı. Dalan’ın “Cebir ve şiddet kullanarak Türkiye Cumhuriyeti hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya veya görevlerini yapmasını kısmen veya tamamen engellemeye teşebbüs” suçundan ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapisle cezalandırılması isteniyor. Dalan hakkında önceki gün Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında İstanbul 14. Ağı Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından yakalama emri çıkarılmıştı. Karar gereğince Dalan, yakalandığı yerde gözaltına alınacak ve 24 saat içinde cezaevine gönderilecek. 2 numaralı sanığın Albay dursun üiçek olduğu iddianamenin “üç numaralı” sanığının ise eski MİT İzmir Bölge Müdürü olduğu öğrenildi. Ak Parti ve bir kişinin müşteki olarak yer aldığı öne sürülen iddianamede 7 sanık hakkında 7.5 yıl ile ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis arasında değişen cezalar isteniyor. 

*‘AKP ve Gülen’i bitirme planı’*

Kamuoyunda ’ıslak imzalı belge’olarak bilinen “İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” nı, Taraf Gazetesi 12 Haziran 2009’da yayımlamıştı. Gazetenin manşetten verdiği haberde, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Bilgi Destek Dairesi tarafından hazırlandığı öne sürülen Albay Dursun üiçek imzalı bir andıç vardı. Habere göre andıçta, AKP ve Fethullah Gülen cemaatini bitirmeye yönelik planlar yapılmıştı. Ayrıca Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Genelkurmay Başkanlığı bünyesinde “irtica ile mücadele birimi” oluşturulduğu iddiası da haberde yer alıyordu. 



*2 kez tutuklanmıştı*


İddİanamede “iki numaralı sanık” olarak yer alan Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in de Dalan gibi TCK’nın 312. maddesi gereğince ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapisle cezalandırılması isteniyor. Soruşturma kapsamında Dursun üiçek iki kez tutuklanmış ancak yapılan itirazlar üzerine serbest bırakılmıştı. Adli Tıp Kurumu üst Kurulu, 8 şubat 2010 tarihinde İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’ndaki ıslak imzanın Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’e ait olduğuna karar verdi. üiçek bunun üzerine 1 Mart 2010’da Askeri Savcılıkça tutuklama istemiyle mahkemeye sevk edildi ancak mahkeme bu talebi reddetti.

...

----------


## bozok

*Esrarengiz Amerikalı* 



14 Nisan 2010 / avazturk.com

*Ceyhun BOZKURT

Zirve Yayınevi katliamında esrarengiz Amerikalıdan ses yok.*


Zirve Yayınevi, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nın isteği üzerine Emniyet’in hazırladığı 32 sayfalık rapor ile yeniden gündeme geldi. Zirve Yayınevi’nin sahibi esrarengiz bir Amerikalı çıktı.


Merkezi İstanbul’da olan yayınevinin sahibi bir Amerikalının adı, James David Hertzler. 1 Aralık 1968 tarihinde Missouri doğumlu olan bu şahıs, 200208899 numaralı pasaportla Türkiye’ye giriş yaptı. 5 Nisan 1999 tarihli pasaportun geçerlilik süresi 4 Nisan 2009’da doldu.


İnternet arama motoru google’da bu şahıs hakkında tek bir veriye bile rastlanmaması dikkat çekici. İstihbarat örgütleri ile yakınlığı ile tanınan bu Amerikalı, Türkiye’ye gelir gelmez çalışmalarına girişiyor. Ve kendisine bir ortak buluyor. Bu şahısla birlikte Zirve Yayıncılık ve Dağıtım Ticaret Limited şirketi’nin yönetimine geçiyorlar. şirketi devreden kişi Stephen John Van Sloten. Devir ile ilgili şirketin *“Ortaklar Kurulu Kararı”* şöyle:


*ZİRVE YAYINCILIK VE DAğITIM TİCARET LİMİTED şİRKETİ*


*ORTAKLAR KURULU KARARI*


*----------------------------------------------------------*


*Karar No : 8*


*Karar Tarihi : 22/12/2003*


*Toplantı Yeri : şirket Merkezi*


*Gündemi : İmza Yetkisi Hakkında*


*Bugün şirket merkezinde toplanan şirketimiz ortakları aşağıdaki yazılı hususları görüşüp karar bağlamışlardır.*


*1- şirket Müdürlüğü’ne 3 (üç) yıllığına James David HERZLER ve C.E.T.’ın getirilmesine,*


*2- şirketimizin temsil, ilzam ve idaresinde şirket Müdürlerinden James David HERTZLER ve C.E.T.’ın şirketimizi, şirket unvanı veya bunu belirten kaşe altına münferiden vaaz edecekleri imza-ları ile her hususta ve en geniş şekilde temsil, ilzam ve idare etmelerine,*


*3- Keyfiyetin tescil ve ilan edilmesine oybirliği ile karar verildi.*


*ORTAK ORTAK*


*JAMES DAVID HERTZLER C.E.T.*


Ancak göze çarpan noktalardan biri, bu şirketin kuruluşuyla ilgili tarihlerdeki çelişkiler. Belgede 22 Aralık 2003 tarihi geçerken, şirketin kuruluşunun ilan edildiği 5706 sayılı Türkiye Ticaret Sicil Gazetesi’nin verdiği tarih 27 Aralık 2002. Bu nedenle tarihlerde bir çelişki mevcut. Ancak gerçek olan bir şey var ki, şirketin yönetimi 3 yıllığına Hertzler ve ortağına kalıyor.


Ancak Hertzler şu an Türkiye dışındaysa bile, dava sürecinde hiç adının geçmemesi dikkat çekici. şirketin sahibi olmasına rağmen, bir kere bile ifade vermeye gitmedi.


şirkete ABD’lilerin ilgisi bununla da sınırlı değil. ABD’nin eski Adana Konsolosu Eric Green, katliamdan kısa bir süre önce yayınevini ziyaret etmiş. Bu ziyaret gayri resmi olarak yapılıyor. üünkü ziyaret basına yansımıyor. Tesadüfen katliamdan hemen sonra PKK’nın yayın organı Gündem’in internet sitesine 18 Nisan 2007 tarihinde saldırıyı değerlendiren İHD Malatya şube Başkanı şenel Karataş, *“saldırısı sonrası ABD Adana Konsolosluğu yetkililerinin kendisini arayarak bilgi istediğini, kendisinin bilgileri verdiğini”* belirterek *“ABD’nin Adana Konsolosu’nun daha önce söz konusu yayınevini ziyaret ettiğini”* söylemiş. Haberin ilgili bölümü aynen şöyle:



*“…Malatya’da saldırıyla ilgili olarak ABD Adana Konsolosluğu yetkililerinin İHD Malatya şubesi’nden bilgi istedikleri öğrenildi.*


*“Malatya’da Hıristiyanlara ait kitapların basımının yapıldığı Zirve Yayınevi’nin basılarak 4 kişinin öldürülmesi olayına ilişkin, ABD Adana Konsolosluğu yetkilileri ile görüşen İHD şube Başkanı şenel Karataş, olayla ilgili bilgi aktardığını söyledi. Adana Konsolo-su’nun daha önce söz konusu yayınevini ziyaret ettiğini hatırlatan Karataş, yayınevi yetkililerinin tehdit edildiklerine ya da baskı gördüklerine dair her hangi bir başvuruda bulunmadığını kaydetti.”*


Bu da Amerikalıların yayınevine büyük ilgilerinin olduğunu gösteren diğer bir veri. Ancak soruşturmada bu konuların geçip geçmediği netleşmedi.


...

----------


## bozok

*Bilirkişi raporu “bombayı patlattı”*



14 Nisan 2010 / avazturk.com

*Ceyhun BOZKURT*

*Polis, 2009 yılının Temmuz ayında Ergenekon operasyonu kapsamında Gölcük-Değirmendere’de teğmenler Faruk Akın ve Sinan Efe Noyan’ın birlikte ikamet ettikleri daireye baskın düzenledi.*


Baskında ele 500 gram patlayıcı ele geçirildi açıklandı. Ancak kamuoyuna açıklanmayan bir başka gerçeğin de olduğu İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Bomba İmha ve İnceleme şubesi’nin yaptığı araştırmada ortaya çıktı. Polise göre söz konusu patlayıcıyı bırakın bir dairede gelişi güzel saklanmak adli emanet ve depolarında bile bulundurulmasının vahim sonuçlar doğurabilirdi.


Olay yeri zabıt tutanağına göre iki teğmen her an infilak etme olasılığı bulanan bu 500 gram patlayıcıyı üstelik buzdolabının içinde değil de, altı gibi sıcak bir yerde saklamışlardı.


İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Bomba İmha ve İnceleme şube Müdürlüğü’nde bir bomba uzmanı tarafından hazırlanan İnceleme Raporu’nda, bombaların depolarda bulundurulması ve saklanmasının sakıncalı olduğu belirtilerek, bir an önce imha edilmesi tavsiye edildi.


18 Temmuz 2009 tarihinde denizci teğmenler Faruk Akın ve Sinan Efe Noyan'ın müşterek ikamet ettikleri evde yapılan aramada ele geçtiği belirtilen 500 gram patlayıcı ile ilgili İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Bomba İmha ve İnceleme şube Müdürlüğü tarafından bir bomba uzmanına inceleme yaptırıldı.


Bomba imha uzmanı gerekli incelemeyi yaptıktan sonra 2 sayfalık bir rapor hazırladı. Bu *“İnceleme Raporu”*nda şu kanaate varıldı:


*“İncelenmek üzere tarafımıza teslim edilen yağlı kağıda sarılı 500 gram ağırlığındaki haki renkli PETN+NİTROGLİSERİN+NİTROSELüLOZ karışımı içeren patlayıcı maddenin; askeri amaçlar için fabrikasyon olarak üretilen yüksek güçlü patlayıcılardan olduğu, Terör ve organize suç örgütlerince illegal yollarla elde ettikleri bu tür patlayıcı maddeleri el yapımı bombalarda ana patlayıcı madde olarak kullanılabilecekleri anlaşılmış olup, bu tür malzemeler kullanarak oluşturulan el yapımı bombaların patlaması neticesinde canlılar üzerinde öldürücü ve yaralayıcı cansızlar üzerinde yakıcı ve tahrip edici özelliğe sahip olduklarından TCK. nın 174. maddesi ile 6136 Sayılı Yasaya 2478 Sayılı Kanunla eklenen EK-5. Maddesi kapsamında mütalaa edileceği kanaatindeyiz.”*


Ancak bu kararın altına düşülen bir not, kafalarda soru işaretleri yarattı. Not’ta aynen şu ifadeler yer alıyor:


*“NOT*
*1- 500 gram ağırlığındaki haki renkli PETN+NİTROGLİSERİN+NİTROSELüLOZ karışımı içeren patlayıcı maddenin adli emanet ve benzeri depolarda bulundurulması ve saklanması sakıncalı olduğundan imha edilmesi değerlendirilmektedir.”*


Bu çerçevede 27 Temmuz 2009 tarihli Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü Kriminal Polis laboratuarları Dairesi Başkanlığı İstanbul Kriminal Polis laboratuarı Müdürlüğü tarafından hazırlanan Ekspertiz Raporu’nda da ilgili rapor hatırlatılarak *“Patlayıcı maddelerin normal depolarda saklanmaları mahsurlu olup ilgili tüzük ve yönetmelik hükümlerine göre hareket edilmesi uygundur”* notu düşülmüş.


Bu raporlar çerçevesinde İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü tarafından Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü’ne bir yazı gönderilir. İkinci Sınıf Emniyet Müdürü Tufan Ergüder imzalı ve 7 Eylül 2009 tarihli yazıda, ilgili uyarılar hatırlatılarak *“…bu tür patlayıcı maddelerin Bomba İmha ve İnceleme şube Müdürlüğümüz uhdesinde saklayabilecek veya muhafaza edileceği her hangi bir depomuzun bulunmadığından, meydana gelebilecek istenmeyen müessir olayların olmaması için imha kararı veya teslim edilecek yerin tarafımıza İVEDİ olarak bildirilmesi hususunu; Rica ederim”* deniliyor.


Bu rapor da, *“böyle riskli bir patlayıcıyı iki denizci teğmenin nasıl buzdolabının altı gibi sıcak ve sürekli sarsılabilecek bir yerde sakladığı”* sorusunu akıllara getiriyor.


*Olayın geçmişi*


18 Temmuz 2009 tarihinde denizci teğmenler Faruk Akın ve Sinan Efe Noyan'ın müşterek evinde yapılan aramada, meşhur *“paşalara suikast notu”* ile birlikte buzdolabının altında 500 gram patlayıcı ve mermiler bulunmuştu. 


*İşTE O RAPORLAR*

*Rapor 1*


*Rapor 2*


*Rapor 3*


*Rapor 4*

...

----------


## bozok

*Araştırma resmi mi yoksa gayr-ı resmi mi yapıldı?*



14 Nisan 2010

*Ceyhun BOZKURT

1’nci Ordu Eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök’e soru sormaya devam ediyor.*


Avukat Celal ülgen, avazturk’e yaptığı açıklamada emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök’ün müvekkili emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’a ayaküstü de olsa darbe girişimi hazırlığı olup olmadığını sorduğunu anımsattı. üetin Doğan’ın nezaketi de aşan bir üslupla üstü olan Hilmi üzkök’e yanıt verdiğini yazdığı mektupla kamuoyuna duyurduğunu hatırlatan Celal ülgen, bu konuda henüz tatmin edici bir açıklama yapılmadığını bildirdi.

*Darbeyi resmi mi soruşturdu*

“Bizim sorduğumuz olay şu: Soruşturma yapıldıysa yazılı bir emir üzerine yapılması gerekir. Böyle bir emir verildi mi?” diyen Celal ülgen, 1’inci Ordu Komutanlığı’nın Kozmik Odası’nda resmi veya gayrı-resmi araştırma yapılıp yapılmadığını sordu. ülgen, konu ile ilgili şöyle konuştu:

“ Böyle bir yazılı emir verildi mi? Verildiyse bu emir nerede? Eğer soruşturma açıldıysa, ki bizim bu konuda hiçbir bilgimiz yok, evraklar incelendi mi? İncelenen evraklardan ne sonuç çıktı? Soruşturma sonucunda alınan evrakı yerine kondu mu?

Biz bu soruların yanıtlarını bekliyoruz.”

Bu arada Celal ülgen, üetin Doğan’ın GATA’da tetkiklerinin devam ettiğini ve bugün beyin MR’ı çekildiğini de sözlerine ekledi.


...

----------


## bozok

*"Atalay ve üzkök'ü gözaltına alın"* 


14.04.2010 - 00:08 / ANKARA - Gazeteport

*“Efsane Albay” Erdal Sarızeybek, Balyoz’un EMASYA Planı olduğunu ve yetkinin İçişleri Bakanı’nda bulunduğunu savundu. Ergenekon savcılarına da “Hilmi üzkök ve Beşir Atalay’ı da gözaltına alın’’ dedi.* 

“Efsane Albay” olarak tanınan Erdal Sarızeybek, Balyoz’un aslında bir EMASYA Planı olduğunu belirterek, yetkinin İçişleri Bakanında olduğunu savundu. Sarızeybek, Ergenekon savcılarına “Sorumluluk Hilmi üzkök ve Beşir Atalay’da. Alın gözaltına, herkes yetki ve sorumluluğunu bilsin’’ dedi. 


Sarızeybek, verdiği konferanslarının yanı sıra, Facebook’tan da sesini duyurmaya çalışıyor. Sarızeybek, “Türkiye bir kanun ve hukuk devleti mi?” başlıklı yazısında, halen yürürlükte olan İl İdaresi Kanununa göre, birden fazla ilde meydana gelebilecek olaylara müdahale yetkisinin İçişleri Bakanı’nda olduğunu belirtti ve bakanın da bu görevi Genelkurmay ile yapılan protokolle uygulayacağını hatırlattı. “EMASYA diye darbe çığırtkanlığı yapılan mesele budur” diyen Sarızeybek, yazısında şunları kaydetti: 


‘’Balyoz dedikleri EMASYA Planı’dır ve İçişleri Bakanı ile Genelkurmay arasındaki işbirliğidir. Hazırlanması için emir veren ve sorumlu İçişleri Bakanı’dır. Bakan yetkisini askeri birliklere devretmiş ve askeri birliklerin muhtemel olaylara müdahale için plan hazırlanması için emir vermiştir. Yapılanlar suç ise önce askeri değil, İçişleri Bakanı’nı tutuklamanız gerekir. Sorumlu olan Bakan neden kendi yetkisi ve sorumluluğu içerisinde olan bir tatbikat senaryosunu incelememiş ve gözlemci göndermemiş? Neden denetlememiştir? ‘’ 


*üZKüK SORUMLU DEğİL Mİ?* 

Dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök’ün de, seminerin icrası ve sonuçlarını takipten sorumlu olduğunu savunan Sarızeybek, ‘Sorumluluk Hilmi üzkök ve İçişleri Bakanı Atalay’da! Alın gözaltına, herkes yetki ve sorumluluğunu bilsin. İl İdaresi Kanunu; ‘Askeri birlik mensuplarınca bu görevlerin ifası sırasında işledikleri suçlardan dolayı tabi oldukları kanun hükümlerine göre işlem yapılır’ diyor. Askeri Ceza Kanunu da askeri savcı ve yargıçları yetkili kılıyor’’ dedi. 


...

----------


## bozok

*“İzin verilmemesine rağmen parmak izi araştırıldı”* 



14.04.2010 - 00:59 / Safile Usul - Gazeteport 


_İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı hazırladığı iddiasıyla Ergenekon kapsamında hakkında soruşturma yürütülen Albay Dursun üiçek’in avukat kızı İrem üelik Gazeteport’a yaptığı açıklamada, “Sivil savcılığın parmak izi tespitine izin vermemesi o parmak izi tespitinin yapılmayacağı anlamına gelmez. Nitekim sivil savcılık izin vermemesine rağmen Jandarma Kriminal taleplerimiz doğrultusunda parmak izi araştırması yaptı.” dedi._


Halen TSK bünyesinde görevde olan Albay Dursun üiçek Ergenekon davası kapsamında, “İritica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” başlıklı bir belge hazırladığı ve bu eylem planında Fethullah Gülen’e bağlı evlere silah yerleştirilmesi gibi yasa dışı eylem planlarına yer verildiği iddiası ile soruşturuluyor. Söz konusu eylem planının varlığına belge olarak gösterilen ve Dursun üiçek tarafından imzalandığı ileri sürülen belgelerin altındaki imzaların Dursun üiçek’e ait olduğu yönünde Adli Tıp tarafından verilen rapordan sonra Jandarma Kriminal İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’ndan söz konusu belgelerde Dursun üiçek’in parmak izinin aranması için izin istemiş ancak Ergenekon savcıları bu izni belgede hasar oluşur gerekçesi ile vermemişlerdi. Ancak söz konusu parmak izi araştırmasının Jandarma Kriminal tarafından yapılarak sonucunun İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na yollandığı yönünde basına yansıyan haberler üzerine Dursun üiçek’in avukat olan kızı İrem üelik’e parmak izi araştırmasının sonucunu sorduk. İrem üelik’in Gazeteport’a yaptığı açıklamalar şu şekilde: 


*SONUü BİZE YAZILI OLARAK BİLDİRİLECEK* 

“Ne yazık ki parmak izi araştırmasının sonucu henüz bize bildirilmedi. Başvurduk ancak bize biraz beklememiz gerektiği ve sonucun bize yazılı olarak verileceği söylendi. Bekliyoruz.” 

İrem üelik , “Sivil savcılık parmak izi araştırmasına belgede hasar olur gerekçesi ile izin vermemişti. Buna rağmen parmak izi araştırması nasıl yapıldı?” şeklindeki sorumuza ise şu yanıtı verdi: 


*ERGENEKON SAVCILARI İZİN VERMEDİ AMA İşLEM YİNE DE YAPILDI* 

“Sivil savcılığın parmak izi tespitine izin vermemesi o araştırmanın yapılmayacağı anlamına gelmez. Nitekim sivil savcılık izin vermemesine rağmen parmak izi araştırması yine de yapıldı. Biz zaten 6 aydır bu doğrultuda talepte bulunuyor ve babama ait bir parmak izinin olup olmadığının tespitini istiyorduk.”

...

----------


## bozok

*"'Islak imza' Ergenekon'la birleştirilsin"* 


**

14.04.2010 - 13:24 / gazeteport

*Bir numaralı sanığın Bedrettin Dalan olduğu iddianame başsavcıya gönderildi. İddianamenin, ''Ergenekon'' davası ile birleştirilmesinin istendiği öğrenildi.* 

*İSTANBUL-* ''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' iddialarına ilişkin hazırlanan iddianame, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı'ya sunuldu. 


_DALAN 1 NUMARALI SANIK haberi için tıklayınız_

Alınan bilgiye göre, ''Ergenekon'' soruşturmasını yürüten Cumhuriyet savcıları tarafından Bedrettin Dalan ve Albay Dursun üiçek'in de aralarında bulunduğu yedi şüpheli hakkında hazırlanan iddianame, Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı'ya gönderildi. 


üolakkadı'nın yapacağı incelemede iddianameyi yeterli görmesi halinde Ulusal Yargı Ağı Projesi (UYAP) üzerinden mahkeme belirlenecek. 


*ERGENEKON'LA BİRLEşTİRİLECEK*
''Ergenekon'' soruşturmasını yürüten cumhuriyet savcıları tarafından hazırlanan ve aralarında Yeditepe üniversitesi Kurucusu Bedrettin Dalan, Albay Dursun üiçek ve avukat Serdar üztürk'ün de bulunduğu yedi şüphelinin yer aldığı iddianamenin, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı tarafından incelenmesi devam ediyor. 


Savcılar tarafından hazırlanan iddianamenin, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nce Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nde oluşturulan salonda görülen ''Ergenekon'' davası ile birleştirilmesinin talep edildiği belirtildi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Behçet Oktay'ın ailesinden yeni iddialar* 

**

14.04.2010 - 17:42 / gazeteport



*Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü üzel Harekat Dairesi Başkanı Behçet Oktay'ın babası Mehmet Oktay ve kız kardeşi Zeynep Oktay Demirci, soruşturmayı yürüten savcı Hüseyin Yalçın'ın kovuşturmaya yer olmadığına dair kararında yer alan gerekçelerin her birinin cinayet nedeni olduğunu ileri sürdü*

*MALATYA -* Aile fertleri, ''Harici muayenede, cesedin sağ göz dış köşesinde 1.5x1 santimlik ekimoz, sağ el sırtında 1 santimetre çapında mor renkli ekimoz, sağ bacak üst dış yanında 1 santimetrelik sıyrık, sol bacak ön kısmında 0.3 santim çapındaki sıyrık neden tutanaklara geçirilmedi?'' dedi. 


Behçet Oktay'ın, Malatya'nın Hekimhan ilçesindeki babası Mehmet Oktay ve kız kardeşi Zeynep Oktay Demirci, AA muhabirine yaptıkları açıklamada, olay yeri inceleme tutanağına atıfta bulunan savcı Yalçın'ın tutanağı hiç görmediğini, okumadığını, okuması takdirinde cinayetin nerede işlendiğini bilebileceğini iddia etti. 


*''SAVCI NİHAT YILDIRIM NEDEN DİKKATE ALINMADI?''* 
Hüseyin Yalçın'ın, ölüm muayene tutanağında yer alan gerçekleri neden görmediğini sorguladıklarını dile getiren Oktay'ın babası ve kız kardeşi, şunları kaydetti: 


*''Harici muayenede, cesedin sağ göz dış köşesinde 1.5x1 santimlik ekimoz, sağ el sırtında 1 santimetre çapında mor renkli ekimoz, sağ bacak üst dış yanında 1 santimetrelik sıyrık, sol bacak ön kısmında 0.3 santim çapındaki sıyrık neden tutanaklara geçirilmedi? Aynı gün 60 dakika sonra bu gerçekleri otopsi tutanağıyla tespit eden Ankara Cumhuriyet Savcısı Nihat Yıldırım neden dikkate alınmadı? Tüm bu somut durum, cinayet göstergesi olabilir miydi? Ekimozların sağ iken olabileceğini unuttunuz mu?''* 


*''SAVCI YALüIN, TANIK İFADELERİNİ Hİü OKUMADI'' İDDİASI* 
Savcı Yalçın'ın, tanık ifadelerini de hiç okumadığını öne süren aile üyeleri, şöyle devam etti: ''Sayın savcı, 04.30'da ne belliydi? Olayın ne kadarını biliyordunuz? Hangi bilgi ve belgenin netliğiyle 'intihar' denildi. Siz de 'intihar' dediniz. Kolluğun onca belgeyle sabit olan bu ön yargısına alet oldunuz. Hukukçu kimliğinizi yerle bir ettiniz. Sizin dosyada ses kayıtlarının olduğundan bile haberiniz yok. Yoksa vardı da görmezlikten mi geldiniz? Dosyada polis ses kayıtları ile ilgili tek bir cümle geçmemesini, sizin dosyaya ne kadar hakim olduğunuzun göstergesi sayıyoruz. Gerçekten dosyaya hakim olsaydınız, polis ses kayıtlarındaki 3 silahı araştırır, sahip çıkılması gereken evrakları merak ederdiniz. 


*Ekspertiz raporlarını okusaydınız Behçet Oktay'ın dominant elin dışındaki sol el dış yüzeyindeki atış artıklarını merak ederdiniz. Tanık Halil K'nin iki el avuç içi atış artıklarını araştırırdınız. Ekspertiz raporlarını okusaydınız, toplu tabancanın barut izi bırakamayacağı gerçeğinin öğrenir, bu barut izi yoğunluğuna kafa yorardınız. Ekspertiz raporlarını okusaydınız, dosyada olmayan 3. silah aklınıza gelir, namluda saç, yağ dokusu ve deri ve benzeri artıklarını arar, en önemlisi silahta parmak izini merak ederdiniz.''* 


*''YETKİLİLER GEREKLİ İşLEMLERİ YAPSIN''* 
Tanık ifadelerindeki komedinin ''Yeşilçam'' senaryolarına taş çıkartacak gerçeklikte olduğunu iddia eden aile, şu görüşleri savundu: 


*''Tanık Halil K, 'Behçet Oktay'ın elinde parlayan Smith Wesson tabancayı gördüm, kafasına götürdü ve sıktı. Yüzükoyun yere düştü' diyecek, dosyadaki diğer bir ifadesinde ise 'Ben karın üzerinde silah ararken, silah sesiyle arkama döndüm, Behçet Oktay'ın yüzükoyun yerde yattığını gördüm' diyecek. Sayın savcı bu iki ifade arasında çelişki görmeyeceksiniz. Bu ve benzeri onlarca çelişkinin oluşturduğu Behçet Oktay dosyasını hazırlayan Hüseyin Yalçın'ı ve dönemin Ankara Başsavcısını kınıyor, yetkililerin bu somut belgeleri suç duyurusu kabul ederek gerekli işlemleri yapmasını istiyoruz.* Soruşturmayı yürüten savcı Hüseyin Yalçın'ın kovuşturmaya yer olmadığına dair kararında yer alan gerekçelerin her biri birer cinayet nedenidir.'' 

(AA)

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon savcılarından itiraf gibi tespit* 



14.04.2010 - 18:10 / gazeteport

_"Samast, Hayal, Tuncel yakalanmış, fakat soruşturmada daha ileri gidilememiştir."_

*Eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Feyyaz üğütçü'nün iddianameye giren ifadesinde ise,* *Kafes Eylem Planı'nın Silahlı Kuvvetler dışında profesyonelce üretildiğini ve bu planların bir kurmay subay tarafından yapılmasının mümkün olmadığını belirttiği ortaya çıktı.*

*İSTANBUL-* Kafes iddianamesinin ayrıntıları ortaya çıkmaya başladı. Ergenekon savcıları Ercan şafak ve Murat Yönder tarafından hazırlanan Kafes iddianamesinin eklerinde Hrant Dink, Rahip Santaro ile Zirve Yayınevi Cinayetlerinin provakasyon olduğu belirtildi. 


Vatan'ın haberine göre, Ergenekon savcıları Ercan şafak ve Murat Yönder tarafından hazırlanan Kafes iddianamesinin eklerinde Hrant Dink, Rahip Santaro ile Zirve Yayınevi Cinayetlerine yer verildi. Hrant Dink cinayetinde birtakım sanıkların yakalandığını ancak daha ileri gidilemediğinin belirtildiği eklerde, Hrant Dink'in avukatı Erdal Doğan'ın cinayetten hemen sonra yaptığı açıklamada Dink'in ölmeden önce Ergenekon sanıklarından Veli Küçük tarafından tehdit edildiğini ifade ettiği belirtildi. 


*TüRKİYE'Yİ SARSAN 3 SALDIRIYA SAVCILARIN BAKIşI* 


Eklerde bu üç olay ile ilgili yapılan değerlendirmede şöyle denildi; 


"*Bu üç olay ele alındığında yapılış tarzları ve sonuçları itibariyle özellikle ülkemizde yaşayan azınlık ve gayrimüslim vatandaşların dehşete düşmesini ve ülkemizde güvenle yaşayıp yaşamadıkları soruları gündeme getirmiştir. ülkemizde güvenlik güçlerinin gayrimüslim ve azınlıklara yönelik yapılan saldırıları önleme konusunda zaafiyet içerisinde olduğu, hükümetin de aynı şekilde bu tür eylemlere duyarsız kaldığı ve bu eylemleri gerçekleştiren odaklarla işbirliği halinde olduğu düşüncesi oluşturulmaya çalışarak, hükümetin iç ve dış kamuoyunda zor durumda bırakılmaya çalışıldığı ve ülkede kaos ortamının hazırlanılmasının amaçlandığı açık bir şekilde görülmektedir.*" 


*"BU PLANI BİR KURMAY ALBAY YAPAMAZ"* 
Kafes iddianamesinin ek klasörlerinde eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Feyyaz üğütçü'nün, Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında gözaltına alındığında savcılar Ercan şafak ve Murat Yönder'e verdiği ifade de yer aldı. 


*üğüTüü'NüN SAVCILIKTAKİ İFADESİ*
Komutan olarak her zaman kanundışı olaylara müdahale ettiğini belirten üğütçü, ifadesinde, "Koç Müzesi'ndeki denizaltından mühimmat ele geçirilmesi konusunda Askeri Savcılığı devreye sokan benim" dedi. Bu patlayıcılar ile ilgili işlem yapma yetkisinin Deniz Kuvvetlerinde olduğunu belirten üğütçü, "TNT'lerin imhası konusunda da Adli Müşavirlik'ten görüş alınmıştır. Bu hususta Deniz Kuvvetleri de emir vermiştir. Ancak rutin yaptığımız bir iş olduğu için Emniyet'e haber vermeyi düşünmedik" şeklinde konuştu. 


*"SUNİ OLARAK YARATILMIş BİR KURUL"*
Kafes Eylem Planının Silahlı Kuvvetler dışında profesyonelce üretildiğini, bu planların bir kurmay subay tarafından yapılmasının mümkün olmadığını belirten üğütçü ifadesinde, şunlara yer verdi. 


*"Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı'nda üzel Operasyon Gücü isminde bir komutanlık bulunmamaktadır. Ayrıca askeri literatürde danışma kurulu diye bir birim de bulunmamaktadır. Amiralleri bu plan içine dahil etmek için suni olarak yaratılmış bir kurul olduğu kanaatindeyim. Kafes Operasyonu Eylem Planı üzerinde görülen 'uygundur' kelimesi benim yazıma benzemektedir. Ancak 'Kadir Paşa koor.etsin' şeklindeki yazı benim yazıma benzememektedir. Yazıların başka bir yerden alınıp Kafes Operasyonu Eylem Planı üzerine yapıştırıldığı kanaatindeyim. Yine eylem planı üzerindeki `B' şeklindeki paraf da bana ait değildir. Kaldı ki ben evraklardaki paraflarımda parafımın yanına ay ve günü de yazarım. Eylem planında parafın yanında ay ve gün bulunmamaktadır. Bunun bilhassa yazılmadığını düşünüyorum."* 

...

----------


## bozok

*Kafes Eylem Planı delilleri avukatlarda* 

**

14.04.2010 - 14:48 / gazeteport

*Kafes Eylem Planı iddianamesinin 6 klasör tutan ek delil klasörü, dijital ortama aktırılmış olarak savunma avukatlarına verildi.*

*İSTANBUL - ''Kafes eylem planı''* iddialarına ilişkin 3'ü tutuklu 33 sanık hakkında açılan davanın iddianame ekleri, DVD ortamına kaydedilerek avukatlara dağıtıldı. 


Davanın açıldığı İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, 65 sayfalık iddianamenin, soruşturmaya ilişkin delillerin yer aldığı 6 ek klasörünü DVD ortamına aktardı. 


Emekli Korgeneral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü, Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç ve Tuğamiral Mehmet Fatih İlgar'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 33 sanıkla ilgili savcılık ifadeleri, mahkeme sorguları, soruşturma evrakı, dilekçeler ve çeşitli yazışmaların bulunduğu klasörlerde, *''Kafes eylem planı'*nın teyidine yönelik yapılan çalışmalar da yer aldı. 


Klasörlerde, *''Kafes eylem planı''*nın teyidine yönelik çalışmalar şu şekilde sıralandı: 


*''Kafes eylem planı, azınlık ve gayrimüslümlere ait okullara tehdit içerikli mektup gönderilmesi, bomba ihbarı yapılması, deşifre olan hücre elemanlarının yerine yenilerinin temin edilmesi, Kafes operasyonu eylem planındaki mühimmat ve malzeme listesi ile Poyrazköy kazılarındaki mühimmat ve malzeme listesinin karşılaştırılması, rahip Andrea Santora, Hrant Dink ve Zirve Yayıncılık cinayetleri, Koç Müzesi'ndeki denizaltıda patlayıcı madde bulunması, İbrahim şahin ve 'Asena' kod adlı Fatma Cengiz'in Kafes eylem planı irtibatları, üağdaş Yaşamı Destekleme Derneği (üYDD) misyonerlik faaliyetleri, Kafes eylem planı irtibatları, Beykoz Kaynarca köyünde bulunan mühimmat ve malzemelerin Kafes eylem planı ile irtibatı ve aynı kapsamda gönderilen ihbarlarla ilgili yapılan tespitler.''* 


İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğünün, 30 Ekim 2009 tarihli fezlekesi, basın suç duyurularıyla ilgili yazışmalar ve sanıklara ait yazışmaların da bulunduğu klasörlerde, sanıkların imza incelemeleri, ihbarlar, tespit raporu, tebliğ belgeleri, emanet eşya makbuzu, sanık avukatlarına verilen dilekçeler, mahkeme kararları, tebligat parçaları, tutukluluk incelemeleri, kısıtlama kararı, adli sicil kayıtları, nüfus kayıt örnekleri ve davanın iddianamesi de yer alıyor. 


Davanın sanıklarından olan Mayın Filo Komutanlığında sivil memur olan Tanju Veli Aydın'ın, yürütülen *''Ergenekon''* soruşturması kapsamında gizli tanık olarak ifade vermek istediğini belirtir bir dilekçe ile Aydın'ın talebinin, davanın sanığı olması nedeniyle kabul edilmediği tutanakların bulunduğu klasörlerde, İzmir Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderilen talimatla ifadesi alınan Kadir Sağdıç'ın 34, Mehmet Fatih Ilğar'ın ise 42 sayfalık savcılık ifadeleri yer aldı. 


Sanık Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü'nün İstanbul Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğüne verdiği 61 sayfalık ifade ile Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'nde Cumhuriyet savcılarından Ercan şafak ve Murat Yönder'e verdiği 2 sayfalık ifade de klasörlerde bulunuyor.


*MUVAZZAF KORAMİRAL 2 NUMARALI SANIK* 
3'ü tutuklu 33 şüpheli hakkındaki iddianamede, eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Feyyaz üğütçü bir numaralı şüpheli olarak yer alıyor.

İddianamede iki numaralı şüpheli Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç, üç numaralı şüpheli ise Tuğamiral Mehmet Fatih Ilgar olarak gösteriliyor. Cumhuriyet Savcıları *Ercan şafak ve Murat Yönder* tarafından hazırlanan iddianame 65 sayfa ve 6 klasörlük ekten oluşuyor. Mahkeme, davanın Poyrazköy davasıyla birleşterilmesine duruşmada karar verecek. 


*KAFES EYLEM PLANI İDDİALARI* 
Kafes Eylem Planı iddiası, 19 Kasım 2009'da Taraf gazetesinin haberiyle gündeme geldi. Eylem planının hedefinin Türkiye'de yaşana gayrimüslimler olduğu belirtiliyordu. 


Ergenekon soruşturmasının firari şüphelisi Bedrettin Dalan'ın kurucusu olduğu İstek Vakfı'na ait Poyrazköy'deki arazide yüklü miktarda mühimmat bulunmasının ardından soruşturma genişletilmiş, Ergenekon sanığı emekli binbaşı Levent Bektaş'ın ofisinde arama yapılmıştı. Arama sonucu, şifreli bir dosyada Kafes Eylem Planı belgelerine ulaşıldığı öne sürülmüştü. 


AK Parti üzerindeki baskıları artırarak, hükümeti yıpratmak için gayrimüslimleri hedef aldığı iddia edilen dört aşamalı eylem planı özetle şöyleydi:

*- Hedef Türkiye'de yaşayan gayrimüslimler
- Adalar bölgesinde ve adalara giden vapurlarda çeşitli patlamalar yapılacak
- Azınlık haklarını savunanlara yönelik suikastler düzenlenecek
- Agos gazetesi çevresinde ses bombası patlatılacak.* 


İddiaya göre, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı bünyesindeki bir cunta, gayrimüslimlere yönelik bir dizi eylem hazırlığı içindeydi. 


Planda, gayrimüslimlerin isim ve adres listesi yer alıyor. 


Azınlıkların mezarlıkları da sansayonel eylem yapmak amacıyla planın hedefinde. 


Plana göre tanınmış gayrimüslim işadamı veya sanatçılardan bir ya da birkaçı kaçırılacak, gayrimüslimlerin yaşadıkları yerlerde araç ve evler kundaklanacak, azınlıkların medyası hedef gösterilecekti. 


Eylem planının Yarbay Ercan Kireçtepe tarafından hazırlandığı ve Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç yönetimindeki hücreler tarafından icra edileceği de ileri sürüldü. 

*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner’e 5’inci kez ret*

 

14.4.2010 - 21:07 / YENİüAğ GZT.

Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in tutukluluk halinin sona erdirilmesi için yapılan 5. itiraz da mahkemece reddedildi. Erzincan’da tutuklu bulunan Başsavcı Cihaner’in avukatları, tutukluluk halinin sona ermesi için Diyarbakır’daki özel yetkili 5. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne itirazda bulundu. Mahkeme heyeti, *“kuvvetli suç şüphesinin varlığı ve mevcut delil durumu, delilleri yok etme, gizleme, tanık ve mağdurlara baskı yapma ihtimali ve atılı suçun katalog suçlar olması”* gerekçesiyle oy çokluğuyla itirazı reddetti. 

*Hakim Yılmaz’dan muhalefet şerhi*
Hakim Mustafa Yılmaz, karara muhalefet şerhi koydu. Başsavcı Cihaner’in tutukluluk halinin kaldırılması için Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne üç kez yapılan tahliye talebi reddedilmişti. Cihaner’in avukatlarının, mahkemenin verdiği karara itirazı üzerine dosya bir süre önce Diyarbakır’a gönderilmişti. Burada 4. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce yapılan incelemenin ardından talebin reddine karar verilmişti.

...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon savcılarına son dakika uyarısı*



15 Nisan 2010 / avazturk.com

Müyesser YILDIZ

_2 numaralı sanık olarak gösterildiği iddianamenin İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na teslim edilmesinin ardından Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’ten, “Anayasa’yı çiğniyorsunuz” uyarısı geldi._


üiçek, “Hiç tanımadığı, hiçbir telefon görüşmesinin olmadığı kişilerle ilişkilendirilmek istendiğini” de vurguladı.

Hakkındaki iddiannamenin tamamlanması üzerine Avukatı İrem üiçek aracılığıyla bir açıklama yapan Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, T.C. Anayasası’nın 145. maddesine dikkat çekti. Bu maddeye göre, _“Asker kişilerin askeri olan suçları ile bunların asker kişiler aleyhine veya askeri mahallerde yahut askerlik hizmet ve görevleri ile ilgili olarak işledikleri suçlara ait davalara Askeri Mahkemelerin bakmakla görevli”_ olduğunu hatırlatan üiçek, şu mesajları verdi:

_“Faili meçhul bir ihbar mektubunda Alb. üiçek tarafından hazırlandığı ve imzalandığı iddia edilen planın, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Karargahı’nda, mevcut emir ve komuta sistemi içinde hazırlandığı ileri sürülmektedir. Dolayısıyla sözde iddialar dikkate alındığında, asker kişiler tarafından, askeri mahallerde ve kurumsal görevler kapsamında hazırlandığı iddia edilen bir plan ile ilgili soruşturmanın askeri yargı tarafından yapılması anayasal bir zorunluluktur. Bu nedenle adli yargının sahte planla ilgili iddiaları yargılama yetkisinde bulunması, anayasanın ihlali anlamına gelmektedir. Anayasaya aykırı olan yargılamanın kabul edilmesi mümkün değildir.”_

Anayasa dışında, Askeri Mahkemelerin Kuruluşu ve Yargılama Usulü Kanunu’nun 9, maddesi ve Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu’nun 250. maddesinde de, *“üzel Yetkili Mahkemelerin, Askeri Mahkemelerin görevine giren konularda yetkili olamayacağının”* öngörüldüğünü bildiren üiçek, bu maddelerin uygulandığı çeşitli davalardan örnekler verdikten sonra şunları söyledi:

_“Bugün gelinen aşamada Dursun üiçek ile ilgili dava Askeri Mahkemelerin yetki alanına girdiğinden, bunun önüne geçebilmek için sivil mahkemeler devreye sokulmak istenmektedir. Ancak bu çaba kişilere büyük zararlar vermekte, büyük hukuksuzluklar yaratmaktadır. Bugün Dursun üiçek hiç tanımadığı, hiçbir telefon görüşmesinin olmadığı kişilerle ilişkilendirilmek istenmekte ve böylesi haksız, vicdansız,hukuk dışı yaklaşımlarla kişiler zan altında bırakılmaktadır. Bu yaklaşımın adil yargılama ve hukuk devleti ilkesi ile çeliştiği ortadadır.”_

üiçek’in açıklaması, _“Bu yaklaşımın tek izahı, kişileri uzun süre zan altında bırakacak suçlamalarla yıpratmaktır. Ne zamana kadar? Gün gelir, devran döner!..”_ mesajıyla son buldu.

 ...

----------


## bozok

*HASDAL film iftiharla sunar: Ben fazla kalmayacağım* 



15 Nisan 2010 / avazturk.com

*Ergenekon başta olmak üzere çeşitli darbe planı iddiasıyla gözaltına alınan ve tutuklanan subaylar askeri cezaevlerine konuldu.*


HASDAL cezaevine konulan isimlerden biri de SAT Komandosu Deniz Kurmay Albay Ali Türkşen’di. Türkşen, 16 gün HASDAL’da tutuldu ve daha sonra tahliye edildi.


Türkşen, 16 günlük cezaevi deneyimini ve yaşadıklarını arkadaşlarıyla paylaştı. Albay Türkşen, cezaevinde bulunan subayların morallerinin yüksek olduğunu anlattığı mektubunda, aynı zamanda yeni gelenlere de uyum eğitimi verildiğini yazdı.


Kıdemli tutukluların cezaevine yeni düşenlere *“Bayrampaşa-Ben fazla kalmayacağım”* filmini izlettiklerini anlattı.


İşte Türkşen’in cezaevi anılarını anlattığı mektubu:


*SAT Komandosu Deniz Kurmay Albay Ali TüRKşEN'in Hasdal anıları :*


_Merhabalar,_


_Aşağıda sevgili eşim Ali TüRKşEN tarafından 3 hafta kaldığı Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi'nde yaşadıkları ve olan biten hakkındaki genel tabloyu yansıtan yazısını sizlerle paylaşmak istedim. Bu yazı zaten bildiğim bir gerçeği bir kez daha görmemi sağladı. Türk askerinin bileğinin kolay kolay bükülemeyeceği ve her şartta moralini yüksek tutabileceğini. Umarım sıkılmadan sonuna kadar okursunuz ve umarım korkmadan çevrenizle paylaşırsınız... üünkü bilenin bilmeyene anlatması gereken bir dönemden geçiyoruz..._


_Eşimin hapiste olduğu bu süreçte beni yalnız bırakmayan en az benim kadar inançlı ve sağlam duran herkese çok ama çok teşekkür ederim._


_Sevgilerimle. .._


_Sevim TüRKşEN_


_***_


_Değerli Büyüklerim, Arkadaşlarım, Kardeşlerim, eş, dost, akrabam,_


_Hayatımda yaşadığım son ve en ilginç deneyim hakkında bir iki satır yazmak isterim. Bu tür internet maillerini çok uzun süredir bırakmış idim. Sebebi; internette dolaşan bu tür maillerin dahili ve harici bedhahlar sayesinde orasından burasından çekiştirilerek kullanılması olasılığıdır. Hatta bırakınız interneti, google'a "Ali Türkşen Uzunada emir" yazın, bakın ne çıkacak. Dahili bedhahlar tarafından altı imzalı resmi yazıların bile internet ortamında kullanılması artık son derece doğal. Bu yazının da yine aynı şahıslar tarafından kullanılacağını tahmin ediyor, sudan korksak denizci olmazdık diyor ve yine de yazıyorum._


_şanlı Bahriyemiz çetin bir sınavdan daha alnının akı ile çıkacak, çıkıyor. Deniz Kuvvetleri karargahında tek bir koridorda aynı anda bulamayacağınız sayıda amiral, albay, yarbay, binbaşı ve teğmenlerle, Yavuz sınıfı firkateynlerimizde mevcut helikopter pistinden bile ufak bir alanda volta atmaktan geliyorum._


_Tespih sallama RPM'imi her ne kadar 16 günde fazla artıramasam da volta raconundan biraz haberdarım._


_Kıdemli mahpuslarımız, mahpusluğa adaptasyon kapsamında ikinci günümüzde "Bayrampaşa, Ben Fazla Kalmayacağım" filmini seyrettirdiler, biz de bu vesile ile biraz racon sahibi olduk._


_Deniz Okullarımız, gemilerimizdeki yaşam şartlarımız bize nasıl bir disiplin verdi ise, daracık bir alanda, günde iki saat (bazen üç saat) havalandırma ile, dışarıda bir güne sığdıramayacağımız çok şey yapılabiliyor, gayet de güzel yaşanabiliyor. Nete batarya, günlük faaliyetlerden (Bizim koğuşta teğmenden yarbaya tüm subaylar, tuvalet, bulaşık, ortak alan ve yatakhane kısımlarının temizliğini vardiyalı olarak paylaşmışlardı.) ve bu sayede bir mayın tarama/avcıbot yaşam alanı kadar bir yerde pırıl pırıl yaşamak mümkün olabiliyor._


_Bu arada; askeri hapishanede bir elimiz yağda bir elimiz balda yaşadığımız yalanını yayacak olanlara şimdiden duyurmak isterim; bizim yatakhanede Albay'lara saygıdan temizlik vardiyası yazılmazken, Amiral/General koğuşunun tüm temizliği Komutanlarımızın kendilerindeydi. Yine de her havalandırma saatinde, tüm Komutanlarımızın ama özellikle Cem GüRDENİZ Komutanımın gülen yüzünü gördükçe şu soruyu sormadan edemedim; "Komutanım, siz kesinlikle bizim bilmediğimiz bir şey biliyor olmalısınız, hapishanede her gün bu coşkuyu nereden buluyorsunuz?" dedikçe, "Ali'ciğim bu da bir görev, bizim görevimiz şu anda hapis yatmak, bundan utanç duyacak olan son kişiler bizler olmalıyız." derdi._


_Hadi biz mahpusluğa başlayalı birkaç gün olmuştu. Yaklaşık bir yıldır hapiste olan başta SAT özel ihtisaslı arkadaşlarımıza ve ağzı süt kokan pırıl pırıl genç teğmenlerimize ne demeli. Her gün rutin yapılan toplu sporlara hemen hepsi coşkuyla iştirak ediyor ve ben de artık bir yıldır tüm amirlerime izah etmeğe çalıştığım "beni uğraşa uğraşa sonunda hapse attıracaklar" endişesinden sıyrıldığımdan, artık hapse düştüğümden, 15 günde, bir yılda yapamadığım sporu yaptım._


_Spor dediysem; iç havalandırma alanındaki toplam 60 metrelik taş zemin parkurda yapılan ve kısa sürede bel rahatsızlıklarına sebep olan koşu, bir barfiks çubuğundaki asılmalar, birbirimizin kafasına atmayalım diye parmaklıklara zincirlenmiş, üçünün de ağırlığı birbirinden farklı ve üçü de birbirinden onar metre aralı üç danbıl ve sevgili Eren GüNAY'ın SAT egzersizleri…_


_Bu arada emekli olduğunda bir fitness merkezinde çok rahat iş bulabilecek sevgili Eren GüNAY'ın yaşama olan bağlılığı ve heyecanından sonra şuna karar verdim; "buradaki insanların bir kısmını değil hapishaneye kibrit kutusuna koysanız hayatlarını güle oynaya devam ettirirler." Her birinin, şu halde bile birbirleriyle; "sana 36 yıl mı istiyorlar bende iki müebbet var oğlum" diye takılabildikleri bir ruh halinden ya kaçık oldukları ya da çok sağlam bir ruha sahip olduklarını çıkarabilirsiniz._


_Elbette bu, Türk askeri olmanın, Bahriyenin bizlere kazandırdığı eşsiz disiplinin bir eseri! Bu ruh haline sahip ve her biri iftiraya uğramış bu insanların, hapiste sevdiklerine hasret kalmalarına sebep olan hainler, bir ömür bu insanların ayaklarını yıkasalar günahlarının kefaretini ödeyemezler, ödeyemeyecekler. Hapishaneye girmeden önce beni en çok pencerelerdeki parmaklıkların rahatsız edeceğini düşünmüştüm. Ancak 26 şubat sabahı saat sabahın yedisinde işlemlerimiz bitip koğuşlarımıza gittiğimizde, ufacık bir odada 21-22 saat üzerinize bir demir kapı kapatılıyor olması daha ağırıma gitti. Allah'tan içeriden kapının ihtişamı ve ağırlığı o kadar hissedilmiyor. Bir de içeride yaşamı kolaylaştıran ve iftiraya uğramanın acısını hafifleten siz dışarıdaki sevenlerimiz, kısacık sürede neredeyse her gün ziyaretimize gelen sınıf arkadaşlarımız, emekli Komutanlarımız, 30 yıldır görmediğimiz ama kalbinden geçip ziyarete gelen, evini, gelirini, imkanını paylaşmayı teklif eden abilerimiz/büyüklerimiz, ailelerimiz, hiçbir şey yapamasa bir mektup/kitapla gönül alan ülkemizin yüreği pırıl pırıl insanları. Bu vesileyle Hasdal Ceza ve Tutuk Evini akın akın ziyaretleriyle yaşanılır kılan, Türkiye'nin şu sıkıntılı ekonomik koşullarında imkanlarını paylaşmayı teklif eden/paylaşan tüm sevenlerimize şahsım ve tüm Bahriyeli Hasdal mahpusları adına teşekkürlerimizi ve şükranlarımızı sunuyorum._


_Ancak bu coşkunun bir yan etkisi de hapisteki tüm Kara ve Jandarma Subaylarının şaka yollu sordukları; "acaba bizi de bu saatten sonra Bahriyeli yaparlar mı?" sorusu oldu. Biliyorum uzun elektronik postalar çok rağbet görmüyor/okunmuyor ve bu konular da belki size çok uzak. Ancak şunu unutmayın; bir yangın size ne kadar uzak görünürse görünsün hiçbir şey yapmadıkça gelip muhakkak sizi bulacaktır._


_Bir şeyler yapmak niyetinde iseniz, az da tanısanız bir gününüzü ayırıp Hasdal'da birini ziyaret edin ya da ona mektup yazın. Hiç tanımadığınız birini ne kadar mutlu edeceğinizi ve ona dayanma azmi vereceğinizi tahmin edemezsiniz. Tutuklandığımda çok üzülmedim; yaklaşık bir yıldır göremediğim SAT kardeşlerimi görecektim. Tahliye edildiğimde çok sevinmedim, içeride kardeşlerim, arkadaşlarım, Komutanlarım kaldı. Bir gün üzerimizdeki tüm bu uğursuzluk kalktığında, bize bu oyunları oynayanlar bulunduğunda, bu oyunlara bilerek ve isteyerek alet olanlar adaletle yargılandığında, tüm sevenlerimizle dışarıda buluştuğumuzda, sevincimiz tam olacak._


_Günlük koşuşturma içinde bazen çok bunalırsanız, çok zor şartlar altında, iftiraya uğramış bir grup denizcinin, disiplinlerinden hiç taviz vermeden yaşamaya çalıştıklarını, her yemeğin sonunda "Allah devletimize milletimize zeval vermesin, hiç bir faydamız olmadığı halde bugün de karnımız doyurdu." diye dua ederek sofradan kalktıklarını unutmayın._


_Ve unutmayın; zenginlik, bindiğiniz arabanın markası, oturduğunuz evin semti, metrekaresi, aldığınız maaştaki sıfır sayısı, unvanınızdaki kalabalık değil; çocuğunuz uyurken odasına gidip üstünü örtebilmek, eşinizle karşılıklı kahve içip sohbet edebilmek, ince belli cam bardakta çay içebilmek, plastik değil metal çatal bıçakla yemek yiyebilmek, havuç rendeleyebilmek, tuvalette gazete okuyarak ve istediğiniz kadar ses çıkararak ihtiyacınızı giderebilmek, uzağa bakabilmek, çıplak ayak yağmurda toprağa basabilmek ve istediğinizde yalnız kalabilmektir._


_Hayatın kıymetini özgürken bilin, hapiste olmak dünyadan habersiz şarkı söyleyen kuşların sesini duymanıza engel değildir, her duyduğunuza inanmayın, gerçekleri ortaya çıkana kadar araştırın, şikayet etmeyin, sevdikleriniz yanınızdayken onlara zaman ayırın, asla ümidinizi kaybetmeyin, en zor şartlarda bile peşinizi bırakmayacak, sizden ümidini kesmeyecek, savaşçı ve sizi gerçekten seven bir eş (sağol sevgili karım) ve iyi bir avukat bulun, son olarak da imkanınız varsa Bahriyeye katılın. Hayatınızda yaşayamayacağını z her türlü duyguyu size yaşatacağını garanti ediyorum; gurur, aidiyet, vazgeçmeme, dayanıklılık, sevgi, saygı, ihanet, sırtından bıçaklama, komplo, iftira, ama yine sonunda sevgi, sevgi, sonsuz bir vatan, millet, deniz aşkı._


_Allah zalimleri sevmez. İftira atan, komplo kuran, yalan söyleyen, ne bu dünyada ne ahrette hayretmez. Bir gün tüm gerçekler ortaya çıktığında kazanan yine Türkiye, ülkemiz, insanımız, Bahriyemiz olacak. O güne kadar inanmaktan ve bu inancı yaymaktan vazgeçmeyin. Hepinize en derin sevgi ve saygılarımı sunarken, kısa süren ve umarım tekrarlanmayacak mahpusluğum sırasında ailemi sesiyle dahi olsa yalnız bırakmayan, beni oralarda unutmayan, iki gündür telefonlarımızı susturmayan, tüm sınıf arkadaşlarıma, silah arkadaşlarıma, sevenlerime, teşekkür ediyor, halen hapiste olan büyüklerimizden ve kardeşlerimizden ilginizi eksiltmeyin diyorum. Yokluğum sırasında ailesinde kayıpları olan tüm arkadaşlarıma da baş sağlığı diliyorum._


*Ali TüRKşEN, Dz.Kur.Kd.Alb.*


*Kısa bir süre HASDAL Ceza ve Tutukevi B-2 koğuşu mahpuslarından"*

...

----------


## bozok

*TRT'den 'kamyon haberi' itirafı*



*Geçtiğimiz ay Ankara'da polis tarafından durdurulan TSK'ya ait kamyon haberini yanlı verdiği gerekçesiyle hakkında Meclis'e soru önergesi verilen TRT'nin verdiği cevap tam bir itiraf niteliğinde.*



TRT, CHP Zonguldak milletvekili Ali İhsan Köktürk’ün, TRT’nin, TSK’ya ait bir kamyonda seri numarası olmayan bomba taşındığı şeklindeki ve “suçta kullanılacak bomba” imajı verilen haberlerinin TSK’ya karşı psikolojik asimetrik savaş kapsamında mı yapıldığı şeklindeki soru önergesine cevap verdi. 


TRT Genel Müdür Vekili Ahmet Koyuncu imzasıyla soru önergesine cevaben yayımlanan yazıda şöyle denildi: 

Muhabirimizin seri numarasız el bombalarının Milas/Güllük’ten Oğulbey (Ankara) Kışlası’na seri numarası verilmesi faaliyeti kapsamında nakledildiğine ilişkin Genelkurmay Başkanlığı üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’nın Görevlendirilme Belgesi’ndeki bilgilere ulaşmış ve doğruluğundan emin olunca da bunu kamuoyuyla paylaşmıştır.” dedi. 


TRT böylelikle muhabirinin aldığı bilgide yer alan, “Seri numarası konulmak üzere taşınan bombalar” bölümünü habere koymayarak durumu olduğundan farklı göstermeye çalıştığını itiraf etmiş oldu. 

10 Mart tarihinde Ankara’da polis tarafından, e-posta yoluyla yapılan bir ihbar neticesinde durdurulan ancak TSK’ya ait olduğu anlaşılan kamyona dair TRT, flaş ibaresiyle bir haber geçmiş ve verdiği haberde, “Seri numarası olmayan bombaların taşındığı TSK’ya ait kamyon” ifadesi geçmişti. Daha sonra ise, kamyonda taşınan bombaların seri numarası işlenmek üzere Muğla’dan Ankara’ya getirilmekte olduğu ve bu durumun daha ilk andan itibaren Genelkurmay tarafından polis ve savcılık yetkililerine bildirildiği ortaya çıkmıştı. 


CHP Zonguldak Milletvekili Ali İhsan Köktürk TRT’nin bu haberine ilişkin olarak TRT’den sorumlu Devlet Bakanı Bülent Arınç’a TRT’nin bu eksik ve yanlı haberinin TSK’ya karşı yürütülen asimetrik psikolojik harekatın bir parçası mı olduğu şeklinde bir soru önergesi verdi. Köktürk’ün soru önergesinin cevabı cuma günü geldi. TRT’den resmi bir yazı olarak gelen cevapta şunlar kaydediliyor: 


“Muhabirimizin seri numarasız el bombalarının Milas/Güllük’ten Oğulbey (Ankara) Kışlası’na seri numarası verilmesi faaliyeti kapsamında nakledildiğine ilişkin Genelkurmay Başkanlığı üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı’nın Görevlendirilme Belgesi’ndeki bilgilere ulaşmış ve doğruluğundan emin olunca da bunu kamuoyuyla paylaşmıştır.” 


Oysa, TRT bu haberi geçtiğinde bombaların seri numarası taşımadığına yer vermiş ancak bombaların seri numarası işlenmek üzere Ankara’ya taşındığı bilgisine yer vermemişti. Haberin en önemli unsuru atlanmış olduğu için de, ortaya, “Seri numarası olmayan bombaları taşıyan TSK kamyonu” imajı çıkmıştı.


*Safile Usul - Gazeteport* / 17.04.2010

----------


## bozok

*Poyrazköy DVD'leri TüBİTAK'a* 

**

*16.04.2010 - 11:03 / gazeteport.com*

_''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında Poyrazköy'de yapılan kazılarda ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin 5'i tutuklu 17 kişinin yargılandığı davanın duruşmasında, Levent Bektaş'ın avukatları tarafından imza taklit makinesiyle Cumhuriyet Savcısı Ercan şafak'ın imzasının ''Kafes Eylem Planı'' başlıklı belgeye atılmasına ilişkin bir video izlettirildi._ 

_''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında Poyrazköy'de yapılan kazılarda ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin görülen davada, dava konusu 1 no'lu CD ile 3 no'lu DVD'nin inceleme için TüBİTAK'a gönderilmesine karar verildi._

*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Heyeti Başkanı Vedat Yılmazabdurrahmanoğlu, savunmasını yapmak üzere tutuklu sanık Ercan Kireçtepe'ye söz vermek istedi. 

Buna karşı çıkan Levent Bektaş'ın avukatı Celal ülgen, savunmanın tek ve bütün olduğunu, sanık savunma yaptıktan sonra avukatına söz verilmesi gerektiğini, bunun kesintiye uğratılamayacağını söyledi. üye hakim Mehmet Karababa'nın, Kireçtepe'nin savunmasına geçilmesi konusunda Yılmazabdurrahmanoğlu'na destek vermesi üzerine ülgen, *''Sayın üye müdahale ediyor. Mahkemeyi kim yönetiyor?''* diye konuştu*.* Bunun üzerine Yılmazabdurrahmanoğlu, savunma yapması için Bektaş'ın avukatlarına söz verdi. 




Bektaş'ın avukatlarından Celal ülgen, *''Yargılamada silahların denkliğinin eşit olmadığını, savcıların hakimlerle aynı seviyede, avukatların ise daha aşağıda oturduğunu, bunun da adliye binası yapılırken savcıların marangozlara olan yakınlığından kaynaklandığını''* söyledi*.*

*SUüLAMALAR SAT KOMANDOLARINA VE TSK'YA HAKARET haberi için tıklayınız*

*''MARANGOZLAR VATAN HAİNİ DEğİL''*
Savcı Nuri Ahmet Saraç ise *''Marangozlar vatan haini değil, bu ülkenin evladı. Biz tüm meslek gruplarına eşit mesafedeyiz''* dedi. 

Mahkeme heyetinden izin isteyerek savunmasını oturduğu yerden yapan ülgen, dün müvekkiline yapılan çapraz sorgu sırasında *''Neden siz? Sizi özel kılan bir husus var mı?''* diye soruların yöneltildiğini hatırlattı. 

Bunun sadece Bektaş'a yönelik bir tuzak olmadığını söyleyen ülgen, sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü: 

*''Bu askerler ülkemizin kahraman askerleridir, kahramanlarıdır. Olayın bütününe baktığımızda görevi sırasında üç altın madalya alan bir subayın, Suriye'den Apo'yu getiren komutanın Ergenekon'da sanık olduğunu görürüz. Demek ki burada birçok subay hedef alınıyor. Aslında hedef alınan TSK'dır. Aslında hedef alınan Türkiye'dir. Aslında hedef alınan çağdaşlıktır. Aslında hedef alınan Mustafa Kemal'dir. Bunu ne kamuoyu, ne sayın savcılar, ne de biz görmezden gelebiliriz.''* 



Avukat ülgen, adil bir yargılama için mahkemeden bazı bilgi ve belgeler istediklerini, ancak sonuç alamadan savunma yapmak durumunda kaldıklarını vurguladı. 

Müvekkilinden ele geçirilen ve delil olarak iddianamede geçen CD'lerin gerçek olup olmadığının bilinmediğini ifade eden ülgen, sanık telefonlarının dinlenmesine ilişkin mahkeme kararının da dava dosyasında bulunmadığını belirtti. 

Sanık avukatlarından belge ve bilgilerin kaçırıldığını, bu nedenle karanlık odada savunma yaptıklarını söyleyen ülgen, bunun Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi hükümlerine aykırı olduğunu söyledi. 

*''Müvekkilimin yakalanması ve gözaltına alınması sırasında birçok hukuksuzluk gerçekleşmiştir'' diyen ülgen, arama ve el koyma işlemleri sırasında da birçok yasa dışılık yapıldığını, arama kararlarında Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu'nu 117. maddesinin uygulanmasını da anlayamadığını ifade etti.* 

*''BARKOVİZYONA NEDEN BAKMIYORSUNUZ'' TARTIşMASI*
ülgen, barkovizyonu kullanarak bir şeyler anlattığı sırada hakim ve savcıların önlerine bakmasına tepki göstererek, *''Niçin ekrana bakmıyorsunuz? Bakmayacaksanız neden görsel savunma yapıyoruz? Anlamıyorum''* dedi. 

Bunun üzerine Yılmazabdurrahmanoğlu da barkovizyona bakmak zorunda olmadıklarını söyledi. 

Müvekkilinin ev ve iş yerinin aranması kararı ile bu kararı talep eden yazının aynı bilgisayardan çıktığını öne süren ülgen, iddia makamı ile kararı verecek olan hakimin bu yakınlığını anlayamadığını söyledi. 

ülgen, sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü: 

*HUKUKSUZ GüZALTI YAPILDI*
*''Arama kararı varsa önce bu yapılacak. Kararda 'bilgisayarları al gel' demiyor. Burada hukuksuzluk vardır. Müzekkerede mevcut delillerle birlikte yeni delillerin bulunması durumunda yakala diyor. Ancak arama kararıyla yeni delil bulunamıyor, ancak yakalama yapılıyor. Oysa müzekkerede bir suç unsuru bulabilirsen yakala deniyor. Ayrıca arama sırasında el konulan CD ve DVD'lerin seri numarası alınmamış ve torbaya konulmamış. Sadece son aramada el konulan şeyler torbaya konulmuştur. Bunların tamamı yasa dışıdır.''* 

ülgen, savcının kendisine 11 Mayıs 2009'da ulaşacak planı 27 Nisan'da Günay'a sormasının bir komplo tezgahının hazırlandığının kanıtı olduğunu savunurken, duruşmayı izleyenler tarafından alkışlandı. 

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Vedat Yılmazabdurrahmanoğlu ise alkışlayanları uyararak, dinleyicilerin sessiz olmasını istedi. 

*EK GüZALTI SüRESİ SKANDALI*
Müvekkili hakkındaki gözaltı süresinin bitiminden yaklaşık bir saat sonra ek bir kararla uzatıldığını, gözaltı süresinin bitmesinin hemen ardından şüphelinin serbest bırakılması gerektiğini, ancak bunun yapılmadığını anlatan ülgen, savcıların gözaltı süresi konusunda bir hata yapıldığını anlamaları üzerine el yazısıyla belgeye *''İki saat yol hariç''* notunu düştüklerini kaydetti*.* 

Bektaş'ın diğer avukatı Hüseyin Ersöz ise, bir dijital verinin delil olarak nitelendirilebilmesi için olayı temsil ediyor, akla, mantığa ve hukuka uyuyor olması gerektiğini dile getirdi. 

Suçlulardan elde edilen dijital verilerin bilirkişilerce incelemesi gerektiğini anlatan Ersöz, ancak müvekkilinden elde edilen dijitallerin Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü'nde görevli polislerce incelendiğini savundu. 

Bunun hukuka aykırı olduğunu ifade eden Ersöz, dijital verilerdeki bir dokümanda yapılacak en ufak değişikliğin, o dosyanın ''hash'' değerinde değişikliğe neden olacağını söyledi. 

Avukat Ersöz, şöyle konuştu: *''Aramada el konulan dijitallerin delil sayılabilinmesi için kopyalarının ve dokümanların hash değerinin alınması gerekir. Alınmamışsa bunlar delil sayılmaz. Müvekkilimin evinde ve iş yerinde yapılan aramada el konulan dokümanlar için bunlar yapılmamıştır. Eğer kopyalama ve hash değer alınmamışsa dokümanda sonradan kolaylıkla değişiklik yapılır. Dokümanlarda değişiklik yapılıp yapılmadığını sadece hash değerle anlarız''* 

*SAVCININ İMZASI EYLEM PLANINDA*
Hüseyin Ersöz, mahkeme heyeti ve duruşmadakilere barkovizyondan ıslak imzanın taklit edilmesi ve belgelerde kullanılan imzaların başka belgelere kopyalanarak kullanılmasıyla ilgili iki video izletti. 

Bu videolarda Cumhuriyet Savcısı Ercan şafak'ın *''Kafes Eylem Planı'' iddianamesindeki imzaları, imza makinesi tarafından okunmasının ardından ''Kafes Eylem Planı''* olduğu iddia edilen belgeye atıldı. 

İmzaların kopya edilmesinin mümkün olduğunu belirterek, bu videolarla ilgili teknik açıklamalarda bulunan avukat Ersöz, imza taklit makinelerinin 800 dolar ile 4 bin dolar arasında değişen fiyatlarla alınabileceğini de ifade etti. Bunun üzerine üye hakim Mehmet Karababa, avukat Celal ülgen'e*, ''Makineyle atılan imzaların, makineyle atıldığını tespit edebilecek bir bilim kurulu var mı? İmza taklitleri bilimsel kurullar ve adli tıp tarafından tespit edilebilir mi?''* diye sordu*.* 

Avukat ülgen de *''taklit imza''* konusundaki başka bir davasından örnek vererek, sahte imzanın bilimsel kurullar tarafından tespit edilebileceğini, ama bunu mahkemelere anlatamadıklarını sözlerine ekledi. 

Söz alan Cumhuriyet Savcısı Nuri Ahmet Saraç ise mahkeme salonunun kutsal olduğunu ve bir arena sayılmaması gerektiğini belirterek, avukat Celal ülgen'in *''yargılamada savcıların hakimlerle aynı seviyede oturmaması gerektiği ve savcıların marangozlara yakınlığı''* ile ilgili sözleri nedeniyle duruşma adabına aykırı hareket etmekten ikaz edilmesini istedi. 

*KİREüTEPE, ''KARDAK'A TüRK BAYRAğI ASTIM"* 
''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında Poyrazköy'de yapılan kazılarda ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin haklarında dava açılan sanıklar arasında yer alan Yarbay Ercan Kireçtepe, *''Kardak krizi''*nde adaya Türk bayrağı asan personellerden biri olduğu için devlet tarafından üstün cesaretle ödüllendirildiğini söyledi. 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde barkovizyon sunumuna devam eden tutuklu sanık Levent Bektaş'ın avukatı Hüseyin Ersöz, *''Kafes eylem planı''*nın bir görüntü CD'sine gizlenmesini sağladığı iddia edilen *''Datastash''* programı hakkında mahkeme heyetine bilgi verdi. 

Söz konusu Singapur menşeili programın aslında bir sıkıştırma programı olduğunu ve ultra gizlilik taşıyan bir program olarak kabul edilemeyeceğini anlatan Ersöz, bu programla belgenin görüntüye gizlenmesi sonucu görüntü boyutunun arttığını ve buradan görüntüye belge eklendiğinin anlaşılabileceğini ifade etti. 

Barkovizyon sunumunda '*'datastash''* programıyla dört tane jpeg formatlı belgeyi bir müzik klibine ekleyen Ersöz, daha sonra bu belgeleri programdan çıkararak masa üstüne kaydetti. 

Programın demosunun internetten indirilebileceğini ve herkes tarafından kullanılabileceğini öne süren Ersöz, programdan çıkarılan belgelerde, oluşturma tarihi olarak *''datastash''* programının kullanıldığı günün yazıldığını ve bu programın kullanılması nedeniyle *''oluşturma tarihine''* başka bir tarihi eklemenin mümkün olamayacağını kaydetti. 

Ersöz, ''*datastash''* programıyla gizlendiği iddia edilen söz konusu *''Kafes eylem planı''*nda, belgelerin oluşturulma tarihinin ise çelişkili olduğu için hukuka aykırı nitelik taşıdığını iddia etti. 

*BEKTAş İüİN TAHLİYE TALEBİ* 
Duruşmada söz alan Bektaş'ın avukatlarından Celal ülgen, Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu'nun (CMK) yanlış uygulanarak müvekkili Bektaş'ın yaklaşık bir yıldır tutuklu kalmasına neden olunduğunu ve tutuklamanın özgürlüğün kısıtlanmasıyla ilgili bir karar olduğunu belirterek, bütün yargılananların aksi kanıtlanıncaya kadar masum kabul edilmesi gerektiğini söyledi. 

Müvekkili Bektaş için tutuklama tedbirlerinin uygulanmasına gerek olmadığını ve Bektaş'ın tutuksuz da yargılanabileceğini savunan ülgen, daha fazla mağdur olmaması için Bektaş'ın tahliye edilmesini talep etti. Celal ülgen, mahkeme heyeti ile Cumhuriyet Savcısı'na Levent Bektaş'ın savunması ile savunmaya ilişkin çeşitli belgelerin bulunduğu bir dosya dağıttı. 

*TUTUKLU SANIK ERCAN KİREüTEPE* 
Duruşmada savunmasını yapması için söz verilen tutuklu sanıklardan Yarbay Ercan Kireçtepe, 1990 yılında SAT kursuna gönüllü başvurduğunu ve 1991'de bu kurstan mezun olduğunu belirterek, 1996 yılında Avrasya Feribotu'ndaki vatandaşların kurtarılması operasyonu ile aynı yıl Yunanistan ve Türkiye arasında baş gösteren *''Kardak krizi''*nde görev aldığını söyledi. 

Kireçtepe, Kardak Adası'na çıkıp Türk bayrağını dikenlerden biri olduğunu ve bu nedenle devlet tarafından üstün cesaret ve feragat ödülüyle ödüllendirildiğini aktardı. 

ünemli başka operasyonlarda da görev aldığını anlatan Kireçtepe, bir bütünün parçası olduğunu, görev yaptığı zamanlarda tek ceza bile almadığını, 2009 yılında *''silahlı terör örgütü üyesi''* olarak suçlanarak gözaltına alınıp tutuklandığını ve yaklaşık 12 aydır suçsuzluğunu kanıtlayamadığını ifade etti. 

Kendisine iftira atanların hak ettikleri cezayı çekeceğini umduğunu belirten Kireçtepe, SAT grubunda görev alan personelin, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin (TSK) başka hiçbir biriminde görülmeyecek şekilde bir arada ve uzun zaman aralıklarıyla çalıştığını kaydetti. 

SAT'tan arkadaşlarıyla yaptığı telefon görüşmelerinin doğal bir şey olduğunu ve konuşmamalarının mantıksızlık sayılması gerektiğini kaydeden Kireçtepe, arkadaşlarıyla konuşmalarının iddianamede *''örgüt bağlantısı''* olarak gösterildiğini dile getirdi. 

TSK'nın, personelin önemli konuları telefonda görüşmemesi konusunda duyarlı olduğunu ve önemli konuları telefonda görüşmemeleri kadar doğal bir şeyin olamayacağını savunan Kireçtepe, iddianamede arkadaşlarıyla yaptıkları telefon görüşmelerinde *''sonra görüşelim''* gibi sözlerinin örgütsel çalışma gibi gösterildiğini öne sürdü. 

*GüNAY: BEN OğLUMA 'BABAN TERüRİST' DEDİRTMEM*
''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında Poyrazköy'de yapılan kazılarda ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin açılan davanın tutuklu sanıklarından Binbaşı Eren Günay, ''Ben oğluma 'baban terörist' dedirtmem, dedirtmeyeceğim. Kendimi aklamak boynumun borcu olsun'' dedi. İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada savunmasını yapan Günay, komutanlarının ihbar mektuplarından kendilerini haberdar ettiğini söyledi. 

İhbar mektubunu bildikleri halde normal yaşamlarına devam ettiklerini belirten Günay, ''Bunun bir komplo olduğunun en büyük kanıtı da budur'' dedi. En az 15 yıl birlikte görev yaptıkları arkadaşlarıyla olan ilişkilerinde örgütsel bir bağlantı bulunmadığını anlatan Günay, ''Can çekişiyoruz. Lehimizde olan delilleri ortaya çıkarmak için can çekişiyoruz. Yaklaşık bir yıldır maalesef tutukluyuz ve şimdi huzurunuzdayız'' diye konuştu. 

23 Mayıs 2009 tarihinde gönderilen ihbar mektubunda kendisinin adının bulunmadığını kaydeden Günay, ''Sanıyorum ihbar mektubunu yazan kişi beni unuttu. Bunu böyle değerlendiriyorum'' ifadelerini kullandı. Poyrazköy'de bulunan silahların SAT envanterinde yer almadığını da anlatan Günay, ayrıca ''Kafes Eylem Planı''nda imzası olduğunun iddia edildiğini ancak iddianamedeki 17 adet imzasıyla söz konusu plandaki imzanın farklı olduğunu kaydetti. 

Devlete, millete zarar verecek hiçbir eylemde bulunmayacaklarını ifade eden Günay, bulunan mühimmatta SAT'taki hiçbir personelin parmak izinin de olmadığını savundu. El konulan bilgisayarlarında da suç unsurlarının olmadığını dile getiren Günay, ''Kafes Eylem Planı''ndaki imzaların da bilgisayarda oluşturulduğunu öne sürdü. 

''Komutan olacak bir subaydım. Mesleki hayatımız mahvedildi. şerefimiz bizden alındı. şerefimi, onurumu geri istiyorum'' diyen Günay, ''Bu iftira mektuplarını yazanları Allah'a havale ediyorum. Ben oğluma 'baban terörist' dedirtmem, dedirtmeyeceğim. Kendimi aklamak boynumun borcu olsun. Yüce heyetinize emanetiz. Vatan anamız, devlet babamız. Bizi asın ama devleti yıkmakla yargılamayın'' şeklinde konuştu. Bu sözler üzerinde salonda bulunan tutuklu sanıkların yakınlarının gözyaşlarına hakim olamadığı görüldü. Kendisi de duygulanan Günay, tahliyesini talep ederek savunmasını tamamladı. 

Bu sırada söz alarak ayağa kalkan Eren Günay'ın avukatı ve babası Ali Nurdoğan Günay, konuşamayarak tekrar yerine oturdu. 

*ERCAN KİREüTEPE: İHBAR MEKTUBUNDAN, 20 GüN üNCE HABERİM VARDI* 
''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında Poyrazköy'de yapılan kazılarda ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin açılan davada yargılanan tutuklu sanık Ercan Kireçtepe, 16 Nisan 2009'da güvenlik güçlerine ulaşan ihbar mektubundan, bu tarihten 20 gün önce haberi olduğunu söyledi. 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada savunmasını yapan Kireçtepe, Levent Bektaş'ın Mustafa Levent Göktaş'ı telefonla aradığını, Bektaş'ın numarasının kendi telefonunda kayıtlı olmasından dolayı suçlandığını öne sürdü. 

Bektaş'la olan arkadaşlığının sonsuza kadar devam edeceğini kaydeden Kireçtepe, arkadaşlarıyla yaptığı ve suç unsuru taşımayan telefon görüşmelerinin iddianamede delil olarak sunulduğunu savundu. Kireçtepe, iddianamede hakkında hiçbir somut suçlamanın da yapılamadığını ifade ederek, diğer sanıkların kendi aralarında yaptığı görüşmelerde adının geçmesinden dolayı da suçlandığını kaydetti. 

Suçlamaları ''asılsız'' olarak değerlendiren Kireçtepe, ''Hakkımda yazılan, mühimmatın gömülmesine ilişkin ihbar mektubundan 20 gün önce haberim vardı. 1 Nisan'da haberim oldu. Bu mühimmatı ben gömmüş olsam, 21 Nisana kadar geçen üç haftalık süreç içerisinde suç unsurlarını ve mühimmatı bulunduğu yerden çıkarır ve yok ederdim. Ama ben bunları bir iftira olarak nitelendirdim, üzerinde bile durmadım'' diye konuştu. 

Kireçtepe, ihbar mektubundan, şu anda mahkeme salonunda bulunan Mustafa Turhan Ecevit dışında hiç kimseye, aralarında örgüt bağlantısı olduğu öne sürülen sanıklara da bahsetmediğini vurguladı. ''Asılsız'' olarak nitelendirdiği ihbar mektuplarına çok fazla güvenilerek, kendilerinin suçlandığını savunan Kireçtepe, 23 şubattaki ihbar mektubunu gönderen kişi ya da kişilerin ''Hüseyin Vatansever'', 16 Nisandaki ihbar mektubunu gönderenlerin ise ''Lütfü Demir'' müstear isimlerini kullandıklarını kaydetti. 

İlk ihbar mektubunun iddia makamınca fazla ciddiye alınmadığını ancak ikinci ihbar mektubunun ardından müebbet hapis cezası istemiyle haklarında dava açıldığını ifade eden Kireçtepe, ''Her ihbar mektubunda adını değiştiren bir insana, buna insan demek de istemiyorum yaratıktır, nasıl bu kadar güvenilir?'' dedi. 

*''MüHİMMATIN İüERİSİNDEN 3 ADET KIL üIKTI''* 
Kireçtepe, 16 Nisan'daki ihbar mektubunun, kendilerinin suçlanmasında ana dayanak noktası olduğunu kaydederek, Poyrazköy'deki kazılarda ele geçirilen mühimmatın içerisinden uzunlukları 5.5, 9 ve 14 santimetre olan üç adet kıl çıktığını dile getirdi. Saçları dökük olan Kireçtepe'nin bu sözleri salonda gülüşmelere neden oldu. Sanıklarda bu uzunlukta ve renkte bir saç bulunmadığını anlatan Kireçtepe, Poyrazköy'deki kazılarda silah olmadığını, sadece mühimmat bulunduğunu söyledi. 

Bulunan mühimmatın TSK'ya ait olmadığının Genelkurmay Başkanı tarafından açıklandığını ifade eden Kireçtepe, Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanlığından savcılığa gönderilen yazıda da silah ve mühimmat envanterinde bir eksik olmadığının kaydedildiğini anlattı. 

Kireçtepe, 23 Mayıs 2009'da gönderilen ihbar mektubunda ise öncekilerden farklı isimlerin geçtiğini, bu mektupta mühimmatı Ali Türkşen, Ferudun Arslan ve Halil Cura'nın gömdüğünün anlatıldığını söyledi. SAT Grup Komutanlığında İtalyan menşeli fişekler kullanıldığını, Poyrazköy'de ise MKE yapımı mermiler bulunduğunu belirten Kireçtepe, ''Lav silahlarını neden boş gömelim, boş gömülen lav silahıyla eğitim yapılır mı?'' diye sordu. 

Kireçtepe, bulunan lav silahlarının 1990'da üretildiğini, 2010'da ise bu silahların imha edilmesi gerektiğini anlattı. 

Bulunan diğer mühimmatın da büyük ihtimalle kullanılamadığını ifade eden Kireçtepe, ''Bu mühimmat, eylemlerde kullanılmak için değil, bulunmak için gömülmüştür'' ifadesini kullandı. 

Levent Bektaş'a ait olduğu öne sürülen DVD'den çıkan ''Kafes Eylem Planı''nı kendisinin yazdığının iddia edildiğini aktaran Kireçtepe, ''Bu evrakta o kadar önemli hatalar var ki bunu yarbay rütbesindeki biri değil ancak bir teğmen yapabilir. Bu planı hazırlayan komutanın isminin baş harflerinin evrakta olması gerekir. Benim hazırladığım öne sürülüyor. Ancak dokümanda ismimin baş harfleri yok'' şeklinde konuştu. 

*''PLANIN İüERİğİNDE MANTIKSIZLIKLAR VAR''* 
Kireçtepe, planda askeri literatürde kullanılan bazı ifadelerin geçtiğini de iddia ederek, planın içeriğinde mantıksızlıklar bulunduğunu kaydetti. 

Evinde ve bilgisayarlarında yapılan incelemede hiçbir suç unsuru bulunamadığını söyleyen Kireçtepe, ''Kafes Eylem Planı''ndaki imzanın da kendisine ait olduğunun öne sürüldüğünü anlattı. Kireçtepe, ''Plandaki imza bilgisayarda oluşturulmuştur. Polis raporlarında imzanın benim olduğu net bir şekilde ifade edilmiyor ancak iddianamede sanki kesinmiş gibi yazıldı'' diye konuştu. Kireçtepe, avukat Kemal Saraçoğlu'nun, ''İddianamenin 106'ncı sayfasında, 'Amerikalılardan silah alınıp gömüldüğü' ifadeleri yer alıyor. Böyle bir şey oldu mu?'' sorusu üzerine, böyle bir şeyden haberi olmadığını, 2002'deki tezkere krizinden sonra Amerikalıların birliklerine gelmediğini söyledi. Savunmasını tamamlayan Kireçtepe, tahliyesini talep etti. 

*"DEVLETE HİZMETİM İLK SIRADA"* 
''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında Poyrazköy'de yapılan kazılarda ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin haklarında dava açılan sanıklardan Binbaşı Erme Onat, ''Ben devlete hizmeti hayatımın ilk sırasına koymuş bir askerim'' dedi. 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada savunmasını yapan Onat, 1993'te Deniz Harp Okulundan teğmen olarak mezun olduğunu ve 1995'te SAT üzel İhtisas Kursuna başladığını belirterek, 2009 yılına kadar SAT Grup Komutanlığında çeşitli görevler yaptığını ve tertemiz bir sicili olduğunu ifade etti. ''Ben devlete hizmeti hayatımın ilk sırasına koymuş bir askerim'' diyen Onat, suçlamalardan hiçbirini kabul etmediğini, terör örgütüne üye olmadığı gibi Poyrazköy'de bulunan mühimmatlarla da hiçbir ilgisi bulunmadığını ve bir yıldır haksız yere cezaevinde yattığını söyledi. 

Evindeki aramalarda herhangi bir suç unsuruna rastlanmadığını, DNA ve parmak izi incelemelerinde kendisiyle ilgili herhangi bir sonuca ulaşılmadığını savunan Onat, görgü tanıklarının ifadesine göre eşkali belirlenen Poyrazköy'e mühimmatları gömen esmer, bıyıklı insanlara benzemediğini kaydetti. 

Onat, Genelkurmay Başkanlığının, mühimmatlarla ilgili ''Envanterimizde eksik yoktur'' açıklaması yaptığını ve mühimmatların SAT Grup Komutanlığına ait olmadığının tespit edildiğini dile getirdi. Erme Onat, mühimmatları Grup Komutanlığından azar azar çıkararak dere yatağına gömmelerinin söz konusu olmayacağını, bunun mantık dışı olduğunu belirterek, kendisi ve ihbarlarda adı geçenlerin gömülen mühimmatla ilgileri olduğuna dair herhangi bir tanık ifadesi veya delil bulunmadığını savundu. 

''üzel yetiştirilmiş bir personelim. SAT'ta görev yapmaktan her zaman iftihar ediyorum'' diyen Onat, devlet memuru olduğunu ve komutanının izni olmadan değil yurt dışına, garnizon dışına çıkmasının dahi söz konusu olamayacağını söyledi. Onat, ailesiyle Bulgaristan'a gittiğini ve bunun için bir ay öncesinden izin aldığını hatırlatarak, kendileri hakkında yapılan ihbarların yalan ve asılsız olduğunu ifade etti. 

*''1 şUBATTA YURT DIşINA üIKMIşTIM''* 
İhbar mektuplarında 2 şubat 2009'da patlayıcıları Poyrazköy'deki yere gömerken görüldüğünün iddia edildiğini anlatan Onat, ''Oysa ben 1 şubat 2009'da yurt dışına çıkmıştım. Pasaportumda da yazar bu tarih. Ama lehime olan bu delilin, iddianame ve eklerinde yer almamasını da mahkemenin dikkatine sunuyorum'' dedi. Erme Onat, 16 kişiyi kapsayan ihbarları yapan kişinin, ayrı görev yerlerinde oldukları için birbirlerini bile tanımayan kişileri tanımasının mümkün olmayacağının değerlendirilmesi gerektiğini belirtti. 

''1'inci hücre lideri'' olarak değerlendirildiği ''Kafes Eylem Planı'' ile hiçbir ilgisi bulunmadığını ifade eden Onat, duruşmada, bu plana ekleme yapılabileceğinin avukatlarca anlatıldığını dile getirdi. Planın askeri yazım kurallarına ve askeri hiyerarşiye uymadığını söyleyen Onat, el konulan DVD'lerin içeriğinin hukuki delil sayılamayacağını ve savcılığın kanaatlere yönelik delil yaratmaya çalıştığını öne sürdü. 

''Mesai arkadaşlarımın birbirleriyle telefon görüşmesi yapması ve yemek yemelerinin örgütsel bağ olarak algılanmasını bir binbaşı olarak algılayamıyorum'' diyen Onat, ''25 yıllık Atatürk milliyetçisi bir asker olduğunu, askerlerin şerefleri için yaşadıklarını ve kendisine verilecek en büyük cezanın terörist olarak gösterilmek olduğunu'' anlattı. Devletin subayının kaçma şüphesi olmayacağını ve bu şüphe nedeniyle tutuklu olmasının ağrına gittiğini belirten Onat, ''Bu lekeyi temizlemem boynumun borcudur. Benim için bu leke ölümden daha ağırdır. Bu lekeyle kimselerin yüzüne bakamam'' dedi. 

*SANIK EREN GüNAY* 
Duruşmada savunma yapan tutuklu sanıklardan Binbaşı Eren Günay da 1992'de Deniz Harp Okulundan mezun olduğunu, 1997'de başladığı SAT kursunu birincilikle bitirdiğini ve İzmir'de resmi olarak görevdeyken arandığını duyar duymaz izin alarak ifade vermeye İstanbul'a geldiğini söyledi. 

Günay, kendi rızasıyla ifadeye gelen bir subay olarak emniyette 72 saat gözetim altında tutulduğunu, makul yargılama süresinin aşıldığını savunarak, ''23 yıldır TSK'ya muhabbet ile hizmet etmekteyim. üç madalya ve cesaret ödülü aldım. Keşke şehit olsaydım da kendi ülkemde bu iftiralara maruz kalmasaydım'' diye konuştu. 

*DVD VE CD'LERİN TüBİTAK'A GüNDERİLMESİ İSTENDİ* 
''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında Poyrazköy'de yapılan kazılarda ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin görülen davada, Cumhuriyet Savcısı Nuri Ahmet Saraç, ''Poyrazköy Keçilik bölgesindeki kazılarda alınan dört ayrı toprak numunesinde kimyasal ve jeolojik rapor için çalışma yapılıp yapılmadığının'' İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğünden sorulmasını talep etti. 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, bazı tutuksuz sanıkların avukatı şeref Dede, müvekkilleri hakkındaki adli kontrol uygulamasının kaldırılmasını talep etti. Dede, ''Adli kontrol, askeri kontrolden daha mı kuvvetli? Kıdemli albay buraya gelmek için birliğinden izin kağıdı alıyor. Bu insanlar füze yüklü gemileri komuta ediyor. Adli kontrol uygulaması olabilir mi?'' diye sordu. 

Tutuksuz sanık Halil Cura'nın avukatı da mahkeme heyetinden adli kontrol uygulamasının kaldırılmasını talep etti. 

Duruşmada, avukatların talepleriyle ilgili görüşü sorulan Cumhuriyet Savcısı Saraç ise ''21 ve 24 Nisan 2009 tarihlerinde Poyrazköy Keçilik mevkisinde yapılan kazılarda alınan 4 ayrı toprak numunesinde kimyasal ve jeolojik rapor için çalışma yapılıp yapılmadığının'' İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğünden sorulmasını talep etti. 

Saraç, Levent Bektaş'ın ofisinde yapılan aramada ele geçirilen 1 nolu CD ile ''Kafes Eylem Planı''nın da içerisinde yer aldığı iddia edilen 3 nolu DVD'nin içindeki belgelerin oluşturulma tarihi ve sonradan değişiklik yapılıp yapılmadığının tespiti için bu CD ve DVD'lerin TüBİTAK'a gönderilmesini istedi. 

Sanıkların savunmalarına diyeceği bir şey olmadığını belirten Saraç, adli kontrol uygulamasının kaldırılması ve tahliye yönündeki taleplerin ise reddedilmesini istedi. 

*GELDİKAYA: EVİMDE BULUNAN MüHİMMAT BANA AİTTİR* 
''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında Poyrazköy'de yapılan kazılarda ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin haklarında dava açılan tutuklu sanıklardan Ergin Geldikaya, üsküdar'daki evinde bulunan mühimmat ve silahların kendisine ait olduğunu söyledi. 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada savunmasını yapan Geldikaya, iddianamede, iş yerinde yakalandığı yönünde ifade bulunduğunu ancak kendisinin bunun kabul etmediğini söyledi. 

İş yerine gelen polislerin kendisini Narkotik şube'ye davet ettiğini kaydeden Geldikaya, emniyette ise kendisine Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğüne gitmesi gerektiğinin söylendiğini aktardı. 

''Yakalamak'' fiilinin kaçak kişiler için kullanıldığını savunan Geldikaya, kaçmak istemesi durumunda kimsenin yakalanmayacağını öne sürdü. 

''üsküdar'daki evimde bulunan mühimmat ve tabancalar bana aittir'' diyen Ergin Geldikaya, sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü: 

''Evimde bulunan iki tabancanın da ruhsatı var. şırnak'ta şehit olan yeğenimden kalan tabancayı da noter kanalıyla üzerime aldım. Ayrıca şehit olan arkadaşlarıma ait eşyaları da hatıra olarak sakladım. Savunma tipi el bombasının da yurt dışında görev yaptığım sırada, 'Biz Amerikalıyız, dünyayı yönetiriz' diyen Amerikalı bir askeri personelden el çabukluğuyla aldım ve ona 'ünce üzerindeki bombaya sahip çık' dedim. El bombasını daha sonra İspanya'dan getirerek ülkeye soktum. O günden bu yana da saklıyorum. Evimde bin 960 adet de mermi bulundu. Bunların yaklaşık bin 200'ü atış için kullanılan mermilerdir.'' 

Atış sporu yaptığını da kaydeden Geldikaya, ''Bin 200 mermi ancak benim bir haftada antrenmanda kullandığım mermidir. Atış sporunu yapan birinin evinde bu mermilerin bulunması gayet doğaldır'' dedi. 

''Gönül ilişkisi yaşadığı ve daha sonra evinden kovduğu'' S.S. adlı kadının, ''Ergenekon sanıklarıyla ilişkileri olduğu'' şeklindeki şikayetinin iddianamede yer aldığını anlatan Geldikaya, bu iddiaların asılsız olduğunu kaydetti. 

Buradaki en eski SAT komandosunun kendisi olduğunu ve görev süresi boyunca başarılar elde ettiğini ifade eden Geldikaya, ''Yıllarca devletimize, milletimize hizmet ettik. Gözümüz Karadeniz, Ege ve Akdeniz'de iken hançeri sırtımızdan yediğimizi anladık. Buraya gelince de vatanın kuyusunu kazanların elinin bu hançerde olduğunu gördük. Vatan topraklarındaki zindanlar bize sırça köşk gibi gelir. Ama bize 'terörist' denilmesi çok ağrıma gidiyor'' şeklinde konuştu. 

KKTC'nin de arasında bulunduğu dokuz farklı ülkede görev yaptığını anlatan Geldikaya, SAT komandolarının dünyanın en zor eğitimlerinden geçirildiğini ve hayatın normal akışına ters bir yaşamları olduğunu söyledi. 

Tutuklu sanık Eren Günay'ın avukatı ve babası Ali Nurdoğan Günay ise şu anda Ege, Akdeniz ve Karadeniz'de en güçlü donanmanın Türkiye'ye ait olduğunu söyledi. 

Bu gücün birilerini rahatsız ettiğini savunan Günay, ''Bunun da Amerika olduğu kesin. Amerika, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerini kendi arzusuna göre şekillendirmeye çalışıyor. Bunun için de ordunun en seçkinlerinin bulunduğu Deniz Kuvvetlerinden buna başladı. Onun için de bu güzide personel lekelenmektedir'' ifadesini kullandı. 

''Polis bir yandan basına, bir yandan da savcılara servis yapıyor'' iddiasında bulunan Günay, davadaki sanıkların adil bir yargılamadan geçmeleri için iddianamenin detaylı bir şekilde incelenmesi gerektiğini söyledi. 

*CD VE DVD'LER TüBİTAK'A* 

''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında Poyrazköy'de yapılan kazılarda ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin görülen davada, dava konusu 1 no'lu CD ile 3 no'lu DVD'nin inceleme için TüBİTAK'a gönderilmesine karar verildi. 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada mahkeme heyeti, ara kararını açıkladı. 

Buna göre heyet, dava konusu 1 no'lu CD ile 3 no'lu DVD'nin inceleme için TüBİTAK'a gönderilerek, 1 no'lu CD'deki gizleme programı ile 3 no'lu DVD'deki ''Kafes Eylem Planı''nın hazırlanma tarihi ve özellikleri, hazırlandıkları bilgisayar, CD ve DVD'ye arama-el koyma tarihinden sonra ekleme ve müdahale yapılıp yapılmadığı hususlarında rapor yazılmasının istenmesine karar verdi. Kurula gönderilecek CD ve DVD'ye emniyet raporu, ek rapor ile el koyma tutanaklarının da eklenmesine hükmedildi. 

İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğünden, suça konu mühimmatla ilgili, Poyrazköy'de kazı yapıldığı sırada toprak numunesinin alınıp alınmadığı, alındıysa ne gibi bir işlem yapıldığı, toprak numunesine dayalı olarak gömü tarihi hususunda araştırma yapılıp yapılmadığı ve numunelerin halen ellerinde bulunup bulunmadığı hususlarının sorulması için yazı yazılmasını öngören heyet, buradan gelecek cevap yazısına göre numune hakkında bilirkişi incelemesi yaptırılıp yaptırılmamasının, mahkemede duruşma yapılmaksızın değerlendirilmesini kararlaştırdı. 

üzellikle tutuksuz sanıkların savunmalarının alınmamış olduğunu göz önünde bulunduran heyet, bir kısım sanık avukatlarının müvekkilleriyle ilgili adli kontrol talebinin kaldırılmasına yönelik taleplerinin reddine hükmetti. 

Suçun vasfı, mevcut delil durumu, atılı eylemlerin CMK'nın 100/3 ve devamı maddelerinde sayılan suçlardan olması nedeniyle sanıkların tahliye edilmesi yönündeki talepleri reddeden mahkeme heyeti, sanıkların tutukluluk hallerinin devamını kararlaştırdı. 

Mahkeme heyeti, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde devam eden ''Ergenekon'' dava dosyalarının iddianameleri ile dosyalara Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığından örgütle ilgili gelen yazı suretlerinin gelecek duruşmada savunmaları alınacak tüm sanıklara okunması ve buna karşı diyeceklerinin sorulmasının düşünülmesine de karar verdi. 

''Amirallere suikast'' ile ''Kafes Eylem Planı'' iddialarına ilişkin dava dosyalarının, bu dosyayla birleştirilmesi hususunun söz konusu davaların duruşmalarında değerlendirilmesine karar veren heyet, bir sonraki duruşmanın üç gün süreyle 14, 15 ve 16 Temmuz 2010'da yapılmasına hükmetti. 

*POYRAZKüY DAVASINDA 2. DURUşMA* 
İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmaya, tutuklu sanıklar emekli Deniz Binbaşı Levent Bektaş, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığında görevli Yarbay Ercan Kireçtepe, Binbaşı Erme Onat, Binbaşı Eren Günay ve Ergin Geldikaya ile tutuksuz sanıklar Tuğamiral Levent Görgeç, Yarbay Mustafa Turhan Ecevit, Ali Türkşen, Halil Cura, Ferudun Arslan, Sadettin Doğan, İbrahim Koray üzyurt, Muharrem Nuri Alacalı, şafak Yürekli, Dora Sungunay, Tayfun Duman ve Mert Yanık katıldı. 

*CEZA İSTEMLERİ* 
İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcıları Ercan şafak ve Murat Yönder tarafından hazırlanan iddianamede, tutuklu sanıklar emekli Deniz Binbaşı Levent Bektaş, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığında görevli Yarbay Ercan Kireçtepe, Binbaşı Erme Onat ve Binbaşı Eren Günay ile tutuksuz sanık Yarbay Mustafa Turhan Ecevit'in, *''Cebir ve şiddet kullanarak TBMM'yi ortadan kaldırmaya, kısmen veya tamamen görevlerini yapmasını engellemeye teşebbüs etmek'', ''Cebir ve şiddet kullanarak yürütme organını ortadan kaldırmaya, kısmen veya tamamen görevlerini yapmasını engellemeye teşebbüs etmek'' iddialarından ikişer kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis ile ''Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü üyesi olmak'', ''Patlayıcı madde bulundurmak'', ''6136 sayılı Ateşli Silahlar Kanunu'na muhalefet etmek''* gerekçeleriyle de 29,5 ile 57'şer yıl arasında hapis cezalarına çarptırılmaları isteniyor. 

Tutuklu sanık Ergin Geldikaya'nın *''Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü üyesi olmak'', ''Patlayıcı madde bulundurmak'' ve ''6136 sayılı Ateşli Silahlar Kanunu'na muhalefet etmek'' iddialarından 17,5 ile 39 yıl arasında hapis cezasına çarptırılması isteminde bulunulan iddianamede, tutuksuz sanıklar Tuğamiral Levent Görgeç ile Ali Türkşen, Halil Cura, Ferudun Arslan, Sadettin Doğan, İbrahim Koray üzyurt, Muharrem Nuri Alacalı, şafak Yürekli, Dora Sungunay, Tayfun Duman ve Mert Yanık'ın da ''Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü üyesi oldukları''* gerekçesiyle, 7,5 ile 15'er yıl arasında hapis cezasına çarptırılması talep ediliyor. 

*(AA)*

----------


## bozok

*Kafes*


Poyrazköy davasına dün Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nde devam edildi. Levent Bektaş’ın avukatları Celal ülgen, Hüseyin Ersöz ve Serkan Günel savunma yaparken *çok ilginç çelişkilere* dikkati çektiler. ürneğin... Kafes Eylem Planı’nın şifrelerinin çözüldüğü iddia edilen inceleme 30 Nisan 2009 tarihinde başlatılıyor.

Ancak Eren Günay’ın 27 Nisan 2009 tarihinde alınan savcılık ifadesinde Levent Bektaş’ın evinde ele geçirilen bir DVD’de şifrelenmiş olarak *“kafes eylem planı”* bulunduğu ifade edilip bu konuda bir soru soruluyor. 

Yani, savcılık, kafes planının bulunduğu DVD’nin incelemesi başlamadan (içinde ne olduğu bilinmeden) üç gün önce bir sanığa kafes planıyla ilgili soru soruyor. *Bu nasıl oluyor?*

İki... İnceleme raporunda *“kafes adresler.xls”* dosyasının yaratılma tarihinin 4 Mayıs 2009 olduğu ama değiştirilme tarihinin 7 Mart 2009 olduğu görülüyor. Bu da çok garip!


*Melih AşIK* / MİLLİYET / 17.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*“TüRK SİLAHLI KUVVETLERİ MAHKEME SALONLARINA SIğMAZ”*



14.04.2010 

Mehmet Ali üelebi…

Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nda Kara Pilot Teğmen.

Ergenekon Davası’nın 20 aydır tutuklu sanığı.

şu an Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi’nde. 

Teğmen üelebi’nin Ergenekon Davası’nın duruşmasında yaptığı son savunmayı yorumsuz yayınlıyoruz. 

*İşte tarihe geçecek o savunma…*

*“13.Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanlığı’na

Sayın Başkan, Saygıdeğer Heyet;*

Atatürk'ten, yarattığı devrimlerden koparılmak istenen koşullarda yaşıyoruz, yaşatılıyoruz.

Mustafa Kemal düşüncesi en tehlikeli biçimde sorgulanıp zehirlenmektedir. İnsanlık tarihinde olağanüstü bir uygarlık devrimi gerçekleştirmiş kişiyi yıkmak isteyenlerin amacına hizmet edilmektedir.

Telefon tapelerimde; tarihi yaşayan, yaratan ve yazan ebedi önderimizin eseri TC Kuruluş Destanı, Nutuk, daha uygar bir geleceği güvenceye almak için Atanın Afet İnan’a yazdırdığı Medeni bilgiler, ülkemizin tapusu Lozan’ı konu edinen ve ülkenin birliğini amaç güden cümleler suç unsuru olarak görülerek kalın ve büyük puntolarla işaretlenmiştir.

Nutuk'u ancak, Mustafa Kemal’in ışığından ruhları kamaşan yarasalar,
Medeni bilgileri ancak medeniyet düşmanı ahlak tarantulalaları,
Lozan'ı ancak garip ihtirasların bulandırdığı karışık beyinler suç unsuru olarak görebilir.

*BUNU YAPANLAR TüRK MİLLETİNİN KUTSALLARINI, 
üZERİNDEN DESTURSUZ GEüİLEBİLECEK BİR KüPRü Mü SANDILAR???
*
*Mustafa Kemal bu gibileri şöyle tarif ediyor:*
AKLI EREN, MEMLEKETİNİ SEVEN, HAKİKATİ GüREN KİMSELERDEN DüşMAN üIKMAZ. İüİMİZDEN BüYLELERİ üIKARSA ONLAR YA AKLI ERMEYEN CAHİLLER YA MEMLEKETİNİ SEVMEYEN KüTüLER YA DA HAKİKATİ GüRMEYEN KüRLERDİR!

Vatanın bütün ümit ve istiklalini bağladığı gençliğin neyi görmesini istemiyorlar. Orada terör yok. "Ya istiklal, ya ölüm var "

*"TEMEL İLKE TüRK ULUSUNUN HAYSİYETLİ VE ONURLU BİR ULUS OLARAK YAşAMASIDIR. BU TEMEL ANCAK TAM BAğIMSIZLIğA SAHİP OLMAKLA ELDE EDİLEBİLİR. NE DENLİ ZENGİN VE GüNENüLİ OLURSA OLSUN, BAğIMSIZLIKTARN YOKSUN BİR ULUS, UYGARLIK KARşISINDA UşAK OLMAK MEVKİİNDEN YüKSEK BİR İşLEME LAYIK OLAMAZ "
*
Orada terör yok. Türk Bağımsızlık Savaşı’nın hangi koşullar ve çetin güçlükler içinde kazanıldığı ve eseri gençliğe emaneti var. Gençliği en elverişsiz koşullarda dahi eyleme çağıran yüreklendirme kamçısı Gençliğe hitabe var.

O Gençliğe Hitabe ki onda uygarlık bağımsızlık ve özgürlük uğruna sonsuza dek sürecek uğraşların ve savaşların şu tükenmez buyruğu var.

*"BUGüN ULAşTIğIMIZ SONUü, YüZYILLARDAN BERİ üEKİLEN ULUSAL YIKIMLARIN YARATTIğI UYANIKLIğIN VE BU SEVGİLİ YURDUN HER KüşESİNİ SULAYAN KANLARIN KARşLIğIDIR.BU NETİCEYİ TüRK GENüLİğİNE EMANET EDİYORUM.*
*
EY TüRK GENüLİğİ,

BİRİNCİ VAZİFEN TüRK İSTİKLALİNİ, TüRK CUMHURİYETİNİ İLALEBET MUHAFAZA VE MüDAFA ETMEKTİR, MEVCUDİYETİNİN VE İSTİKBALİNİN YEGANE TEMELİ BUDUR."*

Nutuk’ta Darbe yok! Kültür devrimi, bağımsızlaşma, çağdaşlaşma, demokratikleşme var.

Sayın Başkan, Saygıdeğer Heyet,

Mustafa Kemal sevgimiz, çizgimiz bize zehir edilmeye çalışılıyor.
üok net ifade ediyorum.

Bunları buraya suç unsuru olarak koyanların görevleri beni bununla suçlayıp hapis yatırmaksa, benim görevim hapis yatmaktır.

*Onların görevi beni öldürmekse o zaman benim ki de bu uğurda ölmektir. Hem de gözümü bile kırpmadan.*

Bu düşüncede olanlar sürgüne gönderiliyorsa, benim görevim umutsuzluğa kapılmadan yola çıkmaktır.

Nutuk, Medeni bilgiler, Lozan, Hasdal'da serbestse ben orada olacağım.
Vicdanımızı yastık yapar yatarız ama yastığımızın altına da Nutuk koyarız.

*Mustafa Kemal’in asil devletinde bunları suç kabul eden herkese sesleniyorum:
*
Zincire vursanız ellerimi ve ayaklarımı tehdit edebilirsiniz.
Boynunu vurduracağım derseniz boynumu tehdit edersiniz.
Avukatını tutuklarım derseniz savunmamı tehdit edersiniz.
Hapiste çürüyeceksin derseniz tehdit ettiğiniz şu zavallı bedenimdir.
20 ay yattım 120 bin ay yatsam ne olur? ümrüm zindanda bitse ne olur?
Adam olan yeminine sadık kalır. Ben askerlik yeminime sadık olarak bu dünyadan göçeceğim.

Beni, benliğimi, ruhumu hiçbir şekilde tehdit edemezsiniz.

Bunlardan biri için bile korkuya kapılacak olursam işte o zaman tehdit edilen gerçekten ben olurum.

*Sayın Başkan, Saygıdeğer Heyet,*

Vatanını, ulusunu sevmiş olmanın bedelini ödeyen insanların ne ilkiyiz ne de sonuncusu.

Ancak unutulmasın ki biz burada olduğumuz için Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti büyüklüğünden bir şey kaybetmez. Vatan sağ oldukça elbet bu mevkilere, makamlara gelip bu görevleri ifa edecek vatan evlatları bulunur.

üç tane alırsınız, her sene Harbiye den bin tanesi mezun olur.

*Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri mahkeme salonlarına sığmaz!
*
*Ben adı TüRK olan milletin askeriyim.* 
Biz Türk askerleri karşımızda ölüm, elimiz vicdanımızda,
torunlarımızın yarın inceleyeceği tarihe ait mesuliyetler gözümüzün önünde,
yolumuzu Mustafa Kemal’in Türkiye Cumhuriyeti için yaşam nöbeti tutan sözleri ve direktifleri çerçevesinde çiziyoruz.

*Herkes bilsin ki, bizler burada nöbetteyiz.*

Mustafa Kemal Atatürk için her koşulda, her zamanda ve mekanda siper olacağız. O yükseklerdedir ama bacakları halen duyarlıdır. Yere değdirmese de bizim gibi şerefli Türk Subaylarının, şerefli Türk aydınlarının başlarına bas basa, omuzlarına basa basa ileri atacak adımlarını, yürüyecek! O bu topraklarda hiç kaybetmedi, yine kazanacak!

*Sayın Başkan, Saygıdeğer Heyet,*

Türk Milleti adına karar veren heyetinizden Nutuk'u suç sayan bu iddianameyi tarihin çöplüğüne atmanızı talep ediyorum.


*Mehmet Ali üelebi
Tutuklu Kr. Plt. Teğmen.”

Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*CIA’dan Ergenekon kılavuzu*




_CIA’e bağlı açık istihbaratın merkezi olan Open Source Center (OSC), Türkiye’yi sarsan Ergenekon soruşturmasıyla ilgili 22 sayfalık bir rapor hazırladı. 19 Mart tarihli raporda, Haziran 2007’de ümraniye’de bir gecekonduda bulunan el bombalarıyla başlayan Ergenekon süreci tüm ayrıntılarıyla anlatıldı. ABD Ulusal İstihbarat Direktörlüğü’nün talimatıyla 2005’de CIA bünyesinde kurulan OSC’nin raporları “gizli” kategorisinde sınıflandırılmasa da kamuoyunun kullanımına açılmıyor. OSC’nin raporları sadece ilgili birimlere gönderilirken, resmi web sayfası sadece ABD hükümetinin ve kamu kurumlarının personeline açık._


*Erdoğan-Baykal düellosu*

Tüm Ergenekon sanıklarının detaylı dökümünün yapıldığı, Türkiye’deki bazı gazetelerde yayımlanan fotoğraflı Ergenekon örgüt şemasının da yer aldığı raporda, Türkiye’deki baş siyasi aktörlerin bu süreçte takındığı tutuma ilişkin değerlendirmeler yer alıyor. Kamuya açık bilgiler üzerinden hazırlanan rapordaki o bölüm şöyle: “Ergenekon Türkiye’deki darbe planları ile ilgili en kapsamlı davaya dönüşürken siyasetçiler arasında, özellikle de Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan ve CHP lideri Deniz Baykal arasında söz düellosuna neden oldu. Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül tarafsız kaldı. Ergenekon soruşturmasına destek veren Erdoğan, Ak Parti’nin muhaliflerini susturmak için soruşturmayı kontrol ettiğine yönelik iddiaları reddetti. Soruşturmaya yönelik şüpheci ve eleştirel bir tavır takınan muhalefet lideri Baykal ise hükümeti korku cumhuriyeti yaratmakla suçladı. Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ TSK’nın darbe planlarına dahil olduğunu reddetti ve iddiaları orduyu yıpratmaya yönelik bir kampanya olarak niteledi. Ancak Başbuğ mevcut kanıtlar ışığında soruşturma yürütmeye ant içti.”

*Henüz mahkÃ»miyet yok*

Raporun girişinde, Ergenekon’la ilgili şu değerlendirme yer alıyor: “İddialara göre Ergenekon, İslamcı Ak Parti’yi askeri bir darbeyle düşürmeyi planlayan bir yasadışı örgüt. ürgütün sözde ‘derin devlet’le bağlantılı, hükümeti istikrarsızlaştırmak için suça karışan laik Türklerden oluşan geniş bir yer altı şebekesi olduğu iddia ediliyor. şubatta tutuklanan üst düzey askeri yetkililer, 10 yıl öncesine kadar giden komplo nedeniyle tutuklamaların yapıldığı operasyonun son halkası oldu. ürgütle ilgili ilk bilgiler gazeteci Tuncay Güney’in 2001 tarihli belgelerinde ortaya çıktı ve 2007’de eski deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı üzden ürnek’in günlüklerinde darbe planları bulundu. Bugüne kadar 200 ileri gelen asker ve sivil ismin tutuklandığı kapsamlı bir soruşturma Haziran 2007’de ümraniye’de bir gecekonduda bulunan el bombalarıyla başladı. 2001’de ele geçirilen belgelerde Ergenekon isimli bir örgütten söz edilse de medyanın Ergenekon ismini yaygın olarak kullanması ümraniye’de yapılan baskında örgüt belgelerinin ele geçirilmesinin ardından başladı. Soruşturma, (hepsi anti-militarist ve liberal eğilimli Taraf Gazetesi tarafından yayımlanan) başka darbe planlarını da açığa çıkardı. Ergenekon ile bağlantılı yaklaşık iki yüz sanığın yargılandığı iki mahkeme halen devam ediyor ancak bugüne kadar henüz kimse mahkÃ»miyet almadı.” 

*1 numara belirlenemedi*

“Ergenekon’un ürgüt Yapısı” adlı bölüme göre 6 hücreli ‘gizli birim’ ve ‘lobi’ olarak tanımlanan sivil kanattan oluşan örgütün bir numarası henüz belirlenemedi. Bu bölümde yer verilen Today’s Zaman Gazetesi’nin 22 Eylül 2008’de yayımladığı resimli şemaya göre Fikret Emek hücrelerden bağımsız olarak doğrudan bir numaraya rapor veren ‘Kumanda Merkezi’ lideri. Planlama biriminin sivil liderleri olarak Kemal Alemdaroğlu, İlhan Selçuk ve Doğu Perinçek sıralanıyor. Veli Küçük ve Muzaffer Tekin lobi ile diğer birimler arasındaki ‘köprü’ personel.

*PKK’yı da kullanmışlar*

Raporda, Ergenekon’a yönelik suçlamalar şöyle sıralanıyor: “Terörist bir örgüt kurarak darbe planlamak, orduyu tepeden aşağıya dönüştürmeyi, sivil yönetimi yeniden yapılandırmayı, CHP ve MHP’yi yeniden yapılandırmayı ve yasadışı dinleme planlamak, 1990’larda Güneydoğu’da yaşayanlara JİTEM aracılığıyla korku salmak, Ermeni gazeteci Hrant Dink’in öldürülmesi, eski Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer’in görev süresinin uzatılması ve Ak Parti milletvekillerinin partilerini bırakmasının sağlanmaya çalışılması, PKK dahil bazı terör örgütleri ile bağlantı kurarak Türkler ve Kürtler arasında etnik çatışma çıkartılmaya çalışılması, DHKP-C Hizbullah ve Hizb ut-Tahrir ile ilişki.” Rapora göre PKK da örgütün hedefleri doğrultusunda kullanıldı. Bu noktada “İlkadım” kod adlı gizli tanığın, Levent Ersöz’ün PKK’nın liderlerinden Cemil Bayık ile iki kez görüştüğü ve mektuplaştığı iddiasına atıfta bulunuluyor.

*Madımak Ergenekon işiymiş*

*Bağlantılı olaylar* 

- Danıştay saldırısı (Osman Yıldırım’ın Veli Küçük ve Muzaffer Tekin’i saldırının planlayıcısı olarak işaret ettiği ifadesine atıf var) 
- Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’nin bombalanması (Yine Osman Yıldırım’ın kendisine 300 el bombası verdiğini söylediği Küçük ve Tekin’in planlayıcı olduğuna ilişkin ifadelerine yer verilmiş) 
- Gazi Mahallesi’nde 1995’de 17 kişinin ölümüyle sonuçlanan çatışma
- Necip Hablemitoğlu suikasti 
- Uğur Mumcu ve üzdemir Sabancı suikastleri 
- Hrant Dink suikasti 
- Malatya’daki Zirve Yayınevi’ne saldırı 
- Rahip Santoro’nun öldürülmesi 
- 1993’de Sivas’ta Madımak Oteli’nde Alevi şair, yazar ve aydınlara yapılan saldırı 

*Suikast ve eylem planları* 

Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt 2005, DTP milletvekilleri Ahmet Türk ve Sebahat Tuncel ile Diyarbakır Belediye Başkanı Osman Baydemir, Eski YüK Başkanı Erdoğan Teziç, Fener Rum Patriği Bartholomeus, Ermeni Patriği Mutafyan, Musevi işadamı İshak Alaton, gazeteci Fehmi Koru, Nobel ödüllü yazar Orhan Pamuk, NATO tesisleri. 

*Taraf’ın rolü* 

Raporda, soruşturma sürecinde ortaya çıkan ve “Hepsi Taraf Gazetesi’nde yayınlandı” diye vurgulanan darbe planları şöyle özetlendi:

1- Avukat Serdar üztürk’ün ofisinde ele geçirilen ve 12 Haziran 2009’da Taraf Gazetesi tarafından yayınlanan İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı. Genelkurmay tarafından haziran ayı içinde yalanlanan plan, Albay üiçek’in ıslak imzalı orijinal kopyasının 30 Eylül’de cumhuriyet başsavcılığına ulaşmasıyla birlikte tekrar gündeme geldi. Bu gelişmenin ardından üiçek tutuklandı ve iki kez serbest bırakıldı. (Rapor 19 Mart’ta hazırlandığı için daha sonraki gelişmeler yer almıyor.) üçüncü Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk ve Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner iddia edilen planla bağlantının önde gelen isimleri olarak ortaya çıktı. 1 Mart’ta Genelkurmay, ıslak imzalı belge ile ilgili olarak askeri savcılığın yeni bir soruşturma açtığını duyurdu. 

2- Binbaşı Levent Bektaş’ın ofisinde ele geçirilen ve 19 Kasım’da Taraf Gazetesi tarafından yayımlanan Kafes Operasyon Planı. Hava Yarbay Ercan Kireçtepe tarafından hazırlandığı iddia edilen plana göre Türkiye’de yaşayan gayri-Müslimlere yönelik cinayetler yapılacak ve azınlık mahallelerinde bombalar patlatılarak Ak Parti üzerindeki iç ve dış baskının artması sağlanacaktı. 

3- Taraf Gazetesi’nin 20 ve 22 Ocak tarihlerinde ana hatlarını yayınladığı 5000 sayfalık Balyoz Operasyon Planı. O zaman Birinci Ordu Komutanı olan Süha Tanyeri’nin bilgisayarında bulundu. Bu bölümün ardında Taraf’taki bahsi geçen haberlere atıf var. Fatih ve Beyazıt camilerinin bombalanması ve Ege’de bir Türk F-16’sının düşürülmesine ilişkin bölümler vurgulanmış, emekli generaller üetin Doğan, İbrahim Fırtına ve Ergin Saygun’un planın arkasındaki isimler olarak iddia edildiği hatırlatılmış.


*Cansu üAMLIBEL* / HüRRİYET GZT. / 18 Nisan 2010

----------


## bozok

*Keşke şehit olsaydım iftiraya uğramasaydım!*

 

17.4.2010

POYRAZKüY Davası’nın son duruşmasında duygulu anlar yaşandı. Tutuklu sanık Binbaşı Eren Günay, “23 yıldır TSK’ya hizmet ediyorum SAT kursunu 1. bitirdim. Oğluma ‘Baban terörist’ dedirtmem. Bizi asın ama devleti yıkmakla yargılamayın” deyince, bazıları gözyaşlarına engel olamadı.

*‘Baban terörist’ dedirtmem*
Poyrazköz davası tutuklu sanıklarından Binbaşı Eren Günay, SAT kursunu birincilikle bitirdiğini belirterek, 
“Ben oğluma ‘baban terörist’ dedirtmem, dedirtmeyeceğim. Bizi asın ama devleti yıkmakla yargılamayın” dedi

Salim YAVAşOğLU

ümraniye soruşturması kapsamında Poyrazköy’de yapılan kazılarda ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin açılan davanın tutuklu sanıklarından Binbaşı Eren Günay’ın duygu yüklü savunması ağlattı. İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde önceki gün görülen duruşmada savunmasını yapan Eren Günay, 1992’de Deniz Harp Okulundan mezun olduğunu, 1997’de başladığı SAT kursunu birincilikle bitirdiğini belirterek, arandığını duyar duymaz izin alıp ifade vermeye İstanbul’a geldiğini söyledi. 

*Keşke şehit olsaydım*
Kendi rızasıyla ifadeye gelen bir subay olarak emniyette 72 saat gözetim altında tutulduğunu, makul yargılama süresinin aşıldığını savunan Günay, “23 yıldır TSK’ya muhabbet ile hizmet etmekteyim. üç madalya ve cesaret ödülü aldım. Keşke şehit olsaydım da kendi ülkemde bu iftiralara maruz kalmasaydım” dedi. En az 15 yıl birlikte görev yaptıkları arkadaşlarıyla olan ilişkilerinde örgütsel bir bağlantı bulunmadığını anlatan Günay, “Can çekişiyoruz. Lehimizde olan delilleri ortaya çıkarmak için can çekişiyoruz. Yaklaşık bir yıldır maalesef tutukluyuz” diye konuştu. 

*Onurumu geri istiyorum*
Devlete, millete zarar verecek hiçbir eylemde bulunmayacaklarını ifade eden Günay, bulunan mühimmatta SAT’taki hiçbir personelin parmak izinin olmadığını savundu. Günay, “Kafes Eylem Planı”ndaki imzaların da bilgisayarda oluşturulduğunu öne sürdü. “Komutan olacak bir subaydım. Mesleki hayatımız mahvedildi. şerefimiz bizden alındı. şerefimi, onurumu geri istiyorum” diyen Günay, “Bu iftira mektuplarını yazanları Allah’a havale ediyorum. Ben oğluma ’baban terörist’ dedirtmem, dedirtmeyeceğim. Kendimi aklamak boynumun borcu olsun. Vatan anamız, devlet babamız. Bizi asın ama devleti yıkmakla yargılamayın” şeklinde konuştu. 

*Babası üzüntüden konuşamadı*
Bu sözler üzerine salonda bulunan tutuklu sanıkların yakınlarının gözyaşlarına hakim olamadığı görüldü. Kendisi de duygulanan Binbaşı Eren Günay, tahliyesini talep ederek savunmasını tamamladı. Bu sırada söz alarak ayağa kalkan Eren Günay’ın avukatı ve babası Ali Nurdoğan Günay, konuşamayarak 
tekrar yerine oturdu.


*YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Tuncay üzkan:Savcılık makamı özür dilemeli*

 

İkinci ümraniye davasının tutuklu sanıklarından gazeteci Tuncay üzkan, iddianamede yer alan özel hayatla ilgili telefon görüşmelerine değindi. üzkan, _“Bir adamın bin 870 tane telefon konuşması bir iddianame de yer alır mı?”_ diye sordu. Cumhuriyet Gazetesi imtiyaz sahibi ve baş yazarı İlhan Selçuk’un ümraniye davası iddianamesini hazırlayan üç Cumhuriyet Savcısı hakkında, kişilik haklarına saldırıda bulunulduğu iddiasıyla açtığı davada *“tecavüzün kınanması”* şeklinde verilen kararı hatırlatan üzkan, şunları kaydetti: 

_“Siz yanlış yaptınız. Savcılık makamı iddianamedeki özensizliği, iddianamede kasıt arayan yanlış tutumları nedeniyle özür dilemelidir. Yeni davalar açılmadan ’Evet yanlış yaptık, insanların özel hayatlarına müdahale edildi’ demelidirler. Bize, Türk adaletine çok büyük zarar verdiler. Hukuku zedelediler. üzür gerçekleşirse şahsen ben dava açmam .”_ 


*YENİüAğ GZT. /* 16.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekoncu deyip alacaklar* 



*Başsavcıyla birlikte tutuklanacağını, tam bir yıl önce ilgili kurumlara bildirdiği ortaya çıktı* 

*KEMAL GüKTAş / VATAN / 18.4.2010* 




Ergenekon’dan tutuklanan, Erzincan eski Jandarma Komutanı’nın, cemaat soruşturması nedeniyle ’Ergenekoncu’ denilerek başsavcıyla birlikte tutuklanacağını, tam bir yıl önce ilgili kurumlara bildirdiği ortaya çıktı 

Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner ile dönemin Erzincan Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Recep Gençoğlu’nun Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanmasına yol açan yargı savaşı, iki gazetecinin kitabına konu oldu. Gazeteci İsmail Saymaz’ın “Postmodern Cihat”, gazeteci İlhan Taşçı’nın “Cüppeli Adalet” adlı kitaplarında çarpıcı yeni bilgi ve belgeler bulunuyor. 

İsmail Saymaz’ın, “Postmodern Cihad” kitabındaki ’gizli’ kodlu bir belge öne çıkıyor. Eski Erzincan, yeni Eskişehir Jandarma Komutanı Gençoğlu, tutuklanmadan önce kendisinin ve Cihaner’in Ergenekon soruşturması kapmasında hedef alındığını bir yıl öncesinden devlet kurumlarına bildirdi. İsmailağa cemaati soruşturmasının Erzurum’a gönderilmesinden hemen sonra, 1 Nisan 2009’da, yazılan yazıdan bir yıl sonra da hem Gençoğlu hem de Cihaner, Ergenekon soruşturmasında tutuklandı. Gençoğlu ile Cihaner, Kasım 2007’de başlayan İsmailağa soruşturmasını birlikte yürütmüştü. Bu soruşturma kapsamında, 23 şubat 2009’da cemaatten 9 kişi tutuklanmış, dosya 18 Mart 2009’da Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcısı Osman şanal’a gönderilmişti. Aradaki 23 günlük süreçte, yapılan telefon dinlemelerinden yola çıkan Albay Gençoğlu, 1 Nisan 2009’da, Cihaner ile Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı ile Erzurum Bölge komutanlıklarına ’gizli’ bir yazı gönderdi. Başsavcı Cihaner’in HSYK’ya ve Adalet Bakanlığı’na ilettiği yazıda, şöyle denildi: 



“Operasyon sonrasında 9 şahsın tutuklanmasının cemaat içerisinde büyük huzursuzluk yarattığı, faaliyetin Ergenekon soruşturmasına misilleme olarak yapıldığının yorumlanması sebebiyle, İsmailağa cemaatine mensup bazı şahısların başta Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner ve İl Jandarma Komutanı Jandarma Albay Recep Gençoğlu olmak üzere, tahkikatı yürüten rütbeli personellere yönelik ’iftira ve karalama’ vb. tarzda kampanya başlatacakları bilgisinin alındığı...” 

*Tutuklama ’Tarikatlara dokunma’ mesajı*

Saymaz’ın kitabında Cihaner’in, cezaevine gönderilen sorulara verdiği yanıtlardan oluşan bir röportajı da yer alıyor. Cihaner özetle şunları anlatıyor: 

* Tutuklanmam ile hakim ve savcılara, suç işleyen tarikat ve cemaatlere, muktedirlere dokunmayın şeklinde çok güçlü bir mesaj verilmiştir. 

* Tutuklanmamın nedeni tabii ki cemaat soruşturmaları ve İliç’teki soruşturmalardır. Ayrıca daha büyük bir komplonun ipuçlarını yakalamış olmam. 

* Benim soruşturmalarım 2007’de, İrticayla Mücadele planları 2009’da oluşturulmuş.

* Silah koyma niyetinde olsaydım İsmailağa soruşturmasında yapardım.

* Gülen soruşturmasını emniyetle yapmaktayım. Jandarma ya da MİT’e verilmiş görev yoktur.

*Asıl mesele parasal ilişkiler ve dengeler* 

İsmailağa cemaatinin ayrıntılı olarak irdelendiği İlhan Taşcı’nın kitabında ise, cemaatin Başbakanlık düzeyinde ilgi görmesinin nedeninin yalnızca siyaset ile tarikat ilişkisinin değil asıl öne çıkanın ‘parasal ilişkiler ve dengelerin’ belirleyici olduğunun altı çiziliyor. Kitapta dikkat çekenler şöyle: 

* Cihaner, Ankara üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’ndan, Gülen dosyasını; Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığı’ndan Kayseri’deki Işıkevleri dosyasını istedi. Ardından tüm bankalara 26 Mayıs 2009 tarihinde bir yazı yazarak, Fethullah Gülen cemaatine yakın isimler listesini iletip bu kişilerin son 5 yıllık hesap hareketlerini istedi. 

* üzel yetkili savcı Osman şanal’ın Cihaner’in tutuklanmasından önce yaptığı arama kararı yanlış çıkarıldı. şanal’ın 16 şubat sabahı elinde taşıdığı arama ve gözaltı kararından 1 gün önce çıkarılan karardaki hatalar üzerine mahkeme tarafından iptal edildi. 

* Arama kararında, Cihaner’in makam arabasının aranması da yer alıyordu. Ancak bu resmi araç o hafta, başka bir soruşturma nedeniyle bölgede bulunan bir Adalet Başmüfettişi tarafından kullanılıyordu.

*İşte o diyaloglar:* 

Saymaz’ın kitabında geçen ve Albay Gençoğlu’nun yazısına kaynak oluşturan telefon görüşmeleri şunlar: 

* İsmailağa’nın Erzurum sorumlusu ş.G. ile ş.K. arasındaki 23 şubat 2009 tarihli görüşme: 

ş.G: şimdi bu olay arkası Ergenekon devamı onları sıkıştırınca bastırıyorlar seçim arifesi AKP’yi vurmak istiyorlar bizim için AKP si veya başka bir şey umrumuz da değil 

ş.K: Yani 

ş.G: Ben sizden şunu rica edecem biz arkadaş arasında yapacağız AKP nin bütün milletvekillerini arıyalım bakın bizim üzerimizden sizi vuracaklar. 

* İsmailağa üyesi işadamı M.ü. ile iktidara yakın bir medya grup başkanı olan A.A. arasında 10 Mart 2009’daki görüşme: 

M.ü: şimdi geçen seferde paşaları içeriye almışlardı ya.. Genelkurmay toplanmıştı. ’Biz de onların jandarma mıntıkasından ne var ne yok onların üzerlerine gidelim’ diye bir karar çıkmıştı. 

A.A: Him 

M.ü: şimdi JİTEM’le beraber oradan şey yaptılar şimdi haksız yere zülüm yapıyorlar ne yapmamız lazım?

A.A: Bi düşüneyim yarın bi konuşayım ona göre şey yapalım. 


...

----------


## bozok

*O Kadim Vicdan Susarsa*


*"Ben bütün hayatı terörle mücadelede geçmiş sıradan bir jandarma subayıyım. 21 aydır tutukluyum. Hakkımdaki bütün gizli tanık ifadelerini çürüttüm. Kütahya alay komutanı olduğumu söyleyen gizli tanık bile vardı; hayatımda Kütahya'da görev yapmadım.Bütün bu iftiraların tersinin kanıtlanması sizlere bir şey ifade etmiyor mu?*

*Bütün bu yalanların delillerle ortaya çıkarılması sizin vicdanınızda ne anlama geliyor? Hangi sorunuza cevap veremedim? Bu adama niçin bu kadar iftira atıyorlar diye hiç düşündüğünüz olmuyor mu? Terör örgütünün yayın organlarında ölmüş anama küfrediyorlar. Beni bu kör kuyuya atanlar, İmralı'daki teröristin intikamını alıyor; bunu göremiyor musunuz?"*

Bu sözler, ikinci Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıklarından emekli Albay *Hasan Attila Uğur*'a ait. 

9 Nisan 2010 tarihli duruşmada böyle konuştu...

19 aydır tutuklu bulunan gazeteci *Tuncay üzkan* ile Mahkeme Başkanı *Köksal şengün* arasında da şu diyalog geçti: 


_"şengün- Sesinizi yükseltmeyin, sizi duyuyoruz._

_üzkan- Ben duymadığınız kanaatindeyim._ 

_şengün_*-* _Yanlış kanattasiniz..._ 

_üzkan-Yanlış kanaatteysem düzeltin o zaman.. Beni 22 aydır neden tutuyorsunuz? Hukuken söyleyecek hiç bir şeyim kalmadı. Bundan sonraki duruşmalarda ne anlatacağımı bilmiyorum. Artık kurduğum partinin tarım politikasını anlatacağım sizlere. Bir hafta tarım, bir hafta sağlık..."_

*Mustafa Balbay:* 

_"Tutuklandığımda 9 aylık olan oğlum, şimdi 2 yaşında. Beni burada görmesini istemiyorum ama bazen özlemine dayanamayıp getirtiyorum. Aramızdaki cam bölmeyi pencere zannedip elleriyle camı açacağı bir yer arıyor. Oğlum böyle yapınca o kadar hasretle beklediğim görüş günü benim için ızdırap oluyor, bir an önce bitmesi için dua ediyorum. Bunları dramatik bir durum yaratmak için anlatmıyorum, ancak bu dava böyle de bir sosyal dram yaratmıştır. Bunu görmenizi bekliyorum"_

Balbay, tutuklular olarak kendi aralarında "Umut Borsası" (UBOR) adlı bir sanal şirket kurduklarını, her gün tahliye toto oynadıklarını da anlattı. Tahliye olanların özgürlüğe kavuşmaktan neredeyse utandıklları için sevinemediklerini söyleyen Balbay, _"Tahliye olan sevinemiyor; çünkü içeride kalanların hüznü çöküyor üstlerine, onların yerine biz seviniyoruz"_ dedi...

Bir de adı sanı bilinmeyenler, avukatı bile olmayanlar, hayatında hiç hakim karşısına çıkmadığı ve topluluk karşısında konuşma deneyimi olmadığı için susanlar var.

Sıradan, yoksul insanlar..

Aileleri 20 aydır bir kez bile ziyaretlerine gelememiş. Neden tutuklandıklarını bilmiyorlar, söyleyecek sözleri yok.B*öyle giderse, sanıklıktan tanıklığa geçen ümit Sayın gibi bilemedikleri bir suçu işlemiş olabileceklerine kendilerini inandırmaya başlayacaklar...*

Tutuklanma şokunun ilk bir haftası _"avukatım itiraz etti, serbest bırakılabilirim"_ umuduyla geçiyor.

Bu umut söndüğünde sıra _"İlk duruşmada çıkarım_"a geliyor.

Sonra, "_Bu hafta salıverilenler arasında olabilirim"_ başlıyor.

Bu şekilde aylar, yıllar geçiyor...

*Yapılan savunmalar önce hukuki ifadeler taşıyor, sonra siyasi içerikli ve öfkeli bir hal alıyor. Son aşamada hakimlerin vicdanlarına seslenmeler başlıyor.*

*Tıpkı kanserin safhaları gibi...*

Bütün umutlar tükenince suskunluk başlıyor. İlk zamanlar her duruşmada söz alıp konuşurken şimdi tamamen susan insanlar var. 

Kafeste olduğunu kabullanemeyen bir kuşun, kendini günlerce parmaklıklara çarpması, sonra yorgun düşüp hayata küsmesi gibi..

Salona bakıyorsunuz..

Umut bitmiş, inanç bitmiş, insanlık bitmiş...

Hepsinden önemlisi, hukuk bitmiş...

*İnsanlığın, Allah'la şirk koşmaya yetkili kıldığı tek mevki olan;* suçlu ile suçsuzu ayıran, kimini sonsuz izdırabın kaynağı cehenneme, kimini sonsuz mutluluğun kaynağı cennete gönderebilen *hakimlik mesleği yenilmiş, susmuş...*

*Binlerce yıllık o kadim vicdan susmuş...*

Siz, sanığın etkili savunması karşısında yere bakan hakimleri eski Türk filmlerinde gördünüz değil mi?

Hatta o hakim Hulusi Kentmen ise bir de mendil çıkarıp ağlardı. Böyle tanıdık biz Türk hakimini.

*Sert ama bir o kadar da babacan.* Mangal gibi yürek, mangal gibi vicdan...

Yolunuz bir gün Silivri'ye düşerse gidip görün..

Artık hakimler yere bakmıyorlar; mendil çıkarıp ağlayan hiç yok.

Sadece boş bakışlarla bakıyorlar..Sanıklar konuşuyor, onlar susuyorlar.

*Biz mahkemede hakimler soru sorar, sanıklar susma hakkın kullanır sanırdık; burada sanıklar soru soruyor hakim ve savcılar susma hakkını kullanıyorlar.* 

*Dini ve manevi değerleri savunduklarını söyleyen bir takım çarpık adamlar bir boşluk anında iktidara geldiler, "Ensest ve çocuklarla seks meşrudur, cinsel özgürlük hakkıdır" diyen cehennemlik sapıklarla elele verdiler ve işte bunlar oldu.*

Gelinen nokta böyle; herkes gurur duysun...

Biliyorum, burada anlattıklarım yazar, gazeteci, aydın, politikacı, hukukçu vs. kılığında dolaşan kimi sapkınlara daha sadist hazlar yaşatacak. _"Eee, çeksinler cezalarını, yaşın yanında kuru da yanar"_ diye pis pis sırıtacaklar.

"_Biz neymişiz yahu!"_ diyerek zevkten kıvranacaklar.

"_Bütün kurumların, bütün kavramların, bütün insanlık değerlerinin nasıl da içini boşalttık" d_iye sevinç çığlıkları atacaklar.

Bu felaketin adına _"değişim"_ diyecekler, "_dönüşüm"_ diyecekler,_"demokrasi"_ diyecekler.Televizyonlarda birbirlerini ağırlayıp ahlaksız bir şımarıklıkla konuşacaklar da konuşacaklar...

Ama unutmasınlar, hiç bir bataklık yoktur ki kendini yaratanı da yutmasın..

*Ve yoldan çıkmış, sapkınlığı seçmiş bir kavim yoktur ki Allah'ın gazabına uğramasın.* 

Unutmasınlar;hakim susarsa, o kadim vicdan susarsa, her şey susar. Herkesin ve her şeyin sonu gelir..


*Fatma Sibel Yüksek* - Açık İstihbarat / 12.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*SON TUTUKLAMALAR AİHM’E AYKIRI*



09.04.2010 

“*Balyoz*” davasında sanıklardan bir bölümünün avukatlarının itirazı üzerine nöbetçi hakim kararıyla tahliye edilmesi, ardından da savcılığın itirazıyla yeniden tutuklanmaları kamuoyunda şaşkınlık yaratmıştı. 12.Ağır ceza mahkemesi bu sanıklar hakkında tutuklama kararını “*kuşkulular lehine yeni olgular ve değişiklik bulunmadığı*” ve “*tutukluluk süresinin makul bir süreyi aşmadığı*” gerekçelerine dayandırmıştı. 

Milliyet yazarı ve AİHM eski yargıcı Rıza Türmen, bu gerekçelerin ikisinin de AİHM kararlarına aykırı olduğunu yazdı. 
*
Türmen’in “üzgürlüğün sınırlandırılması ve Balyoz” başlıklı yazısı şöyleydi: 
*
“Balyoz Eylem Planı soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan 19 kuşkulu, yargıç kararıyla 1 Nisan günü tahliye edildikten sonra, savcıların itirazı üzerine 4 Nisan günü 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkeme Heyeti kararıyla yeniden tutuklandılar. Kamuoyunun dikkatinin yoğunlaştığı böylesine önemli bir davada, birbiriyle çelişen iki karar verilmesi yargının güvenilirliği açısından olumsuz bir gelişme oldu.

Oysa, güvenilirlik, yargının görevini gereği gibi yerine getirebilmesinin vazgeçilmez bir koşulu. Yargının güvenilirliği, insanların, kararın içeriğiyle aynı görüşte olmasalar bile, bağımsız, tarafsız bir yargı tarafından dürüst bir biçimde yargılandıklarına inanması anlamını taşıyor. Kamuoyunun güvenini kazanmak, yargıcın kamuoyundaki popüler eğilimlere göre karar vermesi demek değil. Tersine, kamuoyundaki eğilimlerden etkilenmeden, sadece yasalara ve vicdanına göre karar verebilmesi demek. 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin, savcıların itirazını kabul ederek verdiği yakalama kararı, gerçekte tutuklamanın devamı. Kararın gerekçesini okuyunca, Türkiye’de, yargının tutuklamalara ilişkin yaklaşımının neden AİHM’de çok sayıda ihlale ve tazminata yol açtığını anlıyoruz.

Kararda, kesinleşen ilk tutuklama kararlarından sonra, kuşkulular lehine yeni olgular ve değişiklik bulunmadığı belirtiliyor ve bu nedenle tahliye kararının doğru olmadığı sonucuna varılıyor. Bu yaklaşım yargılamanın esas olarak tutuklu yapılması gerektiği görüşünden kaynaklanıyor. Oysa, AİHM kararlarına göre, esas olan, kuşkulunun tutuksuz yargılanması. Yargıcın yapması gereken, tutukluluğun sona erdirilmesi için yeni olguların ortaya çıkıp çıkmadığını araştırmak değil. Tutukluluğun sürdürülmesi için yeterli neden var mı, bunu incelemek. Tutuklama nedeni olan “suç işlendiğine ilişkin makul kuşku”, tutuklamanın sürmesi için yeterli değil. Bunun yanında, kaçma tehlikesi, kanıtları karartma ya da tanıklara baskı yapma tehlikesi, yeniden suç işleme olasılığı gibi nedenler bulunması ve bu nedenlerin somut verilere dayanması gerekiyor. 12 Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin mantığını kabul edersek, tutukluluk durumunun lehte yeni bir olgu çıkmadığı sürece devam etmesi gibi bir sonuç çıkıyor. Böyle bir sonuç ne AİHM içtihadıyla ne de Ceza Mahkemesi Kanunu ile bağdaşıyor.

Ayrıca, tutukluluğun sona erdirilmesi için yeni bir olgu aranması, ispat yükünün davacıya kaydırılması sonucunu doğuracak. İljikov/Bulgaristan (2001) kararında AİHM, tutuklunun tahliye nedenlerini kanıtlamak zorunda bırakılmasının Sözleşme’nin 5. maddesinin ihlal ettiğine karar verdi.

12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin gerekçesinde, tutukluluk süresinin makul bir süreyi aşmadığına değiniliyor. Oysa, tutuklulukta “makul süre” ancak tutukluluğu haklı gösteren nedenler mevcut olduktan sonra dikkate alınacak bir unsur. Bu nedenler gerçekleşmemişse, en kısa bir süre bile “makul” sayılmayabilir. Sözleşme’nin 5/3 maddesinin ihlaline yol açar.

Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın sağlık durumu ise ayrı bir konu. Yattığı hastane odasından alınması sağlığı açısından bir tehlike oluşturacaksa, Sözleşme’nin insanlık dışı muameleyi yasaklayan 3. maddesinin ihlaline yol açar.

Bu gibi durumlarda, AİHM’ye başvurarak, hem 3. maddenin ihlalini ileri sürmek hem de içtüzüğün 39. maddesi gereğince, “geçici önlem”, yani yürütmenin durdurulmasını istemek olanağı var. AİHM, geçici önlem istemini derhal karara bağlar. İstemi yerinde görürse, hükümete, başvurucuyu hastaneden almaması için bildirimde bulunur. Hükümet bu karara uymak zorunda.

AİHM’nin 2009 yılında kabul ettiği Paladi/Moldova kararı, bu gibi durumlarda “geçici önlem” uygulamasının iyi bir örneği. 

Suçun niteliği ne olursa olsun, özgürlükleri sınırlarken yargıcın çok özenli davranması, zorunlu olmadıkça tutuklama kararı almaması, teminatla salıverme, yurtdışına çıkma yasağı gibi başka önlemler üzerinde durması, insana ve bireyin özgürlüğüne verilen önemin göstergesi.”

*
Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon savcısının imzası katliam planında!* 



*Dijital torna makinesiyle ıslak imza tatbikatı*

*Kenan BUTAKIN / VATAN HABER MERKEZİ / 20.4.2010* 

Azınlıkları hedef alan Kafes Operasyonu Eylem Planı’nda imzası olduğu gerekçesiyle tutuklanan ve 12 aydır cezaevinde yatan emekli Binbaşı Levent Bektaş, emniyette, savcılıkta ve son olarak mahkemede imzanın kendisine ait olmadığını ve masum olduğunu anlatmaya çalıştı ancak başarılı olamadı.

Son olarak Bektaş’ın avukatları imzanın müvekkillerine ait olmadığını kanıtlamak için ilginç bir yol buldu. 

*TürkiyeÂ´de ki imkanlarla ıslak imza nasıl yapılır?*



*video için tıklayın*

Avukatlar, daha çok tekstil sektöründe kullanılan CNC makinesiyle, Kafes Planı’na Ergenekon Savcısı Ercan şafak’ın imzasını attılar. Avukatlar bu ilginç savunmanın detaylarını VATAN’a anlattı. 

Ergenekon kapsamında Poyrazköy’de bulunan mühimmatla ilgili davanın geçen hafta yapılan 3’üncü duruşması ilginç bir savunmaya sahne oldu. Davanın en önemli belgesi ’Kafes Operasyonu Eylem Planı’ belgesinde imzası olduğu iddia edilen emekli Binbaşı Levent Bektaş’ın avukatları Celal ülgen ve Hüseyin Ersöz imzanın sahte olduğunu ve kolaylıkla taklit edilebileceğini savundu. Avukatlar, dijital torna makinesi CNC yardımıyla Ergenekon Savcısı Ercan şafak’ın iddianamedeki imzasını, Kafes Planı’na kopyaladı ve buna ilişkin görüntüleri duruşmada mahkeme heyetine izletti. Bektaş’ın avukatı Celal ülgen ıslak imzayı nasıl taklit ettiklerini VATAN’a anlattı. İşte detaylar: 

“Islak imza atmak çok zor bir yöntem değil. Bunun için internette online satılan otomatik imza atma makineleri var. Bunlar Amerika’da satış yapıyor. Ancak bunun dışında Türkiye’de rahatlıkla CNC adlı torna tezgahlarında da belgelere ıslak imza attırılabilir. 3 boyutlu CNC tezgahlarında hareket hassasiyeti milimetrenin onda biri. CNC makineleri bir bilgisayar ile yönetiliyor.” 

*Birkaç dakikada işlem tamam*

“Bize, PDF olarak dağıtılan Poyrazköy iddianamesinden aldığımız savcı Ercan şafak’ın imzasını CNC bilgisayarına aktardık. şafak’ın imzasınının etrafındaki mührü ve mühür kalıntılarını photoshop ile sildik. Bilgisayar bu imzayı optik olarak okudu ardından da CNC tezgahına yerleştirdiğimiz ’Kafes Eylem Planı’na ucunda kalem olan düzenek ile imzanın aynısını ıslak olarak çizdik. Bütün işlem birkaç dakika sürüyor.” 

*’üiçek’in imzası da kuşkulu’*

“Dursun üiçek’in imzası olduğu iddia edilen ’İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’ daha önce uzun süre araştırıldı. Ancak kuşkular tam olarak giderilemedi. üiçek’in avukatları da ’Her ne kadar ıslak imza olarak görünüyorsa da bu imza üiçek’e ait değildir’dediler. Bunları birleştirdiğimizde aynı yöntemle çoğaltılmış bir imza ile karşı karşıya olduğumuz çıkıyor.” 

*5 boyutlusu da var*

CNC makinelerinin 5 boyutlusu dahi var. İnsan kolunun yatıklığından, kalemin yan duruşuna, kağıda farklı noktalarda baskı uygulamasına, belli noktalarda elin kalkmasına kadar her şey taklit edilebiliyor.

*TüBİTAK İncelİyor* 

Avukat Celal ülgen ve Hüseyin Ersöz’ün etkili savunması neticesinde, İstanbul 12.Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi belgenin TüBİTAK tarafından tekrar incelenmesine karar verdi. TüBİTAK, Kafes Operasyonu Eylem Planı’ndaki imzanın taklit olup olmadığnı inceleyecek. TüBİTAK ayrıca, avukat Hüseyin Ersöz’ün talebi doğrultusunda, DVD’ye sonradan bir bilgi eklenip eklenmediğini de kontrol edecek. 



İşte Bektaş’ın olduğu iddia edilen imza


...

----------


## bozok

*Genelkurmay o polislerin peşinde* 



20.04.2010 Salı 11:23 / VATAN

*Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, elektronik postayla gelen ihbar üzerine TSK’ya ait mühimmatı taşıyan kamyonun polis ekipleri tarafından durdurulmasıyla ilgili İçişleri Bakanlığı’na şikayet dilekçesi verdi.* 

İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay’ın talimatıyla başlayan soruşturmada ilgili polislerin ifadeleri alındı. şikayet dilekçesinde, 10 Mart’ta yaşanan olayın kamuoyunda büyük infiale neden olmasını gerekçe gösteren Genelkurmay, aracın ‘[email protected]’ adresinden gönderilen elektronik posta ihbarına dayanılarak durdurulmasını eleştirdi. 

Genelkurmay, ihbardaki bilgiler teyit edilmeden ve askeri birliklere sorulmadan kamyonun durduran sorumlular hakkında gerekli işlemin yapılmasını istedi. Atalay, hemen iki mülkiye müfettişini görevlendirerek soruşturma başlattı. 

Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şubesi’ne gelen müfettişler, dün ilk olarak elektronik postayı okudu. Polisler de savunmalarında Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nın talimatı doğrultusunda görevlerini yaptıklarını, kamyonun emniyet bahçesine çekilmesinin de yine savcı talimatıyla gerçekleştirildiğini söyledi. 

(Hürriyet)

----------


## bozok

*Kafes'i başlatan ihbar mektubu*



20.04.2010 / gazeteport

*Kafes Eylem Planı'nın ek delil klasörlerinde, Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz'e gönderilen Atilla İlhan imzalı ve Rahmi Koç Müzesi'nde patlatılmak istenen bomba ile ilgili iddiaları içeren ihbar mektubu da yer alıyor.* 




*İSTANBUL -* İhbar mektubunda, denizaltına yerleştirilen bombaların öğrencilerin yoğun olduğu bir ziyaret saatinde patlatılmak istendiği ancak müze görevlileri tarafından fark edilmesiyle planın bozulduğu belirtiliyor. Mektupta denizaltıda bulunan TNT kalıplarının müzeden alınıp, SAS eğitim alanında hiçbir adli işlem yapılmadan imha edildiği iddialarına da yer verilmiş.

İşte O İhbar Mektubu: 


Hain ellerin ülkemizi karıştırmak istediği, son zamanlarda açığa çıkan bazı olaylarla daha iyi anlaşılmaktadır. 2008 yılının Ocak ayında Diyarbakır'da bir dersane önünde bomba patlatılmış ve birçok masum insan katledilmişti. Aynı şekilde İzmir'de benzer bir eylem ile polis ve askerlerin servis güzergahında acı olayları hep beraber yaşamıştık. 


Hain eller Diyarbakır ve İzmir'de gerçekleştirmek istedikleri amaçlarına ulaşmak için bu sefer Koç Müzesi'ni seçiler. üğrencilerin yoğun olduğu bir ziyaret saatinde Koç Müzesi'nde bombalı bir eylem planlanmış ve harekete geçmişlerdi ki, bombanın müze çalışanı tarafından fark edilmesiyle bu planları bozuldu. 


16 Kasım Pazar günü Koç Müzesi'ndeki denizaltıda patlamaya hazır TNT kalıplarının fark edilmesi üzerine hemen müdahale ediliyor. Büyük bir faciadan dönülüyor. Ancak bundan sonra bu faciaya neden olacak hainlerin bulunmasına yardım edecek delillerin karartılması için olağanüstü bir gayret gösteriliyor. 


Koramiral A. Feyyaz ügütçü'nün emriyle Kd. Alb. M. Orhan Yücel, Bnb. Bülent Başarkanoğlu nezaretinde 4 kişilik bir ekiple poşet içindeki bomba düzeneğini Koç Müzesi'nden aldırtmıştır. SAS eğitim alanında, hiçbir adli işlem yapılmadan, düzenek imha edilmiştir. 


Kd. Alb. M. Orhan Yücel'in "Yakında darbe olabilir, çok büyük olaylar yaşanacak" şeklinde bütün birliğe yaptığı konuşma hala hafızamda yankılanmaktadır. Tanık olduğum bu olayla da birleştirdiğim zaman aklımda çok büyük soru işaretleri kalmaktadır. Bunlar; 


1- Yakında darbe mi olacak? 

2- üzel eğitimli komando birliğinin başındaki bir komutan böyle söylüyorsa, darbe hazırlığı için buradan görevlendirmeler mi yapılıyor? 

3- Bir bomba düzeneği bulunduğunda adli mercilere neden haber verilmez? 

4- Delil niteliğindeki düzenek parmak izleri dahil incelemeler yapılmadan neden derhal yol edilir? 

5- Sansasyonel olacak bir eylemin faillerinin bulunması için bütün güvenlik güçleri neden seferber edilmemiştir? Olay adli merciler dahil herkesten ve emniyetten neden gizlenmiştir? 


Ve daha birçok soru cevaplarını bekliyor... 

(ATİLLA İLHAN, İSTANBUL)

----------


## bozok

*'Rüyamda bile görmedim'* 



21.04.2010 / VATAN GZT.

*Albay üiçek'ten 'tanımadığım 6 kişi' itirazı*

'İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı' adlı belgede imzası olduğu iddia edilen ve hakkında müebbet hapis istemiyle iddianame hazırlanan Albay Dursun üiçek, 'tanımadığı 6 kişiyle aynı iddianamede yer almasına' itiraz etti. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne başvuran üiçek'in avukat kızı İrem üiçek, iddianamenin ana Ergenekon davasıyla birleştirilmesi talebine de itiraz ettiklerini söyledi,' 

Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'ne gelen Dursun üiçek'in avukatı İrem üiçek, İddianamenin İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne sunulduğunu teyit ettiklerini ve oturup beklemek yerine itirazlarını aynı mahkemeye taraf olarak sunduklarını belirterek, 'İddianamede yer alan söz konusu isimlerle müvekkilimin hiçbir şekilde bir telefon görüşmesi, bir yerde oturmuşluğu olmamıştır. Hatta müvekkilim, Bedrettin Dalan'ı rüyasında bile görmemiştir. Bu hukuksuzluğa itiraz etmek onun çok doğal hakkıdır' dedi. 



...

----------


## bozok

*üok bilinmeyenli Ergenekon denklemi* 



21 Nisan 2010 / avazturk.com

*Ergenekon ve darbe iddiaları nedeniyle tutuklanan ve hapse konulan subay sayısı yüzleri aştı.*

TSK’da özellikle de Deniz Kuvvetleri’nde görev yapan astsubayından üst subayına kadar çok sayıda isim cezaevine konuldu.

Cezaevine konulan subayların arasında Denizci Teğmen Ali Seyhur Güçlü de vardı. Güçlü, tutuklandığında henüz üç buçuk aylık evliydi.

Güçlü’nün eşi Nalan Güçlü, tutuklu subayların çocuklarının dayanışma amacıyla kurdukları Babamibekliyorum.com adlı internet sitesine duygularını düşüncelerini ve kahırlarını yazdı:

_“Bize bu şekilde duygularımızı düşüncelerimizi söyleyebileceğimiz bir platform oluşturma fikrini ilk duyduğum andan itibaren destekledim ve bugün gazetelerde internette çıkan site ile ilgili, bizler ile ilgili haberleri okuyunca da bu güzel düşünceni bir kez daha takdir ettim. Bizim burada anlatmaya çalıştıklarımız davalardan, davaların siyasi - ideolojik boyutundan öte içinde bulunduğumuz durumun insani boyutu._

_Yalan yanlış bilgi ve belgelere dayanılarak tutuklanan, (ATATüRK' ün kaleminden yazılan NUTUK eserinin delil klasörlerinde suç unsuru olarak kaydedildiği) itiraz dilekçeleri okunmadan reddedilen eşimiz, babamız, oğlumuz, kardeşimiz için dua etmekten başka ve ülkemizdeki adalet sistemi olmasa bile ilahi adaletin tecelli edeceği günlerin çabuk gelmesini dilemekten başka elimizden bir şey gelmiyor..._

_Benim eşim de şu anda tutuklu bulunan şEREFLİ TüRK SUBAYLARINDAN sadece birisi, Deniz Harp Okulundan mezun olurken VATANI VE MİLLETİ UğRUNA SAVAşMAYA VE GüZüNü KIRPMADAN CANINI FEDA ETMEYE ANT İüMİşTİ. Mesleğinin ilk yıllarında her gün aşkla ve heyecanla gittiği gemisinde TüRK MİLLETİ GECE YATAğINDA RAHAT UYUSUN , HAİNLER VATANIMIZA GüZ DİKMESİN DİYE GüZüNü KIRPMADAN GECE NüBETİ TUTARKEN sabaha karşı evinin narkotik ve terörle mücadele timleri tarafından kapısı kırılarak aranıp darmadağın edileceğini, uğrunda ölmek için ant içtiği millete karşı silahlı terör örgütü üyesi olmakla suçlanacağını nereden bilebilirdi._

_Daha yirmili yaşlarımızda hayallerimiz vardı, birlikte yürümek istediğimiz uzun bir yol... İlk adımı atmıştık birbirimize söz vererek aile arasında küçük bir törenle, devamını da bu talihsiz olaylar yaşandıktan sonra getirdik. İyi günde ve kötü günde beraber olacağımızın sözünü tekrar edip imzalarımızı attık, kutsal evlilik kurumuna dahil olduk biz de. Hayalimiz böyle değildi tabi ki ama zaman doğru zamandı mekanın ise önemi yoktu…._

_3 buçuk aylık evliliğimize 5 açık, 9 kapalı görüş sığdırabildik. Zaman kısıtlamasının olmadığı, birbirimize doya doya sarılacağımız günlerin özlemini yaşıyoruz şimdilerde. Bu haksız , hiçbir dayanağı bulunmayan suçlamalarla yapılan usulsüz tutuklamalardan dolayı HAYATLARIMIZDAN üALINAN ZAMANIN TELAFİSİNİN OLMAYACAğINI bu usulsüz kararları verenlere hatırlatmak istiyorum…._

_EşİM NüBETİNE DEVAM EDİYOR, şEREFLİ MESLEğİNİN GEREKTİRDİğİ GİBİ, ORADAKİ TüM şEREFLİ TüRK SUBAYLARIMIZIN YAPTIğI GİBİ..._

_Nalan GüüLü”_

----------


## bozok

*Sorgusuz infaz!* 



21 Nisan 2010 üarşamba 12:50

*Müyesser YILDIZ

Albay Dursun üiçek, Bedrettin Dalan ile aynı örgüte üye olmaktan yargılanıyor. Ama...*


_“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” soruşturması kapsamında, Bedrettin Dalan başta olmak üzere “tanımadığı” isimlerle aynı iddianamede yer alan ve 2 numaralı sanık sıfatıyla yargılanması talep edilen Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’e ne Ergenekon Savcılığı, ne de Mahkemedeki sorgusunda “suç ortakları” hakkında hiçbir şey sorulmadığı ortaya çıktı._

_Hakkında müebbet hapis istenen Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek ve 6 kişinin adının geçtiği iddianame, geçen hafta Ergenekon davasıyla birleştirilmesi talebiyle İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne sunuldu. Hem iddianameye, hem de davanın Ergenekon’la birleştirme talebine itirazda bulunan Albay üiçek’in kızı ve avukatı İrem üiçek, iddianamede adı geçen isimleri kesinlikle tanımadıklarını, Savcılığın elinde Albay üiçek’in bu kişilerle görüştüğüne dair hiçbir hukuki bilgi ve belge olmadığını bildirdi. Ergenekon Savcılığı’ndaki iki sorgusu ve çıkarıldığı mahkemede de Albay üiçek’e, iddianamede adı geçen kişiler hakkında tek bir soru sorulmadığını vurgulayan Avukat İrem üiçek, “4 sayfalık kağıt parçası ile ilgili soruşturma yürütülsün, gerçekler de ortaya çıksın. Ancak bunun üzerinden Albay üiçek’in hiç tanımadığı kişilerle aynı iddianameye konulması, üstüne bunun Ergenekon davasıyla birleştirilmesi talebi tamamen süreci uzatmaya ve müvekkilimi mağdur etmeye yarayacaktır. Bu hukuksuzluğa itiraz ediyoruz” dedi._


avazturk.com

----------


## bozok

*"şeriat devleti kuracağım"*



22.04.2010 / gazeteport.com

*Birinci Ergenekon davası sanıklarından Osman Yıldırım’ın Danıştay saldırısı davasının Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin karar duruşmasında gizlice çekilen şok sözler içeren görüntüler ortaya çıktı.*

*Osman Yıldırım duruşmada, "Bu laik cumhuriyeti başınıza yıkıp yerine şeriat devleti kuracağım" diyor.*

Birinci Ergenekon davasının 144. duruşmasında Naip Hakim Hüsnü üalmuk, ikinci Ergenekon davasının tutuksuz sanıklarından Mahir Akkar'da ele geçirildiği iddia edilen bir DVD içerisinde Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki Danıştay davası karar duruşmasına ait görüntülerin bulunduğunu söyledi. üalmuk'un isteği üzerine bu görüntüler, duruşma salonundaki ekran yardımıyla duruşmaya katılanlara izlettirildi. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce Silivri Cezaevi Kampüsü’ndeki duruşma salonunda görülen davada dünkü duruşmasında izletilen videoda Osman Yıldırım’ın Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyetine ağır hakaretler ettiği duyuluyor. 


*CUMHURİYETİ YIKIP şERİAT DEVLETİ KURACAğIM* 
Duruşma salonunda izleyicilerin oturduğu bölümden gizlice çekildiği görülen videoda Yıldırım’ın mahkemenin kararını açıklamasının ardından heyete yönelik, *“Burada benim tanıklarım var. Benim Ankara’yla Danıştayla bir ilgim olamaz. Beni kurban edemezsin sen. Bu laik cumhuriyeti yıkıp yerine şeriat devleti kuracağım. Allah’a olan kulluk vazifemi yerine getireceğim. Yegane vazifem ikinci Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nu kurmaktır"* diyor. 


Bu sözlerin ardından ise Mahkeme Başkanı Orhan Karadeniz’in Yıldırım’ın bu sözlerini tutanaklara geçiriyor. 

Ardından ise *"şimdi götürün"* diyerek Jandarmalardan Osman Yıldırım’ı salondan çıkarmalarını söylüyor. Salondan çıkaralırken Yıldırım’ın heyetin bulunduğu bölüme yöneldiği ancak jandarmalar tarafından engellenerek dışarı çıkartıldığı görülüyor. 


Ergenekon tutuklu sanığı Osman Yıldırım, Danıştay saldırısı davasında Alparslan Arslan ve diğer sanıklarla birlikte yargılanmış ve müebbet hapis cezasına çarptırılmıştı. 


Bu görüntüler, Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin gördüğü Danıştay davasının karar duruşmasında Osman Yıldırım'ın müebbet hapse mahkum olduğunun açıklandığı sırada cep telefonu kamerası ile çekilmiş, daha sonra Ergenekon Soruşturmaları kapsamında gözaltına alınan Mahir Akkar’da ele geçirilmişti. 

 
 Video için tıklayın

*http://www.gazeteport.com/TV-VIDEO/i...Name=GP_674502[/video]*

...

----------


## bozok

*Mahkeme Filiz Hanım'ın harcamalarını istedi* 




22.04.2010 / gazeteport.com

_Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Yaşar Büyükanıt ile Başbakan Erdoğan'ın Dolmabahçe Sarayı'ndaki özel görüşmesi ilk kez araştırılmaya başlandı. Ankara 1. Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi, Filiz Büyükanıt'ın harcama belgelerini Ergenekon Mahkemesi'nden istedi._ 

Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt'ın, Birgün Gazetesi köşe yazan Fikri Sağlar aleyhine "kişilik haklarına saldırdığı" iddiasıyla açtığı tazminat davasında önemli bir gelişme yaşandı. Büyükanıt ile Başbakan Erdoğan arasında Dolmabahçe Sarayı'nda gerçekleşen görüşmeyle ilgili iddialara ilişkin ilk kez mahkeme kararıyla araştırma yapılacak. 


*YARGITAY KARARI BOZDU* 
Davaya bakan Ankara 1. Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi, İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi ile İstanbul üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına birer yazı göndererek, Ergenekon davası dosyasından, eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon'un evinde ele geçirilen Büyükanıt'ın eşi Filiz Büyükanıt'ın harcamalarına ilişkin varsa doküman, belge ve görüşme kayıtları ile arama tutanaklarının gönderilmesini istedi. 


Başbakan Erdoğan'ın Büyükanıt'la Dolmabahçe Sarayı'ndaki görüşmesinde, Filiz Büyükanıt'ın harcamalarıyla ilgili bir dosya verdiği iddiasını köşe yazısında ileri süren Fikri Sağlar, *"kişilik haklarına hakaret"* gerekçesiyle 17 bin TL'lik tazminat cezasına mahkÃ»m olmuştu. Karar, Sağlar tarafından Yargıtay'a taşındı. Yargıtay 4. Hukuk Dairesi'nde yapılan temyiz görüşmesinde, köşe yazısının kamu yararı gözetilerek basın özgürlüğü çerçevesinde değerlendirilmesi gerektiği vurgulandı. Yargıtay içtihatlarına da atıfta bulunularak, basının kamuyu haberdar etme görevi olduğu anlatıldı. Yargıtay 4. Hukuk Dairesi, Sağlar'ın *"basın özgürlüğü"* iddiasını da haklı bularak tazminat kararını bozdu. Yargıtay, *"Hurşit Tolon'un evinden ele geçirilen belgelerde Filiz Büyükanıt'ın harcamalarıyla ilgili belgeler var"* iddiasının mahkeme tarafından araştırılmasını istedi. Yargıtay'ın bozma kararından sonra dosya yeniden mahkemeye döndü. Ankara 1. Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi'nde önceki gün görülen duruşmada, Yargıtay'ın bozma kararma uyularak, Tolon'un evinde ele geçirilen ve Yaşar Büyükanıt'a ait eşi Filiz Büyükanıt'ın yaptığı harcamalara ilişkin varsa doküman ve belgelerin, görüşme kayıt ve arama tutanaklarının mahkemeye gönderilmesi istendi. Ergenekon dosyasında yer aldığı bildirilen söz konusu belgeler bugüne kadar ortaya çıkmamıştı. 

Başbakan Erdoğan görüşme için *"bu benimle mezare gider"* demişti 


4 Mayıs 2007'de Dolmabahçe Sarayı'nda yapılan ve 2.5 saat süren ikili görüşmeyle ilgili olarak Başbakan Erdoğan, geçen yıl haziran ayında *"Bu benimle mezara gider. İnanıyorum ki Sayın Büyükanıt da böyle düşünüyor. Sayın Büyükanıt'ın böyle bir şey yapacağına ihtimal vermiyorum, açıklamaya kalkarsa o zaman ben de yaptığımız görüşmeyle ilgili şeyleri açıklarım. Ama, ben böyle bir şeye ihtimal vermiyorum. İkili bir görüşmemizdir, özeldir"* demişti. Erdoğan, bu görüşmeyi yakın çevresiyle de paylaşmadığını söylemişti. 

(Habertürk)

----------


## bozok

*Sunahanım Güven ifade verdi*


**

22.04.2010 - 11:12 / gazeteport.com

*Eşi emekli Tümamiral İlker Güven'i askeri belgeleri satmakla suçlayan Sunahanım Güven, askeri savcılığın ardından bugün de İstanbul Adliyesi'ne gelerek soruşturma kapsamında tanık olarak ifade verdi.*

*İSTANBUL -* Emekli Tümamiral İlker Güven'in boşanma aşamasında olduğu eşi Sunahanım Güven'in *''gizli belgeleri temin etme''* soruşturması kapsamında *''tanık''* sıfatıyla ifadesi alındı. 


Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesine avukatı *Hasan Gürbüz* ile gelen *Sunahanım Güven*, Cumhuriyet savcılarından *Hakan Karaali'*ye yaklaşık yarım saat ifade verdi. 


Güven'in, *''Balyoz Planı''* iddiaları soruşturmasının başlamasını sağlayan ve bir gazetede yayımlanan gizli belgelerle ilgili başlatılan *''devlete ait gizli belgeleri temin etme''* soruşturması kapsamında tanık olarak ifadesine başvurulduğu öğrenildi. İfadesinin ardından avukatıyla birlikte adliyeden ayrılan Sunahanım Güven, basın mensuplarının sorularını yanıtlamak istemedi.Basın mensuplarının, *''Eşiniz İlker Güven'in iddialarıyla ilgili ne diyorsunuz?''* sorusuna Güven, *''üok komik. Bunları muhatap alıp cevap vermeyeceğim''* dedi. 


Sunahanım Güven'in avukatı Hasan Gürbüz de müvekkilinin, *''tanık''* olarak ifade verdiğini ve soruşturmanın gizli olması nedeniyle daha fazla bilgi veremeyeceklerini söyledi. *''Sunahanım Güven'in gelişinin nedeni Balyoz soruşturması mı? 'Belgeler nasıl ortaya çıktı' diye mi soruldu?''* yönündeki sorular üzerine de avukat Gürbüz; *''Balyoz soruşturmasıyla ilgili belgeler, Mehmet Baransu'nun getirdiği belgeler nasıl çıktı diye bir soruşturma başlatılmış. Devletin güvenliğine ilişkin bilgilerin nasıl temin edildiğine dair bir soruşturma''* dedi. 


Gürbüz, basında çıkan haberler üzerine Sunahanım Güven'in ifade vermeye çağrıldığını belirterek, *''Olay bu. 5 bin belgenin nasıl çıktığı araştırılıyor. Müvekkilim, daha önce de askeri savcılığa tanık olarak ifade verdi. Elindeki belgeleri teslim etti''* diye konuştu.

*ASKERİ SAVCIYA DA İFADE VERDİ*
*Güven, tanık sıfatıyla dün de askeri savcıya ifade vermişti. Güven’in, askeri savcıya, 34 adet “gizli ibareli” evrak, 4 fotoğraf verdiği öğrenildi.* 


 


 Video için tıklayın

http://www.gazeteport.com/TV-VIDEO/i...Name=GP_674462


...

----------


## bozok

*Silinen görüntülere suç duyurusu* 



21.04.2010 - 10:48 / gazeteport.com

*1. Ergenekon davasında TüBİTAK, Danıştay saldırısının yapıldığı gün, binada bulunan güvenlik kamerası görüntü kayıtlarının bir bölümünün silindiğini belirledi. Yapılan teknik çalışma ile bu görüntülerin bir kısmı kurtarıldı.*

*Mahkeme güvenlik kamera kayıtlarının silinmesi ile ilgili olarak güvenlik şirketi yetkilileri hakkında suç duyurusunda bulundu.* 

*İşTE KURTARILAN GüRüNTüLER için tıklayınız*

*İSTANBUL -* Duruşmada, mahkeme heyetine başkanlık yapan hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese, ara kararlar doğrultusunda dosyaya gelen evrakları okudu. 

Buna göre, Kemal Kerinçsiz'in talebi üzerine İlhan Cihaner'in sanık olarak yer aldığı Erzincan 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki 22 klasör halindeki dava dosyası CD'ye aktarılarak mahkemeye gönderildi.

*POLİSLER TAKİP ETTİ, GüZALTINA ALMADI**haberi için tıklayınız*

*EMNİYETİN ZİRVE RAPORU MAHKEMEDE* 
Sanıklardan Zekeriya üztürk'ün talebi üzerine Malatya'daki Zirve Yayınevi Cinayeti dosyasında yer alan 32 sayfalık rapor ve İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü tarafından hazırlanan rapor da mahkemeye ulaştı. 

*CUMHURİYET'E SALDIRI üNCEDEN BİLİNMİYORDU* 
Mahkemenin resen istediği Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü, MİT ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığından gönderilen cevapta, Cumuriyet gazetesine bomba atılması ve Danıştaya saldırı öncesinde temin edilmiş herhangi bir bilgiye rastlanılmadığı kaydedildi. 

İkinci davanın tutuksuz sanığı Mahir Akkar tarafından çekildiği iddia edilen Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki Danıştay davasının karar duruşmasına ait görüntüler ve bunlara ilişkin bilirkişi çözümünün yapıldığı belirtildi. 

*KAMERA KAYITLARI SİLİNMİş*
Birinci *''Ergenekon''* davasının tutuklu sanığı *Alparslan Arslan'ın 16 Mayıs 2006'da Danıştay'da keşif yaptığı günkü kamera kayıtlarının bir kısmının, aynı gün saat 19:47-19:50 arasında, geri döndürülemez şekilde silindiği belirtildi.* 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin, *''03 Mayıs 2006 ile 17 Mayıs 2006 tarihleri arasında Danıştay binasının güvenliği ile ilgili kameraların arıza nedenlerinin, hangi tarihlerde OYAK savunma ve güvenlik şirketine bildirildiğinin, ayrıca bu tarihler dışında kameraların arıza yapıp yapmadığına''* ilişkin bilirkişi incelemesi tamamlandı. 

Naip hakim tarafından atanan TüBİTAK'ta görevli bilirkişi Hayrettin Bahşi tarafından hazırlanan raporda, mahkeme tarafından kendisine verilen hard disklerin incelenerek, bunların Danıştay binasında kullanılan hard diskler ve hard diskte teknik bir bozukluk olup olmadığı, kayıtların orjinal ve içerisinde silinmiş veri bulunup bulunmadığı, varsa bu verilerin geri getirilmesinin mümkün olup olmadığının tespitinin istendiği kaydedildi. 

Teslim alınan WMAJ96544993 ve WMAJ97196969 seri numaralı hard diskler ve DVD içeriklerinin incelendiği, sonu 69 ile biten hard diskin işletim sistemini, 93 ile biten hard diskin de tutulan dataları içerdiği belirtilen raporda, data içeren hard diske erişim ve imajın alınması sırasında herhangi bir zorlukla karşılaşılmadığı kaydedildi. 

*KASITLI OLARAK SİLİNDİ* 
Söz konusu hard diskte herhangi bir arıza bulgusuna rastlanılmadığı ifade edilen raporda, yapılan incelemeler sonucunda, sonu 93 ile biten seri numaralı hard diskte silinmiş dosyalar olduğunun tespit edildiği vurgulandı. Raporda, *''Silinmiş dosyaların önemli bir kısmı geri döndürülemez şekilde silinmiş olup, söz konusu dosyaların sadece isimlerine erişilmiştir. Silinmiş dosyaların çok büyük bir bölümünün 16 Mayıs 2006 tarihinde saat 19:47-19:50 tarihleri arasında silindiği ve bu silinmenin geri döndürülemez şekilde yapıldığı tespit edilmiştir''* denildi*.*

*''HARD DİSKİN ORİJİNAL OLUP OLMADIğI NET DEğİL''* 
Danıştay'daki kamera sistemlerinin 23 Aralık 2005'te kurulduğu belirtilen raporda, hard diskin içinde bu tarihten önceki görüntülerin de yer aldığı kaydedildi. 

Bu durumda, Danıştay binasında kurulan kamera sisteminde kullanılan hard diskin daha önce başka bir yerde kullanılması, firmadan istenen orijinal hard diskin verilmeyip başka bir yerde kullanılan hard diskin üzerine, ilgili dosyaların kopyalanması ve daha sonra da üzerinde silme işleminin yapıldığı ihtimalinin olduğu kaydedildi. 

*Raporda, hard diskin orijinal olup olmadığını sorusunun da net olarak cevaplandırılamadığı kaydedildi.Verilen DVD'ler içerisinde, dosya sayılarının çok az olduğunun gözlemlendiği ifade edilen raporda, bir kameranın yaklaşık olarak bir günde 40'a yakın dosya ürettiği belirtilerek, hafta sonları gözlenen ortamdaki hareket miktarı az olacağı için söz konusu günlerde dosyaların daha az olabileceği anlatıldı.* 

Firma tarafından teslim edilen DVD'de hafta içlerine ait günler dahil olmak üzere gün başına her kamerada yer alan dosya sayısının en fazla 6 olduğu belirtilen raporda, bu durumda her güne ait dosyaların büyük bir bölümünün DVD'de yer almadığı sonucuna varıldığı kaydedildi. 

Firma tarafından iletilen DVD'deki dosyaların, 6 Haziran 2006'da oluşturulduğu ya da kopyalandığı vurgulanan raporda, *''Bu tarihle ilgili de DVD'de kamera kayıtları mevcuttur, ama bu kayıtlar içerisinde görüntü bulunmamaktadır. Dolayısıyla firma tarafından o tarihte hard diskle bir işlem yapıldığı sonucuna varılmıştır''* ifadeleri kullanıldı. 

*SİLİNME ZAMANLARI ''000''* 
Raporda, 15 Mayıs 2006 tarihinde Danıştay binasında bulunan 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 ve 7 nolu kameralara, 16 Mayıs 2006 tarihindeki 1, 4, 5 ve 8 nolu kameralara ait herhangi bir dosyanın yer almadığı, bu tarihlere ait bir görüntünün bulunmadığı kaydedildi. 

Danıştay binasında 8 kamera bulunduğu anlatılan raporda, 8 kameranın görüntü alanlarına yer verildi. Teslim edilen DVD'de olup da hard diskte aynı isimle geri döndürülemez şekilde silinmiş olarak bulunan söz konusu dosyaların silinme tarihleri ve silinme zamanlarının da 000.00.00 ve 00.00.00 olarak tespit edildiği belirtilen raporda, şöyle devam edildi: 

*BİLİNüLİ BİR SİLME*
*''Bu işlem, bilinçli bir silme olabileceği ve silme tarihlerini de saklamaya yönelik olabileceği değerlendirilmektedir. DVD'de olup da hard diskte silinmiş olarak bulunan dosyaların iki ayrı şekilde oluşabileceği değerlendirilmektedir. Birincisi DVD'ye sonradan yaratılmış dosyaların konmasıdır. İkincisi ve daha muhtemel olanı ise 6 Haziran 2006 tarihinde oluşturulması dikkate alınırsa, bu işlemden sonraki gün olan 7 Haziran 2006 tarihinde söz konusu dosyaların silinmesidir.''*

*"HAKKIMDAKİ KUVVETLİ SUü şüPHESİ NEDİR?"*
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada söz alan tutuklu sanık Veli Küçük, 28 aydır tutuklu olduğunu belirterek, *''Bir savaş veriyorum normaldir ama hakkımdaki kuvvetli suç şüphesi nedir, bir açıklayın''* dedi. 

Dünya Azerbaycanlılar Kongresine başkan seçildiği için burada olduğunu savunan Küçük*, ''abartıldığı gibi bir gücü olmadığını, gücü olsaydı bu davada yargılanmaması gerektiğini''* söyledi. 

Danıştaya saldıranların bunu mertçe söylediğini belirten Küçük, *''Gittim şu nedenle vurdum' diyor. Alparslan Arslan, 'Ben yaptım' diyor. Arslan, kamu görevi yapan bir avukat. Arslan beni arasa, dese ki 'Benim şöyle bir sıkıntım var', gözümü kırpmadan çağırırdım, çay içerdim. Danıştaya saldırmış mı olacaktım?''* diye konuştu. 

Küçük, *''Ağrı'da Alay Komutanı olduğu sırada Turgut üzal'ın ölümünden bile sorumlu tutulduğunu''* ifade ederek, *''Bu şaklabanlığa bir son verin. Ben bir çiftçi ailenin çocuğuyum. Altı delik ayakkabı ile 14 yaşında askerin karavanasını yemeye başladım. Askeri mekteplerde bize öğretilen bir şey vardı: 'Cepheden geri dönülmez, ya şehit ya da malul olursun.' Benim revirdeki dosyam 200'ü buldu. Hastalıklara sığınmıyorum, 'Ameliyat olacaksın' diye tutturdular, 'Olmam' dedim''* şeklinde konuştu. 

Diğer sanık ve avukatların taleplerinin ardından Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel görüşünü açıkladı. 

Pekgüzel, sanıklardan Oktay Yıldırım'ın 12 Haziran 2007'de ümraniye'de ele geçirilen el bombalarına ait olay yeri görüntülerindeki ses kaydı dökümünde, polislerin *''Ergenekon''* sözcüğünü kullandığını iddia ettiğini belirterek, Yıldırım'ın kendi incelemesi olan görüntülerdeki ses kaydının yer aldığı CD'lerin cezaevi koşullarında hazırlanamayacağını kaydetti. 

Savcı Pekgüzel, cezaevindeki bilgisayarların teknik imkanlarıyla Oktay Yıldırım'ın böyle bir CD hazırlayıp hazırlayamayacağının araştırılması için yazı yazılmasını istedi. 

Bu sırada Oktay Yıldırım ve bazı sanıkların ayağa kalkarak bağırıp tepki göstermesi üzerine, mahkeme heyetine başkanlık yapan hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese, sanıklara, bu tutumlarını sürdürmeleri halinde dışarı çıkarmak zorunda kalacağı uyarısında bulundu. Savcı Pekgüzel, tüm sanıkların cezaevindeki ziyaret listeleri ve mektuplarının istenmesini de talep etti. 

*ERDAL AKKURT'UN TAHLİYESİNE KARAR VERİLDİ*
*İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada mahkeme heyeti, suç vasfının değişme ihtimalini dikkate alarak, tutuklu sanıklardan Selim Akkurt'un tahliyesini kararlaştırdı. Erdal Akkurt Nobel ödüllü yazar Orhan Pamuk, Osman Baydemir ve Ahmet Türk'e suikast yapacağı iddiasıyla tutuklanmıştı. Başka suçtan hükümlü olan Akkurt, bu tahliye kararına rağmen cezaevinden çıkamayacak.* 

*KAMERA KAYITLARINI SİLENLER İüİN SUü DUYURUSU*
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi naip hakimi tarafından, Danıştay binasına ait 16 Mayıs 2006 tarihi ve öncesine ilişkin bir kısım güvenlik kamerası görüntü kayıtlarının silinmesiyle ilgili, sorumlular hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunuldu. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi naip hakimi tarafından Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına yapılan suç duyurusunda, mahkemenin ara kararı uyarınca, Danıştay binasına ait görüntülerin bulunduğu güvenlik şirketinden gelen hard diskler üzerinde naip hakim aracılığıyla tam yetki verilerek bilirkişi incelemesi yaptırılması konusunda karar verildiği belirtildi. 

*Suç duyurusunda, bilirkişi tarafından naip hakimliğe 12 Ocak 2010 tarihinde sunulan ön raporda, Danıştay binasına ait görüntülerin bulunduğu güvenlik şirketinden gelen hard disklerin belirtilenin aksine arızalı olmadığı, 16 Mayıs 2006'da, bu tarih ve öncesine ait bir kısım kayıtların geri döndürülemez şekilde silindiğinin yer aldığı kaydedildi.* 

Raporda, silindiği belirtilen kayıtlarla aynı isimde açılamayan dosyalar olduğunun da belirtildiği ifade edilen suç duyurusunda, tüm bunların karşısında *''kamu görevlisinin suçu bildirmemesini''* içeren TCK'nın 279. maddesindeki yasal zorunluluk gereği, ilgililer hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunulması gerektiği vurgulandı. 

*CUMHURİYET BOMBACILARI İZLENDİ Mİ?*
Birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasına bakan mahkeme heyeti, savunmasında polis tarafından takip edildiğini belirten Tekin Irşi'nin beyanları üzerine, Cumhuriyet Gazetesine atılan bombalar nedeniyle 5-17 Mayıs 2006 tarihleri arasında Irşi ile Erhan Timuroğlu, İsmail Sağır, Osman Yıldırım ve Alparslan Arslan hakkında herhangi bir fiziki veya teknik takip yapılıp yapılmadığının İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğünden sorulmasını kararlaştırdı. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, sanık ve avukatların taleplerine ilişkin ara kararlar okunmadan önce söz alan tutuklu sanık Oktay Yıldırım, savcının, kendisinin daha önceden duruşma salonunda izlettiği CD'nin cezaevindeki bilgisayarların teknik imkanlarıyla hazırlanıp hazırlanamayacağının araştırılmasıyla ilgili talebine yanıt verdi. 

Yıldırım, *''Savcının açık ithamı ve yalan beyanı var. Orijinal CD'yi ve TüBİTAK'tan gelen CD'yi getirseniz, hangi saniyede 'Ergenekon' kelimesinin geçtiğini size gösteririm''* dedi. 

ümraniye'de ele geçirilen el bombalarına ilişkin düzenlenen tutanağın düzmece olduğunu kanıtladıklarını öne süren Yıldırım, *''Savcılığın yapacağı başka bir şey kalmadığı için 'bu kelimeyi (Ergenekon) bunlar ekleyebilir' diyor. CD'nin 5. dakikası 42. saniyesinde başlayıp 45. saniyesinde biten konuşmayı burada dinleyelim''* diye konuştu. 

Yıldırım, ümraniye'de ele geçirilen el bombalarıyla ilgili olay yeri görüntülerine ilişkin çekilen CD'deki seslerde polislerin *''Ergenekon''* kelimesini kullandığını iddia ederek, bununla ilgili hazırladığı CD'yi duruşma salonunda izletmişti. 

Bugünkü celsede de Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, cezaevi şartlarında böyle bir CD'nin hazırlanamayacağını belirterek, mahkemeden bu konunun araştırılmasını talep etmişti. 

*TAKİP EDİLDİ İDDİALARI POLİSE SORULDU*
Yıldırım'ın konuşmasının ardından mahkeme heyetine başkanlık yapan üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese, aldıkları ara kararları açıkladı. 

Buna göre, tutuksuz sanık gazeteci Güler Kömürcü üztürk'ün duruşmalardan vareste tutulmasını kararlaştıran mahkeme heyeti, üztürk ile eşi Mehmet Zekeriya üztürk arasında yapılan konuşmaların imha edilmesi yönündeki talebin ise konuşmalar incelendikten sonra değerlendirilmesine hükmetti. 

*Mahkeme heyeti, tutuklu sanık Tekin Irşi'nin savunması sırasında polis tarafından takip edildiğine ilişkin sarf ettiği beyanları da dikkate alınarak, özellikle Cumhuriyet Gazetesine atılan bombalar nedeniyle 5-17 Mayıs 2006 tarihleri arasında bu sanık ile sanıklar Erhan Timuroğlu, İsmail Sağır, Osman Yıldırım ve Alparslan Arslan hakkında herhangi bir fiziki veya teknik takip yapılıp yapılmadığı hususunun İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğünden sorulmasını kararlaştırdı.* 

Tutuklu sanık Muzaffer Tekin'in avukatı ve savcının talebi doğrultusunda, tahliye olan ve halen tutuklu bulunan tüm sanıkların bugüne kadar bulundukları cezaevleri müdürlükleri ve ilgili başsavcılıklara müzekkere yazılmasını karara bağlayan mahkeme heyeti, bu kişileri bugüne kadar ziyaret edenlerin listeleri ile dosya sanıklarının birbirlerine yazdıkları tüm mektupların kayıtlarıyla birlikte gönderilmesine hükmetti. 

Tutuklu sanık Doğu Perinçek'in 141. celsede sarf ettiği sözleri nedeniyle gereğinin yapılması için Silivri Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına müzekkere yazılmasını kararlaştıran mahkeme heyeti, Oktay Yıldırım'ın daha önceki duruşmalarda sunumunu yaptığı CD ile ilgili olarak daha önce sarf ettiği beyanlar savunma kapsamında kabul edildiğinden ve iddia makamının bu yöndeki talebi yargılamaya herhangi bir yenilik katmayacağından, bu konuda bir işlem yapılmasına yer olmadığına karar verdi. 

Mahkeme heyeti, bu ve daha önceki celselerde iddianameye konu silah ve mühimmatlarla ilgili bilirkişi incelemesi talebinde bulunan tüm sanıkların bu doğrultuda mahkemeye ibraz ettikleri dilekçeleriyle bu yönde varsa başka bir itirazlarını da mahkemeye sunmaları için 15 günlük süre verilmesini, tüm bu dilekçeler bir araya getirilip itirazlar doğrultusunda bilirkişi incelemesi yaptırılmak üzere hakim Hüsnü üalmuk'un naip hakim olarak atanmasını kararlaştırdı. 

*FUAT TURGUT İüİN DURUşMAYA ZORLA GETİRİLME KARARI*
Tutuksuz sanık avukat Fuat Turgut'un bir dahaki duruşmaya zorla getirilmesi ve birleşen Vatanseverler dosyasının tutuksuz sanığı Taner ünal'ın duruşmada hazır edilmesi için yazı yazılmasına karar veren mahkeme heyeti, yine Vatanseverler dosyasının sanığı Ahmet Cinali'nin de tutuklu olması nedeniyle sevkinin Silivri Cezaevine yaptırılmasına hükmetti. 

Müşteki İlyas Kılıçoğlu'nun müdahillik talebine savcının görüşü alındıktan sonra karar verilmesini öngören mahkeme heyeti, tutuksuz sanık Salih Kurter'in sağlık durumunun zabıta vasıtasıyla adresinden araştırılmasını, sağlığının elverişli olduğunun tespiti halinde duruşmada hazır edilmesini kararlaştırdı. 

*ARSLAN'DAN SAü VE KIL üRNEğİ ALINAMADI*
*Mahkeme heyeti, sanık Alparslan Arslan'ın mevcut rahatsızlığının kimyasal ilaçlar verilmesi sebebiyle oluştuğu iddiasıyla ilgili olarak Adli Tıp Kurumuna yazı yazıldığını belirterek, bu kurum tarafından kan ve kıl örneğinin alınması için genel anestezi yapılması gerektiğinin bildirildiğini kaydetti. Bu aşamada bu işlemden vazgeçilmesine karar veren mahkeme heyeti, bu konuda yazılan yazıların da iadesini istedi.* 

Selim Akkurt'un tahliyesinin ardından geriye kalan tutuklu 23 sanığın bu hallerinin devamını kararlaştıran mahkeme heyeti, duruşmayı 17 Mayıs Pazartesi günü saat 09.00'a bıraktı.



 

 Video için tıklayın

http://www.gazeteport.com/TV-VIDEO/i...Name=GP_674105


...

----------


## bozok

*‘Yargıya savaş açtılar’* 



*Halen tutuklu bulunan Cihaner'in avukatı Kazan, Adalet Bakanlığı'nın kararına tepki gösterdi*

*22.04.2010 /* *Kemal Göktaş / VATAN* 


Erzurum’daki Ergenekon davası kapsamında tutuklanan İlhan Cihaner, tutuklanmadan önce Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcısı Osman şanal hakkında soruşturma açılması talebiyle Adalet Bakanlığı’na başvurdu. Cihaner, Bakanlığın yasal süre olan 60 gün içinde bu talebine yanıt vermemesi üzerine, başvurunun “zımnen rededildiği” gerekçesiyle İdare Mahkemesi’nde dava açtı. İdare Mahkemesi’nde bu dava görüşülmeyi beklerken şanal, Cihaner’i gözaltına aldı ve sonuçta Başsavcı tutuklandı. Cihaner’in açtığı bu davanın duruşması dün Ankara 1. İdare Mahkemesi’nde görülecekti. Duruşmaya katılmak üzere Cihaner’in avukatı Kazan ile Adalet Bakanlığı’nı temsilen iki tetkik hakim geldi. Ancak Mahkeme Başkanı Gürsel üzkan, davaya bir avukat derneğinin katılmak için dilekçe verdiğini, ayrıca Adalet Bakanlığı’nın kendisi hakkında YARSAV Yönetim Kurulu üyesi olduğu için reddi hakim talebinde bulunduğunu ve davanın şanal’a ihbar edilmesini istediğini açıkladı. üzkan, “Bu süreçleri yürütmemiz lazım. O yüzden duruşma yapmayacağız. Yeni duruşma tarihini size bildireceğiz” dedi. Avukat Kazan ise “Adalet Bakanlığı kural dışı ve hukuka aykırı davranıyor” diyerek, duruma tepkisini gösterdi. Kazan duruşmadan sonra VATAN’a yaptığı açıklamada “İlhan Cihaner YARSAV üyesi değil. Bakanlık böyle yaparak yargıya karşı savaş açtığını kanıtlamış oluyor. ürgütlenme bir haksa, YARSAV üyesi olmak suç mu?” dedi. 


...

----------


## bozok

*üetin Doğan tutuklandı! Balyoz çıkaranların kafasına inecek*


_"Balyoz Planı" iddialarıyla ilgili yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında hakkında yakalama emri bulunan ve GATA'da gördüğü tedavinin ardından bugün Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'ne gelen eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan tutuklandı._


10:03 | 23 Nisan 2010 / MİLLİYET


Balyoz Planı" iddialarıyla ilgili yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında hakkındaki yakalama emri çerçevesinde İstanbul Adliyesine gelen eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, "Herkes görecek ki bu balyoz, çıkaranların, uyduranların kafasına inecek" dedi.

Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesinin önünde gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtlayan üetin Doğan, hastalığıyla ilgili tedavi önerilerini göz ardı ettiğini belirterek, arkadaşlarını yalnız bırakamayacağını belirtti.

Bu mücadeleye onlarla birlikte devam edeceğini ifade eden Doğan, "Herkes görecek ki bu balyoz, çıkaranların, uyduranların kafasına inecek" dedi.

Sağlık durumunun nasıl olduğunun sorulmasına üzerine Doğan, şunları söyledi: 

_"şu an samimiyetle söylüyorum. Kalp, ilaçların dozlarını 4 kat artırmak suretiyle iyiye doğru gidiyor. Ama dün çıktığım zaman 18 idi tansiyonum. Resmi kayıtlarda da vardır. Bir gün önce de öyleydi. Fakat burada bir talep ya da karşılıklı görüşmeler olduğunu öğrendim. Silahlı Kuvvetlerde 50 yıl kalmış bir insanım. Kurumumu zor durumda bırakacak herhangi bir işlem, gayret yapamazdım. O yüzden de 18 tansiyonla dışarı çıktım. Dimdik ayaktayım. Hastanede de arkadaşlarım çok yakından ilgilendiler. Onların hepsine minnettarım."_

...

----------


## bozok

*Hukuku dolanma tarifesi: 500 Lira* 



22 Nisan 2010 / avazturk.com

*Müyesser YILDIZ

Adalet Bakanlığı’nın, Ergenekon davası kapsamında tutuklanan İlhan Cihaner’in açtığı bir davaya bakan Hakime YARSAV üyesi olduğu gerekçesiyle yaptığı itirazın boyutları büyüyor.*


Bakanlığın benzer bir yönteme daha önce de başvurduğu ve bu yüzden 500 Lira para cezasına çarptırıldığı ortaya çıktı. YARSAV eski Başkanı ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu, “Hukuku dolanma kültürünün yeni bir örneğiyle karşı karşıyayız” dedi.

Cihaner, tutuklanmadan önce Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcısı Osman şanal hakkında soruşturma açılması talebiyle Adalet Bakanlığı’na başvurdu. Bakanlığın yasal süre olan 60 gün içinde bu talebe cevap vermemesi üzerine Cihaner, başvurusunun “zımnen reddedildiği” gerekçesiyle İdare Mahkemesi’ne dava açtı. Söz konusu dava dün Ankara 1. İdare Mahkemesi’nde görülecekti. Ancak Adalet Bakanlığı’nın, Mahkeme Başkan Vekili Gürsel üzkan hakkında, “YARSAV’a üye olduğu” gerekçesiyle reddi hakim talebinde bulunduğu ortaya çıktı.

İddianın basına yansıması üzerine bir açıklama yapan Adalet Bakanlığı, Mahkeme Başkan Vekili Gürsel üzkan’ın YARSAV Yönetim kurulu üyesi olması yüzünden reddi hakim talebinde bulunulduğunu duyurdu.

Bu gelişmeler üzerine Avaz Türk’ün görüşlerine başvurduğu YARSAV eski Başkanı ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu, Adalet Bakanlığının itiraz ettiği hususların Hukuk Usulü Muhakemeleri Yasası’nın 28. Maddesinde düzenlendiğini hatırlatarak, şunları söyledi:

“Bir yargıcın hangi davaya ne zaman bakamayacağı, hangi hal ve şartta hakkında reddi hakim talebinde bulunacağı yazıyor. Buna göre ancak bir yargıç mensubu olduğu bir cemiyetin açtığı dava veya o cemiyete karşı açılan davaya bakamaz. ürneğimizden hareket edersek, YARSAV’ın açtığı bir dava veya YARSAV’a karşı açılan bir davanın olması gerekiyor. Burada öyle bir şey yok. Adalet Bakanlığı’nın mantığından gidersek, herkes her davaya itiraz eder. Bir meslek kuruluşu veya birliği o mesleğe mensup kişilerden değil de sokaktaki vatandaşlardan mı oluşturulacak?”

Adalet Bakanlığı’nın bu tavrının sebebinin yoruma bilye ihtiyaç göstermeyecek kadar açık olduğunu belirten Eminağaoğlu, “Bu talebin yegane hedefi süreci uzatmaktır. Hukuku dolanma kültürünün ayrı bir yöntemi uygulanıyor” iddiasında bulundu.

Benzer bir olayın bizzat kendisinin açtığı bir davada yaşandığını da açıklayan Eminağaoğlu, Adalet Bakanlığı’nın aynı gerekçeyle reddi hakim talebinde bulunduğunu, ancak bu talep reddedildiği gibi, Bakanlık hakkında 500 lira para cezasına hükmedildiğini vurguladı. Eminağaoğlu, “Bu karar ortada dururken yapılanı varın siz yorumlayın” dedi.


...

----------


## bozok

*Sessizliğini Avaztürk’e bozdu... 4 yıldızlı küslük* 



23 Nisan 2010 Cuma 00:23

*Ceyhun BOZKURT / avazturk.com

Birinci Ordu eski Komutanı Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, darbe girişimi iddiası ile tutuklanmasından Genelkurmay eski Başkanı Emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök’ü sorumlu tuttu.*

üetin Doğan, ile Hilmi üzkök arasında söz düellosu yaşandı. Doğan, üstü olan Hilmi üzkök’ü darbe iddialarını araştırıp araştırmadığını ve 1’inci Ordu’nun Kozmik Odası’ndan bazı evrakın dışarı çıkarılıp çıkarılmadığını sordu.

Hilmi üzkök, üetin Doğan’ın açıklamaları karşısında susmayı tercih ya da Doğan’ın kendisine yönelik sorularını geçiştirdi.

Paşalar arasında yaşanan gerginliğin eşlere de yansıdığı ortaya çıktı. üetin Doğan’ın eşi Nilgün Doğan, Hilmi üzkök’ün eşi üzenç üzkök’ün kendisine geçmiş olsun telefonu açmadığını açıkladı. Nilgün Doğan, *“Diğer paşa eşleri aradı, geçmiş olsun dileklerini ve desteklerini iletti. Ancak üzenç hanım telefon açmadı. Eğer arasaydı da görüşmek istemezdim”* dedi.

Balyoz operasyonu ile birlikte eşi Birinci Ordu eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın bir saniye olsun yalnız bırakmayan ancak uzun bir süre basına karşı sessizliğini koruyan Nilgün Doğan, bu sessizliğini Avaztürk’e bozdu. Nilgün Doğan, eşinin bir hukuk mücadelesi verdiğini ve bundan da zaferle ayrılacağına inandığını kaydetti. İşte Nilgün Doğan’ın Avaztürk’e yaptığı açıklamalar:

*Operasyon sürecinde neler yaşadınız?*

Bizler, yani bu operasyonda mağdur olan ailelerle birlikteydik. Bir sürü tedirgin ve mağdur olan aile var. Onların acısı ne ise bizim yaşadıklarımız da odur.

*Bu süreçte, Komuta kademesinde görev yapan komutanların eşleriyle hiç görüştünüz mü?*

Evet sağ olsunlar, bizi hiç yalnız bırakmadılar. Sürekli aradılar, üetin Paşa’nın sağlığını sordular, sabır dilediler ve manen yanımızda oldular. Zaten Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri bir aile gibidir. Bir kişinin acısını tüm aile fertleri paylaşır. Onlar da sağolsun, bizi hiç yalnız bırakmadı. 

*Genelkurmay eski Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök’ün eşi sizi hiç aradı mı?*

Hayır, kesinlikle aramadı. Zaten aramasını da beklemiyordum. Eğer arasaydı da görüşmek istemezdim. 


...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon’da “zarf” restleşmesi!*



*Müyesser YILDIZ / avazturk.com

TSK ile Ergenekon savcıları arasında bu kez de “zarf” krizi yaşandığı bildirildi.*



Ergenekon savcıları HASDAL Cezaevin’de tutuklu bulunan bazı muvazzaf ve emekli subayların imzalarını almak istedi. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, bu isteğe olumlu yanıt verdi. Ancak savcılar son anda olumlu yanıta rağmen Genelkurmay’ın bazı şartlar ileri sürmesinden rahatsız oldu. İsteğini geri çekti.


Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ile Ergenekon Savcıları arasında *“mühürlü zarf”* restleşmesi yaşandığı ortaya çıktı.


Avaz Türk’ün edindiği bilgilere göre, Ergenekon Savcıları *“Balyoz”* ve diğer *“darbe”* planları kapsamında Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi’nde tutuklu bulunan muvazzaf ve emekli askerlerin el yazısı ve imza örneklerini almak istedi. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı bu talebe olumlu cevap verdi ancak beraberinde bazı isteklerde bulundu.


Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın en başta gelen talepleri şunlar oldu:


*-Yazı ve imza örnekleri görevlendireceğimiz bir kişinin refakatinde alınsın.*



*-Bunlar mühürlü bir zarfa konsun.*



*-Mühürlü zarflar açılacağı zaman da Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na haber verilsin ve bunlar yine görevlendirilecek bir kişinin refakatinde açılsın.*


Ergenekon savcılarının, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’ndan gelen bu talepleri kendilerine *“güvensizlik”* olarak algıladıkları ve Hasdal’dan yazı-imza alma kararından şimdilik vazgeçtiği öne sürüldü. 

...

----------


## bozok

*Danıştay kimin tekerine çomak sokmuştu?* 



TüBİTAK, Danıştay saldırısı ile ilgili önemli bir rapor hazırladı. Buna göre saldırı sırasında güvenlik kameraları bozuk değildi. OYAK Güvenlik’in daha önce mahkemeye sunduğu *“kameralar arızalı”* iddiasını yalanlayan rapora göre bir kısım görüntüler, bilinçili olarak kayıt kodları değiştirilerek silindi. Kayıtların bir bölümü ise TüBİTAK’ta kurtarıldı.

Raporda, katil Alparslan Arslan’ın saldırıdan bir gün önceki keşif görüntülerinin yok edildiği, hard disklerde teknik bir bozukluk bulunmadığı belirtiliyor. 

Cumhuriyet gazetesini bombalamaktan mahkum olanlardan biri de, olaylar sırasında polis takibinde olduklarını ama yakalanmadıklarını iddia etti. 

Cumhuriyet’in bombalandığı günlerde _“Bu saldırılarda bir gariplik var! İlk saldırıdan sonra gazete ve çevresinde güvenlik önlemleri artırıldığı halde, saldırganlar iki defa daha gazete binasının bahçesine bomba attı. Son saldırıda, şişli Emniyet Amiri’nin de kısa bir süre önce olayla ilgili bilgi almak için gazetede olduğu anlaşıldı. Saldırganlar adeta polisle dalga geçiyor, kamera ile görüntülerinin alındığını bile bile bomba atıyor!”_ demiş idik. 

Olayların ardındaki gerçekler yavaş yavaş ortaya çıkıyor galiba! 

***

Danıştay saldırısının yapıldığı günlere dönelim ve o günlerde Türkiye’nin gündemine bakalım. Tayyip Erdoğan, egemenliğin duvarda kalmayacağını ve bundan sonraki 10 yıl, 20 yıl, 30 yıl içinde yeni bir düzen kurulacağını söylüyor. 

Danıştay’ın yeni başkanının konuşmasına Tayyip Erdoğan cevap veriyor. CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal, ülkenin bir çatışma dönemine doğru sürüklendiğini ifade ediyor. 

Bir de kimin Cumhurbaşkanı olacağı tartışılıyor. Türkiye her Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçiminden önce olduğu gibi o günlerde büyük gerginlik yaşıyor. 

Bu arada yabancı sermaye borsadan kısmen çekiliyor ve Türkiye küçük bir kriz yaşıyor. Ardından Danıştay saldırısı geliyor. 

Dönemin Devlet Bakanı Mehmet Ali şahin, TBMM’de yaptığı konuşmada, olayın sebebi ile ilgili olarak, *“sürprizlere hazır olun”* diyor. Yani olayla ilgili olarak kimlerin suçlanacağını önceden biliyor. 

Adalet Bakanı Cemil üiçek, Danıştay baskını ile ilgili olarak, _“Zihinsel bağlantı kuruluyor ama hukuki bağlantı kurmak gerekir”_ gibi bir şeyler söylüyor. 

Mehmet Ali şahin, _“Bu Kızılelmacılar, ülkenin işgal edildiğini düşünüyor, dolayısıyla cinayeti onlar işletmiştir!”_ diyor. 

***

Benim kanaatime göre Danıştay, ülkenin stratejik kuruluşlarının özelleştirme adı altında yabancı tekellere devredilmesine engel olduğu için hedef seçilmişti. 

Cinayetin irtica görüntüsü ile yapılmış olmasının bir anlamı yoktu. Danıştay ile sorunu olanlar, alenen hedef gösteren ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı sözcüsü ve Türkiye’de arazi işgal etmekte olan Amerikan tekelleri idi. 

Bu arada Danıştay’ın verdiği türban kararı bahane edilerek halkın bu kuruma tepki duyması da sağlanmıştı! 

Küresel sermayenin temsilcileri, İstanbul’da Tayyip Erdoğan ile Türkiye’nin bütün ekonomik varlıklarını paylaşma toplantısı yapıyordu; bütün ekonomik değerler küresel sermayeye teslim edilirken, devlet içinde o gün için direnen tek bir kurum vardı: Danıştay! 

Danıştay, paylaşım toplantılarında alınan kararların yerine getirilmesini engelliyordu! 

Bu tabloya rağmen cinayetten, Türkiye’nin satılmasına karşı çıkanlar sorumlu tutuldu! Bu da herhalde komplonun bir parçasıydı. şimdilik bu kadar! 


*Arslan BULUT* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 23.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*“Amerikan tuzağına düşmeyelim!”* 



Irak’ta şii lider Mukteda Essadr, 23 Nisan 2010 günü Cuma namazı sırasında şii camilerine düzenlenen bombalı saldırılarda 72 kişinin öldürülmesiyle ilgili olarak, *“Kışkırtılarak Amerikan tuzağına düşmeyelim, camilerimizi koruyalım”* dedi. 

Essadr, böylece, El Kaide markalı eylemlerle ABD’nin şii ve Sünnileri birbirine düşürmek istediğini, camileri bombalatan asıl gücün ABD olduğunu bildirmiş oluyor! 

***

Savaş sırasında cami bombalamayı, Batılı ülkelerin askerleri, bir Hıristiyanlık ritüeli gibi algılıyor ve kutsal bir iş yaptıklarını zannediyor. Sırpların Bosna’da yaptıkları gibi..

Sadece askerler değil elbette.. 24 Temmuz 1975’te Süleyman Demirel’in başbakan olduğu Türkiye, ülkedeki bütün ABD üslerine el koymuştu. ABD’de Rum lobisi çığırtkanları, _“Türkler Kıbrıs’ta, Ermeniler’den sonra ikinci bir katliam yapıyor”_ demekteydi. Bir senatör, Sultanahmet Camii’nin bombalanmasını istemişti. 

Esasen ABD Başkanı Bush da Afganistan ve Irak işgaline başlarken harekatın bir Haçlı Seferi olduğunu söylemişti. 

Bu itibarla, camilerin bombalanması gibi eylemleri içeren* Balyoz Harekat Planı* diye bir plan varsa, bu planı kim hazırlamış olursa olsun, arkasında ABD’yi aramak gerekir. 

***

Daha önce de hatırlattığımız gibi Türkiye’deki camilerin bombalanması senaryosu ABD patentlidir. 

30-31 Mayıs 1998 tarihlerinde ABD’de Amerikan Ulusal Savunma Enstitüsü bir toplantı düzenledi. Eski CIA Ankara İstasyon şefi Graham Fuller ile ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı Siyasi Planlama Dairesi görevlisi Prof. Henry Barkey, toplantıda senaryolarını açıkladılar. 

Senaryoya göre _“Kahramanmaraş, Sivas, Erzincan, Kayseri ve üorum’da cuma namazında camilerde bombalar patlayacak. Ayaklanan halk, valiliklere, kaymakamlıklara yürüyecek. Polis halkın önüne geçemeyince askeri birlikler devreye girecek. Laik-anti laik, Alevi-Sünni çatışması patlak verecek. Ağırlıklı olarak Sünnilerin safına geçen polis, askeri birliklerle çatışmaya girecek. Radikal İslamcılar, ayrılıkçı Kürtlerle birleşerek orduya karşı silahlı mücadeleye başlayacaklar. Orduda çözülmeler baş gösterecek”_ti

***

CIA’nın benzer senaryoları 12 Eylül öncesinde de Kahramanmaraş, Malatya, üorum, Hatay gibi illerimizde sahneye koyduğunu hatırlatmıştık. 

Bu sebeple, savcılar, polis ve istihbarat, bu tür olayları veya senaryoları araştırırken, dış bağlantılarını ihmal etmemelidir. 

Irak’ın her gün yaşadığı olaylar gözümüzün önünde iken önce bu tür senaryolar yazıp sonra da bunları Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne mal ederek Türkiye’yi çözmek girişimini gözden kaçırmak, başka bir niyet yoksa tuzağa düşmektir. 

Denilebilir ki, Danıştay saldırısı gibi eylemler ortada, failleri belli, hala dış parmak aramak, içerdeki güç odaklarını gözden kaçırmak değil midir? 

Zaten dünyanın hiçbir istihbarat servisi, Türkiye’de devlet kadroları içinden işbirlikçi bulmadan en küçük bir eylem yapamaz. 

Fakat arkada uluslararası bir akıl varsa eylem ya irticaya yüklenir ya PKK ya da sol veya sağdaki bir başka örgüte! Bu arada eylemi üstlenen kampa göre karşı taraf oluşur, bir kısır döngü başlar, en sert tepkiyi gösteren “En kahraman Rıdvan”lar toplum tarafından el üstünde tutulur. Halbuki bunlar da planlanmış veya öngörülmüş tepkilerdir! Hepsi senaryoda tasarlanmıştır! 

Bu sebeple, Danıştay saldırısının arkasındaki güç odaklarının ortaya çıkarılması 
Türkiye için bir beka sorunudur. 


*Arslan BULUT* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 25.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*YENİ BAşLAYANLAR İüİN BALYOZ* 



11.04.2010 15:08

Balyoz Davası nedeniyle önce tutuklanan sonra serbest bırakılan ve daha sonra hakkında tekrar tutuklama kararı verilen üetin Doğan'ın kızı Pınar Doğan Blyoz Davası'nda kafası karışanlar için bir yazı kaleme aldı. Doğan yazısında 1. Ordu Semineri ile Balyoz adı verilen planın nasıl karıştırıldığını anlattı.

*İşte Doğan'ın o yazısı:*

Balyoz haberlerini yakından takip edenlerin bile bugün hala bazı konularda kafası karışık. Bu kafa karışıklığının temel nedeni Balyoz Darbe Planı iddiaları altında iki farklı şeyin, birbiriyle bağlantılıymış gibi, tek bir paket halinde sunululmuş olması:

*1) 2 Aralık 2002 tarihli bir Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı belgesi ve ekleri, ile*

*2) 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihlerinde 1. Ordu Komutanlığı bünyesinde gerçekleşen Plan Seminerine ait ses kayıtları ve belgeler.*

Balyoz Harekat Planı en ince detaylarına kadar tasarlanmış bir darbe planı. 11 sayfalık Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı ana belgeyi teşkil ediyor. Bunun yanı sıra Bu Harekat Planının parçası olarak gösterilen Suga, Oraj, Sakal, üarşaf kod adlı, kendi uçağını düşürmek ve cami bombalamak gibi inanılmaz hazırlıklar içeren bir darbe planına ait belgeler var.

*Taraf gazetesinin ilk günden beri iddia ettiğinin aksine, 11 sayfalik Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planının altinda (ya da bu Planla ilgili herhangi başka bir belgede) ıslak, kuru, ya da elektronik, üetin Doğan’ın imzası yok.*

Ayrıca, Balyoz darbe belgelerinin kimler tarafından ve ne zaman yazıldığına kuşku ile bakmamızı gerektiren ciddi ipuçları var. Bu ipuçlarının bir kısmı zamanlama ile ilgili tutarsızlıklar (buraya ve buraya tıklayın). Bir kısmı başka kaynaklardan kelimesi kelimesine yapılmış alıntılar (buraya, buraya, ve buraya tıklayın). Bir kısmı da askeri yazışma ve numaralandırma kurallarına aykırılıklar.

üetin Doğan, bu plan ve belgelerle hiç bir ilişiği olmadığını en başından itibaren açıklamıştı.

Balyoz Güvenlik Planının “İcra” bölümünde, darbe faaliyetleri *“GİZLİ gizlilik derecesinde ve özel seçilmiş, sınırlı sayıda personelin katılımıyla icra edilecek bir plan seminerinde denenecek ve müzakere edilecek”* deniyor.

şimdi gelelim, bu planlarla birlikte aynı bavulun içinde paketlenmiş 1. Ordu Plan Seminerine ait bilgi ve belgelere.

*1.* Plan Semineri 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihlerinde Selimiye kışlasında bu seminerlere rutin olarak katılması gereken 29 general ve 162 subayın katılımı ile gerçekleşiyor (dolayısıyla Balyoz Harekat Planı’nda öngörüldüğü gibi *“özel seçilmiş, sınırlı sayıda personel”* ile değil).

*2.* üstelik katılımcılar arasında Genelkurmay ve Kara Kuvvetleri’nden gönderilen gözlemci personel var. Bu personel kendi gözlem raporlarını ilgili komutanlıklara sunuyorlar.

*3.* Plan Seminerinin ses kayıtları, üetin Doğan’ın yazılı emriyle ile yapılıyor.

*4.* Plan Seminerinde müzakere edildiği iddia edilen Balyoz Planı, Ankara’daki hükümeti devirme, yeni hükümet üyelerini atama gibi planlar içerirken, Plan Semineri sırasında 1. Ordunun görev coğrafyası (Trakya, Boğazlar ve İstanbul) dışında tek bir faaliyet bile müzakere edilmiyor.

*5.* Plan Semineri kayıtlarında (Balyoz ya da herhangi başka) bir darbe planı tartışıldığına dair herhangi bir işaret yok.
Plan Semineri ile Balyoz Harekat Planının tek bir paket olarak sunulmuş olması, yanlış anlamalara neden oldu, hala daha da oluyor. ürneğin, kimi medya mensupları ısrarla, üetin Doğan’ın önce darbe planı iddialarını doğruladığını, ancak halkın tepkisiyle karşılaştıktan sonra inkar yoluna gittiğini yazmıştı. Halbuki üetin Doğan, 1. Ordu Karargahı’ndaki Plan Seminerini ve kayıtlardaki sesin kendisine ait olduğunu teyid etmiş, ancak, Balyoz Harekat Planı olarak adlandırılan darbe ve ilişkili eylem planlarını en başından itibaren reddetmişti.

Geçtiğimiz hafta, Seminere ait kaset ve belgelerin nasıl kozmik odalardan çıkmış olabileceği konusunu aydınlatmaya yönelik sorduğu sorular, kimi medya mensuplarınca *‘işte kendisi de Balyoz Planının ve belgelerinin yalan olmadığını söylemiş oldu’ ş*eklinde yorumlandı.

Daha önce de yazmıştık, bu konuda sağlıklı bir yorum yapmak isteyenlerin *“1+1=1″* formülü ile değil 1. Ordu Karargah Seminer Planı ile Balyoz Harekat Planı’nını ayrı ayrı değerlendirmeleri gerekir.

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*TüRKİYE SAVAş HALİNDE Mİ*



11.04.2010

Bilindiği gibi Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenter Meclis Başkanlığı koltuğunda AKP’den Mevlüt üavuşoğlu oturmakta.
Ceza Muhakemeleri Kanunu (CMK)’nun 250. Maddesi ile görevli özel mahkemelerin varlığı , Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesi’nin 15. Maddesini ihlal etmekte, bu da biliniyor.

Ancak, Mevlüt üavuşoğlu’nun, AKP Milletvekili olması ve Türkiye’de uygulamaların devam etmesi Avrupa Konseyi açısından sorun oluştuyor.

şöyle ki, AİHS’nin 15. Maddesi *“Olağanüstü hallerde askıya alma”* başlığı ile Türkiye’de kurulu olan *“özel mahkemelerin”* hangi şartlarda kurulacağını 3 madde ile düzenlemiştir. Ama o maddelerin hiç birine Türkiye uymamaktadır.

Türkiye’nin de uymak zorunda olduğu AİHS’nin 15. Maddesinin 3 (üç) fıkrası şöyle sıralanmakta:

*1.* Savaş veya ulusun varlığını tehdit eden başka bir genel tehlike halinde her Yüksek Sözleşmeci Taraf, ancak durumun gerektirdiği ölçüde ve uluslararası hukuktan doğan başka yükümlülüklere ters düşmemek koşuluyla bu Sözleşmede öngörülen yükümlülüklere aykırı tedbirler alabilir,” der. 

*2.* Yukarıdaki hüküm, meşru savaş fiilleri sonucunda meydana gelen ölüm hali dışında, 2. madde ile 3. ve 4. maddeler (fıkra 1) ve 7. maddeyi hiçbir suretle ihlale mezun kılmaz” gibi, sözleşmenin hiç bir surette ihlal edilemeyecek olan maddeleri sıralanır.

*3.* Bu maddeye göre aykırı tedbirler alma hakkını kullanan her Yüksek Sözleşmeci Taraf, alınan tedbirler ve bunları gerektiren nedenler hakkında Avrupa Konseyi Genel Sekreteri'ne tam bilgi verir. Bu Yüksek Sözleşmeci Taraf, sözü geçen tedbirlerin yürürlükten kalktığı tarihi de Avrupa Konseyi Genel Sekreteri'ne bildirir,” gibi çok anlaşır bir hükmü vardır.

*Bu durumda üç madde için de ayrı ayrı sorular akla geliyor:*

*1.* Bu durumda, Türkiye savaş halinde olduğu için mi “CMK. 250. Maddesi ile görevli” özel mahkemeleri kurdu? 

*2.* Türkiye kendi var ettiği ve ismi Ergenekon olan örgütlerle savaş halinde. O zaman sözleşmenin 2. maddesi olan “yaşama hakkı”, 3. Maddesinde “işkence yasağı” ki sözleşmede “hiç kimse işkenceye, insanlık dışı ya da onur kırıcı ceza veya işlemlere tabi tutulamaz” der. Bu maddeye yeterince uyuluyor mu?

*3.* Türkiye’nin 15. Maddenin, 1 ve 2 fıkralarını ihlal etmediği kabul edilse bile. Bu kez de üye ülke AİHS’in 15. maddesi gereği ve çok iyi anlaşıldığı üzere kurmuş olduğu “özel mahkemeyi” Avrupa Konseyi Genel Sekreterliğine bildirme zorunluluğu bulunuyor. 

Oysa Türkiye’nin, yargılama için kurduğu “CMK 250.Maddesi ile görevli özel mahkemeler hakkında Avrupa Konseyi’ne bilgi vermediği iddia ediliyor.

Yani, Türkiye’nin Avrupa Konseyi AK Parlamenterler Meclisi Başkanı Mevlüt üavuşoğlu’nun bu konuda bir girişimde bulunması gerekiyor. 

İnsan hakları, demokrasi ve hukukun üstünlüğü için 1949 yılında aralarında Türkiye’nin de bulunduğu ülkelerce kurulan Avrupa Konseyi AK Parlamenter Meclisi başkanlığında görevli üavuşoğlu’nun konuyla ilgilenmemesi, başta* “ümraniye”* soruşturması kapsamında tutuklu olanlarla, diğer tutuklular için de bir sıkıntı yaratıyor.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*İNTERNETTE şİMDİ BU MAİL DOLAşIYOR*



15.04.2010 

İnternet mail gruplarında bu aralar Ergenekon Davası tanığı Osman Yıldırım hakkında bir mail dolaşıyor.

şu sıralar popüler olan o maili aynen yayınlıyoruz:

*"Osmanım'ın suç dosyaları*

* Kasten adam öldürmeye teşebbüs ve ruhsatsız silah taşımaktan 9 yıl hapis
(Eyüp 1. Ağır Ceza 1995/78)

* Ablasını öldürmekten 20 yıl hapis
(Akhisar Ağır Ceza 1989/32)

* Nüfus kağıdında sahtecilik yapmaktan mahkumiyet
(Kırklareli Asliye Ceza 1998/215)

* üz yeğenini satarak fuhuşa aracılık etmekten 2 yıl 6 ay hapis
(Erzurum 1. Asliye Ceza 1998/391)

* Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'nin bombalanması
 
* Danıştay suikastinden müebbet hapis
(Ankara 12. Asliye Ceza)

İşte, Atatürk'e "İngiliz piçi" diyen Osman Yıldırım'ın suç dosyaları bunlar.

*İşte, Ergenekon Savcılarının başının üzerinde gezdirdiği ve "Osmanım" dediği kişi bu.*

Böyle bir kişinin "gizli tanık" olması, vicdanen ve hukuken kabul edilemez.

Danıştay suikasti davasının 27.6.2008 tarihli celsesinde Osmanım'ın söyledikleri:

"Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devletini tanımadığımdan suçlamalarla ilgili savunma yapmayacağım.

Ben Anadolu İslam devletinin bir vatandaşıyım.

Müslüman vatandaşlar üzerinde baskı kurmak isteyen Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'ni üç kez bombalattım.

Ayrıca Alparslan arkadaşıma Danıştay suikastini yaptırdım.

İddianameye konu edilen sözleri de sarf ettim.

*İsim vermeden istinkaf ettiğim şahsı (Atatürk), "Kurtuluş savaşı vermemiş, satış savaşı vermiş" "İngiliz tetikçisi" ve "İngiliz piçi" olarak sıfatlandırdım."*

*şimdi bu kişi gizli tanık olacak, tanık koruma programından yararlanacak.*

*Kendisine bir ev satın alınacak veya kiralanacak.*

*Kendisinin ve ailesinin tüm ihtiyaçları karşılanacak.*

*İş kurabilmesi, için yüklü miktarda para ya da maaş verilecek.*
*Geçici olarak başka bir ülkeye yerleşebilecek.*

Sizin vicdanınız buna razı oluyor mu?"


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*YANDAşLAR KOROSU BU HABERİ NEDEN GüRMEDİ?*



17.04.2010 

Emekli Tümamiral İlker Güven’in eşi *Sunahanım Güven* üç gündür bazı iddialarda bulunuyor. Birçok TV kanalı ve gazete bu iddiaları haber değeri bularak yayınlıyorlar. Ama yandaş medya bu haberi ısrarla görmezden geliyor. 

Hürriyet yazarı *Yılmaz üzdil*, yandaş medyanın bu sessizliği, internet kullanıcılarının tebessüm işareti olarak bildikleri işareti de kullandığı “*Cızzz*” başlıklı yazısında şöyle yazdı: 

“Amiralin eşi anlatıyor...
Hürriyet yazıyor.
Milliyet yazıyor.
Vatan yazıyor.
Posta yazıyor.
Habertürk yazıyor.
Akşam yazıyor.
Cumhuriyet yazıyor.
*
*“Eve bavul dolusu gizli belge getirdi. Ayrıca çantalar içinde 5 milyon dolar vardı. Eşimin, Deniz Kuvvetleri’nden bilgi sızdıran köstebek olduğunu düşünüyorum. Bağdat Caddesi’nde iki kişi ile görüşmüştük. Eşime orada 40 bin dolar verildi. Kamera kayıtlarından çıkabilir. İki holdingden para alıyordu. Bu holdingler bir cemaate çok yakın... Para alıyor, karşılığında belge veriyordu. Evimizden 450-500 bin dolar değerindeki pırlantalarım çalındı. Bu pırlantaları, eşimin yeğeninde görünce aramız açıldı. Boşanma davası açtı. Ben de Genelkurmay’a gittim, tüm bunları İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı’na anlattım.”*
*
İddiadır; doğrudur, değildir.
*
Ama haberdir...
*
Bakıyoruz koroya...
Taraf’ta yok.
Zaman’da yok.
Star’da yok.
Sabah’ta yok.
Takvim’de yok.
Bugün’de yok.
Yeni şafak’ta yok.
*
ünceki gün yoktu.
Dün de yok.
*
E merak ediyor insan...
Niye?”

*Yazara Ek:*_ Bugün üçüncü gün ve yandaş medyada yine bu haberle ilgili tık yok!_ 

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*YAşLI SUBAYLAR RAHATSIZ*



18.04.2010 

Harp Okulu 1969 ve 1973 mezunları basına bir açıklama gönderdi. Emekli subaylar, açıklamada Balyoz Soruşturması sırasında 1. Ordu’ya ifade vermeye giden Ahmet Altan’ı iyi karşılayan 1. Ordu Askeri Savcısı Albay Bülent Münger’i protesto etti.

Ahmet Altan ifade günü yaşadıklarını şöyle anlatmıştı: *"ülkenizin ordusunda nasıl subaylar olsun"* dendiğinde "işte böyle" diye gösterilebilecek bir hakim albayın odasına aldılar beni. Uzun boylu, yakışıklı, kibar, ölçülü, saygılı, genç bir albay. Geniş ve aydınlık odasının büyük pencerelerinin altında saksılar içinde çiçekler duruyor. Masasından, odasından, üniformasını taşıyış biçiminden titiz ve zevkli biri olduğu anlaşılıyor. ‘*Taze çay demlettim, içer misiniz’ dedi. Kulplu bir cam fincanda çay getirdiler.”*
*
İşte Altan’ın bu ifadeleri 69 ve 73 mezunu askerleri kızdırdı. Mezunlar basına yolladıkları bildiride şunları söylediler:
*
“*Harp okulu 1969 Mezunlarından Türk Ordusu’na duyuru:*
*
Harbiyeli 69'lulardan;
*
Onurlu subay ve astsubaylar; 1. Ordu Başsavcısı Bülent Münger'den rahatsız !!!
Bulduğu her fırsatta şanlı Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni ve onların başındaki kahraman komutanlarımızı en acımasız ve haksız şekilde eleştiren ve tehdit eden, onlara meydan okuyan ve nereden beslendiği bilinen hain gazetenin başyazarı Ahmet Altan’ı sanki bir kahraman gibi karşılayan ve ağırlayan, 1. Ordu Askeri Savcısı Albay Bülent Münger'i protesto ediyoruz.

Yalan bilgi ve belgelerle TSK'yı halkın gözünden düşürmek için günlerce yayın yapan ve bu suretle suç işleyen Ahmet Altan'ı sanık olarak sorgulayıp tutuklaması gerekirken sizin için taze çay demlettim diyerek ayakta karşılayan aynı zamanda Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin albay rütbesinde bir subayı olan Albay Bülent Münger’i esefle kınayıp protesto ediyoruz.”

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*KAFES EYLEM PLANINI POLİS Mİ HAZIRLADI*



18.04.2010 

Bu soruya cevap vermeden önce aşağıdaki bilgileri dikkatli okumanızı öneririz. Son dönemde bilgisayar merkezli kanıtlarla oluşturulan bir çok suçlamayı yanıtlamak için biraz bilgisayar teknolojisi gerekiyorsa da aşağıda herkesin anlayabileceği bir dille meseleyi anlattık.

28 Kasım 2009’da OdaTV'de *“Polis Kafese Nasıl Ulaştı”* başlıklı bir haber çıkmıştı. Bu haberde Data Stash isimli veri gizleme programından söz ediliyordu. İddialara göre Kafes Planı, Levent Bektaş’ın ofisinde bulunan bir CD’de bu programla gizlenerek kaydedilmişti. Odatv haberde buna ilişkin iddiaları sorguluyordu.

*Data Stash şüphesi*
Polisler ilk CD ve DVD incelemesinde ne hikmetse CD ve DVD'lerin seri numarasını almamışlar! İkinci dijital incelemede Data Stash klasörü bulundu. Sonra o kadar video arasında nokta atışı ile gizli dosyanın saklandığı video bulundu! Aynı kazılarda olduğu gibi! Polislerin kazı aramalarında kullandığı detektörler ıslak toprakta çalışmamakta. Silahların bulunduğu toprak da ıslak, nehrin yanında! Ama polislerimiz de DVDlerde olduğu gibi nokta atışı yaparak lav silahlarını buldular. Ve hatta bir duyuma göre de bulunan lav silahları detektörle değil bir polisin toprak üstünde bir poşetin ucunu görmesiyle bulunduğu iddia ediliyor. Bir askerimizde sinirlenerek siz gömüyorsunuz siz buluyorsunuz dediği iddia ediliyor. Tabi bunlar sadece iddia! Diğer kanıtlarımıza gelelim.

*Aşağıda Data Stash Programının sunum halinde bir dosyası var. Ve diğer ekler de CD ve DVD'nin inceleme raporları.* (Kafes İddianamesi 10. Ek Delil Klasörü)

Kafes İddianamesinin sanıklarından Levent Bektaş'ın ofisinde bulunduğu iddia edilen kafes eylem planı video dosyasının içinde data stash ile gizlendiği iddia ediliyor. Bu dosya ac.rar adlı bir sıkıştırılmış dosya. *Bunun içinde de aa.rar ve ab.rar adlı iki ayrı sıkıştırılmış dosya var. ab.rar dosyası şifreli bir dosya ve polislerimiz 12 aydır bu şifreyi hala çözemediler! aa.rar dosyası içinde Kafes Eylem Planı bulundu! Bu dosyaların oluşturma tarihleri 11 Nisan 2009 ve farklı saatler... 11 Nisan 2009 tarihi Cumartesi gününe denk geliyor! JPG formatında (Fotoğraf formatı) dijital belgeler bunlar...*

Eke bakılırsa (Sunum dosyası) aa.rar dosyasını mecburen dışarı açmak gerekiyor. Ve inceleme yapan polislerdir. (ki malesef kanunlarımız incelemeyi bilirkişilerce yapılır dediği halde ne hikmetse TEM polislerimiz incelemeyi yapıyor.) Açılan dosyaların oluşturma tarihlerini 4 Mayıs 2009 olması gerekirken (İnceleme yapıldığı tarih bu) 11 Nisan 2009 gözüküyor. 

Halbuki hepsinin oluşturma tarihi aynı tarih olması yani 4 Mayıs 2009 olması gerekir. Aradaki bu farklılık dosyayı bulanlar ile hazırlayanların aynı kişi olması dışında mümkün görünmüyor.

*Soner Acar*
Odatv.com

*Levent Bektaş’ın avukatlarının hazırladığı Data Stash dosyasının sunumu*

**

*İddianamenin ek klasörlerinde bulunan inceleme raporu*
*TUTANAK 1 NOLU CD İNCELEME RAPORU*

SAYFA 1
SAYFA2

*TUTANAK 3 NOLU CD İNCELEME RAPORU*

SAYFA1
SAYFA2
SAYFA3
SAYFA4
SAYFA5
SAYFA6
SAYFA7
SAYFA8
SAYFA9

----------


## bozok

Konunun devamı:

----------


## bozok

*BU DAVAYI HERKES BİR KERE İZLEMELİ*



18.04.2010 

Geçtiğimiz Cuma günü İkinci Ergenekon Davası’nı izlemek üzere Silivri’deydik.
Ayçiçeklerinin arasından geçen asfalt yoldan sonra karşınıza çıkan prefabrik binada duruşma saati yaklaştıkça küçük çocukların söylediği *“Andımız”* sizi karşılıyor. şaşkınlıkla etrafınıza baktığınızda bu seslerin binanın hemen yanında bulunan ilköğretim okulunda sabah töreninden geldiğini anlıyorsunuz. Bu sesler bize sanki bir müsamereye gittiğimiz izlenimini veriyor.

*Sanıkları beklerken onlardan daha heyecanlıydık* 

Girişte sıkı bir aramadan geçtikten sonra kapının yakınında bir kantin görüyorsunuz. Mahkemenin önemli kararlar verdiği Cuma günü olması nedeniyle bugün orada büyük bir kalabalık var. Gelenlerden kimisi tutukluların yakınlarından oluşurken içlerinden en örgütlü olanlarının Tuncay üzkan’ın destekçileri olduğu anlaşılıyor. Duygu Dikmenoğlu her duruşmasına geliyor. 
Birazdan Türkiye’nin en ağır suçlamalarına muhatap olan insanları göreceğimiz için tuhaf bir heyecan duyuyorduk. Spor salonunu andıran mahkeme salonuna girince tutuklu sanıkları bir kaç eksikle yerinde bulduk. 

*Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay’ın keyfi oldukça yerinde. Mustafa Balbay oldukça zayıflamış görünüyor.* Anlattığına göre mahkeme sürecinde tam 10 kilo vermiş. üzkan ve Balbay’a büyük ilgi var.

Merak ettiğimiz sanıklardan biri de İbrahim şahin. şahin bir köşede yalnız başına oturuyor. Diğer sanıklardan hiçbiri onun yanında oturmuyor. Gelen ziyaretçilerden şahin’e ilgi gösteren de yok.

Etrafımızda davanın gediklilerine sanıkları soruyoruz. şu uzaktan gördüğümüz kişi Fahri Kepek. İbrahim şahin’e telefonda kendini “Talat Ertan Paşa” olarak tanıtan kişi. Kepek, yalnızca bir tane takım elbisesi olduğu için her gün aynı elbiseyi giyerek duruşmalara geliyor. İlkokul mezunu. şiveli bir konuşması var. Kepek, İbrahim şahin’den aldığı emirlerle subaylara suikast talimatı vermekten yargılanıyor. Küçümsemek için söylemiyorum ancak Kepek’in emirlerini dinleyecek subayların olması ihtimali görüntüye bakılırsa biraz düşük görünüyor.

*Her Cuma bıkmadan aynı sunumu yapıyor* 
En önde sol tarafta Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez oturuyor. Dönmez, Poyrazköy’de bulunan silahlar nedeniyle yargılanıyor. O da yalnız. Salonda avukatı dahi yok. Gerçekten de hergün görülen davanın Silivri’de olması pek çok sanığın avukat bulmasını zorlaştırıyor.

T*uncay üzkan, Hursit Tolon gibi maddi durumu fena olmayan isimlerin dışında sıradan sanıkların avukat bulmakta zorlandıklarını görüyorsunuz. Pek çok sanığın bir avukatın masraflarını ödeyecek kadar parası yok. Bundan yakınıyorlar.* Bu nedenle avukatların pek çoğu gönüllü görev alıyor. 

Mustafa Dönmez her Cuma kalkarak gömülü silahları polislerin koyduğunu anlatan bir sunum yapıyor. Her sunumda başka kanıtlar sunuyor. Dönmez’in sunumunu notlar alarak dinliyoruz. İnsanın kanını donduracak türden olaylar anlatıyor. Hatta bir ara olasılık hesaplarına dahi başvuruyor. (Hiç zorlamayın bunlar haber yapılacak. Hepsini burada anlatamam. Gazetecilik iştahı maalesef böyle bir deformasyon yaratıyor). 

Salonda bulunan türbanlı ve çarşaflı kadınların kimin yakını olduğunu merak ettim. Dönüp el sallayınca anlaşıldı. Bunlar Murat üavdar’ın yakınları. Murat üavdar hayatında hiç İstanbul’a ya da Ankara’ya gitmemiş. Bir taşralı olduğunu anlatıyor. Ancak basından hatırladığım kadarıyla o da suikast timinde olmakla suçlanıyor.

*Emniyet ara kararlarına uymuyor* 
Mahkemede konuşmalar başlayınca hemen herkesin ortak bir şikayeti olduğunu anlıyorsunuz. Herkes alınan ara kararların bir türlü gerçekleşmemesinden şikayetçi. Dinleme kayıtlarının ya da hakkında düzenlenen belgelerin mahkemeye getirilmesini talep edenler mahkemenin bu kararına rağmen bir türlü sonuç alamamaktan dolayı yakınıyorlar. Fahri Süslü eski bir polis olarak istediği ses kayıtlarının mahkeme kararına rağmen 6 aydır mahkemeye gelmemesinden ötürü emniyeti eleştiriyor. Ayrıca üstün hakkında peşinen suçlu olduğu izlenimi uyandıran emniyet raporları nedeniyle de Süslü öfkeli. 

S1 listesinde adı bulunan polisler adlarının sadece kendileri dışında hazırlanan bir listede bulunmasından ötürü tutuklu olmalarına kızıyor. S1 listesi bir grup sanığın adının yazdığı bir liste. Listede adları soyadları ve kimlik numaraları bulunuyor. Ancak savcılık bu listenin suikast listesi olduğunu iddia ediyor. Sanıklar buna isyan ediyor.

Emcet Olcaytu’ya konuşma sırası gelince kim yargılıyor kim yargılanıyor biraz kafanız karışıyor. Bir hukukçu olan Emcet Olcaytu mahkeme heyetine 1 metre kadar yaklaşarak birer birer mahkemede yaşandığını söylediği hukuksuzlukları anlatıyor. Kimi zaman salonda gülüşmeler oluyor.

Mahkemeye gelen suç delillerinden biri 3 sayfa İngilizce bir metin. Ancak ne hakimler ne savcılar İngilizce bilmiyor. *Metin Türkçe’ye de çevrilmemiş. üaresizce sanığa “burada ne yazıyor” diye soruluyor. Olcaytu “böyle yargılama mı olur” diye kızıyor. Birilerinin eline geçeni iddianameye koyduğunu iddia ediyor.*

Olcaytu mahkemenin aldığı ara kararları teker teker okuyor. Emniyetten istenen belgeler, talep edilen raporlar. Ancak hiçbirisi gelmemiş. Olcaytu “gerçekleştirmeyecekseniz neden karar alıyorsunuz” diye soruyor. Evini arayan polisler Olcaytu’nun soy ağacını almışlar. Olcaytu bunu iddianamede görememiş. Demek ki soyağacımda bir suç yok diyerek mahkemeden iki ay önce istemiş. Mahkeme heyeti Olcaytu’ya verilmesi kararı almış ancak iki aydır ortada soy ağacı yok.

Olcaytu, iddianamedeki Türkçe hatalarını, usul yanlışlıklarını, hatta tutuklanmalarına gerekçe gösterilen hukuk maddesinde* “tutuklama kararının”* dahi olmadığını anlatıyor. Hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese süresinin dolduğunu hatırlatınca “haftaya devam etme sözü vererek” yerine oturuyor. (Emcet Olcaytu’nun konuşmasından da önemli haber notları alıyoruz. Onlar da başka yazıya...)


*Balbay: “Biz başka hukukun çocukları mıyız?”* 

Herkes Mustafa Balbay’ın konuşmasını merakla bekliyor. Bir kısmı aynı gün Odatv’ye haber oldu. Biz yansımayanları anlatalım...

Balbay’ın konuşmasında çok önemli olan bölüm kuşkusuz kendisine atfedilen Balbay Günlükleri’ni ilk kez reddetmesiydi. Açıkçası ne Balbay ne de savcı ve hakimler ortada duran belgeleri açıklayacak kadar bilgisayar tekniği bilmiyor. 

Ancak Mustafa Balbay, kendisine atfedilen günlüklerin oluşturulduğu 8 yıllık sürede yalnızca 30 kişiyle yapılan görüşme notlarının bulunduğunu ancak kendisinin bu sürede 3000 civarında kişiyle görüştüğünü anlatıyor. Balbay bu 30 kişiyle yapılan görüşmelerin bir araya getirilerek bir darbe günlüğü yaratıldığını anlatıyor. 

*Mustafa Balbay, kendisiyle ilgili oluşturulan kanıtlarda yapılan usulsüzlükleri anlatıyor. En başta bilgisayar kayıtlarının yedeklenmemiş olmasından bahsediyor.* 

Yasaların kendisine uygulanmamasını hatırlatan Balbay “biz başka hukukun çocukları mıyız?” diye soruyor. Yasanın aynı zamanda vicdana dayanması gerektiğini hatırlatan Balbay, aylardır suçunu bilmeden tutuklu olduğunu hatırlatarak “biz başka Tanrı’nın çocukları mıyız” diye mahkeme heyetine soruyor. Bu sırada salonda ağlayanlar olduğu görülüyor.

Mustafa Balbay, Fransız Devrimi’nin “terör” döneminde giyotine gönderilen Kimyacı Lavosier ile kendi kaderi arasında paralellik kuruyor. Lavosier’in bilimsel çalışmalarının dönemin iktidarının işine gelmediği için ölüme gönderildiğini anlatan Balbay, kendi gazeteciliğinin de dönemin iktidarı tarafından cezalandırıldığını söylüyor. *Balbay, “ben gazeteci olarak insanlara soru sordum, notlar aldım, izlenimlerimi de gazeteye yazdım, bu yüzden yani işimi iyi yaptığım için yargılanıyorum” diyor. Balbay konuşmasında Lavosier’in giyotine giderken dostlarına “kafam kesildikten sonra gözlerime dikkat edin, eğer iki kez kırpıştırırsam kafa kesildikten sonra kısa bir süre bilinç devam ediyor” diyerek ölümünü bile bilimin ilerlemesine armağan ettiğini söyleyen Balbay, kendi yargılamasının da aynı öğreticilikte olduğunu söylüyor.*

Mustafa Balbay, Ahmet Türk’e yapılan saldırıdan nasıl rahatsız olduğunu ve kınadığını söyledikten sonra “Ahmet Türk’ün burnu kanadı ancak şunun bilinmesini istiyorum Cumhuriyet bugün bir iç kanama geçiriyor. Eğer bu iç kanamayı durduramazsak hepimize zarar verecek” dedi.

*İzlenimlerin devamı için yerimiz kalmadı....*
Ancak Ergenekon Davası, ister karşısında ister yanında yer alın herkesin mutlaka bir kez izlemesi gereken bir dava. Davayı izlerken 100 yıl sonra bu davanın önemli bir tarihsel dönemecin parçası olduğunu hissedeceksiniz. Tüm konuşulanların medyaya neden yansımadığını sorgulayacaksınız. (Bizim konuştuğumuz büyük medyanın muhabirleri kendilerinin görevlerini yazdıklarını ancak bunun bir gazete politikası nedeniyle gerekli yer bulmadığını söyledi.) Medyanın bir bölümünün peşin hükümler oluşturduğu bu insanların aslında hangi hikayelerle burada olduğunu öğreneceksiniz. Eşlerini, çocuklarını tanıyacaksınız. Yineliyorum: Bu davayı herkes mutlaka bir kez izlemeli.


*Barış Terkoğlu*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*HANGİ SüZLERİ YAYINLANMADI?



19.04.2010 
* 
*“Balyoz Darbe Planı” soruşturması kapsamında tutuklu bulunan ve GATA’da tedavi altında olan Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın damadı Prof. Dr. Dani Rodrik, Milliyet’ten Devrim Sevimay’a konuştu.* 

Rodrik ve eşi Pınar Doğan (üetin Doğan’ın kızı), bir süredir internette kurdukları blog üzerinden, Balyoz olayıyla ilgili manipülasyonlar ve dezenformasyonlarla ilgili mücadele veriyorlar.

Dani Rodrik bu blogda, Devrim Sevimay’ın kendisiyle yaptığı röportajda verdiği cevaplardan bir bölümünü kısaltılmış olarak yayınladığını, yazdı.

*İşte önce Milliyet’te yayınlanan ilgili soru ve cevap, sonra Dani Rodrik’in konuyla ilgili açıklaması…*

_-Blogda mesela “ABü bilirkişi heyeti”, “Ahmet Aldatan, Yasemin üıngar, Mehmet Bulanıksu” gibi ifadeler var; bunlar sizce de hakaretamiz ifadeler değil mi? En azından bu ifadeler dile getirdiğiniz iddiaları da ciddi bir kızgınlık sosuna bulamış olmuyorlar mı?_

Taraf gazetesine elbette ki kızgınım. Teknik inceleme yapmadan kendilerine verilen belge ve dijital verileri gerçek kabul ettiler, suçladıkları insanların görüşlerini yayından evvel almadılar, iddialarındaki çelişkileri göz ardı ettiler, bariz yanlışlar yayımladılar ve iddiaları reddedenlerin sorularını cevaplamamak için her türlü mazeret buluyorlar. *(Milliyet)* 

*Dani Rodrik’in bu cevapla ilgili açıklaması…* 
"Bugünkü Milliyet’te Dani’nin Devrim Sevimay’la yaptığı söyleşide Taraf gazetesi hakkında söyledikleri (her halde) yer olmadığından kısaltılmış bir şekilde yayınlandı. Cevabın aslını aşağıda sunuyoruz.

Taraf gazetesine elbette ki kızgınım. Balyoz haberini yaparken gazeteciliğin ilkelerinden çiğnemedikleri kaldı mı? Saygın bir gazetenin, ortaya bir bavul dolusu ağır ithamlar içeren belgelerle karşı karşıya kaldığı zaman yapması gerekenleri size sıralayayım. 

*Birincisi*, kaynağın güvenli olduğu ne kadar araştırılmıştır? 1. Orduda görev yapmış emekli bir subay, sadece 1. Ordunun değil, değişik kolorduların, hava harp akademisinin, jandarmanın, deniz kuvvetlerinin gizli belgelerine nasıl erişebilmiştir? Bu belgeleri neden 7 yıl saklamak ihtiyacı hissetmiştir? Bu soruların tatmin edici cevapları varsa, Taraf yazarları henüz bizle paylaşmamıştır. 

*İkincisi,* belgelerin ve CD’lerin gerçek olduğu bu konuda donanımlı bir teknik kurum tarafından araştırılmış mıdır? Bilgisayar ortamında sahtecilik yapmak o kadar kolayken, üç gazetecinin, biz oturup CD’leri inceledik ve 2003’te 1. Ordu’dan çıkmış olduklarına kanaat getirdik demelerinden daha komik bir şey olabilir mi? 

*üçünçüsü*, belgelerin gerçek olduğu kanaatine varılmışsa dahi, yayın yapılmadan suçlanan sahışların görüşlerinin alınması ve suçlamalarla beraber yayında aktarılması gerekir. Bunun yapılmamış olması için en ufak bir mazeret yoktur. Ne delillerin karartılması, ne suçlananların kaçmaları, ne de başka bir şey sözkonusudur. 

*Dördüncüsü*, en azından eldeki belgelerin muhtevası doğru aktarılmalı, yalan olduğu bilinen şeyler (mesela Balyoz Harekat Planının altında üetin Doğan’ın imzası olduğu) ısrarla tekrarlanmamalıdır. 

Bu kadar vahim iddiaları ortaya atanların, ellerindeki kanıtları kamuoyu önünde sorgulamak isteyenlere “biz sizin sorularınızı cevaplandırmak istemiyoruz” deme lüksü yoktur. Biliyorsunuz, üetin Doğan onları TV’de tartışmaya çağırdı. üıkmadılar. Siz onları bana soracakları üç soru karşılığında benim onlara yönelteceğim üç soruya cevap vermeye davet ettiniz. Bunu da redettiler. Savunamayacakları yayınlar yaptıklarını biliyor olmalılar."
*
Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*“EşEğİMİZİ SAğLAM KAZIğA BAğLAYALIM”



19.04.2010 
* 
*Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez* Ergenekon Davası tutuklusu.

Zir Vadisi’nde toprak altında bulunan silahlarla ilişkili olmakla suçlanıyor.

Ancak Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez her hafta Ergenekon Davası’nda söz alarak sadece bir dakikalık sunum yapıyor.

*Sunumunda silahları polislerin koyduğunu iddia ediyor*.

Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez’in kanıtları düşünüldüğünde bu iddia üstünden atlanacak gibi değil.

Hele de arka arkaya yaşanan hukuk skandalları düşünüldüğünde mesele daha da şüphe çekiyor.

İsterseniz önce buna bir örnek verelim.

*12 Ocak 2009* tarihinde Zir Vadisi’nde toprak altında silahlar bulundu. Bu silahlar emniyet kuvvetleri tarafından kameraya kaydedildi. Bu kayıtları da davanın görüldüğü mahkemeye gönderdi.

Kamera kayıtları teknik olarak incelendiğinde *2 saatlik çekim boyunca tam 104 kez* kesildiği ortaya çıkıyordu. Oysa olayı soruşturan polislerin olay üzerine şüphe yaratmamak için çekimlerin ham halini mahkemeye göndermesi gerekliydi. Polis bunun yerine hemen hemen her dakikası makaslanmış bir görüntüyü mahkemeye gönderiyordu.

*Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez buna itiraz etti.*
Mahkemeden görüntülerin orjinal halinin emniyetten istenmesini talep etti.
Mahkeme heyeti bu kararı yerinde bularak emniyetten görüntüleri istedi.

Bir görüntünün gönderilmesi kaç gün alır?

Hele Ergenekon Davası gibi aylardır tutuklu olarak yargılanan sanıklar düşünüldüğünde bu süre hiç mi önemli değildir?

İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü, Silivri’deki mahkemeye *ilk kez gönderdiği tarihten dört ay sonra* (19 Mart 2010) gönderdi.

Görüntüler açıldığında ilk görüntüler ile aynı olduğu anlaşıldı. Yani gelen görüntüler yine montajlıydı. *Polis, yine görüntülerin ham halini göndermemişti.
*
üstelik montajlanmış bu görüntüler bile dikkatli incelendiğinde içinde ilginç ifadeler vardı.

Görüntülerde yer alan konuşmaların sesi açıldığında (aşağıda sesi yükseltilmiş görüntüyü izleyebilirsiniz) polislerin arasında ilginç bir konuşma geçiyordu.

şöyle ki...

Silahları bulan polislerden biri kamera çekimini yapan polise: *“Nasıl olsa kazık... Ses yok değil mi, sesi kapat”*

2. polis kamera çekimi yapan polise: *“Sesi hallediyorsunuz değil mi sonra”*

1. polis kamera çekimini yapan polise: *“İşimiz sağlama alalım, eşeği sağlam kazığa bağlayalım”*

Türkiye’nin kuşkusuz en önemli davasının, en önemli kanıtında polisler arasında geçen diyalog bu şekilde.

Polisler burada yapılan konuşmada neyi kastediyorlar?

Sesin kapatılmasını neden ısrarla istiyorlar?

*Nasıl olsa kazık olan ne?*

*Sağlama alınacak iş ne?
*
Görev sınırları dahilinde düşündüğümüzde biz buna bir anlam veremedik. 

Daha doğrusu insanın ilk aklına gelen anlamı düşünmek bile istemiyoruz.

Ancak *“darbecilerle yüzleşiliyor”* iddiasıyla yürütülen bu davada görev alan bazı kamu görevlilerinin biraz ciddiyete ihtiyacı yok mu?


*Barış Terkoğlu
*Odatv.com

 
http://www.odatv.com/n.php?n=esegimi...lim-1904101200

----------


## bozok

*Jandarmaya Ergenekon Ayarı*

 

*ERZİNCAN İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Ali Tapan, Erzurum Jandarma Bölge Komutanlığı emrine atandı.*

Albay Ali Tapan, 4 Mayıs'ta Erzurum'da başlayacak `Erzincan Ergenekon Davası'nda şüpheli olarak tutuksuz yargılanacak. 

Erzincan'da irtica ile mücadele eylem planını uyguladıkları iddiasıyla Ergenekon davasında 7.5- 15 yıl hapis cezası istenen Erzincan İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Ali Tapan, Erzurum İl Jandarma Bölge Komutanlığı Harekat şube Müdürlüğü'ne atandı. Geçen Temmuz ayından itibaren Erzincan'da görev yapan Albay Tapan'ın yerine Ankara'dan Jandarma Kurmay Albay Mehmet Artar tayin edildi. 


28.04.2010 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*Bedelli askerlikten, İstanbul'daki alış-veriş merkezine....*


...

Başta Balyoz olmak üzere TSK'ya yönelik tüm operasyonlarda ortaya çıkarılan belgelerle ilgili sorularımız hep havada kalıyor. Askeri kaynaklara _“nedir bu belgeler aslı var mı?. Varsa ne yapıyorsunuz?”_ diye sorduğumuz sorularda aldığımız bilgiler adeta hayret verici. şimdi bende bu bilgiler ışığında ilgililere birkaç soru yöneltmek istiyorum;

-İstanbul'da çok ünlü bir alışveriş merkezinin üst katında bir *“yama merkezi”* var mı?

-Bu yama merkezinde ne gibi belge, ses ve görüntü düzenlemeleri yapılıyor?

-Kamuoyunda *“Ergenekon”, ”Balyoz”* vs.. gibi bilinen davaların dayanak olduğu askeri belge metinleri buraya nasıl sızdırılıyor? Buraya sızan belgelere yama mı yapılıyor?

-Bu belgeleri ordudan atılan bir kurmay binbaşı ile birlikte kaç emekli TSK mensubu hazırlıyor?

-Bu binada sayıları 10 civarında olan FBI mensubu çalışıyor mu? Bu FBI'cılar TSK'dan atılan subaylarla nasıl bir işbirliği içindeler?

-Bu büroda yazılı belgeler ile birlikte internete düşürülen ses ve görüntülerin prodüksiyonu da yapılıyor mu?

-Taraftar ve F tipi medyaya sözde belgeler buradan mı sızdırılıyor? (Bu tip haberleri veren yazılı medya organlarındaki haberlerin noktalama yerlerinin bile tıpa tıp aynı olduğuna dikkat çekerim)

- FBI'cıların ve TSK'dan atılma subayların faaliyet gösterdiği *“yama merkezine”* gelip katkıda bulunan Fethullah Gülen Cemaatine bağlılığı ve yakınlığı ile bilinen polisler var mı?

Sorularıma verilecek yalanlama cevabını veya tekzip metnini bu köşede seve seve yayınlamaya hazırım.


*Ahmet TAKAN* / avazturk.com / 26.4.3010

Makalenin tamamı için:

http://www.avazturk.com/yazar_yazilari.php?yazi_no=378

----------


## bozok

*Birgün, tanık olamaz* 



26 Nisan 2010 / avazturk.com

*Başkent üniversitesi kurucu Rektörü Prof.Dr Mehmet Haberal, Ergenekon davası kapsamında tutuklandı.*

Haberal halen tutuklu olarak hastanede tedavi görüyor. Ancak Haberal’ın itham edildiği konu bambaşka…

Ergenekon davasından tutuklansa da itham edildiği konu eski Başbakan merhum Bülent Ecevit’e suikast girişiminde bulunmak…

Merhum Bülent Ecevit’e tedavi gördüğü Başkent üniversitesi Hastanesi’nde bilerek ve isteyerek yanlış tedavi uygulandığı iddiaları Ergenekon operasyonları ile birlikte sürekli gündemde tutuldu. Bu iddiaları dinlendiren kişilerin başında da İzmir Bağımsız Milletvekili ve Ecevit’in eski Koruma Müdürü Recai Birgün’den geldi. Birgün’ün Ergenekon davasında tanık olarak dinlenmesi gündeme geldi.

*Tanık olamaz*

Mehmet Haberal’ın oğlu ve MHP MYK üyesi Erkan Haberal, Recai Birgün’ün tanık olarak dinlenmesinin mümkün olmadığını iddia etti. Erkan Haberal, _“Merhum Ecevit, hastanede tedavi gördü. Kendisi en iyi şekilde tedavi edildi. Hastaneden taburcu olduktan sonra 7 ay başbakanlık yaptı. 5 yıl da yaşadı. Bu nasıl bir suikast teşebbü…_

_Recai Birgün, tanık olarak ifade veremez. üünkü kendisi taraftır. Ve yaptığı açıklamalarla ilgili aleyhine dava açtık”_ dedi.

*Kapısında 5 kişi bekliyor*

Erkan Haberal, Babası Mehmet Haberal'ın sağlık sorunlarının yanı sıra psikolojik sıkıntılar da yaşadığını söyledi. Erkan Haberal, _“Babam 24 saat çalışmaya alışmış bir insan. şimdi bir hastane odasında 24 saat tutuklu kalıyor. Kapısında 5 tane koruma bekliyor. Böyle bir insanın psikolojisi nasıl olabilir”_ diye konuştu.

*50 bin kitap bastırıyor*

Mehmet Haberal’ın tutuklanmasının ardından bir çok konunun yazılıp çizildiğini söyleyen Erkan Haberal, davanın Ergenekon olmaktan çıkıp Bülent Ecevit’e suikast araştırmasına dönüştüğünü ifade etti. Erkan Haberal, _“Bu dava artık Ergenekon olmaktan çıkmış, Bülent Ecevit’e suikast davasına dönüşmüştür._

_Babama yapılan haksız ve mesnetsiz suçlamaları birer birer çürüteceğiz. Davada kendisine itham edilen soruların yanıtlarını içeren bir kitap çalışması üzerindeyiz. Bunu ilk adımda 50 bin bastırıp dağıtmayı planlıyoruz”_ dedi.


...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon’un “fendi”* 



*“Ergenekon üetesi”* meğer ne kadar güçlüymüş... Katolik kilisesinden ve cemaat çetelerinden de fazla! Meğer tarihin, hatta uzak tarihin derinliklerinde de Ergenekon ürgütü varmış. *“İttihat ve Terakki”, “Halaskarını Zabitan”* hatta *“Kuvayı-ı Milliye, Müdafaa-ı Hukuk”* hatta ve hatta Topal Osman, hep Ergenekon’a bağlı! Utanmasalar Mustafa Kemal’in 1 Numara, İsmet Paşanın da 2 numara olduğunu söyleyecekler! Tabii, İsa Hazretlerini çarmıha gerdiren, Roma’da Sezar’a suikast yapanlar da Ergenekon! Günümüze gelelim: Polonya’da Cumhurbaşkanının ve yanındaki devlet erkanının, aynı zamanda hayatını kaybetmesine sebep olan uçak kazası da *“Ergenekon işi”*. Dilin kemiği yok, adaletsizliğin sınırı yok!

Malum medyaya göre Samsun ve Kayseri’deki *“yumruklar”* da muhakkak Ergenekon provokasyonu! 2007 yılında artan şehit cenazeleri ve cenaze törenlerinin hükümet aleyhtarı gösteriye dönüştürülmesi olayları, Ergenekon ve bağlantılı çetelerin provokasyonu. Neredeyse şehitleri de PKK değil *“Ergenekon”* öldürdü diyecekler! Zaten ima da ediyorlar! 

*Pes ki pes!* 
Fakat yeni bir iddia bana pes dedirtti; Malatya eski Milletvekili, sonra Malatya Belediye Başkanı Hamit Fendoğlu, 1978’de bombalı paketin evinde patlaması sonucu iki torunu ve geliniyle birlikte can vermişti... Bugünkü *“Ergenekon kapsamında”* 84 yaşındaki eşi Mukaddes Fendoğlu ve oğlu Adnan Fendoğlu, olayın Ergenekon ile ilişkili olduğunu düşündüklerini söylemişler! 

Rahmetli *“Hamido”* dostumdu. 1960’da Yassıada’da koğuş-ranza arkadaşımdı... Bu, eski dostluğumuzun anısı ve Sayın eşine ve oğullarına saygım olmasaydı sorardım; öyleyse bu iddiayı, ortaya atmak için neden 32 yıl beklediniz?

Hamit Fendoğlu Yassıada koğuş arkadaşımdı. Mert, yiğit bir insandı! Malatyalı, Kürt asıllıydı... Kendisini Türk bilen bir vatanseverdi.

Yassıada’da aynı koğuşta şeyh Sait’in torunu Melik Fırat, bana *“Bir gün geleceksin, Türkilerin...”* derken Hamido,* “Bakma bunların bu sözlerine”* demişti. 

Hiçbir şeyden yılmazdı! Yassıada zindanının gardiyanı Tarık Güryay’dan korkmaz, o gelince, ayağa kalkmazdı... Bu yüzden de defalarca adadaki Bizans zindanına tıkılmıştı! Gene de yılmadı! 

Bir defa Albay Tarık’ın baskınında başka bir tutuklunun yatağının altından *“Molla”* çıkınca, hemen suçu üstlenmiş ve gene zindana götürülmüştü... *“Molla”,* onun el eseriydi. Yatakların altındaki çelik yayları, taşla biler, meyve soymak için kullandığımız bıçakları yapardı... üikolata yaldızlarından sap yaptığı için, bunlara* “molla”* derdik! Kapıdaki nöbetçi anlamasın diye! 

Yassıada’dan çıktıktan sonra, Adalet Partisi’nden Malatya milletvekili oldu ve bu sırada da üetin Altan’ı dövdü! 

*Bir anekdot* 
Hamit Fendoğlu, İskenderun’da yedek subay asteğmen olarak görev yapmaktadır. Bir kilisenin, boyuna çalan çanı çevreyi, onu ve erlerini rahatsız etmektedir! Fendoğlu takımı içtimada toplar:* “Tüfek çatılacak... Kiliseye marş marş... İki er kuleye çıkacak çanı sökecek. Denize marş, çan denize atılacak”.* 

Belki aşırı bir hareket ama, Kürt asıllı Türk vatanseveri Hamido, eğer bugün yaşasaydı şu sırada birçok *“çanlara ot tıkayacak”* mert bir adamdı... Ruhu şad olsun! 

*Doğan Paşa* 
1.Ordu eski Komutanı Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, hastaneden kendi isteğiyle, *“arkadaşlarını yalnız bırakmamak”* için çıktı. Ama hemen gene tutuklandı. şimdi tansiyonu gene yükselmiş ve revirde. Ona kuvvet, sağlıklar diliyorum. Paşa _“Herkes görecek ki bu balyoz, çıkaranların, uyduranların kafasına düşecek”_ demiş. Amin!


*Altemur KILIü* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 28 Nisan 2010

----------


## bozok

*Albay Dursun üiçek tutuklandı* 



30.04.2010 Cuma 15:18 / VATAN GZT.

"İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı" soruşturması kapsamında, hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan Albay Dursun üiçek tutuklandı.

Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesine, aynı zamanda avukatı olan kızı İrem üiçek ile savcı ve hakimlerin kullandığı üırağan Caddesi üzerindeki kapıdan gelen Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, binaya yemekhane kapısından girdi.

üiçek, işlemlerinin yapılmasının ardından tutuklandı.

''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı''yla ilgili iddianame dün kabul edilmişti. Mahkeme, daha önce iki kez tutuklanıp serbest bırakılan Albay Dursun üiçek hakkında oy çokluğu ile yakalama emri çıkarmıştı.

İddianamede, "darbe planlamak ve silahlı terör örgütüne üye olmak"la suçlananan üiçek için bir kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası isteniyor

...

----------


## bozok

*Savcılık o ses kaydı için harekete geçti* 



Anayasa Mahkemesi üyesi Serdar üzgüldür'e ait olduğu iddia edilmişti 

Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, Anayasa Mahkemesi üyesi Serdar üzgüldür'e ait olduğu iddia ses kaydı ile ilgili soruşturma başlattı.

AA muhabirinin aldığı bilgiye göre, Basın Suçları Soruşturma Bürosu
Savcısı Nadi Türkaslan tarafından yürütülen soruşturma, TCK'nın 134. maddesinde düzenlenen "kişiler arasındaki görüşmelerin rıza dışında kaydedilmesi ve bunların basın-yayın yoluyla yayınlanması" suçu kapsamında gerçekleştirilecek.

Soruşturma kapsamında söz konusu konuşma kaydının gerçek olup olmadığı,
gerçek ise kim tarafından ve ne şekilde temin edildiği araştırılacak.


30.04.2010 Cuma 10:49 / VATAN GZT.

----------


## bozok

*'Beni İmralı'ya atın!'* 



*“Balyoz Darbe Planı” soruşturması kapsamında hakkında yakalama emri bulunan Engin Alan tutuklandı*

“Balyoz Darbe Planı” soruşturması kapsamında hakkında yakalama emri bulunan emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan tutuklandı. Adliyeye gelerek teslim olan Alan cezaevine gönderildi. Adliye çıkışında basın açıklaması yapan Engin Alan’ın avukatı Ayhan Nacak, Alan’ın tansiyon yükselmesi problemi yaşadığını söyledi. GATA’da bunun tedavi edildiğini belirten Nacak, “Ama biraz önce içerde yine tansiyonu yükseldi. Onun haricinde sağ gözünde iç kısımda kitle tespit edildi. O kitle ameliyatla alındı. Hastanede kalması gerekirken, teslim oldu. Kendiliğinden teslim oldu” dedi. Gazetecilerin, “Hasta olduğunu söylüyorsunuz. Peki neden çıkma gereği hissetti?” sorusuna Nacak, *“Kendisi eski özel kuvvetler komutanıdır. 20 sene terörle mücadelede bulunmuştur ve belki pas geçiyorsunuz şu anda Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri Güçlendirme Vakfı’nın genel müdürüdür. Milli Savunma Bakanı ile müsteşarla iç içe üç seneden beri savunma sanayini yönetmektedir. Ve çok önemli bir görevi vardır. Ama maalesef bütün bunlara rağmen şu anda tutuklu olarak Silivri Cezaevi’ne gitmektedir”* şeklinde yanıtladı. 

*İmralı’yı istiyor*

Nacak, ücalan’ı Kenya’dan getiren Korgeneral Alan’ın neden İmralı’yı istediğini anlattı: _“üzellikle İmralı’yı istiyor. Niye istiyor söyleyeyim. Yanlış yöne çekilmesin. İmralı’da yatan kişi ’terörist’ olarak yargılanıp içerde yatmıyor mu? Alan ’terörist’diye tutuklu. O zaman onu da alın oraya.”_ 


*Dilek YILDIZ* / VATAN İSTİHBARAT / 29.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*O hakim terfi etti


Erzincan Cumhuriyet Savcısı İlhan Cihaner’i arayarak ‘’Böyle soruşturmalar insanın başını derde sokar’’ dediği belirtilen hakim, Adalet Bakanlığı Ceza İşleri Genel Müdürü oldu. 
* 
*ANKARA - Gazeteport / 30.4.2010*


Erzincan’da cemaat soruşturma yürüten ve daha sonra tutuklanan Cumhuriyet Savcısı İlhan Cihaner’i arayarak, _‘’Böyle soruşturmalar insanın başını derde sokar’’_ dediği belirtilen hakim üetin şen, Adalet Bakanlığı Ceza İşleri Genel Müdürlüğü görevine atandı. şen daha önce aynı birimde Genel Müdür yardımcılığı yapıyordu. 


Cihaner, HSYK’ya gönderdiği savunmasında, dönemin Adalet Bakanı Cemil üiçek’in kendisini arayarak, "Seçimler yaklaşıyor, bu soruşturma bizi zora sokuyor’ dediğini belirtmişti. Cihaner ayrıca Ceza İşleri Genel Müdür Yardımcısı üetin şen tarafından arandığını yazmış ve şen’in _‘’Böyle soruşturmalar insanın başını derde sokar. Ankara’da ortalık toz duman. Yaptığın soruşturma, Ergenekon soruşturmasına misilleme olarak algılanır’’_ dediğini aktarmıştı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Gitmezse kim götürecek?*



29 Nisan 2010 / avazturk.com

*Müyesser YILDIZ

Erzincan “Ergenekonu”nun 1 numarası olduğu iddia edilen 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk’in 4 Mayıs’ta sanık sandalyesine oturup, oturmayacağı ve mahkemeye gitmezse ne olacağı merak ediliyor.*


Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nın sanık sıfatıyla gönderdiği tebligatın imza karşılığında bizzat Orgeneral Saldıray Berk’e geçen hafta tebliğ edildiği ve Orgeneral Berk’in bugüne kadar herhangi bir mazeret bildirmediği açıklandı.


Berk’in 4 Mayıs günü ne yapacağının TSK içerisinde tam bir *“moral testi”*ne dönüştüğü anlaşıldı. Orgeneral Berk’i yakından tanıyan subaylar, Berk’in gerekirse istifa veya emekliliği göze alıp, o üniforma üzerinde oldukça sanık sandalyesine oturmayacağı görüşünde.


TSK’da tartışılan ve asıl merak edilen konu ise 3. Ordu Komutanı Berk’in mahkemeye gitmemesi halinde ne olacağı. Bu durumda mahkemenin Berk’in ikinci duruşmaya *“mevcutlu getirilmesi”* yönünde karar vermesine kesin gözüyle bakılıyor.


Mevcutlu getirmenin anlamı da polis zoruyla götürülmesi. Görev başındaki bir komutanının polis zoruyla götürülmesi mümkün olmadığına göre, ondan daha kıdemli ve sicil amiri konumundaki bir komutanın refakatinde mahkemeye çıkarılması gündeme gelecek.


Bu tarif ise tek bir kişiyi, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Işık Koşaner’i işaret ediyor.


Yani 3. Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk 4 Mayıs’taki ilk duruşmaya katılmaz ve mahkeme ikinci duruşmaya *“mevcutlu getirilmesi”* kararını alırsa, Berk’i Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Koşaner’in götürmesi gerekecek.


İş bu noktaya gelir, TSK karargahı da herhangi bir tavır koymazsa, Berk’in emekliliği, hatta istifayı gündemine alıp, ondan sonra konuşacağı tahminleri yapılıyor.


...

----------


## bozok

*Danıştay'ın Kameralarını Kim Perdeledi?*


Açık İstihbarat üzel

Danıştay saldırısı sırasında çekilen video görüntüleri ile ilgili TüBİTAK'ın hazırladığı bilirkişi raporu 1. "Ergenekon" davasını gören 13 . Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne ulaştı. Raporda; Danıştay saldırısının gerçekleştiği sırada çekilen görüntülerin bilinçli olarak geri dönülemez şekilde silindiği , bazılarının ise kurtarılabildiği yeraldı.

Bu haber ; _"şok gelişme"_ başlıkları ile yayınlandı. 

Halbuki bu gelişme şok değil. Sözkonusu kamera görüntülerinin nasıl karartıldığı ve *bu konuda hangi şirketin kamuoyunu ve yargıyı yanıltıldığı* bu "şok gelişme" haberlerinden 4; sitemiz yazarlarının "Ergenekon" çuvalına dahil edilmesinden 1 sene önce yayınlanmıştı. 

Sitemizde Danıştay saldırısı sonrasında, bu saldırının "türban" gerekçesinin sadece bir perdeleme olduğu ve bu saldırının "gladio" işi bir operasyon olduğuna dair bir dizi analiz yayınlandı. 

O tarihte ; kendini _"terör uzmanı"_ diye pazarlayan bazıları kanal kanal dolaşıp _"bu bireysel bir saldırıdır"_ tezini belli bir görev bilinci ile tekrarlayıp duruyorlardı. 

O noktada Emniyet, Oyak Güvenlik ve Acıbadem Hastanesi'ne aşağıdaki soruları sormuştuk : 


Olay yerindeki her türlü unsur olay yeri incelemesine tabi tutulmalıdır. *Danıştay'ın girişindeki kayıt sistemi üzerinde; Emniyet'ten önce Oyak Güvenlik yetkililileri nasıl inceleme yapabilmiştir*? Danıştay cinayet mahalli ise; bu mahaldeki her türlü unsurun önce Emniyet tarafından incelenmesi gerekmez mi?Onbinlerce dolar verilerek *bilgisayar kriminolojisi eğitimi almış* elemanlara ve silinmiş bilgisayar disklerindeki bilgileri bile kurtarabilecek _(Meraklısına Not: Bilgisayarlar bilgiyi silmez, sadece silinen bilginin bulunduğu alanı bir daha üzerine yazılabilir şekilde işaretler)_ teknolojiye sahipsiniz. Buna rağmen; *Oyak Güvenlik'in "bu harddisk teknik nedenlerle silinmiş" açıklamasını neden yeterli buluyorsunuz* ve sözkonusu sabit diskteki "silinmiş" verileri neden kriminolojik incelemeye tabi tutmuyorsunuz?*Oyak Güvenlik bir zahmet "kayıtlı görüntülerin" hangi teknik nedenle silindiğinin ayrıntılarını verebilir mi?* 

Biz; durup dururken, bir kayıt sisteminin eski verileri nasıl sildiğini açıkçası çok merak ediyoruz?Acıbadem Hastanesi'nde arkadaşlarına ve yakınlarına gösterilmeden bir buçuk gün boyunca tecrit edilen *Muzaffer Tekin'in odasının önündeki kamera ne zaman söküldü; yoksa o da mı Danıştay kamerası gibi arızalıyd*ı?O günlerde gazeteler Danıştay saldırısının en önemli kanıtı üzerine gitmek yerine, sayfalarını "kaçak Muzaffer Tekin" manşetlerine ayırmakla meşguldu ve kamera ile ilgili haber iç sayfalarda aşağıdaki şekilde verildi : 

Danıştay yetkilileri, olayla ilgili Oyak Güvenlikle bir toplantı yaptı ve Oyak Güvenlik yetkilileri Danıştay girişindeki görüntü kayıt sisteminin saldırıdan bir gün önce arızalandığını saptadı. 

Bilgisayar hafızasını inceleyen bilgisayar yetkilileri; *"Arızanın dışarıdan bir müdahale ile olmadığını,* teknik bir nedenden kaynaklandığını" belirlediler. 

*Yetkililer arıza nedeni ile bilgisayarın harddiskindeki önceki kayıtların da silindiğini* belirttiler. 

*Açık İstihbarat*; o tarihte bu açıklamaların teknik bir yalan olduğuna ve ilgili şirketin kamuoyunu ve yargıya yanılttığına dikkat çekti fakat kimse bu bariz yalanın üzerine gitmedi. 

şimdi ise olaydan dört sene sonra sanki bu gerçek yeni keşfedilmiş misali balık hafızalı topluma _"şok Gelişme"_ başlıkları ile servis ediliyor. 

Ortada şok bir gelişme yok. Dört senedir perdelenen bir delilin içyüzünün kamuoyuna malolması durumu ile karşı karşıyayız. 

Dört senedir üzerine gidilmeyen bir delilden, dört sene sonra medet ummanın pek bir faydası olmasa da; Cumhuriyet tarihinin en hain saldırılarından biri ile ilgili o günlerde yapılan perdelemelerin sorumlularına nihayet doğru soruların sorulmaya başladığını görmek her vatandaşı sevindirmeli. Gerçeklerin eninde sonunda ortaya çıkacağı yolundaki o kadim inanca olan güven sarsılmamalı. 


*Açık İstihbarat / 22.4.2010*

Bu yazıda refere edilen yazılar : 
 
Cumhuriyet Fetullah'ı ; Zaman Silahları Perdeledi
Kilit İsim Fetişizmi, Kilit Kameraları Karartıyor

----------


## bozok

*Kod adı : Yama* 



*Ceyhun BOZKURT* / avazturk.com / 30.4.2010

*Balyoz, Kafes darbe planı iddiaları ile çok sayıda muvazzaf ve emekli TSK personeli tutuklandı.*


İddialar ve tutuklamalar TSK’yı rahatsız etti. Askeri belge olduğu iddia edilen evrakın ulu orta konuşulması-yazılması TSK’yı köstebek avına çıkarttı. Yapılan çalışmalarda TSK’ya ait olduğu iddia edilen evrakın *“Yama”*dan geçirildikten sonra servis edildiği tespit edildi. İddialara göre, TSK’nın *“Yama merkezi”* adını verdiği büro, İstanbul’da büyük bir iş merkezinde faaliyet yürütüyor.





TSK’nın “Yama” olarak kodladığı merkezde ses-görüntü her türlü prodüksiyon hizmeti ve asıl belgelere ekleme ve çıkartmalar yapılıyor.




Tespit edilen en önemli unsurlardan birisi de burada çalışan kişilerin eski TSK mensubu olmaları. Yüksek Askeri şura kararları ile TSK’dan ihraç edilen bir kurmay binbaşı ve daha birkaç kişi burada aktif olarak çalışıyor.




Belirlemelere göre bu merkezde ayrıca 10 dolayında da FBI mensubu var. Tabii ki “yama”da görev yapanlar sadece bununla sınırlı değil, Emniyet’ten de belli bir yapı “yama”da ciddi olarak faaliyet yürütüyor.

...

----------


## bozok

*şengün yoksa hukuk da yok* 



Müyesser YILDIZ / avazturk.com.tr

13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin hakkında yakalama emri çıkardığı Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek tutuklanarak üçüncü kez Hasdal Askeri Cezaevine gönderildi.

Yaklaşık 3 saat adliyede kalan Dursun üiçek’in avukatı İrem üiçek, tutuklamanın hemen ardından bir üst mahkemeye itiraz ettiklerini söyledi.

"İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı" diye adlandırılan belgede ıslak imzası olduğu iddia edilen ve 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin hakkında yakalama emri çıkardığı Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek tutuklanarak üçüncü kez cezaevine gönderildi.

Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek saat 15.15’te Merkez Komutanlığı’na ait iki araçla Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne geldi. Yakalama emri çıkmasından tam 24 saat sonra adliyeye gelen üiçek’in yanında avukatı aynı zamanda kızı İrem üiçek de vardı. üiçek, görüntü alınmaması için yemekhane kapısından adliye binasına girdi.

Yakalama kararını veren İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin heyetince yakalama emri yüzüne okunan üiçek, tutuklanarak Hasdal Cezaevi’ne gönderildi. Merkez Komutanlığı’na bağlı araçla adliyeden ayrılan üiçek, yaklaşık 3 saat adliyede kaldı. Elinde evrak çantasıyla adliyeden ayrılan üiçek’in kızı İrem üiçek, kararla ilgili olarak bir üst mahkemeye itiraz ettiklerini söyledi.

*Bu kez şengün yoktu*

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, iddianame üzerinde yaptığı inceleme ve tensip işlemi sırasında heyetin 2 üyesinin oyuyla Albay Dursun üiçek hakkında yakalama emri çıkarılması kararına, Heyet Başkanı Köksal şengün karşı oy kullanmıştı.

İşte bugünkü duruşmada 13’üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyetine başka bir isim başkanlık ediyordu. Başkan Köksal şengün, duruşmaya katılmadı.

Mahkemeye Dursun üiçek aleyhine yeni delil sunulmadı. Ancak mahkeme tutuklama kararını vicahiye çevirdi.

Dursun üiçek’in avukatları mahkeme heyetine *“dosyada parmak izi raporu olup olmadığını"* sordu. Mahkeme olmadığını söyleyince Dursun üiçek’in kızı Stajyer Avukat İrem üiçek, parmak izi raporunu heyete sundu.

Avukatlar aynı zamanda Dursun üiçek, ile ilgili daha önce verilen tutuklama ve tutuklamanın kaldırılmasına ilişkin evrakı da heyete verdi.


*Hukuku kaybettik*

Dursun üiçek’in ailesinin karardan dolayı çok üzgün oldukları ve yakın çevresine *“Hukuku kaybettik. Tutuklama kararına itiraz eden ve karşı oy kullanan Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün heyette yoktu. Karara itiraz ettik. Ancak tam da Cuma günü tutuklanması bir tesadüf değil. İtirazımızı yineledik ama en erken hafta başında görüşülecek. Ama yılmadan hukuk mücadelesine devam etmeye kararlıyız”* dedikleri öğrenildi.


*Müebbet hapsi isteniyor*

Ergenekon savcılarınca hazırlanan ve dün 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince kabul edilen iddianamede iki numaralı sanık olarak yer alan üiçek'in *“Silahlı terör örgütüne üye olma, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümetini Ortadan Kaldırmaya veya Görevini Yapmasını Engellemeye Teşebbüs Etme"* suçlarından ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası ve 7,5 yıldan 15 yıla kadar hapis cezasıyla cezalandırılması isteniyor.

....

----------


## bozok

*Islak imzada umut ilahi adalet! En ironik zabıt*



Müyesser YILDIZ / avazturk.com / 1 Mayıs 2010

Islak imzalı 'İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'nı hazırladığı gerekçesiyle ağırlaştırılmış müebbet cezası istemi ile tutuklanan Albay Dursun üiçek’in kızı adaleti mumu bırakıp, ilahi güçlerle aramaya başladı.

Dursun üiçek’in kızı İrem üiçek, hazırladığı ironik duruşma zaptı ile hem isyanını hem de adaleti nerede araması gerektiğini sorguladı.

*İşte İrem üiçek’in tanzim ettiği ve gözyaşları ile ıslattığı zabıt…*



T.C.


İSTANBUL


13. AğIR CEZA MAHKEMESİ


(CMK. 250. MADDESİ İLE GüREVLİ) 


DURUşMA TUTANAğI



ESAS NO : 2010/00


DURUşMA TARİHİ : 30/04/2010


CELSE NO : 1.


BAşKAN : Bir saat adaletle hükmetmek, bir sene ibadet etmekten daha hayırlıdır. ( HZ. MUHAMMED )


üYE : Adaletsiz rejimi, adaletle yıkınız. (GANDHI)


üYE : Bir insan taraf tutmaya başlar başlamaz, dünyada da o gerçekleri o kadar az görmeye başlar. (HEYWOOD BRAUN)


CUMHURİYET SAVCISI : Hukukun kuvvetinin azaldığı yerde, kuvvetlinin hukuku geçerli olmaya başlar. (MAURICE DUEVERGER)


SANIK : DURSUN üİüEK


SUüLARI : 1) Parmak ve Avuç izi bırakmadan sahte belge hazırlamak ve imza atmak,


2) Sanal olarak Erzincan’a gidip 3. Ordu Komutanı ve Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı ile çay içmek,


3) Bir şüphelinin Harp Okulundan devre arkadaşı ve Tokatlı hemşerisi Olmak,


4) Yasal ve somut bir delil bırakmayacak şekilde bir terör örgütü üyesi olmak,


5) Aynı Terör ürgütü üyesi diğer şüphelileri tanımayıp, onlarla hiçbir zaman bir oturmuşluğunun veya telefon görüşmesinin bulunmaması,


6) Yargısız infazda bulunan, görevi kötüye kullanan ve yargıyı baskı altında tutan kamu görevlileri hakkında şikayetçi olmak,


7) Hükümeti devirmek için görev yapmasını engellemek, bunu da tek başına hazırladığı dört sayfalık bir eylem planıyla gerçekleştirmek,


8) Hakkını ve hukukunu aramak, bunu yaparken de dik durmak,


9) Mensubu olmaktan gurur duyduğu Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin şerefli bir subayı olmak,


DELİLLERİ : İki adet faili meçhul ihbar mektubu, iki adet gizli tanık ifadesi, üç adet şaibeli imza analiz raporu, bir adet imza incelemesi yapılan belgede parmak izi bulunmadığına dair resmi rapor, bir adet bilirkişi raporu, askeri kimlik kartı ve bir adet masum Türk Subayı,


KARAR : Gereği Düşünüldü: TUTUKLANMASINA


Kararı elden tebliğ aldım. 30/04/2010



*Kur. Alb. Dursun üİüEK ve Stj. Av. İrem üİüEK*

----------


## bozok

*Danıştay Saldırısında Yeni Skandal* 



*Polis kamera kayıtlarını istememiş...*

Danıştay üyesi Mustafa Yücel üzbilgin’nin kurşunlanarak öldürüldüğü son yılların en önemli suikastına ilişkin soruşturmada, kamera kayıtlarının 8 gün sonra bile güvenlik şirketinden istenmediği ortaya çıktı. 

Ergenekon davasında, Danıştay saldırınsından önce güvenlik kameraları görüntülerinin silindiğine ilişkin TüBİTAK’ın sürpriz raporundan sonra yeni bilgiler ortaya çıktı. Arızalı diye söktüğü harddisklerden görüntüleri sildiği iddia edilen OYAK Güvenlik’in, saldırıdan sadece 6 gün önce harddiskleri yenilediği anlaşıldı. 16 Mayıs 2006’Da bu harddisk’i de söküp götüren firma önce görüntülerin kurtarılamadığını, saldırıdan 8 gün sonra ise üretici firmadan görüntüleri kurtarmak için uzman çağrıldığını bildirdiği ortaya çıktı. OYAK’ın yazısı, savcılık ve polisin, saldırının üzerinden 8 gün geçmesine rağmen harddiske el koymadığını açığa çıkarttı. İşte belgeler ışığında gün gün Danıştay’daki kamera skandalı: 

3 Mayıs 2006 

İLK ARIZA: Harddisk arızalandı. 5 Mayıs’ta OYAK Güvenlik’ten eleman geldi. Servis formunda şu bilgiler yer aldı: “Harddisk’teki arıza reset’lenerek normal hale getirildi. Değişmesi gerekiyor. Malzemelerin temininden sonra tamir için servise alınacak.” 

8 Mayıs 2006 

24 SAAT İüİNDE ARIZA GİDERİLSİN: Danıştay’dan firmaya gönderilen yazıda, cihazın 8 Mayıs’ta tekrar arızalandığı ve 24 saat içinde onarılması istendi. Aynı gün gelen elemanlar, “Cihaz resetlenerek çalışır duruma getirilmiştir” şeklinde form düzenledi. Ancak OYAK Güvenlik, bir gün sonra yine Danıştay’a geldi. Düzenlenen formda, “Cihaz, arıza giderilmesi için servise alınmıştır” ifadeleri yer aldı. 

11 Mayıs 2006 

6 GüN üNCE DEğİşMİş: 11 Mayıs tarihli servis formunda ise “Cihazın harddiski değiştirilmiş, çalışır halde teslim edilmiştir” denildi. Ancak arızalar sürdü. 

16 Mayıs 2006 

Saldırıdan bir gün önce arıza nedeniyle harddisk yeniden servise götürüldü. 

17 Mayıs 2006 

HARDDİSK GİTTİ SALDIRI OLDU: Saldırı sabah oldu. OYAK Güvenlik ise saldırı günü 14.45’te harddiski yeniden kurdu. Tutanakta, “16 Mayıs 2006’da saat 16.00’da alınan kayıt cihazının teknik kontrolleri sırasında harddiskinin arızalı olduğu tespit edilmiştir. Geçmiş görüntülerle ilgili herhangi bir dosya kurtarılamamıştır. Cihaz harddiskleri ve yazılım formatlanarak arızalı harddiskler yenileriyle değiştirilmiştir. Yazılım yeniden yüklenmiştir. Cihazın harddiskleri yenileriyle değiştirilmiş ve serviste teste tabi tutulmaktadır” denildi. Aynı gün düzenlenen ikinci servis formunda da bu konuda, “Arızalı kayıt cihazının yerine geçici olarak regardlog kayıt cihazı takılmıştır. üalışır vaziyette teslim edilmiştir” denildi. 

22 Mayıs 

CİHAZ OYAK’TA: Ankara Emniyeti, saldırı günü Danıştay’a yazı göndererek, 16-17 Mayıs’a ait kamera görüntülerini istedi. Danıştay, sözlü olarak, emniyete harddiskin OYAK’ta olduğunu bildirdi. Yazılı yanıt ise 22 Mayıs’ta verildi. 

25 Mayıs 

HARDDİSK 8 GüN OYAK’TA KALDI: Danıştay, OYAK’tan da arızalar konusunda bilgi istedi. OYAK’tan gönderilen 25 Mayıs tarihli yazıda şu bilgileri verdi: “Voltaj dengesizliğinden dolayı cihazın harddiskinin ciddi hasar gördüğü tespit edilmiştir. Bu nedenle anılan cihaz yerine yeni bir cihazın montajı amacıyla 17 Mayıs günü sabahı Danıştay binasına gelinmiş ancak saldırı nedeniyle montaj öğleden sonra gerçekleştirilebilmiştir. Arızalı cihazın kaydettiği görüntülere ulaşılamamıştır. üretici firmadan görüntülerin kurtarılması için yardım istenmiştir.” Bu yazı, harddiskin, polis ve savcılık tarafından, saldırının üzerinden 8 gün geçtikten sonra bile OYAK’tan alınmadığını ortaya koydu. 

14 Haziran 

EMNİYET’İN GECİKTİRDİğİ YAZI: Ankara Emniyeti, Danıştay’dan yazılı yanıtı 22 Mayıs’ta almasına rağmen, konuyu soruşturmayı yürüten savcılığa 14 Haziran’da bildirdi. Bu yazı da savcılığın gelişmelerden geç haberdar edildiğini ortaya koydu. 

Vatan

01.05.2010 / *İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Gizli tanık açığa çıktı* 

  

1 Mayıs 2010 / VATAN GZT.

*Erzurum’daki Ergenekon davasında gizli tanık Efe’nin imzası ile İliç Savcısı Bayram Bozkurt’un imzasındaki benzerlik gizli tanığı açığa çıkardı.* 

ANKARA - Erzurum’da aralarında Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner ile 3. Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk ile jandarma ve MİT görevlilerinin de olduğu sanıkların haklarında açılan Ergenekon davasının gizli tanıklarından “Efe” ile ilgili çarpıcı bir bilgi ortaya çıktı. 

Gizli tanık Efe’nin ifadesinde kullandığı imza ile daha önce Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişlerine verdiği ifadede Cihaner’e suçlamalarda bulunan ve Ergenekon’un kendisine arabasına kene koyarak suikast girişiminde bulunduğunu iddia eden İliç Savcısı Bayram Bozkurt’un imzalarının aynı olması dikkat çekti.

*Davanın en önemli tanığı*

Erzurum Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde 4 Mayıs Salı günü ilk duruşması görülecek olan davanın iddianamesinde Cihaner’e yönelik suçlamalarda gizli tanık Efe’nin ifadeleri önemli bir yer tutuyor. Efe, ifadesinde kendisini “üst düzey bürokrat” olarak tanıtmış ve İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’nın altında imzası olduğu iddiasıyla tutuklanan Albay Dursun üiçek’le Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner’i gördüğünü iddia etmişti. Efe ifadesinde “Başsavcıyı 2009 yerel seçimlerinden 15-20 gün önce (veya seçimlerden 15 gün sonra) orduevinde sabah kahvaltıda Albay Dursun üiçek ve rütbeli birkaç subayla gördüm” demişti. Bu iddia Erzurum’daki Ergenekon soruşturmasının da en önemli dayanağı olmuştu.

Soruşturmayı yürütürken Cihaner’in tutuklanması üzerine HSYK tarafından yetkisi alınan savcı Osman şanal’ın yetkisizlik kararında jandarma görevlileriyle üç MİT’çi arasında fiili örgütsel bağa ulaşılamadığını belirtmiş, bu konudaki tek delilin ise gizli tanık Efe’nin “Kurban Bayramı’ndan önce önce eşimle üağlayan beldesinde restoranta gittiğimde alay komutanı, MİT Müdürü, Başsavcı ve tanımadığım bir kişiyle birlikte yemektelerdi. Beni görmediler. üç kişinin birlikte gizli toplandıklarını biliyorum” şeklindeki ifadesi olduğu belirtilmişti.

*İmzalar aynı*

Gizli tanık Efe’nin bu ifadeleri ile daha önce Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişlerine Cihaner aleyhine ifade veren İliç Cumhuriyet Savcısı Bayram Bozkurt’un ifadeleriyle benzediği anlaşılmış, ancak Bozkurt kendisinin gizli tanık olduğu iddialarını yalanlamıştı. Ancak dava dosyasında gizli tanık Efe’nin imzası ile savcı Bozkurt’un imzasının aynı olması dikkat çekiyor. Bozkurt’un bir soruşturma evrakında yer alan imzası ile gizli tanık Efe’nin ifadesinin altında yer alan imzası birebir aynı imzalar olması, gizli tanık Efe’nin savcı Bayram Bozkurt olduğu şüphelerini artırdı. Dava aşamasında da gündeme gelecek bu durumla ilgili olarak mahkemenin nasıl bir karar vereceği de merakla bekleniyor.

İliç’teki bir maden şirketinden “rüşvet” istediği iddiaları ortaya atılan savcı Bozkurt hakkında ayrıca 12 soruşturma açılmıştı. Bozkurt, bu suçlamalar karşısında çaycıdan başsavcıya kadar herkesin Ergenekoncu olduğunu öne sürmüştü. Ergenekon’a karşı verdiği mücadeleden ötürü hedef alındığını iddia eden Bozkurt, Ergenekon örgütünün arabasına iki kez kene koyarak kendisine suikast girişiminde bulunduğunu ileri sürmüştü.



...

----------


## bozok

*Giresun’dan sonra Tunceli’yi de bildi* 



2.5.2010 / VATAN GZT

Star yazarı şamil Tayyar'ın Giresun'dan sonra dün de Tunceli 'istihbaratı' tuttu

ANKARA- Star Gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi şamil Tayyar, son günlerde artan PKK saldırılarının “Devlet ve PKK içindeki Ergenekon uzantılarının” işi olduğunu ve amacın da Anayasa değişikliği ile demokratik açılımın engellenmesi olduğunu iddia etti. Star yazarı şamil Tayyar, 26 Nisan’da köşesinde Anayasa paketi ve açılımı engellemek isteyen Ergenekon’un PKK içindeki uzantılarını kullanarak eylemler yapacağını iddia etmiş, aralarında Giresun ve Tunceli’nin de olduğu çok sayıda yer ismi vermişti. Giresun’dan sonra dün de Tunceli ’istihbaratı’ tutan Tayyar, şu değerlendirmeyi yaptı: 

_“Anayasa değişikliği paketini ve demokratik açılımları engellemek isteyen devlet ve PKK içindeki Ergenekon uzantıları Türkiye’yi kaosa sürüklemek için işbirliği yapıyor. O nedenle Türkiye’nin değişik bölgelerinde eylemler düzenleyerek tansiyonun yükselmesine böylece demokratik atılımların rafa kaldırılmasına zemin hazırlamaya çalışıyorlar. Bu konuda istihbarat birimlerine ulaşan çok önemli bilgiler ve duyumlar var. İstihbarat birimlerinin bu bilgilerini, saldırılması planlanan birimlerin yetkililerini ilettiklerini biliyorum. Elde ettiğim ve köşeme taşıdığım istihbarat bilgilerinin daha detaylısı ve nokta nokta saldırılabilecek yerlerin tespit edildiğini düşünüyorum. Buna rağmen gerekli tedbirlerin alınmaması dikkat çekicidir. Sersemleyen Ergenekon yapısı ilişkili olduğu ve kırsalda kalan PKK, Hizbullah gibi taşeronlarını kullanıma sokmuş görünüyor. Referandum sürecinde, şehit cenazeleri üzerinden kurulan provokasyonların artırılması için bu saldırılar koz olarak kullanılacak.”_ 

...

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON TİTANİK'E BENZEYEBİLİR Mİ?*



25.04.2010

Ergenekon savcısı Zekeriya üz “*Gemimiz büyük*” deyince, Albay Dursun üiçek de ona “*Dikkat edin Sayın Savcı, geminiz Titanik’e benzemesin*” demiş. 

Bu diyalogu Akşam yazarı üzlem üelik’ten öğreniyoruz. O da gazeteci-yazar Zübeyir Kındıra’nın yeni çıkacak olan “*Islak İmza*” adlı kitabından almış. 

*üzlem üelik’in bugünkü yazısının “Zekeriya üz: Bizim gemimiz büyük” başlıklı bölümü öyle: 
*
“İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı nedeniyle yargılanan Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek ile Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz arasında, sorgu sırasında yaşanan bir diyaloğu aktaracağız bugün. ünce kısa bir hatırlatma...

“İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı” adlı belgede imzası bulunduğu iddiasıyla Ergenekon Savcıları’nca sorgulanan Albay üiçek, 1 Temmuz 2009’da tutuklanmış, 17 saat sonra serbest bırakılmıştı.

11 Kasım 2009’da ikinci kez tutuklanan Albay üiçek, bu kez de 43 saat sonra serbest kalmıştı. 

Gelelim Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz ile Albay Dursun üiçek’in sorgu sırasındaki ilginç diyaloğuna...

Zekeriya üz: Bizim sorgumuz Askeri Savcılık’ın sorgusuna benzemez. Kısa sürmez. Sorumuz çok. Gemimiz büyük. 

Dursun üiçek: Dikkat edin Sayın Savcı, geminiz Titanik’e benzemesin.

Zekeriya üz, “Benzemez, benzemez. Bizim gemimiz devletin gemisidir...”

Diyaloğun ayrıntılarını ve daha fazlasını öğrenmek istiyorsanız, Gazeteci-Yazar Zübeyir Kındıra’nın kaleme aldığı ve yarın raflarda olacak “ISLAK İMZA” adlı kitabı okumanız gerekiyor.”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*HANGİ üZEL HARPüİ TARAF’A üDüL VERDİ*



25.04.2010 

Adaleti Savunanlar Derneği (ASDER), *“Askeri Vesayetten Normalleşmeye”* başlıklı bir panel ve *“Herkes İçin Adalet”* adlı bir ödül töreni düzenledi.

*Peki, nedir bu ASDER?*

ASDER Muhafazakar çizgiye sahip bir dernek. 7 kurucusunun tamamı ordudan YAş kararları ile atılan askerlerden oluşuyor. Dernek ordunun dini bir kimlik ile idaresini savunuyor. Türban yasağını eleştiriyor. Genel olarak ise hükümeti destekleyen çalışmalar yapıyor. Bir dönem Cumhuriyet mitinglerine alternatif olarak düzenlenen ve hükümeti destekleyen Ortak Akıl Hareketi içerisinde ASDER de var. ASDER, Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin aldığı kararları sert bir dille eleştiren bildirileri de kaleme aldı. Dernek “Darbeye Karşı Dur De” hareketinin de destekçisi.

Derneğin Onursal Başkanlığını E. Tuğgeneral Adnan Tanrıverdi yapıyor.

*Odatv, Adnan Tanrıverdi’nin çarpıcı biyografisini bundan 2 yıl önce gündeme getirdi.* 
Tanrıverdi, Vakit gazetesinde makaleler yazmış asker kökenli bir yazar. Genelkurmay üzel Harp Daire Başkanlığı’nda Lojistik ve Harekat şube Müdürlükleri yaptı.

Adnan Tanrıverdi’nin üzel Harp Daire Başkanlığı görevi oldukça önemli. Bilindiği gibi üzel Harp Dairesi, pek çok araştırmacı ve siyasetçiye göre NATO’nun Gladyo teşkilatının Türkiye koludur. NATO, komünizm ile mücadele adına tüm Avrupa’da bu teşkilatı örgütledi. Doğrudan Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na bağlı olan üzel Harp Dairesi, Soğuk Savaş süresince ABD eksenli dünya siyasetinin Türkiye’de oturması için faaliyet yürüttü. 6–7 Eylül’den siyasi cinayetlere, ülkenin pek çok karanlık olayında üzel Harp Dairesi’nin adı geçer.
Evet, Tanrıverdi’nin onursal başkanı olduğu ASDER *“Herkes İçin Adalet”* ödülleri verdiğini yazmıştık.
Peki, kimler aldı bu ödülleri?
E.Tuğgeneral Adnan Tanrıverdi ASDER Onursal Başkanı
Prof. Dr. Ahmet Alper ASDER Kurucu Başkanı
Hasan Celal Güzel
Prof. Dr. Mustafa Kahramanyol
Prof. Dr. Mustafa Erdoğan
Doç. Dr. Osman Can
E.Hakim Bnb.Yusuf üağlayan
Mustafa Başoğlu
şamil Tayyar
Vakit Gazetesi Adına Serdar Arseven Ankara Temsilcisi.
Taraf Gazetesi Adına Lale Sarıibrahimoğlu Ankara Temsilcisi. 
MAZLUMDER Adına Ahmet Faruk ünsal Genel Başkan.
Genç Siviller Adına Neslihan Demir.
İlginç liste bu. Evet görüldüğü gibi; Vakit’ten Taraf gazetesine, Osman Can’dan şamil Tayyar’a kadar birçok isim üzel Harpçi Adnan Tanrıverdi’nin onursal başkanı olduğu dernekten ödül aldılar. İşin komik yanı ise; dernek kendi onursal ve kurucu başkanlarına da ödül verdi.


*Odatv.com*

“VAKİT'İN üZEL HARPüİ GENERALİ KİM?” BAşLIKLI HABERİMİZ İüİN TIKLAYINIZ…

----------


## bozok

*ASKERİ ERZİNCAN'DA KİM TAHRİK EDİYOR?*



26.04.2010

B Haber sitesinden Bekir üztürk son dönemde adı İlhan Cihaner ve Saldıray Berk ile gündeme gelen Erzincan’da yaşananları anlatan bir yazı kaleme aldı. üztürk’ün anlattıkları Erzincan’da yaşanan tartışmaları fotoğraflarla gösteriyordu.

İşte üztürk’ün kaleminden Erzincan’da olanların çarpıcı yönleri:

*"Erzincan’da neler yaşanıyor?*

İddia edildiği gibi Erzincan’da liderliğini, Türkiye’nin 3 Ordusundan birinin komutanı olan Orgeneral Saldıray Berk’in yürüttüğü, İlin Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner, Mit Müdürü ve personeli'nin Erzincan Alay Komutanının, şehrin saygın işadamlarının içinde yer aldığı “Silahlı terör örgütü” var mı? 

Yoksa bunlar son zamanlarda Erzincan’ı kurtarılmış bölge haline getiren tarikat ve cemaatlerin özellikle Polis Teşkilatı ve Adalet Mekanizmasını ele geçiren Savcılar, Hakimler ve Kolluğun planlayıp yürüttüğü özel bir operasyon mudur.

*Aklı olan bir insan, 3.Ordu Komutanı, Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı, İl Alay Komutanı ve Mit personellerinin, İlin saygın işadamlarının içinde yer aldığı böyle bir örgütün olduğu iddiasına ancak güler geçer.* 

O halde biz aklı olmayanlar yada olduğu halde kullanmayanlar için Erzincan Gerçeğini yazalım. ***

Ben 2009 Eylül ayında Erzincan’a geldiğimde, Ergenekon’u sadece bir bulvar tabelasında okumuştum. “Ergenekon” lu cümleler ancak adres verirken, birde tabii ki malum davanın Türkiye geneline yansıyan dedikoduları yapılırken kullanılıyordu.

27 Ekim 2009 günü Erzincan ili merkeze bağlı üatalarmut mevkiinde bulunan baraj gölünde El bombaları ve çok sayıda merminin bulunduğu ihbarıyla birlikte, nerde olursa olsun bulunan silah, bomba ve mühimmatları *“Ergenekon”* a yamama hastalığının bir tezahürü olarak, henüz hiçbir tahkikat yapılmadan Erzincan birden *“Ergenekon”* ile ilişkilendirilmeye başlanıyor.

* Her ne kadar *“bulunan mühimmatın”* üzerinde Emniyet’e ait olduğuna dair yazılar olsa da, 

* *“Sular çekilince ortaya çıktı”* denilen mermi kutularının sadece nemden eğildiğine, yani ıslanmadığına ilişkin fotoğraflar olsa da. 

** “Bulunan elbombaları”* için daha önceki elbombaları ile ilgili olarak yapılan, Bomba Bilgi Merkezi incelemeleri ile daha önce aynı kafileden üretilmiş bombaların hangi yasadışı eylemlerde kullanıldığına dair bir bilgi elde edilemesede. 

* Bu bombalarda bir parmak izi taraması, ne zaman gömülmüş olabileceği konusunda bize fikir verebilecek çeşitli testlerin yapıldığına ilişkin hiçbir bilgi ve belge bulunmasa da.

* Bombalar bir birini tanıyan ( Her ne hikmetse ) ihbarcı ile Polis arasında ihbar ediliyor. Bulunuyor ve jet hızıyla imha ediliyor. ( Tıpkı ümraniye de bulunduğu iddia edilen el bombaları gibi )

*Gelelim soru işaretlerine*

O tarihte henüz İlhan Cihaner ve Mit Mensupları ile ilgili bu yönde hiçbir bilgi yoktu. Peki buna rağmen neden Jandarma Bölgesinden yapılan bu ihbar Polis Tarafından Jandarmaya bildirilmedi.

*Neden İlin Cumhuriyet Başsavcısına bilgi bile vermeden, Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına bilgi verildi.*

*Arama bölgesi Jandarma bölgesi olmasına rağmen neden aramayı Jandarma yapmadı, en kötü ihtimalle Polis ile Jandarma birlikte yapmadı.*

Bulunan ve ıslanmış olduğu iddia edilen bu malzemeler neden hemen aynı gün imha edildi? İmhanın görüntüleri var mıdır? Bu imhalar şehir içinde yapılmayacağına göre, hangi Jandarma bölgesinde kime bilgi verilerek yapılmıştır. 

Bütün bu soru işaretleri bile durumun aydınlanması için yeterli bana göre ama siz halen inanıyorsanız devam edeyim.



*Burası Erzincan Merkeze 1 Km uzaklıkta bir belde.*



Bu görüntüler bir Tarikat ya da Cemaatin kermesinden, Kutlu Doğum Haftası etkinliklerinden alınmadı. Burası Erzincan da 23 Nisan 2010 kutlamalarından birinin yapıldığı bir mekan. üyle seçilmiş, özel bir nüfus yapısı olan bir yerleşim birimi de değil.

Bu fotoğraflar çekilirken kimse *“Türbanlılar şu tarafa geçsin, başı açıklar bu tarafa”* da demedi. 23 Nisan 2010 günü bu kutlamaya gelenlerin hepsi bu tabloyu oluşturuyor. Peki kim bu insanlar?

*Başkanın seçmenleri.* 

**

*Başkan kim mi?*
Başkan yaptığı 23 Nisan konuşmasında 23 Nisanın ve Cumhuriyetin erdemlerinden bahseden ama konuşması boyunca Atatürk’ün adını ağzına almamaya büyük bir özen gösteren ve almayan biri. Yakasında ki rozetten, sakalından, başkanlığını yaptığı beldenin değil, arkasındaki insanların başkanı olduğunu açıkça belli eden biri. 

üekilen fotoğrafın belli bir açıdan çekildiğini, o nedenle bazı İslamcı Aydınların ifadesiyle Abdestli Kapitalistlerin hep başkanın arkasında yer aldığını düşünen ve iddia edenler çıkabilir. İşte onlar için dışarıda kalanlara bir örnek. 



Bu görüntülerde bir sorun görmeyenlere, şehrin merkezinden en büyük marketlerden birinden bir görüntü verelim. *Görüntülerdeki Kasiyerlerin Türbanları aynı renk, aynı desen olduğuna dikkat edin*. Bizim elbette kimsenin başını açıp kapamasıyla, ibadet edip etmemesiyle bir işimiz olamaz. 



Ancak bu görüntülerde göstermektedir ki Erzincan maalesef Tarikat ve Cemaatlerin kurtarılmış bölgesi haline getirilmiş.

*Hal böyle olunca bu insanlardan oy almak içinde bir takım şartlara uymak, dikkat etmek gerekiyor olmalı.* 

Bu nedenle midir bilinmez, Erzincan Belediyesi’nin bazı uygulamaları İldeki Askeri Yetkilileri Tahrik etmeye yönelik gibi gözüküyor. 

Ben en son Erzincan’a geldiğimde Ergenekon Bulvarı üzerinde bulunan Mit binası ile 3.Orduya ait bir kışlanın bulunduğu, Ordu Caddesi kavşağında bulunan ve muhtemelen *3. Ordunun asmış olduğu muhteşem Atatürk Posterinin hemen karşısına, Recep Tayip Erdoğan’ın, tıpkı Büyük Atatürk’ün kara tahtada alfabeyi öğrettiği pozuna benzer bir resim asılmıştı.* Bunun bir tesadüf olabileceğini düşündüğümden üzerinde durmadığım bu olaydan birkaç ay sonra benzer bir durum daha gördüm. Bu kez bununla yetinmeyip birde şehir turu attım.

Maalesef gördüğüm manzara karşısında, Belediye Gazi Mustafa Kemal üzerinden, 3.Orduya dinsiz mi? demek istiyor diye sordum. kendi kendime. *Bu kez yine Ergenekon Caddesi ile, Ordu Caddesinin kesiştiği kavşakta bulunan iki panoda da Belediye Başkanı nın Kutlu Doğum Haftası kutlama mesajı vardı.*

Bunda ne var diyeceksiniz. Elbette düz mantıkla bakıldığında, bunda bir şey yok. *Ama nüfusu 80.000 olan bir ilde yaptırılan 10.000 kişinin ibadet ettiği Terzibaba Külliyesinin dört bir yanında bulunan hiçbir panoda orada ibadet eden insanlar için bu kutlama yapılmamışken.* 

İki tanesi 3.Ordu ve Mit’in hemen yanında, bir tanesi Askerlik şubesinin hemen karşısında olmak üzere 4 tanesi Ordu Caddesinde kalan ikisi ise Vilayet Konağı önünde olursa bu kutlama afişleri ister istemez, Bu örtülü mesajlarla Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin 3 Ordusundan biri olan, 3.Ordu ve personeline dinsizlik mi isnad ediliyor, sırf tahrik içinmi bu afişler asılıyor, o nedenle mi uzun süre tutuluyor diye düşünüyor insan.

*Bu bir tahrik değilse nedir? İşte o görüntüler.*

**

*üstteki Resim Ergenekon Bulvarından üniversiteye giden yönü.* 



*Yukarda ki birinci resimde binanın köşesinde bulunan Muhteşem Atatürk posteri, aylardır aynı yerde duruyor.* Onun sürekli orada durmasından rahatsız olanlar olmalı ki, tahrik edercesine şehrin diğer yerlerine asılmayan bazı poster ve ilanlar buraya asılıyor.

Bu yazıyı yayınlamadan önce hiçbir şekilde tanımadığım Erzincan Belediye Başkanı'nın nasıl bir profil olduğunu, anlamak adına Belediyenin Resmi İnternet sitesi'ne baktım. 

Başkanın yayınlamış olduğu 23 Nisan Bayram Kutlaması aynen şu şekilde başlıyor. 

*23 NİSAN ULUSAL EGEMENLİK VE üOCUK BAYRAMI KUTLAMA MESAJI* 
*"90 YIL üNCE ULU üNDERİN BU MİLLETE VERDİğİ HEDİYEYİ BU GüN GERİ ALMAYA üALIşANLAR, KENDİ TUZAK VE KURGULARI İüERİSİNDE BOğULMAKTADIRLAR.”*

Adını ağzına almadığı *“Ulu ünder”* in bu millete verdiği hediye’yi yakın zamana kadar Araç olarak gören zihniyetin cemaat liderlerinin himmetiyle seçildiği anlaşılan Belediye Başkanı, *Belediyenin Resmi Sitesinde nedense 90 yıl önce Millete hediye veren bu kişiyle, Yani Gazi Mustafa Kemal Atatürk ile ilgili tek satır yazı yayınlatmamış.*

Bu samimiyetsizlik karşısında şapka çıkarıyorum. Erzincan Valiliği İnternet Sitesinde de Bir “Atatürk üzel” butonu var, http://www.atam.gov.tr sitesine gidiyor. Birde Atatürk ve Erzincan Bölümü var. Ama tıklatınca *“içerik hazırlanmaktadır.”* şeklinde bir yazı çıkıyor. Bir ilin internet sitesinde bir tane bölüm olacaksa, o Atatürk Bölümü olmalı bana göre. 

Belediye Başkanını Cemaat oylarını alabilmek için mesajının gözüken tarafında *“Atatürk”* adını anmıyor ama benim gibi eleştiri getirebilecek insanlar için mesajın devamında *“lütfen”* yazıyor ağzına yakışmayan *“Atatürk”* ismini.

şimdi düşünüyorum da, 3.Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk, 23 Nisan Resmi Törenlerine bu samimiyetsizliği görmemek için gitmemiş olabilir mi?


***

*şimdi gelin 10.000 kişilik ibadet merkezi olan Terzibaba Külliyesinin önündeki afişlere de bakalım.* 



*Terzibaba Camii Doğu Anadolunun en büyük camisi olarak tanınıyor.*



*Görüldüğü gibi Onbinlerce Müslüman'ın ibadet ettiği Camii bölgesinde Kutlu Doğum Haftası ile ilgili bir kutlama mesajı bulunmamakta.*



Unutmadan söyleyelim, bu resimler 23 Nisan 2010 günü çekildi. Oysa Erzincan Müftülüğü Resmi İnternet Sitesinde :

*“İl Müftümüz Burhan İşLİYEN, 09-20 Nisan tarihleri arasında Kutlu Doğum Haftası etkinliklerinde çeşitli konferanslar, camilerde sohbet programları gerçekleştirecek.”* İfadesiyle kutlama etkinliklerinin ne zaman başlayıp ne zaman biteceği belirtilmiştir. 

Kaynak : http://www.erzincanmuftulugu.gov.tr 

O halde Erzincan Belediye Başkanı ne yapmaya çalışıyor? 

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerini, Atatürk’ü dinsizlikle suçlayanlara karşı tavrımız çok iyi bilinir.

*“Atatürk üzerinden Din Düşmanlığı yapanlarla, Din üzerinden Atatürk düşmanlığı yapanları aynı terazide tartarız.”* ( Kaynak Kuvvai Milliye Dergisi Yıl 2007 Sayı 3 Bekir üztürk imzalı Arka Kapak yazısı ) 

Yanlış anlamalara meydan vermemek adına bir tedbir daha alayım. Yıl 2005, http://kuvvaimilliye.net sitesini yapıyor ve yönetiyorum. Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği Genel Sekreteri de yapan Suay Karaman siteye başvurarak kendisine köşe yazarlığı verilmesini talep etti. Yaptığı bazı sunuları, yazdığı bazı yazıları göndermişti.

*Kabul ettim ve sitede kendisine köşe açtım.*

Henüz ilk yazısını yazmıştı. Henüz sitemizdeki yazarlığı iki gün bile olmamıştı ki bana e-posta listeme dağıtmam için “Madem Muhammet’in doğum günü kutlu doğum adı altında bir hafta kutlanıyor, bizde 19 mayıs haftasını mutlu doğum haftası olarak bir hafta kutlayalım” şeklinde bir mesaj göndermişti. 

ünce sitedeki köşesini kaldırdım. Ve kendisine sitemiz yazarlarından Zeynep Türk’ün de şahit olduğu ağır bir metin göndererek siteden atıldığını bildirdim.

O metinde özetle; *“Gazi Mustafa Kemal Atatürk’ün doğumunu bir hafta değil, 365 gün kutlayalım. Ancak dünya lideri olduğunda ittifak etsekte, Ona her şeyimizi borçlu olsakta, onu Peygamberimizle karşılaştırmanız kabul edilemez büyüklükte bir hatadır. Bu nedenle çizginizin sitemize uygun olmadığı kanaatiyle köşeniz kaldırılmıştır.”* Demiştim. 

Dolayısıyla bana saldırma ihtimali olan, beni dinsizlikle suçlayacağı belli olan zevata şimdiden duyurayım.

şimdi gelelim Sayın Başkana sorularımıza.

Yukarda bahsettiğiniz "Kendi tuzak ve kurguları içinde boğulmakta" kimdir ? 
*Sayın başkan kimi kast ediyorsunuz?* 

*Aldığınız hediye neydi?* 

*Onu elinizden almak isteyen kim?* 

Açık açık yazın. 

Biz sizin Minareden Kılınçlarınızı da, Kubbelerden miğferlerinizide biliriz. 
Ne çabuk Cumhuriyetçi oldunuz?

Haydi oldunuz diyelim. 

*Neden onu nasıl kurduğu çok iyi bilinen Gazi Mustafa Kemal Atatürk'ü, yegane değerimiz olan Türk Ordusunu içinize sindiremiyorsunuz?*

Haydi sindiremiyorsunuz diyelim.

Neden açık açık saldırmak yerine, afişlerle, pankartlarla, yazdığınız tebrik mesajlarındaki satır arası mesajlarla saldırmayı tercih ediyorsunuz?"


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Hedefteki firma konuştu* 

*Oyak Güvenlik: Medyada yer alan rapor iddiaların aksine TüBİTAK'ın değil* 

Oyak Savunma ve Güvenlik Sistemleri Anonim şirketi’nden yapılan yazılı açıklamada, bir süreden beri bazı yazılı ve görsel medyada, şirket adının da anıldığı bir Bilirkişi Raporu gündeme getirilerek çeşitli haberler, görüşler, yorumlar ve beyanların yer aldığı belirtildi. 

şirketin hukuken ve usulen tarafı olmadığı bir davada alındığı anlaşılan bu rapor ve eklerinin şirkete tebliğ edilmediği ifade edilen açıklamada, şöyle denildi: 

'Ancak, medyada 'TüBİTAK Raporu' olarak anılan ve bazı medya mensuplarının elinde olduğu ifade edilen bu raporun, TüBİTAK Kurumu'ndan alınan bir rapor olmadığı anlaşılmaktadır. 

Tarafımızca gösterilen çeşitli çabalara rağmen, maalesef, resmi imzalı bilirkişi raporuna ulaşılamamış ve ekleri de halen temin edilememiştir. Bugüne kadar bekleyip, Raporun içeriği hakkında resmen bilgi sahibi olarak değerlendirip, yorumladıktan sonra açıklama yapmayı tercih etmemize ve hala resmen göremediğimiz bilirkişi raporu ve ekleri hakkında yeterli savunma ve sağlıklı yorum yapılabilmesinin olanaksızlığını bilmemize rağmen, şirketimiz hakkında bir kısım medyada sürdürülmekte olan haksız, yersiz, hatta yer yer etik kurallara aykırı ve serbest ticari; rekabet kurallarını ihlal eden yayınlar ve beyanlar nedeniyle, artık makul bir süre de beklenildiği değerlendirilerek şirketimize herhangi bir tebligat yapılmasını beklemeden kamuoyuna açıklama yapılmasına ihtiyaç duyulmuştur.'

Açıklamada, Danıştay hizmet binası içindeki kapalı devre kamera sisteminin, şirket tarafından kurulduğu ve 23 Aralık 2005'te montajı tamamlanarak devreye alındığı bildirildi. 

Kamera sisteminin kurulması hakkında ayrıntılı bilgilere yer verilen açıklamada, 'Bir kısım yazılı ve görsel medyada şirketimiz hakkında üretilen yalan-yanlış hayali haberleri ve içinde kesinlikle bulunmadığımız, akla şaşkınlık veren komplo teorilerini ve bu arada 'bazı şeyleri gizlemek amacıyla kayıt silme' iddiası gibi tümüyle aşağılık iftiraları şiddetle reddediyor ve şirketimizin insaf ölçülerini zorlayan büyük bir haksızlıkla karşı karşıya bulunduğunu değerlendiriyoruz' denildi. 

Danıştay hizmet binası içindeki kapalı devre kamera sisteminin şirket tarafından kurulduğu ve 23 Aralık 2005'te montajı tamamlanarak devreye sokulduğu bildirildi. 

Sistemin bir video kayıt ve görüntüleme cihazı ile sekiz kameradan oluştuğu, sistemde kesintisiz güç kaynağı bulunmadığı ve işin bedelinin 11 bin YTL artı KDV olduğu kaydedilen açıklamada, anlaşma uyarınca şirketin Danıştaya karşı yükümlülüğünün, sistemi kurmak ve iki yıllık garanti sağlamaktan ibaret olduğu belirtildi. Sisteminin işletilmesinin tamamen müşteriye ait olduğu ifade edilen açıklamada, 'Danıştayda şirketimiz personelinden herhangi bir kimse, koruma işleri de dahil görev yapmamakta ve çalışmamaktadır. Bu vesileyle bir kez daha büyük nefretle andığımız ve kınadığımız, Danıştay saldırısının vuku bulduğu 17 Mayıs 2006 tarihinin öncesindeki ve sonrasındaki durum da böyledir' denildi. 

Açıklamada, sistemin işleyişi sırasında zaman zaman ortaya çıkan arızalarda, müşterinin talebi üzerine derhal gerekli onarımların yapıldığı, gerekirse parça da değiştirildiği anlatıldı. Bu tür durumlarda, bütün piyasada uygulandığı gibi çağrı nedeni, tespit edilen arıza, yapılan işlem ve yapılması gereken konuların yer aldığı servis formu doldurulduğu, şirket ve müşteri yetkilileri tarafından imzalandığı kaydedildi. 

Bunun yanı sıra, çağrı üzerine gidilen yerde, arızanın yerinde tamir edilememesi veya elde yedek parça bulunmaması gibi hallerde arızalı aletlerin yerinden söküldüğü ve her iki tarafın imzasını taşıyan tutanakla şirkete götürüldüğü belirtilen açıklamada, bu usullerin, benzeri şekilde faaliyet gösteren şirketlerin uyguladıkları usullerle tamamen paralellik gösterdiği bildirildi. 

*OLAYDAN 1 GüN üNCE ARIZALANDI*

Açıklamada, şöyle denildi: 'Menfur olaydan bir önceki gün olan 16 Mayıs 2006 günü de (daha önce 6 kez yaptıkları gibi), çıkan arıza sebebiyle Danıştay yetkilisi tarafından yapılan davet üzerine, şirketimiz yetkilileri yedinci defa Danıştaya gitmişler, kayıt cihazının arızalı olduğunu ve yerinde onarılamayacağını tespit etmişler, saat 16.00'da bir tutanak düzenleyerek cihazı teslim alıp şirkete getirmişler. 17 Mayıs 2006 günü saat 15.05'de arızalı kayıt cihazının yerine geçici olarak bir kayıt cihazı takarak çalışır vaziyette teslim etmişlerdir. 

Yani, menfur olay bir yana bırakılacak olursa, 16 ve 17 Mayıs 2006 tarihlerinde de sistemde vuku bulan arıza ve arızanın giderilmesi işlemleri bakımından, bundan önceki arızalarda usulen ne gibi işlemler yapılmış idiyse rutin olarak aynı işlem tekrarlanmıştır. Altını çizerek vurgulayarak belirtiriz ki şirketimiz yetkilileri bundan önceki tarihlerdeki arızalarda da olduğu gibi, 16 Mayıs 2006 günü kendiliklerinden değil, Danıştay yetkilisinin vaki daveti üzerine Danıştaya giderek işlem yapmışlardır.' 

*ARIZALI CİHAZ EMNİYETE TESLİM EDİLDİ*

Açıklamada, 17 Mayıs 2006'da yaşanan olay üzerine, şirkette bulunan arızalı cihazın, olayın özelliği de düşünülerek ve adalete yardımcı olmak amacıyla adli makamların olası talebi halinde kendilerine teslim edilmek için muhafaza altına alındığı bildirilen açıklamada, şunlar kaydedildi: 'Ancak 25 Eylül 2009 tarihine kadar adli makamlar tarafından bu cihazla ilgili olarak şirketimizden herhangi bir talepte bulunulmamıştır. Vurgulanması gereken önemli bir husus, aradan geçen yaklaşık 3.5 yıla rağmen şirketimizin, bu cihazları elden çıkarmamış, atmamış ve faaliyette bulunduğu alan bakımından kolaylıkla başka işlerinde de kullanabilecek iken bu yola da gitmemiş olduğudur. 

Ankara Valiliği İl Emniyet Müdürlüğünün, şirketimize muhatap ve İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin ilgili talebine atıf yapan 25 Eylül 2009 tarihli yazısı üzerine, şirketimizin muhafazası altında bulunan 1 adet sistem diski, 1 adet kayıt diski yanında ilaveten 2 adet DVD, aynı gün düzenlenen bir tutanakla İl Emniyet Müdürlüğü yetkililerine teslim edilmiştir. Ankara Valiliği İl Emniyet Müdürlüğü, şirketimize gönderdiği 24 Kasım 2009 tarihli başka bir yazı ile 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin ilgili talebi çerçevesinde, açılamayan DVD programının nasıl açılıp kullanılacağına ilişkin belgeleri istemiş, bunun üzerine düzenlenen bir tutanakla talep edilen kullanım kılavuzları ve ilgili CD'ler, şirketimizce İl Emniyet Müdürlüğü yetkililerine teslim edilmiştir.' 

şirketin konuyla ilgisi, bilgisi ve dahlinin, yalnızca bu konulardan ibaret olduğu ve bu konuların yazılı delillerle sabit bulunduğu kaydedilen açıklamada, 'Medyada yer alan haberlerden, yargıya sevk edildiği anlaşılan konuyla ilgili olarak, her türlü savunmamızı mahkeme önünde yapmaya hazır olduğumuzu, verilemeyecek hiçbir hesabımızın bulunmadığını beyan eder, medya da dahil herkesi, Anayasamızın ve iç mevzuatımızın bir parçasını oluşturan uluslararası temel hak ve özgürlüklerle ilgili sözleşmelerin vazgeçilemez buyruğu olan, hukukun üstünlüğü ve hukuk devleti ilkesi çerçevesinde hareket etmeye davet ederiz' denildi. 
 

03.05.2010 Pazartesi *11:20 / VATAN GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Saldıray Paşa duruşmaya gitmeyecek!*



03 Mayıs 2010 Pazartesi 11:51 

*Müyesser YILDIZ*

*3'üncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk, duruşmaya katılmıyor.* 


Erzincan’da “İrtica İle Mücadele Eylem Planı”nı uyguladığı iddiasıyla, 1 numaralı sanık sıfatıyla hakkında “Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütüne” üye olmak suçundan dava açılan 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk’in yarınki duruşmaya katılmayacağı öne sürüldü.

Orgeneral Berk’in Erzurum üzel Yetkili İkinci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne büyük ihtimalle rapor gönderip, mazeret bildireceği öğrenildi. Bu arada Tunceli Nazımiye başta olmak üzere meydana gelen son terör saldırıları sebebiyle Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nda “İç Güvenlik Toplantısı” yapılmasının planlandığı, bu toplantı yapıldığı takdirde Orgeneral Berk’in Ankara’ya gelmesi gerekeceğinden duruşmaya katılmamasının da mümkün olduğu belirtiliyor.

Erzurum’da yarın başlayacak davayı CHP’den bir heyetin yanı sıra sürpriz bir isimin de izlemesi bekleniyor. Bu ismin, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül ve Başbakan Erdoğan hakkında verdiği kararların yanı sıra, telefon dinlemeleri konusunda Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı’nda yaptırdığı incelemelerle gündeme gelen Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Osman Kaçmaz olduğu iddia edildi. Kaçmaz’ın, tutuklu yargılanan Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’e destek için Erzurum’a gideceği bildirildi.

“Erzincan Ergenekon’u” denilen davada, 4’ü tutuksuz olmak üzere toplam 14 kişi yargılanacak. 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk, Erzincan İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Ali Tapan, Astsubay Ahmet Saraçlar ve av bayisi Yaşar Baş’ın tutuksuz olduğu davada, Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’le birlikte Eskişehir İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Recep Gençoğlu, Jandarma Binbaşı Nedim Ersan, Jandarma üsteğmen Ersin Ergut, MİT Bölge Müdürü şinasi Demir, MİT görevlileri Kıvılcım üstel ve Sadri Barkın İnce, astsubaylar şenol Bozkurt, Murat Yıldız ve Orhan Esirger ise tutuklu olarak ilk duruşmaya çıkacak.


avazturk.com

----------


## bozok

*Hani Uğur Mumcu’yu İran öldürtmüştü!*



TüBİTAK’ın Danıştay saldırısı ile ilgili olarak hazırladığı rapor basına yansıyınca *“Danıştay kimin tekerine çomak sokmuştu?”* başlıklı bir yazı yazmış, bu arada saldırı günlerinde olayın nasıl değerlendirildiğini de hatırlatmıştım. Derken, basında tam da bu noktada bir tartışma başladı. Sahi saldırı sırasında kim ne manşet atmış ve nasıl yorum yapmıştı? 

Tayyip Erdoğan da tartışmaya katıldı ve *“Danıştay saldırısıyla bizi özdeş hale getirmek istediler. Bizim kutsallarımıza, değerlerimize saldırdılar ve olaylarla özdeş hale getirmek istediler ama işin gerçeği çıktı meydana. Daha birçok gerçekler çıkıyor ortaya ama ortaya çıktıkça bunlar zannediyorlar ki ‘Biz bunu kaşırsak buradan yıkarız bunları.’ Halbuki kaşıya kaşıya attıkları manşetlerin altından kendileri çıkıyor”* dedi.

***

Erdoğan’ın haklı olduğu konu şudur: Türkiye’de Muammer Aksoy cinayetinden başlamak üzere, aydınlara yönelik suikastların tamamı, medya tarafından *“irtica”* diye tanımlanan bir* “hayalet”*e yüklenmiş, dolayısıyla irtica ile bağlantılı sayılan bütün çevreler, kamu vicdanında mahkÃ»m edilmek istenmiştir. 

Alparslan Arslan’a tetiği hangi gücün çektirdiği konusu ise aydınlanmış değildir. Dolayısıyla Erdoğan’ın *“işin gerçeği çıktı meydana”* sözleri doğru değildir.

NATO sürecinde Türkiye’de örgütlenmiş bir çete vardır. üetenin en belli başlı icraatı, 12 Eylül öncesi meydana getirilen iç savaş ortamıdır! Hatta o tarihte *“iti ite kırdırma politikası”* devlet politikası olarak uygulanmıştır! İt dedikleri Türk gençliğinin sağ ve sol kanatlarıdır. Bu sözü, kamuoyu önünde ilk kullanan Faruk Sükan’dır. 

12 Eylül’den sonra Muammer Aksoy, Bahriye üçok, Uğur Mumcu, Ahmet Taner Kışlalı ve Necip Hablemitoğlu gibi aydınların öldürülmesinde, Trabzon’daki Santoro cinayeti, İstanbul’daki Hrant Dink cinayeti, Danıştay baskını ve Malatya’daki vahşi katliamda da bu örgütün parmağı olduğu iddia edilmektedir. 

Bütün bu cinayetlerden hep* “irtica”* hayaleti sorumlu tutulmuş, Uğur Mumcu suikasti ise devlet güçleri tarafından İran üzerine yıkılmak istenmiştir. 

Oysa bütün bu cinayetleri, devlet güçleriyle bağlantılı olmadan işlemek mümkün değildir. Türkiye’de polis, zannedildiğinden çok güçlüdür ve ortaya çıkaramayacağı hiçbir cinayet yoktur. Bu cinayetler aydınlatılamadıysa, sebebi polisin elinin kolunun bağlanmış olmasıdır! 

Peki polisin elini kolunu kim bağlayabilir? 

***

Muammer Aksoy ve Uğur Mumcu suikastları ile Danıştay baskını bu konuda bize yeterli ipuçları vermektedir. Muammer Aksoy, Raif Karadağ, Altan Duransoy, İhsan Güven ve Cudi dağında petrol arayan altı Türk mühendisi, Türkiye petrollerinin, petrol devlerine peşkeş çekilmesine karşı mücadele ettikleri için öldürüldüler! 

Uğur Mumcu, bu çeteyi tespit ettiği için öldürüldü, Danıştay ise Türkiye’nin paylaşılmasına direndiği için basıldı! 

Tetikçiliği Türkiye vatandaşlarına yaptırmış olsalar da eylemlerin arkasında küresel tekeller, onların devletleri ve istihbarat servisleri vardır!

***

Muammer Aksoy’dan Hrant Dink’e kadar Türkiye’de işlenen siyasi cinayetlerde tetiği çektirenler ortaya çıkarılmamıştır. Dolayısıyla, suçun planlayıcıları ortaya çıkarılmadan, kullanılan tetikçiler üzerinden kurumları veya siyasi grupları suçlamak ya Gladio’nun tuzağına düşmek demektir ya da Gladio’nun kullandığı adam olmak!


*Arslan BULUT* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 1 Mayıs 2010

----------


## bozok

*Tarihi dava başlıyor* 


03.05.2010 - 18:37 / gazeteport.com.tr


*Erzincan'daki silahlı terör örgütüne ilişkin, aralarında 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner ve Eskişehir İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Kıdemli Albay Recep Gençoğlu, Erzincan İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Ali Tapan ile MİT Erzincan şube Müdürü şinasi Demir'in de bulunduğu 10'u tutuklu 14 sanığın yargılanmasına yarın başlanacak.*

*ERZURUM -* Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülecek davanın 61 sayfalık iddianamesinde, tutuklu sanıklar Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner, Eskişehir İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Kıdemli Albay Recep Gençoğlu, Erzincan İl Jandarma İstihbarat şube Müdürü Nedim Ersan, Erzincan İl Jandarma İstihbarat Müdür Yardımcısı üsteğmen Ersin Ergut, Yaylabaşı Karakol Komutanı Murat Yıldız, Astsubaylar Orhan Esirger ve şenol Bozkurt, MİT Erzincan şube Müdürü şinasi Demir ile MİT mensupları Sadri Barkın İnce ve Kıvılcım üstel ile tutuksuz yargılanan 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk, Erzincan İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Ali Tapan, 3. Ordu İstihbarat Başkanlığı Plan Eğitim Subayı Ahmet Saraçlar ve Erzincan'da av bayiliği yapan Yaşar Baş ''şüpheli'' sıfatıyla yer alıyor. 


Orgeneral Berk'in şüpheli sıfatıyla ilk sırada bulunduğu iddianamede, ''Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütüne'' yönelik İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca yapılan soruşturmalar sonucunda İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde davalar açıldığı anımsatılarak, iddia olunan söz konusu örgütün bugüne kadar yurt çapında yapılan operasyonlarla elde edilen örgütsel dokümanları incelendiğinde, ''amaçlarına ulaşmak için naylon terör örgütlerinin oluşturulması, mafyanın ve uluslararası uyuşturucu ticaretinin kontrol altına alınması, medyanın ve sivil toplum kuruluşlarının kontrol altına alınması, siyasi partilerin kontrol altına alınarak siyaset dünyasına yön verilmesi, gerektiğinde siyasilere suikast düzenlenmesi, örgüte eleman kazandırmak ve gelir sağlamak için illegal tüm yolların kullanılması gibi eylemlerin araç olarak benimsenmiş olması, ülkemizin bu örgüt nedeniyle karşı karşıya kaldığı tehlikenin boyutunu bir kez daha gözler önüne serdiği'' anlatılıyor. 

İddianamede, örgütün, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri içinde ''son derece gizli bir yapılanma'' içinde olduğu da savunularak, amaçlarına ulaşmak için istihbarat örgütünde de kadrolaşmaya çalıştığı öne sürülüyor. 


*ERZİNCAN YAPILANMASI* 
İddianamede, yapısına ilişkin de değerlendirmeler yapılan örgütün Erzincan yapılanmasıyla ilgili şu ifadeler kullanılıyor: 


*''Halen İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca hakkında 'Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü' kapsamında devam eden soruşturma kapsamında bulunan Dursun üiçek tarafından imzalanmış bulunan 'İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı', Erzincan ilinde hayata geçirilmek istenmiş, bu amaçla Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütüne bağlı olarak faaliyet gösteren Saldıray Berk liderliğindeki yasa dışı oluşum faaliyetlerde bulunmuştur.* 


*Bu çerçevede Gülen cemaatinin Erzincan'daki evlerine veya okullarına silah, uyuşturucu vs. suç unsurları ile yasa dışı illegal dokümanlar konularak sonrasında bu yerlerde eş zamanlı olarak operasyonlar yaptırılması ve böylece Gülen cemaatinin silahlı terör örgütleri kapsamına alınmasının sağlanmasının hedeflendiği ortaya çıkmıştır.* 


*Dursun üiçek imzalı bu belgedeki ifadeler ile Erzincan İl Jandarma Komutanlığı istihbarat şubesinde görevli üsteğmen Ergut'un ajandasındaki birbiriyle örtüşen el yazısı ve ifadeler bunun açık kanıtıdır.''* 


*PLAN UYGULANMAK İSTENDİ İDDİASI* 
İddianamede, ''İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı''nın Erzincan'da uygulanmak istenmesinin nedenleri ise 5 madde halinde şöyle sıralanıyor: 


''1- Erzincan'da hem alevi, hem de Sünni vatandaşlarımızın yoğun olarak bulunması, diğer taraftan hem Kürt, hem de Türk kökenli vatandaşlarımızın oturması nedeniyle kötü niyetli kişilerce bu durumun suistimal edilmesinin kolay olduğunun düşünülmesi. 


2- şüpheliler Saldıray Berk'in 3. Ordu Komutanı olarak elindeki tüm yetkileri mensubu bulunduğu terör örgütünün illegal amaçları doğrultusunda kullanmaktan çekinmemesi, bilakis bu konuda diğer şüphelilerin mevki olarak üzerinde bulunması durumunu da kullanarak onlar üzerinde etkinlik sağlaması. 


3- Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner, mensubu bulunduğu örgütün illegal amaçları doğrultusunda yaptığı faaliyetlerde yol gösterme, hukuki koruma sağlayacak konumda bulunması, Erzincan'ın farklı etnik kimlikleri barındıran yapısından yararlanarak huzursuzluklar çıkartılması ve dolayısıyla buradan başlatılacak olayların tüm ülke çapında yayılmasının mümkün görünmesi. 


4- Erzincan'da gerek önceki İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Recep Gençoğlu ve gerekse halen görevde bulunan İl Jandarma Komutanı Ali Tapan'ın elinde bulundurduğu kolluk gücünü örgütün amaçları doğrultusunda kullanmaktan çekinmemeleri, örneğin jandarma tarafından Erzincan'da yapılan İsmailağa ve Gülen grubuna yönelik soruşturmalar öncesi bu gruplarla ilgili mahkemeden önce dinlenmesi talep edilirken, bu grup mensubu olduğu iddia olunan kişiler hakkında suç olarak silahlı terör örgütleri arasında olduğu bu şüphelilerce bilinen (Hizbullah) ve (İBDA/C) terör örgütlerinin isimlerinin belirtilmesi, böylece bu silahlı terör örgütlerinin isimlerinin kullanılması halinde telefon dinleme kararlarının rahatlıkla alınabileceğini, sahip oldukları mesleki birikim sayesinde gayet iyi bilen şüphelilerin yetkilerini örgütün amacı doğrultusunda bu şekilde kullanmaları. 


5- MİT Müdürü şinasi Demir başta olmak üzere, diğer tutuklu MİT mensuplarının devletin ve yasaların kendilerine verdiği ülke çapında ve özellikle yabancı ülkelere yönelik istihbarat toplama ve değerlendirme yetkilerini kötüye kullanmaktan çekinmeyerek, bu anlamda kullanmakta oldukları bir haber elemanına illegal olarak kişi/cemaat hakkında bilgi-belge getirmesi talimatı verdikleri, bu elemanla ilk ilişkiye girerken elemanın PKK konusunda yardımcı olmak istemesine rağmen sonraki süreçte haber elemanını cemaat ve tarikatlar konusunda sevk ettikleri, bu konularda elemandan illegal olarak birçok bilgi ve belgeyi temin ettikleri, bu bilgi-belge nedeniyle bir yüzbaşının ordudan atılmasını sağladıkları tespit edilmiştir.'' 


*CİHANER'İN SUüU ''KİşİSEL SUü'' DEğERLENDİRMESİ* 
İddianamenin, ''Yetki ve Göreve İlişkin Değerlendirme Bölümü''nde, İlhan Cihaner'in, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı olarak görev yaparken suç tarihinde birinci sınıfa ayrıldığı anlatılarak, ''Cihaner'e ait silahlı terör örgütüne üye olma suçu TCK'nın 314/2 maddesinde düzenlenmiş bulunan ve cezası 5 yıldan 10 yıla kadar olan bir terör suçudur'' ifadeleri kullanılıyor. 


Silahlı terör örgütüne üye olma suçu, görevle hiçbir şekilde bağdaşmayan, ilişkili olmayan ve görev nedeniyle işlenemeyecek olan ''mütemadi bir suçtur'' denilen iddianamede, ''Cihaner'in işlemiş olduğu silahlı terör örgütüne üye olma suçu tamamen kişisel suçtur'' deniliyor. 


İddianamede, muvazzaf askerlere ilişkin açıklamalarda da, iddiaların, askeri suç olmadığı belirtilerek, ''Silahlı örgüt kurmak veya yönetmek veya bu şekilde kurulmuş bir örgüte üye olma'' suçlarının kim tarafından işlenirse işlensin, adli yargının görev alınandaki suçlardan olduğu vurgulanıyor. 


şüphelilerin bireysel durumlarına da yer verilen iddianamede, şüphelilerin, İstanbul'da örgüte karşı yürütülen başka bir dosyanın şüphelisi üiçek'in hazırlandığı Adli Tıp Kurumu raporuyla sabit olan bir planı icraya koyduklarının anlaşıldığı ifade edilerek, ''Soruşturma kapsamında ulaşılan deliller nedeniyle Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütünün Erzincan yapılanmasının en üst düzeydeki yöneticisi olduğu değerlendirilen 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk'in savunmasının alınmasının mümkün olmadığı'' kaydediliyor. 

İddianamede, Orgeneral Berk'in ayrıca, şüpheli Recep Gençoğlu'nun gözaltına alınarak Erzurum'a getirildiği gün Erzincan'da 3. Ordu Komutanlığına ait askeri araçlardan oluşan bir konvoyu önce şehir içinde dolaştırıp, Erzurum istikametindeki üzümlü ilçesi kavşağına kadar intikal ettirerek geri döndürmesinin bir gözdağı verme girişi olarak algılandığı da ileri sürülüyor. 


İddianamede, ''Cihaner'in, Ergenekon terör örgütünün Erzincan yapılanması içerisinde, örgütün faaliyetleri çerçevesinde diğer şüphelilerle birlikte faaliyette bulunduğu, şüpheli Ali Tapan'ın Erzincan İl Jandarma Komutanı olması nedeniyle jandarma istihbarat şube müdürlüğü personeli olan tutuklu şüpheliler üzerinde denetim, gözetim, emir-komuta yetkilerinin bulunduğu, bu yetkileriyle şüpheliler Berk ve Cihaner'in verdiği illegal talimatları yapma yaptırma görevi üstlendiği, yapılan suni (yalancı) gizli tanık bulma işlemini bizzat yürüttüğü'' öne sürülüyor. 


*üATALMURAT BARAJINDA ELE GEüİRİLEN EL BOMBALARI* 
Erzincan üatalarmut Baraj Gölü'nde 27 Ekim 2009'da bir ihbar sonucu 13 adet el bombası, çeşitli çap ve nitelikte 350 civarında merminin bulunması üzerine, Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığınca gerekli soruşturmanın başlatıldığı hatırlatılan iddianamede, şu ifadelere yer veriliyor: 


''üatalarmut barajındaki mühimmatlar konusunda başta İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Tapan olmak üzere, Ergut, Esirger ve Ersan'ın birlikte komplo kurup plan yaptıkları, bu plan dahilinde bulunan mühimmatları Erzincan Emniyeti ile suni olarak irtibatlandırmaya çalıştıkları, bunun için de yalancı tanık ayarlamaya çalıştıkları, bu kapsamda sözde tanık ile gizli bir şekilde şehir dışında görüşüp çeşitli vaatler karşılığında ikna etmeye çalıştıkları, ancak gizli tanığın (gizli tanık X) komplonun aracı olmak istememesi nedeniyle kabul etmediği tespit edilmiştir. 


Hatta başta Tapan olmak üzere adı geçen şüphelilerin tanığı gerçeğe aykırı anlatımlarda bulunması konusunda tanıklık yapması için iknaya çalışırken, bu olaydan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı olan Cihaner'in de haberinin olduğu, hukuki korumanın ve desteğin bizzat şüpheli başsavcı tarafından yapılacağı vaat edilmiştir.'' 


*şüPHELİLERİN AMACI* 
İddianamede, ''şüphelilerce varılmak istenen illegal amacın da şu olduğu değerlendirilmiştir'' başlıklı bölümde ise, şunlar kaydediliyor: 


''üatalarmut barajında bulunan ve el konulan mühimmatların emniyetin olaydan önce oraya koydurulup bilahare de yine anlaşma ile mühimmatlar emniyet tarafından bulunmuş gibi gerçeğe aykırı bir senaryo üretilerek, Ergenekon terör örgütü soruşturması ve kovuşturmasında adli kolluk görevinin ağırlıkla emniyet teşkilatı tarafından ifa edilmekte olması nedeniyle İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca yürütülen bu soruşturmayı zayıflatmak, ele geçen yasal deliller hakkında kamuoyunda şüpheler yaratmak ve emniyet teşkilatına gözdağı vermek amacıyla hareket edildiği değerlendirilmiştir.'' 


''Gerek İstanbul Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde yargılanan, gerekse İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca yürütülen soruşturma kapsamındaki sanıkların, şüphelilerin ve avukatlarının basına yansıyan beyanlarında, çıkan mühimmatlarla bir ilgilerinin bulunmadığı, bulunan ve el konulan mühimmatların emniyet görevlilerince gömüldüğünü iddia etmeleri dikkate alındığında, uygulanmaya çalışılan bu senaryonun vahameti daha iyi anlaşılacaktır'' ifadelerine yer verilen iddianamede, ''Bu illegal amacı gerçekleştirmek için şüpheliler var güçleriyle çalışma yapmışlardır. şüpheliler Cihaner, Tapan, Ergut ve Esirger'in birlikte hareket ederek yalancı tanık bulma ve suni olarak delil oluşturma şeklinde gelişen faaliyetleri tespit edilmiş, bu faaliyetlerin 3. Ordu Komutanı sıfatı taşıyan Berk'in himayesinde ve koordinasyonunda gerçekleştirildiği değerlendirilmiştir'' deniliyor. 


Elde edilen 14 klasörden oluşan deliller ile aralarında ''Munzur'', ''Efe'', ''X'' kod adlı gizli tanıkların da ifadelerine yer verilen iddianamede, gizlik tanıklar üzerinde baskılar olduğu ileri sürülüyor. 


*CEZA İSTEMLERİ* 
İddianamede, ''sanıkların suçlamaları kabul etmediği'' belirtilerek, tutuklu sanıklar Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner, Eskişehir İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Kıdemli Albay Recep Gençoğlu, Erzincan İl Jandarma İstihbarat şube Müdürü Nedim Ersan, Erzincan İl Jandarma İstihbarat Müdür Yardımcısı üsteğmen Ersin Ergut, Yaylabaşı Karakol Komutanı Murat Yıldız, Astsubaylar Orhan Esirger ve şenol Bozkurt, MİT Erzincan şube Müdürü şinasi Demir ile MİT mensupları Sadri Barkın İnce ve Kıvılcım üstel ile tutuksuz sanıklar 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk, Erzincan İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Ali Tapan, 3. Ordu İstihbarat Başkanlığı Plan Eğitim Subayı Ahmet Saraçlar ve Erzincan'da av bayiliği yapan Yaşar Baş'ın ''Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü üyesi olma'' suçundan TCK'nın 314/2 maddesi uyarınca 5 yıldan 10 yıla kadar hapsi isteniyor. 

Başsavcı Cihaner'in ''resmi belgede sahtecilik'' ve ''tehdit'' suçların da cezalandırılması istenen iddianamede, sanıkların Terörle Mücadele Kanunu'nun ilgili maddelerince de cezalandırılması talep ediliyor. 

(AA)

----------


## bozok

*Cihaner'in görevsizlik talebi reddedildi* 

**

04.05.2010 - 09:18 / gazeteport.com

*Erzincan'daki ''silahlı terör örgütü'' davası kapsamında Erzurum Kapalı Cezaevinde tutuklu bulunan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in de aralarında bulunduğu tutuklu sanıklar adliyeye getirildi. 3. Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığının verdiği görevlendirme yazısı ile mazeret bildirdi.* 

*Mahkeme heyeti, avukat Turgut Kazan'ın müvekkili İlhan Cihaner'in yargılanması yönünden görevsizlik kararı verilerek dosyanın Yargıtay'a gönderilmesi talebini oy çokluğu ile reddetti.*


*ERZURUM -* Erzincan'daki silahlı terör örgütüne ilişkin, aralarında 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner ve Eskişehir İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Kıdemli Albay Recep Gençoğlu, Erzincan İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Ali Tapan ile MİT Erzincan şube Müdürü şinasi Demir'in de bulunduğu 10'u tutuklu 14 sanığın yargılanmasına başlandı.

Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmaya tutuklu sanıklar Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı *İlhan Cihaner*, Eskişehir İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Kıdemli Albay *Recep Gençoğlu*, Erzincan İl Jandarma İstihbarat şube Müdürü *Nedim Ersan*, Erzincan İl Jandarma İstihbarat Müdür Yardımcısı üsteğmen *Ersin Ergut*, Yaylabaşı Karakol Komutanı *Murat Yıldız*, Astsubaylar *Orhan Esirger* ve *şenol Bozkurt*, MİT Erzincan şube Müdürü *şinasi Demir* ile MİT mensupları *Sadri Barkın İnce* ve *Kıvılcım üstel* ile tutuksuz sanıklar Erzincan İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı *Albay Ali Tapan*, 3. Ordu İstihbarat Başkanlığı Plan Eğitim Subayı *Ahmet Saraçlar* ve Erzincan'da av bayiliği yapan *Yaşar Baş* ile sanık yakınları katıldı. 

Tutuksuz yargılanan 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk ise duruşmaya gelmedi.

*BERK'İN AVUKATI ''GİZLİ BİR DİZİ TOPLANTI İüİN ANKARA'DA''* 
Aralarında 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner ve Eskişehir İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Kıdemli Albay Recep Gençoğlu, Erzincan İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Ali Tapan ile MİT Erzincan şube Müdürü şinasi Demir'in de bulunduğu 10'u tutuklu 14 sanığın yargılandığı davada, üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Taner Aksakal, ''görev ve usule'' ilişkin itirazların reddini mütala etti. 


*GüREV VE USULE YüNELİK İTİRAZLAR* 
Daha sonra iddianamenin okunmasına geçilmeden önce Mahkeme Başkanı Karatay, avukatlara, görev ve usule ilişkin itirazlarının bulunup bulunmadığını sordu. 


*"BEN şARKICI DEğİLİM*
Bunun üzerine tutuklu sanık Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in avukatı Turgut Kazan söz aldı. Mahkeme Başkanı Karatay, Kazan'dan mikrofonu eline alarak konuşmasını istemesi üzerine Kazan, Karatay'ın bu talebini reddederek, *''Ben şarkıcı değilim. Mikrofonu elime alarak konuşamam. İki elimi de kullanmam gerek'' dedi.* Bunun üzerine Kazan, mübaşirin mikrofonu tutmasıyla konuşmasını yaptı. 


Müvekkili Cihaner'in görevi nedeniyle Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde yargılanamayacağını belirten Kazan, şunları kaydetti: 


''İddianamede keyfi davranılmıştır. İddianamede Dursun üiçek isminden bahsediliyor. Benim büromdaki avukat arkadaşlarımdan değil, sekreterim geçen cuma günü buraya gelmeden, internet üzerinden adı geçen üiçek'in TC kimlik numarasını kullanarak, sosyal güvenlik numarasına, çalıştığı yere ve maaşına kadar bilgilere ulaştı. Farklı bir kişi olduğu görüldü. Ama ne hikmetse savcılık bu internetin bir tuşuna dokunmayı düşünemiyor. *Müvekkilimin Yargıtay'da yargılanması gerek. Uzman bilirkişi olarak, biri Ankara biri de İstanbul'da olmak üzere 2 uzmandan aldığımız raporlar sunacağım dilekçenin ekinde mevcuttur. Ayrıca yetkisi elinden alınan savcı Osman şanal ile ilgili HSYK'nın kararı da ekte mevcut. 47 yıllık avukatım. 12 Mart ve 12 Eylül'de de zor davalar aldım. Ancak aldığı ifade ve sorgudan dolayı bir savcının tutuklandığını ilk kez gördüm. Sonuç olarak mahkemede bir görev sorunu bulunuyor. Mahkemedeki 4 yargıçtan 2'si daha önce görevsizlik kararı verirken, 2 yargıç vermemiştir. Bu nedenle bu davada müvekkilimle ilgili görevsizlik kararı verilmesini talep ediyorum. Ayrıca buradaki dava sürecinde müvekkilimin de kimlik bilgileri dışında sorgu vereceğini düşünmüyorum.*'' 


Kazan ayrıca, müvekkilinin Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde yargılanmasıyla ilgili olarak anayasaya aykırılık itirazında da bulundu. 


*"ASKERİ MAHKEMEDE YARGILANSIN"*
3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk'in avukatı Zeynel Yüksel ise savcılığın müvekkilinin hakkında yeterli delil toplamadan hareket ettiğini ileri sürerek, ''İddianamede bir darbe toplantısından bahsediliyor. Söz konusu toplantı 20 Ekim 2008 tarihinde Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı'nın talimatıyla düzenlenen bir seminerdir. Seminerde bölücü terör örgütü PKK'yla mücadele konusu ele alınmıştır. *Mahkeme görevsizdir. Müvekkilimin yargılaması askeri mahkemede yapılmalıdır'' diye konuştu.* 


*"YARGILANMA İZNİNİ BAşBAKAN VERMELİ"*
*MİT Erzincan şube Müdürü şinasi Demir ile MİT mensupları Sadri Barkın İnce ve Kıvılcım üstel'in avukatı Sadullah Kara da, müvekkillerinin görevleri gereği yargılamalarının Başbakan'ın iznine bağlı olduğuna dikkati çekerek, ''Müvekkillerimin burada yargılamalarının usule uygun olmadığını düşünüyorum'' dedi.* 


*GENüOğLU'NUN AVUKATLARI DA İTİRAZ ETTİ*
Eskişehir İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Kıdemli Albay Recep Gençoğlu'nun avukatlarından Talat Saygılı ise müvekkiline isnat edilen suçların bir kısmının askeri suç ve bir kısmının ise mülki göreve ilişkin olduğunu belirterek, *''Bu iddianame akla ve hukuka uygun değildir. Adli yönden dosyanın Yargıtay'da ve askeri yönden ise askeri mahkemeye gönderilmesi gerek'*' diye konuştu. 


Gençoğlu'nun diğer avukatı Erol Halka da, savunmasında yetkisi alınan savcı Osman şanal ile sorgu sırasında aralarında geçen diyaloglara değindi. Halka, şunları söyledi: 


''Savcı şanal sorguda parmağını sallayarak, (İlhan'ı da alacağım, Saldıray'ı da alacağım Recep seni de alacağım) dedi. Biz de kendisini saygılı ve sakin olmaya davet ettik. Biz bu süreçlerden geçerek bu günlere geldik. İddianamenin tanzimi sırasında ilgili delillerin yeterince toplanmadığı kanısındayım. Kör topal ve ağır aksak bir süreçten geçilerek buraya gelindi. Söz konusu yargılamanın Yargıtay ve ilgili askeri ceza mahkemesinde yapılmasını talep ediyoruz.'' 


Bu arada, Erzincan İl Jandarma İstihbarat şube Müdürü Nedim Ersan, Erzincan İl Jandarma İstihbarat Müdür Yardımcısı üsteğmen Ersin Ergut, Yaylabaşı Karakol Komutanı Murat Yıldız, Astsubaylar Orhan Esirger ve şenol Bozkurt'un avukatı Hüseyin üzarslan da, müvekkillerinin yargılanmalarıyla ilgili görevsizlik kararı verilmesi talebinde bulundu. 


*DAVAYA KATILMAK İSTEYEN MüşTEKİ* 
üte yandan, müşteki İlyas Kılıçoğlu'nun avukatı Namık Kemal Hatipoğlu, müvekkilinin Eskişehir Jandarma Alay Komutanı Kıdemli Albay Recep Gençoğlu tarafından, 3.7 trilyonluk maddi zarara uğratıldığını ileri sürerek, davaya katılmak istedikleri belirtti. 


Bunun üzerine Gençoğlu'nun avukatları Halka ve Saygılı bu talebe itiraz ettiler.Daha sonra üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Taner Aksakal, ''görev ve usule'' ilişkin itirazların reddini talep etti. Ardından Mahkeme Başkanı Mustafa Karatay, davanın ilk duruşmasına 14.00'a kadar ara verilmesine karar verdi. 


*DURUşMA SALONUNDAN* 
Duruşmanın gerçekleştiği Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi salonunun bulunduğu Erzurum Adalet Sarayı'nın 5. katında alınan geniş güvenlik önlemi dikkat çekti. 


Duruşma salonunun farklı bölgelerine yerleştirilen 3 kamerayla dava takip edilirken, duruşmaya AA'nın da aralarında bulunduğu 5 haber ajansının muhabirleri alındı. Ayrıca, davayı izlemek için 2'şer sanık yakınının salona girmesine izin verilirken, sanık ve müştekilerin toplam 27 avukatının davayı takip ettiği görüldü. 


*GüREVSİZLİK TALEBİ REDDEDİLDİ*
Mahkeme heyeti, avukat Turgut Kazan'ın müvekkili İlhan Cihaner'in yargılanması yönünden görevsizlik kararı verilerek dosyanın Yargıtay'a gönderilmesi talebini oy çokluğu ile reddetti. 


*BERK'İN AVUKATININ TALEBİ* 
Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk'in avukatı Zeynel Yüksel'in ''müvekkili yönünden mahkemenin görevsizlik kararı vererek dosyayı askeri mahkemeye göndermesi talebini'', duruşma sonunda değerlendirecek.

*GüVENLİK üNLEMLERİ*
Duruşmayı CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Yılmaz Ateş, CHP Sivas Milletvekili Malik Ejder üzdemir, CHP Erzincan Milletvekili Erol Tınaztepe ve eski YARSAV Başkanı ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu ile 2 sanık yakını da izledi.

Bu arada dava nedeniyle olası protesto gösterileri dolayısıyla polis ekiplerince adliye önünde önlem alındı. Polise ait *''Toma''* adlı bir aracında hizmet verdiği adliye önündeki önlemler çerçevesinde adliyenin önündeki caddenin bir bölümü araç trafiğine kapatıldı. 


Duruşmayı aralarında Anadolu Ajansı'nın da bulunduğu 5 haber ajansının birer muhabirinin izlenmesine izin verildi. Ayrıca, duruşmayı izlemek isteyen çeşitli televizyon ve haber ajanslarına ait canlı yayın araçları da adliye önünde konuşlandırıldı. 


*CEZA İSTEMLERİ* 
İddianamede, ''sanıkların suçlamaları kabul etmediği'' belirtilerek, tutuklu sanıklar Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner, Eskişehir İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Kıdemli Albay Recep Gençoğlu, Erzincan İl Jandarma İstihbarat şube Müdürü Nedim Ersan, Erzincan İl Jandarma İstihbarat Müdür Yardımcısı üsteğmen Ersin Ergut, Yaylabaşı Karakol Komutanı Murat Yıldız, Astsubaylar Orhan Esirger ve şenol Bozkurt, MİT Erzincan şube Müdürü şinasi Demir ile MİT mensupları Sadri Barkın İnce ve Kıvılcım üstel ile tutuksuz sanıklar 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk, Erzincan İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Ali Tapan, 3. Ordu İstihbarat Başkanlığı Plan Eğitim Subayı Ahmet Saraçlar ve Erzincan'da av bayiliği yapan Yaşar Baş'ın ''Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü üyesi olma'' suçundan TCK'nın 314/2 maddesi uyarınca 5 yıldan 10 yıla kadar hapsi isteniyor. 

Başsavcı Cihaner'in *''resmi belgede sahtecilik''* ve *''tehdit''* suçların da cezalandırılması istenen iddianamede, sanıkların Terörle Mücadele Kanunu'nun ilgili maddelerince de cezalandırılması talep ediliyor. 

(AA)

----------


## bozok

*CHP’li vekillere Ergenekon davası* 

**

04.05.2010 - 09:54 / gazeteport.com.tr

*CHP’li vekiller Ersin ve Tınaztepe hakkında fezleke hazırlandı. İki milletvekili, ‘Ergenekon’a yardım etmek’, ‘delilleri bozmak’ ve ‘yargıyı etkilemeye teşebbüs’le suçlanıyor.*

Erzurum özel yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekilliği, CHP Milletvekilleri Ahmet Ersin ve Erol Tınaztepe hakkında *“Ergenekon terör örgütüne yardım etmek”, “suç delillerini bozmak” ve “adil yargılamayı etkilemeye teşebbüs”* suçlamasıyla fezleke hazırladı. Fezlekede, Tınaztepe ve Ersin’in *“şüphelilerin aleyhine ifade vermiş olan tanıkların ifadelerini maddi menfaat vaadi karşılığında değiştirmelerine ilişkin yapılan girişimlerde aktif rol aldıkları”* ifade edildi. 


*BİLEREK VE İSTEYEREK YARDIM ETTİLER İDDİASI* 
Erzurum özel yetkili Başsavcıvekili Taner Aksakal, Ersin ve Tınaztepe hakkında 2 yıldan 11 yıla kadar hapis cezası istemiyle fezleke hazırladı. TBMM’den soruşturma izni alınması için Adalet Bakanlığı Ceza İşleri Genel Müdürlüğü’ne gönderilen fezlekede milletvekilleri, “ürgüt içindeki hiyerarşik yapıya dahil olmamakla birlikte, örgüte bilerek ve isteyerek yardım etmek” ile suçlandı. Fezlekede ayrıca Ersin ve Tınaztepe’nin *“suç delillerini bozmak” ve “adil yargılamayı etkilemeye teşebbüs”* ettikleri de ifade edildi. 


*OTELDE GİZLİ TANIKLARLA PAZARLIK İDDİASI* 
Fezlekede, Erzincan 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral *Saldıray Berk*, Erzincan Başsavcısı *İlhan Cihaner* ve Erzincan İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı *Ali Tapan*’ın da aralarında bulunduğu sanıklar hakkında açılan kamu davasının CHP’li milletvekilleri tarafından etkilenmeye çalışıldığı belirtildi. Fezlekede ayrıca, Albay Dursun üiçek tarafından hazırlandığı ileri sürülen *“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı”*nı Erzincan ve bölgesinde hayata geçirmek iddiasıyla gizli soruşturma yürütülürken, Ahmet Ersin ve Erol Tınaztepe’nin 19 şubat 2010 tarihinde Erzincan Eriza Otel’de Erdal Erdoğan isimli şahıs aracılığıyla gizli tanık Munzur ile özel olarak 10 dakika kadar görüştükleri kaydedildi. 


*İFADELERİ MENFAAT KARşILIğI DEğİşTİRME İDDİASI* 
Fezlekenin *“netice ve kanaat”* bölümünde şöyle denildi: *“Ahmet Ersin’in üzerine atılı Ergenekon Terör ürgütüne üye olmak suçundan yürütülen soruşturmada, suç şüphelilerinin aleyhine ifade vermiş olan tanıkların ifadelerini maddi menfaat karşılığında değiştirmelerine ilişkin yapılan girişimlerde aktif rol alarak, gizli tanıklardan Munzur ile bu hususta görüşme yapmasına ilişkin suç oluşturan fiilinin soruşturmanın Anayasa’nın 83. maddesinin 2. fıkrası gereğince Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi’nin iznine bağlı olduğu anlaşıldığından, ilgili evrak gereği için fezlekeye bağlanarak yazı ekinde gönderilmiştir.”* 


*İçi para dolu çanta gizli tanığa ulaştırıldı iddiası*
Otelin kamera kayıt görüntülerine de yer verilen fezlekede, görüşmenin yapıldığı yere yakın sütun kenarına bırakılan siyah bond çantanın görüşmenin bitmesi ve Ahmet Ersin’in ayrılmasından bir süre sonra görüşmeyi sağlayan Erdal Erdoğan tarafından alındığının tespit edildiği belirtildi.

Gizli tanık Munzur, Fırat ve Ergan kod adlı kişilerin 23 şubat 2010 tarihli ifadelerine de yer verilen fezlekede, Paradise Pastanesi sahibi Erdal Erdoğan’ın siyah bir çanta getirerek içinde 80 bin TL olduğunu ve *“Bu parayı alın ifadenizi değiştirin”* dediği aktarıldı. Gizli tanıkların ifadelerinde 3 Mart’ta *“Ankara’ya gönderildikleri ve Erol Tınaztepe ile yemek yedikleri”* anlatıldı. Tınaztepe’nin görüşmede *“medyaya çıkma karşılığında kendilerine kişi başına 100 bin TL vaat ettiği”* de ileri sürüldü. 


*ERGENEKON'UN ALTINA İMZAMI ATARIM* 
Erzincan’daki Ergenekon yapılanması davasının bir numaralı sanığı 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk’e ait olduğu iddia edilen bir ses kaydı internete düştü. Ses kaydında şu ifadeler yer alıyor: *“Dava ile buradaki Ergenekon’un ne ilgisi var. Benim Ergenekon, bütün destanlarına, efsanelerine benim için daha farklı. Arap’ın hiçbir efsanesi bana göre Ergenekon efsanesinin, destanının yanına bile uğrayamaz. Arap’ın efsanesini mi koyacaktık? Yani Türklüğümüzü, geçmişimizi biz sanki suç işlemişiz gibi ortaya koymaya çalışıyorlar. şimdi Ergenekon imzasını atmaktan da şeref duyarım. şeref duyarım.”* Berk terör örgütü yöneticisi olduğu iddiasıyla bugün hakim karşısına çıkacak. İmza karşılığı tebligat iletilen Berk’in, son anda mahkemeye bir mazeret bildirip bildirmeyeceği merakla bekleniyor. Berk’e görevlendirme yapıldığı ve gelmeyeceği de iddialar arasında. Davayı CHP Artvin Milletvekili Metin Arifağaoğlu başkanlığında üç kişilik bir heyet de izleyecek. 

(Star)

----------


## bozok

*Komutana "Balyoz" sorgusu*



04.05.2010 - 13:00 / gazeteport.com

_''Balyoz Darbe Planı'' soruşturması kapsamında İstanbul Adliyesi'ne getirilen Tümgeneral Ahmet Yavuz ve 5 albay serbest kaldı. Soruşturma kapsamında Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu da ifade için adliyeye geldi. Balyoz soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar tarafından sorgulanan Otuzbiroğlu serbest bırakıldı._

*İSTANBUL -* Sivil plakalı bir minibüsle adliyeye ulaştırılan muvazzaf askerler, hakim ve savcıların giriş yaptığı kapıdan adliye binasına alındı. 

*''Balyoz planı''* soruşturması kapsamında Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'ne gelen Tümgeneral Ahmet Yavuz'un da aralarında bulunduğu 6 muvazzaf asker, savcılıkta ifade verdi. 


Soruşturmayı yürüten savcı tarafından ifadelerine başvurulan Tümgeneral Yavuz ve diğer 5 muvazzaf asker, daha sonra sivil plakalı askeri araçla adliyeden ayrıldı. İfadelerine başvurulan Tümgeneral Ahmet Yavuz dışındaki 5 muvazzaf askerin albay oldukları öğrenildi. 


*OTUZBİROğLU DA ADLİYEDE
**Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu, ''Balyoz Planı'' iddialarına ilişkin yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında ifadesine başvurulmak üzere Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'ne geldi.* 


*İFADEDEN SONRA ADLİYEDEN AYRILDI* 
Hakim ve savcıların giriş yaptığı kapıdan sivil plakalı bir araçla adliye bahçesine alınan *Koramiral Otuzbiroğlu*, daha sonra savcılık katına çıktı. İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı tarafından ifadesine başvurulduğu öğrenilen Koramiral Otuzbiroğlu, sivil plakalı bir araca binerek hakim ve savcıların adliyeye geliş ve gidişler için kullandığı kapıdan çıkış yaptı.

...

----------


## bozok

Rıza Zelyut
*İstanbul Savcısı'na bir soru*
*__________________________________________________ ____________________* 

Sayın İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı!

Ben hukuk konusunda çok cahilim. 

Sadece, olaylara, gelişmelere bakarak kıyas yoluyla bazı sonuçlar çıkartmaya çalışıyorum.

Ha dağdaki çoban, ha ben...

Benim gibi aklı pek çalışmayan; eğitimi de yetersiz insanların siz çok değerli savcımızdan öğrenmek istediğimiz hukuk süreçleri var.

Bunlardan birisi de gizli telefon dinlemeleri ve bunların basında yayımlanması...

Dedim ya, hukuku bilmem, kafam da pek çalışmaz...

Buna karşın aklıma bir konu fena haldetakılıyor. O da şudur:

Malum-ı alinizdir; Sayın Başbakan Erdoğan'la ilgili olarak iki telefon görüşmesi kaydı Aydınlık Dergisi'nde yayımlandı. Bunun üzerine savcılık soruşturma başlattı ve mahkeme de bu telefon görüşmesini yayımlayan iki gazeteciyi tutukladı.

Ben; bu işlem hukuka uygun mudur, değil midir bilmem.

Demekki, birilerinin telefon konuşmalarını izinsiz dinliyor ve basın organında yayımlıyorsanız, suç işliyorsunuz ve tutuklanmanız gerekiyor.

O yüzden; Aydınlık'taki gazeteciler içeride...

Peki gelelim, diğerlerine...

Daha geçen gün Bugün Gazetesi'nde başka bir kişinin gizlice dinlenmiş konuşmaları yayımlandı.

Peki siz; acaba bu işi yapan ve köşesine de taşıyan Bugün Gazetesi'nin genel yayın yönetmeni hakkında da böyle bir soruşturma başlattınız mı?

Yoksa; sadece Başbakan Erdoğan söz konusu olduğunda geçerlidir bizim TCY'miz?

Eğer Aydınlıkçılar tutuklanıyor da Bugüncüler böyle kelle almaya devam ediyorlarsa, bu ülkede savcıların görevlerini tarafsız olarak ve tam yaptıklarını söyleyebilir miyiz?

Ben; İstanbul adalet kurumlarının siyasi iktidarın beklentileri yönünde tavır takındıklarını ve o beklentiyi besleyen uygulamalar yaptıklarını asla düşünmedim ve bunu da doğrusu İstanbul'daki savcılarımıza asla yakıştırmadım.

Lakin; dedim ya; kafam pak çalışmıyor...

Birisinin telefonu dinlenip yayımlanınca tutuklanmayı gerektiren suç olurken öbürününki niye suç olmaktan çıkıp neredeyse ödüllük iş oluyor?

Yoksa hukuku böyle çift başlı yaparak ve de insanları galeyana getirerek ve de ülkede barışı tehlikeye atarak hükümete karşı çalışan gizli bir terör örgütü mü var?

Efendim, ben cahili, bu konuda mutla bilgilendiriniz ki ben de şu köşemden yüz binlerce insana verdiğiniz bilgiyi aktarayım.

*27 NİSANMIş?*
Besleme basın; 27 Nisan'da, eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Büyükanıt'ın kendi başına yazdığı o ünlü muhtırayı gündeme getirerek yeniden demokrasicilik oynamaya çalıştı.

Aralarında prof. lakaplı Mehmet Altan'ın da bulunduğu bu beslemelere şunu söyleyeyim:

O bildiriyi yazan adam; sizi besleyen adamdır.
O bildiriyi sarhoş kafa ile yazan adam; AKP'yi yeniden iktidar eden adamdır.
O bildiri ile ilgili olarak bilmem kaç kez, 'Bu iş AKP'nin ekmeğine yağ sürmüştür!' diye yazdım.

O bildiriyi Amerika istedi, ABD emirberi Büyükanıt da yazıp yayımladı.

Ve bu iş önceden planlanmıştı...

Hükümet kanadı da 'Genelkurmay, Başbakana bağlııdır!' diye hemen posta attı.

Yaşar Efendi de dut yemiş haziran bülbülleri gibi susuverdi.

Bu da öyle planlanmıştı.

Ve Anadolu'da ve Kürtler arasında, 'Bakın bu hükümet generalleri korkuttu!' diye propaganda başlatıldı.

Yaşar Efendi; bile bile işin içine 'Kutlu Doğum Haftası'nı katmıştı ve bu haftanın kutlanmasını bir biçimde eleştiriyordu.

Böylece, asker; Peygamber düşmanı gibi gösterilecekti. AKP de Peygamber'i savunan bir İslam yuvası gibi sunulacaktı.

Bu da önceden planlanmıştı.

Ve tam da böyle yürütüldü işler.

Ve Anadolu'nun dini bütün insanları; onca sıkıntılarını unutup din ve peygamber hatırına yine AKP'ye oy verdiler.

Yani; AKP'ye muhtıra verilmedi; AKP'ye en az yüzde 10'luk genelkurmay desteği verildi.

Böylece, bugün yandaş yağcıların eleştirdiği o 27 Nisan muhtırası sayesinde AKP yeniden tek başına iktidar oldu.

***

Cumhuriyetin yakın tarihini inceleyin, şu gerçeği göreceksiniz: Askerin yaptığı her darbe, askerin siyasete her müdahalesi; bugünkü iktidarı besleyen bir sonuç yaratmıştır. Bu da tesadüfen değil, gayet bilinçli biçimde yapılmıştır. üzellikle 1971 ve 12 darbeleri; son olarak 28 şubat müdahalesi milli bilinci, çağdaş duruşu, modern düşünce tarzını hadım edecek bir iktidar yaratmak için devreye sokuldu.


Ve geldik bugüne...

Eğer önümüzdeki günlerde askerden hükümete yönelik yine bir çıkış gelirse, bilinmelidir ki bu; AKP'yi yeniden iktidara getirmek için yapılan 60 yıllık planın bir parçasıdır.

Darbelerin çocukları, darbelerin beslediği basındaki sahtekarların kimseye demokrasi dersi verecek hali de yüzü de yoktur.



*GüNEş GZT.* / 30 Nisan 2010

----------


## bozok

*Cihaner'in iddiasını savcı doğruladı*

**

*Cihaner yargılanırken, hakkında yine soruşturma yapıldığı ortaya çıktı*

*Turgay İPEK- Recep DEMİRCİ- Tevfik AKAN- Kerim BURUCU/ ERZURUM, (DHA) / VATAN* 

ERZİNCAN'da `İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'nı uygulamaya koydukları iddiasıyla haklarında `Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütüne üye olmaktan' dava açılan, üçüncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk ile Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in de aralarında bulunduğu 14 sanığın yargılandığı davanın bugün 3'üncü duruşması yapıldı. Tutuklu yargılanan Başsavcı Cihaner, "Sizin egemenliğinizin kontrolünde olması gereken soruşturmaya paralel başka bir soruşturma yürüyor" dedi. üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Taner Aksakal da devam eden soruşturma bulunduğunu belirterek, "Soruşturma tamamlandığında mahkemeye sunacağım" yanıtını verdi.

üzel Yetkili İkinci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde Erzincan Engerekon davasının üçüncü gününde 10'u tutuklu, 13 sanık hazır bulundu. Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı'nda Ankara'da görevlendirildiği için duruşmaya mazeret bildirip katılmayan davanın bir numaralı sanığı 3'üncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk'in avukatı Zeynel Yüksel, komutanın yargılanması konusunda mahkemenin yetkisiz olduğunu ileri sürdü. 

Mahkemeye görev itirazında bulunduklarını söyleyen Ankara Barosu avukatlarından Zeynel Yüksel, duruşma başlamadan önce yaptığı açıklamada, "Bu mahkemenin yaptığı bir sorgudur. Usul hukuku böyle istiyor. Kanun böyle söylüyor. Müvekkilimin sorgusu yapılmadan benim savunma yapmam usule aykırıdır. Müvekkilimin yasal bir mazareti var. Görev itirazında bulunduk. Bu mahkemeninin görevsiz olduğunu düşünüyorum" diye konuştu.

*CİHANER: TAKİP ALTINDAYDIM*

Bugün saat 10.00'da başlayan 3'üncü duruşmada, Mahkeme Başkanı Mustafa Karatay, kamera görüntülerinin çözüldükten sonra tutanakların avukatlara dağıtılacağını bildirdi. Mahkeme Başkanı, Cihaner'in Avukatı Turgut Kazan'ın dünkü duruşmada üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Taner Aksakal'ın iddianameyi okurken değişiklikler yaparak suç işlediğini öne süren dilekçesini, kayıtların çözümüyle birlikte Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderilmesine karar verdiklerini belirtti.

Bunun üzerine İlhan Cihaner söz alarak, yakın korumasını yapmakla görevli polis memurunun geçtiğimiz günlerde Erzurum'a getirilerek ifadesinin alındığını bildirdi. Cihaner, "Benimle ilgili devam eden bir soruşturma var mı, yok mu? Ayrıca benimle ilgili bu olaylar başlamadan önce, Samsun'dan seminerden dönüyorduk. Mola yerinde yemek yerken, resimlerim çekilmiş. Demek ki ben takip altındayım. Bu da kaygılarımda haklı olduğumu gösteriyor. Sizin egemenliğinizin kontrolünde olması gereken soruşturmaya paralelel başka bir soruşturma yürüyor. Avukatlarımla görüşmek istiyorum" dedi.

*BAşSAVCI VEKİLİ "DEVAM EDEN SORUşTURMA VAR" DEDİ*

Bunun üzerine Başkan Karatay, duruşmaya saat 10.10'da ara verdi. Mahkeme heyeti salondan çıkarken, Cihaner de avukatlarıyla birlikte duruşma salonunda görüşme yaptı. 

Saat 10.14'te mahkeme heyeti salona döndü. Bu sırada geç kalan tutuksuz sanık Erzincan Avcılar Derneği Başkanı Yaşar Baş duruşmadaki yerini aldı. Mahkeme Başkanı `gereği düşünüldü' diyerek, başka bir soruşturma yürütülüp yürütülmediğinin Cumhuriyet Savcılığına müzekkere ile sorulmasına, önleyici dinleme yapılıp yapılmadığı talebinin ise mahkemenin böyle bir istemi olmadığı için reddine karar verdi.

Bu gelişmeler üzerine söz alan avukatlar savcılığın elindeki tüm bilgi, belge ve delillerin ortaya konulmasını istedi. Soruşturmada zaman kaybını önlemek için çaba harcadıklarını anlatan üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Taner Aksakal, "Devam eden soruşturma vardır. O soruşturma hala yürüyor. Ve gizlilik kararı vardır. Mahkeme istediğinde bilgi verebiliriz. Soruşturma tamamlandığında mahkemeye sunacağım. Amacım şüphelilerin haklarının kaybolmamasıdır" dedi.

Tutuklu bulunan MİT Bölge Müdürü şinasi Demir ve iki MİT personelinin avukatı Sadullah Kara, yargılananlardan soruşturması devam edenlerin isimlerinin tek tek açıklanmasını önerdi. Cihaner'in avukatlarından Mustafa Güler de savcılığın davaya paralel bir soruşturma yürütemeyleceğini söyledi. Mustafa Güler, böyle bir hakkın olmadığını savunarak, mahkemede çarpraz sorgu yapılacağını anımsattı.

06.05.2010 Perşembe

----------


## bozok

*JİTEM davalarında flaş gelişme* 



*Cem EMİR/DİYARBAKIR, (DHA) / VATAN* 

DİYARBAKIR'da 1990'lı yıllarda, JİTEM tarafından işlendiği öne sürülen, faili meçhul cinayetlerle ilgili davalar birleştirildi. Davaya özel yetkili mahkeme bakacak. 

Diyarbakır'da aralarında Yeşil kod adlı Mahmut Yıldırım ve itirafçı Abdulkadir Aygan'ın da bulunduğu iki ayrı JİTEM davası birleştirildi. Daha önce Diyarbakır 3'üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen 11 sanıklı dava, görevsizlik kararının ardından, uyuşmazlık mahkemesine gönderildi. Mahkeme davaya Diyarbakır üzel Yetkili 6'ncı Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin bakmasına karar verdi. Bu arada, aralarında Yeşil kod adlı Mahmut Yıldırım, PKK itirafçısı Abdulkadir Aygan'ın da bulunduğu 5 sanıklı başka bir davaya da bakan üzel Yetkili 6'ncı Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, iki dosyadaki iddiaların benzer ve bazı sanıkların aynı olması nedeniyle, davaları birleştirmeye karar verdi.

Daha önce görevsizlik kararları nedeniyle mahkemeler arasında gidip gelen davalara, 3 ve 6'ıncı Ağır Ceza Mahkemeleri bakıyordu. ünceki celselerde Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı tarafından gönderilen yazıda, JİTEM adlı bir örgütün bulunmadığı belirtilmişti. Davaya önümüzdeki hafta devam edilecek.

06.05.2010 Perşembe *13:25* 


...

----------


## bozok

*Cihaner örgütü açıkladı* 


**

_05.05.2010 - 10:58 / gazeteport.com.tr_


_İlhan Cihaner ''Ceza yargılaması, açık kurallarla yürür. İyi niyetle yürümez. Savcı bey, dün iyi niyetle bazı yerleri atladığını söyledi. Bugün kötü niyetle mi başa döndü? Dün atlanan kelime, çok önemli bir yer. Ayrıca, o sırada olmayan bir CD'nin daha sonradan oraya konulacak diye algılanması yanlıştır."_

_Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen ''Erzincan'daki silahlı terör örgütü'' davasında, sanık avukatlarının ''reddi hakim'' talebi, mahkeme tarafından kabul edilmedi._

_İddianamenin okunmasının ardından İlhan Cihaner'in savunmasına geçildi. Cihaner, kendisinin önce savunma yapmayı düşünmediğini ancak iddianamenin yazılış tarzı ve kamuoyunda kesin suçlu olarak algılanmaması için savunma yapacağını belirtti. "Burada da bir örgüt var. Ama bu örgütün adı GTü, daha doğrusu GTTü yani Gizli Tanık Terör ürgütü." dedi._

*ERZURUM -* Erzincan'daki silahlı terör örgütüne ilişkin, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen davanın ikinci gün oturumu başladı. 


Aralarında 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner ve Eskişehir İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Kıdemli Albay Recep Gençoğlu, Erzincan İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Ali Tapan ve MİT Erzincan şube Müdürü şinasi Demir'in de bulunduğu 10'u tutuklu 14 sanığın yargılanmasına devam edildi.

*HERKESE FARKLI HUKUK UYGULANIYOR haberi için tıklayınız*

_ERGENEKON ERZİNCAN'DA REDDİ HAKİM haberi için tıklayınız_


*''REDDİ HAKİM'' TALEBİ KABUL EDİLMEDİ* 
Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen Erzincan'daki ''silahlı terör örgütü'' davasında, sanık avukatlarının ''reddi hakim'' talebi, mahkeme tarafından kabul edilmedi. 


Duruşmada, Mahkeme Başkanı Mustafa Karatay, sanık avukatlarının dünkü ''reddi hakim'' talebinin görüşüldüğünü, söz konusu talebin, ''CMK'nın 22. maddesinde belirtilen nedenlerin oluşmaması ve kendisinin tarafsızlığını ve objektifliğini bozacak herhangi bir eylemi olmadığından'' mahkeme üyelerince oy birliğiyle reddedildiğini bildirdi. 


Bunun üzerine söz alan tutuklu sanık Cihaner'in avukatı Turgut Kazan, kararı son derece haksız bulduklarını vurgulayarak, ''Karara itiraz hakkımızı kullanmayacağımızı belirterek, iddianamenin okunmasına devam edilmesini talep ediyoruz'' dedi. 


*İDDİANAMENİN BAşTAN OKUNMASINA İTİRAZ* 
Duruşmada, iddianamenin okunmaya geçilmesiyle üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Taner Aksakal, söz konusu iddianameyi başından itibaren okumaya başladı. 


Bunun üzerine Avukat Kazan, yeniden söz alarak, *''Ben zamandan kazanmak için itiraz hakkımdan feragat ediyorum. Siz iddianameyi baştan başlayarak okuyorsunuz. 24. sayfaya kadar okunmuşsa, iddianame okunmuştur. Neden baştan başlanıyor? Yani mahkeme, söz konusu kısmın okunduğunu kabul etmiyor da onun için mi yeniden baştan okunuyor?''* diye konuştu. 


Kazan'ın ardından diğer sanık avukatları da Mahkeme Başkanı Karatay'a itiraz ederek iddianamenin, dün kaldığı yer olan 24. sayfadan itibaren okunmasını talep etti. 


İtirazlar üzerine Aksakal, dün yaşanan anlaşmazlığın ardından ileride sanık avukatlarının olası şikayetlerinin önüne geçmek amacıyla iddianameyi baştan okuma gereği hissettiğini söyledi. 


Cihaner de bunun üzerine söz alarak, şunları kaydetti: 


*''Ceza yargılaması, açık kurallarla yürür. İyi niyetle yürümez. Savcı bey, dün iyi niyetle bazı yerleri atladığını söyledi. Bugün kötü niyetle mi başa döndü? Dün atlanan kelime, çok önemli bir yer. Ayrıca, o sırada olmayan bir CD'nin daha sonradan oraya konulacak diye algılanması yanlıştır. Bunu vurgulamak istedim.''* 


Mahkeme Başkanı Karatay, sanık avukatlarının itirazları üzerine salonun düzenini bozmadan mahkemeye ara verdi ve üyelerle birlikte salondan ayrıldı. 


Aranın ardından Karatay, avukatların, iddianamenin dün kaldığı yer olan 24. sayfadan itibaren okunmasına yönelik talebinin kabul edildiğini açıkladı. 


*CİHANER: ''İDDİANAMEDE MANTIK HATASI VAR''* 
Savcı Aksakal iddianameyi okurken tutuklu sanıklardan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in de aralarında bulunduğu bazı tutuklu sanıklar ile sanık avukatlarının kendilerine sunulan iddianameyi okuduğu gözlendi. 


Zaman zaman iddianameye ilişkin diğer tutuklu sanıklar ile konuştuğu ve kendilerine sunulan iddianamedeki bazı bölümleri kalemle işaretlediği görülen Cihaner söz alarak, savcı Aksakal'ın iddianameyi okurken, *''İ. o sırada Ankara'da idi, Ankara'da kalmıştı''* şeklindeki bir ifadenin geçtiği bölümü kastederek, *''İddianamede mantık hatası var''* dedi. 


Tutuklu sanık Başsavcı Cihaner, Savcı Aksakal'ın duruşmada okuduğu iddianame ile kendisine cezaevinde sunulan iddianamenin okunan bölümü arasındaki sayfa sayısının da farklı olduğunu ifade etti. 

Bu sırada savcı Aksakal, iddianamenin imla hatalarıyla birlikte okunduğunu ve yazı karakterleri nedeniyle sayfa sayısının farklı olabileceğini söyledi. 


Duruma müdahale eden Mahkeme Başkanı Mustafa Karatay da iddianamenin okunması işleminin devam etmesini isteyerek, Cihaner'e, iddianamedeki mantık hatalarını savunmasını yaparken beyan etmesini söyledi. Başsavcı Cihaner de *''tamam''* dedi. 


Daha sonra kaldığı yerden okunmasına devam edilen iddianame Savcı Aksakal tarafından 32. sayfasına kadar okundu. 


Mahkeme Heyeti bu sırada duruşmaya saat 14.00'e kadar öğle arası verdi. Erzincan'daki *''silahlı terör örgütü''*ne ilişkin 10'u tutuklu 14 sanığın yargılandığı davanın öğleden sonraki oturumu başladı. 

Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmaya, üzel Yetkili Savcı Taner Aksakal'ın isteği üzerine 15 dakika ara verildi. 


Duruşmada, üzel Yetkili Savcı Taner Aksakal'ın iddianameyi okuduğu sırada tutuklu sanık Nedim Ersan, mahkeme başkanından söz isteyerek, katılımcılardan birinin kimliğinin ve hangi sıfatla duruşmayı takip ettiğinin sorulmasını istedi. Mahkeme Başkanı Mustafa Karatay, bu isteği reddetti.

*YAPTIğIM SORUşTURMA NEDENİYLE İNSANLAR MAğDUR* 
Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada davanın iddianamesinin okunma işleminin tamamlanmasının ardından sanıkların sorgusuna geçildi. 


Mahkeme Başkanı, daha sonra haklarını ve yüklenen suçu hatırlattığı Başsavcı Cihaner'den savunmasını istedi. 


Savunmasını yapmaya başlayan Cihaner, kendisinin önce savunma yapmayı düşünmediğini ancak iddianamenin yazılış tarzı ve kamuoyunda kesin suçlu olarak algılanmaması için savunma yapacağını belirtti. 


*üRGüTüN ADI GİZLİ TANIK TERüR üRGüTü*
Savunmasına bir anı anlatarak devam eden Cihaner, şunları söyledi: 

*''12 Eylül sürecinde bir uçak kaçırma olayına ilişkin yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında pek çok aydın kişi gözaltına alındı. Bu kişilerden birinden zorla örgüt ismi söylemesi istendi. O da THü ismini verdi. Karadenizli bir kişiydi bu. ürgütün ismi de 'Titrek Hamsi ürgütü' idi. Sonuçta soruşturmada gözaltına alınan bu kişi de dahil tüm şüpheliler serbest bırakıldı. Bu olay, trajikomik bir anı. Burada da bir örgüt var. Ama bu örgütün adı GTü, daha doğrusu GTTü yani Gizli Tanık Terör ürgütü.''* 


Tutuklu sanık Başsavcı Cihaner, bu davada lehlerine olan hiçbir delil toplanmadığını ifade ederek, *''ülkenin yararına herhangi bir örgüt kursam bunu, yaptırımı ne olursa olsun söylerim. Hele hele benim yaptığım işler nedeniyle aylardır tutuklu olan insanlar varsa bunu rahatlıkla söylerim''* diye konuştu. 


Tehditle de suçlandığını söyleyen Cihaner, *''Tehditle suçlanıyorum. Ama bu konuda herhangi bir tespit yapılmamış. Buradaki insanların sadece üçünü tanıyorum''* dedi. 


*2009'DAKİ PLAN 2007'DE NASIL UYGULANIR?* 
Erzincan'daki silahlı terör örgütü davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner, Erzincan'da uygulanmak istendiği öne sürülen ''irtica ile mücadele eylem planı''na ilişkin, ''2009'da hazırlanmış bir plan, 2007'nin ortasında nasıl hayata geçirilir. Bunu ben nasıl yürürlüğe koyabilirim. Burada çok ciddi bir mantık hatası var'' dedi. Tutuklu sanıklardan Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki savunmasında, davanın iddianamesini eleştirerek, yargılama sürecinde tezle antitezin karşı karşıya getirilmesi gerektiğini ifade ederek, ''Eğer bu yapılmıyorsa biz burada boşu boşuna konuşmuş oluruz'' görüşünü dile getirdi. 


Başsavcı Cihaner, savunmasını şöyle sürdürdü: ''Karşı karşıya kaldığım komplo beni yıldırmayacak ama ne olursa olsun bu ülkenin hukukçuları, hukuk devleti ve eşitlik için, Türkiye için bedeller ödedi ve ödemeye devam edecek. Soruşturma aşamasından itibaren yetki ve görev gasbı söz konusudur. Asıl tutsaklar dört duvar arasında değildir. Siyasetin ve bürokrasinin baskısına boyun eğen insanlardır. Bunları mahkemeye yönelik söylemiyorum.'' 


Esasa yönelik savunma yapmayacağını ve buna yönelik sorulara da yanıt vermeyeceğini ifade eden Başsavcı Cihaner, ''Gülen cemaati''ne ilişkin yürüttüğü soruşturma konusunda da şunları söyledi: ''Ben Gülen cemaatine ilişkin soruşturmayı, plansız terör örgütü iddiasıyla yürüttüm ama buradaki savcılar bu soruşturmayı dosyaya dahil etmekle asıl onlar Gülen cemaatine ve İsmail Ağa cemaatine silahlı terör örgütü demiş oldu. Ben tutuklandıktan sonra dosyanın gönderildiğini öğrendim. Nitekim amaçlarına ulaşmış oldular.'' 


Albay Dursun üiçek'in imzası bulunduğu belirtilen ''irticayla mücadele eylem planı''na da değinen Başsavcı Cihaner, şunları kaydetti: ''Dursun üiçek belgesi... üiçek'in Erzincan'a girdiği yönünde tek bir delil yok, gizli tanık ifadeleri dışında. Gizli tanık beyanları dışında tek bir delil yokken, avukatı da üiçek'in Erzincan'a gelmediğini beyan etmişken bu iddialar araştırılmadan iddianameye konuşmuştur. Anlamakta güçlük çekiyorum. 2009'da hazırlanmış bir plan, 2007'nin ortasında nasıl hayata geçirilir. Bunu ben nasıl yürürlüğe koyabilirim. Burada çok ciddi bir mantık hatası var. Bunun bir mantıksal sürecini ortaya koymak lazım.'' 


Cihaner, yetki ve görevine sahip çıktığı için suçlandığını savunarak, ''Ben safsatayla fikirlerimi oluşturmam, ben hukukçuyum'' dedi. 


Görevi gereği aldığı bir ifadeden dolayı sahtecilikten tutuklandığını ifade eden Cihaner, ''Nezaket gereği yaptığım ziyaretler bile suç unsuru olarak gösterilmiştir'' diye konuştu. 


Aleyhinde birtakım iftiralarda bulunulduğunu iddia eden Cihaner, şöyle konuştu: ''Aleyhimde iftiralarda bulunan gizli tanık İ., yani İlyas Meral hakkında yalancı tanıklıktan dava açılmıştır. Bu davada çok temel bir hata yapılmıştır. Ceza hukukunun temeli yasallık ilkesidir. Yani bir eylem olacak, şahıs bir suçu işleyecek. Birisiyle kanka olmak, telefonda görüşmek, samimi olmak suç değildir. Yani birisi 6 ay sonra sizi herhangi biriyle olan samimiyetinizden dolayı suçlu görürse bu, hukuku katletmektir. Ben bu soruşturmayı tek sözcükle 'cinnet' olarak tanımlıyorum. Akıl ve mantık tutulması olarak görüyorum.'' 


Cihaner, konuşmasında kovuşturma aşamasını da eleştirerek, ''Biz hukuk metinlerini dille yorumlayacağız. Daha önce savcılık defalarca görevsizlik kararı isteğimizi reddetti. Sonra hakkımdaki bir suçla ilgili görevsizlik kararı verildi. Demek ki kullandığımız dil farklı'' diye konuştu. 


*''BU BİR ENGİZİSYONDUR''*
Cihaner, hakkında yapılan uygulamaları ''Bu bir engisizyondur'' diye niteleyerek, artık hukukun ve mantığın bittiği bir yerde olunduğunu savundu. Cihaner, ''Yani sen iddiayı araştırmadan birini suçlayacaksın. Sonra kendini akla diyeceksin. Bu akla ve mantığa yanlıştır. Artık daha fazla konuşmayacağım. Kimlik bilgilerim hariç bundan sonra hiçbir soruya cevap vermeyeceğim'' dedi. 


Daha sonra Mahkeme Başkanı Mustafa Karatay, ''Sanık savunma yapmayacağını bildirdiğinden çapraz sorguya geçemiyoruz'' dedi. 


*DURUşMA CD'LERİ AVUKATLARA VERİLECEK* 
Erzincan'daki ''silahlı terör örgütü'' davası duruşması yarın saat 10.00'a ertelendi. Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen davanın bugünkü duruşmasının öğleden sonraki oturumuna verilen aranın ardından yeniden başlayan duruşmada Mahkeme Başkanı Mustafa Karatay, ara kararı açıkladı. 


Karatay, tutuklu sanıklardan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in avukatı Turgut Kazan'ın, duruşmaya ilişkin görüntülerin yer aldığı CD'lerin sanık avukatlarına verilmesi yönünde talebi olduğunu belirterek dünkü duruşmaya ait görüntü CD'lerinin, sanıklar ile avukatlarına verilmesini kararlaştırdı. 


*GİZLİ TANIKLARIN TAMAMI SABIKALI* 
Erzincan'daki silahlı terör örgütü davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner'in avukatı Turgut Kazan, ''Bulunmayan bir CD'nin sanık lehine veya aleyhine neyini yazacaksınız. Bu açık bir suçtur. Görevi kötüye kullanmaktır'' dedi. 


Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki davada tutuklu sanık Başsavcı Cihaner'in konuşmasının ardından söz alan avukat Turgut Kazan, kendisinin de savunmasını uzun tutmayacağını belirterek, iddianameye ve Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığına yönelik eleştirilerde bulundu. Savunmasında, iddianamenin 24. sayfasında yer alan bazı ifadelere değinen Kazan, şunları kaydetti: ''İddianamede bulunamayan bir CD'nin bulunacağından bahsediliyor. Bulunamayan bir CD'nin sanık lehine veya aleyhine neyini yazacaksınız. Bu açık bir suçtur. Görevi kötüye kullanmaktır. İddianamede, 'Alevilere sıcak bakıyor' ifadesi de ayrı bir suçtur. Bu açık bir ayrımcılığa girer.'' 


Yargılanan sanıkların tamamının sabıkasız olduklarına dikkati çeken Kazan, gizli tanıkların tamamının ise herkes tarafından sabıkalı olduklarının bilindiğini söyledi. 


Konuşmasında, Buca Cezaevinden müvekkiline gönderilen mektuptan da bahseden Kazan, ''Buca Cezaevinden gelen mektubu 1 Mart tarihinde üzel Yetkili Savcılığa sunduk. Ancak ne hikmetse savcılık bu konuda bir adım atmadı. Gizli tanıklar için gösterdiği özene karşın bu durumda kılını dahi kıpırdatmadı'' diye konuştu. 


Avukat Kazan'ın ardından söz alan Cihaner'in avukatlarından İsmet Aksakallı ise mahkemeyi ve üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığını eleştirdi. 


''Sabahtan beri gasp, hırsızlık ve daha birçok suçu bulunan bu insanların ifadelerini dinledik'' diyen Aksakallı, sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü: ''Daha önce 7 saat yetkisi elinden alınan üzel Yetkili Savcı Osman şanal'ın odasında, 4 saat de bu salonda savunma yaptık. Artık söylenecek çok fazla bir şey yok. Cumhuriyet savcısının bu olaya nasıl baktığı ortadadır. Bizim daha önceki savunmalarımızın iddianameye yansıması yarım satırdır. Bir paragraf bile değil. Esasa ilişkin daha ne denebilir ki.'' 


*"BİR TERTİP YüRüTüLDüğüNü DüşüNüYORUM''* 
Erzincan'daki terör örgütü davasında tutuklu yargılanan sanıklardan Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner'in avukatı Turgut Kazan, ''Müvekkilime karşı bir tertip yürütüldüğünü düşünüyorum'' dedi. 


Kazan, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen duruşmanın ardından adliye binası önünde gazetecilere açıklamalarda bulundu. 


Duruşmada yaşananları değerlendiren Kazan, iddianamenin tahrip edilerek okunduğunu, bunun da bir suç olduğunu savunarak, şunları kaydetti: ''Dün duruşmaya ara verildikten sonra bugün asıl iddianamenin okunması bu suçun işlendiğini gösteriyor. Biz bu mahkemede bu suçla birlikte CD'ler işlenmeden iddianameye yazıldığını ve onun da ayrı bir suç olduğunu anlattık. Bir de kendilerine 2.5 ay önce bir mektup sunduğumuzu, bu mektupta müvekkilime karşı Osman şanal tarafından bir tertip hazırlandığını, bir tarikat toplantısında dile getirildiğini ve orada siyasetçilerin isimlerinin de verilerek bu tertibin düşünüldüğünü, anlatıldığını ve o yüzden bunun araştırılması gerektiğini, 2.5 ay önce soruşturmayı yürüten savcıya bir dilekçeyle teslim ettiğimizi, bu dilekçenin o günkü tarihte kendine verildiğini ve alındı şerhi olduğunu ancak hiçbir şey yapılmadığını söyledik. Bu da bir suçtur.'' 


Mahkemenin bir talebi reddedebileceğini, ancak şimdiye kadar bir karar vermediğini ifade eden Kazan, şöyle devam etti: ''Bir karar vermemek olacak şey değildir. Sizleri göreve çağırıyorum. şimdi müvekkilime karşı bir tertip yapıldığını, 2.5 ay önce yazmış bir insanın mektubu araştırılmıyorsa, bugün duruşmada dile getirildikten sonra o mektubu yazan kişi üzerinde siyasal baskı kurulacağını düşünüyorum, bundan kaygı duyuyorum. O mektubu yazan insan kimse o mektubu yazan insanın bildiklerinin doğru anlatılmasının sağlanması için yeni bir tertibe karşı medyanın, kamuoyunun uyarıcı olma görevini yapması gerektiğini düşünüyorum.'' 


Duruşmaya, tutuksuz yargılanan 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk'in haricinde tutuklu sanıklar Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner, Eskişehir İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Kıdemli Albay Recep Gençoğlu, Erzincan İl Jandarma İstihbarat şube Müdürü Nedim Ersan, Erzincan İl Jandarma İstihbarat Müdür Yardımcısı üsteğmen Ersin Ergut, Yaylabaşı Karakol Komutanı Murat Yıldız, astsubaylar Orhan Esirger ve şenol Bozkurt, MİT Erzincan şube Müdürü şinasi Demir ile MİT mensupları Sadri Barkın İnce ve Kıvılcım üstel ile tutuksuz sanıklar Erzincan İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Ali Tapan, 3. Ordu İstihbarat Başkanlığı Plan Eğitim Subayı Ahmet Saraçlar ve Erzincan'da av bayiliği yapan Yaşar Baş ile sanık avukatları, sanık yakınları, CHP Genel Başkanı Yardımcısı Yılmaz Ateş, CHP Erzincan Milletvekili Erol Tınaztepe ve CHP Sivas Milletvekili Malik Ecder üzdemir katıldı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Cihaner'den tansiyonu yükselten soru* 

**

*06.05.2010 - 12:22 / gazeteport*


*Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner'in kendisi ve diğer sanıklarla ilgili ''önleyici dinleme'' yapılıp yapılmadığı yönündeki sorusu, salonda tansiyonun yükselmesine neden oldu.* 


*ERZURUM -* Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen Erzincan'daki ''silahlı terör örgütü'' davasında Erzincan İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Ali Tapan'ın savunmasına geçildi. 



Duruşmaya, tutuksuz yargılanan 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk'in haricinde tutuklu sanıklar Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner, Eskişehir İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Kıdemli Albay Recep Gençoğlu, Erzincan İl Jandarma İstihbarat şube Müdürü Nedim Ersan, Erzincan İl Jandarma İstihbarat Müdür Yardımcısı üsteğmen Ersin Ergut, Yaylabaşı Karakol Komutanı Murat Yıldız, astsubaylar Orhan Esirger ve şenol Bozkurt, MİT Erzincan şube Müdürü şinasi Demir ile MİT mensupları Sadri Barkın İnce ve Kıvılcım üstel ile tutuksuz sanıklar Erzincan İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Ali Tapan, 3. Ordu İstihbarat Başkanlığı Plan Eğitim Subayı Ahmet Saraçlar ve Erzincan'da av bayiliği yapan Yaşar Baş ile sanık avukatları ve sanık yakınları katıldı. 


*KAZAN'IN ''SAVCI SUü İşLEMİşTİR'' İFADESİ*
Davanın üçüncü gün oturumunda Mahkeme Başkanı Mustafa Karatay, duruşmaya başlamadan önce, alınan iki ara kararı açıkladı.

Duruşmanın ses ve görüntü kayıtlarının sanık avukatları ve sanıklara dağıtılması talebine ilişkin, söz konusu kayıtların, duruşma bitiminde tanzim tutanağı düzenlenerek sanıklara ve avukatlara dağıtılmasına karar verildiğini bildiren Karatay, alınan ikinci kararın ise Cihaner'in avukatı Turgut Kazan'ın dünkü duruşmada, ''savcı suç işlemiştir'' şeklindeki ifadesinin kayıt çözümleriyle birlikte Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderilmesi olduğunu söyledi. Ara kararların açıklanmasının ardından söz isteyen Cihaner, usule ilişkin bazı değerlendirmelerinin olacağını söyledi. 


Koruma polisinin ifadesinin alındığını belirten Cihaner, kendisiyle ilgili halen yürütülmekte olan bir soruşturmanın olup olmadığının bildirilmesini talep etti. *Cihaner ayrıca, kendisi ve diğer sanıklarla ilgili ''önleyici dinleme'' yapılıp yapılmadığını sordu. Bunun üzerine Karatay, değerlendirme yapmak üzere salonun düzenini bozmadan duruşmaya 5 dakikalık ara verdi. Verilen arada Cihaner'in de avukatlarıyla görüşmesine izin verildi.* 


Aranın ardından Karatay, Cihaner ve diğer sanıklara ilişkin başka bir hazırlık soruşturmasının olup olmadığının sorulması için Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına müzekkere yazılmasına karar verildiğini açıkladı. *Karatay ayrıca, ''önleyici dinlemelerin'' olup olmadığının sorulmasının yasal bir dayanağı olmadığını belirterek, talebin reddine karar verdi.* 


*''SAVCILIğIN, ELİNDEKİ DELİLLERİN TAMAMINI ORTAYA KOYMASI GEREK''* 
İlhan Cihaner'in avukatlarından Hikmet Aksakallı, söz alarak savcılığın elindeki delillerin tamamını ortaya koyması gerektiğini ifade etti. Bunun üzerine üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Taner Aksakal, huzurdaki sanıklar hakkında devam eden bir soruşturmanın olmadığını, ancak farklı bir soruşturma daha bulunduğunu ve söz konusu soruşturma hakkında gizlilik kararı olduğunu ifade etti. 


Yürütülen soruşturmada adı geçen kişi veya kişilerin, huzurdaki sanıklardan bazılarıyla olan ilişkilerinin bulunup bulunmadığını dosyadaki gizlilik kararı nedeniyle şu aşamada açıklayamayacağını belirten Aksakal, bu nedenle söz konusu soruşturmaya ilişkin delilerin mahkemeye ibrazının mümkün olmadığını söyledi. 

Aksakal'ın ardından söz alan MİT mensuplarının avukatı Sadullah Kara da, ''Burada yargılananlardan hangilerinin o soruşturmada adının geçtiğinin açıklanması gerekiyor'' dedi. Cihaner'in avukatlarından Mustafa Güler de kovuşturma aşamasına geçildiğini hatırlatarak, ''Artık paralel bir soruşturma yapılamaz. Böyle bir yargılama olamaz'' diye konuştu. 


Mahkeme üye Hakimlerinden Ali Kaya ise ceza yargılamalarında en kutsal hakkın, savunma hakkı olduğunu belirterek, *''şundan herkesin emin olması lazım. Bizim savunma hakkına en küçük bir müdahalemiz bile olamaz. Mahkeme, şu anda eldeki deliller üzerinden gerekli yargılamayı yapmaktadır'' ifadelerini kullandı.* Daha sonra Mahkeme Başkanı Karatay, usule ilişkin diğer avukatların da itirazlarının tamamlanmasının ardından tutuksuz sanık Erzincan İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Ali Tapan'ın savunmasına geçildi. 

(AA)

----------


## bozok

*Dinci değildi namaz kılmazdı*



6.5.2010 / gazeteport.com.tr

*Danıştay katili Arslan’ın İP üyesi eski sevgilisi Melek üztaş, “Alparslan soğukkanlı ama saldırgan biriydi. Dinci değildi. Namaz kılmazdı” dedi*

Alparslan Arslan’ın en son Cumhuriyet gazetesinde *“türbanlı domuz”* karikatürü yayınlandığı gün sabaha karşı 04.36’da telefonla görüştüğü kız arkadaşı Melek üztaş, star’a konuştu. İşçi Partisi üyesi üztaş *“Alparslan dinci değildi, namaz kılmazdı”* dedi. 


*YEDİTEPE HUKUK BüROSU’NDA TANIşTIK* 
Arslan’ın eski kız arkadaşı Melek üztaş, ilişkisini doğrularken, Alparslan’la Yeditepe Hukuk Bürosu’nda sekreterlik yaptığı dönemde tanıştıklarını söyledi. Birkaç ay bu büroda çalıştıktan sonra ayrıldığını söyleyen Melek üztaş ile Arslan’ın arkadaşlıkları sonraki zamanlarda da devam etmiş. 


*‘üZEL HAYAT’ DEDİ, KONUşMAK İSTEMEDİ* 
Gece yarılarına kadar süren telefon görüşmelerini *“Kendisiyle arkadaşlık ilişkim vardı”* şeklinde açıklayan Melek üztaş, *“bu ilişkinin duygusal bir ilişki olup olmadığı”* yönündeki sorumuza *“Bu konuda konuşmasam”* demekle yetindi. 19 Nisan gecesi 04.36’da yaptıkları son görüşmenin *“ayrılık”* görüşmesi olup olmadığı sorusuna ise üztaş *“üzerinden uzun yıllar geçtiğini”* söyleyerek cevap vermedi. Bunların özel konular olduğunun altını çizen üztaş, telefonda konuşmak istemediğini ifade etti. 


*DANIşTAY’A SALDIRACAğINI BİLMİYORDUM
*Alparslan Arslan’ı tarif ederken, “Dinci değildi, namaz da kılmazdı” diyen Melek üztaş, Danıştay’a saldırı düzenleyeceğiyle ilgili herhangi bir bilgisinin olmadığını böyle bir hisse de kapılmadığını söyledi. üztaş “Kendisi oldukça soğukkanlı birisiydi” dedi. 


*ALPARSLAN’IN SALDIRGAN BİR YAPISI VARDI* 
Alparslan’la tanıştıkları Yeditepe Hukuk Bürosu’na gelip gidenlerin “normal insanlar olmadığını” söyleyen üztaş, Arslan’ın saldırgan bir yapısı olduğunu anlattı. 


*O BüRO İLGİNü BİR KESİşME NOKTASI* 
Arslan ve Melek üztaş’ın tanıştıkları Yeditepe Hukuk Bürosu ilginç bir kesişme noktası. Alparslan Arslan ve Hüseyin Görüm’ün, bu büro üzerinden çek-senet tahsilatı yaptıkları iddianamelere girmişti. 


*En son sevgilisi Melek’le vedalaştı* 
• Alparslan Arslan, eski çevresiyle telefon irtibatını bıçak gibi kestiği dönemde, Ergenekon sanıklarından bazılarıyla iletişim kurmaya başlamıştı. O dönemde uzun telefon görüşmeleri yaptığı bir isim daha var. O da *“kız arkadaşı”* Melek üztaş. Arslan’ın üztaş’la son telefon görüşmesi 19 Nisan 2006 gece yarısı gerçekleşti. Arslan’ın kız arkadaşıyla telefon konuşması sabahın ilk ışıklarına kadar sürdü. Sabah olduğunda Arslan’ın hareket noktasını oluşturacak olan *“türbanlı domuz”* karikatürü ise Cumhuriyet’te yayımlandı. 


*GEüMİşİYLE SON BAğI DA KOPARDI* 
Bu karikatür, Alparslan Arslan’ın yaptığı ve *“irtica”* maskesi giydirmeye çalıştığı saldırıların ve savunmasının temelini teşkil etti. Karikatür 19 Nisan 2006 günü Cumhuriyet’te yayımlanırken Arslan, aynı günün sabahında 04.36’da sevdiğiyle vedalaşıyordu. O sabah, Arslan’ın yeni hayatına başladığı gündü. Geçmişiyle son bağını mecburen kopartmıştı. 


*İP üYESİ, DALAN BURSU ALDI* 
Arslan 0535 47..... numaralı telefonu bir daha aramayacak, Melek’le de konuşmayacaktı. Plana bağlı kalmak önemliydi. *“Elveda”* dediği Melek üztaş, İşçi Partisi üyesiydi. Ergenekon Silahlı Terör ürgütü iddiasıyla sürdürülen operasyonun göbeğine oturan İşçi Partisi’nin Kadıköy İlçe Teşkilatı’na kayıtlıydı. İP’in oldukça aktif bir üyesi olan Melek üztaş, aynı zamanda Ergenekon’un en kritik sanıklarından biri olan Bedrettin Dalan’dan da burs alarak okumuştu. Dalan Ergenekon sanıklarının ve örgütün bağlantı kurduğu isimlerin çocuklarına burs sağlamakla suçlanıyordu. 


*Sıkı bir Aydınlık Dergisi takipçisi* 
Sözde dinci örgütün taşeronu Alparslan Arslan’ın evinde ancak ayrıntılı bir arama sonucu bulunan özenle saklanmış ve satır satır okunmuş tam 6 adet Aydınlık Dergisi bulunmuştu. Arslan evinde özenle sakladığı Aydınlık dergilerinin bazı satırlarının altını çizerek okumuştu. 


*Senkronize hareketler bunlar* 
Arslan’ın firarı üzerine kurulan planda, ‘irticai’ bağlantılarını gösterecek kanıtlar da medyaya servis edilmek üzere hazırlanmıştı. Arslan yakalansa da hazır deliller bazı gazete ve TV’lere servis edilip yayınlatıldı 


Alparslan Arslan’ın, Ergenekon ekibiyle direkt telefon irtibatını kestiği ve dindar insanlarla iz bırakacak temaslar kurmaya başladığı günler, yani operasyonun başladığı günlerde Türkiye, sertlik dozu yüksek bir kampanyayla tanışıyordu. Kampanya’nın adresi Cumhuriyet gazetesiydi. Gazete 2 Nisan 2006’da aniden dev bir kampanya başlattı. Alfabe tersten ve yeşil renkle yazılıyor, karanlık zemin üzerine “Tehlikenin farkında mısınız?” sloganı işleniyordu. Cumhuriyet’in kampanyası, medyada dalga dalga yayılıyor, farklı versiyonlarıyla sürekli bir tehlikenin gelmekte olduğu işleniyordu. 


*POLİSTEN üNCE CUMHURİYET BİLDİ* 
Cumhuriyet’e atılan bombalarla, “Haklı çıktık” propagandası devreye giriyor, Danıştay saldırısıyla da bu zirveye çıkartılıyordu. Cumhuriyet, daha saldırının yapıldığı günün ertesinde ortaya hiçbir bilgi çıkmamışken “Cumhuriyet’e atılan bombalarla Danıştay saldırısını gerçekleştirenin aynı el” bilgisini manşete taşıyordu. İlhan Selçuk daha açık yazıyor, “Dün Cumhuriyet gazetesine bombaları atan el ile bugün Danıştay’ı kurşunlayan tabancanın kabzasını tutan el birdir” diyordu. 


*MEDYA AYAğI EMRE AMADE* 
Saldırı öncesinde medyaya servis edilecek bilgiler ve haberler de planlanmıştı. Alparslan Arslan’ın başörtülü annesiyle fotoğrafından, İran bağlantılı olduğuna yönelik sahte istihbarat raporlarına kadar her ayrıntı düşünülmüştü. Arslan, yakalanmasına rağmen bu paketlerden bazıları medyaya servis edildi. 


*İlk çakma Alparslan haberleri* 
NTV televizyonu saldırıdan bir gün sonra 18 Mayıs günü Alparslan Arslan’a ait olduğunu iddia ettiği bazı görüntüler yayınladı. Görüntülerde Arslan’ın “dinci sicilinin” kabarık olduğu iddia ediliyordu. Arslan’ın Marmara üniversitesi’nde oruç tutmayan öğrencilere saldırdığı, Diyarbakır’da laiklik karşıtı gösteride bulunduğu ve Kadıköy Göztepe’ye cami yapılması eylemine katıldığı iddia ediliyor ve bu anlara ait görüntüler yayına konuluyordu. Ancak görüntülerdeki kişinin Arslan olmadığı çıplak gözle bile çok rahat anlaşılabiliyordu. Haberde, Vakit’in azmettirici olduğu imajını oturtmak için bir hikaye de uydurulmuştu. Göztepe Parkı’na cami yapılması tartışmaları sırasında bir grup vatandaşın Vakit gazetesi muhabirine tepki gösterdiği ve Alparslan Arslan’ın da Vakit muhabirini savunan grup içerisinde olduğu kesin bir dille anlatılıyordu. Oysa o fotoğraftaki kişi ne Arslan’a benziyordu ne de Arslan orada bulunmuştu. Ama Hürriyet’in profesyonel gözleri *“Saldırıyı dinciler yaptı”* propagandası doğrultusunda o fotoğrafa bakmamıştı bile. “Katil eylemde” başlığının altında NTV’nin haberi tekrarlanıyordu. Haberin içinde “Burası da Diyarbakır” başlığıyla ikinci bir fotoğrafa yer veriliyor, Arslan’ın saldırıdan yaklaşık bir ay önce Diyarbakır’da Hizbullah’a yakınlığıyla bilinen Mustazafder’in Kutlu Doğum Haftası gösterisine katıldığı belirtiliyordu. Ancak yine fotoğraftaki kişi Arslan’a benzemiyordu. 


*Can Dündar’a anında istihbarat geldi* 
• Katil yakalansa da yeni plan yapılıncaya kadar eski planın ilk aşamaları yayından fırlamış ok gibi kendiliğinden uygulamaya girdi. Baskının azmettiricisinin iktidar partisi olduğu ve asıl hedefin laik Cumhuriyet olduğu açıklamaları peş peşe geliyordu. Saldırı sonrası planlamasında Alparslan Arslan’ın İran bağlantılı olduğu ve İran’a kaçtığı bilgisinin yayılması temel noktalardan biriydi. Bilgi engellenemez hızla saldırının yapıldığı gün medyaya servis edildi. Milliyet gazetesinde Can Dündar, Arslan- İran bağlantısını kuruveriyordu. Dündar, askeri bir kaynaktan aldığını belirttiği istihbarat bilgisini ağdalı cümlelerle şöyle anlatıyordu: *“1995-97 döneminde Bingöl emniyeti, Hizbullah tarafından İran’ın Kum kentine eğitime yollanmış bir kişiyi saptıyor. Adı: Alparslan Arslan...”* Bilginin gerçekle uzak yakın ilgisi yoktu. Ama Can Dündar, eylemden saatler sonra bu bilgiye ulaşmayı başarmış (!) ve ertesi gün köşesine taşımıştı. Gerçek olmayan biçimde Arslan-İran bağlantısını kuran Dündar, lafı asıl getirmek istediği yere getiriyor ve AK Parti hükümetini devirmek için yapılan operasyonun temel cümlesini köşesine yerleştiriyordu. Milliyet ise o cümleyi birinci sayfasına anons olarak taşımıştı: *“Danıştay Başkanı’nın uyarı konuşmasına dudak büken Erdoğan, sorumluların en başındadır.”* Arslan’ın derin bağlantılarının ortaya çıktığı 3. gün bile Dündar çizgisinden taviz vermiyor ve eylemin tıpkı Danıştay’ı basarak hükümeti devirmek isteyenlerin planında olduğu gibi *“Hükümet için sonun başlangıcı”* olduğunu söylüyor ve yazısına bu başlığı atıyordu. Dündar devam eden günlerde darbe imasıyla yazılarını sürdürüyordu. 

(Star-Cevheri Güven)

----------


## bozok

*"Veli Küçük akıllı ol"* 


06.05.2010 - 13:31 / gazeteport.com.tr



*Kamuoyunda ''Karagümrük üetesi'' olarak bilinen çıkar amaçlı suç örgütünün elebaşı olduğu iddia edilen Nuri Ergin, ''adam öldürmeye azmettirmek'' suçundan yargılandığı davanın duruşmasına katılmak üzere Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesine getirildi*

*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki dava için tutuklu bulunduğu Edirne F Tipi Cezaevinden adliyeye getirilen Nuri Ergin, cezaevi aracından indirilerek adliye nezarethanesine alınırken ''Veli Küçük'e söyleyin yürekleri varsa bize kendileri mesaj versin. Veli Küçük, akıllı ol. Ben kaybedecek maça oynamam'' diye bağırdı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz girdabında gerçeği bilenler susuyor*

 

6 Mayıs 2010 / YENİüAğ

Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı soruşturmasında tutuklanan 1. Ordu eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, cezaevinden avukatı Celal ülgen aracılığı ile basına gönderdiği 4. mektubunda, *“Siyasal bir davaya dönüşen Balyoz girdabında gerçeği bilenler kendi hesapları için susmayı yeğliyor”* dedi. 

Doğan 6 sayfalık mektubunda Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı soruşturmasından alınan Cumhuriyet Savcısı Bilal Bayraktar’a, _“Dava konusu belgeler, Mehmet Baransu’nun 21 Ocak 2010’da Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne gelişinden çok önce elinizde miydi, değil miydi? Sayın Bayraktar, davaya ilişkin hangi siyasinin size telkinde bulunduğunu da açıklığa kavuşturmanız uygun olacaktır. Size telkinde bulunan siyasi, hakkımızda tahliye kararı veren Sayın Hakim Oktay Kuban için ’çetenin hakimi’ yakıştırmasını yapan bakan olabilir mi?”_ diye sordu. 

*Oh olsun diyenlere selam*
1. Ordu’daki Plan Semineri’ne ilişkin ses kayıtlarının olduğunu, savcıların, buradaki konuşmalardan bazı bölümlerin Balyoz adlı planda yer aldığı gerekçesiyle, seminerde bir darbe planının tartışıldığı sonucuna vardıklarını ifade eden Doğan, şunları kaydetti: 

_“Her karanlığın ardından günün er geç ışıldaması doğanın bir kanunudur. Bu nedenle dimdik ayaktayız. Güzel yurdumun yürekleri bizler için çarpan insanlarına ve de bilmeden, anlamadan, sorgulamadan bizlerin düşürüldüğü hallere ’oh olsun’ diyenlere de selam olsun.”_ 

...

----------


## bozok

*"İsmailağa ve Gülen cemaatini biz mi uydurduk"* 

**

07.05.2010 - 14:27 / gazeteport

*ERZURUM -* Erzincan'daki ''silahlı terör örgütü''ne ilişkin davada, tutuklu sanık Erzincan İl Jandarma İstihbarat Müdür Yardımcısı üsteğmen Ersin Ergut savunmasını tamamladı. 


Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen davanın 4. oturumunda ilk olarak, tutuklu sanık Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner söz aldı.

Cihaner, usule ve davanın daha hızlı seyretmesine yönelik bazı itirazlarının olacağını belirterek, savcı tarafından diğer bazı sanıklara yönelik soruların gereksiz olduğunu ve zaman kaybına yol açtığını söyledi. 



Erzincan'daki cemaate yönelik soruşturmanın durup dururken başlamadığına dikkati çeken Cihaner, şunları kaydetti: *''Söz konusu cemaate yönelik soruşturma durup dururken değil, gerekli delillerin toplanmasının ardından başlamıştır. Bu yönde, sanıklara sorulan sorular zaman kaybıdır. Emniyet Müdürlüğü'nün de bu yönde adı geçen cemaate ilişkin bize gelen yazısı mevcuttur. Burada öyle bir hava yaratılıyor ki İsmailağa ve Fethullah Gülen cemaatleri yok. Bunları buradaki insanlar uydurmuş gibi bir hava yaratılıyor. Oysa aynı nitelikteki soruşturma nezdinizdeki savcılıkta da açılmıştır. Hatırlatmak istiyorum.*'' 


*HAVA SAHASI UüUşLARA KAPATILSIN* 
Ayrıca, dava süreciyle birlikte bazı basın kuruluşlarında yer alan haberleri de eleştiren Cihaner, şöyle devam etti: *''Bazı haberlerde adliye binası üzerinden uçuşlar yapıldığı ileri sürülüyor. Benim de bu yönde bir esprim olacak. Dosyanın bulunduğu yerin hava sahasının tüm uçuşlara kapatılmasını talep ediyorum. Tabii bu bir espri. Ama hakkımızdaki taraflı tutuma bir örnek olduğu için bu konuya dikkat çektim.''* 


*üSTEğMEN ERGUT'UN SAVUNMASI* 
Erzincan İl Jandarma İstihbarat Müdür Yardımcısı üsteğmen Ersin Ergut savunmasında, hakkındaki suçlamaları reddederek, iddia edilen örgüte üye olduğu şeklindeki iddiaları kabul etmediğini söyledi. 


Fişleme yaptığı yönündeki iddiaların da gerçeği yansıtmadığını belirten Ergut, bir komplo sonucu yaklaşık 6 aydır ceza evinde bulunduğunu ifade etti.

Söz konusu örgütü iddianamede öğrendiğini bildiren Ergut, şunları kaydetti: 


*''Benim Albay Recep Gençoğlu ile anlaşamadığımı tüm İl Jandarma Komutanlığı bilir. Ancak şu anda kendisiyle aynı sanık sandalyesinde, aynı örgüte üye olmakla suçlanıyorum. Erzincan'da fason bir Ergenekon örgütü oluşturulmak istenmektedir. Ben daha önce Ergenekon diye bir örgüt var sayardım. Ama bana yapılanları gördükten sonra dedim ki demek o insanlarda benim gibi suçsuz.* *Böyle bir örgüt yok. Gizli tanık X'i tanımaktayım. Kendisiyle telefon görüşmeleri yapıyordum. Bu görüşmeler önleyici dinlemelere takılınca, gizli tanık X'e baskı yapılmış ve aleyhime ifade vermeye zorlanmıştır diye düşünüyorum*.'' 


*"KARADENİZLİYİM, AğZINDAN KüTü BİR SüZ üIKARSA..."
*Kendisinin Karadenizli olduğunu belirten Ergut, zaman zaman heyecanlanabildiğini ve ağzından kötü bir söz çıkması durumunda şimdiden mahkeme heyetinden özür dilediğini ifade etti. Bunun üzerine Mahkeme Başkanı Mustafa Karatay, *''Sen yine de ağzından kötü bir söz çıkmamasına dikkat et''* diye konuştu. Daha sonra savunmasına kaldığı yerden devam eden Ergut, iddianamede bazı toplantılara katıldığının yazıldığını belirterek, ''Ben sorgumda Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner'in de bulunduğu bir toplantıya katıldığımı söyledim. Ancak iddianamede toplantılara katıldığım yazılmış. Bu tamamen yalandır'' dedi. 


*''Benim 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk ile bir kare fotoğrafım belgelensin tüm suçlamaları kabul edeceğim''* diyen Ergut, şöyle devam etti: 


*''Bana atılı suçlamalar maddi delillerden uzaktır. Gizli tanık ifadelerine dayalı suçlamalar var. Gizli tanıkların ifade tutanaklarında tarihler bulunmuyor. Bu şahısların ifadelerinin alındığı tarihlerin belirlenmesini istiyorum. Yetkisi elinden alınan savcı Osman şanal kendisini padişah gibi görüyordu. Sadece evimde arama kararı bulunmasına rağmen. İş yerimde de arama yapmıştır. Kanunu çiğnemiştir. Bu yaptığı yasal mıdır? Bana iftira atanları Allah'a havale ediyorum. Bana iftira atanlardan ahirette hesap soracağım. Bu cümlemin de tutanaklara geçirilmesini istiyorum.''* 

*''BANA YüNELİK KOMPLONUN SüRMESİNDEN üEKİNİYORUM''
*Ergut, kendisine ve diğer sanıklara komplo kurulduğuna inandığını belirterek, *''Bana yönelik komplonun sürmesinden çekiniyorum''* dedi. Kurallara ve yasalara bağlı bir insan olduğunu ve hiçbir zaman yasal olmayan bir şeye kalkışmadığını bildiren Ergut, şunları kaydetti: 


*''Paralel bir soruşturma yürütüldüğünü öğrendik. Bu nedenle daha fazla konuşmaktan çekiniyorum. Savcı Taner Aksakal'a bu konuda güveniyorum. İleride istediği tüm sorulara cevap vereceğim. Ama şu aşamada çekiniyorum. Ben 2 yıl şırnak'ta görev yaptım. Boş bir mermi kovanını 25 metreden vurabilirim. Ancak ne hikmetse iddianamede, İliç Savcısı Bayram Bozkurt'u öldürmeyi planladığımı ve bunu bir türlü başaramadığımız yazıyor. Bu büyük bir yalan değil de nedir? Bayram Bozkurt'la bir kez Bayırbağ'da ava gittiğimde karşılaştım. Suratında meymenet olmadığı için hoşlanmadım kendisinden ve bir daha da görüşmedim. Ama benim sürekli kendisiyle bir araya geldiğim yazılmış. Bu iftirayı atanların hiç Allah korkuları yok mu?''* 


10 yıllık meslek hayatı boyunca hiç savunma vermediğine dikkat çeken Ergut, *''Hiç hakim karşısına da çıkmamıştım. Ama sağolsun iddia makamı sayesinde hakim karşısına çıktım''* dedi. 


Gizli tanık Efe hakkında yalan beyanlarından ötürü davacı olacağını bildiren Ergut, *''Evimde ve iş yerimde arama yapıldı, bir şey bulunamadı. O arama acaba emniyet istihbarat şubesinde yapılsa neler bulunurdu kimbilir''* diye konuştu. Ergut ayrıca, iddianamede ajandasında yer alan bazı kelimelerin yanlış yazıldığını belirterek, kendi ajandasında *''ünemli şahısların ifadesini Tuğrul alacak''* ibaresinin bulunduğunu ancak iddianamede davayla ilişkilendirmek için bu ibarenin *''ünemli şahısların ifadesini şenol alacak''* diye değiştirildiğini öne sürdü. 


Ajandasına mahkeme heyetinin bakması durumunda terör örgütü PKK ile mücadele konusunda yüzlerce not bulunacağını ifade eden Ergut, *''Ben ajandama Gülen ormanları yazmışım. Savcı Gülen cemaati algılıyor. Bu taraflı yaklaşıldığının en bariz göstergesidir''* dedi. Ergut, mahkeme heyetinden Erzincan'da bulunan mühimmatın kim veya kimler tarafından konulduğunun bulunması için 10-27 Ekim 2009 tarihlerinde, söz konusu bölgeden yapılan cep telefonu görüşmelerinin incelenmesini istedi. Bunun üzerine üye hakim Ali Kaya, sanıklara bölgedeki baz istasyonlarının hangileri olduğunu sordu.

*''BENİM KIZ KARDEşİM DE TüRBANLI''
*Yine ajandasında Akyazı Sağlık Ocağı'nda bir hemşirenin türbanlı olduğuna dair notun bulunduğunun öne sürüldüğünü belirten Ergut,* ''Benim kız kardeşim de türbanlı. Annem de türbanlı. Ailemin yüzde 90'ı türbanlı. Bu iddia tamamen yalan. Böyle bir şeyi asla yapmam. Gerekirse istifa ederim ama asla böyle bir şeyi yapmam''* diye konuştu. 


Davanın emniyet tarafından kendilerine kurulan bir komplo olduğuna inandığını bildiren Ergut, Kur'an-ı Kerim'deki Ali İmran suresinin 18. ayetini örnek göstererek, Allah'ın mahkeme heyetini şahit tuttuğunu ve heyetin tarafsız davranmasının önemli olduğunu söyledi. 


Ardından Mahkeme Başkanı Karatay, Ergut'un çapraz sorgusuna geçmek istedi, ancak Ergut devam eden bir paralel soruşturma bulunması sebebiyle bu Karatay'ın bu talebini kabul etmedi. Son olarak söz alan Cihaner'in avukatlarından Baki Lütfi Uzun, tanık ifade çözüm tutanaklarını içeren 3 CD'nin hala kendilerine verilmediğini belirtti. 


Bunun üzerine Savcı Taner Aksakal söz konusu CD'nin savcılık kasasında bulunduğunu ve kendilerine en kısa sürede vereceğini söyledi. Daha sonra Mahkeme Başkanı Mustafa Karatay, duruşmaya saat 14.00'a kadar ara verdiğini açıkladı. (AA) 


*"SUüLAMALAR HAYALDEN İBARET"
*Tutuklu sanıklardan Astsubay Orhan Esirger, *''üatalarmut'a mühimmat atıp bunu emniyete yıkmaya çalıştığımız belirtilmekte ve bunun içinde yalancı bir tanık bulmaya çalıştığımız iddia edilmektedir. Bunlar hayalden ibarettir''* dedi. 


Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen davada, Mahkeme Başkanı Mustafa Karatay'ın hakkındaki suçlamaları ve haklarını hatırlattığı Astsubay Esirger'den savunmasını istedi. Savunmasına başlayan Esirger, iddianamede hakkında Ergenekon Terör ürgütü üyesi olmak, kişilerin dini görüşleri, etnik kökenleri gibi kişisel bilgileri kaydetmekle suçlandığını belirterek, bu suçlamalarını kabul etmediğini söyledi. 


Soruşturma safhasında yapılan aramalarda bilgisayarında ele geçirilen argümanların birçoğunun emniyet ve MİT'te de bulunduğunu savunan Esirger, şunları kaydetti: 


''Benden hiç kimse örgüt üyesi olmamı istemedi. Ne de bu örgütten bana hiçbir şey bahsedilmedi. Suç delili olarak öne sürülen argümanlar bana ait değildir. Ergenekon Terör ürgütü üyesi olmakla yargılananlarla hiçbir şekilde irtibatım yoktur. Bu dava dosyasına bakıldığında da anlaşılacaktır.''

Tutuklu sanık Astsubay Esirger, 20 Temmuz 2009'da Erzincan'da göreve başladığını ancak iş yerindeki yapılan aramalarda ele geçirilen bazı klasörlerin oluşturulma tarihinin çok daha eski bir tarih olduğunu öne sürerek, savunmasına şöyle devam etti: 


*BU BELGELER DüZMECE* 
*''İş yerimdeki bilgisayarımdan ele geçirilen 183 nolu CD, Ablalar Abiler isimli klasör, Fethullah Gülen ile irtibatlı esnaf isimli klasörlerin oluşturulduğu bilgisayarların isimlerinin belirsiz olması bu belgelerin düzmece olduğunu gösteriyor. Ben hiçbir şekilde kişilerin dini görüşleri, etnik kökenleri ve kişisel belgeleri hazırlamadım. İsmail Ağa isimli belgede ile birlikte öğrenci listesi ben cezaevindeyken hazırlandığı ve bu belgenin de düzmece olduğu anlaşılmaktadır*.'' 


Erzincan'daki üatalarmut Barajı'na bırakılan mühimmatla ilgili de konuşan Astsubay Esirger, ''İddianamede, üatalarmut'a mühimmat atıp bunu emniyete yıkmaya çalıştığımız belirtilmekte ve bunun içinde yalancı bir tanık bulmaya çalıştığımız iddia edilmektedir. Bunlar hayalden ibarettir, hiçbirini kabul etmiyorum'' diye konuştu. 


Gizli tanık X'in beyanlarının da gerçeği yansıtmadığını savunan Esirger, gizli tanık X ile hiçbir şekilde özel bir görüşme yapmadığını söyledi. 


*"üATIşMALARDA YARALANAN BEN BURADA YARGILANIYORUM"
*Astsubay Esirger, şunları kaydetti: ''Bilgisayarımdan ele geçirilen belgelerin düzmece olduğu sadece şoförlük yaptığım bir görevden dolayı örgüt üyeliğiyle suçlanmış olmam ve bunun hiçbir delilinin olmaması yüzünden aylardır özgürlüğümden, çoluğumdan, çocuğumdan ayrı kaldım. Habur Sınır Kapısı'ndan girenler davul zurnayla karşılanırken bu vatanın bölünmez bütünlüğü için görev yaparken çıkan çatışmalarda yaralanan ben burada yargılanıyorum. *Girdiğim çatışmalarda kanımı akıttım, yine aynı şekilde kanımı akıtabilirim. Hakkımdaki suçlamalarımı kabul etmiyorum, beraatimi istiyorum.*'' 


Sanık Astsubay Orhan Esirger'in avukatı Yavuz Ertugay da müvekkilinin yargı tarafından henüz kabul edilmemiş olan bir örgüt üyesi olmakla suçlandığını belirtti. Davada yargılanan sanıkların birbirleriyle irtibatlı olmadıklarının dosyada çok açık bir şekilde görülebileceğini savunan Ertugay, ''Müvekkilim, olmayan bir örgütün üyesi olmakla yargılanıyor. Bunun hukuki bir dayanağı yoktur. Birileri tarafından gizli tanıklar vasıtasıyla İstanbul'daki yargılamanın eksiklikleri ve Dursun üiçek imzalı belgenin altını doldurulmak mıdır buradaki asıl amaç. Bunu düşünmeden geçemiyorum'' dedi. 


Müvekkili hakkındaki suçlamaların maddi bir delili olmadığını savunan Ertugay, yaklaşık 6 aydır tutuklu bulunan müvekkilinin, tutukluk süresi ve sabit ikametgaha sahip olmasının dikkate alınarak, adli kontrollünün kaldırılmasını ya da kefaletle serbest bırakılmasını talep etti. Duruşma diğer sanıkların savunmasıyla devam ediyor. 

(AA)

----------


## bozok

*Bilirkişi: "Balyoz Planı" sahte* 


*06.05.2010 - 21:40 / gazeteport*

_Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında dosyaya giren askeri bilirkişi raporunda üarşaf, Suga, Oraj ve Sakal planlarının gerçek olmadığı yönünde kuvvetli deliller bulunduğu belirtildi._

*İSTANBUL -* Balyoz soruşturması üzerindeki kısıtlama kararının kısmen kaldırılmasının ardından, avukatlar bazı belgelere ulaşmaya başladı. 1. Ordu Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığı'nca görevlendirilen asker bilirkişi Albay Yavuz Fildiş tarafından hazırlanan 6 sayfalık rapor, soruşturmayı yürüten İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na ulaştı. 


Raporda, bilirkişi Albay Fildiş, CD'lerin gerçek ve 2003 yılı ve öncesine ait oldukları yönündeki TüBİTAK raporuna itiraz etti. 


— Askeri bilirkişi, 2003 yılı ve öncesine ait CD'lerin piyasadan alınıp üzerine yükleme yapılabileceğine dikkat çekti. 


— Raporda, bilgisayarlar üzerinde zaman ve tarihle oyanama yapılarak eski tarihli CD'lere yükleme yapılabileceği belirtildi. 


— Askeri bilirkişinin asıl tesbiti ise Balyoz, Suga, Oraj, üarşaf ve Sakal planlarının içinde bulunduğu ileri sürülen 11 ve 17 nolu CD'lere ilişkin. 


Bu CD'lerin gece yarısı 23.50 ve 23.52'de oluşturulduğuna dikkat çeken bilirkişi, *"Tüm CD'lerden farklı olarak gece yarısına doğru birer gün arayla, hemen hemen aynı saatte oluşturulmuş olması şüphe çekicidir. Diğer bulgular ile birleştirildiğinde bu CD'lerin oluşturulmasında bilgisayarın sistem tarihi ile oynanmış ve sahtecilik yapılmış olma ihtimali yüksektir"* ifadesini kullandı. 


CD'lerin oluşturulma tarihlerinin yazıcıya gönderilme tarihinden sonra olmasının da kuşkulu olduğunu belirten bilirkişi raporunun sonuç bölümünde şu değerlendirmede bulundu: 


*"Yapılan inceleme neticesinde, TüBİTAK raporunda 11 ve 17 nolu CD'lerin içinde yer aldığı iddia edilen Balyoz, Suga, Oraj, üarşaf ve Sakal planlarının gerçek olmadığı yönünde, gerek teknik ve gerekse askeri yazım usül ve yöntemleri açısından kuvvetli deliller bulunduğu kanaatine varılmıştır."* 

*(ntv)*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'un kara kutusu kapalı 




07.05.2010 - 02:17 / gazeteport.com.tr

*_Türkiye’nin Ergenekon davası kapsamında ifadesinin alınmasını istediği Tuncay Güney’le ilgili olarak Kanada’dan olumsuz yanıt geldi._ 

_Yanıt yazısında “Kanada Kraliyet Atlı Polisi, Güney’le gönüllülük temelinde görüşmeye çalışmıştır. Bay Güney ifade vermeyi reddetmiştir, kendisini ifade vermeye zorlayamayız” denildi._ 

‘Ergenekon’un kara kutusu” Tuncay Güney’le ilgili ifade tartışmasını Kanada noktaladı. Kanada, Türkiye’nin adli yardım istemine ilişkin gönderdiği yazıda, Güney’le ilgili dosyanın kapatıldığını bildirdi. Kanada Adalet Bakanlığı Uluslararası Yardım Grubu’nun gönderdiği 29 Nisan tarihli adli yardım istemine yanıt yazısında aynen şöyle denildi: “6 Ocak 2009 tarihli yukarıdaki konu (Tuncay Güney hususunda Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nden yardım talebi) hakkındaki talebinize ilişkin olarak Kanada Kraliyet Atlı Polisi Sayın Tuncay Güney’le gönüllülük temelinde görüşmeye çalışmıştır. Bay Güney ifade vermeyi reddetmiştir. Türkiye’nin ifadesini istediği bir soruşturmanın şüphelisi olduğundan Kanada kanunları altında kendisini ifade vermeye zorlayamayız. Bu nedenle bu konudaki dosyamızı kapatacağız.”

(hürriyet)

----------


## bozok

*Balbay: Burası Silivri yargılama kampı 


07.05.2010 - 19:00 / gazeteport.com.tr*

_İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanığı Cumhuriyet gazetesi yazarı Mustafa Balbay, ''Burası Silivri yargılama kampı. Her şey demokratik, hukuk içinde görülüyor, ama biz infazlı yargılama kampındayız'' dedi._

*İSTANBUL-* İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada, tutuklu sanık Kemal Aydın savunmasına devam etti. Daha sonra sanıkların taleplerinin alındığı duruşmada konuşan Balbay, Cumhuriyet gazetesinin, Türk Metal Sendikası ile birlikte ''Strateji'' eki çıkardığını belirtti. Balbay, 2004'te bu eki çıkarırken, ileride bunun terör örgütü faaliyeti sayılacağına değil inanmak, aklının bile alamayacağını söyledi. 


İddianamede tutuklu sanık Mustafa üzbek ile ilişkisinin bu eke dayandırıldığını ifade eden Balbay, Türkiye'nin temel konularına baktıklarında Türk Metal Sendikası ile benzer şeyleri söylediklerini fark ettiklerini, bunun üzerine ''Strateji'' ekinin çıkarıldığını kaydetti. Cumhuriyet gazetesinin 84. kuruluş yıl dönümünü kutladığını dile getiren Balbay, ''Cumhuriyet gazetesinin adını Atatürk verdi. Atatürk, Yunus Nadi'yi çağırıyor, 'üocuk bir gazete çıkar, adı Cumhuriyet olsun, Cumhuriyet'i bu topluma anlatalım' diyor ve Cumhuriyet çıkarılıyor'' şeklinde konuştu. 


Balbay, Cumhuriyet gazetesinde, yayın hayatına başladığı 1924'ten bu yana Ziya Gökalp, Halit Ziya Uşaklıgil, Hıfzı Veldet Velidedeoğlu, Yaşar Kemal, Cahit Tanyol, Bedri Rahmi Eyüboğlu, Oktay Akbal, şevket Süreyya Aydemir, Uğur Mumcu, Muammer Aksoy gibi büyük yazar, gazeteci ve düşünce adamlarının yazdığını kaydetti. Gazeteciden edebiyatçıya, Cumhuriyet'e harç koyanların yazdığı Cumhuriyet gazetesinin, iddia makamı tarafından ''terör örgütü merkezi'' olmakla suçlandığını savunan Balbay, ''Ben bu gazetenin yazarı, yayın kurulu üyesiyim. Ama gelinen noktada gazeteyi bombalayan örgütün de üyesiyim. En hafif anlatımla buna işkence denir. Bu, düşünsel soykırımdır'' diye konuştu. 


Soğuk savaşın bitmesinin ardından nasıl bir gazete çıkarmak gerektiğini düşündüğünü belirten Balbay, Cumhuriyet gazetesinin Cumhuriyet'in tarihini yazdığını ifade ederek, ''Cumhuriyet gazetesini Yunus Nadi kurdu, Nadir Nadi kurumsallaştırdı, İlhan Selçuk 21. yüzyıla taşıdı'' dedi. Balbay, 15 aydır tutuklu bulunduğunu belirterek, şöyle devam etti: *''Buraya Silivri dolum tesisleri diyorum. Her ayı belli bir konuya ayırarak, o konudaki kitapları okuyorum. üniversite yıllarımdan beri okuyabildiğim en iyi dönem bu. Ben dünyadaki birçok savaş kampını, esir kampını gezdim, Balkanlar'daki tecrit kamplarını gezdim. Burası da Silivri yargılama kampı. Her şey demokratik, hukuk içinde görülüyor, ama biz infazlı yargılama kampındayız. Yaşam biçimimiz, düşüncelerimiz, yayınlarımız nedeniyle yargılanıyoruz. Ankara, Hitler'i tarihin sayfalarında değil, bu iddianamenin sayfalarında arasın.* Bu iddianameye göre 10. Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer ile görüşmekle suç işledim. Bu ülkenin nereye gittiğini düşündüğüm için suç işledim.'' 


Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesinde Türkiye'nin imzası olduğunu belirten Balbay, *''Bize hukuku bu ülkenin sınırları dışında aratmayın. Bu toplama kampını dağıtma kampı yapın. Bizi tutuksuz yargılayın''* dedi. 


Duruşma, sanıkların taleplerinin alınmasıyla devam ediyor.

...

----------


## bozok

*"Bu iddianame dönem ödevi gibi"* 

**

*07.05.2010 - 10:18 / gazeteport.com.tr*

_"Amirallere suikast'' girişimi iddialarına ilişkin 19 sanık hakkında açılan davanın, 9 tutuklusu, Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'ne getirildi. Tutuklu sanıkların göğsünde, intihar eden Albay Ali Tatar'ın fotoğrafının olduğu görüldü. Tatar'ın ailesinin davaya müdahillik talebi ise mahkeme tarafından reddedildi._ 

_Tutuklu sanıklarından Deniz Teğmen Alperen Erdoğan, ''Bu tertibi düzenleyenlerin bizi kendileri için bir tehdit olarak gördükleri için buradayım. Başımıza gelen bir komplodur. İsimsiz bir örgüte üye olduğumuz iddia edilmektedir. Dönem ödevi gibi hazırlanmış bu iddianameyi hazırlayan zihniyetlere cevabımız çok sert olacaktır'' dedi._ 


*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde bugün ilk duruşması yapılacak olan davanın tutuklu sanıkları arasında yer alan Faruk Akın, Sinan Efe Noyan, Alperen Erdoğan, Burak Düzalan, Yakut Aksoy, Tarık Ayabakan, ülkü üztürk, Ali Seyhur Güçlü, Sezgin Demirel, Askeri Cezaevinden adliyeye ulaştırıldı. 

Adliye önünde bekleyen tutuklu sanıkların yakınları, *''Türkiye sizinle gurur duyuyor'', ''Yalnız değilsiniz''* sloganları atarak alkışladı.

Tutuklu sanıkların göğsünde, intihar eden Albay Ali Tatar'ın fotoğrafının olduğu görüldü. Bu tutuklu sanıklar, duruşmanın başlamasını beklemek üzere nezarethaneye alındı.

*MüDAHİLLİK TALEBİ REDDEDİLDİ* 
*''Amirallere suikast girişimi''* davasının soruşturma aşamasında intihar eden Yarbay Ali Tatar'ın yakınlarının davaya müdahil olarak katılma talebi, İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nce reddedildi. 


İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen davanın ilk duruşmasında söz alan sanık avukatları, salonun küçük olması nedeniyle uygun şartlarda savunma yapamayacaklarını belirterek, mahkeme heyetinden salona kendileri için bir masa konulmasını istedi. Bunun istek kabul edildi ve avukatlar için salona masa konuldu. 


Duruşmada, davanın soruşturma aşamasında intihar eden Yarbay Ali Tatar'ın yakınları Ahmet Tatar, Fatma Tatar, Nilüfer Tatar, Haydar Tatar ve Hürriyet ünver, davaya müdahil olarak katılma talebinde bulundu. *Bu talebe ilişkin mahkeme heyetine sunduğu dilekçeyi okuyan Ali Tatar'ın ağabeyi Ahmet Tatar, Ali Tatar'ın ailesi olarak davanın soruşturma süresince uğradıkları haksızlıklar nedeniyle müdahil olmak istediklerini belirtti.* 


Ali Tatar'ın 5 Aralık 2009 tarihinde tutuklandığını, bu tutukluluğun hiçbir maddi kanıta dayanmadığını savunan Tatar, kardeşi Ali Tatar'ın serbest bırakıldıktan sonra 18 Aralık 2009'da tekrar tutuklandığını anlattı. 

''Bu haksız uygulamayı kabul edemeyen kardeşi Ali Tatar'ın hayatına son verdiğini'' ifade eden Ahmet Tatar, ''Kardeşimin psikolojisi bu olaylardan olumsuz yönde etkilenmiştir. Soruşturma safhasında ele geçirilen belgelerin kimler tarafından yazıldığı, nerelere servis edildiğini bilme hakkımız olduğunu düşünüyorum. Ali Tatar adına ve hukuk adına müdahil olmak istiyoruz. Talebimizin reddini de kabul ediyoruz ama biz bu davada sözümüzü söyleyeceğiz. Bu davanın Ali yanının karanlıkta kalmasına gönlümüz razı değil. Bu dava kin ve nefretin, linç kültürünün nerelere varabileceğinin davasıdır. Bütün bu nedenlerden dolayı bu davanın bir parçası olmak istiyoruz'' diye konuştu. 


*Talebi görüşmek üzere duruşmaya 10 dakika ara veren mahkeme heyeti, Yarbay Ali Tatar'ın yakınlarının davaya müdahil olarak katılma talebini reddetti.* 


*İDDİANAMENİN OKUNMASI TAMAMLANDI* 
Davanın ilk duruşmasında, iddianamenin özetinin okunması tamamlandı. Sanıkların kimlik tespitlerinin yapılmasının ardından, iddianamenin özetini okumaya başlayan Cumhuriyet Savcısı Nuri Ahmet Saraç, 50 dakikada özeti okudu. 


Sanıklara yasal haklarını hatırlatan Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Vedat Yılmazabdurrahmanoğlu, daha sonra duruşmaya bir saat öğle arası verdi. 


*"SüYLEYECEK SüZüMüZ VAR"*
Yarbay Ali Tatar'ın ağabeyi Ahmet Tatar, ''Biz *bu davanın içinde söyleyecek sözü olan insanlarız. Hiç kimse bu hukuksuzluk içerisinde her şeyin normal gittiğine bizi ikna edemez''* dedi. 


İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen davaya katılan Tatar, duruşmaya verilen aranın ardından yaptığı basın açıklamasında, ''Biz *buraya kalbimizde Yarbay Ali Tatar'dan birer parça alarak geldik. Onun bir davası var''* diye konuştu. Mahkeme heyetinin normal bir karar verdiğini ve müdahil olma taleplerini reddettiğini belirten Tatar, şöyle devam etti: 


''Fakat, bize açıklayamıyorlar, kimse de açıklamıyor. Bu sürecin hangi tarafı normal yürüdü? Bu davanın neresi normal? Birisinin mutlaka bize bir açıklamada bulunması gerekiyor. Bu kadar hukuksuzluğun, bu kadar adaletsizliğin yaşandığı bir yerde biz eğer bu davanın bir parçası olamayacaksak bu davaya kim müdahil olacak? Bu dava çok tarihi bir dava. Bu davada masumlar yargılanıyor. Bu davanın suçsuzları yargılanıyor. Bu davada yargılananlar, mutlaka tarihte esas yerlerde oturacak. Biz buna inanıyoruz. Hukuka, adalete inanıyoruz. Herkesin de adaletten, hukuktan yana olmasını bekliyoruz. Hukuktan adaletten yana olmayan hiçbir yanda olmaz, insanlıktan yana olamaz. İnsanlık için buradayız, hukuk için buradayız, adalet için buradayız, Ali için buradayız.'' 


Yarbay Ali Tatar'ın eşi Nilüfer Tatar da *''Hukuksuzluğun altına imza atan herkesin ceza almasını istiyorum ve bekliyorum. Kim imza attıysa hepsinin ceza alıp bir şekilde onların yargılanmasını bekliyorum. Buradaki suçsuzların yargılanmasını değil. Asıl yargılanması gereken insanlar daha farklı. Duruşmayı sonuna kadar takip edeceğiz''* şeklinde konuştu. Bu arada, adliye önüne gelen bazı gruplar da zaman zaman sloganlar atarak davayı protesto ediyor. 


*"İHBAR MEKTUBU, İMZASIZ VE SAHTEDİR"*
İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen davanın ilk duruşmasında savunmasını yapan Deniz Teğmen Alperen Erdoğan, 15 Temmuz 2009'da İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğüne gönderilen ''uyuşturucu çetesi'' başlıklı e-postanın ardından gözaltına alındığını söyledi. 


*Erdoğan, ''Bu tertibi düzenleyenlerin bizi kendileri için bir tehdit olarak gördükleri için buradayım. Başımıza gelen bir komplodur. İsimsiz bir örgüte üye olduğumuz iddia edilmektedir. Dönem ödevi gibi hazırlanmış bu iddianameyi hazırlayan zihniyetlere cevabımız çok sert olacaktır'' diye konuştu*_._ 


Evinde ele geçen kitap, CD ve uyuşturucu maddelerin kendilerine ait olmadığını ifade eden Erdoğan, malzemelerin üzerinde parmak izlerinin bulunmadığını söyledi. Ele geçirilen flash belleğin de kendilerinin olmadığını savunan Erdoğan, suçlamalara neden olan tüm bilgilerin bu flash bellekte yer aldığını kaydetti. 


*"EVİMİZE UYUşTURUCU MADDE KOYDULAR"*
Erdoğan, savunmasını şöyle sürdürdü: *''Bize yapılan bir komplodur. İhbar mektubu isimsiz, imzasız ve sahtedir. İhbarın kaynağı net olarak bulunamamıştır. Sahte mektubun dikkate alınması ve buna istinaden evlerimize baskın yapılması, bunun bir tertip olduğunu ortaya koymaktadır. Yapılan bilimsel testler, benim ve arkadaşlarımın uyuşturucu madde kullanmadığını ortaya koymaktadır. İstihbarat birimlerinin bile ele geçirmesi zor olan bilgiler, bizim evimizde bulunan flash bellek içinden çıkmıştır. Evde bulunan anahtarlar da bilgimiz dışındadır. Kapıcımız izindeyken evimize madde yerleştirme olayları meydana gelmiştir*.'' 


*"GüNLüKLER MASUMİYETİMİZİN KANITI"*
*Soruşturma safhasında intihar eden Yarbay Ali Tatar'ın günlüklerinin, masumiyetlerinin kanıtı olduğunu belirten Erdoğan, ''Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığına mensup personelin mesaisi yoğun geçmektedir. Bunun dışında 4 günde bir nöbet tutmaktayız. Bu durum, hırsızlık ve bu tip tertipler için uygun bir ortam hazırlamaktadır. Amaç, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerini, içinden çıktığı Türk milletinin gözünde küçük düşürmektir. Adeta bir dijital terör ortamı yaratılmıştır'' şeklinde konuştu*. 


Tahliyesini talep eden Erdoğan, savunmasını yaklaşık bir saatte tamamladı. Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Vedat Yılmazabdurrahmanoğlu'nun, ''Evinize kaç gün aralıklarla geliyorsunuz? Bulunan malzemeleri kim yerleştirdi, arama yapan polisler mi?'' sorusu üzerine Erdoğan, saat 07.00'den 21.00'e kadar gemide oldukları düşünüldüğünde böyle bir tertip yapılmasının mümkün olduğunu söyledi. Geceleri her gün bir kişinin evde kaldığını, olay öncesinde evde bir değişiklik hissetmediklerini ifade eden Erdoğan, *''Ele geçirilen malzemeleri birileri de yerleştirmiş olabilir, polis de arama sırasında yerleştirmiş olabilir. İkisi de mümkün*'' dedi. 


üye Hakim Oktay Kuban'ın, *''Polislerle her odaya birlikte mi girdiniz? Ele geçirilen dokümanın yedeğinin verilmesiyle ilgili size bir bilgi verdiler mi?'' sorusuna Erdoğan, ''Ben salonda bekledim. Benden ayrı olarak odalara baktılar. Ele geçirilen dokümanın yedeğinin verilmesiyle ilgili bize bilgi vermediler. Komşularımız el koyma işlemi sırasında yanımızdaydı''* yanıtını verdi. 


Avukat İrfan Sütlüoğlu'nun, aramalar esnasında buzdolabı dışında herhangi bir beyaz eşyaya bakılıp bakılmadığını sorması üzerine Erdoğan, buzdolabına 2-3 polisin baktığını ancak fırın ile bulaşık makinesine bakılmadığını söyledi. Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Yılmazabdurrahmanoğlu, duruşmanın 14 Mayıs Cuma günü saat 10.00'a ertelendiğini açıkladı. 

(AA)

----------


## bozok

*Genelkurmay’dan ıslak imza makinesi operasyonu*



*Ahmet TAKAN / avazturkcom / 4 Mayıs 2010

Albay Dursun üiçek'in irtica ile mücadele eylem planında imzasının gerçek olduğu 4 ayrı kurumda belgelenmesi Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın kuşkularını gidermedi.*


Askeri savcılığının araştırmalarına göre ,”suç unsuru bulunmayan” Albay Dursun üiçek'in imzasının nasıl taklit edildiği konusunda Genelkurmay Başkanlığı farklı bir araştırma yaptı. Sonuçta karargah ABD'de, imzaların mürekkebine kadar kusursuz taklit eden bir ıslak imza makinesinin olduğunu buldu. Bu bulgu ile Genelkurmay Başkanlığı hemen Gümrükler Genel Müdürlüğü’ne bir resmi yazı yazarak böyle bir ıslak imza makinesinin Türkiye'ye ithal edilip edilmediği sordu. Gümrükler Genel Müdürlüğü de Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na verdiği cevapta bu vasıfta 15 ıslak imza makinesinin Türkiye'ye ithal edildiğini bildirdi.

şimdi Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Türkiye'de bulunan bu *15 ıslak imza makinesi*nin kimlerin elinde ve nerelerde kullanıldığını araştırıyor.

Dursun üiçek ile ilgili bir not daha aktaralım. Askeri Savcılığın yaptığı araştırmaya göre, belgelerde Dursun üiçek'in parmak izlerine de rastlanmadı. Askeri kaynakların verdiği bilgiye göre belgelerde parmak izi araştırması *tam 45 parametre* üzerinden yapılıyor. Albay Dursun üiçek'in parmak izi 35 parametreye kesinlikle uymuyor.

*--Hassas istihbarat---*

Bir not da terör eylemlerinden…

Güneydoğu'nun yanı sıra Karadeniz hattında kanlı eylemlerini artıran bölücü terör örgütü PKK'nın yeni stratejisi de istihbarat birimleri tarafından tespit edildi. Kanlı terör örgütünün Ege hattında kanlı eylemlere hazırlandığı tüm askeri ve emniyet birimlerine bildirildi. İstihbarat birimleri özellikle Bodrum ve Marmaris gibi turistik yerlerde daha da hassas olunması konusunda uyarı yaptı.

*--Hilmi üzkök Köşk’te--*

Ara başlıktan sakın ha, Emekli Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök'ün Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ile görüşmek üzere Köşk’e çıktığını anlamayın. Okuyucularımıza Gül'ün askeri konularda yaptığı danışman ataması ile ilgili bir hatırlatma da bulunacağım. Bildiğiniz üzere Abdullah Gül, emekli Tümgeneral Emin Cihangir Akşit'i kendisine askeri danışman yaptı. Böylece Cumhurbaşkanlarına askeri konularda danışmanlık yapma hizmeti de *orgenerallikten tümgeneralliğe düşürülerek* tenzil-i rütbe yapıldı. Bunlardan daha da önemlisi Emin Cihangir Akşit'in kimliğindeki ince ayrıntı. Akşit, Hilmi üzkök ekibinden ve görevi sırasında eski Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın en güvendiği ve en samimi olduğu isimlerden biri.

Bilmem Arif'e tarif gerekli mi?


...

----------


## bozok

*Hem mürteci hem darbeci* 



*Ceyhun BOZKURT / avazturk.com / 5 Mayıs 2010

“Balyoz Planı” iddiasında kafalar iyice karıştı.*


Birinci Ordu’da düzenlendiği iddia edilen Balyoz Semineri’ne, irticacı oldukları gerekçesiyle, adları tasfiye edilecek subaylar listesinde bulunan üç kişinin de katıldıkları ortaya çıktı.


İddia, üetin Doğan’ın kızı ve damadının kurduğu internet sitesinde gündeme getirildi.


Kur. Bnb. Kenan KALAY, üğr. Bnb. Adem KARATAş ve Kur. Bnb. E. şeref HüCüPTAN, katıldıkları iddia edilen seminerde ve Balyoz adıyla yapılacak darbeden sonra tasfiye edilmesi planlanan üç subaydı. İddiaya göre, bu üç subay kendilerini TSK’dan irticacı oldukları gerekçesiyle ihraç edecek kişilerle birlikte kendilerine karşı darbe yapmayı planlamışlardı.


İşte internet sitesindeki o yazı ve iddialar:


*“Balyoz planı” ile ordudan atılacak irticacı subaylar seminerde “darbe müzakere ediyor”*




*Sözde Balyoz Harekat Planının EK-C eki irticai eğilimleri veya bölücü örgütlerle bağlantıları yüzünden TSK ile ilişiğinin kesilmesi öngörülen 832 personeli listeliyor (77 sayfa).*




*11 sayfalık ana “Balyoz Harekat Planı” belgesinde sözde darbe planı “özel seçilmiş, sınırlı sayıda personelin katılımıyla icra edilecek bir plan seminerinde denenecek ve müzakere edilecek” deniyor.*




*Hem 1. Ordu’da gerçekleşen Plan Semineri’ne katılan personelin tam listesi hem de EK-C listesi internette yayınlandığı için burada belirtmekte mahsur görmüyoruz.*




*Seminere katılanlar listesindeki 41., 67., ve 83. sıradaki isimlere bakın:*




*Kur.Bnb. Kenan KALAY, üğr.Bnb. Adem KARATAş, ve Kur.Bnb. E.şeref HüCüPTAN.*




*şimdi, EK-C’deki Sayfa 12 Sıra 1, Sayfa 42 Sıra 18 ve Sayfa 61 Sıra 9’a bakın:*




*Kur.Bnb. Kenan KALAY, üğr.Bnb. Adem KARATAş, ve Kur.Bnb. E.şeref HüCüPTAN.*




*Bu durumda “Balyoz planı”na inanacak olursak, irticai eğilimleri ile fişlenmiş ve ordudan atılacak personel “Balyoz darbe planı”nı müzakere etmek için özel olarak seçiliyor!*




*1. Ordu’da gerçekleşen Plan Seminerini düzmece Balyoz planı ile paketleyip aynı bavulda sunanlar yine bir amatörlük sergilemişler.*




*NOT: Halen TSK mensubu olan bu üç subayın adını bu belgeler internette yayınlandığı için açık olarak yazdık; yine de kendilerinden özür dileriz.*


...

----------


## bozok

*üapkın ilahiyatçı 'Eylem Planı'nda!* 



İRTİCAİrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı ile ilgili hazırlanan iddianamenin Ek Delil Klasörleri’nde ilginç bilgiler ve belgeler yer alıyor. Yüzlerce sayfalık belgelerden VATAN muhabirlerinin derlediği notlar şöyle: 

* üAPKIN İLAHİYATüI: İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı ile ilgili hazırlanan iddianamenin Ek Delil Klasörleri’nde, İlahiyatçı Prof. Dr. ş. F. ile ilgili şok iddialar yer aldı. üapkın olduğu belirtilen Prof. ş. F.’nin, yasak aşk yaşadığı dul genç bir kadınla çekilmiş uygunsuz fotoğraflarına yer verildi. ş.F.’nin ayrıca 3 ayrı kadınla da cinsel ilişki yaşadığı belirtildi. Bu şok görüntülerin Ergenekon tutuklusu Emekli Albay Mustafa Levent Göktaş’tan ele geçirilen 53 Nolu CD’de yer aldığı iddia edildi. Ek klasörlerde akademisyenin yüzü gizlenerek verildi.

* BİZİM İüİN DAİRE KURULDU: İrtica İle Mücadele Eylem Planı’nda imzası olduğu iddiasıyla tutuklanıp hapse gönderilen Albay Dursun üiçek’in telefon dinleme tutanakları da ek delil klasörlerinde yer aldı. üiçek ilk sorgusunun ardından tutuklanmış, 18 saat sonra da serbest bırakılmıştı. üiçek serbest kaldıktan sonra “sıra arkadaşım, kardeşimsin” diye hitap ettiği X bir şahısla yaptığı görüşmede, “Başkalarının savcısı da var, yanlış karar veriyorlar ondan sonra da eziliyorlar böyle” dedi. üiçek, serbest bırakıldıktan sonra Genelkurmay Bilgi Destek Daire Başkanlığı 3. Bilgi Destek şube Müdürlüğü görevinden alınarak, Deniz Kuvvetleri Harekat Başkanlığı’na Daire Başkanı olarak atanmıştı. Dursun üiçek, bir muvazzaf subay ile yaptığı görüşmede, bu görev değişikliğini, “Benim için daire kurdular” şeklinde değerlendirdi.

* BİLGİ VERMEDİM: Ergenekon operasyonlarından kısa bir süre önce yurt dışına çıkan Bedrettin Dalan’a operasyonların tüyosunun veridği iddia edilen MİT İzmir Bölge Başkanı üzel Yılmaz ifadesinde “Bilgiyi ben vermedim” dedi. Dalan oğlu Barış Dalan ile yaptığı görüşmeyi kabul eden Yılmaz, “Müsteşarlığın bilgisi dahilinde görüşmeyi yaptım” dedi.


8 Mayıs 2010 / *VATAN GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*TSK: üiçek Ankara’daydı…*



07 Mayıs 2010 / avazturk.com


*Müyesser YILDIZ*

*Bir haftadır Hasdal Cezaevi’nde tutuklu bulunan Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’le ilgili iddianamenin ek klasörlerinin basına sızdırılan bölümlerine göre, üiçek’in Erzincan’a gittiğine dair bir otel kayıt belgesi var.*


Oysa avukatlarının, tutuklanmasından hemen önce Mahkemeye, TSK’dan alınmış, üiçek’in belirtilen tarihte Genelkurmay’da görevinin başında olduğuna dair karargaha giriş, çıkışını belgeleyen resmi belgeleri sunduğu öğrenildi.


“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı”nı hazırlamakla suçlanan Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in, bu planın uygulanması için Erzincan’a gidip, halen Ergenekon’un Erzincan ayağı iddiasıyla açılan davada yargılanan sanıklarla görüştüğü de öne sürülmüştü. Albay üiçek, Erzincan’a kesinlikle gitmediğini, adı geçen kişilerin hiçbirisini tanımadığını söylediği halde, iddianamede üiçek’in 28 Mart 2009 tarihinde Erzincan’a gittiği bilgisine yer verildi. İddianamenin ekine ise üiçek’in Erzincan Halitpaşa Caddesi’nde bulunan Konak Mazlum Otel’de kaldığına dair otel kayıt dökümleri konuldu.


*“Ankara’dan ayrılmadım” belgeleri*


Bedrettin Dalan’ın 1 numaralı sanık, kendisinin de 2 numaralı sanık olarak gösterildiği iddianamenin kabul edilmesinden sonra Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek hakkında yakalama emri çıkarılmıştı. Bunun üzerine geçen hafta bugün Ergenekon davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne giden üiçek’in ifadesiyle birlikte mahkemeye yeni deliller sunduğu öğrenildi. üiçek, “ıslak imzalı belgede” parmak izinin olmadığına dair Jandarma Kriminal Dairesi’nin raporunun yanı sıra, 28 Mart 2009 tarihinde Erzincan’da değil, Ankara’da görevinin başında olduğuna dair resmi belgeler de sundu.


*Turgut Kazan başka Dursun üiçek buldu*


üte yandan halen Erzurum’da devam eden davada, “İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı”nı uygulama suçuyla yargılanan Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in Avukatı Turgut Kazan da, duruşmanın ilk gününde, başka bir Dursun üiçek’in varlığından söz etti. Erzincan’a gelerek bir otelde kaldığı öne sürülen Albay Dursun üiçek’e ait olduğu iddia edilen kimlik kaydını, kendi sekreterinin internet üzerinden sorguladığını belirten Kazan, otelde kalan Dursun üiçek’in SSK’lı ve 1977 doğumlu olduğunun anlaşıldığını söyledi. Kazan, “Benim sekreterim Dursun üiçek’in o olmadığını ortaya çıkarıyor da kolluk kuvvetleri niye aynı sorgulamayı yapamıyor” dedi.


...

----------


## bozok

*şaka gibi ama…*



*7 Mayıs 2010 / avazturk.com*

*Polisin, Dursun üiçek’in “Darbe Belgesi” soruşturmasında G.Kurmay’a ait bir telefon için de ‘önleme dinlemesi yapılsın’ talebi ortaya çıktı.*


İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı davasının ek klasöründeki belgeye göre, Ergenekon savcıları polisten, Dursun üiçek imzalı belgenin orijinaliyle gönderilen ihbar mektubunda adı geçen kişilerin araştırılmasını istedi.

Haberturk’ün haberine göre; İstanbul polisi, bu kişilerin özel telefonlarını tespit etti. Listede Genelkurmay Bilgi Sistem Destek Komutanlığı’na ait 0530 787.... numaralı telefon da vardı. Telefonun dinlenip dinlenmediği bilinmiyor.

*Polisten Genelkurmay’ı ‘önleme dinlemesi’ talebi*

Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in hazırladığı iddia edilen ‘İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’ ile ilgili İstanbul polisinin, emekli paşalara ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na ait bir telefonun, ‘önleme’ amacıyla teknik takibe alınmasını istediği ortaya çıktı.

DENİZ Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek tarafından hazırlandığı ileri sürülen “İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı”yla ilgili davanın soruşturma aşamasında polisin Genelkurmay Başkanlığına ait bir telefon ile eski Genelkurmay 2. Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun ve Harp Akademileri Komutanı Orgeneral Nusret Taşdeler’in kullandığı, eşinin üzerine kayıtlı telefonları dinlemek istediği ortaya çıktı.

İstanbul Valiliği aracılığıyla savcılığa gönderilen dinleme talebinde Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na ait bir telefon numarası ile 16 isme ait 23 ayrı telefonun takibi için izin istendi. Dinleme talebinde “Gelişen ani olaylar karşısında derhal müdahale edilebilmesi” gerekçe gösterildi.

*Telefonlar tespit edildi*

İSTEK Vakfı Başkanı Bedrettin Dalan’ın bir numaralı, Albay üiçek’in 2 numaralı sanık olduğu 7 sanıklı davanın 82 ek delil klasörü arasında çok çarpıcı bir belge yer aldı. “AK Parti ve Gülen’i bitirme planı” olarak da adlandırılan İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’yla ilgili savcılık, İstanbul Terörle Mücadele ve Organize Suçlar şube Müdürlüğü’nden araştırma yapmasını istedi.

Polis, araştırma sonucunda ihbar mektubunda adı geçen 16 isme ait 23 ayrı telefon numarası elde etti. Araştırmada Orgeneral Taşdeler’in eşine ait 505 779 ... .. nolu telefon ile yine Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Muhabere ve Bilgi Sistemleri Destek Komutanlığı’nın Türk Ocağı Caddesi Balgat Ankara adresine kayıtlı 0530 787.. .. nolu bir cep telefonu da tespit edildi.

Polis, söz konusu telefonların “örgüt adına kullanıldığı şüphesiyle” soruşturmanın şüphelisi de olan isimlere ait telefonların 3 ay süreyle dinlenmesi için Ergenekon savcılarından talepte bulundu.

*Dinlenmesi istenen isimler*

Ahmet Hicri Dinçerol, Ergin Saygun, Fehime Süeda Taşdeler, Ziya İlker Göktaş, Fuat Selvi, şükrü Kısadere, Erhan Sakallı, Tülay Bozkurt, Kazım Bozkurt, Mustafa Urhan, Rifat Sülük, Muharrem Mutlu Arıkan, Fatih Karacaer, İsmail Volkan şahin, Berrin Bal şahin, Halil İbrahim Turunç.


...

----------


## bozok

*ATMA EMRULLAH DİN KARDEşİYİZ*



27.4.2010


ABD’de eğitim alan polisleri haber yaptığımız günlerdi.

Odatv’de yazanlar büyük ses getiriyordu.

Ne mutlu ki yazılan hiçbir bilgi yalanlanmadı.

O günlerde Odatv’nin telefonu çaldı. Arayan üst düzey bir emniyet müdürüydü. Yazdıklarımızdan ötürü kendisine *“ajan”* gibi bakıldığını ancak ABD’de eğitim çalışmalarını iyi niyetle başlattıklarını söylüyordu. Ancak polis içinde bazı isimlerin bunu kötüye kullandığını anlatıyordu. 

*Adını verdiği ilk isim Emrullah Uslu idi.* Uslu’nun ABD’de yaptığı çalışmaların deşifre olması polislerin de kendisinden uzaklaşmasına neden oluyordu.

*ODATV SAYESİNDE*

Adı Utah’tan sızan gizli belgelerle gündeme gelen Emrullah Uslu’nun ABD’de kalışının hukuksuz olduğu Odatv’nin yaptığı haberlerle ortaya çıktı. Uslu, sonunda Türkiye’ye getirildi. Fazlaca deşifre olan Uslu, polisliği bıraktı. Yeditepe üniversitesi’nde akademisyenliğe başladı. Cemaat ile uzak görüntü veren bir tarzı benimsedi. Bu görüntü hem kendisi hem de cemaat için iyi oldu. ürneğin Uslu’nun lügatına sık sık 

*“Fethullahçı”* tabiri girmeye başladı. Oysa Utah’ta en yakın dostları onlar değil miydi? Yakın zamana kadar cemaatin gazetesi Zaman’da ve Today’s Zaman’da yazıları yayınlanmıyor muydu? Utah’ta en yakın dostları, ev arkadaşları cemaatin şakirtleri değil miydi?

İşte o Emrullah Uslu kendi gazetesi Taraf’tan Neşe Düzel’e bir röportaj verdi. Daha doğrusu Emrullah Uslu adıyla değil müstear ismi *“Emre Uslu”* adıyla....

Neşe Düzel de böylece fotoğrafını yayınladığı kişinin müstear ismini kullanarak gazetecilik tarihine geçti.


*ATMA EMRULLAH DİN KARDEşİYİZ*

Herkesin kendisi hakkında şüphelere sahip olduğu Uslu yine üst perdeden başladı konuşmaya. 

Ahmet Türk ve Enerji Bakanı Taner Yıldız’a’a atılan yumruğun Ergenekon projesi olduğunu anlattı. 

Buna kanıtı ne miydi?

*Taner Yıldız’a yumruk atan kişinin İP ile MHP’nin ortaklaşa düzenlediği bir mitinge katılmış olması. Evet olayın Ergenekon’a havale etmesinin kanıtı bu kadar basitti.* 

Emrullah Uslu yargılansa kendisi ile bulunacak kanıtlar bundan daha fazla değil miydi? ürneğin Uslu’nun çalıştığı üniversitenin sahibi bugün İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı nedeniyle hazırlanan iddianamenin bir numaralı sanığı olarak geçmiyor muydu? 

Uslu’nun gizli belgeleri sızdırdığını tezini beraber hazırladığı eski cemaatçi hocası söylememiş miydi?

Neyse...


*ERGENEKON MHP’Yİ KUşATIYOR MU?*

Emrullah Uslu üfürükçü gibi...

Attıkça atıyor...

*“Ergenekon MHP’yi kuşatmaya çalışıyor”* diyor.

Nedir kanıtınız?

Mehmet Haberal’ın oğlu ile eski bir albay MYK’ya girmiş. Albay eskiden MGK’da görevliydi, ayrıca 27 ülkeye görev nedeniyle gitmiş Ergenekoncu olmayacak da ne olacak diyor Uslu. Hemen başlıyor üfürüğe: “ MHP derin devletin kontrolüne giriyor”.

*KüRT-TüRK üATIşMASI*
Ergenekon Kürt-Türk çatışması çıkaracak, diyor Uslu. Bu sayede AKP’nin oyları düşürülecek.

Kanıtınız ne?

Hizbullah’ın derneği kapatıldı ayrıca yumruklar var, diyor Uslu.

Kısacası birikim yok, derinlik yok. 

Terörle Mücadele şubesi’nden bir cemaat dostu polisten stratejist yaratılırsa ancak bu kadar olabiliyor. 

Ortada kanıt yok... 

Aklına ne gelirse *“Ergenekon yaptı”* diyor. 

Son dönem karı-koca kavgasının bile Ergenekon’a bağlandığı bir politik Televole kültürünün ürünü O...

Bir dönem *“Allah’ın işi aklımız ermez”* diyen akademisyen yandaşların her yerde yükseldiği koşullarda yetişen bir yazar-akademisyen-belgeci tipi O...

O yüzden her sözün sonunda aynı şeyi söylüyor: *“Ergenekon’un işidir kesin bizim aklımız ermez”.*

Derin devleti sulandırma yarışması olsa şampiyonluğu çabalarından ötürü Uslu’ya verirlerdi. üaba göstermesi için bir şey yapmasına gerek var mı? Konuşması yeter...


*Barış Terkoğlu
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*İKİ CEMAAT BİRBİRİNE GİRDİ



29.4.2010
* 
*Prof. Dr. Haydar Baş’ın damadı Muharrem Bayraktar Yeni Mesaj gazetesindeki köşesinden, cemaatin yayın organı Zaman gazetesinin kendilerine karşı nasıl düşmanlık içinde olduğunu yazdı:*

“Zaman gazetesi her önüne geleni Ergenekoncu ilan etme noktasında o kadar paranoyak bir çizgiye ulaştı ki, bu çizginin bugünkü tavrı, ilerde dünya basınında örnek oluşturacak olaylarla dolu.

Dün yayınladıkları bir haberde bu örneklerin “en veciz” olanlarından biri vardı. Habere göre Ergenekonun tutuklu sanıklarından emekli Yüzbaşı Hasan Ataman çapraz sorgusunda Güven Hareketi toplantıları ile sorularla karşılaşmış. Savcı bu konuda kendisine birçok soru sormuş. Haberin devamı şöyle:

“ Hasan Ataman, ümraniye’deki bombaların sahibi olduğu ileri sürülen emekli Astsubay Oktay Yıldırım ile bir Güven Hareketi toplantılarında tanıştığını itiraf etti. üapraz sorgu Güven Hareketi toplantılarına birçok Ergenekon sanığına ev sahipliği yaptığını ortaya koydu. Güven Hareketi adı altında Sirkeci’de 2003 yılında başlayan seminerler 4 yıl boyunca yoğun bir tempoyla devam etti.

Güven toplantılarındaki ilginçlikler bununla bitmiyor. 2003’de Eminönü Sepetçi Kasrında başlayan seminerlerin ilk konuğu Ergenekon sanığı Doç. Dr. Emin Gürses. 30’un üzerinde toplantı yapan grubun seminerlerine birçok Ergenekon sanığı konuşmacı olarak katıldı.

Toplantılar ulusal basında neredeyse yer bulamazken Mesaj – Meltem TV seminerlere geniş yer vermişti. Bu yayınlarından dolayı Güven hareketi Başkanı Emekli Kurmay Albay Tamer Kumkale bir yazısında Meltem TV’ye teşekkür etmişti.” ( 27.04.2010, Zaman internet sayfası)

Haberin özeti böyle.

Zaman gazetesi olayı sonunda Meltem – Mesaj TV’ye bağladı!

B.k atmanın yeni yeni yöntemlerini çok mükemmel bir şekilde icra ediyor Zaman grubu.

Basına açık bir toplantıyı izlemek için oraya gelen yüzlerce kişi arasında birbirini ilk kez görüp tanışan, konuşan insanların olmasından doğal ne olabilir?

Orada da tanışmış olabilir başka bir yerde de. Savcının bu yöndeki sorgusundan yola çıkarak içinde Meltem TV’nin de geçtiği bir haber yapmak ancak Zaman grubuna yakışır.

Kaldı ki, Meltem TV haber merkezinden araştırdım, 30 toplantı yapılan Güven hareketinin hiçbir toplantısı haber yapılmamış!

Evet, yanlış okumadınız hiçbir toplantısı haber yapılmamış!

Sadece bir toplantısına kamera gönderilmiş haber değeri bulunmadığı için çekim bile yapılmamış!

Kaldı ki birçok bilim adamı, siyasetçi, strateji uzmanı “İstanbul Belediyesine ait bir tesis olan Sepetçiler Kasrı’nda” Ortadoğu’dan ABD’ye, Afganistan’dan, Kafkasya’ya birçok konuda konuşmuşlarsa ve bütün basını çağırmışlarsa bunun yayınlanmasından doğal ne olabilir ki?

Benim haberim olsa haber yapardım!

Adamlar PKK’nın lider kadrosu ile Kandil’de görüşüp haber yapıyorlar alkışlıyorsunuz, Sepetçiler Kasrı’ndaki konuşmaların haber yapılmasından rahatsız oluyorsunuz!

Kaldı ki ey Zamancılar! Haber yapılmamış! Yapılmamış bir haberi bile “yüksek gazeteciliğinizin gereği olarak” çamur atmakta kullanıyorsunuz. Bravo size!

şimdi gelelim olayın püf noktasına:

Haberde “Güven Hareketi başkanı olarak hem Samim Uygun’un, hem Emekli Albay Tamer Kumkale’nin” adı veriliyor.

Bir hareketin bir başkanı olur ya, neyse!

*Kim bu Albay Kumkale?*

Fethullah Gülen’in Fatih üniversitesi’nde uzun süre Tarih hocalığı yapmış bir emekli albay!

O dönem cemaatle çok yakın ilişkisi olmuş. Aldığım bilgilere göre Hocaefendi ile de birebir tanışmış.

Hatta Zaman gazetesinde defalarca haber değeri bulmuş bir isim. Kumkale’nin “Küresel Güçlerin Psikolojik Savaş Yönetmeler” adlı kitabı Zaman’ın 12 Eylül 2006 tarihli nüshasında geniş yer bulmuş.

1 Ekim 2007 tarihli Zaman gazetesi yine Kumkale ile mülakat yapmış ve
“Ordu Yardımlaşma Kurumundan hesap sorulsun” şeklindeki sözleri haber yapılmış.

Albay Kumkale’nin cemaate bağlı bir okulda çalıştığı, cemaatin bir gazetesine sık sık özel mülakat verdiği ve cemaatin lideri ile tanıştığı gerçeğinizden yola çıkarak “Güven toplantılarında cemaatin parmağını mı aramamız lazım?”

Zaman’ın habercilik mantığı olayı bu noktaya götürüyor. O, orada tanıştı, o onu gördü, filanca TV kanalı haber yaptı, filanca filan toplantıyı organize etti, o filanca filancayı övdü gibi kocakarı dedikodusu düzeyinde bir habercilik anlayışı ancak Zaman’a yakışır.

Bu arada Albay Kumkale’nin Meltem TV’ye teşekkür ettiği yazıyı bulamadım. Elinde olan varsa göndersin!

Bundan sonra birine teşekkür ederken dikkat edin, ayvayı yersiniz!”

*
Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BOğAZİüİ üNİVERSİTESİ KAYGILI*



29.4.2010

Boğaziçi üniversitesi'nden 61 akademisyen, Silivri'deki Ergenekon davası kapsamında uzun süredir tutuklu olan aydınlarla ilgili bir duyuru yayımladı.

*İşte o duyuru metni ve imza listesi…* 

"Biz, aşağıda imzası bulunan Boğaziçi üniversitesi öğretim elemanları,
Silivri'de görülen dava kapsamında yıllarla ölçülen sürelerdir tutuklu olan
aydınların durumunu hukuka ve insan haklarına olan saygımız çerçevesinde
kaygıyla izlediğimizi duyurmak istiyoruz.

Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi kararlarına göre tutukluluğun devamı için
"sanığın suçu işlediği hususunda şüphenin varlığı" şeklindeki genel
gerekçeler yeterli görülmemekte, kişinin davranışlarının kaçacağı, delilleri
karartacağı, veya tanıklara, mağdurlara baskı girişiminde bulunacağı yolunda
kuvvetli şüpheye neden olduğunun ayrıntılı biçimde gösterilmesi
gerekmektedir.

Sözkonusu aydınların çoğu için böyle nedenlerin bulunmadığı kanısındayız.
Kendileri serbestken haklarında basında çıkan suçlamalara ve açıklanan
iddianamede adlarının geçmesine karşın görevlerini olağan biçimde sürdüren
bu kişilerin kaçacaklarını düşündüren somut olgular yoktur. Bu aşamadan
sonra delillerin karartılması veya ilgililere baskı yapma olasılıkları da
gerçekçi görünmemektedir. Nitekim otuz civarında sanık için mahkeme heyeti
başkanı bu gerekçelerle tahliye yönünde oy kullanmaktadır.

Yasalar önünde herkes eşittir. Bilim adamı veya yazar olmak kimseye bu
anlamda bir ayrıcalık kazandırmaz. Yargılananlar mahkemece suçlu
bulunurlarsa kuşkusuz yasada belirtilen cezaya çarptırılacaktır. Fakat yakın
tarihimizde sanıklarının yıllarca tutuklu olarak yargılandıkları ve beraatle
biten davalar hatırlıyoruz. Hiç bir yurttaşımız için tutuklamanın bu şekilde
telafi edilmesi olanaksız fiili bir cezaya dönüşmesini istemiyoruz. Amacımız
kesinlikle adaletin yerine gelmesini engellemek değil, tam tersine,
ülkemizde evrensel hukuk ve insan hakları ilkelerinin tümüyle yerleşmesi
için bu bağlamda göze çarpan olumsuzlukların düzeltilmesi dileğimizi
seslendirmektir.

Kamuoyuna duyurulur.

Prof. Dr. Nermin Abadan Unat
Doç. Dr. Mehmet Akar
Doç. Dr. Deniz Albayrak-Kaymak
üğr. Gör. Nigar Alemdar
Prof. Dr. Ercan Alp
Prof. Dr. Kuban Altınel
Prof. Dr. Mahir Arıkol
Prof. Dr. Levent Arslan
Prof. Dr. Yaman Barlas
Prof. Dr. Ali Baykal
Prof. Dr. ümit Bilge
Prof. Dr. Taner Bilgiç
Prof. Dr. Neş'e Bilgin
Prof. Dr. Işıl Bozma
Doç. Dr. Osman Nuri Darcan
Prof. Dr. Ersan Demiralp
Doç. Dr. Ebru Diriker
üğr. Gör. Belgin Dölay
Prof. Dr. Günhan Dündar
Doç. Dr. Mahmut Ekşioğlu
Prof. Dr. Nihal Ercan
Doç. Dr. Emine Erktin
Y. Doç. Dr. Hamdi Erkunt
Doç. Dr. Burak Güçlü
Doç. Dr. H. üzcan Gülçür
Prof. Dr. Aydan Gülerce
Doç. Dr. Tunga Güngör
Y. Doç. Dr. Frederic Kerem Harmancı
Y. Doç. Dr. Kıvanç İnelmen
Prof. Dr. Zeynep Yasemin Kahya
Y. Doç. Dr. Günizi Kartal
Prof. Dr. Ali Rıza Kaylan
Y. Doç. Dr. Selcan Kaynak
üğr. Gör. Yasemin Keskiner
üğr. Gör. Verda Kıvrak
Doç. Dr. Duygu Köksal
Dr. Hayal Köksal
üğr. Gör. Dr. Ebru Muğaloğlu
Y. Doç. Dr. Mine Nakipoğlu
Prof. Dr. Nihan Nugay
Prof. Dr. Turgut Nugay
Prof. Dr. Rıfat Okçabol
Prof. Dr. İlhan Or
Doç. Dr. Nesrin üzören
Prof. Dr. Sumru üzsoy
Doç. Dr. Cengizhan üztürk
üğr. Gör. Müfide Pekin
Doç. Dr. Tonguç Rador
Prof. Dr. Sema Sakarya
üğr. Gör. Ayşe Nur Sankur
Prof. Dr. Bülent Sankur
Prof. Dr. Cem Say
Prof. Dr. Alpar Sevgen
Prof. Dr. Cevza Sevgen
Dr. Uğur Tandoğan
Prof. Dr. Aslı Tolun
üğr. Gör. Dr. Aylin ünaldı
Y. Doç. Dr. Mehmet Burçin ünlü
Doç. Dr. Cem Yalçın
Y. Doç. Dr. Levent Yıldıran
Prof. Dr. ünal Zenginobuz"
*
Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*UğUR DüNDAR İSMET BERKAN’I DOğRULADI!*



30.4.2010

Usta gazeteci *Uğur Dündar*, Nedim şener’in hayatını kaleme aldığı “*İşte Hayatım*” adlı kitabı nedeniyle TV programlarına konuk oluyor. Bu programlardan sonuncusu SkyTürk’te yayınlanan Enver Aysever’in programıydı.

Programın en ilgi çeken bölümü Dündar’ın Fetullah Gülen ile ilgili söyledikleriydi. “*Daha önce Fetullah Gülen’den takdir ve övgü dolu mesajlar, mektuplar aldığını*” belirten Dündar sonrasında cemaatin hedefi haline nasıl geldiğini anlattı. Ancak konumuz bu değil…

Dündar, Aysever’in bir sorusu üzerine bakın ne diyor: “Biz o el bombaları (ümraniye bombaları – MAG) ortaya çıktığında büyük bir heyecanla habere sarıldık. Hatta ben hemen arkadaşımızı Beşiktaş adliyesinde göndererek savcı Zekeriya üz’le görüşmesini istedim. *üz, arkadaşımıza 3-4 ay sonra davanın birçok önemli isim etrafında genişleyeceğini biraz daha beklememiz gerektiğini* söyledi. Ancak iddianame bittiğinde gördüm ki benim gibi hayatı boyunca çetelerle, mafyayla, yasadışı oluşumlarla hiçbir ilgisi olmayan hatta onlarla mücadele etmiş birinin çeteler içindeki bazı insanlarla arkadaş gibi gösterilmiş. O noktada bu iddianameye olan inancımı kaybettim”. (Vatan Gazetesi, 30 Nisan 2010)

Yani üzel Savcı Zekeriya üz, daha bombalar ortaya çıktığında (!) “davanın 3-4 ay sonra birçok önemli isim etrafında genişleyeceğini, biraz daha beklenmesi gerektiğini” söylemiş!

Gelin bu çok önemli ipucunu değerlendirebilmek için Ergenekon soruşturmasının ilk günlerine gidelim…

“Danıştay saldırısından hemen sonra Dışişleri Bakanı *Abdullah Gül’e polis bir şema getirir. Bu şemada, Danıştay saldırganı dahil bugün tutuklu olarak cezaevinde bulunan bütün Ergenekon şüphelileri yer almaktadır.* Sadece onlar mı, daha fazlası da var şemada. Ama ilk ağızda Danıştay saldırısı ile çok sonra İstanbul’da başlayacak olan Ergenekon soruşturması arasında somut bir bağlantı kurulamıyor. Emniyet ilk gün getirip Abdullah Gül’e sunduğu istihbari bağlantıları *savcılara sunamıyor, delillendiremiyor*”. (İsmet Berkan, Etrgenekon’un Yakın Tarihi 5, Radikal, 9 Nisan 2008)

“Bu şema, aynı zamanda Ergenekon’un ‘çete’ tarafını oluşturan, silahlı-külahlı işlere karışanların şemasıydı. Aslında Abdullah Gül çok kararlıydı, ‘Haydi’ dedi, ‘*Bana anlattığınızı delillendirip savcıya da anlatın, hepsi yakalansın, yargılansın*’. Bu açık talimata rağmen poliste işler umulduğu kadar hızlı gitmedi. Danıştay saldırganının dahi Ergenekon’la ilişkisini kurmayı başaramadı polis ve savcılık”. (İsmer Berkan, Ergenekon bir rövanş mı?, Radikal, 4 Temmuz 2008)

“O dönemde, Murat Yetkin’le birlikte Ankara’da çok önemli bir güvenlik yetkilisiyle sohbet ediyorduk, o yetkili bize ‘Savcı bulunamıyor’ dedi, ‘Elde pek çok şey var ama savcılar soruşturmaktan çekiniyor.’ *Nasıl olduysa İstanbul’da Zekeriya üz isimli bir savcı bulundu*”. (İsmet Berkan, Ergenekon bir rövanş mı?, Radikal, 4 Temmuz 2008)

üzetlersek… 

“Danıştay Saldırısı oluyor, polis Abdullah Gül’e şu anda tüm tutukluların içinde yer aldığı bir şema getiriyor, polis ilk ağızda Danıştay saldırısı ile sonradan başlayacak olan Ergenekon soruşturması arasında bir bağ kuramıyor, savcılara sunamıyor, delillendiremiyor. Ama Gül kararlı, ‘bir savcı bulun, hepsini anlatın, hepsi yakalansın, yargılansın’ diyor. Bu açık talimat sonunda nasıl olduysa bir savcı, Zekeriya üz bulunuyor”. (İsmet Berkan) 

Sonra tuhaf bir şekilde ümraniye bombaları bulunuyor! 

“Uğur Dündar Savcı üz’e bir muhabirini gönderiyor. üzel Savcı üz, ‘davanın 3-4 ay sonra birçok önemli isim etrafında genişleyeceğini biraz daha beklenmesi gerektiğini’ söylüyor. (Uğur Dündar)

şimdi bu bilgilerden sonra kendi kendimize sesli olarak soralım mı? 

Ortada bir soruşturma mı var, yoksa tertip mi?


*Mehmet Ali Güller
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*ERHAN GüKSEL BUNUN HESABINI SORAR*



30.4.2010

*Erhan Göksel*'i Türkiye tanıyor.

Son 25 yılın siyasi gelişmelerinin içindeki önemli isimlerden biri.

Sırasıyla *Turgut üzal, Mesut Yılmaz, Tansu üiller, Süleyman Demirel, Necmettin Erbakan* vs. hepsiyle çalıştı.

*Verso Strateji*'nin sahibiydi.

Partilere, liderlere, yerli ve yabancı şirketlere araştırmalar yapar, raporlar hazırlardı.

Bir gün...

22 Ocak 2009 günüydü...

*Ergenekon*'un 11'inci dalgasında gözaltına alındı.
Ve medyada bildik suçlayıcı yayınlar başladı.
Neler yazılmadı, neler söylenmedi ki hakkında.
Ergenekon örgütü için lobi faaliyeti yaptığı bile dile getirildi!
4 günlük gözaltından sonra salıverildi.
Erhan Göksel serbest kalınca anladı ki, hayatında pek dostu- arkadaşı yokmuş. Hepsi bir yerlere sinmişti.
Bir dönem evinden çıkmayan bugünün yandaş gazetecileri bile kaybolmuşlar; bir geçmiş olsun bile dememişlerdi.
Erhan Göksel üzüldü ama çok da üzerinde durmadı.
Ama...
Ama bir acı kayıp onu yıktı.
Oğlunun başına gelenleri kabul edemeyen *Tevfik Göksel*, oğlu salıverildikten 3 ay sonra vefat etti.
Erhan Göksel "*babam benim gözaltına alınmama dayanamadı*" diye açıklama yaptı.
Durun.
Bitmedi.
Tarih 12 Mayıs 2009.
Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürütenler, Erhan Göksel'in İş Bankası'ndaki kasalarının açılmasına karar verdi. Bir şey çıkmadı kasalardan.
Fakat.
Aramalar, gözaltılar ve gazete ile TV’de çarşaf çarşaf hakkında akla hayale gelmeyecek "*haberler*" Erhan Göksel'i iflas ettirdi.
Bir yıl boyunca kimseden iş alamadı.
İş yaptıkları korkup bir daha çalışamayacaklarını söyledi.
Erhan Göksel iki çocuğuna, eşine ve onlarca çalışanına bakmak zorundaydı.
Didindi. Koşturdu. Her kapıyı çaldı.
Olmadı. Karşısına hep Ergenekon gerekçesi çıkarıldı.
Ve…
Erhan Göksel babasından sonra işini de kaybetti.
Gözaltına alınmasından tam bir yıl sonra Türkiye'yi terk etti.
*ABD*'den iş bulmuştu.
üç aydır memleketinden uzakta; bir acı vatanda ekmek peşinde koşturuyor.
Türkiye ile ilgisini kopardı.
Ancak geçtiğimiz gün Türkiye'den gelen bir haberi gözü yaşararak dinledi.
Haber şuydu:
Ergenekon 4'üncü İddianamesi açıklandı.
Bu iddianame Erhan Göksel için ne diyordu biliyor musunuz:
*"Kovuşturmaya Yer Yoktur."*
Sözü uzatmaya gerek var mı?
İnsan hayatı bu kadar ucuz mu?
Erhan Göksel'e birilerinin bir özür borcu yok mu?
Ve o birileri bunun hesabını vermeyeceklerini mi düşünüyor?
Yanılıyorlar.

*Odatv.com

*

----------


## bozok

*'Teğmenlere suikast davası'* 



*Subaylar: “Bu dava 9 teğmenin parlak istikballerine pırıl pırıl yaşamlarına yapılan bir suikasttır”* 

Amirallere suikast iddiasıyla tutuklanan teğmenler ilk kez hakim karşısına çıktı. İddialara öfkelenen genç subaylar “Bu dava 9 teğmenin parlak istikballerine pırıl pırıl yaşamlarına yapılan bir suikasttır” dedi

Amirallere suikast girişimi” iddialarına ilişkin 9’u tutuklu 19 sanık hakkında açılan davanın ilk duruşması, dün yapıldı. İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görülen davanın ilk duruşması, tutuklu sanıkların kimlik tespiti ile başladı. İddianamenin okunmasının ardından savunmasını yapan deniz Teğmen Fatih Akın, 33 yıla kadar hapis cezası istemiyle yargılandığını hatırlatarak, yargılandıkları davanın “amirallere suikast davası” değil “teğmenlere suikast davası” olduğunu söyledi. Akın, “9 teğmenin parlak istikballerine pırıl pırıl yaşamlarına yapılan bir suikasttır” dedi.

Hiç kimsenin siyasi, dini, sosyal, etnik kökenleri hakkında bilgi toplamadığını belirten Teğmen Faruk Akın, söz konusu belgenin sahte olduğunu, bu belgeyi hazırlayan kişilerin askeri yazım kurallarını bilmediğini öne sürdü. Söz konusu belgenin nereden geldiği belli olmayan bir flash bellekten çıktığını savunan Faruk Akın evlerindeki aramada ele geçirilen dijital verilerin imajlarının alınmadığını da söyledi.

Evinde yapılan aramada buzdolabın arkasındaki motorda bulunan mermi ve patlayıcı maddeleri ilk defa arama esnasında gördüğünü söyledi. Kendilerine bu suçlamayı atmak isteyen kişilerin yapılan aramadan 2-3 gün önce evlerine girerek suç unsuru malzemeleri bıraktıklarını iddia eden Faruk Akın, apartman görevlisinin de bu konuya ilişkin ifadesinin olduğunu söyledi.

Suikast düzenleneceği iddia edilen amirallerin isminin yer aldığı kağıda ilişkin de açıklamalarda bulunan Faruk Akın, “Notu buruşturup atmışlar. Böyle bir eylemde bulunacak olsak, bu notu aklımızda tutamayacak kapasitede insanlar mıyız? Notu neden imha etmeyelim” dedi. Davanın bir başka tutuklu teğmeni Sinan Efe Noyan da hakkındaki tüm iddiaların iftira olduğunu söyledi ve “Bu iddiaların sahibini Allah’a havale ediyorum” dedi.

*ALKIşLARLA KARşILANDILAR*

Komutanlarına suikast düzenlemek ve yasadışı örgüt üyesi olmak iddasıyla tutuklu yargılanan 9 teğmen Hasdal’daki askeri tutukevinden Beşiktaş’taki adliyeye getirildi. Teğmenler Adliye önünde “Türkiye sizinle gurur duyuyor” diye bağıran yakınları tarafından alkışlarla karşılandı. Bir grup ise yurtsever subaylara tertip düzenlendiğini ileri sürdü.


*Tatar ailesinin müdahil olamadı*

DuruşmayI, davanın soruşturma aşamasında intihar eden Yarbay Ali Tatar’ın eşi ve kardeşleri de izledi. Tatar ailesi davanın soruşturma süresince uğradıkları haksızlıklar nedeniyle müdahil olmak istediklerini belirtti. Ali Tatar’ın ağabeyi Ahmet Tatar, kardeşinin 5 Aralık 2009’da tutuklandığını, bu tutukluluğun hiçbir maddi kanıta dayanmadığını savundu ve Ali Tatar’ın serbest bırakıldıktan sonra 18 Aralık 2009’da tekrar tutuklandığını anlattı.

“Bu haksız uygulamayı kabul edemeyen kardeşi Ali Tatar’ın hayatına son verdiğini” ifade eden Ahmet Tatar, “Kardeşimin psikolojisi bu olaylardan olumsuz yönde etkilenmiştir. Soruşturma safhasında ele geçirilen belgelerin kimler tarafından yazıldığı, nerelere servis edildiğini bilme hakkımız olduğunu düşünüyorum. Ali Tatar adına ve hukuk adına müdahil olmak istiyoruz” dedi.

Talebi görüşen mahkeme heyeti, Yarbay Ali Tatar’ın yakınlarının davaya müdahil olarak katılma talebini reddetti.



*VATAN GZT.* / 08.05.2010 Cumartesi

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz ve unutulan manşetler!*


 

*“Balyoz darbe planı”*nın 2003 yılında hazırlandığı söyleniyor, bu planın yıllardır ve hala yürürlükte olduğu suikast, askeri kamyonda bomba gibi iddialarla ortaya konuyor ama daha hala yazının başlığındaki sorunun cevabı bilinmiyor.

Bilinen; TüBİTAK’ın *“orijinal olabileceği yönünde”* görüş bildirdiği *“Balyoz, Suga, Oraj, üarşaf, Sakal isimleriyle”* anılan planlara ait belge ve CD’ler için Askeri Savcılık Bilirkişisi’nin hazırladığı ve İstanbul Başsavcılığına teslim ettiği rapor.

Bu raporda yukardaki isimlerle anılan planların (içinde *“cami bombalama”, “kendi jetini düşürme”* gibi iddiaların da) yer aldığı 11 ve 17’inci CD’lerin *“gerçek olmadığı yönünde gerek teknik, gerekse askeri yazım usul ve yöntemleri açısından kuvvetli delillerin bulunduğu; CD’lerin hazırlanış saatinden kullanıcı isimlerine, tarih ve içeriklerin değiştirilmiş olduğu”* anlatılıyordu. 7 Mayıs Cuma, haberleri olduğu gibi veren bazı gazetelerde bu rapor yayımlandı.

Ama nedense: Tokat’taki terör saldırısına, genç öğrenci Serap’ın ölümüne ve zavallı anacığının onun yanıklarını tedavi umuduyla *“kendi derilerini feda etmesine”* neden olan PKK’nın molotof kokteyline, kamyondaki bomba ve suikast iddialarına, Güneydoğu’daki mayın döşeme ve karakol saldırılarına daha ilk anda canının istediği anlamı yükleyerek yazan ve PKK’nın üstlendiği olayları bile çekinmeden günlerce TSK’ya mal eden, gerçek ortaya çıktığında ise (ki hepsinde çıktı ve bu olaylar* “hepsi”* de değil) bunları kendisi yapmamış gibi yoluna devam eden gazetede (veya gazetelerde) o olaylar gibi günlerce manşetlerden yayımlanmadı. Hatta hiç yayımlanmadı.

Oysa iki ay kadar önce, 1’inci Ordu Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılık Bilirkişi’nin henüz soruşturma bitmeden, belgelerin incelenmesi tamamlanmadan aceleyle ve varsayıma dayanarak yaptığı *“Bu belgeler gerçekse Balyoz bir darbe planıdır”* açıklamasını günlerce “*Askeri Savcılık da karar verdi. Balyoz darbe planıdır”* diye çarşaf çarşaf yazmışlardı. Bu haber Cuma günü gazetelerinde yoktu ama sürmanşette orduya karşı tepki yaratacak bir haber bulunmuştu.

Cumartesi de yoktu ama manşet üstünde yine orduya tepki yaratacak bir haber vardı.

Tamam henüz *“doğru nedir”, “TüBİTAK ile Askeri Savcılık Bilirkişisi raporları nasıl oluyor da birbirinin tam aksi olabiliyor”* gibi soruların cevabı belli değil ama dürüst habercilik; istediğin şeyler söylendiğinde günlerce manşetten yayımlamak, kurumları suçlamak, hesap sormak, istemediğin durumları ise gizlemek midir?

Veya örneğin *“Serap’a molotof atanlar PKK’lı değilmiş, ağabeyi söyledi”* deyip, ağabeyi *“böyle bir şey söylemedim”* dediğinde tekzibi gizlemek midir?

*“Tokat saldırısını PKK değil başka örgütler yaptı”* diye yazıp PKK’nın üstlenmesine rağmen aynı imaları sürdürmek midir?

Gazeteci *“dikkatli ve sorumlu”* olmalıdır ama bugünlerde aynı dikkat okuyucuya da çok gerekiyor. 

(Not: Henüz yargı süreci devam ediyor ama bittiğinde eğer bu cdlerin gerçekle ilgisinin olmadığı anlaşılırsa, bugüne kadar köşelerinden ve ekranlardan “bu iddialara inanmayanlar da ergenekoncudur” veya “destekçisidir” gibi inciler yumurtlayan, kendi meslektaşlarını bile utanmadan, sıkılmadan suçlayan gazetecilerin ne yapacağını merak ediyorum.)

***

*Bir de Erzincan haberi*

Cumartesi günü Akşam gazetesinin manşet haberi şöyleydi:

_“Dursun üiçek’in Erzincan’da Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner’le buluştuğu iddiasının delili olarak sunulan otel müşteri listesindeki Dursun üiçek; 33 yaşında, inşaat şirketi sahibi bir iş adamı. Ortağı Erzincanlı olduğu için sık sık bu otelde kaldığını söylüyor”..._ 

Haberin yanında iş adamının fotoğrafı da vardı. Bu benzetme nedeniyle arkadaşlarının kendisine *“komutanım”* demeye başladığını anlatmış.

Aslında gülünecek durum yok ama okuyunca dayanamayıp gülmeye başladım. Bakalım daha neler duyacağız?

 
*Ruhat MENGİ* / VATAN GZT. / 10.5.2010

----------


## bozok

*Subaylara ahlaksız tuzak* 



*'Kaos Planı' iddianamesinin ek klasörlerinde çarpıcı bir iddia yer alıyor.*

Buna göre, Gölcük, Karamürsel, Altınova, Yalova ve Orhangazi hattında bulunan bazı otellerde üst rütbeli subaylar fuhuş ve uyuşturucu tuzağına düşürülerek, bağımlı hale getiriliyor.

Ardından da askeri gizli bilgiler elde ediliyor. Daha vahimi ise bu ranttan en büyük payı Deniz Kuvvetleri ve o bölgenin jandarma personelinin aldığı iddiası.

Ek klasörlerin 39. klasörü 5. sayfasında Ulusal Kanal İstihbarat şefi Ufuk Akkaya'nın bilgisayarında yapılan aramalarda ele geçirilen "Bir pislik çemberi ki sormayın 1" isimli word dosyası yer alıyor. Dosya "Bir pislik çemberi ki sormayın. Korkunç iddia: Beşinci sınıf otellere kadın peşine giden üst rütbeli askerler, uyuşturucu müptelası yapılıyor. İşte size uyuşturucudan kadın ticaretine uzanan tüyler ürpertici kirli bir öykü!" ifadeleriyle başlıyor.

Yazının devamında bu otellere giden subayların Deniz Kuvvetleri ve Jandarma personeli ile sıkı diyalogları olduğu öne sürülüyor. 4 sayfalık mektubun ilerleyen kısımlarında ise "Gölcük, Karamürsel, Altınova, Yalova ve Orhangazi hattında bulunan Yağmur Otel, Gültekin Otel, üamlık Otel, Kristal Otel ve Yayla Otel. Bu otellerin ortak özellikleri Rus, Moldovya ağırlıklı kadınların satıldığı, fuhuş yapıldığı ve esrar ile eroinin de satıldığı yerlerdir. Aynı zamanda casusluk faaliyetleri de yapılmaktadır." yazısı bulunuyor.

Bu geniş hat üzerindeki büyük organizeyi oluşturan ve bu organizeden en büyük rantı sağlayanın Deniz Kuvvetleri ve o bölgedeki Jandarma personelinin olduğu kaydedilen dosyada, özellikle Deniz Kuvvetleri personelinden buralara gelip-giden subay ve astsubayların yabancı uyruklu bu kadınlara askeri sırları da anlattığı ve uyuşturucu bağımlısı haline getirildikleri ileri sürülüyor. Ayrıca, o bölgedeki Jandarma personelinin de bu işlere göz yumduğu ve menfaat sağladığı anlatılıyor. Mektupta organizasyonun içerisinde bulunan askeri ve sivil kişilerin de isimlerine yer verildiği yazıyor. Ancak isimler iddianamenin ek klasörlerinde bulunmuyor. 



(Zaman)


10.5.2010 */* *VATAN GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*'üiçek'le Tanışmak İstemiyoruz'*

 

*Cihaner, davanın 'İrtica ile Eylem Planı' davası ile birleştirilmesi talebine tepki gösterdi.*

Erzincan'daki ''silahlı terör örgütü'' davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner, ''Saraydan kız kaçırma kaç bölüm bilmiyorum ama 'Erzurum'dan dosya kaçırma bölüm 2' ile karşı karşıyayız'' dedi. 

Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen davanın bugünkü oturumunda, Mahkeme Başkanı Mustafa Karatay, ara karar öncesinde sanıklara söz hakkı verdi. 

Duruşmada söz alan tutuklu sanıklardan Cihaner, daha önce esasa yönelik savunma yapmayacağını söylediğini, ancak diğer sanıklar için birkaç hususa değineceğini ve iddia makamının, dava dosyasının İstanbul'a gönderilmesi yönündeki talebini değerlendirmek istediğini ifade etti. 

İddia makamının, dava dosyasıyla ilgili talebini doğru bulmadığını dile getiren Cihaner, şunları kaydetti: 

''Saraydan kız kaçırma kaç bölüm bilmiyorum ama 'Erzurum'dan dosya kaçırma bölüm 2' ile karşı karşıyayız. Bu dava dosyasının Dursun üiçek'in yargılandığı davayla hiçbir bağı bulunmamaktadır. Dursun üiçek'in, iddianamede belirtildiği gibi Erzincan'a gelmediği anlaşılmıştır. Erzincan'a geldiğine dair bir delil yoktur.'' 

Kendisinin Erzincan'da cemaatlere yönelik düzenlediği operasyonların, Dursun üiçek imzalı ''İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı'' ile ilgili bir ilgisi olmadığını öne süren Cihaner, Erzincan'da yürütülen soruşturmaların gerekçelerinin farklı olduğunu ifade ederek sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü: 

''Sözün bittiği yerdeyiz. Burada insanlar savunmalarını yaparken, ayetlere başvurdular. Bu soruşturmayı yapan, gizli tanıklardır. Savcılığın hiçbir katkısı yoktur. Bu soruşturmanın hedefi benim. Sistem benimle yüzleşsin. Sistem sizin arkanızda.'' 

Mahkeme heyetinin söz verdiği sanıklardan Eskişehir İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Recep Gençoğlu da atılı suçların hiçbirini kabul etmediğini belirterek, tahliyesini talep eti. 

-üSTEğMEN ERGUT, GüZYAşLARINI TUTAMADI- 

Tutuklu sanık Erzincan İl Jandarma İstihbarat şube Müdür Yardımcısı üsteğmen Ersin Ergut da dava dosyasının İstanbul'a gönderilmesi durumunda mağdur olacakları savundu. 

Evli ve 3 küçük çocuğu olduğunu belirten Ergut, ''Erzurum'da tutuklu bulunduğu sürede, çocuklarımı haftada bir görürken, dava dosyasının İstanbul'a gönderilmesi durumunda artık çocuklarımı da göremeyeceğim'' diyerek gözyaşlarını tutamadı. 

Ersin Ergut'un ağlaması üzerine, duruşma solunda bulunan bazı sanık yakınlarının da gözyaşlarını tutamadığı görüldü. 

Tutuklu sanık Erzincan İl Jandarma İstihbarat şube Müdürü Binbaşı Nedim Ersan da iddia makamı tarafından dava dosyasının İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine gönderilmesi talebinin hukuka aykırı olduğunu iddia etti. 

Tutuklu sanık Astsubay Esirger de tutuklu olması nedeniyle maaşını 3'te 1 oranında alabildiğini, bu nedenle ekonomik sıkıntı yaşadığını belirterek, dava dosyasının İstanbul'a gönderilmesi durumunda ekonomik sıkıntısının daha da artacağını ifade etti. 

Yaylabaşı Karakol Komutanı Astsubay Murat Yıldız ise hakkındaki suçlamaların hiçbirinin maddi delili olmadığını savunarak, tahliyesini talep etti. 

Yıldız, ailesinin ve yetim olması nedeniyle kendisinin baktığı 13 yaşındaki bir yeğeninin bu dava nedeniyle mağdur olduğunu da belirterek, ''3 çocuğum var ve 1 yetim yeğenime bakıyorum. Ancak ben tutuklandıktan sonra eşim bakamadığı için yetim yeğenimi yurda vermek zorunda kaldı'' dedi. 

Astsubay şenol Bozkurt da hakkındaki suçlamaları kabul etmediğini belirterek, mağdur edildiğini savundu. 

-''HAYATIMDA KİMSEDEN AMAN DİLEMEDİM''- 

MİT Erzincan şube Müdürü şinasi Demir ise kendisinin görevini yaptığı için yargılandığını öne sürdü. 

İddianamede üzerine atılı suçları kabul etmediğini kaydeden Demir, ''Hayatımda kimseden aman dilemedim. Burada da dilemeyeceğim. Ben görevimi yaptım. Bununla ilgili gerekli belgeleri mahkemeye heyetine sundum. Tahliyemi istiyorum''' diye konuştu. 

MİT mensubu Sadri Barkın İnce ve Kıvılcım üstel de suçlamaları kabul etmediğini, kendilerinin sadece verilen görevleri yerine getirdiğini ifade ederek, tahliye talebinde bulundular. 

Tutuksuz sanıklardan Erzincan İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Ali Tapan da görevini yaparken hukukun dışına çıkmadığını, kendisiyle ilgili ortaya atılan suçlamaların sadece gizli tanık beyanlarından ibaret olduğunu öne sürdü. 

Tapan, kendisine yöneltilen suçlamaları kabul etmediğini belirterek, beraatını talep etti. 

-''DURSUN üİüEK'LE TANIşTIRILMAK İSTEMİYORUZ''- 

Tutuksuz sanıklardan Yaşar Baş, kendisinin Dursun üiçek'i tanımadığını, bu nedenle dava dosyasının İstanbul'a gönderilmesi yönündeki talebi eleştirerek, şöyle dedi: 

''Biz bu dosyada daha önce gizli tanıklar aracılıyla Dursun üiçek ile sürekli tanıştırılmak istendik. Bu olmadı şimdi de dava dosyası İstanbul'a gönderilerek üiçek'le tanıştırılmamız isteniyor. Biz Dursun üiçek ile tanışmak istemiyoruz.'' 

Baş, ayrıca kendisinin bu davada yargılanması nedeniyle ailesinin olumsuz etkilendiğini belirterek, ''Benim çocuğum çevresindekilerle, 'baban Ergenekoncu' diyenlerle kavga ediyor. Bu mağduriyetin giderilmesini ve beraatımı istiyorum'' dedi. 

Mahkeme Başkanı Mustafa Karatay daha sonra ara kararları açıklamak üzere duruşmayı saat 23.00'a erteledi. 



10.05.2010 / *İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Nerede bu devlet?*



*Kayseri eski İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz, yargılandığı davada, “Biz suç örgütüysek devlet nerede” diye sordu.*

6'ncı Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen duruşmaya tutuklu sanıklar Albay Cemal Temizöz, Cizre eski Belediye başkanı Kamil Atak, Abdulhakim Güven, Adem Yakin, Hıdır Altuğ, Kukel Atak ve Temer Atak katıldı.

Duruşmada Albay Cemal Temizöz, 15 sayfalık yazılı savunmasını dosyasına konmak üzere mahkemeye verdi.

Temizöz daha sonra sözle savunma yaptı.

Temizöz savunmasında şunları söyledi:

*"Bu suç örgütünün amacı nedir? Personelim ve geçici köy korucularıyla olağan birlikteliğim nasıl örgütün yapısı olur? 1993 tarihinden sonra benimle ilgili ne gibi irtibatlar tespit edilmiştir, bunlar suç örgütü olmaya yeterli midir, işlenmesi amaçlanan suçlar için ne tür araç gereç donanım ve lojistik gibi temin edilmiş bir yeterliliğe sahibiyiz. ürgüt gibi görevlilerin teşkilatlanması nasıl? Bu yönde bir açıklama getirilmelidir. Her şey afakidir. Kanunda suç tanımı ile korunan kamu güvenliği ve barışıdır. Devletin varlığına anayasaya düzenine karşı suç işleyen PKK'ya karşı mücadelen eden bizlerden suç örgütü, olursa o zaman Devlet nerede?"*

Temizöz, konuşmasının sonunda tahliyesine karar verilmesini istedi.

...

----------


## bozok

*BAşSAVCI’NIN KONUşMALARI YİNE SERVİSTE*



4.5.2010

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı *Aykut Cengiz Engin*’in telefonlarının Ergenekon savcılarının talebiyle dinlendiği geçtiğimiz aylarda epey konuşuldu. şimdi o dinlemelerde yapılan kayıtlardan bazılarının internete “*düşmesi*”, bugünkü Yeni şafak gazetesinde de yer alması, o kayıtların yasalara aykırı olarak imha edilmeyip servis edildiğini ortaya çıkardı. 

*Hürriyet yazarı Mehmet Y. Yılmaz bu günkü yazısının “Kanunu takmayan savcı ve polisler!” başlıklı bölümünde bu konuda şunları yazdı:* 

“DüN bir internet sitesinde İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin’e ait olduğu iddia edilen bir telefon konuşması kaydı yayımlandı.

Eminim ki bugün bazı gazetelerde de bu kayıt ile ilgili haberler yayımlanacaktır.
Telefon konuşması kaydının gerçek mi, kurmaca mı olduğunu bilebilmeme olanak yok.

Ama eğer bu konuşma gerçek ise nasıl elde edildiğini tahmin edebilmek zor değil.

Hatırlayacaksınız, Başsavcı’nın telefonları, kendisine bağlı olarak çalışan savcıların isteğiyle “yasal olarak” dinlenmişti.

Başsavcı ile ilgili olarak bu kayıtlara dayanılarak bir dava açılmadı.
Yani yasaya göre görüşme kayıtlarının imha edilip durumun bir tutanak ile Başsavcı’ya bildirilmesi gerekiyordu.

Durumun süresinin içinde Başsavcı’ya bildirilmediğini biliyoruz. Eğer bu kayıt gerçek bir kayıt ise görüşme tutanaklarının imha edilmediğini, ileride kullanılmak üzere saklandığını da öğrenmiş olacağız.

Demek ki kanunların uygulanmasını gözetmekle görevli olanlar, en başta kanunların kendilerine emrettiği hususların gereklerini yerine getirmemişler. Kanunun dışına çıkmışlar.

Ya savcılıkta ya da savcılık emriyle dinlemenin gerçekleştirildiği emniyette kanunu takmayan birileri var. Kayıtları saklıyorlar ve sonra medyaya servis ediyorlar.

Adalet Bakanlığı’nın, Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu’nun bu işin üzerine gitmesi gerekiyor.

Bunun nasıl mümkün olabileceğinin ciddi bir şekilde soruşturulması gerekiyor.
Görevdeki bir Başsavcı’nın bile başına bunlar gelebiliyorsa, biz sıradan vatandaşların temel anayasal haklarını kim koruyacak?”

üte yandan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin, kendisine ait olduğu iddia edilen ses kaydına ilişkin, “*Tamamen montaj ve teknik imkanlar kullanılarak oluşturulmuş bir kayıttır*” dedi.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BU EK KLASüRLER BAşBAKAN'IN CANINI SIKACAK



4.5.2010
* 
*Ergenekon Davası* savcıları tarafından hazırlanan 4. iddianame geçtiğimiz hafta *İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi* tarafından kabul edildi.

İddianamede sanıklar arasında Aydınlık Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni *M. Deniz Yıldırım* ve Ulusal Kanal İstihbarat şefi *Ufuk Akkaya* da bulunuyor. Her iki isim de “*Ergenekon terör örgütüne üyeliği*” isnatıyla birlikte “*özel hayata ilişkin görüntü ve sesleri ifşa etmek, özel hayatın gizliliğini ihlal etmek, hukuka aykırı olarak kişiler verileri kaydetmek, kayda alınan konuşmaları basın, yayın yoluyla yayınlanmak*” gibi iddialarla suçlanıyorlar.

Bu suçlamalarda bahsedilen konu; Aydınlık dergisinde yayınlanan, *Başbakan Erdoğan’ın telefon konuşma kayıtları.* Hatırlanacağı gibi Aydınlık; Başbakan’ın Mehmet Ali Talat ve işadamı Remzi Gür ile yaptığı telefon görüşmelerini yayınlamış, bu olay gündeme damgasını vurmuştu.

Bu görüşmelerde en çok tartışılansa; *Başbakan-Remzi Gür telefon kayıtlarıydı.* Buna göre; Erdoğan, işadamı arkadaşı Remzi Gür’le yaptığı telefon görüşmesinde, ABD’de okuyan kızı Sümeyye’nin sıkıntıda olduğundan bahsediyordu. O konuşmada meşhur bir “*20-25*” tabiri vardı. 

Evet, Başbakan’ın talep, Remzi Gür’ün ise kabul ettiği 20-25’in ne olduğu konusunda kafalarda soru işareti yok.

Ancak…

Asıl merak konusu şu: *Ergenekon savcıları, iddianamenin ek klasörlerini hazırlarken, bu telefon görüşmesinin tapesini, -diğer iddianamelerde yapıldığı gibi- ekleyecekler mi?*

Eğer bunu eklerlerse Başbakan’ı kızdırmış olmayacaklar mı? Başbakan’ın 20-25'lik konuşması Türk halkının daha geniş bir kesimine mal olmayacak mı?


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*SAVCI CİHANER üRGüTüNü AüIKLADI: THü



6.5.2010
* 
*Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi*'nde görülen davanın ikinci duruşmasında, tutuklu sanıklarından Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcı* İlhan Cihaner* savunmasına başladı. Başsavcı Cihaner, kendisinin önce savunma yapmayı düşünmediğini ancak iddianamenin yazılış tarzı ve kamuoyunda kesin suçlu olarak algılanmaması için savunma yapacağını belirtti.

Savunmasına bir anı anlatarak devam eden Cihaner, şunları söyledi: *''12 Eylül sürecinde bir uçak kaçırma olayına ilişkin yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında pek çok aydın kişi gözaltına alındı. Bu kişilerden birinden zorla örgüt ismi söylemesi istendi. O da THü ismini verdi. Karadenizli bir kişiydi bu. ürgütün ismi de 'Titrek Hamsi ürgütü' idi. Sonuçta soruşturmada gözaltına alınan bu kişi de dahil tüm şüpheliler serbest bırakıldı. Bu olay, trajikomik bir anı. Burada da bir örgüt var. Ama bu örgütün adı GTü, daha doğrusu GTTü yani Gizli Tanık Terör ürgütü.*''

Tutuklu sanık Başsavcı Cihaner, bu davada lehlerine olan hiçbir delil toplanmadığını ifade ederek, ''ülkenin yararına herhangi bir örgüt kursam bunu, yaptırımı ne olursa olsun söylerim. Hele hele benim yaptığım işler nedeniyle aylardır tutuklu olan insanlar varsa bunu rahatlıkla söylerim'' diye konuştu.

Tehditle de suçlandığını söyleyen Cihaner, ''Tehditle suçlanıyorum. Ama bu konuda herhangi bir tespit yapılmamış. Buradaki insanların sadece üçünü tanıyorum'' dedi.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BU CİNAYETİN BEDELİNİ İKİ GAZETECİ üDüYOR*



07.05.2010 

Hürriyet yazarı Sedat Ergin, *Hrant Dink* cinayetinde Emniyetin sorumluluğunu anlatan iki kitabın iki yazarı hakkında da dava açılmış olmasına isyan etti. Milliyet’ten *Nedim şener*’in 32.5 yıl hapsi, Vatan’dan *Kemal Göktaş*’ın 5 yıl hapsi isteniyor. 

Sedat Ergin “*içimden yükselen çığlığı yazının tepesine başlık olarak koydum*” dedi ve “*Kemal ve Nedim Türk adaletine feda olsun*” başlıklı yazısında şunları yazdı:

“Hrant Dink cinayetinin “Büyük Ağabey”i Erhan Tuncel, 24 Ekim 2004 tarihinde Trabzon’daki McDonald’s’ın bombalanması eyleminden sonra polis tarafından bir otomobilde sorgulanışını şöyle anlatıyor:
“Bana ‘üok büyük ceza yatarsın, her şeyden haberimiz var. Yasin Hayal’in yerini bize söyle’ dediler. Bu konuda yardımcı olursam kendilerinin de bana yardımcı olacağını söylediler. Ben de olaydaki bombayı kendimin hazırladığını, Yasin Hayal’in bombayı koyduğunu tüm ayrıntılarıyla anlattım.”


*SEN TEMİZ BİR TüRK GENCİSİN
*
Arabada Tuncel’i sorgulayan polislerden biri de Trabzon Emniyeti İstihbarat şubesi’nden Muhittin Zenit’tir. 

“Büyük Ağabey”, Zenit’le ilişkisini anlatmaya devam ediyor: 

“Hayal 30 Ekim 2004 tarihinde İstanbul ilinde yakalandı. Muhittin Zenit ile buluştuk. Bana ‘Bundan sonra sen bir devlet görevlisisin, kontrolümüz altındasın. Aileni araştırdık, temiz bir Türk genci olduğunu tespit ettik. Bundan sonra illegal bir şeyde görmek istemiyoruz, her konuda bize haber vereceksin’ dedi.” 

Zenit’in ifadesiyle bu “temiz Türk genci”nin illegal işlerin pek dışında kalamadığı sonradan Hrant Dink cinayetiyle ortaya çıkmıştır. Tuncel, cinayeti azmettirdiği iddiasıyla ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası talebiyle yargılanmaktadır. ünümüzdeki pazartesi günü Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nde 14’üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görülecek olan Hrant Dink cinayeti davası duruşmasında sanık olarak bir kez daha adaletin karşısına çıkacaktır bu genç. Tuncel’in Dink öldürüldükten sonra İstanbul Emniyeti’nde verdiği ifadeden yaptığımız yukarıdaki alıntıyı, Kemal Göktaş’ın “Hrant Dink Cinayeti/ Medya ,Yargı, Devlet” başlıklı kitabından aktarıyoruz.


*HAYAL’DEN POLİSE NEZAKET ZİYARETİ 
*
Vatan Gazetesi’nin Ankara Bürosu’nda yargı muhabiri olan Göktaş’ın kitabında, Tuncel’in polisle olan içlidışlı ilişkisini gösteren pek çok çarpıcı belge var. Göktaş’ın tespitlerinin ortaya koyduğu çıplak gerçek şudur: 

Tuncel, McDonald’s bombalamasındaki suçunu itiraf etmesine karşılık polisler tarafından Savcılığa teslim edilmemiş, yasal dayanağı olmayan bir uygulamayla kendisine cezai bağışıklık bahşedilerek muhbir haline getirilmiştir. 

Yasin Hayal, Trabzon’daki nöbetçi mahkeme tarafından 11 ay sonra garip bir şekilde serbest bırakılınca elini kolunu sallayarak dışarı çıkmış ve “Trabzon Emniyeti’nin resmi muhbiri” Tuncel’in teşvik ve gözetimi altında Hrant Dink cinayetinin hazırlığına girişmiştir.

Kitaptaki “kara mizah” kategorisindeki bir olay, Yasin Hayal’in tahliye olduktan sonra Trabzon Emniyeti’nin Terörle Mücadele birimine nezaket ziyaretlerinde bulunmasıdır. 

Göktaş’ın kitabı Hrant Dink cinayeti üzerindeki en kapsamlı çalışmalardan biri olarak karşımıza çıkıyor. Kitap, Emniyet, Jandarma, MİT ve Trabzon Adliyesi’nin nöbetçi hakimlerinin sorumluluklarını çarpıcı bir şekilde gözler önüne seriyor. Göktaş’ın hepsinin kusurlarına eşit mesafede yaklaşan objektifliği ve cesareti gerçekten takdire değer. 

Kitabın sayfaları arasında dolaşırken Hrant Dink’in nasıl göz göre göre öldürüldüğüne zaman zaman dehşete düşerek, zaman zaman da öfkelenerek tanık oluyorsunuz. 


*GüKTAş İüİN 5 YIL HAPİS İSTENİYOR 
*
Bu kitabı yazan Kemal Göktaş’ın yargılandığını biliyor muydunuz? Göktaş’ın davası, önümüzdeki salı günü, yani Dink duruşmasından bir gün sonra İstanbul İkinci Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi’nde* 11 Mayıs günü görülecektir.

Meslektaşımızın yargılanmasının nedeni, Tuncel muhbir yapıldığı sırada Trabzon Emniyet Müdürü olan eski Emniyet İstihbarat Dairesi Başkanı Ramazan Akyürek’in ve Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nün kendisi hakkında ayrı ayrı suç duyurularında bulunmuş olmalarıdır. Savcılık, bilirkişi raporlarından sonra Göktaş hakkında yasaklanan bilgileri açıklama suçundan 3 yıldan 5 yıla kadar hapis cezası talebiyle dava açmıştır. 

Dink cinayetinde ihmali görülen herhangi bir Emniyet mensubu hakkında henüz hiçbir adli işlem yapılmamıştır. Yalnızca dönemin Trabzon İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Ali üz yargılanıyor. Kendisi hakkında iki yıl hapis cezası talep ediliyor. Dink davası ağır bir tempoda seyrederken bir başka gazeteci Milliyet muhabiri Nedim şener, yine Dink cinayetiyle ilgili yazdığı bir kitaptan dolayı üç ayrı davada sanık sandalyesinde oturuyor. Kendisi için toplam 32.5 yıl hapis talep ediliyor. 

şener hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunanlar arasında şu tesadüfe bakın ki, Muhittin Zenit’in de ismi var. Görüleceği gibi bu cinayetin bedelini öncelikle iki Türk gazetecisi ödüyor. Dün akşam saatlerine doğru bu satırları noktalarken içimden yükselen çığlığı yazının tepesine başlık olarak koydum.”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BALYOZ BELGESİNİN SAHTE OLDUğUNU GüSTEREN KANITLAR*



8.5.2010

ünceki gün Balyoz Planı’na ilişkin basında çıkan haberler kamuoyunda geniş yankı buldu. Bilirkişi raporları Balyoz Planı olarak bilinen planlar serisinin geçek olmadığı kanaatine vardı.

Peki o bilirkişi raporlarının dayanak noktası neydi?

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nın “Kısıtlama Kararı” uyarınca, sanık avukatlarına Bilirkişi Raporları bugüne kadar verilmedi. Yapılan itirazlar sonucu 2 Askeri Bilirkişi Raporu ve TüBİTAK Raporu avukatlara verildi.
Söz konusu bilirkişi raporlarında şunlar yazıyordu:

1.,



Tarayıcınız bu resmin gösterilmesini desteklemiyor olabilir.

Raporlarda sadece CD’ler üzerinden bir belgenin gerçekliği hakkında kanaaate varmanın yanlış olacağı anlatıldı. Günümüz teknolojisi ile istenilen tarihe uygun dosyanın hazırlanabildiği vurgulandı. Ayrıca mevcut askeri bbelgeler üzerinde de oynamaların yapılabildiği vurgulandı.

2.



Tarayıcınız bu resmin gösterilmesini desteklemiyor olabilir.

11 ve 17 numaralı CD’lerin birer gün ara ile hemen hemen aynı saatlerde hazırlandığı bunun da sahtecilik ihtimalini artırdığı söylendi.

3.



Tarayıcınız bu resmin gösterilmesini desteklemiyor olabilir.

CD’lerin kullanıcı adı bölümünde bilinen uygulamaların aksine sanıkların isimleri ad ve soyadları ve arada boşluk bırakarak yazıldığı gözlendi.

4.



Tarayıcınız bu resmin gösterilmesini desteklemiyor olabilir.

Yapılan incelemede CD verisi olarak görülen Balyoz, Suga, üarşaf, Sakal, Oraj planlarının hiçbir zaman yazıcı çıktısının alınmadığı görüldü. Bu durum mantık dışı bulundu.

5.



Tarayıcınız bu resmin gösterilmesini desteklemiyor olabilir.

Planların eki olarak görülen dosyalardan bazılarının yazdırılma tarihi, belgenin yaratılma tarihinden eski görülüyordu. Bu durum belgelerin tarihleriyle oynandığını açıkça gösteriyordu.

6
.


Tarayıcınız bu resmin gösterilmesini desteklemiyor olabilir.

Belgelerde dikkat çeken bir diğer nokta 8-9 kez yaratıldığı adla kaydedilen belgenin, son kayıtta isminin değişmiş olması. ürneğin “Komutanın Kapanış Konuşması” belgesi 9 kez bu isimle kaydedildikten sonra 10. kez “Kiliseler ve Sinagoglar” adıyla kaydedildi.

7.



Tarayıcınız bu resmin gösterilmesini desteklemiyor olabilir.

Belgelerin askeri usul ve kurallara uygun hazırlanmamış olduğu da tespit edilen bir diğer noktaydı.

8.



Tarayıcınız bu resmin gösterilmesini desteklemiyor olabilir.

Belgenin iki yerinde bilirkişi açıkça montajı tespit etti. CD’de bulunan “EK A (GüREVLENDİRMEDE YETKİLİ PERSONEL).doc belgesi askeri yazım kuralları dahilinde oluşturulmuş bir belgeydi. üst bilgi kısmına bakıldığında aslında askeri bir belge olan bu kısım başka bir belgenin eki iken Balyoz Planı içerisine monte edilerek kullanılmıştı. “MİLLİ MUTABAKAT HüKüMETİ.doc” belgesinde de aynı montajın yapıldığı üst bilgi ile belgelendi.

9.



Tarayıcınız bu resmin gösterilmesini desteklemiyor olabilir.

TüBİTAK raporu bilirkişisi belgelerin gerçek olmadığına tüm bu bulguların sonucunda vardı.

Ancak Danıştay cinayetinde varlığı ve neye denk düştüğü tartışılan TüBİTAK raporunu gören bir kısım medya, Balyoz Planı’nı delillerle sahte olduğunu kanıtlayan bu raporu görmedi.

Planı günlerce gerçek izlenimi ile yayınlayan ve bunun ardından da onlarca askerin tutuklanmasına neden olan Taraf Gazetesi de raporu görmeyenler arasındaydı.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Son Ergenekon dalgası: 30 gözaltı* 

*Konya polisinin yürüttüğü yaklaşık 10 ilde düzenlenen eşzamanlı operasyonda Ergenekon örgütü ile bağlantısı olduğu iddia edilen 30 kişi gözaltına alındı.*

*DHA /* 14.05.2010 Cuma *10:42* 

Konya'da geçen yıl nisan ayında 6 kişinin tutuklandığı suç örgütü operasyonu kapsamında 11 ilde evlerinde arama yapılan yaklaşık 30 kişi delillerin incelenmesinin ardından gözaltına alındı.

Adana üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığının talimatı ile Konya Emniyet Müdürlüğü Kaçakçılık ve Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü ekipleri, geçen yıl Konya ile aralarında İstanbul, Ankara, Antalya, Isparta'nın da bulunduğu 10 ilde toplam 37 kişinin evinde arama yaptı.

Toplanan delillerin incelenmesinin ardından Savcı, şüphelilerin yakalanarak ifadelerinin alınması talimatını verdi. Konya merkezli yürütülen operasyonda, bu sabah harekete geçen ekipler, Konya'da bir doktorun da aralarında bulunduğu yaklaşık 30 kişiyi gözaltına aldı. şüphelilerin alınan ifadeleri doğrultusunda Adana'ya gönderilme ihtimallerinin bulunduğu bildirildi.

Operasyonun geçen yıl 16 Nisanda Konya merkezli olarak yapılan ve 6 kişinin tutuklandığı suç örgütü operasyonu ile ilgili gerçekleştirildiği öğrenildi. Tutuklanan kişilerin Ergenekon soruşturmasında gözaltına alınanlarla bağlantılı olarak faaliyet gösterdiği öne sürülmüştü.



...

----------


## bozok

*Erzincan dosyasında bir garip ortam kaydı* 



*‘Yazıcıoğlu gizli tanık olduğu için öldürüldü’*

*Kemal Göktaş / 13.5.2010 / VATAN GZT.* 

Erzincan’daki Ergenekon iddianamesinde yer alan bir ortam dinlemesinde BBP lideri Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu’nun MİT görevlileri tarafından gizli tanık olduğu gerekçesiyle öldürüldüğü iddia ediliyor. Kayıtta konuşanlardan biri aynı davanın gizli tanığı.

Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner ile 3. Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk’in yargılandığı Ergenekon davası dosyasına sürpriz bir ortam dinlemesi kaydı girdi.

Asıl adının Abdulvahap Güllü olduğu ortaya çıkan ve soruşturma dosyasında hem şüpheli sıfatıyla yer alan hem de “gizli tanık Erzincan” olarak geçen kişiyle Gülen cemaatinin üst düzey bir sorumlusu olduğu anlaşılan bir kişi ve yine cemaate ait bir kolejin müdürü arasında geçtiği belirtilen konuşmaların ortam dinlemesi yoluyla kayda alındığı ortaya çıktı. Mahkeme kararıyla yapılan bu kayıtta üniversite öğrencisi gizli tanık Erzincan, kendisini Kurtoğlu Cemaati ve Fethullah Gülen evlerine silah yerleştirmeye zorladıklarını iddia ettiği MİT görevlilerinin bir helikopter kazasında ölen BBP lideri Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu’nun “gizli tanık” olduğu için öldürüldüğünü söylediklerini iddia ediyor.

*İfadesinde anlatmamıştı*

Ortam dinlemesi kaydında gizli tanık Erzincan’ın konuştuğu kişi tarafından yönlendirilmeye çalışıldığı dikkat çekiyor. Konuşmalarda Başsavcı Cihaner’den “yargılanan savcı” olarak bahsediliyor ve çeşitli suçlamalarda bulunuyor. Ancak konuşmanın yapıldığı belirtilen 22 Ekim 2009 tarihinde henüz Cihaner hakkında dava açılmamıştı.

Kayıtta, ayrıca gizli tanık Erzincan, savcılıkta verdiği ifadede söylemediği bazı ilginç iddialarda da bulunuyor. Cemaat evlerine komplo hazırlığı için MİT mensuplarıyla tanıştırılmasına “rektör”ün aracılık ettiğini anlatan Erzincan, 3. Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk ile de bir “Babalar Günü”nde görüştüğünü iddia ediyor. Babalar Günü’nün “dikkat çekmemesi” için seçildiğini ileri süren gizli tanık, Emniyet’in içinde de bazı Ergenekoncular olduğunu öne sürüyor. MİT mensuplarının kendisinden cemaat evlerine “Hizbullah kitapları, silah ve kamera” koymasını istediklerini ileri süren gizli tanığa, cemaat yetkilisi “Okuduğun risaleler sayesinde bu imtihandan başarıyla çıktın” diyor. Gizli tanık, cemaat evlerinde çok sayıda asker ve polisin kaldığını da anlatıyor ve kendisine bu kişilere yönelik olarak komplo hazırlaması için 800 bin TL’lik çek verildiğini, bunu kabul etmeyince de açık çek verilerek kendisinin doldurmasını istediklerini öne sürüyor. 

Gizli tanığın, ortam dinlemesinde ileri sürdüğü bu iddiaların daha sonra savcılıkta ifade verirken neden kendisine sorulmaması dikkat çekti.

*Yazıcıoğlu iddiası*

Erzurum özel yetkili Başsavcı Vekili Taner Topsakal’ın havalesiyle Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nden İstanbul’a gönderilen dava dosyasına giren CD çözümüne göre, tanık Erzincan, Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu hakkındaki iddiasını ise şöyle anlatıyor:

Erzincan: Abi... Onlar Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu’nu uyarmışlar.

Y Erkek (Cemaat yetkilisi): üyle mi..? Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu’nu onlar mı şey yaptılar?

Erzincan: Abi şöyle diyeyim. Sana anlattım dedim korkutma veya korkutma amaçlı şekilde... Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu’nu ilk şey çıkartan işte bu belgelere göre, bunlar şey kapısından götürmüşler abi. Bu Emniyet, şu Adliye ya... şöyle bir kapısı var. şurdan arasa şuraya yanaştığında, kimse görmedi gizli tanığı. Bunlar kendileri anlattığına göre, ama şuraya geldiğinde, yanaştığında kapı, açıklık olduğu için gizli tanığı görüyor. O şoförü MİT’miş herhalde. İkinci duruşmada Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu’nu şu kapıdan götürmüş. Yani kale kapısından götürmemiş. Yemekhaneye gitse direk yapışıyormuş kapı. üldükten sonra MİT’in biri şey çekiyor.

Y Erkek: Yani onun gizli tanık olduğunu anlıyorlar.

Erzincan: Bizi batıran bu diye.

Y Erkek: Bizi bu batırdı diye ona suikast yaptılar.

Erzincan: Ama güvenlik adamı bizimkiler yakında çıkartır falan.

Y Erkek: Hala onlar içerde onlara sahip mi çıkıyorlar?

Erzincan: Onlar kendileri de anlamadı. Onlar girdiğinden beri haber paramı alamıyorlar. Ne alamıyorlarla yardım mı alamıyorlar?

Y Erkek: Bunlar aslında memur mu? Bizzat devlete mi çalışıyorlar? Yoksa bunlar bir mafya türü şey mi?

Erzincan: Gurup oluşturmuş abi.

Y Erkek: Bunlar herhangi bir devletten maaş mı alıyorlar?

Erzincan: Maaşı devletten alıyorlar zaten.

Y Erkek: O Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu’nu kendileri ’Biz hallettik’ dediler mi?

Erzincan: Evet abi.

Y Erkek: Nasıl yaptıklarını...

Erzincan: Nasıl yaptınız falan dedim ben ona. Bu yaptığını böyle anlattı.

Y Erkek: Olayı nasıl yaptıklarını anlattı.

Erzincan: Evet, bizi ele verenlerin hepsi... 

...

----------


## bozok

*Büyükelçi de 'Zirve' duruşmasında* 



14.05.2010 - 10:40 / Gazeteport

*Malatya'daki Zirve Yayınevi'nde biri Alman uyruklu 3 kişinin öldürülmesiyle ilgili davanın 26. duruşmasına Almanya'nın Ankara Büyükelçisi Eckart Cuntz da katıldı*

*MALATYA -* Malatya'daki Zirve Yayınevi'nde biri Alman uyruklu 3 kişinin öldürülmesiyle ilgili davanın 26. duruşması Malatya 3. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde başladı. 


Duruşma nedeniyle sabah saatlerinden itibaren adliye çevresinde yoğun güvenlik önlemi alındı. Tutuklu sanıklar, jandarma ve polis ekiplerinin güvenlik önlemleri altında adliyeye getirildi. 


Duruşmaya, sanık yakınları, aralarında öldürülen Alman uyruklu Tilman Ekkehart Geske'nin eşi Susanne Geske'nin bulunduğu maktul yakınları, müdahil avukatlar, yerli ve yabancı basın mensupları katıldı. Almanya'nın Ankara Büyükelçisi Eckart Cuntz da duruşmaya izlemek üzere Malatya Adliyesine geldi. 


** 
Müdahil avukatlar korumalarıyla geldi. 

*OLAY*
Malatya'da, 18 Nisan 2007'de, Zirve Yayınevi'nde çalışan Alman uyruklu Tilman Ekkehart Geske ile Necati Aydın ve Uğur Yüksel bıçaklanarak öldürülmüş, zanlılardan Salih Gürler (20), Cuma üzdemir (20), Hamit üeker (19) ve Abuzer Yıldırım (19) olay yerinde yakalanmıştı. 


üçüncü katın penceresinden kaçmaya çalışırken düşerek yaralanan Emre Günaydın, İnönü üniversitesi Turgut üzal Tıp Merkezindeki tedavisinin ardından çıkarıldığı mahkemece tutuklanmıştı. 


Tutuklu sanık Emre Günaydın'ın olaydan yaklaşık 2 yıl sonra ceza evinde cumhuriyet savcısına verdiği ifadenin ardından olayın azmettiricileri olduğu gerekçesiyle Varol Bülent Aral ve Zirve Yayınevi çalışanı olduğu belirtilen Hüseyin Yelki tutuklanmıştı. Yelki, 22 Mayıstaki, Aral da 20 Ağustostaki duruşmalarda tahliye edilmişti. 



Eklenti 85 
üldürülen Alman uyruklu Tilman Ekkehart Geske'nin eşi Susanne Geske. 


(AA)

----------


## bozok

*üzkan Ve Balbay'dan 'Kaset' Yorumu*

 

İkinci Ergenekon davasının İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmasında sanıkların talepleri alındı.

CHP Genel Başkanlığından istifa eden Deniz Baykal ile ilgili kasete değinen Tuncay üzkan üzkan, "Böyle bir tuzağın her zaman karşısında dururum" diye konuştu. 

Türkiye'de internet ortamından elde edilen ve hukuk dışı olduğunu iddia ettiği belgelerin delil olarak kullanıldığını kaydeden Mustafa Balbay da, Deniz Baykal ile 
ilgili kaseti bu duruma örnek olarak gösterdi. 

SANIKLARIN TALEPLERİ ALINDI 

İkinci "Ergenekon" davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Levent Göktaş, Dink davasının sanıklarıyla telefon bağlantısı olup olmadığının araştırılmasının istendiğini hatırlatarak, "üyle bir irtibat yok. Toplu iğnenin başı, ucu kadar bir irtibat yok" dedi. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada sanıkların talepleri alındı. 

Duruşmada söz alan Tuncay üzkan, mahkemenin Susurluk Raporu'nu Başbakanlık ve eski Başbakan Mesut Yılmaz'dan istediğini hatırlatarak, "Susurluk Raporu'nu ilk ben yayınladım. Orijinalini getirsen ne olur? Bu yargılamayı 
geciktirmek değil de nedir? Başbakanlık bu raporu kamuoyuna açıkladı" dedi. 

Susurluk ile ilgili yaptığı haberlerden dolayı davanın sanıklarından İbrahim şahin'in kendisini görünce arkasını döndüğünü ve konuşmadığını ifade eden üzkan, ancak bu davada şahin ile birlikte yargılandığını anlattı. 

CHP Genel Başkanlığından istifa eden Deniz Baykal ile ilgili kasete de değinen üzkan, "Böyle bir tuzağın her zaman karşısında dururum" diye konuştu. 

-MUSTAFA BALBAY- 

Tutuklu sanık Cumhuriyet Gazetesi yazarı Mustafa Balbay da, 
"yargılandıkları davanın iddianamesinin Atatürk, Kurtuluş Savaşı ve Kuvayı Milliye ile bir sorunu olduğunu" savundu. 

Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'nin bir terör yuvası olarak gösterilmeye 
çalışıldığını iddia eden Balbay, toplam 80 ülkeye gittiğini ve 8 gezi kitabı yazdığını söyledi. 

Balbay, "Gittiğim her yerde Atatürk'ü gördüm. Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'nin Atatürk posteri vermesi dahi ek klasörlere delil olarak konuldu. Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'ni terör örgütü merkezi göstermek gibi sınırları aşan bir durum var" 
dedi. 

Türkiye'de internet ortamından elde edilen ve hukuk dışı olduğunu iddia ettiği belgelerin delil olarak kullanıldığını kaydeden Balbay, Deniz Baykal ile 
ilgili kaseti de bu duruma örnek olarak gösterdi. 

Balbay, Türkiye'nin siber suçlarla ilgili uluslararası sözleşmeyi imzalamadığını belirterek, mahkemeye bu sözleşmenin imzalanması için ortam yaratması çağrısında bulundu. 

"Birleştirilmesi beklenen yeni davalarla Silivri'nin yargılama kampından toplama kampına dönüştürüldüğünü" ileri süren Balbay, "Başka davaların da gelmesiyle burası toplama kampına çevriliyor. Eğer başka davalar da gelecekse 
beni Aşkale'ye sürün, daha rahat ederim. Sizden talebim, burayı toplama kampı olmaktan kurtararak dağıtma kampı haline dönüştürün" diye konuştu. 

-KARARGAH EVLERİ SORUşTURMASI- 

Tutuklu sanık Cengiz Köylü ise "sahte çürük raporu" soruşturması kapsamında tutuklu olan askeri hakim Ahmet Zeki üçok'un "Ergenekon" soruşturması kapmasında tutuklandıktan sonra mahkemeye verdiği itiraz 
dilekçesinin bazı kısımlarını okudu. 

Köylü, üçok'un 2 Nisan 2010'da Nöbetçi İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine verdiği dilekçede, Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığınca yürütülen İşçi 
Partisi/Karargah Evleri soruşturmasında eksiklik olmadığını, çok ayrıntılı ve usulüne uygun olarak yapıldığını belirttiğini söyledi. 

Köylü'nün duruşmada özetleyerek okuduğu üçok'un dilekçesi şöyle: "Askeri savcılığımız Karargah Evleri soruşturması kapsamında yaklaşık 200 kişinin telefonlarını mahkeme kararı ile dinlemiştir. Yaklaşık 100 kişiyi 
şüpheli ve tanık sıfatı ile dinlemiştir. 20 kadar kişiyi gözaltına almış, 1 pilot kurmay yarbayı tutuklamıştır. 300'e yakın kişinin geçmişe yönelik telefon 
HTS'lerini incelemiştir. İşçi Partililerin içerisine mahkeme kararı ile gizli soruşturmacı sokulmuştur. Bilgisayarları incelemek için piyasadan yaklaşık 100 
bin dolar değerinde profesyonel cihazlar alınmıştır. 

MİT Müsteşarlığı ile yapılan görüşme ve yazışmalar sonucu, Karargah Evleri bilgi notunun İşçi Partililer'in arasında bulunan bir haber elemanının, partililerin konuşmalarına istinaden hazırladığı, haber elemanının bu oluşuma 
ilişkin hiçbir resim, video, telefon veya ses kaydı getirmediği, sadece duyuma dayanılarak hazırlandığı bildirilmiştir." 

-"DİNK DAVASININ SANIKLARIYLA İRTİBAT YOK"- 

Tutuklu sanık Levent Göktaş da Hrant Dink cinayeti davasının görüldüğü mahkemeye gelen Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğünün yazısına değindi. 

Göktaş, "Ergenekon" soruşturmasından gözaltına alındığında 11 Ocak 2009'da Savcı Zekeriya üz'ün kendisine 25 kişinin yer aldığı bir şema gösterdiğini ve tanıdığı kişiler olup olmadığını sorduğunu kaydetti. 

şemada kendi isminin sağ alt köşede yer aldığını ifade eden Göktaş, kendisinin üstünde 30 yıldan beri hiç görmediği Kara Harp Okulundan bir arkadaşının adının yer aldığını ifade ederek, üz'ün, Dink'in avukatları tarafından bu şemanın verildiğini, emniyetin de bilgisi olduğunu söylediğini anlattı. 

Bunun üzerine avukatı tarafından İçişleri Bakanlığına dilekçe yazıldığını, emniyetin, şemadan bilgisi olmadığını, kendilerinin hazırlamadığını bildirdiğini dile getiren Göktaş, Dink'in avukatının da savcılığa böyle bir şema 
vermediklerini söylediğini kaydetti. 

Göktaş, İstanbul 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine gelen yazıda, şemadaki 6 kişinin "Ergenekon" davası sanıklarından olduğu belirtilip, Dink davasının sanıklarıyla telefon bağlantısı olup olmadığının araştırılmasının istendiğini 
vurgulayarak, "üyle bir irtibat yok. Toplu iğnenin başı, ucu kadar bir irtibat yok" dedi. 

Göktaş ayrıca, polisin "İmajını almadık" dediği 51 No'lu DVD'nin bir kopyasının da daha sonradan mahkemeye geldiğini ifade ederek, bu kopyanın polis tarafından hazırlandığını ileri sürdü, mahkeme tarafından dikkate alınmamasını 
istedi. 

Duruşma, sanık avukatlarının taleplerinin alınmasıyla devam ediyor. 


14.05.2010 / *İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*BBP'den 'Gizli Tanık' Açıklaması*

 

*Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu gizli tanık mıydı?*

BBP eski Genel Başkanı Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu'nun, *“Ergenekon davasında gizli tanık olduğu”* iddialarıyla ilgili olarak, parti genel merkezinden *“büyük bir iftira”* açıklaması yapıldı. 

Yazılı açıklamada, bugün bazı basın organlarında eski BBP Genel Başkanı Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu'nun *“Ergenekon davasında gizli tanık olduğu için öldürüldüğü yönündeki”* iddialara yer verildiği belirtildi. 

Bu tür iddiaların daha önce de gündeme geldiği ve “Ergenekon” davasının savcıları tarafından bu iddiaların yalanlandığı anımsatılan açıklamada, şunlar kaydedildi: 

_“Rahmetli şehit liderimiz, 10 yıla yakın her türlü baskı ve işkence altında süren, 5,5 yılı hücrede geçen cezaevi hayatında bile doğruyu söylemekten geri durmamıştır. Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu'nu tanıyanlar ve büyük Türk milleti bilir ki Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu'nun hayatı dik durarak, doğruyu söyleyerek ve düz yürüyerek geçmiştir. Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu hayatının hiçbir döneminde karanlık odaklarla bir arada olmamış, gizli saklı işler yapmamıştır. O, inandığı her şeyi milletiyle paylaşmış ve bunu da herhangi bir çıkar hesabı gütmeden yapmıştır. Bu iddialar Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu'nu ve onun manevi şahsiyetini karalamak ve millet nezdinde oluşan itibarını zedelemek ve Türk siyasetinde alternatif hale gelmiş olan Büyük Birlik Partisi'ni aşağı çekmeye yönelik iftiralardır._ 

_Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu, siyasi hayatımızın en cesur lideridir. Sivil, demokrat ve demokrasiden yana en yiğit duruşu sergilemiştir. O, ne ulusalcı ne de küreselcidir. Her iki zihniyete de kökten karşı durmuştur. Onu, tertemiz adını ve şerefli siyasi mücadelesini Ergenekon davasıyla bir şekilde ilişkilendirenler dünyanın en büyük alçaklarıdır_.” 

Açıklamada, konunun her platformda takipçisi olunacağı belirtilerek, bu tür yayınlarla ilgili Cumhuriyet savcıları göreve davet edildi. 


14.05.2010 / *İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Baskı altındayım!*


Ergenekon davalarının soruşturmaları sürdürülürken, yargı makamlarının veya polisin elindeki bilgiler, yasaya aykırı olarak medyaya sızdırılıyor ve şüpheliler yargılanmadan mahkÃ»m ediliyordu. Aslında bunun sebebi, soruşturmaya kamuoyu desteği sağlamaktı ve bilinçli yapılıyordu. Binlerce haber ve yorumda yargısız infazlar yapıldı ama bunların çoğuna süresi içinde dava açılmadı. Kamuoyunda şikayetler yükselince savcılıklar harekete geçti ve yargıyı etkilemeye dönük soruşturma ve davalar açılmaya başlandı. üyle ki bir gazetenin sorumlu müdürünün, açılan davalarda toplam 700 yıla kadar hapsinin istendiği ortaya çıktı! 

***

Derken bizim yazılarımız da mercek altına alındı, 6 ve 7 Nisan 2010 tarihlerinde çıkan, tutuklamalardaki usul hakkındaki yorumlarım soruşturma konusu oldu. Bakırköy Cumhuriyet Savcılığına “bir” soruşturma için ifade vermeye gitmiştim, ikincisini orada öğrendim. Tabii bize çok nazik davranıldı ama anladığım kadarı ile Adalet Bakanlığı bu konuda bir denge kurulmasını istiyor. Zira, bizzat tanık olduğum üzere bakanlık bu soruşturmaları yakından takip ediyor. 

*Alınan ifadeler, anında Adalet Bakanlığı’na geçiliyor!* 

Oysa bir soruşturma gizli ise soruşturma emrini veren bakanlık olsa bile artık savcıların işine karışamaz! şüphelinin nasıl ifade verdiği, bakanlığı neden ilgilendiriyor acaba? 

Denilebilir ki yargılamanın bütün safhaları UYAP sistemine kaydediliyor! İyi ama soruşturmanın gizliliği nerede kalıyor o zaman? Soruşturmanın gizliliğini ihlal ettiği öne sürülen gazetecinin ifadesi, Adalet Bakanlığı’na acilen gönderilirse, yani gizliliği, yargının kendisi ve Adalet Bakanlığı ihlal ederse, bu konuda da bir soruşturma açılmalı değil midir? 

Konu ciddidir ve İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi’ne kadar gidebilir! 

***

Denge politikası, 12 Eylül yargılamalarında kullanılmıştı! Devrimcilerin yargılamasına sağ görüşlü savcı ve hakimler, ülkücülerin yargılanmasına sol görüşlü hakim ve savcılar bakıyordu. 

Yine çok önemli bir husus daha var. Türkiye’de Türkçe gazeteler dışında, artık çeşitli etnik dillerde gazeteler de çıkıyor. Bunlardan Kürtçe olanlar, Emniyet Teşkilatı’nın terörle mücadele birimleri tarafından takip ediliyor. Yani savcılığı, fiilen polis yapıyor! Kürtçe dışında olan diğer dergiler ise takip edilemiyor. üünkü devletin böyle bir hazırlığı yok! 

***

Daha da önemlisi, Türkiye’de yabancı dillerde gazeteler de dağıtılıyor. Bunlarda da Türkiye’deki Ergenekon veya Balyoz soruşturmaları veya davaları ile ilgili haber ve yorumlar var. Onların elini kolunu bağlayan olmadığı için tam bir özgürlük içinde düşüncelerini yazıyorlar! Bildiğim kadarı ile bu gazeteler, basın savcılıkları tarafından takip edilmiyor! Hatta Ergenekon soruşturma ve kovuşturmaları için hacimli raporlar hazırlayan yabancılar da oldu. Ben bu duruşmaları takip eden muhabirimiz sayesinde mahkemelere intikal etmiş bütün dosyaları okudum. Konuyu bir dizi yazı ile incelemeyi düşündüm ama yapamadım. üünkü açılacak davalarla baş edemezdik. 

Peki bu nasıl adalettir? 

*Adaletin kılıcı sadece Türk gazetecilerin üzerinde mi sallanıyor?* 

Ve konu ile ilgili her yazımıza, denge unsuru olsun diye soruşturma açılacaksa, biz gazetecilik görevimizi nasıl yapacağız? Bu baskı, fiili olarak sansür değil midir?


*Arslan BULUT* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 15 Mayıs 2010

----------


## bozok

*İşte Cihaner'in savunması* 

**

*14.05.2010 - 12:05 / gazeteport*

*İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'nı Erzincan'da uygulamaya koyduğu iddiasıyla tutuklu olarak yargılanan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner, hakkındaki tüm suçlamalara yanıt verdi.* 

*Cemil üiçek'in Fethullah Gülen grubu ve İsmailağa cemaatine ilişkin soruşturmaların seçim öncesi kendilerini zor durumda bırakacağını söylerek baskı yaptığını tekrarlayan Cihaner, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin, İstanbul'dan dava dosyasını istemeden birleştirme kararı vermesinin hukuken yanlış olduğunu belirtti.* 

*Yargıtay, Erzurum'da görülen ve Cihaner'in ''Ergenekon terör örgütü üyesi olmak'' suçlamasıyla yargılandığı dava dosyası ile ''İrtica ile mücadele eylem planı'' dava dosyasının, birleştirme kararı beklenmeden kurye ile Daireye gönderilmesine karar verdi. Yargıtay dava dosyasını kendilerine göndermeyen Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi hakkında da suç duyurusunda bulundu.*

*ANKARA -* Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinde yargılanmasına devam edildi. Bugünkü duruşmada, sanık Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Cihaner hazır bulundu. 

*KURYE İLE İVEDİLİKLE GüNDERİLSİN* 
Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen ve Cihaner'in *''Ergenekon terör örgütü üyesi olmak''* suçlamasıyla yargılandığı dava dosyası ile İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde yürütülen ve sanıkları arasında Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in de bulunduğu, *''İrtica ile mücadele eylem planı''* dava dosyasının, birleştirme kararı beklenmeden kurye ile Daireye gönderilmesine karar verdi. 

*ERZURUM'A SUü DUYURUSU* 
11. Ceza Dairesi ayrıca, dava dosyasını göndermeyen ve verdiği cevabi yazıda, yazışma ve nezaket kurallarına aykırı davrandığını ileri sürdüğü Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi yetkilileri hakkında da *Adalet Bakanlığına suç duyurusunda bulunulmasını* kararlaştırdı.

*SUüLAMALARA TEK TEK YANIT VERDİ*
Cihaner'in ''görevi kötüye kullanma'', ''evrakta sahtecilik'' ve ''imar kirliliğine neden olmak'' suçlamasıyla yargılandığı davaya, Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinde devam edildi. 

Duruşmaya, Cihaner'in eşi Muhteber, babası İsmail Hakkı, annesi Zeynep Cihaner, kardeşleri, YARSAV Başkanı Emine ülker Tarhan, YARSAV Yönetim Kurulu üyeleri, Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Savcısı ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu, Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Osman Kaçmaz, bazı hakim ve savcılar ile çok sayıda vatandaş izlemek üzere katıldı. Cihaner'i, Turgut Kazan başta olmak üzere 14 avukat savundu. Avukatlar, basın mensupları ve izleyiciler salona girdikten sonra sanık İlhan Cihaner, duruşma salonuna alındı. Cihaner, duruşma salonuna girişinde izleyiciler tarafından alkışlandı. 

Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi Başkanı Ersan ülker, Cihaner'in üzerine atılı suçlamaları okuyarak, Cihaner'in her suçlama için ayrı ayrı savunma yapmasını istedi. ülker'in, ''Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı ile aynı konuda, Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu'nun (CMK) 250. maddesi kapsamında soruşturma yürüttüğü, dosyayı Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekiliği'ne göndermediği'' ile suçlandığını anımsatması üzerine Cihaner, üzerine atılı suçun ''görevi kötüye kullanmak'' olduğunu, Tunceli Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin kendisi hakkında verdiği son soruşturma kararında böyle bir suçun bulunmadığını savundu. 

Yürüttüğü soruşturmayı üzel Yetkili Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'ndan gizlediğinin öne sürüldüğünü kaydeden Cihaner, hiçbir yazışmasında CMK 250. madde ile ilgili soruşturmaları yürütmekle görevli ya da yetkili olduğuna dair bir ifade kullanmadığını, ''Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekilliği'nin kendisini hiyerarşik olarak diğer başsavcılıkların üzerinde gördüğünü'' öne sürdü. 

*''BANA GüRE HAKSIZ OLAN ERZURUM'DUR''*
Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekilliği'nin, yürüttüğü soruşturma dosyalarını istemesi üzerine kendisinin de Erzurum'daki dosyaları incelemek için istediğini, ancak herhangi bir cevap alamadığını anlatan Cihaner, şöyle konuştu: 

''Bana cevap vermediler fakat buna rağmen hiçbir ayrıntı belirtmeden yürütüğüm soruşturmalara ilişkin dosyayı ısrarla istediler. Benim dayanağım Terörle Mücadele Kanunu'nda yapılan değişiklikler. Bir örgüt, cebir ve şiddet kullanmamışsa artık terör örgütü sayılmıyor. Dolayısıyla benim yürüttüğüm Fethullah Gülen grubu ve İsmailağa cemaatine ilişkin soruşturmalar bu kapsamdaki soruşturmalar. Bu tarz örgütsel suçlara ilişkin soruşturmalar başsavcılıklarca yürütülür. Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulu'nun Fethullah Gülen hakkında verdiği karar da bu yöndedir. Ceza Genel Kurulu da Fethullah Gülen grubunu terör örgütü olarak görmemiştir. Bana göre haksız olan Erzurum'dur. Hukuki değerlendirmeler de benim işlemimin doğruluğunu kanıtlıyor. Fethullah Gülen ve İsmailağa cemaatinin halen cebir ve şiddet kullandığı görülmemiştir. İsmailağa cemaatine yönelik soruşturma 2 yıl sürdü ve iletişim tespitlerinde yapılanmanın cebir ve şiddet kullandığı ya da silahlı örgüt olduğu yönünde delil elde edilememiştir.'' 

*Soruşturma sırasında kendisine ve Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekilliği'ne gönderilen imzasız ihbar mektuplarının, söz konusu grupları CMK 250. madde kapsamına giren örgüt gibi göstermeye yönelik ihbar mektupları olduğunu iddia eden Cihaner, böylelikle soruşturmaların Erzurum'a gönderilmesinin sağlanmaya çalışıldığını savundu.* 

*İSMAİLAğA CEMAATİNE YüNELİK SORUşTURMA*
''İsmailağa cemaatine yönelik soruşturmayı soyut iddialar üzerine başlattığı'' konusundaki suçlamaya yönelik olarak da Cihaner, böyle bir şeyin söz konusu olamayacağını, somut deliller ile soruşturmaya başladığını öne sürdü. 

Sanık Cihaner, ''Soruşturma işlemi, suç izlenimi ile başlar. Daha önceden beraat ile sonuçlandırılan bir dava suçsuzluk karinesi oluşturmaz. İletişim tespit tutanağı, valilikte yapılan asayiş toplantıları sonuçları ve medyada çıkan haberler soruşturma başlatılması için gerekli izlenim için yeterlidir. Kaldı ki Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, Fethullah Gülen grubu hakkında daha ağır suçlarla soruşturma başlattı, ama bu soruşturmanın da benim yürüttüğüm soruşturmayı Erzurum'a taşımak için başlatıldığı anlaşıldı'' diye konuştu. 

''Yetkili yer dışında işlem yapmak''la da suçlandığını anımsatan Cihaner, savcıların cemaat ya da örgüt merkezi referans alınarak belirlenmiş bir yetki kuralı olmadığını, kendi yetki sahası içinde suç ihbarı alan, suçla ilk karşılaşan savcılığın soruşturmayı başlatacağını, delilleri toplamada başka yer savcılarına talimat yazabileceğini, diğer illerde arama ve gözaltı işlemi yaptırabileceğini söyledi. 

''Yürütüğü soruşturmaları ve soruşturulan kişileri Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekilliği'nden gizlediği yönündeki'' suçlamaları da kabul etmediğini belirten Cihaner, şöyle devam etti: *''İsmailağa cemaati soruşturması sırasında Fethullah Gülen, Menzil ve Süleymancılar gruplarının faaliyetlerine ilişkin bilgiler de jandarma ve emniyetten geldi. Erzurum'un benden bilgi ve dosya istediği zaman jandarma ve emniyetten henüz yazılar gelmemişti. Bu yüzden haberdar olmadığım konuda Erzurum'a yanıt vermem mümkün değil. Erzurum'un yazısında somut talep yoktu. 'İrticai faaliyetlerle ilgili yapılan soruşturmalar' ya da geniş ifadeli bir yazı gelseydi, somut şekilde ne istedikleri belirtilseydi cevap verecektim.''* 

*CEMİL üİüEK İLE GüRüşME*
Fethullah Gülen grubu ve İsmailağa cemaatine ilişkin soruşturmalar sırasında gelen imzasız ihbar mektuplarının, soruşturmayı Erzurum'a taşımak için gönderildiğini ve bunun da cemaat üyelerinin aralarında yaptığı telefon görüşmelerinde tespit edildiğini anlatan *Cihaner, avukatı* Turgut Kazan'ın uyarısı üzerine *soruşturmaların yürütüldüğü dönemde Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı Cemil üiçek'in kendisini arayarak ''seçimler öncesi yapılan gözaltılar bizi, siyaseten zor durumda bırakacak. Ceza evleri ağzına kadar dolu, cezanın alt ve üst sınırı da belli bu kişileri bırakalım'' dediğini iddia etti.* 

*Kendisinin de ''yasal gereklilik neyse onu yapacağım'' dediğini, Cemil üiçek'in talebinde ısrar etmesi üzerine de kesin bir dille bunun olmayacağını söylediğini anlatan Cihaner, Cemil üiçek'in aralarında geçen konuşmayı basına ''gözaltına alınan çocukların durumunu sordum'' şeklinde aktardığını, fakat gözaltına çocuk bulunmadığını söyledi*. 

*''SORUşTURMALARIMDA HİüBİR KİşİLİK HAKKI İHLAL EDİLMEMİşTİR''*
Yürüttüğü soruşturmalarda tüm arama ve gözaltı işlemlerinin usulüne uygun olarak yapılması için kolluk güçlerine talimat verdiğini de belirten Cihaner, soruşturmalarında hiçbir kişilik hakkının ihlal edilmemesi için özen gösterdiğini, kişilik hakkı ihlali olmadığı söyledi. 

Daire Başkanı Ersan ülker, geçen duruşma sanık İlhan Cihaner'in ''Ergenekon terör örgütü üyesi olmak'' suçlamasıyla yargılandığı dava dosyasının incelemek üzere Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nden istendiğini anımsatarak, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin dün saat 13.37'de faks çekerek, ''İstenilen dosyanın İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde yürütülen ve kamuoyunda ''İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı'' davası olarak bilinen dava ile birleştirilmesine karar verildiği, dosyanın duruşma safahatına ait ses ve görüntü kayıtlarının zapta yazılma işlemlerinin devam ettiği, dosyanın tüm ekleriyle çıktı alınabilecek ve bilgisayar ortamında incelenebilecek şekilde dijital ortama kaydedilmekte, buna ilişkin olarak da 2 CD'nin APS ile gönderildiği'' yönünde bilgi verdiğini söyledi. 

ülker, söz konusu CD'lerin henüz daireye ulaşmadığını da belirtti. Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Savcısı da Cihaner'in ''Ergenekon terör örgütü üyesi olmak'' suçlamasıyla yargılandığı dava dosyası ile İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde yürütülen ''İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı'' davası dosyalarının incelenmek üzere istenmesini talep etti. Savcı ayrıca Cihaner'in Erzincan'da yürüttüğü İsmailağa cemaatine yönelik soruşturma dosyasının da incelenmek üzere istenmesine karar verilmesini istedi. 

*''DAVALARIN BİRLEşTİRİLMESİ KARARI HUKUKİ DEğİL''*
Savcı'nın mütalaasının ardından Daire Başkanı ülker, Cihaner'e söz verdi. Cihaner, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin hakkındaki dava dosyasının İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki dava ile birleştirme kararının hukuki olmadığını savundu. 

Davaların birleştirilmesi için hukuki ve fiili bir bağlantı olması gerektiğini ifade eden *Cihaner, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin, İstanbul'dan dava dosyasını istemeden birleştirme kararı verdiğini, ancak Erzurum'da yargılandığı suçlarla bağlantılı davanın Yargıtay'da yürütülen dava olduğunu öne sürdü.* 

Sanık Cihaner, şunları söyledi: ''Davaların birleştirilmesine ilişkin, örgütsel bağı gösteren bir tek delil yok. Erzurum'daki dava için 7 aydır önce savcı şimdi de yetkili mahkeme aranmaktadır. Bana burada isnat edilen suçlamalarla Erzurum'da da yargılanıyorum. Aynı suçtan 2 ayrı dava açıldı hakkımda. Bu nedenle yürütülmekte olan dava ile Erzurum'daki davanın birleştirilmesini talep ediyorum. Erzurum'daki dava yok hükmündedir. Erzurum'da yasanın aradığı yetki yoktur ve temelde sakat bir davadır. Orada yapılan tüm işlemler hukuki değer ifade etmemektedir.'' 

*"ANAYASA DEğİşİKLİğİNİ BEKLİYORLAR"*
*Sanık Cihaner'in avukatı Turgut Kazan da* Erzurum'daki yargılamayı ve mahkeme heyetini eleştirdi. Erzurum'daki dava dosyasının Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi'ne gönderilmemesini de anlayamadığını ifade eden Kazan, *''O dosya, Anayasa Mahkemesi, Yargıtay, HSYK ve Türkiye'nin hukuk düzeni değiştirildikten sonra Yargıtay'a getirilmek isteniyor. Cihaner için tutuklu diyemiyorum, 'esaret' yaşıyor'' dedi.* 

Kazan, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki dava dosyasının ''derhal'' Yargıtay'a getirilmesini isteyerek, İstanbul ve Erzurum'a kurye gönderilerek dosyanın kurye vasıtası ile getirilmesini, bir sonraki duruşmanın en geç gelecek hafta cuma gününe bırakılmasını ve Cihaner'in duruşma gününe kadar Ankara'da bir ceza evinde tutulmasını talep etti. Avukat Kazan, Erzurum'daki dava dosyası ile Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinde görüşülen dosyaların birleştirilmesini istedi. 

*''İLK KEZ YETKİLİ VE GüREVLİ MAHKEME KARşISINDAYIM''* 
Sanık İlhan Cihaner de ''ilk kez yetkili ve görevli bir mahkeme karşısında savunma yaptığını'' belirterek, Erzurum'daki davada savunma yapmadığını, tahliye talebinde bulunmadığını söyledi. *Cihaner, ''Erzurum'da engizisyon hukukuna bile rahmet okutacak bir yaklaşım var. Teknik olarak aynı hukuki dili ve arı bir Türkçe kullanmamıza rağmen bizi dinlemediler. Halen hakkımda yürütülen soruşturma var ve delil toplanmaya devam ediliyor'' diye konuştu.* 

üzerine atılı ''izin dönüşü göreve başlama yazısında sahtecilik yaptığı'', ''Ankara'da katılacağı seminer için Erzincan'dan cumartesi günü ayrıldığı halde pazartesi ayrılmış gibi yazı düzenlettiği'' ve ''Erzincan Adliye Lojmanları'nın bahçesine kameriye yaptırarak, imar kirliliğine neden olduğu'' yönündeki suçlamaları da kabul etmeyen Cihaner, bu konulara ilişkin savunma yaptı. 

*ERZURUM 2. AğIR CEZA MAHKEMESİ HEYETİ HAKKINDA SUü DUYURUSU*
Duruşmaya verilen aranın ardından Daire Başkanı ülker, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen ve Cihaner'in ''Ergenekon terör örgütü üyesi olmak'' suçlamasıyla yargılandığı dava dosyası ile İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde yürütülen ve sanıkları arasında Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in de bulunduğu, ''İrtica ile mücadele eylem planı'' dava dosyasının, birleştirme kararı beklenmeden, incelenmek üzere kurye ile Daireye gönderilmesine karar verildiğini açıkladı. 

ülker, Erzurum'daki dava dosyasını göndermeyen ve verdiği cevabi yazıda, yazışma ve nezaket kurallarına aykırı davrandığını gerekçesiyle Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti ve yetkilileri hakkında da Adalet Bakanlığına suç duyurusunda bulunulmasına, HSYK'nın konu hakkında bilgilendirilmesine karar verildiğini söyledi*.* Daire Başkanı ülker, dava dosyasındaki eksikliklerin de giderilmesi için 28 Mayıs tarihine erteledi. 

*CİHANER'E DESTEK EYLEMİ*
Duruşma öncesi, ''Ergenekon Tertibine Karşı Dayanışma Grubu'' Yargıtay bahçesinde bir eylem yaptı. Grup adına basın açıklamasını okuyan Semiha Gökçen Boya, Cumhuriyeti korumak için bir araya geldiklerini söyledi. Duruşma sonrasında da aynı grup, bir süre slogan attıktan sonra dağıldı. 

(AA)

----------


## bozok

*‘Dijital terör kurbanıyız’* 



*Amirallere suikast davasında şok ifade*

*Dilek YILDIZ - Zeynep YİğİT / İSTİHBARAT / 14.5.2010 / VATAN* 

Eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Metin Ataç ile dönemin donanma komutanı şimdiki Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Eşref Uğur Yiğit’e yönelik suikast iddiası davasına sanık teğmen Düzalan’ın bu ifadesi damgasını vurdu


Denİz kuvvetleri Komutanı Eşref Uğur Yiğit ve eski Deniz Kuvvetmleri Komutanı Metin Ataç’a yönelik suikast yapacakları iddiasıyla İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde yargılanan 19 kişin dün hakim karşısındaydı. Duruşmada ilk olarak tutuklu sanık teğmen Burak Düzalan savunma yaptı. Evinde yapılan aramadan bir gün önce İzmir’e ailesinin yanına gittiğini anlatan Düzalan, _“Arkadaşım aradı. Evin arandığını ve ev arkadaşım Alperen Erdoğan’ın gözaltına alındığını söyledi. Daha sonra evimizde bir miktar uyuşturucu bulunduğunu öğrendim ve şok oldum”_ dedi.



*“Uyuşturucu iftira”* 

Düzalan, evlerinde bulunan uyuşturucu maddelerde parmak izlerinin olmadığını ve kan testlerinde uyuşturucu kullanmadıklarının tespit edildiğini söyledi.

İhbarı yollayan subayın sanal bir kişilik olduğunu öne süren Düzalan, evlerinde bulunduğu iddia edilen flaş bellekle ilgili olarak *“Dijital terör olarak tanımlanacak bir kurgunun mağdurları durumundayız”* ifadelerini kullandı. Düzalan, şöyle devam etti: _“Görüntüleri izledim. Arama görüntülerinin 2. CD’sinde 3. dakika 42. saniyede arama başında bulunan komiser, polis memuruna ağzını kapatarak ’Bunların üzerine nereden çıktığını hiç yazmayın’ diyor. Bu durumda nereden geldiği belli olmayan flaş bellek delil teşkil etmiyor.”_ 

Düzalan, intihar eden yarbay Ali Tatar ile cezaevinde yakından tanışma fırsatı bulduklarını kaydetti. Düzalan, _“Bize orada olmaya nasıl dayanabildiğimizi sorardı. Biz de kendisini teselli ederdik. Psikolojisi çok bozulmuştu. Bize, ’Mahkemede benim için de bir şeyler söyleyin’ dedi”_ şeklinde konuştu. Sanık Yakut Aksoy’a savcı Nuri Ahmet Saraç, *“Neden TSK’yı hedef alsınlar?”* diye sordu. Aksoy’un_ ”şahsi kanaatim”_ demesi üzerine Savcı, *“Biz de TSK’nın şerefiyle, onuruyla gurur duyuyoruz. şahsi kanaatiniz”* diye konuştu. 


*‘İstiklalin evlatlarıyız şerefimizle öleceğiz’*


Tutuklu sanık Tarık Ayabakan _“Aslında mağdur olduğum bir davada sanık olarak bulunuyorum. Belgede PKK’lı olarak fişlenen arkadaşım ise tutuksuz olarak yargılanıyor. Bizler Türk istiklalinin evlatlarıyız. şerefimizle doğduk, şerefimizle yaşıyoruz, şerefimizle öleceğiz._” diye konuştu. Tutuklu sanık ülkü üztürk de _“Bu ihbar mektupları Türkiye’nin düşmanları tarafından yazılmıştır”_ dedi.

...

----------


## bozok

*DAR ALANDA KISA PASLAşMALAR*



13.5.2010

Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görülen JİTEM Davası’nda önceki gün alınan kararla Musa Anter cinayeti dahil pek çok Kürt aydınının öldürülmesinde tetikçi olarak bulunduğunu itiraf eden Abdulkadir Aygan’ın İsveç’ten iadesinin talep edilmesine karar verildi.

*KADROLU CELLAT*
Abdulkadir Aygan, JİTEM Davası’nın 5 sanığından biri. Erken yaşlarda PKK’ya katılan Abdulkadir Aygan, daha sonra PKK’dan kaçarak devlet görevlilerine sığındı. İtirafçı olan Aygan kısa bir süre hapiste kaldıktan sonra JİTEM’in kuruluşuna katıldı. JİTEM adına pek çok cinayeti işlediğini daha sonra itiraf eden Aygan, bir dönem özellikle Güneydoğu’da terörle mücadele adı altında yuvalanan şebekenin parçasıydı. Kürtler Aygan’a *“kadrolu cellat*” diyordu.
Kendi ifadelerine göre JİTEM dağıtıldıktan sonra kendisi de sivil bir memur olarak görev yapmaya başlamıştı. Ancak Aygan, bu sefer PKK’nın pişmanlık yasasından yararlanmaya karar verdi. İsveç’e kaçan Aygan buradan PKK’ya yakın üzgür Gündem Gazetesi’ne işlediği cinayetleri anlattı. Röportajlarda Aygan bir anlamda bir dönem pek çok sempatizanını öldürdüğü PKK’dan özür diliyordu.

*BU KEZ ERGENEKON*
Ancak Aygan’ın dönüşleri bununla da bitmedi. Ergenekon Davası’nın başlaması ile beraber Aygan kendisine yeni bir alan buldu. Bu kez de Ergenekon’u anlatıyordu. Ancak Aygan’ın ifadelerinde bir farklılık daha vardı. Aygan, PKK ile derin devletin bir dönem bir arada çalıştığını iddia ediyordu. Aygan’ın ifadelerine göre Abdullah ücalan’ın derin devlet ile ilişkisi vardı. Hatta Aygan, kendisinin JİTEM’de kalmasını sağlayan kişinin ücalan olduğunu söylüyordu.
Abdulkadir Aygan, ifadeleri nedeniyle sanık olunca tekrar dönüş yaptı. Mahkemeler önünde hesap verme ihtimali belirince Aygan, bu sefer de tetikçi olmadığını aslında JİTEM’de sivil memur olduğunu hatırladı.

*NE İSTERSEN ONU ANLATIYOR*
Kısacası Abdulkadir Aygan ömrüne dört farklı dönüşü sığdırdı. Gazetelerin yıldızı olmuştu. Nese Düzel’den Rıdvan Akar’a kadar pek çok gazeteciye röportaj verdi. Her seferinde yeni şeyler hatırladı. İsveç’te Aygan’ın etrafında bir dönem PKK ile ilişkisi olan Barzani Hareketi’ni destekleyen Kürtler vardı. İlginçtir yıllar önce JİTEM üyesi iken Aygan’ın Mesut Barzani ile Diyarbakır Orduevi’nde çektirdiği fotoğraf halen akıllardaydı.

şimdi size Aygan ile ilgili bilinmeyen bir olayı anlatalım.

Abdulkadir Aygan kendisine çok şey kazandıran anılarını 2004 yılında yazmaya karar verdi. Yazdıkları 2007 yılında 300-400 sayfayı buluyordu. Kitabı bastırmak için yayınevi aramaya karar verdi. İsveç’de kendisine bir dönem PKK’ya yakın olan Gündem Gazetesi’nin eski Genel Yayın Yönetmeni şükrü Gülmüş yardımcı oldu. Gülmüş, eski bir PKK itirafçısıydı. PKK ile derin devlet arasında ilişki olduğunu Ergenekon Davası sonrasında tıpkı Aygan gibi keşfetmişti. AKP milletvekillerinden bazılarıyla da fotoğrafları daha önce Odatv tarafından haberleştirilmişti. Gülmüş, Abdulkadir Aygan’ın manejerliğini yapıyordu. Konuşmak isteyen gazetecilerden para istiyordu. Parayı veren Aygan’dan istediği anısını dinleyebiliyordu.

*TARAF’A GüNDERDİLER*
Gülmüş kitabı Türkiye’de de bastırmanın olumlu olacağına karar verdi. Bu şekilde iyi para kazanılabilirdi. Aygan’ın anılarını kendilerine Türkiye’de yardımcı olması için bir isme gönderdiler. 

*Kime mi?* 

*Sıkı durun...*

*Taraf Gazetesi Yurt Haberleri Müdürü Nevzat üiçek’e...*

Bir eski PKK itirafçısı, bir derin devlet tetikçisi, bir de Taraf Müdürü bu kitap aracılığıyla buluştu. Bu eski tetikçinin kitabını Taraf’ın Yurt Haberleri Müdürü pazarlayacaktı.

Nevzat üiçek kitabı bastıracak bir yayınevi de buldu. Ancak kitap basılınca Abdulkadir Aygan şok olmuştu. Kitabı yazan kendisi değil Nevzat üiçek olarak görünüyordu. Kitaba sorular eklenerek sanki Aygan ile Nevzat üiçek röportaj yapmış gibi bir izlenimle yazılmıştı. 

Aygan, bunu görünce dolandırıldığını düşündü. Zira ne manegeri şükrü Gülmüş ne de Nevzat üiçek kendisine kitabın karşılığını ödememişti. Aygan bunun üzerine “dolandırıldım” açıklamasında bulundu. üiçek Gülmüş’ü, Gülmüş üiçek, Aygan her ikisini suçluyordu. Yakın zaman kadar bir dönemin tetikçisi Aygan’la samimi olan Taraf’ın müdürü üiçek’in arası para meselesi yüzünden bozulmuştu. Ergenekon itirafları mali krize neden olmuştu.

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Ecevitlerin kavgası Ergenekon’da*



*2003’te, Karaoğlan Belgeseli için röportaj yaptığımız Bülent ve Rahşan Ecevit kamera önünde tartışmaya başladılar. O tartışma belgeselde yer almadı. Ancak “Ecevit ve Gizli Arşivi” adlı kitapta yayımladık. Mehmet Haberal’ın avukatları bunu mahkemeye delil olarak sundular. İşte o tartışma, mahkeme dosyasından önce Milliyet’te...*

ünceki gün 2. Ergenekon davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti, Bülent Ecevit’in, eşi Rahşan Ecevit’le birlikte “Karaoğlan Belgeseli“ için verdiği röportajın video kaydının CNN Türk’ten istenmesine karar verdi.
Röportajın getirtilip mahkemede izlenmesini isteyenler, sanık Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal’ın avukatlarıydı.

Mahkemeye getirtilmesi istenen röportajı yapan ise bizdik:
Rıdvan Akar ve ben...

*İş göremez raporu*
Röportajın mahkeme için önemine değinmeden, kısaca “hastalık tartışması”nı hatırlatmakta yarar var.

2002 yılı Mayıs ayında Bülent Ecevit, Prof. Mehmet Haberal‘a ait Başkent Hastanesi’nde tedavi görmüştü.

Daha doğrusu, tedavi için gittiği hastanede geçirdiği 11 günün sonunda durumu kötüleşmişti.

Bunun üzerine Rahşan Ecevit’in ısrarıyla tedavisi tamamlanmadan hastaneden çıkarılmış, eve götürülmüş, evde kısa sürede toparlandığı söylenmişti.

Ecevit, o günden sonra Prof. Haberal’la randevusuna gitmemişti. Bunun nedenini dönemin DSP Grup Başkanvekili Emrehan Halıcı şöyle açıklamıştı:

“O randevuya gitseydi, kendisine ‘çürük’ veya ‘iş göremez’ raporu verilecek ve Başbakanlıktan düşürülecekti.” 

O dönem Ecevit’in koruma amirliğini yapan DSP İzmir Milletvekili Recai Birgün de aynı görüşteydi:

“Dünyada tedaviyi kesip de ayağa kalkan tek insan Ecevit’ti. O gün yaşananlara, 57. Hükümet’in düşürülmesi operasyonun bir parçası olarak baktık. Bu operasyonun bir ayağı da Ecevit’in devre dışı bırakılmasıydı.“

*“Ergenekon’un komplosu” mu?*
Rahşan Hanım başta olmak üzere Ecevit’in yakın çevresi, Hüsamettin üzkan’ın imzasını taşıdığına inandıkları bu operasyonun “Ecevit’in devre dışı bırakılması”yla ilgili bölümünü üzkan’ın yakın dostu Prof. Haberal’ın üstlendiği kanısındaydı.

Kimine göre Amerika, Irak operasyonuna direnen Ecevit’i bu yolla bertaraf etmeye çalışıyordu.

Kimine göre ise “Ergenekon”, bazı komutanların desteği ve Prof. Haberal’ın katkısıyla Ecevit’i devirip üzkan’ı başbakanlığa hazırlıyordu.

Komplo teorileri böyle iddialı olduğu için de Ecevit’lerin görüşü önem taşıyordu.

*Ecevitlerin tartışması*
Rıdvan Akar’la birlikte hazırladığımız “Karaoğlan Belgeseli” için 2003’te Bülent ve Rahşan Ecevit’le günlerce süren uzun bir röportaj yaptık.

Bu röportajda tabii hastalık konusu da gündeme geldi.

Ancak konuyu açınca, bunun aile içinde hala kanayan bir yara olduğunu fark ettik. Haberal ve üzkan’ı sorunca Bülent-Rahşan Ecevit çifti, kendilerinden beklenmedik bir şekilde kamera önünde tartışmaya başladılar.

Rıdvan’la bu tartışmayı bir süre müdahil olmadan izledik.

Bülent Ecevit’in (sanılanın aksine) eşi karşısında daha sert ve dominant bir tavrı olduğunu fark ettik.

Belgeseli montajlarken de, hayli uzun süren bu tartışmanın Ecevit’in tüm hayatını konu alan bir yapımda yer almasının doğru olmayacağına karar verdik.

Ancak tartışmanın ayrıntılarını, daha sonra “Karaoğlan’ın belgeleri”ne de yer verdiğimiz “Ecevit ve Gizli Arşivi” adlı kitapta (İmge, 2008) yayımladık.

O kitaptaki tartışma, Prof. Haberal’ın avukatlarının dikkatini çekmiş olacak ki, Ecevit ve eşinin sözlerini mahkemeye delil olarak sundular. 

Haberal’ın avukatı Köksal Bayraktar, müvekkiline sorulan soruların büyük kısmının Ecevit’in tedavi süreciyle ilgili olduğunu hatırlatarak mahkemenin bu röportajın ham bantlarını istetip izlemesini istedi. 

İşte o tartışma, mahkeme dosyasından önce Milliyet’te...



_Bülent ve Rahşan Ecevit Eymir’de..._

*BüLENT BEY’İ KIZDIRAN YAZI*

*RIDVAN AKAR:* Emin üölaşan’ın yazısı için yorumunuz nedir?

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* üok çirkin bir yazı idi tabii... Rahşan haklı olarak tepkisini söyledi ve tabii üniversite hastaneden verilen, dışarı sızdırılan birtakım şeyler, söylentiler, iddialar; o da ayrıca çirkindi. Kimler yaptı, kimler yapmadı bilemiyorum tabii. Neyse ama, biraz fazla bu konu üzerinde durduk.

*CAN DüNDAR:* şunun için durduk üzerinde: Yani gerçekten kamuoyunda artık sizin başbakanlık yapamayacağınız yönünde bir inanç oluşturulmaya çalışılıyordu. 

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Evet o inanç oluşturulmaya çalışılıyordu.

*CAN DüNDAR:* Orada belli ki inisiyatif size geçti, bir şekilde kamuoyunu kim oluşturuyorsa ona ‘Dur’ dediniz ve kalktınız. O günden beri de hiç (tedavi) yaptırmadınız gördüğümüz üzere..

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Evet... 

*RIDVAN AKAR:* Yani bardağın taştığı bir yer mi vardı?

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* şimdi efendim, seçim geliyor, ben yatakta kalacağım; bunu içime sindirmem mümkün değildi yani... Gerçekten yataklık hasta olsaydım, çaresiz katlanırdım ama...

*CAN DüNDAR:* Fakat bir yandan hepimizin yüreğini ağzına getiren bir sahne yaşandı hastane önünde merdivenden inerken... Gerçekten bir düşme tehlikesi atlattınız ve doktorlar ‘üıkmamalıydı hastaneden’ dediler.

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Evet ama o bu şeyle ilgili değildi. Belki iyi göremedi filan... Yani herkes bir merdivende sendeleyebilir.

*TARTIşMANIN TAM METNİ*

*Rahşan, bu konuyu kapatalım lütfen!*
*Bülent! dedikodu yapayım ister misin?*

*RIDVAN AKAR:* Hastalığınız süreci... Herhalde özel hayatınıza ilk defa bu kadar doğrudan bir müdahale oldu ve bu kadar çok şey yazıldı, çizildi. Sizin de çok üzüldüğünüzü biliyorum. Siz hastaydınız. Bunu kamuoyunun değerlendiriş tarzı üzerine değişik yazılar çıktı.

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* Bu, kişiden kişiye değişiyordu. Medyadan çok insafsızca, zalimce yaklaşanlar da vardı; daha anlayışlı yaklaşanlar da vardı. Koalisyon ortaklarımız çok anlayışlı idi.

*RAHşAN ECEVİT (araya giriyor):* Ama biraz da ‘Medya birisinin elinde’ diyorlardı. Onun da yazdırdıkları vardı tabii... üzür dileyerek...

*BüLENT ECEVİT (eşini uyarıyor):* Rahşan!

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* üzür diledim. üzür diledim.


*TARTIşILAN HASTANE SEüİMİ*

*CAN DüNDAR:* Nasıl başladı hastalık Rahşan Hanım?

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Yani hastadır; herkes hasta olur. O da normal, herkes gibi hasta oldu. Ama hasta olduğu anda bindirdiler.

*CAN DüNDAR:* Bu hastane ve doktor tercihi sonradan çok tartışıldı. O hastaneye ve o doktora nasıl karar verdiniz?

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* şimdi efendim bir kere hastaneden bir şikayetim yok. Birtakım spekülasyonlar çıktı, onlar da en azından abartıldı. Genel Merkez’in hemen yanı başındadır biliyorsunuz Başkent üniversitesi Hastanesi... Genellikle bir ivedi sorunumuz olduğu vakit ona başvururuz veya partililer oraya başvururlar. Benim de öyle ani bir şey bastırdı.


*'7 AY YATSA SİYASİ HAYATI BİTERDİ'*

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* şimdi orada merak edilen konu, Ecevit’e yanlış tedavi mi yaptılar? Hayır! Ecevit’e orada yanlış tedavi yapmadılar. Sadece orada bazı kimseler Bülent’e çok aylara yayılan bir dinlenme gereksinimi telkin ettiler. Bu demek oluyordu ki en aşağı böyle 7-8 ay dümdüz yatacak.

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* O kadar büyük bir şey değil.

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* üyle... üyle dediler.

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* Dediler...

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Dediler... dur şimdi işte söylüyorum... Dediler... Ve bu da demek oluyordu ki, bir partinin genel başkanı 7 ay yatacak ise onun siyasi hayatı biter.

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* 7 ay sürecek gibi bir şey söylenmedi bana.

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Söylendi Bülent...

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* Hayır söylemediler. Aksine işte ‘şu tarihten 11 gün sonra gel, durumuna yeniden bakalım. İyi gidiyor, iyileşiyorsun. O durum nasıl, 11 gün sonra yeniden gel...’

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Hayır öyle olmadı o... Bir kere daha muayene etmek istediler; o ayrı... Ama onun dışında bu şekilde bir telkin yapıldı ve biz de bu telkine ayak uydur-madık.



_4 Mayıs 2002’de hastaneye yatan Bülent Ecevit 17 Mayıs’ta taburcu olmuş, Ecevitleri Haberal uğurlamıştı._


*'DEDİKODU YAPAYIM İSTEMEZSİN'*

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* Hayır bana o şekilde ‘7-8 ay yatakta kalacaksın’ denmedi.

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Tabi sen onu işte... Neyse...

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* Ve dediğim gibi işte, ‘şu tarihte yeniden gel...’

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* ‘Yeniden gel’ dendi evet.

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* ‘Durumuna bakalım’ dedi ve genellikle durumumun hızla iyileşmekte olduğunu söyledi. Onun dışında öyle 7 ay, 8 ay gibi bir şey söz konusu olmadı.

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Evet söylendi ve öyle söylendiği için biz çok bunaldık.

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* Kim söyledi?

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* İşte şimdi burada dedikodu yapayım ister misin? İstemezsin tabii...

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* Rahşan, bu konuyu kapatalım.

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Kapatalım Bülent... Ben de kapatıyorum. Ama sana böyle bir telkinde bulundular.

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* Kim bulundu?

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Söylemek istemiyorum şimdi...


*BüLENT BEY'İN KIZDIğI AN*

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* Ama şimdi Rahşan... ‘İyi gidiyor’ dendi; o yürümeye, rahat yürümeye...

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Tamam işte, ‘Sen iyisin’ dendi; ‘İyi gidiyor’ dendi. 

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* Tamam...

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Ama ‘Böyle bir şey de yap’ dendi.

*RIDVAN AKAR:* Doktor değil miydi onu söyleyen?

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* Hayır, öyle 7 ay-8 ay denmedi. 

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Dendi Bülent ve biz onun üzerine vazgeçtik.

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* Hayır onun üzerine vazgeçmedik.

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Ve sen yataktan kalktın ve harekete geçtin. Bu biraz ‘Cumhurbaşkanı kitabı kime fırlattı’ tartışmasına benzedi, neyse...

*BüLENT ECEVİT (kızarak) :* Rahşan lütfen... lütfen....

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Tamam. İşte, peki bu kadar söyledim. Fazla da bir şey söylemedim.

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* Daha ne söyleyeceksin?



*'ARAMIZI AüACAKSINIZ'*

*CAN DüNDAR:* Tabii basına yansıyan kısmı, bunun bir komplo olduğu ve hastanenin de bir şekilde bu işe karıştığı... Yani bilerek ya da bilmeyerek, haber sızdırarak Ecevit’i iktidardan devirme hedefinin hastalıkla birleştiği gibi bir izlenim kamuoyuna yansıdı.

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Tamam, siz bunu bana bakarak söylüyorsunuz, ama aramızı açacaksınız onun için...

*CAN DüNDAR:* Katiyen öyle bir niyetimiz yok. Siz örnek aldığımız bir çiftsiniz bizim...

*RIDVAN AKAR:* Peki efendim kaburganızda kırık ve bunun 12 gün sonra tespit edilmiş olması gibi bir şey söz konusu muydu?

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* şimdi o bir ara bir düştüydü. Düşünce gerçekten kaburgası kırılmış, ama biz öyle bir şeyi fark etmedik. Daha sonra, zaman içinde çıktı onun ağrısı... Ağrısı çıkınca o an gittik, röntgen çekildi ki, kırılmışmış. ‘Kaburga kemikleri kendi kendine iyi olur’ dediler ve hakikaten kendi kendine iyi oldu, bitti.


*'YANLIş YORUMLANIR DİYE GİTMEDİM'*

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* Hayır benim ayrılışımın nedenini biliyorsun. O gazetecilerin... yine beni yanlış yakalayacaklar... Sonra evin önünde...

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Hayır, sen hastaneye yine gitmedin; o ayrı, o ayrı... Ama bunu bize söylediler. Biz de onu yapmadık ve onun üzerine zaten ‘Ecevit hastaneyi bıraktı, iyi oldu’ dediler.

*CAN DüNDAR:* Yani ‘yatması gerekiyor’ derken, kalkmasını siz mi söylediniz? 

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Evet, evet kalktı ve ayakta kaldı.

*CAN DüNDAR:* Halbuki kamuoyu...

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Yani orada yanlış bir tutum vardı.

*RIDVAN AKAR:* Grup toplantısına gittiniz galiba değil mi?

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* Evet.

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Oradan MGK’ya gittin galiba değil mi? Evet oradan da MGK’ya gittin.

*CAN DüNDAR:* Yani doktorların sözünü dinlemediniz aslında?

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Evet evet...

*CAN DüNDAR:* O noktada ne oldu da siz vazgeçtiniz telkinden?

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* Hayır efendim onlar, doktorlar 11 gün sonra mı ne, evde, ‘İyi, çok iyi gidiyor. 11 gün sonra gel. Yeniden muayene edelim, durumuna bakalım’ dediler. Ben onu göze almadım. üünkü gazeteciler dışarıda sabah akşam bekliyorlardı. Oradakiler dürüst davranıyordu. Fakat o medyanın daha yetkili kesimi veya yazar-çizer kesimi, kim bilir yine neler diyecekler, nasıl ters yorumlayacaklar, her şey sağlığım bakımından düzelmişken yeniden birtakım yanlış yargılar yayılacak, diye gitmemeye karar verdim.


*'DR. ZİLELİ SüYLEDİ'*

*CAN DüNDAR:* Yanlış tedavi uygulandığı iddiası?

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Hayır, orada hiçbir yanlış tedavi uygulanmadı.

*CAN DüNDAR:* Tüm hastalık sürecinde yani hiç?..

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Hayır, hiçbir yanlış tedavi uygulanmadı. Zaten hiçbir doktor onu yapamaz. 

*CAN DüNDAR:* Belki bilerek değildir, ama hani ihmal...

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Hayır, hayır hiç öyle bir şey olmadı. Sadece dediğim gibi... ona da izin yok... ‘7 aylık telkin hikayesi’... Neyse...

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* İlk defa duyuyorum bu 7 aylık telkini...

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Ama Bülent, öyle söyledi.

*BüLENT ECEVİT:* Kim söyledi?

*RAHşAN ECEVİT:* Zileli öyle söyledi... üyle söyledi Bülent ve üstünde çok durdu onun ve o kadar üstünde durdu ki biz bunaldık ve ayağa kalktık.


*Can DüNDAR* / MİLLİYET / 16 Mayıs 2010

----------


## bozok

*BİR DEVLET KAHRAMANINI BU DURUMLARA DüşüRüR Mü*



17.5.2010

Emekli Albay Atilla Uğur…

O, Abdullah ücalan’ı Kenya’dan getiren ekipte yer aldı. 

ücalan’ın 1999’da Türkiye’ye getirilmesinden sonra yapılan sorgulamalarda olan komutandı. 

Bu bilgiler, emekli albayın Ergenekon davasından tutuklanmasına kadar bilinmiyordu.

Dava sürecinde ortaya çıkan bilgiler, Uğur’un ailesine ölüm tehditleriyle geri döndü. 

Emekli Albay Atilla Uğur, şu an Silivri 4 No’lu cezaevinde tutuklu. 

*14 Mayıs Cuma günü mahkeme heyetinin karşısına çıktı ve şu savunmayı yaptı:*

“Sayın Başkan, değerli Heyet, ben görevim gereği 2007 yılına kadar birçok duruşma izledim. Eski adı ile DGM’lerin hem ANKARA hem de DİYARBAKIR’daki terör örgütü davalarına tanık oldum. Bu konuda en çarpıcı örnek; İmralı Adasında 2 no’lu DGM Başkanı Turgut OKYAY beyin, Hüseyin beyin, Mehmet MARAş beyin icraatlarını tüm duruşmalar boyunca yakınen izledim. Cumhuriyet Savcıları Talat şALK ve Cevdet VOLKAN beyin hazırladıkları iddianameyi okudum. Karşılarında 40.000 kişinin ölümünden sorumlu bir terör örgütü ele başı olmasına, tüm ülke kamuoyunun vicdanında suçlu olarak mahkum ettiği bir terörist olmasına rağmen o iddianamede o tarihte yürürlükte olan CMUK hükümlerine aykırı olacak tek bir uygulama dahi yok idi. Uydurma hiçbir delil konulmamıştı. Kin ve nefret ile yazılmış, siyasi yorumlar içeren bir tek paragraf yoktu. CMUK hükümlerine aykırı olarak elde edilmiş tek bir delil yoktu!..

Teröristbaşı avukatlarının çoğu zaman Türkiye Cumhuriyetini; Yüce Mahkemeyi ve Cumhuriyet Savcılarını hedef alan sloganvari ve hakaretamiz söz ve tavırlarına bile “Savunma Hakkıdır” diyerek müdahale edilmemişti. C.Savcıları o tarihteki yasaya göre Mahkeme Başkanı kanalı ile sordukları sorularda kin ve nefret içeren hiç bir tavır sergilememişlerdi. Bütün Dünyanın terörist olarak kabul ettiği bir bebek katilinin avukatlarını korkutmadılar. Savunma sırasında hiçbir avukat gözaltına alınıp tutuklanmadı.

O insanlar adil yargılamanın nasıl olacağını tüm dünyaya gösterdiler. Allah onlardan razı olsun. Kendilerini bu vesile ile saygıyla selamlıyorum.

Sayın Başkan; burada ise; maalesef bir linç kampanyası sürüp gitmektedir. Terörist başına bile yapılmayan usulsüzlükler ve hukuksuzluklar burada pervasızca uygulanmaktadır. Başta; CMK 134 olmak üzere onlarca konuda bu icraatların aynen ifade ettiğim gibi olduğu aşikardır.

*BİZ İşGAL ALTINDA MIYIZ*
Sayın Başkan; son iki hafta içinde 14 şehit verildi. 14 eve ateş düştü… Gencecik fidanlarımız Türk Bayrağına sarılı tabutlar içerisinde anababa ocaklarına gönderildiler… Bölücülerin saldırıları artarak devam etmektedir. Ancak burada, bu alçaklara karşı kanıyla canıyla mücadele etmiş ve etmekte olan insanlar terörist suçlaması ile yargılanıyor… Ve bunun da demokrasi ve hukuk adına yapıldığı iddia ediliyor.

Kendisini burada tanımaktan şeref duyduğum (emk) Albay Levent GüKTAş geçen hafta huzurda (terörle mücadele anılarını anlatırken) gözyaşlarına engel olamadı. Bir Devlet, kahramanını bu durumlara düşürür mü? Biz işgal altında mıyız?

üte yandan gene terörist örgütlerin korkulu rüyası haline gelmiş Türk Polisi üzel Harekatçıları da burada. Onlardan birisi olan Fahri SüSLü’nün geçen hafta haklı isyanına tanık olduk. Kahrolduk, içimiz acıdı… Bu insanların feveranları kime fayda sağlamaktadır?

Gencecik Subay ve Astsubaylarımızın hainlerle savaşırken derdest edilerek bu çuvalın içine atıldıklarını görmekteyiz.

Sayın Başkan; yıllarını bu mücadele içinde geçirmiş sıradan bir Jandarma Subayı olarak; Atatürk’ü rehber edinmiş bir kişi olarak, tekrar söylüyorum: Bu durum; bir devletin, bir milletin intiharıdır, Dünyanın en geri ülkesinde bile, vatanı için ölüme koşmuş ve koşmakta olan insanlara böyle bir eziyet yapılmaz, yapılamaz… 

*BU KATLİAMI LüTFEN DURDURUNUZ*
Buradan tüm kamuoyuna sesleniyorum: 
“Esas tehlike, bizden sonra gelen insanların mücadele ve azimlerinin kırılmasıdır. Türk Ordusunun gözbebeği üzel Kuvvet mensupları, SAT ve SAS komandoları, Jandarmanın seçkin Subay ve Astsubayları terörist suçlaması ile içeri alınmaktadır. Yakında Hava Kuvvetlerimizin güzide F-16 pilotlarının da alınması ihtimal dahilindedir… Neler oluyor Sayın Başkan? ülkemiz işgale mi hazırlanıyor? Ya da işgal edildik de bizim mi haberimiz yok? 

ülkenin sigortası kabul edilen kritik birimleri tek tek etkisiz hale getiriliyor. Bir subay olarak gelmekte olan facia konusunda tüm kamuoyunu uyarmak istiyorum. Bu katliamı lütfen durdurunuz.

Sayın Başkan, değerli Heyet; insanlarımızın kafası karıştırılmıştır. Haftalardır sizlere “terör örgütünün şahsımla ilgili tehdit ve sevinç çığlıklarını” anlatıyorum. Bunları ağlamak, sızlanmak için değil, Bir Türk Yargıcı olarak en azından vicdanınıza danışınız diye söylüyorum.

Kayıtlara da geçen bu söylediklerim; gelecekte mutlaka tekrar okunacak ve nihai kararı tarih ve Türk Milleti verecektir.

Geçen 15 gün içinde Vatan toprağına emanet ettiğimiz şehitlerimize Yüce Allah’tan rahmet, yakınlarına ve Türk Milletine başsağlığı diliyorum. Teşekkür ederim…

*(E) Jan. Albay Atilla UğUR 
Silivri 4 No’lu Cezaevinde Tutuklu”
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Korgeneral Olcan tutuklandı 



17.05.2010 - 10:19 / Gazeteport

*
*Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında hakkında yakalama emri bulunan Korgeneral Yurdaer Olcan teslim oldu. Hakkında çıkartılan yakalama emri yüzüne okunan Olcan tutuklanarak cezaevine gönderildi.*

*İSTANBUL-* *''Balyoz Planı''* iddialarına ilişkin soruştur kapsamında hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan 21 kişi arasında bulunan Korgeneral Yurdaer Olcan, adliyeye getirildi. 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyetince, daha önce hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan Olcan, sivil bir araçla hakim ve savcıların giriş yaptığı kapıdan geçirilerek Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesine giriş yaptı.

Hakkında çıkartılan yakalama kararı yüzüne okunan Olcan tutuklanarak Hasdal Askeri Cezaevine gönderildi.

*''MüVEKKİLİM 3 AY YATAK İSTİRAHATİYLE TABURCU OLDU''* 
İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyetince, daha önce hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan ve bugün çıkarıldığı İstanbul Nöbetçi 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nce yakalama emrinin yüzüne okunmasının ardından tutuklanan Yurdaer Olcan'ın avukatı Güner, basın mensuplarına kısa bir açıklama yaptı. 

Müvekkili Olcan'ın, bir süre önce tedavi gördüğü Gülhane Askeri Tıp Akademisi'nde (GATA) boyun fıtığı ameliyatı olduğunu kaydeden Güner, boynunda boyunluk bulunan Olcan'ın sağ elini kullanamadığını ve tek başına ihtiyaçlarını gideremediğini belirtti. 

Olcan'ın, 3 ay yatarak fizik tedavi görmek üzere taburcu edildiğini söyleyen Güner, Olcan'ın eşinin fizyoterapist olduğunu ve evinde fizik tedavi görebileceğini ifade etti. 

Basın mensuplarının, *''Müvekkilinizle ilgili tahliye talebinde bulundunuz mu?''* sorusuna da, *''Tahliye talebinde bulunuyoruz zaten zaman zaman. Ama şu anda yapacak bir şey yok. şu an, tutuklama talebi vicahiye çevrildi. Tahliye talebinde bulunma olanağı yok yani''* şeklinde yanıt verdi. 

Avukat Güner, *''Müvekkiliniz bu durumda cezaevinde kalabilir mi?''* sorusuna karşılık da, *''Belki cezaevi değerlendirecek onu. Ameliyattan sonra yaklaşık bir hafta hastanede kaldı. Ve 3 ay hava değişimi, 3 ay yatak istirahatiyle taburcu oldu. Durumu bu''* ifadelerini kullandı. 

Bu arada, adliyeden çıkarken Merkez Komutanlığı'na bağlı otomobile bindirilen Olcan'ın, boynundaki boyunluk nedeniyle yürümekte zorluk çektiği görüldü.

...

----------


## bozok

*Cihaner'e ilginç mektup* 

**

*17.05.2010 - 09:41 / Gazeteport*

*"Cihaner'i tutuklatan üzel Yetkili Savcı Osman şanal cemaatin dershanesinde toplantı yaptı"* 

*ANKARA -* Erzincan’da Ergenekon’a üye olduğu ve İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’nı uygulamaya koyduğu iddiasıyla yargılanan Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’e gönderilen bir mektupta çarpıcı iddialarda bulunuldu. Vatan'da yer alana habere göre; bir cezaevinden açık ismini vererek gönderdiği mektupta *’silahlı yağma*’ suçundan tutuklu mahkum şu iddialarda bulundu: 


*DERSHANEDE TOPLANTI:* Birgün Erzincan’dan, sizin de yakından tanıdığınız bir elemamınız cemaate ait dersaneye geldiler. Zaman ilerledikten sonra ders bitti. Derste bulunan Erzurum Savcısı Osman şanal bey ve iki savcıyla beraber bir odada toplantı yapıldı. *Erzincan’dan gelen misafir, size yakın olan bir polis memuru ve Erzurum’da cemaatlere yapan, ismini yazmak istemiyorum, üç-dört şahıs sizin hakkınızda bazı kararlar aldılar ve Erzincan’dan gelen cemaat sözcülerine talimatlar verdiler*. 


*İşİNİN BİTMESİNE AZ KALDI:* Erzincan’dan gelen misafir, *Cemil üiçek* ve iki milletvekilinin de selamlarını söyleyerek, bir mektup vererek Erzincan’a döndü. *İsmini mahkemeye sunabileceğim iki profesör ve savcılar da, sizin işinizin bitmesine az kaldığını*, Erzincan’da yakınınızda bulunan bir takım devlet görevlilerinin de günlük rapor verdiklerini ve buna benzer bir takım lafların söylenmesinin ardından kalkıp gittim... 


Cihaner’in avukatlarının, mektubun örneğini iki kez ilettiği savcılık, mektubun aslının verilmesi gerektiği gerekçesiyle işlem yapmadı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon şüphelileri Serbest!*


 

*Konya'daki Ergenekon şüphelileri serbest...*

Ergenekon bağlantılı operasyon kapsamında gözaltına alınan, aralarında emekli albay ve doktorun da bulunduğu 2'si kadın 14 kişi serbest bırakıldı. 

Adana üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı'nın talimatı ile Konya merkezli 11 ilde düzenlenen Ergenekon bağlantılı operasyon kapsamında gözaltına alınan, aralarında emekli albay ve doktorun da bulunduğu 2'si kadın 14 kişi, Adana'da yapılan sorgularının ardından tutuksuz yargılanmak üzere serbest bırakıldı. 


Konya polisinin 11 ilde düzenlediği operasyon kapsamında gözaltına alınan ve bugün sorgulanmak üzere Adana'ya gönderilen 14 kişi tutuksuz yargılanmak üzere serbest bırakıldı. Aralarında emekli Kurmay Albay A.K. ve doktor A.ü.'nin de bulunduğu 14 şüpheli Adana Adliyesi'nde üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı tarafından sorgulandıktan sonra tutuksuz yargılanmak üzere serbest bırakıldı. 


Konya polisi 16 Nisan 2009'da düzenlediği Ergenekon bağlantılı operasyonda 6 kişinin tutuklanmasının ardından bağlantıları araştırılmaya başlanmıştı. Bu çerçevede polis, 2009 yılının haziran ayında başta Konya, İstanbul, Antalya, Bursa, Isparta ve Ankara olmak üzere aralarında doktor, emekli albay ve bir federasyon başkanı dahil 37 kişinin evinde arama yapmış, CD ve dokümanlara el koymuştu. Operasyonda CD ve dokümanların incelenmesinin ardından Adana üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı'nın verdiği kararla gözaltılar yapılmıştı. 


Savcının talimatı doğrultusunda 14 Mayıs 2010 cuma günü Konya Emniyet Müdürlüğü Kaçakçılık ve Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü (KOM) ekipleri tarafından Konya başta olmak üzere İstanbul, Isparta ve Ankara, Bursa, dahil 11 ilde eş zamanlı operasyon düzenlenmişti. Operasyon kapsamında Ergenekon örgütüyle bağlantılı oldukları iddiasıyla aralarında Konya Numune Hastanesi'nde görevli doktor A.ü. ve Isparta'nın Eğirdir ilçesinde ikamet eden emekli Kurmay Albay A.K. ile birlikte, 
gazeteci, kamu görevlileri, emekli öğretmen ve üniversite öğrencilerinin de bulunduğu 7'si kadın 29 kişi gözaltına alınmıştı. KOM şubesi'nde sorguya alınan 29 şüpheliden 15'i alınan ifadelerinin ardından savcılık talimatıyla tutuksuz yargılanmak üzere serbest bırakılmış, kalan 14'ü de Adana'ya gönderilmişti. 

17.05.2010 19:32:00 /* İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Albay üiçek "Balyoz"dan serbest kaldı* 


*18.05.2010 - 11:42 / Gazeteport*

_''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' iddialarına ilişkin yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında tutuklanan Deniz Albay Dursun üiçek ile 'Kafes Eylem Planı''ndan tutuklu Albay Mücahit Erakyol, ''Balyoz planı'' soruşturmasında serbest bırakıldı._ 


*İSTANBUL -* Tutuklu bulunduğu Hasdal Askeri Cezaevinden cezaevi ring aracıyla Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesine getirilen üiçek, ''Balyoz Planı'' iddialarına ilişkin soruşturmayı yürüten savcı tarafından sorgulandı. 

üiçek, sorgusunun ardından bu suçtan dolayı savcılık tarafından serbest bırakıldı. 


*ALBAY ERAKYOL DA SERBEST KALDI*
*'Kafes Eylem Planı'' iddiasına ilişkin açılan davanın tutuklu sanığı Albay Mücahit Erakyol, ''Balyoz planı'' iddialarına ilişkin yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında ifade verdiği savcılık tarafından bu suçtan serbest bırakıldı.* 


Tutuklu bulunduğu Hasdal Askeri Cezaevinden Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesine getirilen Albay Erakyol, ''Balyoz Planı'' iddialarına ilişkin soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet savcılarından Süleyman Pehlivan'a ifade verdi. 


Erakyol, ifadesinin ardından bu soruşturma kapsamında serbest bırakıldı. 


Albay Erakyol, ''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' iddialarına ilişkin tutuklu olan ve ''Balyoz Planı'' soruşturması kapsamında savcılık tarafından sorgulandıktan sonra serbest bırakılan Deniz Albay Dursun üiçek ile birlikte Hasdal Askeri Cezaevine geri gönderildi. 

(AA)

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da şok Karar!*


 

*Danıştay saldırısı için Sıhhiye Orduevi'nde kullanılan hard diskin içindeki görüntülerin incelenmesini talep edecek.*

Birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasına bakan mahkeme heyeti, Danıştay saldırısına karıştığı iddia edilen sanık veya sanıkların olay yerine gelişlerinin tespit edilmesi için Sıhhiye Orduevi Müdürlüğüne yazı yazılarak, 16-17 Mayıs 2006 tarihinde kullanılan hard diskin içindeki görüntülerin seyredilmesine imkan verecek programın gönderilmesini kararlaştırdı. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından 21 Nisandaki oturumda değerlendirilmeyen taleplere ilişkin ara kararlar celse arasında alındı. 

Buna göre, Danıştay Başkanlığına yazı yazılmasını kararlaştıran mahkeme heyeti, OYAK Güvenlik tarafından Danıştay binasına takılan güvenlik kameralarına ait görüntülerin kayıt edildiği kaç hard disk olduğu ve takılan hard disklerin seri numaralarının ayrıntılı olarak sorulmasına hükmetti. 

Mahkeme heyeti, Danıştay saldırısına ait dava dosyasında soruşturma aşamasında Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Sıhhiye Orduevi Müdürlüğünden 16-17 Mayıs 2006 tarihlerine ait saat 08.00 ile 11.00 arasındaki görüntülerin istenildiğini, Orduevi tarafından 26-28-29 nolu kameralara ait 08.30 ile 10.30 arasındaki güvenlik kameralarına ait görüntülerin gönderildiğini kaydetti. 

Gönderilen bu görüntülerin mahkeme tarafından CD içerisinde bulunan program kullanılarak, açılıp incelendiğini ifade eden mahkeme heyeti, Alparslan Arslan'ın yakalanarak, araca bindirildiği anın görüntülerde olduğu, ancak sanığın ve olaya karıştığı iddia edilen diğer sanıkların olay yerine gelişlerinin görülmediğini belirtti. 

Mahkeme heyeti, bu nedenle 16-17 Mayıs 2006 tarihlerine ait diğer görüntülerin bulunması halinde olaya karıştığı iddia edilen sanık veya sanıkların olay yerine gelişlerinin görülmesinin muhtemel olduğunu vurguladı. 

Bu gerekçeyle Sıhhiye Orduevi Müdürlüğüne müzekkere yazılmasını kararlaştıran mahkeme heyeti, 16-17 Mayıs 2006 tarihinde kullanılan hard diskin ve hard disk içerisindeki görüntülerin seyredilmesine imkan verecek programın mahkemece incelenmek üzere gönderilmesini karara bağladı. 

Mahkeme heyeti, o tarihte güvenlik kameralarıyla ilgili hangi şirketle anlaşma yapılıp yapılmadığı, istenilen hard diskin ne zaman takıldığı ne zaman ve neden söküldüğünün de bildirilmesini kararlaştırarak, bu hard diskin, Orduevi'nde olmaması halinde de nerede olduğunun bildirilmesine karar verdi. 

ORDUEVİ'NDEKİ KAMERALARIN KROKİSİ İSTENDİ 

Mahkeme ayrıca, Sıhhiye Orduevi'nden, 16-17 Mayıs 2006 tarihlerinde kullanılan ve Orduevi'nin etrafını gösteren kameraların nerelerde olduğunun basit kroki üzerinde gösterilmesini, krokide kameraların yerlerinin de kamera numaraları yazılarak bildirilmesini istedi. 

Alparslan Arslan'ın CMK'nın 75. maddesi uyarınca kan ve kıl örneğinin genel anestezi altında alınmasının sanık yönünden hayati tehlike oluşturup oluşturmayacağının Adli Tıp Kurumu Başkanlığından sorulmasına karar veren mahkeme heyeti, Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğünün de Danıştay saldırısıyla ilgili yapılan soruşturma aşamasında şüpheli olarak beyanları alınan sanıkların yakalandıklarında ve gözaltına alındıklarında ilgili emniyet müdürlüklerince üzerlerinde çıkan cep telefonlarıyla ilgili olarak inceleme yapılıp yapılmadığının tek tek araştırılarak bildirilmesini kararlaştırdı. 

İddianamede ve birleşen dosyada adı geçen sanıklarla ilgili istihbari bilgi olup olmadığının Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı, MİT Müsteşarlığı ve Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğünden sorulmasına karar veren mahkeme heyeti, bilgilerin gizli olması halinde gizlilik esasları dikkate alınarak gönderilmesini kararlaştırdı. 

Danıştay saldırısının ardından Arslan'a ait olduğu belirtilen aracın olay yerinden çekilme görüntülerinin tamamının istenilmesine karar veren mahkeme heyeti, 17 Mayıs 2006 tarihi itibarıyla Danıştay binasına ait olan giriş-çıkış kapılarının nerede olduğunun kroki halinde tespit edilerek, mahkemeye bildirilmesi için Danıştay Başkanlığına yazı yazılmasını da hükme bağladı. 

Mahkeme heyeti, Alparslan Arslan'ın kız kardeşinin kullandığı iddia edilen sim kartın da hangi makinelerde kullanıldığı ve kullanılan bu makinelerde hangi sim kartlarının takıldığı konusunda Turkcell'den gelen yazı üzerinde bilirkişi incelemesi yaptırılmasını kararlaştırdı. 


18.05.2010 17:51 / *İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Korgeneral Olcan Hasdal’da*

**


*Balyoz Soruşturması kapsamında hakkında yakalama emri bulunan Harp Akademileri Komutan Yardımcısı Korgeneral Yurdaer Olcan, dün tutuklandı.*

Olcan dün saat 10.10’da Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne geldi. Merkez Komutanlığı’na ait bir araçla hakim ve savcıların kullandığı kapıdan içeriye giren Olcan’ın yürürken zorlandığı ve boyunluk taktığı görüldü. 4 Nisan 2010’da hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan ve 5 Nisan’da da Ankara’da Gülhane Askeri Tıp Akademisi’ne (GATA) yatan Olcan’ın, 42 gün sonra geldiği Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi’nde, yakalama kararı yüzüne okundu ve tutuklanarak Hasdal Cezaevi’ne gönderildi. Böylece soruşturma kapsamında tutuklananların sayısı 29’a yükseldi. Olcan “Cebir ve şiddet kullanarak Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümeti’ni ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs etmek” suçundan tutuklandı.

*Tahliye talebi*

Olcan’ın avukatı Armağan Güner, müvekkilinin boyun fıtığı hastalığından GATA’da ameliyat olduğunu, sağlığının cezaevinde kalmaya elverişli olmadığını ve 3 ay boyunca fizik tedavi görmesi gerektiğini belirtti. Müvekkilinin sağlık raporlarını da mahkemeye sunduklarını ifade eden avukat Güner, tahliye talebinde bulunduklarını açıkladı. 


Ayşegül USTA / DHA / HüRRİYET / 18.5.2010

----------


## bozok

*Ataşehir’deki ev Ergenekon dosyasına 8 ay gecikmeli girdi*





*Danıştay’a saldırı ve Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’ne bomba atılması olaylarının sanığı Osman Yıldırım’ın bombaları aldığı evi polisin tespit ettiği, ancak bu bilginin Ergenekon dava dosyasına 8 ay gecikmeli girdiği ortaya çıktı.*

Söz konusu evi, Ergenekon davasının 22 Ekim 2009’daki duruşmasında, Alparslan Arslan, “Cumhuriyet bombalarını Ataşehir’de bir villadan aldım” diyerek açıklamıştı. Evin avukat arkadaşı Recep üzkan’a ait olduğunu duruşmada ilk defa açıklayan Arslan, evi tarif etmiş ve bombaları da Osman Yıldırım’a otomobilinde verdiğini tekrarlamıştı. 

*Rapordaki tarih*

İstanbul 13’üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi de 11 şubat 2010’da İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı talimat göndererek evin açık adresinin tespit edilmesini istedi. 22 Nisan’da gelen cevap dava dosyasına girerken, rapordaki tarih dikkat çekiciydi. İstanbul polisi evi, Arslan’ın açıklamasından 2 ay önce 22 Ağustos 2009’da tespit etmiş ve tutanak düzenlemişti. Rapora göre, 5 apartman sakinine sanıklarla ilgili fotoğraf teşhisi yaptırıldı. 4’ü teşhis yapamadı. Biri, fotoğraflarda Mehmet Zekeriya üztürk’ü yüzde 90, emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük’ü yüzde 50, Osman Yıldırım’ı ise yüzde 70 oranında tespit etti.


Toygun ATİLLA / HüRRİYET / 18.5.2010

----------


## bozok

*Bu İddia Her şeyi Değiştirir!*

 

*Hakim Albay Zeki üçok:* *Sahte görüşme kaydı üreten sistemi tespit ettik!*

Hakim Albay Zeki üçok, Ergenekon Savcısı üz’e verdiği ifadede, telefon görüşmesi yapmayanların bir program aracılığıyla görüşmüş gibi gösterildiğini belirlediklerini söyledi 

Var olduğu iddia olunan Ergenekon örgütünün, İşçi Partisi aracılığıyla TSK’ya sızma girişimi olarak adlandırılan Karargah Evleri soruşturmasını yürüten askeri Hakim Albay Zeki üçok’un, Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz’e *“soruşturmayı kararttığı”* iddiasıyla şüpheli olarak verdiği ifadesinde ilginç bilgiler ortaya çıktı. 

Milliyet Gazetesi'nden Erdal Kılınç'ın haberine göre; Karargah Evleri’ne ilişkin hiçbir somut ve hukuki delile ulaşamadıklarını belirten üçok, olayı araştırmak için İşçi Partisi’ne ajan soktuklarını da söyledi. Savcı üz’ün Karargah Evleri’nde adı geçenlerle Ergenekon sanıkları arasında irtibat olduğunu gösteren telefon dökümlerini sorması üzerine üçok, bu kayıtların bir program aracılığıyla oluşturulabildiğini savundu. 

İP’lilerin iddiası üzerine, Turkcell ve TİB’den bir yetkiliyle birlikte internetten bu programı satın aldıklarını belirten üçok, kendisi ve yardımcısına ait telefonla deneme yaparak, iki telefonu görüşmüş gibi gösterdiklerini anlattı. 

üçok şunları söyledi: _“Bu numaralar MİT’ten gelen telefon görüşme kayıtları sonucu ortaya çıkmıştır. Bu şemaya göre kişiler arasında irtibat olduğu var gibi gözükse de ifadesi alınan sanıkların bu görüşmeleri ısrarla kabul etmediklerini gördük. Avukatlar bir programdan bahsederek, şahısların kendi istekleri dışında, haberleri olmadan görüşme yapabildiklerini söylediler. Biz de bunu denedik. Turkcell ve TİB’den bir yetkiliyle birlikte internetten bu program satın alındı. Benim numaralarım ve yardımcılarıma ait numaraların birbirlerini aradıklarını gördük. ücretlendirme olmamış ama arama kayıtları çıktı.”_ 

‘üRTBAS’ SORUSU 

Savcı üz’ün *“MİT tarafından hazırlanan Karargah Evleri şemasında yer alan şahıslarla ilgili HTS dökümü (bir telefonla yapılan görüşmeleri gösteren kayıt) talep ettiniz mi? şahısların Ergenekon örgütüyle irtibatları ortaya konmuş mudur?”* sorusu üzerine üçok, _“Belirtilen şemedaki isimlerle bir irtibat tespit edilmedi”_ yanıtını vermiş. 

üz, bunun üzerine, *“Size ait iş yerinde elde edilen CD’lerin incelemesinde, MİT tarafından hazırlanan ‘Karargah Evleri’ şemalarına göre, askeri personelin Ergenekon sanıklarıyla irtibatları olduğu anlaşılmaktadır. Bu irtibatları görmezlikten gelip soruşturmayı örtbas etmeye mi çalıştınız?”* diye sormuş. 

‘MİT fırçası’ 

Davanın kendisine verilmesinin ardından MİT, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı ile görüşmeler yaptığını anlatan üçok, _“MİT’ten (Emre Taner ve yardımcısı Afet Güneş) ellerinde bu konuyla ilgili hiçbir resim, görüntü, telefon ve video kaydı olmadığı söylendi. Sadece hassas kaynaklardan, İP’lilerden duyduklarını kaleme aldıklarını bildirdiler”_ dedi. 

Müsteşar Yardımcısı Afet Hanımı dinlemek istediğini, buna Emre Taner’in karşı çıktığını, Emre Taner’i dinlemek istediğini, bu kez de Başbakanlığın izin vermediğini anlatan üçok, MİT’in hukuk danışmanlarından birinin kendisini fırçaladığını iddia etti. 

üçok, soru üzerine, Karargah Evleri yapılanmasının gerçek olduğuna ilişkin somut ve hukuki bir delile ulaşamadıklarını söyledi. 


19.05.2010 13:17 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da tılsım skandalı* 

**

19.05.2010 - 17:30 /* Gazeteport*

_Danıştay saldırganı Alparslan Arslan ile Salih Kurter ve Süleyman Esen ile bu soruşturma kapsamında sorgulanan Teoman Ekşioğlu'nda ele geçen arapça yazıların dini terminolojide, tesirli dua anlamına gelen ve ikinci kişileri etkilemekte kullanılan "vefk"lerden ele geçirildiği ortaya çıktı._

*İSTANBUL -* Diyanet İşleri Başkanlığı, birinci *''Ergenekon''* davası ile birleştirilen Danıştay'a saldırı dosyası sanıklarında bulunan Arapça yazıların, dini terminolojide *''tesirli dua''* anlamına gelen *''vefk''* ile hadis ve dua metinlerinden oluştuğunu bildirdi. 

Birinci Ergenekon davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin, tutuklu sanık Alparslan Arslan, tutuksuz sanıklar Salih Kurter ve Süleyman Esen ile soruşturma kapsamında ifadesi alınan Teoman Ekşioğlu'da bulunan Arapça yazıların içeriklerinin ne olduğuna ilişkin yazısına, Diyanet İşleri Başkanlığından cevap verildi. 

Din İşleri Yüksek Kurulu Başkanı Prof. Dr. Hamza Aktan tarafından mahkemeye gönderilen yazıda, 8 adet fotokopinin okunamayacak derecede çok küçük ve silik durumda olduğu belirtildi. 

Okunabilen bölümlerden anlaşıldığı kadarıyla vefklerden, hadis ve dua metinlerinden oluştuğu ifade edilen yazıda, *vefk* kelimesinin dini terminolojide *''tesirli dua''* anlamına geldiği kaydedildi. 

Yazıda, vefklerin her sırasında bulunan kare sayısına göre üçlü, dörtlü şeklinde adlandırıldığı, yer aldığı gruba göre *''toprak, hava, ateş ve su vefki''*, bulunduğu gezegene göre *''güneş vefki''* veya *''ay vefki''* olarak isimlendirildiği anlatıldı. 

*DİNEN YASAK* 
Vefkler hazırlanırken, Arapça harflerin sayısal değerlerinin rakam gibi kullanıldığı, yani *''ebced hesabı''* yapıldığı belirtilen yazıda, şöyle devam edildi: 

*''Vefklerin en çok bilinen çeşitleri tılsım, muska, boylama, koruyucu, bitkisel tılsımlar, hayvansal tılsımlar, doğal taşlar ve benzeridir. Bütün bu bilgiler, bu şekillerin, harflerin ve ebced hesabının insanları olumlu veya olumsuz yönde etkilemek ve onları etki altına almak, beyin yıkamak ve benzeri çeşitli maksatlarla kullanıldığını göstermektedir. İslam dini, gerek falı, gerek tılsımı, gerekse büyüyü, itikadı bozduğu, tevhid inancına zarar verdiği ve kötüye kullanıldığı için kesin olarak yasaklamıştır.''* 

Yazıda, zarar veya fayda vereceğine inanarak bu tür vefkleri, tılsımları, muskaları kullanarak, gelecekle ilgili olaylar hakkında bilgi vermenin, cinlerle irtibatlı olduğunu iddia etmenin ve bunlara inanmanın Kur'an-ı Kerim'e aykırı olduğu ifade edildi. 

Bir Müslümanın bunlara inanmasının uygun olmayıp, bu tür inanışlardan uzak durması gerektiği dile getirilen yazıda, vefklerden hayır ya da şer beklentisi içerisinde olmanın, İslam dininin prensiplerine uygun olmadığı, birtakım rumuz ve harflerle yapılan bu tür uygulamaların hoş görülmediği vurgulandı. 

*GLOCK MARKA SİLAHLAR* 
Mahkemenin, Alparslan Arslan'ın, Danıştay saldırısında kullandığı 9 milimetre çapındaki glock marka silahın, Türkiye'de satışının yapılıp yapılmadığı, yapılıyorsa hangi kurum ve kurumların satışa yetkili bulunduğu, 2006 Mayıs ayı itibarıyla satış, fatura miktarının ne olduğuna ilişkin talebine de Makine Kimya Endüstrisi Kurumu (MKE) Genel Müdürlüğünden cevap verildi. 

Savunma Sanayi Müsteşarlığı ile yapılan protokol kapsamında ithal edilen yivli, setli tabancalar ve av tüfeklerinin yurt içinde sivil piyasaya bireysel satışlarının MKE tarafından yürütülüğü belirtilen yazıda, *''Ayrıca kanun ve yönetmelik çerçevesinde MKE dışında da ferdi olarak yurt dışından silah ithalatı mümkün olabilmektedir''* denildi. 

Yazıda, glock marka tabancaların MKE kurumu aracılığıyla ilk olarak 1993 tarihinde getirtildiği, daha sonra Mart 2008 tarihinde tekrar ithalat yapıldığı vurgulanan yazıda, *''1994-2008 yılları arasında MKE tarafından glock marka tabanca ithali gerçekleştirilmediğinden 2006 yılı Mayıs ayı itibarıyla da satışı yapılmamıştır''* ifadelerine yer verildi. 

*İLHAN SELüUK'UN SAğLIK DURUMU* 
Mahkemenin talebi doğrultusunda Amerikan Hastanesi'nden gelen yazıda ise tutuksuz sanık Cumhuriyet Gazetesi Başyazarı İlhan Selçuk'un sağlık durumuna ilişkin bilgi verildi. 

Yazıda, Selçuk'un bu hastanede tedavisinin sürdüğü ifade edilerek, *''Kendisi halen sol hemiplejik ve konfüzyon tablosu içindedir. Dalgalanma gösteren bir orientasyon bozukluğu bulunmaktadır. Ayrıca aspirasyon pnömonisi de var olup solunum terapisi de sürdürülmektedir''* denildi. 

(A.A)

----------


## bozok

> *CIA’dan Ergenekon kılavuzu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _CIA’e bağlı açık istihbaratın merkezi olan Open Source Center (OSC), Türkiye’yi sarsan Ergenekon soruşturmasıyla ilgili 22 sayfalık bir rapor hazırladı. 19 Mart tarihli raporda, Haziran 2007’de ümraniye’de bir gecekonduda bulunan el bombalarıyla başlayan Ergenekon süreci tüm ayrıntılarıyla anlatıldı. ABD Ulusal İstihbarat Direktörlüğü’nün talimatıyla 2005’de CIA bünyesinde kurulan OSC’nin raporları “gizli” kategorisinde sınıflandırılmasa da kamuoyunun kullanımına açılmıyor. OSC’nin raporları sadece ilgili birimlere gönderilirken, resmi web sayfası sadece ABD hükümetinin ve kamu kurumlarının personeline açık._
> 
> 
> *Erdoğan-Baykal düellosu*
> ...


*CIA Malına Sahip üıktı* 



F-Tipi örgütlere biz sizin arkanızdayız, devam edin mesajı
verilmektedir.

Bugün, Hürriyet Gazetesinde (18.4.2010), CIA’nin Ergenekon Tertibi ile ilgili bir
raporu yayınlandı.

Gazete rapor ile ilgili bir yorum yapmadan yayınlamış.

Türkiye’nin iç işlerini ilgilendiren bir konuda, başka bir devletin cinayetlere
şantajlara ve suikastlara adı karışan gizli servisi neden bir rapor hazırlar ve
kamuoyuna açıklar? Böyle bir ihtiyacı neden duyar?

üncelikle Ergenekon Tertibinin bir gladyo operasyonu olduğunu söylemeliyiz. Türk ordusuna ve aydınlarına CIA tarafından bir operasyon yapıldığına inanmayanların bu yazıyı okumalarında bir yarar görmüyorum.

Peki, CIA’nin bir rapor hazırlayarak kendi yapıp ettiklerine sahip çıkmasından daha normal ne olabilir? Gerçek durum budur.

Bu raporun zamanlaması da en az kendisi kadar çok önemlidir.

ünce zamanlamadan başlayalım. ülke içinde Ergenekon Tertibine karşı gelişen
muhalefetin gittikçe kitleselleştiği bir zaman dilimindeyiz. ülke bütünlüğüne ve
onun güvenliğine operasyon yapılmasına halkımız karşıdır. Bunu CIA da biliyor.

Hassas bir durumun olduğunu bilmesine karşın, neden böyle bir tavır almaktadır?

üok açık, talimatlar ile yönettiği F-Tipi gladyo operasyonları büyük çıkmazlara
geldi.

Raporun birinci amacı, F-Tipi örgütlere biz sizin arkanızdayız, devam edin mesajı verilmektedir.

CIA bu tavrı ile yeni bir yol açmaktadır. Eskiden şekli hassasiyetlere dikkat
ederken, artık doğrudan müdahale etme gereğini duymaktadır.

Raporun içeriğine gelince, iki yeni husus göze çarpmaktadır. Daha doğrusu CIA iki yeni hedef göstermektedir. *Birincisi ana muhalefet partisinin başkanı, diğeri de* *Madımak Felaketine uğrayanların yakınları ve çevresindekilerin de Ergenekon Tertibine dahil edilmesi hususudur.*

*CIA’nin siyasi iktidara da bir mesajı var. Benim belirlediğim stratejik hedeflerin* *dışına çıkma. Ben ne diyorsam onu yap.*

üzetlersek. CIA bu raporu ile evet bu operasyonlar benim talimatlarımla
yürümektedir. *Ergenekon Tertibinin asıl sahibi benim demektedir.*

Yani CIA açıklamaya ihtiyaç bırakmayacak bir şekilde kendi malına sahip çıkmaktadır.


*Bülent Esinoğlu* / ilk-kursun.com / 19 Nisan 2010

----------


## bozok

*şok ifade*

** 

*10 kişinin öldüğü termos bomba olayının tutuklu sanığı Hikmet Topal, saldırının emrini Albay Cemal Temizöz’ün verdiğini söylemesi için baskı gördüğünü iddia etti.*

Mahkemeye 86 sayfa savunma veren Topal, _“Komiser bana, ‘Komutanları lojmanlarından pijamalarıyla, makamlarında koltuklarından tutup alıyoruz. Cemal Temizöz seni kurtaramaz”_ diye yazdı.

DİYARBAKIR Koşuyolu Parkı’nda 12 Eylül 2006’da termos içine konulan bombanın patlatılması sonucu 7’si çocuk 10 kişinin öldüğü olayın tutuklu 3 sanığından Hikmet Topal, o tarihte asker olması nedeniyle, olayın askerin üzerine yıkılmaya çalışıldığını iddia etti. İzmir’de yedek subay olarak askerliğini yaparken, olay tarihinde izinli olarak ailesinin yanında Diyarbakır’da bulunan Hikmet Topal, 23 Mart 2009’da gözaltına alınmıştı. Hikmet Topal, Burhan Güneş ve Murat Ekin’le birlikte yargılandığı Diyarbakır 5’inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne verdiği 86 sayfalık savunmasında ilginç iddialarda bulundu. Topal, emniyetteki sorgusunda, olaya kendilerinden bir gün sonra 24 Mart 2009’da gözaltına alınan Kayseri Jandarma Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz’ün de karıştırılmak istendiğini anlattı. 

*‘Seni kullanmış, anlat’* 

Hikmet Topal, şırnak’ın Cizre İlçesi’nde görev yaptığı 1993-1996 arasındaki dönemde, kayıplar ve faili meçhul cinayetlerle ilgili gözaltına alınan Albay Cemal Temizöz’ü tanımadığını ancak kendisine bombalı saldırının talimatını verdiğini söylemesi için baskı gördüğünü öne sürdü. Topal, “Komiser bana, ‘Komutanları lojmanlarından pijamalarıyla, makamlarında koltuklarından tutup alıyoruz. Cemal Temizöz seni kurtaramaz. Seni cezaevinden kurtaracak adamı da aldık. Boşuna koruma Cemal Temizöz’ü. Seni kullanmış, anlat’ dedi” iddiasında bulundu. Topal, adının, soyadının ve görüntülerinin basına verilmeyeceği, her istenileni yapması durumunda işkence görmeyeceği garantisinin verilmesine rağmen, sözlerin tutulmadığını ileri sürdü. 

*ülüm kararı alınmıştı* 

Topal, terör örgütü sempatizanlığına yönelik iddialara ilişkin ise 2001’de üniversitede iken terörle mücadele polisleri ile 7’nci Kolordu Komutanlığı’nda görevli subay arkadaşları olduğu için örgütün hakkında ölüm kararı aldığını söyledi. Sanıklardan Burhan Güneş’in, 2006’da PKK’nın YüGEH isimli gençlik yapılanmasının Diyarbakır sorumluluğunu yapmasına rağmen, iddianamede ‘sadece bir öğrenci’ olarak gösterildiğini savunan Topal, “Burhan Güneş resmen korunuyor” dedi.

Hikmet Topal, polislerin internetten, İzmir’deki Asansör Lokantası’nda Albay N.ü. ve Yarbay Y.R.G. ile çekilmiş fotoğraflarını bulduğunu anlattı. Albay ve Yarbay’ın kışlada komutanları, dışarıda dostları olduğunu söylediğini ancak polisin buna inanmadığını belirten Topal, ifadeye komutanlarının yazılmak istendiğini öne sürdü. 

*Askerle teröriste tavır aynı* 

Kendisine Gaffar Okkan suikastının da sorulduğunu belirten Hikmet Topal, diğer sanıkların saldırıyı TİT adına üslenerek, siyasi bir kazanım elde etmeyi düşündüklerini belirterek, kendi üzerinden de siyasi kazanım elde edilmek istendiğini iddia etti. Topal, “Polisin de askere karşı tavrı teröristten farklı olmadığından, polis de işkence, tehdit ve şantaj yolu ile bu olayı üzerime yıkmak için olağanüstü bir hukuksuzluk uygulayarak, terör örgütünün ekmeğine yağ sürmüştür. Olaya geçirilen TİT kılıfı nasıl yırtıldıysa, yine olaya geçirilmek istenen asker kılıfı da yırtılacak” dedi. 2004’ten beri Diyarbakır’dan Ak Parti üyesi olduğunu vurgulayan Hikmet Topal, “Tek amaçları 29 Mart yerel seçimlerinden önce, ‘İzmir ve Diyarbakır’ı asker bombaladı’ diye Silahlı Kuvvetler üzerinden kara propaganda yapmaktı” diye konuştu. İddianamede, Hikmet Topal ve Burhan Güneş için 625’er, Murat Ekin içinse 845 yıla kadar hapis cezası isteniyor.


Cem EMİR / DHA / HüRRİYET / 20 Mayıs 2010

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da kopya DVD skandalı* 

**

20.05.2010 - 14:15 / *Gazeteport*

_İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanığı Levent Göktaş'tan elde edildiği öne sürülen ve bazı kişilere ait özel bilgilerin yer aldığı 51 No'lu DVD'nin kopyasının, orijinal DVD'nin ele geçirildiği tarihten bir hafta önce oluşturulduğu belirtildi._ 

*İSTANBUL -* Davaya bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin, Göktaş'ın Ankara'daki bürosunda *7 Ocak 2009* tarihinde ele geçirilen 51 No'lu DVD'nin kopyasının hangi tarihte oluşturulduğu, içindeki dokümanların ne zaman oluşturulduğu, dosyaların kaydetme tarihleri ve hangi bilgisayar tarafından, hangi program kullanılarak oluşturulduğunun tespitine ilişkin istediği bilirkişi raporu tamamlandı. 

İstanbul Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü tarafından *11 Aralık 2009* tarihinde mahkemeye gönderilen bu DVD'nin kopyasıyla ilgili teknik bilirkişi Hayrettin Bahşi tarafından hazırlanan raporunda, incelenen DVD'nin *31 Aralık 2008* tarihinde saat *17.40'da ''Nero Burning Rom''* adlı program ile oluşturulduğu kaydedildi. 

DVD'nin hangi bilgisayarda oluşturulduğu konusunda herhangi bir bulguya rastlanmadığı vurgulanan raporda, DVD'de yer alan dosyaların incelendiği belirtilerek, bu dosyalardan bazılarında veri bulunamadığı anlatıldı. 

Raporda, ayrıca her bir dosya ile ulaşılan bilgilerin naip hakimliğe sunulduğu kaydedildi. 

Levent Göktaş'tan elde edildiği öne sürülen *51 No'lu DVD'nin, adli emanette kırıldığı iddia* edilmişti. İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğünden gelen yazıda ise bu *DVD'nin imajının alınamadığı* belirtilmişti. 

*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*Pulatsü'ya "Balyoz" sorgusu* 

**

20.05.2010 - 12:31 / *Gazeteport*


_1. Hava Kuvveti Komutanı Korgeneral Korcan Pulatsü, ''Balyoz Planı'' iddiaları soruşturması kapsamında talimatla ifade verdi._ 

*ANKARA* - Avukatı Ali Fahir Kayacan ile Ankara Adalet Sarayı'na gelen Pulatsü'nün ifadesi, terör ve organize suçlara ilişkin soruşturmalara bakmakla görevli Başsavcıvekilliğinde, talimat savcısınca alındı. 

Savcılık ifadesi yaklaşık 2 saat süren Pulatsü, daha sonra adliyeden ayrıldı. 

*''Balyoz Planı''* iddiaları soruşturması çerçevesinde, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nın talimatı doğrultusunda, Ankara'da bugüne kadar 2 albay ve 2 yarbay olmak üzere 4 muvazzaf subayın ifadesine başvuruldu. 

Soruşturma kapsamında, önümüzdeki günlerde, bazı muvazzaf ve emekli generaller ile subayların, talimatla ifadelerinin alınacağı öğrenildi. 

(A.A)

----------


## bozok

*"O kayıtlar yasa dışı"* 


*20.05.2010 - 11:14 / Gazeteport*


_Yargıtay Başkanı Hasan Gerçeker, internete düşen ve Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'i bıraktıracak hakimin Yargıtay başkanı yapılacağı yönündeki iddiaların yer aldığı ses kaydıyla ilgili konuştu_

*ANKARA -* Yargıtay Başkanı Hasan Gerçeker, Yargıtay üyelerine ait olduğu iddia edilen ses kayıtlarıyla ilgili, ''Konuyu tam açıklığa kavuşturmadan bir kanaat belirtmek doğru değil. Araştırdıktan, gerekli incelemeyi yaptıktan sonra konunun takipçisi olacağım'' dedi. 

Gerçeker, Yargıtay'a gelişinde, gazetecilerin son günlerde basında yer alan ve Yargıtay üyelerine ait olduğu iddia edilen ses kayıtlarına ilişkin sorularını yanıtladı. Ses kayıtlarında yargıya müdahale anlamına gelecek ifadeler bulunduğunu ve buna ilişkin soruşturma ya da inceleme başlatılıp başlatılmayacağının sorulması üzerine Gerçeker, ''Bunları basından öğrendik. Takip ediyoruz, araştıracağız, nedir, ne değildir, bir bakacağız'' karşılığını verdi. 

*Konuya ilişkin bir görüşme yapmadığını belirten Gerçeker, Yargıtay üyelerine ait olduğu iddia edilen ses kayıtlarının da yasa dışı yollarla elde edildiğini, bu yüzden öncelikle bunların doğru ya da yanlış olduğunun tespit edilmesi için görüşmeler yapacağını söyledi.* 

Hasan Gerçeker, ''Konuyu tam açıklığa kavuşturmadan bir kanaat belirtmek doğru değil. Araştırdıktan, gerekli incelemeyi yaptıktan sonra konunun takipçisi olacağım'' diye konuştu.

*"KONUşURSAM MEşRUİYET KAZANACAK"*
*Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu (HSYK) Başkanvekili Kadir üzbek, Yargıtay üyelerine ait olduğu iddia edilen ses kayıtlarının yasa dışı yollarla elde edildiğine işaret ederek, bu konuda bir değerlendirme yapmasının bu kayıtlara meşruiyet kazandıracağını, bunun da yanlış olacağını söyledi.* 

üzbek, HSYK'ya gelişinde, gazetecilerin son günlerde basında yer alan ve Yargıtay üyelerine ait olduğu iddia edilen ses kayıtlarına ilişkin sorularını yanıtladı. 

Bir gazetecinin ''Yargıtay üyesi Hamdi Yaver Aktan'a ait olduğu iddia edilen ses kayıtlarında Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in davasında etkin bir şekilde çalıştığınız söyleniyor'' değerlendirmesi üzerine üzbek, bu konuda kendisine söz hakkı doğup doğmadığını bilmediğini söyledi. üzbek, İtalyan yüksek yargı kuruluşuyla yargı bağımsızlığı konusunda işbirliği protokolü imzalamak üzere yurt dışında bulunduğu sırada iddia olunan haberlerin basında yer aldığını ve konunun ayrıntısını bilmediğini bildirdi. 

üzbek, bugüne kadar kamuoyunun doğru bilgilendirilmesi amacıyla basına açıklamalarda bulunduğunu belirterek, bu olayda da doğru bilgileri kamuoyuyla paylaşacağını ifade etti. 

Yargıtay üyelerine ait olduğu iddia edilen ses kayıtlarının yasa dışı yollarla elde edildiğine işaret eden üzbek, burada tartışılması gerekenin kayıtların nasıl elde edildiği olması gerektiğini savundu. HSYK Başkanvekili üzbek, *''Benim bu konuda değerlendirme yapmam yasa dışı yollarla elde edilmiş bu ses kayıtlarına meşruiyet kazandırmak olur. Bu da yanlış olur. üzerinde durulması gereken, (bu kayıtlar niye bu şekilde elde edilmeye çalışılmıştır. Niye hala Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nde kayıtların gizli şekilde yapılmakta olduğudur)''* dedi. 

Bir gazetecinin, ''Erzurum savcılarıyla ilgili işlem yapmadan önce Hamdi Yaver Aktan ile görüştünüz mü?'' sorusuna üzbek, ''Somut olaylarla ilgili bir çalışma yapmamız söz konusu olamaz. Erzurum veya Erzincan olayı Türk hukuk tarihinde uygulama biçimi itibariyle her zaman tartışılacak, konuşulacak, yorumların ve değerlendirmelerin yapılacağı bir olaydır. Yüksek Kurul'un bu konudaki tavrı, değerlendirmesi ve gerekçeli kararı bellidir. Uygulamayı da ona göre yapmıştır. Ne kişilere göre, ne de kişiler kendilerine göre bir değerlendirme yapabilirler'' yanıtını verdi. 

Yargıtay üyelerinin arkadaşları olduğunu ve her zaman görüştüklerini belirten üzbek, somut olaylarla ilgili ''şu şöyle yapılsın, bu böyle yapılsın'' diye görüşmenin ise mümkün olmadığını kaydetti. üzbek, basında yer alan ses kayıtlarında Yargıtay Başkanlığına aday olacağı yönünde ifadelerin yer aldığının anımsatılması üzerine de, mevcut Yargıtay Başkanı Hasan Gerçeker'in bir yıldan daha fazla bir süre görevini sürdüreceğini, Yargıtay Başkanlığı seçimini de Yargıtay Genel Kurulu üyelerinin yaptığını, Genel Kurul üyelerinin ise bu dönemde böyle bir değerlendirme içine girmeyeceklerini söyledi.

(AA)

----------


## bozok

*Hakimi isyan ettiren ses kaydı* 


20.05.2010 - 17:40 / Gazeteport

_''Ergenekon'' davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün, Emin Gürses'in tahliye edilmesi için Yargıtay 8. Daire üyesi Hamdi Yaver Aktan'dan talimat aldığı iddialarına tepki göstererek, ''Bana kimse talimat veremez'' dedi._

*İSTANBUL -* Silivri'deki ''Ergenekon'' davasının görüldüğü duruşma salonunun bulunduğu binada gazetecilere açıklama yapan şengün, ''Birinci 'Ergenekon' davasının sanıklarından Emin Gürses'in tahliye edilmesi için Aktan'ın kendisine talimat verdiği'' şeklindeki konuşmanın yer aldığı iddia edilen ses kaydını da internetten dinledi. Aktan ile böyle bir görüşmesi olmadığını vurgulayan şengün, mesleği gereği Aktan ve Aktan gibi onlarca, yüze yakın üyeyi tanıdığını kaydetti. şengün, ''Asla böyle bir şey konuşmadım. Bir hakim böyle bir şey konuşur mu?'' dedi. 

*Hamdi Yaver Aktan'ın telefonunu bilmediğini, kendisiyle hiç telefonda görüşmediğini ifade eden şengün, gazetecilerin ''Ortam dinlemesi olup olamayacağı'' yönündeki soruları üzerine, ''Aktan ile Yargıtay'a gittiğimde görüşürüm. Hakim öyle şey konuşur mu? Bana kimse talimat veremez. Ben 60 yaşındayım, 35 yıldır bu mesleği severek yapıyorum. üocuklarım, ailem dışında en çok sevdiğim şey mesleğimdir'' şeklinde konuştu.* 

Bu tür ses kayıtlarının hep aynı kaynaktan çıktığını ifade eden şengün, bunun manidar olduğunu kaydetti. şengün, ''Suç duyurusunda bulunacak mısınız?'' sorusu üzerine de ''Ne suç duyurusunda bulunacağım. Ayıp yapana aittir. Kim yaptıysa ona aittir'' dedi. 

''Benim kimseyle kavgam yok, ama bana kimse gözdağı veremez. Ucuza pabuç bırakmam ben'' diyen şengün, tahliye kararlarının heyet tarafından alındığını dile getirdi. şengün, ''Bakın ben kaç kişinin tahliyesini istiyorum, çıkabiliyorlar mı? üyle olsaydı herkes tahliye olurdu. Bunlar kötü şeyler. Bırakın mahkeme işini yapsın, gereğini yapsın. Biz bu işe yeni başlamadık. Ben böyle şeylere üzülmem, yalnız çocuklar üzülüyor, eşim üzülüyor. Bunlar kötü şeyler'' şeklinde konuştu. 

(AA)

----------


## bozok

*HARVARD'DA ERGENEKON, BALYOZ VE TüRK DEMOKRASİNİN GELECEğİ TARTIşILACAK 
*


ABD ve dünyanın en saygın üniversitelerinden Harvard'da düzenlenecek panelde Ergenekon, Balyoz ve Türkiye'de demokrasinin geleceği tartışılacak. üniversiteye bağlı insan hakları bölümü Carr Center tarafından organize edilen panelde, Ergenekon ve Balyoz operasyonları kapsamında tutuklamalarla ilgili iddianameler tartışılacak. Panele konuşmacı olarak aynı üniversitede öğretim görevlisi olan Balyoz idiiaları kapsamında tutuklu bulunan eski Birinci Ordu Komutanı üetin Doğan'ın kızı Pınar Doğan ile öğretim görevlisi eşi Dani Rodnik ve öğretim görevlisi Gerald Knauss katılacak. NEW YORK (ANKA) -Can Kamiloğlu Bildiriyor- ABD ve dünyanın en saygın üniversitelerinden Harvard'da düzenlenecek panelde Ergenekon, Balyoz ve Türkiye'de demokrasinin geleceği tartışılacak. üniversiteye bağlı insan hakları bölümü Carr Center tarafından organize edilen panelde, Ergenekon ve Balyoz operasyonları kapsamında tutuklamalarla ilgili iddianameler tartışılacak. Panele konuşmacı olarak aynı üniversitede öğretim görevlisi olan Balyoz idiiaları kapsamında tutuklu bulunan eski Birinci Ordu Komutanı üetin Doğan'ın kızı Pınar Doğan ile öğretim görevlisi eşi Dani Rodnik ve öğretim görevlisi Gerald Knauss katılacak.

-DOğAN, "TUTUKLULAR TAHLİYE EDİLSİN" üAğRISINI TEKRARLADI-

ABD'de konusunda uzman bağımsız kuruluşların, Balyoz Harekat Planı ile ilgili tutuklamalara esas olan TüBİTAK bilirkişi raporunun herhangi bir bilimsel yönünün olmadığı ve hazırlanan raporda sahteciliğe işaret eden bulguların tamamen gözardı edildiğini belirten Pınar Doğan, tahliye çağrısını tekrarlayarak, ANKA'ya şu açıklamalarda bulundu:

"TüBİTAK bilirkişi raporuna göre Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında onlarca emekli ve muvazzaf subay, bir kısmının bir kaç günlüğüne tahliye edildiği süreyi saymazsak, neredeyse üç aydır Silivri ve Hasdal cezaevlerinde tutuklu bulunuyor. Bu haksız tutukluluk durumu devam ettiği sürece, bu konunun hem dahili hem de uluslararası platformlarda yankı bulması için gerekenleri yapmak için azimliyiz" dedi.

(ANKA)

*haberx.com* / 20.5.2010

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'la birleştirilen VKGB sanıkları hakim karşısında*



Ergenekon ana davası ile birleşen Vatansever Kuvvetler Güç Birliği Hareketi Derneği (VKGB) davası sanıkları hakim karşısına çıktı. Davanın tutuksuz sanığı Taner ünal, devlet görevlileri ile irtibat halinde olduğu ve çete lideri iddialarına, "Devletin hiçbir kademesinde hiç kimseyi tanımam ve irtibatım yoktur." dedi.

Birinci Ergenekon davasının 145. duruşmasına İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek'in de aralarında bulunduğu 22 tutuklu sanık hazır bulundu. Tutuklu sanıklardan Ergün Poyraz ile başka suçlardan tutuklu sanıklar Sedat Peker, Semih Tufan Gülaltay ve Selim Akkurt duruşmaya katılmadı. Tutuksuz sanıklardan Fuat Turgut ile ana davayla birleştirilen VKGB davası sanığı Taner ünal ve Zeki Yurdanur üağman da duruşmada hazır bulundu. 

Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, önceki oturumda Ankara'da görülen Vatanseverler Birliği Derneği davasının Ergenekon davasıyla birleştirildiğini hatırlattı. Ergenekon sanığı Fuat Turgut'un mahkeme salonu dışında olması nedeniyle Taner ünal savunmasını yapması için sanık kürsüsüne çağrıldı. Taner ünal, devletin hiçbir kademesinden hiç kimseyi tanımadığını ve ilişkisi olmadığını belirterek savunmasına başladı. Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen VKGB davasında, derneğin genel başkanı Taner ünal ile derneğin eski genel başkan yardımcısı Ahmet Cinali'nin, ''Ergenekon örgütü içindeki hiyerarşik yapıya dahil olmamakla birlikte, örgüt üyelerine bilerek ve isteyerek yardım ettiği'' iddiasıyla yargılandığı dava, fiili ve hukuki irtibat bulunduğu gerekçesiyle ''Ergenekon'' davasıyla birleştirilmişti. 

(CİHAN) 

17 Mayıs 2010, Pazartesi / *zaman.com.tr*

----------


## bozok

*Taner ünal: Araştırmacılık hastalıktır*



20.05.2010 - 19:06 / timeturk.com

Ergenekon davasında tutuksuz yargılanan Taner ünal, 35 yıl boyunca tarih araştırması yaptığını ve bu araştırmaların masraflarını kendisinin karşıladığını, hala da borçlu olduğunu söyledi.

ünal, üye hakim üzese'nin "Neden bu kadar borca girdiniz?" sorusuna da, "Araştırmacılık bir hastalıktır, bunu başka birisi anlayamaz." diye cevapladı.

Sanık Taner ünal'ın çapraz sorgusu sırasında ana dava dosyasıyla birleştirilen Danıştay davası sanıklarından Erhan Timuroğlu, el bombalarının verildiği ve bazı Ergenekon sanıklarının toplantı düzenlediği iddia edilen Ataşehir'deki ev önünde kendisinin de göründüğü şeklinde bir raporun mahkemeye ulaştığını belirterek bu toplantıya da katılmadığını eve de gitmediğini söyledi.

Tutuklu sanıklardan Kuvvai Milliye Derneğinin Genel Başkanlığını da yapan emekli Albay Fikri Karadağ, çapraz sorgusu sırasında tutuksuz sanık Taner ünal'a bazı sorular yönelteceğini söyledi. Karadağ, "Mustafa Alpay, bir numaranın yanından geldiğini söylediğinde ben de bilmem ne yaparım senin bir numaranı deyip onu tersledim. Bu olaydan sonra sizinle ve Mustafa Alpay ile bir daha görüşmedim. Bu olayı hatırlıyor musunuz?" diye sordu. Bu olayı hatırlamadığını belirten ünal, "Ancak kendisinin derin devletin adamı olduğunu söylüyordu. Bu konuyla alakalı olarak biz de kendisini çok tersledik." dedi.

Sanık Taner ünal'ın, Fikri Karadağ ile samimi bir ilişki içinde olduğunu söylemesi üzerine mahkeme başkanı Köksal şengün,"Bir defa görüşmeyle aranızda nasıl bir samimiyet oluşur?" diye sordu. ünal ise "Onların hepsini kesmek, asmak lazım gibi kelimeler kullanıyordu.

Yapacağından değil, o kadar ciddiye alınacak bir konu da değil. Zaten ben de ciddiye almadım ancak bu konuşmaları oldukça samimiydi."cevabını verdi.

üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese, "35 yıllık yayın hayatınızdan bahsettiniz. Nerelerde çalıştığını hangi dönemlerde çalıştığını söyler misiniz?" diye sordu. Taner ünal ise 'Biz Anadolu' Gazetesi'nde bir takım küçük yazılar yazarak bu işe başladım. Sonra Bozkurt Dergisi ve Ortadoğu gazetesinde çalışıp ardından da Türkeli Gazetesi'ni kurdum. 

Yazılarım hep tarih araştırmaları üzerineydi. Asla yazılarımı satmadım. Atalarıma borç olarak düşündüm" dedi. Hakim üzese, "masraflarının tamamını siz mi karşıladınız? Bu kadar masrafı nasıl karşıladınız? "diye sordu. Taner ünal, bu soruya da "Dedem milli şuura sahip, eli açık bir kişiydi. Dedemden babamdan kalan malvarlığı ve yaptığım müteahhitlikten elde ettiğim kazançla bu masrafları karşıladım. Bundan da haz aldım. hala matbaa borçlarım var. Bu kadar borca girme sebebimi ise milli şuur olarak açıklayabilirim. bu bir hastalık. Alkol uyuşturucu bağımlılığı gibi, bilim ve kültür araştırmacılığı da bağımlılık ve hastalıktır. Bunu başka birisi anlayamaz." diye cevap verdi. ünal, dil konusuyla ilgili, 7-8 bin kitaptan oluşan bir kütüphanesi olduğunu söyledi.

Cihan

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon davasında fotoğraf teşhisi* 



*İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığından gelen yazıda, birinci "**Ergenekon**" davasına bakan mahkemenin, bombaların verildiği iddia edilen Ataşehir'deki evin tespitine ilişkin talebinden yaklaşık 1 yıl önce, binada bulunan bazı kişilere fotoğraf teşhislerinin yaptırıldığı ortaya çıktı.* 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin, "Osman Yıldırım ve Alparslan Arslan'ın ifadelerinde ismi geçen Recep üzkan'ın 2006 Mart-Haziran aylarında Ataşehir'de kurulu Migros'a 500-1000 metre mesafede, ikamet ettiği iddia olunan konutun tespiti, apartman görevlisi, yöneticileri ve komşularının tespitinin" yapılmasına ilişkin 11 şubat'ta yaptığı talebe cevap verildi.

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'ndan gelen yazıda, İstanbul Organize Suçlar şube Müdürlüğü ekiplerince aynı binada oturan Mehmet ülçer'e 22 Ocak 2009'da, Haydar Midilli ve Muharrem Aslan'a 23 Ocak 2009'da, Aliye Yenal ve Nadiye ünay'a da 20 Ağustos 2009'da yaptırılan fotoğraf teşhislerine yer verildi.

Buna göre, Danıştay saldırısı meydana gelmeden önce Recep üzkan'ın ikamet ettiği Ataşehir'deki evde, 1994 yılından beri oturan Nadiye ünay, Mehmet Zekeriya üztürk'ün fotoğrafına yüzde 90 benzeyen kişiyi 2006 yılında binanın önünde gördüğünü söyledi.

ünay, gösterilen başka bir fotoğraftaki kişinin ise yüzde 50 olarak Veli Küçük'e benzediğini söylerken, başka bir fotoğrafın da Yıldırım'a da yüzde 70 olarak benzediğini kaydetti.

*Evin krokisi*

Emniyet görevlilerince 25 Mart'ta yapılan tespite göre de Recep üzkan'ın oturduğu dairede başkasının ikamet ettiği belirtilirken, dairenin basit krokisi de çizildi.

Emniyet görevlilerinin yaptıkları bu tespit çalışmaları sırasında evin bulunduğu alanın krokisi, google earth görüntüsü, Ataşehir Migros ile evin bulunduğu Pınar Sitesi'nin yer aldığı cadde, site ve sitedeki A-1 Blok'un çeşitli açılardan çekilmiş fotoğrafları da mahkemeye geldi.

Yine dairenin bulunduğu apartmanın içine ait fotoğraflara da yer verilirken, evin bulunduğu ümraniye Yeni üamlıca Mahallesi Baraj Yolu Caddesi Pınar Sitesi A/1 Blok'un, emniyet görevlilerince çekilen kamera görüntüsü de yazı ekiyle birlikte dosyaya geldi.

Toplam, 6 dakika 52 saniyeden oluşan görüntüde, Ataşehir'deki Migrostan itibaren evin bulunduğu siteye kadar olan bütün güzergahın kayıt altına alındığı görüldü.


18.05.2010 17:39 / *cnnturk.com*

----------


## bozok

*Kerinçsiz duruşmada fenalaştı*



*Ergenekon'un tutuklu sanığı Kerinçsiz'e ambulansta müdahale edildi.*

*Birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasıyla birleştirilen ''Vatanseverler'' dosyasının tutuksuz sanığı Taner ünal'ın çapraz sorgusu tamamlandı.*

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada tutuksuz sanık ünal, diğer sanıklar ile üye hakimler Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu ve Hasan Hüseyin üzese'nin sorularını yanıtladı. 

üzese'nin, *''Telefon görüşmelerinde sık sık bahsedilen 'bir numara' kimdir?''* sorusuna ünal, *''Ben de merak ediyorum, bulunsun. Zihni üakır biliyor''* yanıtını verdi. 

Hakim üzese'nin *''Gerekirse onu şahit olarak dinleriz. Ben size soruyorum''* demesi üzerine ünal, dernekten uzaklaştırılan Halit Bozkurt ve Mustafa Alpay'ın, *''Bir numara, derin devlet'' gibi konulardan bahsettiklerini belirterek, ''Bizi yönlendiriyorlar, provoke ediyorlar. Bir numara hayali bir kahraman, hayali bir örgütün hayali bir lideridir. Burada yargılanıyoruz''* şeklinde konuştu. 

ünal, 35 yıl boyunca tarih araştırması yaptığını ve bu araştırmaların masraflarını kendisinin karşıladığını, hala da borçlu olduğunu söyledi. 

üzese'nin,* ''Masrafların tamamını siz mi karşıladınız? Bu kadar masrafı nasıl karşıladınız?'*' sorusunu da ünal şöyle cevapladı: 

*''Dedemden, babamdan kalan mal varlığı ve yaptığım müteahhitlikten elde ettiğim kazançla bu masrafları karşıladım. Bundan da haz aldım. Hala matbaa borçlarım var. Bu kadar borca girme sebebimi ise milli şuur olarak açıklayabilirim. Bu bir hastalık. Alkol, uyuşturucu bağımlılığı gibi, bilim ve kültür araştırmacılığı da bağımlılık ve hastalıktır. Bunu başka birisi anlayamaz.''* 

Bu arada, duruşmada söz alan Danıştay davası sanıklarından Erhan Timuroğlu, el bombalarının verildiği iddia edilen Ataşehir'deki evin tespitine ilişkin gelen yazıda, kapıcının kendisini teşhis ettiğinin belirtildiğini kaydederek, ''Ben o binaya hiç gitmedim'' dedi. 

Duruşmada üye hakim Haşıloğlu'nun ünal'a sorularını yönelttiği sırada, sanıkların bulunduğu bölümde oturan tutuklu sanıklardan Kemal Kerinçsiz fenalaştı. 

Bunun üzerine Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, duruşmaya ara verdi. Binanın dışında bekleyen sağlık ekibi tarafından sedyeye alınarak salon dışına çıkarılan Kerinçsiz'e ambulansta müdahale edildi. Oruç tuttuğu öğrenilen Kerinçsiz'in hastaneye gitmek istemediği belirtildi. 

Duruşmanın başlamasından sonra Kerinçsiz'in tekrar salona geldiği görüldü. 

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı şengün, ünal'ın çapraz sorgusunun tamamlanmasının ardından duruşmayı yarın 09.00'a erteledi. (Habertürk)


*haberiniz.com* / 20 Mayıs 2010

----------


## bozok

*Bilirkişiye suç duyurusu* 


21.05.2010 - 12:23 / Gazeteport

*1. Ergenekon davasında yargılanan bir kısım sanık vekili Avukat Vural Ergül, Danıştay Kamera kayıtlarının geri getirilemeyecek şekilde silindiği iddiasında bulunan bilirkişi hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunulmasını talep etti.* 

*İSTANBUL -* Bilirkişinin, nesnel ve bilimsel gerçekleri bir yana bırakarak dava üzerinden sürdürülen psikolojik harbe malzeme sağladığını da iddia eden Av. Ergül, Başbakanlık ile hiçbir ilişiği bulunmayan üniversitelerden seçilecek 3 bilirkişiden oluşturulacak yeni bir bilirkişi kurulundan rapor alınmasını istedi. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine Av. Vural Ergül tarafından sunulan dilekçe ile bilirkişi tarafından harddiskte silindiği iddia olunan toplam 4437 adet dosyadan, 3862 dosyanın, kayıt cihazının arızalanmasından hemen sonra 16.05.2006 tarihinde yalnızca 19.47.35 ile 19.50.35 arasında ki tam 3 dakikalık zaman dilimi içerisinde silindiği belirtilerek *hiçbir veri silme programı, hızlı başlat seçeneği ile format uygulaması dışında 3 dakikalık bir zaman dilimi içerisinde 3862 video dosyasını bu derecede kısa bir zaman aralığında silemez”* dedi. Ergül, arıza sonrası harddiskin formatlandığının açıkça anlaşılmakta olduğunu da belirterek, *“yapılması gereken Danıştay binasında suikast öncesinde binanın elektrik akımını keserek harddiski bozan güvenlik görevlilerinin bağlantılarıdır”* dedi. 

Av. Vural Ergül ayrıca dilekçesinde; OYAK Savunma ve Güvenlik Sanayi A.ş tarafından mahkemeye sunulan log kayıtlarının özellikle değerlendirilmeyerek rapora sunulmadığını da hatırlatarak; ayrıca *Danıştay binasında OYAK tarafından kurulan 8 kamera bulunduğu halde bilirkişi tarafından 23 ayrı kameradan görüntü kurtarıldığının anlaşılamadığını* da belirtti. 

Ergül ayrıca raporda birbirinden farklı iki ayrı son sayfa bulunduğunu bu hususunda açıklığa kavuşturulmayı gerektirdiği gibi hiç olmazsa raporun ciddiyetsizliğini ortaya çıkardığını ifade ederek; *“bilirkişi bilimsel, nesnel gerçekleri bir yana iterek dava üzerinden sürdürülen psikolojik harbe malzeme sağlamakla kalmamış ayrıca suç isnadında da bulunarak adli mercileri iğfal etmiştir”* diyerek bilirkişi hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunulmasını talep etti.

...

----------


## bozok

*ALPER GüRMüş BU HABERİN üZERİNE GİDEBİLİR Mİ?*

**

21.05.2010 12:39

*Taraf bunu haber yapar mı?*
*
Bu haberin üzerine gider mi?

Hasan Cemal bu haberi köşesine taşır mı?

Zaman, Yeni şafak, Star Gazetesi bu olayı irdeler mi?*

Hayır hiçbiri yapmaz. 

Haberi görmemezlikten gelirler.

Peki…

Haber ne?

Star TV Haber Grup Başkanı *Uğur Dündar* ile eşi *Yasemin Dündar*’ın, yurtdışı çıkış ve girişleri ile ilgili bilgileri hukuka aykırı olarak ele geçirip *Vakit Gazetesi*’ne verdiği iddia edilen polis memuru *Onur Karakaya* (26) hakkında dava açıldı.

Vakit’e bu haberi polislerin verdiğini Odatv’de haber yapmıştık.

Bugün Hürriyet’ten öğrendik ki; polis memuru hakkında dava açıldı.

Bakınız…

Bu polis memurunun tek başına bu işi yaptığını düşünmek için çocuk olmak gerekir.

Bu bir derin organizasyon işidir.

Ve hep yazdık. *Ergenekon, Kafes, Balyoz* vd. bir derin organizasyon tarafından tertipleniyor.

İşte yavaş yavaş ortaya çıkıyor.

Durun.

Bitmedi.

üünkü...

Haberin devamı da var.

Polis Memuru Onur Karakaya’nın adını bir yerden duymuş olmalısınız.

*Trabzon Emniyet Müdürlüğü İstihbarat şubesi*’nde görev yapıyor.

Yani *Hrant Dink* davasında da geçen yıl tanık olarak dinlendi.

Polis Karakaya mahkemede cinayeti öğrendikten hemen sonra *Erhan Tuncel*’i aradığını söylemişti. Cinayeti televizyondan izlediğini belirtip “*Senin böyle bir şeyden haberin var mıydı?*” diye sorması üzerine Tuncel’in çok şaşırarak, “*Yasin mi yaptı? Hayır, Yasin yapmış olamaz*” dediğini mahkemede anlatmıştı.

Erhan Tuncel ile 2006 yazında tanıştığını ve Dink suikastı ile ilgili istihbaratı o dönem aldığını söylemişti.

İstihbarat ile ilgili gerekli yazışmaları ve teknik takibi yaptıklarını belirten Karakaya, müdahil avukatların sorduğu "*Bir ihmalinizin olduğu ortada. Hrant Dink cinayetinden sonra şubede buna ilişkin bir konuşma yaptınız mı?*" soruya, "*Biz görevimizi layıkıyla yaptık*" yanıtını vermişti.

Evet…

Bir yanda Uğur Dündar’a yönelik psikolojik harbi yürüten bir merkezde görevli polis memuru Karakaya var.

Diğer yanda Dink duruşmasının tanığı polis memuru Karakaya var.

Siz bunlar arasında ilişki yok mu diyorsunuz?

*Hrant Dink üdülü sahibi Alper Görmüş, bu haberin üzerine gidebilir mi?

*Göreceğiz…


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'da ünemli Gelişme*

 

İşte detaylar...

''Balyoz Planı'' iddiaları soruşturması kapsamında Diyarbakır'da görev yapan Kurmay Albay M.T'nin talimatla ifadesi alındı. 

Edinilen bilgiye göre, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderilen yazıda, ''Balyoz Planı'' iddiaları soruşturması kapsamında Kurmay Albay M.T'nin talimatla ifadesinin alınması istendi. 

üzel yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı, tarafından dinlenen Kurmay Albay M.T'nin ifadesi soruşturmayı yürüten İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderildi. 

Aynı soruşturma kapsamında 12 Mayıs 2010 günü Diyarbakır, Mardin ve şırnak'ta görevli 3 muvazzaf albayın ifadesi talimatla alınmıştı. 



25.05.2010 13:19 /* İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Savcı şanal'la İlgili İncelemeye Devam!*

 

*Erzincan- Erzurum savcıları ile ilgili önergeye verilen yanıt...*

Adalet Bakanı Sayın Sadullah Ergin, Erzincan- Erzurum savcılarıyla ilgili 4 Mart 
2010 tarihli yazılı soru önergemi 17 Mayıs 2010 tarihinde yanıtladı. Ergin, _“Erzurum_ _Cumhuriyet Savcısıyla ilgili olarak Bakanlığımız Ceza İşleri Genel Müdürlüğünde kayıtlı dosya üzerinden yapılan incelemenin, adalet müfettişi marifetiyle halen_ _yürütülmekte olduğu anlaşılmıştır”_ dedi. 

Sorularımı ve Sayın Ergin’in yanıtını bilgilerinize sunuyorum. 

Saygılarımla. 

25 Mayıs 2010 

*Süleyman Yağız* 
DSP İstanbul Milletvekili 

üNERGEMİN SUNUşU VE SORULARIM: 

Medyada yer alan haberlere göre, Erzurum’da tutuklu bulunan Albay Recep Gençoğlu, cezaevinde kendisini ziyaret eden CHP’li milletvekillerine, _“Savcı Osman şanal sorgu_ _sırasında bana işaret parmağını kaldırarak ‘Merak etme seni burada yalnız bırakmayacağım. Saldıray Berk Paşa’nı da, o Savcı İlhan Cihaner’i de yakında yanına göndereceğim’ dedi. Yüzündeki kin ve nefreti o anda gördüm. şimdi ordu komutanını_ _tutuklayabilmek için gizli tanık bulmaya çalışıyorlar”_ iddiasında bulundu. Böyle bir sözü, bir savcının söylemesi kabul edilebilir bir durum değildir. Zira, bunu ancak, muhatabına karşı intikam duygusu içindeki bir hasmı söyleyebilir. 

Bu bağlamda sormak istiyorum: 

1- Soruşturmanın gizliliğiyle açıklanamayacak olan bu vahim iddianın doğru 
olup olmadığı yönünde bakanlığınızca araştırma yapılması düşünülmekte midir? 

2- Savcı Osman şanal, HSYK tarafından “özel yetkisi” kaldırılmasına karşın 
elindeki dosyaları, -bazı hukukçuların ifadesine göre, adeta ‘yangından mal kaçırır’ gibi- İstanbul’a göndermiştir. şanal’ın bu tutumu, teamüllere uygun mudur? Savcı şanal hakkında herhangi bir işlem yapılacak mıdır? 

3- Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in, Savcı şanal tarafından 
alelacele İstanbul’a gönderilen dosyası, yetkisizlik kararı verilerek Erzurum 
Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na iade edilmiştir. Bu durum da Savcı şanal’ın yaptığı 
işlemin yanlış olduğunu ortaya koymuyor mu? Savcı şanal’la ilgili değerlendirmede bu durum da dikkate alınacak mıdır? 

ADALET BAKANI SAYIN SADULLAH ERGİN’İN YANITI: 

I- Soru önergesine konu soruşturmaya ilişkin süreç, tamamen yargı 
mercilerinin inisiyatifinde sürdürülmekte olup, Bakanlığımızın herhangi bir bilgi ve dahli bulunmamaktadır. 

II- Bakanlığımız kayıtlarının incelenmesinden, soru önergesinde 
belirtilen hususlarda adı geçen Erzurum Cumhuriyet Savcısıyla ilgili olarak 
Bakanlığımız Ceza İşleri Genel Müdürlüğünde kayıtlı dosya üzerinden yapılan 
incelemenin, adalet müfettişi marifetiyle halen yürütülmekte olduğu anlaşılmıştır. 

Bilgilerinize sunulur. 


25.05.2010 15:43 / *İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Kılıçdaroğlu Ergenekon dosyasında!* 


Ankara 23. Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi, hakkında herhangi bir dinleme kararı bulunmayan Cumhuriyet Gazetesi Muhabiri İlhan Taşçı'nın CHP Genel Başkanı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu ile yaptığı görüşmesinin Ergenekon iddianamesinin ek klasörlerinde yer alması nedeniyle açılan tazminat davasını reddetti. Mahkeme ret kararında, 'dinlemenin mahkeme kararıyla yapıldığını ve savcıların hukuka aykırı bir işlem ve eyleminin bulunmadığını' savundu. 

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında Cumhuriyet gazetesi yazarları İlhan Selçuk, Erol Manisalı ve Ankara Temsilcisi Mustafa Balbay’ın telefonlarını dinlemek için gazetenin santralı dinlenilmişti. Ancak gazetenin santralının dinlenmesi nedeniyle Selçuk, Manisalı ve Balbay dışındaki personelin görüşmelerini de dinledi. Bu dinleme sırasında muhabir İlhan Taşçı ve dönemin CHP Grup Başkanvekili şimdiki Genel Başkan Kılıçdaroğlu ile yaptığı görüşme de kayda alınarak Ergenekon iddianamesinin ek klasörlerine konuldu. Söz konusu skandalın ortaya çıkması nedeniyle gazeteci Taşçı, kişilik haklarına saldırıldığı gerekçesiyle Ergenekon soruşturmasını sürdüren savcılar hakkında Ankara 23. Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi’nde toplam 20 bin TL’lik manevi tazminat davası açtı. 

*‘İlhan’ ve ‘Kemal’ konuşuyor* 

Savcılar, savunmalarında Taşçı ve Kılıçdaroğlu arasında bir haberle ilgili olarak, ‘bombaları patlatıyorsunuz’ şeklindeki ifadeye neden ek klasörlerde yer verdiklerini şöyle anlatmıştı:

“İlhan ve Kemal isimli şahıslar arasında yapılan telefon görüşmesinde ‘bombaları patlatıyorsunuz’ şeklindeki şüpheli sözlerin bu nedenle iddianame ekindeki klasörlerde yer almasında bir sakınca yoktur. Davacının üçüncü bir kişi ile yapılmış olduğu şüpheli görüşmenin iddianamenin ekindeki klasörlerde davacıya herhangi bir isnat yönetilmeden yer almasının davacıda ne şekilde manevi elem ve ızdırap oluşturduğu izaha muhtaçtır.” 

Tazminat istemini reddeden mahkeme kararında savcıların görevlerini yaptıkları savunuldu: “Davacı davalıların kişisel kusurlarına dayanarak, istemde bulunmuşsa da davalıların görevi gereği yapmış oldukları soruşturma nedeniyle delil niteliğini taşıyabileceğini düşündükleri telefon görüşmesini tutanak haline getirdikleri, telefon görüşmesini mahkeme kararına dayandığı davalıların hukuka aykırı bir işlem ve eylemlerinin bulunmadığından davanın reddine karar verilmiştir.” (Radikal)


26.05.2010 üarşamba *10:13 / VATAN GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Erzincan'da Ergenekon araması* 

**

26.05.2010 - 10:58 / Gazeteport


*Erzincan'da Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında bir et tesisinde arama yapıldığı öğrenildi.*

*ERZİNCAN-* Erzincan'da bir et entegre tesisinde ''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında arama yapıldığı bildirildi. 

Edinilen bilgiye göre, Erzincan İl Jandarma ve Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü ekipleri, Erzincan-üağlayan karayolunun 5. kilometresindeki *ünlüer Et Entegre Tesisleri'*nde Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında arama yapıyor.

...

----------


## bozok

*Dosya şimdi de Diyarbakır’a*

**

_Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Yargıtay’ın özel kurye ile gönderilmesini istediği, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in tutuklu olduğu “Ergenekon terör örgütü üyeliği” dava dosyasını, İstanbul’dan sonra bu kez de Diyarbakır’a yolladı._

Mahkemeden dün Yargıtay’a faksla gönderilen yazıda, “Erzurum-Ergenekon” davası ile İstanbul’daki “İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı dosyasının” birleştirme kararına, müşteki Ahmet Demir’in avukatınca itiraz edildiği ve itirazın incelenmek üzere nöbetçi özel yetkili Diyarbakır Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne gönderildiği bildirildi. Yargıtay’ın 14 Mayıs tarihli duruşmada, dosyayı özel kuryeyle ikinci kez istemesinden üç gün sonra 17 Mayıs’ta, Erzurum’a yapılan itirazın üzerine dosyanın Diyarbakır’a gönderilmesi de dikkat çekti. Erzurum’daki Cihaner’in tutuklu yargılandığı Ergenekon iddianamesinde, müşteki olan bir Ahmet Demir bulunuyor. Erzurum 2. Mahkemesi Başkanı’nın imzasıyla Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi’ne gönderilen 25 Mayıs tarihli yazının sonuç bölümünde özetle şöyle denildi: “...müşteki Ahmet Demir vekili avukat Muhammet Hatip Dursun’un 17 Mayıs 2010 tarihli dilekçesi ile 10 Mayıs 2010 tarihli birleştirme kararına itiraz etmişlerdir. Mahkememizin 2010/108 esas sayılı dosyası 25 Mayıs 2010 tarihinde itirazları incelemeye yetkili nöbetçi Diyarbakır Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne gönderildiği bilgilerinize arz olunur.”

*Islak imza Yargıtay’da*

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi ise Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in sanığı olduğu “İrtica ile mücadele eylem planı” dava dosyasını Yargıtay’a gönderdi. Bu konudaki yazı da Yargıtay’a dün fakslandı. Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nın ise Daire’nin, Erzurum ve İstanbul’a özel kurye gönderilerek, duruşma gününden önce dosyaların getirtilmesi talebini, “Böyle bir uygulama yok” diye geri çevirdiği ortaya çıktı.


*Oya ARMUTüU* / HüRRİYET / 26 Mayıs 2010

----------


## bozok

*'Islak imza' davasında önemli gelişme* 

*'Islak imza' dava dosyasının Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi'ne kuryeyle bugün gönderileceği bildirildi.*

*AA* 
"İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı" iddialarına ilişkin Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in de aralarında bulunduğu 7sanığın yargılanacağı dava dosyasının, incelemek üzere isteyen Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi'ne kuryeyle bugün gönderileceği bildirildi.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, basın mensuplarının soruları üzerine, Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi'nin, "Ergenekon" davalarına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nden, Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in de aralarında bulunduğu 7 sanıklı "İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı" iddialarına ilişkin dava ve Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in de sanıkları arasında bulunduğu Erzincan'daki "Ergenekon" dava dosyalarının "birleştirme kararı verilmesi beklenmeksizin gönderilmesini" istediğini hatırlattı.

Başkan şengün, Yargıtay'ın 14 Mayıs 2010 tarihli yazısında, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner hakkındaki "görevi kötüye kullanma" dava duruşmasının yarın görüleceği ve istenen dava dosyalarında "birleştirme kararı verilmesi beklenmeksizin" ibarelerinin yer aldığını bildirdi.

şengün, bunun üzerine "İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı" iddialarına ilişkin dava dosyasının da yarın yapılacak duruşmaya yetiştirilmesi için bugün kuryeyle Yargıtay'a gönderileceğini kaydetti.

Bu arada şengün, bugün bir gazetede yer alan "şengün'den ilginç icraat" başlıklı haberin de gerçeği yansıtmadığını ifade ederek, "bir mahkemenin incelenmek üzere Yargıtay'a dosya göndermesinin keyfi sayılamayacağını ve mahkeme hakimlerinin siyasi görüşlere alet edilmemesi gerektiğini" belirtti.

üte yandan, "Ergenekon" davasıyla birleştirilmesi talep edilen "İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı" iddialarına ilişkin açılan davanın ilk duruşması, 28 Haziran 2010 tarihinde yapılacak.  



27.05.2010 Perşembe *10:55 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Bu nasıl bir ‘şüphe’ anlayamadım*



ERGENEKON soruşturması sırasında Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’nin santralı da dinleme izni ile dinlenmiş ve o santraldan geçen konuşmaların çoğu Ergenekon iddianamesinin eklerine girmişti. Hakkında dinleme kararı olmadığı halde, sırf santraldan geçen konuşmalar yaptıkları için dinlenenlerin açtığı davada mahkeme tazminat istemini reddetti.

Dinleme sırasında Cumhuriyet muhabiri ile Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu arasında geçen bir konuşmanın iddianameye neden girdiği ise çok ilgimi çekti.

Kılıçdaroğlu o günlerde sürekli *“bombalar patlatıyordu”.* Muhabir konuşurken bunu söylemiş:* “Bombalar patlatıyorsunuz!”* Savcılar da bunu şüpheli bulmuşlar ve iddianameye koymuşlar.

“Acaba bomba nerede patlıyor, bombayı kim hazırladı, fünyesi nasıl, hangi tür patlayıcı kullanıldı” merakıyla olsa gerek!

Sadece bu örnek bile Ergenekon iddianamesinin nasıl bir savruklukla hazırlandığını ortaya koymaya yeter.

Dava ile hiç ilgisi olmayan bir sürü delil ile şişirilmiş on binlerce sayfalık iddianame içinden mahkemenin sağlıklı bir karar çıkarması kaç yıl sürer dersiniz?


*Mehmet Y. YILMAZ* / HüRRİYET / 27 Mayıs 2010

----------


## bozok

*Suçum Ne?*

 

Mehmet Haberal ile birlikte Silivridekiler soruyor:

Dünyaca ünlü hekim Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, bir yılı aşkın süredir içeride... 
Meslek büyüklerimizden Mete Akyol, Prof. Haberalın Silivride yapmış olduğu sözlü savunmasını Suçum Ne? adıyla kitaplaştırmış. Haberal, Suçum ne? diye soruyor: 

... İddianame benim terör örgütü kurmam üzerine kurulmuş bir iddianamedir. 
Yani şöyle olmuş: Mehmet Haberal karaciğer transplantasyonunda n çıkmış, bu kadar bilimsel çalışmaları yapmış, arkasından bir de 24 saatin üzerine 24 saat ilave etmiş, terör örgütü kullanmış, kurmuş. 

... Ergenekon denilen olayı vatandaşlarımız gibi ben de medyadan öğrendim. Gerek emniyette, gerek savcılıkta, gerekse hakimin önünde saatlerce ifade verdim. Müdafilerim orada dakikalarca savunma yaptılar. üstelik birçok belge verdik. Ama gördüm ki ne benim ifadelerim ne müdafilerimin yaptıkları konuşmalar ne belgeler, hiçbir tanesinin orada yeri yok. Yargı bu mu? Adalet bu mu? 

... Beni burada tutturan şu meşhur kuvvetli şüphe ne ise, lütfen bunu oraya buraya dağıtmadan, deyin ki; bu kuvvetli şüphenin adı şudur. Onun için Mehmet Haberal, cezayı hak ettin onu da çekeceksiniz. Ben de bunu çekmeye hazırım. Aksi halde, bu konuda yasal her türlü hakkımı da kullanacağım. 

... ülkeyi yönetenler diyor ya, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti demokratik hukuk devletir. O 
zaman Mehmet Haberal soruyor kendine. Peki güzel o zaman, ben niye burada 
bulunuyorum. Sebep ne? 

... Diğer rektörlerle birlikte Anıtkabire çelenk konulmuş. Efendim, artık Anıtkabire çelenk koymak acaba Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devletini yıkıcı bir faaliyet olarak mı kabul ediliyor? 

Mehmet Haberal ile birlikte Silivridekiler soruyor: 


Naci Kaptan 


27.05.2010 11:52 / *İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Erzincan'da Ergenekon kazısı bitti* 





*27.05.2010 - 10:36 / Gazeteport*


*Erzincan'da ''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında, bir et entegre tesisinde dün başlanan ve bugün de devam eden kazılar ve aramalara son verildi.*

*ERZİNCAN -* Edinilen bilgiye göre, Erzincan İl Jandarma ve Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü ekiplerince, Erzincan-üağlayan kara yolunun 5. kilometresindeki et entegre tesisinde ''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında dün sabah başlatılan arama çalışmalarında 5 ayrı bölgede yapılan kazı çalışmalarına akşam ara verildi. 

Söz konusu tesise ait 120 dönümlük arazi içerisinde polis ve jandarma gözetiminde iş makinesiyle yapılan kazı çalışmalarına, İl üzel İdaresine ait iş makinesi ve kamyonun bölgeye gelmesiyle birlikte yeniden başlandı. 

''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında dün sabah başlatılan arama çalışmalarında 11 ayrı bölgede kazı yapıldı. Polis ve jandarma gözetiminde, iş makinesiyle yapılan kazı çalışmaları sona erdi. *Yapılan kazı ve olası bulgular hakkında herhangi bir açıklama yapılmadı.* 

*ARAMALAR DA BİTTİ*
''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında dün başlatılan arama çalışmaları tamamlandı. Aramada, et entegre tesisinin satış şubesindeki bir bilgisayara el konulduğu öğrenildi.

...

----------


## bozok

*‘Sindirme operasyonu’ ve Ergenekon ‘kanıtları’*



*ERGENEKON soruşturmaları kapsamında aralarında ordu mensupları, akademisyenler ve gazeteciler de dahil olmak üzere iki yüzü aşkın kişi ‘Ergenekon terör örgütü’nün üyesi olduğu ya da bu örgüte destek verdiği için sanık olarak yargılanmakta.*

Bu sanıkların arasında gerçek suçlar işlemiş insanlar, günümüzde hala aydınlanmamış kimi cinayetlerin sorumluları olabilir. Söz konusu suçların aydınlanması için kararlı, istikrarlı ve etkin soruşturmaların yürütülmesi gerektiğine inanıyoruz. 

üte yandan, Ergenekon iddianamelerine yakından baktığımızda, ortaya sunulan kanıtlardan kimisine şüpheyle yaklaşmamızı gerektiren sebepler var. Bunlardan belki de en çarpıcısı, bu kanıtlar henüz ortaya çıkmadan önce bir kısmının emniyet ve/veya savcılığın ellerinde olduğuna işaret eden olgular. Yani, daha sözde deliller ‘ele geçmemişken’ savcıların ve emniyetin bu delillerden bir şekilde haberi olduğunu gösteren ipuçları.

*51 NO’LU DVD*
Bu konuda karşımıza çıkan en son örnek Ergenekon tutuklusu Mustafa Levent Göktaş’ın bürosunda bulunduğu iddia edilen meşhur 51 numaralı DVD... Bu DVD’nin içinde yüksek yargı mensuplarına ve subaylara ait şantaj amaçlı görüntüler olduğu söyleniyor. Ancak parmak izi araştırılması yapılamadan bu DVD’nin kırık olduğu ortaya çıkıyor. Bir süre sonra emniyet bu DVD’nin bir kopyasının kendilerinde olduğunu söylüyor ve bu kopya TüBITAK’a incelenmesi için gönderiliyor.

1) TüBİTAK’ın raporunda şaşırtıcı bir saptama var. Rapora göre 51 No.lu DVD’nin emniyetten yollanan kopyası “31 Aralık 2008 tarihinde saat 17.40’ta ‘Nero Burning Rom’ adlı program ile” oluşturulmuş. Halbuki Göktaş’ın ofisinin arandığı ve DVD’nin orijinalinin ele geçirildiği tarih 7 Ocak 2009. Yani emniyetin elindeki DVD kopyası, DVD’nin orijinalinin ortaya çıkmasından bir hafta evvel üretilmiş. 

Bu çelişkinin tek izah yolu, 51 No.lu DVD’nin kopyasının Göktaş’ın ofisi aranmadan zaten emniyet’te bulunuyor olması. (Bu ve diğer örneklerimizle ilgili daha detaylı bilgi ve belgelere http://cdogangercekler.wordpress.com sitesinden erişilebilir.)

*POYRAZKüY VE KAFES*
2) Bir ikinci örneği Poyrazköy davasından verebiliriz. Bu davanın ana suç unsurlarından biri Levent Bektaş’ın işyerinde bulunan bir DVD’nin içindeki gizli bir dosyadan çıkan ‘Kafes Eylem Planı’ belgeleri. Bu gizli dosya, DVD’nin 30 Nisan 2009 tarihinde bilirkişiye yollanması akabinde ortaya çıkıyor ve bilirkişinin 9 Mayıs 2009 tarihli raporuyla belgeleniyor. Oysa ki, savcılar bu tarihlerden birkaç gün evvel Poyrazköy sanıklarından Emre Günay’ın 27 Nisan 2009 tarihli sorgusunda kendisine “Levent Bektaş’ın evinde yapılan aramada elde edilen CD’de şifrelenmiş dosya içersinde yer alan ‘kafes operasyonu eylem planı’” ile ilgili bir soru yöneltiyorlar. Daha DVD bilirkişiye gitmemişken ve bu gizli dosya tespit edilmemişken savcılar varlığından nasıl haberdarlar?

*SUİKAST DAVASI*
3) Bir üçüncü örnek amirallere suikast davasından... Bu davada sanıkların birinin evinde uyuşturucu bulunduğu iddia ediliyor. Ama polisin bu ve diğer evlerde ‘arama ve el koyma’ müsaadesi almak amacıyla İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na yolladığı fezlekenin üzerindeki tarih, Emniyet’e bu konuda ulaşan ihbar mailinden 18 gün evvel atılmış. Fezleke daha ileri tarihte gelecek olan bu ihbar mesajından bahsediyor. Polis fezlekeyi mesaj ellerine ulaştıktan sonra gönderiyor ama üzerinde eski tarih kalıyor. Bu da fezlekenin ihbar mektubu daha gelmeden hazırlandığı ve ihbar geldikten sonra yollandığına işaret ediyor.

Bunlara benzer zamanlama hatalarını çoğaltmak mümkün. İkinci Ergenekon iddianamesinin eklerinde Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği’nde 1 Temmuz 2008’de bulunduğu iddia edilen bir diplomat atamaları listesinde daha ileri tarihlerde (2008’in Ekim, Kasım, Aralık ve 2009’un şubat aylarında) yapılacak atamalar görünüyor. Bu ancak bu belgenin iddia edildiği tarihte bulunmamış olması ya da sonradan üzerine ekler yapılmış olması ile açıklanabilir. 

Balyoz davasında askeri bilgisayarında darbe belgesi üretmek iddiasıyla sorgulanan bir subayın, bu belgenin oluşturulduğu tarihte yurtdışında olduğu ortaya çıkıyor. Bu, belgenin bu subay tarafından hazırlanmadığını gösterdiği gibi aynı CD içersinde bulunan diğer darbe belgelerinin de kimler tarafından ve ne zaman üretildiği konusunda ciddi sorular ortaya atıyor. 

Yukarıda sıraladığımız zamanlama çelişkileri, davalardaki diğer aksaklıklarla beraber değerlendirilmeli. Olaylara ihbar mektubu yazan isimsiz, bilinmeyen kişiler dışında şahitler bulunmuyor. Sanıkların parmak izleri suç unsurları üzerinden çıkmıyor. DVD’lerden çıkan ‘gizli’ belgeler sanıklar önünde yapılan ilk aramada tespit edilmiyor. Gizlice dinlenen telefon kayıtlarından atfedilen suçların işlendiğini gösteren somut deliller çıkmıyor. Kanıtlarda bu denli sorunlar varken davaların devam etmesini, suçlananların tutuklu yargılanmasını bir hukuk devletiyle bağdaştırmak bize zor görünüyor.

Yukarıda işaret ettiğimiz zamanlama aksaklıklarının irdelenmemesi, kaynaklarının araştırılmaması bu davaların arkasında yatan amacın gerçek suçluların ortaya çıkarılması değil, bir ‘sindirme operasyonu’ olduğuna işaret ediyor. 

Bu konuların medyada ve köşe yazarlarınca ele alınmaması da, bu sindirme harekatının en azından basın ayağının da şimdiye kadar hayli etkili olmuş olduğunu gösteriyor.

Pınar DOğAN ve Dani RODRİK


*Yalçın BAYER* / HüRRİYET / 28 Mayıs 2010

----------


## bozok

*"Yargı Taşeronlaşıyor"*

 

*"Görevsiz mahkeme terörüyle karşı karşıyayım"*
Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner bugünkü duruşmada görevsiz bir mahkemenin terörüyle karşı karşıya olduğunu söyledi. 

Ergenekon davası kapsamında yargılanan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi'nde yargılanıyor. Cihaner duruşmada, "Görevsiz olan bir mahkemenin terörüyle karşı karşıyayım" dedi. 

Cihaner duruşmada 'Yargı taşeronlaşıyor, bu bir cinayettir' ifadesini de kullandı. 

vatan 


28.05.2010 12:15 / *İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Silivri Cezaevi'nden TRT İsyanı*

 

*Ergenekon'un tutuklu sanıklarından Muzaffer Tekin, suç duyurusunda bulundu.*
Ergenekon'un tutuklu sanıklarından Muzaffer Tekin, TRT Haber'de yayınlanan* 'Büyük Takip'* programı hakkında suç duyurusunda bulundu. Tekin, Silivri Cezaevi'nden gönderdiği dilekçede, Danıştay saldırısının taraflı olarak ele alındığını iddia etti. 

Ergenekon soruşturmasına ilişkin gözaltıları, henüz polis ekipleri şüphelilerin evine bile ulaşmadan duyurduğu iddiasıyla tartışma yaratan TRT yine gündemde. Ergenekon'un tutuklu sanıklarından Muzaffer Tekin, TRT Haber'de yayınlanan 'Büyük Takip' adlı program hakkında suç duyurusunda bulundu. şişli Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'na kendi el yazısıyla cezaevinden yazdığı dilekçesinde Tekin, programda _'Danıştay saldırısının taraflı bir şekilde ele alındığını ve duruşmalarda yaşananların göz ardı edildiğini'_ savundu. Tekin dilekçesinde özetle şu ifadelere yer verdi: 

TECESSüS İüİNE GİRDİM 

- 13 Mayıs 2010'da TRT Haber'de yayımlanan 'Büyük Takip' adlı programı hayret ve dehşetle izledim. Ayrıca Türkiye Radyo Televizyonu'nun tarafsızlığını yitirerek birtakım tetikçi medyayla da yarışır halde olduğunu görmek beni büyük bir tecessüs içine itmiştir. 

- Haberin içeriğinde Danıştay saldırısı mercek altına alınmıştır. 144 celseye varan duruşmalarda yaşananlar, Alparslan Arslan'ın savunmaları göz ardı edilerek iddianameden alıntılar tekrarlanmıştır. Görüntüm o menfur saldırıyı gerçekleştiren meczupla aynı kareye konularak,* 'yürütülen davayı etkilemek ve toplum gözünde bizi suçlu göstermek'* gayretine girilmiştir. 

DELİL ALDATMACASI 

- Danıştay ve Ergenekon davasının birleştirilmesinin en önemli etkenlerinden biri Osman Yıldırım'ın iftiraları, diğeriyse savcıların ümraniye'de ele geçirilen el bombalarıyla Cumhuriyet gazetesine atılan el bombalarının aynı kafile No'dan olduğuna ilişkin maddi delil aldatmacasıdır. 

*Turgut üzal suikastını işlediler* 

Park Yapım adlı prodüksiyon şirketi tarafından hazırlanan ve ümer üzkök'ün sunduğu 'Büyük Takip' programı perşembe akşamları eski adıyla TRT2 yeni adıyla TRT Haber'de ekranlara geliyor. Nisan ayında yayına başlayan programda Ergenekon soruşturması başta olmak üzere gündemi sarsan siyasi, adli ve polisiye olaylar mercek altına alınıyor. İşte bunlardan bazıları: 

SAMAST'IN İTİRAFLARI 

- Büyük Takip, Hrant Dink'in katil zanlısı Ogün Samast'ın 3.5 saatlik sorgusuna ilişkin kamera kayıtlarını yayınladı. Bu kayıtlarda polis, Samast'a cinayetin öncesinde abdest aldığı şeklinde gazetelerde yer alan haberleri soruyor, o da doğruluyordu. Samast, bu kayıtlarda yakalanacağını zaten bildiğini ve jandarmanın kendisini çok sevdiğini söylüyordu. 

- ülüm yıldönümünde 8. Cumhurbaşkanı Turgut üzal'a yönelik suikastın anlatıldığı programda, saldırıyı düzenleyen Kartal Demirağ'ın kontrgerilla üyesi olduğu açıklandı. Suikastın arkasında 'Ergenekon'un olduğu iddia edildi. 

HİZBULLAH CİNAYETLERİ 

- Hizbullah dosyasının da açıldığı programda, İlim Grubu'nun işlediği iddia edilen ancak liderlerinin inkar ettiği cinayetin videolarına yer verildi. üldürülen Zehra Vakfı Başkanı İzzettin Yıldırım cinayetini *'aydınlattığı'* belirtilen programda, Hizbullah'ın *'Polis öldürdü'* dediği cinayete ilişkin, Elazığ'da bir örgüt baskınında ele geçirilen görüntüler yayınlandı. Videoda, Hizbullah bayrağı altında İzzettin Yıldırım'a, _'Hizbullah beni yakaladı, ben MİT ajanıyım'_ dedirtiliyordu. Yıldırımın domuz bağı yapılmış cesedinin gösterildiği programda, ayrıca vasiyeti de yer almıştı. 

- Programda, 33 yıl önce yaşanan 1 Mayıs 1977 katliamının hiçbir yerde çıkmamış görüntüleri de yayınlandı. Büyük Takip'te, 78'liler Girişimi Başkanı Celalettin Can'ın, *'Kanlı 1 Mayıs'*ı kontrgerillanın gerçekleştirdiğine ilişkin tanıklığına yer verildi. 

*'Son dakikalar' tartışma yarattı 
*
Ergenekon sürecinde yayınladığı haberlerle eleştirilerin hedefinde olan TRT'nin tartışma yaratan bazı haberleri ise şunlar: 

- 8 Ocak 2009: Yargıtay Onursal Başsavcısı Sabih Kanadoğlu'nun Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında gözaltına alındığı yönünde haber verildi. Ancak Kanadoğlu'nun henüz evinde arama yapılmamıştı. 

- 22 şubat 2010: *'Balyoz'* operasyonu kapsamında evinde arama yapılan eski 1. Ordu Komutanı Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın gözaltına alındığı yolundaki haber de yine ilk kez TRT Haber'de yayınladı. Alt yazıyla* 'son dakika'* olarak verilen haberin ardından bazı televizyon kanalları Doğan'la telefon bağlantısı kurdu. üetin Doğan akşam saatlerinde gözaltına alındı. 

*Soğuk savaş döneminden çıkamadı* 

'Ergenekon'un tutuklu sanıklarından Mustafa Balbay da dün Cumhuriyet'teki köşesinde TRT Haber'i eleştiren bir haber kaleme aldı. Balbay şu ifadelere yer verdi: Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu'nun mayıs başında Ukrayna gezisi TRT-2'de şöyle haberleştirildi: *'Davutoğlu Doğu Bloku'nun önemli ülkelerinden Ukrayna'ya önemli bir ziyarette bulunacak!'* 22. yy, yapılanması anlamında Doğu Bloku yıkılalı 19 yıl oldu ama bizim TRT'miz hala Soğuk Savaş döneminden çıkamadı. 

Akşam 

28.05.2010 09:04 / *İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*“İfadelerimi kabul etmiyorum”*


*Eski Kayseri Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz ve eski Cizre Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atağ’ın da aralarında bulunduğu 7 sanığın yargılanmasına devam edildi.* 
_AA-_*Diyarbakır*- Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, tutuklu sanıklar Albay *Temizöz, Kamil Atağ, Tamer Atağ, Fırat Altın* (Abdulhakim Güven), *Hıdır Altuğ, Adem Yakin* ve*Kukel Atağ* hazır bulundu. 
Başka bir suçtan dolayı Kırıkkale Cezaevi’nde tutuklu bulunan ve dinlenmesi için Diyarbakır E Tipi Cezaevine nakledilen tanık Mehmet Nuri Binzet yoğun güvenlik önlemi altında adliye binasına getirildi. Bu arada mahkemenin talebi üzerine Diyarbakır Emniyet Müdürlüğü ekiplerince duruşma 2 kamera tarafından kayıt altına alınıyor. 
Duruşmada ilk kez ifade veren tanık Mehmet Nuri Binzet, davadaki tüm sanıkları tanıdığını, bunların arasında yer alan Kamil Atağ’ın ağabeyi olduğunu belirterek, şöyle konuştu: 
*”Bu dava bu hale nasıl geldi anlamış değilim. Bir hakim ve savcıya güven bu kadar mı sarsılır. Vereceğim ifadeler esastır. 2005 yılında yeğenim Tamer Atağ ile tartışma sonucu Cizre’den ayrılıp Mersin’e yerleştim. Bir hata sonucu yaptığım suçtan dolayı tutukluyum. Bu olaydan sonra ailem bana karşı tavır aldı. 3 yıl birbirimizle temasımız olmadı. Aileden hiçbir talepte bulunmadım.*  
*Zor durumda olmama ve ailemle ilişkimi koparmama rağmen bana hakarete devam ettiler. Koruculuk yaptığım 1993 ile 1999 yılları arasında duyduğum bazı şeyler vardı. Beni dışladıkları için onlar hakkında duyduklarımı anlattım. 2008 Eylül ya da Ekim ayında Midyat Cumhuriyet Savcısı ile görüşerek bildiğim 5-6 olayı anlattım. Savcı soruşturmanın gizi yürütüleceğini belirterek, kimseye bir şey anlatmamamı istedi. 2009 yılının ocak ayında bana dilekçe yazdırdılar.*  
*Görüşmede detaylı bilgi istediklerini, geniş çaplı araştırma yaptıklarını, olayın içerisinde sadece Kamil, Kukel ve Tamer’in olmadığını başka kişilerin içinde olduğunu savcı bana anlatarak, benden yardımcı olmamı istedi. Savcı ile 2 kez daha görüştüm. Savcı B.ü. bana her şeyi bildiğini, olayın içerisinde Cemal Temizöz ile itirafçıların da olduğunu, kendilerine yardım etmemi söyledi. Ben de bunun üzerine ifade verdim. Benim (olabilir, duydum) gibi beyanlarım, ‘biliyorum, gördüm’ şeklinde tutanağa geçirilmiş. Bundan önce verdiğim ifadeleri kabul etmiyorum.”* 
Soruşturmanın başlaması ile Diyarbakır İnsan Hakları Derneği’ne başvurduğunu anlatan Binzet, ifadesini şöyle sürdürdü:
*”İHD’yi insan haklarını savunan dernek olarak biliyordum. Onların tayin ettiği avukatlarla görüştüm. Olayın farkına sonradan vardım. Ama geç olmuştu. Herhangi bir suç işlemişlerse sanıkların cezalandırılmalarını istiyorum. Bu nedenle tanıklık yapmak istiyorum. Ağabeyim Kamil Atağ kendini düşünen birisidir. Cizre’de teröre müzahir kişiler onu sevmez. Onlar için seri bir katildir. Temizöz hakkında ise kişisel olarak kendisini sevmiyorum. Temizöz’den önce sokağa çıkma yasağı vardı. Cizre halkı teröristler tarafından sindirilmişti.*  
*Terör örgütü mahkeme kurup yargılama yapıyordu. Temizöz, korkmadan dolaşıyordu. Bu dönemde de daha önceki gibi faili meçhul cinayetler işlenmeye devam etti. Bu cinayetlerin asker, korucular tarafından işlendiği terör örgütü tarafından ifade ediliyor. Ağabeyim suçsuz bir insanı kaçırıp veya öldürmüş ise idam edin, ben onların celladı olurum.”* 
Duruşma sürüyor.
 
*İstenen cezalar*
Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca hazırlanan 104 sayfalık iddianamede, sanıkların TCK’nın ”adam öldürmek”, ”cürüm işlemek için teşekkül oluşturmak” ve ”adam öldürmeye azmettirmek” suçlarından cezalandırılmaları isteniyor. Sanıklardan Cemal Temizöz’ün 9, Kamil Atağ’ın 7, Tamer Atağ’ın 2, Adem Yakın’ın 7, Hıdır Altuğ’un 3, Fırat Altın’ın (Abdulhakim Güven) 6, Kukel Atağ’ın ise bir kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapisle cezalandırılmaları talep ediliyor.

Sanık Temizöz’ün 1993′te Cizre’de ”terörle mücadele ediliyor” görüntüsü altında ”korucu, itirafçı ve uzman çavuşlardan bir grup oluşturduğu”, ”Söz konusu grubun, süreç içerisinde asli görevinden ayrılarak, terör örgütü PKK’ya yardım ettiğinin değerlendirildiği ya da özel sebeplerden dolayı gözaltına aldıkları kişileri sorguladığı” anlatılan iddianamede, grubun bu sorgulanan kişilerden bir kısmını öldürdüğü öne sürülüyor. 
28 Mayıs 2010 / *cumhuriyet.com.tr*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon’da hedef gösterme davası*



*İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı, Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz, dönemin İstanbul Emniyet Müdürü olan Osmaniye Valisi Celalettin Cerrah ile 3 emniyet yetkilisini ”terör örgütlerine hedef gösterdiği” öne sürülen birinci Ergenekon davasının sanıklarından Selim Akkurt için 6 ile 18 yıl arasında hapis cezası istemiyle iddianame düzenlendi.*
_AA_* İstanbul*- üzel yetkili İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı *Hakan Karaali*tarafından hazırlanan 2 sayfalık iddianamede, bazı gazetelerin 27 Ocak 2010 tarihli sayılarında ‘*‘Beni Kuvayı Milliye’ye polisler soktu”* ile *”Cerrah, üolakkadı ve üz’e komplo suçlaması”*başlıklarıyla haberler yayımlandığı ve haberlerde tahliye olmadan önce birinci Ergenekon davası kapsamında* ”terör örgütüne üye olmak”* suçundan Silivri L Tipi Kapalı Cezaevi’nde tutuklu bulunan Selim Akkurt’un açıklamalarına yer verildiği ifade edildi.

Söz konusu haberlerde, *”şüpheli Akkurt’un tutuklanmadan birkaç ay önce İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’nde eski Emniyet Müdürü Celalettin Cerrah, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı ve savcı Zekeriya üz ile görüştüğü ve bu kişilerin ‘görevini başarıyla yaptın’ gibi cümlelerle kendisini onore edecek sözler sarf ettiği”nin ileri sürüldüğünün anlaşıldığı belirtilen iddianamede, Akkurt hakkında ”kişileri terör örgütlerine hedef göstermek”*ve ”iftira” suçlarından soruşturma başlatıldığı kaydedildi.

İddianamede, yapılan inceleme sonucu Ergenekon davası kapsamında 11 Mart 2008 tarihinden beri tutuklu olan Akkurt’un Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’nde 26 Ocak 2010′da yapılan 131. duruşmada, *”İtirafçı olmadan Ergenekon’dan çıkılmıyor. Ben de itirafçı olmaya karar verdim. Ben kaçak yaşadığım yıllarda, yıllarca polisin bilgisi dahilinde gezdim, dolaştım. Polis bana ne görev verdiyse onu yaptım. Kuvayı Milliye ve Fikri Karadağ ile onların teşvikiyle bağlantı kurdum”* dediği belirtildi.

İddianamede, söz konusu duruşmada İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün’ün *”Kim onlar?”* diye sorması üzerine Akkurt’un, *”İsmail Erçelik, Mutlu Ekizoğlu, Ali Fuat Yılmazer denen … beni aldattı. Bana dediler ki, ‘biz PKK, DHKP/C ve Hizbullah’a operasyon yapacağız. Ancak onlar TSK’ya operasyon yaptı. Turan üolakkadı ile de Celalettin Cerrah ve Zekeriya üz oradayken görüştüm. Bunların da bilgisi var her şeyden. İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’nde görüştüm bunlarla. Bana sözde onore edici şeyler söylediler. Tahminime göre birisini öldürtmeyi düşündüler ama baktılar o yeteneğim yok. Benim talebim şudur başkan. Turan üolakkadı, Zekeriya üz, İsmail Erçelik, Mutlu Ekizoğlu, Ali Fuat Yılmazer gelsin, burada dinleyin”*şeklinde cevap verdiği kaydedildi.
şüpheli Akkurt’un kamuya açık yargılama sırasında sarf ettiği bu sözlerle üolakkadı, Cerrah ve üz ile o dönem İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’nde görevli emniyet müdürleri Mutlu Ekizoğlu ve Ali Fuat Yılmazer ile komiser İsmail Erçelik’in yönlendirmesi doğrultusunda Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne (TSK) yönelik bir komplo planlandığını ileri sürdüğü kaydedilen iddianamede, Akkurt’un bu şekilde 6 kişiyi iddia olunan Ergenekon terör örgütünün diğer üyelerine hedef gösterdiği ifade edildi.

Akkurt’un *”mahkemede verdiği ifadesinde heyecanlanarak bu şekilde ifadeler kullandığı”*nı söylediği belirtilen iddianamede, bu şüphelinin *”terörle mücadelede görev almış kişileri terör örgütlerine hedef göstermek”* suçundan 6 kamu görevlisi için toplam 6 ile 18 yıl arasında değişen hapisle cezalandırılması talep edildi.

Birinci Ergenekon davası kapsamında tahliye olan Selim Akkurt, halen ”cinayet” suçundan cezaevinde hükümlü bulunuyor.
28 Mayıs 2010 / *cumhuriyet.com.tr*

----------


## bozok

*Silivri’de sehven skandallar*



Asrın davası olarak nitelendirilen ümraniye Davası için Silivri’deydim. Dünyanın en büyük insan ve hukuk laboratuvarı olarak nitelendireceğim Silivri’deki duruşmaların kamuoyundan neden kaçırıldığını, vatandaşların niçin uzak tutulduğunu daha yola çıktığınızda anlıyorsunuz. Basının merkezi İstanbul’da basının artık ilgi göstermediği bu olağanüstü laboratuvarda devam eden “deney”ler ve “kobaylar” tüyleri diken diken ediyor. Tutukluların üçüncü yıl dönümünde duruşma salonunda izlediğim zanlıları 36 aylık süre bir hayli etkilemiş. Ancak fiziki olarak. Zira saçları, sakalları beyazlayıp, sağlığı bozulan insanların hemen hepsi duruşmalardaki dikliği kaybetmediği gibi maneviyatlarını daha da güçlendirmişler. Televizyon ekranlarına, gazete sayfalarına kasıtlı olarak yansıtılan hasta-yorgun görüntülerin gerçekle hiçbir alakası yok. Veli Küçük eşinin her daim desteği ile kırmızı-beyaz gülleri koklayarak çıkıyor duruşmaya. Avukat Kemal Kerinçsiz devlet protokolüne gidercesine şık geliyor duruşmaya. Hele kürsüye oturup savunma yaptığında üniversitede genç talebelere ders veriyor hissine kapılıyorsunuz. üzenle tonladığı sesi, heyete gösterdiği belgelerle aydınlar topluluğu önünde konferans verdiğini sanırsınız. Bir taraftan centilmenliği elden bırakmazken, diğer taraftan hukuk ihlallerini tane tane anlatıp usul hatalarını kanıtlarken, mahkeme heyetindekilerin ağızları açık kalıyor. Az sayıdaki izleyici topluluğu alkışlayıp, tezahürat yapmamak için resmen ellerini ısırıyor. 

Dilerseniz öncelikle Silivri laboratuvarının fiziki manzarasına değinelim. Birinci, ikinci bilmem kaçıncı olarak ayrılan ve zannedildiği gibi her gün değil, ayda sadece dört gün görülen davanın bilinçli olarak uzatıldığı ve bu amaçla, diğerleri ile birleştirildiği zanlılar ve avukatlarının ortak kannati.

Sabah 09.00’da başlayan duruşmanın başlangıcında üç avukat vardı.

Birincisi Silivri’yi mekan edinen Zeynep Küçük. İkincisi Doğu Perinçek ve arkadaşlarının avukatı Mehmet Cengiz, diğeri yine İP’nin avukatlarından. İstanbul’un öteki ucu Silivri’ye gelebilmeleri için neredeyse gece hiç yatmamış olmak şart. Türkiye’nin en büyük, en modern duruşma salonunda sanıklar için ayrılmış bölüm oldukça büyük. Zanlılar dağınık, birer, ikişerli gruplarla oturarak vaziyeti idare ediyor. Altmışa yakın avukat için hazırlanan masalardaki seyreklik öğleye doğru kalabalıklaşıyor. Doğu Perinçek’in savunması sırasında sayının onu geçtiğini görüyorsunuz. Basın için ayrılmış bölüme hepsi bir arada otursa birinci sıra bile dolmaz. Ajansların muhabirleri Silivri’de kadrolu gibi. Bir bayan muhabirin minder ve yastıkla gelip saatler süren duruşmada not almak için oturuşu görülmeye değerdi. Zanlılar, avukatlar ve mübaşirlerle neredeyse akraba olan muhabirler dikkatle tuttukları notların yazı işleri tarafından iyi değerlendirilmeyişinden şikayet ederken, davanın tavsadığını, okuyucunun kanıksadığını belirtiyor. İzleyicilere gelince... Büyük çoğunluğu zanlıların birinci derecede yakınlarından oluşuyor. Cumhuriyet okuru tişörtleriyle gelen üç yaşlı bayan Mustafa Balbay’ın duruşmada olmadığını öğrenince öğle yemeği arasında gitti. Silivri’de nikah kıydığı için Akşam Gazetesi’ndeki işinden olan arkadaşımız Güler Kömürcü, duruşmaları takip eden muhabirlerin en büyük yardımcısı. Gazetecilik heyecanı ve eş sorumluluğu ile yaklaşık üç yıldır hapiste olan eşi Mehmet Zekeriya üztürk’ün savunmalarında avukatlardan daha gayretli. Doğu Perinçek’i yalnız bırakmama adına örgütten gelen 40-50 kişilik kalabalık Perinçek’in konuşmasından sonra ayrılınca gece yarısına kadar devam eden duruşmanın 147’ncisi yine yalnızlığa gömülüyor. 

Sanık ve avukatların taleplerine gelen yazılı cevaplar uzun uzun tarih ve sıra numaralarıyla okunuyor. Bu arada Kemal Kerinçsiz’in avukat eşi birer birer çürütülmeye çabaladıkları iddianameyle ilişkin gelen resmi yazıyı uzatıyor: “talepleriniz incelenmiş olup söz konusu belgeler iddianameye savcılık tarafından sehven konmuştur” ibaresi skandallar zincirinin sadece birincisi. 

Diğerleri ile beraber Silivri’nin sehvenlerini yazmaya devam ederken sadece gazetecilerin değil, tüm insanların Silivri laboratuvarını yerinde görmesini tavsiye ediyorum.


*Yavuz Selim DEMİRAğ* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 25 Mayıs 2010

----------


## bozok

*İmzalara dikkat*




_Tutuklu Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in avukatı Turgut Kazan, Cihaner’in Yargıtay’da yargılanmasına neden olan ifadeyi veren İliç Cumhuriyet Savcısı Bayram Bozkurt’un imzası ile Erzurum’daki Ergenekon davasının gizli tanığı “Efe”nin imzasının aynı olduğunu savundu._

Kazan, dün Yargıtay’daki duruşmada, iki ifadeki imzaları gösteren belgeyi gösterdi. Adalet Bakanlığı’nın, Cihaner hakkında görev suçundan soruşturma açmasına neden olan ve bu yolla Yargıtay’da yargılanması sürecini başlatan şikayetin altında İliç Savcısı Bozkurt’un imzası bulunuyor. 

*Erzincan’da üiçek’i gördüm*

Bozkurt, şikayet dilekçesinin ardından Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişlerine bu konuda ifade de verdi. Bu şikayet dilekçesinin altındaki imza ile Ergenekon dosyasındaki “Gizli tanık Efe”nin imzaladığı, “Teşhis tutanağı” belgesindeki imzanın benzerliği dikkat çekiyor. Kazan, dünkü duruşmada, bu konuyu gündeme getirdi. Kazan şöyle dedi: “Bu da oynanan oyunu ortaya koyuyor. Delillerin aynı olduğunu gösteriyor. Erzincan’da ise hala gizli tanık aranıyor. Birleştirme talebinin haklılığını göstermek için o örneği verdim. İki dava arasında bağ varsa birleştirilir. Bir tanık ifadesi var. Başka bir ifade daha var. İki imzayı karşılaştırıyorsunuz, aynı. Bu bağlantıyı apaçık ortaya koyuyor. Açıklayan da biz değiliz o kişi. İmzalar aynı ise aynı adam oldukları da anlaşılıyor.”Ergenekon dosyasındaki özel yetkili savcı Osman şanal’ın imzasını taşıyan 21 Aralık 2009 tarihli “Teşhis tutanağına” göre tanık Efe, gösterilen 25 fotoğraftan 4 no’lu fotoğraf üzerine şöyle dedi: 

“şu anda huzurda bana göstermiş olduğunuz fotoğraftaki kişiyi Erzincan Orduevi’nde eşimle beraber gitmiş olduğum sabah kahvaltısında görüşmüştüm. Yanında, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner ve birkaç tane rütbeli subay da vardı. Birlikte kahvaltı yapıyorlardı. şu anda bu kişinin isminin Dursun üiçek olduğunu gördüm, keşinlikle teşhis ettim. Hiçbir tereddütüm yoktur. İsmini o tarihlerde bilmemekle beraber sonradan televizyonlar ve gazetelerde çok miktarda gördüğüm için hiç unutmadım ve kendisini teşhis ettim.”

*O üiçek başkasıydı*

Hürriyet’te 8 Mayıs’ta yayınlanan haberde, İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı davasının sanığı Albay Dursun üiçek’in “gitmedim” dediği Erzincan’daki Konak Mazlum Otel’de adına düzenlenen faturanın isim benzerliğinden kaynaklandığı yer almıştı. Haberde, 28 Mart 2009’da 202 numaralı odada kalan Dursun üiçek’in 1977 Ankara doğumlu, Ankara-Ayaş nüfusuna kayıtlı olduğu belirtiliyor. Albay Dursun üiçek ise 21 Ocak 1960 Tokat doğumlu. 

Cihaner onun için fezleke düzenlemişti

*Ergenekon kene koydu*

İliç Savcısı Bayram Bozkurt hakkında 12 şubat’ta Hürriyet’te, “Ergenekon arabama kene koydu” başlıklı haber yayınlanmıştı. Bozkurt, Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcı Osman şanal’a tanık olarak ifade vermiş ve şok suçlamalarda bulunmuştu. Bozkurt, Ergenekon örgütüne karşı mücadele ve eylemlerini deşifre ettiği için hedef seçildiğini savunarak, “Sürekli takip edilmekteyim. Arabama iki defa kene konuldu” demişti. 

*üıkar sağlama davası*

Cihaner ile Bozkurt arasındaki tartışma, İliç’teki altın madenini işletmesi konusunda çıkmıştı. Cihaner, madenin çevreye zarar verip vermediği, siyanürle altın aramanın zararları ile ilgili olarak Bozkurt’a, soruşturma açması talimatı vermişti. Ancak daha sonra Bozkurt bu talimata uymayınca Cihaner altın madeni soruşturmasını bizzat üstlenmişti. Cihaner, Bozkurt hakkında da rüşvet aldığı iddiasıyla fezleke düzenlemişti. Bozkurt hakkında, “Yetkili olmadığı bir iş için çıkar sağlamak” iddiasıyla Erzincan Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde dava açılmıştı.


*Oya ARMUTüU* / HüRRİYET / 29 Mayıs 2010

----------


## bozok

*Köstebeği sivil savcı araştıracak* 

**


31.05.2010 - 17:58 /* Gazeteport*

_Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığı, ''İP/Karargah evleri'' başlıklı MİT belgesinin sızdırılmasına ilişkin soruşturmada, aralarında İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek'in de bulunduğu 26 sivil şüpheli hakkında, ''görevsizlik'' kararı vererek, bu kişilerle ilgili soruşturma evrakını Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderdi._ 

*ANKARA -* Askeri Savcılığın *''görevsizlik''* kararında, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinde görevli bazı personelin, İşçi Partili bazı yöneticiler ile yasa dışı bir siyasi yapılanma içerisinde bulunduğu iddialarını içeren *''İP/Karargah Evleri''* başlıklı Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı Müsteşarlığının (MİT) belgesinin, önce Genelkurmay daha sonra da Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığına elden teslim edildiği kaydedildi. 

MİT'in, söz konusu belgenin sızdığı bilgisini, Genelkurmay Başkanlığına bildirmesinin ardından, İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin kararı doğrultusunda, Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü ekiplerince, İşçi Partisi Genel Merkezi'nde yapılan aramada, *''İP/Karargah Evleri''* başlıklı *''çok gizli''* gizlilik dereceli MİT belgesinin ele geçirildiği anımsatıldı. 

Söz konusu MİT belgesinin, Hava Kuvvetleri Karargahından sızdırılması olayı hakkında Askeri Savcılıkça başlatılan soruşturma kapsamında, asker kişilerin yanı sıra sivil kişilerin de soruşturulduğu hatırlatılan kararda, Anayasa'nın 145. maddesinin 3. fıkrası, 353 sayılı Kanun'un 14. ve 1402 sayılı Sıkıyönetim Kanunu'nun 15. maddeleri ile Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu'nun 250. maddesinin 3. fıkrası hükümlerine göre, sivil kişilerin, yalnızca sıkıyönetim ve savaş hallerinde askeri mahkemelerde yargılanabileceği belirtildi. 

Bunun dışında ve barış zamanında ise sivil kişiler tarafından işlenen suçlar bakımından, suçun askeri bir suç olup olmadığına ve asker kişiler ile müştereken işlenip işlenilmediğine bakılmaksızın, askeri mahkemelerin görevinin sona erdiği ifade edilen kararda, *''Askeri mahkemelere ve adliye mahkemelerine tabi kişiler tarafından bir suçun müştereken işlenmesi halinde, eğer suç Askeri Ceza Kanunu'nda yazılı bir suç ise sivil kişilerin yargılanmalarının adliye mahkemelerine, asker kişilerin yargılanmalarının askeri mahkemelere ait olduğu hukuki bir olgudur''* denildi. 

Askeri Yargıtay Daireler Kurulunun da benzer yönde karar verdiği hatırlatılan kararda, bu durum itibarıyla *''İP/Karargah Evleri''* başlıklı MİT belgesinin Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Karargahından sızdırılması olayı hakkında yürütülen soruşturmada şüpheli konumundaki sivil şahısları soruşturma görevinin, Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına ait olduğu sonucuna varıldığı belirtildi. 

Kararda, söz konusu nedenlerle *''görevsizlik''* kararı verilerek, 26 sivil şüpheli hakkındaki soruşturma dosyasının Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderilmesinin kararlaştırıldığı kaydedildi. 

Buna göre, İP Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek ile ümer Turanlı, Ali Haydar Tarı, Oğuz Alkım, Atakan Akbulut, Emrullah Eraslan, Mümine üztürk, Abdurrahman Taşçı, Mehmet Sait Zorlu, Hıdır Hokka, Mevlüt Usta, Ali Doğan, Ozan Ezik, Zeki Alkan, Bekir üakmak, Rıfat Teoman Aköz, Osman Yılmaz, Utku Reyhan, Mustafa Ozan, Zerrin üztürk, İlhan Yaşar Hacısalihoğlu, Mehmet Bedri Gültekin, İbrahim Arslan, Mehmet Bora Perinçek, Gamze Kona ve Hikmet üiçek'e ilişkin soruşturma evrakı, Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderildi. 

*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*Ali üz'e 2. Dink davası* 

**

31.05.2010 - 17:52 /* Gazeteport*



_Agos Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Hrant Dink'in öldürülmesinde, dönemin Trabzon İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Ali üz'ün de aralarında bulunduğu 8 sanık hakkında ''görevi ihmal suretiyle görevi kötüye kullanmak'' suçundan açılan davanın görülmesine devam edildi. Duruşmada Ali üz'e Trabzon Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde 2. bir dava açıldığı ortaya çıktı._

*TRABZON -* Trabzon 2. Sulh Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmaya tutuksuz sanıklardan uzman çavuş Hacı ümer ünalır katıldı. Diğer sanıklar duruşmaya gelmedi. Sanık avukatları Ali Sürmen, Sinan Barut ve Nurhayat Bayraktar ile Dink ailesi avukatları İsmail Cem Halavut, Bahri Bayram Belen ve Hakan Bakırcıoğlu da duruşmada bulundu. 

Hakim, *''görevi ihmal suretiyle görevi kötüye kullanmak''* suçlarından yargılanan sanıklardan Albay Ali üz hakkında, Dink cinayetine ilişkin Trabzon 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde başka bir dava açıldığını ve söz konusu mahkemenin davaya ilişkin *''durma''* kararı verdiğini, karara ilişkin UYAP çıktısının dosyaya konulduğunu belirtti. 

Esas hakkındaki savunmasını yapmak için söz alan Ali üz'ün avukatı Ali Sürmen, müvekkiline yüklenen suç nedeniyle 2082 sayılı yasa hükümleri dikkate alınarak Rize Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin son soruşturma kararı ile Trabzon 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde, 2010/86 sayılı yeni bir dava dosyası bulunduğunu söyledi. 

Bir süre önce açılan bu davada mahkemenin *''durma''* kararı verdiğini dile getiren avukat Sürmen, *''müvekkilime aynı konuda 2 ayrı dava açılmış oluyor. Usule ilişkin bu durma kararının sonucunun beklenmesini talep ediyorum''* dedi. 

Mahkeme de bu konunun son kararda değerlendirileceğini, bu aşamada *''durma''* kararının sonucunun beklenmesine gerek olmadığını belirterek, avukat Sürmen'in talebini reddetti. 

*OLAYIN GEüMİşİ* 
Hrant Dink'in öldürülmesine ilişkin, İstanbul 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde açılan davada, tutuklu yargılanan Yasin Hayal'in eniştesi Coşkun İğci, Hayal'in, Dink'i öldürme planı yaptığı, bu amaçla silah temin etmesi için kendisine para verdiği, bu durumu jandarma istihbarat görevlisi olarak tanıdığı kişilere aktardığını iddia etmişti. 

Müfettiş raporlarında, Coşkun İğci'nin bilgi verdiği görevlilerin, Jandarma Astsubay Okan şimşek ile Jandarma Uzman üavuş Veysel şahin olduğu öne sürülmüş, Trabzon Valiliği İl İdare Kurulundan bu iki görevli hakkında, *''Dink'in öldürüleceğini haber almalarına rağmen görevlerinin gereğini yerine getirmedikleri''* gerekçesiyle soruşturma izni istenmişti. Soruşturma izni verilmesi üzerine şimşek ve şahin hakkında, görevi ihmal suçundan, 6 aydan 2 yıla kadar hapis cezası istemiyle Trabzon 2. Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinde dava açılmıştı. 

Mahkemede ifade veren sanıklar, istihbarat bilgisini dönemin İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Ali üz'e ilettiklerini, onun konuyu kapattığını öne sürmüşlerdi. 

Sanıkların ifadeleri üzerine dönemin Trabzon İl Jandarma Komutan Albay Ali üz, İstihbarat şube Müdürü Kıdemli Yüzbaşı Metin Yıldız, aynı birimde görevli astsubaylar Gazi Günay ve Hüseyin Yılmaz ile uzman çavuşlar ünder Araz ve Hacı ümer ünalır hakkında da soruşturma izni verilmişti. 

Trabzon Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca yürütülen soruşturmanın ardından, ilk davanın sanıkları Okan şimşek ve Veysal şahin ile Albay üz'ün de aralarında bulunduğu 8 sanık hakkında, *''Görevi kötüye kullanmak''* suçundan yeni bir dava açılmıştı. Bu davaya bakma görevi de yine 2. Sulh Ceza Mahkemesine verilmişti. 

Mahkeme tarafından, birleştirilen her iki davanın iddianamesinde, aralarında Albay Ali üz'ün de yer aldığı 8 sanık hakkında, *''Görevi ihmal suretiyle görevi kötüye kullanmak''* suçundan 6 aydan 2 yıla kadar hapsi isteniyor. 

*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*Seyfi Oktay'a Ergenekon baskını* 



01.06.2010 - 10:05 / *Gazeteport*

_Ergenekon'da yeni bir dalga. Ankara ve İstanbul'da 12 adreste arama başlatıldı. Devam eden Ergenekon davalarını etkilemekle suçlandığı ileri sürülen eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay'ın evine terörle mücadele şubesi ekipleri tarafından baskın düzenlendi. Oktay'ın evi Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında aranıyor. Seyfi Oktay 49. ve 50 hükümetlerde Adalet Bakanlığı görevinde bulunmuştu._


ANKARA - ''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının dün gece geç saatlerde gönderdiği talimat doğrultusunda Ankara Terörle Mücadele şube müdürlüğü ekipleri, sabah erken saatlerde 12 adreste arama başlattı. Arama yapılan yerler arasında eski adalet bakanlarından Seyfi Oktay'ın ikameti de bulunuyor. Yetkililer, aramaların halen devam ettiğini belirtti.

POLİS SEYFİ OKTAY'IN EVİNDE 
Bu çerçevede, eski Adalet Bakanı Oktay'ın Keçiören 19 Mayıs Caddesi'ndeki evinde de arama yapılıyor. Polis ekiplerinin yaklaşık 1.5 saat önce başlattığı aramada, Oktay'ın avukatının da bulunduğu öğrenildi.

Ev baskını haberi duyulduktan sonra Seyfi Oktay, kendisini arayan gazetecilere yaptığı açıklamasında Ergenekonculara yardım ettiğim iddiasıyla polis şuan evimi arıyor dedi.

Muhabirimizin sizinle canlı telefon bağlantısı yapabilirmiyiz sorusu üzerine Oktay, "şuan durum hiç müsait değil, zaten telefonuma da el koyuyorlar" dedi. Bu görüşmenin ardından Seyfi Oktay'ın telefonu kapandı.

Soruşturma kapsamında, İşçi Partisi Genel Merkezi'nde de arama yapıldığı bildirildi.

...

----------


## bozok

*ESKİ ADALEET BAKANI BüYLE ALINDI*



*Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında Ankara ve İstanbul'da 15 adrese operasyon düzenlendi*

Operasyon kapsamında Ankara'da 5 kişi için gözaltı kararı çıktı. Adalet eski Bakanı Seyfi Oktay'ın yanı sıra, İşçi Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Avukat Mehmet Cengiz, emekli albay Cafer Balçık ve Avukat Tülay Beker ile avukat Ali Hadi Emre için gözaltı kararı çıktı.

'Ergenekon' soruşturması kapsamında eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay'ın evinde de arama yapıldı.

OKTAY, POLİS OTOSUNA BİNDİRİLDİğİNDE DIşARDA BEKLEYEN YAKINLARI POLİSE TEPKİ GüSTERDİ. OKTAY'IN BİNDİRİLDİğİ ARACIN üNüNü KESEN GRUP, TEKME VE YUMRUKLARLA ARACIN CAMINI PARüALADI



KAMER GENü: DEFOLUP GİTSİNLER 

ADALET eski Bakanı Seyfi Oktay'ın evinde `Ergenekon operasyonu' kapsamında yapılan arama sürüyor. Evde polisin araması sürerken, dışarıda toplanan grup alkışlarla bu durumu protesto etti. Bilgi almak için Oktay'ın evine gelen Tunceli Bağımsız Milletvekili Kamer Genç ise, opearsyonun gündemi değiştirmek için yapıldığını öne sürerek, "Başbakan iç savaş için elinden geleni yapıyor. Haksız yere insanları içeri alıyor. Artık çizmeyi aştılar. Derhal defolup gitmeliler" diye konuştu.

Adalet eski Bakanı Seyfi Oktay'ın Ankara'nın Keçiören ilçesi, İncirli semtinde bulunan evinde yapılan arama devam ediyor. Polis, Ergenekon Operasyonu kapsamında Oktay'ın evinde arama yaparken, dışarıda toplanan çok sayıda vatandaş ise alkışlarla bu durumu protesto etti. Oktay'ın evinin bulunduğu binanın girişine ve camlarına vatandaşların Türk bayrağı asması dikkat çekti. Bu arada Tunceli Bağımsız milletvekili Kamer Genç ise bilgi almak için Oktay'ın evine geldi.

Genç, girişte yaptığı açıklamada, bu operasyonun gündemi değiştirmeye yönelik yapıldığını savunurken, "Başbakan iç savaş için elinden geleni yapıyor. Haksız yere insanları içeri alıyor. Korku alemi yaratmaya çalışıyorlar. Artık çizmeyi aştılar. Derhal defolup gitmeliler" diye konuştu.




Eş ZAMANLI OPERASYON

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında sabah erken saatlerde Ankara ve İstanbul'da tespit edilen 15 adrese eş zamanlı operasyon düzenlendi. Baskınlarda Ankara'da 2, İstanbul'da 3 Antalya'da 1 kişi gözaltına alındı. Gözaltına alınanların arasında eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay ve 4 avukatın bulunduğu öğrenildi. İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nın yürüttüğü soruşturma kapsamında gözaltına alınan bu kişilerin sorgulanmak için Vatan Caddesi'ndeki İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü'ne getirilmeleri bekleniyor. 















Gözaltına alınanların isimleri şöyle: İstanbul'da Avukat Kutbettin K., Avukat Hülya K., ve Avukat Ali Hadi E., Ankara'da eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay, avukat Tülay B., Antalya'da İşçi Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Mehmet Cengiz.


1 Haziran 2010 / *VATAN GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Seyfi Oktay'a Ergenekon gözaltısı* 



01.06.2010 - 10:05 / *Gazeteport*

Ergenekon'da yeni dalga. Ankara ve İstanbul'da 12 adreste arama başlatıldı. Devam eden Ergenekon davalarını etkilemekle suçlandığı ileri sürülen eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay, evinde yapılan aramanın ardından gözaltına alındı. 

İşçi Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Mehmet Cengiz de gözaltına alınanlar arasında. 

*ANKARA -* ''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının dün gece geç saatlerde gönderdiği talimat doğrultusunda Ankara Terörle Mücadele şube müdürlüğü ekipleri, sabah erken saatlerde 12 adreste arama başlattı. Arama yapılan yerler arasında eski adalet bakanlarından Seyfi Oktay'ın ikameti de bulunuyor. Yetkililer, aramaların halen devam ettiğini belirtti. 

*SEYFİ OKTAY'IN TELEFONU KAPANDI* 
Bu çerçevede, eski Adalet Bakanı Oktay'ın Keçiören 19 Mayıs Caddesi'ndeki evinde de arama yapılıyor. Polis ekiplerinin yaklaşık 1.5 saat önce başlattığı aramada, Oktay'ın avukatının da bulunduğu öğrenildi.

Ev baskını haberi duyulduktan sonra Seyfi Oktay, kendisini arayan gazetecilere yaptığı açıklamasında *Ergenekonculara yardım ettiğim iddiasıyla polis şuan evimi arıyor* dedi. 

Muhabirimizin sizinle canlı telefon bağlantısı yapabilirmiyiz sorusu üzerine Oktay, "*şuan durum hiç müsait değil, zaten telefonuma da el koyuyorlar"* dedi. Bu görüşmenin ardından Seyfi Oktay'ın telefonu kapandı.

*KAMER GENü'TEN OKTAY'A DESTEK* 
Tunceli Bağımsız Milletvekili Kamer Genç *''Ergenekon''* soruşturması kapsamında evinde arama yapılan eski Adalet Bakanlarından Seyfi Oktay'ı ziyaret etti. 

Kamer Genç, Oktay'ın Keçiören 19 Mayıs Caddesindeki evine gelişinde, Seyfi Oktay'ın dışarıda bekleyen yakınları tarafından alkışlarla karşılandı. 

Genç, yaklaşık 10 dakika kaldığı evden ayrılırken yaptığı açıklamada Oktay'la görüşüp geçmiş olsun dileklerini ilettiğini söyledi. Genç, *''Kendisiyle görüştüm. İstanbul 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin Sayın Bakanımızla ilgili bir arama kararı, bir de yakalama kararı varmış. Herhalde İstanbul'a götürecekler. Tabii ki İstanbul 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Ergenekon'la ilgili, yardım ve yataklıkla ilgili bir iddia var. Herhalde itiraz edilecek''* diye konuştu. 

Genç, gazetecilerin Oktay'ın durumu nasıl değerlendirdiğine ilişkin soruları üzerine ise herhangi bir şey söylemediğini kaydetti. Bu arada Kamer Genç, bir gazetecinin CHP'ye katılıp katılmayacağı sorusunu da yanıtlayarak, *''Evet katılacağım''* dedi. 

Oktay'ın yakınları evinin önünde toplanmaya devam ederken bina girişine Türk Bayrağı asıldı. Bazı komşularının da evlerinin pencerelerine Türk Bayrakları astığı görüldü. Genç, Oktay'ın evinin yakınındaki Malatyalılara ait derneğe de giderek, dernekte bulunanlarla çay içti.

*ESKİ BAKAN GüZALTINA ALINDI* 
Evinde arama kararı verilen eski Bakan Oktay, gözaltına alındı. Bu arada evinde ve bürosunda arama yapılan avukat Tülay Bekar'ın da gözaltına alındığı bildirildi. 

*DİğER EVİ DE ARANIYOR* 
Oktay, Keçiören'de bulunan evindeki aramanın tamamlanmasının ardından arama yapılması için Angora Evleri'nde bulunan diğer konutuna götürüldü. 

*Oktay'ın Keçiören'deki evinde sabah saatlerinde Cumhuriyet savcısının gözetiminde Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü ekiplerince başlatılan arama, yaklaşık 3,5 saat sürdü. Evden dizüstü bilgisayar ve yazıcı çıkarıldığı görüldü.* 

Aramanın tamamlanmasının ardından Oktay, polis ekipleri eşliğinde evden çıkarıldı. Oktay'ın evden çıkarılışı sırasında dışarıda bekleyen yakınları polis ekiplerine tepki göstererek, slogan attılar. 

*Oktay'ın bindirildiği polis aracını yumruklayan bazı kişiler, otomobilin ön camını kırdı. Oktay, arama yapılması için Angora Evleri'nde bulunan diğer konutuna götürüldü.*

*CHP GENEL BAşKAN YARDIMCISI KOü, ''OKTAY'I ZİYARET ETTİ"*
CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Haluk Koç, beraberinde CHP Malatya Milletvekili Mevlüt Aslanoğlu ve Sivas Milletvekili Melik Ecder üzdemir'le, Oktay'ın arama yapılan Keçiören'deki evinde yaklaşık 20 dakika kaldı. 

Oktay'ın evinden ayrılırken gazetecilere açıklama yapan Koç, *''ülke gündemi çok farklı yerde akarken işin iyice sulandığını gösteren yeni bir dalgayla karşı karşıya olunduğunu''* savundu. Koç, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nde onuruyla adalet bakanlığı yapmış ve onuruyla yaşamına devam eden bir kişinin hedef alındığını söyledi. 

ülkenin çok ciddi bir süreçten geçtiğini ifade eden Koç*, ''Türkiye'de artık iktidarın sanal senaryolara sığınarak, hukuku bir anayasa oldu bittisiyle kendi emrine alma gayreti içinde olduğunu''* ileri sürdü. 

üzel yetkili mahkemelerin görevlerini nasıl yürüttüğüne kamuoyunun dikkatini çekmek istediklerini kaydeden Koç, şöyle konuştu: 

*''Sayın Seyfi Oktay'ın yakalanma ve evlerinin aranması kararı Emniyet teşkilatı tarafından verilmiştir. Burada savcının henüz bir talebi yoktur yani Türkiye'de yargı Emniyet tarafından yerine getiriliyor. Bu çok acı bir gerçektir. Bu özel yetkili mahkemelerin Türkiye'de sahte demokratlıkla, demokrasiyi araç olarak tarif edenlerin elinde nasıl bir Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi haline dönüştürüldüğünün de kanıtıdır. üzel yetkili mahkemeler, kaldırılan DGM'lerin yerine görev yapmaktadır. Son hukuk darbesiyle yargının bağımsızlığı tamamen ortadan kaldırıldığında Türkiye'de nasıl bir korku imparatorluğunun, bir karanlık devlet düzeninin, bir 'tek kişi diktası'nın kurulacağının da işaretleridir.''* 

Vatandaşları sabırlı olmaya ve *''Türkiye'de hakimler var''* dedirtecek şekilde yargının vereceği kararı beklemeye çağıran Koç, sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü: 

*''şunu çok iyi bilsinler; ne Seyfi Oktay'lar yalnız ne bu mücadeleyi veren insanlar yalnız. 76 yaşında, dört yıl önce by-pass geçirmiş bir eski adalet bakanının bugün uğradığı bu zulüm herkese ibret olsun. Bugün bu siyasi yapıyla, bu anlayışla sahte demokratlık maskesi takarak kol kola yürüyenlere de ibret olsun. Yarın kimin kapısı ne şekilde çalınacak belli olamaz.* 


*Ben bütün bu karanlıkları hiçbir sanal mağduriyet senaryosu geliştirmeyecek şekilde, sandıkta halkın oylarıyla noktalayacağımızı görüyorum. Bir yandan korkuları da budur. Türkiye bugün nelerle uğraşıyor, hükümetin beceriksizliğinden Türkiye içte ve dışta hangi sorunlarla karşı karşıya bunu görüyoruz. Bu aşamada hemen gündemi dağıtmak için yeni bir dalga ve yeni bir saygın isim tekrar buna maruz bırakılıyor.''* 


Koç, gazetecilerin sorusu üzerine, Oktay'ın sağlık durumunun ve moralinin iyi olduğunu söyledi. CHP Genel Başkanı Koç ve beraberindeki milletvekilleri dışarda bekleyen vatandaşların alkışları arasında Oktay'ın evinden ayrıldı.

*İşüİ PARTİSİ BASILDI MEHMET CENGİZ GüZALTINDA* 
Soruşturma kapsamında, İşçi Partisi Genel Merkezi'nde de arama yapıldığı bildirildi. İşçi Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı, avukat Mehmet Cengiz, *''Ergenekon''* soruşturması kapsamında, Antalya'nın Belek beldesindeki yazlığında gözaltına alındı. 

Soruşturma kapsamında İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının talimatıyla Antalya Emniyet Müdürlüğü Kaçakçılık ve Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü ekipleri, Cengiz'in Belek'teki yazlığına gitti. Yazlığında gözaltına alınan Cengiz'in öğlen saatlerinde İstanbul'a gönderileceğini bildirildi.

*AVUKATLIK BüROSUNDA ARAMA YAPILIYOR* 
*''Ergenekon''* soruşturması kapsamında gözaltına alınan İşçi Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Mehmet Cengiz'in avukatlık bürosunda arama yapılıyor. 

Cengiz'in Sıhhıye'deki bürosunda Cumhuriyet Savcısı gözetiminde yaklaşık bir saat önce arama başlatıldı. İşçi Partili bir grup, büronun önünde slogan atarak bekliyor. 

İşçi Partisi yetkilileri, arama yapacak ekiplerin önce parti genel merkezine geldiklerini, burada avukat Mehmet Cengiz'e ait özel odanın bulunmadığına dair tutanak tuttuktan sonra ekiplerin partiden ayrıldığını ifade etti. Daha sonra ekiplerin Cengiz'in avukatlık bürosuna geçerek, burada arama başlattıkları belirtildi. 

Bu arada, Antalya'nın Belek beldesindeki yazlığında gözaltına alan İşçi Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Mehmet Cengiz, sağlık raporu alınması için Antalya Adliyesine getirildi. Kelepçesiz olarak adliyeye getirilen ve Adli Tıp Kurumunda sağlık kontrolünden geçirilen Cengiz, çıkışta gazetecilerin neden gözaltına alındığına dair soruları üzerine, *''Ergenekon'dan gözaltına alındım''* dedi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Ali üz için yargılama izni istendi* 



01.06.2010 - 13:28 */* *Gazeteport*

_Trabzon 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, dönemin İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Ali üz hakkında, Agos Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Hrant Dink'in öldürüleceğine ilişkin alınan bilgiler konusunda gerekli titizliği göstermeyerek ''görevini ihmal'' ettiği gerekçesiyle açılan davada, sanığın yargılanabilmesi için valilikten izin alınması ve usulü işlemlerin beklenmesi amacıyla ''durma'' kararı verip dosyanın Trabzon Valiliğine gönderilmesine karar verdi._ 

*TRABZON -* Trabzon 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde, Hrant Dink'in öldürülmesi olayında, Dink'in öldürüleceğine dair haberin üzerinde ciddiyetle durmayarak bu konuda astlarına emir verip alınan bilginin istihbarata dönüştürülmesini beklemeksizin mülki idare amirine haber verilmesi ve bilginin diğer birimlerle paylaşılması gibi görevlerini ihmal ettiği, geciktirdiği gerekçesiyle hakkında dava açılan dönemin Trabzon İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Ali üz'ün yargılanması konusunda mahkemece verilen *''durma''* kararının gerekçesi açıklandı. 

Mahkemenin bu kararında, Albay üz hakkında Rize Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının 29 Haziran 2009 tarihli iddianamesi ve Rize Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin 24 Eylül 2009 tarihli *''son soruşturma''* kararıyla 6 aydan 2 yıla kadar hapsi öngören ve *''görevi kötüye kullanma''* başlığını taşıyan TCK'nın 257/2 maddesi gereğince, *''görevi ihmal''* suçundan dava açıldığı anlatıldı. 

Albay üz'e ilişkin son soruşturmanın açılması konusundaki kararda, sanığın, Trabzon'un Pelitli beldesinde oturan Yasin Hayal ve arkadaşlarınca Hrant Dink'e suikast yapılacağı Trabzon İl Jandarma Komutanlığında görevli jandarma başçavuş Okan şimşek ve uzman çavuş Veysel şahin'in Temmuz 2006'da kendisine bilgi verdiği halde, Hayal ve arkadaşları hakkında *''suç işlemek için örgüt kurma''* eyleminden dolayı yasal işlem başlatıp durumu savcılığa bildirmediğinin anlatıldığı belirtildi. 

Son soruşturma kararında, *Albay üz'*ün, Dink'in 19 Ocak 2007'de öldürülmesinin ardından basında çıkan haberler üzerine Temmuz 2006'da edindikleri bilgileri sanki olaydan sonra öğrenmiş gibi davranarak 20 Ocak 2007 tarihli *''görev sonuç raporu''* ve aynı tarihli *''haber kayıt ve bildirim formu''* isimli belgeleri gerçeğe aykırı olarak düzenleyip imzaladığı da ifade edildi. 

Gerekçeli kararda, sanık Albay Ali üz'ün, il jandarma komutanı olması nedeniyle CMK ile Hakimler ve Savcılar Kanunu'nun ilgili maddeleri dikkate alınarak *''görevi ihmal''* suçundan, bu suçu düzenleyen ve *''görevi kötüye kullanma''* başlığını taşıyan TCK'nın 257/2 maddesi gereğince cezalandırılmasının istendiği kaydedildi. 

*ALBAY üZ'üN SAVUNMASI* 
Albay üz ise savunmasında, Ağustos 2004 ile Ağustos 2007 tarihleri arasında Trabzon İl Jandarma Komutanı olduğunu ifade ederek, Dink cinayetine ilişkin Trabzon Valililiğinin soruşturma izninin ardından hakkında Trabzon Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinde açılan davada halen yargılandığını anımsattı. 

Dink'in öldürüleceğine ilişkin Temmuz 2006'da, şimşek ve şahin'in kendisine verdiği bilgiyi savcılığa bildirmediği iddiasının doğru olmadığını, çünkü bu bilgilerin istihbarata dönüştürülmesi için kaydedilmesi, tahlil edilmesi ve bir sonuç çıkartılması gerektiğini anlatan Albay üz'ün, elde edilen bilgilerin istihbarat kursundan geçmiş, rütbeli görevli tarafından *''görev sonuç raporu''* diye yazılı belge haline getirilip istihbarat şube müdürlüğüne bildirmesi gerektiğini söylediği kaydedildi. 

Albay üz'ün, durumu değerlendiren istihbarat şube müdürünün de istihbarat bilgilerinin detaylandırılması ve teyit edilmesi için yeni çalışmalar yaptırması, alınan istihbaratın olgunlaşmış bir haberse düzenlenen *''haber kayıt bildirim formu''*nu İl Jandarma Komutanına bildirmesi gerektiğini anlatarak, daha sonra bu bilgilerin MİT, Emniyet ve Jandarma komutanlıklarına bildirildiğini ifade ettiği belirtildi. 

üz'ün bu nedenlerle, aynı konunun farklı inceleme maddeleriyle değerlendirilerek hakkında yeni bir soruşturma yolunun açılmasının hukuki olmadığını savunduğu bildirildi. 

*SONUü VE DEğERLENDİRME* 
Mahkemenin gerekçeli kararının *''değerlendirme ve sonuç''* bölümünde ise suç işlenmeden önceki önleyici kolluk görevinin jandarmanın mülki görevi olduğu vurgulanarak, Albay Ali üz'ün, Temmuz 2006'da aldığı istihbarat bilgisi üzerinde ciddiyetle durmaması, bilgi ileride bir öldürme olayı ile sonuçlanabilecek bir konu olması nedeniyle ciddiyetin ağırlığı da göz önüne tutularak gerekli titizliği göstermemesi ve istihbaratı detaylandırması gerekirken bunu yapmaması, aradan 4 ay geçtikten sonra da öldürme olayı gerçekleşince önceki bilgileri tutanağa aktarıp üstlerine bildirmesinin *''görevi ihmal''* olarak kabul edilebileceği, bu suçun da mahkemeyi bağladığı ve mülki göreve ilişkin nitelemenin dava şartını ortadan kaldırmadığı kaydedildi. 

*DURMA KARARI VE GEREKüESİ* 
Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu'na (CMK) göre bu konuda soruşturma ve kovuşturmanın yapılabilmesinin şarta bağlı olduğu, ancak bu şartın henüz oluşmadığı anlatılan aynı bölümde, Albay üz'ün yargılanabilmesi ve bu fiillerin mahkeme önüne getirilebilmesi için konunun İl İdare Kurulu'nda görüşülüp soruşturma iznine bağlanması ve dava şartının yerine getirilmesinin zorunlu olduğu bildirildi. 

Mahkeme Heyeti bu nedenle, Albay Ali üz hakkında, suç işlenmeden önce ileride suç işleneceği konusunda aldığı haber üzerine yeterli dikkati göstermediği ve suç işlendikten sonra önceden aldığı haberi yeni öğrenmiş gibi *''görev sonuç raporu''* ve *''haber kayıt bildirim formu''*na aktarmak suretiyle üstlerine bildirerek gerçekleştirdiği eylemler nedeniyle ve eyleminin önleyici zabıta hizmetlerinin ifası sırasında ihmal ve gecikme olarak kabul edilebileceğinden usulü işlemlerin beklenmesi amacıyla *''durma''* kararı verdi. 

Heyet, dava dosyasının da, sanık hakkında, olay tarihinde İl Jandarma Komutanı olması yüzünden gerekli incelemelerin 4483 sayılı kanuna göre İl İdare Kurulunca yapılarak yargılanmasına izin verilip verilmeyeceği konusunda bir karar verilmesi için Trabzon Valiliğine gönderilmek üzere Trabzon Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına yollanmasına oy birliği ile karar verdi. 

Hrant Dink'in öldürülmesinde, dönemin Trabzon İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Ali üz, aynı kurumun İstihbarat şube Müdürü Kıdemli Yüzbaşı Metin Yıldız ile Okan şimşek ve Veysel şahin'in de yer aldığı 8 sanık hakkında *''görevi ihmal suretiyle görevi kötüye kullanmak''* suçundan Trabzon 2. Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinde açılan bir başka dava ise sürüyor. 

*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*Cihaner İstanbul'da yargılanacak* 

**

01.06.2010 - 17:52* / Gazeteport*


_Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner ve 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk'in yargılandığı Erzincan'daki ''silahlı terör örgütü'' davasının İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen ''İrtica İle Mücadele Eylem Planı'' davasıyla birleştirilmesi kararına yapılan itirazı reddetti._

*DİYARBAKIR -* Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Erzincan'daki ''Silahlı terör örgütü'' davasının İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen davayla birleştirilmesi kararına yapılan itirazı reddetti. 

Edinilen bilgiye göre, Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince verilen birleştirme kararına yapılan itiraz üzerine Diyarbakır'a gönderilen dava dosyasındaki incelemesini tamamladı. 

Mahkeme, sanık Cihaner'in avukatı Turgut Kazan ve davanın müştekisi Ahmet Demir'in, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen ve 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk ile Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in *''Terör örgütü üyesi olmak''* suçlamasıyla yargılandığı dava dosyasının, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde yürütülen ve sanıkları arasında Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in de bulunduğu *''İrtica ile mücadele eylem planı''* dava dosyasıyla birleştirilmesi kararına yaptıkları itirazı reddetti. 

*Mahkeme, tarafların, mahkemenin vermiş olduğu birleştirme kararına itirazıyla ilgili bir hüküm bulunmadığı gerekçesiyle itirazı reddettiğini açıkladı.* 

Mahkeme ayrıca bazı sanık avukatlarının, sanıkların tutukluluk halinin kaldırılması yönündeki talebini de kabul etmedi. Dosya özel kuryeyle davanın görüldüğü Erzurum'a gönderilecek. 

Cihaner'in avukatı Kazan, bir süre önce yaptığı açıklamada, dosyanın Yargıtaya gönderilmesini riske atmamak için tutukluluğun devamına itiraz etmediklerini belirtmişti. 

(AA)

----------


## bozok

*YENİşAFAK'IN BURNU PİNOKYO'NUN BURNUNU GEüTİ* 



01.06.2010

*Yeni şafak* Gazetesi, Ergenekon İddianamesi’nde bulunduğunu iddia ettiği telefon konuşmalarını geçtiğimiz gün yayınlayarak Baykal'a yapılan kaset komplosuyla ilgili kafaları karıştırmak istedi.

Gazete, *Tuncay üzkan* ile CHP Gençlik Kolları Başkan Yardımcısı *Evrim Baykara*'yla CHP İzmir İl Kongresi’ni değerlendirdiği bir konuşmasını haberleştirdi.

Ancak Yeni şafak’ın haberinin ardından haberde adı geçen Evrim Baykara Odatv’ye açıklamada bulundu. Silivri'de tutuklu bulunan gazeteci Tuncay üzkan da konuyla ilgili açıklamasını Odatv'ye gönderdi:

*TUNCAY üZKAN'IN AüIKLAMASI*
Yeni şafak gazetesinde 29 Mayıs 2010 günü yayınlanan iftira ile ilgili olarak, avukatlarım derhal yasal işlemlere başlamıştır. “Brütüs olmak isteyene bıçağı veririz…” başlıklı iftira metni; hayasız ve asılsız olup 3 yıl önce yapılan bir özel telefon konuşmasının yalanlarla çarpıtılmasıyla oluşturulmuştur.

İftira, 2. Ergenekon davasının ek klasörlerinde yer alan bir telefon konuşması üzerine kurulmuştur. Yalanlar şöyledir:

*1.* Telefon konuşması 3 yıl önce yapılmıştır. Ancak Sayın Deniz Baykal’a karşı kahpece, alçakça, namussuzca, kalleşçe 2010 Mayıs ayında gerçekleştirilen komplo ile ilişkilendirilmiştir. Hem de tek delil gösterilmeden. Hiç ilgisi yokken.

*2.* Telefon konuşmasında 3 yıl önceki CHP İzmir İl Başkanlığı seçimi ve bu seçimde İl Başkanı olan Sayın Kemal Karataş ile ilgili siyasi sohbet, değerlendirme bulunmaktadır. İftira metninde Sayın Kemal Karataş’ın soyadı çıkarılmış, Sayın CHP Genel Başkanı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu eklenmiştir. Oysa telefon konuşmasında Sayın Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun adı hiç geçmemektedir.

*3.* Yeni şafak iftirasında, ad ve rapor açıklamadan MİT ve Emniyet’i iddialarına dayanak yapmıştır. MİT ve Emniyet’i bu konuda açıklama yapmaya çağırıyorum. Aksi takdirde yasal işleme geçeceğim.

*4.* İftira CHP MYK seçimine etki amacıyla CHP Parti Meclisi’nin 29 Mayıs 2010 günkü toplantısıyla aynı gün yayınlanmıştır. CHP Milletvekili Sayın şahin Mengü’nün adı bu maksatla iftiraya katılmıştır. CHP gereken yanıtı komploculara vermiştir.

Yeni şafak bu iftiranın altında kalacaktır. Hesap verecektir. Tuncay üzkan’ı siyaset yapmaması için Ergenekon tertibinin içine katanlar, iftiralarına şimdi bu alçaklığı da eklemişlerdir.

Sayın Deniz Baykal’ın kaset komplosuyla ilgili olarak “Brütüs” tanımlamasını Başbakan Recep Tayip Erdoğan yapmıştır. Yeni şafak bu tanımdan yola çıkarak “fail aradığına göre” Erdoğan, Ergenekon’da olduğu gibi kaset komplosunda da mı “Başsavcılık” görevini üstlenmiştir.

Tuncay üzkan iki yıldır Ergenekon komplosunda tutukludur. Bu iftira bile Ergenekon olayının nasıl bir amaçla oluşturulduğunun göstergesidir. AKP iktidarı süresince, bu politik davada bizler, ileride işlenecek suçların da olağan faili haline getirilmiş bulunuyoruz. Tutukluluğumuzun neden uzatıldığı sorusunun yanıtı da bu iftiralarda gizlidir.

Gerçekler elbet ortaya çıkacaktır. Herkes hesap verecektir.

Saygılarımla

*Tuncay üzkan*

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*"Suskun kalan herkesi kınıyorum"* 

**

02.06.2010 - 16:13* / Gazeteport*

_İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, ''Yaşadığımız bu haksızlıklar karşısında korkan, susan, suskun kalan herkesi kınıyorum'' dedi._

*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmaya, tedavi gördüğü İstanbul üniversitesi (İü) Cerrahpaşa Tıp Fakültesi Hastanesi'nden video konferans yöntemiyle bağlanan Ersöz, 301 sayfadan oluşan yazılı savunmasına başlamadan önce bir konuyu açıklamak istediğini belirterek, *''Yaşadığımız bu haksızlıklar karşısında korkan, susan, suskun kalan herkesi kınıyorum''* diye konuştu. 

Silah arkadaşları, yazarlar ve güvenlik görevlilerinin de aralarında bulunduğu dava kapsamında yargılananları saygıyla selamladığını ifade eden Ersöz, soruşturma sırasında vefat eden Türkan Saylan ve Kuddusi Okkır'ı da andığını ifade etti. 

*''Bu geçici ve sıkıntılı dönemde Silivri toplama kampında arkadaşlarımla olmayı tercih ederdim, ancak rahatsızlıklarım buna imkan vermedi''* diyen Ersöz, sorulan her soruya dürüstçe, ettiği yemine bağlı kalarak vakur bir asker olarak cevap vereceğini anlattı. 

Savcılık makamının yanı sıra Cumhuriyet'i koruma görevinin aynı zamanda Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nde olduğunu ifade eden Ersöz, Cumhuriyet savcıları ile askerler aynı saflarda görev yaptığı için bu iddianamenin savcılar tarafından hazırladığını düşünmediğini ileri sürdü. 

*''üRGüT üYELİğİ NİTELEMESİNİ ASLA KABUL ETMİYORUM''* 
Ersöz, mesleğinde yıllarını seve seve harcayan bir insan olarak örgüt üyeliği nitelemesini asla kabul etmediğini belirterek, *''Birçok kritik göreve layık görülen, ülkesini, milletini korumak için gözünü kırpmadan hareket eden biri olarak bu nitelemeyi asla kabul etmiyorum. Vatan ve Cumhuriyet uğruna yemin etmiş ve buna sadık kalan sade bir vatandaş olarak da bu nitelemeyi asla kabul etmiyorum. 1 Temmuz 2008 tarihinden bu yana kendime hep şu soruyu sordum. Varlığına inanmadığım sözde bir örgütün üyeliğine niçin yakıştırıldım ve niçin buradayım?''* diye konuştu. 

Ersöz, 30 yıllık meslek hayatı boyunca yaptığı çalışmaları anlatarak, terör örgütleri ve kanunsuzlukla mücadele ettiğini, bölücü örgüt ve yandaşlarına yönelik çalışmalar yaptığını, yaptığı hizmetlerden dolayı da burada yargılandığını savundu. 

Levent Ersöz, terör örgütünün kurduğu pusudan 2 kez kurtulduğunu ve hakkında koruma kararı çıkarılmış bir kişi olmanın sonucu olarak da yargılandığını söyledi. 

Böyle bir örgüt olup olmadığına esasen mahkemenin karar vereceğini dile getiren Ersöz, hem soruşturma, hem de kovuşturma aşamasında bu davayı dışarıdan etkileyenlerin olduğunu iddia etti. 

Bu davanın Türk adalet tarihinin en büyük siyasal davalarından biri olduğunu iddia eden Ersöz, yüksek rütbeli ve emekli askerlerin, siyasi parti başkanlarının, aydınların, yazarların, rektörlerin yargıya alet edilerek etkisiz hale getirilmeye çalışıldığını ileri sürdü. 

Türk adalet tarihinde böyle başka bir davanın daha olmadığını belirten Ersöz, gizli tanık yalanları gibi faktörler dikkate alındığında, davanın bir hukuk garabeti haline geldiğini savundu. 

*''Yargıyı çıkarları için kullanmak isteyenler gerçek suçlulardır''* diyen Ersöz, bu davada kendileri üzerinden topluma korku salınıldığını, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin bölünmez bütünlüğüne sahip çıkanların sindirilerek baskı altına alınmaya çalışıldığını iddia etti. 

Ersöz, bu dava ile Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nin bir dönemin hesaplaşmasına maruz bırakıldığını savunarak, toplumun üzerinde amaçlanan korku ve baskının sağlandığını, birçok çevrenin etkisiz hale geldiğini kaydetti. 

Ersöz, *''Vatana, ilke ve devrimlere sahip çıkmak suç haline gelmiştir''* şeklinde konuştu. 

Yaklaşık 40 dakika süren konuşmasının ardından Ersöz'ün talebi üzerine duruşmaya kısa bir ara verildi. 


*''ASKERLİKTE HİüBİR AST, AMİRLERİNİN EMRİ VE BİLGİSİ DIşINDA HİüBİR GüREVİ YAPAMAZ''* 
İkinci *''Ergenekon''* davasının tutuklu sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, askerlikte hiçbir astın, amirlerinin emri ve bilgisi dışında hiçbir görevi yapamayacağını, aksi halde cezalandırılacağını belirterek, *''Askerlik mesleğinin doğası gereği astın hizmete ilişkin konularda, emrin mevzuata aykırı olduğunu iddia ederek yerine getirmemek, yazılı emir istemek gibi bir hakkı yoktur''* dedi. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmaya, tedavi gördüğü İstanbul üniversitesi (İü) Cerrahpaşa Tıp Fakültesi Hastanesi'nden video konferans yöntemiyle bağlanan Ersöz, 1550 sayfalık iddianamenin sadece 34 sayfalık bölümünün kendisiyle ilgili olduğunu söyledi. 

İddianamede eski komutanı Orgeneral şener Eruygur ile yaptığı bir telefon konuşması örgütsel irtibat olarak değerlendirilen kızının, hayatındaki bütün olumsuzlukların yarattığı sıkıntılar nedeniyle ruh sağlığının bozulduğunu, 4 kez intihara teşebbüs ettiğini belirten Ersöz, kızının halen psikolojik destek aldığını ve tedavi gördüğünü ifade etti. 

*''Böyle bir insanın benden habersiz sadece 'Babamı nasıl korurum' kaygısıyla yaptığı bir konuşma, nasıl olur da örgütsel bir irtibat olarak değerlendirilir? Bunu anlamak gerçekten mümkün değil''* diyen Ersöz, şunları kaydetti: 

*''İddianamede, 'Ergün Poyraz'ın, resmi kayıtlı haber elemanı olduğundan haberi olmadığı' şeklinde bir ibare vardır. Bu ifade sanki şahıs haber elemanıymış ama benim haberim yokmuş intibası uyandırıyor. Halbuki benim hakim önünde 'Resmi kayıtlı haber elemanı olduğunu bilmiyorum, hatta böyle bir şey yoktur. Bildiğim kadarıyla il jandarma komutanlıklarında da Ergün Poyraz'ın haber elemanı olduğuna dair kayıt yok' şeklinde beyanım vardır.* 

*İddianamenin 733'üncü sayfasında 'şüpheliden elde edilen deliller' başlığı altında bana ait evrakın kardeşim Bülent Ersöz tarafından muhafaza edildiğine dair ihbardan söz edilmektedir. Verilen adres rahmetli babamdan kalan, annem ve iki kardeş üzerine kayıtlı bir dairedir. Annemin bir kaç yıldır benim yanımda olması nedeniyle ağabeyim bekar olarak bir dönem orada kalmıştır. Her nedense tüm dosyada ihbarlar ve gizli tanıklarla yapılan işlemler gibi burada da yine ihbar müessesesi çalışmıştır. Bu adreste bulunan belgeler bana sayılmamış, gösterilmemiş ve okunmamıştır. Bunun yanı sıra dosya kapsamındaki deliller ne emniyette, ne de savcılıkta gösterilmemiş, okunmamıştır. Benim el konulan evraklarla ilgili bilgim ancak iddianamenin açıklanması ve ek klasör içinde yayınlanmasıyla olmuştur.''* 

Ersöz, bu evraklardan askeri bilgi ve belge içerikli olanların Harp Akademileri Komutanlığı'nda 1996 yılında Silahlı Kuvvetler Akademisi eğitim ve öğrenimi sırasında, harp oyunu tez hazırlama ve araştırma görevlerinde üzerinde çalıştığı doküman ve ders notları olduğunu belirtti. 

*''AYRIMCILIK YAPMADIM''* 
İddia edildiğinin aksine herhangi bir siyasi partiye mensup kişi veya gruplarla diyaloğa girmediğini ve hiçbir görev talebinde bulunmadığını ifade eden Ersöz, şunları söyledi: 

*''Ergün Poyraz'a da kitap yazımı gibi bir söz vermedim. Ne kendisine, ne de iddia edilen diğer kişilere hiçbir bilgi ve belge vermedim. Kişilerin etnik kökenleriyle ilgili yaratılan spekülasyonlara da karşı durdum. Görevim esnasında da bu konularda hiçbir araştırma yapmadım, yaptırmadım, ayrımcılık yapmadım.* 

*Ergün Poyraz, 24 Nisan 2008 tarihli ek ifadesinde 'Levent Ersöz ile ilgili notları hatırlamadığını, Levent Ersöz ile koruma konusu için görüştüğünü, daha sonra görüşüp görüşmediğini hatırlamadığını' ifade etmiştir. Ben de sorgumda 'Ergün Poyraz ile koruma konusu için görüştüğümü, benden önce verilen Merkez Koruma Komisyonu kararınca jandarma bölgesinde oturduğu için jandarma tarafından korunduğunu, tarafımdan araç tahsis edilmediğini' söylemiştim.''* 

*HABER ELEMANLARINA YAPILAN üDEMELER* 
Ergün Poyraz'ın haber elemanı olmadığını, il jandarma komutanlıklarında kaydının bulunmadığını, kendisine bir ödeme yapılmadığını, yapılsaydı kaydının bulunacağını ifade eden Ersöz, şunları dile getirdi: 

*''Haber elemanlarına yapılan ödemeler dip koçanlı makbuzlarla yapılır ve bu husus yönergelerle düzenlenmiştir. İfademde görüştüğümüz kişilerle ilgili ses ve görüntü kayıtlarını Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı emirleri gereği yaptığımızı, sivil veya asker olmasının önemli olmadığını, esas kriterlerin Jandarma Genel Komutanlığına zarar gelip gelmemesi olduğunu, çözümleri komuta katına arz ettiğimizi, görevden ayrılırken hiçbirini almadığımı, bu kayıtların başka maksatlarla kullanılmadığını, görüşmeye gelenlerden bazılarının komutan tarafından gönderildiğini, bir kısmının randevu isteyerek geldiğini, görüştüğümüz kişileri hiçbir şekilde yönlendirmediğimizi beyan etmiştim.''* 

*AST-AMİR İLİşKİSİ* 
Emekli Orgeneral şener Eruygur'a sorgu sırasında *''Hasan Atilla Uğur'un evinde yasa dışı gizli kayıtlar, belgeler bulundu, ne diyorsunuz?''* denilince ne olduğunu bilmediği için *''üyle bir emir vermedim''* dediğini anlatan Ersöz, şunları kaydetti: 

*''Jandarma Genel Komutanlığının askeri bir kolluk kuvveti olması nedeniyle yetiştirilmesi, disiplin, özlük hakları, çalışma düzeni, yargılama esasları yönünden kendi kanunu dışında Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin temel yasaları da bizim çalışmalarımızda bağlayıcı ve yol gösterici hükümleri içermektedir. Askerlik mesleği için yüksek disiplin, emir-komuta ve mutlak itaat bilinci en temel ve zorunlu özelliklerdir.* 

*Askerlikte hiçbir ast, amirlerinin emri ve bilgisi dışında hiçbir görevi yapamaz. Aksi halde cezalandırılır. Askerlik mesleğinin doğası gereği astın hizmete ilişkin konularda, emrin mevzuata aykırı olduğunu iddia ederek yerine getirmemek, yazılı emir istemek gibi bir hakkı yoktur. Bunları komutanımı suçlamak için değil, bizim bir ast olarak yetki, sorumluluk, görev sınırlarımızı ve hareket tarzımızı belirleyen mevzuat açısından durumumuzu ortaya koymak maksadıyla ifade ediyorum.''* 

*''ORİJİNAL METİNLERİN İNCELENMESİNİ TALEP EDİYORUM''* 
*''Görüştüğümüzü ve kayda aldığımızı ifade ettiğim iki gazeteci ve iş adamı dışında hiçbir gazeteci, medya patronu veya iş adamıyla görüşme yapılmamıştır''* diye konuşan Ersöz, şunları söyledi: 

*''Görüşmelerde hiçbir siyasi parti, kişi, kuruluş hedef alınmamış, demokratik parlamenter rejim dışına çıkma kastı, onu ima edecek, kişileri bu maksatla yönlendirecek diyaloglara asla girilmemiştir. Bizim kayda aldığımız görüşmelerin çözümleri, çözüm yapan personel tarafından imzalanmıştır ve komuta katına arz edilmiştir. Hiç görüşmediğimiz kişiyle ilgili bir belge yaratılmış, görüştüğümüz 3 kişiyle ilgili birden fazla çözüm belgesi iddianameye eklenmiştir. Bu çözümlerin içerikleri birbirlerinden farklıdır, değiştirilmiştir. Bunlara delil olarak itibar edilmesi mümkün değildir.''* 

Kayıtların çözülmeyi müteakip daire başkanı, istihbarat başkanı, kurmay başkanı ve genel komutan sırasıyla komuta katına arz edildiğini ifade eden Ersöz, *''2003 yılı sonuna kadar istihbarat başkanlığı çelik kasasında saklanan çözümler, bilahare takip maksatlı olarak Mali Teknik Daire Başkanlığı Bilgi Destek şube Müdürlüğüne verilmiştir. Bu itibarla orijinal imzalı metinlerin getirilmesini ve incelenmesini talep ediyorum''* dedi. 

*VİDEO KONFERANS SİSTEMİYLE İFADESİ ALINIYOR* 
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nde oluşturulan salonda görülen davanın bugünkü duruşmasına, tutuklu sanıklar eski üzel Harekat Dairesi Başkanvekili İbrahim şahin, gazeteci Tuncay üzkan, Hasan Atilla Uğur'un da aralarında bulunduğu 25 tutuklu sanık katıldı. 

Tutuklu yargılanan Mustafa üzbek, İbrahim üzcan, Durmuş Ali üzoğlu, Yaşar Oğuz şahin, Murat üavdar, Cengiz Köylü, Mustafa Dönmez, Oğuzhan Sağıroğlu, Muzaffer üztürk, Mustafa Balbay, Fatih Hilmioğlu ve Mehmet Haberal ise duruşmaya gelmedi. Duruşmada, tutuksuz sanıklar Emin şirin ile emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon da hazır bulundu. 

Duruşmada, mahkeme heyetinin 28 Nisan 2010 tarihinde aldığı karar gereği İstanbul üniversitesi (İü) Cerrahpaşa Tıp Fakültesi Hastanesinde tedavisi devam eden tutuklu sanık emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz'ün video konferans yöntemiyle savunması alındı. 

Savunma öncesi kimlik tespiti yapılan Ersöz, emekli subay olduğunu, emekli aylığı olarak 4 bin 100 TL aldığını, başka bir gelirinin olmadığını söyledi. 

Ersöz, şu an kullandığı cep telefonu olmadığını, eskiden kullandığı cep telefonlarının numaralarını da hatırlamadığını belirtti. 

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, kimlik tespitinin ardından iddianamede Ersöz ile ilgili bölümleri özetleyerek okudu. 

Ersöz, daha sonra da video konferans sistemiyle savunma yapmaya başladı. 

Ersöz'ün savunmasının alınması sırasında hastanedeki odasında avukatı Filiz Esen, mahkeme hakimi Hüsnü üalmuk da hazır bulundu. Yatakta oturur vaziyette savunmasını yapan Ersöz'ün boynunda da bir boyunluk olduğu görüldü.

*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*'üzkök ifade versin'* 


*Balyoz’da emekli Org. Doğan'ın avukatlarından 'kamuoyu aydınlansın' talebi*

Balyoz soruşturmasında tutuklanan emekli Orgeneral Doğan’ın avukatları, Genelkurmay eski Başkanı üzkök’ün ifadesinin alınmasını istedi

“BALYOZ Güvenlik Harekat Planı” kapsamında “Cebir ve şiddet kullanarak hükümeti ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs” iddiasıyla tutuklanan 1. Ordu eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın avukatları dün İstanbul Başsavcılığı’na 4 sayfalık bir dilekçe sunarak Genelkurmay eski Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök’ün ifadesinin alınmasını istedi.

Soruşturma sürecinde gerçeğin ortaya çıkması için bilirkişi incelemesi dahil olmak üzere birçok talepte bulunduklarını ifade eden avukatlar bunların yanı sıra kamuoyunun aydınlanması için birtakım değerlendirmeler yaptıklarını da anlattı. 


*‘Belge nasıl dışarı çıktı’*

Dilekçede, 5 Nisan 2010 tarihli yazılı değerlendirmede, “gizli” gizlilik dercesine sahip yasal seminer çalışmasına ilişkin dokümanların 1. Ordu Karargahı’ndan nasıl çıkarılmış olabileceğinin sorgulandığını hatırlatıldı. Bu konunun uzun süre kamuoyunu meşgul ettiğinin kaydedildiği dilekçede, “Hatta dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök bu konuda çeşitli gazetelere röportajlar vermiştir. üzkök’ün yapmış olduğu değerlendirmeler göz önüne alındığında bu konuda ifadesine başvurulması soruşturma sürecine katkı sağlayacağı kuşkusuzdur. Esasen bir isteme gerek kalmadan basına yansıyan biçimiyle dahi savcıların bu konu üzerine gitmesi ve üzkök’ün ifadesini alması gerekirdi” denildi.

üzkök’ün ifadesine başvurulup başvurulmadığı konusunda bilgilendirilmelerini de talep eden avukatlar, ifadesine başvurulmamış ise maddi gerçeğin ortaya çıkması için yararlı olacağı gerekçesiyle üzkök’ün ifadesine başvurulmasını istediler. 


*“üzel odaya çekti”* 

Doğan, 6 Nisan’da gazetecilere gönderdiği mektubunda şu iddialarda bulunmuştu: “Mayıs 2003’ün son haftasında dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı, Kuvvet Komutanları ve Jandarma Genel Komutanı ile birlikte Harp Akademileri’nde oynanan bir halk oyununa iştirak etmişti. Tatbikat sonrasıda, benimle yalnız konuşmak isteği nedeniyle özel bir odaya çekildi. Bana söylediği ’Birinci Ordu içinde bazı emekli orgenerallerin ve bazı sivillerin de bulunduğu bir grup tarafından ihtilal hazırlıkları yapıldığı yolunda bilgiler geldiği ve bunun doğru olup olmadığı’ şeklindeydi. Kendisine ’Ben daima meşru sınırlarda bulundum ve bulunmaya da devam edeceğim’


*DİPNOT*

üetin Doğan 22 şubat’ta gözaltına alındı. 26 şubat’ta tutuklandı. Avukatlarının itirazı üzerine 4 Nisan’da tahliye edildi. Savcılarının itirazı üzerine 23 Nisan’da tekrar tutuklandı.


02.06.2010 üarşamba *16:41 /* *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Erzurum’da garip manzara!* 



*Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı Fethullah Gülen dosyasını istedi*

*Kemal Göktaş* 

Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner, Erzurum özel yetkili Başsavcı Vekilliği’nin açtığı davada “İrtica Eylem Planı’nı uyguladığı” gerekçesiyle tutuklu yargılanıyor. İddianamede Cihaner’e yöneltilen en önemli suçlama İsmailağa ve Gülen cemaatlerine yönelik yürüttüğü soruşturmalar. Cihaner bu iki cemaatin “silahsız yasa dışı örgütler” olduğu iddiasını soruşturuyordu. Cihaner’e bu suçlamayı yönelten Erzurum üzel Yetkili Başsavcı Vekilliği, Gülen cemaati hakkında tam da İrtica Eylem Planı’nda hedeflendiği biçimde, silahlı örgüt ve “Anayasal düzeni ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs etme” suçundan soruşturma yürütüyor. üzel yetkili Başsavcı Vekilliği bu soruşturma kapsamında şüphelilerin ifadesini aldığını belirterek Cihaner’in başlattığı ve halen açık olan Gülen cemaati dosyasını Erzincan’dan istedi. Erzincan Savcısı Hasan Can da Erzurum Başsavcı Vekilliği’nin bu isteğine uydu ve dosyayı “görevsizlik” kararıyla Erzurum’a gönderdi. şimdi Erzurum’da Gülen cemaati ile ilgili Anayasal düzeni ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs suçundan yürütülen soruşturmada nasıl bir karar verileceği merak ediliyor. Cihaner ve avukatları Erzurum Başsavcı Vekilliği’nin dosyayı Cihaner’den alabilmek için Gülen cemaatine yönelik “silahlı örgüt” iddiasıyla soruşturma açtığını savunuyor.

02.06.2010 üarşamba / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*SON OPERASYON NE ANLAMA GELİYOR*



3.6.2010

Türkiye’de kamuoyu Gazze’de yaşananlara kilitlenmişken Ergenekon Davası’nda önemli gelişmeler yaşandı. Eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay’ın da aralarında bulunduğu 28 kişi soruşturma kapsamında gözaltına alındı. Yeni gelişmeye göre; Mahkeme Oktay hakkındaki gözaltı kararını kaldırdı. 

Basına yansıyanlara göre şüpheliler *“yargılama sürecini etkileme faaliyeti”* nedeniyle gözaltına alındılar. 

İsterseniz bu suçlamanın biraz derinine inerek bazı soru işaretlerini aydınlatmaya çalışalım.

*TCK 288. MADDELERİ*
Yargıyı etkileme faaliyeti kapsamında TCK’da 2 ayrı madde bulunuyor. TCK 277. ve 288. maddeler yargıyı etkileme suçunu ele alıyor.

TCK 288. madde esasen basın yoluyla yargılama sürecini etkilemeye dönük bir madde. TCK 288. madde şöyle: *“Bir olayla ilgili olarak başlatılan soruşturma veya kovuşturma kesin hükümle sonuçlanıncaya kadar savcı, hakim, mahkeme, bilirkişi veya tanıkları etkilemek amacıyla alenen sözlü veya yazılı beyanda bulunan kişi, altı aydan üç yıla kadar hapis cezası ile cezalandırılır.”*

Bu madde pek çok hukukçu tarafından antidemokratik bir kanun olarak değerlendiriliyor. Bu kanun maddesine dayanarak mahkeme süreçleri hakkında yorum yapan herkes yargılanabiliyor. Bu da demokratik bir toplumda mahkeme süreçlerinin tartışılmasını kısıtlıyor.

*TCK 277. MADDE*

Bir diğer madde ise 277. madde. 

Bu madde nüfuz ya da baskı yoluyla yargılama sürecini etkilemeyi ele alıyor. Madde şöyle: “Bir davanın taraflarından birinin veya bir kaçının veya sanıkların veya davaya katılanların, mağdurların leh veya aleyhinde, yargı görevi yapanlara emir veren veya baskı yapan veya nüfuz icra eden veya her ne suretle olursa olsun adı geçenleri hukuka aykırı olarak etkilemeye teşebbüs eden kimseye iki yıldan dört yıla kadar hapis cezası verilir. Teşebbüs iltimas derecesini geçmediği takdirde verilecek ceza altı aydan iki yıla kadardır.”

*SUüU BüYüK DEğİL*
Yargılamayı etkileme suçu hukuki olarak özellikle basın yoluyla işlenen suçlarda içtihata fazlasıyla açık. Seyfi Oktay’ın son yıllarda basına dönük bu yönde bir beyanı bulunmadığına göre Oktay asıl olarak eski Adalet Bakanı sıfatını kullanarak mahkemeyi etkilemekten dolayı mercek altında.

Ancak hem TCK 277. hem de TCK 288. maddeler bu suçlara büyük cezalar öngörmüyor. Uygulamalara bakılırsa mahkeme süreci sonunda ceza kesinleşse bile genellikle cezaların 2 yılın altında olması nedeniyle erteleme ya da para cezasına çevirme yolu tercih ediliyor. Bu suçlamaya maruz kalan sanıkların hemen hiçbirisi de evi basılarak, kapsamlı aramalarla gözaltına alınmıyor.

*BİR FARK VAR*
Bir önemli nokta ise her iki madde ile işlenen suçlar Sulh Ceza Mahkemeleri’nin görev alanına giriyor. Ancak Seyfi Oktay’ın gözaltı talimatını Beşiktaş Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi verdi. Bu durum işlenen suçun savcılar tarafından örgüt kapsamında değerlendirildiğini ortaya koyuyor. Kısacası kendi başına, suç işlenmiş dahi olsa, önemsiz olacak eylem, örgüt kapsamında yorumlanarak farklılaşıyor. Savcıların başlattığı gözaltı operasyonuna bakılırsa Ergenekon ürgütü’nün *“yargılamayı etkileme kolu”*nun olduğu düşünülüyor. Ayrıca bu gözaltıların İlhan Cihaner Davası’nın Yargıtay’ın görev alanına girdiği yönünde tartışmanın olduğu döneme denk gelmesi dikkat çekiyor. Yargıtay ısrarla Cihaner Davası’nın dosyasını isterken ve Ağır Ceza Mahkemeleri adeta dosyayı Yargıtay’dan kaçırırken, Seyfi Oktay’ın da aralarında bulunduğu isimlere dönük operasyon gerçekleşiyor. 

Arka arkaya yaşanan bu süreç “Yargı içinde bir sıcak savaş” izleniminin doğmasına neden oluyor.

*YENİ AşAMA*

Bu durum işi biraz karmaşıklaştırıyor.

şöyle ki...

Bu gözaltılar Ergenekon Soruşturması kapsamında yeni bir aşamaya girildiğini gösteriyor. Bir süredir yargı içinde, dava sürecinde yaşanan hukuksuzluklara dönük bir direnç olduğu bilinen bir gerçek. Yargının en etkili isimleri dahi hükümetin yargıya dava kapsamında yaptığı müdahaleleri açıkça eleştirdi. 

İşte bu gözaltılar, eleştirilerin ve yargı içinden müdahalelerin artık örgüt kapsamında değerlendirileceğinin işaretini veriyor. Bu durum iki kurumu açıkça hedef tahtasına oturtuyor.

İlki yargı üyeleri.

İkincisi medya mensupları.

Her iki grubun dava sürecine dönük sözlü ya da fiili müdahaleleri bundan sonra örgüt üyeliği kapsamında değerlendirilebilecek.

şöyle söyleyelim...

Bir katil zanlısının yargılamasını etkilemek katille işbirliği gerekçesiyle yargılanmanıza neden olmaz. Oysa Ergenekon Soruşturma sürecinde yargılamayı etkilemek artık Ergenekon üyesi olarak yargılanmanıza neden olabilir. Yargıyı etkileme suçunun ucunun ne kadar açık olduğu düşünülürse önümüzdeki dönem bambaşka bir sürece doğru gidildiğini gösteriyor.


*Barış Terkoğlu*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Seyfi Oktay'ın gözaltı kararı kalktı*



03.06.2010 - 14:44 / *Gazeteport*

*''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında gözaltına alınan eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay'ın gözaltı kararı avukatlarının gözaltı kararına itirazı ile kaldırıldı. Oktay'ın ifadesinin, 2006 yılında yayınlanan genelge gereği İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı tarafından talimatla alınacağı öğrenildi.* 

*İSTANBUL -* '*'Ergenekon''* soruşturması kapsamında 1 Haziranda, Ankara'da gözaltına alınan Oktay'ın gözaltına alınma kararı avukatlarının yaptığı itiraz üzerine kaldırıldığı açıklandı. Seyfi Oktay'ın ifadesinin eski Adalet Bakanı olması dolayısıyla, 1 Ocak 2006 tarihli Adalet Bakanlığı genelgesi gereği Başsavcılık tarafından talimatla alınacağı belirtildi. 

Bugün bazı gazetelerde yer alan, *''Oktay ile ilgili soruşturma, Savcı üz'den alındı''* haberlerinin gerçeği yansıtmadığı belirtilirken, soruşturmayı üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılarından Zekeriya üz'ün yürüteceği kaydedildi. 

*GüZALTI KARARI KALDIRILDI* 
Eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay'ın avukatlarınca İstanbul 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine, *''gözaltı kararının kaldırılması''* yönünde itiraz başvurusu yapıldı. İtiraz başvurusu nedeniyle mahkeme tarafından incelenen soruşturma dosyasında sürpriz bir karar alındı. Alınan karara göre mahkeme Eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay hakkındaki gözaltı kararını kaldırdı. Soruşturma dosyası İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı'ya iletildi. Seyfi Oktay'ın ifadesinin talimatla veya davet yoluyla üzel Yetkili Başsavcı vekili tarafından alınacağı belirtildi.

*ANJİYO OLACAK* 
Ankara üniversitesi Tıp Fakültesi İbn-i Sina Hastanesi Kardiyoloji Kliniği'nde tedavi gören Oktay'ın genel sağlık durumu iyi ve herhangi bir hayati tehlikesi bulunmuyor. Yüksek tansiyon problemi olduğu belirtilen Oktay'a, herhangi ters bir durum olmaması halinde yarın anjiyo yapılacak.

*TRABZON'DA EMEKLİ ALBAY GüZALTINDA* 
Trabzon Emniyet Müdürlüğüne bağlı Kaçakçılık ve Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü ekipleri, soruşturmayı yürüten İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığının talimatı doğrultusunda, Emekli Jandarma Albay C.B'yi kentin üaykara ilçesinde gözaltına aldı. Götürüldüğü hastanede sağlık kontrolünden geçirilen C.B'nin şubedeki işlemlerinin ardından İstanbul'a gönderildiği öğrenildi. 

(A.A)

----------


## bozok

*Süha Tanyeri'ne El Kaide sorgusu* 

**

03.06.2010 - 11:55* / Gazeteport*

*''Balyoz Planı'' soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan emekli Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeri, El Kaide soruşturmasında şüpheli sıfatıyla ifade verdi. Tanyeri'ne, not defterinde bulunan ve İstanbul'daki saldırılarda kullanılan bombaların imal edildiği yer olduğu öne sürülen ''Gökkuşağı deterjan'' ibaresinin sorulduğu belirtildi.* 

*İSTANBUL* *-* Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'ne getirilen emekli Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeri'nin, tutuklu bulunduğu ''Balyoz planı'' iddiaları ve El Kaide soruşturmaları kapsamında ifadesine başvurulduğu öğrenildi. 

Tutuklu bulunduğu Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumundan, cezaevine ait bir ring aracıyla Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'ne getirilen Tanyeri, burada ''Balyoz planı'' iddiaları soruşturmasını yürüten cumhuriyet savcılarından Mehmet Ergül'e yaklaşık 6 saat süresince ifade verdi. 

Tanyeri, ifade vermesinin ardından getirildiği ring aracına bindirilerek, tutuklu bulunduğu Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'ne geri götürüldü. 

*TANYERİ'NİN AVUKATI HüSEYİN ERSüZ*
İfade sırasında Tanyeri'ne eşlik eden avukatı Hüseyin Ersöz, adliye çıkışında basın mensuplarına Tanyeri'nin ifadesine ilişkin bilgi verdi. *Avukat Ersöz, müvekkili Tanyeri'nin ''Balyoz planı'' iddiaları soruşturması çerçevesinde ek ifadesi ile İstanbul'da meydana gelen çeşitli bombalı saldırı olaylarına ilişkin 2004 yılından bu yana yürütülen El Kaide soruşturması çerçevesinde de ifadesine başvurulduğunu kaydetti.* 

Ersöz, her iki soruşturmayla ilgili alınan tek ifadenin, 2 ayrı soruşturma dosyasına konulacağını ve müvekkili Tanyeri'nin ''El Kaide'' soruşturmasında da şüpheli sıfatıyla ifade verdiğini dile getirdi. 

Tanyeri'ne ''Balyoz Planı'' iddiaları soruşturmasındaki çeşitli çelişkiler üzerine sorular sorulduğunu ve kendi ellerindeki bilgileri savcıyla paylaştıklarını aktaran Ersöz, Tanyeri'nin el yazısı notları, 2002 yılına ait not defterinden bazı bölümler ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığından gelen bir yazının da aralarında bulunduğu 70-80 sayfalık belgelerin kendilerine gösterildiğini anlattı. Avukat Ersöz, Tanyeri'ne yasal olan 'Balyoz Planı' seminer hazırlık çalışmalarıyla ilgili belgelerin de gösterildiğini dile getirdi. 

*Müvekkili Tanyeri'nin yaklaşık 80 sayfalık ifade verdiğini belirten Ersöz, ''El Kaide'' soruşturmasıyla ilgili de müvekkiline 2002 yılına ait not defterinde yazılı bir not olarak bulunan ve İstanbul'daki saldırılarda kullanılan bombaların imal edildiği yer olduğu öne sürülen''Gökkuşağı deterjan'' ibaresinin sorulduğunu aktardı.* 

Hüseyin Ersöz, bu nottaki yazının, müvekkili Tanyeri'nin yazı örnekleriyle uyuşmadığını da savunarak, savcıdan Tanyeri'nin yazı örnekleri ile bu nottaki yazının karşılaştırılmasını talep ettiklerini ifade etti. Ersöz, kendilerine El Kaide soruşturmasına ilişkin sadece söz konusu not defterindeki ''Gökkuşağı deterjan'' ibaresinin yer aldığı not kağıdının gösterildiğini de sözlerine ekledi. 

(AA)

----------


## bozok

*Ersöz: Asıl suçlu yargıyı çıkarı için kullanandır*



üMRANİYE davasının tutuklu sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, Cerrahpaşa Tıp Fakültesi Hastanesi’nden ‘video konferans’la ifade verdi. ürgüt üyeliği tanımını reddeden Ersöz, “Cumhuriyete sahip çıkanlar, hukuk garabeti bu davayla sindirilmeye çalışılıyor” dedi. Asıl suçluların yargıyı çıkarları için kullananlar olduğunu ifade eden Ersöz, yaşanan olaylara sessiz kalanları da kınadığını söyledi.

*Vatana sahip çıkmak suç haline geldi*
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki ümraniye davasının dünkü duruşmasında emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz Cerrahpaşa Tıp Fakültesi Hastanesi’nden video konferans yöntemiyle ifade verdi. Ersöz, 301 sayfadan oluşan yazılı savunmasına başlamadan önce bir konuyu açıklamak istediğini belirterek, “Yaşadığımız bu haksızlıklar karşısında korkan, susan, suskun kalan herkesi kınıyorum” diye konuştu. Silah arkadaşları, yazarlar ve güvenlik görevlilerinin de aralarında bulunduğu dava kapsamında yargılananları saygıyla selamladığını ifade eden Ersöz, soruşturma sırasında vefat eden Türkan Saylan ve Kuddusi Okkır’ı da andığını ifade etti. Savcılık makamının yanı sıra Cumhuriyet’i koruma görevinin aynı zamanda Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nde olduğunu ifade eden Ersöz, Cumhuriyet savcıları ile askerler aynı saflarda görev yaptığı için bu iddianamenin savcılar tarafından hazırladığını düşünmediğini ileri sürdü.

*Dava bir hukuk garabeti*
Ersöz, mesleğinde yıllarını seve seve harcayan bir insan olarak örgüt üyeliği nitelemesini asla kabul etmediğini belirterek, “Birçok kritik göreve layık görülen, ülkesini, milletini korumak için gözünü kırpmadan hareket eden biri olarak bu nitelemeyi asla kabul etmiyorum” diye konuştu. Ersöz, 30 yıllık meslek hayatı boyunca yaptığı çalışmaları anlatarak, terör örgütleri ve kanunsuzlukla mücadele ettiğini, bölücü örgüt ve yandaşlarına yönelik çalışmalar yaptığını, yaptığı hizmetlerden dolayı da burada yargılandığını savundu. Türk adalet tarihinde böyle başka bir davanın daha olmadığını belirten Ersöz, gizli tanık yalanları gibi faktörler dikkate alındığında, davanın bir hukuk garabeti haline geldiğini savundu. 

*Baskı altına alınmak isteniyor*
“Yargıyı çıkarları için kullanmak isteyenler gerçek suçlulardır” diyen Ersöz, bu davada kendileri üzerinden topluma korku salınıldığını, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin bölünmez bütünlüğüne sahip çıkanların sindirilerek baskı altına alınmaya çalışıldığını iddia etti.


02/06/2010 - 23:51 / *YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Ersöz: Yasa dışı emrim yok*



*Yasalara aykırı hiçbir emir vermedim*
ümraniye davasının tutuklu sanığı emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, operasyondan haberdar olup yurt dışına kaçtığı iddialarına ilişkin, “Ben hiçbir yerden operasyon yapılacağına ilişkin bilgi almadım ve kaçmadım” dedi. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki duruşmada video konferans yöntemiyle savunması alınan Ersöz, “Kıskaç”, “Selçuk” ve “İlk Adım” kod isimli gizli tanıkların kendisiyle ilgili beyanlarının gerçek dışı olduğunu savundu. 

*Somut deliller yok*
Gizli tanığın, Gaffar Okkan’ın öldürülmesine ilişkin beyanlarının kendisine ezberlettirilen hususları anlatmasından başka bir şey olmadığını ileri süren Ersöz, tamamının yalan ve iftira olduğunu iddia etti. Ersöz, Güneydoğu’da görev yaptığı dönemde terör örgütü PKK ile mücadele ederken illegal hiçbir iş yapmadığını ifade ederek, “Görev yaptığım süre zarfında kanun, nizam ve emirler dışına çıkmadım, yasalara aykırı hiç bir emir vermedim” dedi. 

*Bana iftira atıldı*
İddianamedeki suçlamaların tamamının 2003-2004 yıllarını, yani muvazzaflık dönemini kapsadığını belirten Ersöz, emeklilik dönemiyle ilgili herhangi bir suç ve eylemine yönelik somut delilin olmadığını kaydetti. İddia olunan “Ergenekon” örgütüne bilerek katıldığı, örgüt adına faaliyet gösterdiğini kanıtlayacak somut delilin olmadığını belirten Ersöz, “Jandarma Genel Komutanlığının karargahında, kanuna uygun olarak atandığım meşru bir görevde, yasalara, komutan emirlerine uygun olarak icra ettiğim ve içinde hiçbir suç unsuru olmayan görevlerin çarpıtılması ile üzerime atılan bir iftiradır. Hiçbir zaman hiçbir örgüte üye olmadım, kaldı ki varlığı bile kanıtlanamayan bir düzmece örgüte asla” diye konuştu. Ersöz, “1 Temmuz 2008 tarihinde yapılan eş zamanlı operasyondan bir şekilde haberdar olup bir gün önce yurt dışına kaçtığı” şeklindeki iddianın da gerçeğe aykırı olduğunu ifade etti.


03/06/2010 - 23:33 / *YENİüAğ GZT**.*

----------


## bozok

*Kilit tanıktan çarpıcı açıklamalar* 

*Albay Cemal Temizöz davasının kilit tanığı Mehmet Nuri Binzet:`Savcı psikolojik durumumdan faydalandı*

*Cem EMİR/DİYARBAKIR, (DHA)* 

şIRNAK'ta 1993-95 yılları arasında işlenen 20 cinayetten sorumlu tutulan ve aralarında Albay Cemal Temizöz ve Cizre eski Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atak ile itirafçıların da bulunduğu 7 sanığın yargılandığı davada ifade veren kilit tanık Mehmet Nuri Binzet, "Savcı benim psikolojik durumumdan faydalandı, Emekli ve muvazzaf subayların isimlerini vermemi istedi" dedi.

şırnak'ta, 1993-95 yılları arasında işlenen 20 cinayetten sorumlu tutulan Kayseri eski İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz, Cizre eski Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atak, Abdulhakim Güven, Adem Yakin, Hıdır Altuğ, Kukel Atak ve Temer Atak'ın yargılanmalarına Diyarbakır 6'ıncı Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde devam edildi. Duruşmada, tutuklu sanıklar, avukatları ve müdahil avukatlar hazır bulundu. Duruşma nedeniyle Diyarbakır adliyesi içinde ve dışında güvenlik önlemleri en üst seviyeye çıkarıldı. Adliye binasına girmek isteyenler, bina dışında ve içinde 4 noktada arandıktan sonra, duruşma salonuna alındı. Bugünkü duruşma da 3 kamerayla kayıt altına alındı.

Davanın 14'üncü duruşmasında, bir önceki celsede, verdiği tüm ifadeleri geri çeken ve savcılar tarafından ifadelerinin çarpıtıldığını savunan, davanı kilit tanığı Mehmet Nuri Binzet'in dinlenilmesine devam edildi.

Aynı zamanda sanıklardan Cizre eski Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atak'ın kardeşi olan Binzet'e, geçen yıl Mart ayında Diyarbakır'da savcıya verdiği ve iddianamede yer bulan ifadeleri soruldu. İfadelerini reddetmeyi sürdüren Binzet, davanın dosyasına bir türlü ulaşamadığını belirterek, Midyat'ta ifade verdiği savcı B.ü. hakkında soruşturma başlatılması için ne yapabileceğini mahkeme heyetinden öğrenmek istediğini söyledi. Savcı B.ü'nün nasıl bir vicdana sahip olduğunu şimdi daha iyi anladığını belirten tanık Binzet, "İzzet Padır, Abdullah üzdemir, Abdurrezzak Binzet, bizim aşiretin saygın, önde gelen kişileridir. Bu insanları öldürmemize kim izin verebilir" dedi.

*SAVCI KORUCU OLDUğUM DüNEME AİT RESİMLERİ İSTEDİ*

Binzet'e 2001 yılında gözaltına alındıktan sonra kendilerinden haber alınamayan HADEP'li Ebubekir Deniz ile Serdar Tanış'a iddiaları soruldu. İfadesinde, Deniz ve Tanış'a ait ses kayıtlarının olduğu çantanın kaybolduğu iddiaları hatırlatılan Binzet, "Savcılara saygılıyım, hakaret etmem, ama benim hangi tarihte nerede olduğumu gösterir bir dosya vardı kendisinde. Ben piyadeydim. Bitlis Hizan'da özel bir birlikte 4 -5 ay özel bir göreve gittim. Tatvan'da adı geçen kişilerle karşılaşmış olabilirim, ama çantada şahsi eşyalarım vardı. Savcı bana çocuk yaşta koruculuk yaptığım dönemlere ait fotoğraflarımı istedi. Ben de basının eline geçmesin diye fotoların kaybolan çantanın içinde olduğunu söyledim" dedi.

*KOğUşUM ATEşE VERİLDİ*

Binzet, ağabeyi sanıklardan Kamil Atak hakkında insafsızca ifade verdiği zamanların olduğunu ve ağabeyi ile aralarındaki sorunlardan kaynaklandığını iddia ettiği cezaevinde yaşadığı sıkıntıları şöyle anlattı:

"2008 yılında şırnak Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi bir davadan beraat ettim. Kamil Atak bunu duyunca keşke idam etseydiniz dedi. Bundan dolayı kendimi hücreye kapattım. üç ay boyunca kimseyle görüşmedim. İntikamlarla ilgili kitaplar okudum. Kendimi intikam kitaplarındaki olaylarla ilişkilendirdim. Israrlar üzerine psikologlarla görüştüm. Böylece intikam yolu seçtim. Cezaevinde bana saygı ve düşmanlık besleyenlerde oldu. Mersin'de kaldığım koğuş ateşe verildi. Halk, PKK baskısıyla devlet yanlısı olanları karalıyor. Bize, siz neden devlet yanlısınız deniliyordu. Bölgede 60 bin köy korucusu var, bunlar örgüte nefes aldırmıyor. Bu tür yaklaşımlarla koruculuğu kaldırmak istiyorlar. Savcı benim içinde bulunduğum psikolojik durumdan yararlandı. Bana olandan fazla ilgi gösterdi, odasında yemek ve sigara verdi. Zaman zaman bazı şeyleri söylememi istedi. Kendimi borçlu hissettiğim için, söylediği bazı şeyleri tekrar ettiğimi hatırlıyorum."

Ağabeyi Kamil Atak'ın terör örgütü PKK ile anlaştığını ve `Hogir' kod adlı örgüt mensubuna para ve silah yardımında bulunduğu iddialarını cevaplayan Binzet, "Olayı ben savcıdan duydum, kendisi anlattı. Kamil ile ilişkisini anlattı. Ben bildiklerimi anlatacağımı söyledim, ancak benim anlatmadıklarım anlatmışım gibi yazılmış" dedi.

*HASAN KUNDAKüI PAşA HAKKINDA BİLGİ İSTEDİ*

Savcının kendisinden Hasan Kundakçı hakkında bilgiler ve emekli ve muvazzaf askerlerin listesini istediğini ileri süren Binzet, savcının elinde 50 kişilik liste olduğunu ve ısrarla Recep Gençoğlu (Eskişehir Eski İl Jandarma Komutanı, Erzincan Ergenekon davasında tutuklu) hakkında bilgi edinmek istediğini iddia etti. Savcının kendisinden Temizöz, Gençoğlu ve Sarızeybek paşalar hakkında bilgi istediğini tekrarlayan Binzet, savcının bu isimlerin çok tehlikeli olduğunu söyleyerek, "Ben Recep Gençoğlu'nun çok mütevazi olduğunu söyledim. Gençoğlu bir er gibi karakol komutanıydı. Kendisinden o yüzden hoşlanıyorum" dedi.

Binzet, İnsanların mühimmat dolu sığınaklarda ve nezarethanelerde işkenceyle öldürüldüğü şeklindeki ifadelerinin gerçeği yansıtmadığını savunarak, "Yalancının mumu yatsıya kadar yanar. Böyle bir beyanım olmadı. Diyarbakır'da savcıya anlattıklarımı Midyat savcısından duymuş olduklarım olabilir" dedi. 



04.06.2010 Cuma *14:47 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Binzet "Savcının vicdanı noksan"* 

**

04.06.2010 - 16:00 */ Gazeteport*

*Güneydoğu'daki faili mechul cinayetler davasının önemli tanıklarından Mehmet Nuri Binzet, soruşturmayı yürüten savcının kendisini yönlendirdiğini ileri sürdü. Savcı hakkında soruşturma başlatılması gerektiğini iddia eden tanık Binzet, ''Ben savcının vicdanının noksan olduğunu düşünüyorum'' dedi.*

*DİYARBAKIR -* Eski Kayseri Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz ve eski Cizre Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atağ'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 7 sanığın yargılanmasına devam edildi. 

Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada, tutuklu sanıklar Albay Temizöz, Kamil Atağ, Tamer Atağ, Fırat Altın (Abdulhakim Güven), Hıdır Altuğ, Adem Yakin ve Kukel Atağ hazır bulundu. 

*SAVCININ VİCDANI NOKSAN* 
Mahkeme heyeti, tanık olarak geçen duruşma dinlenilmesine başlanan Mehmet Nuri Binzet'e soruşturma esnasında savcılıkta verdiği bazı ifadeleri sordu. İfadelerin büyük bir kısmını kabul etmeyen Binzet, soruşturmayı yürüten savcının kendisini yönlendirdiğini ileri sürdü. Savcı hakkında soruşturma başlatılması gerektiğini iddia eden tanık Binzet, *''Ben savcının vicdanının noksan olduğunu düşünüyorum''* dedi. 

Sanıklardan ağabeyi Kamil Atağ hakkında insafsızca ifadelerde bulunduğunu anlatan Binzet, şunları söyledi: 

*''Ben şırnak'ta görülen bir duruşmada beraat edince, ağabeyim Kamil'in hakime 'keşke idam etseydiniz' dediğini duydum. Bu beni çok üzdü. Cezaevinde 3 ay bir hücrede kaldım. Kimseyle konuşmadım. Fransız bir yazarın 'Kelebek' adlı kitabını okudum. O kitaptaki kişinin yerine kendimi koydum. Yaşadıklarımla kitaptakiler birbirine benziyordu. İntikam almak gibi bir amacı seçtim. Savcının içinde bulunduğum bunalım ve depresyondan faydalandı. Bana çok iyi davranmaya başladı. Ben de onun bu iyi niyetine kandım. Bu nedenle söylediği bazı şeyleri tekrarladığımı hatırlıyorum.''* 

*''BİTLİS'TE üZEL BİR BİRLİKTE ASKERLİK YAPTIM''* 
Askerlik görevinin bir bölümünü Bitlis'te özel bir birlikte yaptığı kaydeden Binzet, savcıya bu durumu anlattığını ifade etti. Mahkeme heyeti, Binzet'e, savcılıkta verdiği, *''Bitlis'te eğlenmek için iki arkadaşımla gittiğim otelde, içerisinde gözaltında kaybolduğu iddia edilen eski HADEP Silopi İlçe Başkanı Serdar Tanış ile ilçe sekreteri Ebubekir Deniz'in ses kayıtları, aralarında bazı kadın terör örgütü üyelerine ait olan fotoğrafların bulunduğu çantayı gazinoda unuttum. üantaya ulaşılması halinde Tanış ve Deniz'in akıbetiyle ilgili önemli bilgilere ele geçirilmiş olacaktır''* ifadesini hatırlatarak, bunun doğru olup olmadığını sordu. 

üantanın kaybolduğunu savcıya söylediğini belirten Binzet, *''üantada zorunlu ihtiyaçlarımın olduğunu söyledim. Savcı, benden çocuk yaşta koruculuk yaptığım sırada çektiğim bazı fotoğrafı istedi. Bende o fotoğrafların da çanta içinde kaybolduğunu söyledim''* dedi. 

*''SAVCI 3 ALBAYI TEHLİKELİ BULDUğUNU SüYLEDİ''* 
Tanık Binzet, savcının kendisinden Albay Cemal Temizöz, Recep Gençoğlu ve Erdal Sarızeybek hakkında bilgi istediğini ifade ederek, *''Savcı, bu isimlerin çok tehlikeli olduğunu bana anlattı. Ben Recep Gençoğlu'nun çok mütevazi olduğunu söyledim. Gençoğlu bir er gibi karakol komutanıydı. Kendisinden o yüzden hoşlanıyorum''* dedi. 

Mahkeme, duruşmaya ara verdi. 

*İSTENEN CEZALAR* 
Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca hazırlanan 104 sayfalık iddianamede, sanıkların TCK'nın *''adam öldürmek'', ''cürüm işlemek için teşekkül oluşturmak'*' ve *''adam öldürmeye azmettirmek''* suçlarından cezalandırılmaları isteniyor. Sanıklardan Cemal Temizöz'ün 9, Kamil Atağ'ın 7, Tamer Atağ'ın 2, Adem Yakın'ın 7,Hıdır Altuğ'un 3, Fırat Altın'ın (Abdulhakim Güven) 6, Kukel Atağ'ın ise bir kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapisle cezalandırılmaları talep ediliyor. 

Sanık Temizöz'ün 1993'te Cizre'de *''terörle mücadele ediliyor''* görüntüsü altında *''korucu, itirafçı ve uzman çavuşlardan bir grup oluşturduğu, söz konusu grubun, süreç içerisinde asli görevinden ayrılarak, terör örgütü PKK'ya yardım ettiğinin değerlendirildiği ya da özel sebeplerden dolayı gözaltına aldıkları kişileri sorguladığı''* anlatılan iddianamede, grubun bu sorgulanan kişilerden bir kısmını öldürdüğü öne sürülüyor. 

*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*"Kroki şahin'in el ürünü değil"* 


*04.06.2010 - 20:59 / Gazeteport*

*Adli Tıp Kurumu Başkanlığınca hazırlanan raporda, Gölbaşı'ndaki mühimmatın çıkarıldığı kazı alanının krokisi, Alevi Bektaşi Federasyonu Başkanı Ali Balkız, Türkiye Ermenileri Patriği Mesrob Mutafyan ve Pir Sultan Abdal Kültür Derneği Genel Başkanı Kazım Genç ile ilgili tedhiş planının eski üzel Harekat Dairesi Başkan Vekili İbrahim şahin'in el ürünü olmadığı belirtildi.* 

*İSTANBUL-* İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin kararı üzerine, İbrahim şahin'den ele geçirildiği iddia edilen belgelerin sanığın eli ürünü olup olmadığı, Adli Tıp Kurumu Başkanlığı Adli Belge İnceleme şubesince incelendi. 

Hazırlanan bilirkişi raporunda, İbrahim şahin'in Kadıköy'deki evinden ele geçirildiği iddia edilen, Gölbaşı'ndaki mühimmatın çıkarıldığı kazı bölgesinin krokisi, Balkız, Mutafyan ve Genç'in adının geçtiği tedhiş planının da aralarında bulunduğu 32 sayfalık belgenin incelendiği belirtildi. 

Raporda, ''Sayfalarda iki aynı tersim özelliği gösteren yazılarla mukayese edilen belgelerdeki yazılar arasında tersim biçimi, işleklik derecesi, alışkanlıklar, istif, eğim, doğrultu, seyir, hız ve baskı derecesi bakımından uygunluk ve benzerlikler, yukarıda sayılan tanı unsurları bakımından farklılıklar saptandığından, söz konusu yazıların mevcut mukayese yazılarına kıyasla aynı el ürünü olmadıkları'' ifadesine yer verildi. 

Raporda ayrıca, içerisinde bazı emniyet ve askeri görevlilerin isimleri ve kimlik bilgilerinin yer aldığı S-1 yapılanma listesinin ise uygunluk ve benzerlikler saptandığından şahin'in eli ürünü olduğu kaydedildi. 

(AA)

----------


## bozok

*"Büyükanıt hakkında istihbarat toplandı"*



03.06.2010 - 15:05 */ Gazeteport*

_Ergenekon tutuklusu Levent Ersöz, "27 Nisan, 28 şubat muhtıraları, 12 Eylül askeri darbesi yargılanmıyor, olmayan iddialarla biz niye yargılanıyoruz."_ 

_İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Astsubay Ali Oktay şahbaz'ın tahliyesine karar verildi._ 

*İSTANBUL* *-* Dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök'ün dosyada bulunan tanık ifadesine değinen Ersöz, üzkök ile yaptıkları görüşmeyi anlattı. 

_''O dönemde kendilerini de yanıltma gayreti içinde olan bazı kuruluşların jandarma aleyhine yaptıkları dezenformasyon vardı ve biz de kendisine bunu izah etmeye çalıştık'' diyen Ersöz, ''Hangi kuruluş, kime, hangi müşterisine yönlendirme yapıyor, TSK generallerini izlemek için kimin nerede karar aldığını, karar almadan dinlemeyi kimlerin yaptığını anlatmaya çalıştık. üzkök'ün, 'Sivil istihbarat birimleri beni dinleyebilir mi, bilgisayarıma girebilir mi?' şeklindeki sorularına cevap verdik''_ diye konuştu. 

*BüYüKANIT HAKKINDA İSTİHBARAT TOPLANDI* 
Ağustos 2004'te, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı İstihbarat Başkanlığı görevinden Bilecik 2. Jandarma Er Eğitim Tugay Komutanlığına atandığını, Jandarma Genel Komutanı şener Eruygur'un da bu dönemde emekli olduğunu belirten Ersöz, Eruygur'un yerine atanan Orgeneral Fevzi Türkeri'nin çağırması üzerine komutanlığa gittiğini söyledi. 

Ersöz, komutanın, istihbarat başkanı olduğu dönemle ilgili olarak bazı söylentiler duyduğunu söylediğini ve birtakım sözde plan çalışmaları yapıp yapmadıklarını sorduğunu ifade ederek, emekli Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt hakkında da herhangi bir çalışma yapılıp yapılmadığını sorduğunu kaydetti. 

*''27 NİSAN E-MUHTIRASININ GEREğİ NEDEN YAPILMADI?''* 
Ersöz, Türkeri'ne, Büyükanıt'ın soy ağacı konusunda, Eminönü ile Kocaeli Kandıra'da, jandarma istihbaratından olduklarını söyleyen iki kişi tarafından araştırma yapıldığı duyumunun alındığını, konunun araştırılması üzerine, o kişilerin bir daha bölgeye gelmediklerini öğrendiklerini söylediğini dile getirdi. 

Savunmasında, 27 Nisan 2007'de Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın internet sitesinde yayınlanan e-muhtıraya da değinen Ersöz, Büyükanıt'ın bunu kendisinin kaleme aldığını söylediğini hatırlattı. 

Ersöz, *''Madem 27 Nisan e-muhtırası hukuk dışıydı, Hükümet neden gereğini yapmadı? Sahibi belli olan 27 Nisan e-muhtırasını neden yargılamıyorlar? 27 Nisan'ı, 28 şubat'ı yargılayamıyorsunuz. Peki 12 Eylül darbesini niçin yargılayamıyorsunuz?''* dedi. 

Levent Ersöz, yazılı olarak hazırladığı 350 sayfalık savunmasını okumasının ardından, hakkında birçok şey söylendiğini, asker babanın asker doğan çocuğu olarak başı dimdik, mahkemenin karşısında olduğunu dile getirdi. 

*''SIKINTILARIMA SON VERİN''* 
Bugüne kadar yaşadıklarına dayanmaya çalıştığını, ancak bir insanın üzerine bu kadar gelinmemesi gerektiğini ifade eden Ersöz, sözlerini şöyle tamamladı: 

*''Rusya'ya kaçtı gibi gösterilmemin gerçekle ilgisi yoktur. ürgütlerin öncelikli hedefi olan kişi olarak yurt içine normal yollardan giremezdim. Askeri hastaneye kendi kimliğimle girip tedavimi yaptıramazdım. Görev yaptığım istihbarat dairesinden tanımış olduğum kişilerin yardımıyla aileme teslim edilen kimlikle hastaneye müracaat ettim. O zaman bana 2 gün müsaade edilseydi, ameliyat olabilseydim, şimdi karşınızda yerimi almış olacaktım. Bu hastalığı maalesef hastanede edindim. 30'un üzerinde ameliyat geçirdim. Hasta yatağımda savunmamı hazırladım. Sonuna kadar Atatürk ilkeleri, Cumhuriyet ilkelerine sahip çıkacağım. Bu sıkıntılara bir son vermenizi, uygun gördüğünüz bir tedbir ile tahliyeme karar vermenizi istiyorum.''* 

*"HİüBİR YERDEN BİLGİ ALMADIM VE KAüMADIM"*
Ersöz, operasyondan haberdar olup yurt dışına kaçtığı iddialarına ilişkin, *''Ben hiçbir yerden operasyon yapılacağına ilişkin bilgi almadım ve kaçmadım''* dedi. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada video konferans yöntemiyle savunması alınan Ersöz, *''Kıskaç'', ''Selçuk'' ve ''İlk Adım''* kod isimli gizli tanıkların kendisiyle ilgili beyanlarının gerçek dışı olduğunu savundu. 

Gizli tanığın, Gaffar Okkan'ın öldürülmesine ilişkin beyanlarının kendisine ezberlettirilen hususları anlatmasından başka bir şey olmadığını ileri süren Ersöz, tamamının yalan ve iftira olduğunu iddia etti. 

Ersöz, Güneydoğu'da görev yaptığı dönemde terör örgütü PKK ile mücadele ederken illegal hiçbir iş yapmadığını ifade ederek, *''Görev yaptığım süre zarfında kanun, nizam ve emirler dışına çıkmadım, yasalara aykırı hiçbir emir vermedim''* dedi. 

Emekli Tuğgeneral Ersöz, hakkında yalan ifade veren kişilerle ilgili yasal işlem yapılmasını istedi. 

İddianamedeki suçlamaların tamamının 2003-2004 yıllarını, yani muvazzaflık dönemini kapsadığını belirten Ersöz, emeklilik dönemiyle ilgili herhangi bir suç ve eylemine yönelik somut delilin olmadığını kaydetti. 

İddia olunan '*'Ergenekon''* örgütüne bilerek katıldığı, örgüt adına faaliyet gösterdiğini kanıtlayacak somut delilin olmadığını belirten Ersöz, *''Jandarma Genel Komutanlığının karargahında, kanuna uygun olarak atandığım meşru bir görevde, yasalara, komutan emirlerine uygun olarak icra ettiğim ve içinde hiçbir suç unsuru olmayan görevlerin çarpıtılması ile üzerime atılan bir iftiradır. Hiçbir zaman hiçbir örgüte üye olmadım, kaldı ki varlığı bile kanıtlanamayan bir düzmece örgüte asla''* diye konuştu. 

*CUMHURİYET üALIşMA GRUBU*
Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu ile ilgili olarak, *''Grubun kurulması için sözde terör örgütünün talimatı nerededir, kim tarafından kime verilmiştir? Böyle bir belge veya ifade nerede, kimden ele geçirilmiştir?''* diyen Ersöz, ifadesini şöyle sürdürdü: 

*''Ben ne Jandarma Genel Komutanı'ndan ne de başka herhangi bir kişiden böyle bir talimat almadım ve adı geçen rütbelilere de böyle bir talimat vermedim, verildiğini de duymadım. İddianamede de buna ilişkin bir kanıt yoktur, sadece soyut bir iddia vardır. Böyle bir çalışma grubu kurulmamıştır. Askerlik yaşantım boyunca, ayrıntılarını açıkladığım askeri mevzuat hükümleri ve komutanlık emirlerine ilişkin esaslardan hiç ayrılmadım. 30 yıl boyunca amirlerimden tek bir ikaz bile almadan hizmetimi tamamladım.''* 

Yapılan görüşmelerin emirle olduğunu, istihbarat mevzuat ve konseptine uygun gerçekleştirildiğini ve emirle kayda alınıp komuta katına arz edildiğini ifade eden Ersöz, bu kayıtların alınmasının o dönemde yürürlükte bulunan 765 sayılı TCK'ya göre suç teşkil etmediği gibi şantaj ve benzeri amaçlarla da kullanılmadığını kaydetti. 

Kent Otel'deki toplantılara da emekli olduktan sonra 2006 yılı Mayıs ayında bir kez katıldığını dile getiren Ersöz, *''Yanımda arkadaşım İlhan üzcan da vardı ve yemek parasını cebimizden ödedik. Toplantı, otelin zemin üstü katındaydı, gizli değildi ve bir örgüt toplantısı hiç değildi. Düşünün ki katıldığım o toplantıda eski bir içişleri bakanı, 2 emekli üst düzey komutan, bir rektör, birkaç akademisyen, yargı mensupları, gazeteciler ve bu kişilerin birçoğunun koruma polisleri ve personeli vardı''* diye konuştu. 

*YURT DIşINA üIKIşIMA NEDEN ENGEL OLUNMADI?* 
Ersöz, ''1 Temmuz 2008 tarihinde yapılan eş zamanlı operasyondan bir şekilde haberdar olup bir gün önce yurt dışına kaçtığı'' şeklindeki iddianın da gerçeğe aykırı olduğunu ifade ederek, şöyle devam etti: 

*''Benim yurt dışı seyahatim planlı bir iş seyahatidir. 8 Haziran 2008'de Türkiye'ye gelen ve 10 Haziran 2008'de Milli Savunma Bakanlığına tanıtımını yaptığımız bir ürünün, üretici firması olan Polus şirketi yöneticileriyle o tarihte kararlaştırılmış ve bu şirketin 20 Haziran 2008 ve 24 Haziran 2008 tarihli davet yazıları üzerine Rusya Federasyonu Büyükelçiliğinden aldığım vize ile 30 Haziran 2008'de yurt dışına çıktım. Ayrıca, Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğünde 19 Haziran 2009 tarihinde hususi pasaportumu değiştirdim. Bu hususların mahkeme tarafından ilgili yerlere sorulmasını talep ettim. Cevapları geldiğinde doğru söylediğim açıkça ortaya çıkacaktır. Ben hiçbir yerden operasyon yapılacağına ilişkin bilgi almadım ve kaçmadım. İddianameyi hazırlayanlar, (bir şekilde haber alıp) ifadesiyle, ellerinde hiçbir delil olmadan zorlama yorumla, adaleti yanıltma gayretlerine bir yenisini eklemektedirler. Kaldı ki telefonları dinlenen şüpheli bir kişiyim ve telefon görüşmelerimde yurt dışına ne zaman gideceğime kadar her şeyi konuşan biriyim. Niçin yurt dışına çıkışıma müsaade edilmiş, takdirlerinize sunuyorum.''* 

*DARBE İDDİALARI* 
Yürütme organını devirmeye teşebbüs eylemlerine fiilen iştirak ettiği iddialarına da değinen Ersöz, *''Bu suçlama, MİT'in işaret ettiği üzere bir dergide yayınlanan düzmece planlar ve yine olmadığı resmen açıklanan sözde bir planlama grubu ve içeriğinde suç unsuru bulunmadığı halde çarpıtılan 2 gazeteci ve 2 iş adamıyla yapılan görüşme ve kızımın bir telefon konuşmasına istinaden yapılmaktadır''* dedi. 

Sözde darbe planlarının gerçekleştirilmesine yönelik bir hazırlık hareketi olmadığını dile getiren Ersöz, *''Ne emrinde görev yaptığım amirlerim ne ben ne de emrimdeki hiçbir arkadaşım... Bırakın teşebbüs için gerekli fiil ve hazırlıkları yapmayı, böyle bir düşünceyi aklımızdan bile geçirmedik. Bu suçlama gerçekten mesnetsiz ve insafsızcadır''* diye konuştu. 

Görev yaptığı süre içinde, hiç kimseyi ne görüşlerine ne etnik kökenlerine ne de diğer özelliklerine göre izlenmesi ve kaydedilmesi gibi emirler verdiğini belirten Ersöz, bu yöndeki suçlamaları reddetti. 

*DOSYAM TEFRİK EDİLSİN* 
Eski kuvvet komutanları Aytaç Yalman, üzden ürnek ve İbrahim Fırtına'nın, *''emekli oldukları dönemde askeri müdahaleye zemin hazırlayabilecek eylem ve davranışlarda bulunulmaması''* gerekçesiyle dosyalarının ayrıldığını belirten Ersöz, iddianamede üzerine atılı suçlamaların muvazzaflık dönemine ait olduğunu, emekli olduktan sonra sıradan bir hayat yaşadığını belirterek, kendi dosyasının da ayrılmasını istedi.

*İDDİA EDİLEN GüRüşMELER HAYAL üRüNü* 
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada Ersöz, Cumhuriyet Gazetesi Başyazarı İlhan Selçuk, Mustafa Balbay ve kendisinin şener Eruygur'un makam odasında gizli toplantılar yaptıkları yönündeki iddialara değindi. 

Selçuk ve Balbay'ın, dönemin Jandarma Genel Komutanı şener Eruygur'un makamında yaptıkları hiçbir görüşmede bulunmadığını ifade eden Ersöz, Selçuk'u da karargahta hiç görmediğini, ne yüz yüze ne telefonla ne elektronik ortamlarda teması ve görüşmesi olmadığını söyledi. 

Ersöz, yine Mustafa üzbek ve üzbek'in eski başkanı olduğu Türk Metal Sendikası ile de hiçbir görüşmeleri olmadığını savundu.

...

----------


## bozok

*AYNI BİLİRKİşİ İKİ FARKLI RAPORU NASIL VERİYOR*

 

*üetin Doğan’ın kızı Pınar Doğan ve damadı Dani Rodrik, Balyoz CD’lerinin incelemesinde ve Ergenekon Davası’nda sıkça adı geçen 51 nolu CD’de yapılan incelemelerde yaşanan bir çelişkiyi anlattı.*

Pınar Doğan ve Dani Rodrik’in ifade ettikleri çelişki şöyle: 

“Aşağıdaki kesit, Levent Göktaş’ın 7 Ocak 2009’da iş yerinde el konulduğu iddia edilen 51 no.lu DVD ile ilgili TüBİTAK bilirkişi raporundan. 

Aşağıdaki kesit, kimliği meçhul bir kişi tarafından Taraf gazetesine teslim edilen “Balyoz” CD’leriyle ilgili TüBİTAK bilirkişi raporundan. 

*FARK?* 
İlk raporda sadece DVD’nin üzerinden inceleme yapıldığını, DVD’nin oluşturulduğu bilgisayar üzerinde inceleme yapılmadığından sistem tarihinde değişiklik vb. hususların saptanamadığını açıkça belirten TüBİTAK, her nedense “Balyoz” CD’lerinde yaptığı incelemede (incelemeyi yine sadece CDler üzerinden yapmış olmasına rağmen) raporunda bunun lafını bile etmiyor. 

Bu ufak bir detay değil. Zira, TüBİTAK’ın Balyoz CD’leri raporu, savcıların bu CD’lerdeki dokümanların iddia edildiği gibi 2002-2003 yıllarında yazıldığı savını doğruluyor gibi sunulup, onlarca kişinin tutuklu kalmasına dayanak teşkil ediyor. Halbuki, diğer TüBİTAK raporunda sırf CD üstündeki bilgilerden (ve bilgisayar sistem tarihinde degisiklik yapılabileceği için) böyle bir sonuca varılamayacağı açıkça belirtilmiş. 

İki rapordaki bu önemli fark, raporların farklı bilirkişiler tarafından hazırlanması ile açıklanabilir mi? Hayır; çünkü iki raporun da altında aynı bilirkişinin imzası var.” 


07.06.2010 11:35 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*'Susurluk Raporu'nun aslı istendi* 



*07.05.2010 - 19:00 / Gazeteport*

_İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanığı Cumhuriyet gazetesi yazarı Mustafa Balbay, ''Burası Silivri yargılama kampı. Her şey demokratik, hukuk içinde görülüyor, ama biz infazlı yargılama kampındayız'' dedi._

_Mahkeme Tuncay üzkan'a ait evraklar arasında ele geçen Susurluk Raporu'nun aslının Başbakanlık ve Mesut Yılmaz'dan istenmesine karar verdi._

*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada, tutuklu sanık Kemal Aydın savunmasına devam etti. Daha sonra sanıkların taleplerinin alındığı duruşmada konuşan Balbay, Cumhuriyet gazetesinin, Türk Metal Sendikası ile birlikte *''Strateji''* eki çıkardığını belirtti. Balbay, 2004'te bu eki çıkarırken, ileride bunun terör örgütü faaliyeti sayılacağına değil inanmak, aklının bile alamayacağını söyledi. 

İddianamede tutuklu sanık Mustafa üzbek ile ilişkisinin bu eke dayandırıldığını ifade eden Balbay, Türkiye'nin temel konularına baktıklarında Türk Metal Sendikası ile benzer şeyleri söylediklerini fark ettiklerini, bunun üzerine *''Strateji''* ekinin çıkarıldığını kaydetti. Cumhuriyet gazetesinin 84. kuruluş yıl dönümünü kutladığını dile getiren Balbay, ''Cumhuriyet gazetesinin adını Atatürk verdi. Atatürk, Yunus Nadi'yi çağırıyor, 'üocuk bir gazete çıkar, adı Cumhuriyet olsun, Cumhuriyet'i bu topluma anlatalım' diyor ve Cumhuriyet çıkarılıyor'' şeklinde konuştu. 

Balbay, Cumhuriyet gazetesinde, yayın hayatına başladığı 1924'ten bu yana Ziya Gökalp, Halit Ziya Uşaklıgil, Hıfzı Veldet Velidedeoğlu, Yaşar Kemal, Cahit Tanyol, Bedri Rahmi Eyüboğlu, Oktay Akbal, şevket Süreyya Aydemir, Uğur Mumcu, Muammer Aksoy gibi büyük yazar, gazeteci ve düşünce adamlarının yazdığını kaydetti. Gazeteciden edebiyatçıya, Cumhuriyet'e harç koyanların yazdığı Cumhuriyet gazetesinin, iddia makamı tarafından ''terör örgütü merkezi'' olmakla suçlandığını savunan Balbay, *''Ben bu gazetenin yazarı, yayın kurulu üyesiyim. Ama gelinen noktada gazeteyi bombalayan örgütün de üyesiyim. En hafif anlatımla buna işkence denir. Bu, düşünsel soykırımdır''* diye konuştu. 

Soğuk savaşın bitmesinin ardından nasıl bir gazete çıkarmak gerektiğini düşündüğünü belirten Balbay, Cumhuriyet gazetesinin Cumhuriyet'in tarihini yazdığını ifade ederek, ''Cumhuriyet gazetesini Yunus Nadi kurdu, Nadir Nadi kurumsallaştırdı, İlhan Selçuk 21. yüzyıla taşıdı'' dedi. Balbay, 15 aydır tutuklu bulunduğunu belirterek, şöyle devam etti: *''Buraya Silivri dolum tesisleri diyorum. Her ayı belli bir konuya ayırarak, o konudaki kitapları okuyorum. üniversite yıllarımdan beri okuyabildiğim en iyi dönem bu. Ben dünyadaki birçok savaş kampını, esir kampını gezdim, Balkanlar'daki tecrit kamplarını gezdim. Burası da Silivri yargılama kampı. Her şey demokratik, hukuk içinde görülüyor, ama biz infazlı yargılama kampındayız. Yaşam biçimimiz, düşüncelerimiz, yayınlarımız nedeniyle yargılanıyoruz. Ankara, Hitler'i tarihin sayfalarında değil, bu iddianamenin sayfalarında arasın.* Bu iddianameye göre 10. Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer ile görüşmekle suç işledim. Bu ülkenin nereye gittiğini düşündüğüm için suç işledim.'' 

Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesinde Türkiye'nin imzası olduğunu belirten Balbay, *''Bize hukuku bu ülkenin sınırları dışında aratmayın. Bu toplama kampını dağıtma kampı yapın. Bizi tutuksuz yargılayın''* dedi. 

*SANSüRSüZ RAPOR BAşBAKANLIK VE MESUT YILMAZ'DAN İSTENDİ* 
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada sanık ve avukatların taleplerine ilişkin mahkeme heyeti tarafından alınan kararlar, üye Hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu tarafından açıklandı. 

Buna göre, müdahil olma talebinde bulunan Dilek Bozkaya hakkında soruşturma olup olmadığının Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına sorulmasına, cevap geldiğinde talebin değerlendirilmesine karar verildi. 

*şİFRELİ DOSYA TüBİTAK'TA İNCELENECEK* 
Tutuklu sanık Hasan Atilla Uğur'un, dilekçesinde belirttiği CD'ler üzerinde kimyasal maddeler kullanılarak inceleme yapılması talebinin, suç delili niteliğinde olan CD'lerin kullanılamaz hale gelebileceği değerlendirilerek reddine karar veren mahkeme heyeti, tutuksuz sanık emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon'da bulunduğu iddia edilen 43 no'lu CD içerisindeki ''C11not'' yazılı şifreli dosyanın bir CD'ye aktarıldıktan sonra TüBİTAK Gebze Başkanlığına gönderilerek, şifreli bu dosyanın açılmasının istenmesini kararlaştırdı. 

Mahkeme heyeti, sanık Tuncay üzkan'a ait olduğu belirtilen 2008/1100 sayılı emanetin birinci sırasında yer alan, 18 ve 19 sayılarıyla numaralandırılmış, üzerinde *''Susurluk Raporu''* ve *''Susurluk Raporu Ekler Dosyası''* yazılı, sayfaları üzerinde kırmızı mürekkepli mühür bulunan ve renkli kalemle belirleme ve işaretleme yapılmış, bazı ifade altları mavi renkli tükenmez kalemle imzalı, içerisinde faks çıktıları olan belgelerin asıl belgeler olup olmadığının kontrolü gerektiğinden, eski Başbakanlardan Mesut Yılmaz'da bulunan ve tek nüsha olarak dağıtımı yapıldığı belirtilen Susurluk Raporu'nun aslının incelenmek üzere yeniden istenmesine karar verdi. 

Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu Başkanlığında bulunduğu bilinen *''Susurluk Raporu'' ve ''Susurluk Raporu Ekler Dosyası''*nın aslı üzerinde inceleme yapılacağından Başbakanlık'tan istenmesine karar veren mahkeme heyeti, bir kısım sanıklar ve avukatların diğer taleplerine ilişkin celse arasında karar verilmesine hükmetti. Sanıkların tutukluluk hallerinin devamına karar veren mahkeme heyeti, duruşmayı 10 Mayıs Pazartesi günü saat 09.00'a erteledi. 

*şENGüN 18 SANIK İüİN TAHLİYE İSTEDİ* 
Bu arada, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün'ün, Mustafa Balbay, Tuncay üzkan ve Mehmet Haberal'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 18 sanığın tahliye edilmeleri yönünde oy kullandığı görüldü.

...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon avukatına soruşturma* 



*07.06.2010 - 11:07 / Gazeteport*

*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin Silivri Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na yaptığı suç duyurusu üzerine, Ergül hakkında Türk Ceza Kanunu'nun 288. Maddesi'nde düzenlenen *''adil yargılamayı etkilemeye teşebbüs''* suçundan soruşturma başlatıldı. 

Soruşturma kapsamında, Ergül'ün şüpheli olarak ifadesinin alınması için savcılığa çağrıldığı belirtildi. 

*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da cüppeli protesto!* 

*Avukatlar tutuklamaları protesto etmek için cüppelerini çıkarıp, salonu terk etti.*

*Cem TURSUN/İSTANBUL, (DHA)* 

DANIşTAY ve Cumhuriyet gazetesine yönelik saldırılara ilişkin dava ile birleştirilen birinci Ergenekon davasının 149. duruşmasına yaşanan gerginlik üzerine ara verildi.

İşçi Partisi (İP) Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Avukat Mehmet Cengiz'in Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanmasının ardından bugünkü duruşmaya 20 İşçi Partili avukat katıldı. Duruşmada İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek'in avukatı Hasan Basri üzbey söz aldı. üzbey, Cengiz'in Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanmasının hukuksuzluk olduğunu söyledi. üzbey, _"Biz bu tiyatroda figüran olmayız"_ dedi. Bu sırada avukat bölümünde oturan İşçi Partili 20 avukat cübbelerini çıkarak masa üzerine koydu ve duruşma salonunu terketti. İzleyici bölümünde bulunan yaklaşık 200 kişilik İP'li de sloganlar atarak taşkınlık çıkardı. Mahkeme heyetine doğru yürüyen gruba jandarma engel oldu. Yaşanan taşkınlık üzerine Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengül, grubun dışarı çıkarılmasını istedi. 

Salondaki karmaşa yaklaşık 10 dakika sürdü. Yaşanan olaylar nedeniyle mahkeme başkanı şengün duruşmaya ara verdi.


07.06.2010 Pazartesi *14:08 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da Mehmet Cengiz protestosu* 

**

*07.06.2010 - 15:30 / Gazeteport*



_Danıştay ile Cumhuriyet Gazetesine yönelik saldırılara ilişkin davayla birleştirilen birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasında, İşçi Partisi'ne üye sanıkların avukatları duruşmayı terk etti._

*İSTANBUL -* Ahmet Cinali, savunmasında, 3 yıl önce gözaltına alındığında Ankara'da emniyet, savcılık ve nöbetçi mahkemede verdiği ifade ile Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki ifadelerinin doğru olduğunu söyledi. 

Cinali, savcılar Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel ile Zekeriya üz tarafından *''Ergenekon''* soruşturması kapsamında alınan ifadelerini de kabul ettiğini belirterek, *''ürgüte dışarıdan yardım ettiğim ifade ediliyor. Bu örgütün varlığından haberim yok. Böyle bir iddiayı kabul etmiyorum. Telefonlarım dinleniyor zaten. Beraatimi istiyorum''* dedi. 

Bu arada, tutuklu sanık Mehmet Zekeriya üztürk'ün 70 yaşındaki annesi Güngör üztürk'ün kalp rahatsızlığı nedeniyle geçen çarşamba günü yaşamını yitirdiği belirtildi. Mehmet Zekeriya üztürk'ün tutuklu olduğu için annesinin cenazesine katılamadığı, böyle bir iznin hükümlülere verildiği bildirildi.

*AVUKATLARDAN MEHMET CENGİZ PROTESTOSU* 
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'ndeki salonda yapılan duruşmanın öğleden sonraki bölümünde söz alan İşçi Partisi Genel Sekreteri ve Doğu Perinçek'in avukatı Hasan Basri üzbey, geçen hafta tutuklanan partinin genel başkan yardımcısı Mehmet Cengiz'in de görülmekte olan davaya avukat olarak katıldığını hatırlattı. 

*DAVAYA GİRDİğİMİZ İüİN SUüLANIYORUZ* 
üzbey, avukat olarak bu davaya girdikleri için suçlandıklarını savunarak, hakimlerden mahkemeye sahip çıkmalarını istedi. üzbey, *''Burada bir tiyatro vardır. Bu tiyatroda figüran olmayacağız. Bir dakika daha burada kalmayacağız''* diyerek Cengiz'in tutuklanmasına ilişkin eleştirilerini dile getirdi. 

*''Bu koşullarda, bu ortam bizi yapacağımız bu davranışa mahkum etmiştir''* diyen üzbey, üstündeki avukatlık cübbesini çıkararak salondan ayrıldı. Bu sırada İşçi Partisi'ne üye sanıkların 30 kadar avukatı da üzerlerindeki cübbeleri çıkararak salondan ayrılmaya başladı. 

*SANIKLAR VE SEYİRCİLERDEN SLOGANLI PROTESTO* 
Duruşmaya izleyici olarak katılan yaklaşık 200 kişi de avukatların ayrılmasına önce alkışlarla daha sonra yumruklarını havaya kaldırıp *''Faşizme karşı omuz omuza'', ''Biz haklıyız, biz kazanacağız'', ''Yurtseverler çıkacak hesap soracak''* şeklinde slogan atarak destek verdi. Yaklaşık 10 dakika boyunca slogan attan gruba, İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek ile Nusret Senem ve Hikmet üiçek de yumruklarını havaya kaldırarak destek verdi. İzleyicilerden bazılarının sanıkların olduğu bölüme ilerlemek istemesi görevliler tarafından engellendi. 

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün duruşmaya ara verirken, düzenin yeniden sağlanabilmesi amacıyla duruşma salonundaki görevlilere çeşitli talimatlar verdiği görüldü.

*1. ERGENEKON'DA 149. DURUşMA* 
Danıştay ve Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'ne yönelik saldırılara ilişkin davayla birleştirilen birinci *''Ergenekon''* davasının 149. duruşması yapıldı. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'ndeki salonda yapılan duruşmaya emekli tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, Alparslan Arslan ve Osman Yıldırım'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 21 tutuklu sanık katıldı. Tutuksuz yargılanan gazeteci Güler Kömürcü üztürk de duruşmada hazır bulundu. Bu davayla birleştirilen Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki *''Vatanseverler''* davası dosyasının tutuksuz sanığı olan ancak başka suçtan tutuklu bulunan Ahmet Cinali de duruşmaya katıldı. Tutuklu sanıklar Ergün Poyraz ve Erkut Ersoy ise duruşmaya gelmedi. 

Duruşmada, İşçi Partili sanıklar Doğu Perinçek, Nusret Senem ve Hikmet üiçek için 20 avukat hazır bulundu. 

*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*Temizöz'e "Balyoz" sorgusu* 

**

07.06.2010 - 14:07 / *Gazeteport*



_Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, ''Balyoz Soruşturması'' kapsamında, eski Kayseri Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz'ün talimatla ifadesini aldı_

*DİYARBAKIR* - Edinilen bilgiye göre, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderilen yazıda ''Balyoz planı'' iddiaları soruşturması kapsamında bir başka suçtan tutuklu bulunan eski Kayseri Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz'ün *''şüpheli''* sıfatıyla ifadesinin alınması istendi. 

Askeri cezaevinden savcılığa getirilen Temizöz, avukatı Hikmet İşler ile özel yetkili cumhuriyet savcısına ifade verdi. 

Yaklaşık 3 saat süren ifade verme işleminin ardından Temizöz, cezaevine götürüldü. 

Temizöz'ün ifadesinin özel kuryeyle İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderileceği bildirildi. 

Soruşturma kapsamında Diyarbakır, Mardin ve şırnak'ta görevli 4 muvazzaf albayın daha ifadesi alınmıştı.

...

----------


## bozok

*İtirafçılık teklif edildi* 

**

_08.06.2010 - 02:11 / Gazeteport_

_Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında 2 kez ifade veren Eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına’ya “Etkin Pişmanlık Yasası” kapsamında itirafçılık teklifinde bulunulduğu ortaya çıktı. Fırtına, soruşturmayı yürüten savcıların bu teklifini, “Bu hükümden yararlanmamı gerektirecek bir suç işlemedim” diyerek geri çevirdi._ 

Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında 2 kez ifadesine başvurulan eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına’ya, soruşturmayı yürüten savcıların “Etkin Pişmanlık Yasası” kapsamında itirafçılık teklifinde bulunduğu ortaya çıktı. Fırtına, “Bu hükümden yararlanmamı gerektirecek suç işlemiş değilim” diyerek öneriyi geri çevirdi. İbrahim Fırtına, Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında 5 Aralık 2009 ve 25 şubat 2010’da iki kez ifade verdi. İfade tutanağına göre 25 şubat’ta İbrahim Fırtına, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı ve Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Berk tarafından savcılık odasında sorgulandı. Kimlik tespitinin ardından ifadeye geçilmeden önce Fırtına’ya, “Etkin pişmanlıktan faydalanması ve itiraflarda bulunması” durumunda cezasında indirim uygulanacağı söylendi. 

*üNCE SUüLAMA* 
Fırtına’ya, gözaltına alınmasına neden olan suçlamalar hatırlatıldı. Tutanaklara göre suçlamalar şöyle sıralandı: “İfade verene yüklenen suç anlatıldı. (şüpheliye hükümeti cebren ilgaya teşebbüs, bu amaçla örgüt kurma ve yönetme), müdafi seçme ve bulundurma hakkı bulunduğu, yakınlarından istediğine yakalandığının derhal bildirileceği, isnat edilen suç hakkında açıklamada bulunmamasının kanuni hakkı olduğu şüpheden kurtulması için somut delillerin toplanmasını isteyebileceği kendine hatırlatılıp açıklandı.” 

*SONRA TEKLİF* 
Fırtına’ya isnat edilen suçlamaların ardından savcı, tutanaklara geçen o soruyu Fırtına’ya şöyle yöneltti: “TCK. madde 221’de belirtilen etkin pişmanlıktan faydalanabileceği ve 221’inci maddenin 4’üncü fıkrasında belirtilen suç işlemek amacıyla örgüt kuran yöneten veya örgüte üye olan ya da üye olmamakla birlikte örgüt adına suç işleyen veya örgüte bilerek veya isteyerek yardım eden kişinin gönüllü olarak teslim olup örgütün yapısı ve faaliyeti çerçevesinde işlenen suçlarla ilgili bilgi vermesi halinde hakkında örgüt kurmak, yönetmek veya örgüte üye olmak suçundan dolayı cezaya hükmolunmayacağı, ayrıca kişinin bu bilgileri yakalandıktan sonra vermesi halinde hakkında bu suçtan dolayı verilecek cezada üçte birden, dörtte üçe kadar indirim yapılacağı hususları, şüpheli Halil İbrahim Fırtına’ya hatırlatıldı, soruldu.” 

*PAşA REDDETTİ* 
Fırtına, savcıların bu sorusunu, “Bu hükümden yararlanmamı gerektirecek bir suç işlemiş değilim. Atılı suçlamayı kesinlikle kabul etmiyorum” diyerek geri çevirdi. Fırtına, soruşturma kapsamında kendisine isnat edilen diğer suçlamaları da reddederek şeref madalyası sahibi bir kişi olduğunu belirterek, şunları söyledi: 

*BANA CİDDİ BİR HAKARET* 
“Darbeyle suçlanma diye bir şeyi asla kabul etmiyorum. Bu benim 45 yıllık şerefli askerlik mesleğime ciddi bir hakarettir. Ben görevden ayrılırken TSK’nın en son şeref madalyasıyla taçlandırılmış, ayrılış törenine katılan Cumhurbaşkanı, Başbakan ve devlet görevlileri tarafından hizmetlerime teşekkür edilmiş ve takdir edilerek uğurlanmış Hava Kuvvetleri’nin 25’inci komutanıyım. Böylesine bir suçla suçlanmaktan ve karşılaşmaktan fevkalade ızdırap çekmekteyim.” 

(hürriyet)

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon hakimi de dinlenmiş* 



08.06.2010 - 02:32* / Gazeteport*

_Ergenekon'un son dalgasında mahkeme başkanı Köksal şengün'ün de dinlemeye takıldığı ortaya çıktı. İddia: Savcı sorguda 'bir kadın avukatın şengün ile ilişkisi olduğunu ve onu davayı bırakmaya ikna etmeye çalıştığını' öne sürerek sorular sordu._ 

*İSTANBUL* - Dört avukatın tutuklandığı ve eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay’ın gözaltına alındığı son Ergenekon dalgasında, davaya bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün ile Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu (HSYK) Başkanvekili Kadir üzbek de teknik takibe takıldı. İddiaya göre, sorgu tutanaklarında, son dalgada tutuklanan avukat Tülay Bekar’ın, Oktay’ın yönlendirmesi sonucu ‘kadınlık ve cinselliğini kullanarak’ şengün üzerinde hakimiyet kurduğu, davadan ayrılması veya Yargıtay üyeliğine terfi ederek çekilmesi, yahut kimi sanıkları tahliye etmesi yönünde etkilemeye çalıştığı’ savunuldu. Ergenekon’un yüksek yargıyı da etkilemeye yönelik faaliyetleri kapsamında, şengün’ün yanı sıra İstanbul 10 ve 14. ağır ceza mahkemesi başkanları Zafer Başkurt ve Erkan Canak’ın Kadir üzbek’le buluşmalarının izlendiği savunuldu. 



*Avukat Tülay Bekar Ergenekon'da* 
*etki dalgasında tutuklanarak* 
*cezaevine* *gönderilmişti.*

*İhbarla başladı* 
Oktay’ın gözaltına alındığı ve avukat Ali Hadi Emre, Kudbettin Kaya, Mehmet Cengiz ile Tülay Bekar’ın tutuklandığı son Ergenekon dalgası, iddiaya göre, 24 şubat 2009’da polise ait 155 İhbar Hattı’na gelen ihbarla başladı. İhbarda; ‘İşçi Partili (İP) sanıkların avukatı Cengiz, Trabzon Gazeteciler Cemiyeti Başkanı Canfer Balçık ve Tülay isimli avukatın Ergenekon Davası’nı lehlerine çevirmek için hakim ve savcıları etkilemeye yönelik çalışma yaptıkları, ekibin Doğu Perinçek ve Veli Küçük’e bağlı çalıştıkları’ savunuluyordu.

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı, teknik takip başlattı. Takipten yola çıkan savcılık; avukat Tülay Bekar’la bağlantılı olarak, eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay ve avukat Ali Hadi Emre ile avukat Kudbettin Kaya’yı soruşturmaya kattı.

Her ne kadar soruşturma, Perinçek-Küçük merkezli başlatılsa da süreç içerisinde bütün seyir değişti. Bu arada, Canfer Balçık’ın cemiyet başkanı değil, emekli asker olduğu anlaşıldı. İddiaya göre Ergenekon; Oktay, Bekar, Emre ve Kaya aracılığıyla Yargıtay’ı, HSYK’yı, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün’ü ve Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul 10 ve 14. ağır ceza mahkemesi başkanlarını etki altına almaya çalışıyordu. Savcılık, “Avukat Bekar’ın kadınlık ve cinselliğini kullanarak şengün’le irtibat sağladığı ve zaman içerisinde ilişkisini geliştirerek, üzerinde hakimiyet kurmaya çalıştığı, davayı etkilemeye çalıştığı ve yönlendirmeye yönelik faaliyetler yürüttüğü, bu faaliyetleri Oktay’ın yönlendirmeleri sonucu gerçekleştirdiği”ni iddia etti ve avukat Tülay Bekar’ın telefonlarını dinlemeye aldı. Böylece Bekar’ın şengün’le yaptıkları, özel hayata dair görüşmeler dosyaya girdi. 

*Telefon konuşmaları soruldu* 
İddiaya göre Bekar, şengün’ü Ergenekon Davası’nı bırakıp emekli olması için etkilemeye çalışıyordu. Bekar’ın telefonda şengün’e, “Sen şu davayı gönder, gönderdikten sonra bir hafta tatile gidelim”, “Artık bırak o davanı da bana gel”, “Sen git emekli ol, lütfen emekli ol, ne olur emekli ol” dediği öne sürüldü. şengün’ün özel hayatına dair bu görüşmelerin diğer sanıklara soru olarak da yöneltildiği iddia edildi. Hakim şengün’e davadan ayrılması için Yargıtay üyeliğine seçilmesi ve bazı sanıkları tahliye etmesi yönünde tavsiyede bulunulduğu ve baskı yapıldığı da iddia edildi 

*üzbek’e teknik takip* 
şengün’ün 10 Eylül 2009’da saat 16.30’da HSYK Başkanvekili üzbek’le makamında yaptığı görüşme teknik takibe takıldı. Savcıya göre görüşmeden sonra Oktay ve şengün, Tülay Bekar’ın Ankara’daki ofisinde buluşup, ‘durum değerlendirmesi’ yaptı. İddiaya göre, 2 Ağustos 2009’da Bekar’ın İstanbul’daki ofisinde Oktay, Bekar ve şengün, bu amaçla buluştu. Buluşmada şengün’e, ‘davadan çekilmesi ya da emekli olması için ikna çalışması yapıldı. Yine iddiaya göre, aynı amaçla 16 Eylül 2009’da saat 19.00’da şengün ve Oktay, İstanbul Florya’daki bir restoranda buluştu. 

*Hakimler polis kamerasında* 
Ergenekon’un son dalgasıyla ilgili bir diğer iddia ise Ergenekon örgütünün Beşiktaş’taki adliyedeki hakimleri etkilemeye çalıştığıydı. Beşiktaş adliyesindeki İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Zafer Başkurt ve 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Erkan Canak’ın 30 Mayıs ve 14 Ekim 2009’da Ankara’da bir restoranda Kadir üzbek ve Seyfi Oktay ile görüştüğü belirtilerek görüşmeye ait görüntülerin sorgu tutanağına eklendiği öne sürüldü. Fotoğraflar arasında üzbek’in de kareleri vardı. Zanlı avukat Kudbettin Kaya’nın görüşme için “Canak ve Başkurt’un mesleki sorunları için Seyfi Oktay aracılığıyla yapıldı” dediği ileri sürüldü. Sorguda üzbek ile ilgili çok sayıda sorunun yöneltildiği iddia edildi. 

*Avukata yargıyı etkileme davası* 
Ergenekon davasındaki sanık avukatlarının tutuklanmasına yönelik tepkiler sürerken tutuklu sanık Sevgi Erenerol’un avukatı Vural Ergül hakkında, ‘Adil yargılamayı etkilemeye teşebbüs’ suçundan soruşturma yürütüldüğü ve şüpheli olarak ifadesinin alınması için savcılığa çağrıldığı öğrenildi.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin Silivri Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na yaptığı suç duyurusu üzerine, avukat Vural Ergül hakkında Türk Ceza Kanunu’nun 288. maddesinde düzenlenen ‘adil yargılamayı etkilemeye teşebbüs’ suçundan soruşturma başlatıldı.

Soruşturma kapsamında, avukat Ergül’ün şüpheli olarak ifadesinin alınması için savcılığa çağırıldığı belirtildi. 

*şengün uzun süredir tahliye istiyor* 
Son ‘Ergenekon’ dalgasında, Ergenekon tarafından davadan çekilmesi için baskı altına alındığı öne sürülen İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün, aslında sanıkların en çok güven duyduğu heyet üyesi olarak biliniyor. şengün, Ergenekon davasının ikinci gününde avukat Yaşar Ağsu’nun “Dinleniyoruz!” itirazı üzerine “Hakimin dinlenmediğini kim iddia ediyor” demişti.

Son olarak, Yargıtay hakimi Hamdi Yaver Aktan’a ait olduğu iddia edilen bir telefon kaydında Aktan’ın, eski tutuklu sanık Emin Gürses için “Söyledik, burada Köksal’a, ne tutuyorsun bu adamı” dediği ileri sürülmüştü. Ancak şengün, bu kayda karşılık, “Benim böyle bir görüşmem yok. Bana kimse talimat veremez” demiş ve şunları söylemişti: “Kimseyle kavgam yok, ama bana kimse gözdağı veremez. Bırakın mahkeme işini yapsın gereğini yapsın.”

şengün, 2. Ergenekon Davası’nda, tutuklu 38 sanıktan, aralarında Mustafa Balbay, Tuncay üzkan ve Mehmet Haberal’ın bulunduğu 25, 1. Ergenekon Davası’nda da 12 sanığın tahliyesi yönünde görüş bildiriyor. Ancak heyetteki iki hakimin kararıyla tahliye gerçekleşmiyor şengün ayrıca, ‘Islak İmza’ iddiasıyla ilgili iddianamenin onaylandığı gün Albay Dursun üiçek’in tutuklanmasına itiraz etmiş, dört sanığın da tahliyesini istemişti. 

*(Radikal)*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon hakiminden zehir zemberek açıklama* 

**

08.06.2010 - 19:08 */ Gazeteport*

*İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün, ''Yargıya bu kadar karışmak hiç kimsenin işine yaramaz. Hiçbir grubun yararına değil. Yarın es kaza iktidar değişirse bunun hesabını başkaları sorar. Daha kötü sorar'' dedi.* 

*İSTANBUL*- ''Ergenekon'' davalarına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı şengün, bugün bir gazetede yayımlanan ''Ergenekon'da Aşk Oyunu'' başlıklı haberde adının geçmesine ilişkin, Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'nde bulunan makamında gazetecilere açıklama yaptı. 

''Soruşturmada adı geçen avukatlarla görüştüğü'' yönündeki iddiaların sorulması üzerine şengün, ''Konuşulur, telefon ederler, bunlar normal şeyler'' dedi. 

*''KADİR üZBEK BENİM BAşKANIMDIR''* 
Haberde yer alan ''Kadir üzbek ile görüştüğü'' iddialarına ilişkin de şengün, üzbek'in HSYK Başkan Vekili olduğunu hatırlatarak, ''Kadir üzbek benim başkanımdır. Yargıtay üyeliğine adaylığımı koymuştum. Kulis faaliyeti yaptım. Ama bu kulis faaliyeti normal bir şey. Onunla ilişkin kendisiyle konuştum. Ama seçilemedim'' dedi. şengün, emekli olmasının başka bir grubun işine yaramayacağını da kaydetti. 

Gazetecilerin, ''Soruşturma tutanağında, 'Avukat Tülay Bekar'ın şengün'ü etki altına aldığı açıkça görülmüştür' tespiti var. Buna ne diyorsunuz?'' sorusuna karşılık da şengün, ''Böyle saçma sapan şey olur mu? Bunu yapan savcıya sorun. Bunlar hukukla, dosyamızla ilgili olmayan şeyler. ünce ümit Sayın'ın olayı, sonra ortam dinlemesinin internete düşmesi... Bekliyoruz, daha dur bakalım neler gelecek'' şeklinde konuştu. 

şengün, ''Tülay Bekar ile görüştünüz mü?'' sorusuna, ''Tülay hanımı tanırım. Tutuklanan avukatları tanırım. Buraya gelen avukatlardır'' yanıtını verdi. 

''Bekar'ın kadınlığını kullanarak sizi etkilediği iddiasına ne diyorsunuz?'' sorusunu da şengün, ''Kadınlığı kullanmak nasıl oluyor, bilmiyorum'' şeklinde yanıtladı. 

*''SEYFİ OKTAY BANA RANDEVU ALDI''* 
Soruşturma kapsamında gözaltına alınan eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay'ı da tanıdığını belirten şengün, ''HSYK Başkan Vekili üzbek ile kişisel görüşmem için Seyfi Oktay bana randevu aldı'' dedi. ''Her şeyde kabak bizim başımıza patlıyor. Benimle ilgili bir dinleme kararı yokmuş. Saygısızlık. Bu telefon konuşmalarına düştüğümde bana bildirilmeliydi'' ifadesini kullanan şengün, çıkan haberler üzerine bugün İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı ile görüştüğünü, ''muhatabı olarak kabul etmediği'' için soruşturmayı yürüten savcılarla görüşmediğini kaydetti. 

*''BU HUKUK BüYLE GİTMEZ''* 
Mahkeme Başkanı şengün, şöyle devam etti: ''Burada her şeyde sıkıntı var. Bu böyle yürümez. Her şey birbirinden koptu. Bu hukuk böyle gitmez. Güven kalmadı. Biz bu işi böyle yapmadık. üok hoş bir şey değil. Ayıp bir şey. Benim şahsımla ilgili değil, ailemle ilgili. Benim ailem var, yeni torunum oldu. şimdi git ona anlat, ne anlatacaksınız. üevremdeki herkese tek tek nasıl anlatabilirim ki. Hepsi ayıp...'' Gazetecilerin, ''Eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay ile görüştünüz mü?'' sorusuna karşılık da şengün, ''Benim bakanımdır. üok sevdiğim, saydığım bakandır'' diyerek, İstanbul'a geldiğinde Oktay ile yemek yediklerini ifade etti. 

Seyfi Oktay ile yemek yemelerinin, istihbaratçılar tarafından ''görüştüler'' şeklinde dosyaya not olarak konulduğunu belirten şengün, Oktay ile görüşmelerinden birinin ramazan ayında iftar yemeğinde, diğerinin de Yargıtay üyeliği için olduğunu dile getirdi. 

*''ASLINDA KURT İüİMİZDE, DIşARIDA DEğİL''* 
''Bunlar hoş şeyler değil. Asıl yönlendirme bu şekilde olur. Beni ailevi olarak bir süre etkiler belki, ama iş olarak beni etkilemez. Bu saatten sonra biri gelecek bana 'Bunu al, bunu tut', olacak şeyler değil bunlar'' diyen şengün, birilerinin birilerine savaş açtığını iddia ederek, şöyle konuştu: ''Bir mahkememin üzerine bu kadar gidilmez. Ne yaparlarsa yapsınlar bir şey alamazlar. Olmaz, olamaz. Bu saatten sonra hiç olmaz. Bizim eğilme şansımız yok, biz pat diye kırılırız. üok ağır şeyler de söylerim. Yeri ve zamanı değil. Ayrıca terbiyem de müsaade etmez. 

Aslında kurt içimizde, dışarıda değil. Aslında böyle yapılarak soruşturma yönlendiriliyor. Basına falan şey yapmaya gerek yok. Basına servis yapan belli gruplar var. Basın gidip de kasayı açıp da çıkarmıyor bunları. Yargıya bu kadar karışmak hiç kimsenin işine yaramaz. Hiçbir grubun yararına değil. Yarın es kaza iktidar değişirse bunun hesabını başkaları sorar. Daha kötü sorar. Bu hiç kimseye yaramaz. Kimse bundan kar ummasın.'' 

*(AA)*

----------


## bozok

*üç albaya Balyoz sorgusu* 


*08.06.2010 - 18:32 / Gazeteport*

*''Balyoz Planı'' iddiaları soruşturması kapsamında, üç albay talimatla ifade verdi.* 

*ANKARA -* Ankara Adalet Sarayı'na gelen üç muvazzaf subayın ifadesi, terör ve organize suçlara ilişkin soruşturmalara bakmakla görevli Başsavcıvekilliğinde, talimat savcısınca alındı. 

...

Subaylar, ifadelerinin ardından adliyeden ayrıldı.

----------


## bozok

*Veli Küçük: Amaç Jandarmayı yok etmek* 



*Veli Küçük, Ergenekon davasında Jitem'le ilgili soruları yanıtladı...* 

BİRİNCİ Ergenekon Davası'nın 150. duruşmasında Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, dava dosyasıyla birleştirilen Vatansever Kuvvetler Güç Birliği Derneği (VKGBH) davasının iki tutuksuz sanığının örgüte yardım etmekle suçlandığını belirterek suçun örgüt üyeliği olarak değişme ihtimali bulunduğundan sanıklar Ahmet Cinali ve Taner ünal hakkında tutuklama kararı verilmesini istedi. Verilen aranın ardından mahkeme heyeti, talebi bu aşamada reddetti. Mahkeme, suç vasfının değişme ihtimali nedeniyle her iki sanığa ek savunma hakkı verilmesini kararlaştırdı. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görülen Ergenekon ana davasında, dava dosasıyla birleştirilen VKGBH davasının başka bir çete davasından tutuklu ancak bu davadan tutuksuz sanığı Ahmet Cinali’nin çapraz sorgusuna devam edildi. Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün’ün mazeret bildirerek katılmadığı duruşmada başkanlığa üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese vekalet etti. 

*JİTEM SORGUSU* 

Ergenekon davasının başka suçtan tutuklu sanığı Ahmet Cinali’nin çapraz sorgusu sırasında üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu, sanık Cinali’ye "Güneydoğu’da bulunduğunuz dönemde Jitem adı verilen askeri bir yapılanmadan bahsedildiğini duydunuz mu?" diye sordu. Cinali, Jitem’in halk arasında gelişigüzel söylenmiş sözlerden ibaret olduğunu savunarak, "Biz devletin kademelerine yakınız ve biliyoruz. Böyle bir yapılanma olsa bilgimiz olurdu" dedi 

Haşıloğlu'nun, "Yaptığınız bir telefon konuşmasında konuştuğunuz kişe ’Tabura git. Onlar seni Jitem ile görüştürür’ diyorsunuz" hatırlatması üzerine Cinali, "Bölge halkının hepsi oralarda Jandarmaya Jitem der. Oraları ve olanları sizler de biliyorsunuz. Direk gidip Ramazan üsteğmen ile görüşeceğim demezsiniz. Görüşeceği kişi Hasan kod adını kullanıyordu. Adam şey değil, terör tim amiri" yanıtını verdi. 

*"İSTİHBARATA HİZMET ETTİM"* 

"Uzun yıllar boyunca başta jandarma istihbaratı olmak üzere emniyet ve MİT'e hizmet ettim" diyen Cinali, Diyarbakır Jandarma Alay Komutanlığı yaptığı sırada suikast sonucu hayatını kaybettiği belirtilen Tuğgeneral Bahtiyar Aydın'ın, teyzesinin oğlu olduğunu terörle mücadele kapsamında kendisinin de Güneydoğu'da silahlı kuvvetlere yardımcı olduğunu savundu. Mahkeme Başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzese'nin, "Terörle mücadelede görev aldığınız söylüyorsunuz, bir sivil olarak bunu nasıl yaptınız, bu nasıl oluyor?" sorusuna Cinali, "Bölgedeki aşiretlerin devlete yardımcı olmalarını sağlamak için onları teşvik ettim. Onların istihbarat çalışmaları yapmalarını sağladım. Polisle ilgili istihbarat polise, jandarmayla ilgili istihbarat jandarmaya, MİT ile ilgili olanda MİT'e yönlendirdim. üalışmalarımızı Türkiye'nin her yerine adım adım götürdük" cevabını verdi. 

Ahmet Cinali, emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük'ü Giresun’da görev yaptığı sırada tanıştığını ve kendisine saygı duyduğu bir dostu olduğunu söyledi. Giresun'daki alay komutanlığın yapılanmasında Veli Paşa'ya da yardımcı olduğunu iddia eden Ahmet Cinali, Güneydoğu’da Vatansever Kuvvetler Güç Birliği Hareketi’ni teşkilatlarını kurduğunu belirtti. Cinali "Osman Baydemir’in bize engel olmaması için ailesi aracılığıyla kendisine haber gönderdik" diye konuştu. 

*"SUİKAST İDDİALARINI CİDDİYE ALMADIM"* 

üapraz sorgularının tamamlanmasının ardından tutuklu sanık Veli Küçük söz alarak, 1996 yılında Karadeniz’de Jandarma grup bölge komutanlığı kurulduğunu, komutanlığı kurma görevinin de kendisine verildiğini belirtti. Küçük, "Komutanlık kurulduğunda birçok kişi hayırlı olsun demeye geldi. Ahmet Cinali’yi de hayırlı olsun demeye geldiğinde tanıdım. Bana bildirdiği suikast ihbarında Tacikistan Genel Kurmay Başkanı, İsrail’li bir general, Kemal şahin, Sedat Peker, kendisi ve benim adım vardı. Ben de sakin ol ben hallederim diyerek onu yatıştırdım. Durumu da benim korumalarım aracılığıyla koruma tabur komutanlığı’na bildirdim. Doğrusu çok da ciddiye almadım. Ciddiye almış olsam bir üst yazısı ile Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’na bildirirdim" diye konuştu. 

*"AMAü JANDARMAYI YOK ETMEKTİR"* 

üye hakimlerin Jitem ile ilgili sorularından rahatsızlık duyduğunu ifade eden Veli Küçük, jandarmanın, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti coğrafyasının yüzde 92’sinin asayişini sağladığını söyledi. Küçük, "Asayiş görevini sağlamak için de oradan buradan bilgi sorarak istihbarat sağlar. Bu işi de Jandarma İstihbarat Teşkilatı yapar. Bankaların da istihbarat teşkilatları var. Kime kredi verelim, ödeyebilecek durumda mı gibi konuları araştırır. Ancak bu davada Jandarma İstihbarat Teşkilatı ile çok ilgileniliyor. Ancak amaç jandarmayı yok etmektir. Jandarma teşkilatı milli bir kuruluştur. Jandarmayı yok etmek, dağıtmak, dejenere etmek için işi Jitem’e döktüler" dedi. 

*"ZEVK İüİN YAPMADIM"* 

Jandarma İstihbarat Gruplar Komutanlığı yaptığını tekrar hatırlatan Veli Küçük, bu işi zevk için yapmadığını, maaşlı bir profesyonel olduğunu söyledi. Küçük, "Görev verildi yaptım. Bu durumda yapmam diyemezsiniz" ifadesini kullandı. 


*SAVCIDAN TUTUKLAMA TALEBİ* 

Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, Ergenekon ana davasıyla birleştirilen Vatansever Kuvvetler Güç Birliği Hareketi davasının iki tutuksuz sanığı hakkında tutuklama kararı verilmesini istedi. Başka bir çete davasından tutuklu bulunan ancak VKGBH davasından tutuksuz yargılanan Ahmet Cinali ile tutuksuz diğer sanık Taner ünal hakkında Ergenekon örgütüne yardım etmek suçundan birleştirme kararı verildiğini hatırlatan Pekgüzel, "Dosya kapsamı, eldeki deliller ve alınan ifadelerin ardından suçun yardım etme değil, iddia olunan örgüte üye olma ihtimali bulunduğundan her iki sanığa da ek savunma hakkı verilmesini ve bu nedenlerle tutuklanmalarına karar verilmesini talep ediyoruz" diye konuştu. 

*TALEP REDDEDİLDİ* 

Mahkeme heyetinin duruşmaya verdiği aranın ardından talebe ilişkin karar açıklandı. ürgüte yardım etmek suçunun örgüt üyesi olmak suçuyla değişme ihtimali bulunduğunu belirtilen kararda tutuklama talebinin bu aşamada reddine, sanıklar Ahmet Cinali ve Taner ünal’a ek savunma hakkı verilmesine karar verildi. 

Savcının veren heyet, Ahmet Cinali’den ek savunmasını sordu. Savunmasına başlayan Cinali, iddia olunan örgütün varlığına inanmadığını söyledi. VKGBH dava dosyasının diğer tutuksuz sanığı Taner ünal da iftiralara maruz kaldıklarını belirterek, "Aramıza komplocular sokulmuştur. Ahmet Cinali ile birlikte hareket etmedik. Ortada olmayan bir örgüt ve bir takım komplolar vardır" diye konuştu. 

Duruşmada Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, tutuksuz sanık Fuat Turgut'u sanık kürsüsne çağırdı ve Turgut'un savunmasının alınmasına geçildi.


08.06.2010 Salı *18:19 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon CHP'li vekillere ulaştı* 



09.06.2010 - 09:45 / Gazeteport

*Ergenekon operasyonu TBMM'ye ulaştı. Erzurum Başsavcılığı CHP'li Ersin ve Tınastepe için 'Ergenekon'a yardım etmek'ten fezleke hazırlayarak Meclis'e sundu.*

*ANKARA -* CHP İzmir Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin ile Erzincan Milletvekili Erol Tınastepe hakkında *‘Ergenekon Silahlı Terör ürgütüne Yardım Etmek’* ten hazırlanan yasama dokunulmazlığının kaldırılması hakkındaki Başbakanlık Tezkereleri Meclis’e sunuldu.

Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in tutuklanmasının ardından CHP’li vekiller Ahmet Ersin ve Erol Tınastepe bilgi almak için soruşturmanın yürütüldüğü Erzurum’a gitmişti. Vali, Emniyet Müdürü’nün yanı sıra vekiller cezaevinde tutulan Cihaner’le de görüşmüştü. İki vekilde cemaatler hakkında soruşturma yürüten Cihaner’in bunun için haksız bir şekilde suçlandığını savunmuştu. Daha sonra bazı gazetelere Ahmet Ersin ve Erol Tınastepe’nin gizli tanıklarla konuşurken çekilmiş polis kayıtları yer almıştı. 

*Otelde buluşma* 
Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nca hazırlanan TBMM’ye de ulaşan fezlekelerde, gizli soruşturma devam ederken CHP’li Ahmet Ersin ve Erol Tınastepe’nin, 19 şubat günü Erzincan’da Eriza Otel’de Erdal Erdoğan isimli kişinin aracılığı ile gizli tanık Munzur ile özel olarak yaklaşık 10 dakika kadar görüştükleri kaydedildi. Fezlekede, Ersin’in görüşmenin yapıldığı yere yakın sütunun önüne görüşmeden önce bıraktığı siyah bond çantanın, görüşmenin bitmesinden ve Ersin’in ayrılmasından hemen sonra görüşmeyi sağlayan Erdoğan tarafından alındığı, Eriza Otel’in olay gününe ait kamera kayıtlarından tespit edildiği belirtildi. Ersin bu haberleri yalanlamış, sadece çantasını unuttuğunu daha sonra ise geri aldığını söylemişti. 

Tınastepe’nin *‘Tınaztepe’* olarak geçtiği fezlekede, soruşturmayla ilgili bazı gizli tanıkların, ifadelerinin değişirilmesi karşılığında kendilerine para teklif edildiği iddialarına yer verildi. Fezelekeye göre, Fırat kod adlı gizli tanık, Erdal Erdoğan’ın kendilerine *“Sizi Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin ile görüştüreceğim, onlar sizi Yargıtay’daki en büyük hakimlerle görüştürecekler”* dediğini öne sürdü. Fırat ayrıca Paradise pastanesine gittiğinde Erdal Erdoğan’ın siyah bir çanta getirerek, içinde 80 bin TL olduğunu söyleyip *‘bu parayı alın ifadenizi değiştirin’* dediğini iddia etti.

‘Ergan’ kod adlı gizli tanık da , Erdal ve Abdullah Erdoğan’ın ifadelerini değiştirmeleri için kendilerine para teklif ettiklerini bildirdi.
Munzur isimli gizli tanık ise Erdal ve Abdullah Erdoğan ile 3 Mart günü Ankara’ya gittiklerinde kendilerini CHP’li Tınastepe’nin karşıladığını, medyaya çıkma karşılığında kişi başına 100 bin TL vaat edildiğini savundu. 

Soruşturmaya konu suçtan tutuklanan Erdal Erdoğan ise gizli tanıkları kendi istekleri üzerine vekillere götürdüğünü ifadesinde anlattı.
Fezlekelerde Tınastepe ve Ersin için ‘Ergenekon Terör ürgütüne yardım etmek, suç delillerini bozmak ve adil yargılamayı etkilemeye teşebbüs’ suçlamasında bulunuldu. Fezlekelerde Ersin ve Tınastepe için *“şüphelinin örgüt adına suç işleyen konumunda olmadığı sadece bazı şüpheliler lehine olmak üzere suç delillerini karartmaya teşebbüs suretiyle örgüte yardım eden konumunda olduğu anlaşılmıştır’* denildi.

Fezlekelerin *‘netice ve kanaat’* bölümünde ise *‘Ergenekon Silahlı Terör ürgütüne üye olmak suçundan yürütülen soruşturmada suç oluşturan fiilinin soruşturmasının Anayasa’nın 83. maddesinin 2. fıkrası gereğince TBMM’nin iznine bağlı olduğu anlaşıldığından, ilgili evrak gereği için fezlekeye bağlanarak yazı ekinde gönderilmiştir’* denildi. Ersin ve Tınastepe hakkında hazırlanan fezlekelerin içeriklerinin kelime kelime birbiriyle aynı olması dikkat çekti. 

*Tınastepe: Suç atıyorlar* 
CHP’li Tınastepe, TBMM Anayasa ve Adalet Karma Komisyonu gündeminde olan fezlekenin ve içindeki iddiaların düzmece olduğunu savundu. Tınastepe, *“Gizli tanıkları bize gönderip sonra onların ifadelerini değiştirmeye çabaladığımız gibi suç atıyorlar üzerimize. Gizli tanık olduklarını bile bilmiyorduk. Komisyonun vereceği kararı beklemeden dokunulmazlığının kaldırılması için başvuru yapacağım. Erzincan’daki hukuksuzluğu ortaya çıkarmak için yaptığımız temaslarıdan korkanlar bizi sindirmek istiyorlar”* diye konuştu.

...

----------


## bozok

*'Ergenekon, Türkiye'nin kimyasını bozdu'* 

**

*Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu (HSYK) Başkanı Kadir üzbek, Türkiye'de siyasetin yargının üzerine çökmüş durumda olduğunu öne sürerek, "Ergenekon davası Türkiye'nin kimyasını bozdu" dedi.*

*Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu (HSYK) Başkanvekili Kadir üzbek, yaşananları “Türkiye’nin düzeninin, rejiminin savaşı” olarak nitelendirirken “Yaptığınız icraatla hukuk devletinin ilkelerini zorluyorsanız sonunda rejim tehlikede demektir” dedi. Ergenekon davasını “Türkiye’nin kimyasını bozan yargılama” olarak değerlendiren üzbek, “Artık Türkiye’de siyaset yargının üzerine çökmüş durumda. O davanın (Ergenekon) üzerine siyasi bulutların düştüğü anlamına gelir” diye konuştu. HSYK Başkanvekili, “düğmeye basanları” söylemesi durumunda kendisinin “siyasi konuşmakla” suçlanacağını söyledi.*

*HSYK Başkanvekili üzbek, Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'nden İlhan Taşçı'ya konuştu. İşte üzbek'in gündem yaratacak açıklamalarından satır başları:*

*"Türkiye'de allak bullak bir atmosfer var. Adil yargılanma kompozisyonunun gerçekleşemeyeceği bir ortam var. üyle görünüyor."*

*"Belli zamanlarda gündemi işgal edecek, belli birtakım servislerin -servisler derken düğmelere basılması- sonucu karşımıza çıkan bir tablo. Gündemi oluşturmak, gündeme damgasını vurmak, birilerine mesaj vermek, bir yerleri etkileme amaçlı yapılan şeyler."*

*"Türkiye’de bir korku imparatorluğu yaratmak, seslerin kısılmasını istemek kimin işine geliyorsa onlar yapıyor. Daha fazla konuşursam “siyasi konuştu’ diyecekler."*

*TüRKİYE'NİN KİMYASINI BOZDU*

"Köksal Bey (İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün) bugün Türkiye’de, Türkiye’nin kimyasını bozan, adeta bitmek tükenmek bilmeyen önemli bir davaya (Ergenekon) bakan mahkeme heyetinin başkanı. Son derece güzide bir hakimimiz. Eğer bu kişi feryatlarda bulunuyorsa üzerinde durulması gereken noktaların son derece yoğun ve önemli olduğu ortaya çıkıyor. Bizim kurul olarak başından beri söylediğimiz kırmızı çizgimiz yargı bağımsızlığıydı. Ancak yargı bağımsızlığının yargının keyfiliğine dönüşmesi noktasında artık bizim sorumluluğumuzun başladığını düşünüyorum. Ancak HSYK’nin yapısı itibarıyla son derece edilgen olduğu, elinin kolunun bağlı olduğu, arkadaşlarımızla birlikte feryat eden, sesini duyurmaya çalışır bir pozisyonda olduğunu düşünüyorum. Bu da bizi çok incitiyor."

"Yargı bağımsızlığı noktasından olaya baktığımızda hakimin öncelikle kendisine ve kendisi dışındakilere karşı bağımsız olması esastır. Eğer bir mahkeme başkanı bağımsızlığını etkileyecek biçimde siyasi etki hissediyorsa artık bu noktadan itibaren o davayla ilgili kişilerin siyasi bir duruş sergilediği; o davanın üzerine siyasi bulutların düştüğü anlamına gelir. Maalesef son zamanlarda siyasetçilerimiz bu konuda gerekli hassasiyetleri göstermediler. Anayasa Mahkemesi’nde hayati önem arz eden son dava için mahkemeyi etkilemeye yönelik beyanatlar görüyoruz. Artık siyaset Türkiye’de yargının üzerine çökmüş durumda. Bunun olmaması gerekirdi. üzellikle Köksal Bey’in ‘hesap sorarlar’ biçimindeki yakınması feryadı keşke o noktada olmasaydı. Arkadaşımız o noktaya getirilmemiş olsaydı."

*FüTURSUZCA BİR DİRENİş*

"Erzincan olayında HSYK’nin kendi anayasa yetkisi içinde yaptığı bir düzenlemeye karşı fütursuzca bir direniş ve karşı eylem söz konusudur. Genel toplamı o şekilde değerlendiriyoruz. Yetkileri yokken işlem yapanların yetkileri kaldırıldıktan sonra dahi devam ettiği işlemler akabinde hepimizin ibretle izlediği uygulamalar söz konusudur."

"Sadece sayın Köksal şengün ile ilgili değil, herkesle ilgili. Bu noktada kalmayacağını düşünüyorum. Herkesle ilgili birtakım düzenlemeler düzenlerin, sonuçta hayata geçirilmek istendiğini tahmin ediyorum. Gelişmeler de ona göre yürüyor sanki."

"Bu savaş... Türkiye’nin düzeninin, rejiminin savaşı. Ya mevcut rejim devam edecek... Bunları bir vatandaş olarak, kişisel olarak değerlendiriyorum. üünkü bir hukuk devletini, kuvvetler ayrılığını siz zorluyorsanız yaptığınız icraatla onun sınırlarını, ilkelerini zorluyorsanız bunun sonunda rejim, sistem tehlikede demektir."


10.06.2010 Perşembe *10:49 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Zekeriya üz'e yargı yolu açıldı*



*10.06.2010 - 14:24 /* *Gazeteport*

Ankara Bölge İdare Mahkemesi, Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz'e soruşturma açılmasını reddeden Adalet Bakanlığı kararını iptal etti. Bu kararla Savcı üz'e mahkeme yolu açılmış oldu.

*...*

----------


## bozok

*Adalet istiyorum*




*Haber: Salim YAVAşOğLU*

ümraniye davasında, terör örgütü finansörü ve üyesi olduğu iddiası ile 18 aydır tutuklu yargılanan Türk Metal Sendikası Kurucu Genel Başkanı Mustafa üzbek, kendisine büyük bir haksızlık yapıldığını söyledi. Hakkındaki iddiaların yargılama aşamasında çürüdüğünü savunan Mustafa üzbek isyanını, “Hiç bir delil gösterilmeden 18 ay tutuklu bırakılmam hangi adalete sığar” sözleriyle dile getirdi. üzbek, en kısa 
sürede tahliyesini istedi.

*Niye burdayım bu yaşta?*
Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’nde İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görülen son duruşmada da tahliye talebinde bulunan Mustafa üzbek, “Benim neyimden şüphe ediyorsunuz, 71 Yaşımdan sonra, beni burada niye tutuyorsunuz?” dedi. Tutuklu yargılanmasına da itiraz eden Mustafa üzbek sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü:

*İddia var, delil yok*
“Yani insan düşünüyor. Bir kişi niye hapse alınır, hapishanede yatar? İnanın bunun cevabını bulamıyorum. 18 ay doluyor, yatıyorum. İfadem alınmadı, sorguya gelmedik. Deliller ortada... Yani hiçbir delil yok... Bugüne kadar her şeyimizi didik didik ettiler. Yani hem sendikanın hesaplarını hem benim şahsi hesaplarımı. Hem çocuklarımın hesaplarını bir şey yok... Bir şey bulamadılar ne bulacaklar. Ama delil bulabilmek için yaptılar bunu. Hiçbir delil yok. İddia var, delil yok... Ha biz yargılanmayalım demiyoruz... Tutuksuz yargılayın. Bizim kaçacak halimiz yok. On dokuz torunum var. üçü ben içeri girdiğimde evlendi. üç tane de torunum oldu. Torunumun çocukları oldu. Yani ben nereye kaçabilirim Allah aşkına? Yani bu olacak şey mi? Sonra bir teyzem öldü bir ablam öldü. Gidemedik. Buradayız. Bir takım mahrumiyet şeyleri içerisindeyiz.” 


10/06/2010 - 22:50 / *YENİüAğ GZT*.

----------


## bozok

*İmalı soru* 



*Dünkü duruşmada Ergenekon Hakimi şengün: ‘Basına sızması sadece bir saat mi sürdü?’*

Geçtiğimiz hafta basına sızan telefon görüşmelerine isyan eden Ergenekon Hakimi Köksal şengün, dünkü duruşmada “Savcılık ifadem bir saatte basına sızdı” diyen sanığa imalı bir soru yöneltti: “Bir saat sürmüş mü?”

Son Ergenekon davasında tutuklanan avukat Tülay Bekar’la telefonla yaptığı ileri sürülen görüşmelerin basına sızmasına tepki gösteren İstanbul 13’üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün’ün isyanı duruşmada da sürdü.

Silivri’de görülen Birinci Ergenekon davasına dün tutuksuz sanıklardan avukat Fuat Turgut’un savunması ve çapraz sorgusuyla devam edildi. Turgut, savunmasında “Ergenekon’dan yargılanmaktan utanmıyorum. Bizi yargılatanlar utansın” dedi.

Soruşturma sürecinde birçok hukuksuzluk yapıldığını ileri süren Turgut’un, soruşturma gizli olmasına rağmen savcılık ifadesinin bir saat sonra basının eline geçtiğini söylemesi üzerine Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün “Bir saat sürmüş mü?” dedi.

Hakim şengün’ün, hakkında dinleme kararı olmamasına rağmen geçtiğimiz hafta Ergenekon davasından tutuklanan bazı avukatlarla görüştüğü tespit edilmiş ve bazı basın organlarında bununla ilgili haberler yer almıştı. Avukat Tülay Bekar ve soruşturma kapsamında tutuklanan diğer avukatları tanıdığını söyleyen Köksal şengün, tepkisini “Konuşulur, telefon ederler, bunlar normal şeyler. Böyle saçma sapan şey olur mu? Bunu yapan savcıya sorun” diye dile getirmişti.

*‘Utanç duyuyorum’*

Bu arada Ergenekon soruşturmasında örgüt üyesi olduğu gerekçesiyle tutuklanan ve şengün’e ’aşk tuzağı’ kurarak etkilemeye çalıştığı iddia edilen Avukat Tülay Bekar da basında hakkında çıkan haberlerden utanç duyduğunu söyledi. Bekar avukatı aracılığıyla yaptığı açıklamada “Ben ve avukatlarım savunma olarak, tutanaklara bile sahip değilken, bize sorulmayan, ’doğru mu, değil mi?’ belli olmayan tapelerin, özellikle yandaş basına sızdırılmaları çok anlamlıdır. Bir kadın olarak, öncelikle yaşamış olduğum üzüntü, aşağılanma ve utançtan dolayı, bunu yapan, sebep olan herkesi lanetliyorum. Sonra, bu haksızlığa uğrayan her taraf ve zarar görenler adına tekrar beddua ediyorum” dedi. Aynı operasyonda tutuklanan İP’li avukat Mehmet Cengiz de haberlerin uydurma olduğunu açıklamıştı


10.06.2010 Perşembe / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Baykal da dinlendi!* 



_Son iddia: Seyfi Oktay Anayasa paketinin iptal ettirilmesi için faaliyet yürüttü. ünce eski Anayasa Mahkemesi üyesi Fulya Kantarcıoğlu ile görüştü sonra Baykal'ı arayıp bilgi verdi. Baykal’a ait olduğu öne sürülen seks görüntüleri de bu konuşmadan bir gün sonra internete düştü._

‘Adli yargılamayı etkileme’ suçlamasıyla yürütülen son Ergenekon operasyonunda Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu (HSYK) Başkanı Kadir üzbek’le buluşmaları teknik takibe takılan İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Zafer Başkurt ile 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Erkan Canak’ın, baskı gördükleri iddiasıyla yer değiştirmek istedikleri ve bu amaçla üzbek’le görüştükleri ileri sürüldü. Tutuklanan avukat Ali Hadi Emre’nin, sorgusunda, _“Her iki başkan kendilerine baskı yapıldığını belirtmişler ve Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nden ayrılmak istediklerini belirtmişler”_ dediği öne sürüldü. Aynı operasyonda konuşmaları dinlemeye takılan 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün, savcıları, *‘Asıl kurt dışarıda değil, içimizde’* diyerek suçlamıştı.

Ergenekon’un yüksek yargıyı, 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün’ü ve Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ni etkileme faaliyetleri yürütüldüğü iddiasıyla başlatılan operasyonda, eski Bakan Oktay gözaltına alınmış, avukatlar Ali Hadi Emre, Kudbettin Kaya, Tülay Bekar ve Mehmet Cengiz tutuklanmıştı. Savcıların iddiasına göre Ergenekon, Köksal şengün’ü davadan uzaklaştırmayı planlıyordu. Eğer bu başarılamazsa, Gürbüz üapan (Daha sonra oy birliğiyle tahliye edildi) ile Mehmet Haberal’ın (tutuklu) tahliyesi sağlanacaktı. Bu doğrultuda, Oktay’ın yönlendirdiği öne sürülen avukat Tülay Bekar’ın Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün’ü baskı altına aldığı iddia edildi.

*Hakimlerin üzbek buluşması*

Yine savcılar İstanbul 10 ve 14. Ağır Ceza mahkemelerinin başkanları Zafer Başkurt ve Erkan Canak’ın da etkilenmeye çalışıldığını ve HSYK Başkanı Kadir üzbek’le görüştürüldüklerini savunuyordu.

Tutuklanan dört avukattan biri olan Ali Hadi Emre’ye, iddiaya göre, Başkurt ve Canak’ın ne amaçla Kadir üzbek’le görüştürüldüğü soruldu. Emre’nin iddiasına göre, diğer tutuklu sanıklardan avukat Kudbettin Kaya bir yıl önce yanına gelip iki mahkeme başkanının soruşturma geçirdiklerini ve yardım istediklerini, bu amaçla eski Bakan Oktay aracığılıyla HSYK Başkanvekili üzbek’le görüşme talep ettiklerini söyledi. Emre de talebi Oktay’a iletti. Seyfi Oktay, Kadir üzbek, Zafer Başkurt ve Erkan Canak buluşup yemek yedi. İki başkan daha sonra Kadir üzbek ile baş başa görüştü. Emre’nin, sorguda, bu görüşmenin içeriğine dair,_ “İki başkan soruşturma sırasında müfettişler tarafından kendilerine baskı yapıldığını ve Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nden ayrılmak istediklerini belirtmişler, hatta gitmek istedikleri adliyeleri belirtmişler”_ dediği iddia edildi. 

*‘Fethullahçı ekip uğraşıyor’*

Bu arada, Oktay’da ele geçirilen, üzerinde Ali Hadi Emre yazılı not kağıdında Zafer Başkurt’la ilgili olarak, *“Mükemmel bir yargıç, özellikle Fethullahçı ekip kendisiyle uğraşıyor, görevden almaya çalışıyorlar, duyarlı olunursa iyi olur”* diye yazıldığı iddia edildi. Bu notun Emre’ye de sorulduğu ve Emre’nin şu yanıtı verdiği iddia edildi: _“Tam hatırlamıyorum ama vermiş olabilirim. Zafer bey soruşturmaları yürüten soruşturmaların (Savcılar demek istiyor) Fethullahçı olduklarını ve kendisinin Atatürkçü olduğu için üstüne geldiklerini söylediği üzere bu notu yazmış olabilirim.”_

Bu arada, hakim Zafer Başkurt’un eski Bakan Seyfi Oktay ile kendi telefonuyla değil, Ali Hadi Emre’nin cep telefonuyla görüştüğü, fakat Emre’nin telefonları dinlenildiği için 2 Nisan 2010’daki konuşmasının takibe takıldığı iddia edildi. Canak’a ait çokça telefon konuşması ise dosyayı girdi.

*‘Burada sıkıntı var’*

Radikal’de 8 Haziran günü *‘Ergenekon savcısı hakimini dinledi’* başlığıyla yayımlanan haberde, telefon konuşmalarının dinlenildiği ve özel hayatına ilişkin bilgilerin dosyaya girdiği belirtilen 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün savcıları suçlamıştı: _“Bu kadar bir mahkemenin üzerine gidilmez. Ne yaparlarsa yapsınlar bir şey alamazlar. Eğilme şansımız yok, bu saatten sonra sadece pat diye kırılırız. üok ağır şeyler de söylerim. Yeri ve zamanı değil. Aslında kurt içimizde, dışarıda değil. Böyle yapılarak soruşturma yönlendiriliyor. Yargıya bu kadar karışmak hiç kimsenin işine yaramaz. Yarın es kaza iktidar değişirse bunun hesabını başkaları sorar. Daha kötü sorar. Kimse bundan kar ummasın. Burada (Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nde) her şeyde sıkıntı var. Bu böyle yürümez. Her şey birbirinden koptu.”_

*Başsavcı da mağdur oldu*

İstanbul Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin’in Adalet Bakanlığı’nın talebi üzerine Ergenekon soruşturması çerçevesinde dinlenildiği ortaya çıkmıştı. *‘Balyoz’* soruşturması çerçevesinde, 78’i muvazzaf 95 asker hakkında gözaltı ve arama kararı verilince Engin devreye girmiş ve savcıların değiştirilmesini istemişti. 

Engin’in tutuklu sanık Tuncay üzkan ile yıllar önce yaptığı bir telefon görüşmesi internete düşmüştü. Bu kayıtlardan yola çıkılarak, Engin’in üzkan’dan *‘talimat’* aldığı öne sürülmüştü. 

*‘Baskı var’ dedi ve gitti*

12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin eski hakimi Necat Ede, emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon’u *‘kuvvetli suç şüphesinin ortadan kalktığı’* gerekçesiyle tahliye edince hakkında iktidara yakın basında haberler yapılmaya başlandı. 

Gazetelerde Ede’nin Mehmet Haberal’ı da tahliye edeceği yazılınca Ergenekon soruşturmasından çekilme kararı aldı ve istifa etti. Ede, daha sonra Bakırköy Adliyesi’nde görevlendirildi. Tolon’un tahliyesine savcıların itirazını mahkemenin diğer üyesi Selda Kutluata değerlendirmiş ve reddetmişti. Kutluata şimdi Bakırköy Adliyesi’nde. 

*Baykal dinlendi* 

Ergenekon’un son dalgasında gözaltına alınan Seyfi Oktay’ın *‘son Anayasa paketinin iptal ettirilmesi için faaliyet yürüttüğü’* de iddia edildi. Ve bu amaçla eski Anayasa Mahkemesi Fulya Kantarcıoğlu ile Anayasa değişikliklerinin kaç oyla, maddelerin iptalinin ise kaç oyla alındığı, yürütmeyi durdurma kararı verilip verilmediğine dair 5 Mayıs’ta yaptıkları iki ayrı görüşmenin kayda alındığı iddia edildi. Kantarcıoğlu ile görüşen Oktay’ın beş dakika sonra dönemin CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal’ı arayarak bilgi verdiği bu görüşmenin de dosyaya girdiği öne sürüldü. Baykal’a ait olduğu öne sürülen seks görüntüleri bu konuşmadan bir gün sonra internete düşmüştü. İddiaya göre, Seyfi Oktay’ın CHP kongresiyle ilgisi ve ilişkileri sanıklara soruldu.

*Bekar: Amaç korkutmak*

İSTANBUL - Ergenekon operasyonunda tutuklanan ve davanın görüldüğü İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün’ü etkilemeye çalıştığı iddia edilen avukat Tülay Bekar, avukatı aracılığıyla mektup gönderdi. Tülay Bekar mektubunda şunları dedi: _“Basında çıkan çarpıtılmış, belden aşağı haberler için, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nde demokrat bir kadın avukat olarak, öncelikle utanç duyuyorum. Gerçekler bellidir. Amaç, yargıya sopa göstermektir. ‘Kendine gel’ demektir. Beni sevenler, bana güvenenler, yanlış yapmayacağımı bilirler.”_ 

*Tahliye edince...*

Balyoz Planı kapsamında tutuklananların tahliye kararını veren Beşiktaş adliyesindeki Oktay Kuban da günlerce gündemde kaldı. Bir bakan tarafından *‘üetenin avukatı’* olarak nitelendirildi. Hakim Oktay Kuban, Diyarbakır Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nden İstanbul’a atanmıştı. Kuban; Dursun üiçek’in tahliyesini istemiş, *‘Kafes Eylem Planı’* iddianamesinin iadesini istemişti. Kuban da Atatürkçü kimliğiyle biliniyor.

*Oktay: Alevi olduğum için...*

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında evi aranan ve gözaltına alınan Eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay, dün bir yazılı açıklama yaparak hakkındaki haberlere sert tepki gösterdi. Oktay açıklamasında Alevi olması nedeniyle bazı çevrelerin kendisini yıpratmaya çalıştığını savundu. Oktay’ın açıklaması özetle şöyle: _“Bir kısım medya tarafından hakkımda bir linç uygulaması gerçekleştiriliyor. Onulmaz, tedavi edilmez, hastalık derecesindeki bir husumetle saldırılara maruz kalıyorum... Bu çevreler geçmişte de mezhebimden rahatsız olduklarını açıkça belirtiyorlardı. Bir Alevinin Adalet Bakanlığına atanmasını şaşkınlıkla karşılamışlar ve asla hazmedememişlerdi. Hele hele Alevi inançlı bir gencin hakkıyla hakim veya savcı olmasını dünyanın sonu gelmiş gibi değerlendiriyorlardı... şahsımla ilgili iddiaları kullanarak HSYK sistemini karalamak, bu sistem hakkında şaibe yaratmak suretiyle anayasa değişikliklerinin gerçekleşmesine hizmet etmektedirler. Kimselerle görüşmeden Robenson gibi mi yaşamalıydım?_ 

(Radikal)




10.06.2010 Perşembe *17:35 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da 4 tahliye!* 

*Ergenekon soruşturması çerçevesinde son dalgada tutuklanan 4 avukat tahliye edildi.*

*AA* 

"Ergenekon" soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan İşçi Partisi (İP) Genel Başkan Yardımcısı avukat Mehmet Cengiz'in de aralarında bulunduğu 4 avukat tahliye edildi.

İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi nöbetçi hakimliğince tutuklanan avukatlar Mehmet Cengiz, Ali Hadi Emre, Tülay Bekar ve Kutbettin Kaya'nın bu hallerine avukatları tarafından yapılan itiraz, aynı mahkemenin heyeti tarafından değerlendirildi. İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti, tutuklu avukatlar Cengiz, Emre, Bekar ve Kaya'nın tahliye edilmelerini kararlaştırdı.

"Ergenekon" soruşturması kapsamında gözaltına alındıktan sonra 5 Haziranda Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesine getirilen Cengiz, Emre, Bekar ve Kaya, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz tarafından sorgulandıktan sonra tutuklanmaları istemiyle gönderildikleri İstanbul Nöbetçi 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince tutuklanarak cezaevine konulmuştu.  



11.06.2010 Cuma *12:15 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Cihaner davasında sürpriz karar!* 



*Cihaner davasında Erzurum dosyayı yine Yargıtay'a göndermedi, Yargıtay dosyayı beklememe kararı aldı. Yargıtay davayı CD'ler üzerinden incelemeye karar verdi.*

*AA* 

Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde "Ergenekon terör örgütüne üye olmak" suçlamasıyla yargılandığı dava dosyasına ilişkin dairede bulunan CD'leri inceledikten sonra, söz konusu dava ile Yargıtay'daki davanın birleştirilmesini değerlendirecek.

*Cihaner davasından son görüntüler*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*

Cihaner'in "görevi kötüye kullanmak, evrakta sahtecilik ve imar kirliliğine neden olmak" suçlamalarıyla yargılandığı davaya, Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinde devam edildi.

Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi, daha önceki duruşmalarda Cihaner'in Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde terör örgütü üyesi olmak suçlamasıyla yargılandığı davanın dosyasının istenmesine rağmen gönderilmediği gerekçesiyle, söz konusu davanın daha önce gönderilen CD kayıtlarının incelenmesine karar verdi.

Daire, ayrıca İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen ve aralarında Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in de bulunduğu sanıkların yargılandığı "İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı" dosyasının da incelenmesine, her iki dosyadaki incelemenin ardından Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki dava dosyasıyla Yargıtay'daki dava dosyasının birleştirilmesi talebinin değerlendirileceğini açıkladı.

Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki dava dosyasını tekrar istedi. Daire, Erzurum'daki dosyaya yapılan itirazlar nedeniyle, itirazları değerlendirmek üzere Diyarbakır Nöbetçi Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine gönderilen dosyanın "itiraz değerlendirildikten sonra başka bir işlem yapılmadan ivedilikle Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesine gönderilmesine" hükmetti.


11.06.2010 Cuma *11:49 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da tahliye yok*

 

*şengün Perinçek'in tahliyesi için oy kullandı ama...*

Birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasında tutuklu 23 sanığın bu hallerinin devamına karar veren mahkeme heyeti, duruşmayı 23 Ağustosa erteledi. 

İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğünden birinci ''Ergenekon'' dava dosyasına gelen yazıda, Tekin Irşi, Erhan Timuroğlu, İsmail Sağır, Osman Yıldırım ve Alparslan Arslan hakkında 5-17 Mayıs 2006 tarihleri arasında teknik takip yapıldığına dair herhangi bir bilgi ve belge olmadığı belirtildi. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada konuşan Osman Yıldırım, işlemediği suçun üzerine yıkılmaya çalışıldığını ve saldırılardan bıktığını söyledi. 

Yıldırım'ın, bunun ''mahlukatlar'' tarafından yapıldığını söylemesi üzerine Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, ''Geniş konuş, anlayacağımız tarzda konuş. Kim onlar? Bunları anlat. Kim Danıştay saldırısını üstlenmeni istiyor?'' şeklinde sorular yöneltti. 

gerçekgündem.com'da yer alan AA'nın haberine göre Osman Yıldırım'ın ''Hakim Orhan Karadeniz'e emir ve talimatlarını uygulatanlar'' şeklinde yanıt vermesi üzerine Başkan şengün, ''Madem biliyorsun söyle'' dedi. 

Yıldırım'ın ardından şengün, tutuklu sanık Alparslan Arslan'a konuşup konuşmayacağını sordu. 

Arslan'ın, ''Yok'' şeklindeki yanıtı üzerine şengün, ''Hiç mi yok? Kenarda köşede bir şey kalmadı mı?'' sorusunu yöneltti. Ancak Arslan konuşmadı. 

Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'ne yönelik bombalama eylemlerinde bulunduklarını belirten sanıklar Tekin Irşi ve Erhan Timuroğlu ise bir bomba için 5 yıldır yattıklarını ifade ederek, tahliyelerini istediler. 

Duruşmada sanıkların beyanlarının ardından avukatların taleplerinin alınmasına geçildi. 

''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanmasının ardından bugün tahliye olan ve duruşmaya katılan İşçi Partisi (İP) Genel Başkan Yardımcısı avukat Mehmet Cengiz de tutuklu sanıklar İP Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek, Nusret Senem ve Hikmet üiçek'in müdafii olduğunu söyledi. 

''Sizi etkilemeye çalışıyorum sanılabilir, sakıncalı olabilir diye ayrıntıya girmiyorum'' diyen Cengiz, bunun işin mizahi yönü olduğunu, aslında bu davada söylenecek söz kalmadığını dile getirdi. 

Cengiz, şöyle devam etti: 

''İzine ulaşılamayan Tuncay Güney mülakatından, sözde 'Ergenekon' örgütüne ilişkin olan ve mahkemeniz kararıyla üstü örtülerek gizlenmeye çalışılan MİT şemasına, huzurda kasetini izlediğimizde aslında mangal partisi olduğu anlaşılan üatalca toplantısından, Tuncay Güney mülakatına tekabül etmeyen mülakat özetine değin, iddianın kanıtları savunmanın kanıtlarına dönüşmüştür. Fazla söze gerek yok. Müvekkillerimin tahliyesini talep ediyorum.'' 

-''DANIşTAY SANIKLARI CEZALANDIRILSIN''- 

Danıştay Başkanlığı adına davaya giren hazine avukatı Perihan üzcan da Osman Yıldırım tarafından duruşmada yapılan aleyhteki beyanları kabul etmediklerini belirterek, Danıştay dosyasının sanıkları Alparslan Arslan, Süleyman Esen, Salih Kurter, Osman Yıldırım, İsmail Sağır, Tekin Irşi, Erhan Timuroğlu, Aykut Metin şükre ve Ayhan Parlak'ın cezalandırılmasını istedi. 

Duruşmada taleplerin ardından Başkan Köksal şengün, ara kararlar üzerine dosyaya gelen evrakı okudu. 

Buna göre, MİT Müsteşarlığından gelen yazıda, dosyada tanık olarak ifadesi bulunan eski MİT Kontrterör Dairesi Başkanı Mehmet Eymür ile ilgili istenen belgeler dosyaya geldi. Eymür'ün MİT Müsteşarlığından herhangi bir izin alınmadan tanık olarak beyanda bulunduğu kaydedildi. 

Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığından gelen yazıda da Danıştay dosyası sanıklarının 2006 tarihinden bu yana cezaevindeki ziyaretçi listeleri ve mektuplarıyla ilgili kayıtlar yer aldı. 

Yine Muzaffer Tekin'i Edirne F Tipi Cezaevinde kaldığı dönemde ziyaret edenlerin listesi de mahkemeye geldi. 

-DANIşTAY BİNASININ KROKİSİ- 

İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğünden gelen yazıda da Tekin Irşi, Erhan Timuroğlu, İsmail Sağır, Osman Yıldırım ve Alparslan Arslan hakkında 5-17 Mayıs 2006 tarihleri arasında teknik takip yapıldığına dair herhangi bir bilgi ve belge olmadığı kaydedildi. 

Mahkeme heyeti, savunmasında polis tarafından takip edildiğini belirten Tekin Irşi'nin beyanları üzerine, Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'ne atılan bombalar nedeniyle 5-17 Mayıs 2006 tarihleri arasında Irşi ile Erhan Timuroğlu, İsmail Sağır, Osman Yıldırım ve Alparslan Arslan hakkında herhangi bir fiziki veya teknik takip yapılıp yapılmadığının İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğünden sorulmasını kararlaştırmıştı. 

Emniyetten gelen yazıda, Danıştay saldırısı sonrasında Alparslan Arslan'a ait aracın çekilme görüntülerine ilişkin bir bilginin olmadığı vurgulandı. 

Danıştay Genel Sekreterliğinden gelen yazıda ise Danıştay hizmet binasına ilişkin tüm giriş ve çıkış krokilerinin gönderildiği belirtildi. 

Genelkurmay Başkanlığından gelen yazıda, asker olan dosya sanıklarıyla ilgili kayıtların gönderildiği, bu kişiler hakkında herhangi bir istihbari bilginin olmadığı, sadece kimlik bilgileri, ayrılma ve emeklilik gibi verilerin yer aldığı anlatıldı. 

Gelen evrakın okunmasının ardından taleplere ilişkin görüşünü açıklayan Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, sanıkların savunmalarının alındığı dikkate alınarak, yargılamanın bu aşamasında öncelikle tanıklar ve itiraz edilen tüm tutanak hazırlayıcılarının duruşmaya çağrılmasını istedi. 

şENGüN PERİNüEK'İN TAHLİYESİNİ İSTEDİ 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada mahkeme heyetince alınan ara kararlar, üye Hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu tarafından açıklandı. 

Buna göre, sanık ve avukatların taleplerinin duruşma tutanağı yazıldıktan sonra değerlendirilmesine karar veren mahkeme heyeti, sorgu ve savunması tamamlanan tutuksuz sanık avukat Fuat Turgut'un duruşmadan vareste tutulmasına hükmetti. 

Sanıkların tutukluluk hallerinin devamına karar veren mahkeme heyeti, duruşmayı 23 Ağustos Pazartesi günü saat 09.00'a erteledi. 

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün'ün, tutuklu sanıklar Kemal Kerinçsiz, Hayrettin Ertekin, Hüseyin Görüm, Erkut Ersoy, Muzaffer şenocak, Mehmet Demirtaş, İsmail Yıldız, Mehmet Zekeriya üztürk, Ergün Poyraz, Sevgi Erenerol, Mehmet Fikri Karadağ, Hikmet üiçek ve Nusret Senem ile birlikte İşçi Partisi (İP) Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek'in de tahliye edilmesi yönünde oy kullandığı görüldü. 

Başkan şengün, tahliye istemlerine gerekçe olarak, bu sanıkların üzerlerine atılı suçların vasıf ve mahiyetini, mevcut delil durumunu suç vasfının değişme ihtimalini, tutuklu kaldıkları süreyi, tutuklanmadan beklenen gayenin sağlanmış, tutukluluktaki makul sürenin aşılmış olmasını, toplum içerisindeki konumlarını, kaçma, saklanma ve delilleri karartma şüpheleri bulunmamasını gösterdi. 

şengün, Perinçek ile ilgili ayrıca, iddianamedeki sevk maddeleri ile tutuklama müzekkeresindeki sevk maddeleri arasında farklılıklar olmasını ve yaş durumunu da karşı oy kullanmasına gerekçe olarak gösterdi. 


12.06.2010 11:06 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*'Niye sorgulandım?'* 



*İP Genel Başkan Yrd. avukat Cengiz, VATAN’a yaptığı açıklamada sebebini açıkladı:*

Savunmalarım için sorgulandım

1 Haziran’da gözaltına alınıp 5 Haziran’da tutuklanarak cezaevine gönderilen İşçi Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı avukat Mehmet Cengiz dün partisinin genel merkezinde basın toplantısı düzenledi. Cengiz’i İP’ye gelişinde çok sayıda partili karşıladı. 

Mehmet Cengiz VATAN’a yaptığı açıklamada “Ben ve diğer 3 avukat 5 Haziran’da tutuklandık. Serbest bırakıldıktan sonra evimi aradım. Kızım bana eşimin o anda polislerle görüştüğünü söyledi. Ailem bana polisler benim serbest kaldığım gün evime gelip benim tutuklandığımı haber vermeye geldiklerini söylediler. Aradan geçen bunca gün sonra yapılan tutuklanma tebliğinin yapılması ve bu vurdumduymazlık karşısında hem ben hem de ailem çok üzüldük. Tutuklanma sürecim içerisindeki en üzüldüğüm anım bu oldu. Bir diğer üzüldüğüm nokta ise basında çıkan haberlerde sanki yargı atamalarına ilişkin be kulis yapmışım gibi haberler çıkmasıydı. Oysa ben iki şeyden sorgulandım. Bunlardan ilki İşçi Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı olarak faaliyetlerimden ve Ergenekon davasının avukatı olarak yaptığım savunmalar nedeniyle sorgulandım. Bana asla basında yer aldığı gibi hakimlerin tayini ve buna ilişkin telkinler gibi faaliyet iddialarına ilişkin sorular yöneltilmedi” dedi.


12.06.2010 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Garip ‘ortam kaydı’ kurgu çıktı* 



*Erzurum'daki Ergenekon davasında yeni skandal*

*Kemal Göktaş* 

Erzurum’daki Ergenekon davasında dosyaya giren ve Muhsin Yazıcoğlu’nun öldürüldüğü iddiasının ortaya atıldığı, Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner ve 3. Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk’e ilişkin iddiaların dile getirildiği CD’nin ortam kaydı değil, kurgu olduğu anlaşıldı.

Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner ile 3. Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk’in yargılandığı Ergenekon davası dosyasına sürpriz bir “ortam dinlemesi kaydı” girmişti. Gerçek adı ortaya çıkan ve hem şüpheli hem de “gizli tanık Erzincan” olarak geçen kişi ile Gülen cemaatinin üst düzey bir sorumlusu olduğu anlaşılan bir kişi ve dava dosyasında müşteki (şikayetçi) olarak geçen Ahmet Demir arasında geçtiği belirtilen konuşmaların ortam dinlemesi yoluyla kayda alındığı belirtilmişti. 

Mahkeme kararıyla yapıldığı belirtilen kayıtta tanık Erzincan, kendisini Kurtoğlu Cemaati ve Fethullah Gülen evlerine silah yerleştirmeye zorladıklarını iddia ettiği MİT görevlilerinin Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu’nun gizli tanık olduğu için öldürüldüğünü söylediklerini iddia ediyordu.

Kayıtta gizli tanık Erzincan’ın konuştuğu kişi tarafından yönlendirilmeye çalışıldığı dikkat çekiyordu. Konuşmalarda Cihaner’den “yargılanan savcı” olarak bahsediliyor ve çeşitli suçlamalarda bulunuyordu. Ancak konuşmanın yapıldığı belirtilen 22 Ekim 2009 tarihinde henüz Cihaner hakkında dava açılmamıştı.

Kayıtta, gizli tanık Erzincan, 3. Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk ile görüştüğünü, MİT mensuplarının kendisinden cemaat evlerine silah ve kamera koymasını istediklerini ileri sürüyordu. Gizli tanık, cemaat evlerinde kalan asker ve polislere komplo hazırlaması için 800 bin TL’lik çek verildiğini, kabul etmeyince de açık çek verildiğini öne sürüyordu.

*Ortam dinlemesi değil*

Ancak mahkeme kararıyla ve gizli olarak yapıldığı belirtilen bu kaydın bir kurgu olduğu, yani konuşan kişilerin kayıt yapıldığını bilerek bu iddiaları dile getirdikleri, davanın 10 Mayıs’ta yapılan duruşmasında özel yetkili Başsavcı Vekili Taner Aksakal tarafından açıklandı. Sadece ajans muhabirlerinin duruşmayı izlemeleri yüzünden bugüne kadar açıklanmayan bu çarpıcı bilgi tutanaklarında yer alıyor. Tutanağa göre Aksakal, şu bilgiyi verdi:

“Kişinin (Ahmet Demir) tanık Erzincan’ın itirafları üzerine kendi imkanlarıyla yaptığı bir kayıt. Kişi, tanık Erzincan’ın da bilgisi dahilinde, yani konuştukları delil olsun diye o sormuş, tanık Erzincan cevaplamış. Bu şekilde üç adet CD var. Bir gizli izleme kararı alınıyor. Müştekinin aldığı kayıt bir anlam ifade etmediği için tahmin ediyorum, delil değeri olabilsin diye teknik izleme kararıyla aynı sorular bu şekilde bir daha sordurulmuş, bir beyan alınmış. Tanık Erzincan’ın bilgisi dahilinde kayda alınıyor. Yani gizli kaydedilmesi söz konusu değil. Ne kadar delil olur tartışılır tabii.” 

12.06.2010 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Yargıtay engeli kalktı* 

 

14.06.2010 - 12:06 */ Gazeteport*

*Erzurum 4. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin Yargıtay'ın "dosyayı işlem yapmadan gönder" talebine rağmen Erzurum 4. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin Ahmet Demir adlı şikayetçinin 'Reddi hakim' talebi ile iki kez Diyarbakır'a gönderdiği dosya tekrar Erzurum 4. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde.* 

*DİYARBAKIR -*Diyarbakır 4. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Erzincan'daki ''Silahlı terör örgütü'' davası ile ilgili yapılan reddi hakim talebini kabul etmeyerek Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner ile ilgili dosyayı Erzurum'a gönderdi.

Edinilen bilgiye göre, davanın müştekisi Ahmet Demir'in, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen ve 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk ile Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in *''Terör örgütü üyesi olmak''* suçlamasıyla yargılandığı dava ile ilgili yaptığı *''Reddi Hakim''* talebi, Diyarbakır 4. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince incelendi. İncelemeyi tamamlayan mahkeme, talebi reddederek dosyayı Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine gönderdi. 

Dosyayla ilgili, davanın müştekisi Ahmet Demir'in, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen ve Orgeneral Berk ile Başsavcı Cihaner'in *''Terör örgütü üyesi olmak''* suçlamasıyla yargılandığı dava dosyasının, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde yürütülen ve sanıkları arasında Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in de bulunduğu *''İrtica İle Mücadele Eylem Planı''* dava dosyasıyla birleştirilmesi kararına yaptığı itiraz da bir süre önce Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince reddedilmişti.

...

----------


## bozok

*Kilit tanıktan çarpıcı açıklamalar* 

*Albay Temizöz davasının kilit tanığı Binzet konuştu* 

*Cem EMİR/ DİYARBAKIR, (DHA)* 



şIRNAK'da işlenen cinayetlerle ilgili aralarında Kayseri eski İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz'ün de tutuklu yargılandığı davanın açılmasında, verdiği ifadelerle kilit rol oynayan Mehmet Nuri Binzet, savcılıkta verdiği ifadeleri duruşmada reddetmeyi sürdürdü. Binzet, İHD Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ve Diyarbakır şube Başkanı Muharrem Erbey'in kendisini Avrupa'ya göndermeyi teklif ettiğini iddia ederek, "Muharrem Erbey bana *`Senin adını Kürdistan tarihine yazacağız'* dedi. Bana bir iki defa para yatırdı" dedi.

şırnak'ta 1993-95 yılları arasında işlenen cinayetlere ilgili olarak Kayseri eski İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz, Cizre eski Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atak, Fırat Altın (Abdulhakim Güven), Hıdır Altuğ, Adem Yakin, Tamer Atak ve Kukel Atak yargılanmalarına Diyarbakır 6'ıncı Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde devam edildi.

Mahkeme heyeti 15'inci duruşmada, verdiği ifadelerle davanın açılmasına neden olan sanıklardan Cizre eski Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atak'ın kardeşi Mehmet Nuri Binzet'i dinlemeye devam etti. Binzet'e 13 Mart 2009'da Diyarbakır Emniyet Müdürlüğü Teröröle Mücadel şube Müdürlüğü'nde verdiği ifadeleri soruldu. 5 gün kaldığı emniyet binasında 10 saat dahi uyumadığını söyleyen Binzet, sohbet şeklindeki konuşmaların ifade vermiş gibi yazıldığını savundu. İfadesinin kısmi olarak doğru olduğunu söyleyen Binzet, savcıları suçlamaya devam ederek,_ "Bu davanın gidişatı bellidir. Ergün bey, Burhanettin beyden, polisler de Ergün beyi baz almışlardır. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin polisleri böyle bir ifade yazdıkları ve hazırladıkları için ben kendimden utanıyorum. İğreniyorum"_ dedi.

İfade işlemlerinin tamamlanmasının ardından tanık Binzet mahkeme heyetinin sorularını yanıtladı. Mahkeme Başkanı Binzet'te Midyat Cumhuriyet Savcısı'nın kendisinin söylemediği sözleri söylemiş gibi gösterdiği ve ifadesine eklediği yönündeki iddiaları hatırlattı. Mahkeme Başkanı Binzet'e kendi isteği ile Midyat Cumhuriyet Savcısı'na ifade vermek istediği yönündeki dilekçesini hatırlattıktan sonra *"Neden bir Cumhuriyet Savcısı bunu yapsın?"* sorusunu yöneltti. Binzet, _"Bilmiyorum. Bir savcı bana yemek yedirdi, cezaevinde saatlerde benimle sohbet etti. Bu normal değildir. Ben şimdi size soruyorum Cumhuriyet Savcısı bunu neden yapsın? Benim kanaatim savcının ideolojisi vardı, çok duygu sömürü yaptı"_ dedi.

Binzet'e davaya konu soruşturmasının sürdüğü sırada, Mardin'de başka bir suçtan dolayı tutuklu bulunduğu cezaevinde, telefon ve ziyaretler sırasında, ifadelerinin değiştirilmesi için pazarlık yaptığına dair kayıtlar okundu. 

Görüşme kayıtlarını yalanlayan Binzet, para teklif edildiğine dair yapılan konuşmaların başka bir konuyla ilgili ve ticari ilişkilerinden kaynaklı konuşmalar olduğunu söyledi.

*İHD BAşKANI PARA GüNDERDİ*

Binzet ayrıca ifade vermesi için KCK/KM soruşturması kapsamında tutuklu bulunan İHD Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ve Diyarbakır şube Başkanı Muharrem Erbey'in kendisine Avrupa'ya gönderilmesi teklifinde bulunduğunu ve para gönderdiğini söyleyerek, para transferini gösteren iki adet dekontu mahkemeye sundu. Binzet, _"Ama sanıkların alehinde ifade vermem için para teklif edenler oldu. Muharrem Erbey bana `Senin adını Kürdistan tarihine yazacağız' dedi. Bana bir iki defa para yatırdı. Ecevit Kılıç isimli bir gazeteci de 40 bin dolar karşılığında sözde itiraflarımı almak istedi ve kitap hazırlamak istediğini söyledi"_ dedi.

*İFADE DEğİşTİRMESİ İüİN PAZARLIK İDDİASI*

Binzet'e 2 Temmuz 2009'da Nihat adındaki bir şahısla yaptığı görüşmede 30 milyar lira para istediği ve paranın hemen verilmesi yönünde ifadesini değiştireceği yönündeki telefon konuşmaları soruldu. Binzet, bu görüşmede yer alan ifadelerin cımbızlandığını iddia etti. Görüşme tutanaklarında özel hayatına dair bilgilerin olduğunu söyleyen Binzet zaman zaman mahkeme başkanından özel hayatı ile ilgili bölümlerin okunmamasını istedi.

Binzet'e 23 Haziran 2009'da Ali isimli şahısla yaptığı telefon görüşmesinden *"Vallahi, billahi paramı almadan vazgeçmem"* sözleri soruldu. Binzet bu kayıtları için ise,* "Hatırlamıyorum"* cevabını verdi.

Abdulhamit Binzet adlı kişi ile yaptığı telefon görüşmesinde, ifadesin değiştirip alacağı parayla Avrupa'ya gideceği yönündeki konuşmaları sorulan Binzet, Abdulhamit Binzet'e söylediği *"50 milyar getirsinler değiştireyim"* sözleri önce hatırlamadığını, sonra ise konuşmaların karıştığını söyledikten sonra para karşılığında ifadesinde değişikliğe gidebileceğini yönündeki telefon görüşmelerini kesinlikle yapmadığını ileri sürdü.

Duruşmaya, devam ediliyor.

*İSTENEN CEZALAR*

şırnak ve çevresinde görev yaptığı 1993- 95 yılları arasında 23 kişinin öldürülmesinden sorumlu tutulan ve cinayet, cürüm işlemek için teşekkül oluşturmak, adam öldürmeye azmettirmek suçlamasıyla tutuklanan sanıklardan Kayseri İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Temizöz hakkında 9, Cizre eski Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atak'ın 7, Tamer Atak'ın 2, Adem Yakın'ın 7, Hıdır Altuğ'un 3, Fırat Altın'ın (Abdulhakim Güven) 6, Kuktel Atak'ın 1 kez ağırlaştırılmış ömür boyu hapis cezası isteniyor.

 

14.06.2010 Pazartesi *16:00 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Engin Alan neden tecrit altında?*

 

*Efsane komutan, Emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan Silivri Cezaevinde neden tecrit altında?*

Hayatının büyük bir kısmı kırsal alanda çatışmalarda ve terörle mücadelede geçen ve Türkiye'nin yetiştirdiği çok değerli generallerden biri olan *üzel Kuvvetler Eski Komutanı Emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan* Silivri cezaevinde tek kişilik hücrede tutuluyor. Ergenekon davasında yargılanan arkadaşları 7 kişilik koğuşlarda kalırken Alan'ın koğuşlara geçme isteği Adalet Bakanlığı tarafından engelleniyor. Türk silahlı Kuvvetlieri Güçlendirme Vakfı Başkanı da olan Alan'ın hangi gerekçeyle ve insan haklarına aykırı olarak isteği dışında tek kişilik hücrede tecrit edildiği bilinmiyor. 

Haftada bir kaç saat bilgisayar odasında çaılşma yapılmasına izin verilmesi nedeniyle arkadaşlarıyla bir araya gelen Engin Alan zaman zaman bu sıkıntısını dile getiriyor. 



*internetajans - üZEL*

14.06.2010 11:04:00

----------


## bozok

*"Islak imza"da nezaket ziyareti* 


15.06.2010 - 00:44* / Gazeteport*

_Savcı Zekeriya üz’ün, Albay Dursun üiçek imzalı belgenin incelendiği sırada Adli Tıp Kurumu Başkanını ziyaret ettiği doğrulandı. Bakan Ergin, ‘’Göreve başlaması nedeniyle nezaket ziyaretiydi’’ dedi._

Yusuf SAHİCİ 

*ANKARA-* Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin, Ergenekon davası savcısı Zekeriya üz’ün İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’ndaki ıslak imzanın Albay Dursun üiçek’e ait olduğunu tespit eden Adli Tıp Kurumu Başkanı Haluk İnce’yi ziyaret ettiğini doğruladı. Bakan bunun, İnce’nin göreve başlaması nedeniyle bir “nezaket ziyareti” olduğunu belirtti.

Bakan Ergin, CHP Konya milletvekili Atilla Kart’ın bu konudaki soru önergesine yazılı bir yanıt gönderdi. Bakan ‘’ Savcı üz ile Haluk İnce görüşmüş müdür? Bu görüşme sırasında yan odadaki Fizik İhtisas Dairesinde ıslak imzalı belge mi inceleniyordu?’’ sorusuna şu cevabı verdi:

‘’Adı geçen Cumhuriyet Savcısının, kurum başkanına göreve başlaması nedeniyle nezaket ziyaretinde bulunduğu; ancak ziyaret sırasında bitişikteki odada, Fizik İhtisas Dairesince toplantı yapıldığı ve söz konusu belge üzerindeki incelemenin bu şartlarda gerçekleştirildiğine ilişkin iddia gerçeği yansıtmamaktadır’’ 

*254 SAAT EğİTİLDİLER* 
Bakan Ergin, ‘’İmza Dursun üiçek’e aittir biçiminde oy kullanan Dr. Eyüp Kandemir, Bülent üzata ve Gürol Berber’in ses-görüntü laboratuarında çalıştıkları, grafoloji konusunda uzman olmadıkları bilgisi doğru mudur?’’ sorusuna da şu cevabı verdi:

‘’Ses ve görüntü İnceleme şubesinde çalışmakta olan üç adli tıp uzmanı biriken dosyaların eritilmesi amacıyla, asli görevlerini aksatmamak kaydıyla, 19 Ekim 2009 tarihinde görevlendirilmiştir. Bu uzmanlar, adli belge inceleme alanında 245 saatlik eğitime tabi tutulmuş ve 22 Ocak 2010 tarihinde adli belge raporlarına imza atma yetkinliği verilmiştir’’ 

*‘’GRAFOLOG DİYE BİR şEY YOK ‘’* 
Adalet Bakanı Ergin aslında ‘’Grafoloji uzmanlığının bilimsel olmadığını’’ da belirterek şöyle dedi:

‘’Graphos (yazı) ve Logos (Bilim) kelimelerinden ismini alan eski Yunanca bir kelimedir. Uluslararası anlamda spesifik olarak el yazısı veya imzasından yola çıkarak bunu üreten insanların psiko-sosyal durumları hakkında yorum yapan veya yapmaya çalışan bir uğraşı alanıdır. İsimlendirme ne olursa olsun, bu alanda ülkemizde ve dünyada diploma veya uzmanlık unvanı veren herhangi bir yapı yoktur. Bu sebeple halen ülkemizde çok sayıda bilirkişi tarafından kullanılmakta olan “grofolog” unvanı bilimsel dayanaktan yoksun ve gerçeği ifade etmemektedir. Sahtecilik, kriminalistik gibi unvanlar da bilimsel unvanlar değildir.’’ 


(GAZETEPORT)

----------


## bozok

*"Bu bir siyasi öç alma davasıdır"* 

 

15.06.2010 - 11:31* / Gazeteport*

*Temizöz: ''Bu dava siyasi hesaplaşma ve öç alma davasıdır. Benimle ilgili iki kutuplu hesaplaşma var. Diyarbakır'ın Koşuyolu semtindeki patlamanın sanığı Hikmet Topal'ın şahsımla ilgili ifadesini ve üzerime nasıl oynandığını yok mu sayalım.''* 

*DİYARBAKIR -* Kayseri eski Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz ve eski Cizre Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atağ'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 7 sanığın tutukluluk halinin devamına karar verildi. Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen ve 13 saat süren duruşmaya tutuklu sanıklar Albay Temizöz, Kamil Atağ, Tamer Atağ, Fırat Altın (Abdulhakim Güven), Hıdır Altuğ, Adem Yakin ve Kukel Atağ'ın hazır bulundu. 

Duruşmanın öğleden sonraki bölümünde ifade verme işlemi sona eren tanık Mehmet Nuri Binzet, tutuklu bulunduğu Diyarbakır E Tipi Cezaevine gönderildi. 

*TEMİZüZ, SAVCILAR HAKKINDA SUü DUYURUSUNDA BULUNDU*
Tanığın ifadesinin ardından söz alan sanık Albay Temizöz, kendisiyle ilgili iki kutuplu hesaplaşmanın bulunduğunu ileri sürerek, şunları söyledi: 

*''Bu dava siyasi hesaplaşma ve öç alma davasıdır. Benimle ilgili iki kutuplu hesaplaşma var. Bunların hangi asgari müşterekte birleştiğini anlayamıyorum. Artık cezalandırılmaya dönüşen tutukluluğumun kaldırılmaması halinde mahkemenin bu iki kutbun hesaplaşmasına ve öç almasına hizmet edeceğini düşünüyorum. Diyarbakır'ın Koşuyolu semtindeki patlamanın sanığı Hikmet Topal'ın şahsımla ilgili ifadesini ve üzerime nasıl oynandığını yok mu sayalım.''* 

Tanık Binzet'in, ifadesinin hukuka uygun bir şekilde alınmadığını anlattığını hatırlatan Temizöz, *''Soruşturmayı çığırından çıkaran savcılar hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunuyorum''* dedi. 

*KARDEşİ İüİN TAHLİYE İSTEDİ* 

*Sanık Kamil Atağ da tanık Binzet'in mahkemede verdiği ifadelerinin doğru olduğunu savunarak, ''Adam örgütün dağ kadrosundan geliyor, pişmanım diyor onu serbest bırakıyorsunuz. Bir çocuk eline taş alıyor 17 yıl hapis cezasına çarptırılıyor. Bizim suçumuz yok diyoruz ama kimse inanmıyor. Teslim olan örgüt üyesine inanılıyor bize inanılmıyor. Bu dava böyle devam ederse 20 yıl sürer. Kardeşim Kukel Atağ çok mağdur olmuştur. Kendim ve oğlum için değil kardeşim için tahliye istiyorum. Eğer kaçarsa bütün cezasını ben çekmeye hazırım'' dedi.* 

Diğer sanıklar, Adem Yakin, Fırat Altın (Abdulhakim Güven), Hıdır Altuğ, Tamer Atağ ve Kukel Atağ da tahliye talebinde bulundu. Avukatların savunmalarını dinleyen mahkeme, verdiği kısa bir aranın ardından duruşmayı erteledi. 

*İSTENEN CEZALAR*
Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca hazırlanan 104 sayfalık iddianamede, sanıkların TCK'nın *''adam öldürmek''*, *''cürüm işlemek için teşekkül oluşturmak''* ve *''adam öldürmeye azmettirmek''* suçlarından cezalandırılmaları isteniyor. Sanıklardan Cemal Temizöz'ün 9, Kamil Atağ'ın 7, Tamer Atağ'ın 2, Adem Yakın'ın 7, Hıdır Altuğ'un 3, Fırat Altın'ın (Abdulhakim Güven) 6, Kukel Atağ'ın ise bir kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapisle cezalandırılmaları talep ediliyor. 

Sanık Temizöz'ün 1993'te Cizre'de *''terörle mücadele ediliyor''* görüntüsü altında *''korucu, itirafçı ve uzman çavuşlardan bir grup oluşturduğu''*, *''Söz konusu grubun, süreç içerisinde asli görevinden ayrılarak, terör örgütü PKK'ya yardım ettiğinin değerlendirildiği ya da özel sebeplerden dolayı gözaltına aldıkları kişileri sorguladığı''* anlatılan iddianamede, grubun bu sorgulanan kişilerden bir kısmını öldürdüğü öne sürülüyor. 

(A.A.)

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da ‘ekip’ krizi!* 

**

*15.06.2010 - 08:35 / Gazeteport*

*Aralarında eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay’ın da yer aldığı Ergenekon soruşturmasının son gözaltı dalgasında Ankara ve İstanbul emniyet müdürlükleri arasında “ekip” krizi yaşandığı ortaya çıktı. Ankara’ya gözaltı ve arama işlemlerine katılması amacıyla habersiz gönderilen özel ekip, Ankara Emniyeti’nce işlemlere sokulmadı* 


İki hafta önce, başta eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay olmak üzere, bazı avukatlar ve emekli TSK personelinin yer aldığı gruba yönelik başlatılan Ergenekon dalgası sırasında kamuoyuna yansımayan önemli bir kriz yaşandığı ortaya çıktı. Milliyet gazetesinin haberine göre, İstanbul üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekilliği’nce, yargıyı etkilemek iddiasıyla başta Oktay olmak üzere bazı kişiler hakkında gözaltına alınma ile ev ve işyerlerinde arama yapılarak suç delillerine el koyma kararı verildi. 

Bu kararların, resmi talimat haline getirilmesinin ardından, İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’ndeki Organize Suçlarla Mücadele ve Terörle Mücadele şubeleri’nden 3 özel sivil ekip oluşturularak Ankara’ya gönderildi. 

3 yıldır devam eden soruşturma kapsamında daha önceki gözaltılar ve arama işlemleri için hazırlanan talimatlar sadece bir “kurye ekip” tarafından İstanbul’dan Ankara’ya gönderilirken, bu kez gözaltılar ve arama işlemlerine doğrudan katılması için 3 özel ekip görevlendirildi. 

*Emniyette bekletildiler* 

Operasyon sabahı Ankara’ya gelen 3 özel ekip, Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü’ne giderek savcılık talimatlarını iletirken, emniyet yetkililerine, kendilerinin de gözaltı ve arama işlemlerine katılacağını bildirdi. Ancak, görevlendirmeden haberi olmayan Ankara Emniyeti bu duruma tepki gösterdi. Ankara Emniyeti’nin üst yönetiminde yapılan değerlendirme sonrasında İstanbul’dan gelen özel ekipler, gözaltı ve arama işlemlerinin hiçbirisine sokulmadı. 

İstanbul Savcılığı’nca verilen talimatların tamamı Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü kadrosunda görevli personel tarafından gerçekleştirilirken, hazırlanan tüm tutanaklara Ankara Emniyeti’ndeki polisler imza attı. Bu sırada, İstanbul’dan gelen ekipteki personel, emniyet müdürlüğünde bekletildi. üzel ekip, daha sonra gözaltına alınan zanlıları Ankara’dan görevlendirilen polislerle birlikte İstanbul’a götürdü.


...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon savcıları yargılandı* 


15.06.2010 - 12:41 */ Gazeteport*

*CHP Milletvekili Atilla Kart'ın, ''Ergenekon'' soruşturmasını yürüten Cumhuriyet savcıları Zekeriya üz, Nihat Taşkın ve Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel hakkında, Adalet Bakanlığının ''işlem yapılmamasına'' yönelik kararının kaldırılması talebiyle açtığı davanın duruşması, Ankara 4. İdare Mahkemesi'nde yapıldı.*

*ANKARA -* Duruşmaya CHP Milletvekili Kart ile Adalet Bakanlığı yetkilileri katıldı. 

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında *''olağanüstü hukuk ihlallerinin yaşandığını''* öne süren Kart, soruşturmanın gizliliğinin sürekli ihlal edildiğini, Adalet Bakanlığının konuya ilişkin soru önergelerine verdiği cevapta, *''gizliliğin ihlali ve soruşturma mercilerini etkileyecek şekilde bilgi sızdırmak''* iddiasıyla 4 bine yakın şikayet olduğu bilgisini verdiğini kaydetti. 

Atilla Kart, *''Bu suçu hükümetin kontrolündeki medya ile Adalet Bakanlığının cesaretlendirdiği Cumhuriyet savcıları işliyor. Bu medyaya soruşturma bilgileri servis ediliyor, kişi ve kurumlar zan altında bırakılıyor ve hedef gösteriliyor''* dedi. 

İlgili savcılar hakkında Türk Ceza Kanunu'nun (TCK) *''gizliliğin ihlali''* başlıklı 285. Maddesi kapsamında soruşturma yapılması talebiyle Adalet Bakanlığına başvurduğunu anlatan Kart, Adalet Bakanlığının *''gizli bilgilerin adı geçen Cumhuriyet savcıları tarafından basın yayın organlarına verildiğine ya da bu organların, bilgileri Cumhuriyet savcılarından elde ettiklerine dair herhangi bir delil gösterilmediği''* gerekçesiyle *''işlem yapılmaması''* kararını verdiğini belirtti. 

Adalet Bakanlığı yetkilileri de söz konusu Cumhuriyet savcıları hakkında yapılan şikayetlerin incelendiğini, bazı şikayetler sonucunda soruşturma açıldığını kaydetti. 

*''Sürekli yeni şikayetlerin gelmesi ve konunun kapsamlı olması''* nedeniyle soruşturmanın uzadığını ifade eden Adalet Bakanlığı yetkilileri, davanın reddini talep etti. 

Tarafları dinleyen Ankara 4. İdare Mahkemesi heyeti, kararını dava dosyasını inceledikten sonra verecek.


*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*Agos Kafes'te müdahil oldu* 



15.06.2010 - 11:20* / Gazeteport*

*Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç ile eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü'nün de aralarında bulunduğu 3'ü tutuklu 33 sanığın, ''Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütüyle doğrudan bağlantılı olarak kafes operasyonu eylem planını hayata geçirmek üzere faaliyet yürüttükleri'' iddiasıyla yargılanmasına başlandı.*

*Agos gazetesi ve Aris Nalcı'nın avukatlarından Fethiye üetin'in, davaya müdahil olma yönündeki talebini mahkeme kabul etti.*



*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmaya, tutuklu sanıklar Albay Mücahit Erakyol, Albay Levent Gülmen ve Yarbay Halil üzsaraç ile Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç, eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü ile Tuğamiral Mehmet Fatih İlgar'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 30 tutuksuz sanık katıldı.



Emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü

*SAğDIü SALONA GİRİNCE SUBAYLAR AYAğA KALKTI* 
Salona Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç geldiğinde tutuksuz yargılanan muvazzaf askerlerin ayağa kalktığı ve Sağdıç'ın oturmalarını işaret edene kadar ayakta kaldıkları görüldü.

*AGOS GAZETESİ DAVAYA MüDAHİL OLDU* 
Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç ile eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü'nün de aralarında bulunduğu 3'ü tutuklu 33 sanığın *''Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütüyle doğrudan bağlantılı olarak kafes operasyonu eylem planını hayata geçirmek üzere faaliyet yürüttükleri''* iddiasıyla yargılandıkları davaya müdahil olmak isteyen Agos gazetesi avukatlarının talebi kabul edildi. 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, Agos gazetesi ve gazetenin Sorumlu Yazı İşleri Müdürü Aris Nalcı adına katılan avukatlardan Fethiye üetin, davaya müdahil olma yönündeki taleplerini dile getirdi. 

Tutuksuz sanıklardan Metin Samancı da davanın askeri mahkemede görülmesi gerektiğini savunarak, bu yönde karar verilmesini talep etti. 

Duruşmaya ara vererek talepleri değerlendiren mahkeme heyeti, Agos gazetesi avukatlarının davaya müdahil olarak kabul edilmelerine karar verdi. Mahkeme heyetinin bu kararına üye hakim Oktay Kuban'ın karşı oy kullandığı açıklandı. Mahkeme heyeti, sanıklardan Samancı'nın talebini ise reddetti.

Tutuklu yakınlarının adliye önündeki bekleyişi sürüyor. Polis ekipleri de adliye çevresinde geniş güvenlik önlemi aldı. 

*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*Dosya yeniden İstanbul'a!* 

 

*Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Yargıtay'ın 2 kez özel kurye ile işlem yapılmadan gönderilmesini istediği İlhan Cihaner dosyasını İstanbul'a gönderdi*

*DHA* 

ERZURUM 2'nci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nden ısrarla istenen Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in tutuklu yargılandığı Ergenekon dava dosyası, Yargıtay 11'inci Ceza Dairesi yerine bu kez de İstanbul'a gönderildi. Dava dosyası daha önce Diyarbakır'a yollanmıştı.

Diyarbakır 4'üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin reddi hakim talebini kabul etmeyerek bugün Erzurum'a gönderdiği Erzincan Ergenekon dosyası, Erzurum 2'nci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nce hiç bekletilmeden İstanbul 13'üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderildi. Erzurum'daki üzel Yetkili Mahkeme, İstanbul 13'üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde yürütülen ve sanıkları arasında Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in de bulunduğu `İrtica ile mücadele eylem planı' dava dosyasıyla birleştirilmesini istiyor. Geçen şubat ayında da dosya yetkileri alınan Cumhuriyet Savcısı Osman şanal tarafından İstanbul'a yollanmış, ancak Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nca kabul edilmeyerek dosya Erzurum'a gönderilmişti.

Dosyanın Yargıtay yerine İstanbul'a gönderilmesini eleştiren İlhan Cihaner'in Avukatı Turgut Kazan, "Cihaner dosyası yine yola çıktı. Ama Yargıtay yerine İstanbul'a gönderildi. Erzurum Mahkemesi suç işlemeye devam ediyor. Yani tam bir oyun oynanıyor. üstelik bilgi kirliliği yaratılarak. Hem Anayasa Mahkemesi hem Yargıtay 11'inci Ceza Dairesi çok ciddi baskı altına alınıyor. Adil yargılanma hakkı hiçe sayılıyor. Masumiyet karinesi çiğneniyor. Hukuk devleti, demokrasi tehlikede" diye açıklama yaptı.

Yargıtay 11'inci Ceza Dairesi, İlhan Cihaner'in `Görevi kötüye kullanma, evrakta sahtecilik ve imar kirliliğine neden olmak' suçlamasıyla yargılandığı davanın son duruşmasında, Erzurum 2'nci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen `Ergenekon terör örgütü' dava dosyasıyla birleştirilmesini CD'ler üzerinde incelenmesine kararlaştırmıştı.


15.06.2010 Salı *17:14 / VATAN GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*"Gelişigüzel adam öldürmeye karşıyız"* 

**
(Foto: cnnturk.com / bozok)

15.06.2010 - 11:20 / *Gazeteport*

*Agos gazetesi ve Aris Nalcı'nın avukatlarından Fethiye üetin'in, bugün başlayan Kafes Darbe Planı davasına* *müdahil olma yönündeki talebini mahkeme kabul etti.

Savunma yapan tutuklu sanık Deniz Piyade Kurmay Albay Mücahit Erakyol ise, ''Biz askerler, harpte de rastgele adam öldürmeye karşıyız. Harbin de bir hukuku vardır. Dolayısıyla gayrı kanuni işi kabullenmeyiz'' dedi.* 

*İSTANBUL -* Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç ile eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü'nün de aralarında bulunduğu 3'ü tutuklu 33 sanığın, ''Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütüyle doğrudan bağlantılı olarak kafes operasyonu eylem planını hayata geçirmek üzere faaliyet yürüttükleri'' iddiasıyla yargılanmasına başlandı. 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmaya, tutuklu sanıklar Albay Mücahit Erakyol, Albay Levent Gülmen ve Yarbay Halil üzsaraç ile Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç, eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü ile Tuğamiral Mehmet Fatih İlgar'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 30 tutuksuz sanık katıldı.

*SAğDIü SALONA GİRİNCE SUBAYLAR AYAğA KALKTI* 
Salona Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç geldiğinde tutuksuz yargılanan muvazzaf askerlerin ayağa kalktığı ve Sağdıç'ın oturmalarını işaret edene kadar ayakta kaldıkları görüldü.

*AGOS GAZETESİ DAVAYA MüDAHİL OLDU* 
Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç ile eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü'nün de aralarında bulunduğu 3'ü tutuklu 33 sanığın *''Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütüyle doğrudan bağlantılı olarak kafes operasyonu eylem planını hayata geçirmek üzere faaliyet yürüttükleri''* iddiasıyla yargılandıkları davaya müdahil olmak isteyen Agos gazetesi avukatlarının talebi kabul edildi. 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, Agos gazetesi ve gazetenin Sorumlu Yazı İşleri Müdürü Aris Nalcı adına katılan avukatlardan Fethiye üetin, davaya müdahil olma yönündeki taleplerini dile getirdi. 

Tutuksuz sanıklardan Metin Samancı da davanın askeri mahkemede görülmesi gerektiğini savunarak, bu yönde karar verilmesini talep etti. 

Duruşmaya ara vererek talepleri değerlendiren mahkeme heyeti, Agos gazetesi avukatlarının davaya müdahil olarak kabul edilmelerine karar verdi. Mahkeme heyetinin bu kararına üye hakim Oktay Kuban'ın karşı oy kullandığı açıklandı. Mahkeme heyeti, sanıklardan Samancı'nın talebini ise reddetti. Tutuklu yakınlarının adliye önündeki bekleyişi sürüyor. Polis ekipleri de adliye çevresinde geniş güvenlik önlemi aldı. 

*SAVUNMALARA GEüİLDİ*
İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmanın öğleden sonraki bölümünde 33 sanığın kimlik tespiti yapıldı.Duruşmada, Cumhuriyet Savcısı Ahmet Nuri Saraç tarafından iddianamenin yaklaşık yarım saatte özetlenerek okunmasının ardından sanıkların savunmalarının alınmasına geçildi. 

İfadesinde bir Türk deniz piyadesi olduğunu belirten Mücahit Erakyol, öncelikle birliği olan Foça'daki Amfibi Deniz Piyade Tugay Komutanlığını tanıttı. Meslek hayatının 26 yılının yarısının bu birlikte geçtiğini anlatan Erakyol, üsteğmenlik rütbesindeyken de Anıtkabir'de çalıştığını söyledi. Birliği ve sınıfıyla gurur duyduğunu ifade eden Erakyol, iddianamede yer alan iddialara ilişkin açıklamalarda bulundu. 

Rahmi Koç Müzesi'ndeki denizaltıda 14 Kasım 2008'de patlayıcı bulunduğunu, ''Kafes Eylem Planı''nın ise 30 Mart 2009 tarihinde oluşturulduğunun iddia edildiğini vurgulayan Erakyol, buna göre askerlerin planlarını geriye dönük yaptığını ifade ederek, bu tarihlerde tutarsızlık bulunduğunu savundu. 

*Bu patlayıcıları denizaltıda gören kimsenin olmadığını, askerlerin patlayıcıya dokunmayacağını, ancak bulan Hasan Oğuz İşleyenel'in patlayıcıları müze müdürüne getirdiğini dile getiren Erakyol, patlayıcıların oradaki denizaltıda bulunmadığını ileri sürdü. Erakyol, patlayıcıların denizaltıda herkesin görebileceği bir yere konulamayacağını da belirterek, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığının envanterinde de bu tür özellikte bir patlayıcının yer almadığının belirtildiğini kaydetti.* 

Erakyol, ''Biz askerler, harpte de rastgele adam öldürmeye karşıyız. Harbin de bir hukuku vardır. Dolayısıyla gayrı kanuni işi kabullenmeyiz. Böyle bir planı yapmayız. Bırakın subaylar ve astsubaylar, normal vatandaşlar bile yapmaz'' dedi.

*ERMENİ VATANDAşLARIN TEHDİT EDİLDİğİ İDDİASI*
Ermeni vatandaşların tehdit edildiği iddialarına da değinen Erakyol, gönderilen ihbar mektubunun yeni olmadığını, iddia edilen ''Kafes Eylem Planı''nda da Ermeni okullarına yönelik bir adres, faaliyet bulunmadığını söyledi. 

Erakyol, savcıların suçları somut ve inandırıcı delillerle ortaya koyamadıklarını, bu nedenle yuvarlak ifadeler kullandıklarını ileri sürerek, iddia edilen mektupları kendilerinin gönderdiklerine dair de hiçbir hukuki delilin olmadığını savundu. Asılsız soykırım iddialarında bu yıl yeni bir süreç yaşandığını ifade eden Erakyol, ''Soykırım, Cumhuriyet ve Atatürk ile devam etti, Kafes Eylem Planı ile de Türk subayları bunu devam ettirdi'' denilmeye çalışıldığını belirtti. 

*''Türk subaylarının da Ermeni vatandaşlara saygısı, sevgisi vardır'' diyen Erakyol, projeksiyon yöntemi kullanarak yaptığı savunmasında, emrinde askerlik yapan Aleks ülgen tarafından kendisine hediye olarak yapılan bir resmi gösterdi.* Bu resimde Türk subayının atın üstünde bir şövalye olarak göründüğünü dile getiren Erakyol, bu hediyenin kendisi için çok değerli olduğunu anlattı. 

Erakyol, Beykoz'daki ormanlık alanda bulunan mühimmata da değinerek, bu patlayıcıların köylülerin görebileceği şekilde gömülerek, kolay bir şekilde bulunmasının sağlanmaya çalışıldığını ileri sürdü.

*''LEVENT BEKTAş'I TANIMAM''*
*''Kafes Eylem Planı''nda operasyon gücü görev komutanı olarak yer aldığının iddia edildiğini dile getiren Erakyol, bu planın yer aldığı DVD'nin bulunduğu belirtilen Levent Bektaş'ı ise hiç tanımadığını ve görmediğini söyledi.* 

Erakyol, ''Kafes Eylem Planı'nı asla kabul etmiyorum. Bu Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerini bizlerin şahsında karalama planıdır'' şeklinde konuşarak, bu planı, tutuklanması talebiyle sevk edildiği nöbetçi mahkemede hakim Oktay Kuban'ın elinde ilk defa gördüğünü öne sürdü. Ertesi gün bu planı Taraf Gazetesinde yer alması nedeniyle detaylı inceleme fırsatı bulduğunu belirten Erakyol, bu gazete hakkında gizliliği ihlal suçunun yanında başka işlemler de yapılmasını istedi. 

Levent Bektaş'ın ''Kafes Eylem Planı'' davasından tutuklu olmadığını ifade eden Erakyol, ''O zaman biz niçin tutuklandık? Poyrazköy davası birleştirileceği için mi tutuklanmadılar? O zaman hazırlık soruşturması esnasında bu dosyalar niçin birleştirilmedi?'' diye sordu. Erakyol, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinde plan isimlerinin de rastgele seçilmediğini anlattı. Duruşma, Erakyol'un savunmasıyla devam ediyor. 

*ASKERİ UZMAN BİLİRKİşİ TALEBİ* 
Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç ile eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü'nün de aralarında bulunduğu 33 sanığın yargılandığı davada, tutuklu sanık Albay Mücahit Erakyol, yargılamanın askeri yargıya taşınmasını ve askeri konularda uzman bir bilirkişinin mahkeme salonunda hazır bulundurulmasını talep etti. 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada savunmasını yapan Kıdemli Kurmay Albay Erakyol, ''dava konusu sözde 'Kafes' operasyonunun adının, sanıklardan Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç'ın ismindeki 'Ka' ve emekli Koramiral Feyyaz üğütçü'nün ismindeki 'Fe' hecelerinin bir araya getirilmesiyle oluşturulduğunu, isimleri 'silme' amacı güdüldüğü için de 'S' harfinin kullanılmasıyla 'Kafes' adının meydana getirildiğini'' savundu. TSK'da plan eğitimlerinin Harp Akademilerinde kurmay subaylara verildiğini söyleyen Erakyol, söz konusu plandaki imzaların montaj olduğunu ve 10 yıldır görev yaptığı Foça'dan İstanbul'a yönelik bir plan hazırlamasını mizah konusu olarak değerlendirdiğini söyledi. Dava konusu eylem planıyla ilgili çelişkili durumları anlatan Erakyol, bu planla ilgili askeri teamülleri bilen bir bilirkişiye danışılmadığını ve bilirkişi raporu alınmadığını da iddia etti. 

Erakyol, davanın sanıklarından Feyyaz üğütçü ile ilk kez duruşmada karşılaştığını, diğer sanıkların çoğunu da tanımadığını ifade ederek, dava konusu plana göre emrinde bulunan personelin kim olduğunu bilmemesinin mantık dışı olduğunu vurguladı. Erakyol, ''iftira merkezinden çeşitli belgelerin ortalığa sunulduğunu ve işlemlerin tek merkezden yürütüldüğünü'' öne sürdü. ''Amirallere suikast girişimi'' davasında, dava konusu olan flash bellekte isminin geçtiğini hatırlatan Erakyol, flash diskin eve polislerce bırakıldığını, o dava kapsamında 3 teğmenin tahliye edildiğini ve flash bellekteki belgelerin bu nedenle hukuki delil olma niteliğini kaybettiğini iddia etti. 

İhbar mektuplarında isminin geçmesine de dikkati çeken Erakyol, yargılamanın askeri yargıya taşınmasını ve askeri konularda uzman bir bilirkişinin mahkeme salonunda hazır bulundurulmasını talep etti. 

Kurban Bayramı'nın ilk günü olan 27 Kasımda tutuklandığını ve bu tarihin ailesi için ''kara gün'' olduğunu ifade eden Erakyol, ''Biz denizcilerin, denizciliğin sevdirilmesini kendilerine misyon edinmiş insanların kalkıp Uluç Reis denizaltısını bombalamaya çalışmayı düşünmeleri bize terstir. Bunu hiçbir şekilde kabul etmiyorum'' dedi. 

Kendilerine terörist muamelesi yapıldığını ve kendileriyle ilgili bilgilerin çarşaf çarşaf medyada yer aldığını söyleyen Erakyol, iddianamenin tamamen iftiralara dayalı olduğunu, düzmece ihbar mektuplarından oluştuğunu ve somut delillere dayanmadığını savundu. 

Erakyol, yargılamadaki eksiklikler nedeniyle ileride Türkiye'nin Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi'nin cezalarıyla karşılaşacağını öne sürdü. 

Bir soru üzerine Erakyol, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığında başka kuvvetlerden bir cephane bulunmasının mümkün olmadığını söyledi. 

Tutuksuz olarak da yargılanabileceklerine inandığını belirten Erakyol, tahliyesini talep etti. 

*TUTUKLU SANIK LEVENT GüLMEN* 
Duruşmada, bilgisayar ekranıyla duvara yansıtılmış barkovizyon eşliğinde savunmasını okuyan tutuklu sanıklardan Albay Levent Gülmen de Deniz Kuvvetleri'nin ilk istihbarat subaylarından biri olduğunu belirterek, ''Terör örgütü üyesi olmak suçuyla itham edilmemi şiddet ve nefretle kınıyorum, reddediyorum. Böyle bir yapılanmada yer almadım. Bilgim de yoktur'' dedi. 

Savunmasında, iddianamedeki kendisine yönelik suçlamalara işaret eden Gülmen, 24 Mayıs 2009 tarihli ihbar mailinde eylem planında görev aldığına dair tek bir satır olmamasına rağmen iddianamede neden bu şekilde yer aldığını anlayamadığını söyledi. Gülmen, bu konunun savcılığa sorulmasını istedi. 

*''AMAü, BAşARILI PERSONELİN YüKSELMESİNE MANİ OLMAK''* 
Gülmen, ihbar mektupları ve ''Kafes Eylem Planı'' iddiasına ilişkin belgelerde çok sayıda subay ve astsubayın adları ile bilgilerinin yer aldığını belirterek, şöyle konuştu: ''Kimin tarafından yapıldığı belli olmayan, ancak hazırlanma amacının özellikle Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı içerisinde başarılı ve geleceği parlak personelin yükselmesine mani olmak olduğunu değerlendirdiğim bu belgede bazı ip uçlarının varlığına işaret etmek istiyorum. 

24 Mayıs 2009 tarihli emaildeki ihbar notunda adım geçiyor. Not diye son satırın dışında geri kalan tüm kişisel bilgiler, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Personel Bilgi Sisteminde (PERBİLSİS) aynen yer almaktadır. Bunun en büyük kanıtı ise PERBİLSİS'te her personel için girilmesi zorunlu bulunan bilgiler başlığında iki adet email adresi yer almaktadır. İhbar mailinin ekindeki cetvelde de PERBİLSİS'e girdiğimiz mail adreslerinin harfiyen aynısının yer aldığı görülmektedir. Bunun anlamı, bu cetveli hazırlayan her kim ya da kimlerse, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Bilgi Sistemi veya Personel Başkanlığında bu bilgilere nüfuz etme yetkisi bulunan elemanlardan olduğu gerçeğidir.'' 

Gülmen, ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Muzaffer Tekin'i tanıdığını ve Tekin'in kendisine askerlik sevgisini aşıladığını anlatarak, özellikle Kıbrıs Barış Harekatı'nda gösterdiği başarı nedeniyle karamanlık madalyasıyla ödüllendirilen Tekin'de telefon numarasının bulunmasının kendisi için şeref olduğunu kaydetti. 

''Muzaffer Tekin'i aramam suçsa, verilecek cezaya şimdiden razıyım'' diyen Gülmen, suç teşkil eden şeyin telefonda görüşme sayısı değil, görüşmelerin içeriği olması gerektiğini savundu. 

İddianamede 14 kez görüştüğü öne sürülen Fatma Sibel Yüksel'i de hiç tanımadığını ve tanımadığı biriyle 14 kez görüşmesinin mantık dışı olduğunu vurgulayan Gülmen, kovuşturma ve soruşturmada adı geçen Erbay üolakoğlu'nun ifadesinin alınmadığını, üolakoğlu'nun savcı tarafından korunduğunu savundu. 

Soruşturma savcılığının, polis raporlarını olduğu gibi kabul ederek iddianame hazırladığını öne süren Gülmen, kendisine suç olarak yöneltilen ''gayrimüslimleri tehdit'' mektuplarında geçen ifadelerin suç teşkil etmediğini öne sürdü. 

Gülmen, suç unsuru olarak karşılarına çıkarılan mektupların ilk kez 14 Mayıs 2007'de okul müdürü olan Mari Nalcı tarafından emniyete ihbar edildiğini, mektubu yazdığı iddia edilen Temel Malatyalı'nın bulunamadığını ve bu tarihten 2 yıl sonra mektubun içeriğinden bahsedilerek tehlike olarak ortaya konulduğunu söyledi. 

Levent Gülmen, ''Ne olduğu bilinmeyen bir CD'de adım geçiyor diye 7 aydır tutuklu bulunmaktayım. Bir an önce tutukluluğumun kaldırılmasına ve beraatıma karar verilmesini talep ediyorum'' dedi. 

*TARAF AVUKATLARININ TARTIşMASI* 
İfadesini tamamlayan Gülmen'e, duruşmada müdahilliği kabul edilen Agos Gazetesi avukatlarından Fethiye üetin bazı sorular yöneltti. 

üetin'in, ''İfadelerinizde belirttiğiniz Erbay üolakoğlu ile değişik zamanlarda nerelerde görev yaptınız?'' sorusu üzerine Gülmen, üolakoğlu ile 2004'ten 2006'ya kadar çalıştığı Amfi Tugay Komutanlığında tanıştığını ve üolakoğlu'nun 2005'te oraya geldiğini söyledi. 

Avukat üetin'in ''üolakoğlu ile 129 kez telefonla görüşmüşsünüz. 'üolakoğlu'nun evleneceği Ukraynalı bir kadın meselesi yüzünden' demiştiniz. üolakoğlu o tarihlerde nerelerdeydi?'' diye sorması üzerine, bazı tutuksuz sanıkların avukatı Celal ülgen, özel hayatı ilgilendirdiği gerekçesiyle bu soruya itiraz etti. 

üetin'in, bazı bağlantılar gerekçesiyle bu soruyu sormak zorunda olduğunu ve üolakoğlu'nun görev yerini öğrenmek istediğini belirtmesinden sonra bazı sanıklar da müdahil avukatlarına sözlü müdahalede bulundu. Müdahil avukatlarınca bu durum, Mahkeme Başkanı Vedat Yılmazabdurrahmanoğlu'na şikayet edildi. 

Yılmazabdurrahmanoğlu da sanık, sanık avukatları ve müdahil avukatlarına sakin olmaları konusunda uyarıda bulundu. 

Söz alan Cumhuriyet Savcısı Nuri Ahmet Saraç da sorunun özel hayatı ilgilendirdiğini ve kabul edilmemesi gerektiğini söyledi. 

Sanık avukatlarının, ''Bu davayı uzatmak niyetindeler. üolakoğlu'nun görev yerini Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığına sorsunlar'' demesi üzerine söz alan müdahil avukatı Bahri Belen, sanık avukatlarına müdahil avukatlarının yasa tarafından belirlenmiş soru sorma usulünü anlattı. 

Bu hatırlatma üzerine oturduğu yerden ''Sizden hukuk mu öğreneceğiz?'' diye bağıran sanık Feyyaz üğütçü'nün avukatı Yağız Ali Dağlı'ya da yanıt veren Belen, ''Evet, bilmediğiniz zaman öğreneceksiniz. Hepimiz 100 yaşına kadar hukuk öğreneceğiz'' diye bağırdı. 

Kısa süreli tartışmanın ardından savcı Saraç, sanık Gülmen'e, ''Neden böyle bir operasyona siz maruz kaldınız?'' diye sordu. 

Sanık Gülmen de 7 yıldır istihbarat birimlerinde çalıştığını belirterek, TSK'ya karşı açıkça bir husumet bulunduğunu ve bunun kişisel kanaati olduğunu aktardı. 

Gülmen, ''İçimizde maalesef sütü bozuk, gözü yerde dolaşan bazı arkadaşlarımızın varlığından da şüpheliyim. Bu şahısların bu oyuna dahil edilerek figüran olarak kullanıldığı kanaatindeyim. Buna inanıyorum. Sistemden nemalanmayan şahısların kullanıldığına inanıyorum'' dedi. 

Aydınlık Dergisi'nden kendisiyle ilgili bir haberi mahkeme heyetine sunarak, ''Başkalarının canını acıttığım için bu davada yer aldığıma inanıyorum'' diyen Gülmen, tahliyesini talep etti. 

*''BU DAVA NEDENİYLE SANIKLAR TERFİ EDEMEYECEK. KOMPLOCULARIN ASIL HEDEFİ BUDUR''* 
''Kafes Eylem Planı'' davasının tutuklu sanığı Deniz Kurmay Yarbay Halil üzsaraç, iddia edilen planın bir komplo olduğunu ileri sürerek, ''Bu dava nedeniyle tutuklu ve tutuksuz sanıklar terfi edemeyecek. Komplocuların asıl hedefi budur'' dedi. 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada savunmasını yapan üzsaraç, ''meçhulden gelen iddialar ciddiye alınarak tutuklanmasını ve 7 aydır tutuklu olmasını iyi niyet olarak görmediğini'' söyledi. 

''Kuru gürültülerin savunacak bir tarafı yok. 7 aydır tutuklu olduğum için ıkına sıkıla mecburen bir şeyler söylüyorum'' diyen üzsaraç, ''Kafes Eylem Planı''nın çıktığı iddia edilen Levent Bektaş'ı tanımadığını, Bektaş'ın kendisi için ''elalem'' olduğunu kaydetti. 

üzsaraç, Bektaş'tan elde edildiği ileri sürülen DVD'deki ''saçmalıklar'' nedeniyle bir sürü deniz subayının mahkeme huzuruna getirildiğini, tutuklu yargılandıklarını ifade etti. 

Söz konusu CD ve DVD'lere el konulurken kopyalarının alınmadığını dile getiren üzsaraç, ''Yasaya aykırı olarak delil toplayan polislere güven duyabilirsiniz? Benim güvenim yok. Polisten ziyade silah arkadaşlarıma daha çok güvenirim. Bizler dürüst yetiştik. Huyumuz, suyumuz benzer. Haksızlık kaygısından ne polislere ne de savcılara güvenimiz kalıyor'' diye konuştu. 

üzsaraç, sahte olduğunu iddia ettiği planın ne orijinalı ne de fotokopisi olduğunu belirterek, bu planın da Türkiye'de son yıllarda görülen komplolardan biri olduğunu savundu. 

Sahte olduğunu belirttiği ''Kafes Eylem Planı''nı hazırlayanlara hakaret eden üzsaraç, şöyle devam etti: 

''Asker bunun sahte olduğunu anlıyor ama sizler askeri kuralları bilmediğiniz için anlayamıyorsunuz. Planda sadece kuru kuru eylem anlatılmaz. Ayrıntıları da yer alır. üzel savcılar, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin gerçek planlarını görmediler. Bu dava nedeniyle tutuklu ve tutuksuz sanıklar terfi edemeyecek. Komplocuların asıl hedefi budur.'' 

*''PLAN HAZIRLAMAK İüİN EğİTİM ALDIM''* 
Planda imzası bulunanların kendisinden alt rütbede olduğunu, astların üstlere emir veremeyeceğini ifade eden üzsaraç, kendisinden kıdemsiz durumda olan sanıkların emir vermesinin de kendisini bağlayamayacağını anlattı. 

Habersiz olduğu ve kendisine tebliğ edilmeyen plandan da sorumlu tutulamayacağını dile getiren üzsaraç, ''TSK'da planları kurmay subaylar hazırlar. Plan hazırlayanlar eğitim alır, bu alanda yetiştirilirler. Bunlardan biri de benim. Bu iddia edilen plan da kurmay olmayan subaylar tarafından hazırlanmıştır. Kurmay olmayan subaylar, kurmay subaylar varken plan hazırlayıp altına imza atmaz. Bu planı yürürlüğe koyan bir emir de yok. Eyleme geçmemiş bir plandır'' diye konuştu. 

üzsaraç, tahliyesini talep etti. 

*AVUKATLARIN ''GEN'' TARTIşMASI* 
Savunmasını tamamlayan üzsaraç, davanın müdahil avukatlarından Fethiye üetin'in, ''İddianamede 2. hücre lideri olarak görünüyorsunuz. Metin Samancı'yı tanıyor musunuz?'' şeklindeki sorusu üzerine, Samancı'yı aynı karargahta görev yaptıkları için tanıdığını ama hangi tarihlerde birlikte çalıştıklarını hatırlamadığını söyledi. üetin'in, ''İddianamede, 'özel plan hücre' ibaresi var. ürgütlenme TSK'nın geleneğinde mi var?'' şeklindeki sorusuna, sanıkların avukatlarından Celal ülgen itiraz etti. 

ülgen'in, ''TSK'nın geninde mi var?' diyorsunuz. Bu sizin geninizde mi var acaba?'' demesi üzerine üetin de ''Siz ne demek istiyorsunuz? Açıklamak zorundasınız. Sorum bitmeden müdahale etmeyin. Ben 'gelenek' dedim'' şeklinde konuştu. 

Avukatların tartışması üzerine Mahkeme Başkanı Vedat Yılmazabdurrahmanoğlu, taraf avukatlarını uyararak, bugünkü duruşmanın bittiğini söyledi. 

Duruşmaya 17 ve 18 Haziranda devam edilecek. 

*(AA)*

----------


## bozok

*KüKSAL şENGüN’üN BAşINA BUNLAR NEDEN GELDİ*



14.06.2010 01:36 

İsrail ile yaşanan gerilim gündemi belirlese de geçen haftanın önemli maddelerinden biri kuşkusuz Ergenekon Davası Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün’ün başına gelenlerdi.

Kısaca neler olduğunu özetlersek...

Eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay’ın da gözaltına alındığı son Ergenekon Operasyonu’nda basına yansıyanlara göre savcılık, *kadın avukat T.B.’yi Köksal şengün’ü cinselliğini etkilemekle* itham ediyor ve bu nedenle sorguluyordu. Buna kanıt olarak Köksal şengün’e ait olduğu iddia edilen bazı dinlemeler geçen hafta basına sızdırıldı. 

İsterseniz size Köksal şengün’ün başına bunların neden geldiğini soru işareti kalmayacak şekilde anlatalım...

*1.* Ergenekon Davası’nı izlemeye gidenler tüm sanıkların Köksal şengün’e saygısını açık bir şekilde gözlemliyor. Köksal şengün, çağdaş bir hukukçu olarak yargılanan herkesin hakkına saygılı davranıyor. Sanıklar, Köksal şengün’e bir benzetmeyle söyleyecek olursak *“Hulusi Kentmen”* muamelesi yapıyor. Hatta kendi aralarında şengün’e *“Köksal Baba”* diye hitap ediyor.

*2.* Köksal şengün, pek çok sanığın kuvvetli suç şüphesi olmadığı halde tutuklu yargılanmasını doğru bulmuyor. *2. Ergenekon İddianamesinin 37 tutuklu sanığından 24’ü için tahliye talep eden* şengün’ün bu talebi heyetteki diğer iki hakim tarafından kabul görmedi. 4. İddianamede şengün, *3 tutuklunun ikisi için tahliye isterken, 1. iddianamede de sanıkların üçte ikisi için tahliye talebinde bulundu.* Ancak tüm tahliyelere diğer mahkeme üyeleri itiraz ettiği için bu talep gerçekleşmedi. Köksal şengün’ün bu durumu nedeniyle mahkeme için kullanılan* “ikiye bir mahkemesi”* ifadesi genel kabul gördü.

3. Genel olarak siyasi iktidara yakın kesimler sanıklar için şimdiden “suçlu” ön kabulü yapmış durumda. Hükümete yakın kesimler ve başta cemaat medyası sanıklar için yargılamayı bile lüks olarak görüyor. Belki de seçimden önce dava üzerinden bir zafer elde etmek istiyor. Ancak Köksal şengün’ün hukuki prosedürde ısrar etmesi bu kesim tarafından tepkiyle karşılanıyor.

4. Bu nedenle uzun bir süredir Köksal şengün, verdiği kararlarla yandaş medyanın hedefi haline gelmişti. şengün’ün kararları bu medya tarafından* “Köksal şengün’den şaşırtan Karar”* şeklindeki başlıklarla veriliyordu.

5. şimdi mahkemede yaşanan önemli bir olaya geçelim...

Kimin yargıladığı kimin yargılandığı adeta belirsiz olan bu mahkemede sanıklar ve avukatlar oldukça sert savunmalar yapıyor. 2. Ergenekon Davası’nın 61. celsesinde Savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, bu savunmalardan birinin ardından söz alarak oldukça ilginç olan şu sözleri söyledi: “Kanun koyucu, duruşmalar sırasında bir suç işlenmesini, Mahkemeye saygısızlık yapılmasını önlemek istemiştir. Buna karşılık en başta iddia makamındaki Cumhuriyet savcılarına yönelik olmak üzere Türk Ceza Kanunu tanımlamasına göre duruşmalar sırasında Hakaret, Tehdit, İftira, Devletin Kurum Ve Organlarını Aşağılama gibi açıkça suç oluşturabilecek sözler söylenmektedir. Yargılamanın başından itibaren bu konu iddia makamı olarak dile getirilmiştir. Suç oluşturan eylemler asla savunma hakkı sınırlarında kabul edilemez. *Savunmayı da güçlendirmeyeceği açık olan bu tutumun, bir engelleme söz konusu olmadığından bazı sanık ve müdafilerince kasıtlı olarak ve ısrarla sürdürüldüğü gözlenmektedir. şimdiye kadarki Mahkeme uygulaması dikkate alınarak bir süredir Mahkemenin suç duyurusunda bulunulmasına karar vermesi talep edilmemektedir. Ancak duruşma tutanakları tanzim edildiğinde suç oluşturan her bir eylem için Cumhuriyet savcılığı olarak re’sen işlem yapılacağını bildiriyoruz.”* (2. Ergenekon Davası, mahkeme tutanakları, 61. celse, sayfa 91)

Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, bir bölümünü aktardığım konuşmasında da Köksal şengün’ü sanıkların savcıları hedef alan konuşmalarını engellemediği için eleştiriyor ve eğer şengül engellemezse savcılar tarafından işlem yapılacağını söylüyordu. Acaba Savcı Pekgüzel, Başkan şengün’ü tehdit mi ediyordu?

6. Nitekim bu sözler bir tehdit olarak algılanmış olacak ki Davanın 65. celsesinde söz alan Avukat Celal ülgen Pekgüzel’in sözleri için şunları söylüyordu: “Sayın Cumhuriyet savcıları, sanık aynı zamanda avukat olan Emcet Abi’nin de belirttiği gibi çok ilginç gelen ve savunma hakkına savunmaya tehdit içeren bir takım taleplerde ve istemlerde bulundu bu arada *Sayın mahkemeyi de bir yerde tehdit etmekten kendisini alamadı. Sayın mahkemeye dedi ki bundan sonra siz bunları açıklamaz bunları tespit etmezseniz sizin hakkınızda da suç duyurusunda bulunurum, dedi.”* (2. Ergenekon Davası, 65. celse tutanakları, sayfa 54)

Yine aynı duruşmada söz alan Avukat Ahmet üörtoğlu aynı konuşma hakkında şunları söyledi: “Türkiye Cumhuriyet mahkemelerinin hiç birinde 7 Mayıs 2010 tarihindeki gibi iddia makamının *savunmayı ve mahkemeyi tehdit etme cüretinde bulunduğunu ben görmedim. Bir Yargıtay daire başkanının yazdığı hukuki bir emsal kararları içeren bir mahkemeden alıntı yapmak suretiyle açıkça kendi adıma kendilerine de dile getirdiğim birçok rahat söylüyorum bizi tehdit etti.”* (2. Ergenekon Davası, 65. celse tutanakları, sayfa 61)

Avukat Hasan Fehmi Demir de üörtoğlu ve ülgen ile aynı kanıdaydı: “Bu davanın bu şeklide sürdürülebilmesinin olanaksız olduğunu Cumhuriyet savcıları da görmüş olmalılar ki son çare olarak heyetinizi tehdit denebilecek en azından bizim öyle algıladığımız bir alıntıyı okuma ihtiyacı duymaktadırlar.”

7. Kısacası Cumhuriyet tarihinde görülmemiş şekilde bir davada *yargıç heyetinin başındaki ismin savcı tarafından tehdit edildiği* iddia ediliyordu. Bu celsenin tarihi ise 7 Mayıs 2010 idi.

8. Bu olayın üzerinden 3 hafta sonra, 1 Haziran’da eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay *“adil yargılamayı etkileme”* iddiasıyla gözaltına alındı. Oktay ile beraber bir dizi avukat da gözaltına alındı. Gözaltına alınanlar arasında Ergenekon Davası savcıları tarafından “Ergenekon Davası Hakimi Köksal şengün’ü kadınlığını kullanarak etki altında tutma ithamı ile sorgulanan avukat T.B. de vardı.

9. Savcıların sorduğu soruların soruşturmanın gizliliği nedeniyle yayınlanması kesinlikle yasak. Ancak yandaş medyaya birileri savcının odasında yaşananları sızdırmıştı. Yayınlayanlar da bu yasağı çiğnemenin kendilerine bir bedele mal olmayacağını düşünmüş olacaklar ki bu konuda bir tereddüt görmediler. üstelik avukat T.B. ve Köksal şengün’ün aile mahremiyetini hiçe saydılar.

10. Peki bu bilgileri kim sızdırdı? Emniyet teşkilatı savcılara şüpheliler hakkında soruşturma için gerekli bilgi ve belgeleri veriyordu. Sorgu odasında sorguyu yapan savcılar, ellerindeki suç karineleriyle şüphelinin ifadesini alıyor ve bunu muhafaza ediyordu. Kısacası savcılık soruşturmasında yaşananlar ya sanık ya da savcılık makamından sızabilirdi.* Bir sanığın hukuken kendi aleyhinde ve aile mahremiyetini hiçe sayan bilgileri bizzat kendisinin sızdırmasının mantık dışı olduğu aşikar. Bu durumda geriye tek bir ihtimal kalıyordu.*

11. Köksal şengün örtülü bir dille o ihtimali dile getirdi. şengün 8 Haziran günü basında kendisi hakkında çıkan ithamlardan ötürü şunları söyledi: “üok ağır şeyler de söylerim ama yeri ve zamanı değil. Ayrıca terbiyem de müsaade etmez. *Aslında kurt içimizde, dışarıda değil.* Aslında böyle yapılarak soruşturma yönlendiriliyor . Basına falan şey yapmaya gerek yok, basına servis yapan belli gruplar var. *Basın gidip de kasayı açıp da çıkarmıyor bunları.”* şengün’ün *“kurt içimizde”* dediği ve *“kasayı basın açıp çıkarmıyor”* diyerek soruşturma bilgilerini basına verenlere dikkat çektiği konuşma davayı esasında yönlendirmek isteyen esas eli göstermesi bakımından önemliydi.

12. Köksal şengün yaşananlar ile ilgili tıpkı Deniz Baykal örneğinde olduğu gibi hükümeti de sorumlu tuttu. İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı’nın, Yargıtay üyelerinin, Ağır Ceza hakimlerinin telefonlarının dinlenmesini yalnızca savcıların keyfiyetine bağlamıyordu. Kısacası şengün *hükümet eliyle yargıda yapılan operasyonu görüyordu. Yargı içinde de bunun taraftarları olduğunu tahlil ediyordu. Nihayetinde bu operasyonun hedefinde kendisinin olduğunun da farkındaydı.*

13. Peki Köksal şengün’den bu komployu yapanlar ne istiyorlar? Elbette tek bir şey.... *Davadan çekilmesini.* Nitekim yandaş medya, şengün’ün davadan çekilmesi için bir kampanya başlattı. Köksal şengün’ün son olarak Doğu Perinçek hakkında da tahliye talep etmesi bardağı taşırdı (Elbette bu talep de iki karşı oyla reddedildi). *Bu davanın ısrarcı savunucuları, Ergenekon’un baş aktörü saydıkları birkaç isimden biri olan Perinçek’in tahliyesini savunan bir hakimle artık bu davanın ciddiyetinin kalmayacağını düşünüyor.* Bu nedenle şengün, hukuk konusunda ne kadar ısrarcı olursa siyaset, yargı ve medya içindeki hükümete yakın oluşumlar o kadar yüksek sesle *“çekil”* diyecek.

*Barış Terkoğlu*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Dokuz hakim Haberal'a tazminat ödeyecek* 

**

16.06.2010 - 08:05* / Gazeteport*

*Yargıtay, Ergenekon davasından tutuklu bulunan Prof. Dr. Haberal’ın, “sorgusunda sorulan 180 sorunun hiç birinin terör örgütü kurmak ve yönetmekle ilgili olmadığı, buna rağmen tahliyesine karar verilmediği” gerekçesiyle açtığı davada, 9 hakimi 1500’er lira tazminat ödemeye mahkÃ»m etti. Hakimler kararı temyiz edebilecek.* 

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında 17 Nisan 2009’da tutuklanan Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, kendisini kasten tahliye etmediklerini öne sürüp, 20’şer bin liralık tazminat davası açtığı ikisi ağır ceza mahkemesi başkanı, 9 hakimden 1500’er lira tazminat kazandı. Tazminat kararını Yargıtay 4. Hukuk Dairesi verdi. Haberal’ın avukatları Serdar üzersin ve Efsun ünal, Mart ayında özel yetkili mahkemeler İstanbul 9. Ağır Ceza’nın Başkanı Nurettin Ak ve 2 üyesi, 12. Ağır Ceza’nın Başkanı Vedat Yılmaz Abdurrahmanoğlu ve 2 üyesi ile 10. Ağır Ceza’nın 2 üyesinden davacı oldu. Haberal, tutuklama kararını veren 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin 2 üyesinden davacı olurken tahliyesi yönünde oy kullanan Başkan Erkan Canak ile 10. Ağır Ceza Başkanı Zafer Başkurt’tan davacı olmadı. 



Hakimlerin 1. sınıf olması nedeniyle dava, Yargıtay 4. Hukuk Dairesi’nde görüldü. Davanın kararla sonuçlanan 8 Haziran’daki oturumda söz alan Serdar üzersin, hakimlerin verdikleri kararların gerekçelerinin yazılmadığını, soyut ifadeler içerdiğini, hakimin reddi müessesesinin CMUK’a aykırı olarak uygulandığını, bugüne kadar bu itirazın 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde reddedildiğini ve tamamında başkanın muhalif olduğunu söyledi. üzersin, 5 kez cumhuriyet savcısının da tahliye isteminde bulunduğunu, sürekli olarak 2 üyenin gerekçesiz bir şekilde tutukluluğun devamına karar verdiğini, böyle bir durumun 4. Ceza Dairesi’nin bir kararında görevi kötüye kullanmak olarak nitelendirildiğini anlattı. Haberal’a sorgusunda 180 soru sorulduğunu, bunlar içinde terör örgütü kurmak ve yönetmekle ilgili hiç bir soru bulunmadığını, tahliye isteminin reddine ilişkin kararlarda, delillerin karartılmak ve kaçma şüphesinden söz edildiğini belirten üzersin, müvekkilinin ani ölüm riski taşıdığını, kaçma delilleri karartma şüphesinden söz edilemeyeceğini söyledi. Ayrıca tahliye isteminin reddinde eşitlik ilkesine de aykırı davranıldığını, bazı dosyalarda sağlık nedeniyle tahliye kararları verildiği belirtti. Serdar üzersin, Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi’nin aynı mahiyette olan kararlarını, müvekkilinin savunmalarını içeren dilekçesini ve 4. Ceza Dairesi’nin bir kararını da mahkemeye sundu. 

Avukat Efsun ünal da CMUK’un 34, 230 ve 101/2 maddelerine uyulmadığını, bu maddelerin emredici nitelikte olup takdire yer bırakmadığını, bu maddelere aykırı biçimde tutuklama kararı verildiğini belirtti. Başkan ülkü Aydın ile üyeler Mustafa Kıcalıoğlu, Sadık Demircioğlu, Sema Bellek, Ayşe Tartıcı üevikbaş’tan oluşan Yargıtay 4. Hukuk Dairesi heyeti, davayı kısmen kabul ederek, hakimler Resul üakır, Rüstem Eryılmaz, Mehmet Faik Saban, Nurettin Ak (9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı), İdris Asan, Yakup Hakan Günay, Kemal Can, Vedat Yılmaz Abdurrahmanoğlu (İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı), Ali Efendi Peksak’ın Mehmet Haberal’a 1500’er lira manevi tazminat ödemesine hükmetti. Oyçokluğuyla verilen bu kararı hakimler temyiz edebilecek.

...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da eksen kayması* 



16.06.2010 - 10:06 */ Gazeteport*

*Ergenekon'da etki dalgası operasyonunda eski Adalet Bakanı ve çok az kimsenin bildiği özelliği ile alevi dedesi Seyfi Oktay'ın gözaltına alınması ile hükümete yakın yayın organlarında çıkan telefon görüşme tutanakları, eksen kayması yaşandığını gösteriyor.*

*GAZETEPORT/İSTANBUL -* Seyfi Oktay'ın, Anayasa Mahkemesi üyesi Fulya Kantarcıoğlu'ndan eski CHP lideri Deniz Baykal'a, HSYK Başkanı Kadir üzbek'e kadar yaptığı ileri sürülen telefon görüşmeleri Ergenekon örgütünün faaliyetinden çok bir siyasi partinin kulis faaliyetlerinden ibaret olduğunu gösteriyor. 

Adaletin "CMUK Seyfi"si olarak bilinen Seyfi Oktay, Adalet Bakanlığı yaptığı dönemde Ceza Muhakemeleri Usul Kanununu çıkartarak 12 Eylül döneminin insan hakları ihlallerindeki izlerinin silinmesinde öncülük etmişti. Gözaltı süreleri terör suçları dışında iki güne indirilirken, şüphelilerin gözaltında avukatları ile görüşmeleri, ifadelerinin avukat huzurunda alınması CMUK ile getirilmişti. Yine gözaltına alınan şüphelilere avukat barolar tarafından avukat tahsis edilmesi, süphelilerin ailelerine gözaltına alındıklarını haber vermeleri bu yasa ile getirilmişti. İnsan haklarındaki bu iyileştirmeler o dönem için önemli bir gelişme sayılıyordu. Bu yüzden adı CMUK Seyfi olarak kalan Seyfi Oktay'ın adı yaklaşık yirmi yıl sonra yine gündeme geldi. 

*KAOS YARATACAğI İDDİA EDİLEN üRGüTE YARDIM* 
Ancak bu kez gündeme gelişi insan haklarında yapılan iyileştirmelerle olmadı Türkiye'deki azınlıklara yönelik eylemler düzenleyerek Türkiye'de kaos yaratmak isteyen bir örgütün tutuklu sanıklarını serbest bıraktırmak istediği iddiasıyla gündeme geldi. 

*ALEVİ DEDESİ ALEVİLERE KARşI İDDİASI* 
Bakanlık sıfatından önce gelen alevi dedesi kimliği ile alevi önderlere karşı yapılacak bombalı suikastlerle toplumda kaos çıkarmak isteyen bir örgütün tutuklu bulunan mensuplarını serbest bıraktırmak istediği iddia edildi. Gözaltında eski özel kaleminde çalıştığı ve gönül ilişkisinde bulunduğu iddia edilen eski bir kadın personeli hakkında sorulan sorular nedeniyle tansiyonunun yükseldiği ve hastaneye kaldırıldığı iddia edildi. Avukatlarının yaptığı itiraz üzerine hakkındaki gözaltı kararı kaldırıldı. Gözaltında iken kaldırıldığı hastanede tıkalı olduğu belirlenen bir kalp damarına stent takılarak tedavi edildi. 

*TELEFON GüRüşMELERİNDE ORTAYA üIKAN EKSEN KAYMASI* 
Ergenekon yargı sürecini etkiledikleri iddiasıyla gözaltına alınan Seyfi Oktay'ın Anayasa Mahkemesi üyesi Fulya Kantarcıoğlu, HSYK Başkanı Kadir üzbek ve Deniz Baykal ile yaptığı telefon görüşmeleri soruşturmanın gizliliğine rağmen hükümete yakın gazetelerde yayınlanmaya başladı. Yapıldığı iddia edilen telefon görüşmelerinde, bir terör örgütünün üyelerini kurtarmak yerine, eski CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal'ın, AK Parti hükümetinin değiştirmek istediği Anayasa Değişiklik paketinin iptali için Anayasa Mahkemesine yapılan başvuru ile ile ilgili kulis faaliyetleri olduğu hemen dikkat çekiyordu. Ancak bu görüşmeler var olduğu iddia edilen Ergenekon örgütünün tutuklu üyelerini kurtarmak için yapıldığı iddia ediliyordu. 

*İşte o görüşmelerden bazıları;* 

5 Mayıs'ta Oktay ile Kantarcıoğlu arasında geçen görüşme:
*OKTAY:* şimdi bu Anayasa Mahkemesi, eee anayasa maddesini iptal etme kararları 3'te 2 çoğunlukla mı alınıyor?
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Eee evet 7 oy gerekiyor, şimdi eee tabii biz şey bakımından biliyorsunuz, usul bakımı yani şekil bakımından şey yapıyoruz. Ondan sonra ...diyoruz, eee yani daha önceki kararlarımız zaten o şeyle ilgili de var, türbanla ilgili biliyorsunuz.
*OKTAY:* Tabii evet evet.
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Ee ondan sonra eee o şekilde.
*OKTAY:* Bu 3'te 2 çoğunlukla oluyor di mi 7. Ben bunu atlamışım eee yani 6'ya 5 çoğunlukla sanıyordum.
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Hayır.
*OKTAY:* Anayasa değişikliği...
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Evet evet anayasa değişikliği bizim.
*OKTAY:* Peki yürütmeyi durdurma kararı olursa o da mı 3'te 2 çoğunluğa tabi?
*KANTARCIOğLU:* şimdi tabii biz eee yd kararı vermedik ama şimdi yd bizim tabii içtihatla şey yaptığımız bir şey, biliyorsunuz. Oluşturduğumuz bir şey, eee mesela siyasi parti kapatma davalarında eee mesela delillerin oylanmasını da biz nitelikli çoğunlukla yapıyoruz, yani onda da eee nitelikli çoğunlukla.
*OKTAY:* 3'te 2 çoğunlukla...
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Hı hı kapatma kararı nitelikli çoğunlukla oluyor, öyleyse davanın içindeki yani şimdi yd kararı da bu şeyin içinde olduğuna göre ama ... İçtihat şey yapar kurar, o konuda bilmiyorum biz hep şey yaptık onları ee yani esası ile birlikte yaptık, yd'yi hiç hatırlamıyorum. Onun için tabii ne zaman dava açarlar nasıl bir şey olur
*OKTAY:* Hayır, ayrı tabii yani sadece ben, soyut olarak şey diyorum, yani bu anayasa değişikliklerinde ben 6'ya 5 diye düşünüyordum, demek ki yanılmışım, eee nitelikli çoğunluk 7'ye 4'le oluyor demek ki, anayasa değişikliğinin iptali.
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Evet, onu da eee biz 7'ye 4, eee zaten yani şimdiye kadar da eee 7 oyla da hiç olmadı, yani daha fazla oy çoğunluğuyla oldu. Onun için eee yani o konuda da bir şey çıkmadı zaten yani 7'ye 4 sınırı filan eeee...
*OKTAY:* Konu olmadı diyorsunuz, evet.
*KANTARCIOğLU:* şimdi şeyde var sayın bakanım 149. Madde fıkrasında, eee Anayasa Mahkemesi salt çoğunluk ile karar verir, anayasa değişikliklerinde iptale ve siyasi parti davalarında kapatılmaya karar verebilmesi için 5'te 3 oy çoğunluğu şarttır diyor 149.
*OKTAY:* Hı hı hı, 149...
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Ordan kaynaklanıyor, ama eee biz bu anayasa değişikliklerinde şeyi de açtık hep 7 oyu, siyasi parti kapatmalarında yalnız en son davada 7 oy bulunamadığı için biliyorsunuz mahrumiyet cezasını şey.
Hazine yardımından mahrumiyet şeklinde, bi tek orda 7 oy sözkonusu yani sınır sözkonusu oldu, 7 bulunamadığı için, eeee 6'da kaldı kapatma oyu, bu yetki de 149. maddenin anayasanın ilk fıkrasından kaynaklanıyor, yani parti kapatma.
*OKTAY:* Hı hı, şimdi yürütmeyi durdurmak için özel bir hüküm yok.
*KANTARCIOğLU:* üzel bir hüküm yok, çünkü anayasada yd yok. Bu itibarla biz onu tabii eee içtihatla uygulamaya soktuğumuz artık gerçi yani içtihatla da olsa Anayasa Mahkemesi...
*OKTAY:* Evet, şimdi bu konuda da mı içtihat gerekli, yani
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Eee ... üyle bir şey olursa burda da kaç oyla yd'nin durdurulması sözkonusu olursa karar verileceği herhalde tartışılması gerekir, ilk aşamasında bunu tartışıp tartışmadığımızı hiç hatırlamıyorum doğrusu.
*OKTAY:* Anladım tartışma konusu diyorsunuz
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Yani gözümden kaçtı mı ya da hafızamı şu anda.. Ama anayasa değişiklikleri konusunda bir olmadı, yani yd konusunda bir şey oy oranı konusunda hatırlamıyorum ama şey nedir o eee esas karar 7'ye 4 olunca bu da onun içindeki karar ne düşünülür, nasıl bir içtihat olur tabii onu bilemiyorum, hatırlamıyorum yani tartıştığımızı, belki hafızam da yanıltıyor olabilir ama bir tek anayasa değişikliği biliyorsunuz.
*OKTAY:* Evet evet.
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Eee geçtiğimiz günlerde o da zaten 7'nin de üstünde bir oy çoğunluğuyla hep karar verdiğimiz için yd'sini de esastan kararı verdik yani o zaman da bi yd'ye karar vermeden esasını inceledik diye hatırlıyorum.
*OKTAY:* Hııı hııı, ama bu tartışılabilir diyorsunuz di mi?
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Evet hani bir yd verilecekse bu kaç olmalı, ama şeydeki uygulamamız siyasi partilerle ilgili oylamamız orada nitelikli çoğunluk aradığı için nihai oylamada, delillerin oylanmasında da nitelikli çoğunluk aradık yani 7 oyla bu delil kabul edilsin denenler de delil kabul edildi, 6'yı bulan da kabul edilmedi, ara oylamaları da hep nitelikli çoğunlukta yaptık ama burda nasıl olur onu tabii bilemiyorum, yani öyle bir uygulamamız da, var.
*OKTAY:* Ha delillerin delil olarak kabul edilmesi konusunda yd yine.
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Nitelikli çoğunluk arandı, birçok delil var, hangileri odak olmaya esas alınabilir oylamaları da yine nitelikli çoğunlukla oldu. Onu da o şekilde aradık.
*OKTAY:* Ben o eee konuşma metnini size ulaştırmaya çalışırım.
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Tabii çok memnun olurum, bi de efendim şöyle bir şey var, herkesin kim olursa olsun eğer belli konularda birikimleri varsa bunları paylaşmak lazım, eleştiri bile alınsa onun bir faydası var, bir yeni ufuk açıyor. İnsanların bilgiyi, birikimi kendilerine saklayacağına paylaşmaları, hem aydın Hem de kendimizi de bi yerde yenilemiş oluyoruz. Size kolaylıklar diliyorum.
*OKTAY:* üok teşekkürler, çok selamlar eee...
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Ben de Emine hanıma.

*OKTAY:* Sağolun, e özledik canım neyse şu yoğunluğunuz geçsin de böyle bir ya piknik mi yaparız evde mi yaparız birlikte olalım yani topluca.
*KANTARCIOğLU:* İnşaallah.
*OKTAY:* Diğer arkadaşları da alarak.
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Tabii, biz de çok isteriz. 

*SEYFİ OKTAY/DENİZ BAYKAL*
*OKTAY:* Efendim saygı sunuyorum, Seyfi Oktay,
*BAYKAL:* Selam Seyfi.
*OKTAY:* Efendim ben yanılmışım, 149'un ilk fıkrası öyle, hem parti kapatma
için hem de anayasa değişikliği için 3'te 2 gelmiş, eskiden böyle değildi.
*BAYKAL:* Peki şimdi kaç? 

*şİMDİ FULYA HANIM'LA KONUşTUM*
*OKTAY:* Son değişiklik, ancak yürütmeyi durdurma konusu da eee herhangi bir yasaya ve anayasaya dayalı değil, eee içtihatla şey yapıldı oluşturulmuştu, şimdi Fulya Hanımla konuştum ee bu sadece anayasa şey ee parti kapatma davasında önümüze gelen bir husustu diyor, biz delilleri takdir ederken, eee delillerin de kabulü veya reddini 3'te 2 çoğunlukla şey yaptık diyor, eee başka bir örnek de yok bu konuda, aslında yine 3'te 2'ye tabi olması gibi bi düşünce olabilir ama bu tartışılması gerekli bir konu
*BAYKAL:* O uygulama öyle olacak gibi gözüküyor, di mi?
*OKTAY:* Eee yani
*BAYKAL:* Delilleri 3'te 2 ile kabul ediyoruz.
*OKTAY:* Bu tartışma konusu olacak, ilk defa şeyimize geliyor diyor, ama bi de öyle diyor işte delilleri değerlendirirken onu da 3'te 2'ye şey yaptı diyor, nazar aldık diyor falan. 

*MORALLERİ NASIL, TEPKİ VAR MI?* 

*BAYKAL:* Nasıl moral?.. Tepki var mı?
*OKTAY:* Eee ben o konulara hiç girmedim.
*BAYKAL:* Ayrıca bir konuşursun. Ayrıca bir gözlem yaparsın.
*OKTAY:* Olur yaparım, o şey değil ee...
*BAYKAL :* Bu vesileyle telefonla ...
*OKTAY:* Hayır bizzat konuşmak lazım bu işi eee...
*BAYKAL:* Tabii o konuda bir hareketlenmek lazım.
*OKTAY:* Tabii tabii anlıyorum, evet.
*BAYKAL:* Peki.
*OKTAY:* Oldu çok saygılar sunuyorum, sağolun, yani görüşülecek bu.
*BAYKAL:* Hıı, nasıl?
*OKTAY:* Yani birkez daha görüşülecek o, yani yürütmeyi durdurma kararı.
*BAYKAL: ...* 3'te 2 ile değildir görüşülecek, evet tamam.
*OKTAY:* Evet oldu çok saygılar, sağolun iyi günler. 

*SEYFİ OKTAY/FULYA KANTARCIOğLU*
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Sayın bakanım ben Fulya. Sizi tekrar rahatsız ettim.
*OKTAY:* Estağfurullah efendim
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Bilgi olur mu acaba yani bilmek ister misiniz diye. şimdi bana sorduğunuz ilk aşamadaki yd'ydi di mi?
*OKTAY:* Evet.
*KANTARCIOğLU:* şimdi benim size sabah da söylediğim gibi karardan sonra yd kabullerimiz var, mesela en son o şeyde olduğu gibi, eşitlik ilkesinin iptali hani, ee türbanla ilgili kararda olduğu gibi.. Ama esas kararı verdikten sonra bir eee karar yayınlanıncaya kadar yd verdiğimiz için orda zaten oybirliğiyle onu tartışmıyoruz, tartışmamışız,
*OKTAY:* Hıı...
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Yani bize bir ilk aşamada gelir daha esas hakkındaki kararı vermeden kaç oy ile yd'ye karar vermemiz konusu bir tartışma yok. Bunlar şekil konusunda geldiği için hemen bir inceleme sorunu gibi bir yerde, eee hemen karara bağlanıyor ama kararın yazılması aşamasında yd'yi iki türlü yürürlüğün durdurulmasına karar veriyoruz, biz gelir gelmez karar verilinceye kadar, bi de karar verildikten sonra yayınlanıncaya kadarki süreyi de yd'de karara bağlayabiliyoruz, bizim bu verdiklerimiz karar sonra olduğu için. Oy birliği ile verilmiş olduğundan bi tartışma yok orda.
*OKTAY*: Anladım, ama karardan evvel 6'ya 5'le veriliyor
*KANTARCIOğLU: ...* Tartışmamışız ama orda da anayasa değişikliği olduğu için nitelikli çoğunluk aranır mı, aranmaz mıyı biz tartışmamışız, çünkü karardan sonra vermişiz o da oy birliği zaten yani karar iptal olduğu için, dolayısıyla böyle bir tartışma sözkonusu karar bile zaten 7'nin ee 4'ün üstünde olduğu için.
*OKTAY:* Evet tabii.
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Yani orda bir tartışma yok, gelir gelmez yd tartışılmamış.
*OKTAY:* Ama ilk aşamada henüz kararın niteliği belli olmadığı için.
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Yani kararın niteliğinden önce bi yd tartışması gündeme gelmediği, o konuda da bir rapor olmadığı çünkü şimdi bunlar öyle ki zaten siz konuyu incelediğinizde işe de girmiş oluyorsunuz, yd vereceğinize esastan karar vermek gerekebiliyor. O zaman hiç yürürlüğün durdurulmasında.
*OKTAY:* Evet
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Konunun özü ortaya çıkınca o zaman niçin yd verilsin, esasa girilerek verilebiliyor, çünkü o konudaki raporun da esas hakkındaki rapor kadar detaylı bir rapor olması gerektiriyor, böyle önemli bir konuda. E o rapor hazırlandıktan sonra da zaten artık yd'yi değil konuyla ilgili kararı veriyorsunuz,
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Ama karar yayınlanıncaya kadar yd'lerimiz var ama sizin sorduğunuz o değildi. Ben yine de bilgilendirmek için bu konuyu da ayrıca belirteyim diye tekrar aradım.
*OKTAY:* Sağolun çok zahmet oldu, çok teşekkürler.

*OKTAY:* şimdi önemli bir madde düştüüü, ben bunu sizinle tartışmak istemem de telefonda, önemli bir madde düştü.
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Evet.
*OKTAY:* şimdi iki tane önemli var, birisi geçti.
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Evet.

*OKTAY:* Ben tabii bunu notumu size gönderdiğim zaman göreceksiniz bu kuvvetler ayrılığı ilkesi ile tamamen ters yani eee zaten eee yürütme ve yasama tekelde, şimdi yargı da buna ekleniyor ve tabii rejimin sistematiği değişiyor, bütünüyle, yani eee İslam'da efendim işte egemenlik tecezzi etmez, bölünmez kuralına yaklaşma var burda tamamen.
*KANTARCIOğLU:* şimdi tabii bundan sonraki aşamaları bilmiyoruz.
*OKTAY:* Tabii tabii.
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Nasıl bir aşama gösterecek, ee ondan sonra bize gelir mi gelmez mi, tabi o konu da...
*OKTAY:* Tabii tabii, evet.
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Yine görüşürüz, ben saygı sunuyorum

*OKTAY:* Oldu çok saygılar sağolun çok, biraz rahatsız edeceğim herhalde bu ara sizi (gülüyor) oldu sağolun çok teşekkürler
*KANTARCIOğLU:* Estağfurullah, rica ederim, hoşçakalın

...

----------


## bozok

*Yargıtay Kararı AİHM'e Gidecek!*


 

*şimdi, Türkiye'de ilk kez bir dava sürecinde AİHM'e gidilirken, aynı zamanda Yargıtay'a da gidildi.*

HABERAL'ın avukatları aylarca hukuki bir gerekçe olmaksızın tutuklu bulunan 
kişilerin bugüne kadar başvurmadıkları bir yöntemle konuyu Yargıtay'a 
götürünce, özel yetkili mahkemelerin nasıl keyfi karar verdiği de ortaya 
çıktı. 

Diğer bir ifade ile Yargıtay 4. Hukuk Dairesi, AHİM'de devam eden adil 
yargılanmayla ilgili açtığım davaya içtihat oluşturdu. Türkiye'de aranan 
hukuk Yargıtay 4. Hukuk Dairesinde ortaya çıktı. 

Yargıtay kanun emri olmasına rağmen, tutukluluk kararı veren mahkemenin 
sanığı neden tutukladığını ve sonrasında yapılan tutukluluk kararına itirazı 
neden gerekçeli yazmadığını sorguladı. Sonuç da hakimlerin verdiği kararın 
Türk ceza kanununda var olan maddeleri ihlal ettiğine karar vererek, manevi 
tazminat ödemesine karar verdi. 

Aslında Yargıtay'ın verdiği karar, okuma yazma bilen vicdan sahibi herkesin 
ilgili maddeleri okuyunca karar verebileceği nitelikteydi. Maddeleri tek tek 
sıralamadan izah etmem gerekirse, bir kişi ne ile suçlandığını bilmesi için, 
iddia makamı o suçu delillendirmek, mahkeme ise o suça ilişkin varsa 
kararını gerekçeli olarak açıklamak zorundadır. Ama olmayan Ergenekon terör 
örgütü davasında bu basit anlaşılır açıklama ne polis, ne savcı ne de 
mahkeme tarafından hiçbir zaman yapılmadı. üstelik isnat edilen suç, Türk 
Ceza Kanununa göre en ağır yaptırımı olan terör suçu olmasına rağmen, 
yalvarma durumuna gelen *"suçumuz ne"* sorusuna hiçbir zaman yanıt 
bulunamadı. 

*Kısacası hukuk ile siyaset yapmanın bedelini ödedik.* 

şimdi, Türkiye'de ilk kez bir dava sürecinde AİHM'e gidilirken, aynı zamanda 
Yargıtay'a da gidildi. Yargıtay da AİHM'den önce karar verdi. Başka bir 
ifade ile Türk yargısı AİHM'den önce içtihat oluşturdu. Doğal olarak 
Yargıtay 4. Hukuk Dairesi kararı AİHM'e gidecek. Zaten davaya ilişkin 
kararları istemişlerdi. Sanırım dava yönünden bundan daha iyi bir gelişme 
olmazdı!.. *16 Haziran 2010* 



*Saygılarımla* 

*Muammer KARABULUT * 


16.06.2010 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*'Bu Komplonun Hedefi Terfiler'*

 

*üzsaraç: Bu dava nedeniyle tutuklu ve tutuksuz sanıklar terfi edemeyecek.*

''Kafes Eylem Planı'' davasının tutuklu sanığı Deniz Kurmay Yarbay Halil üzsaraç, iddia edilen planın bir komplo olduğunu ileri sürerek, ''Bu dava nedeniyle tutuklu ve tutuksuz sanıklar terfi edemeyecek. Komplocuların asıl hedefi budur'' dedi. 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada savunmasını yapan üzsaraç, ''meçhulden gelen iddialar ciddiye alınarak tutuklanmasını ve 7 aydır tutuklu olmasını iyi niyet olarak görmediğini'' söyledi. 

''Kuru gürültülerin savunacak bir tarafı yok. 7 aydır tutuklu olduğum için ıkına sıkıla mecburen bir şeyler söylüyorum'' diyen üzsaraç, ''Kafes Eylem Planı''nın çıktığı iddia edilen Levent Bektaş'ı tanımadığını, Bektaş'ın kendisi için ''elalem'' olduğunu kaydetti. 

üzsaraç, Bektaş'tan elde edildiği ileri sürülen DVD'deki ''saçmalıklar'' nedeniyle bir sürü deniz subayının mahkeme huzuruna getirildiğini, tutuklu yargılandıklarını ifade etti. 

Söz konusu CD ve DVD'lere el konulurken kopyalarının alınmadığını dile getiren üzsaraç, ''Yasaya aykırı olarak delil toplayan polislere güven duyabilirsiniz? Benim güvenim yok. Polisten ziyade silah arkadaşlarıma daha çok güvenirim. Bizler dürüst yetiştik. Huyumuz, suyumuz benzer. Haksızlık kaygısından ne polislere ne de savcılara güvenimiz kalıyor'' diye konuştu. 

üzsaraç, sahte olduğunu iddia ettiği planın ne orijinalı ne de fotokopisi olduğunu belirterek, bu planın da Türkiye'de son yıllarda görülen komplolardan biri olduğunu savundu. 

Sahte olduğunu belirttiği ''Kafes Eylem Planı''nı hazırlayanlara hakaret eden üzsaraç, şöyle devam etti: 

''Asker bunun sahte olduğunu anlıyor ama sizler askeri kuralları bilmediğiniz için anlayamıyorsunuz. Planda sadece kuru kuru eylem anlatılmaz. Ayrıntıları da yer alır. üzel savcılar, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin gerçek planlarını görmediler. Bu dava nedeniyle tutuklu ve tutuksuz sanıklar terfi edemeyecek. Komplocuların asıl hedefi budur.'' 

-''PLAN HAZIRLAMAK İüİN EğİTİM ALDIM''- 

Planda imzası bulunanların kendisinden alt rütbede olduğunu, astların üstlere emir veremeyeceğini ifade eden üzsaraç, kendisinden kıdemsiz durumda olan sanıkların emir vermesinin de kendisini bağlayamayacağını anlattı. 

Habersiz olduğu ve kendisine tebliğ edilmeyen plandan da sorumlu tutulamayacağını dile getiren üzsaraç, ''TSK'da planları kurmay subaylar hazırlar. Plan hazırlayanlar eğitim alır, bu alanda yetiştirilirler. Bunlardan biri de benim. Bu iddia edilen plan da kurmay olmayan subaylar tarafından hazırlanmıştır. Kurmay olmayan subaylar, kurmay subaylar varken plan hazırlayıp altına imza atmaz. Bu planı yürürlüğe koyan bir emir de yok. Eyleme geçmemiş bir plandır'' diye konuştu. 

üzsaraç, tahliyesini talep etti. 

-AVUKATLARIN ''GEN'' TARTIşMASI- 

Savunmasını tamamlayan üzsaraç, davanın müdahil avukatlarından Fethiye üetin'in, ''İddianamede 2. hücre lideri olarak görünüyorsunuz. Metin Samancı'yı tanıyor musunuz?'' şeklindeki sorusu üzerine, Samancı'yı aynı karargahta görev yaptıkları için tanıdığını ama hangi tarihlerde birlikte çalıştıklarını hatırlamadığını söyledi. 

üetin'in, ''İddianamede, 'özel plan hücre' ibaresi var. ürgütlenme TSK'nın geleneğinde mi var?'' şeklindeki sorusuna, sanıkların avukatlarından Celal ülgen itiraz etti. 

ülgen'in, ''TSK'nın geninde mi var?' diyorsunuz. Bu sizin geninizde mi var acaba?'' demesi üzerine üetin de ''Siz ne demek istiyorsunuz? Açıklamak zorundasınız. Sorum bitmeden müdahale etmeyin. Ben 'gelenek' dedim'' şeklinde konuştu. 

Avukatların tartışması üzerine Mahkeme Başkanı Vedat Yılmazabdurrahmanoğlu, taraf avukatlarını uyararak, bugünkü duruşmanın bittiğini söyledi. 

Duruşmaya 17 ve 18 Haziranda devam edilecek. 



16.06.2010 08:49 /* İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*Seyfi Oktay adliyede*



17.06.2010 - 09:43 */ Gazeteport*

*Eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının yürüttüğü soruşturma kapsamında, talimatla ifade vermek üzere Ankara Adliyesi'ne geldi.* 

*ANKARA -* Eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının yürüttüğü Ergenekon'da yargı sürecini etkilediği iddiasıyla başlatılan soruşturma kapsamında, talimatla ifade veriyor. 

Oktay, Ankara Adalet Sarayı'na, avukatı ve bazı akrabalarıyla birlikte geldi. Seyfi Oktay'ın ifadesi, terör ve organize suçlara ilişkin soruşturmalara bakmakla görevli Başsavcıvekili Hamza Keleş tarafından alınıyor.

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının yürüttüğü Ergenekon'da yargı sürecini etkileme soruşturması kapsamında geçtiğimiz hafta evi ve ofisi aranan Seyfi Oktay'ın sağlık durumu kötüleştiği için hastaneye kaldırılmış ve kalp damarlarından birinin tıkalı olduğu tespit edilerek stent takılmıştı.

Aynı soruşturma kapsamında henüz savcılık sorgusu yapılmayan Seyfi Oktay'ın yaptığı ileri sürülen telefon görüşmeleri de bazı gazetelerde yer almıştı. 

(A.A)

----------


## bozok

*"Hukuki değil fiili bir durum"* 

 

17.06.2010 - 00:05* / Gazeteport*

*Yargıtay'ın ısrarla istemesine rağmen, iki kez Diyarbakır'a, iki kez de İstanbul'a gönderildiği için polemik konusu olan Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner dosyası bu kez de İstanbul'da.* 

*İhsan DEMİR / GAZETEPORT*

*İSTANBUL -* Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından birleştirme talebi ile *"İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı"* davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderilen dava dosyasının kaderini 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi verecek. 

Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından Yargıtay'a ısrarla gönderilmeyen, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in dosyası için hukukçular aynı şeyi söyledi. *"Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi hukuk tanımayan tavrı ile hukuk dışına çıkıyor. Hukukçular Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin yetkisini aşarak hukuki değil fiili bir durum yaratıyor"* dediler. 

*"ERZURUM DOSYAYI YARGITAY'A GüNDERMEK ZORUNDA"* 
Emekli Yargıtay Başkanı ve Star Gazetesi yazarlarından Sami Selçuk bu durumu Gazeteport'a değerlendirdi. Sami Selçuk: *"Erzurum'da görülen bir dava var. Aynı zamanda sanık avukatlarının talebiyle Ankara'da Yargıtay'da da görülmekte olan bir dava daha var. Yasaya göre 1. sınıfa ayrılmış savcıların ilk mahkeme sıfatıyla yargılama yeri yargıtaydır. 11. ceza dairesi sanık talepleri doğrultusunda bunu ilk mahkeme sıfatı ile görüyor.* 

*Burada bu Cihaner'in avukatları diyor ki, Erzurum'daki dava size aittir diyerek yargılamanın Yargıtay'da yapılmasını istiyor. Yargıtay da dava dosyasının kendilerine gönderilmesini istiyor. Burada sanık avukatlarının bir talebi var. Yargıtay ezbere karar veremez. Her istek bir davadır. Bu davanın çözülmesi için dosyayı incelemek zorunludur. Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza bu davayı Yargıtay'a göndermek zorundadır. Göndermemeleri yetkiyi kötüye kullanma suçudur. TCK'nın 257. maddesine girer. Aynı zamanda disiplin suçudur. Mahkeme Adalet Bakanlığına suç duyurusunda bulunmuştur. Adalet Bakanlığı bu isteğe olumsuz yanıt verirse bu kez idare mahkemesi tarafından kaldırılabilir. Yetkiyi kullanmak güç gösterisi değildir. Dikkat ediyorum malesef bunu hukukçular yapıyor diyorlar ki Yargıtay amir değildir. Mahkeme dosyayı Yargıtay'a göndermek zorunda değildir diyorlar. Bunlar da yanlıştır."* 

*"HUKUKİ DEğİL FİİLİ BİR DURUM VAR"* 
Emekli Yargıtay Başsavcısı ve Yargıtay Onursal Başsavcısı Sabih Kanadoğlu da Gazeteport'a yaptığı değerlendirmede, burada hukuki değil fiili bir durum olduğunu belirtti. Sabih Kanadoğlu *"Yargıtay bütün mahkemelerin üst mahkemesidir. Kaldı ki burada açık bir yargılama yapılmaktadır. Değil Yargıtay, dosyayı asliye ceza veya sulh ceza mahkemesi de isteyebilir. Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi diğer mahkemenin bu istediği yerine getirmek zorundadır. Burada mahkeme görevini kötüye kullanmaktadır. Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Yargıtay'ın isteğini yerine getirmediği için Adalet Bakanlığı'na suç duyurusunda bulunulmuştur. Hukuk devletinde yaşıyorsak hukuk ne istiyorsa onun yerine getirilmesi gerekir. Hukuk devletinde böyle bir şey olamaz. "Yargıtay üst mahkeme değildir. Erzurum Yargıtay'a dosyası göndermek zorunda değildir" diyenlerin hukuk fakültesi diplomasının gözden geçirilmesi gerekir.* 

*"HUKUKİ DAYANAK GüSTEREREK GüREVİ KüTüYE KULLANMA"*
Ceza avukatı Ali Rıza Dizdar Erzincan 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin Yargıtay'a istenilen dosyanın gönderilmemesini *'Hukuki dayanak göstererek görevi kötüye kullanma"* suçu oluşur şeklinde değerlendi. Dizdar *"Burada mahkemenin dosyayı hemen Yargıtay'a göndermesi gerekir. Yargıtay da bir mahkemedir. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti sınırları içinde bulunan bir mahkeme ilgili görürse başka herhangi bir mahkemeden dosya veya belge ister. Diğer mahkeme de bunu yerine getirmek zorundadır. Bu açık yargılama kuralıdır. Bir de yargılanan kişi bir ilin başsavcısıdır. Dosyayı isteyen makam da Yargıtay bu şahsı yargılamaya yetkili bir makamdır. Yerel mahkeme burada birtakım gerekçeler göstererek "Yasal dayanak göstermek suretiyle görevi kötüye kullanma" suçunu işlemektedir. Hukuka herkes uymak zorundadır"* dedi.


...

----------


## bozok

*TSK'yı yıpratmaya çalışan 3. güç var* 


*Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç ile eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü'nün de aralarında bulunduğu 3'ü tutuklu 33 sanığın yargılandığı 'Kafes Eylem Planı' davasının ikinci celsesi başladı* 

*Selahattin GüNDAY- Cem TURSUN - İdris TİFTİKüİ* 


İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen duruşmaya tutuklu sanıklar Albay Mücahit Erakyol, Albay Levent Gülman ve Yarbay Halil üzsaraç ile tutuksuz sanıklar emekli Koramiral Feyyaz üğütçü, Güney Saha Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç, İzmir Foça üıkarma Filosu Komutanlığı'ndan Tuğamiral Mehmet Ilgar, Yarbay İsmail Zühtü Tümer, Yarbay Levent Olcaner, Yarbay Mehmet Emre Sezenler, Albay Metin Samancı, Kurmay Binbaşı üzgür Erken, Binbaşı Aydın Ayhan Saraçoğlu, Binbaşı Gürol Yurdunal, Binbaşı Metin Fidan, Yüzbaşı Bülent Aydın, Yüzbaşı ümit üzbek, Yüzbaşı Bülent Karaoğlu, üsteğmen Bora Coşkun, Astsubay Başçavuş Deniz Erki, Astsubay Başçavuş Hüseyin Doğancı, Astsubay Başçavuş İsmail Bak, Kd. Başçavuş Süleyman Erharat, Astsubay Başçavuş Murat Aslan, Astsubay Başçavuş Emre Tepeli, Astsubay üstçavuş İbrahim üztürk, Kd. Başçavuş Daylan Muslu, Astsubay Başçavuş Hüseyin Erol, Astsubay Başçavuş Mehmet İnce, Astsubay Başçavuş Alpay Belleyici, Astsubay K. Başçavuş Türker Doğanca, Astsubay Başçavuş Mesut Adanur ve Kd. Bçvş. Metin Keskin katıldı. Sanıklardan sivil memur Tanju Veli Aydın ise duruşmaya katılmadı. 

*SANIKLAR NEZARETHANE GİRİşİNDE TOKALAşTI* 

Tutuklu sanıklar cezaevi ring aracıyla getirildi. Kelepçesiz olarak getirilen sanıkların mahkemeye girişinde yakınları alkışlarla destek verdi. üte yandan nezarethane girişinde çay içerek bekleyen tutuksuz sanıklar ile tutuklu sanıklar karşılaşması ilginç görüntülere sahne oldu. Tutuksuz sanıklar ile tutuklu sanıklar önce tokalaştı ardından ayak üstü sohbet ettiler. 

*ILGAR VE SAğDIü PROTOKOL KAPISINDAN GİRİş YAPTI* 

Tutuksuz sanıklardan Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç ile İzmir Foça üıkarma Filosu Komutanlığı'ndan Tuğamiral Mehmet Ilgar makam araçları ile adliyeye gelirken, bazı tutuksuz sanıkların bir kısmı ise hakim savcıların giriş yaptığı protokol kapısıdan Merkez Komutanlığı'na bağlı minibüslerle getirildi. İddianamede bir numaralı sanık olan tutuksuz sanık emekli Koramiral Feyyaz ügütçü ise avukatı ile birlikte adliyeye geldi. 

*“İFTİRALARI TEMİZLEMEK İüİN BURADAYIM"* 

Duruşmaya, tutuksuz sanık Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü'nün savunmasının alınmasıyla devam edildi. Devlete 40 yıl hizmet ettiğini ifade eden ügütçü, “40 yıl hizmet ettikten sonra imzasız, sahte imzalı ihbar mektupları, düzmece CD’ler ile üstümüze atılan kuru iftiraları temizlemek için buradayım" dedi. 

*“TSK’YI YIPRATMAYA üALIşAN 3. Güü OLDUğUNA İNANIYORUM"*

TSK mensuplarına yönelik psikolojik harbin yürütüldüğünü belirten emekli Koramiral ügütçü, "Ergenekon gibi bazı davaları yönlendiren 3. güç olduğuna inanıyorum. Bu güç bazı mihrakların amacı doğrultusunda hareket eden, TSK’yı yıpratmak için çalışan 3. bir güçtür. Türkiye’de hala, TSK’da darbe yanlısı biri bulunmamasına rağmen hala sözde darbe planları tartışılıyor. Bu 3. güç kendinden olmayan subayları tasfiye etmeye devam ediyor.Onlardan yana değilsen darbeden yanasın" diye konuştu. 


*"TSK’DAN İHRAü EDİLMİş SUBAYLARLA İşBİRLİğİ İüİNDELER"* 

üğütçü, Ergenekon üyeliği ile suçlandığını ve bunu kabul etmesinin mümkün olmadığını söyledi. Bu komploları organize eden 3. güç olduğunu belirten ügütçü, savunmasına şöyle devam etti; "Bunları hazırlayan 3. gücün, çok iyi organize olan, yurtdışında irtibatı olan, TSK’dan ihraç edilmiş subaylar ile onların içerideki muhbirleri olan bir karargah olduğuna inanıyorum" 

*"üLüMLE TEHDİT EDİLDİM"* 

üğütçü, "Hukuk dışı olayların hep üzerine gittim.Mesleğimin 40. yılında çok iyi organize edilmiş haysiyetsiz kişilerin çirkin karalama kampanyası ile karşılaştım.Bu konularda görevdeyken askeri savcılığa 9 adet soruşturma talimatı verdim.Beni ölümle, SAT Grup Komutanlığı’nda olay çıkarmakla tehdit ettiler.Terfi etme ihtimalim çok güçlü iken bu planı hazırlamam için çıldırmış olmam lazım.Esas mağdur benim" diye konuştu. 

*"TSK YARGILANMIYOR BURADA.TSK GüZBEBEğİMİZ"* 

üte yandan Mahkeme Başkanı Vedat Yılmazabdurrahmanoğlu, duruşmanın başında kısa bir konuşma yaptı. Mahkeme Başkanı, "Burada yargılanan TSK değil. TSK hepimizin gözbebeğidir. Her kurumda olduğu gibi TSK içinde suç işleyenler ya da hakkında suç iddiaları olanlar olabilir. Bu yargılamanın içeriği isnat edilen suçlamalardır" dedi. (dha)


17.06.2010 Perşembe *11:38 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*MİT'ten Tek Cümlelik Yanıt!*

 

*Kime inanalım?*

Eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Emekli Oramiral Metin Ataç ile şimdiki Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral Eşref Uğur Yiğit'e yönelik suikast düzenleneceği iddiasıyla 6’u tutuklu 19 sanığın yargılandığı ve Poyrazköy davası ile birleşen davanın dosyasına Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı (MİT) ve Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’nın ‘söz konusu örgüte’ ilişkin yazıları girdi. 

MAHKEMENİN SORUSUNA MİT VE JANDARMADAN YANIT GELDİ 

Davanın görüldüğü İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı (MİT) ve Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’nın davanın 1 numaralı sanığı teğmen Faruk Akın ve arkadaşlarıyla ilgili şu kritik soruyu sormuştu; _‘Sanık Faruk Akın ve arkadaşları hakkında hazırlanan iddianamede bahsedildiği üzere bir silahlı terör örgütü olup olmadığı, varsa eylemleri ile ilgili çok detaylı bilgilerin gönderilsin"_ 

MİT: BüYLE BİR üRGüTE YüNELİK BİLGİ YOK 

MİT soruya tek cümle ile yanıt verdi. MİT yanıtında söz konusu iddianamenin incelendiğini belirterek şu yanıtı verdi: _"İddianamede bahsedilen silahlı terör örgütü ve eylemlerine ilişkin teşkilatımıza intikal etmiş herhangi bir bilgi bulunmamaktadır"_ 

JANDARMA: “SüZ KONUSU üRGüTE İLİşKİN BİR BİLGİ YOK 

Mahkemenin sorusuna iki madde ile yanıt veren Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı da söz konusu örgüte ilişkin herhangi bir istihbari bilginin gelmediğini, mevcut kayıtlarda da bir bilginin bulunmadığını söyledi. 

JANDARMA SİLAHLI üRGüT OLUP OLMADIğI YüNüNDE DEğERLENDİRME YAPMADI 

Jandarma gönderdiği yazıda ayrıca söz konusu örgütün silahlı terör örgütü olup olmadığının mahkemenin yargılama alanına girdiğine dikkat çekildi. Jandarma yazısında konuya şöyle dikkat çekti: "İddianamedeki eylemler ile delillerin değerlendirilmesi yargılama makamının yetkisi alanına giren bir husus olduğundan, iddianamede bahsedilen örgütün yapısı itibariyle silahlı terör örgütü olup olmadığı yönünde bir değerlendirme yapılmamıştır" 

EMNİYET VE GENELKURMAY’IN İKİ FARKLI YANITI 

17 Mayıs 2010 tarihinde görülen duruşmadan önce ise Emniyet ve Genelkurmay mahkemenin bu önemli sorusunu yanıtlamıştı ama önemli farklarla. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı mahkemenin bu sorusunu tek cümle ile yanıtladı: “Söz konusu konular hakkında Genelkurmay Başkanlığında herhangi bir bilgi bulunmamaktadır" 

Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü ise söz konusu oluşum yapısı hakkında tek tek maddeler sıralayarak, “ürgütlü bir yapının hayata geçirildiği görülmüştür." dedi. Ancak emniyet böyle bir terör örgütü olup olmadığı konusunda kesin bir yanıt vermediği cevabında "Bu bilgiler ışığında, iddianameye konu yapılanmanın terör örgütü olup olmadığına, kovuşturmanın tamamına ve ele geçirilen delillerin tümüne vakıf olan Mahkemenizce karar verilmesinin uygun olacağı değerlendirilmektedir" dedi.


17.06.2010 14:48 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*Sütü bozuk muhbirler* 



*Kafes eylem planı nedeniyle yargılanan Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç isyan etti*

Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç “Kamuoyunda 300 kişiyi katleden cani olarak tanıtıldım. Kimsenin bunu yapmaya hakkı yok. Ali Tatar intihar etti. Bunun hesabını komplo kuranlar verecek” dedi...

KAFES duruşmasında emekli Koramirel üğütçü’nün ardından Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç savurmasını yaptı. Bir komployla karşı karşıya olduklarını belirterek beraatini isteyen Sağdıç özetle şunları söyledi: 

*NİYE CEPHANE GüMSüNLER*

(Beykoz’da ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin) Cephaneleri bir yere gömmeleri gerekmez, anahtarları ellerinde gidip buradan alırlar. Niye bir yere gömsünler?

*DVD VE CD’LERİ İYİ KORUYUN*

Mahkeme heyeti soruşturma aşamasında ele geçirilen DVD ve CD’lerin orijinallerinin çok iyi saklanmalı. Bunların delil niteliği taşıyor, çok iyi korunmaları gerekir

*ERUYGUR’LA TOPLANMADIK*

(İkinci Ergenekon davasının tutuksuz sanığı şener Eruygur ile toplantı yaptıkları iddiasıyla ilgili ) şener Eruygur beyin kanaması geçirdikten sonraki dönemde eşiyle Deniz Eğitim Komutanlığı gazinosuna yemek yemeye gelmiş. Personel de bana bildirdi. O tarihlerde tatbikat için İstanbul’a gelen bazı amiraller terfimden dolayı tebrik etmek için bana uğradı. Gelenlerin listesine Eruygur’un adı eklenerek toplantı yapıldığı iddia edildi. Ama böyle bir toplantı olmadı. 

*MüDAHİLLERİ SESLENDİ*

Bunlar Dink davasında da avukatlar. Bizler burada beraat edeceğiz er ya da geç. Ama burada bırakmayalım. Hep birlikte Dink, Rahip Santoro ve Malatya Zirve Yayınevi cinayetinin azmettiricilerinin, gerçek sorumlularının ortaya çıkarılması için ivme kaybetmeden bunu takip edelim.

*SUü DUYURUSU*

(Soruşturma sürecinde intihar eden Ali Tatar’ı anımsatarak) Bu komplonun içinde ölüm var, ölüme azmettirmek var. Eli kanlı bir örgüt ile karşı karşıyayız. Bir ucunda içinde sütü bozuk muhbirler var. Mahkeme aracılığıyla bu örgüt hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunuyorum.

*BERAAT TESELLİ EDER*

İftira ve hakaretlere uğradım. Kamuoyunda 300 kişiyi katleden cani olarak tanıtıldım. Hiç kimsenin aileme, bana bunu yapmaya hakkı yok. Beraatim beni kısmen teselli eder. Asıl içimi rahatlatacak olan, komplocuların hesap verecekleri andır.

Mahkeme, Sağdıç’ın görevi nedeniyle duruşmalara katılmama talebini kabul etti.

*“AZINLIKLARA YüNELİK EYLEM EN BüYüK İFTİRA”*

Koramiral Sağdıç, azınlıklara yönelik eylem yapılacağı iddialarına ilişkin “Bu bize atılmış çok büyük bir iftiradır. Kafes’in Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı ile hiçbir ilgisi yoktur. Bunu şiddetle kınıyorum. Eğer ben böyle sözde icraatlar gerçekleştirmek isteseydim SAT komandoları yeterdi” dedi.


18.06.2010 Cuma / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Yargıtay'dan 'Cihaner' kararı!* 



*Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner ve 9 tutuklu sanığın tahliyesine karar verildi.*

ERZİNCAN Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in, `Ergenekon terör örgütüne üye olduğu' suçlamasıyla tutuklu yargılandığı üzel Yetkili Erzurum 2'nci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki dava ile `görevi kötüye kullandığı ve imar kirliliğine neden olduğu' iddiasıyla Yargıtay 11'inci Ceza Dairesi'ndeki dava birleştirildi.

*TAHLİYE İşLEMLERİNE BAşLANDI*

İlhan Cihaner'le ilgili iki davanın birleştirilmesinin ardından Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Savcısı'nın talebi üzerine Yargıtay 11'inci Ceza Dairesi iki davadan tutuklu yarfılanan tüm sanıkların tahlmiyesine karar verdi. Yargıtay'daki davası nedeniyle Ankara Sincan Cezaevi'nde bulunan İlhan Cihaner ile aralarında Eskişehir Jandarma Komutanı Recep Gençoğlu, Erzincan MİT Bölge Müdürü şinasi Demir'in de yer aldığı Erzurum H Tipi Cezaevi'nde tutuklu bulunan 9 tutuklunun da tahliye işlemlerine başlandı.

*DAVA SüRECİ*

Dava izleyicilerin çok olması nedeniyle Yargıtay Konferans Salonu'nda görüldü. Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi Başkanı Ersan ülker, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen, "İrtica İle Mücadele Eylem Planı" davası ile Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen, Cihaner'in yargılandığı dava dosyasının CD'ler üzerinden incelendiğini belirtti.

ülker, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen, "Ergenekon terör örgütüne üye olmak" suçlamasıyla aralarında İlhan Cihaner ve Saldıray Berk'in de bulunduğu sanıkların yargılandığı dava dosyası ile Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesindeki dava dosyası arasında "şahsi ve fiili irtibat" bulunduğu gerekçesiyle, her iki dava dosyasının Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesindeki dava dosyası ile birleştirilmesine oybirliğiyle karar verildiğini açıkladı.

Cumhuriyet Savcısı da birleştirme kararının ardından her iki davada tutuklu bulunan tüm sanıkların tahliyesini talep etti.

*DOSYAYI İSTEMİşTİ*

Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi'nde görülen davanın son duruşmasında, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görülen Cihaner’in “Ergenekon terör örgütü üyesi olmak” suçlamasıyla yargılandığı dava dosyasının, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde devam eden “irtica ile mücadele eylem planı” dava dosyası ile birleştirme kararlarına yapılan itirazın Diyarbakır Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde değerlendirildikten sonra “ivedi” şekilde özel kurye ile Daire’ye gönderilmesine karar verilmişti.

Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki dava dosyasının istenilmesinin üzerinden uzun süre geçmesine rağmen dava dosyasının gönderilmediğini belirten Daire, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce davaya ilişkin daha önce gönderilen CD’lerin Daire kaleminde kağıt ortamına aktarıldıktan sonra heyetçe incelenmesine karar vermişti.

Daire ayrıca, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nden gönderilen “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı” davasının dosyasının da incelenmesine devam edilmesine karar verildiğini de belirtmişti.


18.06.2010 Cuma *10:49 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Sağolsun savcılar beni gaza getirdi'* 




Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç ile eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütcü'nün de aralarında bulunduğu 3'ü tutuklu 33 sanığın yargılandığı davada savunma yapan sivil memur Tanju Veli Aydın, "Bir amiral hakkında söylenmemesi gereken şeyler söyledim. Tayinim yapılmadığı için kendisine kızgındım, sağolsun, savcılar da beni gaza getirdi. Bu yüzden kızgınlıkla söyledim" dedi.

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada söz alan tutuksuz
sanıklardan Astsubay Deniz Erki beraatını istedi.

Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığında sivil memur olan tutuksuz sanık Tanju
Veli Aydın da hakkındaki örgüt üyeliği suçlamalarını kabul etmediğini ve
hakkındaki iddiaların kimler olduğu belli olmayan 3. şahıslara ait olduğunu
söyledi.

Mahkeme Başkanı Vedat Yılmazabdurrahmanoğlu'nun, "Daha önce verdiğiniz
ifadeler doğru mu?" sorusunu yanıtlayan Aydın, "Bir amiral hakkında
söylenmemesi gereken şeyler söyledim. Tayinim yapılmadığı için kendisine
kızgındım, sağolsun savcılar da beni gaza getirdi. Bu yüzden kızgınlıkla
söyledim. Söylediklerim doğru değil" dedi.

Gizli tanıklık teklifiyle bazı yollara sokulmaya çalışıldığını iddia eden
Aydın, bu teklifi kabul etmediğini aktardı.

Aydın, sanık avukatlarından Atiye Taslacıoğlu'nun "Milli İstihbarat
Teşkilatı (MİT) ve emniyet adına para karşılığı muhbirlik yaptınız mı?" sorusu
üzerine de "Para karşılığı lafını kabul etmiyorum. Bazı şeylerde yardımcı oldum ama TSK'daki belge ve bilgileri diğer bir istihbarat kurumuna aktarmadım. Ben muhbir değilim. Para karşılığı çalışmadım ama istihbarattaydım" dedi.

Müdahil avukatlarından Fethiye üetin'in "Tuğamiral Ahmet Türkmen'in
sizinle görüştüğü doğru mu?" diye sorduğu Aydın, "Türkmen, dışarıdan bir
davanın sürdüğünü söylemedi, soruşturmayı Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığının
sürdüreceğini söyledi. Buradaki kimseyi tanımıyorum" karşılığını verdi.

Bu arada söz alan emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütcü, "Biz de hiçbir
işçi istihbarat şubeye tayin olmaz. Bu kişinin atamayla gittiğini tahmin
etmiyorum" diyerek, Deniz Kuvvetlerinde idari bir soruşturma açıldığını ve bazı
kişilerle görüşüldüğünü belirtti.

üğütcü, soruşturma sonucu suç unsuru görülse bunun askeri mahkemede dava olarak açılacağını, fakat öyle bir davanın açılmadığını ifade etti.

üye Hakim Mehmet Karababa'nın "Sizi kim görevlendirdi? Bu görevlendirme
yazılı mı, yoksa şifahi mi yapıldı? Emrini kim verdi?" diye sorduğu Aydın,
1993'te işçi olarak atamasının yapıldığını, istihbaratta da gayri resmi olarak
çalıştığını, kendisine Donanma Kuvvet Komutanlığından gayrıresmi teklif
yapıldığını ve bu teklifin şifahen olduğunu söyledi.

Aydın, başka bir soru üzerine de komutanlıktaki işçilerin sendikal
faaliyetlerine ilişkin bilgi alıp verdiğini ifade etti.

üye Hakim Oktay Kuban'ın da "Diğer istihbarat birimlerine bilgi vermeniz
konusunda size kim talimat verdi?" diye sorduğu soruyu cevapsız bırakan Aydın, "Kendi inisiyatifimle hareket etmedim. Biz eylemleri bildiriyorduk. Sendikal faaliyetlerle ilgili, yürüyüş gibi eylemler mesela... Emniyete bilgi veriyorduk" diye konuştu.

Kuban'ın, "Talimat veren kişiyi neden açıklamıyorsunuz?" diye sorması
üzerine Aydın, 10 yıl görev yaptığını ve bu süre içerisinde birçok komutanla
görev yaptığını belirterek, "Hangisinin ismini vereyim?" dedi.

Aydın, Hakim Kuban'ın, "Bu davaya ilişkin bilgi sızdırmak için diğer
istihbaratlara bilgi aktarımınız oldu mu? Onların bir talebi oldu mu?" sorusu
üzerine de "Eğer yapsaydım burada olmazdım. Herhangi bir kuruma yardımcı
olmadım" yanıtını verdi.

*-GİZLİ TANIKLIK TEKLİFİ İDDİASI-*

Hakim Kuban'ın, "Tanık koruma programına göre, sanık veya şüpheli
durumunda olan birinin, yargılandığı davada tanık olacağına dair bir düzenleme yok. Bu durumda sizin şüpheliyken tanık olabileceğinizi kim söyledi?" diye sorduğu Aydın, "Hazırlık savcılarıyla bir görüşmemiz oldu" dedi.

Bu cevap üzerine Kuban'ın, "Buradaki savcılarla siz nasıl irtibat
sağladınız?" diye sorduğu Aydın, "İlk ifade verdiğimde onlar bana 'gizli tanık
olabilirsin' dediler" diye konuştu.

üye Hakim Mehmet Karababa da bu yanıt üzerine Aydın'a, "Erdek Cumhuriyet
Savcılığından gizli tanık olmak için dilekçe vermişsiniz. Buna ne diyorsunuz?"
diye sordu. Aydın, "Savcılar ilk başta talepte bulunduğu için böyle bir dilekçe
gönderdim. Aslında soruşturmayla ilgili bilgim yoktu. İlk ifademde de bana 'gizli tanıklık yapabilirsin' dediler. ünce gizli tanıklığı hatırlattılar, sonra etkin
pişmanlıktan bahsettiler" dedi.

Savcı Nuri Ahmet Saraç'ın "Siz nesiniz? Ajan mı, istihbarat elemanı mı,
yoksa haber elemanı mı?" diye sorduğu Aydın, "Ben işçiyim. Gölcük Donanma
Komutanlığı motor bölümünde çalışan işçiyim. Aynı zamanda Donanma Kuvvet Komutanlığının haber elemanıyım. 1993 ile 2005 yılları arasında haber elemanı olarak çalıştım" diye konuştu.

Aydın, kendisindeki kimliği de ayrıldıktan sonra bu yıl teslim ettiğini
ve bu iş için eğitim almadığını anlattı.

*-SANIK KURMAY YARBAY MEHMET EMRE SEZENLER-*

Duruşmada savunması sorulan tutuksuz sanıklardan Kurmay Yarbay Mehmet
Emre Sezenler, 3 no'lu DVD'de çıkan eylem planına göre 2. hücre lideri olmakla suçlandığını belirterek, diğer sanıkların yaptığı planın tutarsız olduğuna dair savunmalara katıldığını söyledi.

Sezenler, "İddianamede kafes operasyonunda yer aldığımı söyleyen tek bir
cümle bile bulunmamaktadır" diyerek, eylem planının aslının bulunmasını, imzasız mektupların araştırılmasını, görevi nedeniyle duruşmaya gelme zorunluluğunun kaldırılmasını ve beraatını talep etti.

Duruşma, sanıkların savunmalarıyla devam ediyor. 


18.06.2010 Cuma *15:18 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Koşulsuz tahliye* 

 

*Dosya bir türlü gelmedi Cihaner CD’den serbest!*

*Kemal Göktaş* 

İstanbul ve Diyarbakır arasında mekik dokuyan dosya, Erzurum’dan bir türlü gelmeyince, Yargıtay daha önce ulaşan CD’leri inceledi ve Cihaner’in de aralarında olduğu 10 sanığın tahliyesine karar verdi. Yargıtay adli kontrol ve yurtdışı yasağı da koymadı. Yani sanıklar ’koşulsuz’ serbest kaldı.




Davaların birleştirilmesi konusunda karar vermek üzere İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nden gönderilen “İrtica İle Mücadele Eylem Planı” dava dosyasının incelendiğini ancak, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin ise dosyayı bir türlü göndermediğini söyleyen Daire Başkanı ülker, “Bu yüzden 12 Mayıs’ta bilgi için gönderilen CD’leri kağıt ortamına aktararak inceleme yoluna gittik” dedi. Ardından da aralarında “fiili ve şahsi” bağlantı olan iki davanın birleştirilmesine oybirliğiyle karar verildiğini açıkladı. Daire, aralarında Cihaner’in de olduğu 10 sanığın “koşulsuz” tahliyesine de karar verdi. Yani adli kontrol ve yurt dışı yasağı gibi şartlar getirilmedi. 

*Diğer sanıklara umut* 



Tahliye kararında, dosyada CMK (Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu)’nun 100/2. maddesinde sayılan tutuklama nedenlerinin olmadığı belirtildi. Bu maddede sanığın ancak “kaçması, saklanma, delilleri yok etme veya değiştirme” gibi konularda kuvvetli şüphe olması halinde tutuklu yargılanacağı düzenleniyor. Ancak terör ve diğer bazı suçlarda, tutuklama için gerekli şartlar konusunda kuvvetli şüphe olmasa da bu nedenlerin olduğunun var sayılabileceği belirtiliyor. Yargıtay bununla ilgili de, “Sadece bu maddeden yargılanmak tutuklanma nedeni olamaz” yorumunu yaptı. Daire’nin bu kararı henüz emsal niteliğinde değil. Ancak yine de Ergenekon başta olmak üzere terör suçundan tutuklu yargılanan sanıklar bu kararı örnek göstererek tahliye talep edebilecek 

*ERZİNCAN’DA 10 TAHLİYE*




- İlhan Cihaner: Erzincan Başsavcısı

- Recep Gençoğlu: Albay, Eski Erzincan, yeni Eskişehir İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı

- Nedim Ersan: Binbaşı, Erzincan Jandarma İstihbarat şube Müdürü 

- şinasi Demir: MİT Erzincan şube Müdürü 

- Murat Yıldız: Astsubay, Yaylabaşı Karakol Komutanı 

- Ersin Erkut: Jandarma üsteğmen 

*üetin Doğan'dan ilk açıklama*



*video için tıklayın*

- Sabri Barkın İnce: MİT görevlisi 

- Kıvılcım üstel: MİT görevlisi

- şenol Bozkurt: Jandarma astsubay

- Orhan Esirgen: Jandarma astsubay 

*İLK AüIKLAMALARI ZEHİR ZEMBEREK* 

*‘Bunun adı faşizm!’*

Cihaner tahliye olur olmaz, basın mensuplarının sorularına zehir zemberek cevaplar verdi: 

*İLK KEZ YETKİLİ MAHKEME:* “Ben 4, birlikte suçlandığım diğer kişiler ise yaklaşık 7 aydır tutukluydu. Yer yer çok ağır hukuk ihlalleriyle özgürlüğümüz kısıtlandı. Kendimi hiçbir zaman tutuklu olarak görmedim. üünkü bugüne kadar gerek insan hakları sözleşmesinin gerek Anayasa’nın öngördüğü yetkili ve görevli mahkeme önüne çıkmamıştım. Bugün ilk kez yetkili ve görevli bir mahkeme karşısına çıktım. O mahkeme de hukukun gereğini yaptı. İlk baştan itibaren yapılmaması gereken yanlışlar tespit edilip tahliye kararı verildi.” 

*YARGIYA GüVEN SARSILMASIN:* “Bu henüz devam eden süreç. En büyük zararı görmemize rağmen, yargıya olan güvenimiz kesinlikle sarsılmadı. Yargıya güven kalmadığı söyleniyor. Böyle olmamalı. Herkesin, özellikle basının yargısal süreçlere saygılı olması gerekir. Bir ülkede suçlananlar, kendilerinin gelecekleri yerine avukatlarının geleceklerini düşünmeye başlamışsa, insanlar artık ’acaba dinleniyor muyuz’kaygısını taşımaya başlamışlarsa, bugün yaptığınız sıradan bir hareketin yarın karşınıza terör suçuymuş gibi çıkma ihtimali varsa, siyaset bilimde bunun adı faşizmdir.” 

*SORUşTURMAM SüRECEK:* Gazetecilerin “göreve başlayıp başlamayacağı” sorusu üzerine Cihaner, en kısa sürede başlayacağını söyledi. Bir başka gazetecinin, “Soruşturmalara devam edecek misiniz?” sorusuna da, “Cumhuriyet savcısının görevi soruşturma yapmaktır. Cumhuriyet savcısı soruşturma yapar, devam edeceğim” yanıtını verdi.


18.06.2010 Cuma *10:49 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*İşte Balyoz'da tahliyelerin gerekçesi* 


*Balyoz soruşturmasında tahliyelerin gerekçesi açıklandı: Eylemlerin yapıldığına dair kanıt yok. Tahliyelerin dayanağında AİHM kararları da emsal gösterildi.* 

*Ayşegül USTA-Haluk ATALAY / DHA* 

BALYOZ Güvenlik Harekat Planı Soruşturması'nda aralarında 1'inci Ordu eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, Tümgeneral Abdullah Dalay ve Korgeneral Yurdaer Olcan'ın da bulunduğu, 14 subayın tahliyesine karar veren İstanbul 9'uncu Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üye hakimi Yılmaz Alp, şüphelilerin tutuksuz yargılanmalarının, yargılamanın amacına ulaşmasına engel olmayacağını belirti. Anayasa'nın 2'inci ve 10'uncu maddesine de yer verilen kararda Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin demokratik, laik, sosyal bir hukuk devleti ve kanun önünde herekesin eşit olduğu ifade edilerek, soruşturma kapsamında aynı suçlamayla ifadesi alınan bazı şüphelilerin tutuklandığı, bazı şüphelilerin ise mahkemeye bile sevk edilmeden serbest bırakıldığına dikkat çekildi. 

şüphelilerin soruşturma aşamasındaki davranışları, sosyal statü ve konumlarına göre kaçma olasılıklarının bulunmadığı belirtilen kararda 14 şüpheli hakkında yurt dışına çıkış yasağı konuldu.

*EYLEME GEüİLDİğİNE DAİR SOMUT OLGU YOKTUR*

Soruşturma kapsamında tutuklanan 14 subay hakkında yasada belirtilen tutuklama nedenlerinin mevcut olmadığı belirtilen kararda şunlara yer verildi.

"şüphelilerin soruşturma aşamasındaki davranışları, sosyal statü ve konumlarına göre kaçma olasılıklarının bulunmadığı, delillerin toplanmış olması itibariyle delillerin yok edilmesi, gizlenmesi ve değiştirilmesi ile tanık, mağdur veya başkaları üzerinde baskı yapılması hususunda kuvvetli şüphe bulunmamaktadır. Eylemin aşaması dikkate alındığında şüpheliler lehine suç vasfının değişme olasılığı mevcuttur. Mevcut deliller doğrultusunda şüphelilerin katıldıkları ya da görevelendirildikleri Balyoz Seminer Planı'nda yapılması planlanan eylemlerin icra hareketlerinin gerçekleştirildiğine ilişkin somut olgular bulunmamaktadır. Dosyadaki tüm şüpheliler 5-7 Mart 2003'de yapılan Balyoz Hareket Plan seminerine katılan veya olasılığı en yüksek tehlike senaryosu olarak isimlendirilmiş çalışma sırasında, seminere katılmamış olmakla birlikte görevlendirilmiş kişilerdir ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti yürütme organını cebren iskat ve vazife görmekten cebren men etmeye teşebbüs etmek suçundan soruşturulup tutuklandıkları, şüpheli Nuri AliKarababa'nın ise silahlı örgüt üyesi suçlaması ile tutuklanıp soruşturmaya devam edildiği anlaşılmıştır. Verilen tutuklama kararlarından sonra devam eden soruşturma kapsamında aynı eylem nedeniyle şüpheli olan bir çokkişi bizzat istanbul C. Başsavcılığınca (CMK 250 maddeyle yetkili) bir kısım şüpheliler ise talimat yoluyla ifadeleri alındıktan sonra, C.Savcılığı'nca serbest bırakıldıkları, tüm dosya kapsamından anlaşılmıştır."


21.06.2010 Pazartesi *12:24 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'da 12 tahliye!* 


_(Foto: Gazeteport)_

*Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında tutuklu bulunan 12 subay daha tahliye edildi.* 

BALYOZ Güvenlik Harekat Planı'soruşturmasında eski MGK Genel Sekereteri emekli Orgeneral şükrü Sarışık emekli Kurmay Albay Mümtaz Can, emekli Tümgeneral Behzat Balta, emekli Tümgeneral Tuncay üakan, Tuğgeneral Mehmet Kaya Varol, emekli Albay Emin Küçükkılıç, emekli Tuğgeneral Halil Kalkanlı, emekli Tümgeneral İzzet Ocak, Albay Recep Yıldız, Kurmay Albay Murat üzçelik, emekli Albay Suat Aytın, emekli Albay Ali İhsan üuhadaroğlu da tahliye oldu. Eski MGK Genel Sekereteri emekli Orgeneral şükrü Sarışık'ın da arasında bulunduğu 12 kişiyi tahliye eden İstanbul 9'uncu Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üye hakimi Yılmaz Alp 18 Haziran Cuma günü ise 1'inci Ordu eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, Tümgeneral Abdullah Dalay ve Korgeneral Yurdaer Olcan'ın bulunduğu 14 kişiyi tahliye etmişti.

Bugün gerçekleşen tahliyelerin ardından soruşturmada emkli Albay Kubilay Aktaş ve Albay Cengiz Köylü ve astsubay Musa Fariz tutuklu kaldı.

*SUü VASFI LEHLERİNE GüRE DEğİşEBİLİR*

TüBİTAK'ın raporlar arasındaki çelişkileri gidermek amacıyla hazırladığı 16 Haziran 2010 tarihli raporu, MİT Müsetşarlığı'nın 02 Nisan 2010 ve 05 Nisan 2010 tarihli yazıları, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın 22 şubat 2010 ve 14 Nisan 2010 tarihli yazıları ile Kara Kuvveteleri Komutanlığı'nın 19 Nisan 2010 tarihli yazılarının da dikkate alındığı belirtilen kararda, eylemin aşamasına göre şüphelilerin lehine suç vasfının değişme ihtimalinin mevcut olduğu belirtildi. 

*YURT DIşINA üIKIş YASAğI KONULDU*

şüphelilerin tutuksuz yargılanmalarının, yargılamanın amacına ulaşmasına engel olmayacağı belirtilen kararda Anayasa'nın 2'inci ve 10'uncu maddesine de yer verilerek, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin demokratik, laik, sosyal bir hukuk devleti, kanun önünde herkesin eşit olduğu ifade edildi. Soruşturma kapsamında aynı suçlamayla ifadesi alınan bazı şüphelilerin tutuklandığı, bazı şüphelilerin ise mahkemeye bile sevk edilmeden serbest bırakıldığına dikkat çekildi.

şüphelilerin soruşturma aşamasındaki davranışları, sosyal statü ve konumlarına göre kaçma olasılıklarının bulunmadığı belirtilen kararda, 12 şüpheli hakkında yurt dışına çıkış yasağı konuldu.

*EYLEME GEüİLDİğİNE DAİR SOMUT OLGU YOKTUR*

Soruşturma kapsamında tutuklanan 12 subay hakkında yasada belirtilen tutuklama nedenlerinin mevcut olmadığı belirtilen kararda şunlara yer verildi.

"şüphelilerin soruşturma aşamasındaki davranışları, sosyal statü ve konumlarına göre kaçma olasılıklarının bulunmadığı, delillerin toplanmış olması itibariyle delillerin yok edilmesi, gizlenmesi ve değiştirilmesi ile tanık, mağdur veya başkaları üzerinde baskı yapılması hususunda kuvvetli şüphe bulunmamaktadır. Eylemin aşaması dikkate alındığında şüpheliler lehine suç vasfının değişme olasılığı mevcuttur. Mevcut deliller doğrultusunda şüphelilerin katıldıkları ya da görevlendirildikleri Balyoz Seminer Planı'nda yapılması planlanan eylemlerin icra hareketlerinin gerçekleştirildiğine ilişkin somut olgular bulunmamaktadır. Dosyadaki tüm şüpheliler 5-7 Mart 2003'de yapılan Balyoz Harekat Plan seminerine katılan veya olasılığı en yüksek tehlike senaryosu olarak isimlendirilmiş çalışma sırasında, seminere katılmamış olmakla birlikte, görevlendirilmiş kişilerdir ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti yürütme organını cebren iskat ve vazife görmekten cebren men etmeye teşebbüs etmek suçundan soruşturulup tutuklandıkları, şüpheli Nuri AliKarababa'nın ise silahlı örgüt üyesi suçlaması ile tutuklanıp soruşturmaya devam edildiği anlaşılmıştır. Verilen tutuklama kararlarından sonra devam eden soruşturma kapsamında aynı eylem nedeniyle şüpheli olan birçok kişi bizzat istanbul C.Başsavcılığınca(CMK 250 maddeyle yetkili) bir kısım şüpheliler ise talimat yoluyla ifadeleri alındıktan sonra, C.Savcılığınca serbest bırakıldıkları, tüm dosya kapsamından anlaşılmıştır."  

22.06.2010 Salı *14:05 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Yargıtay'dan kritik karar!* 

*Yargıtay : Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner dosyası ile Dursun üiçek dosyasının birleştirilmesine gerek yok.*

*Ayşegül USTA / DHA* 

ERZİNCAN Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner ile 3'üncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk'in de arasında bulunduğu 14 sanığın yargılandığı 'İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı' davası Yargıtay ile İstanbul 13'üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ni kaşı karşıya getirdi. Yargıtay 11'inci Ceza Dairesi, herhangi bir inceleme yapılmadan dava dosyasının kendisine gönderilmesini isterken daha önce Erzurum 2'inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin dosyayı birleştirme kararı verdiği İstanbul 13'üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin iki üye hakimi ise yargılamanın hangi mahkemede yapılacağına dair görüş bildirmek için dosyayı incelemeye aldı. İstanbul 13'üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkesi Başkanı Köksal şengün ise inceleme yapılamadan dosyanın Yargutay 11'inci Ceza Dairesine gönderilmesi yönünde karşı oy kullandı.

Ancak mahkemenin üye hakimleri Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu ile Hasan Hüseyin üzese dava dosyasının 28 Haziran'da kendi mahkemelerinde görülmeye başlanacak olan İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı davası ile görülmesi yönünde karar verirlerse dosya uyuşmazlığın giderilmesi için Yargıtay 5'nci Ceza Dairesi'ne ya da Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulu'na gönderilecek. üye hakimlerin dosyaya ilişkin kararını hafta sonuna kadar açıklaması bekleniyor. 

*YARGITAY DURSUN üİüEK YüNüNDEN BİRLEşTİRMEYE GEREK DUYMADI*

Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner ile 3'üncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk'in de arasında bulunduğu 14 sanık hakkındaki yargılamayı yapan Erzurum 2'inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, 10 Mayıs 2010'da dava dosyasını İstanbul 13'üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemsi'ne açılan ve aralarında Albay Dursun üiçek ile İSTEK Vakfı Mütevelli heyeti Başkanı Bedrettin Dalan'ın da yer aldığı 7 sanıklı dava dosyasıyla birleştirdi. 

Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner'in de sanık olduğu dava dosyasının İstanbul 13'üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gelmesi beklenirken Başsavcı Cihaner'in görevi kötüye kullanmak ve resmi evrakta sahtecilik yapmak iddiasıyla yargılandığı Yargıtay 11'inci Ceza Dairesi 18 Haziran 2010'da Cihaner'in de yargılandığı Erzurum dosyasını kopyası üzerinden kendi dava dosyası ile birleştirdi. Birleştirme kararı ile birlikte İlhan Cihaner'in de arasında bulunduğu 10 kişiyi aynı gün tahliye eden Yargıtay 11'inci Ceza Dairesi İstanbul 13'üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderilen Erzurum dosyasının aslını hiçbir inceleme yapılmadan mahkemeden istedi. Yargıtay 11'inci Ceza Dairesi ayrıca İstanbul 13'üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülecek olan Albay Dursun üiçek'in de arasında bulunduğu 7 sanıklı dava dosyasının kendi dava dosyaları ile birleştirmesine gerek olmadığı yönünde karar verdi. Yargıtay'ın bu kararının ardından 18 Haziran 2010'da ise Erzurumda'ki İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı davasının aslı İstanbul 13'üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderildi. İstanbul 13'üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üye hakimlerinin incelemelerinin ardından Cihaner dosyasını akibeti belli olacak.

 22.06.2010 Salı *16:22 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*O hakim hukuk savaşı başlattı* 


*Balyoz'da 26 tahliye kararı veren hakim Alp hakkındaki iddilara ilişkin hukuk savaşı başlattı*

*Ayşegül USTA-Haluk ATALAY/İSTANBUL, (DHA)* 

BALYOZ Güvenlik Harekat Planı soruşturmasında tutuklanan aralarına 2'inci Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan ile MGK eski Genel Sekereteri, Emekli Orgeneral şükrü Sarışık'ın da arasında bulunduğu 26 subayın tahliyesine karar vermesi ile gündeme gelen İstanbul 9'uncu Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üye hakimi Yılmaz Alp hakkındaki 'Devrimci hakim', 'Molotofçu hakim' iddialarına ilişkin hukuk savaşı başlattı. 

Kendisine ilişkin bilgi formlarının yasaya aykırı olarak sakladığı ve bunun basına sızdırdığı iddia edilen emniyet görevlileri hakkında Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na suç duyurusunda bulundu. Yılmaz Alp, "Bir hukukçu olarak kendi hakkımı koruyamazsam benden hiç kimse kendi haklarını korumamı bekleyemez. O yüzden yasal olmayan yasa dışı aleyhimde yapılan ne varsa sonuna kadan hukuki mücadelemi yapacağım" dedi.

İçişleri Bakanlığı'na da başvurarak emniyet görevlileri hakkında disiplin soruşturmasını açılmasını isyeten Yılmaz Alp, haberi yapan gazete ve televizyon kanallarından da düzeltme yapılmasını talep etti.

*HASBELKADER ORADA OLDUğUM İüİN GüZALTINA ALINDIM*

Ankara Hukuk Fakültesi'nde öğrenciyken 1991'de katılmadığı bir eylem nedeniyle gözaltına alındığını belirten üye Hakim Yılmaz Alp, hasbelkader orada olduğu için 7 gün gözaltında kaldığını ve 12 şubat 1991'de Ankara DGM'de savcılık sorgusunun ardından mahkemeye sevk edilmeden serbest bırakıldığını söyledi. Hakkında 26 şubat 1991'de verilen kararı okuyan Yılmaz Alp, yasadışı örgütle bağlantısının tespit edilememesi ve o tarihlere kadar da kayıtlara geçirilmiş herhangi bir eyleminin bulunmaması gerekçesi ile takipsizlik verildiğini kaydetti.

*BELGELER İMHA EDİLMELİYDİ*

Takipszilik kararında ayrıca kendisinin yasadışı örgüt üyesi olduğu ve faaliyet yürüttüğüne dair yeterli delil bulunmadığına da yer verildiğini hatırlatan Yılmaz Alp, bu belgenin yasalar gereği imha edilmesi gerektiğini belirtti.

İçişleri Bakanlığı Kaçakçılık İstihbarat Harekat Bilgi Toplama Dairesi Başkanlığı'nın 2007 yılına ait, Bilgi Toplama Yönergesi olduğunu belirten Yılmaz Alp, 16/b maddesi gereğince, yönergenin yürürlük tarihinden önce açılan kayıtlarla ilgili kovuşturmaya yer olmadığı kararı verilmiş ise bu kararın kesinleşmiş olması halinde bilgi formlarının iptal edilmesi gerektiğini söyledi.

*SUü DUYURUSUNDA BULUNDUM*

Yılmaz Alp şöyle devam etti:

"İptal edilmemiş olması benim hakkımda Emniyet Müdürlüğü'ndeki bilgi formlarının yasaya aykırı olarak elde tutulduğunun göstergesidir. Bununla ilgili Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı nezdinde ilgililer hakkında görevi kötüye kullanma, kişisel verilerin kaydedilmesi ve verileri hukuka aykırı olarak verme veya ele geçirme gerekçesi ile suç duyurusunda bulunarak yasal işlem yapılmasını istedim. Aynı zamanda emniyet genel müdürlüğü personeli hakkında disiplin soruşturması yapılması için Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü'ne başvuruda bulundum."

*HUKUK BİLGİME VE VİCDANİ KANAATİME GüRE KARAR VERDİM*

DHKP/C davasında yargılanan 3 sanığın beraat etmeleri yönünde karşı oy kullanadığı iddialarına da yanıt veren üye hakim Yılmaz Alp, bu sanıklar hakkındaki kararın Yargıtay'ca onaylanmadığını dosyanın hala incelendiğini hatırlattı. Söz konusu sanıkların 1996-1999 yılları arasında tahliye olduğunu ve davada tutuklu sanık olmadığını hatırlatan Yılmaz Alp, "Bu sanıklar hakkında oy çokluğuyla müebbet verildi. Anayasa'nın 138'inci maddesindeki görev ve sorumluluğum çerçevesinde kendi hukuki kanaatimi yazdım. üünkü Yargıtay bu dosyası daha önce iki kez eksik soruşturmadan dolayı bozdu. Yargıtay, 'bırakın müebbet hapis cezasının onaylanmasını bu adamların suçu işlediklerine ilişkin yeterince delil yok' dedi. Kişisel kaantim yeterli delil olmadığı yönündeydi" dedi. 

*HAKİMLER GüREVLERİNDE BAğIMSIZDIR*

Bunun tamamiyle kendi hukuki görüşü olduğunu ifade eden Yılmaz Alp, "Hakimler görevlerinde bağımsızdırlar. Anayasaya, kanuna ve hukuka uygun, vicdani kanatlerine göre karar verirler. Balyoz Soruşturması'nda da olduğu gibi tamamen vicdani kanaatime göre karar verdim. Hukuki bilgim doğrultusunda karar verdim. Baktığım davalarla ilgili bugüne kadar hiç kimse benden herhangi bir talepte bulunmamıştır. Balyoz soruştuması için de bu geçerlidir" diye konuştu.

Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı Soruşturması'nda tutuklu bulunan Kurmay Albay Ali Rıza Sözen'nin tahliyesinin usule aykırı olduğu yönündeki iddialarıda yanıt veren Yılmaz Alp, tahliye dilekçesinin kendi nöbeti süresi içerisinde yani 12 Haziran 2010'da verildiğini kararda ise bu tarihin yanlışlıkla 14 Haziran 2010 olarak yazıldığını söyledi.

*DİğER HAKİMLERİ KARARLARI BENİ BAğLAMAZ*

Diğer mahkeme heyetlerinin ve üye hakimlerin tahliye taleplerinin reddedilmesi yönündeki kararlarının kendisini bağlamayacağını sözlerine ekleyen üye hakim Yılmaz Alp, "üünkü ben yaptığım görevle hukuk ilkeleri doğrultunda anayasa ve kanunlar doğrultusunda bu kararımı verdim. Bundan dolayı vicdani anlamda herhangi bir rahatsızlığım da yok" dedi.

*TAHLİYE KARARIMIN ARKASINDAYIM*

Balyoz Güvenlik Hareka Planı Soruşturması'nda 26 kişi hakkında verdiği tahliye kararına savcılığın henüz itiraz etmediğini ifade eden Yılmaz Alp, bir soru üzerine tahliye kararını verirken okların kendisine döneceğini düşündüğünü söyledi. 

Yılmaz Alp, "üünkü kamuoyu çok yakından takip ediyordu. Ancak tahliye gerekçelerimi üç sayfalık kararımda yazdım. Anayasadan, insan hakları sözleşmesinden, AİHM kararlarından bahsettim. CMK'dan bahsettim. Bunlar benim kendi hukuki görüşlerimdir. Gerekçede yazdığım hususların arkasındayım, herhalde arkasında olmasam zaten böyle bir kara vermezdim" dedi.

"Tahliye kararınızda eylemin plan aşamasında olduğunu, gerçekleşmemiş olduğunu söylüyorsunuz. Bu kanaatiniz bütün teşebbüs aşamasında olan eylemler için geçerli midir?" sorusuna ise Yılmaz Alp, "Bu konuda açıklama yaparsam, ola ki bu davanın bize düşmesi durumunda oyumu önceden belli etmiş olurum. O yüzden buna cevap vermeyeyim izninizle" diye yanıt verdi.

*TAHLİYE EDİLMİş OLMASI, CEZA ALMAYACAğI ANLAMINA GELMİYOR*

"Esasa ilişkin delillerin değerlendirilmesi anlamında ifadeleriniz var. Bu ifadeleriniz savcıların soruşturmasına müdühale olarak görülebilir mi?" sorusuna ise Yılmaz Alp şöyle yanıt verdi:

"Esasa ilişkin yok. 'Suç için anlaşma olabilir' diyorum, bakın 'olur' demiyorum. Aynı şey değil, kelimelere dikkat etmek lazım. Genellikle tutuklama ya da tahliye kararlarında matbuu sözler söylenir. Suçun vasıf mahiyeti mevcut delil durumu tutuklulukta geçen süre... AİHM kararlarında Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti'ni tutuklamalardan dolayı bir çok tazminata mahkum etti. Tutuklama Türkiye de ne yazık ki ... doğru ifade etmek istiyorum. Tutuklama tedbir, benim hukuk görüşüm o yönde. Birilerinin tahliye edilmiş olması o kişilerin ceza almayacağı anlamına gelmiyor. Mahkemeler, cezaların infaz edilmesiyle görevli kurumlar değildir. Cezaları infaz edecek merciler kolluk kuvvetleri ve cumhuriyet savcılıklarıdır."

*TAMAMEN KOşULSUZ SERBEST BIRAKMAYI UYGUN BULMADIM*

"Tahliye kararınızda 'kaçma şüphesi yoktur' diyorsunuz ama aynı zamanda yurt dışına çıkış yasağı koyuyorsunuz. üelişkili değil mi?" sorusuna ise Yılmaz Alp, "üelişki değil. Kaçma şüphesi yok gerekçem şuydu. Oktay Bey (üye hakim Oktay Kuban) 1 Nisan'da tahliye edilen bir çok kişi haklarında yakalama kararı çıktıktan sonra ellerinde valizlerle gelip teslim oldu. Bu kaçma şüphelerinin olmadığının göstergesiydi. Yurt çıkış yasağı tedbirdi. Sonuçta neden dava açılacağını bilmiyorum. Bu bir tedbir, adli kontrol. Tamamen koşulsuz serbest bırakmayı o anlamda uygun bulmadım. Kendi hukuki kanaatimce" diye yanıt verdi.

*ONLARDA DAHA KATI DAVRANDIğIMIZI DüşüNüYORUM*

"Benzer başka soruşturmalarda da o şekilde görüş bildirdiniz mi?" sorusuna ise Yılmaz Alp, "Bir çok davaya bakıyoruz. Terör, uyuşturucu davaları. Davanın niteliğine göre örneğin bir terör ya da uyuşturucu davasında sonuçlar daha vahim olduğu için onlarda biraz daha nasıl söyleyeyim katı davrandığımızı sanıyorum" diye yanıt verdi.

Yılmaz Alp, "Farklı hakimlerin bir dosyada farklı vicdani kanaat kullanması hukuksal sorun teşkil eder mi? Birileri tutukluyor birileri serbest bırakıyor" şeklindeki soruta ise şöyle yanıt verdi:

"Vicdani kanaat sınırı, bize hukuk fakültelerinde öğretilen hukuki bilgilerin çizdiği sınırlardır. Vicdan diye anayasa ve yasalar söylemiş. Nasıl vicdanınız elveriyor noktasında sizin vicdanınızın elverdiği ile benim vicdanım elverdiği aynı noktada olmayabilir. O yüzden vicdani kanaat kişilerin kanaatidir bir anlamda ama vicdani kanaat öğretilen hukuk kuralları, Anayasa, yasalar doğrultusunda Anayasnın 138 /1'inci maddesinde yazdığı şekliyle kullanılır vicdani kanaat. Dosyanın mevcut durumuna delil durumuna suçun niteliğine göre kullanılır.


25.06.2010 Cuma *17:17 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Yargıtay'a rağmen birleştirildi* 

**

25.06.2010 - 18:27* / Gazeteport*

*İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, ''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' davasıyla, Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in de sanıkları arasında bulunduğu Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin dosyasının birleşmesine oy çokluğuyla olur verdi.* 

*İSTANBUL-* İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin dosyasının Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinin dosyasıyla birleştirilmesine karar verilmiş olması nedeniyle doğan ''yetki '' uyuşmazlığının giderilmesi amacıyla, dosyanın Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kuruluna gönderilmesine hükmetti. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, ''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' davasıyla Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in de sanıkları arasında bulunduğu Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin dosyasının birleştirilmesi kararında, ''Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi ve Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen davaların tarafları arasında sanık Cihaner dışında bir bağlantı olmadığını'' belirtti. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyetince avukatlara dağıtılan birleştirme kararında, Ceza Muhakemesi Kanununun (CMK), ceza muhakemesinin nasıl yapılacağı hususunda kurallar koyarken, yargılama sürecine katılan kişilerin de hak, yetki ve yükümlülüklerini düzenlediği hatırlatıldı. 

Dava dosyalarının birleştirilmesi ile ayrılmasının ne şekilde yapılması gerektiği ve uyuşmazlıkların ne şekilde giderileceği hususlarının CMK'nın 8 ve 18. maddeleri arasında düzenlendiği vurgulanan kararda, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki 14 sanıklı dava dosyasının, ''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' davasıyla birleştirilerek bu mahkemeye gönderildiği ifade edildi. 

Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in de sanıkları arasında bulunduğu ''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' davasının ilk duruşmasının 28 Haziran 2010 Pazartesi günü yapılacağı hatırlatılan kararda, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin dosyayı, muvafakat almadığı İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine göndermesi üzerine mahkemeler arasında uyuşmazlık doğduğu ve Başsavcı Cihaner'in ''görevi kötüye kullanmak'' suçundan yargılandığı davaya bakan Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinin de Erzurum'daki dosyayı kendi dosyasıyla birleştirmesi üzerine uyuşmazlık oluştuğu belirtildi. 

*''UYUşMAZLIK HANGİ MERCİ TARAFINDAN üüZüLECEK?''* 
Kararda, ''üözülmesi gereken sorun, adı geçen mahkemelerden hangisinin davaya bakmakla yetkili olduğu ve bu uyuşmazlığın hangi merci tarafından çözüleceği sorunudur'' ifadesi kullanıldı. 

Mahkemece yapılan incelemede, Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi ile Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki dava dosyalarında yapılan usul hataları tek tek sıralanarak hataların oluşma nedenleri belirtildi. 

Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinin 18 Haziran tarihli birleştirme kararının irdelendiği ve iki dosyanın değerlendirildiği kararda, her iki yargılamaya bakıldığında, CMK'nın 8 ve 11. maddeleri kapsamında kanunun aradığı anlamda bir bağlantının söz konusu olmadığı vurgulandı. 

Kararda, ''Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi ve Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinde görülen davaların, sanık İlhan Cihaner dışında, tarafları arasında bir bağlantı yoktur. Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen davada, Başsavcı haricinde 13 sanık vardır ve bu sanıkların Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinde yürütülmekte olan davada taraf sıfatları yoktur. Bu nedenle diğer sanıklar yönünden taraf yönüyle de bir bağlantıdan söz edilemez'' denildi. 

*YARGITAY'DA KARAR VERİLME SüRECİ UZAYACAK* 
Kararda, her iki dosya arasındaki bağlantısızlık noktaları şöyle sıralandı: 

-Dava dosyalarında isnat edilen suçlar arasında bir bağlantı bulunmamaktadır. Erzurum dosyası sanıklarının, Yargıtay'daki davada isnat edilen suçlarla bir ilgileri yoktur ve Cihaner'e isnat edilen suça iştirakleri söz konusu değildir. 

-Her iki yerde görülen davalardan birinin sonucunun diğerini etkilemesi de söz konusu değildir. 

-İki davanın birleştirilerek görülmesinde, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki dava sanıklarının herhangi bir menfaati yoktur, bir yarar söz konusu değildir. 

-Cihaner hakkındaki dava, Erzurum'daki davaya nispeten çok daha basit bir davadır. Erzurum'daki davanın kapsamı itibariyle geniş olması, yargılama süresinin Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinde görülen davaya nazaran daha uzun süreceği anlamına gelmektedir. Birleştirme halinde Yargıtay'daki davada karar verilme süreci uzayacak ve birleştirmeden beklenen fayda gerçekleşmeyecektir. Bu durum, Cihaner'in yararına bir durum değildir. 

-Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi yüksek görevli mahkeme olmayıp, ilk dereceli mahkeme sıfatıyla yargılama yapmaktadır, yani mahkemeler arasında bir alt-üstlük ilişkisi yoktur. Olayımızda ortak yüksek görevli mahkeme, yasa ve süregelen uygulamalar gereği Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulu'dur. 

-Yargıtay kararında, 'Genel Kuruldan hareket ederek' demekle, kendi içinde çelişkiye düşmüştür. Bu gerekçeye dayanıldığında, görevli mahkemenin Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi olacağı sonucu çıkar. Erzurum mahkemesinin cezalarının üst sınırı, Cihaner'in yargılandığı suçların üzerindedir. 

-Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinin, CMK'nın 10. maddesine göre resen birleştirme kararı vermesi yasal olarak mümkün değildir. Bu uygulama, Türkiye genelinde zincirleme bir kısım hukuki problemlerin doğmasına neden olma olasılığını doğurabilecektir. Bir mahkeme, kendisiyle ilgili gördüğü bir başka mahkemenin tutuklu iş dosyasını isteyebilecek, dosyayı istediği mahkemenin görüşünü de almadan resen birleştirme kararı verip, doğrudan bu mahkemenin tutuklulukla ilgili kararını değiştirerek bir kısım sanıkları salıverebilecektir. 

*"HUKUKA UYGUN DEğİL"* 
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, ''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' davası ile Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in de sanıkları arasında bulunduğu Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin dosyasının birleştirilmesi kararında, ''Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinin fotokopi belgelere dayanılarak birleştirme kararı vermesinin hukuka uygun olmadığı'' belirtildi.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin gerekçeli kararında, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin, mahkemenin muvafakatını almadan resen birleştirme kararı vermesinin usule ve Yargıtay yerleşik içtihatlarına uygun olmadığı vurgulanarak, dosyaların Yargıtay 5. Ceza Dairesine gönderilebileceği ve Yargıtay'ın bu konuda birleştirme yönünde görevli ve yetkili mahkemeyi belirleyebileceği kaydedildi.

Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinin, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin ''birleştirme'' yönündeki kararını, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin muvafakatının alınmaması nedeniyle yok saymasının usulde yeri olmadığı ifade edilen kararda, ''Birleştirme konusuyla ilgili karar vermesi gereken ilk merci, öncelikle ilk derece mahkeme sıfatıyla yargılama yapan Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi değil, bizzat İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesidir'' denildi.

Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinin, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde yargılama devam ederken, ''davaların birleştirilmesinin düşünüldüğüne'' ilişkin herhangi bir yazılı irade ortaya koymadığı ve yazılarda dosyanın ısrarla incelenmek için istendiğinin belirtildiği anlatılan kararda, Yargıtay'ın ilk birleştirme iradesinin duruşma günü olan 18 Haziran'da ortaya çıktığı ve 10 Haziran'da birleştirme kararı veren Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi dosyadan elini çektiği için dosyayla ilgili bir işlem yapmasının söz konusu olmadığı ifade edildi.

*ERZURUM 2. AğIR CEZA MAHKEMESİNİN BİRLEşTİRME KARARI HALEN YüRüRLüKTE*
Birleştirme konusunda çıkacak uyuşmazlıkların tek çözüm yolunun CMK'nın 17. maddesi olduğu ve Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin verdiği birleştirme kararının bu maddeye göre kaldırılmaması durumunda, bu kararın yürürlükte olduğu konusunda hiçbir şüphe bulunmadığı belirtilen kararda, şu ifadelere yer verildi:

''Hukuken yürürlükte olan bir birleştirme kararı varken ilk derece mahkemesi olarak yargılama yapan, Anayasa ve yasalar tarafından gerek mahkememiz, gerekse Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine göre yüksek görevli mahkeme unvanına sahip olmayan Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinin resen birleştirme kararı vermesi ve üstelik onaysız fotokopilerden ibaret dava dosyasına dayanarak delil değerlendirmesi yapması hukuka uygun değildir.

Kaldı ki, Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinin birleştirme kararını aslı elde olmayan onaysız fotokopi belgeler üzerinden verdiği ve hatta hukuken onaysız olmaları nedeniyle güvenilirliği bulunmayan bu evrakın incelenip delil değerlendirmesi yapılarak tutuklu sanıkların tahliyelerine karar verilmesi, hukuka ve Yargıtay'ın kökleşmiş uygulamalarına aykırıdır. Yargıtay uygulamasında, dosyanın tamamının değil de sadece bir tek evrakın bile onaysız fotokopi olması bozma nedeni yapılmaktadır.''

*''YARGI MAKAMLARI, BELGELERİN GüVENİLİRLİğİNİ DENETLEMELİ''* 
Fotokopi belgelerle ilgili Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulunun 14 Ekim 2008'de verdiği bir karara atıf yapılan kararda, yargılama makamlarının suç isnadı nedeniyle oluşan uyuşmazlığı çözümlerken ele geçirilen, iddia veya savunma doğrultusunda sunulan belgelerin güvenilirliğini de denetlemek durumunda olduğu ve bunun için belgelerin aslının veya onaylı örneklerinin dosyaya konulması gerektiği dile getirildi.

Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinin 22 şubat 2010 tarihli bir kararında, ''Soruşturma evraklarının onaylanmış örnekleri getirtilmeden, onaysız fotokopileri ile yetinilerek ve belgelerin istenmesine ilişkin onaylı yazı örneği istenip suç tarihi de belirlenmeden yargılamaya devamla yazılı şekilde hüküm kurulması, bozmayı gerektirmiştir'' ifadesinin kullanıldığı hatırlatılan kararda, bütün ceza dairelerinin onaysız fotokopi evraklar konusundaki istikrarlı uygulamalarının, bu belgelerin kanıt değeri olmadığını açıkça vurguladığı anlatıldı.

Benzer kararlarla ilgili bilgilerin verildiği kararda, ''Silahlı terör örgütü kurmak ve üye olmak gibi ciddi ağırlıktaki suçların işlendiği iddia edilen bir dosyada, onaysız fotokopi belgelere dayanılarak delil değerlendirmesi yapılması da en başta Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinin kendi uygulamalarına da aykırıdır'' ifadesi kullanıldı.

*''GüREVİ KüTüYE KULLANMA SUüU DOğURABİLİR''* 
Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinin, birleştirme konusunda bir karar verilmeden Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin dosyasının gönderilmesini istemesinin Anayasa'nın 138. maddesi başta olmak üzere yürürlükteki mevzuata uygun bir talep olmadığı belirtilen kararda, şu ifadeler yer aldı:

''Mahkememizin birleştirme kararı verilerek gönderilmiş bir dava dosyası hakkında hiçbir karar vermeden esası kapatarak göndermesi, hem 'görevi ihmal etme' veya 'kötüye kullanma' suçu olasılığını doğurabilir hem de usul hükümleri gereği de olanaksızdır. Böyle bir yetkinin bulunduğunun kabulü, mahkemelerin diğer bir mahkemenin görmekte olduğu dava dosyasını tek taraflı birleştirme kararı vererek getirtmesi sonucunu doğurur ki, bu mahkemelerin bağımsızlığı ilkesine bir müdahale olacağı anlamına gelecektir.''

Kararda, Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinin İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine gönderdiği bir yazıda, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi dosyası ile ''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' dava dosyasının birleştirilmesine yönelik karar verilmeden, ''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' dava dosyasının gönderilmesini istediği belirtilerek, ilk derece mahkemeleri olan Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi ile İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi arasında bir alt-üst ilişkisi bulunmadığı, Yargıtay ceza dairesinin ağır ceza mahkemelerine göre yüksek görevli mahkeme olduğu yönünde Anayasa ve yasalarda bir hüküm olmadığı ve aralarında çıkan anlaşmazlıkların da Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulunca çözümlendiği vurgulandı.

*''YARGITAY CEZA DAİRELERİNİN YEREL MAHKEMEYE BİLE TALİMAT VERME YETKİSİ YOK''* 
Bu konuyla ilgili örnekler verilen kararda, Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinin yerel mahkemelerin üst mahkemesi olduğundan şüphe duyulamayacağı ve bu durumda bile Yargıtay ceza dairelerinin yargılama yetkisinin kullanılmasına ilişkin yerel mahkemeye talimat verme hak ve yetkisinin bulunmadığının yadsınamaz hukuki bir gerekçe olduğu kaydedildi.

Kararda, şu ifadelere yer verildi: ''Bir hakimin kararını verirken özgür olabilmesi için yasama ve yürütme organlarına karşı bağımsız olması yetmez. Aynı zamanda kendi içinde bulunduğu yargı sisteminde diğer yargı organlarına karşı da bağımsız olması gerekir. Yargı organı, birçok yargılama makamından oluşur. Bu yargılama organları arasında bir alt-üst ilişkisi ancak muhakeme usulünün itiraz ve temyiz gibi durumların gerektirdiği ölçüde vardır. Buna göre temyiz yolunda, üst yargılama makamı, alt yargılama makamının kararını bozabilir veya onu bağlayacak şekilde bir karar verebilir.

Ancak üst yargılama makamlarının önceden genel nitelikte emir ve talimat vermeleri, belli bir davada serbestçe karar vermesi anlamına gelen hakimlerin bağımsızlığı ilkesine ters düşer. Yüksek hakimlerin önceden bağlayıcı ve genel emir verebilmeleri yargı bağımsızlığı ile uzlaşmaz olarak kabul edilmektedir.
Türk Milleti adına yargılama yetkisini kullanmakta olan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine 'belirli bir kararın verilmesi veya verilmemesi' şeklinde bir talepte bulunulmasının, Anayasamızın 138. maddesindeki düzenlemeye, yani mahkemelerin bağımsızlığına ve yargıç teminatına açıkça aykırılık oluşturacağı ortadadır. Bu nedenle mahkememiz, Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinin bu konudaki tavsiyesini yerinde bulmamıştır.''

*''İRTİCA İLE MüCADELE EYLEM PLANI'' DAVASI İLE BAğLANTI*
Mahkemenin, ''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' davası dosyasındaki suçlar ile Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki ''Ergenekon'' dava dosyasındaki suçlar arasında bağlantı bulunduğu sonucuna vardığı belirtilen kararda, ''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' davasında sanık olarak yer alan Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in, ''eylem planı hazırlamak, ülke genelinde uygulamaya koymak, Erzincan'daki bazı kamu kuruluşlarında görev yapan örgüt üyeleriyle çalışmalar başlatmak ve ülkede kaos ortamı oluşturmak'' iddialarıyla yargılandığı ifade edildi.

Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki davanın dayanağı olan iddianamede üiçek'in adının geçtiği ve ''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı''nın Erzincan'da hayata geçirilmek istendiğinin iddia edildiği anlatılan kararda, her iki iddianamede üiçek ile ilgili benzer iddialar bulunması nedeniyle iki dosya arasında şahsi ve fiili irtibat bulunduğu sonucuna varıldığı aktarıldı.

Kararda, bu nedenle Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi ile İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi arasında oluşan olumlu birleştirme uyuşmazlığının giderilmesi için dosyanın Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kuruluna gönderilmesine karar verildiği ifade edildi.

*MAHKEME BAşKANI şENGüN'DEN MUHALEFET şERHİ* 
Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki ''Ergenekon'' dava dosyası ile ''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' dava dosyasının birleştirilmesine karar verilerek, uyuşmazlığın çözümü için dosyanın kuryeyle Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kuruluna gönderilmesine oy çokluğuyla hükmedildi.

Bu karara, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün tarafından muhalefet şerhi konuldu.

şengün, muhalefet şerhi yazısında, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin, birleştirme kararı verdiği 10 Mayıs 2010'dan sonra bile dosyadan el çekmediğini, dosyayı Diyarbakır Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine gönderdiğini, tekrar kendisine gelen dosyanın tutuklu sanıklarıyla ilgili tutukluluk durumlarının sürüdürülmesi yönünde yine oy çokluğuyla karar verdiğini ve daha sonra dosyayı Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinin istemesine rağmen göndermeyip, mahkemelerine gönderdiğini ifade etti.

*''BİRLEşTİRME KARARI KEYFİLİğE YOL AüACAK BİR UYGULAMADIR''* 
Bu mahkemenin verdiği birleştirme kararının usul ve yasaya uygun olmadığını belirten şengün, ''Bu şekilde verilecek birleştirme kararları, mahkemelerin keyfi olarak dosyaları ellerinden çıkarmak, en azından zaman kazanmak ve de bu şekilde keyfiliği doğuracak bir uygulamaya, o dosya sanıklarının mağduriyetlerine sebep olabilecek ve giderek keyfiliğe yol açacak bir uygulama olarak değerlendirilmektedir'' ifadesini kullandı.

''İddia olunan örgüt adı belirtilerek tüm dosyaların bir mahkemede birleştirilmesi de mümkün değildir'' görüşünü aktaran şengün, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki dava dosyasının bu aşamada başkaca bir incelemeye gerek kalmaksızın Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesine gönderilmesi gerektiği görüşünde olduğunu ve çoğunluğun verdiği karara katılmadığını kaydetti. 


*(AA)*

----------


## bozok

*İlhan Selçuk'un savunması Cumhuriyet'te*


*T24 - Tedavi gördüğü hastanede yaşamını yitiren Cumhuriyet Gazetesi Başyazarı İlhan Selçuk'un, ölmeden önce, 580 yıl 5 ay hapis cezası istemiyle yargılandığı Ergenekon davası ile ilgili savunmasını hazırladığı ortaya çıktı. Selçuk'un, hasta yatağında el yazısıyla kaleme aldığı ve mahkemede okumayı planladığı ilk savunması Cumhuriyet gazetesinde bugün (27 Haziran 2010) yayımlandı.*


Selçuk'un savunması şöyle:

21 Haziran 2010 günü yitirdiğimiz başyazarımız İlhan Selçuk, 21 Mart 2008 Cuma günü sabah saat 04.00’te evine yapılan bir baskınla, polisler tarafından gözaltına alınmıştı. 23 Mart 2008 Pazar sabah saat 03.00’te savcılık ifadesinin ardından çıkarıldığı mahkemece tutuksuz yargılanmak üzere serbest bırakıldı. Bu 47 saatlik gözaltı sürecinden sonra serbest bırakılan İlhan Selçuk, hakkındaki suçlamanın ve dayanaklarının ne olduğunu anlamak ve öğrenmek için iddianamenin yazılmasını ve açıklanmasını beklemeye başladı. Kamuoyunda birinci Ergenekon iddianamesi olarak anılan ve altında Cumhuriyet savcıları Zekeriya üz, Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel ve Nihat Taşkın’ın imzası bulunan iddianame 17 Temmuz 2008 tarihinde İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne verildi. 2455 sayfa iddianame ve yaklaşık 180.000 sayfa ek belgeden oluşan dosyalar (tamamı 441 klasör halinde) 15 günlük süre içinde mahkemece incelenerek (!) kabul edildi. Düzenlenen iddianamede İlhan Selçuk 55. sıradaki sanık olarak yer aldı. Mahkeme, davanın ilk duruşmasının 20 Ekim 2008 günü yapılmasına karar verdi. 11.11.2008 tarihli 12. oturumda sanıkların sorgularına başlandı. Mahkeme öncelikli olarak tutuklu sanıkların sırasıyla sorgusunun yapılacağını, ardından iddianamedeki sıraya göre tutuksuz sanıkların sorgularına geçileceğini açıkladı. Buna göre, bir yandan sağlık sorunları ile uğraşan İlhan Selçuk, öte yandan belirsiz bir zamana ertelenen sorgusuna kadar, hiçbir şey yapamadan bekleyecek, hakkındaki suçlamalara cevap veremeyecekti. Ama, bu zaman dilimi içerisinde, medyada bazı odaklar tarafından paralel bir yargılama peşin olarak yapılıp, sanıklar baştan mahkÃ»m edilmiş olacaklardı.

,,,

Giderek uzayan tedavi süreci gibi, birleştirilen dosyalar nedeniyle yargılama sürecinin de çok uzayacağını öngören İlhan Selçuk, “davanın sonucunu göremeyecek olmasının pek muhtemel olduğunu, birçok sanığın da kendisi gibi yaşları ve sağlık durumları dikkate alındığında davanın sonucunu göremeyeceklerini, esasen davanın bu şekilde açılmasının ardında yatan temel amacın bu olduğunu, bu durumun başlangıçta yapılan bilinçli ve planlı bir uygulama olduğunu” söyleyerek, mahkemede yapmayı planladığı ilk savunmasını kendi el yazısıyla hazırlayarak avukatlarına verdi.

Eğer mahkeme önünde ilk savunmasını yapmaya ve suçlamalara cevap vermeye fırsat bulamadan yaşama veda ederse (ki öyle de göründüğünü söyleyerek), hazırlamış olduğu ilk savunmasının bir şekilde kamuoyuna duyurulması için avukatı Akın Atalay’a vasiyette bulundu.

Başyazarımız İlhan Selçuk haksız, ağır ve incitici uygulamaların da etkisiyle yaşamının son dönemini çok sıkıntılı bir şekilde geçirdi. Ne yazık ki, mahkeme huzurunda sorumlulardan hesap sorma şansını ona tanımadılar. Ama, aydınlanmanın bilgesi sevgili başyazarımız İlhan Selçuk, bunu da düşündü ve sorumlulardan tarih önünde hesap sormayı unutmadı.

Avukatı Akın Atalay’ın yayına hazırladığı İlhan Selçuk’un savunma metnini, yayımlamaya başlıyoruz.

Kamuoyuna saygıyla duyururuz.




Gazetemi bombalatmışım!

İddianamenin mantığına göre, artık bütün Türkiye’nin malumu olan Cumhuriyet gazetesinin bombalanması ve Danıştay’a düzenlenen kanlı saldırı benim yöneticisi olduğum örgüt tarafından düzenlenmiştir.

*İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne,*

*Dosya No: 2008 / 209*

Sayın Yargıçlar,

İddianameye göre huzurunuzda “Ergenekon terör örgütü yöneticiliğinden” sanık olarak bulunuyorum.

Bu suçlama iddianamenin 1792’nci sayfasında yazılıdır.

Yine aynı sayfada Türk Ceza Kanunu ve Terörle Mücadele Kanunu’na göre cezalandırılmam talep ediliyor.

ürgüt yöneticisi olarak örgütün işlediği tüm suçlardan ayrıca sorumlu olduğum iddiasıyla, “Cumhuriyet gazetesine 3 kez bomba atılması nedeniyle ruhsatsız patlayıcı madde bulundurmak ve taşımak, korku ve panik yaratacak şekilde patlayıcı madde kullanma, mala zarar verme” suçuyla itham ediliyorum.

Aynı sayfanın ikinci cümlesi de şöyle diyor:

“Danıştay saldırısında Türk Milleti adına yargılama görevini yürütmekte iken görevinin başında katledilen yargı şehidi Mustafa Yücel üzbilgin’in tasarlayarak öldürülmesi, mağdurlar Mustafa Birden, Ayla Gönenç, Ayfer üzdemir ve Ahmet üobanoğlu’nun tasarlayarak öldürülmeye teşebbüs edilmesi”nden İlhan Selçuk suçludur.

İddia tümcesindeki Türkçe düşüklüğüne ilişmedim.

Demek ki, iddianamenin mantığına göre, artık bütün Türkiye’nin malumu olan Cumhuriyet gazetesinin bombalanması ve Danıştay’a düzenlenen kanlı saldırı savcılığa göre benim yöneticisi olduğum örgüt tarafından düzenlenmiştir.

Cumhuriyet’e 3 kez atılan bombaları da ben attırmış oluyor, “ruhsatsız patlayıcı madde bulundurmak ve taşımak, mala (daha açık deyişle Cumhuriyet gazetesinin mallarına) zarar vermek”le suçlanıyorum.

Suçlananın kimliği nedir?..

Cumhuriyet Gazetesi Başyazarı ve Cumhuriyet Vakfı Başkanı...

İddianamenin suçlama faslını tümüyle okuyarak vaktinizi almak istemem.

Ancak bu tür iddialarla hakkımda iddianame düzenleyen ve ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapisle cezalandırılmamı isteyen savcılığın elinde çok güçlü deliller bulunması gerekmez mi?

Kendi gazetesini bombalatıp Danıştay’da cinayet işleten bir imtiyaz sahibi ve başyazar icat etmek kolay mı?

Bizim tanıdığımız, bildiğimiz, saygı duyduğumuz cumhuriyet savcılığı, aynı zamanda sanığın haklarını da korumakla mükelleftir.

Bunu yapmadığı zaman görevini yerine getirmiyor demektir.

üyleyse lafı uzatıp kurulunuzun vaktini almaktansa bizi suçlayan iddianamedeki somut delilleri inceleyip tartmak, değerlerini ya da değersizliklerini ortaya koymak, adaleti yerine getirmek için en doğru, şaşmaz ve gerçekçi yöntemdir.


İddianame sadece edebiyattan ibaret

İddianamenin uzunca bir bölümünde suçlarımdan bahsediliyor.

İddialara delil olarak ortaya konan kanıtları şöyle sıralayabiliriz:

*a)* Telefon konuşmaları…

*b)* ürgütten olduğu iddia edilen öteki sanıklarla İlhan Selçuk’un ilişkileri...

*c)* İddianamede 3 kez ele alınan bir pusula...

*d)* Ankara’da otel yemekleri…

*e)* İlhan Selçuk’un beş adet yazısı...

*f)* Bir konuşması...

şimdi hiçbir önyargıya kapılmadan delil olduğu ileri sürülüp iddianameye konan bu konuları tek tek inceleyelim.

üünkü bunlar delil olma niteliğinden yoksunsa, iddianamenin geri kalan bölümü savcılığın benim hakkımda ürettiği hukuk mantığından yoksun; edebiyattan ibaret kalıyor.

*a)* Telefon konuşmaları

Sayın Yargıçlar,

Savcıların iddianameye aleyhimde delil olarak koydukları sözde iddiaları cevaplandırmak, bir anlamda eskilerin dedikleri gibi ‘abesle iştigal’den başka bir şey değildir.

Mahkemenizi de bu abesle iştigal faslında meşgul edeceğim için özür dilerim.

Telefon konuşmaları bana ayrılan 79 sayfalık bölümde baştan sona sayfalara serpilmiş, olmadık suçlamalar için sözüm ona delil ve gayri ciddi gerekçe olarak kullanılmıştır.

şimdi affınıza sığınarak iddianameye alınan telefon konuşmalarından iki örnek vereyim.

İddianame 1733’üncü sayfada telefon konuşmalarım diye ileri sürülen metinde yazılı olduğuna göre ben demişim ki:

“... Atatürk devrimleri aslında toplumda yerleşmiş de bu pezevenkler türban üzerinden yürüyorlar.”

İddianameye suç delili diye aktarılan bu telefon konuşmasında “pezevenkler” diye kastettiğim kimlerdir?..

üstelik böyle bir konuşma nasıl ve neden suç delili sayılıyor?..

Ve savcılık makamı hukuka aykırı dinlemeleri suç delili olarak göstermenin ağır bir suç olduğunu bilmiyor mu?

Eğer böyle bir konuşma yapmışsam, yukardaki tümcenin bir gerçeği ifade ettiğini söylemek isterim; ama, bir iddianamede bu kadar özel, belki ciddi, belki fantezi, belki şaka tonunda bir telefon görüşmesinin ne yeri vardır?..

Savcılık hangi amaçla sanığın harim-i ismetine girerek bu tür konuşmaları iddianameye aktarmaktadır. Hemen söyleyeyim ki ben telefonlarımın dinlendiğini biliyordum.

Bu konuda yine savcılığın iddianameye aktardığı tümceleri okuyalım:

İddianame sayfa 1746’dan bir telefon dinleme alıntısı...

Muhatabım telefon konuşmasında bana diyor ki:

“Bütün telefonların dinlendiğini biliyorum. Cepler, evler, Cumhuriyet.”

*Benim yanıtım:*

“Ben hem kadınlarla konuşurken hem de dostlarımla konuşurken gümrüksüz konuşuyorum. üünkü neyin şaka, neyin ciddi olduğunu geri zekalılar bilmezler.”

Dikkat edilirse 1733’üncü sayfada “pezevenkler” diye tesmiye edilenler, 1746’ncı sayfada “geri zekalılar” diye adlandırılıyorlar.

Bu örnekler hem telefon konuşmalarındaki ciddiyet dışı mizah üslubunu, hem de dinlendiğimizi bildiğimizi kanıtlıyor. Zaten dinleme Türkiye’de bir büyük devlet ve ülke sorununa dönüşmüş, ‘koca kulak’ diye adlandırılan polis ve istihbarat dinlemesi demokratik rejimi tehdit eden boyutlara ulaşmış, Abdülhamit döneminde meşhur olan jurnalcilerle eşdeğerde görülmeye başlanmıştır. Benim yaptığım ileri sürülen telefon görüşmelerinin neden dinlendiği, henüz bu dava açılmadan görüşmelerin soruşturma makamları tarafından medyaya sızdırılmasıyla anlaşılmıştır. Zaten Ergenekon davası bu tür sızdırma harekatıyla özdeşleşmiştir.

Yine de bu telefon görüşmelerinde hiçbir suç delili yoktur. Savcılık politik kaygılarla hareket ettiği için iktidar aleyhine her konuşmayı ya da fikri darbe ve terörle bir tutmaya çabalamakta ve böyle yorumlamaktadır. Bu mantık çarpılması savcıyı cumhuriyet savcısı olmaktan çıkarmıştır.

Yasadışı dinlenen ve savcılar tarafından dosyaya konulan telefon görüşmelerimin sayısı 28’dir. Bu 28 görüşmenin 22’si gazetenin genel yayın yönetmeni, yayın kurulu başkan yardımcısı, vakıf başkan yardımcısı, Ankara temsilcisi, gazetedeki sekreterim ve bir gazete yazarı ile yapılan gazetecilik işlevi kapsamındaki görüşmelerimdir.

Görüşme yaptığım kişiler arasında, bu davada yargılanan tek kişi yoktur.

İddianamenin örgütten saydığı ve benimle irtibat kurmaya çabaladığı öteki dört kişi ile de hiçbir telefon konuşması olmaması bu davanın içeriğini hukuk tarihine savcılar adına yazacak garip bir cilvedir.

Kısacası, iddianamenin 79 sayfasına delil diye serpiştirilip kullanılan hukuka aykırı telefon dinlemeleri, benim değil, savcılığın suç işlediğini kanıtlamaktadır.


27 Haziran 2010 / *t24.com.tr*

----------


## bozok

*Savcılar kime hizmet ediyor* 

**

**
29.06.2010* - 10:29 / Gazeteport*

*Cumhuriyet Gazetesi İlhan Selçuk'un vasiyeti olan savunmasının ikinci bölümünü yayınladı: "Mantıksızlıklarla oluşturulmuş bu iddianame, iddianame olma ciddiyetinden yoksun."*

İlhan Selçuk’la örgüt üyesi olduğu iddia edilen öteki sanıklar arasında ilişkilere bakalım. Kemal Alemdaroğlu, Doğu Perinçek, Adnan Akfırat ve Ferit İlsever. 

b) ürgütten sayılan öteki sanıklarla ilişkiler 

şimdi gelelim (b) faslına, yani İlhan Selçuk’un Ergenekon terör örgütünün öteki sanıklarıyla ilişkilerini saptayan ve delil olduğu iddia edilen bölüme.

*GAZETEMİ BOMBALATMIşIM haberi için tıklayınız*

İddianamenin sonuç bölümünde, 1792’nci sayfasında aynen şu ibare okunuyor: 

*“şüpheli İlhan Selçuk’un Ergenekon’un üst düzey bir yöneticisi olduğu...”* 

Bu duruma göre *“üst düzey bir yönetici”* örgütü yönetmek için çeşitli temaslar yapmak ve yönetilenlere talimat vermek zorundadır. 

ürgütü yönetmeyen kişi yönetici olamaz. 

Yöneticiliği de bir yana bırakalım, İlhan Selçuk’la örgüt üyesi olduğu iddia edilen öteki sanıklar arasında ilişkilere bakalım. 

İddianame bu konuda örgüt üyesi olduğunu ileri sürdüğü 4 kişinin adını geçirmiş: 

a) Kemal Alemdaroğlu 

b) Doğu Perinçek 

c) Adnan Akfırat 

d) Ferit İlsever 

ünce Adnan Akfırat’tan başlayalım.



*- Adnan Akfırat* 
İddianameye göre Adnan Akfırat gazeteci kimliğiyle hazırlayacakları bir haber için benden açıklama istemiştir. 

Medyada her gün, her olay hakkında gazeteciler tanınmış kişilerden bilgi ve açıklama isterler. 

Adnan Akfırat haberi oluşturmak üzere yalnız bana değil çok kişiye, bu arada Mümtaz Soysal’a da açık mektupla başvuruyor. 

İddianamenin 1762’nci sayfasında şu tümce yer almaktadır: 

“şüpheli M. Adnan Akfırat tarafından şüpheli İlhan Selçuk’a gönderilen mektubun içeriğinde ERGENEKON Terör ürgütü’nde yönetici konumunda olan İlhan SELüUK ile örgüt üyesi M. Adnan AKFIRAT’ın irtibatlı olduğu görülmektedir.” 

Bu nasıl bir muhayyile ya da iftira mantığıdır ki salt gazetecilik kapsamında -çoğu kişiye olduğu gibi- bana da mektupla yollanan açık bir soruyu örgüt delili olarak iddianameye geçirillmektedir. 

Terör örgütü gizli olur. 

Gazetecilik merakını ve işlevini içeren açık ve amacı belirli bir mektubu yazan A. Akfırat terör örgütünün üyesi, ben de yöneticisi oluyorum. 

Bu gibi mantıksızlıklarla oluşturulmuş iddianame, iddianame olmak ciddiyetinden yoksun olmakla kalmıyor, güdümlü bir iftira kampanyasına hizmet sunuyor. 

Adnan Akfırat’ın mektubuna cevap bile vermiş değilim. 


*- Ferit İlsever* 
Ferit İlsever İşçi Partisi grubunun önemli bir kişisidir. Bu grup dergisiyle, televizyonuyla, partisiyle bugünkü Türkiye ortamında ve medyada yasal kurumlaşmasını sürdürüyor. 

Bir vakitler televizyon alanındaki girişimler konusunda Ferit İlsever’le görüştük... Bu görüşmenin yalan yanlış, kulaktan dolma, gerçekleri çarpıtma yöntemleriyle iddianame sayfalarına geçirilmiş olması neyi ifade ediyor? 
Ergenekon örgütünden sürekli söz açan iddianame ortada bir örgüt olmadığını, bir işbirliği ve dayanışma bulunmadığını, Doğu Perinçek, Ferit İlsever, Adnan Akfırat ile İlhan Selçuk arasında bir koordinasyon bile bulunmadığını sayfalar boyu bizzat dile getirmiştir. 

Eğer İlhan Selçuk Ergenekon terör örgütünün yöneticisi ve Ferit İlsever de bu örgütün elemanı olsaydı, televizyon satışı konusunda iki taraf olarak karşılıklı görüşmelerine ne gerek vardı? 

İddianamenin Ferit İlsever ile İlhan Selçuk arasındaki ilişkilere ayrılan bölümü böyle bir örgütsel ilişki olmadığının açık seçik kanıtıdır. 

Bir terör örgütünün üyesi olan kişiler aralarında iş konuşmaları, pazarlık ve çıkar tartışmaları yapmazlar. 

Ferit İlsever ile İlhan Selçuk’un Ergenekon terör örgütünde buluştukları iddiası ancak politik güdümlü bir iddianamede yer bulabilecek bir safsatadır. 
Bu iddianın nasıl bir safsata olduğu bizzat iddianamenin 1752’nci sayfasına savcılığın yerleştirdiği şu konuşma ile belgelenmektedir: 

“Ferit İlsever - MHP, NATO saldırısı, özelleştirme, hatta son polis operasyonu, her önemli konuda Cumhuriyet’ten ayrılıyoruz. (...) Nasıl yayın yapacağız? TV’nin fiyatı konusunda bir bilgim yok. İlgililer karşılıklı oturur, konuşur. Piyasadaki değeri neyse, (Cumhuriyet) olduğu için, onun biraz altında satarız.” 

Konuşmaların daha da çarpıcı öteki bölümlerini aktarmıyorum. Eğer savcılık böyle bir konuşmanın gerçek olduğuna inanıyorsa, Ferit İlsever’in temsil ettiği Doğu Perinçek, İşçi Partisi, Aydınlık dergisiyle benim aramda örgütsel bir bağ olduğunu nasıl ileri sürebilir? 

*- Kemal Alemdaroğlu* 
İddianamede İlhan Selçuk’un Ergenekon terör örgütündeki “diğer şüphelilerle örgütsel irtibatları” bölümünde adı geçen 4 kişiden biri de eski İstanbul üniversitesi Rektörü Profesör Kemal Alemdaroğlu’dur. 

Bu konu 14 satırlık bir iddia ile geçiştiriliyor. Ben, gazetemizin Genel Yayın Yönetmeni İbrahim Yıldız’la yaptığım ileri sürülen telefon görüşmesinde, iddiaya göre şöyle demişim: 

“...Kemal Alemdaroğlu çok ısrar etti... 4 tane televizyon var... ne yapılabilir?” 
Yine 14 satırlık bu bölümde iddianame şöyle yazıyor: “3. 3. 2008 günü saat 10.56 sıralarında İlhan Selçuk’la A.C’nin yaptıkları telefon görüşmesinde İ. Selçuk’un Doğu Perinçek ile Kemal Alemdaroğlu geldiler bana dediği tespit edilmiştir. 

Görüşmelerden de anlaşılacağı üzere Kemal Alemdaroğlu’nun İlhan Selçuk ile görüşme yaparak, Ulusal Kanal, Avrasya, Kanal B, Kanal Türk gibi televizyonların ortak yayın yapması, İlhan Selçuk’un bu işi organize etmesinin istendiği anlaşılmaktadır.” (İddianame, sayfa 1751) 

Varsayalım ki, böyle bir telefon konuşması yapılmıştır... 

Terör örgütü bunun neresindedir? 

Nasıl oluyor da televizyon bağlamında daha geniş yayın olanakları aramak medyanın, yayın özgürlüğünün, demokratik gelişmenin doğal gereği sayılmıyor da terör eylemi sayılıyor? 

Savcının böyle bir suçlamada bulunması için kafası nasıl çalışıyor? 

Bu soruların yanıtını biraz ilerde vereceğiz. 

Ancak iddianamenin İlhan Selçuk’un “Diğer şüphelilerle örgütsel irtibatları” bölümünde ileri sürdüğü dört kişiyle (Kemal Alemdaroğlu, Doğu Perinçek, Adnan Akfırat, Ferit İlsever) örgütsel irtibatını gösteren tek bir delil yoktur. 
Peki ne vardır? 

*** 

Amerika’nın “Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi” (BOP) ile 2002 yılında dışarıdan desteklenen ve yürürlüğe konulan “Ilımlı İslam Devleti Modeli”, ülkedeki Atatürkçü, laik, demokrat herkesi telaşlandırmış, yabancı tezgahı olan bu siyasal iktidara karşı ne yapılabileceği evlerde, partilerde, gazetelerde, televizyonlarda konuşulmaya, tartışılmaya başlanmıştır. 

Bugün Ergenekon iddianamesinin suçladığı işte bu laik ve demokratik çareleri arayan kişilerdir. 

*- Doğu Perinçek* 
İddianameye göre Doğu Perinçek ile İlhan Selçuk Ergenekon terör örgütü üyesidirler... 

Peki delil, kanıt? 

İddianamenin 1750’nci sayfasında İlhan Selçuk’un “Diğer şüphelilerle örgütsel irtibatları” başlığı altında “Doğu Perinçek ile” örgütsel irtibatına delil olarak gösterilen belge iki mektup ve iki köşe yazısıdır. 

Nasıl iki mektup? 

Doğu Perinçek yazdığı bir makaleyi Cumhuriyet’te yayınlanması için bir kısa mektupla İlhan Selçuk’a gönderiyor. 

Sayın Yargıçlar, 

Ben Cumhuriyet gazetesinin imtiyaz sahibi ve başyazarıyım. Yazılarının, makalelerinin gazetede yayımlanmasını isteyen fikir ve düşünce adamları mektuplarla gazetenin başyazarına, imtiyaz sahibi ve yöneticilerine başvururlar. Bu doğrudur ve saymakla bitmez mektup gazeteye ve bana yollanır. Nitekim, evimden alınıp, dosyaya konulan belgeler arasında böylesi mektuplar da var. 

(161. klasörün 2-4. sayfasında, 75-77. sayfasında, 92-93. sayfasında yer alan belgelere bakılabilir.) 

Doğu Perinçek’in mektubu da bunlardandır, nasıl oluyor da terör örgütü suçlaması için örgütsel bağ delili sayılıyor. 

Bir gazetede makale yayınlatmak için yazılan mektubu terör örgütü delili olarak iddianameye koyabilen savcılığın neye hizmet etmek için bu yola başvurduğu sorusunu aydınlatmak zorundayız. 

İddianame tutarlılıktan ve bütünlükten yoksun olduğu için Perinçek’in mektubu iddianamenin “e) Diğer şüphelilerle örgütsel irtibatları” bölümünde atlanmıştır. 1728’nci sayfada adı geçen mektup şöyledir: 

“Sayın İlhan Selçuk Ağabey.. 

Konu: Cumhuriyet Gazetesi için yazı... 

Yargıtay Başsavcısının kapatma davası açması üzerine bir yazı hazırladım. Parti yasakları konusunda Türkiye’de kitabı olan tek hukukçuyum. Anayasa Mahkemesi kararlarında ve Yargıtay Başsavcılığı iddianamelerinde kitabımdan çok uzun alıntılara yer verilmiştir. Lütfen okumanızı ve Cumhuriyet gazetesinde yayınlanmasını dilerim. Saygılarımla. 17 Mart 2008. Doğu Perinçek” 

Savcı böyle bir mektubu Ergenekon terör örgütünde ilişkiler faslına bağlayıp nasıl suç delili olarak iddianameye koyabiliyor?.. 

Savcının kastı nedir? 

Bu kasıt ikinci mektubun niteliğinde daha çarpıcı biçimde ortaya çıkıyor: 

“Sayın İlhan Selçuk’un dikkatine... 

İsteğiniz üzerine Cumhuriyet için bir yazı hazırladım. Konuştuğumuz konuları sunuyorum. (...) Güncelliği nedeniyle bir an önce yayınlanmasında yarar var gibi geliyor bana... Takdir sizin... 

4 Haziran 1997 

Doğu Perinçek.” 

Tam 12 yıl önce. 

Ergenekon iddiasından önce…

...

----------


## bozok

*Cihaner VATAN'a konuştu* 



*İstesem makamımı bastığında şanal’ı gözaltına aldırırdım*

*Kemal GüKTAş / VATAN* 

4 ay tutuklu kaldıktan sonra 17 Haziran’da tahliye olan Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner, büyük bir kaosu tetikleyebilecek bir kararından son anda vazgeçtiğini söyledi. VATAN’a konuşan Cihaner, “şanal makamımı bastığında emrimdeki polislere talimat verip kendisini gözaltına aldırmayı düşündüm ama kolluk kuvvetleri arasında çatışma çıkar diye vazgeçtim” dedi


Tarikatlara yönelik yürüttüğü soruşturmalar nedeniyle Ergenekon davası kapsamında yaklaşık 4 ay tutuklu kalan Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in, makamında gözaltına alındığında ülkeyi büyük bir gerilim ve kaosa sürükleyebilecek bir karardan son anda vazgeçtiği ortaya çıktı. Cihaner, VATAN’a yaptığı açıklamada böyle bir karardan nasıl vazgeçtiğini anlattı...


** Geçen hafta, ‘Gelenlere karşı onların yapmak istediği şeyi ben de onlara yapardım’ dediniz. Yani makanıza gelen savcı ve polisleri gözaltına aldırmayı mı düşündünüz?* 

Tabii, alternatifler içinde o da gündeme gelebilirdi. Ama onu tercih etmedim. Yani ben yargının güvenirliğini düşünerek hem de daha sıcak çatışmalara yol açacağı için, adalet duygusuna ve yargıya olan güvene zarar vermemek için o yola başvurmadım. Ama pekala yapabileceğimiz bir şeydi o da. 


** Gözaltına alındığınız gün HSYK Başkanvekili üzbek’le yaptığınız konuşmada bu da gündeme geldi mi?*

Televizyonlarda Kadir Bey’le yaptığım telefon görüşmesine ait olduğu iddia edilen görüntüler yayınlandı. Ama o konuşmayı ben avukatım Turgut Kazan’la yaptım. Kadir Bey’le konuşmamız çok kısaydı zaten. Ona da direnebileceğimi, direnmeyi düşündüğümü söyledim. Ama o bunun uygun olmayacağını, her şeyin hukuk içinde çözülmesi gerektiğini söyledi. şimdi geriye dönüp baktığımda o kararın doğru olduğunu düşünüyorum. üünkü işte nihayetinde kolluğun da birbirine çatışmasına yol açabilecek bir durumdu. Sıkıntıyı kendimiz yaşamayı göze alıp, bize yapılanlar çok açık hukuksuz olmasına rağmen, yine hukuk içindeki mekanizmalarla çözme yolunu seçtik. Pişmanlık da söz konusu değil. O süreçte ülkenin daha gerginleşmesine neden olacak bir şeye herhalde izin vermememiz iyi olmuştur. 


*‘Böyle bir yetkim vardı’*


** ‘Direnmeyi düşündüm’ sözünüz şimdiye kadar sanki bir sanığın kendisini almaya gelen kolluk kuvvetlerine fiziki direnişi gibi anlaşıldı.* 

Hayır, ikisi de var tabİi ki. Ama öbürü de var. O da nihayetinde yapılabilecek bir şeydi. Burada benim emrimde adli kolluk var. üstelik benim bölgemdeydiler, benim buna yetkim vardı.


** Siz emirinizdeki adli kolluğa ‘gelenleri gözaltına alın’ diye emir verseydiniz neler olurdu?*

Bunu çok uzatmanın anlamı yok. Hepsi yeni bir tartışma başlatacak. Ama oradaki (direneceğim sözündeki) kastım onu da kapsayacak bir şeydi. Nihayetinde gelenlerden daha fazla yetkim var buradaki kolluk üzerinde.



*‘Direneceğim’ demişti*

şanal’ın Cihaner’in makamında yaptığı arama sırasında ilginç diyaloglar yaşanmıştı. Yayınlanan görüntülerde karşılıklı koltuklara oturan Cihaner ile şanal arasında sakin ama gergin bir konuşma geçiyordu. Cihaner aramanın ardından gözaltına alınacağını söyleyen şanal’a “Eşkıya gibi davranıyorsunuz” diyor, şanal ise “Biz işimizi yapacağız. Sizi de yanımızda götüreceğiz” diye cevap veriyordu. Buna Cihaner’in karşılığı ise, “Götüremeyeceksiniz. Direneceğim. Zor kullanacaksınız” olmuştu.



29.06.2010 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Islak imza'da yeni gelişme!* 


*"İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı"* iddialarına ilişkin Yeditepe üniversitesi kurucusu Bedrettin Dalan ile Albay Dursun üiçek’in de aralarında bulunduğu 7 sanığın yargılandığı davada mahkeme,* "reddi hakim"* talebini reddetti.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin ikinci heyeti, tutuklu sanık Serdar üztürk’ün avukatı Hasan Gürbüz’ün duruşmada üye hakimler Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu, Hasan Hüseyin üzese ve Hüsnü üalmuk’un reddine ilişkin talebini değerlendirdi.

Heyet, oy birliği ile *"reddi hakim"* istemini reddetti.

Duruşmaya yarın devam edilmesi kararlaştırıldı. 


30.06.2010 üarşamba *11:53 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Kafes' Davasında Flaş Gelişme*

 

*33 sanıklı dava dosyasının uyuşmazlık mahkemesine gönderilmesi istendi.*

Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç ile eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü'nün de aralarında bulunduğu 3'ü tutuklu 33 sanığın yargılandığı dava dosyasının uyuşmazlık mahkemesine gönderilmesi istendi. 

Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesine gelen ''Kafes Eylem Planı'' davasının sanıklarından Mücahit Erakyol, Levent Gülmen, İsmail Zühtü Tümer, Halil üzsaraç, İbrahim Levent Olcaner, Mehmet İnce, Alpay Belleyici, İbrahim üztürk, Metin Fidan, üzgür Erken, Türker Doğanca ve Metin Keskin'in avukatları, yargılamaya yetkili ve görevli mercinin belirlenmesi için dosyanın uyuşmazlık mahkemesine gönderilmesi yönünde İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine dilekçe sundu. 

Dilekçede ''Poyrazköy'de bulunan mühimmata ilişkin dava'' ile birleştirilen bu davanın duruşmasında, daha önce davanın ''askeri yargıya gönderilmesi'' yönündeki talebin reddedildiği belirtilerek, iddianamede sanıkların dava konusu örgütü TSK içinde kurdukları ve eylemlerini de askeri görevleri sırasında gerçekleştirdiklerinin öne sürüldüğü kaydedildi. 

''Sanıkların asker olmaları, iddia edilen örgütsel faaliyetleri askeri mahallerde sürdürmeleri, örgütsel faaliyetlerinde askeri ilişki, meslek ve askeri araç-gereç kullanmış oldukları yönündeki anlatım ve iddialar karşısında sanıkların üzerine atılı suçun yargılama görevinin askeri mahkemeye ait olduğunu kabul etmemek mümkün değildir'' denilen dilekçede, sanıkların özel yetkili ağır ceza mahkemelerinde yargılanmasının anayasanın 2. maddesinde ifade edilen devletin dört temel ilkesinden biri olan hukuk devleti ilkesine aykırı olduğu kaydedildi. 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin davanın askeri yargıda görülmesine ilişkin talebi reddetmesi nedeniyle ''Uyuşmazlık Mahkemesinin Kuruluş ve İşleyişi Hakkında Kanun'' gereğince ''olumlu görev uyuşmazlığı'' çıkarılması talep edilen dilekçede, sanıkların yargılanması gereken mercinin belirlenmesi istendi. 

Dilekçede, dosyanın uyuşmazlık mahkemesine gönderilmesi talep edildi. 


30.06.2010 08:50 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*'Sözde subayı bekliyorum'* 


*İRTİCA ile Mücadele Eylem plan kapsamında yargılanmasına devam edilen Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in kızı İrem üiçek gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtladı.*

*Ali üAğLAR TİNBEK / DHA* 

Babasını her cuma ziyarete geldiğini söyleyen İrem üiçek, aralarında geçen ilginç diyalogları da anlattı. Stajyer avukat olan İrem üiçek, bürosuna "Babam sağolsun" yazdıracağım dedi. üiçek babasının kendisine şaka yollu olarak "Zaten kızım avukatlık öğrensin diye yaptım” dediğini belirtti.

11 ay boyunca savunma hazırladıklarını ifade eden üiçek şunları söyledi:

"Babam zaten savunmasını hazırladı. Biz 11 ay evi ofise çevirdik. Tutuklandığı zaman yeni bir delil eklenmemişti. Tam tersi parmak izi ve avuç izi olmadığına dair lehte raporlar eklenmişti. Ancak bu süreci yaşadık. Söyleyecekleri yine aynı. Yalnızca şunlar eklendi. Askeri savcılığın dosyasında olan tanık beyanları var 70 tane. 70’i de lehte konuşuyor. Gerçekten birşeyler basının bildiği gibi değil. İmha işlemi mesela. Tabii bunları savunmada vereceğiz. Daha sonra da babamı bugüne kadar suçlu gösterenlere inat onun suçsuzluğunu kanıtlayacağız."

Babasının böyle bir planın altına imza atmayacğını ifade eden üiçek, "Bildiğim birşey varsa babam bunun altına kesinlikle imza atmaz. Dedikodu yapar gibi ifade içeren yazılar yazmaz. Ne eğitimi müsade verir. Sonuçta tasarlanan duruma göre bir albay bunu hazırlayıp bir ordu komutanına bunu vermez al uygula, diye. Bu çok sıradışı bir olay. Kabul etmek zor" dedi.

*"SüZDE SUBAYI BEKLİYORUM"* 

Dava sürecinin kötü yönetildiğini ifade eden üiçek, askeri mahalde asker kişilerin işlediği suçlar askeri mahkemenin görev ve yetkileri alanındadır" diye konuştu. İhbarcılar üzerinden iddianame hazırlandığını ifade eden üiçek, "Bakıyorsunuz ihbarcılar ne diyorsa iddianame de o var. İhbarcıyı çağırıyoruz. Babam ve biz buradayız. Kendisi sözde subay. üzerindeki asker üniforması sayan sözde subay tanık olduğunda geleceğini söylemişti. Ama şu an kimse yok. Ben göremiyorum. Bir şekilde özellikle bunu iletiyorum ki babama bu iftirayı atan kişileri özlemle bekliyorum buraya. Benim zor bir görevin altında olduğumun farkında" diye konuştu. 



01.07.2010 Perşembe *16:10 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*"İstanbul emniyeti tertibin parçası" 




02.07.2010 - 13:15 / Gazeteport

*
*üiçek, ''Genelkurmay, irtica tehlikesi varsa, bunu MGK'ya götürür. 28 şubatta böyle olmadı mı? Başbakana imzalatılmadı mı? Niye böyle bir plan yapsın?'' dedi.

Savunmasını yaparken zaman zaman sinirlenen Dursun üiçek sinirinden ağladı.*

*İSTANBUL -* *''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı''* iddialarıyla ilgili olarak haklarında dava açılan ve aralarında Yeditepe üniversitesi kurucusu Bedrettin Dalan ile Albay Dursun üiçek'in de bulunduğu 7 sanığın yargılandığı davanın üçüncü duruşması başladı.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'ndeki salonda yapılan duruşmada, tutuklu sanıklar Albay Dursun üiçek, avukat Serdar üztürk, Ufuk Akkaya ve Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım hazır bulundu. Hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan Bedrettin Dalan ile tutuksuz sanıklar üzel Yılmaz ve İlhami ümit Handan duruşmaya katılmadı. 

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün tarafından savunmasını yapmak üzere kürsüye çağrılan üiçek, en ince detayına kadar gerçekleri söyleyeceğine dair kutsal kitap ile namus ve şerefi üzerine yemin ederek savunmasına başladı. 

*''BU PLAN DEğİL, PİLAV, İFTİRA KOMPLO BELGESİ"* 
*''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' davasının tutuklu sanığı Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, ''Bu plan değil, pilav, iftira komplo belgesi. Yargısız infaz belgesi. Yapanları şiddetle kınıyorum''* dedi. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada savunmasını yapan üiçek, kısa öz geçmişini anlatarak, çiftçi bir ailenin çocuğu olduğunu, 6 yıl yatılı öğretmen okulunda eğitim gördükten sonra harp okuluna girdiğini söyledi. 

Köyde herkesin yardımına koşan babasının 2000 yılında vefat ettiğini, annesinin de 6 yıldır kanser tedavisi gördüğünü belirten üiçek, etkilenmemesi nedeniyle annesine kendisinin yurt dışında olduğunun söylendiğini kaydetti. 

üiçek, 30 yıldır Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinde olduğunu, Güneydoğu'da görev yaptığını, 15 yıl tabur komutanlığında bulunduğunu, daha sonra da kurmay albay olduğunu kaydetti. 

Bilgi Destek Daire Başkanlığında 2004 yılında göreve başladığını ifade eden Kurmay Albay üiçek, 6 yıl da Arnavutluk'ta çalıştığını, dış konularda uzman olduğunu iddia edecek kadar iyi yetiştiğini söyledi. 

*BENİM şUBEM NATO TATBİKATLARINA BAKAR* 
Görev yaptığı dairede birinci şubenin teröre, ikincinin irticaya, kendisinin görev yaptığı üçüncü şubenin de NATO, tatbikatlar gibi konulara baktığını dile getiren sanık üiçek, *''Bu gerçekler ortadayken şube müdürlerinin ifadeleri varken, soruşturma savcısı bunları görmüyor. üünkü senaryoya uygun değil. Bu mu hukuk, bu mu vicdan?''* dedi. 

*''İşine gittiği 12 Haziran 2009 tarihinin hikayenin başladığı gün olduğunu''* belirten üiçek, nöbetçi subayın gazetede çıkan bir haberden söz ettiğini kaydetti. 

Bilgi Destek Dairesinin, dış konular, halkla bütünleşme, terör, irtica gibi alanlarla ilgilendiği için herkesin rahatlıkla girebileceği bir yer olmadığını vurgulayan üiçek, daireye girişlerde kart okutulduğunu, odaların da kilitle açıldığını söyledi. 

*SİNİRLENDİ, BAğIRDI* 
Gizli evrakların çift kilitli dolapta yer aldığını belirten üiçek, *''Buraya gelene kadar 5 kilit var. Bu ihbarcı bunların hepsini açıyor. Ben yokken, planı yağdan kıl çeker gibi alıyor. Buna itibar ediliyor. Ben taciz ediliyorum''* diye konuştu. 

*''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'*'nı elinde gösteren üiçek, planda yer alan bazı kelimelerin askeri literatüre uygun olmadığını söyledi. 

*''Bu planda bir sürü boş yer var. Ben bunu 3 sayfada bitirirdim''* diyen üiçek, *''Biz düşman unsuru değil, 'düşman kuvvetleri, dost kuvvetleri, bilgilendirme ve bilinç faaliyeti, bilgi ve evrak güvenliği' deriz. Faraziler geçekleşmezse o plan çöpe atılır. 'Dursun üiçek şerefsiz albay plan yapmış' diyene o şerefsizliği iade ediyorum''* şeklinde konuştu. 

üiçek, *''Biz, Fethullah Gülen, AKP falan demeyiz. üzel isimleri kullanmayız. Kullanırsak adli müşavirlik imzalamaz. üünkü suç unsuru olur''* dedi. 

Belgedeki bazı ifadelere sinirlenen üiçek, *''Bunu kurmay söyledi diyenin anlını karışlarım. Türkçesi varken yabancı kelime söylemek yasaktır. Komutanı, belgeyi albayın yüzüne atar''* şeklinde konuştu. 

*''Genelkurmay Başkanlığının kolluk kuvveti mi var? Genelkurmay ne yapsın böyle bir planı?''* diyen üiçek, *''Genelkurmay, irtica tehlikesi varsa, bunu MGK'ya götürür. 28 şubatta böyle olmadı mı? Başbakana imzalatılmadı mı? Niye böyle bir plan yapsın?''* ifadelerini kullandı. 

Sanık üiçek, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ve terör örgütünün böyle bir plana ihtiyacı olmadığını, savcılar tarafından mantığı araştırılmadan, kabul görüldüğünü savundu. 

*SORUşTURMA SAVCISI İşLEDİğİ SUü RAğMEN KORUNUYOR*
Soruşturmayı yürüten savcı hakkında, gözaltına alınıp serbest bırakılmasının ardından suç duyurusunda bulunduğunu ifade eden Dursun üiçek, *''Soruşturma savcısı hakkında 13 tane suç teşkil edilmiş. Ama beyefendi hakkında hala iddianame düzenlenmiyor. Dilekçe yazıyoruz Adalet Bakanlığına beyefendi hala yerinde duruyor''* diye konuştu. 

Planda yer alan bazı isimleri ilk defa duyduğunu dile getiren üiçek, plandaki bazı ifadelerin bir asker ve subay tarafından kullanılamayacağını kaydetti. 

*BANA üEKTİRDİKLERİNİN HESABINI SORACAğIM*
Dursun üiçek, askeriye de de bir ifade tutanağı formatının olduğunu dile getirerek, bu planın Erzincan'da uygulamaya konulması iddiası ile ilgili de *''gülerler insana''* şeklinde konuştu. 

Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin 1000 yıllık bir kurum olduğunu belirten üiçek, TSK'nın çete gibi suçlanmasına sinirli bir şekilde ve bağırarak tepki gösterdi ve *''Bu planı bir albay yazacak, imza atacak. Kargalar güler. Plan için komutandan onay alınır. Ona göre astlarım plan yapar, bana getirir. Ben bütün bilgi birikim ve tecrübemi katarak daire başkanına sunarım. Daire başkanı harekat başkanına, o da ikinci başkana sunar... şube müdürü plan yapmaz. Emrimde çalışan 16 tane subay var''* dedi. 

*''Millete Komplo'', ''İhanet Belgesi''* diye haberler yapıldığını, ancak kendilerine ifade tutanaklarının bile verilmediğini dile getiren üiçek, *''Bu plan değil, pilav, iftira, komplo belgesi. Yargısız infaz belgesi. Yapanları şiddetle kınıyorum. Bana çektirdiklerinin hesabını soracağım''* diye konuştu.

*"İMZAM DEğİşKEN VE TAKLİT EDİLMESİ KOLAY''*
*''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı''* davasının tutuklu sanığı Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, sahte belge üzerinde tek gerçeğe yakın olan şeyin imzası olduğunu belirterek, *''üünkü taklit edilebilen bir imza. Ben imza özürlüyüm. En zayıf noktam bu. Ben de bunu kabul ediyorum. İmzam değişken ve taklit edilmesi kolay''* dedi. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada savunmasına devam eden üiçek, 5 gün boyunca evinin, arabasının arandığını, 70 bilgisayarın incelendiğini ve bunlarla ilgili tutanaklar tutulduğunu hatırlattı. 

Ancak bu tutanakların iddianamede yer almadığını iddia eden üiçek, *''Neden? üünkü bu tertibe uymayan bir şey. Tertibe uymuyorsa, iddianameye girmesi yasak. Savcının anlayışı bu. Savcıya nereden mezun olduğunu sormak lazım''* diye konuştu. 

Sivil savcının, askeri savcılığa baskıda bulunduğunu iddia eden üiçek, şunları söyledi: 

*İSTANBUL EMNİYETİ TERTİBİN BİR PARüASI*
*''Askeri savcılık, 'Anayasaya, CMK'ya saygı gösterin, soruşturmanın sonucunu bekleyin' dedi. Ama sivil savcı, tertibin gereğini yapacak ya... Sahte belge üzerinde tek gerçeğe yakın olan şey imzam. üünkü taklit edilebilen bir imza. Adli Tıp Kurumu, TüBİTAK, 'Bu imzanın taklidi kolay, değişken, imzalar birbirini tutmuyor' diyor. Ben imza özürlüyüm. En zayıf noktam bu. Ben de bunu kabul ediyorum. İmzam değişken ve taklit edilmesi kolay. TüBİTAK, 'Bu imzalar yargılamaya esas olamaz' diyor. Ama İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü bunu kabul etmiyor. üünkü Emniyet Müdürlüğü de tertibin bir parçası.''* 

Güvenliği sağlamak için 12 Haziranda askeri savcılıkta imzasını değiştirerek attığını aktaran üiçek, *''Bunu askeri savcılığa da söyledim. 2 gün sonra bu olay manşetlere taşınıyor''* dedi. 

*''DELİL VE SUü YOK, GELEN TUTUKLANIYOR''* 
Dursun üiçek, bilgisine başvurulan bir albay iken, birden terör örgütü üyesi ilan edildiğini belirtti. 

Tahliyesi olmasına rağmen, iftiralara ve yargısız infazlara devam edildiğini dile getiren üiçek, savunmasını şöyle sürdürdü: 

*''Delil ve suç yok, gelen tutuklanıyor. ülkeyi bu hale getirdiler. Yüce yargıdan adaletli bir karar bekliyorum. Askeri savcının gönderdiği 20 tane delil var, bunlar iddianamede yer almıyor ama ek dosyalarda var. üünkü sahte bir plan hazırlandı ve bunun uygulanması lazım. Erzincan'da cemaatlerle ilgili soruşturma yürüten savcıyla görüştüğüm iddia edildi. Tanık yok, delil yok. Ama gizli tanık var. Gizli tanık benim savcıyla görüştüğümü ve yemek yediğimi söylüyor. Yemek yiyen kişi 1977 doğumlu inşaat işiyle uğraşan biri.''* 

Genelkurmay Başkanlığının, atılan iftiraları yalanlamakla uğraştığını kaydeden üiçek, savcının görevini yerine getirmediğini, bu nedenle Genelkurmay Başkanlığının iftiraları temizlemekle karşı karşıya kaldığını aktardı. 

*''SAVCI, İFTİRALARLA MESLEKİ KARİYERİMİ BİTİRDİ''* 
Eşiyle kafes arkasında görüşmek zorunda kaldığını, delil ve suç unsuru olmadığı halde tutuklandığını savunan üiçek, *''Ben eşimle kafes arkasında görüşmeye mecbur muyum? Bir tane delile ve şüpheye cevap veremiyorsam beni müebbete çarptırın. Eğer böyle bir durum yoksa da adaleti yerine getirin''* şeklinde konuştu. 

*''Bir delinin kuyuya taş attığını ve bin akılının da bu taşı kuyudan çıkarmaya çalıştığını''* ileri süren üiçek, *''Ya taşın arkasından gideceğiz ya da hukuk, vicdan ve adalet var deyip karar vereceğiz''* dedi. 

Kendisine yargısız infaz yapıldığını iddia eden üiçek, sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü: 

*''Hukuk çerçevesinde bunların hesabını soracağım. Bu kapsamda bulunduğum suç duyuruları var. Eğer en ufak bir şüphem olsa bunları yapmam. ülkem için ölünceye kadar yapacağım şey bu. üünkü başka Dursun üiçekler yanmasın, başka Dursun üiçekler iftiraya uğramasın, savcılar, hakimler gerçek dosyalarla uğraşsın. 50 yaşına geldim, bundan sonraki hedefim bu. Savcı, iftiralarla mesleki kariyerimi bitirdi. Ben bunların hesabını sormazsam, nasıl yaşarım, nasıl iyi bir birey olurum. Savcı bilirkişi raporları dışında, dosyayı istiyor, üünkü bilirkişi raporu tertibe uymuyor.''* 

...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da Günah üıkarma Seansları Başladı!*

 

*Bunlar artık dansöz gibi döndükleri için doğru düzgün yazı dahi* 
*yazamıyorlar.*

E. üZKüK gelecekteki Ergenekoncuların yargılayanlar olacağını yazdı!..* 

*- Bunlar artık dansöz gibi döndükleri için doğru düzgün yazı dahi 
yazamıyorlar. * 


Hukuki anlamda Ergenekon süreci *20 Ekim 2008* günü davanın görüldüğü Silivri Cezaevinde yapılan ilk celsede bitti. Ama tarihler *2 Temmuz 2010*'u gösterdiğinde ise kıblesiz E. üZKüK iddia ediyormuş, *"böyle giderse, bu ülke bir gün Ergenekon denince, yargılananları değil, yargılayanları Ergenekoncu olarak"* etiketleyecekmiş. 



Henüz dava sanıkları haklarında isnat edilen suçun ne olduğunu bilmeden 
gazetesine servis edilen haberleri çarşaf çarşaf yayınlanırken sanki kendisi 
o gazetenin genel yayın yönetmeni değilmiş. Kendisi değil ama, *"kendine 
hala demokrat diyebilen, hala liberal diye yutturmaya çalışılan sözde 
aydınları da tel tel"* dökülüyormuş. Kendisi aydın olduğundan dolayı aydın 
duyarlığını iyi bilen üZKüK, *"Ergenekon davasının bu ülkenin vicdanlı 
aydınlarının vicdanını sızlatmaya" *başlattığını da hissetmiş. Dava, ülke ve 
dünya kamuoyu önünde *"itibarını"* yitirmiş, *"yerlerde sürünmeye" *başlamış. 

Onun için sayın *E. üZKüK*'e hitap ederek yazmam gerekirse;* *baştan 
itibaren Ergenekon diye bir örgüt yoktu. Olmayan Ergenekon örgütü, işgal 
edilen Irak'ta bulunamayan kitle imha silahlarının Türkiye'deki hukuk 
versiyonuydu. Daha dün ümraniye'deki bir evde olmayan bombalar bulunurken, olmayan bir evde verilen bombalarla Cumhuriyet Gazetesi üç kez bombalanırken bahsettiğin vicdan sahibi aydınlarımızın hiçbiri ortalıkta yoktu. Daha da ötesi Danıştay cinayeti ile Kubilay'ın şehit edilmesi arasında bir bağ kurdular, Türkiye'de bulunmayan aydınlarımız onun bile anlama zahmetine girmedi. Soruşturmayı yürüten savcı, davaya bakan mahkemenin Anyasaya ve AİHS'e aykırı faaliyet gösteren üZEL BİRİMLER olduğunu dahi yazmadılar. 



Ortada henüz iddianame yokken cezaevinden, *"ağaçta miyavlayarak kurtulan bir kedi kadar"* olamadık diye isyan ettiğim yazılardan birisini *30 Haziran 2008* tarihinde *Melih AşIK*'a da yolladım. O yazıda, *"T.C. Devleti'nin varlığına, bölünmez bütünlüğüne laik rejime, T.C. Anayasası'na ve 
kanunlarına özde taraf olan birisinden TERüRİST olur mu? - İşte siz hiç 
bilinmeyen Ergenekon gerçeği"* demiştim. Bir satır bile yazmadı. - Niye 
yazmadı veya yazmadılar? 

- Korktular. 

Aydınlar korkmaz. Aydın olmak bir sorumluluktur. Aydınlar yazamadıkları 
zaman korkarlar. Aydınlar geleceği yorumlamaya çalışırlar. İnsanları 
gelecekte gördükleri karanlıktan korumak için aydınlatırlar. 



Ayrıca söylediğiniz gibi ülkemizde ki vicdan sahibi aydınlarımız varsa bile, 
çok iyi biliyorum ki onlar sizin çevresinde yoktur. ülkemizdeki, siz de 
dahil çoğu köşe yazarlarımızı, parayı kim takarsa ona gerdan kıvıran dansöze benzetiyorum. Dönmekten doğru düzgün yazı yazamıyorlar. Eğer Ergenekon'da geldiğin noktada, bugünkü yazınızı yazacak kadar yerlerde sürünüyorsan, o zaman, o iddianameleri hazırlayanlar kadar suçlusun. Bu öyle bir suç ki affı da yok. Bu suç vicdanlarda işlendi. Belki de kalem yorgun oldunuz... Size en iyisi Fener Rum Kilisesi'nin Trabzon'da aldığı ayin için heyecanlanmaya devam edin... *2 Temmuz 2010* 



*Saygılarımla* 

*Muammer KARABULUT * 


02.07.2010 10:44 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*Yalman sürprizi* 



*Aytaç Yalman da ‘Balyoz’ şüphelisi*

*VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 

Savcılık, ‘Darbe Günlükleri’ soruşturması ile ‘Balyoz Darbe Planı’yla ilgili hazırlık soruşturmasını birleştirdi. Ardından sürpriz bir kararla ‘Balyoz’a dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Aytaç Yalman’ı da dahil etti. Dönemin G. Kurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök, “Muhatap Yalman’dır” demiş, ancak Yalman sorgulanmamıştı.

Ergenekon kapsamında yürütülen Darbe Günlükleri soruşturması ile Balyoz Darbe Planı’yla ilgili yürütülen hazırlık soruşturması birleştirildi. İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı, sürpriz bir kararla 2003’teki Balyoz Darbe Planı’yla ‘bağlantıları olduğu‘ iddiasıyla Eski Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Aytaç Yalman, eski Deniz kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral üzden ürnek ve eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına’yı “Balyoz” soruşturması kapsamına aldı. Böylece emekli üç kuvvet komutanı da “Balyoz” şüphelisi oldu. Savcılık ihtiyaç duyarsa “Oraj, Suga, Sakal” adlı planlarla ilgili eski komutanlarına ek sorgu yapabilecek.

“Ayışığı”, “Sarıkız”, “Yakamoz” ve “Eldiven” darbe planları iddialarına ilişkin 3 eski kuvvet komutanıYalman, ürnek ve Fırtına’nın 5 Aralık 2009’da İstanbul üzel yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığı tarafından ifadelerine başvuruldu. Eski kuvvet komutanları, üzden ürnek’in günlüklerinde yer alan ‘2003-2004’teki darbe hazırlıklarıyla” ilgili 10 saat sorgulandı. Darbe planlarıyla ilgili 131 soru yöneltilen komutanlar daha sonra serbest bırakıldı. 

*37 asker tutuklandı*

Bu soruşturma sürerken, 20 Ocak 2010’da Taraf gazetesi, “Balyoz Darbe Planları” adıyla bir dizi belgeyi yayınladı. Mart 2003’de dönemin 1.Ordu Komutanı üetin Doğan’ın başkanlık ettiği ‘Seminer toplantısı’na çok sayıda kurmay subayın katıldığı ortaya çıkınca, savcılık bununla ilgili yeni bir soruşturma açtı. Taraf’ın savcılığa teslim ettiği belgelerle ilgili olarak, 22 şubat 2010’da önemli bir süreç başladı. 2003’te seminer yapılırken Harp Akademileri Komutanı olan İbrahim Fırtına ile Donanma Komutanı üzden ürnek ve aralarında üetin Doğan’ın da olduğu 49 asker gözaltına alındı, 37’si tutuklandı. Sonradan Hava ve Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlıkları’na getirilen iki eski komutan Fırtına ile ürnek, şüpheli sıfatıyla ‘Balyoz’ belgeleriyle ilgili sorgulandı ve savcılıkça serbest bırakıldı. 

*Aytaç Yalman tartışması*

Balyoz’dan tutuklanan üetin Doğan, 1.Ordu’dan ayrıldıktan sonra Karargahtaki Kozmik Büro’ya gizlice girildiğini öne sürerek dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı’nı suçlayınca ilginç bir tartışma başladı. emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök, bu sözleri eleştiririrken, “Devamlı beni tartışmaların içine çekmeye çalışıyor. Onun muhatabı dönemin ordu komutanıdır (Aytaç Yalman)” dedi. Yalman ise üzkök’ün bu sözlerini şu sözlerle yanıtladı: “Hilmi Paşa haklıdır. Muhatap benim. Bu aşamada, konuşmayacağım. O dönemde Kurmay Başkanım da İlker Başbuğ’ydu. şimdi yaptırdığı araştırmanın sonucunu bekliyorum.” 

*Ve sürpriz savcılık kararı*

Bu tartışmaların üzerinden üç ay geçtikten sonra İstanbul üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcıları, Aytaç Yalman’la ilgili ilginç bir karara imza attı. Yaklaşık 7 ay önce ‘Darbe günlükleri’ nedeniyle ifadesi alınan ve soruşturması bu başlıkta yürütülen Yalman, ‘Balyoz soruşturmasına dahil edildi. Savcılık iki ayrı hazırlık dosyasını Balyoz’da birleştirdi. Böylelikle üetin Doğan’ın komutanı da soruşturma kapsamına girdi. “Darbe günlükleri”nden sorgulanan üzden ürnek ile İbrahim Fırtına da Yalman gibi, sadece Balyoz’dan soruşturulacak. Bu iki eski komutan 2003’te 1’inci Ordu görev ve sorumluluk bölgesinde görevliydi ve Balyoz toplantılarına sunulan Suga ve Oraj planlarını hazırlamakla suçlanıyordu. Bu planlarda, Ege’de Yunanistan’la bir kriz çıkarılmasına ve bir Türk jetinin kendi uçaklarımızca düşürülmesini yönelik hazırlıklar olduğu öne sürülüyordu.

3 Temmuz 2010 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Erzincan'da Ergenekon aramaları* 



03.07.2010* - 17:42 / Gazeteport*

*Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Taner Aksakal, Erzincan'da Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında 5'i askeri personel ve Cihaner'in eski avukatı Hamit Sekman ve ADD başkanı Hüseyin Baydaş'ın evinde arama yaptırdı.*

*ERZURUM -* üzel Yetkili Başsavcı Vekili Taner Aksakal, Erzincan Ergenekon davası ile ilgili olarak Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner'in tutuklandığı dönemde avukatlığını üstlenen Hamit Sekman ile Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği (ADD) Başkanı Hüseyin Baydaş ile 5 askerin ev ve işyerlerinde arama yaptırdı. Yapılan aramalarda evlerde bulunan bilgisayar ve çok sayıda dökümana el konuldu.

Erzurum üzel Yetkili Başsavcı Vekili Taner Aksakal, geçen Perşembe günü üzel Yetkili 2'nci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nden alınan arama kararıyla Erzincan'a geldi. Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şube ekipleri ile birlikte Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği Başkanı Hüseyin Baydaş ile oğlu ü.B., Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner'in eski avukatı Hamit Sekman'ın evi ile işyeri arandı. Erzincan'da 2 iş günü kalan Aksakal'ın arama çalışmaları İl Jandarma Komutanlığında Binbaşı N.K., Jandarma İstihbarat şube'de görevli 3 başçavuş, Merkez Komutanlığı'nda görevli bir albayın işyerlerinde de devam etti. Aramalarda Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'ndan bir savcı, Avukat Hamit Sekman'ın işyeri ve evinin aranmasında Baro Başkanı Avukat Can Tekin hazır bulundu.

İl Jandarma ve Merkez Komutanlığı'ndaki aramalara polis götürülmedi. üok gizli tutulan soruşturma kapsamında bazı kişilere ait ev ve işyerleri de aramadan geçirildi. Bazı bilgisayar ve dokümanlara el konulurken, hiç kimse gözaltına alınmadı ve Başsavcı Vekili Taner Aksakal Cuma günü akşama doğru Erzincan’dan Erzurum’a gitti.

(ajanslar)

----------


## bozok

*“BUNU BİLEN DüRT Kİşİ”*

 

04.07.2010 11:37

*“Balyoz”* davasında Savcılığın dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Başkanı Aytaç Yalman’ın da sorgulayabileceği haberlerinin çıkması üzerine, Vatan yazarı Ruhat Mengi, emekli Orgeneral Yalman’la yaptığı bir görüşmeyi hatırlattı. Yalman’ın, *“Bu iddiaları Türkiye’de ancak 4 kişi cevaplayabilir, ben, Hilmi üzkök, Yaşar Büyükanıt ve İlker Başbuğ”* dediğini yazdı.

Ruhat Mengi’nin *“Ergenekon kimin marifeti?”* başlıklı yazısı şöyleydi: 

Dün Vatan gazetesi *“İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı’nın 2003’te Balyoz isimli bir darbe planı yapıldığı iddiasıyla başlatılan soruşturmada dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Aytaç Yalman’ı da sorgulayabileceği”* haberini verdi.

O dönemin diğer iki Kuvvet Komutanı üzden ürnek ile İbrahim Fırtına daha önce Balyoz iddiası nedeniyle sorgulanmış fakat Aytaç Yalman soruşturma dışında tutulmuştu.

2009 yılının ortalarında, darbe planlayan örgüte dahil oldukları bin çeşit iddia ile söylenen, her meslekten çok sayıda insanın evleri aranıp, gözaltına alınıp, tutuklandığı günlerde ve sonrasında ben programım Her Açıdan’da da, köşe yazılarımda da sürekli aynı soruyu tekrarladım.

Türkiye’nin Türkan Saylan gibi en önemli, en saygın sivil toplum önderlerinden, Milliyet’in eğitim kampanyasının yöneticilerine, orgenerallerden, hayatını terörle mücadeleye adamış askerlere, komandolara, başarılı gazetecilere, Mehmet Haberal gibi dünya çapında bilim adamlarına kadar onlarca insana akıl almaz suçlamaların yapıştırılmasına izin verilir, bu görülmemiş tablo gayet doğalmış gibi izlenirken cevaplanması mutlaka gereken bir soruydu bu...

*BUGüNE VARAN İDDİALAR*
Madem ki bugüne kadar vardırılan; suikast, bombalı kamyon, aşçılı bahçıvanlı askeri araç iddialarıyla *“devam ettiği”* öne sürülen bir darbe durumundan söz edilmektedir ve bu planın eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök döneminde hazırlandığı öne sürülmekteydi, böylesine kapsamlı bir iddiadan dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın haberinin olmaması mümkün değildi.

Hilmi üzkök, kendisine sorulduğunda işi espriye vurarak *“Vardır da diyemem, yoktur da diyemem”*le başlayan anlamlı (!) sözler sarfettiğine göre neden *“bildiklerini açıkça anlatması”,* sorgulanması bu kadar uzun süre içinde yapılmamıştı?

İsrarlı sorularımdan biri buydu ki; 1. Ordu eski Komutanı üetin Doğan’a bu soruyu Her Açıdan’da ben sormuştum, o da *“Evet, Hilmi üzkök bu iddiayı gayet iyi bilir ve bildiklerini açıklamak zorundadır”* demiş, Hilmi üzkök ise buna karşılık *“Muhatap ben değilim, dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Aytaç Yalman”* cevabını vermişti.

*YALMAN’A DA SORDUM!*
Ama bu konuşmalardan haftalar önce benim Aytaç Yalman’ı arayarak Her Açıdan’da konuşmaya davet etmemle konuya önemli bir boyut eklendi. Yalman’a *“Efendim, bu kadar insan tutuklanıyor, darbe hazırlığı iddialarını bugüne kadar uzandıran ‘kozmik oda’ aramaları, araç aramaları yaşanıyor. Sizin kendi döneminizde neler olduğundan haberiniz vardır, konuşmak istemez misiniz”* diye sorduğumda Yalman;

*“Bu iddiaları Türkiye’de ancak 4 kişi cevaplayabilir, ben, Hilmi üzkök, Yaşar Büyükanıt ve İlker Başbuğ. Bizden başka kimsenin söylediğinin bir anlamı yoktur”* cevabını verdi ve “*Konuşmak için Genelkurmay’ın yaptırdığı araştırmanın bitmesini beklediğini”* söyledi.

Yalman’ın bu konuşmasından sonra daha da israrlı şekilde bu 4 ismin bir araya gelerek *“ne olup bittiğini herkesten daha kolay ortaya çıkarabileceklerini, böylece ülkenin darbeyle yatıp darbeyle kalkmasına neden olan bu iddiaları bitirip tutuklu şekilde duruşma bekletilen onlarca kişiden ‘böyle iddialarla ilgisi olmayanları’ da kurtarabileceklerini”* tekrarladım.

*AşAğILANAN TSK*
Ona ait *“darbe günlükleri”* iddiasıyla başlatılan soruşturmalarda üzden ürnek’le ilgili hiçbir açıklamanın duyulmaması da garipti, *“darbe planı arıyoruz”* diye yıllarca altüst edilen ülkede 27 Nisan e-muhtırasını “Tek başıma yazdım” diyen, Yalman’ın da ismini verdiği Büyükanıt’a hiçbir sorgu sual yapılmaması da...

Bugün hala bu iddialarla aşağılanmış (örneğin Tokat saldırısında ve diğer bazı olaylarda *“Kendi askerlerini öldürdüğü”* bile bazıları tarafından ima edilmiş olan), TSK için hükümet *“Artık ordu eski ordu değil, demokratikleşti”* derken onlar sorgulanmıyor.

Aytaç Yalman *“4 kişi bilir”* dediğine göre o dört kişinin birlikte; yıllar süren bu davanın “kimlerin marifeti olduğunu” ortaya çıkarması gerekir. Türkiye bekliyor!


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Duruşmada ıslak imza makinesi* 



05.07.2010 - *11:12 / Gazeteport*

_''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' davasının tutuklu sanığı Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in avukatları, davaya konu olan belgenin altında imzası bulunduğu iddia edilen üiçek'in imzasının yerine Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel'in imzasını duruşma salonuna getirilen ''CNC'' makinesi ile taklit etti._ 

*İSTANBUL-* ''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' iddialarıyla ilgili haklarında dava açılan ve Yeditepe üniversitesi kurucusu Bedrettin Dalan ile Albay Dursun üiçek'in de aralarında bulunduğu 7 sanıklı davanın dördüncü duruşması başladı. 


İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'ndeki salonda yapılan duruşmada, tutuklu sanıklar Albay Dursun üiçek, avukat Serdar üztürk, Ufuk Akkaya ve Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım hazır bulundu. 


Hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan Bedrettin Dalan ile tutuksuz sanıklar üzel Yılmaz ve İlhami ümit Handan duruşmaya katılmadı. Duruşma, üiçek'in çapraz sorgusuyla devam ediyor. 


*"SUüSUZLUğUMU İTİRAF ETTİM"*
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada üye hakim Hüsnü üalmuk, çapraz sorgusu yapılan üiçek'ten mesleki hayatına ilişkin bilgi vermesini istedi. 


üiçek de, öncelikle hafta sonu bazı gazetelerde ''üiçek suçu itiraf etti'' diye haberlerin çıktığını belirterek, *''Ben suçsuzluğumu itiraf ettim. Böyle bir sahte planı hazırlamadığımı ifade ettim. Malum medya bildiğini yazmaya devam ediyor. Hukuk devletinde karşınızda sanık olarak bulunuyorum. Mahkemenin yapabileceği varsa yapmasını istirham ediyorum*'' dedi. 


Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığında görev yaptığını, 6 bin kişilik alaya 3 yıl komuta ettiğini, Arnavutluk'ta halkla ilişkiler subayı olarak çalıştığını, 2004 yılında da Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Bilgi Destek Dairesinde şube müdürü olarak çalıştığını belirten üiçek, 17 Hazirandan sonra bu birimden ayrıldığını, 7 Eylül 2009'dan itibaren de Deniz Kuvvetlerinde görev yaptığını kaydetti. 


*şUBAT SOğUğU DİZİSİ*
*Biriminde yaptığı bazı çalışmalarını anlatan üiçek, şubat Soğuğu adlı dizide İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı belgesindeki her maddenin bölüm halinde yer aldığını tespit ettiklerini ifade etti. üiçek, dindar insanlara baskı yapıldığının temalar halinde dizide işlendiğini, bunları internetten indirerek komutanlarına arz ettiklerini söyledi.* 


Hüsnü üalmuk'un sorusu üzerine NATO'yla ilgili görevleri nedeniyle her yıl bir kez yurt dışına çıktığını belirten üiçek, psikolojik harekatla ilgili seminerler için Türkiye'yi temsilen 2 kez ABD'ye, bir kez Almanya'ya son olarak da Kanada'ya gittiğini bildirdi. 


Eğitim gören oğlunu ziyaret için ailesiyle birlikte ABD'ye, yeğeninin düğünü için de Almanya'ya gittiklerini ifade eden üiçek'e Ergenekon davası sanıklarından herhangi biriyle aynı uçakta seyahat edip etmediği soruldu. üiçek de, hiçbiriyle tanışmadığını, uçakta da karşılaşmadığını dile getirdi.

*PONTUS-ERMENİ İDDİALARI* 
üiçek, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Bilgi Destek Dairesinin isminin 2005 yılına dek Psikolojik Harekat Daire Başkanlığı olduğunu ifade etti. 


Hakim üalmuk'un ''Psikolojik harekattan ne anlamamız gerekiyor?'' şeklindeki sorusuna üiçek, ''Mehmetçiklere, subay ve astsubaylara yönelik yıpratma çalışmaları var. Bunlara karşı gerçekleri açıklamak yanlış izlenimleri önlemek için bilgilendirme, bilinçlendirme görevi. Komutanlarımızın bu konularda yapacağı konuşma metinlerini hazırlamalarında yardımcı oluruz'' yanıtını verdi. 


*Psikolojik harekat konusunda yaptığı son çalışmayı anlatan üiçek, ''Ermeni, Pontus sorunu var. Asker olarak Afganistan ve NATO'da temsil ediliyoruz. Buralarda görev alacak personele eğitim verdik'' dedi.* 


Hüsnü üalmuk'un '''Somut olarak size görev verildi mi?'' sorusuna üiçek, ''İçişleri Bakanlığı ile yapılan Pontus iddialarına karşı çalışma grubu var. üç ayda bir toplanırlar. Subay olarak ben katıldım. Ermeni iddialarına ilişkin iç ve dış medyayı takip ettim. Devletin daha doğru politika yapması için destek verdik'' yanıtını verdi. 


*''BEYAZ PROPAGANDA YAPIYORUZ''* 
İddianameye konu olan internet siteleri hakkında bilgi veren üiçek, internet sitelerinin altyapısının Milli Savunma Bakanlığının ihalesiyle kurulduğunu söyledi. Görevli olduğu şubenin 'Türkses' adlı bir sitesi olduğunu, sitede Ermeni iddialarına ilişkin gerçek bilgilerin belgelerle yayınlandığını ifade eden üiçek, bu sitelerin yayıncısının Ortadoğu Bilişim şirketi olduğunu söyledi. 


üiçek, sitede Pontus ve Ermeni konularındaki gerçekleri açıkladıklarını dile getirerek, bu görevlerin devletin ilgili kurumları tarafından kendilerine verildiğini anlattı. üalmuk'un ''Psikolojik harekat uzmanlığınız nedir?'' sorusuna da üiçek, Psikolojik harekat diye bir sınıfın olmadığını, oryantasyon kursundan sonra bu alanda çalışmaya başladıklarını belirtti. 


*Eğitimi, rütbesi ve dünyayı takip ettiği için bu bölüme atandığını söyleyen üiçek, ''Psikolojik harekat sanki mikrop, virüs. Dağa çıkmanın kötülüklerini anlatmak da psikolojik harekattır'' dedi. Psikolojik harekatın bilgilendirme anlamına geldiğini ifade eden üiçek, psikolojik harekatta yüzde yüz doğru bilgileri verdiklerini, ''beyaz propaganda'' yaptıklarını kaydetti.* 


''Bu birimin üstüne gittiler, dağa çıkışlar artıyor'' diyen üiçek, ''Genelkurmay bu işe meraklı değil. Okuma yazma, sağlık taramaları yapıyor. Silah eğitimini bırakıp, askere okuma yazma kursu veriyoruz'' diye konuştu. üiçek, psikolojik harekattaki görevinin yurt dışıyla ilgili olduğunu ifade etti. 


üiçek'in avukatı Celal ülgen bu yöndeki sorulara itiraz ederek, ''Bu sorular savcılar tarafından gerektiğinde Genelkurmay Başkanlığına gizli olarak sorulabilecek şeyler. ülke gerçekleriyle ilgili olabileceğinden müvekkilim bir çoğuna yanıt veremeyebilir. Bu soruların muhatabı Genelkurmay Başkanlığıdır'' dedi. 

üalmuk da, üiçek'in Genelkurmay Başkanlığının sözcüsü olmadığını belirterek, ''Ben şahsi fikrini soruyorum. Bu işin uzmanısınız çünkü'' dedi.

*''HEDEF SEüİLMENİZ KİMİN İşİNE YARAR?''*
üalmuk, üiçek hakkında bir ihbar yazısı olduğunu hatırlatarak, ''Bunun kurum içinden çıktığı değerlendirilirse sizin hedef seçilmeniz kimin işine yarar?'' diye sordu. 


üiçek de, şunları kaydetti: 


''İnsan olarak hiç kimseye kötülük yapmadım. Kimsenin de beni hedef alacak komplo içine gireceğini sanmıyorum. Dursun üiçek görevlerinden dolayı sevilen biri. Araştıran, okuyan, yurt dışı basını bilen, bu bilgilerini en icra köşede görev yapan subaya dağıtmaya çabalayan bir subay. Silahlı Kuvvetleri içinde bilinen ilk 3 albayın içine girerim. Kara Harp Okulundan gelen deniz piyadeyim. Kara ve Deniz Kuvvetlerinde de beni tanımayan çok azdır. İrtica konusu Dursun üiçek'in konusu değil. Bunu herkes biliyor. Niye böyle yanlış yapılıyor? *Bilgi Destek Dairesinde denizci olan tek şube müdürü Dursun üiçek. Tutuklananların yarısı denizci. Denizcilerin güncel şeylerden haberi yoktur. Gemilerde seyir halinde olduklarından siyasi gelişmelerden bihaberler. Karadeniz'de, Doğu Akdeniz'de milli duruş sergileyen denizcilerdir. Hasdal'da bulunan 18 kişiden 13'ü denizci. Bu senaryoyu yazanlar denizcileri hedefe koymuşlardır.''* 


üiçek, 28 şubat sonrasında belge sızdırdığı gerekçesiyle yargılanan Onbaşı Kadir Sarmusak'a dikkat çekerek, ''28 şubatta yaşananlar var. Bir kurumun tepkisini çekmiş, yargılanan istihbarat başkanın yazdığı kitaplarda intikamın alınacağı yazıyordu. Bunlara yorumluyorum. Tek denizci benim. İsmimin maksatlı yazıldığını düşünüyorum'' diye konuştu. 


Taraf gazetesinde yer alan sivil toplum örgütleriyle ilgili ''Andıç'' konusuna ilişkin de üiçek, ''Böyle bir çalışma yapılmadı. Emekli Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt da konuyu takip etti. Böyle bir çalışmanın yapılmadığını söyledi. Soruşturuldum ve hakkımda işlem yapılmadı'' şeklinde konuştu. 

(AA)

----------


## bozok

*İddianamede MİT elemanları deşifre edildi*



İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı iddianamesinin delil klasörlerinde isimleri, unvanlaır ve telefon numaraları yayınlanan çok sayıda Milli İistihbarat Teşkilatı (MİT) görevlisi deşifre edildi. Yeditepe üniversitesi kurucusu Bedrettin Dalan şoförü olarak bilinen Coşkun Umur’un cep telefonun hafıza kartının çözümü iddianamenin 78. klasöründe bulunuyor. Dökümü yapılan listede, MİT mensuplarının yanında bir çok asker, polis ile bir de İnterpol görevlisinin isim, unvan ve telefon numaraları yer alıyor. Hakkında dava bile açılmayan Coşkun Umur’a ait telefon hafızasındaki bilgilerin yayınlanmasıyla birçok MİT mensubunun açığa çıkmasına hukukçular sert tepki gösterdi. 

*üok büyük skandal*
Avukat Vural Ergül, konuyla ilgili yaptığı değerlendirmede, ABD, İngiltere veya İspanya’da yürütülen bir soruşturmada, o ülkenin istihbarat servisi personelinin deşifre edilmesinin düşünülemeyeceğini belirterek, “üok büyük bir skandal olur. Sebep olanlar bir dakika dahi koltuklarında oturamaz. Hatta derhal tutuklanırlar” dedi. Türkiye’de MİT’le ilgili yasa maddelerini hatırlatan Ergül, “TCK’nın, ’yasaklanan bilgileri açıklama’başlıklı 336. maddesine göre; yetkili makamların kanun ve düzenleyici işlemlere göre açıklanmasını yasakladığı ve niteliği bakımından gizli kalması gereken bilgileri açıklayan kimseye 3 yıldan 5 yıla kadar hapis cezası verilir. Ayrıca, 2937 sayılı Devlet İstihbarat Hizmetleri ve Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı Kanunu’nun cezai hükümler başlıklı 27. maddesine göre de bu kişiler 2 seneden 8 seneye kadar ağır hapis cezası ile cezalandırılır. Bu hüküm gereğince, onlarca MİT personelinin ad, soyad, unvan ile adres ve telefonlarına kadar iletişim bilgilerini iddianame eklerine serpiştiren savcılar hakkında derhal cezai takibat başlatılmalıdır” şeklinde konuştu. 


*YENİüAğ GZT.* / 5 Temmuz 2010

----------


## bozok

*Poyrazköy toprakları kurutuldu*

 

Poyrazköy’de bulunan mühimmatın ne zaman gömüldüğünün belirlenmesi için 2009 Nisan ayında alınan toprak numunelerinin incelenmediği ortaya çıktı. İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, 6 Mayıs 2010 tarihinde, İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’ne, “Poyrazköy’de yapılan kazı çalışmalırı sırasında bulunan suça konu mühimmat ile kazılar sırasında toprak numunelerinin alınıp alınmadığını, alındı ise ne gibi işlem yapıldığını ve halen numunelerin bulunup bulunmadığını” sordu. İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü, 21-24 Nisan 2009’da Poyrazköy’de yapılan aramalarda Olay Yeri İnceleme Müdürlüğü’nün toprak ve su numunesi aldığını ama inceleme yapılmadığını bildirdi. 

*Kimyasal analiz yapılmadı*
Toprak numunesinin gerekli incelemeler yapılmak üzere Kriminal Polis Laboratuvarı’na gönderildiği belirtilen yazıda, “Kriminal Laboratuvar, toprak ve su numunelerinin analizlerinin ancak mukayeseye esas bir delil ile olay yerinden elde edilen delil üzerinde karşılaştırmalı olarak yapıldığı, bu sebeple herhangi bir analize tabi tutulmadığı” bilgininin verildiği anlatıldı. Yazıda, “Ayrıca, kimyasal maddelerin analizlerinde kullanılan cihaz, yöntem ve teknikler ile uzmanlık bilgisi dahilinde toprak numuneleri üzerinden gömü tarihinin tespitine yönelik analiz yapılmaştır” denildi. Sözkonusu toprak numunelerinin halen Emniyet Müdürlüğü bünyesinde muhafaza edildiği kaydedildi. 

*Emniyet’in ihmali söz konusu*
Bu arada, tutuklu sanık Emekli Binbaşı Levent Bektaş’ın avukatı Hüseyin Ersöz, toprak numuneleri üzerinde yaklaşık 1,5 senedir hiçbir işlem yapılmadığına dikkat çekerek, “Toprak numuneleri nem, ısı vb. faktörlere bağlı olarak değişiklik göstermektedir. Bu incelemenin uygun koşulların sağlandığı bir ortamda en fazla birkaç gün içinde yapılması gerekirdi. Emniyet Müdürlüğü bu konuda ihmal göstermiş ve söz konusu numunelerin delil vasfını kaybetmesine neden olmuştur” iddiasında bulundu. 


01/07/2010 - 22:34 / *YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*"Ben hazırlasam böyle hazırlardım"* 

**

06.07.2010 - 15:37* / Gazeteport*

*“İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı"nın altında imzası olduğu ileri sürülen Albay Dursun üiçek, bu planın askeri yazışma usullerine aykırı olduğunu belirterek, kendi hazırladığı bir planı mahkemeye sundu.* 

*''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' belgesinin bürosunda bulunduğu iddia edilen tutuklu sanık avukat Serdar üztürk ise uluslararası komploda "kendisine kötü adam rolü düştüğünü" söyledi.* 

*İSTANBUL-* ''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' iddialarıyla ilgili haklarında dava açılan ve Yeditepe üniversitesi kurucusu Bedrettin Dalan ile Albay Dursun üiçek'in de aralarında bulunduğu 7 sanıklı davanın 5. duruşması başladı. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'ndeki salonda yapılan duruşmada, tutuklu sanıklar Albay Dursun üiçek, avukat Serdar üztürk, Ufuk Akkaya ve Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım hazır bulundu. 

Hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan Bedrettin Dalan ile tutuksuz sanıklar üzel Yılmaz ve İlhami ümit Handan ise duruşmaya katılmadı.

*"BANA AİT DEğİL"*
*Savunması ve çapraz sorgusu yapılan Dursun üiçek, “Bu belgeyi ben hazırlamadım" diyerek, mahkemeye kendi hazırladığı bir belgeyi sundu. “Ben hazırlasaydım böyle hazırlardım" diyen üiçek, iddianamedeki belgenin askeri yazışma usullerine aykırı olduğunu, usullere uygun hazırlandığında belgenin kendisinin son hazırladığı gibi olması gerektiğini savundu.* 

üiçek’in örnek olarak hazırlayıp mahkemeye sunduğu “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı" belgesinin girişinde, “T.C. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı/ANKARA" olarak kurum adı belirtiliyor. Belgenin altında 3’üncü Bilgi Destek şube Müdürü olarak ‘Dursun üiçek’ adının yanı sıra Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı’nın da adının bulunması gerektiği belirtiliyor. üiçek, belgenin sonuna “Genelkurmay Başkanı Emriyle" ibaresini de ekleyerek, belgenin aslında bunların bulunmadığını vurguluyor. Planın son sayfasında ise, uygulamaya geçilmesi için tek tek gönderilecek askeri birliklere yer veriliyor. 

*'SAT'üILAR BİR şEY GüMMEK İSTESE, TANRI DIşINDA KİMSE GüRMEZ"*
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada savunmasını yapan avukat Celal ülgen, müvekkilinin çapraz sorgusu sırasında, mahkemenin denizcilerin neden hedef seçildiğini sorduklarını hatırlattı. 

ülgen, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı ve Güven Erkaya'nın kuvvet komutanı olarak 28 şubattaki etkin işlevi, bir polisin askerliği sırasında kuryelik yaptığı ve basına bilgi sızdırmaktan yargılanmasına ilişkin basında Sarmusak olayı olarak bilinen davanın denizcilerin hedef seçilmesinin nedenleri arasında olduğunu ileri sürdü. 

Denizcilerin Karadeniz'de kurduğu uluslararası donanma güç birliğinin, ABD'yi rahatsız ettiğini iddia eden ülgen, Deniz Kuvvetlerinin kendi silahını ve gemisini yaparak kendi kendine yeten bir kuvvet konumuna geldiğine dikkat çekti. ülgen, ''Senaryoyu yazanlar Dursun üiçek'i, Levent Bektaş'ı, Levent Göktaş'ı, üetin Doğan'ı ve çok sayıda askeri hedef alabilirler. Hedeflerindeki tek kurumun Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, Genelkurmay Başkanı olduğu belirtilmiştir'' dedi. 

Bir gazete haberine dayanılarak yapılan suç duyurularında birinci sıradaki şüphelinin İlker Başbuğ olduğunu ileri süren ülgen, birçok suç duyurusunda birçok askerin suçlandığını anlattı. 

İddianamenin eklerindeki Avrupa Birliği (AB) Komisyonu tarafından, soruşturmayı yürüten savcılara gönderilen bir yazıya da değinen ülgen, yazıda Ergenekon davası, Erzurum'daki dava ve Balyoz soruşturmasına ilişkin Genelkurmay Başkanlığının açıklamaları üzerine yapılan bir suç duyurusunun olup olmadığının sorulduğunu kaydetti.

*SANIKLAR ARASINDA BAğ YOK*
Avukat ülgen, şunları söyledi: ''AB, bu bilgileri niye istiyor? Genelkurmay adına şikayet yapılmışsa burada demokrasi var. Yapılmamışsa yok öyle mi? O zaman burada demokrasi yok. üünkü Genelkurmay Başkanı hakkında dava açacak cesarette bir savcı yok. Bu suç duyurularını ek klasörlere koyma cesaretini gösteriyorlar. Bu demokrasi göstergesi asla olamaz. Bu Türkiye'nin nasıl bir baskı altında olduğunu gösteren belgelerden biridir.'' 

Davanın sanıkları arasında bağ olmadığını ifade eden ülgen, sanıkların ortak eylemle suçlanmadıklarını söyledi. ülgen, sanıkların ortak dava arkadaşları olmalarının mümkün olmadığını dile getirerek, savcıların yasanın zorunlu kılmasına karşın hiçbir sanık hakkında lehe delil toplamadıklarını ileri sürdü. 

*ülgen, savcıların görevi kötüye kullanma suçunu işlediklerini savundu. İddianamenin kanıtlarının ihbarlar olduğunu ifade eden ülgen, ''Yoğun ve kurgulanmış bir ihbarcı müessesesi var'' dedi.* 

Kafes, Poyrazköy ve Amirallere suikast iddianamelerinin de bu dosyayla ilintili gösterilmeye çalışıldığını ifade eden ülgen, ''Tüm bunları birlikte düşününce, sayın mahkeme 'hakikaten Beykoz Kaynarca'da, Ergenekon'un silahları bulunmuş' algısına kapılıyor ve bu davanın sanıklarına bakış açısı değişiyor. Dursun üiçek'e tutuklama kararı verilmesinin başlıca nedeni olarak ben bunu görüyorum'' diye konuştu. 

*Beykoz Kaynarca'da köylülerin ihbar ettiği ve iddia edilen mühimmatı saklayan kişilerin, kendilerini fark ettirmek için her şeyi yaptıklarını da söyleyen ülgen, ''Bir şey saklamak isteyen neden ağaçlara tornavida çaksın? Gömülen yerin istikametini göstersin? Bu mühimmatı bizim SAT'çılar gömmüş olamazlar. Bizim SAT'çılar bir şey gömmek istese, eminim gecenin sessizliğinde kayar bölgeye girerler, en derine gömerler ve Tanrı dışında kimse gömdükleri şeyi bulamaz. Bu 'Ergenekon ürgütü', geliyor ve kendini göstere göstere, 'Gelin bunu bulun' diye mi saklıyor bu mühimmatları. Bunu yapanlar olsa olsa ABD'li conilerin kötü kopyalarıdır'' diye konuştu.*

*üİüEK'TEN ASKERİ LİTERATüRE UYGUN BELGE*
ülgen, çok kolay imza taklidi yapılabileceğini göstermek istediğini de belirterek, duruşma salonunda izlettiği videoda sağ elinde 2 parmağı olan bir kişinin Dursun üiçek'in imzasını atarken yer alan görüntülerini gösterdi. ülgen, ''İmza atan arkadaşın elinde 2 parmak var. İmza atmak için yetenekli olmak yeterli'' dedi. 

ülgen'in savunmasını tamamlamasının ardından söz verilen Dursun üiçek de adaletin tecellisi açısından bir an önce tahliye edilmesini istedi. 

*BANA KüTü ADAM ROLü DüşTü*
*''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' belgesinin bürosunda bulunduğu iddia edilen tutuklu sanık avukat Serdar üztürk, özel hayatına ilişkin iki kişi arasında yapılan konuşmaların iddianamede yer almasına tepki gösterdi.* 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada savunmasını salondaki kürsüye çıkmayarak oturduğu yerden yapmak için heyetten izin alan üztürk, ''böyle bir iddianameye karşı esasen savunma yapılmayacağını'' söyledi. 

Avukatlarının isteği üzerine savunma yaptığını ifade eden üztürk, *''Burada herhangi bir adalet olmadığını üyelerden dolayı biliyorum. Belge neden benim ofisime konuldu? Burada ben ve hiç kimse hedef değil. Büyük bir organizasyonun, uluslararası olayın Türkiye'deki uygulaması. Bana, ıslak imzalı belge ofisinden çıkan kötü adam rolü düştü''* şeklinde konuştu. 

İddianameden ''ıslak imza konulu dördüncü perde'' diye söz eden üztürk, ''Süslü laflarla laf ebeliği yapmayacağım. Eğip bükmeden anlatacağım. Sizin anlayıp anlamayacağınızı önemsemiyorum. Türk milletinin anlayacağına eminim'' dedi. 

*''İDDİANAMEYİ OKUYUNCA KENDİMİ TANIYAMADIM''* 
Sokrates'in savunmasının ilk bölümünde ''Anlatılanlar karşısında ben bile kendimi tanıyamadım. Ancak anlattıklarının hepsi yalan'' dediğini anımsatan üztürk, ''Burada olduğu gibi. İddianameyi okuyunca ben bile kendimi tanıyamadım'' diye konuştu. 

*İki kişinin konuşması sırasında edilen küfürlerin iddianameye konulmasına tepki gösteren üztürk, ''Biz bir halt yedik küfür ettik, bunların iddianameye konulması ayrı bir halt yemek. Bizim iddianame kültürümüze de aykırı. Savcılar bunu kasten yapıyorlar. İnsan özel hayatında küfür edebilir. Bu insani olay. Bunun ne hukukta ne dinde yeri yok'' şeklinde konuştu.* 

Telefon konuşmalarında iddia edilen örgütle ilgili hiçbir ifadenin olmadığını söyleyen üztürk, şöyle konuştu: ''üzel hayatım, doğrusu, yanlışı, hatalarıyla sadece beni ilgilendirir. Magazine meraklı özel savcıları da polisleri de ilgilendirmez. Bunlar kasıtlı olarak iddianameye konuldu. Burada size özel hayatımın hesabını verecek değilim. İki kişi arasında olan bir şeyi iddianameye koydunuz da elinize ne geçti? Boyunuz mu uzadı?'' 

Türbanla ilgili bir konuşmasının da iddianameye konulduğuna değinen üztürk, kimsenin başının açık ya da kapalı olmasının kendisini ilgilendirmediğini söyledi.Tutuklu sanık üztürk, türbanın siyasi bir simge olduğunu belirterek, Türkiye'ye türbanın 1983 yılında girdiğini ileri sürdü. 

2. Ergenekon davasının sanığı emekli albay Levent Göktaş'ın ofisinin aranmasını da anlatan üztürk, operasyon döneminde avukatlığını yaptığı Göktaş'ın ofisine polisin savcı olmaksızın geldiğini ve aramaya başladığını, bunun hukuka aykırı yapılan bir arama olduğunu söyledi. 

*''51 NO'LU DVD POLİS TARAFINDAN KONULDU''* 
İçinde hakim ve savcıların kişisel verilerinin ve bazı görüntülerinin bulunduğu öne sürülen 51 No'lu DVD'nin bulunduğu bu arama sırasında, ofisteki herkesin bir odaya toplandığını, sonra aramaların başladığını belirten üztürk, bu sırada avukatlardan üzge Evci'nin de odadan çıkarıldığını söyledi. 

üztürk, Evci'nin kendisini salona götürmek üzere kamera görüntüsünü çeken polis eşliğinde giderken, dışarı çıkmasını isteyen polisin odasına girdiğini gördüğünü aktardığını belirtti. 

51 No'lu DVD'nin de Evci'nin odasına bu sırada konulduğunu ve diğer odalarda tüm delillerin toplandıktan sonra, ofisin sekreteryasına götürülmeleri işlemi yapılırken, Evci'nin odasında yapılan aramada bulunan bu DVD'nin hemen sekreteryaya götürülerek bırakıldığını savunan üztürk, şöyle devam etti: 

*''51 No'lu DVD polis tarafından konulmuştur. Levent Albay (Göktaş) ülkücüdür. Bir polis Levent Albaya 'Komutanım ben de ülkücüyüm. Amirlerim burada ne yapıyorlar bilmiyorum. Amerikalılar gelip gidiyorlar' demiş. Ben de 10 Ocak 2009'da İstanbul'da Levent Albay gözaltındayken Terörle Mücadele şubesi'nde gece 22.00'de Amerikalıları gördüm.*'' 


Savcılık sorgusu sırasında Göktaş'a 51 nolu DVD'yle ilgili sorular sormaları üzerine şaşırdıklarını ve bu DVD'yi görmek istediklerini, ancak kendilerine gösterilmediğini aktaran üztürk, *''Savcı Zekeriya üz, önüne bu sırada getirilen Göktaş'ın dosyasının kapağını bizim önümüzde kaldırdı. Daha sonra yanındakine 'polisten gelen kartı tak da sorulara bakalım' dedi. Bir savcı polisin hazırladığı soruları sormaz''* diye konuştu. 


Arama ve sorgulamadaki usulsüzlükler nedeniyle pek çok suç duyurusunda bulunduklarını da belirten üztürk, ''Biz bunları niye yapıyoruz? Türkiye yeniden hukuk devleti olduğunda bunların hesabını sormak için. Ama olmayacak tabii. Eylül ayında af çıkartılacak ve insanları masum olduğunu ispatlama hakkı tanımadan salıverecekler. Bir arkadaş, 'Biz ücalan'la aynı maddeden yargılanıyoruz değil mi?' dedi. Evet dedim. Zaten af çıkarmaktan amaç o. ücalan da general de bırakılacak'' iddiasında bulundu.

...

----------


## bozok

*Benzer ihbarlar bana da geldi* 



2004’de ABD Büyükelçisi Eric Edelman’a, TSK’da darbe hazırlığına ilişkin ihbar mektubu gönderilmesi tartışmalarıyla ilgili olarak dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök kritik bir değerlendirmede bulundu.

Benzer ihbar mektuplarının kendisine ve diğer kurumlara da gönderildiğini açıklayan üzkök, Hürriyet’e, şunları söyledi: 

*Deprem bile ihbar ettiler* 

“ünemli olan devlet ciddiyeti ile bunların ne kadarının dikkate alınması gerektiğidir. Bilgisi belgesi, imzası ve delili olmayan mektuplar ciddiye bile alınmaz; alınmamalı. Böyle o kadar çok mektup gelir ki. Size inanılmaz bir şey anlatayım; bırakın darbeyi yarın zelzele olacak diye ihbar mektubu gönderenler bile var. Hatta, o gönderenlerden biri bunu sonunda tesadüfen tutturmuş. Sonrasında bana, ‘Bakın efendim zelzeleyi bilen ihbar mektubu var’ dediklerinde, gülüp geçmiştim. Bilim var, akıl var. Böyle şey olur mu? 

*Edelman karıştırılmış*

şimdi de bir şekilde dönemin Amerikan Büyükelçisi Eric Edelman karıştırılmış. Tahmin ediyorum blogda başlayan konu buralara kadar geldi. Artık iş o hale geldi ki devlet ciddiyeti, bilgi ve objektiflikten uzak yorumlar yapılıyor. Bu tür mektuplar zamanında bana da gönderildi. ünemli olan devlet ciddiyeti ile bunların ne kadarının dikkate alınması gerektiğidir. Bunlar, TSK’da imzasız kaale alınmaz ve işlem yapılmaz. Bilgi ve delile dayanmayan her ihbar mektubu işleme alınırsa ne kişilerin, ne de kurumların birbirine güveni kalır.”

2003-2005 yıllarında ABD’nin Ankara Büyükelçisi olan Eric Edelman, kendisine sahte darbe belgeleri getirildiğini açıkladı. Edelman, Washington’da Hürriyet’e şunları söyledi: “Elle yazılmış bir mektup fotokopisiydi. üzerinde herhangi bir güvenlik sınıflandırması ya da işareti yoktu. Bize söylenen Türk Ordusu’nun usulsüzlüklerini içeriyordu. Elçilik personelinden belgenin analiz edilmesini istedim. Kesinlikle sahte olduğunu rapor ettiler.” 

*Amerikalı diplomat J. K.*

Bazı güvenilir kaynaklar ise o dönemde ABD Büyükelçiliği’nde görevli J.K. isimli bir diplomatın, Büyükelçiliğe gelen bu mektubu daha sonra başkentte çeşitli noktalara ulaştırmada rol oynayabileceği iddiasında bulunuyor: “O günlerde ihbar mektupları sadece Amerikalılara değil, bazı büyük ülkelerin büyükelçiliklerine de gidiyordu. üzellikle Amerikalı diplomat J.K. bu konularla çok ilgili idi. J.K., Edelman’ın orijinalliğini kontrol için elçilik personelinden istekte bulunması sonrasında tanıdığı kişilere bunu ulaştırmış, onlar da TSK’da bazı isimlere bunu taşımış olabilir.” (Hürriyet)


07.07.2010 üarşamba *09:31 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Müthiş iddia!* 



*İrtica belgesi operasyonu sürerken ABD’liler şubedeydi*

‘İrticayla Mücadeye Planı’ davasının sanığı avukat üztürk “Albay Göktaş’ın ofisi aranırken bir polis ’Komutanım amirlerim burada ne yapıyor bilmiyorum. ABD’liler gelip gidiyor’ demiş. Ben de Levent Albay gözaltındayken Terörle Mücadele’de ABD’lileri gördüm’ dedi

“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” davasının 5. duruşması dün İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde yapıldı. 7 sanıklı davanın duruşmasına tutuklu sanıklar Albay Dursun üiçek, avukat Serdar üztürk, Ufuk Akkaya ve Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım katıldı. Hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan Bedrettin Dalan ile tutuksuz sanıklar üzel Yılmaz ve İlhami ümit Handan ise gelmedi.

Dünkü duruşmada “İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” belgesi bürosunda bulunduğu iddia edilen avukat üztürk savunmasını yaptı. “İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” belgesi gibi belgelerin savcılar tarafından oluşturulduğunu ileri süren üztürk, Savcı Zekeriya üz ve bazı polisler hakkında “casusluğa iştirakten” suç duyurusunda bulunacağı sırada kendisinin devre dışı bırakıldığını da öne sürdü. Bu operasyonlarda yargının kullanıldığını ifade eden üztürk, “Operasyonu yapanlar bizi birbirimize düşürmeye çalışıyor. Aynı 12 Eylülde olduğu gibi. Amerika bize nasıl saldıracağını iyi biliyor” dedi. Tuncay Güney’in 2001’de 9 günlük bir ABD gezisine götürüldüğünü ileri süren üztürk, Güney’in bu ziyaretten geldikten sonra kurgulanmış ifadelerini verdiğini iddia etti. ABD’nin 2001’de bu planı uygulamaya koyamadığını, Türk savcılarının, polisinin ikna edilemediğini savunan üztürk, “Kimsenin bulamadığı örgütü Zekeriya üz buluyor. üz’ün heykelini dikecekler ama Amerika’ya” dedi.

*DVD’yi polis koydu*

Savunması sırasında avukatlığını yaptığı 2. Ergenekon davası sanığı emekli Albay Levent Göktaş’ın ofisinin aranmasını da anlatan üztürk, Göktaş’ın ofisine polisin savcı olmaksızın aramaya başladığını, bunun hukuka aykırı bir arama olduğunu söyledi. İçinde hakim ve savcıların kişisel verilerinin ve bazı görüntülerinin bulunduğu öne sürülen 51 No’lu DVD’nin bulunduğu bu arama sırasında, ofisteki herkesin bir odaya toplandığını, sonra aramaların başladığını belirten üztürk, bu sırada avukat üzge Evci’nin de odadan çıkarıldığını söyledi. 51 No’lu DVD’nin Evci’nin odasına bu sırada konulduğunu ve aramada bulunan DVD’-nin hemen sekreteryaya götürüldüğünü savunan üztürk, şöyle devam etti:

“51 No’lu DVD polis tarafından konulmuştur. Levent Albay (Göktaş) ülkücüdür. Bir polis Levent Albay’a ’Komutanım ben de ülkücüyüm. Amirlerim burada ne yapıyorlar bilmiyorum. Amerikalılar gelip gidiyorlar’ demiş. Ben de 10 Ocak 2009’da İstanbul’da Levent Albay gözaltındayken Terörle Mücadele şubesi’nde gece 22.00’de ABD’lileri gördüm.”

*ALBAY üİüEK’İN AVUKATI CELAL üLGEN:* 

*‘SAT’çıların gömdüğünü Tanrı dışında kimse bulamaz’*

“İRTİCA ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” davasının tutuklu sanığı Albay Dursun üiçek’in avukatı Celal ülgen, Beykoz’da bulunan mühimmatı saklayan kişilerin, kendilerini fark ettirmek için her şeyi yaptıklarını söyledi. ülgen “Bir şey saklamak isteyen neden ağaçlara tornavida çaksın? Gömülen yerin istikametini göstersin? Bu mühimmatı SAT’çılar gömmüş olamaz. Bizim SAT’çılar bir şey gömmek istese, eminim gecenin sessizliğinde kayar bölgeye girerler, en derine gömerler ve Tanrı dışında kimse gömdükleri şeyi bulamaz. Bunu yapanlar olsa olsa ABD’li conilerin kötü kopyalarıdır” dedi.

*KAFES’TE TAHLİYE GEREKüELERİ:*

*Hukuki konumları benzer sanıklar tutuksuz yargılanıyor*

KAFES Eylem Planı davasının tutuklu sanıkları Albay Mücahit Erakyol, Albay Levent Gülmen ve Yarbay Halil üzsaraç’ın tahliye gerekçeleri belli oldu. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin gerekçesinde “Dosya kapsamı, hukuksal konumları benzer olan bazı sanıkların tutuksuz yargılanması ve sanıkların savunmalarının alınmış olup, delillere etki etme olasılıklarının kalmaması dikkate alınarak serbest bırakılmalarına” denildi.


7 Temmuz 2010 / *VATAN GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'da bir tahliye daha!* 



*Emekli Albay Kubilay Aktaş tahliye oldu*

*AA* 


"Balyoz Planı" iddiaları soruşturması kapsamında tutuklu bulunan emekli Albay Kubilay Aktaş tahliye edildi.

Kubilay Aktaş’ın avukatının talebini değerlendiren İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti, Aktaş’ın tahliyesine karar verdi.

Aktaş’ın avukatı, daha önce müvekkilinin tahliyesi yönünde aynı mahkemenin nöbetçi hakimliğine başvuruda bulunmuştu. Bu konuda görüşü sorulan Cumhuriyet savcısı tahliye kararı verilmesi yönünde görüş bildirirken, mahkemenin nöbetçi hakimi, bu talebi reddetmişti.

Bunun üzerine Aktaş’ın avukatı, tahliye talebiyle mahkeme heyetine başvurmuştu.


08.07.2010 Perşembe *18:20 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Toros'a binen bir daha geri gelmiyordu'*



*Eski Kayseri Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz ve eski Cizre Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atağ'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 7 sanığın yargılanmasına devam edildi.*


Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen duruşmaya tutuklu sanıklar Albay Temizöz, Kamil Atağ, Tamer Atağ, Fırat Altın (Abdulhakim Güven), Hıdır Altuğ, Adem Yakin ve Kukel Atağ katıldı.

Duruşmanın sabahki bölümünde maktul Ramazan Elçi'nin 1994 yılı şubat ayında öldürülmesiyle ilgili 4 tanık dinlendi.

Tanıklardan maktul Elçi'nin kardeşi Nurettin Elçi, olay günü kardeşiyle birlikte ilçe merkezindeki dükkanlarında çalıştıkları esnada ellerinde uzun namlulu silah bulunan 2 şahsın geldiğini söyledi.

Kendisinin o esnada dükkanın arka bölümünde çalıştığını anlatan Elçi, şöyle dedi:

_“Gelen şahıslar, 'Ramazan ve Nurettin Elçi'nin dükkanı bu mu?' diye sordu. İçeride müşteriler vardı. Kardeşim 'evet' diye cevapladı. Ben konuşmaları duyuyordum. şahıslar, içerideki müşterilere 'herkes dışarı çıksın' dedi. Bende arka bölümde elime bir teneke yağ alıp sanki müşteriymişim gibi dükkandan çıktım. şahıslar beni tanımadı. Dükkanın karşısında bekledim. Kardeşimi alıp Toros marka otomobile bindirip götürdüler.”_

Olayla ilgili olarak Cizre Cumhuriyet Savcılığına dilekçe yazdıklarını ancak olumlu bir cevap alamadıklarını anlatan Elçi, yaklaşık 3-4 gün sonra hastane morgunda bir cesedin bulunduğunu ve bu cesedin kardeşi Ramazan Elçi'ye ait olabileceği yönünde duyumlar aldığını kaydetti.

Hastane gittiğinde, cenazenin kimsesizler mezarlığında defnedilmek üzere belediye ekiplerine teslim edildiğini öğrendiğini ifade eden Elçi, “Bunun üzerine mezarlığa gittim. Daha toprağa verilmemişti. Görevlilerden izin isteyip tabutu açıp ölen şahsın yüzüne baktım. Kardeşimi tanıdım. Başından tek kurşunla vurulmuştu. Zaten ilçede herkes biliyordu. Cizre'de o Toros marka taksiye binen bir daha geri gelmiyordu. Kurduğumuz taziyeden sonra korkudan Cizre'den ayrılıp İstanbul'a gittim. Birkaç yıl orada kaldım” dedi.

*“YEşİL KART İüİN üLüM KAYDINA KALP KRİZİ YAZILDI”*

Kardeşinin ölüm kaydına Nüfus Müdürlüğünde “kalp krizi” diye yazıldığını anlatan Elçi, konuşmasını şöyle sürdürdü:

“Annem ve amcam İskender Elçi, olaydan sonra 'yeşil kart' alabilmek için ilgili kurumlara müracaatta bulunmuşlar. Okuma yazma bilmeyen anneme 'yeşil kart' için gerekli diye bir takım evraklar imzalatılmış. Ona 'tamam sen git yeşil kartın çıkarılacak' denilmiş. Yeşil kart alabilmek için bu şekilde işlem yapılmış.”

Mahkeme başkanı, tanık Elçi'ye sanıklar arasında, olay günü kardeşi Ramazan Elçi'yi götüren şahısların bulunup bulunmadığını sordu.

Sanıklara dönen tanık Elçi, Hıdır Altuğ'u göstererek, “Bu kişi gelenler arasında vardı” dedi.

Mahkeme heyeti, Ramazan Elçi'nin öldürülmesi olayıyla ilgili olarak iki belediye işçisi ve bir esnafı da tanık olarak dinledikten sonra duruşmaya ara verdi.


9 Temmuz 2010 / *HüRRİYET*

----------


## bozok

*Genelkurmay'ın bilgisayar kayıtları istendi* 

**

_09.07.2010 - 14:41 / Gazeteport_

*'İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' davasının tutuklu sanığı avukat Serdar üztürk, savcı Zekeriya üz ve polisler hakkında ''askeri casusluk''tan suç duyurusu yapmak için hazırlandığı sırada davaya konu belgenin oluşturularak bürosuna konulduğunu ileri sürdü.* 

*Mahmeke Başkanı'na, savcı ve mahkeme heyetinin sorularına cevap vermeyeceğini söyleyen üztürk ile üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu arasında tartışma yaşandı.* 

*''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' davasında mahkeme heyeti, 2009'un ilk 6 ayı itibarıyla Genelkurmay Harekat Başkanlığı Bilgi Destek Daire Başkanlığının tüm şubelerinde çalışan askeri ve sivil personelin kullandığı bilgisayarlara ait kayıtların, bu bilgisayarları kullanan kişilerin kullanıcı kod ve imzalarının istenmesine hükmetti.* 


*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada üztürk, delil klasörlerindeki kendisiyle ilgili bölümleri ayrıntılı olarak anlattı.

Sanıkların bulunduğu bölümde oturarak yaptığı savunmasını 2,5 günde tamamlayan üztürk, ofisinde bulunan belgelerin polis tarafından konulduğunu ispatladığını söyledi. 

üztürk, savcı Zekeriya üz ve polisler hakkında ''askeri casusluktan suç duyurusu'' yapmak için hazırlandığı sırada ''ıslak imza'' tartışmalarına konu belgenin oluşturularak bürosuna konulduğunu ileri sürdü. 

Türkiye'ye 2002 yılından itibaren Amerika'dan 2 ıslak imza makinesinin getirildiğini iddia eden üztürk, gümrük kayıtlarından bunları getirtenin bulunabileceğini anlattı. üztürk, her şeyi eğip bükmeden doğru bir şekilde anlattığını ifade ederek, şuları kaydetti: 

''Ben buraya savunma yapmaya gelmedim, hesap sormaya geldim. Sayın Başkan sizi tenzih ediyorum. Bu deliller toplansaydı eğer, 1 yıldır hapiste olmazdım. Biz askeriz, vatan için gün gelir ölürüz, kolumuzu, bacağımızı veririz. ünemli olan ülkenin birliğidir. Bu soruşturma, ülkenin birliğini hedef almaktadır. Mahkemenin, anlattığım her şeyi değerlendirmesini istiyorum. Ben suçsuz olduğumu biliyorum, suçsuzluğumu anlattım. Hapse atıldım diye yalvaracağımı falan mı zannediyorsunuz? Beni ölümle dahi korkutamazsınız. Bütün belgeler, amirallere suikast, kafes hepsi sahte.'' 

*''SAVCI VE HEYET üYELERİNDEN SORU ALMAYACAğIM''* 
üztürk, ''Bir yıldır hapisteyim. Haksız olarak yattığım bu süre ülkemin birliğine hizmet edecekse helal olsun. Ama olmayacaksa bu işe bulaşanlara hakkımı helal etmiyorum'' diye konuştu. 

*Savunmasının ardından üztürk, savcılar ve mahkeme üyeleri hakkında toplam 16 suç duyurusunda bulunduğunu belirterek, ''üapraz sorguda 1000 tane soruya bile cevap veririm. Yaptığım suç duyuruları nedeniyle üye hakim ve savcılarla muhatap olmak istemiyorum. Sorular sizin aracılığınızla sorulsun'' dedi.* 

Bunun üzerine Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, soruların kişiler tarafından yöneltildiğini, aracı olmadığını söyledi. üztürk de kişiyi hürriyetinden yoksun bırakmak da dahil 16 ayrı eylemden suç duyurusu yaptığını hatırlatarak, savcılar için ayrıca 50'ye yakın suç duyurusunda bulunduğunu kaydetti. 

Bu nedenle Başkan şengün'ün aracılığıyla yöneltilen sorulara cevap vereceğini belirten üztürk, bunun dışında heyet ve savcılardan soru almayacağını kaydetti. Bunun ardından Başkan şengün, üztürk'ün daha önce verdiği bazı dilekçeleri ile eski ifadelerini okudu. Duruşmaya öğlen arası verildi. 

*"SİZDEN Mİ İZİN ALACAğIM"*
*''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' davasının tutuklu sanığı avukat Serdar üztürk, çapraz sorgusunda üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu'nun bazı sorularına sinirlenerek, ''Size ne, sizden izin mi alacağım?'' şeklinde yanıt verince, Haşıloğlu, ''Sürekli erkeklikten bahsediyorsunuz. Ben sizi kibar bir insan olarak tanıyorum. Bu şekilde davranırsanız daha güzel olur'' diye uyarıda bulundu*. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmanın öğleden sonraki bölümünde Serdar üztürk'ün çapraz sorgusu yapıldı. Savcıların sorularını yanıtlamayacağını belirtmesi üzerine savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, üztürk'e soru yöneltmedi. üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu da soru yönelteceğini, buna cevap vermemesinin yasalardaki karşılığının ''susma hakkı'' olduğunu söyledi. 

Ardından Haşıloğlu, üztürk'e sorularını sordu. İlk soru üzerine üztürk, ''(Susma hakkını kullandı) diye yazabilirsiniz'' derken, kullandığı telefonlara ilişkin sorulara ise yanıt verdi. Haşıloğlu'nun ''Ordudan ayrıldıktan sonra Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri bünyesinde göreviniz oldu mu?'' sorusuna ''üyle bir şey olmaz'' diye yanıt veren üztürk, sivil memur olarak da çalışmadığını anlattı. 

Haşıloğlu, 2007 ağustos aynıdan itibaren Dilek Bozkaya ile 2 bin 400 tane telefon görüşmesi olduğunu belirterek, üztürk'e bununla ilgili sorular yöneltti. üztürk de Bozkaya'nın müvekkili olduğunu ve 2008 ağustos ya da eylül ayında tanıdığını belirterek, bu telefon görüşme sayısının doğru olmadığını kaydetti. 

*Haşıloğlu'nun, telefon görüşme sayılarına göre 1 yıl içinde iki insanın ne kadar samimi olabileceği şeklindeki ifadesine sinirli bir şekilde cevap veren üztürk, ''Size ne?'' dedi. Bunun üzerine Haşıloğlu, üztürk'ü ''Sorularıma karşı susabilir ama bu tarz konuşamazsınız. Konuşmanızı ölçülü kullanın'' şekilde uyardı*. 

üztürk de insanın bir günlük tanıştığı kişi ile de samimi olabileceğini belirterek, ''Böyle sorulara karşı böyle konuşurum'' dedi. Haşıloğlu da bu sorunun üztürk'ün anladığı manada sorulmadığını, telefon görüşme sayısı nedeniyle yöneltildiğini kaydetti. üztürk de ''Dosyayı bildiğim için iyi niyet aramıyorum. Sizde de iyi niyet aramıyorum. 'Susma hakkını kullandı' diye yazdırın. Cevap vermeyeceğim'' dedi. 

*''HUKUK üERüEVESİNDE HER şEYİ SORARIM''* 
Haşıloğlu, ''Savunmanızda bazı iddialarda bulundunuz. Bir savcının CIA ajanlarıyla görüştüğünü, bir emekli korgeneral, binbaşı ve bir MİT mensubunun size göre tertip planladığını söylediniz. Islak imza makinesinin nerede olduğunu bildiğinizi söylediniz. Nereden biliyorsunuz?'' diye soru yöneltti. 

*Mesleki faaliyetleri sonucunda elde ettiği bilgiler olduğunu belirten üztürk, ''Levent Göktaş'ın müdafi olarak elde ettiğim bilgiler. Savcı Zekeriya üz, söylediğimde gitseydi Emniyette ıslak imza makinesini bulacaktı. Gitmedi, ben mi suçluyum?'' diye konuştu. Haşıloğlu'nun ''Ahmet Selçuk üamlıdere kimdir?'' sorusuna da sinirlenen üztürk, ''Mesleki faaliyetlerimi yargılıyorsunuz. Benim kimin davasına bakacağıma siz mi karar vereceksiniz? Sizden izin mi alacağım?'' diye tepki gösterdi.* 

Haşıloğlu da sinirlenerek, ''Beyefendi hukuk çerçevesinde her şeyi sorarım. Susma hakkınız var'' dedi. üztürk ise ''Böyle soruya böyle cevap alırsın'' diye konuşunca Haşıloğlu, ''Sürekli erkeklikten bahsediyorsunuz. Ben sizi kibar bir insan olarak tanıyorum. Bu şekilde davranırsanız daha güzel olur. Bana 'sen' diye hitap etmeye başladınız'' dedi. 

üztürk de ''Sorduğun gibi cevap alırsın'' diye konuştu. 

*''GüKTAş ROMA'YI YAKTIğINI KABUL EDECEK DURUMDAYDI''* 
Haşıloğlu ikinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanıklığı emekli Albay Levent Göktaş'ın savcılığa verdiği ek ifadesinin girişindeki ''Cezaevine girdikten sonra edindiğim bilgiler Ergenekon'un korkunç bir yapılanma içinde olduğunu fark ettim. Ben de bu yapılanmanın içinde yer almış olabilirim'' şekildeki bölümleri okudu. 

üztürk'ün açıklamalarıyla Göktaş'ın bu açıklamasının birbirinden farklı olduğunu ifade eden Haşıloğlu, üztürk'e iddialarının kaynağını sordu. üztürk de Göktaş'ın tutuklandıktan sonra psikolojisinin bozulduğunu belirterek, ''Dağ aslanını hücreye kapatmışsınız. Yaşayamaz. Sırf tahliye olmak için her şeye hazırdı. Roma'yı yaktığını kabul edecek durumdaydı'' dedi. 

Göktaş'ın avukatı Abdullah Kaya'nın, ''gayri nizami harp konusunda açıklama yaparsa tahliye olacağı'' şeklindeki yönlendirmesiyle bu ifadeyi vermeye gittiğini belirten üztürk, her görüştüğünde Göktaş'ın psikolojisi bozuk olduğu için ağladığını dile getirdi. Serdar üztürk'ün avukatı Hasan Gürbüz de Göktaş'ın bu ek ifadesini kabul etmediğini söylediğini kaydetti. 

Aynı zamanda Göktaş'ın avukatı olan Celal ülgen de müvekkillerinin ilk tutuklandıklarında adaletsizliğin biteceği umudunda olduklarını, süre uzadıkça tahliye olacakları umutlarını yitirdiklerini söyledi. ''Ardından tahliye komasına girerler. Bilinç kaybolur, akıl gider, rüzgar hangi yönden eserse o yöne giderler'' diyen ülgen, Göktaş'ın bu ek ifadesinin aslını bile göremediklerini söyledi. 

*İHBAR MEKTUBUNU BİR HEYET YAZDI İDDİASI* 
Hakim Haşıloğlu daha sonra, üztürk'e ''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı''na ilişkin ihbar mektubunu yazanlar arasında avukat Abdullah Kaya'nın da olduğunu söylediğini belirtti. 

üztürk ise ihbar mektubunu okuduğunda bazı kelimeler ile avukat Kaya'nın kendisine söylediği bazı sözlerin aynı olduğunu ifade ederek, bu verilerin bir ayak izi olduğunu savundu. 

Bu ihbar mektubunun bir heyet tarafından yazıldığını ileri süren üztürk, heyette savcılar Zekeriya üz, Fikret Seçen ve avukat Abdullah Kaya'nın da bulunduğunu öne sürdü. 

Haşıloğlu, eski MİT görevlisi Mehmet Eymür ile Altay Tokat ile ilgili bazı söylemleri olduğunu hatırlatması üzerine, üztürk de mesleki faaliyetleri sonucu bu bilgileri edindiğini belirterek, ''Bu adamlar bu işin içindeler. Hesabını yargıya verecekler'' dedi. Duruşma üye hakim Hüsnü üalmuk'un üztürk'e sorularını yöneltmesiyle devam ediyor. 

*"HüSEYİN üELİK MüDAHİL OLSUN*
''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' davasında Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, suçtan doğrudan zarar görme ihtimali dikkate alınarak, AK Parti Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Hüseyin üelik'in müdahillik talebinin kabul edilmesini istedi. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, çapraz sorgusu yapılan tutuklu sanık avukat Serdar üztürk'e üye hakim Hüsnü üalmuk, Ankara'daki bürosunda bulunan farklı çaplardaki 285 adet fişeğin hangi silahlara ait olabileceğini sordu. 

üztürk de ''Ben G-3'ü iyi kullanırım. Adamı 200 metreden saçının kılını görüp indiririm. Bu mermileri mühürlü çuvallar açılınca gördüm. Tabanca mermisi olmalı'' diye konuştu. üalmuk'un başka bir sorusu üzerine üztürk, ''Bunları açıklamıştım, hakim değil misiniz, dinleseydiniz'' diye tepki gösterdi. 

üztürk, bürosunda bulunan belgelerdeki parmak izleri konusundaki soru üzerine de ''Bizim büroya ait evraklarda bizim parmak izlerimiz var. İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı belgesinde parmak izi incelemesi yapılmamış. Neden? üünkü kendi parmak izleri olabilir. Savcı cezaevinde parmak izimi zorla aldırdı. Parmak izimi veririm ama polise vermedim, bir bombaya yapıştırırlar'' diye konuştu. 

Dava konusu belgenin altında ıslak imzası olduğu öne sürülen tutuklu sanık Albay Dursun üiçek ise üztürk'e, herhangi bir yerde karşılaşıp karşılaşmadıklarını, tanışıklıkları olup olmadığını sordu. üiçek'i hiç tanımadığını belirten üztürk, ''Sahte belgenin nasıl oluşturulduğunu, ıslak imzanın nasıl atıldığını, belgenin büroma nasıl konulduğunu daha önce anlatmıştım. Bunları yapmak ciddi bir soysuzluk gerektirir'' şeklinde konuştu. 

üztürk'ün çapraz sorgusunun tamamlanmasının ardından avukatları savunmalarını yaptı. 

*üİüEK: ''BİZ TüRK YARGISINA GüVENİYORUZ''*
Duruşmada daha sonra sanıkların taleplerinin alınmasına geçildi. Söz alan Dursun üiçek, yaklaşık 7 gündür güçlerinin yettiğince doğruları, gerçekleri takdim etmeye çalıştıklarını belirterek, ''Teşekkür etmek istiyorum, özellikle mahkeme başkanının yönetimine. Her şeyi açıkladık. Sorular soruldu, konu açıldı. Yine sorulacak olursa cevaplamaya hazırız. Biz Türk yargısına güveniyoruz. Yeter ki vicdana göre karar versin'' dedi. 

Daha önce iki kez tutuklanıp tahliye edildiğini ifade eden üiçek, şöyle devam etti: ''70 gündür tutukluyum. Başkan da diyor, aleyhe delil yok, lehe delil var. Bize bir senedir yapılanlar, çektirilenler oldu. 30 yıllık görevliyiz, daire başkanlığı yapacağız, ama engelleniyor. Kimlerin yargısız infaz yaptığını dilimiz döndüğünce anlatıyoruz. Bu saatten sonra vereceğiniz karar ya bu komployu ortadan kaldıracak ya da gerçek bir hakim kararı olarak tarihe geçecek. 20 Temmuzda Genelkurmay'da davam var. Ceza Genel Kurulu'nun kararı bekleniyor. Artık nerede yargılanacağıma karar verilsin. Türk yargısına saygılıyız. Bu iftiraların son bulmasını, delil durumu dikkate alınarak tahliyemi talep ediyorum.'' 

üiçek'in avukatı Celal ülgen de ihbar mektuplarının eskitilerek ek klasörlere konulduğunu savunarak, bunların renkli fotokopilerinin avukatlara verilmesini istedi. 

*ISLAK İMZA MAKİNELERİ* 
ülgen, Gümrükler Baş Müdürlüğüne müzekkere yazılarak, ıslak imza makinesi ya da bu işleri yapabilen makinelerin yurda getirilip getirilmediğinin sorulmasını talep etti. 

Tutuklu sanıklar Ufuk Akkaya ve Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım'ın avukatı Mehmet Nuri Aytekin de savcılığın yaptığı araştırma üzerine müvekkilleriyle ilgili hazırlanan 34 sayfalık bilirkişi raporunun 14 Haziran 2010'da dosyaya konulduğunu belirtti. 

Bu raporda, müvekkillerinden elde edilen belgeler ile MİT'ten ''Ergenekon'' dava dosyasına gönderilen 6 adet CD içinde yer alan belgelerin karşılaştırmasının yapıldığını dile getiren Aytekin, ''Müvekkillerim beyanlarında bu belgelerin MİT'ten gelen 6 adet CD içerisinde yer aldığını söylemişti. Rapora göre, müvekkillerimden elde edilen belgeler ile MİT'in gönderdiği 6 adet CD içindeki belgeler arasında benzerlik var. Artık müvekkillerim hakkında suçun ortadan kalkma ihtimali mevcuttur. Savunmaları alınmadan tahliyelerini istiyorum'' şeklinde konuştu. 

*SAVCININ MüTALAASI* 
Taleplere ilişkin görüşünü açıklayan Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel de tutuklu sanık Serdar üztürk'ün savunması sırasında sarf ettiği sözlerin savunma hak ve sınırlarını aştığını, hakaret içerdiğini belirterek, gereğinin yapılması için duruşma tutanaklarının Silivri Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderilmesini istedi. 

Taklit imza makinesi olarak bilinen cihazların hangi tarihlerde ve kimler tarafından ülkeye getirildiğinin yetkili mercilerden sorulmasını talep eden Pekgüzel, avukatı aracılığıyla davaya müdahil olmak için dilekçe veren AK Parti Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Hüseyin üelik'in, suçtan doğrudan zarar görme ihtimali bulunduğundan bu talebinin kabul edilmesini istedi. 

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, talepleri değerlendirmek üzere duruşmaya ara verdi. Bu arada, üelik'in avukatı Mehmet Fuat Aksoy, 30 Nisan 2010'da İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine iletilmek üzere nöbetçi Ankara 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine verdiği müdahillik taleplerini içeren dilekçede, dava konusu belgede, ''Milli Eğitim Bakanlığına ait okul öğrencilerine ait ibadet görüntü ve haberlerinin medyada yoğun biçimde yer alması sağlanarak, Milli Eğitim Bakanı kamuoyu nezdinde yıpratılacaktır'' ifadesinin bulunduğu belirtilmiş, dönemin Milli Eğitim Bakanı üelik'in, AK Parti'den ayrı olarak zarar gördüğü ifade edilmişti. 

*GENELKURMAY'IN BİLGİSAYARLARI İSTENDİ* 
''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' davasında mahkeme heyeti, 2009'un ilk 6 ayı itibarıyla Genelkurmay Harekat Başkanlığı Bilgi Destek Daire Başkanlığının tüm şubelerinde çalışan askeri ve sivil personelin kullandığı bilgisayarlara ait kayıtların, bu bilgisayarları kullanan kişilerin kullanıcı kod ve imzalarının istenmesine hükmetti. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada mahkeme heyeti tarafından alınan ara kararlar, üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu tarafından açıklandı. Taklit imza makinesiyle ilgili talebe ilişkin mahkeme heyeti, bu makinenin teknik isminin bildirilmesi halinde, gümrüklere yazı yazılması yönündeki talebin değerlendirilmesine karar verdi. 

Mahkeme heyeti, Genelkurmay Başkanlığına müzekkere yazılarak, Dursun üiçek'in 1 Ocak 2009 ile 4 Haziran 2009 tarihleri arasında kullandığı tüm senelik ve mazeret izin kayıtlarının incelenerek ayrıntılı bilgi verilmesini istedi. üiçek'in, Genelkurmay Harekat Başkanlığı Bilgi Destek Daire Başkanlığına 2009 yılının hangi dönemlerinde vekalet ettiğinin bildirilmesini talep eden mahkeme heyeti, dosyadaki mevcut ihbarlar dikkate alınarak 2009 Nisan, Mayıs, Haziran aylarında Genelkurmay Harekat Başkanlığı Bilgi Destek Daire Başkanlığı ve alt birim şubelerine giriş çıkışları gösteren tüm kayıtların ve ayrıca giriş çıkış yapanların tespit edilen telefon numaralarının gönderilmesini istedi. 

Bilgi Destek Daire Başkanlığının yapısıyla ilgili 2009 yılında değişiklik yapılıp yapılmadığının sorulmasını kararlaştıran mahkeme heyeti, bu birimdeki 3. Bilgi Destek şube Müdürlüğünde görevli personelin MEBS sunucularında tanımlı 61492-0403 no'lu TSK NET kullanıcı kodunun 31 Mayıs 2009 tarihinde saat 09.05 itibariyle kime ait olduğu ve kim tarafından kullanıldığının bildirilmesini talep etti. 

Mahkeme heyeti, 2009'un ilk 6 ayı itibariyle Bilgi Destek Daire Başkanlığının tüm şubelerinde çalışan askeri ve sivil personelin kullandıkları bilgisayarlara ait kayıtların, bu bilgisayarları kullanan kişilerin kullanıcı kod ve imzalarının gönderilmesinin istenmesine karar verdi. 

Bilgi Destek Daire Başkanlığının hangi şubelerinde 20 Haziran 2009 tarihi itibariyle hangi emirle, hangi evrakın ve hangi nedenle temizleme işlemine tabi tutulduğunun bildirilmesini talep eden mahkeme heyeti, askeri uçak ve helikopterle iller arasında resmi görev gereği olarak seyahat etmek suretiyle yararlanan general ve subayların belirtilen araçlara havaalanında binerken ve indiklerinde kayıt yapılmasının zorunlu olup olmadığının sorulmasını kararlaştırdı. 

Mahkeme heyeti, geçen yıl içerisinde askeri helikopter ve uçakla Erzincan'a yapılan uçuş kayıtlarının, seyahat eden general ve subay düzeyindeki rütbeliler dahil asker kişilerin listelerinin gönderilmesinin istenmesini karara bağlayarak, 2008 yılında bir basın organında çıkan ve 2006 tarihli, sivil toplum örgütlerinin andıçlanmasıyla ilgili olduğu söylenen ''Andıç'' hakkında, o tarih itibariyle Genelkurmay Başkanı olan Yaşar Büyükanıt'ın resmi açıklamasının gönderilmesini talep etti. 

Geçen yıl Erzincan 3. Ordu Komutanlığında hangi tarihte iç güvenlik semineri yapıldığı ve bu toplantıya Genelkurmay adına kimlerinin katıldığının bildirilmesine hükmeden mahkeme heyeti, Bilgi Destek şube Müdürlüğünde kullanılan tüm bilgisayarlara ait hard disklerle Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı tarafından yapılan bu soruşturma kapsamında bilirkişilere tahsis edilen bilgisayarların gönderilmesini talep etti. 

*BİLGİSAYARLARA DIşARIDAN MüDAHALE MüMKüN Mü?* 
Mahkeme heyeti, Genelkurmay birimlerinde bulunan bilgisayarlara dışarıdan müdahaleyle girilerek veri çalınmasının mümkün olup olmadığının sorulmasını, bu konuda ne gibi işlem yapıldığının bildirilmesini istedi. Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığına müzekkere yazılmasını kararlaştıran mahkeme heyeti, 18 nolu ek klasörün 265, 266, 267 ve 268. sayfalarında bulunan bilirkişi raporunda soruşturma kapsamında olan 14 adet hard diskin imajının veya yedeğinin alınıp alınmadığı, daha önce silinmiş belgelerin geri getirilip getirilmediği, hard diskler, imaj ve yedekler silinmişse neden silindiğinin ve bunun bir emirle olup olmadığının bildirilmesinin istenmesine karar verdi. 

Mahkeme heyeti, Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı tarafından el konulan tüm bilgisayarların alınan imajlarının gönderilmesini talep ederek, Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesindeki Dursun üiçek ile ilgili davanın dosya aslının tüm delil klasörleriyle birlikte, mümkün değilse onaylı ve okunaklı suretinin incelenmek üzere gönderilmesini talep etti. 

Erzincan ilinde bulunan askeri veya sivil havaalanı yetkili makamına yazı yazılarak, 1 Ocak ile 4 Haziran 2009 tarihleri arasında askeri veya sivil uçak, helikopterle yolculuk ederek gelen kişilerin kimler olduğunun bildirilmesini talep eden mahkeme heyeti, Bankalar Arası Kart Merkezine yazı yazılarak 2009 yılı ilk 6 ayı itibariyle Dursun üiçek'e ait kredi kartlarının ve bu kartların harcama dökümlerinin gönderilmesini istedi. 

*HüSEYİN üELİK'İN KATILMA TALEBİ DAHA SONRA DEğERLENDİRİLECEK* 
Sanık Serdar üztürk'ün subay olarak görev yaptığı yerler ve görev tarihleri ile görevden alınmasına ilişkin raporun Genelkurmay Başkanlığından istenmesini karara bağlayan mahkeme heyeti, AK Parti Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Hüseyin üelik'in avukatı Mehmet Fuat Aksoy'un vermiş olduğu katılma talebinin, huzurdaki sanıkların savunmalarının alınmasından sonra değerlendirilmesine karar verdi. 

Mahkeme heyeti, Silopi Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına yazı yazılarak, 1993-94 yıllarında şırnak Silopi üalışkan Köyü muhtarı olan ''Nadir'' adlı kişinin hayatta olup olmadığının sorulmasını, ölmüşse bununla ilgili belgelerin gönderilmesinin istenmesini kararlaştırdı. 

Sanık Serdar üztürk'ün sorgu ve savunması sırasında sarf ettiği sözlere ilişkin, duruşma tutanakları çıktığında suç duyurusuyla ilgili değerlendirme yapılmasına hükmeden mahkeme heyeti, sanıkların tutukluluk hallerinin devamına karar verdi. 

Duruşma, 12 Temmuz Pazartesi günü saat 09.00'a ertelendi. 

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün'ün, Dursun üiçek, Serdar üztürk, Ufuk Akkaya ve Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım'ın tahliye edilmesi yönünde karşı oy kullandığı görüldü. 


*(AA)*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'ta tutuklu kalmadı* 

**

*09.07.2010 - 17:21 / Gazeteport*

*''Balyoz Planı'' iddiaları soruşturması kapsamında tutuklu bulunan Albay Cengiz Köylü tahliye edildi.*

*İSTANBUL* -Albay Cengiz Köylü'nün avukatının talebi üzerine tutukluluk halini değerlendiren İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, oy çokluğuyla Köylü'nün tahliyesine karar verdi. 

Kararın, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Kemal Can ve üye hakim Sait Saban'ın oylarıyla alındığı, üye hakim Mehmet Erdoğan'ın ise karara muhalif kaldığı öğrenildi. 

Köylü'nün tahliyesiyle birlikte ''Balyoz Planı'' iddialarına ilişkin soruşturma kapsamında tutuklu kalmadı. Albay Cengiz Köylü, ''İkinci Ergenekon'' davası kapsamında tutuklu olarak yargılandığından cezaevinden çıkamayacak.

...

----------


## bozok

*'Başbakan'ın talimatıyla tutuklandık'* 

*Aydınlık Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım savunma yaptı*

*Cem TURSUN/İSTANBUL, (DHA)* 

"İRTİCAYLA Mücadele Eylem Planı" diye adlandırılan belgeye ilişkin görülen davanın 9. duruşması görülmeye başlandı. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’ndeki salonda yapılan duruşmada, 30 Nisan 2010’da tutuklanan Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, tutuklu sanıklar Avukat Serdar üztürk, Ulusal Kanal İstihbarat şefi Ufuk Akkaya, Aydınlık Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım hazır bulundu.

Hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan Bedrettin Dalan ile tutuksuz sanıklar MİT İzmir Bölge Başkanı üzel Yımaz ile Bedrettin Dalan’ın üzel Kalem Müdürü İlhami ümit Handan ise duruşmaya gelmedi.

*57 YILA KADAR HAPSİ İSTENİYOR* 

Duruşmada, “Kişiler arasındaki aleni olmayan konuşmaları kayıt etmek, özel hayata ilişkin görüntü ve sesleri ifşa etmek, devletin güvenliğine ilişkin gizli belgeleri temin etme, kişisel verileri hukuka aykırı olarak ele geçirmek veya yaymak, silahlı terör örgütüne üye olma, devletin güvenliğine ilişkin belgeleri tahrip etme amacı dışında kullanma ve hile ile çalma" suçlarından hakkında 27 yıldan 57 yıla kadar hapis cezası istenen Aydınlık Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım savunma yaptı.

*"BAşBAKAN’IN GüNDERDİğİ TALİMATLA TUTUKLANDIK"*

Savunmasında, mahkemeye iki belge sunarak yasama organının yürütme organından bağımsız hareket etmediğini ispatlayacağını savunan Yıldırım, "Yasama organı hiç de yürütme organından bağımsız kararlar almıyor. Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın gönderdiği talimatla 2 Kasım 2009’da tutuklandık. Sorgumuz sırasında Zekeriya üz, Başbakanlığa bir yazı fakslıyor. Yazıda Aydınlık Dergisi’nde Başbakan Erdoğan ile KKTC Cumhurbaşkanı Mehmet Ali Talat arasındaki konuşmanın ses kayıtlarının yayınlandığı ve bu kayıtların içeriğinin doğru olup olmadığı, resmi olarak kayıt edilip edilmediği ve kayıtların gizli olup olmadığı soruluyor" dedi. 

*SES KAYITLARI "GİZLİ BELGEDİR" CEVABI* 
Başbakanlık Müsteşarlığı’ndan 3 saat içerisinde savcılığa gönderilen "Acele" ibareli cevap yazısında ise ses kayıtlarının devletin gizli kalması gereken belgeleri arasında olduğunun belirtildiğini söyleyen Yıldırım, "Sorgumuz sürerken birkaç saat içinde araştırma yapılarak bu yazı savcılara gönderiliyor. Ardından ise hakkımızda tutuklama kararı veren 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi hakimi İdris Arslan’ın önüne konuyor. Ve iki gazeteci tutuklanıyor. Tutuklanmamızın nedeni Başbakanlık Müsteşarlığı’ndan gelen fakstır. Hükümet 'Bu gazetecileri tutuklayın' demiştir. Mahkeme de tutuklamıştır. Sizin yargılama sonucunda vereceğiniz karar bu hukuksuzluğa son verilip verilmeyeceğini gösterecektir" diye konuştu. 

*"RESMEN KAYIT ALTINA ALINMAYAN KONUşMA DEVLET GİZLİLİğİ OLAMAZ"* 

Ses kayıtlarının resmen kayıt altına alınması için Bakanlar Kurulu kararı gerektiğini savunan Yıldırım, "Bu ses kayıtlarıyla ilgili böyle bir karar yok. Kayıtlar Başbakanlık Müsteşarlığı’nın gönderdiği faksla devlet sırrıymış gibi gösterilmiştir. Hakim İdris Arslan’ın üzerinde bir baskı oluşturmak için bu faks kullanılıyor. Resmen kayıt altına alınmayan konuşmanın devlet gizliliği olamaz" ifadesini kullandı. 


13.07.2010 Salı *11:07 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Askeri savcılık üiçek'i suçlu buldu!* 



*TSK'daki iddianamede, irtica belgesinin hazırlayıcısı ve sızdıranı olarak Albay üiçek gösterildi. üiçek'in belgeyi YAş'ta terfi edemeyince hazırlamış olabileceği yer aldı...* 

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nde sürpriz gelişme. İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı ile ilgili askeri soruşturmada çarpıcı sonuca varıldı. Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı, eylem planının Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek tarafından hazırlandığı tespitini yaptı. Askeri mahkemece de kabul edilen iddianamede üiçek'in, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nden ihracı da istendi. İddian a m e d e ayrıca Albay üiçek'in bu planı hazırlayarak Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri personelinin komuta kademesine yönelik güven hissini yok etmeyi hedeflediği de savunuldu. İddianamede ilginç bir ayrıntı da dikkati çekiyor. Halen İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde aynı konuda yargılamaları süren 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk ve Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in bu olayda mağdur oldukları tespitinde bulunuldu. SABAH'ın ulaştığı ve Genelkurmay Askeri Başsavcısı Albay Yavuz şentürk'ün imzasını taşıyan 12 Mayıs 2010 tarihli 53 sayfalık iddianameden bazı bölümler şöyle:

*PLANI DURSUN üİüEK HAZIRLADI:* "İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı" başlıklı yazıyı hazırlayarak, Dursun üiçek'in görevi kötüye kullanmak suçunu işlediği anlaşıldığından, eylemine uyan Askeri Ceza Kanunu'nun (ASCK)144. maddesi delaletiyle TCK'nın 257/1'nci ve 53'ncü maddeleri uyarınca cezalandırılmalıdır.

*SIZDIRILMASINA NEDEN OLDU:* üiçek; yazıyı, belirlenemeyen bir şekilde bazı kişiler aracılığıyla basında yer alarak aleniyete kavuşmasını sağlamak suretiyle, astlıküstlük münasebetlerini zedeleme suçunu işlemiştir. Bu nedenle ASCK'nın 95/4 ve TCK'nın 53. maddeleri uyarınca cezalandırılmalıdır.

*TSK'DAN İHRAü EDİLMELİ:* Hükmedilecek hapis cezasının süresine göre veya takdiren, şüpheli ASCK'nın 30'uncu maddesi uyarısınca Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nden çıkarılmalıdır.

*İDDİALAR KABUL EDİLEMEZ:* Yazıda öngörülen ve gerçekleşmesinin planladığı iddia edilen faaliyetlerin, hiçbir Türk vatandaşı tarafından kabul edilmesi mümkün olmadığı gibi içerisinden çıktığı milletinin bir parçası olan TSK'nın hiçbir mensubu tarafından da kabul edilmeyeceği açıktır.

*HEDEF KOMUTA KADEMESİ:* Sabit olan eylemiyle şüphelinin, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetler Personeli'nin, komuta kademesine olan güven hissini yok etmeyi amaçladığı kanaatine varılmıştır.

*TSK İLE MİLETİN ARASI AüILMAK İSTENİYOR:* ülkemizde son dönemde yaşanan gelişmeler birarada değerlendirildiğinde, bu yazının tamamıyla milletimiz ile ordusunun arasını açmak, milletin gözünde TSK'nın itibar ve güvenirliliğini azaltmak amacıyla hazırlandığına ilişkin güçlü bir kanaat ortaya çıkmıştır.

*Yürüyen davada sanık değil mağdur oldular* 

İddianamede , halen İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde aynı iddialarla yargılanan 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk ve Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner'in bu olayda mağdur oldukları tespitinin yapılması dikkat çekti. İddianamede bu konuda şunlar ifade edildi : "şüphelilerin atılı suçları işleyip işlemediği yapılacak kovuşturma sonucunda mevcut deliler adil, tarafsız ve bağımsız bir şekilde değerlendirileceğinden kuşku bulunmayan mahkemece verilecek kararda ortaya çıkacaktır. Bununla birlikte aralarında muvazzaf askeri personelin, bir cumhuriyet başsavcısının, milli istihbarat teşkilatı personelinin bulunduğu şüphelilerin suçlanması ve haklarında kamu davası açılması aşamasına gelinmiş olması ile kişiler yönünden mağduriyet oluşturma unsurunun gerçekleştiği kabul edilmiştir."

*Terfi edememe sendromu* 

İddianamede Taraf Gazetesi'ndeki haber ve yorumlardan hareketle TSK'da terfi edemeyen personelin bu gazeteye bilgi ve belge gönderdiğine ilişkin tespite de yer verildi. üiçek'in de 2007'de Yüksek Askeri şura toplantısında terfi edemediği, kızgınlık ve kırgınlık sonucu TSK'yı zor durumda bırakmak için böyle bir yazı hazırlayıp yayınlanmasını sağlamış olabileceğine dikkat çekildi. İddianamede Dursun üiçek'in bir dönem görev yaptığı 3. Bilgi Destek şubesi'nin görev ve ilgi alanı içinde "İrticai faaliyetlerle ilgili konuların" bulunduğu vurgulanması dikkat çekti. İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'nın askeri hiyerarşi ve Genelkurmay dışında üiçek tarafından görev, yetki ve sıfatları kullanılarak hazırlandığı kanaati belirtildi. 

13.07.2010 Salı *09:29 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*O belgeler bize de geldi!* 



*Darbe belgelerinin dönemin Jandarma İstihbarat Komutanı Ersöz’e de ulaştırıldığı ortaya çıktı*

*üge DEMİRKAN / VATAN* 

ABD eski büyükelçisi Edelman’ın, “2004 yılında bana geti-rildi” dediği darbe belgelerinin dönemin Jandarma İstihbarat Komutanı Levent Ersöz’e de ulaştırıldığı ortaya çıktı. 



Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök tarafından şener Eruygur’la birlikte tasfiye edilen Ersöz’ün bu konuda sonradan Jandarma Genel Komutanı olan Fevzi Türkeri tarafından sorgulandığı anlaşıldı. VATAN’a konuşan Ersöz, *“Eruygur’la birlikte bu belgeleri ilk okuduğumuzda güldük”* dedi.

ABD eski Ankara Büyükelçisi Eric Edelman, 2004 yılında elçiliğe *‘darbe planı’* belgelerinin getirildiğini ve yaptıkları araştırmada bunun *‘kaba kalpazanlık olayı’* olduğunu açıklamıştı. Edelman bu açıklamayı, Balyoz planları çerçevesinde yargılanan Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın damadı Dani Rodrik’e yapmış, daha sonra darbe belgeleri Türkiye’de çok tartışılmıştı. 

*‘Asker içinde sızmalar var’*

İşte bu süreçte aynı belgelerin ABD Büyükelçiliği kanalıyla dönemin Jandarma İstihbarat Daire Başkanı Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz’e ulaştırıldığı hatta belgenin dönemin ABD Büyükelçiliği Siyasi Müsteşarı John Kunstadter tarafından Ersöz’e verildiği ve *“Asker içinde sızmalar var, dikkat edin’* mesajı iletildiği Ankara kulislerinde konuşuldu. 

*Ve Ersöz her şeyi anlattı*

Ergenekon davasında yargılanan ve rahatsızlığı nedeniyle hastanede tedavi gören emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, 19 Nisan 2010’da yargılandığı İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne gönderdiği 351 sayfalık ek dilekçede bu iddiaları detaylarıyla anlattı:

*Başkanlık katına ilettik*

_“Bir gazeteci tarafından tanıştırıldığım strateji uzmanı Faruk Demir, 4 sayfalık ‘power point’ sunu fotokopileri getirdi. Bunların bizim tarafımızdan hazırlandığı söylentileri olduğunu, söyledi. Nereden ele geçirdiğini sorduğumda da, “Hollanda merkezli bir sivil toplum örgütü olan HAKDER isimli derneğin genel sekreterliğince yabancı bir misyon şefliğine gönderilerek TSK’nin şikayet edildiğini, kendisine de öyle ulaştığını”_ ifade etti. 

Ben bu sayfaları komuta katına arz ettim. Sorgumda Faruk Demir’in bana getirdiği bu sayfaların haftalık dergide yayınlananlardan olduğu ancak aradan uzun zaman geçtiği için hangisi olduğunu hatırlayamadığımı anlattım. Emekli olduktan sonra da ofisimde emekli Tuğgeneral Ali Esener ve Faruk Demir birlikte otururken bu konuyu Faruk Demir’e tekrar sordum, o da tekrar anlattı. Sorgumda belirtmeme rağmen hala bu şahsın ifadesinin niçin alınmadığını takdirlerinize sunuyorum. Ali Esener tanıktır. Her ikisinin de tanık olarak dinlenmesini istiyorum.”

*Karargaha çağırıldım*

Ersöz’ün ifadesinde, üzkök tarafından tasfiye edilelen şener Eruygur’dan sonra 2004 yılında Jandarma Genel Komutanı olan Orgeneral Fevzi Türkeri’ye de bilgi verdiği ortaya çıkıyor: _“Ağustos 2004 Yüksek Askeri şurasına müteakip İstihbarat Başkanlığından Bilecik 2. Jandarma Er Eğitim Tugay Komutanlığı’na atandım. Tarihini tam olarak hatılayamamakla birlikte, muhtemelen Eylül 2004 içerisinde bir cumartesi günü sabah saatlerinde ‘Komutanlık Kurmay Başkanı Korgeneral Mehmet üavdaroğlu’ beni telefonla arayarak, hemen yola çıkarak öğle saatlerinde Ankara’da Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’nda olmamı emretti._ 

*‘Genel Komutan’a anlattım’*

_Karargaha gittiğimde, Jandarma Genel Komutanı’nın benimle ve yine Ağustos 2004’te Genel Plan Prensipler Başkanlığı’ndan Aydın Jandarma Bölge Komutanlığına atanmış olan Tuğgeneral Ali Esener’le konuşacağını söyledi. Komutan bana bazı konularda konuşma ihtiyacını duyduklarını ifade ettiler. ünce, istihbarat Başkanı olduğum dönemle ilgili olarak bazı söylentilerin olduğunu söyledi ve sözde plan çalışmaları yapıp yapmadığımızı sordu. Kendisine konuyu biraz açmasını arzettim. Onun üzerine ‘Sözde darbe planları yapıldığına ilişkin söylentiler var, ne biliyorsun bu konuda?’ diye sordu. Ben de kendisine, tarafımızdan hiçbir sözde plan çalışması yapılmadığını ve daha önce sorgumda da ifade ettiğim tarzda Temmuz ayı içerisinde, Faruk Demir isimli kişi tarafından 4 sahifelik bilgisayar çıktısının getirildiğini, bunların HAKDER isimli bir dernek tarafından, bir yabancı misyon şefliğine gönderildiğini söylediğini, benim de bunları dönemin komuta katına arz ettiğimi ve komutanın kendisinin gereğini yapacağını söyleyerek benden aldığını söyledim. ‘Kopyası var mı?’ diye sordu. Ben de arzı müteakip komutanın emrine göre hareket etmeyi düşündüğüm için almadığımı söyledim.”_ 

*‘Belgeler geldi okuyup güldük’*

Avukatı Ali Rıza Dizdar aracılığı ile ulaştığımız Ersöz planla ilgili VATAN’a şunları söyledi: 

_“4 sayfadan oluşan darbe planlarını strateji uzmanı Faruk Demir bana verdi. şener Eruygur’la belgeleri gördüğümüzde güldük. üünkü askeri yazım teknikleri ve ifadeleri içermiyordu. Bu belgenin dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök’e iletilip iletilmediğini bilmiyorum. üünkü askeriyede üst ast’a bilgi vermez. Ancak konun üzkök ile paylaştığını tahmin ediyorum. 2004 yılının Eylül ayında dönemin Jandarma Genel Komutanı Fevzi Türkeri de konu hakkında benden bilgi aldı. Bu belge yabancı bir ülkede faaliyet gösteren (Hollanda) Hakder isimli bir sivil toplum kurulu tarafından Edelman’a götürülmüş.”_ Böylece Ersöz, Edelman’ın *‘sivil toplum örgütü tarafından getirildi’* açıklamasını da doğrulamış oldu. 

*Faruk Demir’in ifadesi hala alınmadı!*

Peki Faruk Demir kim? Ersöz, Demir ile ilgili de şu bilgiyi veriyor: _“Faruk Demir özellikle strateji konusunda uzman bir kişi ve İhsaniyeli.”_ Bu konuyu savcılık ifadesinde de dile getirdiğini söyleyen Ersöz şu iddiada bulunuyor: 

_“Bu açıklamalarılma ilgili olarak ne Faruk Demir’in ne de Fevzi Türkeri’nin bilgisine başvuruldu. Daha sonra bu konuyla ilgili olarak emekli Tuğgeneral Ali Esenler ile otururken bu konuyu tekrar Faruk Demir’e sordum. O da tekrar anlattı. Bu görüşmeye Ali Eserener tanıktır.”_


13.07.2010 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Armalı muvazzaflara alkış* 



*AMİRALLERE Suikast ve Kafes Eylem Planı davaları ile birleştirilen Poyrazköy Davası başladı.* 

*Selahattin GüNDAY - Yaşar KAüMAZ / DHA* 


Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi'nden getirilen tutuklu muvazzaf askerlerin hepsinin Deniz Harp Okulu Komutanlığı’nın armasının bulunduğu aynı tip ceket giymesi dikkat çekti. Muvazzaf askerler yakınlarının alkışları arasında adliyeye sokuldu.

11'i tutuklu 69 sanığın yargılandığı dava Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’nde bulunan 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görülüyor. 11 tutukludan 9 muvazzaf asker, Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi’nden getirildi.

*TEK TİP ELBİSE İLE GELDİLER*

Kelepçe takılmayan tutuklu muvazzaf askerlerin hepsinin Deniz Harp Okulu Komutanlığı’nın armasının bulunduğu aynı renk ceket giymesi dikkat çekti. Askerler cezaevi aracından inerken yakınlarının alkışladığı görüldü. Davanın tutuklu emekli sanıkları Levent Bektaş ile Ergin Geldikkaya da adliyeye cezaevi aracı ile getirildi.

*Tek tip elbise ile geldiler*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*


*GüRGEü MERKEZ KOMUTANLIğINA AİT ARAüLA GELDİ*

Davanın aralarında Tuğamiral Levent Görgeç'in de bulunduğu tutuksuz sanıklarının bir kısmıda merkez komutanlığına ait araç hakim ve savcıların kullandığı protol kapısından adliyeye girdi. Tutuksuz sanıklardan emekli Koramiral Feyyaz üğütçü ise avukatı ile birlikte adliyeye giriş yaptı. 

*OKTAY KUBAN MAHKEME BAşKANI*

12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Vedat Yılmazabdurrahmaoğlu, rahatsızlığı nedeniyle duruşmaya katılmadı.Mahkeme heyetine, Balyoz darbe planı iddialarına ilişkin soruşturmada emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 19 tutukluyu serbest bırakan ve Kafes Davası'nın askeri mahkemeye gönderilmesi yönünde görüş bildiren hakim Oktay Kuban başkanlık ediyor. Heyette Kuban ile birlikte üye hakimler Mehmet Karababa ile Mehmet Erdoğan yer alıyor.

Davada müdahil olan Agos Gazetesi avukatları da duruşmada hazır bulundu.

*TUTUKLU SANIKLAR:*

Emekli Deniz Binbaşı Levent Bektaş, Deniz Yarbay Ercan Kireçtepe, Deniz Binbaşı Erme Onat, Deniz Binbaşı Eren Günay emekli SAT komandosu Ergin Geldikkaya, Teğmenler Faruk Akın, Sinan Efe Noyan, Alperen Erdoğan, Burak Düzalan, Yakut Aksoy, Tarık Ayabakan.

*TUTUKSUZ SANIKLAR:*

Emekli Koramiral Feyyaz üğütçü, Güney Saha Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç, İzmir Foça üıkarma Filosu Komutanlığı’ndan Tuğamiral Mehmet Ilgar, Tuğamiral Levent Görgeç, Albay Ali Türkşen, Astsubay Halil Cura, Astsubay Ferudun Arslan, Astsubay Sadettin Doğan, Albay İbrahim Koray üzyurt, Albay Muharrem Nuri Alacalı, Albay şafak Yürekli, Albay Dora Sungunay, Albay Tayfun Duman, Yarbay Mustafa Turhan Ecevit, Albay Mert Yanık, Teğmenler ülkü üztürk, Ali Seyhur Güçlü, Sezgin Demirel, Halit Mehmet Ergül, Barbaros Mercan, Fatih Göktaş, Yiğithan Göksu, Oğuz Dağnık, Koray Kemiksiz, askeri öğrenci Burak üzkan, Albay Mücahit Erakyol, Albay Mehmet Orhan Yücel, Albay Levent Gülman, Yarbay Halil üzsaraç, Yarbay İsmail Zühtü Tümer, Yarbay Levent Olcaner, Yarbay Mehmet Emre Sezenler, Albay Metin Samancı, Kurmay Binbaşı üzgür Erken, Binbaşı Aydın Ayhan Saraçoğlu, Binbaşı Gürol Yurdunal, Binbaşı Metin Fidan, Yüzbaşı Bülent Aydın, Yüzbaşı ümit üzbek, Yüzbaşı Bülent Karaoğlu, üstteğmen Bora Coşkun, Astsubay Başçavuş Deniz Erki, Astsubay Başçavuş Hüseyin Doğancı, Astsubay Başçavuş İsmail Bak, Kd. Başçavuş Süleyman Erharat, Astsubay Başçavuş Murat Aslan, Astsubay Başçavuş Emre Tepeli, Astsubay üstçavuş İbrahim üztürk, Kd. Başçavuş Daylan Muslu, Astsubay Başçavuş Hüseyin Erol, Astsubay Başçavuş Mehmet İnce, Astsubay Başçavuş Alpay Belleyici, Astsubay K. Başçavuş Türker Doğanca, Astsubay Başçavuş Mesut Adanur, Kd. Bçvş. Metin Keskin, sivil memur Tanju Veli Aydın ile Kocaeli'n de kasaplık yapan sivil sanık Levent üakın...




14.07.2010 üarşamba *11:44 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Sersemletici!*
 

Böylesine ağır bir suçlama ve şüphe kampanyası karşısında hiçbir ordu ayakta kalamazdı.

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, milletin gönlünde ne kadar sağlam bir yer bulmuş ki hala “en güvenilir kurumlar”ın başında durmaya devam ediyor.

Ama dikkat; güven ve itibar kaybının durdurulması, hatta hızla telafi edilmesi kaçınılmaz hale gelmiştir.

Davaları hızla sonuca götürecek çabaların hem sivil hem askeri yargıda artırılmasını sağlamaktan başka çıkış yoktur.

Türkiye terörle savaşıyor.

Ayrıca dışarda talip olduğu yeni rollerin doğurduğu riskler var. TSK’nın gücüne zarar verecek her türlü etkiden, şüphelerden bir an önce arınmak zorunlu.

Dün bu yolda sürpriz bir gelişme yaşandı.

“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” ile ilgili soruşturmayı tamamlayan Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı, belgenin Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek tarafından hazırlanıp imzalanmış olduğu sonucuna vardı.

Sürpriz sadece askeri savcının Albay üiçek’i suçlaması değil. Yöneltilen suçlama da beklenmedik bir durumu yansıtıyor:

Askeri Savcıya göre Albay üiçek’in kaleme aldığı plan, üstünde yazıldığı gibi “irtica ile mücadele” amacına, o bağlamda “AKP iktidarını ve Gülen cemaatini bitirme“ hedefine yönelik değildir.

üok daha başka bir niyete, çok kişisel bir hevese hizmet etmektedir:

2007 yılı Yüksek Askeri şurası’nda beklediği terfiyi elde edemeyen Albay üiçek “kırgınlık ve kızgınlık sonucu” komuta kademesinden ve TSK’dan intikam almaya karar vermiş, bu amaçla söz konusu planı yazarak medyaya sızdırmıştır.

Sürprizler bitmiyor.. Halen İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza’da aynı iddialar kapsamında yargılanan 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk ile Erzincan C. Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner‘in yeni bulgular ışığında mağdur oldukları tesbitini yapan iddianame bu isimleri “şüpheli“ değil “mağdur“ listesine aktarıyor.

İnsanda hayal kırıklığı ve kafa karışıklığı yaratan sersemletici bir hikaye bu. 

Sebep olacağı tahribat öteki ihtimaller yanında asgari düzeyde kalacağı için doğru çıkmasını ülkenin iyiliğini isteyen herkes temenni eder ama böyle bir hikayeye nasıl inanacağız?

Askerlik bir fazilet ve özveri mesleğidir.

Bu mert olmayan intikam hevesini ve ihanet sayılacak ağırlıktaki komployu bir kurmay albaya nasıl yakıştıracağız?

Türkiye son yıllar, alışılmadık pek çok şeye katlanmayı öğrendi.

Adil bir mahkemenin vereceği her karara dayanabiliriz.


*Güngör MENGİ* / VATAN GZT. / 14 Temmuz 2010

----------


## bozok

*Komutan öyle bir şey açıkladı ki*

**

*Duruşma salonundakiler anlatılanları nefeslerini tutarak dinledi, sözleri duyan Emekli amiral üğütçü gözyaşlarını tutamayarak ağladı.*

_Kardak krizinde adaya çıkan timin komutanı Türkşen, "o günü" ilk kez şu cümlelerle anlattı;_ 

_“Buradakilere baktığınızda terör örgütü şüphelisi olarak görebilirsiniz ama ben Ercan Kireçtepe’ye bakınca Kardak’a gidecek botun benzini olmadığı için kredi kartıyla benzin alan kişiyi görüyorum. O bayrak oradan gidecek diye 3 saat içinde benzini alıp ekmek arası peynir yaparak oraya gittik. Dönemin Başbakanı Tansu üiller, dönemin Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Güven Erkaya’yı arıyor. O da bizi aradı. Ben nasıl ‘Komutanım benzin yok’ diyeyim. şimdi ise burada terör örgütü üyeliğinden yargılanıyoruz."_

*13:51 | 14 Temmuz 2010 / MİLLİYET*



*Selahattin GüNDAY - Yaşar KAüMAZ İSTANBUL DHA*

Amirallere suikast ve Kafes davaları ile birleştirilen Poyrazköy davasında 11’i tutuklu 69 sanığın yargılanmasına devam ediliyor.

*TUTUKLU SANIKLAR İLE 25 TUTUKSUZ SANIK KATILDI*
İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki duruşmaya tutuklu sanıklar emekli Binbaşı Levent Bektaş, Deniz Yarbay Ercan Kireçtepe, Deniz Binbaşı Erme Onat, Deniz Binbaşı Eren Günay ve emekli SAT komandosu Ergin Geldikkaya, teğmenler Faruk Akın, Sinan Efe Noyan, Alperen Erdoğan, Burak Düzalan, Yakut Aksoy, Tarık Ayabakan cezaevinden getirildi. Emekli Koramiral Feyyaz üğütçü ile Tuğamiral Levent Görgeç’in de aralarında olduğu 25 tutuksuz sanığın katıldığı duruşmada müdahil Agos gazetesi adına da avukatlar hazır bulundu.

*üğüTüü: “üNCE BENİM MüTALAM ALINSIN"*
Duruşma Poyrazköy davasının tutuksuz sanıklarının savunmasının alınmasıyla başladı. Mahkeme Başkanı’nın, Yarbay Mustafa Turhan Ecevit’in adını söylemesi üzerine söz alan emekli Koramiral Feyyaz üğütçü, 2007-2009 yılları arasında Kuzey Saha Deniz Komutanı olarak görev yaptığını belirtti. Bu olayların komutanlığı bünyesindeki SAT Grup Komutanlığı’nda cereyan ettiğini hatırlatan üğütçü, “Bir takım önlemler almaya çalışmıştım. Sanıkların savunmalarından önce benim mütalaam alınırsa daha iyi anlaşılır diye düşünüyorum" dedi. Mahkeme Başkanı Kuban ise öncelikle savunmaların alınacağını söyledi.

*YARBAY ECEVİT’İN SAVUNMASI*
Bunun ardından tutuksuz sanık Yarbay Mustafa Turhan Ecevit savunmasına başladı. Hiçbir zaman kanun ve hukuk dışına çıkmadığını ifade eden Yarbay Mustafa Turhan Ecevit, suçlamaları kabul etmedi. Hukuk sisteminin ön yargıların ötesine geçemediğine şahit olduğunu anlatan Ecevit, “Yapılan zulme anlam vermekte zorlandım. Bu dava siyasi dediler. Biz askeriz. Hiçbir siyasi görüşün adamı değiliz" dedi.

*ECEVİT: TASFİYE YOLU*
Savunmasına, iddianamedeki ihbar mektuplarını açıklayarak devam eden Ecevit, “Bizim içimizdeki birkaç arkadaşımız iftiralarla tasfiye etmeye karar vermiş ya da verdirilmiştir. Bizim üzerimizde başlayan iftiralar Deniz Kuvvetleri içinde tasfiye yolu haline gelmiştir" dedi.

*ALBAY ALİ TüRKşEN’İN SAVUNMASI*
Ecevit’ın ardından tutuksuz sanık Albay Ali Türkşen savunmasına Namık Kemal’in “Düşmek üzere yıldırım ekser mualla tak arar, herkese gelmez bela erbabı istihkak arar" dizeleriyle başladı. Bağlı olduğu tek örgütün Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri olduğunu kaydeden Türkşen, “Bu davada ‘TSK’nın içinde hainler, emniyette işbirlikçiler vardır ve bunun yargıya ne kadar işlediğini ise yapılacak yargılamanın sonunda göreceğiz’ der hale geldik" dedi.

*KARDAK KRİZİNDE TİM KOMUTANIYDIM*
1990-1997 yılları arasında SAT Grup Komutanı olarak görev yaptığı sırada iki önemli görevde yer aldığını söyleyen Türkşen “Bu görevlerde yer almakla iyi mi yaptım, kötü mü yaptım bilmiyorum. Ancak bugün buraya getirdiler. Hayatta bazı şeyleri eksik yapsaydık, bugün burada olmazdık. Burada olmaktan hiç üzülmüyorum. İnanıyorum ki, bu davanın sonunda beraat edeceğiz. Sadece ailelerimiz yıprandı. Yer aldığım ilk görev 1993 yılında 14,5 ton uyuşturucu yüklü gemi Lucky-S’e el konulmasıdır. İkinci olarak ise, Kardak krizinde adaya çıkan timin komutanıydım. Her iki olayda da tek bir mermi kullanılmadı" dedi. Dönemin komutanı üzden ürnek’in verdiği emir doğrultusunda Kardak çıkarmasına ilişkin hazırladığı hatıratı mahkemede gösteren Türkşen, hatırattan bir bölüm okudu.

*KARDAK’A GİDECEK BOTUN BENZİNİNİ KREDİ KARTI İLE ALDIK*

Türkşen şunları söyledi:

“Buradakilere baktığınızda terör örgütü şüphelisi olarak görebilirsiniz ama ben Ercan Kireçtepe’ye bakınca Kardak’a gidecek botun benzini olmadığı için kredi kartıyla benzin alan kişiyi görüyorum. O bayrak oradan gidecek diye 3 saat içinde benzini alıp ekmek arası peynir yaparak oraya gittik. Dönemin Başbakanı Tansu üiller, dönemin Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Güven Erkaya’yı arıyor. O da bizi aradı. Ben nasıl ‘Komutanım benzin yok’ diyeyim. şimdi ise burada terör örgütü üyeliğinden yargılanıyoruz." Türkşen mahkeme heyetine Kireçtepe’nin kullandığı kredi kartının 1996 yılına ait 16 lira 73 kuruşluk fişini gösterdi.

*üğüTüü AğLADI*
Mahkemede sanıkların savunma yaparken çok ağır laflar ettiğini belirten Türkşen’in sözleri üğütçü’nün ağlamasına neden oldu. Türkşen savunmasında şunları kaydetti;

“Ancak Levent Bektaş öyle bir laf söyledi ki, bana göre o laftan sonra hükümet üniversite hocaları cumhurbaşkanı, başbakan, herkes işini bırakıp bu sözü tartışmalıydı. Bektaş ‘Benim askerlikle sorunum yok. Ben dünyaya yeniden gelsem, yine asker olurdum, yine SAT olurdum. Ama bu ülkenin ordusunda değil’ demişti. Bektaş’a bu sözü ettirenleri asla affetmeyeceğim" dedi. Bu sözler üzerine salondaki tutuklu tutuksuz sanıklar, izleyiciler ağladı. En çok dikkat çeken ise Feyyaz üğütçü oldu. üğütçü, gözyaşlarına hakim olamayınca gözlüğünü çıkarıp güneş gözlüğünü taktı. Ancak gözyaşlarını durduramayan üğütçü, cebinden çıkardığı mendiller yaşlarını sildi. Bu duygusal anlar üzerine Mahkeme Başkanı Oktay Kuban, duruşmaya 1 saat ara verdi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Hangisine inanalım?* 



14.07.2010 - 08:55 */ Gazeteport*

Askeri Savcılık iddianamesinde İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’nı hazırladığı iddiasıyla tutuklanan Albay Dursun üiçek’in TSK’yı hedef aldığı yer aldı. Ergenekon savcılarına göre ise hedef hükümet 

Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı’nın Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in hazırladığı öne sürülen “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı” adlı belgeyle ilgili yaptığı soruşturma sonucunda hazırladığı iddianamede süpriz iddialar yer aldı. Askeri savcılık tarafından hazırlanan 53 sayfalık iddianamede “yazı” olarak nitelendirilen “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı”nı hazırladığı iddia edilen üiçek’in, “Silahlı Kuvvetleri personelinin komuta kademesine yönelik güven hissini yok etmeyi, millet ile ordusunun arasını açmayı, milletin gözünde TSK’nın itibar ve güvenirliliğini azaltmayı amaçladığı” öne sürüldü.

Aynı belgeyle ilgili olarak Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten sivil savcılar tarafından hazırlanan iddianamede ise üiçek’in “”Türkiye Cumhuriyeti hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya veya görevini yapmasını engellemeye teşebbüs ettiği” iddia edildi. 

*Askeri savcı “6 yıl” istedi*
Askeri Savcı Albay Yavuz şentürk tarafından hazırlanan 12 Mayıs 2010 tarihli 53 sayfalık iddianameye göre, üiçek belgeyi, üstlerinden izin almadan ve kendi başına hazırladı. 2007’deki Yüksek Askeri şura’da terfi ettirilmeyen üiçek’in, bundan duyduğu kırgınlık ve kızgınlık sonucu, bazı çevrelerin kışkırtma ve etkileriyle Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni zor durumda bırakmak amacıyla belgeyi hazırlayıp, aynı amaçla hareket eden bazı kişi veya kişilere ulaştırıp onların aracılığıyla yazının yayımlanmasını sağlamış olabileceği savunuldu.

İddianamede, planın hazırlanma amacıyla ilgili de “Soruşturmada elde edilen deliller ve ülkemizde son dönemde yaşanan gelişmeler bir arada değerlendirildiğinde, bu yazının tamamıyla milletimiz ile ordusunun arasını açmak, milletin gözünde TSK’nın itibar ve güvenirliliğini azaltmak amacıyla hazırlandığına ilişkin güçlü bir kanaat ortaya çıkmıştır” değerlendirmesi yer aldı.

Savcı, üiçek için “Sabit olan eylemiyle şüphelinin, TSK personelinin, komuta kademesine olan güven hissini yok etmeyi amaçladığı ve bu suretle ‘Astlık-üstlük münasabetlerini zedelemeye, amir veya komutanlara karşı güven hissini yok etmeye matuf olarak alenen tahkir veya tezyif edici fiil ya da harekette bulunmak’ suçunu işlediği kanaatine varılmıştır” ifadesini kullandı. 

*‘GüüLü?KANAAT?VAR’*
İddianamede üiçek’in Askeri Ceza Kanunu’nun 144. maddesindeki “görevi suistimal” ve Türk Ceza Kanunu’ndaki “görevi kötüye kullanmak” suçlarından 3 yıla kadar hapsi istendi. üiçek’in ayrıca Askeri Ceza Kanunu’nun 95. maddesine göre “Astlık-üstlük münasebetlerini zedelemeye, amir veya komutanlara karşı güven hissini yok etmeye matuf olarak alenen tahkir veya tezyif edici fiil ve harekette bulunmak” suçundan da 6 aydan 3 yıla kadar hapsi de talep edildi.

üiçek’in ordudan ihracı da istenen iddianamede Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcıları tarafından hazırlanan ve Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından kabul edilen iddianamede sanık olarak yer alan 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk ve Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner de “mağdur” sıfatıyla yer aldı. 

*Müebbet istendi*
Ergenekon soruşturması savcıları tarafından hazırlanan üiçek’in “2 numaralı sanık” olarak yer aldığı 184 sayfalık “ıslak imza” iddianamesinde ise “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı” hakkında “Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütünün ülkede kaos ortamı yaratmak suretiyle darbeye zemin hazırlamak için şüpheli Dursun üiçek’e hazırlattığı ve bilahare uygulamaya konulan plan” değerlendirmesi yapıldı.

İddianameye göre “bu plan uygulamaya konularak kaos ortamı oluşturulacak ve darbe yapılarak hükümet devrilecekti.” İddianamede, mağdur müşteki olarak da AK Parti adına Genel Sekreter İdris Naim şahin, Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Hasan Hüseyin Tanrıverdi yer aldı.

Albay üiçek’in kamuoyunda “AKP’yi ve Gülen’i bitirme planı” olarak da adlandırılan bu planı “Hükümeti ortadan kaldırmak” için hazırladığını öne süren Ergenekon savcıları, üiçek’in ağırlaştırmış müebbet hapisle cezalandırılmasını istedi. 

*‘Aynı suçtan 3 ayrı yargılama mı olur?’*
“İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı” adlı belgeye ilişkin görülen davanın dünkü duruşmasında tutuklu sanık üiçek, Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi’nde hakkında açılan dava kapsamında 20 Temmuz Salı hakim karşısına çıkacağını belirterek, “Bir sanık, aynı suçtan 3 ayrı yerde yargılanır mı? Fiil olması için Erzurum’a da götürüldük. Yargıtay’daki Cihaner dosyasında ismimiz geçiyor. 3 haftadır da buradayız. Askeri mahkemede yargılanmamız başlayacak. Aynı soruların cevabını vereceğiz. Yargıtay’a, gerekirse uzaya gideceğiz.Yetkili mahkeme kimse, orada bir kez anlatalım” dedi

Yaklaşık 3 haftadır duruşmaları izlediğini ifade eden üiçek, “Siz de hissediyorsunuz. Birlikte yargılandığımız sanıklarla herhangi bir temasımın olmadığı huzurunuzda bir kez daha tescillendi” dedi. 

*İDDİANAMEDEN AYRINTILAR...*
*‘Askeri mahkeme önce reddetti, sonra kabul etti’*

İddianame Askeri Savcılık tarafından tamamlandıktan sonra Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi’ne gönderildi. Mahkeme, bu iddianameyi “ihbarcının kimliğinin araştırılmamış olması” gibi 6 maddelik gerekçeyle reddetti. Bunun üzerine askeri savcılık, üst mahkeme konumundaki Hava Kuvvetleri Mahkemesi’ne itiraz etti. Hava Kuvvetleri Mahkemesi de bu itirazı kabul ederek, iddianamenin kabulüne karar verdi. Böylece Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi de iddianameyi kabul etmek zorunda kaldı. Davanın ilk duruşması 20 Temmuz’da görülecek. 

*9 subay ifade verdi* 
Askeri savcılığın soruşturması kapsamında ihbarcı subayın mektubunda suçladığı ikisi general, 9 subayın “şüpheli” sıfatıyla ifadeleri alındı. Subayları hakkında “suç delillerini yok etmek, gizlemek veya değiştirmek” suçlamalarından “kovuşturmaya yer olmadığına” karar verildi. İddianamede 4’ü general olmak üzere 35 üst düzey subay ve astsubay 12 sivil memur ve 6 erin de “tanık” olarak verdikleri ifadelere yer verildi.

İfade veren askerler ve sivil memurların büyük bölümü, “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı”ndan haberdar olmadıklarını ve bununla ilgili herhangi bir belge imha ve bilgisayar temizleme işlemine katılmadıklarını söyledi.

İddianamede, “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı” adlı belgenin imza bulunmayan ilk üç sayfasında yapılan kriminal inceleme sonucu 43 adet parmak izi ve 5 adet avuç izi tespit edildiği, 43 parmak izinden 34’ünün inceleme yapan personele ait olduğu, 9 adetinin ise gerek Otomatik Parmak İzi Teşhis Sistemi gerek Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü bünyesinde Otomatik Parmak İzi Tanıma Sistemi (AFIS) bünyesinde kime ait olduğunun tespit edilemediği belirtildi.

İddianamede Dursun üiçek’in soruşturma kapsamında farklı tarihlerde alınan üç ayrı ifadesine de değinildi. üiçek’in ifadesinde, “Amiralliğe terfi edememesi nedeniyle TSK’ya kızgın veya küskün olmadığını, soruşturmanın askeri savcılık tarafından yapılmasından memnun olduğunu söylediği” belirtildi. İddianamede, üiçek’in terfi ettirilmediği için TSK’ya “kızdığı ve kırıldığı” bu nedenle de TSK’yı “zor durumda bırakmak amacıyla” bu belgeyi hazırladığı iddia ediliyor.

İddianamede, Erzincan dosyasında gizli tanıkları Munzur ve Efe’nin “üiçek’in Erzincan’a gittiği yönündeki iddialarının da araştırıldığı ancak THY, orduevi, iletişim kayıtları, baz istasyon bilgileri, Genelkurmay Karargahı elektronik giriş çıkış kayıtlarına göre üiçek’in iddia edildiği gibi Ocak-şubat 2009 tarihlerinde Ankara’da bulunduğu, hiçbir şekilde Erzincan’a gitmediği belirtildi. 

*İhbarcı ve cunta*
İddianamede söz konusu belgeyi Ergenekon savcılarına gönderen “ihbarcı subay” hakkında da ilginç değerlendirme ve tespitler yer aldı. Askeri savcının değerlendirmesine göre ihbarcı subay Bilgi Destek şubesi’nde görev yapıyor ve “birçok arkadaşıyla birlikte cuntanın içerisinde...” Askeri savcının bir diğer ilginç tespiti ise ihbarcının verdiği bilgilerle ilgili. Savcıya göre ihbarcı, “ancak özel bir araştırma ve çalışma sonucu tespit edilebilecek, normal koşullarda değil bir subayın, komuta makamlarında bulunan komutanların dahi tamamına sahip olmasının mümkün olmadığı ayrıntılı bilgilere sahip.”

Savcılık “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı”yla ilgili yaptığı değerlendirmesinde de bu evrakın taşıdığı şartlar bakımından teknik olarak “belge” sayılamayacağını, hukuki olarak bir değer taşımadığı, bu yüzden iddianamede bu evraktan “yazı” olarak bahsedileceğini belirtti. Savcının değerlendirmesine göre bu “yazı” askeri yazışma usullerine uymuyor ve savcı bu “yazı”nın ekinde yer alan “Bilgi notu”nda da “Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin en deneyimsiz personelinin yapamayacağı” hatalar olduğuna dikkat çekiyor. 


*‘Hem sanık hem mağdur’*
Askeri savcılığın iddianamesinde, Erzurum üzel yetkili savcıları tarafından hazırlanan ve Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından kabul edilen iddianamede “sanık” olarak yer alan 3. Ordu Komutanı Saldıray Berk ve Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner ve davanın diğer sanıkları da “mağdur” olarak yer alıyor. “Cihaner Dosyası” olarak da bilinen bu dosya 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından Dursun üiçek’in yargılandığı İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki (ıslak imza) davasıyla birleştirilmiş, yapılan itirazlar üzerine dosya Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulu’na gönderilmişti. Ceza Genel Kurulu, bu iki dosyanın birleştirilmesini uygun görürse Cihaner ve Berk aynı konuda sivil mahkemede sanık, askeri mahkemede mağdur olacaklar. Askeri savcılık iddianamesinde “şüpheli Dz. P. Kur. Alb. Dursun üiçek’in ‘İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’ başlıklı yazıda öngörülen hususları Erzincan’da görev yapan asker veya sivil kamu görevlileriyle irtibatlı olarak uygulamaya koyduğuna ilişkin bir delil bulunmadığı sonucuna varılmıştır” deniliyor ve Berk ile Cihaner’in “mağdur” oldukları ifade ediliyor. 


*Başbuğ ‘Polis servis etti’ demişti*
Belgenin 12 Haziran 2009’da Taraf gazetesinde yayımlanmasının ardından 26 Haziran 2009’da Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ, “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı” belgesini “kağıt parçası” olarak nitelendirmişti ve “Nisan 2009’da hazırlandığını kim tespit etti. Belgenin üzerinde hiçbir tarih yok” demişti. Başbuğ, temmuz başında da Star TV Grup Başkanı Uğur Dündar’ın Arena programında, “Malum gazetede, bu irtica ile eylem planı çıktı. Orada da tabii ilginç bir nokta var. Bu planın gazeteye polis tarafından servis edildiği açık, soruşturma açılıyor çünkü. Soruşturmanın da ne olduğunu merakla bekliyorum. 2009’a geldik bir ihbar mektubu çıktı. Bir subay yazmış. Olabilir, bizden de yanlış adamlar çıkabilir” demişti. 

*(Milliyet)*

----------


## bozok

*Ve o MİT'çi konuştu* 


*MİT’çi Yılmaz: Dalan'a 'kaç' demedim*

*Serpil KIRKESER/İSTANBUL, (DHA)* 

İRTİCAYLA Mücadele Eylem Planı Davası'nda tutuksuz sanık MİT İzmir Bölge Başkanı üzel Yımaz, savunmasını yaptı. Hakkındaki iddiaları reddeden üzel, Bedrettin Dalan'a operasyon öncesi “Kaç” dediği yönündeki iddiaları kabul etmedi. üzel Yılmaz, bugüne kadar hiçbir zaman görevini kötüye kullanmadığını vurguladı.

*DURUşMAYA 6 SANIK KATILDI*

İstanbul 13'üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nce Silivri Cezaevi bitişiğindeki salonda görülen 10'uncu duruşmaya firari sanık Bedrettin Dalan dışındaki tutuklu sanıklar Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, Avukat Serdar üztürk, Ulusal Kanal İstihbarat şefi Ufuk Akkaya, Aydınlık Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım duruşmaya getirildi. Duruşmanın tutuksuz sanıkları, Bedrettin Dalan’ın özel kalem müdürü olan İlhami ümit Handan ile MİT İzmir Bölge Başkanı üzel Yımaz da duruşmada hazır bulundu.

*MİT İZMİR BüLGE BAşKANI üZEL YILMAZ İDDİALARI REDDETTİ*

Duruşma, tutuksuz sanık MİT İzmir Bölge Başkanı üzel Yılmaz'ın savunmasıyla başlandı. Tutuksuz sanık üzel Yılmaz, davanın firari sanığı Bedrettin Dalan'a operasyonla ilgili bilgi vererek yurtdışına kaçmasına yardımcı olduğu iddialarının doğru olmadığını söyledi.

*BEDRETTİN DALAN’A OPERASYONLA İLGİLİ BİLGİ VERMEDİM*

üzel Yılmaz 32 yıldır Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı'nda görev yaptığını anlatarak, bugüne kadar görevini kötüye kullandığı gerekçesiyle herhangi bir ceza ve uyarı almadığını belirtti. Sanık üzel Yılmaz, hakkında Bedrettin Dalan'ın yurtdışına kaçmasına yardımcı olduğu yönünde haberler yapıldığını hatırlattı. Bu haberleri doğru olmadığını vurgulayan üzel Yılmaz bu haberle ilgili Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı tarafından bir soruşturma geçirmediğini ifade etti.

*BARIş DALAN BENİMLE GüRüşMEK İSTEDİ*

Bedrettin Dalan'a operasyonla ilgili hiçbir bilgi vermediğini söyleyen üzel Yılmaz, “Bedrettin Dalan'ın oğlu Barış Dalan’ın kendisiyle görüşmek istediğini söyledi. üzel Yılmaz, "Barış Dalan'ın görüşmek istediğini Milli İstihbarat Başkanlığı'na söyledim. Onlar da 'sosyal tesislerde görüş, sonucunu da bize bildir' dediler. Barış Dalan'la İstanbul'da 15-20 dakika görüştüm. Barış Dalan babasının yaşadığı sağlık sorunları nedeniyle yurtdışına gittiğini söyledi. Barış Dalan, 'acaba babam gelse tutuklanır mı?' diye bana sordu. Ben de, 'biz bu konunun dışındayız, bilmiyorum' dedim. Barış Dalan, 'dönemin Emniyet Müdürü Celalettin Cerrah bu konuda bana yardımcı olur mu' diye sordu. Ben de 'bilmiyorum' dedim. Konuyla ilgili yaptığım görüşmeyi müsteşarlığa bildirdim" diye konuştu.

*GüREVİMİ HİüBİR ZAMAN KüTüYE KULLANMADIM*

Sanık üzel Yılmaz yaşadığı sağlık sorunlarını da mahkemede anlatarak, sabah erkenden işine giden ve akşam evine dönen gece hayatı olmayan bir insan olduğunu söyledi. Görevini hiçbir zaman kötüye kullanmadığını vurgulayan üzel Yılmaz, ben Bedrettin Dalan'ın yurtdışına kaçmasına yardımcı olduğum iddiaları doğru değildir. Bütün bunlar beni üzmüştür. Bugüne kadar prensipli yaşadım. şuan huzurunuzdayım” dedi.

*İDDİANAME: DALAN'A MüEBBET VE 22,5 YIL*

Hakkında yakalama emri olan İSTEK Vakfı Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Bedrettin Dalan’ın, “Silahlı terör örgütü kurma veya yönetme, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya veya görevini yapmasını engellemeye teşebbüs etme” suçlarından ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası ve 15 yıldan 22,5 yıla kadar hapis cezasıyla cezalandırılmasını isteniyor.

İddianamede Bedrettin Dalan’a operasyon konusunda bilgi verdiği öne sürülen MİT İzmir Bölge Başkanı üzel Yılmaz, Dalan’ın özel kalem müdürü İlhami ümit Handan’ın “Silahlı terör örgütüne üye olmak" suçundan 7,5 yıldan 15’er yıla kadar hapis cezasıyla cezalandırılmaları talep ediliyor. 

15.07.2010 Perşembe *12:07 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Sağcılar için yumruk, solcular için kürek'* 


*Balyoz iddianamesinde darbeye karşı çıkan sağcı, solcu, muhafazakar ve liberal kesimlere yönelik 8 ayrı suikast planı yapıldığına dair belgelere yer verildi.*

İddianamaye göre darbe karşıtı sağcılar için Yumruk, solcular için Kürek, liberaller için Testere, akademisyenler için Tırpan, Ermeni basını için Orak, dini liderler için Döküm, STü’ler için Urgan, Azınlık liderleri için Sakal planı yapılmış 

İddianamede kanlı eylemler sonrası kaos ve darbe ortamı oluştuğunda buna karşı çıkacak solcu, sağcı, liberal, akademisyen, dini grup lideri, gayrimüslüm cemaat önderi ve işadamı, Ermeniler ve ‘Arı Grubu’na yönelik ayrı ayrı suikast ve eylem planlanı yapıldığına yer veriliyor. Bu sekiz eylem planlarının hedefinde 19 kişi ve 1 grup olduğu, hedeflere karşı 34 profesyonel askeri tim belirlendiği, tim komutanlarından birinin faili meçhul cinayet sanığı Albay Cemal Temizöz olduğu iddia ediliyor. 

*HEDEFTE 19 Kİşİ VE 1 GRUP VAR*

İddianamede “Diğer tedhiş planları” başlığı altında işlenen bu eylem planları için “Balyoz Harekat Planı kapsamında 1. Ordu Komutanlığı’na bağlı bir ast birlik gibi çalışan Jandarma unsurlarının, darbe zemini oluşturmak için hazırladıkları Sakal ve üarşaf Eylem planlarının ve sekiz farklı eylem daha belirledikleri, bu eylemlerle bir yandan Sakal ve üarşaf ile ulaşılmak istenen sonucu hızlandırmayı diğer yandan darbe karşıtı kesimi etkisiz hale getirmeyi planladıkları görülmektedir’’ ifadeleri kullanıldı. Eylemlerin hedefindeki kişilere yönelik planların operasyon olarak belirtildiği anlatılan iddianamede, bu operasyonlarda görevli farklı rütbelerdeki 34 askerin hedefinde toplam 19 kişi ve 1 grubun olduğuinun belirlendiği kaydedildi. 

*TOPLUM ETKİSİZLEşTİRİLECEKTİ*

İddianamede, söz konusu planlarla ilgili savcılar şu değerlendirmeyi yaptı: ‘’Ulaşılmak istenen amacın ise anti demokratik müdahalelere karşı toplumu ve özellikle üniversite öğrencilerini bilinçlendireceği değerlendiren akademisyenlerin engellenmek istendiği, ayrıca darbe karşıtı aşırı sağ kesimde yer alan hedeflerin tamamının, darbe karşıtı liberaller ve darbe karşıtı Ermeni basında yer alan hedeflerin bazılarının Balyoz Harekat Planı kapsamında ‘gözaltına alınacak medya mensupları’ arasında da yer aldığı. Urgan eylem planıyla darbe karşısında harekete geçecek toplumsal refleksin engellenmek istendiği görülmüştür.’’ 

*SUİKASTüİLER ALANINDA UZMAN*

İddianamede, ‘Tırpan’ eylem planı hariç diğerlerinde hedef kişilerin isim isim belirlendiği, yine tüm planlarda hangi personelin görevli olduğunun ismen belirtildiği kaydedildi. Suikastleri yapacak kişilerin ‘tahrip ve bomba imha’ ile ‘gayri nizami harp-özel harekat’ konularında uzman oldukları vurgulandı. Hedef listesinin çoğunluğunun ise darbe karşıtı gazeteciler ve yazarlardan oluştuğu anlatılan iddianamede, söz konusu hedef listesindeki isimlere yer verilmediği görüldü. 

*DOğAN’A BAğLI HüCRELER GİBİ*

İddianamede, ‘’Doğrudan 1. Ordu’ya bağlı olmayan Hava, Deniz ve Jandarma unsurlarının Balyoz Harekat Planı kapsamında üetin Doğan’ın liderliğindeki örgütlenmenin birer hücresi gibi hareket ettikleri anlaşılmıştır’’ denildi. 

*Albay Cemal Temizöz operasyon timi lideri* 

Balyoz Darbe Planı iddianamesinin sanıkları arasında yer alan 20 faili meçhul cinayeti azmettirdiği iddiasıyla 1.5 yıldır tutuklu olarak 9 kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası istemiyle yargılanan Albay Cemal Temizöz de yer alıyor. Balyoz Harekat Planı mekapsamında hazırlanan “üzel Görevlendirmeler” planlaması altında, darbede görevlendirilecek jandarmalara verilen görevler tek tek sıralanmış. Bazı isimler ve görevlendirmeler şöyle sıralandı: 

• 11 Nolu CD/Jandarma/İSTANBUL BüLGE/GüREVLENDİRMELER isimli klasör içinde yer alan; ‘Kilit görevlere atanacak personel listesi’ adlı ‘gizli’ ibareli belgede görev kısmında, 

• Operasyon Komutanı Cemal Temizöz, İstanbul’da operasyon timleri tarafından icra edilecek faaliyetlere emir komuta edecek. 

• Tuğgeneral B. ümer Mimiroğlu görevden alınması ya da atılması gereken personeli tespit edecek.

• Albay Hüseyin üzçoban kamuoyu oluşturulması için ihtiyaç olan konuları belirleyecek ve planlama yapacak.

• Toplama Timleri Koordinatörü Mustafa Koç, yakalanan kişilerin sorgu timlerine ulaşımınıplanlayacak.

• Zeki Bingöl hassas görevlerde kullanılmak üzere cezaevlerinden çıkarılacak kişileri tespit edecek.

• Oğuz Türksoyu ve Kahraman Dikmen’in sakıncalı/şüpheli durumda olan personeli belirleyek.

• Hüseyin Polatsoy’un cezaevi olarak kullanılması planlanan yerlerle ilgili koordinasyonu sağlayacak. 

*Hükümet konuşmasını bile hazırlamış*

Balyoz Darbe Planı iddialarına yönelik iddianamede, Balyoz Harekatı’nın ardından mevcut hükümetin devrildikten sonra yeni kabinenin planlandığı belirtildi. Kabine başkanı ve bakanların belirlendiği anlatılan iddianamede “3 Kasım 2002 seçimlerinde mecliste çoğunluğu sağlayan ve hükümeti kuran partinin; kimliği, kadroları ve yönetim tarzından rahatsızlık duyan dönemin 1. Ordu Komutanı üetin Doğan tarafından 28 şubat sürecinde elde edilen kazanımlardan istifade edilememesi ve 2002 seçimlerinde AK Parti’nin tek parti olarak iktidara gelmesiyle beraber ülkede hızlı bir zemin kayması nedeniyle Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devletinin laiklik karşıtı ve irticai unsurların etkisine girmeye başladığı ve bu nedenle Balyoz Komutanlığının iç hizmet kanunun kendisine verdiği Türkiye Cumhuriyetini kollama ve koruma görevinin gereği olarak bu harekat planını hazırlayıp kurulan hükümetin yıkılması ve yerine Milli Mutabakat adlı bir hükümet kurulması için çalışma başlatılmıştır” denildi. Milli Mutabakat hükümetinin konuşma metninin dahi üetin Doğan tarafından yazıldığı ifade edildi.

*CUMA VAKTİ CAMİLER VURULACAK* 

Balyoz Planı’nın kaos oluşturmak amacıyla 4 ayrı planını kapsadığı ortaya çıkmıştı. 

SAKAL EYLEM PLANI: İstanbul Beyazıt Camii’nin avlusundaki şadırvana yerleştirilecek bomba cuma namazı için ezan okunmaya başladığı anda patlatılacak. 

üARşAF EYLEM PLANI: üarşaf Planı ile İstanbul Fatih Camii’nde ayakkabılara yerleştirilecek bomba tam cuma namazının farzının bittiği sırada patlatılacak ve ortalık kan gölüne çevrilecek. 

ORAJ EYLEM PLANI: Türk askeri jetinin Yunan savaş uçaklarınca düşürülmesi sağlanacak. Olmazsa Türk üzel Filo’da görevli bir uçak kendi savaş uçağımızı vuracak. 

*İşte o planların hedefindekiler* 

Balyoz Darbe Planı iddianamesine giren ve bugüne kadar hiç güandeme gelmeyen 8 ayrı eylem planının her birininin hedefi ve görevli asker personeli farklı farklı. İddianameye göre, jandarmanın hazırladığı eylem planları şöyle: 

*SAğCILARA ‘YUMRUK’ İNECEK*

‘Yumruk’ adlı operasyonda 5 jandarma personeli görevlendirildi. Planın hedef tanımının karşısına ‘darbe karşıtı aşırı sağ kesim’ tanımlaması yapıldığı belirlendi. 

*DİNİ LİDERLERE ‘DüKüM’ YAPILACAK*

‘Döküm’ adlı operasyonda 4 jandarma personelinin görevli olduğu, hedef alınan kişinin adının ise A.K., hedef tanımının da ‘dini grup lideri olarak’ yapıldığı belirtildi. 

*AKADEMİSYENLER ‘TIRPAN’LANACAK*

‘Tırpan’ adlı operasyonda 4 jandarma personel görevli... Hedef kısmı boş bırakılırken, hedef tanımının ‘darbe karşıtı akademisyen kadro’ olarak belirlendiği görüldü. 

*SOLCULAR ‘KüREK’LENECEK*

‘Kürek’ adlı operasyonda 4 jandarma personelinin görevli olduğu, hedef kişilerin ve hedef tanımının ‘darbe karşıtı aşırı sol kesim’ olarak yapıldığı ifade edildi. 

*GAYRİMüSLİMLERİN ‘SAKAL’I ALINACAK* 

‘Sakal’ adlı operasyonda 4 jandarma personelinin görevli olduğu, hedeftekiler ve hedef tanımının ‘Gayrimüslim Cemaat ünderi ve İş Adamları’ olarak yapıldığı ifade edildi. 

*ERMENİ BASININI ‘ORAK’ BİüECEK*

‘Orak’ adlı operasyonda 3 jandarma personeli görevli. Planın hedef kişileri ve hedef tanımının ‘darbe karşıtı Ermeni basını’ olarak yapıldığı görüldü. 

*LİBERALLERİ ‘TESTERE’ BİüECEK*

‘Testere’ adlı operasyonda 5 jandarma personelinin görevli olduğu, hedef kişilerin ve hedef tanımının ‘darbe karşıtı liberaller’ olarak yapıldığı anlatıldı. 

*STü’LER ‘URGAN’LA BAğLANACAK*

‘Urgan’ adlı operasyonda 5 jandarma personelinin görevli olduğu, hedefin ‘Arı Grubu’ olduğu, hedef tanımının ‘darbe karşıtı STü ve oluşumlar’ olarak belirlendiği görüldü. 

*Darbe için gücü var* 

Balyoz şüphelileri için “örgüt” ifadesini kullanılan iddianamede, şüphelilerin TSK mensubu oldukları belirtilerek “şüphelilerin sayısı, emir ve komuta altındaki TSK birliklerinin sayı ve imkanlarıyla sahip oldukları silah, araç ve gereç bakımından şüphelilerin amaçlanan hükümeti devirme suçunu işlemeye elverişli imkanlara sahip olduğu” tespiti yapıldı. Darbenin, şüpheli askerlerin görevli oldukları askeri birliklerin tüm personeli tarafından değil, özel olarak seçilmiş görevlendirilmiş personelin katılımıyla planlandığı” vurgulanan iddianamede “Planın icra safhası ve sonraki aşamalarında kilit görevlere seçilmiş bu personelin getirileceği, emir komuta yetkisi olması nedeniyle örgüt örgüt vasfının olutuğu” belirtildi. 

*Emeklilik planı aksattı* 

İddianamede, “şüphelilerin TSK’ da görev yaptıkları dönemdeki darbe hazırlıklarının, üetin Doğan ve kurmay heyetinin emekli olması ya da görev yerinin değiştirilmesi nedeniyle ‘ellerinde olmayan nedenlerle’ kesintiye uğradığı ve istedikleri sonucun gerçekleşmediği...” değerlendirmesi yapıldı. 

*Neden eksik teşebbüs?* 

İddianamede sanıkların “darbeye eksik teşebbüs”le suçlanmasının nedeni de şöyle açıklandı: “Planların yapıldığı dönemde yürürlükte bulunan TCK’nın 147. maddesinin uygulanmasının zorunlu olduğu, icra hareketlerinin tamamlanamamış olması sebebiyle eylemin eksik teşebbüs aşamasında kaldığı kanaatine varılmıştır.” 

*TAM LİSTE BALYOZ SANIKLARI* 

AK Parti hükümetini devirmek için 2002-2003 yılında hazırlandığı iddia edilen Balyoz Eylem Planı iddianamesinde, 25’i muzazaf olmak üzere 54 generalin yanı sıra büyük çoğunluğu ‘Albay’ rütbesinde subay ve astsubaylardan oluşan 196 ismin şüpheli olarak yer aldığı görüldü. şüpheliler hakkında, ‘hükümeti devirmek’ suçunu düzenleyen eski TCK’nın 147 ve ‘eksik teşebbüsü’ düzenleyen 61. maddelerine göre 20 yıla kadar hapis cezası isteniyor. İddianamenin bir numaralı isminin eski 1.Ordu Komutanı üetin Doğan olduğu görülürken, 196 kişilik şüpheli listesinde daha önce kamuoyunun bilmediği çok sayıda süpriz ismin yer alması dikkat çekti. 

İşte Balyoz Planı iddianamesinde yer verilen ‘şüpheli’ listesi: 

• 1-E. Orgeneral üetin Doğan

• 2- E. Oramiral üzden ürnek

• 3- E. Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına

• 4- E. Orgeneral Ergin Saygun

• 5- Korgeneral Nejat Bek

• 6- Korgeneral M. Korkut üzarslan

• 7- E. Korgeneral Engin Alan

• 8- E. Orgeneral şükrü Sarıışık

• 9- Korgeneral Ayhan Taş

• 10- Tümamiral R. Cem Gürdeniz

• 11- E. Tuğgeneral İzzet Ocak

• 12- E. Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeri

• 13- E. Albay Bülent Tunçay

• 14- Mehmet Kemal Gönüldaş

• 15- Halil Yıldız

• 16- Binbaşı Refik Hakan Tufan

• 17- Orkun Gökalp

• 18- Erhan Kuraner

• 19- Yarbay Yunus Nadi Erkut

• 20- E. Tümgeneral N. Ali Karababa

• 21- E. Tuğgeneral M. Kemal Tutkun

• 22- Tümgeneral Gürbüz Kaya

• 23- E. Albay Mustafa üalış

• 24- Tümgeneral Nurettin Işık

• 25- E. Albay H. Basri Aslan

• 26- Albay Ali Rıza Sözen

• 27- Albay İlkay Nerat

• 28- İhsan üevik

• 29- Albay Veli Murat Tulga

• 30- E. Tümgeneral Behzat Balta

• 31- E. Tuğgeneral Halil Kalkanlı

• 32- E. Tümgeneral Tuncay üakan

• 33- Tuğgeneral H. Fehmi Canan

• 34- Tuğgeneral Salim Erkal Bektaş

• 35- Tümgeneral Ahmet Yavuz

• 36- Albay Ahmet Küçükşahin

• 37- Albay Recai Elmaz

• 38- E. Albay Erdal Akyazan

• 39- üsteğmen Ahmet şentürk

• 40- E. Albay Mümtaz Can

• 41- Albay Ahmet Topdağı

• 42- Cemal Candan

• 43- Binbaşı G. Murat üstündağ

• 44- Binbaşı Fatih Altun

• 45- E. Tuğg. F. Oktay Memioğlu

• 46- E. Tuğgeneral M. Kaya Varol

• 47- Albay Recep Yıldız

• 48- Tümgeneral Bekir Memiş

• 49- E. Albay A. İhsan üuhadaroğlu

• 50- Harun üzdemir

• 51- Albay Mehmet Yoleri

• 52- Albay Namık Koç

• 53- E. Albay Fuat Pakdil

• 54- Behçet Alper Güney

• 55- E. Korgeneral M. Yavuz Yalçın 

• 56- Korgeneral Yurdaer Olcan

• 57- Tümgeneral İhsan Balabanlı

• 58- E. Albay Emin Küçükkılıç

• 59- Tuğgeneral Kasım Erdem

• 60- Kemal Dinçer

• 61- Tuğgeneral Hakan Akkoç

• 62- Albay İkrami üzturan

• 63- Albay Burhan Göğce

• 64- Binbaşı Erdal Hamzaoğulları

• 65- Mehmet Alper şengezer 

• 66- Doğan Fatih Küçük

• 67- Timuçin Eraslan 

• 68- Dursun Tolga Kaplama

• 69- E. Korgeneral Doğan Temel

• 70- E. Tümgeneral Hayri Güner

• 71- E. Tümgeneral R. Rıfkı Durusoy

• 72- E. Albay M. Fikri Kafradağ

• 73- E. Albay Hamdi Poyraz

• 74- Hasan Hakan Dereli

• 75- Tuğgeneral Gökhan Gökay

• 76- Fatih Musa üınar

• 77- Albay Zafer Karataş

• 78- Aytekin Candemir

• 79- Albay Nihat üzkan

• 80- Albay Hasan Nurgören

• 81- Sırrı Yılmaz

• 82- Barbaros Kasar

• 83- Murat Ataç

• 84- Yarbay Bahtiyar Ersay

• 85- Binbaşı Mustafa Yuvanç

• 86- Nedim Ulusan

• 87- Soydan Görgülü

• 88- Albay İsmet Kışla

• 89- Albay Abdullah Zafer Arısoy

• 90- Tümgeneral Abdullah Dalay

• 91- E. Koramiral Lütfü Sancar

• 92- E. Koramiral A. Feyyaz üğütçü

• 93- E. Tuğamiral Engin Baykal

• 94- E. Tümamiral üzer karabulut

• 95- Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu

• 96- E. Tuğamiral Hasan Hoşgit

• 97- Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç 

• 98- E. Tümamiral Ali Deniz Kutlu 

• 99- E. Tümamiral M. Aydın Gürül

• 101- Tuğamiral Turgay Erdağ

• 102- Albay Taylan üakır

• 103- Tuğamiral Ayhan Gedik

• 104- Tuğamiral Ahmet Türkmen

• 105- Tuğamiral Mehmet Fatih İlğar

• 106- Tuğamiral Cem Aziz üakmak

• 107- Albay Muharrem Nuri Alacalı

• 108- Albay Ali Semih üetin

• 109- şafak Duruer

• 110- Utku Arslan

• 111- Yarbay Mehmet Ferhat üolpan

• 112- E. Kurmay Albay ümit üzcan

• 113- Fatih Uluç Yeğin

• 114- Albay Levent Erkek

• 115- Yarbay Levent üehreli

• 116- Hakan İsmail üelikcan

• 117- Ahmet Necdet Doluel

• 118- Albay Dursun üiçek

• 119- Yarbay Ertuğrul Uçar

• 120- Albay Ali Türkşen

• 121- Albay Tayfun Duman

• 122- Albay Nihat Altınbulak

• 123- Yarbay Ercan İrençin

• 124- Tuğamiral Mustafa Karasabun

• 125- Bora Serdar

• 126- Tuğamiral Levent Görgeç

• 127- Albay İbrahim Koray üzyurt

• 128- Albay Dora Sungunay

• 129- Albay Soner Polat

• 130- Yarbay Meftun Hıraca

• 131- Albay Barbaros Büyüksağanak

• 132- Albay Hasan Gülkaya

• 133- Albay Faruk Doğan

• 134- Albay Mücahit Erakyol

• 135- Albay Ergün Balaban

• 136- Cemalettin Bozdağ

• 137- E. Tümgeneral Taner Balkış

• 138- Tuğa. Abdullah Gavremoğlu

• 139- Kıvanç Kırmacı

• 140- E. Albay Yusuf Ziya Toker

• 141- Albay Cengiz Köylü

• 142- Albay Hanifi Yıldırım

• 143- Albay Cemal Temizöz

• 144- Tuğgeneral ümer Mimiroğlu

• 145- Albay Hakan Sargın

• 146- Albay Hüseyin üzçoban

• 147- Albay Mustafa Koç

• 148- Ali Demir

• 149- Kahraman Dikmen

• 150- Yarbay Yusuf Kelleli 

• 151- Yüzbaşı Hüseyin Polatsoy

• 152- Yüzbaşı Hüseyin Topuz

• 153- Kurmay Albay Murat üzçelik

• 154- Albay Mustafa ünsel

• 155- Tuğgeneral Ali Aydın

• 156- Hüseyin Bakır

• 157- Erol Ersan

• 158- Astsubay Selahattin Gözmen

• 159- Astsubay Fikret Coşkun

• 160- Yüzbaşı Altan Dikmen

• 161- Astsubay Osman üetin

• 162- Astsubay Murat Balkaş

• 163- üsteğmen Erdinç Atik

• 164- Recep Yavuz

• 165- Abdil Akça

• 166- Astsubay Uğur üstek

• 167- Astsubay Duran Ayhan

• 168- üsteğmen Levent Maraş

• 169- Hakan üktem

• 170- Astsubay Mustafa Kelleci

• 171- Mustafa Aydın

• 172- Astsubay İmdat Solak

• 173- Astsubay Mutlu Kılıçlı

• 174- Hakan Yıldırım

• 175- Yüzbaşı Levent Güldoğuş

• 176- Astsubay Musa Farız

• 177- E. Astsubay Ertan Karagözlü

• 178- Başçavuş Arif Bıyıklı

• 179- Murat Bektaşoğlu

• 180- Ahmet üetin

• 181- Hüseyin Durdu

• 182- Rifat Gürçam

• 183- Embiya şen

• 184- Abdurrahman Başbuğ

• 185- Ahmet Tuncer

• 186- Binbaşı Gökhan üiloğlu

• 187- Tümgeneral Halil Helvacıoğlu

• 188- E. Albay Kubilay Aktaş

• 189- E. Yüzbaşı Mehmet Ulutaş 

• 190- Albay Memiş Yüksel Yalçın

• 191- E. Albay Suat Aytın

• 192- Ali Güngör

• 193- Albay Yüksel Gürcan

• 194- Taner Gül

• 195- İsmail Karaoğlan

• 196- Binbaşı Ahmet Yanaral 

(Star)



15.07.2010 Perşembe *09:24 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*İşte o zarf* 



*“İrtica İle Mücadele Eylem Planı”ndaki ihbarcının gönderdiği ikinci mektup zarfı ortaya çıktı:*

*Kenan BUTAKIN / HABER MERKEZİ* 

“İrtica İle Mücadele Eylem Planı”nın ortaya çıkmasına neden olan ihbarcının gönderdiği ikinci mektup zarfı ortaya çıktı. İhbarcının halen sır olduğuna dikkat çeken Dursun üiçek’in avukat kızı İrem üiçek, bunun sorumlusunun Savcı üz olduğunu söyledi


Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı’nın Albay Dursun üiçek’e ait olduğunu iddia ettiği “İrtica İle Mücadele Eylem Planı”nın ortaya çıkmasına neden olan ihbarcının, Ankara üukurambar PTT şubesinden gönderdiği zarf da ortaya çıktı. Islak İmza davasının ek klasörlerinde yer verilen zarf, 30 Eylül 2009 tarihine ait. Savcı Zekeriyya üz’ün ismi yazılarak gönderilen zarfın gönderici kısmında, Serkan üakır ismi yer alıyor. Dursun üiçek ve avukatları, zarfın kim tarafından gönderildiğine ilişkin üukurambar PTT şubesi kamera kayıtlarını talep ederek, hem askeri savcılığa hem de İstanbul Başsavcılığı’na başvuruda bulundular. İstanbul bir işlem yapmazken, Askeri Savcılığın kayıtları istediği ancak, üukurambar PTT’sinden, ‘Elimizde 4 Ekim 2009 tarihinden sonraki görüntüler var, bu tarihten öncekiler yok’ cevabı verildiği anlaşıldı.


*‘Sorumlu Zekeriya üZ’*

VATAN’a konuşan Dursun üiçek’in kızı Avukat İrem üiçek ise, sorumlunun Zekeriya üz olduğunu ileri sürdü. üz’ün kendisine gönderilen ihbar mektubunun kaynağını araştırmadığını belirten İren üiçek, şunları kaydetti: “İhbar mektubunu yazan ve kendisine Serkan üakır ismini veren kişi, mektubu 30 Eylül 2009 tarihinde direkt Savcı üz’e gönderiyor. Mektup Taraf Gazetesi’nde 26 Ekim 2009’da yayımlandıktan sonra hem askeri hem sivil savcılığa, mektubun gönderildiği üukumambar PTT şubesindeki kamera kayıtlarının incelenmesini istedik. İstanbul konuyla ilgilenmedi. Zaten Zekerriya üz isteseydi baştan ilgilenirdi. Askeri savcılık görüntüleri istedi ama PTT 2 ayda bir kayıtları sildiği için 4 Ekim’den sonraki kayıtların mevcut olmadığını bildirdi. Dolayısıyla geç kalmış olduk. Savcı üz, isteseydi zamanında kayıtları isterdi. İhbar mektubunu gönderen kişiyi bilmememizin sorumlusu kendisidir.”



15.07.2010 Perşembe / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Askerler bu kez armasız geldiler!* 



*Haluk ATALAY-Selahattin GüNDAY/ DHA* 

AMİRALLERE Suikast ve Kafes Eylem Planı davaları ile birleştirilen Poyrazköy Davası'nın ikinci duruşmasını bugün de devam ediliyor.

Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’nde bulunan 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde dün başlayan duruşmada 11'i tutuklu 69 sanık yargılanıyor.

Kelepçe takılmayan tutuklu muvazzaf 9 asker Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi'nden getirildi. Askerler cezaevi aracından inerken yakınlarının alkışladığı görüldü. Davanın emekli tutuklu sanıkları emekli Binbaşı Levent Bektaş ile emekli SAT Komandosu Ergin Geldikkaya da cezaevinden getirildi.

*GüRGEü MERKEZ KOMUTANLIğINA AİT ARAüLA GELDİ*

Davanın aralarında Tuğamiral Levent Görgeç'in de bulunduğu tutuksuz sanıklarının bir kısmıda merkez komutanlığına ait araç hakim ve savcıların kullandığı protol kapısından adliyeye girdi. Tutuksuz sanıklardan emekli Koramiral Feyyaz üğütçü ise avukatı ile birlikte adliyeye giriş yaptı. 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada tutuksuz sanık Albay Ali Türkşen'in savunması ile devam edilecek



15.07.2010 Perşembe *12:05 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Zulüm altındayız* 



*İki yıldır Silivri Cezaevi'nde tutuklu olan gazeteci Mustafa Balbay ve Tuncay üzkan 'Burada zulüm altındayız' diyerek TBMM İnsan Hakları Komisyonu'na başvurdu...*

Erkenokon davası kapsamında Silivri Cezaevi’nde tutuklu olan gazeteci Mustafa Balbay, Tuncay üzkan ile emekli Albay Atilla Uğur, ‘zulüm altında’ olduklarını belirterek TBMM İnsan Haklarını Komisyonu’na başvurup ‘acil görüşme’ talep etti. 

Ergenekon davası kapsamında yaklaşık iki yıldır Silivri Cezaevi’nde tutuklu bulunan gazeteci Balbay, üzkan ile emekli Albay Uğur’dan TBMM İnsan Haklarını İnceleme Komisyon Başkanlığı’na ortak başvuru geldi. 05 Temmuz 2010 tarihli ortak dilekçede cezaevindeki uygulamalardan şikayet edilerek şöyle denildi: “Silivri 4. nolu Ceza İnfaz Kurumu’nda bulunan ‘Ergenekon’ tutuklularına, insan hakları, yasa ve yönetmeliklere aykırı uygulamalar sistematik hale dönüşmüştür. Zulüm altındayız. Acil olarak görüşme talep ediyoruz.” 

*üskül görüşecek*

TBMM İnsan Haklarını İnceleme Komisyonu Başkanı AKP’li Zafer üskül, işleme koyduğu şikayet dilekçesini, ‘gereği için’ Adalet Bakanlığı’na bir yazı ile gönderme kararı aldı. üskül, konuyla ilgili Silivri Cezaevi yöneticileri ile görüşüp, Balbay, üzkan ve Uğur’un da bilgisine başvurmayı planlıyor. 
Komisyon bünyesinde cezaevlerinde yaşanan sorunları tespit etmek amacıyla oluşturulan alt komisyonun çalışmaları kapsamında 2009 yılında Silivri Cezaevi’nde de incelemelerde bulup rapor hazırlamıştı. Daha sonra Komisyon tarafından da kabul edilen raporda, tutuklu ve hükümlülerin dile getirdiği özel hayat alanlarının kamera kaydına alındığı iddiasına da yer verilmişti. Raporda, ayrıca ulaşımdan nem oranına, yiyecekten nakliye araçlarındaki klimaya kadar cezaevinin şartlarına yönelik bazı eleştirilerde yer almıştı. Ancak, rapora alt komisyon üyelerinin görüştüğü bazı tutukluların Ergenekon davasına yönelik eleştirileri girmemişti. 

*Ergin ‘çözüldü’ demişti* 

üskül, bu raporu Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin’e göndermişti. Ergin, TBMM’ye gönderdiği yazıda, kurulan kamera kayıt sistemlerinin güvenlik amacıyla sadece hükümlü ve tutukluların ortak yaşam alanlarını kayıt altına alacak şekilde konuşlandırıldığını, kameraların hükümlü ve tutukluların özel yaşam hakkını ihlal edecek şekilde kayıt yapmasının söz konusu olmadığını kaydetmişti. Ergin, ulaşımdan nem oranına, yiyecekten nakliye araçlarındaki klimaya kadar cezaevinin bütün sorunlarının çözüldüğünü belirtmişti.



15.07.2010 Perşembe *10:31 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*üiçekli iddialar*


Dursun üiçek davasına askeri savcılık da renkli katkılarda bulundu!

üelişki ve tutarsızlıklara yenilerini ekleyerek davayı biraz daha karıştırdı...

Askeri iddianameye göre Dursun üiçek kendisini terfi ettirmeyen amirlerine kızarak, onları güç duruma düşürmek için irtica ile mücadele belgesi hazırlamış ve bunu imzalayarak bizzat basına sızdırmış...

Albay üiçek’in avukat kızı İrem üiçek diyor ki:

- Babamın atanabileceği tek boş kadro vardı o da 2008 yılında yapılan atamayla 2012 yılına kadar dolduruldu. Terfisi söz konusu değildi.

Bu kadarı bile iddianamenin altını boşaltıyor.

Ayrıca... Bir albay üstlerini karalamak için plan yaparsa altına kendi imzasını mı atar?

Hadi attı diyelim... Bir biçimde bu belgeyi üstlerinin emriyle hazırladığını açıklamaz mı?

Oysa Albay üiçek ne belgeyi hazırladığını kabul etti, ne üstlerinden şikayetçi oldu.

Aksine baştan beri Genelkurmay’daki üstlerini savunuyor.

“Kendini terfi ettirmeyen üstlerine kızdığı”na ilişkin bir kanıt ise ortada yok.

Tamamen soyut bir iddia...

Askeri savcılık iddianamesi kısaca bir tutarsızlık abidesi...

Yandaş basın üst düzeyi kurtarmak için Dursun üiçek’in yem olarak aslanların önüne atıldığı yorumunu yapıyor. Doğrusu böyle bir yorum çok da temelsiz görünmüyor.

Ne adına olursa olsun, hukuk ve gerçeklerden uzaklaşmak kabul edilemez... Eğer birilerini kurtarmak için soyut senaryolar yazılıyorsa bu da hoş görülemez...

Planlı programlı hareket eden bir kuruluş olan TSK’da bu kadar ciddiyet dışına çıkıldığını görmek de insanı ayrıca şaşırtıyor...




*Melih AşIK* / MİLLİYET GZT. / 15 Temmuz 2010

----------


## bozok

*POYRAZKüY DAVASI’NDA İLGİNü TESADüF*



15.07.2010 17:07

Dün basının gündemine gelen en önemli olaylardan biri kuşkusuz *Poyrazköy Davası* idi. Yargılanan askerlerin açıklamaları büyük yankı buldu.

Davada dikkat çeken bir başka nokta ise İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’nün Poyrazköy kazılarında bulunan mühimmata ilişkin raporlarıydı. *İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Poyrazköy mühimmatına ilişkin “kullanıma elverişsiz” raporu vermişti.*
Kısacası Poyrazköy Davası’nda yasadışı bir örgüt varsa bu örgüt *kullanıma elverişli olmayan bomba ve silahları gömerek eylem yapmayı planlıyordu.* Bu durum bulunan bombalar hakkında kafalarda oluşan soru işaretlerinin daha da artmasını sağladı.

*ZİR VADİSİ VE POYRAZKüY*
Dün davada konu edilmeyen ancak daha önce Ergenekon Dava dosyalarına giren ve Poyrazköy bombalarını ilgilendiren ilginç bir durum var.

Zir Vadisi’nde bulunan bomba ve mühimmatlar *12 Ocak 2009* tarihinde gerçekleşen kazılarla ortaya çıkarıldı. Zir Vadisi’nde bulunan bombaların bir numaralı sanığı *Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez* idi. İddialara göre Zir Vadisi bombalarının krokisi Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez’in evinde ele geçirilmişti. *Kroki emniyette el konulan eşyaların arasında 6 gün sonra fark edilmişti.*
*Poyrazköy*’de yapılan kazıların ihbarı ise bir maille geldi. Bir internet kafeden gönderilen mailde Poyrazköy’de bombaların bulunduğu, kimler tarafından nereye gömüldüğü anlatılıyordu. *Kazılar 21 Nisan 2009 tarihinde gerçekleşti ve bombalara ulaşıldı. Kısacası iki kazı arasında üç aylık bir süre vardı.*

Ancak kazılarda bulunan bombaların birbirine yakın zamanda bulunması yazımızın konusu değil…

*AYNI SAYIDA*

İki olay arasında bir başka bağlantı daha var.

Zir Vadisi’nde 3 Cins el bombası bulunmuştu:

-*18 adet MKE kör tapalı savunma tipi* el bombası,
-*2 adet taarruz tipi* el bombası,
-*10 adet fünyesi üzerinde* bulunan el bombası.


*Zir Vadisi’nde bulunan 18 adet MKE yapımı kör tapalı el bombaları*

İlginç bir tesadüftür ki Ergenekon Davası’nın başlamasına neden olan ümraniye’de bir gecekonduda bulunan bombaların içinde de *18 adet MKE kör tapalı savunma tipi el bombası* vardı.


*ümraniye’de bulunan 18 adet MKE yapımı kör tapalı el bombaları*


*RENKLER AYNI*

Zir Vadisi’nde ele geçirilen 2 adet tarruz tipi el bombasından *birinin rengi siyah, diğerinin rengi yeşildi.* *üstelik ikisinin de fünyeleri yoktu*. Yani kullanıma elverişli değildi.

 
*Zir Vadisi’nde bulunan biri siyah diğeri yeşil 2 adet taarruz tipi el bombaları*

Poyrazköy’de de 2 adet taarruz tipi el bombası göze çarpıyordu. şaşırtıcıdır, *onların da birinin rengi siyah diğerinin rengi yeşildi. üstelik Poyrazköy’deki iki bombanın da fünyeleri yoktu*.


*Poyrazköy’de bulunan fünyesiz bir siyah bir yeşil el bombaları*

Bu kadar benzerlik tesadüf de olabilir diyorsanız iki bomba grubunun stok ve kafile numaralarına bakalım…

*STOK VE KAFİLE NUMARALARI*

Zir Vadisi aramalarında bulunan ve fünyeleri üzerinde bulunan el bombalarının gövde numaraları *“Savunma M26 LOT-LS-28-20 İmal Yılı: 10-55”* idi. Poyrazköy’de bulunan fünyeli el bombalarının gövde numaraları da *“Savunma M26 LOT-LS-28-20 İmal Yılı: 10-55”* idi.


*10 adet fünyeli el bombası*

Zir Vadisi’nde bulunan fünyeli el bombalarının fünyelerinin kafile numaraları; *“M204A1 LS-10-24 İmal Yılı: 11-54”* idi.
Poyrazköy’de bulunan fünyeli el bombalarının fünyelerinin kafile numaraları ise *“M204A1 LS-10-24 İmal Yılı: 11-54”* idi.

*Kısacası Zir Vadisi’nden üç ay sonra Poyrazköy’de yapılan kazılarda bulunan el bombalarında aynı fünye ve aynı gövde çıkıyordu.* *Yine stok ve kafile numaraları da aynıydı.*

*TESADüF OLABİLİR Mİ*

Elbette dün bu benzerlik davada ele alınmadı. Ancak gerçekten son dönemde bulunan bombaların birbirine bu kadar benzerlik göstermesi son derece kafa karıştırıcı.

Olayı takip eden iyi niyetli insanların bile aklına şu sorular geliyor.

Ya bu bombalar *aynı merkezden birileri tarafından gömülüyor, kazılıyor, gömülüyor, kazılıyor*… Eğer böyle ise sanıklara komplo olasılığını değerlendirmek gerektiği açık.

Ya da karşımızda *her yere aynı sayıda, aynı renkte içi boş bombalar gömmeyi alışkanlık edinen obsesif üyeleri olan bir örgütlenme var.*

Bir seçenek de bunların *gerçekten tesadüf olması*. Elbette böyle bir tesadüfün oluşması olasılık hesapları yapan insanların alanına giriyor.

Tüm bu soruların açıklığa kavuşması için bulunan bombalarda *toprak analizi, metal korozyon incelemesi* gibi bir dizi araştırmanın yapılması gerekiyordu.

Yapıldı mı? Yapıldığına dair kimsenin bilgisi yok. Tıpkı ıslak imzalı belgede *parmak izi incelemesinin* yapılmamış olduğu gibi.


*Barış Terkoğlu*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*FBI ile "ünleyici Dava" Kardeşliğinden Vesayete*



11 Eylül süreci ile birlikte ABD merkezli olarak *"önleyici savaş"* kavramı ortaya atıldı. *Bu kavramın alt başlığı olarak FBI, "önleyici dava" kavramını geliştirdi.*

*Bu kavram*; suç işlememiş ama işlemesi olası olduğu düşünülen insanların, *aralarına sokulacak ajanlar vasıtası ile birbirleri ile "tanıştırılıp" (Bkz: Tanıdığının tanıdığı üzerinde örgüt üyesi olunan Ergenekon davası)* , biraraya gelecekleri "ortak dava" ortamları yaratılmasını ve bu ilişkiler ağı olgunlaştığı noktada bu insanların _"örgüt suçlaması"_ ile toplanmasını öngörüyordu.

ABD bu davayı kendi ülkesinde; bir ABD üssüne pizza dağıtan Türk ve arkadaş çevresi üzerinden denedi. Almanya'da Türkiye'de istihbaratla bağlantısı olduğu iddia edilen bir Türk ve arkadaş çevresi üzerinden bir "bombacı ekip" yaratarak bunu denedi _(Bkz: Kadir T ve Sauerland çetesi)_ . *FBI'ın "önleyici dava" kavramını mükemmelleştirip uyguladığı son noktayı ise tahmin edebilirsiniz.* 

Devletimiz içinde birilerinin ABD Devleti ile önleyici dava pratiği yaptığına artık eminiz.

Siz emin değilsiniz; Arslan Bulut'un son günlerde yayınladığı aşağıdaki yazıları ard arda okuyun. Türk yargısı üzerindeki ABD vesayetinin geldiği nokta konusunda şüpheniz kalmayacaktır.

*Açık İstihbarat*

Adalet Bakanlığı'nda ABD'li Bir Savcı - 26 Haziran 2010

Abant Platformu’nun bu yılki _“Vesayet ve Demokrasi”_ konulu toplantısında konuşan Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin, Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin geçmişteki parti kapatma kararlarını hatırlatarak Türkiye’de demokrasinin vesayet altında olduğunu son 30 yıl içindeki diğer örnekleriyle anlattı.
Ergin,

_“Anayasa değişikliğinin en önemli amacı, vesayet rejimini sona erdirmek, demokrasiye vurulan zincirleri kırmak, cunta zihniyetini tarihin karanlık sayfalarına gömmek ve tam demokrasiyi tesis etmektir”_

dedi.

* * *

şimdi Adalet Bakanı’na bir bilgi sunacağım.

Gazeteci Yılmaz Polat’ın son kitabı “CIA Pençesinde Açılım”, Ulus Dağı Yayınları arasında çıktı.

Kitabın 163 ve 164’üncü sayfalarında aynen şu bilgiler yer alıyor:

_“Abdullah Gül, 8 Ocak 2008’de Bush’a konuk oldu. Görüşmede, Kürt sorunu üzerinde durularak siyasi çözüm tartışıldı. Görüşmeden sonra Abdullah Gül, Bush’un bu konuyla ilgili bir isteğinin olmadığını açıkladı. Beyaz Saray ise Türk tarafını yalanlarcasına, görüşmede PKK ve siyasi çözüm yöntemlerinin ele alındığını bildirdi._ 

_Siyasi çözümün şifresi, Erdoğan’ın 5 Kasım’da Bush ile baş başa görüşmesinde saklıydı. Gül-Bush görüşmesi, Erdoğan-Bush görüşmesinin devamı niteliğindeydi._ 
_Abdullah Gül, Ankara’ya döndükten bir ay sonra ABD Adalet Bakanı, Türkiye Adalet Bakanı Mehmet Ali şahin ve İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay ile görüştü. ABD ve Türk Adalet Bakanlıkları, uzun süredir işbirliği içindeydiler._

_2006’da kamuoyuna yansımayan bir anlaşma da yapılmıştı ve o tarihten beri Kaliforniya Eyaleti Sacramento bölgesinden atanan bir Amerikalı savcı, Türk Adalet Bakanlığı’nda danışman olarak çalışıyordu._ 

_ABD Adalet Bakanlığı bünyesinde 1991 yılında oluşturulan OPDAT’a, (Office of Prosecutorial Development Assistance and Training-Denizaşırı Adli Takibatı Geliştirme Yardımı ve Eğitim Dairesi’ne) bağlı savcılar bir yıllığına atanır; 14 ve 15’inci dereceden yılda 102-153 bin dolar arasında ücret alırlar. ABD’nin, Türkiye’nin yanı sıra Pakistan, Endonezya, Kenya, Bangladeş, Birleşik Arap Emirlikleri gibi ülkelerde de danışman savcıları vardı._ 

_Amerikalı danışman savcıların görevleri arasında terörizm suçlarının soruşturulması ve yargılama imkanlarının güçlendirilmesi; gerekli teknik yardımın sağlanması bulunuyordu. Ayrıca yabancı ülkelerde terörist izleme, insan haklarını koruma ve kara para aklama gibi konular da görevleri arasındaydı._ 

_Amerikalı danışman savcı, Türk adaletini biçimlendirirken, Ankara Büyükelçiliği bünyesindeki FBI ve istihbarat birimleriyle de yakın işbirliği içinde çalışıyor.”_ 

* * *
Sadullah Ergin, Yılmaz Polat’ın verdiği bu bilgiler hakkında bir açıklama yapar mı acaba? Bu bilgiler doğruysa, vesayet altında çalışan kim oluyor?

Mehmet Ali şahin, Danıştay baskını sırasında Devlet Bakanı idi ve TBMM’de yaptığı konuşmada, olayın sebebi ile ilgili olarak, _“sürprizlere hazır olun”_ demişti. Hangi savcıdan bilgi almıştı acaba?

Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, Devlet Bakanı Mehmet Ali şahin ve Milli Eğitim Bakanı Hüseyin üelik, bu tür olayların tamamından milliyetçileri veya ulusalcıları sorumlu tuttular, sonra da terörle mücadele bir kenara bırakılıp teröristle mücadele edenler hakkında soruşturmalar başlatıldı!

*İçişleri Bakanlığı’nda da ulusalcılığı suç olarak gösteren bir rapor hazırlandı!*

Amerikalı savcı böyle mi tavsiye etmişti?

“Vesayet ve demokrasi” ye bundan daha açık örnek var mıdır?

şimdi Cemil Bayık, _“demokratik özerklik”_ ilan edeceğini söylüyor.

Bu politikalar sayesinde değil mi? Daha taşeron aramaya gerek var mı?

Amerikalı Savcı Türk Savcıları ve Polisi İle Birlikte üalışıyor - 30 Haziran 2010

Adalet Bakanlığı, _“Adalet Bakanlığı’nda Amerikalı danışman savcı”_ başlıklı yazımı kesin bir dille yalanlamıştı.

Ancak, bu bilgiyi aldığım Yılmaz Polat’ın _“CIA Pençesinde Açılım”_ adlı kitabının yayıncısı Mustafa Yıldırım, kısa bir açıklama ile birlikte konunun yer aldığı Amerikan Adalet Bakanlığı ve Ankara Büyükelçiliği İnternet sitelerinin adreslerini ve ilgili sayfaları gönderdi.

* * *

Amerikan Büyükelçiliği’nin İnternet sitesine girdiğimiz zaman,

_“ABD Adalet Dairesi Yurtdışı Savcılık Geliştirme, Yardımlaşma ve Eğitim kurumuna bağlı olarak bir hukuk müşaviri, 2006 yılında ABD’nin Ankara Büyükelçiliği’nde konuşlanmıştır._ 

_üzellikle terör ve terörizmin finansmanı ile ilgili olarak ABD ve Türkiye hükümetleri arasında işbirliğini sağlamak için görev yapıyor._ 

_Bu müşavir, yerel savcı ve diğer kolluk personeli ile çalışıyor ve eğitim programları ile ABD ve Türkiye’nin ortak çabalarını geliştirmeye gayret ediyor. şimdiki eğitim programları kara para aklama, siber suçlar, suçluların iadesi ve ceza davalarında duruşma öncesi meselenin aydınlatılmasına odaklanmıştır”_ 

açıklamasına rastlıyoruz.

Amerikan Adalet Bakanlığı’nın İnternet sitesinde ise kısaca *OPDAT* adı verilen kuruluşun Türkiye’de Dışişleri Bakanlığı ile yakın işbirliği içinde çalıştığı, ABD Büyükelçiliği’nin, Türk Hükümetinin PKK ve diğer terör örgütlerinin işlediği cinayetlere karşı mücadelesine destek verdiği, terörle mücadele mevzuatını geliştirmek ve ceza davalarında, mali dolandırıcılık ve kamu yolsuzluklarında yardımcı olduğu belirtiliyor.

OPDAT sayfalarında,

_“Kapsamlı cezai adalet yardım programları çerçevesinde deneyimli ABD’li savcılar, yerleşik tüzel danışmanlar olarak Benin, Irak, Kenya, Liberya, Türkiye, Uganda, Birleşik Arap Emirlikleri, Yemen, Zambiya Cibuti, Gana, ürdün, Kuveyt, Mozambik, Nijerya, Katar, Güney Afrika ve Tanzanya dahil olmak üzere bu ülkelerde programlar yapar”_ 

bilgisi veriliyor.

OPDAT’ın dünya çapında faaliyetlerinin anlatıldığı yazının Balkan ülkeleri ile ilgili paragrafında ise

_“Programlar Dışişleri Bakanlığı tarafından finanse edilerek bu ülkelerde cezai adalet sistemi geliştiriliyor._ 

_üzel soruşturma tekniklerinin kullanılması, sanıkların videoya konuşmaları ve diğer basit gizli faaliyet rutin olarak Amerikan savcılar ve ajanlar tarafından kullanılmaktadır._

_OPDAT özel soruşturma teknikleri kullanılabilmesi için ilgili ülkelerde yasal reformlar için tavsiyelerde bulunulmuştur. OPDAT, organize suçlar dahil olmak üzere suçla mücadelede, bölge ülkelerinde özel görev güçleri geliştirmeye yardımcı oldu”_ 

deniliyor.
* * *

Mustafa Yıldırım, “Adalet Bakanlığı ‘1980’den beri ABD ile anlaşma yok’diyor.

Bu durumda; ABD Büyükelçiliği’nde bulunan (RLA -Yerleşik Yasal Danışman) Amerikalı Savcı, Türkiye’nin savcılarıyla ve emniyetiyle devletlerarası protokol, anlaşma ya da sözleşme olmadan, yalnızca kişisel dostluk ilişkileri mi kurmuş oluyor?

*Bu ilişkilerden Adalet Bakanlığı’nın bilgisi yoksa hangi bakanlığın bilgisi var?” diyor.* 

* * *

İşte bir demokrasi ve yargı sistemi böyle vesayet altına alınıyor.

şimdi açıklama yapma sırası kimde acaba?

Dışişleri Bakanı, İçişleri Bakanı ve Başbakan, bu rezaleti nasıl izah edecek?

*Tayyip Bey, demokratikleşmeyi Amerikalı savcıların tavsiyeleriyle mi sağlayacak?*


İstanbul'da 8 Savcıyla Toplantı Yapan Amerikalı - 01 Temmuz 2010

Yılmaz Polat’ın “CIA Pençesinde Açılım” adlı kitabındaki bilgileri esas alarak yazdığım, “Adalet Bakanlığı’nda Amerikalı bir savcı!” başlıklı yazıyı, Adalet Bakanlığı’nın kesin bir dille yalanlamasından sonra dün yeni bilgilere ulaşmış ve Amerikan Adalet Bakanlığı ve Türkiye’deki Amerikan Büyükelçiliği’nin İnternet sitelerinden alıntılar yaparak, doğru bilgi verdiğimi ispatlamıştım.

odatv.com yazarı Barış Terkoğlu da aynı kaynaklardan konuyu araştırdı ve _“Adalet Bakanı Amerikalı danışman yok dedi. Bakın Amerika ne söylüyor?”_ başlığı altında bizimle hemen hemen aynı bilgileri içeren bir haber yaptı.

Yazıyı 29 Haziran günü saat 17.00’de yazıişlerine teslim etmiştim. Bir saat sonra arkadaşların, “oda.tv’ye bir bak” uyarısı üzerine bu sitenin manşetinde 16.50’de girilmiş Barış Terkoğlu imzalı haberi okudum.

Barış Terkoğlu ile birbirimizden habersiz olarak, aynı saatlerde hemen hemen aynı bilgileri ele almıştık. Terkoğlu’nun haberinde dünkü yazımda olmayan çok önemli bir bilgi daha vardı ki onu da bu sütunda kayda geçirmem gerekir.
Barış Terkoğlu, “İstanbul’da savcılarla toplantı” ara başlıklı bölümde şöyle yazdı:

_“Yine ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı sitesinde şöyle bir bilgi veriliyor: ’Türkiye’de PKK ile Savaşmanın Yasal Araçları üzerine Program: 25-26 Ocak 2007’de, OPDAT Türkiye Genel Hukuk Danışmanı İstanbul’da, PKK ile mücadelede yasal araçlar üzerine bir program düzenledi._

_Program katılımcıları terör suçları ve organize suçlarla ilgilenen mahkemeleri bulunan sekiz Türk kentinden cumhuriyet başsavcı vekilleri ile dört yargı temsilcisinden oluştu. Program Türk yetkilileri ile Hollandalı ve İngiliz meslektaşlarını bir araya getirdi. Amaç, programa katılan tüm tarafların, PKK ile mücadelede kendi ülkelerinde kullanabilecekleri mevcut yasal araçları tartışmalarını sağlamaktı.’_ 

(http://www.dojafijobs.us/news.html)

_ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı, resmi yayın organında Genel Hukuk Danışmanı’nın İstanbul’da PKK ile mücadele kapsamında cumhuriyet savcıları ve yargı temsilcilerine yönelik bir program düzenlendiğini haber veriyordu. Oysa Adalet Bakanlığı kimseden danışmanlık hizmeti almadıklarını söylemiyor muydu?_

_Bakanlık, OPDAT programı dahilinde seminerlerin yanısıra iki yönlü teknik yardımın da gerçekleştiğini haber veriyor. Türkiye’de Adalet Bakanlığı’nın kesinlikle yalanladığı ilişki, ABD Adalet Bakanlığı arşivlerinde yapılan faaliyetler ile beraber net olarak görülebiliyor._

_Tüm bunlardan sonra Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin’in, Türkiye’de gazeteciler yerine ABD Adalet Bakanlığı’nı yalanlaması gerekmez mi? Ya da Adalet Bakanlığı İstanbul’da düzenlenen OPDAT toplantılarından haberdar değil mi?”_ 

* * *

Amerikan Adalet Bakanlığı sitesinde belirtilen OPDAT Türkiye Genel Hukuk Danışmanı, yani Amerikalı savcı, terör suçları ve organize suçlarla ilgilenen mahkemeleri bulunan sekiz Türk kentinden cumhuriyet başsavcı vekilleri ve dört yargı temsilcisi ile görüştüğüne göre Adalet Bakanı’nın, bu konudan haberdar olmaması mümkün değildir.

Bu bilgiler gizli değildir. Amerikan Adalet Bakanlığı İnternet sitesinde halen yayındadır.

Durum böyle olduğu halde, Adalet Bakanı kendisi açıklama yapmayıp, bu konulardan belki de hiç haberi olmayan “Basın Müşaviri” imzasıyla bize yalanlama geçti.

Amerikalı savcının danışmanlığında, Türkiye, terörle mücadele edecek öyle mi?
İşte Türkiye böyle yönetiliyor ey vatandaş!

Seçmene Uyarı : Yargı Reformunu UNDP Hazırladı ! - 13 Temmuz 2010

Amerikalı bir savcının Adalet Bakanlığı’na danışmanlık yaptığını yazdığımda bakanlık bu haberi yalanlamıştı.

Sonra Aydınlık dergisinde, *Susanne Hayden adlı bu savcının, resmi olarak Amerikan Büyükelçiliği bünyesinde çalışmakla birlikte, 25-26 Ocak 2007’de İstanbul’daki hakim evinde, sekiz ilin özel yetkili Başsavcı vekili ve Adalet Bakanlığı’ndan üç yetkili ile çalıştay düzenlediği ve terörle mücadele yöntemlerini anlattığı ortaya çıkarıldı.* 

Adalet Bakanlığı, bu haberler üzerine herhangi bir açıklama yapamadı.

***
şimdi en az bu skandal kadar büyük bir skandalı yine açık kaynaklardan elde ettiğim bilgilerle bilginize sunuyorum...

*Anayasa reformu denilen ve Türk yargı sistemini altüst eden çalışmalar, uzun süreden beri Adalet Bakanlığı ile Birleşmiş Milletler Kalkınma Programı (UNDP) tarafından sürdürülüyor.* 

Danıştay 2. Dairesi Tetkik Hakimi Fetih Sayın, Danıştay Başkanlığı tarafından görevlendirilerek 16-17 Nisan 2009 tarihlerinde Ankara Sheraton Oteli’nde yapılan semineri takip etti ve bir rapor hazırladı.

Fetih Sayın öncelikle UNDP’nin İnternet sitesini inceledi ve

_“Kurumsal Yönetim Perspektifinde Yargı Reformunun Desteklenmesi”_ 

projesinin 112 bin Amerikan Doları bütçesi olduğunu ve Ocak-Ağustos 2008 tarihlerini kapsadığını tespit etti.

UNDP sitesinde aynen şöyle deniliyor:

_“UNDP, ulusal hükümet nezdinde güvenilir bir ortaktır, yargıda iyi yönetişimi sağlamada ulusal hükümete katkı verecek pozisyondadır._ 

_Proje adalet reformunda Türkiye’ye yol haritası hazırlamak için hazırlanmıştır ve Adalet Bakanlığı, Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu, Yargıtay ve Danıştay gibi yüksek mahkemelerin yapıları ve kendi aralarındaki etkileşimlerine yönelik genel bir değerlendirme sağlayacaktır.”_ 

***
UNDP’nin _“Türk Yargı Reformuna Destek”_ başlıklı raporunda da şu bilgiler veriliyor:

* _“Yargı Reformunun Desteklenmesi Projesi kapsamında 13-14 Mart 2008 tarihinde Ankara’da bir çalıştay gerçekleştirildi. Geniş bir katılımcı topluluğunca gerçekleşen bu iki günlük çalıştayda Türkiye’nin yargı reformuna ilişkin çabaları ve özellikle de Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu ile Yargıtay ve Danıştay gibi yüksek mahkemelerin yapısı hakim ve savcılar gibi adalet aktörlerince tartışıldı._ 

_* Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu’nun yapısındaki olası değişikliklere odaklanıldı._ 

_* Katılımcılar ayrıca, Personel İşleri Dairesi Genel Müdür Yardımcısı’nca Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu’nun yapısı, üyelerinin seçim prosedürleri, atama ve terfilere ilişkin görev ve sorumlulukları hakkında bilgilendirildi. üalıştayın ikinci günü, Yargıtay ve Danıştay başta olmak üzere yüksek mahkemelerin yapısına ilişkin tartışma ve görüş alışverişini mümkün kılan platformlara ayrıldı._ 

_* üalıştaya UNDP Bratislava Bölgesel Merkez Ofisi temsilcileri ve uluslararası danışman Larry Taman da katılarak Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu’nun ve Yüksek Mahkemelerin yapılarıyla ilgili uluslararası düzenlemeler ve uygulamalar başta olmak üzere, küresel bağlamda yargı reformu ile ilgili deneyimlerini aktardılar”._ 

***

Fetih Sayın diyor ki,

_“Görüldüğü gibi bütün çalışmalar Adalet Bakanlığı’nın, bir başka anlatımla yürütme erkinin yönlendirmesi doğrultusunda sürdürülmüş, yargı erki kendisiyle ilgili olarak yapılacak önemli düzenlemelerin hazırlığında dışarıda tutulmuştur.”_ 

Konuya devam edeceğiz...

Yargıda şimdi de Kanadalı Gölgesi - 14 Temmuz 2010

Anayasa değişikliklerinde özellikle _“Yargı Reformu”_ denilen ve Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu’nun yapısını değiştiren hazırlıkların, Birleşmiş Milletler Kalkınma Programı (UNDP) tarafından verilen yol haritası çerçevesinde yapıldığını dün açıklamıştım.

Konuyla ilgili Danıştay Başkanlığı tarafından görevlendirilen Danıştay 2. Dairesi
Tetkik Hakimi Fetih Sayın’ın raporundan bazı alıntılar yapıyorum: 

_* “16-17 Nisan 2009 tarihinde UNDP ile birlikte yapılan çalışmada, UNDP proje sorumlusu Seher Alacacı, yargı reformu ile ilgili hazırlık toplantısının 31 Ocak-1 şubat tarihlerinde Bratislava’da yaptıklarını, anlattı. Türkiye ile ilgili bir çalışmanın hazırlık toplantısı Türkiye’de değil de neden Bratislava da yapılıyor maalesef anlayamadım._

_* UNDP Bratislava Bölgesel Merkez Ofisi temsilcileri ve Kanadalı uluslararası danışman Larry Taman, Türk yargı sistemini çok iyi tanıdıklarını söylediler ve UYAP sistemini övdüler._

_Taman, Türkiye’nin bütün mahkemelerinde hangi davaya hangi mahkeme ve hakimin bakacağının Adalet Bakanlığı’nın kontrolündeki o çok övdüğü e-adalet sistemi kapsamındaki UYAP sisteminin merkezinden belirlendiğini, bu sistemin her türlü müdahaleye açık olduğunu, nitekim ilk kuruluş aşamasında bir dosyanın HAVELSAN’da görevli bir personel tarafından Ankara Mahkemeleri arasında, avukatınca düşürülmek istendiği mahkemeye düşürüldüğünü, bu personelin görevine son verildiğini, şu anda UYAP’ın görevde kalmaları tamamen Bakanın arzusuna bağlı görevlilerce yönetildiğini, UYAP’ın ağırlıkla yargıçlardan oluşan tamamen özerk ve bağımsız bir kurulun yönetim ve denetiminde olması gerektiği yolunda açılmış dava ve taleplerin hiç dikkate alınmadığını, Danıştay’ın da yasa zoruyla UYAP kapsamına alınmak istendiğini, Bakanlığın bu olağanüstü gücü asla ve asla yargıya terk etmek istemediğini de biliyor muydu?_ 

_***_

_* Larry Taman, konuşması sırasında ‘üok kısa süre sonra Türkiye Anayasasında çok ciddi değişiklikler olacak. Yargı sistemi de sanırım kapsamında olacak. Bazı önemli reformlar yolda’ dedi._ 

*Bu kadar kesin ifade ile nasıl söyleyebiliyor, acaba o değişikliklerin hazırlık çalışmasında da bulundu mu? Yoksa bir kahin mi? Bilemiyorum.* 

_* Ayrıca şu noktaya da takıldım; Larry Taman, tüm seminer programının her aşamasında kürsüde yer aldı ve ilginçtir, konuşmasının bir yerinde Kanadalı olduğunu ve bir ara Kanada’da Adalet Bakanlığı müsteşarlığı görevinde de bulunduğunu söylemişse de titrinin ne olduğunu halen öğrenebilmiş değilim. Seminer programında hep şu şekilde yer aldı ‘Larry Taman - Uluslararası Uzman.’_

_Neyin uzmanı benim için halen meçhul..._ 

_***_

_* Konuşmacılar arasında Prof. Dr. Levent Köker ve Yavuz Atar da vardı._

_Diğer taraftan hazırlanan ve yargı mensuplarının yüzde 90’ı tarafından cevaplandırılmayan anket formundaki sorulara baktığımda bunun bir önceki dönem gündeme getirilerek geri çekilmiş olan Anayasa ile son derece uyumlu olduğu ve hiçbir yargı mensubuna danışılmadan hazırlanan ve tepkiler sonucu geri çekilen o taslakta mevcut düzenlemelerin bu kez yargı mensuplarınca talep edildiği havası yaratmak amaçlı olduğu izlenimine kapıldım._

_Prof. Dr. Ergun üzbudun başkanlığında hazırlanan o anayasa taslağının hazırlayıcıları arasında ne garip bir tesadüftür ki Prof. Dr. Levent Köker ve Yavuz Atar da yer almaktaydı..._

_Bu sebeple böylesi bir figüranlığa hizmet etmemek için anketi doldurmadım.”_ 




13 Temmuz 2010 / *Açık İstihbarat*

----------


## bozok

*Dursun üiçek olayı kafaları karıştırdı.*



Asker savcılığın Dursun üiçek'i ;_ "terfi alamadığı için orduyu zor durumda bırakacak belge hazırlayıp servis eden ihtiraslı komplocu subay"_ konumuna sokan ve Erzincan Davası'nda sanık olan muvazzafları sağlam bir limana çekmesinin ardından ; _"Vurun Askere"_ cephesinden farklı sesler gelmeye başladı. 

Osmanlı örneğinden yola çıkarak ücalan'a paşalık sıfatı verilmesini ve ordunun lağvedilmesini savunacak kadar kişisel iktidar sorunlarını kalemine yansıtan kırma kalem Mümtazer Türköne bile ; _"O artık bizim Dreyfus'umuz; ona sahip çıkmalıyız"_ ifadeleri ile Dursun üiçek'in günah keçisi yapılarak , diğer isimlerin aklanmaya çalışıldığını iddia etti. 

*Dursun üiçek hangisini tercih ederdi bilemeyiz...*

Askeri savcılık tarafından yakıştırılan, _"terfi edemediği için sahte belge düzenleyip sızdıran ihtiraslı subay"_ tipolojisini mi...

Mümtazer Türköne gibi bir omurgasız tarafından sahip çıkılmaya mı...

Kafaların karışması normal. 

üünkü "Ergenekon" sürecinin uzmanı diye lanse edilen ve her gün televizyonlarda artık kabak tadı veren ezberlerini kusan isimler birkez olsun _"Ergenekon"_ duruşma salonuna uğramış değil. 

"Abileri", "Ablaları" onlara "belge" paslıyor, bu kurye bozuntuları da kalemlerini kırıp bunların üzerinden bize gazetecilik taslıyorlar. Ezberleri de diz boyu olduğu için, ne bu sızdırılan "belgeleri" büyük resme yerleştirme , ne de gerekli soruları sorabilme yeteneğine sahipler. 

Dursun üiçek olayını da bu nedenle ezberlerinin ve abilerinin onlara çizdiği sınırların ötesinde yorumlama yeteneğine sahip değiller. 

*Halbuki Dursun üiçek olayını anlamak için bir kaç noktayı yanyana koymakta fayda var :* 

1) *Zamanın ABD Büyükelçisi Edelman ne dedi :* _"AKP'ye yakın isimler bize ordunun darbe yapacağına inandırmak için sahte belge getirdiler."_ (Bkz: Edelman'ın üetin Doğan'ın kızı ve damadının sitesine verdiği demeç) . Edelman bu ifadesi ile o dönemde oynadığı rolden sıyrılmaya çalıştı. *Yalan söyledi.* Kendi ürettiği belgeleri ; başkalarının ürettiği belgeler üzerinden perdelemeye çalıştı._ (Edelman'ın söylediği yalanla ilgili haberimizi okumak için_ tıklayın_ )_

*2) "Ergenekon" iddianamesinin eklerinde ne var?* AKP'nin kendi özel istihbarat örgütünü kurmak için bazı emekli paşalara götürülen tekliflerle ilgili konuşma tapeleri.

*3) O dönemde Ankara'da ne var?* MİT'de üst düzeyde görevler alabilmek için AKP nezdinde kulis yapan , adamlar devreye sokan emekli subaylar ve bunları AKP kadroları ile tanıştıran aracılar.

*4) Bu emekli subaylar AKP'nin gözüne nasıl girer?* Ordu içinden, ordunun planlarına ait olduğu iddia edilen belgeleri AKP'ye taşıyarak ve _"ben sizi ordu ile aranızı yaparım"_ vaadleri vererek

*5) Bu isimler arasında bugün "Ergenekon" iddianameleri ile yargılanan isimler var mı?* (Dursun üiçek dışında)

*6)* "Ergenekon" sürecinde intihar eden subaylar arasında yukarıdaki kaba hatlarını çizdiğimiz tabloya uyan isimler var mı?

7) Dursun üiçek'in _"ben birimimde tek Denizciydim, biz ABD'yi Karadeniz'e sokmadık"_ vurgusu, TSK içinde AB-D merkezli yıllardır kaynatılan "*TSK'nın sinir merkezi neresi olacak?" tartışmasında* nereye denk düşer?

_(TSK'nın sinir merkezi neresi olacak tartışmaları ile ilgili aşağıdaki iki yazımızı okuyabilirsiniz :_

Darbe Tartışmasının Gizlediği "TSK'nın Sinir Merkezi Neresi Olacak?" üekişmesi - TSK'nın üekirdeğini Karadan Havaya Kaydırma Operasyonu - JeoKritik / Açık İstihbarat

Hayrullah Havaya; Fetullah NATO'ya Yöneliyor...Hayırdır! - Behiç Gürcihan_)_

5, 6 ve 7. sorunun cevabını bulduğunuzda; Dursun üiçek ismi üzerinden yaratılan tabloyu anlamanız daha da kolaylaşacaktır. 

Dursun üiçek'in sözkonusu belgeler altındaki imzasının gerçek olup olmadığı, üiçek'in bu belgeleri yazıp yazmadığı büyük resim açısından çok önemli değil. O "hukuk" sürecinin işi. 

ünemli olan; AKP'nin gözüne girmenin bir zamanlar çok moda olduğu...

Bu modaya birilerinin kendilerini fazla kaptırdığı...

Bu moda severlerin çok iyi tespit edilerek, belli vaadlerle belli arabalara koşuldukları...

*Ve kendi kazmaya çalıştıkları kuyuya bugün kendi düştükleri...* 

*Ve o kuyudan çıkmaya çalışırken etlerinden ve sütlerinden tekrar tekrar yararlanıldığıdır.*

"Ergenekon" süreci leb-i derya karakteri ve herkesin her türlü hesaplaşmasını tıkıştırabileceği çingene bohçası özelliği ile atların, itlerin, at rolü yapan itlerin ve it rolü yapan atların favorisi olmaya devam etmektedir. 

*Sonunda bütün ülke hep beraber "masumların" assolist olduğu bir koro halinde Sezen Aksu'nun şarkısını söylemek zorunda kalabiliriz;*

"Masum Değiliz Hiçbirimiz"


15 Temmuz 2010* / Açık İstihbarat*

----------


## bozok

*Albay üiçek'e balyoz şoku !*

 

_"İrtica Elyem Planı" davasının tutuklu sanığı Albay Dursun üiçek'e bir şok ta "Balyoz" iddianamesinden geldi..._

Demokrasiye Müdahale Planı davasında hükümeti düşürmeyi hedeflemek suçmasıyla tutuklu olarak yargılanan Albay Dursun üiçek’in, Balyoz Darbe Planı iddianamesinde 118 nolu sanık olması dikkat çekti. 

İddianamede, EK-I isimli üOK GİZLİ ve EK-I ibareli, imza kısmında Dz.P.Kur. Kd. Alb.Dursun üiçek ismi yer alan belgenin “AKDENİZ BüLGESİ MüZAHİR SB. VE ASTSB. LİSTESİ” başlığı taşıdığı belirtildi. Bu listede 42 kişiye ait isim-soyisim, rütbe, sicil ve birliği ile ilgili bilgilerin yer aldığı belirlendi. 

1 NUMARA'DA İMZA'DA üİüEK’İN 

İddianamede Albay üiçek hakkındaki Balyoz delilleri de tek tek sıralındı. Buna göre “2002/2003/DZ.KK./BİLGİ NOTU/EK-B.docM” isimli belgede “üalışma Grupları Görev Bölümü” başlığı altında Suga Harekat Planı kapsamında oluşturulacak çalışma kategorileri belirlenirken Dursun üiçek ve Ertuğrul Uçar’ın “Akdeniz Bölgesi Müzahir Subay/Astsubay Listelerinin Hazırlanması” ile görevlendirildikleri belirtiliyor. Bu çalışma grubuyla ilgili grup başkanı olarak da Hasan Hoşgit seçilmiş. “2002/2003/Dz.KK./ BİLGİ NOTU/EK-I.doc” isimli belgenin “AKDENİZ BüLGESİ MüZAHİR SB. VE ASTSB.LİSTESİ” şeklinde başlık altındaDeniz KuvvetleriKomutanlığı bünyesinde çalışan 42 personelin isim-soyad, rütbe ve sicil numaraları yazılırken, listede ilk sırada ismi bulunan kişi de Albay Dursun üiçek olmuş. Belgenin imza kısmında da Dursun üiçek isminin bulunduğu tespit edildi. 

Savcılar, ifadesinde hakkındaki iddiaları reddetse de aldığı emirle liste hazırlama çalışmasına katıldığı ve darbeye teşebbüs suçu işlediğini iddia etti 

*Sahte evrak yapacak olsam niye imza atayım* 

Silivri’de dün yapılan duruşmada söz alan Albay Dursun üiçek, savunmasında üstü örtülü olarak askeri savcılık iddianamesine göndermeler yaptı. “Gizli ve sahte evrak yapacak olsam, niye imza atayım” diyen Albay üiçek şöyle devam etti: “1 yıllık süreçte komplo altında olduğuma inanıyorum. Kurum olarak da inanıyoruz.GenelkurmayBaşkanı da ‘1 yılımı çaldılar’, dedi. Bu olay Türk yargı tarihine Albay Dursun üiçek vakası olarak, kara leke olarak geçmiştir. Siz de bugün karar vereceksiniz. Ankara’ya ya serbest gideceğim ya da tutuklu gideceğim’’ diye konuştu. Ancak mahkeme üiçek’in tahliye talebini kabul etmedi. 

STAR GAZETESİ 



16.07.2010 10:05 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*Tutuklu askerler alkışlandı*

 

*Poyrazköy davasının ikinci duruşmasına bugün de devam ediliyor.*

'Amirallere suikast' ve 'Kafes Eylem Planı' davaları ile birleştirilen Poyrazköy davasının ikinci duruşmasına bugün de devam ediliyor. 

Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'nde bulunan 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde çarşamba günü başlayan duruşmada 11'i tutuklu 69 sanık yargılanıyor. 

BAZI ASKERLER TEK TİP GİYDİ 

Kelepçe takılmayan tutuklu muvazzaf 9 asker, Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi'nden getirildi. Askerlerin bazılarının duruşmanın ilk gününde olduğu gibi Deniz Harp Okulu Komutanlığı'nın armasının bulunduğu aynı renk ceket giydiği görüldü. 

Askerler cezaevi aracından inerken yakınları alkışladı. Davanın emekli tutuklu sanıkları emekli Binbaşı Levent Bektaş ile emekli SAT Komandosu Ergin Geldikkaya da cezaevinden getirildi. Duruşmada 22 tutuksuz sanık da hazır bulundu. 

GüRGEü, MERKEZ KOMUTANLIğI'NA AİT ARAüLA GELDİ 

Davanın aralarında Tuğamiral Levent Görgeç'in de bulunduğu tutuksuz sanıklarının bir kısmıda merkez komutanlığına ait araç hakim ve savcıların kullandığı protol kapısından adliyeye girdi. 

Tutuksuz sanıklardan emekli Koramiral Feyyaz üğütçü ise avukatı ile birlikte adliyeye giriş yaptı. 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada avukatların konuşması bekleniyor. 


16.07.2010 15:12 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*‘Böyle bir örgüt yok’ ama tahliye de yok!* 



*Duruşmada sanıkların tahliye talebi reddedilince ortalık karıştı*

Mahkemenin “Böyle bir örgüt var mı?” sorusuna, Genelkurmay, Jandarma İstihbarat ve MİT “Yok” dedi, Emniyet cevap vermedi. 

KAFES Eylem Planı ve Amirallere Suikast davaları ile birleştirilen Poyrazköy Davası’nın 6’ıncı oturumu yapıldı. Sanıklar adliyeye getirilirken yakınları, “Türkiye sizinle gurur duyuyor”, “Kahramanlar” diye slogan atıp alkış tuttular. Bazı sanıkların ceketlerinde yine Harp Okulu arması vardı.

Duruşmada sanık avukatlarından İrfan Sütlüoğlu, müvekkilleri Teğmen Faruk Akın ve Sinan Efe Noyan’ın polis tarafından yapılan ev araması görüntülerinden bir bölümü duruşmada izlettirdi. Sütlüoğlu bir polis memurunun arama başlamadan önce müvekkilinin bulunmadığı bir esnada odaya girdiğini, bilgisayarın açık olduğunu ve polis memurunun masanın üzerinde birşeyler yaptığını söyledi. 

*Emniyet yorum yaptı*

Birleştirilen iddianamelerde adı geçen örgütün silahlı terör örgütü olup olmadığı, varsa eylemleriyle ilgili bir bilginin bulunup bulunmadığına ilişkin MİT, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ve Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nden gelen yazılarda böyle bir örgütü ve eylemleriyle ilgili bilgi olmadığı belirtildi. Emneyetin ise soruya cevap vermediği, iddianamedeki anlatımlarla ilgili hukuki değerlendirme yapıldığı ifade edildi. 

*Kuban muhalefet etti*

Duruşma savcısı Nuri Ahmet Saraç da, teğmenler Alperen Erdoğan, Burak Düzalan, Yakut Aksoy ve Tarık Ayabakan ’ın tahliyesini talep etti. Talep Mahkeme Başkanı Oktay Kuban muhalefetine rağmen oy çokluğuyla reddedildi. Kuban, muhalefet gerekçesinde Bektaş ’tan ele geçirildiği iddia edilen “CD ve DVD ile ilgili TüBİTAK raporu, ele geçirilen mühimmatlarla sanıkların irtibatını gösteren delillerin hukuki niteliğini ” gerekçe gösterdi. Resmi kurumlardan gelen yazılara da atıf yapan Kuban, kaçma ve delilleri karartma şüphesi olmadığını kaydetti. Tuğamiral Levent Görgeç ’in hakkındaki adli kontrolün kaldırılması talebi de oy çokluğu ile reddedildi. Kuban bu karara da muhalefet etti. 

*Mahkeme salonu karıştı*

Kuban, gerekçesini okuduktan sonra sanık yakınları “Bravo başkan” diyerek alkışladı. İzleyiciler tutukluluğun devamına karar veren üye hakimler Mehmet Karababa ve Mehmet Erdoğan’a tepki göstererek yuhladılar. Bunun üzerine avukatlar, izleyicileri susturmaya çalıştı. Eren Günay’ın eşi üye hakimlere yönelik olarak “şerefsizler, siz babasız çocuk büyütmek nasıl biliyor musunuz? Terbiyesiz ahlaksızlar” diye bağırdı. Polisler salonu boşalttı. Karababa tutanak tutulmasını istedi. Ancak avukatlar, sanık yakınları adına özür dileyince tutanak tutulmadı.


16 Temmuz 2010 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*“Kağıt parçası” meselesi!*

 

Askeri Savcılığın “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı” isimli belgeyi Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in hazırlamış olduğu sonucuna varmasıyla birlikte vatandaşlardan sorular gelmeye başladı.

Tabii aynı vurgular köşe yazılarında da yer alıyor... Bunlar arasında en çok üstünde durulan nokta Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ’un bu planla ilgili iddia ilk ortaya atıldığı günlerde yaptığı basın toplantısında Dursun 
üiçek imzalı belge için “kağıt parçasından farksız” demiş olması. Hem bu vurgulanıyor, hem de “Sivil Savcılığın bu konudaki açıklamalarına aynı derecede önem verilmemiş olması...”

İlker Başbuğ bu konuşmayı yaptığında ortada sadece belgenin fotokopisi vardı. Ve uzmanlar “ıslak imzalı asıl belgenin bulunması gerektiğini, fotokopinin delil olarak kabul edilemeyeceğini” açıklamaktaydılar. Aynı sıralarda özel imza makineleri ile imzaların “orijinaline tıpatıp benzer şekilde” atılmasının mümkün olduğu örneklerle ‘haberler’deydi. 

Bu nedenle zaten birçok kararındaki tutarsızlıklar yüzünden kendisine duyulan güven sarsılmış olan Adli Tıp’ın veya “siyasetin etkisine alındığı” bilinen TüBİTAK’ın raporları pek inandırıcı olamadı.

Açıkçası artık her tür katakullinin yapıldığı bir ortamda, Türkan Saylan’a bile darbecilik iddialarının yapıştırılmaya çalışıldığı bir ortamda kimsede “inanacak hal” kalmamıştı.

Ama tabii Askeri Savcılığın, TSK bünyesindeki bir olayı doğrulaması ciddi ve inandırıcı bir gelişmedir, zira bu durumda hatasız sonuç için daha fazla gayret gösterecek bir başka kurum olamaz.

“Kağıt parçası” sözüne açıklık getirmek ise İlker Başbuğ’dan beklenen bir sorumluluktur.

Eğer kamuoyunun düşüncelerine önem veriyorsa bunu yapması, gelinen noktada halkı onun bilgilendirmesi gerekmektedir.

Hatta “Dursun üiçek’in günah keçisi olarak kurban edildiği” iddiası bile cevaplanmalı!


*Ruhat* *MENGİ* / VATAN GZT. / 17 Temmuz 2010

----------


## bozok

*Taraf suikast listesi yayımladı*


 

*Taraf'ın iddiasına göre 'Balyoz'da, çoğu gazeteci 19 önemli isme suikast yapılacaktı.*


Taraf Gazetesi bugün, Balyoz Darbe Planı iddianamesinde yer aldığı iddia edilen suikast listesini yayınladı. 

*İşte Taraf Gazetesi'nin iddiaları:* 

Balyoz Planı iddianamesine giren belgelere göre çoğu gazeteci 19 önemli isme suikast planlanmış. Plana göre bu suikastları düzenleyecek olanlar ise tahrip ve bomba imha, özel harekat eğitimi almış kişilerden oluşuyor. 

Balyoz Planı iddianamesine giren belgelere göre çoğu gazeteci 19 önemli isme suikast düzenlemeyi tasarlayan askeri tim, Tahrip ve Bomba İmha', 'Gayri Nizami Harp' ve 'üzel Harekat* eğitimi almış. 

Taraf gazetesinin haberine göre, Balyoz Darbe Planı iddianamesinde İstanbul Jandarma Bölge Komutanlığı tarafından hazırlanan suikast listesine yer verildi. Listede toplumun yalandan tanıdığı kişilere sekiz ayrı isimle operasyon yapılmasının hedeflendiği anlaşılıyor. Operasyon timinde yer alan isimlerden bazılarının "Tahrip ve Bomba İmha" kursu gördüğü notunun düşülmesi ise akıllara bu isimlere bombalı suikast mı yapılacaktı sorusunu getiriyor. 

"Operasyon Timleri ve Görevleri" başlığıyla hazırlanan listede kamuoyunca yakından tanınan birçok isim var. Hasan Cemal, Cüneyt ülsever, Toktamış Ateş, Nazlı Ilıcak, Fehmi Koru, Mehmet Altan, Patrik Bartholomeos, Mesrob Mutafyan, Hrant Dink listede 'hedefe konulan 19 isimden bazıları. İsmail Ağa Cemaati Liderleri ve An Grubu da tahrip ve bomba imha eğitimi alan ekibin hedefine konmuş. 

*Hepsi de özel eğitimli* 

Listede her operasyona farklı isim ve ekip konmuş. Listede görev verilen askerlerin isimlerinin karşısına "gördüğü kurslar" bölümü açılmış. "Tahrip ve Bomba İmha" eğitimi alanların yanı sıra, "Gayri Nizami Harp, üzel Harekat ve Psikolojik Harekat" kursları gören askerler de var. Listede "Hedef bölümünde kamuoyunun yakından tanıdığı ve operasyon yapılacağı belirtilen isimler sıralanmış. Hedefe alınan isimlerin yanma da "Hedef Tanımı" bölümü açılarak, bu kişilerin ideolojik görüşlerine yer verilmiş. 

*Bir liste ve dokuz talimat* 

Jandarma Kurmay Binbaşı Hanifi Yıldırım tarafından hazırlanan listeye bir de dokuz maddelik "Görevli Timler üzel Talimatı" emri konulmuş. Dokuz maddeden oluşan talimatın en dikkat çeken bölümü ise son maddesi: "Görevlendirmelerle ilgili olarak zaruri olmadıkça yazışma yapılmayacak, görevler ilgili personele sözlü olarak tebliğ edilecektir." 

*Tanıdık isimler hedef alındı* 

İşte Balyoz iddianamesine giren Binbaşı Hanifi Yıldırım'ın hazırladığı suikast listesindeki o isimler ve "operasyonun" ayrıntıları. 

*Â» Döküm Operasyonu* 

Döküm operasyonunda dört asker görevlendirilmiş. Jandarma Binbaşı H.B. başkanlığındaki timin hedefinde ise İsmailağa Cemaati Liderleri, Zaman ve Star gazetelerinin eski patronu Alaaddin Kaya var. Bu isimlerin karşısına ise "hedef tanımı" olarak dini grup lideri ibaresi konmuş. 

*Â» Sakal Operasyonu* 

Balyoz darbe planları arasında Beyazıt Camii'ne bomba konulmasını hedef alan Sakal Eylem Planı'yla aynı ismi taşıyan operasyonun koordinasyonu Jandarma Teğmen A.D'ye verilmiş. Teğmen'in emrinde üç Jandarma Astsubayının ismi var. Sakal Operasyonu'nun hedefindeki isimler ise Bartholomeos, Morovic ve Mutafyan. Bu isimlerin yanına "Hedef Tanımı" olarak, "Gayrimüslim Cemaat ünderi Mehmet Altan ve İşadamı" notu düşülmüş. 

*Â» Tırpan Operasyonu* 

Hazırlanan listede hedef bölümü boş bırakılan tek operasyon. Hedef bölümü boş bırakılmasına rağmen, Hedef tanımı bölümünde Tırpan operasyonunun "Darbe karşıtı akademik kadroyu" hedef aldığı görülüyor. üğretim üyelerinin isimlerinin yer verilmediği operasyonun başkanlığı Jandarma Teğmen E. A'ya verilmiş. Teğmenin altında üç astsubayın ismi var. Listede en dikkat çeken bölüm ise Jandarma Astsubay A.A'nın "Gördüğü Kurs" bölümü. Astsubayın "Tahrip ve Bomba İmha" eğitimi gördüğü özellikle vurgulanmış. 

*Â» Orak Operasyonu* 

Orak Operasyonunun hedefinde ise Ermeni gazeteciler var. 2007 yılında öldürülen Gazeteci Hrant Dink, Etyen Mahçupyan ve Sevan Nişanyan operasyonun Hedef bölümüne oturtulmuş. Jandarma üsteğmen A.Y, başkanlığındaki timde de üç astsubaya görev verilmiş. Her üç ismin gördüğü kurslar bölümünün karşısında "Tahrip ve bomba imha" notu var. 

*Â» Yumruk* 

Yumruk operasyonu sağ kesimdeki gazetecileri hedef almış. Nazlı Ilıcak, Ahmet Taşgetiren, Ali Bulaç, Abdurrahman Dilipak ve Fehmi Koru hedefteki isimler. "Darbe Karşıtı Aşırı Sağ Kesim" olarak tanımlanan bu kişilere operasyon yapmak için Jandarma Yüzbaşı E.A başkanlığında dört Jandarma astsubay görevlendirilmiş. Astsubay L.M'nin Tahrip ve Bomba İmha eğitimi aldığı listede vurgulanmış. 

*Â» Kürek Operasyonu* 

Kürek operasyonunun hedefinde "Darbe karşıtı aşırı sol kesim" var. Listede bu ifadelerin yer aldığı hedefteki isimler ise şunlar; "Toktamış Ateş, Hasan Cemal, Cüneyt ülsever." Jandarma üsteğmen M. A'nın Tim Komutanlığı'nı yaptığı ekipte üç jandarma astsubayın ismine yer verilmiş. Astsubay İ.S'nin "Gayri Nizami Harp ve üzel Harekat" kursu aldığı vurgulanıyor. Aynı ekipte yer alan Astsubay M.K'nın ise Psikolojik harekat eğitimi aldığı notu düşülmüş. 

*Â» Testere Operasyonu* 

Bu operasyonun hedefindeki isimler ise liberaller. Mehmet Altan, Ali i Bayramoğlu, Mehmet Barlas ve Taha Akyol "Darbe Karşıtı Liberaller" olarak hedefe oturtulmuş. Jandarma üsteğmen L.G. başkanlığındaki timde dört jandarma astsubay görev almış. Bu isimlerin gördüğü kurslar bölümü ise boş. 

*Â» Urgan Operasyonu* 

Binbaşı Hanifi Yıldırım tarafından hazırlanan listedeki son operasyonun ismi Urgan. Hedefinde ise darbe karşıtı sivil toplum kuruluşları ve oluşumlar başlığıyla Arı Grubu var. Jandarma üsteğmen A, ü, başkanlığındaki timde, dört jandarma astsubay görevlendirilmiş. 


17.07.2010 17:22 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*"Unutmayacağım unutturmayacağım"* 

**

19.07.2010* - 11:41/ Gazeteport*


_Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in kızı stajyer Avukat İrem üiçek, “İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” davasına yönelik hazırlanan iddianamelerde ortak nokta bulunduğunu ifade ederek, “Bu ortak nokta, Dursun üiçek’in tespit edemedikleri bir örgütsel bağlantısı olduğudur” dedi._ 

_İrem üiçek, “Ben babamın, babamda benim sırtımıza yükletilen bu ağır yükü hafifletmeye çalışıyoruz. Koca bir yılımızı yediler. Her şeye rağmen güçlüyüz ve bu haksızlıkları başkaları yaşamasın diye mücadelemizi sürdürüyoruz” diye konuştu._ 

_Kendilerinin asıl görevinin “Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerini yıpratan ve buna seyirci kalan kişileri bulmak olacağını” söyleyen İrem üiçek, söz konusu dava sürecini hiçbir zaman unutmayacağını ve unutturtmayacağını da ifade etti._

_Bu arada Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesinde yargılanacak Dursun üiçek yarınki duruşma için Ankara'ya getirilerek Mamak Askeri Cezaevine konuldu._ 


*ANKARA* *–* Deniz Kurmay Kıdemli Albay Dursun üiçek'in kızı stajyer Avukat İrem üiçek, *“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı”* davasına yönelik hazırlanan iddianamelerde ortak nokta bulunduğunu ifade ederek, *“Bu ortak nokta, Dursun üiçek’in tespit edemedikleri bir örgütsel bağlantısı olduğudur”* dedi. İrem üiçek, *“Ben babamın, babamda benim sırtımıza yükletilen bu ağır yükü hafifletmeye çalışıyoruz. Koca bir yılımızı yediler. Her şeye rağmen güçlüyüz ve bu haksızlıkları başkaları yaşamasın diye mücadelemizi sürdürüyoruz”* diye konuştu.

Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı’nın, *“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı”* kapsamında Albay Dursun üiçek hakkında açtığı davanın ilk duruşması yarın Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi’nde yapılacak. 

*"TEBESSüM YERİNİ KİNE BIRAKIYOR"*
Duruşma öncesi ANKA’nın sorularını yanıtlayan İrem üiçek, 3 aydır babasını cezaevinde stajyer avukat unvanı ile görmeye gittiğini ifade ederek, *“Babam ve ben birbirimizi her gördüğümüzde yüzümüzü sıcak bir tebessüm alıyor. Ancak bu tebessüm eve dönüş yolunda yerini kine ve öfkeye bırakıyor her geçen gün”* diye konuştu. 

*“BAşBAKAN HEDEF GüSTERDİ”* 
Bir yıldır “çok büyük haksızlıklarla” mücadele ettiklerini vurgulayan İrem üiçek, yaşadıklarını ise şöyle özetledi:

_“Bir sabah uyandığınızda bütün gazetelerde isminizin yer aldığını, bazılarında ise kirletilmeye çalışıldığını düşünün. Hiç yazmadığınız ve yazmak içinde emir almadığınız bir yazı ile isminizin millete ihanet eden kişi olarak yer aldığını düşünün. Bunu yapanları bulmak için her türlü hukuki yola başvurduğunuzu ancak hiç kimsenin bir şey yapmadığını düşünün. Tek başınıza maddi ve manevi koca bir yükü sırtlamak zorunda bırakıldınız. Başbakanın sizi defalarca hedef gösterdiğini, sizin de bir kamu görevlisi olmanızdan ötürü cevap veremediğinizi, her gün en az 20 insana yapılanları anlatmak zorunda olduğunuzu, herkes size inanırken, ‘yapmadığını biliyoruz’ derken ve böyle bir yazıyı kaleme aldığınızı ispatlayacak hiçbir delil yokken cezaevine girmenize seyirci kaldıklarını ve sadece ‘arkanızdayız, sizinle gurur duyuyoruz, çok güçlüsünüz’ dediğini düşünün. Evet bunları bir yıldır yaşadık. Ve yaşamaya devam ediyoruz. Her şeye rağmen güçlüyüz ve bu haksızlıkları başkaları yaşamasın diye mücadelemizi sürdürüyoruz.”_ 

*“ULAşAMADIğIMIZ İDDİANAMELER YAYINLANDI”* 
*“Benim ve babamın sırtına büyük bir yük yüklendi”* diyen üiçek, bu süreçte hiç tanımadıkları yüzlerce insanın kendilerine destek mesajları attıklarını kaydetti.

İrem üiçek, dava süreciyle ilgili *“gerçekleri açıklamak ve oluşan bilgi kirliliğini engellemek”* içinwww.dursuncicek.wordpress.com adlı bir internet sitesi kurduklarını da anımsattı. Basının da bu süreçte üzerlerinde olumlu ve olumsuz etkiler yarattığını sözlerine ekleyen İrem üiçek şöyle dedi:

_“Kimi basın kuruluşları babamın savunması sırasında söylediği sözleri çarpıtarak yazmayı tercih etti. Kimisi de isyan etti bize ve bu davada masum olduğu delilleri ile ispatlanmış kişilere yaşatılanlara ve tutuklamalara. Ama hepsi çok önemli bir rol oynadı bu davada öncelikle biz avukatlara dahi ulaşmayan iddianameleri yayınlayarak bize yardımcı oldular. Daha sonra da yaptıkları baskılarla babamın nedensizce 1 kez daha tutuklanmasında büyük rol oynadılar.”_ 

*“YETERKİ TUTUKLAMAYI KALDIRSINLAR”*
*“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı”*na yönelik olarak İstanbul Savcılığı ve Askeri Savcılığın hazırladığı iddianamede ortak nokta bulunduğuna dikkat çeken İrem üiçek, bunun Dursun üiçek’in *“tespit edemedikleri bir örgütsel bağlantısı”* olduğunu öne sürdü.

üiçek, *“Kendilerinin bir senede tespit edemedikleri bağlantıyı tespit etmeleri için biz 10 sene daha bekleriz evimizde. Yeter ki tedbirden çok bir cezaya dönüştürülen tutuklama ortadan kaldırılsın”* diye konuştu. 

*“UNUTMAYACAğIM VE UNUTTURMAYACAğIM”* 
Dursun üiçek’in nerede yargılanacağının da belli olmadığını, 3 ay tutuklanmasına ve manevi olarak yıpratılmasına seyirci kalındığını kaydeden İrem üiçek, *“Hukuk hepimize lazım”* dedi.

Kendilerinin asıl görevinin “bize ve Türk milletine bunu yaşatan, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerini yıpratan ve buna seyirci kalan kişileri bulmak olacağını” söyledi. İrem üiçek, söz konusu dava sürecini hiçbir zaman unutmayacağını ve unutturtmayacağını da sözlerine ekledi. 


(ANKA)

----------


## bozok

*İddianame kabul edildi* 



*Görevdeki 28 Paşa sanık sandalyesinde* 

*VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 

196 askerin sanık sandalyesine oturacağı davanın 1 numaralı sanığı Emekli Orgeneral üetin oldu. Sanıklar arasında halen görevde bulunan Kuzey ve Güney Deniz Saha Komutanları dahil 28 muvazzaf general var.



İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcıları Mehmet Ergül, Murat Yönder, Süleyman Pehlivan ve Ali Haydar tarafından hazırlanan 968 sayfalık iddianamede eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan 1 numaralı sanık oldu. Emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek 2, Emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına 3 ve emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun 4 numaralı sanık olarak gösterildi. 

*118 numaralı sanık üiçek*

İddianamede, “İrtica İle Mücadele Eylem Planı” davası sanığı Kurmay Deniz Albay Dursun üiçek 118 numaralı sanık olarak yer aldı. Poyrazköy ana davasında sanık olarak yargılanan emekli Koramiral Feyyaz üğütçü, Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Kadir Sağdıç, Tuğamiral Mehmet Fatih Ilgar, Tuğamiral Levent Görgeç de sanıklar arasında yer aldı. 

*‘Eksik teşebbüs’ten 20 yıl*

“Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı”na ilişkin hazırlanan iddianamede diğer “Ergenekon” iddianamelerinden farklı olarak tüm sanıklar aynı iddia ile suçlanıp haklarında aynı oranda ceza istendi. İddianamede sanıklar, suç tarihi nedeniyle eski TCK’nın 147. maddesiyle suçlandı. Eski TCK’da düzenleme altına alınan 147. Madde “Türkiye Cumhuriyet yürütme organını cebren ıskat ve vazife görmekten cebren men etmeye teşebbüs etmek” suçlamasını düzenliyor. Madde gereğince sanıklar hakkında ağırlaştırılmış müebbet isteniyor. Ancak savcılar “eksik teşebbüsü” düzenleyen Eski TCK’nın 61/1. Maddesini uygulayarak sanıkların cezasında indirim yapılması yönünde görüş belirttiği için 196 sanık hakkında 15 yıldan 20 yıla hapis cezası istendi. 

*Dava tarihi belirlenmedi*

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından kabul edilen iddianame ile haklarında dava açılan 196 sanık için duruşma günü verilmedi. İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyetine başkanlık yapan üye hakim Davut Bedir, mahkemenin diğer üyeleriyle birlikte iddianamenin oy birliğiyle kabul edildiğini ancak henüz tensip zaptı düzenlenmediği için duruşma günü ve diğer hususların belli olmadığını bildirdi. Bedir, en kısa sürede tensip zaptını da düzenleyeceklerini ifade etti.

*‘Balyoz Planını ben yazdım’*

İddianamede, 1. Ordu Karargahı kozmik odasında görev yapan iki sivil memur Balyoz Planlarını kendilerinin yazdığını kabul etti. Balyoz Planı’nın yer aldığı 15 numaralı CD üzerindeki “Sevilay Pl.Semineri 2003” yazısının kendisine ait olduğunu kabul eden Sivil memur Sevilay Erkanı Bulut, üzerinde ‘Or.K’na’ ve ‘K.üzel’ yazan CD’lerin üetin Doğan için özel olarak hazırlandığını anlattı. Diğer sivil memur Melek üçtepe de “şifre ile giriş çıkış yapılan odada üstlerimin talimatıyla her türlü yazışmayı yaptım. 19 CD’den 15’ini net olarak hatırlıyorum” dedi.

*Ergenekon ve Kafes sanıkları da Balyoz’da* 

MGK eski Genel Sekereteri emekli Orgeneral şükrü Sarışık’ın 8 numaralı sanık olduğu iddianamede Birinci Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Kuvayi Milliye Derneği’nin Genel başkanı emekli Albay Fikri Karadağ 72 numaralı sanık Kafes Eylem Planı Davası’nın bir numaralı sanığı Kuzey Deniz Saha eski Komutanı emekli Koramiral Feyyaz üğütcü 92 numaralı sanık oldu. Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu ise 95 numaralı, Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Kadir Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç 98 sanık numaralı sanık oldu.

*Darbe için zemin hazırlandı*

İddianamede, 27 Mayıs, 12 Mart ve 12 Eylül darbelerinin öncesinde olduğu gibi “Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı”nda da darbeye zemin hazırlamak için basının haberler yaptığı öne sürüldü


19.07.2010 Pazartesi *15:49 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Yaşam hakkı kutsaldır'* 



*Yargıtay, Haberal'ın tahliyesini reddeden 9 hakimi tazminata mahkum etmesini böyle açıkladı*

*Kemal GüKTAş / VATAN ANKARA* 

Ergenekon tutuklusu Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal'ın açtığı davada, 9 hakime bin 500 TL tazminat cezası veren Yargıtay 4. Hukuk Dairesi, gerekçeli kararını açıkladı.

Yargıtay 4. Hukuk Dairesi, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın sert
tepki gösterdiği, Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanığı Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal’ın taliye taleplerini reddeden 9 hakimin bin 500’er TL tazminat ödemesine ilişkin kararının gerekçelerini tamamladı.

Daire Başkanı ülkü Aydın ile üyeler Mustafa Kıcalıoğlu,
Selma Bellek ve Ayşe Tartıcı üevikbaş’ın imzasını taşıyan karara, üye Sadık Demircioğlu muhalif
kaldı. Gerekçede şu ifadelere yerverildi:

** YAşAM HAKKI TEHDİT ALTINDA* 

Davacının (Haberal) yaşam hakkı tehdit altındadır.
üngörülemeyen bir yargılama sürecinin sonuçlanmasını beklemesi gerektiği kabul edilemez. üünkü yaşam hakkı; en kutsal ve birincil haktır. Davacının yaşam hakkının tehlikeye düşürülmesi, elinden alınması halinde; diğer
tüm temel hak ve hürriyetlerin değeri kalmayacaktır.

** YAKINDAN İZLENİYOR*

İddianamedeki iletişimin tesbiti kayıtlarından; davacının, şüpheli sıfatı ile tüm yaşam ve faaliyetlerinin
çok yakından izlendiği anlaşılmaktadır. Bu denli teknik imkanlara rağmen; kaçma veya delillerin karartılması ihtimalinden söz edilmesi, inandırıcı bulunmamaktadır.

** TUTUKSUZ YARGILAMA*

ASILDIR Ceza yargılamasının tutuksuz yapılması asıldır.
Tutuklama, istisnai bir nitelik taşımaktadır. İstisnanın, kural haline dönüştürülmesi; masumiyet karinesi ve adil yargılanma hakkının ihlali sonucunu doğurmaktadır.

** KANUN GEREğİ* 

Hakimlerin sorumluluğunu düzenleyen Hukuk Usulü Muhakemeleri Kanunu’nun 573. maddesine göre hakimlere tazminat davası açılabilir. Aynı maddeye göre, kararların
gerekçeli olması gerekmektedir.

** KAMU HİZMETİ İLE BAğDAşMAZ* 

Anayasaya göre, kamu görevlilerin kusurlarından
kaynaklı davalar, rücu şartıyla idare aleyhine açılabilir ancak kamu hizmeti ile bağdaştırılamayacak işlemler bu kapsamda değildir.

** ERGENEKON DAVASINI BAğLAMAZ* 

Mahkemelerin kararları, diğer mahkemeler yönünden emir ve talimat anlamına gelmez. Anayasal hükümlerin amacının
da yargıyı yürütme ve yasamının müdahalelerinden korumaktır.
Bu nedenle, daire kararı ceza davası yönünden mahkemelere müdahale anlamı taşımaz.

** AVRUPA İNSAN HAKLARI SüZLEşMESİ* 

Tutuklama kararı vermek hakim açısından mecburi değildir.
Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesi’nde yer alan, kaçma veya delilleri karartma şüphesi gibi tutuklama gerekçeleri yoktur. AİHM kararlarına göre de her olayda, tutuklama ve devamına ilişkin somut olguların gösterilmesi gerekir. AİHM, kaçma ve delilleri karartma şüphesini basmakalıp gerekçe olarak nitelendirmektedir.

Emsal olacak Tazminata mahkum edilen İstanbul 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi hakimleri Rüstem Eryılmaz, Resul üakır, Kemal Can, Yakup Hakan Günay, Mehmet Faik Saban; İstanbul 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi hakimleri Nurettin Ak, İdris Aslan ile İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi hakimleri Vedat Yılmaz Abdurrahmanoğlu ve Ali Efendi Peksak’ın Yargıtay Hukuk Genel Kurulu’nda temyize gitme hakkı var. Genel Kurul’un da bu kararı onanması halinde, benzer durumda olan binlerce kişi, hakimler hakkında tazminat davası açabilecek. Haberal da hukuka aykırı gerekçelerletutuklu bulunduğunu belirterek, tahliyesini isteyebilecek.


*ERDOğAN ELEşTİRMİşTİ*

Başbakan Erdoğan Yargıtay 4. Hukuk Dairesi’nin kararını “9 tane yargı mensubuna, hakime, malum yine bir dava açılması neticesinde üst mahkemenin kalkıp da ceza vermesini bu ülkede hukuk adına ciddi sıkıntı süreci olarak görüyorum. Yargı o kararla güvenirliğini adeta bitirmiştir. 9 hakime böyle cezayı verdiğiniz andan itibaren bu ülkede
yargının güvenirliği kalmaz” diyerek eleştirmişti.

19.07.2010 Pazartesi

----------


## bozok

*Mahkeme davayı reddetti* 


*Askeri Mahkeme, Dursun üiçek'in yargılandığı davayı reddetti.*

ANKARA - İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planını hazırladığı iddia edilen Albay Dursun üiçek’in, Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi’nde yargılanmasına başlandı. üiçek ve avukatları, İstanbul 13. ağır ceza mahkemesinde aynı eylemden dolayı görülen davanın askeri mahkemeye gönderilmesi gerektiğini savundu ve bu kararın verilmesi için uyuşmazlık mahkemesine başvurulmasını talep etti. 

*‘Teröristle toka’*

üiçek duruşma öncesi bekleme salonunda ailesi ve yakınları ile birlikte oturarak duruşmayı bekledi. Eşi Gülşen ve stajyer avukat kızı İrem’in ortasında oturan üiçek gazetecilerin mahkemeye gelmesi üzerine, “Genelkurmay’da ev sahibiyiz, sizler misafirsiniz” diyerek tek tek gazetecilerle tokalaştı. üiçek bu sırada, “Bu arada bir teröristle tokalaşıyorsunuz” diyerek espiri yaptı.

Duruşmada Askeri Savcı Yavuz şentürk hazırladığı iddianameden bölümler okudu. şentürk basında iddianamede TCK içinde bir cuntanın varlığının kabul edildiği şeklindeki yorumları hatırlatarak, “Oysa burada belgenin aslını İstanbul Başsavcığı’na gönderen ihbarcının kendi beyanlarına göre bir cunta içinde yer aldığını belirttik” dedi. şentürk ihbarcının komutanların dahi sahip olamayacağı bilgilere sahip olduğu ve çok önemli belgeleri gönderdiğine ilişkin iddianamedeki bölümlere vurgu yaptı ve “İhbarcının TSK mensubu bir subay olmayabileceğini” belirtti. 

*‘Suçüstü yakalandılar’*

Mahkeme Başkanı Kıdemli Albay Ali Rıza Bilgiç, üiçek hakkında İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde Ergenekon terör örgütü üyeliğinden dava açıldığını ve her iki davanın konusunun aynı olacağını belirtti. Bilgiç 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nden üiçek’in yargılandığı dava dosyasını istediklerini ve mahkemenin 82 klasörü DVD’ye yükleyerek gönderdiğini belirtti. 

Sanık üiçek, “Davayı reddedecek bir mahkeme varsa, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesidir. Görevli mahkeme burasıdır. İstanbul Başsavcılığı 4 Haziran 2009’da Serdar üztürk’ün bürosunda belge bulunmasına rağmen belgenin 12 Haziran’da Taraf Gazetesi’nde yayınlanmasına kadar hiçbir işlem yapmamıştır. Hatta savcıların sorumluluğundaki dosyadan böyle bir sahte planın sızdırılmasına ilişkin de soruşturma yapılmamıştır. Bu yüzden suçüstü yakalanmışlardır ve bu tertibin içinde yer almışlardır” dedi. 

*‘3.5 aydır tutukluyum’*

üiçek, belgenin Taraf’ta yayınlanmasından sonra 12 Haziran’da Askeri Savcılığın soruşturma açtığını ve 15 Haziran’da İstanbul Başsavcılığı’ndan kendisine ifade için davet geldiğini anlattı, “Bu davete Askeri Savcılıktaki soruşturma nedeniyle benim katılmamam uygun görüldü. Hatta Askeri Savcı İstanbul’a gitti” dedi. 

üiçek ayrıca Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un belgenin polis tarafından sızdırıldığına ilişki sözlerinin yer aldığı gazeteleri mahkemeye sundu ve dikkate alınmasını istedi. üiçek 3.5 aydır tutuklu olduğunu ve dosyanın Uyuşmazlık Mahkemesine gitmesi halinde bu sürecin uzayacağını belirterek, “Yasada yüksek ve görevli mahkemede tutuklamanın görüşüleceği belirtiliyor, Askeri Yargıtay veya Yargıtay bu durumu değerlendirmelidir” dedi.

*Dava reddedildi*

Duruşmanın sonunda kararını açıklayan Askeri Mahkeme “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı” başlıklı yazıyla ilgili olarak Deniz Piyade Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek hakkında açılan davayı reddettiğini açıkladı.

20.07.2010 Salı *19:54 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Bir teröristle tokalaşıyorsunuz haberiniz olsun'* 



_Albay Dursun üiçek, duruşma öncesinde "Genelkurmay’da ev sahibi biziz" diyerek gazetecilerle ayrı ayrı tokalaştı. üiçek, tokalaşırken bu defa "Bir teröristle tokalaşıyorsunuz haberiniz olsun" diye konuştu._

Deniz Piyade Kurmay Kıdemli Albay Dursun üiçek ve avukatları, "İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı" başlıklı yazıyla ilgili olarak İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde de yargılamanın sürdüğünü belirterek, bu mahkeme yönünden görev ve yetki itirazında bulundular.

üiçek hakkında açılan davanın görülmesine Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi’nde başlandı. Duruşmaya İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince tutuklanan sanık üiçek ve avukatları katıldı.

Mahkeme, kimlik tespiti ve iddianamenin özetlenmesinin ardından askeri savcı ile üiçek ve avukatlarına İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görülen dava ile bugünkü davanın aynı eylemden açılıp açılmadığına ilişkin görüşünü sordu.

Askeri savcı bu konuda görüş bildirmek üzere süre talep etti. Sanık üiçek ise İstanbul’da yargılandığı "İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı" davası ile
bugünkü davanın aynı suçlamalarla açıldığını ifade etti.

Yazının basında yer alması sonrasında ilk soruşturmanın askeri savcılık tarafından başlatıldığını bildiren üiçek, bu sebeple İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza
Mahkemesinin "yetkisizlik, görevsizlik" kararı vermesi gerektiğini dile getirdi.

Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığının 12 Haziran 2009’da soruşturma başlattığını, İstanbul özel yetkili savcılarının ise "sahte plan" nedeniyle 17 Haziran 2009’da ifadeye çağırdığını anlatan üiçek, "Davete, askeri savcılığın açtığı soruşturma nedeniyle katılmamam uygun görüldü. Genelkurmay askeri savcısı İstanbul’a gitti ve İstanbul’daki ifadeye gitmemem konusunda mutabık kaldılar" dedi.


Daha sonra "Ergenekon Terör ürgütü üyesi olduğu" iddiası konusunda İstanbul savcılarınca 30 Haziran 2009’da yeniden ifadeye çağrıldığını kaydeden üiçek, konunun "askeri yargı ile sivil yargının bilek güreşi" haline geldiğini savundu.

üiçek’in avukatları da Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesinin görevli ve yetkili olduğunu öne sürdü.

üiçek’in avukatı Celal ülgen, kimsenin aynı eylemi nedeniyle farklı mahkemelerde yargılanamayacağını dile getirdi. ülgen, hem coğrafi bölge hem de yargı yeri açısından İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine itirazda bulunduklarını söyledi.

Müvekkilinin asker olduğuna işaret eden ülgen, Anayasa Mahkemesinin iptal kararına rağmen asker kişilerin sivil mahkemelerde yargılanmaya devam ettiğini ve yasaların çiğnendiğini kaydetti. ülgen, talepleri değerlendirilirken bunların dikkate alınmasını istedi.

Askeri mahkeme, tarafların dinlenmesinin ardından askeri savcının İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki dava ile bugün görülen davanın aynı konuda
olup olmadığına ilişkin görüşünü hazırlaması için duruşmaya saat 18.00’e kadar ara verdi.

Bu arada sivil kıyafetle duruşmaya çıkan üiçek, duruşma öncesinde "Genelkurmay’da ev sahibi biziz" diyerek gazetecilerle ayrı ayrı tokalaştı. üiçek, tokalaşırken bu defa "Bir teröristle tokalaşıyorsunuz haberiniz olsun"
diye konuştu.

Duruşmaya üiçek’in stajyer avukat olan kızı İrem üiçek ile eşi ve bazı yakınları da katıldı


20.07.2010 Salı *16:43 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Islak imza davası'* 


*Mahkeme Başbakan'ın telefon numarasını istedi*

Erdoğan ile Talat'ın görüştüğü telefon istendi

"İrtica ile mücadele eylem planı" davasının görüldüğü İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Başbakanlıktan, dosyada bulunan ve suça konu olduğu belirtilen Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ile eski KKTC Cumhurbaşkanı Mehmet Ali Talat arasında yapılan görüşme sırasında Erdoğan'ın kullandığı telefon numarasının bildirilmesini istedi. 


İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, "İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı" iddialarıyla ilgili haklarında dava açılan ve Yeditepe üniversitesi kurucusu Bedrettin Dalan ile Albay Dursun üiçek'in de aralarında bulunduğu 7 sanıklı davanın 15 Temmuzda görülen 10. duruşmasının taleplerini celse arasında değerlendirdi.

Buna göre, tutuklu sanık Dursun üiçek'in, Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesinde duruşması olması nedeniyle Ankara'daki Mamak Cezaevine sevk edilmesi yönündeki
talebinin kabulüne karar verildi.

"İrtica ile mücadele eylem planı" ve "İzmir'de bize yardımcı olacaklar" adlı belgeler üzerinde neden parmak izi incelemesi yapılmadığının İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı ve İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğünden sorulması kararlaştırıldı.

Dosya kapsamında hakim ve savcıların 2008 yılında İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğünce yapılan bir iftara katıldıkları ve bu iftarda çekilen fotoğrafların MİT Müsteşarlığına gönderildiği şeklinde beyan bulunduğu anımsatılan ara kararda, bu konuda MİT Müsteşarlığına yapılan bir ihbar olup olmadığının sorulması hükme bağladı.

Sanıklarda bulunduğu belirtilen ve suça konu yapılan dokümanlar, incelenmek üzere emanet memurluğundan istendi.

Dosya içerisinde bulunan ve suça konu olduğu belirtilen Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ile eski KKTC Cumhurbaşkanı Mehmet Ali Talat arasında yapılan görüşme sırasında, Erdoğan'ın kullandığı telefon numarasının bildirilmesi için Başbakanlık makamına yazı yazılmasını kararlaştıran heyet, Başbakanlıktan cevap geldikten sonra ilgili telefon şirketinden, bu telefon ile ilgili alınan bir dinleme kararı olup olmadığını, varsa telefonun dinlenip dinlenilmediğine ilişkin herhangi bir bilgi olup olmadığının sorulması yönünde karar verdi.

Yapılan telefon görüşmesi ile ilgili olarak gelen ses kaydının Aydınlık Dergisine bir flash bellek içerisinde gönderildiği ve belleğin binanın güvenliğindeki kişiye teslim edildiğinin belirtildiği anlatılan ara kararda, dergiden, 17 Eylül 2009 tarihinde yapılan kamera kaydı istendi.

*MİT'TEN İSTENEN BELGELER*

MİT Müsteşarlığından, Poyrazköy'de bulunduğu iddia edilen askeri malzeme ve mühimmatla ilgili kendilerine gelen bir ihbar olup olmadığı ve kurum tarafından herhangi bir ihbarda bulunup bulunmadığının sorulması kararlaştırıldı.

Tutuksuz sanık MİT görevlisi üzel Yılmaz'ın, Barış Dalan ve tutuksuz sanık İlhami ümit Handan ile müsteşarlığın İstanbul Bölge Başkanlığı Sosyal Tesislerinde görüştüğü, görüşme öncesi kurumu bilgilendirdiğine ve sonrasında görüşmeyi raporladığına dair beyanı dikkate alınarak, ilgili kayıtların MİT Müsteşarlığından istenilmesine karar verildi.

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığında görevli Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz'ün MİT Müsteşarı ile görüşme yaptığı, görüşmenin "İlhami ümit Handan bizim eleman, müsteşar ricası" şeklindeki iddia ile ilgili olarak yapıldığının belirtildiği ifade edilerek, MİT Müsteşarlığından iddianın doğru olup olmadığı, bu konuda bir görüşme yapılıp yapılmadığının sorulmasına hükmedildi.

Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığından, sanığı Dursun üiçek olan dosya kapsamında ifadeleri alınıp haklarında kovuşturmaya yer olmadığına dair karar verilen 9 kişiye ilişkin tüm soruşturma evrakının aslı, incelenip iade edilmek üzere istendi.

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Bilgi Destek Dairesi Başkanlığı bünyesinde yer alan şubelerin 2004-2009 yılları arasındaki her yıla ait ayrıntılı görev dağılım çizelgesinin istenilmesi kararlaştırıldı.

Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı, MİT ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığına müzekkere yazılarak, iddianameye konu yasa dışı dinleme olduğu iddia edilen ses kayıtlarıyla ilgili herhangi bir dinleme izni ve kaydı bulunup bulunmadığının ayrıntılı olarak araştırılarak, mahkemeye bildirilmesi istendi.

İlgili mercilere yazı yazılarak, sanıkların tespit edilen e-postalarının dökümlerinin istenilmesine karar verildi.

İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Güvenlik şube Müdürlüğünden iddianameye konu ve yasa dışı olduğu iddia edilen ses kayıt içeriklerinin Ulusal TV'de yayınlanıp yayınlanmadığı hususlarının bildirilmesi talep edildi.

Mahkeme heyeti, AK Parti Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Hüseyin üelik'in davaya müdahil olarak katılma talebini "Suçtan zarar görme ihtimali bulunduğu" gerekçesiyle kabul etti.

Sanık Yeditepe üniversitesi kurucusu Bedrettin Dalan hakkında çıkartılan yakalama emrinin infazının beklenilmesine karar verildi.

Mahkeme heyeti, dosya kapsamı, delillerin toplanma sürecinin ve atılı suçların işlendiği hususunda kuvvetli şüphe sebeplerinin varlığının halen devam etmekte olması, tutuklu sanıklar hakkında mahkemenin verdiği soruşturma aşamasındaki tutuklama gerekçelerini dikkate alarak, tutuklu sanıkların mevcut hallerinin sürdürülmesini kararlaştırdı.

Sanıklar Ufuk Akkaya ve Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım hakkında kontrol tedbirleri uygulanmak suretiyle tahliye edilmeleri istemi, oy çokluğuyla reddedildi. Karara, Başkan Kemal Can muhalif kaldı.


20.07.2010 Salı *12:27 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Levent Ersöz'den Gülen'li savunma* 


*Ergenekon sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz mahkemeye Yargıtay'ın Fethullah Gülen kararını emsal göstererek tahliye istedi*

*VATAN HABER MERKEZİ* 

Ergenekon sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, İstanbul 13., Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderdiği 354 sayfalık dilekçesinde 'tutuksuz yargılanmasını' talep etti. Bu talebini yaparken de Yargıtay'ın Fettullah Gülen hakkında aldığı kararı emsal gösterdi: "Yargıtay C. Başsavcılığı, F.Gülen davasında 28.05.2007 tarihinde 2006/206179 sayılı Tebliğnamesinde, “…. Sanığın liderliğini yaptığı ve varlığı sübuta eren örgütün 3713 sayılı kanunun 1 nci ve 7 nci maddelerinde tanımlanan şekilde terörü yöntem olarak benimsediğine ve bir terör örgütü olduğuna dair dosya kapsamında delil bulunmamaktadır, silahlı eylemleri de tespit edilememiştir” ifadesi kullanılmıştır. Tutuksuz yargılanmamı talep ediyorum..."



Ergenekon davasının en önemli sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, 19 Nisan 2010 tarihinde İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne yazılı bir dilekçe ile savunmasını gönderdi. 354 sayfadan oluşan savunma dikkat çeken nokta ise "Fettuh Gülen" hakkında Yargıtay'da görülen dava sonucunun emsal olarak gösterilmesi oldu. Yargıtay'ın aldığı kararda özetle Fettuhlah Gülen gurubunun silahlı örgüt olmadığına ve eylem yapmadığına kaanat getirildiği için 'terör örgütü olmadığına' karar verilmişti. Jandarma İstihbarat eski Daire Başkanı Levent Ersöz de bu karardan yola çıkarak, tutuksuz yargılanmasını talep etti. İşte Tuğgeneral Ersöz'ün Fettullah Gülen'li savunması... 

*TERüR üRGüTü NEDİR?*

Ersöz önce Terörle Mücadele Kananu'ndan yola çıkarak, terör örgütünün tanımı ve hangi fiillerin hangi şartlarda terör örgütü kapsımanı gireceğini açıklıyor:

"29 Haziran 2206 tarih ve 5532 sayılı yasa ile TMK’da yapılan değişikliğin gerekçesinde; terör eylemleri bağlamında, bir örgüt faaliyeti çerçevesinde başta öldürme ve yaralama olmak üzere, tehdit, kişiyi hürriyetinden yoksun kılma, kişinin çeşitli hak ve özgürlüklerini kullanmasının engellenmesi, kişilerin ve özellikle kamusal nitelikteki mallara zarar verme gibi suçlar sistemli olarak işlenmektedir.

“Ceza kanunlarında esas itibariyle suç olarak tanımlanan bu fiillerin bir terör örgütünün faaliyeti çerçevesinde işlenmesiyle, devletin ana yapısını ve bu yapının dayandığı temel prensipleri değiştirmek veya yıkmak, toplumda korku ve panik yaratmak amacına gidilmiş olması durumunda, bu suç bir terör suçu olma niteliği kazanmaktadır. Bu bakımdan terör olarak nitelendirilen fiiller, esasında suç oluşturan fiillerdir. Ancak bu suçlar belirli amaçlar doğrultusunda ve bu örgütün faaliyeti çerçevesinde sistematik bir şekilde işlendiği için, daha ağır sonuçlar çıkmaktadır” denilmektedir. TMK’nın 7 nci maddesinde belirtilen bir suçun oluşabilmesi için; Yöntemin, Amacın, ürgütün, Eylemin, Silahın 1 nci madde kapsamında gerçekleşmesi zaruridir." 

*YARGITAY'IN KARARI*

Ersöz 'terör örgütünü'nan tanımı yaptıktan sonra emsal karar gösteriyor: "Yargıtay C. Başsavcılığı, F.Gülen davasında 28.05.2007 tarihinde 2006/206179 sayılı Tebliğnamesinde, “…. Sanığın liderliğini yaptığı ve varlığı sübuta eren örgütün 3713 sayılı kanunun 1 nci ve 7 nci maddelerinde tanımlanan şekilde terörü yöntem olarak benimsediğine ve bir terör örgütü olduğuna dair dosya kapsamında delil bulunmamaktadır, silahlı eylemleri de tespit edilememiştir.” denilmektedir.

F.Gülen hakkında Ankara 11 nci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin 2000/124 E., 2003/20 K. sayılı, 05.05.2006 tarihli Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulu tarafından onanan karında, söz konusu grubun bugüne kadar silahlı herhangi bir eylemine rastlanmadığı, Emniyet Gn.Md.lüğünün 03.03.2006 gün ve 43178 sayıl en son raporunda, müdafilerin bilgi edinme hakkı kapsamındaki talepleri üzerine, yapılan değerlendirmede, F. Gülen ve ilişkilendirildiği gerçek ve tüzel kişiler hakkında bir bilgi ve suç kaydı bulunmadığı, cebir ve şiddet kullanarak korkutma, yıldırma, sindirme veya tehdit yöntemlerinden birisine giriştikleri veya suç teşkil eden eylemler işlediklerinin tespit edilemediği..." ifadeleri kullanılmıştır.

*üRGüT YOK*

Ersöz bu örnekleri verdikten sonra yargılandığı dava ve Ergenekon ile ilgili de şu saptamada bulunuyor: "Bütün bunların ışığında, ortada baskı, korkutma, yıldırma, sindirme veya tehdit yöntemleri kullanılmamıştır. Cebir ve şiddeti silahla uygulayarak suç işleyen bir örgüt yoktur. ürgütün amacı doğrultusunda örgüt mensuplarınca girişilen suç yoktur. Belirtilen amaçlar doğrultusunda suç işlemek için bir araya gelmiş örgüt mensupları yoktur. Bir örgüt faaliyeti çerçevesinde sistemli olarak işlenen suçlar yoktur. O halde ne fiilen ne hukuken ortada bir terör örgütü yoktur. Resmi kuruluşlar da böyle bir örgütten haberdar olmadıklarını ifade etmişlerdir. ürgüt üyeliği ve temati suç özelliği ortadan kalkınca, uygulanması gereken yasa maddesi, eski 765 Sayılı TCK madde 147’ye göre men ve teşvik, yani teşebbüs yoktur." 


21.07.2010 üarşamba *17:15 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Islak veya Kuru İmzalı Belgeyi Hazırlamak, Tarafa Sızdırmak ve Tarafının Tarafı Olmak*



Son günlerde yeniden start alan belge savaşları ortalığı toz duman edecek gibi gözükmektedir. Daha önce kaleme aldığım bir yazıyı duruma ışık tutacağı düşüncesiyle yeniden okunmasını istiyorum. *üünkü bu belge kendisine yüklenen misyonu fazlasıyla yerine getirmeye başlamak üzeredir.* 

Misyonun ulaşacağı nihai hedef yerinde kaos ve sosyal bunalımlara yol veren sonu asla siyasi otoritenin beklentisi ve istendiği olmayan vahim organizasyonlar vardır. 

Bir ihtilale zemin hazırlamak için 5-10 bin vatan evladı gencin (şu an uyanıp geri gelseler sınırda törenlerle karşılananlar kadar ilgi görürler mi bilemiyorum!) kurşunlara hedef olmalarını sağlayanlar, yeni taktiklerle sahne almaktadırlar. 

*Halktan ve siyasi otoriteden taraf gibi gözüken Taraf gazetesinin gerçekte kimin tarafında olduğu çok açık değildir.* 

Bana öyle geliyor ki bu gazete ve benzeri medya kuruluşları, karşısında oldukları izlenimi verilen odakların yanındadırlar. üünkü bu kurulan denklemin çözümü sonucunda davranışa dönüşecek olan yaşantıların kimleri nerelere taşıyacağını sanıyorum yakında görme fırsatımız olacaktır. 

*Görebildiğim oyun kurgusunda yaşanan ve yaşatılacak olan süreçler bağlamında ne halk taraftır ve ne de taraf halktır.* 

Taraf kendisini besleyen karşı tarafına enerji verirken aynı süreci işletmek için karşılık olarak belge ve bilgi alıp yayınlamaya devam etmektedir. 

Sızdırılan Belge veya Belgeden Sızanlar

Son günlerde basına sızdırılan ve üzerinde konuşulan belge ile ilgili olarak koparılan kıyametlere rağmen, asıl hedeflenenlerin göz ardı edildiği veya asıl hedefin gözden kaçırıldığını sanıyorum. 

Her geçen gün biraz daha eriyerek ve eritilerek bağlı bulunduğu asıl gövdeden kopuk hale gelen buz dağının arkasında saklı olan ve hala tam olarak anlaşılmış olduğunu düşünmediğim gerçeğin. Yeni yeni bağımsız değişkenlerin etkileşimleri sonucu belirlenen ana hedef yanında yeni ve tali hedefler olarak şekil değiştirmeye devam ettiği görülüyor.

*Bence konuşulması ve sorgulanması gereken, bu belgenin kopya mı yoksa gerçek mi yaklaşımından ziyade, niçin basına sızdırıldığıdır.* 

Anlaşılıyor ki bu belgenin esas hedefi; bir aracı rol oynamak ve *belirlenen hedefe anlamlı bir mesaj iletmektir.*

üç boyutlu derin bir özelliği olan bu belge, her bir boyut için kendi ölçeğinde anlamlar yüklüdür. Bu yüzden birden fazla değişkenin katkısıyla ortaya çıkarıldığı anlaşılıyor. 

*Bu belgenin eylem boyutu birden fazla iç ve dış merkezin beklentilerini karşılama hedefine dönüktür. Bu yüzden belgenin neresinden tutarsanız o yerin dizaynını yapan güç merkezinin kontrol alanına girersiniz.*

Belge sürecini yöneten bu temel ve bağımsız değişkenler, paylarına düşen hisselerini almak için kendi boyutlarının derinleştirmeye çalışmaktadırlar. 

Bu belgenin hazırlanış sebebi, eğer ifade edildiği gibi adı darbe belgesi ise, oldukça açıktır. Yok eğer Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerini karalamak için birileri tarafından hazırlanıp ortaya atıldıysa, bunun kanıtlanması çok zor olmayacağından oldukça acemice yapılmış bir teşebbüs olacağı düşünülebilir. 

*Esasında ve bana göre bu belge muhtemelen daha orijinallerinin ellerinde veya bilgileri dahilinde olduğunu düşündüğüm birileri tarafından Taraf Gazetesine servis edilmiş bir kopya belgedir.*

Görünürde bu belgenin eylem boyutuyla siyasi iktidarı ve Fetullah Gülen cemaatini hedef aldığı söyleniyor olsa da, *hem siyasi iktidarın ve hem de Fetullah Gülen cemaatinin pozisyonlarını daha da sağlamlaştırmıştır.* 

İşte bu hedef muhtemelen o tali hedeflerdendir. Bence bütün bunlar bu belgenin öncelikli hedefi değildir. Bunlar öngörülmeyen hedefler olabilir. 

Mevlana'nın ifade ettiği gibi, *her şeyin zıddıyla var olduğu gerçeği* bu belgenin asıl hedefinin zıddında kalan ve aynı hedeflere hedef denk değerleri de harekete geçirdiği ve zaman zaman esas hedefi de gölgelediği görülmektedir. 

Fetullah Gülen cemaati ve siyasi iktidara sağladığı avantajlar bu çerçevedendir. Bu belge ve onu hazırlayanlar Yüce Milletimizin nefret ve antipatisini çekmiş ve belgede hedef haline getirilen unsurlar ise, puan kazanmıştır. 

Bu belgeyi basına servis yapanların hedefi; muhataplarına puan kazandırmak olamayacağına göre, teorinin komplolarını daha farklı bakış açılarıyla ortaya koymak gerekir. 

Siyasi otorite tarafından tahmin edilip yarım yamalak dillendirilen belge arkası güçler eğer sanıldığı gibi, bir potansiyel ve her şart ve ortamda kendilerini yenileyebilen, değiştiren ve dönüştüren bir güç merkezi ise, o zaman ülkemizde bir yaprağın dahi o güç merkezinin onayını almadan kıpırdaması olası değildir. 

üyleyse son dönemlerde dahil, bütün siyasi ve toplumsal projelerin mimarı da bu güç merkezidir. 

Tek partili dönemden çok partili döneme geçerken yaklaşık on yıldan fazla Ankara Belediye başkanlığı görevini yapan ve aynı anda *Ankara** Valisi olan Tandoğan*, asayişi bozdukları gerekçesiyle yakalanan bazı gençleri huzuruna çağırır. 

Onlara neden böyle yaptıklarını sorar ve gençlerin içlerinden çelimsiz birisi olan Osman Yüksel Serdengeçti soruyu cevaplayarak bunun sebebinin devleti yönetenlerin hataları olduğunu ifade eder. 

Tandoğan kızar ve Serdengeçtinin çenesine sert bir yumruk atar ve kontrolünü kaybederek bağırır. 

_"-Ulan siz kimsiniz ki bu ülkeye yok adalet, eşitlik ve barış getireceksiniz. Eğer bu ülkeye Komünizm gelecekse ancak biz getiririz. Faşizm gelecekse onu 'da biz getiririz"_

der. 

*Aslında bu örnek olay hep tekrar etmektedir. Sadece etkilenenler ve bazen de etkileyenler değişmektedir.* Oldukça ustaca planlanan senaryoların kahramanları olduklarını sananlar zaman içerisinde zavallı figüranlar olduklarını anlayarak ”eyvah kullanıldık” demekten kendilerini alamazlar.

İşte eğer bu belge de bu anlayış ve güç merkezinin işi ise, bana göre *Fetullah Hoca projesinin de mimarı bu güçler olmalıdır.*

*İran şii anlayışını ve Humeyni misyonunu dengelemek maksadıyla bu oluşum hazırlanmış ve önemli bir düzeyde korunmuştur.* 

Aslında aynı şey halen de devam etmektedir. 

ünceki hükümetin apar topar alaşağı edilmesi ve Sn. Recep Tayyip ERDOğAN' ın da hiçbirisi tesadüf olmayan sistematik süreçlerden geçirilerek, bulunduğu yere ulaşması sağlanmıştır. 

Yine aynı şekilde elde edilen pozisyonların korunması ve daha ötelerin etki altına alınması için zincire halka eklenmeye devam edilmektedir. Herhalde bu güç merkezlerinin kurduğu veya çok stratejik düzeylerde destek verdikleri oluşumların kurguladıkları senaryoların dışına çıkmaları, ülke ve Millet menfaatlerini ön plana çekmeleri veya onların aleyhine döndüklerinde sorun başlamakta ve bu durum zaman zaman belgeler şeklinde kendini göstermektedir. 

Bu belge devam eden Ergenekon davası ile ilgili olarak tutuklananların, ses çıkarmadığını düşündükleri Türk Silahlı kuvvetlerini hızla devreye sokma teşebbüsüdür. Ya da, yine onlara göre onları kurtarmayan ve kollamayan Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerini tehdit etme yaklaşımıdır. Her ne olursa olsun ne hükümet ve ne de Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerimiz bu çok çirkin ve etkinlik alanı derin oyuna gelmemelidirler. 

Hükümet ve sosyal bilimcilerin bu süreçleri halkımıza tüm detaylarıyla anlatmalıdırlar. 

Derin saygılarımla.


Y. Doç. Dr. Ali Osman ENGİN


*Açık İstihbarat* / 21 Temmuz 2010

----------


## bozok

*Sahte Dava!..* 


Temmuz ayı Silivri’deki davalar açısından eski ABD Ankara Büyükelçisi Eric Edelman ve eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök’ün “sahte darbe” açıklamaları ile başladı.

Bu açıklamaların ayrıntılarına girmeden önce bir anımsatma yapalım.

2009 yaz sonundan 2010’un başına dek Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç, Ulaştırma Bakanı Binali Yıldırım, üalışma Bakanı ümer Dinçer, 2002-2004 yılları arasında kendilerine çeşitli yollardan ihbarlar geldiğini, bunları Başbakan Erdoğan’a ilettiklerini söylediler.

O dönem TBMM Başkanı Arınç’a, Başbakanlık Müsteşarı Dinçer’e, aynı bakanlık görevini yürütmekte olan Yıldırım’a gelen ihbarların özeti şuydu:

- Askerler bir darbe hazırlığı içinde. üeşitli katlarda çalışma yapılıyor. Toplumsal destek için de planlar var.
Bu “ihbarları” alan Erdoğan da Ocak 2010’da TRT’sinde şu değerlendirmeyi yaptı:

“Ben bunları ciddiye almadım. Böyle bir tehlike sezmedim. Sezseydim gereğini yapardım.”

***

Bu açıklamaları, Silivri’deki duruşmalarda dile getirdim. “Talep günü” olan cumalarda kaynak da göstererek aktardım.

Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın damadı Dani Rodrik, Edelman’ın açıklamalarının 4 Temmuz’da internet ortamında kamuoyuna duyurdu.

Edelman, Rodrik’e özetle şunu söylemişti:

“2004 yılında elçiliğimize, AKP hükümetine yönelik darbe çalışması yapıldığına ilişkin ihbar ve belgeler gelmişti. İncelettik. Sahte olduğu anlaşıldı.”

Edelman, Milliyet’ten Aslı Aydıntaşbaş’a 6 Temmuz’da yaptığı açıklamada da Rodrik’e söylediklerini yinelemiş, şunları eklemişti:

“Hatırladığım kadarıyla İstanbul’daki Haziran 2004 zirvesi (NATO) sonrasında bir elçilik kaynağı, orduda yanlış davranış olduğunu iddia eden söz konusu belgeyi ulaştırmıştı… Belge, bir dizi darbe dedikodusunun raporunda ve TSK içindeki mekanizmaları anlatıyordu… Belgeyi incelemesi ve değerlendirmesi için elçilik personeline devrettim. Daha sonra izne ayrıldım. Döndüğümde incelemenin sonuçlarını sordum ve son derece kaba bir kalpazanlık (sahtekarlık) vakası olduğu cevabını aldım.”

Edelman’dan bir gün sonra 7 Temmuz’da dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök, Hürriyet’in Ankara Temsilcisi Metehan Demir’e konuştu.

üzkök, “Benzer ihbar mektupları bize de geldi… Gülüp geçmiştim. şimdi de Edelman karıştırılmış. Artık iş o hale geldi ki, devlet ciddiyeti, bilgi ve objektiflikten uzak yorumlar yapılıyor” diyordu.

***

Neredeyse tüm taraflarının ciddiye almadığı, inceletenlerin de “sahte” bulduğu bir iddia, dallandırıldı, budaklandırıldı, iligili-ilgisiz, kirli-temiz binlerce bilgi-belgeyle birlikte büyük bir yalan haline getirildi ve davaya dönüştürüldü.

Sahte belgelere dayanan bir davaya ne denir?

“Sahte dava” denmez mi?

O kadar büyük bir yalan söyle ki, kimse onun yalan olduğunu ispatlayamasın!

Son dönemde yaşanan iddianameler serisinin özeti budur.

Bir iddianame ötekini kovalıyor, çünkü soruşturmaların ucu açık…

Dayandığı belgelerse sahte…

Böyle bir davada hukuk aramanın sepete su doldurmaktan farkı var mı?


*Mustafa Balbay* / İLKKURşUN GZT. / 22 Temmuz 2010

----------


## bozok

*'Erken gelen davayı kapar!'* 



*Selahattin GüNDAY / DHA* 


İRTİCAYLA mücadele Eylem Planı Davası'nın tutuklu sanığı Albay Dursun üiçek, askeri mahkemenin kararının hukuka aykırı olduğunu belirtti ve bozulmasını istedi. üiçek'in avukatı ile yaptığı görüşmede askeri mahkemenin kararına tepki gösterdiği, “Ben usulden değil esastan aklanmak istiyorum. 'Erken gelen davayı kapar' durumu mu var bu ülkede?" dediği belirtildi.

Salı günü askeri mahkemede hakim karşısına çıkan Albay Dursun üiçek, askeri mahkemenin verdiği kararın bozulmasını istedi. üiçek'in avukatı üarşamba günü Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi'ne verdiği dilekçede kararın yasaya ve usule aykırı olduğunu vurguladı.

*ASKERİ İLE SİVİL MAHKEMELER ARASINDAKİ İLİşKİ DERDESTLİK DEğİL YARGI YOLU İLİşKİSİDİR*

Yargı yetkisi, yargı yolu, görev ve yetki şartlarının sıralı olduğunu ve bu şartların incelenmeksizin daha önce açılan bir davanın olması (derdestlik) sebebiyle karar verilmesi usule aykırı olduğunun belirtildiği dilekçede, şöyle denildi:

“üyle ki, mahkeme önce bir davanın Türk mahkemelerinin görebileceği bir dava olup olmadığını (yargı yetkisi), sonra eğer Türkiye Cumhuriyeti mahkemeleri yetkiliyse söz konusu davanın sivil mahkemelerde mi yoksa askeri mahkemelerde mi görülmesi gerektiğini (yargı yolu), yargı yolu doğru bir şekilde tespit edildikten sonra o yargı yolundaki hangi mahkemenin görevli olduğunu (görev), daha sonra da yetki ve derdestlik hususlarını incelemelidir. Bahsettiğimiz şartlara ilişkin sıra kanuni olduğu kadar mantık kurallarına da uygundur, aksi takdirde sıra ihlal edilerek, görevli olmayan bir mahkemenin yetkisini araştırması gibi lüzumsuz bir incelemeye girilecektir ki görevli olmayan mahkemenin yetkili olduğunu belirtmesi hem kanuna hem de akla aykırıdır.Askeri mahkemelerle, sivil mahkemeler arasındaki ilişki derdestlik değil yargı yolu ilişkisidir"

*SİVİL DEğİL ASKERİ MAHKEMEDE GüRüLMELİ DAVA*

’İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’ davasına bakabilecek mahkemenin Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi olduğuna dikkat çekilen dilekçede, "Somut davada, görev hususu incelenmeksizin derdestlik sebebiyle hüküm kurulmuştur. Halbuki derdestlikten (daha önce açılan bir davanın olması) önce görev ve yargı yolu kuralları incelenmiş olsaydı, davayı görmeye Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi'nin görevli olduğu tespit edilecek ve dolayısıyla İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde yapılan yargılamanın görev kurallarına aykırı bir usulle yapıldığı ortaya çıkarılabilecek ve dolayısıyla derdest bir davanın varlığından söz edilmeyecekti. üünkü, görevsiz bir mahkemede görülmekte olan davanın derdest olması mümkün değildir" denildi.

*“KARAR DAVAYA ASKERİ MAHKEMENİN BAKMAKLA GüREVLİ OLDUğU ANLAMINDADIR”*

Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi'nin, yargı yolu, görev konularında bir açıklama yapmaksızın derdestlik (daha önce açılan bir davanın olması) hükmü gereğince davanın reddine karar verildiğinin hatırlatıldığı dilekçede, bu kararın davaya askeri mahkemelerin bakmakla görevli olduğunun kabulü anlamına geldiği belirtilerek, "üünkü, mahkeme davanın yargı yolu veya görev hususlarında kendi yetkisinde olmadığı kanaatinde olsaydı, görev ve yargı yolu şartları derdestliğe göre öncelikli hususlar olduğundan, derdestlikten önce yargı yolu veya görev sebebiyle davanın reddine karar verirdi" ifadesi kullanıldı.

üiçek'in avukatı 2 sayfalık dilekçesinin sonunda askeri mahkemenin verdiği kararın bozulmasını talep etti.

*üİüEK'İN ASKERİ MAHKEMEYE TEPKİSİ*

üte yandan üiçek'in avukatı ile yaptığı görüşmede askeri mahkemenin kararına tepki gösterdiği, “Ben usulden değil esastan aklanmak istiyorum. 'Erken gelen davayı kapar' durumu mu var bu ülkede?" dediği öğrenildi.

*ASKERİ MAHKEME DAVAYI REDDETMİşTİ*

Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi Salı günü "İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı" diye adlandırılan belgeyle ilgili olarak Deniz Piyade Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek hakkında açılan davayı, aynı suçtan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde daha önce açılmış bir dava olduğu ve bir kişinin aynı eylemden dolayı iki ayrı mahkemede yargılanamayacağı gerekçesiyle reddetti.


23.07.2010 Cuma *14:07 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*İşte tutuklanacak 102 kişi*

 

*Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında 102 sanık hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarıldı.*

Darbe planı olduğu ileri sürülen Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı soruşturması kapsamında 102 subay hakkında tutuklama kararı çıkarıldı. 

Soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcılarının hazırladığı iddianameyi kabul eden İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Heyeti, tensip zaptı hazırlayarak duruşma gününü belirledi. Heyetin oybirliğiyle aldığı şok tutuklama kararı üzerine aralarında emekli eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli oramiral üzden ürnek, eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 102 subay tutuklanarak cezaevine girecek. Sanıklar "Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs suçu" kapsamında eylemi gerçekleştiremediklerinden 20 yıldan 30 yıla kadar hapis cezası istemiyle yargılanacak. 

TESLİM OLMAYA GELECEKLER 

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi duruşma gününü 16 Aralık 2010 olarak belirledi. Yargılama Silivri Cezaevi kampüsünde 9:30'da başlayacak. Heyet, 196 sanıklı davanın 102'si hakkında oybirliğiyle tutuklama kararı çıkardı. Sanıkların İstanbul'daki Beşiktaş Adliyesi'ne gelerek teslim olması bekleniyor. 

İşTE HAKLARINDA TUTUKLAMA KARARI VERİLENLER: 

üetin Doğan, Dursun üiçek, üzden ürnek, Halil İbrahim Fırtına, Ergin Saygun, Nejat Pek, Mustafa Korkut üzarslan, Engin Alan, şükrü Sarıışık, Ayhan Taş, Ramazan Cem Gürdeniz, İzzet Ocak, Süha Tanyeri, Bülent Tuncay, Nuri Ali Karababa, Gürbüz Kaya, Mustafa üalış, Nurattin Işık, Hasan Basri Aslan, Ali Rıza Sözen, İlkay Nerat, Veli Murat Tulga, Behzat Balta, Halil Kalkanlı, Tuncay üakan, Hasan Fehmi Canan, Salim Erkal Bektaş, Ahmet Yavuz, Ahmet Küçükşahin, Recai Elmaz, Ahmet şentürk, Mümtaz Can, Fatih Altun, Mehmet Kaya Varol, Recep Yıldız, Bekir Memiş, Ali İhsan üuhadaroğlu, Mehmet Yoleri, Metin Yavuz Yalçın, Yurdaer Olcan, İhsan Balabanlı, Emin Küçükkılıç, Hakan Akkoç, İkrami üzturan, Burhan Gökçe, Doğan Fatih Küçük, Gökhan Gökay, Nihat üzkan, Hasan Nurgören, Sırrı Yılmaz, Abdullah Zafer Arısoy, Abdullah Dalay, Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü, üzer Karabulut, Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu, Kadir Sağdıç, Ali Deniz Kutluk, Turgay Erdağ, Taylan üakır, Ahmet Türkmen, Mehmet Fatih Ilgar, Cem Aziz üakmak, Muharrem Nuri Alacalı, Ali Semih üetin, Utku Arslan, Fatih Uluç Yeğin, Levent Erkek, Levent üehreli, Hakan İsmail üelikhan, Ertuğrul Uçar, Ali Türkşen, Tayfun Duman, Nihat Altunbulak, Ercan İrençin, Bora Serdar, Levent Görgeç, İbrahim Koray üzyurt, Dora Sungunay, Soner Polat, Meftun Hıraca, Yaşar Barbaros Büyüksağanak, Hasan Gülkaya, Faruk Doğan, Mücahit Erakyol, Abdullah Gavremolu, Kıvanç Kırmacı, Yusuf Ziya Toker, Cengiz Köylü, Hanifi Yıldırım, Cemal Temizöz, Bulut ümer Mirmiroğlu, hakan Sargın, Hüseyin üzçoban, Yusuf Kelleli, Hüseyin Topuz, Murat üzçelik, Mustafa ünsel, Ali Aydın, Ahmet Tuner, Gökhan üiloğlu, Halil Helvacıoğlu, Suat Aytın. 


23.07.2010 18:49 /* İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*üetin Doğan'dan ilk açıklama* 



*'Balyoz Darbe Planı' davasında hakkında yaralama kararı çıkarılan üetin Doğan ve avukatı konuştu*

*İLK YORUM DOğAN'DAN*

İddianamenin bir numaralı şüphelisi olarak gösterildiği üetin Doğan, ''Bir kara lekedir. Hukuk cinayetidir. Bize bu lekeyi atanlar cezasını çekecektir'' dedi.

*"HANGİ DOSYA EKLENDİ DE BU KARAR VERİLDİ"*

üetin Doğan’ın avukatı Cemal ülgen karar hakkında CNN Türk’e konuştu. ülgen, “üetin Doğan daha önce iki defa tutuklandı. Daha önce verilmiş olan tahliye kararından sonra dosyada olmayan ve dosyaya giren bilgi olmadığına göre mahkemenin tutuklama kararı vermesi hukuksuzdur. Bu kararla hukuk kırıntılarının sonu gelmiştir. Böylesine içi boş bir karar düşünülemez. Hangi dosya, dosyaya girdi de daha önce tahliye olan yüzlerce kişi hakkında tutuklanmasına karar veriyorsunuz. üncelikle bir üst mahkemeye itiraz edeceğiz. 102 kişiyi tutukluyorsunuz ve 4-5 ay sonrasına duruşma koyuyorsunuz. Bunun neresi adalet” dedi. 


23.07.2010 Cuma *18:23 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Mustafa Balbay’dan mektup var: ‘Yolumuz ilerledikçe uzuyor!’*


Gazetenin yeni binası Bağcılar’da... Silivri’ye uzaklığı, taş çatlasın 70 kilometre... Silivri 4 No’lu L Tipi Kapalı Cezaevi’nde yatan Ergenekon sanığı ve Cumhuriyet yazarı Mustafa Balbay, 30 Haziran’da bana bir mektup göndermiş. Elime tam 21 gün sonra geçti!

Yani mektup, Silivri’den Bağcılar’a günde yaklaşık 3,3 kilometre hızla gelmiş...

Bu bile; Ergenekon sanıklarının isyan ettiği “koşullar”ı göstermeye yetmez mi?

Bu çağda bu sürat için cezaevi yönetimini ve PTT’yi tüm kalbimle kutluyorum!

İşte Mustafa Balbay‘ın mektubu:



***


“Sevgili adaşım, kardeşim Mustafa...

Sana tüm yazıların için teşekkür ediyorum. Hepsini okuyorum. Bizim davayla ilgili duyarlılığın, hiç unutmayacağım değerde.

İnsan burada kendisini bazen Dumlupınar denizaltısında gibi hissediyor. Denizin dibinde kurtarılması olanaksız bir yerde, yukarıdan gelen her mesaj, küçük bir ses; o denizaltındakileri nasıl etkilemiştir, bir düşün. İşte burada, içinde bulunduğumuz gerçek durumu okura anlatan bir yazı bizi öylesine heyecanlandırıyor.

Hapishanede bir ziyaret yarım tahliye gibi bir şeydir. 

Bir mektup, dışarıdan ciğerlerine dolan bir nefestir. 

Bir köşe yazısı ise yüz binlerce kişiye sen hitap etmişsin gibi heyecanlandırır insanı.

Davayla ilgili gelişmeleri yakından izliyorsun. Burada hukuk yok ama biz varmış gibi her türlü çabayı harcıyoruz. Bu, sepete su doldurmak gibi bir şey... Ya da durumumuzu şöyle bir yolculuğa benzetebilirim:

İstanbul’dan Ankara’ya gidiyorsun; tabela, ‘Ankara 200 kilometre’ yazıyor. Basıyorsun gaza, git, git; yeni bir tabela:

‘Ankara 250 kilometre...’

İlerledikçe yol uzuyor.

Dava görülürken yolda yeni ekler geliyor, araya yeni davalar giriyor, biri ötekiyle birleşiyor!

İşin en acı yanı, böyle bir hukuk katliamı herkesin gözü önünde, canlı yayınlarda, demokrasi adına yapılıyor.

Bunları bir karamsarlık ifadesi anlamında değil, senin de çok iyi bildiğin gerçekleri paylaşmak için yazıyorum.

Türkiye’de böylesi dönemler çok uzun sürmez. Bir şekilde biter. Burada kendimi o günlere hazırlıyorum. Temel ilkem şu:

‘2B’yi koru!’ 

Benim 2B‘m, ‘beden ve beyin’ sağlığı...

Bunun için günde iki saat spor yapıyorum, yedi-sekiz saat kitap, iki-üç saat gazete okuyorum.

10 Ağustos 2010 Salı günü mahkemenin uzun tatili bitecek ve duruşmalar yeniden başlayacak.

Mahkemeden istediğimiz şu:

‘Bizi hızlı, adil ve tutuksuz yargılayın.’

Gel gör ki, üçü de yok. Seninle bir meslektaş olarak ayrıca paylaşmak isterim ki; bana yöneltilen soruların tümü, ama tümü gazetecilik faaliyetlerimle ilgiliydi. ürneğin Ergenekon’un E’si bile sorulmadı. Ne yazık ki, hukuksuzluğa herkes alıştı.

Sevgili dostum.

Daha fazla başını ağrıtmak istemem. Her şey için bir kez daha teşekkür ediyorum. üzgür günlerde görüşmek, kucaklaşmak, dertleşmek dileğiyle selamlar, iyi çalışmalar.

Mustafa Balbay / Silivri.”



*****


*Gazeteciler, tarlada yarıp geçtikleri başakları görmez!*


Mustafa Balbay, iki ay önce yayınlanan romanımı okumuş. Bu konudaki düşüncelerini de benimle paylaşmış... Onur duydum. Affınıza sığınarak, olduğu gibi yayınlıyorum... üünkü bu satırlar, Mustafa’nın ‘içerideki’ hayatı hakkında çok önemli ipuçları veriyor:


***


“Kitabın ‘rica etsem saçımı okşar mısınız?’ için seni yürekten kutluyorum.

Dışarıdayken başlıca fakirliğim olan zaman, burada zenginliklerim arasında!

Kitabını iki ‘okumaya oturuş’ta bitirdim. Her bölüm için aklımdan pek çok şey geçti.

‘Pırlanta’ bölümü senaryo tadında. 

‘Bostancı ürgütü’, sosyal içerikli bir roman için her türlü dokuya sahip.

‘Adaya Yolculuk’, Sait Faik‘in genlerini taşıyor.

‘Git Gidebilirsen’ ise, sayfaları açık bırakılmış bir aşk romanından kesitler gibi...

Ne tür olursa olsun kitap okurken altını çizmeye, bende çağrıştırdıklarını o an sayfa kıyısına yazmaya bayılırım. Senin kitabında da pek çok cümlenin altını çizdim. Bunlardan birini satmak isterim:

‘Meydan savaşının içine dalıp, insanları barıştırma gayretini sevdim.’

Hele sonundaki bölümler buluşması tam bir usta işi olmuş.

Günlük gelişmeleri, gündemi izleyip yazı yazan gazeteciler ekin tarlasında kuş yakalamaya çalışan insanlar gibidir. Yakalamaları zor, hatta Türkiye koşullarında olanaksız gündemin peşinden koşarlar. Ama yarıp geçtikleri başakları, bedenlerine değen yaşamı görmezler, göremezler.

Sen bu kitapta, yaşamı, yaşamın pek çok yüzünü de gördüğünü çok güzel ortaya koymuşsun.

Bir kez daha ‘Eline sağlık’ ve ‘Devam’ diyorum.”



*****



*GüNüN SORUSU*


Acaba günün birinde bir Başbakan da çıkıp, Mustafa Balbay’a, Tuncay üzkan’a, sırf işlerini yaptıkları için tutuklanan gazetecilere, aydınlara yapılanların hesabını soracak mı? 


*Mustafa MUTLU* / VATAN GZT. / 24 Temmuz 2010

----------


## bozok

*“HARİM-İ İSMET” OPERASYONU!..*

 

22.07.2010 14:33

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, Cumhurbaşkanlığı tartışmaları sırasında eşlerin kılık-kıyafetlerinin gündeme getirilmesine, *“Harim-i ismetimize kadar girdiler… Haddini bil…”* diye isyan etmişti. 

Almanya’da görülen Deniz Feneri davası iddianamesindeki bağlantıların yayınlanması üzerine, doğrudan Aydın Doğan’ı *“Medya terörü”* yapmakla suçlayıp, *“Medya terörü ile savaşacağını”* açıklamıştı. 

Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin türbanla ilgili Anayasa değişikliğini iptal etmesini eleştirirken de, şöyle konuşmuştu:

*“Afedersiniz, yazılı veya görsel medyanın, fiskos gazetelerinden veyahut da kulislerden duyduğu şeylerle bu ülkeyi yönetebilir miyiz? Soruyorum Allah aşkına. Onun bilmem nerede medya mensubu varmış, onun bilmem nerede ne bağlantısı varmış, onun bilmem nerede ne görüntüleri varmış, o onunla görüşüyormuş, bu bununla görüşüyormuş, içerden aldıkları bilmem ne haberle…* 

*Beyler ülke yönetiyoruz; ülke, millet yönetiyoruz. Millet bu, oyuncak değil.”*

Son olarak Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un oğlunun hedef alınması, bize bunları hatırlattı. üünkü fark etti ki, *“medya terörü”* ile sistematik bir biçimde *“babalar”*dan sonra *“harim-i ismet”*lerin üzerine gidiliyor!..

Başbuğ’un oğlu konusunda *“son olarak”* dedik, çünkü öncesinde de *“harim-i ismet”*lere girildi:

şener Eruygur’un eşi Mukaddes Eruygur’un *“ortam dinlemeleri”*… 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız’ın oğlu’nun *“uygunsuz”* fotoğrafları… Güney Deniz Saha Komutanlığı’nda görev yapan Deniz Kurmay Albay Berk Erden’in intihar etmesine yol açan eşiyle ilgili *“yasak aşk* *görüntüleri”*… 3. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk’in oğlunun *“telefon”* konuşmaları… Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in eşi Gülşen üiçek’in *“ses kaydı”* gibi…

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Başbuğ’un oğlu Murat Başbuğ ve bir PKK’lıya ait olduğu öne sürülen fotoğrafla ilgili iddiaların gerçeği yansıtmadığını açıkladı. O halde neler oluyor?

şu zaman ayarına dikkat çekelim: 

İstanbul’da yapılan bir operasyonda, PKK’lıların evinde birçok dokümanın yanı sıra bu fotoğraf ele geçirilmiş. Burhan kod adlı PKK’lı, fotoğraftaki kişinin Murat Başbuğ olduğunu iddia etmiş. Ne zaman? Nisan 2009’da. Söz konusu bilgi ve belgeler büyük ihtimalle halen poliste. Ve üzerinden tam 15 ay geçtikten sonra şimdi ortaya çıkıyor ya da çıkartılıyor!..

Hani her duruşmadan önce bir ses veya görüntü kaydı servisine alıştık ya, acaba bugün, yarın görülecek bir dava mı var diye baktık… Yok!.. 

Dava yok, ama başka şeyler var: 

Fotoğraf servisi, Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Başbuğ’un, *“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı”*nı Taraf Gazetesi’ne bir polisin sızdırdığını söylemesinden hemen sonra ve bir hafta sonra başlayacak YAş toplantısından hemen önceye denk geldi… Haliyle akla şu sorular takılıyor:

*“Al sana polis”* misillemesi mi?

*“YAş’ta, başta Saldıray Berk olmak üzere davaları devam eden askerlerin dosyalarını bekletmezsen!..”* mesajı mı? 

Herhalde tamamen tesadüftür, ama Zaman Gazetesi’nin önemli kalemi Hüseyin Gülerce’nin *“YAş Toplantısı ve Devam Eden Tehlike”* başlıklı, Başbuğ’u hedef alan bugünkü yazısı da bu kuşkuları artıracak gibi görünüyor. Neler yazmış, özetleyelim: 

*“Bir hafta sonra YAş toplantısı yapılacak. Bu toplantı TSK ve demokrasimiz için bir dönüm noktasıdır. Bunun sebebi, devam eden bazı davalarda, 13'ü general 166 subayın adının geçmesidir… Maalesef, Genelkurmay Karargahı, Ergenekon davası başladığından beri bu süreci çok kötü yönetiyor. Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Başbuğ’un; defaatle yargı sürecine müdahale etmesi, sanıkların suçsuz olduklarına inandıklarını söylemesi, kriminal bütün raporlara rağmen Dursun üiçek belgesinin kağıt parçası olduğu ısrarı, dolu LAW silahlarına rağmen boş bir tanesini eline alıp ‘boru’ demesi, savaş gemisinde basın toplantısı yapıp tehditler savurması, gazeteleri, yazarları düşman ilan etmesi, kötü yönetim örneklerinin ilk akla gelenleri... Bir de anlamlı gecikmeler var ki, Silahlı Kuvvetler’in güven ve itibarı ancak böyle bir tutumla en fazla zarara uğratılabilir.... şu son ‘Heronları düşürün’ olayı. 2,5 yıl önce MİT, belgeleri Genelkurmay'a iletmiş. Ve olay sümenaltı edilmiş. Yetki karmaşası varmış da ondan uzamış. Buna kim inanır? Koskoca Genelkurmay'da böyle bir karmaşa 2,5 yılda çözülmez mi?.. TSK’yı her geçen gün daha da yıpratan bu kötü yönetim, daha fazla devam edemez… İşte YAş toplantısı, şimdi TSK’yı, daha fazla yıpranmaktan kurtaracak bir fırsat sunuyor.* 

*Genelkurmay Karargahı, bugüne kadar olan yanlıştan vazgeçmek zorundadır. TSK Personel Kanunu’nun 65. maddesi ve ilgili yönetmelikler, bu YAş toplantısında mutlaka uygulanmalıdır. Zira ‘tutuklu bulunan ya da tahliye edilmekle beraber kovuşturma veya duruşması devam eden veya hakkında verilen hüküm henüz kesinleşmemiş bulunanlar’ terfi ettirilemiyor. şayet hukukun gereği yapılmazsa, bu, TSK komuta kademesinin hükümete kafa tutması demektir. Bu, suçtur. Ayrıca, yargıya gözdağı vermek demektir…”*

Gülerce, iktidara ne yapması gerektiğini söylemeyi de ihmal etmiyor. İşte o *“tavsiye ve uyarılar”*: 

*“Hükümete düşen, aynen 27 Nisan e-muhtırasında olduğu gibi sivil iradenin hakkını vermesidir. Eğer hükümet, YAş toplantısında, hukukun gereğinin yerine getirilmesini sağlayamıyorsa, muktedir olamadığını ilan etmiş olur… Doğrusu, yargı sürecinin hızlanması ve sonunu beklemektir. Bu arada o subay ve generallerin terfilerinin dondurulmasıdır. Ayrıca, davaların selameti açısından, emniyet müdürlerine, başka memurlara yapıldığı gibi açığa alınmaları gerekir. Böyle yapılmazsa çok vahim bir duruma seyirci kalınmış olur. Zira o subaylar, iddianamelerdeki suçları işlemiş iseler, hala çok önemli görevlerde bulunmaya devam edecekleri için, darbe tehlikesi, cunta faaliyetleri, suikast teşebbüsleri tehlikesi de devam edecek demektir. Buna seyirci kalmanın faturası, tahmin edilenden de ağır olabilir...”* 

Kozmik oda araması ile TSK’nın *“harim-i ismeti”*ne girilmişti _(Sahi o soruşturma ve dava ne oldu?)_. şimdi doğrudan, hem de giderayak Başbuğ’unki hedef alınıyor…

Bakalım özellikle önümüzdeki şu bir haftada başka kimlerin *“harim-i ismetine”* girilecek?!..


*Müyesser Yıldız*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*MİT NEDEN SUSUYOR?*



23.07.2010 00:02

Dillere pelesenk olduğu için Heron vakasını yeniden anlatmanın bir gereği yok. (*)

Ama PKK adına casusluk yapan subaylar iddiasını deşmenin büyük yararı var.

Odatv’nin bugün yayınladığı *“MİT Askerleri Nasıl Dinledi?”* başlıklı haber geniş yankı buldu.

Heron vakasını soruşturan ve sonrasında kendisini bir şekilde hapishanede bulan Savcı - Hakim Albay Zeki üçok Odatv’ye açıklamalarda bulundu.

üçok’un her cümlesi şaşırtıcı ve tek tek irdelenmeyi hakediyorlar.

- MİT’in PKK casusluğu vakasını subayların telefonlarını dinleyerek ortaya çıkardığı iddia ediliyor. Dinleme yasal değil. MİT’in resmi görüşü “merkezi yerlerdeki ankesörlü telefonları rastgele dinleriz” şeklinde.

*Oysa…*

Teknik takibe takılan (dinlenen) ankesörlü telefon Ankara Etlik adresli. Etlik semti ise kentin merkezi semti değildir.

Henüz kesin olarak teyit edemesek bile MİT’in takibi kişi temelli gibi görünüyor. Tabi bunu en iyi MİT açıklayabilir ama nedense suskun kalmayı tercih ediyor.

- Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinde Fırat ismindeki bütün subaylar soruşturmadan geçiriliyor. üüNKü Kara Kuvvetleri Savcısı* “konuşmanın bir yerinde Fırat ismi geçiyor”* diyor. Ama olayı Hava Kuvvetleri adına soruşturan Albay üçok *“Ben konuşmalarda böyle bir isim duymadım”* diyor.

Böyle saçma sapan bir durum olabilir mi? ünümüzde tek bir seçenek var. İki savcıdan biri yalan söylüyor. Acaba hangisi?

üçok, - açıkça ifade etmese de- *“Kara Kuvvetleri Savcısı yalan söylüyor”* diyor. Peki karacı savcı ne diyor? Bilen yok. Sorup soruşturduğunuzda da derin bir sessizlikle karşılaşıyorsunuz.

Tabi kim yalan söylüyor sorusuna en başta yanıt verebilecek kurum MİT. Ancak MİT’in bu konuda da sessiz kalacağını tahmin etmek zor değil. Deliğe bir taş atmışlar, akıllıların nasıl çıkaracağını izlemekle meşguller.

- Soruşturmada şüpheli olan bir de amiral varb Amirali bu işe sokan ise bir ihbar mektubu. İşte bu noktada durmak gerekiyor. Heron casusluğu gibi son derece konspiratif bir iddia ihbar mektuplarına konu oluyorsa korkmak gerekiyor. üünkü bu tür vakalar son derece sınırlı sayıda personel tarafından bilinebiliyor ya da işlem konuluyor. İhbar mektubu denildiğinde komplo – tezgah ihtimalinin arttığını not etmek gerekiyor.

- Albay üçok, şöyle söylüyor:* “Ankesörlü telefondan arandığı iddia edilen telefonun Selami Selçuk ü ile hiç alakası yok. Telefon Selçuk ü.İle alakasız 3. bir ismin üzerine kayıtlı. Bu isim yakalandı ve soruşturuldu. Bu kişi olaylarla ilgisi olmayan gariban bir vatandaş çıktı. Keza en baştan beri söylediğim gibi Selami Selçuk ü. o sırada İtalya/Napoli'de görevli ve Türkiye’den ankesörlü bir telefondan bu konuşmayı yapacak durumda değil.”*

O tarihte Kara Kuvvetleri Komutan Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’dur. Başbuğ’nun bu dosya ile yakından ilgilendiğini ve “bizzat soruşturma emri verdiği” biliniyor. Albay üçok yukarıdaki açıklamaları ile Başbuğ’a da meydan okumuyor mu? Peki Başbuğ’nun bir açıklaması var mı? Açıklama için sabırla beklemek gerekiyor.

- Soruşturma sürecinin daha dramatik boyutları da var. Albay üçok *“Sözkonusu olaydaki konuşmada basında yer alanların aksine ‘Yarbay, üsteğmen ya da PKK, Heron’ gibi hiç bir kelime geçmiyor. Basında yer alan iki isim hayatlarında hiç karşılaşmamış hiç bir telefon ya da yüzyüze irtibatları yok”* diyor.

Hadi buyurun buradan yakın.

Heron vakasının müellifi MİT olduğuna göre, ilk açıklamayı yapma görevi de MİT’e düşüyor.

(*) Heron vakası özetle şöyle: Bir subay diğer subaya telefonda şöyle söylüyor: “Adamlarımız (PKK'lılar) çok ağır zayiat verdi. Heronları ya düşürün ya da koordinatlarını değiştirin.” übürü de “üaresine bakarız” yanıtını veriyor.
Hikaye böyle ve fena halde çocuksu görünüyor.

üte yandan sesi soluğu pek çıkmayan Milli Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül *“Herkes hesabını verecektir”* diyerek olayın hem varlığını hem de iddianın gerçekliğini teyit ediyor.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ODATV YAZDI TSK AüIKLADI*



23.07.2010 12:32

Odatv bir süredir, Bugün Gazetesi’nin gündeme getirdiği iddiaların üstüne gidiyor. Hatırlanırsa Bugün gazetesi 16 Temmuz tarihinde TSK’da iki subayın PKK’ya zaiyat verdiği gerekçesiyle Heronlar’ın düşürülmesi hakkında telefonda konuştuklarını ve bu konuşmanın MİT’e takıldığını iddia etmişti. Ayrıca olayı soruşturan Albay Zeki üçok’un dosyayı sümenaltı ettiği iddia ediliyordu.

Odatv, yandaş medyanın günlerce manşetlerinden düşürmediği olayın üzerine gitti. Albay Zeki üçok’un avukatlarına ulaşarak, üçok’un konu üzerine değerlendirmelerini yayınladı.

*İlgili haber için:* TIKLAYIN

Ardından dün, Albay Zeki üçok ile avukatları aracılığıyla bir röportaj yaptı.
*İlgili haber için :* TIKLAYINIZ 

Dün yine konuyu irdeleyen bir yazı kaleme aldı.*

**İlgili haber için:* TIKLAYIN

Peki Odatv’nin haberleri neyi ortaya çıkardı?

Sözkonusu telefon konuşması bir ankesörlü telefondan yapılmıştı. Kısacası sahibi belirsizdi.

Diğer telefon ise askerlerle ilgisi olmayan bir vatandaşın üzerine kayıtlıydı.

*"Yarbayım çok PKK'lı vuruyor. Heron'u düşürün"* iddiasını ortaya atan yandaş medyanın söylediklerinin aksine konuşmalarda “*Yarbay, üsteğmen ya da PKK, Heron” gibi ifadeler geçmiyordu.*

*Olay MİT tarafından TSK’ya iletilmiş ve derinlemesine soruşturulmuştu.*

*Soruşturmada adı geçen subay o sırada yurtdışında görev yapıyordu. Böyle bir konuşmayı yapması imkansızdı.*

*Kısacası Odatv’nin haberleri soruşturmaya konu olan en hayati bilgilerin ortaya çıkmasını sağlamıştı.*

*Nitekim bu olayların sonucunda TSK’da daha fazla sessiz kalmadı. Bir hafta sonra İletişim Dair Başkanı Metin Gürak basına açıklama yaptı. Gürak “*bu konunun basında yer aldığı gibi ne isim, ne rütbe, ne de kimliğini belli edecek hiç bir bilgi olmayan iki belirsiz kişi arasında geçen bir konuşma metni” olduğunu belirtti. Gürak ayrıca “'adı geçen amiral o dönem yurt dışındaydı. Heronlarla ilgisi yok. Halen askeri savcılık delil tespit işlemini sürdürüyor.” Dedi.

Böylece Odatv’nin olayın muhataplarıyla konuşarak yaptığı haberler TSK tarafından bir hafta sonra da olsa doğrulandı.

Elbette *“Heron düşürdüler”* iddialarını günlerce tartışan yandaş medyanın sayfalarında Gürak’ın açıklamalarını göremeyeceksiniz.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*üNİFORMASINI NEDEN GİYEMEDİ*



23.07.2010 15:44

Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı’nın, *“Terfi ettirilmemesine kızarak, İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Belgesini tek başına hazırladığı ve sızdırdığı”* şeklindeki iddianamesiüzerine Salı günü Askeri Mahkeme’de hakim karşısına çıktı.

OdaTv, duruşmadan bir gün önce Albay üiçek’in mahkemeye üniforması ile geleceğini duyurdu. Haberimiz kesinlikle doğruydu. Ancak üiçek duruşmaya sivil kıyafetle katıldı. Malum bazı basın organları da belki OdaTv’nin *“ters köşeye”* yatmasının sevinci, belki de üiçek’in bu arzusunu yerine getirememesinin verdiği hazla, *“sivil kıyafetle geldiğini”* özellikle vurguladı.
Biz okurlarımıza saygımızın gereği, duruşmaya üniforması ile katılmaya kararlı olan üiçek’in neden sivil kıyafetle geldiğini araştırdık. İşte üiçek’in *“zorunlu*” olarak fikir değiştirmesine yol açan gelişmeler: 

Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, mahkemeye üniforması ile çıkacağını belirterek, ailesi ve avukatlarının üniformasını getirmesini istedi. Ailesi de üniformayı hazırlayıp, götürdü. Ancak Mamak Askeri Cezaevi’nde görevli bir kurmay subay, üiçek’e duruşmaya resmi kıyafetle gidemeyeceğini söyledi. üiçek’in, *“Neden?”* sorusu üzerine, TSK İç Hizmet Yönetmeliği’nin 78. maddesini hatırlattı. üiçek bu maddeyi okuduktan sonra, kararını değiştirmek zorunda kaldı.

Zira 6 Eylül 1961 tarihli Resmi Gazete’de yayınlanan Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri İç Hizmet Yönetmeliği’nin, 9 Ağustos 2005’te değiştirilen 78. Maddesi’nde şöyle deniliyor: 

*“Subay ve astsubay, uzman jandarma ve uzman erbaşlar aşağıdaki durumlarda sivil elbise giymek zorundadırlar:* 

*a. Adli yargı makam ve mercileri ile tutuklu veya hükümlü olarak askeri yargı makam ve mercilerine çağrıldıklarında,*

*b. Tutuklu veya hükümlü olarak hastanelere sevk edildiklerinde,*

*c. Açıkta bulundukları süre içerisinde”*

Bu vesile ile *“Yarın Mahkemeye Nasıl üıkıyor?”* haberimize *“Umarım Olmaz*” başlığıyla, *“Sayın Albayımızın duruşmaya üniformalı katılması kanunen mümkün değil”* yorumunu gönderen okurumuzun hakkını teslim ederken, bizleri bilgilendirmek için gösterdiği kaynak bilgide de küçük bir düzeltme yapalım. Okurumuz, *“kanunen mümkün değil”* derken, Askeri Yüksek İdare Mahkemesi’nin *“TSK Kıyafet Yönetmeliği ile ilgili işlemler”* hakkındaki bir kararına atıf yapılıyor. Bu karara dayanak yapılan yasa ve yönetmelikte ise tutuklu veya hükümlü askerlerin, mahkemeye hangi kıyafetle gidebileceğine ilişkin bir hüküm, yukarıda aktardığımız 78. maddedeki açıklıkta yer almıyor. 

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BEşİKTAş ADLİYESİ'NDE DüN NELER OLDU*



23.07.2010 19:06

Bugün saat 17:00 sularında Balyoz Davası sanıklarından 102 tanesi hakkında yakalama kararı çıktı. Odatv olarak tüm gün Beşiktaş Adliyesi'nde olan üetin Doğan'In avukatı Hüseyin Ersöz ile konuştuk. Ersöz bugün Beşiktaş Adliyesi'nde olanları anlatı.

*İşte Ersöz'ün yaşadıkları:*

üğle saatlerinde Beşiktaş Adliyesi'ne gittim. üğleden sonra saat 2 civarında 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin kalemine uğradım. Yazı işlerinde ki memurlara ek klasörlerin ve tensip zaptının ne zaman çıkacağını ve müdafilere ne zaman verileceğini sordum. Memur bu konuda bilgisinin olmadığını, *hakimlerin çalıştığını odaya sadece bir arkadaşları dışında kimseyi almadıklarını söylediler*. Memurlara "beni de mi almayacaklar" dedim. "Sizi de almazlar" dediler.

Hakimlerle konuşmak için yukarı çıktığımda iki hakim ve bir yazı işleri memurunun çalıştıklarını gördüm. İçeri girip hakimlere ek klasörleri ne zaman alabileceğimizi sordum. Hakimler *"tarama makinesinin üç defa bozulduğunu ancak on gün içinde ek klasörleri verebileceklerini"* söylediler. Duruşmanın başladığı günün kararı olan tensip zaptının ne zaman verileceğini sordum. *üzerine çalıştıklarını ancak önümüzdeki hafta karara bağlanacağını söylediler*, bunun üzerine adliyeden ayrıldım. *Mesai bitimi saati olan 17:00 da örneği görülmeyecek şekilde delil durumunda herhangi bir değişiklik olmaksızın yakalanma kararının çıktığını öğrendim*.

Tüm hukuksuzluklara rağmen hala yaşadıklarımın hayal olduğunu düşünüyorum. Henüz ulaşamadığım tensip zaptıyla 102 kişinin tutuklanmasına karar verilmiş ise Türkiye Cumhuriyeti hukuk devleti olmaktan çıkmış,hukuk dışılıkların egemen olduğu bir ülke haline gelmiş demektir.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*YAKALAMA KARARINDA NE YAZIYOR*



23.07.2010 19:34

Balyoz Davası'nda 102 sanık hakkında verilen yakalam kararının yankıları sürüyor. Sanıklardan *üetin Doğan, Dursun üiçek ve Süha Tanyeri*'nin avukatlığını yapan *ülgen Hukuk Bürosu* yakalama kararını (tensip zaptı) aldı ve ilk değerlendirmelerini yaptı.

*İşte o açıklama:*

"Tensip Zaptında müvekkilimiz hakkında dosyaya *yeni bir delil veya bulgunun girdiğine ilişkin hiçbir husus yer almamaktadır*. Bu şartlarda CMK'ya göre yapılan yakalama işlemi hukuka aykırıdır. Zira hakkında tahliye kararı verilmiş olan bir kişi hakkında *yeniden yakalama kararı verilebilmesi için dosyaya yeni bir delil girmiş olması gerekmektedir*.

Mahkemenin kararına gerekçe olarak gösterdiği isnat edilen suçun katalog suçlardan olması hususu da tek başına yakalama tedbiri öngörülmesi için yeterli değildir.

Mahkeme gerekçesine adli kontrol tedbirlerinin yetersiz kalacağı hususunu da eklemiştir. Oysaki bu konuda somut hiçbir olguya işaret etmemiştir. Mahkemenin bu şekilde düşünmesine neden olan somut bir durum da bulunmamaktadır. *Muvazzaf askerler görevlerinin başındadır emekli olanlar da 2. yakalama kararında olduğu gibi yargıya yardımcı olmak ve teslim olmak için hazır beklemektedir*. Bu durumda adli kontrol tedbirlerin yetersiz kalacağını söylemek mümkün değildir.
Verilen karar mutlak suretle hukuka aykırıdır.


*Odatv.com*

*İşte o tensip belgesi:*

**




...

----------


## bozok

*üETİN DOğAN YAKALAMA KARARINI üğRENİNCE ODATV'YE NE YAZDI*



23.07.2010 20:00

Yakalama kararının ardından üetin Doğan dostlarına son mesajını gönderdi. ünümüzdeki pazartesi günü üetin Doğan’ın *“Ateşi ve İhaneti Gördük”* isimli kitabı piyasaya çıkacaktı. Doğan, kitabı piyasaya çıkmadan cezaevine gireceği için kitabının sunumunu Odatv’ye gönderdi.

Doğan mesajında şunu yazdı: *“**Bütün Dostlara Merhaba,* *üzel yetkili Mahkeme tarafından 3. defa tutuklama kararı verildi. Oynanan oyunun son perdesidir bu. Pazartesi günü "Ateşi ve İhaneti Gördük" isimli kitabımın dağıtımına başlanacağını umuyorum. Tekrar görev gereği içeri girerken pazartesi günü yayınlanacak basın bültenini dostlarıma önceden kendim göndereyim dedim.*

*Selam, sevgi ve saygılarımla,* 

*üetin Doğan*


**

*üetin Doğan, kitabının sunuşunu şöyle yapmıştı:* 

TSK’dan emekli olmadan önce, günlük siyasete karışmamaya özen göstererek, yasal platformların dışına taşmadan ülkemizin geleceği, kaderi ile ilgili iç ve dış gelişmelere ilişkin düşüncelerimi açıkça dile getirmede bir an bile duraksamadım. Emekli olduktan sonra da, 2004 yılı başından itibaren Maya Dergisi’inde ülke ve dünya sorunlarına ilişkin görüşlerimi yazmaya başladım. Gerek aktif görevde iken, gerek aktif görevden ayrıldıktan sonraki tutum ve davranışlarım ile yazdığım yazıların bazı çevreleri “gazaba” getirdiğinin farkındaydım. Dostlarım, ülkemizin son sekiz yılda alacakaranlığa sürüklenişinin betimlemesi olarak nitelendirdikleri Maya Dergisi’nde yazdıklarım ile, *Silivri Kampusü’nden gönderdiğim mektupların kitaplaştırılmasını önerdiler.* Elinizdeki kitap bu öneriler sonucu hazırlanmıştır.

Son sekiz yıldır, AKP Yönetimi’nin ülke gündemine taşıdığı konuların özü ve amacı hep ayni kalmıştır. *Adeta “Padişah Efendimiz(!)” ve Osmanlı Sancağı ve simgeleri etrafında kümeleşen gruplar dirilerek, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti ve onun aydınlık bekçilerinden rövanş almak için cihad bayraklarını açmış gibiler*. AKP’nin başında bulunan *RTE* İstanbul Belediye Başkanı seçildiği 1994 yılında, kendisini İstanbul’un İmamı ilan ederek, Belediye Meclisi’nin ilk toplantısını “Fatiha” ile açmaya çalışması, ileride iktidara geldiğinde neler yapabileceğinin işaretini yeterli açıklıkla ortaya koymuştu. Aldıkları son dönemeçte, tökezlenmiş ve direksiyon hakimiyetini kaybetmiş görünseler de, şimdiye kadar katettikleri mesafe hiç de azımsanacak gibi değil.

Dünyamızda hiçbir şey sihirli bir değneğin işareti ile birdenbire olmuyor. Doğada yaşanan felaketler de, insanoğlunun başına gelenler de tarihi bir süreçte oluşan birikimin sonucudur. Olup bitti gibi görünen, bardağı taşıran son su damlası, bıçağın kemiğe dayanmasıdır.

Vücüdunuzu sarmaya başlayan ölümcül bir hastalığın önce ayak sesleri duyulur. Ne var ki, “güzel yurdumun insanı” doğuştan kandırılmaya, kendi kendini kandırmaya yatkın oluşundan olsa gerek, pençesine düşmekte olduğu illetin belirtilerini kendine yakıştıramaz, yada “hayra” yorar. Türk Ulusu’nun kendi içinde filizlenen “melaneti” tanımasının da hayli zaman alması, derin hoşgörü ve iyi niyetinden kaynaklanıyor olmalı.

Diğer taraftan, ülkemize özgü eğrilik yanlısı bazı atasözlerimizin dayanılmaz hafifliği, çoğu insanlarımızın olaylar karşısındaki tutum ve davranışlarının şekillenmesine de etkili olur. Fazla zorlanmadan aklımıza geliveren birkaç atasözünü sıralayıverelim: *Bana dokunmayan yılan bin yaşasın! Devletin malı deniz, yemeyen domuz!*_ Bal tutan parmağını yalar!_ 

*İnsanımız devlet malını yiyeni, parmağını bal ile yalayanı sorgulamağa başladığında sonun başlangıcı yakındır*. Bu sorgulama, soframızdaki aşın kıtlaşması, yılanın zehrinin giderek yakın çevremizi kavurmaya başlaması ile ortaya çıkar. Geleceğe olan güvenin sarsılması ile uyuyan devin huzuru kaçmış, artık ulusça *“gayrık yeter”* diyerek silkelenişimizin vakti gelmiştir.

Bu kitapta yazdıklarım, taşması mukadder kovaya bir damlacık su eklemek için, naif bir çare arayışıdır. *Geçirmekte olduğumuz süreçte “Sarı üküz” söylencesi, Aziz Nesin’in “Ah Biz Eşşekler” türü yazdığı uyarıcı fıkraları yeniden okuma, hatırlama ve hatırlatma zamanıdır.* 

üğrenmenin elbette bir maliyeti vardır. Türk ulusu yaşayarak öğrendiği için Arthur Miller’in dediği gibi, hep gecikme zammı ile öğrenmiştir. Bu süreçte, maddi ve manevi işkence ve baskı altında kalan Türk aydınları daha fazla bedel ödemek zorunda kalmıştır. 

*İşTE O KİTAPTAN üNEMLİ BüLüMLER:*

Bu noktada tehlikeli bir gelişmeden söz etmek istiyorum. Sorun, kurulmak istenen yeni dünya düzeninde ülkemize verilmek istenen rolün yanlışlında. Başlangıçta bu bir vehim gibi görülebilir. Bu nedenle konuyu biraz açmak isterim. Soğuk savaş sonrası, Batıya yönelik öncelikli tehdidin kökten dinci terör olduğu çok doğru bir saptama. Ancak bunun elemine edilebilmesinin, model ılımlı Müslüman Demokrat ülke yaratma ile mümkün olabileceğini sanmak tarihi bir yanılgı. Batılı bazı dostlarımızın bir bölümü, böylesine bir girişimimin doğuracağı olumsuz sonuçların ayırdında değiller. 

Yönetim “iki ileri, bir geri” taktiği ile adım adım bilinen hedeflerine yaklaşma çabasında. Cumhuriyetimiz içeriden ve dışarıdan kuşatılmış durumda... Buna karşılık gösterilen tepkiler çok cılız kalıyor. İşte bu ortamda ne yapmalı sorusuna yanıt ararken atacağımız ilk adım, laik demokratik cumhuriyete yürekten inanların,onu korumayı ödev bilenlerin, aralarındaki kısır çatışmaları, detayda göze batan nüansları bir tarafa bırakmak olmalıdır.* Yönetimin attığı her olumsuz adıma, tepkiyi önce kendimiz gösterelim. Başka kişi ve kurumlardan tepki beklentisi bizi suskunluğa sürüklemesin. Bilelim ki mevcut yönetimin mahalli seçimlerde daha fazla zemin kazanması, bazı çevreleri daha da cesaretlendirecektir. (Ne Yapmalı? 05.01.2004)*

*+++++++++*

*Yürütmeğe çalıştığınız Kıbrıs Politikanızın “kırmızı çizgilerini” açıklıkla ortaya koyun. Bu suretle hiç kimse olmayacak“beklentiler” içerisine girmesin. Politikanız şeffaf olsun, kamuoyu ile politikanızı paylaşın. üok iyi bilinmelidir ki; politikanızın ulusallığı ancak arkasında Türk Halkı’nın bulunması ile sağlanabilir. Bu da zaaf değil, size güç kazandırır. Kıbrıs’a ilişkin en büyük ayıbımızın, bir büyük şehrin mahallesi kadar nüfusa sahip Ada’daki Türk Toplumunu, kendi ayakları üzerine kaldıramamış, onları Güney’in de gıpta ile bakacağı bir refah toplumu haline getirememiş olmamızdır. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin ve KKTC’nin bekasının, her şeyden önce, yurttaşlarının devletlerine olan “gönülden bağlılığı”ile sağlanabileceğini unutmayın!* *(Kıbrıs üzerine Düşünceler 25.02.2004)*

*++++++++++*

*Bir Toplantıdan Notlar*:_“Politikacı ve diplomat değil, asker olmamın avantajını kullanarak; düşüncelerimi sizlere çok net bir şekilde ifade edeceğim. Bundan alınmamanızı dilerim. Saddam’ın devrilmesini, yerine demokratik bir yönetimin gelmesini istediğinizi söylüyorsunuz. Teorik olarak; demokrasi ile yönetilen ülkelerin daha barışçı ve daha güvenli oldukları gerçek. Keşke dünyadaki otokratik ve teokratik rejimler ortadan kalkabilse. ülkemizde Saddam’ı kahraman sayan,seven bir kimse bulmakta çok zorlanırsınız. ünemli olan Saddam sonrası ne olacağıdır. Elimizde bir ülkeye demokrasi getirecek sihirli bir değnek yok! Demokrasi bir ülkede, sosyal-kültürel evrimin sonunda yerleşebilir. Zaman alıcı tarihi bir süreçtir. Bölgede Türkiye ve İsrail dışında demokrasi ile idare edilen bir ülke yok! Sonra durun bakalım, kurtardığınız Kuweyt’e demokrasi getirebildiniz mi? Sıkı fıkı ilişkiler içerisinde olduğunuz Suudi Arabistan’da, ürdün’de,Mısır’da demokrasi var mı? Demek sorun demokrasi değil; sorun, bölgenin istikrarı ve bölge istikrarına oluşabilecek tehditlerin bertaraf edilmesidir. Saddam’ın bölgeye tehdit oluşturabilecek bir potansiyeli kalmadığını hepimiz biliyoruz. şimdi, bizi rahatsız eden başka bir konuya değinmek isterim. Batı Kamu oyunun zihinlerinde “ezilmiş” bir Kürt Halkı imajının var olduğunu gözlüyoruz. Türkiye dışında bu imajın haklı gerekçelerini bulabilirsiniz. Ama Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti bir ulus devlettir. Atatürk’ün değişiyle, “T.C. Devleti’ni kuran Türkiye Halkına Türk Ulusu denir.” Kısacası Türk sözü etnik bir referans veya bir kan bağını değil, yurttaşlık bağını simgeler. Kürtler ülkemizdeki diğer etnik kökenli yurttaşlarımızla eşit haklara sahiptir. Bu konuyu merak edenler; devlet yönetiminde,parlamentoda, Silahlı Kuvvetlerimizin en üst kademelerinde, etnik kökeni itibariyle Kürt olanları araştırmaya kalkıştıklarında, çok şaşıracaklarından eminim. Zaho’da(Kuzey Irak) bir Askeri Koordinasyon Merkezi (MCC) var. Bu merkezde görev alan Amerikan,İngiliz,Fransız görevliler “Ezilmiş Kürt Halkı” imajının etkisiyle mi,yoksa başka hesaplardan dolayı mı, özel misyonerlik görevine soyunmuş görünüyorlar. Kürtlerde bağımsızlık istek ve eylemlerini körüklüyorlar. Türkiye ile gerçekte akrabamız olan Kuzey Irak’taki Kürtlerin arası giderek açılıyor ve bize önemli bir güvenlik sorunu yaratıyor. Kürtlerde bağımsızlık düşüncesinin güçlenerek eyleme dönüşmesinin sonuçlarının, başta Kürtler olmak üzere kimseye yararı dokumayacağını sanırım. Bugün Saddam’a karşı olan Arap ülkeleri ve Irak içerisindeki muhalif grupların, bir santim Arap Toprağının başka bir ülkeye verilmesini kabul etmeyecekleri bilinmelidir. Bu konuda zorlama, Filistin sorununa benzer sorunlar yaratacağından hiç kimsenin kuşkusu olmamalıdır. Böyle bir oldu bittiye Türkiye de seyirci kalmayacak, beklediğinizin üzerinde tepki gösterecektir. Bu gün, PKK’yı destekleyen Suriye ve İran’ın dahi Kürtlerin bağımsız bir devlet kurmalarını kabul edeceklerini sanmak,geçek dışı bir varsayım olur.”_*(YakınTarihimizden* N*otlar 25.04.2004)*

*+++++++++++*

Dışarıdan dayatmalarla gelen özümlenmemiş düzenlemelerin, “kerhen” yaşama geçirilmeğe çalışılmasının , sorunlarımızı çözmeğe yetmeyeceğini bilmeliyiz. “İnsan haklarının” evrensel niteliği, bu konuda ortaya çıkan sorunların uluslararası platformlarda tartışılmasına doğal olarak imkan vermektedir. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti de, bu konudaki uluslararası anlaşmalara imza atmıştır. Bizim ayıbımız,başlangıçtan itibaren bu kutsal kavrama adeta bir “polis devleti” yaklaşımıyla, soğuk, kuşkulu ve mesafeli duruşumuzdur. Bu mesafeli duruş, ülkemizde en çok “mikro milliyetçilerin” işine yaramış, kurulan insan hakları derneklerinde meydan, ne yazık ki büyük ölçüde bu kişilerce doldurulmuştur.

Sonuç olarak, AB’ye ilişkin beklentilerimizi gerçekçi bir zemine oturtma zamanı gelmiştir. Bizler, AB olsun veya olmasın, bütün kurum ve kuruluşları ile çağdaş bir toplum, çağdaş bir ülke yaratmak zorundayız. Dış güçlerin mandaterliğini ve eşikte ebediyen bekletilmeyi kabul etmiyorsak,kendi evimizi ve bahçemizi kendimiz düzene sokmak zorundayız. Başlangıç noktamız, eksikliklerimizi bilerek,ulusça paylaşabileceğimiz çağdaş bir vizyon yaratmak olmalıdır. Böylesine bir yaklaşım,kapılarımızı dış dünyaya kapama anlamında algılanmamalıdır. Sorunumuz AB’ye alternatifler aramak değil,elimizdeki bütün olanakları değerlendirebilmektir. Bu değerlendirmede, kendi gücünün farkında olan başardıkları ile özgüvenini tazelemiş bir ulusun, kendi topraklarında sıfatı ne olursa olsun yabancı “komiserlere” teftiş edasıyla dolanma fırsatı vermeyeceği kuşkusuzdur. Bu bağlamda ulusal birlik bütünlük ve yaşamsal çıkarlarımızın pazarlık konusu yapılması da söz konusu olmayacaktır. Dıştan dayatmaların yerini “eşitler” arasında diyalog almalıdır. üağdaş bir toplumda demokrasi ayıplarına, insan hakları ihlallerine yer yoktur. Binlerce yıllık Anadolu kültürünün mirasına sahip Türk Ulusu’nun sosyal kültürel ve ekonomik alanlarda büyük atılımlar gerçekleştirebilme yetisinde olduğuna yürekten inanmalıyız. *(Avrupa Birliği-Türkiye-Irak 15.102004)*

*++++++++++*

İnsanlık tarihini oluşturan olaylar bir bakıma, “karanlık” ve “aydınlığın” kıyasıya çatışmasıdır. Toplumsal birikim ve bilinç düzeyinin yeterli olmadığı veya silah gücüyle baskı altında tutulabildiği hallerde, egemen güç karanlıktır. Toplumsal birikim ve bilinç düzeyini, başta ekonomik olmak üzere toplumsal gelişim ve ilişkiler belirler. Bu nedenle toplumlar, aynı zaman kesitinde farklı çağları yaşarlar. Günümüzün dünyasında farklı çağları yaşayan, yaşamaya zorlanan ülkelerin, halkların varlığı, günümüzdeki “kavganın”temel nedenini oluşturmaktadır.

Tarihi süreç içerisinde toplumsal dönüşüm ve değişimleri çoğu kez iç ve dış dinamiklerin şekillendirdiği bir başkaldırma tetikler. Başkaldırmaların “devrime” dönüşmesi, başkaldırının rasyonelliğine ve döneme damgasını vurabilecek çapta, mesajı olan bir liderin “zuhuruna” bağlıdır. Toplumsal birikim ve bilinç düzeyindeki olası eksikliği, “liderin” deha ve karizması giderir. Birinci Cihan Savaşının sonunda toplumsal birikim ve bilinç düzeyi yeterince gelişmemiş, savaş yorgunu bir toplumda “aydınlanma devrimini” başlatmak ve sürdürmek hiçte kolay olmamıştır.

Kurtuluş Savaşında, toplumumuzdaki yabancılara direnme ve bağımsız yaşama tutkusu, toplumun her kesiminden insanları, elde kalan son vatan toprağını kurtarma amacıyla Mustafa Kemal’in çevresinde birleştirmiştir. Ancak sıra köklü devrimlerle çağdaş bir toplum yaratma projesine geldiğinde, her kesimde duraksama ve direnç ortaya çıkmıştır. Karşı devrimcilerin dirençleri, Türk Ulusu ve Ordusunun gönlünde “Kurtarıcısına” ve “Başkomutanına” karşı duyduğu engin sevgi ve güvenin sağladığı otorite ile kırılmıştır. Gerçek anlamda “Anadolu İhtilali” Mustafa Kemal ve onun etrafında kenetlenmiş bir avuç insanın eseridir.

üğretim Birliği Yasasının kabulü ile dini kişi ve kurumların devleti yönetme, etkileme ve şekillendirme olanakları ellerinden alınarak, dogmalardan arındırılmış “özgür insan” temeline dayalı çağdaş,demokratik,laik bir ulus yaratmanın yolu açılmıştır. Diğer taraftan iki başlı eğitime son verilmesi, ulusal birlik ve beraberliğin, ulusal özgüvenin, pekişmesine de olanak sağlanmıştır. Bütün bu kazanımlardan sonra, nasıl oldu da geriye dönüş için çabalayanlar bunca mesafe kazanabildi? Suçu dışarıda aramak, “yeşil kuşak oluşturma projesi” ile bağlantı kurmak,sanırım kolaycı bir yaklaşım olur. 

Elbette dış konjonktürün etkileri yadsınamaz. Ancak asıl sorunu, demokrasiye geçişin ön koşullarının yeterince hazırlanamamasında, Halk Partisinin gerçek anlamda halkın partisi olamamasında aramak gerekir. *(Bir Yıldönümünün Anımsattıkları,03.03.2005)*

*++++++++++++*

şansın payı olsa da, TSK'de bir yerlere gelmek, en tepeye tırmanmak çok zordur. Ancak asıl zorluk, ulaşılan rütbe ve makamın itibarını, ko­muta etme yetisini koruyabilmektir. Bulunulan rütbe ve makamın sorum­luluklarını yerine getirmede gösterilen her türlü zaaf ve yapılan gaflar, sahiplenilen itibarın süratle kayıp gitmesine yol açar. Hele hele "kurumun tarihi misyonuna" pek uyuşmayan kişisel görüş ve inançlar söz ko­nusu olduğunda, işler daha da zorlaşır. Bunun nedeni, çağdaşlığı kuşkulu kişi ve kurumlarla "şiirsel" bir uyum gayretkeşliği içinde "hocam" muhabbetlerine girilmesinin kaçınılmaz olmasıdır. (Türk Ordusu’da Y8eni Dönem ve beklentiler, 10.09.2006)

Teorik olarak bir ülked demokratik düzenin vazgeçilmez unsurları, ülke yönetimine farklı çözüm önerileri üreten siyasal partilerdir. Geçek anlamda "katılımcı" demokratik bir düzenin kurulabilmesi ve yaşatılabilmesi için ise; siyasal partilerde parti içi demokrasinin varlığı gerekir. Parti içinde demokrasi olmadan partilerin iç dinamiklerinin "gelişim ve değişimi" yaratabilme yeteneğine sahip olabilmeleri bek­lenemez. Gelişim ve değişimin olmadığı nesnelerin eninde sonunda "bitkisel hayata" girmeleri kaçınılmazdır.

Demokrasinin yaşaması, özgür nefes alabileceği "laik devlet" düzeni ile sağlanabilir. Laik düzeninin aşındırılması, demokrasiyi adım adım teokrasiye götürür. Bu aşındırma laikliğin sadece din ve vicdan özgürlüğü olarak kabulü ile başlar. Sonunda demokrasi gibi din ve vic­dan özgürlüğü ile beraber her türlü hoşgörü de yok olur.

Demokrasi ve terör ayni topraklarda birlikte serpilip gelişemez. Terörün kol gezdiği topraklarda halkın hür iradesi ve demokratik seçimler söz konusu olamaz. Halkın iradesinin tasallut altında olduğu yörelerde tasallut edenin sözü ve iradesi geçerlidir. (DEMOKRASİ ve TERüR üZERİNE DüşüNCELER-02.07.2007)

+++++++++++

İktidar kurduğu düzeni korumak ve daha da kökleştirmek için, ülkemizi ve duruşlarından rahatsızlık duyduğu, tehlike sezdiği insanlarımızın hayatını cehenneme çevirmeye başarmıştır. Elbette bu ortamı yaratanlar, buna çanak tutanlar bir gün Yüce Türk Adaleti önünde hesap vereceklerdir.

ülkemizi sarmalayan sanal alacakaranlık kuşağını yaratanların asıl amaçları, bizleri kapana sıkışmış umarsız insancıklara dönüştürerek teslim almaktır. Kendi hedef, yaşam tarzı ve inançlarına uymamakta direnenleri sindirerek teslim almanın birinci basamağı, insanların birbirlerine ve geleceğe olan güven ve inançlarını sarsmak, ulusça güvenilen dağlara kar yağdırmaktır. şaşmaz bir şekilde bu hedefe doğru yelken açan iktidar, *“çevrecilerin daniskalığına”* soyunan Kaptını ile nefes aldığımız havayı gerçekten *“kurşun gibi”* ağırlaştırmayı başarabilmiştir.*(Hava Kurşun Gibi Ağır 22.09.2008)*

*29 Mart 2009 günü Mahalli seçimlerin ardından yapılan yorumdan bir kaç satır:*

Halkımızın siyasi partilere seçimden seçime verdiği oylardaki değişim, “Necip Milletimizin” siyasi tercihinde bir “kemikleşme” olmadığının kanıtıdır. üantada keklik seçmenin “kıtlaşması”, demokrasimizin geleceği açısından bir güvencesidir.

Halkın siyasi tercihini etkileyen temel faktör; iş, aş ve geleceğe olan güven kaygısı olmuştur.

Halkımıza güven verenler, gölgesi ile kavga eden çığırtkan politikacıdan çok,dürüstlüğü, alçakgönüllüğü ve vakur tavrıyla öne çıkabilenlerdir. Bu bağlamda, *Sayın Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu* ve Sayın Gürsel Tekin’inin halkın her kesiminden yakın ilgi ve destek görmesi, doğru okunmalıdır.

Seçim sonuç­larını başta Ana Muhalefet olmak üzere, bütün muhalefet partilerinin de doğru okuması gerektiğine inanıyorum. Bu sonuçlardan bir zafer değil, bir "görev" çıkmıştır. Ana Muhalefet Partisine düşen görev; İktidara gerçek bir alternatif oluşturma niyetindeyse, tepeden tırnağa kadar kendi bünyesinde, ulusumuzun beklentileri doğrultusunda bir değişimi tetik-lemesidir. Ana Muhalefet Partisinin başında saygın bir lider bulunmak­tadır. Partisinin başında "Onursal Başkan" olarak kalmayı haketmiştir. Değişim için gerekli özveride bulunarak, partisinin açılımını engelleyen zincirleri kendi eliyle kıracağına inanmak istiyorum. *(Pandora’nın Kutusu Yeniden Aşılırken, 01.04.2009)*

*+++++++++++*

Terör örgütlerinin yaşamını sürdürebilmesi dış ve iç desteğin varlığına bağlıdır. Dış desteğin en büyük bölümünün Kuzey Irak’tan ülkemize kanalize edildiği sır değildir. PKK’nın dostları, örgütün Kuzey Irak’taki yaşam alanını, başka bir denklem, başka bir hesap uğruna kerhen de olsa kapatmak zorunluluğu ile karşı karşıyadır. Geriye kalan bunun suhuletle yapılmasıdır. 

AKP Yönetiminin yüzüne, gözüne bulaştırdığı *“açılım”,* sorunu başka bir boyuta taşımıştır. Gerek Amerika’da ve gerekse başta Irak’da olmak üzere Ortadoğu’daki gelişmelerin PKK’ya hızla yalnızlaştırmaya bıraktığı bir dönemde, *“açılım”* adına atılan ve atılacağı beklenen adımlar, terör örgütüne, sempatizanlarına bir *“can suyu”* yerine geçmiştir.

AKP Yönetimi ne olduğu belirsiz bir açılımla ülkemizi kaosa sürüklerken, terör örgütü ve yandaşlarının bölge halkının temsilcileri oldukları yolundaki savları, dünya kamuoyunda kabul görmeye başlamış; başka bir deyişle, PKK terör örgütünün ve yandaşlarının meşruluk sağlayıcı bir zemin oluşturmasına çanak tutulmuştur. Kanlı katilller kadar, katilere cesaret verenlerin de akan kanda vebali olduğu bilinmelidir. Aczin, aymazlığın ülke bütünlüğüne kasteden teröristlere cesaret verdiğini, yüreklendirdiğinini ne zaman öğreneceğiz?*(Vehbi’nin Kerrakesi Sıyrıldı Sıyrılacak AKP’nin Feracesi, 18.12.2009)* 

*+++++++++++*

Bu notları yazış nedenim, tarihe bir not düşmek, toplumumuzun götürülmek istenen istikameti konusunda kamuoyuna uyarıda bulunmak içindir. Görebildiğim kadarı ile toplumumuzun bir bölümü oynanan oyun çerçevesini hala anlayamamakta, hiçbir devirde eksikliği hissedilmeyen düzenin işbirlikçileri ise, gelişmelere alkış tutmaya devam etmektedir.
“Ateş olmayan yerden duman tütmez!” söylemi bağlamında, yurttaşlarımızın bir bölümü zihin karışıklığı içinde, neyin doğru olduğu ve ne yapılması gerektiği konularında kararsız kalmıştır.

Bu zihin karışıklığının giderilebilmesinin yolu, ateşi çıkaranların da, dumanı tüttürenlerin de, belirli amaçlara hizmet için kiralanmış “kundakçılar” olduğunu gösterebilmektir. Bu amaçla kaleme aldığım bu notları sabırla okumanızı ve okutmanızı dilerim. *“İş adalete intikal etti, karışmayalım, bekleyelim”* sözleri kulağa “hoş” gelebilir ama Türkiye’nin bugünkü koşullarında “boş” bir laftan ibarettir. (Silivri'den Mektup-1, 15.02.2010)

++++++++++

Sayın Bayraktar; Sorgulamam esnasında bir vesile ile size yukarılardan davaya ilişkin _“Sen gençsin, sen bunları tanımazsın ha!”_ yolunda telkinlerde bulunulduğunu üç avukatım yanımdayken ifade etmiş, telkinlerde bulunanlara karşı da _“üç çocuğum var, ben vicdanımın sesini dinlerim”_ yolunda cevap verdiğinizi söylemiştiniz. Yukarıdaki soruma yanıt verirken de vicdanınızın sesini dinlemenizi bekliyorum.

Bu vesileyle, Sayın Bayraktar, davaya ilişkin hangi siyasinin size telkinde bulunduğunu da açıklığa kavuşturmanız uygun olacaktır. Size telkinde bulunan siyasi, hakkımızda tahliye kararı veren Sayın Hakim Oktay KUBAN için _“çetenin hakimi”_ yakıştırmasını yapan Bakan olabilir mi?

Eminim ki, Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nde 2007 senesinden beri (elbette daha önceki yıllardan beri de olabilir) görev yapan önyargısız, vicdanının sesini dinleyen hakim ve savcılar vardır ve bunlardan bir bölümü mutlaka Beşiktaş Adliyesi’ne taşınan dava konusu _“evrakı metruke”_den haberdardır.* (Mektup-4, 05.05.2010)*

*+*++++*+*++++

Bu yazı, bir başkaldırış olarak kaleme aldığım bu mektup, tutukluğumun 100ncü gününe denk geliyor. Benden ve arkadaşlarımdan 100’er gün çalan bu haksızlığa ve zalimliğe “başkaldırmayacağım” da neye başkaldıracağım?
Mektup yazmaya devam edişim, yargının siyasi iktidar tarafından ne ölçüde kuşatılmış olduğu konusunda kamuoyundaki bilgi eksikliğinin giderilmesine katkı sağlamak ve tarihe *“ibretlik”* bir not düşmek amacına yöneliktir. Açıklamalarım *“100 Uzun günün”* bilançosunu çıkarma, hesabını sormaya yönelik olduğu için biraz uzun olacak. Sabrınızı taşırmamak için zorunlu olmadıkça önceki mektuplarımda yer alan hususların yinelenmesinden kaçınacağım. Lütfen bu mektubu sabırla okuyun, çoğaltın ve dostlarınızın, bizim ulaşamayacaklarımızın okumalarına olanak tanıyın. Silivri Kampusu’nda zorunlu ikamete mecbur edilenlerin davasının aynı zamanda, Türkiye’nin “gelecek” davası olduğu bilinsin!

Burada yatanların davalarının adı üstünde “özel görevli” mahkemelerce nasıl bakıldığını, özel seçilmişliği aşikar hakimlerin çoğunluğunun, önlerindeki dava dosyalarını yeterince okumadan, incelemeden önyargılı olarak “klişe” kararlara nasıl imza atabildiklerini *HAYRET ve de DEHşETLE* görün! Bu hukukla hiçbir ilişiği bulunmayan kararların sonuçlarına katlanmak zorunda kalanların ruh halini, isyanını anlamaya çalışın! *(Mektup-5, 08.06.2010)*


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*KOMUTANLAR "KAüAK" MI*



23.07.2010 21:11

Balyoz Davası’nın sanıklarından aralarında emekli ve muvazaf 102 asker hakkında bugün akşam saatlerinde yakalama emri çıktı. Mesai saatinin bitimine yakın tensip belgesiyle çıkarılan yakalama kararı hukukçular arasında tartışmaya neden oldu.

Yakalama emri, soruşturma sırasında ya da kovuşturma sırasında veriliyor. 

Soruşturma sırasında verilen yakalama emri CMK’nın 98. maddesinin 1. fıkrasına, *kovuşturma sırasında verilen yakalama emri ise CMK’nın 98. maddesinin 3. fıkrasına dayandırılıyor.*

CMK’nın 98. maddesinin 3. fıkrası şöyle yazıyor: *“Kovuşturma evresinde sanık “kaçak” ise, mahkeme veya hakim resen veya C. Savcısının talebi üzerine yakalama emri düzenleyebilir”.*

Kısacası tensip zaptı ile yakalama kararının verilebilmesi için sanığın *“kaçak”* olması gerekiyor.

Peki kimler kaçaktır? 

*“Kaçak” olmanın tanımını CMK’nın 247. maddenin 1. fıkrası tanımlıyor. Buna göre:* 

“Hakkındaki kovuşturmanın sonuçsuz kalmasını sağlamak amacıyla yurt içinde saklanan veya yabancı ülkede bulunan ve bu nedenle mahkeme tarafından kendisine ulaşılamayan kişiye kaçak denir.”

Balyoz Davası’nda hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan emekli ve muvazaf komutanlar yukarıdaki *“kaçak” tanımına uymuyor.* Sorguya çağrıldığı halde gitmeyen, mahkemelere katılmayan kişiler bu kaçak tanımına göre muameleye maruz kalıyor. 

Komutanlar yurtiçinde saklanmıyor ya da yurtdışına kaçmıyor. Hatta komutanlar bundan önceki örneklerde görüldüğü gibi çağrıldıkları soruşturmaya ve mahkemelere mutlaka katılıyor.

Bu durum akşam saatlerinde verilen kararın hukuka uygun olmadığını gösteriyor.

*Odatv.com

*

----------


## bozok

*ASKERİ şURAYA DARBE Mİ YAPILIYOR*



23.07.2010 21:37

Yüksek Askeri şura Toplantısı’na günler kala komutanlar hakkında verilen yakalama kararı, “YAş’a müdahale mi edilmeye çalışılıyor” sorusunu gündeme getirdi. Konu üzerine açıklama yapan Avukat Vural Ergül, yakalama kararının YAş olduğunu iddia etti.

*Vural Ergül konuyu şöyle yorumladı:*

Balyoz davasında tensip kararı ile birlikte verilen 102 sanığın yeniden tutuklanması kararının gerekçesini, tensibin 4. Sayfasında ki 11. Madde açıkça ortaya koyuyor.

Tensibin 4. sayfasındaki 11. madde şöyle:

*“Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na iddianamedeki ismi geçen sanıklar ve haklarında yakalama kararı çıkarılan sanıklar hakkında kamu davası açıldığı ve yakalama kararı çıkarıldığı hususunda bilgi müzekkeresi yazılarak faxlanmasına”*

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı açıklamada bulundu. Yüksek Askeri şura’da, *Balyoz Davası sanıklarının durumunun terfiye engel oluşturmayacağı* sinyali verilince, apar topar 102 sanık isme tutuklama çıkartıldı. *Faks ile durum Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na bildirildi ki, haftaya başlanılacak olan yüksek askeri şura toplantısında terfiisi engellenilmek istenilen subayların terfisinin mutlaka önüne geçilsin!* 

Hukuk fakültesinden mezun hiç bir "hukukçu" elini vicdanına, namusuna koyduğunda, bir tedbir olan tutuklama kararını, çağrıldığında kendiliğinden gelip teslim olan hiç birisi *kaçmak yerine, kovsanız uğradığı haksızlığın hesabını sormadan bir adım öteye gitmeyecek bu şahısların tutuklanmasına karar vermez!* 

1. Ergenekon davasında, üç yandaş hakim, üç de yandaş savcı bulduğunuzda bir darbe ile elde etmek istediğiniz sonuçların tamamını elde edebilirsiniz! üyle de oldu demiştim! Bu sözlerimden ötürü yargılanıyorum. Ama bakın ne kadar isabetle doğru bir söz söylemişim! 

Tüm olup bitenler ancak bir darbe ortamında olabilecek hukuksuzluklar!

*Tüm olup bitenler alenen faşizm!*

Nerede AHİM kriterleri? 

Nerede hukuk devletinin temel ilkeleri?

şimdi anladınız mı hukuk demokrasisinin kıymetini, faşizm tehdidini!

Ama hukuka olan inancı elden bırakmamalı!

Hukuk bir gün herkese lazım olacak! 


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BALYOZ TUTUKLAMALARINDA "üKüZ" şİFRELERİ*



23.07.2010 23:10

Balyoz Davası’nda 102 emekli ve muvazaf hakkında tutuklama kararı çıkmasının ardından soruşturmanın 1 numaralı sanığı üetin Doğan’ın verdiği *“sarı öküz”* mesajı ilginç bir tartışmayı ortaya çıkardı.

*Askerler hakkında bir süredir devam eden kovuşturma sürecinde popüler olan sarı öküz hikayesini önce anlatalım sonra askerler arasında konuşulan hikayenin kodlarını çözelim*:

“Otlakların birinde bir öküz sürüsü yaşarmış. üevredeki aslan sürüsünün de gözü öküzlerdeymiş. Ancak, öküzler saldırı anında bir araya geldiği zaman, aslanların yapacak bir şeyi kalmazmış. Bu yüzden küçük hayvanlarla beslenmek zorunda kalan aslanlar, iyi beslenememeye başlayınca bir çare düşünmüşler. Topal aslan yanına bir iki aslanı da alarak, beyaz bayrak çekmiş ve öküz sürüsüne yanaşmış.

Topal Aslan, öküzlerin lideri Boz üküz ve yanındakilere tatlı dille konuşmaya başlamış:

*’Saygıdeğer öküz efendiler. Bugün buraya sizden özür dilemeye geldik. Biliyorum bugüne kadar sizlere zarar verdik. Ama inanın ki, bunların hiçbirini isteyerek yapmadık. Bütün suç hep o Sarı üküz''de. Onun rengi sizinkilerden farklı ve bizim de gözümüzü kamaştırıyor, aklımızı başımızdan alıyor. Biz de barışseverliğimizi unutuyor ve saldırganlaşıyoruz. Sizle bir sorunumuz yok. Verin onu bize, siz kurtulun, yine barış içinde yaşayalım.’*

Boz üküz ve heyeti bu sözler üzerine aralarında tartışmış ve teklifi haklı bularak, *Sarı üküz''ü vermişler aslanlara.* Bir tek *Benekli üküz* karşı çıkmış ama kimseye derdini anlatamamış. Bir süre sonra aslanlar yine aynı yöntemle gelip, bu kez *Uzun Kuyruk''u* istemişler:

’Gördünüz mü ne kadar barış severiz. Sizi de kararınızdan dolayı kutlarız. Ancak, şu sizin *Uzun Kuyruk var ya, kuyruğunu salladıkça nereden baksak görünüyor ve aklımızı başımızdan alıyor. Size saldırmamak için kendimizi zor tutuyoruz. Oysa sizler normal kuyruklusunuz. Verin onu bize, bu konuyu kapatıp, barış içinde yaşamaya devam edelim.’*

*Boz üküz ve heyeti, Uzun Kuyruk’u* teslim etmiş, yine *Benekli üküz* karşı çıkmış. Uzun Kuyruk, aslanların pençesi altında can vermiş.Bu olay sürekli tekrarlanmış, her seferinde farklı bahanelerle. *Sonunda öküzler zayıflamış, aslanlar küstahlaşmış*. Artık, hiçbir bahane ileri sürmeden, doğrudan müdahaleye ederek, *"Verin bize şunu, yoksa karışmayız"* demeye başlamışlar.

*Birer birer aslanların pençesinde can verirken, Boz üküz ve birkaç öküz kalmış geride*. İçlerinden biri liderlerine, "Ne oldu bize, nerede kaybettik biz bu savaşı? Oysa, vaktiyle ne kadar güçlüydük" diye sormuş.
Boz üküz, Benekli üküz''ün sözlerini hatırlayarak, gözleri nemli "*Biz*" demiş, *"Sarı üküz'ü hiç vermeyecektik".*

*ALBAY üüOK'UN ANISI

*İşte son dönem askerler arasında sıkça anlatılan bu hikayeyle ilgili *bir anısını* TSK içinde cemaat yapılanmasını soruşturan ve “çürük raporları veren bir çete” nin üyesi olduğu gerekçesiyle tutuklu bulunan *Albay Zeki üçok’un avukatı Serkan Günel Odatv’ye anlattı.*

üçok, avukat Serkan Günel’e son görüşmelerinde şunları söyledi: “Sarı üküz hikayesini bilir misin? Bizim durumumuz biraz o hikayeye benziyor. *Sarı üküz, Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi’dir*. *Genç teğmeni almaya geldiklerinde ben Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’la konuştum ve ona ‘üelebi’nin askeri mahkemede yargılanması gerektiğini, bu şekilde askerleri birer birer götürebileceklerini*’ anlattım. Ancak Sayın Başbuğ, sürece bağlı kalmayı tercih etti. Sonunda süreç ona kadar geldi. Ben kendimi o hikayedeki *‘benekli öküz’* olarak görüyorum.”

İşte Albay Zeki üçok’la ilgili Serkan Günel’in anısı bu şekilde.

Elbette çok konuşulan bu hikayede Albay üçok, boz öküzü ve topal aslanı açıklamadı.

*Ancak “boz öküz ile topal aslanın ilk mutabakatının Dolmabahçe’de yapıldığı” konuya dair en çok yapılan espri.*


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BU FOTOğRAFTA İLKER BAşBUğ'A KOMPLO GİZLİ*



24.07.2010 00:58

Hasan Lala ile Murat Başbuğ’un 2007 yılında arkadaş olduğundan söz etmiştik. 

9 Nisan 2009 günü İstanbul Emniyeti bir operasyon düzenledi.

Operasyon’da PKK’ya dağ kadrosu sağlayan 3 kişi gözaltına alındı. 

*Gözaltına alınan isimler Hasan Lala, Hacer Nar ve Yılmaz Ayyıldız idi.* 

İstanbul Emniyeti bu soruşturmayı aslında bir buçuk yıldır yürütüyordu. Takip edilen isimler Hacer Nar ve Yılmaz Ayyıldız idi.

Ancak *son gün* soruşturmaya Hasan Lala’nın adı da girdi. 

Nasıl mı?

*BİR GüN üNCE İHBAR*
9 Nisan’da operasyona hazırlanan polis, bundan bir gün önce yani *8 Nisan 2009* tarihinde bir mail aldı. Mailde şunlar yazıyordu: “Bu milletin birliğine ve bu ülkenin bütünlüğüne inandığım için bu ihbarda bulunmak istiyorum. 

Aksaray'da 'Barış Anneleri' olarak bilinen yerde kalan buranın sorumlusu Melike ve onun arkadaşı Yılmaz Ayyıldız PKK'nin dağ kadrosuna adam gönderiyor. Melike dağdan geldi. İlk geldiğinde *05325508812 nolu telefonu kullanan Burhan isimli adamın evinde kalmış, bu Burhan denen adam çocukları kandırarak Melike ve Yılmaz'a gönderiyor, onlarda dağa gönderiyor eylem yapmak için. Dağdan gelen teröristlerin Burhan'ın yanında kalıyor. Yakın zamanda büyük bir bombalı eylem yapacaklarını duydum. Bu adamları bir an önce yakalayı*n” (Hasan Lala'ya tanıyanların Burhan diye hitap ettiğini daha önceki yazıda söylemiştim-BT)

Ergenekon soruşturmalarında kaynağı belirsiz maillerle yapılan ihbar maillerine alışmıştık. Bu seferde ihbar aynı yolla gerçekleşiyordu.

Polis aynı gün söz konusu numarayı kullanan *Hasan Lala*’nın adresine ulaştı. 9 Nisan 2009 günü sözkonusu ihbar nedeniyle Lala gözaltına alındı. Evi basıldı. üzel eşyalarına el konuldu.

*YAZILMAYAN AYRINTILAR*

Burada yaşanan gelişmeleri şöyle özetleyelim:

*1*. Bir buçuk yıl süren soruşturmaya Hasan Lala, bir ihbar maili ile son gün dahil edildi. 

*2.* Bu şüpheli durum sanki birileri tarafından Hasan Lala soruşturmaya *özellikle dahil edilmeye çalışıldı* izlenimi uyandırıyordu.

*3.* Hasan Lala, gözaltında diğer gözaltına alınan Hacer Nar ve Yılmaz Ayyıldız’ı tanımadığını söylüyordu. Diğer sanıklarda ısrarla Lala’yı hayatlarında görmediklerini söylüyordu. Emniyette aynı odaya getirildiklerinde *Hacer Nar, Lala’yı memur zannederek oturmak için izin istiyordu.*

*4.* Soruşturmada artık görmeye alışkın olduğumuz şekilde *10 bin sayfaya yakın telefon dinlemesi* vardı. Ancak* bir tane bile Lala’nın diğer sanıklar ile yaptığı konuşma yoktu.*

*5.* Haberlerde geçen ve örgüt silahı olarak lanse edilen Hasan Lala'ya ait Glock marka silah, *bir örgüt silahı değil, ruhsatlı bir silahtı.* Silah eski bir polisten satın alınmıştı. Ruhsatlı bir silah ile örgüt eylemi yapmak imkansızdı. Silahı polislere Lala kendi elleriyle teslim etmişti.

*6.* Ergenekon Davası’nda olduğu gibi bilgisayar belgeleri davada önemli rol oynuyordu. Lala’nın bilgisayarında bulunan ve örgüt belgesi olarak açıklanan dosyalar *hemen herkesin PKK’ya yakın internet sitelerine girerek internetten indirebileceği dosyalardı*. (Odatv’de PKK hakkında yaptığımız haberlerde biz de aynı sitelere giriyoruz)

*7.* Ancak Lala bu sitelere girdiğini de kabul etmiyordu. Hatta bir dosyanın indirildiği tarihte Lala, *Alman Hastanesi’nde tedavi gördüğünü gösteren delili de mahkeme heyetine sundu.*

*8.* Ergenekon Davası’nda alışık olduğumuz şekilde bilgisayarlara el konulurken *yedekleme yapılmamıştı.* Bu uygulama sıkça dile getirildiği gibi hukuka aykırı idi. Yani dosyalar bilgisayarlara sonradan eklenmiş de olabilirdi.

*9*. Hasan Lala’nın pek çok asker çocuğu arkadaşı var. Ancak olayı soruşturanların özellikle ilgisini çeken isim *Murat Başbuğ*. Soruşturma ile hiçbir ilgisi olmamasına rağmen, sanık adına Murat Başbuğ ile fotoğrafı olmanın *“delil” niteliği varmış gibi* fotoğraflar soruşturma dosyasına girdi.

*10.* Vakit Gazetesi, Hasan Lala’nın arkadaşlarının (Vakit bunları PKK’lı ilan etti) askerlikle ilgili torpil işlerini Murat Başbuğ’un yaptığı ithamında da bulundu. Ancak soruşturma dosyası incelendiğinde bu konu da anlaşılıyor. *Gerçekten de Hasan Lala’nın evinde bir not kağıdına yazılı kısa dönem askerlik yapan arkadaşının adı yazıyor.* Arkadaşı Hasan Lala’dan nüfusunu kullanarak koşullarının iyileştirilmesini istiyor. Lala’da “tamam” diyerek notu alıyor. Ancak böyle bir talepte bulunmadığını, arkadaşını kırmamak için “tamam” dediğini söylüyor. Kısacası Vakit’in söylediği gibi PKK’lılara torpil gibi bir olayın gerçekle uzaktan yakından ilgisi bulunmuyor.

*11.* Araştırmayı yaparken Başbuğ ile Lala’yı tanıyan arkadaşlarıyla temas kurduk. Arkadaşı ikilinin ilişkileri için şunları söylüyordu: “Murat Başbuğ benim 15 yıllık çocukluk arkadaşımdır ve ailece tanışır, görüşürüz. Murat Başbuğ ile Hasan Lala'nın tanışmasına 2007 senesi başında ben vesile oldum ve bir arkadaş ortamında tanıştılar. Hasan Lala' yı da ben 12 yıllık üniversite arkadaşım sayesinde yine arkadaş ortamında tanıdım. *Murat, Eylül 2007 - Kasım 2009 tarihleri arasında Amerika'da yaşamıştır.* Söz konusu iddialardan sonra Murat Başbuğ ile Hasan Lala arasında bir gorüşme daha olmamıştır. Hasan Lala söz konusu davada tutuksuz yargılanmaktadır. Yargı sureciyle ilgili daha fazla yorum yapmak doğru olmaz. 

Vakit gazetesinin sorduğu soruları aslında bu açıklamam yanıtlıyor. Murat benim vasıtamla Hasan Lala ile tanışmış ve bende bir asker çocuğu olarak PKK’lı biriyle bilerek arkadaşlık asla etmedim etmem de. Murat Başbuğ’un Hasan Lala’nın askerde olan insanlar için istemiş olduğu destekler ise asılsızdır. *Murat Başbuğ benim 15yıllık çocukluk arkadaşımdır ve bende emekli bir Albay’ın oğluyum. Ailece tanışırız kendisiyle ama beni bile Orduevi’ne çok hafif sakallı almıyorlar diye aradığımda içeri aldırmamıştır. Bu tarz şeylere bakış açıları çok nettir. Kural neyse ona uyulması gerektiğini belirtirler.* Hiç tanımadığı birisini bırakın ben yakın arkadaşı olarak usulsüz bir yardım istesem yardımcı olmaz.”

Sanırım anlaşıldı…

Soruşturma dosyasını takip eden hemen herkesle görüşmemizde ortak bir kanaat vardı. O da yürüyen PKK operasyonuna Hasan Lala’nın Başbuğ’un arkadaşı olması nedeniyle yapıştırıldığı. Böylece birileri uzun süredir süren operasyondan bir gün önce Hasan Lala’yı operasyona dahil etti. *Hasan Lala, PKK’lı ilan edilirken arkadaşı Murat Başbuğ’da PKK’lının arkadaşı oluyordu.*

*KOMPLO TEORİSİ*
şimdi size kronoloji vererek bir komplo teorisini dile getirelim…
*9 Nisan 2009* tarihinde gerçekleşen polis operasyonunun ardından polisin eline Murat Başbuğ’un, Hasan Lala ile fotoğrafları ulaşıyordu. İlker Başbuğ ise o günlerde cemaate ve örgütlenmelerine karşı *Harp Akademileri’nde yapacağı konuşmayı hazırlıyordu*. Başbuğ cemaate karşı konuşmasını 1*4 Nisan 2009 ‘da* yaptı. *2 gün sonra yani 16 Nisan’da* Emniyet’in hazırladığı ve Başbuğ’un oğlu ile “PKK’lı” arkadaşı konusunda uyarı niteliği taşıyan yazı Genelkurmay’a ulaştı.

*Gelelim 15 ay sonraya…*

Başbuğ’un gidişine sayılı günler var. Başbuğ’un çekileceği ve yeni terfilerin gerçekleşeceği YAş toplantısını herkes merak ediyor. YAş’ta komutanların terfi alıp almayacağına ilişkin bir gerilim yaşanması bekleniyor. Hükümet kanadından terfileri durdurma açıklaması geliyor. ünce *16 Temmuz'da ordunun kendi Heron uçaklarını PKK'yı korumak için düşürdüğünü ima eden sahipsiz konuşma devreye giriyor.* *22 Temmuz’da fotoğraf piyasaya sürülüyor. Aynı gün öğleden sonra “Bornozlu Amiral” isimli bir video internete düşüyor. 23 Temmuz’da 102 asker hakkında yakalama kararı çıkıyor.*

*Yani birileri önce sepetleri dolduruyor. Sonra da boşaltıyor.
*
*Kısacası kurunun yanında YAş da yanıyor…*


*Barış Terkoğlu
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*KİM BU HAKİMLER*



24.07.2010 01:09

Balyoz Davası'nda aralarında emekli Orgeneraller *üetin Doğan, üzden ürnek ve İbrahim Fırtına*'nın da bulunduğu 102 sanık hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarıldı.

Karar, İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin üç hakimi *Davut Bedir, Murat üründü ve Ali Efendi Peksak* tarafından oy birliğiyle alındı.

İlk duruşma *16 Aralık 2010* tarihinde olacak.

Peki ama, bu kararı alan hakimler kim, dilerseniz bir hatırlayalım:

*DAVUT BEDİR*
Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı *Davut Bedir’in adı hep Balyoz davası ile birlikte anıldı.* Kıdemli yetkili hakim Davut Bedir, İstanbul narkotik polisinin 2004 yılında *“son tango”* adıyla düzenlediği operasyonla 500 kilo eroin ele geçirmesi olayıyla da adını duyurmuştu. Urfi üetinkaya, eroin kaçakçılığından suçlu bulunmuş ve İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Zafer Başkurt'un kendisinden rüşvet istediği gerekçesiyle reddi hakim talebinde bulunmuştu. *Hakim Davut Bedir, Urfi üetinkaya’nın iddia ettiği hususun soyut bir iddiadan öteye gitmediğini belirterek redid hakim istemini reddetmişti.*

*MURAT üRüNDü*
Mahkemenin bir diğer hakimi olan Murat üründü ise, 10. Ceza Mahkemesi nöbetçi yargıcı olduğu sırada, hava hakim albay *Ahmet Zeki üçok’unda üyesi olduğu iddia edilen “sahte çürük raporu çetesi” davasında gündeme gelmişti.*

Mahkeme, “sahte çürük raporu çetesi”nin lideri olduğu iddia edilen Murat Tugay Tepe ile birlikte 5 kişiyi tutukladı. Bu arada satılamaz şerhi bulunan bir araziyi alabilmek için çeteyle rüşvet pazarlığı yaptığı iddia edilen *AKP Beşiktaş Belediye Başkan adayı Sibel üarmıklı ile oğlu Murat üarmıklı’*yı serbest bıraktı.

*ALİ EFENDİ PEKSAK*

Diğer hakim Ali Efendi Peksak da, Balyoz Darbe Planı soruşturması kapsamında *emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına, Emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek ve eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun*’un ifadelerinin alınıp serbest bırakılmasıyla akıllarda kaldı. 

Generallerin avukatı ile sorgu hakimi *Ali Efendi Peksak* arasında tartışlamalar yaşanmıştı. Avukatlar, hakimin dosyayı iyi incelemeden, savcılığın mahkemeye gönderdiği herkesi tutuklandığını, ancak kuvvet komutanlarının savcılık tarafından serbest bırakıldığını belirtmiş, TUBİTAK tarafından verilen bilirkişi raporlarını istemişlerdi. Hakim Ali Efendi Peksak talepleri kabul etmemişti.

Daha sonraları Hakim Ali Efendi Peksak’ın adı, Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanığı Mehmet Haberal’ın, 19 

Temmuz’da avukatı aracılığıyla Ankara 27. İcra Müdürlüğü’ne başvurarak 500 bin liralık manevi tazminatın İstanbul özel yetkili ağır ceza mahkemelerinde görev yapan *haciz yoluyla tahsilini istediği 9 isimden biri olarak dikkati çekti.*

*Ali Efendi Peksak’*ın adı son olarak da, *Adalet Bakanlığı Müsteşarı Ahmet Karahan ile İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı’nın 26 şubat’ta Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nin yanındaki Four Seasons Otel’de yaptıkları görüşmede hazır bulunmasıyla anıldı.*

Eski 1. Ordu Komutanı, ve hakkında dün yakalama kararı çıkartılan üetin Doğan’ın avukatı Celal ülgen, bu konuyla ilgili olarak HSYK’dan müfettiş talebinde bulunacaklarını açıklamıştı.

ülgen, CMK 250, maddeyle görevlendirilmiş özel yetkili Cumhuriyet savcılarının Adalet Bakanlığı müsteşarıyla görüşmesinin kanıksandığını belirtmiş, *“Ancak bunun içinde bir yargıç varsa bu ülkemiz için de son derece önemlidir, vahimdir. Bir hukuk cinayetidir,”* şeklinde açıklama yapmıştı.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BALYOZ SORUşTURMASI NE ZAMAN BAşLADI*



24.07.2010 11:56

Balyoz Davası'nın 1 numaralı sanığı üetin Doğan'ın kızı Pınar Doğan ve damadı Dani Rodrik, Balyoz iddianamesindeki ilginç bir hatayı gündeme getirdi. İddianamede sanıkların 2-3 sene önceki adresleri yazıyor. Oysa Taraf Gazetesi, bu belgeleri 20 Ocak 2010 tarihinde yayınladı ve soruşturma bu tarihten sonra başladı. Ancak Doğan ve Rodrik, bu durumun soruşturmanın belgeler yayınlanmadan önce başladığını gösterdiğini iddia etti.

*Doğan ve Rodrik'in değerlendirmesi şöyle:*

Balyoz iddianamesinin daha ilk sayfalarında çok vahim bir duruma işaret eden önemli bir zamanlama hatası var. şüphelilerin bir kısmının ikamet adresleri olarak şu anda geçerli adresleri değil, 2-3 sene önceki adresleri verilmiş. ürnekler verelim:

*Sıra No: 4 Ergun Saygun. Adresi TSK Gnkur. 2. Bşk olarak görülüyor*. Bu görevde 2006-2008 tarihlerde bulundu. 2008 Ağustos’unda 1nci Or K.lığına atandı ve 2009 Ağustos’unda emekli oldu.

*Sıra No: 6 Korkut üzaslan. Adresi Ankara görülüyor*. Oysa halen 8nci Kor. Komutanı ikamet yeri Elazığ.

*Sıra No: 35 Ahmet Yavuz. İkamet adresi 55nci Mknz Tuğ.K. Kırklareli* yazılı. Oysa halen ikamet yeri Istanbul.

*Sıra No: 36 Yurdaer Olcan. İkamet yeri 3.P.Tüm. K.Lığı Yüksekova-Hakkari görünüyor*. Oysa kendisi Tümgeneral olarak bu adreste 2006-2008 döneminde bulundu. Daha sonra 2008 Ağustos ayinda Korgeneralliğe terfi ederek Jandarma Asayiş Komutanlığına atandı. Bu görevde bir yıl kaldıktan sonra 2009 Ağustos’unda Harp Akademileri K.lığına atandı ve halen bu görevde bulunuyor.

Eski tarihlere ait bu adresler bu kişilerin sorgu tutanaklarında da aynı şekilde geçiyor!

Bu yanlışlığın tek mantıklı izahı, savcıların “Balyoz” davası ile ilgili ön hazırlıkları düzmece belgelerin Taraf gazetesine 20 Ocak 2010 tarihinde teslim edilmesinden çok daha önce başlatmış olmalarıdır. 2008 senesinde ya da daha evel girilen kişilik bilgileri güncellenmeden sorgu tutanaklarına aktarılıyor, sonra da iddianameye olduğu gibi geçiyor.

*üetin Doğan Silivri’den yazdığı mektuplarda bu hususu daha önce belirtmişti:*

“Savcılarımıza, evrakların “F Tipi Sahte Evrak ve Senaryo üretim Merkezinden” yandaş medya aracılığı ile değil, çok daha önceden ve doğrudan iletildiğine ilişkin ciddi kuşkular da bulunmaktadır. Savcılarımızın bir kısım sanıklar icin hazırladığı ifade tutanaklarının altında görev yeri olarak halen bulundukları makamlar değil, 2006-2008 döneminde bulundukları makam ve yerlerin isimleri yazılmıştır. Bundan doğal olarak çıkarılacak sonuç; ilgili ve yetkililerin inceleme ve soruşturmalarının 2006 tarihine kadar uzandığıdır. Bu, aynı zamanda, özel yetkili savcılarımızın önlerine konan belgelerin bir kopyasının istenen “zamanda” komuoyu yaratmak ve belirli kurumları etkilemek için yandaş medyaya sunulduğunu da göstermektedir.”

En başından beri bizim kafamızı kurcalayan hususlardan biri, savcıların belgeleri Taraf gazetesinden *“teslim aldıklarında” belgeleri getiren kişi hakkında Mehmet Baransu’ya hiç bir soru yöneltmemiş olmaları idi*. Belgelerin kaynağının savcılar için en ufak bir merak konusu olmaması bize en azından garip geliyordu.

*Ancak Taraf gazetesine sahte belgeleri teslim eden “onurlu subay” gerçekte onurlu savcılarımızdan biri ise muamma çözülmüş oluyor. 
*

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BALYOZ MAHKEMESİ BAşBAKANI KURTARDI*



25.07.2010 11:14

Radikal gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Murat Yetkin, yakalanıp tutuklanması istenen 13 generalle ilgili olarak Başbakan’ın YAş’ta bu terfilere şerh koyacağı, hatta veto edebileceği konuşulurken, mahkeme kararının Erdoğan’ı bu zorluktan kurtardığını yazdı.

*Murat Yetkin’in “Orduda değişim” başlıklı yazısı şöyleydi:* 

Genelkurmay Sözcüsü Tuğgeneral Metin Gürak’ın 23 Temmuz’daki basın açıklamasında hükümlü, tutuklu ya da yasal kovuşturma altında olmayan *subayların Yüksek Askeri şÃ»ra’ya girip terfi de alabileceklerini* söylemesinden birkaç saat sonra, ordunun bundan böyle alacağı şekle en önemli müdahale geldi.

Bu müdahale ‘Balyoz’ iddianamesinin sunulduğu İstanbul 10’uncu Mahkemesi tarafından alınan ve eski kuvvet komutanlarının yanı sıra görevdeki 13 generalin de yakalanıp tutuklanmasını isteyen karardı.

Generaller, 2003’te İstanbul’daki 1’inci Ordu Komutanlığı’nda yapılan masa başı tatbikatına görevli olarak katılıp, zaman içinde terfi edip bugün önemli noktalara gelmişlerdi. Balyoz iddianamesi, o tatbikatı dönemin 1’inci Ordu Komutanı olarak yöneten üetin Doğan’ın aslında AK Parti hükümetini devirmeye yönelik bir tertibin içinde olduğunu öne sürüyordu.

Genelkurmay’dan aylardır o toplantıda aslında ne olduğuna ilişkin -zamanında- çelişkili raporların karargaha iletilmiş olabileceğine dair kuşku işaretleri alınıyordu.

*O toplantıya görevi gereği katılıp bugün önemli noktalara gelmiş subayların 1-4 Ağustos’ta yapılacak Yüksek Askeri şÃ»ra’da terfi alma ihtimalinden Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın duyduğu rahatsızlık, kendisine yakın medya organlarında bir süredir dile getiriliyordu.*

Hatta Erdoğan’ın ordudan YAş kararıyla atılmalara şerh koyduğu gibi bu terfilere de koyabileceği, belki veto edeceği imasıyla yazılıyordu.

Gürak’ın yasal zemine işaret eden açıklamasından birkaç saat sonra Mahkeme’nin 5 ay sonra yapılacak ilk duruşma için yakalama kararı alması Başbakan’ı bu zorluktan kurtardı.

Böylece Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ ve bir ay kadar sonra ondan görevi devralması beklenen Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Işık Koşaner’in önündeki terfi ve tasfiye seçeneklerini kısıtladı; ama bir başka açıdan bakarsak tartışmaya yol açacak terfi kararları almak durumunda kalmalarını da önledi.

*Birinci Ordu’nun 2003 çalışmasına katıldıkları için şÃ»ra’ya giremeyecek 13 general-amiral Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin Orgeneral Koşaner başkanlığında oluşacak yeni üst komuta-kurmay heyetinde böylece yer bulamayacak.*

Tam böyle bir durumda Başbakan Erdogan’ın, dünkü Bingöl konuşmasında Anayasa değişikliğine YAş kararıyla TSK’dan atılan subayların yargıya itiraz hakkı için de ‘evet’ oyu istemesi anlamlıdır.

Aynı şekilde, Başbakan’ın aynı konuşmada CHP Genel Başkanı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun 22 Temmuz tarihli Radikal’de yer alan *‘12 Eylül ile hesaplaşmak istiyorsa 35’inci maddeyi neden değiştirmiyor?’* sorusuna iki gün gecikmeyle cevap vermesi de anlamlıdır.

Kılıçdaroğlu’nun sorusu ile Erdoğan’ın, yasa değişikliği için Meclis çoğunluğu yetmesine karşın ‘O zaman uzlaşma komisyonu kuralım’ cevabı arasında bazı önemli olaylar vardır. Sayalım:

* Kılıçdaroğlu’nun sözleri Radikal’de yayımlandığı gün, Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, Başbakan Erdoğan, Genelkurmay Başkanı Başbuğ ve diğer üst yöneticiler İstanbul’da Harp Akademisi diploma töreninde birlikteydi.

* Kılıçdaroğlu’na ilk desteği ‘şimdiye dek yapılmamış olması eksikliktir’ diye (AK Parti hükümetlerindeki üst görevlerine rağmen) veren Meclis Başkanı Mehmet Ali şahin de, bu desteği ardından o törene katılmıştır.

* Gül, Erdoğan ve Başbuğ arasındaki haftalık görüşmeler İstanbul’dayken yapılmıştır.

* *Genelkurmay’ın basın açıklaması yapacağı, açıklamanın yapılacağı 23 Temmuz cuma sabahı, yani ‘son dakikada’ haber merkezlerine duyurulmuştur. Açıklamada PKK ile mücadele eden generallerin haklarındaki suçlamalara rağmen görevlerinin başında bulunduğu, çünkü yasaların tutuklanmadıkça buna engel olmadığı söylenmiştir*.

* Bu konuda somut örnek olarak son şemdinli saldırısı ardından Başbakan Erdoğan’a ve Orgeneral Başbuğ’a siperde eğilmek zorunda kaldıkları brifingi veren 3. Taktik Piyade Tümen Komutanı Tümgeneral Gürbüz Kaya verilmiştir. 

* Cumhurbaşkanı Gül, Kılıçdaroğlu’nun sözlerine ilk tepkisini bu aşamada, ‘İktidar ve muhalefet değiştirmek isterse, ben de yeniden yazılmasından yanayım’ şeklinde vermiştir. O sırada Malatya’ya gitmek üzereyken soru sorulan Kılıçdaroğlu tutumunu sürdürmüş, bu kez özellikle *28 Nisan 2007’deki e-muhtırayı veren Orgenerel Yaşar Büyükanıt’tan neden hesap sorulmadığı üzerinde durmuştur.*

* *Akşam üzeri hakkında yakalama emri ile birlikte şura dışına çıkarılanlar arasında Kaya da vardır. Bu gelişme, özellikle Deniz Kuvvetleri’ndeki terfileri derinden etkileyecek niteliktedir.*

* Başbakan Erdoğan, günlerdir AK Parti sözcülerinin ne diyeceğini bilemez hale son vererek, Kılıçdaroğlu’nun restini görmüştür.

* Kılıçdaroğlu, Erdoğan’ın müstehzi ‘*geri adım atar’ öngürüsü bir yana, ‘Açık çek veriyoruz. Komisyona gerek yok, getirsin, destekleyelim’* sözüyle ordunun siyasete müdahalesine yasal dayanak yapılan 35’nci maddenin sonunu ilan etmiştir.

Bu gelişmeler sonuç verirse Türkiye’deki sancılı asker-siyaset ilişkilerinin yeni bir zemine oturmaya başlayacağı ve Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nde Koşaner ile birlikte yeni bir dönemin kurulacağı söylenebilir. İşte sadece referandum yüzünden değil, bu yüzden de önümüzde demokrasinin geleceği açısından çok dikkatli olunması gereken bir süreç bulunuyor.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*üETİN DOğAN GüZALTINA ALINDI*



25.07.2010 17:24

"Balyoz Davası" nedeni ile geçtiğimiz Cuma günü hakkında yakalama kararı çıkartılan 1. Ordu Eski Komutanı Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan gözaltına alındı. Yarın kendi isteği ile Beşiktaş Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne teslim olmak için bugün tatilde bulunduğu Bodrum’dan uçağa binmeye hazırlanan Doğan, havaalanında hakkındaki yakalama kararı gerekçe gösterilerek gözaltına alındı. Bodrum Havaalanı'nda üetin Doğan’ı gözaltına alan terörle mücadele polisleri şu anda üetin Doğan ile beraber İstanbul’a yola çıktı. 102 komutan hakkında verilen yakalama kararında iş gününde teslim olmaları isteniyordu. Teslim olmaya gidecek komutanların yolda gözaltına alınması beklenmiyordu.

üetin Doğan Adli Tıp tarafından üapa Tıp Fakültesi'ne sevk edilirken buradan da Siyami Ersek Kalp Hastanesi'ne gönderildi.

Doğan'ın burada yapılan kontrollerinde durumu endişe verici bulundu, müşahade altında tutulmasına karar verildi. Tansiyonu yüksek çıkan ve kalp sorunu nükseden Doğan'ın yanında eşi Nilgün Doğan'In bulunmasına izin verildi. Odasının kapısında ise polis memurları bekliyor.

Gelişmeler Odatv’de olacak...


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*DURSUN üİüEK NASIL "BALYOZCU" OLDU*



25.07.2010 20:35

Balyoz Davası’nda tutuklu bulunan 102 asker hakkında verilen tutuklama kararında dikkat çeken bir isim vardı. İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı nedeniyle tutuklu bulunan Albay Dursun üiçek’in adı da yakalama kararına girmişti. İddianamede de 118 numaradaki Dursun üiçek’in adını görenler Islak İmza nedeniyle tutuklu bulunan Dursun üiçek’in Balyoz Davası’na nasıl dahil olduğunu sordular.

*Odatv, Dursun üiçek’in savcılık iddianamesine ulaştı ve Dursun üiçek’e savcılar tarafından sorulan Balyoz sorularını buldu. İşte Dursun üiçek’e sorulan Balyoz soruları ve üiçek’in cevapları:*

*1.Soru: 2003 Y**ı**l**ı**nda nerede g**ö**rev yapt**ı**n**ı**z?*
Cevap: 2001- 2004 Yılları arasında Deniz Er Eğitim Alay Komutanı olarak İskenderun Hatay'da görev yaptım

*2.** Soru: SUGA Plan**ı**n**ı** biliyor musunuz?*
*Cevap:* Böyle bir plan olduğu iddialarından, son dönemde konunun medyaya yansıması nedeniyle bilgim oldu. Daha önce bahse konu isimle anılan hiçbir planı ve hazırlıklarını duymadım.

*3.** Soru.E. Tu**ğ**amiral Hasan* HOşGİT'i *tan**ı**yor musunuz?*
*Cevap:* Adı geçen subayın sadece ismini duymuştum. Kendisiyle birlikte hiç çalışmadım ve herhangi bir iletişimim ve beraberliğim olmadı.

*4.** Soru: Dz.Kur. Yzb. Ertu**ğ**rul UüAR'**ı** tan**ı**yor musunuz?*
*Cevap:* Adı geçen Subayın İskenderun'da görev yaptığım dönemde, Komutanı olduğum alayın bağlı olduğu İskenderun Deniz üs K.lığı Karargahında karargah subayı olarak görev yaptığını hatırlıyorum. Kendisi ile o dönemde iş ilişkisi dışında başka bir ilişkim ve iiletişimim olmamıştır.

*5.** Soru: 2002-2003 Y**ı**llar**ı**nda Deniz Kuvvetleri K.l**ığı** b**ü**nyesinde yap**ı**lan bir toplant**ı**,plan tatbikat**ı** veya seminere kat**ı**ld**ı**nız m**ı**?*
*Cevap:* Deniz Er Eğitim Alay Komutanı olmam nedeniyle böyle bir toplantı, plan tatbikatına veya seminere iştirak etmedim. Bu kapsamda her hangi bir görev de almadım.

*6.** Soru: Bahse konu Plan kapsam**ı**nda bir M**ü**zahir Subay- Astsubay Listesi haz**ı**rlad**ı**n**ı**z m**ı**?*
*Cevap:* Adı geçen planla ilgili hiçbir çalışmaya ve toplantıya iştirak etmediğimi veya herhangi bir görev almadığımı daha önce açıkça ifade ettim. Bu nedenle aynı konuda bir liste hazırlamam da kesinlikle söz konusu değildir.

*7.** Soru: Bahse konu plan konusunda daha* *ö**nce herhangi bir bilginiz oldu mu?*
*Cevap:* Aynı konuda Donanma Komutanlığı Gölcük/İzmit tarafından açılan soruşturma kapsamında 25 Mart 2010 tarihinde Müdafi olarak benzer sorulara cevap verdim. İhtiyaç duyulması halinde bahse konu ifade tutanakları adı geçen Askeri Savcılıktan talep edilebilir.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BALYOZ DARBESİ NEDEN GERüEKLEşMEDİ*



26.07.2010 00:03

Balyoz Darbe Planı’nında 102 komutan hakkında yakalama kararı verilmesi gündemi belirledi.

Balyoz Darbe Planı iddianamesi de 19 Temmuz günü İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından kabul edildi.

Planın ayrıntıları da bu şekilde ortaya çıktı.

*Peki 2003 yılının Mart ayında yapıldığı iddia edilen plan neden uygulamaya konmadı?*

Tüm ayrıntılarıyla darbenin hattının çizildiği iddia edilen plan neden gerçekleşmedi?

Herkesin merak ettiği bu soruya iddianamenin 112. Sayfasında cevap veriliyor.

Bölüm şöyle:



Bölümden anlaşılacağı gibi plan uygulamaya koyulamadı çünkü 2003 Ağustos’ta *görev süreleri doldu ve emekli oldular ya da görev yerleri değişti.*

Medyadan eğitime, hükümetten ekonomiye her ayrıntıyı planlayan “darbeciler” savcılara göre *emekli olacaklarını planlayamadılar.* Böylece darbe planı suya düştü. 5 ay sonra yürürlükten kalktı.

Bu durum iddianameye dair soru işaretlerini beraberinde getirdi.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BU KOMUTANLAR NEDEN KAüSIN?*



26.07.2010 10:20

Akşam yazarı *Nihat Sırdar*, tutuklanmaları için karar çıkarılan komutanların nereye kaçabileceklerini sorarak başladığı yazısını, “*hangi hukuka saygı?*” sorusuyla bitirdi.

*Nihat Sırdar’ın “Ses yok” başlıklı yazısı şöyleydi:* 

“14 denizaltı...

6 korvet...

8 hücumbot...

46 çıkarma gemisi...

Kuzey ve Güney deniz kıyılarındaki tüm silahlı unsurlar...

Gemiler, askerler, SAT ve SAS komandoları...

Kurmay asker yetiştiren Harp Akademisi...

170 bin asker...

***

Tüm bu gücü yöneten komutanlar pazartesi günü tutuklansınlar diye karar çıkardı mahkeme.

'Kaçma ihtimalleri var' diye.

Bırakın hukuk zekasını, normal standartlarda bir insan zekası böyle bir durumda şunu sormaz mı?

8. Kolordu Komutanı nereye kaçabilir?

Veya...

Daha önce hakkında iki kez tutuklama kararı verilmiş, ikincisinden sonra tutuklanıp Hasdal Cezaevi'ne konulmuş ve tekrar tahliye edilmiş Harp Akademileri Komutan Yardımcısı Korgeneral niye kaçsın?

Normal bir insan zekası bu soruları kafasında kurabiliyorken Silahlı Kuvvetler niye sormuyor benim asıl merak ettiğim bu.

***

Askere saldırmanın, askeri eleştirmenin solculuk ve demokratlık sayıldığı, medya içinde bir yerlerde tutunabilmek için bunu yaparak AKP tarafından sevilen bir gazeteci olmanın artık ayıplanmadığı bir dönemdeyiz.

Dolayısıyla ben Türk basınından böyle bir tepki beklemiyorum.

Halk desen...

Umurunda değil...

Güneydoğu'daki Mehmetçikleri komuta eden askerler içeri alınıyor, tık yok.
şehit haberleri gelince biraz tepki...

Hepsi o...

Orada görev yapan askerin, komutanın morali?

Umurunda değil...

***

Peki ya Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri?

Hukuka saygı mı bu şimdi?

Hangi hukuk?

Tam Yüksek Askeri şura öncesi iddianameyi kabul ederek terfileri bilerek ve isteyerek engelleyen hukuk mu?

Yoksa...

Tam referandum havasına girilmişken onlarca komutanı içeri tıktırarak 'demokrasi' çığırtkanlığı yapanlara malzeme veren hukuk mu?”

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*“DEMİR üUBUKLARLA ASKERLERE SALDIRDILAR”*



26.07.2010 10:39
Geçtiğimiz Cuma günü hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan Balyoz Davası sanığı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, dün Bodrum’dan İstanbul’a teslim olmak için gelirken gözaltına alındı. Gözaltı anını üetin Doğan’ın kızı anlattı.

*İşte Pınar Doğan’ın anlattığı o an:*

"üetin Doğan, 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin “Balyoz” iddianamesini kabul etmesinin ardından tensip tutanağı ile hakkında yakalama kararının çıkmasından sonra, teslim olmak üzere THY’nin 17:30 uçağı ile Bodrum’dan İstanbul’a gitmek üzere Bodrum havaalanına geldi. Bunun altını çizmek istiyorum: *üetin Doğan, teslim olmak üzere İstanbul’a gitmek için yola çıktı. Pazartesi günü teslim olacağına dair verdiği beyanat da Vatan gazetesinde Pazar günü yayımlanmıştı.*

Bodrum’daki havaalanında emniyet görevlileri önce uçağa binmesine izin vermediler ve savcılık ile temasa geçeceklerini söylediler. Bu sırada Bodrum havaalanında hiç bir basın mensubu bulunmamasına rağmen çeşitli TV kanallarında üetin Doğan’ın havaalanında gözaltına alındığına dair haberler yayınlanmaya başladı (Nilgül ve üetin Doğan bunu haberleri duyup telefonla arayanlar sayesinde öğrendi)! İstanbul uçağının saatinin geçmesiyle birlikte Nilgül ve üetin Doğan, İstanbul’a karayolu ile gitmeye karar vererek, bagajlarını alarak yola çıktılar. *Ancak alan çıkışında emniyet görevlilerinin barikat kurduklarını gördüler. üetin Doğan’ın koruması olarak görevli olan askerler araçtan inerek yolu açmasını istedikleri emniyet görevlilerinin yumruklarına ve hatta demir bir çubuk ile saldırısına maruz kaldı.* Emniyet amirinin devreye girmesi ile alana dönen üetin ve Nilgül Doğan sonunda bir emniyet görevlisinin eşliğinde gecikmeli olarak kalkan ucağa bindirildi.

İstanbul’da havaalanında kendisini bekleyen avukatları emniyet görevlileri tarafından yanlış yere yönlendirildi ve avukatlarının kendisine erişimi engellendi. Emniyet görevlilerinin eşliğinde ilaçlarını almak üzere evine uğramak isteyen üetin Doğan’a etrafta basın mensuplarının bulunduğu gerekçesiyle izin verilmedi. Eşi Nilgül Doğan’ın ısrarları üzerine eve uğramayı kabul eden emniyet ekibi üetin Doğan’ı emniyet aracına bindirdi, *ancak söylediklerinin aksine, kendisini evine değil, Adli Tip Kurumu’na götürdüler*. Adli Tip Kurumu’nda yapılan sağlık kontrolünün ardından üetin Doğan yüksek tansiyonu nedeniyle üapa Hastanesi’nin acil servisine sevk edildi.

İnanılmaz derecede çürük, mesnetsiz iddialarla dolu bir iddianamenin mahkemece kabul edilmesinin ardından çıkan tutuklama kararına uymak ve teslim olmak üzere İstanbul’a gitmek için yola çıkan bir insanin kaçak muamelesi görmesi ve maruz kaldığı bu davranış, bu davada güdülenin gerçekte ne olduğunu açıkça ortaya koyuyor: *düşman bellenmiş insanlardan intikam almak, karşı görüşü taşıyanları sindirmek, ve hala dik durabilenleri ezmeye çalışmak."*

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*O YEMEğİ HATIRLADINIZ MI?*



26.07.2010 12:52

Balyoz Davası nedeniyle dün gözaltına alınan emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan ve emekli Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeri’nin avukatları Celal ülgen ve Hüseyin Ersöz bugün Beşiktaş Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde yakalama kararına itiraz ve reddi hakim talebinde bulundu.

Yakalama kararının hukuki olmadığını savunan avukatlar *“**yakalama kararını veren mahkeme bu dosyanın sanıklarının daha önce tahliye edildiğini ve özgür olmalarının bir mahkeme kararına bağlı bulunduğunu görmezden gelmiştir. Sayın mahkeme hukukta yok sayılacak bir karar ile ‘yakalama emri’ vermiştir”* dedi. Yakalama kararının ancak sanığın “kaçak” olması durumunda uygulanabileceğini savunan avukatlar şunlar dilekçelerinde şöyle söyledi: *“Bir kişinin ‘kaçak’ olarak nitelendirilebilmesi için kovuşturma aşamasındaki süreçte Mahkeme tarafından sanığa ulaşılamıyor olması gerekmektedir*.”

Avukatlar mahkeme heyetine de itiraz etti. İtirazlarında, hakimlerin davanın başlamadan böyle bir karara imza atarak “ihsası rey” yaptıkları, söylendi. Dilekçede; hakim heyetinden *Ali* *Efendi Peksak’ın daha önce üetin Doğan hakkında verdiği tutuklama kararıyla aynı gün, gazetecilere Adalet Bakanlığı müsteşarı ile yemek yerken yakalanması da* hatırlatıldı.

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Kozmik Sırlar üalındı*

 

*Kozmik plan ve bilgileri barındıran 2 dizüstü bilgisayarın dört ay önce çalındığı ortaya çıktı.*

Bilgisayarda dinleme ve izleme ile kriptolu konuşmaları deşifre eden programlar da vardı. 

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin Balyoz Planı davası ile ilgili 102 sanık hakkında tutuklama kararı verirken, 1. Ordu Komutanlığı'na ilişkin bir skandal daha ortaya çıktı. Balyoz Harekat Planı'nın medyada yayımlanmaya başlamasının hemen ardından 1. Ordu Komutanlığı Karargahı'ndaki iki dizüstü bilgisayarın çalındığı ve hala bulunamadığı belirtildi. Dört ay önce yaşanan olayla ilgili tutanak hazırlandığı, bazı personelin de bilgisine başvurulduğu bildirildi. Olayla ilgili soruşturmanın derinleştirilmemesi üzerine bazı subayların gelişmelerden Genelkurmay Karargahı'nı bilgilendirdiği öğrenildi. Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız komutasındaki 1. Ordu Komutanlığı'ndan iki adet HP COMPAQ Armada 500 dizüstü bilgisayar 1 Nisan 2010'da çalındı. Bilgisayarların çalındığı 2 Nisan 2010'da tutanak altına alındı. Yine aynı günlerde ilgili personelin ifadesine başvuruldu. Sınırlı sayıda yetkili personel tarafından kullanılan bilgisayarlarda, 1. Ordu Komutanlığı'na bağlı karargah ve kıta birliklerine ilişkin çok önemli tatbikat, kritik bölge haritaları, plan semineri ve olay kodların yer aldığı belirtildi. 

İLETİşİM RİSK ALTINDA 

Birinci Ordu Karargahı Komuta Kontrol Merkezi verilerinin de yer aldığı bilgisayarlar, karargah dinleme yükleme sistemleri ile telsizler arasındaki irtibatın kurulmasını da sağladığı belirtildi. Kripto, dinleme ve izleme yazılımı içeren program nedeniyle Cumhurbaşkanı, Başbakan, Genelkurmay Başkanı, bakanlar, kuvvet komutanları ve diğer kritik noktalarda görev yapan isimlerin konuşmaları risk altında bulunuyor. Bilgisayarların çalındığının ortaya çıkmasından sonra olayla ilgili inceleme başlatıldı, ilgili personelinin ifadesi alındı. Ancak olayla ilgili soruşturmanın derinleştirilmediği belirlendi. Bu gelişme üzerine bazı subayların konunun ciddiyeti nedeniyle Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nı bilgilendirdiği öğrenildi. 


26.07.2010 08:56 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*"Belgeleri emekli bir subay verdi"* 

**

26.07.2010 -* 10:34 / Gazeteport*


*Balyoz’u ortaya çıkaran gazeteci Mehmet Baransu, belgelere nasıl ulaştığını anlattı.*

*İSTANBUL-* Balyoz Darbe Planı iddiasıyla ilgili olarak geçen cuma günü, İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından 70’i muvazzaf 102 subayla ilgili olarak çıkan tutuklama kararı Türkiye gündemine bomba gibi düştü.

Haklarında tutuklama kararı verilen eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek ve eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına’nın teslim olması durumunda Türkiye tarihinde ikinci kez kuvvet komutanları cezaevine girmiş olacak. Balyoz Darbe Planı, ilk kez Taraf Gazetesi’nde, genç muhabir Mehmet Baransu imzasıyla yayınlandığında yer yerinden oynamış ve planın gerçekliği konusunda tartışmalar yaşanmıştı. Bugüne dek başta Ergenekon Davası olmak üzere pek çok çarpıcı habere imza atan ve son olarak da Balyoz Darbe Planı’nı ortaya çıkaran Baransu’yla, son yaşananları ve olası gelişmeleri konuştuk. 

*‘Balyoz belgelerini bana emekli bir subay verdi’* 

*Balyoz Darbe Planı’yla ilgili içi belge dolu valiz size ulaştığında, böyle bir hukuki sonuç ortaya çıkabileceğini hissetmiş miydiniz?* 

Hayır. Sıradan bir darbe planı aldığımı düşünüyordum. Belgeleri bana veren kişi çok büyük bir olay olduğunu söyledi, ama haber kaynağının olayı klasik büyütmesi olarak algıladım. Belgeleri okudukça, olayın içine girdikçe Balyoz’un bugüne kadar yazdıklarımdan çok farklı ve büyük bir organizasyon olduğunu gördüm. Bugünkü kadar olmasa da hukuki olarak sürecin farklı noktalara gideceğini, olayın büyüyeceğini tahmin ediyordum. 

*Plan’la ilgili belgeler önce, “Yalan, uydurma” denmişti. Siz de ısrarla, ortaya koyduğunuz belgelerin arkasında durmuştunuz. Bu arada yaşadığınız duygu ve beklentiniz neydi?* 

Haberi yazdığımda oğlum yeni doğmuştu ve yoğun bakımdaydı. Bir iki saat gazeteye uğrayarak belgeleri yazıyordum. Ardından yaşam mücadelesi veren oğluma dua ediyordum. Belgeler gerçekti, bunu çok iyi biliyordum. Allah’ın bu stresli ortamda oğlum ve baskılarla, “Zor durumlara karşı direncimi test ettiğini” düşünüyordum. Hiç isyan etmedim. Oğlum yoğun bakımdan çıktı. Gerisi lafügüzaftı. 

*Belgeleri kaleme alırken korku yaşamadınız mı?* 

Gazeteci gerçekleri yazmaktan korkacaksa, kalemini kırıp, mesleğini bıraksın. 

*Bu belgelerin size kimler tarafından verildiğini herkes merak ediyor. Bu merakı nasıl giderebilirsiniz?* 

1. Ordu Komutanlığı’nda görev yapmış ve şu an emekli olan bir askerden aldım. 

*33 yaşında korumalarla yaşamak zorunda kalmak ürkütücü değil mi?* 

Sıkıcı. Beni korumalarla gezmeye mecbur edenler utansın. Ama inanıyorum ki bir gün TSK’dan, “ödül” alacağım. Beni bugün eleştirenler de çürük elmaların temizlenmesine, darbecilerin yargılanmasına katkıda bulunduğum, için o gün beni ayakta alkışlayacaklar. 

*Tehdit alıyor musunuz peki?* 

Zaman zaman. Gerekli kurumlar konudan haberdar ediliyor. 

*Eşinizin, ailenizin, “Mehmet, yeter artık! Bu işlere bulaşma” dediği olmuyor mu?* 

Ailem, beni tanıyanlar, çevremdeki herkes yeter artık diyor. Onlara tek bir şey söylüyorum. “Yeter de, ortada suçlular ellerini kollarını sallayarak rahatça gezerken ben nasıl vicdan rahatlığıyla oturabilirim. Bu onursuzluğu mu yaşamamı istiyorsunuz?” diyorum. 

*Balyoz Darbe Planı’nı ortaya çıkaran gazeteci olarak, geçen cuma akşam saatlerinde çıkarılan tutuklama kararı sizin için sürpriz miydi?* 

Sürpriz olmadı. Bekliyordum. üünkü, Albay Dursun üiçek de önce salıverilmiş, ardından iddianamenin kabulüyle tutuklanmıştı. 

*Balyoz Planı’yla ilgili olarak daha önce de tutuklama ve salıvermeler olmuştu. Tutuklamalara itiraz sonrası yine böyle bir süreç yaşanabilir mi?* 

Tutuklama kararı oybirliğiyle verildi. Ortada belgeler ve ses kayıtları olduğu için itiraz reddedilebilir. Mahkeme üzerinde yoğun baskı olacaktır. 

*Ne gibi bir baskı?* 

Muvazzaf askerlerin özellikle generallerin tutuklanmamaları için mahkemeye baskı yapılacak. TSK için bu hafta kritik geçecek. 

*Sanıklar bugün teslim olacaklar mıdır?* 

Bazı sanıklar için bu soruya cevabım evet. Bazıları ise özellikle muvazzaf generaller rapor alabilirler, GATA’ya yatabilirler. üst mahkemeye yapılacak itirazın sonucunu beklemek için. Ben çatışma beklemiyorum. Bu süreç büyük bir ihtimalle, kurumlar arası ikili görüşmeler yapılarak fazla gürültü patırtı çıkartılmadan aşılacak, konu halledilecek. 

*Böylesi büyük bir operasyon, siyasi iradeyi de aşan bir kararlılığın ifadesi mi?* 

Bence karar savcıların inisiyatifinde gelişti. Hatırlarsanız, bir kaç ay önce Balyoz soruşturmasında 70’in üzerinde muvazzaf general ve asker hakkında arama ve gözaltı kararı alınmıştı. Ankara ayağa kalkmıştı. Başbakan yurtdışındaydı ve Cemil üiçek askerlerle görüştü. Operasyon ve gözaltı işlemleri bir anda durdu. Savcılara inanılmaz baskı yapıldı ve sonuçta üç savcı görevden alındı. Cumhurbaşkanı, üiçek’in bu trafiğini öğrenince kendisiyle olan randevuyu iptal etti. Akşam da Genelkurmay’da tüm orgeneraller “or”lar toplantısı yaptı ve kamuoyuna mesaj verildi. 

*‘Kimse tasfiye beklemesin’* 

*Bu kararlar sizce önümüzdeki ay toplanacak Yüksek Askeri şÃ»ra’yı nasıl etkiler? Balyoz Davası sanıklarının tümünün tasfiyesini beklenebilir mi?* 

Cumhurbaşkanı’nın tutumu önemli ancak kilit durumundaki rol, Başbakan’ınki olacak. Onun tavrı belirleyici. Tahminim YAş’ın bir önceki yıldan farklı olmayacağı. TSK atamaları yapmak isteyecek. Ara formül bulacaklar. Geçici görevlendirme gibi. Kimse tasfiye beklemesin. 

*İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’yla ilgili olarak yoğun eleştiri almıştınız. Askeri Mahkeme, Plan’da imzası bulunan Dursun üiçek’in yargılanması gereken yerin sivil mahkemeler olduğu kararını verdi.* 

Beni şaşırtan iki şey oldu. İlki; askeri savcının hazırladığı iki farklı iddianame. ünce belgeye kağıt parçası denildi. Sonra, “Albay üiçek 2008 yılında terfi edemediği için bu belgeyi hazırlayarak, gazeteciye ulaştırdı ve TSK’dan intikam almak istedi” dediler. Bence belge emir komuta zinciri içerisinde hazırlandı. 

*Ya ikincisi?* 

Plandan haberdar olan gazetecilerin, ben haberi yazınca konudan yeni haberdar olmuş gibi yazı yazmaları. 

*Plandan haberdar olan gazeteciler mi vardı?* 

Tabii. İki gazeteden iki farklı isim. Biri kendisini yazısıyla deşifre etti. İsmini anmayayım. Kod adı DJ Dobi. 

*Bülent Arınç’a suikast davası ne aşamada? Kimse bu olayı konuşmuyor...* 

Bu konuda devlet ve askeri bürokrasi bir anlaşma yaptı diye düşünüyorum. Krokiler eğer sahte olsaydı TSK şu an yeri göğü inletiyor olurdu. Tam bir sessizlik mutabakatı var. 

*‘Baykal’ın Ergenekon’a bakışı kısmen değişti’* 

*Kaset skandalının ardından Baykal’ın Ergenekon Davası’na bakışı değişti mi? Bunun ipuçlarını verdi mi?* 

Bakış açısının kısmen değiştiğini düşünüyorum. Tamamen değişmesi için Baykal’ın bol bol okuması gerekiyor. 

*Kaset olayında yaşanan neydi?* 

Baykal, kongreye gidecek ve tekrar Genel Başkan olacaktı. Baykal’lı CHP’nin oy oranı da belliydi. Kongre öncesi düğmeye basıldı ve Kılıçdaroğlu formülüyle, CHP-MHP koalisyonu hedeflendi. 

*Baykal istifa ederken, neden Fethullah Gülen’e gönderme yapma gereğini duydu ve bu nasıl okunmalı?* 

Baykal, savunduğu kişilerin kendisini bir gecede nasıl harcayabildiklerini gördü. Darağacı kuranları da, sandalyeye tekme atanları da biliyor. Birkaç gün bekledikten sonra açıklama yaptı ve Gülen ismini özellikle anarak, komployu kimlerin kurduğunu bildiğini söyledi. Karşı tarafın olayı Gülen üzerine yıkmasına izin vermedi. “Siyasette satmayacaksın” diyerek de mesajını ilgililere gönderdi. 

*‘Kozmik oda bir sır olarak kaldı’* 

*Kozmik odada yapılan aramalarda ele geçen belgelerde neler olduğuna bakabildiniz mi?* 

üok uğraştım, başaramadım. şunu biliyorum ki; devletin üst düzey üç ismi krokileri biliyor. Krokilerin sonu bir yere gidiyor. Anladığım gittiği yer çok önemli... 

*Ergenekon Davası’nda yeni operasyonlar bekliyor musunuz?* 

Olabilir. Ancak Balyoz ve diğer soruşturmalarla ilgili operasyon bekliyorum. üünkü Balyoz iddianamesinde bazı isimlerle ilgili soruşturmanın ayrı bir dosyada devam ettiği yazıyor. 

*Olası operasyonların hedefinde hangi kurumlar ya da kişiler olabilir?* 

üst düzey yargıya hiç dokunulmadı. Karargah’tan emir alıp, bağımsız karar verdiği numarasını çeken yargı mensupları çok rahat değil. İki üst düzey yargı mensubu çevrelerine tutuklanmaktan korktuklarını söylüyor. TSK içinde de operasyon devam edecektir. Biri emekli çok tepedeki iki isim de tutuklanmaktan korkuyor. 

(Kutlu Esendemir- Habertürk)

----------


## bozok

*üzden ürnek'ten İki Girişim*

 

*Emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek'in avukatı, itiraz ve reddi hakim talebinde bulundu.*

'Balyoz Planı'' davası kapsamında hakkında yakalama emri çıkarılan eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek'in avukatı, itiraz ve reddi hakim talebinde bulundu. 

Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesine gelen eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek'in avukatı Dinçer Eskiyerli, yakalama emrine ilişkin itirazını içeren dilekçesini İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine verdi. Avukat Eskiyerli, reddi hakim talebini içeren dilekçesini de İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine sundu. 


26.07.2010 14:55 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*İşte Balyoz'un tüm ses kayıtları*

 

26 Temmuz 2010 Pazartesi *17:40 / İnternethaber*

Balyoz'un Tüm Ses Kayıtları 'Balyoz Darbe Planı'nın tüm detayları ortaya çıktı. Duyduklarınıza inanamayacaksınız!


*Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı iddianamesini geçtiğimiz hafta kabul eden İstanbul 10. ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, süpriz bir karara imza attı. Mahkeme heyeti, 196 şüpheliden 102'si hakkında 'kuvvetli suç şüphesi' nedeniyle yakalama kararı çıkarttı.*

Emekli generaller üetin Doğan, İbrahim Fırtına, Ergin Saygun, emekli amiral üzden ürnek ile Albay Dursun üiçek'in de aralarında bulunduğu 102 sanığın kısa sürede teslim olmaları için davet çıkartıldı.

Sanıklar kararın yüzlerine okunmasının ardından cezaevine gönderilecek. Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı soruşturmasını yürüten dört savcı tarafından 60'ı general 196 asker hakkında hazırlanan 968 sayfalık iddianame, geçtiğimiz hafta İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Heyeti tarafından kabul edilmişti. 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Heyeti, dün akşam saatlerinde tensip tutanağı ile 102 şüpheli hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarttı.

- *BALYOZ DARBE PLANI SES KAYDI-1*

*- BALYOZ DARBE PLANI SES KAYDI-2*

*- BALYOZ DARBE PLANI SES KAYDI-3*

*- BALYOZ DARBE PLANI SES KAYDI-4*

*- BALYOZ DARBE PLANI SES KAYDI-5*

*- BALYOZ DARBE PLANI SES KAYDI-6*

*- BALYOZ DARBE PLANI SES KAYDI-7*

*- BALYOZ DARBE PLANI SES KAYDI-8*

*- BALYOZ DARBE PLANI SES KAYDI-9*


*'KUVVETLİ SUü şüPHESİ'*

Tutuklama gerekçesinde, dosyadaki delil durumu, sanıkların üzerine atılı suçun vasıf ve mahiyeti, kuvvetli suç şüphesinin varlığını gösteren olguların bulunması, atılı suçun 



CMK'nın 100. maddesinde tanımlanan katalog suçlardan olduğu belirtilerek, bu nedenlerle adli kontrol hükümlerinin yetersiz kalacağı belirtildi.

*Haklarında yakalama kararı çıkarılan şüphelilerin, kendileri gelir ya da yakalanarak getirilirlerse, mesai saatleri içinde hemen mahkemede hazır edilmelerine karar verildi. Sanıkların yakalama kararına karşı 7 gün içinde, bir üst mahkeme olan İstanbul 11'inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne itiraz haklarının bulunduğu bildirildi*. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı'ndan da 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihlerinde İstanbul 1'inci Ordu Komutanlığı'nda yapılan Balyoz seminerine ait sonuç raporu istendi. Mahkeme, sanıkların kısa sürede mahkemeye gelerek teslim olmaları için davet çıkarttı.

Tutanakta davete uymayanların zorla getirileceği belirtildi. Sanıklar, mahkemede karar yüzlerine okunduktan sonra cezaevine gönderilecek. Mahkeme heyeti, çok sayıda sanık olduğu için Balyoz davasının ilk duruşmasını, 16 Aralık günü saat 09.30'da Silivri Cezaevi Yerleşkesi'nde yapılmasına karar verdi.

*İLK YORUMLAR*

İddianamenin bir numaralı şüphelisi üetin Doğan, "*Bir kara lekedir. Hukuk cinayetidir. Bize bu lekeyi atanlar cezasını çekecektir''* dedi. CHP Genel Başkanı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu da miting için gittiği Malatya'da karara ilişkin, "*Görülen dava, siyasi davadır"* yorumunu yaptı.

183 klasör eki bulunan 968 sayfalık iddianameye göre, 196 kişi arasında bir numaralı zanlı eski 1'inci Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan. 2. sırada eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, 3. sırada eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına ve 4. sırada Orgeneral Ergin Saygun bulunuyor. İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı davasında tutuklu yargılanan Albay Dursun üiçek de şüpheliler arasında. Sanıklar, *"Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs"* ile suçlanıyor. Ancak eylemi gerçekleştiremedikleri için 15 yıldan 20 yıla kadar hapis cezası istemiyle yargılanacaklar.

*BALYOZ NEDİR*?

İddianamede, Balyoz yapılanmasınıa ilişkin şu ifadelere yer veriliyor:

"Balyoz yapılanmasının askeri bir müdahale için öncelikle ülkeyi kaos ve kargaşa ortamına çekerek ortamı şekillendirmeyi planladığı, *bu amaçla 'Oraj', 'Suga', 'üarşaf' ve 'Sakal' eylem planlarını hazırladığı görülmektedir. Eldeki mevcut delillere göre,* dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı ve kuvvet komutanlarının dahil olmadıkları anlaşılmıştır. şüpheliler ordu bünyesindeki askeri hiyerarşi dışında bu amaçla bir yapılanma oluşturmuşlardır. *Kurulan bu suç örgütünün darbe yaparak hükümeti yıkmaya yönelik, öncelikle Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı adı altında çok kapsamlı ve ayrıntılı bir plan hazırladığı, hükümet ile işbirliği içerisinde olduğu grupların da tek ferdi kalmayacak şekilde ortadan kaldırılmasının hedeflendiği görülmektedir.* Eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın, yapılanmanın lideri olduğu ve 'Balyoz Harekat Planı' isimli bir darbe planı hazırladığı kanaatine varılmıştır."

*BüTüN PERSONEL GüREVİ BAşINDA!.. GENELKURMAY SAHİP üIKTI! AYRINTILAR DİğER SAYFADA...*

...

----------


## bozok

*HABERİN DEVAMI*


*Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Balyoz Soruşturması kapsamında yargılanan personeline sahip çıktı.* İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin 102 sanık hakkında yakalama emri çıkarmasından birkaç saat önce Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'ndan yapılan açıklamada, "Yargı sürecinde sanık bile olsalar TSK'nın bütün personeli görevinin başındadır" denildi. Genelkurmay'ın açıklamasında, Balyoz sanıklarının çoğunun terörle mücadelenin yoğun olduğu bölgelerde görev yaptığına da vurgu yapıldı. *Açıklamada adı geçen Hakkari Tümen Komutanı Tümgeneral Gürbüz Kaya bunlardan biri. Elazığ'daki 8. Kolordu Komutanı Korgeneral Korkut üzarslan, Malatya'daki 2. Ordu Komutanlığı Kurmay Başkanı Tümgeneral Hasan Fehmi Canan ile Adana'daki 6. Kolordu Komutanı Korgeneral Nejat Bek de terörle mücadele eden birliklerden sorumlu ve hakkında yakalama kararı verilen generaller arasında yer alıyor*.

*TERFİ BEKLİYORLARDI*

Balyoz soruşturması kapsamına haklarında yakalama emri çıkarılan muvazzaflar subaylardan 12 general bu yılki Yüksek Askeri şura'da (YAş) terfi bekliyorlardı.

Ancak, TSK Personel Kanunu'nun 65. maddesindeki "Tutuklu ya da tahliye edilmekle beraber kovuşturma veya duruşması devam eden veya hakkında verilen hüküm henüz kesinleşmemiş bulunanların terfileri ve kademe ilerlemeleri yapılmaz" hükmü gereğince bu generallerin terfileri görüşülmeyecek. Terfi bekleyen isimler arasında Korgeneral Nejat Bek, Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu, Tümgeneraller Gürbüz Kaya, Ahmet Yavuz, Salim Erkal Bektaş, Abdullah Dalay, Halil Helvacıoğlu, Tuğgeneraller Kasım Erden, Hakan Akkoç, Ali Aydın, Tuğamiraller Mustafa Karasabun, Ahmet Türkmen ve Abdullah Gavremoğlu da yer alıyor.

*İDDİANAMEDE KİM KİMDİR?*

Balyoz Harekatı Eylem Planı'nı hazırladığı iddia edilen Emekli 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral üetin Doğan Balyoz'un 1 numaralı sanığı. Emekli Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral üzden ürnek, görevdeyken tuttuğu Sarıkız, Ayışığı, Yakamoz ve Eldiven darbe günlükleriyle gündeme gelmişti.

Darbeye zemin hazırlamakla suçlanan Emekli Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına hakkında Ayışığı planında geçen 22 Eylül 2003'teki toplantıda eski Genelkurmay başkanı Hilmi üzkök'e *"Ya sen çekil ya da biz çekileceğiz"* şeklinde not verildiği iddia edilmişti. Emekli Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı ve 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Ergin Saygun, Başbakan Erdoğan'ın 5 Kasım 2007'de ABD Başkanı Bush ile Beyaz Saray'da yaptığı görüşmeye katılmıştı.

Emekli üzel Kuvvetler Komutanı Korgeneral Engin Alan, Abdullah ücalan'ın Kenya'dan getirildiği operasyonu yönetmişti. Alan'ın döneminde PKK'nın 2 numaralı ismi şemdin Sakık da Kuzey Irak'tan *"Yarasa Operasyonu"* ile Türkiye'ye getirilmişti.

Balyoz Darbe Palanı'nda koordinatörlük görevini üstlendiği anlaşılan dönemin 1'inci Ordu Komutanı Kurmay Albay Süha Tanyeri, Tuğgeneral olarak emekli oldu. Türkiye üzerine karanlık senaryoların konuşulduğu Hudson Enstitüsü'ndeki toplantıda ABD'li komutanlara *"PKK'nın üst düzey yöneticilerini teslim ederseniz AK Parti'nin oyu artar"* diyen kişi olarak gündeme gelmişti.

Kolordu Komutanı Korgeneral M. Korkut üzarslan, Elazığ'daki depremden sonra afet bölgesini ziyaret eden Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan'ın sarılarak teşekkür ettiği komutandı.

Taktik Piyade Komutanı Tümgeneral Gürbüz Kaya hakkında ses kaydı ortaya çıkmıştı. Yine Kaya, 7 askerin şehit olması üzerine şemdinli Tekeli Tabur Komutanlığı'na giden Erdoğan ve Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ'a PKK'lıları çoban sandıklarını söylemişti.

Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç, kendisine ait olduğu iddia edilen ses kaydında ordunun 20-25 yılda bir siyasete müdahale etmesi gerektiği görüşüyle gündeme gelmişti. -Harp Akademileri Komutan Yardımcısı Korgeneral Yurdaer Olcan, önceki gün Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ve Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan'ın katıldığı Harp Akademileri mezuniyet töreninde ödül vermişti.

...

----------


## bozok

*Facebook Kriminolojisi; 6 DereceTeorisi ve 2020'lerin General Kadrosu* 



*Entellektüel Asker* yaratma hevesine kapılanların küresel planla şiir gibi olması ile hız kananan dönemde;

*ASKER* Oktay Yıldırım'ın tutuklanması ile başlayan süreç *ENTELLEKTüEL* İlhan Selçuk'un gözaltına alınması ile zirve yaptı.

*"Neden?"* sorusunun cevabını hep beraber açalım...

......

9 aydır haklarında tek satır iddianame olmadan içeride tutulan insanlar hakkında Cumhuriyet kalem oynatmadı.

Gün geldi kurunun yanında yaşı da yakmakta mahzur görmeyen zihniyet İlhan Selçuk'un da kapısına dayandı.

*Cumhuriyet'in sembol ismi İlhan Selçuk'un kapısına saat 04:00'te dayanan polis miydi, kendi körlüğü mü...*

Oktay Yıldırım, Kemal Kerinçsiz, Ergün Poyraz, Vedat Yenerer, Emin Gürses, ümit Sayın, İsmail Yıldız gibi isimler içerideyken bu isimlerin hukuku için; _"sağcıdır, Türkçüdür, faşişttir, bizden değildir"_ gerekçeleri ile bir gram mürekkep harcamayanlar sıra kendilerine gelince şimdi gazetelerini 250 bin basmaya hazırlanıyorlar...

Bizim gibi *küçük adamlar*ın gözaltına alınma, aylarca iddianamesiz içeride tutulma gerekçesini sorgulamayan *büyük adamlar* şimdi kendi sorgulamaları ile yüzyüzeler...

Bu basit bir _"oh oldu"_ ifadesi değil...

bu _"hukuk herkese lazım"_ temel kuralının acı bir hatırlatması.

Biri Cumhuriyeti laikçilik, diğeri de demokrasiyi AKP ile sınırlayan *iki savcı arasında gerilen Türkiye'de* hiç kimsenin unutmaması gereken bir hatırlatma.

İlhan Selçuk'un tutuklanma gerekçesinde

örgüte üye olmaksızın örgütün amaçlarını bilerek örgüt adına vazife yüklenmek 

yazıyormuş._(Milliyet'in yalancısıyız)_

27 Haziran'da bırakın evimizden gözaltına alınmayı, İstanbul'un en işlek caddelerinden birinde sokak ortasında kelepçelenerek gözaltına alınan bendenizin tutuklanma talebinde ne yazıyordu

El bombası ile yakalanan ve eylemsel faaliyette bulunabileceği değerlendirilen şahıslarla irtibatlı olmak 

İddiaların şıklığına bakar mısınız... Birinde;

_Birilerinin eylem yapma olasılığı var ve ben onları tanıyorum._ 

Diğerinde;

_Ortada bir örgüt var ve İlhan Selçuk örgüte üye olmaksızın örgüt adına vazife yükleniyor._ 

Biz buna *facebook kriminolojisi* diyoruz.

*Artık delilden suçluya değil, tanıdıktan suçluyor gidiliyor.* 

Gözaltındayken şunları söyledim:

*Devletin sağ eli sol elini kovalıyor ve arada bizim gibiler harcanıyor.* Siz çeteyi bizde değil, bizi sizlerin önüne kim attı sorusunda arayın.

Neticede siz görevinizi yapıyorsunuz.

*Siz çekiçsiniz; biz çivi.* Görev tanımınız gereği tek bir şey yapabilirsiniz. ününüze atılan çiviye çakmak.

Burada gözaltına aldığınız onlarca kişinin bilgisayarlarını ve evraklarını tasnifle uğraşıyorsunuz. *Birileri koskoca Terörle Mücadeleyi , Evrakla Mücadeleye dönüştürüp kitliyor*.

üeteyi arıyorsanız esas şu soruyu sormanız lazım :

*Bizim gibi boy boy çividen bu sistemin hangi balonları rahatsız oldu da, bizi sizin önünüze attı* 

Tabi ki babamız yaşındaki amirde de, arkadaşımız yaşındaki memurlarda da bu sözlerimiz bir etki yaratmadı. Onlara verilen görev netti.

Bu görevin çerçevesi Dolmabahçe'de çizilmişti ve herkese bu operasyon çerçevesinde *kurumsal sürtünmeye neden olan muhaliflerini harcama kotası* verilmişti.

Ortada bir çete var, bulunacak, bul...

Bu noktada kendilerine şunu sordum

Siz *6 derece teorisini* bilir misiniz...

_"Hayır"_ dediler....

Anlattım

*Dünyada herkes birbiri ile en fazla altıncı dereceden irtibalıdır* 

Mesela ben Bush ile 3. dereceden irtibatlıyım 

_"Nasıl"_ dediler...

Ben Yaşar Büyükanıt'ı tanırım. O ABD Genelkurmay Başkanı'nı. O da Bush denilen o soytarı katili.

Siz insanları _"o onu tanıyor, o onla aynı resimde gözüktü"_ şeklinde *kadraj mühendisliği* üzerinden gözaltına almaya devam ederseniz çok yakında *Tayyip Erdoğan'ı da gözaltına almak zorunda kalırsınız ki; işte ancak o zaman "üete Kim" sorusunun kökenine inmiş olursunuz.* 
dedim.

Bir insanın diğeri ile _"irtibatlı"_ olmasının binbir anlamı olabileceğini; bugün _"çete/örgüt kurmakla suçlanan bir çok insanın bırakın örgüt kurmayı, biraraya gelip bir kooperatif bile kuramayacak kadar ihtilaflı olduğunu"_ anlatmaya çalıştım.

Ayrıntısını merak eden _"üete Kim"_ başlıklı yazımızı okur.

Gelinen noktada birilerinin ;

*şamil Tayyar*, Ahmet Altan, *Fehmi Koru* ve Nuh Gönültaş gibi *AKP'nin dört atlısının* propaganda yardımı ile *facebook kriminolojisinin* ve *kadraj mühendisliğini* artık kendi _"mahallelerinden"_ insanların bile vicdanlarının ve akıllarının sindiremediği mantık sınırlarının ötesine taşıdığı gözüküyor.

Ama benim aklımı kurcalayan bir başka soru var...

Sizce bu süreç sadece Tayyip Erdoğan'dan şamil Tayyar'a uzanan bir dizi insanın iktidar zehirlenmesi ile açıklanabilir mi...

Akıl ve vicdan sınırlarını zorlayan bu soruşturma süreci sadece bir *AKP ve diğerleri çatışması* içine sıkıştırılabilir mi...

Yaşanan sürecin başlangıcının *Dolmabahçe Mutabakatı* olduğu...

temel metodolojisin de *facebook kriminolojisi* ve *kadraj mühendisliği* olduğu tespitinde hemfikirsek...

*Bu operasyonun bir ana hedefini daha ortaya net koymalıyız:*

_"Ergenekon"_ olarak kodlanan bu cadı avı süreci aynı zamanda bir

*2020'lerin General Kadrosunu şekillendirme operasyonudur.*

Temel bir soruyu soruyorum herkese, size de sorayım...

Siz AB-D olsanız ve size denilse ki...

2020 Türkiye'sinin siyasi kadrolarını mı, askeri kadrolarını mı şekillendirmek istersiniz?

Sadece bir tanesini seçme hakkınız var, hangisini seçerdiniz... 
Bu güne kadar bu soruyu sorduğum tek bir kişi _"siyasi kadroyu"_ tercih etmedi.

Kendini AB-D'nin yerine koyan herkes tercihini _"askeri kadroyu şekilendirme hakkı"_ üzerinde kullandı.

üünkü herkes;

Türkiye'nin *teknolojik üretim altyapısının* belli bir olgunluğa erişeceği

ve

bugün Irak'ın kuzeyinde , Doğu'nun ve Güneydoğu'nun dağlarında *ABD'nin eğittiği teröristlerle çarpışırken, AB'nin sağladığı mayınlar üzerinden yürümek zorunda kalan subayların generalliğe yükseldiği noktada bu kadronun PKK'ye sivrisinek, AB-D'ye bataklık muamelesi yapacağını çok iyi biliyor*.

*Gözünün önünde teğmenini AB-D'nin beslemelerine şehit veren Yarbayın ; Albayın, Tuğgeneralinin, Tümgeneralin; bu Ordunun yönetim katlarına tırmandığında* ; AB-D 'li generallerle _"Terörle Mücadelede Mükemmelliyet Merkezi"_ açılışlarında gülümseyerek kameralara poz vermeyeceğinin AB-D'de farkında.

İşte bu yüzden...

Alttan gelen bu *küresel planla asenkron kadroyu* mümkün olduğu kadar ekarte edip;

Brüksel'in salonlarında ve hatta localarında;
"Terörle Mücadelede Mükemmelliyet Merkez"lerinde,
NATO karargahlarında,
elit üniversitelerin doktora programlarında,
İstanbul'un oligarkları ile oynanan golf oyunlarında ;
Afganistan'da ortak operasyonlarda pişmiş,

*küresel planla senkron kadroların yükselmesini sağlamak AB-D'nin Türkiye'deki temel önceliklerinden bir tanesidir*. 

*Ergenekon operasyonu bir yönüyle AB-D'ye bu fırsatı vermektedir.* 

Metodoloji facebook kriminolojisi ve kadraj mühendisliği değil mi...

*Yaz sicile...* 

Muzaffer Tekin bayram tebriği yollamış....

ümit Sayın'la MSN'de konuşmuş...

Oktay Yıldırım'ın arkadaşıymış...

Behiç Gürcihan'la kahve içmiş...

Kemal Kerinçsiz'le telefonda konuşmuş...

Veli Küçük'le beraber çalışmış...

Vedat Yenerer'i Irak'ın kuzeyinde misafir etmiş...

Emin Gürses'in derslerine girmiş...

Ergun Gürsoy'la e-mailleşmiş...

Ne kadar kolay değil mi...

İşte bu noktada Yaşar Büyükanıt'ın; bir astsubayla ilgili_ "tanırım, iyi çocuktur"_ dediği için kendisini *şemdinli iddianamesine dahil eden zihniyetle Dolmabahçe'de vardığı uzlaşma* daha da önem kazanıyor.

Bu ülkede *AB'nin sağladığı mayınlara basa basa ABD'nin eğittiği köpeklerle dağda bayırda çarpışanlar* bir gün AB-D için tehdit oluşturacaksa onların önünün şimdiden kesilmesi gerekiyor.

*TSK, entellektüel askerden ; profesyonel askere geçerken* ; bu profesyonelliğin tanımına birileri _"küresel plana uyumlu"_ tanımını da yerleştirmeye çalışmaktadır.

"Ergenekon" kodlu operasyon;

_"tanıdığımın tanıdığı"_, _"aynı karede görüldü"_ metodolojisi üzerinden;

işte bu *uzun vadeli kadro planlaması* için ideal bir araç konumuna dönüştürülmüştür.

Operasyonun;

_"ulusalcı/milliyetçi ise uzak dur, iktidarla bozuşma ki yükselesin"_

yolunda verdiği derin mesaj ise ; İlhan Selçuk'un, Doğu Perinçek'in, Kemal Alemdaroğlu gibilerinin örgütleyebileceğinin çok ötesinde *pragmatik bir zihniyet cuntasının ordu içinde kendiliğinden şekillenmesine yardımcı olmaktadır*.

Bu açıdan bakıldığında uzun vadede önemli olan gözaltına alınanlar, aylardır iddianamesiz içeride çürüyenler değil, bu gözaltına alınanları sırf tanıdığı için bile siciline not düşülecek olanlardır.

Daha da önemli olan komutanlarına güvenen askerlerin bu güveninin zedelenmemesidir.

*Millet ve Devlet'in bekası adına baki olanın ASKER* olduğu asla unutulmamalıdır.

*ASKER* düşmanının mayınına basana denir; düşmanı ile kadeh tokuşturana değil.

Devletin iş bölümü çerçevesinde gerektiğinde düşman ile kadeh tokuşturmak *BüROKRAT*'ın işidir.

Ne acıdır ki ;_ "Entellektüel Asker_" arayanların şiir kıvamına geldiği ; Devlet'i yönetme iddiasında olanların *KüRESEL BüROKRATA* dönüştüğü noktada;

*ASKER Oktay Yıldırım*'ın tutuklanması ile başlayıp, *ENTELLEKTüEL İlhan Selçuk*'un tutuklanması ile zirve yapan süreçte *ENTELLEKTüEL de, ASKER de aynı hukuksuzluğun hedefi haline getirilmiştir.* 

Tanımları karıştıranlara tekrar hatırlatırız....


*Behiç Gürcihan*
(Kıvanç Değirmenli)


*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 24 Temmuz 2010

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON SAVCILARININ RUH HALİ NASIL?*



26.07.2010 18:14

şeytanın avukatlığını yapıyoruz. 

Soru şu: Balyoz davası kapsamındaki yakalama kararlarının 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin verdiği biliniyor. Peki, yakalama talebi nereden geldi? 

Olağan şartlar altında yakalama talebinin savcılardan gelmesi gerekiyor. 
Ancak ne hikmetse savcıların yakalama talebi olmuyor. 

Yakalama kararını tensip kararıyla 10. Ağır Ceza hakimleri alıyor. Hem de hiçbir gerekçe belirtmeden…

******

Bu durumda ikinci sorumuz şöyle: Davanın savcıları “*neden yakalama kararı*” istemedi?

Edindiğimiz bilgilere göre Ergenekon, Poyraz, Amirallere Suikast, Balyoz derken savcılarda ciddi bir yorgunluk ortaya çıktı. Ama bu yorgunluk hali bildiğiniz gibi fiziki bir hal değil. üne çıkan davranış biçimi çekingenlik. 

üekinceli davranışlar dışarıya “*işten kaçınma*” şeklinde yansıyor.

Savcıların ruh hali Beşiktaş Adliyesi’ndeki hakim odalarında sohbetlere konu oluyor.

Savcılar, aradan geçen üç yılda pek çok ağır hukuki hata işledi. Hatalar ve şikayet dilekçeleri, tabir doğruysa dağ haline geldi. Bu yüzden savcıların da yavaş yavaş “*Bugünün yarını da var*” kaygısı içine girdiği belirtiliyor. 
Balyoz davası kapsamında 102 muvazzaf ve emekli asker için yakalama kararını mahkeme aldı. Odatv’nin edindiği bilgilere göre savcılar yakalama için talepte bulunmaktan çekindi.

üünkü hakimler – özlük hakları bakımından - kendilerini daha fazla güvende hissediyor. 

******

Peki, 10. Ağır Ceza hakimleri yakalama kararını inanarak mı aldı?

Eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek'in avukatı Dinçer Eskiyerli 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine reddi hakim, İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine de yakalama emrine itiraz taleplerini içeren dilekçelerini verdi. Eskiyerli şöyle konuştu: 

“*Yakalama kararı tatbikata aykırı. ürnek, ilk ifadesinin ardından, Savcılık tarafından sabit ikametgah sahibi olması ve davete icabet etmesi dolayısıyla serbest bırakıldı. Aradan geçen süre içerisinde tüm deliller toplandıktan sonra, suçun vasfında hiçbir değişiklik olmamasına rağmen tensip kararıyla yakalama kararı alınması hukuka aykırıdır. Hata tabiri biraz hafif kalır. Bu şekildeki bir kararla mahkeme tarafsızlığını bizce yitirdi*''.

Eskiyerli’nin gerekçeleri hukuki anlamda çok sağlam görünüyor. Ancak Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nde bile davanın aşırı biçimde siyasileştiği, bu yüzden hukukun geri planda kaldığını konuşuluyor.

******

Hakimlerin yakalama kararı aldığı konjonktür son derece dikkat çekici. Karar, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın “*Darbecileri yargılıyoruz*” mesajıyla birlikte anayasa değişiklikleri için “*evet kampanyasının*” ilk günlerine denk geldi. üte yandan yeri yurdu belli ve görev yerleri açık olan general, subay ve astsubayların yakalanması istenilen dönem Yüksek Askeri şura’ya günler kala gerçekleşti.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz davasında yeni gelişme* 



*üetin Doğan, yakalama kararının durdurulmasını istedi*

üetin Doğan, itiraz sonuçlanana kadar yakalama kararının durdurulmasını istedi.

İstanbul 10 Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin 102 sanık hakkında yakalama kararı vermesi üzerine, dün gerçekleştirilen duruşmada üetin Doğan'ın avukatı, karara itiraz etmiş ve reddi hakim talebinde bulunmuştu. 
 



27.07.2010 Salı *12:42 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*“üZERİNDEKİ üNİFORMAYI SUBAY üNİFORMASI ZANNEDEN HAİNLERİN TUZAKLARI…”*



27.07.2010 12:52

İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’nı hazırladığı iddiasıyla 30 Nisan’da tutuklanıp, cezaevine konan, hem *“Ergenekon”* Mahkemesi, hem de Askeri Mahkeme’de yargılanmasına devam edilen, ama bu arada *“Balyoz”* darbe planında yer aldığı gerekçesiyle hakkında tutuklama kararı çıkartılan Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, Odatv aracılığıyla zehir zemberek mesajlar gönderdi. Yaşananları 1919’a, Malta sürgünlerine benzeten üiçek, idama mahkum etseler dahi kurulan tuzakları halka anlatmaya devam edeceklerini bildirdi. üiçek, sahte *“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı”* pazarlamasıyla, irticanın korunup, kollandığını, ayrıca gerçekte askere ve yargıya karşı acımasız bir komplo planı uygulandığını da düşünüyor.

Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek 1 yıldır medyanın manşetlerinden inmiyor. Her gün yeni bir iddiayla suçlanıyor… O ise sadece mahkeme salonlarında konuşup, kendisini savunabiliyor. Acaba avukatları veya ailesi değil, bizzat kendisinin anlatmak, söylemek istedikleri yok mudur? Muhakkak ki vardır, hem de çok. Ama konuşamıyor, çünkü o bir muvazzaf… Emekli askerler bu anlamda, muvazzaflardan daha şanslı. Zira seslerini duyurabilecek bir yer bulurlarsa konuşup, hiç olmadı mektup yazarak, hukukta en temel ve kutsal hak sayılan *“savunma hakkı”*ndan yararlanmaya çalışıyorlar. Yandaş medyanın bazı kalemleri, söz konusu isimlerin çoğunun daha ortada iddianameler yokken, gazete manşetleriyle mahkum edildiklerini unutup, bu çalışmalara, *“Mahkemeden umudu kestiler, kamuoyuna oynuyorlar”* diye itiraz etse de…


*DOLAYLI RüPORTAJ*
şartlar ortada. Buna rağmen şansımızı deneyip, Kurmay Albay üiçek’i konuşturalım istedik. Ancak röportaj girişimimiz yine *“muvazzaflık”* engeline çarptı. Sorularımızı da doğrudan Albay üiçek değil, ama onun adına artık kamuoyunun yakından tanıdığı kızı İrem üiçek cevaplandırmak zorunda kaldı.

Soru - cevap faslından önce, İrem üiçek’in aktardığı bugünün Türkiye tablosuna ilişkin şu çarpıcı tespitle işe başlayalım: 

*“ülkemiz hukukun hukuksuzluk için alet edildiği, biat kültürüne zorlanan insanlardan direnenlerin tutuklanma baskısı ile teslim olmaya zorlandığı, 1919 dönemini yaşıyor. İngilizlerin dış baskısı, padişah ve sadrazamın teslimiyetçi ve işbirlikçi yönetim anlayışı ile o günlerde Türk Subayları ve genelde Türk aydınları bir gecede tutuklanır, Malta’ya sürülürdü. O zaman düşman ve dost belli idi. Ama şimdi içimizde ve onları ayırmak o kadar kolay değil. O zaman iletişim ve medya bu kadar etkin değildi. şimdi çok etkin. Mütareke basınının yapamadığını, yandaş medya bir ibadet vecdi içinde yerine getirmek için gece-gündüz çalışıyor. Cumhuriyetin bir asırlık değerleri eriyor, yetişmiş insanları iki duvar arasına mahkum ediliyor, ülkenin birlik ve dirliği için canı ve kanı pahasına mücadele eden, terörle mücadelede ön saflarda kahramanca görev yapmış askerler ve halen görev yapanlar, bu ülkenin yargıcı olduğu söylenen hakimler tarafından tutuklanıyor. Türk toplumunun beyni yıkanarak, asker düşmanı olmaya zorlanıyor. Cumhuriyet Savcıları, siyasi savcılar haline gelmiş. Masum insanların aylarca tutuklanması için küçük bir siyasi işaret yeterli. Tarafsız ve bağımsız yargının bazı birimleri teslim alınmış. Yüksek yargının teslim alınmasına yönelik referandum sürecini de ibretle izliyoruz.* _‘Bir siyasi partiyi ve cemaati bitirme planı, millete komplo planı ve irtica ile mücadele planı’_ *olarak pazarlanan sahte plan, cemaati ve irticayı koruma ve kollama planı olarak uygulanıyor.* _‘Millete komplo planı’_, *askere ve yargıya komplo planı olarak acımasızca uygulanıyor. ümitsiz olmak için neden çok. Ama bize mücadele yakışır. Mustafa Kemal ve arkadaşlarının 1919 tarihinde yaptığı gibi. Temel hak ve hürriyetlerimiz ayaklar altında. Ama Türk Milletinin aydınlanmasına ve gerçekleri görmesine hizmet edecekse helal olsun. Ama bir işe yaramayacaksa yazıklar olsun.”*


*DURSUN üİüEK TSK’NIN DREYFUS’U OLABİLİR*

şimdi sıra soru ve yanıtlarda: 

*- Yargılanmanız, TSK'dan ihraç edilmeniz için kampanya yürüten birileri dava başladıktan sonra sizi* "Bu davanın Dreyfus'u"* ilan etti. Bu benzetmeyi nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz?* 

Dursun üiçek olsa olsa komplo ve tertiplerin hedefi haline gelen TSK’nin Dreyfus'u olabilir. Yani önce yargısız infazla, suçsuzluk karinesi ve insan haklarını haince ihlal edeceksin, sonra masum olabileceğini savunacaksın. Bu yandaş medyanın ne kadar hain ve insanlık dışı bir yayın politikası izlediğini ve bir merkezden yönetildiğini gösteren somut bir örnekten başka bir şey değil.

*- Aynı kesimden bir isim, Mümtaz'er Türköne,* "Aslında başından beri sizi kendisine çok yakın bulduğunu"* açıkladı. Bu* "yakınlıktan"* kast edilen sizce ne olabilir? Mesela duruşmada, kız kardeşlerinizin türbanlı olduğunu açıklamanız, bu yakınlıkta etkili olmuş mudur? Sizce birilerine yakınlık veya uzaklığın ölçüsü türban olabilir mi?*

Başörtüsü bizim kültürümüzün bir parçası. Adı geçen kişi, daha önce Dursun üiçek’le ilgili olarak yaptığı haksız yayınlarından sonra sanırım komplonun ne kadar açık ve haince olduğunu anlamış olabilir. Bu davada beraat çıkacağını gördüğü için böyle bir tavır değişikliğine girmiş olabilir. Zaten baştan beri ifade ettik. Asıl hedef TSK ve milletin gönlündeki, milli kültürümüzdeki asker sevgisini aşındırmak. Bu amaca hizmet eden her yol, söz konusu kesimler için mubah. Onlardan dürüstlük, tutarlılık beklemenin hiçbir anlamı yok.

- *Söz konusu kesimlerin TSK, daha doğrusu üstleriniz aleyhine ifade vermenizi,* "Bana bu belgeyi şu şu yazdırdı"* demenizi beklediği anlaşılıyor. Bu beklentiyi karşılayacak mısınız?*

Bırakın öyle 3-5 ay tutuklanmayı, idama mahkum etseler de her zaman doğruyu söylemeye ve gerçekleri milletimize anlatmaya devam edeceğiz. Sahte planı ve taklit imzaları, üzerindeki üniformayı subay üniforması zanneden hainlerin kurduğu tuzakları, gücümüz yettiğince halkımıza anlatmaya, bu yolda her türlü mücadeleye destek vermeye devam edeceğiz. Bizden yalan ve iftira içinde olmamızı bekleyenler daha çok beklerler. Ama yazılan senaryoları ve kurulan tuzakları ülkemizin insanlarına anlatmak için gerekli hazırlıkları yaptık. Bize şimdi gerekli olan tek şey, sadece aklı ve vicdanı hür Cumhuriyetin gerçek savcıları ve hakimleri. Tarafsız ve bağımsız bir yargı ve anlattıklarımızı milletimize çarpıtmadan aktaracak bir medya.

*- Bu dönemde siz ve aileniz maddi, manevi ve hukuki yönden TSK komuta kademesinden beklediğiniz desteği gördünüz mü?* 

Destekten hiç şüphe duymadık. üünkü gerçekleri ve komploları çok iyi biliyorlar. Devletin kurumları arasındaki çatışmanın ülkeye ve millete zarar vereceğini düşünüyorlar. O yüzden bizim maruz kaldığımız haksızlıkları, ülkenin doğruyu bulması ve yargının güçlenmesi için karşılamaya çalışıyorlar. Aynı beklentinin siyasi kanattan gelmemesi sorunun temel kaynağı. O tarafta devlet adamlığı yaklaşımı yok. Basit ve çıkarcı bir ilkel yaklaşım var, bilek güreşine zorlama var. Bu tuzağa düşmek milleti kamplara bölebilir, iç çatışma ortamı yaratmanın kapısını sonuna kadar açabilir. üok dikkatli olmak zorundayız. Ama temel sıkıntı askeri yargıda. Anayasal yetki ve sorumluluklarının gereğini yapmıyorlar. Yoğun saldırılar karşısında bir şüphe dönemi oldu. Her şeyin düzeleceğine, gerçek yargının ve özellikle yüksek yargının hukuk ve adalet adına vereceği kararlarla bu çalkantılı dönemin normale döneceğini bekleyebiliriz. Yeter ki siyasi savcılar, Türk yargıçları üzerinden elini çeksin, onları hukuk ve vicdanları ile baş başa bıraksın. Biz onlarla doğruyu, hukukun gereğini ve adaletin tecellisini sağlayacağımıza inanıyoruz. İçlerinde bazı militanlar çıkabilir. Ama onların da sistemden ayıklanabileceğini düşünüyoruz.

*- Genelkurmay Başkanı o belgeyi bir polisin sızdırdığını açıkladı. Ancak Askeri Savcılık, belgeyi hazırlayanın da, birtakım aracılar eliyle sızdıranın da siz olduğunu iddia etti. Bu işleri yapan sizseniz, üukurambar PTT'sinden ihbarcının görüntülerinin tespit edilmesini istemenizde bir tuhaflık yok mu?* 

Bu konudaki iddiaların cevaplanması eldeki delillerle çok kolay. Bizim mahkumiyet almak gibi bir korkumuz yok. Adli yargıdan da askeri yargıdan da çekinmiyoruz. Biz ne yaptığımızı ve ne yapmadığımızı çok iyi biliyoruz. Tek istediğimiz şey, adil ve dürüst yargılanma, aklı ve vicdanı hür yargıçlar, tarafsız ve bağımsız bir yargı ve iftira niteliği taşımayan iddianameler.

*- şayet Genelkurmay Başkanı ile görüşebilseydiniz neler söyler ve anlatırdınız?*

Doğrudan olmasa da ilgililer kanalıyla her zaman Sayın Genelkurmay Başkanına ulaştığımızı düşünüyorum. Onun gerçekleri bildiğinden ve hukuki olarak bunların ispatlanmasını istediğinden hiç şüphemiz yok. Biz de aynı şeyleri istiyoruz. Sayın Genelkurmay Başkanının, _‘bu süreçten TSK güçlenerek çıkacak’_ şeklinde bir açıklaması oldu. Bu cümlenin anlamı; kurulan komplolar ve yazılan senaryolar sonunda millete ve yargıya anlatılacak. Biraz zaman alıyor, biraz canımız yanıyor, ama sonuçtan hiç şüphemiz yok. Bağımsız ve tarafsız Türk yargısının tesisi, Adalet Bakanlığı kanalıyla siyasi vesayetin, yargı üzerindeki baskısının kaldırılması için mevcut sistemin geliştirilmesini ve düzeltilmesini her ortamda dile getirilmesini Sayın Genelkurmay Başkanından isterdik. üünkü asıl sorun yargıda, poliste ve istihbarat birimlerinde. Bu birimlere sızmış bazı siyasi grupların ve cemaatlerin adamı olabilir. Aynı grupların ve kişilerin yargıda olması sistemi çürütür. Devlete olan güveni sarsar. 2’ye 1 oyla tutuklanan çok değerli insanların sayısını her geçen gün arttırır.

*- Cezaevinde iddianame dışında hangi kitapları okudunuz?*

Dursun üiçek daha çok Mustafa Kemal Atatürk’ün Kurtuluş Savaşı öncesi yaşadığı dönemi anlatan çok sayıda kitap okudu. Hukuk ve çağdaş yargılama sistemleri, dürüst yargı üzerine yazılan kitaplar bu dönemde çok ilgisini çekti. Her zor konulu kitaptan sonra mücadele azim ve kararlılığına destek verecek şekilde öz motivasyonu yükseltecek kitaplar okudu. Her hafta iki kitap okudu diyebilirim. Medyayı ve gündemi takip etmeye çalıştı. Bolca dilekçe ve savunma hazırladı. Böylece avukatlarına destek olmaya çalışıyor.

*- İçişleri Bakanlığı bünyesinde Pontus ve Ermeni iddialarına karşı oluşturulan çalışma grubunda görev yaptığınız sürede, Pontus ve Ermeni soykırım iftiraları, Ruhban Okulu'nun açılması, Patriğin ekümenliğinin tanınması, Sümela ve Akdamar'ın ibadete açılması, Akdamar'a kalıcı haç takılması konuları gündeme geldi mi? Geldiyse hangi çerçevede geldi, siz herhangi bir görüş beyan ettiniz mi? Bu konularda, işin uzmanı olarak kişisel görüşleriniz nelerdir? üzellikle Lozan kapsamında...*

Bu etkinliklerin temel amac, ulus-devleti yıpratmak, hak ve hürriyetler maskesi altında bu ülkedeki kaynaşmayı, milli birlik ve beraberliği zayıflatmaktır. ülkemizde azınlıkların bireysel anlamda bir özgürlük sorunu olduğunu düşünmüyoruz. Onların dış tahriklerle, bu ülkeye yönelik yıkıcı ve bölücü çabaların içinde olmaması için bilgilendirilmeleri ve bilinçlendirilmeleri önem kazanıyor. ülkedeki ilişkiler ve birlik, ayrılıklar ve dini temalardan çok ortak çağdaş gelecek, ekonomik ve kültürel kalkınma yönünde olmalı. Geçmişte takılıp kalmak, geçmişin hesabını sormaya kalkmak hiç de iyi niyetle açıklanamaz. 

*- Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nca hazırlanan ve Hrant Dink Vakfı'nca dava edilen Sarı Gelin CD'sinin hazırlanmasında katkılarınız oldu mu?*

Galiba daha önce hazırlanmış. Ortak değerleri ön plana çıkaran, savaş ortamında yaşanan sıkıntıları anlatan gerçekçi bir çalışma olarak biliyoruz. Daha güncel ve ikna edici dokümanlar hazırlanabilir.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*HAKİMLERİN İZNE üIKIşINI KİM TAKİP EDİYOR?*



27.07.2010 18:44

Ergenekon, Kafes, Balyoz vs. derken birilerinin hakim atamalarında ve dava dosyasını belli bir mahkemeye ve en uygun zamanda nasıl düşürdükleriyle ilgili ilginç örneklere aşinayız.

Ancak birazdan aktaracağımız hikaye, okuyan herkese “*kim bu evliyalar*” dedirtecek cinsten.

ünce Ergenekon Davası’nda yaşanan ilginç durumu hatırlatalım…

Ergenekon Davası’nda bakan mahkemenin adı malum: “*İkiye bir mahkemesi*.”

Bunun nedeni özellikle tutuklama kararlarında sonuçların hep ikiye bir çıkması. Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün’ün tutuklamaya gerek yok dediği pek çok kişi için diğer iki üye “*Tutuklayalım*” dedi.

Hatta Köksal şengün’ün izinli olduğu duruşmalarda sanıkların pek çoğunun nasıl olsa tahliye olamayacakları düşüncesi ile tahliye talebi dahi olmuyordu.

******

Bu iş nasıl oluyor derseniz, hakimlerin sicil numarasına dikkat çekmek anlamlı oluyor.

ürnek olarak Ergenekon mahkemesini ele alalım.

*Başkan Köksal şengün'ün sicil numarası 20209. Bu numara Köksal şengün'ün görevde ne kadar eski olduğunu gösteriyor.*

Diğer hakimler Hasan Hüseyin üzese'nin sicil numarası 28298, Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu'nun ise 37266. Yani üzese ve Haşıloğlu, şengün ile 
karşılaştırıldığında oldukça genç sayılabilecek hakimler.

Dönelim Balyoz Davası'na...

Dava İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülüyor. *Davaya bakan heyetin başkanı 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Zafer Başkurt. Diğer üyeler Davut Bedir ve Murat üründü*.

üç kişilik heyetin daha önce verdiği kararlar çok ilginç bir resim veriyor.
10. Mahkeme 5 Mart günü Balyoz Davası'nda 33 zanlının tutukluluğuna yapılan itirazı reddetti. Peki oy dağılımı nasıldı?

*İki hakim tutuklukuk yönünde oy verirken, Başkan Başkurt sanıklardan 20'sinin tutuklu kalmasına gerek olmadığını yönünde muhalefet şerhi yazdı.* şerhin gerekçesi şöyleydi:

"şüphelilerin üzerlerine atılı suçun niteliğinin değişme ihtimali, delil durumu, şüphelilerin faal kamu görevlisi olması, kaçma, saklanma veya kaçacakları şüphesini uyandıran somut olguların bulunmaması, delilleri yok etme, gizleme veya değiştirme olanaklarının söz konusu olmaması, belli ikametgah sahibi olmaları, bazı şüphelilerin daha ağır konumları olmasına rağmen savcılık serbest bırakılmış olması göz önüne alınarak adli kontrol ve yurtdışına çıkış yasağı konmak sureti ile bu şüphelilerin tahliyesi görüşünde olduğumdan çoğunluk görüşüne katılmıyorum".

*Başkurt, bir başka vesileyle de dikkat çeken bir hakim.* Mehmet Haberal, terör örgütü kurmak ve yönetmek suçuyla tutuklandığı halde sorguda bu konuda herhangi bir soru sorulmadığını, buna karşılık tahliye edilmediği gerekçesiyle 9 hakimi Yargıtay'da mahkum ettirdi.

Haberal’ın hakkında dava açmadığı bir hakim vardı: *Zafer Başkurt.* üünkü Başkurt tahliyesi yönünde karar vermişti.

Yargıtay'ın da onayladığı gibi Başkurt'un tahliye kararı doğruydu. Tutuklama kararı keyfi olarak kullanılamazdı.

******

üzetle, Başkurt tutuklamayı keyfi olarak kullanan bir hakim portresi çizmiyordu.

Bu nedenle Başkurt'un komutanlar hakkında verilecek bir yakalama kararına imza atması beklenmiyordu.

şimdi de bir Balyoz takvimi yapalım...

*6 Temmuz:* Savcılar Balyoz Davası iddianamesini hazırladılar. İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na teslim ettiler.

*7 Temmuz:* Savcılık UYAP sistemiyle iddianameyi 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne teslim etti. İşte bu tarihte davaya 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin bakması netleşti. *Bu sırada heyetin başında Zafer Başkurt bulunuyordu.* Diğer üyeler Murat üründü ve Davut Bedir idi.

****

Zafer Başkurt, iddianame mahkemeye ulaştıktan sonraki hafta içinde yıllık izne ayrıldı. Başkurt'un izni sürpriz değildi tabii.

Hakimlerin izin tarihi önceden belliydi. *Başkurt'un eline iddianame geçtiğinde izne ayrılmasına sayılı günler kalmıştı.*

Bu sebeple mahkeme heyetine Başkurt'un yerine yeni bir isim dahil oldu: *"Ali Efendi Peksak".*

Peksak, 26 şubat'ta Adalet Bakanlığı müsteşarı Ahmet Karahan ile yenilen yemekte bulunmasıyla gündeme gelmişti. Peksak, Başkurt'un yokluğunda üründü ve Bedir ile yeni hakim heyetini oluşturdu.

*15 Temmuz* günü beklenen oldu. Hükümete yakın Star Gazetesi'ne hakimlerin önündeki iddianame sızdı. Gazete, "*Sağ Sol Demeden Balyoz'u İndirelim*" başlığıyla iddianameye ilişkin bütün ayrıntıları verdi.

Devam edelim...

Aynı mahkeme heyeti *19 Temmuz günü* iddianameyi kabul etti. *23 Temmuz'da*, Genelkurmay'ın Balyoz yargılamalarının terfilere engel olmayacağını açıkladığı gün, 102 komutan hakkında yakalama kararı çıkardı. Daha önceki kararlar hatırlanırsa Başkurt görevinin başında olsa, bu karara şerh koyması beklenirdi.

******

şimdi yeniden sicil meselesine dönelim...

İşte 10. Mahkemenin sicil şeması:

Zafer Başkurt'un, 23769.

Davut Bedir, 39505.

Ali Efendi Peksak, 39800.

Murat üründü, 40001.

Sicil numaralarından bir kıdem tahmini yaparsak sanırım aradaki tecrübe farkı daha iyi anlaşılıyor. Zafer Başkurt, diğer üye hakimlere göre oldukça eski bir hakim. Ancak 102 komutan hakkında verilen ve hukuk tekniği hakkında çok tartışılan kararı hatırlanırsa, genç hakimlerin "*çok cesur*" olduğu sanırım tartışılmaz.

******

Balyoz Davası'nın en önemli kararları mahkeme başkanı izindeyken alındı. Ergenekon Davası'nda olduğu gibi "*daha genç*" sayılabilecek hakimler takdir hakkını komutanların tutuklanması yönünde kullandı.

Süreç, Balyoz mahkemesine de "*ikiye bir*" yakıştırmasını getirir mi bilinmez. Elbette bu durum izne çıkan Başkurt kadar, "izin programını iptal eden" hakimlerin çalışmalarına da bağlı.


*Barış Terkoğlu
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*İki Komutanın Tartışmasında Gözardı Edilenler*


Doğan Yurdakul - Oda TV

Kamuoyu bir süredir 2003 yılının 1.Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan ile dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök arasında cereyan eden tartışmayı medyadan izliyor. 

O dönemde Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin kimi komutanlarının arasında bir geçimsizlik olduğunun ortaya çıkması bir çok kimseyi endişeye sevk etti. 

ürneğin Mustafa Mutlu şöyle yazdı:

_“Bugünkü tabloya bakıyorum da... Dudaklarımdan “Vah, vah, vah”tan başka bir şey dökülmüyor...Verilmiş sadakamız varmış ki o günlerde savaş falan çıkmamış!”_
(Vatan, 8 nisan 2010). 

Aslında Mutlu yanılıyor, çünkü o günlerde savaş çıkmıştı. 

Bu tartışmalara neden olan seminerden tam 15 gün sonra, 20 Mart 2003’te ABD Irak’ı işgal etmişti. Ancak yine de Mutlu “vah,vah, vah” demekte haklıdır. 

üünkü Türk Ordusu güney sınırında patlak veren bu savaş konusunda fikir birliği içinde olmamasının bedelini, işgalden üç buçuk ay sonra 4 Temmuz 2003’te Süleymaniye’de askerinin başına çuval geçirilmesiyle ödemiştir. 

*Zaten meselenin özü de budur; dönemin komutanları arasındaki anlaşmazlığın temelinde ABD’nin Irak işgaline bakış açısı yatmaktadır.* 

*Tartışmanın 5-7 Mart 2003’te yapılan 1.Ordu Semineri ile ilgili gibi gösterilen kısmı, işin kafa karıştırılmak istenen kısmıdır.* 

Tartışmaları medyaya yansımış olan iki komutanın Irak işgaliyle ilgili görüşlerine bakacak olursak; 

üetin Doğan ABD’nin Irak işgaliyle ilgili düşüncelerini hiçbir zaman gizlememiş, çeşitli makalelerinde ortaya koymuştur. Bunlardan ikisi de “balyoz” olayı daha ortada yokken Odatv’de yayınlanmıştır.

Hilmi üzkök’ün bu konudaki görüşlerine gelince, Fikret Bila bunu daha önce bir kitabında yazmıştı: 

“üzkök, TBMM tarafından 1 Mart 2003’te geri çevrilen bu tezkerenin geçmesini istiyordu” _(_Komutanlar Cephesi_, sayfa: 211-212)_. 

Bila, üzkök’ün tezkereyi desteklediğini 10 Nisan tarihli yazısında bu kez Fehmi Koru’nun balyozla ilgili komplo teorisini yanıtlamak için tekrarladı. 

üzkök’ün bu görüşlerini Tezkere oylamasından önceki MGK toplantısında da dile getirdiği zaten biliniyordu 
(Murat Yetkin, Tezkere, sayfa: 169). 

Seminerin dış tehdit algısı 

Ancak, üzkök’ün tezkereyi, dolayısıyla ABD’nin Irak işgalini desteklemesi o dönemdeki ordu üst kademesinin bu konuda tam bir görüş birliği içinde olduğunu göstermiyordu. 

ABD’nin Ortadoğu planları çoktan beri biliniyordu. Tezkereden bir yıl önceki Başbakan Ecevit de, üzkök’ten önceki Genelkurmay Başkanı Kıvrıkoğlu da, Türkiye üzerinden Irak’a müdahale edilmesine karşı olduklarını ABD’ye hissettirmişlerdi. 

TSK içinde güçlü olan bu görüşlerin bir komutan değişimiyle bir yıl içinde tersyüz olması beklenemezdi. 

Nitekim o görüşler,“5-7 Mart 2003 tarihlerinde Selimiye Kışlasında yapılan 1. Ordu Karargah Plan Seminerine “dış tehdit” olarak yansımıştır. 

*O plan seminerinde uygulanmış olan senaryo, TSK’nın Irak sınırına büyük askeri güç aktarması üzerine “iç tehdit unsurlarının” İstanbul’da ayaklanma çıkarması üzerine kurgulanmıştır.* 

Bu seminer rutin olarak orada bulunan 29 general ve 162 subayın katılımı ile gerçekleşmiştir. Yani ordunun tüm üst kademesi senaryoya esas teşkil eden “dış tehdit” algısını bilmektedir. 

Dolayısıyla o dönemde TSK’da general rütbesinde olup da bunu duymadım, haberim olmadı demenin pek fazla bir inandırıcılığı yoktur. 

*Aslında o dönemde ordu üst kademesindeki çekişmeler sadece Doğan-üzkök anlaşmazlığından ibaret de değildir.* 

Gerek Kara Kuvvetlerinde, gerekse Deniz Kuvvetlerinde cereyan eden ayak oyunlarının bir kısmı bugün artık bilinmektedir. 

O dönemde çok kritik görevlerde olan daha sonraki iki Genelkurmay Başkanı Büyükanıt ile Başbuğ’un bu ayrışmalardan etkilenmemiş olmaları düşünülemez. 

*Irak işgali sırasında ordunun üst kademelerinde meydana geldiği bugün artık daha iyi anlaşılan bu saflaşmalar neredeyse 12 Mart’taki Tağmaç-Gürler saflaşmasını andırmaktadır ve ayrı bir tahlil konusudur.*

“Dış tehdit” tebligatçıyı bile huylandırdı 

Konumuza dönecek olursak, 1.Ordu seminerinden bir darbe planı çıkarılması tertibinin püf noktası o seminerin dış tehdit algısıdır. ABD o seminerdeki dış tehdit algısını affetmemiştir. 

Bir noktayı daha hatırlamakta yarar var: *Bu “dış tehdit” konusu, ABD’nin balyoz tertibini kamuoyuna tebliğ etmekle görevlendirilen Taraf’ı bile huylandırmıştır.*

Taraf gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Ahmet Altan balyoz yayını sırasındaki bir başyazısında şöyle demiştir: 

_“Bütün savcılara buradan duyuruyoruz, hiçbir yayın organına Balyoz Darbe Planı’nın dış tehdit bölümleriyle ilgili belge ve bilgi vermedik. Böyle bir haber yayınlanırsa o haberin kaynağı Taraf değildir. O haber onlara başka yerden gelmiştir."_

Bu açıklama üzerindeki gizem bugüne kadar aydınlanamamıştır. 

Sonuç olarak, Balyoz tertibiyle Amerika TSK’ya şunu demiştir: 

_“Siz kendi kafanıza göre bir dış tehdit saptayıp ona göre seminerler düzenleyemezsiniz. Sizin dış tehdidinizin ne olduğuna da ben karar veririm. Aksini düşünenlerin başına balyozu indiririm!”_ 

Zaten bu tertibin uygulayıcıları, dönemin komutanlarına yapılan “hukuki” işlemlerde çok açık bir ayrım gözetiyorlar. 

Böylece kamuoyu da ABD’nin o komutanların hangisi hakkında ne düşündüğünü net bir biçimde görmüş oluyor. 

_(12.04.2010)_




*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 26 Temmuz 2010

----------


## bozok

*Sami Selçuk'tan Balyoz yorumu* 



*Yargıtay eski Başkanı Sami Selçuk, Balyoz'la ilgili tartışılan mahkeme kararını yorumladı*

*Burak BİLGE / VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 

Yargıtay eski Başkanı ve Bilkent üniversitesi üğretim üyesi Prof. Dr. Sami Selçuk, Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından muvazzaf ve emekli 102 asker hakkında çıkartılan yakalama kararı ile ilgili VATAN’ın sorularını yanıtladı. Selçuk şu açıklamalarda bulundu:

*KAüAKLIK SüZ KONUSU DEğİL*

Ceza Yargılama Yasası’nın 98. maddesinin 3. fıkrası kovuşturma aşamasında kaçak kişiler hakkında yakalama işleminin yapılacağını öngörmektedir. Aynı yasanın 247. maddesi kaçaklığın tanımını yapmaktadır. Bunun için yurt içindeyse saklanmış olması gerekiyor. Veya yurt dışında olacak ve kendisine ulaşılamayacak. Bu durumda bu söz konusu değil. Bu insanlar işlemin yapıldığı ve kamuoyuna duyurulduğu gün kendilerinden ellerine çantalarını almışlar ve mahkemenin önüne çıkabilmek için İstanbul’a gitmişler. 

*İNSAN şEREFİ GüZETİLMELİ*

Ceza Yargılama Yasası suçsuzların yasasıdır. Yani suçsuzları iyi ayıklamanın yasasıdır. Bu açıdan konuya yaklaşırken ne pahasına olursa olsun diye yaklaşamazsınız. Soruşturmanızı hukukun üstünlüğü, suçsuzluk karinesi, insan şerefini gözeterek yapacaksınız. Ve yasal çerçevede yapacaksınız. 

*5 AYLIK SüRE OLAğAN DEğİL*

Yakalama kararlarının ardından ilk duruşmaya kadar olan 5 aylık süreyi olağan bir süre olarak görmüyorum. 5 aylık bir süre var iken böyle bir yakalama kararının çıkmasını düşündürücü bulduğunu daha önce de söylemiştim. Arkadaşların inandırıcı gerekçeleri olduğunu umuyorum, diliyorum. Bu 5 aylık süreyi kısaltmak da mahkemenin elinde.

*YETKİ KULLANIRKEN 9 üLüüN 1 BİüİN*

Bir kişiyi düşünün bu davada yargılanan ve ilerde beraat ettiğini düşünün. En azından hiyerarşi içerisinde yükselme olanağını da yitirmiş veya ertelemiş oluyor. Herkes yetkisini kullanırken 9 ölçsün 1 biçsin. Bu konularda dikkatli olmak ve istisnayı kural haline getirmemek durumundayız. Türkiye’de ne yazık ki bunların tersi oluyor. 

*YETKİLER İYİ KULLANILMIYOR*

Savcılar yetki gereği şüphelileri 24 saat gözaltında tutabilirler ama bu 4 güne uzuyor. 1 gün 24 saat daha uzuyor sonra tekrar uzuyor, tekrar uzuyor. İstisnanın istisnası kullanılıyor. Bunu anlamakta zorlanıyorum. Bir insanı sorguya çekecekseniz kaçmıyorsa her an çağırabilirsiniz. Kaçacaklarını hiç sanmıyorum. Yetkilerin çok dikkatli özenli kullanması gerekir. Ben ne yazık ki son 2-3 yıldır devam eden buna benzer davalarda yetkilerin iyi kullanılmadığı kanısındayım. Bundan dolayı da bir hukukçu olarak büyük üzüntü duyuyorum.


28.07.2010 üarşamba / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*‘Bırakın teslim olacağım’* 



*Avukatı: 'üetin Paşa adli tıpta, ‘Bırakın beni gideceğim’ diye tutturdu, ancak doktorlar...'*

Gözaltına alınırken rahatsızlanınca hastaneye kaldırılan emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın avukatı Celal ülgen, “üetin Paşa adli tıpta, ‘Bırakın beni gideceğim’ diye tutturdu, ancak doktorlar izin vermedi” dedi...

Balyoz’dan hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılınca, teslim olmak için tatilde olduğu Bodrum’dan İstanbul’a hareket eden eski 1’inci Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, havalimanında gözaltına alınmıştı. Doğan, bu sırada rahatsızlanınca İstanbul’da hastaneye kaldırıldı. Doğan’ın avukatı Celal ülgen, dün mahkemeye bir dilekçe vererek CMK 269/2’nci maddesi gereğince itirazlar değerlendirilene kadar yakalama kararının durdurulmasını talep etti. üetin Doğan’ın sağlık durumunun ciddiyetini koruduğunu söyleyen Avukat ülgen, şu bilgileri verdi: “Yoğun bakımdan çıktı ancak henüz iyi diyebilme olanağımız yok. Tetkikler, incelemeler devam ediyor. Doğan Paşa, bu rahatsızlığı sırasında bile adli tabipte ‘Bırakın ben gideceğim’ dedi. Ancak adli tabip, ‘Normal bir vatandaş gelse evine gitmeye kalksa bile ben göndermem, sizin durumunuzdaki birisini bu şekilde emniyet müdürlüğüne göndermek mümkün değil. Büyük risk taşıyor’ dedi. Bu nedenle İstanbul Tıp Fakültesi Hastanesi’ne gönderildi. Durumu ciddileşince Dr. Siyami Ersek Göğüs Kalp ve Damar Cerrahisi Eğitim ve Araştırma Hastanesi’ne sevk edildi.” ülgen, emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın rahatsızlığı geçmeden emniyete veya cezaevine götürülmesi durumunda sağlığı açısından telafisi olmayan zararlar doğacağını da sözlerine ekledi. 

*İtiraz eden subay sayısı 83 oldu*

Balyoz davasında haklarında yakalama emri çıkan 102 askerin karara itirazları devam ediyor. Davanın görüleceği İstanbul 10’uncu Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce 102 sanık hakkında çıkarılan yakalama emrine iki gün içerisinde 83 sanık itiraz etti. Bu sanıklardan 30’u aynı zamanda yakalama kararını veren İstanbul 10’uncu Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi hakimleri hakkında reddi hakim talebinde bulundu.


27.07.2010 Salı / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz’da taktik savaşları* 



*YAş öncesi haklarında yakalama emri çıkan komutanların durumu tartışılıyor:*

*Kemal GüKTAş / ANKARA* 



YAş öncesi haklarında yakalama emri çıkan komutanların durumu tartışılıyor. Kanun ‘Tutuklananlar terfi için YAş’a giremez’ diyor. Yakalama emri için ise hüküm yok. Merkez komutanlıklarının yakalama kararlarını bu nedenle tebliğ etmediği ileri sürülüyor


Balyoz davasında 70’i muvazzaf, 42’si emekli asker hakkında çıkan yakalama kararının YAş’ta yapacağı olası etkiler tartışılmaya devam ediliyor. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri Personel Kanunu’nda, hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan kişilerin terfi sırasına girmeyeceği konusunda bir hüküm bulunmaması nedeniyle, YAş’a kadar teslim olmayan veya yakalanmayan subay ve generallerin terfi sırasına girebilecekleri yorumları yapılıyor. 


*Tebligatlar yapılmıyor*

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin yakalama kararına rağmen dün akşam saatlerine kadar yakalanan sanık olmadı. İstanbul Başsavcılığı’nca yakalama kararının yerine getirilmesi için Merkez Komutanlıklarına yazılan müzekkerelerin ise haklarında yakalama çıkarılan muvazzaf askerlere tebliğ edilmediği belirtildi. Haklarındaki yakalama kararını basından öğrenerek mahkemeye itiraz başvurusunda bulunan sanık askerlerin tutuklanmadıkları sürece YAş’a girme ihtimallerinin bulunduğunun ortaya çıkması da durumu daha ilginç hale getirdi.


*Kanunda boşluk var*

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri Personel Kanunu’nun 65. maddesi, “Terfi sırasına girenlerden; tutuklu bulunan ya da tahliye edilmekle beraber kovuşturma veya duruşması devam eden veya hakkında verilen hüküm henüz kesinleşmemiş bulunanların, terfileri ve kademe ilerlemeleri yapılmaz” hükmünü taşıyor. Kanunda hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan sanıkların terfiye ilişkin durumlarına dair bir düzenleme bulunmuyor. Kanundaki bu boşluk, 1967 yılında çıkarılan TSK Personel Kanunu’nun ilgili hükümlerinin 1 Haziran 2005’de yürürlüğe giren Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu’ndaki hükümler doğrultusunda uyum değişikliklerinin yapılmamasından kaynaklanıyor. Eski CMUK’ta yakalama yerine “gıyabi tutuklama” kararları veriliyordu. Yeni kanunun “yakalama” kararına denk gelen bu kararla sanık firarda da olsa “tutuklu” sayılıyordu. Gıyabi tutuklu sanık yakalandığında mahkemeye çıkarılarak tutukluluğu “vicahi” tutukluluğa çevriliyor ve cezaevine gönderiliyordu. 



*Terfi sırasına girebilirler*

Milli Savunma Bakanlığı’nda bu maddenin nasıl yorumlanacağına ilişkin bir çalışma yürütülüyor. üalışma sırasında ortaya çıkan bir görüş, maddede tutuklama kararından bahsedildiği ve yakalama kararından bahsedilmediği için, hakkında yakalama kararı verilenlerin tutuklanmadıkları sürece terfilerinin ve kademe ilerlemelerinin YAş tarafından yapılabileceğini savunuyor. Bu görüşe göre, yakalama kararı doğrudan tutuklama olacağı anlamına gelmiyor. Yakalanan sanık, mahkeme önüne çıkarıldığında salıverilebileceği gibi, yakalama kararına yaptığı itiraz kabul edildiğinde yine özgür kalabilir. Buna göre, YAş toplantılarına kadar itirazı kabul edilen ya da yakalanmayan sanık askerler de terfi sırasına girebilecek. 

Bu yüzden muvazzaf askerlere yakalama kararlarının tebliğ edilmemesi ve bu sırada itiraz haklarını kullanmaları, “tutuklu” sıfatını almadan YAş’ta terfi sırasına girmelerine olarak sağlayabilecek. 


27.07.2010 Salı /* VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'da son kararı 11. Ağır Ceza verecek* 



_28.07.2010 - 11:15 / Gazeteport_

_İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Balyoz soruşturmasında hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan sanıkların reddi hakim taleplerini oybirliğiyle reddetti._

_Yakalama kararlarına yapılan itiraz dilekçelerini değerlendiren 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi "Yakalama kararlarına yapılan itirazları" üst mahkemeye gönderdi._

_üst mahkeme olan 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin verdiği 103 yakalama kararına itirazların reddini değerlendirecek._ 

*İSTANBUL - ''Balyoz Planı''* davası kapsamında haklarında yakalama emri çıkartılan bazı sanıkların avukatlarının yaptıkları reddi hakim talebini inceleyen İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, talepleri reddetti.

Alınan bilgiye göre, İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyet üyelerinin reddine ilişkin talepleri inceledi. Mahkeme heyeti, inceleme sonucu sanık avukatlarının taleplerini reddetti. 

*MAHKEME DİLEKüELERİ 11. AğIR CEZA MAHKEMESİ'NE GüNDERDİ* 
İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, ''Balyoz Planı'' davası kapsamından haklarında yakalama kararı çıkarılan eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü'nün de aralarında bulunduğu 5 kişinin tutuklama kararının kaldırılması yönündeki taleplerini de reddetti. 

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, haklarında yakalama kararı çıkarılan sanıklardan 85'inin, bu kararın kaldırılması yönündeki yaptığı başvuru ile yine bu kişiler arasında yer alan aralarında Feyyaz üğütçü ile eski MGK Genel Sekreteri emekli Orgeneral şükrü Sarıışık'ın avukatları tarafından yapılan tutuklama kararının kaldırılması yönündeki taleplerini değerlendirdi. 

Mahkeme heyetinin, dosyadaki delil durumu, sanıkların üzerlerine atılı suçun vasıf ve mahiyeti, kuvvetli suç şüphesinin varlığını gösteren olguların bulunması, sanıkların üzerlerine atılı suçun Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu'nun (CMK) 100. maddesinde belirtilen katalog suçlardan olması, belirtilen bu nedenlerle adli kontrol hükümlerinin yetersiz kalacağından bahisle sanıklar adına CMK'nın 98/3'üncü maddesi uyarınca yakalama emri çıkardığı hatırlatıldı. 

üıkarılan yakalama emirlerinin CMK'nın yakalama emri ve nedenlerini düzenleyen 98 ve tutuklama nedenlerinin yer aldığı 100. maddesiyle birlikte değerlendirilmesi gerektiğini ifade eden mahkeme heyeti, belirtilen bu sebeplerle mahkemece verilen yakalama kararlarında isabetsizlik bulunmadığını kaydetti. 

Mahkeme heyeti, bu nedenlerle yakalama emrinin kaldırılması yönündeki taleplerin reddine karar vererek, talepleri itiraz olarak değerlendirilip incelenmesi için İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine gönderdi. 

Heyet, aralarında Feyyaz üğütçü'nün de bulunduğu 5 kişinin avukatlarının yaptığı tutuklama kararına itirazları konusunda ''mahkeme tarafından verilen herhangi bir tutuklama kararı bulunmadığı, verilmeyen veya infazı olmayan bir karara itiraz edilmesinin de fiilen imkansız olması nedeniyle'' karar verilmesine yer olmadığına hükmetti. 

Mahkeme heyeti, bu yöndeki itirazın değerlendirilmesi için evrakı İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine yolladı.

*İHSAS-I REY GEREKüESİ*
*''Balyoz Planı''* davası kapsamında haklarında yakalama emri çıkartılan bazı sanıkların avukatlarının yaptıkları reddi hakim talebini kabul etmeyen İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, gerekçesinde, *''İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyetinin bir kısım sanıklar hakkında yakalama müzekkeresi çıkarmasının, hakimler yönünden ihsas-ı rey anlamına gelemeyeceği''* ifadesine yer verdi. 

İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından, reddi hakim taleplerinin reddine ilişkin verilen kararda, haklarında yakalama emri çıkarılan 102 sanıktan 30'unun avukatları aracılığıyla yaptıkları başvuruda, İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin üye hakimleri *Davut Bedir, Ali Efendi Peksak ve Murat üründü*'nün, ihsas-ı rey teşkil edecek şekilde önceden görüşlerini açıkladıklarının belirtildiği kaydedildi. 

Hakimlerin, bir kısım sanık vekillerinin dilekçelerinde belirtilen hususların, ihsas-ı rey anlamını taşımadığı ve bu nedenle hakimin reddi talebinin reddine karar verilmesi gerektiği düşüncesinde görüş bildirdikleri ifade edilen kararda, savcının görüşünde de ret sebeplerinin herhangi birinin bulunmadığından, bu yöndeki taleplerin kabul edilmemesini talep ettiği belirtildi. 

Kararda, Ceza Muhakemesi Kanununun (CMK) 23. maddesinde, *''hakimin yargılamaya katılamayacağı hallerin tek tek belirtildiği, yine 163. maddenin de soruşturmanın Cumhuriyet savcısı yerine sulh ceza hakimi tarafından yapılması halinde, bu hakimin kovuşturmada görev alamayacağı''* şeklinde düzenlendiği dile getirilen kararda, uygulamada da nöbete katılan hakimlerin dava kendilerine geldiklerinde duruşmaya girmeye devam ettikleri ve bu yönde Yargıtay tarafından aksi bir karar verilmediği anlatıldı. 

Bu nedenle tutuklamayı yapan hakimin duruşmaya katılmasına ve tensip yapmasına engel bir durum bulunmadığı vurgulanan kararda, heyetin bir kısım sanıklar hakkında yakalama müzekkeresi çıkarmasının, söz konusu hakimler yönünden ihsas-ı rey anlamına gelmeyeceği kaydedildi. 

Kararda, üç hakim hakkındaki *''hakimin reddi taleplerinin''*, bu taleplere bakacak mahkemenin belirlenmesini düzenleyen CMK'nın 27. maddesi gereğince oy birliğiyle reddine hükmedildiği belirtildi. 

Kararın sonunda, ret istemi üzerine verilecek kararlar ve başvurulacak kanun yollarını düzenleyen CMK'nın 28. maddesi gereğince de itiraz edilebilineceği yer aldı. 

*DOğAN'IN AVUKATI üST MAHKEMEYE İTİRAZ EDECEK* 
Bu arada, eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın avukatı Hüseyin Ersöz, yaptığı yazılı açıklamada, şubat ve Mart aylarında hakkında pek çok haber çıkan, müvekkilinin tutuklama kararına imza atan Hakim Peksak'ın, tarafsız ve bağımsız hareket etmediği yönünde kamuoyu algılamaya yol açtığını kaydetti. 

Ersöz, İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin bu konudaki taleplerine, hiç değinmeksizin sadece CMK'nın ilgili yasalarına göre bir değerlendirmeyle karar verdiğini, bu kararın eksik olduğunu kaydetti. 

YAş öncesi 102 kişi hakkında verilen yakalama kararlarının halen tartışılmaya devam ettiğini ifade eden Ersöz, *''Tutuklamaya dönük olarak verilen yakalama kararları birçok insanın maddi ve manevi olarak mağduriyetine neden olmuştur. Bunların başında da ciddi sağlık sorunları ile boğuşan müvekkilimiz gelmektedir. İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin kararı hukuka aykırıdır. Bu sebepten reddi hakim taleplerinin reddi hususundaki karara İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde itiraz edeceğiz''* dedi.

*ANJİYOYA YARIN KARAR VERİLECEK*
*''Balyoz Planı'' davası kapsamında hakkında yakalama emri bulunan eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın, yarın yapılacak tahlillerin ardından anjiyo olup olmayacağına karar verileceği öğrenildi.* 

Alınan bilgiye göre, Dr. Siyami Ersek Göğüs, Kalp ve Damar Cerrahisi Hastanesinde tedavisi devam eden Doğan'ın, bazı tahlil ve tetkiklerinin yapıldığı ve sağlık durumunun ciddiyetini koruduğu belirtildi. 

Doğan'ın kullandığı bazı ilaçlar nedeniyle de bir kısım tahlillerinin henüz yapılamadığı, doktorlar tarafından bu ilaçların kontrollü olarak kesildiği, yarın da bazı kan tahlillerinin yapılacağı bildirildi. Tahlil sonuçlarına göre de Doğan'ın, anjiyo olup olmayacağının netlik kazanacağı kaydedildi.

(A.A)

----------


## bozok

*102 TüRK SUBAYINA YAKALAMA KARARI YERİNE GETİRENLERE DE SUü DUYURUSU ....*

 
*102 Türk Subayı hakkındaki yakalama kararlarına
karşı kamuoyunda süren tartışmalara Av. Tolga Akalın bir başka boyut kattı.*

Hemen hemen tüm hukukçular gibi verilen yakalama kararlarının açıkça hukuka aykırı olduğunu hatırlatan Av. Akalın, hukuka aykırı hakim kararının yerine getirilmesinin de suç olacağını belirti. Av. Akalın muvazzaf subay müvekkili için ilgili Merkez Komutanlığına yazılı dilekçe ile başvurarak müvekkili hakkında verilen yakalama emrinin bu haliyle yerine getirilemeyeceğini aksi takdirde suç işleneceğini belirtti. 

AVUKATLAR "KAüAK" KARARINI İSTEDİ.. 

Akalın dilekçesinde; müvekkili hakkında mahkeme tarafından verilmiş olması 
gereken CMK nın 247/2b maddesi uyarınca "kaçak" olduğuna dair bir karar olup olmadığının sorulmasını, müvekkili hakkında yakalama emrinin infaz 
edilebilmesi için " kaçak kararının da bir örneğinin de gönderilmesinin 
istenmesini talep etti. 

Av. Akalın, mahkemece CMK 247/2b maddesi kapsamında kaçak kararı verilmemiş olduğunu belirterek bu haliyle yasal dayanaktan yoksun ve konusu suç teşkil eden yakalama emrinin infaz edilmeden iade edilmesine karar verilmesini talep etti. Av. Akalın yakalama emrinin bu hali ile infaz edilmesi halinde hürriyeti tahdit suçunu oluşturacağını dikkate alarak emri verenler ile 
birlikte uygulayanlar hakkında da suç duyurusunda bulunacağını da ihtar 
etti. 

MERKEZ KOMUTANLIğINA 

BEYAN ve TALEPTE 

BULUNAN : 

MüDAFİ : 

KONU : İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin 

23/07/2010 tarih ve 2010/283 esas sayılı dosyası kapsamında verilen yakalama emri hakkında; 

İZAHAT : 1 - Müdafisi bulunduğum Jandarma ... hakkında İstanbul üzel 
yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığı tarafından 5252 sayılı Kanunun 9/3, 5237 sayılı 
TCK'nun 7/2. Maddeleri *delaletiyle* 765 sayılı TCK'nın 147, 61/1 31, 33, 
40.maddeleri kapsamınd davası açılmıştır. 

2 - Yetkili İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi 5271 sayılı CMK nın 174. 
Maddesindeki koşullara uygun bulduğu iddianamenin kabulü yönünde karar 
vermiştir. Mahkeme ayrıca 23/07/2010 tarihli tensip tutanağında aralarında 
.....'nun da bulunduğu bir kısım sanık hakkında 5271 sayılı CMK'nın 98/3 
maddesi uyarınca yakalama emri de verilmiş ve yakalama yetki kuralları 
çerçevesinde asker kişi olan .... nun yakalanması için komutanlığınıza 
yakalama müzekkeresi gönderilmiştir. 

3- İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin CMK 98/3 madde kapsamında vermiş 
olduğu yakalama emri aşağıda anlatılacak hukuki nedenler kapsamında sadece hukuka aykırı bir emir olmayıp nihayetinde müdafisi bulunduğum ....'nun hürriyetini tahdit edeceğinden dolayı *konusu suç teşkil eden adli emir niteliğindedir .* şöyle ki; 

a)5271 sayılı CMK nın 98/3 maddesi uyarınca yakalama emirleri ancak kaçak 
sıfatını haiz sanıklar hakkında verilebilir. 

Yakalama emri ve nedenleri 

MADDE 98 - (DEğİşİK FIKRA RGT: 01.06.2005 RG NO: 25832 KANUN NO: 5353/10 

(3) Kovuşturma evresinde kaçak sanık hakkında yakalama emri re'sen veya 
Cumhuriyet savcısının istemi üzerine hakim veya mahkeme tarafından 
düzenlenir. 

b) 5271 CMK kapsamında bir sanığın kaçak sıfatını iktisap etmesi mahkeme 
keyfiyetine bırakılmamış aksine bununla ilgili 5271 sayılı yasada kaçak 
tanımı ve kaçak hakkında izlenmesi gereken usul ayrıca ve açıkça düzenleme 
altına alınmıştır. *Aşağıdaki madde metni dikkatlice tetkik edildiğinde 
görüleceği üzere* *yakalama emrinin tanzim edilmesi için "kaçaklık ara 
kararına" ihtiyaç vardır. 
* 

Kaçağın tanımı 

MADDE 247 - (1) Hakkındaki kovuşturmanın sonuçsuz kalmasını sağlamak 
amacıyla yurt içinde saklanan veya yabancı ülkede bulunan ve bu nedenle 
mahkeme tarafından kendisine ulaşılamayan kişiye kaçak denir. 

(EKLENMİş FIKRA RGT: 01.06.2005 RG NO: 25832 KANUN NO: 5353/31) 

(2) Hakkında, 248 inci maddenin ikinci fıkrasında belirtilen suçlardan 
dolayı kovuşturma başlatılmış olan sanığın, yetkili mahkemece usulüne göre 
yapılan tebligata uymamasından dolayı verilen zorla getirilme kararı da 
yerine getirilemez ise, mahkeme; 

a) üağrının bir gazete ile sanığın bilinen konutunun kapısına asılmak 
suretiyle ilanına karar verir; yapılacak ilanlarda, onbeş gün içinde 
gelmediği takdirde 248 inci maddede gösterilen tedbirlere 
hükmedilebileceğini ayrıca açıklar, 

b) *Bu işlemlerin yerine getirildiğinin bir tutanak ile saptanmasından 
itibaren onbeş gün içinde başvurmayan sanığın kaçak olduğuna karar verir. 
* 

(3) Kaçak sanık hakkında kovuşturma yapılabilir. Ancak, daha önce sorgusu 
yapılmamış ise, mahkÃ»miyet kararı verilemez. 

(4) Duruşma yapılan hallerde kaçak sanığın müdafii yoksa, mahkeme barodan 
bir avukat görevlendirilmesini ister. 

c-) Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Anayasa'sının 137. Maddesi ile 5237 sayılı Türk Ceza 
Kanunun 24 . maddesi konusu hukuka aykırı emir ile konusu suç teşkil eden 
emir halini ayrı ayrı düzenlemiştir. 

5271 sayılı CMK nın 98/3 ve 247. maddelerine tamamen aykırı bu emrin 
uygulanması durumunda müdafisi bulunduğumuz Bulut ümer MİMİROğLU nun hürriyeti yasaya aykırı olarak tahdit edileceğinden dolayı ayrıca 5237 
sayılı TCK nın 109. maddesi uyarınca hürriyeti tahdit suçu oluşacaktır. Bu 
hali ile verilen konusu yakalama emri olan müzekkere konusu suç teşkil eden 
bir adli emir mahiyetindedir.Aşağıdaki yasal dayanaklar tetkik edildiğinde 
görüleceği üzere bu durumda emri veren makamlarla birlikte emri 
uygulayanlarda bu suçun müşterek failleri olacaktır. 

Kanunsuz emir 

Madde 137 - Kamu hizmetlerinde herhangi bir sıfat ve suretle çalışmakta olan 
kimse, üstünden aldığı emri, yönetmelik, tüzük, kanun veya Anayasa 
hükümlerine aykırı görürse, yerine getirmez ve bu aykırılığı o emri verene 
bildirir. Ancak, üstü emrinde ısrar eder ve bu emrini yazı ile yenilerse, 
emir yerine getirilir; bu halde, emri yerine getiren sorumlu olmaz. 
* 

Konusu suç teşkil eden emir, hiçbir suretle yerine getirilmez; yerine 
getiren kimse sorumluluktan kurtulamaz. 
* 

Askeri hizmetlerin görülmesi ve acele hallerde kamu düzeni ve kamu 
güvenliğinin korunması için kanunla gösterilen istisnalar saklıdır. 

Kanunun hükmü ve amirin emri (YüR. TAR.: 01.06.2005) 

MADDE 24 - (1) Kanunun hükmünü yerine getiren kimseye ceza verilmez. 

(2) Yetkili bir merciden verilip, yerine getirilmesi görev gereği zorunlu 
olan bir emri uygulayan sorumlu olmaz. 

(3) *Konusu suç teşkil eden emir hiçbir surette yerine getirilemez. Aksi 
takdirde yerine getiren ile emri veren sorumlu olur. 
* 

(4) Emrin, hukuka uygunluğunun denetlenmesinin kanun tarafından engellendiği hallerde, yerine getirilmesinden emri veren sorumlu olur. 

d- İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin 23/07/2010 tarihli 2010/283 sayılı ve 
ekte sunulan tensip zaptında 5271 sayılı CMK nın 247/2b maddesi kapsamında verilmiş bir *kaçak kararı bulunmamaktadır. 
* 

NİHAİ TALEP : Yukarıda arz ve izaha çalıştığımız nedenlere binaen Merkez 
Komutanlığınızca İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine müzekkere yazılarak ; 

a) Tarafımızca aslının aynıdır şeklinde tasdik 

lenerek dilekçemiz ekinde sunulan tensip kararı dışında yargılama dosyası 
içerisinde yakalama emrine konu olan müdafisi bulunduğum sanık hakkında 5271 sayılı CMK nın 247/2b maddesi uyarınca verilmiş bir kaçak olduğuna dair karar olup olmadığının sorulmasına 

b) Kaçak olduğuna ilişkin bir karar olması 

durumunda CMK 98/3 e göre yakalama emrinin infaz edilebilmesi için " kaçak 
kararının da bir örneğinin gönderilmesinin istenmesine 

c) 247/2b maddesi kapsamında kaçak kararı 

verilmemiş olduğu takdirde yasal dayanaktan yoksun ve konusu suç teşkil eden yakalama emrinin bila infaz iade edilmesine karar verilmesini 

d) Yakalama emrinin bu hali ile infaz edilmesi 

halinde hürriyeti tahdit konusu içermesi ve sonuçlarını doğuracağı dikkate 
alınarak emri verenler ile birlikte uygulayanlar hakkında da suç duyurusunda 
bulunacağımızı bildirir, gereğinin takdir ve ifasını saygılarımızla sunarız. 

..... 

Müdafi 

Ek : İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin 

2010/283 nolu tensip zaptı örneği 


29.07.2010 17:43 /* İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*BALYOZ HAKİMLERİNİN UYKUSUNU KAüIRACAK SENARYO*



28.07.2010 22:31

Balyoz davası sanıkları hakkında çıkarılan yakalama kararı tartışılmaya devam ediyor. Hakkında yakalama kararı çıkartılan isimlerden biri olan Emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına’nın avukatı Burçin Hekimoğlu, davanın seyriyle ilgili olası bir senaryonun ilginçliğini ortaya koydu.

*İşte Burçin Hekimoğlu’nun Odatv’ye özel açıklamaları:*

“üetin Doğan zaten hastanede de polis nezaretindedir yani herhalde kapıda polis bekliyordur. üetin Doğan duruşmaya çıkarılacak. Yani ne kadar da 16 Aralık duruşma tarihi verilmiş olsa da, herhalde mahkeme üetin Doğan’a “*sen git 16 Aralık’a kadar duruşma salonunun önünde bekle*” demeyecek, onu duruşmaya çıkaracak. üç kişilik heyet yerine geçecek, üetin Doğan sanık sandalyesine oturacak, Cumhuriyet Savcısı gelecek, başkan duruşmayı açacak ve savcı iddianameyi okuyacak. Arkasından üetin Doğan’ın sorgusu başlayacak; sorular sorulacak, üetin Doğan’ın avukatları savunma yapacaklar. Cumhuriyet Savcısının görüşü alınacak, sonun da “*üetin Doğan tutuklansın mı tutuklanmasın mı*” bu konuda bir karar verecek mahkeme heyeti. Her ne kadar bu sanıkların tutuklanacağını önceden bildirmiş olsalar da, biz öyle diyelim, “*karar verecek*” diyelim, Tamam bu oldu… Arkasından diyelim ki; ertesi gün üzden ürnek yakalansın ya da kendisi gelmiş olsun, o zaman ne olacak üzden ürnek için de duruşma başlayacak, geçecek yerine Cumhuriyet Savcısı yine iddianameyi okuyacak bu sefer üzden ürnek için okumak zorunda, yine aynı işlemler yapılacak. üzden ürnek için de bir karar verecekler. Ertesi gün diyelim ki; benim müvekkillim İbrahim Fırtına geldi, “*ben teslim oluyorum*” diye. Onun için de bir duruşma yapılacak yine Cumhuriyet Savcısı iddianameyi okuyacak, yani aynen bu şekilde devam ederek 100 tane sanık, 102 demiyorum çünkü, 2’si zaten tutuklu, onlar için de “*kaçak*” denildi… Bu 100 tane sanık gelseler, ardı arda 100 gün boyunca her biri için 100 duruşma yapılacak, yani böyle taksit taksit duruşma yapmak durumunda kalacaklar. Yani gelinen nokta bu. Ama yani bu da olacak bir iş değil, çünkü o zaman İbrahim Fırtına’nın avukatı olarak çıkacağım diyeceğim ki; “*üetin Doğan’ın sorgusu sırasında ben salonda bulunmadım, ben üetin Doğan’a soru soramadım, onun sorgusunu dinleyemedim, savunmaları dinleyemedim.*” Yani böyle bir aceleyle, “*ayrı ayrı yakalandıkça gelsinler, duruşma yapalım*” bunu gerektirecek bir şey var mı, yok. Zaten o zaman, siz niye 16 Aralık tarihine duruşma tarihini koydunuz ki? Yani hem 16 Aralık tarihine duruşma koyuyorsunuz, hem de diyorsunuz ki; “*bu kişileri siz yakaladıkça getirin benim önüme, ben duruşma yapacağım.*” Yani bu açıdan da, inanılmaz bir çelişki yaşıyoruz.

İddianame yaklaşık 960 sayfa civarındaydı. Yüz duruşmada üst üste savcı bey bunu kaldırabilir mi, onu da bilmiyorum. Gerçi iddianamenin tamamını okumayacaktır, yani biz de istemeyiz iddianamenin tamamı okunsun, diye ama en azından bir özet halin de okuması gerekir ki, o bile çok çok uzun sürer. Muhtemelen bütün gün sürecektir.

üok söylenebilecek bir şey hem var, hem yok. Kovuşturma evresinde yakalama emri niçin verilir? üok açık ortada, kanunda yazıyor. Yani bunun için saatlerce televizyonlarda açık oturumlar düzenleniyor, tartışmalar düzenleniyor. Tek bir cümle: *Kovuşturma evresinde yakalama emri, duruşmaya gelmeyen sanığın duruşmaya getirilmesi için verilir.* üok net, yani bu cümleyi sindirdikten sonra, ne tartışılabilinir ben onu bilmiyorum. Duruşma 16 Aralık’ta, daha duruşmaya geldiler mi gelmediler mi, belli değil. Duruşma yapılmadı, daha nereden biliyorsunuz duruşmaya gelmeyeceğini?”

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Paşaları yakan esrarlı işaretler* 



*Balyoz belgelerindeki '+' işareteleri komutanların terfilerini zora soktu* 

Yakalama kararı çıktığı için terfileri zora giren komutanları, Balyoz belgesindeki darbe destekçisi olarak yorumlanan ‘+’ işaretleri yaktı

*DESTEğE GüRE ARTI*

Pazar günü başlayacak Yüksek Askeri şÃ»ra’da terfi bekleyen komutanların adı, Balyoz belgelerinde farklı renklerde işaretlenmiş çıktı. “+” işaretliler “darbeci”, “-” işaretliler “tarikatçı” olarak nitelendi. 

*“İYİ Mİ KüTü Mü”*

Balyoz’dan sorgulandıkları zaman paşalara, bu işaretlerin ne anlama geldiği de soruldu. İddianameye göre, adında tek bir artı işareti olan Koramiral Otuzbiroğlu, “Artı, iyi mi kötü mü anlamadım” diye ifade verdi. 

 

*Paşaları yakan esrarlı işaretler*

‘Yakalama’ kararları nedeniyle terfileri tehlikeye düşen komutanları, Balyoz belgelerinde isimlerinin karşısında bulunan (+) ve (-) işaretleri yaktı. Komutanların “Uyumu ve işbirliği iyi. Sorun olmaz. Ortada ama bağlantı kurulabilir” anlamında (+), “Tarikat yanlısı. Aşırı solcudur. Güvenilmez” anlamında (-) işareti ile gösterildiği belirtiliyor

İSTANBUL 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin Balyoz davası kapsamında generaller hakkında ‘yakalama’ kararı verilmesi hafta sonu toplanacak Yüksek Askeri şÃ»ra’yı krize sokarken, ‘Yakalama’ kararları nedeniyle terfileri tehlikeye düşen komutanları da Balyoz belgeleri arasında bulunan “hassasiyet raporu”daki işaretlerin yaktığı ortaya çıktı.

üzerinde hiçbir açıklama bulunmayan raporda isimlerinin karşılarında komutanların karşısında (+) ve (-) işareti bulunuyor. YAş’ta terfileri sorun yaratan 9 generalden dördünün karşısında üç artı işareti yer alırken, birinde ise tek artı işareti bulunuyor. İçişleri Bakanı Atalay’ın ‘Amanosları temizleyin’ talimatı verdiği, Nejat Bek’in isminin önünde üç (+) var. İsminin önünde tek (+) bulunan Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu, “Artının iyi mi yoksa kötümü anlama geldiğini de anlayamadım” diye ifade verdi.

*TERFİYİ ZORA SOKAN SUüLAMALAR*

Balyoz davası kapsamında haklarında ‘yakalama’ emri verilmesi nedeniyle terfileri tehlikeye giren 11 komutan, iddianamede seminere katılmak ve “hassasiyet raporunda” isimlerininönlerinde (+) işaretinin bulunmasıyla suçlandı.

*Komutanlar nelerle suçlanıyor?*

KORGENERAL NEJAT BEK: 2003’te 1. Ordu Kurmay Başkanı olan Bek için “Devlet otoritesi hakim kılınıncaya kadar kamu görevlerinin ifası için asker ve sivil şahıslar atanacaktır. Bu maksatla; bütün kilit görevleri askeri personel devralacaktır” ifadelerinin yer aldığı planda ismine imza açıldı. “Hassasiyet durumu” listesinde ‘üç kırmızı (+) ile işaretlendi”. Karargahtaki 108 kişiyi fişledi. Seminerde konuştu.

*KORAMİRAL MEHMET OTUZBİROğLU:* 2003’te tümamiral rütbesi ile üanakkale Boğaz Komutanı olarak görev yapan Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Otuzbiroğlu, planda “üalışma Grupları Görev Bölümü” başlığı altında Suga Harekat Planı kapsamında oluşturulacak çalışmanın grup başkanı olduğu belirlendi. İsminin önünde tek (+) bulunan Otuzbiroğlu, “Artının iyi mi yoksa kötü mü anlama geldiğini de anlayamadım” demişti.

*TüMGENERAL GüRBüZ KAYA:* O dönem 18’inci Zırhlı Tugay Komutanı olan Gürbüz Kaya’nın, özel hastaneler, ecza depoları gümrükler, depolar, ambarlarda ve alışveriş merkezlerinde görevlendirilecek personeli belirledi, talimata uygun şekilde liste hazırlattı. ‘Hassasiyet’te (+++) üç artı aldı.

*TüMGENERAL SALİM ERKAL BEKTAş:* 65’inci Mekanize Piyade Tugay Komutanı olan Salim Erkal Bektaş, Balyoz belgesinde, planın uygulanması sırasında alışveriş merkezleri, hastaneler ve mahkemelerde görevlendirilecek personel için görevlendirme yazısında ismine imza açıldığı belirlendi. ‘Hassasiyet’te (+++) üç artı aldı. 

*TüMGENERAL HALİL HELVACIOğLU:* O dönem Jandarma İstihbarat Başkanı olması nedeniyle Jandarma İstihbarat şube Müdürlükleri ile planın uygulanması sırasında gözaltına alınacaklarla ilgili çalıştı. üniversiteler ve kamu görevlilerini fişledi.

*TüMGENERAL AHMET YAVUZ:* O dönem 55. Mekanize Tugay Komutanı olarak planın uygulamasında özel operasyon ve sorgulama timlerinde görevlendirme ile suçlandı. ‘Hassasiyet’te üç artı (+++) aldı.

*TUğGENERAL ALİ AYDIN:* Balıkesir İl Jandarma Komutanı olarak kilit görevlere atanacak personel listesini hazırlamakla suçlandı. Listede siviller ile emekli askerlerin isimleri yer aldı. üniversiteler ve kamu görevlilerini fişlediği, etnik unsurların ve azınlıkların etkisizleştirilmesine imkan sağlayacak özel planlar hazırlamakla görevlendirildiği iddia edildi.

*TUğAMİRAL AHMET TüRKMEN:* Planda, “ülke genelinde milli mutabakatın oluşturulması maksadıyla gerekli eylem planlarının hazırlanması” şeklinde tarif edilen görevle ilgili olarak görevlendirilen grup personeli içerisinde yer almakla suçlandı.

*TUğAMİRAL ABDULLAH GAVREMOğLU:* 2003’te Beykoz 1’inci Hücumbot filo komutanı olarak görev yapan Gavremoğlu, iddianamede, planın uygulanması sırasında İstanbul Bölgesi Koordinatörü olarak görevlendirildiği öne sürüldü.

*BAZISINDA KIRMIZI 3 ARTI VAR*

Belgedeki bazı isimlerde siyah tek artı, bazısında kırmızı üç artı, bazısında eksi, bazısında ise soru işareti var. Savcılar, işaretleri iddianamede açık açık yazdı.

*ARTI – EKSİ NE DEMEK?*

İddianamede, Balyoz belgelerinde komutanların (+) ve (-) ile işaretlendiği, bu isimlerin hükümete bakış açısını ve olası darbe girişimine katkı sağlayıp sağlamayacağını gösterdiği öne sürülüyor. Bazı isimlerin karşısında tek, bazılarında ise iki ve üç (+) işareti bulunuyor. Generallerin isimlerinin karşısında siyah renkli (+) , kırmızı renkli (++) işareti, (-) ve (?) işaretleri dikkat çekiyor. Jandarmada ise 28 tuğgeneral, tümgeneral, korgeneral için “DESTEKLER, DESTEKLEMEZ, DESTEKLER-GüREVLİ” yazılmış. (HABERTüRK) 


30.07.2010 Cuma *08:37 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Balyoz Planı sahte' raporu* 



*Balyoz'da ilk kez Tümgeneral Başkanlığında kapsamlı rapor hazırlandı*

*Burak BİLGE / VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 

Balyoz davasında hakkında yakalama kararı çıkartılan emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın avukatı Celal ülgen, mahkemeye verdiği dilekçede, Askeri Savcılık tarafından hazırlatılan askeri bilirkişi raporunun, müvekkilinin lehine olmasına rağmen iddianame hazırlanırken dikkate alınmadığını öne sürdü. 



ülgen’in bu itirazı ile Balyoz’da ilk defa bir Tümgeneral başkanlığında 5 kişilik bir heyetin kapsamlı bir bilirkişi raporu hazırladığı ortaya çıktı. 2 Haziran’da görevlendirilen ve aralarında Tümgeneral Mehmet Daysal, Kurmay Albay Bayram Uğur, Kurmay Albay Cüneyt Akyol, Kurmay Binbaşı Erdal Toğaç ve Mühendis üsteğmen Hüseyin Erol’un bulunduğu bilirkişi heyetine, askeri savcılık tarafından belirlenen 11 temel soru soruldu. Heyet raporunu 26 günlük bir çalışmanın ardından 28 Haziran’da hazırladı. Askeri bilirkişiler hazırladıkları raporun tüm sayfalarını tek tek imzaladıktan sonra “üzel” damgasıyla teslim etti. 

*2007 yılından hazırlandı iddiası*

Bilirkişi, “Balyoz Harekat Planı” nın askeri yazışma teknik ve usulleri yönünden çok eksiklikleri bulunduğununa karar verdi. Dosyaların “Yaratma Tarihi” ve “Son Kaydetme Tarihi” üzerinde oynanarak eski tarihli dosyaların oluşturulduğu, yapılan alıntıların tarihleri dikkate alındığında Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı adlı dokümanın 2007 yılından sonra hazırlandığı ve gerçek olmadığı yönünde ciddi şüpheler oluştuğu ifadelerine yer verdi. 

*Art niyetli kişilerce hazırlandı* 

Belge üzerinde çok sayıda başka belgeden “kes- yapıştır” yöntemi ile alınmış bilgiler bulunduğu belirtildi. Milli Mutabakat Programı Hükümeti Programı isimli belgeyi inceleyen bilirkişi heyeti, “Dokümanın en son kaydetme tarihi olarak görülen 03.03.2003 tarihinden sonra, Prof.Dr. Haydar BAş tarafından 27 Kasım 2005 tarihinde yapılan bir konuşmadan alıntıların, birebir ve geniş şekilde doküman metni içerisinde yer almasının, dokümanın 2005 yılından sonra oluşturulduğunu gösterdiği” bilgisine yer verdi.

*Resmi belgelerle bağlantısı yok*

Bilirkişi Heyeti hazırladığı raporda , Plan ve ekleri ile ilgili olarak askeri yazışmalarda herhangi bir ipucuna rastlanmadığını belirterek, “Yapılan incelemelerin ışığında; seminer faaliyetlerine ilişkin resmi askeri belge niteliğindeki dokümanlar ile bahse konu eylem planlarının yer aldığı dokümanlar arasında herhangi bir bağlantının olmadığı, Komutanlık emirlerinin eklerinde ya da içeriklerinde söz konusu eylem planlarına (Balyoz, üarşaf, Sakal, Oraj, Suga) atıf yapılmadığı tespit edilmiştir” ifadelerine yer verdi.

*şifreyi herkes biliyor*

Sivil memur Melek üçtepe’nin ifadesinden yola çıkarak, karargahta güvenlik açığı bulunduğunu belirten bilirkişi heyeti, bu açığın nedenlerini ise şöyle sıraladı: “Hrk. Bşk.lığı plan odasında mevcut iki bilgisayarın ortak ağa bağlı olması nedeniyle, ortak alana bilgi atıldığında diğer başkanlıklar tarafından da görülebiliyor. Plan semineri sırasında çok sayıda personel plan odasında çalıştı. Plan çalışmaları ve seminer sonrası çalışmaların CD ortamına alındı. Plan odasının evrak odasında saklandı. Giriş kapısı şifreliydi ve herkes yaka kartını tanıttıktan sonra kendi şifresini girip kapıyı açabiliyordu.“

*‘Beni kimse tanımıyordu’* 

Raporda, isimleri geçen gazeteciler Kadri Gürsel ve Serdar Akinan’la ilgili şu ifadeler yer aldı. “Her iki gazeteci, seminerin icra edildiği tarihte Türk kamuoyunda tanınmadıklarını ifade etmektedirler. Bu durum, faydalanılacak medya mensupları listesinin seminerden sonra, her iki gazetecinin kamuoyunda tanındıktan sonraki bir süreçte hazırlanmış olabileceği şüphesini kuvvetlendirmektedir.” 

30 Temmuz 2010 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'da İlk Tutuklama!*


 

*Polis ATM önünde pusu kurdu...*


Balyoz operasyonunda ilk gözaltı 

Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan emekli Albay Ahmet şentürk gözaltına alındı. 

Balyoz operasyonu sanıklarından, hakkında tutuklama kararı çıkarılan emekli Albay Ahmet şentürk'e şok gözaltı! 

Afyon'da bulunduğu ordu evinden, para çekmek için dışarı çıkan Ahmet şentürk, polis baskınıyla neye uğradığını şaşırdı. 

ATM'nin önünde kendisine pusu kuran emniyet ekibi, şentürk'ün önüne çıkarak kendisini gözaltına alacaklarını açıkladı. 

Ardından da apar topar emniyet otosuna bindirilen şentürk, Afyon Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü'ne götürüldü!.. 


30.07.2010 16:58 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*BU KONUşMAYI İDDİANAMEYE EKLEYEN SAVCILAR NE DEMEK İSTİYOR?



30.07.2010 12:46
* 
*Ergenekon* iddianamelerinde kişilerin özel hayatının deşifre edilmesi sık sık eleştiriliyor. Pek çok sanık *telefonlarının* dinlenmesi sonucunda davayla ilgisi olmayan ifadelerin iddianameye konmasından şikayetçi.

Savcılar, Ergenekon 2. İddianamesi'nin 1011. sayfasında, iddianameye *Sinan Aygün* ile işadamı *Rıfat H.* arasında saat 23.34’te geçtiğini iddia ettikleri şöyle bir *konuşma* eklediler:

*Rıfat H:* Alo
*Sinan A:*Canım
*Rıfat H:* Canımın içi nasılsın iyi misin?
*Sinan A:* İyiyim sevgilim sen nasılsın, ne yapıyorsun?
*Rıfat H:* Ben de iyiyim sağol valla, koşturup duruyoruz be bi tanem.
*Sinan A:* Anladım, Ankarada mısın?
*Rıfat H:* Yoğun bir tempodayız, Ankaradayım bir tanem
*Sinan A:* İyi hadi Allah yardımcın olsun sevgilim
*Rıfat H:* Sen ne yapıyorsun?
*Sinan A:* Ne yapayım sesini duyayım dedim...

Konuşma bu şekilde devam ediyor. 

İddianameyle uzaktan yakından ilgisi olmayan, devamında *Ankara Ticaret Odası* ve A*nkara Sanayi Odası* ile ilgili olan bitenin konuşulduğu bu konuşma ek klasörlerde değil, iddianamenin aslında yer alıyor. 

İnsanların özel hayatının, suçla uzaktan yakından ilgisi olmayan yukarıdaki gibi konuşmalarının ayıklanmadan iddianameye konması hukuk katliamı değil mi?
Bu konuşmayı iddianameye koyanlar ne demeye çalışıyor acaba? 

Burada suça konu olabilecek ne var? 

Bir şey mi ima edilmeye çalışılıyor? 

İnsanların bu konuşmaları okuyarak kendi hayatlarındaki "*açıklarından*" korkması mı isteniyor?

Bilemiyoruz…

Ancak Türkiye bu konuşmaların tarihte “*darbelerle yüzleşme*” adına deşifre edildiğini mutlaka hatırlayacak.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'dan ses çıkmadı! * 



*Balyoz tutuklamalarına itirazla ilgili mahkemeden bugün de karar çıkmadı*

“Balyoz Planı” davası kapsamında haklarında yakalama emri çıkartılan 102 sanık avukatının kararın geri alınması yönündeki talepleri İstanbul 10’uncu Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından reddedilmişti. Mahkeme heyeti, başvuruların itiraz olarak değerlendirilmesi için üst mahkeme olan İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne göndermişti. Sanık avukatları tarafından yapılan itirazlar İstanbul 11’inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından incelenmeye başlandı. Cumartesi fazla mesai yapan İstanbul 11’inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti,”Balyoz Planı” davasının 102 sanığı hakkındaki yakalama emrine yapılan itiraza ilişkin değerlendirmesini gün boyunca sürdürdü. Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne sabah saatlerinde gelen 11’inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti, bütün gün dosya üzerinde çalıştı. Akşam adliye çıkışında gazetecilerin, “üalışmalar bittim mi, karara bağladınız mı?” sorusuna, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı şeref Akçay, “üalışmalar sürüyor” yanıtını verdi. 11’inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, yakalama kararlarına yapılan itirazları bugün de değerlendirmeye devam edecek.




31.07.2010 Cumartesi *17:54 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Plan seminerine katılır mı?* 



*Seminer'den önce emekli olduğu ortaya çıktı*

*Burak BİLGE / VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 

şentürk'ün seminerden önce emekli olduğu ortaya çıktı

Balyoz soruşturmasında 102 kişi hakkında çıkartılan yakalama kararının ardından tutuklanan ilk isim olan emekli Kurmay Albay Ahmet şentürk’ün, katıldığı idida edilen plan seminerinden önce emekli olduğu ortaya çıktı. şentürk’ün oğlu tutuklama kararına isyan etti: “Babam 28 şubat’ta emekli oldu. Emekli insanı seminere alırlar mı?”

Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında haklarında yakalama kararı çıkartılan 102 sanık arasındaki emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın ardından gözaltına alınan ikinci isim emekli Kurmay Albay Ahmet şentürk oldu. 5’inci Kolordu Komutanlığı’na bağlı 55’inci Mekanize Piyade Tugayı Kurmay Başkanlığı görevinden emekli olan şentürk, önceki gün akşam saatlerinde Afyonkarahisar’da gözaltına alındı. Bursa’da yaşayan ve yakalama kararının ardından geçtiğimiz hafta tatil yapmak üzere Afyon’a giden şentürk, ailesi ile birlikte Orduevinde kalıyordu. Akşam saatlerinde şehir gezisi yapmak için kendisine ait aracı ile orduevinden çıkan emekli Albay şentürk, polisin yaptığı uygulamaya takıldı. şentürk’ün GBT’sine bakan polis, emekli albayın Balyoz soruşturması kapsamındaki kararı nedeniyle gözaltına aldı. şentürk tutuklanarak cezaevine gönderildi. 

*Seminerden önce emekli oldu*

Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında yakalama kararı çıkartılanlar arasındaki tutuklanan ilk isim olan şentürk’ün ilginç bir hikayesi olduğu ortaya çıktı. İddianamede 39’uncu sanık olan şentürk’ün, 5-6-7 Mart 2003 tarihlerinde yapılan ve “Balyoz Güvenlik Darbe Planı’nın” görüşüldüğü iddia edilen plan seminerine katıldığı iddia ediliyor. Albay şentürk, İstanbul 1’inci Ordu Karargahında düzenlenen plan seminerine 5’inci Kolordu Komutanlığı’na bağlı 55’inci Mekanize Piyade Tugayı Kurmay Başkanı ünvanıyla davet edilmişti. 1’inci Ordu Karargahı’ndan gönderilen 31 Aralık 2002 tarihli tebligatta ismi belirtilerek davet gerçekleştirilmişti. Fakat Kurmay Albay şentürk, plan seminerinden 1 hafta önce yani 28 şubat tarihinde emekliliğini istedi. Görev süresini doldurmuş olan albay emeklilik talebini anlattığı dilekçesini vererek izne çıktı. 45 günlük iznin ardından 15 Nisan’da da resmi olarak emekliye ayrıldı. Bursa’ya bağlı Mudanya’ya yenleşen şentürk burada kendisine bir inşaat şirketi kurdu. İlçeden bir de ev satın alan şentürk emekliliğin tadını çıkartıyordu. Emekli Kurmay Albay Ahmet şentürk’ün emeklilik keyfi uzun sürmedi. Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında adının geçtiğini öğrenince İstanbul’a gelip ifade verdi. şentürk’ün soruşturma kapsamında plan seminerine katıldığı ve Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında ele geçirilen belgeler arasında bulunan “İlişiği kesilmesi teklif edilen personel” isimli bir belgenin hazırlanmasına katkıda bulunduğu iddia ediliyordu. İhraç listesinde 55. Mekanize Piyade Tugay Komutanlığı’nda görevli 28 personelin isminin, o dönem tugayın kurmay başkanı olan şentürk’ün hazırlamış olabileceği değerlendirilmişti. şentürk ise ifadesinde o dönemde emekli olduğunu ve söz konusu seminere katılmadığı, herhangi bir listenin hazırlanmasında da bulunmadığını anlatıyordu. İfadesinin ardından serbest bırakılan şentürk’ün adı önce iddianamede yer aldı ardından da hakkında yakalama kararı çıkartıldı. 

*Mudanya’ya gitti*

Kurmay Albay Ahmet şentürk’ün Mudanya’da yaşayan oğlu Eren şentürk, babasının tutuklanmasını VATAN’a değerlendirdi. İddia edildiği gibi babasının plan seminerine katılmadığını belirten şentürk, “Ben o dönemde öğrenciydim. Babam 28 şubat’ta emekli oldu. Emekli olduktan sonra da Mudanya’ya giderek orada satın aldığı evin inşaat ve tadilat işleri ile uğraşmaya başladı. Mudanya’da babaannem de oturuyor. Hepsi şahitler. Babam evin tadilat işlerini bitirince annem ve kardeşlerim de yanına geçti. Babam daha sonra da bir inşaat şirketi kurarak burada çalışmaya devam etti. Halen biz Mudanya’da bu evde oturuyoruz” dedi. 

Babası Ahmet şentürk’ün saçmalıklar üzerine tutuklandığını öne süren Eren şentürk bunun kanıtlarının da bulunduğunu söylüyor: “28 şubat’ta emekli olan bir adam 5 Mart’taki seminere nasıl katılır. Bu insanlar orduyu yol geçen hanı mı sanıyor? Emekliliğini istemiş birini bu kadar ciddi olduğu söylenen bir seminre alırlar mı? Babam seminerin olduğu hafta bir alışveriş merkezinden inşaat malzemeleri almış. Hatta bu malzemeler kargo ile gönderilmiş. Biz şimdi bi alışveriş merkezinden fatura kayıtlarını isteyeceğiz. Babamın orda olmadığını kanıtlayacağız.”


31 Temmuz 2010 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz’da ‘Ege Ordusu’ bilmecesi*


_Aralarında muvazzaf subay ve generallarin de bulunduğu 196 kişi hakkında dava açılmasına dayanak olan ve 2002 yılında hazırlandığı ve 2003 yılında düzenlenen toplantıda ele alındığı öne sürülen “Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı” adlı belgede “Ege Ordusu Komutanlığı”nın da adı yer alıyor_

01:13 | 03 Ağustos 2010

Fakat bu komutanlığın adı 2007 yılına kadar “Ege Ordu Komutanlığı” idi. Yani planın hazırlandığı dönemde “Ege Ordu Komutanlığı” olarak geçen birimin adı 5 yıl sonra değiştirilmiş olan haliyle; “Ege Ordusu Komutanlığı” olarak yer aldı. 

*Adı 2007’de değişti*
“Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı” davasının iddianamesinde plana ait olduğu öne sürülen ve Ege’de bir Türk jetinin düşürülmesini öngördüğü iddia edilen “Oraj Hava Harekat Planı”nın “İcra” başlıklı bölümüne yer verildi. 

İddianamede, belgede yazılı olan “Ege Ordusu Komutanlığı ile doğrudan temas kuracak ve Ege Ordusu K.lığı karargahına irtibat personeli görevlendirecek” ifadeleri yer aldı. 

*Türkçe düzeni*
Ancak belgede yer alan “Ege Ordusu Komutanlığı” tanımlaması, “Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı”nın yazıldığı iddia edilen 2002 yılında kullanılmıyordu.

O tarihlerde bu birimin adı “Ege Ordu Komutanlığı”ydı. 1975 yılında kurulan Ege Ordu Komutanlığı, 2007 yılında yani “Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı”nın hazırlandığı öne sürülen 2002 yılından 5 yıl sonra, “Türkçe anlatım düzeni” dikkate alınarak “Ege Ordusu Komutanlığı” adını aldı.

*Belge 2005’te oluşturuldu*
1. Ordu Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığı’nın konuyla ilgili yürüttüğü soruşturma kapsamında 28 Haziran 2010’da bilirkişi heyetine inceletmişti. İnceleme sonucu hazırlanan raporda şu ifadeler yer almıştı: - “Durum maddesinde yer alan gelişmelerin pek çoğu 2003 yılını takip eden yıllarda yaşanan gelişmeler. Dokümanın en son kaydetme tarihi olarak görülen 02.12.2002 tarihinden sonraki tarihlerde oluşturulan belgelerden, takdimlerden ve konuşma metinlerinden yapılan alıntılar ‘Doküman Metni’ (Balyoz Planı) içerisinde yer alıyor. 2006 yılında kurulan bir Sivil Toplum Kuruluşunun adı doküman metninde geçiyor. Bu haliyle teknolojinin sağladığı imkanlardan istifadeyle dosyaların ‘Yaratma Tarihi’ ve ‘Son Kaydetme Tarihi’ üzerinde oynanarak eski tarihli dosyaların oluşturulduğu ve yapılan alıntıların tarihleri dikkate alındığında BALYOZ Güvenlik Harekat Planı adlı dokümanın 2007 yılından sonra hazırlandığı ve gerçek olmadığı yönünde ciddi şüpheler var.”


*MİLLİYET*

----------


## bozok

*Ek klasörler yayınlandı* 



*Eski Oramiral üzden ürnek: 1. Ordu’yla ilişkimiz yoktu, Doğan’ı 2 yılda sadece 4 kere gördüm*

“BALYOZ Planı” iddialarına ilişkin haklarında dava açılan 1. Ordu eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, Hava Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına ve Deniz Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek’in de aralarında bulunduğu 196 sanıklı davanın ek klasörleri avukatlara dağıtıldı. Ek klasörlerde, “Sakal”, “üarşaf”, “Oraj” ve “Suga” adı verilen planlar ile İstanbul Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü tarafından hazırlanan ülkemizde bugüne kadar meydana gelen darbeler ve darbe sürçleri ile Balyoz Darbe Planı arasındaki benzerliklere ilişkin 10 sayfalık yazı da yer alıyor.

** İSMİNİ GAZETEDE DUYDUM* Hava Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına’nın geçtiğimiz aylarda savcılıkta verdiği ifade de iddianamenin ek klasörlerinde yer aldı. Savcılar, Fırtına’ya Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ı tanıyıp tanımadığını, 2003’teki plan seminerine katılıp katılmadığını ve “Oraj Hava Harekat Planı” adlı bir plandan haberdar olup olmadığını sordu. Orgeneral Fırtına ise “Oraj”la ilgili olarak, “Gazeteye çıkınca ismini duydum. Sizin de ifade ettiğiniz gibi planın tarafımdan hazırlandığı bilgilerini duyduğumda kafamda hiçbir çağrışım yapmadı. Hatta daha sonra televizyonda da bu konular konuşulduğunda ve tartışıldığında bu toplantıya katılıp katılmadığım konusunda endişeye düştüm. Katılsaydım muhakkak hatırlardım diye düşündüm ve arkadaşlarıma sordum. Sonuç katılmadığım yönündeydi” diyor. 

** DOğAN’I 4 KEZ GüRDüM* Savcılar, Deniz Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı üzden ürnek’e ise plan seminerini düzenlediği iddia edilen Orgeneneral üetin Doğan’la ilişkilerinin ne boyutta olduğu soruluyor. ürnek “Bizim 1’inci Ordu Komutanlığı ile hiçbir şekilde askeri hiyerarşimiz, ilişkimiz, bağlantımız, irtibatımız yoktur. Karşılıklı bir talep durumunda Ankara merkezli yazışmalar yapılır. üetin Doğan ile insani ilişkiler dışında hiçbir ilişkim olmamıştır. İki yıllık sürçte toplamda dört kez gördüm. İkisi karşılıklı nezaket ziyareti, biri oğlunun düğününe katılma diğeri ise ‘Anılar gecesi’ adı altında düzenlenen gecede olmuştu” şeklinde cevap veriyor. 

** 4751 ASKER SORULMUş* 13’üncü ek klasörde bulunan detaylara göre soruşturmayı yürüten savcılar, askeri savcılığa bir yazı göndererek, plan seminerinin düzenlendiği 2003 yılında, 4751 subayın 1. Ordu, 2. Ordu, 3. Kolordu, 5. Kolordu, Harp Akademisi, Deniz Kuvvetleri ve Hava Kuvvetleri’nde görevli olup olmadığını sormuş. Savcılık görev yerleri doğru olmayan askerin ise 2000-2004 arasında nerede görev yaptıkları bilgisini de istemiş. Buna karşılık askeri savcılık, 2003’te TSK bünyesinde görevli tüm muvazzafların görev yerleri ve görevlerinin yer aldığı liste göndermiş. 

** BALYOZ PLANI YOK!* 14’üncü klasördeki bilgilere göre ise Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na talimat üzerine Hakim Binbaşı Okşan üidem imzalı bir yazı gönderiyor. Yazıda Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı’nın görüşüldüğü iddia edilen 2003 yılındaki plan seminerine ilişkin bilgiler veren savcılık, plan seminerinin isminin Genelkurmay Başkanlığı 2003-2006 yılları Tatbikatlar Programı’nda yer aldığı şekliyle “1. Ordu Komutanlığı Plan Semineri” olduğu belirtiyor. Yine askeri savcılığın bilgilendirmesinde, “1. Ordu Komutanlığı Plan Semineri Kapsamında, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanları ve 1. Ordu Komutanlığı kayıtlarına göre “Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı” adlı bir bölüm veya ekin mevcut olmadığı anlaşılmıştır” görüşüne yer verilmiş. 

** SUGA 2000’DE HAZIRLANMIş* Hakim Binbaşı Okşan üidem’in yazısında iddia edildiği gibi Oraj isimli bir harekat planının bulunmadığına dikkat çekiliyor ancak Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı tarafından 1998 yılında verilen bir direktife göre 2000 yılında “SUGA Mayın Döküş Planı” adında bir plan hazırlandığını belirtiyor. Bu planın tamamen dış tehdide yönelik ve savunma maksatlı mayın dökme planı olduğunu belirten üidem “Planın medyada yer alan ‘Suga Eylem Planı’ ile hiçbir bağlantısı yoktur” diyor. 

** TUğGENERAL TANYERİNİN EL YAZISI* 21’inci klasörde Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeri’nin evinde ele geçirilen defterdeki yazı örnek gösterildi. Savcıların Tanyeri’ye ait olduğunu iddia ettiği yazıda, “İrticai faaliyette bulunan personel değiştirilebilir. Yerine yeni personel atandırılabilir. Bu durumda tercihen bizim gibi düşünen, yetenekli, bilgili kişiler görevlendirilebilir” yazıyor. Savcılar bu yazının Tanyeri tarafından 2003 yılında düzenlenen plan semineri esnasında üetin Doğan’ın konuşmalarından not edildiğini öne sürüyor.


03.08.2010 Salı */ VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Meçhul subay yine devrede* 

**

*Iğsız ve 18 kişinin şüpheli olarak ifadesi alınacak*

*Burak BİLGE/VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 


Savcı Zekeriya üz’ün ifadeye çağırdığı ve aralarında Orgeneral Iğsız’ın da bulunduğu 19 kişiye, 2’inci Ergenekon tutuklusu emekli albay Hasan Ataman Yıldırım’ın evinde bulunuduğu idida edilen “Hayhay” isimli belge ile meçhul ihbarcının gönderdiği “internet ardıcı” adlı belge sorulacak

üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz’ün 19 kişi ifadeye çağırdığı soruşturma, ikinci Ergenekon davası tutuklusu emekli Albay Hasan Ataman Yıldırım’ın evinde yapılan bir aramada ele geçen “Hayhay” isimli bir belge sonrasında başladı. Yıldırım’ın evinde yapılan aramada ele geçirildiği iddia edilen 7 Nolu DVD’nin içerisinde bulunan “Hayhay” isimli belgede, Genelkurmay’ın kara propaganda yapmak üzere kurdurduğu sitelerle ilgili ipuçları yer alıyordu. İddiaya göre Yıldırım, Mecidiyeköy‘deki bir muhallebicide TSK’da sivil memur olarak çalışan Mehmet Bülent Sarıkahya ile buluşmuş ve kara propaganda yapmak için kurulduğu tahmin edilen “irtica.net” “irtica.org” “gencizbiz.net” “gençlik.info” “pkkgerçegi.net” “turkses.org” “naksilik.com” “turkatak.gen.tr” “turkihsgenocide.net” “ozgurgenc.net” isimli siteler üzerine konuşmalar yapmıştı. İkili ayrıca “başkanlık siteleri” denilen “gnkur.org” ve gnkur.net” için yazılım ve içerik desteği üzerinden de konuşmuşlardı. Söz konusu belgede “Ortadoğu yazılım ile irtibata geçilmesi” ve “Feyyaz Amiralle görüşülmesi” gibi ibareler bulunuyordu. 

*Savunma Bakanlığı’nın çıktı*

Bunun gazetelerde de yer almasının üzerine ön araştırma yapan savcılık, bütün sitelerin içerik sağlayıcıya verdiği ortak e-mailin [email protected]” olduğunu ve bu maile sivil memur Mehmet Bülent Sarıkaya’nın defalarca giriş yaptığını tespit etti. TR.NET Orta Doğu Yazılım Hizmetleri Aş’ye talimat veren savcılık konu ile ilgili araştırma yaptırdı. Araştırmada, çoğu birbirlerine link vererek bağlanan bu sitelerin Milli Savunma Bakanlığı’na bağlı IP numalarını kullandığını ve sitelerin Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na ait olduğu bilgisine ulaşıldı. 

*İhbarcı subay yine sahnede*

Tam da bu sırada daha önce Ergenekon Savcıları’na “Islak İmza” belgesini gönderen meçhul ihbarcı ortaya çıkarak ikinci bir ihbar maili gönderdi. İhbarcı Genelkurmay Başkanlığı tarafından iktidar ve cemaatler aleyhine kara propaganda yapmak amacıyla 42 internet sitesinin kurulduğunu ve Genelkurmay’a bağlı Bilgi Destek Daire Başkanlığı’nın yerli ve yabancı 430 internet sitesini de sürekli takip ettiklerini ileri sürdü. İhbarcı maline bir de daha önce “Islak İmza” belgesini gönderdiği gibi “İnternet andıçı” olarak adlandırılan bir belge de ekledi. İhbarcının savcılara gönderdiği belgeye göre göre Nisan 2009 tarihli “Andıç” Genelkurmay Bilgi Destek Daire Başkanlığı Destek şubesi tarafından hazırlanmıştı. Belgenin altında Topçu Albay Cemal Gökçeoğlu ve Albay Dursun üiçek de dahil 8 kişinin imzası bulunuyordu. Belgede ‘Kimden’ bölümünün karşısında ‘Harekat Başkanlığı’ndan’, ‘Kime?’ bölümünün karşısında da ‘Genelkurmay 2. Başkanı’na’ yazıyordu. Dönemin Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız’dı. 

Savcı Zekeriya üz “Islak İmza” soruşturması konusunda hazırladığı iddianamesinde bu konuya da ayrıntılı yer verdi. Savcı öz iddianamesinde, Dursun üiçek’in kontrolünde olduğu idida edilen www.irtica.org” sitesi ile ilgili “haber yazılarına bakıldığında İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’nda yer alan medya faaliyetleri ve kara propaganda faaliyetleri kapsamında yapılması planlaan çalışmalarla örtüştüğü belirtildi. Ayrıca söz konusu belgelerde yer alan konuların söz konusu internet sitesinde yoğun olarak işlendiği, bu sitelerin planı hayata geçirmek için kullanıldığı ve sitenin tek bir merkezden yönlendirildiği ve sitenin kuruluş amacının kamuoyunu yönlendirmek olduğu çıkmaktadır” ifadelerine yer verdi. 

*‘Belgeyi polisler koydu’*

Belgenin sahibi olduğu iddia edilen Hasan Ataman Yıldırım ise savunmasında belgeden haberi olmadığını ve belgenin deliller arasına polisler tarafından konulduğunu söyledi. Albay Dursun üiçek ise görevi gereği www.turatak.com adlı internet sitesinin içeriğini hazırladığını ancak www.irtica.org isimli internet sitesiyle bir alakasının olmadığını o sitenin Bilgi destek Dairesi’ni bağlı başka bir şube tarafından kontrol edildiğini söylemişti.


*Organeral Iğsız’a, 3 gün süre verildi*

ERGENEKON Soruşturmasını yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz tarafından başlatılan soruşturmada Orgeneral Iğsız ‘acil kodu’ ile ifadeye çağırıldı. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı 1’inci Bilgi Destek şube Müdürlüğü tarafından hazırlandığı ve dönemin Genelkurmay 2’ınci Başkanı Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız’ın imzasını taşıdığı öne sürülen “internet andıcı”na ilişkin soruşturma kapsamında Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız’ı da arasında arasında buluduğu 19 kişinin 3 gün içerisinde ifadeye geleceği öğrenildi.

YAş’ta Kara Kuvveteleri Komutanlığı’na atanması beklenen 1’inci Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız ile Balyoz Davası sanığı olan ve hakkında yakalama emri bulunan Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu, Genelkurmay Adli Müşaviri Tuğgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu ve İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı Davası’nın tutuklu sanığı Albay Dursun üiçek’in de arasında bulunduğu 19 kişiye tebligat gönderildiği ancak ’acil’ kodu ile çağrılmadıkları ifade edildi. Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz tarafından yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında dün İzmir, Ankara, İstanbul ve 2’si Gölcük’te olmak üzere 5 ayrı adreste arama yapıldı.


*TüRKATAK*

Dursun üiçek’in benim şubemin denetiminde dediği www.turkatak.com adlı internet sitesinde, AB uğruna yasalar ve hatalar, Denktaş’tan Zana’ya sert tepki, Ermenistan’ın saldırgan poitikası, AB ülkelerinde İnsan Hakları İhlalleri, gibi başlıklar altında makaleler yer alıyordu. Bu makalelerin birçoğunun ise Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek tarafından yazıldığı öne sürülüyordu. 



03.08.2010 Salı */ VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'da savcılar karşı karşıya geldi* 



*Balyoz'da başsavcı vekiline ret!*

*VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 



Başsavcı Vekili Selim Berna Altay, 102 sanık hakkındaki yakalama kararlarına itiraza ilişkin mütalaası beklenen Savcı Celal Kara’ya, “YAş nedeniyle spekülasyonlar var. Bugün mütalaanı vermeyeceksen ben vereyim” dediği öğrenildi. Olumsuz yanıt alan Savcı Altay itirazları mahkemeden, yakalama kararlarının ertelenmesini talep etti ancak reddedildi 

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görülen Balyoz davasında ilginç bir gelişme yaşandı. Davanın görüleceği İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin 102 sanık hakkında çıkardığı yakalama kararına itirazları değerlendirmesi beklenen İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nden Savcı Selim Berna Altay ilginç bir talepte bulundu. Yapılan itirazlarla ilgili olarak görüşü beklenen ancak dosyalar “reddi hakim taleplerinin incelenmesi için” İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde olduğu için görüşünü açıklayamayan Savcı Celal Kara ile Savcı Selim Berna Altay arasından ilginç bir diyalog yaşandı. Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı yıllık izinde olduğu için yerine görevli olan Savcı Selim Berna Altay, “şifahi ” olarak Savcı Celal Kara ’ya “Bugün mütalaanı vermeyeceksen ben vereyim. şura nedeniyle spekülasyonlar var engellenebilmesi için bir an önce bildirilmesi gerekiyor. Göz önünde olan, kamuoyunun gündeminde olan bir dava ” dediği öğrenildi. Savcı Altay ’ın bu sözleri üzerine Savcı Celal Kara ’nın da bu talebin kendisine resmi olarak bildirilmesini talep ettiği öğrenildi.

Bunun üzerime Savcı Celal Kara ’nın resmi yazı yazmasını istediği Savcı Selim Berna Altay, İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi ’ne başvurarak “yakalamanın tehiri (ertelenmesi) ” yönünde karar verilmesini istedi. Savcı Selim Berna Altay ise, savunma hakkının kısıtlanacağı gerekçesiyle böyle bir talepte bulunduğunu, kendisinin yakalama ve infazdan sorumlu savcı olması sıfatıyla bunu yaptığını söyledi.

*Mahkeme reddetti*

Mahkeme ise dosyalar kendilerinde olmadığı ve yakalama kararlarına ilişkin mütalaa verilmediği gerekçesiyle Selim Berna Altay ’ın talebi yönünde karar verilmesine yer olmadığına hükmetti. 

*‘Yakalama neden kalksın?’*

* Savcı Altay tarafından İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine gönderilen yazıda CMK’nın 98. ve devamı maddelerine dikkat çekildi. üıkarılan yakalama emrinin infazının, sanığın yakalanması sonrasında en kısa zamanda yetkili ve görevli mahkeme önüne çıkarılarak bu mahkemece sorgu ve savunmasının tespiti ile mevcut delil durumuna göre serbest bırakılması ya da tutuklanması suretiyle olacağı kaydedildi. Ancak iki halde de sanık ya da yakalama kararına karşı yaptığı itirazın konusuz kalacağı ve bu durumun da savunma hakkının kısıtlanması anlamına geleceği ifade edilen yazıda, “Bu nedenlerle CMK’nın 269/2 maddesindeki infaz durdurmanın uygulanmasında kamusal yarar vardır. Tensip kararı ile CMK’nın 98/3’üncü maddesi uyarınca 102 sanık hakkında çıkarılan yakalama emirlerinin yerine getirilmesinin itiraz incelemeleri sonuçlanıncaya kadar geri bırakılmasına karar verilmesi talep olunur” ifadelerine yer verildi.

*Savcı dosya bekliyor*

* Dosyanın Savcı Celal Kara ’ya 29 Temmuz Perşembe günü mesai bitiminde ulaştığı öğrenildi. Savcı Kara ’nın 30 Temmuz Cuma günü öğlene kadar dosyayı incelediği, öğleden sonra ise çocu ğunun rahatsızlığı nedeniyle adliyeden ayrıldığı, Cumartesi günü tam gün çalıştığı, Pazar günü izin kullandığı öğrenildi. Pazartesi günü öğleden sonra ise dosyaların reddi hakim talepleri ile ilgili olarak İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi ’ne gönderildiği ve halen o mahkemede olduğu belirtildi. Kara ’nın dosya üzerinde fiili olarak 1-2 gün çalıştığı kaydedildi. Mütalaanın ise şu ana kadar 6 sayfalık bir mütalaa hazırladığı, ancak şüphelilerin kaçma şüphelerinin olup olmadığının incelenmesi için dosyaları görmek istediği ve bu nedenle de 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi ’ndeki dosyaları beklediği de kaydedildi.



03.08.2010 Salı *16:26 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*"Darbe 3513 askerle yapılacaktı"* 



*Balyoz’un ek klasöründeki 234 sayfalık rapora göre, darbede 3513 asker görev alacaktı.*


Raporda, gözaltına alınacak kamu görevlilerinin listesinin bile hazırlandığı belirtildi. 

*Emniyet’in iddiası: Darbe 3513 askerle yapılacaktı*

Balyoz davasında 184 klasör delil bulunan iddianame ekleri, sanık avukatlarına dağıtıldı. Deliller arasında Emniyet’in verdiği 234 sayfalık raporda; darbe tarihi, 2003 olarak belirtilirken darbeyi organize edecek asker sayısı da 3513 olarak tespit ediliyor. 

BALYOZ Planı iddialarına ilişkin haklarında dava açılan eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına ve eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek’in de aralarında bulunduğu 196 sanıklı davanın ek klasörleri avukatlara dağıtıldı. 
İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından dağıtılan 184 klasörde “delil”ler yer aldı. Camilerin bombalanması ve Türk jetlerinin düşürülmesi gibi eylemlerin yer aldığı Balyoz Darbe Planı davasının ek klasörlerinde İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’nce 23 şubat 2010 tarihinde hazırlanan 234 sayfalık bir rapor dikkat çekiyor. Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürü Yurt Atayün imzasını taşıyan raporda ilk kez Balyoz Planı’nı hayata geçirecek askerlerin sayısı tespit edildi.

*DARBE TARİHİ:* 2003 Rapora göre, 2003’te yapılması planlanan darbede görevlendirilecek asker sayısı 3513. Bunlardan 1331’i, 1. Ordu, 2. Kolordu, 3. Kolordu, 15. Kolordu ile Harp Akademileri’nden seçilmiş. 287’si ise Hava Kuvvetleri ve 1895’i Deniz Kuvvetleri’nde görevli.

*YETKİLİ PERSONEL*

1. Ordu Bölgesi’nde 97 kişi Balyoz Planı kapsamında yetkilendirildi. ‘Plan Semineri 2003’ isimli belgeye göre de bu yetkililer hassas tesislerde görevlendirilecek 1401 kişiyi seçti.

*JANDARMA TAKVİYESİ*

Bunlardan 1331’i Balyoz Planı’nda yer alan kategorilere uygun olarak sınıflandırıldı. Diğer 70 kişi hassas tesisler için önerildi. Jandarma birlikleri 15. Kolordu emrine verilirken, jandarmadan Bursa bölgesinde 50, İstanbul bölgesinde ise 139 kişi görev için seçildi. 

*20 YARGIü, 372 POLİS*

Emniyet raporunda, 20 yargı mensubu sıkı yönetim mahkemeleri için seçildi. İstanbul ve Bursa’dan toplam 372 emniyet personeline de görevlendirme yapıldı.

*AğIRLIK 1. ORDU’DAN*

Raporda 1. Ordu bölgesinde muvazzaf Kara Kuvvetleri personeli sayısının 12 bin 489 olduğu, bunlardan 1725’inin demüzahir (özel görevlendirilmiş) personel oldukları ifade edildi. Raporun sonuç kısmında görevli sayısının belgelerde tespit edilenden çok daha fazla olabileceği de hatırlatıldı.

*İstanbul’da AVM’lere bile adam konulacakmış* 

DELİLLER arasında 1. Ordu Komutanlığı tarafından İstanbul’da görevlendirilen personel şeması da yer aldı:

97 kişi, özel operasyon ve sorgulama timlerinde, 

55 kişi özel görevli toplama timlerinde,

6 kişi sıkı yönetim mahkemelerinde,

164 kişi darbe harekat timlerinde,

321 kişi gözaltı timlerinde, 

176 kişi hasar tespit timlerinde,

70 kişi kamu kurumlarında, 

67 kişi özel hastane ve ilaç depolarında,

268 kişi gümrükler ve ambarlarda,

106 kişi alışveriş merkezlerinde görevlendirilecekti.

Bin kişilik tutuklu listesinde tarikat üyeleri çoğunlukta

184’üncü ek delil klasöründe ayrıca Sakarya, Kocaeli ve İstanbul’da gözaltına alınacakların isimleri de sıralandı. Yaklaşık bin kişinin sıralandığı tutuklanacaklar listesinde Gülen Grubu, Adıyaman Menzil Grubu, Anadolu Federe İslam Devleti, Hakikat Vakfı Lideri, Hakyol Grubu, İBDA/C, Hizbullah, İskenderpaşa ve İsmail Ağa Cemaati, Kadiri Tarikatı, Haydar Baş Grubu, M. Sungur Grubu, Milli Görüş Grubu, Nurcu-Okuyucular, Nurcu şura Grubu, Süleymancı Grubu gibi cemaat ve liderleri ile bölge sorumluları çoğunluktaydı.

*Genelkurmay: Oraj, Suga diye planımız yok*

DELİL klasörlerinde Genelkurmay ile savcılığın yazışmaları da yer aldı. İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılğı, Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı seminerinde, askeri müdahaleye elverişli bir ortam oluşturmak amacıyla hazırlandığı öne sürülen planları Genelkurmay’a da sordu. Genelkurmay’dan savcılığa. “‘Oraj’ ve ‘Suga’ adlı iddia edilen şekilde hazırlanmış eylem planı yok” yanıtı verildiği görüldü.

*Ergin Saygun: 1. Ordu senaryosu normal değil*

71’inci ek delil klasöründe eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun’un 110 sayfalık ifadesi de yer aldı. “1. Ordu Komutanlığı’nın değerlendirmesinin Türkiye genelinde yapılmasının nedeni nedir?” sorusuna Saygun, şu yanıtı verdi:“1. Ordu Komutanlığı’nın özel bir emir verilmemişse normalde Türkiye genelini kapsayan bir durum değerlendirmesi yapması normal değildir. Genel olarak senaryo ilgili ordu komutanlığınca hazırlanır ve üst makamca (Kara Kuvvetleri komutanlığı) onaylanır. Senaryoda Türkiye’nin diğer bölgeleriyle ilgili ne var ben bilmiyorum. Böyle bir şey yapıldıysa üst makamın onayı ve senaryoya göre yapılmıştır.” (Gazetehabertürk) 


04.08.2010 üarşamba *10:06 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Savcı üz'ün imza sirküleri Doğan'ın konutundan çıktı* 



*'Balyoz Harekat Planı davasının ek delil klasörlerinde şok belgeler!*

Hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan eski 
1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın askeri lojmanlardaki dairesinde yapılan aramada, Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten Savcı Zekeriya üz'ün imza sirkülerinin bulunduğu ortaya çıktı.


196 sanıklı 'Balyoz' davasının görüleceği İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, delil klasörlerini avukatlara dağıttı. 64 Nolu klasörde, Balyoz Harekat Planı'nı hazırlattığı ve altında imzası bulunduğu iddia edilen eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın evinde yapılan aramalarda ele geçirilen belge ve dökümanların detaylarına yer verildi. 

NEJAT BEK'E 3 ARTI SORUSU 
- Kalasörlerdeki bilgilere göre, üetin Doğan'ın 22 şubat 2010 günü gözaltına alındığında Konaklar Mahallesi Org. İzzet Aksalur Caddesi General Lojmanları 4. Blok No: 1'deki askeri lojmanlardaki konutunda polis tarafından yapılan aramada, çalışma odasında 40 GB kapasiteli hard diske ve dizüstü bilgisayara el konuldu. Dizüstü bilgisayarda 'Unknown_Parameter_Value' adlı dosyada Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten Savcı Zekeriya üz'e ait bazı belgeler bulundu. Bu belgelerde içeriğinde Savcı Zekeriya üz'e ait imza sirküleri çıktı.

- Delil klasörlerinde 'Balyoz' soruşturması kapsamında hakkında yakalama emri çıkarılan ve YAş'ta terfi alması beklenen generaller arasında bulunan 6. Kolordu Komutanı Korgeneral Nejat Bek'in ifade tutanakları da yer aldı. Balyoz Harekat Planını'nın hazırlandığı iddia edilen tarihte tümgeneral rütbesinde olan Nejat Bek, 'Balyoz Planı'yla ilgili soruları 'Böyle bir plandan haberim yok' şeklinde yanıtlıyor. Korgeneral Bek'e savcılar tarafından sorulan sorular arasında, 'İstihbarat Başkanlığı' isimli klasördeki listede, düşünce bölümünde adının yanına kırmızı renk ile üç artı işareti konulmasının anlamı ve bu işaretin 'Balyoz Harekat Planı'nın uygulayacak ve bir askeri müdahalede görev alacak kişilerin belirlenmesi için mi konulduğu soruluyor. Bek ise bu soruya, 'Bu listenin kim tarafından ve nasıl hazırlandığını bilmiyorum. İsmimin karşısındaki üç artı (+++) işaretinin ne anlama geldiğini ben bilmem. Ancak bu işaretlerin tamamı 1. Ordu'da görevli generallerin yanına konulduğunu müşahede ettim' yanıtını veriyor. 

*DARBELER KIYASLANDI*

- Ek klasörlerde, İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü'nün hazırladığı darbeler tarihi ve geçmişte yaşanan darbelerle 'Balyoz Planı'nın kıyaslaması da bulunuyor. üetin Doğan liderliğindeki cuntanın gerçekleştirmeyi planladığı 'Balyoz' darbe planının geçmişte yaşananlardar farklı olmadığı vurgulanıyor. ülkeyi kaos ve kargaşa ortamına sürüklemek içi cami bombalama, uçak düşürme eylem hazırlıklarının yapıldığının belirtildiği raporda, halkı sokağa dökmek için planların yapıldığının altı çiziliyor. Bu planların yapıldığı sırada medyada haberler yaptırıldığı, darbeyi halkın gözünde masum çalıştıkları vurgulanıyor. 

- Raporda, 1980 darbesinde dönemin Genelkurmay Başanı Kenan Evren'in yıllar sonra söylediği 'şartların olgunlaşmasını bekledik', 28 şubat sürecinde dönemin Genelkurmay 2. Başkanı üevik Bir'in 'Demokrasiye balans ayarı yaptık' sözlerine de yer veriliyor.

*Org. Fırtına'ya 'alçak uçuş' sorusu*

Eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına, klasörlere giren savcılık ifadesinde, 27 Ekim 2004'te uçakların Başbakan'ın evinin üzerinden alçak uçuş yapmasıyla ilgili soruyu şöyle yanıtlıyor: Cumhuriyet Bayramı Provaları için 20-30 kadar uçaktan oluşan bir merasim kurumu, hipodromdan geçiş rotası nedeniyle alçalırken Başbakan'ın evinin bulunduğu yerdeki caminin minaresine çarpmış. Bununla ilgili bilgiler hava trafik kontrol merkezlerine önceden bildirilir, gelişi güzel alçalma söz konusu değildir.

'TUTUKLAMA MECBURİ DEğİL'
'Balyoz Planı'yla ilgili gözaltına alınan ve konumları gereği başsavcı vekili tarafından sorgulanmaları gereken emekli kuvvet komutanları üzden ürnek ve İbrahim Fırtına'nın ilk ifadelerinin ardından serbest bırakılma gerekçeleri de ek klasörlere girdi. Başsavcı vekili Turan üolakkadı imzasının yer aldığı yazıda, 'Mevcut delillere göre CMK'nın 100. maddesindeki tutuklama şartlarının tam olarak bulunmadığı gibi, bulunsa bile tutuklama işleminin mecburi olmayıp, takdiri olduğu nazara alınarak şüpheliler üzden ürnek ve İbrahim Fırtına serbest bırakılmışlardır' denildi.

*SUGA'DAKİ İMZA BANA AİT*

Emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek ise, klasörere giren ifadelerinde, 2000 yılında Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı iken 'Suga' planına imza attığını bu planın 2006'da kalktığını belirtiyor. Savcı tarafından gösterilen 'Suga Harekat Planı'nı ise daha önce duymadığını belirten ürnek, Suga'nın anlamını ise 'Denizcilik terimidir, sıkmak, boşunu almak anlamına gelir' şeklinde yanıtlıyor.

Seda KILIü -Süleyman ARIOğLU-Mete YILMAZ-Yener EKİNCİ-Gülden KILIü / AKşAM


04.08.2010 üarşamba *08:09 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'da ilk tutuklama* 

**

**
04.08.2010 *- 10:11 / Gazeteport*


*Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan sanıklardan, Afyon'da gözaltına alınan emekli albay Ahmet şentürk İstanbul'a getirildi. şentürk hakkındaki yakalama kararı yüzüne okunduktan sona tekrar cezaevine gönderildi.*

*İSTANBUL* - *''Balyoz Planı''* davası kapsamında haklarında yakalama emri çıkartılan 102 sanık arasında bulunan ve Afyonkarahisar'da yakalanan emekli Kurmay Albay *Ahmet şentürk*, Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesine getirildi. 


*Metris Cezaevinde bulunan şentürk, cezaevi ring aracıyla Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesine getirilerek, güvenlik önlemi altında binaya alındı. Hakkındaki yakalama emrinin şentürk'ün yüzüne karşı okundu. şentürk daha sonra tutuklanarak cezaevine götürüldü.* 


*Afyonkarahisar'da yakalanan şentürk, ''yol tutuklaması'' kararıyla burada bir cezaevine konulmuş ardından da Mertis Cezaevine nakledilmişti.* 


*(A.A)*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz kozmik odadan çıktı* 

**

04.08.2010* - 15:35*

*1. Ordu Komutanlığı ve Genelkurmay’ın " Bizde yok dediği " “Balyoz” seminer sonuç raporu, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı karargahında çıktı. Ancak rapor “devlet sırrı” olduğu gerekçesiyle savcılara gönderilmedi.* 

*İSTANBUL-* “Balyoz” soruşturması başladığında savcılar, 1. Ordu Komutanlığı, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na başvurarak 2003 de gerçekleştirilen seminere ilişkin bilgi ve belge istedi. 


NTV'den Erdoğan Durna'nın haberine göre, 1. Ordu Komutanlığı ve Genelkurmay ellerinde belge böyle bir belgenin bulunmadığını bildirdi. Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı ise talebe 19 Nisan 2010'da yanıt verdi. 

Komutanlığın Adli Müşaviri Hakim Albay Ahmet Vurucu, sonuç raporunun komutanlığın “kozmik odası”nda bulunduğunu bildirdi. 


Ancak rapor “devlet sırrı” niteliği taşıdığı gerekçesiyle savcılara gönderilmedi. Hakim Albay Vurucu, raporun ancak hakim veya mahkeme heyetince incelenebileceğini bildirdi. 


*DAVA YIL SONUNDA* 
En son 102 asker hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan “Balyoz” davası 16 Aralık’ta başlayacak. 

*İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi ya da mahkemece görevlendirilecek bir hakim, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı karargahında “Balyoz” sonuç raporunu inceleyebilecek.* 


Bu incelemenin ardından “Balyoz” seminer planının darbe içerip içermediği de büyük ölçüde netleşmiş olacak.


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*Andıç'ta yakalama çıkabilir* 

**

05.08.2010 *- 10:46*

*''Kamuoyunu yönlendirme amaçlı internet siteleri kurulduğu'' yönündeki iddialara ilişkin başlatılan soruşturma kapsamında ifade vermeye çağrılan ve aralarında Hasan Iğsız'ın da bulunduğu şüphelilerin, savcılıkça belirtilen sürede gelmemeleri durumunda yasal prosedür gereği haklarında yakalama emri çıkartılacağı öğrenildi.*

*İSTANBUL-* 'Kamuoyunu yönlendirme amaçlı internet siteleri kurulduğu'' yönündeki iddialara ilişkin başlatılan soruşturma kapsamında ifade vermeye çağrılanların, savcılıkça belirtilen sürede gelmemeleri durumunda yasal prosedür gereği haklarında yakalama emri çıkartılacağı öğrenildi. 

Edinilen bilgiye göre üzel Yetkili İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında, 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 19 kişinin, savcılığa güvenlik birimleri aracılığıyla çağrılması kararına uyulmaması durumunda yasal prosedür uygulanacak. Buna göre, gerekirse savcılık tarafından mahkemeden yakalama emri çıkartılması istenecek. 

İfade vermeleri için çağrılan kişilerden bazıları için savcılıkça belirlenen sürenin bugün, bazıları için ise yarın dolacağı öğrenildi. Bu arada, 19 kişiden bazılarının yurt dışında olmaları nedeniyle savcılığa mazeret bildirdikleri kaydedildi.

GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*Başsavcı Engin: "Baykal'ı üz soruşturamaz"* 

**

**
05.08.2010 *- 11:06 / Gazeteport*


*İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin, milletvekilleri hakkında inceleme, soruşturma yapmak ve fezleke düzenlemek yetkisinin bizzat Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı veya onun görevlendireceği Başsavcı Vekiline ait olduğunu belirterek, ''Bu sebeplerle İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz'ün herhangi bir milletvekili ve dolayısıyla Sayın Baykal hakkında inceleme, soruşturma yapması ve fezleke düzenlemesi söz konusu olamaz'' dedi.*

*İSTANBUL* - Başsavcı Engin, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz'ün, *''Ergenekon''* soruşturması kapsamında adil yargılamayı etkilemeye teşebbüs iddiasına ilişkin eski CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal hakkında inceleme başlattığının sorulması üzerine yaptığı açıklamada, Adalet Bakanlığının 20.01.2006 tarihli *''yasama dokunulmazlığının kaldırılması ile ilgili işlemler''* başlıklı genelgesini hatırlattı.


Genelge gereğince milletvekilleri hakkında inceleme, soruşturma yapmak ve fezleke düzenleme yetkisi ve görevinin bizzat Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı veya onun görevlendirdiği Başsavcı Vekiline ait bulunduğunu belirten Engin, *''Bu sebeplerle adı geçen Cumhuriyet Savcısının herhangi bir milletvekili ve dolayısıyla sayın Baykal hakkında inceleme, soruşturma yapması ve fezleke düzenlemesi söz konusu olamaz''* diye konuştu. 

(A.A)

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz günü MOBESE kaydı yok* 

**

05.08.2010 *- 11:56 / Gazeteport*

*Balyoz belgelerini, Taraf gazetesine getiren kişinin kimliğine yönelik inceleme MOBESE'ye takıldı. Gazeteyi gören kameranın olay günü arızalı olduğu tespit edildi.*

*Sadece haberi yapan muhabir Baransu'nun bir valizle gazeteye girerkenki görüntülerine ulaşıldı* 


Balyoz iddianamesinin önceki gün dağıtılan ek klasörlerinde çarpıcı detay... 


Savcılık, Balyoz belgelerini Taraf gazetesine getiren şahsın tespiti için MOBESE kayıtlarını istedi. Emniyet'ten ise gazeteyi gören kameranın, 29 Ocak günü arızalı olduğu yanıtı geldi.

2003 yılında 1. Ordu Komutanlığı'nda hazırlandığı iddia edilen Balyoz Planı'na ait belgeleri Taraf'a getiren kişiye ilişkin, ek klasörlerde önemli detaylar var. Klasörlerdeki bilgilere göre, Taraf gazetesi muhabiri Mehmet Baransu, 29 Ocak 2010 günü savcılığı arayıp elinde kendilerine verilmesi gereken belgeler olduğunu söyledi. Savcılık, gazeteye bir emniyet amiri ile terör ekipleri yönlendirdi. 


*'EMEKLİ SUBAYIM' DEDİ* 
Klasörlerde yer alan bilgilere göre, gazeteci Baransu, olay gününü şöyle anlattı: *'Kaynak kişi sabah saatlerinde valizdeki orijinal belgeleri verdi. Gazetede emniyet güçlerini beklerken valizdeki belgeleri inceledik, fotoğrafladık. Ben dahil olmak üzere birkaç arkadaşın belgelerde parmak izi olabilir. üünkü belgeleri inceledik. Belgeleri getiren şahsı tanımıyorum. Kendisiyle iki kez karşılaştım. 2003 yılında 1. Ordu Komutanlığı'nda görevli subay olduğunu ancak emekli olduğunu söyledi.*'

Klasörlerde, savcılığın meçhul kişinin kimliğinin tespitine yönelik yazışmaları da yer aldı.

Buna göre savcılık, şahsı belirlemek için gazeteye yakın noktalardaki MOBESE'lerle, banka ve kamu kuruluşlarına ait kameraların, 09.00-12.30 arası kaydettiği görüntülerin incelenmesini istedi. 

*Emniyet'ten gelen yazıda ise belirtilen noktadaki 92-02 numaralı MOBESE 29 Ocak'ta bozuk olduğu için herhangi bir kayıt tespit edilemediği bildirildi.* 


*BARANSU'NUN VALİZLE GELİş GüRüNTüSü VAR* 
Aynı binadaki Alkım Kitapevi ile bölgedeki bankaların kamera kayıtları da incelendi. Ancak bavulu getiren şahsa ait herhangi bir görüntü tespit edilemedi. *Sadece haberi yapan muhabir Baransu'nun bir valizle gazeteye girerkenki görüntülerine ulaşıldı*. 


(AKşAM)

----------


## bozok

*Savcıya rapor gönderdiler* 



*İnternet andıcı soruşturmasında ifade vermek üzere adliyeye beklenen 19 kişinin rapor aldığı öğrenildi.*

*VATAN* 

Savcı Zekeriya üz tarafından ifadeye çağırılan Orgeneral Iğsız’ın da aralarında olduğu 19 kişi için verilen süre dün doldu. üz’ün ‘Gelmezlerse yakalama kararı çıkarırım’ çıkışına Iğsız da dahil tüm komutanlar mazeret bildirerek karşılık verdi. Iğsız mahkemeye rapor gönderdi.

“İnternet Andıcı“ soruşturması kapsamında aralarında 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız ve YAş’ta Tümgeneralliğe terfi eden Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Adli Müşaviri Hıfzı üubuklu ‘nun da aralarında bulunduğu 19 kişi için İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nca tanınan süre dün sona erdi. Soruşturma Savcısı Zekeriya üz, tarafından ifadeye çağrılan askerlerden bazılarının yurtdışında bulundukları için mazeret bildirmelerinin ardından dün de diğer komutanlar rapor sundu. 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız, YAş’ta tümgeneralliğe terfi eden Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Adli Müşaviri Hıfzı üubuklu ‘nun da rapor sunan askerler arasında olduğu öğrenildi. 

Komutanların bazılarının 10 bazılarının ise 20 günlük raporlar aldıkları belirtildi. Savcı Zekeriya üz, 19 kişinin ifadeye gelmemesi halinde yakalama kararı çıkarttıracağını açıklamıştı. İkinci Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanığı Emekli Deniz Yüzbaşı Hasan Ataman Yıldırım’a yönelik yapılan aramalarda ele geçirildiği öne sürülen “hayhay” isimli belge İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı tarafından incelemeye alınmıştı. 

*‘Hayhay’ sorulacak*

İncelemenin ardından soruşturma başlatan özel yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz’ün nöbetçi mahkemeden aldırdığı kararla geçtiğimiz gün Kocaeli, Ankara, İzmir ve İstanbul ‘da olmak üzere toplam beş adreste arama yaptırmıştı. Savcı üz, 19 kişiye bazı sitelerin takip edildiği ‘İnternet Andıcı’nın yanısıra Genelkurmay’ın propaganda için kurduğu internet siteleriyle ilgili ‘Hayhay’ belgesini soracak. Orgeneral Iğsız, AKP’yi yıpratmak için emrindeki subaylara kara propaganda amaçlı internet siteleri kurdurmakla suçlanıyor.




06.08.2010 Cuma *18:52 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz Davası'nda çok önemli gelişme* 



*101 Askerin yakalamaya itirazları oy çokluğuyla kabul edildi*

*AA*



İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, "Balyoz Planı" davası kapsamında haklarında yakalama emri çıkartılan sanıkların avukatlarının yaptığı kararın kaldırılması yönündeki talepleri kabul etti.

İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, haklarında yakalama emri çıkartılan sanıkların avukatlarının kararın kaldırılması yönündeki taleplerini inceledi.

Mahkeme, talepleri yerinde bularak, yakalama kararının kaldırılmasına karar verdi.


06.08.2010 Cuma */ VATAN GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*‘Kıyat dinlensin’ talebi* 



*Albay Temizöz ve 8 sanığın yargılandığı davada emekli Koramiral Kıyat'ın dinlenmesi talep edildi*

Eski Kayseri Jandarma Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz ve 8 sanığın yargılanmalarına devam edildi. Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görülen duruşmada, öldürülen Abdullah Elfeti olayıyla ilgili tanık olarak dinlenen Cizre eski belediye başkanlarından Mehmet Salih şık’ın oğlu Adnan şık, 1994 yılında Belediye Başkanlığı için aday olan babasının tehdit edildiğini ileri sürdü. Seçim döneminde ilçe seçim kurulunun jandarmanın içine alındığını ve seçimden sonra sandıkların yarısı sayılmadan Temizöz’ün *“Bu iş bitmiştir, Atağ kazanmıştır”* diyerek silahlarla kutlama yaptıklarını iddia eden tanık şık, babasının itiraz dilekçesi yazdığını, ancak Temizöz’ün ölümle tehdit ettiğini ileri sürdü.

Cizre’deki iş yerinden silahlı kişiler tarafından alınan ve daha sonra cesedi bulunan Ramazan Elçi cinayeti ile ilgili tanık olarak dinlenen Abdullah Gök, Elçi’nin iş yerinden silahlı iki kişi tarafından alınıp arabayla götürüldüğünü birkaç gün sonra da ölü olarak bulunduğunu söyledi. Bu sırada söz alan sanıklardan Adem Yakin, PKK’nın Cizre sorumlusu olduğu dönemde duruşmada tanık olarak dinlenen Abdullah Gök’ün, PKK’nın kurduğu halk mahkemelerinin üyesi olduğunu savundu. 

Duruşma sırasında, Cemal Temizöz’ün, 1970 yılında aşiretler arası bir husumet nedeniyle işlenen bir cinayeti tanık şık’a sorması, gerginliğe neden oldu. Mağdur avukatları sorunun yargılamayla ilgisinin olmadığını savunurken, sanık avukatları da duruma itiraz etti. Avukatlar arasında yaşanan kısa süren tartışma, mahkeme başkanının uyarısıyla son buldu.

Duruşmada, emekli Koramiral Atilla Kıyat’ın bir TV kanalında söylediği *“O dönem faili meçhuller devlet politikasıydı”* sözleri de gündeme geldi. Temizöz *“Kıyat Paşa düz mantıkla ifade etmiş”* derken mağdur avukatları, Kıyat’ın açıklamalarında, faili meçhul cinayetlerin işlendiği yerin *“Cizre”, “Yüzbaşı”*nın da o dönemin ilçe komutanı Cemal Temizöz’ü işaret ettiğini iddia edip, bu davayı ilgilendiren beyanlarda bulunduğunu söylediler. Avukatlar, bu nedenle Atilla Kıyat’ın davada tanık olarak dinlenmesini talep ettiler.




07.08.2010 Cumartesi / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Temizöz babamı tehdit ediyordu'* 



Eski Kayseri Jandarma Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz ve 8 sanığın yargılanmalarına devam edildi.Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen duruşmada, öldürülen Abdullah Elfeti olayıyla ilgili tanık olarak dinlenen Cizre eski belediye başkanlarından Mehmet Salih şık’ın oğlu Adnan şık, 1994 yılında Belediye Başkanlığı için aday olan babasının tehdit edildiğini ileri sürerek, Temizöz’ün hakim ve savcılar üzerinde etkisi olduğunu iddia etti. Seçim döneminde ilçe seçim kurulunun jandarmanın içine alındığını ve seçimden sonra sandıkların yarısı sayılmadan Temizöz’ün “bu iş bitmiştir, Atağ seçimi kazanmıştır” diyerek silahlarla kutlama yaptıklarını iddia eden tanık şık, sandıkların jandarmanın içine alınmasına itiraz etmek amacıyla babasının dilekçe yazdığını, ancak Temizöz’ün ölüm tehdidinde bulunduğunu ileri sürdü.

Cizre’deki iş yerinden silahlı kişiler tarafından alınan ve daha sonra cesedi bulunan Ramazan Elçi cinayeti ile ilgili tanık olarak dinlenen iş yeri komşusu Abdullah Gök, Elçi’nin iş yerinin önüne bir arabanın gelip durduğunu içinden silahlı iki kişinin indiğini ve Ramazan Elçi’yi alıp arabaya bindirip götürdüklerini, birkaç gün sonra da ölü olarak bulunduğunu söyledi. Bu sırada söz alan sanıklardan Adem Yakin, PKK’nın Cizre sorumlusu olduğu dönemde duruşmada tanık olarak dinlenen Abdullah Gök’ün, terör örgütü tarafından kurulan halk mahkemelerinin üyesi olduğunu savundu. Duruşma sırasında, Cemal Temizöz’ün, 1970 yılında aşiretler arası bir husumet nedeniyle işlenen bir cinayeti tanık şık’a sorması, gerginliğe neden oldu. Mağdur avukatları sorunun yargılamayla ilgisinin olmadığını savunurken, sanık avukatları da duruma itiraz etti. Avukatlar arasında yaşanan kısa süren tartışma, mahkeme başkanının uyarısıyla son buldu.

*Temizöz’den, Toros otomobil açıklaması: Bir tek bizde mi var*

Güneydoğu’da karanlık dönem olarak adlandırılan 90’lı yıllarda işlenen faali meçhul cinayet ve kayıplarla ilgili dava sanıklarından Albay Cemal Temizöz savunma yaptı. Temizöz hemen her duruşmada meydana gelen beyaz Toros marka otomobil ile ilgili ilk kez konuştu.

Cizre’de Toros marka otomobilin olduğunu itiraf eden Temizöz, "Toros aracı bir tek bizde mi var. Herkeste var. şimdi o araca binenler geri gelmiyordu deniyor. Cizreliler nereye gidip gelmiyorlardı. Gidip bayilerden sorulsun, o dönemde Cizre’de kaç tane Toros vardı. Bazen yabancı araba Cizre’ye girdiğinde bunlar polis, asker yada yabancı deniliyordu." dedi.

Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görülen duruşmada tanıkların dinlenmesinden sonra sanıkların savunmalarına geçildi. Atilla Kıyak’ın basında yer alan "Faili meçhuller, devlet politikası" olduğu yönündeki açıklamalarının kişisel görüşleri olduğunu belirten Temizöz, devletin böyle bir politikası olmadığının ortada olduğunu savundu. Devleti ayakta tutmak için hayatta kalma mücadelesi verdiklerini anlatan Temizöz, tanıkların iddiaları ile ilgili olarak "Bu şartlar altında birini çağırıp ifadesini nasıl alalım. Devletin, Genelkurmayın arşivlerinde Cizre’nin hangi hale getirildiği araştırılsın, mahkemenizce sorulsun, ortaya çıkar. Hayatta nasıl kalmaya çalıştık, o ortaya çıkacak." diye konuştu.

*KAYMAKAMLIK SALDIRIYA UğRUYOR, DEVLET BİTMİş GİBİ*

Temizöz, " Nerede cayır cayır yanan ve rokentlenmiş bir kaymakamlık binası var. üatısında şehit polisi, memuru bekliyor. Devlet bitmiş gibi. Ben Cizre’ye kendimi verdim. şimdi keşke diyorum. üektiğim bu zulüm. Benim çocuğum yıllarca migren ağrısı ile yaşadı. Benimle kaldıkları kısa süre içinde roket saldırısına uğradık. Cizre için sosyal etkinlikler yapmaya çalıştığımı herkes biliyor. Cizresporun şırnak’ta maçı vardı. üocuğum hasta, onunla ilgilenirken Cizrespor yöneticeleri kapıma gelip doktor getirdiler. üocuğu bize emanet et dediler. BTR ile önlerine düştüm, şırnak’a maça götürüp getirdim. Ben Cizre halkını kendimi feda edecek kadar sevdim. Ama şimdi keşke diyorum. Ben vatandaşın canını, malını, ırzını korumak için yeminime sadık kaldım."

*DAğDAKİLER, TERüRİST DEDİKLERİMİZ, BU üLKENİN VATANDAşI*

Dava aşamasında kemiklerden söz edildiğini anlatan Temizöz, kazılar yapıldığını ancak çıkan kemiklerin köpeklere ait olduğunun anlaşıldığını söyledi. Temizöz, "Kemiklerden söz edildi. Kazılar yapıldı ama, köpek kemikleri çıktı. Madem kemikler üzerinde bu kadar duruluyordu. Dağlardakiler de, terörist dediklerimiz de bu ülkenin vatandaşları değil mi? şemdin Sakık’ın ’şemdin Sakık’tan Mektuplar kitabında örgütün katliamları, infazları yazılıyor. Selim üürükkaya’nın Apo’nun ayetlerinde ki infazlar bölümlerini incelesinler, hatta uluslararası komisyonları da çağırsınlar gidip kazılar yapsınlar. O zaman Diyarbakır Barosu da gidip o gruba dahil olur. Nasıl komplolar kuruldu, bunlar araştırılsın. üzülerek söylüyorum devletin bazı kademeleri örgütün taktik ve yöntemlerini hala anlamış değil. PKK’yı kimse doğru dürüst bilmiyor ve anlamıyor. KCK şehir yapısı denilip duruluyor. Bunlar görünen şeyler." dedi.

*ATİLLA KIYAT PAşA DüZ MANTIKLA İFADE ETMİş*

ürgütün 2003 yılında 1 miyon dolara TAK’ı kurarak şehirlerde nasıl katliamlar yapıldığının ortada olduğunu anlatan Temizöz daha sonra şunları söyledi: "PKK şifreleri, PKK ne istiyor kitapları okunduğunda anlaşılır. Atilla Kıyat Paşa düz mantıkla ifade etmiş. Ben Cizre’de geceleri yoksullara nasıl erzak dağıttım anlatmadım. Kaymakamlar çok iyi bilir. Gündüz külahlı gece silahlı, sözü Cizre’de ise; milisler gecede gündüz de silahlıydı. Lice’nin Yaprak köyünde 5 Temmuz’da PKK’lılar o araçla gidip halı tezgahlarını yakıp propaganda yaptı. üyle görünüyor ki Cizre yine teröre esir olmuştur. şu andaki durumumuz Roma’da dövüşen köle gıladyatörlere benziyor. Kafes içindeyiz. Teşhir edildik. Bu şartlar imhaya dönüştü. Zamana yayılması, adalete olan inancımızı zedeliyor."

Eski Cizre Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atağ ise savunmasında, avukatların kendilerini kemiklerden sorumlu tutmasına tepki gösterdi. Atağ şunları söyledi: "Avukatlar bizi kemiklerden sorumlu tutuyor. Hatta birlikte yaşabilmemiz için kemiklerin nerede olduğunu gösterin diyor. Yoksa birlikte yaşayamayız. Ben Kürdüm Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin birinci sınıf vatandaşıyım. 1991 yılında Cizre’nin önde gelen aşiretlerinin toplantısında kimi aşiret lideri ’ben Gürcüyüm, Azeriyim, orta Asyalıyım derken ben o dönem dahi Kürt olduğumu söyledim. Ben hiçbir zaman halkımdan kopmadım, kopmam. Beni kemik sorumlusu olarak tutmaları bana hakarettir."

*KIYAT TANIK OLARAK DİNLENSİN TALEBİ*

Mağdur avukatları geçtiğimiz günlerde açıklamalarda bulunan Atilla Kıyat paşanın faili meçhullerin devletin politikası olduğu yönündeki açıklamalarının yer aldığı gazeteyi mahkemeye sundu. Avukatlar, Kıyat’ın açıklamalarında, faili meçhul cinayetlerin işlendiği yerin "Cizre", "Yüzbaşı"nın da o dönemin ilçe komutanı Cemal Temizözü işaret ettiğini belirtip bu davayı ilgilendiren beyanlarda bulunduğunu vurguladılar. Avukatlar, bu nedenle davaya Kıyat’ın tanık olarak dinlenmesini talep etti. 


06.08.2010 Cuma *15:53 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz davasında ‘reddihakime’ ret*

*“Balyoz Planı” davası kapsamında haklarında yakalama emri çıkartılan sanıklardan bazılarının reddi hakim talebinin İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından reddedilmesine yapılan itirazları inceleyen İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, itirazları oy birliğiyle reddetti*

01:38 | 07 Ağustos 2010


ESRA ALUS İstanbul

Kararda, daha önce İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin verdiği “ret” yönündeki kararda “usulsüzlük ve isabetsizlik görülmediği” belirtildi. Sanıklar yasa gereği aynı iddialarla yeniden reddi hakim talebinde bulunamayacak. 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından verilen ve “kesin” olan kararda, üetin Doğan, Halil İbrahim Fırtına ve üzden ürnek’in de aralarında bulunduğu 9 sanığın avukatları tarafından yapılan itirazların reddine karar verildiği vurgulandı.

*MİLLİYET*

----------


## bozok

*BU SAVUNMAYI GAZETEDEN OKUYAMAYACAKSINIZ*



06.08.2010 23:15

Malumunuz, Kayseri Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Cemal Temizöz'ün de tutuklu olduğu yargılama süreci ile ilgili geçmişte çok sayıda yazı kaleme aldım. Son olarak Albay Cemal Temizöz'ün mahkemeye sunduğu ek savunmaları inceledim. Temizöz'ün savunmasında yer alan bazı iddialar ve bilgiler, ilk defa 

Odatv'de gündeme gelecek. İşte o bilgiler ve iddialar:

*Kazı yapılan yerden PKK'nın infaz ettiği kadın çıktı*
Albay Temizöz'ün tutuklanmasına neden olan iddiaların başında bölgede çok sayıda faili meçhulün yapıldığı ve öldürülenlerin başta asit kuyuları olmak üzere açılan kuyulara gömüldüğü iddialarıydı.
PKK itirafçısı Abdülkadir Aygan'ın gazetelere yaptığı açıklamalar ve çizdiği krokiler üzerine, infaz edildikleri iddia edilen Hakkı Kaya ve Fethi Yıldırım'ın ailelerinin başvuruları üzerine Diyarbakır-Hani karayolunda 3 Nisan 2009 tarihinde kazılar yapılmış ve kazılarda elde edilen 461 kemik parçası Adli Tıp Kurumu'na gönderilmişti. Adli Tıp Kurumu'nun yaptığı incelemede kemiklerin hayvan kemiği olduğu ortaya çıkmıştı. Temizöz, 7 Mayıs 2010'da yapılan 10'uncu duruşmada Diyarbakır 6'ncı Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanlığı'na sunduğu savunmasında, 3 Eylül 2009'da, Cizre'de yol çalışması sırasında toprak altından çıkan insan kemiklerini hatırlatarak, iki cesetten birinin PKK tarafından infazı edildiğini kaydetti. PKK’nın bölgede “Devlet ajanı” suçlaması yaparak çok sayıda infaz yaptığını hatırlatan Temizöz adı geçen olayı şu ifadelerle mahkemeye anlattı:

(...) Hisar köyünün muhtarı Fahrettin Elçi ile birlikte 3 yakınını katleden ikisini sakat bırakacak şekilde yaralayan, PKK'lı grubun sorumlusu Enver ükten, bu olaydan 2-3 ay sonra güvenlik kuvvetleri ile Bakartal mevkiinde girdiği silahlı çatışmada öldürülmüştür.

*Enver ükten'in ölümü ile birlikte ortada kalan eşi de terör örgütü tarafından öldürüldü. üldürenin ise terör örgütü mensubu Kuto Sait olarak bilinen Sait Nart (Abdulkadir oğlu, üağlayan köyünden) olduğu, Sait Nart'ın Cizre'de Hizbullahçı olarak bilinen Mele Zeki'yi de öldürdüğü ve halen Suriye'de olduğu bilinen hususlardır.*

Basına yansıdığı kadarıyla, *Cizre-İdil çevre yolu çalışması yapan bir inşaat şirketinin iş makinelerinin Kuştepe köyünün yakınlarında yaptığı çalışma sırasında 03 Eylül 2009 da toprak altından çıkan çamaşırlardan biri kadına ait olduğu değerlendirilen iki cesede ait kemikler çıkartılmıştır. Bayan cesedinin dişinden yapılan teşhiste, Hisar katliamını yapan Enver ükten'in eşi olduğu, yakınları tarafından bilinmiştir.* (...) Olayı herkesin bilmesine rağmen neden gerçekleri söylemediği önemlidir.

(...) *Dişinden teşhis edilip namus cinayeti denmeseydi bu olayda mı bizim üzerimize atılacaktı?*”

*TANIK EBUBEKİR DüKMEN NEREDE?*
Albay Cemal Temizöz, öldürüldüğü belirtilen İzzet Padır'in oğlu Harun Padır'ın ifadelerindeki çelişkiye de dikkat çekiyor.

Harun Padır'ın 21 Haziran 1994 tarihindeki ifadesi ile duruşmadaki ifadesinde, İzzet Padır, Abdullah üzdemir, kendisi ve Ebubekir Dökmen'in gözaltına alındığını, sonrasında kendisi ve Dökmen'in serbest bırakıldığını belirttiğini, ancak 24 Mart 2009 tarihli Cizre Baro Başkanlığı'na verdiği dilekçe ve aynı gün Cumhuriyet Savcılığınca alınan ifadesinde ısrarla üç kişi olarak gözaltına alındıklarını tanık göstererek beyan ettiğini kaydeden Temizöz, “Bu durumda Ebubekir Dökmen'in ifadesinin olmayışı ya unutulmuş olabilir ya da ifadeye çağrılmış, köyde olmadığı, göç ettiği veya kayıp olduğu söylenerek ifadesi alınamamıştır. Yani Ebubekir Dökmen serbest kaldıktan sonra kaybolmuştur” diye sözlerine devam ediyor.

Ancak Temizöz asıl bombayı Dökmen'in nerede olduğuna ilişkin şu bilgileri vererek patlatıyor:
“(...) *Bilinen gerçek ise; Ebubekir Dökmen bu olayı müteakip terör örgütüne katılmış, 1997 yılında K. ırak'a yapılan operasyonda yaralanmış, Zaho'da tedavi görmüş, Zaho'da evlenerek oraya yerleşmiştir. Halen K. Irak Zaho'da yaşamaktadır. (...) Ebubekir Dökmen'in durumu araştırılmalıdır.*”

*“MAğDUR” SURYA UYKUR YAşIYOR MU?*
Albay Cemal Temizöz, mahkemenin 5 Mart 2010 tarihli 10'uncu duruşmadan itibaren mahkemeye gelmesi için tebligat çıkarttığı maktül Ramazan Uykur'un 18 çocuğundan ikisi olan Abdurrahman Uykur ve Surya Uykur ile ilgili de çarpıcı iddiaları yer alıyor. Ramazan Uykur'un, Cizre eski Belediye Başkanı Salih şık'ın tetikçisi olduğunu iddia eden Temizöz, Abdurrahman ve Surya Uykur'un PKK üyesi olduğu için yıllardır arandığını kaydederek şunları söylemiş:

“*Surya Uykur, PKK terör örgütünün bir üyesi olmasına rağmen (...) örgütün infaz listesine girmiştir. üstelik gönül ilişkisine girdiği gerekçesiyle yine terör örgütü üyesi olan ağabeyi Abdurrahman Uykur'a infaz ettirilerek.*

(...) Acaba Uykur ailesi (...) Surya'nın akıbetini terör örgütüne sormuşlar mıdır? Onlara da içimize sızmış özel savaş elemanları tarafından mı katledildi denildi? Burada özel savaş elemanı Surya'nın ağabeyi mi? Uykur ailesi, Cizre'li müdahil avukatların da bildiği ancak gizledikleri bu olayı adalete intikal ettirecekler mi?”

Temizöz'ün söylediğine göre, mahkemenin, duruşmalara gelmesi için tebligata yarar açık adreslerinin bilinmesi için müzekkere yazılmasına karar verdiği “mağdur” Surya ve Abdurrahman Uykur'un adresleri çok açık: Kandil Dağı. *Biri kardeşini örgütün emriyle infaz etmiş yaşıyor, diğeri ağabeyi tarafından, yani faili belli bir şekilde öldürülmüş iki PKK mensubu.*

İnsanın, Temizöz'ün mahkemeye söylediği *“Bu müzekkerre Kandil'e, Irak'a yazılsaydı herhalde* 
*daha çabuk cevap verilmiş olurdu”* katılmaması mümkün değil.

Temizöz'ün savunmalarında yer alan bilgiler sadece bunlarla sınırlı değil. Habur'dan giren terör örgütü mensuplarının geçmişte yaptıklarından tutun da kendisine yönelik psikolojik harekatın somut nedenlerine kadar çok çarpıcı bilgiler yer alıyor. şimdilik bunları anlatalım, bugün Diyarbakır'dan gelecek haberi bekleyelim. Neden mi? üünkü bugün Diyarbakır'da bu davanın 17'nci duruşması yapılacak. Umarız Türk basını, bu tür gerçekleri, bari bu duruşmadan sonra Türk kamuoyundan gizlemez.


*Ceyhun Bozkurt*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*'İnternet andıcı' açıklaması* 



*AA* 

İkinci "Ergenekon" Davasının tutuklu sanığı Hasan Ataman Yıldırım, "Kamuoyunu Yönlendirme Amaçlı İnternet Siteleri" soruşturmasında da adının geçtiğini belirterek, "Son internet andıcı haberlerinde adımızın geçmesiyle anlamaktayız ki; bu süreç sadece kamuoyuna yönelik bir göz boyamaymış. 2 yıl boyunca bu günler için joker olarak bekletilmişiz" dedi.

Yıldırım, avukatı Hakan Coşkuner aracılığıyla yaptığı yazılı açıklamada, 7 Ocak 2009 tarihinde tutuklandığını, masum olduğunu bilen insanların öz güvenini taşıdığını, ancak 9 ayın ardından tutukluluğunun amacının basında yer alan haberlerle anlam kazanmaya başladığını ifade etti.

Bazı gazetelerde, iddianamede olmamasına rağmen hakkında "Ergenekon’un bilişimcisi", "iç savaş planlayıcısı" gibi sıfatlar kullanıldığını bildiren Yıldırım, "Son internet andıcı haberlerinde adımızın geçmesiyle anlamaktayız ki; bu süreç sadece kamuoyuna yönelik bir göz boyamaymış. 2 yıl boyunca bu günler için joker olarak bekletilmişiz. Sahte ve tarafımıza ait olmayan belge yığınlarıyla oyalanmışız. Sahte delillerle, sahte joker olarak kullanılmak üzere bekletilmişiz" ifadelerini kullandı.

"Kamuoyunu Yönlendirme Amaçlı İnternet Siteleri" soruşturmasına ilişkin kendisine bir çağrı ve tebligat yapılmadığını belirten Yıldırım, konuyu basından öğrendiğini ifade etti.

Hakkında suçlamalar dahi henüz belirtilmeden basında yaftalama sürecinin devam ettiğini anlatan Yıldırım, "Taraf gazetesinin şimdi açıldığı iddia olunan soruşturmadan 4 Nisan 2009 tarihinde nasıl haberi olabilmiştir? Bir kısım hakimler, ifadem dahi alınmadan hakkımda devam eden soruşturma olduğu bilgisine nasıl ulaşmışlardır?" cümlelerini kullandı.

Masum olduğunu savunan Yıldırım, açıklamasında, şu görüşlere yer verdi:

"Yasa tanımaz bir şekilde kamuoyuna servis edilen hiçbir kişi ve olayla bir alakamız bulunmamaktadır. Kamuoyundan istediğimiz, şişirme ve doldurma haberlere karşı uyanık olmalarıdır. Suçlama depremlerinde gerçeklerin karartılmasına sessiz kalınmamasıdır. Suçladıkları insanlara suçlarının izah edilmesi ve savunma yapabilmeleri için fırsat tanınmasını yetkili mercilerden talep etmeleridir. Hızlı, adil ve amaca dönük bir yargılama bir an önce başlatılmalıdır."



07.08.2010 Cumartesi */ VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Suç aynı, örgüt aynı, onlar niye içeride?* 



*101 askerin serbest kalması, Ergenekon davası sanıklarına da umut oldu*

*VATAN HABER MERKEZİ* 

11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin, Balyoz sanığı askerler hakkında aldığı ‘yakalamanın iptali’ kararı, gözleri Ergenekon’dan tutuklu 130 sanığa çevirdi. Avukatları ve bazı hukukçular, eşitlik ilkesinin ortadan kalktığını savundu: Onlar da aynı suçtan yargılanıyor. AİHM kararlarına göre onların da tutuksuz yargılanması gerekiyor. Suçlu olanlar tabii ki cezasını çekecek. Ancak bu tutuklamalar önlemi aştı, cezaya döndü.



Ergenekon davasındaki sanıkların “Tutukluluk süresinin aşımı”, 11’inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin kararıyla yeniden gündeme geldi. Mahkeme gerekçeli kararında, Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesi’nde tutuklama ve yakalama kararlarını düzenleyen 5. maddesine atıfta bulunması, Ergenekon sanıkları için de umut oldu. Sanık avukatları ve bazı hukukçular, AİHM’in tutukluluk süresinin uzamasıyla ilgili kararlarının da Ergenekon sanıklarına uygulanması gerektiğini öne sürdü...

*2021’e kadar bile içeride kalabilirler* 

*Prof. Dr. Durmuş Tezcan (İstanbul Kültür üniversitesi Ceza Hukukçusu):* Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi’ne (AİHM) göre bir kişinin tutukluluk durumunun devam etmesi için yeni gelişmelerin, nedenlerin olması lazım. Bu tür yeni nedenler göstermeden tutukluluk halinin devamı AİHM’e aykırı bir davranıştır. Tutukluluk süresiyle ilgili Türkiye’de garip bir uygulama var. Ağır ceza davalarında şüpheliler 2 yıl tutuklu kalabiliyor ve 3 yıl da uzatma verilebiliyor. Bu uzatma terör davalarında 2 katına çıkartılıyor. Böylece 10 yıl yapıyor. 23 Mart 2005 tarihinde alınan bir kararda uygulamanın 31 Aralık 2010 tarihinden sonra yürürlüğe gireceği belirtiliyor. Kısaca kanunun çıktığı 2005 yılıyla yürürlüğe gireceği 31 Aralık 2010 tarihleri arasında haklarında dava açılılanlar ya da yargılanananların tutukluluk süresi sayımı, 31 Aralık 2010 tarihinden sonra başlayacak. Ergenekon sanıkları için örnek vermek gerekirse haklarında yargılama sonucu çıkmazsa 1 Ocak 2021 tarihine kadar tutuklu kalabilirler. 

*Uzun tutuklamalara açılmış AİHM’de yüzlerce dava var*

*Rıza Türmen (AİHM Yargıcı):* Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesi’ne göre, bir şüphelinin tutukluluk süresinin uzatılması için yeni delil ortaya koymanız lazım. Yani şüpheli kaçacaksa bunu delil ile ispatlamalısınız ya da başkalarına baskı yapacaksa bu da delillendirilmeli. Ancak Türkiye’de ‘katalog suç’ kapsamına alındığında kişinin ‘kaçacağına ya da delilleri yok edeceğine’ dair kanaat geliştiriliyor. Yani delil aranmadan hemen uzatılıyor. Oysa Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesine göre bu şüpheliye adli kontrol de yapılabilir. Ya da teminatla salıverme de olabilir. İşte Türkiye’de bu yapılmadığı için aleyhte kazanılmış yüzlerce dava var. 

*İki ayrı hukuk olmaz* 

*Prof Dr Timur Demirbaş (Bahçeşehir üniversitesi Ceza Hukukçusu):* 101 askerle ilgili önce yakalama emri çıkarıldı sonra belli ki pazarlıklar oldu ve o yakalama emirleri kaldırıldı. AİHM’in 5’inci maddesi Türkiye kanunlarıyla uyum içinde olması gerekir fakat Türkiye 5. madde nedeniyle birçok defa mahkum oldu ve büyük tazminatlar ödedi. İki ayrı hukuk olmaz. Bu nedenle AİHM’e tazminat ödüyoruz. Devletin koruma verdiği yanında 24 saat resmi polisle dolaşan, evleri barkları bilinen insanlara yakalama kararı çıkartıyorsun, daha sonra tutuklayıp 3 yıldır da tutukevinde tutuyorsun. Bu suçsuz insanların kaybolan yıllarının hesabını kim verecek.

*Tutukluluk süresinde de AİHM’e atıfta bulunulmalı*

*Köksal Bayraktar (Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal’ın avukatı):* İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin verdiği kararda Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesi’ne atıfta bulunması çok önemlidir. Bu kararı biz Ergenekon olayına uyarladığımızda AİHM’in tutuklama ile ilgili çok duyarlı davrandığını görmekteyiz. AİHM’in tutukluluk süresiyle ilgili kararları, tıpkı İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi kararı gibi Türk yargıcı için örnek olmalıdır. Tutuklama uzun süreli verilmemelidir. üünkü bu nitelikteki kararlar 21. yüzyıl insan hak ve özgürlükleri kavramıyla tamamen çelişmektedir. Bu konuyla ilgili müvekkilim Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal için mahkemeye 20’ye yakın dilekçe verdim. Her talep duruşmasından sonra dilekçelerimizi yeniledik. Taleplerimiz reddedildiğinde de bu kararlara itiraz ettik. Bir Mehmet Haberal, bir Tuncay üzkan, bir Mustafa Balbay, nice genç insanlar, nice değerli bilim adamları bu olayda mağdur oldu. Yargılama o kadar geniş yelpazede yapılıyor ki şüpheliler mağdur oluyor. üyle olunca da tutuklama haksız bir önlem haline geliyor. CMK’daki orantılılık kuralı ihlal ediliyor. 

*Yargı, siyasi gücü olmayana hassas değil*

*Hakim Orhangazi Ertekin (Demokrat Yargı Eşbaşkanı):* Bu kadar uzun süreyle tutuklama olması, tutuklamama müessesinin hukuksal niteliğinin kaybedilmesidir. Hukuksal bir müessese olmaktan çok bir tür fiili durum, bir tür refleks olarak ortaya çıkmasıdır. Yargı geçmişte de bugün de kamuoyunda siyasi ağırlığı olmayanlar, gücü olmayanlar konusunda çok hassasiyet ve metanetle davranamadı. Bunun yerine tutuklamanın getirdiği özel bir durum var. Tutuklama bir erken infaz türüdür. Hakimler özellikle dosyaya karşı belirli bir sükunetle, belirli bir mesafe koymak zorundadır. Ama bazı hakimler dosya karşısında bu mesafeyi koymayınca dosyayla ve dosyanın faili ile duygusallaşan bir ilişki kurmaya başlar. Hem dosyaya hem faile sağlıklı bakma yeteneği kaybedilince de faille didişmeye başlarsınız. Bu Türkiye’de var olan ve son derece yanlış bir gelenek türü. Siyasi gücü olmayanlar açısından yıkıcı etkiler yaratabiliyor. 

*Bu tutukluluklar Anayasa’ya aykırı*

*Prof. Dr. Osman Doğru (Marmara üniversitesi üğretim üyesi):* Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu’nun 100. maddesinde sayılan bazı katalog suçlardan yargılananların tutuklanacağına ilişkin hüküm Anayasa’ya açıkça aykırıdır. Anayasa’nın 19. maddesinde ‘Suçluluğu hakkında kuvvetli belirti bulunan kişiler, ancak kaçmalarını, delillerin yok edilmesini veya değiştirilmesini önlemek maksadıyla veya bunlar gibi tutuklamayı zorunlu kılan ve kanunda gösterilen diğer hallerde hakim kararıyla tutuklanabilir’ hükmü vardır. Bu kişiler tutuklu yargılandıkları mahkemelere kanundaki katalog suçlarda kaçma ve delilleri yok etme şüphesi olmasa bile tutuklama kararı verileceğine ilişkin CMK’nın 100/2. maddesinin iptali için Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne başvurabilirler.” 

*GAZETECİ MUSTAFA BALBAY: 1.5 YILDIR TUTUKLU*

Eski Cumhuriyet gazetesi Ankara temsilcisi Mustafa Balbay, ilk kez 1 Temmuz 2008’de gözaltına alındı. 5 Temmuz’da serbest bırakıldı. Ancak 5 Mart 2009 sabahı, ikinci kez gözaltına alınıp, 6 Mart’ta tutuklandı. Yani, 1.5 yıldır tutuklu. 

*GAZETECİ TUNCAY üZKAN: 2 YILDIR TUTUKLU*

Gazeteci Tuncay üzkan, Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında 23 Eylül 2008 tarihinde İstanbul’da gözaltına alındı, 26 Eylül 2008 tarihinde ise sevk edildiği mahkeme tarafından 
tutuklandı. üzkan yaklaşık 2 yıldan beri cezaevinde. 

*PROFESüR MEHMET HABERAL: 1.5 YILDIR TUTUKLU*

Eski Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Profesör Mehmet Haberal, 13 Nisan 2009’da Ankara’da gözaltına alındı. 17 Nisan’da ise tutuklandı. Haberal, yaklaşık 1.5 yıldan bu yana 
cezaevinde yatıyor. 

*PROFESüR FATİH HİLMİOğLU: 1.5 YILDIR TUTUKLU*

Fatih Hilmioğlu, 13 Nisan 2009’da Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında gözaltına alındı. Ergenekon terör örgütü üyesi olmak iddiasıyla İstanbul’da nöbetçi 14.Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından tutuklanan Hilmioğlu, yaklaşık 1,5 yıldan bu 
yana tutuklu.



09.08.2010 Pazartesi /* VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Tuncay üzkan’ın Silivri cezaevinden ilk fotoğrafı* 



2008'den beri Silivri cezaevinde tutuklu olan gazeteci Tuncay üzkan, kendi sordu, kendi cevapladı. Ortaya 14 sayfalık röportaj çıktı. Sözcü gazetesi hem Tuncay üzkan'ın bu röportajını hem de Silivri cezaevinden ilk fotoğrafı yayınladı. 



İşte o röportajın satır başları:

* AKP bu davayla hukuku, bir siyasi amaç için kullanıyor
* Hukuk siyasetin kılıcı yapıldı
* Bu davanın iki amacı vardır. Biri iktidarı kalıcı kılmak, diğeri ise Erdoğan'ı Cumhurbaşkanı, Gül'ü de Başbakan yapmak
* Bu yobaz siyasetin Türkiye'nin aydınlığını karartma davasıdır.
* Ergenekon davası politik bir davadır. Hukukun olmadığı bir davayı hukuk asla bitiremez.
* Bu bataklık ilk seçimde kurur


10.08.2010 Salı *10:17 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Tuncay üzkan salondan çıkarıldı!* 


*AA* 

İkinci "Ergenekon" davasının 71. duruşması başladı.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’nde oluşturulan salonda görülen davanın bugünkü duruşmasına, gazeteci Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay’ın da aralarında bulunduğu 31 tutuklu sanık
katıldı.

Tutuklu yargılanan eski Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, eski İnönü üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu, emekli
Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, Ersin Gönenci ve İbrahim üzcan ise duruşmaya gelmedi.

Duruşmada tutuksuz yargılanan Emin şirin, İlyas üınar, Sinan Aygün, Hüseyin Keskin ve Muhterem Bağcı hazır bulundu.

Duruşmada söz isteyen ve bağırarak, konuşan gazeteci Tuncay üzkan, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün tarafından uyarıldı. Bu uyarıya rağmen yüksek sesle konuşmaya devam eden üzkan, Başkan şengün’ün talimatıyla askerler tarafından duruşma salonundan çıkartıldı.

üzkan, duruşma salonundan çıkartılırken "Bağırırım, adalet istiyorum"
dedi.




10.08.2010 Salı *10:06 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Aytaç Yalman: ‘Gerekeni yaptım’*


*ESKİ Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Aytaç Yalman’dan bir açıklama aldım.*

*BALYOZ İDDİANAMESİ (6)*

Orgeneral Yalman’ın açıklama göndermesine yol açan olay, geçen hafta bu köşede çıkan yazılarda 2003 yılında dönemin Birinci Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın kendisinin Kuvvet Komutanı olarak verdiği bir talimatı yerine getirmediği yolundaki saptamaları gündeme getirmiş olmamızdı. Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı emri yerine getirilmeyince ne yapmıştı? Muhtelif olasılıkları değerlendirirken, bir kriz çıkmaması için bu durumu otoritesinin aşınması pahasına sineye çekmiş olabileceğini yazmıştık Orgeneral Yalman’ın. 

*HEP AüIK VE NET EMİRLER VERDİM* 

“Bilgim dahilinde olan her hususta açık ve net emirler vermişimdir. Verdiğim emirleri de daima takip etmişimdir” diye başlıyor Orgeneral Yalman’ın açıklaması.
Orgeneral Yalman, şöyle devam ediyor:

“Benim hizmet anlayışımda yapılan her güzel faaliyet mükafatlandırılır. Yapılan her yanlış da cezalandırılır. Yaşanan bu olayları da bu çerçeve içinde görmek gerekir. Bu olayda gereken yapılmıştır.” 

Bu tartışmanın odağında, 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihlerinde Birinci Ordu Komutanlığı’nda gerçekleştirilmiş olan ve Balyoz iddianamesinin ana eksenlerinden birini oluşturan tartışmalı seminer yer alıyor. 

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ve Kara Kuvvetleri’nin 2003 yılı programlarında bu seminerin konusunun “dış tehdit”le sınırlamış olmalarına karşılık, Birinci Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Doğan iç tehdide ilişkin bir senaryoyu da seminerin gündemine dahil etmiştir. Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı, bu durumu öğrenince 3 Ocak 2003 tarihinde Birinci Ordu’ya gönderdiği bir yazıyla, “Bu senaryoyu seminerde görüşmeyin” emrini vermiştir.

Birinci Ordu Komutanı, Kara Kuvvetleri’nin bu uyarısına rağmen maiyetindeki birliklere hazırlıklarda iç tehdit senaryosunun da esas alınmasını ister. 5-8 Mart 2003 tarihli seminerde dış tehdidin yanı sıra iç tehdit de masaya yatırılır.

*SORU İşARETLERİ GİDERİLEMEDİ* 

Bu arka plan içinde değerlendirildiğinde, Orgeneral Yalman’ın açıklamasının belirmiş olan soru işaretlerine açıklık getirdiği söylenemez. Yalman, ancak talimatının yerine getirilmediği saptamasını yalanlamıyor. Ancak “gerekenin yapıldığını” söylerken, bunun “mükafatlandırma” mı yoksa “cezalandırma” mı olduğu sorusunu boşlukta bırakıyor. 

Bu arada, “Bilgim dahilinde olan her hususta açık ve net emirler vermişimdir” derken, bilgisi dışında bazı unsurlar olduğunu mu söylemek istiyor? 
Yalman bu konuda tartışmaya girmek istemese de bu konuda verdiği talimatın en azından Birinci Ordu Karargahı’nda seminerin hazırlık çalışmalarını yürüten kurmay subaylar arasında belli bir tedirginlik yarattığı Balyoz iddianamesinde de açıkça görülüyor. 

*YA İKİ KOMUTANIN ARASI AüILIRSA* 

Seminer düzenlendiğinde kurmay albay rütbesiyle Orgeneral Doğan’ın maiyetinde Birinci Ordu Harekat Başkanı olan Balyoz davasının 12 numaralı sanığı Kurmay Albay Süha Tanyeri, Orgeneral Doğan ile Orgeneral Yalman arasında sıkıştıklarını gizlemiyor.

Tanyeri, iddianamenin 214’üncü sayfasında yer alan savcılık ifadesinde bakın ne diyor:

“Her ne kadar Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’ndan Birinci Ordu’ya 2003 yılı için plan seminerinde OEYTS (iç tehdit senaryosu) oynanmamasına ilişkin bir talimat gelmişse de, sayın Komutan üetin DOğAN, bizlere ‘Ben meramımı anlatamamışım. Bu işin bir de Irak boyutu var, bunun yanında geri bölge boyutu, dolayısıyla iç tehdit boyutu var. Buralara kuvvet ayırmam gerekir. Bu şekilde bu planı nasıl uygularım?’ şeklinde sözler söyleyerek, ‘Biz bunu bu şekilde oynayacağız’ dedi. Normal şartlar altında üst komutanlığın talimatlarına aykırı davranması askeri hiyerarşiye uygun değildir, ancak komutanın kendi kişiliği ve takdiri bu konuda karar almasına neden olmuş olabilir. Bunu ben bilemem.”

İlginç olan, Tanyeri’nin ifadesine göre, Birinci Ordu Karargahı’nda görevli Tuğgeneral Mehmet Korkut üzarslan’ın da seminer hazırlıkları sırasında Kara Kuvvetleri’nin iç tehdidin ele alınmaması yolundaki emrini hatırlatarak “Bunu bu şekilde (iç tehditle) yazarsak Kuvvet Komutanı ile Ordu Komutanı’nın arası açılabilir” diye durumun hassasiyetine dikkat çekmiş olmasıdır.

Bütün bunlara rağmen boşlukta kalan önemli bir nokta daha var. Birinci Ordu Komutanlığı, Kara Kuvvetleri’nin emrine rağmen 31 Ocak 2003 tarihinde iç tehdidi seminer hazırlığına dahil eden bir uygulama emri yayınladığında, bu durumu fark eden Kara Kuvvetleri Karargahı neden sessiz kalmıştır? Bu soru da boşlukta asılı duruyor. 

Bu tartışmayı şimdilik kapatıp yarından itibaren Balyoz belgesinin içeriğini büyüteç altına yatıracağız. 


*Sedat ERGİN* / HüRRİYET GZT. / 10 Ağustos 2010

----------


## bozok

*Tuncay üzkan açlık grevine başlıyor 



10.08.2010 - 12:47 / Gazeteport

*
*Ergenekon sanığı Tuncay üzkan, ''Bu devletin ordusunun komutanları, darbeye eksik teşebbüs ederken, Balbay ve teğmenler tam teşebbüste mi bulunacak? Bizim dışarıda yasımızı tutanlar kimseyle pazarlık etmediği için mi burada tutukluyuz?" dedi.

''Ya bana suçumu gösterin ya da bu yargılamayı bitirin. Kurbanlık koyun değilim'' diye bağıran ve açlık grevine başlayacağını söyleyen üzkan, duruşma salonundan atıldı. üzkan'a, 5 duruşmadan da men cezası verildi.* 

*İSTANBUL -* İkinci *''Ergenekon''* davasının 71. duruşması başladı. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nde oluşturulan salonda görülen davanın bugünkü duruşmasına, gazeteci Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 31 tutuklu sanık katıldı. 


Tutuklu yargılanan eski Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, eski İnönü üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu, emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, Ersin Gönenci ve İbrahim üzcan ise duruşmaya gelmedi. Duruşmada tutuksuz yargılanan Emin şirin, İlyas üınar, Sinan Aygün, Hüseyin Keskin ve Muhterem Bağcı hazır bulundu. 


*"BAğIRIRIM, ADALET İSTİYORUM"*
*Duruşmada söz isteyen ve bağırarak, konuşan gazeteci Tuncay üzkan, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün tarafından uyarıldı. Bu uyarıya rağmen yüksek sesle konuşmaya devam eden üzkan, Başkan şengün'ün talimatıyla askerler tarafından duruşma salonundan çıkartıldı.* 


*üzkan, duruşma salonundan çıkartılırken ''Bağırırım, adalet istiyorum'' dedi.* 


*"KURBANLIK KOYUN DEğİLİM"*

*İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nde oluşturulan salonda görülen davaya, Alevi Bektaşi Federasyonu Genel Başkanı Ali Balkız ile Kazım Genç, müdahil olarak katıldı.* 


Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, tutuklu sanıklardan eski Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal'ın reddi hakim talebinin reddedildiğini ve bu nedenle bir üst mahkeme olan 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderildiğini söyledi. 


şengün, 3 Haziranda tutuklu sanık Levent Ersöz'ün, tedavi gördüğü hastaneden yapılan çapraz sorgusuna ara verildiğini hatırlatarak, sorguya kaldığı yerden devam edileceğini söyledi. Ersöz'ün tedavi gördüğü hastane ile mahkeme salonu arasında konferans bağlantısı yapıldığı görüldü. Ersöz'ün avukatı Filiz Esen ile üye hakim Hüsnü üalmuk da Ersöz'ün yanında hastanede hazır bulundu. 


Duruşmada söz alan Tuncay üzkan, Balkız ve Genç'e duruşmaya katıldıkları için teşekkür ederek, ''Bu davayla ilgili gerçeklerin toplum tarafından görülebilmesi için sizin burada olmanız çok önemlidir'' dedi. 

*Mahkeme heyetine, ''Bu davayı böyle sürdüremezsiniz'' diyen üzkan, ''Niçin beni burada tutuyorsunuz? Hangi darbeyi yapmışım ben? Hangi general benden emir almış? Ben kime talimat vermişim. Arkamda ordu yok. Bağırmayın demeyin, bağırmak zorundayım. Benim suçum nedir? Neden, 'Balyoz' davasında böyle tutuklama yapılmaz diye insanlar salıveriliyor? Orada mı hukuk yok burada mı? Böyle yargılama olmaz. Yeter artık. Ya bana suçumu gösterin ya da bu yargılamayı bitirin. Kurbanlık koyun değilim'' şeklinde yüksek sesle konuştu.*

*''AüLIK GREVİNE BAşLIYORUM''* 
*2 yıldır cezaevinde zulüm altında olduğunu ileri süren üzkan, ''Yatabiliyorsanız gelin koğuşta yatın. Kalem kitap gelmez. Ramazan geldi, gelin iftar yapalım var mısınız? Başkanım burada hukuk mu var? Hangi yasal gerekçeyle ben burada duruyorum.* *Burada faşizm var, insan hakları ihlali var. Bugünden itibaren açlık grevine başlıyorum. Cuma gününe kadar devam edeceğim. Adalet istiyorum. Gerekirse ölüm orucuna giderim. Ben sizin siyasi duruşunuza göre mi yargılanacağım? Ne ceza verirseniz verin. İdam verseniz de yine kabul etmeyeceğim. Bana 'darbeci' diyene, 'şerefsiz' derim. 'Faşist' diyene 'köpek' derim'' diyerek bağırdı.* 


Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı şengün'ün bağırmaması konusunda uyardığı üzkan, ''Bağırırım, adalet istiyorum'' dedi. Bunun üzerine şengün, salondaki jandarmalara talimat vererek üzkan'ı dışarı çıkarttı. Daha sonra söz alan gazeteci Mustafa Balbay da yargılamanın ikinci yılına girdiğini belirterek, yargılama yükünün de arttığını ifade etti. 


*"BİZ TAM TEşEBBüSTE Mİ BULUNDUK"*
*Balbay, ''Balyoz Planı'' davasının sanıkları için yakalama kararının İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından kaldırılması ile ilgili olarak ''Bu devletin ordusunun komutanları, darbeye eksik teşebbüs ederken, Balbay ve teğmenler tam teşebbüste mi bulunacak? Bizim dışarıda yasımızı tutanlar kimseyle pazarlık etmediği için mi burada tutukluyuz?'' diye konuştu.* 


Gazeteci Mustafa Balbay, şöyle devam etti: *''70 yıl önce Nazım Hikmet'e cezaevinde daktilo verilmiş. Ancak bize verilmiyor. Yazı yazmaktan sağ elimi kullanamaz hale geldim. Ancak bu imkansızlıklar nedeniyle sol elimi de kullanmaya başladım. Cezaevinde tecrit altındayız. Diğer koğuşlarla görüşümüze de izin verilmiyor. şu anda beni ne kadar ciddiye alacaksınız bilemem. Biz kurbanlık koyun değiliz. Adnan Menderes 9 ay 20 günde yargılandı. Deniz Gezmiş 15 ayda yargılandı.*'' 


Davanın tutuklu sanıklarından Hasan Ataman Yıldırım ise ''internet andıcı'' soruşturması nedeniyle ifadeye çağrıldığını belirterek, istendiğinde giderek ifade vereceğini kaydetti. Duruşmaya verilen kısa aranın ardından, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı şengün, Tuncay üzkan'a, duruşmadaki tavırları nedeniyle 5 duruşmadan men edilmesine karar verildiğini söyledi. 


Tutuklu sanık Emcet Olcaytu ise üye hakimler Hasan Hüseyin üzese ile Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu'nun davadan çekilmesini istedi. Duruşma, tutuklu sanık Levent Ersöz'ün video konferans yöntemiyle daha önceki savcılık ve mahkeme ifadeleri okundu. Duruşma, Ersöz'ün ek savunma yapmasıyla devam ediyor. 


*"HEM SANIK HEM HEDEF DURUMUNDAYIZ"*
İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının müdahillerinden Alevi Bektaşi Federasyonu Genel Başkanı Ali Balkız, ''Bir yandan Aleviler sanıklar arasında, bir yandan da biz hedef durumundayız. Bu çelişkiyi mahkemenin açığa çıkarmasını bekliyoruz'' dedi. 


Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nin önünde basın açıklaması yapan Balkız, suikast listesinde yer almanın, evinin krokisinin çizilmiş oluşunu ve işe geliş gidiş saatlerinin başkaları tarafından biliniyor olmasının psikolojik olarak hoş bir durum olmadığını ifade etti. Balkız, kendisine suikast yapılacağını ilk olarak 10 Ocak 2009 tarihinde öğrendiğini belirterek, ''Zekeriya üz'ü ziyaret ettik. İbrahim şahin'in evinde çıkan belgeleri gösterdi. Krokileri görünce bu işe inanmış ve müşteki olmuştuk'' dedi. 


*Balkız, 2 yıldır görülen davanın amacının karanlık ilişkileri ve darbe planlarını açığa çıkarmak iddiasında olduğunu söyleyerek, şöyle devam etti: ''Mahkeme gerçekleri arıyor. Acaba bizleri orada var gösterip Alevilerin burada taraf olmasını mı istediler? Bir yandan Aleviler sanıklar arasında, bir yandan da biz hedef durumundayız. Bu çelişkiyi mahkemenin açığa çıkarmasını bekliyoruz.''* 


Davaya müdahil olan Eşitlik ve Demokrasi Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Kazım Genç de ''Bu ülkenin gelecek nesillerinin artık darbelerin olmadığı bir Türkiye'de yaşaması gerektiğine inanıyoruz. Aleviler hiçbir zaman darbeden yana olmadı. Her zaman özgürlüğü savunacağız. Bu ülkede darbeler dönemi kapatılmalıdır'' diye konuştu. 


Balkız, bir gazetecinin ''Tehdit telefonları aldınız mı?'' şeklindeki sorusuna ise herhangi bir tehdit unsuruyla karşılaşmadığı yanıtını verdi. 


*TUNCAY üZKAN'IN İTİRAZINA RET* 
İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanığı gazeteci Tuncay üzkan'ın 5 celse duruşmalara katılmama cezasının kaldırılmasına ilişkin talep reddedildi. 


İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları yerleşkesinde yapılan duruşmada avukat Celal ülgen, müvekkili Tuncay üzkan'ın cezasının kaldırılmasıyla ilgili iki sayfalık dilekçeyi mahkemeye sundu. Dilekçede ''üzkan'ın duruşma sırasında ifade ettiği hususların heyete karşı açık veya örtülü hakaret içermediği ve konuşma biçiminin mahkemeye saygısızlık olarak algılanmasının mümkün olmadığı'' belirtildi. 


üzkan'ın, duruşmanın düzenli olarak yürütülmesini tehlikeye sokacak ısrarı veya direnci olmadığı kaydedilen dilekçede, duruşmalardan men cezasının usule aykırı olduğu ve celse cezasının üzkan'ın savunma hakkını kısıtlayacağı ifade edildi. Dilekçede ''CMK'nın 204. maddesine aykırı verilen 5 celse duruşmaya katılmama cezasının kaldırılmasına, mahkemece kararda ısrarlı olunması durumunda verilen cezanın tek celseye indirilmesine, verilecek cezanın bundan sonraki oturumlarda geçerli olmasına karar verilmesi'' istendi. 


*LEVENT ERSüZ* 
Hastanede tedavi altında bulunan ve duruşmada video konferans yöntemiyle ek savunmasını yapan tutuklu sanık emekli tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, arama ve el koyma tutanaklarında mülkiyetleri açıkça belirtilmesine rağmen inceleme raporlarında disket ve 25 CD'nin kendisine ait olarak gösterilmesinin, görevlendirilen grubun niyet ve maksadını ortaya koyduğunu ileri sürdü. 


Ersöz, Cem Uzan'la 21 Ocak 2004'te yaptıkları görüşmeye ilişkin de ''Cem Uzan ne maksatla randevu aldı, esas konu neydi bilmiyordum ve hala da bilmiyorum. Cem Uzan da bu konuyu bizimle paylaşmadı'' diye konuştu. 


şener Eruygur'dan ele geçirilen belgeler içerisinde yer alan Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ve dönemin İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu'nun soy ağacıyla ilgili bilgilerin Jandarma Genel Komutanlığında hazırlanmadığının inceleme raporlarından anlaşıldığını ifade eden Ersöz, bu konuda 3 ayrı belge olduğunu söyledi. 


Ersöz, Eruygur'la yaptığı telefon görüşmelerinin iddianamede ''örgütsel irtibat'' olarak yer aldığını ifade ederek, ''Eski komutanımla görüşmemizin örgütsel hiçbir yönü yoktur'' dedi. 


Dosyadaki her şeyin gerçek dışı ihbarlara ve gizli tanık yalanlarına dayandırıldığını ileri süren Ersöz, şöyle konuştu: 


''Ancak 2 yıldır bu konu araştırılmıyor, sonuca ulaşılmıyor. Niçin? üünkü yapan ve yaptıran belli. Farz edelim ki kişiler gerçek. İftira, yalan olma olasılığı olamaz mı? İhbar bir konuda şüphe duyulmasına neden olabilir ancak sadece o konunun araştırılmasına sebep olur, esas olan araştırıp maddi delile ulaşmaktır. Bu konuda maddi delil veya deliller nedir, nerededir? Benim arşivim olduğu, benim tarafımdan gönderildiğine ilişkin maddi deliller nedir? Arz ettiğim konularda hiçbir maddi delille desteklenmeyen, araştırılmayan, düzmece ihbarlar ve iftiralar, tutuklamaya ve iddianamelerde çarşaf çarşaf yazılmasına yetiyorsa güvenlik kuvvetine, savcılık makamına ve yargılamaya, hukuka ne gerek var.'' 


Ersöz'ün ek savunmasını tamamlamasının ardından avukatı Zeki Aksoy savunma yapmaya başladı. Bu sırada, duruşma salonundaki ekranda yansıtılan görüntüde hastanedeki Ersöz'ün bir anda bayıldığı görüldü. Ersöz'ün yanında bulunan naip hakim Hüsnü üalmuk da sanığın rahatsızlandığını söyledi. Bunun üzerine video konferansa son verildi. 


Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, tutuklu sanık Tuncay üzkan'ın avukatlarının talebini değerlendirdiklerini ifade ederek, üzkan hakkında verilen 5 celse men cezasında usulsüzlük görülmediğini, bu nedenle talebin reddedildiğini ancak Ersöz'ün çapraz sorgusu sırasında üzkan'ın duruşmada bulunması gerektiğini kaydetti. 


Duruşma, 12 Ağustos Perşembe gününe ertelendi. 

*(AA)*

----------


## bozok

*İsminin kurbanı mı oldu?* 


11.08.2010 *- 01:36* 



*Afyon’da bankamatikten para çekerken yakalanan ve Balyoz davasının en talihsiz tutuklusu olan Albay Ahmet şentürk’ün aynı ismi taşıyan başka bir subayla karıştırıldığı öne sürülüyor.*

*ANKARA-* Balyoz davasında, haklarında yakalama kararı çıkarılıp daha sonra kaldırılan 102 subay arasından tutuklanan tek isim olan Emekli Albay Ahmet şentürk’ün, isim benzerliği kazasına uğradığı şüphesi doğdu. 28 şubat 2003’de emeklilik dilekçesi veren şentürk’ün 5-7 Mart 2003 günü yapılan 1. Ordu Plan seminerine katılmadığı, TSK’daki başka bir Ahmet şentürk ile karıştırıldığı savunuluyor.

Müvekkilinin tutuklanmasına itiraz eden Avukat Zeki Arslan ‘’Albay şentürk, 55’inci Mekanize Tugayda Kurmay Başkanıydı. Seminerden önce 28 şubat 2003’de emeklilik dilekçesi verdi ve 45 gün izne ayrıldı. İzni bitince de emekli oldu. Katılmadığı bir seminerden dolayı suçlanıp gözaltına alındı ve tutuklandı ‘’ dedi.

*11 YILDA ALBAY OLAMAZ* 
Ahmet şentürk’ün isim benzerliğinden kaynaklanan bir karışıklıktan dolayı tutuklandığı iddiası, şanlıurfa İnsan Hakları Derneği Başkanı Cemal Babaoğlu’nun önceki günkü açıklamasıyla da kuvvetlendi.

şanlıurfa’da yapılan ‘’Kayıplar bulunsun, failleri yargılansın’ eyleminde konuşan İHD şube Başkanı Cemal Babaoğlu, ‘’Balyoz davası kapsamında tutuklanan emekli Albay Ahmet şentürk, Siverek ilçesinde Teğmen olarak görev yaptığı 1992-1993 yıllarında onlarca faili meçhul cinayete imza atmıştır. Hüseyin Taşkaya 1993’te bizzat şentürk’ün komutanlığındaki bir operasyonla gözaltına alındı ve daha sonra kendisine ulaşılamadı” dedi.

Babaoğlu’nun bu sözleri isim benzerliği iddiasını kuvvetlendirdi. 1992-93’de Teğmen olan bir subayın, 11 yıl sonra 2003 yılında Albay rütbesinden emekli olması imkansız bulunuyor. TSK'daki mevcut sistemde bir Teğmen’in Albay olabilmesi için 23 yıl gerekiyor. 

Harp Okulundan mezun olan bir subay teğmen rütbesiyle orduya katılıyor. üsteğmenliğe geçişi 3 yıl, yüzbaşılığa geçişi 6 yıl, binbaşılığa geçişi 6 yıl, yarbaylığa geçişi 5 yıl, albaylığa geçişi de 3 yıl sürüyor. üstün başarı erken terfi gibi kıstaslar ile bu süre en fazla 20 yıla çekilebiliyor. 


*(GAZETEPORT)*

----------


## bozok

*"İnternet Andıcı"nda 4 kişi serbest* 



10.08.2010 *- 11:52 / Gazeteport*

*'Kamuoyunu yönlendirme amaçlı internet siteleri kurulduğu'' yönündeki iddialara ilişkin başlatılan soruşturma kapsamında Kocaeli'de emekli bir yarbay gözaltına alındı.*

*1'i emekli 3 askerin de aralarında bulunduğu 4 kişinin savcılıkta ifadesi alındı.*

*KOCAELİ -* Soruşturma kapsamında Kocaeli'de gözaltına alındıktan sonra Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'ne getirilen emekli Yarbay Recai A, Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz tarafından ifadesinin alınmasının ardından serbest bırakıldı. Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'ne gelen Binbaşı C.ş, Yarbay A.ş. ve sivil memur M.B.S. de savcı üz'e ifade verdikten sonra Merkez Komutanlığına ait bir minibüsle adliyeden ayrıldı. 


Soruşturma kapsamında 3 Ağustosta evinde arama yapıldığı öğrenilen Recai A'nın, evindeki bazı evrak ve dokümanlara da el konulduğu belirtildi. *Bu arada, emekli yarbay Recai A'nın Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği Değirmendere şube Başkanı olduğu öğrenildi*. 


(AA)

----------


## bozok

*Tek tutuklu tahliye edildi* 

**

11.08.2010 - *09:51 / Gazeteport*

*Balyoz Darbe Planı iddialarıyla ilgili olarak tek tutuklu sanık olan emekli Kurmay Albay Ahmet şentürk tahliye edildi.*

*İSTANBUL* (A.A) - ''Balyoz Planı'' davası kapsamında hakkındaki yakalama kararı uyarınca Afyonkarahisar'da yakalanarak cezaevine konulan emekli kurmay albay Ahmet şentürk tahliye edildi. 

Alınan bilgiye göre, Ahmet şentürk'ün avukatı Zeki Arslan'ın tutukluluğuna yaptığı itirazı değerlendiren İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, itirazı kabul ederek, şentürk'ün tahliyesine karar verdi. 

Karar uyarınca şentürk'ün, tutuklu bulunduğu Silivri Cezaevinden çıktığı öğrenildi.

...

----------


## bozok

*Talimatı Iğsız mı verdi?* 



*‘internet andıcı’ davasında dün 4 zanlı daha adliyede ifade veriyordu. 4 zanlıya bunu sordular*

*VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 

Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız’ın da ifadeye çağrıldığı ‘internet andıcı’ davasında dün 4 zanlı daha adliyedeydi. İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı tarafından yürütülen ve kamuoyunda “internet andıcı” olarak bilinen “kamuoyunu yönlendirme amaçlı internet siteleri kurulduğu” iddialarına ilişkin yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında ikisi muvazzaf dört kişinin ifadesi alındı. Hakkında zorla getirilme kararı bulunan 19 kişiden emekli yarbay Recai Alkan, Kocaeli’nin Gölcük ilçesinde gözaltına alındıktan sonra İstanbul’a getirildi. Aynı soruşturma kapsamında haklarında “zorla getirilme” kararı bulunan deniz yarbay Altunay şahin, deniz binbaşı Cem şimşek ve sivil memur Mehmet Bülent Sarıkahya da Merkez Komutanlığı’ndan getirilerek soruşturmayı yürüten savcı Zekeriya üz’e ifade verdi. “şüpheli” sıfatıyla ifadeleri alınan dört kişi, daha sonra serbest bırakıldı. 

*Iğsız’ı tanıyor musunuz?*

şüphelilere savcılık sorgularında “Hükümet aleyhinde kara propaganda yapıldığı” iddia edilen internet sitelerini neden kurduklarına dair sorular sorulduğu öğrenildi. İkinci Ergenekon davası sanıklarından Hasan Ataman Yıldırım’da ele geçirilen “hayhay” adlı belgeye dair sorular yöneltilen şüphelilere, Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız’ı tanıyıp tanımadıkları ve internet sitesi kurmaları konusunda Iğsız’dan talimat alıp almadıklarının sorulduğu kaydedildi.

*2. ihbar mektubuyla başladı*

Altında Albay Dursun üiçek’in ıslak imzasının bulunduğu öne sürülen “İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” belgesinin orijinalini gönderen meçhul subayın gönderdiği ikinci ihbar mektubuyla yaklaşık 1 yıl önce başlatılan soruşturma kapsamında savcı Zekeriya üz aralarında 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız, Genelkurmay Adli Müşaviri Tümgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu ve Albay Dursun üiçek’in de bulunduğu 12’si muvazzaf 19 kişiyi ifadeye çağırmıştı. Ancak şüphelilerden bazıları yurtdışında bulunmaları nedeniyle mazeret bildirirken Hasan Iğsız’ın da aralarında olduğu bazı şüpheliler ise 10 ile 20 gün arasında değişen sürelerle rapor alarak ifadeye gelmemişti. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı 1’inci Bilgi Destek şube Müdürlüğü tarafından hazırlandığı öne sürülen İnternet Andıcı’nın altında, dönemin Genelkurmay 2’inci Başkanı Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız’ın imzasının bulunduğu iddia edilmişti.


10.08.2010 Salı / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Takunyalı Führer’e soruşturma*



Silivri Cezaevi’nde kaleme aldığı Takunyalı Führer adlı kitabı ile liste başı olan Ergenekon tutuklusu yazar Ergun Poyraz’a cezaevi yönetimi disiplin soruşturması başlattı. Soruşturmaya gerekçe olarak kitabın, cezaevi idaresinin bilgisi dışında yazılması gösterilerek, Poyraz’dan savunması istendi.

Ergun Poyraz’ın avukatı Hasan Gürbüz soruşturma ile ilgili olarak, “Müvekkilim daha önce yazdığı kitaplar nedeniyle 3 yıldır cezaevinde tutuklu. şimdi yeni bir kitap yazdığı için tekrar baskı altına alınıyor. Kalemini elinden alınmak istiyorlar” dedi. Takunyalı Führer, Poyraz’ın cezaevinde yazdığı 2’nci kitap. Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın hayatını ve 7 yıllık Ak Parti iktidarını anlatıyor. Kapağında, Başbakan Erdoğan’ı kolunda gamalı haç, üzerinde Nazi üniforması ve yüzünde Hitler bıyığı ile resmeden kitap, 10 gün önce çıktı. şimdiden 4’üncü baskısını yaparak, 40 bin satış rakamına ulaştı. Silivri Cezaevi yönetimi 9 Ağustos’ta Poyraz hakkında disiplin soruşturması başlattı.

*Mevzuatta yok*
Savunması istenen Poyraz, cezaevi disiplin mevzuatında kitap yazma ile ilgili bir madde bulunmadığını belirterek, “Demokratik olduğunu iddia eden ülkelerde, mevzuatta yasaklanmamış ve kısıtlanmamış bir fiile, disiplin suçunun tatbikinin mümkün olamayacağı kuşkusuzdur. O halde halen tutuklu olan ve anayasamız ile evrensel ceza hukuku prensipleri çerçevesinde yargılama sonuna kadar masum olan bir yazarın, cezaevinde kitap notları oluşturarak avukatına vermek suretiyle yayınlatılmasını yaptırıma bağlamak veya böyle bir hali fiilen engellemeye teşebbüs, insan haklarının, evrensel ceza hukuku prensiplerinin ve anayasal ilkelerin en ağır surette ihlali anlamına gelecektir” dedi. Poyraz savunmasında Amerikalı İmam adlı kitabını da cezaevinde yazdığını hatırlatarak, “Gerek Amerika’daki İmam adlı kitabım, gerekse diğer sözde Ergenekon davası sanıklarınca yazılan onlarca kitap hakkında cezaevi idareleri tarafından herhangi bir soruşturma başlatılmamıştır. Başbakan’ın siyasi faaliyetlerini eleştirel bir üslupla anlatan kitap notları hakkında farklı bir uygulamaya gidilmesi ise Anayasa’nın 10’uncu maddesindeki eşitlik ilkesine aykırıdır” dedi. 


Toygun ATİLLA / İSTANBUL / HüRRİYET / 12 Ağustos 2010

----------


## bozok

*Silivri’de ‘YEşİL’ YASAK*



*Ergenekon davası sanıklarının kaldığı Silivri Cezaevi’nde, görevlilerle karışmasın diye ‘yeşil’ tişört yasak. Ama çiçek yetiştirmek de yasak*

01:13 | 12 Ağustos 2010 / İSTANBUL *Milliyet*

Silivri Cezaevi’nde kalan Ergenekon davası sanıkları, henüz “tutuklu” oldukları için hükümlülerle aynı haklardan yararlanamıyor. Ortak aktivitelere, tiyatro, bağlama, ahşap boyama gibi kurslara katılamıyorlar. Atölyeleri kullanamıyorlar. 3 kişilik koğuşlarda kalıyorlar ve sadece bu koğuştaki insanlarla görüşebiliyorlar. Koğuşlar arasında geçiş yok. 2 kişiden başka kimseyi göremiyorlar. Bir tutuklu içeride en fazla 3 gömlek, 5 tişört, 2 eşofman, 2 takım elbise, 1 çift normal, 1 çift spor ayakkabı bulundurabiliyor. Tutukluların yeşil tişört ve bornoz giymesi yasak. 

Oda Tv internet sitesinin Ergenekon davası sanıklarının kaldığı Silivri L Tipi Cezaevleri’ndeki yaşam şartlarını anlatan haberine göre, sanıkların bulundukları koğuş iki katlı. Giriş katında 2 tuvalet, mutfak ve içinde mütevazı bir televizyon bulunan salon var. Televizyon 21 kanal gösteriyor. Mutfakta küçük buzdolabı ve su ısıtıcısı var. İkinci katta ise yatak yer alıyor. Yatağın dışında kalan alan 1 adıma 4 adımlık bir boşluktan ibaret. Giriş katı kapıyla avluya açılıyor. Dikdörtgen şeklindeki avlunun büyüklüğü 6 adıma 16 adım. üevresi ise dikenli telli yüksek duvarlarla çevrili. Günde 2 kez, saat 08.00 ve 20.00’de gardiyanlar koğuşlarda sayım yapıyor. Dışarıdan gelen kitaplar ve mektuplar tutuklulara okunduktan sonra veriliyor. Koğuş, avlu ve hücreler ses kaydı yapabilen kameralarla gözetleniyor. Kameraların kayıt yapabilmesi için ışıklar 24 saat açık tutuluyor.

*Haftalık harcama 200 TL*
Tutuklular tüm ihtiyaçlarını kantinden karşılamak zorunda. Tutuklular, kantindeki malların kalitesizliğinden ve pahalılığından şikayetçi. Kantin sistemi ise şöyle işliyor: Tutuklu yakınları, tutuklular hesabına hapishaneye para yatırıyor. Tutukluların kantinde yaptıkları harcamalar bu hesaptan düşüyor. Bir tutuklunun yapabileceği haftalık harcamanın üst sınırı ise 200 TL olarak belirlenmiş. Bir tutuklu bunu aşan harcama istese de yapamıyor.

*Arıtma suyu kullanılıyor*
Tutukluların kullandığı 2 tip su var. İçme suyu kantinden satın alınıyor. Kullandıkları su ise musluktan akıyor. Musluktan akan bu su, arıtma suyu. Tutuklular bu suyun temiz olmadığını, koktuğunu söylüyor. Pek çok tutuklu yıkanmak için kullandıkları su nedeniyle cilt hastalığına yakalandığını söylüyor. Kullanım için günde 4 kez su veriliyor. Sabah 8-9, 11-12; öğleden sonra 15.30-17.00; akşam ise 22-23 arası musluktan su akıyor. Bu saatler dışında su yok. Banyo için haftada iki kere sıcak su veriliyor. üarşamba günleri 20-22, cumartesi günleri 20.30-22.30 arası sıcak su akıyor.

*Haftada bir kez görüş var*
Haftada bir gün 45 dakika kapalı görüşmeye izin veriliyor. Ziyaretçiler ile tutuklular arasında buzlu camdan bir bölme var. Konuşma telefon aracılığıyla gerçekleşiyor. Ayda bir gün ise açık görüşe izin veriliyor. Açık görüş 1 saat 15 dakika sürüyor.

Telefon hakkı ise haftada bir gün 10 dakika. Tutukluların haftada 1 kez futbol sahasına koğuş arkadaşlarıyla (3 kişi) çıkmalarına izin veriliyor. Kullanım süresi 45 dakika. Cezaevinde daktilo kullanmak yasak. Ortak kullanıma sahip bilgisayarların gardiyan refakatinde belirli zaman dilimlerinde kullanımlarına izin veriliyor. Bilgisayarlara ise kayıt yapmak yasak. Koğuşta kullanılan elektriğin faturasını tutuklular ödüyor. Koğuşta çiçek yetiştirmek de yasak.

...

----------


## bozok

*"Darbecilik namussuzluktur"* 

**

12.08.2010* - 15:20 / Gazeteport*

*İkinci Ergenekon davasının hastanede tedavi gören tutuklu sanıklarından emekli tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, ''Darbecilik namussuzluk demektir. Ne terörist ne de darbecilik suçlamasını asla kabul etmiyorum'' dedi.* 

*İSTANBUL* - İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesinde yapılan duruşmada, video konferans yöntemiyle tedavi gördüğü hastanede çapraz sorgusuna geçilen Ersöz, cumhuriyet savcıları Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel ve Nihat Taşkın'ın sorularını yanıtladı. 

''Geçmiş olsun'' dilekleriyle sözlerine başlayan Pekgüzel'in iddianamede yer alan telefon numaralarıyla ilgili bilgisini sorduğu Ersöz, ''Bu kadar çok telefon numarasını hafızamda tutacak kadar kabiliyetli değilim. Aradan çok zaman geçti. Kullandığım ilaçlar da zaman ve mekan olarak yanılmama neden oluyor. Görevim sırasında kullandığım numaraları Jandarma Genel Komutanlığından sorarsanız daha doğru cevaplar alırsınız'' diye konuştu. 


Pekgüzel'in, ''Fulya Ersöz'ün üzerine kayıtlı telefon ile davanın sanıklarından Mustafa Yurtkuran ve Fatih Hilmioğlu ile görüşülmüş. Bu kişilerle kızınız görüşmüş olabilir mi?'' sorusuna Ersöz, ''Ben görevdeyken Fatih Hilmioğlu ile görüşmedim'' yanıtını verdi. Ersöz, Pekgüzel'in ''Muzaffer Tekin ile tanışıklığınız var mı?'' sorusu üzerine Tekin'i tanımadığını ve hiçbir yerde kendisiyle karşılaşmadığını ifade etti. 


Pekgüzel'in, ''Ergün Poyraz ile 4 adet telefon görüşmeniz var. Bu görüşmeleri hatırladınız mı?'' diye sorduğu Ersöz, ''Hatırlayamadım. Bana yeni çıkan kitabını getirmişti. Bu görüşmeler o tarihlerde olabilir. 50-52, 141 saniyelik görüşmeler örgütsel anlamda konuşmalar olarak değerlendirilemez. Bu görüşmelerin tapeleri çıkarıldığında bunu tartışabiliriz'' cevabını verdi.

*DARBE PLANLARI İDDİASI*
Pekgüzel'in, Faruk Demir'i tanıyıp tanımadığı yönündeki sorusu üzerine Ersöz, şunları kaydetti: 

''Faruk Demir ile beni Nuray Başaran tanıştırdı. Daha sonra bir kez de randevu istedi. Bana, benim hazırladığım iddia edilen darbe planlarından söz etti. Temin edip edemeyeceğini ve bilginin kaynağını sordum. Evrakı temin edebileceğini ve Hak-Der adlı bir dernek tarafından yabancı misyon şefliğine şikayette bulunulduğunu söyledi. Evrağı bana getirmesinin ardından Jandarma Genel Komutanlığına götürdüm. şener Eruygur da 'Gereğini yapacağım' dedi. Darbe planı olduğu iddia edilen evrakın çıktıları bana siyah beyaz olarak getirildi. Konuyu önce 2004 yılında Fevzi Türker'e de bildirdim. O nedenle general arkadaşlarım şahittir diyorum.'' 


*Ersöz, görev yaptığı şubenin olaylarla ilgisi olmadığını belirterek, ''Bu planlar kesinlikle Jandarma Genel Komutanlığında hazırlanmadı. Kesinlikle benim dönemime ait değildir. Darbenin D'si yoktur. Darbecilik namussuzluk demektir. Ne terörist ne de darbecilik suçlamasını asla kabul etmiyorum'' dedi.* 


*Bu sırada, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, ''Sakin olun lütfen, rahatsızlığınız var'' diyerek Ersöz'ü uyardı. Ersöz de bir dakika izin istedikten sonra ''Böyle bir suçlamayla karşılaşınca sinirlenmemek mümkün değil'' diyerek dil altı hapı aldı. Pekgüzel'in ''şener Eruygur size ne dedi?'' sorusuna Ersöz, ''Bana espri yaptı. 'Gereğini yapacağım' dedi'' cevabını verdi.* 


Ersöz, dönemin Jandarma Genel Komutanı Fevzi Türkeli ile yaptığı görüşmeyi de anlatarak, ''Türkeli bana 'Böyle şeyler olur' dedi. Ben de 'Sizler bizi böyle mi yetiştirdiniz? Bir kurmay subay böyle bir şey hazırlamış ise Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri Harp Akademileri Komutanlığını kapatmalıdır' dedim. Kendisi benim harp akademilerinden hocamdır'' diye konuştu.

*''TSK, AMERİKAN BüYüKELüİLİğİNE şİKAYET EDİLMİşTİR''*
Cumhuriyet Savcısı Nihat Taşkın'ın ''Bu belgeler nereye verilmiş? Faruk Demir belgeleri misyondan mı, dernekten mi almış?'' sorusuna Ersöz, ''Yabancı misyon şefliğinden aldığını söyledi. Buranın da Amerikan Büyükelçiliği olduğunu söyledi. TSK, Amerikan Büyükelçiliğine şikayet edilmiştir'' yanıtını verdi. 


Savcı Taşkın'ın ''Ergün Poyraz ile 2006-2007 yıllarında yaptığınız görüşmelerin içeriği nedir?'' diye sorduğu Ersöz, ''Koruma konusu ile ilgili bir görüşmedir. İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı görevi zamanındadır. Kendisinin korumalardan birtakım şikayeti olmuş. Ben de gerekli yerlere ilettim. Emekli olduktan sonra bana kitabını getirdi. Onun dışında bir görüşmem yoktur. Bunların hiçbirinde örgütsel anlam söz konusu değildir'' diye konuştu. 


Taşkın'ın Poyraz ile samimiyetini sorduğu Ersöz, ''Sizin vermek istediğiniz anlamda bir samimiyet yoktur. Bana getirdiği kitabı da yanımda çalışan arkadaşıma verdi. Kitabı dahi okumadım'' dedi. Ersöz, ''Ben görev yaptığım esnada kişilerin hiçbir verisini, bilgisini hukuka aykırı olarak kaydetmedim, kaydettirmedim. Hiçbir veriyi, belgeyi kimseye vermedim. Kimseye 'şunu yayınla' dememişimdir'' diye konuştu. 


Taşkın'ın darbe planlarıyla ilgili bir başka sorusuna da Ersöz, *''Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı, Türkiye'de istihbarat çalışması yapan kurumlardan en düzgün çalışanıdır. Hiçbir şekilde başkalarına hizmet etmemiştir. Hiçbir şekilde başkalarına bilgi ve belge vermemiştir. Her şeyden önce askeriz. Bizi bağlayan kurallar var. Ettiğimiz yeminimize sonuna kadar bağlıyız. Bu vatan uğruna gerekirse öleceğimize yemin ettik. Bu belgeler bizim tarafımızdan hazırlanmamıştır''* cevabını verdi. 


Taşkın'ın ''Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği Genel Merkezinde ele geçirilen Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ve Abdülkadir Aksu'nun soy ağacıyla ilgili belgeleri açıklar mısınız?'' sorusu üzerine Ersöz, ''Böyle bir çalışmamız olmadı. AK Parti'yle ilgili hiçbir çalışmamız olmamıştır'' dedi. 


Savcı Taşkın'ın ''Ergün Poyraz'a istihbarat elemanı olarak para ödendiğine dair belgeler var. Ergün Poyraz adına bu belge. Resmi evrak bu formatta mı yapılır?'' sorusuna Ersöz, ''Böyle bir format yoktur. Ayrıca istihbarat elemanlarına kod isimlerine göre ödeme yapılır. Açık isim yazılmaz. Böyle bir belge düzenlenemez. Böyle bir para ödenmez'' yanıtını verdi. Duruşmaya Ersöz'ün çapraz sorgusuyla devam ediliyor. 

*(AA)*

----------


## bozok

*İfadeye gitmedi, davetiye gönderdi* 



*1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Iğsız İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na davetiye gönderdi*

*CİHAN*

İnternet andıcı soruşturması kapsamında ifadeye çağrılan ancak gelmeyen 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız, devir teslim töreni için İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na davetiye gönderdi.

Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcılardan Zekeriya üz, aralarında Iğsız'ın da bulunduğu 19 zanlıyı ifadeye çağırmıştı. şu ana kadar 4 zanlının sorgulandığı soruşturmada Iğsız henüz ifade vermeye gelmedi.

YAş kararı sonrası emekliye ayrılan Iğsız, görevini Orgeneral Hayri Kıvrıkoğlu'na devredecek. Savcılığın ifadeye çağırdığı Iğsız, devir teslim töreni için savcılığa davetiye gönderdi. Bugün Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesine gelen askeri personel 1. Ordu Komutanlığı'ndan gönderilen davetiyeyi Başsavcı vekili Turan üolakkadı'ya bıraktı. Gelen davetiye adliye görevlileri tarafından izinde olan üolakkadı'ya gönderildi.

Savcı üz'ün yürüttüğü soruşturma kapsamında Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız ile birlikte Genelkurmay Adli Müşaviri Tümgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu, Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu ve Albay Dursun üiçek'in de aralarında bulunduğu 19 zanlı ifadeye çağrılmıştı. Geçtiğimiz hafta yapılan bu çağrıdan sonra şu ana kadar 4 zanlı adliyeye gelerek savcıya ifade verdi ve serbest kaldı.


12.08.2010 Perşembe *18:21 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz Zaman Makinası*



Başlamadan önce, kaç zamandır aklımı kurcalayan bir soruyu sizinle paylaşmak isterim.

"Balyoz darbe planı" denen düzmece paçavrayı "Taraf" gaz tenekesine veren "meçhul" subay" eğer meçhul bir kişi ise, yani kimliği bilinmiyorsa, _"subay"_ olduğu nereden biliniyor?

Geleceğe yolculuk
++++++++++++++++

"Balyoz" planı hazırladığı iddia edilen komutanlar falcı mıydılar, yoksa zaman makinası ile geleceğe yolculuk mu yapmışlardı.

Planın yazıldığı zaman bilinmeyen veya olmayan olayları önceden nasıl görüp plana yazmışlar?

Amerikan Savcıları ve hakimleri bu sorunun cevabını vermek zorundadırlar.

"Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı" adlı düzmece belge 2 Aralık 2002 tarihini taşıyor.

Plan semineri ise 5 - 7 Mart 2003 tarihleri arasında yapılmış.

*Düzmece "Balyoz" planında "Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi" (BOP) adı geçiyor.*

Fakat BOP, seminerin yapıldığı o tarihte bilinmiyordu.

BOP ilk defa, Amerikan Savunma Bakanı Kondi Rays (Rice) tarafından 7 Ağustos 2003 de yazılan bir makalede açıklandı.

Komutanlar, bu makaleden 9 ay önce hazırladıkları planda BOP'u nasıl yazmış olabilirler?

Bu husus, 1. Ordu Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığı'nın hazırladığı Bilirkişi Raporu'nda belirtiliyor.

Bilirkişi Raporu'nda belirtilen diğer bir "falcılık" veya "zaman makinesi yolculuğu" ise Haydar Baş'ın konuşması.

*BTP lideri Haydar Baş'ın 27 Kasım 2005'deki konuşmasından paragraflar 2003'de yazıldığı iddia edilen planda nasıl yer alabilir?*

19 Mayıs 2006'da kurulan Türkiye Gençlik Birliği (TGB) darbe planında "dost kuvvetler" listesinde yer alıyor.

*TGB kurulmadan 3,5 sene önce yapıldığı iddia edilen Balyoz planında TGB ismi nasıl yer alabilir?* 

"Anayasa değişikliği" ve medyanın kontrol altına alınması olayları 2007-2008 tarihleri arasındaki tartışmalardır.

Bu tartışmalar 2002 yıluında yazıldığı söylenen bu planda nasıl yer alabilir?

*Serdar Akinan gibi 2002'de magazin yazan yazarlar "faydalanılacak yazarlar" listesine dahil edilmiş.*

Herhalde bu yazarların birkaç sene sonra politize olacaklarını komutanlar fal açarak öngörmüş olacaklar.

Geçmişe yolculuk
+++++++++++++++

Komutanların geleceğe yolculuk yapmaları gibi, tertipçiler de geçmişe yolculuk yapmışlar.

"Meçhul subay" dandik Balyoz planını Taraf gaz tenekesine 20 Ocak 2010 tarihinde teslim etmiş.

Ama Savcılar, Balyoz planı ellerine ulaşmadan 2 sene önce, 2008'de bu plan ile ilgili incelemeye başlamışlar.

Nasıl mı?

*İncelemeye 2008'de başladıklarına dair delil, soruşturma evrakında soruşturulan komutanların 2010 daki görev yerlerinin değil, 2008'deki görev yerlerinin yazılmış olması.*

Birkaç örnek:

*Ergun Saygun:* Genelkurmay 2. Başkanı olarak gözüküyor.
Halbuki Ağustos 2008'de 1. Ordu Komutanlığı'na atandı, Ağustos 2009'da emekli oldu.

Soruşturma 2010'da başlamış olsaydı, Ergun Saygun'dan "emekli" olarak bahsedilmesi gerekirdi.

"Genelkurmay 2. Başkanı" olarak yazıldığına göre, demek ki, bu tertip Ağustos 2008'den önce yapılmaya başlanmış, ama uygun zaman için beklemişler.

Uygun zaman gelince de, komutanların konumlarını güncellemeyi unutmuşlar.

Korkut üzaslan:
Adresi Ankara olarak gözüküyor.
2008'de Ankara'da idi, evet, ama şimdi 8. Kolordu Komutanı ve adresi Elazığ

Ahmet Yavuz
Adresi 55. Mknz Tuyg. K. Kırklareli olarak yazılmış, oysa yeni adresi İstanbul

Yurdaer Olcan
Adresi 3. P. Tüm. K. Hakakri olarak gözüküyor. Bu adreste 2006-2008 arasında bulundu.

Demek tertip bu dönemde yapılmaya başlanmış.

Ağustos 2008'de Jandarma Adsayiş K. lığına, Ağustos 2009'da da Harp Akademileri K. lığına atandı.

Soruşturma 2010'da yapılmaya başlanmış olsaydı, adresi Harp Akademileri K. olması gerekirdi.

Hayali darbeciler
++++++++++++++

*Balyoz planını tartışıldığı 5-7 Mart tarihli plan seminerine katıldığı iddia edilen 4 komutan, o tarihlerde İstanbul'da bile değiller, başka yerlerde görev başındalar.*

Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu:

O tarihlerde Tümamiral rütbesi ile üanakkale Boğaz Komutanı olarak görev yerinde bulunuyordu.

Tümgeneral Halil Helvacıoğlu:

O tarihlerde Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı İstihbarat Başkanı olarak görevinin başında idi, seminere katılmadı.

Tuğgeneral Ali Aydın:

Balıkesir İl Jandarma Komutanı olarak görev mahallinde idi.

Mustafa Karasabun

O tarihlerde Gölcük'te denizaltı komodorluğu görevinin başında idi.

Hava Kurmay Albay Cengiz Köylü
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*Bilgisayarında Oraj Hareket Planı'nı 24 Ocak 2003 saat 10:05'te hazırladığı iddia edilen Cengiz Köylü, o tarihte KOMKARSU eğitim planı dahilinde 27 askeri personelle birlikte şehir dışında olduğunu belirtti ve mahkemeye o gün tarihli gezi görüntülerini sundu.*

Dolayısıyla, iddia edilen tarihte Harp Akademileri Komutanlığı'ndaki bilgisayarında bu planı hazırlamış olamazdı.

Böylece, sahte belgelerin, bilgisayarın tarih ve saat sistemleri ile oynamak suretiyle başkaları tarafından üretildiği kanıtlanmış oldu.

Tertipçiler, tertip düzenledikleri kişilerin o saattae nerede olduklarını araştırma zahmetine bir katlanmadıkları anlaşılmaktadır.

_(Açık İstihbarat : Ali Serdar Bolat'ın yazısının "Amerikan Savcıları, Amerikan Hakimleri" başlıklı son paragrafı, devlet sırrını açığa çıkarmak kapsamında yasal sorun teşkil edebileceğinden çıkarılmıştır. Yazının orijinalinden okunabilir. )_


Ali Serdar Bolat - Aydınlık Gelecek


9 Ağustos 2010 / *AüIK İSTİHBARAT*

----------


## bozok

*Ersöz: ülkemin gerçeklerini gördüm ama bunlar benimle mezara gidecek*



22:09 | 12 Ağustos 2010 / *MİLLİYET*

EMEKLİ Orgeneraller Hurşit Tolon ve şener Eruygur’un sanıkları arasında yer aldığı ikinci Ergenekon Davası’nın 72. duruşması sona erdi. Duruşmada, emekli Tuğgeneral Jandarma İstihbarat Dairesi eski Başkanı Levent Ersöz’ün, tedavi gördüğü Cerrahpaşa Tıp Fakültesi Hastanesi Nöroşirurji servisindeki odasından Silivri’de bulunan duruşma salonuna videokonferans yöntemiyle çapraz sorgusu yapıldı. 

*BUNLAR BENİMLE MEZARA GİDECEK*
Ersöz, savcılar Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel ve Nihat Taşkın’ın sorularını yanıtladı. Savcı Taşkın’ın, _"İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı görevinden önce istihbarat dalında çalıştınız mı. Bu göre nasıl getirildiniz?"_ şeklindeki sorusu üzerine Ersöz, _"Böyle bir soruyu kendime hakaret sayarım. Ben bir generalim. Bir general her görevde çalışır. Keşke bu görevi yapmamışım demeyeceğim, iyi ki bir yıl boyunca bu görevi yapmışım. ülkemin gerçeklerini gördüm. Neler döndüğünü gördüm. Ama bunlar benimle mezara gidecek. Bunları hiç kimseyle paylaşmadım, paylaşmam. Bana işkence yapmayın"_ karşılığını verdi.

*HİLMİ üZKüK’DEN ADAMLARINA HAKİM OL UYARISI*
Savcı Taşkın’ın *"Dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök, sizi ve Hasan Atilla Uğur çağırdığını söylediniz. Bu görüşmede Balbay ile yaptığınız görüşme gündeme geldi mi?"* sorusuna, _"Hilmi üzkök bana ‘Astlarına hakim değilsin’ dedi. Bende ‘Hayır astlarıma hakimim’ diyerek teşkilat şemamı anlattım. O da ‘Adamların gazetecilerle görüşüyor. Adamlarına hakim ol’ dedi._

_Görüşmeyi daha sonra harfiyen yazdım. Hasan Atilla Uğur’dan da aynısını yapmasını istedim. Bu yazdıklarımızı Kurmay Başkanlığı ve Jandarma Genel Komutanına verdim. Bundaki amacım TSK’nın başkumandanıyla görüşmüşüm. üstlerim arasında bu konu hakkında görüşme olduğu takdirde bu belgenin gösterilmesiydi. Komutanlarıma verdiğim bu belgeden bir surette bende vardı. Görevimden ayrılırken onu imha ettim. Ben amirlerime hiçbir zaman yalan söylemedim. Görüşmede Balbay’ın ismi kesinlikle geçmemiştir"_ diye yanıt verdi. 

*AKP’DEN MAKAM TEKLİFİ İDDİASI*
Savcıların sorularını yanıtlayan Ersöz, ardından sanık ve avukatlarının sorularını yanıtladı. Ersöz’ün avukatı Ali Rıza Dizdar’ın *"Göreviniz gereği meclisten ve AKP içinden kullandığınız insanlar var mıydı?"* sorusuna Ersöz, _"Evet görüştüğümüz kişiler vardı. AKP içinden de vardı"_ diye yanıt verdi. Avukat Dizdar’ın *"Size emekli olduktan sonra AKP içinden bir makam teklif edildi mi?"* şeklindeki soruya ise Ersöz, _"Evet. Devletin en üst makamlarından birinde bir görev teklifi edildi. Kabul etseydim burada olmazdım. O partiden şu anda genel başkan yardımcısı görevinde bulunan bir kişi tarafından bu teklif yapıldı"_ yanıtını verdi.

Ersöz’ün çapraz sorgusuna ara veren Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün duruşmayı yarın saat 09.00’a erteledi.

*YARIN üLüRSE şAşMAM*
üte yandan avukat Ali Rıza Dizdar, gazetecilere videokoferans yönteminin günlük masrafının kendilerinden alındığını söyleyerek, şunları ifade etti: _"Bizi video konferans yapmaya mecbur kıldılar. Biz naip hakim tarafından ifadesinin alınmasını istedik. Doktorları ayakta durmasının mümkün olmadığını, hatta hastanede de ifadesinin alınmasının mümkün olmadığını söyledi. Mahkeme, video konferans yöntemiyle ifadenin alınmasını istedi. Bizi mecbur kıldılar. Bizde bir an evvel savunmasının yapılmasını istedik. üünkü Ersöz, yarın ölürse şaşmam. şu ana kadar 4 oturumda yaklaşık 15 bin TL’ye yakın para ödedik. Bu paraları da emekli arkadaşları, avukatlar ve ailesi ara toplayarak karşıladık."_


Cem TURSUN / İSTANBUL, (DHA)

----------


## bozok

*'Bayık'la karşılaşsam çeker vururdum!'* 



_İkinci "Ergenekon" davasının tutuklu sanığı emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz "Cemil Bayık'la bir görüşme asla olmadı. Bayık’ı çatışma ortamında karşılaşsak çeker vururdum. Başka bir ortamda karşılaşsam alır adalete teslim ederdim'' dedi._

*AA* 


İkinci "Ergenekon" davasının hastanede tedavi gören tutuklu sanığı emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz’ün
video konferans yöntemiyle çapraz sorgusuna devam ediliyor.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’ndeki salonda yapılan duruşmada, üye hakimlerinden Hasan Hüseyin
üzese, video konferans yöntemiyle bağlanılan İstanbul üniversitesi Cerrahpaşa Tıp Fakültesi Hastanesi’ndeki tutuklu sanık Levent Ersöz’e "1999 yılında İmralı’dan
sorumlu komutan siz miydiniz?" sorusunu yöneltti.



Bu soru üzerine Ersöz, doğrudan doğruya İmralı’dan sorumlu olmadığını, ancak 2003 yılında Bursa Jandarma Komutanı iken İmralı’nın da kendisine bağlı bulunduğunu kaydetti.

Ersöz, söz konusu tarihte Hurşit Tolon ve Hasan Atilla Uğur’un görevli olup olmadığı sorusu üzerine de bunu bilmediğini söyledi.

2002-2003 yıllarında Bursa Jandarma Komutanı iken Yüksel Dilsiz’i tanıyıp tanımadığı sorulan Ersöz, sözkonusu kişinin jandarma istihbaratına müracaat edip
haber elemanı olarak çalışmak istediğini kaydetti.

Ersöz, bu kişinin radikal dinci örgütlere karışabileceğini söylemesi nedeniyle işe alındığını, ancak açık kaynak kullandığının tespit edilmesi üzerine
de çıkartıldığını, kendisiyle direkt bağlantısının olmadığını anlattı.

Hakim üzese’nin, "Fethullah Gülen, Mustafa Sungur ve diğer dini gruplarla ilgili bir çalışma yapıldı mı?" şeklindeki sorusuna da Ersöz,
başkanlığı döneminde Fethullah Gülen ve diğer dini gruplarla ilgili bir çalışma
yapılmadığını belirterek, "Bunlar gizli tanık ’Faruk’un anlatımlarıdır. Biz sadece terör örgütü boyutunda olan dini gruplarla ilgili çalışma yaptık" dedi.

Hakim üzese’nin, "Faruk Demir ve Nuray Başaran, size 4 sayfalık bir darbe planı sundu. Siz o zaman bunu şener Eruygur’a ilettiniz mi?" sorusu
üzerine Ersöz, bu konuyu üstlerine bildirdiğini ve üstlerinin de araştıracaklarını söylemeleri üzerine başka yapacak bir şeyinin olmadığını ifade
etti.

Astları olan Hasan Atilla Uğur ve Mustafa Koç’un yapılan
dezenformasyonlarla gelecekleriyle oynandığını, bunun da birtakım yerlerle
hesaplaşmak için yapıldığını iddia eden Ersöz, "Ben general rütbesinden emekli
oldum, ama astlarım olmayan bir şeyle suçlandılar. Bu insanların gelecekleri
karartılıyor. Bir kurmay subayın en büyük hayali general olmaktır. Bu kişilerin
gelecekleriyle oynanmıştır" diye konuştu.

*-SİVİL KİşİLERLE GüRüşMELER-*

Ersöz, başka bir soru üzerine de Cem Uzan, Mehmet Emin Karamehmet ve
Mustafa Balbay gibi isimlerle üstlerinin talimatı doğrultusunda görüştüğünü
anlatarak, bu görüşmelerin kayıt altına aldığını söyledi.

Görüştükleri kişinin sivil ya da asker olmasının önemli olmadığını dile
getiren Ersöz, görüştükleri kişilerle yaptıkları konuşmaların daha sonra hem
lehine, hem de aleyhine şeyleri doğurabileceğini ve o kayıtların olmaması
durumunda da bugün çok farklı şeylerle suçlanabileceklerini savundu.

Bu görüşme belgelerinin daha sonra Jandarma Genel Komutanlığından
çalındığını ifade eden Ersöz, şunları kaydetti:

"Bunu yapanın içeriden biri olduğunu sanmıyorum, ama bunu bulmak
adaletin görevidir ve üzerinde oynanmıştır. Ben aptal, işini bilmez biri miyim,
bunları her formatta yani ses, görüntü ve fotoğraf olarak hazırlayıp saklayayım,
ardından da darbecilikle suçlanayım. Devletin arşiv müdürü gibi bu belgelerin tek
kişide çıkması tuhaf değil mi?"

Ersöz, emekli olduktan sonra bazı kişilere kitap çıkartmak için aracı
olduğu şeklindeki iddialar üzerine de "Emekli olduktan sonra işi ile evi
arasında gidip gelen biri olarak yaşadım. Sade bir Levent bey olarak yaşadım "
dedi.

Ezsöz’ün bazı sorulara ses tonunu yükselterek cevap vermesi üzerine
Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, Ersöz’e "Cevap verirken kızmanıza,
hiddetlenmezine gerek yok. Siz şu anda rahatsızsınız" dedi.

Ersöz de bunun üzerine "Bunu mahkemeye saygısızlık anlamında yapmıyorum.
O şekilde anlaşılmasın" şeklinde konuştu. Başkan Karagül de "Siz öyle yaparak
kendinize zarar veriyorsunuz" diyerek duruşmaya ara verdi.

*BAYIK'LA KARşILAşSAK üEKER VURURDUM*

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üye hakimi Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu, Silivri
Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesinden İstanbul üniversitesi Cerrahpaşa Tıp
Fakültesi Hastanesindeki tedavisi süren Ersöz’e, video konferans yöntemiyle,
yapılan aramalar sırasında elde edilen ve kardeşinin evinde çıktığı iddia edilen
belgeleri hatırlatarak, "Belgelerde anlatılan harp oyunu nedir?" sorusunu
yöneltti.

Bunun üzerine Ersöz, "Harp oyunu TSK’nın belirli harekat planlarının
denenmesi için yapılır. Karargahlar arasında oyuncularla oynanır. Planların
denenmesi ve kurmay olacak subayların stratejik olarak yetiştirilmesi hedeflenir.
Bu amaçla yapılan bir çalışmadır. Senaryoda adı geçen kişiler semboliktir. Eğitim
ve öğretim amaçlı yapılan bir çalışmadır. Benim hatırladığım 1996 yılında ’Yıldız
96’ adı altında böyle bir çalışma yapıldı" dedi.

Haşıloğlu’nun, jandarmada uzun yıllar çalışmış biri olarak JİTEM’den
haberi olup olmadığını sorduğu Ersöz, "Böyle bir teşkilatlanma yoktur.
İstihbarat timleri olmuştur. Bu bazı kişilerin kullanımından dolayı efsaneleşmiş
bir isimdir. İstihbarat yapılanırken bu ismi kullananlar olmuş. şimdi de bu isim
bir efsane gibi kullanılmaya devam ediliyor" yanıtını verdi.

Ersöz, "Selim Gül" adında birini tanıyıp tanımadığının sorulması
üzerine de bu kişiyle şırnak Jandarma İl Komutanlığında beraber çalıştıklarını,
ast-üst ilişkisi dışında bir ilişkilerinin olmadığını söyledi.

üye hakim Haşıloğlu, gizli tanık "İlkadım"ın anlatımlarını
hatırlatarak, Ersöz’e Cemil Bayık ile görüşme yapıp yapmadığını sordu.

Bunun üzerine Ersöz, "Böyle bir görüşme asla olmadı. Bayık’ı çatışma
ortamında karşılaşsak çeker vururdum. Başka bir ortamda karşılaşsam alır adalete
teslim ederdim. Gizli tanık ’ilkadım’, gümrükte kirli işler yapar, kaçakçılıkla
uğraşırdı. İstenirse bu kişinin kimliğini açıklarım. Savcılık bu kişileri nereden
çıkarıp buluyor? Asit kuyularında insanları öldürttüğümüz söylendi. Hani nerede
bu kuyular? İnsanları böyle karalamak çok kolay. ’İlkadım’ın ifadeleri tamamen
yalan" dedi.

üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese de tutuklu sanıklardan Mustafa Balbay’ın
ifadesinde "Orgeneraller Erdal şenel, şener Eruygur ve Hurşit Tolon ile
Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz rutin olarak olarak her ay özel bir toplantıya
katılırlardı. Ben de bu toplantıların bazılarına katıldım. Masrafları gelen
kişilerden alınırdı. Ayrıca bu toplantıların yeri her ay değişirdi" dediğini öne
sürerek, bu toplantılar hakkındaki bilgisini sordu.

Ersöz ise söz konusu ifadelerin doğruyu yansıtmadığını belirterek,
Mustafa Balbay’ın kendisinden tekrar sorulmasını isteyerek, kendisinin sadece
benzeri bir toplantıya katıldığını, ücretlerini kendilerinin karşıladığını, ancak
bu toplantıların periyodik ve gizli toplantılar olmadığını söyledi.

Bunun üzerine söz alan tutuklu sanık Mustafa Balbay da kendisinin böyle
bir ifadesinin bulunmadığını kaydetti.

Ersöz’ün çapraz sorgusunun tamamlanmasının ardından avukatı Ali Rıza
Dizdar savunma yapmaya başladı. 


13.08.2010 Cuma *16:14 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*ODATV SİLİVRİ MAHPUSU'NDA*



11.08.2010 13:57

İkinci Ergenekon Davası’nın dün gerçekleşen oturumuna Tuncay üzkan’ın isyanı damgasını vurdu. Süren davada uzun tutukluluk süresi sanıkların pek çoğunu bıktırmış durumda.

Peki, Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıkları hangi koşullar altında yaşıyorlar? Sanıkların kaldıkları Silivri Cezaevi’nde şartlar nasıl?

Silivri Cezaevi’nde kalan tutuklular ile yaşadıkları koşulları avukatlar aracılığıyla konuştuk. Araştırmayı yapmamızda başta avukat Serkan Günel olmak üzere ülgen Hukuk Bürosu’nun büyük katkıları oldu. Onlara baştan teşekkür ederim.

*STATü FARKI*
üncelikle şunu söyleyelim…
Ergenekon Davası sanıkları, henüz *“tutuklu”* oldukları için Silivri Cezaevi’nin *“hükümlü”*leri ile aynı statüde değiller. Ortak aktivitelere katılma hakları yok. Cezaevinde bulunan tiyatro, bağlama, ahşap boyama gibi kurslara katılamıyorlar. Atölyeleri kullanamıyorlar. 3 kişilik koğuşlarda kalıyorlar ve sadece bu koğuştaki insanlarla görüşebiliyorlar. Koğuşlar arasında geçiş yok. 2 kişiden başka kimseyi göremiyorlar.

*KOğUşLARIN DURUMU*
Bulundukları koğuş iki katlı. Giriş katında 2 tuvalet, mutfak ve içinde mütevazi bir televizyon bulunan salon var. Televizyonda 21 kanal var. Mutfakta küçük buzdolabı ve su ısıtıcısı var. *Tutukluların vantilatör ya da kahve makinesi istekleri ise geri çevrilmiş.*

İkinci kat ise tutukluların hücrelerinden oluşuyor. Hücreler de yatağın dışında kalan alan 1 adıma 4 adımlık bir boşluktan ibaret. Tutukluların çoğunluğu bu boşluğa kitap ve kıyafetlerini koyuyor. *Hemen* *hepsi kitap kurdu olan sanıklar, kitaplık yasak olduğu için kitaplarını üst üste diziliyorlar.*

Giriş katı kapıyla avluya açılıyor. Dikdörtgen şeklindeki avlunun büyüklüğü 6 adıma 16 adım. üevresi ise dikenli telli yüksek duvarlarla çevrili. Tutuklular oldukça küçük bu avluda spor yapamadıklarından ötürü şikayet ediyorlar. *Mustafa Balbay, bu avluda durmadan koşabilmeyi 2 yılda öğrenmiş.*
Ortamda ilk anda hissedilen rutubet kokusu var. Rutubet nedeniyle özellikle kışlar çok soğuk geçiyor.

*KAMERALARLA İşKENCE*
Koğuş, avlu ve hücreler kameralarla gözetleniyor. Kameraların koğuşta izleyemedikleri bir nokta yok. Giriş katta 2 tane, hücrede 2 tane, avluda 1 tane kamera var. Kameralar dönebiliyor ve ses kaydı yapabiliyor. Tutuklular 24 saat boyunca her yerde izleniyorlar ve dinleniyorlar. *Kameraların kayıt yapabilmesi için ışıklar 24 saat açık tutuluyor. Bu durum tutukluların psikolojini doğal olarak bozuyor. Kısacası hapishanede dahi tutukluların bir özel hayatları yok.*

Tutukluların uyurken bile kameralarla izleniyor olmasına rağmen günde 2 kez, saat 08:00 ve 20:00’de gardiyanlar koğuşlarda sayım yapıyor.

Dışarıdan gelen kitaplar ve mektuplar tutuklulara okunduktan sonra veriliyor. Avukatı aracılığı ile sorularımıza cevap veren bir tutuklu gazeteci mektuplarında sakıncalı bulunan ifadelerin siyah kalemle çizildiğini anlatıyor.

*KANTİN A.ş.*
Tutukluların bulundurabilecekleri eşyalara belirli sınırlamalar getirilmiş. Bir tutuklu içeride en fazla *3 gömlek, 5 tişört, 2 eşofman, 2 takım elbise, 1 çift normal, 1 çift spor ayakkabı* bulundurabiliyor. Bu arada garip yasaklardan biri de “yeşil” yasağı. *Tutukluların yeşil tişört giymesi yasak. Bir diğer yasak da bornoz yasağı. Bunun yerine banyo havlusu kullanabiliyorlar.* Makas, bıçak gibi aletler de yasak kapsamında.

Günlük kullanılan eşyaların ziyaretçiler tarafından tutuklulara verilmesi de yasak. Tutuklular tüm ihtiyaçlarını kantinden karşılamak zorunda. İçeride kullanabilecekleri her şey kantinde satılan ürünlerle sınırlı. Tutuklular, kantindeki malların kalitesizliğinden ve pahalılığından şikayetçi. Kantin sistemi ise şöyle işliyor. Tutuklu yakınları, tutuklular hesabına hapishaneye para yatırıyor. Tutukluların kantinde yaptıkları harcamalar bu hesaptan düşüyor. Bir tutuklunun yapabileceği haftalık harcamanın üst sınırı ise 200 TL olarak belirlenmiş. Bir tutuklu bunu aşan harcama istese de yapamıyor.

*üAMAşIR YIKAYAMAZ RAPORU GETİRİN*
Konu üzerine ilginç anılardan biri emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın eşi Nilgül Doğan’a ait. Nilgül Doğan, geçtiğimiz şubat ayında Silivri Cezaevi’ne giren eşine hapishanedeki soğuk ve rutubetli ortamda biraz da olsa rahat edebilmesi için yün çamaşır götürüyor. Ancak hapishane yönetimi çamaşırı içeriye almıyor. üetin Doğan’ın yün çamaşırı kantinden satın almasını istiyor. Nilgül Doğan, kantindeki çamaşırların naftalinli olduğunu ve eşinin naftaline alerjisi olduğunu anlatıyor. Hapishane yönetimi üetin Doğan’ın kantinden çamaşır alıp yıkayabileceğini söylüyor. Ancak 70 yaşında olan Doğan’ın çamaşır yıkayamayacağını söyleyen *Nilgül Doğan’a hapishane yönetimi üetin Doğan için “çamaşır yıkayamaz” raporu getirmelerini ancak bu şartla yün çamaşırın içeri alınabileceğini söylüyor*. Nilgül Doğan, eşinin doğum gününde yaptığı pastanın içeri alınmamasını ise gözleri dolarak anlatıyor.

*ARITMA SUYU*
Tutukluların kullandığı 2 tip su var. İçme suyu kantinden satın alınıyor. Kullandıkları su ise musluktan akıyor. *Musluktan akan bu su, arıtma suyu*. Tutuklular bu suyun temiz olmadığını, koktuğunu söylüyor. Pek çok tutuklu yıkanmak için kullandıkları bu su nedeniyle cilt hastalığı yaşıyor. *Görüşmelerimiz sırasında Tuncay üzkan, gömleğinin düğmelerini açarak vücudundaki yaraları gösteriyor*.

Kullanım için günde 4 kez su veriliyor. Sabah 8–9, 11–12; öğleden sonra 15.30–17.00; akşam 22-23 arası musluktan su akıyor. Bu saatler dışında su yok.

Banyo için ise haftada iki kere sıcak su veriliyor. üarşamba günleri 20-22, Cumartesi günleri 20.30-22.30 arası sıcak su akıyor.

Temizlik koğuşta kalanların sorumluluğunda. Bulundurulabilecek deterjan miktarının bir sınırı var. Tutuklular tuvaletlerdeki sineklerden şikayetçi. *Tuncay üzkan bir gün tuvalette 300’e yakın sinek saydığını anlatıyor. Buna çözüm için tuvalette örümcek yetiştirdiklerini söylüyor.*

*GüRüşME SAATLERİ*
Haftada bir gün *45 dakika* kapalı görüşmeye izin veriliyor. Ziyaretçiler ile tutuklular arasında buzlu camdan bir bölme var. Konuşma telefon aracılığıyla gerçekleşiyor. Elbette bu konuşmalar da dinleniyor. Ayda bir gün ise açık görüşe izin veriliyor. Açık görüş *1 saat 15 dakika* sürüyor.

*Telefon hakkı ise haftada bir gün 10 dakika*. Bu konuşmaların da dinlendiğini sanırım söylemeye gerek yok. Tutukluların konuşabileceği kişiler telefon faturalarını ibraz eden yakınları. Amerika’daki kızıyla telefonda konuşmak isteyen üetin Doğan, istenen fatura nedeniyle kızını arayamıyor.

Tutukluların haftada 1 kez futbol sahasına koğuş arkadaşlarıyla (3 kişi) birlikte çıkmalarına izin veriliyor. Kullanım süresi 45 dakika.

*DAKTİLO YASAK*
*Hapishanede daktilo kullanmak yasak*. Ortak kullanıma sahip bilgisayarların gardiyan refakatinde belirli zaman dilimlerinde kullanımlarına izin veriliyor. Bilgisayarlara ise kayıt yapmak yasak. Bir tutuklu bilgisayara kaydettiği yazılarının ertesi gün silindiğini anlatıyor. Bu nedenle tutuklular kağıt kalem ile yazı yazıyorlar. Elbette bu durumdan en çok şikayet eden gazeteci ve yazarlık yapan sanıklar.

*üİüEK YASAK*
Koğuşta kullanılan elektriğin faturasını tutuklular ödüyor. Koğuşta çiçek yetiştirmek de yasak. Bu durumdan en çok dışarıda çiçek yetiştiren Mustafa Balbay şikayetçi.

Gardiyanlar 4-C statüsüne sahip personelden oluşuyor. üzlük hakları yok. Tutuklularla herhangi bir diyaloğa girmiyorlar.

*YAşANAN HASTALIKLAR*
Tutukluların önemli bir kısmı psikolojik sorunlar yaşıyor. Kendilerine fiziksel değil ama psikolojik bir işkence yapıldığını söylüyorlar. *Cilt hastalıkları, tansiyon ve kalp sorunları, nefes darlığı* en çok duyulan şikayetler.

Yaşadıkları hastalıklarda yaşanan süreç de bir işkence. Hangi hastalığı geçiriyor olurlarsa olsunlar önce hapishane revirine başvuruyorlar. Revir doktoru gerekli görürse önce Silivri Devlet Hastanesi’ne sevk ediyor. Silivri Devlet Hastanesi, kendisinin yetmediğini düşünürse diğer hastanelerden her bir tetkik için randevu alıyor. Hasta tutuklunun bu süreci tamamlaması bazen ayları alıyor. *Kuddusi Okkır örneğinde olduğu gibi hastaneye varıldığında iş işten geçmiş olabiliyor.*

*TUTUKLULUK İşKENCE*
Sanıklar, bir cezalandırmaya dönüşen bu uzun tutukluluk halinden şikayetçi. Yargılandıkları davada pek çoğuna telefon konuşmaları dışında doğrudan bir suçlamada bulunulmaması, buna rağmen uzun süredir hapishanede bulunuyor olmak, tutukluların pek çoğunda sık sık yaşadıkları öfke patlamalarına neden oluyor.
İşte Tuncay üzkan’ı dün isyan ettiren ve neredeyse üç yıla yaklaşan tutukluluk şartları böyle.

*MEDYA YALANLARI*
Son olarak medyanın Silivri Cezaevi ile ilgili yayınlarından söz edelim. Klimalı odalar edebiyatı yapan bir kısım medyanın haberlerinin yalan olduğunu gönül rahatlığıyla söyleyebiliriz.

Bunun ötesinde rektörlerin, gazetecilerin, aydınların, askerlerin kaldığı cezaevleri için Ali Nesin şunu söylüyor: *“**Hapis o kadar kötü bir şey değil. İşkence yoksa bir şey yok. Kalem kağıdın varsa çalışabiliyorsan oh ne güzel ekmek elden su gölden… Hapis o kadar kötü bir şey değil. Korkmasın insanlar…”* 

Artık siyasi olduğu hemen herkesçe kabul gören bir davada bir kesim aydın, hapishane propagandası yapıyor. Cezaevlerindeki koşullara, 3 yıla varan tutukluluk süresine ise aynı kişilerin bir eleştirisi yok.
Oysa Türkiye’nin doğusunda da batısında da insanlar için adil yargılama talep etmek, Diyarbakır’da da Silivri’de de hapishanelerin insani koşullara kavuşmasını istemek, KCK Davası’nda da Ergenekon Davası’nda da henüz yargılanan insanların sızdırma belgelerle linç edilmesini eleştirmek gerçek bir aydın tavrı değil mi?


*Barış Terkoğlu*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Org. Iğsız ikinci kez rapor aldı*


"İnternet andıcı" soruşturması kapsamında ifadeye çağrılan 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız, savcılığa ikinci kez rapor gönderdi. 10 günlük rapor süresi dolan Iğsız, 10 günlük daha rapor aldı.


İkinci Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanığı Emekli Deniz Yüzbaşı Hasan Ataman Yıldırım'a yönelik aramalarda ele geçirildiği öne sürülen "hayhay" isimli belge üzerine başlatılan “internet andıcı" soruşturmasında Iğsız’ın ifade işlemi yine rapor engeline takıldı.

*BUGüN İFADEYE GELMESİ GEREKİYORDU*

Ay sonunda görevini devrederek emekliye ayrılacak olan Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız, Ergenekon savcısı Zekeriya üz’e ikinci kez sağlık raporu sundu. 2 Ağustos’ta ifadeye çağırılan ancak 10 günlük rapor sunarak ifadeye gelmeyen Iğsız’ın rapor süresi bugün doldu.

*10 GüNLüK RAPOR DAHA ALDI*

Bugün Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne gelerek ifade vermesi beklenen Iğsız yine gelmedi. Iğsız’ın savcılığa 10 günlük bir rapor sunduğu daha öğrenildi. Iğsız dün vefat eden emekli bir korgeneralin cenazesine katılmışdı.



*HüRRİYET /* Selahattin GüNDAY / İstanbul / DHA / 13 Ağustos 2010

----------


## bozok

*‘İmralı’nın komutanı mıydın?’* 



*Levent Ersöz’ün video konferans yöntemiyle çapraz sorgusuna devam edildi*

*Murat PAKSOY* 

İkinci “Ergenekon” davasının hastanede tedavi gören tutuklu sanığı emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz’ün video konferans yöntemiyle çapraz sorgusuna devam edildi. Ersöz’e dün, üye hakimlerinden Hasan Hüseyin üzese, “1999’da İmralı’dan sorumlu komutan siz miydiniz?” diye sordu. Ersöz, doğrudan sorumlu olmadığını, ancak 2003’te Bursa Jandarma Komutanı iken İmralı’nın da kendisine bağlı bulunduğunu söyledi. Ersöz, söz konusu tarihte Hurşit Tolon ve Hasan Atilla Uğur’un görevli olup olmadığı sorusu üzerine de “Bilmiyorum” cevabını verdi. 2002-2003 yıllarında Bursa Jandarma Komutanı iken Yüksel Dilsiz’i tanıyıp tanımadığı sorulan Ersöz, bu kişinin jandarma istihbaratına müracaat edip haber elemanı olarak çalışmak istediğini anlattı. Ersöz, bu kişinin radikal dinci örgütlere karışabileceğini söylemesi nedeniyle işe alındığını, ancak açık kaynak kullandığının tespit edilmesi üzerine de çıkartıldığını, kendisiyle direkt bağlantısının olmadığını anlattı.

*Gülen’i de sordu*

Hakim üzese’nin, “Fethullah Gülen, Mustafa Sungur ve diğer dini gruplarla ilgili bir çalışma yapıldı mı?” şeklindeki sorusuna da Ersöz, “Hayır benim dönemimde yapılmadı. Bunlar gizli tanık ’Faruk’un anlatımlarıdır. Biz sadece terör örgütü boyutunda olan dini gruplarla ilgili çalışma yaptık” dedi.

*Uzan’ı kaydettim*

Ersöz, başka bir soru üzerine Cem Uzan, Mehmet Emin Karamehmet ve Mustafa Balbay gibi isimlerle üstlerinin talimatıyla görüştüğünü ve bu görüşmelerin kayıt altına aldığını söyledi. Görüştükleri kişinin sivil ya da asker olmasının önemli olmadığını dile getiren Ersöz, yaptıkları konuşmaların daha sonra hem lehine, hem de aleyhine şeyleri doğurabileceğini ve o kayıtların olmaması durumunda da bugün çok farklı şeylerle suçlanabileceklerini savundu.

*Kayıtlar çalındı*

Bu belgelerin daha sonra Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’ndan çalındığını ifade eden Ersöz, şunları söyledi: “Bunu yapanın içeriden biri olduğunu sanmıyorum, ama bunu bulmak adaletin görevidir. Aptal, işini bilmez biri miyim, bunları her formatta yani ses, görüntü ve fotoğraf olarak hazırlayıp saklayayım, ardından da darbecilikle suçlanayım. Devletin arşiv müdürü gibi bu belgelerin tek kişide çıkması tuhaf değil mi?” 


13.08.2010 Cuma / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*üetin Doğan harekete geçti* 



*üetin Doğan, Peksak ve üolakkadı hakkında soruşturma izni için mahkemeye başvurdu*

*Ayşegül USTA / DHA* 
BALYOZ Güvenlik Harekat Planı davasının sanıklarından 1’inci Ordu eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın avukatı Hüseyin Ersöz, soruşturma kapsamında Doğan’ı ilk kez tutuklayan aynı zamanda davanın görüleceği İstanbul 10’uncu Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin de üye hakimi Ali Efendi Peksak ve İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı hakkında soruşturma izni verilmesi için Ankara İdare Mahkemesi’ne dava açtı.

Müvekkili üetin Doğan’ın Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı soruşturması kapsamında 26 şubat 2010’da 10’uncu Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi nöbetçi hakimi Ali Efendi Peksak tarafından tutuklandığını hatırlatan avukat Hüseyin Ersöz , “Tutuklamanın gerçekleştiği gün Ali Efendi Peksak’ın Adalet Bakanlığı Müsteşarı Ahmet Kahraman ve İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı ile birlikte Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nin hemen yan tarafında bulunan Four Seasouns Otel’de akşam yemeği yediği iddiaları ortaya atılmıştır. Bunun üzerine Ali Efendi Peksak ve Turan üolakkadı ile ilgili olarak soruşturma başlatılması talep edilmiştir" dedi. Adalet Bakanlığı Ceza İşleri Genel Müdürlüğü’nce, Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı’nın, üetin Doğan’ın tutuklamaya sevk edilmesi konusunda soruşturma savcılarına baskı yaptığına dair delil gösterilmediği gerekçesi şikayetlerinin işleme konmadığını ifade eden Avukat Hüseyin Ersöz dilekçesinin devamında şunlara yer verdi:

“Adalet Bakanlığı Ceza İşleri Genel Müdürlüğü’nün soruşturmaya izin verilmemesine dair idari işlemin, hukuka uygun olup olmadığına ilişkin denetimin idari yargının görev alanı içinde olduğunu kabul etmek gerekmektedir. Adalet Bakanlığı Ceza İşleri Genel Müdürlüğü’nün şikayetimizin işleme konulmamasına ilişkin kararının iptaline, hakim Ali Efendi Peksak ve Başsavcı vekili Turan üolakkadı hakkında soruşturma başlatılmasına izin verilemesine karar verilmesini talep ediyoruz."  



16.08.2010 Pazartesi *12:12 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Bunun neresi darbe?* 



*''181’nci klasörde şener Eruygur, (Parti kuralım, miting yapalım, sesimizi halka duyuralım) diyor. Bunun neresi darbe''* 

*AA* 

İkinci Ergenekon Davası’nın tutuklu sanığı emekli Tuğgerenal Levent Ersöz’ün avukatı Ali Rıza Dizdar, ’Sarıkız’, ’Yakamoz’, ’Eldiven’, ’Ayışığı’ gibi darbe planlarının asıllarının iddianamede yer almadığını belirterek, "Asılları yoksa suret ile karar veremezsiniz. Asılları varsa vardır, yoksa delil olarak kullanamazsınız, yargılama yapamazsınız" dedi.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları
Yerleşkesi’nde görülen davanın sabahki bölümünde savunmasına devam eden Dizdar, 2. iddianamenin ek delil klasörlerini tek tek inceleyerek değerlendirdi.

Tutuklu sanıklardan Tuncay üzkan ile ilgili klasörde üzkan’ın, "Amaç
karşıtlık yaratmamak, demokrasi ve hukukun üstünlüğüne sahip çıkmak" sözlerinin yer aldığını belirten Dizdar, "Bu sözler delil mi?" dedi.

üzkan’ın, 10. Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer ile yaptığı görüşmeye
klasörlerde yer verildiğini anlatan Dizdar, "Cumhurbaşkanı Sezer, iyi bir
hukukçu, eşi de aydın bir öğretmendir. Bu insanları, bu dosyanın içine sokmak kadar abes bir şey olamaz" diye konuştu.

"İddianame dediğimiz zaman iddia, iddia gibi olacak. Bir şeyi düşünmeyi,
silahlı bir eylem olarak mı algılıyorsunuz?" diyen Dizdar, sözlerini şöyle
sürdürdü:

"Biz ottan bir toplum yaratmadık ki. Herkes konuşacak. 116’ncı dosyada
kafam çok karıştı. Size hiç kimse baskı yapamaz. Ben bunu bilirim, düşünürüm. Ama bu dosyayı okuyunca kafam karıştı. Hakimler taraf olamaz mı? Olurlar ama hukukun tarafında olurlar. Taraf olurken yetki sınırlarını aşarlarsa, buna gölge düşürürler. ’Acaba’ dedim o zaman, ’gerçekten baskı var mı?’. 181’nci klasörde şener Eruygur, (Parti kuralım, miting yapalım, sesimizi halka duyuralım) diyor. Bunun neresi darbe. Darbeyse bu, darbeyi karşı darbeciler yaptı. Ben bu mantıkla hareket ediyorum.

28 şubat kararı kaldırıldı mı? Hayır. Demek ki 28 şubatı ABD istedi. Ne
için 28 şubat kararları ortadan hala kaldırılmadı? O zaman 28 şubattan dolayı bu insanları suçlamanın bir anlamı yok."

Ali Rıza Dizdar, "Sarıkız’, ’Yakamoz’, ’Eldiven’, ’Ayışığı’ gibi darbe
planlarının asılları iddianamede yer almamaktadır. Asılları yoksa suret ile karar veremezsiniz. Asılları varsa vardır, yoksa delil olarak kullanamazsınız,
yargılama yapamazsınız" dedi.

Klasörlerde yer alan gizli tanıkların hiçbirinin devlet sırrı mahiyetinde
bilgilerle donatılmadığını savunan Dizdar, "Eğer donatılmış olsalardı,
savcıların ifade alması hukuken mümkün değildi. üünkü zabıt katibi olmayacak, kimse olmayacaktı. Savcı ifadeleri aldı. 47. madde ’bir suç olgusuna ilişkin bilgiler’den bahsediyor. Sayın savcılar, bu tanıklardan hangisi, hangi darbe bilgisini verdi bu dosyaya? Hangi gizli tanık, hangi suç ilişkisine dair bir bilgi verdi? Savcılar, sürekli Yüksel Dilsiz ile ilgili sorular sordu. ’Nasıl plan yaptınız, nerede toplandınız’ diye sormadılar" şeklinde konuştu.

16.08.2010 Pazartesi *15:43 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*üzbek'ten 'Ergenekon' isyanı* 


*DHA* 

İkinci Ergenekon Davası'nın tutuklu sanığı eski Türk Metal Sendikası Başkanı Mustafa üzbek, 102 asker serbest bırakıldıktan sonra diğer tutuklu sanıkların da serbest bırakılması gerektiğini savunarak, "Bu senaryoyu heyetiniz bitirecek. Askerler yapmayacak, komutanlar yapmayacak 72 yaşındaki Mustafa üzbek rejim değiştirecek" dedi.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nce Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nde görülen davanın öğleden sonraki bölümü, davanın tutuklu sanığı emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz'ün avukatı Ali Rıza Dizdar'ın iddianamenin ek delil klasörlerini tek tek değerlendirmesiyle devam etti.

Söylentilerin iddianamenin konusu olamayacağını belirten Dizdar, "Levent Ersöz'ün toplantılara katılarak üst düzey yönetici olduğu söyleniyor" dedi.

Dizdar, bir sürü insanın tutuklu olarak cezaevinde bulunduğunu ifade ederek, "Ben 248 klasörü tek tek okudum. Diğer dosyaları da okuyorum. Bu şekilde iddianame ve eklerle insanların yargılanmasına söyleyecek sözüm yok. İddianamenin yanlışlığı veya doğruluğu, mahkeme safhasında belli olacaktır" diye konuştu.

Davanın tutuklu sanıklarından Albay Cengiz Köylü de 20 aydır bir iftiraya dayalı olarak tutuklu olduğunu savundu.

Tutuklu sanık Mustafa Dönmez ise Sapanca'da yapılan aramaların kendisi evde yokken ve komşularına dahi haber verilmeden gerçekleştirildiğini söyledi.

Aramalarda aile yadigarı 4 binin üzerinde kitabına ve notlarına el konulduğunu ifade eden Dönmez, kültür hazinesi olan eserlerin ve notların iddianameye konulduğunu ancak tutanağa işlenmediğini belirtti.

*üzbek isyan etti*

Eski Türk Metal Sendikası Başkanı Mustafa üzbek de 20 aydır tutuklu bulunduğunu, henüz savunmasını dahi yapamadığını, 10 aydır mahkemeye gelip gittiğini söyledi.

20 ay boyunca hiç savunma yapmadan içeride yatmanın hiç bir hukukta yer almadığını ifade eden üzbek, şunları dile getirdi:

"İnanın işkence altındayız. Ne örgütü? Ne örgüt üyeliği? Sendika, örgüte finansör olmuş. Olmayan örgütün neyini destekleyeceğim ben. Benim tek suçum konuşmak. Sendikacı konuşur. Sendikanın 172 tapusu benim üzerimdeymiş gibi gösterdiler. Ben de haliyle konuştum. Benim evimde bir şey çıkmadı. Cezaevine 70 yaşımda girdim, 72 yaşımdayım şimdi. 6 çocuğum, 19 torunum, 3 tane de torunumun çocuğu var. Onları göremedim. Bu işkenceye son verin."

Mahkemedeki talep bölümünden sıkıldığını, mahkeme heyetinin bir kere talep almasını ve 2 haftada bir değerlendirmesini istediğini belirten üzbek, "20 aydır savunma yapamadık. Burası talep meydanına döndü. Avukatlar kusura bakmasın lafı alan konuşuyor, eziyet çeken biziz ama nutuğu başkası atıyor. Tutuklandık, niye tutuklandığımız belli değil. 102 asker bırakıldıktan sonra biz miyiz terör örgütü? Bu nasıl iştir. 102 asker serbest bırakıldıktan sonra bizi de serbest bırakmanız lazım. Bu senaryoyu heyetiniz bitirecek. Askerler yapmayacak, komutanlar yapmayacak 72 yaşındaki Mustafa üzbek rejim değiştirecek" diye konuştu.


16.08.2010 Pazartesi *18:51 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Darbe belgelerinin tümü CIA’dan servis edilmiş!*

 

Dönemin ABD elçisi Edelman’a ulaştırılan sözde ‘darbe planı’nı getiren Faruk Demir’in CIA ajanı olduğu ortaya çıktı. ümraniye Davası’nda sorgulanan emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, “Ajan olduğu, emekliliğimden sonra belirlendi” dedi. 

*Haber: Salim YAVAşOğLU*

Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesinde görülen birleşik ümraniye davasında ortaya atılan sözde darbe planlarının, çeşitli kurumlara CIA tarafından servis edildiği iddia edildi. İkinci ümraniye davasının 72. duruşması ilginç diyaloglara sahne oldu. Davanın tutuklu sanık Emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, üye Hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu’nun, “Jandarma İstihbarat Başkanı olduğunuz dönemde darbe planlarını size getiren Faruk Demir’in CIA ajanı olduğunu belirlemişsiniz. Hakkında ne gibi işlem yaptınız?” şeklindeki sorusuna, “Faruk Demir’in CIA ajanı olduğu, ben emekli olduktan sonra ilişkileri değerlendirilerek belirlendi. Ben görevde olduğum zaman ortaya çıksaydı, gereğini yapardım” cevabını verdi. 

*TSK’yı şikayet etmişler*
üapraz sorguda üye Hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese’nin, Faruk Demir’in ilişkileri ile ilgili bir sorusu üzerine Ersöz, “Gazeteci Nuray Başaran kanalıyla Emniyet, MİT ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ile bağlantıları vardı” dedi. Bu kez araya giren Cumhuriyet Savcısı Nihat Taşkın da, “Bu belgeler nereye verilmiş? Faruk Demir, belgeleri misyondan mı, dernekten mi almış?” sorusunu yöneltti. Levent Ersöz de “Yabancı misyon şefliğinden aldığını, buranın da Amerikan Büyükelçiliği olduğunu söyledi. TSK, Amerikan Büyükelçiliği’ne şikayet edilmiştir” şeklinde koınuştu. 

*İfadesi alınamadı*
Ersöz, darbe planlarıyla ilgili şunları söyledi: “Nuray Başaran tarafından tanıştırılan Faruk Demir, temmuz ayı içerisinde 4 sayfalık power point sunu fotokopileri getirdi ve bunların bizim tarafımızdan hazırlandığı söylentileri olduğunu söyledi. Nereden ele geçirdiğini sorduğumda da, HAKDER isimli derneğin genel sekreterliğince yabancı bir misyon şefliğine gönderilerek TSK’nın şikayet edildiğini, kendisine de öyle ulaştığını ifade etti. Ben bu sayfaları komuta katına arz ettim. Sorgumda belirtmeme rağmen bu şahsın ifadesinin niçin alınmadığını takdirlerinize sunuyorum. Emekli Tuğgeneral Ali Esener tanıktır. Her ikisinin de tanık olarak dinlenmesini istiyorum.” 

*Asılları yoksa yargılama olmaz*
İkinci ümraniye davasının 74.duruşması dün yapıldı. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’nde oluşturulan salonda görülen davada savunmasını yapan Levent Ersöz’ün avukatı Ali Rıza Dizdar, 2. iddianamenin ek delil klasörlerini tek tek inceleyerek değerlendirdi. Dizdar, “İddianame dediğimiz zaman iddia, iddia gibi olacak. Bir şeyi düşünmeyi, silahlı bir eylem olarak mı algılıyorsunuz? Biz ottan bir toplum yaratmadık ki. Herkes konuşacak. 116’ncı dosyada kafam çok karıştı. Size hiç kimse baskı yapamaz. Ben bunu bilirim, düşünürüm. Ama bu dosyayı okuyunca kafam karıştı. Hakimler taraf olamaz mı? Olurlar ama hukukun tarafında olurlar. Taraf olurken yetki sınırlarını aşarlarsa, buna gölge düşürürler” dedi. 

*Gizli tanıkları eleştirdi*
Ali Rıza Dizdar, “Sarıkız’, ‘Yakamoz’, ‘Eldiven’, ‘Ayışığı’ gibi darbe planlarının asılları iddianamede yer almamaktadır. Asılları yoksa suret ile karar veremezsiniz. Asılları varsa vardır, yoksa delil olarak kullanamazsınız, yargılama yapamazsınız” dedi. Klasörlerde yer alan gizli tanıkların hiçbirinin devlet sırrı mahiyetinde bilgilerle donatılmadığını savunan Dizdar, “Eğer donatılmış olsalardı, savcıların ifade alması hukuken mümkün değildi. üünkü zabıt katibi olmayacak, kimse olmayacaktı. Savcı ifadeleri aldı. 47. madde ‘bir suç olgusuna ilişkin bilgiler’den bahsediyor. Sayın savcılar, bu tanıklardan hangisi, hangi darbe bilgisini verdi bu dosyaya? Hangi gizli tanık, hangi suç ilişkisine dair bir bilgi verdi? Savcılar, sürekli Yüksel Dilsiz ile ilgili sorular sordu. ‘Nasıl plan yaptınız, nerede toplandınız’ diye sormadılar” şeklinde konuştu.

*Albay üiçek yanlış adliyeye getirildi*
İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’nın altında imzası olduğu iddiasıyla tutuklu yargılanan Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, yanlışlıkla örgütlü suçlara bakan Beşiktaş Adliyesi’ne getirildi. Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi’nde tutuklu bulunan Albay üiçek, bir ring aracıyla Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesine getirilerek, binaya alındı. Ancak, içeride yaklaşık 10 dakika kadar kalan Kurmay Albay üiçek, tekrar dışarı çıkarılarak ring aracına bindirildi. Kurmay Albay üiçek, ring aracıyla adliye binasından götürüldü. Kendisine ‘pardon’ denilen Dursun üiçek’in bazı basın mensupları hakkında yaptığı suç duyurusu nedeniyle Sultanahmet’te bulunan İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’ndaki savcı tarafından çağrıldığı, ancak yanlışlıkla Beşiktaş Adliyesi’ne getirildiği öğrenildi. 

*üetin Doğan: Hakim ve savcı soruşturulsun*
“Balyoz planı” davası sanıkları arasında yer alan eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın avukatları, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı ile hakim Ali Efendi Peksak hakkında soruşturma başlatılabilmesi için Ankara İdare Mahkemesi’ne başvuruda bulundu. Doğan’ın avukatları Celal ülgen ve Hüseyin Ersöz tarafından yapılan yazılı açıklamada, üolakkadı ve Peksak hakkında soruşturma açılabilmesi Adalet Bakanlığı Ceza İşleri Genel Müdürlüğü’ne şikayet dilekçesi verildiği ve talebi değerlendiren Adalet Bakanlığı Ceza İşleri Genel Müdürlüğü’nün, Hakimler ve Savcılar Kanunu’nun 97. maddesinin ’a’ve ’d’bendi uyarınca “şikayetin işleme konulmaması” yönündeki karar verildiği hatırlatıldı. Açıklamada, Ankara İdare Mahkemesi’ne verilen 5 sayfalık dilekçeyle bu kararın iptali ile Peksak ve üolakkadı hakkında soruşturma başlatılmasına müsaade edilmesi talep edilmesinin istendiği kaydedildi.

17/08/2010 - 00:02:02 / *YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*B'ağır ceza mahkemesi !..*

 

*İkinci Ergenekon davası sanıklarından Mustafa Balbay, "Burada eşitsizlik ve zulüm var" dedi...*

İkinci Ergenekon davasının dün yapılan 74. duruşmasında sanık ve avukatlarının taleplerinin alınmasına devam edildi. Davanın tutuklu sanıklarından gazeteci Mustafa Balbay, Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında en son tahliye edilen Mustafa şentürk'ün eşitsizlik ve hakkaniyet koşulları göz önüne alınarak serbest bırakıldığını belirterek, "Peki, burada eşitlik nerede? Terör örgütü yöneticiliğiyle suçlanan sekiz kişi serbest. Bu nasıl terör örgütüdür ki yöneticileri dışarıda, üyeleri içeride. Eşitsizlik zulümdür. Bizi burada en iyi şekilde bile tutsanız eşitsizlik zulümdür" dedi. 

'B'AğIR CEZA MAHKEMESİ 

"Yeni bir yargılama yılına girdik" diyen Balbay sözlerine şöyle devam etti: 
"Heyetinizden daha önce yargılama usulünü gözden geçirmesini talep etmiştim. Türkiye'de bir dava yılda 4-5 duruşmayla devam ediyor. Biz 74 duruşmayı yapıyoruz. Bunu 5'e böldüğümüzde 15 yıla eşdeğer bir yargılama yaptık. Bizi duymamaya devam ettiğiniz takdirde size 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi değil, 'Sağır Ceza Mahkemesi' diyeceğiz demiştim. Bir kara mizah örneği. Bunu duyup dava açtınız. Biz burada bağırınca basında haber oluyoruz. O zaman 'Bağır Ceza Mahkemesi' mi diyeceğiz?" 

GAZETECİLİK MESLEğİ TEHDİT ALTINDADIR 

Gazetecilerden ele geçen gizli belgelerin suç delili sayılmaması gerektiğini ifade eden Balbay, "Gazetecilik mesleği tehdit altındadır. Eğer gazeteci elinde bulundurduğu belgeler nedeniyle yargılanırsa gazetecilik mesleği yapılamaz hale gelir" dedi. Balyoz davasında 102 asker hakkındaki yakalamaya yapılan itirazın değerlendirildiği gün Başbakan'ın önce Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ ardından da Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin'le görüştüğünü hatırlatan Balbay, mahkeme heyetine şu soruyu yöneltti: 

"Türk yargısı bugüne kadar hangi siyasi davadan yüzünün akıyla çıkmıştır? a-Menderes Davası, b-Deniz Gezmiş Davası c-12 Eylül Davaları d-Hiçbiri. Seçimi siz yapın


17.08.2010 14:03 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*DURSUN üİüEK NEDEN ADLİYELERİ GEZDİ*



17.08.2010 04:00

“*Alışmış kudurmuştan beterdir*,” diye bir deyimimiz var. Bu da, son günlerde başına gelmedik kalmayan *Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek*’in başına geldi.

Sultanahmet’teki İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nca çağrılan Albay Dursun üiçek, apar topar Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi’nden alınıp, doğruca Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne getirildi.
İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’nın altında imzası olduğu iddiasıyla tutuklu yargılanan Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, bu suçlamalar nedeniyle birçok kez Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne götürülmüştü.
Dün sabah saat 10 sularında Albay Dursun üiçek yine “*karga tulumba*” Beşiktaş Adliyesi’ne getirilince Balyoz ile ilgili olduğu akıllara geldi.
Ancak kısa süre sonra Albay üiçek’in yanlışlıkla Beşiktaş Adliyesi’ne getirildiği ortaya çıktı. Zira üiçek, daha önce yaptığı bir suç duyurusu nedeniyle Sultanahmet’teki İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’ndaki Cumhuriyet Savcısı Faruk Erşen Yılmaz tarafından, ifade vermek üzere çağrılmıştı.
Bu yanlışlık üzerine Odatv olarak, aynı zamanda üiçek’in avukatlığını da yapan kızı *Av. İrem üiçek*’e konuyu sorduk.

İrem üiçek, 22.12.2009 tarihinde babası Dursun üiçek’in şikayetçi sıfatıyla kimliği belirsiz ihbarcının bulunması için savcılığa dilekçe verdiğini belirterek, ihbarcının bugüne kadar bulunamadığını ifade etti. 

*İrem üiçek, şunları söyledi:*

“Babam Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’i ifade vermek için çağırmaya karar vermişler. Kendisinin şikayetçi olmasını bünyeleri kaldırmadı.
Tarih 22.12.2009. Babam Dursun üiçek, şikayetçi sıfatıyla kimliği belirsiz ihbarcının bulunması için savcılığa dilekçe verdi. üzerindeki üniformayı asker üniforması zanneden sözde subayın bulunması, babam hakkında yürütülen davanın temel dayanağını oluşturuyor.
Sözde subay, babam Dursun üiçek’in imzasını günümüz teknolojisini kullanarak taklit etmiştir. Gönderdiği ihbar mektubunu Ankara üukurambar postanesinden adi posta yoluyla göndermesine rağmen, bugüne kadar nasılsa bir türlü bulunamamıştır! Faili meçhul ihbarcı bu eylemi ile iftira, kişiyi özgürlüğünden yoksun bırakma gibi suçları işlemesinin yanı sıra, gönderdiği ihbar mektubunda adı geçen kişiler ve en önemlisi de Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni aşağılayarak suçlamıştır.
İhbarcının bulunması önemlidir. Peki neden?

*1-*Sahte İrtica İle Mücadele Eylem Planı üzerinde babamın parmak ve avuç izi bulunmamaktadır. Bu durum Jandarma Kriminal Raporu ile sabittir.

*2-*Yazı üzerinde kime ait olduğu tespit edilememiş 9 ayrı parmak izi bulunmuştur. Bu parmak izlerinin kimlere ait olduğunun tespiti, gerçeklerin ortaya çıkmasını engellemeye çalışanların engelini geçerek bulunmalıdır.

Babam Dursun üiçek, yapmış olduğu suç duyurusu sebebiyle İstanbul Adliyesi’nde şikayetçi sıfatıyla ifade verecekken nasıl olduysa İstanbul Beşiktaş Adliyesi’ne götürülmüştür!..”

Bu trajikomik olay, Beşiktaş Adliyesi ile Dursun üiçek’in özdeşleştiğini de göstermekte.

Ne zaman Dursun üiçek adı geçse, herhalde Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nde çanlar, ziller çalmakta ve alarm durumuna geçilmekte.

üyle anlaşılıyor.

*DURSUN üİüEK’İN SUü DUYURUSU NEYDİ?

*üiçek, Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz’e gönderilen ve “*İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı*”na ilişkin soruşturmanın başlatılmasına sebep olan ihbar mektuplarının asılsız olduğunu iddia ederek, bu mektubu gönderen kişi veya kişiler hakkında, “*kişiyi hürriyetinden yoksun kılma*”, “*adil yargılamayı etkilemeye teşebbüs etme*”, “*gizliliğin ihlali*”, “*iftira*”, “*resmi belgede sahtecilik*”, “*Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümeti’ni, yargı organlarını, askeri veya emniyet teşkilatını alenen aşağılama*” suçlarından işlem yapılması istemiyle suç duyurusunda bulunmuştu.

Dursun üiçek, İstanbul Adliyesi’ne yaptığı suç duyurusunda, 2009 yılı Ekim ayında yaptığı başvuruda kimliği belirsiz, ancak kendisini kuşaklar boyu TSK’ya hizmet etmiş bir aileye mensup kişi olarak tanıtıp subay olduğunu, çağrıldığı zaman tanıklık yapabileceğini söyleyen bir kişi tarafından savcılığa gönderilen bir mektupta kendisinin İrtica İle Mücadele Eylem Planı’nın altında imzasının bulunduğu ihbarının yapıldığını belirtmişti.

Albay üiçek, bu iddianın gerçek olmadığını, gerekli incelemelerin yeterince yapılmadığını kaydetmiş ve kimliği belirsiz ihbarcı veya ihbarcılarla ilgili kovuşturma yapılması için savcılığın soruşturma başlatması talebinde bulunmuştu.

üiçek, söz konusu ihbarcı veya ihbarcılar hakkında soruşturma yapılıp, eylemlerine uyan suçlardan dolayı cezalandırılmaları için kamu davası açılmasını istemişti.


*Barış Pehlivan
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*BALYOZ ALTI YIL SONRASINI DA üNGüRMüş!*



17.08.2010 13:37

Hürriyet yazarı Sedat Ergin, on gündür yaptığı balyoz davası iddianamesini incelemesini bugün de sürdürdü. Yazar iddianamede ulaştığı çok ilginç yeni bir çelişkiyi daha okurlarıyla paylaştı. İddianamenin dayandığı 2 Aralık 2002 tarihli *“Balyoz darbe planı”*nda şöyle bir bölüm vardı: “Toplumsal muhalefet sindirilmiş, muhalif basın ekonomik ve mali denetim tehdidi ile susturulmuştur.” Yani “balyoz planı” Doğan grubuna 2008’de kesilen vergi cezasını 6 yıl önce öngörmüştü! 

Sedat Ergin’in *“2008’deki vergi teftişi 2002’deki darbe planına nasıl girdi?”* başlıklı yazısı şöyleydi:

BALYOZ İddianamesi içindeki en önemli delillerden biri, belki de en önemlisi *“Balyoz Harekat Planı”* başlıklı 2 Aralık 2002 tarihli belge.

Bilgisayar çıktısı olan 11 sayfalık bu belge, en yalın ifadeyle bir darbe planı.

Bu planda, 2002 Aralık ayında Türkiye’nin içinde bulunduğu olumsuz koşullar anlatılıyor, ardından Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin neden duruma müdahale etmesi gerektiği gerekçelendiriliyor. Metnin altında *“Balyoz Sıkıyönetim Komutanı”* sıfatıyla Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın adı yazılı, ancak kendisinin imzası yok.

*BELGEYE YüNELTİLEN ANA İTİRAZ*
Geçen ocak ayı sonunda Taraf Gazetesi’nin manşet haberi olarak Türk kamuoyuna yansımasından sonra, bu belgenin içeriği geniş bir şekilde tartışılmış, her satırı büyüteç altına yatırılmıştır.

Bu konuda çıkmış olan yazılar şimdiden yüklü bir külliyat oluşturuyor. üzellikle üetin Doğan’ın, her ikisi de ABD’nin en üniversitelerinden Harvard’da ekonomi okutan kızı Prof. Pınar Doğan ile damadı Prof. Dani Rodrik’in kurdukları *http://cdogangercekler.wordpress.com* başlıklı blogda bu konuda pek çok analiz yer alıyor.

Bu belgenin sahiciliğine dönük itirazların başında, 2002 Aralık ayı başında anlatılan olayların, gelişmelerin büyük bir bölümünün aslında çok daha sonra, hatta yıllar sonra gerçekleştiği görüşü geliyor. Bunlar arasında en çarpıcı örneklerden biri, Prof. Haydar Baş’ın 27 Kasım 2005’te yaptığı bir konuşmadan bazı bölümlerin neredeyse satırı satırına 2002 yılındaki Balyoz belgesinde yer alması gösterilebilir.

Bu gibi örneklerin tekrarına girecek değiliz. Bugün konunun bu satırların yazarını da dolaylı olarak ilgilendiren bir yönünü ele alacağız. şöyle izah edeyim:

*İşBAşINDA OLAN ERDOğAN DEğİL, GüL’Dü*
Balyoz Planı’nın girişinde Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi hükümeti altında ülkenin ne kadar olumsuz koşullarla çevrelendiği anlatılıyor.

Unutmayalım ki, bu metin 2 Aralık 2002 tarihini taşıyor. Yani 3 Kasım 2002 genel seçiminden tam tamına bir ay sonra kaleme alınmış. 2002 Kasım ayının akışını hatırlayalım: Recep Tayyip Erdoğan siyasi yasaklı olduğu için TBMM’de değil. Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer, 16 Kasım 2002’de Abdullah Gül’ü hükümeti kurmakla görevlendiriyor. Gül’ün başbakanlığındaki kabine 18 Kasım’da Cumhurbaşkanı tarafından onaylanıyor. Hükümet TBMM’den 28 Kasım tarihinde güvenoyu alıyor.

İddianameye göre, Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın darbe planı 2 Aralık tarihini taşıyor.

Meseleye basit mantıkla yaklaşıyorum. Bu darbe planında kadrolaşma, askeri müdahale için gerekçe gösterilen olumsuzluklar 16 Kasım’la 2 Aralık arasındaki iki haftaya nasıl sığdırılabilir? Hükümet icraatının başlangıcı için 28 Kasım 2002 tarihi esas alındığında bu süre 5 güne düşüyor.

Neresinden bakarsam bakayım, mantığımı ne kadar zorlarsam zorlayayım, 2 Aralık 2002 tarihli bir darbe gerekçesinde sıralanan (yoğun kadrolaşma faaliyeti, özel sektörde sermayenin el değiştirmeye başlaması gibi) bütün bu olumsuz icraatın iki haftaya sığabilmiş olmasını aklım bir türlü kabul etmiyor.

üstelik benim hafızamda kayıtlı olan gerçeklik, bu planda anlatılan bazı olaylarla da örtüşmüyor.

*2002’DE VERGİ DENETİMİ BAşLADI MI?* 

Balyoz Planı’nda şöyle deniliyor:

*“Hükümet, iktidarın kendisine sağladığı imkan ve kabiliyetleri kullanarak medya, sivil toplum örgütleri ve bürokrasiyi kendine bağımlı hale getirmeye çalışmaktadır.”*

Aynı planın bir başka bölümünde yine medyaya değiniliyor:

*“İktidar ve irtica yanlısı basın yayın organları her geçen gün cesaretlenip palazlanırken, muhalif basın geçmişte yaptığı şahsi yanlışlıkların bedelini görevini yapmayarak ve/veya yapamayarak ödemektedir. Toplumsal muhalefet sindirilmiş, muhalif basın ekonomik ve mali denetim tehdidi ile susturulmuştur.”*

Belgenin bu bölümleri Balyoz Planı’nı geçen ocak ayında okuduğumdan bu yana kafamı kurcalıyor. şu nedenle:

2002 yılı için *“muhalif basın”* tanımlaması ayrı bir yazı konusudur. Bu hususu bir tarafa bırakırsak, planın yazıldığı ileri sürülen 2 Aralık 2002 tarihinde Hürriyet Gazetesi’nin Ankara Temsilcisi olarak görev yapmaktaydım.

O dönemin Başbakanı Gül’ün 15 Mart 2003 tarihine kadar süren başbakanlığı döneminde hükümetinin elindeki imkanları kullanarak bizim gazeteyi ve bağlı bulunduğu grubu hükümetine bağımlı hale getirmeye dönük herhangi bir faaliyetine tanık olmadım.

Gül’ün bizi mali denetim ile susturma yöntemine başvurduğunu hiç hatırlamıyorum. Kendisi, tanıdığım kadarıyla bu tür yöntemlere tevessül edecek biri değildir.

*2008’İN OLAYI 2002’NİN BELGESİNE NASIL GİRER?*
Dahası, o dönemde gazetenin Ankara Temsilcisi olarak Başbakan Gül ile yakın ilişkim vardı. Kendisini Başbakanlık’taki makamında ziyaret edip ayrıntılı bir mülakat yaptığımı da çok iyi hatırlıyorum. Bu mülakatım 22 Kasım 2002 tarihinde *“Hiç Kimseye Ayrım Yok, Beni de Soruştursunlar”* başlığıyla yayımlanmıştı. Gül, yalnızca benimle değil, gazetenin diğer yöneticileri ile de iyi ilişkiler içindeydi.
Abdullah Gül, gerçekten Balyoz Planı’nda belirtildiği gibi, mali denetimle bizi susturmaya kalkışmış olsaydı, kendisiyle diyaloğumun bu olaydan bir şekilde etkilenmesi, en azından hafızamda bunun bir izinin kalması gerekirdi diye düşünüyorum.

Maliye Bakanlığı’nın vergi müfettişlerini Doğan Grubu şirketlerine ilk kez göndermesi 2008 Nisan ayında gerçekleşmiş, ikinci dalga teftiş ise 2009 Haziran ayında başlamıştır. Doğan Medya Grubu’na 840 milyon lira dolayındaki ilk ceza 18 şubat 2009 tarihinde, yaklaşık 3 milyar 750 milyon tutarındaki ikinci ceza ise 8 Eylül 2009 tarihinde tahakkuk ettirildi.

O tarihlerde Milliyet’in Genel Yayın Yönetmeni olarak bu olaylara yakından tanıklık ettim ve hatta vergi müfettişleri tarafından da sorgulandım. Kendi tanıklığımla 2008 ve sonrasında hedef olduğumuz bu uygulamaların, nasıl olup da 2 Aralık 2002 tarihindeki bir darbe planının içine girdiği sorusuna doğrusu mantıkla izah edebileceğim bir yanıt bulamıyorum.

Belki ben bir yanılsama içindeyim, bilemiyorum...”

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Dünyaya haykırıyorum: Islah olmadım*

 

İkinci Ergenekon davasında tutuklu yargılanan Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi, 74. duruşmada, izleyenlere derinden etkileyen bir konuşma daha yaptı.

üelebi, “Atatürk'ün iradesini, şehit ruhlarının dileklerini ve Türk milletinin vicdanını kendi sesimde toplayarak bütün dünyaya haykırıyorum: Ben ıslah olmadım” dedi. İşte Mehmet Ali üelebi'nin duruşmada yaptığı konuşmanın tam metni... 


Kara Harp Okulu’ndan derece ile mezun olan Mehmet Ali üelebi diplomasını döneminGenelkurmay Başkanı Org. Yaşar Büyükanıt’tan alırken. 


*Mehmet Ali üelebi’nin önceki savunmasından pasajlar.* 



Sayın başkan, saygıdeğer heyet,Mustafa Kemal'den, onun devrimlerinden millet olarak şahsi çıkarlarımız adına ödün vere vere Hasdal, Silivri zindanlarına çekildik. Bizi ihanete uğrayan Atatürk devrimleri buralara attı. Hakikatin ağırlığını yüklenemeyen geçim kapısı vatanseverliği de burada tutuyor. 

İki sene evvel TSK'nin namuslu ellerinden, birliğimden terörist olma şüphesiyle alındım. Kuvvetli suç şüphemi oluşturan delil klasörü incelendiğinde (252 nolu klasör) Kemalizmin terörist ideoloji ilan edildiğini göreceksiniz. Bilinmelidir ki Atatürk Devrimlerinin nasibi terör iddianamelerine oyuncak olmak değildir. Bunlar Mustafa Kemal'i anlayacak kıratta olmayan hastalıklı kafaların, sefil ruhların ürünüdür. Kurduğu devlette onun sağladığı nimetlerden yararlananlar onu yargılamaya çalışıyor! Bina mimarı, resim ressamı yargılayabilir mi? şaşırmıyorum, çünkü diğer suç unsurum Nutuk'tan bu mikroplara karşı bağışıklıyım: 

“Gelecek kuşakların Türkiye'de Cumhuriyet'in ilan edildiği gün, ona insafsızca saldıranların başında cumhuriyetçiyim diyenlerin yer aldığını görerek asla şaşıracaklarını sanmayınız. Aksine Türkiye'nin aydın ve cumhuriyetçi çocukları böyle cumhuriyetçi geçinmiş olanların gerçek düşüncelerini tahlil ve tespitte hiç de karamsarlığa düşmeyeceklerdir.” 

Mustafa Kemal'e ait düşüncelerle suçlanıyorum. Ne güzel benim suçum. Ne güzel benim davam. Zulmün hançerlerini üzerime çekecek kadar ona bağlı isem ne mutlu bana! Dilerim kuvveli şüphem katlanarak artar. O zaman hayatım daha da anlam kazanacaktır. 

Kürsüye ulaşabilmem 2 senemi çaldı. Yüreğimdeki yurt sevgisi, askerlik gurur ve şerefimle bir de 26 yaşımla oraya yürüyecek ve savunma vereceğim. 

Kanun gücüyle askere diz çöktürmeye çalışanlara, 

Bu devlet, bu millet için peşinen ölüm tercihi yapmış Türk subayını iki senede iki büklüm yapabileceğini zanneden sığ zihniyetlilere, 

Tarihin şanlı sayfalarına layık Mustafa Kemal adını terör sayfalarında lekelemek isteyenlere söyleyeceklerim var! 

ISLAH OLMADIM 

Bu toplantıya başkanlık eden, gözleri altında olduğumuz Ebedi ünder Mustafa Kemal Atatürk'ün iradesini, titremeksizin bedenlerinden vazgeçen ve şimdi kabirlerinden başlarını kaldırarak bizleri izleyen şehit ruhlarının dileklerini, Türk milletinin vicdanını kendi sesimde toplayarak bütün dünyaya haykırıyorum: BEN ISLAH OLMADIM! 

Hiçbir güç benim vatana olan sevgim ve onun azametini ıslah edemez. 

Beni hıyanetin dostu, karanlığın yoldaşı olmama suçundan ıslah edemezsiniz! 

Utanmayanların yüzkarası olmaya devam edeceğim. 

Uçurumlar arasından, ölüm yollarından, topların tüfeklerin namlusundan geçerek zihnimize, yüreğimize intikal eden Cumhuriyetin, Mustafa Kemal devrimlerinin en kıskanç neferlerinden olma suçundan ıslah edemezsiniz! 

Ne sandılar Türk subayını? Ben insanlık tarihi boyunca evladı olduğu Türk milletinin boynuna esaret zinciri geçirtmeyen Türk Ordusu'nun subayıyım. Bunları suç kabul edenlerin müebbet okları karşısında ürküp çekilmiyorum. Esaret zincirini gururla bedenime sarıyorum. Görevimi şevk ve ümitle yüklenip onları istekle karşıma alıyorum. 

İnancım odur ki Mustafa Kemal düşüncesinin takipçisi olmak, Türk milletinin ortak suçudur, hiç değilse namuslu kalan omurgasız olmayanların ortak suçudur bu. Türk milletinin her bireyi potansiyel suçludur. 

Suç sayılan eyleme katılmam tam bir inanç ve bilinçledir. Bu uğurda taşıyacağım prangalardan, mahkÃ»m edileceğim en ağır cezalardan şeref duyarım. Ama zindandan çıkacağımız gün bizi yeniden mahkÃ»m etmeniz gerekecektir. üünkü biz o gün de bugün olduğumuz kadar suçlu olacağız. 

Savunma verdiğimde birtakım ülser kuyusu, ısmarlama basının pis nefesinde lekelenmiş önyargılı hafızalar; Adaletin sarsılmaz takipçileri, Mustafa Kemal'e dost vicdanlar; İki sene rehin alınmış bir muvazzaf subayın, KUVVETLİ SUü şüPHESİ'ni görmek üzere, 

En azından böyle bir kara lekeye inanırlarsa yüzüme tükürmek üzere burada olmalılar. 

şairin dediği gibi: 

Bir şey varsa 

Bir şey vardır 

Bir şey yoksa 

üok şey vardır 

*üzdemir ASAF* 

Vatanıma ihanetten yargılanıyorum. Bir şüphe kırıntısı dahi akıllarda yer ederse eğer, milletimden talebimdir: 

üıkarın o şanlı üniformamı üzerimden. 

Yeter olsun! Mübarek vatan havasını ciğerlerime sokmayın. 

Lekelenmişse eğer topraklara sürtün alnımı. 

Daha fazla değdirmeyin vatan topraklarına ayaklarımı. 

Dağ doruklarına bırakın bu bedeni; kuşlar etimi çeke çeke parçalasınlar beni. Bütün varlığımı ovalara saçsınlar ki ibret olsun aleme... 

Aklın almayacağı iftira ve isnatlarla bu tezgahı kuranlar beni iki sene zindanda tutmakla başarılı olmuşlardır. Ancak ben onların bu küçük zaferine izin verecek kadar güçlüyüm. Bugün beni burada tutarak başları göğe erenler, yarın adaletin saf ışığı karşısında başlarını yerden kaldıramayacaklar olacaktır. 

Zaman ve hadiseler her türlü hakikati ispat eder, fakat bazen böyle helak eden darbeler indirerek. Aldatmacaların son bulacağı ve kötülüklerin yenileceği gün gelecektir. Varsın o gün benim zindanımın üzerine doğsun, ne önemi var? O mutlu gün 2 yıldır bulunduğum, zulmün tesis ettiği sabit ikametgahım! Hasdal'da beni bulacaktır. 

O zaman zulüm adaletin buyruğuna girecek, tarih hakikati yine göndere çekecek, o sancak yine dalgalanacak ve dosta düşmana o ulvi düşünceyi haykıracaktır: 

“HARBİYELİ ALDANMAZ!” 

Yolları kapattılar, açacağız. 

Ufku kararttılar, ağartacağız. 

Yurdumuz virandır, şenleteceğiz. 

Yüce Heyeti Saygıyla Selamlarım! 

*Mehmet Ali üelebi* 

Tutuklu Kr. Plt. Tğm. 


18.08.2010 12:07 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*'Böyle zulüm görmedik'* 



*2. Ergenekon davasının dünkü duruşmasında, tutuklu sanık Neriman Aydın savunmasını yaptı*

İSTANBUL 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde süren 2. Ergenekon davasının dünkü duruşmasında, savunmasını yapan tutuklu sanık Neriman Aydın, tutuklu Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi ile tutuksuz sanıklar Eren Mumcu ve Noyan üalıkuşu’nun aileleriyle de dost olduğunu anlattı. Teğmenleri öz yeğenlerinden farklı görmediğini ifade eden Aydın, savcılık sorgusunda “iftira sopaları” ile dövüldüğünü öne sürerek şunları söyledi: “Savcı beyler Türk ordusunun kaç bin mevcudu var bilmiyorum ama tamamını bana sordular. 18 aydır tutukluyum. Bana kin, nefret ve intikam ile nasıl baktıklarını asla unutmayacağım. Türk milleti millet olalı böyle zulüm görmedi. Allah yardımcımız olsun.”

üte yandan Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı ve MİT’ten 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne gönderilen yazılarda, müştekiler Ali Balkız ve Kazım Genç ile mağdurlar Minas Durmaz Güler ve Mesrob Mutafyan’a yönelik olduğu iddia edilen suikast planlarıyla ilgili bir istihbari bilgi bulunmadığı bildirildi. Duruşma bugün 09.00’a ertelendi.



20.08.2010 Cuma / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Bu dava bitmez…* 



Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin, Mustafa Balbay ve Tuncay üzkan’ın tutukluluğunu eleştiren Bülent Arınç ve M.Ali şahin’e tepki gösteriyor:

- Binlerce sayfalık iddianame var, ekler var. Bunların içeriğini bilmeden sanıkların salıverilmesini istemek yargılamaya etkidir…

Hatırlatalım… Balbay ve Tuncay üzkan’ın tutukluluğuna itiraz sadece dışardan gelmiyor. Dosyaları çok iyi bilen Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün de haftalardır tahliye yönünde oy kullanıyor…

Ergenekon avukatlarından Hüseyin Ersöz’le davaların geleceğini konuşuyoruz…

Henüz tutuklu sanıkların savunmaları bitmedi. Onlar bitince sıra tutuksuz sanıklara gelecek.

Tüm savunmaların alınması ne kadar sürer… Hüseyin Ersöz:

- Muhtemelen 2 yılı bulur diyor…

Sonra sıra kanıtların hukuka uygunluğunun incelenmesine gelecek. Sonra tanıklar dinlenecek.

Peki sonra karar aşamasına gelinecek mi?

- Sonra çok muhtemelen birinci dava ile ikinci ve üçüncü davalar birleştirilecek, diyor avukat Ersöz…

Köksal şengün bir defasında bu dava 30 yıl sürer demişti… Anlaşılan o tahminde abartma yok.

Peki ne olacak? Sanıklar bu yılları içerde kararı beklemekle mi geçirecek?

Okurumuz Sürmeli Karabulut:

“Yazarlar, ressamlar, müzisyenler yani cümle sanatçılar neden Cumartesi anneleri kadar olamıyor? Neden gazetecilerin haksız tutukluluğuna seslerini çıkartmıyorlar? Oysa Orhan Pamuk değil tutuklanmak savcı tarafından bir zahmet ifadeye çağırıldığında bile ortalığı ayağa kaldırmışlardı” diyor gönderdiği notta.

Doğru ama onlar AB demokratı.. Oradan işaret gelmezse kımıldamazlar ki…

“Bitaraf olan bertaraf olur” sözünün bir başka tercümesi: “Bana karşı gelen imha… Yanımda yer alan ihya olur…”
*Haldun Ertem*

Cemil üiçek, ”PKK kimsenin hatırına silah bırakmaz” demiş.
“Eylemsizlik kararı” alır mı peki?
*Fahrettin* *Fidan*

Fazla söze gerek yok, amaç belli:
Yargıtayyip, Danıştayyip, Sayıştayyip, Genelkurmayyip
(Bir karikatürden)

*Haliç’te* *Simonlar*
Eskişehir İl Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı, ‘Haliç’te Yaşayan Simonlar’ adlı kitabında Gülen cemaatini karanlık olaylardan sorumlu tutuyor, ‘İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı’nda arama yapılsa, cemaatin kendine ait özel dinleme ve izleme cihazları bulunacaktır. Ergenekon, Balyoz gibi davalar, Baykal’ın ve diğerlerinin kasetleri hep cemaatin ürünü’ diyor. İçişleri Bakanlığı’nın bu suçlamalar üzerine müfettiş görevlendirdiğini dün gazeteler yazdı. Ancak haber müfettişler iddiaları değil Hanefi Avcı’yı soruşturacak izlenimi veriyordu. İmzasız ihbar mektuplarını bile işleme koyan sistem kendi emniyet müdürünün iddialarını ciddiye almayacak mı? üylesi ilginç olur…


*Melih AşIK /* MİLLİYET GZT. / 22 Ağustos 2010

----------


## bozok

*16 ay boşuna hapis yatmış* 



*Emniyetin, Ergenekon savcılarına yok dediği Tuncay Güney'in sorgu kasetlerinin, o dönemin Organize Suçlar Daire Başkanlığı şube Müdürü üzer üzben tarafından teslim alınarak kaybedildiği ortaya çıktı.*

23.08.2010 - 01:02


*İhsan DEMİR - GAZETEPORT

İSTANBUL -* Ergenekon soruşturma sürecinin gizemli ismi Tuncay Güney'in ifadesini aldıktan sonra bu ifadeleri gizlediği iddiasıyla soruşturma kapsamında tutuklanarak 16 ay hapiste kalan, dönemin Organize Suçlarla şube Müdürü Adil Serdar Saçan'ın bu belgeleri gizlemediği, çoğaltılmak üzere gönderildiği foto film şubesinden Komiser Vedat Erdem aracılığı ile emniyet içinde dağıtım yaptığı, kasetleri gönderdiği dönemin Organize Suçlar Daire Başkanlığında şube müdürü üzer üzben tarafından teslim alınan kasetlerin kaybedildiği ortaya çıktı. 

Ortaya çıkan bu skandalla ilgili olarak üzer üzben hakkında idari soruşturma açıldığı ve soruşturma sonunda üzben'in bu kasetleri kaybettiğinin kesinleştiği ortaya çıktı. üzer üzben bu olaydan dolayı 16 ay uzun süreli rütbe durdurma cezası aldı. Ancak olay zamanaşımına uğradığı gerekçesiyle hakkındaki ceza işlemden kaldırıldı. 





*SORUşTURMA SüRECİ SAPTIRILDI* 
Ortaya çıktığında büyük sansasyon yaratan Tuncay Güney'in sorgu kasetleri, operasyonu yapan polis müdürü Adil Serdar Saçan'ın da bu operasyonun sanıkları arasına girmesine neden olmuştu. Saçan, Tuncay Güney'in sorgusuyla Ergenekon hakkında elde ettiği bilgileri gizleme ve soruşturmayı örtbas etmekle suçlanmıştı. 

Savcılıktan bilgi saklama süreci emniyet ile savcılık arasında yapılan yazışmalar sonunda 1. Ergenekon iddianamesinin 1328. sayfasında; 

*“şüphelinin kanıt niteliğindeki söz konusu kaset ve dokümanları Emniyet arşivine teslim etmesi gerekirken ortaya çıkmamalarını sağlamak amacıyla yanında götürmüştür.”* 

*“şüphelinin İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürü olarak görev yaptığı sırada 16 Mart 2001 tarihli yazıyla İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğüne DGM Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’ndan alınan soruşturma izni yazısının gönderilmesine karşın, İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğü’ne soruşturma izni haricinde Tuncay Güney’den elde edilen belgeler ile soruşturmaya konu olan ifadelerin gönderilmediği anlaşılmıştır.”* 

*“Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü arşiv kayıtları tetkik edildiğinde, 2001 yılında Tuncay Güney ile yapılan mülakat kasetlerinin ve çözümlerinin mevcut olmadığı saptanmıştır.”* şeklinde yer aldı. 

*SAüAN'IN MAHKEMEYE VERDİğİ TUTANAKLA ORTAYA üIKTI* 
Saçan'ın tutuklu bulunduğu süre içinde yaptığı itirazlar ve mahkemeye verdiği teslim tutanaklarının, avukatların talepleri doğrultusunda yapılan yeni yazışmalarda Tuncay Güney'in sorgu kasetlerinin Fotofilm şubesine çoğaltılmak üzere gönderildiği, o dönem komiser olan Vedat Erdem tarafından dönemin Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürü olan üzer üzben'e tutanakla teslim ettiği ortaya çıktı. Tutanağın ortaya çıkması ile hakkında soruşturma açılan halen Edirne Emniyet Müdürü Yardımcısı olan üzer üzben müfettişler tarafından ifadesi alındı. ünce konuyu hatırlamadığını söylediği öğrenilen üzben, teslim tutanağının gösterilmesi üzerine Tuncay Güney'in sorgu kasetlerini komiser Vedat Erdem'den teslim aldığını söyledi. üzer üzben, komiser Vedat Erdem tarafından kendisine verilen sorgu kasetlerinden birini şube arşivine, diğerini İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğü aracılığıyla Daire Başkanlığına gönderdiğini, üzerinde çalışılması için talimat verdiğini ve CD'ye aktarttığını da açıkladı. 

*16 AY UZUN SüRELİ RüTBE DURDURMA CEZASI ALDI ANCAK
*Verdiği bu ifade ile delil kaseti ile ilgili bilgileri resmi makamlardan gizlediği ortaya çıkan dönemin Organize Suçlar şube Müdürü üzer üzben hakkında yürütülen soruşturma sonunda 16 ay uzun süreli rütbe durdurma cezası verildi. Ancak olay zamanaşımına uğradığı gerekçesiyle *"işlemden kaldırılmasına"* karar verildi. 

Soruşturma sürecinde kasetleri gizlediği iddia edilerek Ergenekon soruşturmasını örtbas etmekle suçlanan eski Organize Suçlar şube Müdürü Adil Serdar Saçan ise 16 ay tutuklu kaldı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da bir ilk!* 

*Birinci Ergenekon Davası'nda ilk defa tanık dinleniyor...*

*Cem TURSUN / DHA* 
DANIşTAY ve Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'ne yönelik saldırılara ilişkin dava ile birleştirilen birinci Ergenekon davasının 153. duruşması başladı. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce Silivri Cezaevi’nde kurulan duruşma salonunda görülen 26'sı tutuklu toplam 98 sanığın yargılandığı davanın bugünkü duruşmasına, emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, Alparslan Arslan ve Osman Yıldırım’ın da aralarında bulunduğu tutuklu 25 sanık katıldı. Tutuklu sanıklar Ergün Poyraz ile başka suçlardan tutuklu Sedat Peker ve Semih Tufan Gülaltay duruşmaya katılmadı. Duruşmada tutuksuz sanıklardan ise gazeteci Güler Kömürcü üztürk, Emin Caner Yiğit, Murat üzkan, Zeki Yurdakul üağman, Mete Yalazangil ve İbrahim Benli yeraldı.


*TANIK DİNLENİYOR*

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün yıllık izne ayrıldığı için heyete, üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese başkanlık ediyor. Ergenekon davalarında ilk defa bir tanığın ifadesinin alınmasına geçildi. Tutuklu sanık Osman Yıldırım’ın kendisini Ataşehir’deki eve arabayla götürdüğünü iddia ettiği Orhan Kadı’nın tanık olarak ifadesi alınıyor. üzese, tanık Orhan Kadı'yı kürsüye çağırarak ifadesini almaya başladı.

*GİZLİ TANIKLAR İüİN VİDEOKONFERANS*

üzese ayrıca, gizli tanıkların dinlenebilmesi için salona kurulacak videokonferans sistemiyle ilgili Adalet Bakanlığı’na gönderilen yazıya olumlu cevabın verildiğini ifade etti.



23.08.2010 Pazartesi *10:43 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon davasında olay!* 



*Osman Yıldırım, küfürlü sözler söylemeye başladı ve elindeki mikrofonu fırlattı*

*Cem TURSUN / DHA* 


Danıştay dosyasıyla birleştirilen birinci Ergenekon davasının 153. duruşmasında ikinci tanık olarak Recep üzkan'ın ifadesi alındı. Ataşehir'deki toplantının yapıldığı iddia edilen evin sahibi üzkan iddiaları kabul etmedi. 

Muzaffer Tekin'in “Sizin evde toplantı oldu mu?" sorusuna üzkan, “Olmadı. Ben sizleri ilk defa burada görüyorum. Komşularımın yalan beyanlarına rağmen buradakileri ilk defa görüyorum" dedi.

*BU DAVADA ARTIK TUZ KOKTU*

Bu cevap üzerine Tekin, “Polis kovuşturma devam ederken bu olayı bizlere monte etmek için orada komşularla konuşuyor. Bu davada artık tuz koktu. Burada mahkemecilik oynuyoruz" diye konuştu.

Tekin'in bu sözleri üzerine salonda alkış sesleri duyulunca Mahkeme Başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzese, “Burası duruşma salonu alkışı kesin" diyerek uyarıda bulundu. 

*BURASI ZULüM SALONU*

Doğu Perinçek'in oturduğu yerden, “Sizi tebrik ediyorum. üok doğru konuşuyorsunuz" demesi üzerine üzese, Perinçek'i duruşma salonunda ayağa kalkarak konuşması konusunda uyardı. Bunun üzerine Perinçek, “Burası zulüm salonu, duruşma salonu değil" şeklinde konuştu. 

*OSMAN YILDIRIM SALONDAN ATILDI*

Daha sonra söz alan Oktay Yıldırım, “Gizli tanık 9" hakkında bir takım iddialarda bulundu. Bu sözlere sinirlenen Osman Yıldırım ise söz aldı. Yıldırım, küfürlü sözler söylemeye başladı ve elindeki mikrofonu Oktay Yıldırım'ın olduğu tarafa doru fırlattı. Ancak mikrofon kimseye isabet etmedi. Bunun üzerine Oktay Yıldırım, Osman Yıldırım'ın üzerine yürüdü. Osman Yıldırım, jandarmalar tarafından ağzı kapatılarak salondan çıkarıldı.

*YİRMİNCİ OLARAK BURAYA TAYİN EDİLDİM*

Ardından emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük söz alarak, “31 aydır tutukluyum. Davanın geldiği son safhaya çok üzülüyorum. Türk adaleti bu duruma düşmemeliydi. Bir Osman Yıldırım'ın beyanlarıyla dava bu noktaya getirildi. Tutuklu olduğum için üzülmüyorum. Teğmenliğimden itibaren 19 kez tayin edildim. 20. olarak buraya tayin edildim. Ancak durumu buraya getirenlere teessüf ediyorum" diye konuştu. Duruşma tanık Recep üzkan'ın çapraz sorgusunun tamamlanmasının ardından tutuksuz sanık Salih Kunter'in savunmasının alınmasıyla devam ediyor.




23.08.2010 Pazartesi *18:04 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Kilit tanıktan ilginç ifadeler* 

** 

*23.08.2010* - 16:07


_Danıştay ve Cumhuriyet gazetesine yönelik saldırılarla ilgili davayla birleştirilen birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasında tutuklu sanık Osman Yıldırım, kendisini otomobille Ataşehir'den aldığını söyleyen tanık Orhan Kadı'nın yalan beyanda bulunduğunu öne sürerek, ''Beni alan şahıs demek ki çok önem taşıyor. Kendisini onun yerine feda ediyor. Devlet beni alanı bulmazsa, ben bulunması için neler yapacağımı biliyorum'' dedi._



*İSTANBUL* *-* İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince görülen Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'ndeki duruşmada, mahkeme heyetine başkanlık eden üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese, kürsüye çağırdığı Kadı'nın kimlik tespitini yaptıktan sonra, Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğünce alınan emniyet ifadesini okudu. 

üzese'nin, *''Danıştay saldırısı ve Cumhuriyet gazetesinin bombalanması hakkında ne biliyorsunuz?''* sorusuna Kadı, *''Olayın olduğu ana kadar Alparslan Arslan'la aynı evde kalıyorduk. Olayı basından takip ettiğim kadarıyla biliyorum. Bunun dışında ayrıca bir şey bilmiyorum''* dedi. 

Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel'in, davanın tutuklu sanıklarından Osman Yıldırım'ı tanıyıp tanımadığı şeklindeki sorusuna Kadı, *''Osman Yıldırım'la Ataşehir'de bir kere karşılaştık. Yıldırım, onu kendi arabasıyla alıp Recep üzkan'ın evine getirmemi istedi. Bizde de araba merakı var. 'Alırım' dedim. Ataşehir meydandaki Migros'un önünden Osman Yıldırım'ı aldım ve Recep üzkan'ın evine getirdim. Sonra Alparslan Arslan aşağı indi, arabayla beraber gittiler''* yanıtını verdi. 

Pekgüzel'in, *''O gün Alparslan Arslan, Recep üzkan'ın evinde mi kaldı?''* sorusuna Kadı, Arslan'ın o gece üzkan'ın evinde kalmadığını hatırladığını söyledi. Pekgüzel'in, *''Siz bombaları kendi kaldığınız evde veya üzkan'ın evinde gördünüz mü?''* sorusuna da Kadı, evde bomba ya da silah görmediğini ifade etti. 

*ALPARSLAN ARSLAN'I şEYH'İN EVİNDE GüRDüM*
*''Salih Kurter'in yanına gittiniz mi? Alparslan Arslan üzerinde Kurter'in ne gibi bir etkisi vardı?''* şeklindeki Savcı Pekgüzel'in sorusu üzerine Kadı, *''Bir kez gittim. Alparslan'ın çok sevdiği bir kişiydi. Kurter'in etrafında 10-15 kişi vardı. Herhangi bir cemaate, tarikata önderlik yaptığını bilmiyorum''* cevabını verdi. 

Pekgüzel'in, *''Alparslan Arslan, size yapacağı eylemleri anlattı mı? Bir şey söyledi mi? Son günlerde davranışlarında bir değişiklik var mıydı?''* sorusu üzerine Kadı, *''Alparslan, Danıştay saldırısı ve Cumhuriyet gazetesinin bombalanmasıyla ilgili bir şey anlatmadı. Kendisini cezaevinde ziyaret ettiğimde de bunlardan bahsetmedi. Bombaları ve silahları nereden aldığına dair bir şey söylemedi. Son günlerde durgun ve düşünceliydi. Zaten az konuşurdu''* diye konuştu. 

*DİNİ KONULARDA HASSASİYETİ VARDI* 
Pekgüzel'in, *''Arslan'ın dini konularda hassasiyeti var mıydı? Namaz kılar mıydı? Size baskı yapıyor muydu?''* sorularına da Kadı, *''Dini konularda hassasiyeti vardır. Yaklaşık 1,5 yıldır 5 vakit namaz kılan bir insandı. Biz alkol kullanan kişilerdik. İçtiğimiz dönemlerde yanında oturmamaya gayret ederdik''* yanıtını verdi. 

*SİLAHI KENDİSİNE BEN VERMEDİM* 
Pekgüzel'in, *''Arslan, Browning marka silahı sizden aldığını söyledi. Ne diyeceksiniz?''* sorusuna Kadı, kendisinin vermediğini ve bu ifadeyi kabul etmediğini söyledi. 

*BAşüRTüLü DOMUZ KARİKATüRüNE VERDİğİ TEPKİ* 
Cumhuriyet Savcısı Nihat Taşkın'ın, *''Alparslan Arslan, size domuza başörtüsü takılan karikatürden bahsetti mi?''* şeklindeki sorusuna da Kadı, *''Böyle bir şerefsizlik olur mu, benim değerlerime saygısızlık yapılır mı?' diye söylemişti''* dedi. 

*''Aykut Metin şükre, Levent Temiz, Erkan Toker, Mehmet Demirtaş ve Muzaffer Tekin'i tanıyor musunuz?''* şeklindeki Savcı Taşkın'ın sorusuna Kadı, *''Ben sadece Muzaffer Tekin'i tanıyorum. Tekin'in bürosu, benim nişanlımın yanında çalıştığı avukatın bürosunun yanındaydı. Hatta, Tekin ile beni tanıştıran nişanlımdır''* diye konuştu. 

*KURTER DİNİ KONULARDA KONUşURDU* 
Taşkın'ın, *''Yanına gittiğinizde Salih Kurter ile ne konularda konuşuyordunuz? Kaç kişi oluyordu?''* sorusuna Kadı, *''Salih hoca dini konularda konuşuyordu. Sohbetlerde 10-15 kişi oluyordu''* dedi. 

Tutuklu sanıklardan Muzaffer Tekin'in sorusu üzerine de Kadı, Alparslan Arslan'ın dini hassasiyetlerinin olduğunu ve içki içmediğini hatırlattı. 

Tekin'in, *''Arslan, kafasına koyduğu şeyi yapar mı? Birilerinden etkilenir mi?''* sorusuna Kadı, *''Arslan dik kafalıdır, beceriklidir. Kimsenin onu etkileyebileceğini düşünmüyorum''* diye konuştu. 

Tekin'in *''Arslan'ın, benimle dolaştığını veya benden etkilendiğine dair bir duyumun var mı?''* demesi üzerine Kadı, böyle bir duyumunun olmadığını belirtti. 

*''Menfur Danıştay saldırısından sonra yanımda Rafet Aslan ile birlikteyken seninle karşılaştık. 'Hukuk tahsili alan bir insan böyle bir şey yapar mı?' dedim. Sende, 'Bir buçuk senedir bir hocanın yanına takılıyor, namaz kılıyor. Biz de kendisine müdahale edemiyoruz' dedin. Ne diyorsun?''* sorusuna Kadı, öyle bir şey söylediğini hatırlamadığını ifade etti. 

*''ORHAN KADI, TAMAMEN YALAN KONUşUYOR''* 
Tutuklu sanık Osman Yıldırım'ın, *''Beni Migros'un önünden aldığınızı söylüyorsunuz. Beni alan kişi siz değilsiniz. Yalan konuşuyorsunuz. Beni alan, sizden daha uzun boylu, seyrek saçlı ve kumraldı. Siz değildiniz. Danıştay iddianamesinde, arkadaşım olduğunuz ve bana mesaj çektiğiniz iddia ediliyor''* diye konuşması üzerine Kadı*, ''Ben sizi tanımıyorum. Size mesaj da atmadım. Alparslan talep etti. Gömleğinin cebindeki kağıtta yazan adres ve telefonu Alparslan'a mesaj attım''* dedi. 

Yıldırım'ın, *''Danıştay'ın türban kararını ve Cumhuriyet gazetesindeki karikatürü konuştuğunuzu söylüyorsunuz. Beni alıp götürdüğünüz sitenin Recep üzkan'ın oturduğu site olduğunu söylüyorsunuz. Bu da yalan. Orhan Kadı, tamamen yalan konuşuyor. Beni alan şahıs demek ki çok önem taşıyor. Kendisini onun yerine feda ediyor. Devlet beni alanı bulmazsa, ben bulunması için neler yapacağımı biliyorum. Ben bunu ortaya çıkaracağım''* şeklinde konuştu. 

Bunun üzerine, mahkeme heyetine başkanlık eden üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese, *''Maddi gerçeğin bulunması hepimizin görevi''* dedi. 

*DURUşMADA FETHULLAH GüLEN İZİ*
Tutuklu sanıklardan emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük'ün avukatı Zeynep Küçük de, *''Kemalettin Gülen'i tanıyor musunuz?''* sorusuna Kadı, üniversiteden arkadaşı olduğunu kaydetti. Küçük'ün, *''Arslan üçüncü bombayı attıktan sonra ikinci olarak Hilmi üztürk'ü aramış. Bir anlam getirebiliyor musunuz?''* sorusuna Kadı, üztürk'ün arkadaşları olduğunu ve bir anlam kuramadığını söyledi. 

4 Mayıs 2006 gününe ait baz istasyon kayıtlarını detaylı bir şekilde anlatan Küçük *''4 Mayıs 2006'da 23.30'da Recep üzkan'ın evinde cep telefonunuz sinyal veriyor. Bir süre sonra da Ataşehir Migros'tan sinyal veriyor. 23.55'te de tekrar Recep üzkan'ın evinden sinyal veriyor. Bu tarihte mi Osman Yıldırım'ı aldınız?''* sorusuna Kadı, *''Olabilir. Ben Osman Yıldırım'ı aldım, üzkan'ın evine geldim. Alparslan Arslan aşağı indi, beraber arabayla gittiler. Ben o gece üzkan'ın evinde kaldım''* şeklinde konuştu. 

Küçük'ün, *''Baz istasyonlarına göre, Arslan o gece üzkan'ın evinde kalmış''* demesi üzerine Kadı, hatırlamadığını ve olabileceğini ifade etti. 

Muzaffer Tekin'in avukatı Selin Demirel Tahtabiçen'in, *''Osman Yıldırım, o gece Recep üzkan'ın evinde toplantı olduğunu iddia ediyor. Siz şahit oldunuz mu?''* sorusuna da Kadı, *''şahit olmadım. Yıldırım'ın, üzkan'ı tanıdığını da sanmıyorum''* dedi. 

Tutuklu sanıklardan Hayrettin Ertekin'in, *''Kemalettin Gülen ile Fethullah Gülen'in akrabalığı var mıdır?''* sorusuna Kadı, yeğeni olarak bildiğini söyledi. 

Bu arada duruşmaya, tutuksuz sanıklardan ve *tarikat şeyhi olduğu ileri sürülen Salih Kurter'in* de geldiği görüldü. 

*BİRİNCİ ''ERGENEKON'' DAVASININ 153. DURUşMASI* 
Danıştay ve Cumhuriyet gazetesine yönelik saldırılarla ilgili davayla birleştirilen birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının 153. duruşması Silivri'de yapıldı. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'ndeki duruşmaya emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, Alparslan Arslan ve Osman Yıldırım'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 25 tutuklu sanık katıldı. 

Tutuksuz sanıklardan Emin Caner Yiğit, Murat üzkan, Zeki Yurdakul üağman, Mete Yalazangil, İbrahim Benli ve gazeteci Güler Kömürcü üztürk de duruşmada hazır bulundu. Tutuklu sanıklardan Ergün Poyraz ise duruşmaya gelmedi. 

Bu arada, mahkeme salonundaki izleyici yoğunluğu nedeniyle, duruşmayı takip eden gazeteciler, avukatların oturduğu bölüme alındı. 

üte yandan, duruşma salonunun önünde toplanan ve Türkiye'nin çeşitli yerlerinden otobüslerle geldikleri belirtilen bir grup, burada zaman zaman sloganlar attı. Grup, duruşmaya verilen arada ise 12 Eylülde yapılacak olan referandum ile ilgili basın açıklaması yaptı.

(A.A)

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon savcılarına dava!* 


*Ayşegül USTA / DHA* 

POYRAZKüY’DE ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin davanın sanıklarından emekli Binbaşı Levent Bektaş, mühimmatlara ilişkin soruşturmayı yürüten ve iddianameyi hazırlayan Cumhuriyet Savcıları Murat Yönder ve Ercan şafak hakkında toplam 40 bin TL tutarında manevi tazminat davası açtı. 

Levent Bektaş’ın avuktaları Celal ülgen ve Hüseyin Ersöz tarafından İstanbul nöbetçi Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi’ne gönderilmek üzere Kartal nöbetçi Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi’ne verilen dilekçede Cumhuriyet Savcıları Murat Yönder ve Ercan şafak’ın delillerin hukuka uygunluğunu denetlemediği , hukuka aykırı olarak ele geçen delillere dayanarak iddianame hazırladıkları ve bu nedenle Levent Bektaş’ın kişilik haklarının ihlal edildiği öne sürüldü. 

Yasa gereği savcıların, emrinde çalışanların yasaya uygun davranıp davranmadığını kontrol etmesi gerektiği belirtilen dilekçede, Ercan şafak ve Murat Yönder’in denetleme görevlerini kasten yapmadıkları, yasaya aykırılıkları ve Levent Bektaş’ın aleyhine mahkemeyi de yanıltacak sahte delil üretilmesini kasten görmezden geldikleri iddia edildi.

Emekli Binbaşı Levent Bektaş’ın hukuka aykırı deliller dayanak gösterilerek yaklaşık 16 aydır tutuklu bulunduğu ve soruşturma aşamasında hakkında yakalama tedbirine başvurulabilmesi için gerekli hukuki şartların gerçekleşmediği ifade edilen dilekçede, savcılığın farazi bir kaçma şüphesine dayanarak, usul hükümlerine aykırı uygulama yaptığı öne sürüldü.

Dilekçenin devamında ise şunlara yer verildi:

”Poyrazköy’de bulunan mühimmata ilişkin iddialar ilk defa 21 Nisan 2009’da basında yer almıştır. Aynı gün tüm bu iddialar ulusal basında haber yapılmasına ve sansasyonel derecede gündem oluşturmasına karşın müvekkilimiz ne kaçmış ne de buna teşebbüs etmiştir. Kısacası müvekkilimiz yakalama tedbirine başvurulmasını gerektirecek bir fiil içinde bulunmamıştır. Tüm bu hukuki ve fiili durum davalı Cumhuriyet Savcılarının hukuka aykırı olarak müvekkilimiz hakkında yakalama tedbirine başvurduklarını ve özgürlüğünü kısıtladıklarını göstermektedir." 


23.08.2010 Pazartesi *16:52 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'da ABD iması*

 

Balyoz davası sanıklarından Org. üetin Doğan’ın kızı ve damadı tarafından oluşturulan sitede, Balyoz iddianamesi ile ilgili iddialara bir yenisini daha ekledi. 24 Ağustos 2010 Salı “Balyoz Planı"nın parçalarından biri olduğu öne sürülen “Suga” Planı sanıklarından, Muharrem Nuri Alacalı’nın, sanık olmasına neden gösterilen belgeyi oluşturduğu tarihte ABD Deniz Komuta Koleji’nde eğitimde olduğu, o dönemde Türkiye’ye hiç dönmediği öne sürüldü. Doğan’ın kızı ve damadı tarafından oluşturulan “üetin Doğan ve Gerçekler” sitesinde birbirinden ilginç iddialar yer alıyor.

“Balyoz” davası sanıklarından İstanbul 1. Ordu eski Komutanı Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın kızı ve damadı tarafından oluşturulan “üetin Doğan ve Gerçekler” sitesi, Balyoz iddianamesinde yer verilen kimi kişi, kuruluş ve kavramların, delillendirildikleri tarihten sonraki yıllarda resmiyet kazandıkları ya da sahte olduğuna ilişkin iddialarını sürdürüyor. Balyoz çerçevesindeki Suga Planı’nın 107 numaralı sanığı Muharrem Nuri Alacalı’nın 11 numaralı CD’deki bir belgeyi hazırladığı iddiasını ele alan site, 6 Ocak 2003 tarihli belgenin metadata bilgilerinde “şirket adı” yerinde “Dzkk” yani “Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı” ibaresinin geçtiğini, altında da Nuri Alacalı adının yazılı bulunduğunu bildirdi. Sitede Nuri Alacalı’nın 76 numaralı ek klasördeki sorgu tutanağında yer alan “Ben 2002 yılının Temmuz ayından 2003 yılının Haziran ayına kadar ABD’de Deniz Komuta Koleji eğitimine katıldım, o süreç içerisinde hiç Türkiye’ye dönmedim. Pasaport giriş çıkış kayıtlarımdan da bu husus açıkça anlaşılabilir” ifadesine yer verildi.

“üetin Doğan ve Gerçekler” sitesi, “Nuri Alacalı, bu belgeyi üstverisinde görüldüğü tarihte, yani 6 Ocak 2003’te, yazmış olamayacağını pasaportu ve görev yazıları ile ispatladığına göre neden Balyoz sanığı olarak bulunuyor?” sorusunu ortaya atarken, belgenin metadatasının gerçeği yansıtmaması sorusunun da yanıtlanması istendi. Site şu iddialarda bulundu: “Cevabı basit. Belgede sahtecilik var. Neden? üünkü burada üç ihtimal var: 1.Belge Nuri Alacalı tarafından yazıldı ama üstverisinde (metadata, cd kimlik bilgileri) gözüktüğü gibi 6 Ocak 2003’te yazılmadı. 2.Belge 6 Ocak 2003’te yazıldı ama üstverisinde gözüktüğü gibi Nuri Alacalı tarafından yazılmadı. 3.Belge 6 Ocak 2003’te Nuri Alacalı tarafından yazılmadı. Her üç durumda da bu belgenin üstverileri gerçeği yansıtmıyor! Yani bu belgede sahtecilik var. Peki bu belge sahte ise, belgenin içinde bulunduğu 11 no.lu CD’deki diğer belgeler (Balyoz, Oraj, Sakal, üarşaf, vs.) onların da üstverilerinde görünen kişiler tarafından ve görünen tarihlerde yazılmadığına dair – en azından – bazı şüphelerin doğması gerekmez mi? Ama savcılar olgular ne olursa olsun savlarından o kadar emin ki, bu sahtecilik bulgusu umurlarında değil. Ve Nuri Alacalı’yı hazırlamış olması mümkün olmayan bir belge üzerinden iddianameye sanık olarak koyuyorlar. Ya Nuri Alacalı’nın o tarihlerde ABD’de olduğunu belgelemiş olması? Savcılar Nuri Alacalı’nın ifadesinin kısa bir özetini vermelerine rağmen, bu olguya iddianamede hiç değinmiyorlar bile.”



*ANAYURT GZT.* / 24 Ağustos 2010

----------


## bozok

*153’üncü duruşmada ilk tanık dinlendi*



*Danıştay dosyasıyla birleştirilen birinci Ergenekon davasının, İstanbul 13’üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki dünkü 153’üncü duruşmasında ilk defa bir tanık dinlendi.*

Sanık Alparslan Arslan’ın ev arkadaşı Orhan Kadı tanık olarak ifade verdi. Kadı, Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’ne yönelik bombalı saldırı ve Danıştay’a yapılan silahlı saldırı olayıyla ilgili hiçbir şey bilmediğini söyledi. Alparslan Arslan’ın ev arkadaşı olduğunu ve olay gününe kadar aynı evde kaldıklarını söyleyen Kadı, diğer sanıkları ise tanımadığını söyledi.

Ardından çapraz sorgusuna geçilen Kadı’ya Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, “Osman Yıldırım’ı tanıyor musun?” diye sordu. Sadece bir kez Osman Yıldırım’la karşılaştığını iddia eden Kadı şunları söyledi: “Alparslan Arslan’la Recep üzkan’ın evindeyken, Arslan bana ‘Osman diye bir arkadaşım var, gelecek. Onu gidip alır mısın?’ dedi. Ben de ‘tabii, alırım’ dedim. Osman Yıldırım’ı Ataşehir Migros’un önünden aldım.” Pekgüzel’in “Ne zaman oldu bu olay?” sorusu üzerine, Kadı, “Danıştay saldırısından beş, altı ay öncesi kadar. 2005 yılı içerisindeydi diye hatırlıyorum” diye konuştu. Pekgüzel’in, “üzkan’ın veya kendi evinizde silah ya da bomba görüp görmemesini” sorması üzerine Kadı, “görmediğini” ifade etti.

“Salih Kurteri’nin evine hiç gittiniz mi?” diye soran Pekgüzel’e, Kadı “Bir kere gittim. Salih Kurter, Alparslan’ın çok sevdiği, saydığı birisiydi” diye cevap verdi. Eski Yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin, Kadı’ya “Arslan’ın dini hassasiyetleri var mıdır” diye sordu. Kadı da, “Evet, vardır” şeklinde cevap verdi. Tekin’in “Basında çıktığı gibi Arslan içki içen, ayyaş biri midir?” sorusuna ise, “İçki içmez, dini hassasiyetleri vardır” dedi. Ardından söz alan Osman Yıldırım, tanık Orhan Kadı’nın ifadelerini yalanladı. 

*Silivri eylemi*

İşüİ Partisi (İP) ve bazı sivil toplum kuruluşlarının Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıkları Doğu Perinçek, Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay’a destek olmak için başlattıkları yürüyüş kapsamında 3000 kişi dün Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi önünde toplandı. Grup, “Yurtseverlere özgürlük, AKP anayasasına hayır” ve “Atatürk gençliği görev başında” yazılı pankartlar açtı. Perinçek, üzkan ve Balbay’ın fotoğraflarını taşıyan eylemciler, “Aydınlar çıkacak hesap soracak”, “Hükümet istifa, Tayyip Yüce Divan’a” sloganları attı.


Cem TURSUN - Ali TİNBEK / DHA / HüRRİYET / 24 Ağustos 2010

----------


## bozok

*'Sapık sapık sorular sormayın!'*

 

*Ergenekon davasının 154. duruşmasında Kurter'in çapraz sorgusuna devam edildi.*

Ergenekon davasında sanık Kurter'e tutuklu sanık Mehmet Zekeriya üztürk, “Atatürk sizce Müslüman mıydı?" diye sordu. Kurter bu soruya sert tepki göstererek, “üyle sapık sapık sorular sormayın. Ben Atatürk'ün devrinde yaşamadım. Kendisini tanımadığım bir insanı nereden bileyim" diye cevap verdi. 

DANIşTAY ve Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'ne yönelik saldırılara ilişkin dava ile birleştirilen birinci Ergenekon davasının 154. duruşmasında Salih Kurter'in çapraz sorgusuna devam edildi. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce Silivri Cezaevi’nde kurulan duruşma salonunda görülen davada, İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek ile Salih Kurter arasında şu ilginç diyalog yaşandı. 

Doğu Perinçek : şeriata göre hırsızlığın cezası nedir? 
Salih Kurter : Hırsızlık yapanın eli kesilir. 
Doğu Perinçek : şeriata göre türban takmamanın cezası nedir? 
Salih Kurter: Onun cezasını Allah bilir. 
Doğu Perinçek : Tesettür konusunda yanlış karar veren Danıştay üyelerinin cezası nedir? şeriatın cezası geçerli olur mu? 
Salih Kurter: O eskidendi. Uygulamıyorsa Allah onun cezasını verir. 

Bu diyaloğun ardından Doğu Perinçek, “Bunların hepsini yanlış öğretiyorsun. Cinlerle, şeytanlarla Türkiye'yi ne hale getirdiniz? Saraylar, yalılar cebe indiriliyor. Millete kurşun dökmek, cin çıkarmak, muska yazmak... Ormanlarımız, fabrikalarımız, denizlerimiz elden gidiyor. Fettullahçı gladioya soruyorum. Türkiye'yi ne hale getirdiniz?" diye konuştu. 

HANEFİ AVCI üOK DOğRU SüYLüYOR 

"“Ben gittin azmettirdin demiyorum" diyen Perinçek, “Medeni Kanunu, Ceza Kanunu kaldırdığınız zaman herkes birbirini öldürür. Hanefi Avcı çok doğru söylüyor. ‘O Ergenekon davasında karşılaştığınız hakimler hakim değil, savcılar savcı değil, polisler de polis değildir. Onlar gizli bir örgüttür’ diyor. Bu davanın özü budur. Yasadışı örgüt, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin temelini yıkmıştır. Bu örgüt bunun altında kalacaktır. Avcı'nın dediği adamlar burada sanık sandalyesine oturacak. Hem de öyle uzun bir zamanda değil, kısa bir süre içinde" dedi. 

“Cinler, inler ve şeytanlarla uraşıyoruz” diyen Perinçek, “İki gündür bu mahkemeyi cin çarpmıştır. Osman Yıldırım diye bir adamı getirdiniz 15 dakikada çözülecek sorunu 10 aydır çözemediniz. 10 aydır bu yalanın aletisiniz" ifadesini kullandı. 

BİZ KİMSENİN HAKİMİ DEğİLİZ 

Bu sözler üzerine Mahkeme Başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzese, “Biz Anayasa'nın öngördüğü şekilde kanunları uygulayan hakimleriz. Biz kimsenin hakimi değiliz. Bu ülkede yaşayan herkes Anayasa'ya uymak zorunda" diye konuştu. 

Ardından sanık Kurter'e tutuklu sanık Mehmet Zekeriya üztürk, “Atatürk sizce Müslüman mıydı?" diye sordu. Kurter bu soruya sert tepki göstererek, “üyle sapık sapık sorular sormayın. Ben Atatürk'ün devrinde yaşamadım. Kendisini tanımadığım bir insanı nereden bileyim" diye cevap verdi. 

OSMAN YILDIRIM'A MİKROFON VERİLMEDİ 

Ardından Osman Yıldırım söz aldı. Yıldırım, Salih Kurter'in Alparslan Arslan tarafından isminin verilerek davaya sokulduğunu iddia etti. Yıldırım'ın dünkü duruşmada sanık Oktay Yıldırım'a konuşması için verilen mikrofon fırlatmasının ardında bugün Yıldırım'ın mikrofonunu yanındaki askerin tuttuğu görüldü. Duruşma, tutuksuz sanık Salih Kurter'in çapraz sorgusuyla devam ediyor. 


24.08.2010 14:03:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*Savcı üz'e gitti* 



*Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız, “İnternet Andıcı” soruşturması için adliyeye gitti ve üz'e ifade verdi*

*VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 


Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı olmasını engelleyen ve TSK’daki komuta kademesini altüst eden “İnternet Andıcı” soruşturması için adliyeye gitti. Iğsız, 1’inci Ordu Komutanlığı görevini devrettikten bir gün sonra Zekeriya üz’e ifade verdi.

“İnternet andıcı” olarak bilinen ve “Genelkurmay tarafından kamuoyunu yönlendirme amaçlı internet siteleri kurulduğu” yönündeki iddialara ilişkin soruşturma kapsamında ifadeye çağrılan Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız, dün savcı Zekeriya üz’e ifade verdi. ünceki gün 1. Ordu Komutanlığı görevini Orgeneral Hayri Kıvrıkoğlu’na devreden Hasan Iğsız saat 13.10 sıralarında, sivil kıyafetle, sivil plakalı bir araç ile korumaları eşliğinde adliyeye geldi. Orgeneral Iğsız, üırağan Caddesi üzerindeki savcı ve hakimlerin kullandığı kapıdan giriş yaptı. Iğsız, Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı’nın eşliğinde Savcı Zekeriya üz’e ifade verdi.
İnternet Andıcı soruşturması, Albay Dursun üiçek tarafından hazırlandığı iddia edilen “İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” belgesini ihbar eden meçhul subayın gönderdiği ikinci ihbar mektubuyla yaklaşık 1 yıl önce başlatıldı. Söz konusu ihbar mektubunun ardından mektupta yer alan ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na ait internet siteleri olduğu öne sürülen siteler polis tarafından incelemeye alınmıştı. Bazı internet sitelerinin ihbar mektubunun savcılığa ulaşması ve basında yer almasının ardından da kapatıldığı öne sürülmüştü.

*İki kere rapor aldı*

Genelkurmay Başkanlığı 1’inci Bilgi Destek şube Müdürlüğü tarafından hazırlandığı öne sürülen İnternet Andıcı’nın altında, dönemin Genelkurmay 2’nci Başkanı Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız’ın imzasının bulunduğu iddia edilmişti. Soruşturma kapsamında Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız ve YAş sonucunda Tümgeneralliğe terfi eden Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Adli Müşaviri Hıfzı üubuklu’nun da aralarında bulunduğu 19 kişi, 2 Ağustos 2010’da savcı Zekeriya üz tarafından ifadeye çağrıldı. Terör örgütü üyesi olmak iddiasıyla şüpheli olarak ifadeye çağrılan subayların bir kısmı 10 ila 20 gün arasında değişen rapor almış, bir kısmı ise yurt dışında oldukları için mazeret bildirmişti. Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız da 10’ar günlük iki ayrı rapor sunarak ifade vermeye gelmemişti. Ancak bazı subaylar geçtiğimiz haftalarda adliyeye gelerek savcılığa ifade vermişti.

*YAş’la eşzamanlı* 

Genelkurmay, Milli Savunma Bakanlığı ve Adalet Bakanlığı’na gönderilen yazılara cevap gelmesinin ardından, YAş toplantılarının ikinci günü olan 3 Ağustos’ta operasyon başlatılmıştı. İstanbul, İzmir, Gölcük ve Ankara’da 5 ayrı adreste arama yapılan soruşturma kapsamında gözaltına alınan kimse olmamıştı. Operasyonun YAş toplantısına rastlamasının tesadüf olmadığı iddia edilmişti.

*“İnternet Andıcı” nedir?*

İnternet Andıcı konusu ilk olarak Taraf Gazetesi’nin 2 şubat 2009 tarihli sayısında psikolojik savaş amaçlı kurulmuş 35 internet sitesinin Genelkurmay’a bağlı Bilgi Destek Daire Başkanlığı tarafından yönetildiği yönündeki haberiyle gündeme geldi. Daha sonra gelen bir ihbarda internet sitelerinde hükümet ve cemaatlerin hedef alındığı, 292 Türkçe yayın yapan internet sitesinin de sürekli izlendiği iddia edildi. İhbarda Iğsız’ın yanısıra, Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu, Korgeneral Mehmet Eröz, Genelkurmay Adli Müşaviri Tuğgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu ve Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in de adı geçiyordu. İddialar üzerine açıklama yapan Genelkurmay, sitelerin Başbakanlık’ın bilgisi dahilinde olduğunu açıkladı. Ancak Başbakanlık bu yönde bir direktifleri olmadığını açıklayınca soruşturma başlatıldı.




24.08.2010 Salı *18:22 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*TİB'te 3. telekulak incelemesi* 





27.08.2010 - 12:38 / *Gazeteport*

*Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, telekulak iddialarıyla ilgili olarak, Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığında inceleme yapıyor.* 

*ANKARA* - Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca, Yargıtay ve Danıştay Başkanlıklarının telefonlarının dinlenildiği iddialarına ilişkin yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında, Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığında (TİB) yeni bir inceleme yapılıyor. 




AA muhabirinin aldığı bilgiye göre, soruşturmayı yürüten *Başsavcıvekili Nuri Yiğit*, sabah saatlerinde TİB'e gitti. 


İncelemede, soruşturma kapsamında bilirkişiler tarafından hazırlanan raporlarda, öğrenilmesi ve açıklığa kavuşturulması gerektiği belirtilen bir takım teknik konuların araştırılacağı ve gözlemleneceği öğrenildi. 


*4 SAATLİK İNCELEME SONA ERDİ* 
Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca, Yargıtay ve Danıştay Başkanlıklarının telefonlarının dinlenildiği iddialarına ilişkin yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında, Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığında (TİB) yapılan inceleme sona erdi. 


Soruşturmayı yürüten Başsavcıvekili Nuri Yiğit, beraberindeki bilirkişiler ile saat 10.00'da TİB'e gelerek yaptığı incelemeyi saat 14.30'da tamamladı. Başsavcıvekili Yiğit, TİB'den ayrılırken, herhangi bir açıklama yapmadı. 


İncelemede, soruşturma kapsamında bilirkişiler tarafından hazırlanan raporlarda, öğrenilmesi ve açıklığa kavuşturulması gerektiği belirtilen bir takım teknik konuların araştırıldığı ve gözlemlendiği; yetkililerden bilgi de alındığı kaydedildi. 


Soruşturma çerçevesinde, *29 Mart'ta, TİB'de, Ankara 9. Sulh Ceza Mahkemesi'nin kararı doğrultusunda, geniş çaplı bir arama yapılmıştı*. 


Başsavcıvekili Nuri Yiğit ve konusunda uzman üç bilirkişi, Yargıtay ve Danıştay Başkanlıklarının telefonlarının daha önce dinlenip dinlenilmediği konusunda inceleme gerçekleştirmiş, bu kapsamda, TİB Başkanı Fethi şimşek'in de aralarında bulunduğu yetkililerden bilgi almıştı. 

İnceleme sırasında, Yargıtay ve Danıştay Başkanlıklarının telefonlarının dinlenip dinlenilmediğinin tespiti amacıyla Yargıtay tarafından verilen numaralardan uygulamalar yaptırılmış ve bu kayıtların sistemde nasıl kaydedildiği de gözlemlenmişti. 

(A.A)

----------


## bozok

*Silivri** soruları*

*
*Silivri davaları uzuyor... Bu davaların uzamasından orada yatan sanıklar sorumlu değil.. Ne var ki, adaletin geç işlemesinin bedeli onlara fatura ediliyor, cezayı onlar çekiyor. Bu arada duruşmalarda öyle sorular soruluyor ki... şaşıp kalmamak elde değil. Bir dostumuz Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay’a sorulan soruların dökümünü yapmış. Okuyalım:

*Tuncay üzkan’a:*

- 20 yıldır aynı takım elbiseyi giydiğiniz doğru mu?
- Yamalı pantolon giyer misiniz?
- Taze fasulye sever misiniz?
- Domatesi ekmek arası yer misiniz?
- Neden Ergenekon örgütünü araştırmadınız?
- Susurluk’la ilgili o kadar araştırmanız ver, Ergenekon ile ilgili bize yardımcı olun, bildiklerinizi anlatın.

(üzkan’ın hakime “Suçumu söyleyin” demesi üzerine savcı aynen şöyle diyor: “Kendisi daha iyi bilmektedir...”)

*BALBAY’a...*
*
*- Kimi komutanların size anlattığı şeyler suç unsuru içermektedir. Bunlar niçin size anlatıldı?

- Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği’nin size gönderdiği bazı iletiler var. Bu iletiler başka kimlere gönderilmiş olabilir?

(Balbay TV programında ‘bütün renkler aynı anda kirlendi’ kısmını söylemeden ‘birinciliği beyaza verdiler’ demiş. Bu görüşme ile ilgili savcılık yazılı sorgusunda şu soru yer almış :Smile:  

- Beyaz kim?

- İlhan Selçuk size “Ankara’ya geliyorum, herkesi topla” demiş. (Telefonda) Herkes kimdir, kimlerdir, niçin siz topluyorsunuz?”

 
*Melih AşIK* / MİLLİYET GZT. / 28 Ağustos 2010

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da sürpriz tahliye*

 

*Ergenekon'da Cumhuriyet'e bomba atılması olayıyla ilgili olarak Irşi tahliye edildi.*
Birleştirilen Ergenekon davasında Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’ne bomba atılması olayıyla ilgili yargılanan ve yaklaşık 4 yıldır tutuklu bulunan Tekin Irşi, tahliye edildi. Ankara 11’inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından görülen ilk davada 10 yıl 2 ay 15 gün hapis cezası alan Irşi, geçtiğimiz yıl verilen birleştirme kara-rının ardından Ergenekon davasında yeniden yargılanmaya başlamıştı... 

Silivri’de görülen Birinci Ergenekon davasının 156’ncı duruşmasında ilginç bir gelişme yaşandı. Emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, İşçi Partisi lideri Doğu Perinçek ve emekli Yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin isimlerin de yargılandığı davada, önceki gece bir tahliye çıktı. Serbest kalan isim ise Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’ne 2006 yılında yapılan bombalı saldırılarda pimi çekilmeyen el bombasını gazetenin bahçesine attığı gerekçesiyle yargılanan tutuklu sanık Tekin Irşi’ydi. 

*‘Suç vasfı değişti’* 

Daha önce 10 yıl hapis cezası alan Irşi İstanbul 13’üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından görülen birinci Ergenekon davasının 156 duruşmasında tahliye edildi. Mahkeme Heyeti, Tekin Irşi’nin delil durumu, suç vasfının değişme ihtimali ve dosya kapsamının dikkate alınarak tahliyesine karar verdi ancak yurt dışına çıkmasına yasak getirdi. Böylece 2006 yılının 18 Mayıs tarihinde yakalanan Irşi, 4 yıl 4.5 aylık bir tutukluluğun ardından serbest kalmış oldu. 

*Pimi çekmeden atmıştı* 

Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’ne 2006 yılında atılan pimi çekilmemiş el bombasını attığı belirlenen Tekin Irşi, bir süre kaçtıktan sonra 18 Mayıs günü gözaltına alınmıştı. Bir Danıştay üyesinin hayatını kaybettiği Danıştay saldırısı davasıyla birleştirilen Cumhuriyet gazetesi davası kapsamında Ankara 11’inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde yargılanan Irşi, yaklaşık 2 yıllık bir yargılanmanın ardından mahkeme tarafından 10 yıl 2 ay 15 gün hapis cezasına mahkum edildi. Danıştay saldırısını gerçekleştiren Alparslan Arslan ise 2 kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezasına çarptırıldı. Ancak mahkemenin bu kararı yapılan itirazlar sonrası Yargıtay tarafından bozuldu. Yargıtay 9. Ceza Dairesi’nin “Danıştay davası ile Ergenekon davası birleştirilsin” gerekçesiyle verdiği “bozma kararına”, Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, “uyulması” kararını verdi. 

*Polisler takip ediyordu* 

Bu kararın ardından dosyaların birleştirilmesiyle Irşi birinci Ergenekon kapsamında yeniden yargılanmaya başlandı. Bu yeni yargılama süresince Irşi mahkemede veriği ifadelerle adından sıkça söz ettirdi. 5 Mayıs tarihinde Cumhuriyet gazetesine bomba atmalarının ardından polisler tarafından devamlı takip edildiğini belirterek, “Hep takip ediliyordum ama polis almıyordu. Sanki bir şeyler bekliyordu ve ben de bunun ne olduğunu biliyorum” demişti. 

*‘At bir şey olmaz’ dedi* 

Irşi, bombayı nasıl attığını ise şöyle itiraf etmişti: “Bombayı Osman Yıldırım verdi. Cumhuriyet gazetesine gittik. Yıldırım’ın yanından ayrıldım ama çok fazla insan olduğu için bombayı atamadım. Ankesörlü telefondan Osman Yıldırım’ı aradım. ‘Ya Osman abi, olmaz. Kalabalık’ dedim, ‘Ya at at, bir şey olmaz’ dedi. ‘Ya niye atayım, tıklım tıklım insan’ dedim. ‘Yav, bir şey olmaz, taş misali at’ dedi. Ben ‘atmam’ dedim. Biraz daha ısrar etti, ben atmayacağımı söyleyince bara geçmemi söyledi. Erhan’la bara geldi, ‘Neden atmadın’ dedi. Ben de kalabalık olduğunu söyledim. ‘Tamam akşam olsun atarsın’ dedi. Saat 8 gibi yeniden oraya gittik. Ben, Erhan ve Osman. Baktım, yine insanlar var. Vazgeçtim, saat 10-11 olduğunda bombayı elime aldım. Pimini çekmeden kapısına doğru attım.” Kendi attığı bombanın patlamadığını ve Yıldırım’ın veryansın ettiğini söyleyen Irşi, Cumhuriyet’e 2. bombayı İsmail Sağır’ın, üçüncü bombayı Arslan’ın attığını öne sürmüştü. 



29.08.2010 12:20 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*üok gizli 'Dolmabahçe dosyası' Ankara'da!* 



*Genelkurmay eski Başkanı Büyükanıt ve ailesinin şahsi hesap ve bilgilerinin bulunduğu ‘’üok Gizli’’ dosya Ankara’ya gönderildi. Dosya Avukatlara da verilmedi ve yine ‘’üok Gizli’’ kaydıyla bilirkişiye havale edildi.* 

*ANKARA -* Genelkurmay eski Başkanı Yaşar Büyükanıt ve ailesine ait şahsi bilgiler, gayrimenkul ve banka hesapları ile harcamalarına ilişkin evrakların bulunduğu ‘’üok Gizli’’ dosya Ankara’ya gönderildi.

Ergenekon davasını sürdüren İstanbul 13 Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince, eski bakan

Fikri Sağlar-Büyükanıt tazminat davasına bakan Ankara 1. Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesine gönderilen dosya Avukatlara verilmedi ve yine ‘’üok Gizli’’ kaydıyla bilirkişiye havale edildi. 

Kültür eski Bakanı Fikri Sağlar GAZETEPORT’a, "Dosya geldi ancak gizlilik kaydı ile bizim Avukatınıza verilmedi. Doğrudan bilirkişiye havale edildi. Bu dosyadaki bilgiler ile bizim iddialarımız arasında bir paralellik bulunduğu gerekçesiyle dosyayı talep etmiştik’’ dedi.

Bilirkişi dosyayı inceleyerek mahkemeye bir rapor sunacak.

*17 BİN LİRALIK DAVA*
Fikri Sağlar, ‘’Başbakan Dolmabahçe görüşmesinde; Bayan Büyükanıt’ın yapmış olduğu harcamaları içeren bir dosyayı Genelkurmay başkanının önüne koymuş’’ diye yazmış ve Büyükanıt ile davalık olmuştu.

Dava sonucu Sağlar 17 bin lira tazminat ödemeye mahkum oldu ancak Yargıtay kararı bozdu. Dava yeniden ele alınırken bu kez Sağlar ve avukatları, Ergenekon zanlısı emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon ve şener Eruygur’un evinde bulunduğu öne sürülen Büyükanıt ailesinin mal varlığı ve harcamalarına ilişkin dosyanın istenmesini talep etmişlerdi. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi de, Ergenekon davası evrakları arasındaki dosyayı Ankara 1. Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesine gönderdi.

Ergenekon iddianamesinde bu konuda ‘’şüpheli M.şener Eruygur'un genel başkanlığını yaptığı ADD Genel Merkezi, Genel Başkan odasında ele geçirilen 5 no'lu CD içerisinde 'Org. Büyükanıt' isimli klasör içerisinde 5 adet klasör, bir adet pdf, iki adet word dosyası olduğu görülmüştür. Aynı bilgi ve belgelerin şüpheli A.Hurşit Tolon'un Ankara’daki adresinde ele geçirilen ELBA marka, ALI0043 seri numaralı CD içerisinde de olduğu tespit edilmiştir” deniliyor. (Gazeteport)



30 Ağustos 2010 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon Savcısı üz, Behçet Cantürk cinayetini mercek altına aldı*



*Ayşegül USTA / İSTANBUL, (DHA)*

İKİNCİ Ergenekon davasının ek delil klasörlerinde yer alan gizli tanık Poyraz’ın Kürt işadamı Behçet Cantürk’ün de arasında bulunduğu birçok kişinin öldürülmesine ilişkin verdiği detaylı bilgilerin ardından harekete geçen Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz, çok sayıda kişinin ölü bulunduğu Adapazarı- İzmit - Sapanca bölgesindeki cinayetleri mercek altına aldı. Savcı Zekeriya üz, Kürt işadamı Behcet Cantürk'ün de aralarında bulunduğu faili meçhul ya da kaza süsü verilerek öldürülen 5 kişinin dosyası yeniden incelemeye alarak soruşturma başlattı. Yaklaşık bir yıldır süren soruşturma kapsamında cinayetlere ilişkin ilginç bilgilerin de ele geçtiği öğrenildi.

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında gizli tanık olarak ifadesi alınan ve bu ifadesi ikinci Ergenekon davasının ek delil klasörlerinde yer alan gizli tanık Poyraz, organize suç örgütü lideri olmaktan hükümlü Sedat Peker’in, içkili bir ortamda aleyhinde konuşan Tolga Atalay’ı (Peker) Muğla’nın Datça ilçesine götürüp öldürttüğünü öne sürmüştü. Sedat Peker'in çocukluk arkadaşı olan Tolga Atalay'ın, mahkeme kararı ile soyadını değiştirerek Tolga Peker yaptırdığını anlatan gizli tanık Poyraz, Sedat Peker'in Tolga Peker'i söz geçiremez duruma gelmesi ve arkasından hazmedemeyeceği birçok beyanda bulunması nedeniyle öldürttüğünü iddia etmişti.

*SAPANCA KAVşAğINA ATILAN CESETLERİN TAMAMI BİZİM TEşKİLATIN İşİYDİ* 
Gizli tanık Poyraz, ifadesinin devamında Sedat Peker tarafından öldürtülen Tolga Atalay’ın (Peker) öldürülmeden önce kendisinden yardım istemek için telefonla arayarak, "Ağabey belki yetişirsin belki yetişemezsin, Sedat Peker benim kalemimi kırmış, Biz seninle uzun süredir dostuz, sen benim ağabeyimsin, beraber çok koşturduk, bu teşkilat içerisinde senin bilmediğin daha çok olaylar oldu. Bunları bilmeni ve senin de kendine dikkat etmeni istiyorum. Sedat Peker, Veli Küçük’le beraber hareket edip, bizi kullanarak çok işler yaptı, tıpkı senin de bildiğin gibi Nihat Yazıcı, Zarif İlhan ve Halim Kırnap’ın öldürülüp yok edilmesi gibi çok olaylar oldu. Bu olaylar çok daha büyüktü. Sapanca Kavşağı’na atılan cesetlerin tamamı bizim teşkilatın işiydi, ben de bu olayların bizzat içerisinde yer aldım. Bu öldürülüp atılan şahıslardan birisi Behçet Cantürk’tü. Beni bu olaylarda o kadar çok kullandılar, şimdi de kalemimi kırdılar ve belki beni infaz edecekler, sen benim ağabeyimsin, bir süre sonra sıra sana da gelebilir, kendine dikkat et" dediğini anlatmıştı.

Gizli tanık Poyraz, ifadesinin devamında, "Konuşma içinde Behçet Cantürk’ün ismini en az 5- 6 defa telaffuz etti. Bu şekilde konuşurken ’ağabey kapı açılıyor’ dedi ve telefon kapandı" demişti


17:56 | 30 Ağustos 2010 / *MİLLİYET*

----------


## bozok

*BUNLAR TüRK SAVCISI DEğİL!*



*ümraniye davasında yargılanan Emekli Tuğg. Küçük'ün sözleri duruşmaya damgasını vurdu.*

Birinci "ümraniye" davasının tutuklu sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, "Bu iddianameyi savcılar hazırladı' demiyorum, çünkü dersem Türk hukukuna hakaret etmiş olurum. Türk savcısı böyle bir iddianame hazırlamaz" dedi.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesindeki salonda görülen duruşmada söz alan tutuklu sanık Emekli Yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin, "gözaltına alındığı tarihten bu yana İkinci Cumhuriyetçi ve Yeni Osmanlıcıların yalan ve iftiralarıyla karşı karşıya olduğunu" savundu.

Mahkemenin önceki duruşmalarda Danıştay olayına ilişkin tanıkları dinlediğini hatırlatan Tekin, Alparslan Arslan ile ya Teoman Ekşioğlu ya da Adnan Güleç aracılığıyla tanıştığını belirterek, Arslan ile telefon gör üşmelerinin 2004'ün Mart ayı sonu itibarıyla başladığını söyledi.

Daha sonra söz alan tutuklu sanıklardan emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük ise "bu davada basının desteğiyle yargılandıklarını" savunarak, kendisi hakkındaki bazı gazete haberlerini mahkeme heyetine gösterdi.

Bu soruşturmada "gizli tanık" ismiyle "yalancı tanıkların" çıkarıldığını öne süren Küçük, "Gizli tanıklara itibar edildi ve polisler de bu gizli tanıkların beyanlarına göre iddianame hazırladı. 'İddianameyi savcılar hazırladı' demiyorum, çünkü dersem Türk hukukuna hakaret etmiş olurum. Türk savcısı böyle bir iddianame hazırlamaz" şeklinde konuştu.

Veli Küçük, ikinci "ümraniye" davasında mahkeme heyetinin 20 Ağustos tarihli ara kararında, sınır dışı operasyonlar yapan ve JİTEM kurucuları oldukları iddia edilen tutuksuz sanık emekli Albay Arif Doğan, öldürülen Binbaşı Cem Ersever, intihar eden emekli Albay Abdülkerim Kırcı'nın bağlı olduğu Jandarma İstihbarat Grubu hakkında Jandarma Genel Komutanlığından bilgi istemesini eleştirdi. Küçük, "Yiğit insanlardı, hepsini de tanırım. Ne yapacaksınız? Jandarma görev yerlerini bildirse 'Ne yaptınız?' mı diyeceksiniz. 'Pkklıları neden öldürdünüz?' mü diyeceksiniz" şeklinde konuştu.

Küçük'ten sonra söz alan İşçi Partisi (İP) Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek de, Beşiktaş Adliyesi'nde yasa dışı örgütlenme olduğunu iddia ederek, "Beşiktaş Adliyesine Türk yargısı giremiyor. Orada Türk hukuku işlemiyor. Orada geçerli olan ABD'nin Türkiye'ye dayattığı operasyondur. Beşiktaş Adliyesi, Türkiye'nin egemenlik alanı dışında, gizli örgütün denetimindedir" dedi.

Bunun üzerine mahkeme heyetine başkanlık eden üzese de "Beşiktaş Adliyesi terör örgütü olamaz. Oradaki hakim ve savcılar terör örgütü üyesi olamaz. Biz savaşın tarafı değiliz. Türk Milleti adına yargılama yapıyoruz. Bu söylediklerinizi yorum olarak algılıyorum" diye konuştu.

Perinçek de "Bunu verdiğiniz kararlarla göstereceksiniz" dedi.

Mahkeme heyeti duruşmaya kısa bir süre ara verdi.


*ASKERHABER* / İSTANBUL AVRUPA BüRO / 27 Ağustos 2010

----------


## bozok

*'Islak İmza'da 11. duruşma!* 


*AA* 

"İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı"
iddialarıyla ilgili haklarında dava açılan ve Yeditepe üniversitesi kurucusu
Bedrettin Dalan ile Albay Dursun üiçek’in de aralarında bulunduğu 7 sanıklı
davanın 11. duruşması başladı.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları
Yerleşkesi’ndeki salonda yapılan duruşmaya, tutuklu sanıklar Albay üiçek, avukat
Serdar üztürk, Ufuk Akkaya ve Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım katıldı. Duruşmada, tutuksuz
sanık İlhami ümit Handan da hazır bulundu.

Tutuksuz sanık üzel Yılmaz ile hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan Bedrettin
Dalan ise duruşmaya gelmedi.

Yaklaşık 1,5 ay aranın ardından devam edilen duruşmada mahkeme heyetine,
Başkan Köksal şengün’ün yıllık izinde olması nedeniyle üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin
üzese başkanlık yapıyor.

Duruşmada savunmasını yapan İlhami ümit Handan, Bedrettin Dalan’ı 19-20
yıldır tanıdığını belirterek, "Dalan’ın dışarıdaki işlerine bakarım. İddia
edilen örgütü tanımıyorum. Onlar da beni tanımaz. İlişkim sadece Dalan’ın özel
işlerini yapmak" dedi.

Matbaacı olduğunu, Yeditepe üniversitesinin matbaa işlerini piyasa
fiyatlarının altında yaptığını ifade eden Handan, vakıf tarafından üniversitede
okuyan emniyet, MİT, subay, savcı, hakim ve şehit ailelerinin çocuklarına verilen
burs işleriyle de ilgilendiğini kaydetti.

Handan, burs almak isteyen öğrencilerin "emniyetten, MİT’tenim
dediğini", kendisinin de bunların doğru olup olmadığını araştırdığını dile
getirerek, "Ben bu konuda yardımcı oluyordum. üevremin geniş olması nedeniyle
emniyet ve MİT’ten insanlar, hakim ve savcılar tanıyordum. Burs işleriyle ilgili
yardımcı oluyordum. Ticari işlerimi yaparım. Onun yanında üniversiteye yardımcı
olanlardan biriyim" diyerek savunmasını tamamladı.

Duruşmaya, Handan’ın daha önce alınan ifadelerinin okunmasıyla devam
ediliyor.


31.08.2010 Salı *10:14 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'İddia edilen örgütü tanımam!'* 


*DHA* 

"İRTİCAYA Mücadele Eylem Planı" diye adlandırılan belgeye ilişkin görülen davanın 11. duruşması görülmeye başlandı. 

İddianamenin yakalamalı sanığı olan ve halen yurtdışında olan Bedrettin Dalan'ın dışındaki 6 sanık, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde tarafından yargılanıyor. 

Silivri Cezaevi'ndeki duruşma salonunda görülen davanın bugünkü duruşmasında “İrtica İle Mücadele Eylem Planı" diye adlandırılan belgede ıslak imzası olduğu iddia edilen ve 30 Nisan 2010'da tutuklanan Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, tutuklu sanıklar Avukat Serdar üztürk, Ulusal Kanal istihbarat şefi Ufuk Akkaya, Aydınlık Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım getirildi. 

Tutuksuz sanık Bedrettin Dalan’ın üzel Kalem Müdürü İlhami ümit Handan duruşmada hazır bulundu. 
Duruşmada tutuksuz yargılanan sanıklardan Bedrettin Dalan’ın, üzel Kalem Müdürü İlhami ümit Handan’ın savunmasının alınmasına geçildi. 20 yıldır Bedrettin Dalan’ı tanıdığını ve onun dışarıdaki işlerini takip ettiğini ifade eden Handan, "İstek Vakfı okullarında okuyan MİT mensubu, hakim, savcı ve emniyet mensuplarının çocuklarının burs kontenjanıyla da ben ilgileniyorum. Burs almaya gelen ve kendilerini ’MİT, emniyet mensubuyum’ diye tanıtan bazı kişilerin orada çalışmadıkları ortaya çıktığı için Bedrettin Dalan bu konuyla benim ilgilenmemi istemişti. üevrem geniş olduğu için yardımcı oluyordum. İddia edilen örgütü tanımam, bilmem. Onların da beni tanıdığını zannetmiyorum" diye konuştu. 

*DAVANIN GEüMİşİ*

Mahkeme, Başkan Köksal şengün'ün muhalefeti ve oy çocukluğuyla, davayı Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in de sanıkları arasında bulunduğu Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin dosyasının birleştirilmesine karar vermişti. Ancak Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi'nin Erzurum'daki davayı Cihaner'in diğer dosyasıyla birleştirmesinden doğan uyuşmalık nedeniyle dosya Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulu’nda bulunuyor. Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner'in tahliye edildiği Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi'ndeki dava ise, 2 Temmuz'da Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulu'un uyuşmazlığa ilişkin kararının beklenmesi amacıyla 22 Ekim'e ertelenmişti. 

*ASKERİ MAHKEME DAVAYI REDDETMİşTİ*

Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi ise 20 Temmuz tarihli duruşma sonunda verdiği kararında “İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı" başlıklı yazıyla ilgili olarak Deniz Piyade Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek hakkında açılan davayı, aynı suçtan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde daha önce açılmış bir dava olduğu ve bir kişinin aynı eylemden dolayı iki ayrı mahkemede yargılanamayacağı gerekçesiyle reddetti.


31.08.2010 Salı *10:14 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da bir tahliye * 


"İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı" davasında, tutuklu sanıklardan Ufuk Akkaya’nın tahliyesine karar verildi.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki duruşmada taleplere ilişkin mahkeme heyetince alınan ara kararlar, heyete başkanlık yapan üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese tarafından açıklandı.

Buna göre mahkeme, suç vasfının değişme ihtimali ve dosyadaki mevcut delil durumunu dikkate alarak yaklaşık 10 aydır tutuklu bulunan Ulusal Kanal İstihbarat şefi Ufuk Akkaya’nın tahliyesine karar verdi.

Akkaya hakkında yurt dışına çıkış yasağı konuldu. 


31.08.2010 Salı *19:18 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Behçet Oktay indirildi'* 



*Islak imza davası sanığından çıkan ilginç not*

*(CİHAN)* 


İntihar mı ettiği cinayete mi kurban gittiği tartışılan eski üzel Harekat Dairesi Başkanı Behçet Oktay’ın ölümüyle ilgili ’Islak imzalı belge’ davası tutuklu sanığı Aydınlık Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım’ın ajandasında ilginç bir not çıktı. Notta, "Zir Vadisi ve özel harekata hibe edilen silahlar Behçet Oktay bunları topladı, onun için indirildi." yazısı dikkat çekti.

Eski üzel Harekat Dairesi Başkanı Behçet Oktay, 25 şubat 2009 tarihinde aracında ölü bulunmuştu. Ankara Dikmen’de arabasının içinde ölü bulunan Oktay’ın intihar ettiği belirtilmişti. Oktay’ın ölümüne ilişkin yürütülen soruşturma 20 Nisan 2009’da intihar olduğu gerekçesiyle kapatılmıştı. Olayın cinayet mi, intihar mı olduğu ise hala tartışılıyor. Adli Tıp Kurumu’nun Oktay’ın ölümüne ilişkin raporunda vücudunda kırıklar, kanında kokain ve alkol bulunduğu ifade edilmişti. Bunun üzerine Oktay’ın ailesi olayın intihar olmadığını belirterek soruşturmanın kapatılmasını itiraz etmişti.

Tartışma konusu olan olayla ilgili Islak imzalı belge davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Aydınlık Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım’ın iş yerinde yapılan aramalarda ele geçirilen ajandasında bir not bulunduğu ortaya çıktı. El yazısı ile yazılan notta, Behçet Oktay ismi en üste yazılmış ve altı çizilmiş. Oktay’ın isminin altına ise, "Zir vadisi ve özel harekata hibe edilen silahlar Behçet Oktay bunları topladı, onun için indirildi. İllerdeki üH. şubelerini kapatmayı planlıyordu." notu düşülmüş.

Bu arada, Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım’a söz konusu notla ilgili emniyet ve savcılıkta herhangi bir soru sorulmadığı öğrenildi.



31.08.2010 Salı *16:57 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*üiçek o tarihte ABD'deymiş* 



*üiçek, yıllık izninde Erzincan'da değil Amerika'daymış*

*Cem TURSUN/İSTANBUL, (DHA)* 

"İrticaya Mücadele Eylem Planı" diye adlandırılan belgeye ilişkin görülen davanın 11. duruşmasında alınan ara kararlara gelen cevaplara ilişkin yazılar sanık avukatlarına verildi. 



*“GENEL MüDüRLüğE SORUN"*

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce yürütülen "İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı" davasında Dursun üiçek'in Erzincan'a gittiği iddiaları ile ilgili olarak mahkeme, Erzincan Havalimanı’na gelen yolcu listesi kayıtlarını istemişti. THY Erzincan Satış şefliği’nde gelen yazıda “İstenen yolcu seyahat bilgileri Uluslararası Havacılık Kuralları gereği yolcunun bilgisi olmadan üçüncü kişilere tarafımızca verilmemekte olup, konunun THY Anonim Ortaklığı Genel Müdürlük nezlinde çözülmesi gerektiği" kaydedildi. Mahkeme ara kararında sanık Dursun üiçek'in Genelkurmay Bilgi Destek Daire Başkanlığında 2009 yılında hangi tarihlerde vekalet ettiğine dair sorulan soruya Genelkurmay Başkanlığınca gönderilen cevapta, üiçek'in 2-9 Nisan 2009 ve 8-15 Haziran 2009 tarihinde olmak üzere iki defa Bilgi Destek Daire Başkanlığı'na vekalet ettiği bildirildi.

*üİüEK İZNİNİ ERZİNCAN'A GİTMEMİş*

Sanık üiçek’in yıllık izinde Erzincan'a gittiği iddialarına ilişkin Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’ndan gönderilen cevabı yazıda ise ; üiçek’in 1 Ocak 2009 ile 4 Haziran 2009 tarihleri arasında senelik ve mazeret izinleri kullandığı belintildi. Buna göre, üiçek 21-24 şubat 2009 tarihleri arasında 3 günlük yıllık izin kullandığı ve izinli bulunduğu adres olarak da Fenerbahçe Orduevi’ni gösterdiği bilgisi verildi. Yine 7-10 Mart 2009’da da yıllık izin kullanan üiçek’in, İzmir Orduevi’ni adres olarak gösterdiği belirtildi. 25 Mart ile 2 Haziran 2009 tarihleri arasında 8 gün, 9-13 Haziran 2009 tarihleri arasında 5 gün izne ayrılan üiçek’in, adres olarak da Amerika’daki 419 W 199 th Street Apartmanı 8E Newyork’u belirttiği görüldü.

*“BİLGİSAYARLARA DIşARDAN MüDAHALE MüMKüN DEğİL"*

Mahkeme, Genelkurmaydan bilgisayarına dışarıdan girilerek veri çalınmasının mümkün olup olmadığını da sordu. Cevapta, Genelkurmay karargahı bilgi sistemleri bilgisinde internet ve TSK iç ağı olmak üzere iki ağ işletildiği belirtilerek, teknolojinin sağladığı tüm imkanların kullanılarak güvenlik tedbiri sağlandığı belirtildi. Ancak cevabın devamında, “İnternetin dünya genelinde kontrolsüz olduğu ve bu ortamda her an yeni saldırı teknikleri ve saldırı yazılımlarının geliştirildiği dikkate alındığında, TSK’da internet kullanımı son derece kısıtlı olarak ve kullanıcıları sadece 'Tasnif dışı' gizlilik derecesinde bilgi işlemesi müsadesi verilmektedir. Ayrıca çeşitli saldırılara karşıda gerekli güvenlik duvarları, güvenlik yazılımları ve zararlı kodlara karşı kodlar kullanılmaktadır" denildi. Yazının sonuç bölümünde ise “Genelkurmay başkanlığı birimlerin bulunan bilgisayarlara dışarıdan ‘internet ortamında’ müdahale ile girilerek veri çalınması mümkün değildirö denildi. Erzincan Valili’ğinden gönderilen yazıda da, Dursun üiçek’in kaldığı iddia edilen Konak Mazlum Otel’de 2009 yılı içersinde 32 adet kameranın bulunduğu, 7 günde bir kayıtların da yenilendiği ifade edildi. Yazıda, kayıt ve arşiv cihazları olamadığından 2009 yılına ait kayıtların bulunmadığı belirtilirken, otelin çevresinde kameralar olup olmadığına ilişkin tutulan tutanakta ise “Konak Mazlum Otel’in çevresinde bulunan işyerlerinde 2009 yılında kamera olmadığı işyeri yetkilileri ile yapılan görüşme neticesinde tespit edildiği, SSK kavşağı olarak tabir edilen ışıklı kavşaktaki mobese kamerasının 2010 yılında faaliyete geçtiği" yer aldı.

*Dursun üiçek : Hanefi Avcı tanık olarak dinlensin*

“İRTİCAYA Mücadele Eylem Planı“ diye adlandırılan belgeye ilişkin görülen davanın 11. duruşmasında Bedrettin Dalan'ın özel işlerini takip eden İlhami ümit Handan'ın çapraz sorgusu tamamlandı. Böylece davanın 4'ü tutuklu toplam 6 sanığının sorgu ve savunması tamamlanmış oldu. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nce Silivri Cezaevi'ndeki duruşma salonunda görülen davanın öğleden sonraki bölümünde tutuklu sanık Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek taleplerini belirtmek üzere söz aldı. Dursun üiçek, kürsüden hitap etmek istediğini belirtmesi üzerine Mahkeme Başkanı üzese tarafından kürsüye çağrıldı. üiçek, Hanefi Avcı'nın yazdığı ve kamuoyunda oldukça tartışılan “Haliç'te Yaşayan Simonlar. Dün Devlet Bugün Cemaat“ kitabında kendisi hakkında da iki sayfa bulunduğunu belirterek, “Bu kitabı yazan sokaktan bir serseri değil. Yılların istihbaratçısı. Anlattıklarıyla senaryo uyuşuyor. Buraya çağırılarak kitapta yazmadıklarını da anlatmasını istiyorum“ dedi.

*HEDEF YAş KARARLARI*

Ardından “İnternet Andıcı“ soruşturmasına da konuşmasında değinen Albay üiçek, “Hedef ben değilim, hedef YAş kararlarını etkilemek“ diye konuştu. Adı geçen sitelerin iktidara karşı olmadığını da vurgulayan üiçek, kendisinin başında bulunduğu sitelerin Ermeni sorunu, Türki Cumhuriyetler gibi konularla ilgilendiğine dikkat çekti.

*BİZE YUH OLSUN*

üiçek sözlerine şöyle devam etti:

“Bu sitelerin hepsi kapatıldı. Düşmanlar bayram ediyor. Kime hizmet ediyor bu savcı? Yunanistan ve Ermenistan'ın yapamadığını kendi savcılarımız yapıyor. Bunları Dursun üiçek yaptı diyorsanız tutuklu kalmaya razıyım. Ancak hala suç işlediğime yönelik şüpheniz varsa bize yuh olsun.“

*BAYRAM üNCESİ TAHLİYE TALEBİ*

Dursun üiçek, senaryonun dışarıda ve imamlar tarafından yazıldığını da iddia etti. üiçek, “Geçiniz kardeşim geçiniz. Böyle saçma sapan masallarla milleti nasıl uyutursunuz. Belki milleti uyutursunuz ama vicdan sahibi hakimleri, hukukçuları nasıl uyutacaksınız. Senaryo savcısı tarafından ortaya atılan suçları işlemediğim ortaya çıkmıştır. Ramazan bayramı öncesi tahliyem yönünde karar verilmesini talep ediyorum“ dedi.

*HABER NOTUYDU*

Davanın tutuklu sanığı Aydınlık Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım, ajandasında bulunan ve Behçet Oktay'ın ölümüne ilişkin el yazısı notla ilgili olarak şunları söyledi:

“Habere konu not Aydınlık Dergisi'ne e-posta olarak gönderilen bir haber notudur. Doğrulatılamadığı için haber olarak yayınlanmamıştır. Haber notunda, Behçet Oktay'ın üzel Harekat şubelerindeki Fettullahçı yapılanmayla ilgili bir hazırlık içinde olduğu, üzel Harekat şubelerindeki silahları toplama planı yaptığı ve bunun için öldürüldüğü iddiasına yer verilmiştir.“

Mahkeme Başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzese, taleplerin değerlendirilmesi için duruşmaya ara verdi.


31.08.2010 Salı *19:17 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Dalan'ın kaçacağını alanda öğrendim* 

**

31.08.2010 -* 16:14 / GAZETEPORT*


*''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' davasının tutuksuz sanığı İlhami ümit Handan, Bedrettin Dalan'ın yurt dışına çıkışına ilişkin sorusu üzerine ''Normalde uçak biletlerini biz alırız. Ancak o gün uçağa bineceğini son anda havalimanında görevli polis Y.Y'den duydum'' dedi.* 

*Davanın tutuklu sanığı Albay Dursun üiçek ise ''Parmak ve avuç izi bırakmadan, bilgisayar ve yazıcılarda iz bırakmadan, gerçek tanık görmeden böyle saçma sapan plan hazırlamak mümkün mü?'' diye konuştu.* 


*İSTANBUL -* Duruşmada savunmasını yapan İlhami ümit Handan, Bedrettin Dalan'ı 19-20 yıldır tanıdığını belirterek, *''Dalan'ın dışarıdaki işlerine bakarım. İddia edilen örgütü tanımıyorum. Onlar da beni tanımaz. İlişkim sadece Dalan'ın özel işlerini yapmak''* dedi. 

Matbaacı olduğunu, Yeditepe üniversitesinin matbaa işlerini piyasa fiyatlarının altında yaptığını ifade eden Handan, vakıf tarafından üniversitede okuyan emniyet, MİT, subay, savcı, hakim ve şehit ailelerinin çocuklarına verilen burs işleriyle de ilgilendiğini kaydetti. 

*Handan, burs almak isteyen öğrencilerin ''emniyetten, MİT'tenim dediğini'', kendisinin de bunların doğru olup olmadığını araştırdığını dile getirerek, ''Ben bu konuda yardımcı oluyordum. üevremin geniş olması nedeniyle emniyet ve MİT'ten insanlar, hakim ve savcılar tanıyordum. Burs işleriyle ilgili yardımcı oluyordum. Ticari işlerimi yaparım. Onun yanında üniversiteye yardımcı olanlardan biriyim''* dedi.

*O GüN UüAğA BİNECEğİNİ SON ANDA DUYDUM''*
''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' davasının tutuksuz sanığı İlhami ümit Handan, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel'in Yeditepe üniversitesi kurucusu Bedrettin Dalan'ın yurt dışına çıkışına ilişkin sorusu üzerine *''Normalde uçak biletlerini biz alırız. Ancak o gün uçağa bineceğini son anda havalimanında görevli polis Y.Y'den duydum''* dedi. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada daha önce alınan ifadeleri okunan Handan, Bedrettin Dalan'ın özel kalem müdürü olmadığını ve İstek Vakfı tarafından öğrencilere verilecek olan burslarla ilgili başvuruları kontrol ettiğini söyledi. 

Duruşmada daha sonra çapraz sorgusuna geçilen Handan, Savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel'in, burs verilecek kişilerle ilgili araştırmayı nasıl yaptığını sorması üzerine, çevresinin geniş olduğunu, emniyet, MİT, savcılık ve askeriyede tanıdıkları olduğunu ve bu kişilere sorduğunu bildirdi. Pekgüzel'in *''Burs başvurusu yapacak kişiler size nasıl ulaşıyordu? Makamınız ya da telefonunuzun olmadığını söylediniz''* demesi üzerine Handan, üniversitede olduğunu, bir ihtiyaç duyulduğunda sekreterin kendisini bulduğunu, bazen korumaların odasında oturduğunu anlattı. 

Dalan'ın yurt dışına çıkışı konusunda kendisine yardımcı olup olmadığı sorulan Handan, *''Normalde uçak biletlerini biz alırız. Ancak o gün uçağa bineceğini son anda havalimanında görevli polis Y.Y'den duydum. Dalan'ın yurt dışına çıkacağını bilmiyordum''* yanıtını verdi. 

Handan, koruma polisi Mehmet'in de Dalan'ın Ankara'ya uçacağı şeklinde rapor hazırladığını, kendisinin de yolculuğun Ankara'ya yapılacağını sandığını ifade etti. Handan, Savcı Pekgüzel'in, *''Size o kadar yakın olan birisi, her defasında biletlerini dahi sizin almanıza rağmen bu defa neden gideceği yer konusunda size bilgi verilmedi?''* şeklindeki sorusuna ise *''Devlete yakın ve devletini seven birisi olduğum için bana güvenmemiş olsa gerek''* dedi. 

*''DALAN HAVAALANINA KILI KILINA YETİşTİ''* 
Handan, *''Dalan ve eşi, havaalanına kılı kılına yetişti. Normalde bir gün önceden oradaki memur arkadaşlar her şeyi ayarlıyordu. Ancak o gün böyle bir şey olmadı. Bileti biz almadık. Dalan ve eşi bir anda havaalanına gelerek çıktılar. Yanlarında koruma polisi ve şoförü Coşkun Umur vardı. Ben dışarıda bekledim''* şeklinde konuştu. 

Savcı Pekgüzel'in sanıklardan MİT görevlisi olan tutuksuz sanık üzel Yılmaz'ı nereden tanıdığını sorduğu Handan, Yılmaz'ı 13-14 yıldır tanıdığını ifade ederek, *''üocuklarının burs işlemleri için gelip gidiyordu. Burslar senelikti. Her burs alan kişi yılda bir kez geliyordu''* dedi. 

Dalan ile üzel Yılmaz'ın nasıl tanıştıkları da sorulan Handan, Dalan'ın İstanbul'a yeni gelen başsavcı, emniyet müdürü ve MİT başkanlarını ziyareti sırasında tanıştıklarını anlattı. 

Pekgüzel'in *''Dalan yurt dışına çıkmadan önce Yılmaz ile bir araya geldi mi?''* diye sorduğu Handan, üzel Yılmaz'ın ameliyat olmasının ardından Dalan'ın ziyaretine gittiğini, yurt dışına çıkmadan önce Yılmaz'ın Dalan'ı ziyarete gelmediğini anlattı. Dalan'ın yurt dışına çıkışıyla ilgili üzel Yılmaz ile görüşmediğini anlatan Handan, Dalan'ın istediği zaman Yılmaz ile görüşebileceğini kaydetti. 

*VELİ KüüüK GELİR GİDERDİ* 
Handan, ikinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanığı Tuncay üzkan'ın da Dalan'ı ziyarete geldiğini, öğle yemeği yediklerini ve üzkan'ın eşinin Yeditepe üniversitesi'nde çalıştığını belirtti. 

Pekgüzel'in *''Veli Küçük'ü tanıyor musunuz?''* diye sorduğu Handan, *''4-5 yıl önce arabayla gelip gidiyordu. Resmi kıyafetle ve resmi arabayla geliyordu. Fazla kalmıyordu. Sivil kıyafetle geldiğini görmedim''* yanıtını verdi. 

Pekgüzel'in *''O sırada Küçük'ün görevi neymiş''* dediği Handan, *''Jandarma Bölge Komutanıymış''* şeklinde yanıt verdi. Handan, *''Drej Ali''* lakaplı Ali Yasak'ın da üniversiteye gelip gittiğini, tavla oynadığını ifade etti. 

*AVUKATLARI üİüEK'E BALYOZ TAHLİYESİ İSTEDİLER* 
*''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı''* davasının tutuklu sanığı Albay Dursun üiçek'in avukatları tarafından mahkemeye verilen dilekçede, tensip zaptıyla alınan yakalama emrinin kaldırılması istendi. 

Tutuklu sanık üiçek'in avukatları Celal ülgen ve Hüseyin Ersöz tarafından hazırlanarak, davanın görüldüğü İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine verilen dilekçede, Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu'nun (CMK) *''yakalama emri ve nedenleri'' başlığını taşıyan 98. maddesinin 3. fıkrasında ''Kovuşturma evresinde kaçak sanık hakkında yakalama emri, re'sen veya cumhuriyet savcısının istemi üzerine hakim veya mahkeme tarafından düzenlenir''* denildiği anımsatıldı. 

Dilekçede, bir kişi hakkında kovuşturma aşamasında yakalama kararı verilebilmesi için sanığın kaçak durumda olması gerektiği ifade edilerek, yasa koyucunun kaçak kavramını hakimin takdirine bırakmadığı, hangi hallerde sanığın kaçak durumuna düşeceğini düzenlediği kaydedildi. 

Mahkeme tarafından ulaşılamayan kişiye kaçak denildiği belirtilen dilekçede, üiçek hakkında kaçak kararı verilebilmesi için de o kişinin saklanması, mahkemenin usulüne uygun olarak bir tebligat çıkarması ve zorla getirilme kararının uygulanamıyor olması gerektiği anlatıldı. 

Mahkeme tarafından düzenlenen tensip zaptında ise tutuklamaların gerekçeleri yazıldıktan sonra yakalama emri çıkarıldığı belirtilen dilekçede, mahkemenin bu kararla Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu'nda yer alan ama yeni CMK'da bulunmayan gıyabi tutuklama kararını geri getirdiği kaydedildi. 

*''Bu tensip zaptıyla alınan kararlar yalnız hukuka aykırı değil, aynı zamanda hukuksal bir gaftır''* ifadelerine yer verilen dilekçede, mahkemenin salt şüphe ile tutuklama kararı verdiği iddia edildi. 

Dilekçede, mahkemenin daha önceden 2 ayrı heyet tarafından serbest bırakılan üiçek hakkında tensip zaptı ile yakalama çıkaramayacağı ve bu yöntemle tutuklama yapamayacağının açık olduğu ifade edilerek, mahkemenin 2 ağır ceza mahkemesinin tahliye kararının ardından, sanıkların tutuklanmasını gerektirecek kanıt durumunda, dosyaya yeni bir belge geldiğinde tutuklama kararı verebileceği belirtildi. 

Dilekçede, mahkemenin 29 Nisan 2010 tarihli tensip zaptıyla beraber aldığı yakalama emrinin kaldırılması ve üiçek'in salıverilmesi istendi. 

*"BüYLE SAüMA BİR PLAN OLABİLİR Mİ?"*
*Davanın tutuklu sanığı Albay Dursun üiçek, ''Parmak ve avuç izi bırakmadan, bilgisayar ve yazıcılarda iz bırakmadan, gerçek tanık görmeden böyle saçma sapan plan hazırlamak mümkün mü?'' dedi.* 

''Balyoz Planı'' davasında da sanık olarak yargılanan üiçek, sanıklar hakkında çıkarılan yakalama emrinin kaldırıldığını anımsatarak, ''Balyoz Davası kapsamındaki yakalama kararı ile bu dava kapsamında çıkarılan yakalama kararı kelimesi kelimesine aynı. 'Ben 4 aydır neden tutukluyum?' diye yüce heyete soruyorum. Balyoz'dan tutuksuzum, burada tutukluyum'' dedi. 

Eski Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı'nın kitabını anımsatan üiçek, bu kitapta ''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı''nın kim tarafından hazırlandığı ve nereye konulduğunun belirtildiğini ileri sürdü. üiçek, asıl hedefin kendisi olmayıp, YAş, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ve Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri olduğunu savundu. 

''İnternet Andıcı'' olarak ifade edilen soruşturmanın amacının YAş kararlarını etkilemek olduğunu iddia eden üiçek, ''Ordu bu şekilde baskı altına alınmak istenmiştir. Ne suçu vardı 1. Ordu Komutanı'nın?'' diye sordu. ''Tek kişi cuntacı, tek kişi darbeci oldum, tek kişilik ordu'' diyen üiçek, şöyle devam etti: 

*''Vicdanlarınıza sesleniyorum. İmzasız, isimsiz ihbar mektuplarının yasal delil olmadığına ilişkin Yargıtayın kararı var. Parmak ve avuç izi bırakmadan, bilgisayar ve yazıcılarda iz bırakmadan, gerçek tanık görmeden böyle saçma sapan plan hazırlamak mümkün mü?.''* 

üiçek, internetin yayılması ve gençleri etkilemesi nedeniyle 1999'dan itibaren Genelkurmay'ın çeşitli birimlerinde internet sitesi kurulduğunu belirterek, ''Benim birimimde Ermeni, Pontus, dış ülkelerle ilişkiler konularındaydı. Bunları yazıp çizen yok. Düşmanlar bayram ediyor. Savcı kime hizmet ediyor. Herhalde vatana değil'' dedi. 

Hanefi Avcı'nın kitabında kendisi hakkında iki sayfa bulunduğunu belirten üiçek, ''Bu kitabı yazan sokaktan bir serseri değil. Yılların istihbaratçısı. Anlattıklarıyla senaryo uyuşuyor. Buraya çağrılarak kitapta yazmadıklarını da anlatmasını istiyorum'' şeklinde konuştu. üiçek, bayram öncesi tahliyesini istedi. Taleplerin alınmasının ardından duruşmaya ara verildi.

*İRTİCA İLE MüCADELE EYLEM PLANI'NIN 11. DURUşMASI* 
''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' iddialarıyla ilgili haklarında dava açılan ve Yeditepe üniversitesi kurucusu Bedrettin Dalan ile Albay Dursun üiçek'in de aralarında bulunduğu 7 sanıklı davanın 11. duruşması başladı

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'ndeki salonda yapılan duruşmaya, tutuklu sanıklar Albay üiçek, avukat Serdar üztürk, Ufuk Akkaya ve Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım katıldı. Duruşmada, tutuksuz sanık İlhami ümit Handan da hazır bulundu. 

Tutuksuz sanık üzel Yılmaz ile hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan Bedrettin Dalan ise duruşmaya gelmedi. Yaklaşık 1,5 ay aranın ardından devam edilen duruşmada mahkeme heyetine, Başkan Köksal şengün'ün yıllık izinde olması nedeniyle üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese başkanlık yaptı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Sizi kim görevlendirdi?* 



*EMEKLİ Orgeneraller Hurşit Tolon ve şener Eruygur’un sanıkları arasında yer aldığı ikinci Ergenekon Davası’nın 78. duruşması görülmeye başlandı.* 

Cem TURSUN / DHA 

Aralarında gazeteciler Mustafa Balbay ve Tuncay üzkan’ın da bulunduğu 36’sı tutuklu toplam 108 sanığın yargılandığı davanın bugünkü duruşmasına tutuklu sanıklar İnönü üniversitesi eski Rektörü Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu, Başkent üniversitesi eski Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, Levent Ersöz, Mustafa Dönmez, Ersin Gönenci ve Oğuzhan Sarıoğlu katılmadı.

Mahkeme Başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzese, tutuklu sanık Neriman Aydın'ı geçen oturumda yarım kalan savunmasına devam etmesi için kürsüye çağırdı. Bu sırada söz isteyen Türk Metal Sendikası eski Başkanı Mustafa üzbek usül yönünden söyleyecekleri bulunduğunu ifade etti. 20 aydır tutuklu bulunduğunu ve hala savunmasının alınmadığını belirten üzbek'in, “Bunu hangi hukuka göre yapıyorsunuz? Mektupla, gizli tanıklarla insanları tutukladınız. Size güvenim yok. üekilmenizi istiyorum. Ne hakla tutuyorsunuz beni burada? Mahkemelikten çıktı burası" dedi. 

*NEDEN İşKENCE EDİYORSUNUZ? ALLAHTAN KORKUN*

Bunun üzerine Başkan üzese, üzbek'i usül yönünden bir talebi varsa konuşmasını yoksa sözlerini bitirmesini aksi halde kendisini dışarı çıkaracağını söyledi. üzbek'in ısrarla ve bağırarak konuşmasına devam etmesi üzerine üzese, salonda bulunan görevlilere üzbek'in salondan çıkarılması için talimat verdi. Mustafa üzbek mikrofonun kapatılmasına rağmen bağırarak konuşmaya devam ederek, “Neden işkence ediyorsunuz? Allah'tan korkun" dedi. Ardından Mustafa üzbek, Başkan'ın uyarısıyla görevliler tarafından salondan çıkarıldı. üzbek'in salondan çıkarılmasına tepki gösteren bir kısım tutuklu sanık ise salondan ayrıldı.

*BU DAVANIN SONUCUNU TORUNLARIMIZ BİLE GüRMEYECEK*

Mahkeme Başkanı üzese, daha sonra tutuklu sanık gazeteci Mustafa Balbay'a söz verdi. Duruşmalar yapıldıkça davanın ilerlemediğini ifade eden Balbay, “Bu dava görüldükçe uzuyor. Daha önce İstanbul’dan Ankara’ya giderken tabaleda da 200 kilometre yazıyor, ilerliyorsunuz 250 kilometre yazıyor’ diye örnek vermiştim. En son AKP’nin kapatılma davasının dosya ve eklerini istediniz. Böylece 100 klasör daha eklenmesine yol açtı" diye konuştu. “Bu davanın sonunu değil çocuklarımız, torunlarımız bile görmeyecek" diyen Balbay, “Bu davada deliller, büyük ölçüde bilgisayarlardan elde edilmiş dijital veriler. üncelikle ne ölçüde hukuki delil olduklarına karar verin" talebinde bulundu.

*CEZAYI PEşİN, HUKUKU TAKSİTLE VERMEKTESİNİZ*

Tutuklulukların makul süreleri aştığını belirten Balbay, “Cezayı peşin, hukuku taksitle vermektesiniz. şimdi savunmasını yapan sanık bir dosya daha isterse, ’şu dosya da getirilsin’ kararı verilirse o zaman bu dava nasıl ilerleyecek?" dedi.

Türkiye Barolar Birliği’nin yayınladığı rapora dikkat çeken Balbay “Yepyeni bir suç oluşmaktadır. Tutuklama suçu oluşmaktadır. Barolar Birliği’nin 30 Ağustosta yayımlanan ’Tutuklama Raporu’ tutuklama suçu işlenmekte olduğunu gösteriyor. Sizler de kamuoyu önünde neredeyse bundan daha önde sanık haline gelmektesiniz" diye konuştu.

*20-25 YILLIK YARGILAMA YAPILDI*

Türkiye’de yargılamada normalde yılda 5 duruşma yapıldığına dikkat çeken Balbay, “15 yıllık yargılama halindeyiz. Hatta yılda 2 duruşma ancak yapılabildiğini söylüyorlar. Normal dava sürecine göre 20-25 yıllık yargılama yapıldı. Yol alındıkça yeni davalar bindireceksiniz” dedi. 

*SİZİ KİM GüREVLENDİRDİ?*

Ardından tutuklu sanık gazeteci Tuncay üzkan da konuşmak istediğini belirterek, “Siz bu davadan çekilseniz bu dava görülemez mi? Neden ısrarla ve siyasetin arkasına saklanarak bu davayı yürütüyorsunuz? Sadece sizin bizi yargılayacağınız konusunda şerhi bir hüküm mü var? Siz olmazsanız bu yargılama olmaz mı? O zaman sizi kim görevlendirdi" diye konuştu. 

Mahkeme Başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzese de bu sözler üzerine, “üekilmenin şartları oluşmadı. Duruşmanın bir seyri var. Biz savunmaların tamamlanarak yargılamada ileri aşamalara geçilmesini istiyoruz. Yargılamayı çabuklaştırmak amacıyla bu kararları alıyoruz" şeklinde açıklamada bulundu. Duruşma tutuklu sanık Neriman Aydın'ın yarım kalan savunmasının alınmasıyla devam ediyor.


02.09.2010 Perşembe *11:11 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Faili meçhul cinayetlerin anahtarı Cem Ersever'di* 

**

02.09.2010 *-* *00:41*

*Hanefi Avcı, Haliç'te Yaşayan Simonlar kitabında güneydoğuda meydana gelen, faili meçhul cinayetlerin anahtarının, kendisi de faili meçhul bir cinayete giden Cem Ersever ve yanında taşıdığı PKK itirafçıları olduğunu ileri sürdü. Cem Ersever'in HEP Diyarbakır İl Başkanı Vedat Aydın'ın kaçırılarak öldürülmesinin sorumlusu olduğunu belirten Avcı, cinayetten sonra meydana gelen olaylarda 23 kişinin öldürüldüğünü belirtti.* 

*Avcı, Cem Ersever ile sevgilisi Neval Boz ve Mustafa Deniz'in dönemin Habur Gümrük Müdürü Ali Balkan Metel'in şoförü Kemal Sadık Uzuner'in evinde kamuoyunda Yeşil olarak bilinen Mahmut Yıldırım tarafından öldürüldüğünü ileri sürdü. Soruşturma için Jandarmaya giden emniyet görevlilerinin de Mahmut Yıldırım tarafından "Bununla ateş ettim, gerekirse size de ateş ederim" diyerek tehdit edildiğini iddia etti.* 

İhsan DEMİR* - GAZETEPORT*

*İSTANBUL -* Emniyet müdürü Hanefi Avcı, kaleme aldığı Haliç'te Yaşayan Simonlar kitabında Türkiye'nin bir dönem geçtiği karanlık koridorlara ışık tutuyor. İlk kez bu bölgede görev yapan üst düzey bir emniyet yetkilisi tarafından dile getirilen iddialar bu açıdan çok önemli. Bugüne kadar bu konu üzerinde yaratılan bilgi kirliliğini kaldıracak iddialar hala araştırılabilir durumda. 

Güneydoğu'da işlenen faili meçhul cinayetlerin kilidinin Binbaşı Cem Ersever'de olduğunu belirten Avcı, Ersever'in PKK terörünün yasal yollarla bitirilemeyeceğini savunarak yanına topladığı PKK itirafçıları ile faili meçhul cinayetler ve çeşitli bombalama eylemleri gerçekleştirdiğini ileri sürdü. 

Hanefi Avcı, Cem Ersever'in dönemin HEP Diyarbakır İl Başkanı Vedat Aydın'ın kaçırılarak öldürülmesi olayını organize ettiğini belirtti. Cesedin bulunmasından sonra Diyarbakır'daki cenaze töreninde, yetkililerin iyi organize olamadıkları için PKK'lı teröristlerin güzergahtaki bir karakolu taşlaması ile meydana gelen olaylarda 23 kişinin öldürüldüğünü söyledi. Bu olayı araştırmakla görevli olan ve Susurluk'ta trafik kazasında ölen emniyet müdürü Hüseyin Kocadağ tarafından çözüldüğünü, ancak bölgede bulunan fiili sıkıyönetim nedeniyle daha ileriye gidelemediğini belirtti. 

Cem Ersever'in bir keresinde de Diyarbakır'da açlık grevinde bulunan HEP'lilerin bulundukları yerde güvenlik önlemi aldıklarını, Cem Ersever'in yanında bulunan Abdulkadir Aygan ile birlikte gelerek burayı bombalayacaklarını, güvenliği sağlayan polisi çekmelerini istediğini belirtti. Ersever'in faaliyetlerinin rahatsızlık yaratması üzerine Ankaraya çekildiği, bu durum üzerine meslekten ayrılan Ersever'in yayınevi kurararak, özellikle kamuoyunda Yeşil olarak bilinen Mahmut Yıldırım'ın gerçekleştirdiği cinayetleri anlattığı, ancak söz Güneydogu'ya gelince açıklama yapmaktan kaçındığını belirtti. 

Cem Ersever, sevgilisi Neval Boz ve Mustafa Deniz'in kamuoyunda Yeşil olarak bilinen Mahmut Yıldırım tarafından, çok güvendiği dönemin Habur Gümrük Müdürü Ali Balkan Metel'in şoförü Kemal Sadık Uzuner'in evinde pusuya düşürülerek öldürüldüğünü ileri sürdü. Hanefi Avcı, Ersever'in kaybolduğunun öğrenilmesi ile şikayet üzerine polis tarafından gözaltına alınan Kemal Sadık Uzuner'in de jandarma tarafından "elemanımızı deşifre ediyorsunuz" baskısıyla serbest bırakıldığını belirtti. 

O dönem Ersever'in Suriye'li sevgilisi Neval Boz aracılığı ile Suriye gizli servisi El Muhaberat'a çalıştığının ortaya çıktığı, bu olayın jandarmanın iç meselesi olduğu yönlendirmesiyle cinayetin çözülme yolunun kapatıldığını ileri sürdü. 

Hanefi Avcı'nın Haliç'te Yaşayan Simonlar kitabının 188. sayfasından itibaren ileri sürdüğü ve Türkiye'nin karanlık bir dönemine ışık tutan iddiları; 

*CEM ERSEVER'LE İLK KARşILAşMAMIZ* 
...Cem Ersever'le ilk kez Siirt Jandarmasında karşılaştık. O zamanlar üstteğmen veya yüzbaşıydı. Karşılaştığımızda nereye gitse hep bizden bahsedildiğini söyledi.

...Görevle ilgili her konuda rahat konuşabileceğim, derdimi rahat anlatabileceğim, farklı konularda tartışıp fikir birliği kurabileceğim biri gibi görünüyordu. üünkü biz bütün varlığımızda, bütün bütün mesaimizle üzerinde durduğumuz işe odaklanmamız gerektiğine inananlardandık. O da bu anlayıştaydı.

Bir müddet sonra Jandarma İstihbarat ve Terörle Mücadele biriminin kurulmasıyla birlikte, Cem ve bazı subayların JİTEM'in kurucuları arasında olduğunu duydum. 

Cem'in kendisi de bu faaliyetlerin içerisinde olduğunu söylemişti. Bir süre sonra da Grup Komutanı oldu. 

...Cem bir gün bana illegal örgüt mensuplarının bazılarını gizli yakaladıklarını, sorguladıklarını söyleyerek, onlardan aldığı silah ve malzemeleri gösterdi. Sorgulanan bu insanların akibetlerinin ne olduğu konusuna açıklık getirilemiyordu. Fakat dolaylı olarak sonucun ne olduğunu tahmin edebiliyorduk. 

*HEP'LİLERİN AüLIK GREVİ YAPTIğI YERİ BOMBALAYACAKTI* 
Bir müddet sonra iki itirafçı ve bir arkadaşıyla (sanıyorum biri Abdulkadir Aygan'dı) yanımıza geldi. O zamanki HEP adlı partinin binasında açlık grevleri yapılıyordu ve polis açlık grevlerinin olduğu yerde bekliyordu. Binanın yakınlarına patlayıcı madde koymayı düşündükerini herhangi bir polisin veya devlet görevlisinin zarar görmesini istemediklerini oradaki polisin çekilmesini, bu konuda yardımcı olmamı istediler. O gün uzun uzun konuştuk, böyle bir şeyin olamayacağını bu yolun doğru olmadığını kendisine dilimin döndüğünce anlattım. 

*HEP DİYARBAKIR İL BAşKANI VEDAT AYDIN'IN üLDüRüLMESİ* 
Yine bir süre sonra HEP Diyarbakır İl Başkanı Vedat Aydın, Diyarbakır şehitlik semtinde evinden polis görünümündeki kişiler tarafından Emniyete götürüleceği söylenerek kaçırılmıştı. O zamanlar Cem'in yanındaki bazı kişileri uyan bir eşkal tarif ediliyordu. Vedat Aydın'ın kaçırılmasından kısa bir süre sonra Diyarbakır'dan 70 - 80 km uzaktaki Maden ilçesi yakınlarında Diyarbakır-Elazığ karayolu üzerinde Maden çayının kenarında kalaşnikof makineli tüfekle taranarak öldürülmüş olarak bulundu. Cesedin bulunmasıyla birlikte de fırtına koptu. Cenaze töreninde çıkan olaylarda 23 kişi öldü. İşte Cem bu olayın baş planlayıcısı ve failiydi. 

*HüSEYİN KOCADAğ BAğLANTIYI BULMUşTU* 
Cesedin bulunduğu yerle kaçırıldığı Diyarbakır arasındaki her yere sorup soruşturulurken yol üzerindeki trafik ekiplerine de sormuşlardı. O gün Ergani'de bulunan bölge trafik ekibi, Ergani Maden arasında hemen Ergani çıkışında üimento fabrikasının az ilerisinde yolda trafik kontrolü yapıyormuş.

...Olmayan bir kazanın kontrol edilmesi bahanesiyle ekip yoldan çekilmişti. Bunun üzerine Hüseyin Kocadağ ve araştırmayı yapan diğer görevliler bu anonsu geçen Ergani Polis Merkezine neden böyle bir anons yaptıklarını sorduğunda, ihbarın İlçe Jandarma Komutanlığından geldiğini söylemişler. İlçe Jandarma Komutanlığına sorulduğunda, bu bilginin Jandarma Bölge Komutanlığından geldiğini anlatmışlar. Jandarma Bölge Komutanlığına sorulduğunda ise bilginin Jandarma Asayiş Kolordu Komutanı Harekat Merkezinden geçildiğini söylemişlerdi. O safhadan sonrası sorulmamıştı veya bana anlatılmadı. Ama ben anlayacağımı anlamıştım. 

*MAHKEMEYE GİDERKEN KAYBOLDU* 
Cem Ersever'in Diyarbakır'dan Ankara'ya problemli şekilde atanmasından sonra emekliye ayrılarak, yayınevi kurması ve Aydınlık Dergisinden Soner Yalçın ile ilişkisinden dolayı askeri mahkemede hakkında "askeri sırları ifşa etmekten" dava açılmıştı. Cem Ersever yargılanacağı askeri mahkemeye gitmeden önce belgelerini sakladığı *eski Habur Gümrük Müdürü Ali Balkan Metel'in şoförü Kemal Sadık Uzuner'in evine gitmiş ve ortadan kaybolmuştu.* Kendisinin bir arkadaşının bunu bildirmesi ile Ankara İstihbarat müdürü Abdurrahman Toygar'ı arayan Hanefi Avcı olayı özetlemesi üzerine Abdurrahman Toygar Kemal Sadık Uzuner'i aramıştı. 

..Kemal'in emniyete getirilmesi talebiyle birlikte Jandarma ve JİTEM'in önemli bütün yetkililerinin Emniyete gelip bizim elemanımızı deşifre ediyorsunuz diye konuya müdahale ettiklerini, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğünü, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığındaki rütbelilerin etkilemeye başladığını söyledi. Esasen bu müdahaleyle birlikte Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü - Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı - Ankara Emniyeti arasında yoğun temaslar nedeniyle Genel Müdürlükte ciddi bir trafik oluşmuştu ki, bu da bir anlamda Cem'inaslında jandarmanın elinde olduğunu işaret ediyordu. 

...Daha sonra öğrendiğimiz kadarıyla Cem'i öldürmek için aslında daha önce de epey plan yapılmış. Cem'in peşine epey düşmüşler, onu kovalamışlar. Cem birlikte olduğu olduğu kızın Suriye'de tıp tahsili yaparken gelip kendisinin yanında itirafçı olması sonrasında Türkiye'de tahsiline devam etmesi için Samsun'da Tıp Fakültesine kaydetmek için Samsun'a gitmiş. Bu durumu öğrenmeleri üzerine bazı itirafçılarla birlikte Yeşil, Cem'i öldürmek üzere Samsun'a giderken Merizfon yakınlarında bir Jipla kaza yapmış. Tabi böyle bir plandan o zamanlar Cem ve arkadaşlarının haberi olmamış. İşte tam JİTEM'de Cem'i ortadan kaldırmanın yollarını aranırken Mustafa Deniz (PKK itirafçısı) gelip Cem'e ait malzemelerin Kemal Sadık Uzuner'de olduğunu söyleyince planlarını uygulayabilecekleri bir fırsat yakaladıklarını düşünüyorlar. JİTEM yöneticileri hemen Ali Balkan Metel'le görüşüyorlar, onun vasıtası ile Kemal Sadık Uzuner'e ulaşıyorlar. Uzuner onlara Cem'in ne zaman geleceği hakkında bilgi veriyor. Ayrıca mahkemeye gideceğini, öncesinde gelip kendisinden eşyalaranı ısöyleyince de Kemal'in evinde pusu kuruyorlar. Cem gelince hemen Cem'i yakalıyorlar.

...Mustafa Deniz de bilgi almak için Kemal Sadık Uzuner'in evine gidiyor ama ondan da bir daha haber alınamıyor. O da vurulacağını tahmin etmiyor. Bir müddet sonra İstanbul'daki Neval Boz, Cem gelmeyince meraklanıp Kemal'i arıyor. Kemal ona Cem'in iki kişi ile beraber gittiğini söylemesi üzerine kız bu iki kişinin eşkallerini öğrenmek, olay hakkında daha teferruatlı bilgi almak üzere Kemal'in evine gidiyor. Ama ondan da bir daha haber alınamıyor. Birkaç gün sonra ise kafalarına kurşun sıkılmış olarak her birinin cesedi Ankara'nın farklı yerlerine atılmış olarak bulunuyor. 

*YEşİL; "BUNUNLA ATEş ETTİM"* 
... O tarihte JİTEM'i ve Yeşil'i bilen emniyet görevlileri... jandarma Genel Komutanlığına gittiklerinde Yeşil ile karşılaşıyorlar. Yeşil açık açık elindeki Smith Wesson marka tabancayı göstererek *"Bununla ateş ettim. Gerekirse size de ateş ederim"* diyecek kadar rahatlıkla cinayeti kabul ediyordu. Benim ifademe rağmen maalesef olay ciddi olarak ne daliye tarafından ne de jandarma tarafından tahkik edilmedi.

... Yeşil'in Cem'den aldığı patlayıcı maddeleri MİT'e getirdiği mehmet Eymür'ün ifalerinden de net olarak biliniyordu. Ayrıca Yeşil'in kullandığı mobil telefonla o tarihte bütün jandarma ve emniyet yetkilileriyle görüştüğü belliydi. O telefonu Cem'den aldığı aşikardı. Bunun yanında Kemal Sadık Uzuner'in mobil telefonla kimlerle konuştuğu, tek tek bütün görevlilerle irtibatları belliydi. Bugün bile bunları ispatlamak mümkün. Araştırılırsa bütün bunlar ortaya çıkartılabilir. Ama malesef hiç kimse ilgilenmedi ve olay o şekilde kapandı.

...

----------


## bozok

*BİR ALBAY NASIL üILDIRTILIR?*



01.09.2010 16:06

Islak imza davasının geldiği aşamayı her yerde okuyorsunuz. 

Davanın sembol ismi Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek orucunu açmayacağını açıkladı. Yani açlık grevine girdi.

Albay üiçek, ıslak imza ya da irtica ile mücadele eylem planı davasında 15 yıla kadar hapis cezası istemiyle yargılanıyor. Aylardır hapiste. üiçek, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde dün görülen davanın 11'inci duruşmasında tahliye talebinde bulundu ve talebinin reddedilmesinin ardından açlık grevine başladığını açıkladı.

*Peki bu kararı nasıl aldı?*

****

üiçek ailesinden edindiğimiz bilgilere göre, Albay üiçek süresiz oruç kararını üstü kapalı biçimde ilk olarak duruşmaya çıkmadan önce avukat kızı İrem’e yansıttı. 

*“Eğer bu duruşmada da tahliye edilmezsem açlık grevi dışında başka mücadele yöntemi kalmıyor. Bizi savunacak yerde kalmadı”* diyen üiçek, tahliye talebinin reddiyle birlikte daha önceden hazırladığı notu kızının eline tutuşturdu. 

İrem üiçek ilk duygularını *“Notu okuduğumda şok geçirdim”* diye anlatıyor.

Odatv şimdi bu notu yayınlıyor. üiçek imzalı notun orijinali yeşil kalemle yazılmış. üünkü üiçek yeşil rengin taklit edilemeyeceğini düşünüyor. 

Notun altındaki imzada *“ıslak imza davasının”* en önemli kanıtı kabul edilen imzadan da farklı. üiçek, 12 Haziran’dan beri nottaki imzayı kullanıyor.



üiçek’in açlık grevine sokan süreç ve mahkemede sergilenen tavırlar da gerçekten ilginç.

üiçek tahliye talebinde bulunduğu sırada Savcı ayağa kalkıyor ve özetle* “Sanığın Erzincan sınırında 2008 yılına ait bir telefon sinyali var. Araştırılmasını istiyorum”* diyor. 

Tahliye talebi bu yüzden reddediliyor. 

Davanın 2008’deki telefon sinyaliyle ne ilgisi var?

Savcı, Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner tarafından yürütülen cemaat soruşturmasını üiçek’in hazırladığı iddia edilen İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı ile ilişkilendiriyor. Hatta üiçek’in bu yüzden Erzincan’a giderek adli operasyona şekil verdiğini iddia ediyor.

Mahkeme tutanaklarına göre Savcının *“üiçek’in ıslak imzası var”* dediği Eylem Planı 2009 yılında hazırlandı. Yani 2008’de Erzincan’da tespit edilen telefon sinyali ile Eylem Planı arasında illiyet bağı bulunduğu iddiası tutarlı görünmüyor. 

Ama mahkeme Savcı’ya itibar ediyor ve tahliyenin reddine karar veriyor. Yani üiçek 1.5 ay daha hapiste kalacak. üünkü bir sonraki duruşma 18 Ekim’de. 

Peki Erzincan’daki telefon sinyali ne ifade ediyor?

üiçek ailesinin verdiği bilgilere göre aile o yıl Azerbaycan’a turist olarak gidiyor. Karayolu da Erzincan sınırından geçiyor. İşte o sinyal o sınırda kaydediliyor. 

Bu kadar incelik gerçekten ürkütücü.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Avukatı o bilgisayarı sordu* 


Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal’ın vekili Avukat
Serdar üzersin, Haberal’a ait olduğu ileri sürülen bilgisayarların tamamının Başkent üniversitesi ve kurumlarına ait olduğunu, iddia edildiği gibi müvekkiline ait çok sayıda bilgisayar bulunmadığını, müvekkilinin şahsına ait laptopun da 17 aydır savcılığın bilgisi dahilinde emniyette bulunduğunu bildirdi.

üzersin, yaptığı yazılı açıklamada, bugün bazı gazetelerde, Haberal’a ait olduğu iddia edilen bilgisayarların ödenek olmadığı için incelemediğine yer verildiğini belirtti.

Haberal’ın şahsına ait sadece bir laptop bulunduğunu ve çok fazla
kullanılmadığı için incelenmesinin son derece kolay olduğunu ifade eden üzersin, bu bilgisayarın 17 aydır savcılığın bilgisi dahilinde emniyette bulunduğunu
kaydetti.

Haberal’a ait olduğu ileri sürülen bilgisayarların tamamının Başkent
üniversitesi ve kurumlarına ait olduğuna işaret eden üzersin, açıklamasında şu ifadelere yer verdi:

"Diğer bir deyişle müvekkilimizin dışında herkes tarafından kullanılan ve herkesin rahatlıkla girip çıkabildiği kurumlara ait bilgisayarlardır, içerdiği bilgilerse müvekkilimizle ilgili bilgiler değildir. Kısaca şahsıyla ilgili değildir.

Bu kadar açık, net olan durum karşısında parasızlığı beyan etmekteki amaç, sadece müvekkilimizin tutukluluk süresini uzatmaktır. Emniyet, savcılık ve 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin bununla ilgili olarak yaptığı yazışmalar ve verilen
kararlar, tutukluluk süresini uzatmak niyetiyle, bu kasıtla yapılmaktadır.

Vahim olan eğer bilgisayarlar incelenmemiş gerekli bilgilere ulaşılmamış ise savcılar hangi gerekçelerle müvekkilimizle ilgili iddianameyi hazırlamıştır ve mahkemede bu iddianameyi kabul etmiştir ve hangi delile dayalı olarak müvekkilimiz aylardır tutuklu olarak yargılanmaktadır. Acaba hakimler hangi gerekçelerle incelenmemiş belgelerin bulunduğunu beyan ederek müvekkilimizin
tutukluluğuna karar verebilmektedir."

Böyle bir durumun ne yasalarla ne de insan hakları ile izah edilebilir
bir yönü bulunmadığını ifade eden üzersin, "Müvekkilimin daha önce açıkladığı gibi maalesef ülkemizdeki ’iftira’ rejimi insan haklarını gasp etmiş ve gasp etmeye devam etmektedir. Müvekkilimizin maruz bırakıldığı bu hukuk dışı muamelelere karşı, sorumlular hakkında derhal yasal yollara müracaat edileceğini
belirtmek isteriz" dedi.

03.09.2010 Cuma *15:23 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*"Ger-çek ger-çek böyle gerçek aranmaz"* 

**

07.09.2010 *- 17:09*


*İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanığı gazeteci Tuncay üzkan, ''Bana taktığınız kelepçe yüzünden siyasi görüşümü açıklayamıyorum. 'Hayır' diye meydanlarda bağıramıyorum'' dedi.

Cumhuriyet gazetesi yazarı Mustafa Balbay, gazeteye 5 Mayıs 2006'da bomba atan Tekin Irşi'nin tahliye edilmesini eleştirerek, ''Cumhuriyet gazetesinin yazarı Balbay tutuklu, gazeteye bomba atan Tekin Irşi serbest'' dedi.

Balbay, mahkemenin gerçeği aradıklarını söylediğini ifade ederek, ''İddianameyi ger-çek, sanıkları ger-çek. Böyle gerçek aranmaz'' dedi*

*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nde oluşturulan salonda görülen davanın bugünkü duruşmasında söz alan tutuklu sanık Cengiz Köylü, harp okuluna öğrenci yerleştirmek, yetiştirmek ve örgütün yöneticisi olmakla suçlandığını ifade etti. 

Köylü, MİT belgesinde kendisine birtakım roller biçildiğini ancak böyle yönetici suçlamasının yer almadığını belirtti. 

Eski Türk Metal Sendikası Genel Başkanı Mustafa üzbek de tutuklu kaldığı sürenin 20 ayı aştığını belirterek, iddianamenin tamamen hayal ürünü olduğunu, kendisiyle ilgili bir şey bulunmadığını söyledi. 

Tutuklu bulunduğu sürede aleyhine bir tane delil bulunamadığını ifade eden üzbek, *''şu an rahatsız ve huzursuz yatıyorum. Kendimi işkence altında görüyorum. Bizi en çok endişelendiren budur. Niye yatıyorum? Bunu soruyoruz''* diye konuştu. 

Herhangi bir ideolojinin adamı olmadığını, 1974'ten beri hiçbir partiye üyeliği bulunmadığını belirten üzbek, 12 Eylülde yapılacak halk oylamasıyla ilgili olarak *''20 maddenin hiçbiri irdelenmiyor. Parti ve sendikalar buna girmiyor. 'Evet' çıkarsa o zaman göreceğim sendikaların halini. Her iş yerinde 10 sendika olacak. Bitiriyorlar sendikaları. Bu madde çıkarsa ayakta kalamayacaksınız. Kimse bunun farkında değil''* dedi. 

*DELİ GüMLEğİ DIşINDA GüMLEğİM KALMADI*
Gazeteci Tuncay üzkan da neden yargılandığını ve suçunu bilmediğini ifade ederek, *''Kendime gömlek arıyorum. Deli gömleği dışında giyecek bir gömleğim kalmadı. Onu da ben giymem''* diye konuştu. 

CHP'yi ele geçirmeye çalışmakla suçlandığını ifade eden üzkan, CHP''den kendisine yapılan milletvekili teklifini kabul etmediğini söyledi. 

üzkan, 1990 yılından beri Türkiye'deki asker, sivil bürokrat ve yargıçları tanıdığını ifade ederek, öldürülen gazeteci-yazar Uğur Mumcu'nun evine giden 3 kişiden biri olduğunu ifade etti. 

*NASIL HALA CANLI KALABİLMİşİZ?*
*''Balbay ile yaşadıklarımızı biliyor musunuz? Nasıl hala canlı kalabilmişiz?''* diyen üzkan, Uğur Mumcu suikastı raporunu yazdığını, bu raporun iddianamede yer aldığını, şimdi de bundan dolayı suçlandığını savundu. 

Adalet, hakkaniyet ve eşitlik aradığını söyleyen üzkan, şöyle devam etti: 

*HAYIR DİYE MEYDANLARDA BAğIRAMIYORUM*
*''Bu tutukluluk böyle olmaz. Yeni HSYK tezimi halkıma anlatamıyorum. Sizin bana taktığınız kelepçe yüzünden siyasi görüşümü açıklayamıyorum. 'Hayır' diye meydanlarda bağıramıyorum. Anayasa oylamasında 'evet' çıkarsa başka bir süreç, 'hayır' çıkarsa başka bir süreç yaşanacak. Siz bu süreçten etkilenmeyecek misiniz?''* 

Tuncay üzkan'ın konuşmasının ardından mahkeme heyetine başkanlık eden hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese, *''Burada hukuki yargılama yapıyoruz. Hukuk dışı konuşmalar bizi bağlamaz''* dedi. 

üzkan'ın, bu davanın filminin çekilmesi durumunda İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel'i ancak Marlon Brando'nun oynayabileceğini söylemesi salonda gülüşmelere neden oldu. 

*CUMHURİYETE BOMBA ATAN SERBEST YAZARI TUTUKLU* 
İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanığı Cumhuriyet gazetesi yazarı Mustafa Balbay, gazeteye 5 Mayıs 2006'da bomba atan Tekin Irşi'nin tahliye edilmesini eleştirerek, ''Cumhuriyet gazetesinin yazarı Balbay tutuklu, gazeteye bomba atan Tekin Irşi serbest'' dedi. 

Irşi'nin, Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde çete üyeliğinden 7 yıl 6 ay, patlayıcı maddeden 3 yıl 11 ay ceza aldığını anlatan Balbay, *''Dava bittikten sonra 'Ergenekon' ile birleştirildi. Cumhuriyet gazetesinin yazarı Balbay tutuklu, gazeteye bomba atan Tekin Irşi serbest. Ben, 3 yazarı teröre kurban edilmiş bir gazetenin yazarıyım. Uğur Mumcu'nun yerinde değil, bayrağı yerde bırakmamak için yazan biriyim. Irşi, yurt dışına kaçmaz da, Balbay mı kaçar? Beni şimdi Türkiye'den gitme koşuluyla serbest bıraksanız ben gitmem. Bu ülke bizim şah damarımız. ürgütün tek eylemini yaptığı sabit görülmüş kişiyi serbest bıraktınız'* diye konuştu. 

Bu sözler üzerine Başkan üzese'nin, *''Yargılama devam ediyor, sabit suç yoktur''* demesinin ardından Balbay, *''Demek ki bir önceki mahkemeyi tanımıyorsunuz?''* şeklinde konuştu. 

Mahkemenin dijital veriler ve internet ortamına ilişkin tutumunu, 1970'li yıllarda mahkemelerin çevreye ilişkin davalarda aldıkları tutuma benzeten Balbay, *''Eskiden mahkemeler, 'Hava çamaşır mı ki kirlensin?' derlerdi. Bilgisayarlara, internet ortamına ilişkin kararlarınızdan dolayı ileride çocuklarınız sizden mutlu bahsetmeyecek. Sizi bilgisayara dayalı bilgiler ile ilgili düşünmeye davet ediyorum''* dedi. 

Mustafa Balbay, Ağustos ayında yayımlanan Hanefi Avcı'nın kitabı ile Türkiye Barolar Birliğinin *''Tutuklama Raporu''* kitabına dikkat çekerek, 2005'te değiştirilen CMK ile cezaevlerinde tutuklu oranının yüzde 63'e çıktığını söyledi. 

Mahkemenin tutuklu yargılamada ön infaz diyebileceğimiz bir uygulama içinde olduğunu, evrensel masumiyet karinesi yerine mahkumiyet karinesini uyguladığını savunan Balbay, mahkemenin gerçeği aradıklarını söylediğini ifade ederek, *''İddianameyi ger-çek, sanıkları ger-çek. Böyle gerçek aranmaz''* dedi. 

Mahkemenin özel yetkilerini iyi yönde kullanmadığını ileri süren Balbay, Hanefi Avcı'nın kitabında özel yetkili savcı ve hakimlerin hepsinin değiştirilmesi gerektiğini, mevcut kadro ile adalet sağlanamayacağını yazdığını söyledi. 

Zamanla her şeyin ortaya çıkacağını, gerçeğin rayına oturacağını dile getiren Balbay, *''Bir Avcı çıktı. Bunlarla ilgili gerçeği yapacak bir savcı çıkacak mı?''* şeklinde konuştu. 

*İKİNCİ ''ERGENEKON'' DAVASININ 81. DURUşMASI* 
İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının 81. duruşması Silivri'de bulunan cezaevi yerleşkesinde yapıldı. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nde oluşturulan salonda görülen davanın bugünkü duruşmasına, gazeteci Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay'ın da aralarında bulunduğu tutuklu 31 sanık ile tutuksuz yargılanan Yalçın Küçük, Noyan üalıkuşu ve Birol Başaran katıldı. 

Tutuklu yargılanan eski Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, eski İnönü üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu, emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, İbrahim üzcan ve Oğuz Bulut ise duruşmaya katılmadı. 

...

----------


## bozok

*KİM BU ERGENEKON SAVCISI?*



07.09.2010 15:38

Ergenekon mahkemesi birbirinden ilginç açıklamalara sahne oluyor. 

Sanıklardan Tuncay üzkan, duruşma savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel’le ilgili çarpıcı bir iddiada bulundu.

“Bugün iddianamede bulunan birçok yasa dışı oluşumu zamanında ben haber yaptım. Hizbullah’ı Jandarma eğittiğini ben haber yaptım” diyen üzkan, parmağıyla Savcı Pekgüzel’i göstererek, şu şaşırtıcı iddiada bulundu:

“ JİTEM, Güneydoğu’da gündemdeyken, bu savcı JİTEM’i saklarken ben JİTEM’i haber yapıyordum.”

Hakkında hiçbir anlamlı delil bulunmadığını söyleyen üzkan, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’la ilgili de ilginç iddialarda bulundu.

İşte üzkan’ın savunmasından dikkat çekici başlıklar: 

*CHP MİLLETVEKİLLİğİ TEKLİF ETTİ*
“İki yıldır buradayım Halen suçumun ne olduğunu bilmiyorum. Karşıma henüz delil koyabilmiş değilsiniz.

Bana yapılan tek suçlama şu: Mustafa üzbek (Mustafa) Balbay’dan parti kurulmasını istemiş. Balbay da benden parti kurmamı istemiş, bende parti kurmuşum. Ataman Yıldırım da benim adıma kulis yapmış. Ama iddianamenin hiçbir yerinde böyle bir delil ya da konuşma bulunmamaktadır.

Ben bir siyasetçiyim. Meşru yollardan siyaset yapmaya çalışıyorum. Benim konuşmalarım suç delili olarak iddianameye girmiş durumda. İddianamede beni CHP’yi ele geçirmekle suçluyorlar. Bana milletvekilliği teklif edildi. Ancak ben kabul etmedim.

*ERGENEKON SAVCISI JİTEM’İ SAKLADI*
“Bugün iddianamede bulunan birçok yasa dışı oluşumu zamanında ben haber yaptım. Hizbullah’ı Jandarma’nın eğittiğini ben haber yaptım.

JİTEM bu yılların konusu değil. JİTEM Güneydoğuda gündemdeyken, (Pekgüzel’i işaret ederek) bu savcı JİTEM’i saklarken, ben JİTEM’i haber yapıyordum.

Beni şimdi kalkmış JİTEM ve Hizbullah’la ilişkilendiriyorsunuz. İddianamede benimle ilgili çekiç güç belgesi koymuşsunuz. Ben o belgeyi Turgut üzal’dan aldım. üekiç Güç ülkeyi terk etti. Ancak yıllar sonra bu belge suç delili olarak iddianameye konuldu.”

*TAYYİP ERDOğAN PROVOKATüR*
“Ben birçok devlet adamı ile görev gereği tanışırım. Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’la da tanışırım. Hakkındaki yolsuzluk haberlerini yapana kadar onun için benden iyi gazeteci yoktu. Ne zaman yolsuzluk haberlerini yaptım. O zaman kötü gazeteci oldum.

Ben Erdoğan’ın ne kadar birikimi olduğunu biliyorum. Erdoğan’dan devlet adamı olmaz diyorum. Yakın tarihe ilişkin söylediği her şey provokasyondur. Bunu düşünmek suç mu? Beni davada taşkınlık yaptığım için cezalandırdınız.

Peki, Erdoğan’ın mitinglerdeki konuşmalarından rahatsız değil misiniz? Erdoğan sürekli ‘Görüyor musunuz, iddianameyi okuyor musunuz, neler yapmışlar’ diyor. Bu iddianameyi kanıtlanmış ve suçumuz sabitlenmiş olarak konuşuyor. Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın benim üzerimden siyaset yapmasına neden engel olmuyorsunuz? 

Ben zamanında Başbakan hakkında yazılmış Akbil yolsuzluğu iddianamesini de okudum. O iddianamede başbakan için kalpazan deniliyordu. O zaman o iddianameyi de kabul edelim. şu anda Türkiye’de referandum gündemi var.

Benim de bir siyasi kimliğim var. Ancak siz benim elime taktığınız kelepçelerle Erdoğan’a karşı muhalefet etmemi engelliyorsunuz.

Bülent Arınç kadar vicdan sahibi değil misiniz?

Ben sonuç olarak bir şey söylüyorum. Benimle ilgili ne öğrenmek istiyorsanız soru sorun. İki; bir suçum varsa delil gösterin. üç; bu haliyle bu mahkeme ülkeyi geriyor, ayrışmasına katkı sunuyor.”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*İşTE MAHKEME BAşKANI’NIN şAşIRTICI KARARI*



07.09.2010 15:59

Ergenekon Mahkemesi üç yargıçtan oluşuyor. 

Mahkemenin kamuoyundaki adı “*ikiye bir mahkemesi*”. 

Tahliye talepleri hep ikiye bir kararla reddediliyor. Yani bir yargıç sanıklar için “*tahliye edilsin*” derken, ne hikmetse diğer iki yargıç her durumda aksi yönde oy kullanıyor. 

Tahliye istemlerine olumlu yanıt veren yargıç Mahkeme Başkanı *Köksal şengün. 
*
şengün, tahliye isteyen 35 sanıktan 33’ü için “*tahliye edilsin*” demişti. 
Ancak tek oyla azınlıkta kaldığı için kimse tahliye edilemedi. 

****** 
*
Köksal şengün bugünkü duruşmada kürsüye çıkmadı.

üünkü tatilde. 

Peki, geri dönecek mi?

Odatv’nin edindiği bilgiye göre; Köksal şengün, tatil dönüşü emekliliğini istemeye hazırlanıyor. 

şengün, yakın çevresine telefonlarının dinlenmesinden, kadın şantajına maruz kalmaktan sıkıldığını anlatıyor. Bu yüzden de emekliliğini istemeye hazırlanıyor. 

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*“İSA, AKP’Yİ NAZARDAN KORUSUN”*

 


07.09.2010 17:20

Ergenekon davasında yargılanan en ilginç sanıklardan biri O.

Suç delilleri, eski Polis üzel Harekat Başkanvekili İbrahim şahin’le yaptığı telefon konuşmalarından ibaret.

Adı, *Fahri Kepek.*

Kepek, şahin’i telefonda işlettiğini söylüyor. Ama savcılar buna inanmıyor.

Kepek, İbrahim şahin’e telefonda kendini “*Talat Ertan Paşa*” olarak tanıtan kişi.

Kepek, yalnızca bir tane takım elbisesi olduğu için her duruşmaya aynı elbiseyi giyerek katılıyor. İlkokul mezunu. şiveli bir konuşması var.
Davada, İbrahim şahin’den aldığı emirlerle subaylara suikast talimatı vermekten yargılanıyor

Birazdan okuyacağınız haber de Ergenekon Mahkemesinin en ilginç savunması oluyor.

****

Kepek, bugünkü duruşmada söz aldı. Söze “*Ben ve ailem AKP’liyiz*” diye başladı ve şöyle devam etti:

“*Biz ailece AKP’liydik. AKP için her şeyimizle çalıştık. Hem 2002, hem 2007 seçimlerinde hem Cumhurbaşkanlığı referandumunda AKP yönünde oy kullandık. Ama şimdi AKP’nin icadı olan bir iddianame ile tutuklandım.* 

*Akdamar kilisesinin tadilatı için 3 trilyon para harcayan AKP bize burayı layık gördü.* ‘İsa AKP’yi nazardan korusun’ *diyorum. üünkü iktidarları boyunca ailece zengin oldular. 
*
*Yandaşları pırlantadan zengin olunca pırlanta vergisini kaldırıp tekneye vergi koydular. Bunlara rağmen iktidardalar.* 

*Kem gözlerinden korunmak için nazar boncuğu takılmalı.* 

*Referandumda evet çıkması için AKP ve Başbakanlığa benim hesabımdan üçer kez kurşun döktürülmesini talep ediyorum.*”

Fahri Kepek’in konuşması mahkeme salonunda kahkalarla yanıt bulundu.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*YALüIN KüüüK ERGENEKON SAVCISI ZEKERİYA üZ’ü KİME BENZETTİ?*

 


07.09.2010 17:50

Ergenekon Davasının tutuksuz yargılanan sanıklarından Yalçın Küçük, Ergenekon savcılarından Zekeriya üz’le ilgili ilginç tahlillerde bulundu. 

Mahkeme salonuna büyük bir çantayla gelen Küçük, savcıların hakimlerle kürsüde aynı seviyede bulunmasını eleştirdi. Hiçbir ülkede böyle bir mahkeme düzeni bulunmadığını söyledi. 

Mahkeme Heyetine Hanefi Avcı’nın kitabını gösteren Küçük, Ertuğrul üzkök’ün geçtiğimiz günlerde yayınlanan yazısından şu bölümü okudu:* “Bu kitap bugün olmasa da üç beş yıl sonrasında Ergenekon gibi bir örgütlenmenin konusu olacak.”* 
*
“Davadan çıkınca üzkök’e haber vereceğim”* diyen Küçük, tüm sanıkların Avcı’nın kitabını şimdiden iddianame olarak kullanmaya başladığını söyledi.

Küçük’ün, Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz’le ilgili tahlili şöyle oldu: 

*“Bu davanın bir davası yok. İddianamesi gerçekte 1969 yılında İdris Küçükömer’in “Düzenin Yabancılaşması”* kitabında yazılıdır. 

O kitapta, batıcı, laik, bürokratik gelenekten gelen Jöntürk, İttihat Terakki, Milli birlik Komitesi ve CHP’ye karşı yeniçeri, esnaf, ulema, doğucu İslamcı gelenekten gelen Hürriyet ve İhtilaf, prens Sabahattin, Demokrat Parti ve Adalet Partisi çizgisi savunulur. Küçükömer’in ömrü yetseydi, bu çizgiye Turgut üzal ve AKP’yi de dahil ederdi. Zekeriya üz geç gelmiş bir İdris Küçükömer’dir. 

Buradaki sanıklar, neden tutukluyuz diye mahkemeye soruyor. Cumhuriyet altüst ediliyorsa, bir başka devlet kuruluyorsa, buradaki sanıkların hapiste olması şarttır. 

Fikret Bila’nın sivil darbe ve Murat Yetkinin Tezkere kitabında açıkça anlatılıyor. Hilmi üzkök, Bülent Ecevit’i yani *“görevdeki Başbakanı düşürdü”* deniliyor. Görevdeki Başbakanı düşürmek istiyor, darbe budur. 
Hilmi üzkök bu davaya gelmelidir. İfade vermelidir.” 
*
*
*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON DAVASI’NDA 3 TAHLİYE*

 


07.09.2010 23:14

İkinci Ergenekon davasının duruşması sona erdi.

Alınan kararla; tutuklu sanıklar *Murat üavdar, Zerrar Atik* ve *Fahri Süslü*'nün tahliyesine karar verildi.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin verdiği bu karar kritik bir önem de taşıyor.

Bu 3 sanığın ismi, Eski üzel Harekat Dairesi Başkanvekili *İbrahim şahin*’in emrinde olduğu iddia edilen suikast timinde geçiyordu.

İddianameye göre; bu suikast timi İbrahim şahin’in emri ile sansasyonel suikastlar gerçekleştirecekti.

Ancak bu 3 ismin tahliyesiyle, iddia edilen o suikast timinden İbrahim şahin ve Taylan üzgür Kırmızı dışında tutuklu sanık kalmadı.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BALYOZCULAR LOTO OYNASA KAü TUTTURURDU*

 


06.09.2010 21:25

Balyoz Davası sanığı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın kızı Pınar Doğan, hazırladığı blogda Balyoz Belgeleri'nde yer alan ilginç bir çelişkiye yer verdi. Buna göre Balyoz Belgelerinde *desteklenecek* ve birlikte çalışılacak dernekler arasında bulunan *Taksim Rotaract Kulübü*, 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihli seminerden daha sonra kuruldu. 15 Haziran 2003 tarihinde kurulan derneğin adının 3 ay önce görüşüldüğü iddia edilen darbe *planında* bulunması büyük bir çelişki olarak algılandı.



11. CD'de yer alan o belge



Kulübün künyesi


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*SİLİVRi NASIL üİğİLTEPE OLDU*

 


08.09.2010 22:10

2. Ergenekon Davası'na ara verildi. Ara verilmeden önce savunma yapan sanık, davanın en genç tutuklusu Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi idi. 2 yılın sonunda savunma sırası gelen üelebi savunmasının girişinde herkesi ağlatan bir konuşma yaptı. üelebi *konuşmasında Silivri'yi Büyük Taarruz'un en kritik mevzilerinden üiğiltepe'ye benzetti ve savunması boyunca Silivri'ye üiğiltepe diyeceğini söyledi.* 

*27 Eylül'de devam edecek savunmada üelebi'nin avukatı Serkan Günel'in isteği gençlerin o gün üelebi'nin yanında bulunarak kendisine destek vermesi.*

*İşte Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi'nin herkesi ağlatan savunmasının ilk bölümü:*

Dz.Yb.Ali TATAR, Dz.Alb.Berk ERDEN, J.Alb.Abdülkerim KIRCA…

Ben buraya bu şehitlerimizin yüreklerindeki duygularla,
Halkın ordusu olan TSK’nin milletimize olan sarsılmaz inancıyla,
Bu topraklarda hiç kaybetmeyen M.Kemal devrimlerinin gücüyle geldim.

Burası bizim için Silivri zindanı değil Alb. Reşat’ın, Mehmetçiğin ve şimdi de bizlerin milletimizin namusu, onuru ve bağımsızlığı için savunduğu üİğİLTEPE’dir.

Buradan beni yetiştiren ve bu üniformayı bana lütfeden Yüce Türk Milletine, tüm silah arkadaşlarıma ve komutanlarıma sesleniyorum.

*üİğİLTEPE kaybedilmeyecek!*

Gözünüz arkada kalmasın, burada biz varız. Burada M.Kemal’in subayları, Türk Milletinin askerleri var. Bundan sonra şehitler versek bile kaybedilmeyecek üİğİLTEPE.

*BAHRİYE ARMASI*

Sayın Başkan,Yüce Heyet;

*Ben Harbiye mezunuyum ama bugün Bahriye armasıyla buradayım.* Evladı Gökçen’e çok çalışmasını salık veren bir ses duymuştuk, bir çığlık yüreklerimizi dağlamıştı:

“Ben bu hukuksuzlukla yaşayamam. Belki benim ölüm benim durumumda olanların aydınlığa çıkmasına vesile olur. şunu bilin ki, en küçük suçu ve günahı olmayan ben bu yapılan hukuksuzluğa isyan ve bu karanlığa bir nebze ışık olabilmek için hayatıma son veriyorum.” Diyerek bize korku salmaya çalışanları büyük küçümseyen, T.C.nin var oluşu için kendi yok oluşunun karşısına çıkabilen, *Hasdal Askeri Ceza ve Tutukevinde bir süre kendisine zincir arkadaşlığı yaptığım komutanım Dz. Yb. Ali TATAR’ın hakikatte milletimizin kahraman ve vefalı göğsünde yattığını göstermek için bu armayı yüreğime iliştirdim.*

Onunla birlikte Cumhuriyeti yaşatma savaşında şehit düşen Dz. Alb. Berk ERDEN, J.Alb.Abdülkerim KIRCA, Kuddisi OKKIR ve tüm Cumhuriyet şehitlerinin ruhlarına Fatihalar takdim ediyor, milletimize başsağlığı diliyorum.

Vatan mihrabına kollarını bacaklarını vermiş olan yarı-şehitlerimiz gazilerimizi, Cumhuriyeti ilelebet yaşatma görevini nöbet mahalimiz Hasdal Sathında icra eden zincir arkadaşlarımı selamlıyor, koşulsuz destekleriyle yanımızda olan gerçeğin sarsılmaz takipçilerine saygılarımı ve teşekkürlerimi sunuyorum.

24 aylık bir dönem sonunda kürsüye ulaşabilmenin buruk mutluluğunu yaşıyorum. Bu gencecik yaşımda, dünya üzerinde geçirdiğim sayılı yılların iki tanesini, sözde örgütün sözde yöneticiliği iddialarını çürütmek adına yüce Türk adaletinin karşısına çıkmak için bekleyerek geçirdim.

Her zaman bildiğim, her zaman bilinen suçsuzluğumu; bu en yüce ve doğru gerçeği dile getirebilmek için neden iki yıl beklemek zorunda kaldım, hiç bilemiyorum. Neden sorusu karşısında geceleri duyduğumuz o anlamsız sessizliği ve boşluğu hissediyorum. üzülüyorum ama bu üzüntünün benliğimi teslim almasına asla izin vermiyorum.

*MUSTAFA KEMALLER 20 YAşINDADIR*

Sadece Soruyorum! İki yıl boyunca neden bu savunmasızlık, neden bu korunmasızlık içerisinde bırakıldık! Bu soru burada, bu adalete-geç-kalmış mahkeme salonunun her köşesinde yankılanıyor. Biz yokken bile bu soru burada bir hayalet gibi geziniyor.

Bu süre zarfında “Vatan yoksa evladın hükmü kalmaz.”anlayışını terketmeden bu haksızlığa sabır ve metanetle granit gibi dayanan aileme, avukatlığımı yapan ancak tutuklanan *Sayın Yusuf ERİKEL’e, sonrasında tereddütsüz vicdani Saiklerle avukatlığımı üstlenen Sn. Celal üLGEN’e, Sn. Hüseyin ERSüZ’e, Sn. Serkan GüNEL’e, sizlerden önce bizi yargılayıp suçlu bulan Mondros basınının üflediği sis perdesinin ardından gerçekleri gören ve bizi asil desteklerinden mahrum bırakmayan Cumhuriyet okurlarına, iddialara prim vermeyen tutuksuz yargılanmak üzere tahliye edilen muvazzaf personeli görevlerine başlatan, namuslu ellerinde beni yetiştiren kurumum TSK’ne teşekkürü bir borç bilir, şükranlarımı sunarım.*

Bir akşam kendisine nazı geçenlerden biri M.Kemal’e şöyle söyler:

-Düşünmelisiniz ki eğer ölürseniz; heykelinizi paramparça ederler. Yaptıklarınızın hiçbiri ayakta kalmaz. üok yaşamaya bakmalısınız .

Atatürk güler ve şu cevabı verir:

-Unutmayınız ki M.Kemaller yirmi yaşındadır.

Ben Mustafa Kemal yetiştiren Harbiye mezunuyum. Biz Harbiyeliler her 13 Mart Atanın Harbiyeye giriş törenlerinde apoleti 1283 okunduğunda *“İüİMİZDE” diye haykırırız*. Bu kürsüden ettiğim askerlik yeminine, milletimin üzerimdeki emeğine, sevdiklerimin güvenine muhalif hareket etmemiş olmanın verdiği vicdan rahatlığı ile size şunu hatırlatmak istiyorum. M.Kemal’in ruhu içimde. Ben bir M.Kemal neferi olarak buradayım.

Atatürk yaptıklarıyla biten bir insan değildir. O her kuşakta yeniden başlar. Mustafa Kemal mirası bizim için kocaman bir ikmal deposu, cephe yığınağıdır. M.Kemal Türk Milletinin karşısında ne yapmışsa benden de onu göreceksiniz. O benim yerimde olsaydı nasıl davranacaksa ben de öyle davranacağım. Onun üniformasını taşıyorum. Türk Milletini M.Kemal adına selamlıyorum.

*BU İDDİANAMEDE HUKUK YOK*

Sayın Başkan, Saygıdeğer Heyet;

Bu iddianamede benim için iki şey kesin olarak yoktur: Birincisi hukuktur, ikincisi ise bu iddianamede ben yokum. Orada ben, ben değilim.

Ben bu iddianamede yaratılan canavar değilim. Yaşamımı baştanbaşa karıştırın. Kötü niyet izlerine rastlayamayacaksınız. Buna karşılık belki de biraz çokça iyi niyet izleri kalmıştır.

Peki ben kimim? Ben bu devlete 30 yıl bankacılık sektöründe emek vermiş devletin trilyonlarına sahip çıkmış bir babanın, yine bu devlete 30 yıl cezaevlerinde gardiyan ve başgardiyan(infaz koruma memuru) olarak hizmet etmiş bir ananın evladıyım.

Annem ağabeyimi kucağında beni sırtında işe götürüp soğuk gece vardiyalarında, devlete hizmet ettiğini anlatırdı. Hatta bir keresinde karlı bir günde sırtından yola düşmüşüm, bir amca beni araba altında kalmaktan kurtarmış. Evladını oralarda büyütmüştü. Kaderin cilvesi şimdi evladı zindanda onsuz büyümeye devam ediyor.

*Ama kendisi de biliyor ki Mustafa Kemal’in anası, hepimizin anası Zübeyde Hanım’dan bizlerin anaları daha şanslı. O evladının idam fermanını duyduğunda ağlamaktan gözleri kör olmuş, daha sonra da bedenine felç inmişti.* 

Ben kimim?

Yurduna tapınan, idealist ruhunda ulus ve yurt uğruna çok büyük işler yapmak tutkusu kaynayan genç bir subayım. şu ana dek orduya ve millete faydalı bir uzuv olmaktan başka hiçbir vicdani emel edinmedim. Bundan sonra da memlekete zararlı olmaktan Allah beni korusun.

Buradaki en genç sanığım. İstemeden de olsa genç olmamın getirdiği bazı aşırılıklar, hamlıklar gösterebilirim. Bu doğaldır. Türk Milletinin karakterini kendinde toplamış olan yüce heyetin hoşgörüsünü umuyorum. şunu da belirtmek isterim ki zulme isyanımız bile bize öğretilen edep ve saygı içerisinde olacaktır.

Sayın Başkan, Saygıdeğer Heyet;

Tanık olmak isterken kendimi yalanlarla kuşatılı buldum, iftira gölgeleri etrafımı sardı. Bizleri hastalıklı ilan ettiler, korku dağları yarattılar çevremizde, en yakınlarımız dahi bizden uzaklaştı.

Kutsal kabul ettiğimiz değerler üzerinde saygısız ve duygusuz bir iddianameyle karşılaştım. İddianameye yazılanların çokluğu ve aleladeliği karşısında gerçeklerin azlığı ve saptırılmışlığı beni devletim adına üzdü. Hakikati riya ile örtmek, gerçeği boğmak, bazı ihtirasları meşru ve süslü göstermek için hayli gürültü yapılmıştır.

*SüZDE TSK*

Bu iddianame hukuktan firar eden, sağlam dayanak yoksunluğundan ürkütücü kelimelere sarılan en karanlık kötülüğün eseridir…

Bu iddianame yazılış mantığıyla, yazılış biçimiyle, içeriğiyle, ekleriyle ve başından sonuna kadar sergilediği gerçekleri saklayan “hukuksuzca-mahkum-etme” zihniyetiyle bir adaletsizlik mucizesidir. Bu iddianame rahatlıkla hukuku yok etme adına tarihin gördüğü en büyük sanat eserlerinden birisi sayılabilir.

Bu iddianame subay paketlediğini iftihar ederek söyleyenlerin, namusu olan subayları hakkında yalan beyanda bulunmak üzere adam ayartmaya çalışanların, hukuk adamı olmasına rağmen masumiyet karinesini ihlal edip bizlere “Sözde TSK” diyerek siyasal eğilim ve endişelerinin hukuk bilgisini yenmesine müsaade edenlerin, ebedi önder M.Kemal Atatürk’ü tarihin şanlı sayfalarından kopararak terör sayfalarında küçültmek isteyenlerin ürünüdür.Türk hukuk tarihinde böyle bir katliamın benzeri yoktur.

En trajik olan da bu iddianameye göre insanın insan olması suçtur. *Bu iddianamenin mantığıyla terörist sayılamayacak tek bir insan bile bulunamaz bu dünyada.*

İnsan böylesi kara mucizeler ve böylesi yoğun nefretler karşısında ne yapabilir ki! İnsan nasıl olur da bu kara-duygululuk karşısında sessizliğe ve iç dünyasına çekilmez. Nasıl olur da insanın bu zulüm karşısında, bu korkunç eziyet karşısında nutku tutulmaz!

Yine de biz yüreğimizin haklı isyanını sabretmeye, haklılığın inadına ve sükutun erdemlerine dönüştürmesini bilmekten büyük mutluluk duyuyoruz.

Bu mutluluğun kaynağında Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devletine ve üniformamıza koşulsuz saygımız ve sevgimiz bulunmaktadır. Bizi masumiyet karinesi gibi hukukun en temel ilkelerinden birisini yok sayarak *“Sözde TSK”* olarak nitelemek isteyen -sözde hukuk adamlarının- varlığında bile bu saygı ve sevgiyi lekeletmeyeceğiz.

Sokrates’in en önemli buyruğu “kendini bil” dir. Kendini bilmek bir yerde hakkını, haddini yani sınırını bilmektir.

Anayasa Mahkemesi Eski Başkanı Yekta Güngör üZDEN hukukçu kimliğini şöyle tarif ediyor: “Türk yargısında görev alan erdemli, namuslu bir kişi, hiçbir zaman hiçbir nedenle kimseye yanaşmaz, yalvarıp yakarmaz, yan tutmaz, yaranma çabasına girmez, bağımsızlığı gölgelemez, yargının, ulusal onur olduğu bilinciyle yüzü ak, alnı açık dimdik durur. Kimsenin uydusu, uşağı, yamağı ve çomağı değildir.”

Hukuk devleti herkesin karşısındakinin hak ve özgürlüğüne de saygı gösterdiği, hukukun üstünlüğü ilkesinin içtenlikle benimsendiği devlet değil midir? Hukukun sayılmadığı yerde sayılacak hiçbir şey kalmaz. İbretle izlediğimiz bu olay hukuksallığın çekinilmeden göz ardı edildiğinin ve çaresizliğin kanıtıdır.

Bilinmelidir ki çaresizliği her zaman taşıyanlar yalnızca korkaklar, gerçek suçlular ya da iftira atanlardır. 

Onların en iç duygusudur çaresizlik. Oysa bizim tertemiz duygularımızın şelalesinde yalnızca ve yalnızca şeref, onur ve gurur akar.

Sadece ve sadece şeref, onur ve vatana bağlılığın yegane biçimleri olan sabır, kararlılık ve erdem yansır zihinlerimizden. Bunlardan gayrısı bizim için ölmekten beterdir.

*SİLİVRİ HARP MEYDANI*

Sayın Başkan, Saygıdeğer Heyet;

Artık yalanın, hukuksuzluğun daha çok kıyım yapamayacağı an gelmiştir. Gerçeklerin ortaya çıkacağı an…Beni duyan sadece siz yargıçlarımız değildir. *Türk Milletinin ruhu Silivri Harp meydanının kenarında el bağlamış durmaktadır*. şu an gözlerini buraya çevirdi, kulak kesildi sizlerin şahsında en doğru hükmü verecek. Milletten aldığınız vekalet doğrultusunda adalet yerini bulacak.

İddianamede insanlığın kanla büyük fedakarlıklar sonucu ulaştığı değerlerin, Türk milletinin yüksek kültürünün,TSK geleneklerinin, M.Kemal düşüncesinin en tehlikeli biçimde sorgulandığını gördük. Ancak savunmamda bu saldırıya uzun menzilli M.Kemal toplarıyla, filozofların insanlığa yol göstermiş zamana meydan okuyan düşünceleriyle cevap vereceğim.

Bu iddianame yalnızca atanların eline bulaşan bir çamur, bir iftira belgesidir.

Ben biliyorum ki hiçbir şey söylemesem yine de bu mesnetsiz iddialar benim suçlu bulunmamı sağlayamaz. Bu savunmayı akıl ve makuliyetin, doğruluğun yanlış düşüncelerle mücadeleye hazır olduğunu göstermek için yapacağım.

Savunmamın temeli, şahsımda TSK’ne dolayısıyla Türk Milletine kurulan tuzağın deşifresidir. TSK’nin nasıl hedef tahtasına oturtulduğunu göstereceğim.

Savunma hattım T.C.ne saldırı olan her yerdir. üünkü *“Hattı müdafa yoktur, Sathı müdafaa vardır ve o satıh sizin için Silivri zindanı bizim içinse üİğİLTEPE olan şimdi, şu an üzerinde bulunduğumuz bütün vatan toprağıdır..”*

Sayın Başkan kirli eller yürüttükleri asimetrik mücadele ile bizlerin kişiliğine değil, TSK’nin şerefine, ülkenin ulusal egemenliğine uzanıp ulusun boynuna kement atmaya çalışmaktadır.

Ancak Türk ulusunun vekaletini taşıyan, M.Kemal’in her daim şeref mevkiinde tutulmasını istediği silahlı kuvvetlere saldırı Türk Milleti’nin bağımsızlığına, namusuna saldırıdır.

28 Ağustos 2008 Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Devir Teslim Töreninde:

“Kurulduğu günden beri böylesine ciddi tehlikelerle aynı anda karşı karşıya kalmamış olan ülkemizin ulusal, üniter ve laik yapısını bozmak, birliğini ortadan kaldırmak ve sonuçta bölünmeye hazır bir Türkiye görmek isteyenlerin var olduğu bir gerçektir. Kararlı duruşuyla TSKni bazı çevrelerin planlarının karşısındaki en büyük engel olarak kabul edenlerin yürütmekte olduğu bu karanlık savaşı görmezden gelmek mümkün değildir. Her fırsatta silahlı Kuvvetlere ve onun mensuplarına karşı seviyesiz saldırılar yapılmaktadır. Bu seviyesiz saldırılar bizleri incitebilir ancak hiçbir şekilde Türk ulusunun Türk silahlı kuvvetlerine karşı beslediği ve bizim için en büyük güç kaynağımız olan güveni sarsamaz. Bu gerçeğe Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri mensupları büyük bir içtenlikle inanmaktadır.”

Türk ulusu bizlere beslediği güvene muhalif hareket etmediğimizi görecektir.

*Siz bu devleti temsil ediyorsunuz. Ama ben de herhangi bir fertten fazla bir şeyim. Ben de şu anda bir temsilciyim. Her ne pahasına olursa olsun laik, ulus, üniter devleti, Atatürk’ün devrimlerini korumaya karar vermiş Türk gençliğinin ve her daim Türk milletine öncü olmuş Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin bir temsilcisi.*

Bu nedenle asla şüpheniz olmasın ki adaletin en ufak bir şüpheden uzak olarak tecelli etmesi için çalışmak yüksek mahkemenize borcumdur.Tarihin huzuruna temeli Atatürkçü düşünceden beslenen bu yüksek ve dirayetli anlayışla çıkıyorum.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da parasızlık iddiası*

 

Mahkemeye polisten ilginç yanıt: Para yok, Haberal belgelerini kaydedemiyoruz.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin sanıklar hakkında incelenmemiş veri olup olmadığı sorusuna polisten ilginç yanıt geldi. 

2. Ergenekon davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin sanıklar hakkında tamamlanmamış herhangi bir veri incelemesinin olup olmadığının tespitine ilişkin talebine İstanbul Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğünden cevap geldi.Yazıda, yapılan incelemede sanıklardan eski Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal’ın adreslerinde yapılan aramalarda elde edilen bilişim malzemelerinin çok fazla olduğu, bu nedenle bir kısmının imajının alındığı, kalanların ise imajlarının alınabilmesi için çok sayıda hard diske ihtiyaç duyulduğu kaydedildi. Bunların da çok yüksek meblağlar tutması nedeniyle imajlarının kopyalanacağı hard disklerin temin edilemediği ve imajlarının alınamadığı ifade edilen yazıda, bu sebeple incelemenin yapılamadığı vurgulandı. Durumun İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına da bildirildiği ifade edilen yazıda, bununla ilgili yapılacak işlemlerde savcılığın talimatına göre hareket edileceği anlatıldı. Yazıda, imajların alınması halinde vakit geçirmeksizin incelemelerin yapılarak, ivedilikle gönderileceği kaydedildi. Aynı kurumdan daha sonra gönderilen başka bir yazıda da bu dijital malzemelerde söz konusu dava dosyasıyla ilgili suç unsuru olabilecek bilgilerin bulunabileceği değerlendirildiğinden elde edilen dijital ve bilişim malzemelerinin yedeklemesinin yapılabilmesi amacıyla yeteri kadar hard disk alınması için gerekli ödeneğin çıkarılması da istedi. 

*‘Zir Vadisi’ni araştırmadık’* 

Mahkemeye Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğünden gönderilen yazıda da, Zir Vadisi’nde ele geçirilen mühimmatın ne zaman gömüldüğüne ilişkin herhangi bir araştırma yapılmadığı belirtildi. 

*Vatan* 

03.09.2010 09:38 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*BİR "AVCI" üIKTI PEKİ "SAVCI" üIKACAK MI*

 

09.09.2010 00:30


Odatv haber müdürü Barış Terkoğlu, 2. Ergenekon Davası’nın son duruşmasında Mustafa Balbay ile avukatları aracılığıyla yazılı bir röportaj yaptı. İşte Odatv’nin soruları ve Mustafa Balbay’ın cevapları:


*Hanefi Avcı'nın kitabını nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz? Odatv okurları için bir analizde bulunur musunuz?* 


üncelikle Odatv’ye çok teşekkür ediyorum. Biz internet dünyasını göremediğimiz için arkadaşlar zaman zaman “çıktı” getiriyorlar. Bunların çoğu Odatv’den oluyor.

Sanal dünyanın gerçek medyasına, yakaladığı başarının devamını diliyorum.
Avcı’nın kitabını okudum. Kitabı bitirince ilk mırıldanmam şu oldu:

*Gerçekleri dile getiren bir “Avcı” çıktı, acaba gereğini yapacak bir “savcı” çıkar mı?*

Hanefi Avcı, kitabı samimi bir dille kaleme almış.

Bazen gerçeklerin kendisi kadar, onu söyleyen de önemlidir. Hanefi Avcı, kendi deyimiyle, *“Emniyette teknik elektronik istihbaratın kurucusu”.*
Bu anlamda yazdıkları doğal olarak istihbarata dayanıyor.

Kitabın çok satmasın, toplumun bu konudaki bilgi açlığına ve arayışına bağlıyorum. Bu nedenle umutlu bir gelişme olarak değerlendiriyorum. Kitabın birinci bölümündeki bilgiler yoruma açık. İkinci bölüm ise mutlaka gereğinin yapılması kaçınılmaz olan durumlardır.


*Emniyet, yargı gibi kurumlar içinde örgütlü bir cemaatin tutuklanmanıza giden süreçte etkili olduğunu düşünüyor musunuz?*


Evet benim de tutuklanmama giden süreci, Emniyette ve yargıdaki özel yapılanmaya bağlıyorum.

Ergenekon operasyonları ilk başladığında her kesimden tutuklanmalara dikkat çekmiş; *“Ergenekon, her yere kon”* diye yorumlamıştım. Bana da konmasının nedeni Atatürk cumhuriyetinden yana gazeteciliğimdir.


*Referandum sürecinde hükümet 12 Eylül üzerinden bir propaganda yürütüyor. Siz hükümetin temsil ettiği siyasi geleneğin darbeler karşısındaki duruşunu nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz?*

Güzel bir söz vardır:

Kanı kanla yıkamazlar.

Bu sözden yola çıkarak yanıtlamak gerekirse şöyle denebilir:

Darbe, darbeyle temizlenmez. AKP hükümetinin geldiği kökenlerin 12 Eylül dönemindeki konumları dikkate alındığında, “demokratikleşiyoruz” 
söylemlerinin sahte olduğu kolayca anlaşılacaktır.

Sistemden beslenenler, sistemi değiştiremezler.

*Bugünkü sistemden beslenen AKP, sistemi değiştirmiyor; kendileştiriyor!*

Darbenin en kanlısından demokrasinin en çiçeklisine kadar AKP zihniyeti şöyle bakar:

“Benim ne kadar işime yarar?”

Bu yarar doğrultusunda “duruş” gösterir. ürneğin; anayasa paketinde HSYK var YüK yok. Neden? üünkü YüK’ü ele geçirdi, HSYK’yı geçiremedi. Tersi olsaydı; HSYK Hükümetin Adalet Bakanı’ndan gelen her listeye evet deseydi, YüK rektör atamalarında iktidarın dümen suyunda gitmeseydi, anayasa paketinde YüK olacaktı, HSYK olmayacaktı.

*Bunu görmemek için kör, sağır ve dilsiz hatta AKP’li olmak gerekir!*



*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*İşTE POLİS İüİNDEKİ üALIşMA GRUPLARININ BELGESİ*

 


10.09.2010 15:04

*Ergenekon Davası avukatlarından Vural Ergül, Hanefi Avcı’nın polis içerisinde özel gruplar oluşturulduğu iddiasına bir kanıt sundu.*

Vural Ergül açıklamasında Ergül şunları söyledi:

“Hanefi Avcı'nın sözünü ettiği polis içerisinde özel gruplar oluşturulduğu iddialarının belgesi *1. Ergenekon Davasının 440. klasöründe ortaya çıktı.* Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında TEM bünyesinde, TEM ve KOM Müdürlüğü personelinin katılımıyla oluşturulan 40 kişilik çalışma grubunun listesi Ergenekon Soruşturmasının 440. klasöründe unutulmuştu! 

*Listede 24 TEM 16 KOM mensubu görevlinin ad, soyad, rütbe ve sicil numarası yazılıydı.* Buna göre; TEM'den bir emniyet amiri, 4 komiser, 19 polis memuru ile KOM'dan bir emniyet amiri, bir komiser, bir komiser yardımcısı ile 13 polis memurunun bilgileri yer alıyordu. üok Gizli kayıtlı 11.02.2008 tarihli talimat yazısı cevabı ümraniye'de Ergenekon'a ait olduğu iddia olunan bombaların ele geçirilmesinden sonra 11.02.2008 tarihliydi. Soruşturmanın genişlemesi ve "derin"leşmesi üzerine *savcı Zekeriya üz emniyet müdürlüğüne yazı yazmış "çalışma grubu" oluşturulmasını istemişti.* İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılğı Ergenekon Soruşturması sürecinde operasyonlar için geçici görevlendirmeler ile şehir dışından da geçici görevlendirme ile personel talep ediyordu. 10 Mart 2008 tarihli İçişleri Bakanlığı Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü tarafından da savcılığa gönderilen cevabi yazıdan *Malatya'dan bir 2. sınıf amniyet müdürü, İzmir'den bir 3. sınıf emniyet müdürü, Ankara'dan bir başkomiser, bir komiser İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü bünyesinde oluşturulan Ergenekon üalışma Grubunda geçici olarak Bakanlık oluru ile görevlendiriliyordu.*
Davanın açılmasından sonra avukatlara dağıtılan ek delil klasörleri ile birlikte üok Gizli kayıtlı liste Ergenekon'un 440. klasörü ile birlikte aleniyet kazanmıştı.

Hanefi Avcı'nın Haliç'te Yaşayan Simonlar kitabında sözünü ettiği polis içerisinde özel gruplar oluşturulduğu iddiaları paralelinde şimdi 440. klasöre serpiştirilen onca evrak arasında çok gizli kayıtlı bu listenin yer almasının taşıdığı anlam da yeniden değerlendirilmeyi gerektiriyor.”

*Odatv.com*

*işte o özel görevlendirmelerin belgeleri: (Belgeleri büyültmek için üzerine tıklayın)*

**

**
**


*...*

----------


## bozok

*üelişkinin böylesi*

*Adı 2008’de değişen bir hastane Balyoz’a nasıl girdi?*



*Kenan BUTAKIN / VATAN HABER MERKEZİ* 

üetin Doğan’ın kızı Pınar Rodrik Doğan, Balyoz Harekat Planı’ndaki çelişkilere bir yenisini ekledi. Doğan, 2003’te hazırlandığı iddia edilen planda yer alan “İstanbul İlinde Bulunan üzel Hastaneler” listesinde, 2 hastanenin 2004 yılı ve sonrasındaki isimlerinin kullanıldığını öne sürdü. 

Emekli 1. Ordu Komutanı üetin Doğan’ın kızı Pınar Rodrik Doğan, altında babasının imzası olduğu ve 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihinde hazırlandığı iddia edilen Balyoz Harekat Planı’nın, 28 Haziran 2008’den sonra yazıldığını öne sürdü. Soruşturmanın başından beri dosyadaki birçok belgenin izini süren Doğan, bu iddiasına kanıt olarak ise Balyoz iddianamesinin eklerinde yer alan 11 nolu CD’deki “İstanbul İlinde Bulunan üzel Hastaneler” ekindeki 2 hastanenin ismini gösterdi. 

*‘Bu plan düzmece’*

Doğan’a göre listede bu iki hastanenin 2004 yılından sonra değiştirilen isimleri geçiyor. İşte Pınar Doğan’ın iddiaları: “Plandaki listede yer alan Avrupa şafak Hastanesi’ne bu isim 15 Aralık 2004 tarihinde verildi. Nasıl oluyor da 2003 yılında hazırlandığı iddia edilen bir planda hastaneden 2004’te verilen bir isimle bahsediliyor. Listede yer alan bir diğer hastane de Medical Park Sultangazi Hastanesi. Hastanenin daha önceki ismi Sultan Hastanesi. Kurum, 28 Haziran 2008 tarihinde Medical Park grubuna geçince adı değişiyor. Bu kanıt ve belgelerden de anlaşıldığı gibi ‘Balyoz Harekat Planı’ gerçek değildir ve 2008 Haziran ayından sonra kurgulanmış ve piyasaya sürülmüştür.”


12.09.2010 00:26 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*BEşİKTAş MAHKEMESİ'NDE BİR GARİP DAVA*

 


12.09.2010 03:13

Dün Star Gazetesi'nde ilginç bir haber vardı. Savcılıktan sızan belgeleri yayınlamasıyla bilinen Helin şahin imzalı haberin iddiasına göre, Beşiktaş Cumhuriyet Savcılığı emekli Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeri İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'na yeni bir dava için çağrılacaktı. Haberde İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'nın 1. Ordu'dan sızan gizli belgeleri kimin sızdırdığına ilişkin soruşturma başlattığı bilgisine yer verilirken, *Tanyeri'nin Balyoz Belgeleri'nin ordudan sızdırılması konusunda "şüpheli" olarak ifade vereceği anlatılıyordu.*

Dava konusunda henüz Tanyeri'ye ya da avukatlarına bir bilgi ulaşmadı. Anlaşılan Beşiktaş Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'ndan son dönemde davanın taraflarından önce yandaş medyaya sızan bilgilerle yine karşı karşıyaydık.

*Eğer verilen bilgiler doğruysa soruşturmayı ilginç kılan durum ise Tanyeri'nin Balyoz Davası'nın sanığı olması. Bu durumda dava sanığı Tanyeri, sanık olarak yargılanmasına neden olan belgeleri bizzat kendisinin sızdırdığı şüphesi ile ayrıca yargılanacak. Kısacası Tanyeri kendi kendini ihbar etmekle suçlanacak.*

Soruşturma ile ilgili bir başka ilginç durum ise 1. Ordu'dan belge sızdırmaktan ötürü açılan soruşturmaya dair bilgilerin kendisinin de sızması.

Bir başka dikkat çekici nokta ise Hanefi Avcı'nın kitabında belgelere ilişkin ortaya atılan iddialardan sonra Ankara Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'nın açtığı soruşturmanın ardından Beşiktaş'ta sözkonusu soruşturmanın açılmış olması.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Gölden çıkan emniyet yazılı kutu*

**


*Ergenekon davasının en önemli delilleri arasında gösterilmişti*

Erzincan'ın üatalarmut Köyü Göyne Baraj Gölü’nde bulunan mühimmatın dosyaya giren fotoğrafları ilk kez gün ışığına çıktı.

Güvenlik güçleri tarafından fotoğraflanan mühimmat, Erzincan Ergenekon davasının en önemli delilleri arasında gösterilmişti. El bombaları, mermiler, yangın fişekleri ve fünyeler arasında en dikkat çeken parça, bunları göle kimin attığı konusunda askerle polisi karşılıklı suçlamalara iten, üzerinde Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü ibaresinin bulunduğu mühimmat kutusuydu. Gölde balık tutarken mühimmatı bulduğunu öne süren bir kişinin, olayı, jandarma bölgesi olmasına rağmen polise ihbar etmesiyle birlikte, daha sonra özel yetkileri alınan Erzurum üzel Yetkili Savcısı Osman şanal devreye girmiş, polisle birlikte göl kenarına giderek jandarmadan önce tespitlerde bulunduktan sonra subay ve MİT mensuplarıyla başlayıp Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’e uzanan seri tutuklamalara girişmişti. Mühimmatın bulunduğu barajın adı, daha sonra Erzincan Ergenekon davasının 20 gizli tanığından birinin adı oldu. Gizli tanık Göyne, Savcı Osman şanal’a mühimmatı balık tutarken görüp Erzincan emniyetinden tanıdığı Z. adlı polise ihbar ettiğini, olay yerine polis gelene kadar mühimmata zarar gelmemesi için beklediğini, silahların Ergenekon örgütüne ait olabileceğini düşünerek jandarma yerine polise ihbar ettiğini anlattı. Başsavcı İlhan Cihaner, bu kişinin, hakkında soruşturma yürüttüğü bir cemaatin üyesi olduğunu öne sürdü.

Savcı Osman şanal tarafından sorgulanan Erzincan İl Jandarma İstihbarat şube Müdürü Binbaşı Nedim Ersan, göldeki mühimmatın polis tarafından atıldığını, bu konuda tanıkları olduğunu öne sürdü, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü ibareli mühimmat kutusunu hatırlattı. Savcı şanal, “Polis atsa neden böyle bir iz bıraksın?” sorusunu yöneltince Binbaşı Ersan, “İşte tam da böyle bir soru sorulabileceği öngörülerek komplo kurulmuş olabilir” yanıtını verdi. Polis, jandarmayı suçladı.


16.09.2010 08:14 /* VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*YARGILANACAKLAR MI*

 


20.09.2010 16:51
Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın avukatları Celal ülgen ve Hüseyin Ersöz, Balyoz Davası’na ilişkin ayrıntılı bir basın açıklaması yaptı. Açıklamada Balyoz Davası’na konu olan belgelerin bir bavul değil, yalnızca 3 CD’den oluştuğunu anlatan avukatlar bugüne kadar basına konu olan çelişkileri de anlattı. 

Belgelerin yazıldığı iddia edilen tarihte belgelerde adı geçen derneklerin, hastanelerin, sivil toplum kuruluşlarının önemli kısmının henüz kurulmadığı, adı geçen emniyetçilerin henüz tayin edilmediğinin anlatıldığı açıklamada, bu üç CD’nin sahte çıkması durumunda *Mehmet Baransu, Yasemin üongar ve Yıldıray Oğu*r’un komplonun suç ortağı durumuna düşebileceği anlatıldı. Açıklamada şu sözlere yer verildi: 

“Balyoz ile ilgili tüm suç unsurlarının barındığı CD’nin sahte olduğunun açıkça ortaya konduğu bu durumda, sahte CD üreterek ikiyüze yakın kişinin ağır suçlamalar altında kalmasına sebebiyet veren kişilerin de bir an önce bulunması ve adalet önünde çıkarılarak hesap vermesi gerekmektedir. 

Bu noktada, Taraf Gazetesi yazarları* Yasemin üongar, Mehmet Baransu ve Yıldıray Oğur*’un bu belgeleri kendilerine ulaştıran kişiyi *“haber kaynağı”* olarak göstermesi ya da yorumlaması olanağı bulunmamaktadır. üünkü bu kişi bir haber kaynağı değil *“suçlunun kendisi ya da suç ortağıdır.”* Taraf Gazetesi yazarları da bu *“suç ortaklığı”ndan kurtulmak istiyorlarsa bu kişinin kimliğini Cumhuriyet Savcılarına bildirmelidir.”*

*
Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Perinçek: "Danıştay'ın arkasında BBP var"* 

**

21.09.2010 -* 16:31 / Gazeteport*

*Alparslan Arslan'ın iki kız kardeşine Danıştay saldırısını gerçekleştireceği günün bir gece öncesinde sabaha kadar namaz kıldırdığı ortaya çıktı.*

*Doğu Perinçek, ''Malatya'daki Zirve Yayınevi'nde Hristiyanların katledilmesine bakıyorsunuz BBP ve Alperenler. Rahip Santaro cinayetinde yine BBP çevresi ve Alperenler. Birleştirilen Danıştay davasında sanıklar hep BBP'li ve Alperenler. Alparslan Arslan da İdris Arslan da bu çevrelerden. Alparslan Arslan hukuk fakültesi yıllarında, yurt, öğrenci faaliyetlerinde BBP ve çevresi içinde.''* 

*İSTANBUL* *-* Birinci *''Ergenekon''* davasının tutuklu sanığı Alparslan Arslan'ın babası İdris Arslan'ın tanık olarak beyanlarının alınması tamamlandı. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, üye Hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu, Veli Küçük ile Alparslan Arslan olduğu iddia edilen kişinin bulunduğu fotoğrafın basında yer almasının ardından, Aydınlık dergisinde Arslan'ın farklı fotoğraflarının yayımlandığını belirterek, İdris Arslan'a *''Bu fotoğrafın sahte olduğunu ispatlamak için Alparslan ile ilgili bazı aile fotoğraflarınızı neden Aydınlık dergisine verdiniz''* dedi. 

Arslan da acılar yaşadıklarını, olayın içinden çıkabilmek için çaba gösterdiklerini ifade ederek, *''Denize düşen yılana sarılır''* diye konuştu. 

Haşıloğlu'nun, *''Başka basın yayın kuruluşlarına verdiniz mi?'' sorusuna Arslan, başka gazetelere de gittiğini, ancak bunun kullanılmadığını ifade ederek, ''Birçok yere gittim, ama kendimi dinletemedim''* şeklinde konuştu. 

Veli Küçük'ün yanındaki kişinin Alparslan Arslan olmadığını söylemek için İstanbul Terörle Mücadele şubesine gittiğini belirten Arslan, bu konuya ilişkin dosyayı savcılığa ilettiklerini söylemelerinin ardından da *Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz* ile görüşmek için birkaç defa aradığını, ancak konuşamadığını söyledi. 

İdris Arslan, *''Bu delikanlı niye bu halde? Kimse bunu sormuyor. Aydınlık dergisinden beni aradılar. Ben de oğlumun fotoğraflarını verdim. Alparslan olup olmadığının ortaya çıkması için fotoğraflar karşılaştırıldı''* dedi. 

*''YEşİL'' İLE GüRüşMESİ* 
Haşıloğlu'nun, Yeşil olarak bilinen Mahmut Yıldırım ile görüşmesine ilişkin sorusuna da Arslan, *''Alparslan Türkeş'in Elazığ'da bir mitingi vardı. Mitingde karşılaştık. Merhabalaştık, konuştuk. Dünkü duruşmada 1997 olarak söylemiştim. Bu tarih yanlış. 1987'de karşılaştık sanırım. O da Bingöllü. Hemşehri olmamız sebebiyle konuşurduk''* diye konuştu. 

üye hakim Haşıloğlu'nun, Mahmut Yıldırım'ın o dönemde görevini sorması üzerine Arslan, ferro krom fabrikasında çalıştığını söyledi. 

Haşıloğlu, Alparslan Arslan'ın, Danıştay saldırısı öncesi kardeşi Elif Arslan ile yoğun bir telefon mesajı trafiği yaşadığının anlaşıldığının belirterek, bu süreci anlatmasını istedi. 

*SABAHA KADAR NAMAZ KILDIRDI*
İdris Arslan da o zaman 16 yaşında olan kızı Elif ile Alparslan Arslan'ın sık sık telefonda mesajlaştığını belirterek, oğlunun mesajlarda *''üok zor durumdayım. Bana yardım edin. Bana dua edin''* ifadelerini kullandığını kaydetti. 

Alparslan Arslan'ın diğer iki kız kardeşine de namaz kılmalarını söylediğini ifade eden İdris Arslan, Danıştay saldırısından bir gün önce de kızlarının sabaha kadar namaz kıldıklarını belirtti. 

Tutuklu sanıklardan Hayrettin Ertekin de *''Alparslan Arslan, bu saldırıyı kendisinin yaptığını söyledi. Siz de başkalarının yaptığını söylüyorsunuz. Babası olarak oğlunuzu yetiştiremediğiniz için özür dilemenizi beklerdim''* demesi üzerine İdris Arslan, *''Ben bunu oğlumun yaptığına hiçbir zaman inanmadım. Danıştay kayıtları, Sıhhiye Orduevi'nin kayıtlarının silinmesi iyi değildir. İşin içi değişti. Oğluma manevi değerleri aşıladım. Onun saf ve temiz duygularından yararlanmak isteyenler var''* şeklinde konuştu. 

*DANIşTAY SALDIRISININ ARKASINDA BBP VAR* 
İdris Arslan'ın partisine yönelik bazı olumsuz sözleri üzerine söz alan tutuklu sanık İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek ise Emniyet, MİT, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ve Jandarmadan, partilileri silahla, şiddetle ilişkilendiren bir rapor gelmediğini söyledi. 

Hrant Dink cinayetinden sonra BBP çevresi ve Alperenlerin adının geçtiğini ifade eden Perinçek, *''Malatya'daki Zirve Yayınevi'nde Hristiyanların katledilmesine bakıyorsunuz BBP ve Alperenler. Rahip Santaro cinayetinde yine BBP çevresi ve Alperenler. Birleştirilen Danıştay davasında sanıklar hep BBP'li ve Alperenler. Alparslan Arslan da İdris Arslan da bu çevrelerden. Alparslan Arslan hukuk fakültesi yıllarında, yurt, öğrenci faaliyetlerinde BBP ve çevresi içinde. Gladyonun eylemlerinde bir tarafta PKK, bir tarafta BBP ve Alperenler var''* şeklinde konuştu. 

Perinçek, BBP'nin arkasında Fethullah Gülen'in olduğunu savunarak, *''Ergenekon''* davasında bir tek bu partililerin yer almadığını dile getirdi. Duruşma, İdris Arslan'ın beyanlarının tamamlanmasının ardından, tanık sıfatıyla ifadesinin alınması için Serkan Toper kürsüye çağrıldı.

*HATİCE PORSOR ARSLAN: ''OğLUMU HAZIRLAYIP ORAYA KOYDULAR'* 
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada, Arslan'ın avukat arkadaşı Serkan Toper'in tanık olarak beyanlarının alınmasının ardından annesi Hatice Porsor Arslan'ın dinlenilmesine geçildi. 

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, anne Arslan'a, Alparslan Arslan oğlu olduğu için tanıklık yapmayabileceğini, doğruyu söylemesi gerektiğini, yalan beyanda bulunması halinde ceza yaptırımı olduğunu hatırlattı. Arslan da bildiği her şeyi söyleyeceğini belirterek, *''Oğlum rahatsızdır''* dedi. 

Anne Arslan, Danıştay saldırısından 1 ya da 2 ay önce Elazığ'a gelen oğlunun çok kötü bir halde olduğunu ifade ederek, *''Bakışları, gözlerinin rengi değişmişti. Yemek istemiyordu. Sürekli yatıyor, kitap okuyordu. üok sinirliydi. Babasına söylediğimde, 'Gençtir, geçer' diyordu. Kendisine sorduğumda, 'üstüme okuttum, 6 saat kadar uyudum, rahatladım' deyince, böbreklerine baktım almışlar mı diye. Bana güldü''* dedi. 

Daha sonra İstanbul'a dönen oğlunu sık sık telefonla aramaya başladığını, ancak her zaman ulaşamadığını ifade eden Hatice Porsor Arslan, Danıştay saldırısına 1 hafta kala da oğluyla görüştüğünü, yiyecek hazırlayıp otobüsle oğluna gönderdiğini, ancak bununla ilgili aradığı oğlunun kendisine çok sert davranarak telefonu kapattığını söyledi. 

Danıştay saldırısını televizyonda gördüğünü anlatan Arslan, *''Oğlumu hazırladılar, bu hale soktular. Hazırlayıp oraya koydular. Felaket geldi başımıza. Kendimi kaybettim. Sonra görmeye geldiğimizde yüzü mosmordu. Doğru dürüst tahlil yapılmadı. Ben Ankara'da savcıya, 'Bu benim oğlum değil' diye söyledim. 'Beni tanımıyor' dedim. O zamandan beri ben oğlumu tanıyamıyorum. Kim yaptıysa, ben oğlumu istiyorum''* derken gözyaşlarına hakim olamadı. 

Arslan, 5 yıldan beri oğlunu tanıyamadığını tekrarlayarak, bütün her şeyin oğlunun üstüne yıkıldığını, Ankara'daki yargılamada şahit görmediklerini söyledi. Danıştay saldırısı sırasında kameraların arızalı olduğuna işaret eden Arslan, günümüzde bakkallarda bile kamera bulunduğunu anlattı. 

Saldırıdan sonra oğlunun arkadaşlarıyla görüştüklerini, 8-10 kez Salih Kurter'in evine gittiklerini dile getiren Arslan, *''Belki bir şeyler söyler, bildiği vardır diye gittik. Bize Alparslan'ın okunduğunu söyledi. Cin çıkarmışlar. Alparslan'ın muskası benim yanımda, çantamda taşıyorum''* deyince Başkan şengün, *''Oğlunu iyi etmedi, sizi de iyi etmesin''* dedi. 

Arslan, muskanın iyi niyetle yapıldığının söylendiğini kaydetti. 

*1. ERGENEKON DAVASININ 158. DURUşMASI* 
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nde oluşturulan salonda görülen davanın bugünkü duruşmasına, emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, Alparslan Arslan ve Osman Yıldırım'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 19 tutuklu sanık katıldı. 

Tutuklu sanıklar Ergün Poyraz, Erkut Ersoy ve İsmail Yıldız ise duruşmaya gelmedi. 

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, tanık olarak dinlenmesine karar verilen ve izleyiciler arasında oturan Alparslan Arslan'ın annesi *Porsor Arslan*'ı duruşma salonundan dışarı çıkarttı. 

(A.A)

----------


## bozok

*Taraf’a çağrı*


Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan başta olmak üzere 196 kişinin sanık olduğu Balyoz davasında generaller, amiraller, albaylar yargılanıyor. Askeri şÃ»ra toplantısı sırasında bu general ve amirallerden bazıları için yakalama kararı çıkarılarak terfileri önlendi. Birçok subay hapis yattı.

Balyoz davası belgelerinin içeriği açıklanmıyordu.

İddianame mahkemeye teslim edilince belgeler de geçen ay incelemeye açıldı.
Avukat Celal ülgen ve Hüseyin Ersöz dün bu belgeler üzerinde yapılan incelemelerin sonuçlarını açıkladılar.

Balyoz planı ile ilgili tüm suçlayıcı belgeler 11 no’lu CD içinde toplanıyor…

Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı, Oraj ve Suga Harekat Planları, üarşaf ve Sakal eylem planları, kontrole alınacak hastaneler, ilaç depoları, kapatılacak dernekler, tutuklanacak gazeteciler vs…

Bu CD’nin dikkatle incelenmesi sonucu sahte olduğu anlaşılıyor…

2003’te değil, 2008’de hazırlandığı yolunda bulgular ortaya çıkıyor.

Mesela… Bir ilaç firmasından “Yeni Recordati İlaç” diye söz ediliyor ki… Bu firmanın adı bu şekle 2008’de girmiş. Planda adı geçen Medical Park Sultangazi adlı hastane bu adı 2008’de, dernekler arasında adı geçen “Liberal Avrupa Derneği” bu adı 2006 yılında almış.

Verilen diğer örnekler de CD’nin 2008’den sonra hazırlandığı savını güçlendiriyor.

üetin Doğan’ın avukatları ülgen ve Ersöz, Taraf gazetesi yazarları Yasemin üongar, Mehmet Baransu ve Yıldıray Oğur’a çağrı yapıyor.

- Bu belgeleri aldığınız kişiyi açıklayın… üünkü bu kişi bir haber kaynağı değil “suçlunun kendisi” ya da suç ortağıdır.

Bakalım çağrı nasıl karşılık bulacak?


*Melih AşIK /* MİLLİYET GZT. / 21 Eylül 2010

----------


## bozok

*“İNTİHAR ETMEMİ Mİ BEKLİYORSUNUZ”*

 


22.09.2010 12:08

Kendisine hazırlandığını öne sürdüğü *“komplonun parmak izlerini”* kağıda döken Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, “*Masum olduğum halde neden hala aylardır tutukluyum? Benden ne yapmam bekleniyor; Onur intiharı mı, ölüm orucu mu, canımdan çok sevdiğim milletime ve devletime isyan etmem mi, her şeyimi borçlu olduğuma inandığım Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine hakaret ve iftira etmem mi?”* diye sordu. 

4 aydır tutuklu bulunduğu Hasdal Cezaevi’nden, Odatv’ye yeni bir mektubu ulaşan Albay üiçek, kendisine yönelik komployu 6 sayfada anlattı. Sürecin eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un Mart 2009’da Harp Akademileri Komutanlığı’nda yaptığı, bazı cemaatlerin gücünden söz ettiği konuşmayla başladığını, imzasının taklit edildiği *“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı”*nın *“üzerindeki elbiseyi subay üniforması sanan istihbaratçılar”* tarafından hazırlandığını, Savcı Zekeriya üz’ün *“Senaryo Savcısı”* olduğunu ve *“Beşiktaş kadrolarının”* Adalet Bakanı tarafından korunduğunu iddia eden Albay üiçek, 15 maddede topladığı *“komplonun parmak izleri”*ni özetle şöyle sıraladı: 

1- Sayın Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın Mart 2009’da Harp Akademileri Komutanlığında yaptığı konuşmadan sonra 8 Nisan 2009’ta bir Cemaat Lideri İnternet’te, sahte planın içeriği hakkında ipuçları veren ve hazırlanan komplonun uygulanması için düğmeye basan bir açıklama yaptı. 4 Haziran 2009’da taklit imzalı sahte planın fotokopisinin Av. Serdar üztürk’ün bürosunda bulunduğu iddia edildi. Bu fotokopi hakkında yasal işlem başlatılması yerine, Soruşturma Savcısının hukuki sorumluluğundaki soruşturma dosyasından alınarak, bir gazeteye servis edilmesi, 12 Haziran 2009 tarihinde Taraf gazetesinde yayınlanması ve TSK’ne yönelik asimetrik psikolojik harekatın başlaması sağlandı. Bir parti ile adı geçen cemaat aynı safta, orduya ve yargıya karşı sindirme ve yıpratma operasyonu yapmaya zorlandı. Taklit imzalı sahte plan; Ordu ve Yargı ile Mücadele Eylem Planı, TSK ve onun mensuplarına yönelik komplo planı, cemaati ve irticayı koruma ve kollama planı olarak icra edilmeye başlandı. 20 Temmuz 2009’da bir kısım medyada Erzincan hikayeleri yayınlandı. Erzincan’da Ordu Komutanı suçlandı ve Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı tutuklandı. İşte sahte planın üzerinde hiçbir tarih olmamasına rağmen, Nisan 2009 tarihinde hazırlandığının iddia edilmesinin gerekçesi burada yatıyor.

2- YAş sürecinde yaşanan krize yönelik çeşitli değerlendirmeler yapıldı. Medyada, _“Genelkurmay Başkanlığı İnternet Andıcı”_ olarak ifade edilen çalışmadan kamuoyu, yine faili meçhul bir ihbar mektubuyla Ekim 2009 ayı içinde bilgi sahibi oldu. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Kasım 2009’da yaptığı resmi açıklamada; “_İnternet sitelerinin başta MGK olmak üzere, ilgili devlet kademelerinde alınan kararlar kapsamında TSK’ya verilen görevler nedeniyle 1999 yılından itibaren kurulduğunu”_ kamuoyu ile paylaştı. Açıklamada, TSK’nın; terör, bölücü ve irtica tehdit unsurlarını izlemek üzere kurulan ve işletilen internet siteleri olduğu, yasal çerçevede kurulan söz konusu sitelerin bir parti veya cemaat ile ilgisinin olmadığı ifade edildi. Bu resmi açıklamaya rağmen, konunun 10 ay sonra, tam da YAş sürecinde bazı komutanları hedef alacak şekilde, bir kısım medya tarafından iftira ve yargısız infaz boyutunda tekrar gündeme taşınması ve bu hukuksuzluğa Soruşturma Savcısı Zekariya üZ’ün destek vermesi, tarafsız ve bağımsız olması gereken Türk Yargısı adına düşündürücüdür. Bu eylem Beşiktaş’taki kadrolarını korumak için Adalet Bakanının özel gayret gösterdiği bilinen Yargıçların açıkça siyasi amaçlarla, orduyu ve yargıyı yıpratmak ve şekillendirmek için kullanılması değil midir? üoğu görevde olan 102 Subayın yakalama kararı ile devam eden bu operasyon, planlı bir tutuklama mühendisliği değil mi?

3- Soruşturma Savcısı tarafından, İstanbul Merkez Komutanlığına gönderilen 15.06.2009 tarihli yazıda; Albay üiçek tarafından hiç tanınmayan, irtibatı ve telefon görüşmesi bile olmayan bir avukatın bürosunda 4. 6. 2009’da yapılan bir aramada üç maddelik yazının bir fotokopisinin bulunduğu ileri sürüldü. Albay üiçek fotokopi plan hakkında 17.06.2009 tarihinde Beşiktaş Adliyesine ifade vermeye davet edildi. Aynı yazıdan sadece 9 gün sonra yine Soruşturma Savcılığı tarafından gönderilen 24.06.2009 tarihli ikinci yazıda ise Albay üiçek bu kez; _“Ergenekon Terör ürgütü soruşturması kapsamında şüpheli sıfatıyla ifade vermeye”_ çağrıldı. Bu kısa süre içinde ortada hiçbir delil yokken, aynı zamanda Başkomutanlık Karargahı olan Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Karargahında şube Müdürü olarak görev yapan bir Albayın terör örgütü üyesi haline getirilmesi bir hukuk cinayetidir. Bahse konu ifadeye davet yazılarına farklı soruşturma numarası verilmesi ve ilk yazıya, 1 yıl önce başlanan bir soruşturma numarasının verilmesi, hazırlanan komplonun önemli bir emaresidir. 

4- Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığının 17.06.2009’da Beşiktaş’a gönderdiği Genelkurmay Başkanlığı personeli ifade tutanakları ve bazı belgelerin, Soruşturma Savcısı tarafından derhal 19.06.2009’da 2008/1756 Soruşturma Numarası verilerek, bir yazı ekinde aynen İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğüne gönderilmesi, gerekli araştırmalar yapılarak, soruşturma kapsamında değerlendirilmesinin talep edilmesi yasal bir işlem değildir. Albay üiçek’in henüz ifadeye bile çağrılmadığı bir dönemde aynı yazıya; _“İVEDİ -TUTUKLU İş”_ kaydı notunun düşülmesi hazırlanan senaryonun diğer somut belgesidir. İlk kez 30.06.2009’da Beşiktaş’ta ifade veren Albay üiçek hiç bir delil olmadan, sorguda hiç bahsi geçmeyen bir terör örgütü üyeliği gerekçe gösterilerek ve yasalar hiçe sayılarak aynı gün tutuklandı. Soruşturma Savcısının daha 19.06.2009’da, yani Albay üiçek’in tutuklanmasından 11 gün önce _“İVEDİ- TUTUKLU İş”_ kaydı notunu düşmesi, kurulan komplo ve yapılan yargısız infazın açık delilidir. 

5- Taklit imzalı sahte planın bir fotokopisinin Avukat Serdar üztürk’ün bürosunda ele geçirilmesi neticesinde, yani 04.06.2009’dan sonraki bir tarihte Albay üiçek hakkındaki soruşturmanın başlatıldığı, Savcı Zekeriya üZ tarafından 15.07.2010 tarihli yazı ile Mahkemeye bildirilmiştir. Bu tarihten bir gün sonra 16.06.2009’da Albay üiçek hakkında dinleme kararı alındığı öğrenilmiştir. İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğünün talebi üzerine 3 ay için alınan bahse konu karar, daha sonra iki kez uzatılmıştır. Bu hukuki ve fiili gerçeğe rağmen, 9 Mart 2009’da, telefon ve adres bilgileri farklı bir başka Dursun üiçek için ağır suçlamalarla dinleme kararı alındığı tespit edilmiştir. Aynı kişi hakkında alınan karar 8 Haziran 2009’da 3 ay uzatılmıştır. Erzincan’da olduğu gibi, adı yine Dursun üiçek olan ve Yenimahalle/Ankara adresi ve telefon bilgileri dinleme kararında bulunan bahse konu şahsın telefonları altı ay süreyle, yani 9 Eylül 2009’a kadar dinlenmiştir. Albay üiçek hakkındaki soruşturmanın 12 Haziran 2009’da başlatıldığı dikkate alındığında, üç ay önce alınan bu dinleme kararının hukuken ve fiilen; _“senaryo ve komplonun İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü tarafından icrasına başlandığı tarihin 09.03.2009 olduğu”_ anlamına geldiği açıktır. Gizlilik ihlal edilerek soruşturma safhasında medyaya da yansıyan bu dinleme kararının kim için alındığı, gerekçesi ve sonucu hakkında ayrıntılı bilgi istenmesi mahkemeden talep edilmiştir.

6- İsimsiz ve imzasız ihbarların yasal delil niteliği taşımadığı Yargıtay içtihatları ile sabittir. Cumhuriyet Savcısı gibi değil, Senaryo Savcısı gibi çalışan Soruşturma Savcısı ile işbirliği içinde olduğu ve soruşturma dosyasından beslendiği açıkça ortaya çıkan, üzerindeki elbiseyi subay üniforması sanan istihbaratçılar tarafından hazırlandığı tespit edilen, taklit imzalı sahte plan ve faili meçhul ihbarlar, hukuken geçerli bir delil değildir. Yaklaşık 200 kişi hakkında ayrıntılı istihbarat bilgilerini ve iftiraları içeren ihbarları gerçek bir kişinin hazırlama ve bizzat Soruşturma Savcısına ulaştırma olasılığı var mıdır?

7- Albay üiçek’in aynı özellikteki imzası için verilen çelişkili raporlar, bilimsel gerçeklere aykırı ve şaibelidir. Yasa hükümlerine aykırı olacak şekilde, Mahkemenin onayı ve bilgisi olmadan şaibeli olarak seçilen ve uzmanlığı tartışılan kişiler tarafından, Soruşturma Savcısının bizzat ziyaretinden sonra bir günde hazırlanan imza mukayese raporları yargılamaya esas alınamaz. 

8- İmza mukayese raporlarındaki çelişkilerin ortadan kaldırılması için gerçek anlamda bir kriminal inceleme yapılmasına, kağıt ve mürekkep yaşının belirlenmesine, bahse konu analizin teknik imkanları ve uzmanlık durumu daha iyi olan ODTü, İTü ve TUBİTAK gibi kurumlar tarafından yapılmasına hangi yargıç ve vicdanı hür insan hayır diyebilir?

9- Albay üiçek’in ilk defa 28 Haziran 2010’da duruşma salonunda gördüğü Av. Serdar üztürk’e üzerinde parmak izleri olmadığı tespit edilen taklit imzalı sahte planın bir fotokopisini vermesi, hukuk, akıl ve mantıkla açıklanabilir mi? 

10- İddianamede yer alan bilgilere göre, taklit imzalı sahte planın fotokopisi Av. üztürk’ün bürosunda yapılan aramada tesadüfen ele geçirildi ise neden muhafaza altına alınarak C. Savcılığına derhal bildirim yapılmamış ve yasalara göre tutanak tutulmamıştır?.. İçinde ekleriyle birlikte A-4 kağıda yazılmış tam 16 sayfa yazı bulunan ihbar mektubunun, yaklaşık 90 gramlık bir zarfın 110 kuruşa Ankara’dan İstanbul’a, doğrudan Zekariya üz’e PTT ile gönderilmesi mümkün müdür?

11- İddianamede belirtilen tarihlerde Albay üiçek’in Erzincan’a gitmediği; Genelkurmay Başkanlığı tarafından hazırlanan ve medyaya da yansıyan Saldıray Berk Raporu ve Genelkurmay Karargahına giriş kayıtları, cep telefonuma ait iletişim kayıtları, baz istasyonu bilgileri ve uçak bilgileri, orduevi kayıtları gibi çok sayıda yasal delillerle kesin olarak tespit edilmesi ve bu durumun Erzurum C. Savcılığı tarafından İstanbul C. Savcılığına resmi bir yazı ile bildirilmesine rağmen, iddianamede yer alan bu yalan ve iftira hala savunulabilir mi?

12- Hiç tanımadığı ve telefonla dahi görüşmediği bazı sanıklarla, Albay üİüEK’in yasal delil olmadan örgüt ilişkisi olduğu iftirası, tek kişilik cunta ve örgüt iddiası hukuken ve fiilen geçerli midir? 

13- İstanbul’dan 1.100 km. mesafede, İskenderun/HATAY’da, 5-6 bin Mehmetçiğin görev ve eğitim yaptığı bir birlik olan Deniz Er Eğitim Alay Komutanı olduğu 2003 yılında, kesinlikle hiç bir bilgi ve katkısı olmayan 1. Ordu Komutanlığı Seminerine ve aynı kapsamda yapılan çalışmalara Albay üiçek’in iştirak etmesi ve destek vermesi fiilen ve hukuken mümkün müdür?

14- Taklit Islak İmza, Balyoz, Kafes, Poyrazköy, Teğmenlere Suikast dahil, bu komplo kokan soruşturmalarda neden denizciler hedef seçiliyor? Halen Hasdal’da tutuklu 15 Subayın 10’u, yani 2/3’ü Denizci. Böyle tesadüf olur mu? 

15- Başta Karadeniz, Ege ve Akdeniz olmak üzere milli çıkarların korunmasında, denizcilerin öncü rolü, milli gemi projeleri, E.Oramiral Güven Erkaya’nın 28 şubat sürecindeki etkinliği, aynı süreçte eski Emniyet İstihbarat Daire Başkanı’nın, Deniz Kuvvetleri Askeri Mahkemesinde yargılanması ve Kadir Sarmusak olayı, Genelkurmay Bilgi Destek Daire Başkanlığında tek denizci şube müdürünün Albay üiçek olması… Ayrıca irtica konusunun o dönemde Albay üiçek’in müdürü olduğu şubenin görevi olmaması ve bu konunun Havacı bir Albayın şube Müdürü olduğu 2. Bilgi Destek şubenin görevi olduğunun açıkça bilinmesine rağmen, taklit imzalı sahte planın altına neden onun isminin yazıldığının ve _“Neden Albay Dursun üİüEK”_ sorusunun açık ve net cevabıdır. 

Mektubun sonunda, komplo mekanizmasının nasıl işlediğini Hanefi Avcı’nın kitabından örneklerle de destekleyen Albay üiçek, lehindeki delillerin dikkate alınmadığını, Nisan-Eylül 2010 arasında 24 adet dilekçeyle yaptığı toplam 110 talebin sadece 11’nin, yani sadece yüzde 10’nun işleme konduğunu, böylece tutukluluk halinin uzatılmak istendiğini ve kutsal savunma hakkının hiçe sayıldığını söyledi. Yaşadıklarını *“hukuk cinayeti”* olarak nitelendiren Albay üiçek, şu çağrıda bulundu: 

 *“Masum olduğum halde neden hala aylardır tutukluyum, benden ne yapmam bekleniyor, onur intiharı mı, ölüm orucu mu, canımdan çok sevdiğim milletime ve devletime isyan etmem mi, her şeyimi borçlu olduğuma inandığım Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine hakaret ve iftira etmem mi, diye sormak, aklı ve vicdanı hür insanlardan cevap beklemek en doğal hakkım değil mi?.. Evrak ve belge niteliği olmayan, tarihi ve gönderildiği makamı içermeyen, kapsam, üslup ve format olarak yetersiz sahte ve taklit imzalı olduğu yasal delillerle kesinleşen, üç maddelik taklit imzalı sahte bir plan ile* _‘cebir ve şiddet kullanarak Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya veya görevlerini yapmasını kısmen veya tamamen engellemeye teşebbüs’_ *suçunu işlemek hukuki ve fiili olarak mümkün değildir. Tek kişilik bir cunta veya örgüt olamaz.”*


* Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*şİMDİ DE ERHAN üZEN ADLI DEVşİRME YALAN MAKİNASI DEVREDE*

 

“ERGENEKON TUTUKLUSU” SEVGİ ERENEROL ADINA AVUKATI VURAL ERGüL TARAFINDAN YAPILAN AüIKLAMA şüYLE

Milliyet Gazetesinin bugünkü nüshasının baş sayfasından anonslu, 15. sayfasında devam eden “JİTEM’ciden Dink’i kaçırdık iddiası” başlığı ile yayınlanan bir haberde, İstanbul 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülmekte olan Hrant Dink Davası dosyasına giren Erhan üzen isimli bir tanığın ifadesine yer verilmiştir. 

Halen, Amasya cezaevinde gasp suçundan hakkında kesinleşmiş 8 yıl 4 ay hapis cezasını çekmekte olan Erhan üzen isimli, “suçu alışkanlık edinmiş, hükümlü bir yalancının” tanıklık ifadesi aşağıda açıklandığı üzere tamamıyla sipariş üzerine kurgulanmış hayal mahsülü yalanlardan ibarettir. 

Müvekkilem Sevgi Erenerol’ün tutuklu olarak yargılandığı Ergenekon Davasında, iddia makamının çakma ihbarlardan, gizli tanıklardan ibaret delillerinin birbiri ardına çökmesi sonrasında 6 yıl öncesinden bahisle uydurulmuş, kurgulanmış hikaye izahı gerektirmeyecek derecede açıkça yalandır. 

Yine açıkça görülmektedir ki, gasp hükümlüsü Erhan üzen gizli tanıklığa aday olup Tanık Koruma Yasasının kendisine sağlayacağı imkanlardan yararlanmaya çalışmaktadır. 

Adeta “kadrolu tanık” imişçesine, Hrant Dink davasında tanıklık yaptığı için Zirve Yayınevi davasında da tanık olması talep edilmiş, suçu alışkanlık edinmiş, şöhret ve kurtuluş arayışında bir şahsın hiç bir gerçeğe dayanmayan, ortalama zeka ve bilgi seviyesine sahip her insanın kolaylıkla anlayabileceği, kurgulamış olduğu yalanlara itibar edilmesi ne hukuken ne de mantıken mümkün değildir. 

üünkü; Erhan üzen isimli şahıs, habere konu ifadesinde “Yanımda şiran ve Yusuf kod adlı kişiler vardı. Herhalde şiran, Dink’i tanıyordu, çünkü Hrant herhangi bir tepki göstermeden araca bindi.” diyerek Hrant Dink’in tanıdığı bir şahıstan söz etmekte ancak kod adlarını verdiği şahısların gerçek kimliklerini açıklayamamaktadır. üünkü gerçekte bu şahıslar yoktur. Tamamıyla Erhan üzen isimli şahıslar tarafından uydurulmuştur. 

Diğer yandan Erhan üzen isimli şahıs ifadesinde; “Hrant Dink’i çalıştığı Agos gazetesinin önünden alarak Hacıoğlu üıksalın Mahallesi’ndeki Yabancılar Mezarlığı’na götürdük.” beyanında bulunmuştur. 

Ancak ifadeye konu üıksalın’da ki “Yabancılar Mezarlığı” denilen mezarlık Türk Musevi Mezarlığı olup Hrant Dink, Protestan Ermeni, müvekkilim Sevgi Erenerol ise Ortodoks Türk’tür. “üakma Tanık” uydurma beyanlarında bildiği, gördüğü bir gayri müslüm mezarlığı üzerinden her ikiside Hristiyan olan müvekkilim ve Hrant Dink hakkında hikaye yazmış müvekkilim ve merhum Hrant Dink’in mezhepleri hakkında bir bilgisi bulunmadığı için de “Yabancılar Mezarlığı” demiştir. 

Müvekkilim hiç bir halde ne açık ne gizli bir surette Hrant Dink ile görüşmüş değildir. Kaldı ki, yüksek bir hukuk bilinci ile ilgili tüm merciiler önünde hak ve hukuk arayışına koyulmuş merhum Hrant Dink’in kaçırılması yahut tehdit edilmesi söz konusu olsa idi, kendisi tarafından, çoktan buna ilişkin olarak suç duyurusunda bulunur veya devam eden yargılama sürecinde kaçırılma olayı gündeme getirilirdi. 


23.09.2010 12:54:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*‘JİTEM’i ben kurdum!'*

**

*Ergenekon davası sanıklarından emekli Albay Arif Doğan: “Benim ilgim alakam JİTEM’ledir, Ergenekon ile değil”* 

Ergenekon davası sanıklarından emekli Albay Arif Doğan HABERTüRK’e konuştu ve çarpıcı açıklamalarda bulundu. Bugün artık solunum cihazı ve kalp piliyle yaşayan Doğan, “Benim ilgim alakam JİTEM’ledir, Ergenekon ile değil” dedi. Doğan, JİTEM bünyesinde Kürtlerden oluşan ve kendisi kadar güvendiği 10 bin elemanı olduğunu da söyledi

Ergenekon davasının tutuksuz sanığı emekli Albay Arif Doğan, JİTEM’i kendisinin kurduğunu ve kendisinin dondurduğunu söyledi. HABERTüRK’e konuşan Doğan, Ergenekon ile ilgisinin olmadığını belirterek “Benim ilgim alakam JİTEM’ledir” diye konuştu.

İstanbul Sultanbeyli’de bir sitede iki koruması ve bakıcısı ile solunum cihazına bağlı olarak yaşamını sürdüren Doğan, avukatı olan yeğenini pazartesi günü mahkemeye gönderip bir an önce ifadesinin alınmasını isteyeceğini söyledi. Diyabet, panik atak ve kalp hastası olduğunu söyleyen Doğan, “Hakimlere yalvarıyorum, ölmeden benim ifademi alın, kayda geçin. Anlatacaklarım hem Ergenekon davasına, hem PKK ile mücadeleye ışık tutacaktır” dedi.

*‘SES KAYDI BANA AİT’* 

JİTEM’i tek başına, kimseden talimat almadan kurduğunu ve 1990 yılında tayini çıkınca kimseye sormadan dondurduğunu belirten Doğan, Eşref Bitlis’in ölümüyle ilgili ifadelerin yer aldığı ses kaydının kendisine ait olduğunu, ancak farklı konuşmalarından montajlandığını öne sürdü. Doğan, “Bitlis 1993’te öldürüldü. Ben 1990’da JİTEM’den ayrıldım. JİTEM o yılda öldü, bitti, 1993’te yeniden mi dirildi?” diye konuştu.

*‘Ka..t Veli Küçük, beni Seda Sayan’la tanıştırdı’*
Veli Küçük’le ilişkisini, “Ben Yalova’da alay komutanıyken kendisi Edirne’deydi. Zaman zaman görüşmelerimiz olmuştur. Ama onunla ortak hiçbir yanımız, bağlantımız olmamıştır” sözleriyle anlatan Doğan, “1990’da tayinim çıktı. Veli Küçük’ün de tayini çıkmıştı.

Güneydoğu’daydım. Veli Küçük denilen ka..t bana geldi. Ben ona JİTEM’i değil, Jandarma İstihbarat Grup Komutanlığı’nı teslim ettim” diye konuştu. JİTEM’in başına geçmesinin ardından Veli Küçük’le ilişkisini dondurduğunu ve 1990 yılından bu yana uzaktan yakından ilişkisinin olmadığını aktaran Doğan, “Ergenekon olayıyla bile bir arada olmadım” dedi.

*‘ADIMI KULLANDI’* 

Veli Küçük’ün emekli olduktan sonra tasvip etmediği olaylara girdiğini belirten Albay Doğan şöyle konuştu: “Bir ara bir firmada genel müdürdü. Bazı işler çevirip para aldığını biliyordum. Bazı yerlerde benim adımı kullanmıştı. Bunun hesabını sormaya gittim... Hatta o görüşmede Seda Sayan ile bir kabadayının kardeşi de vardı. Beni Seda Sayan ile tanıştırmıştı. Sabah gelmeden önce aramızda tartışırken bir adamını telefonla aradı. Benim söylediğim olayı anlattı. Telefondaki ses, ‘Paşam, o işten senin hesabına 150 bin dolar yatırdık. Devamı gelecek merak etme’ diyordu. Diyafon açık olunca her şeyi anladım ve o an onunla ilişiğimi kestim. Demek ki, duyduklarım doğruydu. Veli Küçük benim komutanımdı. Emirleri başımın üstüneydi. Ama o saatten sonra neyin başı üstünde olur, varın siz anlayın.”

*‘üatlı ile görüşürken yanımda bakan kızı vardı’*
Susurluk kazasında ölen Hüseyin Kocadağ ve Mehmet üzbay’ın (Abdullah üatlı) çok değer verdiği dostları olduğunu belirten Doğan, “Yalova Jandarma Alay Komutanı iken bana gelmişlerdi. Termal Otel’de konuk ettim. Uzun uzun görüşmeler olmuştu. O kazadan sonra gazeteci Tuncay üzkan bana gelip kaza öncesi yani oteldeki görüşmelerle ilgili bilgiler almıştı. Kendisine Termal Otel’deki görüşmede bir bakanın kızının olduğunu da söylemiştim. ‘Yüreğiniz yetiyorsa yazın. Yarın tüm gazeteleri aldırıp bakacağım’ dedim. Ama kimsenin yazmaya yüreği yetmedi. Evet o görüşmelerde bir bakanın kızı da vardı” diye konuştu.

*‘Kelle başı 3 bin lira alınırdı’*

JİTEM’in yapısını güvendiği Kürtlerin oluşturduğunu belirten Doğan, şöyle konuştu: “Bana çok önemli ve gizli bilgiler getirirlerdi. Akıl almaz istihbarat bilgileriyle donatılıyordum. PKK’nın yapacağı eylemleri önceden biliyordum. JİTEM aktifken, PKK ile mücadelemizi sürdürürken bölgenin sorumluluğunu Dicle’ye kadar aşiretlere vermiştim. Herkesin bölgesi ve sorumluları vardı. 10 bin elemanım vardı. Hepsinin ortak düşmanı PKK idi. Terörist öldürmek onlara çıkar sağlıyordu. Kelle başına 3 bin lira prim alıyorlardı. Ben onlardan daha az alıyordum. JİTEM oluşumunun içinde 620 kadın vardı. Operasyonlara onlar da gidiyordu. JİTEM aldığı istihbarat bilgilerine göre hareket ederdi, sınır ötesi operasyonlarda bulunurduk. Kilometrelerce uzakta sınırı geçip Kanas silahlarımızla kampları delik deşik edip dönerdik.”

*‘Ergenekon’la alakam yok’*

Yapmadığım, bilmediğim olayın sorumluluğunu almam, konuşmam da” diyen emekli Albay Doğan, Ergenekon’la ilgili, “Ergenekon ile ilgili gözaltına alındım ve sorgulandım. Bana kiraladığım depoda çıkan 280 tane bombayı ne yapacaksın diye sordular. Dedim ki onlara pimlerini çekip bir yerinizde patlatacağım. Ya, benim bombalarla işim olmaz. Daha sonra bomba çıkmadığı söylendi. Zaten o düzmece bir olaydı. Ergenekon nedir biliyor musunuz? Her tarladan bir tezek, her şehirden bir p......gin bir araya gelip kurduğu bir şeydir. Benim ilgim alakam JİTEM iledir, Ergenekon ile değil” diye konuştu.

*‘Kızım beni evine almadı’*

Emekli Albay Arif Doğan, hakkında yapılan asılsız ve kurgu haberlere karşı mücadele başlattığını söyledi. Kendisiyle ilgili çok ciddi güvenlik sorunu olduğunu belirten ve tutuklanması nedeniyle sağlığının bozulduğunu, ailesinin de kendisini terk ettiğini anlatan Doğan, “Serbest bırakılınca kızım beni evine almadı” diye gözyaşı döktü. Doğan, emekli maaşının yetersiz kaldığı için arkadaşlarının kendisine telefon kontörü gönderdiğini söyledi.

*‘PKK’nın içinde adamımız vardı’*

*JİTEM’i kurduğum için hiç pişman olmadım. İyi ki kurmuşum. üldürdüğüm PKK’lı sayısını hatırlamam bile söz konusu değil. 

* PKK’nın içinde bile adamlarımız vardı, bilgiler anında geliyordu... Operasyon dönüşü mermi hesabı yapardık. Yine Kürtlerden bir grup, leş hesabı yapardı, primler ona göre dağıtılırdı. 

* İzin derdimiz ve sınır derdimiz yoktu. Her yol Ankara misali. 

* Ben şimdiye kadar üç kez öldüm. Birincisi tutuklanıp demir parmaklıklar ardına atıldığımda. 25 yıldır dağlarda terör ile terörist ile mücadelede bulundum. Sağlığım terör yüzünden bozuldu. Bunu hak etmemiştim. Ne zaman ki Meclis’e PKK’lı Leyla Zana, Sırrı Sakık, Ahmet Türk, Orhan Doğan gibi adamlar sokuldu, ikinci kez öldüm. En kötüsü ve vahimi ise PKK’lıların davul zurna ve halaylar ile karşılanması. İşte bu beni bitirmiştir. 

* TV kanallarında, gazetelerde PKK ile ahkam kesenler masal anlatıyor. Erdal Sarızeybek, Bülent Orakoğlu, Mahir Kaynak, Osman Pamukoğlu, Hanefi Avcı, bunların anlattıkları masal, hikaye. Onların eline kağıt parçası tutuşturup konuşturuyorlar. Benim kadar mücadeleci olamamışlardır. Onlar PKK’nın ‘P’sini, JİTEM’in ‘J’sini bile bilmezler.

*ARİF DOğAN KİMDİR?*

1945’te Hatay Kırıkhan’da doğan Arif Doğan, 1971’de Trabzon İstihbarat Amirliği’ne tayin oldu, 1983’te Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’nda görevliyken İstihbarat Grup Komutanlığı’nı kurdu ve 7 yıl başkanlık etti. 1998 yılında DYP’den milletvekili adayı oldu, ancak kazanamadı. Doğan’ın adı 1995’te Gümüşsuyu Askeri Hastanesi’nde ortaya çıkarılan sahte rapor skandalında da geçmişti.


26.09.2010 10:22 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da güldüren diyalog
*

**


*Mustafa Balbay’ın "Küresel ısınmanın da ne zaman Ergenekon’a yükleneceğini merak ediyorum" demesinin ardından Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün "Mümkündür" sözü, salonda gülüşmelere neden oldu.* 

*DHA* 

EMEKLİ Orgeneraller Hurşit Tolon ve şener Eruygur’un sanıkları arasında yer aldığı İkinci Ergenekon Davası’nın 82. duruşması görülmeye başlandı. Duruşmada söz alan tutuklu sanık gazeteci Mustafa Balbay’ın "Küresel ısınmanın da ne zaman Ergenekon’a yükleneceğini merak ediyorum" demesinin ardından Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün "Mümkündür" sözü, salonda gülüşmelere neden oldu.

Aralarında gazeteciler Mustafa Balbay ve Tuncay üzkan’ın da bulunduğu 36’sı tutuklu toplam 108 sanığın yargılandığı davanın bugünkü duruşmasına tutuklu sanıklar İnönü üniversitesi eski Rektörü Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu, Başkent üniversitesi eski Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, Mustafa Dönmez, İbrahim üzcan ve Ersin Gönenci katılmadı. Tutuksuz sanıklardan Noyan üalıkuşu ve Hüseyin Keskin duruşmada hazır bulundu.

Duruşmada söz alan Mustafa Balbay, "Ahmet üzal babasını Ergenekon’un öldürdüğünü söylüyor. Geçitli baskınını Ergenekon’un yaptığı iddia ediliyor. Bu dava nasıl şekillenecek merak ediyorum Ben küresel ısınmanın da ne zaman Ergenekon’a yükleneceğini merak ediyorum" dedi.

Bu sözler üzerine Mahkeme Başkanı şengün’ün, "Mümkündür" demesi, duruşma salonun izleyiciler bölümünde gülüşmelere neden oldu. İddia makamının birçok dava dosyasını talep ettiğini belirten Balbay, "Savcılar falanca dosya buraya getirilsin, diyor. Ankara’dan İstanbul’a gidiyoruz. Bakıyoruz ‘200 km var’ yazıyor. Bir süre daha gidiyoruz. ‘250 km var’ diyor. Belki de bin dosya daha eklenecek" diye konuştu. 

*"BURADA BİR KİN BİRİKİYOR"*

Balbay sözlerine şöyle devam etti:
"Sayın Başbakan, bu davanın savcısı olmaktan çekildiğini açıkladı. Baykal ’Avukatıyım’ dediği için savcıyım’ dediğini ifade etti. Baykal genel başkanlıktan ayrıldığı için de savcılıktan ayrılmış olabilir. Gazetecinin tutukluluğunun sansür olduğunu düşünüyorum. Kalemlerin susmasının silahların susmasından daha önemli olduğu gibi kabul edilemez bir durum söz konusu. Bizim burada bulunmamız gerçekleştirilmek istenen barış ortamının sağlamaktır. Ben Anadolu birliğinin, Avrupa Birliği’nden daha önemli olduğunu düşünüyorum. Burada bir kin birikiyor. Ben kin tutmam ama bizi burada tutarak size karşı bir kin topluyorsunuz" 

*"KONUşMALARIN SINIRLANDIRILMASI İNFİALE YOL AüAR"*

Ardından söz alan tutuklu sanık gazeteci Tuncay üzkan, JİTEM’in kurucusu olduğu iddia edilen Arif Doğan’ın kendisiyle ilgili sözler içeren haberini okudu. üzkan haberde Doğan’ın, Susurluk kazası öncesinde Abdullah üatlı ve Hüseyin Kocadağ ile Yalova’da görüştüğünü ve yanlarında bir bakanın kızının olduğunu bunu yazmasını istediğini ancak kendisinin yazmadığını ifade etti. üzkan, "Bu nasıl bir örgüt ki yöneticisi talimat veriyor, ben ise yayınlamıyorum" ifadesini kullandı.

üzkan’ın, "İçeride ve dışarda konuşma hakkının sınırlandırılmasına yönelik uygulamalar infiale yol açar. Konuşmak diyaloğu başlatır. Konuşmadan diyalog başlamaz" demesi üzerine Başkan şengün, "Bunu mahkemeye karşı söylemeyin" dedi. Ardından üzkan ise "Muhatabımız sadece sizsiniz" diye konuştu.

Daha sonra Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün tutuklu sanık Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi’yi yarım kalan savunmasını almak üzere sanık kürsüsüne aldı.


27.09.2010 11:10 /* VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Sıra gizli tanık ifadelerinde*

 

*Birinci Ergenekon davasında sanıkların ve tanıkların ifadelerinin alınması tamamlandı.*

Birinci Ergenekon davasında gizli tanıkların Ekim ayında dinlenilmesi için teknik alt yapı tamamlandı. Gizli tanıkların beyanları, kendilerine ayrılan bölümlerde naip hakim eşliğinde alınacak. Gizli tanıkların görüntü ve sesleri, hazırlanan teknik altyapı aracılığıyla değiştirilerek duruşma salonuna yansıtılacak. 

*Bilmece çözülecek* 

Bazı avukatlar ve sanıklar tarafından “gizli tanık 9” olduğu ileri sürülen Danıştay davası sanığı Osman Yıldırım’ın durumu da bu süreçte belli olacak. “Gizli tanık 9”un ifadesi sırasında Yıldırım’ın salondaki konumu bu konudaki çelişkileri ortadan kaldıracak. Davada 17 gizli tanık var. Gizli tanıkların anlatımlarında, Türkiye‘nin yakın tarihindeki karanlık olaylarla ilgili önemli iddialar yer alıyor. 

*‘Saklansın’* 

Sanık Sevgi Erenerol’un avukatı Vural Ergül gizli tanık ifadelerinin kasaya kaldırılmasını istedi. Ergül, ifadeyi alan savcı, katip ve bazı tanıkların belgelerde imzalarının eksik olduğunu belirterek bozmaya neden olabilecek bu durum hakkında daha sonra imza eksiklerinin tamamlanarak, usule ve yasaya aykırılığı ortadan kaldırılmak istenilebileceğine dikkat çekti. 

*Daha önce ne anlattılar?* 

İsmet: Abdullah üatlı’nın üzel Harp Dairesi’nin sağdaki, Dev-Sol’un ‘2 numarası’ Paşa Güven’in soldaki adamı olduğunu, 12 Eylül öncesi anarşi ortamının tek merkezden yönlendirildiğini iddia ediyor. 

Deniz: İddialarına göre; Hizbullah ile Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı arasında ilişki vardı. Ahmet: Hizbullah lideri Hüseyin Velioğlu’nun 2 MİT’çi ile görüştüğünü öne sürüyor. 

Dilovası: MİT yöneticileri Hiram Abas, Adnan Ersöz ve Kemal Kayacan suikastlerinin taşeron olarak Dev-Sol’a havale edildiğini iddia ediyor. 

9: 1995’te Gazi Mahallesi’ndeki olayların ve. Necip Hablemitoğlu suikastinin Veli Küçük’ün talimatıyla gerçekleştirdiğini, belirtiyor. 

C: Sami Hoştan’ın kumarda İzmir’de öldürülen İbrahim üiftçi’ye 3 milyon dolar kaybettiği, bu nedenle aralarında husumet oluştuğu, Küçük’ün ise Hoştan’a “Merak etme hallederiz” dediğini öne sürüyor. 

Yüksel: üzdemir Sabancı cinayeti ve cinayetin faillerinden Mustafa Duyar’ın öldürülmesiyle ilgili iddialarda bulunuyor. 

17: Güvenlik şirketinde 150 kişiyi işe alan Veli Küçük’ün “Cumhuriyet Muhafızları” adında bir birim oluşturduğunu iddia ediyor. 

Galip: Bir dönem PKK içerisinde yönetici konumundaydı. ürgüte 1980 ihtilali olacağı bilgisinin bültenle verildiğini ve militanların grup grup yurt dışına kaçtığını iddia ediyor. Abdullah ücalan’ın ilişkileriyle ilgili de bilgiler veriyor. 


*ESRA ALUS* / Milliyet 


27.09.2010 09:32 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*üiçek: Alçakça bir haber*



*TRT-2 Haber Müdürü hakkında 'ses ve görüntülü ileti ile hakaret' suçundan açılan dava başladı* 

Terör örgütü PKK’nın Tokat’ın Reşadiye ilçesinde 7 askeri şehit ettiği kanlı eylem ile Reşadiye doğumlu Albay Dursun üiçek arasında bağlantı kuran TRT-2 Haber Müdürü Erol Yüksel hakkında “ses ve görüntülü ileti ile hakaret” suçundan açılan dava başladı

üiçek’in kızı avukat İrem üiçek, ağlayarak yaptığı savunmasında, “Böyle alçakça bir haberde müvekkilimin adının geçmesini kabul etmiyorum” dedi. Duruşma ertelendi.

Ankara 10. Sulh Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki ilk duruşmaya, sanık Yüksel ve avukatı ile üiçek’in avukat kızı İrem üiçek ile diğer avukatı katıldı.

Yüksel’in davanın düşürülmesi talebi hakim taragından reddedildi.

Yüksel, savunmasında, “Müştekiye hakaret kastıyla verilmiş bir haber yoktur. Dursun üiçek’in Reşadiyeli olmasının haberde belirtilmesi hakaret olarak algılanamaz. Habercilik görevimizi yaptık. Suçsuzum, beraatime karar verilsin” dedi. 

İrem üiçek ise duruşma yargıcına “Siz Reşadiyeli olsaydınız ne hissederdiniz?” dedi. üiçek, ağlayarak savunma yaptı. Sanık Yüksel, üiçek’in “alçakça” tabirini kullanmasına itiraz ederek, şikayette bulunacaklarını söyledi. 


29.09.2010 09:08 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*İşte Avcı'nın koğuş arkadaşları* 

**

30.09.2010 *- 08:21*

*Hanefi Avcı, Silivri'de Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında tutuklu bulunan isimlerle bir arada.* 

*İSTANBUL - 'Devrimci Karargah ürgütü'* 'ne yönelik operasyonlar kapsamında gözaltına alınan ardından Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'nde çıkarıldığı mahkemece tutuklanan eski Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı'nın, Silivri Ceza ve Tevkif Evi'nde 4'üncü koğuşa koyulduğu öğrenildi. 

4. Koğuş'a sevk edilen Avcı'nın, İşçi Partisi lideri Doğu Perinçek, Nusret Senem, gazeteciler Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay, ile emekli binbaşı Muzaffer Tekin ve Ergenekon soruşturmasını başlatan el bombalarının sahibi olduğu iddia edilen emekli astsubay Oktay Yıldırım'la kaldığı belirtildi.


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*Savcı üz, Doğan’dan ek ifade istedi*


*Zeynep YİğİT / VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 

Emekli Albay Arif Doğan’ın internete düşen ses kaydı ile ilgili Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz soruşturma başlattı. Ergenekon soruşturması sürecinde Doğan’ı sorgulayan ve hakkında dava açan Savcı üz, Doğan’ın ek ifade alınmasını istedi. üz, pazartesi günü emniyete talimat yazısı gönderdi. üz, emniyete gönderdiği talimatta Doğan’ın ek ifadesinin alınmasını istedi. Emekli Albay Doğan’a ait olduğu iddia edilen ses kaydında çarpıcı iddialar yer aldı: “10 bin silahlı adamım var. Resmi görevde bile 10 bin kişi taşıyamaz. Atatürk olsaydı şimdi beni çoktan öldürtürdü. Topal Osman gibi. Eşref Paşa’nın ölümü, Cem Ersever yaptı diyorlar. Eşref’i öyle böyle yapmış! Hayır. Cem Ersever’in arkasına ben destek vermesem, kıçına.., adam mı öldürebilir? Söyleme yaa, bırak şunu ya. Ahmet Cem Ersever’iymiş, Mustafa Deniz’iymiş, Mahsune’siymiş, bunlar çakal yav.” 

30.09.2010 01:00 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Savcı: 'Bu anlatımlarınıza son verin!'*


*AA* 

İkinci "Ergenekon" davasının 84. duruşması başladı.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları
Yerleşkesi’nde oluşturulan salonda görülen davanın bugünkü duruşmasına, gazeteci Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay’ın da aralarında bulunduğu tutuklu 26 sanık katıldı.

Tutuklu yargılanan eski Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet
Haberal, eski İnönü üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu, emekli
Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, İbrahim üzcan, Mustafa Dönmez, Oğuz Bulut ve Taylan üzgür Kırmızı ise duruşmaya gelmedi.

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Nihat Taşkın, duruşmada çapraz sorgusu
yapılan tutuklu sanık Mehmet Ali üelebi’ye, "Savunmanızda Atatürk’ün sözleri, devrimleri ve ilkelerinin suç olarak görüldüğünden bahsettiniz" dedi.

üelebi de bunların iddianame ve eklerine konulduğu için suç olarak
görüldüğünü ifade ederek, iddia makamı tarafından Atatürk ile ilgili olan her
şeyin suç olarak sayıldığını ileri sürdü.

Savcı Taşkın ise "lobi" ve "devletin yeniden yapılanması" gibi
"Ergenekon" belgelerinde Atatürk ile ilgili resimlere, yazılara yer
verildiğini, Cumhuriyet’in kurulmasıyla ilgili bir başlık altında da sızma
stratejilerinden söz edildiğini dile getirerek, "Bunların bu şekilde olması,
meşru olduğu sonucunu çıkarmıyor. Zaten bunları kabul eden de yok. Mustafa Kemal Atatürk’ün adının geçtiği her şey suç olarak görülmedi. Bu anlatımlarınıza son verin. Altı çizildiğinde bundan böyle bir sonuç çıkmaz" dedi.

Duruşma, üelebi’nin çapraz sorgusuyla devam ediyor.


30.09.2010 12:22 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Suikastları kimin yaptığını açıklayacağım'*

**

*İkinci Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Ali üzoğlu, yarınki duruşmada faili meçhul cinayetlere ilişkin açıklamalarda bulunacağını söyledi*

İkinci "Ergenekon" davasının tutuklu sanığı Durmuş Ali üzoğlu, yarınki duruşmada faili meçhul cinayetlere ilişkin açıklamalarda bulunacağını söyledi.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada tutuklu sanık Mehmet Ali üelebi’nin çapraz sorgusuna devam edildi.

Savcı Nihat Taşkın, Mehmet Ali üelebi’den, tutuklu sanıklar Kemal Aydın ve Neriman Aydın ile olan ilişkisinden üstlerinin bilgi sahibi olduğuna ilişkin sözlerine açıklık getirmesini istedi. üelebi de böyle bir şeyi bildirmenin zorunlu olmadığını ama teamüller gereği bunu "Aile dostluğumuz başladı" şeklinde ilettiğini ifade etti.

üelebi, Hizb-ut Tahrir örgütüne sızma iddialarıyla ilgili soru üzerine de amacının, Cumhuriyeti savunmak adına faaliyette bulunmak olduğunu belirterek, tutuksuz sanık Süleyman Solmaz’dan bu örgütün CD ve kitaplarını aldığını dile getirdi.

İddianamede, "Sözde TSK" ifadesinin kullanıldığını belirten üelebi "Biz sözde TSK miyiz?" dedi. Savcı Taşkın ise bu ifadenin, "Sözde TSK’ye sızmaya çalışan örgüt" anlamında kullanıldığını kaydetti.

Savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel’in, "Tutuklu sanık Hamza Demir’in size özel telefon hattı alabilecek birisi olduğu anlaşılıyor. Hamza Demir ile ne zaman ve nasıl tanıştınız?" sorusuna da üelebi, kendisinin özel hattı olmadığını savunmasında belirttiğini ifade ederek, "Ben özel hat olmadığını maddi olarak ispatladım. ünce hattın nasıl özel hat olduğunu açıklayın ki ben de ona göre sorunuza cevap vereyim" dedi.

Pekgüzel’in "Konuşmalarınızda özel hat diye kendiniz söylüyorsunuz" sözleri üzerine üelebi, yanlış bir kelime kullanmış olabileceğini dile getirdi.

üelebi, savcıların sorularına "Bu sorduklarınızın terör içeriği nedir? Burada sosyal hayatım yargılanmasın. Masumiyet karinesini size hatırlatıyorum. Somut bir şey ortaya koymadan suçsuzluğumu ispat etmemi istiyorsunuz" diye tepki gösterdi.

Duruşmada, üelebi’ye yöneltilen sorularla ilgili olarak Kemal Aydın da bazı açıklamalarda bulundu.

Savcı Pekgüzel de mahkeme heyetine "Kemal Aydın konuşmasında sık sık ’Zekeriya üz ve takımı’ ifadesini kullanıyor. Kimdir bunlar, açıklayabilir mi?" dedi. Aydın da "Emperyalist güçlerin hazırladığı istihbarat raporunun altına imza atan savcılar" şeklinde konuştu.

*"SUİKASTLARI KİMİN YAPTIğINI AüIKLAYACAğIM"*

Tutuklu sanık Durmuş Ali üzoğlu’nun, yarınki duruşmada faili meçhul cinayetlerin faillerini açıklayacağı şeklindeki sözleri olduğunu belirten Pekgüzel, bu açıklamanın şimdi yapılmasını istedi.

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün de üzoğlu’ndan bu yöndeki açıklamalarını bugün yapmasını istedi.

üzoğlu ise "Bugün söz alacağımı bilmiyordum. Notlarımı güvenli bir yere koymam gerekiyordu. Yarın Eşref Bitlis, Cem Ersever, Turgut üzal suikastlarını kimin yaptığını açıklayacağım" şeklinde konuştu.

Duruşma, Mehmet Ali üelebi’nin çapraz sorgusuyla devam ediyor.


30.09.2010 19:14 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Aranan başkan konuştu*



*Avcı davasının kilit ismi Mahir Sayın, İsviçre'de DHA muhabirine özel açıklamalarda bulundu*

*Selma GüVEN STROPPEL/BASEL, (DHA)* 

Hanefi Avcı'nın, Necdet Kılıç'ı uyarıp, Kılıç'ın da Mahir Sayın'ı uyarması ile yurtdışına kaçtığı iddia edilen Sosyalist Demokrasi Partisi MYK üyesi canlı yayında iddiaları yalanladı. 

CNN Türk'te Ahmet Hakan'ın sunduğu Tarafsız bölge programına telefonla katılan Sosyalist Demokrasi Partisi MYK üyesi Mahir Sayın hakkında bazı gazetelerde maksatlı haberler çıktığını savundu. 

Mahir Sayın, Hanefi Avcı'nın Necdet Kılıç'ı uyarması, Kılıç'ında kendisini uyarması üzerine yurt dışına çıktığı iddialarının gülünç ve maksatlı olduğunu savundu. Mahir Sayın "madem benim hakkımda bir soruşturma var. Madem bir süre sonra yakalanacağım. Madem telefonlarım dinleniyor. O zaman niçin yurtdışına çıkışım engellenmedi. Ben 7 Eylül'de 11.30 uçağı ile legal pasaportumla elimi kolumu sallayarak yurtdışına çıktım. Kimse bana senin hakkında soruşturma var. Yurtdışına çıkamazsın demedi." dedi. 

Zaman, Yeni şafak ve Star gazetelerinde, hakkında çıkan haberlerin yalan ve maksatlı olduğunu savunan Necdet Kılıç, "Beni daha önce de üevik Bir andıçlamıştı. şimdi de yandaş medya andıçlıyor" dedi. 

Bugün Gazetesi Ankara Temsilcisi Adem Yavuz'un "O zaman gelip savcıya ifade verecek misiniz? Bize burada anlattıklarınız ona da anlacak mısınız? şeklindeki sorusuna "Tabi ki geleceğim. Ona da o zaman anlatırım" dedi. 

*İsviçre'de DHA'ya konuştu, ‘Yaşım bu örgüt için çok büyük’ dedi*

*Mahir Sayın: Avcı ile aynı sokaktan bile geçmemişizdir*

YASADIşI Devrimci Karargah ürgütü lideri olduğu iddia edilen Mahir Sayın, İsviçre'de DHA muhabirine özel açıklamalarda bulundu. “Hanefi Avcı ile aynı sokaktan bile geçmemişizdir” diyen Sayın, Necdet Kılıç'ı tanıdığını ama iddia edildiği gibi yakın ilişki içinde olmadığını söyledi. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşı olmadığını söyleyen Sayın, “İsviçre vatandaşıyım. İsviçre kimliğimle Türkiye’ye gidip geliyorum” diye konuştu.

‘Terör örgütüne yardım’ suçlamasıyla tutuklanıp Silivri Cezaevi'ne konulan Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı'nın ‘Haliç'te Yaşayan Simonlar’ adlı kitabında soruşturmadaki bazı isimlerin dinlendiğini yazması üzerine, Necdet Kılıç'ın, yasadışı Devrimci Karargah Evleri örgütünün lideri olduğu iddia edilen Salih Mahir Sayın’ı uyararak yurtdışına kaçmasını sağladığı ileri sürülüyordu. Bu iddiaları yalanlayan Sayın'la, DHA muhabiri İsviçre'de görüştü. ıİsviçre vatandaşı olduğunu vurgulayan Mahir Sayın şunları söyledi:

“Herhalde Hanefi Avcı ile aynı sokaktan bile geçmemişizdir. Hanefi Avcı bizim sol kesimde, işkenceciliği ile meşhurdur. Hanefi Avcı ile arkadaş tanış olmam herhalde beklenemez. Burada Hanefi Avcı yazdığı kitapla Türkiye üzerine yapılmak istenilen planları bozmuştur. Bu iddialardan amaç Hanefi Avcı’nın itibarını azaltmaktır. Bana atılan iftirayı trajikomik buluyorum. Necdet Kılıç'ı tabii tanıyorum. Kendisi Kurtuluş fraksiyonun önemli liderlerindendir. Kendisi Kurtuluşçuları tekrar bir araya getirmek istiyordu. Bu ekim ayı başında bunun için Mersin’de bir pilav yapacaktı, beni de davet etti. Hatta uçak biletimi de ayarladı. Sonra buradaki işlerim nedeniyle 14 Eylül’de İsviçre’ye dönmek zorunda kaldım.”

“Türkiye’de bazıları her zaman sosyalistlere bir tokat atmak isteler” diyen Sayın, “İlişkili olduğum söylenen örgüt ile benim aramda nesil farkı var. Ayrıca bu örgütün görüşleri benim görüşlerime son derece zıt. Ben örgüte üye olmadığımı ispatlamak zorunda değilim. Bu iddiayı ortaya atanlar ispatlamalıdırlar” diye devam etti.

İsviçre vatandaşı olduğunu vurgulayan Sayın, şunları söyledi:

“Daha doğrusu 2002 yılında askerlik nedeniyle vatandaşlıktan çıkarıldım. 25 yıldır İsviçre’deyim. 5 yıldır da İsviçre vatandaşıyım. İsviçre kimliğimle Türkiye’ye gidip geliyorum. Benim adım böyle garip olaylarla hep anılıyor. üevik Bir andıcında Apo’nun gazetecisi olarak da ortaya atıldı. Nedenini bilmiyorum. Ben kendi halinde bir vatandaşım. Türkiye’de bile yaşamıyorum. Sosyalist olduğum için herhalde. Ben Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşı değilim. Dolayısıyla bir partiye üye olma şansım yok. Sosyalist Partinin Merkez Yürütme Kurulu danışmanıyım. Parti üyesi değilim. Hepsi bu."

30.09.2010 14:12 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Geri dönüyorlar!*



*Kaya, Helvacıoğlu ve Gavremoğlu, yargı süreci tamamlanana kadar süresiz izne çıkarılmıştı ama...*

BALYOZ sanıkları arasında yer alan Tümgeneral Halil Helvacıoğlu, Tümgeneral Gürbüz Kaya ve Tuğamiral Abdullah Gavremoğlu’nun terfilerinin YAş’ta onaylanmaması nedeniyle açtıkları davada, Askeri Yüksek İdare Mahkemesi’nin (AYİM) yürütmeyi durdurma kararı verdiği öğrenildi. AYİM’in bu kararının ardından üç generalin atandıkları görevlere başlamaları bekleniyor. 

*AYİM’e gittiler*

Terfileri Milli Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül tarafından onaylanmayan sözkonusu üç general, bir üst rütbeye terfi etmiş gibi yeni görev yerlerine atanmış, ardından da mahkeme süreci başlayınca izne çıkarılmışlardı. Tümgeneral Helvacıoğlu, korgeneral kadrosundaki Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı Değerlendirme ve Denetleme Başkanvekilliğine, Tümgeneral Kaya, yine korgeneral kadrosundaki Harita Genel Komutanlığı’na, Tuğamiral Gavremoğlu, tümamiral kadrosundaki Deniz Kuvvetleri Personel Başkanlığı’na atanmıştı.

Generaller, AYİM’den, “Terfi ettirilmemeleriyle ilgili işlemin iptal ve yürütmenin durdurulmasını” talep etmişti. Kaya, Helvacıoğlu ve Gavremoğlu, yargı süreci tamamlanana kadar süresiz izne çıkarılmıştı. AYİM yürütmeyi durdurma kararıyla paşaları haklı buldu. Eski Askeri Yargıtay üyesi Ali Fahir Kayacan, mahkemenin yürütmeyi durdurma kararıyla ilgili olarak, “Bu karar idareye tebliğ edilerek, konu işlem neyse yerine getirilir. Bir yandan dava devam eder” değerlendirmesini yaptı.


30.09.2010 22:40 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*ücalan'la ilgili ilginç açıklamalar!*



*Abdullah ücalan bana ’Bütün Türkiye’ye talibiz’ dedi*

*Cem TURSUN / DHA* 

İKİNCİ Ergenekon Davası'nın 85. duruşması görülmeye devam ediyor. Sanık ve avukatların taleplerinin alındığı duruşmada söz alan emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur, teröristbaşı Abdullah ücalan’la ilgili ilginç açıklamalarda bulundu.

*"ABDULLAH üCALAN’IN DEDİKLERİ DOğRU üIKTI"*

Daha önce savunmasında Abdullah ücalan’ı 1999 yılında Türkiye’ye getirildikten sonra sorguladığını söyleyen Hasan Atilla Uğur, ücalan’ın kendilerine verdiği bilgilerin hepsinin şimdi doğru çıktığını ve sürekli "Beni asmayın" dediğini belirtti. 

*"BüTüN TüRKİYE’YE TALİBİZ"*

Sorgu sırasında ücalan’ın kendisine, "Biz sadece Güneydoğu ve Doğu Anadolu bölgelerine değil, bütün Türkiye’ye talibiz" dediğini söyleyen Uğur kendisinin ise içinden "Hadi lan" dediğini ifade etti. "Evet talipler ve şimdi terör örgütüyle pazarlıklar yapılıyor" diyen Uğur, sözlerine şöyle devam etti: "Abdullah ücalan ile yapılan görüşmeler ihanettir. Herkes şahit olsun. Onlarla gelen bir afta beni buradan çıkaramazsınız. Onlarla aynı aftan yararlanmayı şerefsizlik sayarım"

Hasan Atilla Uğur ayrıca, üye hakimler Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu ve Hasan Hüseyin üzese’nin tarafsızlıklarını yitirdikleri gerekçesiyle heyetten çekilmelerini talep etti. Duruşma sanıkların taleplerinin alınmasıyla devam ediyor. 


01.10.2010 13:11 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*‘Eşref Bitlis’i MİT öldürdü!’*



Ergenekon davası sanığı Durmuş Ali üzoğlu, dünkü duruşmada, eski Jandarma Genel Komutanı Eşref Bitlis’in uçağını Ergenekon’un değil, MİT Kontrterör Dairesi’nden bir ekibin düşürdüğünü iddia etti

İkinci Egenekon davasının 85’inci duruşması dün Silivri’deki İstanbul 13’üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde yapıldı. Duruşmada söz alan tutuklu sanık Kuvayı Milliye Derneği Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Durmuş Ali üzoğlu, faili meçhul cinayetlerle ilgili açıklamalarda bulunacağını söyledi. üzoğlu, Eski Jandarma Genel Komutanı Orgeneral Eşref Bitlis’in Ergenekon tarafından değil. MİT tarafından öldürüldüğünü iddia etti.

 

Mehmet Eymür’ün başında olduğu MİT Kontrterör Dairesi’nin içinde askerler, polisler ve MİT’in kendi personelinin de aralarında bulunduğu yaklaşık 100 kişilik özel bir birliğin ABD ve İsrail’de eğitim gördüklerini iddia eden üzoğlu, bu timin Irak, Suriye ve Türki cumhuriyetlere CIA ve MOSSAD ile birlikte operasyonlar düzenlediğini öne sürdü. 

Eşref Bitlis’in Kuzey Irak’a yapılacak büyük bir operasyonu yönettiğini, sınırın Musul’a doğru kaydıracağını ve terör çatışmalarını bitireceğini ifade eden üzoğlu, Bitlis’in uçağının durduğu yer ile Amerikalıların uçaklarının durduğu ambarın birbirine çok yakın olduğunu ve uçağın düşürüldüğünü savundu. üzoğlu, uçağa ait alkol tüpünün içerisine su katılması durumunda havalandıktan 10-15 dakika sonra uçağın kanatlarının donacağını ve taş kütlesi gibi yere çakılabileceğini belirterek Eşref Bitlis’in uçağının da bu şekilde düşürülmüş olabileceğini savundu.

8’inci Cumhurbaşkanı Turgut üzal’ın da bu operasyondan bilgisi olduğunu, Musul ve Kerkük olayını halletmeyi planladığını ifade eden üzoğlu, ‘’Yapamadan o da gitti’’ dedi. 

*Kadrosunu temizlediler*

İki Yunan subayının bir Türk helikopterini düşürmesinin ardından eski Başbakanlardan Tansu üiller hakkında da askeri casusluktan soruşturma yapıldığını savunan Durmuş Ali üzoğlu şu iddialarda bulundu: 

_“Kontrterör Dairesi’nde yetişenler şimdi bugün bu operasyonları Fethullah Gülen örgütüyle birlikte yapıyorlar. Cem Ersever, Eşref Paşa’nın adamlarındandı. Onu da öldürdüler. Paşa’nın dağ kadrosundan kim varsa onları da öldürdüler. Bu ekip, anti Amerikancı Kürt ve Türk aydınlarını da öldürdü. Günümüzde de tartışılan bu olaylar Ergenekon örgütü tarafından değil Kontrterör Daire Başkanlığı’nda yetişen ekip tarafından yapıldı. Bu ekipten ayrılanların bir çoğu da Fethullah Gülen cemaatinde istihbarat örgütü kurdu.”_

*Oktay’ı öldürdüler*

25 şubat 2009’da aracında ölü bulunan üzel Harekat Daire Başkanı Behçet Oktay’ın öldürüldüğünü ve bu cinayetin milletvekili Recai Birgün tarafından bilindiğini ileri süren üzoğlu, Birgün’-ün telefon kayıtlarının getirtilmesini ve duruşmada dinlenmesini istedi. Oktay’ın öldürülmesinin nedeninin, Ergenekon kapsamında gömülü olarak çıkarılan mühimmatlar olduğunu savunan üzoğlu, bu mühimmatları gömmenin 3-5 polisin işi olmadığını, NATO’nun da bunda rol aldığını iddia etti. üzoğlu, Ala Limited şirketi’nden kayıtların alınabileceğini savundu. 

*Savcı: Birgün ifade versin*

Savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, üzoğlu’nun faili meçhul cinayetlere ilişkin anlatımlarının soruşturma yeri olan İstanbul ve Ankara’daki Cumhuriyet Başsavcılıklarına gönderilmesini istedi. Pekgüzel, milletvekili Recai Birgün’ün de tanık olarak dinlenmesini talep etti.

*KUVAYI MİLLİYE KURUCUSU* 

Kuvayı Milliye Derneği’nin kurucularından olan Durmuş Ali üzoğlu, aynı zamanda derneğin Genel Başkan Yardımcısı’dır. Ergenekon aramaları sırasında üzoğlu’na ait bilgisayarda, darbe sonrası yapılacakları anlatan belgeler ele geçirilmiş ve bu nedenle ‘Ergenekon Terör ürgütü’yle bağlantılı olduğu iddiasıyla 29 Aralı 2009’da tutuklanmıştı.


02.10.2010 02:42 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'daki iddiaya Birgün'den cevap* 



*02.10.2010 - 23:33*

*İzmir milletvekili ve Ecevit’in koruma müdürü Recai Birgün, ‘’ Behçet Oktay’ın ölümü intihardır, hiçbir kuşkum yok, tanıklık yaparım ’’ dedi. Ergenekon sanığı üzoğlu son duruşmada ‘Behçet Oktay öldürüldü. Olayı Recai Birgün biliyor’’ demişti.* 

*YUSUF SAHİCİ* 


*ANKARA*- İzmir Bağımsız milletvekili ve merhum Başbakan Bülent Ecevit’in koruma müdürü Recai Birgün, ‘’ üzel Harekat Daire başkanı Behçet Oktay’ın ölümü intihardır, hiçbir kuşkum yok, mahkeme çağırırsa tanıklık yaparım ’’ dedi.

Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanığı Durmuş Ali üzoğlu son duruşmada yaptığı açıklamada ‘Behçet Oktay cinayete kurban gitti, olayı Ecevit’in koruma müdürü Recai Birgün olayı biliyor’’ demiş ve savcı da Birgün’ün tanık olarak dinlenmesini istemişti. Oktay’ın gömülü mühimmatlar nedeniyle öldürüldüğünü iddia eden üzoğlu, ‘’Bunların gömülmesi 3-5 polisin işi değil. Bu işte NATO da var. Hepsinin kayıtları bende’’ demişti. 


*‘’SON ZAMANLARDA SIKINTILIYDI’’*
Recai Birgün ise GAZETEPORT’a yaptığı açıklamada ‘’Behçet Oktay’ın en büyük isteği üzel Harekat’ın araziden çekilip şehir merkezinde operasyon yapan bir birlik haline getirmekti’’ dedi ve şunları söyledi:

‘’ Son zamanlarda çok sıkıntılıydı. üzel Harekat Daire Başkanlığı’nın eski imajını silmek için verdiği emek boşa gidecek bir duruma geldi. İbrahim şahin gözaltına alındı ve üzel Harekatın adı, Ergenekon ile irtibatlandırılmaya çalışıldı. Bu durum onu yıprattı. İstifaya bile hazırdı. Ekonomik sıkıntıları da vardı. Kooperatif evinin taksitleri, kredi kartı borçları ve üniversitede okuyan çocuğunun okul masraflarını ödemeye çalışıyordu ‘’ 


*‘’İNTİHARDAN şüPHEM YOK’’*
Behçet Oktay’ın intiharından şüphe duymadığını da söyleyen Birgün, ‘’Sanık üzoğlu, Behçet ağabeyin Ergenekon operasyonlarında çıkarılan gömülü mühimmatlar nedeniyle öldürüldüğünü savunmuş’’ dedi ve şöyle devam etti: 


‘’Gerçeği hukuk ortaya çıkaracaktır. Bu mühimmatları kimin gömdüğünü, benim bildiğim yolundaki iddiası deli saçmasıdır. Ben özellikle Gölbaşı’ndan çıkan silahların Güneydoğu’dan derleme olduğunu söyledim. Kim gömdü, onu bilemem. Oradaki silahları polis, krokilerden hareketle buldu. O krokileri de, el ürünü incelemesiyle kimlerin hazırladığı bulunmuştur. Bana mahkemeden davet gelirse tereddüt etmeden giderim. Bir adam çıkıp bir şey söylüyor. Savcılığın ciddiye alıp almaması önemli. Ben daha önce de, Ergenekon savcısına kendi isteğimle gidip ifade verdim’’ 


*(Gazeteport)*

----------


## bozok

*Kafes planları...*


Poyrazköy’de bulunan silahlarla korkunç suikastlar yapacaklardı...
Haliç’teki denizaltıyı içinde çocuklar gezerken uçuracaklardı...
Adalar’da bombalar patlatılacak, azınlık haklarını savunan kişilere suikast düzenlenecek, böylece AKP iktidarı zor durumda bırakılacaktı...
üYDD’den burs alan kız öğrencileri genç teğmenlerle irtibata geçirerek teğmenleri Ergenekon terör örgütü adına kullanıyorlardı.. Bazıları komutanlarına suikast hazırlığı içinde bulunuyordu...

Bu haberler “Korkunç Kafes Planı” adı altında geçen yıl kasım ayından itibaren başta Taraf gazetesi olmak üzere yandaş medyada günlerce işlendi.
Ortada daha iddianame bile yoktu. İddianame dört ay sonra, Mart 2010’da kabul edildi...

* * *

Bu hafta başında Kafes Eylem Planı davasının baş sanığı Levent Bektaş’ın avukatları Celal ülgen ve Hüseyin Ersöz bir basın toplantısı yaptılar. 
Suç içerdiği öne sürülen CD ve DVD Amerika’da uzman bir kuruluşa incelettirilmiş, CD ve DVD’nin içinde Levent Bektaş’ın sadece özel fotoğraflarının bulunduğu saptanmış, diğer plan ve şemaların sonradan eklendiği kanısına varılmıştır. Beş uzmanın on gün süreyle yaptıkları inceleme sonucu vardıkları sonuç; “Kanıtlar düzmece”dir... Raporda TüBİTAK ve Emniyet de suçlanıyor...

üok ilginç olan mı? Yılın başında korkunç planlar diye ortalığı birbirine katan yandaş medyanın sözü geçen rapordan bu hafta “iddia” olarak dahi söz etmemesidir... Yaptıkları iş gazetecilik olsaydı bu rapordan okurlarını haberdar etmezler miydi?


*Melih AşIK* / MİLLİYET GZT. / 2 Ekim 2010

----------


## bozok

*ülümün şifresi kayıp ajandada*



*‘İntihar etti’ diye geçen Alay Komutanı Kazım üillioğlu’nun önemli bilgiler bulunan bir ajandası daha çıktı.*

3 şubat 1994’te lojmanında ölü bulunan ve kayıtlara ‘intihar etti’ diye geçen Alay Komutanı Kazım üillioğlu’nun içinde çok önemli bilgiler bulunduğu bildirilen ve kayıp olan ajandasının dışında bir başka ajandası daha olduğu ortaya çıktı.

Ulaşılan ajandada üillioğlu, faili meçhul cinayetlere dikkat çekiyor ve kendi el yazısıyla “Faili meçhul cinayetler liste yapılsın” diyor.

Tunceli Jandarma Alay Komutanı Kazım üillioğlu’nun ölümünün ardındaki sır perdesi aralanıyor. 3 şubat 1994’te lojmanında ölü bulunan ve kayıtlara ‘intihar etti’ diye geçen üilloğlu’nun içinde çok önemli bilgiler bulunduğu bildirilen ve kayıp olan ajandasının dışında bir başka ajandası daha olduğu ortaya çıktı. Ulaşılan ajandada üillioğlu, faili meçhul cinayetlere dikkat çekiyor ve kendi el yazısıyla “Faili meçhul cinayetler liste yapılsın” diyor. Notlarda, delillere göre araştırma yapılıp faili meçhullerle ilgili dosyaların bir an önce kapatılması gerektiği belirtiliyor.

*YEşİL üLDüRDü, İ.K. ONU AZMETTİRDİ*
16 yıldır babasının ölümüyle ilgili delil toplayan, tanıklarla konuşan Gökhan üilloğlu, babasının faili meçhullerin perde arkasındaki isimleri ortaya çıkardığını, bu nedenle öldürüldüğünü savundu. Babasının kendisine “Benim ölümüm normal olmayacak” dediğini de aktaran üillioğlu, babasının ölümünün arkasında general İ. K’nın bulunduğunu iddia ederek “İ. K. ve babamın arasında sorunlar vardı. Babamın girişimiyle görevden alınacaktı. İ.K. lojmanı terkedeceği gün babam öldürüldü, hemen ertesi günü ise görevine döndü” dedi.

*BABAM YAKALADI, İ.K. İSE SALIVERDİ*
Gökhan üillioğlu şöyle devam etti: “Babamı öldüren kişinin Yeşil olduğunu biliyorum. Görüştüğüm tanıklar, babam ile İ. K. arasında ciddi sürtüşmeler olduğunu anlattı. Babam Tunceli’ye gitmeden önce Yeşil’in elini kolunu sallayarak Alaya girip çıktığını anlattılar. Yeşil, Emniyet Müdürü’nün makam odasını kendi odası gibi kullanmış. Bölgede işlenen çok sayıda faili meçhul cinayette Yeşil’in imzası var. Benim ulaştığım bulgu babamın Yeşil’i yakaladığı, İ. K’nın ise onu saldığı yönünde. Faili meçhulleri bu ekiplerin işlediği bilgisine ulaşan babam bu nedenle öldürüldü.”

*İ.K üRGüTE BİLGİ SIZDIRDI*
Gökhan üillioğlu babasının cenazesinde yanlarına gelen sivil bir istihbaratçının “Babanızı Yeşil öldürdü” bilgisini verdiğini kaydederek, sorumlu tuttuğu İ.K’ile ilgili “Askeriye içinde onun için ‘PKK paşası’ deniyor. İşbirliği içinde olduğu söyleniyor. Babam istihbarat alıp operasyona gidiyor ancak gittiğinde PKK’lıların kısa süre içinde olay yerini terkettiğini görüyor. Bunun üzerine o bölgeye dinleme ünitesi kurduruyor. Bilgi sızdıranları tespit etmeye çalışıyordu” şeklinde konuşuyor.

*ODADA BİRİ DAHA VARDI*
üillioğlu, yıllardır ulaştığı deliller ve tanıklardan edindiği bilgilerden hareketle babasının öldürüldüğü günü ise şöyle anlatıyor: “Babam lojmana girdikten sonra penceresinden eliyle askerine işaret etmiş. Asker kapıyı gelip çaldığında babam kapıyı aralayıp boş gözlerle ‘Teşekkür ederim, gidebilirsin’ demiş. Babamın kapıyı aralamasından odada bir başka kişinin bulunduğu anlaşılıyor. O gün lojmanda kimsenin bulunmaması, hemen üst katında sadece İ.K.’nın bulunması çok şüpheli. Babam öğleden sonra 15.00 sıralarında salonda ölü olarak bulunmuş. O gün görev yerini terkedecek olan İ.K., sivil elbiselerle hemen gelip, ‘Soruşturulacak bir şey yok. İntihar etmiş’ açıklaması yapmış.” 

*İKİ KEZ üLüMDEN DüNDü*
Kazım üillioğlu, suikaste kurban gittiği belirtilen Eşref Bitlis’e çok yakın bir isimdi. üillioğlu, İzmir’de görevli iken Eşref Bitlis tarafından Diyarbakır Alay Jandarma Komutanlığı’na atandı. üillioğlu, 17 şubat 1993 günü düşen ve Orgeneral Bitlis’in şehit olduğu uçağa binecekler listesinde iken Bitlis’i karşılamak için iki gün önce Diyarbakır’a gidince ölümdün kurtulmuştu. Daha sonra üillioğlu’nun binmekten son anda vazgeçtiği askeri helikopter düşmüş biri yardımcısı üç subay şehit olmuştu. üillioğlu, kazadan bir yıl sonra lojmanında başına kurşun sıkılmış olarak bulundu. (Star)


*AKşAM* | GüNCEL | 03 EKİM 2010, PAZAR

----------


## bozok

*BEşİKTAş İDDİANAMELERİ NOBELE ADAY MI GüSTERİLİYOR*

 

05.10.2010 00:20

Balyoz Davası sanığı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın kızı Pınar Doğan ve damadı Dani Rodrik hazırladıkları blogda ilginç bir ayrıntıya ulaştı. Buna göre Balyoz Planı ve geçtiğimiz günlerde ABD'den verilen raporla gerçekte olmadığı anlaşılan Kafes Planı'nı kaydeden bilgisayarın kullanıcı adı: *"asd"*. Ayrıca Balyoz Planı'nda belgelerden biri “*GüZALTINA ALINACAK İRTİCAİ FAALİYETTE BULUNAN KİşİLER-çığırtkan tanınmış kişiler.doc”* adıyla kaydedilmiş.

*İşte ikilinin yazdığı o yazı:*

Bu blogda sayısız kanıtını sunduğumuz üzere, Balyoz CD’si 2003 senesinde 1.Ordu’da hazırlanmadı.

Yeni ortaya çıktığı üzere, içinde Kafes Planı olduğu iddia edilen 3no.lu DVD’nin içinden sadece Bektaş’a ait fotoğraflar çıktı. Dolayısıyla, ya birileri Emniyet bilirkişilerine incelenmesi için başka bir DVD verdi, ya da bilirkişiler bilerek başka bir DVD üzerinde inceleme yaptı. Her iki durumda da Kafes planının “sistemdeki” birileri tarafından üretildiği ortaya çıkıyor.

Emniyet raporunda beliren Kafes planı belgelerinin üstverilerine göre belgeyi hazırlayan kullanıcı isimlerinden biri de *“asd.”* Aynı kullanıcı adı Balyoz belgelerinde de geçiyor! Sahte Balyoz ve sahte Kafes CD/DVD’lerini aynı kişiler hazırlamış olmasın?

*ünce 3 no.lu “Kafes” DVD’sindeki “Dernek.xls” belgesinin Emniyet raporundaki üstverisine bakın. En son kaydeden kullanıcı adı “asd.”*



*şimdi 11 no.lu “Balyoz” CD’sindeki “GüZALTINA ALINACAK MEDYA MENSUPLARI.doc” belgesinin Emniyet raporundaki üstverisine bakın. Kullanıcı adı “asd.”*



Belge önce “asd” kullanıcı adı ile asd1 isimli bir klasore kaydediliyor. Sonra “SüHA TANYERİ” kullanıcı adı ile bir kez daha kaydediliyor. Bu arada, 1. Ordu bilgisayar sisteminde “SüHA TANYERİ” isimli bir kullanıcı adı yok. Evet, 1. Ordu’da Süha Tanyeri isminde bir kişi var; ama bu isimde bir bilgisayar kullanıcı adı yok. Sahte 11 no.lu Balyoz CD’si (ve bu CD’deki bir grup dokümandan oluşan sahte 17 no.lu CD) dışında bu kullanıcı adı tek bir belgede bile yok. Yine içinde suç unsuru bulunmayan diğer CD’lerdeki belgelerde bir tane bile *“asd” adında kullanıcı yok.*

Bir başka örnek, yine “asd” kullanıcı adı ile hazırlanan GüZALTINA ALINACAK İRTİCAİ FAALİYETTE BULUNAN KİşİLER.doc isimli Balyoz belgesi. Bu belge ilginç bir özellik taşıyor: kullanıcı “asd” bu belgeye önce *“GüZALTINA ALINACAK İRTİCAİ FAALİYETTE BULUNAN KİşİLER-çığırtkan tanınmış kişiler.doc”* adını veriyor, sonra da dosyayı ikinci (ve son) açışında isim değişikiliği yaparak “çığırtkan tanınmış kişiler” kısmını siliyor.



Bu nasıl başlık? *Ne demek çığırtkan tanınmış kişiler?* Askeri bir tanımlama değil bu. üığırtkan ne demek? Kim bu asd? Bilen varsa söylesin!


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon davasında flaş gelişme*



İkinci "Ergenekon" davasına bakan mahkeme heyeti, tutuklu sanık Durmuş Ali üzoğlu’nun, Eşref Bitlis, Turgut üzal, Cem Ersever ve Behçet Oktay’ın ölümleriyle ilgili anlatımlarını içeren duruşma tutanaklarının, gereğinin yapılması için Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekilliğine gönderilmesine karar verdi.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, verilen aranın ardından
geçen cuma günü sanık ve avukatların taleplerine ilişkin alınan kararlar üye
Hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu tarafından açıkladı.

Buna göre, tutuksuz sanık Ferda Paksüt’ün mahkeme kalemine bizzat
başvurması halinde ses dosyalarının tutanak ile kendisine teslim edilmesine karar verildi.

Tutuklu sanık Hasan Ataman Yıldırım’a ait olduğu bildirilen 117 No’lu
DVD’den çıktığı belirtilen "tbtksvnm" isimli dosyanın şifresinin "meltem"
olduğunun tespit edildiğini belirten mahkeme heyeti, yapılan incelemede, klasör içinde bulunan belgelerde, TüBİTAK UEKAE’ye ait bilgilerin dışarıya sızdırıldığı şeklinde değerlendirmelerin olduğunun anlaşıldığını kaydetti.

Mahkeme heyeti, söz konusu şifreli dosyanın TüBİTAK UEKAE Müdürlüğüne
gönderilerek gerekli işlemin yapılıp sonucunun bildirilmesini istedi.

-İBRAHİM şAHİN İüİN NİHAİ RAPOR İSTENDİ-

İbrahim şahin hakkında Adli Tıp Kurumu 4. İhtisas Kurulunca verilen
"ceza ehliyetinin tam olmadığına" ilişkin raporda belirtilen suçlamalarla
ilgili açıklayıcı bilgi istenilmesini kararlaştıran mahkeme heyeti, gelen cevabın
ardından şahin’in tüm raporlarının Adli Tıp Genel Kuruluna gönderilerek, ceza ehliyeti konusunda nihai rapor düzenlenmesini istemeyi kararlaştırdı.
Tutuklu sanık emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz’ün sağlık durumuyla ilgili
heyet raporu alınması için tedavi gördüğü hastaneye yazı yazılmasına karar veren mahkeme heyeti, tutuklu sanık Durmuş Ali üzoğlu’nun, eski Jandarma Genel Komutanı Orgeneral Eşref Bitlis, 8. Cumhurbaşkanı Turgut üzal, emekli Binbaşı Cem Ersever ve Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü üzel Harekat Daire Başkanı Behçet Oktay’ın ölümleriyle ilgili beyanlarını içeren duruşma tutanakları, varsa dilekçe örnekleri ve bu konularla ilgili dosyadaki diğer belge örneklerinin, gereğinin yapılması için Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu’nun 250. maddesi ile yetkili Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekilliğine gönderilmesine hükmetti.

Duruşma, 7 Ekim Perşembe gününe ertelendi.


05.10.2010 16:29 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Arif Doğan'dan şok ifade: Yeşil yaşıyor*



İnternet ortamına düşen, eski Jandarma Genel Komutanı Eşref Bitlis’in ölümüyle ilgili ses kaydına ilişkin ifadesi alınan "Ergenekon" davası sanığı emekli Albay Arif Doğan’ın, "Yeşil" kod adlı Mahmut Yıldırım’ın yaşadığı yönünde bilgi verdiği öğrenildi.

Alınan bilgiye göre, Doğan’a ait olduğu öne sürülen, Bitlis’in ölümüne ilişkin sözlerin haber sitelerinde yer alması ve İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının kayıtla ilgili inceleme başlatması üzerine, özel yetkili cumhuriyet savcılarından Zekeriya üz’ün geçen günlerde ifadesine başvurduğu, "Ergenekon" davası sanığı Doğan, ek ifadesinde, "Yeşil" kod adlı Mahmut Yıldırım ve "Jitem" ile ilgili açıklamalar yaptı.

Doğan’ın ifadesinde, "Yeşil’ kod adlı Mahmut Yıldırım’ın arkadaşı olduğunu ve halen hayatta olduğunu, kendisiyle Tunceli’de zaman zaman görüştüklerini söylediği öğrenildi. Albay Arif Doğan’ın Yıldırım’la aracı ekipler aracılığıyla görüştükleri yönünde bilgi verdiği de kaydedildi.

"Yeşil’in nerede olduğuna" dair soruyu yanıtlamadığı belirtilen Doğan’ın Jitem hakkında sorulan soruya da "Jitem’i kendisinin kurduğu ve yönettiği" şeklinde yanıt verdiği belirtildi.

"Jitem donduruldu. Jitem’e ilişkin tüm belgeler hala bir Jitem görevlisinde duruyor" ifadesini kullandığı belirtilen Doğan’ın, söz konusu Jitem görevlisinin ismini savcıya vermediği kaydedildi.

üldürülme korkusu nedeniyle söz konusu ismi vermediği ifade edilen Doğan’ın "Jitem’in bazı dönemlerde PKK’yı kullandığını" belirterek, "bir dönem yaşanan tır yakma olaylarından bazılarının PKK’ya Jitem tarafından yaptırıldığını" öne sürdüğü bildirildi.

Doğan’ın, ifadesinde, Eşref Bitlis’in ölümüne ilişkin de "O bir kazaydı, suikast değildi" dediği öğrenildi.

İnternet ortamına düşen ses kaydında "Jitem’i ben kurdum" diyen ve Doğan olduğu iddia edilen kişi, aynı zamanda, "Alevi-Sünni kavgası için Alevilere saldıracak sakallı bir ekip kurdum. 7 bin ruhsatsız silah dağıtıp terörist yetiştirdim. 10 bin silahlı adamla suç örgütlerini yönettim" ifadelerini kullanmıştı. Ses kaydında, "(Eşref Paşa’nın ölümü) Cem Ersever yaptı diyorlar. Eşref’i öyle böyle yapmış! Hayır. Cem Ersever’in arkasına ben destek vermesem... adam mı öldürebilir? Söyleme ya, bırak şunu ya... Ahmet Cem Ersever’iymiş, Mustafa Deniz’iymiş, Mahsune’siymiş, bunlar çakal ya" sözleri yer almıştı. Ses kaydıyla ilgili olarak İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı 23 Eylülde inceleme başlatmıştı.


17:31 | 06 Ekim 2010 / *MİLLİYET*

----------


## bozok

*16 yıl sonra ortaya çıktı* 


*06.10.2010 - 17:31*

*Tunceli’de 1994 yılında Jandarma Alay Komutanı olduğu dönemde intihar ettiği açıklanan Albay Kazım üillioğlu’nun odasında yapılan aramada, ‘Bu Türklüğün var olma mücadelesidir. Bir an önce ve mutlaka geniş kapsamlı düşünmeliyiz’ yazılı not bulunduğu ortaya çıktı.*

*üillioğlu'nun ölümü bir zamanlar Abdullah ücalan'ın bir konuşmasında da yer bulmuştu...* 

*TUNCELİ-* Tunceli’de 1994 yılında Jandarma Alay Komutanı olduğu dönemde intihar ettiği açıklanan Albay Kazım üillioğlu’nun odasında yapılan aramada, ‘Bu Türklüğün var olma mücadelesidir. Bir an önce ve mutlaka geniş kapsamlı düşünmeliyiz’ yazılı not bulunduğu ortaya çıktı. 

3 şubat 1994 tarihinde intihar ettiği kayıtlara geçen Tunceli Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Kazım üillioğlu’nun, cesedinin bulunmasının hemen ardından savcısının hazırladığı ‘olay yeri tespit tutanağı’ ortaya çıktı. 

Dönemin Tunceli Cumhuriyet Savcısı Metin Taştan tarafından olay yerinde hazırlanan tutanakta, Albay Kazım üillioğlu’nun intihar etmeden bir not yazdığı belirtildi. üzerinde kalem bulunan ve üillioğlu tarafından imzalandığı tahmin edilen notta, ‘Bu Türklüğün varolma mücadelesidir. Bir an önce ve mutlaka geniş kapsamlı düşünmeliyiz’ yazıldığı belirtildi. dönemin Tunceli Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Taştan tarafından hazırlanan tutanakta şu ifadeler yer aldı: 

“03.02.1994 tarihinde Tunceli Jandarma Alay Komutanı’nın Jandarma Bölge Komutanlığı içinde bulunun A Blok Kat 3 No 6 bulunan ateşli silah vasıtasıyla ölü bulunduğunun nöbetci savcılığımıza ihbar edilmesi üzerine, askeri bir araç ile Cumhuriyet Savcısı Metin Taştan ve adli personel ile birlikte Kurmay Binbaşı Mehmet üörten’den oluşan heyet ile olayın bulunduğu eve gelindi. Dairenin dış kapı giriş kısmının zorlandığı, çerçeve kısmının zorlanmadan mütevellit yaralandığı gözlendi.

*Kapının açık olduğu saptandı. Naaşın bulunduğu salona geçildi. Tertip düzenin yerinde olduğu gözlendi. Masanın üzerinde naaşa ait James Bond diye tabir edilen bir çantanın televizyon uzaktan kumandasının askeri telsizin, özel notların bulunduğu ajandanın olduğu gözlendi. Ve ayrıca üzerinde kalem bulunan ve altı naaş tarafından imzalanmış olduğu tahmin edilen ‘Bu Türklüğün varolma mücadelesidir. Bir an önce ve mutlaka geniş kapsamlı düşünmeliyiz’ yazısı görüldü.”* 

*TELEFONUN AHİZESİ YARI AüIK BIRAKILMIş*
Lojman ve evin durumunu da kayıt altına alındığı tutanakta, telefon ahizesinin yarı açık olduğu belirtildi. Bu konu tutanakta şöyle yer aldı:

_“Tuvalet aynasının önünde bulunan telefon makinasının ahizenin tam kapatılmamış olduğu, ahizenin makine üzerinde lalettayin bırakılmış olduğu gözlendi. üevre koşulları değerlendirilmesi yapmak üzere dairenin diğer odaları ve pencereleri kontrol edildi. Bütün odaların son derece düzenli dışa açılan cam ve pencerelerin muntazam ve içten kapalı olduğu gözlendi. Dairenin hiçbir tarafından münakaşadan mütevellit dağınıklığa ve en küçük bir düzensizliğe rastlanmadı.”_ 

*BROWNİNG MARKA TABANCAYLA İNTİHAR ETMİş*
Cumhuriyet Savcısı, Albay üillioğlu’na ait ceset ile ilgili olarak da tutanakta şu bilgilere yer verdi: 

_“Yemek masasının bir sandalyesinin tuvalet masasına yaklaştırıldığı, sandalyenin altında 1 adet mermi boş kovanına rastlandı. Cesedin sırt üstü yatı olduğu, sol nahiyede kurulu vaziyette 14’lü belçika Browning marka tabancaya rastlandı. Naaşın baş arka kısmı tamamen kanlandığı, kanların halı üzerinde kurumaya yüz tutuğu gözlendi.”_ 

*üANTASINDAKİ BANKA CüZDANLARI*
Albay Kazım üilliğlu’na ait özel çantasından çıkan eşyaların listesi ise tutanakta şöyle yer aldı: 

“şahsi çantası açıldı. üzerinde samsonite yazısı bulunan küçük el çantası açıldı. İçinde aile bireylerine ait olduğu tabir edilen resimler çıkarıldı. Ayrıca bir blokta zarf içinde adres kartları olduğu saptandı. üantanın diğer blokunda Emlak Bankası'na ait Kazım üillioğlu hasabında 30 milyon, yine Kazım üillioğlu adına Ziraat Bankası’na ait bir hesap cüzdanında 10 bin Türk lirası, yine Vakıflar Bankası’na ait iki ayrı hesap cüzdanında bu cüzdanlardan birinde, 1 milyon 450 bin TL para, diğer Vakıflar Bankası hesapta ise 19 bin 920 TL olduğu gözlendi.

Türkiye İş Bankası hesap cüzdanında 50 bin TL, Emlak Bankası hesap cüzdanında ise 58 milyon 402 bin 750 TL olduğu gözlendi. Ayrıca bu çantada 2 adet küçük şahsi defter olduğu gözlendi. Banka hesap cüzdanları tereke hakimliğine teslim edilmek üzere zapt altına alındı. üanta içinde bulunan para çüzdanı açıldı. İçinde Ziraat Bankası ve Vakıfbank’ın visa kartları, sürücü belgesi ve telefon kartı olduğu gözlendi.” 

*üANTADAN İKİ TABANCA üIKTI*
Olay yeri tespit tutanağında albay üillioğlu’nun özel çantasında bir adet ajanda çıktığı ve boş olduğu belirtildi. 

Tutanakta, “üantanın bir başka bölmesinde bulunan bir poşete rastlandı. Poşet açıldı, poşetin içinde 6707703 seri nolu MKE yapımı ‘T.C ordusu subaylarına mahsus’ yazılı içi boş tabancaya rastlandı. Yine aynı poşet içinde 2389 seri numaralı üzerine ‘T.C ordusu subaylarına mahsus’ yazılı Belçika marka Browning tabancaya rastlandı. Her iki tabanca zapt altına alındı. Ayrıca poşet içinde 7.65 mm çapında 8 adet mermi olduğu gözlendi. Kırıkkale yapımı tabancaya ait yedek boş şarjör ve iki adet tabanca kılıfı olduğu gözlendi” bilgisine yer verildi. 

*EşYALARI üSTEğMEN TUğRUL DEMİR’E TESLİM EDİLMİş*
Olay yerinde yapılan incelemenin ardından Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Taştan, Albay üillioğlu’na ait şahsi eşyaların görevli üsteğmen Tuğrul Demir’e tutanak karşılığı teslim eldiğini belirtildi. 

Tutanağı imzalayanlar arasında Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Taştan ile birlikte katip ve hizmetlinin yanı sıra, askeri yetkili olarak Jandarma üstteğmen Tuğrul Demir ve Jandarma Kurmay Binbaşı Mehmet üörten’in imzaları yer aldı. 

Savcıyla birlikte Albay Kazım üillioğlu’nun cenazesinin başına ilk giden Binbaşı Mehmet üörten, 2008 yılında tümgeneral rütbesi ile Tunceli Jandarma Bölge Komutanlığı’na atanarak 2 yıl görev yaptıktan sonra geçen Ağustos ayındaki Yüksek Askeri şura toplanısında Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğü'ne atandı. 

*BİR GüNDE GüREVSİZLİK KARARI*
Tunceli Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Taştan, tarafından hazırlanan tutanakta saat hakkında bilgiye yer vermediği belirlendi. Soruşturma dosyasını da bir gün içinde görevsizlik kararı vererek Elazığ 8’inci Kolordu Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığı’na gönderdiği ortaya çıktı. Görevsizlik kararında şu ifadelere yer verildi: 

“Tunceli Jandarma Alay Komutanı olan ölenin tugaydaki görev tahsisli lojmanda olay akşamı kapıyı arkadan kilitlemek süretiyle yalnız kaldığı 14’lü tabancasını kafasına dayayarak bir el ateş ettiği, böylelikle hayatına son verdiği olay yerinde gerekli tespitler yapılıp tutanağa geçirildikten sonra şahsa ait eşya ve paraların Tunceli garnizonunda görevli iki subaya teslim edildiği, naaş üzerinde gerekli otopsi işlemi yapıldıktan sonra defin ruhsatı verildiği, olayda kullanılan T322430 Seri nolu 14’lü Belçika Browning marka tabanca bir adet boş kovan ve şarjörün Tunceli’ye gelen 8’inci Kolordu Komutanlığı’ndan görevli askeri savcıya elden teslim edildiği dosya kapsamında anlaşılmıştır.” 

*‘DR. BARAN’ İDDİASI*
*İntihar etmeden kısa bir süre önce Tunceli’de bazı çevreler, Albay üillioğlu’nun bazı aracılar aracılığı ile PKK’nın o dönem sözde ‘Dersim Eyalet Komutanı’ olan ‘Dr. Baran’ kod adlı Müslüm Durgun’a haber gönderdiği ve askeri karakollara saldırmamasını istediği iddiaları ortaya atıldı.* 

Kendisi de Tuncelili olan ‘Dr. Baran’ kod adlı Müslüm Durgun, Albay üillioğlu’nun intiharından yaklaşık 1 ay sonra, 12 Mart 1994 tarihinde Aliboğazı bölgesinde, yardımcısı ‘Ekrem’ kod adlı Hıdır Sarıkaya tarafından öldürüldü. ürgüt içinde açılan soruşturmada Kandil’e çağrılan Hıdır Sarıkaya, Osman ücalan ile birlikte örgütten kaçtı. 

*TİKKO İTİRAFüISI CİNAYETTE KULLANILDI İDDİASI*
*Albay Kazım üillioğlu’nun intiharının açıklanmasının ardından askeri çevreler ve dönemin bazı sivil yetkilileri tarafından, albayın o dönemde Jandarma Bölge Komutanlığı içinde itirafçı olarak görev yapan TİKKO'cu ‘Bozo’ kod adlı Yusuf Geyik tarafından öldürdüğü iddia edildi.*

*İntihar olayının ardından ‘Bozo’ kod adlı Yusuf Geyik’ten de bir daha haber alınamadı. Bu arada TİKKO itirafçısı Yusuf Geyik ile ‘Ekrem’ kod adlı Hıdır Sarıkaya’nın aynı köylü oldukları ortaya çıktı.*

*üCALAN O ZAMAN NE DEMİşTİ*
*Dersim'de çok sevilen ve sayılan devrimcilerden biri olan "Dr. Baran" lakaplı Müslüm Durgun'un ölümüyle ilgili Abdullah ücalan bir açıklama yapmış ve Baran'ın Kazım üillioğlu ile görüştüğünü ve bir nevi örgüte ihanet ettiğini, buna dayanamayarak da sonradan intihar ettiğini açıklamıştı. ücalan bu nedenle Dr. Baran'ı "pkk şehidi" ilan edemeyeceğini duyurmuştu. Ancak bu açıklama inandırıcı bulunmamış ve örgüt içinde de Dr.Baran'ın ölümüyle ilgili derin kuşkular doğmuştu. Dr. Baran ve Albay Kazım üillioğlu'nun aynı dönemlerde ölümleri ve iki tarafın da kendi adamları için "intihar etti, konu kapanmıştır" tavrı kuşkulu görülmüştü.* 

*Albay'ın ailesi de daha sonra yaptıkları açıklamada, üillioğlu'nun çantasında buldukları kendisinin de bulunduğu fotoğraftaki 10 kişiden 7'sinin şüpheli şekilde öldüğünü belirtmiş ve intihara inanmadıklarını söylemişlerdi. üillioğlu'nun oğlu, o fotoğraftaki isimlerden birinin de bir suikasta kurban gittiği iddia edilen Eşref Bitlis olduğuna dikkat çekmişti.* 


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*Albay Kazım üillioğlu'nu Kim üldürdü?*


Org. Eşref Bitlis"in ekibinden olan *Tuğg. Bahtiyar Aydın, Albay Rıdvan üzden, Korg. İsmail Selen, Korg. Hulusi Sayın, Cem Ersever tek tek tasfiye edildiler.*

93 yılı Türkiye"deki derinliklerin tam bir yumak olduğu nokta. Bu yılın askeri faaliyetlerinin aydınlatılması, kontrolsüz askeri istihbarat yelpazesindeki kokuşmuşluğun sivil topluma nasıl yansıdığını ortaya çıkaracak.

*1993'TEKİ DERİN TETİKLER MUTLAKA AYDINLATILMALI*
93 yılında çekilen derin tetiklerin üzerindeki pus perdesi aralanmazsa JİTEM esrarı tam olarak çözülemez.
Bu arada Org. Bitlis"in çok sevdiği subaylardan biri olan ve 1994 yılında intihar ettiği söylenen zamanın Tunceli Jandarma Alay Komutanı Kazım üillioğlu gerçekten intihar mı etmişti? Tuhaf bir şekilde bu hadise, askeri savcı İnayet Taş tarafından takipsizlik kararıyla sonlandırıldı.

Albayın oğlu Gökhan üillioğlu"nun bana anlattığına göre babası inançlı ve özellikle bölgedeki faili meçhulleri aydınlatma azmindeki birisiydi.

*O UüAğA ALBAY üİLLİOğLU DA BİNECEKTİ*
Org. Eşref Bitlis"in düşürülecek olan uçağına binecekler listesinde Albay Kazım üillioğlu da vardı. Eşref Bitlis, kendisinin Diyarbakır"a gideceğini uçakta ona da yer ayırdığını, beraber dönmelerini söyledi. Albay üillioğlu"nun annesi rahatsız olduğu için durumu Org. Bitlis"e ifade ederek hemen dönmesi gerektiğini ertesi günü kendisini Diyarbakır"da karşılayacağını ifade etti ve uçağa binmedi.

Kazım üillioğlu, güneydoğuda terörün tavan yapıp devlete sadece gündüzlerin kaldığı bir dönemde 1992–93 yıllarında Diyarbakır Jandarma Alay Komutanlığı ve Erkan Başkanlığı yapmıştı. 1993 yılında ise yine kritik ve kilit bir bölge olan Tunceli Jandarma Alay Komutanlığına atandı. Aynı yıllarda 2.2.1994"den ölümüne kadar vekaleten Jandarma Bölge Komutanlığı görevini de yürütmüştü.

*EşREF BİTLİS'İ KIRAMADI*
Albay üillioğlu, 1992"de İzmir Jandarma Alay Komutanıyken suikast teşebbüsüne maruz kalmıştı. Diyarbakır"a tayin edildiğinde emekli olmak istedi ama Org. Eşref Bitlis"i kıramadı ve gitti.

Yani en kritik bölgelerin en kilit isimlerini ve dönen entrikaları iyi biliyordu. Albay üillioğlu, Kürt sorununun salt bir terör meselesi olarak görülmesinin yanlış olduğunu, olayın iç ve dış kaynaklarının olduğunu düşünüyordu.

Diyarbakır ve Tunceli tecrübeleri üillioğlu"na bu konuda net fikirler vermişti. Zira evvelce yine Tunceli"de Bölük Komutanlığı da yapmıştı. 

Yeşil de o yıllarda Tunceli bölgesinde görev yapıp faaliyet gösteriyordu.

Albay üillioğlu"nun oğlu Gökhan üillioğlu"yla etraflı bir şekilde görüştüm. Konuyla ilgili elindeki tüm evrakı bana gönderdi. Tunceli Cumhuriyet Savcısının yaptığı adli muayene tutanağı, Askeri Savcı İnayet Taş"ın verdiği tuhaf takipsizlik kararı. 

Gökhan üillioğlu babasının zamanın Tunceli Bölge Komutanı Tuğg. İsmail Kuru ile olan gergin ilişkisinden de teferruatlı bir şekilde bahsetti.

Askeri Savcı İnayet Taş, olayın intihar olduğunu belirterek yazdığı takipsizlik kararında bunun aksine olarak; Albay üillioğlu"nun Bölge Komutanı Tuğgeneral İsmail Kuru"nun emekli olmasını istemediği, hatta emekli olmak isteyen İsmail Kuru"ya “emekli olmayın beraber gideriz” diyerek Tuğg. İsmail Kuru"yu ikna etmeye çalıştığını aktarıyor.

*PKK'YA BİLGİ Mİ SIZDIRILIYOR?*
Albay üillioğlu"nun oğlu Gökhan üillioğlu, Bölge Komutanlığınca o dönemde PKK aleyhine yapılması düşünülen veya yapılan operasyonlara engel olunduğunu, babasının Bölge Komutanlığından PKK"ya bilgi akışı olduğundan yoğun bir şekilde kuşku duyduğunu ifade ediyor.

Tunceli Jandarma Alay Komutanı ve Bölge Komutan vekili Albay Kazım üillioğlu"nun söyledikleri ve bana gönderdiği belgelere bakıldığında bazı soruların cevap bulması gerekiyor. Tabii ki bunun için de adam gibi bir adli soruşturmanın tekrar yapılması gerekmektedir. Olay yerine giden Tunceli Savcısının Albayın ölümünün bir intihar mı yoksa cinayet mi olduğunu araştırma iktidarı o zamanlar için mümkün değildi. Zaten soruşturmanın sonucuna karar verecek olan da o değildi. Böyle bir şeye tevessül etse JİTEM iktidar alanı içindeki o bölgede mutlaka o da infaz edilirdi.

*İşte tuhaflıklar ve sorular:*

* Askeri Savcı İnayet Taş, takipsizlik kararını tamamen olayın bir intihar olduğuna ikna etmek üzere kaleme almış gibi. Adeta bir psikolog gibi "içine kapanık olup stresini atamadığı, konuları büyütüp strese girdiği…" gibi ancak bir psikiyatristin tespitleri olabilecek cümleler kullanması oldukça tuhaf. Ya da Albay üillioğlu"nun bu şekildeki ruhi yapısı bir uzman hekim kanaatine mi dayanıyor? Askeri Savcı tehdit edildi mi? Baskı altında kaldı mı?

* Albay üillioğlu"nun lojmandaki odasında silahla intihar ettiği belirtildiğine göre ve lojmanı Jandarma Bölge Komutanlığı bahçesinde olduğu halde lojman komşuları, nöbetçiler, muhafız ve şoförü 5 m mesafedeki silah sesini neden duymadı? Albayı öldürenler susturucu mu kullanmıştı? Askeri Savcı lojman sakinlerinin silah sesine alışkın olduğundan dem vurmuş. Ama apartman içinde patlayan silah sesini kimsenin duymadığını da eklemiş.

* Merhum Albayın oğlu Gökhan üillioğlu, babasının Bölge Komutanı İsmail Kuru ile arasının oldukça soğuk ve gergin olduğunu ve bu gerginliğin orada görevli tüm personel tarafından bilindiğini ifade ederken, Askeri Savcının hiç gerek olmadığı halde Albay üillioğlu'nun Tuğg. İsmail Kuru'yu emekli olmaktan vazgeçirmeye çalıştığını anlatması hem gereksiz hem de yoğun bir "olayı intihar şeklinde kapatma-kapatmaya zorlanma" şüphesi doğurmaktadır.

* Albay üillioğlu"nun ölümünden hemen önce 2.2.1994 günü emekli olmak için Diyarbakır Asayiş Kolordu Komutanlığına dilekçe verip emekli olan Jandarma Bölge Komutanı İsmail Kuru, albayın ölümünden sonra hemen yine aynı göreve atandı mı? Soruşturmada 02.02.1994 günü Diyarbakır"dan Bölge Komutanı İsmail Kuru'ya gelen mesajın içeriği konusunda hiçbir şekilde bahsedilmemektedir. Gelen mesajın içeriği neydi ki Bölge Komutanı İsmail Kuru yazıyı okuduğunda fenalaşmıştı ve emeklilik dilekçesini Diyarbakır a göndermişti?

* Albay Kazım üillioğlu'dan 3.2.1994 tarihinde öğlen saatlerine kadar haber alınamayınca, Albayın haber elemanı ve şoförü olan askerlerin kapıyı çalıp bir cevap alamamaları üzerine; kendilerine kıpıyı kırmamaları ve içeriye girmemelinin söylenmesi ve odaya ancak rütbelilerin olduğu bir heyetle girilmesi normal hayat akışına aykırı. Albayın hayatını kaybettiği lojmandaki odasına ilk olarak kimler ve kaç kişi girmişti? Heyetteki rütbeliler kimlerdi?

* Albay üillioğlu'nun lojmandaki odasına ilk giren heyet içinde, albayın bir kat üstünde oturduğu söylenen bir önceki gün görevden alınmış olan Bölge Komutanı İsmail Kuru var mıydı?

* Albayın oğlu Gökhan üillioğlu"nun beyanlarına göre ağzında sigarayla Albayın ölü olduğu odaya diğer kişilerle giren ve “intihar etti deyin” diyen kişi kimdi?

* Yeşil kod Mahmut Yıldırım ile Albay üillioğlu Diyarbakır'da karşılaşmışlardı. Bir olayda Albay üillioğlu Yeşil'i gözaltına almıştı. O yıllarda özellikle Tunceli bölgesinde JİTEM ve Jandarma İstihbarat Gruplarıyla beraber çalışan Yeşil, Tunceli Jandarma Bölge Komutanının odasına sık sık geliyor muydu?

* Otopsi tutanağında Albayın cesedinde sağ kulak 5 cm üstten mermi giriş ve sol kulak 10 cm üstten mermi çıkış deliği belirtilirken Albayın oğlu babasının naaşını tetkik ettiğinde sol kulak üstünde mermi deliği olmadığını, kulak altı enseye doğru olan bölümde bir delik, sağ kulak üstünde bir delik gördüğünü ifade ediyor. Bu çelişkiyi nasıl izah edeceğiz?

* Tunceli'de görevli bir rütbeli askeri personel, Albayın lojmanda intihar ettiği söylenen odanın kapısının üst kısmından mermi çekirdeğini çıkardığını söylüyor. Otopsi raporuna göre Albay ayakta bile intihar etmiş olsa mermi çekirdeği kapının üstüne kadar çıkamaz. Albayın cesedi tekrar mezardan çıkarılıp giriş çıkış deliklerinin kafatasından tetkiki yapılmalı.

* Oğlunun dediğine göre 22 yıldır terörle uğraşan ve dağlarda olan bir albay bu zamana kadar buhrana girmemişken, askeri savcının dediği gibi neden Tunceli'de böyle bir şey yapsındı? Babası inançlı ve hukuka oldukça bağlı bir isimdi.

* Albay üillioğlu"nun odasında bulunan küçük bir not kağıdında “BU TüRKLüğüN VAR OLMA MüCADELESİDİR BİR AN üNCE VE MUTLAKA GENİş VE KAPSAMLI DüşüNMELİYİZ.” yazılıydı. Bunu bir intihar mektubu olarak mı kabul etmeli yoksa Albay üillioğlu"na "operasyon" yapanların yazdırdığı bir mesaj olarak mı? İntihara karar veren ve böyle bir notu yazma imkanı bulan birisi canından çok sevdiği ailesine ufacık bir not bırakmaz mıydı?

* Albay üillioğlu, öldüğü gün lojmandaki odasına gidene kadar 2 telefon görüşmesi yapmıştı. Kimlerle ve ne görüşmüştü? Soruşturmada bu husus aydınlatılmadı ve üzerinde durulmadı.

Tüm bu sorular ve tuhaflıklar, hiçbir surette takipsizlik kararıyla kapatılamaz. Bilakis derin bir soruşturmayı gerektirir.


*Gültekin AVCI* / STRATEJİK BOYUT / 5 Ekim 2010

----------


## bozok

*Emniyette Tuncay Güney skandalı* 

**

*07.10.2010 - 01:12*

*Organize Suçlar şube Müdürlüğünde yaptığı itiraflarla 2001 yılında Ergenekon örgütü hakkında ilk bilgileri veren Tuncay Güney ve suç örgütü bağlantısı olduğu ileri sürülen 14 kişinin kullandığı 29 telefon için dinleme kararı alındığı ortaya çıktı. Ancak 2001 yılında DGM savcılığının izniyle başlatılan projeli çalışmanın sonucu yapılan dinlemeler 9 yıl sonra bulunamadı.* 

*İhsan DEMİR - GAZETEPORT*

*İSTANBUL /* Resmi evrakta sahtecilik suçundan gözaltına alındığı İstanbul Organize Suçlar şubesinde yaptığı itiraflarla Ergenekon örgütü hakkında ilk bilgileri veren Tuncay Güney ve arkadaşları hakkında o tarihte projeli çalışma izni alındığı, Tuncay Güney ve bağlantılı olduğu ileri sürülen kişilerle ilgili hiç bir dinleme çalışması yapılmadığı 9 yıl sonra ortaya çıktı.

*HABERİN BELGELERİ İüİN LİNKİ TIKLAYINIZ*

Tuncay Güney'in yaptığı itiraflara rağmen, soruşturmayı kapattığı iddia edilen dönemin Organize Suçlar şube Müdürü ve Ergenekon sanığı Adil Serdar Saçan'ın Güney ve arkadaşları hakkında projeli çalışma izni aldığı ortaya çıktı. Ancak 15 Mart 2001 tarihinde, dönemin Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin'in görevlendirdiği Muzaffer Yalçın'ın verdiği izinle başlatılan projeli çalışma kapsamında suç örgütünün elemanı olduğu ileri sürülen 14 kişinin kullandığı 29 cep ve sabit telefon hakkında mahkeme kararıyla dinleme kararı çıkartıldığı öğrenildi. üıkartılan projeli çalışma izni İstihbarat şubesine gönderildi. Ancak İstanbul İstihbarat şubesinin projeli çalışma talimatını yerine getirmediği, dinleme ve çalışma yapılmadığı için de herhangi bir delile ulaşılamadığı, herhangi bir delile ulaşılamayınca da savcılığın soruşturmayı kapattığı anlaşıldı. 

*GüNEY VE ARKADAşLARI HAKKINDA OPERASYON üALIşMASI BAşLATILDI*
Ancak Saçan'ın talebi üzerine İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğünden 8 yıl sonra istediği projeli çalışma belgelerinin de ortadan kaybolduğu ortaya çıktı. 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde sanık olarak yargılanan dönemin Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürü Adil Serdar Saçan'ın talebi üzerine 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğünden, 15 Mart 2001 tarihinde Tuncay Güney ve arkadaşları hakkında, dönemin Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin'in bu çalışma için görevlendirdiği Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi savcısı Muzaffer Yalçın'ın izni ve sorumluluğunda yürütülen ön soruşturmanın bilgi ve belgeleri istendi. İstanbul Emniyet müdürlüğünden 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine 15 Mart 2010 tarihinde Organize Suçlarla şube Müdürü Hüseyin Işıldak ve İstihbarat şubesinden sorumlu Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısı Ali Fuat Yılmazer imzası ile gönderilen cevabi yazılarda, mahkemenin sorduğu sayı ve numarada Tuncay Güney ile ilgili herhangi bir bilgi ve belge bulunamadığı yanıtı verildi.

*EMNİYETTE KAYIT BULUNAMADI*
Tuncay Güney'in 1 Mart 2001 tarihinde İstanbul Organize Suçlarla şube Müdürlüğünde verdiği ifade üzerine, Adil Serdar Saçan'ın teklifi, ile dönemin İstanbul Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi Başsavcısı ve Aykut Cengiz Engin'in görevlendirdiği Muzaffer Yalçın'ın talimatı ile başlatılan projeli çalışma kapsamında, aralarında Tuncay Güney'in de bulunduğu 14 sanığın kullandığı 29 cep ve sabit telefonun dinlenme izni olmasına rağmen yapılan çalışmalarla ilgili herhangi bir belge bulunamadığı mahkemeye gönderilen cevabi yazılarla ortaya çıktı.

...

----------


## bozok

*'Bu dava sizin üzerinize çökecek!'*



*Cem TURSUN / DHA* 

*Balbay: 'Silivri Hapishanesinin kapıları demirse biz de çeliğiz, yıkılmayacağız. üabalarınız boşa çıkacak. Bizler bu acılarla yoğrulup daha da güçlü çıkacağız. Burada başımız dik, adalet istiyoruz.'*

İkinci "Ergenekon" davasında sanık ve
avukatlarının talepleri alınıyor.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, tutuklu sanık Hamza
Demir’in avukatı Celal ülgen’in savunmasını tamamlamasının ardından sanıkların taleplerinin alınmasına geçildi.

Burada konuşan tutuklu sanık emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur, terör örgütü
elebaşı Abdullah ücalan’ı sorgulayan ekipte yer aldığını hatırlatarak, İmralı’da yapılan duruşmalara da bizzat katıldığını söyledi.

Oradaki yargılamalarda, usul ve esas hakkında tek bir ihmal bile
yapılmadığını belirten Uğur, mahkeme tarafından sorulan sorulardan bazı örnekler vererek, soruların somut ve yasal delillere dayandırıldığını anlattı.

Uğur, İmralı’da yargılama yapan heyet ile kalmalarına rağmen bir gün bile
birlikte yemek yemediklerini ifade ederek, devletin terörle mücadele konusunda verdiği resmi görev dolayısıyla uzman olduğu için ücalan’ı sorgulayan ekipte yer aldığını kaydetti.

Bugün ücalan ile görüşmeler yapıldığını dile getiren Uğur, "Doğu ve
Güneydoğudaki Kürt kardeşlerimizin temsilcisi PKK ve ücalan değildir. ülke
bölünmek üzere. Bugün yapılan, Güneydoğu ve Doğudaki Kürt kökenli
vatandaşlarımızı PKK terör örgütünün kucağına atmaktır. Bugün yapılanlar ihanet ile eş değerdir. AK Parti, CHP, MHP içindeki vatansever vicdan sahibi insanlara sesleniyorum. Bu oyunu, bu tezgahı bozunuz" dedi.

*-MUSTAFA BALBAY-*

Cumhuriyet gazetesi yazarı Mustafa Balbay da tutuklu sanık Hamza Demir’e,
çapraz sorgusu sırasında üye hakimler Hasan Hüseyin üzese ve Sedat Sami
Haşıloğlu’nun yönelttiği soruların yargılamanın niteliğini ortaya koyduğunu
söyledi.

"Bu mahkeme salonunda delil aranıyor. Prof. Dr. Faruk Erem’in ’Suçluyu
kazıyın altından insan çıkar’ diyor. Siz ’İnsanı kazıyın altından suç çıkar’
diyorsunuz. Bu anlayış Orta üağ yargıçlarına yakışır" diyen Balbay, mahkeme
heyetinin yargılamada "Acaba yeni bir delil çıkar mı?" diye araştırma yaptığını kaydetti.

Balbay, "Bu dava çökmüştür. Bunu kabul edip gereğini yapmazsanız bu dava
sizin üzerinize çökecek. Artık bizler değil, kamuoyunda sizler
yargılanıyorsunuz" diye konuştu.

Türkiye Gazeteciler Cemiyeti Basın Senatosu Başkanı Nail Güreli’nin özel
yetkili mahkemelere ilişkin açıklamasına değinen Balbay, artık mahkemenin
tartışma konusu olduğunu ifade etti.

Mahkemenin var gücüyle yaratmaya çalıştığı örgütün olmadığını ifade eden
Balbay, "Sayın üzese aradığınız gerçek yok" dedi.

*-GAZETECİ, MESLEğİ NEDENİYLE HAPSE GİRMEMELİ-*

Varlığı kanıtlanamamış bir örgütün tutuklusu olarak yargılandığını dile
getiren Mustafa Balbay, "Hani 2000’li yıllar felaketti. Olmadı, 90’lı yıllar
aranıyor. Yakında arkeologlar isteyeceksiniz, antik kazı yaptıracaksınız,
Hamurabi’nin atladığı bir yasa var mı diye" şeklinde konuştu.

Tarihin, bu tür zorlama davalarda yargılayanları mahkum ettiğini belirten
Balbay, 2. Abdülhamit dönemindeki Yıldız Mahkemeleri hakkında yazar Adnan Adıvar’ın "Yıldız davası, bir cinayet davası değildir, cinayeti işleyen Yıldız mahkemesidir" diye yazdığını anlatarak, "Bu mahkeme de böyle konuşulacak. İddia makamı sürekli dosyalar katarak davayı içinden çıkılmaz hale getiriyor. Aranan bir gerçek varsa, onun da kaybolmasına neden olmaktadır" dedi.

Bugünlerde gazetecilerin yaptıkları haberlerden dolayı yargılanmalarına
ilişkin bir tartışma başladığını dile getiren Balbay, hiçbir gazetecinin mesleği
nedeniyle hapse girmemesi gerektiğini söyledi.

Gazetecilik faaliyetlerinden dolayı tutuklu olarak yargılandığını
belirten Balbay, "Aziz Nesin’lik bir tablo. Biz Ergenekon davasından tutukluyuz.

Ergenekon haberleri yapan gazeteciler de tutuklanma tehdidiyle yargılanıyorlar.

Ben de ’Gazeteciler hapse girmesin’ diyorum, ama hapiste olan da orada kalsın diye düşünülmemeli. Adalet zemini kaymış, bu zemini oturtacak olan sizlersiniz" şeklinde konuştu.

*-7 MEVSİMİ DOLDURDUK-*

Bursa’da bir trafik kazasında 5 kişinin ölümüne neden olan sürücünün, 10
ayda tahliye olduğuna dikkat çeken Balbay, "5 kişinin ölümüne neden olan o
kişinin cezaevinden çıkınca suç işleme tehlikesi yok mu? Biz ondan daha mı
tehlikeliyiz?" dedi.

"Burada 7 mevsimi doldurduk" diyen Balbay, mahkeme heyetine hitaben,
"Silivri Hapishanesinin kapıları demirse biz de çeliğiz, yıkılmayacağız.
üabalarınız boşa çıkacak. Bizler bu acılarla yoğrulup daha da güçlü çıkacağız.
Burada başımız dik, adalet istiyoruz. Sayın Başkan, sizin atacağınız adımlar bizi değil, sizi, yargıyı kurtaracak" dedi.

Tutuklu sanık Tuncay üzkan da 1980 yılından sonraki bütün
cumhurbaşkanları, kuvvet komutanları ve bakanları tanıdığını belirterek, bunun CHP’yi ele geçirmeye çalışmak olarak algılanamayacağını ifade etti. üzkan, son nefesine kadar adına sürülmüş lekeyi temizlemeye çalışacağını dile getirdi.

Hükümet tarafından karşıt düşünen kişilerin ortadan kaldırılmaya
çalışıldığını ileri süren üzkan, "Benim gibi bir karşıtı ortadan kaldırırsanız,
karşınıza nasıl bir karşıt çıkacağını bilemezsiniz" dedi.

Kendisine yakışan suçlamanın Susurluk belgesini açıklamak olduğunu, ancak haberinin üzerinden kitap yazanların ise suçsuz olduğunu kaydetti.

Duruşma, taleplerin alınmasıyla devam ediyor.

Bu arada, Türkiye Gazeteciler Cemiyeti Basın Senatosu Başkanı Nail Güreli
ve eski CHP Genel Başkanı gazeteci yazar Altan üymen, basın mensuplarının
bulunduğu bölümde oturarak, duruşmayı izledi. CHP milletvekilleri şahin Mengü ve Hulusi Güven de avukatların bulunduğu yerden duruşmayı takip etti.


07.10.2010 16:29 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'El bombalarını aldım' dediği evi 2 saat aradı bulamadı* 


*Osman Yıldırım keşfe değil İstanbul turuna çıktı! ‘Eliyle koyduğu’ evi bulamadı* 

Danıştay saldırısının sanığı Osman Yıldırım, “Cumhuriyet gazetesine atılan bombaları Ataşehir’de bir evde Veli Küçük ve Muzaffer Tekin’den aldık” ifadesiyle olay yaratmıştı. Yıldırım’a dün o evi göstermesi için keşif yaptırıldı. Ancak daha önce mahkemede, “O evi elimle koymuş gibi bulurum’ diyen Yıldırım, dün polislerle birlikte 2.5 saat, 60 kilometre gezmesine rağmen adresi bulamadı! Bahanesi ise, “Arabayı ben kullansam bulurdum, direksiyonda polis olduğu için kafam karıştı” oldu



Danıştay saldırısı ve Cumhuriyet gazetesine yönelik üç el bombalı saldırının faili, Ergenekon davasının da gizli tanığı olan Osman Yıldırım, bombaları aldığını iddia ettiği Ataşehir’deki evi dün tüm aramalarına rağmen bulamadı. Duruşmalarda İstanbul Ataşehir’de bir evde Ergenekon sanıkları emekli yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin ve emekli tuğgeneral Veli Küçük ile toplantı yaptıklarını, yine Ataşehir’deki başka bir evde ise bu iki şahıstan Cumhuriyet gazetesine atılmak üzere 3 el bombası aldığını defalarca iddia etmişti. Yıldırım’ın bu ısrarı ve ‘İsterseniz evi elimle koymuş gibi bulurum” sözleri üzerine geçen hafta görülen Birinci Ergenekon davasında Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, toplantı yapıldığı ve el bombalarının verildiği iddia edilen Ataşehir’deki iki evde keşif yapılmasını istedi. 



*15 araçla keşfe çıktı*

Talebin ardından dün sabah saatlerinde tutuklu bulunduğu Silivri Cezaevi’nden çıkarılan Osman Yıldırım, keşif için Ataşehir’e getirildi. Yıldırım, iki cezaevi aracı ve korumalar eşliğinde ilk önce Ataşehir Emniyet Müdürlüğü’ne getirildi, ardından da geniş güvenlik önlemleri altında emniyet müdürlüğüne götürüldü. Saat 12.00 sıralarında ise buradan Ataşehir Meydan’a götürülen Yıldırım, mahkeme hakimlerinden Hüsnü üalmuk ile İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Nihat Taşkın’ın da bulunduğu sivil bir minibüse nakledildi. Daha sonra da cezaevi, jandarma, üevik Kuvvet ve terörle mücadeleye ait yaklaşık 15 araçlık bir konvoy eşliğinde keşfin yapılacağı yere doğru hareket edildi. Yıldırım’ın bombaları aldığını iddia ettiği Yeni üamlıca Mahallesi’ndeki Pınar Sitesi’ndeki eve götürülmesi bekleniyordu. Ancak, sivil polisler yolda gazetecilerin önünü keserek takibi engelledi. Yıldırım’ın içinde bulunduğu minibüs de gözden kayboldu. 



*Yeniden keşif istedi*

Gazetecileri atlatan keşif heyeti, Ataşehir’de, Yeni üamlıca, Acarlar ve Küçükbakkalköy mahallelerinde adres aradı. Yıldırım’ın gezdikleri mahallelerde bombaları teslim ettiği yeri bir türlü bulamaması üzerine saat 14.15 sıralarında keşfe son verildi. Salih Sevgican Polis Merkezi önünde aramalara son veren heyet, tutanak hazırladıktan Ataşehir’den ayrıldı. Saatlerce dolaşmasına rağmen evleri bulamayan Yıldırım ise “Aracı ben kullanmadığım için evin yerini hatırlayamadığım dediği öğrenilirken, avukatı Murat Eken ise, “Aradan bayağı bir zaman geçmiş. Yeni yapılaşma ve trafik değişikliği sözkonusu. Bundan dolayı çevreyi bilen siteleri tanıyan bir bilirkişi ve telefon sinyal bilgileri değerlerdirilerek yeniden keşif yapılmasını talep ediyoruz” dedi.



*Polis evi bulmuştu!*

Osman Yıldırım’ın iddiası, daha önce de gündeme gelmişti. Mahkeme 11 şubat 2010 tarihli kararı üzerine 25 Mart 2010 tarihinde polis keşif yaptı. Yıldırım’ın evin Ataşehir Migros’un 500 metre uzağında bir site içerisinde olduğunu söylemesiyle birlikte polis kısa sürede evi tespit etti. Osman Yıldırım, Veli Küçük, Muzaffer Tekin, Alparslan Aslan’ın aralarında olduğu sanıkların fotoğraflarını çevredeki esnafa ve sitenin kapıcısına gösterdi. Tanıklar kendilerine gösterilen fotoğraflardan Veli Küçük ve Zekeriya üztürk’ü teşhis etti. 

*Osman Yıldırım keşif turuna çıktı*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*


07.10.2010 17:16 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Savcı üz beni tehdit etti'*

**

*İkinci Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Hamza Demir'den şok iddia*

EMEKLİ orgeneraller Hurşit Tolon ve şener Eruygur’un da aralarında olduğu 33’ü tutuklu 108 sanığın yargılandığı 2’nci Ergenekon davasında savunmasını yapan Hamza Demir, 25 aydır varolmayan bir örgüte üye olduğu iddiasıyla cezaevinde kaldığını belirterek, “Beni bu örgüte ne zaman, kim üye yaptıysa söyleyin bir teşekkür edeyim” dedi.

*‘Ergenekon şeker bile göndermedi’* 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki duruşmada savunmasını yapan Mersin ülkü Ocakları eski İl Başkanı Hamza Demir, iddianamede dost yardımlaşmalarının dahi terör örgütü ilişkisi olarak değerlendirildiğini belirterek şunları söyledi: “Koca terör örgütünün savcıdan başka şahidi yok mu? 25 aydır, cezaevinde kendi kendime soruyorum... Böyle bir örgüt yok. Aradım, bulamadım. Savcılar olmayan bir örgütü var etmeye çalışıyor. Boynuzlu koyun, kulaklı tavuk olmadığı gibi, böyle bir örgüt de yok. 25 aydır örgüt adına şeker gönderen de olmadı.”

*‘Savcı üz, beni tehdit etti!’*

Artık ’adalet’ deyince Silivri’yi hatırlayacağını ifade eden Demir, savcılık ifadesinin avukat huzurunda alınmadığını belirtti ve, “Tutuklandıktan sonra Savcı Zekeriya üz beni tekrar çağırdı. İfademi imzalamamı istedi. Avukatsız alındığını, ne yazıldığını bilmediğimi söyledim. ‘Oğlunu da tutuklatma, imzanı at’ diye beni tehdit etti. Evladıma da birşey yapılacak korkusuyla imzaladım” dedi. 


04.10.2010 19:11 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'ümraniye'de 3 tahliye kararı*

 

İkinci ümraniye davası kapsamında 22 aydır tutuklu bulunan eski Türk Metal Sendikası Başkanı Mustafa üzbek, özel harekatçı Ayhan Atabek ve Fahri Kepek için dün tahliye kararı çıktı.

*üzbek, Atabek* 
*ve Kepek’e tahliye*
İkinci ümraniye davasının dünkü duruşmasında eski Türk Metal Sendikası Başkanı Mustafa üzbek, özel harekat polisi Ayhan Atabek ve Fahri Kepek’in tahliyesine karar verildi. Duruşmada, sanık ve avukatların taleplerine ilişkin alınan ara kararlar, üye Hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu tarafından açıklandı. Haşıloğlu, yaklaşık 22 aydır tutuklu bulunan üzbek, Atabek ve Kepek’in dosya kapsamı, delil durumu, suç vasfının değişme ihtimali ve tutuklu kalınan süre dikkate alınarak tahliyelerine karar verildiğini söyledi. Tahliye edilen 3 kişi hakkında yurt dışına çıkış yasağı konulurken 30 sanığın tahliye talepleri ise reddedildi. Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün’ün, Mustafa Balbay ve Tuncay üzkan’ın da aralarında bulunduğu 25 tutuklu sanığın tahliye edilmeleri yönünde oy kullandığı görüldü. Duruşma 1 Kasım’a ertelenirken, tutuklu sanık Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu’nun da duruşma günü tedavi gördüğü hastaneden gerekli tıbbi önlemler alınmak suretiyle sevki konusunda savcılığa yazı yazılması da karara bağladı.

07/10/2010 - 22:18:49 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*Haberal'a beyaz çizgi 


09.10.2010 - 00:36

**Ergenekon davasından tutuklu bulunan Prof. Haberal’ın kaldığı hastane odasının kapısına “Beyaz çizgi’’ çekildi. Haberal’ın bu çizgiyi aşmaması ve koridora çıkmaması istendi. Haberal ‘’üizgi beyaz ama, benim için kırmızı’’ dedi.*

*Yusuf SAHİCİ* 

*ANKARA-* Ergenekon davası kapsamında tutuklu bulunan Başkent üniversitesi Kurucu Rektörü Prof Mehmet Haberal’a tedavisinin sürdüğü hastane odasının kapısına “Beyaz çizgi’’ çekildi. 17 aydır tutuklu bulunan Haberal’ın bu çizgiyi aşmaması ve koridora çıkmaması istendi.

Haberal’ı ziyaret eden CHP milletvekilleri, ilginç bir uygulama ile karşılaştı. GAZETEPORT’un edindiği bilgiye göre, Haberal İstanbul Haseki Eğitim ve Araştırma Hastanesi Kardiyoloji Bölümü’nde yaklaşık 3 metrekarelik bir odada tedavi görüyor. Hastane odasının girişinde jandarma erleri nöbet tutuyor. 

*‘’BENİM İüİN KIRMIZI üİZGİ’’*
Odanın çıkış kapısının önüne de beyaz renkli kalın bir çizgi çekildi. Haberal bu çizgiyi geçmek isterse, jandarma tarafından engelleniyor. CHP’li milletvekillerine ‘’Bu çizgi beyaz ama, benim için kırmızı çizgi’’ diyen Haberal’ın şunları söylediği öğrenildi:

‘’Bu çizgiyi bir adım bile aşamam. Cezaevinde olanlar belki de benden daha şanslı. Orada en azından üç kişi bir arada kalıyor ve sohbet bile edebiliyor. Ya da volta atıp, havalandırmaya çıkabiliyor. Benim böyle bir şansım bile yok. Dört duvar arasında tek başınayım’’

*HAKİMLERE DAVA YAğMURU* 
Haberal’ı ziyaret eden CHP İzmir milletvekili Ahmet Ersin, Haberal’ın Amerikan Cerrahlar Birliği’ne ilk kez bir Türk bilim adamının üye olarak kabul edilmesiyle ilgili ödülü de alamayacağını belirterek şunları söyledi:

‘’Kaçma ve delilleri karartma imkanı yok. Neyle suçlandığını bilmiyor. En kısa zamanda özgürlüğüne kavuşmalı. Adaletin tecelli edeceğine inanıyor. Kendisini haksız yere tahliye etmediği gerekçesiyle, yargıçlardan tazminat kazandı. Ama o yargıçlar davalara bakmaya dosyaları değerlendirmeye devam ediyor. Herhangi bir davada yargıcın sanığa kaşlarını çatması bile, reddi hakim talebini getirir. Oysa, Haberal’ın mahkum ettirdiği hakimler, hala o davalara bakıyor. Hakimlerin davadan çekilmesi lazım. Bunu bilen Haberal da her duruşmanın ardından, bu hakimlere tazminat davası açıyor.’’ 

*(GAZETEPORT)*

----------


## bozok

*Bitlis'in 7 Subayının Sır ülümleri*



(*Açık İstihbarat :* Taraf' her zamanki gibi Eşref Bitlis'in öldürülmesini _"Devletin Kürt Politikasına karşı çıktı"_ hapı altında verirken, sözkonusu Devlet'in ABD devleti olduğunu perdeliyor. Devletin politikalarına karşı çıkan bir şahsın Jandarma Genel Komutanlığına yükselme ihtimali yüksek olamayacağına göre, *Eşref Bitlis'in temsil ettiği "Devlet" ile onu öldüren "Devlet" farklı devletlerdir.* Biri Taraf'ın beslendiği, Türk Devleti içinde de işbirlikçileri olan AB-D Devleti *(kod adıyla Gladio)* , diğeri Eşref Bitlis'i yetiştiren Türk Devleti'dir. Aşağıdaki haber Taraf'ın doğru olayları yanlış aktörlere yöneltme konusunda, *Gladio'nun propagandacısı* olarak değerini bir kez daha kanıtlamaktadır)

-------------- Taraf'ın Eşref Bitlis Haberi (02 Ekim 2010) -------------------------------------


Resmi tutanaklara "intihar" olarak geçen Tunceli İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Kazım üillioğlu'nun ölümünü şüpheli gösteren otopsi raporu ve soruşturma dosyasının Taraf'ta yayımlanmasının ardından 1991-1995 yılları arasında işlenen suikastları yeniden gündeme getirdi.

şüpheli bir uçak kazasında yaşamını yitiren Jandarma Genel Komutanı Eşref Bitlis'in ekibinde yer alan yedi üst rütbeli subay uğradığı saldırılar sonucu hayatını kaybetti. üldürülen subayların ortak özelliği ise Kürt sorunu konusunda devletten farklı düşünmeleriydi.

*Sayın suikastında derin devlet izi*
Jandarma Korgeneral Hulusi Sayın, devletin Kürt politikasını sert bir şekilde eleştiren komutanların başında geliyordu. Sayın, 30 Ocak 1991 yılında kurşun yağmuruna tutularak öldürüldü. Suikastı Dev-Sol üstlendi. Ancak, saldırının devlet içindeki derin yapıların gerçekleştirdiği hep dile getirildi.
Sabah Gazetesi yazarı Mahmut üvür'e konuşan uyuşturucu kaçakçısı Hüseyin Baybaşin, Mehmet Ağar'a "Kürt sorununu çözelim" diyen Korgeneral Hulusi Sayın'ın birkaç gün sonra öldürüldüğünü söylemişti. Baybaşin şunları iddia etmişti:

_"Korgeneral Hulusi Sayın'la, Diyarbakırlılar Yardımlaşma Dayanışma Derneği'nin Başkanı Nedim üzer Bey ve Mehmet Ağar ile birlikte Beyti'de yemek yemiştik. Hulusi Paşa orada bizzat, 'Kürt sorunu Türkiye'yi bitirir, bu sorunu kendi içimizde çözmenin yolunu bulmamız lazım. İnsanlari öldürerek, korucularla çatıştırarak bitiremeyiz. Bunları bizim çözmemiz gerekir' diyordu. Mehmet Ağar bunları buz gibi dinledi, hiçbir cevap da vermedi."_ 

Baybaşin, Sayın suikastini Dev-Sol örgütünün üstlenmesini ise şöyle yorumlamıştı:

_"Sol örgütün Hulusi Paşa ile ne işi var. Her zaman devlet içindeki çeteler birilerini katlederken bir örgüt adı verirler. Onlar da üstlenir."_ 

*Selen görevinden alınmak istenmişti*
Jandarma Korgeneral İsmail Selen, PKK'yla mücadele konusunda dönemin yöneticileriyle ters düştü. Görevinden alınmak istendi. Emekli olduktan sonra 23 Mayıs 1991'de taranarak öldürüldü. Aynı gün Adana Jandarma Bölge Komutanı Temel Cingöz de suikasta uğradı. İsmail Selen, şüpheli bir şekilde ölen Albay Kazım üillioğlu'nun yakın arkadaşıydı.

*Bitlis dosyası 17 yıl sonra açılıyor*
Jandarma Genel Komutanı Orgeneral Eşref Bitlis 17 şubat 1993 yılında şaibeli bir uçak kazasında yaşamını yitirdi.

Ergenekon davasında Eşref Bitlis'in Cem Erseverin PKK'ya silah satışından haberdar olduğu için öldürüldüğü gündeme geldi. Ergenekon sanığı JİTEM kurucusu Arif Doğan'ın, Bitlis'i JİTEM'in öldürdüğünü itiraf etmesinin ardından Ankara Cumhuriyet Savcılığı tarafından 17 yıl sonra soruşturma başlatıldı.

Aydın'ı Kanas'la vurdular. Eşref Bitlis'in emrinde çalışan Diyarbakır Jandarma Bölge Komutanı Bahtiyar Aydın da Kürt sorununun şiddetle sona ermeyeceğini, bölge halkının kazanılması gerektiğini dile getiren subaylardandı. 22 Ekim 1993 yılında Diyarbakır Lice'de hala açıklanamayan bir suikasta kurban gitti. Cinayet silahı Kanas ise ortadan kayboldu.

*Ersever'e tek kurşun*
JİTEM'in kurucularından Binbaşı Cem Ersever, 4 Nisan 1993'te Ankara'da ölü bulundu. Ersever, Diyarbakır JİTEM'in başındaki isimdi. Kürt sorunu ve PKK ile mücadelede devlet politikasına aykırı fikirler ortaya atmaya başlayınca hayatından oldu. Ersever'in başında tek kurşun vardı, elleri ise bağlanmıştı.

üillioğlu iki defa ölümden dönmüştü Tunceli İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı 3 şubat 1994'te lojmandaki evinde başına tek kurşun sıkılmış olarak ölü bulundu. Albay üillioğlu, Eşref Bitlis'in yaşamını yitirdiği kazada uçağa binecekler listesinde yer alıyordu.

Ancak üillioğlu, Bitlis'i karşılamak için iki gün önce Diyarbakır'a gidince ölümden kurtuldu. üillioğlu, aynı yıl Tunceli Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı'na ait helikopterde olması gerekirken son anda adı açıklanmayan başka bir görevinden dolayı helikoptere binmedi. üillioğlu'nun binmediği helikopter de düşmüş biri yardımcısı olmak üzere üç subay hayatını kaybetmişti. 

üillioğlu'nun ölümü kayıtlara "intihar" olarak geçti. Ancak ailesi buna hiçbir zaman inanmadı. Daha önceki suikast girişimleri, otopsi raporundaki çelişkiler, iyi organize edilmiş "rastlantılar" aileyi hep kuşkuda bıraktı.

*Albay üzden iki korumasıyla öldürüldü*
Eşref Bitlis'in ekibinde yer alan başka bir isim ise Albay Rıdvan üzden'di. Mardin'de görev yaptığı sırada JİTEM'in PKK ile koordineli yürüttüğü kaçakçılık ve uyuşturucu ticaretini ortaya çıkardı. İki koruması ile 12 Ağustos 1995'te öldürüldü. Albay üzden dosyası da Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında yeniden raftan indirildi.


*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 5 Ekim 2010

----------


## bozok

*Tahliye Getiren Kelime : üşüyorum*



İkinci Ergenekon davasının 7 Ekim 2010 Perşembe günü yapılan son duruşmasına, 70 yaşındaki Mustafa üzbek'in tahliyesi damga vurdu.

Türk Metal Sendikası Başkanı üzbek, tam 21 ay önce, kendisinin ve avukatlarının halen anlamadığı bir sebeple tutuklandı. Ergenekon iddianamelerini hazırlayan savcılar ile sanıkların aylar süren savunmalarını önlerindeki bilgisayarla oynayarak _"dinleyen"_ hakimlerin de bu uzun tutukluluğun dayanaklarını _"anladıkları"_ bir hayli şüpheliydi.

Ama onlar, Mustafa üzbek'in 21 aydır her hafta tekrarladığı tahliye talebini "kuvvetli suç şüphesi" gerekçesiyle geri çevirdiler. *Dün itibarıyla o "kuvvetli suç şüphesi"nasıl olduysa ortadan kalktı ve Mustafa üzbek, yaklaşık üç yıldır tutuklu olan diğer iki sanıkla birlikte serbest bırakıldı.*

Yani, 30 Eylül 2010 tarihli duruşmada Mustafa üzbek'in tahliye talebini "kuvvetli suç şüphesi" gerekçesiyle geri çeviren hakimler, 7 gün sonra-üzbek ve avukatları ek bir delil sunmadığı halde- ortadan kalktığına hükmettiler...

"Kuvvetli suç şüphesinin" 21 ayın sonunda aniden, birden bire, yeni bir gelişme olmaksızın nasıl ortadan kalkabildiğini gözlerinizle görmek ve *dünyanın en saygın üniversitelerinde bile alamayacağınız bir hukuk tahsili yapmak istiyorsanız, ömrünüzde bir kez Silivri'ye gidip Ergenekon duruşmalarını izleyin.* 

Biz davanın tutuksuz sanığı olduğumuz için arada bir de olsa mecburen gidiyoruz.

7 Ekim günü de üsküdar-Mecidiyeköy-Avcılar-Silivri- Cezaevi kampüsü hattını izleyen bir otobüs, metrobüs ve dolmuş yolculuğuyla duruşmanın yapıldığı salona gittik. üç yıldır artık yakından bildiğimiz o amansız Silivri kışı yüzünü göstermeye başlamıştı. Soğuk ve sert bir rüzgar, iri yağmur damlaları, bozbulanık bir deniz ve uğultulu ovaların ortasında gri -ıssız cezaevi binaları...

Davayı uzun süredir izleyen birinin ilk dikkatini çekecek olan şey, duruşmaların değişmeye başlayan yüzü. Artık daha az insan geliyor. Basının davaya baştan beri mesafeli olan ilgisi, "maslahatgüzarlık seviyesine" inmiş. Duruşmaları izlemekle görevlendirilen ve iki yıldır artık kendileri de tutuklu haline gelmiş olan muhabirler, duruşma salonundan çok gazeteciler için ayrılan odada vakit geçiriyorlar. Haklılar da çünkü yazdıkları uzun haberler gazete ve televizyonlarda çoğu zaman bir satırlık yer bulamıyor.

*Duruşmaların avukat profili de bir hayli değişmiş.* İlk duruşmalarda heyetle ateşli usÃ»l tartışmalarına girişen avukatlar gitmiş, yerlerine savunmaya ayrılan sıralarda sakince oturan ve önlerindeki bilgisayarlardan bir şeyler okuyan cübbeli insanlar gelmiş. Konuşma sırası avukatlara geldiğinde usulen bazı konuşmalar yapıp standart tahliye taleplerinde bulunuyorlar.

Büyük bir hukuk enkazının altında üç yıldır adalet arayan, iğneyle kuyu kazan,_ "ispat yükümlülüğü iddia sahibine aittir"_ ilkesini tersine çevirip isnat olunan suçları işlemediklerin defalarca kanıtlayan sanıklarda ise önemli değişimler vardı. Tutuklular da, yakınları da daha çökmüş görünüyorlardı. Yorgunlardı. Onurlarını büyük bir dirençle ayakta tutuyorlardı ama enerji azalması vardı ve kaderci yaklaşımlar baş gösteriyordu.

*Değişmeyen tek şey, iddia makamı ve mahkeme heyetinin yüz ifadeleriydi.* Başkan Köksal şengün, 24 aydır yaptığı gibi sağ elinin işaret parmağını gözlüğü ile burnu arasına yerleştirdi ve anlatılanları büyük bir dikkatle dinliyormuş gibi yaptı.

üye Hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu, önündeki bilgisayarda sanıklar aleyhine yüzlerce delil bulmaya, lehlerine ise bir tek delil bile bulamamaya devam etti. İki yıldır yaptığı gibi sanıklarla bir kez bile göz göze gelmedi.

Sanıklar tarafından en çok eleştirilen fakat en çok da hoşgörülen üye Hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese baktı. Evet, sadece baktı..Gri saçları usta bir berber eliyle traş edilmişti ve yüzüyle saçları nedense aynı renkmiş gibi görünüyordu...

Taleplere geçildi...

Tutuklu sanık Hasan Attila Uğur,

_"Terörist ücalan İmralı'da yargılanırken, biz de orada aylarca görev yaptık. Mahkeme heyeti ve savcılar, bir gün olsun bizimle çay içmediler, birlikte yemek yemediler. Onlar tarafsızlıklarını korudular. Asla uyduruk delillere, dedikodulara tevessül etmediler"_ 

dedi.

*Ve Attila Uğur, ücalan'ı yargılayan mahkemenin başkanı Turgut Okyay'ın teröriste sorduğu soru ile Ergenekon yargılamaları sırasında kendisine sorulan soruları karşılaştırdı:*

Okyay'ın ücalan'a sorusu:

_"1999 yılında, (kesin tarih belirterek) elebaşısı olduğunuz örgütün uzun menzili telsizinde roj kod adını kullanan ve örgütünüz mensuplarının başında bulunan kişiye 'tavuğuna kadar yok edin' dediğiniz; bu talimattan 2 gün sonra Siirt Pervari'de 14 vatandaşımızın katledildiği tespit edilmiştir. Açıklama yapar mısınız?"_

Ergenekon Hakimi Hasan Hüseyin üzese'nin Attila Uğur'a sorusu:

_"Abdullah ücalan'ı sorgulamadan önce Genelkurmay ve Jandarma arşivlerini incelediniz mi?..."_

*(*_İnanmayacaksınız ama_ _üzese, bir başka duruşmada da_ _Cumhuriyet gazetesini bombalayan sanığa_ *"İkinci bombayı attığınızda birincisini atmış mıydınız?"* _şeklinde bir soru sormuştu_*!..)*

Attila Uğur devam ediyor:

_"İmralı'daki yargılama 31 Mayıs 1999'da başladı. Teröristbaşı, 29 Haziran 1999'da Ankara 2 Numaralı Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi tarafından idama mahkum edildi. Karar, 25 Kasım 1999'da Yargıtay tarafından onaylandı._

_Duruşmalara yabancı basın yoğun ilgi gösterdi. Bir ay boyunca canlı yayınlar yapıldı. Beklenti, Türk yargısının bir açık vermesi ve yargı meşruiyetinin tartışmalı hale gelmesiydi. Bugün 'barış güvercini' denilen Aysel Tuğluk ve Hasip Kaplan, ücalan'ın avukatıydılar ve teröriste günlerce 'Sayın Başkan, duruşmada kimlik bildiriminde bulunmayın. Bulunmazsanız yargılama başlayamaz. Sadece, 'Ben bu mahkemeyi tanımıyorum. Uluslararası bir komplo ile buraya getirildim' deyin şeklinde telkinde bulundular._ 

_31 Mayıs 1999 günü ücalan kalktı ve 'Ben Abdullah ücalan, 1949 Halfeti doğumluyum' dedikten sonra şehit ailelerinin oturduğu sıralara dönerek 'acınızı paylaşıyorum' dedi. Bu beyan üzerine Hasip Kaplan hırsla salonu terk etti._ 

_Bu nasıl sağlandı? Bugünkü yetkililer, 'ücalan ile 11 yıldır görüşülüyor, yeni bir şey değil' diyorlar. Doğrudur, ücalan ile 11 yıl önce de görüşülüyordu ama sonucunda bu oluyordu. Teröristbaşı 'acınızı paylaşıyorum' dedikten sonra cezaevlerindeki kendini yakma eylemleri bıçakla kesilir gibi kesildi._ 

*İşte ücalan ile bunlar görüşüldü ve Türk yargısını akamete uğratmayı amaçlayan uluslararası komplo böyle boşa çıkarıldı.* 

_Peki şu anda ücalan ile ne görüşülüyor?_ 

_ülke ihanetin içine atılmaktadır. PKK terör örgütü asla Kürt kardeşlerimizin temsilcisi değildir. ülke göz göre göer bölünmeye sürüklenmektedir..."_

Attila Uğur'dan sonra Mustafa Balbay ve Tuncay üzkan da söz aldılar. şimdiye kadar savunmalarını esprili bir üslupla yapan Balbay, ilk kez ağır ifadeler kullandı. Sabrının sınırları zorlanmaya başlamış ve mahkeme heyetine olan inancını haklı olarak kaybetmişti.

*Tuncay üzkan'ın anlattığı olay ise Türk medyasının içinde bulunduğu perişanlığı anlatması bakımından ibret vericiydi.* şöyle dedi üzkan:

_"Susurluk sürecinde Radikal gazetesinin manşetlerinden biri 'İşte Yeşil'in kullandığı pasaportlar" manşetiydi. O dönem Doğan grubundaydım ve haberin altında benim imzam vardı; çünkü o pasaportları ben elde etmiştim ve bir gazetecilik başarısı olarak bunu yayımladık._ 

_2008 yılında tutuklandığımda aynı Radikal gazetesi şöyle manşet attı:_ 

*"Yeşil'in pasaportları Tuncay üzkan'da çıktı!"*

!!!!!

Duruşmanın en yalın ama en çarpıcı konuşmasını Mustafa üzbek yaptı:

_"70 yaşındayım, 21 aydır tutukluyum. Ben bir sendika başkanıyım. Sendikalar doğal olarak hükümete muhalefet ederler, etmelidirler. Hakkımızdaki suçlamaları sabırla dinledik, savunmalarımızı yaptık. Benim söyleyecek sözüm kalmadı.

şimdiye kadar tahliye ettiğiniz insanlardan hangisi terör olaylarına bulaştı, hangisi yurt dışına kaçtı? Ben bu yaşımda hiç bir yere gitmem. Dedelerimin mezarı burada, onları bırakıp nereye gideceğim? Sayın Başkan, bizi bu kış da mı burada tutacaksınız? Peki ama neden? Tutup da ne yapacaksınız?_ 

_Havalar gerçekten çok soğudu, soğuktan koğuşta uyuyamıyoruz. üşüyoruz Sayın Başkan...İsterseniz bir gün gelip koğuşumuzda kalın, misafirimiz olun. üşüyoruz. Bırakın bizi gidelim... Gideyim, ömrümün son günlerinde huzur içinde yaşayayım.."_

Bu samimi sözlerde hiç bir duygu sömürüsü yoktu, yalvarma yoktu, zaafa düşmüşlük belirtisi yoktu. Gerçekten sözün bittiği noktaya gelinmişti ve bu gerçeğin sanıklar kadar hakimler de farkındaydılar.

70 yaşındaki bir insanın sabırlı, saygılı ve bir o kadar da içten bir şekilde söylediği "üşüyorum" sözcüğü binlerce sayfalık savunmaya bedel bir etki gösterdi ve tahliye geldi...

*Demek ki bazı sözcüklerin gücü en katı vicdanlarda bile kırılma yaratabiliyormuş.* 

Buz kütlesinin zayıf bir mum ışığında erimeye başlaması gibi.. 



*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / Açık İstihbarat / 8 Ekim 2010

----------


## bozok

*Eymür ifade verecek!*



Eski MİT Kontrterör Daire Başkanı Mehmet Eymür, Hanefi Avcı'da bulunduğu iddia edilen kasetle ilgili ifade verecek.

Eski MİT Kontrterör Daire Başkanı Mehmet
Eymür, "Devrimci Karargah ürgütü" soruşturması kapsamında ifade vermek üzere Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesine geldi.

İstanbul Adliyesine üırağan Caddesi’ndeki savcı ve hakimlerin kullandığı kapıdan giriş yapan Eymür, "Devrimci Karargah ürgütü" soruşturmasını yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcısı Kadir Altınışık’ın odasına gitti.


11.10.2010 10:44 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Eymür, Avcı'dan şikayetçi!*

**

*Mehmet Eymür, Hanefi Avcı’nın ofisinde ele geçirildiği öne sürülen telefon kayıtlarına ilişkin ifade verdi*

*VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 

Mehmet Eymür, tutuklu Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı’nın ofisinde ele geçirildiği öne sürülen telefon kayıtlarına ilişkin ifade verdi. Eymür, yıllar önce yaşadıkları gerginlikten sonra barıştıklarını söylediği Avcı’dan şikayetçi oldu.



Devrimci Karargah terör örgütüne yardım ve yataklık ettiği öne sürülen Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı’nın ofisinde ele geçirildiği öne sürülen telefon kayıtlarına ilişkin 8’inci Cumhurbaşkanı Turgut üzal ’ın oğlu Ahmet üzal ile MİT eski Müsteşarı Mehmet Eymür, mağdur olarak ifade verdi. İstanbul Adliyesi ’ne ilk olarak MİT eski Müsteşarı Mehmet Eymür geldi. Soruşturmayı yürüten savcı Kadir Altınışık ’a yaklaşık 2 saat ifade veren Eymür, adliye çıkışında gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtladı. Kendisini dinleyenler hakkında şikayetçi olduğunu belirten Eymür, özel konuların da bulunduğu çok sayıda kaydın 1998 yılına ait olduğunu belirtti.



*Biz onunla barıştık*

Eymür, “Avcı kasetlerin kendisine ait olmadığını iddia ediyor. O görevden ayrıldıktan sonra birileri o kasetleri koymuş olabilir mi?” sorusuna “Onu bilemiyorum. Benim işim değil. ” dedi. Avcı ile daha önce aralarındaki gerginlik hatırlatılan Eymür, “Barıştık biz onunla ” karşılığını verdi. Kayıtların neden yapılmış olabileceği sorusuna ise Eymür, “Eski kayıtlar. O zaman zaten bunların davası da olmuştu ” diye konuştu. “Kayıtlarda kimlerle konuşuyorsunuz? ” sorusuna Eymür, “Emniyet müdürleri bile var” cevabını verdi. Kendisini şaşırtan isimler olup olmadığı sorusuna “evet” yanıtı veren Eymür, bu isimleri açıklamadı. 




11.10.2010 19:59 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*üetin Doğan'dan Taraf'a suç duyurusu!*


*AA* 

"Balyoz Planı" davası sanıklarından eski
1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın avukatı Celal ülgen, Taraf
gazetesinin bazı çalışanları ile "sahte belgeleri" muhabir Mehmet Baransu’ya
teslim ettiği öne sürülen kişi veya kişiler hakkında savcılığa suç duyurusunda
bulundu.

ülgen, Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesine gelerek, İstanbul Cumhuriyet
Başsavcılığına dilekçesini sundu.

"şüpheliler" olarak Taraf gazetesinin tüzel kişi temsilcisi Adnan
Demir, Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Ahmet Altan, Genel Yayın Yönetmen Yardımcısı Yasemin üongar, Yayın Koordinatörü Yıldıray Oğur ve muhabiri Mehmet Baransu ile "sahte belgeleri" teslim ettiği öne sürülen kişi veya kişilerin yer aldığı dilekçede, şüphelilerin "suç işlemek amacıyla örgüt kurmak ve yönetmek", "örgüte bilerek ve isteyerek yardım etmek", "örgütün propagandasını yapmak", "iftira", "suç uydurmak", "suç için anlaşmak", "devletin güvenliğine ilişkin belgeleri yayınlamak", "özel belgede sahtecilik" ve "askeri casusluk" suçlarından yargılanmaları istendi.

Dilekçede, Taraf gazetesine teslim edilen ve davaya konu CD’lerin sahte
olduğuna ilişkin somut kanıtların olduğu iddia edilerek, muhabir Mehmet
Baransu’nun "Karargah" kitabında yazdığı beyanların gerçek dışı olduğu ve
kuşkulu davranışlarda bulunduğu ifade edildi.

Devlet içinde yapılanarak onun olanaklarından yararlanmak suretiyle
faaliyet yürüten ve eylemler gerçekleştiren organize bir yapı olduğu ve Taraf
gazetesi çalışanları ile sorumlularının bu örgütün adeta basın ayağı gibi
çalışarak gerçek dışı bilgileri gerçekmiş gibi göstererek Türk Silahlı
Kuvvetlerini (TSK) karaladıkları savunulan dilekçede, bu konuda bir süre önce
tutuklanan Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı’nın dinlenilmesi gerektiği ifade edildi.

Dilekçede, "Nereden bakılırsa bakılsın, ortada sahte CD ve belge üreten
bir çete bulunmaktadır. Bu çetenin ulaşmak istediği hedef başta TSK kurumu olmak üzere yıllarını TSK’ya vermiş emekli üst düzey subayların toplum önünde küçük düşmesini sağlamak ve kaos ortamı yaratmaktır" ifadeleri kullanılarak, şüphelilerin dilekçede söz edilen Türk Ceza Kanunu’ndaki maddeler kapsamında cezalandırılması istendi.


12.10.2010 15:56 /* VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Alparslan Arslan için dilekçe* 


DANIşTAY saldırısının tetikçisi olduğu iddiasıyla Ergenekon Davası'nda kapsamında yargılanan Alparslan Arslan'ın babası İdris Arslan, oğlunun güvenliğinin daha sıkı sağlanması için dilekçe verdi.

İdris Arslan, Ergenekon Davası'nın görüldüğü İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne dilekçesini sundu. Arslan, el yazısı ile yazdığı dilekçede, “Ergenekon ana davası tutuklu sanıklarından oğlum Alparslan Arslan'ın sağlığını yavaş yavaş düzelmekte olduğunu yapılan savunmalara verdiği tepkilerden anlıyorum. Gerek bulunduğu ceza infaz kurumunda gerekse duruşma salonuna getirilip götürülmesi sırasında, can güvenliğinin yeterince sağlanması için emir ve müsaadelerinizi arz ederim" dedi.

*SANKİ BİRAZ DüZELME VAR*
Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi çıkışında gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtlayan Arslan, "Can güvenliğinin daha iyi sağlanması amacıyla Köksal şengün'e dilekçe verdim. Kendilerini bunu savcılığa vermemiz gerektiğini söyledi" dedi.

Gazetecilerin, “Neden böyle bir kuşku içinde oldunuz?” sorusu üzerine İdris Arslan, “Alparslan son duruşmalarda biraz daha tepki gösteriyor. Duruşmalarda biraz daha müdahale ediyor. Sanki biraz düzelme var. Tehdit edilebilir. şu ana kadar bir tehdit yok" diye konuştu.

*BİLGİN'İN MEZARINI CAMLA YAPMAMIZI SüYLEDİ*

Alparslan Arslan düzeldikçe birilerinin onu tehdit edebileceğini düşündüğünü anlatan Arslan, oğluyla cezaevinde 3 yılda 2-3 kere görüştüğünü ifade etti. Oğlunu en son geçen hafta çarşamba cezaevinde ziyaret ettiğini söyleyen Arslan “Bu görüşmemizde Ankara'da Danıştay saldırısı sırasında ölen Mustafa Yücel üzbilgin'in mezarını camla yapmamızı istedi. Böyle bir şeyin oğlu ve ailesi tarafından kabul görmeyeceğini söyledim" dedi.

*NEDEN BUNU İSTEDİ BİLEMİYORUM*

Gazetecilerin “Neden istedi, vicdan azabı mı çekiyor?" sorusunu Arslan “Bilemiyorum. Vicdan azabı mı çekiyor yoksa gerçekten olayı kendisi yapmadığı için yeni yeni kendine gelmekte olduğu için mi durumu net görüyor, o nedenle mi kanaati değişti, net olarak göremiyorum" diye yanıtladı.

*BAZI KAYGILAR, şüPHELER TAşIYORUM*

“Oğlunuzun Mustafa Yücel üzbilgin'in mezarını yaptırma talebini yerine getirdiniz mi?" diye sorulan Arslan “Alparslan bunu söylerken nasıl söylüyor, hangi amaçla söylüyor. Aklı yerinde mi değil mi bunu net bilmiyorum. Onun için şunu yap, bunu yap dediği zaman bende bazı kaygılar, bazı şüpheler taşıyorum. O yüzden tam anlamlandıramıyorum” diye konuştu.


13.10.2010 16:12 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Eski MİT'çi Yavuz Ataç adliyede* 


Eski MİT görevlisi Yavuz Ataç, "Devrimci
Karargah ürgütü" soruşturması kapsamında ifade vermek üzere Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesine geldi.

Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesine üırağan Caddesi üzerindeki savcı ve
hakimlerin kullandığı kapıdan giriş yapan Ataç, "Devrimci Karargah ürgütü"
soruşturmasını yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcısı Kadir Altınışık’ın odasına çıktı.


14.10.2010 11:14 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Skandal makam odasına uzandı*

**

*Tuncay Güney'in kayı kasetleri Hanefi Avcı'nın odasından çıktı* 

Ergenekon soruşturma sürecinin karanlık ismi Tuncay Güney'in mahkemeye kayıp olarak bildirilen dinleme kasetleri Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı'nın boşalttığı makam odasında çıktığı belirtildi.

Hazine arazilerini sahte evrak düzenleyerek sattığı iddiasıyla 2001 yılında gözaltına alınarak hakkında planlı operasyon izni alındıktan sonra soruşturma sürecinde ortadan kaybolduğu ortaya çıkan dinleme kayıtları, eski Eskişehir Emniyet müdürü Hanefi Avcı'nın boşalttığını ileri sürdüğü ofisinde çıktığı öğrenildi. 

Haliç'te Yaşayan Simonlar kitabındaki iddiaları nedeniyle 1 Eylül tarihinde verdiği dilekçe ile Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürlüğü görevinden merkeze alınan Hanefi Avcı hakkında Devrimci Karargah örgütüne yardımcı olduğu iddiasıyla soruşturma açıldı. Başlatılan soruşturma sonucunda Avcı 28 Eylül tarihinde gözaltına alındı. Boşaltmadığı Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürlüğü lojmanı ile kendi açıklamasına göre 28 gün önce boşalttığı makam odası Ankara'dan gelen özel bir ekip tarafından arandı. Bürosunda sekreterinin kullandığı telefon rehberi dahil olmak üzere delil olabilecek her şeye el kondu. El konulan ve suça konu olabilecek belgeler tasnif edilirken makam odasında bulunarak el konulduğu ileri sürülen 24 adet kasetin incelenmesi başka bir skandalı Türkiye gündemine soktu. El konulan kasetlerde eski MİT Kontrterör Daire Başkanı Mehmet Eymür'den, Ahmet üzal'a, Fatih Altaylı'dan Enis Berberoğlu'na kadar birçok ismin telefon dinleme kayıtları olduğu ortaya çıktı. El konulan kasetlerde sesleri tespit edilen 53 isim tek tek İstanbul üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığına çağrılmaya başlandı. 

*YAşANAN SKANDALIN BAşKA BİR YüNü*

üıkan dinleme kasetleri arasında bulunduğu ileri sürülen bir ses kaydı ise Ergenekon'da yaşanan skandalın bir başka boyutuna işaret ediyordu. Bu kayıt Ergenekon soruşturma sürecinin ilk ismi Tuncay Güney'e ait ses kayıtlarıydı. şubat 2001 tarihinde Asayiş şube Müdürlüğü tarafından Devlete ait hazine arazilerini sahte resmi evrak düzenleyerek sattığı iddiasıyla gözaltına alınan Tuncay Güney Veli Küçük ve suç örgütü hakkında önemli iddialar ortaya atmıştı.

Dönemin Organize Suç şube Müdürü Adil Serdar Saçan'ın başvurusu ile dönemin Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin'in görevlendirmesi ile savcı Muzaffer Yalçın bu soruşturmayı başlattı. 15 Mart 2001 tarihinde, başlatılan projeli çalışma kapsamında suç örgütünün elemanı olduğu ileri sürülen 14 kişinin kullandığı 29 cep ve sabit telefon hakkında mahkeme kararıyla dinleme kararı çıkartıldı. üıkartılan projeli çalışma izni İstihbarat şubesine gönderildi. Olay bu noktadan sonra karmaşık bir hale geldi. 

Dönemin Organize şube Müdürü, Tuncay Güney'in itiraflarını örtbas ederek Ergenekon örgütü hakkında soruşturma açılmasını engellediği iddiasıyla tutuklandı. Yargılanma sürecinde ise İstihbarat şubesinin Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesinin projeli çalışma talimatını yerine getirmediği, dinleme ve çalışma yapılmadığı için de herhangi bir delile ulaşılamadığı, herhangi bir delile ulaşılamayınca da savcılığın soruşturmayı kapattığı mahkemeye gönderilen resmi evrakların içeriğinden anlaşıldı.

*GüNEY VE ARKADAşLARI HAKKINDA OPERASYON İZNİ ALINDI*

13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde sanık olarak yargılanan dönemin Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürü Adil Serdar Saçan'ın talebi üzerine 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğünden, 15 Mart 2001 tarihinde Tuncay Güney ve arkadaşları hakkında, dönemin Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin'in bu çalışma için görevlendirdiği Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi savcısı Muzaffer Yalçın'ın izni ve sorumluluğunda yürütülen ön soruşturmanın bilgi ve belgeleri istendi. İstanbul Emniyet müdürlüğünden 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine 15 Mart 2010 tarihinde Organize Suçlarla şube Müdürü Hüseyin Işıldak ve Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısı Ali Fuat Yılmazer imzası ile gönderilen cevabi yazılarda, mahkemenin sorduğu sayı ve numarada Tuncay Güney ile ilgili herhangi bir bilgi ve belge bulunamadığı yanıtı verildi.

*HANEFİ AVCI'NIN MAKAM ODASINDA üIKTI*

Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürü Hüseyin Işıldak ve Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısı Ali Fuat Yılmazer'in imzası ile bulunamadığı 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine bildirilen Tuncay Güney'e ait dinleme kayıtlarının Devrimci Karargah örgütüne yardımcı olduğu iddiasıyla tutuklanan Hanefi Avcı'nın ofisinde bulunduğu ileri sürüldü. Alınan izne rağmen izi bulunamadığı İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü tarafından 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine bildirilen dinleme kasetlerinde ne tür kayıtlar olduğu, niçin ortadan kaybolduğu önümüzdeki günlerde ortaya çıkacak. (GAZETEPORT)


14.10.2010 08:01 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Atatürk’ün askerleri böyle bir oluşumda yer almaz'*




Amirallere suikast ve Kafes davaları ile birleştirilen Poyrazköy davasının dünkü duruşmasında 11’i tutuklu 69 sanık hakim karşısına çıktı. Savunma yapan tutuksuz sanık Tuğamiral şafak Yürekli, fuhuş çetesi iddialarına böyle cevap verdi.

Poyrazköy’de ele geçirilen mühimmatla ilgili dava kapsamında 11’i tutuklu 69 sanığın yargılanmasına dün devam edildi. İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmaya, tutuklu sanıklar emekli Deniz Binbaşı Levent Bektaş, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığında görevli Yarbay Ercan Kireçtepe, Binbaşı Erme Onat, Binbaşı Eren Günay, emekli SAT komandosu Ergin Geldikaya, teğmenler Faruk Akın, Sinan Efe Noyan, Alperen Erdoğan, Burak Düzalan, Yakup Aksoy, Tarık Ayabakan ile eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü’nün de bulunduğu 24 tutuksuz sanık katıldı. Davanın tutuksuz sanıklarından Tuğamiral şafak Yürekli, Hakim Karababa’nın, “Kafes’te fuhuş çetesinden bahsediliyor. Sizin de ifadenizin alınacağı söyleniyor” sözlerine “Böyle alçakça bir şey yoktur. Atatürk’ün askerleri böyle bir oluşumda yer almaz. Biz çocuklarımıza helal para götürüyoruz” diye tepki gösterdi.

*51 no’lu CD’nin sırrı!*

Levent Bektaş’ın avukatı Celal ülgen de İlyas üınar’ın evinde yapılan aramalarda ele geçirilen 51 no’lu CD ve diğer 52 CD’den imaj alınmadığını savunarak, “Sadece hard diskten imaj alınmış. 51 no’lu CD ve 51 no’lu DVD var. Nedir sırrı? ABD 50 eyalettir. Onlar Türkiye’yi 51. eyalet olarak görüyorlar. Onun adını 51 no’lu koymuşlar” dedi.

*üğütçü: Onlar gömmedi*

Emekli koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütcü de, “Söz almak istiyorum. Mühimmatı arkadaşların gömmediklerine dair söyleyeceklerim var” dedi. Amak duruşma, üğütçü savunma yapmadan sona erdi. 

*BEKTAş’A EVLİLİK YILDüNüMü PASTASI*

Tutuklu sanık emekli Binbaşı Levent Bektaş, 19’uncu evlilik yıldönümlerinde eşi Füsun Hanım’ı duruşmaya verilen arada öperek kutladı. Ardından duruşma salonuna getirilen pasta dağıtıldı. Bektaş’ın eşinin çıkışta, gazetecilere yüzünü göstermemek için ‘geri geri’ yürümesi dikkat çekti.

*YİNE TEK TİP GELDİLER*

Poyrazköy davasının muvazzaf tutukluları, Hasdal Cezaevi’nden getirildi. Kelepçe takılmayan 9 askerin Deniz Harp Okulu Komutanlığı’nın armasının bulunduğu tek tip takım elbise giydikleri görüldü. Sanıklar geçen duruşmaya da aynı kıyafetlerle katılmıştı.


14.10.2010 16:40 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Yeşil bilmecesi* 




15.10.2010 - 00:40

*Adı faili meçhul cinayetlerle anılan Yeşil'in ölü mü sağ mı olduğu, kaybolduğu tarihin üzerinden 14 yıl geçmesine rağmen bir türlü aydınlatılamadı.*

*Albay Arif Doğan yaşadığını zaman görüştüklerini söylerken, birlikte çalıştığı Mehmet Eymür öldüğünü ileri sürüyor. Semih Tufan Gülaltay ise Yeşil'i Mehmet Eymür'ün öldürttüğünü iddia ediyor.*

*İhsan DEMİR - GAZETEPORT*

*İSTANBUL /* Albay Arif Doğan'ın Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten Zekeriya üz'e verdiği *"Zaman zaman görüşüyoruz"* ifadesi ile yeniden gündeme gelen Mahmut Yıldırım'ın yaşadığını eski MİT kontrterör Daire Başkanı Mehmet Eymür alelacele çıktığı bir televizyon programında yalanladı. 

Eski İnsan Hakları Derneği Başkanı Akın Birdal'ı vuranları azmettiren Ergenekon sanığı Semih Tufan Gülaltay ise 2. Ergenekon davasının 34. duruşmasında Mahmut Yıldırım'ın kaybolmasından Mehmet Eymür'ü sorumlu tutmuştu. 


*ARİF DOğAN "YEşİL YAşIYOR"* 
2. Ergenekon davasının tutuksuz sanığı emekli Albay Arif Doğan'ın, internete düşen ses kaydı üzerine üzel Yetkili Savcı Zekeriya üz'e verdiği ifadede Yeşil'in yaşadını söylemesi heyecan yarattı. Emekli Albay Arif Doğan, Yeşil kod adıyla bilinen Mahmut Yıldırım'ın arkadaşı olduğunu, halen hayatta olduğunu, zaman zaman Tunceli'de görüştüklerini söylediği öğrenildi. Albay Arif Doğan'ın Yıldırım'la aracı ekipler aracılığıyla görüştükleri yönünde bilgi verdiği ancak nasıl görüştükleri konusunda bilgi vermediği kaydedildi. 


*MEHMET EYMüR KAFALARI KARIşTIRDI* 
Arif Doğan'ın Zekeriya üz'e Mahmut Yıldırım'ın yaşadığını söylemesi üzerinden birkaç gün geçmeden eski MİT Kontrerör Daire Başkanı Mehmet Eymür alelacele çıktığı televizyon programında Yeşil'in yaşadığını yalanladı. 


08 Ekim tarihinde *NTV’de yayınlanan Doğrudan Siyaset* adlı programa konuk olan eski MİT Kontrterör Dairesi başkanı Mehmet Eymür, son günlerde yeniden Türkiye gündemine oturan ve derin devletin kara kutusu olduğu iddia edilen Yeşil kod adlı Mahmut Yıldırım’ın yaşamadığını söyledi. 


Mehmet Eymür, *“Yeşil’in yaşadığını düşünmüyorum diyelim bizim irtibatımız olmadı, ailesiyle de bilinen bir irtibatı yok, bir insan hiç kimseyle mi irtibata geçmez? Yeişl’in yaşadığını söylemek bazılarının işine geliyor...”* dedi. 


*GüLALTAY YEşİL'İN KAYBOLMASINDAN EYMüR'ü SORUMLU TUTMUşTU*
2. Ergenekon davasının 34. duruşmasında, bu davanın tutuksuz sanığı olan ancak başka suçtan tutuklu bulunan Semih Tufan Gülaltay Mahmut Yıldırım'ın, Mehmet Eymür tarafınan öldürtüldüğünü ileri sürmüştü.

Semih Tufan Gülaltay, MİT Kontrterör Dairesi eski başkanı Mehmet Eymür'ün Ergenekon davasını beyanlarıyla ve emniyetteki bağlantılarıyla başlatan ve yönlediren kişi olduğunu söyleyerek, *"Mehmet Eymür ve kadrosu bu mahkemeninin aradığı küresel örgütün beyin kadrosudur. Mehmet Eymür ve kadrosunun işlediği cinayetlerle ilgili milyonlarca belge internette mevcuttur"* iddiasında bulundu. 


*"YEşİL İLE BULUşACAKTIK"* 
Gülaltay, duruşmada 'Yeşil' kod adlı Mahmut Yıldırımla ilgili de çarpıcı açıklamalarda bulundu. Yeşil'i Mahmut Yıldırım olarak tanıdığını söyleyen Gülaltay, *"Yıldırım, Mehmet Eymür'ün yoldan çıkmış biri olduğunu söylemişti. Muhtemelen Eymür onu da takip ettirdiği için aramızdaki münasebetten rahatsız oldu. Arnavutköy'de bir restoranda buluşacaktık. Ankara'dan yola çıktı. O gece kayboldu. O geceden sonra kimse kendisinden haber alamadı. Eymür'ü kim deşifre ettiyse, hep şaibeli bir şekilde ölmüş, Mahmut Yıldırım gibi cenazesi bulunamamıştır. Bu kadar kirli bir adam benimle ilgili ifade veriyor"* dedi. 


Cumhuriyet Savcısı Taşkın'ın, Mahmut Yıldırım'ın MİT'e çalışıp çalışmadığı sorusuna ise Gülaltay, *"Mahmut Yıldırım'ın MİT'in elemanı olduğunu bilmeyen yok. Eymür'e bağlı bir insandı."* ifadesiyle Yeşil kod adlı Mahmut Yıldırım'ın ortadan kaybolmasından Eymür'ün sorumlu olduğuna işaret etmişti.

...

----------


## bozok

*BDDK'dan şok rapor* 

**

15.10.2010 *- 11:30*

*Eski Jandarma Genel Komutanı Orgeneral şener Eruygur, örtülü ödenekten hayali firmalara para akıtmış* 


Eski Jandarma Genel Komutanı Orgeneral şener Eruygur döneminde örtülü ödenekten hayali şirketlere para aktarıldığı iddiasıyla BDDK murakıplarınca yapılan araştırmada, hayali bir şirkete 600 milyar aktarıldığı ve Ergun Poyraz’ın kitaplarından binlerce alındığı belirtildi. 

Ergenekon sanığı emekli Orgeneral şener Eruygur’un, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı görevinde bulunduğu 2 yıllık dönemde örtülü ödenekten 7.5 milyon (trilyon) lira aktardığı iddiasıyla başlatılan soruşturmada önemli bir gelişme ortaya çıktı. Ergenekon Savcılığı tarafından istenen ve BDDK murakıpları tarafından hazırlanan tespit raporunda 2004 yılında Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’ndan hayali bir şirkete dönemin parasıyla 600 milyar lira (600 bin TL) ödeme yapıldığı bildirildi. Raporda ödemelerin ise yine hayali şirketlerden alınan mallara karşılık yapılmış gibi gösterildiği kaydedildi. 

Raporda Ergenekon sanığı emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur’un annesi adına bir şirket kurduğu ve askeriyeye bazı mallar sattığı tespiti yer aldı. 

*POYRAZ’IN KİTAPLARI ALINMIş*
Soruşturma kapsamında yapılan incelemede yine aynı davanın sanığı Ergun Poyraz’ın Başbakan ve devlet büyüklerine hakaretler yağdırdığı kitaplardan Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’nın binlerce satın aldığı ve basımı yapan yayınevine nakit ödeme yaptığı belirtilen raporda sadece bir birimin yaklaşık 5 bin adet kitap satın aldığı böylelikle Poyraz’a destek çıktığı ifade edildi. 

*7.5 MİLYON LİRALIK İDDİA*
İkinci Ergenekon davasının sanıkları arasında yer alan şener Eruygur’un, 2 yıllık Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı yaptığı dönemde örtülü ödenekten kendisine yakın 5 kişiye 7.5 milyon (trilyon) lira aktardığı iddiasıyla soruşturma başlatılmıştı. Soruşturma kapsamında daha önce işadamları sorgulanmış, ancak Eruygur savcılara rapor sunarak adliyeye gelmemişti. Konuyla ilgili bilgisi olduğu belirtilen emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz’ün de hastanede ifadesi alınmıştı. 

*“ürtülü ödenek”* soruşturması kapsamında Ergenekon sanığı Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, emekli Korgeneral Hakkı Kılınç, emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur, emekli Yarbay Adnan Sezer ve emekli Başçavuş Recep Cömert sorgulandı. 

Savcılık tarafından sorgulanan, örtülü ödeneğin harcandığı şirketin sorumluları Sencer üzkan, Mehmet Sanibal, Erkmen Edrem, Sedat Kıyak ve şükrü Muammer üner mahkemeye sevk edilmeden serbest bırakıldı. 

(HABERTüRK)


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*TSK santrali dinlenmiş* 

**

15.10.2010 *- 11:15*

*Hanefi Avcı'nın makam odasında çıktığı ileri sürülen dinleme kasetleri ile ilgili olarak eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İsmail Koçman ifade vermek üzere Beşiktaş'ta bulunan İstanbul Adliyesi'ne geldi.*

*Emekli Orgeneral üevik Bir'in ise öğleden sonra ifade için adliyeye geleceği belirtildi.*

*İSTANBUL -* Devrimci Karargah örgütüne yardımcı olduğu iddiasıyla tutuklanan eski Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı'nın boşalttığı bürosunda ele geçirildiği iddia edilen dinleme kasetleri ile ilgili soruşturma sürüyor.

Bugün de ele geçirilen ses kayıtları arasında bulunduğu ileri sürülen eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İsmail Koçman Beşiktaş'ta bulunan İstanbul Adliyesine geldi. Koçman soruşturmayı yürüten Kadir Altınışık'ın odasının bulunduğu 4. kata çıktı.

*KOüMAN: ''KURUMSAL OLARAK SANTRALDEN DİNLENMİş''*
İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Kadir Altınışık tarafından *''mağdur''* sıfatıyla ifadesine başvurulan Koçman, adliyeden ayrıldığı sırada basın mensuplarının soruları üzerine, '*'şikayetçi oldum. Benim tümgeneral olarak görev yaptığım dönemde kurumsal santrallerin dinlenmesi neticesinde bir ses kaydım var. Başka bir şey yok''* dedi. 

Konuşmanın içeriğinin ne olduğu sorulan Koçman, bir hastane başhekimiyle yaptığı görüşmenin kaydedildiğini, askeri ya da göreve ilişkin konuşmaların bulunmadığını söyledi. 

*''Dinlenildiğinizden bilginiz var mıydı?''* diye sorulan Koçman, *''Hayır. İlk kez duyuyorum''* şeklinde karşılık verdi. Koçman, daha sonra adliyeden ayrıldı.

GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*'Poyrazköy'de tahliye kararı*

 

*Poyrazköy'de ele geçirilen mühimmatla ilgili davada 4 kişi tahliye edildi.*

''Kafes Eylem Planı'' ve ''Amirallere Suikast'' davalarının birleştirildiği, Poyrazköy'de yapılan kazılarda ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin davada, teğmen olan tutuklu sanıklar Alperen Erdoğan, Burak Düzalan, Yakut Aksoy ve Tarık Ayabakan tahliye edildi. 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, Erdoğan, Düzalan, Aksoy ve Ayabakan'ın üzerlerine atılı suç vasfının değişme ihtimali ve tutuklulukta geçirdikleri süre dikkate alınarak, oy birliğiyle tahliyelerine karar verildi. 

Mahkeme heyeti, sanıkların üzerine atılı ''örgüt üyeliği'' suçunun CMK'nın 100/3. maddesinde sayılı suçlardan olduğunu ve kuvvetli suç şüphesi varlığını gösteren olguların devam ettiğini dikkate alarak, bu sanıklar hakkında yurt dışına çıkış yasağı uygulanmasına hükmetti. 


15.10.2010 22:28:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*Hanefi Avcı'dan suç duyurusu*

 

*“Ben odamı boşaltmıştım!”* 
Eskişehir’deki makam odasında bulunduğu ileri sürülen ses kayıtlarının tertiple yerleştirildiğini öne süren Avcı, soruşturmayı yürüten savcı Kadir Altınışık ve operasyonda görevli polisler için suç duyurusu yaptı.

*Hanefi Avcı’dan*
*savcı ve polis için* 
*suç duyurusu*
Silivri’de tutuklu bulunan Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı, “Eskişehir’deki makam odasında bulunduğu ileri sürülen ses kayıtlarının tertiple yerleştirildiğini” öne sürerek, soruşturmayı yürüten savcı Kadir Altınışık ve operasyonda görev alan polisler hakkında İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na suç duyurusunda bulundu. Hürriyet gazetesinin haberine göre Avcı, cezaevinden kaleme aldığı dilekçede, ses kayıtlarının kendisine ait olmadığını iddia ederek, “Bu kişi sahte delil yaratma olayında çok açık olarak suçüstü yakalanmışlardır” dedi. 

*Tertip olduğu aşikar*
Avcı, şu iddialarda bulundu: “Odamda bulunduğu iddia edilen bantlar yazdığım kitap dolayısıyla oraya konulmuş. Bu tertip içerisinde özel yetkili mahkemenin savcısı Kadir Altınışık ve bir grup polisin olduğu aşikadır.” üte yandan, Star gazetesi, Avcı’nın makam odasında bulunduğu öne sürülen kasetlerden bazılarının dinlenme odasında çıktığını öne sürdü. Avcı, yasadışı dinleme kasetleri ortaya çıktıktan sonra “ben makam odamı gözaltına alınmadan 28 gün önce boşaltmıştım” iddiasında bulunmuştu.


16/10/2010 - 21:55:22 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*Jandarma MİT'i dinlemeye kalkınca*



Bugüne dek gizli kalan gelişmeler telefon dinlemelerin merkezi denetiminde dönüm noktasıydı

Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı (TİB) kimilerine göre bir korku şatosu; Türkiye’deki bütün telefon ve internet hatlarına Ankara, Balgat’taki mütevazı binadan gizlice kulak kabartılıyor. 

İzlenme endişesi öyle bir paranoyaya dönüştü ki, geçenlerde Eczacılar Kongresi’nde “Kim dinlendiğine inanıyor?” sorusunu sorduğum Türkiye’nin dört yanından gelmiş sekiz yüz küsur eczacı temsilcisinin, yani yerel kanaat sahiplerinin dörtte üçü bir anda elini kaldırdı.

Emekli Genelkurmay Başkanı Yaşar Büyükanıt dahi dün sorulunca “muhtemelen dinlenmişimdir” dedi.

üok değil dört buçuk yıl önce, 2005’te kurulan TİB, bütün bu dinleme faaliyetinin tamamından sorumlu tutulur hale geldi.

TİB Başkanı Fethi şimşek’in, TİB’in kapılarını Radikal’e açmayı kabul etmesi ve Radikal Ankara İstihbarat şefi Deniz Zeyrek’e konuşmasının ardında biraz da orada gerçekten neleri yapıp, neleri de yapmadıklarını anlatma ihtiyacı var.

üünkü TİB son dönemde adından en çok söz edilen devlet kurumu haline geldi. Ama işler bu noktaya kolay gelmedi.

şimdi ilk defa burada anlatacağımız olayın, Ankara’da dinlemeler konusunda filmin koptuğu ve yalnız Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan değil, Cumhurbaşkanlığı ve Genelkurmay’ın da elektronik haberleşme izlemesinin kontrol edilebilir yasal zemine kavuşturulması kanısına vardığı gelişmelerden biri olduğu söylenebilir.

MİT’in iddia edilen Ergenekon örgütü konusunda kendisine 2002’de gelen bir dosyayı, içindeki bilgilerin doğruluğunu filtrelemeden bir yıl gecikmeyle 2003’te önce dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök, sonra da Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’a ilettiğini, MİT’in Ergenekon davasına gönderdiği yazıdan biliyoruz.

Anlatacağımız olay bu gelişmeleri izleyen dönemde yaşanmış. O dönem gelişmeleri iyi bilen kaynaklara göre, MİT’in teknik bölümü Müsteşar şenkal Atasagun’a dinleme amaçlı elektronik saldırı altında oldukları şüphesini iletiyor. Talimat üzerine araştırma yapılıyor ve kimin MİT’i dinlemek istediği hayretler içinde tespit ediliyor.

*Devlet birbirini mi dinledi?*

Uzmanlar, MİT’in Jandarmaya kayıtlı bazı numaralar tarafından dinlenmeye çalışıldığı saptamasını rapor ediyor. Bunun üzerine MİT soluğu doğrudan bağlı olduğu Başbakanlık’ta alıyor.

şunu hatırlatmak gerekiyor ki, bu olay o dönem yaşanan ilk örnek değil; ama bardağı taşıran damlalardan biri oluyor. Erdoğan, PKK başta olmak üzere yasadışı örgütler, kaçakçılık, terörizm ve dış istihbarat örgütleri gibi hedeflerle mücadele için ayrılan kaynakların, devlet kurumlarının birbirini izlemesi amacıyla kullanıldığı ve güven bunalımı anlamına gelen iddiaların üzerine gidiyor.

Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök ve bazılarına Jandarma Komutanı şener Eruygur ve MİT Müsteşarı Atasagun’un da katıldığı bir dizi dar katılımlı toplantıda bu konu ele alınıyor.

Telefon (ve diğer elektronik haberleşmenin) izlenmesinin tek bir merkezde toplanması ve bu merkezin başında da bir hukuk adamı, tercihen bir hakimin bulunması fikri, ilk olarak MİT’ten çıkıyor. Hatta MİT bu konuda hükümete sunulmak üzer bir yasa taslağı dahi hazırlıyor.

şenkal Atasagun yerini 11 Haziran 2005’te Emre Taner’e bırakıp emekli oluyor.

Aradan bir ay geçmeden 3 Temmuz 2005’te, TİB yasası Resmi Gazete’de yayımlanarak yürürlüğe giriyor. şimşek ekibini kuruyor ve ekim ayında da kapılarını (Savcı aramaları ve denetimler dışında) gerçek anlamda Radikal’e açan Balgat’taki binaya yerleşiyorlar. Son vermeden bir de bilgi paylaşalım. TİB yakında gerçek anlamda bir ‘dijital kaleye’ yerleşme hazırlığında hem de çok yakında. 



*Murat YETKİN* / RADİKAL GZT / 17 Ekim 2010

----------


## bozok

*Savcı üz'den Genelkurmay'a 20 soru*



şüpheli generaller ifadeye gelmeyince yeni bir yol tercih ederek Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na 20 maddelik bir talimat yazısı gönderdi.

Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz, İnternet Andıcı soruşturması kapsamında Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na 20 maddelik bir talimat yazısı göndererek, andıcın hazırlanmasında emri veren kişinin kim olduğunu sordu.

Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz’ün başında olduğu kara propaganda için Genelkurmay Başkanlığı bünyesinde internet siteleri kurulduğunu ortaya çıkaran İnternet Siteleri Andıcı soruşturmasında ‘şüpheli’ generaller ifadeye gelmeyince yeni bir yol tercih etti.

*şüPHELİLER GELMEDİ*

Soruşturma kapsamında Genelkurmay Adli Müşaviri Tümgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu ve bazı generaller ‘şüpheli’ sıfatıyla ifadeye çağrılmış ancak ifade vermeye gelmemişlerdi. Sürekli rapor ve görev mazeretinde bulunan generallerin ifadesini alamayan Savcı üz’ün, geçtiğimiz günlerde, andıç soruşturmasıyla ilgili Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na 20 maddelik bir talimat yazdığı ortaya çıktı.

*EMİR KİMİN-İMHA VARMI?*

Savcı üz, 20 maddelik talimat yazısında, “Andıcın hazırlanması emrini kim verdi?”, “Albay Dursun üiçek soruşturmasında ortaya çıktığı gibi benzeri belgeler imha edildi mi?”, “İnternet sitelerinin kuruluş amacı nedir?”, “Siteler satın alındıktan bir ay sonra neden kapatıldı?” gibi soruların cevabı istendi.

Genelkurmay’dan gelecek cevabın ardından Savcı üz’ün, soruşturmaya nasıl yön verileceğine karar vereceği öğrenildi. Gelen cevapların yeterli olması halinde üubuklu’nun ifadesine başvurulmayacak


18.10.2010 12:54 /* VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Hakim ve savcılara ilginç öneri*



*Albay üiçek, hakim ve savcılar için ilginç bir öneride bulundu. üiçek, “Bizim askerlik mesleğinde sahada eğitim vardır. Hakim ve savcıları mesleğe başlangıçta 15-20 gün, bir ay tutukevine atsınlar. Peynir ekmek gibi tutuklama kararı vermek ne demek öğrensinler'' diye konuştu.* 

*AA - DHA* 

"İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı" davasının tutuklu sanığı Dursun üiçek, Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulu’nun, Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki "Ergenekon terör örgütüne üye olma" suçu kapsamında
görülen davanın İlhan Cihaner’in Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesindeki davasıyla birleştirilmesine ilişkin kararını hatırlatarak, bu dosyanın da Yargıtay’daki
dosya ile birleştirilmesini istedi.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki duruşmada konuşan üiçek,
mahkemenin talebi üzerine dosyaya gönderilen İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından alınan iletişimin dinlenmesine ilişkin karara değindi.

Bu kararın 9 Mart 2009 tarihinde alındığını, dinlenmesine karar verilen 6
kişiden 4’ünün kurmay albay, birinin adının da Dursun üiçek olduğunu ifade eden Sanık üiçek, "Ancak Erzincan’da olduğu gibi bu da başka Dursun üiçek. 3 aylık bir dinleme kararı var, suçlamalar da o kadar ağır ki. Cumhuriyet’in
bombalanması, ümraniye’deki patlayıcılar, Eskişehir’deki patlayıcılar. Nereden çıktı bunlar? 9 Martta Dursun üiçek görevinin başında. Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı soruşturmaya başlayınca 16 Haziranda gerçek Dursun üiçek hakkında dinleme kararı veriliyor. Bu komplo, tertip değil de nedir?" dedi.

Tutuklu sanık üiçek, 2002-2003 yıllarında İskenderun’da Er Eğitim Alay
Komutanı olarak 6 bin kişinin eğitiminden sorumlu olduğunu anlatarak, dava konusu belgedeki imzanın İskenderun’da görevli olduğu dönemde attığı bayram kutlama kartlarından kopyalandığı kanaatinde olduğunu söyledi.

20 Nisandan bu yana 28 dilekçe verdiğini, 140 talepte bulunduğunu ifade
eden üiçek, dilekçelerinden 11’inin işleme konulduğunu dile getirdi.

"Askeri Savcılık Genelkurmay kayıtlarında böyle bir evrak olmadığı için
bu sahte plana ’kağıt parçası’ diyor. O zaman biz niye burada tutukluyuz?" diyen üiçek, iddia makamı ve mahkeme heyetinin bu komployu aydınlatmak zorunda olduğunu belirtti.

Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulunun Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki
"Ergenekon terör örgütüne üye olma" suçu kapsamında görülen davanın İlhan Cihaner’in Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi’ndeki davasıyla birleştirilmesine ilişkin kararına değinen üiçek, bu davanın da Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesindeki dava ile birleştirilmesini talep etti.

Sanık üiçek, şunları söyledi:
"Bu karar artık en yüksek yargı makamının aldığı mahkemeyi bağlayıcı bir
karardır. Davanın devamının görüleceği adres gösterilmiştir. Askeri mahkeme de, siz de oraya gönderirsiniz. Kaçacak bir yerim yok. Ama lütfen siz de kaçmayın.

Kararınızı verin dosyayı Yargıtay’a gönderin. Orada hesabımızı verelim. Sayın
üzese ve Sayın Haşıloğlu’nu 25 Haziranda aldıkları kararın arkasında durmaya davet ediyorum. Mahkemenin daha önce bağlantılı davaların birleştirilmesi yönünde aldığı kararı değiştiren veya inkar eden bir karar almasını beklemek, hukukun yasaların, aklın ve vicdanların gereğini inkar etmek olacaktır."

*-AVUKAT İREM üİüEK-*

üiçek’in avukatı olan kızı İrem üiçek de, Erzincan dosyasındaki gizli
tanık "Munzur"un müvekkilini teşhis ettiğini söylediği resmin renkli halinin
kendilerine verilmesini, imza incelemesiyle ilgili raporlarda imzaları olan Adli
Tıp Kurumu, Emniyet ve Jandarma Kriminal Dairesi’nin bilirkişilerinin de
duruşmada hazır edilmesini istedi.

İhbar mektubunda eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız’ın
verdiği emir üzerine dava konusu belgeyi babası üiçek’in hazırladığının ileri
sürüldüğünü ifade eden İrem üiçek, Iğsız’ın tanık olarak dinlenmesini de talep etti.

"İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı" belgesindeki mürekkep yazışının
analizinin de yurt dışındaki bağımsız bir kuruluşa, imza ile ilgili de gerçek
grafologlardan oluşan Ankara ve üukurova üniversiteleri gibi akredite bir
kuruluşa yaptırılmasını talep eden İrem üiçek, belgedeki 9 adet parmak izinin de kimlere ait olduğunun tespitini istedi.

Duruşma, sanıkların taleplerinin alınmasıyla devam ediyor.

*HAKİM VE SAVCILARI MESLEğE BAşLANGIüTA*
*15-20 GüN TUTUKEVİNE ATSINLAR*

Mahkemenin Erzincan dosyasıyla birleştirme kararını hatırlatan Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, “Erzincan dosyasıyla bağlantı kararı veren mahkemenizin kararının arkasında durmasını istiyorum. Dosya Yargıtay 11. Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderilmelidir" dedi.

*BU YAşTAN SONRA TSK'YA DİL UZATAN İTİRAFüI MI OLACAğIZ*
“İftira ve yargısız infazlar devam ediyor" diyen üiçek, “ülkesi ve milletine olmadık şeyler anlatan itirafçı mı olacağız? Ekmek yediği kuruma, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'ne dil uzatan itirafçı mı olacağız bu yaştan sonra?" dedi.

*üİüEK'TEN HAKİM VE SAVCILARA İLGİNü üNERİ*
Ayrıca Albay üiçek, hakim ve savcılar için ilginç bir öneride bulundu. üiçek, “Bizim askerlik mesleğinde sahada eğitim vardır. Hakim ve savcıları mesleğe başlangıçta 15-20 gün, bir ay tutukevine atsınlar. Peynir ekmek gibi tutuklama kararı vermek ne demek öğrensinler" diye konuştu. 

üiçek'in kızı İrem üiçek, avukatlık ruhsatını aldı ve ilk kez davada avukat cübbesini giyerek savunma yaptı. Talepler bölümüne söz alan üiçek, dava dosyasının birleştirme kararıyla Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi'ne gönderilmesini talep ederken Erzincan dosyasındaki gizli tanık Munzur'un müvekkilini tespit ettiğini söylediği resmin renkli halinin kendilerine verilmesi istedi.

*“EMEKLİ ORGENERAL HASAN IğSIZ DİNLENSİN" TALEBİ*
Adli Tıp Kurumu, Emniyet Expertiz ve Jandarma Kriminal Daireleri'nin imza incelemesiyle ilgili raporlarında imzası olan bilirkişilerin duruşmada hazır edilmesini talep eden Avukat üiçek, aralarında Emekli Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız'ın da bulunduğu bazı tanıkların dinlenmesini istedi.


18.10.2010 11:27 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*üzer üiller de dinlenmiş* 




18.10.2010 - *10:49*

*Hanefi Avcı'nın ofisinde ses kaydı bulunduğu ileri sürülen üzer üiller mağdur sıfatıyla ifade verdi. üzer üiller ifade sonrası gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtlamadın adliyeden ayrıldı.

Doğan Haber Ajansı (DHA) Genel Müdürü Uğur Cebeci, ''Devrimci Karargah ürgütü'' soruşturması kapsamında ''mağdur'' sıfatıyla ifade verdikten sonra yaptığı açıklamada, ''Zannediyorum bir koleksiyoncu var, meraklı. Bunları ileride ihaleyle satacak herhalde'' dedi.*

*İSTANBUL -* Eski Başbakanlardan Tansu üiller'in eşi üzer üiller, Devrimci Karargah soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan Hanefi Avcı'nın ofisinde ele geçirildiği ileri sürülen dinleme kayıtlarıyla ilgili olarak ifade vermek üzere adliyeye geldi.

üırağan Caddesi üzerindeki savcı ve hakimlerin kullandığı kapıdan adliyeye giriş yapan üzer üiller, *''Devrimci Karargah ürgütü''* soruşturmasını yürüten İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Kadir Altınışık'ın odasına çıktı. 


Altınışık tarafından ''mağdur'' sıfatıyla ifadesi alınan üzer üiller, daha sonra adliyeden ayrıldı. üiller'in avukatı Semra Ertürk, müvekkilinin şikayetçi olup olmadığı yönündeki sorular üzerine, *''Ne oluyorum ne olmuyorum yönünde bir şey söylemedi. Kendisi daha sonraki süreçte karar verecek''* dedi.

*DHA GENEL MüDüRü UğUR CEBECİ
*Soruşturmayı yürüten İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Kadir Altınışık tarafından *''mağdur''* sıfatıyla ifadesi alınan Uğur Cebeci, adliyeden ayrıldığı sırada basın mensuplarının sorularını yanıtladı. 


Gazetecilerin, *''şikayetçi oldunuz mu? Hangi dönemlere ait ses kayıtları bunlar?''* diye sorduğu Cebeci, *''1995-96 gibi. O yıllara ait olduğunu zannediyorum. üok sıradan işle ilgili, haberle ilgili konuşmalar''* dedi. 


*''üAğRILANLARLA AYNI YüNDE şİKAYETüİ OLDUM''
*Konuşmaların birileri tarafından, belki bir bina gözetilerek kayda alınmasının çirkin bir şey olduğunu ve böyle bir şeyin gazetecilerin başına gelmemesini temenni ettiğini aktaran Cebeci, şöyle konuştu: 


*''Sorun, konuşmanın içeriğinde değil. Zaten savcı o konuda çok zarif davranıyor. Konuşmanın içeriğiyle ilgili herhangi bir şey de sormuyor. Sorduğu tek şey; bundan şikayetçi olup olmadığınız, çok doğal bir şey. Beni dinleyen birisinden veya bir kurumdan şikayetçi olmak... Ben de şikayetçi oldum. Diğer bu konuda ifadeye çağrılanlarla aynı yönde şikayetçi oldum.''* 


Uğur Cebeci, bir gazeteci tarafından yöneltilen, *''Kimle olan görüşmeleriniz kaydedilmiş?''* sorusuna karşılık da, *''Bu özel bir şey. şunun için söylemiyorum size, 'Kendi dosyalarında bunun özel olduğunu ve ilerde açılacak bir davada söz edebileceğini' belirttikleri için ben de öyle diyorum ama şunu söyleyebilirim; sıradan bir şey''* dedi. 


*''Kurum santrali mi dinlenmiş?''* diye sorulan Cebeci, o yıllarda Hürriyet Haber Ajansı Genel Müdürü olduğunu zannettiğini, o yıllarda daha çok sabit telefon kullandıklarını ve dinlemeye takılan konuşmaların da sabit telefonla yapıldığını aktardı. 


Bir gazetecinin, *''Bu konuşmalar önemli konuşmalar değil. Bu kayıtlar, acaba bu bir gösterge, bir arşiv parçası olabilir mi?''* diye sorduğu Cebeci, *''Hayır değil. Benimki çok sıradan. Bir resim alışverişiyle ilgili bir konuşma yapıyorum. Ve o konuşmaları da dün gibi hatırlıyorum''* ifadesini kullandı. 


*''HANEFİ AVCI İLE BİR ARAYA GELMEDİM''
*
Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı'yı tanıyıp tanımadığı da sorulan Cebeci, şöyle dedi: 


*''Hanefi Avcı ile ben hiç bir araya gelmedim. Yani yüz yüze de geldiğimi zannetmiyorum. Ama ben geleneksel olarak öyle bir gazeteciyim zaten. Ben konuşmam, benimle beraber çalışan muhabir arkadaşlarım konuşurlar ve onlar iletirler. İşte Edirne Emniyet Müdürlüğü sırasında Edirne büro şefim, Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürlüğü sırasında Eskişehir büro şefim, diğer Susurluk olayı sırasında da diğer arkadaşlarım konuşmuşlardır ve benim geleneksel olarak böyle bir huyum var.''* 


Uğur Cebeci, bir gazetecinin, *''Bu kadar önemsiz konuşmaların biriktirilmesini neye bağlıyorsunuz? Buraya gelen herkes konuşmaların önemsiz olduğunu söylüyor. Madem öyle neden saklanır ki?''* sorusuna karşılık da, *''Zannediyorum bir koleksiyoncu var, meraklı. Bunları ileride ihaleyle satacak herhalde. Bilmiyorum neden?''* ifadesini kullandı. 


Cebeci, dinleyen her kimse, kişi veya kurumlardan resmen şikayetçi olduğunu sözlerine ekledi. 


Soruşturma kapsamında daha önce gazeteciler Mehmet Ali Birand, Fatih Altaylı, Enis Berberoğlu, Ertuğrul üzkök, merhum Cumhurbaşkanı Turgut üzal'ın oğlu Demokrat Parti Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Ahmet üzal, eski Başbakan Tansu üiller'in eşi üzer üiller, eski MİT görevlileri Mehmet Eymür ve Yavuz Ataç, iş adamı Erol Aksoy ile emekli orgeneraller üevik Bir ve İsmail Koçman da Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesine gelerek Cumhuriyet Savcısı Kadir Altınışık'a *''mağdur''* sıfatıyla ifade vermişti.


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*Sarızeybek'e Ergenekon şoku !*





Bazı basın kuruluşları hakkında tazminat davası açan Emekli Albay Erdal Sarızeybek, Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında şüpheli olduğunu öğrenince soluğu adliyede aldı.

Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'ne gelen Sarızeybek, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı ve Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz ile görüştü. Medya kurumlarına açtığı tazminat davasının dosyasına İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'ndan gelen yazıyla “Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında şüpheli" olduğunu öğrenen Sarızeybek, adliye çıkışında basın mensuplarının sorularını cevapladı.

Geçen yıl "Ergenekon kasaları" diye haberler yayınlandığını anlatan Sarızeybek, "*143 kişilik bir liste yayınladılar. Ergenekon kasası olarak benim ismimi de yazdılar. Ben bunlar hakkında dava açtım. Dedim ki 'Biz Ergenekon kasası değiliz. ürgüt üyesi de değiliz'*" diye konuştu.

Ankara 15. Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi'ndeki bu davanın geçen ay karar aşamasına gelindiği sırada İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'ndan mahkemeye bir yazı geldiğini belirten Sarızeybek, bu yazıda kendi hakkında "terör örgütü şüphelisidir" ifadelerinin yer aldığını söyledi.

Basın mensuplarının "Hangi terör örgütü üyeliği?" sorusuna Sarızeybek "*şimdi bilmiyorum. Van Cumhuriyet Savcılığı PKK üyesidir, diyor. Buradaki kalem de Ergenekon sözde terör örgütü diyor. Yani ikisi hakkında soruşturma var. Tabi bunlar düzelecek inanıyorum. Bu giden yazı yüzünden Zekeriya üz'le ve başsavcı vekiliyle konuştuk. Buradan giden yazı yüzünden davayı kaybettim*" diye cevap verdi.

Sarızeybek, şunları söyledi:

"*Savcı beni olumlu karşıladı, başsavcı da aynı şekilde. Hemen dosyayı inceleyecekler ve kısa sürede karar verilecek. Soruşturma kapsamında daha önce ifade vermedim. Benim haberim yok şüpheli olduğumdan. şimdi haberim oldu. Bizimle ilgili dosyayı inceleyecekler. Bizim de talebimiz bu oldu. Bizimle ilgili kararı verecekler"*

Zaman gazetesinde "PKK ile uyuşturucu işi yapıyor" şeklinde bir haber çıktığını ve Van Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'nın bu iddia nedeniyle hakkında soruşturma açtığını belirten Sarızeybek, şöyle devam etti:

*"Haberimiz yok. Ama ne yazık ki bana hiç kimse sormadı. Siz uyuşturucu işi yapıyor musunuz? diye, bana hiçbir şey sormadılar. Soruşturma yürüyor, dediler. Tabii onlar soruşturma yürüyor deyip Ankara'daki mahkemeye yazı gönderince davayı kaybettik. Aynı şekilde bu sefer diğer yayın organları hakkında açtık. Burası da yazı gönderince şüphelidir, diye onu da kaybettik. Göreceksiniz. Temyize gideceğim ve o davaların hepsini kazanacağım."*


19 Ekim 2010 Salı 18:28 /* gazete5.com*

----------


## bozok

*Yıldırım: Evi sinyal bulsun*

 
*‘Beni sinyallerin geldiği yere götürün’*
Birinci ümraniye davasının 161. duruşması dün yapıldı. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’nde oluşturulan salonda yapılan duruşmada söz alan tutuklu sanık Veli Küçük’ün avukatı Zeynep Küçük, mahkemenin Osman Yıldırım’ın söz ettiği 2 evle ilgili keşif kararını Silivri’deki mahkemede nöbet tutarak öğrendiğini ifade ederek, “Keşfe katılmak için dilekçeyle başvurdum” dedi. 

*O evi bulamadı*
Keşif günü 5 avukatla gittiklerini, kendisinin önce arabaya alınmadığını, itirazı üzerine araçta yer açıldığını belirten Küçük, Yıldırım’ın arabayla evin keşfini yapamadığını kaydetti. Keşfin ardından savcı Nihat Taşkın’ın “Evin Recep üzkan’a ait olduğunu tespit ettik. Getirelim Osman Yıldırım gösterme yapsın” dediğini, itiraz etmesi üzerine bunun kabul edilmediğini belirten Veli Küçük’ün avukatı Zeynep Küçük, “Ataşehir’deki ev yok. Osman Yıldırım o eve gitmedi, evi bulamadı. Bulunmamış, tespiti yapılmamış evin komşuları dinlenmez” diye konuştu. Osman Yıldırım da, “İkinci bir site vardır. Bu sitenin olduğu, telefon sinyallerinden mevcuttur. Migros’un önünden Alparslan Arslan’a telefon açtım. Bir arkadaşı beni alıp siteye götürdü. Telefon sinyalleri ortada. Telefonun sinyal verdiği noktaya kadar götürsünler, her iki siteyi, daireleri göstereyim” dedi. 

*Apartman sakinleri sanıkları teşhis edemedi*
1. ümraniye davasında, Ataşehir’de el bombalarının verildiği iddia edilen apartmanın sakinleri tanıklık yaptı. Tanık Nadiye ünay, geçen yıl polislere, kendisine gösterilen resimleri bazı kişilere benzettiğini söylediğini anlattı. Evi kiralayan Recep üzkan’ı tanımadığını belirten ünay, soru üzerine şahsı tarif etti. Hakim Hüseyin üzese’nin, ayrıntılarla ilgili soruları üzerine sanık Veli Küçük küfür ederek salondan çıkmak istedi. Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün’ün uyarısıyla Küçük yerine döndü. Tanık ünay’ın ağladığını gören şengün duruşmaya ara verdi. Aradan sonra soruları yanıtlamayı sürdüren ünay, “şu an canlı gördüğüm kişiler benzettiklerim değiller” dedi. Duruşma Perşembe gününe ertelendi.


19/10/2010 - 23:00:19 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*ABDULLAH GüL BU SüZLERİNDE SAMİMİ Mİ*

 


20.10.2010 00:07

12 Eylül halkoylamasına sunulan anayasa değişikliğinin hedefinde “yargıyı ele geçirme” niyetinin olduğu, Adalet Bakanlığı’nın bir liste destekleyerek, HSYK seçimlerini kazanmasıyla da teyit oldu. 

Anımsarsanız, AKP bu hedefe ilerlerken YARSAV’ı parçalamak için “demokrat” yargıçlarla ittifak kurmuştu. *Demokrat Yargı* da, 12 Eylül için yoğun bir “evet” çalışması yürütmüştü… Ancak 13 Eylül sabahı, köprülerden biri geçilmişti artık! Adalet Bakanlığı, HSYK’yı ele geçirmek için kendi listesini oluşturmuş, Demokrat Yargı’ya ihtiyacı kalmamıştı artık!

HSYK seçimleri sırasında konuşan *Demokrat Yargı Eşbaşkanı Orhangazi Ertekin*, içine düştükleri durumu görmüş ve “*bakanlık bazı adayları çekilmesi için tehdit etti*” demişti. *Ertekin*, “cemaat ve hükümet yanlısı avukatların hakim ve savcıları etkilemeye çalıştığını” belirtmiş ve “yaklaşık *iki bin kişi sahada bakanlık için çalışıyor*” demişti. _(Vatan, 16 Ekim 2010)_

“*Demokrasi bir tramvaydır, istediğimiz durakta ineriz*” anlayışına sahip *Tayyip Erdoğan* ve ekibinin “değiştiği” masalına inanarak onlarla kol kola giren kesimlerin içine düşecekleri durum sırasıyla bu olacak! Temennimiz, bu gerçeğin, daha köprü geçilmeden görülmesi.


*YARGI İLE YASAMA VE YüRüTME, TEK ELDE*

Yargıya müdahale, artık hükümetin Adalet Bakanlığı üzerinden “açık saha” çalışması yapması boyutuna kadar varmıştır. İşine gelen yargı kararlarını “hukuk içi” bulup, kararı eleştirenleri “yargıya müdahale etmekle” suçlayan AKP, işine gelmeyen “yargı kararlarını” da bildiğiniz üzere “*askeri vesayete*” ve “*Ergenekon*”a mal ederek kamuoyu oluşturuyor hep…

Yargıya müdahalenin hangi boyutta uygulandığının son dönemdeki en çarpıcı örneklerinden biri de, AKP’nin iki numaralı ismi *Cumhurbaşkanı Gül*’ün, henüz Dışişleri Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı iken, *Diyarbakır Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Osman Baydemir*’i nasıl gözaltına almaktan kurtardığı gerçeğidir.


*GüL, OSMAN BAYDEMİR’İ GüZALTINDAN KURTARDI*

*Abdullah Gül*, o dönem aynı zamanda Terörle Mücadele Yüksek Kurulu’nun da Başkanı. Cizre, şırnak, Diyarbakır’ın savaş alanına döndüğü, kepenklerin indiği, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin bölgede otoritesinin olmadığının gösterilmeye çalışıldığı günler… O sırada, Diyarbakır Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı *Osman Baydemir*’in gözaltına alınacağı haberi geliyor Dışişleri konutuna… *Abdullah Gül*, gelen bu habere üzülüyor, kızıyor… Ve *Gül*, duruma müdahale edip, *Baydemir*’in gözaltına alınmasını engelliyor! *Başbakan Erdoğan*’ın şimdiki müsteşarı *Efkan Ala*, o zaman Diyarbakır Valisi… Ve *Vali Efkan Ala*, emrindeki kolluk kuvvetlerini “kan akmasın” gerekçesiyle geri çekiyor… _(Fatih üekirge, Hürriyet, 19 Ekim 2010)_

Peki *Baydemir*’i gözaltından kurtaran *Cumhurbaşkanı Gül* Ergenekon soruşturmasında nasıl bir rol oynamıştı?

Anımsatalım:


*GüL: DELİLLENDİRİN, SAVCI BULUN, YARGILAYIN*

“Danıştay saldırısından hemen sonra *Dışişleri Bakanı Abdullah Gül*’e polis bir *şema* getirir. Bu şemada, Danıştay saldırganı dahil bugün tutuklu olarak cezaevinde bulunan bütün Ergenekon şüphelileri yer almaktadır. Sadece onlar mı, daha fazlası da var şemada. Ama ilk ağızda Danıştay saldırısı ile çok sonra İstanbul’da başlayacak olan Ergenekon soruşturması arasında somut bir bağlantı kurulamıyor. Emniyet ilk gün getirip *Abdullah Gül*’e sunduğu *istihbari bağlantıları savcılara sunamıyor, delillendiremiyor*”. _(İsmet Berkan, Ergenekon’un Yakın Tarihi 5, Radikal, 9 Nisan 2008)_

“Bu şema, aynı zamanda Ergenekon’un ‘çete’ tarafını oluşturan, silahlı-külahlı işlere karışanların şemasıydı. Aslında *Abdullah Gül çok kararlıydı*, ‘Haydi’ dedi, ‘*Bana anlattığınızı delillendirip savcıya da anlatın, hepsi yakalansın, yargılansın’*”. _(İsmet Berkan, Ergenekon bir rövanş mı?, Radikal, 4 Temmuz 2008)_

“O dönemde, *Murat Yetkin*’le birlikte Ankara’da çok önemli bir güvenlik yetkilisiyle sohbet ediyorduk, o yetkili bize ‘Savcı bulunamıyor’ dedi, ‘Elde pek çok şey var ama savcılar soruşturmaktan çekiniyor.’ *Nasıl olduysa İstanbul’da Zekeriya üz isimli bir savcı bulundu*”. _(İsmet Berkan, Ergenekon bir rövanş mı?, Radikal, 4 Temmuz 2008)_


*ABD’NİN HESAPLARI ve ANKARA’YA YANSIMASI*

*Abdullah Gül*, yalanlamadığı bu iddialarda ortaya konulduğu gibi, Ergenekon soruşturmasının tam göbeğindedir. *Delilden suça değil de, suç saydığına uygun delil yaratılmasını isteyecek kadar da hukuk dışı bir yöntemin savunucusudur…* 

Kaldı ki, Ergenekon dalgalarının yoğun yaşandığı sırada da *Abdullah Gül*, “gözaltına alınanlar henüz suçlu mu, suçsuz mu belli değil, yargı karar verecek” diyecek kadar, yargının evrensel ilkesi olan masumiyet karinesi anlayışından da uzaktır.

Bugün *Abdullah Gül*’ün çıkıp, Silivri’dekilerin tutukluluk halinin uzamasından şikayet eder bir görüntü içinde olması, sadece ABD’de yapılan bazı hesapların ve uzlaşıların, Ankara’ya yansımasıyla ilgilidir.


*Mehmet Ali Güller*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Doğan: JİTEM'i yetim bırakmam*

 

*Doğan, 'Yeşil'den Cem Ersever'e ve JİTEM'e kadar pek çok konuda çarpıcı açıklamalar yaptı.*

Gazeteci-yazar üetin Agaşe, yeni kitabı Postal'da Ergenekon sanığı Arif Doğan'la yaptığı söyleşiye de yer verdi. Doğan, 'Yeşil'den Cem Ersever'e ve JİTEM'e kadar pek çok konuda çarpıcı açıklamalar yaptı 

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan JİTEM'in kurucularından Arif Doğan, internete düşen ses kayıtlarının ardından bu kez 'Postal' ile gündemde. Söz konusu kayıtlarda 'Eşref Paşa'nın ölümü. 'Cem Ersever yaptırttı' diyorlar. Ben destek vermesem nasıl yapacaktı ki' diyen Doğan, gazeteci-yazar üetin Agaşe'ye konuştu. 

Paraf Yayınlarından yarın piyasaya çıkacak olan kitapta, Trabzon'da başladığı gizli istihbarat amirliğinden, Eşref Bitlis suikastı ve 'Yeşil' kod adlı Mahmut Yıldırım'a kadar pek çok karanlık nokta Arif Doğan'ın ağzından yer alıyor. ABD ve AB'nin Ortadoğu planlarının yanı sıra itirafçıların ifadeleri ve MİT raporlarına da yer verilen kitapta, Doğan'ın öne çıkanlar ifadeleri özetle şöyle: 

*JİTEM BENİM, BEN JİTEM'İM* 

- 'Benimle beraber. JİTEM benim, ben JİTEM'im. Daha ne olsun. İnkar etmiyorum ki. Halef selefimi seçiyorum ben şimdi. Bir tane değil ikiye çıkarıyorum. Ben yetim bırakır mıyım JİTEM'i. Bir karı varsa kocası da vardır. üocuk doğurduysa gökten zembille inmemiştir. Ben JİTEM'ciyim, aptal değilim.' 

- 'Jandarma İstihbarat Grup Komutanlığı ile JİTEM'in birbirinden farkı, Jandarma İstihbarat Grup Komutanlığı'nın operasyon unsurlarının ve idareci unsurlarının asker olmasıdır. JİTEM görevlileri asker değildir. Hepsi sivildir.' 

*'YEşİL' İLE HABERLEşİYORUZ* 

- 'Evet, yaşıyor. Bir tek benimle yaşıyor. Haberleşirken canlı posta kullanıyoruz, öyle haberleşip geliyoruz bir araya.' 

- 'Mahmut Yıldırım, Güneydoğu'da benim kontrolümde bir iki fiili görev yapmıştır. Adı geçen şahsı, özellikle bölgede, yani Elazığ-Bingöl-Bitlis hattında istihbarat toplama görevinde kullandım, kendisi ben emekli olana kadar, sözleşmeli personel olarak görev yaptı. Ben emekli olduktan sonra kimlerle çalıştı, kimlere hizmet verdi ben bilmiyorum. 1997 senesinde Doğubayazıt'ta bir araya geldik. Sonrasındaysa uzun süre görüşmedik.' 

- 'Ben cezaevine girmeden önceyse biz istihbaratçıların kullandığı bir yöntem olan pusula yoluyla haberleştim, posta aracılığıyla haberleştim. Yani bir sene öncesine kadar yaşıyordu.' 

*Ersever'in o kadar aklı varsa ben de...* 

- Doğan'ın internete düşen ses kayıtları ve Eşref Bitlis suikastına ilişkin ifadeleri Postal'da şöyle yer alıyor: 'Ses kaydı doğru ama içeriği çoğu yanlış. Montaj. Ben sapık mıyım?..' 

- '90'da ayrıldım meslekten adam 93'te öldü... Cem 
Ersever'i çok iyi tanırım. Eğer Cem Ersever'in gidip uçağı düşürecek kadar aklı varsa, bir uçağı düşürecek kadar cesursa, hani Atatürk heykeli var ya oraya gider köpek gibi havlarım, eşek gibi de anırırım. Daha ne diyeyim? Gerçi senin de tanıdığın biri rahmetli. Ben insan olarak evladım gibi severdim Cem Ersever'i.' 

*'90'larda JİTEM'in başına Küçük geldi'* 

- 90'lı yıllarda JİTEM'deki değişim, Suriye kökenli itirafçı 'Mete' kod adlı İbrahim Babat'ın ağzından Postal'da şöyle: 1990'lı yılların başından itibaren JİTEM'de köklü değişiklikler oldu. Asayiş Bölge Komutanlığı'na Hikmet Köksal Paşa getirilmişti, gruplar oluşturulmuştu. JİTEM'in başına da Veli Küçük Paşa getirilmişti. (O zaman Albaydı.) 1990 yılında yakalanıp serbest bırakılan itirafçılar asker kimliğiyle JİTEM Grup Komutanlığı'na alınmışlardı. Bütün asker itirafçıların bir araya toplatılması düşünülüyordu...' 

*'Uyuşturucu işini en iyi yönlendiren kişi'* 
- Kitapta, 'Yeşil' kod adlı Mahmut Yıldırım'la ilişkin emekli Jandarma İstihbarat Astsubayı Hüseyin Oğuz'un, ifadeleri de bulunuyor: 'Yeşil, Veli Küçük Paşa Kocaeli Alay Komutanı olunca bu tarafa kaydı... Uyuşturucu olayını en güzel yönlendiren kişi bu... Teşkilat şemasında Korkut Eken en üstte...' 

*Doğru zamanı bekledim* 

Postal için doğru zamanı beklediğini belirten Agaşe, yaklaşık 9 aylık çalışma sürecini ve Arif Doğan'ın projeye nasıl dahil olduğunu anlattı 

- Postal'ı yazmaya nasıl karar verdiniz? 
Uzun süre üzerinde düşündüğüm bir çalışmaydı Postal. Kendimce doğru zamanı bekledim çıkarmak için. Yıllardır Türkiye'de gereksiz kavgalar yaşanıyor, 30 yılı aşkın süredir bitmeyen, bitemeyen bir terör var, Ortadoğu'da yeni şekillenmeler ve bir Türkiye gerçeği var. üzellikle terörle mücadelede görev yapan çokca insanla uzun süreç içerisinde bir araya geldim. Bu bir araya gelişlerde anlatılanlar ve yaptığım araştırmalar ışığında çıktı Postal. Uzun yıllar Türkiye'de yaşananlara üetin Agaşe'ce bir bakıştı... 

- Arif Doğan projeye nasıl dahil oldu? 
Postal'ı bitirmek üzereyken tanıştım Arif 
Doğan'la. Kitaptada uzun uzun anlattım. 
Sonuç olarak Arif Doğan portresi, yazdığım kitapla örtüşüyordu. Bu kitapta Arif Doğan'ı, daha çok kamera arkasından görülen yerlerini öne çıkararak paylaştım. 

- Arif Doğan'ın anlattıkları bu kadar mı? 
Tabiki değil, ama ben kitabımın dokusuna uygun olan kadarını okuyucuyla paylaştım... 

*Süreyya üstünel AKBALIK* / AKşAM 


18.10.2010 09:40:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*'Ergenekon' davasında olay*


 

*Birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasında adeta 'yüzde' krizi yaşandı. Küçük bağırıp küfretti.*

Birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasında tanık olarak dinlenen Ataşehir'deki Recep üzkan'a ait dairenin bulunduğu apartmanın sakinlerinden Nadiye ünay, ''şu anda canlı gördüğüm kişiler benzettiğim kişiler değiller'' dedi. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada, Ataşehir'deki toplantının yapıldığı ve Cumhuriyet gazetesine atılan el bombalarının verildiği iddia edilen dairenin bulunduğu apartmanda oturan Nadiye ünay, bu daireyi kiralayan Recep üzkan'ı hiç tanımadığını söyledi. 

YüZDELERİ POLİSLER SüYLEMİş 

ünay, göbekli, 60 yaşlarında bir erkeği, söz konusu 18 numaralı dairenin önünde koyu renkli ev eşyasının yanında gördüğünü anlattı. 

üye Hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese'nin, bu şahsın belirgin özelliklerini anlatmasını istediği ünay, ''60 yaşlarında, bıyıklı, benim boyum 1.70, benden biraz uzun'' dedi. 

üzese'nin, ''Saçları dökük müydü, şapkalı mıydı? üok benziyordu dediğiniz kişiyi yüzde kaç oranında benzettiniz?'' sorusuna sanıklar tepki gösterirken, tartışmalar yaşandı. 

Tutuklu sanık Veli Küçük, bağırıp küfür ederek duruşma salonundan çıkarken, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün de ''Oturun, kabadayılık yapmayın. Mahkeme gereğini yapar'' diye uyarıda bulundu. 

Veli Küçük yeniden salona girerken, tutuklu sanık İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek'in de bağırdığı görüldü. 

Tanık ünay'ın kürsüye başını koyarak ağlaması üzerine duruşmaya ara verildi. 

Aranın ardından üye hakim üzese'nin soruları üzerine Nadiye ünay, polislerin kendisine gösterdiği resimlerdeki kişileri binada gördüğü kişilere benzettiğini söylediğini tekrarlayarak, ''şu anda canlı gördüğüm kişiler benzettiğim kişiler değiller'' dedi. 

üye Hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu'nun sorusu üzerine de ünay, polise verdiği ifadenin ardından kendisine yönelik bir tehdit olmadığını belirterek, ancak gazetecilerin kendisini kapıcıya sormasından tedirgin olduğunu dile getirdi. 

Nadiye ünay'a soruların yöneltilmesinin tamamlanmasının ardından Başkan şengün, duruşmanın 21 Ekim Perşembe gününe ertelendiğini açıkladı. 


20.10.2010 00:53:00 / *INTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*'JİTEM deneme amaçlı kuruldu'*


 

*Doğan: Emir dönemin Jandarma Genel Komutanı Burhanettin Bigalı tarafından verildi.*

Ergenekon davası sanığı emekli Albay Arif Doğan tarafından kurulduğu iddia edilen ve bugüne kadar resmi makamlarca varlığı kabul edilmeyen JİTEM’in Ergenekon bağlantıları mercek altına alındı. 

Doğan’dan ele geçirilen 8 çuval belgeye ilişkin incelemelerine devam eden özel yetkili savcılık, Doğan’ı 15 saat süreyle sorguladı. Ergenekon davası sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük ve İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek’ten ele geçtiği öne sürülen “Ergenekon analiz, Yeni Yapılanma Yönetim ve Geliştirme Projesi” başlıklı dökümanda yer alan “Ergenekon’un kendi içinde JİTEM gerçeği ile yaşayarak yeterli deneyimi elde etti” şeklindeki ifadenin sorulması üzerine ise Doğan JİTEM’in geçici emirle denenmek üzere kurulduğunu söyledi. Doğan şunları söyledi: 

“Jandarma İstihbarat Grup Komutanlığı’nın istihbarat toplayarak ilgili mercilere bildirmesi sonucu yapılacak operasyonel faaliyetlerdeki gecikme ve bir kısım sıkıntılar nedeniyle Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’nın emri ile Jandarma Asayiş Bölge Komutanlığı bünyesinde ikinci bir emre kadar JİTEM Jandarma İstihbarat Terörle Mücadele Grup Komutanlığı ismi adı altında deneme amaçlı bir kadro oluşturuldu. Bu yapının oluşturulması emri dönemin Jandarma Genel Komutanı Burhanettin Bigalı tarafından verildi. JİTEM’in görev alanı Jandarma Asayiş Bölge Komutanlığı, yani OHAL Bölge Valiliği sınırları içerisindeydi. Binbaşı Hüseyin Kara tim komutanıydı. Cem Ersever, Aytekin üzen, Ali Yıldız, Abdulkerim Kırca, Yunus Nebioğlu gibi subay sınıfından kişiler vardı. 1990’da bu görevden ayrıldım. Görevi o dönemde Albay rütbesinde olan Veli Küçük’e devrettim. 

Yeşil’le bağlantısı 

3 Mart 2004’de üniversite öğrencisi ünder Babat’ı öldürdüğü iddia edilen ve 2006’da boğularak öldürülen Hakan Saraylıoğlu’nun da kendi elemanı olduğunu öne süren Doğan, Yeşil Kod adlı Mahmut Yıldırım’ın Muş Valiliğini silahla taraması olayına ilişkin bir bilgisinin olmadığını belirtti. ‘Yeşil’in mükemmel bir istihbaratçı olduğunu ileri süren Doğan; “İcraatleri hakkında bilgim yoktur. Kendisi Bingöl-Tunceli ve Muş bölgelerinde görev yapmıştır. Jandarma İstihbarat Grup Komutanlığı’na bağlı bir elemandı. En son olarak da 1994’de Niğde İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı olduğum dönemde bana uğradı” dedi. Doğan internete düşen ve “Alevi- Sünni kavgası için Alevilere saldıracak sakallı bir ekip kurdum” beyanlarının yer aldığı ses kaydını ise kabul etmedi. 

Ayşegül USTA / Hürriyet 

14.10.2010 09:29:00 /* İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON SAVCISI ODATV’Yİ İHTAR ETTİ*

 


18.10.2010 15:14

Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz Odatv’ye ihtar gönderdi. İhtarnamenin can alıcı bölümü şöyle:

“Oda TV adlı internet sitesinde yayınlanan BAşBAKAN ERGENEKON SAVCISIYLA KAü DEFA GüRüşTü? Başlıklı 09.10.2010 tarihli haber ile bahse konu haber içeriğinde geçen *iddiaların tamamı yalan ve gerçek dışıdır.*” (*İlgili haber için tıklayınız*)

Tutuklu Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı’nın iddialarına yer verilen haberde, Zekeriya üz’le ilgili bölüm şöyleydi:

*“Hanefi Avcı’nın hiç gündeme gelmeyen, Odatv’yle paylaştığı önemli iddialarından birisi de şuydu:*

*Başbakan Erdoğan hem İstanbul’daki Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz, hem de Erzincan’daki Ergenekon Savcısı Osman şanal’la defalarca gizlice görüşmüştü… Görüşmeler yüz yüze ve Ankara’da gerçekleşmişti!..”*

Bu iddia ve diğerleri Avcı’ya aittir. Avcı gibi kritik ve önemli bir devlet görevlisi bu iddiaları gündeme getirdiği için bize göre haberdir. Bu çerçevede haberi aynen yayınladık.

Gelin görün ki Zekeriya üz, sadece kendisiyle ilgili bölümle ilgili ihtarda bulunmuyor. “*Haber içeriğinde geçen iddiaların tamamı yalandır*” diyor.

Haberde geçen diğer iddiaları kısaca hatırlatalım.

- “(Başbakanlık) ürtülü ödenek parasıyla birisine hediye kürk alındı…”

- “Cemaatin bazı bakanlardan hiç memnun olmadığını, bunları dikkatle izlediği…”

- “Cemaatin bakanlar hakkında şantaj amaçlı olmak üzere bilgi ve belge topladığı…”

- “Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü İstihbarat şubesinde müdür olarak görev yapan Z.G. rumuzlu emniyet müdürü Fethullahçıların Truva atıdır.”

- “Polisteki Fethullahçılar Listesini bizzat Z.G. oluşturdu.”

- “Taraf gazetesinin haber kaynağı cemaatin Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri içindeki imamıdır.”

İddialar fena halde şaşırtıcı.

Savcı üz ise “*Haberde geçen iddiaların tamamının yalan*” olduğunu iddia ediyor. İddialar ve iddiaların gerçek bilgisiyle ilgili ne kadar bilgisi var bilemiyoruz ama ihtarnameyi imla hatalarına da dokunmadan aynen yayınlıyoruz:
*

İHTARNAME*

Oda TV adlı internet sitesinde yayınlanan *BAşBAKAN ERGENEKON SAVCISIYLA KAü DEFA GüRüşTü? Başlıklı 09.10.2010* tarihli haber ile bahse konu haber içeriğinde geçen iddiaların tamamı yalan ve gerçek dışıdır.
şahsım hakkında çıkan, gerçeğe aykırı ve asılsız yazı ve yayınlarınız sebebi ile 5651 sayılı “İnternet Ortamında Yapılan Yayınların düzenlenmesi ve Bu yayınlar yoluyla işlenen Suçlarla Mücadele edilmesi” Hakkındaki Kanunun 9. maddesi gereği;

a)şahsım ile ilgili yayınlanan yazının *siteden kaldırılmasını,
*b) İhtarnamenin hiçbir düzeltme ve ekleme yapılmaksızın aynı şekilde 1 Hafta Süre ile sitenizde *yayınlanması* yasal zorunluluk olduğundan öncelikle bu yazının yayınlanmasını, yayınlanmaması halinde Sulh Ceza Mahkemesine müracat edileceği hususu kanunen ihtar olunur. 

*14.10.2010*

*Zekeriya üz
İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı”* 

*Odatv.com

*

----------


## bozok

*Uğur Dündar: şiddetle kınıyorum!*


*Avcı’dan değil ‘uzun kulak’tan şikayetçi* 

Devrimci Karargah’a yardım ve yataklık iddiasıyla tutuklanan eski Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı’nın Eskişehir’deki ofisinde yapılan aramada ele geçirildiği öne sürülen 24 ses kasetindeki 53 kişiden biri olan Uğur Dündar, dün Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’nde ifade verdi. Soruşturmayı yürüten İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Kadir Altınışık’la görüşen Dündar, çıkışta gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtladı. Dinlemeyle ilgili şikayette bulunduğunu söyleyen Dündar, “Münhasıran Hanefi Avcı’dan değil. Hanefi Avcı, bu olayın şüphelilerinden biri. Ben, kim dinlediyse, kim bugüne kadar bu kayıtları sakladıysa onlardan şikayetçi oldum” dedi. Dündar kendisinin değil, haber için görüştüğü kişinin dinlendiğini de söyledi. Dün ayrıca işadamı Korkmaz Yiğit ile gazeteci Cüneyt üzdemir de aynı nedenle adliyeye gelerek ifade verdi. 


21.10.2010 13:37 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Org.Berk davasında karar!*


*Recep DEMİRCİ/ERZİNCAN, (DHA)* 

Ergenekon sanığı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk, “Başbakan’ın memleketi de sattığını biliyor musunuz?” sözleri üzerine başlatılan soruşturmada takipsizlik kararı verildi. Orgeneral Berk, 3. Ordu Komutanı iken 20 Mayıs 2008’de PKK’lı teröristler tarafından 1993’te 33 kişinin katledildiği Kemaliye ilçesinin Başbağlar köyüne gitmiş vatandaşlarla sohbet ederken Başbakan’a bu sözlerle hakaret ettiği iddia edilmişti. Başbakan Erdoğan’ın avukatı Fatih şahin’in şikayet üzerine başlatılan soruşturmada yazılı ifade veren Berk, “İddialarda yer alan konuşmalar olmamıştır” dedi. Savcının bilgilerine başvurduğu iki üst düzey komutanın da benzer ifadeyi vermesi üzerine kovuşturmaya yer olmadığını belirterek takipsizlik kararı aldı. 


22.10.2010 12:50 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*TARAF BİLE BİLE YANILTIYOR*

 

23.10.2010 16:44

Taraf Gazetesi, Bahar Kılıçgedik imzasıyla bugün sürmanşetten “*Kafes’in şifresi Levent*” başlıklı bir haber yayınladı. Haberde Levent Bektaş’ta bulunduğu iddia edilen Kafes Planı’na ilişkin 9 Temmuz tarihli “*TüBİTAK Raporu*” yeniymiş gibi anlatılıyordu.

Oysa hem 9 Temmuz tarihli “*TüBİTAK Raporu*”, hem de Emniyet Müdürlüğü’nün verdiği 2 rapor, ABD’de Bilişim Laboratuarında yapılan incelemelerle yalanlanmış, üstelik raporların karşılaştırması yapılarak açık çelişkileri gösterilmişti. Geçtiğimiz günlerde Boğaziçi üniversitesi de Kafes Planı’nın Levent Bektaş’tan ele geçen CD’lerde bulunmadığına dair rapor yayınladı. Kısacası Kafes Planı çok önemli kurumlarca yalanlanmış, TüBİTAK’ın ve Emniyet’in verdiği çelişkili raporlar tartışmalı hale gelmişti. Nitekim davanın son celsesinde TüBİTAK da incelediği CD örneğinin başka olabileceğini söyleyerek yapılan hatayı kabul etmiş, kendi verdiği raporu yalanlamıştı. Ancak Taraf Gazetesi tüm bu gelişmeleri yok sayarak TüBİTAK’ın bile sahip çıkmadığı ve “hazırlayanları” yargı önüne çıkarabilecek rapora sahip çıktı. 3 ay önceki plan yeni gibi okuyuculara sunuldu ve Kafes Planı’nın bu rapora dayanılarak gerçek olduğu iddia edildi.

Odatv olarak Taraf’ın bugünkü haberini konuyu ayrıntılarıyla bilen, *Levent Bektaş’ın avukatı Hüseyin Ersöz’e* sorduk.

İşte Ersöz’ün açıklamaları:

*“HANGİ TARAF? TABİİ Kİ YANLIş TARAF!*

İddia edilen Kafes Eylem Planı’na ilişkin isnatlar ilk olarak *19 Kasım 2009 tarihli Taraf Gazetesi*’nde yayınlandıktan sonra kamuoyuna mal olmuş ve gerek sanıklar gerekse müdafileri olan bizler Gizlilik Kararı nedeni ile 
ulaşamadığımız bilgilere adı geçen gazetede yayınlandıktan sonra kısmen vakıf olabilmiştik.

Soruşturma aşamasında olan ve dosya üzerinde *Gizlilik Kararı* bulunması sebebi ile ulaşamadığımız bilgilere Taraf Gazetesi’nin daha iddianame açıklanmadan aylar öncesinden ulaşmasını bir gazetecilik başarısı olarak nitelendirmek ise mümkün değildir. üünkü sonraki aşmalarda görülmüştür ki, *Masumiyet Karinesini hiçe sayarak konular çarpıtılmış ve yanlış – yönlendirici bilgiler ile Kamuoyu yanıltılmaya çalışmıştır.* Bu genel üslup benzer davalardaki habercilik anlayışı ile Taraf Gazetesi’nin genel yayın politikasının bir parçası haline gelmiş görünmektedir. Ancak Taraf Gazetesi Adil Yargılanma Hakkı’na ilişkin tüm etik değerlerden yoksun olarak yayınlamaya devam ettiği bu ve benzeri haberlerde *yanıltmaya devam etmektedir.*

*TARAF’IN “SAVCILIK” GüREVİ*
Bugün “*Kafesin şifresi Levent*” başlıklı haberde bunun örneklerinden biri olarak karşımıza çıkmıştır. Taraf Gazetesi’ne bir şeyler anlatmanın zor olduğunu biliyoruz çünkü onların habercilik anlayışlarında birçok örnekte olduğu gibi *Adil Yargılanma Hakkı, Savunma Hakkı ve Masumiyet Karinesi’ne Saygı gibi ilkeler yer almamakta*, ancak bizler yine de ısrarla anlatmaya devam edeceğiz. Zira açıkça Hukuk Devleti ve Demokrasiden nasbini almamış bu zihniyetin yıkılması ve bu haberleri yapan *Taraf Gazetesi mensuplarının hukuk çizgisine çekilmesi gerektiğini düşünüyoruz.*

üncelikle Taraf Gazetesi eski bir haberi yani 09.07.2010 tarihli TüBİTAK Raporu’nu kendisine temel alarak birtakım değerlendirmelerde bulunmuş. Bunu anlayabiliyoruz. Zira iddia edilen Kafes Eylem Planı’nı ilk defa bu gazetede yayınlanmıştır. *Söz konusu gazete, daha Mahkeme aşamasına dahi gelmeyen bir yargılama sürecine ilişkin olarak adeta Savcılık rolünü üstlenmiştir.* *Sonrasında yaşanan ve müvekkilimizin masumiyetine temel oluşturan argümanlara da yayınlarında asla yer vermemiştir.* *Dosya ya sunulan bilirkişi raporlarını görmezden gelmiş ve dosya kapsamında yargılanan insanların masum olabileceği yönünde tek bir yayın dahi yapmamıştır.* Kısacası benzer davalarda gözlemlenen tipik Savcılık görevini yerine getirmiştir. şimdi de doğal olarak bu iddiaları destekleyecek bir yayın politikasını sürdürmesi gerekiyor.

*TARAF’IN İDDİALARI VE YANITLAR*
Peki, ne diyor Taraf Gazetesi? İddialarına satır satır cevap verelim:
_“Poyrazköy’de yapılan kazılarda ele geçirilen mühimmatlarla bağlantılı olarak tutuklanan ve ofisinde yapılan aramalarda Kafes Eylem Planı’nın yer aldığı CD’lere ulaşılan Levent Bektaş’ın avukatları, TüBİTAK’ın incelemesinin ardından söz konusu CD’lerin Boğaziçi üniversitesi’nde görevli üç kişilik bir bilirkişi heyeti tarafından incelenmesini istemişti. Heyet, planın yer aldığı 1 nolu CD ve 3 nolu DVD üzerinde yaptığı incelemeler sonucunda, “Kafes Eylem Planı’na ulaşılamadığı” yönünde bir rapor hazırlamıştı.”_

Taraf Gazetesi konuyu yeteri kadar irdelememiş. Bu konuda kendilerini aydınlatalım:

üncelikle dosya kapsamında bulunan ve DVD içinde iddia edilen“Kafes Eylem Planı”nın bulunmadığına ilişkin tek rapor *Boğaziçi üniversitesi* tarafından hazırlanan rapor değil. *Emniyet Mensupları tarafından hazırlanan 22.04.2009 tarihli rapor*da aynı tespiti içeriyor. Yani söz konusu CD ve DVD’ler içinde suç konusu ile ilişkilendirilebilecek bir hususun bulunmadığını. Yine *29 sayfadan oluşan ve Emniyet Mensupları tarafından hazırlanan 09.05.2009 tarihli bir başka raporda söz konusu DVD içinde Taraf Gazetesi’nin 19.11.2009 tarihinde manşetten verdiği sözde eylem planının bulunmadığını belirtiyor*. 
Aynı şekilde ABD’nin ilk üç Adli Bilişim Kuruluşu arasında yer alan *Cyber Diligence Inc*’de söz konusu DVD içinde Kafes Eylem Planı bulunmadığı tespitini yapmıştır.

Bu süreci kısaca özetlemek gerekirse;

Mahkeme 15.07.2010 tarihli kararında sanık müdafilerinin DVD üzerinde adli inceleme yaptırabilmesi için imajının (birebir kopyalarının, ayna görüntüsünün) çıkarılmasına ve sanık müdafilerine verilmesine karar vermiştir. Bunun üzerine TüBİTAK’tan görevlendirilen Bilirkişi *Yılmaz üANKAYA*, 26.08.2010 tarihinde Beşiktaş Adliyesi’ne gelerek “*adli analiz araçları*” kullanmak suretiyle bu işlemi gerçekleştirmiştir. Söz konusu CD ve DVD’nin imaj kopyası 27.08.2010 tarihinde tarafımızca alınmış ve inceleme yapılması için *Boğaziçi üniversitesi*’ne gönderilmiştir. 12.09.2010 tarihinde Mahkemeden ikinci kez teslim alınan imaj ise *Cyber Diligence Inc* (ABD) isimli Adli Bilişim şirketine gönderilerek inceleme yaptırılmıştır. Tüm bu süreç yasalara uygun ve *CMK 67/6. Maddesi* kapsamında gerçekleşmiştir. Taraf Gazetesi’nin bugün yayınlanan haberde yer alan;

_“Mahkeme, Emniyet, TüBİTAK ve bilirkişi raporları arasındaki çelişkilerin giderilmesi için tüm belgeleri TüBİTAK’a göndermeye karar vermişti._ 
_Mahkemenin sanık avukatları tarafından özel bilirkişilere hazırlatılan raporu değil, resmi kurum olan TüBİTAK’ın verdiği raporu dikkate alacağı öğrenildi.”_ bilgisi ise gerçeği yansıtmamaktadır. Zira Bilirkişi İncelemesine ilişkin *CMK’nun 67. Maddesinin 6. Fıkrası*nda özel bilirkişilik adı altında bir inceleme yer almamaktadır. Bu madde de;
_“Cumhuriyet savcısı, katılan, vekili, şüpheli veya sanık, müdafii veya kanuni temsilci, yargılama konusu olayla ilgili olarak veya bilirkişi raporunun hazırlanmasında değerlendirilmek üzere ya da bilirkişi raporu hakkında, uzmanından bilimsel mütalaa alabilirler.”_

denilmektedir. Görüleceği üzere *Savcılık ve savunma tarafından hazırlanan raporda aynı güç ve kudrette olup*, *TüBİTAK tarafından hazırlanan rapor ile bizlerin Mahkemeye sunmuş olduğu rapor arasında hiçbir fark bulunmamaktadır.* Taraf Gazetesi’nin haberinde bu konuya yer vermesi tamamen bilimsel değerlendirmeler içeren ve Türkiye’nin en saygın bilim kuruluşları arasında yer alan Boğaziçi üniversitesi’nin raporunu geçersiz kılmak çabasından kaynaklanmaktadır. *Mahkemenin TüBİTAK’ın verdiği raporu dikkate alacağı yönündeki değerlendirme de yukarıda yapmış olduğumuz izahatlar çerçevesinde geçersiz ve mesnetsizdir. Zira Mahkemeler dosya kapsamında yer alan deliller ve yasal düzenlemeler ile bağlıdır, Taraf Gazetesi’nin beyanları ile değil.*

Haberin devamında şu hususlara değinilmektedir:

_“Raporda şu bilgilere yer verildi: “3 No’lu DVD’de Kafes Eylem Planı olarak adlandırılan planın “aa.rar” isimli sıkıştırılmış dosya içerisinde bulunduğu ifade edilmektedir. “aa.rar” isimli dosyanın parolasının “levent” olduğu yapılan inceleme sonucunda öğrenilmiştir."”_

Ancak Taraf Gazetesi bir gazetecilik başarısı olarak verdiği bu haberinde de yanlış ve eksik bilgiden kaynaklanan çok bariz hatalara düşmüştür. Bu da sarsılmaz ve güvenilir bir kaynak olarak gördüğü TüBİTAK Raporu’na bel bağlamasından kaynaklanmaktadır. Oysaki bilim eleştirel düşünceden ilham alır. Cyber Diligence Inc, Tübitak Raporu hakkında şu değerlendirmeyi yapmaktadır:

_“Bu rapordaki asıl sorun şudur: raporun yazarı, daha önceki raporlardaki iddialara paralel olarak “ac.rar” altında iki arşiv (“aa.rar” ve “ab.rar”) bulduğunu iddia etmektedir. İnceleme ve Değerlendirme Raporlarından hiçbirinde “aa.rar”ın şifreli olduğundan bahsedilmemektedir. ünceki iki raporun da yazarları “aa.rar”ın içeriğini kolaylıkla ortaya koymuşlardır. Bu raporlardan sadece birinde ve sadece “ab.rar”ın şifreli olduğu bildirilmektedir. Bu raporun yazarı, mucizevi bir şekilde şifresiz olan arşivin şifresini kırarak, önceki iki raporda belirtilen tüm içerikleri çıkarmıştır. Raporun yazarı “ab.rar” arşivinden hiç bahsetmemektedir. üstelik, “aa.rar’ arşivindeki şifreyi PRTK ile kırdığını, şifrenin ise “levent” olduğunu belirtmektedir. Bu olgu, İnceleme ve Değerlendirme Raporlarını hazırlayanlara bu raporu yazan arasında neyin şifreli neyin şifresiz olması gerektiğine dair bir iletişim bozukluğu olduğuna işaret etmektedir.”_

Görüldüğü gibi Emniyet Raporunda “*ab.rar*” şifreli gözükmekte iken TüBİTAK Raporunda “*aa.rar*” ın şifreli olduğu belirtilmiştir. Taraf Gazetesi’nin 09.05.2009 tarihli Emniyet Raporlarını dahi incelemeksizin bu değerlendirmeyi yaptığı ve haberine konu ettiği anlaşılmaktadır. *Taraf Gazetesi eğer bilimsellik, doğruluk ve eleştirel düşünce ekseninde olaya yaklaşmış olsaydı, TüBİTAK Raporu ile Emniyet Raporu arasındaki bu çelişkiyi görür ve bu bilgiye haberinde yer vermezdi.*
Taraf Gazetesi’nin haberinde yer alan bir başka bilgi de haber sahiplerinin okuduklarını anlamakta güçlük çektikleri değerlendirmesini yapmamıza neden olmuştur:

_“Levent Bektaş’ın avukatları, bilirkişi incelemesinde yer alan “Söz konusu dosyaların 26 Ağustos 2010 saat 15.24 ile 27 Ağustos 2010 saat 9.23’de kaydedildiği” bilgisine dayanarak Kafes Eylem Planı’nın, CD’lerin ele geçirildiği 22 Nisan 2009 tarihinden sonra üretildiğini iddia etti.”_

Boğaziçi üniversitesi Raporu’nun hiçbir yerinde yukarıdakine benzer bir değerlendirme yer almamaktadır. Zira böyle bir değerlendirme yapmak da mümkün değildir. üünkü Bilirkişiler CD ve DVD’nin içinde zaten Kafes Eylem Planı’nın bulunmadığını tespit etmişlerdir. Bu tespiti yaptıktan sonra olmayan bir şeyi inceleyerek bunun 26-27.08.2010 tarihinde yaratıldığını söylemek mümkün olabilir mi?

Taraf Gazetesi’nde yayınlanan haberin aksine Boğaziçi üniversitesi’nde yer alan tespit şu şekildedir:

_“Tüm dosyaların 26.08.2010 Saat 15:24-15:51 arasında, dosya dizinin ise 27.08.2010 Saat 09:23'de yaratıldığı görülmektedir. Dosyaların ve dosya dizininin tarafımıza verilen DVD'deki yaratılış, tarihleri ve zamanları önemli değildir, çünkü daha önceden elde edilen CD ve DVD imajlarının ".iso" uzantılı dosyalar olarak tarafımıza verilen DVD'ye yazılış tarih ve zamanlarını göstermektedir.”_

Görüldüğü gibi bilirkişiler bu tarihlere hiçbir önem atfetmemişlerdir ve haberde yer alan değerlendirmenin aksine bu tarihlerin CD ve DVD’nin kopyalanma tarihi olduğunu belirtmişlerdir.

Taraf Gazetesi’nin duruşma günü olan 15.10.2010 günü bizim savunmamız bittikten sonra verilen 10 dakika aradan hemen sonra ortaya çıkan (imajları da alan) *Yılmaz üANKAYA*’nın Raporuna da ayrı bir önem atfettikleri görülmektedir. Taraf Gazetesi bunu şu şekilde haberleştirmiştir:

_“TüBİTAK görevlisi Yılmaz üankaya da davanın görüldüğü 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne gönderdiği yazıda, sanık avukatlarına CD ve DVD’nin kopyasının verildiğini, kopyanın adli analiz için kullanılamayacağını vurgulamıştı.”_

Peki Yılmaz üANKAYA’nın duruşma günü aniden ortaya çıkan raporu sadece buna mı ilişkindi. Taraf Gazetesi her zamanki kolaycılıkla bu değerlendirmeyi bir çırpıda yapı vermiştir. *Peki raporun ayrıntılarında gizli olan hususlar neler:*

- Raporun *tarihi ve sayısı* bulunmamaktadır.

- Raporun üzerinde *TüBİTAK’ın antedi olmadığı gibi*, raporun TüBİTAK’tan geldiğine ilişkin bir ön yazı da bulunmamaktadır.

- Rapor davanın görüldüğü İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne hitaben yazılmamış olup, *muhatap olarak İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı* *gösterilmiştir.* Raporun “ilgi” kısmında da aynı şekilde “_Savcılığınızın 20/08/2010 gün ve 2010/34 sayılı faks yazısı_” yazmaktadır.”

- Raporun ilk sayfası *yazışma usullerine aykırı olarak yarım bırakılmış*, sayfanın altı *paraflanmamıştır.*

- _“(iii) maddesinde verilen görevlendirme uyarınca, adli analiz aracı ile bahsi geçen 1 adet CD ve 1 adet DVD'nin imajları alınmış ve sanık müdafiine verilmiştir.”_ cümlesi bilirkişi tarafından kaleme alınacak bir ifade değildir. Zira bilirkişi sadece imajı alır ve Mahkemeye bırakır. *Bu cümle ancak bir Mahkeme görevlisinin ifadesi olabilir.* Zira imajlar avukatlar tarafından Mahkeme görevlilerinden teslim alınır.

- Raporun aceleyle yazıldığına ilişkin bir başka kanıt ise madde numaralarının karıştırılmasıdır. Raporun 2. Sayfasında sıralama olağanın aksine (i), *(iii)*, (ii) şeklindedir.

- *Müdahil tarafın (Agos Gazetesi) vekilleri*, üANKAYA’nın Mahkeme kalemindeki “_o zaman o hususu da rapora ekleyelim_” şeklindeki ifadelerini duymuşlardır.

- Raporun “*Sonuç*” Bölümünde *CD ve DVD’den hiç bahsedilmemekte* sadece USB Bellekle ilgili değerlendirme yapılmaktadır. Bu durumda CD ve DVD ile ilgili ifadelerin raporda neden yer aldığını, bu raporun neden duruşma sırasında bizim savunmamız hemen biter bitmez geldiği hususunda soru işaretleri doğurmaktadır.

- Raporun Mahkemeye sunmuş olduğumuz bilirkişi raporlarına ilişkin açıklamalarımız bittikten hemen sonra, “*Mahkeme Başkanının Havalesi Olmaksızın*” dağıtılması ve duruşma sırasında usule aykırı olarak, üye hakim *Mehmet KARABABA tarafından okunması* da gözlemlenen şaşırtıcı bir başka durum olarak karşımıza çıkmaktadır.

- Raporun önüne eklenen ve İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından TüBİTAK’a gönderilen yazının üzerinde el yazısı ile “*Alparslan Babaoğlu Beye*” yazmaktadır. Yine raporu üzerinde yer alan havale kaşesinde “*Gereği: A. Babaoğlu*” yazmaktadır. Bu durum Sayın üANKAYA’nın raporunu dosyanız kapsamındaki TüBİTAK Raporunu hazırlayan ve geçtiğimiz hafta *CMK 250. Madde İle Görevli Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekilliği*’ne gelerek görüşen *Alparslan BABAOğLU*’nun bilgisi dahilinde yapıldığını göstermektedir.

- Yılmaz üANKAYA’nın yapmış olduğu bu değerlendirme aynı zamanda *şu ana kadar ve bundan sonra adli analiz araçları ile alınan imajlar üzerinden yapılan incelemeleri tartışmalı bir duruma sokmuştur*. Bu değerlendirmemiz 09.06.2010 tarihli TüBİTAK Raporu için de geçerlidir.

Taraf Gazetesi bugün yapmış olduğu haberde yukarıdaki hususların hepsini görmezden gelerek bilimsel gerçeklere aykırı ve taraflı bir haber yayınlamıştır. Bu haber Adil Yargılanma Hakkı’nı ve Masumiyet Karinesi’ni hiçe sayan bir mahiyet de taşımaktadır.

Taraf Gazetesi’nin aleyhine açılan davalardan yakınmak yerine hukuk çizgisinde yayın yapması *hukukun üstünlüğü tarafında* yer alması beklenmektedir. Bu da ancak tarafsız bir yayıncılıkla mümkün olabilecektir. Ancak Taraf Gazetesi bugün ki haberi ile bir kez daha yanlış tarafta olduğunu göstermiştir.

Kamuoyundaki algılayış: “*HANGİ TARAF? TABİİ Kİ YANLIş TARAF!”* şeklindedir.


*Av. Hüseyin ERSüZ*

*Levent BEKTAş Vekili”*


Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Yıldırım’dan Perinçek’e yumruk*

 

*Osman Yıldırım Perinçek’i yumrukladı*
Birinci ümraniye davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Osman Yıldırım, İşçi Partisi (İP) Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek’i yumrukladı. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce Silivri Cezaevi’nde görülen davanın 162. duruşmasında Haydar Midilli tanık olarak dinlendi. Duruşmaya ara verildiği sırada tutuklu sanıklar kapıya doğru yönelirken ortalık karıştı. Duruşma salonuna girmekte olan İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek ile Osman Yıldırım kapıda karşı karşıya geldi. Yıldırım, jandarmaların arasında olmasına rağmen Perinçek’e yumruk attı. Perinçek yumruğun etkisiyle yere düştü. Bu sırada sanıklar Perinçek’in yanına gelerek yerden kaldırdı. Perinçek daha sonra yerine oturtuldu. 

*Haber: Salim YAVAşOğLU*

*Hafif travma geçirdi*
Olayı öğrenen Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, sağlık görevlilerini duruşma salonuna çağırdı. Jandarmalara tutanak tutmalarını söyleyen şengün, duruşmaya ara verdi. Sağlık ekiplerinin yaptığı kontrol sonrası düzenlenen raporda Perinçek’in sağ yanağında kızarıklık oluştuğu ve kusma, başağrısı, kulak çınlaması şikayetinin oluştuğu belirtildi. Raporda ön tanı olarak ‘hafif travma’ konulan Perinçek’in hastaneye sevkinin uygun olacağı belirtildi. 

*Duruşmalara giremeyecek*
Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, Osman Yıldırım hakkında 4 gün disiplin, 5 gün de duruşmalardan men cezası verilmesinin kararlaştırıldığını açıkladı. Perinçek’in uğradığı fiili saldırı nedeniyle Silivri Devlet Hastanesi’ne sevk edilmesine karar verildiğini açıklayan şengün, Perinçek hakkında sağlığıyla ilgili kati raporun düzenlenmesini kararlaştırdıklarını belirtti.



22/10/2010 - 00:21:17 /* YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*Gardiyanlardan tahliye tüyoları*

 

Gazeteci-Yazar Mustafa Balbay'ı ürküten tahliye haberi...

Silivri Cezaevi’nde Ergenekon davası sanığı olarak tutuklu bulunan gazeteci Mustafa Balbay’ın “Silivri Toplama Kampı: Zulümhane” adlı kitabından: “5 Haziran Cuma günü haber geldi. ‘Erol Hoca’ya kanser teşhisi koymuşlar’ Birden ‘Yaşasın’ narası koptu ağzımdan... Bu özgürlük demekti, kesin tahliye ederlerdi.... Sonra ürktüm, elim ağzıma gitti”

Ergenekon davası sanığı olarak 6 Mart 2009’dan bu yana Silivri Cezaevi’nde tutuklu bulunan Cumhuriyet gazetesi yazarı Mustafa Balbay, “Silivri Toplama Kampı: Zulümhane” adlı kitabında, gardiyanların verdiği tahliye tüyolarını ve kendisi gibi Ergenekon sanığı olan Prof. Dr. Erol Manisalı’nın tahliyesine neden sevindiğini de anlatıyor. 

*Tanı: Ergenekon*

“Hastalıkların sonu gelmez. Sözü uzatmayalım Ergenekon davasında yargılananlar doktora gittiklerinde ‘tanı’ bölümünde büyük harflerle şu yazıyor: ‘Ergenekon’... şifa bulmaz bir hastalık! Sayfanın en altındaki yazı da ciddi bir uyarı niteliğinde: ‘Dikkat kaçar!’ Kim kaçar? Hastalık kaçarsa iyi, kalan kurtulur. Ama dert hastalık değil sanık... ‘Tanı: Ergenekon’u ilk gördüğümde ben de şaşırdım. Mantığımı zorladım ve akla yakın bir açıklama buldum. Doktora diyorlar ki ‘Bu adamı iyi tanı, kim olduğunu bil ki ona göre muayene et!’”

*“Kanser özgürlük demek!”*

“Prof. Dr. Erol Manisalı Hoca sağlık sorunlarını daha gelişinin ilk günü hapishane yönetimine bildirdi. Prof. Fatih Hilmioğlu ‘Kesinlikle seni burada tutamazlar, bu cinayet olur” diyor. (...) 13 Mayıs üarşamba günü sabah 08.00’de sayımla birlikte Erol Hoca’yı hastaneye götürdüler. Bütün dileğimiz o gün dönmemesi... Dönerse yatışta sorun var demek... Her şey baştan alınacak. Dönmedi sevindik. Demek ki hastaneye yatmıştı. Fatih Hoca rahatladı. ‘Bu aşamadan sonra doktorlar onu buraya göndermezler’ dedi. Ara ara Erol Hoca’dan haber aldık. Hayati bir sorun olmadığını ama hastanede kalacağını söylediler. Sonra ‘ameliyat olacak’ haberleri geldi. Bunca sağlık sorununa karşın hala tahliye yok.

5 Haziran Cuma günü haber geldi. ‘Erol Hoca’ya kanser teşhisi koymuşlar’ Birden ‘Yaşasın’ narası koptu ağzımdan... Bu özgürlük demekti, kesin tahliye ederlerdi, Kuddusi Okkır örneği vardı. üstelik gardiyanlar da aynı görüşteydi. Sonra ürktüm, elim ağzıma gitti. Nasıl da ‘yaşasın’ diye bağırdım. Erol Hoca kanser, sıradan bir hastalık değil. Ama tahliye var. Zindandan kurtulacak... Ertesi gün 6 Haziran’da Erol Hoca için nöbetçi mahkeme tahliye kararı verdi. ümrümde çok sevdiğim, saygı duyduğum bir kişinin kanser haberini alınca sevineceğim hiç aklıma gelmezdi. Kanser özgürlük demekti!”

*“Sakatla bir yerini çık buradan”*

“Gardiyanlar gelişmeleri neredeyse bizim kadar yakından izliyorlardı. Başlangıçta iyi niyetle bu dönemin çok uzamayacağını, en kısa sürede özgür kalacağımızı söylüyorlardı. Süreç uzuyordu. Sadece sağlık sorunu olanlar Silivri’den çıkabiliyordu. Gardiyanlardan biri anlattığım hocaları tek tek saydı:
‘Abi sana çıkış yolu söyleyeceğim’ dedi.

‘Nedir?’

‘Dizini çarp, merdivenden yuvarlan ya da yuvarlanır gibi yap, bir şekilde hastaneye git’

‘Olur mu abicim buradan sağlam çıkmak lazım, daha yapacak çok işimiz var!’

‘Peki çarpma da çift görüyorum de, biz hasta götürürken doktorun yanında kalıyoruz. Güvenlik için durmamız gerekiyor. Doktorlar bu çift görme hikayesinde ciddileşiyorlar’

‘Ne yapıyorlar o zaman?’

‘Beyin abi, beyin sorunu var demektir. Hemen farklı muameleye geçiyorlar.’

üyle şey olmayacağını söyledim. Konuyu değiştirdim. Ayrılırken unutmamıştı: ‘Abi beni dinle, çift görüyorum de, sakatla bir yerini çık buradan!’”

*‘Merhaba Sivas!’*

“Türkiye’de aile sigortasından sonraki en güçlü sigorta hemşehrilik dayanışması olmalı... Durum gardiyanlar arasında da aynı. İlk söz memleketlerinden... Ben de adını anımsayamadıklarımı memleketleriyle selamlamaya başladım. Baktım ki bundan daha çok hoşlanıyorlar, memleketlerinin adı kendi adlarından daha sempatik geliyor, ben de öyle devam ettim: ‘Merhaba Sivas!’, ‘Nasılsın Giresun?’, ‘N’aber Tokat?’ Kimilerine nakaratlı takılırdım: ‘Memleket yorgun, umudumuz Sorgun!’”

*“Uyarıcıdan girdim”*

“Berber şerif çok açık sözlü biri, soracağı soruyu doğrudan soruyor. Kendisine yöneltilen soruları da yine bütün açıklığıyla yanıtlıyor. İlk geldiğinde bizim davayı da tam anlayamamış sorusunu şöyle sordu: ‘Abi ben uyuşturucudan geldim, siz tam olarak neden geldiniz?’ İlk aklıma gelen cevabı verdim: ‘Uyarıcıdan!’”

*Hapishanede “Af Açılımı”*

- “Hapishanenin her dem birinci gündemi şudur: Af... Koridorda giderken bir tutuklu işçiye çarpınca: ‘Afedersin’ deseniz ilk tepkisi şu olur: ‘Abi af çıkar mı?’ Her mevsim ‘Yakında af var’ dedikodusunun bir gerekçesi olur. 2009 yazında başlayan ‘Kürt açılımı’nın hapishanedeki açılımı şöyleydi: ‘Onlara af çıkarsa bize de çıkar...’”

(MİLLİYET)


24 Ekim 2010 Pazar 09:09 / *gazete5.com*

----------


## bozok

*Bir faili meçhulun kronolojisi* 

**

24.10.2010 *- 09:26*

*17 yıl önce gözaltında kaybedilen Muhsin Taş için AİHM’e rapor sunması için JİTEM’in kurucusu Arif Doğan’ın görevlendirildiği ortaya çıktı. Doğan, AİHM’e gönderdiği cevabında Taş’ın yer gösterirken kaçtığını, görevlendirme belgelerinin de yandığını söylemiş* 

*ANKARA -* On yedi yıl önce gözaltına alındıktan sonra bir daha haber alınamayan Muhsin Taş’ın öldürüldüğüne ilişkin AİHM’de Türkiye aleyhine sonuçlanan davanın detayları şok etkisi yarattı. Davaya gönderilen dosyada olayı incelemek üzere JİTEM’in kurucusu o dönem Binbaşı olan Arif Doğan’ın görevlendirildiği ortaya çıktı.

Ergenekon sanığı ve faili meçhul olayların faili iddiasıyla yargılanan Doğan’ın AİHM’e gönderdiği dosyada Taş’ın PKK sığınaklarını gösterdiği sırada dağa kaçtığı, belgelerin ise yandığını söylediği belirtildi. 

*DOSYADAKİ İLGİNü TESPİTLER*
Diyarbakır’daki JİTEM davasında itifraçıların *‘Onlarca cinayet işlemekle suçladığı’* Uzm. üvş. Burhanettin Kıyak’ın, 17 yıl önce Cizre’de gözaltına alındıktan sonra öldürülen Muhsin Taş olayında AİHM’de mahkÃ»m olduğu ortaya çıktı. 

*KAYITLAR DA YOK OLMUş*
AİHM kararında, komisyonun Muhsin Taş’ın yakalanmasının ardından gözaltına alındığı tarih ve saatlerin kayıtların tutulduğu tutanakları istediğine dikkat çekerek devletin, Taş’ın belirtilen tarihler ve saatlerde nerede olduğuna dair hiç bir belge sunamadığı vurgulandı. 

*TUTANAK GüVENİLİR DEğİL*
Yapılan yargılama sonucunda, 9 Kasım 1993 tarihinde olay yeri tespit tutanağının güvenilir bir belge olmadığını saptayan Komisyon, Hükümetin o dönemde Muhsin Taş’ın güvenlik güçlerine yardımcı olurken kaçtığı iddiasının kanıtlarla desteklenmediği görüşüne yer verildi. 

*DOğAN İNANDIRICI BULUNMADI*
Muhsin Taş’ın öldürüldüğüne ilişkin AİHM’de dava açılması ardından, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı tarafından JİTEM komutanlarından Binbaşı Arif Doğan’ıiddiaları araştırması için görevlendirdiği öğrenildi. Doğan’ın, 7 şubat 1997’de AİHM’e gönderdiği ifadede, Muhsin Taş’ın Gabar dağında PKK sığınaklarını göstermeye götürülürken kaçtığını onu götüren jandarma grup komutanlığındaki yetkililerin isimlerinin bulunduğu evrakların yandığını belirttiği ifadesi AİHM tarafındaninandırıcı bulunmadı. 

*BELGELER DE REDDEDİLMİş *
AİHM kararında, hükümetin şırnak Jandarma İl Komutanlığında Muhsin Taş’ı sorguladığı belirtilen isimler ve sorgu kayıtları ile ilgili bilgi ve belgeyi kendilerine sunmadığına yer verdi. AİHM ayrıca Hükümetin bu belgelerin varlığını reddettiğine de dosyada yer verdi. 

*Kendileri yazıp kendileri oynamış* 
JİTEM davasının müdahil avukatlarından Tahir Elçi konuyla ilgili olarak şunları söyledi: *”Hem kendileri yaptı, hem kendileri görevlendirdi. Aynı sorumluluk zinciri içinde yapıldı. Kendisi sorumluluğunda olan bir olayı soruşturma görevi verilmesi düşündürücü. 1996 yılına kadar Arif Doğan bu bölgeden sorumlu biriydi. Sonrasında bu bölgede bir olay olsa yine onun adı geçiyordu. üünkü görev yeri değişse bile JİTEM’de o bölgenin sorumlu komutanlarından biriydi.”* (Star)


...

----------


## bozok

*Erdoğan'ın evini JİTEM adına takibe aldık!*



Malatya'da üç kişinin ölümüyle sonuçlanan katliam davasının kilit tanığı Erhan üzen'den şok iddia: AK Parti'yi kurma çalışmalarının sürdüğü 2001 yılında Başbakan Erdoğan'ın üsküdar'daki evini JİTEM adına takibe aldık. 

Yakınındaki fırında işe girip üç ay boyunca bilgi topladım. Bilgileri üstüm Yusuf'a verdim. Turhan üömez'in de Başbakan'ın evinin krokilerini Yusuf'a verdiğini biliyorum.

Zirve Yayınevi davasının son duruşmasında tanık olarak verdiği ifadenin ardından azmettirici olduğu iddiasıyla yargılanan Varol Bülent Aral'ın tutuklanmasına neden olan Erhan üzen, olay yaratacak açıklamalarda bulundu. JİTEM'in eski haber alma elemanı olduğunu belirten ve gasp suçundan tutuklu bulunduğu üorum İskilip Cezaevi'nden iki günlük özel izinle çıkan üzen, Zirve Yayınevi, Hrant Dink ve işadamı üzeyir Garih cinayetlerinin perde arkasında aynı kişilerin yer aldığını söyledi. 2004 yılına kadar JİTEM'e çalıştığını belirten üzen, Ergenekon sanıklarından emekli tuğgeneraller Veli Küçük, Levent Ersöz ve emekli Yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin'le Kalender Orduevi'nde görüştüklerini, emirleri üstü olan ve ağabey olarak tanımladığı 'şiran' ve 'Yusuf' adlı kişilerden aldığını anlattı. İşte üzen'den çarpıcı iddialar: 



*BAşBAKAN'IN SOKAğINDAYDIK*

- 2001 yılında Başbakan Recep Tayip Erdoğan, AK Parti'yi kurma çalışmalarını yürütürken üsküdar'daki evinin yanında bulunan fırında üstlerim tarafından işe başlatıldım. üç ay boyunca mahallenin bütün bilgilerini rapor halinde üstüm olan Yusuf'a teslim ettim. Yusuf'la yaptığım görüşmelerden, Turhan üömez'in de kendilerine Başbakan'ın evinin detaylı krokilerini verdiğini biliyorum. Yusuf'ta evin detaylı krokileri vardı. Mahallenin giriş çıkış bilgilerini de ben tutmuştum. 

- Muzaffer Tekin, üzal'ın ölümüyle ilgili kendisinde belgeler olduğunu söylüyordu. Kendilerine çok güveniyorlardı. Sık sık 'Bize bir şey olmaz. Arkamız çok güçlü. Bizim çalıştığımız insanlar bu ülkede her isteğini yaptırabilen insanlar. Bizimle kimse uğraşamaz işte Turgut üzal'ın, Eşref Bitlis'in akıbetini görüyorsunuz' diyerek gözdağı veriyorlardı.

Erdoğan'ın evinin yakınında Emniyet Fırın ve Ekin Fırın isimli iki ayrı fırın bulunuyor. Ekin Fırın 3.5 ay önce el değiştirmiş. 

*Cezaevine düşmeseydim katliamda görevli olurdum*

- 2006'da cezaevine düşmeseydim adım gibi biliyorum ki hem Hrant Dink hem de Zirve Yayınevi gibi büyük olaylarda bire bir görevli olacaktım.

- Zonguldak'ta 2004 yılında iki cinayetimiz vardı. İfadelerim doğrultusunda Zonguldak'ta kazı yapıldı. Ancak bir şey bulunamadı. Yapılan incelemede bölgede bir süre önce kazı yapıldığı doğrulandı. İhbarımdan önce cesetleri çıkarmışlar. şile kazılarının ihbarını da ben yaptım.

- Dink cinayetinde Samsun-Trabzon hattı çizildi. üzellikle bölgenin hassasiyetini biliyorduk. Yasin Hayal, Osman Hayal ve Erhan Tuncel'in isimlerini biliyorduk.

*GARİH, kendi kendini yedi*

- Yahudi işadamlarına JİTEM'e finans kaynağı sağlamak için baskı vardı. Bunlar arasında Jak Kamhi ve öldürülen üzeyir Garih de bulunuyordu. Jak Kamhi'nin Baltalimanı'nda bir mekanı vardı. Orada da bir ay boyunca görüntüleme işlemi yaptım. Bu takibi tek başıma gerçekleştirdim. Bilgileri üstlerime verdim. Daha sonra üstlerimden Jak Kamhi'nin isteklere olumlu karşılık verdiğini, üzeyir Garih'in ise reddettiğini, kendi kendini yediği duyumunu aldım.

- üzeyir Garih cinayetinde yer alan 'İnci' kod isimli kadın aynı zamanda Hrant Dink cinayetinde de görev aldı.

*HSBC SALDIRISINDA ORADAYDIK*

- Garih cinayetinde Ergenekon sanığı Fikri Karadağ'ın rolü büyüktü. Yine o bölgede jandarma istihbaratında görevli Bülent adında bir yüzbaşı vardı. Bülent yüzbaşıyı 2003'te HSBC'nin bombalanması olayından sonra olay yerinde gördüm. Biz de yarım saat sonra oradaydık. Olayda onun bağlantısı da var. Bununla ilgili Ergenekon'da ifade verdim. Olay yerine gittiğimizde Yusuf ile şiran, bu şahsı eliyle koymuş gibi buldular. On dakikalık bir görüşme oldu. Olay gerçekleşmişti, biz hemen oradan uzaklaştık. Peşimizden Bülent Yüzbaşı da Hasdal istikametine gitti. Yener Yermez olayını bire bir ayarlayan Bülent Yüzbaşı. Bu şahsın Fikri Karadağ'la irtibatlı olduğunu biliyoruz. 

- JİTEM adına iki kez yurtdışına çıktım. Birinde Belçika'da DHKP-C lideri Dursun Karataş ile görüştük. Görüşmede üstüm Yusuf da vardı. (Devrim TOSUNOğLU / Akşam)


26.10.2010 09:19 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Küçük'ten ‘elektronik kelepçe’ tepkisi!*



*Veli Küçük: ''ülünceye kadar Türk askerinin ayağına pranga takma zevkini, emperyalistlere asla vermeyeceğim''*

*CİHAN - DHA* 

Ergenekon ana davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Doğu Perinçek, Abdullah ücalan ile yaptığı görüşmelerden hiçbir zaman pişmanlık duymadığını, aksine iftihar ettiğini söyledi. Ergenekon davasına bakan savcılara yönelik, "İnsan olma erdemini gözü dönmüşcesine yitirmiştir." ifadesini kullanan sanık Muzaffer Tekin de, Savcı Nihat Taşkın’a yönelik, "Bombaları Osman Yıldırım’a Savcı Nihat Taşkın mı verdi de suçu benim üzerime yıkmaya çalışıyor?" sözlerini sarf etti. Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin’in 3 yılı dolan tutukluların elektronik kelepçe takılarak tahliye edilebileceğine ilişkin bir çalışma olduğunu ve yasanın Aralık ayında yürürlüğe girebileceği şeklinde açıklamalarını hatırlatan emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük ise, bu uygulamadan kendisinin muaf tutulmasını talep etti.

Ergenekon ana davasının bugün görülen 163. duruşmasında sanıkların talepleri alınıyor. Sahibi bulunduğu web sitesi ile örgütün propagandasını yaptığı ve örgüte üye kazandırdığı iddia edilen tutuklu sanık Erkut Ersoy, "2004 ile 2008 yılları arasında sitem faaldi. Ancak bu süre içerisinde herhangi bir suçlama ile ilgili olarak teknik bir takibat yapılmadı. Eğer hakkımda bir suç şüphesi olsaydı bu kadar süre faaliyet gösteren site için teknik takip yapılırdı. Benim amacım, site aracılığıyla terör sorununun çözülmesi konusunda ülkeme faydalı olmaktı. Mesela sitede Kıbrıs’ın, bir Rum ya da Yunan adası olmadığını anlatmaya çalıştık. Hatta bu konuda çeşitli görüşmeler yaptık." ifadesini kullandı.


*TEKİN’DEN SAVCI’YA AğIR SUüLAMA*

Tutuklu sanık emekli Yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin, bugünkü talebinde savcılara ve mahkemeye yüklendi. Tekin, Cumhuriyet gazetesine atılan el bombalarını Ataşehir’de kendisi ve Veli Küçük’ün de katıldığı bir toplantı sırasında tutuklu sanıklar Alparslan Arslan ile Osman Yıldırım’a verdiği şeklindeki iddialar üzerine geçtiğimiz günlerde Osman Yıldırım’a olay yerinde yaptırılan keşfe değindi. Keşfin hiçbir hukuki dayanağı bulunmadığını ileri süren Tekin, "Amaç, sadece tertibe basın desteği sağlamaktır." iddiasında bulundu. Savcılar için ,"İnsan olma erdemini gözü dönmüşcesine yitirmiştir." benzetmesini kullanan Muzaffer Tekin, "O evde Savcı Nihat Taşkın mı vardı? Bombaları Osman Yıldırım’a Nihat Taşkın mı verdi de kendini kurtarmak için olayı benim üzerime yıkmaya çalışıyor? İnsanların özgürlüklerini ellerinden alan kişilerden her şeyi beklerim." ifadesini kullandı.

Daha sonra talebini söyleyeceğini belirten Tekin, "Asgari zeka seviyesine sahip birinin bile anlayabileceğini tahmin ettiğim taleplerimin anlaşılmamış olması nedeniyle biraz daha açıklayarak taleplerimi yineleyeceğim." dedi. İddianamede Ergenekon örgütüyle tek bağlantısının ’Ergenekon Lobi belgesi’ olarak gösterildiğini hatırlatan Tekin, "Lobi belgesinin tarafıma verilmesini, bu belgeyi benim internetten indirip indirmediğimin araştırılmasını istiyorum." talebinde bulundu. Danıştay sanığı Alparslan Arslan ile avukatlık yaptığı dönemde tanıştığını savunan Tekin, evinde kızı ile birlikte kullandığı ancak bozuk olduğu için masa üzerinde duran bilgisayar harddiskinden çıkarılan Alparslan Arslan’a ait telefon numarasının da bu tanıştıkları tarihe ilişkin bir numara olduğunu söyledi. Tekin, son olarak da başta eşi olmak üzere lehine tanıklık yapanların ifadelerinin dava dosyasından çıkarılmasını istedi.

*PERİNüEK: "APO, KüRTüE’NİN EğİTİM DİLİ OLMAMASINI SüYLEDİ"*

ürgüt yöneticiliği ile suçlanan tutuklu sanık İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek ise, iddianamede bölücü örgüt lideri Abdullah ücalan ile yaptığı görüşmelere yer verildiğini söyledi. Geçmiş dönemde bölücü örgüt lideri Abdullah ücalan ile sık sık görüştüğüne ilişkin bir gazetede yayınlanmış haberi gösteren Perinçek, "ücalan ile sık sık görüştüğümü hiç inkar etmedim. Hatta bu görüşmeleri hem haber yaptım hem de kitap haline getirdim. Bu görüşmelerin amacı ne? 1988 Mart’ında Pentagon’un PKK senaryosu diye bir yazı yayınlamıştık. Orgeneral Nejdet üruğ’un evinde Orgeneral Nejdet üztorun’un da bulunduğu sırada yaptıkları ve teybe kaydedilen bir açıklamayı yazdık." dedi. Hükümet tarafından Kürt açılımı ile ilgili yapılan görüşmelere değinen Perinçek, kendi görüşmelerini işaret ederek "Görüşme böyle yapılır." dedi. Bölücü örgüt lideri Abdullah ücalan ile yaptığı görüşmelerin yer aldığı bir kitabı da mahkeme heyetine sunan Perinçek, yaptığı görüşmelerden hiçbir zaman pişmanlık duymadığını, aksine iftihar ettiğini söyledi.

Son günlerdeki ana dilde eğitim ve ana dilde savunma konularına da değinen Perinçek, bölücü örgüt lideri Abdullah ücalan ile yaptığı görüşmede kendisine "Rüyamı bile Türkçe görüyorum. Ne Kürtçesi? Kürtçe, eğitim dili olmasın." dediğini savundu. PKK ile Kuzey Irak Kürt yönetimini karşılaştıran Perinçek, "PKK, Türkiye’de Kemalizmin meyvelerini almış bir Türkiye Kürdü örgütüdür. Barzani hayal kuruyor. Amerika Barzani’yi değil, PKK’yı Kürdistan’ın başına getirecek.

*TUTUKLULUğUMUN BİNİNCİ GüNüNü KUTLUYORUM*

Tutukluluğunun bininci gününde olduğunu ifade eden Küçük, "Ne ile suçlandığımı bilmeden olmayan adaletin tecelisini bekliyorum. Burada yargılananların bin günde aile yapıları ve sağlıklarında değişiklikler oldu. Ancak burada yargılanırken hiçbir gün ‘hastayım’ diye gitmedim gitmeyeceğim de. Bin gündür Tuncay Güney'in ifadesi alınamadı ve bin gündür Osman Yıldırım'ın söylediklerine inanıldı, hala inanılıyor" ifadesini kullandı

*VELİ KüüüK'TEN HAZIRLIKLARI DEVAM EDEN* 
*ELEKTRONİK KELEPüE UYGULAMASINA TEPKİ*

35 yıldır onuruyla, şerefiyle görev yapmış bir general olduğunu ifade eden Küçük, Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin’in, 3 yılı dolan tutukluların elektronik kelepçe takılarak tahliye edilebileceğine ilişkin yasanın Aralık ayında yürürlüğe girebileceği şeklinde açıklamalarını da hatırlatarak, “Beni bu uygulamadan muaf tutun. Ordunun emekli generali ayağında prangayla dolaşmaz. Veli Küçük olarak ölünceye kadar Türk askerinin ayağına pranga takma zevkini, emperyalistlere asla vermeyeceğim" ifadesini kullandı. 


26.10.2010 16:45 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*"Darbe Günlükleri" Ankara'da* 



27.10.2010 - *17:57*

*üzel yetkili İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekilliği, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, eski Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Aytaç Yalman ve eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına hakkında, ''darbe günlükleri'' iddiasıyla yürütülen soruşturmada, ''Ergenekon'' soruşturmasıyla irtibatlı olmadığı gerekçesiyle ''yetkisizlik'' kararı verdi. Başsavcıvekilliği, dosyayı Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderdi.* 

**

*İSTANBUL-* Alınan bilgiye göre, özel yetkili İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığıvekilliğince, emekli komutanlar Aytaç Yalman, İbrahim Fırtına ve üzden ürnek hakkında ''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında yürütülen ''darbe günlükleri'' iddiasına ilişkin soruşturma tamamlandı. 


üzel yetkili cumhuriyet savcılarından Mehmet Ergül, ''Cebir ve şiddet kullanarak Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya veya görevlerini yapmasını kısmen veya tamamen engellemeye teşebbüs etmek'' ve ''5607 Sayılı Kanuna muhalefet etmek'' suçlarını işledikleri iddia edilen eski kuvvet komutanları Fırtına, Yalman ve ürnek'in suç tarihlerinin 2002 ile 2004 yılları arasında olduğunu belirterek, soruşturmada ''Ergenekon'' örgütü ile bir bağlantı kurulamadığını kaydetti. 


Savcı Ergül, ''Ergenekon'' soruşturmasından ayırdığı dosyada ''yetkisizlik'' kararı vererek, dosyayı suça isnat edilen konuların Ankara'da meydana gelmiş olması nedeniyle Ankara üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderilmesini kararlaştırdı. 


Soruşturma kapsamında eski kuvvet komutanları ürnek, Yalman ve Fırtına 5 Aralık 2009'da İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı ve soruşturmayı başlatan ''Ergenekon'' savcıları tarafından sorgulanmıştı. 


''Ergenekon'' soruşturmasını yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcılarından Zekeriya üz tarafından yürütülen soruşturma dosyası, ''Balyoz planı'' iddialarına ilişkin soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcılarından Mehmet Ergül'e verilmişti. 

(AA)


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da mobil dinleme* 



27.10.2010 *- 17:18*

*Ergenekon davalarını yürüten 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, daha önce de bazı sanıkların savunmasının alınmasında kullanılan video konferans sisteminin gizli tanıkların dinlenebilmesi için ’mobil’ olarak kurulmasını talep etti.* 

*İSTANBUL-* Mahkemenin İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na gönderdiği yazıda, gizli tanıkların güvenle dinlenebilmesi için video konferans sisteminin mahkeme salonunda kalıcı olarak kurulması, dinlenecek kişinin bulunduğu yerdeki bölümün ise mobil olarak kurulması talep edildi. 

Vatan'ın haberine göre, gizli tanıkların gizlilik içerisinde ve açık kimliklerinin ihlal edilmeyecek şekilde dinlenmesi gerektiği belirtilen 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün imzalı yazıda, gizli tanıkların güvenli bir yerde dinlenmesinin sakıncaları ortadan kaldıracağı ve yargılamayı hızlandıracağı, bu nedenle sistemin kurulabilmesi için işlemlerin en kısa sürede yapılması istendi. 

İkinci Ergenekon davasında daha önce de tutuklu sanıklar emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz ve Başkent üniversitesi eski Rektörü Mehmet Haberal'ın savunmaları sağlık durumlarının elverişli olmaması nedeniyle tedavi gördükleri hastanelerden video konferans yöntemiyle alınmıştı.

üte yandan Birinci Ergenekon davasında da tanık dinleme aşamasında son bölümlere gelindi. Tanıkların dinlenilmesinin ardından ise gizli tanıkların dinlenilmesine geçileceği öğrenildi.


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON MAHKEMESİ "ERROR" VERİYOR*

 


27.10.2010 22:23

Kuşkusuz son yıllarda en çok konuşulan mahkeme hangisi derseniz Türkiye'de herkes Beşiktaş'taki Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ni işaret eder. En tanınan hakim ve savcıları sorsanız hemen Zekeriya üz ile başlayarak isimleri sayılır. Türkiye tarihinde hiçbir savcı, hakim, mahkeme İstanbul Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi kadar tartışılmadı.

*Binlerce sayfalık iddianame, sadece bir davada 15.000 sayfayı aşkın celse zaptı, sadece Ergenekon Davası'nda 1500'ü aşkın ek delil klasörü, Ergenekon 1, 2, 3, Islak imza, Kafes, Balyoz, Fuhuş üetesi derken mahkemenin kafası iyice karıştı.*

Mahkeme heyeti İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü'ne gönderilecek dosyayı Ankara zannederek oraya postaladı. Gönderilen müzekkerenin yerine ulaşıp ulaşmadığı ise belli değil. Postacıların dikkatine bağlı olarak değişebilir.
Kısacası adalet bilgisayar diliyle söyleyecek olursak artık "error vermeye" başladı. Bu durumda bilgisayarcıların genelde "format attığını" hatırlatarak o belgeleri sunalım:



Belge 1





Belge 2


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Balbay neden hapiste?*



Milliyet Gazetesi yazarı Mehmet Tezkan eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı üzden ürnek'in günlüklerinin 'Ergenekon'la bağlantısının bulunmadığı' kararının ardından Mustafa Balbay'ın durumunu sorgulayan bir yazı kaleme aldı...

*İşte Tezkan'ın yazısı...* 

*Balbay neden hapiste?*

Acayip bir durum ortaya çıktı.. Hem de çok acayip.. Gazeteci Mustafa Balbay’ın günlükleri darbe girişimi notları sayıldı.. Ergenekon’la ilişkilendirildi.. Balbay tutuklandı, 602 gündür hapiste..

Eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı üzden ürnek’in darbe günlükleri ise Ergenekon’dan sayılmadı..

Savcı, Ergenekon örgütü ile bağlantı kuramadı.. Dosyayı Ankara’ya gönderdi..

O zaman sormak lazım..

Ergenekon’un üzden’in darbe günlükleriyle ilişkisi yoksa.. Günlüklerinden darbe hazırlığının bir parçası olduğu sonucu çıkarılan Balbay neden içeride!..

*

Balbay mahkemede kaç defa sordu.. Darbe hazırlığı varsa dönemin komutanları neden dışarıda da ben içerideyim dedi..

Manşetler atıldı..

Balbay içeride, üzden paşa dışarıda diye..

Hatırlayın.. Balbay bu duruma isyan edince mahkeme başkanı bu davanın darbe hazırlığı ile ilgisi yok demişti..

Savcı da müdahale etmişti..

Var var demişti.. Ayışığı, Sarıkız, Yakamoz, Eldiven hepsi bu davanın içinde demişti..

Ne oldu şimdi?

Emekli Amiral ürnek’in günlüklerini inceleyen savcı, Ayışığı, Sarıkız, Yakamoz ve Eldiven adlı darbe planlarıyla Ergenekon’un alakası yok dedi.. 

*

Ortaya saçma sapan bir durum çıktı.. Komutanlarla hapse atılan gazetecilerin, doktorların, profesörlerin bağlantısı yoksa..

Prof. Haberal’la Balbay mı darbe yapacaktı?

Hadi, oturup darbe planı yaptılar diyelim; darbeyi nasıl yapacaklardı?

Kara, hava, deniz desteği gerekmez mi?

Ağır silahlar, hafif silahlar gerekmez mi?

Tank, top, tüfek.. 

Gerekir..

Ama bağlantıları yokmuş..

O zaman Ergenekon’un bir ayağı, hem de en önemli ayağı çöktü demektir.. 

*

şimdi ne olacak?

Esas soru budur.. 

Balbay’ın günlükleri darbe planı sayılıp hapiste tutulmaya devam mı edilecek?

Balbay’ın günlükleri darbe planı sayılacaksa, o eski paşalar ne olacak?

Balbay Ergenekoncuysa..

İşbirliği yaptığı söylenen paşalar neden Ergenekoncu değil..

Bu işte bir terslik var..

İlk duruşmada yanıtını alırız herhalde..


28.10.2010 11:32 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Delil aranırken kasetler tek tek kırıldı* 

**

**
28.10.2010 *- 09:19*

*Hanefi Avcı'nın makam odasında ele geçirildiği ileri sürülen yasadışı dinlemelerin kayıtlı olduğu 24 kasetin, parmak izi ve delil aranması sırasında tek tek kırıldığı öğrenildi. Bu duruma tepki gösteren avukat ile soruşturmayı yürüten savcı arasında da sert bir tartışma yaşandığı ileri sürüldü.* 

*İhsan DEMİR - GAZETEPORT*

*İSTANBUL /* Hanefi Avcı'nın makam odasından çıktığı ileri sürülen yasadışı dinleme kayıtlarının bulunduğu *24 kasetin delil aranması sırasında, parmak izi incelemesi yapan Olay Yeri İnceleme polisi ve TUBİTAK görevlileri tarafından tek tek kırıldığı,* bu duruma tepki göstererek keşif mahallini terk etmek isteyen Hanefi Avcı'nın avukatı Fidel Okan ile soruşturmayı yürüten üzel Yetkili Savcı Kadir Altınışık arasında sert ir tartışma yaşandığı ileri sürüldü. 

Olay Yeri İnceleme polisi ve *TUBİTAK* görevlilerinin de bulunduğu ortamda geçen ve *soğuk rüzgarlar esmesine neden olan tartışma sonunda Hanefi Avcı'nın avukatı, yaşanan olayları tutanağa bağlatarak odayı terk etti.* 

Devrimci Karargah ürgütü soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı'nın odasından çıktığı ileri sürülen *yasadışı dinleme kayıtları üzerinde parmak izi ve delil aranırken kasetler tek tek kırıldı*. Kırılan kasetlere tepki gösteren Avcı'nın avukatı, kasetlerin delil arama bahanesiyle kırıldığını ileri sürerek tutanak tutulmasını isteyerek odayı terk etmek istedi.
Soruşturmayı yürüten savcı Kadir Altınışık'ın *"Odayı terk etmenize izin verebilirim"* sözüne Fidel Okan *"Beni burada tutamazsınız"* yanıtını verdiği ileri sürüldü. Fidel Okan'ın bu sözü üzerine odada buz gibi bir hava estiği öğrenildi. Gazeteport'tan ihsan Demir'in kaleminden üzel Yetkili Savcı Kadir Altınışık'ın odasında dakika dakika yaşananlar; 

*KASETLER üZERİNDE DELİL ARANMASINA KARAR VERİLDİ*
Hanefi Avcı'nın boşalttığı makam odasından çıktığı ileri sürülen yasadışı telefon dinleme kasetleri ile ilgili olarak dinlenen kişilerin ifade alma işlemleri sürerken talep üzerine kasetler üzerinde parmak izi ve delil aranması istendi. Kasetler üzerinde keşif yapılması için İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü, Olay Yeri İnceleme şubesi'nden parmak izi incelemesi yapmak üzere bir ekip ve TUBİTAK'tan da kasetleri çoğaltmak üzere başka bir ekip Beşiktaş'ta bulunan İstanbul Adliyesine geldi. Dün sabah saatlerinden itibaren soruşturmayı yürüten Kadir Altınışık'ın gözetiminde ekipler çalışmaya başladı. 

*KASETLERİN TAMAMI TAHRİP OLDU*
*Kasetlerin birer örneğinin çıkartılmasından sonra* parmak izi ve delil aramak için kasetler üzerinde inceleme yapan Olay Yeri uzmanları ve TUBİTAK ekibi kasetler *üzerinde inceleme yaparken kasetleri teker teker kırarak tahrip ettiği öğrenildi*. 

*AVUKAT TUTANAK İSTEDİ*
Konusu yasadışı dinleme olan kasetlerin teker teker kırılması üzerine Hanefi Avcı'nın avukatı Fidel Okan ortamda gözünün önünde delillerin teker teker imha edildiğini ileri sürerek *"Burada bir tiyatro sergileniyor. Ben de bu tiyatro sahnesine katılmayacağım. Keşfe devam etmeyeceğim. Olayın tutanağa bağlanmasını ve tiyatro sergilenen odadan çıkmak istiyorum"* dediği belirtildi. 

*ODADA SOğUK RüZGARLAR ESTİ*
Ortamın gerilmesine neden olan bu öneri yüzünden Soruşturmayı yürüten üzel Yetkili Savcı Kadir Altınışık'ın, tutanak tutmak yerine *"gitmene müsade ediyorum"* dediği öğrenildi. Keşif mahallinde delillerin yok edildiğini ileri sürerek olayın tutanağa bağlanarak odadan çıkmak isteyen Fidel Okan'ın *"Beni burada zorla tutamazsınız"* demesi üzerine keşif yapılan odada soğuk rüzgarlar esti. Edinilen bilgilere göre odada yaşanan bu gergin dakikalar süren konuşma sonrası avukatın itirazlarının tutanağa bağlanması ile sona erdiği belirtildi. Tutanağı aldığı ileri sürülen Hanefi Avcı'nın avukatı Fidel Okan'ın odadan bu şekilde çıktığı öğrenildi.


...

----------


## bozok

*Darbe günlükleri için referandum mu beklendi?*



*Yargı kulislerinde darbe günlükleri ile ilgili karar için referandumun beklendiği iddia ediliyor*

*Kemal Göktaş* 

Darbe günlükleri ile Ergenekon arasında bağ bulunmadığı, Ergenekon iddianamesinde de yer almıştı. Yargı kulislerinde günlüklerle ilgili karar için askeri mahkeme ihtimalini ortadan kaldıran Anayasa değişikliğinin beklendiği ileri sürülüyor...

ANKARA - İstanbul üzel Yetkili Başsavcı Vekilliği’nin Ergenekon örgütü ile bağlantısını tespit edemediği gerekçesiyle yetkisizlik kararıyla Ankara’ya gönderdiği Darbe Günlükleri dosyasının son Anayasa değişiklikleri nedeniyle askeri yargıya gönderilmeyeceği ortaya çıktı. 
Eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı üzden ürnek’in kaleme aldığı iddia edilen günlüklerde geçen “Ayışığı” darbe planı ile eski Jandarma Genel Komutanı şener Eruygur tarafından hazırlandığı iddia edilen “Yakamoz” darbe planına ilişkin bilgisayar sunumlarına ilişkin dosyanın Ankara özel yetkili Başsavcı Vekilliği tarafından görevsizlik kararıyla Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığı’na gönderilebileceği belirtiliyordu. Ancak referandumda kabul edilen Anayasa değişikliği dosyanın Askeri Savcılığa gönderilmesini imkansız kıldı.

Değişiklikle askeri yargının görev alanını düzenleyen Anayasa’nın 145. maddesine “Devletin güvenliğine, anayasal düzene ve bu düzenin işleyişine karşı suçlara ait davalar her halde adliye mahkemelerinde görülür” hükmü eklendi. Böylece Ergenekon, Kafes, Balyoz, Poyrazköy gibi asker kişilerin de sanık olduğu davaların askeri mahkemelere gönderilmesi olasılığı tamamen ortadan kaldırıldı. Yargı kulislerinde İstanbul Başsavcı Vekilliği’nin, dosyanın askeri savcılığa gönderilmesi ihtimalinin Anayasa değişikliği ile ortadan kalkmasından sonra yetkisizlik kararıyla dosyayı Ankara’ya gönderdiği konuşuluyor. Ergenekon savcıları, 16 ay önce, yani Haziran 2009’da hazırladıkları 2. Ergenekon iddiamesinde ‘Darbe Günlükleri’ ile Ergenekon örgütü arasında bir bağlantının tespit edilmediğini belirtmişlerdi. Bu tespitin yapılmasından yaklaşık 6 ay sonra kuvvet komutanları İstanbul’da savcılara ifade vermişti. Aradan geçen sürede dosyanın Ankara’ya gönderileceğine ilişkin haberler çıkmasına rağmen dosya Anayasa değişikliğinden sonra Ankara’ya gönderildi. 

Bu değişikliğe göre Darbe Günlükleri dosyası ile ilgili soruşturmayı yürütecek olan Ankara üzel Yetkili Başsavcı Vekilliği ya sanıklar hakkında dava açacak ya da takipsizlik kararı verecek. 

*Danıştay saldırısı örneği*

Darbe Günlükleri dosyasının Ergenekon’dan ayrı olarak yürütülecek olması Yargıtay’ın Danıştay saldırısına ilişkin kararını da yeniden gündeme getirdi. Yargıtay, Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin Danıştay saldırısının Ergenekon’la bağlantısının tespit edilemediği gerekçesiyle iki dosyanın birleştirilmesini reddeden kararını bozmuştu. Bu kararda saldırının faili Alparslan Arslan’ın Ergenekon’la bağlantılı olduğu iddiaları olduğu hatırlatılarak dosyanın Silivri’de birleştirilmesine karar verilmişti. Yargıtay’ın ilerde Darbe Günlükleri hakkında açılacak olası bir davada da benzer bir karar verebileceği belirtiliyor.


28.10.2010 21:52 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Benim için sürpriz olmadı'*

 

*üzden ürnek savcılığın yetkisizlik kararı için ne dedi?*

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı’nın ‘darbe günlükleri’ soruşturmasında yetkisizlik kararı vermesini değerlendiren eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, “Karar sizin için sürpriz oldu mu?” sorusuna şu yanıtı verdi: “Niçin sürpriz olsun? Darbe günlükleri diye bir şeyin içinde olmadığımı zaten biliyorum. Bunun aksini düşünmek mümkün mü? Cumhuriyet Savcılığı da tetkik etti, Ergenekon ve var olduğu iddia edilen günlükler arasında bir bağ olmadığı görüldü. Soruşturmanın gizliliği devam ettiği için söyleyecek başka bir şeyim yok.” 

üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ergül’ün, Ergenekon ile ‘darbe günlükleri’ arasında bir bağ olmadığına ilişkin yetkisizlik kararından sonra dosya Ankara’ya gönderilirken, dava açılması halinde eski Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Aytaç Yalman, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek ile eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına, Anayasa’da yapılan son değişiklik nedeniyle Anayasa Mahkemesi’nde yargılanacak. Yetkisizlik kararında, eski kuvvet komutanlarının Anayasa Mahkemesi’nde yargılanabileceğine dikkat çekilerek, şöyle denildi: “Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Anayasası’nın bazı maddelerinde değişiklik yapılması hakkında kanun ile Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Anayasası’nın 148. maddesinde yapılan değişiklik gereğince şüpheliler Aytaç Yalman, üzden ürnek ve İbrahim Fırtına’nın hukuki konumlarının da değerlendirilip takdir edilmesi sonucuna da ulaşılmıştır.” 

*Yalman’ın avukatı: Biz öngörüyorduk* 

Emekli Orgeneral Aytaç Yalman’ın avukatı Tarık Kale de, “Ergenekon davası ile ‘darbe günlükleri’ iddiası arasında bir bağın olamayacağını biz öngörüyorduk. Dosya Ankara üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı’na verilecek. Cumhuriyet Savcısı takipsizlik kararı da verebilir dava da açabilir. Savcının yetkisizlik kararında da belirttiği gibi Anayasa’da yapılan değişiklik nedeniyle Ankara Cumhuriyet Savcılığı da yetkisizlik kararı verebilir ve dosyayı Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne gönderebilir” dedi. 

*Saygı üZTüRK* / Hürriyet 


29.10.2010 09:57:00 / *INTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*YILBAşINA KADAR KİMLER TAHLİYE OLACAK?*

 


30.10.2010 12:09
Büyük destanın adı verilmişti nereden çıktığı belli olmayan bu davaya...

Dava belli değildi ama Türk’lerin çıkmak için mücadele verdiği yer belliydi: Ergenekon...

İşte şimdi de içerden çıkmak için destansı bir mücadele veriliyordu: 2'ye bir 1 mücadelesi...

Belli ki dava uzun sürecekti...

Salonlar yapıldı...

Yollar asfaltlandı...

Dayanamadı Trakya'nın kışına, bozuldu…

Tekrar yapıldı...

Birincisi, ikincisi, üçüncüsü…

Arkası yarın gibi pembe diziler oluşurken, senaryolara yeni aktörler eklenirken, ülkem aydınları teker teker kampüste esaret altına alınırken, bizler de; Malta sürgünleri, Dreyfus davası, Guatemala benzetmeleri yapıp tarihsel benzeşmelerle birbirini kovalayan yorumları izledik-okuduk...

TV’ler bir buçuğa bölündü. Bir buçuk diyorum çünkü bir kısım medya her olayı Ergenekon’a odaklarken “*buçukumsu*” medya, sabuna dokunmadan, sudan da tasarruf ederek sıvıştı gitti... Ama ayakta kalanlar korkusuzca gerçekleri yazmaya devam etti.

Korku imparatorluğu yıldırmadı bizleri dedik ama mahkeme salonuna girişte kimlik numarası alındığını duyup kapıdan dönenleri de gördük...

Silivri’ye gideceğini duyan arkadaşın, her zaman ödünç verdiği arabasını plakası alınır diye vermemesini de...

Yani davadan dönenleri de...

Her duruşmada, *'acaba ne olacak? Yeni delil mi sunulacak? Ne değişecek de tahliye çıkacak?'* diye beklerken gördük ki tahliye ihtimali, şu ağızlara pelesenk olan havuz problemlerini aşmış, 108 sanığın bilemediğimiz değişkenlerle kombinasyonu ile değerlendirilebilecek matematik sorusuna dönmüştü. Mesela savunmasına 1–2 ay kalan Mustafa üzbek, 2 yıl savunması alınsın diye bekletilmedi mi? Bunun için beklemediyse 3 haftada delil durumu veya duruşma seyri ile ilgili ne değişti de "*oybirliği ile’’* salıverildi? Kendisi ve avukatları "*değişen bir şey yok’’* derken, daha önce tutukluluk halinin devamı yönünde oy kullanan iki üyenin, aynı haftada ‘’hadi salalım’’ demesinin nasıl açıklanabileceğine mevcut bilimsel yaklaşımlardan hangisi açıklama getirebilir? Hakim üyelerin ‘*halet-i ruhiyesi*’ ile açıklanabilecek bu durum, ‘*’özgürlük’’* gibi net evrensel tanımları olan bir kavram için fazla kalitatif değil mi? Bunun kantitatif, yani *‘ölçülebilir’* bir değerlendirmesi de olabilir mi?

Düşünün ki 25 ay önce tutuklanıyorsunuz...

Bekliyorsunuz ki dava başlasın. 1 hafta–2 ay–3 ay değil, 10 ay... Ama gidip gelinen yer hep aynı, '16 adıma 6 adım avlu'...

Plastik masa-sandalye, soğuk duvarlar...

Savunmanızı yapıyorsunuz sıra geldiğinde...

Durmadan soruyorsunuz,

*-'suçum ne?'.*

*-'taze fasulye seviyorsun', '20 yıl aynı kıyafeti giriyorsun'.*

*-'Suçum ne?' ...*

-*'Cumhuriyet mitinglerini düzenlemişsiniz!'... 'Demokratik bir ülkede izinli miting düzenlemenin yasak olduğunu bilmiyor musun!'.*

*-'Suçum ne?'*

*-'Meclisi ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs!'.*

*-'Nasıl olacakmış o?'.*

*-'Parti kurup teşkilatlanarak'.*

*-'ülkenin geleceği için çocuklarımız için, ecdadımıza layık olmak için çalışmak, proje üretmenin ülkenin menfaatine olacağını mı düşünüyorsun?'...*

Halbuki tüm kitleri satıp eşe dosta ‘kit’lemek, devlet kurumlarına ait taşınmazları, arazileri, ihaleleri, nehirleri, havayı suyu satıp yan gelip yatmak dururken...!

Düşünüyorum kimi zaman şu eski Türk filmlerindeki gibi "*acaba suyumuza içeceğimize bir şey mi katıldı?’’…*

Maç kaç-kaç: 2- 1.

Tuncay üzkan’ın avukatlarından Seçil üzdikmenli’den aldığım bilgiye göre;

Tuncay üzkan'ın sorgusunun tamamlandığı 25.12.2009 tarihinden bu yana 63 duruşma yapıldı.

Bunlardan 15 tanesinde tutukluluk halleri ile ilgili karar verildi. Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şENGüN, bu 15 duruşmanın 13'ünde heyette idi ve 13 kez Tuncay Bey'in tahliyesi yönünde oy kullandı.

İzinli olduğu 2 celsede, heyet başka bir hakimle tamamlandı ve kararlar oy birliği ile çıktı.

Peki, ilk karar duruşmasında Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün kimlere tahliye yönünde oy kullanmıştı?

*1)Ahmet Tuncay üzkan, 2)Mustafa Balbay, 3)Mehmet Dalagan, 4)Kenan Temur, 5)Mustafa Koç, 6)Emre Baltacı, 7)Ali Oktay şahbaz, 8)Mustafa üzbek…* (Tarih:25.12.2009)

şimdi de şu ana kadar bu ilk listeden kimlerin tahliye olduğuna bakalım;

19.02.2010 – *(4)Kenan TEMUR*
19.03.2010 – *(5)Mustafa KOü*
14.05.2010 – *(6)Emre BALTACI*
04.06.2010 – *(7)Ali Oktay şAHBAZ*
Duruşmalara 2,5 ay ara verildi;
07.10.2010- *(8)Mustafa üzbek*

Bu durumda diğer iki üyenin, başkanın ilk tahliye listesindekileri ardı ardına tahliye ettiği ve listeden Ahmet Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay, Mehmet Dalagan'ın tutukluluk hallerinin devam ettiği görülmektedir.

Demek ki bundan sonraki karar duruşmasında bu 3 isimden biri tahliye olabilir.

Her türlü korelasyon ve kombinasyon ile kantitatif değerlendirme böyle çıkıyor!?!

Matematik bilimi, Başkan’ın listesinde ki herkesin yılbaşına kadar çıkacağını işaret ediyor.

Biz de sonucu belirsiz bu denklemlerle teselli olmaya çalışırken geleceğimizi yitiriyoruz.

Ey yarabbim! Sen aklımızı koru...


*Ezgi Deniz Urunga*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*'Davanın özü' ayrılmış gözüküyor!*




*Cem TURSUN-ünsal üAKIN / DHA* 

EMEKLİ orgeneraller Hurşit Tolon ve şener Eruygur’un sanıkları arasında yer aldığı ikinci Ergenekon Davası’nın 89'uncu duruşması görülmeye başlandı.

Aralarında gazeteciler Mustafa Balbay ve Tuncay üzkan’ın da bulunduğu 33’ü tutuklu toplam 108 sanığın yargılandığı davanın bugünkü duruşmasına tutuklu sanıklar Başkent üniversitesi eski Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, Ersin Gönenci ve İbrahim üzcan katılmadı. Tutuksuz sanıklardan ise emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon, Muhterem Bağcı, 19 Mayıs üniversitesi eski Rektörü Prof. Dr. Ferit Bernay ve Uludağ üniversitesi eski Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mustafa Abbas Yurtkuran duruşmada hazır bulundu. Ayrıca üye hakimlerden Hasan Hüseyin üzese ise sağlık durumu nedeniyle duruşmaya katılmazken onun yerine heyette üye hakim Hakim Hüsnü üalmuk görev aldı. 

Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün İstanbul üniversitesi Cerrahpaşa Tıp Fakültesi Hastanesi İç Hastalıkları bölümünde tedavi altında bulunan ve savunmasının alınması için ambulansla duruşma salonuna getirilen ve sanıkların giriş yaptığı bölümden içeri alınan İnönü üniversitesi rektörü Fatih Hilmioğlu’nu sanık kürsüsüne çağırdı.

*“İDDİA MAKAMI DAVANIN üZüNü AYIRMIş GüZüKüYOR"*

Bu sırada tutuklu sanık Gazeteci Mustafa Balbay söz almak istediğini ifade etti. *Balbay, 21 Kasım 2009'da sorgusu yapılırken Savcı Pekgüzel'e “Darbe günlükleriyle ilgili bir soruşturma açılıp açılmadığının sorulduğunu, Pekgüzel'in ise bunun ‘davanın özü’ olduğu” açıklaması yaptığını hatırlattı. “Benden elde edildiği iddia edilen notların da bu darbe günlüklerinin doğrulayıcısı olduğu öne sürüldü" diyen Balbay sözlerine şöyle devam etti:* 

“Soruşturmayı yürüten savcı, üç komutana ilişkin yetkisizlik kararı vererek dosyayı Ankara'ya gönderdi. İddia makamı davanın özünü ayırmış gözüküyor. Yargılama bize yönelik bir darbe iddiasından çok bir hukuka darbeye dönüştü. Sayın heyetinizin bu iddiaları gözden geçirmesini ve yeniden bir değerlendirme yapmasını talep ediyorum."

Ardından “Terör örgütü üyesi olmak" ve “Yasa dışı fişlemek yapmak" suçlarından yargılanan Prof. Fatih Hilmioğlu doktor gözetiminde sanık kürsüsüne alındı. Kimlik tespiti yapılan Hilmioğlu Başkent üniversitesi'nde öğretim üyesi olduğunu belirtti. Aylık geliri sorulan Hilmioğlu, rektörlükten emekli olduğunu, buradan 3 bin TL emekli maaşı aldığını ayrıca Başkent üniversitesi'nden 5 bin TL maaş aldığını ifade etti. Duruşma Prof. Fatih Hilmioğlu'nun savunmasının alınmasıyla devam ediyor.

Cerrahpaşa Tıp Fakültesi Hastanesi'nde kronik karaciğer tedavisi süren tutuklu sanık Fatih Hilmioğlu hakkında daha önce mahkemeye ulaşan raporda "Bir doktor eşliğinde ambulansla getirilip götürülmesi ve doktorun duruşma salonunda bulunması. Duruşmada savunmasını oturarak yapması ve 45 dakikada bir 15 dakika mola verilmesi. Savunmasının bir günden fazla sürmesi halinde aynı işlemlerin diğer günlerde de yapılmasının uygun olacağı bilgilerinize sunulur" denilmişti.

*ADD üYELERİNDEN DURUşMA SALONU üNüNDE EYLEM*

üte yandan Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği (ADD) üyeleri de duruşma salonu önünde Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu'na destek amacıyla basın açıklaması yaptı. Ellerinde Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği pankartları taşıyan grup, “Ergenekon planı, Amerika yalanı" şeklinde slogan attı. Ardından grup adına Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği Marmara Bölge Sorumlusu ümit ülgen basın açıklamasını okudu.

“Fatih Hilmioğlu Atatürkçü olduğu için tutukludur" diyen ülgen sözlerine şöyle devam etti:

“Fatih Hilmioğlu 'O'nun laik Cumhuriyet'e, Atatürk devrim ve ilkelerine sahip çıkmaktan başka suçu yoktur. Gerçek teröristler Habur'da törenle karşılanıp serbest bırakılırken, Atatürkçü bilim adamlarını tutuklayan bir yargıyla karşı karşıyayız. ADD olarak Sayın Hilmioğlu ve diğer yurtseverlerin yanında olduğumuzu kamuoyuna açıklıyoruz."

ADD üyesi grup, açıklamanın ardından duruşmayı izlemek üzere salona girdi.


01.11.2010 11:31 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Eskişehir’de Albert, İstanbul’da Herta…* 

**

31.10.2010 *- 23:39*

*Hanefi Avcı’nın evi ve makam odasında bulunduğu öne sürülen kimliklerden biri, anlaşılmaz biçimde değişti. Eskişehir’de tutanağa ‘’Selenga Geb. Albert’’ adına düzenlenmiş pasaport olarak geçen belge, İstanbul’da ’’Silvia Herta’’ olarak değişti.*

*ANKARA* - Devrimci Karargah adlı örgüt kapsamında tutuklanan Eskişehir eski Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı’nın evi ve makam odasında bulunduğu öne sürülen kimliklerden biri, anlaşılmaz biçimde değişti. 

Eskişehir’deki arama tutanağına ‘’Selenga Geb. Albert adına düzenlenmiş pasaport’’ifadesi yazıldı. İstanbul’a gönderilen evrakların hakim huzurunda yeniden yapılan incelemesinde ise, aynı pasaporttaki isim, bu kez tutanakta ‘’Silvia Herta’’ olarak değişti. Eskişehir’deki makam odası ile evinde yapılan aramada bulunduğu belirtilen kimlikler ilk tutanağa şöyle geçirildi: 

"Süleyman Güzel adına düzenlenmiş (G01 NO: 365952) üzerinde Hanefi Avcı’nın fotoğrafının bulunduğu nüfus cüzdanı. Sabit Kabaklı adına düzenlenmiş, üzerinde Hanefi Avcı’nın fotoğrafının bulunduğu TR-E NO: 911855 nolu pasaport ve Sabit Kabaklı adına düzenlemiş (Seri No: G157051) üzerinde Hanefi Avcı’nın fotoğrafının bulunduğu sürücü belgesi. Bilal Alkan adına düzenlenmiş G 157052 seri numaralı sürücü belgesi, Bilal Alkan adına düzenlenmiş P 03 399892 seri numaralı nüfus cüzdanı, Bilal Alkan adına düzenlenmiş TR-E No: 912476 seri numaralı pasaport, Mahmood Arshad adına düzenlenmiş 6390015154 seri numaralı, üzerinde REISEPASS ibaresi bulunan pasaport, Selenga Geb. Albert adına düzenlenmiş 4005433168 seri numaralı, üzerinde REISEPASS ibaresi bulunan pasaport" 

*İSTANBUL’DAKİ İNCELEME* 
Eskişehir’de bulunan ve tutanağa geçen evraklar ile diğer malzemeler, bir çuval içinde İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığına teslim edildi ve 30 Eylül günü hakim huzurunda açılıp, yenden sayım ve dökümü yapıldı. Bu işlem sırasında Avcı’nın avukatı Bahtiyar Kurt ile Başkomiser Bilal Sarıkaya ve 4 polis de hazır bulundu.

Bu incelemede kimlikler arasında yer alan ve ilk tutanağa ‘’Selenga Geb. Albert’’ adına düzenlenmiş pasaport’’ olarak geçen evrak, İstanbul’daki tutanağa, ‘’ Bundes Repuclik Deutschland yazılı 4005433168 nolu üzerinde Reısereıss yazan Silvia Herta adına düzenlendiği ve bir bayan resminin olduğu görüldü’’ biçiminde yazıldı.

*(Gazeteport)*

----------


## bozok

*Meclis'te bir ilk*



*‘’Darbe günlükleri’’ konusunda dosyaları Ankara’ya gönderilen üç eski komutanla ilgili, Yüce Divan kapısı açıldı. Ancak bunun için de TBMM Soruşturma Komisyonu gerektiği için, hukuki tartışma başladı*

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, eski Kuvvet Komutanları hakkındaki ‘’Darbe günlükleri’’ için, ‘’Ergenekon örgütü ile bağlantı kurulamadığı’’ gerekçesiyle yetkisizlik kararı verdi ve dosyayı Ankara’ya gönderdi. Bu gelişme, ‘’Yüce Divan’’ kapısını aralasa da hukuki karmaşaya yol açtı.

Anayasa değişikliği ile Kuvvet Komutanlarının da Yüce Divan’da yargılanması öngörüldü. Yüce Divan’a sevk ise, TBMM Soruşturma Komisyonu kurulması ve Meclis’in onayı ile mümkün bulunuyor. Anayasa, Başbakan ve Bakanların Meclis soruşturma komisyonu ve TBMM kararı ile Yüce Divan’da yargılanmaları hükmünü getiriyor. Ancak, kuvvet komutanları için kimin soruşturma yapacağını düzenlemiyor. Bu nedenle de hukuki bir tartışma yaşanıyor.

*MECLİS’TE BİR İLK*

Kuvvet komutanları için de, Başbakan ve Bakanlara uygulanan prosedür geçerli kabul edilirse, Aytaç Yalman, İbrahim Fırtına ve üzden ürnek için 15 milletvekilinden oluşan TBMM Soruşturma Komisyonu kurulacak. 

Komisyonun raporu ‘’Yüce Divan’a sevk’’ yönünde olursa ve Genel kurulda da 276 kabul oyu çıkarsa yargılama yapılabilecek.

İstanbul Savcılığı, ‘’Yetkisizlik’’ kararı verirken Anayasa’da yapılan ve kuvvet komutanlarının Yüce Divan’da yargılanabileceklerine ilişkin hükme dikkat çekti. Bu durumda, komutanlar hakkındaki soruşturmanın akıbeti de Ankara’da belli olacak.

Ankara Savcılığı, ‘’Anayasal düzeni ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs’’ suçunun komutanların görevleriyle ilgili olmadığı’’ kanısına varırsa, soruşturmaya devam edip dava açabilecek. Yeterli delil olmadığı gerekçesiyle takipsizlik kararı da verebilecek. Ya da, ‘’Kuvvet komutanları, Anayasa değişikliği sonucu ancak Yüce Divan’da yargılanabilir’’ diyerek, yetkisizlik kararı verecek. Bu durumda yeni adres de, TBMM olacak. (GAZETEPORT) 


02.11.2010 08:10 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*İşte Ergenekon Mahkemesinin Adaleti!*


 

*Yumrukla saldıran, "Savcının Osman'ı", Gizli Tanık 9'a 5, hakim*
*hakkında beyanda bulunan avukata 3 duruşma men cezası!*

"Ergenekon mahkemesi"nin son celsesine dair aldığı karar ile birlikte, 
hakkımda verilen, "3 celse duruşmalara devam etmeken men cezası" 
savunmaya dönük tahammülsüzlük ve adaletsizliği bir kere daha ortaya 
çıkartmıştır. 

Ergenekon Mahkemesinin 164. celsesine dair verilen 15. numaralı ara 
karar gereğince; "Daha önce bir çok kez ikaz edilmesine rağmen 
27.10.2010 tarihli celsede de mahkeme düzenini bozucu davranışlar 
içerisine girdiğim" gerekçesiyle hakkımda 3 celse duruşmalara devam 
etmekten men edilmeme kararı veren İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, 
savunmaya tahammülsüz olduğu kadar özensizdir de. 

Mahkeme kararına gerekçe olarak 27.10.2010 tarihli celsede ki mahkeme 
düzenini bozucu davranışlarımı esas almış olmasına karşın mahkemede 
27.10.2010 tarihinde mahkemede duruşma yapılmamıştır. Bu "maddi hata" olarak geçiştirilemeyecek özensizlik, mahkemenin savunmaya getirdiği 
yasaklama kararında, savunmaya yaklaşımını ortaya çıkartmıştır. 

Mahkeme her ne kadar savunma avukatı olarak duruşmalara devam etmekten men edilmeme dair aldığı kararına gerekçe olarak; "Daha önce bir çok kez ikaz edildiğim" gerekçesini almış olsada bugüne değin mahkeme 
düzenini bozucu davranışlar içerisine girdiğime dair bir kez olsun 
hakkımda mahkemece bir uyarı dahi yapılmamıştır. 

Geçmiş 164 celsenin zabıtları ortadadır. Hakkımda "Daha önce bir çok 
kez ikaz edilmesine rağmen" gerekçesiyle karar alan İstanbul 13. Ağır 
Ceza Mahkemesi, hangi tarihli celsede ve hangi duruşma düzenini bozucu 
davranışlar içerisinde olduğumu açıklaması gerekmektedir. 

Bugüne dek İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından savunma, talep 
ve beyanlarım ile yargılamayı etkilemeye teşebbüs ettiğim ve Ergenekon 
Savcıları ile hakimlerine hakaret ettiğim iddiasıyla hakkımda açılmış 
6 dava bulunmaktadır. Bugüne dek yalnızca mahkeme tarafından savunma, 
talep ve beyanlarımda savunma sınırlarını aştığım gerekçesiyle 
hakkımda suç duyurusunda bulunulmuştur. 

Mahkeme hoşuna gitmeyen talep ve beyanlarımı dile getirdiğim için 
hakkımda suç duyurularında bulunmuş, hakkımda ceza soruşturmaları, 
adli kovuşturmalar, disiplin soruşturmaları açtırmış ancak hukukun 
gereklerini savunmayı ısrarla sürdürmem üzerine savunmamı 
engelleyebilmek için bu kez de gerçeğe aykırı bahaneler ile 
duruşmalara devam etmekten men edilmeme dair ceza kararı almıştır. 

Mahkemece hakkımda verilen duruşmalardan men cezasının yegane sebebi 
üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu hakkında dile getirdiğim iddia, beyan 
ve taleplerimdir. 

Ergenekon davasının 164. duruşmasında tahliye taleplerimizi ısrarla 
reddeden 2 üye hakimden biri olan Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu'nun, "icradan 
ucuza mal kapatmak için İcra müdürünü tehdit etttiği iddiasıyla halen 
HSYK'da süren soruşturması nedeniyle bağımsız, tarafsız ve adil karar 
veremeyeceği" iddiasını dile getirdim. 

Belirttiğim duruşmada müvekkilim Sevgi Erenerol'ün tahliyesi ile 
ilgili talep ve beyanlarıma "Bu mahkemeden verilecek olan karar, AHİM 
kararları gereğince her şeyden önce adil yargılanma hakkının ihlali 
nedeniyle bozulacaktır ve bunun yegane nedenide bizzat üyeniz Sedat 
Sami Haşıloğlu'nun varlığıdır" diyerek başlamam üzerine, üye hakim 
Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu, mahkeme başkanını uyararak beyanlarıma müdahele 
edilmesini istemiş bunun üzerine mahkeme başkanı beyanlarımı 
engellemek istemiş, ısrarla sözlerimi sürdürerek, adil yargılanma 
hakkı ile ilgili beyanda bulunduğumu belirtmiştim. 

Mahkeme başkanı ile aramda geçen tartışmada Sayın Mahkeme Başkanı 
şengül şahsımı, "müvekkilinin hukuku ile ilgili beyanlarda bulunmamak" 
ile suçlamış bunun üzerine kendisine, "müvekkilime isnat olunan hangi 
suçlamayı savunayım, sosyal faaliyetlerini mi,siyasi etkinliklerini 
mi, hiç bir suç teşkil etmeyen telefon konuşmalarını mı? Ben burada bu 
siyasi dava üzerinden millete ve devlete karşı sürdürülen psikolojik 
harbi teşhir ediyorum" cevabını vermiş idim. Sayın Mahkeme Başkanı 
şengün ise bunun üzerine; "Bu mahkemede huzuru hep siz bozuyorsunuz, 
duruşmayı hep siz geriyorsunuz" karşılığını vermiş, celse sonrasında 
ise alınan ara kararlar ile hakkımda gerek suç duyurusunda 
bulunulmasına gerekse duruşmalardan men edilmeme kararı verilmiştir. 

Mahkemenin son ara kararı ile birlikte hakkımda verilen duruşmadan men 
cezası kararına hiç şaşırmadığımı belirtirken, henüz 
tutuklattırılmadığıma da şükretmem gerektiğini bildiğimi de 
söylemeliyim, 

"Duruşmada sanık yumruklayan, "Savcının Osman'ı", Gizli Tanık 9, Osman 
Yıldırım'a yumruklu saldırısı için 5 duruşma men cezası veren mahkeme, 
üyesi ile ilgili beyanda bulunduğum için savunmanın avukatına 3 duruşma men cezası veriyor. 

Ergenekon Mahkemesinin adalet anlayışını bir kere daha açığa çıkartan 
savunma avukatına duruşmadan men cezası kararını kamuoyunun dikkatine sunarken, Ergenekon Mahkemesinin adalet anlayışında, Mahkemeye göre yumruk ile hakimin hakkında ki icradan ucuza mal kapatma iddiasıyla sürdürülen soruşturmadan bahisle dile getirilen beyan farkının duruşmadan sadece 2 celse men cezası olduğunu da hatırlatıyorum. 

Hiç kimse aklından çıkarmasın ki; hukuk bir gün herkese lazım olacak! 

Av. Vural ERGüL 


02.11.2010 10:24:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*‘Odada siyah çanta yoktu’*

 

*Avcı’nın Eskişehir’deki makamını boşaltan üzel Kalem Büro Amir Vekili Ayhan'dan şok iddia.*

Hanefi Avcı’nın Eskişehir’deki makamını boşaltan üzel Kalem Büro Amir Vekili Nazmi Ayhan, odayı tutanakla boşalttığını, polisin kasetleri içinde bulduğu siyah çantanın odada olmadığını söyledi. Ayhan, siyah çantanın dinlenme odasındaki gardırobun üzerinde bulunmasıyla ilgili olarak da, “Boşalttıktan sonra gardırobu kontrol ettim, üzerinde olsa dikkatimi çekerdi” dedi 

Hanefi  Avcı’nın üzel Kalem Büro Amir Vekili Nazmi Ayhan, savcılığa verdiği ifadesinde, içinden telefon görüşmelerinin yer aldığı CD’lerin çıktığı siyah çantanın halen makam odasında olduğuna dikkat çekiyor. 

Yasadışı Devrimci Karargah ürgütü’ne yardım ve yataklık ettiği iddiasıyla tutuklanan ve Eskişehir’deki makamında yasadışı telefon dinleme kasetleri çıktığı iddia edilen Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı’nın üzel Kalem Büro Amir Vekili Nazmi Ayhan, odayı kendisinin tutanakla boşalttığını, kasetlerin içinde bulunduğu siyah çantanın odada olmadığını söyledi. Ayhan, kasetlerin içinde olduğu iddia edilen siyah çantanın gardırobun üzerinde bulunmasıyla ilgili olarak da, gardırobu boşalttıktan sonra kontrol ettiğini ve çantanın dikkatini çekmesi gerektiğini ifade etti. 

Eskişehir Cumhuriyet Savcısı Aydın Tekin, Hanefi Avcı’nın talebi üzerine, aralarında eski Başbakan Mesut Yılmaz, MİT’çi Mehmet Eymür ve gazeteci ve televizyoncuların telefon dinleme kayıtlarının yer aldığı kasetlerin ele geçirildiği iddia edilen Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürlüğü makamı personelinin ifadesini aldı. 

İfadesi alınanlar arasında üzel Kalem görevlisi İlker Yıldırım ile Avcı’nın odasını boşaltan üzel Kalem Büro Amir Vekili Nazmi Ayhan da bulunuyor. 
Ayhan, Hanefi Avcı’nın görevden ayrılmasından sonra odayı kendisinin boşalttığını, kişisel tüm eşyalarını tutanakla kolilere koyduğunu ve Avcı’nın evine yolladığını söyledi. 

*‘Kolilere topladık’* 

Ayhan ifadesinin hem başında hem de sonunda kasetlerin içinden çıktığı iddia edilen siyah çantanın odada olmadığını söyledi. Ayhan’ın savcılık ifadesi şöyle: 

“Eşyaları kolilere toplayarak evine gönderdik. Bu eşyaların listesini yaptık. Bildiğim kadarıyla makam odasında ve eklentisinde Hanefi Müdürümüze ait herhangi bir eşya kalmadı. Ancak bir tane elektrikli ısıtıcıyı birkaç gün sonra evine gönderdik. Ayrıca bir adet motosiklet kıyafeti makam odasındaydı. Bu kıyafetleri de makam odasında yapılan savcılık aramasından sonra şubesine iade ettik. 

Hanefi Müdürümüz 31.08.2010 tarihinde resmi olarak görevinden ayrıldıktan sonra yaklaşık 1 hafta süreyle ara sıra veda ziyaretleri amacıyla makam odasına geldi. Hanefi Müdür tamamen Eskişehir il merkezinden ayrıldıktan sonra biz yine görevimize devam ettik. Ben de sekreter hanımla aynı odada oturuyorum. Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı tarafından makam odasında yapılan aramaya kadar mesai saatleri içinde makam odasını kullanan olmadı. 

*‘Habersiz giriş mümkün değil’* 

Ayrıca makam odasına bizden habersiz giriş çıkış da mümkün değildir. Makam odasının iki giriş çıkışı bulunmaktadır. Bu kapıların da dört anahtarı vardır. Bu anahtarlardan birer adedi benim çekmecemde durmaktadır. Ben ve sekreter hanım odayı terk ettiğimizde kapıyı kilitleyerek binayı terk ederiz. Makam odasının anahtarlarından biri makam odasında bulunmaktadır. Müdür bey Eskişehir’den ayrıldıktan sonra anahtarlar yine aynı kişilerde muhafaza edilmiştir. 

Ben savcılık araması başladıktan 10 dakika sonra görevime geldim. Sekreter odasında arama yapılıyordu. Savcımızın izin vermesi üzerine ben de arama yapılan masamın başında bulundum. Arama sırasında müdür beyin makam odasında ve eklentilerinde bulunan kaset ve 
CD’ler bana paraf ettirildi. 

Ben müdür beyin dinlenme odasında gardırobun üzerinde siyah bir çanta görmedim. Müdür beyin odasındaki eşyaları toplarken gördüğümüz her eşyayı müdür beye ait olup olmadığını sorduk. Gardırobun üzerinde böyle bir çanta olsaydı (kasetlerin içinde olduğu iddia edilen çanta) müdür beye sormamız gerekirdi. 

*‘Siyah çanta şu anda burada’* 

Savcılık araması tamamlandıktan sonra bana kasetleri paraf ettirirken ben bu kasetlerin nereden çıktığını görevlilere sordum. Görevlilerden bir tanesi dinlenme odasında gardırobun üzerinde bulunan siyah çanta içinden çıktığını söyledi. Hatta ben kasaları açmak için makam oradasına girdiğimde kasetlerin çıktığı söylenen siyah çantayı arama yapan ekibin incelediğini gördüm. O siyah çanta şu anda makam odasında, çantayı size teslim edebilirim. 

Biz kolileme yaparken makam odasında müdür beye ait olmayan ve başka vesilelerle müdür beye gönderilen CD’leri gördük. (Hanefi Avcı’nın sakladığı öne sürülen ses kayıtları CD’lerde değil mini teyp kasetlerindeydi.) O CD’leri müdür beye ait olmadığından dolayı kolilere koymadık.” 

*NEDİM şENER* / Milliyet 


03.11.2010 09:45:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*'2003'te komutanlarla neden görüştün?'*



*İkinci ’Ergenekon'' davasının 91. duruşması başladı.* 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları
Yerleşkesi’ndeki salonda görülen davanın bugünkü duruşmasına, tutuklu sanıklardan
Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, Mustafa Dönmez, İbrahim
üzcan ve Ersin Gönenci katılmadı. Duruşmada, tutuksuz sanıklardan emekli askeri
hakim Tanju Güvendiren de hazır bulundu.

Tedavi gördüğü İstanbul üniversitesi Cerrahpaşa Tıp Fakültesinden
ambulansla duruşma salonuna getirilen ve aynı hastanede görevli bir doktor
nezaretinde duruşmaya katılan eski İnönü üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Fatih
Hilmioğlu’nun, savcılıktaki ifadelerinin okunmasının tamamlanmasının ardından
çapraz sorgusuna geçildi

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel’in 2003 yılında YüK yasa
tasarısı nedeniyle komutanlarla yaptığı görüşmeleri hangi amaçla yaptığını
sorduğu Hilmioğlu, YüK yasa tasarısıyla ilgili çekincelerini askerlerle de
paylaşmak için böyle bir görüşme yaptıklarını belirterek, görüşmede YüK’e bağlı
sivil kurum üyelerinin yanı sıra askeri öğretim üyelerinin de bulunduğunu
kaydetti.

Yasa tasarısının her iki kurumu da ilgilendirdiği için bu konudaki
çekincelerini paylaşmak istediklerini dile getiren Hilmioğlu, YüK’e bağlı 21
askeri öğretim üyesi bulunduğunu, askerlerle toplanarak çekincelerini
bildirmelerinin nedeninin bundan kaynaklandığını söyledi.

Savcı Pekgüzel’in, "19 Eylül 2003’te yapılan görüşmeyi kimin
ayarladığını, dönemin MGK Genel Sekreteri emekli Orgeneral Tuncer Kılınç’tan
kimin randevu aldığını sorduğu Hilmioğlu, söz konusu buluşmanın üzerinden 7 yıl geçtiğini, randevuyu kimin ayarladığını bilmediğini anlattı.

O dönemin "çok kaotik olduğunu" ve herkesin bir yerlerle görüşme
yaptığını anlatan Hilmioğlu, "Tamamen tesadüfi bir durumdu. Ankara’da kim hazır olsaydı görüşmeye onlar gidiyordu. O dönemde yüksek yargı organı yetkilileri ve Cumhurbaşkanı ile de görüşüldü, hatta en kalabalık ziyaret yaklaşık 20 rektörün katılımıyla Cumhurbaşkanlığına yapılan ziyaretle oldu. Yasa tasarısındaki çekincelerimizi o dönemde her yere aktarmaya çalışıyorduk" dedi.

"Eğer YüK ile hükümet arasında bu kadar sürtüşme olmasaydı, bu kadar çok
görüşme yapılmaya gerek kalmazdı" diyen Hilmioğlu, bahsedilen ziyaretler için önceden bir araya gelip değerlendirme yapma gibi bir durumun söz konusu olmadığını ifade etti.

Duruşmaya, Hilmioğlu’nun çapraz sorgusuyla devam ediliyor.



04.11.2010 11:19 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*HANGİ GAZETECİ ERGENEKON’UN TUTUKLU SANIğIYLA GüRüşTü*

 


03.11.2010 01:00

Helin şahin, Star Gazetesi'nin adliye muhabiri.

Gazeteye sızan pek çok savcılık ve polis belgesi Helin şahin imzasıyla haberleştiriliyor. Dalgalar halinde gerçekleşen operasyonlarda basında yapılan manipülasyon iddialarının merkezinde de şahin'in yaptığı haberler var. Bu haberler nedeniyle Star Gazetesi pek çok kez tazminata mahkum oldu.

*Star Muhabiri şahin, ilginç bir yerde görüldü. Ergenekon Davası'nın hem sanığı hem de gizli tanığı olan Osman Yıldırım ile Silivri Cezaevi'nde 7. koğuşun avukat odasında Helin şahin buluştu.* Görenler şaşkınlıklarını gizleyemedi.

Bu tür bir görüşme için Adalet Bakanlığı'nın özel izni gerekirken *daha önce hiçbir gazeteciye bu izin verilmedi. şahin'e iznin verilmesi bu nedenle tartışma yarattı.*

Osman Yıldırım, adam öldürme, gasp, kadın satıcılığı gibi suçlardan hapis yatarken Ergenekon Davası'na gizli tanık olmuş ve ifadeleri çok tartışılmıştı. Yıldırım'ın yönelttiği suçlamalar ile pek çok kişi davada sanık durumuna geldi. Yıldırım, geçtiğimiz günlerde Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'ne atıldığı iddia edilen bombaları aldığı evi saatlerce aramış ancak bulamamıştı. Bu durum bir kez daha Yıldırım'ın ifadelerini tartışmalı hale getirmişti.

*YILDIRIM'IN GüNLüKLERİ*
Helin şahin, geçtiğimiz günlerde Star Gazetesi'nde Osman Yıldırım'ın günlüklerini de haberleştirdi. Yıldırım'ın avukatının duruşmayı takip etmediğini söyleyen davanın avukatları, bu günlüklerin Helin şahin'e Osman Yıldırım tarafından verildiği düşüncesindeler.

Helin şahin, Osman Yıldırım'ın günlüklerinde herkesi güldüren şu satırların olduğunu 20 Ekim tarihinde Star Gazetesi'nde yazmıştı: "Osman Yıldırım’ın günlüğünde, Danıştay tetikçisi Alparslan Arslan’ın eylemlerden günler önce Yıldırım’a “Türkiye değişecek hazırlıklı ol” dediği ve sohbet aralarında *“Sarıkız, gel seninle ayışığında yakamozu izleyelim”* dediği belirtiliyor. Osman Yıldırım, Alparslan’a “Bu şarkı da nerden çıktı, devamı yok mu” diye sorduğunu günlüğünde anlatıyor. Sarıkız, Ayışığı ve Yakamoz, Ergenekon üst Düzey Yöneticisi iddiasıyla yargılanan şener Eruygur liderliğinde hazırlanan darbe planlarının isimleriydi."

Görüşmeler, Helin şahin ve Osman Yıldırım üzerinden yeni bir medya kampanyası mı başlayacak sorusuna neden oldu.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Haberal'ı tahliye etmeyen hakimlere tazminat cezası* 



*Yargıtay Hukuk Genel Kurulu,* *Ergenekon** Davası kapsamında tutuklu bulunan Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal'ın açtığı tazminat davasında tahliye taleplerini reddeden 9 hakimin tazminat ödemesine ilişkin kararı onadı.*  

Haberal'ın avukatları, müvekkillerinin tahliye isteklerini reddeden 9 hakim hakkında tazminat davası açmıştı.

Yargıçların 1. sınıf hakim olması nedeniyle ilk derece mahkemesi sıfatıyla davayı görüşen Yargıtay 4. Hukuk Dairesi, hakimlerin her birini 1500'er yüz TL manevi tazminat ödemeye mahkum etmişti.

Hakimlerin karara itiraz etmesi üzerine, dava Yargıtay Hukuk Genel Kurulu'nda temyiz incelemesine tabi tutuldu. Geçen hafta davayı görüşen Kurul, oy çokluğu sağlanamadığı için bir karar vermemişti. Bugün tekrar toplanan Yargıtay Hukuk Genel Kurulu, Ergenekon Davası kapsamında tutuklu bulunan Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal'ın açtığı tazminat davasında tahliye taleplerini reddeden 9 hakimin tazminat ödemesine ilişkin kararı onadı.

Kurul, hakimlerin ödeyeceği tazminat miktarını ise önümüzdeki hafta tekrar görüşecek.

*Kararı Hikmet Sami Türk CNN TüRK'e değerlendirdi*

Ergenekon sanığı Profesör Mehmet Haberal'ı tahliye etmeyen hakimlerin tazminata mahkum edilmesini eski Adalet Bakanı Hikmet Sami Türk CNN TüRK'e değerlendirdi.

Türk, iki yıldan beri yargılamanın başlamadığına dikkat çekti. Kararın bu aşamada verilmesinin davaya bakan mahkemeler için uyarı niteliğinde olduğunu söyledi. *(Video için tıklayın)*


05.11.2010 13:14:17 / *CNNTüRK*

----------


## bozok

*Balbay ve Ilıcak arasında ilginç diyalog* 



*İkinci* *Ergenekon** davasının 91. duruşmasına gazeteci Nazlı Ilıcak da katıldı. Duruşmaya verilen arada Mustafa Balbay ve Tuncay üzkan ile sohbet eden Ilıcak Balbay'a "şemaliniz değişmiş. Zayıflamışsınız" dedi. Balbay ise "Günde iki saat* *spor** yapıyorum" diye konuştu.* 

İkinci Ergenekon davasının 91'inci duruşmasında tutuklu sanık İnönü üniversitesi eski Rektörü Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu'nun çapraz sorgusuna devam edildi.

Duruşmayı Nazlı Ilıcak da duruşmayı izledi. Ilıcak, duruşmaya verilen arada ise tutukluların olduğu bölüme giderek, Mustafa Balbay ve Tuncay üzkan ile sohbet etti.

Ilıcak, Balbay'a "şemaliniz değişmiş. Zayıflamışsınız" dedi. Balbay ise "Günde iki saat spor yapıyorum" diye konuştu.

Nazlı Ilıcak, öğle arasında bazı sanıklarla görüştükten sonra duruşma salonundan ayrıldı.

üıkışta gazetecilere açıklama yapan Ilıcak, davanın önemli bir dava olduğunu belirterek, "üok nezih bir ortam. Sanıkların hepsi haksızlığa uğradığını söylüyor. Bunları tahkik edecek durumum yok. Tabii herkes yargılanabilir ama yargılama tutuksuz olabilir. Tutuksuz yargılamanın önemi tekrar ortaya çıkıyor" diye konuştu.

Mahkemede savunma hakkının sonuna kadar tanındığını belirten Ilıcak, ifadelerin son derece ayrıntılı alındığını, bunun da önemli olduğunu söyledi. 

Nazlı Ilıcak, buraya sosyal paylaşım sitesi Twitter'dan Yeni Parti'li bir takipçisinin daveti üzerine geldiğini ifade ederek, daha önce de DİSK davasını izlediğini, buraya gelmeyi uzun zamandır düşündüğünü bildirdi.

Davanın çok büyük ve çok sanıklı olduğunu kaydeden Ilıcak, sanık sayısının çokluğu nedeniyle davanın uzun sürebileceğini ancak diğer davalarla karşılaştırılınca daha hızlı yargılama yapıldığını söyledi.

*Twitter'dan davet*

Tuncay üzkan ile görüşmesine, akraba olmadığı gerekçesiyle izin verilmeyen Ilıcak, davetin internette sosyal paylaşım sitesi Twitter'da olduğunu belirterek; "Ben Twitter'dayım. 'Ampulpatlatan' takma adlı Tuncay üzkan'ın partisinin bir üyesi beni duruşmaya çağırdı. üzellikle meslektaşlarım Tuncay üzkan ve Balbay ile mesleki dayanışma adına gelmek istiyordum. Görüşmeme izin verilmedi ama uzaktan da olsa konuştuk" dedi.

Ilıcak, bir süre de tutuklu sanık Yeni Parti Genel Başkanı Tuncay üzkan'la da sohbet etti.

İddianamede, bir suikast timinin davanın müştekisi olan Alevi Bektaşi Federasyonu Genel Başkanı Ali Balkız'ı öldürmeye gittiği iddiasını dile getiren üzkan, "üyle bir örgüt yaratmışlar ki 'suikast yapacağım' demiş yapamamış, 'darbe yapacağım' demiş, yapamamış. Suikast için Ali Balkız'ın evine gitmişler ama orada oturmuyormuş. Bir yıl önce taşınmış. Suikast timinin başında olduğu iddia edilen Muhammet Sarıkaya serbest bırakıldı. Suikast timindeki herkes salıverildi. Geriye de burada sanık bölümünde gördüğünüz işe yaramaz adamlar kaldı. Bakın, aramızda örgüt lideri yok. Herkes örgüt üyesi. Bir de 51 nolu DVD var. Yerlere yatarsınız" ifadesini kullandı.


04.11.2010 17:53:08 / *CNNTüRK*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon Ersöz'ü susturmak istemiş* 



İkinci "Ergenekon" davasının tutuklu sanığı emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz'ün tedavi gördüğü hastanede ateş açtığı ileri sürülen Erhan Keskin hakkında 33 yıl 3 ay ile 62.5 yıl arasında değişen hapis cezası istemli iddianamede, "Ergenekon terör örgütü"nun görevlendirdiği şüphelinin, Ersöz'ü susturmak ve ona gözdağı vermek amacıyla yattığı hastaneye gönderildiği belirtildi. 


İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz'ün hazırladığı 16 sayfalık iddianamede, ikinci "Ergenekon" davası tutuklu sanığı emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, Hüseyin Keçeci ve Mehmet üakın "müşteki", Ertan Taşkın ise "mağdur" olarak yer aldı.

İddianamede, "Ergenekon" davasının tutuklu sanığı olan ve halen İstanbul üniversitesi Tıp Fakültesi İç Hastalıkları Bölümünde yatılı olarak tedavi gören emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz'ün, bir ses kaydında, "Ergenekon Silahlı Terör ürgütü'nü deşifre edeceği"nden bahsettiği, "Ergenekon" terör örgütünün şüpheli Erhan Keskin'i görevlendirerek Ersöz'ün susması ve gözdağı vermek için yattığı hastaneye gönderdiği, şüpheli Keskin'in hastanedeki güvenlik görevlilerinin kendisini fark etmesi üzerine bu görevlilere silahla ateş ettiği ve kaçmaya çalışırken yakalandığı ifade edildi.

İddianamede, hastanedeki güvenlik görevlilerinden kaçan Keskin'in kullandığı silahtan oturduğu evin camına 1 mermi isabet eden Ertan Taşkın'ın ifadelerine de yer verildi.

Müşteki Levent Ersöz'ün de hastanede polislerce alınan ifadesi de yer alan iddianamede, Ersöz'ün "eylemi basından öğrendiği, bunun için avukatlarının Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına şikayet dilekçesi sundukları, fotoğrafları gösterilen şüpheliler Erhan Keskin ve Sedat Dinçer'i tanımadığı, olay öncesi veya sonrası herhangi bir kişi ya da örgütten tehdit almadığı, bulunduğu ortamda koruma altında olduğu için tehdit almasının mümkün olmadığı ve şüpheli Erhan Keskin'den şikayetçi olduğu" yönünde beyanda bulunduğu dile getirildi.

İddianamede, şüpheli Keskin'in de savcılık sorgusunda, "1995'de Ankara'da astsubay olarak görev yapan Sedat Dinçer isimli şahsa araba sattıktan sonra onunla samimi olduğu, Dinçer ile Diyarbakır'a gittikleri, Dinçer'in Diyarbakır'da kendisini korucubaşı Cimşit Aksu ve kardeşi Rıdvan ile tanıştırdığı, Dinçer'i yönlendirenin Ankara'da görevli Köksal Karabay isimli bir Orgeneral olduğu, Diyarbakır'da bir evde Anuş isimli bir kadının kendisiyle birlikte Cimşit ve Rıdvan isimli şahıslara Ermenice kursu verdiği, bu kursu 7. Kolordu'nun verdiği talimatla aldığı, evi kiralayanın da askeri eğitim verdiği ve daha sonra Erivan, Bakü ve Karabağ'a gidip bilgi topladıkları" ifadelerini kullandığı kaydedildi.

İddianamede,"şüphelinin tüm bu eylemleri 'Ergenekon' silahlı terör örgütü adına yaptığı ve Levent Ersöz ile herhangi bir husumetinin de bulunmadığı, yakalandıktan sonraki ifadelerinde de sürekli yanlış beyanlar vererek gerçek amacını gizlemeye çalıştığı anlaşılmakla bu eylemleri yapması için kendi anlattığı sebeplerin de bulunmadığı göz önüne alındığında şüphelinin bu eylemi örgüt adına yaptığı ve 'Ergenekon' silahlı terör örgütü üyesi olduğu sonucuna varılmıştır" ifadesi kullanıldı.

şüpheli Keskin'in tüm eylemleri bilinçli bir şekilde planlayarak sanık Levent Ersöz'ü öldürmek amacıyla hastaneye gelip keşif yapıp günlerce beklediği, şüphe çekmesi üzerine güvenlik görevlilerine doğru hedef gözeterek birden çok ateş ettiği, sonra kaçmaya çalıştığı, bahçede kaldırıma çarparak düştüğü, bu sırada yine görevlilere ateş ettiği ve zorla yakalandığının anlaşıldığı belirtilen iddianamede, Keskin'in örgüt talimatları çerçevesinde tutuklu sanık Levent Ersöz'ün örgütü deşifre edici açıklamalar yapmasını engellemek için gözdağı vermek amacıyla bu eylemi gerçekleştirdiği, bu eylemi gerçekleştirirken meskun mahalde halkı tehlikeye sokacak şekilde silahla ateş ettiği, yakalanmamak için iki güvenlik görevlisine ateş ederek iki kez öldürmeye teşebbüs suçunu işlediği ve ruhsatsız silah bulundurduğu kaydedildi.

İddianamede, şüpheli Erhan Keskin'in, 2 kez "adam öldürmeye teşebbüs etmek" suçundan 24 ile 40, "terör örgütü üyesi olmak" suçundan 7,5 ile 15, "Genel güvenliği kasten tehlikeye sokmak" suçundan 9 ay ile 4,5 yıl ve 6136 sayılı ateşli silahlar kanununa muhalefet etmek suçundan da 1 ile 3 yıl olmak üzere toplam 33 yıl 3 ay ile 62.5 yıl arasında değişen süre hapisle cezalandırılmasın talep edildi. 


01.11.2010 21:14:43 / *CNNTüRK*

----------


## bozok

*İşte olay tutanak* 

**

05.11.2010 *- 00:24*

*Hanefi Avcı'nın boşalttığı makam odasında ele geçirildiği ileri sürülen ve yasadışı dinleme iddialarına konu olan ses kayıtlarının bulunduğu kasetlerin kırıldığı ileri sürülmüştü.*

*İhsan DEMİR - GAZETEPORT*

*İSTANBUL /* Hanefi Avcı'nın boşalttığı makam odasının dinlenme bölümünde, siyah bir çanta içinde ele geçirildiği ileri sürülen 24 kaset içindeki dinleme kayıtlarının Olay Yeri İnceleme ve Kimlik Tespit şube Müdürlüğü ve TUBİTAK görevlileri tarafından delil tespiti esnasında kırılması üzerine keşif yerini terk etmek isteyen Avcı'nın avukatı Fidel Okan ile Kadir Altınışık arasında sürtüşme yaşandığını ve Okan'ın tutturduğu tutanakla olay yerini terk ettiği iddiasını kamuoyu Gazeteport'tan okumuştu.

İddialara göre TUBİTAK ve Olay Yeri İnceleme ve Kimlik Tespit şube Müdürlüğü görevlileri yasadışı dinlemelere konu olan 24 kaseti incelerken kaplarını kırmalarına itiraz eden Hanefi Avcı'nın avukatının keşif yerini terk etmek istemesi üzerine olay yerinde soğuk rüzgarlar esmişti.



Fidel Okan, ses kasetlerinin içinde bulunduğu mühürlü torbanın daha önce açılmış, olay yerinde içinde ele geçirildiği ileri sürülen çantanın el konulmamış olduğu, kasetlerin mühürlerken çekilen görüntülerin önceden gösterilmediğini ileri sürerek keşif yerini terk etmek istediği tutanağa kaydedildiği öğrenildi.

*İşTE OLAY TUTANAK*
Bilirkişilere yapacakları işler ayrı ayrı açık bir şekilde anlatıldı. Engel hallerinin olmadığı anlaşıldı. Usülen yeminleri yaptırıldı. Her biri söz alarak yapacağımız işi anladık. Süre verildiğinde ilgili raporlarımızı sunacağız dediler.

Bahse *konu (24) adet teyp kaseti*, hazır bulunanların refakatinde mühürler bez torba içerisinden çıkartılarak *Olay Yeri İnceleme ve Kimlik Tespit şube Müdürlüğü görevlileri tarafından açıldı, içerisinde yer alan şeritler boş kaset dış kaplarına aktarılmına başlandı*. Aktarımı yapılan kasetlerin üzerleri bire bir numaralandırılma çalışmalarına başlandığı sırada şüpheli Hanefi Avcı müdafii Avukat Fidel Okan söz alarak beyanında: *yapılan işlemin usül ve yasaya aykırı olduğundan yukarıda da belirtilen Eskişehir Emnieyt Müdürlüğündeki makamda bulunduğu iddia edilen kasetlerin müvekkilimize ait olmadığının belli olmasından, ilk sayfada belirtilen iddialara hiç bir şekilde katılmadığımızdan, sözkonusu kasetlerin önceki görüntülerinin tarafımıza gösterilmemiş olması, huzurda açılan mühürle torba içerisindeki poşetin daha önce bilgimiz dışında açılmış olması nedeniyle bu aşamada huzurdan ayrılıyoruz*... 

Bu aşamaya kadarki tutanak örneği çıkartılarak imza altına alındı ve Hanefi Avcı müdaffi Av. Fidel Okan'a teslim edildi. 27.10.2010


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*SAVCIYA KOCA POPOLU İNCİ’Yİ KİM SORDU*

 
26.10.2010 16:36

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Fikret Seçen’in yürüttüğü soruşturma kapsamında Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nda bir arama gerçekleştirildi. Soruşturmanın fuhuş çetesinde bulunan gizli belgeler nedeniyle gerçekleştiği iddia edildi. 

Peki söz konusu fuhuş çetesinde hiç fahişe bulundu mu?

Eğer bir fuhuş çetesi sözkonusu ise soruşturmada gizli belge sızdırmak için kullanılan fahişelerin de olması gerekmez mi?

Ergenekon Davası avukatlarından Vural Ergül soruşturmada bu eksikliğe işaret etmişti. 23 Aralık 2008 tarihli oturumunda Ergül, savcılara bu fahişeleri sormuştu:

*"....soruşturma eksik yürütülür mü, Ergenekon terör örgütü güya fahişelerden istihbarat temin ediyorsa, nerede havalı Melahat, nerede koca popo İnci, nerede koca meme Fadime, onları da alıp getirmek lazım yani, Ergenekon terör örgütünü siz genel eve kadar taşıyacak olursanız, artık söyleyecek söz bulmak hakikaten mümkün değil o vakit ben hiç olmazsa hukuk mücadelemi bu yollarda helak olmayım da müvekkilimin yanında devam edeyim diye, bana da koğuşta bir yer açın efendim"*

Savcı Fikret Seçen’in sözkonusu çeteyi Kafes Planları arasında keşfettiği biliniyor. Kafes Davası ile Ergenekon Davası’nın önümüzdeki dönemde birleştirilmesi bekleniyor. Sonunda fuhuş çetesinin Ergenekon Davası’na bağlanması bekleniyor. Böylece Ergül’ün 26 ay sonra sormuş olduğu eksiklik dün yapılan baskınla tamamlanmış oldu.

*

Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Tarihi hamamda Ergenekon izi* 



08.11.2010 *- 08:14*

*Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcılığı, bir işadamı ile Ergenekon sanıklarından Ali Yasak'ın kuzeni Ethem Yasak'ın kazandığı tarihi hamam ihalesini, şaibeli buldu ve el koydu.* 

Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığı, İstanbul'un en önemli mimari eserlerinden biri olan Sultanahmet'teki tarihi Hürrem Sultan Hamamı'nın ihalesine el koydu. Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz'ün yürüttüğü soruşturmaya konu olan ihale; Saray Halıları'nın sahibi Necati Kurmel ile Ergenekon davası sanıklarından Drej Ali olarak bilinen Ali Yasak'ın kuzeni Ethem Yasak'a verildi. Ancak ihaleye fesat karıştırıldığı yönünde bulguların saptanması üzerine savcılık da rüşvet ve ihaleye fesat karıştırmaktan soruşturma açtı. İşte olayın gelişimi: 

*'TEHDİTLE VAZGEüİRME' İDDİASI* 
Vakıflar Genel Müdürlüğü, eskiden pek çok ünlünün kaldığı bir cezaevi olan, bugün ise lüks bir otel olarak hizmet veren Sultanahmet'teki Four Seasons Oteli'nin karşısındaki Haseki Hamamı'nın, yap-işlet-devret modeli ile kiraya verilmesi için çalışma başlattı. Fakat Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz'a gelen bir ihbar mektubuna göre; Ergenekon davasının tutuksuz sanıklarından Ali Yasak'a ait olan Derviş üay Bahçesi'nin yanındaki hamamı devralmak isteyen "Necati Kurmel-Ethem Yasak konsorsiyumu" ihaleyi alabilmek için detaylı bir plan yapmıştı. Buna göre Necati Kurmel ve Ali Yasak adına çalışan grup, işi şansa bırakmamak için aynı merkezden yönetilen üç ayrı şirketle ihaleye girecekti. Ayrıca da iyi teklif sunanlar başta olmak üzere diğer katılımcılar tehditle yıldırılarak, ihale girmeleri önlenecekti. 

*15 YILDA YüZDE 652 ARTIş...* 
İddiaya göre anlaşmalı firmalardan biri yüzde 450 kira artış bedelli teklif verdi, diğer firma ise ilk aşamada yüzde 500, ikinci aşamada yüzde 600 artış verdi. Necati Kurmel, Ataman Fedai ve Atila Menevşe'ye ait Pınar Madencilik ile Ali Yasak'ın amcasının oğlu Ethem Yasak ortaklığı ise ilk aşamada yüzde 455, ikinci aşamada yüzde 652 teklif verdi. Böylece Eminönü ilçesi sınırlarındaki 67 pafta, 59 ada, 1 parselde kayıtlı bulunan tarihi hamam ve etrafındaki bir dönümlük yer için yapılan ihale, Pınar Madencilik ile Ethem Yasak'a 15 seneliğine yüzde 652'lik kira artışı şartıyla verilmiş oldu. Buna göre Kanuni Sultan Süleyman'ın eşi Hürrem Sultan tarafından 1556'da Mimar Sinan'a 1610 metrekarelik arazide yaptırılan hamama yalnızca 8 bin TL aylık kira ödenecekti. 15 yıl sonunda 55 bin liraya ulaşacak bu tutar da Kapalıçarşı'daki birkaç metrekarelik dükkanların kirası kadardı. Ancak Vakıflar Genel Müdürlüğü, ihaleye fesat karıştırıldığı yönünde ellerine geçen bulgular üzerine ihaleyi onaylamadı. Pınar Madencilik ve Yasak da Vakıflar Genel Müdürlüğü'nü mahkemeye verdi. İstanbul 4. İdare Mahkemesi'nde açılan davadan Pınar Madencilik lehine karar çıktı. 

*İHALEYE FESAT VE RüşVET* 
Mahkeme, hamamın Pınar Madencilik ve Turizm A.ş.'ye verilmesini kararlaştırdı. Vakıflar Genel Müdürlüğü yürütmeyi durdurma için Danıştay 13. Dairesi'ne itiraz etti. 13. Daire, 11 Aralık 2009 tarihinde, yürütmeyi durdurmaya ret kararı verdi. Ancak Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz'e gönderilen ihbar mektubu olayı gidişatını değiştirdi. İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı, ihbar üzerine İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü'ne talimat verdi. Savcılık, Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürü Nazmi Ardıç imzasıyla gönderilen 8 Ekim 2010 tarihli cevabi yazıya binaen rüşvet vermek ve ihaleye fesat karıştırmak suçlarından 19 Ekim'de soruşturma başlattı. Başsavcı üolakkadı, ihaleyi veren İstanbul Vakıflar Bölge Müdürlüğü yetkilileri hakkında soruşturma açılması için dosyayı ayrıca Memur Suçları Bürosu'na gönderdi. Hamam için çevre esnafının yorumu ise buranın küçük Kapalıçarşı haline getirilip dükkanlardan binlerce lira kira alınabileceği yönünde. *(Sabah)*


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*Keşifte TüBİTAK görevlileri yoktu* 



08.11.2010 *- 11:55*

*ANKARA* *-* TüBİTAK Başkanlığı'ndan yapılan yazılı açıklamada, şunlar ifade edildi: 

*''Bazı basın ve yayın organlarında, Hanefi Avcı'nın makam odasından çıktığı ileri sürülen kasetlerin, delil aranması sırasında 'TüBİTAK görevlilerinin de katılımıyla kırıldığına' ilişkin hayal mahsulü iddialar yer almaktadır.* 

*Bu tip soruşturmalarda adli makamların teknik uzmanlardan talebi, elde edilen teyp kasetlerinin anlaşılamayan kısımlarının çözümlerinin yapılabilmesi amacıyla dinlenilebilir hale getirilmesidir.* 

*TüBİTAK personelinin delil araması sırasında hazır bulunması yasal süreçler dahilinde mümkün olmadığı gibi, adli mercilerden de arama yapılırken TüBİTAK personelinin görevlendirilmesi şeklinde bir talep alınmamıştır.''* (A.A)


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*DURUş-MA Ergenekon Davası’ndan İbretlik Hikayeler* 

8 Kasım 2010 



*DURUş, DURUş-MA’nın çok önüne geçmiş durumda.*
İlk defa bir duruşma izledim.
5 Kasım’da *SİLİVRİ’*de idim.
Adı şüpheli,* ERGENEKON Davası*‘nın duruşması vardı.
Sanık sandalyesinde Malatya üniversitesi eski rektörü Prof. HİLMİOğLU
vardı.
Bir garip duruşma idi.
Basından izlediğim kadarıyla, öncekilerden hiç bir farkı yoktu.
Sanık neyle suçlanıyordu, belli değildi. üünkü suça yönelik ne bir kanıt
ne de bir soru vardı.

Duruşmadan iki örnek sunarak değerlendirmeyi sayın okurlara bırakmak
istiyorum.

7 yıl önce rektörler bir dizi ziyaret çerçevesinde ve YüK yasasının
değiştirilmesi bağlamında *J.Gn.K.Org. şener ERUYGUR*‘u ziyaret etmişler.
*Org. ERUYGUR* da onlara bir akşam yemeği vermiş.

*Savcı PEKGüZEL*‘in önemle üzerinde durduğu konu; bu yemekte
*Org. ERUYGUR*‘un resmi mi yoksa sivil kıyafetli mi olduğu idi?

ünce, Sayın HİLMİOğLU’na sordu. O da, “Resmi idi” dedi. Sonra, sayın
savcı mal bulmuş mağribi gibi, *ERUYGUR’*un günlük faaliyet planında o yemeğin sivil kıyafette olacağının yazılı olduğunu söyleyerek, HİLMİOğLU’na
hayatının en büyük golünü attı(!)

Ne kadar önemli değil mi?

Rektör, 7 yıl önce davetli olduğu bir özel yemekte generalin resmi mi,
sivil mi olduğunu anımsayamadı…

Olacak iş mi?

*Bu ERGENEKONCULAR’ a ne dense, ne yapılsa azdır…!*

Sayı savcı; kıyafetin dışında, o yemekte ne tartışıldı, darbe konuşuldu
mu, kime ne görev verildi, TBMM veya hükümet nasıl görev yapamaz hale
getirilecekti gibi gereksiz konulara(!) hiç girmedi.
Sadece işin özüyle(!) ilgilendi?
*Org.ERUYGUR resmi mi idi sivil mi?
Ne kadar önemli değil mi?*
İkinci ibretlik soru-cevap olayı daha da komedi idi.
Savcı PEKGüZEL sordu;
- Bu davanın sanıklarından Durmuş üZOğLU ‘nu tanıyor musunuz?
- Hayır, kesinlikle tanımıyorum.
O zaman size bir fotoğraf göstereyim. Bakın bir törende yanınızda
yürüyor. İl valisi, siz. Sizlerin koruması da vardır. üyle herkes yanınıza
yanaşabilir mi? Yanınızda yürüyen şahıs Durmuş üZOğLU.
Prof. HİLMİOğLU fotoğrafa kısa süre baktı. Nezaketini hiç bozmadan
yanıtladı;
*- Efendim, o şahıs Durmuş üZOğLU değil, Malatya Gazeteciler Cemiyeti
Başkanı Haydar KARADUMAN’dır.*
Savcı bey gayet pişkin;
- Haa, öyle mi.. deyip fotoğrafı geri çekti.
Ağa babanın deyişi ile, velev ki o şahıs yanlarında yürüdü ve fotoğrafa
girdi. bunun neresi suç?
Davayla ilgisi ne?
Velev ki tanıyor, ne olmuş!..
Ama sorun burda işte. İddia makamı, daha kişileri bir araya getirip bir
örgüt oluşturamamanın sıkıntısı içinde.

** Mustafa BALBAY’ın deyişi ile; düşünceye hazırlık suçunu sorgulamaya
çalışıyorlar.**

İddia makamının nasıl çalıştığına dair başka örneğe gerek var mı?
Bu sorularla, bu iddialarla insanlar günlerce, aylarca, yıllarca tutuklu
kalmıyorlar mı?

İşte bunlar DURUş-MA’ dan örneklerdi.
Bir tane de DURUş’tan örnek vereyim.
6 KASIM günü, *Tğm.Mehmet Ali üELEBİ* çıktı meydana.
Konuştu. Türk subayını anlatmaktı amacı. Gürledi;
-”TüRK Subayı; kibirde çakıl taşı, zorluklarda sabır taşı,
fedakarlıklarda ve feragatte mezar taşıdır.”
- Cumhuriyet uğruna toprağa da zindana düşmeye razı olan onurlu Türk
subayları ve eserin (Türkiye Cumhuriyeti) asli sahibi Türk Gençliği,
Cumhuriyeti sürekli ve yürekli olarak savunacak, şerefli esaretimiz
milletimize nice bayramlar yaşatacaktır….!*
İşte Tğm.Mehmet Ali ve Türk subayı budur.
*Tğm.Mehmet Ali’yi, Alb.Levent üOLAK’*ı,* Alb. Atilla UğUR*‘ u kucaklamaktan
onur duydum.*
Kahramanlar geçidi izleyen şanslı bir izleyici gibi hissettim kendimi.
Onlara sarılmaktan büyük mutluluk duydum. Gururlandım.
Alb. Cengiz KüYLü ve genç teğmen- üsteğmenlerle uzaktan da olsa
selamlaşmak ne güzeldi…
Nöbetleri kutlu olsun.
Sevgili BALBAY ve Tuncay üZKAN’ın dik duruşları, adeta bir kitap
fuarında imiş gibi sevenlerine umut saçmaları ise ayrı bir takdir konusu.
*üzetle; DURUş, DURUş-MA’nın çok önüne geçmiş durumda.*
Yazımı noktalarken; 10 KASIM vesilesi ile, eserinin çocuğu, ilke ve
devrimlerinin yılmaz bekçisi olarak, *YüCE ATAMI* sonsuz saygı ve özlemle
anıyor, aziz anısı önünde şükran ve hürmetle bir kez daha eğiliyorum.

Haftaya kadar; sevgiyle, sağlıkla, umutla ve mutlulukla kalın sayın
okurlar.


*Naci BEşTEPE*
İLK KURşUN

----------


## bozok

*TüBİTAK muammasını avukat çözecek* 

**

09.11.2010 *- 00:27*

*TüBİTAK Başkanlığının, Hanefi Avcı'dan elde edildiği ileri sürülen ses kasetlerine yapılan keşif sırasında, görevlilerinin olay yerinde bulunmadığı iddiasına karşı, Avcı'nın avukatı Ankara'da açıklama yapacak.* 

*İhsan DEMİR - GAZETEPORT*

*İSTANBUL /* Devrimci Karargah soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan emniyet müdürü Hanefi Avcı'nın avukatı Fidel Okan'ın, TüBİTAK Başkanlığının yaptığı yalanlama konusunda bugün Ankara'da açıklama yapacağı öğrenildi.

Edinilen bilgilere göre; Hanefi Avcı'nın avukatı Fidel Okan, tutuklu emniyet müdürünün makam odasının arkasında bulunan istirahat bölmesinde ele geçirildiği ileri sürülen yasadışı dinleme kasetlerine keşif yapılırken, kasetlerin keşifte hazır bulunan görevliler tarafından kırılarak delillerin yok edildiğini ileri sürmüş ve keşfi terk ettiği ileri sürülmüştü. 

Keşif yerini terk ederken soruşturma Savcısı Kadir Altınışık'a tutanak tutturduğu belirtilmişti.

Tutanakta İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü, Olay Yeri İnceleme şube Müdürlüğü ve TüBİTAK Marmara Bölge temsilciliğinde görev yapan personelin adlarının da yer aldığı öğrenildi. Ancak TüBİTAK Başkanlığı yaptığı açıklama ile personelinin bu ortamda bulunmadığın açıklamıştı.

*KEşİF TUTANAğINI HABERCİLERE VERECEK*
Hanefi Avcı'nın avukatı Fidel Okan'ın, Kadir Altınışık'ın çağrısı üzerine keşif yerinde hazır bulunan görevlilerin adlarının da bulunduğu tutanağın bir örneğini gazetecilere vereceği belirtildi. Okan'ın delil karartma iddiasına karşı yalanlama yapan TüBİTAK başkanlığının açıklamasına karşı bu belgeleri habercilere vereceği öğrenildi. Ayrıca Hanefi Avcı'da ele geçirildiği iddia edilen kasetlere keşif yapılırken görüntü alındığı da öğrenildi. 

*TüBİTAK BAşKANLIğI İDDİALARI YALANLAMIşTI*
TüBİTAK Başkanlığı Türkiye'nin Gazeteport'tan öğrendiği kaset kırılma olayını aşağıda yaptığı açıklama ile yalanlamıştı: 

''Bazı basın ve yayın organlarında, Hanefi Avcı'nın makam odasından çıktığı ileri sürülen kasetlerin, delil aranması sırasında 'TüBİTAK görevlilerinin de katılımıyla kırıldığına' ilişkin hayal mahsulü iddialar yer almaktadır. 

Bu tip soruşturmalarda adli makamların teknik uzmanlardan talebi, elde edilen teyp kasetlerinin anlaşılamayan kısımlarının çözümlerinin yapılabilmesi amacıyla dinlenilebilir hale getirilmesidir. 

TüBİTAK personelinin delil araması sırasında hazır bulunması yasal süreçler dahilinde mümkün olmadığı gibi, adli mercilerden de arama yapılırken TüBİTAK personelinin görevlendirilmesi şeklinde bir talep alınmamıştır.''


...

----------


## bozok

*Karargah evlerinde bir numara 'imam' çıktı!*

**

*İkinci Ergenekon davasının 93’üncü duruşmasında Albay Cengiz Köylü savunmasını tamamladı*

Ergenekon davasının İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde dün yapılan 93. duruşmasında tutuklu sanık Albay Cengiz Köylü’nün savunmasına devam edildi. “Karargah Evleri” şemasında ismi bulunan subaylara kurmaylık sınavında yüksek not verdiği iddialarının yalan olduğunu öne süren Köylü, Hava Harp Okuluna öğrenci yerleştirme ve sızma faaliyetlerini organize ettiği iddiasına ilişkin de “Karargah Evleri” şemasındaki Hava Harp Okulu bölümünde yer alan subay ve Harbiyelilerin hiçbirini tanımadığını söyledi. 

MİT Müsteşarlığı’nın ham haber ve duyuma dayalı olarak belirttiği “Karargah Evleri” bilgi notundan dolayı 4 yıldır zulüm çektiğini belirten Köylü, “Karargah Evleri” oluşumunda ismi geçen 44 kişi arasında sadece kendisi hakkında iddianame düzenlendiğini ve tutuklandığını dile getirdi. Köylü, Karargah Evleri şemasının en tepesinde gösterilen, bu oluşumda kilit rol oynadığı öne sürülen, bir alışveriş merkezinde dükkanı bulunduğu ve işadamı olduğu iddia edilen İbrahim Arslan’ın ise bu iş yerinde hiçbir zaman gitmediğini söyledi. Arslan’ın Karacaahmet Mezarlığı’nda “cenaze imamı” olarak çalıştığını savunan Köylü, “Hiçbir dokümanda geçmediği halde neden Karargah Evleri soruşturması, Ergenekon’a monte edilmiştir? Karargah Evleri şemasının en tepesinde gösterilen Karacaahmet’te cenaze imamı olan İbrahim Arslan’ın iş yeri olduğu iddiası araştırılmış mıdır? Bunların hiçbiri araştırılmamıştır. üünkü hepsinin yalan olduğu, suçlamaların iftira olduğu görülecek. Bu da iddia makamının işine gelmeyecek” dedi.

*‘Davutoğlu’nu davet ettim’*

Doktorasını yaparken Erol Manisalı’dan yardım gördüğü ve Harp Akademileri’nde ders vermesi için Manisalı’ya yardım ettiği iddialarını yalanlayan Köylü, Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu’nu da Harp Akademileri’nde ders vermek üzere davet ettiğini ifade etti. Albay Köylü, 196 sanıklı Balyoz davasının da sanıkları arasında yer alıyor. Köylü, 16 Aralık’ta Balyoz Davası kapsamında da hakim karşısına çıkacak. 



*İşte o keşif*

Ergenekon sanığı Osman Yıldırım’ın, “Cumhuriyet’e atılan el bombalarını Ataşehir’deki bir evde Veli Küçük’ün yanında Muzaffer Tekin’den aldım” iddiası üzerine yapılan keşfin görüntüleri ortaya çıktı. Görüntülerde kelepçeleri çıkarılan Yıldırım hakime adres tarifi yapıyor. Evin yüksek duvarlarla çevrili olduğunu ileri süren Yıldırım, 2 saat süren keşifte kesin olarak bir yer gösteremiyor. Yıldırım, sonunda el bombalarını aldığı evi hatırlayamadığını söylüyor ve hakim keşfi sonlandırma kararı veriyor.


08.11.2010 20:16 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*TüBİTAK muamması* 

**

10.11.2010* - 00:40*

*Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı'nın boşalttığı bürosunda ele geçirildiği ileri sürülen yasadışı dinleme kasetleri üzerinde keşif yapılırken TüBİTAK görevlisi yoktur açıklaması kafa karıştırdı.*

*İhsan DEMİR - GAZETEPORT*

*İSTANBUL* / TüBİTAK başkanlığının, Hanefi Avcı'nın makam odasında ele geçirildiği iddia edilen ses kayıtları üzerinde delil aranırken kırıldığı iddiaları karşısında, görevlileri bulunmadığı açıklaması keşifte bulunan Avcı'nın avukatı üzerinde şok etkisi yarattı.

Hanefi Avcı'nın avukatı Fidel Okan, resmi bir yazı ile TüBİTAK başkanlığına baş vuracağı öğrenildi. Fidel Okan'ın yakın çevresine *"TüBİTAK bu görevliler benim personelim değil diyorsa o zaman keşif yerinde TüBİTAK görevlisi adıyla bulunan ve tutulan tutanakta yer alan iki kişi kim?"* dediği öğrenildi. 

*TüBİTAK BAşKANLIğINA SORACAK*
Devrimci Karargah adlı örgüte yardımcı olmak ve soruşturmanın gizlilğini ihlal ettiği iddasıyla tutuklanan Hanefi Avcı'nın boşalttığı Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürlüğündeki makam odasında ele geçirildiği ileri sürülen yasadışı ses kayıtları ile ilgili ayrı bir soruşturma başlatıldı. 

Yasadışı olarak dinlendiği ileri sürülen kişiler teker teker Kadir Altınışık tarafından çağrılarak, seslerin kendilerine ait olup olmadığı ve Avcı'dan şikayetçi olup olmadıkları sorgulanmaya başlandı. 

Bu gelişme üzerine ses kayıtları üzerinde keşif yapılması kararlaştırıldı. Ses kayıtları üzerinde parmak izi ve ses tespiti yapmak üzere bir bilirkişi oluşturuldu. İddialara göre; 27 Ekim tarihinde Beşiktaş'ta bulunan İstanbul Adliyesinde, soruşturma savcısı Kadir Altınışık yönetiminde yapılan keşifte İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü ve TüBİTAK Marmara Bölge Müdürlüğünden iki görevli bulunuyordu. 

İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü görevlileri kasetler üzerinde parmak izi araştırması yapacak, TüBİTAK görevlisi ise kendilerne teslim edilecek manyetik bantları TüBİTAK Marmara Bölge Müdürlüğüne götürerek burada kayıtlar üzerinde kayıt edildiği tarihten, anlaşılamayan kayıtlara kadar hepsinde araştırma yapması kararlaştırılmıştı.

27 Ekim tarihinde Beşiktaş'ta bulunan İstanbul Adliyesinde, yapılan keşif esnasında Hanefi Avcı'nın bürosunda ele geçirildiği ileri sürülen kasetlerin üzerinde delil araması yapılırken kasetlerin kırıldığını ve delillerin yok edildiğini ileri süren Avcı'ının avukatının, keşif yerini tutanakla terk ettiği öğrenilmişti. 

İddiaya göre tutanakta İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü, Olay Yeri İnceleme şube Müdürlüğünde görevli üç polis ve iki de TüBİTAK görevlisi bulunuyordu. Keşif esnasında kasetlerin kırılarak, manyetik bantarın başka kaplara aktarılması üzerine Hanefi Avcı'nın avukatı bu duruma itiraz ederek keşif mahallini terk etmek istemişti. İddialara göre bu durum soruşturma savcısı ile kısa süren bir gerginlik yaşanmasına neden olmuştu. 

Altınışık TüBİTAK görevlileri ve emniyet görevlilerinin açık adlarının da yazıldığı bir tutanakla, Avcı'nın avukatının keşif mekanını terk ettiğini belirten bir tutanak verdi. Ancak TüBİTAK Başkanlığı bu iddiaları yalanladı. 

*TüBİTAK BAşKANLIğININ AüIKLAMASI*
''Bazı basın ve yayın organlarında, Hanefi Avcı'nın makam odasından çıktığı ileri sürülen kasetlerin, delil aranması sırasında 'TüBİTAK görevlilerinin de katılımıyla kırıldığına' ilişkin hayal mahsulü iddialar yer almaktadır. Bu tip soruşturmalarda adli makamların teknik uzmanlardan talebi, elde edilen teyp kasetlerinin anlaşılamayan kısımlarının çözümlerinin yapılabilmesi amacıyla dinlenilebilir hale getirilmesidir. TüBİTAK personelinin delil araması sırasında hazır bulunması yasal süreçler dahilinde mümkün olmadığı gibi, adli mercilerden de arama yapılırken TüBİTAK personelinin görevlendirilmesi şeklinde bir talep alınmamıştır.'' 

*TüBİTAK GüREVLİSİNİ MUAMMASI*
TüBİTAK Başkanlığının yaptığı bu açıklama Hanefi Avcı'nın vekili Fidel Okan'ı oldukça şaşırttığı gelen bilgiler arasında. Fidel Okan'ın yakın çevresine *"Bize verilen tutanakta TüBİTAK Marmara Bölge Müdürlüğünde görevli iki TüBİTAK görevlisi olduğu açık kimlikleri ile belirtilmiş. Ancak TüBİTAK başkanlığı bu durumu yalanladı. Bu durum yapılan keşif üzerinde soru işareteri uyandırır. Bu nedenle iki görevlinin TüBİTAK'ta çalışıp çalışmadığının ortaya çıkarılması lazım"* dediği, TüBİTAK'a bir dilekçe ile başvurmaya hazırlandığı öğrenildi. 

Bu arada iki TüBİTAK görevlisinin soruşturmayı yürüten Kadir Altınışık'ın savcılıktan talebi ile TüBİTAK Bölge Müdürlüğü tarafından görevlendirildikleri ileri sürülüyor.. 


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*'Ergenekon'la birleştirilsin' talebi!*



*Savcı Zekeriya üz, Erikel İddianamesinin de Ergenekonla birleştirilmesini istiyor* 

*Selahattin GüNDAY / DHA* 

İSTANBUL’daki Hür ve Kabul Edilmiş Masonlar Büyük Locası üyelerine suikast yapacağı öne sürülen Hacı Ali Hamurcu'nun ifadeleri üzerine gözaltına alınan Avukat Yusuf Erikel'in de aralarında olduğu 8 kişi hakkındaki iddianame İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı'ya gönderildi.

Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz tarafından hazırlanan iddianame, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen Ergenekon davasıyla birleştirme talepli olarak gönderildi.

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz'ün yaklaşık 7 ay süren soruşturması ile hazırlanan iddianame UYAP sistemi üzerinden İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı'ya gönderildi.

İddianamede halen cezaevinde olan Avukat Yusuf Erikel ile Hakan Akdoğan, Hakan Arıkan, Hayri Bildik, Recep Taylan, Maruf şinik, Adem Uzun ve Aydoğan Aksüngü sanık olarak yer alıyor.

Savcı üz, iddianameyi İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen Ergenekon Davası'yla birleştirilmesi talebiyle hazırladı. İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Turan üolakkadı'nın onaylamasının ardından iddianame İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderilecek.

İddianamede, Ergenekon Davası'nda birçok sanığın avukatlığını yapan Yusuf Erikel ile Yazar Necip Hablemitoğlu'nun kitaplarını basan Yayıncı Hayri Bildik'in de aralarında olduğu 8 kişiye “Ergenekon terör örgütü üyesi olmak" suçlaması yöneltiliyor.

İstanbul’daki Hür ve Kabul Edilmiş Masonlar Büyük Locası üyelerine suikast yapacağı öne sürülen Hacı Ali Hamurcu, emniyette verdiği ifadesinde Yusuf Erikel'in kendisini yönlendirdiğini söylemişti. Ancak savcıya verdiği ifadede “Yusuf'a kızdığım için emniyette o şekilde ifade verdim. Eylemi ben kendi kafamda tasarladım" demişti.


10.11.2010 17:15 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Faili meçhulün delilleri üç adreste* 

**

11.11.2010 *- 01:01*

*"Haliç'te Yaşayan Simonlar" kitabının yayınlanmasından kısa süre sonra Devrimci Karargah örgütüne yardımcı olduğu ve soruşturmanın gizliliğini ihlal ettiği gerekçesiyle tutuklanan eski Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı'nın, Güneydoğudaki faili meçhul cinayetlerle ilgili delillerin bulunduğu 3 adresi tutuklanmadan önce Diyarbakır üzel Yetkili Mahkemesi'ne verdiği ortaya çıktı.*

*İhsan DEMİR - GAZETEPORT*

*İSTANBUL /* Tutuklu eski Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı'nın Haziran 2009 tarihinde Diyarbakır üzel Yetkili Mahkemesi'nin talimatı üzerine, Edirne Emniyet Müdürlüğü görevini sürdürürken, Edirne Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne Güneydoğu'da işlenen faili meçhul cinayetlerle ilgili altı sayfa ayrıntılı bilgi verdiği anlaşıldı. Hanefi Avcı'nın mahkemeye verdiği bilgiler arasında Güneydoğu'da işlenen faili meçhul cinayetlerin kimler tarafından işlendiği ve *mahkemenin ulaşacağı delillerin üç ayrı adresini mahkemeye verildiği* öğrenildi.

Hanefi Avcı'nın ayrıca bu bilgileri Mülkiye Başmüfettişi Nuri Yaman'a da verdiği öğrenildi. Ancak o tarihten bu zamana kadar gözle görülür bir adım atılmadığı anlaşıldı. 

*İPUüLARI NAZLI ILICAK'A YAZDIğI YANITTA*
Sabah yazarı Nazlı Ilıcak'ın tutuklandıktan sonra yazdıklarına avukatı Fidel Okan'a gönderdiği faksla yanıt veren Avcı, bu yanıtın satır aralarında Güneydoğu'da işlenen faili meçhul cinayetlerle ilgili önemli bilgiler verdiği, sorumluların yakalanabilmesi için adeta çırpındığı, ancak tüm bu çabalarına bir yanıt alamadığını söylediği öğrenildi. 

*SATIR ARALARINDA üNEMLİ DETAYLAR*
Hanefi Avcı, Silivri Cezaevi'nden avukatı Fidel Okan'a, 10 sayfalık bir faks çekerek, Nazlı Ilıcak'ın hakkında yazdığı *"kanunsuz dinleme"* iddialarına yanıt verdi. Ilıcak'ın kendisi hakkında ileri sürdüğü *"yasadışı dinleme"* iddialarına verdiği yanıtlar, Türkiye gündemini uzun bir süredir meşgul ve üzerinde soru işareti bulunan *"faili meçhul cinayetlerle"* ilgiliydi.

*Hanefi Avcı'nın Ilıcak'a gönderdiği mektupta ilgili bölümler;* 

*...Edirne ilini denetlemek için gelen Mülkiye Müfettişleri Grup Sorumlusu olan Nuri Yaman'a bir veya iki defa, diğer müfettişler ve il bürokratlarının olduğu ortamda, polisevinde konuştuk görüştük. Ama emniyeti denetleyen Ekrem... Hüseyin...mülkiye müfettişleriyle bir ay boyunca hep beraberdik. Nuri Yaman'la konuştuğumuz konu Yeşil'in (Mahmut Yıldırım) Güneydoğudaki infazları, Cem Ersever'in öldürülmesi konularıydı. Anımsadığım kadarıyla Cem'in öldürülmesinden sonra kullandğı araç mobil telefonunun (0522.2...) Yeşil tarafından kullanıldığını, bu numarayla birçok yetkili kişiyle görüştüğünü, telefon detaylarında (HTS raporları) kolayca tespit edilebileceğini ... vs anlattım.* 

*İSTEYEN HERKESE BU BİLGİLERİ VERDİM*
O zaman Nuri bey, bu belgeler yok edilebilir veya güvenliği ile ilgili sorular sormuş olabilir. Bu konuyu daha önce Susurluk komisyonuna, tahkikat yapmak isteyen adli ve idari yetkililere, en son da Diyarbakır *üzel Yetkili Mahkemesinin talebi üzerine talimatla ifade verdiğim Edirne Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine Haziran 2009 tarihinde verdiğim altı sayfalık ifadede geniş olarak anlattım.* 

*OLAYIN DELİLLERİ SAğLAM YERDE YOK EDİLEMEZLER*
*Bu olayın delilleri Nuri Beye de söylediğim gibi sağlam yerdedir. Yok edilemezler.* şimdi yerlerini size de yazayım. *1- İstanbul İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğü. 2- İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı. 3- Türk Telekom. (O zamanki adıyla PTT) E.B.İ.M. merkezinde mevcuttur.* Benim anlattığım buydu. Nuri beyle dinleme kaset vs. konuşmadım. Ayrıca Nuri beyin o tarihlerde siyasi çizgisini, daha önce aday olduğunu vs biliyordum. Bu konuşmalara diğer müfettişler de şahittir.... 

*NURİ YAMAN KİMDİR?*
BDP Muş Milletvekili olan Yaman, uzun yıllar kaymakamlık ve vali yardımcılığı yaptıktan sonra İçişleri Bakanlığı merkez teşkilatında APK Daire Başkanlığı görevinde bulunmuştu. Daha sonra Mülkiye Başmüfettişliği görevine dönen Yaman, Teftiş Kurulu Başkanlığı'nda bu görevi yürütmüştü.


...

----------


## bozok

*Dönmez: "Mühimmat ABD'nin Olabilir"*

 

*Tutuklu sanık eski Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez, ikinci Ergenekon davasının 95. duruşmasında bir iddia ortaya attı.*

İkinci Ergenekon davasının 95. duruşmasında sanık ve avukatların talepleri alındı. Tutuklu sanık eski Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez, Zir Vadisi'ndeki evinde bulunan mühimmatın kendisine ait olmadığını iddia etti. Mühimmatın TSK'ya mı, Emniyet'e mi, MİT'e mi kayıtlı olduğunun tespit edilmesini isteyen Dönmez, "Sene 1996... Bir trafik kazası oluyor. Araç NATO mühimmatı taşıyor. Mühimmat ABD'nin, TSK'nın değil. K. Irak'a gönderilmek üzereyken kazayla mühimmat ortaya çıkıyor. Zir Vadisi'nde bulunan mühimmat da TSK'nın değilse, polisin değilse, MİT'in ya da ABD'nindir" dedi. 

üü TAHLİYE 
Mahkeme, Aydınlık dergisi yazarı ve hukuk müşaviri İşçi Partili Emcet Olcaytu, eski Mersin ülkü Ocakları Başkanı Hamza Demir ile emekli albay Arif Doğan'ın depocusu olarak bilinen emlakçı Muzaffer üztürk'ü tahliye etti. Mustafa Balbay ve Tuncay üzkan'ın aralarında bulunduğu 27 sanığın tahliye talebi ise reddedildi. 

Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, tüm güvenlik kurumlarına yazı yazılarak, dosya kapsamındaki mühimmatın envanterlerinde bulunup bulunmadığının sorulmasını istedi. 


İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen dünkü duruşmada sanık ve avukatların taleplerine ilişkin görüşünü açıklayan Cumhuriyet Savcısı Pekgüzel, Mustafa Dönmez'in talebi üzerine, Sapanca ve Zir Vadisi aramalarında ele geçirilen mühimmatın Makine Kimya Endüstrisi (MKE) üretimi olup olmadığı, MKE üretimi ise hangi tarihte üretilerek hangi kuruma verildiği konusunda ayrıntılı bilgi istedi. Dönmez'in diğer taleplerini dikkate alan Pekgüzel, tüm güvenlik kuvveti kurumlarına yazı yazılarak, dosya kapsamındaki tüm mühimmatın ayrıntılı şekildeki listesinin belirtilip, bu mühimmatın envanterlerinde bulunup bulunmadığının, bulunuyorsa hangi kurumdan alındığının, kurum içerisinde hangi alt birimlere dağıtımının yapıldığının sorulmasını talep etti. Pekgüzel ayrıca, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na yazı yazılarak, MİT tarafından bu kuruma verilen 'İP/Karargah Evleri' adlı belgede isimleri yazılı her bir askeri personel hakkında yapılan disiplin soruşturması dosyaları ile ilişikleri kesilen personele ait dosyaların gizlilik kuralları içerisinde istenmesini talep etti. Tutuklu sanıklar Emcet Olcaytu, Muzaffer üztürk ve Hamza Demir'in tahliyesine karar veren mahkeme, duruşmayı 17 Ocak 2011'e erteledi. Sanıklardan Mustafa Balbay, tahliye talebinin reddedilmesini alkışlayarak protesto etti. 

Reddi Hakim Talebi Yine Reddedildi 

İkinci Ergenekon davasına bakan mahkeme heyeti, tutuklu sanık Hasan Atilla Uğur'un Başkan Köksal şengün ile üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu'na yönelik reddihakim taleplerinin geri çevrilmesine karar verdi. 


İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada, tutuklu sanık Mustafa Dönmez, kazılarda çıkarıldığı ileri sürülen mühimmat üzerindeki kriminal izlerle mukayese edilmesi için kazı ve aramalara katılan emniyet görevlilerinin parmak, el ve avuç izlerinin alınmasını talep etti. 

Tutuklu sanık emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur ise Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün'ün bir avukat konuşurken "Sizin bilmediğiniz şeyler var." anlamında sözler söylediğini öne sürdü. Uğur, tarafsızlığını kaybettiği gerekçesiyle CMK'nın 25'inci maddesine göre şengün hakkında reddihakim talebinde bulundu. Albay Uğur, ayrıca, üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu'nun da 29 Haziran'da İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü'ne yakın bir yerde Terörle Mücadele ve İstihbarat şubesinde görevli polislerle buluştuğu, kamera bulunmayan kapıdan İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü'ne girdiği iddialarına yer verilen haber yayımlandığını söyledi. Başkan şengün, Uğur'un ifadesindeki iddiaların CMK'nın 25'inci maddesinde belirtilen hususları içermediğini, kendisi hakkında söylediğini iddia ettiği beyanların da tutanaklarla örtüşmediğini kaydederek, reddihakim taleplerinin CMK'nın 31. maddesi gereğince geri çevrilmesine karar verdiklerini bildirdi. 


12.11.2010 10:45:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*BALYOZCULAR AKP'Lİ Mİ*

 



12.11.2010 04:45

Balyoz Davası’nın ilk duruşması 16 Aralık’ta gerçekleşecek. Yargılamanın başlaması, gözleri bir süredir unutulan Balyoz Davası’na çevirecek.

Sürecin genel seçim arifesine denk gelmesiyle seçim meydanlarında davadan sık sık bahsedilecek. AKP’ye karşı bir darbe girişimi olduğu iddia edilen söz konusu planın yargılanması sırasında Başbakan’ın sıkça bu davayı gündeme getirmesi sanırız sürpriz olmaz.

üyleyse Başbakan Erdoğan’a kötü bir haberimiz var.

*GüZALTINA ALINACAK SİYASİ PARTİLİLER
*Balyoz İddianamesi’nin 60. Ek klasöründe Balyoz Planı’nı hazırlayanların oluşturduğu iddia edilen bir liste var. *156. sayfa ile 178. sayfa* arasında bulunan liste, 1. Ordu’nun gerçekleştireceği söylenen söz konusu darbede *"gözaltına alınacak siyasi parti üyeleri*"ni içeriyor.

Bu listeden darbe planını hazırlayanların hangi siyasi partileri hedeflerine koydukları anlaşılıyor.
İl il listeler incelendiğinde ilginç bir sonuç çıkıyor.

*HANGİ İLDE HANGİ PARTİLİ*
Listelere göre; *Düzce*’de gözaltına alınacak *16 kişi ANAP*, 9’u MHP, 1’i üDP, 9’u Saadet Partisi, 2’si 

TKP, 4’ü Yeni Türkiye Partisi, 1’i Yurt Partisi üyesi.
*İstanbul*’da gözaltına alınacak 4 kişi ANAP, 16’sı Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi, 7’si Büyük Birlik Partisi, 28’i DSP, 7’si DYP, 21’i Genç Parti, 6’sı HADEP, 2’si DEHAP, *31’i Liberal Demokrat Parti*, 9’u Millet Partisi, 7’si Milli Egemenlik Partisi, 6’sı MHP, *56’sı Saadet Partisi*, 7’si TKP, 12 kişi Yeni Türkiye Partisi, 7 kişi Yurt Partisi üyesi.

*Kırklareli’nde* 2 kişi Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi, 18’i DSP, 2’si MHP üyesi.

*Kocaeli’nde* gözaltına alınacak siyasi parti üyeleri 62 kişi. Ancak ek klasörlerdeki belgelere göre planı hazırlayanlar bu kişilerin hangi partiden olduklarını yazmayı unutmuşlar. İsimlerin yanına parti notu düşülmemiş.

*Sakarya*’da gözaltına alınacak isimlerden 8 kişi MHP, 1’i üDP, 10’u Saadet Partisi üyesi.
*Tekirdağ*’da 7 kişi ANAP, 3’ü Bağımsız Türkiye Partisi, 5’i Büyük Birlik Partisi, 11’i DSP, 2’si Emek Partisi, 6’sı Genç Parti, 4’ü HADEP, 8’i Liberal Demokrat Parti, 4’ü üDP, 8’i Saadet Partisi, *12’si Yeni Türkiye Partisi*, 3’ü Yurt Partisi üyesi.

*EDİRNE’Yİ UNUTMUşLAR*
Bu listede 1. Ordu’nun görev alanına giren Edirne’nin olmaması dikkat çekici. Balyoz Planı’nı hazırlayanlar Edirne’yi *herhalde unuttular* düşüncesiyle devam ediyoruz.

Gözaltına alınacak siyasi parti üyelerinin dışında, irticai gruplara üye kişiler, irticai dergiler, irticai kanaat önderleri şeklinde liste devam ediyor.

*YENİ LİSTE*
Ancak listeler bitmek üzereyken *231*. Sayfada yeni bir liste ortaya çıkıyor. Bu liste ise tutuklanacak AKP üyelerinin listesi. Listeye göre İstanbul’da 20, Düzce’de 15, Edirne’de 4, Kırklareli’nde 3, Kocaeli’nde 16, Tekirdağ’da 16 AKP üyesi var.

Kısacası savcılığın iddiasına göre eğer Balyoz Planı gerçekleşseydi toplam *518 siyasi parti üyesi* tutuklanacaktı. Bunlardan ise *sadece 74 tanesi AKP üyesi* olacaktı. Bu da tutuklanacak AKP’lilerin oranının diğer tutuklananlar içinde *%14.2* olduğunu gösteriyor.

ürneğin Balyoz Planı'na göre İstanbul'da 31 Liberal Demokrat Partili tutuklanırken, buna karşılık 20 AKP'li tutuklanacaktı. Düzce'de 15 AKP'liye karşılık 16 ANAP'lı gözaltına alınacaktı.

*Bu tabloya bakıldığında Balyoz Planı’nın AKP’ye karşı hazırlandığını söylemek oldukça zor*. Yargılamalar sırasında AKP, Balyoz Davası üzerinden politika yaparsa, diğer partiler darbenin asıl kendilerine karşı yapılacağını iddia edebilirler. Buna yukarıdaki tabloyu kanıt olarak sunabilirler.

*İSİMLER NEDEN KISALTILDI*
Listelerde dikkat çeken birkaç noktayı daha ekleyelim. Bugüne kadar iddianameye konu olan herkesin isimleri açıkça yazılırken, savcılık tarafından darbe sonrası tutuklanacağı iddia edilen *kişilerin adlarının baş harfleri yazılmış*. Bu durum listeler üzerinden sanıkların savunma yapmasını zorlaştırıyor. Zira listelerdeki kişiler yalnızca harflerden ve üye oldukları partilerin isimlerden ibaret.

*PARTİ üELİşKİSİ*
Bir diğer dikkat çekici nokta ise daha önce dernekler, hastaneler gibi listelerde görülen tarih uyuşmazlığının burada da olması. *ürneğin 2002 yılının Kasım ayında yazıldığı iddia edilen listelerde Emek Partisi’nin adı 2005’teki haliyle bulunuyor*. 

1996 yılında kurulan Emek Partisi, Anayasa Mahkemesi tarafından 1997 yılında kapatılınca, isim değiştirerek Emeğin Partisi adını aldı. Parti sözkonusu kapatmayı AİHM’e götürdü ve davayı 2005 yılında kazanarak adını tekrar Emek Partisi’ne dönüştürdü. Ancak Balyoz Planı’nı hazırlayanlar 2002 yılında bu dönüşümü 3 yıl önceden öngörmüş olacaklar ki partinin adını listelere *Emek Partisi* olarak yazdılar. *Ya da planı hazırlayanlar söz konusu planı 2005 yılı sonrasında hazırladı*.

Nihayetinde ek klasörlerden çıkan tutuklanacak siyasi parti üyelerinin listesi, darbenin AKP’den çok diğer partilere karşı yapıldığı izlenimi verirken, pek çok kafa karıştırıcı yeni olguyu da beraberinde kamuoyunun gündemine getirdi.


*Barış Terkoğlu
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Komutanın kızına uydu takibi*

 

*Savcı Seçen Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Yiğit'in kızı ve damadını ifadeye çağırdı.*

Deniz Kuvvetleri içerisinde yapılanan casus ve şantaj çetesi soruşturmasını yürüten Savcı Fikret Seçen, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral Eşref Uğur Yiğit’in kızı ve damadını ifadeye çağırdı. 

Haziran ayında düzenelen fuhuş operasyonunda evinde birçok gizli belge ele geçirilen çetenin kilit ismi emekli Albay İbrahim Sezer’in evine yapılan son baskında da önemli dökümanlara ulaşılmıştı. Albay Sezer tutuklanırken operasyonda ele geçirilen belgeler polis tarafından incelemeye alınmıştı. Sezer’in Sarıyer’deki evinde ele geçirilen bir flash bellek içerisinde bulunan kayıt ve fotoğraflar çetenin karanlık yüzünü ortaya çıkardı. Flash bellek içerisinde Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral Eşref Uğur Yiğit’in kızı Sibel Kuli ve damadı Ali İhsan Kuli’ye ait özel görüşmelerin kaydı da çıktı. üetenin Kuli çiftinin MSN ve mail kayıtlarını uydudan takip ettiği ve tüm yazışmaların kayıt altına alındığı belirlendi. Bu kayıtlar içerisinde Kuli çiftinin tatilde çekilmiş fotoğrafları ile aile ortamında çekilmiş fotoğrafları da bulundu. 

*Amiralin eşi ve kızını izlemişler* 

Aynı flash bellek içerisinde Deniz Kuvvetleri’nde görevli Tümamiral Fikret Güneş’in kızı Damla ve eşi Manolya Güneş’in de MSN ve mail kayıtlarının bulunduğu ortaya çıktı. 

*Bugün adliyeye gelecekler* 

Soruşturmayı yürüten üzel Yetkili Savcı Fikret Seçen casus çetesinin bu kayıtkları şantaj amaçlı kullanmış olabileceğini düşünürek Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral Eşref Uğur Yiğit’in kızı Sibel Kuli ve damadı Ali İhsan Kuli’yi mağdur sıfatıyla ifade vermek üzere Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne çağırdı. Bugün adliyeye gelmesi beklenen Kuli çiftine elde edilen belgeleri göstereceği öğrenilen Savcı Seçen, çiftin çeteden şikayetçi olup olmadıklarını da soracağı öğrenildi. 


12.11.2010 09:57:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*Avcı'nın mektubuna Meclis engeli* 



19.11.2010 *- 01:17*

*Devrimci Karargah ürgütü’ne yardım ettiği iddiasıyla tutuklu olan ve Silivri F Tipi Cezaevi’nde kalan Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı’nın milletvekillerine gönderdiği mektup Meclis görevlilerine takıldı. Meclis İnsan Hakları Komisyonu üyesi CHP’li Ersin; “Mektubun içeriğini nereden biliyorlar?” diyerek milletvekillerinin iletişim özgürlüğünün sınırlandırıldığını savundu.* 

*Yusuf SAHİCİ* 

*ANKARA-* Yazdığı kitapla olay yaratan ve ardından Devrimci Karargah ürgütü’ne yardım ettiği iddiasıyla tutuklanarak, Silivri F Tipi Cezaevi’ne gönderilen Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı’nın milletvekillerine yazdığı mektup Meclis görevlilerine takıldı. Meclis İnsan Hakları Komisyonu üyesi CHP’li Ahmet Ersin, “Ne hakla böyle bir şey yapılıyor? Meclis’te mektup okuma komisyonu mu var?” diyerek vekillerin iletişim özgürlüğünün sınırlandırıldığını savundu.

Avcı, kendi el yazısıyla milletvekillerine bir mektup gönderdi. “Saygıdeğer beyefendi” diye başlayan bir sayfalık mektup, Silivri 4 No’lu L Tipi Cezaevi Cezaevi Mektup Okuma Komisyonu tarafından incelendi ve gönderilmesinde herhangi bir sakınca görülmedi. Avcı’nın mektubu, milletvekillerine dağıtılmak üzere kurye ile TBMM’ye gönderildi. Ancak TBMM görevlileri, mektupları alamayacaklarını belirtti.

*İSYAN ETTİ* 
CHP’li Ersin, cezaevi komisyonu tarafından incelenen ve gönderilmesine izin verilen mektupların TBMM görevlileri tarafından iade edilmesine isyan etti. Ersin GAZETEPORT’a yaptığı açıklamada çağdaş demokratik bir ülke parlamentolarında böyle bir olayın yaşanmayacağını belirterek “Bu olay milletvekillerinin iletişiminin kontrol altında olduğunu, gelen mektupların okunarak uygun görülenlerin milletvekillerine ulaştığını gösteriyor” diye konuştu. Olayı TBMM gündemine de taşıyan Ersin, Meclis Başkanı Mehmet Ali şahin’in yanıtlaması istemiyle soru önergesi de hazırladı. Ersin, şu sorulara yanıt verilmesini istedi:

“Hanefi Avcı’nın milletvekillerine gönderdiği mektuplar, ne hakla iade ediliyor? Mektupların milletvekillerine ulaşması neden engellenmiştir? Mektupları iade edenler, içeriğini nereden biliyorlar? Gelen mektuplar okunduktan sonra ve uygun görülenler mi milletvekillerine ulaştırılıyor? TBMM’de mektupları okuma komisyonu mu var?”

*“HUKUK SİSTEMİ ADİL DEğİL”* 
Edinilen bilgiye göre Avcı, mektubunda, hayatını terörle mücadelede geçirdiğini ve 34 yıllık bir polis müdürünün, bir anda sol terör örgütlerine yardım yapan bir kişiye dönüştürebilen hukuk sisteminin adil olmadığına dikkat çekti. “Her türlü özgürlüklerin teminatı ve masumiyetin güvencesi olması gereken adalet organları, korkularımızın kaynağı haline gelmemelidir” diyen Avcı, hiçbir kişi ve örgüte mesleğimin ve kanunların yasak ettiği yardımı yapmadığını belirtti. Avcı ayrıca, “şikayetçi olduğum kişiler, kendi hukuksuz dinleme ve izlemelerini gizlemek için mümkün olmayacak iddialarda bulunmuşlardır. Olay sadece benim sorunum değildir. Bu adalet ve hukuk anlayışı toplum ve herkes için tehlikedir, bir hukuk devletinde hiç olmayacak bir durumdur. Bu anlayış ülkemizde egemen olmamalıdır. Hukuk ve demokrasi herkese her zaman lazım olacak değerlerdir” dedi. 


*(GAZETEPORT)*

----------


## bozok

*Bu belge JİTEM'in ispatı mı?* 

**

19.11.2010 *- 10:12*

*Jandarmanın resmi raporları mahkemeye gönderilen yazıyı doğrulamıyor. 11 Kasım 1993 tarihli Binbaşı Balçık imzalı raporda JİTEM’in tarihçesi anlatılırken, İstihbarat Okullar Komutanı Tuğgeneral Zeytinci’ye gönderilen Karargah Etüdü’nde de JİTEM’in şeması var.* 

*ANKARA -* Ergenekon sanığı emekli Albay Arif Doğan’ın “JİTEM’i ben kurdum” şeklindeki resmi ifadelerine ve soruşturma kapsamında ele geçirilen onlarca belge ve bilgiye rağmen Ergenekon Mahkemesi’ne defelarca “JİTEM diye bir birim yok ve hiç olmadı” diyen Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’nın arşivindeki belgeler JİTEM’in varlığını kanıtlıyor. Jandarma arşivindeki JİTEM’in kuruluş ve çalışmasıyla ilgili ‘gizli’ raporları Star gazetesi yayınladı. 

*İKİ AYRI RAPORDA JİTEM ANLATILIYOR* 
Emekli Binbaşı Canfer Balçık’ın, 11 Kasım 1993 tarihli ve altında imzası bulunan “Jandarma İstihbarat Grup ve Timlerinin Tarihçesi” başlıklı ‘gizli’ ibareli yazıda JİTEM’in varlığı resmen kabul ediliyor. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı İstihbarat Okul Komutanı Tuğgeneral Refik Zeytinci’nin üğretim ve Eğitim Başkanlığı’na gönderdiği 20 Aralık 1996 tarihli yazıda da JİTEM’in varlığı ve şeması yer alıyor. 

*BİNBAşI BALüIK, TARİHüESİNİ YAZMIş* 
Dönemin Plan şube Müdürü Kurmay Binbaşı Canfer Balçık’ın imzasını taşıyan “Jandarma İstihbarat Grup ve Timlerinin Tarihçesi” başlıklı raporda JİTEM’in 27 Ağustos 1987 tarihinden 3 tim olarak kurulduğu ve zaman içinde sayısının artırıldığı anlatılıyor. Binbaşı Canfer Balçık imzalı raporda; JİTEM’in 27 Ağustos 1987 tarihinde Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı İstihbarat Başkanlığı’na bağlı olarak Mardin, Silopi ve Batman’da faaliyet göstermek üzere kurulduğu daha sonra Siirt ve şırnak’ında JİTEM kapsamına alındığı belirtiliyor. 5 ilde 7 tim olarak görev yapan Jandarma İstihbarat Terörle Mücadele Timleri’nin (JİTEM) 14 Eylül 1987’de Jandarma Asayiş Komutanlığı Harekat komutasına Kasım ayında emrine verildiği kaydediliyor. 

*BAşARILI OLUNCA TİM SAYISI ARTIRILDI*
Mayıs 1990’da timlerin başarılı olması üzerine sayılarının 8 grup ve 24 tim oluşacak şekilde yeniden yapılandırıldığının anlatıldığı belgede, personel yetersizliği nedeniyle istenilen sonuca ulaşılamadığı belirtiliyor. Raporda JİTEM’in 18 Temmuz 1991 tarihinde kuruluş ve kadrosunun J.TMK.1-22 numaralı yazı ile kaldırıldığı belirtilirken şu ifadeler kullanılıyor: 

“Ankara’da Kurmay Başkanı’na bağlı bir istihbarat grup ve bağlı 2 timi Diyarbakır’da bir istihbarat grup ve 6 timi ile İstanbul, İzmir ve Adana’da Jandarma Bölge Komutanlıkları’na bağlı birer istihbarat timi kurulmuştur. Toplam 2 grup ve 11 tim halen bu kuruluş içerisinde faaliyetlerini sürdürmektedir.” 

*JANDARMA’NIN MAHKEMEYE GüNDERDİğİ SON YAZI:* 

*JİTEM diye bir birim hiç olmamıştır*
Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı, Ergenekon Silahlı Terör ürgütü iddiasıyla başlatılan soruşturma ve daha sonrasında başlayan yargılama süresince, hem savcılık hem de mahkemenin “JİTEM var?” sorularına ısrarla “Jandarma teşkilatı bünyesinde böyle bir birim yoktur ve olmamıştır” cevabı verdi. 
Ergenekon Mahkemesi, 20.08.2010 günlü arar kararında bir kez daha Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’na “JİTEM’in temellerinin Korgeneral Hulusi Sayın öncülüğünde Binbaşı Aytekin üzen, Albay Arif Doğan, Hüseyin Kara ve Arnavut göçmeni Binbaşı Ahmet Cem Ersever’in çalışmaları sonucu 1987’de atıldığını ve bu isimlerin sık sık yurtdıyına operasyona gittikleri” iddiasını sordu. Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı, 12 Ekim 2010 tarihli son yazısında da “Jandarma bünyesinde JİTEM diye bir yapılanma olmadığını, sorulan yedi subayında hiç bir zaman JİTEM’de görev yapmadığını’ tekrarladı. 

1993 tarihli Karargah Etüdü’nde JİTEM’in varlığı ve şeması var 

İstihbarat Okulu’na gönderilen, Mayıs 1993 tarihli Karargah Etüdü’nde, askeri istihbaratın yapılanması anlatılırken, bu yapı içirisinde JİTEM’in varlığı şemalarla ortaya konulmuş 

• Genelkurmay Başkanlığı İstihbarat Okul Komutanı Tuğgeneral Refik Zeytinci’nin üğretim ve Eğitim Başkanlığı’na gönderdiği 20 Aralık 1996 tarihli yazıda da JİTEM’in varlığından bahsediliyor. Tuğgeneral Zeytinci’nin “Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri İstihbarat Teşkilatı’nın nasıl olduğu ve nasıl olması gerektiği konusunda çalışma başlatıldığını” belirtip bilgi istemesi üzerine gönderilen Mayıs 1993 tarihli “Karargah Etüd Notu”nda da JİTEM’in varlığı resmen kabul ediliyor. 

*EMNİYET İSTİHBARATA üVGü VAR* 
‘Hizmete üzel’ Karargah Etüd Notu’nun 5. sayfasında Jandarma İstihbarat Teşkilatı’nın yapısı ve nasıl olması gerektiği anlatılırken “Her il veya kritik ilçelerde görev alacak JİTEM (Jandarma İstihbarat Timi) birlik komutanları kendi içinde örgütlenmeli...” deniliyor. Askerin istihbarat teşkilatlarının yapı ve çalışmalarının yetersiz ve ihtiyaca cevap veremediği eleştirisi yapılan Karargah Etüd Notu’nda Emniyet İstihbarat Teşkilatı’nın yapılanmasına sık sık övgü yapılması da dikkat çekiyor. 

*J. KURMAY BAşKANI’NA BAğLI* 
Mayıs 1993 tarihli Karargah Etüdü’nde JİTEM’in yapılanma şeması da ayrıntılarıyla gösteriliyor. O şemadaki JİTEM yapılanmasına göre JİTEM doğrudan Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı Kurmay Başkanı’na bağlı olarak faaliyet gösteriyor. Kurmay Başkanı’nın altında Jandarma İstihbarat Başkanı, Grup Komutanlığı ve JİTEM Timleri (Jandarma Bölge Komutanlıklarına bağlı) bulunuyor. Bunların altında da JİTEM birlik komutanları bulunuyor. JİTEM-1 Birgili Komutanlığı Ankara’da, JİTEM 2 Birliği Komutanlığı (Emirle) ve JİTEM 3 Birliği Komutanlığı da Diyarbakır’da Jandarma Asayiş Bölge Komutanlığı’nın emrinde faaliyet gösteriyor. şemaya göre, kuruluş aşamasında JİTEM’de 9 subay, 12 Astsubay, 14 uzman çavuş, 15 sivil memur ve 1 işçi kadrosu bulunuyor. 

*Küçük’ün kira aldığı dükkanlar Balçık’ın üstüne*
JİTEM’in varlığını itiraf eden Jandarma raporunda imzası olan emekli Jandarma Binbaşı Canfer Balçık’ın Ergenekon tutuklu sanığı emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük’le çok yakın olduğu ortaya çıkmıştı. Ergenekon sanıklarının finans kaynaklarına yönelik incelemede, Küçük’ün hesaplarında 2005 ve 2008 yılları arasında düzenli olarak “kira bedeli” adı altında ödeme yapıldığını belirledi. üzerine kayıtlı hiçbir malvarlığı olmayan Küçük’e yatan kiraların Eminönü’ndeki dükkanlara ait olduğu ve dükkanların Canfer Balçık adına kayıtlı olduğu belirlenmişti. Balçık daha sonra Yargıyı etkileme operasyonu kapsamında eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay ile birlikte gözaltına alınmıştı. 


*Emekli Albay Doğan: JİTEM’i ben kurdum*
Ergenekon sanığı emekli Albay Arif Doğan, ilk gözaltına alındığındaki resmi ifadeleri ve internete düşen ses kayıtlarında “JİTEM’i ben kurdum” dedi. “JİTEM yok” diyenleri ağır sözlerle eleştiren Doğan “İki tane JİTEM vardır, Cemal Temizöz ikincisindendir, biz birincisindeniz. İkinci JİTEM eşittir götemdir. 2 tane adamı öldürür gömer. Bir adamı kaçıran, Hizbullah’ın hiç bulunmadığı yerde Hizbullahçılar’a PKK’lı teslim eden. Mesela nedir Cemal Temizöz Albay...” demişti.


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*KURMAY ALBAY DURSUN üİüEK 2 AY üNCE ODATV’YE BU SKANDALI NASIL ANLATMIşTI?*

 


19.11.2010 14:59

Hürriyet Gazetesi’nden Toygun Atilla’nın, Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in yerine 6 ay boyunca inşaat işçisi Dursun üiçek’in telefonlarının dinlendiğiyle ilgili haberi tartışılmaya devam ediyor.

Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek bu skandal olayı, Odatv’ye yazdığı ve 22 Eylül tarihinde yayınladığımız mektubunda anlatmıştı.

*İşte bundan 2 ay önce yayınladığımız mektupta, Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in kaleminden o olay:* 

“Taklit imzalı sahte planın bir fotokopisinin Avukat Serdar üztürk’ün bürosunda ele geçirilmesi neticesinde, yani 04.06.2009’dan sonraki bir tarihte Albay üiçek hakkındaki soruşturmanın başlatıldığı, Savcı Zekeriya üZ tarafından 15.07.2010 tarihli yazı ile Mahkemeye bildirilmiştir. Bu tarihten bir gün sonra, 16.06.2009’da Albay üiçek hakkında dinleme kararı alındığı öğrenilmiştir. İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şube 
Müdürlüğünün talebi üzerine 3 ay için alınan bahse konu karar, daha sonra iki kez uzatılmıştır.* Bu hukuki ve fiili gerçeğe rağmen, 9 Mart 2009’da, telefon ve adres bilgileri farklı bir başka Dursun üiçek için ağır suçlamalarla dinleme kararı alındığı tespit edilmiştir. Aynı kişi hakkında alınan karar 8 Haziran 2009’da 3 ay uzatılmıştır.* 

*Erzincan’da olduğu gibi, adı yine Dursun üiçek olan ve Yenimahalle/Ankara adresi ve telefon bilgileri dinleme kararında bulunan bahse konu şahsın telefonları altı ay süreyle, yani 9 Eylül 2009’a kadar dinlenmiştir.* Albay üiçek hakkındaki soruşturmanın 12 Haziran 2009’da başlatıldığı dikkate alındığında, üç ay önce alınan bu dinleme kararının hukuken ve fiilen; “senaryo ve komplonun İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü tarafından icrasına başlandığı tarihin 09.03.2009 olduğu” anlamına geldiği açıktır. Gizlilik ihlal edilerek soruşturma safhasında medyaya da yansıyan bu dinleme kararının kim için alındığı, gerekçesi ve sonucu hakkında ayrıntılı bilgi istenmesi mahkemeden talep edilmiştir.”

*“İNTİHAR ETMEMİ Mİ BEKLİYORSUNUZ” başlığıyla verdiğimiz Dursun üiçek’in mektubunun tamamı için tıklayınız…*


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*şanal'dan kritik başvuru*



*İlhan Cihaner’i gözaltına alarak adını duyuran Savcı Osman şanal, “İstihbari dinlemeler delil sayılsın” diye Yargıtay’a başvurdu*

*Kemal Göktaş* 

Yargıtay 9. Dairesi, önümüzdeki günlerde Erzurum Savcısı Osman şanal’ın “istihbari dinlemeler de mahkemede delil sayılsın” temyiz başvurusunu karar bağlayacak. Yargıtay, Erzurum Savcısı Osman şanal’ın talebini kabul ederse sadece savcıların talebi ve mahkeme kararıyla yapılan dinlemeler değil, istihbarat örgütlerinin yaptığı dinlemeler de mahkemede delil olarak kabul edilecek.

Yargıtay, Türkiye’nin son birkaç yılına damgasını vuran telefon dinlemeler konusunda radikal bir değişikliğe neden olabilecek önemli bir başvuruyu önümüzdeki günlerde karara bağlayacak. Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in makamında arama yaparak tutuklanmasını sağlayan ve bu yüzden önceki HSYK döneminde özel yetkileri elinden alınan Erzurum Savcısı Osman şanal’ın telefon dinlemelerle ilgili kritik bir temyiz başvurusu yaptığı ortaya çıktı.

Savcı Osamn şanal, istihbari dinleme yapılarak elde edilen telefon kayıtlarının mahkemede delil olarak kabul edilmesini istedi. şanal’ın özel yetkili savcı olduğu dönemde yaptığı bu temyiz başvurusu önümüzdeki günlerde Yargıtay 9. Ceza Dairesi’nde karara bağlanacak. Daire’nin şanal’ın isteği doğrultusunda karar vermesi halinde sadece bir suçun takibi için yapılan adli dinlemeler değil, istihbarat örgütlerinin talebiyle yapılan önleme (istihbari) dinlemeler de delil olarak kabul edilecek. 

*Mahkeme delil saymadı*

şanal’ın temyiz başvurusu yaptığı dava, Erzurum üzel Yetkili Başsavcılığı tarafından, üzgür Bektaşoğlu adlı sanık hakkında, yazmış olduğu e-maillerden PKK mensuplarına eşya gönderdiğinin anlaşıldığı ve bu yüzden PKK’ya yardım ettiği iddiasıyla açıldı. İddianamede öğretmen olan Bektaşoğlu’nun aynı sendikaya üye olduğu arkadaşlarıyla yaptığı ve istihbari amaçla dinlemeye alınan telefon görüşmeleri de delil olarak sunuldu. Bektaşoğlu da savunmasında bu telefon konuşmalarını kabul etti, ancak içeriğinin PKK’ya yardım amaçlı olmadığını, sendikal faaliyet olduğunu savundu. Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi ise 1’e karşı 2 oyla aldığı kararda, e-maillerde PKK üyelerine teslim edildiği belirtilen eşyaların ele geçirilemediğine dikkat çekerek bu yüzden eşyaların gönderilip gönderilmediğinin belli olmadığı belirtildi. 

Kararda, istihbarı amaçla yapılan telefon dinlemelerinin ise Polis Vazife ve Selahiyet Kanunu’na göre sadece istihbari amaçla kullanılacağı ve başka amaçla kullanılamayacağı için delil olarak sayılamayacağına karar verdi. Mahkeme bu gerekçeyle sanığın beraatine karar verdi.

*Büyük bölümü istihbari* 

Karara karşı çıkan üyenin karşı oy yazısında ise istihbari dinleme yoluyla elde edilen kayıtların terör suçlarının önlenmesi amacıyla kullanıldığını belirterek bu kayıtların terör örgütüne yardım iddiasıyla yargılanan sanığın davasında kullanılmasının “amaca aykırı kullanım” sayılamayacağını savundu. Mahkemenin beraat kararını temyiz eden savcı şanal da karşı oy yazısındaki bu görüşe atıf yaparak mahkemenin beraat kararının bozulmasını istedi. Kararın Yargıtay tarafından bozulması halinde istihbari dinlemelerin delil olarak kullanılmasının önü açılacak.

TİB Başkanı Fethi şimşek, halen dinlenen 70 bini aşkın telefonun 3’te 2’sinin istihbari amaçla dinlendiğini açıklamıştı. Ancak TİB’in yaklaşık 6 milyon abonenin kullandığı kurumların santral telefonlarını dinleyecek alt yapıyı elinde bulundurduğu ve bu sistemle istihbari amaçlı dinleme yaptığı ortaya çıkmıştı.

*SAVCI Cihaner’i gözaltına almıştı* 

şanal, özel yetkili savcı olduğu dönemde Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’e Ergenekon üyesi olduğu gerekçesiyle soruşturma açmıştı. 16 şubat’ta Cihaner’in makamını basarak arama yapmış ve Cihaner’i gözaltına almıştı. Cihaner’i tutuklanması talebiyle mahkemeye sevk eden şanal’la birlikte Erzurum’da görev yapan 4 savcının özel yetkileri HSYK tarafından 17 şubat’ta kaldırılmıştı.


21.11.2010 21:50 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Tuncay Güney neden tutuklanmıyor?*




*Savcılık, Tuncay Güney'in pişmanlık yasasından yararlanma ihtimali bulunduğunu belirterek hakkında yakalama kararı çıkartılmadığını açıkladı.* 

ifadesiyle Ergenekon soruşturmasını başlatan Tuncay Güney hakkında neden yakalama kararı çıkartılmadığı 3 yıl sonra nihayet anlaşılabildi. Savcılık, Tuncay Güney'in pişmanlık yasasından yararlanma ihtimali bulunduğunu belirterek hakkında yakalama kararı çıkartılmadığını açıkladı. 
Birinci Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıkları avukat Kemal Kerinçsiz ve emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, 27 Ağustos 2010'da görülen 156. duruşmada Tuncay Güney hakkında yakalama kararı olup olmadığını sordu. Yanıt, savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel'den geldi. 

Savcı, yazılı mütaalasında, "ürgüt hakkında bilgi verdiği, bu şekli ile hakkında pişmanlık yasasından faydalanabileceği ihtimali nedeniyle Tuncay Güney hakkında yakalama kararı istenilmesi düşünülmemiştir." dedi. 

Savcı Pekgüzel, Kanada'da yaşayan Tuncay Güney'in bu ülkede ifadesinin alınması için başvuruda bulunulduğunu hatırlattı. 

Mahkeme Başkanı da Tuncay Güney'in adli yardım talebiyle ifadesini almak isteyen Kanada adli makamlarına itiraz ettiği ve bu nedenle Kanada'daki dosyanın kapandığını bildirdi.

*'SAVCI DEğİL MAHKEME KARAR VERİR'* 

Savcılığın Tuncay Güney'le ilgili mütalaasının ne anlama geldiğini, Ceza Hukuku Profesörü Ersan şen, NTV yayınında değerlendirdi. 

Herhangi bir kişinin pişmanlık yasasından faydalanıp faydalanmayacağına savcının değil mahkemenin karar vereceğini söyleyen Ersan şen, öncelikle Tuncay Güney'le ilgili bir soruşturma varsa bunun tamamlanması gerektiğini vurguladı. 

şen konuyla şunları söyledi: 

"Bir karar verilmesi gerekiyor. Dava mı açılacak, takipsizlik mi verilecek? Pişmanlık veya yasal indirim hallerininin olup olmadığı ve bunların uygulanması, dava açılması durumunda mahkemenin takdirinde olacaktır, savcılığın değil. Savcılık makamı değil mahkeme bunu takdir edecektir. Bizde dava açmak için mutlaka şüphelinin ifadesinin alınması zorunluluğu yok. 

Bu kişi bir tarafın tanığıysa delillerin doğrudan doğruya değerlendirilmesi ilkesi gereğince mahkeme tarafından ifadesi alınması gerekir. Bu kişi hakkında devam eden bir soruşturma varsa mutlaka bunun tamamlanması lazım. 

Ya bu kişi sanık olacak dava açılacak ya da tanık olarak ifadesine başvurulacak. Bu adil yargının temel unsurlarındandır tahmin ederim ki yargı makamı önümüzdeki günlerde bunlardan birini tercih edecektir." (NTV)


22.11.2010 09:44 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Eşref Bitlis dosyası savcılıkta* 


Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığının, 1993 yılında uçağının 
düşmesi sonucu yaşamınıyitiren eski Jandarma Genel Komutanı Eşref Bitlis’in 
ölümüyle ilgili "takipsizlik" kararı verdiği soruşturma dosyası, Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına ulaştı.

AA muhabirinin aldığı bilgiye göre, soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet
Savcısı Hüseyin Görüşen’in talebine olumlu yanıt veren Kara Kuvvetleri
Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığı, soruşturma dosyasını ekleriyle birlikte terör ve
organize suçlara ilişkin soruşturmalara bakmakla görevli Başsavcıvekilliğine
gönderdi.

Dosyayı incelemeye alan savcı Görüşen’in, önümüzdeki günlerde bazı
kişilerin, tanık sıfatıyla ifadelerine başvuracağı öğrenildi.


22.11.2010 14:35 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*NEDİM şENER ’’BUNLAR’’ DEDİ, İKİ İSTİHBARATüI ’’BUNLAR’’, ’’BİZİZ’’ DEDİLER !!!*

 

Posta yazarı Nedim şener'in kendisine komplo kurma hazırlığında olanlarla ilgili olarak "Bunlar" başlığıyla yazdığı yazıda ilginç gelişme!

Bunlar’ istihbaratçı polismiş! 

15 Ekim 2010 tarihinde, köşemde isim vermeden “Bunlar” başlığıyla bir yazı yazmıştım. “Bunlar” kim diye çok merak eden oldu. İki istihbaratçı polis, noterden bir yazı gönderip “Bunlar”, “Biziz” dedi. 

Yazım şöyleydi: 

“Herkes bana aynı şeyi söylüyor; ‘Aman kendine dikkat et.’ 

‘Nasıl yani?’ dediğimde... 

‘Bunlar her şeyi yapabilir?’ diyorlar. 

Telefon ettiğim meslektaşlarım ‘Seni hala almadılar mı?’ diye şaka yapıyorlar! 

Gözle görünmez bir düşmandan söz ediyorlar sanki. 

Adları yok. 

‘Bunlar’ diye söz ediliyor kendilerinden. 

Ama ben kim olduklarını çok iyi biliyorum. 

Devletin eli olarak karşımıza çıkıyorlar ve hayatları esir alıyorlar. 

Türkiye’deki birçok kirli işin şifresini barındıran Hrant Dink cinayeti aydınlanma yoluna girdikçe, bu konuda sorulan sorular çoğaldıkça, ‘bunlar’ın kızgınlıkları da artıyor. 

Dink cinayetiyle ilgili olarak yazdığım kitap yüzünden açtırdıkları davalarda beni 32.5 yılla yargılattılar. 
İftira attılar, komplo kurdular, korkutmak istediler... Hiçbiri olmadı. 

Ben pes etmedikçe yeni yöntemler deniyorlar. 

‘Dikkat et’ diyenlere kulak verip etrafıma baktığımda tehlikeyi artık ben de görüyorum. 

Telefonumun istihbari amaçlı dinlendiğini ‘bazı polisler’ aylar önce bana bildirmişti. 
şimdi takiplerin başladığını da görüyorum. 

Dostlarım ‘Bunlar sen yokken evine girip bir CD, bir belge bırakırlar. Sonra da evi basıp ‘Bulduk’ diye ortaya çıkarlar’ diyor. 

Her şey mümkün. 

Ama ümidimi asla yitirmedim: Bu ülkede hala sağduyulu polisler ve yargıçlar var. 

‘Bunlar’ bir gün Hrant Dink cinayetindeki sorumluluklarından dolayı yargılanacaklar.” 

*Noter yazısıyla itiraf* 

Ankara 25’inci Noterliği’nden 8 Kasım 2010 günü alınan ve dün gazetemize fakslanan bir ihtarnamede “Bunlar” isimlerini vermişler. 

Birinin adı İstanbul Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısı Ali Fuat Yılmazer, diğerinin adı İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı polislerinden Muhittin Zenit’miş. 

Bu iki polisin avukatı Seyfettin Uzunçakmak tarafından gönderilen ihtarnamede aynen şunlar yazıyor: 

“Nedim şener’in yazısında “Bunlar” dediği kişiler kendisinden şikayetçi olan müvekkillerdir. Müvekkiller sadece ve sadece yasal görevlerini ifa ettiklerinden gerçek dışı isnatlara ısrarla konu edilmek istenmektedir. 

İstanbul İl Emniyet Müdürlüğü bünyesinde istihbarattan sorumlu Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısı olarak görev yapan Ali Fuat Yılmazer bir takım çevrelerin uzun süredir hedefinde olup yasal yollarla müvekkillerin görev yapmasını engelleyemeyenlerin bu tür yeni spekülasyonlardan medet umar hale geldikleri açıkça gözlenmektedir. 

Nitekim Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu’nca hazırlanan inceleme raporunu sürekli gündemde tutmaya çalışan Nedim şener’in bu rapor üzerine mülkiye müfettişleri tarafından hazırlanan raporu sabote etmek için giriştiği de malumdur. şimdi de kendisinin komplo kurularak zor durumda bırakılacağı yönündeki safsataları dillendirmesi çok önemlidir.” 

*Bazı şeyleri bilmiyor muyuz?* 

Türkiye’de polislerden böyle bir ihtar alan gazeteci sayısı fazla değildir. Ben bana kurulacak komployu ihbar ediyorum, birileri çıkıp onlar “Biziz” diyor. 

Zenit’i ayrı tutuyorum. üünkü o emir kulu. 

Ama Yılmazer’in sözlerine karşılık vermek gerek. 

Evet, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın imzasını taşıyan başbakanlık raporu, mülkiye müfettişlerinin “hukuksuz” raporuyla çürütülmek istendi. Ancak Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu buna sert bir cevap verdi. 
Dolayısıyla dönemin İstihbarat Daire Başkanı Ramazan Akyürek ile İstihbarat Dairesi C şube Müdürü Yılmazer’in Dink cinayeti konusundaki ihmalleri ortada. Yazıda, telefonumun istihbari amaçlı dinlenip dinlenmediği bilgisi nedense yok. Komplo ile ilgili açıklama da yer almamış. 

Ama dikkatimi çeken bir cümle var; “(Yılmazer’in) Başarılı çalışmaları gölgelemek için yapılan çirkin saldırılara sessiz kalınması, elbette ki beklenmemelidir.” Bu cümleleri “kiralık” 
kalemler de yazdı. 

Kastettikleri, Ergenekon ve benzeri operasyonlar. 

Biz “Neden bu operasyonları yapıyorsunuz, yapmayın” demiyoruz ki. 

Yalnızca Dink cinayetindeki ihmallerini gündeme getiriyoruz. 

Sorumluların hesap vermesini istiyoruz. O yüzden böyle bir savunma mantıklı değil. 

Hem bu polisler operasyonların savcıların talimatıyla Terörle Mücadele şubesi tarafından yapıldığını, istihbarat şubenin ise destek birimi olduğunu unutuyorlar mı? 

Yoksa bizim bilmediğimiz şeyler mi var? 


*Nedim şener* / Posta 



23.11.2010 15:08:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'dan 22 kişi AİHM’de*

 

*Sanıklar Türkiye'den 1 milyon 835 bin Euro ve 222 bin TL tazminat istedi.*

Muzaffer Tekin ve Dursun üiçek’in de aralarında bulunduğu Ergenekon kapsamında hakkında dava açılan veya ifadesi alınan 22 kişi adil yargıyla özgürlük ve güvenlik hakları ihlal edildiği gerekçesiyle Türkiye’yi Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi’ne (AİHM) şikayet etti. Sanıklar 1 milyon 835 bin Euro ve 222 bin TL tazminat istedi. 

ERGENEKON davası kapsamında ifadesi alınan ya da haklarında dava açılan 22 kişi adil yargıyla özgürlük ve güvenlik hakları ihlal edildiği gerekçesiyle Türkiye’yi Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi’ne (AİHM) şikayet etti. Avukatları aracılığı AİHM’ye başvuran ve aralarında İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’nın altında ıslak imzası bulunduğu öne sürülen Albay Dursun üiçek’in de bulunduğu 7 sanık devletten toplam 1 milyon 835 bin Euro ve 222 bin TL talep etti. 

*İlk başvuru Tekin’den* 

AİHM’ye ilk başvuruyu, Ergenekon ana davasının tutuklu sanığı emekli Yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin yaptı. Tekin, 18 bin 350 Euro ve 33 bin TL tazminat talep etti. Diğer başvurular art arda geldi. Muammer Karabulut 117 bin Euro, Hasan Atilla Uğur 300 bin Euro, Dursun üiçek 300 bin Euro, Gazi Güder 100 bin Euro ve 178 bin 280 TL, Levent Göktaş 500 bin Euro, Levent Bektaş 500 bin Euro tazminat talep etti. 

Gözaltına alınıp serbest bırakılan, aralarında üYDD yöneticilerinin de arasında bulunduğu 11 kişi de rakam belirtmeden, “Taktir mahkemenindir” diyerek, AİHM’ye başvurdu. Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında bir yıl tutuklu kaldıktan sonra, tedavi gördüğü hastanede ölen Kuddusi Okkır’ın ailesi de Türkiye’yi AİHM’ye şikayet etti. İlk kabul edilen başvuru da bu oldu. Mahkemenin cevabı bir ayda geldi. Ergenekon davasının sanıklarından Birol Başaran, eski Emniyet Müdürü Adil Serdar Saçan ile Yeni Parti Genel Başkanı Gazeteci Tuncay üzkan ise AİHM yaptıkları başvurular ile adil yargılama hakkına aykırılığın tespit edilmesini talep ettiler. 

*Türkiye’de tazminat istediler* 

BALYOZ soruşturması kapsamında iki kez tutuklanan emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın da arasında bulunduğu 4 sanık, özel yetkili 12 hakim ve 5 savcı hakkında, toplam 435 bin TL’lik tazminat davası açtı. üetin Doğan, savcılar Mehmet Berk, Bilal Bayraktar ve Ali Haydar’dan yasaya aykırı olarak yakalama emri çıkarttıkları gerekçesi ile hakimler Ali Efendi Peksak, Davut Bedir ve Murat üründü’den de hukuka aykırı kararlarla özgürlüğünden yoksun bıraktığı ve sağlığını kaybetmesine neden oldukları gerekçesi ile toplam 120 bin TL tazminat istedi. 

Binbaşı Levent Bektaş da manevi eziyet çekmesine neden oldukları gerekçesiyle hakimler Davut Bedir, Ali Efendi Peksak, Vedat Yılmazabdurrahmanoğlu, Mehmet Erdoğan, Mehmet Karababa, Metin üzçelik’ten toplam 110 bin TL tazminat istedi. Bektaş kendi hakkındaki soruşturmayı yürüten özel yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcıları Murat Yönder ve Ercan şafak’tan da 40 bin TL tazminat talep etti. 

Balyoz davasının sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeri de hakkında yakalama emri çıkartan özel yetkili hakimler Davut Bedir, Ali Efendi Peksak ve Murat üründü ile savcılar Mehmet Berk, Ali Haydar ve Bilal Bayraktar’dan da toplam 120 bin TL tazminat istedi. 

Dursun üiçek ise hakimler Rüstem Eryılmaz, İdris Asan, Hasan Hüseyin üzese, Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu, Hüsnü üalmuk hakkında hukuka aykırı işlem yaparak manevi eziyet çekmesine neden oldukları gerekçesi ile 25 bin TL tazminat talep etti. 

*Milliyet* 


23.11.2010 10:04:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*Kapak sanal, davacı şanal*



*şanal, Taşcı’nın kitabının kapağındaki sakallı kişinin kendisi olduğu gerekçesiyle dava açtı* 

Erzurum Savcısı şanal, İlhan Taşcı’nın “Cüppeli Adalet” kitabının kapağındaki yeşil takkeli ve sakallı kişinin kendisine benzetildiğini iddia etti.

Yargıtay’dan istihbari dinleme kayıtlarının da delil olarak kabul edilmesini isteyen Erzurum Savcısı Osman şanal, Cumhuriyet muhabiri İlhan Taşcı’nın “Cüppeli Adalet” kitabı aleyhine, kapaktaki yeşil takkeli ve sakallı kişinin kendisine benzetildiği; cümlelerinde “ünlem” kullanıldığı gerekçesiyle 15 bin TL’lik tazminat davası açtı. şanal’ın kitap kapağında “Bana benzetilmeye çalışılmış” dediği kişi, gerçek bir kişi olmayıp tasarımcı Ahmet Sungur tarafından yaratılan sanal bir kişi olarak kitapta kullanılmıştı. şanal ile kapaktaki kişi arasında ise fiziksel olarak hiçbir benzerlik bulunmuyor.

 

İlhan Taşcı, dönemin Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in tutuklanmasına kadar varan İsmailağa cemaatine yönelik soruşturmanın perde arkasında yaşananları “Cüppeli Adalet” adıyla kitaplaştırmıştı.

Kitabın Mart 2010 tarihinde yayımlanmasının üzerinden 7 ay geçtikten sonra Erzurum Savcısı Osman şanal’dan kitap aleyhine 15 bin TL tazminat istemli ilginç bir dava geldi.

Savcı şanal’ın avukatı Süleyman Sallı aracılığıyla mahkemeye sunduğu dilekçede, müvekkilinin 11 yıldır değişik yerlerde savcılık yaptığı anımsatılarak kitap nedeniyle şanal’ın mesleki başarı ve itibarının zedelendiği savlandı.

*şanal’ın avukatı devrede*

şanal’ın dava açma gerekçesine dayanak olarak gösterdiği ilk dikkat çekici unsur, İlhan Taşcı’nın kitabındaki kimi tümcelerin sonunda “ünlemler” kullanması oldu. Dilekçede, buna ilişkin “...Müvekkil-cemaat ve siyaset üçgeni oluşturulmaya çalışılarak müvekkil zan altında bırakılmış ve cümle sonunda kullanılan ünlemlerle de yoruma açık ibareler kullanılmıştır...” değerlendirmesi yapıldı.

Osman şanal ile hiçbir ilgisi bulunmayan ve grafiker tarafından sanal ortamda yaratılan kişinin kendisine benzetilmeye çalışıldığını ileri süren şanal, mahkemeye sunduğu dilekçede şöyle denildi:

“Davalıya ait kitabın kapak sayfasına bakıldığında başında bir takke ve sakalı bulunan ayrıca üzerinde hakim ve savcıların kullanmış olduğu bir cüppe içerisinde tasvir edilen kişinin açık bir biçimde müvekkili tasvir etme ve benzetme çabası olduğu aşikardır. Salt bu kapak sayfası tasviri dahi mesleki onur ve şerefi ayaklar altına alınan müvekkilin haksız bir biçimde mağdur edilmesi ve kişilik haklarının zedelenmesi için yeterlidir.”

*‘Hoş olmayan başlık attı’*

Kitapta şanal’ın cemaat ya da bazı grupların taraftarı olduğu imalarının yer aldığını öne sürülen dilekçede, “Müvekkilin cemaatlere ait dosyaları Erzurum’a sanki görev ve yetkisinin dışında olacak bir biçimde toplama çaba ve gayreti içerisine girmiş olduğu şeklinde ifadeler kaleme alınmıştır. 
Müvekkilin görevi ile ilgili üzerine düşen sorumlulukları yerine getirmeye çalıştığı her hareketi farklı değerlendirilerek müvekkili rencide edici ve itibarını zedeleyici yorumlar yapma yoluna gidilmiş ve Erzurum-Erzincan kavgası şeklinde hoş olmayan başlıklar da atılmıştır” denildi.

“...Eserin tamamı bir okuyucu gözüyle değerlendirildiğinde müvekkilin cemaat ve bazı gruplar yandaşı olduğu ve bu konuda her türlü faaliyette bulunduğu konusu kasıtlı olarak işlenmiş olup sayılan bu nedenlerle müvekkilin kişilik haklarının bir nebze de olsa telafisi adına iş bu davayı açma zarureti hasıl olmuştur” denilen dilekçede, 15 bin TL tazminat talep edildi. Dava, 27 Ocak 2011 tarihinde Ankara 1. Asliye Hukuk Mahkemesi’nde görülecek.

*üdüle layık görülmüştü*

İlhan Taşcı, İsmailağa soruşturması nedeniyle Erzurum ile Erzincan başsavcılıkları arasında yaşananları ve aralarındaki “yetki” tartışmasını ilk 13 Ağustos 2009 tarihinde “Cemaate Dokunulamadı” seri haberleriyle Türkiye Gazeteciler Cemiyeti’nce “Haber-Siyasal” dalında ödüle layık görülmüştü.

Erzurum Savcısı Osman şanal, Radikal gazetesi muhabiri İsmail Saymaz’ın kaleme aldığı “Post Modern Cihad” kitabında ise kendisine “postmodern yanlısı” denilmek suretiyle aşağılandığını öne sürerek, 7 bin TL manevi tazminat istedi. Saymaz’ın kitabına ayrıca, Erzurum üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığı’nca terör soruşturması açıldı.(Cumhuriyet)


24.11.2010 10:54 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*FLAş!.. 'Ergenekon'da bir dava daha!* 



*Selahattin GüNDAY / İSTANBUL, (DHA)*

ERGENEKON Soruşturması kapsamında gözaltına alınan Avukat Yusuf Erikel'n de aralarında olduğu 8 şüpheli hakkındaki iddianame mahkeme tarafından kabul edildi. İddianamede, avukat Yusuf Erikel'in "Cebir ve şiddet kullanarak Türkiye Cumhuriyeti hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya veya görevlerini yapmasını kısmen veya tamamen engellemeye teşebbüs etmek" suçundan ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapisle cezalandırılması istendi. şüpheli Yusuf Erikel'in, Durmuş Ali üzoğlu ve Kemal Aydın grubuna bağlı olarak faaliyetlerde bulunduğu, örgütün hem hukuk departmanında hem de siyasi parti kurma ve yönetme departmanında kendisine verilen görevleri yürüttüğü belirtildi.

İstanbul’daki Hür ve Kabul Edilmiş Masonlar Büyük Locası üyelerine suikast yapacağı öne sürülen Hacı Ali Hamurcu'nun ifadeleri üzerine başlatılan soruşturma kapsamında avukat Yusuf Erikel'in de aralarında bulunduğu 1'i tutuklu 8 sanık hakkında hazırlanan iddianame İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nce kabul edildi.

*ERGENEKON SANIKLARI İLE İRTİBATLILAR*

İddianamede sanıklar hakkındaki soruşturmanın nasıl başladığı anlatıldı. Ergenekon Davası sanıkları Durmuş Ali üzoğlu, Kemal Aydın, Neriman Aydın, Ergün Poyraz gibi isimlerin bazı yayın kuruluşları ve internet siteleri aracılığıyla örgütün faaliyetleri doğrultusunda yayın yapıldığı anlatıldığı iddianamede, "Bu kişilerle irtibatlı olan şüphelilerle yoğun irtibatlı olduğu belirlenen kişilere yönelik çalışmalar genişletilmiş ve bu kapsamda başta Yusuf Erikel ve Hayri Bildik olmak üzere çok sayıda şüpheliye yönelik teknik takip çalışması yapılmıştır.
Yapılan teknik takip çalışmaları sonucunda şüpheliler Hayri Bildik, Yusuf Erikel, Hakan Arıkan, Aydoğan Aksüngü, Maruf şinik, Hakan Akdoğan, Recep Taylan ve Adem Uzun'un Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü mensupları ile örgütsel irtibatlarının bulunduğu bu ilişkinin de örgütsel hiyerarşi içinde her şüphelinin kendi alanındaki faaliyetlerini örgütten aldığı talimatlara göre yürüttüğü anlaşılmaktadır." denildi.

*ERİKEL üRGüTE FİNANS KAYNAğI SAğLAMAYA üALIşMIş*

İstanbul’daki Hür ve Kabul Edilmiş Masonlar Büyük Locası üyelerine suikast yapacağı öne sürülen Hacı Ali Hamurcu'nun, Avukat Yusuf Erikel'i suçladığı ifadelerinde yer aldığı iddianamede şunlar yer aldı:
"Erikel'e yönelik bugüne kadar yapılan çalışmalarda elde edilen delillere bakıldığında, Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü mensubu olduğu, örgüt içerisinde aktif olarak faaliyetlerde bulunduğu, dolayısıyla Hamurcu'yu Mason locası yöneticilerine yönelik eylem yapması konusunda bu kapsamda yönlendirmiş olabiliceği, diğer taraftan söz konusu 10 trilyonluk senedi tahsil etme ve örgüte finans kaynağı sağlama konusunda da ciddi faaliyetlerinin olduğu değerlendirilmiştir."

Hacı Ali Hamurcu'nun ifadesinde bahsettiği '10 trilyonluk' senedin aslının avukat Yusuf Erikel'de ele geçirildiğinin belirtildiği iddianamede, "şüpheli Yusuf Erikel'in, Durmuş Ali üzoğlu ve Kemal Aydın grubuna bağlı olarak faaliyetlerde bulunduğu, örgütün hem hukuk departmanında hem de siyasi parti kurma ve yönetme departmanında kendisine verilen görevleri yürüttüğü, belirtilen sanıkların hukuki davalarını ücret almadan yaptığını beyan etmesinden de bu çalışmaları örgüt adına yürüttüğü açıkça anlaşılmaktadır.

*şüPHELİLERİN üRGüTTEKİ GüREVLERİ*

"şüpheliler Hakan Arıkan ve Hayri Bildik'in örgüte ait medya ve internet yoluyla örgüt propagandası ve dezenformasyon departmanında görevli oldukları ve Durmuş Ali üzoğlu'na bağlı olarak faaliyet sürdürdükleri, şüpheliler Recep Taylan ve Aydoğan Aksüngü'nün Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütü içinde tutuklu sanık Kemal Aydın grubuna bağlı hücrelerde görevli örgüt üyesi oldukları anlaşılmaktadır" denildi.

İddianamede, Yusuf Erikel'in "Cebir ve şiddet kullanarak Türkiye Cumhuriyeti hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya veya görevlerini yapmasını kısmen veya tamamen engellemeye teşebbüs etmek" suçundan ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapisle cezalandırılması istendi. Erikel'in ayrıca "Halkı, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti hükümetine karşı silahlı isyana tahrik ve silahlı terör örgütüne üye olmak" suçlarından da 22 buçuk yıldan 35 yıla kadar hapisle cezalandırılması talep edildi.

*7 SANIK'IN 15 YILA KADAR HAPSİ İSTENDİ*

İddianamede diğer sanıklar Hayri Bildik, Hakan Arıkan, Aydoğan Aksüngü, Maruf şinik, Recep Taylan, Hakan Akdoğan ve Adem Uzun'un da "silahlı terör örgütüne üye olmak" suçundan 7,5 yıldan 15 yıla kadar hapisle cezalandırılmaları istendi.

*ERİKEL: üZOğLU'NUN İCRA DAVALARINA BAKTIM*

150 sayfalık iddianamede, bir numaralı sanık Avukat Yusuf Erikel'in savcılık beyanı da yer aldı. Ergenekon davası sanığı Durmuş Ali üzoğlu'nun kitapçı olduğunu ve battığını belirten Erikel, "Avukatlarının çekilmesinden dolayı icra davalarına baktım. Durmuş Ali üzoğlu ofislerinden icra ile tahliye edildi. Ben de yeni büro tuttum. O büroda Durmuş Ali üzoğlu da bir süre ücretsiz kullandı. Ben parti başkanı olmam nedeniyle arabamın önünde ışıklar vardı. Bu arabamı bir süre Durmuş Ali üzoğlu resmi yerlere kitap götürdüğü zamanlarda kullandı" dedi.

*ERİKEL BAşBAKAN OLACAKTI*

İddianamede Avukat Yusuf Erikel'in “Başbakan olacağı” iddia edilen darbe planı da anlatıldı. Ergenekon'un tutuklu sanığı Durmuş Ali üzoğlu’ndan el konulan dijital verilerde Yusuf Erikel’in ismine açılmış birçok yazının olduğu ve yazılarda yeni kurulacak bir hükümet çalışmasından bahsedildiğinin anlatıldığı iddianamede, "Bu çalışmalar içerisinde şüpheli Yusuf Erikel'in kurulacak 61. Hükümetin Başbakanı olarak gösterildiği, hükümet içerisinde yer alacak bakanların isim listesi ve uygulamalarının yer aldığı anlaşılmaktadır" denildi.

*DANIşTAY OLAYINDAN SONRA YAPILACAK DARBE*

Söz konusu yazıların yer aldığı darbe planı için çarpıcı bir değerlendirme yapan Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz iddianamede şunları kaydetti:

"Dosyanın 11.04.2006 tarihinde oluşturulduğu tespit edilmiştir. Belgenin oluşturulduğu tarih göz önüne alındığında Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütünün Danıştay olayından sonra yapılacak darbenin hazırlıklarını eylemden çok önce yaptığı anlaşılmaktadır."


24.11.2010 18:31 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*HüKüMET AüIKüA YARGIYA MüDAHALE EDİYOR*



24.11.2010 *14:33*

İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay, Balyoz soruşturmasında ismi geçen Jandarma Tümgeneral Halil Helvacıoğlu’nu açığa aldı. Milli Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül de geçtiğimiz pazartesi günü itibariyle Tümgeneral Gürbüz Kaya ve Tuğamiral Abdullah Gavremoğlu'nun da açığa alındığını açıkladı. Gündeme bomba gibi düşen bu haberin hukuki yorumunu Balyoz Davası avukatlarından Hüseyin Ersöz'e sorduk. Ersöz'den hukuken bunun ne anlama geldiğini yanıtlamasını istedik.

*Ersöz'ün açıklamaları şöyle:*

Bu karar temelde, TSK Personel Kanunu'nun 65. maddesine dayanmakla beraber masumiyet karinesinin ihlali anlamına geliyor. Bakanlığın tasarrufu ile görevden alınan bu kişiler hakkında bir yargı kararı bulunmamakta. *Buna rağmen böyle bir tedbirin alınmış olması adil yargılamanın ihlali anlamına geliyor.*

Henüz sanıkların ifadesinin bile mahkeme tarafından alınmamış olmadığı bir süreçte yürütmenin aldığı bu karar yargıya müdahale anlamına gelmektedir. *Yürütme bu kararıyla sanıkların suçlu olduğuna dair kuvvetli kanaate sahip olduğunu beyan ediyor.* Oysa henüz yargılama süreci devam ediyor. Mahkeme nihayetinde bu sanıkların tutuksuz yargılamasına karar verdi. Ancak yürütmenin verdiği karar yargının bundan sonra vereceği kararlarda olumsuz etki doğuracak. *üünkü yürütme ben bu kişilerin suçlu olduğu kuvvetli kanaatiyle görevden alıyorum demiş oluyor.*

Bu eşitlik ilkesinin de ihlal edildiği anlamına geliyor. Ortada bir kanun varsa herkese eşit uygulanması gerekir. Bu karar bazı kimselere uygulanıyor bazılarına uygulanmıyor ise burada eşitlik ilkesinin açık ihlali sözkonusudur. Eğer bu karar sözkonusu 3 TSK mensubunun daha önce YAş'ta terfi edilmedikleri halde mahkeme kararlarıyla terfi aldıkları için yapılmışsa bu durum daha da vahimdir. *Bu durumda yürütme açıkça yargı kararlarını tanımadığını göstermiş olmaktadır.*

Yapılması gereken, henüz yargı aşamasında olan sanıkların görevlerinin başında kalması ve yargının genel işleyişi çerçevesinde masumiyet karinesinin işletilmesiydi.

Kısacası bakanlığın kararı, hem adil yargılanma hakkına, hem eşitlik ilkesine hem de yargının bağımsızlığı ilkesine aykırıdır.

Bakanlığın kararları, mahkeme tarafından denetlenemez değildir. Görevden alınan TSK mensupları Bakanlığın Kararı'nı askeri mahkemeye tekrar götürebilirler ve bu yolla görevlerine dönebilirler.


*Odatv*

----------


## bozok

*''Türkiye'de bir Dursun üiçek avı başlatıldı''* 

 

25.11.2010 -* 11:42* 

*''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' iddialarıyla ilgili haklarında dava açılan Yeditepe üniversitesi kurucusu Bedrettin Dalan ile Albay Dursun üiçek'in de aralarında bulunduğu 7 sanıklı davanın 14. duruşması başladı.*

*üiçek, 21 ay takip edildiğini, hakkında 18 aydır soruşturma yürütüldüğünü ve 7 aydır da tutuklu olduğunu ifade ederek, tutuklandığından bu yana yaptıkları 170 talepten 12'sinin kabul edildiğini, savcının ise 73 talebinin işleme konulduğunu dile getirdi.*

*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'ndeki salonda yapılan duruşmaya, tutuklu sanıklar Albay Dursun üiçek, avukat Serdar üztürk ve Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım ile tutuksuz yargılanan Ufuk Akkaya katıldı. Tutuksuz sanıklar İlhami ümit Handan ve üzel Yılmaz ile hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan Bedrettin Dalan ise duruşmaya gelmedi. 

Duruşmada söz alan Dursun üiçek, üğretmenler Günü'nü kutlayarak, ilkokul öğretmeninin *''iyi insan olun''* şeklindeki sözlerinin kulağından eksik olmadığını, öğretmeninin hak, hakkaniyet ve adaleti öğretmeye çalıştığını söyledi. 

Spor yaparken ayak bileğinde oluşan sorun nedeniyle geçen duruşmaya koltuk değnekleriyle katıldığını anımsatan üiçek, alçının bu hafta çıkarıldığını ifade ederek, *''şuna çok üzüldüm. Geçmiş olsun dileğini bana çok gördünüz. Bir gram suçu olmayan sanık olarak karşınızdayım. Bayramda annemin elini öpemedim, bayramı ailemle geçiremedim. Bunun hukuki ve vicdani sorumluluğu beni tutuklayan iki değerli yargıcımıza aittir''* dedi. 

üiçek, 21 ay takip edildiğini, hakkında 18 aydır soruşturma yürütüldüğünü ve 7 aydır da tutuklu olduğunu ifade ederek, tutuklandığından bu yana yaptıkları 170 talepten 12'sinin kabul edildiğini, savcının ise 73 talebinin işleme konulduğunu dile getirdi. 

*''Türkiye'de bir Dursun üiçek avı başlatıldı''* diyen üiçek, havayollarının uçuş kayıtlarının incelendiğini, bir Dursun üiçek'in Erzincan'da, diğerinin de Ankara'da olduğunu söyledi. (A.A)


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*Albay üiçek'ten 100 bin lira ödül vaadi!*

**

*İhbarcıyı bulana 100 bin TL ödül veriyor*

‘İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı’ davasında yargılanan Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, belgeyi postayla savcılara gönderen meçhul subayı bulana 100 bin lira ödül vereceğini duyurdu

İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı iddialarıyla ilgili davanın 14’üncü duruşması dün İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi‘nde görüldü. Duruşmada söz alan tutuklu sanık Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, 21 ay takip edildiğini, hakkında 18 aydır soruşturma yürütüldüğünü ve 7 aydır da tutuklu olduğunu ifade ederek “Türkiye’de bir Dursun üiçek avı başlatıldı” dedi. üiçek, havayollarının uçuş kayıtlarının incelendiğini, bir Dursun üiçek’in Erzincan’da, diğerinin de Ankara’da olduğunu söyledi.

*Erzincan’da tahliye*

Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde açılan “Ergenekon terör örgütüne üye olma” suçuna ilişkin dava ile İlhan Cihaner’in Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi’n-deki dosyasının Yargıtay tarafından birleştirildiğini hatırlatan üiçek şöyle devam etti: “Mahkemeniz de Erzurum’daki dava ile bu davanın bağlantılı olduğunu söyledi. ‘Dursun üiçek belgeyi Ankara’da yazdı, Erzincan’da uygulamaya konuldu’ deniliyor. Erzincan dosyasındakileri Yargıtay 6 ay önce tahliye etti. Ben niye içerideyim? Nerede kaldı Anayasa’nın eşitlik hakkı? Onlar icra etti, ben yazdım. Yazanın suçu icra edenlerden daha mı ağır? Bu eşitlik mi? Vicdana sığar mı?”

*Dosyayı Yargıtay’a gönderin*

Mahkemenin dosyaları birleştirerek Yargıtaya göndermesini isteyen üiçek “Tutukluluğa devam kararı, bu işlenen hukuk cinayetine ortak olmaktır. Bu kadar işkencenin, bu kadar mağdur edilmenin yeterli olduğunu düşünüyorum. 35 yıllık mesleğimin son 8 ayını görevimin başında geçirerek tamamlamak istiyorum. Tahliyemi talep ediyorum” diye konuştu.

üiçek, “Karargah Subayı Planı İtiraf Etti” şeklideki haberlerde yer alan Albay ünal Atabay’a ait olduğu iddia edilen ses kaydıyla ilgili ses analizinin yaptırılmasını talep ederek, Atabay’ın duruşmada dinlenmesini istedi. 

*İlker Başbuğ tanıklık yapsın*

Söz konusu iddialarla ilgili habere konu iddialar ve dava konusu belgeye o dönemde Genelkurmay İç Güvenlik Harekatı Daire Başkanı olan ve Bilgi Destek Daire Başkanlığı’na da vekalet eden Tümgeneral Mustafa Bakıcı’nın da tanık olarak dinlenilmesini isteyen üiçek, dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Org. İlker Başbuğ ile emekli Org. Hasan Iğsız’ın da tanık olarak dinlenilmesini talep etti.

*Mehmetçik Vakfı’na vereceğim* 

Albay üiçek mahkemeye sunduğu dilekçyle de kendisine komplo hazırladığını iddia ettiği kişilerle ilgili bilgi ve belge sunanlara ödül vereceğini ifade etti. üiçek, “İrticayla mücadele eylem planı” belgesinin kendisi tarafından hazırlandığı iddialarını kuru bir iftira olarak nitelendirerek, “Masum bir insana karşı işlenen bu hukuk cinayetinin failinin bulunması için taklit imzalı sahte planını imzalanması, bir fotokopisinin avukatın bürosuna konulması ve Beşiktaş Adliyesi’ne gönderilmesi hakkında insanlık adalet ve dürüstlük adına bilgi ve belge sunan şahıslara 100 bin lira ödül verilecektir” dedi. 

üiçek şöyle devam etti: “İftiracıların ve komplocuların ortaya çıkarılması maksadıyla maddi imkanlarımız bu ödül için sonuna kadar zorlanmıştır. Bu ‘Gerçeği Arama ve İftiracıları Ortaya üıkarma Kampanyası’na maddi ve manevi destek verecek çağdaş, aydın, dürüst ve inançlı insanlarımızın katkısıyla ödülün daha da anlam kazanması ve milletten saklanan gerçeklerin bir an önce ortaya çıkarılması tek hedefimizdir.” üiçek, toplanan paranın bu amaç için kullanılmaması durumunda Mehmetçik Vakfı’na bağışlanacağını ifade etti. 

Mahkeme heyeti, tutukluluk hallerinin devamına karar vererek, duruşmayı 12 Ocak’a erteledi. Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün’ün tahliye yönünde oy kullandı.

*THY: Biletteki kimlik numarası aynı değil* 

DURUşMADA söz alan Albay üiçek’in avukatı olan kızı İrem üiçek de “savcılık ve emniyetin ülkedeki tüm Dursun üiçekleri birbirine karıştırıp harmanladığını” iddia ederek, 28 Mart 2009’da Erzincan Mazlum Otel’in 202 numaralı odasında kaldığını belirtilen Dursun üiçek’in, 33 yaşında inşaat şirketi sahibi olduğunu söyledi. Erzincan dosyasının ek klasörlerinde bu kişinin kimlik numarasına yer verildiğini, bu somut bilgilere rağmen mahkemenin Mazlum Otel’in 2009 yılı kamera kayıtlarını istediğini söyleyen üiçek, Ankara’da inşaatçı olarak çalışan başka bir Dursun üiçek’in de 6 ay dinlenildiğini hatırlattı. THY de mahkemeye gönderdiği yazıda, 2 Mart 2009’da Erzurum-Ankara bileti alan Dursun üiçek’in kimlik numarasının davanın sanığı olan Dursun üiçek’in numarasından farklı olduğunu bildirdi.

*Serdar üztürk: Polis adaşım tabelacıyı dinledi*

TUTUKLU sanık Serdar üztürk de mahkemenin kendisine ait olduğu için dökümlerini istediği telefon numarasının başka bir Serdar üztürk’e ait olduğunu söyledi. üztürk, kendisine ait olduğu iddia edilen İstanbul Anadolu yakasına kayıtlı telefonun abone kimlik bilgilerinin mahkemenin yazısı üzerine gönderildiğini belirterek, buna göre, kendisine ait olduğu iddia edilen telefonun üsküdar Bağlarbaşı’nda ikamet eden ve tabelacılık yapan Serdar üztürk’e ait olduğunu ifade etti.


25.11.2010 15:35 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Sivas davası Ergenekon'la birleştirildi*

 

*Sivas'ta kuyumculuk yapan Ermeni asıllı vatandaşa suikast iddiasıyla yargılanan 2 kişinin davası Ergenekon davasıyla birleştirildi*

29 Kasım 2010 Pazartesi, 15:14:23 

Sivas'ta kuyumculuk yapan Ermeni asıllı vatandaşa suikast iddiasıyla yargılanan 2 kişinin davası Ergenekon davasıyla birleştirildi
29 Kasım 2010 Pazartesi, 15:14:23 

Sivas'ta kuyumculuk yapan ve Ermeni cemaatinin lideri olduğu ileri sürülen Minas Durmazgüler'e suikast girişimi iddiasıyla ilgili Bekir üelik ve Emrah Gönenci hakkında açılan dava, 2'nci Ergenekon davasıyla birleştirildi.

Soruşturmayı Sivas Cumhuriyet Savcılığı başlatmış ancak Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında hazırlanan 3. iddianame sanıklarından İbrahim şahin ile irtibatları bulunduğu gerekçesiyle dosya, Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten İstanbul üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'na gönderilmişti. İddianame, Beşiktaş özel yetkili savcılığınca hazırlanmış ve açılan dava da Ergenekon davası ile birleştirilme talebiyle ana Ergenekon davalarını yürüten İstanbul 13. Ağır Cema Mahkemesi'ne gönderilmişti.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada dava iddianameyi hazırlayan savcının Ergenekon davasıyla bu davanın birleştirilmesi talebinin değerlendirilmesi için verilen aradan sonra Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, heyet tarafından alınan kararı okudu.

Başkan şengün, Emrah Gönenci ve Bekir üelik hakkında hazırlanan iddianame kapsamında açılan ve bugün görülen davanın, Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında hazırlanan 3'üncü iddianame sanıklarıyla ilişkisine dikkat çekerek her iki dava arasında fiili ve hukuki irtibat bulunduğunu, bu nedenle de oy birliği ile birleştirilmesine karar verdiklerini açıkladı.

şengün, bugün görülen davanın, 3'üncü iddianameye ilişkin yargılamanın yapıldığı Ergenekon davası ile birleştirildiğini, yargılamanın da diğer dava dosyası üzerinden yapılacağını açıkladı. Başkan şengün, bu davanın tutuksuz sanıklarının ifadelerinin de diğer davanın tutuklu sanıklarının ifadelerinin tamamlanmasından sonra alınmasına karar verdiklerini ifade etti.

Sanık üelik'in avukatı Aytekin Kaya'nın, "İddianamede geçen 'Ateşli silahlar kanununa muhalefet ekmek' suçuna ilişkin konu nedeniyle Bekir üelik, Sivas 1. Sulh Ceza Mahkemesi'nde yargılanmış ve bu konuda 10 ay hapis cezası verilmiştir. Paraya çevrilen cezaya ilişkin hükmün ertelenmesine karar verilmiştir." 

şeklindeki açıklaması ile ilgili olarak da Sivas 1. Sulh Ceza Mahkemesi'nden konuya ilişkin dava dosyasının incelenmek üzere istenilmesine karar verildi.

*DURUşMA 17 OCAK 2011 TARİHİNE ERTELENDİ* 
Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında oluşturulan 3'üncü iddianameye ilişkin dava, 2 duruşma sonra aynı soruşturma ile oluşturulan 2'nci iddianame davasıyla hukuki ve fiili irtibat gerekçesi ile birleştirilmişti. 2'nci ve 3'üncü iddianamelerin birleştirilmesinden sonra ise toplam 95 duruşma yapıldı. Sivas'ta soruşturması başlatılan ve İstanbul Beşiktaş'ta iddianamesi hazırlanan bu davanın da aynı dava ile birleştirilmesinin ardından üç farkı iddianameden oluşan davanın 96'ncı duruşması, 17 Ocak 2011 tarihinde görülecek.


*İHA* 

*HABERTüRK*

----------


## bozok

*Darbenin belgesi gözlemci raporu* 



29.11.2010 *- 13:05*

*Kurmay Albay Hasan Durak, 1. Ordu Komutanlığı'nda 2003'te düzenlenen plan seminerine ilişkin raporda, "üncelikle milli mutabakat hükümeti kurulması gerekliliğinin tartışıldığını" not ettiği iddia edilirken habere üetin Doğan'ın avukatı Hüseyin Ersöz'den yalanlama geldi..*

Geçen hafta Bakan kararıyla açığa alınan tümgeneraller Gürbüz Kaya, Halil Helvacıoğlu ile Tuğamiral Abdullah Gavremoğlu'nun da katıldığı Selimiye'deki 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihli 1. Ordu Plan Semineri'ne ilişkin gündemi sarsacak bir ayrıntıya ulaştı. 

İstanbul üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'nın 'hükümeti yıkmaya yönelik eylem' olarak gördüğü 1. Ordu Plan Semineri'ne katılan Genelkurmay gözlemcisi Kurmay Albay Hasan Durak, seminerde iç tehdit unsurlarının ele alındığını belirtti ve *"Milli Mutabakat Hükümeti kurulması gerektiğinin"* tartışıldığını açık bir şekilde not etti. Raporda sıkıyönetim halinde 1. Ordu Komutanlığı bölgesinde alınacak önlemlerin değerlendirildiği ve Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı (MİT) Müsteşarlığı'na bir askerin getirilmesinin ele alındığı vurgulandı. İşte gözlemci raporunun detayları: 

*5 SAYFALIK ARZ RAPORU:* 5-7 Mart 2003'te gerçekleştirilen plan seminerine Genelkurmay gözlemcisi olarak katılan Kurmay Albay Hasan Durak seminere ilişkin raporunu 19 Mart'ta hazırladı. Rapor silsile yolu ile önce Daire Başkanı Tümgeneral Bekir Kalyoncu ve Harekat Başkanı Korgeneral Köksal Karabay'a sunuldu. 26 Mart 2003 tarihinde Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt tarafından imzalanan rapor, daha sonra Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök'e arzedildi.

*RAPORDAKİ şOK AYRINTI:* Kurmay Albay Durak raporunda, 3 gün süren seminerin "Olasılığı En Yüksek Tehlikeli Senaryo"ya uygun olarak gerçekleştirildiğini belirtti. 1, 2 ve 3. günde yapılanlara başlıklar halinde yer veren Durak, seminerde Türkiye için birinci öncelikli tehdidin iç tehdit olduğunun tespit edildiğini belirtti. Durak, bu çerçevede "Milli Mutabakat Hükümeti kurulmasının gerektiği"ne ilişkin görüşlerin açık bir şekilde tartışıldığını not etti.

*İSTANBUL'A TAKVİYE YAPILMALI:* Raporun "iç tehdit değerlendirmesi" bölümünde, olası karışıklık halinde 1. Ordu Komutanlığı bölgesindeki birliklerin zinde tutulması gerektiğinin paylaşıldığını, sıkıyönetim görevlerinin ek görev olarak görülmemesi gerektiğinin vurgulandığını belirten Durak, şu ayrıntılara yer verdi: "Seminerde Sıkıyönetim Karargahlarının Komutanlık karargahları olması gerektiği, İstanbul ili için 4 ilave tugaya ihtiyaç olduğu, 3. Ordu Komutanlığı'nca İstanbul'da sıkıyönetim planının uygulanması için ihtiyaç duyulan birliklerden 44 taburun kendi kuruluşundan 16 taburun ise takviye birliklerden karşılanacağı vurgulanmıştır."

*MİT'İN BAşINA ASKER GELMELİ:* Seminerde halkla ilişkilerin çok önemli olduğu, sivil toplum kuruluşlarının yeniden yapılandırılması ve istihbarata önem verilmesi gerektiğinin ele alındığını belirten Durak bu çerçevede "MİT Başkanlığı'na asker kişi getirilmeli" tespitinin yapıldığını kayda geçti.

*DOğAN'IN KONUşMALARI:* Gözlemci raporunda plan seminerini yöneten Org. üetin Doğan'ın sözlerine de yer verildi. Raporda, Doğan'ın "İç tehdidin her zaman birinci öncelikli tehdit olarak algılanması gerektiği"ni ifade ettiği belirtilerek, şöyle denildi: "Silahlı kuvvetlerin, demokrasinin ve insan haklarının her zaman yanında olduğu, ancak Cumhuriyetin temel niteliklerinden hiçbir zaman taviz verilmeyeceği, Sn. Ordu Komutanı Org. üetin Doğan tarafından önemle vurgulanmıştır." 

*'ültimatom verin diyeceğim'*
Eski 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral üetin Doğan, Plan Semineri'nde tutulan ses kayıtlarında Milli Mutabakat Hükümeti kurulması gerektiğini şu sözlerle anlatıyordu: "Ben Genelkurmay Başkanı'na, Kuvvet Komutanı'na diyeceğim ki, siz Meclis'i ve hükümeti uyarıcı, bu gidişe dur deyici bir ültimatom verin gerekirse. Gerekirse çağırın 'bu işin sonu boktur, işte sonunuz böyledir.' Bu konuda gerekli tertip ve tedbirleri alın. Evvela ulusal birliğimiz, evvela inandırıcı bir milli mutabakat, buraya öyle yazmışım. Milli Mutabakat Hükümeti Kurulması sureti ile halkın tasvip edeceği tarafsız bir hükümet kurulmasını sağlayın..." 

*İddianamedeki beş aşamalı 'Balyoz Planı'* 

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından kabul edilen ve ilk duruşması 16 Aralık'ta yapılacak olan dava iddianamesinde 5 aşamalı Balyoz Harekat Planı'nın nihai amacının hükümeti devirmek olduğu belirtiliyor. Buna göre: 1. AşAMA: İstihbarat faaliyetleri, fişleme safhası, mühimmatın dağıtılması 2. AşAMA: Askeri müdahale için zemin hazırlama süreci 3. AşAMA: ünce olağanüstü hal ve ardından sıkıyönetim ilan ederek, askeri bir müdahale ile Türkiye Cumhuriyeti hükümetini iktidardan zorla uzaklaştırmak 4. AşAMA: Yürütme görevinin "Milli Mutabakat Hükümeti" ne bırakılması 5. AşAMA: Seçim 

*Milli Mutabakat Hükümeti* 

Balyoz davası iddianamesinde, oluşturulacak Milli Mutabakat Hükümeti'nin şu isimlerden oluşturulmasının planlandığı öne sürülüyordu: Rıfat Hisarcıklıoğlu (Başbakan), Hikmet üetin (Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı), Yıldırım Aktuna (Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı), Necmettin Karaduman (Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı), Süheyl Batum (Devlet Bakanı), Mehmet Moğultay (Devlet Bakanı), Mehmet Nuri Yılmaz (Devlet Bakanı), Türkan Saylan (Devlet Bakanı), Mehmet Seyfi Oktay (Adalet Bakanı), Kemal Yavuz (Milli Savunma Bakanı), İsmet Sezgin (İçişleri Bakanı), İsmail Cem (Dışişleri Bakanı), Zekeriya Temizel (Maliye Bakanı), Kemal Gürüz (Milli Eğitim Bakanı), ümer İzgi (Bayındırlık ve İskan Bakanı), Kemal Alemdaroğlu (Sağlık Bakanı), Işın üelebi (Ulaştırma Bakanı), Köksal Toptan (Tarım ve Köyişleri Bakanı), Bayram Meral (üalışma ve Sosyal Güvenlik Bakanı), Hüsamettin üzkan (Sanayi ve Ticaret Bakanı), Rüştü Kazım Yücelen (Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanı), İstemihan Talay (Kültür Bakanı), Eyüp Aşık (Turizm Bakanı), Hikmet Uluğbay (Orman Bakanı), Nur Serter (üevre Bakanı).

*SABAH YANILTIYOR AüIKLAMASI*
üetin Doğan'ın avukatı Hüseyin Ersöz de yaptığı açıklama ile Sabah'ta yer alan iddialarla ilgili şu açıklamayı yaptı;

29.11.2010 (bugün) tarihli *Sabah Gazetesi'nde Balyoz İddianamesinin ek klasörlerinde yer alan bir belgeye gazete tarafından özel olarak ulaşıldığı ifade edilerek kamuoyunu yanıltıcı bir haber yayınlanmıştır*. 

Söz konusu belge, *Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Adli Müşavirliği'nin 14 Nisan 2010 tarih ve 3050-86-10/KK sayılı yazısının ekinde İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na gönderilmiş olup Balyoz İddianamesi 14. Ek Delil Klasörünün Dizin 219. sayfasında yer almaktadır*.

*DüKüMAN İüERİK İTİBARI İLE SUü KONUSU İüERİK İüERMEMEKTE*
Söz konusu *doküman içerik itibari ile suç konusu bir husus içermemekte, tamamiyle 1. Ordu Komutanlığı'nda düzenlenen yasal seminer çalışmasına ilişkin bilgiler ihtiva etmektedir. Ayrıca Genelkurmay ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı gözlemcilerinin yer aldığı bir seminer sonunda düzenlenmiş olan ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'na sunulan raporda suç konusu teşkil edebilecek bilgilerin yer aldığını hayal etmek dahi mümkün değildir*.

Gazetecilik ancak yasal sınırlar içinde gerçeklik ve güncellik ilkeleri çerçevesinde yapıldığı takdirde kamuoyunu bilgilendirmek amacına hizmet edecektir. Bu ilkelerin dışına çıkıldığı takdirde ise adının gazetecilik olmayacağı açıktır.

Bu tip gerçekdışı haberleri, yaklaşan duruşma gününü de göz önüne alarak yargıyı etkileme çabasının bir ürünü olarak değerlendirmekteyiz.


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*Elçi imzalı 'Balyoz' belgeleri*

** 

*'Eğer yeterli delil bulunmazsa, yapılan operasyon "hükümete karşı geri teper.'*

Wikileaks internet sitesi tarafından yayımlanan belgelerden birine göre ABD'nin eski Ankara Büyükelçisi James F. Jeffrey, "Balyoz Operasyonu" kapsamındaki tutuklamalar hakkında bilgi vererek, resmi suçlama yapılması durumunda Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin bunlara yanıt vermek zorunda kalacağını ancak yeterli delil bulunmazsa, operasyonun "hükümete karşı geri tepeceği" yorumunu yaptı. 

Wikileaks'e göre, James Jeffrey 23 şubat 2010 tarihinde gönderdiği "confidential" (hizmete özel) nitelikli bilgi notuyla, "Balyoz Operasyonu" hakkında görüşlerini aktardı. 

gerçekgündem.com'da yer alan AA'nın haberine göre Jeffrey imzalı olduğu kaydedilen belgede, 22 şubat tarihinde polisin 47 emekli ve muvazzaf askerin "darbe planlamak suçlamasıyla" gözaltına belirtilerek, "konunun, basında geniş şekilde yer almasına rağmen Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri (TSK) ya da hükümetin açıklama yapmadığı, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın da 'polisin yasalar doğrultusunda hareket ettiğini söyleyerek' geride durmayı tercih ettiği" kaydedildi. James Jeffrey, "taarruz vazifesini üstlenen" Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç'ın ise "daha polemikçi" olduğu yorumunu yaptı. 

TSK'dan resmi bir açıklama gelmediğini vurgulayan ancak dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ'un gelişmeler üzerine, "beklenmedik bir adım atarak" Mısır seyahatini ertelediğini ve üst düzey komutanlarla acil bir toplantı yaptığını bildiren Jeffrey, tutuklanan askerlerin kimlikleri ve görevleriyle ilgili bilgi verdi. 

Operasyonların "çok iyi planlandığını" ve birçok ilde eş zamanlı yapıldığını aktaran Jeffrey, operasyonların sebebiyle ilgili resmi açıklama olmamasına rağmen, basına göre tutuklamaların "2003 Balyoz planı" ile ilgili olduğunu belirtti. Jeffrey, muhalefetten gelen "bir iki eleştiriye" rağmen, basının tepkisinin ertesi gün "başka haberlerle örtüldüğünü, işyerlerinin açıldığını ve işlerin her zamanki gibi devam ettiğini" aktarmış. 

-"TSK İüİN KüTü Mü? AKP İüİN İYİ Mİ?" 

James Jeffrey'nin "TSK için kötü mü? AKP için iyi mi?" ara başlığıyla yazdığı bölümde, "Ordunun, AK Parti'nin yönetiminden derin bir şekilde rahatsız olduğunu ve Silahlı Kuvvetlerin Türk toplumundaki yerini aşındırmak için yürüttüğü kampanya nedeniyle çileden çıktığını" belirtiyor. 

Jeffrey, o günlerde İspanya'da olan Erdoğan ile ilgili şu ifadeleri kaleme aldı: 

"Başbakan Erdoğan, muhtemelen geçmiş deneyimlerinden öğrendiği kadarıyla, laikler tarafından dile getirilecek eleştirilerden, ülkeyi terk ederek korunuyor. Böylece, geçmişte olduğu gibi (İlker) Başbuğ ile kamunun da duyacağı bir 'acil' toplantı da engellenmiş oluyor. Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç'ın açıklamaları, kamuoyunu bu yönde etkilemek üzere planlanmış gibi görünüyor. Bu da Türkiye'de 'zamanın nasıl değiştiğinin' örneği ve ülkenin nasıl 'normalleşme' dönemine doğru ilerlediğini gösteriyor" 

"Gelecek günlerin çok önemli ve ilginç" olacağını kaydeden Jeffrey, "eğer resmi suçlamalar yapılırsa, TSK'nın buna yanıt vermek zorunda kalacağını, aynı şekilde geçerli kanıtların bulunmamasının ise hükümete karşı geri tepeceğini" belirtiyor. 

Jeffrey, bu durumda "uzun zamandır süren Ergenekon soruşturmasının, AK Parti'ye karşı laik muhalefetin altını oymaya yönelik derin ve sinsi bir plan olduğu" suçlamalarının destek kazanacağını kaydediyor. Jeffrey, "bazı deneyimli büyükelçilik memurlarının, bu son gelişmelerin, 'beklenmedik bir askeri tepki' yaratabileceği" yorumunu da bilgi notuna ekledi. 

-"şüPHELİLER KüüüK DüşüRüLüYOR" 

Belgeye göre James Jeffrey, "bütün bu Ergenekon meselesiyle" ilgili bazı konu başlıklarını da "yeniden özetlemeyi faydalı buldu." 

"Dumanın arkasında bir miktar ateş olduğunu" belirten Jeffrey, "silahlı kuvvetlerin, gerekli olduğunda siyasete müdahale etmek için planları olduğunu" belirtiyor. Jeffrey, "AB ve bir kısım (orduyu siyasetin dışında görmek isteyen) anti-Erdoğancı Türkler tarafından da desteklenen" Başbakan Erdoğan'ın, ordunun bu vesayetçi (droit de regard) statüsünü dizginlemek istediğini kaydetti. 

Jeffrey, "bütün olanların, eşkıyaca ve otoriter davranan polisin ve yargının davranışlarını kötüleştirdiğini" belirterek, ABD'de yasal sürecin uygulanması sırasında, "geçerli kanıtlar bulunmadan ve dava açılmasına gerek olduğuna hükmedilmeden" kimsenin gözaltına alınmadığına, tutuklanmadığına dikkat çekiyor. 

"şüpheli ya da tanıkların, 'otomatik silahlı' polislerin yanında sürüklendiklerini ve basın önünde küçük düşürüldüklerini" aktaran Jeffrey, "Bu her zaman bu şekilde gerçekleşiyor, şimdi yüksek rütbeli askerler ve onların arkadaşları için de aynı şey geçerli" diye ekledi. 

Jeffrey, "kamuoyu önünde küçük düşürülen bu kişilerin çoğunun, delil yetersizliği ya da davaların reddedilmesi nedeniyle serbest bırakıldıklarına" da dikkat çekti. 


29.11.2010 13:20:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*ERDAL şAFAK WIKILEAKS’DEN KAüIYOR*



Tüm Türkiye, dünyayla beraber Wikileaks belgelerini konuşurken, Sabah Gazetesi bugün bambaşka bir manşetle çıktı. Sabah’ın manşetinde “*DARBENİN BELGESİ GüZLEMCİ RAPORU*” başlıklı haber vardı. 

Gazetenin haberine göre; Kurmay Albay Hasan Durak, 1. Ordu Komutanlığı'nda 2003'te düzenlenen plan seminerine ilişkin raporda, "*üncelikle milli mutabakat hükümeti kurulması gerekliliğinin tartışıldığını*" not etmişti ve bu “*darbenin*” en önemli kanıtıydı.

Oysa söz konusu gözlemci raporu aylardır tartışılıyordu. Balyoz İddianamesi’nin ortaya çıkmasıyla beraber ortaya çıkan belgelerle beraber, söz konusu gözlemci raporu da aylardır ortadaydı. Davanın ek iddianamelerinin 14. Klasörünün 20. ve 24. sayfaları arasında yer alan rapor, Sabah’ın yayınladığının tam tersine, plan seminerinde darbe iddiasının konuşulmadığına dair sanıklar için aylardır kanıt oluşturuyordu. Gözlemci raporu, seminerde geri bölge emniyeti olarak iç tehdidin konuşulduğunu, bir darbe planı olmadığını söylüyor.

Gözlemci raporunun aşağıda vereceğimiz sonuç bölümünde, gözlemcinin semineri başarılı bulduğuna dair izlenimlerini görüyorsunuz. 



Kısacası Erdal şafak, aylardır kamuoyunun gözünün önünde olan ve sanıklar tarafından suç değil aksine masumiyet karinesi oluşturan raporu adeta suç belgesiymiş gibi gazetenin manşetine taşıyarak, Wikileaks belgelerinin yaratacağı etkiyi haberle öldürmeye çalıştı. Ancak Odatv’yi unuttu.

Ne yazıyordu bugünkü yazısında Erdal şafak: “*Her ne kadar "*WikiLeaks*" ile boy ölçüşmeye niyetimiz yoksa da, SABAH'ın da kamuoyunu zıplatacak, gündem yaratacak haberlere imza atmakta dudak uçurtacak bir performans sergilediğini söyleyebilirim. Hem de gururla.*” Bu haberle Sabah’ın hükümetin skandal iddialarını gündeme taşıyan Wikileaks ile hangi konuda yarıştığı anlaşıldı.

Sadece bu kadar değil…

Erdal şafak, Odatv’nin aşağıda yayınlayacağı gözlemci raporunun tamamını bir daha okusun. En sonunda söz konusu raporun yayınlanması için kimin imzası olduğuna dikkat etsin. Bakalım Erdal şafak o imzayı tanıyacak mı?

*İşte o raporun tamamı:*














*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Başbuğ'a 'Balyoz' sorulacak* 

**

*Balyoz'da Başbuğ bombası!*

30.11.2010 *- 08:42*

*16 Aralık'ta görülmeye başlayacak 'Balyoz Darbe Planı' davasında eski Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Org. İlker Başbuğ'un bilgisine başvurulacak. Seminere onay veren isimler arasındaki Başbuğ için 45 soru hazırlandı* 

*ANKARA -* Balyoz davası sürecinde Genelkurmay eski Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ'un görüşlerine başvurulacağı ve bu çerçevede 45 soru hazırlandığı belirtildi. Bilgisine başvurulacak isimler arasında Genelkurmay eski Başkanları emekli orgeneraller Hilmi üzkök ve Yaşar Büyükanıt'ın yanı sıra Kara Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Aytaç Yalman da bulunuyor.

Bu arada Selimiye 1. Ordu Komutanlığı Karargahı'nda yapılan ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı "Kozmik Odası"nda saklanan seminer raporlarının mahkeme heyeti tarafından incelenmesi gündemde. Alınan bilgilere göre davanın 16 Aralık 2010 tarihinde başlaması ile birlikte seminer raporlarının saklandığı Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Karargahı Kozmik Odası'nda incele yapılması da gündeme gelecek. Aynı talebin 1. Ordu Komutanlığı Kozmik Odası için de geçerli olabileceği belirtildi. 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihlerinde yapılan plan semineri raporunun 30 Mart 2003 tarihinden itibaren Kozmik Oda'da yerini aldığı öğrenildi.

Balyoz Darbe Planı iddialarının gündeme gelmesinden sonra İstanbul üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığı, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'ndan plan semineri raporlarını talep etmiş ancak bu geri çevrilmişti. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Ceza Hukuk İşleri şube Müdür Vekili Hakim Binbaşı Okşan üidem tarafından yazılan cevabi yazıda bazı belgelerin Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri (TSK) Arşiv Yönergesi hükümleri uyarınca imha edildiği belirtildi. Yazıda "İmha edilmemiş olan Plan Semineri sonuç raporu ise CMK'nın 47'nci maddesi anlamında 'Devlet Sırrı' niteliğinde bilgiler içerdiğinden ve CMK'nın 125'inci maddesi hükmüne göre bu nitelikteki belgelerin sadece hakim/mahkeme heyeti tarafından incelenebileceği değerlendirildiğinden, bu aşamada gönderilmemiştir"denildi. Bu arada Balyoz Davası'nda eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Başbuğ'un da bilgisine başvurulacağı ve bu çerçevede 45 soru hazırlandığı öğrenildi.

Plan seminerinin yapıldığı 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihlerinde Kara Kuvvetleri Kurmay Başkanı olan Başbuğ, seminere onay veren isimler arasında bulunuyor. İlker Başbuğ, plan seminerine ilişkin bazı belgelerin imhasına da Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı olarak onay verdi. Genelkurmay Karargahı'ndaki belgeler 31 Ocak 2005 tarihinde imha edildi. İmha tutanağı "Milli üok Gizli Evrak Tutanağı" başlığı ile Genelkurmay kayıtlarına da geçti. İmha edilen 2293 belge arasında 1. Ordu Plan Semineri'ne ilişkin belgeler 605, 671, 680 ve 2271 sayı numarası ile girdi. 2005-2006 yıllarında 1. Ordu Komutanlığı yapan Org. Başbuğ'un ise kendi döneminde önceki yıllara ait bazı evraklarında imhasına onay verdiği öğrenildi. 

*'OR'LARI TOPLAMIşTI*
İlker Başbuğ, 23 şubat 2010 tarihinde Karargah'ta komutanları toplamıştı. Zirve sonrasında "İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nca yürütülmekte olan bir soruşturma kapsamında ortaya çıkan ciddi durumu değerlendirmek üzere, bugün Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Karargahı'nda Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinde görevli bütün Orgeneral ve Oramirallerin katılımı ile bir toplantı icra edilmiştir" açıklaması yapıldı. Başbuğ, Balyoz operasyonu sırasında görevdeki ve emekli generallere yönelik gerçekleştirilen gözaltılar sırasında Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ve Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan ile bir araya gelmişti. Balyoz Darbe Planı'nda yer alan iddiaları "saçma" olarak değerlendiren Başbuğ, 1-4 Ağustos 2010 tarihlerinde yapılan Yüksek Askeri şÃ»ra (YAş) toplantısında da Balyoz iddianamesinde adı geçen generallerin terfilerinde ısrar etmişti. 

*üZKüK, BüYüKANIT VE YALMAN DA LİSTEDE* 
Dava sürecinde, Balyoz iddialarına ilişkin soruşturma aşamasında "Yargıyı etkilememek için susuyorum" diyen dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök ile birlikte görev tanımı gereği dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Aytaç Yalman ile dönemin Genelkurmay İkinci Başkanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt'ın da bilgisine başvurulacak. 

*üZKüK: MUHATAP YALMAN* 
Hilmi üzkök, darbe planı iddialarının ortaya çıkmasından sonra sessiz kalmayı tercih etmişti. Hilmi üzkök yaptığı bir başka açıklamada ise "Muhatap dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Aytaç Yalman'dır" değerlendirmesinde bulunmuştu. 

*YALMAN: HİLMİ PAşA HAKLI* 
Dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Aytaç Yalman da üzkök'ün bu açıklamasına karşılık şunları ifade etmişti: "Olayları izliyorum. Hilmi Paşa haklıdır, o dönemde Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı ben olduğuma göre muhatap da benim. Ancak bu aşamada konuşmayı doğru bulmuyorum." Emekli Orgeneral Yalman, açıklamasının devamında ise "O dönemde Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı bendim. O işin muhatabı da benim. O dönemde İlker Paşa da (Başbuğ) benim kurmay başkanımdı. O nedenle o da konuyu zaten yakından bilir" değerlendirmesinde bulunmuştu. (Sabah)


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*Pişmanlık yasası için başvurdu!*



Birinci "Ergenekon" davasının tutuklu
sanığı Alparslan Arslan, pişman olduğunu belirterek, Pişmanlık Yasası’ndan yararlanmak istediğini söyledi.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’nde oluşturulan salonda görülen davanın bugünkü duruşmasında Hilmi üztürk’ün tanık olarak dinlendiği sırada söz alan Arslan, "Pişmanlık Yasası’ndan yararlanmak istiyorum. Gelişen durumda pişmanlığım söz konusu" dedi.

Arslan, "Devlete bağlılığımı bildiriyorum. Devletimi yıkmak yönünde herhangi bir teşebbüsüm yok. Pişmanım. Devletimi yıkmaya niyetim yok. Kanunlara,
herkese saygım var" diye konuştu.

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün de "Alparslan, anlatmak istediğin bir şey var mı? İstesen seni tek başına da dinleriz" dedi.

Arslan’ın "Rahatsızım" diyerek devlete, kanunlara olan bağlılığını tekrarlaması üzerine şengün, mikrofonu kapatarak Alparslan Arslan’ın konuşmasını durdurdu.


02.12.2010 14:22 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*HANGİ TARAF YAZARI ERGENEKONCU üIKTI*

 

03.12.2010 04:31

Taraf Gazetesi bir süredir PKK ile devlet görüşmelerinin defalarca tanığı olduğunu iddia eden *“balıkçı”* lakaplı bir ismi sayfalarına taşıyor. Balıkçı, devlet-PKK görüşmelerine ilişkin gazetenin yazarlarından olan Yıldıray Oğur’a pek çok açıklamada bulundu. Neşe Düzel ise Balıkçı ile bir dizi röportaj yaptı.
Herkes Balıkçı’nın kim olduğunu merak ederken, dün Nagehan Alçı, Balıkçı’nın kimliğini yazdı. Alçı’nın emniyete dayanarak verdiği bilgiye göre söz konusu Balıkçı’nın adı İlhami Işık. Alçı’nın araştırmasına göre Işık, Kürt medyasını iyi takip eden sıradan biri. Tanık olduğu görüşmeler ise hayal ürünü.

Daha önce Abdullah ücalan da *'Bu adamın bizimle bir ilgisi yok. Adeta bir şarlatan! Söylediklerini ciddiye almak yanlış!'* dedi.

Alçı’nın yazısının ardından gözler Taraf’a, en çok da Yıldıray Oğur ve Neşe Düzel’e çevrildi. Alçı’nın yazdıkları Taraf’ın okuyucularını uzun süredir Balıkçı ismindeki karakterle kandırdığını gösteriyordu. Ancak Taraf, PKK’nın attığı tüm adımları bilen bir isim olarak Işık’ı lanse ediyordu.

Alçı’nın yazısı twitter’da Oğur ile Alçı arasında tartışmaya neden oldu. Olaya eski Taraf yazarı ünder Aytaç da dahil oldu. 

Yıldıray Oğur, Alçı’nın haberini: *“Emniyet istihbaratın burunlarını siyasete sokmaktan vazgeçmeyen meşhur ajanları bu kez Nagehan Alçı’ya üfürmüşler. PKK-Emniyet İstihbaratın ortak "balıkçı yoktur" operasyonu sürüyor”* sözleriyle değerlendirdi.

Nagehan Alçı ise *“Biri resmi belge yayınladığında illa birileri ona üfürmüş mü demektir o zaman Taraf’ın yatacak yeri olmaz. Mühim olan belgenin gerçek olması. Yıldıray’ın kampanya lafları TSK'nin söyleminden farksız, gerçek bir resmi belge yayınlanınca TSK da Yıldıray gibi tepki veriyor”* sözleriyle cevap verdi.

İkili arasında tartışma büyüdü. Olaya ünder Aytaç da dahil oldu. Aytaç ve Alçı, Yıldıray Oğur’un Ergenekoncu olduğu imasında bulununca Oğur şunları söyledi:* “ünder Aytaç tarafından Ergenekoncu ilan edildim. Bir tane de kitap... Haydi Silivri’ye... Vallahi bir aydınlanma yaşıyorum.”*

Bu arada Yıldıray Oğur’un Nagehan Alçı’ya yaptığı bir suçlama dikkat çekiciydi. Oğur, Nagehan Alçı’nın sevgilisi olan Taraf yazarlarından birinin İstanbul Emniyet İstihbarat Dairesi Başkanı Ali Fuat Yılmazer ile görüştüğünü ima ediyordu. Oğur’a göre Nagehan Alçı’ya Balıkçı’nın kimliği İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü İstihbarat Dairesi tarafından sevgilisi aracılığıyla ulaştırılmıştı.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*‘ümraniye’de ses kaydı şoku*

 

*Erdoğan, Gür’den para istemiş*
ümranİye Davası’nın dün yapılan 166. duruşmasında Doğu Perinçek, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın işadamı Remzi Gür’den kızı için para istediği iddia edilen bir ses kaydını dinletti. Perinçek, “Gür, Erdoğan’ın yurt dışı hesaplarının muhasebecisi” dedi.

“*Servet...” diyen tutuklanıyor!* 
Erdoğan’ın 2 gün önce “1 milyar dolarlık servet hakkında geçmişte açıklama yapanların şimdi Silivri’de olduğunu söylediğini” hatırlatan Perinçek, Erdoğan’ın talimatı üzerine tutuklandıklarını öne sürdü ve Başkan şengün dışındaki 2 hakimi eleştirdi.

*Perinçek ses kaydı dinletti*
ümraniye Davası’nın dünkü duruşmasında Doğu Perinçek, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın iş adamı Remzi Gür’den kızı için para istediği iddia edilen bir ses kaydını mahkeme salonunda dinletti

*Haber: Salim YAVAşOğLU*

Birinci ümraniye davasının 166. duruşması dün gerçekleştirildi. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’nde oluşturulan salonda yapılan duruşmada, İşçi Partisi (İP) Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek, Aydınlık dergisindeki aramalarda ele geçirilerek dosyaya konulan Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ile Remzi Gür arasında geçen telefon kaydını dinletti. Bu kayıtta Başbakan Erdoğan’ın Gür’den kızı için para göndermesini istediğini savunan Perinçek, Gür’ün Erdoğan’ın yurt dışındaki hesaplarının muhasebecisi olduğunu iddia etti. 

*Olay ispatlanmıştır*
Perinçek, Erdoğan’ın İsviçre’de 8 banka hesabı olduğuna ilişkin belgeyi 6 yıldır elinde tuttuğunu ileri sürerek, WikiLeaks belgelerinin de bunu kanıtladığını söyledi. Perinçek, “Olay artık ispatlanmıştır. üünkü bizzat ABD Büyükelçisi Edelman’ın bu ’sırdaş hesap’bilgisini, 30 Aralık 2004 tarihinde bir kriptoyla ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığına da ulaştırdığı ortaya çıkmıştır” dedi. Erdoğan’ın 2 gün önce “Bir milyar dolarlık servet hakkında geçmişte açıklama yapanların şimdi Silivri’de olduğunu söylediğini” ifade eden Perinçek, Erdoğan’ın talimatı üzerine tutuklandıklarını öne sürdü.

*Remzi Gür rüşvetten suçlu bulunmuştu*
Ankara 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’a yakınlığıyla bilinen iş adamı Remzi Gür’ün Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimi öncesinde, eski CHP Kastamonu Milletvekili Mehmet Yıldırım’a “rüşvet vermeye teşebbüs ettiği” iddiasıyla yargılandığı davayı salı günü karara bağlamıştı. Remzi Gür’ü, “rüşvet vermeye teşebbüs etmek” suçundan 10 ay hapis cezasına çarptıran mahkeme, bu cezayı 6 bin TL para cezasına çevirmişti.


03/12/2010 - 23:21:23 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*Tuncay Güney kayıp!*

 

*Sahte haham sır oldu*
Birinci ümraniye davası sanıklarından SESAR Başkanı İsmail Yıldız tarafından öldüğü iddia edilen davanın kara kutusu sahte haham Tuncay Güney’e ulaşılamıyor. AA muhabirinin, Tuncay Güney ile temas kurmak için, yaşadığı Kanada’nın Toronto kentinde yaptığı tüm araştırmalar sonuçsuz kaldı. Toronto Polisi’nin 5 Kasım-1 Aralık arası kayıtlarında Daniel Levi, Daniel Güney ya da Tuncay Güney ismine ait herhangi bir olayın kaydına rastlanmadı. Tüm aramalara rağmen Güney’in ev ve cep telefonları da açılmadı. 

Kamuoyuna daha önce Güney’in çalıştığı sinagog olarak açıklanan adreste ise tadilat yapıldığı ve binanın tamamen işyeri haline geldiği görüldü. 

*İsmini mi değiştirdi?*
Tuncay Güney ile en son görüşen isim olan Gazeteci-Yazar Faruk Arslan, yaptığı açıklamada, “Güney’le bir ay kadar önce telefonda görüştük. Moralman çökmüştü. Güney, görüşmemizde bana, adını değiştirmeyi düşündüğünü söylemişti” dedi.


03/12/2010 - 23:16:10 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*Son doktor tanık oldu* 

**

06.12.2010 *- 12:04*

*Ergenekon sanığı Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal'ın taburcu olabileceğini belirten sağlık raporunun mahkemeden gizlendiği iddialarına ilişkin soruşturma kapsamında heyette yer alan doktorlardan Doç. Dr. Cengizhan Türkoğlu tanık sıfatıyla ifade verdi.* 

*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul üniversitesi (İü) Kardiyoloji Enstitüsü'nde tedavi gören Haberal'ın sağlık durumuyla ilgili raporu düzenleyen 5 kişilik doktor heyetinde bulunan Doç. Dr. Cengizhan Türkoğlu, soruşturma savcısına *"tanık"* olarak ifade verdi.

*''TANIK'' SIFATIYLA İFADE VERDİ*
*''Ergenekon''* davası kapsamında tutuklu bulunan eski Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal'ın mahkemeye gönderilmeyen sağlık raporuyla ilgili olarak Doç. Dr. Cengizhan Türkoğlu erken saatte Beşiktaş'a bulunan İstanbul Adliyesine geldi. 

*DEVLET MEMURUYUM KONUşAMAM*
Soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcısı Fikret Seçen tarafından tanık olarak ifadesi alınan Türkoğlu, adliyeden ayrılırken basın mensuplarının soruları üzerine, devlet memuru olduğunu belirterek, konuşamayacağını söyledi. 

*ALLAH BİLİR BEN BİLMİYORUM*
Bir gazetecinin *''Diğer doktorlar 'şüpheli' sıfatıyla ifade verdi, siz neden 'tanık' olarak ifade verdiniz?''* sorusuna Türkoğlu, *''Allah bilir, onu ben bilmiyorum''* yanıtını verdi.

Soruşturma kapsamında geçtiğimiz hafta İü Kardiyoloji Enstitüsü Müdürü *Prof. Dr. Erhan Kansız*, Kardiyoloji Anabilim Dalı Başkanı *Prof. Dr. Zerrin Yiğit, Prof. Dr. Cengiz üeliker ve Prof. Dr. Sezer Karcıer* de şüpheli olarak ifade vermişti.


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*Cinayeti baskı altında işledim* 

 

06.12.2010 *- 15:25*

*Birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanığı Alparslan Arslan, pişman olduğunu tekrarlayarak, ''Danıştay ve Cumhuriyet Gazetesi olayları baskı altında oluşmuş hadiselerdir'' dedi.* 

*İSTANBUL* *-* İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada tanık olarak bilgisine başvurulan Salih Yaşar, tutuklu sanık Kemal Kerinçsiz'in sorularını yanıtladı. 

Sorular üzerine Yaşar, Alparslan Arslan ile fazla birlikteliği olmadığını belirterek, Arslan'ın tüm gününü kendilerinin yanında geçirmediğini söyledi. 

Yaşar, Arslan'ın isteği üzerine dua okuduğunu, dua sırasında bir zorlama, Arslan'ın üzerine çıkma gibi bir durumun olmadığını belirtti. 

Bunlara ilişkin söz verilen *Alparslan Arslan da ilk olarak sanıklardan Salih Kurter'in 2005'te ocak ya da ilkbahar aylarında kendisine dua okuduğunu belirterek, Salih Yaşar'ın da Kurter'in evinde onun isteği üzerine dua ettiğini* kaydetti. 

Yaşar'ın ikinci kez de üsküdar'da kendi evinde dua okuduğunu belirten Arslan, burada bir zorlama olmadığını dile getirdi. 

Arslan, *''Dua sırasında Salih Yaşar 'uzan' diyor. Ayıp olmasın diye uzanıyorsun. Uzanınca nefes alamıyorsunuz. Ama kırmamaya çalışıyorsunuz. Reddedemiyorsunuz''* diye konuştu. 

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün'ün *''Niçin okuyor''* sorusuna Arslan, *''Hal vardır. Moral bozuktur. Kafa bir şeylere takılmıştır''* dedi. 

*''O dönemde baskılar söz konusuydu''* diyen Arslan, *''Danıştay ve Cumhuriyet Gazetesi olayları, Mustafa Yücel üzbilgin'in rahmetli olduğu olay baskı altında oluşmuş hadiselerdir''* şeklinde konuştu. 

şengün'ün *''Bunların evveliyatı mı baskı yaptı''* sorusuna da Arslan, *''Olaylar gerçekleştiği dönemde baskı altındaydım. Anlatabildim mi?''* yanıtını verdi. 

*''O ZAMANDAN BERİ PİşMANDIM''*
şengün de *''Anlatamadın. Neden, kimden baskı gördün''* diye sordu. Arslan ise baskı altında olduğunu tekrarlayarak, *''Neticede pişmanlığım o zamandan beri vardı da anlatmadım''* dedi. 

şengün'ün baskının ne olduğunu sorması üzerine Arslan, *''Halin altına girme''* şeklinde cevap verdi. şengün'ün *''Halin altına girme nedir''* sorusuna da Arslan, *''Ben kanunlara aykırı bir şey yapma taraftarı değilim. Kanunlara bağlıyım. Pişmanım''* yanıtı verdi. 

üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu ise Arslan'a, *''Kendisine mi yoksa ailesinin, yakınlarının üzerine baskı olup olmadığını''* sorması üzerine, hukuk eğitimi aldığını, kanunları okuduğunu söyledi. 

Haşıloğlu'nun şu anda üzerinde baskı olup olmadığı, kimden baskı gördüğü şeklindeki sorusu üzerine Arslan, kanunlara uyulması taraftarı olduğunu tekrarladı. 

Tutuklu sanık İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek'in, Salih Kurter'in evine baskıyla götürülüp götürülmediğine ilişkin sorusuna ise Arslan, *''Bizler yüzde yüz bağımsız varlıklar değiliz. Bazı şeyleri istemeyerek irade dışı yapabiliriz''* diye yanıt verdi.

*DOSYADA BULUNAN ARAPüA YAZILAR*
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada tanık olarak dinlenen Salih Yaşar'a Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, dosyada bulunan Arapça yazıları gösterdi. 

Yaşar da, bunların Kur'an-ı Kerim'den ayetler, şifa amacıyla okunan dualar olduğunu belirterek, kendisinin bunlarda bir katkısının olmadığını, bu yazıların hoca olarak bilinen sanık Salih Kurter'e ait olduğunu söyledi. 

Duruşmada, tutuklu sanık Veli Küçük'ün avukatı olan kızı *Zeynep Küçük de, bu davada Salih Yaşar ismini ilk kez kendisinin ortaya çıkardığını belirterek, telefon kayıtlarına ilişkin Yaşar'a bazı sorular* yöneltti. 

Avukat Küçük, Yaşar'a telefon kayıtlarına göre, tanık olarak dinlenen Recep üzkan ile Danıştay saldırısında önce çok görüştüklerini hatırlattı. Bunu anımsamadığını söyleyen Yaşar, üzkan ile saldırıdan sonra görüştüklerini savundu. 

Küçük, Yaşar'a, kayıtlara göre Alparslan Arslan'ın evine her pazar günü gittiğinin anlaşıldığını belirterek, Arslan'a dua okudukları tarihin de 14 Mayıs değil 7 Mayıs 2006 olduğunu söyledi. 

Yaşar ise hatırladığı kadarıyla Arslan'ın evine iki kere gittiğini, 14 Mayıs tarihinde de dua okuduğunu kaydetti. 

Avukat Küçük ayrıca, duruşmaya öğlen arası verildiği sırada Alparslan Arslan'ın annesinden duyduğuna göre, Arslan'ın öğlen saatinde savcılarla görüştüğünü söyledi. 

Bunun üzerine duruşmada izleyici olarak bulunan Arslan'ın babası İdris Arslan söz alarak, sabahleyin duruşmaya geldiğinde cezaevi savcısının kendisini çağırdığını duyunca, Silivri Adliyesine giderek oğlunun can güvenliğiyle ilgili ifade verdiğini kaydetti. 

Avukat Küçük, duyduğunun bu olmadığını, Arslan'ın öğlen savcı çağırdığı için görüşe çıkmadığını duyduğunu dile getirdi. 

Bunun üzerine savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, *''Bizimle konuştuğunu ima ediyor. Konuşmamızda herhangi bir sakınca yok. Ama Arslan ile görüşmedik''* dedi. 

Bu arada, duruşma sırasında rahatsız olduğuna ilişkin dilekçe yazdığını ifade eden Osman Yıldırım, duruşmadan ayrılmak istediğini söyledi. 

Başkan Köksal şengün ise kendisi hakkında bir beyan olabileceği gerekçesiyle Yıldırım'ın salondan ayrılmasına izin vermedi. 

üte yandan, İdris Arslan'ın Silivri Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Kurt tarafından alınan ifadesinde, davaya bakan mahkemeye verdiği dilekçede oğlunun can güvenliğinin tehlike altında olduğunu belirttiği kaydedildi. 

Avukat Zeynep Küçük, baz istasyonu kayıtlarından ulaştığı sonuçlara göre tanık olarak dinlenen Salih Yaşar'a birçok soru yöneltti. 

Küçük, bu kayıtlara göre, Alparslan Arslan'ın Cumhuriyet gazetesine üçüncü bombanın atılmasından sonra sanık Süleyman Esen'i aradığını, Esen'in de hemen ardından Salih Yaşar'ı aradığını, Arslan'ın daha sonra Gültepe'de Salih Kurter'in evine yakın bir noktadan Salih Yaşar'ı aradığını söyledi. 

Küçük'ün yine bu verilere göre Arslan'ın gazeteye ikinci bomba atıldığı gün Coco Bar'dan çıktıktan sonra gece yarısına doğru Salih Kurter'in evine gittiğini ve evde Salih Yaşar ile Esen'in de olduğunu belirtmesi üzerine Yaşar, ''Benim onlarla bir irtibatım yok. Kuyumculuk yapıyorum. Hurdaları toplamak için çok geç saatlere kadar kaldığım oluyordu. Süleyman Esen'i 'geliyorum' diye aramışımdır. Bilsem şikayet ederdim. Hocanın evine de sokmazdım. Danıştay olayından sonra gazetelerde çarşaf çarşaf yayınlanınca haberimiz oldu'' diye konuştu. 

Duruşmada söz alan Arslan, kendisine dua okunmasıyla ilgili açıklama yaparak, ''Salih Kurter, Süleyman Esen ile Salih Yaşar'a, 'Bu arkadaşı bir okuyun.' dedi. Yaşlı adam, bir şey diyemedim. Okuma denen olay böyle başladı. üsküdar Zeynep Kamil'deki eve gittik. üç kişiydik. Orada da Salih Yaşar okuma işini yaptı'' diye konuştu. 

Tutuklu sanık Doğu Perinçek'in, ''Yere yatırılarak Kur'an okuma hangi adaba sığar? Bunu sordun mu?'' diye sorduğu Arslan ise, ''Cezaevinde de en fazla 1 saat ayakta kalıyorum. Geri kalan 23 saatim yatakta geçiyor. Ben zaten rahatsız bir insanım. üoğu zaman uzanırım'' yanıtını verdi. 

Arslan, 2006 yılı Mayıs ayında rahatsız olduğunu, 10-15 gün yemek yemediğini, yaklaşık 45 gün kadar tam kendinde olmadığını söyledi. 

*İSMAİL YILDIZ'IN İDDİALARI*
Duruşmada Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, tutuklu sanık İsmail Yıldız'ın dilekçe vererek, sanıklardan Oktay Yıldırım ve Mehmet Demirtaş ile aynı koğuşta kalmasının mümkün olmadığını, Demirtaş'ın kendisine saldırdığını, koğuşunun değiştirilmesini istediğini belirtti. 

şengün, Danıştay saldırısıyla ilgili iddialarının yer aldığı dilekçelerinin Anayasa Mahkemesi, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ve MİT'e gönderilmesini talep eden Yıldız'ın, can güvenliğinin tehlikede olduğunu, başka bir cezaevine naklini istediğini kaydetti. 

şengün, ardından Yıldız'a söz vererek, birkaç günden beri söylediği bu iddialarını neden şimdiye kadar dile getirmediğini sordu. 

Yıldız da, kendisinin bir stratejist olduğunu belirterek, Danıştay dosyasında tanık olarak dinlendiğini ve sürecin tamamlanma aşamasından olduğunu söyledi. 

Danıştay saldırısı, Hrant Dink cinayeti ve Necip Hablemitoğlu cinayetleriyle ilgili iddialarda bulunan Yıldız'a Başkan şengün, bu bilgileri kendisine veren kişilerin isimlerini söylemesini istedi. Yıldız, bu kişilerin AK Parti milletvekilleri olduğunu ileri sürdü. 

*''YILDIZ'IN SAğLIğINDAN ENDİşE EDİYORUZ''* 
Yıldız'ın sabahki oturumda Danıştay saldırısında asıl katil olduğunu öne sürdüğü Oktay Yıldırım ise, ''İsmail Yıldız 1,5 yıla yakın zamandan beri hayvansal hiçbir gıda almıyor. Patates ve ekmekle besleniyor. Koğuşta yemekleri Mehmet Demirtaş yapar. Onun salatasını çorbasını ayrı hazırlar'' dedi. 

Demirtaş'ın Yıldız ile tartıştığı gün de Yıldız'ın bir haftadır yemek yemediğini ifade eden Yıldırım, Yıldız'ın sağlığından endişe ettiklerini söyledi. 

Yıldız'ın kendisine yönelik suçlamalarını duyduğunda ''Acaba tıbbi durumu nedeniyle mi böyle konuşuyor, ya da gerçekten bir niyet mi var?'' diye düşündüğünü belirten Yıldırım, ''Sayın Başkan bu adam tanrının altında 6 kişilik yönetim kurulu olduğunu, onların sürekli insan ürettiğini söylüyor. Biz bunları dinliyoruz. Cezaevindeyken çocuğu oldu. İnsanlar çaresiz. Nasıl bu hale geldi? Lütfen tahliye edin'' şeklinde konuştu. 

Mehmet Demirtaş da, 26 aydır Yıldız ile aynı koğuşta olduğunu, kendisine Allah'tan şifa dilediğini belirterek, hiç yemek yememesi nedeniyle 24 saate bir beslenmesi için Yıldız'ı tehdit ettiğini söyledi. 

Bu arada söz isteyen Alparslan Arslan da, cezaevinde sigara vermediklerini, bunun vatandaşlık hakkına aykırı olduğunu söyledi. Başkan şengün de, görevlilere ''mikrofonu kapatın'' diye uyarıda bulunarak, Arslan'a bunu cezaevi yönetimine bildirmesi gerektiğini kaydetti. 

şengün, Yıldız'ın, ayrı bir odada tutulması için yattığı cezaevine faks çekilmesine karar vererek, duruşmayı yarına erteledi. (A.A)


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*İhbar e-posta ile geldi* 


**
**

09.12.2010 *- 09:05*


*İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca ''şantaj ve askeri casusluk'' iddialarına ilişkin yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında, Donanma Komutanlığı İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğü'nde arama yapıldığı bildirildi.

Ergenekon savcısına gelen isimsiz e-posta ihbarıyla harekete geçen polisin Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı'nı basarak İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğünün oda tabanına gizlenmiş 9 çuval belgeye el konuldu.

E-posta ihbarları Ergenekon soruşturma sürecini de yönlendirmişti. Poyrazköy'de Bedrettin Dalan'ın sahibi olduğu vakfın sahibi olduğu arazine bulunan mühimmat da ihbarı da e-mail ile gelmişti*

*İSTANBUL -* Geçtiğimiz Ekim ayında Gölcük ve Gebze’de *‘askeri casusluk’* soruşturması kapsamında gerçekleştirilen *Gebze’deki TüBİTAK’tan 4 kriptoloji uzmanı ile Gölcük’te yüksek rütbeli subayların aralarında olduğu 14 askerin gözaltına alındığı operasyonun devamında* önceki gün Donanma Komutanlığı’nda arama yapıldı. 

Ergenekon Savcısı Fikret Seçen nezaretinde yapılan arama sırasında İstihbarat şube Müdürü’nün odasının zemininde gizlenmiş dokuz çuval çok önemli belge ve dijital veri bulundu. Belge ve dijital veriler İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’ne götürülerek incelemeye alındı. 

*E-MAİL İHBARIYLA GELDİ*
Edinilen bilgilere göre savcılığa gönderilen ihbar maili üzerine yürütülen soruşturmada yeni bir aşamaya geçildi. şantaj ve casusluk soruşturmasını yürüten Fikret Seçen'e gelen ihbar e-postası, *“Sayın savcım hemen harekete geçmelisiniz. Donanma Komutanlığı’nın istihbarat şube müdürlüğünde bazı bilgi belge ve dijital bilgiler yok edilmek isteniyor. Her an yok edilebilir”* deniyordu.

*SAVCI PARKE TAşLARINI SüKTüRDü*
Savcı Seçen'in nöbetçi mahkemeden aldığı izinle birlikte Donanma Komutanlığının bulunduğu Gölcük'teki askeri üsse gitti, Burada askeri yetkililer eşliğinde arama yapılacak mekanlar tek tek arandı. Komutanlıkta bulunan İstihbarat şube Müdürü ile bir binbaşının odasında yapılan arama sonunda odanın tabanında olduğu belirlenen gizli bölmeler kırılınca ihbardaki dökümanlara ulaşıldı. 

*üOK GİZLİ DAMGALI BELGELER*
Gizli bölmelerde dokuz çuval dolusu gizli dökümanlar, özel yazışmalar, belgeler ve dijital veriler ele geçirildi. Elde edilen çok kritik bilgiler daha sonra götürüldüğü İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Organize Suçlar şube Müdürlüğü’nde incelemeye alındı. Son 20 yılın çok önemli ve kritik olaylarına ışık tutacağı belirtilen belgeler ve dijital veriler, savcılık, merkez komutanlığı ve polis yetkililerince incelenerek tutanak altına alındı.

*ERGENEKON SORUşTURMASINI YüNLENDİRMİşTİ*
E-posta ihbarları Ergenekon soruşturmasını yönlendirmişti. Bedrettin Dalan'a ait vakfın Poyrazköy'de sahibi olduğu askeri alanın bitişiğindeki arazide bulunan mühimmat da gelen e-posta ihbarıyla bulunmuştu.


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*ESKİ GENELKURMAY BAşKANI HüSEYİN KIVRIKOğLU, ESKİ BAşBAKANLARDAN TANSU üİLLER, ESKİ CHP LİDERİ DENİZ BAYKAL...*




Ergenekon Ana Davası'nın 169. duruşmasında konuşan Emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, MİT'in Ergenekon şemasında mahkeme tarafından gizlenen isimlerin açıklanmasını talep etti. Küçük, şemada yer alan 69 ismi okudu ve bu isimlerden sanık olmayanların mahkemede dinlenmesini istedi.

Ergenekon Ana Davası'nın dün görülen 169. duruşmasında konuşan Emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, şemadaki kapalı isimlerin açıklanmasını talep etti. Veli Küçük, Tuncay Güney'in anlatımıyla hazırlanan MİT şemasında ismi geçen 69 kişinin isimlerini okudu. Küçük, listedeki hayatta olmayan kişiler ve sanık olanlar dışındaki isimlerin mahkemede tanık olarak dinlenmesini istedi.

"Ben Ergenekon şeması'nda yer alıyorum. üstümde de bazı isimler var. Ben köprü elemanı olarak yer alıyorum. Emir aldığım kimseler var. Ancak kimden emir aldığım gizli. Bu şemayı da bizzat Tuncay Güney hazırladı. Bu listenin açık hali mahkemenizde var. Israrla açılmasını istedik ama taleplerimiz reddedildi. Ben şimdi bu listeyi okuyorum ve isimleri geçen şahısları buraya çağrılarak dinlenmelerini talep ediyorum. Benle ne gibi bir irtibatlarının olduğunun sorulmasını talep ediyorum."

Ergenekon şemasında; Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu, Eski Başbakanlardan Tansu üiller, Eski CHP Lideri Deniz Baykal ve Eski İçişleri Bakanlarından Mehmet Ağar'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 69 kişinin ismi yer alıyor.

şemadaki isimlerin açılması için yaptığı talebin, "kişilerin toplumdaki saygınlığının zedelenebileceği" gerekçesiyle reddedildiğine dikkat çeken Veli Küçük, tepkisini şöyle dile getirdi.

"Adı açıklanmayan kişiler saygın onurlu kişiler de biz tavuk hırsızı mıyız?"


*ULUSAL KANAL* / Cuma, 10 Aralık 2010 14:0

----------


## bozok

*ABD beni ajan yapmak istedi* 


10.12.2010 *- 15:30*


**

*Cizre eski Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atağ, atılı suçlamaları kabul etmeyerek, ''İddia edilen bu pis işleri yapmak bize yakışmaz. ABD beni 1997 yılında ajanlaştırmak istedi, ülkem için onlara rest çektim. şimdi D tipi cezaevinde bize bezelye veriliyor. Ben bezelye ile yaşayamam.* 

*Ben öbür dünyada ücalan'dan şikayetçi olacağım. Onun yüzünden bu işlere bulaştık. Bize yapılan zulüm ve hakaret nedeniyle korucu olduk. Ben kendim Kürtçü ve devrimciydim. Benim itibarım, siyasi hayatım kalmadı" dedi.* 


**

*DİYARBAKIR -* Kayseri eski Jandarma Komutanı Emekli Albay Cemal Temizöz ve eski Cizre Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atağ'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 7 sanığın yargılanmasına devam edildi. 


Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince KCK davasının da görüldüğü özel salonda yapılan duruşmaya tutuklu sanıklar emekli Albay Cemal Temizöz, Kamil Atağ, Tamer Atağ, Fırat Altın, Hıdır Altuğ, Adem Yakin ve Kukel Atağ katıldı. Sanık avukatları KCK davasını örnek göstererek, yargılamanın daha hızlı yapılması açısından, teknik araçlarla duruşmanın kayıt altına alınmasını talep etti. Mahkeme heyeti, yaptığı değerlendirme sonucu talebi kabul etti. 


Duruşmanın sabahki bölümünde tanıklar Mehmet Nergiz, Abdulkerim Akbaş, Mehmet Efelti ve Mehmet üzdal dinlendi. Ramazan Uykur'un öldürülmesi olayıyla ilgili ifadesine başvurulan tanık Mehmet Nergiz, olayla ilgili bir bilgisinin olmadığını belirterek, *''Benimle aynı isimde Cizre'de 3 kişi daha var. Söz konusu cinayetle ilgili bilgi sahibi değilim. Sanıklardan bazılarını tanırım. üünkü ben de 1996 yılından bu yana koruculuk yaptım. 3 ay önce bu görevim sona erdi''* dedi. 


Diğer tanık Abdulkerim Akbaş da sanıklardan sadece Hıdır Altuğ'u tanımadığını diğerlerini tanıdığını anlattı. 1994 yılında İnci köyü muhtarı olduğu dönemde köydeki bir çobanın 2 ceset gördüğünü ve durumu kendisine bildirdiğini kaydeden Akbaş, *''Ben de Jandarma Komutanı Cemal Temizöz'e durumu bildirdim. Köye, bir grup asker gönderildi. Cesetleri alıp götürdüler. Cesetlerin kime ait olduğunu bilmiyorum''* diye konuştu. 


*''2 TOROS MARKA OTOMOBİL AğABEYİMİ GüTüRDü''*
Tanık Mehmet Efelti de öldürülen ağabeyi Abdullah Efelti ile ilgili beyanda bulundu. Ağabeyinin, pamuk ekmek için Cizre-Silopi arasında Salih şık'tan bir arazi kiraladığını ancak dönemin jandarma komutanı Cemal Temizöz'ün buna karşı çıkarak, *''Bu araziyi ekmeyeceksin. Yoksa zarar görürsün''* dediğini ileri sürdü. 


Yaşananları ağabeyi Abdullah ve yeğeni Mesut Efelti'nin kendisine anlattığını ifade eden tanık Efelti, şunları söyledi: 


*''Ağabeyim, bunun üzerine Diyarbakır ve Mardin'deki sivil ve askeri yetkililere durumu anlattı. Onlar kendisine 'Tamam gidip tarlanı ekebilirsin' demişler. Cizre'ye döndü ancak köye bir süre gelmedi. Kavaközü Jandarma Bölük Komutanı ve Karakol Komutanı sürekli ağabeyimi sorup duruyorlardı. Ağabeyim bunun üzerine bölük komutanının yanına gitti. Bölük komutanı ona 'yarın sana kahve içmeye geleceğiz' demiş. Ağabeyim köyde karakol komutanını beklerken 2 tane toros marka otomobil gelip ağabeyimi alıp götürmüş. Köyün girişinde nizamiye var. Köye girmek için mutlaka nizamiyeye uğramak gerekliydi.*

*Aksi taktirde köye girilmezdi. Askerin haberi olmadan köye birinin girmesi mümkün değildi. Ağabeyimi götürenleri bölük komutanı ve karakol komutanı mutlaka biliyordur. Bir süre sonra ağabeyimin cesedi Silopi-Cizre karayolunda bulunan Katran Karakolu yakınlarındaki bir çukurda bulundu. Bu olaydan 3 gün önce araçla Silopi'den Cizre'ye giderken kimlik kontrolü yapan astsubay bana 'Abdullah Efelti'yi tanıyor musun?' diye sordu. Bende 'Benim ağabeyim olur. Ancak bir süredir kayıp' dedim. Ağabeyimin cesedini bulduktan sonra onu almaya giden babama, 'bu cesedi alırsan diğer oğlunda ölür' demişler. Ağabeyimin cesedini belediye mezarlığına gömdüler.''* 


*''TEK İSTEğİ TOPRAğI EKİP BİüMEKTİ''*
Tanığın beyanının ardından söz alan sanık Cemal Temizöz, tanık Efelti'ye *'O dönemde savcılıkta verdiğin ifadede olayla ilgili bilgi sahibi olmadığını söylemişsin. Bu çelişki neden? ''* diye sordu. 


*Bunun üzerine tanık Efelti, ''O dönemde bir insanın değeri yumurta kadar bile değildi. Kimi kime şikayet edelim. Korkumuzdan şikayetçi olamadık. Sen benim gözümün önünde bile ağabeyimi öldürseydin şikayetçi olamazdım. Eğer şikayetçi olsaydım babamı ve bizleri de alırdın. Ben niye başka birinin ismini vermiyorum da seni söylüyorum. Ağabeyim, bir gözü görmüyordu. Tek isteği o toprağı ekip biçmekti. 7 çocuğu yetim kaldı''* dedi*.* 


Sanık Temizöz'ün avukatı Hikmet İşler tanığın beyanlarının görgüye dayalı olmadığını ifade ederek, kabul etmediklerini söyledi. Tanık Mehmet üzdal da Türkçe bilmediği için tercüman aracılığıyla beyanda bulundu. üzdal, sanıklardan Kamil, Kukel ve Tamer Atağ'ı tanıdığını diğer sanıkları tanımadığını belirtti. 


Mustafa Aydın'ın öldürülmesi olayıyla ilgili bildiklerini anlatan tanık üzdal, 1994 yılında Bozalan köyünde Mustafa Aydın ve Arafat Aydın'ın ruhsatlı silahları olduğu gerekçesiyle askerler tarafından operasyona katılmalarının istenildiğini ileri sürdü. Korucu olmayan Mustafa ve Arafat Aydın'ın silahlarıyla operasyona katılmak üzere Hisar Jandarma Tabur Komutanlığına gittiğini anlatan üzdal, şöyle dedi: 


*''Birkaç gün sonra köyümüzün ileri gelenlerinden Abdulcabbar üzkan, beni ve Ramazan Aydın'ı çağırarak, 'Onlara biraz yemek götürün' dedi. Biz de atlara binip Hisar Jandarma Tabur Komutanlığına gittik. Karakolda, yaklaşık 20 metre ötemizde elleri bağlı bir şekilde yere uzatılan Mustafa Aydın'ı sopalarla dövdüklerini gördüm. Oradaki yetkili bizi görünce askerlere bağırarak uzaklaştırılmamızı istedi. Bizi uzaklaştırdılar. Birkaç gün sonra Arafat Aydın'ı gördüm. Bana, 'Bize Bedran, Tayfun ve Mehmet olarak bilinen 3 itirafçı işkence yaptı. Size bağıran kişi de Cemal Temizöz. Beni daha sonra bıraktılar' dedi. Bir süre sonra Mustafa'nın cesedi bulundu''* 


Yeniden mahkemeden söz hakkı isteyen sanık Temizöz, *o tarihte ilk kez Cudi Dağı'nda terör örgütü PKK'ya yönelik büyük kapsamlı bir operasyon düzenlendiğini anlatarak, söz konusu Abdulcabbar üzkan'ın da korucubaşı olduğunu ve bizzat operasyona katıldığını söyledi*. Temizöz, tanığın beyanlarının çelişkili olduğunu ve yönlendirildiğini ileri sürdü. 


Sanık Adem Yakin de tanığın beyanlarının hukuku bir değerinin bulunmadığını ifade etti. Mahkeme heyeti, duruşmaya ara verildi. 


*TUTUKLU KALACAKLAR*
Tanık beyanlarının ardından söz alan sanıklardan Kukel Atağ, kendisini Kürtçe daha iyi ifade edebileceğini ancak mahkemenin buna izin vermeyeceğini bildiği için talepte bulunmayacağını söyledi. Suçlamaları kabul etmeyen Kukel Atağ, tahliye talebinde bulundu. 


Diğer sanıklardan Tamer Atağ da özel yetkili ağır ceza mahkemelerinde yargılanacak bir suç işlemediğini ileri sürerek, *''Biz devlete karşı bir suç işlemedik''* dedi. 


Sanık Adem Yakin de savunmasında, terör örgütünden ayrıldıktan sonra askere gittiğini, acemi birliğini Diyarbakır'ın Silvan ilçesinde, usta birliğini ise Cizre'de tamamladığını belirterek, *''ürgütün Cizre sorumlusu olduğum için askere ve polise yardımcı olmak için oraya gönderildim. Bir süredir faili meçhuller konusunda yardımcı olacağımı belirtmeme rağmen beni hiçbir savcı dinlemedi''* diye konuştu. 


*''üCALAN YüZüNDEN KORUCU OLDUK''*
Eski Cizre Belediye Başkanı sanık Kamil Atağ da terör örgütünün haksızlıklarına karşı korucu olmak zorunda olduklarını söyledi. şu anda emrinde 500 korucunun bulunduğunu kaydeden Atağ, şöyle konuştu: 


*''Ben de bir Kürt lideriyim. Bize faili meçhulcü denilerek halkımızın karşısında hakarete maruz kaldık. Ortada delil yok. Ben 25 yıldır savaşıyorum. Cezaevinde kalmaktan korkmam. Ben bu ekibi tanımıyorum. Ben öbür dünyada ücalan'dan şikayetçi olacağım. Onun yüzünden bu işlere bulaştık. Bize yapılan zulüm ve hakaret nedeniyle korucu olduk. Ben kendim Kürtçü ve devrimciydim. Benim itibarım, siyasi hayatım kalmadı. Halkımıza karşı beni hedef gösterdiler.''* 


*ABD BENİ AJAN YAPMAK İSTEDİ*
Sanık Atağ, atılı suçlamaları kabul etmeyerek, *''İddia edilen bu pis işleri yapmak bize yakışmaz. ABD beni 1997 yılında ajanlaştırmak istedi, ülkem için onlara rest çektim. şimdi D tipi cezaevinde bize bezelye veriliyor. Ben bezelye ile yaşayamam. Hastayım, istediğim gıdaları almak istediğimde yasak diyorlar. Bu yapılan suçlamalar ırkımıza yakışmıyor. Ben Levent Ersöz'ü, Hurşit Tolon'u da şırnak'ta görev yaptıkları için tanıyorum. şimdi bunları tanıyorum diye ben de Ergenekoncu mu oldum''* dedi. 


*SAVUNMASI KESİLİNCE şİİR OKUDU*
Sanık emekli albay Temizöz da görev yaptığı dönemde Cizre'de hiç kimsenin öldürülmesi için emir vermediğini kaydetti. Temizöz'ün bazı müdahil avukatların yakınlarının terör örgütüyle ilişkisi olduğunu ileri sürmesi üzerine, salonda tartışma yaşandı. 


Müdahil avukatlar, mahkeme başkanı Menderes Yılmaz'a, *''Bunun davayla ne alakası var. Buna müdahale edin. Bir mahkeme bu şekilde yönetilmez''* dedi. 


Avukatlara, *''mahkemenin nasıl yönetileceğini sizden mi öğreneceğim''* diyen başkan Yılmaz, heyetle yaptığı görüşmenin ardından, sanık Temizöz'ü uyararak, *''sadece atılı suçlamayla ilgili savunmanı yap''* dedi. 


*FEYMAN HüSEYİN ASLEN CİZRE'LİDİR*
Terörle mücadelenin dışında kaçakçılık ve uyuşturucu gibi operasyonlar da yaptığını anlatan Temizöz, *''Bu işten menfaatleri olanların da hedefi haline geldim. PKK'da şahin ve güvercin kanadından söz ediliyor. Ben kimsenin bilmediği bir hususu belirtmek istiyorum. ürgütün sorumlularından ve Suriyeli olarak bilinen 'Bahoz Erdal' kod adlı Feyman Hüseyin aslen Cizrelidir. Babası Kiçan aşiretinin üyesidir''* diye konuştu. 


Müdahil avukatlarının *''konuyu yine Cizreli avukatlara bağlamak istiyor''* demesi üzerine mahkeme başkanı, Temizöz'ü yeniden uyardı. Temizöz, yazılı savunmasını, okuduğu *''Yine de geldik Cizre'ye''* adlı şiirin ardından mahkemeye sundu. 


Sanık avukatların tahliye, müdahil avukatlarının da tutukluluğun devamı yönündeki taleplerini dinleyen mahkeme heyeti, verdiği kısa bir aranın ardından sanıkların tutukluluk halinin devamına karar verdi. 


Mahkeme heyeti ayrıca İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğüne yazı yazılarak, emekli albay Arif Doğan'ın söz konusu dava kapsamında tanık olarak ifade vermek isteyip istemediğinin sorulmasını da kararlaştırdı. 


*İSTENEN CEZALAR*
Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca hazırlanan 104 sayfalık iddianamede, sanıkların TCK'nın *''adam öldürmek'', ''cürüm işlemek için teşekkül oluşturmak'' ve ''adam öldürmeye azmettirmek''* suçlarından cezalandırılmaları isteniyor. Sanıklardan Cemal Temizöz'ün dokuz, Kamil Atağ'ın yedi, Tamer Atağ'ın iki, Adem Yakin'in yedi, Hıdır Altuğ'un üç, Fırat Altın'ın (Abdulhakim Güven) altı, Kukel Atağ'ın ise bir kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapisle cezalandırılmaları talep ediliyor. 


Sanık Temizöz'ün 1993'te Cizre'de ''terörle mücadele ediliyor'' görüntüsü altında *''korucu, itirafçı ve uzman çavuşlardan bir grup oluşturduğu, grubun, süreç içerisinde asli görevinden ayrılarak, terör örgütü PKK'ya yardım ettiğinin değerlendirildiği ya da özel sebeplerden dolayı gözaltına aldıkları kişileri sorguladığı''* ileri sürülen iddianamede, grubun sorgulanan bu kişilerden bir kısmını öldürdüğü öne sürülüyor.


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz davasında geri sayım* 




11.12.2010 - *14:19*

*Balyoz Darbe Planı iddialarıyla ilgili olarak Eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, Eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üzden ürnek, eski 1. Ordu Komutan emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç, Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu, ile açığa alınan Tümgeneral Gürbüz Kaya, Tuğamiral Abdullah Gavlemoğlu, Tümgenaral Halil Helvacıoğlu ve Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in de sanıkları arasında bulunduğu dava 16 aralıkta başlayacak.* 


*İSTANBUL* *-* *''Balyoz Planı''* iddialarına ilişkin eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek ve eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan ile Genelkurmay Muhabere ve Elektronik Bilgi Sistemleri (MEBS) Başkanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç ve Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu ve Albay Dursun üiçek'in de aralarında bulunduğu 196 şüphelinin 15 ile 20'şer yıl arasında hapis cezasına çarptırılmaları istemiyle yargılanmasına 16 Aralık perşembe günü başlanacak. 


üzel yetkili İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcıları Mehmet Ergül, Süleyman Pehlivan, Ali Haydar ve Murat Yönder tarafından hazırlanan 968 sayfalık iddianameyle 196 kişi hakkında açılan davanın ilk duruşması, 16 Aralık perşembe günü İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'ndeki salonda yapılacak. 


Mahkemenin tensip incelemesinde 102 sanık hakkında çıkardığı *''yakalama emri''* uyarınca Afyonkarahisar'da gözaltına alınan Kurmay Albay Ahmet şentürk'ün yüzüne karşı kararın okunması amacıyla bir celse yapıldığı için 16 Aralıktaki duruşma, tutanağa 2. celse olarak yansıyacak. 


İddianamede, 196 şüpheli arasında Genelkurmay Muhabere ve Elektronik Bilgi Sistemleri (MEBS) Başkanı *Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç, Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu, Tuğamiral Mehmet Fatih Ilgar, Korgeneral Yurdaer Olcan, Tümgeneraller Abdullah Dalay, İhsan Balabanlı, Ali Semih üetin, eski Milli Güvenlik Kurulu Genel Sekreteri emekli Orgeneral şükrü Sarıışık, eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun, eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütcü, emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan ve Albay Dursun üiçek ile Milli Savunma Bakanlığı tarafından açığa alınan Tümgeneral Gürbüz Kaya ve Tuğamiral Abdullah Gavremoğlu ile İçişleri Bakanlığı tarafından açığa alınan Jandarma Tümgeneral Halil Helvacıoğlu* da yer alıyor. 

İddianamede, ayrıca *Refik Hakan Tufan, Recai Elmaz, Gökhan Murat üstündağ, Nurettin Işık, Hasan Fehmi Canan, Salim Erkal Bektaş, Mustafa Erdal Hamzaoğulları, Burhan Gögce, Ahmet Tuncer, Sırrı Yılmaz, Doğan Fatih Küçük, Mehmet Alper şengezer, Mustafa Karasabun, Faruk Doğan, Yaşar Barbaros Büyüksağnak, Gökhan üiloğlu, Hasan Hoşgit, Bora Serdar, Hasan Gülkaya, Ergün Balaban, Fatih Uluç Yeğin, Osman üetin, Hakan Yıldırım, Behzat Balta, Orkun Gökalp, Ahmet Necdet Doluel, Mehmet Fikri Karadağ, Fuat Pakdil, Timuçin Erarslan, Ali Demir, Memiş Yüksel Yalçın, Yunus Nadi Erkut, Kahraman Dikmen, Ertuğrul Uçar, Arif Bıyıklı, Yusuf Ziya Toker, Mehmet Yoleri, Metin Yavuz Yalçın, Halil Yıldız, Mehmet Ulutaş, Erhan Kuraner, İsmet Kışla, Fatih Altun, İmdat Solak, Taylan üakır, Tayfun Duman, Ahmet Yanaral, Embiya şen, Recep Rıfkı Durusoy, Ali Güngör, Mehmet Ferhat üolpan, Ercan İrençin, Recep Yavuz, Hanifi Yıldırım, Ertan Karagözlü, Hamdi Poyraz, Kubilay Aktaş, Mustafa Aydın Gürül, Ahmet Küçükşahin, Levent Güldoğuş, Abdurrahman Başbuğ, Ahmet Yavuz, Rifat Gürçam, İhsan üevik, Bulut ümer Mimiroğlu, Hakan İsmail üelikcan, Yüksel Gürcan, Erol Ersan, Hasan Basri Aslan, Halil Kalkanlı, Hakan Sargın, Mustafa Kelleci, Kemal Dinçer, Hüseyin üzçoban, Murat Balkaş, İzzet Ocak, Soydan Görgülü, Ayhan Gedik, Duran Ayhan, Dursun Tolga Kaplama, Cengiz Köylü, Abdullah Zafer Arısoy, Mehmet Kemal Gönüldaş, Erdinç Atik, Doğan Temel, Ali Deniz Kutluk, Cemal Temizöz, İsmail Karaoğlan, Abdil Akças, Aytekin Candemir, Taner Balkış, Harun üzdemir, Turgay Erdağ, İbrahim Koray üzyurt, Muharrem Nuri Alacalı, Levent Görgeç, Dora Sungunay, Soner Polat, Ali Türkşen, Ahmet şentürk, Ramazan Cem Gürdeniz, Cem Aziz üakmak, Namık Koç, Musa Farız, Levent üehreli, Mücahit Erakyol, Nejat Bek, Ahmet Topdağı, Hüseyin Hoşgit, Selahattin Gözmen, Mustafa Korkut üzarslan, Engin Baykal, üzer Karabulut, ümit üzcan, Lütfü Sancar, Ali İhsan üuhadaroğlu, Mehmet Kaya Varol, Murat üzçelik, Mustafa ünsel, Emin Küçükkılıç, Mustafa üalış, Suat Aytın, Recep Yıldız, Ramazan Bulut, Ali Rıza Sözen, Bülent Tunçay, Mutlu Kılıçlı, Levent Maraş, Uğur üstek, Yusuf Kelleli, Bahtiyar Ersay, Levent Erkek, Mümtaz Can, Nuri Ali Karababas, Tuncay üakan, Faruk Oktay Memioğlu, Mustafa Kemal Tutkun, Taner Gül, Hüseyin Bakır, Hakan üktem, Murat Bektaşoğlu, Ahmet üetin, Mustafa Aydın, Nihat Altunbulak, Cemalettin Bozdağ, Utku Arslan, Nedim Ulusan, İlkay Nerat, Kıvanç Kırmacı, Nihat üzkan, Hakan Akkoç, Gökhan Gökay, şafak Duruer, Ahmet Türkmen, İkrami üzturan, Cemal Candan, Hayri Güner, Hüseyin Topuz, Hasan Hakan Dereli, Ali Aydın, Veli Murat Tulga, Behcet Alper Güney, Hasan Nurgören, Mustafa Yuvanç, Barbaros Kasar, Fatih Musa üınar, Erdal Akyazan, Hüseyin Polatsoy, Kasım Erdem, Mustafa Koç, Ayhan Taşkın, Fikret Coşkun, Zafer Karataş, Hüseyin Durdu, Altan Dikmen, Bekir Memiş, Meftun Hıraca ve Murat Ataç da ''şüpheli''* olarak sıralanıyor. 


Aynı iddianamede, tüm şüphelilerin 15 ile 20 yıl arasında hapis cezası öngören ve ''Türkiye Cumhuriyeti icra vekilleri heyetini, cebren ıskat veya vazife görmekten cebren men etmeye teşebbüs'' suçunu düzenleyen eski TCK'nın 147 ve 61. maddeleri gereğince cezalandırılmaları isteniyor. 


*''BALYOZ YAPILANMASININ 'ORAJ', 'SUGA', 'üARşAF' VE 'SAKAL' EYLEM PLANLARINI HAZIRLADIğI GüRüLMEKTEDİR''*
*''Balyoz Planı''* iddialarına ilişkin hazırlanan iddianamede, *''Balyoz''* yapılanmasının, askeri bir müdahale için öncelikle ülkeyi günden güne kaos ve kargaşa ortamına çekerek ortamı şekillendirmeyi planladığı, bu amaçla *''Oraj'', ''Suga'', ''üarşaf'' ve ''Sakal''* eylem planlarının hazırlandığı öne sürüldü. 


İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı tarafından hazırlanan 968 sayfalık iddianamenin *''Sonuç, değerlendirme ve talepler''* bölümünde, ''Balyoz *Sıkıyönetim Komutanlığı''* isimli yapılanmanın nihai amacının devletin kontrolünü ele geçirmek olduğu belirtiliyor. 


Bunun aşamalardan oluştuğu ifade edilen iddianamede, birinci aşamada istihbarat faaliyetlerinin yer aldığı, ikinci aşamanın askeri müdahale için zemin hazırlama süreci olduğu öne sürülüyor. 


İddianamede, şu görüşlere yer veriliyor: 


*''Balyoz yapılanmasının, askeri bir müdahale için öncelikle ülkeyi günden güne kaos ve kargaşa ortamına çekerek ortamı şekillendirmeyi planladığı, bu amaçla 'Oraj', 'Suga', 'üarşaf' ve 'Sakal' eylem planlarını hazırladığı görülmektedir. Eylem planlarının haricinde hem ortam şekillendirmesine katkı sağlayacak nitelikte, hem de bir sonraki süreçte darbe karşıtı fikirler beyan edeceği tahmin edilen aydın, gazeteci, yazar ve akademisyenleri engellemeye yönelik planların hazırlandığı da görülmüştür. Balyoz yapılanması tarafından belirlenen temaların yoğun bir şekilde kullanılmasıyla kamuoyunun yönlendirilmesi ve halkın askeri bir müdahalenin zaruri olduğunu düşünür hale gelmesini sağlamanın da planların birer parçası olduğu görülmektedir.''* 


*ASKERİ MüDAHALE üüüNCü AşAMA*
İddianamede, üçüncü aşamanın askeri müdahale olduğu belirtilerek, ikinci aşamada belirtilen ortam şekillendirme faaliyetlerinin askeri bir müdahaleye zemin oluşturacak hale gelmesinin ardından 1. Ordu Komutanlığı komutasındaki yapılanmanın, önce olağanüstü hal ve ardından sıkıyönetim ilan ederek, askeri bir müdahale ile Türkiye Cumhuriyeti hükümetini iktidardan zorla uzaklaştırmayı planladığı kaydedildi. 


Daha sonra öncelikle kilit noktalara belirlenen Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri personelinin getirileceği, kamu kurumları, sağlık, gıda, ulaşım ve benzeri her türlü ihtiyaç kaynaklarının kontrol altına alınacağı, önceden belirlenen kişilerin teşkil edilecek birimlerce gözaltına alınacakları ve tutuklanacakları vurgulanan iddianamede, kapatılmak üzere belirlenen basın ve yayın kuruluşları, vakıf, dernek gibi yerlerin faaliyetlerine son verileceği, belirlenen şahısların, kurumların mal varlıklarına ve devlet ekonomisine el koyacaklarının görüldüğü anlatılıyor. 


Dördüncü aşamada yürütme görevinin *''Milli Mutabakat Hükümeti''*ne bırakılacağı, bu hükümetin de ''cunta'' tarafından belirlenen hükümet programını uygulayacağı dile getirilen iddianamede, beşinci aşamanın ise seçim olduğu kaydediliyor. 


İddianamede, 3 Kasım 2002 seçimlerinde mecliste çoğunluğu sağlayan ve hükümeti kuran partinin kimliği, kadroları ve yönetim tarzından rahatsızlık duyan dönemin 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan tarafından *''28 şubat sürecinde elde edilen kazanımlardan istifade edilememesi ve 2002 seçimlerinde AK Partinin tek parti olarak iktidara gelmesi ile beraber ülkede hızlı bir zemin kayması yaşanması nedeniyle Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devletinin laiklik karşıtı ve irticai unsurların etkisine girmeye başladığı ve bu nedenle Balyoz Komutanlığının İç Hizmet Kanunu'nun kendisine verdiği Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'ni kollama ve koruma görevinin gereği olarak bu harekat planının hazırlandığı''* öne sürülüyor. 


Konuya ilişkin l. Ordu sorumluluk sahası içinde bulunan dönemin Harp Akademileri Komutanı İbrahim Fırtına ve Donanma Komutanı üzden ürnek ile temas kurulduğu ve anlaşma sağlandığı, ardından yine aynı saha içerisinde bulunan İstanbul ve Bursa jandarma bölge komutanları ile de temas ve anlaşmanın sağlandığı belirtilen iddianamede, şu ifadelere yer veriliyor: 


*''Eldeki mevcut delillere göre, dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı ve kuvvet komutanlarının dahil olmadıkları anlaşılan, şüphelilerin ordu bünyesindeki askeri hiyerarşi dışında bu amaçla bir yapılanma oluşturdukları, kurulan bu suç örgütünün darbe yaparak hükümeti yıkmaya yönelik, öncelikle Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı adı altında demokratik yollardan iş başına gelmiş hükümeti antidemokratik yollarla yönetimden uzaklaştırma amacıyla çok kapsamlı ve ayrıntılı bir plan hazırladığı, bu planda hükümet ile işbirliği içerisinde olduğu vurgusu yapılan ve irticai olarak nitelenen grupların da tek ferdi kalmayacak şekilde ortadan kaldırılmasının hedeflendiği görülmektedir.''* 


*''BİR ANDA YAPILMIş BİR PLAN DEğİL''*
*''Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı''*nın bir anda yapılmış bir plan olmadığı belirtilen iddianamede, AK Partinin hükümeti kurmasından sonra çalışmaların yönünün değiştirildiği, önce *''Olasılığı en yüksek tehlikeli senaryo''* oluşturulduğu, akabinde bu senaryonun yürürlüğe konulması için çalışmalar başlatıldığı öne sürülüyor. 


Bu çalışmalara göre, ülkenin yönetiminin ele alınmasının planlandığının anlaşıldığı belirtilen iddianamede, 1. Ordu Komutanlığının bölgesinde yer alan deniz kuvvetlerine bağlı birliğin yaptığı *''Suga Planı''*, 1. Ordu bölgesinde yer alan hava kuvvetlerine bağlı birliğinin yaptığı *''Oraj Planı''* ve 1. Ordu bölgesinde yer alan jandarma birliklerinin yaptığı *''Sakal'' ve* 
*''üarşaf''* planlarının bu mahiyette olduğu iddia ediliyor. 


İddianamede, 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihlerinde l. Ordu Komutanlığında sadece 162 kişinin katılımı ile jenerik şekilde gerçekleşen seminerin, *''Balyoz Harekat Planı''*nda öngörülen ve bir nevi darbenin tatbikatı olan seminer olduğu anlatılıyor. 


Dava konusu seminerde, şüpheli üetin Doğan'ın 1980 askeri müdahalesinden de örnekler verdiği belirtilen iddianamede, bu defa çalışmaların daha sıkı tutulup, kurumlara yerleştirilecek askeri personelin seçimi, görevlendirilmesi, atandığı kurumda kalıcı olabilmesi için görevlendirme konusunda detaylı çalışmalar gerektiğini, aksi takdirde işlerin planlandığı şekilde yürümeyeceğini vurguladığına yer veriliyor. 


*''Balyoz'', ''Suga'', ''Oraj'', ''Sakal'' ve ''üarşaf''* adlı eylem planlarında sonuç olarak görevlerin belirlendiği kaydedilen iddianamede, somut olaylarda yapılan planların senaryodan ibaret olmadığının anlaşılacağı vurgulanıyor. 


Planda *''Görevlendirilecek Kategoriler''* başlıklı eke bakıldığında da bu kategorilerin hiç birisinin barış zamanında ve olağanüstü hal zamanında TSK'nın görev alanına girmediği vurgulanan iddianamede, bunun planın icrası aşamasına geldiğini, dolayısıyla suçun icra hareketlerine başlandığını gösterdiği öne sürülüyor. 


*TUTUKLAMA VE TAHLİYELERLE UZUN SüRE KAMUOYUNUN GüNDEMİNDE KALDI*
''Balyoz Planı'' iddialarına ilişkin soruşturma sürecindeki tutuklamaların ardından yapılan itirazlarla yaşanan tahliyeler ve tensip incelemesiyle 102 kişi hakkında çıkartılan yakalama emirleri ile bu kararın kaldırılması uzun süre kamuoyunun gündeminde kaldı. 


''Balyoz Planı''na ilişkin olarak 23 şubat 2010 ile 2 Mart 2010 tarihleri arasında soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcıları tarafından sorgulanan muvazzaf ve emekli askerlerden, aralarında emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan ile emekli Koramiral Feyyaz üğütcü'nün de bulunduğu 36 kişi tutuklandı. 


Bu kişilerden aralarında emekli Orgeneral Doğan ve emekli Koramiral üğütcü'nün de bulunduğu 15'i emekli, 18'i muvazzaf subay toplam 33 kişinin tutukluluğuna yapılan itiraz, İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesice değerlendirildi. Mahkeme, 5 Mart 2010 tarihinde talebin reddine karar verdi. 


*İTİRAZLA İLK TAHLİYELER*
Soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan Tuğamiral Turgay Erdağ ile Albay Ali Türkşen'in yaptıkları itirazı değerlendiren İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi ise 14 Mart 2010 tarihinde bu kişilerin tahliyesine karar verdi. 


Bu arada, emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan ve emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü ile Tümamiral Semih üetin'in de aralarında bulunduğu 7 kişi, tutukluluğa ikinci kez itiraz etti. Bu başvuruyu değerlendiren İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, 15 Mart 2010 tarihinde tutukluluğun devamını kararlaştırdı. 


Tümamiral üzer Karabulut'un avukatlarının tutukluluğa yaptıkları itirazı inceleyen İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti, 19 Mart 2010 tarihinde Karabulut'un tahliyesine hükmetti. 


Aynı tarihte İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, soruşturmayı yürüten savcıların Tuğamiral Erdağ ile Albay Türkşen'in tutuksuz yargılanmak üzere serbest bırakılmasına yaptıkları itirazı da reddetti. 


İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, 19 Mart 2010 tarihinde, soruşturması kapsamında daha önce mahkemece serbest bırakılmasının ardından soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet savcılarının itirazı üzerine 10 Mart 2010 tarihinde tutuklanmalarına karar verilen Yüzbaşı Erdinç Atik ile astsubaylar Mustafa Kelleci ve Abdil Akça'nın avukatlarının yaptıkları itirazı kabul ederek, 3 kişinin daha tahliyesine karar verdi. 


İstanbul 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti de tutukluluğa yapılan itirazları inceleyerek 31 Mart 2010 tarihinde eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü, emekli Koramiral Metin Yavuz Yalçın, emekli Tümamiral Ali Deniz Kutluk, Tümamiral Ramazan Cem Gürdeniz, Tuğamiral Aziz üakmak, Kurmay Albay Hüseyin üzçoban, Jandarma Kurmay Yarbay Yusuf Kelleli, albaylar Hasan Basri Aslan ile Taylan üakır'ın tahliyelerini kararlaştırdı. 


*1 NİSANDA TAHLİYE, 5 NİSANDA YAKALAMA EMRİ*
Soruşturma kapsamında tutuklu bulunan kişilerin avukatlarının yaptığı tutukluluğun kaldırılması yönündeki talepleri inceleyen İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üye hakimi Oktay Kuban, 1 Nisan 2010 tarihinde, emekli *Orgeneral üetin Doğan, Tümgeneraller Bekir Memiş ve İhsan Balabanlı, Tümamiral Semih üetin, Albaylar Mustafa ünsel, Abdullah Zafer Arısoy, Recep Yıldız ve Yüksel Gürcan, Yarbaylar Hanifi Yıldırım, Ali Rıza Sözen ve Levent üehreli, Astsubay Musa Fariz, emekli Tümgeneral İzzet Ocak, emekli Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeri, emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan, emekli Albaylar ümit üzcan, Suat Aytın, Kubilay Aktaş ve Bülent Tunçay'ın* tahliyesini kararlaştırdı. 


İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üye hakimi Oktay Kuban tarafından sorgulandıktan sonra serbest bırakılan *Korgeneral Yurdaer Olcan ve Tümgeneral Abdullah Dalay'a ilişkin soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet savcılarınca yapılan itirazı değerlendiren İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti, 4 Nisan 2010 tarihinde Olcan ve Dalay hakkında yakalama emri çıkardı*. 


İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti, 5 Nisan 2010 tarihinde de hakim Kuban'ın kararıyla tahliye edilen 11'i muvazzaf, 8'i emekli asker toplam 19 şüpheli hakkında yakalama emri çıkarılmasına karar verdi. Mahkeme heyeti kararında, *''Mevcut somut olgularla çelişen ve soyut gerekçeye dayalı kararlar olduğu''* görüşüne yer verdi. Bu kararlar üzerine üzerine 21 kişinin aranmasına başlandı. 


Süren soruşturmada, 6-7 Nisan 2010 tarihlerinde eski MGK Genel Sekreteri emekli Orgeneral şükrü Sarıışık'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 7 yeni tutuklama olurken, daha önce tutuklananlara ilişkin yapılan itirazlar üzerine yeni tahliyeler yaşandı. 


*ORGENERAL üETİN DOğAN 2. KEZ CEZAEVİNDE*
Süreçte, haklarında yakalama emri çıkartılan kişilerden bazıları teslim olurken, bazıları da güvenlik güçleri tarafından yakalandı. Gülhane Askeri Tıp Akademisi (GATA) Haydarpaşa Eğitim ve Araştırma Hastanesi'ndeki tedavisini ardından teslim olan üetin Doğan, 23 Nisan 2010 tarihinde hakkındaki karar yüzüne karşı okunduktan sonra yeniden cezaevine gönderildi. 


Korgeneral Yurdaer Olcan'ın da 17 Mayıs 2010 tarihinde tutuklanmasıyla 21 kişinin tümü hakkındaki yakalama emirleri uygulanmış oldu. 


*Tutuklanan kişilerin yaptıkları tahliye taleplerini değerlendiren İstanbul 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üye hakimi Yılmaz Alp, 18 Haziran 2010 tarihinde Tümamiral Ali Semih üetin, Korgeneral Yurdaer Olcan, Tümgeneraller İhsan Balabanlı, Bekir Memiş ve Abdullah Dalay, eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, emekli Tümgeneral Nuri Ali Karababa, emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan, emekli Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeri, Albaylar Hanifi Yıldırım, Yüksel Gürcan, Mustafa ünsel ve Bülent Tunçay ile Yarbay Ali Rıza Sözen'in tahliyelerine karar verdi.* 


Hakim Alp tarafından verilen kararın gerekçesinde, *''Eylemin aşaması dikkate alındığında şüpheliler lehine suç vasfının değişme olasılığı da mevcuttur. Mevcut deliller doğrultusunda şüphelilerin katıldıkları ya da görevlendirildikleri Balyoz seminer planında, yapılması planlanan eylemlerin icra hareketlerinin gerçekleştirildiğine ilişkin somut olgular bulunmamaktadır''* denildi. 


Hakim Yılmaz Alp, 22 Haziran 2010 tarihinde de emekli Orgeneral şükrü Sarıışık ile Mümtaz Can, Behzat Balta, Tuncay üakan, Mehmet Kaya Varol, Emin Küçükkılıç, Halil Kalkanlı, İzzet Ocak, Recep Yıldız, Murat üzçelik, Suat Aytın ve Ali İhsan üuhadaroğlu'nun tahliyelerini kararlaştırdı. 


Albay Cengiz Köylü'nün avukatının talebi üzerine tutukluluk halini değerlendiren İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin 9 Temmuz 2010 tarihinde oy çokluğuyla Köylü'nün tahliyesine karar vermesiyle soruşturma kapsamında tutuklu kalmadı. 


Bu arada, 6 Temmuz 2010 tarihinde tamamlanan soruşturmada 196 sanık hakkında hazırlanan iddianame, Ulusal Yargı Ağı Projesi (UYAP) üzerinden İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine gönderildi. 


*102 Kİşİ HAKKINDA YAKALAMA EMRİ*
İddianame üzerindeki incelemelerini 19 Temmuz 2010 tarihinde tamamlayarak iddianamenin kabulüne karar veren İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, tensip incelemesi sonucunda 23 Temmuz 2010 tarihinde 102 sanık hakkında yakalama emri çıkarttı. 


Mahkemenin davaya ilişkin hazırladığı tensip tutanağında, dosyadaki delil durumu, sanıkların üzerlerine atılı suçun vasıf ve mahiyeti, kuvvetli suç şüphesinin varlığını gösteren olguların bulunması ve suçlamanın CMK'nın 100. maddesinde belirtilen katalog suçlardan olması nedeniyle adli kontrol hükümlerinin yetersiz kalacağı belirtildi. 


*Genelkurmay Muhabere ve Elektronik Bilgi Sistemleri (MEBS) Başkanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç, Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu, Tuğamiral Mehmet Fatih Ilgar, Korgeneral Yurdaer Olcan, Tümgeneraller Abdullah Dalay, İhsan Balabanlı, Ali Semih üetin, eski Milli Güvenlik Kurulu Genel Sekreteri emekli Orgeneral şükrü Sarıışık, eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun, eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütcü, emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan ve Albay Dursun üiçek ile Tümgeneraller Halil Helvacıoğlu, Gürbüz Kaya ve Tuğamiral Abdullah Gavremoğlu'nun da aralarında bulunduğu 102 kişinin aranmasına başlandı*. 


Bunun üzerine 25 Temmuz 2010 tarihinde hakkındaki yakalama emri nedeniyle Bodrum Havalimanı'nda gözaltına alınan emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, İstanbul'a geldiğinde kalp krizi geçirme riski nedeniyle Dr. Siyami Ersek Göğüs Kalp ve Damar Cerrahisi Eğitim ve Araştırma Hastanesinde tedavi altına alındı. 


*ALBAY şENTüRK'üN CEZAEVİNE GİRİş-üIKIşI*
Aranan kişilerden emekli Kurmay Albay Ahmet şentürk, 30 Temmuz 2010 tarihinde Afyonkarahisar'da bulunduğu orduevinden para çekmek için dışarı çıktığında polis ekiplerince gözaltına alındı. şentürk, hakkındaki yakalama emri yüzüne karşı okunduktan sonra cezaevine konuldu. 


İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, 6 Ağustos 2010 tarihinde, haklarında yakalama emri çıkartılan sanıkların avukatlarının itirazlarının inceleyerek, 101 sanık açısından yakalama kararlarının kaldırılmasına oy çokluğuyla karar verdi. 


Mahkeme, hakkında tutuklama kararı alınan sanık Ahmet şentürk'e ilişkin yakalama emrinin konusuz kaldığı belirtilerek, yakalama emrine dair karar verilmesine yer olmadığına hükmetti. 


Kurmay Albay Ahmet şentürk'ün de bu karardan bir süre sonra tutukluluğuna yaptığı itirazın İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından 22 Haziran 2010 tarihinde kabul edilmesi üzerine davada tutuklu sanık kalmadı.

(A.A)

GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*Dursun üiçek'e şok!*


*Askeri Yargıtay Başsavcılığı, ‘Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, sivil mahkemede yargılansın’ dedi.*

18:40 | 11 Aralık 2010

Selahattin GüNDAY İSTANBUL DHA

Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi 20 Temmuz 2010 tarihinde "İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı" diye adlandırılan belgeyle ilgili olarak Deniz Piyade Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek hakkında açılan davayı, aynı suçtan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde daha önce açılmış bir dava olduğu ve bir kişinin aynı eylemden dolayı iki ayrı mahkemede yargılanamayacağı gerekçesiyle reddetmişti.

*-ASKERİ YARGITAY BAşSAVCISI GüRüşüNü BİLDİRDİ-* 
üiçek’in avukatları bu karar üzerine askeri mahkemenin kararının hukuka aykırı olduğunu belirtti ve bozulmasını istedi. Askeri mahkemede yargılanmak isteyen üiçek’in itirazına Askeri Yargıtay önümüzdeki günlerde karar verecek. Askeri Yargıtay Başsavcısı Hakim K. Albay Ozan Odabaş itiraza ilişkin görüşlerini Askeri Yargıtay’a bildirdi.

*-‘SİVİL MAHKEMEDE GüRüLMELİ’ DEDİ-* 
Askeri Yargıtay Başsavcısı Odabaş, 30 Kasım 2010 tarihli mütalaasında ‘Dursun üiçek sivil mahkemede yargılanmalıdır’ dedi. Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi’nin kararının doğru olduğunu belirten Odabaş, gerekçe olarak" üiçek hakkında daha önce aynı suçtan dolayı İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde daha önce açılmış bir dava olduğunu ve bir kişinin aynı eylemden dolayı iki ayrı mahkemede yargılanamayacağını’ gösterdi.

*-ASKERİ MAHKEME DE DAVAYI REDDETMİşTİ*-
Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi de, "İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı" diye adlandırılan belgeyle ilgili olarak Deniz Piyade Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek hakkında açılan davayı, aynı suçtan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde daha önce açılmış bir dava olduğu ve bir kişinin aynı eylemden dolayı iki ayrı mahkemede yargılanamayacağı gerekçesiyle reddetti.


*MİLLİYET*

----------


## bozok

*MİT ortaya çıkardı*

**

*Danıştay saldırısının bir numaralı ismi Arslan’ın şok Bulgaristan bağlantısı...*

Danıştay saldırısının bir numaralı ismi Alparslan Arslan’nın Silivri’de yargılandığı davanın önceki günkü duruşmasına şok bir MİT raporu ulaştı. Mahkemenin talebi üzerine MİT tarafından hazırlanan raporda Arslan’ın saldırıdan önce Bulgaristan’da bir albayı ziyaret ettiği yönünde duyumlar alındığı iddiasına yer verildi. Raporda “Temmuz 2007 itibariyle ‘Danıştay eylemini Bulgaristan’da bulunan bir albayın ziyaretinin akabinde gerçekleştirdiği’ yönünde duyumlar alındığı (bahse konu hususlar 24.07.2007 tarih ve 35 sayılı notla başbakanlık ve İçişleri Bakanlığı’na intikal ettirilmiştir” ifadeleri yer aldı. Raporda, Albay’ın Alparslan Arslan’ı ziyaret ettiği ve akabinde Danıştay saldırısının gerçekleştirdiğinin altı çizildi. 



Ancak raporda Arslan’ın görüştüğü albayın görevli bir asker mi, askeri ateşe mi oyduğu belirtilmedi. Bu nedenle acaba saldırının arkasında Bulgar gizli servisi mi var sorusu gündeme geldi. Arslan, Ankara’da yargılandığı dönemde Bulgaristan’da akrabaları olduğunu ve onları ziyaret için bu ülkeye gittiğini söylemişti. MİT raporunda Arslan’ın İsrail gizli servisi MOSSAD tarafından Bulgaristan’da eğitildiği iddiaları da yer alıyor. İddiaların kaynağı olarak da Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Doğu Perinçek gösterildi.


10.12.2010 22:13 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Islak imza davasını sil baştan değiştirecek iddia!*



*Savaş AKIN / VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 

Donanma Komutanlığı İstihbarat şubesi’nde ele geçirilen 10 çuval belgenin incelenmesi işlemleri İstanbul Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şubesi’nde sürüyor. Polis şu ana kadar yaptığı incelemelerde şener Eruygur’un Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı döneminde kurduğu Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu (CüG) ile ilgili çarpıcı bilgilere ulaştı.

CüG’nin darbeye zemin oluşturmak için her ay yürüttüğü faaliyetleri, “devre raporları” adı altında dönemin Jandarma Genel Komutanı şener Eruygur’a sunduğu iddia edildi. İddiaya göre ele geçirilen CD’lerin birinde “devre raporları” ismi taşıyan bir dosya bulunduğu, bu dosyanın içinde ise “eylemler” başlığı altında “görsel”, “yazılı”, “internet”, “akademik”, “afiş” ve “mektup” alt başlıkları bulundu. Bu dosyalarda “faaliyetlerin darbeye zemin oluşturmak için yapıldığı, ülkede irtica tehlikesi olduğunu belirten afişler hazırlanması” yönünde direktifler yer aldığı öne sürüldü. 

En çarpıcı bölümün ise “mektuplar” başlığı taşıdığı öne sürüldü. Polisin ele geçirdiği dökümanlar arasında üniversite rektörleri ile emekli komutanlara yazılan mektuplar bulundu. Bu mektuplarda rektörlere ve komutanlara yönelik olarak “Televizyon programlarına sık sık çıkın. Burada irtica tehdidine değinin, ülke elden gidiyor” imajı oluşturun” ifadesinin yer aldığı iddia edildi. Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu ile ilgili iddialar şener Eruygur’un da sanıkları arasında bulunduğu Ergenekon’un ikinci iddianamesinde geçiyordu.


10.12.2010 22:09 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*MİT MüSTEşARLIğI'NDAN MAHKEMEYE: O İDDİA MEHMET EYMüR'E AİT BİZE DEğİL* 



Danıştay Saldırısı'nın Ergenekon'a bağlanmasında Mehmet Eymür'ün rolü belgelendi. MİT, "Danıştay Saldırısı Ergenekon tarafından yapıldı" iddiasının Eymür'e ait olduğunu açıkladı. Aydınlık dergisi, bu gerçeği 21 Aralık 2008'de "Danıştay-Ergenekon ihbarlarını Mehmet Eymür yaptı" başlıklı haberiyle ortaya çıkarmıştı.

Danıştay Saldırısı'nın, Ergenekon davasına Eski MİT Kontrterör Dairesi Başkanı Mehmet Eymür'ün ifadeleriyle katıldığı belgelendi.

MİT Müsteşarlığı, Ergenekon davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderdiği 3 Kasım 2010 tarihli yazıda, Mehmet Eymür'e dikkat çekti.

MİT Müsteşarlığı'nın yazısında, Eymür'ün saldırının ardından teşkilattan görüşme talep ettiği belirtildi. Görüşme, 30 Haziran 2006'da yapıldı ve Mehmet Eymür, "Danıştay saldırısı Ergenekon'un işi" iddiasını MİT'e iletti. Ancak MİT Müsteşarlığı'nın yazısında, bu bilginin Eymür'ün iddiası olduğu kaydediliyor.

"M. Eymür tarafından Müsteşarlığımıza intikal ettirilen hususların anılan dönemde de incelenmesi sonucunda; M. Eymür'ün şahıs/olay/kurum ve kuruluşlarla ilgili iddialarının tamamen kendi kişisel bilgilerine yönelik olduğu belirlenmiş olup, Teşkilatımızda da bahse konu iddiaları teyit edebilecek bilgilere rastlanmamıştır."

Bu konuyu ilk kez Aydınlık dergisi, 21 Aralık 2008 tarihli sayısında gündeme getirdi. "Danıştay-Ergenekon ihbarlarını Mehmet Eymür yaptı" başlıklı haberde, Danıştay-Ergenekon ilişkisini kuran ihbar mektubunun Eymür'ün bilgisayarından çıktığı yazılmıştı. Haberde, ihbar mektubundaki Veli Küçük bilgi notu ile Mehmet Eymür'ün Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz'e verdiği ifadenin birebir örtüştüğüne dikkat çekilmişti.

Aydınlık'ın haberinde Danıştay davasıyla ilgili bilgi notunun, Mehmet Eymür'e yakınlığıyla bilinen gazeteci Ecevit Kılıç'ın 6-12 Haziran 2006 tarihli Yeni Aktüel dergisindeki haberiyle de birebir örtüştüğüne dikkat çekiliyordu.

Eski MİT'çi Mehmet Eymür'ün Danıştay saldırısını Ergenekon davasına dahil etme girişiminin, Ergenekon savcısı Zekeriya üz'ün bu konudaki çalışmaları daha başlamadan olması dikkat çekti.


*ULUSAL KANAL* / Cumartesi, 11 Aralık 2010 10:2

----------


## bozok

*'Islak imza' terfi etti!*



Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı'nda ele geçirilen belgelere göre Albay üiçek'e 'İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'nı hazırlama emrini veren komutanın, Tuğamiral Alaettin Sevim olduğu iddia edildi. Gizli bölmeden çıkan talimatnamedeki ıslak imza inceleniyor

Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in 'el ürünü' olduğu belirlenen 'İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'nı hazırlama emrini bugünkü Ege Deniz Bölge Komutanı Alaettin Sevim'in verdiği iddia edildi. 

*KOMİSYON KURMUşLAR*

Asker ve bürokratlara şantaj yaptıkları, devletin güvenliğine ilişkin belgeleri yabancı istihbarat birimlerine verdikleri iddia edilen çeteye yönelik soruşturmayı yürüten üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Fikret Seçen gözetiminde geçen hafta Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı'nda arama yapılmış, 
9 çuval dolusu belgeye el konulmuştu. şok detayların yer aldığı belgelerden biri de altında Albay üiçek'in ıslak imzası bulunan 'İrtica İle Mücadele Eylem Planı'nın talimatnamesi. İddiaya göre belgede şu an Ege Deniz Bölge Komutanı olan Tuğamiral Alaettin Sevim'in ıslak imzası var. Donanmadaki gizli bölmede ele geçirilen belgeye göre, 'İrtica İle Mücadele Eylem Planı'nın hazırlanması emrini veren talimatname için Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı'nda, aralarında Ergenekon tutuklusu üiçek'in de bulunduğu 3-4 kişilik bir komisyon kurulmuş.

*TERFİ ETTİ* 

Komisyon, AK Parti ve Fethullah Gülen cemaatine yönelik planları, senaryoları tartışmış. Ancak plan basında yer alınca Tuğamiral Sevim'in görev yeri değiştirilmiş. Deniz Kuvvetleri bünyesinde Daire Başkanı olarak görev yapan Sevim, üanakkale Boğaz ve Garnizon Komutanlığı görevine atanmış. Tuğamiral Sevim son kararnameyle ise Ege Deniz Bölge Komutanlığı'na getirilmiş.

*'Oraj'dan Asparuk'a cezaevi planı çıktı*

Donanmadakİ gizli bölmelerde bulunan belgeler arasında 'Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planları'nın içerisinde yer alan 'Oraj' planıyla ilgili önemli detaylar da yer aldı. İddiaya göre, darbeye destek vermeyeceği düşünülen dönemin Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Cumhur Asparuk'un cezaevine konulması planlanmış.

*YAKALAYACAK ATEşE BİLE BELİRLENMİş*

Asparuk'un nasıl yakalanacağına ilişkin alternatiflerin de yer aldığı belgeye göre, Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı'nın yurtdışında olma ihtimali bile düşünülmüş. Asparuk'u zor duruma sokmak için devreye sokulan planlar, belgelerde şöyle yer alıyor: 'Yunan adaları üzerinde uçuşları sıklaştıralım. Bunu Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı'ndan habersiz olarak yapalım. Farkına varırsa, Harp Oyunları kapsamında olduğunu anlatalım.'

*'Heron' iddialarında adı geçmişti*

CUMHURBAşKANI Abdullah Gül'ün 2008'de ABD'ye yaptığı ilk ziyarette Genelkurmay İstihbarat Daire Başkanı olarak yer alan Alaettin Sevim'in adı, 'Heron' skandaında da geçmişti. İddiaya göre, MİT, 10 Ekim 2007'de PKK'lıları 'kendi adamları' olarak niteleyen bir subayın, bir yarbayı arayarak çok PKK'lı vurulduğu için 'Heronların ya koordinatlarının değiştirilmesini ya da düşürülmesini' istediğini kayda geçirdi. MİT, skandal konuşmayı dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı olan eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ'a gönderdi. O da askeri savcılara soruşturma talimatı verdi. Açılan soruşturma kapmasında, telefon numaraları üzerinden şüphelilerin ses kayıt analizleri yapıldı. Konuşmanın Hava Pilot üsteğmen Fırat ü. ile Hava Pilot Yarbay Selami Selçuk ü. arasında geçtiği tespit edildi. üsteğmen Fırat ü.'nin, yarbayı aramadan hemen önce Tuğamiral Alaettin Sevim tarafından arandığı iddia edilmişti.

*İki ayrı şube inceliyor*

9 çuval içerisindeki yüzlerce belgeyi incelemek için İstanbul Terör ve Organize şube Müdürlükleri'nde görevli polislerden oluşan bir ekip kuruldu. Uzman polisler, tüm belgeleri ve CD'leri inceliyor. Talimatnamedeki ıslak imza da araştırılıyor. Gelişmeler, soruşturmayı yürüten Savcı Fikret Seçen'e bildiriliyor. Savcı Seçen'in ele geçirilen belgelerden birkaç iddianame hazırlayacağı öne sürülüyor. (AKşAM)


13.12.2010 09:29 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*2 isim verdi* 



*Eski Emniyet Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Emin Arslan, Dink suikastiyle ilgili savcıya iki isim verdi* 

*Cem TURSUN/İSTANBUL,(DHA)* 

HRANT Dink soruşturması kapsamında tanık sıfatıyla ifade veren eski Emniyet Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Emin Arslan, "Ankara’da Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nde görevli Polis Başmüfettişi Levent Yarımel ve cinayet sırasında Trabzon Emniyet Müdürü olan Reşat Altay’ın bilgilerine başvurulması halinde bu olaya ışık tutacak bilgiler elde edileceğine inanıyorum" dedi. 

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Selim Berna Altay’ın yürüttüğü soruşturma kapsamında 10 Aralık’ta tanık sıfatıyla ifade veren Arslan, "Hrant Dink cinayeti işlendikten sonra Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü bünyesinde alışık olunmayan bir hareketlilik vardı. Nedeni kısa süre içinde anlaşılmıştı. İlk yayılan bilgilere göre cinayette azmettirici olarak adı geçen Erhan Tuncel’in emniyet istihbaratta yardımcı istihbarat elemanı olarak görevli olduğu ve o andaki İstihbarat Daire Başkanı Ramazan Akyürek’in Trabzon Emniyet Müdürü olduğu zaman göreve başlamasıydı" dedi. İçinde yardımcı istihbarat elemanının görevli olduğu bir organizasyonun bilgi akışına rağmen cinayet işleyebildiği durumlara emniyette az rastlandığını belirten Arslan, "Böyle durumlarda bu elemanın çalışmalarını yürüten ve koordine eden makamların duyarsızlığı veya ihmali söz konusu olabildiği için teşkilatta bu yönde pek çok yorumlar yapılıyordu" diye konuştu. 

*İSTANBUL İLİ YETKİLİ VE SORUMLULARI GüREVİNİ YAPMAMIşTI"*

Kendisinin de bu konuda sorulara muhatap olduğunu ifade eden Arslan’ın, "Göründüğü kadarıyla ilk günlerde, gazetelerde yazılanlardan ve polis içinde yapılan yorumlardan Hrant Dink gibi hedef olan bir kişiyi koruma altına almamakla İstanbul ili yetkili ve sorumluları görevini yapmamıştı" ifadeleri dikkat çekti. 

*TEşKİLAT İüİNDE DOğRUCU DAVUT OLARAK TANINIRIM*

“Hrant Dink cinayetinin planlanmasından gerçekleştirilmesine kadar olan süreçte gereğinin yapılmadığı veya yapılamadığı açıktı" diyen Arslan, ifadesine şöyle devam etti: 

"Bu olayın emniyet içinde soruşturulduğu ve sorumluların tespit edilmeye çalışıldığı tahkikat sürecinde, asıl sorumluların suçu başkalarına atmak için medyayı ve üst makamları manipüle ettiklerini görüyordum. Bu durumu da üst makamların yaptığı mutat toplantılarda eleştiriyordum. Teşkilat içinde doğrucu Davut olarak tanınırım. Asıl sorumlu olan İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı C şube müdürlüğünün 17 şubat 2006 tarihinde Trabzon Emniyet Müdürlüğü tarafından Erhan Tuncel ile yapılan görüşmeye ait F-3 ve F-4 raporları gönderilmiştir. Hrant Dink’in öldürüleceği bilgisi sadece C şubesine gelmiştir. Bu nedenle Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu bu olayı araştırması sonrası hazırladığı raporda dönemin C şube Müdürü ve İstihbarat Daire Başkanı hakkında görevi ihmal suçlamasında bulunmuştur. Burada çok önemli bir hususta 17 şubat’ta İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’ne yazılan yazıda, eylem yapacak grubun içinde yardımcı istihbarat elemanı olduğunun belirtilmesine rağmen sonradan istihbarat elemanının görevine son verilmesidir. Cinayetle ilgili sorumluların araştırıldığı dönemde Trabzon İstihbarat şubesi'nde operasyonlara ait çalışmaların ve LOG kayıtların tutulduğu ’server’ların Ankara’ya İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı’na getirildiği iddiası dahi bu konulardaki gelişmeleri izleyen teşkilat mensupları arasında hayretle karşılanmıştır."

*İSMİMİN GEüMESİNDE BAZI EMNİYET GüREVLİLERİ SORUMLU*

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında hazırlanan 2. iddianamenin 1475. sayfasında isminin kasıtlı olarak geçirildiğini öne süren Arslan, isminin iddianamede geçmesinin sorumlularının emniyet içindeki bazı görevliler olduğunu söyledi. İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı’nın C şubesinin koordine ve görev alanına giren faaliyetlerde anlaşılmayan gelişmelerin olduğuna söyleyen Arslan, "Trabzon’da Rahip Santoro" cinayeti, Malatya’da yayın evindeki katliam, Dink cinayeti, istihbaratın çalışma prensibini ve görev bölümünü bilenler, C şubesinin faaliyet sahasında rastlanılmayan tarzda bir hareketlilik olduğunu gördü. Bazı kişiler bundan müthiş rahatsız oldu. Ancak bir dönem Dink cinayetinin emniyet ayağındaki soruşturmasında görev alan ve İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı'ndaki LOG kayıtlarının silinmesi hususlarında bilgisi olduğuna inandığım, Ankara’da Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nde görevli Polis Başmüfettişi Levent Yarımel ve cinayet sırasında Trabzon Emniyet Müdürü olan Reşat Altay’ın bilgilerine başvurulması halinde, bu olaya ışık tutacak bilgiler elde edileceğine inanıyorum" ifadesini kullandı.


13.12.2010 23:09 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon onları kullandı* 

**

*Peş peşe açılan Ergenekon davalarının sonuncusu üYDD ve üEV’e yönelik oldu* 

Peş peşe açılan Ergenekon davalarının sonuncusu üYDD ve üEV’e yönelik oldu. Her iki sivil toplum örgütünün Ergenekon tarafından kullanıldığı ileri sürülen iddianamede yasadışı örgüt üyelerine burs verildiği ileri sürüldü.

İstanbul Cumhuriyet savcıları Ercan şafak, Mehmet Murat Yönder ve Zekeriya üz tarafından hazırlanan iddianamede Gülseven Yaşer ve Fatma Nur Gerçel hakkında “Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütüne üye olmak”, “hukuka aykırı olarak kişisel verileri kaydetmek ” iddiasıyla 8 yıldan 18 yıla kadar hapis cezası istendi. Aydın Ortabaş, ümer Sadun Okyaltırık, Hamdi Gökhan Ecevit, Halime Filiz Meriçli ve Ayşe Yüksel hakkında “Ergenekon Silahlı Terör ürgütüne üye Olma ” iddiasıyla 7,5 yıldan 15 yıla kadar hapis cezası talep edildi. Mustafa Namık Kemal Boya hakkında, “Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütüne üye olmak”, “Devletin güvenliğine ilişkin gizli belgeleri temin etme”, “üzel hayatın gizliliğini ihlal etmek” iddiasıyla 25 yıla kadar hapsi istendi. 

*Baykal’a istifa çağrısı*

İddianamede, üağdaş Eğitim Vakfı genel merkezinde yapılan aramada ele geçirilen bir hard disk içerisinde üEV Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Tülin Mertcan tarafından CHP eski Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal’a yazılmış mektuba da yer verildi. Mektupta “İki ileri, bir geri adım taktiği ile Türkiye’de şeriat yönetimi kurmaya kararlı oldukları açık hale gelen güçlerle kol kola bahar havası görüntülerinin yayımına katkı sağlama, Emine Hanım’ın ilginç kıyafeti ve tavrıyla devletimizi temsil etmesinden duyduğu üzüntüyü dile getiren sayın milletvekilini azarlayarak halkın açılma kanısına kapılma v.b. gariplikler CHP liderine ve CHP’ye yakışmamaktadır. Halkımızın gerçek özlem ve gereksinimlerini algılamakta zorlanan liderler hiç olmazsa istifa etmek suretiyle yerlerini boşaltmak basiretini gösterebilmelidirler. CHP ’ye bu yolla olsun hizmet etmeniz beklentisi içinde saygılar sunuyoruz ” ifadeleri yer aldı. 

*Valilik şansım yok edildi*

Başbakan Erdoğan’ın geçtiğimiz hafta yaptığı konuşmasında “1 milyar doları var diyen şuan Ergenekon’dan cezaevinde” sözleri ile işaret ettiği Tuncay üzkan’ın adı da sık sık iddianamede geçti. üzkan’ın haberlerinde kullandığı resmi raporların mimarı Mülkiye Başmüfettişi Candan Eren’in de raporun ardından zor günler geçirdiği ortaya çıktı. Eren’in 2003’te Gülseven Yaşer’e gönderdiği bir mektup da iddianameye konuldu. Yazısında araştırmanın ardından hakkında soruşturma açıldığını belirterek bunlara karşı davalar açtığını anlatan Eren, “şahsıma yöneltilen husumet bununla kalmamış aynı gerekçelerle valilik şansımıda ortadan kaldırıan bir disiplin cezası verilmiş, şahsıma verilen “1/30 Oranında Maaş Kesimi Cezası” na ilişkin işleme karşı da Ankara 11. İdare Mahkemesine tarafımdan iptal davası açılmıştır. İçişleri Bakanlığı ve AKP hükümeti tarafından, kendileri hakkında soruşturma yapan şahsıma gereken ders verilmiş ve istikbalimi olumsuz yönde etkileyecek bir süreç başlatılmış, belki de Mülkiye Müfettişliğinden uzaklaştırmama zemin teşkil edecek bir durum ortaya çıkarılmış olacaktır. Bunun yanı sıra şahsım aleyhine oluşturulacak olan bu durum, aynı zamanda İçişleri Bakanlığındaki Atatürkçü, Milliyetçi ve vatanperver bürokratları sindirmek için de kullanılacaktır” 

*ürgüt üyelerine burs*

İddianamede üEV yöneticilerinin Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı ile birlikte yürüttüğü “Deniz Yıldızı” projesinde örgüt üyesi mensubu gençleri belirleyerek bu gençlere burs verilmesini sağladığı da iddia edildi. 

İddianamede, “üğrenci bursları (gizli)” başlıklı E mailde, “üağdaş Eğitim Vakfı ve Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı tarafından verilen öğrenci bursları (Gizli) takdim planı” isimli bir belge yakalandığı anlatıldı. Planda, “PKK terör örgütü mensubu yakınlarına verilen burslar, Hizbullah terör örgütü mensubu yakınlarına verilen burslar, aşırı sol terör örgütü mensubu yakınlarına verilen burslar ve organize suç örgütü mensubu yakınlarına verilen burslar” gibi konu başlıkları yer alıyor. 

*Sana yazlık vereyim*

İddianamede Tuncay üzkan’ın iş yerinde yapılan aramada el koyulan “Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği” dosyasına da yer verildi. Dosyanın 63’üncü sayfasında yer alan ve iddianamenin 1 numaralı sanığı Gülseven Yaşer tarafından Hayri Canöz isimli bir kişiye yazıldığı öne sürülen mailde Ankara’da devam eden bir dava ile ilgili tanıklık yapılması isteniyor. Mailde, “Ankara da Necip, Hüseyin, Ergün ve Zübeyir Kandıra ile bir araya gelerek bir durum değerlendirmesi yaptık. Ortak görüş ikimizin en kısa zamanda Nuh Mete’ye giderek görüntü ve seslerin montaj olduğu böyle bir konuşmanın geçmediğini söylememiz gerekiyor. Yoksa çok kötü olacak. Benden bu fedakarlığı esirgeme lütfen. Cumhuriyeti, Atatürk’ü seviyorsan lütfen Nuh beye gidip ifade verelim, konuştuklarımızı inkar edelim. Bak eğer bu fedakarlığı yaparsan Bodrum’daki yazlığımı hemen sana vermeye hazırım. telefon açma dinleniyor. Acele email çek” ifadeleri yer alıyor. 

*İsmail onlara çalışıyor*

İddianamede, aramalarda ele geçirilen bir hard disk içerisinde bulunan ve üEV Başkanı Gülseven Yaşer tarafından avukat Hüseyin Buzoğlu’na yazıldığı öne sürülen bir mektuba da yer verildi. Yaşer mektupta, “Bugün aldığım bir haberle bir kez daha sarsıldım. üok emin bir yerden gelen haber önemli. Vakıfta çalışan İsmail’i tanıyorsun sanırım. Vakfın kuruluşundan beri çalışıyor. Ne yazık ki diğer taraf ile bağlantısı var. Ve her gün oraya gelişmeleri raporla sunuyormuş. Evin ve vakfın telefonlarını onun üzerine yaptık ki kimse numaraları öğrenmesin. Yani bütün bilgiler elinde. Hafta sonları da yalnız vakfın temizliğini yapıyor. Bütün belgeleri inceleyebilir” sözleri yer aldı. 

*Bilmem ne karargah evleri*

İddianamede yer alan bazı telefon konuşmalarında da üEV yöneticilerinin kurmak istedikleri Cumhuriyet Evleri konusunda yaşadıkları ikilemlere yer veriliyor. 2008’de avukat Hüseyin Buzoğlu ve üEV Başkanı Gülseven Yaşer arasında yapılan bir telefon görüşmesinde, yeni kurulacak everle ilgili işlemlerin Türkiye Gençlik Birliği üzerinden yapılması kararlaştırılıyor. Buzoğlu telefonda kurulacak evlerin vakıfla bir alakası olmaması gerektiğini ve ileride sorun yaşanabileceğini belirtirken, Yaşer, “Bizim onlar bunlar bizim Cumhuriyet evleri diyoruz evlere. Hadi ondan vazgeçtik başka bişey yani bunu bi disiplinli sistematik bi hale getirmek lazım. üünkü şimdi bir de bayağı katkı yapmaya başladı veliler 5,6,10 olacak yani giderek” şeklinde cevap veriyor. Bunun üzerine Buzoğlu, “Ama bakın Gülseven hanım tekrar söylüyorum, siz adına Cumhuriyet evleri dediğiniz evleri iki gün sonra şu anda hiç olmayan bilmem ne karargah evleri diye iddianameye koyuyorlar” diye karşı çıkıyor. 


13.12.2010 21:28 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz davasının hakimi değişti*



*Balyoz davasına bakan 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Zafer Başkurt Gebze'ye atandı.*

Aralarında emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek ve emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına’nın da bulunduğu 196 subay, perşembe günü Silivri’de hakim karşısına çıkacak ancak bu önemli dava öncesinde kritik bir gelişme yaşandı... Balyoz davasının başkanı değişti.

İstanbul Ağır Ceza Mahkemeleri'nde son anda yapılan değişiklikle Balyoz davasının görüleceği 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi ile bir çok önemli davanın devam ettiği 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemelerinin başkanları bu görevden alındılar.

10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanlığı'na aynı mahkemenin üyesi hakim ümer Diken, 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin başkanlığına aynı mahkemenin üyelerinden Rüstem Eryılmaz atandı.

*Emekli Org. üetin Doğan'ın avukatı: İnanamıyorum*

Perşembe günü başlayacak olan Balyoz Davası'nda emekli Org. üetin Doğan'ın da avukatlığını yapan Celal ülgen, mahkeme başkanı değişikliği için 'İnanamıyorum' dedi. ülgen, davanın 183 klasörünün bulunduğunu ve bunun yaklaşık 100 bin sayfa anlamına geldiğini belirtti ve şunları söyledi: Mahkeme Başkanı yaklaşık 4 aydır çalıştı, hazırlandı ve dava ile ilgili bir görüşü oldu. Dava Perşembe günü başlayacak. Mahkemenin yeni başkanının tüm dosyaya hakim olması zaman alacak. Hukuk devletinde böyle bir değişiklik olmaması gerekirdi.

*Haberal'ın dava açmadığı tek hakim*
Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, tahliye etmedikleri gerekçesiyle davanın hakimlerine dava açmış ve tazminat kazanmıştı. Daha sonra Haberal'ın dava açmadığı tek hakimin Başkurt olduğu ortaya çıkmıştı. (Saygı üztürk-Hürriyet)


14.12.2010 13:27 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz başlıyor…* 


üoğunluğunu general, amiral ve albayların oluşturduğu 196 sanıklı Balyoz davası yarın başlıyor.

Balyoz planı ile ilgili tüm suçlayıcı belgeler 11 no’lu CD içinde toplanıyor…

Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı, Oraj ve Suga Harekat Planları, üarşaf ve Sakal eylem planları, kontrole alınacak hastaneler, ilaç depoları, kapatılacak dernekler, tutuklanacak gazeteciler vs…

Bu CD’nin düzmece olduğu, iddia edildiği gibi 2003 yılında değil en erken 2009 yılında düzenlendiğine ilişkin savları yazmıştık.

Mesela… CD 11’e göre darbe sırasında kontrol altına alınacak ilaç firmalarından biri “Yeni Recordati İlaç”tır… 2003 yılında bu isimde bir firma yok; “Yeni İlaç” diye bir firma var ve bu firma Ekim 2008’de İtalyan Recordati firması tarafından satın alınarak adı 2009’daki genel kurulda “Yeni Recodati İlaç” olarak değiştiriliyor.

Planda adı geçen Medical Park Sultangazi adlı hastane bu adı 2008’de, dernekler arasında adı geçen “Liberal Avrupa Derneği” bu adı 2006 yılında almış.

üetin Doğan’ın avukatları Celal ülgen ve Hüseyin Ersöz, Taraf gazetesi muhabir ve yetkilileri; Ahmet Altan, Yasemin üongar, Mehmet Baransu ve Yıldıray Oğur’a çağrı yaptılar:

- Bu belgeleri aldığınız kişiyi açıklayın… üünkü bu kişi bir haber kaynağı değil “suçlunun kendisi” ya da suç ortağıdır.

CD’nin geçmişte orijinal olduğunu iddia eden bu 4 kişiden çağrıya cevap gelmedi. Kuşkuları giderici açıklama da yapamadılar. Bunun üzerine üetin Doğan’ın avukatları yukarıda adı geçen 4 Taraf mensubu hakkında suç duyurusunda bulundular. Balyoz’un sırrı sanırız bu noktada düğümleniyor.


*Melih AşIK* / MİLLİYET GZT. / 15 Aralık 2010

----------


## bozok

*'Göreve devam etmeleri sakıncalı olacaktı!'*




*AA* 

Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin, Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulunun (HSYK) "Balyoz Planı" davasına bakacak
olan İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Zafer Başkurt ile "Hrant Dink cinayeti davası"nın görüldüğü 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Erkan Canak’ın başka görevlere atamasına ilişkin, "Kurulun benim katılmadığım oturumunda, müzakerelere katılan tüm üyelerin bu iki başkanın mevcut mahkemelerdeki görevinden başka yere atanması konusunda görüş birliği oluşmuştur" dedi.

Sadullah Ergin, Dış Ekonomik İlişkiler Kurulu (DEİK) tarafından düzenlenen Türk-Hırvat İş Konseyi toplantısı sırasında gazetecilerin sorularını
yanıtladı.



"HSYK’nın son yaptığı atamalar bugün gündemin ana maddesini oluşturdu. üzellikle davanın hemen öncesinde böyle bir atamanın yapılmasını, siz bakan olarak nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz?" sorusuna Ergin, şu yanıtı verdi:

"Bir yılı aşkın bir süredir yapılmakta olan bir soruşturmanın sonucu, Kurulun önüne getirilmiştir. Kurulun benim katılmadığım oturumunda yapılan müzakerelere katılan tüm üyelerin, bu iki başkanın mevcut mahkemelerdeki görevinden başka yere atanması konusunda görüş birliği oluşmuştur. Burada altı çizilmesi gereken nokta, kurula katılan tüm üyelerin bu mahkeme başkanlarının mevcut görevlerine devam etmesinin sakıncalı olacağı ve başka yerde görevlendirilmesi konusundaki görüş birliğidir. Bu önemlidir. Soruşturma şu anda devam etmektedir. Soruşturmayı yürüten teftiş organı, tedbir uygulanmasını talep etmiştir. Bu anlamda, yapılan işlem bundan ibarettir. Bu aşamada, soruşturmanın içerisine dönük olarak bir şeyler söylemek çok doğru değil kanaatimce. Ama tekraren ifade ediyorum, Kurulumuzun tüm üyeleri, bu mevcut başkanların, alınan başkanların bu görevden alınması konusunda görüş birliği içerisindedir. Bu önemli bir durumdur ve bunun göz önünde bulundurulması gerektiğini düşünüyorum."

Adalet Bakanı Ergin, görevden alınmadan ziyade, bunun zamanlamasının ön plana çıktığına ilişkin değerlendirme üzerine de "Kurulda görev yapan tüm arkadaşlarımızın aynı kanaatte olması, bir anlam ifade etmeli. Yapılmakta olan soruşturmanın geldiği aşama, soruşturma dosyasındaki bulgular, deliller...

Bunları bilmediğiniz için bunları soruyor olabilirsiniz, ama bu dosya, soruşturma dosyasını kastediyorum, oldukça önemli bir dosya. Bu aşamada daha fazla bilgi verme şansım yok, ama kanaat uyandırması için ifade ediyorum. Kuruldaki tüm üyeler, bu başkanların bu görevde bulunmaması gerektiği konusunda görüş birliği içerisindedir" diye konuştu.

Soruşturma konusu olayın, daha önce HSYK gündemine gelip gelmediğine yönelik bir soru üzerine Ergin, Teftiş Kurulunun tedbir talebinde yeni bulunduğunu belirterek, "Dolayısıyla, o iddialar doğru değil. Aslında önceki HSYK Başkan Vekilimiz Sayın Kadir üzbek de bu iki başkanın değiştirilmesi konusunda görüş bildirmişti daha önce. Ancak kararname tamamlanamadığı için
gerçekleşmemişti" dedi.

Bakan Ergin, dünkü toplantıya katılmadığı hatırlatılarak "Bundan sonra atamaların olduğu toplantılara katılmayacak mısınız?" sorusu üzerine, Bakanlığın yoğun yasama faaliyetlerinin söz konusu olduğunu, Parlamentodaki yasama çalışmalarının Anayasa değişikliğinden kaynaklı uyum yasalarının hazırlanması,
bunların komisyon ve genel kurul çalışmaları dolayısıyla yoğun bir dönem geçirdiklerini söyledi.

Ara ara, toplantılara katılmayı istediğini, ancak şu ana kadar pek
katılamadığını ifade eden Ergin, belki bütçe görüşmelerinden, uyum yasaları çıktıktan sonra ara ara katılma olanağı bulabileceğini kaydetti.

*-KAYSERİ BELEDİYESİNE İLİşKİN YOLSUZLUK İDDİALARI-*
Adalet Bakanı Ergin, CHP Genel Başkanı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun gündeme getirdiği, Kayseri Belediyesindeki yolsuzluk iddialarının sorulması üzerine de şunları söyledi:

"Ana muhalefet partisi genel başkanının, çok daha ciddi verilere dayalı olarak, bilgilere ve gerçeklere dayalı olarak konuşması gerektiğine inanıyorum.

Her duyduğunuzu, her söyleneni araştırmadan, tahkik etmeden söylerseniz, sonrasında çok mahcup olursunuz. Ben, bu tarzın, bu üslubun doğru olmadığını ifade ediyorum. Dün, Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı’mız gerekli cevapları vermiştir. Bu anlamda, insanların şahsiyetiyle, haysiyetiyle, onuruyla bu kadar kolay
oynanabilmesi doğru bir yaklaşım tarzı değildir. Söyleyeceğim budur, şu aşamada."


15.12.2010 11:44 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'da neler oluyor?* 


**
**

15.12.2010 *- 09:16*

*Balyoz Darbe Planı iddialarıyla ilgili olarak Türkiye'nin ilk "Darbe teşebbüsü" sanığı askerleri yargı önüne çıkmak için perşembe gününü beklerken önemli bir gelişme yaşandı.*

*Yargılamayı yapacak 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin başkanı Zafer Başkurt'un üzel Yetkileri alınarak Düzce'ye sıradan bir hakim olarak atandı.*

*Hrant Dink davasına bakan 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkesi başkanı Erkan üanak ise Sakarya'ya geçici görevle atandı. Daha önce de bu görevlerinden alınmak için HSYK başkanına aracı koyan iki hakim bugüne kadar hangi kararlara imza attı?*

*Gözleri bir anda bu mahkemelere çeviren atamaların arkasında ne var?* 

*İhsan DEMİR - GAZETEPORT*

*İSTANBUL /* Balyoz Darbe Planı iddialarıyla ilgili olarak 196 sanıklı Türkiye'nin ilk askeri darbe sanıkları Perşembe günü Silivri cezaevinde yargı önüne çıkacak. 900 sayfalık iddianamesi ve yüzbin sayfayı geçen soruşturma evrakını inceleyip kovuşturma yapacak mahkeme başkanı duruşmaların başlamasına iki gün kala üzel Yetkileri alınarak Düzce'ye normal hakim olarak atandı. Aynı şekilde İstanbul 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi başkanı da üzel Yetkileri alınarak Sakarya'ya gönderildi.

*ERGİN: "KARAR OYBİRLİğİ İLE ALINDI" haberini okumak için tıklayınız*

*BALYOZ'DA BüG BOMBASI haberini okumak için tıklayınız*

*İLK BALYOZ HAKİME haberini okumak için tıklayınız*

10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanlığı'na 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin yedek üyesi hakim ümer Diken, 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin başkanlığına aynı mahkemenin üyelerinden Rüstem Eryılmaz atandı. Atama kararlarının açıklanmasıyla gündemi değiştiren el çektirmeler gözleri bir anda Balyoz ve Hrant Dink yargılamasını yapan hakimlere çevirdi. 

*OYBİRLİğİ İLE ALINAN KARAR*
HSYK ise atama kararında, *“Hakkında soruşturma yapılan hakim ve savcının göreve devamının, soruşturmanın selametine yahut yargı erkinin nüfuz ve itibarına zarar vereceğine kanaat getirilirse, Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulunca geçici bir tedbir olarak görevden uzaklaştırılmasına veya soruşturmanın sonuçlanmasına kadar geçici yetki ile bir başka yargı çevresinde görevlendirilmesine karar verilebilir*” denilerek açıklama getirildi. HSYK tarafından oy birliği ile alınan *bu kararın gerekçesinde her iki hakimin yargıladıkları kişiler ve onları savunan kişilerle yakın ilişkiye girmeleri* gösterildi.. 

*YARGIDA BİLEK GüREşİNE DüNEN SORUşTURMA*
Kamuoyunda çok tartışılan Balyoz Darbe Planı iddialarıyla ilgili soruşturma süreci sık sık tıkandı. Bir mahkemenin kuvvetli suç şüphesi ile tutukladığı sanıklar itiraz üzerine diğer bir mahkeme tarafından serbest bırakıldı. Toplu çıkartılan yakalama emirleri İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı tarafından iptal edildi. Adeta yargıda bilek güreşine neden olan soruşturma süreci YAş'ta da krize neden oldu.

*ERGENEKON YARGIYI ETKİLEME SORUşTURMASI*
Dört avukatın tutuklandığı, eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay'ın da gözaltına alındığı, *'Adli yargılamayı etkileme'* suçlamasıyla yürütülen Ergenekon operasyonunda Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu (HSYK) Başkanı Kadir üzbek’le buluşmaları teknik takibe takılan *İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Zafer Başkurt ile 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Erkan Canak’ın, baskı gördükleri iddiasıyla yer değiştirmek istedikleri ve bu amaçla o dönem HSYK Başkanı Kadir üzbek’le görüştükleri soruşturma sürecinde ortaya çıkmıştı*. 

*"FETHULLAHüI EKİP UğRAşIYOR NOTU"*
Bu arada, soruşturma kapsamında gözaltına alınan eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay’da ele geçirilen, üzerinde Ali Hadi Emre yazılı not kağıdında Zafer Başkurt’la ilgili olarak, *“Mükemmel bir yargıç, özellikle Fethullahçı ekip kendisiyle uğraşıyor, görevden almaya çalışıyorlar, duyarlı olunursa iyi olur”* şeklinde bir not bulunduğu iddia edilmişti. 

*üZEL YETKİLERİ KALDIRILAN ZAFER BAşKURT*
İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Zafer Başkurt, kamuoyunda *Poyrazköy Davası olarak adlandırılan yargılama sürecinde ilk tutuklamaların ardından Levent Bektaş ve diğer şüpheliler için tahliye kararı verilmesi görüşündeydi*. Başkurt, Balyoz soruşturma sürecinde ise üye hakim Ali Efendi Peksak'ın’ın tutuklama kararları üzerine yapılan itirazları inceleyen heyette Mahkeme Başkanı olarak görev yapıyordu. İlk tutuklamaların ardından muvazzaf 19 asker hakkında tahliye kararı verilmesi yönünde oy kullanmıştı. YAş'ta krize neden olan yakalama kararları ise Başkurt'un yıllık iznini kullandığı süre içinde toplanan heyet tarafından verilmişti. 

*23 EYLüL 2008 TARİHLİ TUTUKLAMA KARARI*
Zafer Başkurt’un yerine Mahkeme Başkanlığı’na ataması yapılan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üye Hakimi ümer Diken ise kamuoyunda Ergenekon Davası olarak adlandırılan süreç içinde toplu arama ve tutuklama kararı veren hakim olarak tanınıyor. *Diken, 23 Eylül 2008 tarihinde Nöbetçi Hakim olarak görev yaptığı sırada Adil Serdar Saçan, Emcet Olcaytu, Tanju Güvendiren, Gürbüz üapan ve Hüseyin Nazlıkul hakkında verdiği tutuklama kararlarının altında imzası bulunuyor*. *Kuvvetli Suç şüphesi gerekçesi ile tutukladığı bu kişilerin hiçbirisi ise şu anda cezaevinde değil*. Bir kısmı Nöbetçi Mahkemeler bir kısmı ise İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından serbest bırakılmış durumda. 

*üZEL YETKİLERİ KALDIRILAN ERKAN üANAK*
İstanbul üzel Yetkili Ağır Ceza Mahkemelerinde görevli olan 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Erkan üanak, Ergenekon soruşturma sürecinde Dursun üiçek hakkında tahliye kararı veren Mahkemenin Başkanıydı. *üanak, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından verilen tahliyenin reddi kararlarına yapılan itirazları da inceleyen heyetin başındaydı. üanak, Tuncay üzkan, Mustafa Balbay ve Mehmet Haberal gibi isimlerin tahliyesi yönünde oy kullanmıştı.* 

*GüZEN KAüAN ATAMA OKTAY AüAR*
İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görevli olan üye hakim Oktay Açar ise kendi isteği ile tayin edildi. *Açar, İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin 102 kişi hakkında verdiği yakalama kararını kaldıran heyetin içinde yer alıyordu*. Balyoz Davası’nın başlaması ile olası bir tutuklama kararı verilmesi durumunda, bu kararın hukuki denetimini yapacak tek yetkili mercii İstanbul 11 Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi olacak. Bu durumda söz konusu Mahkeme mensupları kendilerini yoğun tartışmaların tam da ortasında bulacak. Açar'ın da dahil olduğu heyetin daha önce verdiği tahliye kararı ile bazı gazetelerde verdikleri kararların ağır şekilde eleştirilmesi üzerine yeniden böyle bir tartışmanın odağında kalmamak için atama istediği gelen duyumlar arasında.

GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*O HAKİMLER NEDEN GüNDERİLDİ*

 

15.12.2010 03:10

Balyoz Davası'nda dün önemli bir gelişme yaşandı. Balyoz Davası başlamadan 2 gün önce İstanbul 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Erkan Canak ile 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Zafer Başkurt görevden alındı. *Herkesi şaşkınlığa düşüren bu uygulamayı Balyoz Davası avukatı Hüseyin Ersöz'e sorduk.*

*Ersöz kararı Odatv için değerlendirdi:*

Bugün Türkiye’nin gündemini meşgul eden bir yargılama sürecinde belki de uzun süre tartışılacak olan çok önemli bir gelişme yaşandı. ürneğine hiçbir demokratik hukuk devletinde rastlamayacağınız bir uygulama ile karşı karşıya kaldık hukuk adamları olarak.
İddianamesi 900 sayfa, ek klasörleri ise yüz binlerce sayfaya varan bir davada, son günlerde sıkça karşılaştığımız ve sonuçları yürütmenin keyfiliğine kadar varacak boyutta geçici bir görevden alma uygulaması gerçekleşti.

*Peki, ama neydi bu görevden almanın sebebi?*

Medyada yer aldığı şekli ile *“hakim ve savcının göreve devamının, soruşturmanın selametine yahut yargı erkinin nüfuz ve itibarına zarar vereceğine kanaat”* getirildiğinden dolayı iki Mahkeme Başkanı görevden alınmıştı.

Bu uygulama ise Ergenekon Davaları sürecinde ilk kez yaşanıyordu. Zira İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üye Hakimleri hakkında onlarca kez redd-i hakim talebinde bulunulmasına ve yüzlerce kez HSYK’ya şikayet dilekçesi yazılmasına hatta Yargıtay 4. Hukuk Dairesi’nde tazminat davası açılmasına kadar yaşanan bir süreçte bu hakimler hakkında söz konusu tedbir uygulanmaz iken iki Mahkeme Başkanı hakkında uygulanması herkesçe garipsenecek bir durumdu. *13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üye Hakimleri ve Ergenekon Savcıları hakkındaki şikayet dilekçeleri o kadar fazlaydı ki inceleme yapmaları ve ifade almaları için Adalet Bakanlığı Müfettişlerine Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nde oda dahi tahsis edilmişti*.

*FİİLEN CEZALANDIRILMA*

Sonuç itibariyle iki Mahkeme Başkanından bir tanesi Sakarya’ya diğeri ise Gebze’ye hakim olarak atandı. Ancak bu atamaların adilane bir çözüm olup olmadığı ise kamu vicdanlarında daha uzunca bir süre tartışılmaya devam edecek. Zira haklarında 2 yılı aşkın bir süredir devam eden disiplin soruşturmaları çerçevesinde bu tedbire başvurulduğu biliniyor. Ancak zamanlama itibariyle kamuoyunda Balyoz Davası olarak adlandırılan yargılama faaliyetine başlanmadan 2 gün önce görevden almaların gerçekleşmiş olması hiçbir şekilde izahı mümkün olmayacak bir uygulamadır.

“ Tarafsızlık” ve “bağımsızlık” adı verilen olgular, kurumların değil halkın algısına göre şekillenecek hususlardır. *Aynı adliye içinde görev yapan hakimler arasında ayrım yaparak, yeni başlayacak olan bir yargılama sürecinde savunma tarafının yargıya olan güvenini sarsacak şekilde bu tedbire girişmek, hukuk devleti düzeni içinde kabul edilebilecek bir uygulama değildir*. Bu durumda varılan tek sonuç bu iki hakimin Masumiyet Karinesi’ne aykırı olarak bir anlamda fiilen cezalandırılmış olmalarıdır.

*BU İKİ HüKİMİN üZELLİğİ NE?*

İstanbul üzel Yetkili Ağır Ceza Mahkemelerinde görevli olan bu iki hakimden 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Erkan CANAK, *soruşturma sürecinde Dursun üİüEK hakkında tahliye kararı Mahkemenin Başkanıydı. CANAK, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından verilen tahliyenin reddi kararlarına yapılan itirazları da inceleyen makamın başındaydı. CANAK, Tuncay üZKAN, Mustafa BALBAY ve Mehmet HABERAL gibi isimlerin tahliyesi yönünde oy kullanıyordu*.

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Zafer BAşKURT ise, kamuoyunda Poyrazköy Davası olarak adlandırılan yargılama sürecinde ilk tutuklamaların ardından *Levent BEKTAş ve diğer şüpheliler için tahliye kararı verilmesi görüşündeydi.* BAşKURT, Balyoz Davaları olarak bilinen yargılama sürecinde ise üye hakim Ali Efendi PEKSAK’ın tutuklama kararları üzerine yapılan itirazları inceleyen heyette Mahkeme Başkanı olarak görev yapıyordu. *İlk tutuklamaların ardından kamu görevi ifa eden muvazzaf 19 asker hakkında tahliye kararı verilmesi yönünde oy kullanmıştı.*

*23 EYLüL 2008 TARİHLİ TUTUKLAMA KARARI*

Zafer BAşKURT’un yerine Mahkeme Başkanlığı’na ataması yapılan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üye Hakimi ümer DİKEN ise kamuoyunda Ergenekon Davası olarak adlandırılan süreç içinde toplu arama ve tutuklama kararı veren hakim olarak tanınıyor. *DİKEN, 23 Eylül 2008 tarihinde Nöbetçi Hakim olarak görev yaptığı sırada Adil Serdar SAüAN, Emcet OLCAYTU, Tanju GüVENDİREN, Gürbüz üAPAN ve Hüseyin NAZLIKUL hakkında verdiği tutuklama kararı ile biliniyor*. Kuvvetli Suç şüphesi gerekçesi ile tutukladığı bu kişilerin hiçbirisi ise şu anda cezaevinde değil. Bir kısmı Nöbetçi Mahkemeler bir kısmı ise İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından serbest bırakılmış durumda.

*NüBETüİ HüKİM MUAMMASI*

Geldiğimiz noktada Balyoz Davası yargılamasının nasıl devam ettirileceği hususu da bir başka tartışma konusunu beraberinde getiriyor. İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Zafer BAşKURT’un görevden alınması ile yüz binlerce sayfadan oluşan dava dosyası hakkında yeterli bilgiye sahip olmayan yeni başkanın dosyaya 2 gün gibi kısa bir sürede vakıf olup olamayacağı tam bir muammayı beraberinde getiriyor. Bir an için diğer 3 hakimin heyeti oluşturarak yargılamayı yapabileceği düşünülse dahi bu durumda da Nöbetçi Hakim sorunu ile karşı karşıya kalınıyor. Zira bu hafta İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Nöbetçi ve diğer soruşturmalarla ilgili işlere üye hakimlerden bir tanesi bakıyor. *Bu hakim Savcılığın tutuklama istemiyle yapacağı sevkler ile arama ve el koyma kararlarını da karara bağlayacak tek yetkili kişi.* Kısacası bu durumda heyetin oluşmasında da bir takım sıkıntıların ortaya çıkacağı tahminini yapmak çok da zor değil.

*OKTAY AüAR*

Kamuoyunda Zafer BAşKURT ve Erkan CANAK tartışılırken İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görevli olan üye hakim Oktay AüAR’ın tayini de gözlerden kaçmış gibi görünüyor. Zira AüAR, İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin 102 kişi hakkında verdiği yakalama kararını kaldıran heyetin içinde yer alıyordu. Bu karar kamuoyunda uzunca bir süre tartışılmış ve özellikle bir kısım basın organları tarafından eleştirilmişti. Oktay AüAR’ın tayinin kendi isteği ile gerçekleştiği anlaşılıyor. Ancak belki de dikkat çekilmesi gereken bir başka husus var. *Balyoz Davası’nın başlaması ile olası bir tutuklama kararı verilmesi durumunda bu kararın hukuki denetimini yapacak tek yetkili mercii İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi olacak.* Bu durumda söz konusu Mahkeme mensupları kendilerini yoğun tartışmaların tam da ortasında bulacak. Daha önce Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nde baskı gördüğü için ayrılan hakimlere tanık olduk. Oktay AüAR’ın durumu ise nasıl yorumlanmalı doğrusu kestirmek güç?

Anayasa Değişikliği ve HSYK’nın yeni yapısı çerçevesinde yargıda siyasallaşmanın tartışılmaya başlandığı bir süreçte Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nde hakim ve savcı olmanın zorluğu ortada.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*'Balyoz'da redd-i hakim istemeyecek'*



*üetin Doğan, 'Mahkemede savunma zamanı gelince ’temel olarak bu davanın meşru bir zemini kalmamıştır’ diyeceğim'*

*AA* 

"Balyoz Planı" iddialarına ilişkin haklarında dava açılan 196 sanık arasında bulunan eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, "Temel olarak bu davanın meşru bir zemini kalmamıştır. üünkü kamuoyuna yansıtıldığı gibi valizle gelen dokümanlar içerisinde yasal ve
imzalı olmayan bir şey yok" dedi.

Duruşmaya katılmak için geldiği Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’nin önünde basın mensuplarının sorularını yanıtlayan Doğan, şunları söyledi:




"Mahkemede savunma zamanı gelince ’temel olarak bu davanın meşru bir zemini kalmamıştır’ diyeceğim. üünkü kamuoyuna yansıtıldığı gibi valizle gelen
dokümanlar içerisinde yasal ve imzalı olmayan bir şey yok. İddianamede yazılanları söylüyorum, bir kısmı 1980’de, bir kısmı da benim dönemim de yazılmış
resmi evraklardır. Bunlarda herhangi bir sıkıntı yoktur. Bunlar iddianamede yazılanlardır. Verilere dayanılarak dünyanın hiçbir yerinde kimse tutuklanamaz.
Bu işin başında da söylemiştim kopyalayıp yapıştırmışlar. Seminerdeki konuşmalarımızdan belli bir bölümü koymuşlar. Bir montaj almışlar. Daha doğrusu
1980 darbe planını önlerine koyarak yeni bir darbe planı sözüm ona yapmışlar. Fakat yaptıkları şey acemice olmuş."

Doğan, darbe planı içerisinde yer aldığı öne sürülen 1400 askerin içinde 200’ünün ordu ile ilişiği kesilmiş, emekli, hasta ya da yurt dışında kursta
olduğunu söyleyerek, davaya ilişkin eleştirilerde bulundu.

Bir gazetecinin "196 sanık var. Bu sanıkların hepsi 2003 yılında bu seminere katıldı mı?" diye sorduğu emekli Orgeneral Doğan, "Sadece 48 kişi sanık durumunda ama bunun yanı sıra 148 kişi sanık değil. Bunlar içerisinde seminere katılan, konuşma yapan, aynı durumda tugay komutanlığı yapan arkadaşlarımız var. Onlar yok. Buna karşılık kimler var? Dışarıdan tanımadığım kişiler. Ankara’da birlik komutanına görev veriliyor, Ege’de şunları yapacaksın,
bunları yapacaksın... Ankara’da ona bağlı birlik de yok. üzellikle sıkıyönetim planını ele alarak bir plan yapmışlar ama iş denize, havaya gelince çuvallamışlar" dedi. 

*Balyoz davası başladı*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*


"Davanın sonunu nasıl görüyorsunuz?" diye sorulan Doğan, "Hak yerini bulacaktır, er ya da geç... Ancak bulunmasında ne kadar debelenir, ne kadar uzatılırsa, bunları düzenleyenlerin sonuçlarının daha kötü olacağına inanıyorum. Ben çok rahatım. üünkü ben haklı olan yandayım. Ben doğru olan yandayım ve hiçbir zaman gayrimeşru bir zeminde bulunmadım ve bulunmam. Ben darbelerin adamı değilim, ben meşru zeminin adamıyım. İşte kitabım ortada. 2004 yılından beri yazdığım şeyler belli. Askeri şura’da yaptığım konuşmalar belli, her şey bellidir. Seminerde yaptığım konuşmalar aslında çok iyi incelenirse Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin doğrudan doğruya ülke savunma mesellerine ne kadar derinliğine
incelediği görülür" şeklinde cevapladı.

*-ESKİ BİR ASKERİN GüREVE üAğRILMASI-*

Emekli Orgeneral Doğan, "Süreçte tahliyeler oldu, tutuklamalar oldu ve burada Yüksek Askeri şura’da terfi edemeyen komutanlar oldu. Onlar da buraya
gelecek sanıyorum. Bununla ilgili yorumunuz nedir?" şeklinde soruyu da şu yanıtı verdi:

"Tabii çok üzüldüm. Yani dediğim gibi bir şüphe, bir kuşku olsa hani insanın yapacağı bir şey yok. Kanun karşısında herkesin boynu kıldan ince. Böyle bir haksızlık karşısında insanların çıldırası geliyor. Ben şahsen bunu bireysel bir mağduriyet olarak algılamış olsaydım, yaşamıma bile son verirdim ama ben bunu bireysel bir şey olarak görmüyorum. Ben bu mağduriyeti bireysel olarak değil, bunu kendime kamu davasını yürüten kısmi seferberlik tatbikatı yapılmış eski bir asker göreve çağrılmış bir asker olarak görüyorum."

Hakim değişikliği ile ilgili bir soruya da Doğan, "Hiç beni ilgilendirmiyor. Beni ilgilendiren, davanın bir an önce sonuçlandırılması. Bizi sabırla dinleyip delilerimizi görmeleri, ortaya koyduğumuz bilgileri almalarıdır" diye konuştu.

Bir gazetecinin reddi hakim talebinde bulunup bulunmayacaklarını sorusuna ise Doğan, "Hayır" yanıtını verdi.

*DURUşMADAN NOTLAR*

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmaya, üetin Doğan, Halil İbrahim Fırtına, üzden ürnek, Genelkurmay Muhabere ve Elektronik Bilgi Sistemleri (MEBS) Başkanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç, eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütcü, Süha Tanyeri, Milli Savunma Bakanlığı tarafından açığa alınan Tümgeneral Gürbüz Kaya ve Tuğamiral Abdullah Gavremoğlu, İçişleri Bakanlığı tarafından açığa alınan Jandarma Tümgeneral Halil Helvacıoğlu, "İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı" davasının tutuklu sanığı Albay Dursun üiçek, "Ergenekon" davalarında tutuklu olarak yargılanan Mehmet Fikri Karadağ ve Cengiz Köylü’nün de aralarında bulunduğu 186 sanık katıldı.

Sanıklar Ergin Saygun, Mustafa Kemal Tutkun, Murat üstündağ, Kemal Dünçer, Tümuçin Erarslan, Ali Demir, Kahraman Dikmen, Erol Ersan, Fikret üoşkun ile başka suçtan tutuklu olan Cemal Temizöz duruşmaya gelmedi.

ünceki gün görevlendirilen hakim ümer Diken’in başkanlık yaptığı mahkeme heyetinde, üye hakimler Davut Bedir, Murat üründü ve Ali Efendi Peksak yer aldı.

Duruşmada iddia makamını özel yetkili İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Savaş Kırbaş temsil etti.

Duruşma sanık avukatlarının yoklamasının yapılmasıyla devam ediyor.Duruşma, ses ve görüntü kaydı kullanılarak yapılıyor.

"Ergenekon" davasında olduğu gibi bu davada da mübaşirlik yapan Aydın Aslan, duruşma başlamadan önce salonun kapısında sanıkların isimlerini tek tek okuyarak içeriye aldı.

Bu arada, ismi okunduğu sırada yakınları tarafından alkışlanan Abdullah Gevramoğlu, bu şekilde salona girdi.

Duruşma salonunda sanıklar için ayrılan 199 sanık sandalyenin çok azının boş kaldığı görüldü. Davaya bakan sanık avukatlarından katılımın fazlalılığı
dikkati çekti.

üte yandan, başka suçtan tutuklu olan Dursun üiçek’in, duruşma başlamadan önce sanıkların bulunduğu bölümde gezerek tokalaştığı görüldü. üiçek, yoklama sırasında ismini söylerken, "son günlerin milli tutuklusu Dursun üiçek" demesi üzerine Mahkeme Başkanı Diken uyararak, sadece ismini söylemesini istedi.

*-GüVENLİK üNLEMLERİ-*

Bu arada duruşma nedeniyle salonun bulunduğu binaya girişlerdeki aramaların daha da artırıldığı, daha fazla personelin görevlendirildiği görüldü.

Ancak, salonun bulunduğu binaya girerken X-ray cihazının alarm vermesine rağmen üetin Doğan’ın üstü aranmadı. Binaya girerken Doğan’ın çamur olan ayakkabılarının da iki koruması tarafından bezle silindiği görüldü.

"Ergenekon" davalarında olduğu gibi salona girişlerde sanık, avukat ve basın mensupları ile izleyicilere kart verilirken, fotoğraf makinesi, ses kayıt cihazı gibi ses ve görüntü kaydeden her türlü dijital malzemelerin duruşma salonunun bulunduğu binaya sokulmasına izin verilmedi.


16.12.2010 10:16 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Kendini böyle tanıttı!*



*''Ben son dönemin sözde milli sanıklarından Albay Dursun üiçek''*

*DHA* 

"BALYOZ Planı" iddialarına ilişkin 196 emekli ve muvazzaf askerin yargılanmasına başlandı. Davaya bakan İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne iki gün önce atanan Hakim ümer Diken başkanlık ediyor. Dursun üiçek, sanık yoklaması sırasında ayağa kalkarak, "Ben son dönemin sözde milli sanıklarından Albay Dursun üiçek" dedi. Bunun üzerine mahkeme başkanı ümer Diken, "sadece isminizi söyleyin" diyerek üiçek’i uyardı. 

Davadaki sanıklar iddianamedeki sıralamaya göre salondaki yerini aldılar.

"İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı" Davası kapsamında tutuklu bulunan Dursun üiçek, sanık yoklaması sırasında ayağa kalkarak, "Ben son dönemin sözde milli sanıklarından Albay Dursun üiçek" dedi. Bunun üzerine mahkeme başkanı ümer Diken, "sadece isminizi söyleyin" diyerek sanık üiçek’i uyardı.

*10 SANIK DURUşMAYA KATILMADI*

Duruşmada ayrıca açığa alınan komutanlar Tümgeneral Gürbüz Kaya, Tuğamiral Abdullah Gavremoğlu ve Tümgeneral Halil Helvacıoğlu da hazır bulundu. 

Eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun’un da aralarında bulunuduğu 10 sanık duruşmaya katılmadı. Davaya bakan İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne iki gün önce atanan Hakim ümer Diken başkanlık ediyor. Heyette hakimler Davut Bedir, Murat üründü, Ali Efendi Peksak görev alıyor. Duruşma savcısı ise Savaş Kırbaş. Dava sanıkların avukatlarının yoklamasıyla devam ediyor.


16.12.2010 10:56 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Taraf’ın Sicili!..* 


Balyoz davası bugün başlıyor…

Hani şu, aralarında eski kuvvet komutanlarının da bulunduğu, eski 1. Ordu Komutanı üetin Doğan’ın bir numaralı sanık olduğu, 196 subayın yargılanacağı ünlü “darbe” davası…

İşte bu davanın başlamasına yalnızca 48 saat kala, davaya bakacak 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin başkanı yeni HSYK tarafından değiştiriliverdi!.. Aylardır, yüz binlerce sayfalık klasörler üzerinde çalışan Zafer Başkurt, Gebze’ye düz hakim olarak atandı…

Burada soru şu; HSYK’nin yapısı değişmeden önce, haklarında binlerce şikayet dilekçesi bulunan, yüzlerce “usul hatası” yaptıkları ve adil davranmadıkları iddia edilen özel yetkili savcı ve yargıçlar değiştirilmek istendiğinde, “Böylesine önemli davalara bakan kişiler, yarı yolda değiştirilemez” diyen Adalet Bakanı şimdi nerede? Davaya iki gün kala atanan yeni hakim yüz binlerce sayfalık klasörleri ne zaman okuyup değerlendirecek?.. Değiştirilen hakimle ilgili soruşturma olduğundan söz ediliyor… Bu soruşturma, HSYK’nin aklına davanın başlamasına saatler kala mı geldi?!..

- Bu, madalyonun bir yüzü!..

***

Gelelim madalyonun diğer yüzüne…

Balyoz davasına yol açan “belgeleri” ilk ortaya atan the Taraf, hakimin değiştirilmesine nasıl tepki göstermiş diye baktım; şöyle bir manşet atmış:

- Balyoz davası temiz ellerde…

The Taraf’a göre, sicili bozuk olan hakim gitmiş, yerine sicili daha temiz olan hakim getirilmiş, iyi mi?!.. Sicil deyince aklıma geldi tabii; neydi davanın içeriği?..

- Balyoz Güvenlik Harekatı Planı… Bu plan gazetenin iddiasına göre 2003 yılında, zamanın 1. Ordu Komutanı üetin Doğan önderliğinde yapılan “darbe toplantıları”nı anlatıyordu. Yani camiler bombalanacak, kendi uçaklarımız düşürülecek, böylece kaos yaratılacak ve darbe yapılacaktı!.. Ayrıca darbe sonrası kontrole alınacak hastaneler, ilaç depoları, kapatılacak dernekler, tutuklanacak gazeteciler vb. toplantılarda ayrıntılarıyla ele alınmıştı…

Bu toplantı ve darbe planlarıyla ilgili belgeler the Taraf tarafından çuvalla özel yetkili savcılara iletilmiş ve iddianame hazırlanmıştı. Bu belgeler arasında 11 No’lu CD çok önemliydi çünkü tüm suçlayıcı belgeler onun içindeydi. üetin Doğan’ın avukatları bu CD’nin düzmece olduğunu, oluşturulma tarihinin ise en erken 2009 yılı olduğunu, CD’nin kendisini tanık göstererek ispatladılar!..

- ürneğin, CD 11’e göre darbe sırasında kontrol altına alınacak “Yeni Recordati İlaç şirketi” 2003’te yoktu. Adı 2009’da yapılan genel kurulda konmuştu!.. Yine planda adı geçen Medical Park Sultangazi Hastanesi bu adı 2008’de almış!.. Kapatılacak dernekler arasında adı geçen Liberal Avrupa Derneği ise bu adı 2006’da almış!..

Avukatlar, Taraf gazetesi muhabir ve yöneticisi olan Ahmet Altan, Yasemin üongar, Yıldıray Ogur ve Mehmet Baransu’ya bu CD’yi aldıkları kişiyi açıklayın çünkü bu kişi haber kaynağı değil, suçlunun ta kendisidir çağrısı yaptılar. En ufak bir yanıt alamadılar. Bu belgelere dayanarak haysiyet cellatlığına soyunan bu “gazeteciler” yalanlar ortaya çıkınca yalnızca sustular!..

- Alın size sicil, tepe tepe kullanın!..

*Bir Yurtsevere Mektup (92)*

Sevgili kardeşim Balbay, geçen zaman, yalanlarla gerçeklerin net bir şekilde ortaya çıkmasını sağlıyor… Ayrıca yalanlara sarılanların devri iktidarında nasıl bir karanlığa hapsedilmek istendiğimiz de… Ankara’da bir pazar akşamı çocuğuyla yemeğe çıkan ailelerin polis tarafından nasıl tacize uğradıklarını okuduğumda emin ol hiç şaşırmadım, “Demek ki zamanı geldi diye düşünüyorlar” dedim! Ankara Baro Başkanı Metin Feyzioğlu’nun orada olması ise bu adamların şanssızlığıydı tabii!.. Feyzioğlu ile konuştum; yüzlerce aile Baro’ya aynı muameleyle karşılaştıklarını bildirmiş, korkudan ses çıkaramamışlar!.. Tek başına bu olay bile genel seçimin ne denli yaşamsal olduğunu olanca çıplaklığı ile gösteriyor…

Seni ve tüm yurtseverleri sevgi ve özlemle kucaklıyorum kardeşim… 


*ümit ZiİLELİ* / İLK KURşUN / 16 Aralık 2010

----------


## bozok

*Sanık oturunca hakim uyardı!*



*Balyoz davasına kimlik tespitiyle devam edildi. üte yandan sanıklardan Albay Recep Yıldız'a yanlış tebligat gönderildiği ve sanığın hakkındaki dava düştüğü ortaya çıktı. Sanık sayısı 196'dan 195'e düşmüş oldu.*

*AA* 

"Balyoz Planı" iddialarına ilişkin görülmeye başlanan davada, eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek ve eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın da aralarında bulunduğu bazı sanıkların kimlik tespiti yapıldı.

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’nde görülen duruşmada, 186 sanık arasına sonradan Kemal Dinçer de katıldı.

Duruşma sırasında sanık avukatlarının yoklaması yapılırken, yazar Abdurrahman Dilipak’ın avukatı Salih Döğücü, müdahillik talebinde bulunacaklarını söyledi. Avukat Döğücü’nün müvekkilinin şu anda duruşma salonunun izleyicilere ayrılan bölümünde olduğunu, müdahil bölümüne girip giremeyeceğini sorması üzerine Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı ümer Diken, Dilipak’a izin verdi. Dilipak, salonda müdahillere ayrılan bölümde oturdu.

Ancak bu arada, bazı sanık avukatlarının itiraz ederek Dilipak’ın müdahillik talebinin kabul edilmesinden sonra müdahallik bölümüne lınması gerektiğini bildirdi.

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Diken ise müdahillik talebi değerlendirildiğinde, Dilipak’ın kalıp kalmayacağının belli olacağını kaydetti.

Duruşmada, ayrıca üzgür Düşünce ve Eğitim Hakları Derneğinin avukatı Necip Kibar, davaya müdahil olmak için talepte bulunacaklarını belirtti.

*-KİMLİK TESPİTLERİ-*

Duruşmada avukatların yoklamasının tamamlanmasının ardından sanıkların kimlik tespitlerine geçildi. İddianame sırasına göre ilk olarak emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın kimlik tespiti yapıldı.

Evli ve 2 çocuğu bulunduğunu belirten üetin Doğan, aylık gelirinin 4 bin 500 lira olduğunu, devlet lojmanında kaldığını ve sabıkasının olmadığını
söyledi.

Eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek de aylık gelirinin 7 bin lira olduğunu, 2 çocuğunun bulunduğunu, kendi evinde oturduğunu belirtti.

Eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına da, 2 çocuğu olduğunu, 6-7 bin lira aylık geliri bulunduğunu ve kendi evinde
oturduğunu söyledi.

Korgeneral Nejat Bek ise Muhabere Destek Eğitim Komutanı olduğunu ifade ederek, aylık gelirinin 5 bin 500 lira olduğunu kaydetti.

Bu arada Heyet Başkanı Diken, sanıkların kalabalık olmasından dolayı iddianamenin kabul kararını okumayı unuttuklarını belirtti. Diken, daha sonra iddianamenin kabul kararını okudu.

*SANIK OTURUNCA BAşKAN UYARDI*

Milli Savunma Bakanlığı tarafından açığa alınan Tümgeneral Gürbüz Kaya
ise kimlik tespiti sırasında muvazzaf asker olduğunu belirterek, "Aylık gelirim 4 bin 700 lira. Ancak dava nedeniyle açığa alındığım için 3 bin 200 lira alıyorum" dedi.

Eski Milli Güvenlik Kurulu Genel Sekreteri emekli Orgeneral şükrü Sarıışık da kendi evinde oturduğunu ve aylık gelirinin 4 bin 500 lira olduğunu
belirtti.

Sanıklardan Ahmet Küçükşahin ise oturduğu yerden Harp Akademileri’nde
görevli olduğunu söylemesi üzerine Başkan ümer Diken, "Bir rahatsızlığınız yoksa ayağa kalkar mısınız" diye uyardı.

Bunun üzerine ayağa kalkan Küçükşahin’in, kimlik tespiti tamamlandı. Yaklaşık bir saat boyunca 50 sanığın kimlik tespitini yapan mahkeme heyeti, duruşmaya 10 dakika ara verdi.

Aranın ardından devam edilen duruşma, sanıkların kimlik tespitleri ile devam ediyor.

Bu arada, rahatsızlığı nedeniyle hastanede olduğu belirtilen emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun’un avukatı tarafından mahkemeye sağlık raporu sunulduğu öğrenildi.

Yine davada sanık olarak yer alan muvazzaf askerlerin Merkez Komutanlığına bağlı bir minibüsle, emekli subayların bir kısmının ise Fenerbahçe Orduevi’nden kalkan araçla duruşmaya geldikleri belirtildi.


16.12.2010 12:55 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'da üç hakime reddihakim* 

**
**

16.12.2010 *- 01:52*


*''Balyoz Planı'' iddialarına ilişkin 196 sanık hakkında açılan davanın görülen ilk duruşmasında, İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyetine önceki gün görevlendirilen hakim ümer Diken başkanlık yaptı.*

*Balyoz davasında sanık olarak yargılanan Recep Yavuz hakkındaki suçlama Recep Yıldız'ın ismi ile karıştırıldığı için düşünce sanık sayısı 195'e düştü.*

*Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı ümer Diken, sanık avukatlarından bir kısmının dün mahkemelerine dilekçe vererek, Yargıtay 4. Hukuk Dairesinde tazminat talep ettikleri gerekçesiyle mahkemenin üye hakimleri Ali Efendi Peksak, Davut Bedir ve Murat üründü hakkında reddihakim talebinde bulunulduğunu, dosyanın da taleplerin değerlendirilmesi için 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine gönderilmesine karar verildiğini açıkladı.* 

*İSTANBUL* *-* *''Balyoz Planı''* iddialarına ilişkin eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek ve eski 1. Ordu Komutanı *emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan*'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 196 sanığın yargılanmasına başlandı. 

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmaya, *üetin Doğan, Halil İbrahim Fırtına, üzden ürnek*, Genelkurmay Muhabere ve Elektronik Bilgi Sistemleri (MEBS) Başkanı *Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç*, eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli *Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütcü, Süha Tanyeri*, Milli Savunma Bakanlığı tarafından açığa alınan *Tümgeneral Gürbüz Kaya ve Tuğamiral Abdullah Gavremoğlu*, İçişleri Bakanlığı tarafından açığa alınan Jandarma Tümgeneral Halil Helvacıoğlu, *''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı''* davasının tutuklu sanığı *Albay Dursun üiçek*, *''Ergenekon''* davalarında tutuklu olarak yargılanan *Mehmet Fikri Karadağ ve Cengiz Köylü'*nün de aralarında bulunduğu 186 sanık katıldı.

*BALYOZ DAVASINDAN FOTOğRAFLAR İüİN TIKLAYINIZ*

*üETİN DOğAN "DAVANIN MEşRU ZEMİNİ YOK" haberi için tıklayınız*


*DURUşMAYA GELMEYENLER*
Sanıklar *Ergin Saygun, Mustafa Kemal Tutkun, Murat üstündağ, Kemal Dünçer, Tümuçin Erarslan, Ali Demir, Kahraman Dikmen, Erol Ersan, Fikret üoşkun ile başka suçtan tutuklu olan Cemal Temizöz* duruşmaya gelmedi. 

*İKİ GüN üNCE ATANAN BAşKAN*
ünceki gün görevlendirilen hakim *ümer Diken'in* başkanlık yaptığı mahkeme heyetinde, üye hakimler *Davut Bedir, Murat üründü ve Ali Efendi Peksak* yer aldı. Duruşmada iddia makamını özel yetkili İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Savaş Kırbaş temsil etti. 

Duruşma sanık avukatlarının yoklamasının yapılmasıyla devam ediyor. Duruşma, ses ve görüntü kaydı kullanılarak yapılıyor. 

*DURUşMADAN NOTLAR*
*''Ergenekon''* davasında olduğu gibi bu davada da mübaşirlik yapan *Aydın Aslan*, duruşma başlamadan önce salonun kapısında sanıkların isimlerini tek tek okuyarak içeriye aldı. 

*SALONA ALKIşLARLA GİRDİ*
Bu arada, ismi okunduğu sırada yakınları tarafından alkışlanan Abdullah Gevramoğlu, bu şekilde salona girdi. 

Duruşma salonunda sanıklar için ayrılan 199 sanık sandalyenin çok azının boş kaldığı görüldü. Davaya bakan sanık avukatlarından katılımın fazlalılığı dikkati çekti. 

*SON GüNLERİN MİLLİ TUTUKLUSU*
üte yandan, başka suçtan tutuklu olan Dursun üiçek'in, duruşma başlamadan önce sanıkların bulunduğu bölümde gezerek tokalaştığı görüldü. üiçek, yoklama sırasında ismini söylerken, *''son günlerin milli tutuklusu Dursun üiçek''* demesi üzerine Mahkeme Başkanı Diken uyararak, sadece ismini söylemesini istedi.

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nde görülen duruşmada, 186 sanık arasına sonradan *Kemal Dinçer* de katıldı. 

*DİLİPAK MüDAHİL OLMAK İSTEDİ*
Duruşma sırasında sanık avukatlarının yoklaması yapılırken, yazar Abdurrahman Dilipak'ın avukatı Salih Döğücü, müdahillik talebinde bulunacaklarını söyledi. Avukat Döğücü'nün müvekkilinin şu anda duruşma salonunun izleyicilere ayrılan bölümünde olduğunu, müdahil bölümüne girip giremeyeceğini sorması üzerine Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı ümer Diken, Dilipak'a izin verdi. Dilipak, salonda müdahillere ayrılan bölümde oturdu. 

Ancak bu arada, bazı sanık avukatlarının itiraz ederek Dilipak'ın müdahillik talebinin kabul edilmesinden sonra müdahallik bölümüne lınması gerektiğini bildirdi. Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Diken ise müdahillik talebi değerlendirildiğinde, Dilipak'ın kalıp kalmayacağının belli olacağını kaydetti. Duruşmada, ayrıca üzgür Düşünce ve Eğitim Hakları Derneğinin avukatı Necip Kibar, davaya müdahil olmak için talepte bulunacaklarını belirtti. 

*üETİN DOğAN LOJMANDA OTURUYOR*
Duruşmada avukatların yoklamasının tamamlanmasının ardından sanıkların kimlik tespitlerine geçildi. İddianame sırasına göre ilk olarak emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın kimlik tespiti yapıldı. 

Evli ve 2 çocuğu bulunduğunu belirten *üetin Doğan, aylık gelirinin 4 bin 500 lira olduğunu, devlet lojmanında kaldığını* ve sabıkasının olmadığını söyledi. 

Eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı *emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek de aylık gelirinin 7 bin lira olduğunu, 2 çocuğunun bulunduğunu, kendi evinde oturduğunu* belirtti. 

Eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı *emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına da, 2 çocuğu olduğunu, 6-7 bin lira aylık geliri bulunduğunu ve kendi evinde* oturduğunu söyledi. 

Korgeneral *Nejat Bek ise Muhabere Destek Eğitim Komutanı olduğunu ifade ederek, aylık gelirinin 5 bin 500 lira olduğunu* kaydetti. 

*BAşKAN İDDİANAMENİN KABUL KARINI OKUMAYI UNUTTU*
Bu arada Heyet Başkanı Diken, sanıkların kalabalık olmasından dolayı iddianamenin kabul kararını okumayı unuttuklarını belirtti. Diken, daha sonra iddianamenin kabul kararını okudu. 

*SANIK OTURUNCA BAşKAN UYARDI*
Milli Savunma Bakanlığı tarafından açığa alınan Tümgeneral Gürbüz Kaya ise kimlik tespiti sırasında muvazzaf asker olduğunu belirterek*, ''Aylık gelirim 4 bin 700 lira. Ancak dava nedeniyle açığa alındığım için 3 bin 200 lira alıyorum''* dedi. 

Eski Milli Güvenlik Kurulu Genel Sekreteri *emekli Orgeneral şükrü Sarıışık da kendi evinde oturduğunu ve aylık gelirinin 4 bin 500 lira olduğunu* belirtti. 

Sanıklardan Ahmet Küçükşahin ise oturduğu yerden Harp Akademileri'nde görevli olduğunu söylemesi üzerine Başkan ümer Diken, *''Bir rahatsızlığınız yoksa ayağa kalkar mısınız''* diye uyardı. Bunun üzerine ayağa kalkan Küçükşahin'in, kimlik tespiti tamamlandı. 

*SABAHKİ CELSEDE 100 SANIğIN KİMLİK TESPİTİ TAMAMLADI*
Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı ümer Diken, bazı sanıkların iddianamenin ellerine ulaşmadığı şeklinde yakınmalarda bulunduklarını belirterek, *''Duruşma salonu Silivri'de, mahkeme kalemi Beşiktaş'ta olunca, buraya yeteri kadar iddianamenin yer aldığı CD getirilmedi. Bugün vermek isterdik ama elimizde yeterli yok. İlk başvurunuzda imza karşılığında alabilirsiniz''* dedi. 

Kimlik tespiti sırasında, *Genelkurmay Muhabere ve Elektronik Bilgi Sistemleri (MEBS) Başkanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç, halen bu görevini sürdürdüğünü* söyledi. 

Sanıklardan *Ali Deniz Kutluk da emekli asker olduğunu, özel bir şirkette çalıştığını belirterek, aylık gelirinin 10 bin liranın üzerinde olduğunu* kaydetti. 

Sanıklardan *Murat Ataç Avusturya'da, Bahtiyar Ersay da Tunus'da halen askeri ateşe olarak görev yaptıklarını* belirtti. 

Mehmet *Alper şengezer ise İtalya'da NATO'ya bağlı bir birimde çalıştığını* anlattı. 

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı ümer Diken, yaklaşık 100 sanığın kimlik tespitinin yapıldığı duruşmaya öğle arası verdiklerini açıkladı.

Bu arada, rahatsızlığı nedeniyle *hastanede olduğu belirtilen emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun'un avukatı tarafından mahkemeye sağlık raporu sunulduğu* öğrenildi.

*RECEP YAVUZ HAKKINDAKİ DAVA DüşTü*
Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'ndeki salonda görülen dava kapsamında kimlik tespiti yapılan Recep Yavuz, evli ve 2 çocuk babası olduğunu ve halen Sabiha Gökçen Uluslararası Havalimanı'nda jandarma astsubay olarak görev yaptığını söyledi. 

Yavuz, kimlik bilgileri okunduğu sırada *ad ve soyadı dışında iddianamede yer alan kimlik bilgilerinin gerçek kimliğiyle uyuşmadığını belirterek, itiraz etti*. Bu konuda daha önceden dilekçe yazdığını ifade eden Yavuz, nüfus cüzdanının bir örneğini mahkemeye sundu. 

Durumun incelenmesi sonucu davanın sanıklarından *Recep Yıldız'ın kimlik bilgilerinin Recep Yavuz için yazıldığı*, ancak Recep Yavuz'a ait kimlik bilgilerinin olmadığı görüldü. 

*ALKIşLARLA KARşILANDI*
Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı ümer Diken, bunun üzerine *''İnsan unsurunun olduğu bir yerde böyle hatalar olur. Bu düzeltilebilir. İddianamedeki kimlik bilgileri sizin değilse zaten hakkınızda bir kamu davası da olmuyor. Bunu ilgili savcıya da ileteceğiz''* dedi. 

Başkan Diken'in bu sözleri, salondaki sanıklar tarafından alkışlandı. 

*KİMLİK TESPİTİ 3 SAAT SüRDü*
İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, öğleden sonra katılanlarla birlikte 190 kişi hazır bulundu. Sanıkların kimlik tespitlerinin tamamlanması yaklaşık 3 saat sürdü. 

*üü HAKİM HAKKINDA REDDİHAKİM* 
Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı ümer Diken, sanık avukatlarından bir kısmının dün mahkemelerine dilekçe vererek, *Yargıtay 4. Hukuk Dairesinde tazminat talep ettikleri gerekçesiyle mahkemenin üye hakimleri Ali Efendi Peksak, Davut Bedir ve Murat üründü hakkında reddihakim talebinde bulunulduğunu* söyledi. 

Başkan Diken, bu nedenle, savunmalara geçilmeden önce bu konudaki taleplerin alınacağını kaydetti. Yasa gereği duruşmaya ara verilip talebin değerlendirilmesi gerektiğini ifade eden Diken, sadece reddihakim konusuna ilişkin talepte bulunabileceğini ifade etti. 

Bunun üzerine söz alan tutuklu sanıklardan *Albay Dursun üiçek, reddihakim taleplerini destekleyici açıklamada bulunacağını belirterek, bu iddianameyi kabul eden hakimler hakkında da reddihakim talebinde bulunmak istediğini* söyledi. 


*SANIK AVUKATLARI, REDDİHAKİM TALEBİNDE BULUNDU*
İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, bazı sanık avukatlarının, üye hakimler Ali Efendi Peksak, Davut Bedir ve Murat üründü hakkındaki reddihakim taleplerine yönelik beyanları alındı. Cumhuriyet Savcısı Savaş Kırbaş da reddihakim taleplerinin değerlendirilmesi için dosyanın üst mahkeme olan İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine gönderilmesini istedi. 


*MAHKEME HEYETİ DOSYAYI 11. AğIR CEZA MAHKEMESİNE GüNDERDİ*
Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nde görülen davada reddi hakim taleplerinde bulunulması üzerine verilen aranın ardından kararı açıklayan mahkeme heyeti, bazı sanıkların reddi hakim taleplerine ilişkin değerlendirmenin yapılması amacıyla dosyanın, bir üst mahkeme olan İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine gönderilmesine hükmedildiğini bildirdi. 


Mahkeme heyeti, diğer taleplerin ise reddi hakim talebi karara bağlandıktan sonra değerlendirileceğini ifade ederek, duruşmayı 28 Aralık Salı gününe erteledi.

Birinci *''Ergenekon''* davasının tutuklu sanığı emekli tuğgeneral Veli Küçük'ün kızı *Zeynep Küçük ile eşi Necla Küçük* de duruşmayı izledi.

Yine davada sanık olarak yer alan muvazzaf askerlerin Merkez Komutanlığına bağlı bir minibüsle, emekli subayların bir kısmının ise Fenerbahçe Orduevi'nden kalkan araçla duruşmaya geldikleri belirtildi. 


*GüVENLİK üNLEMLERİ*
Bu arada duruşma nedeniyle salonun bulunduğu binaya girişlerdeki aramaların daha da artırıldığı, daha fazla personelin görevlendirildiği görüldü. 


Ancak, salonun bulunduğu binaya girerken X-ray cihazının alarm vermesine rağmen üetin Doğan'ın üstü aranmadı. Binaya girerken Doğan'ın çamur olan ayakkabılarının da iki koruması tarafından bezle silindiği görüldü. 


*''Ergenekon''* davalarında olduğu gibi salona girişlerde sanık, avukat ve basın mensupları ile izleyicilere kart verilirken, fotoğraf makinesi, ses kayıt cihazı gibi ses ve görüntü kaydeden her türlü dijital malzemelerin duruşma salonunun bulunduğu binaya sokulmasına izin verilmedi.

*BİR GRUP AVUKAT, ''DARBE GİRİşİMLERİNİ'' PROTESTO ETTİ*
Davanın görüldüğü Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi önünde toplanan *''Yargıda Reform Grubu''* üyesi bir grup avukat, ''Yargı *Balyoza El Koydu''* ve *''Ordu yargıyı yordu''* yazılı pankart ve dövizler açtı. 


Daha sonra grup adına açıklama yapan Tülay Sofu, bugün siyasi ve hukuk tarihi açısından milat oluşturacak sayılı günlerden birinin yaşandığını belirtti. 


Bir çeşit darbeler tarihi olan genç Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'ne, halkın seçtiği meşru hükümete, halkın meclisine karşı, etkisizleştirme ve ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs eden silahlı kuvvetler içindeki gayri meşru bir yapılanmanın bugün mahkeme karşısına çıkarılacağını ifade eden Sofu, *''Gönül isterdi ki bu mahkemeler, 1960'larda, 1971'lerde 1980'lerde ve 28 şubatlarda yapılsaydı da Cumhuriyetimize bulaşan darbe virüsü, hukuk eliyle dezenfekte edilip bu kirli geçmiş hiç yaşanmamış olsaydı. Keşke hayatının baharındaki binlerce öğrenci öldürülmeseydi, 1 milyona yakın insan işkence mağduru olmasaydı''* diye konuştu. 


Demokrasinin, üzerinde oyun senaryoları kurulacak bir nesne olmadığını vurgulayan Sofu, ''Bunun *böyle olmadığını mahkeme safahatından göreceğimizi umuyoruz. Bu insanlara hak ettikleri cezaların verileceğine inanıyoruz''* dedi.

*İDDİANAME VE SANIKLAR* 
İddianamede, 196 sanık arasında Genelkurmay Muhabere ve Elektronik Bilgi Sistemleri (MEBS) Başkanı Koramiral *Kadir Sağdıç*, Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral *Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu*, Tuğamiral *Mehmet Fatih Ilgar*, Korgeneral *Yurdaer Olcan*, Tümgeneraller *Abdullah Dalay, İhsan Balabanlı, Ali Semih üetin*, eski Milli Güvenlik Kurulu Genel Sekreteri emekli Orgeneral *şükrü Sarıışık*, eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral *Halil İbrahim Fırtına*, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral *üzden ürnek*, eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral *üetin Doğan*, eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral *Ergin Saygun*, eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral *Ahmet Feyyaz üğütcü*, emekli Korgeneral *Engin Alan ve Albay Dursun üiçek* ile Milli Savunma Bakanlığı tarafından açığa alınan Tümgeneral *Gürbüz Kaya* ve Tuğamiral *Abdullah Gavremoğlu* ile İçişleri Bakanlığı tarafından açığa alınan Jandarma Tümgeneral *Halil Helvacıoğlu* da yer alıyor. 


İddianamede yer alan diğer tutuksuz sanıkların isimleri şöyle: 


*Refik Hakan Tufan, Recai Elmaz, Gökhan Murat üstündağ, Nurettin Işık, Hasan Fehmi Canan, Salim Erkal Bektaş, Mustafa Erdal Hamzaoğulları, Burhan Gögce, Ahmet Tuncer, Sırrı Yılmaz, Doğan Fatih Küçük, Mehmet Alper şengezer, Mustafa Karasabun, Faruk Doğan, Yaşar Barbaros Büyüksağnak, Gökhan üiloğlu, Hasan Hoşgit, Bora Serdar, Hasan Gülkaya, Ergün Balaban, Fatih Uluç Yeğin, Osman üetin, Hakan Yıldırım, Behzat Balta, Orkun Gökalp, Ahmet Necdet Doluel, Mehmet Fikri Karadağ, Fuat Pakdil, Timuçin Erarslan, Ali Demir, Memiş Yüksel Yalçın, Yunus Nadi Erkut, Kahraman Dikmen, Ertuğrul Uçar, Arif Bıyıklı, Yusuf Ziya Toker, Mehmet Yoleri, Metin Yavuz Yalçın, Halil Yıldız, Mehmet Ulutaş, Erhan Kuraner, İsmet Kışla, Fatih Altun, İmdat Solak, Taylan üakır, Tayfun Duman, Ahmet Yanaral, Embiya şen, Recep Rıfkı Durusoy, Ali Güngör, Mehmet Ferhat üolpan, Ercan İrençin, Recep Yavuz, Hanifi Yıldırım, Ertan Karagözlü, Hamdi Poyraz, Kubilay Aktaş, Mustafa Aydın Gürül, Ahmet Küçükşahin, Levent Güldoğuş, Abdurrahman Başbuğ, Ahmet Yavuz, Rifat Gürçam, İhsan üevik, Bulut ümer Mimiroğlu, Hakan İsmail üelikcan, Yüksel Gürcan, Erol Ersan, Hasan Basri Aslan, Halil Kalkanlı, Hakan Sargın, Mustafa Kelleci, Kemal Dinçer, Hüseyin üzçoban, Murat Balkaş, İzzet Ocak, Soydan Görgülü, Ayhan Gedik, Duran Ayhan, Dursun Tolga Kaplama, Cengiz Köylü, Abdullah Zafer Arısoy, Mehmet Kemal Gönüldaş, Erdinç Atik, Doğan Temel, Ali Deniz Kutluk, Cemal Temizöz, İsmail Karaoğlan, Abdil Akças, Aytekin Candemir, Taner Balkış, Harun üzdemir, Turgay Erdağ, İbrahim Koray üzyurt, Muharrem Nuri Alacalı, Levent Görgeç, Dora Sungunay, Soner Polat, Ali Türkşen, Ahmet şentürk, Ramazan Cem Gürdeniz, Cem Aziz üakmak, Namık Koç, Musa Farız, Levent üehreli, Mücahit Erakyol, Nejat Bek, Ahmet Topdağı, Hüseyin Hoşgit, Selahattin Gözmen, Mustafa Korkut üzarslan, Engin Baykal, üzer Karabulut, ümit üzcan, Lütfü Sancar, Ali İhsan üuhadaroğlu, Mehmet Kaya Varol, Murat üzçelik, Mustafa ünsel, Emin Küçükkılıç, Mustafa üalış, Suat Aytın, Recep Yıldız, Ramazan Bulut, Ali Rıza Sözen, Bülent Tunçay, Mutlu Kılıçlı, Levent Maraş, Uğur üstek, Yusuf Kelleli, Bahtiyar Ersay, Levent Erkek, Mümtaz Can, Nuri Ali Karababas, Tuncay üakan, Faruk Oktay Memioğlu, Mustafa Kemal Tutkun, Taner Gül, Hüseyin Bakır, Hakan üktem, Murat Bektaşoğlu, Ahmet üetin, Mustafa Aydın, Nihat Altunbulak, Cemalettin Bozdağ, Utku Arslan, Nedim Ulusan, İlkay Nerat, Kıvanç Kırmacı, Nihat üzkan, Hakan Akkoç, Gökhan Gökay, şafak Duruer, Ahmet Türkmen, İkrami üzturan, Cemal Candan, Hayri Güner, Hüseyin Topuz, Hasan Hakan Dereli, Ali Aydın, Veli Murat Tulga, Behcet Alper Güney, Hasan Nurgören, Mustafa Yuvanç, Barbaros Kasar, Fatih Musa üınar, Erdal Akyazan, Hüseyin Polatsoy, Kasım Erdem, Mustafa Koç, Ayhan Taşkın, Fikret Coşkun, Zafer Karataş, Hüseyin Durdu, Altan Dikmen, Bekir Memiş, Meftun Hıraca ve Murat Ataç.* 


Aynı iddianamede, tüm tutuksuz sanıkların 15 ile 20 yıl arasında hapis cezası öngören ve ''Türkiye Cumhuriyeti icra vekilleri heyetini, cebren ıskat veya vazife görmekten cebren men etmeye teşebbüs'' suçunu düzenleyen eski TCK'nın 147 ve 61. maddeleri gereğince cezalandırılmaları isteniyor. 



GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*3 yıl önce düşünülemezdi!*


*AA* 

ABD’de yayımlanan Washington Post gazetesi, "Balyoz Planı" iddialarına ilişkin görülen dava ile ilgili olarak,
"Hala askeri cunta tarafından yazılmış anayasaya sahip bir ülkede, daha üç yıl önce, bu derece üst düzeyde askeri personelin yargılanması düşünülemezdi" yorumunda bulundu.

Gazetenin internet sitesinde yer alan İstanbul mahreçli haberde, "ordu, medya, akademik çevre ve siyasetten ünlü isimlere yönelik toplu dava açmaların Türkiye’de son iki yılda yaygın hale geldiği, çoğunluğu, Ergenekon olarak bilinen karanlık bir örgütün üyeleri olduğu iddia edilen kabaca 400 kişinin, AK Parti hükümetini devirme çabaları vermekle suçlandığı" belirtildi.



"Türk kamuoyunun, bu tür davalar konusunda bölünmüş durumda olduğunun" ifade edildiği haberde, "davaları destekleyenlerin, İslam’ın kamu yaşamında daha fazla yer kaplamasını isteyen ve *ekonomik* açıdan yükselen Müslüman muhafazakarlar ile ordunun hükümet üzerindeki etkisinin azaltılmasını isteyen ordu karşıtları" olduğu kaydedildi.

"Bu kesimlerin, Türkiye’nin geçmiş tarihinde yaşanan darbelere dikkati çektiğinin" belirtildiği haberde, "Eleştirenler açısından ise Balyoz Planı
davası, ordu içinde, AK Parti’ye karşı dost olarak görülmeyen unsurların tasfiye edilmesine yönelik giderek daha açık hale gelen bir girişimi temsil ediyor. Muhalifleri, laikliğin katı biçimde yorumlanmasına bağlı kalan ve şu anki iktidarı tehdit olarak gören ordu mensupları ile eskiden iktidarda olan elitler oluşturuyor. Bu kesimler, davanın, AK Parti’ye muhalif duruş sergileyen isimlere karşı misillemede bulunma amacını güden siyasi bir hareket olduğunu söylüyor. Hükümet ise bu suçlamayı reddediyor" görüşü dile getirildi.


17.12.2010 11:15 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*TüM BU DAVALAR NEDEN SİLİVRİ’DE GüRüLMEMELİ*

 

17.12.2010 *15:24*

196 Sanıklı Balyoz Davası dün (16 Aralık 2010) itibariyle başlarken duruşmaların görüldüğü Silivri Cezaevi Yerleşkesi içerisindeki spor salonundan bozma duruşma salonu bir kez daha sanık müdafilerinin ortak yakınma konusu oldu.

Verilen redd-i hakim taleplerini değerlendirmek üzere duruşmayı 28 Aralık gününe erteleyen İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi bir çok avukatın dile getirdiği duruşmaların Silivri’de görülmesi konusunda ki itirazlar hakkında da bir karar verecek. Bu nedenle bu aşamada söz konusu dava ve diğer benzer davaların *(Ergenekon 1-2-3 ve Islak İmza)* Silivri’de görülmesinin sakıncalarını kamuoyuna iletmenin gerekli olduğunu düşünüyorum.

üncelikle davaların görüldüğü Silivri Cezaevi yerleşkesinin bulunduğu yeri ve içerisini daha önce hiç gitmemiş olanlar için kısaca özetlemek istiyorum. Silivri Cezaevi Yerleşkesi tam da süreci başlatan davaların başlama tarihinden hemen önce 2008 yılının başında tamamlandı. Bu durum halen birçok kişi için cezaevinin operasyonlar için özel kurulduğunu bir nevi ABD’nin Guantanamo’su örnek alındığı izlenimini doğuruyor.

*DAğ BAşINDA*

Yaklaşık 800.000 bin metrekare alan üzerine kurulu bu cezaevi her ne kadar Silivri adıyla anılsa da aslında Silivri şehir merkezi’ne 12 km uzakta tabir-i caizse dağ başında kurulmuş bir yer. Bu durum cezaevine ziyarete gelenleri zor durumda bıraktığı gibi ileride tekrar değineceğimiz üzere yerleşke içerisinde davaların görülmeye başlanması ile birlikte kamuoyunun ve hatta sanık yakınlarının dahi duruşmaları takip etmesi önünde en büyük engellerden birini oluşturmakta. Silivri Cezaevi Yerleşkesi’ne en yakın ulaşım TEM’den yapılmakta, yalnız isminin Silivri olmasından yanılıp Silivri kavşağından çıkış yaparsanız ulaşmakta zorluk yaşarsınız yapmanız gereken Silivri değil Kınalı girişinden sapmak ve gişelerden sonra ilk sağa Silivri Ceza İnfaz ve Tutukevi tabelası doğrultusunda gitmek olmalı.

şu anki yapısında yerleşke alanına girerken ilk gördüğünüz binalar gardiyan ve diğer memurlar için yapılmış lojmanlar oluyor. Onlar ve aileleri de adeta bir cezaevi gibi hayatlarını bu alanda geçirmek durumunda. Lojmanlar geçildikten sonra soldan ilk kapı davaların görüldüğü duruşma salonu ardından gelen soldaki kapı ise cezaevi girişi.

*DAVAYI AVUKATLAR BİLE TAKİP EDEMİYOR*
Mahkemeler davaların burada görülmesine karar verirken, tensip zabıtlarında Silivri Cezaevi yanında ve müstakil girişi olan duruşma salonu diyerek haklı itirazları gidermek amacıyla duruşmaların görüldüğü yerin cezaevi içi olmadığını anlatmaya çalışıyorlar. Oysa bir kere duruşmaları izlemek için gelen biri duruşma salonunun cezaevi ile ne kadar da iç içe olduğunu hemen görebiliyor.

Duruşma salonu alanına arabayla girmek istiyorsanız, avukat olsanız dahi kapıda sizi durduran jandarmalar tarafından bagajınız açılıp ruhsatınıza el konuluyor ve yerine bir giriş kartı veriliyor. Ardından ise duruşma salonuna girmek için kimliğinizi verip giriş kartı alıyorsunuz ve en az havaalanı görevlileri kadar titiz jandarma x-ray cihazlarından geçtikten sonra avukat değilseniz bir de üzeriniz aranıyor. Bu arada avukat olsanız dahi içeriye cep telefonu sokmanız yasak, bu durum çağımızda birçok işini telefonla gören ve müvekkillerinin istedikleri anda muhakkak ulaşılması gereken biz avukatlar açısından büyük bir iş ve dolayısıyla maddi kayıp demek oluyor. Pek tabii bu saydığım durumlar kamuoyunda geniş yankı bulan davaları izlemek isteyen kişiler için de caydırıcı bir durum. Zaten bunun sonucu olarak hem medya, hem de kamuoyu sadece ilk günler ilgi gösterdikleri davalara bir süre sonra uğramıyor hatta yukarıda da bahsettiğim gibi zaten tutuklu oldukları için maddi açıdan mağduriyet yaşayan sanıklarda yakınlarının her gün duruşma salonuna gelmesini istemiyor. Sonuç olarak; şu an 1. Ergenekon davası olarak adlandırılan ve Doğu Perinçek, Veli Küçük, Sedat Peker gibi kamuoyu tarafından tanımış isimlerin yargılandığı davayı izleyen 1-2 gazeteci bulunurken, izleyici sayısı da 5-6 yı geçmiyor. Yukarıda bahsettiğimiz gibi koşullar avukatların işini de zorlaştırdığından tahliye talebinde bulunulan cuma günleri dışında o kadar sanığa karşın sadece 2-3 avukat duruşmaları takip ediyor. Bu durum belki biraz farkla beraber 2. Ergenekon davası ve Islak İmza davası için de geçerli.

*BEşİKTAş’TA GüRüLEBİLİR*
Peki, mahkemelerin bu kararı alırkenki sebepleri neler? İlk olarak ileri sürdükleri sebep; sanık sayısının çokluğu, oysaki tahliyelerle beraber şu an 1. ve 2. Ergenekon davaları Beşiktaş’taki en küçük salonda dahi görülebilecek sanık sayısına düşmüş durumda. Islak İmza davası olarak bilinen ve Dursun üiçek ile Bedrettin Dalan’ın da sanıkları olduğu davanın toplam sanık sayısı ise zaten 6 kişi, ancak en başından beri davalar Silivri’de görülmeye devam ediyor. İkinci ileri sürülen sebep ise; sanıkların Silivri Cezaevinde kalıyor olması, bu durum da geçersiz bir sebep çünkü sanıkların yarıdan fazlası tutuksuz yargılanıyor, ayrıca Hasdal Askeri Cezaevinde bulunan sanık sayısı da oldukça fazla. Bir diğer sebep ise güvenlik. Rektörleri, gazetecileri, generalleri “devletin güvenliğini” tehditten tutuklayan devletimiz, sanıkların güvenliğini korumaktan acizse bu durum da onların ayıbı.

*GUANTANAMO GİBİ*

Gelelim biz sanık müdafilerinin ileri sürdüğü sakıncalara:

*1-* Adalet Sarayı kavramı, insanların adalet aradıkları dolayısıyla her şeyden önce kendilerini güven içinde hissetmeleri gereken bir yerdir. Oysaki Silivri’deki ‘duruşma salonu’, -mahkeme her ne tanımda bulunursa bulunsun- cezaevi yerleşkesi içinde ve cezaevi koşullarıyla düzeni sağlanan bir yerdir. Bu, sanıklar için peşinen cezalandırılma ve sonucun baştan belli olması gibi bir psikoloji durum yaratırken, sanık yakınlarını da olumsuz şekilde etkilemektedir.

*2-* Kamuoyunun ve sanık yakınlarının duruşmaları izleyememesi, orayı adeta bir ‘Guantanamo Hapishanesi’ konumuna getirmekte. Bu durum zaten koğuşlarında da kimseyle görüştürülmeden ‘tecrit’ altında tutulan sanıklar için ikinci bir ‘tecrit’ ortamı yaratmaktadır. Ayrıca davalar başlamadan haklarında onlarca asılsız suçlama yapılan sanıkların kendilerini savunma sırası geldiğinde, söyledikleri kamuoyu tarafından duyulmamakta tahliye olsalar dahi üzerlerine atılı çamur asılı kalmaktadır.

*3-* 16 Aralık’ta ilk duruşması görülen Balyoz Davası’nda ise durum daha da kötüdür. Her şeyden önce bu davanın 196 sanığı tutuksuz yargılanmaktadır ve bu nedenle mahkemenin sanıkların cezaevine yakın yargılanması sebebi söz konusu sanıklar için geçerli değildir. Buna rağmen, söz konusu davanın soruşturma sürecinde birçok kez tutuklanıp serbest bırakılan, en son davayı gören mahkeme tarafından iddianame kabul edilirken 102’si hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan sanıklar, bu nedenle kendilerine karşı ‘ön yargılı’ olduklarını düşündükleri mahkeme üyeleri karşısına cezaevi içerisinde çıkarılmaktadır. Bu durum hem Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesi hükümlerine hem de Uluslararası Ceza ilkelerine aykırı bir durumdur. Hem kendileri, hem yakınları hayatlarının belki de en kötü anılarını geçirdikleri cezaevi ortamına, bu kez savunma yapmak üzere geri çağırılmaktadır. Bu durum kutsal savunma hakkıyla da bağdaşmamaktadır. Bu arada mahkemenin eski başkanı (dava başlamadan iki gün önce görevden alınan) Zafer Başkurt’un davayı üağlayan’da bitmek üzere olan yeni Adliye içerisindeki büyük salonlardan birinde görmek istemesi de birçok avukat tarafından bilinmekteydi.

*4-* Ayrıca aynı koşullar ile donatılabilecek birçok spor salonu İstanbul içinde de bulunmasına rağmen özellikle Silivri’nin seçilmiş olması gene anlam verilemeyen bir durumdur. Silivri Cezaevi Yerleşkesi İstanbul’a 110 km uzaklıktadır. Anadolu yakasından saat 9’da başlayacak duruşmaya yetişmek isteyen bir kişinin köprü trafiğine yakalanmadan bunu başarabilmesi için en geç saat 6’da yola çıkması gerekir ki, duruşmaların bazen gece geç saatlere kadar sürdüğü düşünüldüğünde hakim, savcı ve avukatlardan sağlıklı bir duruşma yürütmesi beklenemez. En azından duruşma sırasında uykusuzluk etkilemese bile dönüş yolunda uykusuzluk nedeniyle bir kaza yaşanma olasılığı çok yüksektir. Ayrıca benzin fiyatlarının 4 TL’yi geçtiği düşünüldüğünde Baro’nun belirlediği Asgari ücretleri bile ödeyemeyen sanıkların avukatların yol masraflarını nasıl karşılayabilecekleri de muammadır. Bu durum maddi olanaksızlıklar nedeniyle avukat tutamayan ve kendisine Baro tarafından avukat atanan kişiler için de zorluk oluşturmaktadır. Baro’nun zorunlu müdafilere verdiği ücret tüm İstanbul için aynıdır ve Silivri’ye gidiş geliş masrafını karşılamaya yetmeyecek bir harcırahtır. Bu nedenle Baro tarafından atanan avukatlar ya görevi kabul etmemekte ya da bir iki kere gelip daha sonra bir daha uğramamaktadırlar.

*TRT YANSITIYORDU*

5- Türkiye’nin önemli davalarından DP davası da özel bir mahkemede görülmüştür ancak halen daha eleştiriler alan bu dava bile, Silivri’de görülen davalar yanında daha hukuka uygun kalmaktadır. üncelikle, o zamanlar bilindiği gibi TRT davanın önemli bir bölümünü kamuoyuna yansıtmakta ve bu sayede herkes duruşmanın seyrini takip edebilmekteydi. şimdi ise en gelişmiş teknolojik aletlerle görüntü ve ses kaydı yapılan bu davanın kayıtları ne gününde ne de sonrasında basına veya avukatlara verilmemekte. Buna gerekçe olarak davanın gizliliğinin gösterilmesi mantıksızdır. üünkü bilindiği gibi davanın tüm önemli ifadeleri ve belgeleri daha avukatların eline geçmeden medyaya servis edilmiş, günlerce yayınlanmıştır. Davanın gizli kalan tek yönü sanıkların ve avukatlarının savunmaları olmaktadır. Bunda da amaç gerçeklerin üzerini örtmektir.

Sonuç olarak davaların Silivri Cezaevi’nde görülmesinin daha birçok sakıncası var olmakla beraber, bu kadarı bile ileri demokrasi iddiasında bir yönetimin başta olduğu ülkemizde hukuk denilerek en temel hukuk ilkelerini katledip, demokrasi adına insan haklarının ayaklar altına alındığının göstergesi olmaya yetmektedir. Bu konuda örnek kararları mevcut olan Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi, elbet er geç Ergenekon, Kafes ve Balyoz davaları hakkında da önemli ihlal tespitlerinde bulunacaktır. Ancak bilindiği gibi; AİHM’de de davaların sonuca bağlanması, başvuru çokluğu nedeniyle yılları almaktadır. Son Anayasa değişikliğiyle getirilen Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne bireysel başvuru hakkı da, AİHM’e başvuru önünde önemli bir engel yaratmaktadır. Her ne olursa olsun tarih mahkemesi, ileride bu davaları en az 3 değerli fidanın hukuksuzca katledildiği Gezmiş ve arkadaşlarının davası ve Menderes’lerin davası kadar kötü bir şekilde ve ‘bir daha asla’ söylemleriyle anacaktır. Ancak bu süreçte tutuklu sanık ve yakınlarının mağduriyeti halen devam etmektedir.


*Av. Serkan Günel*
*(Ergenekon, Poyrazköy, Balyoz davalarında bir kısım sanıklar müdafi üLGEN Hukuk Bürosu avukatlarından)*


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*USLU JENKİNS’İ YANITLADI…*

 

17.12.2010 *10:06*

Arı Hareketinin düzenlediği açık oturumda İngiliz gazeteci Gareth Jenkis, Balyoz davasındaki 11 nolu CD’nin sahte olmasına dayanarak “*bir kanıtın sahte olması bütün davayı çökertmeye yeter*” dedi. İkinci tartışmacı olan Emrullah Uslu bu konuda öyle bir “*savunma*” yaptı ki dinleyen kimse anlamadı. 

*Milliyet yazarı Melih Aşık, bugünkü yazısının bir bölümünde bu tartışmayı şöyle anlattı:* 

“Arı Hareketi’nin düzenlediği dünkü yuvarlak masa toplantısının konusu: “Ergenekon ve Balyoz davasının Türk Toplumuna etkileri” idi... 

Konuşmacı İngiliz gazeteci Gareth Jenkins.. Tartışmacı Dr. Emrullah Uslu...

Arı Hareketi Başkanı Ural Aküzüm’ün tarafsız yönetiminde uygar bir tartışma izledik. 
Gareth Jenkins konuşmasında ağırlığı Balyoz davasına verdi, konuyu bizim bu sütunda sık sık dile getirdiğimiz açıdan ele aldı.

Balyoz Planı ve en önemli ekleri 11 numaralı CD’de yer alıyordu. 

Jenkins, örneklerle, bu CD’nin üzerinde yazıldığı gibi 5 Mart 2003 tarihinde değil, çok daha sonra hazırlandığına ilişkin örnekler verdi.

Mesela... CD 11’e göre darbe sırasında kontrol altına alınacak ilaç firmalarından biri “Yeni Recordati İlaç”tır... 2003 yılında bu isimde bir firma yok; “Yeni İlaç ” diye bir firma var ve bu firma Ekim 2008’de İtalyan Recordati firması tarafından satın alınarak adı 2009 ’daki genel kurulda “Yeni Recodati İlaç” olarak değiştiriliyor.

Planda adı geçen Medical Park Sultangazi adlı hastane bu adı 2008’de, dernekler arasında adı geçen “Liberal Avrupa Derneği” de o adı 2006 yılında almış. ürnekler uzayıp gidiyor.

Gareth Jenkins bir kanıtın sahte olması bütün davayı çökertmeye yeter, derken biz en çok bu soruya Taraf gazetesi yazarı Emrullah Uslu’nun vereceği yanıtı merak ediyorduk... Uslu, Jenkins’in kuşkularında haklı olduğunu ancak bu çelişkilerin sonradan arşiv çalışmaları sırasında meydana gelmiş olabileceğini söyledi. Salonda kimse bu açıklamadan bir şey anlamadı. Gareth Jenkins, CD’nin üzerinde 5 Mart 2003 tarihinin bulunduğunu tekrar hatırlattı.

İngiliz gazeteci bizim basını eleştirdi, Ergenekon iddialarına geniş yer veren basının yargı sürecini pek az yansıttığını söyledi. Medya korkutulmuştu. Sürekli tek taraflı haberler yapan Zaman gazetesinin bir haberini ise cihat sitelerinden biri almış ve Jenkins’in adresini de yayımlayarak kendisini hedef göstermişti. 

Jenkins kuşkusuz cesur ve gerçek bir gazeteci.”

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*SİLİVRİ'DEN BİR İLK!! MAHKEME SALONU'NDAKİ EYLEMİN GüRüNTüLERİ*








*ULUSAL KANAL* / 23 Aralık 2010

----------


## bozok

*"Neden tedirginsin, korkuyor musunuz?"* 




24.12.2010 *- 14:16*

*Kayseri eski Jandarma Komutanı Emekli Albay Cemal Temizöz ve eski Cizre Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atağ'ın da sanıkları aralarında bulunduğu faili meçhil cinayetler davasının bugünkü duruşmasında ilginç diyaloglar yaşandı.*

*Müdahil avukatları davanın en önemli tanığı Asker Pökön'e ''Neden böyle tedirginsin. Korkuyor musun?'' diye sordu. Tanık Pökön de ''Benim kimseden korkum yok. Türkçe bilmediğim için söylenenleri anlamakta zorluk çekiyorum'' diye cevapladı.* 


*DİYARBAKIR -* Kayseri eski Jandarma Komutanı Emekli Albay Cemal Temizöz ve eski Cizre Belediye Başkanı Kamil Atağ'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 7 sanığın yargılanmasına devam edildi. 

Diyarbakır 6. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen duruşmaya tutuklu sanıklar emekli Albay Cemal Temizöz, Kamil Atağ, Tamer Atağ, Fırat Altın, Hıdır Altuğ, Adem Yakin ve Kukel Atağ katıldı. 

Mahkeme Başkanı Menderes Yılmaz, bir önceki duruşmanın yapıldığı ve aynı zamanda KCK davasının da görüldüğü özel salonda tadilat çalışmasının bulunduğunu bu nedenle duruşmanın o salonda yapılamadığını anlattı. *Mahkeme heyeti, duruşmanın sabahki bölümünde tanıklar Abdullah Aşam, Asker ve Rabia Pökön'ü dinledi.* 

Mustafa Aydın'ın öldürülmesi olayıyla ilgili ifadesine başvurulan tanık Abdullah Aşam, kendisinin gönüllü köy korucusu olduğunu, 1994 yılında katıldığı operasyonda bir gönüllü köy korucusunun kayadan düşerek öldüğünü öğrendiğini anlattı. Söz konusu kişinin Mustafa Aydın olduğunu daha sonra öğrendiğini kaydeden Aşam, *''Onun korucu olup olmadığını bilmiyordum. Benim gibi gönüllü korucu olabilir. ülümüyle ilgili bilgim yok. Sadece kayadan düşerek öldüğünü duydum. Taziyesine gittim''* dedi. 

*İFADELERİNİ GERİ üEKMİşLERDİ* 
Duruşmaya tanık olarak çağrılan 63 yaşındaki Asker Pökön ve 54 yaşındaki eşi Rabia Pökön de 30 Ocak 1994 yılında Cizre'de İbrahim Danış'ın öldürülmesiyle ilgili bildiklerini anlattı. Türkçe bilmediği için tercüman aracılığıyla ifade veren tanık Asker Pökön, söz konusu cinayet olayıyla ilgili bilgisinin bulunmadığını belirtti. 

Mahkeme Başkanı Menderes Yılmaz, tanık Pökön'e 2 Aralık 2009 tarihinde Cizre'de Cumhuriyet savcısına verdiği ifadeyi okuyarak, *''Bu ifade ve imza sana ait mi?''* diye sordu. İmzanın kendisine ait olduğunu anlatan tanık Pökön, *''Ben savcıya oğlumun öldürülmesiyle ilgili bildiklerimi anlattım. İbrahim Danış adlı şahsın öldürülmesiyle ilgili bir şey bilmiyorum. Savcılığa kendim gittim. Elimde yazılı dilekçe yoktu''* dedi.

*NEDEN TEDİRGİNSİN KORKUYOR MUSUN?*
*Müdahil avukatları tanık Asker Pökön'e ''Neden böyle tedirginsin. Korkuyor musun?'' diye sordu. Tanık Pökön de ''Benim kimseden korkum yok. Türkçe bilmediğim için söylenenleri anlamakta zorluk çekiyorum'' diye cevapladı.*

Cizre'de öldürülen inşaat ustası İbrahim Danış olayının tanıkları arasında yer alan Asker Pökön ile Rabia Pökön daha önce bütün detaylarıyla anlattıkları olayı görmediklerini dile getirdi. 

*CİZRE'DE VERDİğİ İFADELERİ REDDETTİ*
16 yıl önce bir düğün halayına atılan bombada oğlu Mehmet Emin'i kaybettiğini anlatan Pökön, önce şikayetçi olduğunu, ancak Diyarbakır'da eğitim gören oğlunun isteği üzerine şikayetten vazgeçtiğini dile getirdi. Pökön'ün geçen yıl Cizre'de savcıya verdiği *"Bir Nuh Mahallesi'ne bir operasyon yapıldı. İbrahim adında bir komşumuz vardı. Evlerinin avlusunu görebiliyorduk. Askerler oraya geldi.Hepimizi dışarı çıkarıp kimlik kontrolü yaptılar. Kamil, Temel ve Yüzbaşı Cemal Temizöz de vardı. Temel, İbrahim'e 3 el ateş ettikten sonra kanına elini batırıp Kamil'e gösterdi. Baba bak 'senin babanın öcünü aldım' dedi. Daha sonra bir mayın getirdiler. Bodruma koydular. İbrahim'i de bodruma koydular. Sonra büyük bir patlama oldu. Ceset parçalarını toplayıp traktörle götürdüler"* şeklinde ifadelerini reddetti. İfadenin altında imzanın kendisine ait olduğunu belirten Pökön ancak ifade vermediğini savundu. Pökön, savcılığa gittiğini de itiraf etti. 

*SAVCININ İSTEDİğİ KAğITLARI İMZALADIK*
Tanık Rabia Pökön ise Danış'ın öldürülmesiyle ilgili bilgi sahibi olmadığını Cizre Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığındaki ifadenin de kendisine ait olmadığını ileri sürdü. Söz konusu ifadenin basında yer alması üzerine Cizre Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına ikinci kez dilekçe veren çift, okuma yazma bilmediklerini ve kendilerine verilen dilekçelere imza attıklarını ileri sürmüşlerdi.

*''SAVCI HAKKINDA YASAL İşLEM YAPILSIN''*
Duruşmada söz alan sanık Cemal Temizöz'ün avukatı Mustafa Olcayto üzhan, iki tanığın 16 yıl önce yaşanan bir olayı bütün ayrıntılarıyla hatırlamasının hayatın olağan akışına aykırı olduğunu savunarak, *''Bize göre Cizre Cumhuriyet Savcısı, devam eden bir yargılamaya ilişkin tanık tedarik etmiştir. Kendisi hakkında yasal işlem yapılmasını talep ediyorum''* dedi. 

Avukatların taleplerinin ardından Mahkeme Başkanı Yılmaz, duruşmaya öğleden sonra görülmek üzere ara verdi. Duruşmayı Barış ve Demokrasi Partisi (BDP) Genel Başkanı *Selahattin Demirtaş* ile BDP Genel Başkan yardımcısı *Gültan Kışanak* ile BDP Batman Milletvekili *Ayla Akat Ata'da* izledi. 

*İSTENEN CEZALAR*
Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca hazırlanan 104 sayfalık iddianamede, sanıkların TCK'nın *''adam öldürmek'', ''cürüm işlemek için teşekkül oluşturmak'' ve ''adam öldürmeye azmettirmek''* suçlarından cezalandırılmaları isteniyor. Sanıklardan Cemal Temizöz'ün dokuz, Kamil Atağ'ın yedi, Tamer Atağ'ın iki, Adem Yakin'in yedi, Hıdır Altuğ'un üç, Fırat Altın'ın (Abdulhakim Güven) altı, Kukel Atağ'ın ise bir kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapisle cezalandırılmaları talep ediliyor. 

Sanık Temizöz'ün 1993'te Cizre'de *''terörle mücadele ediliyor''* görüntüsü altında *''korucu, itirafçı ve uzman çavuşlardan bir grup oluşturduğu, grubun, süreç içerisinde asli görevinden ayrılarak, terör örgütü PKK'ya yardım ettiğinin değerlendirildiği ya da özel sebeplerden dolayı gözaltına aldıkları kişileri sorguladığı''* ileri sürülen iddianamede, grubun sorgulanan bu kişilerden bir kısmını öldürdüğü öne sürülüyor.

*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*"üok gizli" belgeleri imha etmiş* 

**
**

27.12.2010 *- 01:42*


*Balyoz Darbe Planı iddialarıyla ilgili bir haber kaynağı tarafından kendisine teslim edilen belgeleri savcılığa teslim eden Taraf muhabiri Mehmet Baransu'nun, delil sayılabilecek bazı "çok gizli" belgeleri "sorumluluk doğuracağı" zannıyla savcılığa vermeyip imha ettiği öğrenildi.* 

*İhsan DEMİR - GAZETEPORT*

*İSTANBUL /* Balyoz Darbe Planı iddialarıyla ilgili olarak haber kaynağı tarafından kendisine teslim edilen belgelerin bir kısmını, üzel Yetkili Savcı Bilal Bayraktar'a teslim eden Taraf muhabiri Mehmet Baransu'nun bu belgeler arasında bulunan ve üzerinde *"çok gizli"* damgası bulunan delil sayılabilecek bazı belgeleri de savcılığa vermeyip *sorumluluk doğuracağı için* imha ettiği öğrenildi. 

*BAşKA BİR SORUşTURMA İüİN SELİMİYE'DEYDİ*
Mehmet Baransu'nun, 26 şubat 2010 tarihinde bir soruşturma için Selimiye'de bulunan 1. Ordu Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığında bulunduğu sırada, Balyoz Darbe Planı iddialarıyla ilgili olarak Askeri Savcı Hakim Albay Bülent Münger tarafından başlatıldığı öğrenilen soruşturma kapsamında ifadesi alındı. Mehmet Baransu iddialarla ilgili soruşturma açan askeri savcı Bülent Münger'e ifade verdi. Baransu ifadesinde Balyoz Darbe Planı iddialarıyla ilgili belgelerin kendisine emekli olduğunu tahmin ettiği bir asker tarafından teslim edildiğini söyledi. 

Baransu'nun emekli bir asker olduğunu tahmin ettiği haber kaynağı tarafından bir bavul içinde kendisine teslim edilen Balyoz Darbe Planı ile ilgili olduğunu belirttiği belgelerin tamamını soruşturmayı yürüten savcıya vermediği, savcıdan gizlediği ve üzerinde *"çok gizli"* olduğunu ileri sürdüğü bazı belgeleri sorumluluk doğuracağı için imha ettiğini söylediği öğrenildi.



*BARANSU'NUN ASKERİ SAVCIYA VERDİğİ İFADE*
Soruşturma konusu belgeler ilk önce bana bavulla birlikte gelmişti. Bavuldan bana orijinallerini gösterdi. Sonra taranmış olan 3 adet DVD ve 1 adet CD'sini verdi. Bavulu getirmemin sebebi orijinal olduklarını gör ve emin ol şeklinde konuştu. Ben belgelere göz gezdirdim. El yazılı belgeleri inceledim. Konuşma kasetlerine baktım. DVD'lere baktım. Doğruluğuna kanaat getirdim. 3 adet DVD ile 1 adet CD'yi kendisinden aldım. Ancak bundan önce bavulun içinde orijinal belgelerle birlikte CD'ler ve kasetlerde vardı. Ben ilk etapta 3 adet DVD ile 1 adet CD'yi aldım. Bunları da gazete içinde inceledik. Bazı belgelerin çıktısını aldık. Tarama işlemi yaptık. Belgeleri getiren şahıs bavulu alıp gitti. Biz DVD ve CD içerisindeki bazı belgeleri yayınlayıp akabinde savcılık isteyince bunları savcılığa teslim ettik. Askeri savcılığa da birer suretini verdik. Yaklaşık 9 gün sonra sabahleyin tekrar benimle irtibata geçti. Bana iş yerine yakın bir yerde bavulun içindeki tüm orijinal belgeleri teslim etti. Ben bavulu alıp gazeteye geldim. Savcı Bilal Bayraktar'ı aradım. Bana polis gönderdiler. Polisle birlikte bavulu savcılığa teslim ettik. Savılık aşamasında belgelerin parmak izine bakıldı. ünce bavulun parmak izini, daha sonra da bavulun içerisindeki belgelerdik parmak izinin incelemesine başlanıldı. Bavulun içerisinde 19 adet CD vardı. Cd'ler üzerinde yazılar vardı. 10 adet ses kaydının bulunduğu kasetler vardı. Kasetlerin çözümlenmesi CD içerisinde hazırdı. Bu şekilde gelmişti. Biz çözümleme yapmadık. Ancak kasetleri dinlemiştik. bu arada çocuğum yoğun bakımda olduğu için çözümleme işini hatırlamıyorum. Bu konuda net bir bilgim yoktur. Bizim için önemli olan belgelerin orijinal olup olmadığıydı. Muhbirin kimliğini önemsemiyorum. Ancak konuşmalarımızda bana emekli olduğundan bahsetmişti. Bana kendi kimliğiyle ilgili bilgi de vermek istemiyordu. Ancak 2003 yılında görevli olduğu 2006-2007 gibi de emekli olduğunu tahmin etmiştim. Ancak bundan emin değilim. Belki de yalan söylüyordu. Halen görevde olan bir personel görüntüsü yoktu. Traşı görünümü, emekli bir kişiye benziyordu. Saçları uzundu. Mavi klasörlerin içerisinde belgeler vardı. Fotoğraf albümü gibi bir şey vardı. Naylon föylerin içerisinde evraklar vardı. DVD'leri incelediğimde bazı orijinal belgelerin eksik olarak tarandığını gördüm. Biz genel olarak hangi bilgisayardan çıktığını görünce bunların 2003 yılındaki toplantıda dosyalar haline getirildiğini ve muhafaza edildiğini kanaat edindik. *Ayrıca içinde çok gizli belgeler olduğu için bunları imha ettik. üünkü bunların sorumluluk doğuracağını bildiğimiz için savcılığa teslim ettikten sonra bunları imha etmiştik"* dedi.

Tanığın beyanı yeterli görüldü. Beyanlar okunarak birlikte imza altın alındı. 26.02.2010


...

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon’da tahliye hesapları karıştı* 



27.12.2010* - 08:53*

*Ergenekon sanıklarından tutukluluk süreleri 4 yılı dolduracak olanlar, yeni düzenlemeye göre tahliye edilmeyi bekliyor. Ancak bu ay sonunda yürürlüğe girecek olan madde, tutukluluk süresinin bazı suçlarda iki kat olarak uygulanmasını öngörüyor.*

Ceza yargılamalarını düzenleyen, tutuklama sürelerini ve kriterlerini değiştiren Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu (CMK), Aralık 2004’te kabul edilerek, 1 Haziran 2005’te yürürlüğe girdi. Kanunun, “tutuklulukta geçecek süreyi” düzenleyen 102. maddesinin yürürlüğe girişi ise 31 Aralık 2010’a bırakıldı.

2005’te Ergenekon ve bağlantılı davaların hiçbiri yoktu. Zaman geçti. Geçen sürede, Türkiye’nin aslında uzun zamandır kanayan yarası olan uzun tutukluluk süreleri, Ergenekon sanıkları Tuncay üzkan, Mustafa Balbay, Mehmet Haberal gibi isimlerin uzun tutukluluk halleri nedeniyle ülke gündemine oturdu. Maddenin yürürlüğe giriş tarihi kapıya dayandı. Cuma günü itibariyle, mahkemelerin yeni düzenleme uyarınca, bütün sanıkların tutukluluk durumunu yeniden değerlendirmesi gerekecek. İşte olay burada düğümleniyor.
102. maddenin ne dediğine bakalım.

Maddede, “Ağır ceza mahkemesinin görevine giren işlerde, tutukluluk süresi en çok iki yıldır. Bu süre, zorunlu hallerde gerekçesi gösterilerek uzatılabilir, uzatma süresi toplam 3 yılı geçemez” ifadesi yer alıyor. CMK’nın 252. maddesinde ise “Devletin güvenliğine karşı suçlarda, anayasal düzene ve bu düzenin işleyişine karşı suçlarda, milli savunmaya karşı suçlarda ve devlet sırlarına karşı suçlarda tutuklama süresi iki kat uygulanacaktır” deniliyor.
İlk bakışta son derece anlaşılır gözüken bu madde üzerinde aslında büyük bir tartışma yaşanıyor. Tartışma, maddelerdeki “Zorunlu hallerde gerekçesi gösterilerek uzatılabilir. Uzatma süresi 3 yılı geçemez” ve “iki kat uygulanır” ifadelerinden kaynaklanıyor. Herkes, bu ifadeler üzerinden kendi konumuna uygun bir hesap yapıyor. 

*Herkesin hesabı ayrı* 
Uzun yıllardır cezaevinde bulunan tutukluların hesabı 4 yıldan fazla tutuklu kalınamayacağına yönelik. Ergenekon sanıklarının avukatlarının da desteklediği bu yoruma göre, “ağır ceza mahkemelerinde yargılananlar en fazla 2 yıl tutuklu kalabileceği için, bu sürenin iki katının geçerli olduğu özel yetkili mahkemelerde yargılananlar da 4 yıldan fazla cezaevinde tutulamaz. Bu da ancak zorunla hallerde mümkündür.”

Buna karşılık, farklı hukukçular, “Bu yorumu yapanlar, ağır ceza mahkemelerindeki 2 yıllık alt sürenin 3 yılı geçemeyecek biçimde uzatılabileceğini unutuyor” yorumunu yapıyor.

3 yıllık süreyi anımsatan hukukçular da kendi içinde ikiye ayrılıyor. Bir yoruma göre, “3 yılı geçemez” ifadesi; 2 yıllık alt süreye sadece 1 yıl eklenebileceği, toplam 3 yıldan fazla tutuklu kalınamayacağı anlamına geliyor. Bu durumda, özel yetkili mahkemelerde de sürenin 6 yıldan fazla olmaması gerekiyor. Diğer yoruma göre ise düzenleme, 2 yıllık alt süreye, an fazla 3 yıl ekleme yapılabileceği anlamına geliyor. Bu yorumun sahiplerine göre ise ağır cezada yargılananlar en fazla 5 yıl, özel yetkili mahkemelerde yargılananlar en fazla 10 yıl tutuklu kalabilir. 

*Mahkemeye bağlı*
Bu yorumlar, tutukluluk süreleri 2 yıla yaklaşan Ergenekon sanıkları açısından hayati önem taşıyor. 653 gündür tutuklu bulunan Balbay, 622 gündür tutuklu bulunan Haberal gibi isimler de bunların başında geliyor.

Zira, hemen tahliye edilmemeleri zaten eleştiri konusu olan bu isimler için “10 yıllık hesabın geçerli olması” tutukluluk süresinin daha yıllar süreceği endişesi yaratıyor.

Danıştay davası sanıkları Alparslan Arslan, Osman Yıldırım, Tekin Irşi gibi 4 yıldan fazla süredir tutuklu bulunan isimler ise 4 yıllık yorum geçerli sayılırsa, hemen tahliye edilebilecek. Ergenekon sanıkları Veli Küçük, Muzaffer Tekin, Doğu Perinçek gibi isimler de bu yorum geçerli sayılırsa, kısa süre sonra mahkeme kararı gerekmeksizin tahliye olabilecek.

Hangi yorumun doğru olacağı konusundaki son sözü ise mahkemeler söyleyecek. üünkü kafa karışıklıklarına rağmen hükümet, yargıyı bağlayıcı bir düzenleme yapmadı ve işi mahkemelere bıraktı. Ancak Türkiye’nin dört bir yanındaki mahkemeler farklı farklı yorumlar yaparsa, iş iyice içinden çıkılmaz bir hal alacak. Bu durumda, mahkeme kararlarını Yargıtay’a taşıma yetkisi bulunan Adalet Bakanlığı’nın yorumu, belirleyici hale gelecek. Bakanlık, kendi yorumuna aykırı kararları, uygulama birliği sağlaması için Yargıtay’a götürebilecek. 

*Bakanlıkta kuşku yok*
Edindiğimiz bilgilere göre Adalet Bakanlığı, düzenlemede bu kadar tartışılacak bir yön görmedi. Bu nedenle, açıklayıcı bir yasal düzenleme çalışması da yapmadı.

Kulislere yansıyan bilgilere göre, bakanlık, “Ağır ceza mahkemelerinde en fazla 2 yıl tutuklu kalınabilir, bu süre en fazla 3 yıl arttırılabilir, doğal olarak toplam 5 yıldan fazla tutuklu kalınamaz. üzel yetkili mahkemeler için de maddede sürelerin iki katının uygulanacağı belirtildiğine göre, hem 2 yıllık sürenin 4 yıl olarak düşünülmesi, hem de 3 yıllık sürenin 6 yıl olarak düşünülmesi gerekir. Bu durumda, toplam süre 10 yıldan fazla olamaz” görüşünü taşıyor. 10 yıla bulabilecek toplam tutukluluk süresinin Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi’nde mahkumiyete yol açıp açmayacağı konusuna gelince. Hükümetin bu konudaki değerlendirmesinin şöyle olduğunu öğrendik:

“Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesi’nin “hürriyet ve güvenlik hakkı” başlıklı 5. ve adil yargılanma hakkı başlıklı 6. maddeleri kapsamında değerlendirilen uzun tutukluluk hallerinde, önemli olan tutuklu geçirilen sürenin makul olup olmadığı. Bu da somut olayın özelliklerine göre değerlendirileceğinden, tutukluluk gerekçelerinin yeterli ve geçerli olması, soruşturmayı yürütenlerin hızlı hareket etmesi halinde Sözleşme’ye aykırı bir durum söz konusu olmayacaktır.” 

*Ergin: Hüküm çok açık*
Uzun tutukluluk konusundaki hassasiyetini daha önce de açıklayan Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin, buna karşın tartışmanın, somut durumlar üzerinden yürütülmesini doğru bulmadığını söyledi. Ergin, “Yürürlüğe girecek hüküm çok açık” görüşünde. Bakalım, cuma gününden sonra mahkemeler düğümü nasıl çözecek? *(Serpil üevikcan / Milliyet)*



*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*"Balyoz'da suçlu varsa benim"* 


*

*
28.12.2010* - 14:37*

*''Balyoz Planı'' iddialarına ilişkin eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek ve eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 196 sanıklı davanın ikinci duruşması başladı.

''Balyoz Planı'' iddialarına ilişkin görülen davanın sanıklarından eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, ''Seminerin sevk ve idaresini ben yaptım. Kaynağının, temelinin nereden geldiğini açıklayabilecek durumdayım. Suç isnadı varsa bana yapılmalı. Arkadaşlarım suçlu değillerdir'' dedi.

Duruşma yeni reddi hakim taleplerinin değerlendirilmesi için 6 Ocak tarihine ertelendi.*

*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesindeki salonda görülen duruşmada, geçen celseye katılmayan bazı sanıkların kimlik tespitleri tamamlandı. 

Duruşmada söz alan Tümgeneral Gürbüz Kaya ve diğer bazı sanıkların avukatı Ahmet Koç, Anayasanın kuvvetler ayrılığı ilkesine dikkat çekerek, yargıçların yıllardır *''Adalet mülkün temelidir''* yazısı altında adalet dağıtmaya çalıştığını söyledi. 

Ancak bu davalarda mahkemenin yürütme tarafından baskı altına alınmaya çalışıldığını savunan avukat Koç, *''İktidarın eylem ve söylemleriyle mahkeme siyasallaşmıştır. Emekli ve muvazzaf Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin sayın mensupları adalet arayışına gelmişlerdir. Ancak bağımsız ve tarafsız olması gereken yargıçların maddi ve manevi baskı altında oldukları izlenimi verilmektedir''* dedi. 

Koç, müvekkili Tümgeneral Gürbüz Kaya'nın yanı sıra Tuğamiral Abdullah Gavremoğlu ve Jandarma Tümgeneral Halil Helvacıoğlu'nun terfilerinin YAş tarafından onaylanmasına karşın yürütme tarafından açığa alındıklarını ifade ederek, bunların idarenin baskı yapma çalışmaları olduğunu öne sürdü. 

Eski İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Zafer Başkurt'un görevden alınmasının *''üzel yetkili mahkeme içinde başka özel yetkili bir mahkeme mi kuruluyor?''* sorusunu akla getirdiğini anlatan Koç, mahkemenin diğer üyelerinin de tarafsızlığını yitirdiğini düşündüklerini belirterek, *''Bu yargıçların tarafsız ve bağımsız olacaklarından şüpheye düşmekteyim. Tarafsızlıklarını yitirmiş oldukları endişesi, adalet ve yargıya güveni sarsar. üye hakimlerin çekilmelerini talep ediyorum''* diye konuştu. 

Koç, iddianamenin özetlenerek okunmasını istediklerini ifade ederek, emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın önceki duruşmada talep ettiği askeri bilirkişi bulundurma isteminin yerinde olacağını anlatarak, *''Duruşmada söylenecek askeri terimlerin ne anlama geleceği konusunda Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ya da Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığının göndereceği bilirkişinin hazır bulundurulmasını talep ediyoruz''* dedi. 

*GüREVSİZLİK TALEBİ*
Eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral *üzden ürnek'in* avukatı Dinçer Eskiyerli de müvekkilinin atılı suçu işlediği iddia edilen dönemde kuvvet komutanı olarak görev yaptığını dile getirerek, bu nedenle ürnek'in yüce divan sıfatıyla Anayasa Mahkemesinde yargılanması gerektiğini bildirdi. 

Avukat Eskiyerli, mahkemenin görevsizlik kararı vermesi gerektiğini, bu taleplerinin geri çevrilmesi durumunda iddianamenin tekrar edilen bölümlerini atlanarak okunmasını talep etti. 

Eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli *Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına* avukatı Hasan Fehmi Demir de müvekkilinin 2003-2005 yılları arasında Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı olduğunu anımsatarak, Fırtına'nın isnat edilen suç tarihi itibariyle komutan olduğunu belirtti. 

Mahkemenin görevli olmadığını ifade eden avukat Demir, yetkisizlik kararı verilerek davanın Anayasa Mahkemesine gönderilmesini istedi. 

Sanık avukatlarından Metin üetinbaş da suç tarihi itibariyle kuvvet komutanı olan sanıkların bulunduğunu dile getirerek, yargılama yerinin yüce divan sıfatıyla Anayasa Mahkemesi olduğunu kaydetti. 

Başka suçtan tutuklu olan Albay Dursun üiçek de suçlamaların ve iddiaların kişilerin şahsıyla ilgili olmadığını belirterek, *''Suçlamalar rütbeli olarak görev yaptığımız resmi kimliğimizle ilgilidir. Suçların askeri mahalde işlendiği belirtilmiştir. Davanın askeri mahkemeye gönderilmesini talep ediyorum''* dedi. 

Albay Dursun üiçek de Anayasa ve askeri mahkemelerin kuruluşuyla ilgili kanuna ve Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu'na göre mahkemenin görevsiz olduğunu söyledi. 

*SEMİNERDE İşLENEN BİR SUü VARSA BEN İşLEDİM*
Sanıklardan üetin Doğan da iddianamede davanın temelinin CD'lere dayandırıldığını ifade ederek, *''Eğer seminerde işlenen bir suç varsa, başkanı bendim. O dönemde ordu komutanıydım. Seminerin sevk ve idaresini ben yaptım. Kaynağının, temelinin nereden geldiğini açıklayabilecek durumdayım. Suç isnadı varsa bana yapılmalı. Arkadaşlarım suçlu değillerdir''* diye konuştu. 

Doğan'ın bu konuşmasını, salonda bulunan izleyiciler alkışladı. Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı ümer Diken ise alkışlanmaması konusunda izleyicileri uyardı. 

*BELGELER CD'NİN üRETİLDİğİ TARİHTE üRETİLDİ*
İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada söz alan sanıklardan emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın avukatı Celal ülgen, iddianame yazılırken 11 numaralı CD'ye dayandırıldığını belirtti. 

Zaman açısından da önemli bir çelişki olduğunu ifade eden ülgen, belgelerin bu CD'nin üretildiği tarihte ya da bir gün önce gerçekleştiğini ileri sürdü. 

ülgen, *''ürneğin fişleme yapma emri veren doküman ile fişleme yapılmış olduğunu gösteren doküman aynı günde ve aynı saatte üretilmiş. Bunu gizlemek için karıştırmak için birileri bu pazılı bulmacayı önümüze koymuşlar. Bu nedenle iddianame okunurken iddiaların hangi klasörlerdeki kanıtlara dayandığının belirtilmesini talep etmekteyiz''* dedi. 

ülgen, 48 kişinin seminere katılanlar ve *''Balyoz Görev Ek A''*sında ismi yazıldığı için, 43 kişinin salt *''Görev Ek A''*da ismi geçtiği için, 51 kişinin *''Suga–çalışma grupları''* listesinden, 17 kişinin *''kilit görevlere atanacak kişiler''* listesinden, 3 kişinin *''Oraj'',* 32 kişinin de *''operasyon timleri''* listesinden sanık olarak iddianameye aktarıldığını öne sürdü. 

Sanık avukatlarından Hatice üzgün Duman da özel yetkili mahkemenin görevsizlik kararı vererek, dosyanın normal ağır ceza mahkemenine gönderilmesini istedi. 

Sanıklardan Levent Erkek'in avukatı Yılmaz Yazıcıoğlu da duruşma salonunun Silivri Cezaevi'nde olmasını eleştirerek, *''Burada savaş suçluları yargılamıyoruz''* diye konuştu. 

İddianamenin çarpık ve hukuki dayanaktan yoksun olduğunu savunan Yazıcıoğlu, iddianamenin hepsinin okunmasını talep etti. 

Duruşmada söz alan bazı avukatlar da reddihakim talebinde bulundukları üye hakimlerin duruşma salonunda yer almalarının doğru olmadığını ifade ederek, İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine itiraz haklarının olduğunu, bu yönde bir karar verilmediği için duruşmanın geri bırakılmasını istediler. 

*Duruşmada, müdahillik talebinde bulunan üzgür Düşünce ve Eğitim Hakları Derneği Genel Başkanı Rıdvan Kaya ve avukatı Necip Kibar ile yine müdahil olmak isteyen yazar Abdurrahman Dilipak'ın avukatı da hazır bulundu.* 

Sanıklardan üetin Doğan ise CD'lerle ilgili olarak TüBİTAK raporunda *''kötü niyetli kişiler tarafından eski tarihli CD'lerin hazırlanabileceği''*nin belirtildiğini ifade etti. 

Doğan, 102 kişi hakkında yakalama kararının çıkarıldığını anımsatarak, dosyaya ilişkin askeri bilirkişi raporunun 1 ayda hazırlandığını, bu raporun gündeme getirilerek okunmasını istedi. 

*SAVCILIK GüRüşü*
Taleplerin ardından görüşünü açıklayan İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Savaş Kırbaş, yetkisizlik taleplerinin reddedilmesini isteyerek, Türk Ceza Kanunu'nun (TCK) terörle mücadele suçlarını düzenleyen maddeleri gereğince bu suçların özel yetkili mahkemelerin kapsamına girdiğini söyledi. 

Kuvvet komutanlarının Yüce Divan sıfatıyla Anayasa Mahkemesinde yargılanmasına yönelik talepleri de değerlendiren Savcı Kırbaş, bu kişilerin eski TCK'nın 147. maddesine muhalefet ettikleri gerekçesiyle yargılandıklarını söyledi. 

Kırbaş, bu kişilere isnat edilen suçların Anayasa Mahkemesinin görevi kapsamında değerlendirilmeyeceğinden bu yöndeki talebin reddine karar verilmesini istedi. 

Bazı avukatların askeri bilirkişi isteminin de kabul edilmemesini talep eden Savcı Kırbaş, dosyadaki *''devlet sırrı''* olan bilgi ve belgelerin ayrılarak, bunların dışındakilerin sanık ve avukatlarına istenmesi halinde verilmesini mütalaa etti.

*''MAHKEME EVVELA DAVANIN CD'LER SAHTE Mİ, DEğİL Mİ BULMASI LAZIM''*
Doğan, İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince görülen davanın duruşmasına verilen arada Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nin önünde basın mensuplarına yaptığı açıklamada, bazı avukatların davanın belli bölümlerinin ayrılması gerektiğini söylediklerini hatırlattı. 

Doğan, şöyle devam etti: 

*''Ben de iddianamenin 50 ve 81. sayfalarında bu davanın temel dayanağının 11, 16 ve 17 numaralı CD'ler olduğunu, öncelikle bu CD'lerin 1. Ordu'dan çıktığına dair TüBİTAK raporları dahil hiçbir rapor bulunmadığını, bu nedenle 2. TüBİTAK raporunda özellikle üst verilerle oynanarak sahte CD'ler çıkartılabileceğini ve bizim bu konuda zamansal çelişkiler bulduğumuzu, evvela davanın CD'ler sahte mi, değil mi bölümünün halledilmesi gerektiğini söyledim. üünkü CD'lerin üzerindeki üst verilerde kullanıcı olan ve burada bulunan 148 kişi öyle sanıktır dedim.''* 

Mahkeme heyeti başkanına öncelikle belirttiği konunun halledilmesi gerektiğini aktardığını belirten Doğan, *''Mahkeme başkanına, bundan sonraki süreçte geriye sadece seminerler kalacak. O dönemde 1. Ordu komutanıydım. Seminerler benim emrimde sevk ve idare edilmiştir. Eğer bir suç varsa bana aittir. Ben kefilim, kendi savunmamı kendim yaparım. Bu kadar insanı buraya getirmenin bir anlamı yoktur beyanatında bulundum''* şeklinde konuştu. 

*İTİZARLARIN SONUCU BEKLENECEK*
Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nde görülen davada söz alan eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına'nın avukatı Hasan Fehmi Demir, bu kadar muvazzaf subay ve üst düzey komutanın bulunduğu davada sanıkların terör suçundan yargılandığını söyledi. 

Demir, *''Burada garip bir durum ortaya çıkıyor. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri terörist, terör örgütü de ordu sayılıyor. Askeriye ile ilgili bir sorun olduğunda Genelkurmay Başkanlığına sorulmuyor, en can alıcı konular İmralı ile görüşülüyor''* iddiasında bulundu. 

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Savaş Kırbaş'ın Anayasa Mahkemesinde yargılanma talebinin reddedilmesine ilişkin görüşüne katılmadığını ifade eden Demir, işlenen suçun görev suçu olup olmadığının daha teminatlı bir mahkeme olan Anayasa Mahkemesinin takdirine bırakılmasını istediklerini söyledi. 

Sanıklardan Faruk Oktay Memioğlu'nun avukatı da müvekkilinin kanser olduğunu belirterek, bağırsağından 60 santimetre kesildiğini, bu nedenle duruşmalara katılmasının zor olduğu, duruşmalardan vareste tutulması gerektiğini bildirdi. 

Tutuklu sanık Albay Dursun üiçek de mahkemeye duruşma aralarında yakınlarıyla görüşmek için başvurduklarını, bunun Silivri Cumhuriyet Savcılığına bildirmelerinin istendiğini ifade ederek, *''Burası bağımsız, tarafsız mahkeme ise bu kararları sizin vermeniz gerekir''* dedi. 

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı ümer Diken ise duruşma aşamasındaki olayları yönetmekle görevli olduklarını belirterek, kişilerin cezaevinde yakınlarıyla görüşmelerinin cezaevi kolluk güçleri ve cezaevi savcılığının inisiyatifinde olduğunu söyledi. 

Bu arada, duruşmayı izleyenler arasında üetin Doğan'ın kızı Pınar Doğan ve damadı Dani Rodrik de yer aldı. 

*DURUşMA, 6 OCAK 2011 TARİHİNE BIRAKILDI*
Başkan Diken, daha sonra taleplere ilişkin aldıkları ara kararı açıkladı. 

Diken, 3 üye hakiminreddine ilişkin yapılan talebin İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince reddedildiğini anımsatarak, bu karara da İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine başvurularak itiraz edildiğini söyledi. 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin bu yöndeki başvuruyu karara bağlanmasının beklenmesine hükmettiklerini ifade eden Başkan Diken, bu nedenle duruşmanın 6 Ocak 2011 tarihine bırakıldığını bildirdi. 

*BALYOZ'DA İKİNCİ DURUşMA*
İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmaya, üetin Doğan, Halil İbrahim Fırtına, üzden ürnek, Genelkurmay Muhabere ve Elektronik Bilgi Sistemleri (MEBS) Başkanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç, eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütcü, Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu, Milli Savunma Bakanlığı tarafından açığa alınan Tuğamiral Abdullah Gavremoğlu, İçişleri Bakanlığı tarafından açığa alınan Jandarma Tümgeneral Halil Helvacıoğlu, *''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı''* davasının tutuklu sanığı Albay Dursun üiçek, *''Ergenekon''* davalarında tutuklu olarak yargılanan Mehmet Fikri Karadağ ve Cengiz Köylü'nün de aralarında bulunduğu 180 sanık katıldı. 

Ergin Saygun, başka suçtan tutuklu olan Cemal Temizöz ve Lütfü Sancar'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 16 sanık ise duruşmaya gelmedi. 

Hakim ümer Diken'in başkanlık yaptığı mahkeme heyetinde, üye hakimler Davut Bedir, Murat üründü ve Ali Efendi Peksak yer aldı. Duruşmada, iddia makamını özel yetkili İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Savaş Kırbaş temsil etti. 

Başkan ümer Diken, Lütfi Sancar'ın avukatı tarafından müvekkiline ilişkin İzmir Foça'da Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığına bağlı hastanenin kulak, burun, boğaz polikliniğinden alınan sağlık raporunun mahkemeye sunulduğunu belirtti. Duruşma, bugünkü celseye katılan bazı sanıkların kimlik tespitiyle devam ediyor.

*DAVANIN SANIKLARI VE CEZA İSTEMLERİ* 
İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca hazırlanan iddianamede, 196 sanık arasında Genelkurmay Muhabere ve Elektronik Bilgi Sistemleri (MEBS) Başkanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç, Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu, Tuğamiral Mehmet Fatih Ilgar, Korgeneral Yurdaer Olcan, Tümgeneraller Abdullah Dalay, İhsan Balabanlı, Ali Semih üetin, eski Milli Güvenlik Kurulu Genel Sekreteri emekli Orgeneral şükrü Sarıışık, eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun, eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütcü, emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan ve Albay Dursun üiçek ile Milli Savunma Bakanlığı tarafından açığa alınan Tümgeneral Gürbüz Kaya ve Tuğamiral Abdullah Gavremoğlu ile İçişleri Bakanlığı tarafından açığa alınan Jandarma Tümgeneral Halil Helvacıoğlu da yer alıyor. 

İddianamede, tüm tutuksuz sanıkların 15 ile 20 yıl arasında hapis cezası öngören ve *''Türkiye Cumhuriyeti icra vekilleri heyetini, cebren ıskat veya vazife görmekten cebren men etmeye teşebbüs''* suçunu düzenleyen eski TCK'nın 147 ve 61. maddeleri gereğince cezalandırılmaları isteniyor.


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*PKK YETMEDİ, şİMDİ DE ERGENEKON KASASI VE üYESİ DİYE SUüLUYORLAR, SALDIRILAR BAşLADI…* 



*28 Aralık 2010* 



*Bu anlatacaklarım yenidir, yeni oyunlar, yeni tuzaklar, yeni saldırılarla karşı karşıya kaldık. Nasıl mı? Anlatalım…* 

…Savcı Zekeriya üz bizi İstanbul’a çağırdı. Evet, savcı telefon açıp bizi çağırdı, zaten sorunlar zincirinin de ilki orada başladı. Koskoca Savcı bilmez mi hiç, bir tanığın nasıl çağırılacağını? Bilir. Koskoca Savcı bilmez mi hiç, sorgulanan tanığın ifadesinin yazılı alınacağını ve imza edilip onaylanacağını? Bilir. Ama öyle yapmadı Savcı üz, telefonla şifahen çağırdı, sorguladı ama ifademizi tutanağa geçirmedi. Medya bizim üzerimizden olur olmaz haberler yaptı, karşı çıktık ama sesimiz duyuramadık. Bunun üzerine kalktık gittik, Savcı üz’ü HSYK’na şikayet ettik. Adalet Bakanı soruşturmaya izin vermedi, dolayısıyla mağduriyetimiz giderilemedi. Ama bakın sonra neler oldu… 

İkinci kod adı Ergenekon iddianamesi yazıldı, bir baktık ki bizim adımız da geçiyor. Hiç tanımadığımız M. Ali üzaltın adında birinin ifadesinin altına adımızı yazmış savcılar ya da polisler, üstelik kod adı Ergenekon olan sözde terör örgütünün finansörü anlamına gelen sözlerle. O dönemde Zekeriya üz’ün aradığı ki, kendileri bize söylemişti bunu, Susurluk artığı Yalçın Tanfer’in de ifadesi almışlar ve bizim için “Veli Küçük’ün adamıdır” demişler, bir güzel yazıp imzalamışlar. Biz ortaya çıkıp “ne finansörü, yiyecek ekmeği dişimizle kazanıyoruz biz”, “ne adamı, kula kulluk etmeyiz biz” demeye hazırlanırken, bir de baktık ki gazetelere manşet olmuşuz; “Ergenekon kasaları aranıyor”! 

*Kimmiş Ergenekon kasası? Bizmişiz, adımızı ve soyadımızı da yazmışlar hem de büyük puntolarla.* 

Tekrar kalktık gittik şikayete, ettik ama nafile, derdin nedir diyen olmadı, soruşturma açan olmadı, şikayetimizle kaldık. Ama soruşturma hala devam ediyor, anladığımız kadarıyla telefonlarımız dinleniyor, bilgisayarımız izleniyor, özel yaşantımız mercek altında, hala soruşturuyorlar bilmek için; “acaba Sarızeybek kasa mı değil mi”, diyerek… 

*Ardından Taraf Gazetesi, tutmuş “Toplu Mezar” diye bir manşet atmış, “şemdinli Derecik’te askerler korucuları kurşuna dizdi, toplu mezara gömdü” deyip bir haber yapmış ama haberin en altına “ Erdal Sarızeybek de şemdinli’de Tabur Komutanıydı, deyip bizi de olayın içinde göstermiş. Kalktık gittik mahkemeye, dava açtık, kazandık ama haberin tekzibini hala yayınlatamadık. Elimizde mahkeme kararı var, Taraf’ın Sarızeybek’le ilgili yaptığı haber vicdansızlıktır, diyen, ama gazete yayınlamıyor, şimdilerde onunla uğraşıyoruz…* 

Bunlar yetmedi, Zaman gazetesi bir manşet attı,* “Sarızeybek uyuşturucu işi yapıyor”* diyerek, hem de PKK ile yapıyor diyerek. Olayın aslı şu; ta 1992’de tanıdığımız ve o zamanlar küçük bir çocuk olan Tayyar Güreli isminde şemdinlili bir vatandaşla, yıllar sonra şubat 2008 kara harekatı nedeniyle gittiğimiz şemdinli’de karşılaştık. Polis karakolunda sohbet ettik, malum emniyet nedeniyle. Ankara’ya geleceğiz dedi, biz de gelirken kara kovan balı getir dedik. Bir süre sonra telefonla aradı, geliyorum dedi, biz de balı unutma, emaneti getir dedik, işte olay bu. 

*Van Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı bu çocuk hakkında soruşturma başlatmış, telefonunu dinlemeye almış, dolaylı olarak bizi de dinlemiş ve bu konuşmayı duymuş.* üocuk hakkında uyuşturucu kapsamında bir soruşturma yapıldığı için, bizim emanet lafımız da belki uyuşturucu olabilir zannıyla soruştur açmışlar. İfade verdik. Anlattık, tıpkı size anlattığımız gibi. İşte bu Zaman gazetesi bu olaya hemen atlamış ve Sarızeybek uyuşturucu işi yapıyor, hem de PKK ile deyip kamuoyunu hakkımızda bilgilendirmiş. 

Yine kalktık gittik mahkemeye, bu haber yalandır deyip dava açtık. *Epeyce itiraz etti bu Zaman gazetesi, mahkeme itirazlarını reddetti ve ”bu haber vicdansızlıktır” diyen tekzip metnimizin bir hafta süreyle aynı gazetede, aynı yerde yayınlanmasına karar verdi. Yine itiraz ettiler, yine reddedildiler ama biz, aradan onca ay geçmesine rağmen bu tekzip haberini yayınlatamadık, yayınlamıyor gazete ne yapalım. Savcılığa suç duyurusunda bulunduk ve bekliyoruz yayınlanmasını ya da yayınlatılmasını…* 

Van Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı ise hakkımızdaki soruşturmasını hala sürdürüyor, bilmek için ya da ortaya çıkarmak için *“Sarızeybek PKK ile uyuşturucu işi yapıyor mu yapmıyor mu?”.* İki yıl oldu, biz hala aklanamadık, savcılık hala bir karara varamadı, üstelik sen bu işi yapıyor musun, diye soran da olmadı. 18 yıl öncesinden tanıdığımız üstelik görev tanıdığımız bir çocuk. 18 yıl içinde bir defa görmüşüz. İki defa telefonla konuşmuşuz, başka bir ilgimiz yok. üevresini bilmeyiz, tanımayız, ne yaptığını bilmeyiz, bizimle bir ilgisi yok ama hala soruşturuluyoruz hem de iki yılı geçkin bir süredir. Biz soruşturulduğumuz için Zaman gazetesine açtığımız tazminat davasını kaybettik, mahkeme “bu haber doğru olabilir” dedi. şimdi Yargıtay’a gideceğiz bakalım temyiz için, karara itiraz ettik. 

şu halimize bir bakın; bir yanda İstanbul savcıları soruşturma yapıyor “kod adı Ergenekon sözde terör örgütü üyesi miyiz, değil miyiz” bulmak için. Bu yetmiyor yine soruşturuyorlar “bu örgütün kasası mıyız değil miyiz” bulmak için. 

üte yanda Van savcıları soruşturma açmış, *“PKK ile uyuşturucu işi yapıyor muyuz, yapmıyor muyuz bilmek için”.* Takip ediliyoruz, izleniyoruz, dinleniyoruz, söyleyin biz ne yapalım, şu halimize bir bakın… 
Ekmek almaya gidiyoruz bakkala, diyor ki bize; Albayım, dün yine gözaltılar olmuş, sizi de aldılar diye çok korktum. 

Eve dönüyoruz, hanım soruyor; seni almaya gelirlerse biz ne yapacağız, hangi avukata gidelim? 

*Konferans vermek için Anadolu’ya gidiyoruz, halkımız yüreğini açıyor bize ve diyor ki; Aman albayım, kendine dikkat et, bunların ne yapacağı belli olmaz! 

Televizyonlar askerlerin gözaltı haberlerini zafer naraları atarak verdiğinde, telefonlar geliyor bize; albayım nasılsınız, kötü bir şey yok değil mi? 

Sınıf arkadaşlarımla tesadüfen karşılaştığımızda; “Erdal, seni daha almadılar mı?” diye şaka yollu endişelerini dile getiriyorlar. 

Bazen annem arıyor; “evladım iyisin değil mi?” diye soruyor ama belli ki bir endişesi var gelecekten.* 

Söyleyin, şimdi, biz ne yapalım? Yalnızlaştırdılar bizi… 

Ergenekon Kasası deyip soruşturmanın içine çekmeye çalıştılar, tutmadı! 

Uyuşturucu işi yapıyor, deyip soruşturmaya kalktılar, yine tutmadı! 

*ülüm kuyuları deyip adımızı medyaya düşürdüler, yine tutmadı, yine tutmadı! 

Belli ki telefonlarımızı dinliyorlar, çoğu kimse aramaz oldu artık bizi. Belli ki araştırıyorlar, olur olmaz herkese adımızı verip soruyorlar; “bu da işin içinde mi?” diyerek, bizi işin içine çekmeye çalışıyorlar.*

Soruşturmaya tanık olarak giren kişilerin ifadelerinin altına gizlice ismimizi yazıp dava konusu yapmaya çalışıyorlar. Arada sırada polis otoları evimizin önünden geçiyor, belli ki korku yaratmak istiyorlar. 

şu halimize bir bakın… 

*92 Alan şemdinli çatışmasında biz ölmüş olmalıydık; mayın, pusu, roket, mermi, el bombası, atılan onca mühimmat vurmadı bizi, korudu Allah! 

92 Aktütün şemdinli çatışmasında ölmüş olmalıydık şehitlerimizin yanı sıra ama olmadı, bir ömür verdi bize Allah, hala yaşıyoruz onca silahlı çatışma sonrası. şehitlerimizin acısıyla yaşıyoruz biz, kimden ne korkumuz olacak Allah’tan başka! şehitlerimizin hesabını sormak için yaşıyoruz biz, kimseden korkumuz yok, namerde avuç açmayız biz!* 

Yaşadıklarımızı anlatıyoruz ders alsın ülkeyi yönetenler, yetsin artık şehit acıları bu ülkede, insanlar huzurlu ve mutlu yaşasın, diye ama bizi duymaz ve görmezden geliyorlar, olsun, bu devran döner! 

Kimseye iftira attığımız yok, yalan söylediğimiz yok, siyasi ve şahsi çıkar hesabımız yok, malımız mülkümüz yok, çocuklarımıza bile bir gelecek veremedik hala, neyden korkacağız, kimden korkacağız, veremeyeceğimiz bir hesabımız yok bizim! 

Yalnızlaştırdılar bizi, olsun, tek gücümüz sizsiniz. Siz güç veriyorsunuz; okuyorsunuz, davet ediyorsunuz, seviyorsunuz, değer veriyorsunuz, öyle ayakta duruyoruz biz yoksa kim katlanabilir bunca acıya, sıkıntıya, cefaya, yorgunluğa. Yazıyoruz okuyorsunuz, konuşuyoruz dinliyorsunuz, geçiyoruz selam veriyorsunuz, bakıyoruz ve gözlerinizdeki sevgiyi görüyoruz, bu bize güç veriyor, öyle ayakta duruyoruz işte, sizin desteğinizle.

*İsterlerse bizi gözaltına alamazlar mı? Elbette alırlar, kanun gücü var ülkede. 

İsterlerse mahkemeye çıkarıp bizi tutuklamazlar mı? Elbette tutuklarlar, hukuk var bu ülkede. Peki ya sonra? 

Biz kimiz ki? Gelin en iyisi, onlara kim olduğumuzu anlatalım…*

*“….Ta uzaklardan gelen bir ses diyor ki; bu topraklar, her kusuru örter ama ihaneti asla! Bizim korkacak bir şeyimiz yok!* 

*Düşündüğümüz tek şey, evlatlarımız ve onlara bırakacağımız bu vatan. Bu vatan bize atalarımızdan emanet! Bu ülke bizim. şehit kanıyla sulanmış bu toprak bizim. Bu bayrak bizim. Bu halk bizim. Biz sahip çıkmazsak kim sahip çıkacak? Hainlerle dolu bir vatan mı bırakacağız evlatlarımıza miras olarak!*

Bu hesabı biz sormazsak, şehitler bize sormaz mı? Bir umudumuz var. Türk ülkesi, ulusu, bayrağı ve vatanını can bilenlerle, bu canı almaya çabalayanlar arasında hesaplaşma zamanının geldiğini müjdeleyen bir umut. Bu umudu sizinle paylaşmak için yazdım. Anlattım size bir bir. Bizi gördünüz satırlarda ve bildiniz biz kim? 

*Yapayalnız! Yapayalnız kaldık, yapayalnız bir Türk milleti tarihten beri! 

Ama asıl güç orada, asıl güç Türk milletinde, güç bizde! 

Biz demek sevmektir, devleti, toprağı, bayrağı ve insanı… 

Biz demek ölmek demektir, vatan uğruna, bayrak uğruna, Türk milleti uğruna… 

Dileğimiz; Allah yeterli bir ömür versin bize, bu kötülükleri yapanların Türk adaleti önünde hesap verdikleri günü görmek için…* 


*Erdal Sarızeybek
*İLK KURşUN

----------


## bozok

*MEHMET BARANSU BU SORULARA CEVAP VEREBİLECEK Mİ*

 

28.12.2010 *02:00*

Gazeteport sitesi dün Balyoz Belgeleri'ni savcılığa teslim eden Mehmet Baransu'nun askeri savcılığa verdiği ifadeyi yayınladı. İfadede, Baransu bazı belgeleri yaktığını ifade ediyordu.

Okumak için tıklayın.

Baransu dün açıklama yaparak savcılık ifadesinin yanlış anlaşıldığını söyledi.

üyleyse şu soruları soralım:

*1.* Baransu, niçin dün açıkladığı gibi; *"sonra bu belgelerin bir kısmının 'üok gizli, devletin güvenliğine ilişkin açıklanması yasak olan belgeler' niteliği taşıdığını da hesaba katarak, elimizdeki kopyaların önemli bölümünü imha ettik."* şeklinde askeri savcılığa ifade vermedi de şimdi bu açıklamayı yapmakta?

Verdiği ifadeyi alan makamın, "askeri" olduğu *dikkate* alındığında, Baransu'nun kılı kırk yaran bir hassasiyet ile ifade vermesi, verdiği ifadeyi tekrar tekrar okuması gerekirken *"... içinde çok gizli belgeler olduğu için bunları imha ettik. üünkü bunların sorumluluk doğuracağını bildiğimiz için savcılığa teslim ettikten sonra bunları imha etmiştik"* ifadesi yaptığı açıklama ile birlikte soru işareti yaratıyor. 

*2.* Baransu, teslim tutanağında üzerinde 1,2,3,4 yazılı 4 adet dvd ile üzerinde 4 yazılı bir adet CD teslim etmiş ve üzerinde 4 yazılı CD içerisindeki belgelerin taranarak oluşturulduğunu belirtmiş.

http://cdogangercekler.files.wordpre...su-tutanak.pdf

şimdi, Baransu belgelerin asıllarını doğrudan vermek yerine niye tarayarak CD içerisine koyduğunu açıklamalı? *Madem belge asıllarını da olduğu gibi verecekti niçin CD'ye koydu?* 

Belge asıllarını sunamayacak diye bunları taradı da CD'de sundu ise bu CD belge ya da delil olur mu?

*3*. Baransu'nun diğer ifadelerinden de açıkça anlaşılmaktadır ki, tarama işlemleri, güya ihbarcı subayın huzurunda değil, kendilerine getirilen belgelerin Taraf Gazetesinde oluşturulan ekip eşliğinde gerçekleştirilmiş? Bu halde CD'ye konulan belge asılları nerede?

Bir an için düşünelim ki, Baransu, Taraf Gazetesinde ki haberi için ya da sonrasında ki kitap çalışması için bunları CD'ye koymuştu, asıllarını teslim ettikten sonra imha ettiğini söylediği belgeler gibi *bu CD'yi de niye imha etmedi?* 


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BALYOZ İDDİANAMESİNİ POLİS Mİ YAZDI*

 


29.12.2010 *23:55*

Tarihi Balyoz Davası önceki gün başladı. Kimi medyada "darbelerle yüzleşiyoruz" sesleriyle sunulan davanın iddianamesinin bir özelliği var.

İddianamenin içerisinde askeri darbelerin uzun bir değerlendirmesi bulunuyor. 60 darbesi, 71 muhtırası ve 80 darbesi uzun uzun irdelenmiş. 28 şubat'ın eleştirisi bile iddianamede bulunuyor. Türkiye'nin son 60 yılına damga vuran olayların birer birer irdelendiğini görüyorsunuz. İddianame bugüne kadar örneği görülmemiş bir şekilde savcıların siyasi tarih üzerine derin bir çalışma yaptığını düşündürüyor. Ancak ek klasörleri incelemeye başladığınızda ve 17. ek klasöre geldiğinizde hayal kırıklığı yaşıyorsunuz.

17. Klasör 123 sayfadan oluşup tamamı ülkemizde yaşanan darbe süreçlerini tanımlayan bir klasör. Bu klasörün önemli bir özelliği var, bu klasör Kolluk Kuvvetleri (Polis Memurları) tarafından hazırlanmış.

*1960 DARBESİ*
Doğru ya da yanlış bilinmez ancak bu ülkenin en tartışmalı Askeri Müdahalelerinden biri 1960 müdahalesidir. üzerine onlarca kitap yazılmış bu müdahale ile ilgili aralarında saygın akademisyenler de dahil bir çok kişi Darbe yerine Devrim kelimesini kullanırken 80 darbesinden ayrı bir yere koyarak, sonrasında açtığı özgürlük ortamına da dikkat çekmiştir. Kanımca da 68 kuşağı bu özgürlük ortamından beslenmiş ve Anayasa’da yer alan haklarını korumak üzere örgütlenmiş bir topluluktu. Sonuç olarak İddianameye de aynen geçen ifadelerde Kolluk Kuvvetleri 1960 Askeri Müdahalesini şöyle tanımlamaktadır.



Görüldüğü üzere ne DP’nin basına uyguladığı baskıdan ne halka uyguladığı despotluklardan ne de muhalefete yaptığı baskıdan söz edilmemiş adeta *her şey güllük gülistanlık giderken ‘bazı güç odakları’ (bu tabir son zamanlarda sözde Ergenekon örgütü için sıkça kullanılmakta) tarafından düğmeye basılarak darbe yapıldığı söylenebilmektedir*. şimdi yarın bu sözler mahkemede de bu şekilde okunacak ve zabıtlara böyle geçirilecek. İşte yakın tarihin baştan ve birilerinin istediği gibi yazılmasından kastım budur.

Bakın sıradaki örnek ise devamında yer verilen 6-7 Eylül olayları ile ilgili tespit o da şöyle geçiyor;



Oysa kimse MİT mensubu olduğu ortaya çıkan Oktay Engin adlı kişiyi ve Demokrat Partili Milletvekillerinin kurucusu olduğu Kıbrıs Türk Cemiyeti’nin olaylardaki sorumluluğundan bahsetmiyor. *Tüm suç çeşitli gençlik örgütleri, meslek kuruluşları ve İstanbul’a (kim tarafından belli değil) dışarıdan getirilmiş olan kitlelerinmiş bunu Emniyet tespit etmiş yıllarca saklamış bu dava için tespitini ortaya koyuyor.
*Bir tespit örneği de Polis tarafından dönemin medyası için yapılıyor:



şu tespitler aynen Başbakan Erdoğan’ın *‘ülkede her şey iyi gidiyor yaşanan olaylar medyanın abartması’* yorumlarına benzemiyor mu? Yani medya haber verme görevini yerine getirmemiş aslında Darbe ortamı oluşmasında önemli rol oynamış tabii buradan da Balyoz Klasörlerinde yer alan *-sözde- ‘yararlanılacak gazeteciler listesine’ gönderme yapılmakta.*
Bu tespitler son olarak şu cümleler ile taçlandırılıyor Emniyet tarafından.



*1980 DARBESİ
*Aynı şekilde tarihin yeniden yazılması 12 Eylül 80 darbesi için de yapılmış. Burada özellikle dış güçlerden hiç bahsedilmemeye özen gösterildiği açık.



Gene medyanın rolü üzerinde durulmuş ve açık açık ülkede olaylar yaşanırken medya bunu neden yazıyor şeklinde suçlama yapılmış.



Sonucu gene Emniyet memurlarının tespitinden örnekle bitirmek istiyorum. Emniyet mensupları, Aristo mantığının tavan yaptığı bir tespit tutanağı adını verdikleri Yakın Tarih yazma girişimiyle çalışmalarıyla son vermiş. Ya biz bağımsız ve birbirinden farklı görüşlerde olan kitaplardan yakın tarihimizi yanlış okuduk ya da ortada bir oyun var ve bu oyunun bir parçası da yakın tarihi baştan yazıp hesabı kapatmak ve yeni ülkeyi yeni bir düzene hazır hale getirmek.

Karar sizin...




*Serkan Günel*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Meğer Cihaner haklıymış!*



*Kemal Göktaş* 

Eski Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner, gözaltına alınması, tutuklanması, dava açılması ve Başsavcılık görevinden alınarak düz savcı olarak tenzili rütbeye uğramasının temel gerekçesi yapılan İsmailağa cemaati soruşturması konusunda haklı çıktı. 

*SORUşTURMA YAPTI DİYE DAVA AüILDI*

Cihaner, İsmailağa cemaatine ilişkin "izinsiz eğitim kurumu açmak" kapsamında soruşturma yürütürken, Erzurum özel yetkili Savcısı Osman şanal, Cihaner'den ilişkin soruşturma dosyasını kendisine göndermesini istemişti. şanal, gerekçe olarak cemaatin silahlı olduğu ve Anayasal düzene karşı suç işlediği yönünde gelen bir 'isimsiz' ihbar mektubunu göstermişti. Cihaner ise bu yönde bir delil olmadığını belirterek, önce yürütmeye devam etmiş, ancak sonra baskılara dayanamayarak dosyayı Erzurum'a göndermişti. Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişleri Cihaner hakkında soruşturma açmış ve düzenledikleri raporda, İsmailağa dosyasını özel yetkili savcılğa göndermemesi nedeniyle hakkında dava açılması gerektiğini belirtmişlerdi. Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin de bu rapora "olur" vermiş ve Tunceli Başsavcılığı Cihaner'e dava açmıştı. Cihaner, İsmailağa cemaati soruşturmasını Albay Dursun üiçek imzalı İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı doğrultusunda yürüttüğü iddiasıyla Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanmıştı. 

*"ANAYASAL DüZENE KARşI SUü YOK"MUş*

İsmailağa soruşturması sanıklarının dinlenen telefon görüşmelerinde dosyanın Erzurum'a gönderilmesini birbirlerine müjde olarak haber verdikleri ortaya çıkmıştı. Oysa Erzurum'daki savcılık Anayasal düzene karşı suç iddiasıyla müebbet hapis cezası istiyordu. Cihaner ise 1 yıla kadar hapis öngören 'izinsiz eğitim kurumu açmak' suçundan işlem yapmıştı. 

*DELİL YOK* 

İsmailağa cemaatine ilişkin dava özel yetkili Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde devam ediyor. Davanın iki ay önce, 26 Ekim'de yapılan duruşmasında özel yetkili Savcı Ender Karadeniz'in esas hakkındaki görüşünde, Cihaner'in haklılığını ortaya koyan bir değerlendirme yaptığı ortaya çıktı. Duruşma tutanağına göre Karadeniz, sanıkların hakkında "cebir ve şiddet kullanarak anayasal düzeni ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs" suçunu işledikleri yönünde delil olmadığını belirterek, bu suçtan beraatlerine karar verilmesini istedi. Savcı Karadeniz, sanıklar Adem Sayar, Cemal Gündoğdu, Bahatin Burhan, İsa Keleş, Cenk Demirkutlu, şevket Gökşan, Bahadır Altınel, Kadir Naci Köktaş, Zülkarneyn Canbaba, Fatih Kaya ve Murat Sessiz'in Erzincan ve Erzurum'da faaliyet gösteren Medine ve Vuslat Vakıfları adı altında açmış oldukları kurslarda 'kanuna aykırı olarak öğrenci eğitimi yaptıkları' için 3 aydan 1 yıla kadar hapis cezası talep etti. Davada karar Ocak ayı içinde yapılacak duruşmada verilecek.

Savcı Karadeniz'in görüşü, İsmailağa dosyasının özel yetkili savcılığın değil, Erzincan Başsavcılığı'nın yetkisinde olduğunu ortaya çıkardı. Yani Savcı şanal'ın dosyayı talep etmesinin haksız olduğu da böylece zımni olarak kabul edilmiş oldu. 


31.12.2010 09:12 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*İşTE BELGELERİYLE MEHMET BARANSU'NUN YALANI*

 


31.12.2010 *22:00*

Balyoz Davası avukatlarından Hüseyin Ersöz, geçtiğimiz günlerde basına yansıyan Mehmet Baransu'nun askeri savcılık ifadesini irdeleyen çok önemli açıklamalarda bulundu. Elindeki orjinal belgeleri imha ettiğini söyleyen Mehmet Baransu'nun yalan söylediğini Balyoz Davası'na ait belgelerle ortaya çıkardı.

*İşte Hüseyin Ersöz'ün açıklaması:*

Mehmet BARANSU, *21 Ocak 2010* tarihinde İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na gelerek meçhul subayın kendisine verdiğini iddia ettiği DVD’lerin kopyalarını teslim ediyor. 21 Ocak 2010 tarihinde imzalanan tutanakta DVD’lerin orjinallerinin kendisinde olduğunu beyan ediyor.

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı *26 Ocak 2010* tarihinde Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü’ne yazı yazarak orijinal DVD’lerin Taraf Gazetesinden alınmasını talep ediyor.

BARANSU *26 Ocak 2010* tarihinde Askeri Savcılığa verdiği ifade “_içinde çok gizli belgeler olduğu için bunları imha ettik_” diyor. Kısacası BARANSU elindeki tüm belgeleri 26 Ocak 2010 tarihinden önce imha ettiğini ifade ediyor.

Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü görevlileri *27 Ocak 2010* tarihinde Taraf Gazetesi’ne giderek, gazete yetkililerinden Yasemin üONGAR’dan orijinal DVD’leri talep ediyor. Ancak üONGAR, ellerinde orijinal bilgi ve belgelerin bulunmadığını beyan ediyor.[1] Bir başka ifade ile ellerinde belge var fakat bu belgeler orijinal değil.

Bu çerçevede BARANSU’nun *26 Ocak 2010* tarihli beyanı ile üONGAR’ın *27 Ocak 2010* tarihli ifadesi birbiriyle tamamen çelişmektedir.

Bu konuda BARANSU, *27.12.2010* tarihinde Samanyolu TV’de şu açıklamayı yapıyor: “_Bize o belgeler ilk başta kopya olarak geldi. Biz de DVD'leri çoğalttıktan sonra bir kopyasını savcılığa verdik. Daha sonra belgelerin orjinali de geldi ve bu orjinal belgeleri de aynı şekilde savcılığa teslim ettik. Savcıya ifade verirken, savcı bana 'Bunlar devletin çok gizli belgeleri. Bunların kopyasının sende kalmaması gerekiyor' dedi. Ben de daha sonra elimdeki kopyaları da imha ettim. Yani imha ettiğim belgeler savcıdaki orjinal belgelerin kopyası. Orjinal belgeleri imha etmem söz konusu değil_"[2]

Burada sorulması gereken sorular şunlar:

*Soru 1:* Mehmet BARANSU’ya orijinal DVD’ler ne zaman verildi?

*Cevap:* Yasemin üONGAR’ın Savcılığa verdiği 27 Ocak 2010 tarihli ifade incelendiğinde ellerinde orijinal belgelerin bulunmadığını beyan etmekte. Bu durumda orijinal belgelerin en iyi ihtimalle 28 Ocak 2010 tarihinde ellerine ulaşmış olması gerekiyor.

*Soru 2:* Mehmet BARANSU ellindeki DVD’leri en iyi ihtimalle ne zaman imha etmiş olabilir?

*Cevap 2:* Orijinal DVD’ler kendisine gelip bunları Savcılığa teslim ettikten sonra imha işleminin gerçekleşmiş olması gerekmektedir. Bu da en iyi ihtimalle DVD’lerin orjinallerinin teslim alındığı gün olan 28 Ocak 2010 tarihinde olabilecektir.

Peki BARANSU Samanyolu TV’ye verdiği beyanatta ne demektedir: “*Daha sonra belgelerin orjinali de geldi ve bu orjinal belgeleri de aynı şekilde savcılığa teslim ettik.*_ Savcıya ifade verirken, savcı bana 'Bunlar devletin çok gizli belgeleri. Bunların kopyasının sende kalmaması gerekiyor' dedi. Ben de daha sonra elimdeki kopyaları da imha ettim._” Başka bir ifade ile BARANSU kopyaları, orijinal DVD’leri Savcılığa teslim ettikten sonra yani Yasemin üONGAR’ın beyanından yola çıkarsak en iyi ihtimalle *28 Ocak 2010* tarihinde imha ettiğini söylüyor.

Tekrar *26 Ocak 2010* tarihli Askeri Savcılık ifadesine döndüğümüzde BARANSU şöyle demekteydi: “*içinde çok gizli belgeler olduğu için bunları imha ettik*” Bu durumda BARANSU’nun elindeki kopyaları *26 Ocak 2010* tarihinden önce imha etmesi gerekiyor. Oysaki yukarıda da ifade ettiğimiz gibi BARANSU bu DVD’leri en iyi ihtimalle *28 Ocak 2010* tarihinde imha etmiş olabilir.

*Bu durumda BARANSU, daha orijinal belgeler kendisine ulaşmadan bu belgeleri imha ettiğini beyan etmektedir. Tüm bu kronolojik süreç Mehmet BARANSU’nun gerçekdışı beyanlarda bulunduğunu göstermektedir.*

Bu durumda Mehmet BARANSU orijinal belgeleri Savcılığa vermeden imha etmiştir. Bu da akıllara lehe olan delillerin karartılmış olma ihtimalini getirmektedir. Zira ısrarla gerçek dışı beyanda bulunan BARANSU, anlaşılan o ki hukuka aykırı olan bir uygulamayı gizlemek gayretindedir.

*SUü KONUSU OLABİLECEK TCK MADDELERİ:*

*İftira*

*MADDE 267. -* (1) *Yetkili makamlara ihbar veya şikayette bulunarak ya da basın ve yayın yoluyla, işlemediğini bildiği halde, hakkında soruşturma ve kovuşturma başlatılmasını ya da idari bir yaptırım uygulanmasını sağlamak için bir kimseye hukuka aykırı bir fiil isnat eden kişi*, bir yıldan dört yıla kadar hapis cezası ile cezalandırılır.

(2) Fiilin maddi eser ve delillerini uydurarak iftirada bulunulması halinde, ceza yarı oranında artırılır.(…)

*Suç uydurma*

*MADDE 271. -* (1) *İşlenmediğini bildiği bir suçu, yetkili makamlara işlenmiş gibi ihbar eden* ya da işlenmeyen bir suçun delil veya emarelerini soruşturma yapılmasını sağlayacak biçimde uyduran kimseye üç yıla kadar hapis cezası verilir.

*Suç delillerini yok etme, gizleme veya değiştirme*

* MADDE 281. -* (1) *Gerçeğin meydana çıkmasını engellemek amacıyla, bir suçun delillerini yok eden, silen, gizleyen, değiştiren veya bozan kişi*, altı aydan beş yıla kadar hapis cezası ile cezalandırılır. Kendi işlediği veya işlenişine iştirak ettiği suçla ilgili olarak kişiye bu fıkra hükmüne göre ceza verilmez. 

[1] Tutanakta önce”’“başka’ bilgi ve belge” yazılmış daha sonra üstü çizilerek “’orijinal’ bilgi ve belge” yazılmıştır. Bu husus Taraf Gazetesi’nde 28 Ocak 2010 tarihinde belge kopyalarının bulunduğuna işaret etmektedir.

 [2] http://fotogaleri.samanyoluhaber.com/



*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Islak İmza kararı terfi getirdi* 


**
**

01.01.2011 *- 15:10*

*İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’ndaki imzanın Albay Dursun üiçek’e ait olduğu yönünde görüş bildiren Doktor Akın, Adli Tıp’ta yeni bir göreve atandı.*

Yusuf SAHİCİ *- GAZETEPORT*

*ANKARA-* İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı’ndaki imzanın Albay Dursun üiçek’e ait olduğu yönünde görüş bildiren *Doktor Hacı Mehmet Akın*, Adli Tıp’ta yeni bir göreve atandı. *Akın, Nevşehir Adli Tıp Kurumunda uzman doktor olarak çalışırken önce Ankara Grup Başkanlığı’na atanmış, ardından Fizik İhtisas Dairesinde görevlendirilmiş, daha sonra 6. Adli Tıp İhtisas Kurulu üyeliğine getirilmişti. Akın şimdi de 2. İhtisas Kurulu üyesi oldu*.

Albay üiçek hakkında hazırlanan raporda Fizik İhtisas Dairesi Başkanı Prof Bülent üner, uzman doktorlar Hacı Mehmet Akın ve Lokman Başer’in imzası vardı. Bu isimlerden ikisi Adli Tıp Kurumunda, belge gelmeden bir hafta önce görevlendirilmişti.

Raporda imzası olan Dr. Hacı Mehmet Akın ise, Doçent Haluk İnce'nin Adli Tıp Başkanı olmasından sonra Nevşehir Adli Tıp şubesi'nden, Ankara Adli Tıp Grup Başkanlığı görevine atandı. Ardından, İstanbul'da Fizik İhtisas Dairesi, İmza İncelemeleri şubesi'nde görevlendirildi. Bu göreve atandıktan hemen sonra da İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'yla ilgili grafoloji incelemesini yaptı. İlk raporunda imzanın, Albay üiçek'in imzasıyla benzer, ikinci raporda da eli ürünü olduğu yönünde görüş belirtti. 


*SUü DUYURUSU SONUüSUZ*
Akın, daha sonra da Adli Tıp Kurumu Altıncı Adli Tıp İhtisas Kurulu üyeliğine atandı. ünceki gün ise 2. ihtisas kurulunda görevlendirildi. Adli Tıp, 2. İhtisas Kurulu, *“Müessir fiiller”* hakkında görüş bildiriyor. 

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında yargılanan avukat *Serdar üztürk, ıslak imzanın Albay Dursun üiçek’e ait olduğu yönünde görüş bildiren ve aralarında Akın’ın da bulunduğu adli tıp uzmanları hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunmuştu*.

*“Sahte resmi belge düzenlemek”, “Görevi kötüye kullanmak”* ve *“Bilirkişinin gerçeğe aykırı mütalaa vermesi”* gerekçeleriyle hakkında soruşturma istenen Akın ve arkadaşları hakkında Bakırköy Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, *“Kovuşturmaya yer olmadığına”* karar vermişti.


...

----------


## bozok

*O isimler iddianamede...* 

**

04.01.2011 *- 09:49*

*Balyoz CD'lerinde işlem yapan isimler iddianamede yer alıyor.*

TüBİTAK ve bilirkişi raporları ile Balyoz CD'lerinin sonradan oluşturulduğu iddialarını çürüten Emniyet, orijinal resimleri ortaya çıkan 19 CD'de son değişiklikleri yapanları da tek tek belirledi. Ek klasörlere giren tespit tutanağında, ordu komutanına (Or.K.na) sunulan 11 No'lu CD dahil tüm CD'lerde kimin, ne zaman, ne işlem yaptığı ayrıntılı şekilde belirtiliyor.

Orijinal resimleri yayımlanan Balyoz CD'lerinin içinde bulunan belgelerle ilgili de yeni detaylar ortaya çıkıyor. Balyoz darbe planı davasının 1 numaralı sanığı üetin Doğan'ın kızı ve damadının 'CD'ler sonradan üretildi' iddialarını çürüten belgeler iddianamenin ek klasörlerinde yer alıyor. Emniyet, 1. Ordu Komutanlığı'nın kozmik odasından çıktığı belirlenen 2003 yılına ait 19 CD'deki kritik belgelerde değişiklik yapan ve kaydeden bilgisayarlar ile son kullanıcıların isimlerini tek tek belirledi. TüBİTAK ile Emniyet kriminal bilirkişi incelemeleriyle CD ve dokümanların kimler tarafından oluşturulduğu ayrıntılı şekilde ortaya konuluyor. Belgelerde genel itibarıyla belli kullanıcı isimleri ile işlem yapıldığı tespiti yapılıyor. ürneğin, komutana sunulan Or.K.na kodlu 11 numaralı CD'de bulunan Balyoz Harekat Planı dosyasını, önce kozmik odada görevli sivil memur Sevilay Erkani Bulut, daha sonra HRKBSK kullanıcısı, en son olarak da Süha Tanyeri isimli kullanıcı kaydetti. Altında dönemin Harp Akademileri Komutanı Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına'nın isminin yer aldığı Oraj Eylem Planı dosyasını oluşturan ve kaydeden isim 'ckoylu'. Fatih ve Beyazıt camilerinin bombalanmasını öngören üarşaf-Sakal Eylem Planı harekat emri dosyaları ise önce Hüseyin Topuz isimli kullanıcı, daha sonra Hüseyin üzçoban eliyle kaydedildi. 

Yine 'Balyoz' planının uygulanması halinde oluşturulacak hükümetin politikalarını ve kabinenin hangi isimlerden oluştuğunu anlatan belge de masaya yatırılmış. Buna göre, belgede 'Nazlı', 79561079, HRKBSK ve Süha Tanyeri isimli kullanıcılarca kaydedilmiş. Dosyaları kaydeden isim olduğu tahmin edilen emekli Tuğgeneral Süha Tanyeri 'Balyoz' davasının sanıkları arasında yer alıyor. 'Süha Tanyeri' isimli kullanıcı 'Balyoz' darbe planı ortaya çıktığında çok tartışılan 'gozaltinaalinacakmedyamensuplari.doc' dosyasının da son kayıt yapan ismi olarak geçiyor. 

Askeri savcılık sorguları ve raporlarda, 'Nazlı' isimli kullanıcının kozmik odada Melek üçtepe ve Sevilay Bulut'tan önce çalışan sivil memur 'Nazire Karaman' olarak görülüyor. Bilgisayarlardaki kullanıcı adının ise emekli olmasına rağmen kullanılmaya devam edildiği tespitleri yer alıyor. Altında dönemin Harp Akademileri Komutanı Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına'nın ismi yer alan 'Oraj Eylem Planı' dosyasını oluşturan ve kaydeden isim olarak 'ckoylu' tespit edilmiş. Kullanıcının yine 'Balyoz' sanıkları arasında yer alan Albay Cengiz Köylü olduğu tahmin ediliyor. Fatih ve Beyazıt camilerini bombalama iddialarının planları olarak kamuoyunun gündemine gelen 'üarşaf ve Sakal Eylem Planı Harekat Emri' dosyalarının kullanıcıları da rapora girmiş. 'üarşaf' dosyası önce Hüseyin Topuz, daha sonra Hüseyin üzçoban eliyle kaydedilmiş. 'Sakal' dosyasının son kaydedicisi de Hüseyin üzçoban. Hazırlanan Emniyet Tespit Tutanağı'nda, 'dijital kullanıcı yolları' ayrıntılı olarak anlatılıyor. Soruşturmadaki CD'ler ve buradan çıkan kritik belgelere ilişkin bilirkişi raporlarında, CD'lerde yer alan belgelerin dijital kullanıcı yolları ve belgelerin teknik özellikleri ortaya konuluyor. Buna göre, belgelerde genel itibarıyla belli kullanıcı isimleri ile işlem yapıldığı belirtiliyor. Soruşturma kapsamında alınan şüpheli ifadelerinde de bu kullanıcı isimlerinden bazılarının kimlere ait olduğu belirleniyor. Emniyet tarafından hazırlanan bir tutanakta bilirkişi raporları ve ifadelerde yer alan hususlar doğrultusunda belgelerin teknik özellikleri ve dijital kullanıcı yolları tek tek ortaya konuluyor. 

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nca yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında, birçok bilgi ve belgelerin yer aldığı 19 CD ile ilgili olarak TüBİTAK ve Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü bilirkişilerince bilirkişi raporları hazırlandı. 1. Ordu Komutanlığı'nda bulunan kozmik odaya o dönemde harekat başkanı Süha Tanyeri, şube Müdürü Bülent Tunçay, plan subayları Bayram Tanrısevdi, Erol Türeli, Tanju Poshor, sivil memurlar Sevilay Erkani Bulut ile Melek üçtepe'nin girmeye yetkili oldukları belirtiliyor. Raporda ayrıca kozmik odada sivil memurların kullandığı iki adet bilgisayarın olduğu, ayrıca harekat başkanının kendi kullandığı bir bilgisayarın bulunduğu "HRKBSK" kullanıcı isminin Harekat Başkanı Süha Tanyeri'ye ait olduğu, "serkani" ve "79561079" adlı kullanıcı isimlerinin Sevilay Erkani Bulut'a ait olduğu, "NAZLI", "79964008", "m.Uctepe" kullanıcı isimlerinin Melek üçtepe'ye ait olduğu, "fserbest" kullanıcı isminin Genelkurmay MEBS başkanlığında görevli Fikret Serbest isimli bir subaya ait olduğu ifade ediliyor. *(Zaman)* 


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*Alparslan Arslan'ın hezeyanları* 

**
**

03.01.2011 *- 09:35*


*Danıştay saldırganı Alparslan Arslan'ın saldırıyı gerçekleştirmeden önce büyük hayal kırıklıkları yaşadığı ve kendi kendine bir iç hesaplaşma içine girdiği ortaya çıktı. Uzmanlar bu denli iç çelişkiler yaşayan bir kişinin sınırlarının kalmayacağını, kolayca yönlendirilip istenilen şeyin yaptırılabileceğini söyledi.*


*İSTANBUL - İhsan DEMİR*

*GAZETEPORT /* Danıştay 2. Dairesinin bir ilkokul öğretmeninin türbanla okula gitme davasında oturum yaptığı sırada gerçekleştirdiği baskınla İkinci Daire üyesi Mustafa Yücel üzbilgin'i öldüren, Daire Başkanı Mustafa Birden'i de yaralayan Alparslan Arslan'ın saldırı öncesinde tam bir kişilik çatışması yaşadığı ortaya çıktı. 

Alperen Ocaklarına bağlı bir öğrenci lideri olarak Marmara üniversitesi Hukuk Fakültesi'nde katıldığı eylemlerle isim yapan Alparslan Arslan'ın ilerleyen yıllarda yapmak istedikleri ve sahip oldukları arasında büyük bir uçurum olduğu için kişilik bozukluğu yaşadığı anlaşıldı. 







Danıştay saldırısını gerçekleştirip kaçmak isterken yakalanan Alparslan Arslan'ın İstanbul'daki evinde yapılan aramada el konulan ajandasında, yaşadığı çelişki ve kişilik bozukluğu ile ilgili notlar bulundu. Danıştay Saldırısı davası ve *Ergenekon davasının delil klasörlerine giren notlarda* Arslan'ın yaşadığı ruh hali açıkça görülüyor. Bazen Allah'tan yardım isteyen, bazen isyan eden, bazen de boyun eğen bir portre çiziyor. üzellikle ikinci bölümde isyan eden Alparslan Arslan'ın konuştuğunu iddia ettiği varlıkların izahı hayli ilginç. 

*Alparslan Arslan'ın ajandasındaki notlar;*

Alparslan Arslan
99
şişli

Yıllar bir çıpıda gelip geçiyor. Ve ben hiçbirşey yapamıyorum. Oysaki gönlüm, yüreğim dünyaları kucaklıyor. Mücadele diyorum; bunalıyorum, hırslanıyorum. Fakat içimdekilere ne sahip olabiliyorum ne de onları tamamen kabullenip hayatımın akışını değiştirebiliyorum.

Hayat 60-70 yıl. Günler tüketmekle geçip gidiyor. Ben, ne istiyorum? Ne yapmalıyım? Mücadele mi yahut para-aşk-çocuk hanım v.s. mi?
Buralardan belli bir süre gitmeliyimo. Kaçmalıyım biraz. oysaı yemin etmiştim. Yılmayacaktım. Yıkılmayacaktım. Başaracaktım. Peki şimdi niye böyle Ya Rab (c.c.) sen bu aciz kuluna yardım et. Yardımına muhtacım. Gemileri yakmalıyım. Sana teslim olmalıyım. *Millete borcum var. Köpeklerle, hainlerle, kahpelerle hesabım var.* Yoksa bu hayat ne var ki. Para kazanmak içinmi, nefis için mi? Değil. üyleyse neden ben böyleyim. Yoksa ben demi yeniliyorum. Yüreğimdekileri beynimdekileri niye faaliyete dökemiyorum. *üile çiçekleri değimliydi hep en muhteşem yaşayanlar. Boyun bükmeden yıkılmadan hep burdayız. Ulan işte tam burada diyener onlar değilmiydi? Yoksa ben onlardan biri değimliyim. üakalların çarkınamı uyanacaksın lan Alparslan Arslan.* Yoksa olanca gücünle son nefesine, son gözyaşı damlasına, son terine, son damla kanına kadar pu piçlerle hesaplaşcakmısın? Madem öyle işte böyle demenin vakti geçtimi? Yoksa henüz gelmedi mi? *Yüce ALLAH'ım (c.c.) bana yardım et. Senin yardımına muhtacım. Sana muhtacım.* şehitlerin kemikleri sızlıyor mu bilemem. *Onların emanetini kim sahiplendi. Biz değilsek kim? Biz isek niye böyleyiz.* 

Alparslan Arslan 

*AşAğIDAKİ YAZIDA KİMİNLE KONUşUYOR DERSİNİZ?*
Alparslan Arslan'ın el konulan ajandasının sayfalarında yer alan aşağıdaki notlar hayli ilginç. Bilinç altında üçüncü türle yaptığı konuşmalar olarak da değerlendirilebilecek bu yazılar meraklısı için oldukça ilginç. Alparslan Arslan'ın gerçekleştirmek istediği düşünceler, yaşadığı hayal kırıklıkları ile birleşince oldukça ilginç sonuçlar ortaya çıkarıyor. İşte o notlar;

*Ben bir şeyler yapayım diyorum gücüm yok. üok ölen var. ortalık pislik. Binlerce bu işler böyle olacak diyorum. Onlar bana sen mi yapacan diyorlar. dalga geçiyorlar. Ben ama yapmak istiyorum ama olmuyor. Silahlı adamlar çıkıyor ateş ediyorlar otomatik ilahlar. Birden diziliyor. Büyük felaket. Arkadaş bakıyor bana. Senin yaptıklarını biz yapmış bitirmişiz diyor.*

*Not: Birebir yazıldığı için yazım hataları Alparslan Arslan'a aittir.* 


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*Kriptolu kağıtta imzasız ifade* 

**

03.01.2011* - 19:37*


*İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi İstanbul Terörle Mücadele şubesinden ellerinde Danıştay saldırısı ile ilgili bilgi, belge ve döküman ne varsa göndermesini istedi.

İstanbul Terörle Mücadele şubesi'nin mahkemeye gönderdiği belgeler arasında, imzasız ve üstyazısız MİT'in kullandığı kriptolu kağıt üzerine basılmış sorgu zaptında saldırıyı gerçekleştiren Alparslan Arslan'ın 14 sayfalık ifadesi çıktı.

Bunun üzerine 25 numaralı ara kararı ile Alparslan Arslan'ın MİT tarafından sorgulanıp sorgulanmadığını, sorgulandıysa nedenini sordu.*

*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Danıştay saldırısı ve Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'nin bombalanması ile ilgili olarak İstanbul Terörle Mücadele şubesinden bilgi, belge ve döküman istedi. İstanbul Terörle Mücadele şubesi de 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine ellerinde arşiv dosyasında bulunan bütün bilgi belge ve ses kayıtlarının bir örneğini gönderdi. 


*ESRARENGİZ İFADEYİ OKUMAK İüİN LİNKİ TIKLAYINIZ* 


Gönderilen evraklar arasında ilginç bir ifade çıktı. Danıştay Saldırısını gerçekleştiren Alparslan Arslan'ın MİT'in kullandığı özel kriptolu kağıtlara basılmış 14 sayfalık imzasız bir ifadesi çıktı. MİT'in adli işlem yapma yetkisinin bulunmayışı da göz önüne alındığında daha ilginçleşen bu durum mahkemenin de dikkatini çekti.

Bunun üzerine 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi aldığı 25 nolu ara karar doğrultusunda *"Sanık Alparslan Arslan ile ilgili olarak Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi ve Ankara İl Emniyet Müdürlüğü tarafından gönderilen dosyalar tetkik edildiğinde sanık Alparslan Arslan’ın Mit antetli kağıt ile tespit edilen savunması dikkate alındığında sanığın soruşturma aşamasındaki sorgusunda herhangi bir MİT görevlisinin bulunup bulunmadığı, eğer bulunmuş ise tutanak dışında mülakat veya sair şekilde herhangi bir beyanının tespit edilip edilmediğinin bildirilmesi, eğer böyle bir tespit varsa ilgili tespitin gönderilmesinin istenilmesine" karar verdi.* 


*(GAZETEPORT)*

----------


## bozok

*ZAMAN GAZETESİ NEYE HİZMET EDİYOR?*


**

03.01.2011* 16:00*


Balyoz Davası avukatlarından Hüseyin Ersöz, Zaman gazetesinin manşetini yalanlayan bir açıklama yaptı. 

İşte o açıklama:


"Bugün Zaman Gazetesi’nde yayınlanan “*İşte Balyoz planının kozmik CD’leri*” ve “*CD’ler kozmik odadan, el yazısı bizim*” başlıklı haberleri, devam etmekte olan bir yargılama sürecine ilişkin olarak gerçek dışı yorumlar içermesi sebebi ile Hukuk Fakültelerinde Basın üzgürlüğü’nün sınırlarını öğrencilere anlatmak için çok uygun örnekler olarak karşımıza çıkıyor. Bir haberde olmazsa olmaz iki özellik olarak kabul edilen “*gerçeklik*” ve “*güncellik*” ilkelerinin her ikisinin de bulunmadığı söz konusu haberi birlikte irdeleyelim:

Haberde şöyle denilmekte:

“*KOZMİK ODADA GüREVLİ İKİ SİVİL MEMUR BALYOZ BELGELERİNİ DOğRULADI / CD'ler kozmik odadan, el yazısı bizim* 

'Balyoz' kod adlı darbe planı belgelerinin gerçekliği 'kozmik' odada görevli iki sivil memurun ifadeleriyle de doğrulandı. 'Kozmik' odaya girmeye yetkisi olan memurlar, belgelerin üetin Doğan ve Süha Tanyeri'nin de aralarında bulunduğu bir ekip tarafından hazırlandığını doğruluyor. İki memur, CD üzerindeki el yazılarının da kendilerine ait olduğunu aktarılıyor.”

Oysa ki gerçek bize bunun tam aksini işaret ediyor:

*Melek üüTEPE,* 01.03.2010 tarihli Savcılık İfadesinin 2. Sayfasında soruşturmanın başlangıç aşamasından itibaren sahteliğini ileri sürülmekte olduğumuz 11, 16 ve 17 nolu CD’lere ilişkin şu değerlendirmeleri yapıyor:

*17 Nolu CD:* “Ben bu CD’yi hatırlamadım. *üzerindeki yazı bana ait değildir.”*

*16 Nolu CD:* “Ben bu CD’yi de hatırlamıyorum.”

*11 Nolu CD:* “Ben bu CD’yi hatırlamadım. *Bu CD bizim arşive ait değildir*. Ancak içeriği hakkında bir bilgiye sahip değilim.”

Aynı gün içinde yanında avukatı olmaksızın iki kez savcıların sorularına muhatap olan Sevilay ERKANİ BULUT ise gayet açık ve net bir şekilde:

“(…)hem Süha TANYERİ hem de diğer subaylar tabiri caiz ise *yazı yazmak için bizlere mahkÃ»mdurlar”* diyor. 

Bir başka ifade ile söz konusu belgelerin yazılması ve CD’lerin oluşturulması işlemlerinin bilgisayar kullanmayı tam anlamı ile bilmeyen Süha TANYERİ tarafından yapılmasının mümkün olmadığını söylüyor.

Haberin devamında ise yine kamuoyunu yanıltmak gayreti ile şu gerçekdışı değerlendirme yapılıyor:

“TüBİTAK ve Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü Kriminal Laboratuvarlan'na ait incelemeler de *CD'ler üzerindeki notların ve parmak izlerinin sivil memurlara ait olduğunu gösteriyor.”*

Oysaki İstanbul Kriminal Polis Laboratuarı Müdürlüğü’nün 3 Mayıs 2010 tarihli Ekspertiz Raporunda, sivil memurların Savcılık İfadelerini de destekler mahiyette, çok açık ve anlaşılır bir şekilde şöyle yazıyor:

“C-11, (…) C-16, C-17 (…) rakamları işaretlenmiş 13 adet CD üzerindeki el yazılarının (…) *Melek üüTEPE ve Sevilay ERKANI BULUT isimli şahısların ellerinden çıktığını gösterir nitelikte kaligrafik ve grafolojik bulgulara rastlanılmamıştır”* 

Haberin devamında ise hangi bilirkişi raporlarına atıfta bulunulduğu belirtilmemekle birlikte CD’lerin oluşturulma tarihlerinin 2003 yılı olduğuna şu cümlelerle vurgu yapılıyor:

“İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı Bilirkişi Raporu'na göre de dosyaların oluşturulma ve son kaydetme tarihlerinin 2003 yılı ve öncesine ait olduğu ifade ediliyor. Raporda, CD'lere sonradan ekleme yapılmadığı da belirtiliyor.”

CD’ler üzerinde hiçbir değişiklik yapılmadığını Zaman Gazetesi muhabirleri de kabul ediyor. Bu değerlendirmeleri ile bir anlamda da Balyoz CD’lerinin gerçek olmadığı iddialarını da kabul etmiş oluyorlar. üyle ki sahteliğini ileri sürmüş olduğumuz CD’ler eğer 2003 yılında hazırlanmış ise bu durumda, CD’ler içinde 2005, 2008 ve 2009 yılına ilişkin bilgilerin nasıl yer aldığının açıklamasının yapılması gerekiyor.

Söz konusu sivil memurların ifadeleri açık, belgeler de ortadayken Zaman Gazetesi yazarları *Fatih UğUR* ve* Salih SARIKAYA* hangi bilgi ve belgelere dayanarak bu haberleri yapıyor? Baştan sona gerçek dışı bu haberle Zaman Gazetesi’nin neyi amaçladığını da sormak ve sorgulamak gerekiyor. 

Bu durumun en başta *Mehmet BARANSU*’yu sevindirdiği ise ortada. üyle ki sahtecilik bulguları ile kitabı kadük1 hale gelen BARANSU’nun ekranlardan sergilediği tavır, korkusunu bastırmaya çalışan bir saldırganlıkla ifade buluyor.

_1 Değerini yitirmiş, geçerliliği kalmamış, eskimiş._

*Hüseyin Ersöz"*

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*İBRAHİM şAHİN NEDEN HAMİLE KALMADI*

 


03.01.2011 *23:50*

Ergenekon Davası sanıklarından Emniyet üzel Harekat Dairesi eski Başkanı İbrahim şahin hakkında Star Gazetesi yılın son günü bir haber yaptı. 

Gazetenin emniyet ve savcılıkla sıkı ilişkilere sahip muhabiri Helin şahin imzalı haberde İbrahim şahin adına Adli Tıp’ta usulsüzlük yapıldığı iddia ediliyordu.

ünce Star’dan Helin şahin’in haberini anlatalım, daha sonra haberin yalanını ortaya çıkaralım…
 
*İBRAHİM şAHİN BAşKASI ADINA RAPOR MU ALDI
*Star’ın iddiası şuydu: “13. Ağır Ceza, İbrahim şahin’i 5-23 Temmuz 2010 tarihleri arasında müşahade altında tutularak, rapor hazırlanması için Adli Tıp’a sevk etti. *Adli Tıp 4. İhtisas Kurulu, 20 Ağustos 2010 tarihinde İbrahim şahin ile ilgili ‘cezai sorumluluğu yoktur’* raporu verdi. Ancak 13. Ağır Ceza, Adli Tıp’ın Kasım 2009’da verdiği ‘şahin’in sağlık durumunun cezaevinde kalmasına engel olmadığı’ raporuyla ‘cezai ehliyeti yoktur’ raporu arasında çelişki olduğunu görüp bu çelişkilerin giderilmesi için Adli Tıp’a yeni bir talimat yazdı. *Adli Tıp, başka bir kişiye ait dosyayı inceleyerek İbrahim şahin’e ‘cezai ehliyeti yoktur’ raporu verdi*. 

Mahkemeden İbrahim şahin’in dosyasını istemeyen Adli Tıp Kurumu, Silivri Cezaevi’nde tutuklu bulunan ve Kadıköy Adliyesi’nde başka bir suçtan yargılanan başka bir tutukluya ait dosyayı inceleyerek, İbrahim şahin’e ‘cezaevinde kalamaz’ raporu verdiği belirlendi. Adli Tıp 4. İhtisas Kurulu, bunun üzerine 16.12.2010’da Ergenekon davasına bakan mahkemeye gönderdiği iki sayfalık yazıda, yanlış dosya incelenerek verilen raporun geri çekildiğini bildirdi. Kurum yazısında* ‘Müzekkerenize ilişkin dava dosyasının kurumumuza hiç ulaşmadığı ortaya çıktı. şahsın tüm tıbbı belgelerini inceleyen dosyanın Adli Tıp Gözlem İhtisas Dairesi’ne müşahade amacıyla gönderilmesi talep olunur. Bunun üzerine yeni rapor düzenlenecektir’* dedi’’ 

Star Gazetesi’ne göre, İbrahim şahin yerine Adli Tıp Kadıköy 3. Sulh Ceza Mahkemesi’nde yargılanan başka birinin dosyasını inceledi ve ona dayanarak “cezai ehliyeti yoktur” raporu verdi. Olay ortaya çıkınca da raporunu geri çekti.
 
*NEDEN HAMİLE üIKMADI
*Helin şahin aynı gün yandaş medyanın tamamına yayılan haberinde “zekice” sorular da sordu. ürneğin: “*şahin’in dosyası, hamile bir kadın ya da sağlığı yerinde olan birisiyle değil de neden cezai ehliyeti olmayan birisiyle karıştırıldı?”* sorusuyla aslında sözkonusu karışıklığın maksatlı olduğunu iddia etti.

Helin şahin’e anlayabileceği şekilde tane tane anlatalım…

Evet gerçekten, İbrahim şahin’in Adli Tıp dosyası Kadıköy’deki bir dava ile karıştı. Ergenekon Mahkemesi'nin Adli Tıp'tan istediği bir rapora Adli Tıp, Kadıköy'deki bir davada "ceza-i ehliyeti yoktur" raporu gönderdi.
 
Odatv olarak o davayı merak ettik.

Sözkonusu davanın ayrıntıları Kadıkoy 3.Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin* 2009/611* esas sayılı dosyasında görülebiliyor. 

Dosya incelendiğinde sözkonusu davanın sanığına kolayca ulaşılabiliyor.
Bir gazeteci o kişi neden hamile değil diye sormadan adının karıştığı iddia edilen kişinin kim olduğuna bakmaz mı?

üyleyse biz o dosyanın kime ait olduğunu söyleyelim: *İbrahim şahin’e…
Yani Kadıkoy 3.Sulh Ceza Mahkemesinin 2009/611 esas sayılı dosyasının sanığı da yine İbrahim şahin. İbrahim şahin o davanın da sanığı.* 
*
*Dava konusu ise Ergenekon Soruşturması nedeniyle şahin’in evindeki aramalarda bulunan bir telsiz için* “telsiz kanununa muhalelefetten”* açılan bir dava.

 
*üELİşKİYİ KİM ORTAYA üIKARDI*
*
*Peki bu çelişkiyi kim ortaya çıkardı?

Yani Ergenekon Davası’na İbrahim şahin’in Kadıköy’deki dosyasının gönderildiğini kim resmi makamlara gösterdi?

*Bizzat İbrahim şahin’in avukatları* Ergenekon Davası'nın görüldüğü İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne başvurarak, Kadıköy’deki dava raporunun Silivri'de görülen davaya gönderilmesinden ötürü itirazda bulundular. Adli Tıp Kurumu’nun Kadıköy’deki dosyayı, Ergenekon Davası’na göndermelerini de Ergenekon Davası’nda konu ederek Adli Tıp’tan şikayetçi oldular. Avukatların bir başka itirazı ise Adli Tıp Kurmu'nun İbrahim şahin'e ilişkin Ergenekon Davası'na iki yıldır göndermesi gereken incelemeyi göndermemesi, Kadıköy'de görülen dava için verdiği raporda muğlak ifadeler kullanmasıydı.
 
Ergenekon Davası’nda İbrahim şahin'e ilişkin çelişkiler böylece fark edildi. Avukatların talebi üzerine mahkeme hatanın giderilmesi için Adli Tıp Kurumu’na yazı yazdı. Helin şahin’in iddia ettiği gibi rapor geri çekilmedi. *İbrahim şahin’in Kadıköy’e gönderilmesi gereken dosyası doğru yere ulaştı.*
*
*Aslında olay bu kadar basitti. Tüm sorun İbrahim şahin’in iki ayrı davadan yargılanması ve Adli Tıp Kurumu'nun bir dosyayı diğerine göndermesi nedeniyle ortaya çıkmıştı. *şahin, Kadıköy’de “cezai ehliyeti yoktur” raporu alırken bu rapor Ergenekon Davası’na da gönderilmişti.*
 
Ancak Helin şahin, İbrahim şahin’in Kadıköy’de başka bir isim üzerinden iş göremez raporu alarak Ergenekon Davası’ndan kaçacağını iddia etti. 

Aşağıdaki göreceğiniz tüm belgelerin ortaya koyduğu gibi Ergenekon Davası süresince polis dosyaları yayınlayan Helin şahin, açıkça yalan söylüyordu. 
Helin şahin’e tavsiyemiz, önüne emniyetin koyduğu haberlerin altına imza atmadan önce mutlaka araştırma yapmalı. üünkü şahin bu haliyle Ergenekon Davası’nı sulandırmaktan başka bir şey yapmamış oluyor.

*Barış Terkoğlu*
Odatv.com

*İşte olaya dair sözkonusu belgeler:*

**

Belge 1: Kadıköy'de görülen İbrahim şahin'in sanık olduğu davanın 29 Temmuz 2010 tarihli tutanağı

**
**

Belge 2: şahin'in avukatlarının Ergenekon Davası'nı gören mahkemeye Adli Tıp hakkında verdikleri 1 Ekim 2010 tarihli şikayet dilekçesi

**

Belge 3: Ergenekon Mahkemesi'nin şahin'in raporunun avukatların başvurusu üzerine Adli Tıp'tan tekrar isteyen kararı

**

Belge 4: Ergenekon Davası'na bakan mahkemenin Adli Tıp Kurumu'na yaptığı tetkik raporunu tekrar talep eden 12 Ekim 2010 tarihli yazısı

**

Belge 5: şahin'in avukatlarının Ergenekon Davası'na bakan mahkemeye yaptıkları Adli Tıp hakkında şikayetleri içeren 11 Kasım 2010 tarihli başvuru

**

Belge 6: Kadıköy'deki duruşmada mahkemenin şahin için Adli Tıp'tan 11 Mayıs 2010 tarihinde talep ettiği inceleme kararı

**

Belge 7: şahin'in avukatlarının Kadıköy'e Adli Tıp raporu ile ilgili verdikleri şikayetlerini bildiren 28 Mayıs 2010 tarihli dilekçe 

**
**

Balge 8: şahin'in avukatlarının Ergenekon Davası'na bakan heyete yazdıkları Adli Tıp Kurumu'nu şikayet eden dilekçe


...

----------


## bozok

*BALYOZDA KİM NEDEN SANIK OLDU*

 

04.01.2011 *04:35*

Balyoz Davasında reddi hakim talebinin geri çevrilmesinin ardından geçtiğimiz hafta Silivri’de duruşmalar başladı.

Davanın toplam 196 sanığı var. Bu sanıkların neye göre seçildiğini daha önce tartışmıştık.

ürneğin Balyoz Darbe Planı’nın görüşüldüğü iddia edilen seminerin katılımcı sayısı 148 kişi. Ancak bunlardan sadece 48 tanesi sanık durumunda. 

Semineri izleyen 15 gözlemci var, bu gözlemcilerden de hakkında dava açılan yok.

196 sanıktan 48’inin seminere katıldığını söyledik. *Kalan 148 kişi ise darbe planı olduğu iddia edilen planlarda sadece adı olan kişiler.*

*KİM NEDEN YARGILANIYOR*
Size bugün Balyoz Davası'nı konu alan ilginç bir çalışma sunalım. İddianameye dayanarak *“kimler darbe planı iddiasında hangi suçlamayla sanık oldu”* bu soruya cevap arayalım. Ancak başlamadan şunu söyleyelim *Balyoz Davası avukatlarından Celal ülgen olmasaydı bu çalışma ortaya çıkmazdı.*

*EK A DOSYASI*
ünce sizi Balyoz Davası’nın 58. Klasöründe bulunan EK A dosyasına götürelim. EK A Dosyasında adı olduğu gerekçesiyle sanık durumunda olan 84 kişi var. Aşağıdaki dosyada o 84 kişinin isimlerini ve iddianamedeki sanık olarak sıralarını yanlarına not alınmış olarak bulacaksınız. 

GüRMEK İüİN TIKLAYIN 1

*Listede bulunan 84 kişinin dağılımı şöyle:*

1. ORDU KOMUTANLIğI 11 kişi
2. KOR KOMUTANLIğI 10 kişi
3. KOR KOMUTANLIğI 15 kişi
5. KOR KOMUTANLIğI 17 kişi
15. KOR KOMUTANLIğI 11 kişi

HARP AK. KOM. 19 kişi 

üETİN DOğAN 1 kişi

*TOPLAM 84 Kİşİ.*
Burada sanık sıralamasının birbirini takip edişine dikkat edilirse söz konusu listenin önemi anlaşılıyor. Ancak aynı listede yanlarında soru işareti olanlar incelendiğinde bazıları hakkında bugüne kadar soruşturma bile yapılmaması dikkat çekiyor. Bir diğer soru işaretlilerin yanında ise “Tefrik” notu koyduk. Bunlar ise soruşturmaları devam edenler. Tüm liste gözden geçirildiğinde şaşırtıcı durum ortaya çıkıyor.

*Söz konusu davanın sanıkları neye göre seçildi, aynı listedeki bazı isimler sanık olurken diğerleri neden olmadı?* Bu soruların bugüne kadar bir cevabı bulunamadı...

*SUGA PLANI*
İkinci sanık grubu ise SUGA Planında adı bulunduğu için yargılananlar. Bu konuda bir döküm yaparsak:

GüRMEK İüİN TIKLAYIN 2

Suga Ek A Gör Bölümü listesinde 28 kişi bulunuyor. Hem bu listede hem de "çalışma grubu" listesinde yer alan isimlere "çalışma grubu"nda değineceğiz. Bunlar 11 kişi. 28 kişiden çıkarıldığında geriye* yalnız bu liste nedeniyle sanık olan 17 kişi kalıyor.*

*OPERASYON TİMLERİ*
üçüncü sanık grubu ise operasyon timlerinde adı yer alanlar. Bu grupta 37 kişi bulunuyor. Sakal görevlendirme çizelgesinde 9, üarşaf görevlendirme çizelgesinde 9, 60. klasörün 100. sayfasında bulunan "operasyon timleri"nde 19 kişi bulunuyor.

GüRMEK İüİN TIKLAYIN 3
GüRMEK İüİN TIKLAYIN 4
GüRMEK İüİN TIKLAYIN 5

Burada operasyon timlerinden bahsetmek gerek. Yapılacak operasyonun isimleri *"Döküm", "Sakal", "Tırpan", "Orak", "Yumruk", "Kürek", "Testere", "Urgan"* gibi isimlerden oluşurken, her operasyonun 3-5 kişilik sorumluları bulunuyor. ürneğin listeye göre "Kürek Operasyonu" darbe karşıtı aşırı sol kesimi hedef alırken, söz konusu hedef üç kişide somutlanmış: *"Cüneyt ülsever, Hasan Cemal, Toktamış Ateş".* Basının saygın liberal kalemlerinden Cüneyt ülsever bir yana varlığı iddia edilen darbe planında 4 askerin aşırı sol adına* Hasan Cemal ve Toktamış Ateş* ile mücadele etmekle görevlendirilmesinin ciddiyetini bu yazının dışında tutuyoruz.

*SANIKLAR SIRAYLA*
Bunların dışında Bursa ve İstanbul kilit personelinden 15 kişi, Oraj listesinden 3 kişi, plan seminerinde yer alan 5 kişi sanıklar arasında yer alıyor.

GüRMEK İüİN TIKLAYIN 6

GüRMEK İüİN TIKLAYIN 7

Suga üalışma Grupları listesinden 35 kişi de sanıklar arasında bulunuyor.

GüRMEK İüİN TIKLAYIN 8

İşte seçimi halen tartışılan 196 sanık listelerden bu şekilde oluşturuldu. Listeler incelendiğinde şu gariplikler dikkat çekiyor:

a) Aynı listede sık sık sanık numaraları* sırayla* gidiyor. Bu durum acaba birileri sanıkları bu listelere göre mi yazdı sorusuna neden oluyor.

b) Aynı listede bulunmasına rağmen bazı kişiler hakkında *soruşturma dahi yapılmamış*. (Soru işareti ile gösterdiklerimiz) Bu konuda kriterin ne olduğu bilinmiyor.

c) *196 sanıktan 194 tanesinin* sanıkların varlığını kabul etmediği 11. CD'de bulunması dikkat çekici.

d) Kalan 2 sanık ise (*İsmet Kışla ve Memiş Yüksel Yalçın*) sadece seminerde sunum yaptıkları için sanık durumunda bulunuyor. Oysa söz konusu seminer 2 sanığın görev kapsamı içinde bulunan ve asker olarak katılmasını zorunlu kılan bir toplantı. 

e) Nihayetinde yukarıda verdiğimiz listelerin sanıkların durumlarını esastan etkilediği anlaşılıyor. Listeler sonrasında gelişen süreç, sanıkların seçiminin adeta keyfiyetle belirlenmesi, sözkonusu listelerin varlığı tartışmalı CD içinden çıkması akla şu soruyu getiriyor:

*"Birileri sözkonusu listeler ile TSK içinde tasfiye mi yapıyor?"* 

Nitekim son YAş toplantısı ve ardından yaşananlar bu sorunun daha yüksek sesle sorulmasına neden olmadı mı?


*Barış Terkoğlu*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*ZAMAN YİNE YALAN YAZDI*




04.01.2011 *16:35*

Balyoz Davası avukatlarından Hüseyin Ersöz, dün yaptığı gibi bugün de Zaman gazetesinin manşetindeki haberine ilişkin bir açıklama yaptı.

İşte *“Zaman’e Yalanları”* başlıklı o açıklama: 



“Zaman Gazetesi’nde dün yayınlanan gerçekdışı haberden sonra Yazı İşlerinin bu kadar pervasızca ortaya atılan iddialara tekrar yer vereceğini düşünmemiştim doğrusu. Ancak gazetede bu konun bir tefrika misali işlenmesi gerçekleri belgeleri ile tekrar ortaya koymamızı zorunlu kılıyor.

Mahkemeden birçok kez istenmesine rağmen söz konusu CD’lerin fotoğrafları tarafımıza verilmezken bu fotoğrafların Zaman Gazetesi’nin elinde bulunması aslında çok da garipsediğim bir durum değil. üünkü Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nde devam eden tüm siyasi dava süreçlerinde söz konusu gazete daha sanık müdafileri dahi delil klasörlerine ulaşamamışken birçok belgeyi haber yapmıştı. Bu konunun muhatabı Zaman Gazetesi olmadığından çok da ayrıntıya girmeye gerek yok. Asıl konumuz Zaman Gazetesi Muhabirleri *Büşra ERDAL* ile *Ali AKKUş*’un yazdıkları.

ERDAL, “_Balyoz Belgelerinde Genelkurmay imzası_” başlıklı yazısında şöyle diyor:

_“Sonradan üretildiği iddia edilen 2 CD diğer 16 CD gibi aynı programda ve TSK'ya ait bilgisayarlarda oluşturulmuş. Bunu ispat eden delil ise belgelerin kaydedildiği programdaki 'fserbest' kullanıcı ismi.”_

Bu iddia ne kadar doğru şimdi onu inceleyelim.

ERDAL bu haberi yaparken 19.02.2010 tarihli *TüBİTAK Raporu*’na dayanıyor. Ancak söz konusu raporun 2. Sayfasını ayrıntılı olarak incelemediği hemen anlaşılıyor.

ERDAL’ın iddiası sonradan üretildiği ifade edilen 2 CD’nin bulunduğu bu CD’lerin de içinde olduğu toplam 19 CD’nin de aynı program kullanılarak hazırlandığı yönünde. Oysaki soruşturmanın başlangıç aşamasından itibaren sahteliği ileri sürülen 2 değil, *3 CD var* ve bunlar *11*, *16* ve *17 No’lu CD’ler*. Bir başka ifade ile içinde savcıların suç unsuru tespit ettiği 3 CD bunlar. Bu 3 CD’yi diğer 16 CD’den ayıran özellik ise *markaları* ve yazıldığı programın *versiyonu*.

Bu CD’lerden 11 ve 17 No’lular *TDK Marka*, 16 No’lu CD ise *SmartBuy*. Daha dikkat çekici bir özellik *19 CD içinde bu markalarda başka bir tane bulunmuyor olması*.

ERDAL’ın haberinde gözden kaçırdığı bir başka konu ise CD’lerin oluşturulduğu program bilgileri. üyle ki haberde ifade edildiği şekli ile 19 tane CD’nin de aynı program ile oluşturulduğu bilgisi doğru değil. üünkü 19 tane CD’den 12 tanesi “EASY CD Creator *5.3**”* programı ile oluşturulmuşken sahteliğini ileri sürmüş olduğumuz ve savcılar tarafından içeriklerinde suç unsuru tespit edilen 11, 16 ve 17 No’lu CD’ler “EASY CD Creator *5.2*” programı kullanılarak oluşturulmuş. Bir başka ifade ile programların versiyonları tamamen farklı. Ortada ciddi sahtecilik iddialarının bulunduğu bir yargılama sürecinde bu ayrıntılara çok daha dikkat edilmesi gerektiği ortada.

CD’lerin 2003 yılında oluşturulduğu da TüBİTAK Raporu’nun 2. Sayfasında gösterilmiş. TüBİTAK’ın yapmış olduğu bir başka tespit ise Raporun 5. Sayfasında yer alıyor. O da CD’lere sonradan *ekleme yapılmadığına* ilişkin. İşte bu noktada tekrar ve ısrarla sorulması gereken şu sorular karşımıza çıkıyor:

Â· 2003 senesinden önce kapatılan Derneklerin, Kuran Kurslarının vs. isimleri bu CD’lerde ne arıyor?

Â· 2003 senesinden sonra isim değişikliği yapılan ilaç şirketlerinin, derneklerin ve hastanelerin yeni isimleri ile bu listelerde yer almasının açıklaması ne?

Â· Hiç var olmayan dernek, öğrenci yurdu vs. isimleri nasıl oluyor da bu CD’lerde yer alabiliyor?

*ZAMAN** Makinesi Teorisi*
Bu sorulara karşılık geliştirilen bir savunmaya da değinmeden geçemeyeceğim. Davaya katılma talebinde bulunan bir derneğin başkanı tarafından ileri sürülen şu tez ekran başında benimle birlikte eminim ki diğer izleyicilere hem tebessüm ettirmiş hem de düşündürmüştür. Zira bu konu kendisine arka arkaya birkaç kez anlatılmasına rağmen meslektaşımız anlamamakta ısrar ediyordu. O tez de şuydu:

“Darbeciler bu tarz hataları bilerek yapıyorlar ki, yakalandıklarında bir savunmaları olsun.”

Ancak bu kıvrak zeka 2009 senesinde yapılan bir isim değişikliğinin nasıl oluyor da 2003 senesinde oluşturulmuş bir CD’de yer aldığını sorgulamıyordu. Sanırım böyle düşünenler bu CD’leri hazırladığı iddia edilen kişilerin ellerinde bir zaman makinesi olduğuna kanaat getirmişlerdi.

*Konuya Bilimsel Yaklaşım*
ERDAL’ın yukarıda yapmış olduğumuz açıklamaları görmezden gelen haberinde dayandığı bir başka iddia ise *CD’lerin TSK’ya ait bilgisayarda oluşturulmuş olduğu* ve bunun delilinin de “_fserbest_” kullanıcı isminin Fikret SERBEST isimli bir subay tarafından kullanılmakta olduğu iddiası.

Yukarıda yapmış olduğumuz değerlendirmeler söz konusu CD’lerin sahteliğini ortaya koyan bir iddiadan öte somut olgular olarak karşımıza çıkıyor. Bu durumda karşı karşıya olduğumuz bir sahtecilik çetesinin *2003 yılındaki işletim sistemlerini ve programlarını kullanmak suretiyle bu dokümanları kapalı devre bir bilgisayarda oluşturmuş olduğu* da kesinlik kazanıyor.

Bu noktada sırf yazar (üstveri) bilgilerinden yola çıkarak isnatlar üretmenin mümkün olmadığı da ortada. Soruşturma aşamasında *Computer Investigative Associates*’dan alınan 11 Mayıs 2010 tarihli bilimsel mütalaa bu konuyu şu şekilde açıklıyor:

 “_Aslında, TüBİTAK tarafından yapılan incelemeden, CD’lerin ve içindeki dosyaların kesin olarak 2003’te veya öncesinde üretildiği veya yazıldığına dair bir saptama yapılamaz. Tübitak raporundan neden böyle kesin bir çıkarsamada bulunulmayacağının üç nedeni vardır:_ 

_ 1. Tübitak tarafından yapıldığı belirtilen üstveri analizine dayanarak, CD’lerin gerçekten 2003’te veya öncesinde hazırladığını saptamak mümkün değildir. Daha önce de açıkladığım gibi, CD’ler üzerinde basılı olan tarih (yazara ait bilgiyle beraber) CD’lerin ve dosyaların hazırlandığı bilgisayarın saatinin manipüle edilmesiyle değiştirilebilir. Sonuç olarak, bir CD daha sonraki bir tarihte hazırlanmış ve yazılmış olsa dahi 2003’e ait “tarih” bilgisini taşıyabilir. ünemlisi, Tübitak’ın tarihlere dair sonuçlarının hepsi, CD’lerin üzerinde taşıdığı tarihlere atıfta bulunmaktadır ki bunlar CD’lerin gerçekten hazırlandığı tarihlerle aynı olmayabilirler._ 

_ 2. Bir dosyanın 2003’te mevcut olan bir yazılım programı kullanılarak oluşturulmuş olması, o dosyanın kesin olarak 2003’te hazırlandığı anlamına gelmez._ 

_ 3. Bir CD’nin 2003’te mevcut olan bir CD yazma yazılım programı kullanılarak hazırlanmış olması, o CD’nin kesin olarak 2003’te oluşturulmuş olduğu anlamına gelmez._ 

_ üzet olarak, Tübitak’ın incelemesi CD’lerin 2003’te veya öncesinde hazırlandığını saptamakta çeşitli sebeplerle yetersizdir._ 

_Saygılarımla, John D. Tessel”_

ERDAL’ın düşmüş olduğu bir başka yanılgı ise, CD’lerin TSK Bilgisayarlarında hazırlandığı hususu. Oysaki gerçek yine bize tam aksini işaret ediyor. *Zira 1. Ordu Bilgisayarlarında yapılan incelmelerde suç isnadına dayanak olarak gösterilen 11, 16 ve 17 No’lu CD’lerin içeriklerine rastlanılmıyor.* Bu durum da söz konusu dijitallerin sahte olduğunun bir başka göstergesi olara karşımıza çıkıyor.

Haberin devamında ise Zaman Gazetesi Muhabiri Ali AKKUş şu değerlendirmeyi yapıyor:

_“İstanbul Kriminal Polis Laboratuvan Müdürlügü'nce düzenlenen 3 Mayıs 2010 tarihli ekspertiz raporunda; Melek üçtepe'nin kendilerine ait olmadığını beyan ettiği 8 No'lu CD üzerindeki el yazılarının Melek üçtepe'nin eli mahsulü olduğu kanaatine varıldığı belirtiliyor.”_

Bu haberde ne yazık ki gerçek dışı bir değerlendirmenin ürünü. Gerçek, Melek üüTEPE’nin 01.03.2010 tarihli Savcılık İfadesi’nin 2. Sayfasında şu şekilde yazılı:

“8 nolu üzerinde ‘17.01.2003 tarihinde Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgenaral Aytaç Yalman’a verilen Ordu Brifingi’ yazılı CD gösterildi soruldu:

Bu CD’yi hatırlayamadım. *Ancak CD kapağı ve üzerindeki yazılar bize aittir.*”

üncelikle 8 No’lu CD’yi Savcılar suç isnadında kullanmıyor. Bu CD üzerinden devam eden herhangi bir tartışma da bulunmuyor. Ancak yukarıda ifade edildiği gibi ortada somut belgeler varken bu şekilde yalan beyanlara dayanarak yapılan haberlerin her gazetenin saygınlığını ve inandırıcılığını zedeleyeceği de bir gerçek. Ancak Zaman Gazetesi’nin arka arkaya yapmış olduğu gerçek dışı haberler ile böyle bir kaygısının da bulunmadığı ortaya çıkıyor.

*MEHMET BARANSU VAKASI*

Dünkü yazımızda Zaman Gazetesi’nde yayınlanan haberin en çokta Mehmet Baransu’yu sevindirdiğini söylemiştik. üyle ki Baransu’nun kitabının sahtecilik bulguları ile bir anlamda kadük hale geldiğini belirtmiştik. Bugün aynı konuya Cumhuriyet Gazetesi’nden *Orhan Bursalı* ile Akşam Gazetesi’nden *Oray Eğin* köşelerinde değinmiş:

“_Mehmet Baransu yaptığı haberlerle kendisini çok önemsiyor, Türkiye'yi değiştirdiğine inanıyor. Oysa ekranlarda görüyorum, yazdığı konulara bile hiç hakim değilmiş, hiçbir şeyden haberi yokmuş gibi bir izlenim veriyor. Sanki eline tutuşturulup ezberlemiş gibi..._” O.EğİN

“_Bu belgelerin sahibi cemaatçi "gazeteci"ye, Gazeteciler Cemiyeti yılın gazetecisi ödülü vermişti! Eline tutuşturulanları yayımlamak nasıl bir beceri idiyse! üstelik belgeleri hiç araştırmadan, doğruluklarını soruşturmadan, içindeki tutarsızlıkları görmeden... Bu yayının tam bir yüz karalık örneği olduğunun mahkemece de belgelenmesine azzzz kaldı!_” O.BURSALI

Ne diyelim aklın yolu bir…

*Av. Hüseyin Ersöz”*


Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*'Balyoz'da TRT spikerlerine ilginç görev* 

** 

*Balyoz davasında bir ilk daha: Radyo spikerleri iddianame sundu...*

Türk yargı tarihinde ilk kez bir mahkemede TRT spikerleri görevlendirildi. 963 sayfalık uzun iddianame TRT İstanbul Radyosu’ndan çağırılan 2 spiker tarafından okunmaya başlandı.

Silivri’deki duruşma salonunda görülen Balyoz davasında bir ilk yaşandı. İlk iki duruşmada yapılan kimlik tespitinin ardından 3. duruşmada iddianamenin okunmasına geçildi. 963 sayfalık iddianme mahkemenin talebi üzerine TRT İstanbul Bölge Müdürlüğü radyo spikerlerinden ümer Ersöz ve Hakan Kırat tarafından okunmaya başlandı. Bir saat öğle yemeği, 3 kez de 10’ar dakikalık ihtiyaç molası verilen duruşmada gün boyunca iddianame okunma işlemi yapıldı.Spikerler 5 saatte 83 sayfa okuyabildi, isim listesinin yer aldığı ilk 40 sayfadan sonra 41. sayfadan itibaren okumaya başlayan spikerler 123. sayfaya geldi. 840 sayfa kaldı. 



*DGM’nin devamı*

Duruşmaya yetki tartışması damgasını vurdu. Balyoz sanıklarından emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek ile emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına’nın suç tarihinde kuvvet komutanı olmaları nedeniyle, yargılamanın, Yüce Divan sıfatıyla Anayasa Mahkemesinde yapılması gerektiğini söyledi. Ancak heyet, sanıkların yargılandıkları suçun görevleriyle ilgili olmadığı gerekçesiyle reddetti. İkinci talep mahkemenin kuruluş tarihinden yaşandı. Sanıklar yargılamanın durdurulmasını ve normal ağır ceza mahkemelerinde devam etmesini talep etti. Buna gerekçe olarak da iddia edilen suç tarihinin 2003 yılında olduğunu, mahkemelerinin bu tarihte kurulmadığını gösterdi. Ancak mahkeme bu talebi de red etti. Mahkemelerinin, kaldırılan DGM’lerin yerine kurulduğunu, suç işlendikten sonra kurulmadığını belirtti.

*Reddihakim’e 3. ret*

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görülen 3’üncü duruşmanda emekli Albay Levent Erkek’in avukatı Yılmaz Yazıcıoğlu’nun reddihakim talebi reddedildi. 

*Cemal Temizöz de katıldı*

Güneydoğu’da 1993-1995 yılları arasında işlenen faili meçhul ve kayıp olayları ile ilgili Diyarbakır’da görülen davada yargılanan tutuklu Albay Cemal Temizöz de duruşmaya katıldı.

*Kızıyla geldi*

üetin Doğan duruşmaya kızı Pınar Doğan’la geldi. Doğan’ın avukatı Celal ülgen spikerlerin iddianame okumasını, “Sözcüklerin üzerine tam ve eksiksiz bastıkları için hızlı okuyamıyorlar. Daha hızlı okuyalım diye spikerleri çağırdılar ama tam tersi oluyor” diye eleştirdi. 


6 Ocak 2011 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'da sanık taleplerine ret!*


BALYOZ Davası"nda sanık talepleri reddedildi. Balyoz Planı iddialarına ilişkin 196 emekli ve muvazzaf askerin yargılandığı davada ara kararlar açıklandı. Bir önceki duruşmada sanık Albay Dursun üiçek davanın askeri mahkemede görülmesi gerektiğini, mahkemenin görevsizlik kararı vermesini istemişti. Eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına ve Eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek de mahkemenin görevsizlik kararı vermesi, davanın Yüce Divan’da görülmesi talebinde bulunmuştu. Mahkeme Heyeti kuvvet komutanlarının Yüce Divan’da yargılanması ve davanın askeri mahkemede görülmesi talebini reddetti.

*TALEPLER REDDEDİLDİ*

Mahkeme heyeti öte yandan eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nın davaya konu suçtan zarar görme ihtimali olması nedeniyle müdahil olmalarını talep etmişti. Mahkeme bu talebi suçtan zarar gördüğünü iddia eden kişi ya da kurumun mahkemeye sözlü ya da yazılı müracaatta bulunması gerektiğini belirterek reddettti. Bazı sanıkların duruşmadan vareste tutulma taleplerini savunmalarının alınmadığı gerekçesiyle reddeden mahkeme heyeti, gazeteci Mehmet Baransu tarafından davayla ilgili Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na teslim edilen 10 adet ses kasetinin CD’lere aktarılarak sanık avukatlarına verilmesine hükmetti. Yine Mehmet Baransu’nun Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na davaya ilişkin olarak verdiği ve adli emanette bulunan 19 adet CD’nin fotoğraflarının ve imajlarının avukatlara verilmesi talebi de reddedildi.

*MüDAHİLLİK TALEBİ DAHA SONRA DEğERLENDİRİLECEK*

Mahkeme Heyeti, aralarında Abdurrahman Dilipak’ın da bulunduğu üzgür Düşünce ve Eğitim Hakları Derneği ile Hukukçular Derneği’nin davaya müdahil olma taleblerinin, Cumhuriyet savcısı, sanıklar ve avukatlarının konuya ilişkin beyanlarının alınmasından sonra karara bağlanmasına karar verdi. Bazı sanık avukatlarının yargılama sırasında geçen askeri terimlerin ne manaya geldiğini açıklamalarını yapması için askeri teknik bilirkişinin duruşma salonunda bulunması talebi mahkeme tarafından reddedildi.


06.01.2011 16:35 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*ASKERİ SAVCILIK BALYOZ DAVASINDA SİVİL MEMURLARIN İFADESİNİ NASIL ALDI*



06.01.2011 *02:00*

Zaman Gazetesi, dün yaptığı haberde 1. Ordu Komutanlığı'nda görevli iki sivil memurun Askeri Savcılık ifadelerinin Balyoz CD’lerinden darbe planlarını içerenlerin 1. Ordu Komutanlığı’nda hazırlandığını doğruladığını iddia etti.

Odatv olarak konuyu üetin Doğan’ın müdafi, ülgen Hukuk Bürosu avukatlarından Serkan Günel’e sorduk.

*İşte Günel’in o iki sivil memurun ifadesine ilişkin değerlendirmesi:*
Kamuoyuna Asrın Davası olarak lanse edilen serilerin (Ergenekon, Poyrazköy, Kafes, Islak İmza) son filmi ‘Balyoz Davası’ 16 Aralık itibariyle gösterime girdi. Bu filmin bir özelliği kamuoyunda (ilk başta) yüksek oranda kabul gören belgeleriyle, kişileriyle ve tarihleriyle açık olduğu ve hatta yargılama yapılmasına bile gerek olmadığı yönünde öngörülerin çoğunlukta olduğu bir Darbe Davası olmasıydı.

Ancak hukukun terazisi bakımından bu davanın açılmasını bile gerektirecek elle tutulur delil olmadığı geç de olsa anlaşıldı. üünkü ortada var olduğu söylenen belgeler ne ıslak ne dijital hiçbir şekilde imza içermeyen ve üzerinde çok kolay oynama yapılabilen (hatta savcıların bile isimleri kısaltarak oynama yapabildiği) dijital dokümanlardan ibaretti. Kaynağı belirtilmeden *Taraf Gazetesi yazarı Mehmet BARANSU tarafından bir bavul içerisinde getirilen bu dokümanların bir kısmının 1. Ordu’dan ‘hukuka aykırı yollar ile’ çalınmış belgeler, bir kısmının ise bu çalınmış belgeler ve ses kayıtlarından yararlanılarak oluşturulan suç unsuru içeren ‘üretilmiş belgeler’ olduğu zamanla ortaya çıktı.* 

ülgen Hukuk Bürosu Avukatları olarak bir yandan mahkeme önünde görevimizi yaparken bir yandan da ‘iliştirilmiş medyanın’ davaların savcısıymış gibi hazırladıkları yanlı ve yanlış haberlere karşı da kamuoyunu bilgilendirmek istiyoruz. 

Bilindiği gibi Balyoz Davası’nın gerçekliği peşinde koşan iliştirilmiş medya 1. Ordu Komutanlığı tarafından görevlendirilen genç bir binbaşı’nın tek başına hazırladığı Bilirkişi Raporu’nda yer alan faraziye ile aylarca avunmuş ve tutuklamaların meşruluğunu savunurken Askeri Bilirkişilerin dahi darbe tanımlamasında bulunduğundan bahsetmişti. Oysa ki gerçek olan binlerce sayfayı geçen delillerin gerçek olup olmadığı konusunda her hangi bir araştırmada bulunmayan bir binbaşının her belgenin gerçek olduğu faraziyesine dayanarak yapmış olduğu bir tespitten ibaretti. Ancak hukuken burada suç o bilirkişide miydi? Bizce hayır çünkü hukukun gerektirdiği yetkin kişilerden bir kurul oluşturup belgelerin askeri yazım tekniğine uygunluğu, tarih uyuşmazlığı vb. gibi konuların yer aldığı bir rapor hazırlamaktı. Nitekim geçte olsa bu yanlış giderildi ve 5 kişiden oluşan bir heyet yaz ayları içerisinde Balyoz Darbe Planı iddialarını içeren belgeler ile ilgili nitelikli bir raporu Mahkemeye sundu.

*CEMAAT ATAKTA*
İliştirilmiş Gazeteciliğin baş temsilcisi Zaman Gazetesi ve Samanyolu Televizyonu ise birkaç gündür biz avukatların ve Pınar Doğan’ın davayı çürüten delillerine karşı atağa geçmiş durumda. Adeta oyuncağı elinden alınmışçasına agresif bir Taraflı gazetecilik örneği sergileyen bu medyanın içi, Balyoz sanıkları tutuklanmadan rahat etmeyecek gibi. Bu amaçla sığındıkları son liman ise *1.Ordu Komutanlığı’nda görevli iki sivil memurun Askeri ve Sivil Savcılıkça alınan ifadeleri.* Zaman Gazetesine göre bu iki sivil memurun ifadesi tam olarak okunursa CD’lerin kozmik odadan çıktığı anlaşılmaktaymış. Acaba gerçekten öyle mi? Biz hukukçular her türlü şüpheyi sonuna kadar irdeleyip değerlendiririz. üzellikle Ceza Hukukunda *‘şüpheden sanık yararlanır’* ilkesi gereği bir masumun dahi yanlış yere cezalandırılması kabul edilemez. O yüzden şimdi aşağıda bu iki ifadeyi enine boyuna ele alacağız, bakalım Zaman’ın yersiz zafer çığlığı bu sefer nerede kesilecek... 

üncelikle belirtelim ki ifadelerin hiçbir yerinde Balyoz Darbe Planı gibi bir yalanı doğrulayan varlığına tanıklık ettiklerine ilişkin sözler bulunmuyor. 

Zaman Gazetesi’nin de dediği gibi CD üzerindeki yazılar bu kişilere ait olabilir ancak bizler zaten en başından beri bu CD’lerin 1.Ordu’dan çalındıktan sonra içeriğinin değiştirilmiş olduğunu savunuyoruz. 

*İKİ MEMURUN İFADELERİ*
İfadesi alınan iki şahıs *Sevilay Erkani BULUT ve Melek üüTEPE.* Bu iki kişi 2003 Plan Semineri öncesi ve sonrasında 1.Ordu Harekat Başkanlığı’nda görevli sivil memurlar ve görevleri yazı yazmak, CD’ye aktarmak yani bir nevi katiplik. Bu iki sivil memurun hem Askeri hem Sivil savcılıkta verdiği ifadeler Balyoz Davası’nda sanıkların en aleyhine sayılabilecek ifadeler olarak kabul ediliyor. Ancak gerek ifade almada yaşanan usulsüzlükler gerekse ifade içerikleri bu iki kişinin kullanılmış olabileceği izlenimini yaratıyor.

Zaman Gazetesi’ne göre Askeri Savcılık söz konusu iki kişiyi korkutarak ifadelerini düzeltmiş. Oysa ki gerçek tam tersi ifade alınış tarzı ve ifadeler ele alınıra Askeri Savcılığın Sivil Savcılıktan daha da ağır usulsüzlüklere sebep olduğu ortada. Söz konusu iki sivil memurun paralel olarak 1.Ordu Askeri Savcılığında yürütülen soruşturmaya binaen henüz sivil savcılıkça ifadesi alınmadan önce *25/02/2010*’da Askeri Savcı Bülent MüNGER tarafından peş peşe ifadeleri alınıyor. Bu ifadelerin bir özelliği avukat huzurunda alınmamış olması, bir diğer özelliği ise *her iki sivil memurun da aynı askeri, teknik ifadeleri aynı şekilde aynı cümleler ile kullanmış olması. Bu durum akla iki soruyu getiriyor: ‘ya söz konusu ifadelerden önce belli kişilerce iki sivil memur hazırlatıldı veyahut söz konusu ifadeleri Savcı kendi ağızlarındanmış gibi iki sivil memura yazdırdı’.* Her ikisi de hukuk ve ülkemiz açısından vahim. Ancak Ek Klasörlerde mevcut ifadeleri alt alta koyduğumuz da göze çarpan benzerlikler bizi bu sonuçlara götürüyor. 

ürneğin alttaki ifade Sevilay E. BULUT’un Askeri Savcılıkça alınmış ifadesi. Kendisine Komutana üzel yazılı ve içerisinde Balyoz, Suga, Oraj gibi suç unsuru içeren belgelerin bulunduğu CD gösteriliyor ve kendisinin hazırladığı CD’lerden olup olmadığı soruluyor.



Altta aynı savcı tarafından aynı gün sorulmuş aynı soruya bu sefer diğer sivil memur Melek üüTEPE’nin cevabı bulunmakta. şaşırtıcı derecede benzer ifadeler bizi hazırlanmış bir senaryonun oyuna konulduğu yönünde düşündürüyor.



*İFADELERE DİKKAT*
Benzerlikten ne kastettiğimizi ortaya koymak için şöyle bir sunum yapalım. Aşağıda Sevilay Erkan BULUT’un ifadesini tekrar koyuyoruz kırmızı ve siyah ayrımına dikkat edelim.

"K.üZEL klasörü içerisinde Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı adlı dosya içeriğindeki word belgelerini incelediğimde dosyanın içeriğinde bulunan araç çizelgelerini, diğer kiliseler ve sinagoglar adlı dosyayı hatırladım, yine bir çok harekat planı yazıyorduk, ancak "Balyoz" ismini hatırlamıyorum, yalnız Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı adlı dosya içeriğine baktığımda yazım tekniğine uygundur, bu şekilde yazıyorduk, dosyaların yazılması yaptığımız çalışmalara uygundur, İstihbarat Başkanlığı tarafından ve Loj. Bşk.lığı tarafından yapılan çalışmalarda bize getiriliyordu, ortak çalışmalar yapılıyordu, yalnız şu anda net hatırlayamamakla birlikte bu belgelerin oluşturulduğu tarihlerde ben Hrk. Bşk.lığındaydım, bana verilen emirler doğrultusunda bu dosyaları hatırladığımı düşünüyorum. üarşaf, Oraj, Sakal, Suga isimli dosyaları hatırlamıyorum, bunların bizim bilgisayarlarımızda kayıtlı olup olmadığını da bilemiyorum, ancak bizden habersiz kaydedilmiş olabilir, çıktı almak için veya birisine gösterilmek için bilgisayarımıza yüklenmiş olabilir, örneğin yarbaşkanı da bazen bizim odamıza gelirdi çalışmalar yapılırdı, istihbarat ve lojistikten de gelenler olurdu, komutan gösterme istedikleri bir şeyler olursa bizim bilgisayarlarımızdan gösterirlerdi, çıktılar alınabilirdi, Hrk. Bşk.nı, Hrk. şb.Müdürü, Plan subayları mesai sonrasında da çalışmalara devam ederdik."

*SİYAHLAR üIKTIKTAN SONRA KALAN KIRMIZILAR BAYAN MEMUR MELEK üüTEPENİN İFADESİ! YANİ BENZERLİKTEN KASTIMIZ ASLINDA BİREBİR AYNILIK!* 
İfade de dikkat çeken hususlar, onlarca Askerin yönetmeliklere dayanarak ortaya koyduğu Askeri yazım usulüne aykırılıklara rağmen sivil memurların aynı kelimelerle _‘Balyoz Güvenlik Harekatı Planı adlı dosya içeriğine baktığımda yazım tekniğine uygundur, bu şekilde yazılar yazıyorduk, dosyaların yazılması yaptığımız çalışmalara uygundur, İstihbarat Başkanlığı tarafından ve Loj. Bşk.lığı tarafından yapılan çalışmalarda bize getiriliyordu, ortak çalışmalar yapılıyordu, bana verilen emirler doğrultusunda bu dosyaları hazırlamış olabilir’_ ifadelerini kullanması.

*AYNI CüMLELER*
Tabii bu tezimizi destekleyen başka benzerlikler de mevcut. ürneğin gene öncelikle Sevilay E. BULUT’un ifadesinden bir bölümü ele alalım:



şimdi aynı ifadelerin aynı şekilde diğer sivil memur Melek üüTEPE tarafından da kullanıldığını göreceğiz:



Görüldüğü üzere benzerlikler gene düşündürücü ama sadece bunlarla sınırlı değil bizim tespit edebildiğimiz birbiriyle aynı ifadeleri taşıyan *tam yedi paragraf mevcut ve iki sivil memurun ifadesi de zaten dörder sayfa.*

*İKİ KERE İFADE ALINDI*
Söz konusu iki sivil memurun bir diğer özelliği ise hem Askeri hem Sivil savcılar tarafından bu soruşturma sürecinde başka kimse için uygulanmamış şekilde* iki kere ifadelerinin alınmış olması.* Bu durum Zaman Gazetesi tarafından da belirtilmiş. Melek üüTEPE Askeri savcılık tarafından önce 25 şubat tarihinde ifadesi alınmışken daha sonra 3 Mart tarihinde ikinci kez ifadeye çağırılıyor.



Aynı şekilde Sevilay Erkani BULUT da üzel Yetkili Savcılar tarafından aynı gün içerisinde ikinci defa ek sorular sorulması ihtiyacı nedeniyle ifadeye alınıyor. İşin en ilginç yanı ise her iki ifadenin de 26 şubat 2010 tarihinde yani Askeri Savcılık ifadesinden bir gün sonra alınması.

BULUT’a Sivil Savcılıkça ilk ifade alınma sırasında Balyoz Güvenlik Planı gösteriliyor ve ne düşündüğü soruluyor.



BULUT ilk ifadesinde böyle bir planı hatırlamadığını ancak yer alan ifadelerin askeri kullanımdaki anlamlarını açıklayarak bu konudaki açıklamalarını tamamlıyor. Bu ifadeyi alan isim Savcı Ali HAYDAR. 

BULUT’un ifadesini aynı gün ikinci defa almak isteyen kişi ise Savcı Bilal BAYRAKTAR.. BAYRAKTAR ikinci defa ifade alma işlemini ‘*ek sorular sorulması ihtiyacına*’ bağlıyor. Ancak BULUT’a ikinci kez de avukat huzurunda alınmayan ifadesinde tekrar ‘Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı’ isimli 11 sayfadan oluşan metin gösteriliyor ve soruluyor.* Yani ek soru diye bir şey yok... Eksik bir şeyler tamamlatılmak isteniyor adeta…*



Bu ifadelerin Askeri Savcı Bülent MüNGER tarafından alınan ya da bizim düşüncemizle yazdırılan ifadelere ne kadar benzediği de açıkça ortada.

*AMAü İFADEDE KORKUTMAK MI* 
Sonuç olarak hem Zaman Gazetesi’ne cevap hem de Balyoz Davası süreci açısından okuyucuları düşünmeye davet ediyoruz;

1. şüpheli olarak İki sivil memur ifadeye çağırılmıştır. Peki neyle suçlanmaktadırlar? İfade Tutanaklarında şüphelilere ne ile suçlandıkları anlatılmalı sonra sorguya geçilmelidir. 

2. üyleyse burada amaç şüpheli olarak sorgulamak değil de, hileyle, korkutarak sanıklar hakkında olmayan bir kanıt yaratmak mıdır?...

3. Bu kişiler şüpheli ise neden hakklarında dava açılmamıştır?

4. İfadesini beğenilmediği için mi bir şüpheli ayı gün içinde ikinci kez ifadeye çağrılmıştır?

5. İkinci ifadeyi almak için Neden farklı bir Cumhuriyet Savcısına ihtiyaç duyulmuştur? 

CMK’nın 148. Maddesi İfade almada yasaklanan usulleri madde madde sıralamıştır. Buna göre:

_(1) şüphelinin ve sanığın beyanı özgür iradesine dayanmalıdır. Bunu engelleyici nitelikte kötü davranma, işkence, ilaç verme, yorma, aldatma, cebir veya tehditte bulunma, bazı araçları kullanma gibi bedensel veya ruhsal müdahaleler yapılamaz._

_(2) Kanuna aykırı bir yarar vaat edilemez._

_(3) Yasak usullerle elde edilen ifadeler rıza ile verilmiş olsa da delil olarak değerlendirilemez._

_(4) Müdafi hazır bulunmaksızın kollukça alınan ifade, hakim veya mahkeme huzurunda şüpheli veya sanık tarafından doğrulanmadıkça hükme esas alınamaz._ 

_(5) şüphelinin aynı olayla ilgili olarak yeniden ifadesinin alınması ihtiyacı ortaya çıktığında, bu işlem ancak Cumhuriyet savcısı tarafından yapılabilir._

*BARANSU 1 NUMARALI şüPHELİ*
Biz hem Askeri hem Sivil Savcılarımız bu maddenin bilincinde uygulayıcılar olduğuna inanmak istiyoruz. Ancak Sivil Savcılardan olduğu kadar Taraf Gazetesi yazarı Mehmet BARANSU gibi CD’lerdeki yanlışlıklar ortaya çıktıktan sonra 1 numaralı şüpheli konumuna gelen bir kişiyi bavulları sivil savcılığa teslim etmesinden *1,5 ay gibi uzun bir süre sonra ifadesini alan ve 1.Ordu tarafından hazırlanan ilk bilirkişi raporunda bilirkişinin seçiminde takdir yetkisini kullanan Askeri Savcıların tarafsızlığından da şüpheye düşmek bu aşamada hakkımızdır diye düşünüyoruz.* Ayrıca belirtmek gerekir ki Askeri hakim ve savcıların bağımsızlığı Sivil hakim ve savcılarınkinden çok daha büyük tehdit altındadır. üünkü Sivil Savcı ve Hakimlerin kanuni teminatları gereği kınama cezası alması yer değiştirmesi gibi olaylar ciddi soruşturmalar sonucu HSYK tarafından alınan kurul kararı ile mümkün iken Askeri Hakim ve Savcılar Milli Savunma Bakanlığı’nın tek başına alabileceği kararlar ile kınama, kıdem düşürme gibi cezalar alabilmekte ve tehdit aynen hükümetin üç generali görevden alabilme hakkı gibi kanuni ve demoklesin kılıcı gibi Askeri Hukuk’un tepesinde sallanmaktadır. Oysa biz Demoklesin değil gözleri kapalı beyaz elbiseli kadın’ın adalet kılıcından ve onun ayarlarıyla oynanmamış hassas terazisinden yanayız... Ve ne askerin sonuna kadar arkasında ne de sivillerin sonuna kadar karşısındayız. Amacımız sadece ve sadece hukukun genel ilkeleri ışığıyla adaletin yolunu aydınlatmaya çalışmaktır.

*Av. Serkan Günel*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*EL BOMBALARINI BULAN TRT*

 


08.01.2011 *10:23*

Balyoz davasında iddianame TRT Spikerlerine okutuldu. Hürriyet yazarı Yılmaz üzdil, *“Yurttan sesler korosu, gizli tanık yapılsın”* başlıklı yazısında bu olayla şöyle alay etti:

“Ve, Balyoz iddianamesini TRT spikerleri okuyor sayın seyirciler...
*
El bombalarını bulan TRT.
Lav silahlarını bulan TRT.
Haham’ı canlıya çıkaran TRT.
Tutuklanacakları duyuran TRT.
*
E iddianameyi de okuyacak tabii.
*
Konuya bu kadar hakim olduklarına göre, bi kameramanı da “hakim” 
filan yaptılar mı, tamamdır bu iş.
*
Bana sorarsanız...
Pulitzer verilmeli TRT’ye.
Pulitzer.
üünkü, olmuş haberi babam da verir.
Bunlar, olmamış haberi veriyor.
*
Sabih Kanadoğlu’nun evinin basıldığını, henüz ev basılmadan dört saat önce duyurdu mesela.
*
Sanırsın, medyum getirdiler TRT haber dairesinin başına... Veya, istihareye yatıyorlar.
*
(Bakın, geçen ay personel almak için sınav yaptılar, Osmanlı’nın son şeyhülislamının kim olduğunu sordular. Medeni Nur Efendi’ymiş... Açtım okudum, aslında kadı’ymış. Bakmışlarki hukuktan anlıyor, şeyhülislam yapmışlar... Ki, babası da müneccimbaşıymış iyi mi!)
*
(ümrü vefa etse, şu anda banko haber dairesi başkanı, ya babası, ya kendisi.)
*
Bi gün hiç unutmam, TRT’de görüp telaşla polisi aradık, “Vadiyi kazıyormuşsunuz” diye, polisin haberi yoktu, polis de telaşlandı... Yurttaşlık görevidir, son dakika diye geçen altyazıyı okuyup, adresi verdim, dut ağacıyla kuyunun arasına bakın, ordaymış... Ki, polis kazı yerine intikal edene kadar, TRT spikeri ele geçirilen bombaları okumaya başlamıştı bile!
*
Bakanların, bakan olduklarını TRT’den öğrendikleri bir ülke burası... Devamlı TRT ekranına bakıyorlar ki, görsünler, bakan olmuşlar mı, olmamışlar mı... 
Onun için onlar “bakan” zaten.
*
Peki, derseniz ki, dünyada var mıdır bizden başka böyle bi ülke?
*
Anlatamıyoruz galiba.
Olsaydı, söylerdi TRT.”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*SAVCILAR KAFES PLANI üIKMADAN KAFES PLANINI SORDU*

 


09.01.2011 *23:21*

Kafes Eylem Planı ile ilginç bir gelişme geçtiğimiz hafta dava dosyasına belgeli olarak girdi. Sözkonusu plan 9 Mayıs 2009 tarihinde ortaya çıkarılmış olmasına rağmen, savcılar söz konusu plan ile ilgili olarak 27 Nisan 2009 günü sanık Eren Günday’a plan ile ilgili olarak soru yöneltmişlerdi. Bu durum savcıların plan ortaya çıkmadan önce plandan haberdar olduğunu gösteriyordu. Konu 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından savcılara soruldu. Savcılar geçen hafta mahkemeye cevap verdiler.

*İşte savcıların cevabının davanın avukatlarından olan Hüseyin Ersöz tarafından değerlendirmesi:*

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde devam eden 2010/34 E. sayılı yargılamanın konusunu oluşturan Kafes Eylem Planı, 3 No'lu DVD'de ilk olarak *09.05.2009* tarihli raporla tespit edilmiştir. Ancak savcılar *27.04.2009* tarihinde, iddia edilen eylem planı ile ilgili olarak *Eren GüNAY*'a soru yöneltmişlerdir. 

Bu tarih çelişkisinin yargılama sırasında tarafımızdan dile getirilmesi üzerine konunun açıklığa kavuşturulması için Mahkeme*15.10.2010* tarihli duruşmada Savcılara görüş sorulmasına karar vermiştir.

Cumhuriyet Savcıları *Ercan şAFAK* ve *Murat YüNDER* *20.12.2010* tarihli cevabi yazıda,

"_(...) bu husus emniyet görevlilerince Cumhuriyet Savcılığımıza_*sözlü olarak*" bildirilmiştir demiştir. Ancak dosya kapsamında yer alan diğer bilgi ve belgeler bu açıklamanın tersine işaret etmektedir.

Delil klasörlerde yer alan ve Cumhuriyet Savcıları tarafından *03.03.2010* tarihinde *Fatih Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı*’na gönderilen bir yazıda;

“_Kafes Planı bilgilerine Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığımıza aramalarda ele geçen dijital verileri inceleyen, aynı zamanda emniyet personeli olan bilirkişiler tarafından 9 Mayıs 2010 tarihli rapor ekinde_*Mayıs 2009 tarihinde ulaşılmıştır.*” demek suretiyle, bu bilgilere Mayıs 2009 tarihinde vakıf olduklarını belirtmektedirler. Bir başka ifade ile *Savcılar, iddia edilen Kafes Eylem Planı'na polislerle yapmış oldukları telefon görüşmesi ile vakıf olduklarını, ne iddianamede ne de delil klasörleri içinde yer alan bir belgede belirtmişlerdir.*

*Ayrıca Savcıların Mahkemeye sunduğu cevabi yazıda bu telefon görüşmesinin hangi gün ve hangi saatte yapıldığına, hangi polis memurunun aradığına ilişkin bir bilgide yer almamaktadır.* Bu durum savcıların cevabi yazısı ile resmi belgeler üzerindeki ifadelerinin çeliştiğini göstermektedir.

Böylesine aleni bir tarih çelişkisinin yaşandığı bir yargılama sürecinin, *Hukuk Devleti İlkesinin* geçerli olduğu bir ülkelerde vuku bulması halinde bir skandala dönüşeceği muhakkakken dosya kapsamında halen tutuklu sanıkların bulunması *Adil Yargılanma İlkesi*'nin hiçe sayılması anlamına gelmektedir.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*'Koruması öldürdü!'*



Eski JİTEM'ci ve korucubaşı Bedran Akdağ, Albay Rıdvan üzden'in ölümündeki sır perdesini 15 yıl sonra aralıyor. Tomris üzden'in verdiği bilgilerin yanı sıra, bir itirafçının ifadesi ve bir ihbar mektubu da bu anlatımları doğruluyor.

Karşımda oturan esmer tenli, orta boylu, ince bedenli adam, eski bir korucubaşı. Aksanlı Türkçesiyle anlatıyor, kelimelerin üzerine basa basa. Verdiği sır, faili meçhul cinayetlerin zirve yaptığı 1990’lı yıllarda, askerin içinden çıkmış ‘Kürt sorununun şiddet dışı’ çözüm arayışının temsilcilerinden Mardin Alay Komutanı Rıdvan üzden’in 14 Ağustos 1995’te öldürülmesiyle ilgili.

Eşi Tomris üzden’in daha ilk günden başlayıp bugüne dek dinmeyen feveranına kulaklarını tıkayan Genelkurmay, “Rıdvan üzden, PKK ile çatışmada öldü” diye kestirip atmakta ısrarlı. Dahası bu kesin yargı, ciddi bir soruşturma ihtimalinin önünü de daha açılmadan kapatmaya muktedir oldu. Rıdvan üzden cinayetinin yeni bir tanığı var artık. Kendisinin ve cinayeti işleyenlerin kimliklerini gizlemeden, açıkça anlatacak, üzden cinayetiyle ilgili yıllardır sakladığı bu ‘meşum’ sırrını: “Mardin’de alay komutanlığı görevini sürdüren Rıdvan üzden’e bir koruma verildi. Koskoca alayda, subaylar, astsubaylar, askerler dururken, ona verilen koruma bir itirafçıydı. İlk kez açıklıyorum. Kod adı Servet’ti bu kişinin. Asıl adı ise Kadir Yıldız. üzden, bu adam koruması olduktan sonra öldürüldü. Duyumlarım şu yönde: Sözde bir çatışma sırasında ensesinden vurulmuş koruması gerekenler tarafından.”

Yıllardır sakladığı bu bilgiyi açıklayan adam, Mardin’in Derik ilçesinde yakın zamana kadar korucubaşı olan Bedran Akdağ’dan başkası değil. Bir dönem JİTEM’de de haber elemanı olarak çalışan Akdağ, geçen aylarda basına yaptığı bazı açıklamalar nedeniyle tehdit edilmiş ve can güvenliği kalmadığı için Mardin’in Derik ilçesinden kaçmak zorunda kalmıştı. Yetkililerle görüşen, savcılıklara bildiklerini anlatan Akdağ, can güvenliğinin sağlanacağı yönünde verilen sözler üzerine yeniden Mardin’e dönmeye hazırlanıyor.

Bedran Akdağ’ın Kadir Yıldız’la ilgili açıklamalarını Rıdvan üzden’in eşi Tomris üzden doğruluyor. üzden’in Kadir Yıldız’la ilgili verdiği tarifi de Akdağ’ın tanımlarına uyuyor: “Lacivert ya da koyu renk takım elbise giyer, bordo renkli kravat takar, üzerinde beyaz gömlek. Sürekli böyle dolaşırdı. Bıyıklı, uzun boylu, maganda gibi bir adamdı.”

*SERVET'İ YüNLENDİREN UğUR*

Kadir Yıldız, ‘Servet’ kod adıyla tanınıyor Mardin’in 1990’lı yılları kelle koltukta geçiren sakinlerince. Hakkındaki rivayetler muhtelif ama Servet’in askerlerle birlikte operasyonlara çıktığı ve dönemin Kızıltepe Jandarma Komutanı olan, şimdilerde Ergenekon sanığı Atilla Uğur tarafından yönlendirildiği konusunda herkes birleşiyor. Anlatılanlara bakılırsa, Servet’in pek küçümsenmeyecek bir namı varmış bölgede: Yol keser, adam kaçırır, öldürür, hesap vermezmiş. Servet kod adlı Kadir Yıldız hakkında daha ayrıntılı bilgileri Akdağ veriyor:

“Kod ismi Servet olan bir PKK’lı, bir aşiret reisini öldürmek için görevlendirilmiş. Yapacağı iş, aşiret reisinin yoluna mayın döşemek. O terörist bu görevi yerine getirmedi. Bunun üzerine PKK, Servet hakkında infaz kararı verdi. PKK infaz kararı vermiş, diğer yandan devlet tarafından da aranıyor. Bu kişi 1990’lı yılların başında kendiliğinden teslim olarak itirafçılık yapmaya başladı. PKK hakkında çok fazla bilgi verince devlet ona kucak açtı. Hatta başka bir itirafçı bayan teröristle evlendirilerek Derik’in Bozok Köyü’ne yerleştirildi. İtirafçılar o zaman koruculardan daha üstün tutuluyordu. Kod ismi Servet olan şahıs, Kızıltepe İlçe Jandarma Komutanı Binbaşı Atilla Uğur tarafından her yerde gezdirildi. Servet daha sonra Atilla Uğur’un ‘bıçak timi’ne girdi. Bıçak timi, herkesi bıçak gibi kesmesinden ötürü böyle adlandırılmıştı.

Mardin İl Alay Komutanı Rıdvan üzden, 1994 Kasım ayında il girişinde bir suikast girişiminden kurtuldu. Arabası uzun namlulu silahlarla taranmasına karşın Rıdvan üzden’e bir şey olmadı. Bana göre ona saldıranlar PKK’lı değildi. üzden bu saldırıdan kurtulduktan kısa bir süre sonra gerçek adı Kadir Yıldız olan Servet kod adlı itirafçı Mardin Alay Komutanlığı emrine koruma olarak verildi. Alayda binlerce asker var, subay var. Onlar değil, koruma olarak bir itirafçı veriliyor. Daha sonra Rıdvan üzden çatışma süsü verilerek öldürüldü. Duyumlarım şu yönde: Sözde bir çatışmada ensesinden vurulmuş kendisini koruması gerekenler tarafından.

Bununla ilgili gerçeklerin araştırılması için kamuoyu ile paylaşmak istiyorum. Rıdvan üzden’in Kadir Yıldız’dan rahatsız olduğunu da biliyorum. Kadir Yıldız bıçak timinin içindeydi. Bu kişi araştırılırsa bu bölgenin Ergenekon’unun nasıl tıkır tıkır çözüleceği görülür. Birileri Servet kod adlı itirafçı Kadir Yıldız’ı ‘bu işi çok iyi biliyor, bölgeyi tanıyor, çok yararlı olur’ diyerek Rıdvan üzden’e koruma olarak verdi. Kimdi bunlar? Kadir Yıldız, koruması olduktan sonra Rıdvan üzden öldürüldü.

*DEVLET ARAşTIRIRSA BULUR*

Rıdvan üzden’in Mardin’de İl Alay Komutanı olduğu dönemde Ergenekon sanıklarından Atilla Uğur Kızıltepe’de ilçe jandarma komutanıydı. Bıçak timi gibi örgütlenmelerden ‘Ebu Süfyan’ olarak da bilinen Oğuzhan Binbaşı sorumluydu. Soyadını bilmiyorum ama sarı saçlı, mavi gözlü bir binbaşıydı. Bu binbaşı, bölgenin JİTEM sorumlusu olarak biliniyordu. Kod ismiyle bildiğim Faysal ve Murat yüzbaşılar, Oğuzhan Binbaşı’ya bağlıydı. Bunların kendi aralarında organizasyonu vardı. Devlet araştırırsa bu kişilerin gerçek kimlikleri de ortaya çıkar.

üzden öldürüldükten sonra da Servet kod adlı Kadir Yıldız Mardin’in Derik ilçesine bağlı Bozok’taki geçici köy koruculuğu görevinden ayrıldı. Daha sonra da sırasıyla Diyarbakır’a ve Batman’a korucu olarak atandı. Sanırım şimdi de eşiyle birlikte devlet memurluğu yapıyor. Oysa korucuların bir yönetmeliği var. Bir korucu bir köyden bir köye ilçe kaymakamlığının emri olmadan gidemez. Kadir Yıldız, korucu yönetmeliğine de aykırı olarak üzden öldürüldükten sonra üç farklı ilde çalıştı.”

Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na gönderilen bir ihbar mektubu, Bedran Akdağ’ın anlatımlarını doğruluyor. Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na ihbarda bulunan kişi, PKK itirafçılarının da bulunduğu 10 kişilik ‘Bıçak timi’nin 1990’lı yıllarda işlediği ileri sürülen cinayetleri anlatmış, bu bilgiler medyada yer almıştı. Mektupta Rıdvan üzden’in ölümü,

“Bıçak timi, aldığı iyi bir istihbaratla teröristlerle çatışmaya girdi. 6’sı ölü 11’i sağ olmak üzere 17 örgüt üyesi etkisiz hale getirildi. ‘Bıçak’ timi, sağ ele geçirilen 11 kişiyi de kurşuna dizerek öldürdü. Olay yerine korumalarıyla gelen Albay Rıdvan üzden de ensesine tek kurşun sıkılarak öldürüldü. Rahmetli bu time hep karşı çıkardı ve sürekli kavga ederdi” diye anlatılıyor.

*PKK İTİRAFüISINDAN SUüLAMA*

Diyarbakır üzel Yetkili Savcılığı’na ifade veren ‘Fatih’ kod adlı bir PKK itirafçısı da albayın, Atilla Uğur’un kurduğu ve kendisinin de içinde bulunduğu JİTEM ekibi tarafından öldürüldüğünü söyledi. İnfaz kararını o dönemde Mardin JİTEM’in başında ‘Hoca’ ve ‘Ebu Süfyan’ isimlerini kullanan kişinin verdiğini anlatan Fatih kod adlı itirafçının anlatımları da Bedran Akdağ’ın anlatımlarıyla çakışıyor.

* Koskoca alayda askerler dururken Rıdvan üzden’e verilen koruma bir itirafçıydı. İlk kez açıklıyorum: Kod adı Servet’ti. Asıl adı Kadir Yıldız.

* üzden, bu adam koruması olduktan sonra vuruldu. Sözde bir çatışma sırasında ensesinden vurulmuş koruması gerekenler tarafından.

* Servet, Binbaşı Atilla Uğur tarafından her yerde gezdirildi. Daha sonra Uğur’un ‘Bıçak Timi’ne girdi. şimdi eşiyle memurluk yapıyor.

*TOMRİS üZDEN: EşİM KADİR YILDIZ İüİN UYARMIşTI*

Bedran Akdağ’ın Kadir Yıldız’la ilgili açıklamalarını Rıdvan üzden’in eşi Tomris üzden doğruluyor:

“Kadir Yıldız konusunda eşim beni uyarmıştı. ‘Eve gelir, bir şeye ihtiyacınız var mı diye sorar, benden bir haber getirdiğini söyler, bunlara sakın itibar etme...’ Onun eşimin koruması olduğunu bilmiyordum. Hatta ne biçim arkadaşlar ediniyor kendisine diye düşünmüştüm. Eşim, ‘Bu beni koruyor’ dedi, o kadar. Onun bilgisi dışında ‘Bu seni koruyacak’ demişler. Asıl mesele, ‘Rıdvan ne yapıyor, Kürt sorununa duyarlılığı nedir’ gibi konularda izlemek. 1994 Kasım ayının sonunda eşimin resmi aracı tarandı. Ben PKK mı taradı? diye sordum. Eşim bana, ‘Deli misin, PKK’nın Mardin’in merkezinde ne işi var’ yanıtını verdi.

Kadir Yıldız eşim öldürüldükten sonra yanıma geldi. ‘Televizyonlardan izliyorum sizi, mahvolmuşsunuz, çökmüşsünüz, bitmişsiniz, bu adam için değmez gözyaşı’ dedi.

Bununla da kalmadı, ‘Hovardalık yapıyordu, cebinde beş kuruş parası yoktu, ben ona harçlık veriyordum. Ben üzülmeyin, bu olayın peşine düşmeyin diye anlatıyorum’ gibi laflar etti. Kadir Yıldız ilk geldiğinde sadece ben değil, kızım bile anladı. ‘Bu adam çok tehlikeli görünüyor’ diye şüphesini dile getirdi. şüphelendim ama adama ‘Sen katilsin, kocamı öldürdün’ diyemem.

Devlet bulsun bunu. Lacivert ya da koyu renk takım giyer, bordo renkli kravat takar, üzerinde beyaz gömlek. Sürekli böyle dolaşırdı. Bıyıklı, maganda gibi bir adamdı. Operasyonlara çıkarmış. Eşim öldürüldükten sonra oradan gitmiş. Devlet onu evlendirmiş, yer vermiş.” (Radikal) 


11.01.2011 09:00 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*"Yakalanmasam beni öldüreceklerdi"* 



13.01.2011 *- 08:32*

*Nedim şener’in hafta sonu piyasaya çıkacak “Kırmızı Cuma” kitabında, Ogün Samast’ın öldürüleceğine ilişkin bilgiler var. Samast, Başbakanlık müfettişlerine “Trabzon’da teslim olurum diye düşündüm. Sonra beni Samsun’da yakaladılar. İyi ki de yakaladılar. Yoksa beni Giresun’da öldüreceklerdi” diyor* 

*İSTANBUL -* Agos gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Hrant Dink’i 19 Ocak 2007’de öldürdükten sonra 20 Ocak sabahı Trabzon’a gitmek üzere saat 10.30’da otobüse binen ve aynı gün saat 22.30’da Samsun otogarında yakalanan Ogün Samast’ın Giresun’da öldürülmesi üzerine plan yapıldığı ortaya çıktı. 




Dink cinayetiyle ilgili kitap ve haberlere imza atan Milliyet Muhabiri Nedim şener, hafta sonu Doğan Kitap’tan piyasaya çıkacak olan “Kırmızı Cuma-Dink’in kalemini kim kırdı” isimli kitabında yeni belge ve bilgilerle cinayet hakkındaki araştırmalara yeni boyut katacak bilgilere yer verdi.

Bunlardan birisini de katil Ogün Samast’ın öldürüleceğine ilişkin bilgi oluşturuyor. 

*TUTANAğA GEüİRTMEDİ* 
Ogün Samast kaldığı Kocaeli F Tipi cezaevinde Başbakanlık Müfettişlerine 15 Nisan 2008 günü yaptığı açıklamalarda Hrant Dink’i öldürdükten sonra İstanbul’da teslim olmayı düşündüğünü anlattıktan sonra şunları söyledi: *“...Ama ‘Burada bana ne yaparlar’ diye düşündüm, ‘Hiç değilse annemi babamı son bir kez görürüm, Trabzon’da teslim olurum’ diye düşündüm. Sonra beni Samsun’da yakaladılar. İyi ki de yakaladılar. Yoksa beni Giresun’da öldüreceklerdi.”* 

Kırmızı Cuma kitabında anlatıldığına göre, Samast, *“Yoksa beni Giresun’da öldüreceklerdi”* ifadesinin görüşme tutanağına geçmesine izin vermedi. Müfettişler tutanağı imzalamayacağını söyleyen Samast’ı, *“Hiç olmazsa iyi ki de yakaladılar” bölümüne yer verelim”* teklifiyle ikna ettiler. Tutanağa yalnızca *“...Beni Samsun’da yakaladılar. İyi ki de yakaladılar”* sözlerinin geçmesine izin veren Samast tutanağı imzaladı. 

Nedim şener *“Kırmızı Cuma”* kitabında, Samast’ın Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu raporuna giren *“....Beni Samsun’da yakaladılar. İyi ki de yakaladılar”* sözlerinin izini sürdü. 

Sonunda, Samast’ın korkusunun yersiz olmadığı bilgisini edinen Nedim şener, bu konuda önemli bir belgeye ulaştı. şener’in ulaştığı ve Dink öldürüldüğünde Trabzon Emniyet Müdürü olan Reşat Altay’ın dönemin İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu ile Başbakan’a ulaştırması için Faruk üzak’a verdiği bir bilgi notu ile telefon görüşmesi tapesinde, milliyetçi çevreye yakınlığı ile bilinen çete üyelerinin Samsun’da yakalanmadan beş saat önce toplantı yaptıklarını, iki saat önce de Ogün Samast’ı almak üzere Trabzon’dan Samsun’a doğru yola çıktığını gösteriyor.

*POLİS DİNLENİRKEN BELİRLENDİ* 
Trabzon Organize Suçlarla Mücadale şubesi tarafından tespit edilen telefon görüşmelerine ilişkin olarak hazırlanan ve Reşat Altay’ın bakanlara verdiği Bilgi Notunda şunlar yazıyor:

“O.D. (Trabzon Asayiş’te bir polis memuru) tarafından kullanılan 05353 429 .. .. nolu GSM hattının yapılan dinlemesi esnasında, sonradan yine aynı dosya kapsamında ilgili mahkeme kararı ile ileşitimin tespiti, dinlenmesi kayda alınması ve sinyal bilgilerinin değerlendirilmesi yapılan G.K. (çete ile bağlantılı kişi) isimli şahıs ile 20.01.2007 günü yapmış olduğu görüşmede, G.K. isimli şahıs O.D. isimli şahsa hitaben *“şu anda özel araç ile Samsun iline gitmek üzere yola çıktıklarını, Samsun ilinden döndüklerinde kendisini Trabzon iline Emniyet Müdürü yapabilecek kadar önemli bir konuyu bildiklerini, ancak daha sonra yaptığı görüşmede ise Samsun iline giderken yoldan geri döndüklerini”* söylemiştir.

G.K.’nin Samsun iline gidirken yoldan döndüklerini söylediği sıralarda, 19.01.2007 günü İstanbul ilinde bulunan Agos gazetesi Genel yayın Yönetmeni Hrant Dink’in öldürülmesi olayının zanlısı olan Ogün Samast isimli şahsın yakalanması anına denk gelmesi G.K. isimli şahıs tarafından Ogün Samast’ın Trabzon iline geleceğinin biliniyor olabileceği ve bu nedenle şahsı almak amacıyla Samsun iline gitmek üzere yola çıktıkları değerlendirilmekte olup, bu konu ile ilgili olarak O.D. ile aralarında yapmış oldukları başka görüşmeleri mevcuttur. Yine Hrant Dink cinayeti ile ile ilgili olarak T.S. isimli şahsın da görüşmeleri bulunmaktadır.”

Kırmızı Cuma kitabında bu bilgi notuna temel oluşturan telefon konuşmaları de yer alıyor.

üete üyesi G.K., 20 Ocak 2007 günü henüz Ogün Samast isminin medyada yer almadığı saat 21.20’de aradığı polis memuru O.D.’ye şunları söylüyor:
‘...
G.K: Ben ha şimdi bir yere geçiyorum Trabzon dışına.

O.D: Evet

G.K: Eeee bu gece sennen görüşmemiz lazım dönüşte.

O.D: Görüşelim, şimdi bir yaramazlık mı var hayırdır?

G.K: Var, var, var, var ben bir yere gidecem dönüşte sennen görüşecem, seni de Trabzon’a Emniyet Müdürü yapmıyanın a...g....bombalan. 


*YASİN'İN KONUşTUGUNU BİLİYOR* 
Kitapta çete üyesi ve yanındakilerin Samsun’a varamadan gece yarısı Trabzon’a geri dönmek zorunda kaldığı yazılıyor. üünkü Ogün Samast saat 22.30-23.00 gibi Samsun Otagarı’nda yakalanmıştır. üete üyesi G.K. aynı gün saat 00.06’da Trabzon’a dönen G.K. ve yanındaki kişi polis memuru O.D’yi arar ve durumu bildirir.

Ancak çete üyesi G.K.’nin, 21 Ocak 2007 günü saat 18.46’da polis memuru O.D. ile yaptığı telefon görüşmesinde Samsun’a gidiş nedeni ile, cinayet ile ilişkisi İstanbul ve Trabzon polisi dışında henüz kimse tarafından bilinmeyen Yasin Hayal ve Dink cinayeti ilişkisi konusunda konuşmalar yer alıyor.
Bu konuşmalarda çete üyesi kişinin henüz kimsenin cinayetteki rolünü bilmediği Yasin Hayal Trabzon’da gözaltına alındığında ifadesinde bazı bilgiler verdiğinden de haberdar olduğu anlaşılıyor. İşte o konuşma:
‘...
G.K: Akşam sen işi bilmiysin gardaşım biz akşam gidiydik o yani biz geri döndük.
O.D: Samsun’a
G.K: Tabii biz geri döndük.
O.D: Hım
G.K: Biz geri yani ben sana akşam demedim o akşam şimdi bilmiyrim biz o akşam gidiydik o yana geri döndük o oğlanın iyi durumu yoğudu.
O.D: E diyorum o piç bi de Yasin reisin adını vermediği müddetçe başka bir bağlantı çıkmaz.
G.K: Ya Yasin i...nesi vermiş Yasin i...si
O.D: Vermiş mi?
G.K: Tabi
O.D: İ.. Trabzon’da verdi o zaman.
G.K: Tabii ülkü Ocakları falan filan çocuğu ülkü ocaklarında işte eee o gün için çaycılık yapay a... k... oğlunun ülkü Ocaklarına girdiği yok, bunun ben a... s... bu Yasin’inde girdiği yok.
O.D: üyle ikisinin de yok alakası
G.K: Yani bunların ülkü Ocaklarıyla hiç bir uzaktan yakından alakası yok...
O.D: Yok zaten savunmasını ona göre hazırlasın yani.
G.K: Hee
O.D: Desin lekelemeye çalışıyorlar camiamızı ve ismimizi
G.K: Haa öyle da.
O: Ocağımızı


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*Dalan'a kırmızı bülten* 

**

12.01.2011 *- 19:04*

*''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, firari sanık Yeditepe üniversitesi kurucusu Bedrettin Dalan hakkında kırmızı bülten ile arama kararı çıkarılmasına karar verdi.*

*İSTANBUL-* İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada sanık ve avukatların taleplerine ilişkin alınan ara kararlar açıklandı. Buna göre, mahkeme heyeti, Adalet Bakanlığı Uluslararası Hukuk ve Dış İlişkiler Genel Müdürlüğünün 27 Aralık 2010 tarihli yazılarını dikkate alarak, *Bedrettin Dalan hakkında ''silahlı terör örgütü kurma ve yönetme'', ''Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya veya görevini yapmasını engellemeye teşebbüs etme''* suçlarından dava açıldığını hatırlattı. 

Mahkeme heyeti, üzerine atılı suçun vasıf ve mahiyetini, mevcut delil durumunu ve Dalan'ın yurtdışında kaçak konumunda olmasını göz önüne alarak, dosya kapsamına göre yokluğunda tutuklama müzekkeresi çıkarılmasını kararlaştırdı. *Mahkeme, yakalama kararı bulunan Dalan hakkında kırmızı bülten ile arama kararı çıkarılmasına da hükmetti.* 

*PARMAK İZLERİ ARAşTIRILMADI*
''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' davasında sanık ve avukatların talepleri alındı. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada söz alan tutuklu sanık Serdar üztürk, dosyada bulunan kendisine ait telefon kayıtlarının bir kısmını dinletti. 

Görüşmelerinde bir tertiple karşı karşı olduklarını anlattığını ifade eden üztürk, ''Levent Göktaş'ı, Levent Bektaş'ı kendilerinde bulunan CD'lerin imajlarını istemeleri, imza atmamaları konusunda uyardım. Bu uyarılarımı dikkate alsalardı bugün ne Kafes Planı ne de diğer planlar olurdu'' dedi. 

Tutuklu sanık Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım da Aydınlık dergisinin terör örgütü yayın organı olmadığını belirterek, derginin gelecek mart ayından itibaren günlük gazete olarak çıkarılacağını ifade etti. 

Tutuklu sanık Dursun üiçek'in avukatı İrem üiçek de ''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' belgesinde müvekkilininki dışında 14 parmak izi olduğunu ancak bunların kime ait olduğuna ilişkin tanık dinlenmesi ve bilirkişilerin duruşmaya çağrılması yönündeki taleplerinin mahkemece kabul edilmediğini kaydetti. 

İrem üiçek, Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulu'nun kararını bekleyen mahkemenin kendi taleplerini kabul etmeyerek son 3 celsedir yargılamayı durdurduğunu savundu. 

Serdar üztürk'ün avukatı Demet Reçber de müvekkili hakkında tahliye talebinde bulunmayacağını ifade ederek, hangi gerekçeyle, hangi şüphe, hangi delil durumuna göre tutukluluk halinin devamına ilişkin karar verileceğinin açıklanmasını istedi. 

*İHBAR MAİLİNİN IP NUMARASI AMSTERDAM'DAN*
Duruşmada sanık ve avukatların taleplerinin alınmasının ardından Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, ara kararlar üzerine dosyaya gelen evrakı okudu. 

Buna göre, Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcılarca 25 Haziran 2009'da ifadeye çağrılan üiçek'in ilk sorgulanıp tutuklanmasından bir gün önce 29 Haziran 2009'da İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğüne gelen ihbar mailinin IP numarasının kim tarafından kullanıldığı ve kim tarafından gönderildiğine ilişkin talebe cevap verildi. 

Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığından gelen yazıda, mailin atıldığı 78.184.32.122 IP numarasının Amsterdam'daki bir kullanıcıya ait olduğu belirtildi. 

Dursun üiçek'in hesap özetleriyle ilgili banka kayıtları da dosyaya gönderilirken, Erzincan 3. Ordu Komutanlığından da helikopter uçuş bilgilerine ait veriler geldi. 

*"ISLAK İMZA" İTü'YE SORULACAK* 
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada sanık ve avukatların taleplerinin ardından mahkeme heyetince alınan ara kararlar, üye hakim Hüsnü üalmuk tarafından açıklandı. 

Buna göre, Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığına yazı yazılarak, Kurmay Albay ünal Atabay'a ait olduğu iddia edilen dava konusu belgenin hazırlanmasına ilişkin ses kaydıyla ilgili yapılan soruşturma dosyasının onaylı bir örneğinin istenmesine karar veren mahkeme heyeti, Dursun üiçek'in, taklit imza makinesi ithali konusunda Gümrük Müsteşarlığına yazı yazılması talebiyle ilgili de beyanda bulunması gerektiğini hatırlattı. 

üiçek ile ilgili Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığından gönderilen belgelerin hangi tarihte İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına ulaştığının sorulmasına karar veren mahkeme heyeti, Türk Hava Yollarına yapılan rezervasyonda ismi geçen Dursun üiçek isimli yolcuyla ilgili kamera görüntülerinin Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğünden istenmesine hükmetti. 

Genelkurmay Başkanlığından gönderilen harddiskler üzerinde bilirkişi incelemesi yaptırılmasına karar veren mahkeme heyeti, dosya aslının Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulundan dönmesinin beklenmesini ve dosyanın akıbetinin sorulmasını kararlaştırdı. 

Dava konusu belgenin dosya fotokopileri içerisinde mevcut olan bir örneği yazıya eklenip, İTü'nün yazısı da dikkate alınarak, bu kuruma yazı yazılmasına karar veren mahkeme heyeti, suça konu belge aslında bulunan imzanın üniversiteden seçilecek bilirkişiye verilerek, hangi tarihte atıldığının (yazı yaşının) tespitinin mümkün olup olmadığı konusunda açıklayıcı bilgi verilmesinin istenmesine hükmetti. 

Mahkeme heyeti, 2009 yılı Mayıs ve Haziran aylarında sanık Serdar üztürk'ün hava araçlarıyla uçuş yapıp yapmadığıyla ilgili Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğüne yazılan yazının cevabının beklenmesini kararlaştırarak, gelmeyen yazı cevaplarının akıbetlerinin sorulmasına, bu kez cevap verilmediği takdirde ilgililer hakkında yasal işleme başvurulacağının bildirilmesine karar verdi. 

Dursun üiçek, Serdar üztürk ve Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım'ın tutukluluk halinin devamına karar veren mahkeme heyeti, duruşmayı 28 şubata erteledi. 

Bu arada, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, daha önceki kararlarda olduğu gibi tutuklu 3 sanığın tahliye edilmesi yönünde karşı oy kullandı. *(AA)*

*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*Duruşma salonunda silahlı tanık skandalı!*

 

Duruşmada tanık olarak dinlenen Bomba İmha Ekiplerinde görevli polis memuru Fevzi Fidan’ın ‘duruşma salonuna silahla girdiği’ belirlendi.

Mahkeme başkanı tanığa, "silahla duruşma salonunu girmemesi gerektiğini" bilip bilmediğini sordu. Tanık Fidan ise,"Biliyorum ama unutmuşum."diye yanıt verdi. Ancak tartışmaların ardından tanık Fidan, 30 dakika daha duruşmada silahla ifade vermeye devam etti

Amirallere suikast ve Kafes Eylem Planı davaları ile birleştirilen Poyrazköy davasının dördüncü duruşmasının ikinci oturumu başladı.

*BOMBA UZMANI TANIK OLARAK DİNLENDİ*

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görülen davada 7’si tutuklu 69 sanık yargılanıyor. Davanın bugünkü oturumunda arama ve kazılarda görev yapan polislerin tanık olarak dinlenmesine devam edildi.

*TANIK SİLAHI İLE SALONA GİRDİ, MAHKEME KARIşTI*

Tanık olarak dinlenen Bomba İmha Ekiplerinde görevli polis memuru Fevzi Fidan’ın ifadesi sırasında şok bir gelişme yaşandı.

Sanık avukatlarından Murat Bayram, tanığa soru sorduğu sırada ikisi arasında tartışma yaşandı.

Bu sırada tutuklu sanık Levent Bektaş’ın avukatı Celal ülgen, söz alarak tanık Fidan’a,"silahının üzerinde olup olmadığını’ sordu. Fidan’ın ‘evet’ cevabı üzerine avukat ülgen, "Bunun kayda geçmesini istiyorum. Tanık avukatlara yönelik konuşurken sesini yükseltiyor. Belindeki silahtan cesaret aldığını düşünüyorum. Mahkeme heyetine ve savcıya yönelik sesini yükseltmiyor. "dedi.

*TANIK FİDAN: "UNUTMUşUM"*

Bunun üzerine mahkeme başkanı da tanığa, silahla duruşma salonunu girmemesi gerektiğini bilip bilmediğini sordu. Tanık Fidan ise, "Biliyorum ama unutmuşum." diye yanıt verdi.

*BELİNDE SİLAHI İLE İFADE VERMEYE DEVAM ETTİ*

Bu tartışmaların ardından tanık Fidan, 30 dakika daha duruşmada silahla ifade vermeye devam etti 


13.01.2011 12:19 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'da yeni deliller...* 

** 

*Yeni delilleri içeren 43 klasör dava dosyasına girdi. İşte 1 No'lu CD'den çıkanlar...* 

"Balyoz Planı" iddialarıyla ilgili eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli oramiral üzden ürnek ve eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın da aralarında bulunduğu 196 sanıklı davanın 7. duruşması başladı.

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları
Yerleşkesi’ndeki salonda yapılan duruşmaya üetin Doğan, Halil İbrahim Fırtına, üzden ürnek ile "Ergenekon" davalarının tutuklu sanıklarından Cengiz Köylü ve Mehmet Fikri Karadağ ile başka suçtan Diyarbakır Cezaevinde tutuklu bulunan eski Kayseri Jandarma Komutanı emekli albay Cemal Temizöz’ün de aralarında bulunduğu 161 sanık katıldı.

Duruşmaya "Poyrazköy’de yapılan kazılarda ele geçirilen mühimmatlar"
ile ilgili davanın da sanıklarından Ahmet Feyyaz üğütcü, Kadir Sağdıç ile revire gideceği belirtilen "İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı" davasının tutuklu sanığı albay Dursun üiçek’in de aralarında bulunduğu 35 kişi ise gelmedi.
Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı ümer Diken, İstanbul Cumhuriyet
Başsavcıvekilliğince gönderilen yazıda, yürütülmekte olan bir soruşturma
kapsamında Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığında yapılar aramada elde edilen yeni delilleri içeren 43 klasörün dava dosyalarına değerlendirmek üzere gönderildiğini belirtti.

*-DOSYAYLA İLGİLİ YENİ DELİLLER-*
Diken, daha sonra, konuyla ilgili olarak İstanbul Terörle Mücadele şube
Müdürlüğünce İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekilliğine gönderilen yazıyı okudu.

Yazıda, 6 Aralık 2010’da Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı İstihbarat şube
Müdürlüğünde yapılan aramada el konulan delillerle ilgili ilk incelemesi yapılan veriler arasında "Ergenekon terör örgütü", "Balyoz darbe planı" ve benzer soruşturmalarla ilgili bilgi ve ve belgeler yer aldığı belirtildi.

Soruşturmayı yürüten cumhuriyet savcısının talimatı üzerine çalışmaların
organize suçlar ve terörle mücadele şube müdürlüklerince koordineli
yürütülmesinin istendiği ifade edilen yazıda, buradan elde edilen veriler
üzerinde yapılan incelemelerde davaya ilişkin soruşturmayla ilgili belgelerin bir kısmının dosyadaki mevcut verilerle aynı olduğu, bir kısmının ise dosyada olmayıp soruşturmayı ilgilendiren yeni delil olma özelliği taşıdığı kaydedildi.

Yazıda, dosyadaki deliller Donanma Komutanlığında elde edilen verilerle
karşılaştırıldığında "Balyoz harekat planı" "sakal" ve "çarşaf" eylem
planları, "Oraj-suga harekat planları" dahil olmak üzere "Balyoz harekat
planı" kapsamındaki en önemli ve en kapsamlı çalışmaları içeren "2002-2003 ve üALIşMALAR-A" isimli dosyaların "Balyoz" dosyasındaki 11 no’lu CD’de olduğu gibi TDK marka 1 no’lu CD’de yer aldığı belirtildi.

Yeni delil niteliği taşıyan söz konusu belgeler tasnif edildiğinde
"Balyoz harekat planı"nın "Oraj hava harekat planı" "Suga harekat planı",
"Sakal ve çarşaf eylem planları"nı, jandarma unsurlarının istihbarat
faaliyetlerini doğrudan ilgilendirdiğinin ve mevcut bilgileri teyit ettiğinin
tespit edildiği kaydedildi.

Yazının ekler bölümünde birer klasör ve birer CD’de "Balyoz harekat
planı" ve "Oraj hava harekat planı" ile ilgili tespitler yer alırken 2 klasör
ve 1 CD’de de "Suga harekat planı" ile ilgili tespitlere değinildi.
Yazıda, "sakal" ve "çarşaf" planlarıyla ilgili tespitler ise 1
klasör, 1 CD’de yer alırken jandarmanın istihbarat faaliyetleriyle ilgili yapılan
tespitlerin 2 klasör ve bir CD’de bulunduğu, davanın sanıkları hakkındaki
tespitlerin ise 36 klasör ve 195 CD’de yer aldığı kaydedildi.

Başkan Diken, bu klasör ve CD’lerin yeni geldiği için henüz
incelemediklerini belirterek, sanık ve avukatlarının talep etmeleri halinde
çarşamba gününe kadar Beşiktaş’taki mahkeme kaleminden alabileceklerini
bildirdi.

Duruşma, TRT spikerleri tarafından iddianamenin 477. sayfasından itibaren
okunmasıyla devam ediyor.


13.01.2011 11:14 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*‘Sütü bozuklarla ortak tertipler düzenlendi!’*


 

Eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütcü: üzellikle Deniz Kuvvetleri hedef seçilerek komutanlıklar ile subay ve astsubaylara karşı içimize yerleşmiş sütü bozukları vasıtasıyla tertipler hazırlanmıştır. 

Kafes sanığı emekli Koramiral üğütçü, dünkü duruşmada bugüne kadar kamuoyunda hiç bilinmeyen TSK içindeki bir köstebek operasyonunu anlattı. üğütçü, “İçimizdeki sütü bozuklar bize tertip kurdu. ABD’ye sık sık giden bu personelin gizli bir istihbarat teşkilatıyla ilişkileri var.
Onların komplosuyla biz sanık yapıldık” dedi



“Kafes Eylem Planı” ve “Amirallere Suikast” davalarıyla birleştirilen Poyrazköy’de ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin dava kapsamında yargılanan eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütcü dünkü duruşmada kamuouyunda hiç bilinmeyen TSK içindeki bir köstebek operasyonunu anlattı. 2009 Ağustos’ta emekli olan Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı üğütçü salondaki avukatların da şaşkınlıkla izlediği şu açıklamaları yaptı : 

“2008 yılı Temmuz ayından itibaren TSK hedef alındı. üzellikle Deniz Kuvvetleri hedef seçilerek hedef alınan komutanlıklar ile subay ve astsubaylara karşı içimize yerleşmiş sütü bozukları vasıtasıyla tertipler hazırlanmış, bilahare emniyet ve savcılara gönderilen imzasız sahte imzalı ihbar mektupları, kablosuz internet hatlarından atılan e-mailler, el konulan bilgisayar, DVD ve CD’lere yerleştirilen düzmece plan ve notlar, teknik takip sonucu telefon konuşmalarından kendilerine göre yorumlar ile suçlamalar yapılarak tutuklamalar yapılmış ve iddianameler düzenlenmiştir. Masum insanlar tutuklanarak aileleri perişan edilmiş, alınlarına sürülmeye çalışılan lekeleme ile şeref ve haysiyetleri ayaklar altına alınmış, sisteme olan inançlarını yitirmişlerdir.”

*‘2005’te ihbar geldi’*

Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanlığına 20 Mayıs 2005 tarihinde Cemal Korkmaz sahte ismi ile bir ihbar mektubu gönderildi. Mektupta, SAT Grup Komutanlığında bir gruptan bahsediliyordu. Bahse konu personelin son zamanlarda SAT Grup Komutanlığında yaşanan olaylarla ilgili olabileceği, bu personelin aşırı borçlu oldukları belirtiliyordu. Bu personelin geçinemediklerini söyledikleri bir dönemde aniden paralanıp ev ve araba aldıkları, bu şahıslardan birinin ABD’ye gidip gelmesinden sonra SAT grubunda olayların meydana gelmesi dikkati çekti. şahısların isimleri Emin Koçak, İbrahim Balçın, Mehmet Solak ve Lokman Gökbulut olarak açıklanmıştır. Prensip olarak imzasız ve sahte imzalı mektuplara işlem yapılmadığı için mektuba ilişkin bir işleme geçilmemiştir. Ancak, 25 Mayıs 2009 tarihinde, bir önceki gün Mehmet Solak’ın denize mühimmat attığı telefon ile tarafıma rapor edilmiştir.”

*Hepsini tutukladık* 

Olaydan sonra sorgulanan Solak’ın ifadesinde mermileri denize attığını itiraf ettiğini ve tutuklandığını belirten üğütçü şöyle devam etti: “Solak’ın iş yerleri ve evlerinde delil olabilecek tüm CD, doküman ve malzemelere el konuldu. Yapılan aramalarda Lokman Gökbulut’un evinde patlayıcı C4 maddesi bulundu ve 26 Mayıs 2006 tarihinde tutuklandı. Mektupta ABD’ye tatile gittiği belirtilen astsubayın araştırılmasında, Mehmet Emin Koçak’ın çok defa izinsiz yurt dışına çıktığı tespit edilerek 23 Haziran 2009 tarihinde tutuklandı.” 

*‘Davalar ayrılsın’*

üğütcü, “Birbiriyle hiçbir ilgisi ve ilişkisi bulunmayan Kafes ve Amirallere Suikast davalarının ayrılarak bir an önce hakikatlerin ortaya çıkarılmasını, haklarında hiçbir somut delil bulunmayan, tamamen tertiplere dayalı sahte, düzmece belge ve kanıtlarla suçlanan masum insanların temize çıkarılmalarını, serbest bırakılmalarını, bahse konu senaryoyu hazırlayan ve uygulayanların bulunarak adaletin tecelli etmesinin sağlanmasını istiyoruz” dedi.

*Polisler dinlendi*

Duruşmada daha sonra Poyrazköy’deki kazılarda bulunan, arama tutanaklarında imzası olan polis memurları tanık olarak dinlenildi. Tanık polis ü, bazı sanıkların soruları üzerine sık sık “Hatırlamıyorum” deyince tepki çekti. 

Ali Türkşen savunmasını yaparken gözyaşlarını tutamadığının gazetelere de yansıdığını anımsatan üğütcü, şöyle konuştu: “Türkşen, bir önceki duruşmada sanık sıfatıyla ifade veren Levent Bektaş’ın (Benim askerlikle sorunum yok. Ben dünyaya yeniden gelsem yine asker olurdum. Yine SAT olurdum ama bu ülkenin ordusunda değil) şeklindeki sözlerini tekrarlamıştı. Gözlerimin dolmasına neden olan bu sözlerdi. Bektaş’a bu sözleri söyleten benim rolüm olmuşsa ki arkadaşım benim emrimde de görev almış, ben dahil tüm komutanları, kendisine bu tuzakları, tertipleri hazırlayan arkadaşlarını ve işbirliği yaptıkları gizli teşkilatın tüm üyelerini kınıyorum ve kınamanın da ötesinde lanetliyorum.”


12.01.2011 14:42 /* VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON DAVASINDA GİZLİ TANIK İFADELERİNİ ZAMAN GAZETESİ Mİ ALIYOR*

 

12.01.2011* 23:59*

Ergenekon ana davasında gizlenen "gizli tanık" ifadesi, gizli tanık Aydın'ın ifadesiyle aydınlandı! Gelen evraklar arasında buldukları bir yazışmanın izini süren avukatlar, Danıştay davası ile ilgili bir gizli tanığın daha varlığını öğrendi. Mahkeme daha önce gizli tanık Aydın'ın ifadesini savunma avukatlarına vermeden savcılığa gönderirken, *gizli tanık Aydın'ın ifadesinin ortaya çıkması gizli tanıklık uygulamasını yeniden tartışmaya açtı.*

Savcı Zekeriya üz tarafından "Aydın-1" olarak kodlanılan gizli tanık ifadesinin Danıştay saldırısıyla ilgili ve tek sayfa olarak alındığı ortaya çıktı. *üzel yetkili Cumhuriyet savcılığınca alınan ifadenin, Danıştay davasınının Ergenekon Davasıyla birleştirilmesinden yaklaşık 2 yıl sonra olduğu görüldü.*

Ergenekon Davasında kalemde gelen evrakları isteyen avukat Vural Ergül gizli tanık* Aydın-1*'in ifadesinin iadesine dair yazının açıklığa kavuşturulmasını talep etmiş mahkeme bunun üzerine savunmaya örneğini vermeksizin savcılığa iade ettiği gizli tanık *Aydın-1*'in ifadesini yeniden savcılıktan talep etmişti.

*SUü DUYURUSUNDA BULUNACAKLAR*
Ergenekon davası avukatı Vural Ergül gizli tanık Aydın'ın gizli tanıklığının uygulamanın ne hale geldiğinin ortaya koyması açısından çok dikkat çekici olduğunu belirtti. Ergül, "ifade tutanağına bakıyorsunuz, bu ifadeden ötürü savcı hangi gerekçe ile gizi tanık ifadesi almış olabilir, izah edilebilir değil. Bu olsa olsa *gizli tanık fetişizmi ile dava üzerinden sürdürülen psikolojik harbe yeni malzeme sağlamak*. Gizli tanık Aydın'ın anlattıkları açık tanık kullanarak da anlatılabilirdi. Hangi akılla bu gizli tanık yapılmış izahı savcıya düşer" dedi.

üte yandan, soruşturma savcısı Zekeriya üz'ün gizli tanık Aydın'a ait ifade tutanağında, Danıştay davası ile ilgisi olmasına rağmen, ifade vermek isteyen gizli tanığı devam eden mahkemeye yönlendirmesi gerektiğini söyleyen Ergül, "*ama savcı bunu yapmak yerine elinde açık bulundurduğu bir başka soruşturma üzerinden 2008/1756 sayılı 4. iddianamenin soruşturma numarası ile gizli tanık ifadesi alarak suç işliyor. Bu açıkça mahkemenin yetkisine tecavüzdür. Savcı hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunacağız."*

*AYDIN'IN İFADESİ*

30 Eylül 2009 tarihinde yeminli olarak verilen ifadede üsküdar civarında oturduğunu sürekli *"Sarhoş imamlar kahvesi"* olarak bilinen üsküdar Belediyesi'nin altında *emekli imamlar ve öğretim üyeleri ve aydınların gittiği* çay ocağına sürekli olarak kendisinin de gittiğini anlatıyor. Ardından da "Alparslan Aslan'ı da şelimpaşa Cay Ocağı denilen ülkücülerin gelip gittiği Selimpaşa üay Bahçesinden tanırım. Danıştay olayının olduğu gün biz olayın şoku ile çay ocağında Alparslan'ın bu işi nasıl yaptığını düşünürken daha önce tanıdığımız *avukat Mehmet Taşdelen ve ağabeyi Prof. Dr. Musa Taşdelen çay ocağına geldi.* 

*Alparslan'ın bu cinayeti tarikatçı bir grup olan tarikatçı nurcu olduğu bilinen Boşnak, yatalak ve yaşlı biri olarak bilinen Salih Kurter isimli şahsın talimatı ile yaptığını bu talimat üzerine Alparslan'ın bu olayı gerçekleştirdiğini olay günü söylediler*. Salih Kurter'in başörtüsüne yapılan haksızlık, engellemelere karşı öfke duyduğu bunu çevresindeki gençlere de duyurduğunu, anlattığını söylediler. Alparslan'ı 6 aydır oraya gittiğini ve kendisine şeyh şeklinde hitap edildiğini orada kahvede bulunanlar anlattılar. Ancak Emin Gürses de gazeteleri arayarak bu konuyu gazetecilere aktardı. Bu olaydan 15-20 gün sonra da Salih Kurter'in tutuklandığını duyduk. Benim olayla alakalı bilgim, görgüm bundan ibarettir" dedi.

*ZAMANIN RüPORTAJCISIYLA AYNI İFADE*
Tesadüflerine alıştığımız Zaman gazetesi ise, gizli tanıkla aynı ifadeleri kullanan bir öğretim üyesi ile röportaj yaptı. Zaman gazetesi muhabirinin 22 Ekim 2010 tarihinde *Sakarya üniversitesi Fen Edebiyat üğretim Görevlisi Prof. Dr. Mehmet Sait Doğan* ile yaptığı röportajda anlattıkları ile gizli tanığın anlattıkları aynı çıktı. Doğan'ın adı, Ergenekon Davası'nda daha önce de üYDD tarafından yapıldığı iddia edilen "irtica" fişlemesiyle gündeme gelmiş, Doğan daha sonra üYDD'den şikayetçi olmuştu. Mehmet Sait Doğan'In profesör, gizli tanığın adının ise "Aydın" olması dikkat çeken bir diğer noktaydı.

Zaman Gazetesinin haberinde öğretim üyesi Mehmet Sait Doğan, saldırının yapıldığı akşam yaşadıklarını şöyle anlatıyor: *"Danıştay saldırısının olduğu akşam, üsküdar Belediyesi'nin hemen altındaki bizim kendi aramızda 'Sarhoş İmamlar Kahvehanesi' dediğimiz çay ocağındaydım. Orada, fakülteden bölüm başkanım Prof. Dr. Musa Taşdelen ve kardeşi avukat Mehmet Taşdelen vardı. Emin Gürses'i telefonla arıyorlardı. Gürses kahvehaneye geldiğinde ona 'Bu Danıştay saldırısını var ya sahte bir şeyh Salih Kurter, başörtüsü zulmünü tel'in maksadıyla yaptırdı' dediler. Emin, onlara güvenerek basına açıklama yaptı. Basın aracılığıyla ona, yalan söylettiler, kamuoyunu yanılttılar. Ergenekon savcılarına gittim. Fikret Seçen ile Zekeriya üz'e Danıştay saldırısı ile ilgili bütün bildiklerimi anlattım. İki de şahit götürdüm. Emin Gürses tahliye olunca ziyaret ettim. Bana Salih Kurter'in elini öpüp helallik dileyeceğini söyledi."*

*İKİ AKADEMİSYEN ARASINDA KAVGA VAR*
Sakarya üniversitesi Fen Edebiyat üğretim Görevlisi Prof. Dr. Mehmet Sait Doğan ile ifadesinde suçladığı Prof. Dr. Musa Taşdelen arasında husumet ve dava var.

Sakarya üniversitesi Fen Edebiyat Fakültesi öğretim üyesi Prof.Dr. Mehmet Sait Doğan, Ergenekon davası avukatlarından Mehmet Taşdelen'in kendisini dövdüğünü öne sürerek Haziran 2009'da polise başvurdu. Suçlanan Avukat Mehmet Taşdelen de daha sonra polise başvurarak Prof.Dr. Doğan hakkında suç duyurusunda bulundu. Evi İstanbul üsküdar'da olan Prof.Dr. Mehmet Sait Doğan, üsküdar'daki Yalı üay Bahçesi'nde otururken yanına gelen Ergenekon davası tutuklu sanıklarından *Prof.Dr. Emin Gürses'in avukatlığını yapan Mehmet Taşdelen'in saldırısına uğradığını öne sürdü.* Prof.Dr. Doğan kendisine saldıran kişinin Sakarya üniversitesi Fen Edebiyat Fakültesi Sosyoloji Bölümü'nde görevli Prof.Dr. Musa Taşdelen'in avukat kardeşi Mehmet Taşdelen olduğunu söyleyerek şikayette bulundu. Prof.Dr. Mehmet Sait Doğan, verdiği ifadede *"üay bahçesinde otuyordum. Mehmet Taşdelen'i gördüm. Konuşmadığım için yüzümü çevirdim. O anda sol tarafımdan şiddetli yumruk yedim. Kalkıp boğuştum. Daha sonra kaçtı"* dedi.

Prof.Dr. Mehmet Sait Doğan ile geçen yıl yine Sakarya üniversitesi'nde Sosyoloji Bölümü Başkanı olarak görev yapan Prof.Dr. Musa Taşdelen arasında özlük hakları konusunda gerginlik bulunduğu belirtildi. Prof.Dr. Doğan'ın, eski bölüm başkanı Musa Taşdelen'in sık sık yurt dışına çıktığını ve bazı öğrencileri 'yaz okuluna' bırakmakla suçlamıştı.

*AVUKAT TAşDELEN DE şİKAYETüİ OLDU*
"Bu kişi ile ben ve kardeşim 7- 8 aydır görüşmüyoruz. Sürekli arkamdan küfür ediyor. Bu kişi kardeşim (Mehmet Taşdelen) hakkında daha önce küfürlü konuşmuş. Kardeşim de olay akşamı onu parkta görünce yanına gidip, 'Arkamdan değil yüzüme söyle' deyince bunlar yaşanmış. O kişi de dövüldüğünü söyleyerek polise şikayetçi olmuş. Kardeşim de bu olay sonrasında polis merkezine giderek onun hakkında şikayette bulundu. üünkü o da, o kişi tarafından saldırıya uğradı."

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*THE END*





13.01.2011 *13:35*

Taraf Gazetesi’nde Mehmet Baransu tarafından haberleştirilen Kafes Planı'nın altındaki imzalar sahte çıktı. Dava sanığı Levent Bektaş’ın avukatlarının talebiyle Adli Tıp'a gönderilen imzalar, İstanbul üniversitesi Adli Tıp Enstitüsü üğretim üyesi Jale Bafra tarafından incelendi. Bafra plandaki imzaların gerçek imzalar örnek alınarak üretilmiş, sahte imzalar olduğu raporunu verdi.

*İşte konu üzerine Bektaş’ın avukatı Hüseyin Ersöz’ün açıklaması:*

Müvekkilimiz Levent BEKTAş'ın *15 Nisan 2010* tarihli ön savunması sırasında tarafımızdan video gösterisi olarak izlettirilen imza uygulamasında, isnatlara konu iki belge üzerindeki imzaların birbirine çok benzediği anlatılmış ve bu imzaların sahte olma ihtimalleri üzerinde durulmuştur.

Yine aynı gün Cumhuriyet Savcısı *Ercan şAFAK*’ın imzası iddianamenin altından dijital ortamda alınmış, *Photoshop Programı*kullanılarak üzerinde değişiklikler yapılmış ve 3 eksenli bir *CNC Makinesi* ile imza kağıt üzerine atılmıştır. Ancak bu tespitimiz karşısında İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi kendiliğinden bir inceleme yaptırmamış ve sahtelik iddialarını araştırmamıştır. Bunun üzerine tarafımızdan girişimde bulunulmuş, *İstanbul üniversitesi Adli Tıp Enstitüsü üğretim üyesi Yrd. Doç. Dr. Jale BAFRA*’ya imza incelemesi yaptırılmıştır.[1]

Bilirkişi Sayın BAFRA'ya temelde 3 soru yöneltilmiştir. Bunlardan birincisi iddia edilen Kafes Eylem Planı'nın ekleri olan “*EK-1 GüREV BüLüMü*” ve “*EK-B PSİKOLOJİK HAREKAT KAPMANYA KONTROL FORMU*” altında yer alan müvekkilimizin imzalarının karşılaştırmalı incelemesinin yapılmasıdır. Sayın BAFRA yapmış olduğu inceleme sonunda şu sonuca varmıştır:

_“İnceleme konusu imzaların bu kısımların dışında kalan_ *orta bölümü ise tam olarak aynıdır.* _Kural olarak bir kişinin iki imzasının üst üste çakışması mümkün değildir._ *üünkü hiç kimse bir çizgiyi dahi iki defa aynı şekilde atamaz.* _Bu nedenle de üst üste çakışan imzalar kopya ya da nakil imzalardır, incelemeye konu imzalar aralarındaki tam ve kesin benzerliğe rağmen üst üste çakışmamaktadır. üünkü imzanın gövdesini oluşturan harflerin ölçüsünde ve eğiminde değişiklik yapılmıştır._ *Bunun için, imzayı oluşturan harfler tek tek ya da gruplar halinde ayrıldıktan sonra bilgisayarda eğim ve ölçüleriyle (en/boy, boyut) oynanarak değiştirilmiş ve sonra da eski yerlerine oturtulmuştur.* _Bu nedenle imzalar arasında çıplak gözle bile görülebilen tam ve kesin şekilsel benzerliğe rağmen bu iki imzanın üst üste oturması mümkün değildir._*[2]*

*Bu bulgular imzaların en /boy ölçüleri ve eğimi değiştirilmek suretiyle birinin diğerinden türetilmiş olduğunu göstermektedir**[3]*_”_

*EMNİYET RAPORU şüPHELİ*
Bilirkişi Sayın Jale BAFRA'ya yöneltilen bir başka soru ise Poyrazköy İddianamesi 12. Delil Klasörü Dizin 306. Sayfada yer alan*İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü t*arafından hazırlanmış olan*İmza Ekspertiz Raporu’nun değerlendirilmesinin yapılması*olmuştur. Sayın BAFRA bu konuda ise şu tespitlerde bulunmuştur:

_“Sonuca varılamamasına neden olarak Levent Bektaş'ın mukayeseye esas imzalarının yetersiz olması gösterilmiştir._ *İnceleme 22 adet imza ve 1 adet yazı örneği içeren belge üzerinden yapılmıştır.* _Bu sayı sağlıklı bir inceleme yapılabilmesi için son derece yeterlidir._*[4]*_(…)_

*İncelemeye konu olan Levent Bektaş adına**atılmış iki adet imzanın orta bölümleri arasındaaçıkça görülebilen tam bir benzerlik bulunmaktadır.* _Kriminal Laboratuvar Ekspertiz raporunda bu benzerlikten hiç bahsedilmemiş olması büyük bir eksikliktir. İnceleme konusu belgenin fotokopi ya da bilgisayar çıktısı olmasından da hareketle imzalar arasındaki bu benzerliğin bilimsel olarak değerlendirilmesi gerekirdi._ *Bu çeşit benzerliklerin nakil imza göstergesi olduğu esastır.**[5]*_”_

İstanbul Adli Yargı Adalet Komisyonu Bilirkişi Listesine Kayıtlı Yeminli Bilirkişi olan Sayın *Jale BAFRA*, müvekkilimizin imzalarına ilişkin olarak Raporunu şu tespitle bitirmektedir:

_“"KAFES OPERASYONU EYLEM PLANI"_ _isimli belgenin ekindeki_ _EK-A GüREV BüLüMü_ _başlıklı belgenin ikinci sayfasında yer alan (E)Dz.Bnb. Levent Bektaş ismi altındaki imza ile_ _EK-B PSİKOLOJİK HAREKAT KAMPANYA KONTROL FORMU_ _başlıklı belgenin son sayfasındaki (E)Dz.Bnb._ *Levent Bektaş ismi altındaki imzanın birinin diğerinden bilgisayar ortamında uygun programlar kullanılarak türetilmiş**sahte imza olduğu**,*_”_*[6]*

Bilirkişi tarafından yapılan bu tespitler soruşturmanın başlangıç aşamasından itibaren ileri sürmüş olduğumuz sahtecilik iddialarını güçlendirmektedir. Müvekkilimizin özgürlüğü *sahte imza ve sahte dijital veriler* sebebi ile 21 aydır kısıtlanmış bulunmaktadır. Ortaya çıkan yani delil durumu ışığında hukuka aykırı ve sahte dokümanlara dayanılarak uygulanan tutuklama tedbirinin kaldırılması gerçek sorumluların tespit edilerek haklarında yasal işlem başlatılması gerekmektedir.


*Odatv.com*

*Açıklamalar:*

[1] *BİLİRKİşİ RAPORU, UZMAN MüTALAASI*
*Madde 67* – (…) *(6)* Cumhuriyet savcısı, katılan, vekili, şüpheli veya sanık, müdafii veya kanuni temsilci, yargılama konusu olayla ilgili olarak veya bilirkişi raporunun hazırlanmasında değerlendirilmek üzere ya da bilirkişi raporu hakkında, uzmanından bilimsel mütalaa alabilirler. Sadece bu nedenle ayrıca süre istenemez.
[2] Raporun 2. Sayfasının Son Paragrafı
[3] Raporun 3. Sayfasının 1. Paragrafı
[4] Raporun 5. Sayfasının Son Paragrafı
[5] Raporun 6. Sayfası 3. Paragrafı
[6] Raporun 7. Sayfası.

----------


## bozok

*TüBİTAK: Böyle bir teknoloji yok!*



*"İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı"*

belgesinin mürekkep yaşının tespitine ilişkin mahkemenin talebi üzerine
TüBİTAK’tan gelen cevapta, bu tür ölçümleri analitik yöntemlerle yapan
teknolojinin dünyada hali hazırda bulunmadığı bildirildi

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin dava konusu belge üzerindeki yazı ve
imzanın mürekkep yaşının tespitinin mümkün olup olmadığına ilişkin İstanbul Teknik üniversitesi (İTü) ve ODTü rektörlükleri ile TüBİTAK’a yazdığı yazılara
cevap verildi.

TüBİTAK’tan gelen yazıda, bilgi talep edilen hususun adli tıbbın "yazı
yaşının belirlenmesi" alanına girdiği belirtilerek, bu tür ölçümleri analitik
yöntemlerle yapan teknolojinin dünyada hali hazırda mevcut olmadığı vurgulandı.

Yazıda, "Bu adli tıp uzmanlarının sürekli üzerinde araştırma yaptıkları
bir konudur. Ancak belge inceleme uzmanlarının yazı içeriğinden veya mürekkep türünden yola çıkarak tarihi bilinen yazıların üzerine farklı yazılar (notlar, düzeltmeler) yazıldığında bunları tespit edebilmekte oldukları
değerlendirilmektedir" denildi.

ODTü’den gelen yazıda ise ilgili bölüm bulunmadığından bilirkişilik
alanında görevlendirme yapılmadığı bildirildi.

*-İTü’NüN CEVABI-*
İTü Kimya-Metalurji Fakültesi Kimya Mühendisliği Bölümünden gönderilen
yazıda ise kağıt üzerine yazılan yazı ve imzalarda kullanılan mürekkeplerin
analizi ve mürekkep yaşının tayini konularında ancak uygun şartların oluşması ve sağlanması halinde gerekli inceleme ve analizlerin yapılabilmesinin mümkün olacağı kaydedildi.

Yazıda, belediyeler, hastaneler ve eğitim kurumları gibi resmi kurumlar
ile ticari işletmeler gibi kurumlarda bulunan gelen giden evrak kayıtları veya
doldurulan formlar gibi günlük olarak sürekli, düzenli şekilde tutulan
belgelerden yararlanılarak özellikle tükenmez kalem ve benzeri mürekkepli
kalemler kullanılarak üretilen yazılarda belli saptamalar yapılabildiği
kaydedildi.

Zamana bağlı özelliklerine göre mürekkep yaşının tespiti için bir yöntem
ve mürekkep bileşiminin bir araya getirildiği iki mekanizma olduğu belirtilen
yazıda, şöyle denildi:"Bilinmeyen bir numunenin kantitatif analizinde standartların çok dikkatli hazırlanması, yöntemlerin sınırlı bir hassasiyet derecesine sahip olması ve kullanılan numunenin tahrip edilmesi zorunluluğu da söz konusudur. Bunun yanında ek bilgi temini gibi destek işlemlerinin gerekliliği de karşılaşabilecek
başlıca zorluklardandır."

Yazıda, belirtilen hususlara göre, gerekli inceleme ve analizlerin
yapılması için ön inceleme sonucunda tespit edilecek gerekli analiz ücretinin İTü Döner Sermaye İşletmesi Müdürlüğü hesabına yatırılmasının istenildiği
belirtildi.

Bu arada, mahkeme 12 Ocak tarihli duruşmada aldığı ara kararda, İTü’ye
yazı yazılarak, suça konu belge aslında bulunan imzanın üniversiteden seçilecek bilirkişiye verilerek, hangi tarihte atıldığının (yazı yaşının) tespitinin mümkün olup olmadığı konusunda açıklayıcı bilgi verilmesinin istenmesine hükmetmişti.

Mahkemenin "İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı"nın word belgesi olarak kaç
KB olduğu konusunda düzenlenen bilirkişi raporunda da belgenin word 2000 formatında incelenerek 39 KB olduğu belirtilerek, incelemeyi yapan bilirkişiye ise 150 TL ücret verildiği anlatıldı.

*-GENELKURMAY BAşKANLIğININ CEVABI-*

Mahkemenin Genelkurmay Bilgi Destek Daire Başkanlığınca 2009 itibariyle
hangi ofis programları ve kelime işlemcilerinin kullanıldığına ilişkin talebine
de Genelkurmay Başkanlığınca cevap verildi.

Buna göre, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı karargahında bulunan bilgisayarlarda
2009 tarihi itibariyle Microsoft Office 2000 (Türkçe) paket yazılımı ve kelime
işlemci olarak Microsoft Word 2000 (Türkçe) yazılımı kullanıldığı bildirildi.

Davanın tutuklu sanığı Dursun üiçek de avukatları aracılığıyla basın
mensuplarına kendisinin hazırladığı "TSK ile Mücadele Eylem Planı" adıyla bir belge dağıttı. 


14.01.2011 12:58 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon davasında izdiham!*


İkinci "Ergenekon" davasının 96. duruşmasını izlemeye gelen yaklaşık 600 kişinin binaya girişi sırasında izdiham yaşandı.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’nde oluşturulan salonda görülen davanın bugünkü duruşmasına, tutuklu sanıklar gazeteci Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay’a destek vermek amacıyla İzmir’den gelen, aralarında Türkiye Gazeteciler Federasyonu ve İzmir Gazeteciler Cemiyeti Başkanı Atilla Sertel’in de bulunduğu gazeteciler ile çok sayıda izleyici otobüsle gitti.

Yeni Parti üyelerinin de aralarında bulunduğu, çeşitli illerden yaklaşık 600 kişinin duruşma salonunun bulunduğu binaya girişi sırasında izdiham yaşandı.

İzleyiciler, duruşma salonunda kendilerine ayrılan bölümlere oturtuldu. Basın mensupları ise avukatlar için ayrılan kısma oturdu.

Duruşma, ambulansla getirilerek ifadesinin alınmasına karar verilen tutuksuz sanık emekli Albay Arif Doğan gelince başlayacak.

Bu arada, bugün gelen kalabalık izleyici grubunun beklemesinin kolaylaştırılması için yerleşkenin önüne çadır kurulduğu, seyyar tuvaletler yerleştirildiği gözlendi.


17.01.2011 10:37 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Hizbullah değil hukuk firar etti'* 



*İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının 96. duruşması başladı.* 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları
Yerleşkesi’nde oluşturulan salonda görülen davanın bugünkü duruşmasına, gazeteci Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay’ın da aralarında bulunduğu 21 tutuklu sanık ile tutuksuz yargılanan Sinan Aygün, Emin şirin, Yalçın Küçük, Adnan Türkan, Murat Ağırel katıldı.

Tutuklu sanıklar eski Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet
Haberal, eski İnönü üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu, emekli
Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, Ersin Gönenci ve İbrahim üzcan, Hüseyin Atilla Uğur ise duruşmaya katılmadı.

Duruşmada söz alan Levent Ersöz’ün avukatı Ali Rıza Dizdar, müvekkilinin
sağlık durumunun ağırlaştığını ve buna ilişkin mahkeme kalemine bir rapor
geldiğini belirterek, Ersöz’ün ek ifadesinin yazılı olarak mahkemeye
sunacaklarını söyledi.

Hayati tehlikesi bulunan müvekkiline bir şey olması durumunda bu ek
savunmanın tarihi belge niteliği taşıdığını ifade eden Dizdar, müvekkilinin
sağlık durumunun da göz önünde bulundurularak derhal serbest bırakılması
gerektiğini kaydetti.

Tutuklu sanıklardan Mustafa Balbay da mahkeme heyetinin 9 haftada 38 kere aynı gerekçelerle tahliye taleplerini reddettiklerini dile getirerek, Hizbullah davası sanıklarının tahliye edilmesini eleştirdi.

*-MUSTAFA BALBAY-*
Balbay, "şu anda firar olan Hizbullah değil, hukuktur. Hizbullah’a her
şey mümkün bize değil, tahliye edilen Hizbullah sanıklarının biri 48, biri 35,
biri de 14 cinayeti kabul etmişler. Onlar tahliye oluyor, ama biz hakkımızda
hiçbir delil olmadan burada tutuklu olarak yargılanıyoruz" şeklinde konuştu.
Hakkında 2 kez ağırlaştırılmış müebbet ve 300 yıla kadar hapis
istendiğine dikkati çeken Balbay, "Bu kadar ömür garantisini veriyorsanız tamam, ancak bu davalar arasında hiçbir hukuksal bağlantı kalmadı. Geldiğimiz nokta davanın bu şekilde devam etmeyeceğini gösteriyor. Hakkımda haberler çıkıyor. Eski Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer’in bana ’bu hükümetin hakim alımları sakıncalı’ dediği yazılıyor. Bu suç mudur? 184 cinayetle yargılananlar dışarıda. Hukuku
firardan kurtarmanızı bekliyorum" dedi.

*-TUNCAY üZKAN-*
Daha sonra söz alan diğer tutuklu sanık Tuncay üzkan da, mahkeme
heyetinin usul kanunlarına uymadığını belirterek, suçunu hala bilmediğini
söyledi.

Delil değerlendirilmesinin yapılmasını talep eden üzkan, "Eşim ve kız
kardeşimin dinlenmesine neden bir şey demiyorsunuz? Delillerle ilgili neden
değerlendirme yapmıyorsunuz" dedi.

üzkan, şunları kaydetti:

"3 yıl oldu burada yargılanıyorum. Ama hala suçumu bilmiyorum. Sizler
kendi aranızda benim suçumu konuşamazsınız. Suçumu bana da söylemek zorundasınız.

Yargılamanın ne zaman biteceğini bilmiyorum. Bırakın siyaset yapayım. Buraya gelen insanlar benim siyaset yapmamı istiyorlar, onun için buradalar. Buradaki yargılama bir despotik uygulamaya dönüştü artık."

üzkan, tutuksuz sanık Arif Doğan’ın sağlık sorunları nedeniyle ifadesinin
alınmasını da eleştirerek, "Sayın Doğan’a geçmiş olsun diyorum. Benim konuşma hakkım var. Bizim durumumuzu da biliyorsunuz. Onun durumu bizim konuşma hakkımızı engelleyemez" dedi.

*-DURUşMA SALONUNDA İZLEYİCİ YOğUNLUğU-*
Bu arada, duruşma salonunda izleyici ve basın mensuplarına ayrılan
bölümün tamamen izleyiciler tarafından doldurulduğu görülürken, basın mensupları avukatların olduğu bölüme alındı. Duruşmaya aralarında Türkiye Barolar Birliği Başkanı Ahsen Coşar, Yönetim Kurulu üyeleri ile İstanbul Adana, Edirne, Uşak, Muğla Baro Başkanlarının da bulunduğu yaklaşık 35 avukat da gözlemci olarak katıldı.

Basın Konseyi Başkanı Oktay Ekşi, Türkiye Gazeteciler Cemiyeti Başkanı
Orhan Erinç, Türkiye Gazeteciler Sendikası Başkanı Ercan İpekçi, Nail Güreli,
şükran Soner’in de aralarında bulunduğu kalabalık bir gazeteci grubu da duruşmayı izliyor.

Duruşma salonuna giren izleyiciler, Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay’ın
salona alınması üzerine alkışladılar.

Gruba seslenen üzkan, "Mustafa Kemal’in bayrağını dalgalandırmaya devam. Bu yürek sizde" şeklinde seslendi.

Bazı kişilerin alkışlaması üzerine, arkadaşları tarafından uyarılan bu
kişiler uyarıların ardından Balbay ve üzkan’a sadece el salladılar. Tutuklu
sanıkların bulunduğu bölüme yaklaşarak Balbay ve üzkan’la sohbet eden bazı basın mensupları ve izleyiciler görevli askerlerin uyarıları üzerine yerlerine geçtiler.

Tutuklu sanık üzkan’ın 7 aylık Can isimli yeğenini de ilk kez görerek
kucakladığı gözlendi.

Duruşmada, salona 11.25’te tekerlekli sandalyeyle gelen tutuksuz sanık
emekli Albay Arif Doğanın savunmasına geçildi.

Mahkeme başkanı Köksal şengün’ün "Konuşabilir misin?" sorusu üzerine
"evet" diyen Doğan’ın kimlik tespitinin ardından savunmasına geçildi. 


17.01.2011 14:03 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Abdülkadir Aygan'ı ben öldürttüm!*



İKİNCİ Ergenekon davasının 96. duruşmasında, Beşiktaş’ta özel yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığı’na verdiği ifadede JİTEM’in kurucusu olduğu iddiasında bulunan tutuksuz sanık emekli Albay Arif Doğan’ın savunması alınıyor. 

"Kürtçeyi çok iyi bilirim, benim annem de Kürt" diyen Arif Doğan, ""Abdulkadir Aygan’ı ben öldürttüm. Bu adamı PKK doğurdu. Askeri de sivil vatandaşı da suçluyor. Kim bu adam ya. İsviçre’de ailesiyle yaşıyormuş. Yalan söylüyor. İnanmazsanız getirin DNA testi yapın. Bu kişi Aygan değildir" dedi.

Sağlık nedenleriyle tahliye edilen emekli albay Arif Doğan için mahkeme, 11 Kasım 2010 tarihindeki ara kararında savcılığa yazı yazılarak sağlık durumunun kötü olduğu bilinen Arif Doğan’ın getirilmesi için ambulans sağlanmasını ve duruşmada hazır bulundurulacak bir doktorun görevlendirilmesini istemişti.


*"BU SUüLARA İNANSAM KENDİ KAFAMA SIKARDIM"*

Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün’ün, iddianamede hakkındaki suçlamaları okuduğu Arif Doğan, vatan haini olmadığını, 21 yıl dağlarda PKK ile mücadele ettiğini belirterek kendisine itham edilen suçlarla alakası olmadığını söyledi. Doğan, "Bu suçlara inansam kendi kafama sıkardım" dedi. "Ben vatan haini değilim. İsterseniz bir kez daha öldürün beni" diyen Doğan sözlerine şöyle devam etti:

"Daha önceden 21 PKK’lının meclise girdiğinde ve PKK’lıların Habur’dan yurda giriş yaptıklarında ben parmaklıklar arasındaydım ve o zamanlarda iki kez ölmüştüm. Sedat Peker ve Veli Küçük paşam ile beni irtibatlandırmışlar. Ben istihbaratçıyım. Herkes ile görüşürüm. Sedat Peker ile generaller ve devletin bakanları da görüşüyordu 21 yıl ben dağlarda yaşadım ama hayvanlaşmadım. Ben öyle ölümler gördüm ki bu suçlamalar az kalır"

Annesinin de Kürt olduğunu ve Kürtçe’yi çok iyi bilen bir subay olduğunu belirten Doğan, "Keşke tek beni alsaydınız. Herkes istediğini söyleyebilir. Ben her fikri ve düşünceye saygılıyım. Benim kapımdan alevisi sünnisi, komünisti faşisti, sağcısı solcusu herkes girebilir. Siyasi irade içinde hiç kimseye bir tek lafım yok" dedi.

*"JİTEM BENİM JİTEM BENİMLE VARDIR"*

Hayatı boyunca kimsenin öldürülmesi için emir vermediğini ve öldürmediğini, JİTEM’in olmaması halinde asker sayısının 80 bine ulaşacağını iddia eden Doğan, şunları söyledi:

"JİTEM benim ve JİTEM benimle vardır. Diyeceksiniz ki Arif Doğan, devletin içerisinde devlet misin sen? Ben akıllı olduğum için asker de Kürt de öldürtmedim. Silah ve uyuşturucu ticaretiyle suçlandım. Oysa Yalova’da 1,5 ton eroini ben ihbarsız olarak aldım. Bir ihbarcı soksaydım olaya 10 trilyon alırdım. Ben aptal değilim. Mahkeme kararı ile aldığım 1,5 kiloluk uyuşturucuyu yem olarak kullandığım da olurdu. 20 yıl öncesinden kalan 600 gramlık uyuşturucu ile beni uyuşturucu trafiğine soktular. 3 tane silahım var. Yıllık mermi istihkakım 150’dir. Bunu 10 yıla vursanız ortaya çıkacak mermi sayısını görürsünüz. Kozmik yetkileri olan bir subaydım. Harp bilgileri dahi bende mevcuttu. Bu evrakların bir kısmı bende çıkmıştır. şimdi devlet beni vatan hainliği ile mi suçluyor"

*"BEN BüYüğüME ASLA SAYGISIZLIK ETMEM"*

"JİTEM’İ sormuşsunuz, Genelkurmay ve Jandarma inkar ediyor" diyen Doğan, "Ben büyüğüme asla saygısızlık yapmam. Ben aşiret kültürü aldım. Avşarbey aşiretinden geliyorum. JİTEM kadrolu bir kuruluş değildir. Geçici bir süre için deneme amacıyla kurulan operatif bir birimdir. Yani Operasyon artı istihbarat anlamına gelir. Ancak oraya buraya silah gömüldüğünü söyleyenler var" dedi.

*"ABDULKADİR AYGAN’I BEN üLDüRTTüM"*

Doğan, "Abdulkadir Aygan’ı ben öldürttüm. Bu adamı PKK doğurdu. Askeri de sivil vatandaşı da suçluyor. Kim bu adam ya? İsviçre’de ailesiyle yaşıyormuş. Yalan söylüyor. İnanmazsanız getirin DNA testi yapın. Bu kişi Aygan değildir" diye konuştu.

Arif Doğan’ın, rahatsız olduğunu, nefes almakta zorlandığını söylemesi ve duruşmaya ara verilmesini istemesinin ardından Başkan şengün, duruşmaya öğle arası verdi. 


17.01.2011 15:54 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*"Kurduğum JİTEM bu değil"* 

**
**

18.01.2011* - 13:32*


*İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuksuz sanıklarından emekli Albay Arif Doğan, iddianamede geçen JİTEM ile kendisinin kurduğu JİTEM'in aynı olmadığını söyledi.*

*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'ndeki duruşma salonunda çapraz sorgusu yapılan Doğan, Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel'in, Cem Ersever'i tanıyıp tanımadığını sorması üzerine, *JİTEM'in ayrı Jandarma İstihbarat Grup Komutanlığının ayrı olduğunu belirterek, grup komutanlığında çalışan Ersever'in, sivillerden oluşan JİTEM'de görev yapmadığını* ifade etti. 

JİTEM'in yurt dışındaki herhangi bir operasyonu olup olmadığı sorulan Doğan, Suriye'nin Cemşeref köyünün sınıra sıfır noktada olan bir yer olduğunu ve buranın Murat Karayılan'ın ana karargahlarından olduğunu anlatarak, *''Burada bir eylem yapıldığında sınır dışı eylem mi kabul ediliyor? Onlar sınırı geçip eylem yapıyor. Ben niye onlara karşı eylem yapmıyorum? Ben Hollanda'da, Almanya'da mı eylem yapmışım? Orası sınıra sıfır noktada bir yer''* dedi. 

JİTEM itirafçısı Abdülkadir Aygan yüzünden 7 sene beraber savaştığı Abdülkerim Kırcı'nın kafasına kurşun sıkarak intihar ettiğini anlatan Doğan, *''Bunun hesabını kimden sorayım?''* dedi. Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün ise *''Lütfen sakin konuşun. Ortamı niye geriyorsunuz? Kendinize eziyet ediyorsunuz''* diye müdahale etti. 

*BALBAY İLE SAVCININ JİTEM TARTIşMASI*
Bunun üzerine söz isteyen bir kısım sanıkların avukatı Celal ülgen, *''Burada 'Ergenekon' davasıyla ilgili yargılama yapılıyor. Doğan, geçmişteki eylemleri nedeniyle burada yargılanmıyor. Savcı iddianamedeki suçlamaları sorsun''* dedi. 

Tutuklu sanıklardan Mustafa Balbay da söz alarak, *''Dünden beri işkence altındayım. Arif Doğan'a geçmiş olsun ama ben Mustafa Balbay olarak Arif Doğan'dan rica ediyorum, yalvarıyorum. Madem her şeyi burada konuşuyor o zaman buradaki sanıklardan kimi tanıyor, kimi görmüş? Beni, Tuncay üzkan'ı görmüş mü, diğer sanıkları görmüş mü? Ne zaman bir araya gelmiş buradakilerle? Sizler kalkmış bunları aramıyorsunuz. Biz yıllarca faili meçhuller ortaya çıksın diye mücadele ettik. şimdi kalkıp aynı şeylerle suçlanıyoruz. Arif Doğan bize bunları anlatsın''* diye konuştu. 

Balbay, Arif Doğan'ın anlattıklarından *''Ergenekon''* savcılarına 3 iddianame, 4 operasyon, 2 davanın çıkacağını, ancak *''Ergenekon''* çıkmayacağını söyledi. 

Savcı Pekgüzel'in *''Siz JİTEM'de görev yaptınız mı? JİTEM'de herkesin ayrı bir görevi vardır. Ben de bunu mu sorayım size, siz JİTEM'de görev yaptınız mı?''* sorusuna Tuncay üzkan da araya girerek Balbay ile birlikte Savcı Pekgüzel'le tartıştı. 

*BENİM KURDUğUM JİTEM FARKLIDIR*
Arif Doğan da söz alarak, *''Benim kurduğum JİTEM ayrı bir JİTEM'dir. Kimse benden hesap soramaz. İddianamedeki JİTEM, benim kurduğum JİTEM değildir. Ben bunu anlatamıyorum''* diye konuştu. 

Savcı Pekgüzel de Başkan Köksal şengün'e, *''Sanıklar sorulan sorulardan rahatsız oluyorsa yasa gereği çıkabilirler. İddianameyi iyi okumuşlarsa sorulan soruların iddianameden sorulduğunu görebilecekler''* dedi. 

Doğan'ın tekrar araya girerek, *''Benim kurduğum JİTEM'i bir tek ben biliyorum''* diye bağırması üzerine Başkan şengün, *''Bağırarak konuşamazsınız burada. Darlanmayın, sakin olun''* uyarısında bulundu. 

Savcı Pekgüzel, bir depodan ele geçirildiği ileri sürülen bir günlükteki notu Doğan'a göstererek, yazının kendisine ait olup olmadığını sordu. Doğan da yazıyı hatırlamadığını, kendisine ait olduğunu net olarak bilmediğini ve gözlerinin de iyi görmediğini söyledi. 

Diyarbakır'daki bir davada JİTEM üyeleri hakkında açılan davada adı geçen kişilerden İbranim Babat ve Hacı Hasan'ı tanıyıp tanımadığını sorulan Doğan, İbrahim Babat'ın *''Mete''* kod adlı Hacı Hasan olduğunu ve kendisinin Suriye uyruklu eski bir PKK'lı olduğunu anlattı. 

ürgütten ayrıldıktan sonra Türkiye kimliğini çıkardığını ve onun bilgisinden bazı operasyonlarda yararlandığını anlatan Doğan, *''Ancak daha sonra hakkında bir dava açıldı. 17 yıl ceza aldı ve en son duyduğuma göre ülkesine iade edildi. O kişi benim hakkımda birilerinin yönlendirmesiyle 11 sayfalık ifade verdi ve dönemin başbakanı tarafından 'O ifade çok gizlidir' denilmişti''* şeklinde konuştu. 

*''HER üLEN ADAM BANA MI SORULACAK?''*
Pekgüzel tarafından 16 Eylül 1989 tarihinde Cizre'deki bir karakolda öldürüldükleri iddia edilen Hasan Caner, Tahsin Sevim ve Hasan Uçar'ı tanıyıp tanımadığı sorulan Doğan, bu isimleri ilk defa duyduğunu anlatarak, *''Ben dün ne yediğimi hatırlamıyorum. Her ölen adam bana mı sorulacak? Belki eceli gelmiş ölmüştür. Ben nereden bileyim?''* yanıtını verdi. 

Savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel'in sorusu üzerine davanın tutuklu sanıklarından Levent Ersöz'ü çok iyi tanıdığını, beraber Plan Harekat Dairesinde görev yaptığını söyleyen Doğan, Hasan Atilla Uğur'u da *''Kürşat''* olarak tanıdığını ve sadece bir kere görüştüğünü kaydetti. 

*JüTEM Mİ YAZSAYDIM*
Pekgüzel'in *''Siz Yalova komutanıyken, 'Ankara JİTEM'den Kürşat'ın numarası' diye bir kayıt var sizin notlarınızda... Buna ne diyeceksiniz''* demesi üzerine Doğan, *''Yanlış yazmış olabilirim. Jandarmayı belki JİTEM olarak yazmışım. 'JüTEM' diye mi yazsaydım? Onlar Kur'an ayeti değil ki o zaman zaten her kafası bozulan ben JİTEM'denim diyordu''* yanıtını verdi. 

Doğan, Savcı Pekgüzel'in davanın tutuksuz sanıklarından Adil Serdar Saçan'ı tanıyıp tanımadığını sorması üzerine, *''Onunla hesabımız var. Kendisini şahsen tanımıyorum. İddianamede benimle ilgili bir erkeğe, bir mert insana yakışmayacak küfürler etmiş. Ona 100 mislini iade ediyorum''* dedi. Doğan, daha sonra da Saçan'a yönelik küfür içerikli sözler sarf etti. 

*DOğAN'IN üZERİNDE CEP TELEFONU üIKTI*
Savcı Pekgüzel, tutuksuz sanıklardan Muzaffer üztürk'ün deposunda bulunan Arif Doğan'a ait malzemeler arasında resmi belgelerin bulunduğunu belirtmesi üzerine Doğan, bu belgelerin suç olup olmadığının Genelkurmay Başkanlığından sorulmasını istedi. 

Doğan, bunların her askerde bulunması gereken belgeler olduğunu, kendisinde askeri malzemenin bulunmasının normal olduğunu kaydetti. 

Bu sırada Doğan'dan cep telefonu zili duyuldu. Doğan, mübaşire cep telefonunu teslim ettikten sonra Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün ''Başka telefonun var mı?'' dedi. Doğan da üzerinde olan diğer cep telefonlarını da yetkililere teslim etti. 

Savcı Pekgüzel'in duruşma salonuna cep telefonu ile nasıl girdiğini sorduğu Doğan, *''üzür dilerim. Yanlış oldu. Söndürün hepsini''* dedi. 

Bu arada, Doğan duruşma salonuna girerken kalbinde pil olduğu için x-ray cihazının kapalı tutulduğu öğrenildi. 

Doğan, Savcı Pekgüzel'in söz konusu belgelerle ilgili sorularına, Muzaffer üztürk'ün bu belgelerle ilgisi olmadığını ifade ederek, üztürk ailesini 10-12 yıldır tanıdığını söyledi. 

Doğan, *''Muzaffer üztürk'ü evladım gibi severim. Allah sevdiğim adamı cezalandırdı. Onun belasından dolayı hastalıktan kalkamıyorum. Benim yüzümden 3 yıl yattı''* dedi. 

*BAşKAN şENGüN İLE TARTIşMA* 

Başkan şengün, yüksek sesle konuşan Doğan'a *''Konuşmadığınız için rahatsızlığınız arttı. Ne kadar konuşursan o kadar canlanıyorsun''* dedi. 

Pekgüzel'in belgelerle ilgili soruları sürdürmesi üzerine Doğan, *''Bu belgeler askeri belgelerdir. Askeri ilgilendirir''* diye konuştu. 

Savcı Pekgüzel'in *''Bizim mahkeme bakar''* sözlerine Doğan, *''Bakamazsınız. Askeri mahkeme bakar''* yanıtını verdi. 

Pekgüzel'in bu belgelerle ilgili daha önce verdiği ifadeleri okuması üzerine Doğan, *''Abdülkadir Aygan'ı bile geçmeye başladınız. Beni hırsızlıkla suçluyorsunuz. Arkadaşımın fikrini çalmışım gibi suçluyorsunuz''* dedi. 

Bunun üzerine Başkan Köksal şengün, Savcı Pekgüzel'e hitaben *''Belgeleri kabul ediyor''* diye konuştu. 

Doğan ise *''Tamam, bende bu belgeler. Yorumlama yanlış. Bende bulunması normal. Buna karar verecek olan askeri mahkeme''* şeklinde konuştu. 

şengün'ün, depoda bulunan malzemelerden başka birinin haberi olup olmadığı yönündeki sorusuna Doğan, *''Ben bile çoğu malzemeyi bilmiyordum. Bu ihbarı kimin yaptığını ben de merak ediyorum''* yanıtını verdi. 

Doğan'ın yer yer yüksek sesle konuşmasına devam etmesi üzerine şengün, *''üok konuşuyorsun. üok mu oksijen veriliyor? Bu konuşma sıhhatine ne yapar? Konuşma temponuza bakınca rahatsızlıklarınızla uyumlu değil''* dedi. 

Bunun ardından salonda gülüşmelerin yaşanması üzerine Doğan, *''Beni gülünç duruma düşürüyorsunuz sayın Başkan'' dedi. şengün ise ''Bu şekilde rahatsız olan bir insanın bu şekilde konuşması normal değil. Bağırarak mı konuşacaksınız?''* yanıtını verdi. 

Doğan'ın sesinin çıkmadığını bu nedenle bağırdığını belirtmesi üzerine şengün, sanık gibi konuşması, bağırmaması gerektiğini söyledi. Doğan'ın sanık olmadığını söylemesi üzerine şengün, *''Sanıksınız, jandarma değil. Bağırarak neyi çözeceksiniz?''* dedi. 

Doğan da *''Bana söyleyeceklerimi unutturdunuz başkan. Her şeyi söylemeye çalışıyorum''* diye konuştu. 

Doğan'ın bağırmaya devam etmesi üzerine şengün, *''Bu kadar rahatsızlıkla, bu kadar bağırarak rahatsızlığınız artar''* dedi. 

şengün ile Doğan arasında yaşanan bağırma konusundaki tartışma üzerine duruşmaya ara verildi.


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*Yakalanırsak "harp oyunu"* 



20.01.2011 *- 10:30*

*Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı'nda çıkan 9 çuval belge, cuntanın, bütün hazırlıklarını tamamladığını gösteriyor. Balyoz davasına giren belgelerde, zamanın Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Asparuk'un tutuklanıp emekli edileceği, darbe hazırlıklarının öğrenilmesi halinde komutana bunun harp oyunu olduğunun söyleneceği belirtiliyor.*


Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı'nda çıkan 9 çuval belge, Balyoz darbe planı davasının delillerine ilişkin bütün tartışmalara son verecek nitelikte. Belgeler, cuntanın darbeye ne kadar hazırlıklı olduğunu ortaya koyuyor. Balyoz davasının ek dellileri olarak değerlendirilen 43 klasör, DVD'ler halinde sanık avukatlarına dağıtıldı. Sanık avukatlarının sahte olduğunu iddia ettiği ve içinde Sakal, üarşaf, Oraj ve Suga eylem planlarının bulunduğu 11 No'lu CD ile aynı içerikteki 1 No'lu CD Donanma Komutanlığı'nda ele geçirildi. Emniyet, savcılığın talebi ile Gölcük'te çıkan belgeler ile Balyoz klasörlerindeki belgeleri karşılaştırdı.

Hazırlanan raporlarda ise şu tespite yer verildi: "Merkezi ve liderliği 1. Ordu Komutanlığı'nda olmak üzere, Hava Kuvvetleri, Deniz Kuvvetleri ve Jandarma unsurlarından müteşekkil bir cunta yapılanmasının, 3 Kasım 2002 seçimlerinin hemen ardından demokratik yollarla işbaşına gelen AK Parti hükümetini antidemokratik yollarla işbaşından uzaklaştırma amacıyla Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı isimli bir plan etrafında organize olduğu" belirtildi. 43 klasör içinde özellikle 2002-2003 yıllarına ait 1. Ordu Komutanlığı başta olmak üzere Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı ve Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı'na ait orijinal belgeler mevcut. Balyoz sanıkları yeni delillerden de sorumlu. 

*Yakalanırsak 'Harp Oyunu' diyeceğiz* 
Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı'nda ele geçirilen Balyoz İddianamesi eklerinde yer alan bilgi Balyozcuların darbeye ne kadar hazır olduğunu gösteriyor. Genel Sekreter Hava Pilot Kurmay Albay A. Bertan Nogaylaroğlu tarafından hazırlanan 2 sayfalık belgede çarpıcı bilgiler yer alıyor. şubat 2003 tarihli belgeye göre; Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Cumhur Asparuk ve komutana destek verebilecek personele uygulanacak 'psikolojik harekat' usulleri hakkında geniş kapsamlı planlar bulunuyor. 12 maddelik belgede; Cumhur Asparuk'a gelecek her türlü bilginin önünün kesileceği ifade ediliyor. Harp Akademisi Komutanlığı'nda yapılan darbe hazırlıklarının Asparuk tarafından öğrenilmesi halinde komutana bunun harp oyunu jeneriği olduğunun söyleneceği belirtiliyor. Belgede, "Harp Akademileri K.lığında yapılan hazırlıkların öğrenilmesi durumunda çalışmaların jenerik Harp Oyunu'na yönelik hazırlıklar olduğu bildirilecek, bu konu ivedilikle özel kurye aracılığı ile Harp Akademileri Komutanı'na (İbrahim Fırtına kastediliyor) iletilecektir." ifadeleri yer alıyor. Komutanlıkta Oraj Harekat Planı'na destek vermeyecek personelin belirlenmesi, Ege uçuşlarının artırılması için komutan üzerinde baskı oluşturulması isteniyor. Sıkıyönetim ilanından sonra ise Asparuk'un yurtiçi ya da yurtdışında olması halinde, Hava Pilot Tümgeneral Ziya Güler başkanlığındaki bir heyetle Ankara'ya getirilmesi gerektiği yazıyor. Planda ayrıca Asparuk ile ailesinin ve yakın olduğu tüm askeri personelin telefonlarının dinlenerek haftalık raporlar gönderilmesi isteniyor. Plana göre darbenin gerçekleşmesinin ardından Asparuk, sağlık sorunları gerekçe gösterilerek emekli edilecek. Yerine ise İbrahim Fırtına'nın getirilmesi için askeri ve sivil kamuoyu tarafından destek sağlanacak. Ayrıca Oraj planına destek vermeyen, tereddüt gösteren ve hareketlerinden şüphelenilen TSK mensuplarının ihraç edileceği planlar arasında yer alıyor. 

*üetin Doğan da harp oyunu diye savunmuştu*
Eski 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral üetin Doğan, Balyoz darbe planının 20 Ocak 2010 tarihinde Taraf gazetesinde yayınlanmasının hemen ardından www.t24.com.tr isimli siteye açıklama yapmıştı. Doğan, *'iç tehdit olarak değerlendirilen bölücü ve irticai gelişmelerin EMASYA planları çerçevesinde ele alındığını'* itiraf etmişti. Doğan, daha sonra harp oyunu ve semineri diye sıkça tekrar ettiği savunmalarında toplantının Genelkurmay başkanları ve kuvvet komutanlarının bilgisi dahilinde yapıldığını söyledi. 

*Fırtına, Oraj Planı'nın uygulanması için yazılı emir vermiş* 
Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı'nda yapılan aramalarda Oraj Harekat Planı'na ilişkin belgeler de bulundu. Bu belgeler içerisinde, dönemin Harp Akademileri Komutanı, eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına'nın Oraj'ın uygulanması için Hava Harp Akademisi Komutanı Korgeneral Korcan Polatsü'ye gönderdiği yazılı emir dikkat çekiyor. 2002 genel seçimlerinde ortaya çıkan siyasi iradeden duyduğu rahatsızlığı dile getiren Fırtına, Polatsü'ye gönderdiği yazılı emirde, *"Cumhuriyetimizin bekası için Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'ne önemli görevler düşmektedir. Bu görevler kapsamında Hava Harp Akademisi Komutanlığı da kendisine verilen görevi ifa edecektir."* ifadesi yer alıyor. Emirdeki ifadelere göre, irticai unsurlara karşı radikal önlemlerin alınması için Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi'ne (TBMM) baskı kurarak sıkıyönetim kararı aldırılması planlanıyor. İstenilen sıkıyönetimin oluşması için ise; Ege'de uçuşların artırılması ve gerginliğin tırmandırılması hedefleniyor. 


Kamuoyunun desteğini sağlamak için yapılacak bu gerginlik için ise 134'üncü Filo Komutanlığı'nın görevlendirilmesi esas alınıyor. Oluşturulacak özel filo elemanlarının ikinci bir emre kadar, 1, 6 ve 9'uncu Ana Jet üs komutanlıklarında görevlendirilmesi emrediliyor. (Zaman)


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'un ölüm listesi Gölcük'ten çıktı* 



20.01.2011* - 10:09*

*Gölcük donanmasına yapılan baskında elde edilen belgelerde 'Balyoz Eylem Planı'nın ölüm listesi de çıktı.* 

*İSTANBUL-* Taraf'ın haberine göre, Deniz Kuvvetleri Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı'na yapılan baskında bir odaya gizlenmiş belgeler ele geçti. Belgeler geçen hafta Balyoz davasının görüldüğü İstanbul 10, Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderilmişti. 


*Habere göre, Gölcük Donanması'na yapılan baskında bulunan Balyoz belgeleri arasında Hrant Dink ve Etyen Mahçupyan'ın da yer aldığı 19 kişilik ölüm listesi çıktı.* 



şantaj ve askeri casusluk iddialarına ilişkin yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında Deniz Kuvvetleri Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı'nda yapılan aramada ele geçirilen çuvalların içinde yer alan ve Balyoz Darbe Plam davasımn ek delilleri olarak değerlendirilen 43 klasör, sanıkların avukatlarına dağıtıldı. 



*DVD ortamında dağıtılan 43 klasördeki yeni bilgi ve belgeler Balyoz Darbe Plam'nı peldştirirken, cuntanın hazırladığı korkunç ölüm listesi de ele geçirildi. 2003 yılına ait Balyoz Planı'nın devamı niteliğinde belgelerde aralarında dört yıl önce öldürülen Agos Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Hrant Dink'in de bulunduğu 19 kişinin öldürülmesi hedefleniyor. Belgelere göre suikast için bir ekip bomba eğitimi aldı.* 


*Darbe karşıtı Ermeniler*
Altı nolu çuvaldan çıkan belgelerde 2007'de silahlı saldırı sonucu öldürülen Hrant Dink'in 2003 yılından beri "hedef şahıs" olduğu belirlendi. Azınlıkların fişlendiği ORAK Planı'nda tahrip ve bomba imha kursu alan üç jandarma personelinin hedefinde iki Ermeni gazeteci daha var: *Etyen Mahçupyan ve Sevan Nişanyan.*Hedefte olmalarının nedeni ise "Darbe Karşıtı Ermeni Basını" olarak gösteriliyor.

34 kişilik ölüm timi Azınlıklara yönelik suikast planları bununla sınırlı değil. *Ele geçen belgelere göre SAKAL planında Bartholomeos, Maroviç ve Mutafyan'ın da hedef olduğu görülüyor.* Suikastı gerçekleştirmek için dört jandarma personelinin görevlendirildiği tesbit edildi. 


11 No'lu CD'deki belgelere göre operasyonlar gizli bir tim tarafından gerçekleştirilecek. Farklı rütbelerdeki 34 subaydan oluşan timin listesinde 19 isim yer alıyor


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*Darbe planı Menzil’e varmış!* 



20.01.2011 *- 10:19*


*Planda, ‘Menzil’ grubunun hükümetin desteğini aldığı, ‘İlim’cilerin ise silah kullanmalarından dolayı bundan uzak kalığı ifade edildi.*

*İSTANBUL-* şantaj ve askeri casusluk’ soruşturması kapsamında, 6 Aralık’ta Gölcük’teki Donanma Komutanlığı’nda yapılan aramada zemine gömülü özel bölmede ele geçirilen ve ‘Balyoz darbe planları’ davasına eklenen delillerde ilginç ayrıntılar var. Bunlar arasında, son günlerde tahliyelerle tartışılan terör örgütü Hizbullah ve ona bağlı iki ana grup da bulunuyor.

*ORG. FIRTINA’NIN DİREKTİFİ DOSYADA*
İddia edilen ‘Balyoz darbe planları’nda, dönemin Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına’nın Ocak 2003 tarihli direktifleri de var. Fırtına’nın sıkıyönetim döneminde uygulanması için verdiği direktifler, ‘İlk kez çıkan veriler’ 1 No’lu klasörde ‘çok gizli’ ibaresiyle yer aldı. Bu belgede, *‘üzellikle hükümet ile çok sıkı ilişkiler içerisinde olan ve hükümeti yönlendiren Fethullah Gülen grubu ön plana çıkmaktadır*’ uyarısı yapılıyor. 

Akşam'ın haberine göre, Hava Harp Akademisi Komutanlığı’nca yazılan söz konusu yazıda, ‘*İç tehdit olarak algılanan irticai unsurları ve hükümeti kontrol altına almak ve sıkıyönetim ortamının oluşturulması maksadıyla; Ege uçuşlarının artırılması ve gerginliğin tırmandırılmasını, TBMM üzerine baskı yapılması ve kamuoyu desteğinin sağlanmasını, üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı ve Genelkurmay’ın belirlenmiş bazı bağlıları ile takviyeli çalışmalar planlanmasını esas alan Hv.K.K.lığı seviyesinde bir harekat planının hazırlanması ilgi direktif ile emredilmiştir’* ifadelerine yer veriliyor. 

‘*Hava Harp Akademisi Komutanlığı tarafından Hv.Mu.Kur.Alb. Y. Ziya Toker koordinatörlüğünde bir Harekat Planlama Grubu oluşturulmuş olup ‘Oraj Hava Harekat Planı’ hazırlık çalışmalarına başlanmıştır’* deniliyor. 

*üNCE İü TEHDİTLER BERTARAF EDİLMELİ*
‘*Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin kanunla belirlenmiş vazifesi, Türk yurdunu ve anayasa ile tayin edilmiş olan Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ni kollamak ve korumaktır. İç tehditler bertaraf edilmeden ise dış tehditlere karşı kuvvet teksifi mümkün görülmemektedir. 2002 genel seçimleri ile birlikte güç bulan irticai unsurlar Atatürk’ün öngördüğü milliyetçilik anlayışına bağlı demokratik, laik ve sosyal hukuk düzenini yıkmak, yerine ‘ümmetçilik’ yapısını getirmeyi ve dini esaslara dayalı bir yönetim sistemi kurmayı hedeflemektedir’* denilen yazıda belirtilen iç tehdit unsurları sıralandı. 

*HİZBULLAH GüüLENİP LEGALLEşTİ*
İlk sırada ise Hizbullah terör örgütüne değiniliyor. ürgütün ana gruplarından olan ‘silahsız’ ‘Menzil’in, hükümetin desteğiyle propaganda yaptığı, ‘İlim’ grubunun ise ‘silahlı kanat’ olduğu için açık destek alamadığı belirtiliyor. 

‘*Hizbullah örgütü, özellikle 2000 yılından itibaren legal faaliyetlere yönelmiş, yeniden ivme kazanmak maksadıyla; dernek, vakıf ve cami faaliyetlerine hız vermiş, hükümet kanalı ile finansman desteği sağlama arayışına girmiştir’* denildikten sonra ‘Mevcut hükümetin ideolojik zeminini oluşturan ‘Milli Görüş’ anlayışı ise; Türkiye’de laik ve demokratik devlet düzenini yıkarak, İslami bir devlet ve toplum yapısının kurulmasını hedeflemektedir’ görüşü savunuldu. 

*SEüİM SONRASI ‘GüLEN’ CESARETLENDİ*
Yazıda, Gülen grubuna yönelik değerlendirmeler de var: ‘*Said-i Nursi’nin fikirleri benimseyenlerin dini bir grup olarak oluşturduğu Nurcular, ayrıca bunların ideolojik ve siyasi uzantıları olarak değerlendirilen Fethullah Gülen grubu da seçimlerden sonra cesaretlenmiş ve eylemlerine hız vermişlerdir. üzellikle hükümet ile çok sıkı ilişkiler içerisinde olan ve hükümeti yönlendiren Fethullah Gülen grubu ön plana çıkmaktadır*.’ 

*SEMİNERİN ‘YERLEşME PLANI’ GüLCüK’TEN üIKTI*
Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı’na ait olduğu ileri sürülen ’1. Ordu Plan Semineri Yerleşme Planı’ isimli bir dosya dikkat çekiyor. ‘Power Point’ belgesi olarak hazırlanan oturma planına göre, kürsünün karşısında Seminer Sekreterliği var. Bu bölümde, Korgeneral Ayhan Taş, Korgeneral Engin Alan, Korgeneral şükrü Sarıışık, Korgeneral Ergin Saygun’un ismi ve renkli fotoğrafları yer alıyor. 4 korgeneralin ortasında ise dönemin 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın fotoğrafı var.


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*"Bu beni intihara götürür"* 

**
**

20.01.2011* - 11:06*

*Ergenekon sanığı Arif Doğan, üzerini aranmak isteyen görevlilere, ''Ben orgeneralim. üstümü arayamazsın. Bir subayın üstünü nasıl ararsın. Terbiyesiz'' diye tepki gösterdi. Tepkiye rağmen üstü aranan Doğan hakkında tutanak tutuldu.* 

*Doğan, öldürdüğünü söylediği itirafçı Abdülkadir Aygan'ın kendisine ''Gelsin tavla oynayalım'' diye mesaj gönderdiğini belirterek, bunun kendisini intihara götüreceğini söyledi.* 

*İSTANBUL -* İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının 98. duruşması başladı. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nde oluşturulan salonda görülen davanın bugünkü duruşmasına, gazeteci Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 19 tutuklu sanık ile tutuksuz yargılanan Tanju Güvendiren, Murat üavdar ve Arif Doğan katıldı. 

Tutuklu sanıklar eski Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, eski İnönü üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu, emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, İbrahim üzcan, İbrahim şahin, Hasan Atilla Uğur, Ersin Gönenci ve Mustafa Dönmez ise duruşmaya gelmedi. 

Sağlık görevlileri tarafından duruşma salonunun bulunduğu binaya alınan *Doğan, jandarma görevlilerinin sanık kartı vermek istemesine tepki göstererek, ''Ne kartı? Ben kart takmıyorum, almıyorum'' dedi. Sanık kartını almayan Doğan'ın içeri girerken kalbinde pil olması nedeniyle x-ray cihazı kapatıldı.* 

Doğan, daha sonra üzerini aranmak isteyen görevlilere, *''Ben orgeneralim. üstümü arayamazsın. Bir subayın üstünü nasıl ararsın. Terbiyesiz'' diye tepki gösterdi. Doğan'ın bu tepkisine rağmen jandarma görevlilerince üzeri arandı ve hakkında tutanak tutuldu.* 

*"BENİ İNTİHARA GüTüRüR"* 
Doğan, üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese'nin *''Milli Seferberlik Tetkik Kurulu'nda çalıştığınızı söylediniz. Bunu açıklar mısınız?''* sorusuna, bu kurulda çalışmadığını belirtti. 

Doğan, ancak barış zamanında sefer hazırlıklarını bir nebze ifade ederek, albay rütbesinde kadro yetersizliğinden emekli olduğunu ancak seferi durumda orgeneral rütbesinde bulunduğunu kaydetti. 

üzese'nin bir istihbaratçı olarak üzel Harp Dairesi ve üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığından bilgisi olup olmadığını sorduğu Doğan, genel kültürü çerçevesinde cevap verebileceğini ifade ederek, üzel Harp Dairesi ile doğu ve güneydoğuda bir dönem birlikte görev yaptıklarını, bunların icraatçı, istihbarat gelince fiili operasyonlar yapan birim olduğunu söyledi. 

üzel Harp Dairesinin sadece subay ve astsubaylardan oluşan bir birim olduğunu ifade eden Doğan, ''O *zaman Korkut ağabey yani Korkut Eken vardı. Korkusuzca omzuna silah alıp dağlara giderdi. İstihbarat doğrultusunda çatışmaya giriyorlardı. MİT'le de hareket ediyorlardı. Hiram Abbas vardı. İstanbul'da öldürüldü. İstihbaratı MİT'ten aldıklarını değerlendiriyorum''* dedi. 

*KONTRGERİLLA İDDİALARI* 
üzel Harp Dairesinin isminin üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı olarak değiştirildiğini ifade eden Doğan, o dönemde öne sürülen kontrgerilla faaliyetlerini kendisinin üzerine yüklediklerini söyledi. 

üzese'nin sorusu üzerine Doğan, ''Ergenekon'' kelimesini ilk defa ortaokul ve lise yıllarında Türk tarihinde, ikinci olarak da bu dava ile duyduğunu kaydetti. Hakim üzese'nin JİTEM'in kuruluşuyla ilgili beyanlarda bulunduğunu hatırlatması üzerine Doğan, Eruh ve şemdinli baskınından sonra bölgeye gittiğini, doğu ve güneydoğuda istihbarat arzu edilen bölgede olmadığı için üst komutanların kararıyla daha güçlü bir istihbarat biriminin kurulmasına karar verildiğini söyledi. 

ümrünün üçte ikisi bu bölgede geçtiği için kendisinin görevlendirildiğini belirten Doğan, binbaşı olarak Jandarma İstihbarat Grup Komutanlığını kurduğunu, yaklaşık 1,5 yıl sadece alt birimler kurmak için çalıştığını kaydetti. 

*PKK ile çalışan ajanları olduğunu ifade eden Doğan, üzese'nin ''JİTEM olarak istihbarat çalışması yaptıktan sonra operasyonları tek başınıza mı yapıyordunuz?'' sorusuna ise üzel Harp, Emniyet, Hava Kuvvetleri gibi diğer birliklerle koordineli çalıştıklarını belirtti.* 

*JİTEM ELEMANLARININ üZELLİKLERİ* 
*''Kurduğunuz JİTEM'in sivillerden oluştuğunu söylediniz. Operasyon için nasıl haber veriyordunuz? Maaş veriliyor muydu? üatışmada ölen JİTEM elemanlarının yakınlarına tazminat ödeniyor muydu?'' soruları üzerine de Doğan, bunların detay olduğunu belirterek, ''Seçtiğimiz ajan ve muhbirlerle ilgili birtakım özellikler, yaş sınırlaması belirlenmiştir. Bunlar nasıl müdahale yapılacağını bilir. 10 kural vardır. Bunu bilen çoban da mücadele eder. Bir de aptallar. Aptal olmasaydım PKK ile mücadele ettiğim için beni yargılamazdınız'' dedi.* 

Bunun üzerine üzese de Doğan'a suçlandığı konuları hatırlatarak, kendi kurduğu JİTEM elemanlarına nasıl ödeme yapıldığı, yakınlarına tazminat ödenip ödenmediği gibi çeşitli sorular yöneltti. Emekli albay Doğan bunları yazılı olarak ayrıntılı sunabileceğini belirtirken üzese bu konuda bildiklerini anlatmasını istedi. 

Doğan da *''Adli suç işlememiş olacak. Sabıka kaydı olmayacak. Ailesinin geçmişinde vatana, millete, sancağa ihanet etmemiş olacak. 1,70 boyundan aşağı olmayacak. Diksiyonu anlaşılabilir olacak. Gözlük kullanmayacak'' dedi. üzese'nin çatışma sırasında ölen JİTEM elemanları ya da ölü ele geçirilen PKK'lı kişilerle ilgili kimlerin tutanak tuttuğunu, bu durumlarda yasal prosedürün nasıl işlediğini sorduğu Doğan, ''Bunların çok önemi yok. Benden sonra JİTEM komutanlığına geçecekseniz...*'' diye konuştu. 

Yüksek sesle konuşan Doğan, *''Dün işittiğim şey beni intihara götürecekti. üldürdüm dediğim adam 'gelsin tavla oynayalım' diyor. Abdülkadir Aygan bana bu mesajı gönderiyor. Buna mani olun. Aygan, Arif Doğan ile tavla oynayacak adam mı?''* diye bağırdı. 

Sanık Doğan'ın iyi olmadığını, strese girdiğini söylemesi üzerine duruşmaya ara verildi. Ara verildiğinde sağlık ekiplerince kontrol edilen Doğan'ın üzese'yle bağırarak konuştuğu duyuldu. Duruşma, Doğan'ın çapraz sorgusuyla devam ediyor.


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*Zirve'de gizli oturum kararı* 


20.01.2011* - 12:10*

*Malatya'da Zirve Yayınevi'nde 1'i Alman uyruklu 3 kişinin bıçaklanarak öldürülmesi olayıyla ilgili görülen duruşmada mahkeme heyeti, tanık olarak dinlenen Eski Kerkük Kardeşlik Derneği Başkanı Veysel şahin'in talebi üzerine gizli oturuma karar verdi.* 

*MALATYA -* Malatya 3. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki 31. duruşmada mahkeme heyeti tanıkların dinlenmesine başladı. Tanık olarak dinlenmesi için mahkemeye getirilen Veysel şahin, daha önce ümraniye'de ele geçirilen el bombalarıyla ilgili Cumhuriyet savcısına verdiği ifadenin ardından kendisi ve ailesinin tehdit edildiğini, bu nedenle mahkemede gizli oturumla bildiklerini anlatabileceğini söyledi. 

*Mahkeme Başkanı Eray Gürtekin, ''Geçerli bir sebebin yoksa CMK'nın 58. maddesinden yararlandıramayız. Aldığın tehditler neler?'' diye sorunca şahin, şu cevabı verdi: ''Talimatla ifade verdiğimde, henüz Malatya adliyesinden çıkmadan cezaevinden benimle gelen görevli başçavuş ifademi elimden alarak, bir takım yerlere faksladı. Yani, ifadem Zekeriya üz'e ulaşmadan başka yerlere ulaşmıştı.''* 

*Veysel şahin, mahkeme başkanının 'Nerelerdi buralar?'' sorusuna, ''Mehmet ülger, Malatya Eski İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı ve Levent Ersöz'e ulaştırıldı'' cevabını verdi*. Sanığın talebini görüşen mahkeme heyeti, gizli oturum yapılmasına karar vererek salonu boşalttı. 

Malatya'da, 18 Nisan 2007'de, Zirve Yayınevi'nde çalışan Alman uyruklu Tilman Ekkehart Geske ile Necati Aydın ve Uğur Yüksel bıçaklanarak öldürülmüş, zanlılardan Salih Gürler(20), Cuma üzdemir (20), Hamit üeker (19) ve Abuzer Yıldırım (19) olay yerinde yakalanmıştı. üçüncü katın penceresinden kaçmaya çalışırken düşerek yaralanan Emre Günaydın, İnönü üniversitesi Turgut üzal Tıp Merkezinde tedavi edildikten sonra tutuklanmıştı.

Günaydın'ın olaydan yaklaşık 2 yıl sonra cezaevinde cumhuriyet savcısına verdiği ifade doğrultusunda, olayı azmettirdiği gerekçesiyle Varol Bülent Aral ve Zirve Yayınevi çalışanı olduğu belirtilen Hüseyin Yelki de tutuklanmıştı. Yelki, 22 Mayıs 2009, Aral ise 20 Ağustos 2009'daki duruşmalarda tahliye edilmiş, 15 Ekim 2010'daki 29'uncu celsede tanık olarak dinlenilen Erhan üzen'in ifadelerini de dikkate alan mahkeme, Aral'ın yeniden tutuklanmasına karar vermişti.


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*TEğMEN üELEBİ’NİN TELEFONU EMNİYET’TE AüILARAK 139 NUMARA YüKLENMİş*

**

*TEğMEN üELEBİ’NİN TELEFONU EMNİYET’TE AüILARAK 139 NUMARA YüKLENMİş*

İkinci Ergenekon Davası’na gönderilen Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı yazısı polisin Ergenekon tertibindeki rolünü açıkça ortaya koydu. Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi’nin gözaltına alındığı 19 Eylül 2008 günü, cep telefonu Emniyet’te 1 dakika 22 saniye açılmış ve rehbere 139 telefon yüklenmiş. Polisin telefona kaydettiği bu numaralara dayanarak Teğmen üelebi ile Hizb-ut Tahrir örgütü arasında bağ olduğu iddiası ortaya atılıyor.

Ergenekon tertibinde polisin oynadığı rol bu kez açığa çıktı.

Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi, İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’nde gözaltındayken, cep telefonuna 139 adet numara yüklendiği ortaya çıktı.

Bu sırada cep telefonu, İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’nün bulunduğu Fatih Metro Baz İstasyonu’ndan 1 dakika 22 saniye sinyal vermiş.

Bu sırada da Hizb-ut Tahrir üyesi olduğu gerekçesiyle gözaltına alınan Mahmut Oğuz Kazancı’ya ait 139 numara, üelebi’nin telefonuna yüklenmiş. Bu yolla terör örgütü Hizb-ut Tahrir ile üelebi arasında bağ kurulmak istenmiş.

Cep telefonu, polis bilirkişisine bu sinyalden 5 saat sonra teslim edilmiş. Bilirkişi raporu da ertesi gün yani 20 Eylül 2008′de hazırlanmış.

Bu gerçeği gözler önüne seren resmi yazı, Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı tarafından İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne gönderildi. Araştırma mahkemenin kararı üzerine yapıldı.

İkinci Ergenekon Davası’nın 98. duruşmasında taleplerini sıralayan Avukat Celal ülgen, cep telefonlarının da imajlarının alınmasını istedi. ülgen, bu olayın ardından mahkemenin delil sayılan dijital veriler ile ilgili bir ara karar vermesi gerektiğini kaydetti.

http://ulusalkanal.com.tr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=19194 :temen-celebnn-telefonu-emnyette-acilarak-139-numara-yueklenm&catid=49:guencel-&Itemid=174

*TüRKCELİL*

----------


## bozok

*Tuhaf manzara* 



Yandaş basın Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı’nda bulunan belgeleri manşetten veriyor:

Taraf: Balyoz’un hedefinde dört cami vardı.
Yeni şafak: Balyoz’un kaçacak yeri kalmadı.
Zaman: Balyoz’un inkar edilecek hali kalmadı.

Basının diğer kısmı konuya uzak duruyor.

Yandaş medya var gücüyle “Balyoz Planı’nı içeren 11 No’lu CD düzmecedir” tezini çürütme çabasında.

Bu tezin sahibi kim? üetin Doğan’ın kızı Pınar Doğan ve damadı Dani Rodrik… Onlar “cdogangercekler.wordpress.com” blogunda Gölcük’te ortaya çıkan belgelerin hiçbir şey ifade etmediğini, muhtemelen onların da düzmece olduğunu yazıyorlar. Ancak yandaş medya nedense onların savlarına hiç yer vermiyor.

Ahmet Altan da var gücüyle 11 no’lu CD’nin sahici olduğunu ispat çabasında. Diyor ki dünkü yazısında:

“Gölcük’ten çıkan belgeler… Balyoz Darbe Planı’nın ‘gerçekliğini’, hiç kimsenin inkar edemeyeceği biçimde kanıtlıyor.

‘Belgelerin arasına sahteleri de katıldı’, iddiaları bitiyor çünkü bu sefer askeri darbe planları, askeri karargahta, askerlerin gözetimi altında ele geçirildi.”

Pınar ve Dani ne diyor bloglarında bu yoruma? şunu: “Demek sahte belge üreten çetenin Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı’nda belge üretip yer karolarının altına saklayan işbirlikçileri de varmış…”

Yandaş medya Pınar ve Dani’nin görüşlerini de yansıtsa tartışma bir zemine oturacak ama hiç söz vermiyorlar karşı tarafa en önemli soru hala cevapsız:

“Balyoz Planı’nı içeren 2003 tarihli CD düzmece değilse içinde 2009’a ait bilgiler nasıl bulunuyor?”


Bu soru yanıt bulmadıkça kamuoyunun ikna edilmesi zor görünüyor.


*Melih AşIK /* MİLLİYET GZT. / 22 Ocak 2011

----------


## bozok

*SAMANYOLU TV KAZILARDAN üNCE YER ALTINDAKİLERİ NASIL BİLDİ*

 


22.01.2011 *23:00*

İkinci Ergenekon davasının Cuma günü görülen duruşması sanıkların iddia makamının elinde bulunan ve polisten gelen kayıt ve delillerin “oluşturulduğunun” kanıtlanmasıyla geçti. *Sanıklardan Mehmet Ali üelebi telefonunda kayıtlı gösterilen ve telefon rehberinde yer alan kişilerden hareketle suçlandığını (Hizbut Tahrir üyesi bir kişiyle aynı kişilerin telefonunda kayıtlı olmasından hareketle) oysa bu numaraların göz altına alınmadan önce telefonunda kayıtlı olmadığını belirtti.* üelebi, cep telefonunun rehberinde kayıtlı gösterilen 439 kişiden 300 tanesinin kendi telefonunda olduğunu *ancak 139 numarayı kendisinin kaydetmediğini* daha önce de açıkladığını bugün ise belgeleriyle bunu kanıtlayacağını ifade ettikten sonra bu 139 kaydın göz altına alınmadan üç gün önce telefonda oluşturulmuş gibi bir tarihle kayıtlı olduğunu belirterek şunları söyledi: 

*“Aranızda üç gün içinde 139 kişiyi telefonuna kaydedecek kadar aşırı sosyal biri var mı? Peki onu da bırakın bu 139 kişiyle 3 gün boyunca hiçbir konuşmam veya iletişimim yok. Aranızda böyle bir deli var mı?”*

Sözlerini çarpıcı açıklamalarla sürdüren üelebi, bu *139 kaydın 1 dakika 1 saniye* içerisinde yüklendiğinin tespit edildiğini belgeleriyle ortaya koydu.

Telefonuna el konduktan sonra bilgisayarlara yapıldığı gibi kopyası alınıp mühürlenmesi gerektiğinin altını çizen üelebi telefonuna el konulduktan birkaç saat sonra telefonunun açıldığını ve *1 dakika 23 saniyelik bir sinyal geldiğini ve bu 1 dakika 1 saniyelik yüklemenin de işte bu süre zarfı içerisinde yapıldığını iddia etti.*
Telefonunun sinyal verdiği 1 dakika 23 saniyelik sürede, poliste telefonun kimlerce ve ne sebeple açıldığının araştırılması ve soruşturulması gerektiği görüşünü dile getiren üelebi mahkemede yargılanması gerekenin kendisi değil, bir subayı pusuya düşürmeyi hedefleyen ve bunun için organize bir faaliyetin parçası olan kişiler olduğunu savundu.

*SAMANYOLU TV NASIL VERDİ*
*Tutuklu sanıklardan Mustafa Dönmez* ise tutuklu bulunduğu dönemde yapılan kazılarda bazı medya kuruluşlarının kazı başlamadan bir buçuk saat önce çıkacak mühimmatın listesini verdiğini söyleyerek, *Samanyolu televizyon kanalından bir haberin görüntüsünü* de buna kanıt olarak mahkeme heyetine izletti.

Diğer televizyon kanallarının haberlerini de kanıt olarak talep ettiğini ama kendisine ısrarla NTV, CNNTURK gibi yandaş olmayan kanalların haberlerinin verildiğinden yakınan Dönmez, jandarmanın kazı esnasındaki kendi kamera kayıtlarını da mahkeme heyetine izleterek yapılan konuşmalarda jandarmanın kendi arasındaki *“bunlar yepyeni iki gün önce gömülmüş*” konuşmalarını da delil olarak gösterdi. Bununla da yetinmeyen Dönmez, kendisi günlerdir içerideyken başlayan kazıda *mühimmatın üstünden iki gün öncesine ait gazete kağıdı çıktığını ve bunun da konuşmalarda yer aldığını açıkça heyete sundu*. Bahsi geçen gazete ile ilgili soruşturma yapılmasını talep ettiğini fakat o günkü komutanın görev yerinin değişmesi nedeniyle bu konuyla ilgili herhangi bir işlem başlatılamayacağı gibi ilginç yanıtlarla karşılaştığının altını çizdi.


*DERİN DEVLETİ ORTAYA üIKARDIK*

Duruşmada söz alan Cumhuriyet gazetesi yazarı Mustafa Balbay da dijital suçlara dikkat çekerek, kendisinin yüklenen suçların tümünün dijital verilerden oluştuğunu ve yapılan incelemelerde *2006-2009 yıllarına ait yüzden fazla belgenin iki buçuk saat gibi bir sürede oluşturulduğunun dökümlerde göründüğünü ifade etti.* üıkan kayıtlarda kendisine ait yazıların yanı sıra, bilmediği verilerin veya değiştirilmiş verilerin de bulunduğunu söyleyen Balbay, dijital suçlarla ilgili mahkemenin duyarlı olması gerektiğini söyledi.

Tuncay üzkan derin devletin ortaya çıkarılmasında kendisinin bir gazeteci olarak çok büyük bir çaba sarf ettiğini, Susurluk fotoğraflarını bir gazeteci olarak ilk kendisinin yayınladığını, Yeşil’i ortaya kendisinin çıkardığını ama bugün çete diye, derin devlet diye kendisinin yargılandığını, bunun akılla ve mantıkla bağdaşan bir şey olmadığını anlattı. Derin devletin yargılanmadığını aksine dışarıda elini kolunu sallayarak gezen katiller varken daha çok aklandığını ifade eden üzkan, “bu aklamanın benim üzerimden yapılmasına asla izin vermeyeceğim” dedi.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*HABERAL’DAN İNTİKAM ALINDI*

 


22.01.2011 *10:07*

Akşam yazarı Burhan Ayeri, Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal’ın tedavi gördüğü yoğun bakıma baskın yapılmasını “*tazminata mahkum ettirdiği dokuz hakimin öcünün alınması*” olarak değerlendirdi. 

Geçirdiği ameliyattan sonra yazılarına yeniden başlayan Burhan Ayeri’ye Odatv olarak geçmiş olsun diyor, bugünkü yazısının “*Hesap günü de var*” başlıklı bölümünü okurlarımıza sunuyoruz: 

“Mete Akyol, İstanbul üniversitesi Kardiyoloji Enstitüsü'ndeki aramadan çıkanlara seslendi; 'Hayatınızda böyle zor görev yaptınız mı?' Aralarında Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişlerinin de bulunduğu gruptan biri cevap verdi; 'üoook'. Bir gazetecinin, hem de Başkent üniversitesi yayınlarında görevli olanın sorusunu doğal karşılıyoruz. Ancak, dalga geçen yüz ifadesiyle verilen cevabın yorumu net; 'Biz sadece verilen emri değil, ideolojik yapımızın gereğini de yerine getiriyoruz'.

...

Bakıyoruz CMK'ya, ortada böylesi arama taramayı gerektirecek unsur yok. Kaçmaya uygun zanlı mı var? Sabaha karşı, kalp hastasının hayatını tehlikeye sokmanın anlamı ne? 03.00'te başlayıp, tam 6 saat durumu kritik birini riske sokmanın manası nedir?
...

Kesinlikle, uluslararası gururumuz Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal'dan, tazminata mahkum ettirdiği dokuz hakimin öcü alınmakta. Bugün 649. gün ve hala tutuklu. Suçu ne? Birileri çıkıp anlatsın, bizler de ikna olalım. İşin mahvolanlar bölümü de var. İzmir'li bir babanın feryadını izledik; 'Haberal, tutuklanmasa, oğlumun transplantasyonunu gerçekleştirecekti. Onu bu yüzden kaybettik'. Başta Adalet Bakanı olmak üzere tüm özel görevlilere sesleniyoruz. Bir gün bu yasadışı uygulamaların hesabı sorulmayacak mı? Bu nasıl 'Demokratik açılım?' Haberal'dan sonra Kardiyoloji Enstitüsü Müdürü'nü de içeri tıkmanın kime yararı oldu?”
*
Odatv.com 

*

----------


## bozok

*MEHMET BARANSU'YU AKLAMAYA üALIşAN ZAMAN YALANA DOYMUYOR*

 


20.01.2011 *21:55*

Zaman Gazetesi’nde önemli bir iddia yer aldı.

ünce iddiadan söz edelim.

Bilindiği gibi Balyoz Planı yayınlandıktan sonra emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın kızı Pınar Doğan ve damadı Dani Rodrik dava üzerine detaylı bir inceleme yapmıştı. *İncelemelerinde soruşturmaya konu edilen planın hazırlandığı yıl olan 2003’ten sonra kurulmuş pek çok dernek, hastane, partinin adını söz konusu belgelerde bulmuştu.* Yaşanan pek çok gelişmede 2003 sonrasında meydana gelmesine rağmen belgelerin içinde bulunuyordu. Bu durum “2003’te hazırlandığı iddia edilen planda 2003 sonrasında yaşanan gelişmeler nasıl yer alıyor” sorusunu haklı olarak gündeme getirdi. Belgelerin sahte olduğuna dair şüpheler bununla beraber arttı.

*BALYOZ BELGELERİ GüNCELLENDİ İDDİASI*
Zaman Gazetesi bunun üzerine sanıkların lehine olan kanıtları çürütmek için harekete geçti. Gazetenin dünkü iddiasına göre İstanbul cumhuriyet savcısı Fikret Seçen tarafından Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı’nda yapılan aramalarla ortaya çıkan yeni belgelerde *Balyoz Belgelerinin 2008 yılında güncellenmiş olduğu görülüyordu.*

Gazete söz konusu iddiayı şöyle dile getirdi: “Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı'ndan çıkan yeni bilgiler Balyoz belgelerinin güncellendiğini gösteriyor. 2 No'lu klasörün 17. ve 18'inci sayfalarında yer alan bilgilere göre Oraj Hava Harekat Planı'nda EK-ğ, Lahika 4, Cetvel A olarak geçen ‘Oraj Hava Harekat Planı İstanbul 1'inci Bölge Alışveriş Merkezlerinin Durumu’ başlıklı belgenin 5 şubat 2003 tarihinde Hava Pilot Binbaşı Namık Sevinç tarafından oluşturulduğu ve ‘*gsalkaya’ isimli kullanıcı tarafından 19 şubat 2008 tarihinde son kez kaydedildiği belirlendi.**”*

Odatv olarak Zaman’ın iddialarına kaynaklı eden ve 27.12.2010 tarihinde Terörle Mücadele şubesi görevlileri tarafından hazırlanan *Balyoz Darbe Planı/Oraj Hava Harekat Planı tespit tutanağını inceledik.*  

*POLİS RAPORU ZAMAN’I HAKLI üIKARIYOR*
Gerçekten de polisin hazırladığı tutanağın 15. sayfasında EK ğ LAHİKA-4 isimli belgenin CETVEL-A’sı hakkında şöyle yazıyordu: “Teknik özellikleri incelendiğinde, belgenin 05.02.2003 tarihinde *Namık Sevinç* isimli kullanıcı tarafından oluşturulduğu ve *gsalkaya isimli kullanıcı tarafından 19.02.2008 tarihinde son kez kaydedildiği görülmüştür.”*

Tüm raporda güncellemelerin tamamı 2003 yılında yapılırken yalnızca bu belge için 2008 yılında güncelleme yapıldığı yazılıyordu. İddia doğruysa 2008 yılında birileri bir tane dahi olsa belgeyi güncellemişti. Diğer ihtimal ise polisin bilinçli ya da bilinçsiz olarak 2003 yerine 2008 yazmış olma ihtimali idi.

*ORİJİNAL BELGEDE NE YAZIYOR*
Olayı netleştirmek için doğrudan doğruya polis raporuna konu olan “*EK ğ LAHİKA-4 isimli belgenin CETVEL-A”* belgesini ele alıp incelemeye koyulduk. Belgenin orjinalinde “özellikler” bölümüne gelindiğinde belgenin son değiştirilme tarihi olarak *19.02.2003* yazıyordu.

*İLGİLİ GüRSELİ GüRMEK İüİN TIKLAYINIZ*

*

BAşKA POLİS RAPORU*
Yetmeyeceği düşüncesi ile aynı belge üzerine bir başka polis raporunu incelemeye başladık. 30 Aralık 2010 tarihinde polis tarafından Gölcük’te bulunduğu iddia edilen belgeler üzerine hazırlanan “Halil İbrahim Fırtına Tespit Tutanağı”’nın 7. sayfasında 2008’de güncellendiği iddia edilen belge ile ilgili bakın ne yazıyordu: “*EK-16- EK ğ LAHİKA-4 CETV-A.doc* dosyası içersinde; (1) sayfadan ibaret, üOK GİZLİ ibareli, Hv.Plt.Bnb. Kont.ve Dnt.Md.Yrdc. Namık SEVİNü ismine imzaya açılmış “ORAJ HAVA HAREKAT PLANI İSTANBUL 1 NCİ BüLGE ALIşVERİş MERKEZLERİNİN DURUMU” başlıklı bir yazı olduğu, ORAJ planı kapsamında *1. Bölge olarak bahsedilen Anadolu Yakasında yiyecek ve içecek durumuyla ilgili tespitlerin yer aldığı* ve sıkıyönetim ilanı sonrasında, 330 er ve erbaş ile birlikte Alışveriş Merkezlerine el konulacağından bahsedildiği görülmüştür. 
Dosya özelliklerine bakıldığında; *“Namık Sevinç” tarafından yazıldığı, içerik oluşturma tarihinin “05.02.2003 11:06” olduğu, son kaydedenin “gsalkaya” ve son kaydetme tarihinin “19.02.2003 15:16”* olduğu tespit edilmiştir.”

Yani aynı belge üzerine bir başka polis raporunda söz konusu son kaydetme tarihi 2003 olarak görülüyordu.

*ZAMAN BUNU üNCEDEN NASIL YAPTI*
Hem belgenin orjinalinde hem de diğer polis raporlarında son kaydetme tarihi 2003 yazmasına rağmen yalnızca bir polis raporunda *bilinçli ve ya bilinçsiz* olarak, yalnızca bir yerde 2008 yazması nedeniyle Zaman Gazetesi belgelerin 2008 yılında güncellendiğini iddia ediyordu. *Oysa orijinal belgenin özellikleri ve diğer polis raporları, Zaman’a konu olan raporun bir yerinde yazan 2008 tarihinin yanlış olduğunu açıkça ortaya koyuyordu.*

Son dönemde Balyoz Belgeleri’nin sahteliğine dair şüpheleri yok etmeye çalışan gazetenin bir haberi daha yalan çıkmıştı.

Ancak bizim asıl merak ettiğimiz ise, Zaman Gazetesi’nin henüz Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı’na baskın yapıldığı tarihlerde Balyoz Belgeleri’nin güncellendiğine ilişkin yeni delillerin bulunduğu haberlerini nasıl yaptığı idi.

*Barış Terkoğlu*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Askeri bilirkişi Gölcük raporunu hazırladı*

**

25.01.2011 *- 16:09*

*''Askeri casusluk ve şantaj'' soruşturması kapsamında İzmit Donanma Komutanlığında yapılan aramada ele geçirilen ve ''Balyoz Planı'' davasında ek delil olarak değerlendirilen 43 ek klasörle ilgili askeri savcılıkça hazırlatılan bilir kişi raporunda* *''Muhtemelen sistem tarih ve saati değiştirilmiş başka bir bilgisayardan aktarılarak kaydedilmiş olduğu değerlendirilen bu dosya ve klasörler 'manipülatif' olarak nitelendirilmiştir''* *denildi.* 

*İSTANBUL-* *''Balyoz Planı''* davasında bazı sanıkların avukatlığını yapan Celal ülgen, Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesinde, basın mensuplarına, Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığında ele geçirildiği iddia edilen 43 klasörle ilgili Donanma Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığınca hazırlatılan 14 Ocak 2011 tarihli bilirkişi raporunun örneğini dağıttı. 

Bir tuğamiral, bir binbaşı ile 3 yüzbaşıdan oluşan heyetçe hazırlanan raporda, aramalarda el konulan 5 adet hard diskteki belgelerde suç unsuru olup olmadığı, bu belgelerin kim tarafından ve ne maksatla oluşturulduğuna dair teknik incelemenin yapılması maksadıyla heyete teslim edilen 160 gigabyte büyüklüğündeki hard diskin heyet tarafından şekil, içerik ve adli bilişim yazılımlarıyla teknik olarak detaylı incelendiği belirtildi. 

Suç unsuru tespit etme konusunun adli bir hüküm içermesi dolayısıyla *''bilirkişi yetkisini aşan bir husus''* olduğunun değerlendirildiği ve incelemede suç tespiti yapılmadan bilirkişi heyetinin kanaatlerinin belirtildiği hatırlatılan raporda, teknik incelemeyi desteklemek amacıyla Donanma Komutanlığı İstihbarata Karşı Koyma (İKK) ve Güvenlik şube Müdürlüğünde halen görev yapan personelin bilgisine başvurulduğu, şube müdürlüklerinin odalarında ve etrafında fiziki inceleme yapıldığı, komutanlık karargahındaki personel giriş- çıkış kayıtlarının incelendiği ve konuyla ilgili açılan idari soruşturmada Donanma Komutanlığı Adli Müşavirliğince görüşlerine başvurulan personelin ifadelerinden yararlanıldığı bildirildi. 

*ULAşILAN SONUüLAR* 
Raporda, inceleme sonucunda ulaşılan sonuçlar şöyle sıralandı: *''5 numaralı hard diskte normal kullanıcı isimlerinden farklı bir adla kaydedilmiş ve kullanıcı ifadelerinde kendilerine ait olmadığı beyan edilen, görev fonksiyonlarıyla bağlantısı olmayan toplam 943 dosya ve 114 klasör tespit edilmiştir. Son kullanma tarihi olarak beyan edilen 28 Temmuz 2009 sonrasında muhtemelen sistem tarih ve saati değiştirilmiş başka bir bilgisayardan aktarılarak kaydedilmiş olduğu değerlendirilen bu dosya ve klasörler 'manipülatif' olarak nitelendirilmiştir.* 

*Halen başçavuş Erdinç Yıldız tarafından kullanılmakta olan bilgisayardaki hard diskin dosya ve dizin yapılarının benzer olduğu tespit edilmiştir. 5 numaralı hard disk imajında yer alan bu 'manipülatif' dosyalar içinde, Balyoz soruşturması iddianamesi ve ek klasörlerinde yer alan 'Suga' ve 'Oraj' harekat planlarıyla ilintili olduğu izlenimi veren toplam 144 dosya tespit edilmiştir.* 

Tamamının 28 Temmuz 2009'dan sonra kaydedildiği değerlendirilen bu dosyaların isimleri ve üst verilerine ilişkin liste ve dosyaların içerikleri itibariyle de gerçek olmadığına delalet ettiği değerlendirilen bilirkişi tespitleri ekte sunulmuştur. 

Hard disklerde bulunan ve kullanıcı personelin görev fonksiyonu kapsamına girip girmediği konusunda bilirkişi heyetince karar verilemeyen toplam 883 dosyanın mevcut veya oluşturulduğu tarihteki yasal düzenlemeler de dikkate alınarak değerlendirilmesi hususu, askeri savcılık makamının takdirine bırakılmıştır. 

5 numaralı hard diskin 3 numaralı sökülebilir hard diskle birlikte aynı bilgisayarda, 2 Mayıs 2008 ile 28 Temmuz 2009 arasında kullanıldığı ve 28 Temmuz 2009'da 5 numaralı hard diskteki bilgilerin öncelikle 3 numaralı hard diske, sonrasında halen kullanılmakta olan bilgisayardaki hard diske kopyalandığı, ardından hard disklerin arşive kaldırıldığı belirlenmiştir. 

5 numaralı hard diskte mevcut 'manipülatif' dosyaların tamamının 28 Temmuz 2009'dan sonraki bir tarihte ve sistem tarih-saat değiştirilmiş başka bir bilgisayardan aktarılarak kaydedildiği kanaatine varılmış ancak mevcut verilerden hangi bilgisayarda oluşturulduğuna dair sonuca ulaşılamamıştır.'' 

*''YETERLİ VERİYE ULAşILAMADI''* 
Bilirkişi raporunun sonuç bölümünde, Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı İKK ve Güvenlik şube Müdürlüğünde bilgi güvenliği açısından mevcut emir ve talimatlara aykırı hareket edilmesi nedeniyle istismara açık bir ortam oluştuğunun tespit edildiği belirtilerek, doğası gereği sadece hard disk imajları üzerinden yapılan teknik incelemeyle Donanma Komutanlığı Askeri Savcılığınca talep edilen *''belgelerin kim tarafından ve hangi tarihte, hangi bilgisayarda, ne maksatla oluşturulduğu''* sorularına cevap verecek yeterli veriye ulaşılamadığı kaydedildi. 

Konunun aydınlatılması amacıyla askeri savcılıkça manipülatif olmadığı tespit edilen ve incelemeye değer olarak adlandırılan dosyalar ve döşeme altındaki malzemelere ilişkin bilgisi bulunabileceği değerlendirilen Donanma Komutanlığı İKK ve Güvenlik şube Müdürlüğünde görev yapan tüm personelin ifadelerine başvurulmasının uygun olacağı ifade edilen raporda, askeri gizlilik dereceli belgeler içermesine rağmen hard disklerin yürürlükteki yönerge ve usullere uygun olarak muhafaza edilmemesi, İKK ve Güvenlik şubeye ait odalara giriş-çıkış ve belgelerin muhafazası konularında güvenlik açığı oluşturulmuş olması ve manipülasyona açık bir ortamın ortaya çıkması nedenleriyle İKK ve Güvenlik şube'de görevli ilgili personel hakkında bu konuya ilişkin adli soruşturma açılması gerektiği belirtildi. 

Raporda, incelenen dosyalar arasında bulunan 8 evrak ve mesajda, yazıların tarih-saat grupları ve sayısının belirtilmiş olduğu da hatırlatılarak, varlığının doğruluğunun anlaşılabilmesi maksadıyla evrak-mesajı çıkaran, evrak-mesajın adresli olduğu makamlardan ve mesaj formatında olanların çekilmiş olması muhtemel haber merkezlerinden araştırılmasının uygun olacağının değerlendirildiği bildirildi. 

*AVUKAT üLGEN: YüZLERCE, BİNLERCE BüYüK HATA TESPİT ETTİK*
Askeri bilirkişi raporunu basın mensuplarına dağıttıktan sonra açıklama yapan avukat ülgen, söz konusu 43 klasörle ilgili olarak ''Yüzlerce, binlerce büyük hata tespit ettik'' dedi. 

Klasörlerin Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığının kozmik odasında bulunmadığını belirten ülgen, *''Sadece orada ele geçirilmiş, 2 CD, 1 hard disk içinde olan belgelerin polis tarafından çeşitli tespit tutanaklarıyla değerlendirilmesinden ibaret. Yoksa 43 klasör orada bulunmuş klasör değil''* diye konuştu. 

*''Biliyorsunuz seks yalanları çok müşteri bulur. Bu Balyoz yalanları seks yalanlarını da geçti. üünkü hem Balyoz yalanlarını yaratanlar mutlu oluyor, hem onun izleyicileri mutlu oluyor''* diyen ülgen, her gün binlerce yalan söylendiğini, bilgi kirliliği yaşandığını ve bu yalanların deşifrelerini her gün buldukları yeni bulgularla duruşma gününe kadar açıklayacaklarını söyledi. 

Bulgularda en önemli çelişkilerin tarihle ilgili olduğunu belirten, bu çelişkilerle ilgili örnek veren ülgen, Medical Park Hastanesinin 2008 yılında bu adı aldığını, hastanenin bu adını 2002 ile 2003 yılları arasındaki bir dokümanda gördüklerini, böyle bir şeyin imkansız olduğunu ve bunun gibi yüzlerce hata bulunduğunu ifade etti. 

Donanma Komutanlığında bulunan belgelerdeki çelişkileri açıklamaya başladıklarını söyleyen ülgen, şöyle konuştu: 

*''2003 Ekim yazılı bir belgede üzden ürnek donanma komutanı olarak gösteriliyor. Oysa 2003 yılının ağustos ayında üzden ürnek deniz kuvvetleri komutanı olmuştu. Bunu polis de fark etmiş ve hemen açıklama yapmış tespit tutanağına. Tutanakta şu yazılı: 'Bu belgedeki Ekim 2003 tarihi yanlıştır. Belgeye baktık, üretim tarihi şudur, son kaydeden budur. Onun için bunu böyle almak lazım.' Ama burada, polis unutmuş bunu. 2002 yılının aralık ayında 'Balyoz harekat planı yazılmış' deniliyordu. Oysa üzden ürnek'in 'tarih yanlıştır' dediği tarihe baktığınız zaman, daha 'Balyoz harekat planı' diye bir planın açıklanmamış olduğunu göreceksiniz.''* (AA)


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*şaşırtan itiraf*

*Ergenekon sanığı teğmenin telefonuna rehber ekledik*

 

*Kenan BUTAKIN / VATAN* 

İstanbul Emniyeti, Ergenekon sanığı Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi’nin gözaltında bulunduğu sırada el konulan cep telefonuna, bir Hizb-ut Tahrir üyesinin rehberini eklediklerini itiraf etti. Mahkemenin isteği üzerine hazırlanan tutanakta, “Rehber yanlışlıkla üelebi’nin telefonu- na eklenmiş” ifadesi yer aldı



Ergenekon davasının 20 Eylül 2010’daki duruşmasında önemli bir iddia gündeme gelmişti. 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üyesi Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu, Kara Pilot Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi’ye “Telefonunda eşin ve kaynanan diye kayıtlı kişiler var. Ancak sen bekarsın. Bu numaralar da Hizb-ut Tahrir üyesi Mahmut Oğuz Kazancı’nın telefon rehberi ile aynı. Kazancı ile ilişkin nedir?” diye sordu. Bekar olduğunu, Kazancı ve bu numaralarla bir ilişkisinin olmadığını kaydeden üelebi’nin net ifadesinin ardından mahkeme heyeti, cep telefonunun sinyal kayıtlarının TİB’den alınması ve telefonun da bilirkişi tarafından incelenmesini kararlaştırdı.

 


*VATAN şok rapora ulaştı*

VATAN, iddia üzerine mahkemenin talebi üzerine hazırlanan bilirkişi raporuna ulaştı. Bilirkişiler Murat Akman ve Ramazan Akkan’ın hazırladığı rapora göre üelebi’nin telefonunun hafızasında 531 numara kayıtlı. Kişilerin telefona kayıt tarihlerine göre sıralanan rehbere en son kayıt 15 Eylül 2008 tarihinde “Cevo” ismiyle girilmiş. Bu tarihten üç gün sonra yani 18 Eylül 2008 tarihinde Ergenekon operasyonu dahilinde arandığını öğrenen Teğmen üelebi, Ankara’da Merkez Komutanlığı’na teslim oldu. üelebi’nin telefonu incelenmek üzere 19 Eylül’de İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’ne ulaştı. Telefon, TİB’in sinyal verilerine göre aynı gece 23:52:54 ile 23:54:05 dakikaları arası 1 dakika 23 saniye açıldı ve Emniyetin bulunduğu Vatan Caddesi Fatih Metro İstasyonu’ndan sinyal aldı. Bilirkişi raporuna göre, telefon hafızasının 392 numaralı sırasından başlayarak aynı tarih ve aynı saatte sırasıyla 139 numara kaydedildi. 



*‘Yanlışlıkla yükledik’*

Tüm bu gelişmeler üzerine dün yeni bir belge ortaya çıktı. Eylül ayındaki duruşmadan sonra İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’nün Organize şube Müdürlüğü, 21 Aralık 2010 tarihinde İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na gönderdiği tespit tutanağında şu çarpıcı değerlendirme yer aldı: “üalışmalar sonucunda Mahmut Oğuz Kazancı’nın telefonuna ait rehber bilgilerinin sehven Mehmet Ali üelebi’nin telefonuna ait rehber dökümlerinin içerisine eklenmiş olabileceği değerlendirilmiştir.” 

 

*‘Resmen itiraf ettiler’*

üelebi’nin avukatı Celal ülgen, emniyetin dolaylı da olsa resmen ekleme yaptığını itiraf ettiğini söyledi. ülgen, eklemenin ya telefondan telefona ya da bir cihazdan üelebi’nin telefonuna yapılmış olabileceğini belirterek, polisin açık açık böyle bir itirafta bulunamadığını, bu yüzden de dolaylı olarak bu şekilde suçu kabullendiğini söyledi. 

*MEHMET ALİ üELEBİ NEDEN SUüLANIYOR?*

İkinci Ergenekon davası sanıklarından Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi, Ergenekon örgütünün ara yöneticisi olmaktan müebbet hapis istemiyle yargılanıyor. Halen Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi’nde tutuklu olan üelebi, “Silahlı Terör ürgütü Yönetme, Hukuka Aykırı Olarak Kişisel Verileri Kaydetmek”la suçlanıyor. 

*Müebbet isteniyor*

İkinci Ergenekon İddianamesinde, Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi’nin, Ergenekon terör örgütünün talimatı ile Hizbut Tahrir örgütüne sızdığı ve bu kapsamda çalışmalar gerçekleştirdiği iddia ediliyor. Bunun Ergenekon’un naylon terör örgütleri kurma, mevcut terör örgütlerine sızma, kontrol altında tutma ve amacı doğrultusunda kullanma faaliyetlerine girdiği de belirtiliyor. üelebi müebbet hapisle yargılanıyor. 

25.01.2011 23:40 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Gölcük şifreleri*

*Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı'nda yapılan aramada ele geçirilen belgelerde ne var?*

** 

Hürriyet Gazetesi yazarı Sedat Ergin Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı'nda yapılan aramada ele geçirilen yeni Balyoz belgelerini yazdı....

*İşte Ergin'in yazısı...*

GAZETELER, günlerdir Gölcük’teki Donanma Komutanlığı İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğü’nde ele geçirilen yeni Balyoz belgelerini konu alan haberlerle dolu.

Gölcük’teki CD’lerden çıkan belgeler üzerinde çok süratle yaptığım inceleme ışığında ilk izlenimlerimi bu aşamada çok genel olmak kaydıyla şöyle aktarabilirim: 

*1) BAZI PLANLAR YENİ DEğİL*

Baştan belirtelim ki, gazetelerin birinci sayfalarını kaplayan ve Türk kamuoyunda tanınmış bir grup yazar, gazeteci (Taha Akyol, Nazlı Ilıcak, Cüneyt ülsever gibi) ile dini liderleri hedef alındığını ileri süren eylem planları yeni değil. Geçen yılın başında Balyoz soruşturması yürütülürken Jandarma’ya atfedilen üarşaf ve Sakal olmak üzere iki ana eylem planı vardı. İddianame açıklandığında bu iki eylem planına Döküm, Sakal, Tırpan, Orak, Yumruk, Kürek, Testere ve Urgan adlarını taşıyan 8 eylem planı daha eklendi. Bu eylem planları iddianame ve eklerinde ayrıntılı bir şekilde yer alıyor. 

İddianamede toplam 196 sanığın 52’si Jandarma’ya mensup. İşte bu 52 sanığın yarıya yakın bölümü zaten bu eylem planları nedeniyle Balyoz davasında yargılanıyor. Savcıların, bu gruptaki sanıkların çoğunluk ifadelerini almakla yetindiklerini, tutuklama talebinde bulunmadıklarını ve sanıkların da savcılık ifadelerinde bu eylem planlarından haberdar olmadıklarını belirttiklerini de not edelim. 

*2) AMA BAZI BELGELER YENİ*

Gölcük’te bulunan CD’lerin içinden çıkan belgelerin önemli bir bölümü, daha önce Taraf Gazetesi’ne getirilen, buradan savcılığa teslim edilen ve Balyoz iddianamesinin de omurgasını oluşturan 11 numaralı CD’nin içeriği ile örtüşüyor. Böylelikle, iddianameye dayanak oluşturan delillerin önemli bir bölümü yaklaşık 10 ay sonra bir kez de Gölcük’teki askeri bir tesiste ortaya çıkmış oluyor. Bu durum uzun süre delillerin tek “sağlayıcısı” konumunda olan Taraf Gazetesi üzerindeki eleştirileri belli ölçülerde hafifletecektir.

Buradaki en önemli nokta, Gölcük’teki belgelerin bir bölümünün yeni olmasıdır. Kritik soru, bu yeni belgelerin iddianame ve iddianamede sanıklara yöneltilen suçlamalar açısından ne anlama geldiği ve bu soruların yanıtlarının davanın seyrini ne şekilde etkileyeceğidir.

Kanaatimizce, yeni belgeler içinde Kara Kuvvetleri’nden çok Deniz ve Hava Kuvvetleri ile ilgili olanlar hem nicelik hem de nitelik olarak daha kritik gözüküyor. 

*3) KARA KUVVETLERİ’NDE DURUM* 

Tespitlerime göre, Kara Kuvvetleri ile ilgili başlıca iki yeni belge ön plana çıkıyor. Bunlardan biri dönemin Birinci Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral üetin Doğan için hazırlandığı ileri sürülen bir arz belgesi, diğeri ise 15’inci Kolordu Komutanlığı’nın yaptığı istihbarat amaçlı bir yazışmadır. Süratli bir tarama, Kara Kuvvetleri’ndeki toplam 89 sanığın önemli bir bölümüne bu iki belgenin yeni delil olarak teşmil edildiğini gösteriyor. 

“Komutana arz” belgesi, iddia makamının davadaki pozisyonu açısından çok önemli bir boşluğu kapatıyor. O da şöyle ki: 1’inci Ordu Karargahı’nda 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihlerinde düzenlenen ve savcıların darbe provası olarak gördüğü plan seminerinin yazılı belgelerinde ve burada yapılan konuşmaların tutanaklarında Balyoz, Oraj, Suga gibi planların adı hiçbir şekilde geçmiyordu. Yeni ortaya çıkan “SN. KOM.ARZ,” başlıklı imzasız bilgisayar belgesinde, seminer öncesi yapılan hazırlıkların listesi çıkartılmış. Metinde, özetle “tim listelerinin oluşturulmasında yetkili güvenilir pers. seçimi yapıldı”, “sokak hareketleri”, “tarikat ve cemaatler”, “Balyoz +”, Suga +”, Sakal +”, Oraj +”, üarşaf +” gibi ifadeler yer alıyor. Belge, böylelikle Balyoz, Oraj ve Suga gibi iddia edilen darbe planlarını 1’inci Ordu’daki plan semineriyle ilişkilendirmiş oluyor. 

*4) DENİZ KUVVETLERİ’NDEKİ BELGELER*

Kanaatimizce iddianamenin en büyük zayıflıklarından biri, Deniz Kuvvetleri’ndeki sanıklarla ilgili suçlamaların çok büyük bir bölümünün yalnızca görevlendirme listeleriyle sınırlı olmasıydı. Toplam 52 sanığın eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Oramiral üzden ürnek dışında neredeyse tümü standart bir şekilde SUGA çerçevesinde oluşturulduğu iddia edilen alt komutanlıklar ve çalışma gruplarına ilişkin belgelerde adları geçtiği için suçlanıyor. Bu çerçevede hakkındaki suçlamalar ancak yarım sayfa tutan sanıklar var. (Sınırlı sayıda denizci sanık aynı zamanda bu belgeleri hazırlamakla da suçlanıyor.)

Yeni belgeler ise, bu listelerin yanı sıra bazı faaliyetlerle ilgili suçlamalar da atfediyor sanıklara. Bunlar arasında Deniz Kuvvetleri’nde “reaksiyon gösterilmesine engel olan” üst düzey amirallerin tevkif edilmesine ilişkin üzden ürnek tarafından hazırlandığı ileri sürülen imzasız bir talimat da var. Bir de tutuklanacak amirallere ilişkin 16 kişilik bir liste göze çarpıyor. Bu listedeki isimler arasında dönemin Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral Bülent Alpkaya ile halefleri Oramiral Yener Karahanoğlu ile Oramiral Metin Ataç, bugünkü Komutan Oramiral Uğur Yiğit ile yine bugünkü Donanma Komutanı Oramiral Murat Bilgel de var. 

Bilgisayarda oluşturulmuş bu metnin altında bugün tümamiral rütbesiyle Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Plan Prensipler Başkanı olarak görev yapmakta olan o dönemdeki kurmay albay Cem Gürdeniz’in adı yazılmış. Bu belgede de imza yok. Söz konusu belgeleri daha önce iddianamede yer alan görevlendirme belgeleriyle birlikte değerlendirdiğinizde şöyle bir görüntü veriyor: Deniz Kuvvetleri’nin bugün tümamiralden kurmay albaya kadar inen çok geniş bir kadrosu, 2003 yılında daha alt rütbelerdeyken komutanlarını yakalamak için organize olmuş. Ya da en azından ürnek ve birlikte hareket ettiği bir grup denizci subayı, böyle bir organizasyon tasarlamış...
Bunlar, altını çizelim, bu aşamada birer iddia.

*5) DİKKATİMİ üEKEN İKİ BELGE*

Bu bölümdeki belgeleri incelerken ikisi dikkatimi çekti. Bunlardan birincisi, SUGA planı çerçevesinde EGE’de gerginliğin tırmandırılmasına ilişkin Deniz Kurmay Yarbay Erdim İnal tarafından hazırlanmış bir bilgi notu. Belge “Kasım 2002” tarihini taşıyor. Balyoz planının 2 Aralık 2002 tarihinde hazırlandığı, bunu tamamlayan Deniz Kuvvetleri’ndeki SUGA planının ise 10 Ocak 2003 tarihinde oluşturulduğu hatırlanırsa, ana planının uzantısı olan tamamlayıcı bir çalışmanın nasıl olup ekim 2002 gibi daha önceki bir tarihi taşıdığı kuşkusuz kafa karıştırıyor. Keza, üzden ürnek’in Balyoz Planı çerçevesinde 3 denizci subayı kurye olarak görevlendirmesine ilişkin “Ekim 2003” tarihli belge... Oramiral ürnek’in 30 Ağustos 2003 tarihinde Donanma Komutanlığı’ndan Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’na terfi ettiği hatırlanırsa, bu atamadan iki ay sonra hala eski unvanıyla yazışma yapması da garip bir durum olarak karşımıza çıkıyor. Kaldı ki, Balyoz yapılanmasının lideri olduğu ileri sürülen Orgeneral üetin Doğan da bu tarihte emekli olmuştu. 

*6) HAVA KUVVETLERİ’NDE HASSAS DURUM*

Balyoz iddianamesinin zayıf gözüken bir başka bölümü, Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı ile ilgiliydi. İddianamedeki toplam 196 sanık içinde Hava Kuvvetleri mensuplarının sayısı yalnızca 3. Bu 3 subay da darbe iddialarına konu olan 2002-2003 döneminde Hava Kuvvetleri’nin karargahı ya da üslerinde değil, İstanbul’daki Harp Akademileri Komutanlığı’nda görevliydi. Bu grup Akademi Komutanı Hava Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına ile maiyetinde akademik personel olarak görev yapan albaylar Yusuf Ziya Toker ve Cengiz Köylü’den oluşuyordu. Biri başka anlatımla, iddianamenin genel kurgusu içinde Hava Kuvvetleri’nin konumu çok zayıftı ve ORAJ eylem planı destekleyici deliller açısından boşlukta kalıyordu. 

Gölcük’te ortaya çıkan belgelerle birlikte Deniz Kuvvetleri’nden sonra Hava Kuvvetleri’ne ilişkin darbe iddialarındaki boşlukların da -belgelerin orijinal oldukları kanıtlanırsa- iddia makamı tarafından belli ölçülerde kapatılabileceği söylenebilir. Hava Kuvvetleri ile ilgili çok sayıda belge var. Bu belgeler, İbrahim Fırtına’dan alınan emir üzerine yapılan bir dizi faaliyete işaret ediyor. Bunlar arasında özellikle biri çok tartışılacak gibi gözüküyor. Bu belge, dönemin Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Cumhur Asparuk’un “emniyete alınıp” yerine Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına’nın getirilmesine ilişkin bir belge. 

Belgelerde Deniz Kuvvetleri’nde olduğu gibi Hava Kuvvetleri’nde de darbe organizasyonuna ilişkin organizasyon şemaları var. Bu belge ve şemalarda bir bölümü bugün aktif ve kritik görevlerde olan bir dizi hava subayının da ismi yer alıyor. Bunlar arasında halen Harp Akademileri Komutanı olarak görev yapan ve teamüllere göre önümüzdeki Ağustos ayında Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’na atanması beklenen Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı da var. Halen korgeneral rütbesinde olan Korcan Polatsü ve Ziya Güler ile tümgeneral rütbesinde olan Bertan Nogaylaroğlu ve Atilla üzler de yine bu şemalarda adı geçen havacı subaylar arasında. 

*7) üELİşKİLERİ ORTADAN KALDIRMIYOR*

Kara Kuvvetleri’ne ilişkin bir istisna dışında buraya kadar atıf yaptığımız belgelerin hepsinin ortak özelliği bilgisayarda hazırlanmış olmaları ve ıslak imza taşımamaları. 

Gölcük belgeleriyle ilgili bir noktanın daha altını çizmemiz gerekiyor. Bu belgeler daha önce 11 numaralı CD’den çıkmış olan belgelerdeki tarih çelişkilerini -örneğin 2003 tarihli bir CD’den 2008-2009 yıllarında kurulmuş tüzel kişiliklerin isimlerinin çıkması gibi- ortadan kaldırmıyor.






25.01.2011 09:43 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*İşTE GüLCüK ARAMASINDA BULUNAN BELGELERDEKİ üELİşKİLER*

 


26.01.2011 *03:00*

Balyoz Davası avukatlarından Celal ülgen ve Hüseyin Ersöz, Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı'nda yapılan aramanın çelişkilerini gösteren ayrıntılı bir açıklama yaptı. (Açıklamanın tamamını aşağıda bulabilirsiniz)

Bu çelişkiler ise şöyleydi:

1. Belgelerde “müzahirPerEK-­‐A.doc” adlı dosyada bulunan *“ANKARA BüLGESİ MüZAHİR SUBAY ASSUBAY”* Listesinin Nuri Alacalı tarafından 12 Aralık 2002 tarihinde oluşturulduğu ve 3 Ocak 2003 tarihinde son kez kaydedildiği belirtiliyor. Ancak *Alacalı, 2002 TEMMUZ’U İLE 2003 HAZİRANI ARASINDA ABD’DE “DENİZ KOMUTA KOLEJİ” EğİTİMİNDE bulunuyordu*. Ersöz ve ülgen, Alacalı'nın pasaport bilgilerini de kanıt olarak sundu.

2. “ANG.KURUL_üALIşMAGRUBU.DOC” belgesinde bir çalışma grubu kuruluyor. 2003 yılında kurulan gruba 2010 yılının Ocak ayına kadar süre veriliyordu. *7 yıl süre verilen grupta bulunan isimlerden biri ise belgelerde "TSK'dan ilişiği kesilecekler" listesinde bulunuyordu*.

3. DZ.KUR.BNB. HüSEYİN üINAR hem ilişiği kesilecekler listesinden hem de 2013-2014 yıllarında tuğamiral yapılacaklar listesinde bulunuyordu.

4. 2003 yılında kaydedilen belgelerde A.D.M.’NİN BİRLİğİ CC MAR NAPLES'ın adı bulunuyor. *Ancak sözkonusu yapılanma 1 Temmuz 2004 tarihinde kuruldu*. CC Mar Naples, NAVSOUTH'un yerini aldı. Ancak aynı listelerde 3 asker de Navsouth'da görülüyordu.

5. Sakal Eylem Planı'nda 2003 Ocak ayında yapılacak eylemde emniyetli cep telefonlarının kullanılacağı belirtiliyor. *Ancak sözkonusu telefonlar jandarma tarafından 2008 yılında kullanılmaya başlandı.*

6. 30 temmuz 2003 tarihinde kaydeilen belgede TCG ALANYA isimli gemide görevli bir personelin adı geçiyor. *Ancak söz konusu gemi TSK'ya 2005 yılında katıldı.*

7. Belgelerin hazırlandığı iddia edilen tarih ile üzden ürnek'in rütbesi de çelişki oluşturuyordu.

Avukatlar hataların yüzlerce olduğunu söylerken, bu durumun belgelerin birileri tarafından sonradan üretildiği anlamına geldiğini söylediler. Bundan sonra da aşamalı olarak delilleri açıklayacaklarını ilan ettiler.

*İşte Gölcük aramasında bulunan belgelerde görülen hatalar:*



















*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*TAYYİP ERDOğAN TUNCAY GüNEY’LE GüRüşTü Mü?*

 

Mehmet Ali Güller yazdı...

26.01.2011 *12:28*

“Ben *Tayyip Erdoğan*’la görüştüm, geçen sene. Hem de içinde bulunduğu parti aleyhine bir görüşmeydi. Hiç çıkıp da, basına bir açıklama yaptı mı?”

Bu sözler, *Tuncay Güney*’e ait. Konuşma, 1998 yılında, gazeteci *Kemal Kaplan* ile *Tuncay Güney* arasında geçiyor. Konu ilginç. Güney elindeki “*Mesut Yılmaz - Abdullah üatlı*” fotoğrafının nasıl paraya çevrileceğinin peşinde…

*Tuncay Güney*, Vakit ve Yeni şafak gazetelerinde çalıştıktan sonra, kendisiyle birlikte, Strateji dergisini ikinci kez çıkarmak üzere çalışmaya başlayan *Kemal Kaplan*’dan, fotoğrafları *Fazilet Partisi Genel Başkanı Recai Kutan*’a satmasını ister.

*Kaplan*, her ne kadar yapacağı işin gazetecilik faaliyetiyle bağdaşmayacağını düşünse de *Güney*’in isteğine boyun eğer:

“Kendimi kanıtlamam için fırsat doğmuştu. Neden kendimi kanıtlamam gerektiğini ise bilmiyordum. Ya mesleğim, ya da *Tuncay*’la birlikte başlayan, adının ne olduğunu bilmediğim yeni kariyerim arasında karar vermem gerekiyordu. Ancak belki de işler sandığım gibi sarpa sarmazdı. Kimsenin haberi olmadan bunu çözebilirdim. Son düşünce, beni daha çok rahatlatıyordu. Buna tutunarak, *Tuncay*’a, ‘Olur, *Recai Kutan*’a bu fotoğrafı götürürüm’ dedim.

“- Harika… Korkuyorsun değil mi?
“- Evet.
“- üok normal. Fakat korkacak bir şey yok. üncelikle yasa dışı bir şey değil. İçinde bulunduğumuz dönemin fırsatlarını değerlendiriyoruz sadece.

“Haklı olabilirdi. Belki de haklıydı. Yasa dışı bir şey değildi. Fakat bana son derece yabancı ve ters bir durumdu.

“- Sen önce *Recai Kutan*’la görüşme fırsatı yakala, sonrası çorap söküşü gibi gelir.

“- Ya, basına deşifre ederse olayı?

“- Sen deli misin bunlar siyasetçi, siyaset için her şeyi yaparlar, kimsenin ruhu duymaz. Ben *Tayyip Erdoğan*’la görüştüm, geçen sene. Hem de içinde bulunduğu parti aleyhine bir görüşmeydi. Hiç çıkıp da, basına bir açıklama yaptı mı?

“- Hıı.. İlginç, *Tayyip Erdoğan’*la mı görüştün? Ne görüştün, diye sordum heyecanla. *Tuncay* hemen kapattı kendini.

“- Sonra anlatırım bunları, şimdi işimize bakalım.

“Artık bununla ilgi hiçbir şey öğrenemezdiniz *Tuncay*’dan. Bir anlık heyecanla gaflete kapılmış, olayın devamını sormuştum. Adam da bir savunma mekanizması devreye giriyor, hemen kendini kapıyordu. üldürsen anlatmaz… Ben de meraktan çıldırırım…” _(1) Kemal Kaplan, Köstebek – JİTEM-MİT ve MOSSAD üçgeninde Tuncay Güney ile 240 gün, Stigma Yayınları, Mayıs 2010, sayfa 35,36_

Sonuç olarak *Kemal Kaplan* *Recai Kutan*’la fotoğraf işini görüşür. *Kutan Kaplan*’ı, pazarlık için *Nevzat Yalçıntaş*’a yönlendirir. *Yalçıntaş*, *Güney*’in istediği 150 bin doları çok bulur…

Ergenekon soruşturması, 2001’deki Emniyet ifadesine dayandırılan *Tuncay Güney*, bu konuşmadan kısa bir süre sonra, *Tayyip Erdoğan*’ın arkadaşı *Sarıyer Belediye Başkanı Yusuf Tülün* ile de görüşür. Konu, bu kez *Erdoğan*’ın Yargıtay’da bekleyen cezasıdır…

*GüNEY: ERGENEKON DüğMESİNE ABD BASTI*
*Güney*’in Emniyet ifadesinin, Ergenekon tertibi olduğunun en açık işaretlerinden biri de yine kitapta yer alıyor. *Kemal Kaplan*, soruşturmanın ilerleyen aşamalarında, Kanada’da bulunan *Tuncay Güney*’le Messenger üzerinden konuşmaktadır. 5 Mayıs 2009 tarihli bilgisayar kaydına göre *Güney* şöyle söyler:

“*Benim ifadem olmadan, bu içerideki ne Perinçek kimse çıkamaz. Adam gibi ifade verirsem, kıçımı başımı oynatmazsam çıkarlar*”. _(2) Sayfa 223_

*Kaplan, Güney*’le 17 Nisan 2010 tarihinde bir görüşme daha yapar. Konu, Ergenekon operasyonunun asıl sahibinin kim olduğudur. Bilgisayar kayıtlarına göre görüşme şöyledir:

“*Kemal:* Kim yapıyor peki ABD mi?
“*Daniel:* Kim olsa iktidarda, operasyon olacaktı.
“*Daniel:* ABD tek başına değil.
“*Kemal:* Düğmeye ABD mi bastı?
“*Kemal:* Kim var ABD’nin yanında?
“*Daniel:* Bir takım ülkeler de var.
“*Daniel:* Aslında her şey ortada.” _(3) Sayfa 233_

Gerçekten de aslında her şey ortadaydı. *Güney*’in ilişkileri başta olmak üzere…

*TUNCAY GüNEY’İN ABD BAğLANTISI KİM?*
*Kemal Kaplan*’ın *Tuncay Güney*’le 240 günlük anıları içinde, satır aralarında bu ilişkiler de ortaya çıkıyor. ürneğin, bir gece Prive isimli, seçkin eşcinsellerin takıldığı bir gece kulübüne giderler. *Tuncay Güney*’in masasına üç kişi oturur:

“*üç kişiden birincisi, ABD İstanbul Konsolosluğu’nda, diğeri Ticaret ve Sanayi Bakanlığı’nda görevliydi*. *üçüncüsü ise bir diplomattı*. Evet yanlış duymadığınız bir diplomat. Hem de bir Ortadoğu ülkesinin İstanbul Konsolosluğu’nda. Oldukça iyi Türkçe konuşuyordu”. _(4) Sayfa 79_

*Tuncay Güney*’in ABD bağlantısı olan “gay” arkadaşı ilerleyen sayfalarda da karşımıza çıkıyor:

“ 2001 yılındaki ifadesinden sonra, ABD’ye gitmiş olması çok tartışıldı. Fakat *Tuncay* daha önce de gitmişti. 10 yıllık vizeyi ifade vermeden önce 2000 yılında almıştı. İfade verdikten sonra ikinci kez gitmiş oluyordu. *ABD İstanbul Konsolosluğu’nda kendi gibi gay arkadaşı* olduğunu zaten biliyordum. Vize alması kolaydı”. _(5) Sayfa 203_

*TUNCAY GüNEY’DEN MİT’E DüZENLİ RAPOR*
*Güney*’in bir de MİT’ten iki kişiye düzenli rapor verdiği bilgisi yer alıyor kitapta:

“*şadi* ve *Nurullah* isminde *Tuncay*’ın *MİT ajanı* olarak tanıttığı iki kişi vardı. *şadi* uzun, *Nurullah* orta boylu, ikisi de yapılı adamlardı.

“*Tuncay* girip çıktığı yerlerde, duyduğu-öğrendiği bilgileri bu iki kişiye arada bir dosya yapıp verirdi”. _(6) Sayfa 132_

*PERİNüEK’E KOMPLO İTİRAFI*
Kitaptaki en çarpıcı itiraf ise, *Tuncay Güney* ve *Sami Demirkıran*’ın *Doğu Perinçek*’e kurduğu komplo konusundaydı:

“*Demirkıran* enteresan biriydi. İlginç tavırları ve yaşama bakışı vardı. Uzun yıllar PKK’nın dağ kadrosunda yer almıştı. Televizyonlarda da o dönem boy gösteren *Demirkıran*, *İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek*’e kafayı takmıştı. Sebebi neydi? *Perinçek*’ten ne alıp veremediği vardı? Bilmiyorum.

“*Sami* bir gün *Doğu Perinçek* aleyhine hazırladığı mektubu, bize getirdi. Mektup, PKK’nın sözde sorumlularından biri tarafından yazılmış ve *Perinçek*’in örgüte verdiği destekten dolayı teşekkürü içeriyordu. Altında bir de PKK’nın mührü vardı. *Tuncay* mektubu okuduktan sonra, ‘Harika, süper yazmışsın’ dedi.

“*Demirkıran*, ‘*Mektubu Ankara’ya götüreceğim. Nuh Mete Yüksel’e vereceğim. Perinçek görsün bakalım*’ dedi.

“*Sami*’nin anlattığına göre, dönemin Ankara DGM başsavcısı olan *Nuh Mete Yüksel*’le arası çok iyiydi. *Perinçek*’in mektup sayesinde tutuklanacağından emindi.

“*Tuncay* mektubu alıp bir kopya çıkardı. *Sami* ofisten ayrıldıktan sonra *Tuncay*’a, neden böyle bir olaya karıştığını, Aydınlık grubuyla aramızın iyi olduğunu, *Adnan Akfırat*’la sık sık görüşüp hatta onlara haber kaynaklığı bile yaptığımızı hatırlattığımda, bana gülerek şu cevabı verdi. ‘*Kemal hocam çok irdeleme*…’

“*Nuh Mete Yüksel, Sami Demirkıran’ın verdiği mektuba istinaden, Perinçek’i tutuklatmış, 24 Eylül 1998 tarihinde cezaevine giren Doğu Perinçek, on ay cezaevinde yatmıştı*”. _(7) Sayfa 69-70-71_

*Kemal Kaplan*, *Perinçek*’e kurulan komployla ilgili olarak yıllar sonra şöyle söylüyordu kitabında:

“ülkemde iftira kampanyaları çok kolay tutar. ‘üamur at izi kalsın’ değil, ‘üamur at, nasıl olsa yapışır, üzerinde kalır’ anlayışı hakim”. _(8) Sayfa 71_

*Mehmet Ali Güller*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Donanmada CD krizi* 

** 

*Gölcük'te yapılan aramalarda bulunan 4 CD'ye askerler itiraz etmiş* 

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı tarafından Donanma Komutanlığı’nda yapılan aramalar sırasında tartışma yaşandığı öğrenildi. Askerler, arama sırasında ortaya çıkan ve içinde ne olduğu kimse tarafından bilinmeyen 4 CD’nin kendilerine ait olmadığını belirterek CD’ler ile ilgili el koyma tutanağını imzalamadı. 5 harddiskin tutanağını imzalayarak imajını alan askerler 4 CD’nin imajını almadı.

Balyoz’da yargılanan askerler, ayrıca arama sırasında el konulan CD’lerin delil olmadığına ilişkin de “hukuki ve bilimsel” görüşleri savunmaları ile birlikte mahkemeye sunmaya hazırlanıyor. “CD’ler adli bilişimde, mahkemelerde kullanılamaz çünkü maniple edilmiş yanıltıcı bilgidir” konulu Microsoft uzmanı Barnhill imzalı bir rapor mahkemeye iletilecek.


İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı tarafından Donanma Komutanlığı’nda yapılan aramalar sırasında “CD krizi” yaşandığı öğrenildi. Askerler, Donanma Komutanlığı İstihbarata Karşı Koyma ve Güvenlik şube Müdürlüğü’nde yapılan arama sırasında ortaya çıkan 4 CD’nin kendilerine ait olduğunu kabul etmedi. Bu CD’ler ile ilgili el koyma tutanağını imzalamayan askerler, bu yüzden CD’lerin imajını da almadı. Askerler, 5 harddiskin tutanağını imzalayarak imajını aldı. Söz sonusu 4 CD’nin içinde ne olduğunun kimse tarafından bilinmediği belirtildi.

Cumhuriyet gazetesinin haberine göre; Balyoz davasında yargılanan askerler, ayrıca arama sırasında el konulan CD’lerin delil olmadığına ilişkin de “hukuki ve bilimsel” görüşleri savunmaları ile birlikte mahkemeye sunmaya hazırlanıyor. Edinilen bilgilere göre, “CD’ler adli bilişimde, mahkemelerde kullanılamaz çünkü manipüle edilmiş yanıltıcı bilgidir” konulu Microsoft uzmanı Suzanne S. Barnhill imzalı bir rapor mahkemeye iletilecek. Bu rapordaki görüşler şöyle:

Word dosyalarında endişe veren konu metadata (üst yazım) bilgileridir. Bunlar yazılmış bir dokümanın ‘yaratan kişi ve diğer bu dokümana ilişkin istatistikleri’ gösterir. Dosyanın ‘özellikler’ bölümünde veya diğer alanlarda saklanmaktadır. Bu metadata bilgilerini nasıl değiştirilebileceğine ilişkin yüzlerce makale bulabilirsiniz. Microsoft firması da Word 2003 ve üzerindeki programlarında bulunan ‘Gizli Bilgi Servisi’ ile metadata verilerinin nasıl değiştirilebileceğine dair yöntemler sağlamıştır (Araçlar/Seçenekler/ Güvenlik), ayrıca birçok şifre koruma seçenekleri de bulunmaktadır.

Ancak bunların hiçbirisi adli bilişimde fazla anlam taşımamaktadır. Bilgisayarlarda yazılmış dokümanlara ait istatistikler hiçbir şekilde güvenilir değildir. üünkü, kopyalanan veya hafızaya farklı saklamak (saved as) için kaydedilen bir dosyanın yazılmış olduğu tarihten daha önceki bir tarih ve zamanda ‘print alınmış’ gösterilmesi mümkündür ve bütün dosya ‘özellikleri’ çeşitli yollarla kötü niyetli değiştirilebilir, manipüle edilebilirler.

Kullanıcılar sık sık bilgisayarlarda yaptıkları yazılı çalışmaların başkalarınca kopyalanmasını nasıl engelleyebileceklerini sormaktadırlar ki bu da hemen hemen imkansızdır. Yazılı word dokümanlarını sıkıştırılmış pdf formuna çevirtmek biraz maksat dışı müdahale ve kopyalamayı azaltabilmekte ise de müdahale niyetlisinin hamlesini durdurmayacaktır. Doküman bir kere açıldıktan sonra hassas hale gelmektedir. 


28.01.2011 10:06 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Genelkurmay’da sürpriz hazırlığı*



Dünkü yazımda askeri çevrelerden bugüne kadar hep doğru haberler aldığını bildiğim bir dostumla konuşacağımı söylemiştim. Telefonda “Genelkurmay’ın kapsamlı bir çalışma başlattığını” söylemiş ama ayrıntıları telefonda konuşmayacağını belirtmişti.

Dediğim gibi dün buluştuk, biraz sohbet ettik. Tabii anlattıkları bir belgeye dayanmıyor, sonuçta duyumdan ibaret. Ama dediğim gibi bu tür bilgileri bu güne kadar hiç yanlış çıkmadığı için o kulakla dinledim.

İlk bilgi şu: Son zamanlarda Türk Silahlı Kuvveleri hakkında dozu giderek artan iddialar ve hakaretler, ordu içinde çok ciddi rahatsızlık yaratıyormuş. üeşitli rütbelerden subaylar “neden mantıklı ve ikna edici bilgi verilmediğini” soruyorlarmış.

Dostum dedi ki “Silahlı Kuvvetler ilginç bir yapıya sahiptir. Hızlı kararlar alamaz, özellikle kamuoyuna açıklama yapılacağı zaman olayın her tarafı irdelenir, açık kapı bırakılmamaya çalışılır.”

Ben hemen araya girdim “İyi de neredeyse üç yıldır hiçbir konuda ikna edici ve mantıklı bilgi verilmiyor ki, her açıklama bir yenisine ya da düzeltilmeye muhtaç” dedim.
“Doğru” dedi dostum ve sürdürdü: “Zaten sorun burada başlıyor, çünkü orduyu karalayanlar bunu bildikleri için, biri bitmen bir yeni iddia ile saldırıya geçiyor, kafalar karıştırılıyor. Sen bakma askerin psikolojik harbi düşmana karşıdır, bu tür durumlarda psikolojik savaş kurallarını uygulamakta bile zayıf kalırlar.”

Uzun sohbetimiz sonunda anladığım şu ki, Genelkurmay çok kapsamlı bir çalışma yapıyormuş, özellikle ordu hakkında düzenlenen ve sadece kamuoyunun kafasını karıştırmaya yönelik birçok sözde belge saptanmış, bunların nerelerde ve kimler tarafından düzenlediği konusunda ciddi ipuçları bulunmuş.

En önemlisi ordu içindeki ya da çeşitli vesilelerle orduyla ilişki kurmayı başarmış kişilerin hangi eylemler içinde oldukları da saptanmış. Bunlardan bir kaçının ise yakalandığı ve sorguladığı da söyleniyormuş.
Peki ne olacak? Dostumun anlattığına göre yakın bir zamanda Silahlı Kuvvetler, öncelikle yaratılan veya tahrif edilen belgelerin örneklerini ve ordu içine sızmış ve içerden bilgi çalarak, saklayıp ihbar ederek, belge düzenleyerek çalışan bazı kişileri de kamuoyuna açıklayacakmış.
Bütün bunları “duyum” ve hatta “dedikodu” kapsamında sizlerle de paylaşmak istedim.

*****
*Kafamı kurcalayan iki konu*

Darbe ihtimali giderek uzaklaştıkça, bazı çevrelerin “darbe paranoyası üzerine kurdukları teoriler” daha da artıyor.

Son günlerde yine darbe tartışmalarından başımızı kaldıramıyoruz. Donanma Komutanlığı’nın göbeğinde döşeme altına saklanmış belgeler çıktı örneğin, ama bunların hepsinin bilgisayar ortamında ve 2009’dan sonra hazırlandığı ve bir yerden aktarıldığı da anlaşıldı.

Buna rağmen “darbe teorisyenleri” dur durak bilmiyor.

Daha önce çürütülen belgelere karşı bir süre suskun kalanlar “İşte şimdi ortaya çıktı, darbe planlarını güncellemişler” diye yaygaraya başladı.

İlk plan 2004’te yapıldığı halde 2008’de kurulan bir derneğin, bir hastanenin planda yer alması kafaları karıştırmıştı. şimdi darbe paranoyakları sevinç içinde, çünkü güncelleme yapılmış.

Anlayamadığım şu; güncelleme yapılabilir tabii de, işi yürütecek olan isimlerde neden güncelleme yok. üünkü 2004’teki planda görev alacak neredeyse tüm komutanlar emekli olmuş ya da şimdi çok ilgisiz görevlerde. Eğer bir plan varsa bunu yürütecek olanlar da bulundukları yere göre görev alacaklardır. Bu nasıl darbe planıdır ki 6 yıl sonra da aynı isimlerle yürütülsün. Kimse “cunta” demesin, çünkü tamamı emekli olmuş bir ekipten cunta mı olur.

Kafama takılan ikinci nokta ise hala kazı yapılması ve mühimmat bulunması. Bu kazılar iş makineleriyle yapılıyor. Hangi darbeci çıkarmak için iş makinesi kullanmak zorunda olduğu bir yere gömer silahları. Darbe planını bile döşeme altında saklayanlar silahları neden derine gömerler ki?
Var mıdır bunun mantıklı bir cevabı?


*Can ATAKLI* / VATAN GZT. / 26.01.2011 21:15

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON AVUKATI SAVCI KOVALADI!..*


 

*Birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasınındünkü duruşmasında olaylar çıktı.*

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nce Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nde oluşturulan salonda yapılan duruşmaya, emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, Alparslan Arslan ve Osman Yıldırım'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 19 tutuklu sanık katıldı. Duruşmada, tutuksuz yargılanan gazeteci Güler Kömürcü üztürk de hazır bulundu. Tutuklu sanıklardan İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek, Hayrettin Ertekin ve Erkut Ersoy ise duruşmaya gelmedi. 

*'İsmail Yıldız bana şifreli mesaj gönderdi'* 

Sağlam, 2 Aralık 2010 tarihindeki duruşmada konuşan sanıklardan İsmail Yıldız'ın, ''Tuncay Güney ve Fethullah Gülen'in öldüğü'' şeklindeki beyanlarının, kendisine gönderilen şifreli mesaj olduğunu ileri sürdü. ''Ben şifreyi çözdüm'' diyen Sağlam, kendisinin de öldürüleceğinin mesajının verildiğini, Yıldız'ın kendisine JİTEM'in mesajını ilettiğini, eşinin ve annesinin mezarlarının takip edildiğini savundu. 

Sağlam, bu konuyla ilgili mahkemeye gizli olarak bilgi vereceğini anlattı. Sağlam, Danıştay Başkanlığı binası önünde avukat olduklarını anladığı 3 kişiyi, saldırıdan önceki gün bir haberle ilgili olarak görüşeceği muhabir için yola çıktığı sırada gördüğünü kaydetti. Kendisiyle ilgili ''Danıştay saldırısının sürpriz tanığı'' şeklindeki haberler üzerine emniyette ve Ankara'daki mahkemede ifade verdiğini dile getiren Sağlam, hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese'nin gördüğü kişilerle ilgili sorularına, ''Ben avukat olan 3 kişiyi gördüm. Eylem hazırlığı görmedim. Bütün ömrüm adliyelerde geçti. Bu kişilerin avukat olduklarını tahmin ettim. 3'ü de gençti. Diğer ikisinin yüz hatlarını tam olarak seçmem mümkün değil. Dar patika bir yoldu. Bana yol vermedikleri için sinirlendim. Ama onlar beni fark etmediler. Saat 10.30 ile 11.30 arasıydı. Fark etmedikleri için konuşmadık. Arkalarından baktım'' şeklinde cevap verdi. 


*Arslan'ı teşhisi* 

Hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese, duruşmalarda tanık olarak dinlenen Burhan Gür, Orhan Kadı, Recep üzkan, Osman Mutlu, Tarkan Toper ile sanıklardan Semih Tufan Gülaltay, Tekin Irşi ve Süleyman Esen'in aralarında bulunduğu bazı sanık ve tanıkların fotoğraflarını göstererek, tanık Sağlam'a Danıştay saldırısından bir gün önce Alparslan Arslan'ın yanında gördüğü 2 kişinin bunların arasında yer alıp almadığını sordu. 

Sağlam'ın, fotoğraftaki kişileri tanımadığını belirtmesi üzerine üzese, sanıklara bakmasını istedi. ünce baktığı sanıklardan tanıdığının olmadığını söyleyen Sağlam, üzese'nin ''Yakınlarına giderek oradan da bakabilirsiniz'' uyarısı üzerine sanıkların bulunduğu bölümün etrafında dolaşmaya başladı. Arslan'ın bulunduğu alana geldiğinde, ''Bu bana bir işkence, gerçekten işkence'' diyen Sağlam, Arslan'a ''Neden gülüyorsun sen bana?'' dedi. Jandarmaların Arslan'a daha fazla yaklaşmasına izin vermediği Aysel Sağlam, tekrar ön taraftaki kürsüye giderek, ''Gülüşünün arkasında çok farklı şeyler var. Birçok şeyi biliyor. Bana onun baskısıyla onca zamandır işkence yapıyorlar'' dedi. 

üzese'nin, ''Saldırıdan bir gün önce gördüğün kişilerden biri bu muydu?'' diye sorması üzerine Sağlam, ''Evet bu Alparslan Arslan, ilk mahkemede de böyle sinsi gülüşü vardı. Oradan hatırlıyorum. Ancak çok kilo almış'' diye cevap verdi. Sağlam, üzese'nin, ''Diğer kişilerden sanıklar arasında olan var mı?'' sorusuna ''Yalan söyleyemem, hiçbirini görmedim'' dedi. Sağlam, ''Kim bana bu işkenceyi yaptıran sayın başkanım?'' diyerek ağladı. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada tanık olarak dinlenilen Aysel Sağlam, Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğünde ''Alparslan'ın yanında silahlı kişiler gördüğüne'' ilişkin ifadesinin yanlış yazıldığını belirterek, ''Alparslan'ın yanındakiler avukattı. Onların Danıştay binasına girdiklerini görmedim. Bana yol vermediklerinden dolayı kızgınlığımı söylemek için dönüp arkama baktığımda silahlı bir kişi gördüm ama bu başka kişiydi'' dedi. 

Köksal şengün'ün mazereti dolayısıyla üye Hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese 'nin mahkeme heyetine başkanlık yaptığı duruşmada, Alparslan Arslan'ı saldırıdan bir gün önce Danıştay yakınında 2 kişiyle birlikte gördüğünü söyleyen Aysel Sağlam , tanık olarak dinlendi. Genelkurmay Başkanlığında eğitimci olarak çalıştığını ve emekli olduğunu belirten Sağlam, üzese'nin ''En önemli tanıklardan biri sizsiniz''demesi üzerine, ''Hiç ilgisi yok. üünkü ben olayın tanığı değilim'' dedi. 

Duruşmada söz alan sanıklardan İsmail Yıldız da aralık ayındaki duruşmalarda söylediği ''Tuncay Güney ve Fethullah Gülen öldürüldü'' beyanlarının Aysel Sağlam'la ilgisi olmadığını söyledi. 

Yıldız'ın, Sağlam'ın bazı yazılanları okuyup kendine göre kurguladığını ifade etmesi üzerine Aysel Sağlam, ''Sizin suçlamalarınıza inansaydım suç duyurusunda bulunurdum'' diye konuştu. 

İsmail Yıldız'ın ''CHP'den söz etmedim, nereden çıkardınız?'' sorusuna Sağlam, ''Tuncay Güney onu temsil ediyor. şifreyi çözdürdüm'' diye yanıt verdi. 

Sağlam, şifreyi kime çözdürdüğüne ilişkin soruya karşılık, ''O benim bilgi kaynağım'' diyerek, pek çok kişinin bu konuyla ilgili yorum yapabildiğini ifade etti. 

Aysel Sağlam, avukat Vural Ergül'ün soruları üzerine de anaokulunda kalorifer peteğinin altına konulan fare zehirinden yiyen çocukların zehirlendiğini kaydederek, kendi çocuğunun da bunların arasında olduğunu, bunun üzerine çocuğunu tedavi için, çalıştığı GATA'ya götürdüğünü söyledi. 

Sağlam, o dönemde bir hemşirenin başka bir çocuğun kulağını çektiğini görünce tepki gösterdiğini belirterek, ikinci Ergenekon davasında yargılanan tutuksuz sanıklardan Erdal şenel'in kulak çeken kendisiymiş gibi olayı askeri mahkemeye taşıdığını kaydetti. 


*"Görevimden alındım"* 

Bu olayın yargılaması sırasında mahkemeye gelen doktorların kendisini izlediklerini ve ''eşini, malını mülkünü kaybettiği, işini de kaybetmek üzere olduğu için stresli ve psikolojisinin bozuk olduğu'' yönünde rapor verdiklerini belirten Sağlam, bu rapor nedeniyle görevinden alındığını ve davada kendisine ceza verildiğini söyledi. 

Sağlam, ''Erdal şenel beni mahkemede yargılatırken Harekat Daire Başkanı üetin Doğan'dı. şu anda üetin Doğan bana yaptığı eziyetlerin günahını çekiyor'' diye konuştu. 

Bu dönemde çocuğuyla beraber rehin alındığını söyleyen Sağlam, Alparslan Arslan'ın ''Rehin alan kimdi?'' sorusu üzerine ''O bana kalsın'' dedi. 

Tanık olarak beyanlarının alınmasının ardından Sağlam, çok sıkıntı yaşadığını, Danıştay saldırısıyla ilgili söyledikleriyle anılmak istemediğini belirterek, beyanlarına yayın yasağı konulmasını istedi. 

Hakim Hüsnü üalmuk da Sıhhiye Orduevi'nin güvenlik kameralarının 16 Mayıs 2006'da kaydettiği görüntülerden Sağlam'ın Alparslan Arslan'ı nerede gördüğünü netleştirmeye çalıştıklarını söyledi. 

Hüsnü üalmuk, 17 Mayısta Arslan'ın yakalandıktan sonraki orduevi güvenlik kamerası görüntülerini duruşmada izleterek, Arslan'ın Danıştay binasına nereden geldiğini aydınlatmaya çalıştıklarını kaydetti. 

Hakim üalmuk, Arslan'a bu konuda soru yöneltmek istedi ancak Arslan'ın salonda olmadığı anlaşılınca jandarmalar tarafından salona sedyede oturur vaziyette getirildi. Arslan, sorulara cevap vermeyeceği anlaşılınca yeniden dışarı çıkarıldı. 

*Fazla meraklı olma!*

*Basın mensuplarının yerinde yaka kartı bulunmayan iki kişinin oturduğunu fark eden avukat Vural Ergül yanlarından geçerken kim olduklarını sordu. İki kişi önce "biz savcıyız" cevabını verdi, ardından da " Fazla meraklı olma!.." şeklinde tehdit ettiler. Bu tehdit üzerine kendilerine cevap veren Ergül mahkeme huzurunda mikrofonu alarak yüksek sesle hakimlere bu iki savcının salonda bulunmaması gerektiğini hatırlatarak ne sıfatla salonda olduklarını sordu. Bu soru üzerine savcı olduğunu söyleyen iki kişinin apar topar koşarak salonu terk ettikleri gözlendi. O anda salonda büyük bir hareketlilik yaşandı. Ergül jandarmalara seslenerek savcı olduğunu iddia eden adamları durudurup yakalanması için seslendi. Ardından Vural Ergül ve jandarmalar bu iki kişiyi kovalamaya başladılar. Ancak tüm aramalara karşın bulunamadılar. Yollar kesilip araçlar durduruldu ancak bu iki kişi sırra kadem bastı. Bulunamayan bu iki kişinin salonun yanında bulunan savcı odasına saklandıkları tahmin edildi. Duruşmada söz alan avukat Vural Ergül, duruşma solununda basın mensuplarının bulunduğu yerde oturan ve kendilerini savcı olarak tanıtan iki kişinin binaya hakim ve savcıların kullandığı kapıdan, salona da mahkeme kaleminden girdiklerini söyledi. Mahkemenin sona ermesinden sonra hakim ve savcıların çıktığı yerde nöbet tutan avukatlar bu iki kişinin çıkmasını bekledi. Bu arada mahkeme sonrasında bugüne kadar 5 dakika sonra salonu terk eden savcıların uzun uzun avukatları beklediği ve avukatların beklemeyi bırakmasından sonra evlerine gittikleri dikkat çekti..* 

*Ergül, mahkemenin bunun gereğini yapmasını talep ederken sanıklardan Zekeriya üztürk de tutanakla bu kişilerin kimliklerinin belirlenmesini istedi.* 

*Mahkeme heyetine başkanlık eden hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese ise duruşma salonlarının herkese açık olduğunu söyledi.* 


28.01.2011 10:23:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*"Toplu mezarı üz'e sorun"*


 

*Toplu mezar skandalında gözler dönemin Mutki Savcısı Zekeriya üz'e yöneldi.*

Bitlis'in Mutki İlçesi Jandarma Komutanlığı bölgesi ile çöp alanı arasındaki bölgede ortaya çıkan toplu mezarlar bir kez daha kirli savaş gerçekliğini ortaya koyarken, toplu mezarın resmiyete kavuşturulmasında yer alan ve resmi defin işlemini yapan dönemin DYP’li Mutki Belediye Başkanı Mehmet Sait Birlik mezarlarda kendisinin bir rolü olmadığını savundu. Birlik, kamuoyunun Ergenekon savcısı olarak tanıdığı ve 1998-2000 yıllarında Mutki’de görev yapan Savcı Zekeriya üz’ü işaret etti. 

1999’da çatışmada yaşamını yitiren PKK’lılar ve dokuz sivil gence ait toplu mezarlara ilişkin defin belgesinin altında imzası olan Birlik, söz konusu belgeyle ilgili sorularımıza açık yanıt vermekten de kaçındı. OHAL döneminde belediye başkanlarının fazla bir yetkisinin olmadığını, esas olarak konunun dönemin Jandarması ile Savcılara sorulması gerektiğini ifade etti. Belge altındaki imzanın bir başkasına ait olup olamayacağını sorumuza ise, resmi evrakta böyle bir şey olamayacağını ifade eden Birlik, o dönemde Mutki’de savcılık yapanlardan birinin de Savcı Zekeriya üz olduğunu söyleyerek, “Bu konuyu Zekeriya üz’e veya o dönemki jandarma komutanına sorun” dedi. 

Cenazelerden haberi olmadığını söyleyen Birlik, konuşmasının devamında ise bir çatışma olduğunda ölenlerin cesetlerinin Jandarma Karakolu’nun önüne dizildiğini ve bunu savcı, jandarma komutanı, doktor dahil herkesin gördüğünü ifade etti. 

Savcı Zekeriya üz’ün o dönem sorumlu savcılardan biri olduğunu anlatan Birlik, “Ben görevdeyken 1999’da savcı Zekeriya üz’dü. Bunları niye bana soruyorsunuz? Ben resmiyet dışı hiçbir şey yapmadım. O dönem kimse çocuğunu soramıyordu, kimseyi soramıyordu. Benim de dört akrabam Kızıltepe’de yardım ve yataklıktan içeri alındıktan sonra kayboldu. Sorduk akıbetlerini, ancak bulamadık. Benim üst üste gömülme olayından haberim yok. Bunları gidin konunun gerçek muhataplarına, o dönemin savcılarına ve jandarma komutanlarına sorun” dedi. 

*SAVCI üZ NE DİYECEK* 

Birlik’in işaret ettiği Savcı Zekeriya üz’ün 1998 yılında Mutki’ye Savcı olarak atandığı ve iki yıl boyunca görev yaptığı kayıtlarda ve Resmi Gazete’de görünüyor. Belediye Başkanı Birlik’in bu yaşanılanların tümünün ‘Savcıların gözü önünde oldu. Savcı üz’e sorun’ beyanı ve toplu mezardaki defin işlemlerindeki Savcı üz’ün de toplu mezarlar da imzası var mıydı sorusunu gündeme getirdi. 

*HRW’dan çağrı: Hakikat komisyonu kurulsun* 

İnsan Hakları İzleme ürgütü (HRW), işlenen suçların temel sorumlularının “cezasızlığı” anlamına gelmeyecekse Hakikatleri Araştırma Komisyonu’ndan yana olduklarını bildirdi. HRW toplu mezarlar için de Cenevre’deki İnsan Hakları Yüksek Temsilciliği’ne çağrıda bulundu. ANF’ye açıklama yapan HRW’nin Fransa Büro Müdürü Jean-Marie Fardeau, “Toplu mezarlar ve toplu infazlar, son derece ağır insan hakları ihlalleridir. Biz en kısa sürede ulusal veya uluslararası düzeyde soruşturma komisyonu istiyoruz. Eğer ülke otoriteleri bağımsız ve tarafsız bir soruşturma yürütecek kabiliyette değilse, sorumların açığa çıkarılması, olayların kronolojisinin oluşturulması ve neden bu suçların işlendiğinin ortaya çıkarılması için bağımsız uluslararası soruşturmalardan yanayız.” 


28.01.2011 17:30:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*Albay'a da hayali fahişe tutanağı*

 

*Emekli Albay İbrahim Sezer'in telefon dökümlerine, Vika isimli kadın adı eklendiği iddia edildi.*

şantaj ve askeri casusluk soruşturmasının tutuklu sanığı Emekli Albay İbrahim Sezer'in telefon dökümlerine, Rus ajanı ve kadın satıcısı olduğu iddia edilen Vika isimli kadın adı ile "Vika'ya uğrayacağım" ifadesinin eklendiği iddia edildi. Polis, ifadenin "sehven" tutanağa girdiğini belirtti. 

Habertürk'ün haberine göre, Hizbü-t Tahrir terör örgütü üyesi Mahmut Oğuz Kazancı'nın telefonunda kayıtlı isimlerin Ergenekon sanığı Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi'nin telefonuna "sehven" yüklenmesinin ardından, "şantaj ve askeri casusluk soruşturmasının bir numaralı şüphelisi Emekli Albay İbrahim Sezer'in telefon görüşmelerinin dökümlerine Rus ajanı ve kadın satıcısı olduğu öne sürülen Vika isimli bir kadının adının eklendiği iddia edildi. 

O KADINI TANIMIYORUM 

Teknik takibi yapan polis tarafından soruşturmayı yürüten savcı Fikret Seçen’e gönderilen, görüşme dökümlerinin yer aldığı iletişim tespit tutanağında tutuklu sanık Albay Sezer’in 14 Temmuz 2010’da Saffet Kaplan ile yaptığı telefon görüşmesinde Rus ajanı ve kadın satıcısı olduğu iddia edilen gözaltına alındıktan sonra sınır dışı edilen Vika isimli kadının adının geçtiği ve Sezer'in "Vika’ya uğrayacağım" dediği bilgisine yer verildi. 

Ancak Sezer itirazda bulunarak kadını tanımadığını bildirdi ve görüşmenin tekrar dinlenmesini istedi. 

O İFADE KAYITTA YOK 

Telefon görüşmesi savcı Seçen huzurunda yeniden dinlendi. Ancak Sezer’in Vika adıyla söz konusu cümleyi söylemediği ortaya çıktı. Bunun üzerine Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürü Nazmi Ardıç, savcılığa gönderdiği yazıda "Hata olup olmadığının araştırılmasını istenilen iletişim tespit tutanağının ise sehven yazılmış olduğu tespit edilmiş ve yeniden düzenlenmiştir" dedi. 

SUü DUYURUSU 

Albay Sezer'in avukatı Mahir Işıkay yapılan hatayla ilgili olarak suç duyurusunda bulunacaklarını söyledi. Emekli Askeri Hakim olan Işıkay, "Teknik raporların sonuçları geldiğinde, iddia edilen suçlamaların müvekkilimle hiçbir ilgisinin olmadığını da ortaya çıkacaktır." dedi. 

Askeri casusluk soruşturmasında Albay Sezer’in Gölcük’teki evinde yapılan aramada, porno görüntülerinin bulunduğu çok sayıda CD ve dijital döküman ele geçirildiği öne sürülmüş ve askeri öğrencilerin de arasında bulunduğu 280 kişinin ifadesi alınmıştı. 

Operasyonda fuhuş iddiasıyla yabancı uyruklar kadınlar da yakalandı. Bir kadın ise ajan iddiasıyla tutuklandı. 

Kadın satıcısı olduğu iddia edilen Vika isimli Rus kadın ise sınır dışı edildi. Albay sezer tutuklanmasının ardından emekliliğe ayrıldı.


28.01.2011 10:13:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*'Emniyet içinde örgüt' iddiası*

 

*CHP'li Atilla Kart: Devlet nüfuzunu organize bir şekilde kullanan bir örgüt var.*

CHP Konya Milletvekili Atilla Kart, ikinci ''Ergenekon'' davasında tutuklu yargılanan bir ''teğmen aleyhine delil üretildiği'' iddialarına ilişkin, ''Emniyet içinde örgütlenen, devlet nüfuzunu organize bir şekilde kullanan bir örgüt vardır'' dedi. 

Atilla Kart, düzenlediği basın toplantısında, 2008 yılında gözaltına alınan Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi'nin, polislere teslim edilen cep telefonuna, ''delil yükleme ve suç yaratma'' eylemi gerçekleştirilerek 139 görüşme yüklendiğini, bunun TİB sonuçlarından da anlaşıldığını öne sürdü. Kart, TİB sonuçlarına göre, üelebi'nin telefonuna sonradan kaydedilen 139 numarayla ilgili ortada hiçbir iletişim kaydının olmadığını söyledi. 

üelebi'den alınan delillerin güvenliğinden sorumlu olan emniyet mensuplarının şüpheli aleyhine delil ürettiklerini savunan Kart, ''şüpheliye iftirada bulunmuşlardır. üretilen bu deliller gerekçe gösterilerek, Teğmen üelebi 2 yılı aşkın süredir tutuklu yargılanmaktadır. Emniyet içinde örgütlenen, devlet nüfuzunu organize bir şekilde kullanan ve en önemlisi, hem bürokratik hem de siyaseten himaye edilen bir örgüt vardır'' diye konuştu. 

Eylemleri organize bir şekilde gerçekleştirdikleri belli olan polislerin işlediği bu suçun meslekten ihracı gerektirdiğini ifade eden Kart, ''İstanbul Valisi ve Emniyet Müdürünü uyarıyoruz. Görevinizi kanunlara uygun şekilde yapın. Kanunsuz emre uymak, sizi sorumluluktan kurtarmaz'' dedi. 

Buna benzer başka olayların da yaşandığını öne süren Kart, ''hiçbir şeyin gizli kalmayacağını, gerçeklerin ortaya çıkacağını'' söyledi. 


28.01.2011 12:46:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*İşTE KOMPLONUN FOTOğRAFLARI*



27 Ocak 2011, Perşembe *22:21:58* 

*ASKERHABER Teğmen üelebi'ye polis tarafından kurulan tezgahın fotoğraflarını yayınlıyor.*

İstanbul Emniyeti, Ergenekon sanığı Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi’nin gözaltında bulunduğu sırada el konulan cep telefonuna, bir Hizb-ut Tahrir üyesinin rehberini eklediklerini itiraf etti. Mahkemenin isteği üzerine hazırlanan tutanakta, “Rehber yanlışlıkla üelebi’nin telefonuna eklenmiş” ifadesi yer aldı.

İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay konuyu iki polisin üzerine yıkmaya çalışıp Emniyet'teki F Tipi yapılanmanın ortaya çıkmasını engellemeye çalışırken , ASKERHABER Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi'ye kurulan ahlaksız tezgahın fotoğraflarını yayınlıyor.

Fotoğraflarda bekar olan Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi'nin telefonuna, "Eşim, bacanak ve kaynana ev" gibi telefon numaralarının yüklendiği net olarak görülüyor.

(SüZDE) Ergenekon davasının 20 Eylül 2010’daki duruşmasında önemli bir iddia gündeme gelmişti. 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üyesi Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu, Kara Pilot Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi’ye “Telefonunda eşin ve kaynanan diye kayıtlı kişiler var. Ancak sen bekarsın. Bu numaralar da Hizb-ut Tahrir üyesi Mahmut Oğuz Kazancı’nın telefon rehberi ile aynı. Kazancı ile ilişkin nedir?” diye sordu. Bekar olduğunu, Kazancı ve bu numaralarla bir ilişkisinin olmadığını kaydeden üelebi’nin net ifadesinin ardından mahkeme heyeti, cep telefonunun sinyal kayıtlarının TİB’den alınması ve telefonun da bilirkişi tarafından incelenmesini kararlaştırdı.

‘YANLIşLIKLA YüKLEDİK’

Tüm bu gelişmeler üzerine dün yeni bir belge ortaya çıktı. Eylül ayındaki duruşmadan sonra İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’nün Organize şube Müdürlüğü, 21 Aralık 2010 tarihinde İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na gönderdiği tespit tutanağında şu çarpıcı değerlendirme yer aldı: “üalışmalar sonucunda Mahmut Oğuz Kazancı’nın telefonuna ait rehber bilgilerinin sehven Mehmet Ali üelebi’nin telefonuna ait rehber dökümlerinin içerisine eklenmiş olabileceği değerlendirilmiştir.”

‘RESMEN İTİRAF ETTİLER’

üelebi’nin avukatı Celal ülgen, emniyetin dolaylı da olsa resmen ekleme yaptığını itiraf ettiğini söyledi. ülgen, eklemenin ya telefondan telefona ya da bir cihazdan üelebi’nin telefonuna yapılmış olabileceğini belirterek, polisin açık açık böyle bir itirafta bulunamadığını, bu yüzden de dolaylı olarak bu şekilde suçu kabullendiğini söyledi.

MEHMET ALİ üELEBİ NEDEN SUüLANIYOR?

İkinci (SüZDE) Ergenekon davası sanıklarından Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi, Ergenekon örgütünün ara yöneticisi olmaktan müebbet hapis istemiyle yargılanıyor. Halen Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi’nde tutuklu olan üelebi, “Silahlı Terör ürgütü Yönetme, Hukuka Aykırı Olarak Kişisel Verileri Kaydetmek”la suçlanıyor.

MüEBBET HAPİS İSTEMİ

İkinci (SüZDE) Ergenekon İddianamesinde, Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi’nin, Ergenekon terör örgütünün talimatı ile Hizbut Tahrir örgütüne sızdığı ve bu kapsamda çalışmalar gerçekleştirdiği iddia ediliyor. Bunun Ergenekon’un naylon terör örgütleri kurma, mevcut terör örgütlerine sızma, kontrol altında tutma ve amacı doğrultusunda kullanma faaliyetlerine girdiği de belirtiliyor. üelebi müebbet hapisle yargılanıyor.



_İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü'nde adil emanette iken yasadışı terör örgütü Hizbut Tahrir üyesi Mahmut Oğuz Kazancı'nın telefon rehberini yüklediklerini ispatlayan fotoğrafları ASKERHABER yayınlıyor. Buna göre Teğmen üelebi'nin telefonu normal tarihi gösterirken polisler tarafından başka sim kartı ile açıldığı için fabrika ayarlarına dönüyor ve tarih 01.01.2005'i gösteriyor._

__

_İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü'nde adil emanette iken yasadışı terör örgütü Hizbut Tahrir üyesi Mahmut Oğuz Kazancı'nın telefon rehberini yüklediklerini ispatlayan fotoğrafları ASKERHABER yayınlıyor. Buna göre Teğmen üelebi'nin telefonu normal tarihi gösterirken polisler tarafından başka sim kartı ile açıldığı için fabrika ayarlarına dönüyor ve saat 09:00'ı gösteriyor._

__

_İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü'nde adil emanette iken yasadışı terör örgütü Hizbut Tahrir üyesi Mahmut Oğuz Kazancı'nın telefon rehberini yüklediklerini ispatlayan fotoğrafları ASKERHABER yayınlıyor. Buna göre Teğmen üelebi, Milli Gazete'nin matbaasında çalışan Yasin adlı birisi ile de görüşüyormuş._

__

_İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü'nde adil emanette iken yasadışı terör örgütü Hizbut Tahrir üyesi Mahmut Oğuz Kazancı'nın telefon rehberini yüklediklerini ispatlayan fotoğrafları ASKERHABER yayınlıyor. Buna göre Teğmen üelebi, Milli Gazete'nin matbaasında çalışan Erkan adlı birisi ile de görüşüyormuş. (!)_

__

_İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü'nde adil emanette iken yasadışı terör örgütü Hizbut Tahrir üyesi Mahmut Oğuz Kazancı'nın telefon rehberini yüklediklerini ispatlayan fotoğrafları ASKERHABER yayınlıyor. Buna göre evli olmayan Teğmen üelebi, telefonun kaynanasının da (!) telefon numarasını yüklemiş._

__ 

_İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü'nde adil emanette iken yasadışı terör örgütü Hizbut Tahrir üyesi Mahmut Oğuz Kazancı'nın telefon rehberini yüklediklerini ispatlayan fotoğrafları ASKERHABER yayınlıyor. Buna göre evli olmayan Teğmen üelebi'nin eşi de var._

__

_Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi'nin telefonu İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü'nde adil emanette iken yasadışı terör örgütü Hizbut Tahrir üyesi Mahmut Oğuz Kazancı'nın telefon rehberini yüklediklerini ispatlayan fotoğrafları ASKERHABER yayınlıyor. Buna göre evli olmayan Teğmen üelebi'nin bacanağı var._






ASKERHABER / HABER MERKEZİ

----------


## bozok

*MİT'ten gelen teyitsiz duyum* 

**

**
28.01.2011 *- 16:13*

*Danıştay saldırısıyla ilgili olarak MİT'ten gelen Yazıda örgütten bahsedildiğini bildiren üzese, ''söz konusu örgüte emir verenin Bulgaristan'da yaşayan emekli bir albay olduğunun, Alparslan Arslan'ın, Bulgaristan'daki bu albayı ziyaretinin ardından Danıştay saldırısını gerçekleştirdiğinin'' ifade edildiğini söyledi.*

*Yazıda, ''MİT Mete'' lakaplı şahsın, bu davanın tutuksuz sanıkları arasında yer alan Mete Yalazangil olabileceğinin değerlendirildiğini belirten üzese, Muzaffer Tekin ile Semih Tufan Gülaltay'ı bu kişinin tanıştırdığının, ''MİT Mete'' lakaplı kişinin Türkiye ile Bulgaristan arasındaki bağlantıyı sağladığının anlatıldığını bildirdi.*

*Davanın tutuklu sanığı emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, Agos Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Hrant Dink'in öldürülmesiyle ilişkilendirildiğini belirterek, ''Hrant Dink'i hiç tanımam. Tehdit de etmedim ama sevmiyordum. Başına geleni kesinlikle kabul etmiyorum'' dedi.* 

*Birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasında 3 yıldır tutuklu olarak yargılanan sanık Erkut Ersoy'un tahliyesine karar verildi.* 

*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada konuşan Perinçek, Ankara 24. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesinin İP Genel Merkezinde yapılan aramanın kanunsuz olduğunu karara bağladığını ifade ederek, İP'te yapılan aramada bulunun 1078 adet diski ve kasetleri kabul ettiklerini kaydetti. 

*Partisine ait 16 bin telefon dinlemesini de kabul ettiklerini belirten Perinçek, dava dosyasına dışarıdan atıldığını iddia ettiği ve tutanakta yer almayan 4 CD olduğunu, bunların savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel'in talimatıyla torbaya atıldığını ileri sürdü.* 

Perinçek, Pekgüzel'in bunları ''Sehven iddianameye konulduğunu'' söylediğini ifade ederek, ''Dava dosyasına, torbaya delil imal edip atmak suç değil mi? Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel hakkında dosyaya, imal edilmiş yoğun disk atılması nedeniyle soruşturma açılmasını talep ediyorum'' diye konuştu. 

*Silivri Cezaevinde hırsızlık, sahtekarlık, dolandırıcılık suçlarından yatan bir kişinin sanıklar aleyhine ifade verdiğini anlatan Perinçek, çöplükten tanık toplandığını savundu.* 

*YILDIRIM, SALONDAN DIşARI üIKARTILDI*
*Perinçek'in kendi tanıklarının Atatürk ve Nazım Hikmetler, savcılığın tanıklarının ise ''yeğenine fuhuş yaptıranlar'' olduğunu ifade etmesi üzerine tepki gösteren tutuklu sanık Osman Yıldırım, küfür ederek bağırdı.* 

''Sakin ol yoksa dışarı çıkarırım'' diye uyarıda bulunan Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzese, devam etmesi üzerine Yıldırım'ı salondan dışarı çıkarttı. 

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın 19 Aralık 2010 tarihinde Bitlis'te yaptığı konuşmanın bir bölümünü dinleten Perinçek, Erdoğan nedeniyle tutuklu olduklarını savundu. Perinçek'in bu sözleri üzerine Hasan Hüseyin üzese, *''Bu tür sözleri kabul etmiyoruz. Dosyadaki deliller belli, suçlar belli''* dedi. 

Başbakan Erdoğan'ın Bitlis konuşmasının kayıtlı olduğu CD'yi mahkeme heyetine sunan Perinçek, seçim sürecine ilişkin şunları söyledi: *''Türkiye bir seçime gidiyor. 3 yıla yakındır hapisteyim. Türkiye'de son 40 yılda 11 seçim yapılmış. 8'inde hapisteydim, 3'üne katılabilmişim. Bu mu demokrasi? Ben İşçi Partisinin genel başkanıyım. Türkiye seçime gidiyor ve ben 3 yıldır cezaevindeyim.*'' 

Perçinçek'in *''Mahkeme başkanı bile 'Bu dava bu gidişle 30 yılda bitmez' diyor''* sözleri üzerine heyete başkanlık yapan üzese ve hakim Hüsnü üalmuk, Köksal şengün'ün böyle bir beyanda bulunmadığını söyledi. 

Perinçek, Başkan şengün'ün bu sözlerinin bir gazetede yayımlandığını ifade ederken üzese, *''Biz elimizden geleni yapıyoruz. Yargılamayı hızlı bir şekilde yapıyoruz. Kimseye de alet olmayız''* diye konuştu. 

*MUZAFFER TEKİN*
Tutuklu sanık Muzaffer Tekin de Danıştay saldırısından 4 yıl sonra ''Aydın-1'' adlı gizli tanığın ortaya çıktığını ifade ederek, 30 Ekim 2009 tarihinde ifade vermek için savcı Zekeriya üz'e başvuran bu gizli tanığın bir sayfalık ifade tutanağının olduğunu söyledi. 

Savcı üz'ün bu ifadeyi mahkemeye, üzerinde ''Danıştay olayıyla ilgili'' olduğuna dair not düşerek kapalı zarf içerisinde gönderdiğini dile getiren Tekin, bu ifadede gizli tanığın adresi deşifre edildiği için mahkeme tarafından iade edildiğini kaydetti. Tekin, savcılığın bunu düzeltmesinin ardından ifadenin adli emanete alındığını dile getirdi. 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde görülen Cumhuriyet gazetesine molotofkokteyli atılmasına ilişkin davanın *''Ergenekon'' davasıyla birleştirildiğini anımsatan Tekin, ''Bu gidişle taş atan çocuklar, yumurta atan öğrenciler de birleştirilirse şaşırmam''* dedi. 

Konuşmasında ''gizli tanık 9'' ile sanıklardan Osman Yıldırım'ın beyanlarına değinen Tekin, savcılığın Osman Yıldırım'ın arkadaşı olan Nusret Aras'ın Ankara'da emniyet tarafından alınan ifadesinin ise sorgulamadığını anlattı. Tekin'in konuşmasının ardından bazı izleyicilerin alkışlaması üzerine Başkan üzese, alkışlayanları salondan dışarı çıkarttı. 

*Duruşma, sanıkların taleplerinin alınmasıyla devam ediyor. Bu arada duruşmayı, Sümerelog Muazzez İlmiye üığ, ilk Avrupa Güzeli Günseli Başar ile Ataol Behramoğlu'nun da aralarında bulunduğu bazı yazarlar ve çok sayıda İP'li de izledi.* 

*"HRANT DİNK'İ TANIMAM, TEHDİT DE TEMEDİM"* 
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada konuşan Küçük, iddianamede JİTEM isimli bir oluşumla ilişkilendirildiğini belirterek, kendisinin Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı bünyesinde İstihbarat Gruplar Komutanlığı yaptığını, görev alanının tüm Türkiye, görevinin de istihbarat elde etmek olduğunu anlattı. 

Küçük, Jandarma İstihbarat Gruplar Komutanı olarak çalıştığını, operasyonel faaliyetlerin görev alanlarına girmediğini ifade ederek, *''Mutki'deki gibi 15 cesedi çöplüğe gömün demedim, diyemezdim''* dedi. 

Aldığı, dinlediği, edindiği istihbaratı, ihtiyacı olan MİT, emniyet ve jandarma birimlerine ilettiğini dile getiren Küçük, bu bölümün yasayla kurulduğunu söyledi. Bütün uğraşılardan sonra bir suç bulunamaması üzerine bu kez de Hrant Dink cinayeti ile suçlanmaya başlandığını belirten Küçük, *''Hrant Dink'i hiç tanımam. Görüşmedim. Hiç tehdit etmedim ama sevmiyordum. Ancak başına geleni de kesinlikle kabul etmiyorum. Cezası varsa mahkemede yargılanır, cezasını çeker. Kafasına kurşun sıkılması onun cezası değil''* diye konuştu. 

Dink'in, şişli Adliyesinde yargılandığı davaya müdahil olduğunu dile getiren Küçük, her Türk vatandaşı gibi müdahil olma hakkını kullandığını, duruşma salonuna hiç girmediğini, müdahillik dilekçesini koridorda imzaladığını kaydetti. 

Dink'in kendi ekibi tarafından öldürüldüğünün iddia edildiğini belirten Küçük, Dink cinayetinin örtbas edildiğini ve asıl araştırılması gereken konuların araştırılmadığını savundu. 

*ALİ üZ İLE üEKİLEN FOTOğRAF* 
Küçük, kendisi ile dönemin Trabzon Jandarma Komutanı Kıdemli Albay Ali üz'e ile birlikte fotoğrafının olduğunun yazıldığını, Dink'in öldürülmesi için üz'e talimat verdiğinin öne sürüldüğünü ifade etti. 

Bilecik'e atandığında *''hayırlı olsun''* demek için üz'ün ziyaretine gittiğini, fotoğrafın da bu ziyarette çekildiğini belirten Küçük, bunun memleketine her gelen mülki amir ve askeri yetkililere yaptığı rutin ziyaretlerden olduğunu söyledi. 

Küçük, Dink davasının tutuklu sanıklarının kendi güvenlik şirketinin Trabzon şubesinde atış eğitimi alındığının ifade edildiğini, yapılan incelemede ise bunun gerçek dışı olduğunun belirlendiğini anlattı. 

Küçük, kendisiyle ilgili ortaya atılan bütün iddiaların çürütüldüğünü iddia etti. 

Tutuklu sanıklardan Oktay Yıldırım da Danıştay saldırısı ile ilgili dinlenilen tanıkları anımsatarak, *''Dinlemediğimiz bir tek Danıştay çatısındaki kargalar kaldı. Deliyi, ruh hastasını, herkesi dinlediniz. Karga deyip de geçmeyin. 150 yıl yaşarlar ve hiçbir şeyi de unutmazlar''* şeklinde konuştu. 

*ERENEROL'UN AVUKATINDAN DİLEKüE* 
Bu arada, tutuklu sanıklardan Sevgi Erenerol'un avukatı Vural Ergül tarafından mahkemeye verilen dilekçede, sanıklardan Alparslan Arslan'ın yakalandığı gün el konulan sim kartı ve cep telefonu üzerinde yapılan inceleme sonrasında hazırlanan bilirkişi raporuna değinildi. 

*Bu telefondan çıktığı iddia edilen sim kartı üzerinde yapılan inceleme sonucunda 5 binin üzerinde mail adresi ve internet sitelerinin adreslerinin çıktığının iddia edildiğini belirtilen dilekçede, bunların bir çoğunun Arslan'ın yakalandığı tarihten çok sonra oluşturulmuş, kullanıma açılmış elektronik posta adresleri olduğunu kaydedildi.* 

Dilekçede, Arslan'ın cep telefonuna hangi tarihte, nerede ve kimler tarafından, aralarında *''Ergenekon''* davalarının sanıklarınınkinin de yer aldığı 5 bini aşkın sayıda elektronik posta adresinin eklenerek yüklendiğine ilişkin teknik bilirkişi incelemesi yaptırılması istendi.

*MİT'TEN GELEN TEYİD EDİLEMEYEN İSTİHBARAT YAZISI*
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, sanık ve avukatların taleplerinin alınmasının ardından, mahkeme heyetine başkanlık yapan üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese, dosyaya gelen evrakı okudu. 

üzese, MİT Müsteşarlığından gelen yazıda, MİT'in istihbarat ürettiği, teyit edilemeyen bilgilerin istihbarat olarak değerlendirilmediği ve çeşitli makamlara sunulmadığının kaydedildiğini belirtti. 

üye hakim üzese, ancak yazıda, istihbarat olarak değerlendirilmeyen bazı ham bilgilerin de tehlike ve önem arz etmesi durumunda gerekli kurumlara iletildiğinin yer aldığını kaydetti. 

Yazıda örgütten bahsedildiğini bildiren üzese, *''söz konusu örgüte emir verenin Bulgaristan'da yaşayan emekli bir albay olduğunun, Alparslan Arslan'ın, Bulgaristan'daki bu albayı ziyaretinin ardından Danıştay saldırısını gerçekleştirdiğinin''* ifade edildiğini söyledi. 

Yazıda, *''MİT Mete''* lakaplı şahsın, bu davanın tutuksuz sanıkları arasında yer alan *Mete Yalazangil olabileceğinin değerlendirildiğini* belirten üzese, Muzaffer Tekin ile Semih Tufan Gülaltay'ı bu kişinin tanıştırdığının, *''MİT Mete''* lakaplı kişinin Türkiye ile Bulgaristan arasındaki bağlantıyı sağladığının anlatıldığını bildirdi. 

üzese ayrıca, İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde Cumhuriyet Gazetesine molotofkokteyli atılmasına ilişkin görülen davanın birleştirme kararıyla mahkemelerine gönderildiğini, yine İstanbul 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde Fener Rum Patriği Bartholomeos'a yönelik suikast hazırlığı yaptığı iddiasıyla yargılanan İsmet Reçber'in dosyasının, birleştirilmesi konusunda görüş alınması amacıyla mahkemelerine gönderildiğini kaydetti.

*ERKUT ERSOY TAHLİYE EDİLDİ*
Tutuklu sanıklardan Sevgi Erenerol'un avukatının talebi üzerine, Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcıvekilliğine yazı yazılmasını kararlaştıran mahkeme heyeti, gizli tanık *''Aydın-1''* ve Prof. Dr. Mehmet Sait Doğan'ın dosya kapsamında beyanda bulunan kişiler olup olmadığının bildirilmesini ve varsa alınan beyanlarının bir örneğinin dosyaya gönderilmesini istedi. 

Alparslan Arslan'ın cep telefonunda bulunan e-mail adreslerinin hangi tarihlerde yüklendiği hususunun daha önce bu konuyla ilgili rapor veren bilirkişilerden sorulmasını, bununla ilgili ek inceleme yapılmasını kararlaştıran mahkeme heyeti, dosya kapsamında dava konusu yapılan ve Adli Tıp incelemesinden geçmeyen tabanca ve tüfeklerle ilgili olarak, İstanbul Adli Tıp Kurumu Başkanlığı tarafından inceleme yapılmasına karar verdi. 

Dosya kapsamında bulunan telefon ve sim kart rehberlerinin mahkeme kalemi tarafından yerleri tespit edilerek seçilmesini kararlaştıran mahkeme heyeti, bu telefon numaraları ve bunları kullanan kişilerin ayrı ayrı exel ortamında hazırlanarak bu konuda inceleme yapılmasına hükmetti. 

Mağdurlar Danıştay Başkanı *Mustafa Birden ile Ayla Gönenç, Ayfer üzdemir ve Ahmet üobanoğlu*'nun duruşma gününü bildirir açıklamalı davetiyeyle çağrılmalarına karar veren mahkeme heyeti, *Abdülkadir Erdil, Erol şahin, Ecevit Kılıç, Esra Feride Gökçimen ve Muzaffer Gökçimen'in* tanık olarak dinlenilmeleri için ilgili mercilere yazı yazılmasını kararlaştırdı. 

Mahkeme heyeti, duruşmada dinlenen tanıklar Aysel Sağlam, Osman Mutlu ve Fikri Cora için birer günlük tanıklık ücreti verilmesine hükmederek, Osman Mutlu ile ilgili olduğu değerlendirilen 4 ayrı cep telefonu numarasının abone kayıt bilgilerinin exel formatında düzenlenip, 2000 yılı ile iddianamenin hazırlandığı tarih arasındaki dönemle ilgili HTS raporlarının alınmasına karar verdi. 

Avukat Vural Ergül'ün bugünkü oturumda ibraz ettiği ihbar tutanaklarında geçen telefon ihbarlarının araştırılması açısından ihbarlardaki tarih ve saatte görüşme yapılıp yapılmadığının Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığından istenmesine karar veren mahkeme heyeti, İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından gönderilen Cumhuriyet Gazetesine molotofkokteyli atılmasına ilişkin davanın birleştirme kararıyla ilgili olarak, dosya üzerinde inceleme yapılmasına hükmetti. 

Mahkeme heyeti, İstanbul 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından gönderilen İsmet Reçber'in yargılandığı dava dosyasıyla ilgili birleştirme talebine ilişkin muvafakat konusunda da dosyanın incelemeye alınmasını kararlaştırdı. 

*ALPARSLAN ARSLAN'IN KOğUşU DEğİşTİRİLDİ*
Oktay Yıldırım'ın avukatları tarafından verilen sanığın tedavisiyle ilgili dilekçe ile Alparslan Arslan'ın verdiği koğuş değiştirmeyle ilgili dilekçenin cezaevi idaresine gönderilmesine hükmeden mahkeme heyeti, suç vasfının değişme ihtimalini, dosya kapsamını ve mevcut delil durumunu dikkate alarak, tutuklu sanıklardan *Erkut Ersoy'un tahliyesine* karar verdi. 

Bu sanık hakkında yurt dışına çıkış yasağı konulmasını kararlaştıran mahkeme heyeti, diğer 21 sanığın tutukluluk hallerinin devamına hükmetti. 

Duruşma, 7 Mart 2011'e ertelendi. (AA)

*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*MİT'ten mahkemeye 'Erdoğan'a suikast' yazısı!*



*MİT Müsteşarlığı’ndan, Birinci Ergenekon davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne gönderilen yazının Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’a ilişkin suikast iddialarını içerdiği öğrenildi.* 

*DHA* 

MİT’in teyid edilemeyen ham bilgileri içeren notunda, birinci Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanığı emekli Yüzbaşı Zekeriya üztürk tarafından İstanbul üsküdar Kısıklı Caddesinde Başbakan’ın akrabalarının oturduğu caddede sarı renkli bir apartmanın bodrum katının Erdoğan’a muhtemel bir eylem planlanmasına yönelik olarak kiralandığı ve yarım bodrum şeklindeki caddeye bakan kısmından iki tuğlanın çıkarıldığı’ belirtildi.

Suikast iddialarını içeren bilgi notlarının bulunduğu yazının giriş bölümünde ise, MİT Müsteşarlığı’nın İstihbarat üreten bir kuruluş olduğu, istihbaratın ise intikal eden birçok bilgi, belge, haber ve duyumun belli bir sistem içinde işlenmesinden sonra oluşturulduğu" belirtildi. Birçok istihbaratın çeşitli kaynaklardan intikal eden birçok haber ve duyum, istihbarata dönüştürülemediği takdirde ilgili devlet organlarına sunulamadığının anlatıldığı yazıda, "Bunun tek istisnası, ikaz istihbaratı niteliği taşıyanlardır. Bu tür haber ve duyumlar, içerdiği tehlikenin büyüklüğü ve aciliyeti nedeniyle teyidi beklenilmeksizin haber veya duyum halinde ilgili makamlara 'Not’ olarak sunulmaktadır" denildi.

MİT Müsteşarlığı, Başbakan Erdoğan’a yönelik suikast iddialarını içeren ham bilgilerin ise önemli iddiaları içermesi nedeniyle teyidi beklenilmeksizin Başbakanlık ve İçişleri Bakanlığı’na sunulduğu ifade edildi. MİT Müsteşarlığı’nın Bakbakan Erdoğan’a yönelik suikast iddialarına dair kendilerine gelen ancak bu aşamada teyid yada tekzip edilmeyen duyum ve ihbarlara ilişkin bilgiler içeren notu ise şöyle:

*BAşBAKAN’A SUİKAST İDDİALARI*

"Temmuz 2007’de teşkilata intikal eden bir haberden İstanbul üsküdar Kısıklı Caddesinde Başbakan’ın akrabalarının oturduğu caddede sarı renkli bir apartmanın bodrum katının emekli Yüzbaşı Zekeriya üztürk tarafından Erdoğan’a muhtemel bir eylem planlanmasına yönelik olarak kiralandığı, yarım bodrum şeklindeki caddeye bakan kısmından iki tuğlanın çıkarıldığı, Danıştay saldırısı akabinde gözaltına alınan serbest bırakılan şahıslardan Zeki Yurdakul üağman’ın üztürk ile birlikte hareket ettiği, İstanbul Maslak’ta işyeri bulunan 40-45 yaşlarındaki bir işadamının söz konusu şahıslara mali açıdan destek verdiğini bahse konu gruba emir veren kişinin halen Bulgaristan’da yaşayan Türk asıllı emekli bir albay olduğu, bu grubun mensuplarının Türkiye’ye gelen yabancı uyruklu şahısların adlarına kayıtlı telefonları kullandıkları, Danıştay saldırısının faili Alparslan Arslan’ın Bulgaristan’a bu albayı ziyaretinin akabinde mensur eylemi gerçekleştirdiği, gurubun Bulgaristan ile bağlantısını MİT Mete llakaplı bir şahsın sağladığı, anılanın Türk ve Azeri pasaportu kullandığı, Azeri pasaportu ile Türkiye’ye giriş çıkışlarında soyadının da ufak bir değişiklik yaptığı, söz konusu şahısların yurt dışından 100 milyon dolar para gelmesinin bekledikleri, hali hazırda intikal eden paralarla üağman’ın borçlarını ödediği, grubun hedefinin, TSK’yı harekete geçirerek yönetime el koymasını sağlayacak bir eylemi gerçekleştirmek olduğu, Grubun hedefinin Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni harekete geçirerek yönetime el koymasını sağlayacak bir eylemi gerçekleştirmek olduğu, Grubun, "Kırmızı Kitap"ı yazan "General İbrahim" isimli üeçen şahıs vasıtasıyla üeçenistan’dan getirdikleri iki kişiyi İstanbul ümraniye üakmak Camii’nin altında misafirhanede barındırdıkları, eylemi bu kişilere yaptırılabileceği hususları öğrenilmiştir. üte yandan, teşkilatımıza intikal eden bir e postada "27-07-2007 tarihinde sayın Başbakan’a bir suikast yapılacağına" dair ifadeler yer almaktadır.

Bilgi notunda ayrıca, MİT Mete lakaplı şahsın ümraniye soruşturması kapsamında ismi gündeme gelen Mete Yalazangil olabileceğinin değerlendirildiği Mete Yalanzangil’in, emekli Yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin ile Semih Tufan Gülaltay’ı tanıştıran kişi olduğunun bilindiği’ belirtildi. 


31.01.2011 11:10 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Halk, komutanları çıktıkları yere geri sokar'*



*Ergenekon'da ilginç diyaloglar...*

ERGENEKON soruşturması kapsamında avukat Yusuf Erikel’in de aralarında bulunduğu 8 kişi hakkında 7.5 yıl ile ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası istemleriyle açılan davanın ilk duruşması görülmeye başlandı. Silivri Cezaevi içerisinde kurulan duruşma salonunda, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce görülen davanın ilk duruşmasına tutuklu sanık Yusuf Erikel ile tutuksuz sanıklar Hayri Bildik, Aydoğan Aksüngü, Maruf şinik, Recep Taylan, Hakan Arıkan, Hakan Akdoğan ve Adem Uzun katıldı.

Duruşmada 147 sayfalık iddianamenin okunmasının ardından tutuklu sanık Yusuf Erikel’in savunmasının alınmasına geçildi. Mahkeme Heyeti, sanık Hakan Arıkan’ın hakkındaki tutuklama kararını kaldırdı. Duruşma yarın saat 09.00’a ertelendi.

*MUSTAFA KEMAL VE ASKERLERİNİ ANARAK BAşLADI*

Tutuklu bulunduğu 10 ay süre zarfında kulağından ve burnundan ameliyat olduğunu ancak sağlık sorunlarında buna rağmen bir iyileşme olmadığını söyleyen tutuklu sanık Erikel, oturarak savunma yapmak istediğini belirtti. Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün’ün bu talebini kabul ettiği Erikel, Mustafa Kemal ve askerlerini anarak savunmasına başladı.

*"üüPTEN EKMEK ALMAK ZORUNDA KALDIM"*

Gözaltına alınma ve savcılıktaki sorgu sürecini anlatan Erikel, emniyetteki gözaltındayken polislerin kendisine kötü muamele ettiğini öne sürerek, "Hastayım dedim ilaç vermediler. İlacımı içmeden bir parça ekmek yemek istedim. ‘Ekmek çöpte’ dediler. üöpten ekmek almak zorunda kaldım. Onu yedikten sonra ilacımı içtim. Namazımı yatağın üstünde kılmak zorunda kaldım. Heryer boşken tuvaletin karşısındaki nezarethanede tutuldum" diye konuştu.

*"SAVCI üZ üNCE üAY VERİYORUZ SONRA TUTUKLUYORUZ AYIP OLUYOR’ DEDİ" İDDİASI*

Savcılık aşamasında ise Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten Savcı Zekeriya üz’e ifade verdiğini anlatan Erikel, ilginç iddialarda bulundu. Hasta olduğu halde savcı üz’ün kendisine geçmiş olsun dileğinde bulunmadığını anlatan Erikel, "üay içmek istediğini söylediğinde ise Savı üz’ün kendisine, "ünce çay veriyoruz sonra tutukluyoruz, ayıp oluyor" dediğini öne sürdü.

*"SAVI üZ ARKANDAKİ KOMUTANLAR YİNE YüRüTSüN TANKLARI’ DEDİ" İDDİASI*

Kendisine sorulan soruları Savcı üz’ün hazırlamadığı iddiasında bulunan Erikel, Savcı üz’ün telefonla konuştuğu sırada, ’Doğru dürüst soru gönderin’ diye konuştuğunu da öne sürdü. Savcı üz’ün ayrıca kendisine "Sen darbenin başbakanıymışsın. Arkandaki komutanlar yine yürütsün tankları. Halk karşısına traktörlerle, iş makineleriyle çıkar tekrar çıktıkları yere sokar onları" dediğini iddia etti.

*SAVCI SANIK HAKAN ARIKAN’IN TUTUKLANMASINI TALEP ETTİ*

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki duruşmada, Yusuf Erikel’in savunmasına ara veren Mehkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan sanıklardan Hakan Arıkan’ı sanık kürsüsüne çağırdı. şengün, İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından 2 Nisan 2010 tarihinde "Silahlı terör örgütüne üye olmak" suçundan hakkında çıkarılan yakalama kararını Arıkan’a okudu. şengün, hakkındaki yakalama kararından haberi olup olmadığını sorduğu Arıkan, "Haberim vardı. Bir kaç avukat arkadaşla konuştum. İtiraz ettik. Son itirazımıza yanıt gelmedi." dedi. Konuya ilişkin görüşü sorulan savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel de, kuvvetli suç şüphesi bulunan delillerin olması, kaçma şüphesi dikkate alınarak Hakan Arıkan’ın tutuklanması yönünde karar verilmesini talep etti.

*MAHKEME TUTUKLAMA KARARINI KALDIRDI*

Duruşmaya karar için ara veren Başkan şengün aranın ardından açıkladığı kararında, sanık Hakan Arıkan hakkındaki tutuklama kararını delil durumu ve suç vasfının değişme ihtimalini göz önüne alarak kaldırıldığını bildirdi. Mahkeme Arıkan hakkında yutdışına çıkış yasağı koyarken, duruşmalara da katılma zorunluğu getirdi. Duruşma yarın saat 09.00’a ertelendi.


31.01.2011 19:09 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Erikel Ergenekon'dan hakim karşısında* 



*Kayseri dosyasındaki avukat Ergenekon’dan hakim karşısında...* 

Adı CHP’nin Kayseri Belediyesi’nde rüşvet iddialarıyla gündeme gelen Yusuf Erikel’in de sanık olduğu yeni Ergenekon davasının ilk duruşması dün yapıldı. 

Silivri Cezaevi içerisinde kurulan duruşma salonunda, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce görülen davaya tutuklu sanık Yusuf Erikel ile tutuksuz sanıklar Hayri Bildik, Aydoğan Aksüngü, Maruf şinik, Recep Taylan, Hakan Arıkan, Hakan Akdoğan ve Adem Uzun katıldı.

Duruşmada kimlik tespitinin ardından iddianame okundu. İddianamede cebir ve şiddet kullanarak Türkiye Cumhuriyeti hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs etmekle suçlanan sanıklar hakkında 7.5 yıl ile müebbet arasında değişen hapis cezaları isteniyor. 

*‘Polis bana kötü davrandı’*

Hakkında ağırlaştırılmış müebbet cezası istenen Yusuf Erikel, şiirle başladığı savunmasında “10 ay sonra sağlık ve afiyet içinde bizi buraya getirdi. Allah’a hamd olsun” diye başladı. Erikel, tutuklanma sürecini anlatarak, ikinci “Ergenekon” davasında avukat olarak katıldığı bir cuma günü geç saatlerde bir meslektaşının dosyayı incelerken “Sen sanık mısın? Hakkında dinleme kararı almışlar” dediğini anlatarak, kendisinin dava kapsamında Neriman Aydın’ın da aralarında bulunduğu 13 kişinin avukatlığını yaptığını söyledi.

Ertesi günün sabahı erken saatlerde gözaltına alındığını ifade eden Erikel, polisin nezarethanede kendisine kötü davrandığını da iddia etti. 

Yusuf Erikel’in ağabeyi ve avukatı Yakup Erikel ise basın mensuplarının sorularını duruşmaya verilen arada yanıtladı.

Erikel, “Herkese dava açılabilir, ancak benim üzerinde durduğum konu tutuklu yargılama. Tutuklamaya gerekçe olabilecek delil yok. Bütün deliller Kayseri-Ali Hamurcu delilleri gibiyse hiçbir delilin dayanağı yoktur. Tahliyesini bekliyorum” dedi.

Yakup Erikel, “Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç ile yakınlığına ilişkin” soruları ise şöyle yanıtladı: “Ben Bülent Arınç ile 1986’dan beri tanışıyorum. Avukatlık hukukunun ötesinde bir hukukumuz var, ailece görüşüyoruz.

Zaman zaman davalarına baktım, halen de bakmaktayım. Kardeşim olarak Yusuf’un da davalarına bakıyorum. Kardeşim Yusuf Erikel, Bülent Arınç’ı tanımaz.”

Erikel’in adı CHP lideri Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun Kayseri’deki yolsuzluk iddialarında geçmiş, avukat Erikel’in, Hacı Ali Hamurcu adına rüşvet paralarını tahsil ettiği iddia edilmişti. Erikel’in, Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’ın avukatı olduğunun öne sürülmesi üzerine Arınç, Erikel’i tanımadığını, kardeşi Yakup Erikel’in ise avukatı ve arkadaşı olduğunu açıklamıştı.

31.01.2011 20:25 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*BALYOZ BELGELERİ ARASINDAN BAKIN BU SEFER NE üIKTI*

 


31.01.2011 *06:20*

Balyoz Davası, geçtiğimiz ay Gölcük’te gerçekleşen aramalar ve Silivri’de başlayan duruşmalar ile kamuoyu gündemine yeniden geldi. Davaya ilişkin belgeler tartışılmaya devam ederken, soruşturmaya konu olan *CD’lerdeki delillerin, sözkonusu planların görüşüldüğü seminerden sonra üretildiğini gösteren ipuçları dava süresince çok tartışıldı.*
*
*Size bu kapsamda ilk kez okuyacağınız bir örnekten söz edelim…

11. CD'nin içinde "*SAVUNMA SANAYİ.XLS*" dosyasında Aselsan'da çalışanlar listesi bulundu. TüBİTAK'ın yaptığı incelemede söz konusu dosyanın son kaydetme tarihinin *25 şubat 2003 olduğu, söz konusu CD'nin oluşturulma tarihinin ise 5 Mart 2003 olduğu yönünde kanaat belirtildi*. Nitekim savcılar da bu kanaati uygun bularak 5-7 Mart tarihinde düzenlenen 1. Ordu Semineri'nde konuşulduğu iddia edilen Balyoz Planı'nın kanıtı olarak dosyaya koydular.



* Tübitak'ın CD incelemesinin görüntüsü*

Söz konusu dosyada seminerin yapıldığı tarihte ASELSAN'da çalışan personelin isim listesi bulunuyordu. Liste şöyle:



Ancak 2003 yılına ait seminer için hazırlandığı iddia edilen ASELSAN listesinde 5 önemli ayrıntı var:

*1*. 2003 yılında hazırlandığı iddia edilen listede adı bulunan Elektronik Mühendisi Recep Evren Palanduz araştırıldığında *17 Eylül 2007* tarihinde Aselsan'a girdiği anlaşılıyordu.

*2.* Bir başka ayrıntı ise listede adı bulunan Rafet Yücel ile ilgili. *Yücel, Aselsan'da hiç çalışmadı.*

*3*. Makine Mühendisi İbrahim Büyükgenç ise *14 Haziran 2007* tarihinde işe girdi. Büyükgenç, MGEO Entegre Lojistik Destek Müdürlüğü'nde görevlendirildi.

*4.* Mühendisi Aykut Hozatlı, *6 Nisan 2006* tarihinde işe başladı.

*5.* Teknisyen Volkan Tosuner ise *1 Temmuz 2007'de*, Aselsan MGEO Elektronik üretim Müdürlüğü'nde işe girdi. üstelik Tosuner, seminerin gerçekleştiği *2002-2003 döneminde öğrenci idi.*

Konu Aselsan'a yazı ile sorulduğunda söz konusu bilgiler doğrulandı. Adı geçen 5 kişiden birinin kaydına rastlanamazken, dördünün seminerin yapıldığı tarihten 3-4 yıl sonra işe girdiği anlaşılıyordu.

üstelik Aselsan bu cevabı *16 Mart 2010 tarihinde İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'na gönderdi*. Ancak savcılık bu çelişkiyi görmesine rağmen bir yanıt aramadan ve söz konusu çelişkiye işaret etmeden iddianameyi hazırladı.

*Barış Terkoğlu*
Odatv.com

*İşte Aselsan'ın savcılığa gönderdiği yanıtın belgesi:*





...

----------


## bozok

*İSTANBUL EMNİYET MüDüRLüğü’NüN EN üALIşKAN POLİSİNİ AüIKLIYORUZ*

 


31.01.2011 *04:43*

Devrimci Karargah Davası’nda tutuklanan Hanefi Avcı, emniyet içerisinde özel çalışma gruplarının oluşturulduğunu iddia etmişti. Ergenekon Davası avukatlarından Vural Ergül, 10 Eylül 2010 günü Odatv’ye sözkonusu gruplara kanıt olarak *1. Ergenekon Davasının 440. klasöründe ortaya çıkan bir belgeyi sunmuştu.* Söz konusu belge Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında TEM bünyesinde, TEM ve KOM Müdürlüğü personelinin katılımıyla oluşturulan 40 kişilik çalışma grubunun listesi, Ergenekon Soruşturmasının 440. klasöründe unutulmuştu! Listede çalışma grubunda bulunan polislerin ad-soyad-rütbe ve sicil numaraları yazılıydı. Söz konusu gruplar, *savcı Zekeriya üz’ün Emniyet Müdürlüğüne yazdığı yazıyla oluşturulmuştu*. (Haberimizi ve belgeleri görmek için tıklayın)

Bu gelişmelerin ardından bir çalışma grubu hikayesi de Balyoz Davası’nda ortaya çıktı. Dava belgeleri incelendiğinde inanılmaz bir istatistik görülüyordu.

*BALYOZ DAVASI POLİSLERİ*
Balyoz Davasında Gölcük’te döşeme altında bulunan 9 çuval belgelere ilişkin İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele ve Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürlüklerinde *7396 dosya 2914 klasörün incelenmesi sonucunda tam 202 ayrı tespit tutanağı hazırlandı.* 12 kişilik ekip tarafından 27 Aralık 2010 ile 3 Ocak 2011 tarihleri arasında hazırlanan raporların en uzunu Balyoz Darbe Planı Oraj Harekat Planı’nın bir arada değerlendirildiği plan olurken, en kısaları 2 sayfalık şahıs değerlendirme raporları oldu.

*İki şubede toplam 12 polis memurundan oluşan yazım ekibi 7 işgününde toplam 1781 sayfa rapor yazdı*. *Toplamda 609 sayfadan oluşan 87 raporu* *308848 ve 257262 sicil numaralı görevliler bir günlük mesaileri içerisinde, 31 Aralık 2010 günü yazdı.* 

Ayrıca 6 raporda imzası daha bulunan 308848 sicil numaralı henüz çiçeği burnunda yeni mezun komiser muavinin böylelikle *202 rapordan 93’ünde imzası yer alırken 1781 sayfa raporun 825 sayfasına imza atmış oldu.*

Gölcük Belgeleri’nde yapılan raporlarda istatistiksel rakamları görmek için tıklayın


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON DAVASI'NDA SAVCILAR NEDEN KAüTI*

 


31.01.2011 *03:42*

Geçtiğimiz perşembe günü Ergenekon Davası'nda bir kovalamaca yaşandı. Avukat Vural Ergül, duruşmada yaka kartsız iki kişi görüp olayın üzerine gidince, söz konusu kişiler hakimlerin ve jandarmaların gözü önünde duruşma salonundan kaçtı. Avukat Ergül olayın peşine düştü.

*Avukat Vural Ergül'e o gün neler olduğunu ve olayın sonucunda kaçan kişilerin kim olduğunu sorduk. İşte Ergül'ün açıklamaları:*

27.01.2011 tarihinde, Silivri Ceza ve Tutukevi Yerleşkesi içerisindeki yüksek güvenlikli duruşma salonunda yargılaması halen devam etmekte olan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin 2008/209 Esas sayılı davanın duruşmasında, müvekkilim bir kısım sanıklar vekili sıfatıyla duruşmaları izlemekte iken, *saat 16.00 sıralarında duruşma salonunun basın mensuplarına ayrılan kısmında yakasında her hangi bir tanıtım kartı bulunmadığı halde 35-40 yaşları arasında iki şahsın oturarak duruşmayı izlemekte olduğunu fark ettim.*

Bunun üzerine, yerimden kalkarak salonun güvenliğinden sorumlu, duruşma salonunun girişinde bulunan Jandarma Subaylarına salonda yaka kartı bulunmaksızın oturan iki şahıs olduğunu bildirdim.

İlgili jandarma subayları salona hiç kimsenin yaka kartı olmaksızın, güvenlik koridorundan geçmeksizin girmesinin mümkün olmayacağını söylediler ise de ısrarım üzerine, yüksek güvenlikli duruşma salonunun iç ve dış güvenliğinden sorumlu resmi ve sivil jandarma subayları salona girerek yaka kartı olmaksızın duruşma izlemekte olan kimliği belirsiz iki sivil şahsa niçin yaka kartlarının bulunmadığını sordular.

Söz konusu iki şüpheli sivil şahısın ilgili jandarma subaylarına *"savcı"* olduklarını beyan etmeleri üzerine jandarma subayları, söz konusu iki şüpheli şahısın kendilerine yerleşkeye hakim savcı kapısından girdiklerini, savcı kimliklerini nöbetçi ere ibraz ettiklerini beyan ettiklerini söylediler.

Muhatap olduğum jandarma subaylarına, yüksek güvenlikli duruşma salonuna bir savcının usule ve yasaya olarak girmesi gerektiğini bileceğini, mesai saatleri içerisinde bir savcının bir başka mahkemenin duruşmasını izlemesinin mümkün olmadığını, savcı olduğunu beyan eden şahısların üst aramalarının yapılmamış olduğunu, ibraz ettikleri kimliğin gerçek olup olmadığını, yerleşkenin hakim savcı ve personel girişindeki jandarma görevlisinin bilemeyeceği gibi, otoriteye saygısı nedeniyle söz konusu kimliği ilgili jandarmanın sorgulamasının da mümkün olmadığını, basına da yansımış çok çeşitli sahte savcı olayından örneklerle, bir ilçemizin kaymakamının dahi sahte savcı kimliği ile dolandırıldığını belirttim ise de görevli jandarma subayı duruşma inzibatını bozmamak için duruşmanın bitimine değin her hangi bir işlem yapamayacağını söyledi.

Bunun üzerine yeniden duruşma salonuna girerek mahkeme başkanından söz aldım ve duruşma salonuna yaka kartı almaksızın, güvenlik koridorundan geçmeksizin giriş yapan iki şüpheli şahsın duruşmayı izlemekte olduklarını belirterek söz konusu *iki şahsın kimlik tespitinin yapılmasını ve eğer beyanları doğrultusunda hakikaten savcı iseler, duruşma salonunda bulunmaları hususunun mahkemece açıklığa kavuşturulmasını sözlü olarak talep ettim*.

*SAVCILAR KAüIYOR*
Ancak, söz konusu kimliği belirsiz iki şüpheli söz aldıktan hemen sonra kendilerinden bahsetmem üzerine ayağa kalkarak duruşma salonunu terk etmeye çalıştı. Bu durumu fark ettiğim sıra beyanda bulunurken, kimliği belirsiz iki şüpheli şahsın kaçmaya çalıştığını belirterek *"savcı salondan kaçar mı"* diyerek kapı görevlisi jandarmaya söz konusu şahısları engellemesini söyledim.

Bunun üzerine, duruşma salonu ana kapı görevlisi jandarma personeli şahısların çıkışını engellemeye çalıştığı sıra, şüpheli şahısların yaşadığı panik ile birlikte duruşma salonu çıkış kapısında yaşanılan hareketlilik mahkeme başkanı sıfatıyla *hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese'nin el işareti ile söz konusu iki şüpheli şahsın çıkış yapması ile son buldu.*

Bahse konu celseye ait video kayıtlarının incelenmesi ile de anlaşılacağı üzere; Başkan sıfatıyla Hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese'nin el işareti ile şüpheli şahıslar salonu terk etmişler, bunun üzerine devam eden duruşmada ki itiraz ve talebim üzerine *Başkan sıfatıyla Hakim hasan Hüseyin üzese, talep ve beyanımın zabta geçtiğini belirtti.*

Mahkeme hakimi Hasan Hüseyin üzese'nin yalnızca beyanımı zabta geçirmekle yetineceğini anlayarak beyanımı bitirdikten hemen sonra koşarak önce duruşma salonundan bilahare mahkeme binasından çıkarak dış çevre güvenliğinden sorumlu jandarmaya şikayetçi oldum. Bunun üzerine, Jandarma Ceza ve Tutukevi Yerleşkesinden çıkış yapan sivil ve resmi araçlarda şikayetçi olduğum iki şüpheli şahsı aradı ise de nafile arama çalışmaları sonuçsuz kaldı.

*34 SVC 46*
Daha sonra gerek duruşmaları takip eden basın mensuplarından gerekse nöbetçi jandarma erlerinden edindiğim bilgiye göre şüpheli iki şahıs Silivri Ceza ve Tutukevi Yerleşkesi'ne *34 SVC 46* plaka sayılı 2010 model Opel marka bir araç ile giriş yapmışlardır. *şikayetçi olduğum savcı kılığındaki ik şüpheli şahıs, duruşma salonunu terk etmeye mecbur kaldıktan sonra peşlerine düşmem üzerine mahkeme üyesi hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu'nun odasına sığınmışlardır*.

şikayetime konu olayların cereyan ettiği duruşma saat 17.30 sıralarında sona ermiştir. Bu saatten sonra edindiğim bilgilere göre de şüpheli iki şahısa ait olduğu iddia olunan ve *SAVCI sözcüğünün sesli harfleri çıkartılmak suretiyle SVC harfleri ile kodlandığı 34 SVC 46 plaka sayılı 2010 model Opel marka* aracı yerleşkenin hakim savcı personel otoparkında görmem üzerine şikayetçi olduğum iki şahsın mahkeme binasından çıkışını bekledim. Ancak havanın kararmasını müteakip gerek yerleşkenin avukat sanık izleyici basın otoparkının boşaltılması gerekse görüş mesafesinin yerleşke dışından hakim savcı personel parkından yapılacak çıkışları görebilmeye imkan bırakmaması nedeniyle yerleşke mahallinden ayrıldım.

Herhangi bir internet arama motoronda dahi sahte savcı sözcükleri arandığında bugüne *değin 11.300 ayrı habere konu sahte savcı vak'ası olduğu görülmektedir.* Bu vakıalar arasında bir ilçemiz kaymakamının 30.000 USD'sinin dolandırıldığı dahi yer almaktadır. Bir kaymakamı dahi dolandırabilen sahte savcıların yüksek güvenlikli mahkeme binasına girerken girişteki güvenlik görevlisi jandarma er yahut çavuşunu da kandırması işten değildir.

*NEDEN KAüTILAR*
Kaldı ki hakikaten bir savcının duruşma salonun kaçarak terk etmesinin adli teamüle ve hayatın olağan seyrine uygun düşmediği izahtan varestedir. Bir savcının, cezaevi yerleşkesi içerisinde ki yüksek güvenlikli bir duruşma salonuna usule ve yasaya uygun olarak nasıl girmesi gerektiğini bilmemesinin mümkün olmadığı da ha keza yine izahtan varestedir.

*Diğer yandan söz konusu iki şahıs hakikaten beyan ve iddia ettikleri üzere savcı idi iseler, bu halde görevli oldukları mesai saatlerinde bir başka mahkemenin duruşmasını izlemek üzere izin almaları gerekmektedir ki hiçbir başsavcının da bir savcıya, ilgisinin olmadığı bir mahkemede duruşma izlemek üzere izin vermeyeceği muhakkaktır.*

Kaldı ki, Silivri Ceza ve Tutukevi Yerleşkesinde inşası tamamlanan mahkemeyi görmek üzere ziyarette bulunan İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcımız Sayın Aykut Cengiz Engin'in dahi binaya girerken çantasını x-ray cihazına sokarak, "her şeyiyle emsalen, nizami ve kanuni olmalıyız" sözleri basın mensuplarının tanıklığında örnek olarak önümüzde durmaktadır.

Diğer yandan, Silivri Ceza ve Tutukevi Yerleşkesi içerisindeki yüksek güvenlikli duruşma salonunda yargılaması halen devam etmekte olan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin 2008/209 Esas sayılı davanın bugüne değin halen tüm aramalara rağmen bulunamayan 3 adet kayıp cd, bir adet bir sanığa ait ajanda ile bir diğer sanığa ait bir gazete küpüründen ibaret 5 adet kayıp delili ile aynı salon ve mahkemede görülmekte olan bir başka esasa kayıtlı davanın da kırılan dvd delili ve ayrıca daha soruşturma safahatından itibaren müdahalesi iddia ve şikayet olunan Fethullah Gülen Cemaatine mensup emniyet içerisinde yuvalannmış bir yapılanmaya dair tartışmalar ortadadır. şikayetçi olduğumuz kimliği belirsiz şüpheli iki şahsın kimliğinin tespiti ile yüksek güvenlikli mahkeme salonuna kayıt dışı olarak, usule ve yasaya aykırı olarak girişinin cezalandırılmasını gerektirmektedir.

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ALİ FUAT YILMAZER HAKİM Mİ POLİS Mİ*

 


31.01.2011 *05:25*

Habertürk yazarı Fatih Altaylı, dün köşesinde Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi’nin telefonuna Emniyet’te Hizbut-tahrir örgütünden yargılanan bir kişinin numaralarının yüklenmesine ilişkin bir görüş yayınladı. *Altaylı’nın olayın soruşturulmasını isteyen görüşlerinin ardından İstanbul Emniyeti İstihbarat Dairesi şube Müdürü Ali Fuat Yılmazer aramış, kendisine üelebi’nin telefonuna yanlışlıkla numaraların nasıl yüklendiğini anlatmıştı. Altaylı, Yılmazer’in açıklamalarına köşesinde yer verdi*. (http://www.haberturk.com/yazarlar/fa...numara-yazalim)

Yılmazer, üelebi’nin telefonunun Emniyet’te bilirkişiye gitmeden önce neden açıldığını açıklamadı. Yılmazer ayrıca, ilk kez olay ortaya çıkmadan önce mahkemeden telefonu isteyerek incelemek istediklerini Fatih Altaylı’ya söyledi.

Ali Fuat Yılmazer hakkında “Cemaatin İstanbul Polisi’ndeki Lideri Kim” haberimizi okumak için tıklayın

İşte Yılmazer’in bu açıklamalarına Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi’nin avukatı Serkan Günel yanıt verdi. Günel, Fatih Altaylı’ya bir mektup yazarak, Yılmazer’in açıklamalarının gerçeklikle bağdaşmadığı gibi, yargılamayı etkilemeye çalıştığını da iddia etti.

*İşte üelebi’nin avukatlarının Fatih Altaylı’ya yolladığı o mektup:*

*İsth. şube Müd. Ali Fuat YILMAZER’in AüIKLAMALARINA CEVAPLARIMIZDIR*

*Sayın ALTAYLI,*

*Teğmen Mehmet Ali üELEBİ’nin* avukatları olarak bugünkü yazınızın ardından sizlere konuyla ilgili ilave açıklamalar yapma gereği ortaya çıkmıştır. Sorumlu Gazetecilik gereği tarafların görüşlerine yer vermeyi düşünmenizi anlayışla karşılıyoruz. Ancak İstanbul Emniyet Müdürü Hüseyin üAPKIN’ın yönlendirmesiyle *Ali Fuat YILMAZER’in* konuyla ilgili anlatımları gerçeği yansıtmamakla beraber devam etmekte olan yargılamayı etkilemeye yönelik ifadeler içerdiği için ayrıca *TCK’nın 288.* maddesinde yer alan *Adil Yargılamayı Etkilemeye Teşebbüs* suçunu da oluşturmaktadır.

üncelikle unutulmamalıdır ki Emniyet Müdürlüğü bir *‘Yargılama Makamı’* değildir. Emniyet Teşkilatı Kanunu’nun 1. maddesi uyarınca Emniyet Mensupları İçişleri Bakanlığı’na bağlı olmak kaydıyla sadece ve sadece *‘memleketin genel güvenlik ve asayiş’* işlerinden sorumludur. Ayrıca gene unutulmamalıdır ki mevcut soruşturma (Ergenekon) CMK’nın 251. maddesi uyarınca *‘bizzat’* üzel Yetkili Savcılıkça yürütülmesi gereken soruşturmalardandır. Dolayısıyla Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu gereği zaten Müvekkil Teğmen Mehmet Ali üELEBİ’ye (ve başka sanıklara) ait delillerin Emniyet görevlileri tarafından incelenmesi *yetki gaspı* sonucunu doğuran ayrı bir suç yaratmaktadır.

Kamuoyunda Ergenekon olarak bilinen soruşturmaların en önemli yanlışı, *Emniyet Teşkilatının* hem teknik takibi yapan, hem ev ve iş yerlerinde aramayı yapan, hem gözaltına aldıkları kişileri sorgulayan, hem delilleri inceleyen, hem de iddianame yazar gibi fezleke yazan kurum olmasından kaynaklanmaktadır. Maalesef Savcılar ve Hakimler bu süreçte sadece teknik takip ve arama kararlarına içeriğini bilmeden imza atan daha sonra ise karşılarına emniyet görevlilerin getirdikleri bilgiler ile tutuklama yapan makamlar olarak yani teşbihte hata olmaz ise Noterlik makamı konumuna getirilmektedir.

*EMNİYET HALEN SUüLUYOR*
Yukarıda belirttiğimiz bu yanlışlığın yarattığı sonuç bugünlerde müvekkil Mehmet Ali üELEBİ’ye yapılanlar ile ortaya çıkmıştır. Ancak biz tüm iyi niyetimizle bu olayın neticesinde Emniyet Müdürlüğünden sorumlular hakkında idari işlem başlatılacağına dair bir irade açıklaması beklerken müvekkile yönelik suçlamalara devam edildiğini üzüntüyle izliyoruz.

Belirtmeliyiz ki bizim amacımız asla Türk Emniyet Teşkilatını karalamak onu halkın gözünden düşürmek değildir. Biz bu davadaki avukatlık görevimizi hakkıyla yerine getirip müvekkilimizin masumiyetini ortaya çıkarmak için çalışmaktayız. Ancak bu yolda müvekkilimize kim tarafından hukuk dışı davranıldıysa bunu ortaya çıkarmak da bizim görevlerimizin başında gelmektedir.

Dolayısıyla şu an Emniyet Müdürlüğünden hem bizim hem de kamuoyunun beklentisi müvekkilimizin telefonuna hangi Emniyet Görevlileri tarafından, *kimin emriyle*, *neden yükleme yapıldığı* sorularına cevap vermesidir. 

Müvekkilimizin cep telefonuna yüklenen veriler konusunda bir suçlama yapılmadığı yolundaki gerekçe hem gerçeği yansıtmamakta hem de bir mazeret olarak ileri sürülmesi bir hukuk devletine yakışmamaktadır. Bu konudaki en can alıcı soru “mevcut deliller müvekkilimizin Hizbut-tahrir ile irtibatını ortaya koyuyordu ise neden *ek delil yaratma*  gereksinimi duyulmuştur?” sorusudur.

Müvekkilimize adli işlemlerin hiçbir aşamasında bu konuda suçlama yapılmadığı savı da gerçekleri yansıtmamaktadır. Hem iddianamenin 130. sayfasında müvekkilimiz, *Mahmut Oğuz KAZANCI* ile irtibat halinde sunulmuş hem de müvekkilin savunmasını takiben Mahkeme üyeleri tarafından, bu telefon numaraları ile ilgili onlarca soru sorulmuş müvekkilin üzerine atılı şüphenin devamını sağlayan en önemli nedeni bu *‘sonradan yüklenen numaralar’* oluşturmuştur.

*HİZBUT-TAHRİR İLE GüRüşME*
Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısının telefon ile görüşmesi sırasında ve kimi medyada yer alan müvekkilimizin Hizbut-Tahrir örgütü ile ilgili irtibatı savına gelince.

*1-* Müvekkilimiz iddia edilen örgüt üyelerinden tesadüfen taksisine bindiği *Süleyman SOLMAZ* adlı kişi dışında *kimse ile ne yüzyüze ne de telefonda görüşmemiştir*. Dolayısıyla Hizbut-tahrir üyeleriyle denmek suretiyle çoğul eki kullanılmasını kesinlikle kabul edilemez.

*2-* Ayrıca iddia edilen Hizbut-tahrir örgütü üyeleri ifadesini özellikle kullanıyoruz çünkü Yargıtay kararı ile terör örgütü olduğu tescil edilen bu örgütün üyesi olduğu iddia edilen ve müvekkilin irtibat kurduğu söylenen hiç kimse şu an *‘tutuklu’* değildir. Dolayısıyla eğer ki bu kişi ve diğer kişiler örgüt üyesi değilse müvekkilimiz işlenemez suçtan yargılanmaktadır. Yani bu bir anlamda su tabancasıyla adam öldürmeye teşebbüsten tutuklanmaya benzetilebilir. Müvekkilimiz ise bu iddialar çerçevesinde tutukluluğunun 29. ayına girmiştir. 24 yaşında girdiği cezaevinde şu an 27 yaşından gün almaktadır.

*3-* Yukarıda belirttiğimiz gibi müvekkil irtibat kurduğu tek sözde örgüt üyesi Süleyman SOLMAZ ile *tesadüfen* taksisine binerek karşılaşmıştır. 

Müvekkilin bu konuda kimseden emir aldığına ilişkin en ufak bir kanıt da yoktur (Emniyet Müdürlüğü ve soruşturma savcılarının soyut iddiaları dışında). Müvekkilin taksisine bindiği kişiyi önceden tahmin etmesi ve bu konuda birinden emir alması zaten hayatın olağan akışına aykırıdır.

*4-* Bu kişileri müvekkilimizin neden üstlerine değil de başkalarına bildirdiği savına gelince. Bu konu da çok açıktır. şöyle ki; kamu görevlisinin suçu bildirmeme suçu, suçtan emin olduğu anda başlar, yani bir başka deyişle bu kişilerin Cumhuriyeti yıkmaya yönelik faaliyetlerinden emin olana kadar müvekkilin ilgili makamlara şikayette bulunması *‘iftira’* suçunu oluşturabilir. Dolayısıyla müvekkil Süleyman SOLMAZ adlı kişinin ‘Cumhuriyet sayemizde 100. yılını göremeyecek’ sözlerinden şüphelenmiş örgüt hakkında bilgi alabilirim düşüncesiyle kendini muhasebeci olarak tanıtmış ve cep telefonunu isteyerek yayınlarından edinmek istediğini belirtmiştir. Müvekkilin yoğun irtibat olarak değerlendiren bundan sonraki tüm irtibatları, Süleyman SOLMAZ’dan dergi, kitap vs. birkaç dokuman almak için randevulaşması hususundan kaynaklanmaktadır. İddianame içeriğinde yer alan görüşmelerden de açıkça görülmektedir ki her irticai yapılanma gibi Süleyman SOLMAZ’da müvekkili ‘evde hocamız vaaz verecek’ diyerek ev toplantısına çağırmış, müvekkil ise TSK Subayı olduğu için bu durumun sorun yaratabileceğini düşünerek Kızılay Meydanı’nda buluşmayı önermiştir. Bu konuşmalardan bazılarında Süleyman SOLMAZ kontörü bittiği için başkasının telefonundan mesaj atmakta ve mesajların sonuna Süleyman diye ekleyerek bunu belli etmektedir. Süleyman SOLMAZ’ın kontörü bittiğinde kullandığı telefon Kurtça BEKTAş adlı kişiye aittir. İşte HTS raporlarına dayanılarak Kurtça BEKTAş adlı kişi ile de bağlantılı gösterilmesinin nedeni de budur. Oysa hem müvekkil hem Kurtça BEKTAş müvekkil ile ne telefonda ne yüzyüze hiç görüşmediğini ifadelerinde belirtmişlerdir görüştüklerine dair hiçbir somut delil de bulunmamaktadır.

*5-* Sonuç olarak müvekkil Süleyman SOLMAZ’ın ısrarlarına rağmen evdeki toplantıya katılmamış dışarıda Kızılay Meydanı’nda Süleyman SOLMAZ ile buluşup kendisinden örgüt yayınlarından oluşan dokümanları edinmiştir. Bu durumun daha sonra kendisine okulunda veya başka bir yerde sorun yaratmasından çekindiği için de bu buluşmayı bir teğmen arkadaşına fotoğraflatmıştır. İşte fotoğraflarla kanıtlanan irtibat şeklinde adlandırılan durum da aslında bundan ibarettir. Yani müvekkilin kendisine sorun yaratmasın diye aldığı önlem müvekkilin önüne kanıt diye sunulmuştur.

*6-* Bu dokümanları aldıktan sonra müvekkil o sıralar üzerlerinde hiçbir suç atılı olmayan kendi hallerinde emekli bilgili insanlar olarak tanıdığı Kemal Aydın ve Neriman Aydın adlı kardeşlerin bu konulardaki deneyimlerine güvenip söz konusu dokümanlarda suç olan bir husus olup olmadığına bakmaları için söz konusu dokümanları kendilerine vermiştir. Müvekkilin daha sonraki irtibatları ise iddianame ve ek klasörlerden açıkça anlaşılacağı üzere Süleyman SOLMAZ’ın müvekkilden kitap ve dergileri geri istemesinden kaynaklanmaktadır.

7- Müvekkil yeterli kanaate ulaşabilseydi bu bilgileri ilgili makamlara ya da üstlerine anlatıp önlem alınmasını isteyecekti. Ancak hem müvekkil hem de söz konusu kişiler bu görüşmelerden birkaç hafta sonra gözaltına alınmış ve tutuklanmıştır. Kaldı ki yukarıda da belirttiğimiz üzere şu an Hizbut-tahrir üyeliği isnat edilen kimse tutuklu değildir ancak sözde örgüt üyesi –o da kanıtlandığı üzere sadece Süleyman SOLMAZ- ile irtibata geçmesi nedeniyle örgüte sızmak iddiasıyla *müvekkil 29 aydır* tutukludur.

*8-* Müvekkilin tek başına neden böyle bir şey yapmak istediği tabii ki sorulabilir. Ancak sorgulanamaz! Kaldı ki ‘Türkiye Cumuriyeti 100. yılını göremeyecek diyen’ bir örgüt hakkında ilgili makamlara iletmek üzere bilgi toplamak ne zamandan beri suç sayılmaktadır? Hele ki bunu savunmasında Türk Subayı olduğu için, Türk Vatandaşı olduğu için ve Türk Genci olduğu için görevi olduğunu söyleyen bir kişi bu nedenle tutuklanmayı Türk Ceza Kanunu’nun hangi maddesine göre hak etmektedir?

*SAVUNMA MAHKEMEDE YAPILIR*
Yukarıda da bahsettiğimiz gibi bu açıklamaları Emniyet Teşkilatı için değil, siz değerli Gazeteci için yapmak zorunda kaldığımızı duyumsadık. Sonuç olarak savunmanın asıl yapılacağı makam Duruşma Salonlarıdır ve Mahkeme Heyetinin önüdür. Biz bekliyoruz ki hiçbir mazerete kaçmadan Emniyet Teşkilatı da bu delil yüklemesinin sorumlularını bulup bir an önce nedenini açıklasın. 

Son olarak defalarca basında yer almasına rağmen gerek Emniyet Teşkilatının gerekse kurumu savunan Basın Mensuplarının vazgeçmediği *‘iki şüphelinin sim kart çözüm tutanakların karışmış olduğu gerekçesi’*, Mahkemeye gönderilmiş ve tarafımızdan da Basına ulaştırılan 15.12.2010 tarihli Bilirkişi raporundaki müvekkilin telefonunun anlık görüntüleri karşısında gerçekliğini yitirmektedir. O raporda söz konusu numaralar müvekkilin telefon rehberinin içerisinde açıkça görülmektedir ve bu numaralar müvekkil göz altına alındıktan yani cep telefonu ile irtibatının kesilmesinden sonraki bir günde 1 dakika içerisinde müvekkilin telefonuna yüklenmiştir. Ali Fuat YILMAZER’in ‘telefon bize gönderilseydi işin aslı ortaya çıkardı’ yönündeki beyanlarının ise takdirini kamuoyuna ve siz değerli gazeteciye bırakmaktayız. 

*Av. Serkan GüNEL*
*Mehmet Ali üELEBİ Müdafii*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*MüHüRLENMEMİş BİLGİSAYAR DELİL OLMAZ*

 


30.01.2011 *10:54*

“üelebi’nin annesi gardiyan. Annesi göreve giderken küçük Mehmet Ali’yi de götürürmüş. Mehmet Ali çocukluğunu mahpuslarla volta atarak geçirmiş. Kaderin cilvesine bakın ki, genç Mehmet Ali de yaşamının en güzel çağlarını yine hapishanede volta atarak geçiriyor…” 

*Bu satırlar Mustafa Balbay’ın Silivri “zulümhanesinden” gönderdiği bugünkü yazısından. Balbay, “Ergenekon ve Delil Hukuku...” hukuku başlıklı yazısında, üelebi olayında olduğu gibi cep telefonuna yüklemenin kanıtlanabileceğini, ama bilgisayara yüklemenin kanıtlanamayacağını yazdı. Ergenekon davasının yasaya aykırı delillerle sürdürüldüğünü şöyle anlattı:* 

Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi’nin 21 Ocak Cuma günü hakkındaki “önemli” delillerden telefon kayıtlarıyla ilgili yaptığı belgeli açıklamalar, Ergenekon delillerinin nasıl hazırlandığını bir kez daha gündeme getirdi.

üelebi’nin cep telefonuna polis el koyuyor. Telefon gece açılıyor, içine kendisine ait olmayan telefon kayıtları yükleniyor ve kapatılıyor.

O kayıtlar üelebi’nin Hizbut Tahrir adlı örgüte Ergenekon adına “sızma” girişimlerinin kanıtlarından biri olarak iddianamenin eklerine konuyor.
üelebi sorgusu sırasında da tüm suçlamaları tek tek bilgisayar sunumlarıyla çürüttü. İkisini aktarmak isterim:

üelebi’nin gözaltına alınmadan önceki 23 Nisan’da İstanbul’a gelip bir okulda örgüt adına törene katıldığı iddia edilmişti. O gün Ankara’da olduğunu resmi kayıt ve yazılarla kanıtladı.

üelebi’nin Harp Okulu öğrencilerini yine örgüt adına fişlediği iddia edilmişti. Oysa okuldan aldığı resmi yazılarla gösterdi ki, eğitim programında sorumlu seçilen öğrenci, alanı içindeki arkadaşları hakkında her şeyi bilmek zorunda. Eğitim programının bir parçası.

ZULüMHANE’de söz ettim; üelebi’nin annesi gardiyan. Annesi göreve giderken küçük Mehmet Ali’yi de götürürmüş. Mehmet Ali çocukluğunu mahpuslarla volta atarak geçirmiş. Kaderin cilvesine bakın ki, genç Mehmet Ali de yaşamının en güzel çağlarını yine hapishanede volta atarak geçiriyor.

***

Hukuk biliminde “delil hukuku” adı altında ayrı bir alan var. üzellikle ceza davalarının en önemli halkasını bu oluşturuyor.

Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu’nun (CMK) 170. maddesi bir iddianamenin olmazsa olmaz iki koşulunu şöyle sıralıyor:

- Suç-delil bağlantısı.
- Suç tarihi.

Eğer bu iki konu net değilse, iddianame baştan sakatlanmış demektir. Ergenekon iddianamelerinde bu iki konunun da göz ardı edildiği ortada.
Kamuoyu bu tür haberlere ne yazık ki “alıştı”. üoğunlukla haber değeri bile taşımıyor.

üelebi’nin cep telefonu açıldığı ve sinyal verdiği için poliste yapılan yükleme ortaya çıkarılabildi. Bilgisayarda bunu kanıtlamak olanaksız. üünkü bilgisayara yapılan yüklemede başka bir merkezle bağlantı söz konusu değil. Açıyorsunuz, ne yüklemek isterseniz yüklüyorsunuz. Bu işlemi yaptığınız tarihle bile istediğiniz gibi oynayabiliyorsunuz.

İşte bunun önüne geçebilmek; yargılayanlar açısından vurgulamak gerekirse, sanıkların, “Poliste bilgisayarıma yükleme yapılmış” iddialarını boşa çıkarabilmek için bilgisayara el konulduğu anda “mühürlenmesi” gerekiyor. Bilgisayarın mühürlenmesi, el konulduğu anda içinde bulunan tüm verilerin toplam miktarını gösteren “hash değeri” olarak adlandırılan işlemin yapılmasıyla oluyor. O değer alındığı andan sonra bilgisayarı açıp bir nokta dahi konsa uzun sayılardan oluşan dizin bozuluyor.

Yasa son derece açık. CMK 134. maddede sözünü ettiğimiz, “imaj alınması” olarak adlandırılan işlemden geçmemiş bilgisayar verilerinin “delil değeri taşımayacağı” belirtiliyor.

***

Benim durumum yukarıda anlattığım örneğe uygun düşüyor. Gazetedeki bilgisayarlarıma el konduğu anda “imajı” alınmadı. Bu bilgisayarlar 1.7.2008 günü alınıp İstanbul’a götürüldü. Aylar sonra iddianame delil klasörleri bize verildiğinde gördük ki; bilgisayarların imajı 7.7.2008’de saat 04.16’da alınmış.

Oysa o bilgisayar “verilerinden” bana 5.7.2008’de savcılıkça soru soruldu.
Biz de dava sürecinde gördük ki; Ergenekon soruşturması “bitirilmek” üzere açılmamış. Sadece ucu değil, her tarafı açık. Bu usulsüzlükleri yapanlar hakkında ciddi bir işlem yapıldığını duymadık.

Bu anlamda “Bırakın hukuki süreç işlesin”, “Yargılama sonunda her şey açığa çıkar” söylemleri de ne yazık ki gerçekçi değil.

Hukuk yok ki, süreç işlesin...

Gerçek bir yargılama yapılmıyor ki, her şey açığa çıksın.

Herkesi bir kez daha Ergenekon’daki “insan kıyımına” duyarlı olmaya çağırıyorum.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Bir dava da üzdil'den geldi* 



01.02.2011* - 16:35*


*Tutuklu Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı, hakkında açılan üç ayrı davadan yargılanmaya başlanırken, bir dava da kitabında ismi geçen 'Osman Hilmi üzdil'den geldi.*

*ANKARA -* Tutuklu Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı'nın, ''Haliç'te Yaşayan Simonlar: Dün Devlet Bugün Cemaat'' adlı kitabında, İstanbul Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısı Ali Fuat Yılmazer, eski Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü İstihbarat Daire Başkanı Bülent Orakoğlu ile İstanbul'da kurulu bir şirketin yetkilisi Muharrem Polat'a ''hakaret'' ettiği gerekçesiyle üç davada yargılanmasına başlandı. 

Davalar, Ankara 2. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesinde görüldü. Avcı hakkında, İstanbul Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısı hakkında Yılmazer'e karşı ''kamu görevlisine, görevinden dolayı yayın yoluyla hakaret'' ve ''iftira'' suçlarıyla açılan ve 2 yıl 8 aydan 8 yıl 4 aya kadar hapis cezasına çarptırılması istenen davanın duruşmasına Avcı'nın avukatı Fidel Okan ile Yılmazer'in avukatı Seyfettin Uzunçakmak katıldı. Duruşmada Yılmazer'in avukatı, müvekkili adına katılma talebinde bulundu 

Avcı'nın avukatı Okan ise müvekkili hakkında Ankara 2. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesinde 6 dava bulunduğunu belirtti ve bu nedenle savunmasının huzurda alınmasını talep etti. 

Yargıç Avni Mis Cumhuriyet Savcısının da görüşü doğrultusunda Yılmazer'in avukatının katılma talebini kabul etti, Avcı'nın savunmasını mahkeme huzurunda yapması talebini ise ''savunmasının talimatla alındığı'' gerekçesiyle reddetti. Duruşma, eksiklerin giderilmesi için ertelendi. 

*ORAKOğLU'NUN şİKAYETüİ OLDUğU DAVA* 
Avcı'nın, eski Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü İstihbarat Daire Başkanı Orakoğlu'na ''yayın yoluyla hakarette bulunduğu'' iddiasıyla yargılandığı davanın duruşmasına da avukatı Fidel Okan ile Orakoğlu'nun avukatı İsmail Aydos katıldı. 

Orakoğlu'nun avukatı Aydos, müvekkilinin gelecek celse hazır olacağını ifade etti. 

Avcı'nın avukatı ise müvekkilinin huzurda dinlenmesi talebini tekrarladı. Avukat Okan, müvekkilinin talimat ifadesinin henüz ulaşmadığına dikkati çekerek, ''İstanbul'a müvekkilimin ifadesi için talimat yazılmışsa da, savunmasını huzurda yapmasını istiyoruz. Müvekkilime, konunun aydınlatılması için bizim de sorularımız olacak. Savunma hakkının kısıtlanmaması için müvekkilimin Ankara'ya naklini talep ediyorum'' dedi. 

Yargıç Mis, ara kararında, Avcı'nın mahkemede dinlenmesi talebini reddetti. Orakoğlu adına katılma talebinin kabulüne karar veren Mis, sanık ve şikayetçinin beyanının alınması için duruşmayı erteledi. Bu davanın iddianamesinde Avcı hakkında 1 yıldan 2 yıl 4 aya kadar hapis cezası talep ediliyor. 

*şİRKET YETKİLİSİNİN MAğDUR OLDUğU DAVA* 
Kitaptaki ifadelerle bir şirketin yetkilisi olan ve ''ihaleye fesat karıştırmak'' suçlamasıyla Edirne 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde yargılanan Muharrem Polat'a karşı ''hakaret'' ile ''soruşturmanın gizliliğini ihlal'' ve ''adil yargılamayı etkilemeye teşebbüs'' suçlarını işlediği gerekçesiyle Avcı hakkında açılan davanın duruşmasına da sanık avukatı Okan katıldı. 

Avukat Okan, müvekkilinin huzurda dinlenmesi yönündeki talebini yineledi. Yargıç Mis, ara kararında, bu talebi reddederken, Avcı ile mağdur Polat'ın beyanlarının alınması için duruşmayı erteledi. 

*AVCI'YA ''üZDİL'E İFTİRA VE HAKARETTEN'' DAVA* 
üte yandan, Avcı hakkında, kitabında ismi geçen ve sigortacılık yaptığı bildirilen ''Osman Hilmi üzdil'e hakaret ettiği ve iftirada bulunduğu'' iddiasıyla yeni bir dava daha açıldığı öğrenildi. 

Avcı, bu dava kapsamında da Ankara 2. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesinde yargılanacak.


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*Emniyet Müdürü beni uyarmıştı* 

**
**

01.02.2011* - 17:23*

*Erikel, "Hamurcu, kişi ve kurumlardan belediye adına rüşvet topladığını söyledi. Hamurcu, belediyeden de kendisine teminat olarak 10 milyon TL’lik senet aldığını söyledi. Hamurcu, belediye yöneticilerinin yardım ettikleri fakir ailelerin güzel kızlarıyla da otelde beraber olduklarını iddia etti" dedi.

Kayseri'deki yolsuzluk iddialarıyla ilgili olarak Hacı Ali Hamurcu'ya iddialarını el yazısıyla yazdırdığını ve görüşme tutanağı hazırladığını belirten Ergenekon'un yeni davası tutuklu sanığı avukat Yusuf Erikel, ''Genel Sekreter Mustafa Yalçın'ı uzlaşma için aradım. Ama tehdit ettiğimi zannetti, telaşla 'böyle bir şey yok' dedi. Kayseri İl Emniyet Müdürü ile görüştüm. 'Bunlar seni aşar, gelir seni sarar' dedi'' şeklinde konuştu.*

*İSTANBUL* - '*'Ergenekon''* soruşturması kapsamında avukat Yusuf Erikel'in de aralarında bulunduğu 8 sanıklı davanın ikinci duruşması başladı. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nde oluşturulan salonda görülen duruşmaya, tutuklu sanıklar avukat Yusuf Erikel ile tutuksuz yargılanan Hayri Bildik, Hakan Arıkan, Aydoğan Aksüngü, Maruf şinik, Hakan Akdoğan, Recep Taylan ve Adem Uzun katıldı. 

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün'ün mazereti olması nedeniyle üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese'nin heyete başkanlık yaptığı duruşmaya, CHP Parti Meclisi üyesi avukat Mahmut Tanal da izleyici olarak katıldı. 

Duruşmada savunmasına devam eden Erikel, Mustafa Kemal'in 4 1 formülü olduğunu belirterek, bunların *''imanı, karakteri, ilkeleri ve hedefleri ile fikirleri''* olduğunu savundu. 

CHP'nin başarılı olamayışının nedenini, *''Atatürk'ten kaçması ve Atatürkçü olmayışı''* şeklinde ifade eden Erikel, CHP'nin kendisine enternasyonal sosyalist havası verdiğini öne sürdü. Erikel, şöyle devam etti: 

*CHP'NİN İMANI YOK CESARETİ YOK*
*''CHP'nin imanı yok, cesareti yok. Cesareti olsa gelir burada savunma yapar. CHP gelecek, Silivri'nin kapısına kendisini kilitleyecek. Genel merkezi karşıdaki araziye taşıyacak. Bizim üstümüzden istismar yapmaya çalışıyor. Güya yargılanan bazı sanıkları milletvekili yapacak. Bana, 'seni milletvekili yapacağız' deseler, 'benim siyasi partim var, sağol' der, teşekkür ederim. üünkü ben Atatürkçüyüm. CHP olsa olsa İnönü'cü olur. İnönü ile Atatürk'ün bana göre pek de irtibatları yoktur. İnönü ile Atatürk'ün yakınlığı, Ebu Süfyan ile Peygamberin yakınlığı kadardır. CHP'nin amacı AK Partiyi iktidara getirmektir. CHP seçime katılmasın AK Parti'nin oyu yüzde 20'ye düşer. CHP'den korktukları için AK Parti'ye oy veriyorlar.''* 

Atatürkçü geçinenlerin camiyi taşlamak için Anıtkabir'e sığındığını savunan Erikel, Türkiye'nin tek çıkış yolunun millet ile Mustafa Kemal, cami ile Anıtkabir, Kuran-ı Kerim ile Anayasa olduğunu belirterek, *''Bunlar bir araya gelmezse Cumhuriyet yıkılır. Cumhuriyet Kuran-ı Kerim ile kurulmuştur. Mustafa Kemal Allah'a şükürler olsun ki, 1400 sene sonra Kuran-ı Kerim'in öngördüğü devleti kurdu. Türkiye'de bir kısım camiye, bir kısım da Anıtkabir'e doluşuyor. Arada millet kalıyor. Dolayısıyla sorun çözülemiyor''* diye konuştu. 

Erikel, Anıtkabir'e gitmenin yolunun camiden, camiye gitmenin yolunun da Anıtkabir'den geçtiğini öne sürdü. 

Terör örgütü üyesi olmadığını belirten Erikel, *''Terör örgütü üyesi olsam çıkar söylerim. Benim gibi inanan bir adam ölümden korkmaz. Terör örgütü üyeliği boş laflar. Ben ne söylediğimi iyi bilirim. Burada bir tek yalan söylemedim. Türk Ordusunu savunuyorsam, Atatürk'ün ordusu olduğu için savunuyorum. Vahdettin'in ordusu olsaydı savunmazdım''* diye konuştu. 

*HAMURCU SENEDİ TEMİMAT OLARAK ALDIğINI SüYLEDİ*
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada savunmasına devam eden Erikel, Hamurcu'nun 2007 yılında arayarak 10 milyon lira alacağı olduğunu, icra takibi yapmasını istediğini, ardından da vekaletini aldığını söyledi.

Görüşmesinde, Hamurcu'nun Kayseri Büyükşehir Belediyesinde işçi kadrosunda getir götür işlerini yaptığını, Belediye Başkanı ve yardımcılarına yakın eleman olduğunu söylediğini aktaran Erikel, üzerinde Belediye Başkanı ve genel sekreterinin imzaları ile belediyenin mührü bulunduğu belirtilen 10 milyon lira yazılı çeki, *''teminat senedi olarak aldığını söylediğini''* anlattı. 

Erikel,*"Hamurcu, kişi ve kurumlardan belediye adına rüşvet topladığını söyledi. Hamurcu, belediyeden de kendisine teminat olarak 10 milyon TL’lik senet aldığını söyledi. Hamurcu, belediye yöneticilerinin yardım ettikleri fakir ailelerin güzel kızlarıyla da otelde beraber olduklarını iddia etti"* diye konuştu.

Hacı Ali Hamurcu'ya iddialarını el yazısıyla yazdırdığını ve görüşme tutanağı hazırladığını belirten Erikel, *''Genel Sekreter Mustafa Yalçın'ı uzlaşma için aradım. Ama tehdit ettiğimi zannetti, telaşla 'böyle bir şey yok' dedi. Kayseri İl Emniyet Müdürü ile görüştüm. 'Bunlar seni aşar, gelir seni sarar' dedi''* şeklinde konuştu. 

*KAYSERİ'DEKİ RüşVET İDDİALARI*
Erikel, daha sonra Ali Hamurcu'nun rüşvet iddiaları nedeniyle tutuklandığını, ardından da Kayseri Cumhuriyet Savcılığında kendisini suçlayan ifadeler verdiğini söyledi. 

Ali Hamurcu'nun kendisine iftira attığını ileri süren Erikel, tutuklanmasının ardından Hamurcu ile cezevinde bir kez görüştüğünü kaydetti. 

Ankara'da bürosu olduğu için ağabeyi avukat Yakup Erikel'e yetki belgesi verdiğini ifade eden Yusuf Erikel, Kayseri Büyükşehir Belediyesindeki yolsuzluk iddialarının üstünü kapatmak için ağabeyinin görevlendirildiği iddialarının yalan olduğunu da söyledi. 

*''Bir kuruş aldıysam zehir olsun, haram olsun''* diyen Erikel, *''Ali Hamurcu cahil adam. Cahil olmazsa rüşvet toplar mı?''* dedi. 

*SENET HAMURCUYA AİT*
Söz konusu 10 milyon lira değerindeki senedi düzenlemediğini öne süren Yusuf Erikel, sadece arkasında sahibine gönderileceği şeklindeki yazının kendisine ait olduğunu söyledi. *''Ben bir avukatım, senet tanzim eder miyim, imza atar mıyım?''* diyen Erikel, tutuklu olması nedeniyle senedin sahibi olan Hamurcu'ya veremediğini, kaybolmaması için de evinde sakladığını anlattı. 

*MASONLARA SALDIRIDA AğABEYİNİN İFADESİ ALINDI*
*''Ergenekon nasıl safsataysa, Deniz Feneri davası da safsata''* diyen Yusuf Erikel, *''Ben Zahit Akman'ı, Zekeriya Karaman'ı tanırım. Bunlar çalmazlar. Sütte leke vardır, bunlarda yoktur. Usulsüz bazı işler vardır ama boğazlarına giden para yoktur. Ergenekon nasıl AK Parti'nin uydurmasıysa, Deniz Feneri de CHP'nin uydurmasıdır. Kılıçdaroğlu, Kayseri olayını anladı mı ki Deniz Feneri davasını anlasın''* şeklinde konuştu. 

Erikel, *''Darbe sosyal bir vakadır. İktidarların da eceli vardır. Bu ecel ya doğal afetlerle olur, ya halk ayaklanmasıyla ya da darbeyle. Ama bu ecel gelir, iktidarlar da ölür''* diye konuştu. 

Bu arada, iddianamede yer alan Mason locası yöneticilerine yönelik eylem iddialarının başka bir soruşturma üzerinden devam ettiği, Ali Hamurcu'nun bu soruşturmanın şüphelisi olduğu anlaşıldı. 

Hamurcu'nun soruşturma kapsamındaki beyanında geçen *''Ali Suat Ertosun ve Hurşit Tolon'un da katıldığı toplantının Erikel'in ağabeyinin bürosunda yapıldığı''* iddialarına ilişkin de Yakup Erikel'in ifadesinin alındığı öğrenildi.

*ERGENEKON'U DENİZE ATIN BüTüN BALIKLAR üLüR*
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada savunmasına devam eden Erikel, ''Ergenekon'' davasının tamamen *''firavunvari''* olduğunu öne sürerek *''Ergenekon' iddianamesinde o kadar yalan ve iftira var ki tutup denize atsanız bütün balıklar ölür''* dedi. 

*HAKAN FİDAN YAKIN ARKADAşIM*
Bu davada sürekli MİT'ten evrak istendiğini ifade eden Erikel, *''Arayın MİT'i sorun şimdiki MİT müsteşarı Hakan Fidan çok yakın arkadaşımdır. Ona sorun 'Yusuf Erikel yalan söylüyor mu?' diye. Tek yalan söylemedim. Bana her şeyi soruyorsunuz ama Ergenekon ile ilgili hiçbir şey sormadınız''* diye konuştu. 

*NERİMAN AYDIN SADECE ARKADAşIM*
İddianamede, hakkında yurt dışından yüksek meblağda para getirdiği ve irtibatı olduğu belirtilen ikinci *''Ergenekon''* davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Neriman Aydın'ın da bu paranın yatırılması için çalıştığı bankada hesap açtığına yer verildiğini hatırlatan Erikel, Aydın'ın sadece bankanın yöneticileriyle görüşmesini sağladığını söyledi. 

*O PARA AVUKATLIK üCRETİM*
Yusuf Erikel, yurt dışından yüksek miktarda para getirdiği iddialarıyla ilgili olarak, birçok bankanın yurt dışındaki bankalarla olan işlerinde avukatlığını üstlendiğini belirterek, bahsedilen paranın bu bankaların avukatlık ücretleri olduğunu ileri sürdü. 

Erikel'in savunmasına ara veren mahkeme heyeti, duruşmayı 3 şubat Perşembe gününe erteledi.

(AA)

GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*BALYOZ DAVASINDA CEMAAT POLİSLERİ NASIL BELGE SIZDIRIYOR*

 

04.02.2011 *05:00*

Balyoz Davasında polis tarafından sızdırılan belgelerde bir parmak izi görülüyor
Gülen cemaatine yakın Zaman Gazetesi’nin Ergenekon, Balyoz, Kafes gibi davalara ilişkin kibaca söylersek "öngörülü" haberleri biliniyor. Söz konusu davalarda bir çok belge Zaman’a servis edildiği gibi, son olarak gizli tanıkların kimliklerinin de gazeteye sızdrıldığını ve gazetenin söz konusu ifadeleri röportaj formunda yayınladığını Odatv’de haberleştirdik. (Okumak için tıklayın)

İşte bu örneklere bir yenisi daha eklendi.

Olayı şöyle anlatalım…

*ZAMAN'IN HABERİ*

Balyoz Davası’na ilişkin iddiaların bir bir çürütülmesinin ardından Zaman Gazetesi’nde önceki gün bir haber yayınlandı. (Görmek için tıklayın)

Davada pek çok belgenin 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihinden sonra üretildiğinin kanıtlanması üzerine Zaman haberinde yine bir belge yayınladı. Gölcük’te yapılan aramalarda ortaya çıkan "*Bursa İli Ve İlçelerinde Mülki Amir Ve Belediye Başkanları"* isimli belgede ıslak imza vardı. *Söz konusu ıslak imzalı belge, Balyoz Planı’nda 11 numaralı CD’nin içinde de imzasız haliyle bulunuyordu*. Zaman’a göre bu durum Balyoz Planı’nın gerçek olduğunun kanıtıydı.

Biz önce Zaman’ın iddiasını çürütelim daha sonra çok önemli bir noktaya gelelim.

*BELGELERİN OLUşTURULMA TARİHİ*

Gölcük Donanması’nda bulunan ve Bursa’daki idareciler hakkında görüşlerin yazıldığı *“Bursa İli Ve İlçelerinde Mülki Amir Ve Belediye Başkanları"* ıslak imzalı belgesinin imzalanma tarihi 12 Eylül 2002. Oysa Balyoz Davası’nda bulunan 11 nolu CD’nin en erken oluşturulma tarihi *2 Ocak 2003*. CD içindeki *“Bursa İli ve İlçelerinde Mülki Amir ve Belediye Başkanları”* isimli belge en erken 6 Ocak 2003 tarihinde oluşturulurken, *son kez 4 şubat 2003’te kaydedilmiş*. *Soru çok basit, henüz hazırlanmamış Balyoz belgesi imzalanmış olabilir mi?* üstelik ıslak imzalı belgenin *henüz AKP hükümeti kruulmadan önce hazırlandığı hatırlanırsa,* gerçek bir jandarma belgesinin yüzlerce gerçek belge gibi Balyoz Planları arasına yerleştirildiğini söylemek muhtemel. 19 CD içindeki belgelerin darbe planları içerenler hariç kalanlarının doğru olduğunu sanıklar zaten kabul ediyor.

*EK KLASüRDEKİ BELGE*

şimdi biz size çok ilginç bir başka örneğe götürelim…

Gölcük aramasından sonra savcılığın hazırladığı 43. klasörde haberdeki belgenin görüntüsü yayınlandı. *ünce ek klasördeki belgenin 2. sayfasının görüntüsünü size gösterelim:*

**

Belgenin kamuoyuna savcılık tarafından dağıtılan örneğinde görüldüğü gibi görüntü okunmayacak kadar kötü. Bu nedenle sanık avukatları tarafından ancak görülebildiği kadar incelenebiliyor.

*ZAMAN'DA YAYINLANAN HALİ*

şimdi sizi aynı belgenin Zaman Gazetesi’nde önceki gün yayınlanan haline götürelim. Zaman’daki görüntü çok net. üstelik Zaman’daki görüntü taranma yoluyla değil fotoğraf yoluyla çoğaltılmış olarak görünüyor.



Zaman’daki görselin sol alt köşesine dikkatli bakıldığında dikkat çeken bir ayrıntı göze çarpıyor. *Belgenin sol alt köşesinde mavi eldiven takmış bir elin parmağı göze çarpıyor. Kısacası fotoğrafı çeken kişinin elinde mavi eldiven var.* Zaman’a söz konusu fotoğrafı ulaştıran kişi de muhtemeldir ki aynı organizasyonun üyesi.

*ASKERLER OLABİLİR Mİ*

Gölcük’teki aramayı polis değil askerler gerçekleştirdi. Askerlerden sonra belgeler polise gitti. Buradan da savcılığa. 

Askerlerin yaptığı aramanın basına sızdırılan bir kısmını aşağıda izleyebilirsiniz.

http://www.odatv.com/n.php?n=iste-ba...agi-0402111200

Görüntülerde görülebileceği gibi aramayı yapan askerler de eldiven kullanıyorlar.

*Ancak ellerinde şeffaf bir eldiven var.*

*MAVİ ELDİVEN KİMİN*

Peki cemaate, askeri aramalarda çıkan belgeleri sızdıran bu mavi eldiven kime ait?
*Polis mi yoksa savcılıktan birileri mi mavi eldiven kullanıyor?*

şimdi size Emniyet teşkilatından haber veren “polis-haber” sitesinin bir haberine götürelim. 
Haber metni şöyle: *“Türkiye'de giderek artan domuz grıbi vürüsü nedeniyle emniyeti çeşitli tedbirler almasına yöneltti. Polis, toplumsal gösterilerde domuz gribine karşı hijyenik eldiven giymeye başladı.” (Okumak için tıklayın)*
İsterseniz bir de haberin görüntüsüne bakalım:



Kısacası mavi eldiven, bir süredir Emniyet teşkilatında kullanılıyor.
Zaman'a belge sızdıran mavi eldivenliler polis olabilir mi?

*Barış Terkoğlu*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*HRANT DİNK CİNAYETİNDE CEMAATüİ POLİSLERİN ROLü*

 

05.02.2011 *01:51*


Hrant Dink, Santoro, Zirve yayınevi gibi cinayetler emniyette cemaat şüphesini doğruluyor

Hrant Dink, Misyoner ve Rahip Santoro cinayetlerinin sebep ve yöntem olarak bu kadar benzeşmesinin işaret ettiği bir nokta var. Cinayetler halk içersindeki *İslamizasyon üalışmaları’nın takıldığı, istemediği unsurlara cevap niteliği taşıyor.* üzellikle Hrant Dink cinayetiyle iyice kavranmış olan Emniyet teşkilatı zaafiyetini hatırlamamızda fayda var.

Aslında belge ve uyarılar var fakat polis ilgilenmemiş mi? Diyelim ki İstanbul’da olmaz ya oldu polisin gözünden kaçtı. Ancak taşrada polisin bilgisi dışında nasıl böyle önemli siyasi cinayetler/suikastler planlanabiliyor.

Acaba her şey bir önemsemezlik, milliyetçi bir refleks gereği mi böyle savsaklanmıştı? Yada “Kafes Eylem” , “Balyoz planlarıyla” zaten sıkıştırılmak istenen azınlığa ilk korku işareti miydi, diyeceğiz? Bakın bunlar oldu, suç belgelerini bulduk, özgür basın sayesinde ordudaki kötülükleri çözüyoruz, bir yerlere girdik, gizli odalarda neler keşfettik diyorlar. üyle bir kurgu ki, cinayetlerin veya ülkedeki bütün asayiş ve siyaset facialarının sebepleri peşi sıra yazılı çizili imzalı belgeler olarak gezdiriliyor. Onlarca insan tutuklanıyor. Sanki istihbaratın, iktidarın hiç günahı yok…

Ne kadar senaryoya uygun değil mi?

*Uluslararası ve yurt içi bu kadar önemli bir suikast planlanır-gerçekleşirken ve her şeyin bilen polisler veya istihbarat elemanları ayni yerde görev yapmaya devam ederlerken, bunları bir “güç” koruyordur diyorsunuz.*

Emniyet Teşkilatının İslami bir tonla dizayn edildiğine ve bu dizaynın AKP iktidarıyla daha da yerleştiğine yönelik tespit ve yorumlar, medyada bir şekliyle ses getirerek yer aldı. (Hanefi Avcı raporları) Emniyet teşkilatındaki İslami iç örgütlenmenin mensuplarının, emniyet istihbaratlarını cemaatin bazı kadrolarına taşıdığını öğrendik. Hatta ulu orta gezen bu kadar mahrem istihbaratların sebebini de anlamış olduk.

CHP eski Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal’ın oldukça mahrem ve edepten uzak komplosunun ardından, Pensilvanya’ya selam etmesi ve şükran bildirimi yapması, oldukça manidar bir sahne oldu, bizler için.

*HOCALARIN EMNİYETİ*

Emniyet teşkilatı, Hocalara göre yönetiliyor:

“… Her kritik birimde cemaatin irtibatı ve sorumlusu yer almış, özellikle istihbarat. KUM ve diğer birimlerin bilgi işlem birimleri büyük oranda cemaat taraftarlarından oluşmuştur. Bu birimlerde başlangıçta farklı kişiler var ise de onlar da çeşitli yöntemlerle buralardan uzaklaştırılmıştır.

Emniyete ait tüm arşiv ve bilgiler cemaatin arşivine taşınmış, mevcutlar da istendiği an cemaatin isteklerine uygun olarak kullanılmaktadır. Emniyetin İstihbarat ve KOM birimlerinde teknik ve amir kadrosu büyük oranda cemaatin elamanı konumunda veya bilerek cemaatten gelen talimatlara uymaktadır. Aslında bu örgütlülük yalnızca emniyet içinde mevcut değildir, cemaat hemen hemen tüm kurumlarda az veya çok örgütlü haldedir. üğrendiğim kadarıyla MİT, ordu, yargı ve milletvekilleri içinde imam konumunda kişiler bulunmaktadır.

*Cemaat hakkında herhangi bir ihbar geldiğinde, daha araştırmaya başlanmadan o birimdeki cemaat mensuplarınca haber verilip tedbir alınmaktadır. Yakın zamanda birkaç defa MİT ve Emniyete cemaatin faaliyetleri, hatta en üstteki imam ümer kod adlı kişi hakkında bilgi gitmiş, MİT araştırmaya başladığı an haberdar olunmuş ve gerekli tedbirler alınmıştır.*

Genelde her kurumun imamı işleri yönetmektedir. Emniyet, ordu, MİT, basın ve medya, yargı, maliye gibi tüm büyük kurumlardan sorumlu olan bir imam vardır. Her imamın altında o kurumun her biriminde sorumlular mevcuttur, bu en yukarıdan başlayıp alta kadar yoğun örgütlü olarak devam eder.
Ağırlıklı olarak merkez ve büyük illerde olmak üzere tüm illerde örgütlülük söz konusudur. Her hafta toplanılarak o kurum/birimdeki genel durumlar değerlendirilir ve yukarıya arz edilecek konular çıkarılır. Alt birim imamları kendi aralarında toplanırlar. En yukarıda o kurum için istişare heyeti denebilecek üst sorumlulardan oluşan komitevari bir birim olup, onun üstünde o kurumun imamı bulunur. Daha üstte kurum imamları bir araya gelip ülke genelindeki işleri ve kurumlar arası çalışmaları değerlendirirler. Bir kurumun yapacağı işlere diğerlerinin desteği, oralardaki bilgiler istenir.
Bununla birlikte her kurum imamı ayrıca doğrudan yurtdışında bulunan Fethullah Hoca'ya bilgi verip ondan talimat alır, yani olup biten her şey hocanın bilgi ve kontrolünde gerçekleşir, dolayısıyla meydana gelen olaylar asla sıradan bir cemaat mensubunun kendi kafasına göre yaptığı şeyler değildir.

Eğer bu insanlar sadece yardımlaşma, dayanışma, birbirleriyle aile ve arkadaşlık ilişkisi kurma gibi faaliyetler içinde olsalardı elbette buna itiraz edilmezdi ama şimdi görüldüğü kadarı ile devleti idare eden Bakanlık ve Genel Müdürlüklere, hatta hükümete alternatif bir yapı kurularak tüm kurumlar yönetilmektedir. Her şey olmasa da hayati konular, önemli tayin ve atamalar, önemli operasyonlar bu yapı tarafından planlanıp uygulanmaktadır. Operasyonlara bu yapı karar verip devletin sistemlerini kendi amaçları doğrultusunda çalıştırmakta, aynı anda kendi taraftarları ve kendilerinin denetiminde olan basın yayın organları ve internet siteleri vasıtasıyla linç kampanyaları yapılmakta, doğru yanlış her turlu bilgi çarpıtılarak servis edilmekte, kamuoyu yanlı ve yanlış bilgilerle yanlış kanaat sahibi olmaktadır.

Hukuka uygun veya farklı yöntemle elde edilen bilgiler ve her türlü yöntem kullanılarak hedef seçilen kişiler linç edilmek istenmektedir. Zamanla bu bilgiler tahrif edilerek, ekleme ve çıkarmalar yapılarak kullanıldığı gibi çoğunlukla da her yerde bulunan gizli elemanları özellikle ordu içerisindeki faaliyet ve çalışmaları rapor etmektedir.

Daha sonra bu haberleri belgelemek için delil bulmaya çalışılmakta, bulunan veya yaratılan belge, evrak veya materyaller aranan mahallere konarak, aramada ele geçti işlemi yapılmaktadır. Failleri bulunmuş birçok olay, başlatılan ve yeterli delil bulunamayan başta Ergenekon olmak üzere pek çok başka davalarla irtibatlandınlmaya çalışılmakta, hukuk ve mantık zorlanmaktadır.

Bugün bilenen gazete, televizyon ve dergiler haricinde Aktif haber, Derin düşünce, Roothaber, Habertime, Habervaktim, Sonsayfa, recepa. blogspot gibi onlarca internet sitesi cemaat mensuplarınca kurulmuştur. Tek merkezden yönetilen haberler buradan verilerek kamuoyu istenilen doğrultuda yönlendirilmektedir. Başta polis olmak üzere tüm kurumlardaki cemaat taraftarlarından gelen bilgiler bu haber sitelerine servis edilmekte, kendilerine karşı olan tüm kişilere ise buralardan saldırılmaktadır. 

Cemaattin gizli imamları bu sitelerde gerçek ve farklı adlarla köşe yazıları yazmakta ve geniş cemaat sempatizanı kitleleri yönlendirmektedir. Yusuf Gezgin, Y. Derinsoy gibi sahte isimler altında makaleler ve Derin Yapı ve Türkiye gibi kitaplar yazılmaktadır. Sanki birbirinden ayrı kaynaklarmış gibi gözüken şeyler aslında tek bir kaynaktan yönlendirilmekte, hatta zamanla resmi bilgiye dönüşmektedir. Bir kısmı polis kaynaklarından alınan ancak çarpıtılarak cemaat propagandası haline dönüştürülen akıl dışı iddialar, farklı internet siteleri ve yayın organlarında yayımlanarak halkın zihninde gerçek bilgi haline dönüştürülmektedir”.

*(Kaynak: Haliç’te Yaşayan Simonlar Hanefi Avcı)*
(Ayrıca konuyla ilgili; 22.08.2010 odatv.com http://www.odatv.com/n.php?n=hanefi-...adi-2208101200 )

*CİNAYETLER NEDEN ARTIYOR*

Emniyet teşkilatındaki İslami ton baskınlaştıkça neden anti-Hıristiyan eylemler artar?

Emniyet teşkilatı içersinde ayrı bir devlet kurulursa, ne için kim için gündem yaratıp kaotik manzaralar sergiler? Polisin gözünün önünden ne hikmetse, ülkenin Hıristiyan unsurlarına bu kadar terör yaratılacak, ardından bu işlerin tek suçlusu belgesiyle beraber arama ya da servis edilme sonucu “askerler ve planları“ olacak. *Hatta bu haberleri kara düzen kağıt boyayarak yapanlar, basın özgürlüğü ve cesaretin simgesi olacaklar. Avrupa’dan destek ve ödüller alacaklar.*

Bir yerde amiyane tabirle, başıbozukluk bir kendini göstermeye görsün, ardından yaşanılan her kanunsuzluğun sebebi elbette ki o bozuk yapılanmadan güç alacaktır. O bozuk yapılanmanın, Hrant Dink suikastında en önemli sanıklardan biri olduğunu unutmamak gerekir. Cinayetle ilgili soruşturmalarda İslami örgütlenmelerin Emniyet teşkilatlarındaki rolleri mutlaka değerlendirilmeli. Hrant Dink ve diğer vahşi Hıristiyan cinayetleri ve bu zümreye yönelik birçok terör olayının gerçekleşeceğini; 1995’ten itibaren Avrupa ve Amerika basınından okuyoruz. Emniyet teşkilatındaki cemaat yapılanmalarının güçlenmesi ya da örgütlü hale gelişinin ardından, İngiltere basınında bir bir yazılmış ne varsa yasayan bir ülke gündemiyle karşı karşıya kalıyoruz.

*Ve bunlardan haberdar istihbarat ve emniyet elemanları; olmuşlara ve olacaklara kulak asmıyorlar. İlgilenmiyorlar.* 

Malatya’da öldürülen Alman vatandaşı misyoner, Malatya Ermeni mezarlığında kimsesizler gibi oradaki Ermeni vatandaşlarımızca gömülecek, Almanya gibi vatandaşına sahip çıkacak -hele ki misyonerlik yapan vatandaşı-, bu cinayetlerin sorumlusu, maktulü, katiliyle ilgilenmeyecek? Yine oldukça manidar bir sahne.

1995 ten itibaren yükselişte olan bir liderle 2 dönemlik iktidarından önce “Camiler kışla, minareler süngü, kubbeler miğfer, müminler askerimizdir” sözleriyle siyaset sahnesine çıkan bir oluşum var. Emniyet teşkilatından, sağlık kuruluşlarına, kısacası devletin birçok kurum ve kuruluşuna bu zihniyetin devamı yerleştirilip muktedir kılındı. Ancak bizleri bunca hayrete düşüren asayiş facialarında, suikastlar, ülkenin kaderiyle ilgili ulu orta saçılmış belgeler bunun gibi birçok düzensiz kanunsuz olayların yarattığı gündemde, Hrant Dink cinayetinin ancak bu gündemi destekler bir vakaymış gibi algılanması algılatılması, yapılan başka bir haksızlık-hukuksuzluktur. *Devletin asayişinden güvenliğinden sorumlu birimin Amerika’da kim olursa olsun ona biatla çalışmak istemesi, aklımızda beliren (1995 sonrasında ardı ardına yayınlanan BBC ve London – Newyork Times ta uyarı gibi yayınlanan, Türkiye’de doğu Hıristiyanlara terör yapılacak, baskı altına alacaklar gibi haberler) anti-Hıristiyan dalganın en önemli sebeplerinden biri gibi görünmüyor mu?* Bunca işarete, zanlısını tasvir eden veriye rağmen, asla bu yapılanmanın azınlıklara yakınmış gibi görünen basın organlarınca anılmaması da bizim için oldukça manidar bir sahne.

*Lena Umay*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*ADALETİN şEYTAN üüGENİ "BEşİKTAş-SİLİVRİ-HASDAL"*

 

*Deniz Kurmay Albay Ali Türkşen'in yazdığı mektup*

05.02.2011 *02:18*

Bir haftaya daha Silivri’de başlayacağım. Gitmek istemiyorum. Gitmek zorundayım. Canım ne kadar sıkılsa da en azından tutuksuz yargılanmakla teselli bulmaya çalışıyorum. Sevincimin buruk bir sevinç olduğunu düşünüyorum, geldiği gibi gidiyor. *Savunmam hazır değil, neyi savunacağımı bilemediğim gibi nasılsa iki seneden önce de bana sıra gelmez diyorum.* Hem Gölcük gibi yeni gömüler de çıkar mı acaba diye aklımdan geçince, hiçbir şeye hazırlanayım istemiyorum. üalışma masamı toplasam da dağılıyor. Dergiler, gazete kupürleri, kağıt parçaları, arasında ayraçlarla okunmayı bekleyen kitaplar. Bir yerlerde Komutan olduğum zamanlarda çektirdiğim Albay rütbeli fotoğrafımı duvara iliştirmişim. Bakıyorum, acı acı tebessüm ediyorum. Bilgisayarımda o güne ait başka fotoğrafları buluyorum. Eşim ve oğlum da varmış bir diğerinde. Gülmüşüm. Mutluyum belli. Ailem de. *Demek bir zamanlar mutlu da olmuşuz diyorum*. Canım sıkılmaya devam ediyor. Gitmek istemiyorum. Gitmek zorundayım. Boynumuza yine kırmızı ipli, kırmızı kartları takmak zorunda kalacağız, üzerinde ve tam ortada büyük siyah harflerle *“SANIK”* yazacak. Yine cebime koyarım, takmam nasılsa diyorum. Züğürt tesellisi diye düşünüyorum. Masam çok dağınık. Kafam da. *Volkan Konak**’ın Mimoza CD’si ile “UğUR MUMCU-İz Sürerken” yan yana düşmüş. Kim bilir ne zaman dinlerim diyorum, canım yine sıkılıyor*. İki nezle hapıyla, iki tane bir lira, bir elli kuruş, üç de yirmi beş, toplanmış, epey önce boşalmış kahve fincanına arkadaşlık ediyorlar. Gözüm elli kuruşa takılıyor. Alıyorum, bakıyorum, eviriyorum, çeviriyorum. Odanın soğuğu elli kuruşun metalini daha da soğutmuş. Ne alınır ki elli kuruşa diyorum kendi kendime. Sonra buluyorum. Gülüyorum.

*O TEFERRUAT DEDİğİNİZ BENİM HAYATIM*
Yorgun, şaşkın, uykulu, huzursuz birkaç günün ardından, gecenin bir yarısı çıkarıldığım ağır ceza hakiminin, darlığından mı yoksa bir gecede en fazla kişiyi tutuklama rekorunun verdiği yorgunluktan mı gevşettiğini bilemediğim, gömleğiyle aynı renk çiğ sarı kravatı takılıyor aklıma. Hipnoz olmuş gibi kravata bakarken hakimin sorusuyla kendime geliyorum. Savcıya anlatamadığım derdimi hakime hiç anlatamıyorum. “*Teferruat bunlar Albay’ım,” diyor. “O teferruat dediğiniz benim hayatım,” diyeceğim, diyemiyorum.* İlk defa ağır ceza hakimi görüyorum, tepkisini tahmin edemediğimden mi cevap veremedim diye düşünüyorum, cevabı kendime de veremiyorum. Elli kuruşluk bir CD’de bulunan yazının altında imza hanem varmış. Yazının yazan hanesinde de yine ismim. “Herkes istediği ismi yazar oraya,” diyorum. Savcı da hakim de aynı şeyi söylüyor. Ellerinde kapı gibi “bilimsel ve teknolojik” bir rapor varmış, inkar etmemeliymişim. Ben yazmışım bu yazıyı. Açık seçik belliymiş. “*Nerede, hangi bilgisayarda yazmışım?”* diyorum. “Yazmışsın,” diyorlar, başka da bir şey demiyorlar. Rapor varmış ellerinde. Göreyim diyorum, “Yassak hemşerim,” diyorlar. Sabaha karşı dörtte yataktan fırlıyorum. Bulacağım o raporu. Tembelliğin sonu budur. Daha önce hiç bakmadığım için yüz seksen dört klasör arasında raporu sabaha karşı ancak buluyorum. Aslında öyle dememiş de lafı evirmiş çevirmiş biraz, raporu hazırlayan “bilimsel ve teknolojik” şahıs. Nasıl anlarsan artık. Tüm iyi niyetimle, ben anlatamadım herhalde diyorum. Bu sefer hazırlıklıyım. Yeni elli kuruşluk CD’lerde çıkan başka belgeler varmış. Ah bir kabul etsek kabahatimizi nasıl kolaylaşacak her şey. Ama nasıl kabul edeceğimi bilemiyorum. Bu sefer hazırlıklıyım. Nerede, hangi bilgisayarda hazırlamışım diye ısrarla soracağım. Sonra gözüm, hazırladığım iddia olunan dosyalardan birinin, hazırlanış tarih ve saatine takılıyor. Burnum soğuktan kızarmış. Kazağımın çekiştirdiğim yenlerini yüzüme götürüyor, biraz ısınmak için hoh yapıyorum avuçlarıma. Bu odanın kalorifer petekleri hava mı yapmış ne? Bir hava yapmayan kalorifer petekleri kalmıştı zaten diyorum. Ona da katlanacağız artık. Yan odadan dalış defterimi alıyorum, tekrar sandalyeme oturuyorum. İddia edilen tarihi buluyorum. Yılbaşı biletime teselli çıkmış kadar sevinebiliyorum. Tek rakamla büyük ikramiyeyi kaçırıyorum. *Belgeyi hazırladığım iddia olunan gün ve saatte neredeyse suyun altındaymışım. O gün çekilmiş dijital fotoğrafları buluyorum. Zamanlar tutuyor. Uzun bir dalış günü olmuş. TRT’den Komutanlığın tanıtımı için çekime gelmişler; “Savaşta Barışta Türk Ordusu”.* Programın giriş anonsunu yeniden yazıyorum aklımda; *“şok şok şok. Albay dipten kum yerine belge çıkardı.”* Kameramanla yaptığımız sohbet aklıma geliyor, bir de aynı sahneyi birkaç kez tekrarlamak zorunda kalışımız. Sonra Nuri Albay’ la Barbaros ’un başına gelenleri hatırlıyorum. Belge hazırladıkları iddia olunan saatlerde birinin Amerika’da diğerinin İtalya’da olduklarını ve bunu da ispatlamalarına karşın yargılanmaktan kurtulamadıklarını düşünüyorum. Pek de ümitlenemiyorum. “Kül hali” ne demek hala bilemiyorum. Yurt dışındaki birinin bile, “olay kül halinde değerlendirildiğinde yapmış olabileceği kanaatine varılmasını” hele hiç anlamıyorum. Elli kuruşluk CD’lerle hayatımız küle çevrildi diyorum. Kafamda bir ses; *“Teferruat bunlar Albay’ım,”* diyor. Gözümün önüne gömlekle aynı renk kirli sarı kravat geliyor. Hayatta bir daha sarı renk kravat takmam diyorum kendi kendime.

*ALİ TATAR KIRMIZI HALKA İüİNDE*
Okuduğum kitabın kapağında yan yana dizilmiş dört tane boş bank fotoğrafı var. Yazarının önemli bir ödül aldığının işareti altın sarısı yuvarlağı ve içinde yazan ödülün ismini okuyorum. Kitabın dördüncü baskısına yetiştiğime kızıyorum. Altında kalan gazeteyi kenara çekiyorum. Başlık tüm sayfayı kaplamış; “*İşTE TüRK SUBAYI”* yazıyor büyük siyah harflerle. Yıllarca bir arada görev yaptığım, bir kısmıyla da hapishanede tanıştığım silah arkadaşlarımı görüyorum fotoğrafta. *Bir de Ali Tatar’ı kırmızı halka içinde*. üoğu duruşmaya gelen abisi ile eşinin yüzlerini hatırlıyorum. Hayatımda tanıdığım hiç kimsenin, yaşadığı acıyı bu kadar yüzünde taşıdığına şahit olmadığımı düşünüyorum. Elli kuruşa hayatları kararan diğer aileler geliyor gözümün önüne. *Bir de fırça gibi saçlarıyla Mehmet Ali. Cep telefonuna “sehven” bilgi eklendiği haberini okuyorum diğer gazeteden*. Onun hayatını karatmak için elli kuruşluk bile masraf yapmamışlar diyorum. Gazeteyi katlayıp yerine kaldırıyorum.

Gitmek istemiyorum. Gitmek zorundayım. Elli kuruşa mahvolan hayatlarımızı düşünüyorum. Avukatıma soruyorum, kendim kanun-kitap karıştırıyorum. “Böyle delil, delil olmaz,” diyorlar. “E o zaman,” diyorum. Delillerin sonra değerlendirileceğini öğreniyorum. *“Olmayan şeyin belgesi mi olur,”* diyeceğim ama birden bu cümleyi sarf edebilecek kadar önemli bir mevkide olmadığım aklıma geliyor, susuyorum. Gömleklerimi ve takım elbiselerimi yan yana dizmeye başlıyorum. Hepsine uygun birkaç kravat da çıkarıyorum. Dolabımdaki tek sarı kravatı bir kenara ayırıyorum. İlk fırsatta bir arkadaşıma vereceğim. Ceza sana. Elli kuruşa da ceza, onu da diğer bozukluklardan ayırıyorum. Masanın bir kenarında mahzun, boynu bükük kalıyor. Elli kuruşa karartılan hayatlarımızın sorumlusu oymuş gibi, tüm hıncımı soğuktan kararmış paradan alıyorum. Bavulumu kapatıyorum. Yine hastalanacağım, burnumu tutunca anlıyorum. Gitmek istemiyorum. Elli kuruşa kararan hayatımın kalanını toparlamak için gitmek zorundayım diye düşünüyorum. “Hem bak, elli kuruşa hayatım karardı derken, elli kuruşluk yazar da oldun,” diyorum. Gülüyorum. Kafamdaki ses bir kez daha, “Teferruat bunlar Albay’ım,” diyor. Bir daha gülüyorum…

*MEğER EN SORUNLU BİZMİşİZ*
*Değerli Büyüklerim, Komutanlarım, silah arkadaşlarım, eş, dost, akraba ve kardeşlerim.*

Sizlerin de yakından takip ettiği üzere, Deniz Kuvvetlerimize mensup çok sayıda personelin adının karıştığı davaların sayısı her geçen gün artıyor. Poyrazköy-Amirallere Suikast-Kafes-Casusluk-Fuhuş-Balyoz şimdilik bildiklerimiz. Bu davalar sayesinde öğrenmiş olduk ki, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerimizin meğer en sorunlu birimi Deniz Kuvvetleriymiş. En son Donanma Komutanlığı bulgularıyla neredeyse adı bir listede yer almayan (Amiraller de dahil olmak üzere) mensubumuz kalmadı. Ancak ne tesadüf ki, iki yıldır süregelen tüm bu toz duman bulutu arasında adı bir davaya konu olmamış, bırakın davayı herhangi bir listede adı dahi geçmeyen birçok _kardeşimiz_de var. Bu durum elbette kimseyi şüpheli durumuna düşürmez ve aralarında kendimden fazla güvendiğim arkadaşlarım da yok değil ama insan “bazıları için” bu kadar fazla tesadüfe de hayret etmiyor değil. E biz de haliyle okuyoruz kitaplardan, gözümüz var bunca sene gördük bir şeyler ve duyduk kulaklarımızla istemesek de bazı şeyleri. Büyüklerimiz, _“bir kısım devlet kurumlarına girmeleri konusunda_ _teşvik edilen__”_ bu arkadaşlarımız için bir şeyler yapmadıkça, onlar da kendilerini hayalet sanmaya devam edecekler. Anlaşılan yakında meydan, cesareti ve ahlakları, ancak silah arkadaşlarını sırtından vurmaya yeten, bu teşvik edilmiş şahıslara kalacak. Artık hiç korkmadan arsızca at koşturabildiğiniz bugünkü ortamda, yakında alacağınız terfi, rütbe ve makamlarınızın şimdiden hayırlara vesile olmasını (!), Efendinizle muhabbetinizin daim olmasını (!) diliyorum. Ayrıca Allah, siz teşvik edilenlerle uygun makamlar arasındaki uyum seviyesini, şiirden şarkıya, şarkıdan romana çıkartsın, sizler sayesinde demokrasimiz hep en ileri olsun inşallah!

Bu şahıslar ve diğer kurumlardaki benzerleri var oldukça, daha çok Mehmet Ali’lerin telefonlarına “sehven” numaralar yüklenir, değil Donanma Komutanlığının, Genelkurmay Başkanlığının en mahrem yerlerinden bile çıkmadık belge kalır. Elli kuruşluk CD’lerle dünyanın en masrafsız ve etkili savaşını kendi Silahlı Kuvvetlerine karşı yürüten bir çetenin kurbanı olduk. Adaletin şeytan üçgeni “Beşiktaş-Silivri-Hasdal”arasında ömür boyu çare bulamayacağımız bir kanser türüne yakalandık, bizler ve ailelerimiz dışında bu durum kimin umurunda ondan da çok emin değilim. Allah sonumuzu hayretsin. Bir tek sözüm var siz hain tayfasına; zulmünüzün saltanatını sonsuz sanmayın. Hiçbir zaman tespit edilemeyeceğinizi zannetseniz de, sizlerin ve destekçilerinizin sonunu, baba hasretiyle küçücük yaşta hapishanelerle tanıştırdığınız gözü yaşlı bebelerle, mahkeme salonlarında bile evladına doya doya sarılamayan anaların ahı getirecek. Elbet o hesap gününü yaşarken göreceğiz hepimiz.

Sözde Ergenekon ve ilintilenmeye çalışılan davalar uğrunda hayatını kaybeden tüm günahsızların ailelerine, bir an önce özgürlüklerine kavuşmalarını beklediğimiz sivil-asker tüm mağdurlarımıza ve siz sevgili dostlarıma en derin saygı ve sevgilerimle…

*Ali Türkşen, Deniz Kurmay Albay.*
*7 numaralı Poyrazköy, 120 numaralı Balyoz davası sanığı.*

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*DEVRİMCİ KARARGAH’IN SİLAHLARI HANGİ üLKEDEN GELİYOR*



*Savcıların iddiasına göre Devrimci Karargah örgütünü ABD eğitiyor*

05.02.2011 *03:43*

Hanefi Avcı’nın da sanıkları arasında olduğu Devrimci Karargah Davası iddianamesi dün kabul edildi. 130 sayfadan oluşan iddianamede önemli ayrıntılar göze çarpıyor.

İddianamenin 23. Sayfasında örgütten ele geçirildiği iddia edilen patlayıcı maddelerin ABD kaynaklı olduğu ve ABD üzel kuvvetlerinin terör örgütlerini eğitmede söz konusu silahları kullandığı iddia ediliyor.

*İddianamede yer alan söz konusu bölüm şöyle:*

“Elde edilen patlayıcı madde yapımında kullanılan malzemelerle ilgili olarak dış kap, düzenek vb. yönleriyle Türkiye genelinde meydana gelen olay yerlerinde ve operasyonlarda elde edilen patlayıcı maddelerle gerekli mukayesenin yapılması çalışmaları ile ilgili olarak Bomba Bilgi Merkezi tarafından hazırlanan raporda; 07.08.2008 tarihinde Selimiye Kışlasına düzenlenen havan toplu saldırı eyleminde olay yerinden elde edilen materyallerin yapılan incelemesi neticesinde, olayda kullanılan el yapısı havan’ın TM 31-210 isimli (*Amerika Birleşik Devletleri üZEL KUVVETLERİ için hazırlanan*) kitapçıkta belirtilen el yapısı havan ile büyük oranda benzerlik gösterdiğinin belirtildiği, TM 31-210 isimli kitapçık kapağındaki, DEPARTMENT OF THE ARMY TECHNİCAL MANUAL ibaresinin “ORDU TEKNİK TALİMNAME DAİRESİ” anlamına geldiği, IMPROVİSED MUNİTİONS HANDBOOK ibaresinin “PRATİK (TABİİ) HARP SİLAHLARI EL KİTABI” anlamına geldiği, HEADQUARTERS, DEPARTMENT OF ARMY ibaresinin “KARA KUVVETLERİ KOMUTANLIğI, ANA KARARGAH” anlamına geldiğinin belirtildiği, Devrimci Karargah terör örgütünün gerçekleştirdiği Selimiye kışlasına düzenlenen havan saldırısı eyleminde olay yerinden elde edilen materyallerin TM 31-210 isimli kitapçık üzerinden yapılan karşılaştırmasında;

ABD Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Ana Karargahı tarafından hazırlanan ORDU TEKNİK TALİMNAMESİ’ne ait TM 31-210 IMPROVİSED MUNİTİONS HANDBOOK el kitabında, Amerika Birleşik Devletleri üZEL KUVVETLERİ’ne hali hazırda mevcut ve uygun malzemelerden, hurda yığınlarından, yaygın ve evlerde bile kullanılan kimyevi maddelerden, herhangi bir alışveriş merkezinden rahatlıkla satın alınabilecek malzeme ve aletlerden alet tabii (doğaçlama) silah ve patlayıcı yapmayı amaçlandığı*, Kitapçık ilk defa 1969 yılında BİRLEşİK DEVLETLER KARA KUVVETLERİ tarafından yayınlandığı,* *IMPROVİSED MUNİTİONS HANDBOOK tabii patlayıcı aletlerin nasıl yapılacağı konusunda ve Birleşik Devletlerin birliklerinin kendilerine karşı kullanımını açıklayan en önemli kaynaklardan olduğu.*

Devrimci Karargah terör örgütünün gerçekleştirdiği Havanlı saldırı eyleminde kullanılan malzeme ve düzeneğin hazırlanmasındaki yöntemin *Amerika Birleşik Devletleri üZEL KUVVETLERİ için hazırlanan TM 31-210 isimli kitapla birebir uyumlu olduğunun belirtildiği anlaşılmıştır.* 

*Yapılan düzenek incelemesinde ABD üzel Kuvvetleri askeri teknik ve yöntemlerinin terör örgütü militanlarının eğitiminde kullanıldığı görülmüştür.* 

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BALYOZ SAVCILARI İüİN SUü DUYURUSU*

 

*“Kanıtları sakladılar”*

04.02.2011 *12:45*

Balyoz davasının sanıkları *üetin Doğan, Süha Tanyeri* ve *Dursun üiçek*’in avukatları, Cumhuriyet savcıları *Mehmet Ergül, Bilal Bayraktar, Ali Haydar, Süleyman Pehlivan, Mehmet Murat Yönder* ve *Mehmet Berk* hakkında HSYK’ya suç duyurusunda bulundu.

Savcılar hakkında adli ve idari soruşturmanın başlatılmasını talep eden avukatlar, suç duyurusunda bulundukları savcıların görevlerini ihmal ettiklerini ve bazı kanıtları savunmadan bizzat saklayarak gerçeğin ortaya çıkmasını engellediklerini söylediler.

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Güler ve Cerrah'a soruşturma* 

**

**
07.02.2011 *- 13:11*

*Dink ailesinin avukatı Fethiye üetin, AİHM kararının gereği olarak cinayette ihmali olduğu öne sürülen dönemin İstanbul Valisi Muammer Güler, Emniyet Müdürü Celalettin Cerrah ve Trabzon Emniyet Müdürü Razaman Akyürek'in de aralarında bulunduğu yaklaşık 30 kişi hakkında soruşturma açıldığını belirtti.*

**

*Dink ailesinin avukatı Bahri Belen'in tüm davaların birleştirilmesi talebine, tutuklu sanık Erhan Tuncel'in avukatı da destek verdi. Tuncel'in avukatı, ''Müvekkilim soruşturmada gerçeğin ortaya çıkmasının engellenmesi için seçilmiş bir kurbandır'' dedi.* 

** 
*Sanıklar Erhan Tuncel ve Yasin Hayal duruşmada hazır bulundu.*

*Talepleri reddeden mahkeme heyeti, dava dosyasının esas hakkındaki görüşünü bildirmesi için cumhuriyet savcısına gönderilmesine karar verdi ve duruşmayı 28 Mart tarihine erteledi.* 

**

*İSTANBUL -* Agos Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni iken öldürülen Hrant Dink'le ilgili, 2'si tutuklu 19 sanık hakkında açılan davanın 16. duruşması başladı. İstanbul 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmaya, tutuklu sanıklardan Erhan Tuncel ve Yasin Hayal ile tutuksuz sanık Salih Hacı Salihoğlu katıldı. Duruşmada, Dink ailesinin üyeleri ile avukatları da hazır bulundu. 

Duruşmayı üDP Genel Başkanı Alper Taş, CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Sezgin Tanrıkulu, BDP İstanbul Milletvekili Ufuk Uras ve eşi, gazeteciler Oral üalışlar, Ali Bayramoğlu ve Yıldırım Türker ile Paris ve Brüksel barolarından avukatlar da izliyor. Duruşma, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Rüstem Eryılmaz'ın dosyaya konulması için gönderilen yazıları okumasıyla devam ediyor. 

Tutuklu yargılanan Ogün Samast'ın dosyası geçen celse, 6008 sayılı Terörle Mücadele Kanunu ile Bazı Kanunlarda Değişiklik Yapılmasına Dair Kanun gereğince ayrılarak, görevsizlik kararıyla üocuk Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine gönderilmişti. 

*30 Kİşİ HAKKINDA SORUşTURMA*
Hrant Dink'in ailesinin avukatı Fethiye üetin, Dink cinayetine ilişkin AİHM kararı gereği cinayette ihmali olan İstanbul Valisi Muammer Güler, Cerrah ve Akyürek, Ali üz yaklaşık 30 kamu görevlisi hakkında soruşturma açılması talep ettiklerini belirterek, bu taleplerinin savcılıkça kabul edildiğini ve yeni bir esas numarası verilerek dosya açıldığını kaydetti.

Duruşma sonrası gazetecilere açıklamada bulunan üetin, AİHM kararının kesinleşmesinden sonra Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesinde bulunan ve Hrant Dink cinayeti soruşturmasını gerçekleştiren özel yetkili İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına bir dilekçe verdiklerini hatırlattı. 

üetin şunları söyledi: *''O dilekçede dedik ki, 'AİHM kararı gereğince dilekçemizde yazılı kamu görevlileri hakkında yeni soruşturma açılması lazım. Ve görevsizlik kararı vermeyin. Bu soruşturmaları 4483 sayılı yasaya göre yapmayın. üünkü AİHM bu konudaki engeli ortadan kaldırmıştır ve bu kişilerin suçları esasen sizin görevinize girmektedir. Yani özel yetkili ağır ceza mahkemesinin görevine girmektedir, bu dosyayla ilişkilidir. O nedenle bu soruşturmayı siz yürütün.' Savcılık bu aşamada her zaman yaptığının aksine görevsizlik kararı verip dosyayı göndermeyip, burada ayrı bir soruşturma dosyasıyla, bu soruşturmayı yürütüyor. şu andaki yeni gelişme budur. Yani aralarında Celalettin Cerrah'ın da, Ali üz'ün de, Ramazan Akyürek'in de bulunduğu toplam 30 civarında kamu görevlisi hakkında soruşturma savcılıkça yürütülüyor. Bunun için de Muammer Güler de var, Ergun Güngör de var''* 

Bir gazetecinin, ''Siz bekliyor muydunuz bu soruşturmayı?'' sorusu üzerine üetin, *''Biz bekliyorduk. O yüzden de dilekçemizi savcılığa sunmuştuk. Ve sadece 'AİHM kararı uygulansın' dediğimiz için bu konuda umutluyduk ve gerçekten savcılık bu soruşturmayı başlatmış''* dedi. 

üetin ''Bugün duruşmada mı öğrendiniz soruşturmayı?'' şeklindeki sorusuna da, ''Evet şu anda ayrı bir soruşturma dosyasıyla bu soruşturma yürütülüyor. Bugünkü taleplerimiz arasında yine kamu görevlilerini ilgilendiren taleplerimiz vardı. Savcı bey bu taleplerimizi de, kamu görevlilerini ilgilendiren talepleri de o dosyaya iletilmesi gerektiği konusundaki görüşünü bildirdi. Bu son derece iyi, olumlu bir gelişmedir. Umarım bunun sonucu gelecek'' diye cevap verdi. 

*GüLER'DEN YALANLAMA* 
Kamu Düzeni ve Güvenliği Müsteşarı Muammer Güler, eski İstanbul valisi olarak Hrant Dink'in öldürülmesi ile ilgili olarak hakkında açılmış herhangi bir soruşturma veya bu yönde yetkili mercilerce verilmiş bir soruşturma izninin bulunmadığını bildirdi. 

Güler, yaptığı yazılı açıklamada, bazı basın yayın organlarında Dink'in öldürülmesi olayıyla ilgili olarak hakkında soruşturma açıldığı yolunda haberlerin yer aldığını hatırlatarak, şunları kaydetti: 

*''İstanbul eski valisi olarak bu konuda hakkımda açılmış herhangi bir soruşturma veya bu yönde yetkili mercilerce verilmiş bir soruşturma izni kararı söz konusu değildir. Cumhuriyet Başsavcılıklarına yapılan suç duyuruları hukuken soruşturma açılması anlamına gelmediği gibi kamu görevlileri hakkında görevleriyle ilgili olarak hangi usullerle ve hangi mercilerin izniyle soruşturma yapılacağı 4483 sayılı kanunda açıkça belirtilmiştir.* 

*şahsımla ilgili olarak bu olay nedeniyle herhangi bir inceleme veya soruşturma yapılmamıştır.''* 

*DURUşMA, 28 MART 2011'E ERTELENDİ* 
Agos Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni iken öldürülen Hrant Dink'le ilgili, 2'si tutuklu 19 sanık hakkında açılan davanın dosyasının, esas hakkındaki görüşünü bildirmesi için cumhuriyet savcısına gönderilmesine karar verildi. 

İstanbul 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, tutuklu sanıklardan Erhan Tuncel'in talebi gereği telefon görüşmeleriyle ilgili HTS raporlarının Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığından (TİB) mahkemeye gönderildiği tutanağa geçirildi. 

*Hakkında duruşmaya zorla getirilme kararı verilen tanık Mesut Kadri'nin Yunanistan'da olduğunun tespit edildiği, Türkiye'ye giriş yasağı olması nedeniyle mahkemeye çıkarılmadığı da tutanağa geçirildi.* 

Duruşmada söz alan Dink ailesinin avukatlarından Fethiye üetin, cinayetle ilgili olarak gazeteci Nedim şener'in ''Kırmızı Cuma'' ve Adem Yavuz Arslan'ın ''Bir Ermeni Var'' adlı kitaplardan alınan bazı bölümleri, dava dosyasında bulunmadığı ve araştırılmadığı gerekçesiyle araştırılması için mahkemeye sundu. 

Hrant Dink suikastı soruşturmasına 2007/972 no'lu soruşturma dosyasıyla devam edildiğini ve cinayetle ilgili yeni bulguların bu dosya üzerinden araştırıldığını belirten üetin, 25 Ekim 2010 tarihli duruşma sonrasında yaşanan gelişmeler, kimi yayınlar ve iddialarla delil sayılabilecek yeni bulguların ortaya çıkması nedeniyle araştırma yapılmak üzere İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığına bu yeni bulguların iletilmesini ve savcılık soruşturmasının akıbetinin sorulmasını talep etti. 

üetin, soruşturmanın hazırlık sürecinde adı geçen ''Ergenekon'' davası tutuklu sanığı Kemal Kerinçsiz'e ait iki telefon kaydının bu davayla ilgisi olabileceği kuşkusunun yüksek olması nedeniyle ''Ergenekon'' davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinden istenerek görüşme yoğunluklarının araştırılmasını talep etti. 

üetin, ''Ergenekon'' davası sanıklarından Hurşit Tolon'da bulunduğu iddia edilen Türkiye'de yaşayan azınlıklar ve vakıflarına ilişkin ''gizli'' ibareli dokümanlar ile ''misyonerlik'' isimli slayt sunumlarının da bu davayla ilgisi olabileceğini belirterek, aynı mahkemeden istenilmesini, içeriğinin araştırılmasını istedi. 

Hrant Dink cinayeti sırasında İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürü olarak görev yapan ve suikast soruşturmasını yürüten Selim Kutkan'ın herhangi bir suç kapsamında herhangi bir örgütle ilgili teknik takibe takılıp takılmadığının, takılmışsa bu bilgi ve görüşmelerin detayının, görevinden alınıp alınmadığının, alınmışsa nedeninin araştırılmasına, görev yürüttüğü sırada Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu müfettişlerinin görevlerini yapmalarına zorluk ve engel çıkarıp çıkarmadığının tespitine karar verilmesini talep eden üetin, bu hususların araştırılmak ve soruşturulmak üzere İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığının devam eden soruşturma dosyasına eklenmesini istedi. 

Avukat üetin, Genelkurmay Başkanlığına yazı yazılarak, istihbaratçı olarak görev yapan Erbay üolakoğlu'nun 2006 yılında Trabzon'da misyonerlik, Pontusculuk ve azınlıklar konusunda yürüttüğü çalışmaların hangi kapsamda ve hangi görev tanımına bağlı olarak yürütüldüğünün ve MİT Müsteşarlığına da sanıkların ifadelerinde adı geçen İhsan Kasap'ın geçmişte veya halen MİT için çalışan bir muhbir olup olmadığının, Dink cinayeti sırasında görevde olan MİT Trabzon Bölge Başkanı'nın hangi tarihte ve hangi gerekçeyle görevden alındığının sorulmasını da talep etti. 

*AİHM KARARININ UYGULANMASI VE DAVALARI BİRLEşTİRME TALEPLERİ*
Avukat Arzu Becerik de 14 Aralık 2010'da verilen yaşam hakkının ihlali ve cinayet önleminin alınmaması ile kamu görevlilerine açık sorumlulukların atfedildiği AİHM kararının Türkiye'nin itirazda bulunmaması nedeniyle kesinleştiğini ve bu nedenle Avrupa Konseyi tüzüğü, anayasanın 90. maddesi ve uluslararası sözleşmeler gereği bu kararın uygulanması gerektiğini söyledi. 

Daha önce kamu görevlileriyle ilgili çok defa başvuruda bulunduklarını ve her seferinde bu taleplerinin reddedildiğini belirten Becerik, şimdi ellerinde mahkeme kararı olduğunu ve bu karara mahkemenin, siyasi iradenin ve gerekirse meclisin uymak zorunda olduğunu savundu. 

*Dink ailesinin avukatlarından Bahri Belen de söz konusu AİHM kararının tüm sanıkların tek davada yargılanması gerektiğine işaret ettiğini ve bu tek dosyada yargılamanın da davanın aydınlamasını sağlayacağını belirterek, dönemin Trabzon İl Jandarma Alay Komutanı Ali üz ile ilgili Trabzon 2. Sulh Ceza Mahkemesi ve Trabzon 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde açılan davaların bu dava dosyasıyla birleştirilmesini talep etti. Belen, böylece daha doğru sonuca ulaşılacağını öne sürdü.* 

*TUNCEL'İN AVUKATI* 
*Tutuklu sanıklardan Erhan Tuncel'in avukatı Erdoğan Soruklu ise müdahil avukatlarının davaların birleştirilmesi ve soruşturmanın genişletilmesi talebinin kabul edilmesi gerektiğini belirterek, böylece müvekkili Erhan Tuncel'in suçsuz olduğunun ortaya çıkacağını savundu.* 

Tuncel'in basın yönlendirmesi ve kamuoyu baskısı sonucu azmettirici olarak gösterilmesi nedeniyle tutuklandığını, cinayetin işlenmesinde rolü çok daha üstün olan diğer sanıklar tahliye edilmesine rağmen Tuncel'in kamuoyu baskısı nedeniyle tahliye edilmediğini ve tutuklu olarak olarak 4 yılını tamamladığını belirten Soruklu, Tuncel'in tahliye edilmesini istedi. 

*''Erhan Tuncel soruşturmada gerçeğin ortaya çıkmasının engellenmesi için seçilmiş bir kurbandır'' diyen Soruklu, cezaevinde can güvenliğinden endişelenen Tuncel'in tutukluluk koşullarının düzeltilmesini talep etti.* Sanık Erhan Tuncel de Mahkeme Başkanı Rüstem Eryılmaz'a yönelik *''Göreviniz hayırlı olsun''* cümlesiyle başladığı konuşmasında, avukatının savunmasına katıldığını ve avukatıyla birlikte Devlet Denetleme Kurulu'yla ilgili dilekçeyi mahkemeye sunacaklarını söyledi. Söyleyecekleri sorulan tutuklu sanık Yasin Hayal de talebi olmadığını kaydetti. 

*MAHKEMENİN ARA KARARI*
Taleplerle ilgili görüşü sorulan Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mustafa üavuşoğlu, Dink ailesi müdahil avukatlarının davaların birleştirilmesi yönünde talepleriyle ilgili takdirin mahkemeye ait olduğunu belirtti. 

Yeni soruşturma açılması yönünde taleplerle ilgili de görüşünü açıklayan ve Dink cinayetinde ihmali olduğu iddia edilen kamu görevlileriyle ilgili 2010/192 numarayla yeni soruşturma dosyası açıldığını belirten üavuşoğlu, kamu görevlilerine ilişkin bilgi ve belgelerin bu dosyada değerlendirilmesine karar verilmesini talep etti. 

Mahkeme heyeti, tutuklu sanıklar Erhan Tuncel ve Yasin Hayal'in kaçma şüphesinin devam etmesi, kuvvetli suç şüphesini gösteren olgu kriterinin mevcut dosyada devam etmesi ve koruma tedbirlerinin yeterli olmayacağı kanısı nedeniyle tutukluluk hallerinin devamına karar verdi. 

*Heyet, Dink cinayetiyle ilgili olarak AİHM'in verdiği kararın uygulanmasının zorunluluğundan bahseden ve bir kısım kamu görevlileri hakkında Trabzon 2. Sulh Ceza Mahkemesi ile Trabzon 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde devam eden dava dosyalarının bu dava dosyasıyla birleştirilmesi taleplerini ''dosyanın geçirdiği safahat, geldiği aşama, birleştirmenin dosyaya önemli yenilik getirmeyeceği, yargılamanın uzamasına sebebiyet verebilecek olması ve bir kısım görevlilerle ilgili başlatılan soruşturma da göz önünde bulundurularak'' reddine karar verdi.* 

Hrant Dink soruşturmasının devamı niteliğinde bulunan İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının 2007/972 ve 2007/890 sayılı soruşturmalarının geldiği aşamadan mahkemeye bilgi verilmesi için yazı yazılmasına hükmeden heyet, Türkiye'ye girişi yasaklanan Yunanistan'daki tanık Mesut Kadri'nin dinlenilmesinden vazgeçilmesine hükmetti. 


*Tutuklu sanık Erhan Tuncel'in adliye nezarethanesinde bulunduğu yerde bıçak bulunmasıyla ilgili olarak cumhuriyet başsavcılığınca ne tür işlem yapıldığının sorulmasını ve soruşturmanın genişletilmesi talebi olmadığı takdirde esas hakkında mütalaasını yazması için dosyanın cumhuriyet savcısına gönderilmesini kararlaştıran mahkeme heyeti, duruşmayı 28 Mart 2011'e erteledi.* 


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*Bir sehven de Balyoz'dan çıktı!*



*DHA* 

"Balyoz Planı" iddialarına ilişkin eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek ve eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan ile Genelkurmay Muhabere ve Elektronik Bilgi Sistemleri (MEBS) Başkanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç, Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu ve Albay Dursun üiçek’in de aralarında bulunduğu 196 tutuksuz sanığın yargılanmasına devam edliyor.

DAVAYA 162 SANIK KATILDI

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’ndeki salonda yapılan 10’uncu duruşmaya eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek ve Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu’nun da aralarında bulunduğu 162 sanık katıldı. Güneydoğu’da 1993-1995 yılları arasında işlenen faili meçhul ve kayıp olayları ile ilgili Diyarbakır’da görülen davada yargılanan tutuklu Albay Cemal Temizöz, Birinci Ergenekon davasından tutuklu emekli Albay Fikri Karadağ, İkinci Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanığı Albay Cengiz Köylü de duruşmada hazır bulundu.

*üETİN DOğAN VE DURSUN üİüEK DURUşMAYA KATILMADI*

Eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, Genelkurmay Muhabere ve Elektronik Bilgi Sistemleri (MEBS) Başkanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç ve başka suçtan tutuklu sanık Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in de aralarında bulunduğu 34 sanık ise duruşmaya katılmadı.

*TRT SPİKERLERİ 778’İNCİ SAYFADAN İDDİANAMEYİ OKUMAYA DEVAM EDİYOR*

ünceki duruşmada, 968 sayfadan oluşan iddianamenin TRT spikerleri ümer Ersöz ve Hakan Kıra tarafından dönüşümlü olarak okunmasına devam edilmiş ve 778’inci sayfaya kadar gelinmişti. Bugün kalınan yerden iddianamenin okunmasına devam ediliyor.

*BİR SEHVEN OLAYI DA BALYOZ’DA*

üte yandan Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekilliği’nden gelen ve 6 Ocak 2010 tarihinde Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı’ndaki aramalarda ele geçirilen 43 klasörden oluşan belgelere ilişkin tespit tutanağındaki yazım hatalarının düzeltilerek mahkemeye gönderildiği yazıda, hataların sehven yapıldığı belirtildi. Terörle şube Müdürlüğü tarafından hazırlanan ve savcılığa gönderilen "tespit tutanağında sehven yapılmış yanlışlıklar" başlıklı yazıda, Başsavcılığa gönderilen 43 klasörde, 196 sanık hakkında düzenlenmiş 196 adet tespit tutanağı, Balyoz Harekat planının genelini, Sakal, üarşaf, eylem planlarını, Oraj ve Suga harekat planlarını, jandarma unsurlarının plan kapsamındaki istihbari faaliyetlerini konu alan 6 adet tespit tutanağı olmak üzere toplam 202 adet tutanak ve bu tutanaklara ait ekler ile birlikte yaklaşık 800 sayfa belgenin yer aldığı belirtildi.

*"2003 YERİNE 2008 TARİHİ SEHVEN YAZILDI"*

Yazıda, Balyoz Darbe Planı/Oraj Hava Harekat planı başlıklı tespit tutanağında alışveriş merkezlerinin kontrolünü ihtiva eden "EK ğ LAHİKA-4 CETV-A" isimli belgenin teknik özellikleri verilirken sehven yazıma yer verildi. Tespit tutanağında "Belgenin teknik özellikleri incelendiğinde 05 şubat 2003 tarihinde ‘Namık Sevinç’ isimli kullanıcı tarafından oluşturulduğu ve ‘gsalkaya’ isimli kullanıcı tarafından 19 şubat 2008 tarihinde son kez kaydedildiği görülmüştür" ifadesinin sehven yazıldığı belirtildi. Yazıda, "Belgenin teknik özellikleri tekrar incelendiğinde son kaydeden kullanıcının ‘gsalkaya’ isimli kullanıcı olduğu, son kaydetme tarihinin ise 19 şubat 2003 olduğu görülmüştür" denildi. Tutanakta incelenen yeni belgelerin tamamının birbirine yakın tarihli oldukları belirtilen yazı şöyle devam etti:

"gsalkaya kullanıcı ismiyle son kez kaydedilen tüm belgelerin son kaydetme tarihinin 19 şubat 2003 olduğu görülmüş, belgenin teknik özellikleri verilirken de tamamen orijinal özelliklere sadık kalınarak objektif bakış açısı ile incelemeler yapılmışken belgenin yıl kısmında 2003 yerine 2008 tarihi sehven yazılmıştır denildi. Zaman bakımından belgelerin uyumu, aynı içeriğe sahip belgelerin art arda verilmesi ve bu durumun tespite ait netice ve kanaat kısmında ele alınması, belgelerin tarihsel uyumu, kısacası tutanağın kendi içerisindeki bütünlüğü de yanlışlığın sehven yapıldığını göstermektedir" ifadesine yer verildi.

08.02.2011 12:20 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Sehven'e suç duyurusu*


ERGENEKON Davası’nın tutuklu sanıklarından Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi’nin telefonuna "sehven" yapıldığı ortaya çıkan yüklemelerle ilgili olarak İstanbul Barosu adına Başkan ümit Kocasakal suç duyurusunda bulundu.

Fatih Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na yapılan suç duyurusunun dilekçesinde İstanbul Barosu Başkanlığı "ihbarda bulunan" olarak yer aldı. İstanbul Organize şube Müdürlüğü’nün "sehven" yükleme yapıldığına dair yazısını mantık kurallarına, hayatın olağan akışına ve müşterek hayat tecrübelerine aykırı olduğunun belirtildiği dilekçede, emniyet tarafından toplumun zekasını hiçe sayan açıklamalar yapıldığı anlatıldı.

Dilekçede "Temek hak ve hürriyetlere yönelik sözü edilen işlem ile zedelenen hukuk devleti, savunma hakkı, masumiyet karinesi, adil yargılanma hakları ve hukuk güvenliği ilkesi çerçevesinde suç ihbarında bulunuyoruz" denildi.

"İhbarda bulunan İstanbul Barosu Başkanlığı adına Av. Doç. Dr. ümit Kocasakal" imzası taşıyan dilekçede, Fatih Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nca gerekli soruşturmanın yapılması ve failler hakkında kamu davası açılması istendi.


08.02.2011 15:36 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*İBRAHİM şAHİN GERüEKTEN SUİKAST TİMİ KURACAK MIYDI*

 

*İstanbul Organize Suçlarla Mücadele eski şube Müdürü Adil Serdar Saçan, kendi bloğunda Ergenekon Davası sırasında kimlerin neyle suçlandığını ironik bir dille anlatan bir yazı kaleme aldı.* 

10.02.2011 *20:48*

İstanbul Organize Suçlarla Mücadele eski şube Müdürü Adil Serdar Saçan, kendi bloğunda Ergenekon Davası sırasında kimlerin neyle suçlandığını ironik bir dille anlatan bir yazı kaleme aldı.

*İşte Saçan'ın kaleminden o yazı:*

6 ay tutuklu olarak bekleyip de karşımda nefesi kuvvetli hocaların denetiminden geçmiş bir üfürükname gördükçe başıma geleceklerin farkına varmıştım.

Doğrusu bu kadarına da pes dedirtecek kadar çok gizli bir terör örgütüne üye olduğumu nasıl fark edememiştim ona yandım uzun uzuuuun.

Mahpusta düşünecek vakit çok. üyle ki tüm yaşamanızı 8-10 defa gözden geçiriyorsunuz. üstüne de hayallerinizi koyup ölçüyorsunuz, tutarı en fazla bir hafta. İnsan beyninin düşünme yetisinin hızını ölçmek olanaklı mı bilmiyorum, ama ışık hızını solluyorsunuz hapiste.

Sonra geri dönüp hücrenin demir parmaklarının soğuk gerçekliğini yeniden keşfediyorsunuz ve Nazım’ın *“Mahpusta en zalim gardiyan zamandır”* sözünün doğruluğunu bir kez daha anlıyorsunuz.

İki iddianamenin birleşmesiyle tutukluluğumun 11. ayında mahkeme başlayınca bunca yazılan söylenen kelli felli tayyare adamların, yetmişlik estetik uzmanlarının bile düzeltemediği nazlı kazlı kadınların aylarca anlattıkları korkunç terör örgütünün üyeleriyle de tanışma olanağı buldum. 

Durum umduğumdan da vahimdi.

Haydi bakalım hep beraber nefesi kuvvetli Yusuf Yusuf ustanın bir lokma aldığınızda *“Yandım Allah”* diye bağıracağımız etli pardon silahlı terör örgütü yemeğine…

Mahkeme başlamadan tanışıyoruz koridorda. “*Aaaa Adil Bey sizi basından tanıyorum.”* A.T.ü., M.B. ve G.ü.’yi de tanıyorlar. İ.ş.' de pek ünlü. Toplam 50 tutuklu sanık var.

Bunlardan 28 tanesi, muvazzaf subay, özel harekatçı polis müdürü ve amiri, memurlarının içinde bulunduğu İ.ş.’nin silahlı suikast örgütü. üfürükname öyle diyor valla ben demiyorum.

Olay şu:

Kayseri’de bir ambalaj fabrikasında işçi olarak çalışan Asena lakaplı F.C. sözde, nişanlısı PKK tarafından şehit edilince intikam almaya karar verir. Ve işitme cihazıyla bile zor duyan İ.ş. ile tanışıp ona özel bir ekip kurdurtmak ister.

Amaç PKK ile mücadeledir.

Bunun için ilkokul mezunu F.C. yine aynı pozisyonda ambalaj işçisi arkadaşı F.K.’ya *“Sana daha iyi bir iş bulacağım ama şu numarayı aradığımızda kendini Talat Paşa olarak tanıtıp sana anlattıklarımı söyleyeceksin.*” der. F.K. kabul eder ve yeniden Türkiye’de terörle mücadele biriminin başına geçeceği günü sabırsızlıkla bekleyen İ.ş.’ye telefon açarlar. F.K. kendisini Talat Paşa olarak tanıtır ve yeni kurulacak antiterör timlerinin başına kendisini (İ.ş.'yi)getireceklerini bunun için eleman temin etmesi gerektiğini söyler *“Emir anlaşılmıştır.”* 

Uzatmayalım, İ.ş. tutuklu 24 muvazzaf subay ve polise ulaşır. Bunlar da dış göreve gideceklerini sanıp İ.ş’.ye iletilmek üzere kan gruplarını, ad-soyad ve telefon numaraları ile TC Kimlik numaralarını telefonla yollarlar. Baştan beri F.C.’yi dinlemeye alan polis ve silahlı terör örgütü avcısı savcılar tüm bu telefon ve mesaj trafiğini kaydederler.

Birgün operasyon başlar. Eee o güne kadar silahlı terör örgütünün silahı yoktur. Silah bulmak, eylem planlaması yapmak lazımdır. İ.ş.’nin evinde el yazısıyla S.1 (suikast 1)planı yazılı belge ve tehdit planı (Mutafyan) gibi, suikast planları bulunur. El yazıları gözaltına alınan 35 kişiden hiçbirine ait değildir.

Ama olsun bulundu ya. Hemen bilinen sırdaş, pardon yandaş basın basar yaygarayı*; “ETüüüü’nün silahlı suikast timleri suikast planlarıyla ele geçirildi.”*

Suikastçılar,*" dış göreve gideceğim"* diye çok gizli terör örgütüne TC kimlik numaralarıyla kan gruplarını gönderen muvazzaf askerler ve özel harekatçı polislerdir. Kamera şakası yapıldığını zannederlerken kendilerini önce nezarette sonra terörist olarak hapiste buluvermişlerdir.

İ.ş.’nin evinde çıkan bir krokiye dayanarak üzerinde parmak izi bulunamayan toprağa gömülü silahlar ele geçirilir. Bunlar Ankara Gölbaşı’nda bir araziden çıkartılana kadar sırdaş! basın naklen, banttan, canlı, cansız, zoomlu, uzaktan her türlü yayın yöntemiyle servis yapmaktadır. Haberi ilk veren de tarafsız TRT’nin 2. kanalıdır. Bir de İ.ş.’nin yemek yediği lokantanın sahibi H.ü. ile onunla İ.ş.’yi tanıştıran M. K. var, onlar da terörist ve tutuklu.

İkinci ünlü silah deposu sahibi de muvazzaf subay M.D.. Günlüklerini iddianame eklerinde okursanız M.D.’nin *“top ve tüfek”(*!) kavramlarından neyi anladığını çok iyi kavrayabilirsiniz.

Mahkeme koridorunda örgütünün üyeleriyle tanışırken! Atilla Albay bana bakıp *“dikkaaaattt”* diye bağırdı. *“Hayırdır abi?”* dedim. “*Tanıştırayım Adil Bey Mareşal Talat.”* Karşımda 30 yaşlarında zayıf, uzun boylu, hala köyde kalmış bir delikanlı duruyordu. “*Merhaba ağabey, ben Mareşal Talat hani İ.ş.’yi komutan diye işleten var ya o.”*

Anlaşıldı dedim kendi kendime bu dava kolay kolay bitmez. Biraz ileride kafası önünde Asena(F.ş.) yere bakarak çay içiyordu.

*Duruşmaların başlamasıyla komedi perdesi acıyla açılmıştı. şimdi ünlü terör örgütünün bazı üyelerini tanıyalım ne dersiniz;*

*M.B. Gazeteci- “Gazeteci kimliğimle girdim gazeteci kimliğimle çıktım dedi.”* üıktı da sonra yine girdi. Aman Allahım biri dürtse de uyansam modunda devamlı*.(Hala tutuklu)*

*A.T.ü. Gazeteci-*Polis ve savcılıkta ETü üyesi olmakla suçlandığını duyunca *“Ben gazeteciyim, TV kurdum, miting düzenledim, parti kurdum ama ETü diye bir şey duymadım. Sakın yanlış olmasın. Benim ilk adım Ahmet. ATü olmasın örgütün adı. Bana suçumu söyleyinnnn”* diye bas bas bağırıyordu. *(30 aydır tutuklu ve hala “suçumu söyleyin diye” haykırıyor)*

*G.ü. -*  “*Ben eski teröristim Dev Yolcuyum. Burada ne işim var. Nöbetçi sanık gibiyim, Her operasyonda yakalayıp getiriyorlar efendim”* diyor mahkeme başkanına. *(2010 başında tahliye oldu)*

*H.A.Y.-*  “ *Efendim ben emekli deniz yüzbaşıyım. 60 yaşındayım. Aslında göstermiyorum, yani arkadaşlar göstermediğimi söylüyorlar. Bana koymuşlar.”*

Yandan sesleniyorum *“Abi ne koymuşlar?”,* 

*“Efendim cd koymuşlar. Sayın Başkanım benim iki kızım da bilgisayar mühendisi. Ben, iddianamede yaptı dedikleri hiçbir şeyi yapmadım. Kanıtlayabilirim. Ama beni tutuklu tutarsanız savunmamı hazırlayamam ki.”*

Hayatında küfür bile etmediğini tahmin ettiğim son derece kibar keza beyefendi. H.A.Y. ne yapacağını şaşırmış durumda bu kadar azılı teröristin(!) arasında*…(Hala tutuklu)*

*F.K.* - Söz alıyor ;

*“Saaayın Başganım, yakalanmadan önce polis evime gelmiş, bende duydum polisin geldiğini karakola gittim, beni aramışsınız, dedim. Yok dediler. Terörist polise gider mi efendim”.* Kafasını bir çeviriyor salonun yarısı asker, yarısı polis tutuklusu*. (2010 yazında tahliye oldu)*

*İ.ş.* - Söz alamıyor, çünkü duyamıyor. İşitme cihazını unutmuş. Başkana bakıp *“Haaa, ben İ…. ş……”* başkan zarzor yerine oturtuyor yerine. Arada soruyorum *“nasıl kandırmışlar bu adamcağızı, F. K.’da o kadar yetenekli değil ki*” Meğer İ.ş. kandırıldığını kabul etmiyormuş. Metris’te beraber tutukluyken F. K.’ya “*beni sen aramadın paşa aradı*” diyormuş. Allah muhafaza dışarı çıkınca F.K. bir daha arasa yine yiyecek.*(Hala tutuklu)*

*Emniyetçi S.K*. - söz alıyor. “*Sayın Başkanım herkese CD koymuşlar “* “*hadi yaaa, deme beee*” diye homurdanmalar ve gülmekten kırılanlar yerlerde.

Sonra devam ediyor*; “ama bana bilgisayar koyuvermişler. Benim hiç bilgisayarım olmadı beraat edersem o bilgisayarı bana verecek misiniz?”(Hala tutuklu)*

*K.T. Polis memuru* - Söz alıyor : *“Ben İ. ş.nin korumasıydım. Savcıyı da korudum, buradayım valla ben suikast falan bilmiyorum. İçeri girdiğimde yeni doğan çocuğum 1 yaşına girdi. Bensiz büyüyor.”**(2011’de tahliye oldu)*

*M.ü.* * Sendikacı* - Kalkıyor bütün heybetiyle *“Başkanım ben 71 yaşında ihtiyar bir sendika başkanıyım. Bunca yıllık sendikacıyım. Daha karakolun kapısından içeri girmedim.”*

Sesler geliyor aralardan;

*“Ne biçim sendikacısın karakol yüzü görmemişsin?” (2010 sonunda 73 yaşında tahliye oldu)*

*Albay M.K. -* *“Sayın Başkanım beni buraya attınız. Eşim kocasız, çocuklarım babasız kaldı, çok ayıp.”* diyor*. (2010 yılı baharında tahliye oldu)* 

*Albay C.K.* - *“Ben başka bir örgütün tek başıma tamamını oluşturuyorum. Bu nasıl iş anlamadım.”* diyor. Kimse de anlamıyor zaten. *(Hala tutuklu)*

Herkesin kafası sakallı *S.S*.’yi görünce ona doğru dönüyor. 

Soruyorum; *“Sen niye buradasın.?”*

“*Ben Hizbuttahrir üyesiyim, bu teğmenlerden biri bizim örgüte sızmış, beni de yakalayıp koydular buraya.” (2009 yılında tahliye oldu, 8 ay tutuklu kaldı)*

*Genç H.K.* “ *Abi ben Sarıkamış’a askerdeki komutanımı ziyarete gittim, polis şüphelendi.*  _Belinde silah var mı?_* diye sordu. Ben de var dedim. şimdi kaç aydır içerideyim. Güya Sarıkamış’a Dağlıca Baskı’nın intikamını almak için PKK’ya eylem yapmaya gitmişim.” (2010 baharında tahliye oldu)*

Her celsede ayrı bir komediyle sürüp gidiyor günler. Mahkeme çok ciddi. Doğrusu bu ciddiyeti seyretmek bile gülümsetiyor insanı. üocukken oynadığım mahkemecilik geliyor aklıma. Ama jandarmalar, yargıçlar, savcılar gerçek.

Avukatlar ve biz de böyle dalıp gitmişken celse arasında H.A.Y. eşine sesleniyor; 

*- “Herkese koymuşlar hanım vallahi dimi? Adil Bey size ne koymuşlardı?”* 

- Güler misin ağlar mısın? “*Bana bir şey koymadılar abi”.*

*-“Hadi canım 2 CD koymuşlardı ya”.*

Adamcağız ciddi. Hinlik yok kafasında ister istemez gülümseyip mübaşir A’ya sesleniyorum

*“A……. çeeek bir terör örgütüüü silahlı olsun.”*

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*EMNİYET BALYOZ HATASINI KABUL ETTİ*



*ümit Zileli bu haberi televizyonda okuyacak...* 

08.02.2011 *19:45*

İstanbul Emniyeti’nde son dönemde tuhaf gelişmeler oluyor. Sanıkların telefonlarına numara yüklemeye kadar varan yanlışlıklar dizisi artık komediye döndü.

Bu sefer konu, hem Odatv’yi, hem de Emniyet belgeleriyle ilgili günlerdir yorum yapan Nazlı Ilıcak’tan Taraf’ın toy yazarına kadar tüm yandaş medyayı ilgilendiriyor.

*BALYOZ BELGELERİ üüRüTüLMüşTü*
Balyoz Davası’nda, savcılık soruşturmasına konu olan “darbe planlarındaki” pek çok olayın 2005-2008 aralığında gerçekleşmesi planlara ilişkin şüpheleri artırdı. Nihayetinde söz konusu darbe semineri *5-7 Mart 2003* tarihinde gerçekleşmişti. Nasıl oluyordu da *2003 sonrasında kurulan dernekler, gerçekleşen atamalar, faaliyete giren hastaneler bu planların içerisinde* yer alıyordu? Bu durum planların 2003 sonrasında birileri tarafından hazırlanmış olduğu iddialarını güçlendiriyordu.

*GüLCüK ARAMASIYLA HAREKETE GEüTİLER*
İşte bu soruya yandaş medya Gölcük Donanması’nda yapılan aramalardan sonra bir çözüm buldu. Zaman’ın başlattığı kampanyaya göre; *Gölcük’ten çıkan belgeler askerlerin 2003 sonrasında güncelleme yaptığını gösteriyordu.*

Gazete iddiasını, 27 Aralık 2010 tarihinde İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele şubesi’nin hazırladığı rapora dayandırıyordu. Gerçekten de polisin hazırladığı tutanağın 15. sayfasında EK ğ LAHİKA-4 isimli belgenin CETVEL-A’sı hakkında şöyle yazıyordu: “Teknik özellikleri incelendiğinde, belgenin 05.02.2003 tarihinde Namık Sevinç isimli kullanıcı tarafından oluşturulduğu ve *gsalkaya isimli kullanıcı tarafından 19.02.2008 tarihinde son kez kaydedildiği görülmüştür*.” Tüm raporda bütün belgeler için 2003 tarihi verilirken yalnızca bir belge için tek bir yerde 2008 tarihi veriliyordu.

*ODATV YALANLADI*
Odatv o gün, söz konusu “EK ğ LAHİKA-4 isimli belgenin CETVEL-A” belgesi üzerinde bir inceleme yaptı. (İlgili haberimizi okumak için tıklayınız) 

İddianamedeki belgenin orjinalinde belgenin son değiştirilme tarihi olarak 19.02.2003 yazıyordu.

(O gün yayınladığımız görseli görmek için tıklayınız)

*Odatv bu delil ile de yetinmedi…*

30 Aralık 2010 tarihinde, yani ilk rapordan 3 gün sonra aynı belge üzerine yine polisin hazırladığı rapordan şu satırları verdi: “*Dosya özelliklerine bakıldığında; ‘Namık Sevinç’ tarafından yazıldığı, içerik oluşturma tarihinin ‘05.02.2003 11:06’ olduğu, son kaydedenin “gsalkaya” ve son kaydetme tarihinin “19.02.2003 15:16” olduğu tespit edilmiştir.”*

Kısacası bizzat polisin kendisi bir sonraki raporunda aynı belgenin son kaydedilme tarihi olarak 2003 yılını veriyordu.

*EMNİYET HATASINI KABUL ETTİ*

Odatv’nin haberinin ümit Zileli tarafından okunduğu Kanaltürk’teki “Ters Cephe” programında ise Taraf’ın toy yazarı Odatv’yi “yalancılık” ile itham etti. Yandaş medya Odatv’nin yalan söylediğini iddia etti.

Ancak İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’nün mahkemeye gönderdiği yazıyla tüm gerçek anlaşıldı. *Emniyet Müdürlüğü bir kere daha “sehven” 2003 yerine 2008 yazdığını kabul etti.* Emniyet Müdürlüğü açıklamasında şöyle söylüyordu: “gsalkaya kullanıcı ismiyle son kez kaydedilen tüm belgelerin son kaydetme tarihinin 19 şubat 2003 olduğu görülmüş, belgenin teknik özellikleri verilirken de tamamen orijinal özelliklere sadık kalınarak objektif bakış açısı ile incelemeler yapılmışken belgenin yıl kısmında *2003 yerine 2008 tarihi sehven yazılmıştır.* Zaman bakımından belgelerin uyumu, aynı içeriğe sahip belgelerin art arda verilmesi ve bu durumun tespite ait netice ve kanaat kısmında ele alınması, belgelerin tarihsel uyumu, kısacası tutanağın kendi içerisindeki bütünlüğü de yanlışlığın sehven yapıldığını göstermektedir”

Kısacası yandaş medyanın bir süre yürüttüğü kampanyada yalan söylediği net olarak ortaya çıktı. Odatv’nin verdiği bilgiler ise bizzat emniyetin geri adım atmasıyla doğrulandı.

şimdi geriye bir sorunun cevabı kalıyor:
Emniyet neden sürekli davanın kaderini etkileyecek hatalar yapıyor?


*Barış Terkoğlu*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*DİNK DOSYASINDA BU SORULAR YANIT BEKLİYOR*

 

*Sedat Ergin tek tek irdeledi*

11.02.2011 *13:21*

Hrant Dink’in öldürülmesi olayında Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu 2 Aralık 2008’de İçişleri Bakanlığına bir yazı göndermiş ve “Emniyet İstihbarat Dairesi ve Trabzon Emniyet Müdürlüğü görevlileri hakkında” işlem yapılmasını istemişti. İçişleri ise böyle bir işleme gerek görmemişti. şimdi olayla ilgili olarak görevlendirilen Cumhurbaşkanlığı Devlet Denetleme Kurulu bu karmaşık duruma el atar mı? Emniyet yetkililerine suç duyurusunu ele alan özel yetkili savcı ne yapacak?

Hürriyet yazarı Sedat Ergin’in bu soruların yanıtlarını aradığı “Dink dosyasında taşlar yerinden oynadı” başlıklı yazısında şunları yazdı:

“AVRUPA İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi’nin Türkiye’yi geçen eylül ayında Hrant Dink cinayetinden dolayı mahkÃ»m etmesinden sonra bu dosyayla ilgili gelişmeler yepyeni bir seyre girmiş bulunuyor.

Yalnızca son iki hafta içindeki gelişmelere bir bakın...

ünce Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, AİHM kararından “mahcubiyet duyduğunu” belirterek, kamu görevlilerinin ihmallerini soruşturmak ve cinayeti aydınlatmak üzere kendisine bağlı Devlet Denetleme Kurulu’nu görevlendirdi. 

Ardından Dink ailesinin avukatlarının yaptığı başvuru üzerine, İstanbul’daki üzel Yetkili Savcılık, kusurlu olduğu ileri sürülen ve aralarında valiler, üst kademe emniyet müdürlerive jandarma yetkililerinin de bulunduğu 30’u aşkın kamu görevlisi hakkında soruşturma açtı. 

Bu iki gelişmeyi daha önce başlamış olan bir dizi adli ve idari süreçle birliktedeğerlendirdiğinizde, Dink dosyasının seyrinin yargı, bürokrasi ve hükümeti de içine alacak şekilde daha da genişlemekte olduğunu söyleyebiliriz. 

*BAşBAKANLIK TEFTİş RAPORU NE OLDU?*

Kuşbakışı bir fotoğrafını çekersek bu karmaşık görüntüdeki ana yönelişler ve problemli alanlar şunlardır: 

Dink cinayetiyle ilgili soruşturmalardaki en kritik halkalardan biri, Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu’nun (BTK) Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın Dink’in ailesi ile görüştükten sonra verdiği talimat üzerine yürüttüğü kapsamlı araştırmanın sonunda hazırladığı rapordur. 

BTK, bu raporunda cinayetle ilgili olarak hem İstanbul hem Trabzon Emniyet Müdürlüklerini, hem de Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü İstihbarat Başkanlığı’nı kusurlu bulmuştur. Ancak BTK, dönemin İstanbul Emniyet Müdürü Celalettin Cerrah hakkında mahkeme tarafından verilen lehte bir karar nedeniyle yapılabilecek bir işlem olmadığını belirtmiş, diğer Emniyet görevlileri hakkında İçişleri Bakanlığı’nca inceleme yapılmasını istemiştir.

BTK’nın bu konudaki raporunun altında imzası olan kişi Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’dan başkası değildir. İmza, 2 Aralık 2008 tarihlidir. 

İlginçtir ki, İçişleri Bakanlığı Teftiş Kurulu da BTK’dan gelen bu yazı üzerine yaptığı araştırma sonunda 9 Kasım 2009 tarihinde Emniyet İstihbarat Dairesi ve Trabzon Emniyet Müdürlüğü görevlileri hakkında “Herhangi bir işlem yapılmasına gerek olmadığına” kanaat getirmiştir. 

Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu da 18 Ocak 2010 tarihinde İçişleri’ne bir yanıt vererek gönderilen raporun “hukuka uygun olmadığını” bildirmiştir. Sonrasında Başbakanlık ile İçişleri arasında ne olduğu meçhuldür. İçişleri Bakanı Prof. Atalay, bugüne dek bu konuda suskun kalmayı tercih etmiştir.

Erdoğan’ın iki hafta önce Ukrayna’da uçaktan dönerken uçakta gazetecilere yaptığı açıklamada “Dink suikastının kumanda merkezinde kim var? Araştıracak olan biz değiliz, yargıdır. 

Biz yargının tüm taleplerini karşıladık, hala karşılıyoruz. 

Geçenlerde Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu ile talep geldi. Bekletmedim bile, olurumu verdim. İncelemeden yana bir şeyimiz yok” şeklinde konuştuğunu hatırlatalım. 

Başbakan’ın “geçenlerde” dediği 2 Aralık 2008 tarihli İçişleri’ne giden olur yazısı mıdır? üyleyse üstünden iki yıldan fazla zaman geçmiştir. Başbakan’ın bu yazının akıbeti konusunda İçişleri Bakanı’ndan izahat isteyip kamuoyu ile paylaşması şeffaf yönetim ilkesinin gereğidir.

*üSTüNüN üRTüLEBİLMESİ Güü* 


Bu noktada konuyu en baştan soruşturacak olan Cumhurbaşkanı’na bağlı Devlet Denetleme Kurulu, Başbakanlık ile İçişleri Bakanlığı arasında yılan hikayesine dönen bu dosyanın akıbetine muhtemelen el atacaktır.

üzel Yetkili Savcı’nın Dink ailesinin avukatı Fethiye üetin’in başvurusu üzerine soruşturma açmış olması ayrıca çok önemlidir. üünkü, bazı kamu görevlileri hakkında soruşturma ya da inceleme açılması yolundaki talepler ya idari mahkemeler ya da teftiş kurulları tarafından geri çevrilmekteydi. Ancak yasaya göre organize suçlar söz konusu olduğunda, üzel Yetkili Savcı idari makamların izni gerekmeden, şüpheli gördüğü herhangi bir kamu görevlisini -örneğin muvazzaf subayları çağırdığı gibi doğrudan çağırıp ifade alabilmekte, suçlayabilmekte, hatta tutuklanmasını talep edebilmektedir.
Bütün mesele, Savcı’nın bu soruşturmada organize bir suç kalıbı bulup bulmayacağıdır.

üzetlemek gerekirse, önce Devlet Denetleme Kurulu, ardından üzel Yetkili Savcılığın yaptıkları hamlelerle Dink cinayeti dosyası beşinci yılına girdiğinde üstü kolay kolay örtülemeyecek bir gidişata girmiştir.”

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*'Balyoz Davası'nda şok gelişme*



Gölcük’ten yeni deliller çıktığı iddiasıyla aralarında üetin Doğan, üzden ürnek ve İbrahim Fırtına ile çok sayıda muvazzaf generalin olduğu 163 sanık için tutuklama kararı çıktı. Salondaki 134’ü hemen tutuklandı

 

‘Balyoz Darbe Planı’nın 13’üncü duruşmasında Savcı Savaş Kırbaş, Gölcük’te ele geçirilen belgeler ışığında 186 sanık için ‘tutuklama’ istedi. Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Diken salondakileri, “Kimse ayrılmasın. Herkes tutuklanabilir” diye uyardı.

5 saat talebi değerlendiren mahkeme heyeti, saat 21.05’te Deniz Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, Hava Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına’nın da aralarında bulunduğu 163 sanığı tutukladı...



Salondaki 134 sanık tutuklanırken; duruşmaya katılamayan 1. Ordu eski Komutanı emekli Org. üetin Doğan ve emekli Org. Ergin Saygun ile 27 sanık hakkında ‘yakalama kararı’ çıkarıldı. Kararı tepkiyle karşılayan sanıklar birlikte Harbiye Marşı’nı okudu.

Balyoz Darbe Planı davasının dünkü duruşmasında mahkeme 163 sanığı tutukladı. Tutuklananlar arasında Deniz Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, Hava Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına ile Genelkurmay üzel Kuvvetler’den emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan da var. Hakkında tutuklama kararı verilen ancak raporlu oldukları için dünkü duruşmaya katılmayan 1. Ordu eski Komutanı emekli Org. üetin Doğan ve emekli Org. Ergin Saygun hakkında ise ‘yakalama kararı’ çıkarıldı. 

*Duruşmaya 167 sanık geldi* 



İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’ndeki salonda yapılan duruşmaya İbrahim Fırtına, üzden ürnek, Feyyaz üğütçü ile ‘Ergenekon’ davasının tutuklu sanığı Cengiz Köylü ve Mehmet Fikri Karadağ ile başka suçtan Diyarbakır Cezaevi’nde tutuklu bulunan Kayseri eski Jandarma Komutanı emekli Albay Cemal Temizöz’ün de aralarında olduğu 167 sanık katıldı. Duruşmaya, kolu çıktığı için 10 gün rapor alan emekli Org. üetin Doğan ve “İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” davasının tutuklu sanığı Albay Dursun üiçek’in de aralarında bulunduğu 29 sanık gelmedi. 

*Savcı: 186 sanık tutuklansın* 



Davanın öğleden sonraki oturumunda ilginç bir gelişme yaşandı. Taleplerin alınmasının ardından Savcı Savaş Kırbaş, emekli Ora. üzden ürnek, emekli Org. İbrahim Fırtına ve emekli Org. üetin Doğan’ın da aralarında bulunduğu 186 sanığın tutuklanmasını talep etti. Savcı Kırbaş tutuklama talebine Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı’nda ele geçirilen ve dosyaya dahil edilen 43 klasör, delil durumu ve CMK’nın 100’üncü maddesini (kaçma ve delilleri karartma şüphesi) gerekçe gösterdi. Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Diken, taleplerin değerlendirilmesi için duruşmaya ara verdi. Başkan Diken ayrıca sanıklara, “Salonu terk etmeyin. Herkes tutuklanabilir” diye uyardı.

*163 sanık hakkında tutuklama kararı*
*Paşalar cezaevine böyle götürüldü*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*

ümer Diken başkanlığında toplanan mahkeme heyeti, yaklaşık 5 saat süren aranın ardından saat 20.30’da taleplere verilen yanıtları okudu ve 21.05 sıralarında kararını açıkladı. Kararı heyet üyesi Hakim Ali Efendi Peksak okudu. Ve mahkeme, Deniz Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, Hava Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı emekli Org. İbrahim Fırtına, 1. Ordu eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun, emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan, emekli Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, Cengiz Köylü, Fikri Karadağ’ın da aralarında buluduğu 163 sanık hakkında tutuklama kararı verildi. 



*Salondaki 134 sanık cezaevine gönderildi*

Dünkü duruşmaya katılan 134 sanık yargılama sonunda tutuklandı. Tutuklanan sanıklar arasında üzden ürnek, İbrahim Fırtına, muvazzaf korgeneraller Ayhan Taş, Mustafa Otuzbiroğlu, Turgut üzarslan, Yurdaer Olcan ve Kadir Sağdıç da yer aldı. 

*29 sanık için ‘yakalama kararı’ verildi*

Mahkeme, dünkü duruşmaya katılmayan aralarında üetin Doğan, Ergin Saygun, Engin Alan, Erhan Turaner ve Murat Ataç’ın da bulunduğu 29 sanık için ise ‘yakalama kararı’ çıkardı. Duruşma 14-15 Mart 2011 tarihine ertelendi. 

*Muvazzaflar üst rütbeli subay istedi, kriz çıktı*

Kararın açıklanmasının ardından mahkemenin kapıları kapatıldı. Jandarmalar, sanıkların çevresini sardı. Tutuklanan muvazzaflar üst rütbeli askerler gelmeden salondan çıkarılmadı. Tutuklanan muvazzaf askerler Merkez Komutanlığı’ndan gelen araçlarla Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi’ne götürülürken; emekli sanıklar geç olduğu için Silivri Cezaevi’ne götürüldü. 

*Komutanlar Harbiye Marşı’nı söylediler*

Karar açıklanmadan önce avukatlar cübbelerini çıkarmak istedi. Mahkeme başkanı ara kararın açıklanacağını söyleyerek cübbelerini çıkarmamalarını istedi. Sanık avukatları, kararı ayağa kalkmadan dinledi. Kararın açıklanmasının ardından duruşma salonunda gergin anlar yaşandı. Saat 21.05’te tutuklananların listesi okunmaya başlayınca salondan ağlama sesleri yükseldi, listenin uzaması üzerine tepkiler arttı ve sanıklar hep birlikte Harbiye Marşı’nı söyledi. Bazı sanık aileleri kararı protesto için masalara vururken, İbrahim Fırtına ve üzden ürnek’in de aralarında bulunduğu sanıkların da marşa eşlik ettiği görüldü. Avukatlar kararın açıklanmasının ardından “Savunma yapmadık” diyerek karara itirazda bulundu. Bunun üzerine mahkeme başkanı “Biz iki gündür sizi dinledik, bütün savunmalarınızı dinledik. Sanık avukatlarının tüm taleplerine yanıt verildi” diyerek avukatları uyardı. 

11.02.2011 21:16 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Orduevi önünde toplanma başladı* 


12.02.2011 *- 12:45*

*Fenerbahçe Orduevi önünde elleri bayraklı bir grup toplanmaya başladı. Orduevi içinden de Harbiye Marşı çalınmaya başlandı. Kalabalık ellerinde Türk bayraklarını sallayarek bekliyor.* 

*İSTANBUL -* Fenerbahçe Orduevi önünde ellerinde bayraklı bir grup toplanmaya başladı. Her geçen dakika sayısı artan kalabalık ellerinde Türk bayrakları sallayarak bekliyor.

Bu arada Orduevi içinden de Harbiye Marşı çalınmaya başladı.

Ayrıntılar geliyor...

GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*O marşa soruşturma!*



*Komutanların tepki için okuduğu marş mahkemeyi kızdırdı*

*Cem TURSUN / DHA* 

 

163 sanığın tutuklanmasına karar verilen Balyoz Planı davasının 13’üncü duruşmasında üye hakim Ali Efendi Peksak ara kararları okudu. Peksak, 50 generalin de aralarında bulunduğu 163 sanığın "kuvvetli suç şüphesi", "delillerin henüz tam olarak toplanamamış olması", "sanıkların konumları itibariyle delillere etki yapma ihtimali " "adli kontrol hükümlerinin suç şüphesi olmayacağı" gerekçesiyle tutuklanmasına karar verildiğini açıkladı. Bunun üzerine salonda bulunan sanık yakında "Adalet istiyoruz" diye bağırdı. Daha sonra tutuklanan askerler ve yakınları hep bir ağızdan Harbiye ve Deniz Harp Okulu marşını okudular.

*Harbiye Marşı’na suç duyurusu*

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin duruşma salonunda okunan Harbiye Marşı ile ilgili suç duyurusunda bulunacağı öğrenildi.

*BASIN DIşARI üIKARILDI*

Tutuklu yakınlarından bazılar gözyaşlarını tutamayarak fenalaştı. Salondaki tepkiler üzerine Başkan Diken, salona yeteri kadar güvenlik gücü alınarak boşaltılmasını istedi. Daha sonra sonra basın salondan çıkarıldı. Tüm General Gürbüz Kaya, Tuğamiral Abdullah Gavremoğlu, Tümgeneral Halil Helvacıoğlu bulunuyor. Emekli orgeneraller üetin Doğan, Ergin Saygun, Korgeneral Nejat Berk’in de aralarında bulunduğu 29 asker hakkında ise yakalama emri çıkarıldı.

*GAZETECİ DİLİPAK MüDAHİL OLDU*

Mahkeme ayrıca gazeteci Abdurrahman Dilipak, Hamza Türkmen Rıdvan Kaya, Abdurrahman Koçoğlu üzgür Düşünce ve Eğitim Hakları Derneği ile Hukukçular Derneği’nin suçlamadan doğrudan zarar görme ihtimalleri nedeniyle davaya müdahil olma taleplerini kabul etti. 


12.02.2011 02:32 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*AVUKATLARDAN 163 ASKERİN TUTUKLANMASINA İLK TEPKİ*

 

*Balyoz Davası avukatı Vural Ergül gelişmeleri Odatv'ye değerlendirdi*

11.02.2011* 21:29*

Balyoz Davasın'da 163 asker hakkında verilen tutuklama kararı gündeme bomba gibi düştü. Balyoz Davası avukatlarından Vural Ergül ilk değerlendirmesini Odatv'ye yaptı. Vural Ergül: *"Hukuk bitti. Adalet bitti. Kendi ayaklarıyla davaya gelmiş insanlar kaçacakları şüphesiyle tutuklanıyorlar. Yakala bırak, yakala bırak ve yakala... Bu nereye kadar gidecek merak ediyoruz?"*

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ASKERLERİ TUTUKLAYAN HAKİM SANIKLARA SüZ HAKKI VERMEDİ*



*Balyoz Davası'nda 163 askerin tutuklanma kararının olduğu duruşmada sanık avukatlarına söz hakkı verilmesi.*

11.02.2011 *22:52*

Odatv, Balyoz Davası'nda canlı yayınlarla devam ediyor. Davanın avukatlarından Hüseyin Ersöz bundan sonra neler olacağını Odatv'ye anlattı. Ersöz şunları söyledi: "Savcının tutuklama talebinin ardından savunmaya da söz verilmesini mahkemeden talep ettik. Mahkeme Başkanı söz konusu talebimizi geri çevirdi. Ses tonumuzu yükselterek bir daha söz hakkı istedik. *Taleplerimize kayıtsız kalmayın dedik. Mahkeme Başkanı sizimizi yükselttiğimiz için suç duyurusunda bulunacaklarını söyledi*.

Bundan sonra kimlik tespiti ve ardından hastanede muayene yapılacak. Emekliler Metris Cezaevi'ne, muvazaflar Hasdal Cezaevi'ne gönderilecek."

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*SİLİVRİ'DEN ARANAN MERKEZ KOMUTANLIK TUTUKLAMALAR İüİN NE SüYLEDİ*

 

*İstanbul Merkez Komutanlık'ın görüşü ile muvazaf askerler daha üst rütbey gerek kalmadan tutuklandı*

12.02.2011 *01:31*

Balyoz Davası'nda 163 asker hakkında tutuklama kararı verildi ve karar doğrultusunda sanıkların cezaevlerine sevki başladı.* Emekli askerler, önce Metris'e ardından Silivri'ye gönderilecekken yapılan başvuru ile doğrudan doğruya Silivri'ye yerleştiriliyor.*

Bu arada muvazaf askerlerin tutuklanmasına ilişkin soru işaretleri ortadan kalktı. Muvazaflar, askeri bölgelerden gözaltına alınırken kendilerini daha üst rütbede bir asker teslim alıyor. Bu nedenle tutuklama karararının ardından Silivri'ye tutuklanan askerlerden daha üst rütbeli bir subayın gelmesi bekleniyordu. *Tutuklanan kişilerin arasında en üst rütbede Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu olduğu hatırlanırsa Silivri'ye bir oramiralin ya da orgeneralin gelmesi beklentisi vardı*. Ancak iletişim kurulan *İstanbul* *Merkez Komutanlığı, sanıkların mahkemede tutuklanması nedeniyle buna gerek olmadığını, muvazaf askerlerin jandarmalar tarafından Hasdal'a götürüleceğini söyledi*. Bunun ardından beklenti son buldu, Beşiktaş'tan gelen tutuklama müzekkeresi ile sanıklar cezaevlerine götürülmeye başlandı.

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ABDURRAHMAN DİLİPAK SİLİVRİ'DE KOMUTANLARA NE DİYECEK*



*Abdurrahman Dilipak'ın Balyoz Davası'nda müdahillik talebinin kabul edilmesi tartışmalara neden oldu.*

12.02.2011 *02:26*

Balyoz Davası'nda 163 asker hakkında birden verilen tutuklama kararı tartışılırken bunun dışında bir nokta dikkat çekti. Davada Abdurrahman Dilipak gibi isimlerin yaptığı müdahillik başvurusu kabul edildi. Bu durum mahkemenin on yıllarca sürebileceği yorumlarına neden oldu. Zira söz konusu darbenin mağduru olacağını iddia ederek binlerce kişi mahkemelere başvurabilir. Bu da davanın uzun süreye yayılmasına neden olabilir.

Ancak bu müdahillik taleplerinden özellikle Dilipak'ın talebinin kabul edilmesi ayrı bir anlam taşıyor. *Zira Dilipak, yazarı olduğu Vakit, Akit gibi gazetelerde sık sık askerelere hakaret içeren yazılar yazdı.* Dilipak bu nedenle bir kaç kez tazminata da mahkÃ»m oldu. Son olarak ise Dilipak'ın *evinin,* 28 şubat'ın Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı *Güven Erkaya'ya ettiği hakaret nedeniyle satışı gündeme geldi*.

İşte o Abdurrahman Dilipak, Balyoz Davası'nda askerlerin karşısına müdahil sıfatıyla çıkacak. Teker teker askerlere soru sorma hakkı bulunacak. Onlar hakkında yorumlar yapabilecek. *Kısacası mahkeme, Dilipak'ın askerlerle olan hesabını görmesi için uygun bir zemin olacak.* 

Belki de İslamcı kesimde askerlerle yaşadığı gerilimler nedeniyle simge olan Dilipak aracılığıyla bir kesim 28 şubat ile, irticayla mücadele anlayışıyla ve en önemlisi TSK'nın rolü ile sembolik bir hesaplaşma yapacak. *Bir türlü askeri toplantılara akredite olamayan Akit, Dilipak aracılığıyla askerlerden mahkemede hesap soracak. Kısacası bir kesim bu şekilde TSK'dan rövanş alacak.*

Bakalım mahkeme yönetimi buna izin verecek mi?

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Cehennemler Kudursa...*


Balyoz davasına bakan mahkemenin diğer Ergenekon davası mahkemelerinden iyi bir tarafı var; adil yargılama yapıyormuş gibi davranmıyor, tarafsızmış gibi yapmıyor. Tiyatro sanatına sıcak bakmıyor...

üzellikle Mahkeme Başkanı, sanıklardan direkt gıcık alıyor. 
Lehlerinde ortaya çıkarılan yüzlerce delili görmezden gelirken, aleyhte delilleri anında değerlendiriyor. ürneğin, üetin Doğan'ın kızı ve damadı tarafından ortaya çıkarılan akıl almaz çelişkiler, sanıklar lehine hiç bir olumlu sonuç doğurmadı ama dün 163 askerin tutuklanmasıyla anlıyoruz ki Gölcük'de yapılan aramalarda sanıklar aleyhine büyük deliller elde edilmiş!

Netice itibarıyla Mustafa Balbay'ın dediğine gelindi ve *"darbeyi yapacak olanlar dışarıdayken, darbe yapamayacak olanlar neden içeride" sorununa son verildi.* Bundan sonra darbe yapacak olan da, yapamayacak olan da, hatta darbe yaapılmasına karşı olan da on sene tutuklu kalacak!

Tutuklamak başlı başına bir amaç haline geldi çünkü.. 

*Bundan sonra Tayyip Bey'in, Bülent Bey'in, Sadullah Bey'in, hatta şamil Bey'in, Nazlı Hanım'ın dediğinden çıkmayacaksınız; ne diyorlarsa onu yapacaksınız; Ahmet Altan'ın Camoka'yabenzeyen oğlunu bile sevimli bulacaksınız..*Ayağınız denk alacaksınız velhasıl..

Telefon rehberine polis tarafından eklemeler yapıldığı ortaya çıkan Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi, "_hiç değilse adil yargılama yapıyormuş gibi görünelim_" kaygısıyla bile serbest bırakılmazken, aralarında üst düzey muvazzafların da bulunduğu 163 asker tutuklandı. 

Fakirlikte eşitlik sağlandı(!)

Balyoz davasına bakan mahkemenin başkanı ümer Diken radikal çıktı. üyle Köksal şengün gibi _"suçlananlara savunma hakkı tanımak"_ türünden fuzuli işlerle uğraşmıyor. Gölcük aramasında elde edildiği söylenen "deliller"sadece onun dosyasında mevcuttu; sanık avukatlarına gösterip savunmalarını alma ihtiyacı bile duymadı. şöyle bir baktı ve “tak” diye tutuklama kararı verdi. Bir de yargının ağır işlediğinden, Ergenekon davalarının bilinçli olarak sürüncemede bırakıldığından yakınıyorsunuz. Bakın böyle hızlı hakimlerimiz de var işte.

*Böylece, yeni "yargı reformu" ile birlikte AKP'li hakimlerimizin adalette sürati nasıl sağlayacaklarını öğrenmiş olduk.*

Bir kere, bundan böyle sadece AKP, ABD ve İsrail muhalifleri tutuklanacağı; katiller, tecavüzcüler, soyguncular serbest bırakılacağı için ülke genelinde tutuklu sayısı azalacak.

Aylardır adreslerinden dışarı çıkmamış olan tutuksuz sanıkları bir salona kapatıp etraflarını jandarmaya çevirttikten sonra 5.5 saat müzakere yapıyormuş gibi yaparak tutuklanmalarına karar vermek de yargıyı hızlandırmanın yollarından birisi...

Evlerine gönderdikten sonra tutuklama kararı çıkarılsaydı, tekrar peşlerine düşmek suretiyle zamandan, kağıttan, benzinden zarar edilmiş olacaktı. 

AKP Ã»sulü yargı hızlandırmada savunmaya zaten yer yok, onu baştan belirtmiştik. Savunma dediğiniz nedir, zaman kaybından başka bir şey değil. Avukatlar şov yapıyor, sonra da içlerinden politikacılar filan çıkıyor. Hiç gerekli değil!

*Fakat en kestirme ve yargıyı en az 5 yıl öne alacak olan yol, sanıkların suçlu olduklarına baştan* 

*inanmaktır.* Hakim, önündeki dosyaya önce bu gözle bakarsa, vakti çok kıymetli olan devletimize en büyük iyiliği yapmış olur. 

Balyoz davası hakimi ümer Diken öyle yapıyor mesela...

Dün verdiği jet karardan dolayı değil, evveliyeti var.

Anlatalım.

2009 yılının Nisan ayında, Silivri'de Birinci ergenekon davasının duruşmalarından birisi... Sanık avukatlarından Hasan Basri üzbey, Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün'e bir yazı gösterdi ve sordu:

"Bu karar sizin mahkemenize mi ait?"

üzbey'in elindeki yazı. Ergenekon operasyonların 12-13 Nisan 2009 günü gerçekleştirilen 12. Dalgasında, arama ve gözaltı kararıydı. Kararın altında İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Yedek Hakimi ümer Diken'in imzası vardı., 
2009/728 sayı ve 12.04.2009 tarihli kararda “Arama ve el koyma işlemine niçin ihtiyaç duyulmuştur” başlığı altında şu ifadelere yer verilmişti:

“ _... Toplanan delillere göre iki ayrı iddianame ile kamu davası açılmış olup bu soruşturmalarda aşağıdaki fiillerin işlendiği de anlaşılmıştır:_

_— 5 Mayıs 2006, 10.05.2006, 11.05.2006 tarihlerinde Cumhuriyet gazetesine bombaların atıldığı,_

_— 17.05.2006 tarihinde Danıştay’a yönelik gerçekleştirilen silahlı saldırı sonucu Yüksek Hakim Mustafa Yücel üzbilgin’in öldürüldüğü, iki yüksek hakimin yaralandığı,_

_— şüphelilerde gizli belgeler bulunduğu, Yargıtay mensuplarına yönelik suikast planlarının ele geçirildiği, Başbakan, birçok gazeteci ve yazara karşı şok suikastların planlandığı,_

_— Bahsedilen eylemlerin Ergenekon terör örgütü tarafından gerçekleştirildiğinin tespit edildiği, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğünün mütalaası ile Ergenekon yapılanmasının terör örgütü olarak nitelendirildiği,_

_— Ermeni ve Alevi Cemaati önderlerine karşı suikast planlarının ele geçirildiği,_

_— Başbakan R. Tayip Erdoğan’a yönelik uçağının inişe geçtiği sırada yapılacak saldırıda kullanılmak üzere saklanan uçaksavar mermisi ele geçirildiği,_

_— ürgütün darbe teşebbüsüne giriştiğinin açıkça anlaşıldığı,_

_— Darbenin gerçekleştirilmesi için örgütün kendine bağlı akademisyenler ve STK’larındaki uzantılarından açıkça faydalandığı...”_

_……………………._

Silivri'de henüz ilk Ergenekon davasında tutuklu sanıkların ifadeleri bile tamamlanmamıştı ama mahkemenin bir başka üyesi, Yargıtay kararı gibi bir arama kararı yazarak böyle bir "terör örgütünün" mevcut olduğu, sanıkların atılı suçları işledikleri hükmünü verebiliyordu..

_"Bahsedilen eylemlerin Ergenekon terör örgütü tarafından gerçekleştirildiğinin tespit edildiği..."_

*Basit bir arama ve gözaltı talimatından söz ediyoruz...*

Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, Avukat üzbey'in okuduğu metni hayretle dinledi. "_Hakimin ismini bir kez daha okur musunuz?"_ dedi. Sonra da yanındaki üyelere "_Bizim_ 
_hakimlerimizden değil mi?"_diye sordu. 

Köksal şengün, Avukat üzbey'den kararın bir nüshasını kendilerine vermesini istedi ama bu doğrultuda ne yaptı bilinmiyor. Davadaki binlerce hukuksuzluk arasında o da kaynayıp gitti...

Hasan Basri üzbey, böyle bir arama kararına imza atan hakimi HSYK'ya şikayet etti_. "Yargıyı bağımsızlaştırıyoruz"_ iddiası ile yeniden şekillendirilen HSYK'nın ilk icraatı da ümer Diken'deki bu i istidadı keşfetmek oldu. Balyoz davasının hakimi görevden alındı, yerine ümer Diken getirildi... 

ümer Diken "bağımsız HSYK'yı" Balyoz davasının daha ilk duruşmasında mahcup etmedi. Müdahillik talebinde bulunan Abdurrahman Dilipak'ı daha talebini değerlendirmeden müdahil sıralarına oturttu. Sanık avukatları, *"ünce talebi değerlendirin, müdahilliği kabul edilirse sıralara öyle otursun*" diye itiraz ettiler. Hakim Diken, itirazları "Reddedilirse kalkar" diyerek geri çevirdi. *Dilipak'ın reddedilme ihtimali hiç yoktu,* nitekim talebi kabul edildi. 

163 askerin tutuklandığı dünkü duruşmada da Mahkeme Başkanı kararını önceden verdiğini düşündüren bir durum daha yarattı. Savcının tutuklama talebini değerlendirmek için toplantıya geçerken tutuksuz sanıklara salondan ayrılma yasağı getirdi, başlarına jandarma dikti. *Böylece anlaşıldı ki tutuklanacaklar..*

Oysa savcılardan bu yönde talep ilk kez gelmiyordu. İkinci Ergenekon davasının duruşmalarından birinde Savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel, tutuksuz sanıklar şener Eruygur ve Sinan Aygün için _"yeni delil_" durumunu öne sürerek tutuklama talebinde bulunmuş, mahkeme talebi değerlendirirken salonun kapılarını kapattırarak *"baştan tutuklama"* yoluna gitmemişti. 

Dünkü olayda Mahkeme, talebi müzakere ederken, askerleri cezevine götürecek araçlar bile gelmeye başladı. *Hakim, tutuklama tedbirini savcının talepte bulunduğu andan itibaren fiilen başlatmıştı bile*. Bu, ihsas-ı rey değil de nedir? 

Komutanların durumuna gelince...

Allah hepsine selamet versin; sağlık afiyet versin. Sabır dileriz. Bu saatten sonra öyle Harbiye marşı filan okuyarak bir yere varılamaz. İlk teğmeni feda ettiklerinde düşüneceklerdi. Eşleri üç kuruşluk arazi için Başbakan'a ricacı olurken düşüneceklerdi. Oğulları AKP'li işadamlarının himayesinde para kazanırken düşüneceklerdi...

Bu Harbiye marşı da öyle bir şey ki erken okuyunca da, geç okuyunca da olmuyor. Paşalar biraz geç okudular…Vaktinde okuyacaklardı.

Veya Harbiye'de okuduklarıyla kalacaklardı..

*Cümleten geçmiş olsun.*


*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK /* AüIK İSTİHBARAT / 12 şubat 2011

----------


## bozok

*Tutuklamalara karşı yürüyüş*

 

*Bugün yürüyüş ve kitlesel toplantılar yapılacak.*

İşçi Partisi ve Türkiye Gençlik Birliği, dün gece gerçekleşen Balyoz tutuklamalarına karşı bugün yürüyüş ve kitlesel basın açıklamaları düzenledi. İşçi Partisi Ankara, İstanbul ve İzmir’de aynı anda kitlesel basın toplantıları yapacak. 

Türkiye Gençlik Birliği, dün gece yapılan Balyoz tutuklamalarına karşı tepki göstermek için Yüksel Caddesi’nde saat 13.30’da toplanıp Kocatepe’deki AKP il başkanlığına yürüyüş yapacak. TGB’den yapılan açıklamada, “Yurtsever Türk subaylarının başına geçirilen çuvala karşı biz de ellerimizdeki çuvallarla AKP’ye yürüyoruz” denildi. 

İşçi Partisi de Sıhhiye Orduevi Yanı’nda bulunan Zafer Meydanı’nda bir basın toplantısı düzenledi. İP’den yapılan açıklamada, “Türk Ordusu’nun kahraman komutanlarına yönelen saldırıya isyan ediyoruz. Milletimizi Ordusu’na sahip çıkmaya çağırıyoruz” denildi. İşçi Partisi Genel Sekreteri Hasan Basri üzbey’in bugün “Türk Ordusu’na yönelen kanunsuz saldırı ve 163 değerli komutanın tutuklanmaları hakkında” basın açıklaması yapacağı bildirildi. üzbey’in basın açıklaması saat 13.00’te gerçekleşecek. İşçi Partisi bugün aynı saatte İstanbul Fenerbahçe Orduevi ve İzmir Konak Meydanı YKM önünde de kitlesel basın açıklamaları yapacak. 


12.02.2011 10:17:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*İKİ YERDEN TEK KALEMDE İSTEğİMDİR…TESUD, ADD…* 

13 şubat 2011 



*Sayın mahkeme heyeti!*

*Bu işi uzattınız. Bir tutukluyor bir salıveriyor ve Türk Ordusunun subaylarıyla dalga geçer gibi oynuyorsunuz. Onları size yalvaracak, yakaracak kişiler olduğunu mu sanıyorsunuz? Yalvarmayacaklardır, bilin artık!*

Onları bir kez daha tutukladınız. *Tutuklama gerekçeniz kaçma olasılıklarının olduğu ve döşeme altından çıkan çuvalların varlığı…* 
*Hiç kaçacak insan mahkeme salonuna kendiliğinden, düğüne gider gibi beyaz gömleği, kırmızı kravatını takarak gelir mi? Hiç kendilerinin imzası olmayan, kendileri üzerinden çıkmayan bilmem ne odasının döşemelerinin altındaki kırtasiye nedeniyle insanlar tutuklanabilir mi? Hangi darbenin ve hangi diktatörün hukukunda bu vardır, vardı?*

*Kimin ve neyin intikamını almaktasınız?*

*Siz Harbiye marşını hiç içinizden mırıldandınız mı?* Siz hiç eşiniz, babanız bu kadar yıl vatana hizmet ettiğini zannedip onunla gurur duyarken birdenbire onun vatan hainliğiyle suçlanan bir mahkemede arkasında durup ağladınız mı? Sizin vicdanınız var mı, vicdanınız? Sizin vicdanınızı kurtlar yesin!

*163 kişi tekrar Silivri’de esir alınmıştır. Bunun açık ismi “savaş”tır. Bu esir alınanlar zaten savaş için yetiştirilmişlerdir. Sizin onlardan korkmanıza gerek yoktur, kuvay-i milliye ruhuyla savaşa hazırlananlar kendi halkından olanlara bir şey yapmazlar. Askerler, kendi halkından olanlar kendilerinin arkasında olmasa bile onlardan intikam almayı düşünemezler. Sizler ağababalarınızın emirlerini pişmanlık duymadan, bir an önce yerine getirin… Emir aldıklarınızın intikamlarını bir an önce alın, olmayan vicdanınızı boşuna aramayın, aratmayın ve zaman geçirmeyin…*

Gereğini yapın artık!

*Sayın TESUD (Türkiye Emekli Subaylar Derneği) üyesi silah arkadaşlarım!*

*Sizlerin tutuklu arkadaşlarımız hakkında ne düşündüğünüzü çok merak ediyorum. O TESUD’u da neden kurduğunuza ve ona neden üye olduğunuza da şaşırıyorum. Tutuklu silah arkadaşlarımızın haksızlığa uğramaları hakkında ses çıkartmadığınız için, onların hiç üzülmediklerini ve olaya aldırış etmediklerini de biliyorum.*

*Sabaha karşı hastaneye mi, bir başka hapishaneye mi ne götürülürken jandarma minibüslerinde gördüm onları. Gurur içindeydiler ve gene gözleri “Her şey vatan için!” diye haykırıyordu… Onlarla arkadaş olduğum için mutluluk duydum ve orada, o minibüsün içinde olmadığım için çok üzüldüm…*

*Birçok silah arkadaşımla buluşup koklaşacağım Nisan ayındaki Selimiye kışlasındaki kuru fasulye gününe de, tekne gezisine de, geceye de gelmiyorum. Biz bu yaşta kendi keyfimizi mi düşüneceğiz, hala eskiye özlem mi yaşayacağız? Torunlarımızın geleceğini korumak için bir şeyler yapmayacak mıyız?*

*Artık bıçak kemiğe dayandı… Sustukça gerçekten sıra bize geliyor… Biz pasif davranışa girersek, gariban millet ne yapsın? İş hala başa düşmedi mi? Genelkurmayın hareketsiz kalması doğaldır. üünkü o kurumun her el kaldırışı artık hem antidemokratik hem de antikemalist olarak algılatılmaktadır… Bizim bu saatten sonra toplanacağımız yer Selimiye değil, Silivri nizamiyesi önüdür. Orada eşlerimizle birlikte “Bizi de tutuklayın, biz de darbeciyiz!” diyerek bağırmalıyız, bir şeyler yapmalıyız…*

*TESUD ve ADD şubeleri mutlaka büyük şehirlerde birlikte hareket ederek Ordu Evleri önünde mutlaka toplanmalı, orduya sahip çıkmak için millete örnek olmalı ve haksızlıklara isyan etmelidirler.* 
*TESUD şb. Başkanı silah arkadaşlarımız, zaman yok ve görev sizde… Bu işi kotarmak gerçekten bu yaşlarda zor bir iştir ama zaruridir! Zarureti arayın ve bulun…*

*Gereğini yapın artık!*

Saygıyla selamlıyorum.

*Cumhur UTKU*
İLK KURşUN

----------


## bozok

*İşte JİTEM'in kartviziti*



*İlk kez örgütün logosu kamuoyuna açıklandı!* 

JİTEM'in kurucusu olduğunu öne süren Arif Doğan ilk kez örgütün logosunu ve kartvizitini kamuoyuna açıkladı.

Ergenekon davasının tutuksuz sanığı emekli Albay Arif Doğan, JİTEM personelinin üzel Harp Dairesi (üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı) tarafından eğitildiğini açıkladı.

Zaman Gazetesi'nin haberine göre, resmi makamlar tarafından kabul edilmeyen JİTEM'i kendisinin kurduğunu belirten Doğan, böyle bir birimin varlığını belgelerle de ortaya koydu. 

üzel Harp Dairesi'ndeki deneyimli subay ve astsubayların JİTEM personeliyle özel olarak ilgilendiğini ifade eden Doğan, JİTEM'in sembolü olan "akrep" amblemli kartviziti de ilk kez Zaman ile paylaştı. üniforma ve yazışmalarda kullanılmayan akrep ambleminin sınırlı sayıda olduğunu, kartvizitlerin arkasında kod numarası bulunduğunu anlattı. Bu rakamın, kişinin JİTEM arşivinde kayıtlı dosya ve kod numarası olduğunu söyledi. 

Doğan, 'JİTEM'i Ben Kurdum' isimli kitabında bahsettiği ancak görseline yer vermediği akrep logosunun detaylarını da anlattı. JİTEM'in özel bir yazışma ve iletişim tekniği olduğunu belirten Doğan, kimi sembollerin anlamını yalnızca kendisi ile birimin arşivcisinin bildiğini öne sürdü. Akrep amblemi ile ilgili de şunları kaydetti: 

"JİTEM'in amblemidir. Akrep, dünyada intihar eden ve kendine en sadık hayvandır. ülümü gördüğünde başkası tarafından öldürülmeyi reddediyor ve intihar ediyor. On tane mermi varsa dokuz tanesini kullanırım, onuncusunu da kafama sıkarım. Yani mücadele ettiğim güçlerin, örgütlerine gidip teslim olmam. Onun için amblem olarak bunu seçtik." 

Arif Doğan, üniforma ve yazışmalarda bulunmayan akrep ambleminin sınırlı sayıda ve arkasında kod numaralarının bulunduğu kartvizitlerde kullanıldığını anlattı. Kartın arka yüzünde 'önce vatan sonra can' ifadesi yazılı. Bunun yanında şahsın birim içinde kullanılan kod ismine tekabül eden 'kod numarası' yer alıyor. Bu numara, kişinin JİTEM arşivinde kayıtlı bulunan dosya ve kod numarası olarak da kullanılıyor. 

14.02.2011 10:39 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*‘Meğer kağıttan kaplanmışız’* 



“Balyoz” davasında 163 sanık hakkında tutuklama kararı verildiği Silivri’de bir emekli tuğgeneralin, eski komutanlar üzden ürnek, İbrahim Fırtına ve şükrü Sarıışık’a “Paşam, meğer kağıttan kaplanmışız” diye bağırdığı öne sürüldü.

Balyoz” davasında 163 sanık hakkında tutuklama kararı verilen duruşmadan ilginç detaylar ortaya çıktı. 

Akşam gazetesinin haberine göre; tutuklama kararının ardından “Harbiye Marşı” ile bir süre direnen emekli ve muvazzaf askerlerin hastane dönüşü cezaevindeki koğuşlarına sevki sırasında ilginç bir diyalog yaşandığı öğrenildi. 

Tutuklanan emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, emekli orgeneraller Halil İbrahim Fırtına, şükrü Sarıışık ile Korg. Engin Alan'ın koğuşlara sevki sırasında, sanıklar arasında olan emekli bir tuğgeneralin “kağıttan kaplan” çıkışı koridorda yankılandı. 



Emekli komutanlar koğuşlarına götürülürken en önde emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına ve emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek'in yürüdüğü bu sırada tutuklananlardan bir emekli tuğgeneralin önde yürüyenlere doğru “paşam” diye seslendiği öğrenildi. 

Dönüp kendisine ne olduğunu sorar şekilde bakan Fırtına ve ürnek'e emekli tuğgeneralin, “Gerçekten bizler kağıttan kaplanmışız” diye bağırdığı kaydedildi. 

Bu çıkış karşısında şaşıran Fırtına ve ürnek'in başlarını salladıktan sonra yürümeye devam ettikleri belirtildi.

CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Süheyl Batum'un "Asker meğer kağıttan kaplanmış" şeklindeki sözleri büyük tartışma yaratmıştı. 


14.02.2011 09:02 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*üetin Doğan adliyede!*



*Balyoz Davası'nın son duruşmasına katılmadığı için hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, Beşiktaş Adliyesi'ne geldi.* 

Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne saat 08.30 sıralarında avukatları İsmail Tepecik ve Barış Tepecik ile gelen Doğan, yaklaşık yarım saat açıklama yaptı. Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı’nda ele geçirilen 43 klasör belgeden bahseden Doğan, “Bu dijital veriler toplasan topu topu 3 klasörü doldurur. Bunlarda ne imza var, ne bir şey var, hepsi dijital. Polisler kendilerini savcı ve hakim yerine koymuşlar ve belgeler üzerine karar vermişler. Alelacele hazırlanmış belgeler bunlar. Bütün bu belgeler çürük. Bizim itiraz ettiğimiz meşhur 11 No’lu CD vardı. Bu CD, Gölcük’te 1 No’lu CD olarak karşımıza tekrar çıkıyor. Hiçbir değişiklik yok aslında" diye konuştu. 
*üetin Doğan Adliye'de*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*

Gazetecilerin “Bu belgeler Gölcük’te nasıl çıkıyor?" sorusuna Doğan, “TSK içinde alt düzeyde adamları var, uzman çavuş gibi işi bilmeyenler. üst düzeyde olsa belgeler üzerinde hata yapmazlar. Alt düzeydeki bu adamlar, belgeleri buraya koymuşlar" diye konuştu. 

Karara itiraz edeceklerini ifade eden Doğan, “Eğer itirazımız kabul olmazsa duruşmada savunma yapmayacağız. Avukatlarımız cübbe çıkaracak ve halkı muhatap alacağız. Manifesto hazırlayacağım, iddianameyi ben hazırlayacağım. Savcı ve hakimlere karşı bundan sonra söz bitmiştir. Ağır hasta olsam da bundan sonra hastaneye yatmak yok. Davaya devam edeceğiz" dedi. 

*BARO ODASINDA BEKLİYOR* 

Emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun’nun GATA’da tedavi olmasıyla ilgili soruya Doğan, Ergin Saygun’nun hasta olduğu için hastaneye yattığını ifade etti. Açıklamanın ardından adliyeye giren Doğan, bir süre baro odasında oturarak çay içti. 

*EMEKLİ TüMGENERAL KARABABA VE 11 ASKER ADLİYEDE*

Balyoz davasında hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan emekli tümgeneral Ali Karababa Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesine geldi. Bu arada Karababa'dan bir süre önce 11 muvazzaf asker cezaevi aracıyla adliyeye getirildi. Bu askerlerin haklarındaki yakalama kararının ardından hafta sonu adliyeye gelen ve "yol tutuklaması" yapılarak Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi'ne gönderilen askerler olduğu öğrenildi. 

14.02.2011 09:08 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Odatv'ye polis baskını* 



Hükümete muhalif yayınlarıyla dikkat çeken "Oda Tv" adlı haber sitesinin İstanbul'daki binasında ve aralarında Soner Yalçın'ın da olduğu 3 yazarının evinde arama yapıyor. Operasyonun, sitede yayınlanan "Ergenekon aramalarıyla ilgili" görüntüler nedeniyle yapıldığı öne sürülüyor.

Bu arada savcı Soner Yalçın dahil 4 kişi için gözaltı kararı istedi...

Operasyonun, sitede yayınlanan "Ergenekon aramalarıyla ilgili" görüntüler nedeniyle yapıldığı öne sürülüyor.

*ODA TV'YE BASKIN*



*video için tıklayın*

Yalçın'ın Cihangir'deki evinde ve Oda TV binasında sabah 06.00'dan itibaren arama başlatan polisin, Oda TV Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Barış Pehlivan ve Haber Müdürü Barış Terkoğlu'nun da evlerinde arama yaptığı öğrenildi.

Odatv, aramayla ilgili haberini "Bu sabah erken saatlerinden itibaren Odatv yönetiminden Soner Yalçın, Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Barış Pehlivan ve Haber Müdürü Barış Terkoğlu’nun evinde arama yapılıyor. Polisler Odatv binasında aramalar yapıyor. Gelişmeler Odatv’de olacak" diye verdi.

Baskının ardından sitenin yayını durdu.

*SAVCI GüZALTI İSTEDİ*

"Ergenekon" soruşturması kapsamında Odatv’nın yöneticisi Soner Yalçın’ın da aralarında bulunduğu 4 kişinin gözaltına
alınmasına karar verildi.

Alınan bilgiye göre, özel yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz’ün "Ergenekon" soruşturması kapsamındaki talebi üzerine, İstanbul 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin kararı doğrultusunda, internet yayını yapan Odatv’nin merkezinde ve yöneticisi Soner Yalçın ile Barış Terkoğlu, Ayhan Bozkurt, Barış Pehlivan’ın ev ve iş yerlerinde arama yapılıyor.

Bu arada, mahkeme, Yalçın, Terkoğlu, Bozkurt ve Pehlivan’ın gözaltına alınmasına karar verdi.

*AVUKATI KONUşTU*

Oda TV Haber Müdürü Barış Terkoğlu’nun avukatı Serkan Günel aramayla ilgili yaptığı açıklamada "Salonda toplanmışlar, kitaplıklardan itibaren başladılar aramaya. Arama kararını gösterdiler. Evde Barış Terkoğlu ve eşi var. Ergenekon terör örgütü üyeliği ve bu kapsamda halkı kin ve düşmanlığa tahrik etmek suçlaması var" diye konuştu.

Polis ekiplerinin araması devam ediyor.


14.02.2011 09:18 /* VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*İşte operasyonu başlatan haber!*



Sabah saatlerinde evinde arama yapılan ve hakkında gözaltı kararı verilen isimlerden ODATV Haber Müdürü Barış Terkoğlu dün *'Bu görüntüler Ergenekon Davası’nın kaderini değiştirecek'* başlıklı son yazısında şunları kaydetmişti...

Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez, Zir Vadisi ’nde bulunan askeri mühimmatın sorumlusu olarak 2 yıldan beri tutuklu. Ergenekon üyesi olmakla suçlanıyor. Dönmez bugün savunma yapmaya başlayacak.

Yarbay Dönmez'le ilgili önemli bilgiler verelim ...

*SAKINCALI PİYADE*

Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez, TSK ’nın içindeki “sakıncalı piyade ”lerden. 68 kuşağından gelen bir babanın çocuğu olan Dönmez, 1980 ’de ODTü’de öğrenciydi. üniversitede sol görüşe yakın olan Dönmez, bir eylemde yaralandı. Bundan sonra okulu bıraktı. Ailesinin desteği ile Kara Harp Okulu sınavlarına girdi. Sınavda 6. oldu. Harp Okulu ’na girdi ve 1985 yılında mezun oldu.

Mustafa Dönmez, muharip değildi. Karargahta görev yapıyordu. Tutuklandığında “ikmal subayı ” olan Dönmez, bugüne kadar milyonlarca liralık satın alma gerçekleştirdi ve bilinen usulsüzlüğü olmadı. Aziz Nesin ’den Attila İlhan ’a kadar pek çok isimle tanışıklığı olan Dönmez ’in kendisinin de pek çok dergi de yazısı çıktı. Dönmez ’in son yazısının başlığı “Mustafa Kemal ve Tam Bağımsız Türkiye ”. Dönmez’in yazdığı dergi, tutuklanmasının ardından kapatıldı.

Peki Dönmez’in başına bunların gelmesini sağlayan başka bir özelliği var mı?

*TSK’DAKİ CEMAATE KARşI*

Mustafa Dönmez, orduda cemaate karşı kişiliği ile biliniyor. Cemaate mensup pek çok subayı deşifre eden Dönmez, TSK içinde mevcut yapılanmanın ev toplantıları ile örgütlendiğini ortaya çıkardı. Cemaate alternatif olarak TSK ’da kültür çalışmaları yapan Dönmez ’in hayatı 2009 yılının Ocak ayında önce Sapanca ’daki yazlık evinde, ardından da orada bulunan bir kroki aracılığıyla Zir Vadisi ’nde askeri mühimmat bulunduğu iddiasıyla değişti. Dönmez bu nedenle tutuklandı.

şimdi size Dönmez’in adının gündeme gelmesine neden olan Zir Vadisi kazılarıyla ilgili görüntü izletelim …

*AMERİKALILAR KURS VERDİ*

İlki Zir Vadisi’nde bulunan bir mühimmat ile ilgili. Bombanın adı “datasheet” okunuÂºu “detaşit ”. Zir Vadisi’nde bulunan malzemenin içinde çıkan bu bomba türünü Türk polisi tanımaz diyebilirsiniz. Gerçekten de polisin bu bombayı aldığı eğitimle tanıması mümkün değil. Ancak aşağıda izleyeceğiniz görüntülerde bu bombayı tanıma konusunda polisin Zir Vadisi kazısından sadece 2 gün önce Amerikalı uzmanlardan eğitim aldığını bizzat polislerin ifadesi ile izleyeceksiniz.

*AMERİKALILAR KURS VERDİ*



*video için tıklayın*

İnsan sormadan edemiyor. Polis iki gün önce ABD ’lilerin aldığı eğitim sayesinde tanıdığı bombayı iki gün sonraki kazıda nasıl buluyor? Bu ne tesadüf. Mustafa Dönmez de kazının olduğu gün Zir Vadisi yakınlarındaki 5 ABD ’li istihbaratçının ne işi olduğunu soruyor haklı olarak?

Bu kadar değil …

*YOUTUBE’A BİZDEN üNCE KOYMA*

Aşağıda izleyeceğiniz görüntülerde ise polis, Amerikalı eğitmenlerine “Abi” diye hitap ediyor. Ve içlerinden biri cep telefonuyla mühimmatın görüntülerini çekiyor. Bir diğer polis çeken polisi uyarıyor: “Youtube’a bizden önce atmayın! ” 

Mühimmat ile ilgili olarak ilginç bir ayrıntı verelim. Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi ’nin baÂºına gelenlerin bir benzeri Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez ’in de baÂºına geliyor. Polisin gönderdiği belgelerde Dönmez ’de bulunduğu hakkında rapor verilen 472 adet merminin, gerçekte Dönmez ’de bulunmadığını Emniyet mahkemeye yazdığı yazıyla kabul ediyor. Kısacası 473 mermi “sehven” Mustafa Dönmez’de bulunuyor.

*YOUTUBE’A BİZDEN üNCE KOYMA*



*video için tıklayın*

*MALZEME “SIFIR”*

Son görüntülerimiz ise Zir Vadisi’nde bizzat kazıların yapıldığı noktadan. Kazıya tanık olan bir binbaşı ile bir başçavuşun konuşması. İkili arasında geçen konuşmadan hem bulunan malzemenin hem de kutularının “sıfır ” olduğu anlaşılıyor. 7 Ocak 2009 günü yapılan konuşmada yapılan tespit, bulunan mühimmatın henüz kar görmediği hatta hiç ıslanmadığı. Sadece bir hafta önce Ankara ’da okulların kar nedeniyle tatil edildiği hatırlanırsa bu biraz garip bir durum. Buradan hareketle iki asker malzemelerin “en fazla iki günlük” olduğu sonucuna varıyor. Malzemenin üzerindeki gazetelere bakıldığında ise gazetelerin de yeni olduğu görülüyor. Binbaşı kazıyı inandırıcı bulmadığını “eski kitaplar bunlar” sözleriyle gösteriyor.

*MALZEME Â´SIFIRÂ´*



*video için tıklayın*

*KAZILAR NEDEN GECE YAPILIYOR*

Son olarak şunu söyleyelim. CMK ’nın 118. Maddesi yapılan aramalar için şu kısıtı koyuyor: “(1) Konutta, işyerinde veya diğer kapalı yerlerde gece vaktinde arama yapılamaz. (2) Suçüstü veya gecikmesinde sakınca bulunan haller ile yakalanmıÂº veya gözaltına alınmış olup da firar eden kiÂºi veya tutuklu veya hükümlünün tekrar yakalanması amacıyla yapılan aramalarda, birinci fıkra hükmü uygulanmaz. (CMK 118. Madde) ” Bu kazılarda 2. Fıkraya dair hallerin olmadığı açıkça ortada olmasına rağmen, polis bu aramaların tamamını gece yapmayı tercih ediyor. Aramaların gündüz gözüyle yapılmasını nedense uygun bulmuyor.

Bugün savunmasını yapmaya başlayacak “sakıncalı piyade ” Mustafa Dönmez, ne zaman ağzını açsa kendisine bir “polis komplosu” yapıldığını anlatıyor, TSK ve emniyette cemaat örgütlenmesine vurgu yapıyor. 

Görüntülere bakınca Mustafa Dönmez ’e “haksızsın ” demek mümkün mü? 


14.02.2011 12:10 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balbay: Gözaltına alınacaklar listesi yaptık!*



Emekli Orgeneraller Hurşit Tolon ve şener Eruygur'un sanıkları arasında yer aldığı İkinci Ergenekon Davası'nın 100’üncü duruşması üç hafta aranın ardından tekrar görülmeye başlandı. Tutuklu yargılanan gazeteci Mustafa Balbay, "Burada içeri alınacaklar listesi hazırladık. Bu listenin başında da Soner Yalçın yer alıyordu. Böyle gazetecilik yaparsan, böyle olur diye düşünüyorduk" dedi.

*DAVADA SANIK SAYISI 117 OLDU* 

Aralarında gazeteciler Mustafa Balbay ve Tuncay üzkan'ın da bulunduğu 28'i tutuklu toplam 117 sanığın yargılandığı davanın bugünkü duruşmasına tutuklu sanıklar İnönü üniversitesi eski Rektörü Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu, Başkent üniversitesi eski Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, Hasan Atilla Uğur, Oğuz Bulut, Levent Göktaş, İbrahim üzcan ve Yusuf Erikel katılmadı. Tutuksuz sanıklardan ise emekli Orgeneral Hurşit Tolon, Emin şirin, Tanju Güvendiren, Murat Ağırel, Muhterem Balcı ve Noyan üalıkuşu hazır bulundu. Tutuklu sanık avukat Yusuf Erikel ile birlikte 8 sanığın yargılandığı davanın birleştirilmesinin ardından 108 olan sanık sayısı 118’e çıkmış, tutuklu sanık Engin Aydın’ın geçtiğimiz günlerde hayatını kaybetmesiyle bu sayı 117 olmuştu. 

Duruşmada söz alan tutuklu sanık gazeteci Mustafa Balbay, heyeti ve salondakileri selamladıktan sonra, davanın tutuksuz sanıklarından gazeteci Engin Aydın'ın ölümünden duyduğu acıyı dile getirdi. 

*“ENGİN AYDIN'IN üLüM NEDENİ HUKUK YETMEZLİğİDİR"* 

Balbay, “Engin Aydın Ocak 2009'da 11 ay tutuklu kaldıktan sonra serbest bırakıldı. 2 ay sonra akciğer kanseri oldu. Durumu sorduğum arkadaşlarıma 'İnşallah savunmamı yapacak zamanım olur. Kendimi anlatabilirim' dediğini anlatıyorlardı. Engin Aydın'ı 4 şubat'ta kaybettik. Engin, dava sürecinde yaşamını yitiren 5. kişi oldu. Türkiye'de organ yetersizliğinden, solunum yetmezliğinden ölüm nedenlerini yanına hukuk yetmezliği eklendi. Engin Aydın'ın ölüm nedeni hukuk yetmezliğidir" diye konuştu. 

*“25 FARK SEHVEN YAZILMIş HERHALDE"* 

İddianamade Engin Aydın ile 301 kez görüştüğünün yazılı olduğunu ama Engin Aydın'ın bölümünde ise Mustafa Balbay ile 326 kez görüştüğünün yazılı olduğunu anlatan Balbay, “Arada 25 fark var. Bu 25 fark sehven yazılmış herhalde. Zekeriya üz, 'En çok Engin Aydın ile görüşmüşsün' dedi. Ben de 'olabilir' dedim. Sonradan Cumhuriyet Ankara Bürosu'nun telefonlarının hepsini bana yazıldığı anlaşıldı. Sayın Başkan böyle bir hukukun siz ayırdına vardınız" dedi. 

Balbay, heyet üyelerinin ve savcıların ise bu konuyu anlamamak konusunda ısrar ettiğini savundu. 

*“SİZ İNSANI KANSER EDERSİNİZ"*

Engin Aydın'ın serbest bırakıldıktan sonra kanser olduğunu ifade eden Balbay, “Bu süreç tutukluluktan çok daha başka kırgınlıklarla karşı karşıya bırakıyor. Siz insanı kanser edersiniz" diye konuştu. Engin Aydın'ın yaşamının demokrasi için siyasi mücadele ile geçtiğini anlatan Balbay “Bir hukukçuya nasıl terörist dersiniz? Tutuksuz yargılama esastır derken günümüzde hukuksuz yargılama esas" diye konuştu. 

*“ARİF DOğAN DELİL üOKLUğUNDAN SERBEST, BİZ DELİL YOKLUğUNDAN TUTUKLU YARGILANIYORUZ"* 

JİTEM kurucusu emekli Albay Arif Doğan'a sorgusu sırasında “Yalvarırım bizi anlatın" dediğini anımsatan Balbay, “Ben böyle konuşunca Savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel'in hemen 'Siz JİTEM'in neredesindeniz' diye sordu. şimdi ben soruyorum. Arif Doğan, burada birçok hukuksuzluğu anlattı, adam öldürdüğünü söyledi. Arif Doğan ile ilgili ne yaptınız? Arif Doğan delil çokluğundan serbest bırakılırken biz delil yokluğundan tutuklu yargılanıyoruz" diye konuştu. 

“*BİZİ SİYASİ İKTİDARIN MALZEMESİ YAPMAYIN"*

Soner Yalçın'ın evinde yapılan aramaya da değinen Balbay, "Burada içeri alınacaklar listesi hazırladık. Bu listenin başında da Soner Yalçın yer alıyordu. Böyle gazetecilik yaparsan, böyle olur diye düşünüyorduk. Listedeki diğer isimleri açıklamak istemem, sonra Mustafa Balbay'dan bilirler. Bizi siyasi iktidarın malzemesi yapmayın. Türkiye'nin açık hava hapishanesine dönmesine izin vermeyin" dedi.

*BAşKAN şENGüN’DEN TUNCAY üZKAN’A : “DüZENİ BOZUYORSUNUZ. SİZE YAKIşMIYOR"* 

Balbay’ın ardından tutuklu sanık gazeteci Tuncay üzkan söz almak istedi. Başkan şengün ise üzkan’a söz vermeyeceğini, duruşmaya geçileceğini söyledi. Bunun üzerine tutuklu sanık üzkan ısrarla konuşmak istediğini, neden kendisine söz verilmediğini sordu. Başkan şengün de, jandarma görevlilerine üzkan’ı dışarı çıkarmaları talimatını verdi. Bu sırada üzkan’ın avukatı Celal ülgen’in, Tuncay üzkan’ı sakinleştirmek için yanına geldiği ve üzkan’ı alnından öptüğü görüldü. şengün, “Düzeni bozuyorsunuz. Size yakışmıyor" uyarısının ardından gergin ortam sakinleşti. üzkan’ı dışarı çıkarmak için gelen jandarmalar yerlerine döndü. 

*MUSTAFA DüNMEZ’İN SAVUNMASI ALINIYOR* 

Mahkeme Başkanı şengün, tutuklu sanık eski Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez’i savunmasının alınması için sanık kürüsüsüne aldı. Duruşma Dönmez’in savunmasının alınmasıyla devam ediyor. 


14.02.2011 11:42 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*FLAş!.. FLAş!.. üetin Doğan tutuklandı*

 

*Hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan üetin Doğan, ve adliye'ye gelen 4 kişi çıkarıldıkları mahkemece tutuklandı.* 

Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne saat 08.30 sıralarında avukatları İsmail Tepecik ve Barış Tepecik ile gelen Doğan, yaklaşık yarım saat açıklama yaptı. Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı’nda ele geçirilen 43 klasör belgeden bahseden Doğan, “Bu dijital veriler toplasan topu topu 3 klasörü doldurur. Bunlarda ne imza var, ne bir şey var, hepsi dijital. Polisler kendilerini savcı ve hakim yerine koymuşlar ve belgeler üzerine karar vermişler. Alelacele hazırlanmış belgeler bunlar. Bütün bu belgeler çürük. Bizim itiraz ettiğimiz meşhur 11 No’lu CD vardı. Bu CD, Gölcük’te 1 No’lu CD olarak karşımıza tekrar çıkıyor. Hiçbir değişiklik yok aslında" diye konuştu. 

*üetin Doğan Adliye'de*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*

Gazetecilerin “Bu belgeler Gölcük’te nasıl çıkıyor?" sorusuna Doğan, “TSK içinde alt düzeyde adamları var, uzman çavuş gibi işi bilmeyenler. üst düzeyde olsa belgeler üzerinde hata yapmazlar. Alt düzeydeki bu adamlar, belgeleri buraya koymuşlar" diye konuştu. 

Karara itiraz edeceklerini ifade eden Doğan, “Eğer itirazımız kabul olmazsa duruşmada savunma yapmayacağız. Avukatlarımız cübbe çıkaracak ve halkı muhatap alacağız. Manifesto hazırlayacağım, iddianameyi ben hazırlayacağım. Savcı ve hakimlere karşı bundan sonra söz bitmiştir. Ağır hasta olsam da bundan sonra hastaneye yatmak yok. Davaya devam edeceğiz" dedi. 

*BARO ODASINDA BEKLİYOR* 

Emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun’nun GATA’da tedavi olmasıyla ilgili soruya Doğan, Ergin Saygun’nun hasta olduğu için hastaneye yattığını ifade etti. Açıklamanın ardından adliyeye giren Doğan, bir süre baro odasında oturarak çay içti. 

*EMEKLİ TüMGENERAL KARABABA VE 11 ASKER ADLİYEDE*

Balyoz davasında hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan emekli tümgeneral Ali Karababa Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesine geldi. Bu arada Karababa'dan bir süre önce 11 muvazzaf asker cezaevi aracıyla adliyeye getirildi. Bu askerlerin haklarındaki yakalama kararının ardından hafta sonu adliyeye gelen ve "yol tutuklaması" yapılarak Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi'ne gönderilen askerler olduğu öğrenildi. 

14.02.2011 09:08 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Generallerin ilk günü* 



14.02.2011* - 06:26*

*Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı davasında tutuklanan ve Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi’ne konulan 29 general ve amiralin de aralarında bulunduğu muvazzaf askerler, rütbelerine göre koğuşlara yerleştirildi. Asker karavanasından yiyen, gardiyanlığını erlerin yaptığı generalleri iki kez 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Hayri Kıvrıkoğlu ziyaret etti.* 

*İSTANBUL -* Ayrıca, cezaevinin bağlı olduğu 3. Kolordu Komutanı Korgeneral Hulusi Akar da cezaevine gelerek denetlemelerde bulundu. 

Harp Akademileri Komutan Yardımcısı Korgeneral Yurdaer Olcan, Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu, Güney Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç, korgeneraller Mustafa Korkut üzarslan ve Ayhan Taş’ın da aralarında bulunduğu 29 general ile 77 subay cumartesi sabaha karşı Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi’ne getirilmişti. İki gecedir Hasdal’da kalan muvazzaf subaylar ile cezaevi şartlarıyla ilgili bazı notlar şöyle: 

*Rütbeye göre koğuş* 
* Cezaevine gelen tutukluları, Ergenekon, Kafes ve Poyrazköy davalarından daha önce tutuklanan subaylar karşıladı. Sıcak karşılamada “geçmiş olsun” dilekleri iletildi.

* Tutuklu subayların geldiği gece, Hasdal’da görevli komutanlar sabaha kadar uyumadı. Komutanların koğuşlara yerleştirilmesine nezaret etti.
* Tutuklu general ve amiraller rütbelerine göre koğuşlara konuldu. Korgeneraller, tümgeneraller ve tuğgeneraller kendi rütbelerinde olan subaylarla 6’şar kişilik koğuşlara 4’er kişi olarak yerleştirildi. General rütbesinde olmayan subaylar ise kiminle hangi koğuşta kalacaklarına kendileri karar verdi.

* Komutanların cezaevindeki ilk gecesi diğer tutuklularla sohbet ederek geçti. Eski tutuklular yenilere moral verdi.

* 1. Ordu Komutanı Org. Hayri Kıvrıkoğlu, tutuklu subayları cumartesi ve pazar günü olmak üzere iki kez ziyaret etti. Cezaevinin bağlı olduğu 3. Kolordu Komutanı Hulusi Akar da gelerek yapılan düzenlemeleri kontrol etti.

* Pazar günü eski tutuklular ve yeni gelen tutuklulardan oluşan iki karma takım futbol maçı oynadı. Maçı general ve amiraller de izledi.

* Görüşler bugün başlayacak, haftasonu gelen kimseye görüş izni verilmedi. Komutanların bilgisayar kullanma hakları henüz yok. Cezaevi yönetimine dilekçeyle başvurduktan sonra bilgisayar kullanabilecekler. Bunun dışında haftada iki gün 10 dakika telefonla görüşme hakları var. 

*Askerlerle aynı karavana* 
* Gardiyanlar er rütbesinde. Sabah 07.30’da kahvaltı geliyor. 13.00-13.30 arasında öğlen yemeği, 19.00-19.30 arasında karavana akşam yemeği veriliyor. Askerler paşaların gelişiyle yemeklerin daha iyi olacağı beklentisi içindeler. üünkü askerlerin yediği karavanadan yemek veriliyor.

* Kapasitesi 180 kişi olan cezaevinde toplam 167 tutuklu ve hükümlü var. Bugüne kadar en fazla 20-30 mahkum cezaevinde kaldığından, şu anda personel sıkıntısı başgösterdi.

* Cezaevinin yanında bulunan ve cezaevinde görevli askerlerin kaldığı tabur binasının da boşaltırak kapasitenin artırılması için cezaevine tahsis edilmesi gündemde. (Milliyet)


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*Donanma'daki sırrı astsubay açık etti* 



14.02.2011* - 04:55*


*Astsubay Yıldız, Donanma Komutanlığı'ndaki aramada ele geçen belgelerle ilgili ifade verdi. Yıldız, birkaç kez yer değiştiren belgelerin kasım ayında İstihbarat Binbaşı Yakar tarafından son yerine konulduğunu anlattı*

*İSTANBUL -* Balyoz Davası'nda 163 askerin yeniden tutuklanmasına neden olan Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı'ndan çıkan belgelerin şifrelerine ulaşıldı. Gölcük operasyonuna İstanbul polisine gönderilen bir e-mail ihbarının start verdiği öğrenilirken, Donanma Komutanlığı Güvenlik şube Müdürlüğü'nde İKK kısım Güvenlik Astsubayı olarak görev yapan Erdinç Yıldız, Ergenekon Savcısı Fikret Seçen'e verdiği 5 sayfalık ifadede çarpıcı bilgiler yer aldı. 

Astsubay Yıldız, 2007'den beri donanmada görev yaptığını, zemin bölmelerindeki o belgelerden haberi olduğunu, bir kaç kez yer değiştiren belgelerin 2010'un Kasım ayında Deniz İstihbarat Binbaşı Kemalettin Yakar tarafından son yerine konulduğunu anlattı. 

Ergenekon Savcısı Fikret Seçen 6 Aralık 2010'da ihbar mesajı eline geçer geçmez mahkemeden arama kararı alarak Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı'na gitti. 

Aramada İstihbarat Kısım Amirliği'nin zemin kaplamalarının altındaki gizli bölmelere saklanmış 10 adet poşette doküman ve dijital malzeme ele geçirdi. Balyoz davasında 163 kişinin tutuklanma kararında "...kuvvetli suç şüphesini gösteren olgular" denilerek atıfta bulunulan bu belgeleri Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı bünyesindeki İstihbarat Kısım Amirliği'nin zemin kaplamalarının altına kimin koyduğuna ilişkin sorulara ise Sabah gazetesinin ulaştığı ifade tutanağı ışık tutuyor. 

*'YAKAR, SİCİL AMİRİM'* 
İfadenin sahibi Deniz Astsubay Erdinç Yıldız. Astsubay Yıldız, Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı Güvenlik şube Müdürlüğü'nde İKK (İstihbarat Karşı Koyma) Güvenlik Astsubayı olarak görev yapıyor. 

Savcı Fikret Seçen'in Gölcük'te operasyon yapmasına neden olan ihbar e-mailinde Astubay Yıldız'ın Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı'nda illegal bir yapılanma içerisinde olduğu iddia ediliyor. Balyoz Savcısı Gölcük'te yapılan operasyondan bir ay 6 gün sonra, Astsubay Erdinç Yıldız'ın ifadesini aldı. Astsubay Yıldız, ele geçirilen dökümen ve dijital malzemelerin nereden geldiğine ilişkin çarpıcı bilgiler verdi. İhbarda sözü edilen kişileri tanıdığını söyleyen Yıldız, "Kemalettin Yakar benim birinci sicil amirimdir, aynı odada birlikte oturuyoruz. Fahri Yavuz Uras'ı Harekat Eğitim şube Müdürü olduğu için tanırım, aynı katta birlikte çalışıyoruz.

Celal Kerem Eren Harekat Başkanlığı'nda görevli bir şube müdürüdür. Serhat Sözbir Harekat Başkanlığı'nda proje subayıdır" diye ifade verdi. Astsubay Yıldız, Savcı Fikret Seçen'in "İstihbarat Kısım Amirliği'ndeki zemin kaplamaları altındaki gizle bölmelerden haberiniz var mı?" sorusuna ise şu yanıtı verdi: "Benim bu zemin bölmeden haberim vardır. Ben 2007 Ağustos ayında donanmadaki görevime başladım. 2008'de İstihbarat Kısım Amiri Cem üağlar binbaşı beni çağırdı. Onun bulunduğu odaya girdiğimde zemin kaplamalarının tamamen açılmış olduğunu gördüm. Cem binbaşı bana 'Bu malzemelerin bir kısmı size ait' dedi... Ben de kendisine malzemelerin bize ait olmadığını ve bu nedenle kabul etmediğimi söyledim. O da bana 'Kemalettin'e söyle o bilir' dedi.

Ben durumu Kemalettin binbaşıya anlattım. Kemalettin binbaşı 'tamam getir burada kalsın' dedi. Torbalardan bize ait diye ayırdıklarını alarak Kemalettin Yakar ile bulunduğumuz odaya taşıdık. şube müdürü İlhan Kayış albay 'nedir onlar?' diye sordu. Ben de durumu izah ettim. O da torbaya bakarak sesini çıkarmadı." Astsubay Yıldız söz konusu doküman ve malzemelerin içinde bulunduğu torbaların bir kaç kez yer değiştirdiği, Kemalettin Yakar'ın 2009'da malzemeleri yine Cem üağlar binbaşının odasınının altına koyduğunu bu durum karşısınnda Cem Binbaşı'nın "Kemalettin'e söyle malzemelerini buraya koymuş, gelsin alsın!" uyarısını yaptığını, bu uyarı üzerine malzemeleri tekrar odalarındaki soyunma dolabına yerleştirdiğini anlattı. Astsubay Yıldız, malzemelerin son bulunduğu yere nasıl taşındığını ise şöyle anlattı: "Kemalettin Binbaşı 2010 Kasım başında yurtdışına gidecekti. Malzemeleri dolaptan çıkarttı. Malzemelerin içerisinde bir otomatik sprey kutusu vardı. üzerinde bir kamera gözü vardı. Bu ne diye sorduğumda kendisi bana güldü ve cevap vermedi.

Harddiskler Kemalettin binbaşının masasının üzerinde duruyordu. 1-2 gün sonra 'malzemeleri tekrar aynı yerine taşıyacağım. Bana yardımcı ol. şube müdürünün de bilgisi var' dedi. Kafeteryaya çıktım geldim. Odaya girdiğimde Kemalettin binbaşı vantuzla yer karolarını sökmüş ve malzemelerin kenarında duruyordu. Yardıma ihtiyacı olup olmadığını sordum, gerek olmadığını söyledi. şube müdürü Behçet Altıntaş'a durumu anlattım, 'bilgim var' dedi. Bana malzemelerin ne olduğunu sordu, 'Sadece VHS ve ses kasetleri, harddiskler, dergiler var' dedim. Tahminen iki gün sonra şube müdürü Behçet Yarbay'ın odasına girdiğimde bana 'Malzemelerden Cem'in bilgisi olduğunu, bu olaydan rahatsız olduğunu, ancak yapacak birşey olmadığını, malzemelerin orada olacağını' söyledi. Ben odasından ayrıldım. Ondan sonra aramaya siz geldiniz ve malzemeleri konulan yerde buldunuz." 

*ARşİV OLARAK KULLANILIRDI* 
Astsubay Yıldız ifadesinin devamında, zemin kaplamaları altındaki gizli bölmelerin daha önce de arşiv olarak kullanıldığını, çıkarılan belge ve dökümanları istihbarat şube müdürlüğünde daha önce görmediğini anlattı. Savcı Fikret Seçen'in "deliller içeren döküman ve dijital malzemeler kim ya da kimler tarafından gizlenmiş olabilir?" sorusuna ise Astsubay Yıldız şu yanıtı verdi: "Kemalettin binbaşı bazen odasına misafir geldiğinde beni dışarı çıkartırdı. Hatta bir keresinde Mustafa yüzbaşı bu durumu sordu. Kemalettin binbaşı da haber elemanı olduğunu söyledi." 

*BELGELERDEKİ BİLGİ NOTU* 
Ergenekon Savcısı Fikret Seçen, Astsubay Erdinç Yıldız'a, zemin kaplamasının altındaki gizli bölmelerden çıkan 5 numaralı hard diskteki, Deniz Kurmay Yarbay M. Nuri Alacalı tarafından hazırlatılan, 13 Aralık 2002 tarihli 'Yeniden Yapılandırma Faaliyetleri' konulu darbe döneminde ilan edilecek olan sıkıyönetim planlarını içeren bilgi notunu da sordu. Bilgi notunun ekinde "Ankara Bölgesi Müzahir Sb ve Astsb. Listesi"nde "Erdinç Yıldız -1994-2221 / Dz.K.K. İsth. Bşk.lığı" yazılı olduğunu söyleyen Savcı Seçen, Astsubay Yıldız'dan savunmasını istedi. Yıldız "sicil bana aittir. Ancak listeden bilgim yok" diye cevap verdi. Nuri Alacalı, son Balyoz duruşmasında tutuklanan 163 isimden biriydi.

Balyoz soruşturmasında üsteğmen Emrah Küçükakça'dan ele geçirilen 79 numaralı CD'de fuhuş faaliyetlerine ilişkin notlarda ve "sexshop. xls" dosyasında isminin geçtiği sorusu üzerine, Yıldız, "üsteğmeni tanımam" dedi. Yıldız, üsteğmen Mehmet Deniz Irak'ta ele geçirilen bir hard diskte bulunan "S.N.'TAN ALINAN HAPLARI N.B. - ERDİNü YILDIZS. E.'YE VER" notuna ilişkin ise "Bu notun hangi amaçla tutulduğunu bilmiyorum" yorumunu yaptı. 

*OPERASYON İHBAR MEKTUBUYLA BAşLADI* 
Donanma Komutanlığı'ndaki arama, geçen yıl 6 Aralık'ta İstanbul polisine gönderilen bir ihbar e-maili ile başladı. O ihbar emailinde şu iddialar yer alıyordu: "...Donanma içinde bulunan illegal yapının merkezinde uzun zamandan beri karargahta çalışan ve Donanma Komutanlığı İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğü'nde görev yapan Deniz İstihbarat Binbaşı Kemalettin Yakar bulunmaktadır. Kemalettin Yakar'ın merkezinde olduğu illegal grup içinde Erdinç Yıldız, Fahri Yavuz Uras, Celal Kerem Eren ve Serhat Sözbir de yer almaktadır. Kemalettin Yakar ve ekibi Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı içerisinde gerçekleşen pek çok illegal faaliyet hakkında bilgi sahibidir ve pek çok suç teşkil eden askeri belgenin hazırlanmasında pay sahibidir. Kemalettin Yakar ve birlikte hareket ettiği ekip bu materyalleri Donanma Komutanlığı'nda bulunan İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğü'nün zemin kaplamalır altına ve duvarlarına yapılan özel bölmelerle illegal bir şekilde saklamaktadır..." 

*4 ASKER TUTUKLANDI* 
'şantaj ve Askeri Casusluk örgütü' soruşturma kapsamında ihbar üzerine Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğü'nde 9 çuval belge ile ilgili olarak ifadelerine başvurulan 13 subay ve astsubaydan bir yarbay, iki binbaşı ve bir astsubay tutuklanmıştı. Soruşturmayı yürüten üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Fikret Seçen tarafından ifadesi alındıktan sonra nöbetçi mahkemeye sevk edilen 9 çuval belgenin odasının zemininden çıktığı öne sürülen Donama Komutanlığı İstihbarata Karşı Koyma (İKK) şube Müdürü Yarbay Behçet Altıntaş, İstihbarata Karşı Koyma (İKK) Kısım Amiri Binbaşı Kemalettin Yakar, emrinde çalışan istihbarat astsubay Erdinç Yıldız ile Kurmay Binbaşı Cem üağlar tutuklanmıştı.Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'nca ifadesine başvurulan 9 kişi ise serbest bırakılmıştı.

*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*Erdoğan darbede nereye götürülecekti?* 



14.02.2011 *- 05:08*

*İbrahim Fırtına ve üzden ürnek tarafından hazırlandığı ileri sürülen 21 şubat 2003 tarihli belgeye göre, darbe planı çerçevesinde başkent operasyonları "Hava soğuk güvercinleri uçurmayın" parolası ile başlayacaktı.* 

*Darbe gerçekleşseydi Başbakan Erdoğan ve Cumhurbaşkanı Gül de Güvercinlik üssü'ne götürülecekti.* 

*ANKARA -* Sabah gazetesinde yer alan iddialara göre, 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihlerinde gerçekleşen darbe planı seminerinden tam iki hafta önce 21 şubat 2003'te hazırlanan bir belgede sıkıyönetim ilan edilmesi ile birlikte Başkent'te gerçekleştirilecek darbe planı stratejisinin belirlendiği ortaya çıktı. 

Buna göre Ankara operasyonları *"Hava soğuk güvercinleri uçurmayın"* parolası ile gerçekleştirilecekti. 

Dönemin Harp Akademileri Komutanı Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına ile Donanma Komutanı Oramiral üzden ürnek tarafından hazırlanan 21 şubat tarihli belgede sıkıyönetim öncesinde çalışma gruplarının belirlendiği ifade edilerek, "Söz konusu çalışma grupları tarafından müzahir personelden sıkıyönetim ilanına müteakip, ülke sathında kamu görevlerini devralacak personel listesinin oluşturulması" nın tamamlandığı belirtiliyor. 

Balyoz davasının bir numaraları sanığı ve dönemin 1. Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral üetin Doğan'a gönderilen "çok gizli" uyarı notlu belgeye göre darbenin gerçekleşmesi ile birlikte Ankara'daki tutuklamalar Balyoz Darbe Planı'nın Ankara Birlik Komutanı Tümamiral Feyyaz üğütçü komutasındaki ekipler tarafından gerçekleştirecek. 

*SİVİLLER GüVERCİNLİK üSSü'NE*
Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı ile Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı personeli tarafından yapılacak tutuklamalar Ankara Birlik Komutanı Tüma. ügütçü'nün başkanlığında Tuğamiral Kadir Sağdıç, Albaylar Soner Polat, Semih üetin, Fatih Ilgar, Yarbaylar Okan Kırçiçek, Aziz üakmak, Meftun Hırac ile binbaşı Barbaros Büyüksağnak tarafından uygulanacak. 

Darbenin Ankara planına göre Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Sezer'den görevine devam etmesi istenecek. Ankara ayağındaki tutuklamalar "Hava soğuk güvercinleri uçurmayın" parolası ile başlayacak. 

*Bu çerçevede dönemin Başbakanı Gül, AK Parti Genel Başkanı Erdoğan, bakanlar, milletvekilleri ile üst düzey bürokratlar gözaltına alındıktan sonra Güvercinlik üssü'ne götürülecek.* 

Siviller 1-2 haftalık ve bir alıkonulma süresinden sonra belirlenecek bir cezaevine nakledilecek. 

Darbeye karşı durumda olan başta dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Hilmi üzkök, Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Org. Cumhur Asparuk gibi isimler isi Etimesgut'ta tutulacak. Darbe sırasında sağlık şartlarının ağırlaşması halinde Etimesgut'daki Hava Hastanesi birinci derece hastane olarak hizmet verecek.

Plana göre tutuklanacak sivil, asker kişilerden önemli isimlerin eşleri ve çocukları belirlenecek bir orduevinde bir süre alıkonacak. Daha sonra bu isimler serbest bırakılacak ve gözetim altında tutulacak. Bu isimlerin Ankara dışına çıkmalarına izin verilmeyecek.


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*ATAşE KENDİNE “ATEşE” DER Mİ?*

 


13.02.2011 *13:12*

üetin Doğan’ın kızı ve damadının “üetin Doğan ve Gerçekler” adlı blogu , Gölcük’te bulunan “belgelerden” her gün birinin sahteliğini ortaya çıkarıyor. 

Blogda bugün yayınlanan “Sugacı Ataşe kendisini Ateşe sanıyor, çalıştığı yeri de ATEşELİK” başlıklı yazı şöyle:

Gölcük’ten çıkan yeni dijital belgeler 163 kişinin tutuklanması için gerekçe olarak gösterildi.

şimdi emsal olarak Gölcük’ten çıkan (ve Balyoz planına yeni kanıt) “CANER BEN_1.doc” isimli Word belgesine bakalım. üstverisine göre belge C.BENER kullanıcı adı ile ilk defa 14 Aralık 2002′de oluşturulmuş ve en son Cem Gurdeniz kullanıcı adı ile 20 Ocak 2003′de kaydedilmiş.



Herşeyden önce;

● Ateşe diye bir şey yok. Ataşe diye bir şey var.
● Ataşe’nin sözlük anlamı: bir elçiliğe bağlı uzman, elçilik uzmanı. Ateşe diye bir kelime yok, dolayısıyla sözlük anlamı da yok. Ateşe, olsa olsa ateş (yanıcı cisimlerin tutuşmasıyla beliren ısı ve ışık) kelimesinin e-hali olabilir.
● Roma’da SİLAHLI KUVVETLER ATEşELİğI yok, ATAşELİğİ var.
● Roma’da görevli Ateşe yok, Ataşe var.

Roma’daki Deniz Ataşesi’nin bunu bilmemesine ve antetinde SİLAHLI KUVVETLER ATEşELİğİ yazan bir belgede kendi isminin altına “Ateşe” ünvanını eklemesine imkan yok. üstelik, aynı “Ateşe” bu belgenin eki olan ayrı bir Word dokümanı daha hazırlamış ve yine altına kendisi için “Dz. Ateşesi” yazmış. Ayrıca bu ek belgede bir subayı, henüz o tarihte var olmayan (ve Temmuz 2004’de kurulan) CC MAR NAPLES’da görevli olarak listelemiş.

“Ateşe”nin hazırladığı bu belge aslında baştan sona bir garabet. şöyle ki, bu belge Suga planı çerçevesinde “Yeniden yapılanma” kapsamında bölgedeki “müzahir” (destek veren) personeli bildirmek üzere hazırlanmış. Yazının ilgi bölümüne bakılırsa bu talep kendisine 7 Kasım 2002’de gelmiş. Oysa bu tarihte daha ortada Balyoz planı yok, Suga planı yok, ve hatta bu planlarla devrilmesi planlanan Hükümet bile yok. üstelik bu talep Roma’ya 7 Kasım 2002’de Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’ndan gelmiş. (Bilmeyenler için: 
iddialara göre Suga planı, Balyoz darbe planı kapsamında dönemin Donanma Komutanı üzden ürnek’in hazırladığı bir plan ve yine iddialara göre bu plandan Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nın haberi yok.)

Bu arada, belgeyi son kaydeden olarak görünen Gürdeniz, o dönem 3. Muhrip Filotilla Komodoru ve belgenin son kaydedildiği tarihte “Karadeniz üzel Görevi” ile denizde, hatta Filotillada dört gün sürecek Taktik Eğitimi başlamış.

Son bir nokta da, yazının formatı ile ilgili. Donanma Komutanlığı bilirkişi heyeti tarafından hazırlanan raporda (EK-D) belirtildiği üzere, yazışmalarda İLGİ yazılırken bu belgede olduğu gibi konunun dahil edilmesi (İLGİ: Dz.K.K.lığının 07 Kasım 2002 gün ve İSTH.:3200-27-02 sayılı “Yeniden Yapılandırma Faaliyeleri” konulu yazısı), 2008 yılında yürülüğe giren MY 75-1B Karargah Hizmetleri Yönergesi ile başlıyor. 2008’den önceki yazışmalarda ilgide konu belirtilmiyor.

Gölcük’ten çıkan yeni belgeler hakkında yüzlerce sayfa tespit tutanakları hazırlayan Emniyet görevlilerinin bu son noktayı bilmeleri elbette beklenemezdi. Ancak, en azından “ateşe” falsosunu tespit edebilirlerdi. 

Emniyet’in hazırladığı ve 43 klasörün içinde yeralan tespit raporunun ilgili kısmından aktarıyoruz (Gölcük Klasörleri, Klasör no. 3, dizin no. 266):



Emniyet raporu, yukarıdaki yazışmaya atfen konu ile ilgili tespitini şöyle bitiriyor: “(…) Bu görev kapsamında Ali Semih üETİN’in yukarıdaki yazışmaları yaptığı ve kendisine verilen görev gereği listeyi hazırladığı değerlendirilmektedir.”

Balyoz davasında 148 kişi sadece isimleri bu dijital belgelerde geçtigi için yargılanıyor. Yazık ki, sahte oldukları bariz olan (üstelik ataşe/ateşe ayrımını bile bilmeyenlerce hazırlanmış) bu belgelerin sahte olduğunun “mahkeme” önünde ispatlanmasını sanıklar hapiste bekleyecekler. üünkü emniyet, hazırladığı raporlarda bu yeni dijital belgeleri Balyoz’da kanıt olarak değerlendirdi, özel yetkili savcı talep etti ve bağımsız özel yetkili hakimler oybirliği ile 163 kişinin tutuklanmasına karar verdi.

*Odatv*

----------


## bozok

*MEHMET BARANSU'DAN şOK İDDİA!*

 

Taraf gazetesi muhabiri Mehmet Baransu'dan Balyoz Davası ile ilgili çok ilginç bir iddia..

Balyoz yargılamalarında Gölcük’ten yeni deliller çıktığı iddiasıyla aralarında üetin Doğan, üzden ürnek ve İbrahim Fırtına ile çok sayıda muvazzaf generalin olduğu 163 sanık için tutuklama kararı çıktı. 

Taraf Gazetesi’nden Mehmet Baransu, son yaşanan tutuklamalar ile ilgili olarak Dipnot.tv’ye konuştu: 

"Dün ilk olarak mahkeme salonunda yapılanlar çok çirkindi mahkeme başkanını tehtit etmeden tutun da Harbiye Marşı söylemeye kadar; hala kendileri imtiyazlı bir sınıf olarak görüyorlar ama Türkiye’de herşey değişti." 

Mehmet Baransu, yakında yeni belgelerin ortaya çıkacağını iddia ederek şöyle konuştu : 

"Artık kimse imtiyazlı değil. Ben bu tutuklamaları tahmin etmiştim daha önceden çünkü 3 gün önce üetin Doğan’ın avukatı özel bir hastahaneden rapor aldı omzunda sıkıntı var diye. Normalde rapor GATA’dan alınması gerekirken özel bir hastahaneden alındı. Ben de düşündüm yakında kokusu çıkacak bu işin diye. Dün yaşanan Türkiye’de bir ilk, 2 Orgeneral şu anda cezaevinde Gölcük’teki aramada ele geçen belgeler çok önemliydi. Bunun yanı sıra diğer komutanlıklar da böyle bilgiler çıkabilir sadece Gölcük’teki Donanma’da var diye bir şey yok. Her yerden böyle belgeler çıkabilir ve bu belgeler ortaya çıkmadan imha edebilirler bunun önlemi alınması gerekir." 

Baransu ortaya ilginç bir de iddia attı: "Yakın zamanda İlker Başbuğ irtica ile mücadele eylem planı sebebiyle Yaşar Büyükanıt’ta e-muhtıra dolasıyla tutuklanacaklar" 

14.02.2011 09:40:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*Tutuklanmayan 31 askerin sırrı*



*Balyoz'da 163 kişi hakkındaki tutuklama kararı, gözleri diğer 31 sanığa çevirdi. Hepsinin ortak özelliği meşhur 11 No'lu CD'deki "görevli" personel olmaları...*

Balyoz Darbe Planı'nın cuma günü görülen 13. duruşmasında Cumhuriyet Savcısı Savaş Kırbaş, Gölcük'te ele geçirilen belgeler doğrultusunda 186 sanık için tutuklama istedi.

Mahkeme Deniz Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, Hava Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına ile muvazzaf subayların da aralarında bulunduğu 163 sanığın tutuklanmasına karar verdi. 194 sanıklı davada gözler tutuklanmayan 31 sanığa çevrildi.

Tutuklanmayan sanıklar 11 Nolu delil CD'sinde yer alan Albay Abdullah Zafer Arısoy, Binbaşı Ahmet Yanaral, Jandarma üsteğmen Ahmet üetin ile 28 astsubay. İddianameye göre 31 asker, Balyoz Harekat Planı'nın uygulamaya konulması aşamasında görev alacak alt personel. Buna göre üarşaf, Oraj ve Sakal planlarının icraya konulması sırasında subay ve astsubayların nerede nasıl görevlendirileceği yer alıyor.

Akşam gazetesinin haberine göre; "2002-2003/JANDARMA/İSTANBUL BüLGE/GüREVLENDİRMELER' isimli klasörde 'GüREVLİ TİMLER üZEL TALİMATI.doc' isimli dosyada yapılan planlama doğrultusunda teşkil edilecek görevli timlerin harekat tarzları detaylı olarak belirtiliyor. Tutuklanmayan 31 asker 'üzel Operasyon Timleri' ile 'Sorgulama Timleri'nde görevlendiriliyor.

*EMİR UYGULAYACAKLAR*

İddianameye göre 31 asker de Balyoz Planı'ndan haberdar olmadıklarını belirtiyor. Mahkemenin planlayıcı değil emirleri uygulayıcı oldukları için tutuklamadığı değerlendiriliyor.

*İşte o sanıklar:*

Albay Abdullah Zafer Arısoy, Binbaşı Ahmet Yanaral, Ahmet üetin, Astsubaylar İsmail Karaoğlan, Ali Güngör, Embiya şen, Rifat Gürçam, Hüseyin Durdu, Arif Bıyıklı, Ertan Karagözlü, Musa Farız, L. Güldoğuş, Hakan Yıldırım, Murat Kılıçlı, İmdat Solak, Mustafa Aydın, Mustafa Kelleci, Hakan üktem, Levent Maraş, Duran Ayhan, Uğur ütsek, Abdil Akça, Murat Balkaş, Osman üetin, Altan Dikmen, Fikret Coşkun, Selahattin Gözmen, Erol Ersan, Hüseyin Bakır, Timuçin Eraslan, İhsan üevik. 


15.02.2011 08:01 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Bu belgeler bomba etkisi yapacak demişti* 

 

*Hazırlıklarını sır gibi sakladığı kitap öncesi gözaltı tesadüf mü?* 

Soner Yalçın’ın eski eşi Feza Yalçın 13 saat süren aramada, evdeki 15 bin kitabın tek tek sayfalarına bakıldığını ve silkelendiğini anlattı. Eski eşi, Soner Yalçın’ın gözaltına alınmadan önceki son sözlerini de aktardı: “AKP seçim startını gözaltına alınmamla vermiştir. Gazeteci isem mesleğimi yapacak isem yazmadan nasıl yapabileceğim...” 



Evinde 13 saat süren aramadan sonra gözaltına alınan Oda TV imtiyaz sahibi gazeteci-yazar Soner Yalçın ve üç arkadaşının İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’ndeki sorgusu sürüyor. Soner Yalçın’ın 4 günlük maksimum gözaltı süresi kullanıldıktan sonra Perşembe günü Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcılar tarafından sorgulanmak üzere İstanbul Adliyesi’ne sevkedilmesi bekleniyor. 

*15 bin kitap silkelendi*

Gözaltı sırasında Soner Yalçın’ın yanında bulunan eski eşi ve avukatı Feza Yalçın 13 saat süren aramaya ilişkin ilginç detaylar verdi. Polislerin en çok evde sayısı 15 bini bulan kitaplarla ilgilendiğini söyleyen Yalçın, “Bu kitaplara tek tek sayfa sayfa bakıldı, tüm kitaplar silkelendi. 



üzerlerinde not var mı diye bakıldı. Hepsi piyasada satılan kitaplar. Bu kitapların büyük bir kısmı yazarları tarafından imzalanarak hediye edilmiş kitaplar. Sadece 10 kadarı alındı. Bu kitaplardan bir tanesi yazarı Ferit İlsever olan ve bir çok yazarla birlikte Yalçın’a da hediye edilmiş olan kitap.”

Feza Yalçın el konulan eşyalarla ilgili şunları söyledi: “Yıllardır kitap yazarken not aldığı 10 kadar not defteri vardı ve içinde ne olup olmadığına bakılmaksızın alındı. Yaklaşık 15 kadar olan not defterlerinin de her birinde 10 kadar sayfasına not almıştı. üoğu kitap okurken ve 19 yıldır kitap yazarken tuttuğu bir kısmı kitapların içinde yer alan 150 sayfa kadar el yazısı notu alındı. Notların bir kısmı yeni yazmaya başladığı kitabı ile ilgili notlardı. O notlara çok dikkat edilmesini istedi.” 



*5 bin CD vardı* 

“Evde en az 5000 kadar CD vardı ve tüm CD’ ler incelendi 95 tane CD alındı. Bunlar müzikten virus programlarına kadar karışık CD grubuydu. Eskiden kalma sağa sola atılmış bozuk 2 cep telefonu ile şu anda kullandığı cep telefonları kartları ve 4 bilgisayara ait hard disk kopyaları alındı. Eskiden kalma videolarda kullanılan video kaseti içinde ne olduğuna bakılmadan alındı. 



*Son sözleri* 

Feza Yalçın, Soner Yalçın’ın gözaltı sırasında sohbet ederken söylediklerini şöyle özetledi: “AKP seçim startını gözaltına alınmamla vermiştir. AKP muhalif bir ses duymak istemiyor... Gazeteci isem, mesleğimi yapacak isem, yazmadan nasıl yapabileceğim... Gözaltı kararına konu iddia asılsız ve gerçek dışı olduğu için kanıt arandığı iddiası da gerçek dışı ve asılsızdır. 

*Oda TV 21 saat arandı*

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında Odatv’nin Gümüşsuyu’ndaki merkezinde önceki gün 06.00’da başlatılan arama, dün saat 03.00 sıralarında sona erdi. Yakla∫ık 21 saat süren aramalarda binada elde edilen döküman, fotoğraf, belge ve bulgular, koliler halinde binadan çıkarıldı. İki ayrı polis aracına yüklenen onlarca koli ve çuval İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’ne götürüldü. Oda TV’ye ait bilgisayarlardaki bilgilerin 2 hard diske kopyalandığı, çok sayıda CD’ye de el konduğu belirtildi. Gözaltına alındıktan sonra bilgi almak amacıyla Odatv’nin binasına getirilen Ayhan Bozkurt da tekrar İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’ne götürüldü. 


15.02.2011 13:32 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Oda TV de mi darbe hazırladı?*



*Ruhat Mengi*

Halkın tepkilerini yayınlıyorlar, herkes bir şeyler söylüyor, herkes isyanlarda .. ‘Olayların amacını, nedenini , nereye doğru gitmekte olduğunu’ görebilecek kadar beyne, vicdana, dürüstlüğe sahip vatandaşların tümü artık bu baskıların ‘sınırları aştığının’ farkında.. Ama ben kimin ne dediğine, ne düşündüğüne de bakmıyorum, olup biteni izlerken kendi duygularım ruhumu karartmaya, gelecek umudunu yok etmeye yetiyor da artıyor.

Buna ilaveten hala toplumun büyük çoğunluğunun “gerçeklerin üstünün parlak söylemlerle örtülmesini görmemekteki israrı, yakın gelecekte görebileceğine dair de bir ümidin olmaması”, büyük bir kesimin “bana dokunmayan yılan bin yaşasın” tutumunu sürdürmesi o karanlığı daha da arttırıyor. Acaba başka kimler ya da hangi kuruluşlar “sadece kendi görüşlerini ve gerçekleri yazdıkları, söyledikleri için” aranacak, gözaltına alınacak, telefonlarına-CD’lerine polis tarafından ‘sehven’ bilgiler eklenecek”, yanlış tarihlerle, bilgilerle, yazım hatalarıyla dolu iddialarla hayatları larartılacak ve millet bunu “bir korku filmi izler gibi” öylece izleyip duracak?

*HALK NEYE GüVENİYORSA..*

Hiç kimse “yok artık, bu kadarı da fazla.. Durun hele bir açıklayın bakalım” demeyecek? Son olay bir ‘Turnusol Kağıdı’ niteliğinde, buna susan her şeye susar..

Soruşturma ve tutuklamaların başladığı, Balyoz ve diğer darbe iddialarının ortaya atıldığı tarihin üzerinden yıllar geçtiği, “delil varsa ve ‘birilerinin karartması düşüncesi’ de varsa bunun çoktan yapılmış olacağı” gerçeği ortada dururken, ifade vermeye gelmiş TSK mensuplarının üstüne kapılar kilitlenerek yüzlercesi emekli-muvazzaf demeden tutuklandı. Buna gelene kadar, tutuklanmış bazı isimlerin cep telefonlarına yapılan eklemeler vs de sineye çekildi, “insanların işlemediği suçların işlenmiş gösterilmesi ve bunu polisin yapması” önemsizmiş gibi susuldu.

Gazeteciler, bilim adamları, sanatçılar söyledikleri tek cümleyle bile hedef haline getirildi, baskı ve korku tüm topluma yayıldı. Haydi TSK mensupları ve daha önce tutuklanmış bilim adamları, gazeteciler için “darbe hazırlayacaklardı” suçlaması yapılıyor, bu suçlamanın içine “30 yıldır antidemokratik bir eyleme yanaşmamış ordu ‘şu anda da darbe hazırlıyormuş’ gibi” muvazzaf askerler de alındı, tutuklandılar. Tutuklamalardaki hukuksuzluklar bile “demokratikleşme” olarak sunuldu..

Peki “Oda TV”nin suçu nedir ? En çok izlenen, en çok güvenilen internet haber sitelerinden biri olması ve daha aynı gece yayınladığı “Ergenekon aramalarıyla ilgili haber” onu da darbeci yapmaya yetti mi? ülkenin tartışmasız en iyi gazetecilerinden biri olan Soner Yalçın’a ve onunla birlikte gözaltına alınan “3 Oda TV yöneticisine” darbeci etiketi yapıştırılmasına yetti mi?

Bu mudur yani? 

*BULUNMADAN BİLİNEN BOMBA*

Oda TV’nin açıklamasının altındaki bir okuyucu yorumu komikti ama aynı anda “dehşetin ifadesi” idi. Aynen şöyle diyordu okuyucu polis araması için; “Onlar içeri girmeden önce keşke siz onları arasaydınız. Delilleri yanlarında getirmiş olabilirler” .. Halkın kendi polisine bu denli güvenemez hale getirilmesinden acı ne olabilir?

Oda TV’ye yapılan operasyonun nedeni olan “Zir Vadisi’nde bulunan silahlar”la ilgili görüntüler, arama yapan polislerin Amerikalılar tarafından ve aramadanbir gün önce, “bulunacak bomba” ile ilgili eğitilmesi, Teğmen Ali üelebi’nin telefonuna rehber yükleme gibi “Mustafa Dönmez’de bulunduğu iddia edilen 472 merminin gerçekte ona ait olmadığının (yine sehven) Emniyet tarafından mahkemeye yazılan yazıyla kabul edilmesi” çok önemlidir. Ve aslında, bunları haber yapıp gerçekleri halka anlattığı için yöneticilerinin göz altına alınmasını değil takdiri, teşekkürü hak etmektedir.

*TURNUSOL KAğIDI ONLARI BEKLİYOR!*

Peki, Oda TV, moda TV ya da “moda gazete”, gerçekleri ortaya koyacak herkes mi darbeci olacak ve tutuklanacak? Hepsi tutuklanınca Türkiye Mısır’dan farklı mı olacak? Hala demokrasi (hatta ileri demokrasi) olduğu mu iddia edilecek?.. 

Turnusol Kağıdı “liberalleri” bekliyor! 

***

*Mısır’la benzerlik!*

Batı medyası aynen Batılı siyasetçiler gibi önceleri referanduma sunulan Anayasa değişikliklerinin “demokratikleşme amaçlı” olduğuna inanmış veya öyle görünmüşlerdi, oysa galiba “önce medyanın sonra da yargının siyasallaştırılmasının sonuçlarını” görmeye başladılar. İngiliz The Guardian gazetesinde çıkan Gareth Jenkins imzalı yorumda “Türkiye’nin sivil otoriter bir yönetime geçtiği” vurgulandıktan sonra şöyle denmiş;

“Son yıllarda ciddi bir siyasi zulme, basın üzerinde baskıya ve insanların neyle suçlandığını bilmeden içeri atıldığı bir ortama şahit oluyoruz. Polis ‘bir iç baskı aygıtı olarak’ kullanılıyor. Türkiye ‘Mısır’a model bir ülke’ olmaktan çok ‘giderek Mısır’a benzeyen ülke’ haline geliyor”. 

Gareth Jankins böyle derken hükümet yetkililerinin son “Balyoz tutuklamaları” veya Oda TV operasyonu için “Biz bu konunun dışındayız, hiçbir ilgimiz yok. Yargısal bir faaliyet” gibi açıklamalar yapması tabii hiç de inandırıcı olmuyor. Eğer “artık tümüyle, Yargıtay, Danıştay ve Anayasa Mahkemesi yani yüksek yargısı ve diğer mahkemeleriyle iktidarın tek başına seçtiği mahkemeler” karar veriyor olmasaydı.. Yine hepsini iktidarın seçtiği HSYK “hakimlerin geleceğini elinde tutuyor” olmasaydı, polisin de “iktidarın emriyle hareket ettiği” kanısı İngiltere’de bile yayılmasaydı inandırıcı olabilirdi.

şu anda ise “yargısal bir faaliyet” sözü alay gibi geliyor. 


14.02.2011 22:52 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*En kritik konuşmalar kesilmiş!*



*AA* 

 

İkinci "Ergenekon" davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez, hukukun, kolluk kuvvetlerinin eline bırakılamayacağını belirterek, "Polis teşkilatının yüzde 99’u dürüsttür ama dürüst polisler sesini çıkaramadığı için geldiği yeri unutan çeteleşmiş polisler bu senaryoları oynuyor" dedi.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’nde oluşturulan salondaki duruşmada savunmasını yapan Dönmez, bir senaryonun kurbanı olduklarını ve kendisine iftira atıldığını öne sürerek, "Onlarca kişi buraya neden geldiğini bilmiyor. 25 aydır bir masumu burada bekletiyorsunuz. Yüce mahkemeniz Türk halkını temsil ediyor. Ben sizi Türk halkı olarak görüyorum. Kendimi Türk halkına anlatıyorum" diye konuştu.

Ankara Zir Vadisi’nde bulunan G3 mühimmatlarının Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğüne ya da MİT’e ait olduğunu savunan Dönmez, şöyle devam etti:

"Ambalajların üzerinde bulunan numaralardan bu mühimmatların TSK’ya ait olmadığı ortaya çıkmıştır. üretilen G3 mühimmatları piyasada satılmıyor.
üretimler yurt dışına, TSK, MİT ve Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğüne veriliyor. Ayrıca bu konuyla ilgili polis kamera çekimlerinde, polisler arasında bu yönde konuşmalar vardır. Mahkeme, söz konusu kamera çekimlerinin 20 Ağustos 2010 tarihinde araştırılması talimatı verdi. Talimat, 6 ay geçmesine rağmen uygulanmadı. Hukuk cinayeti yapılıyor. Polisler bu kabadayılığı, bu güveni nereden buluyor? Hukuk, kolluk kuvvetlerinin eline bırakılamaz. Polis teşkilatının yüzde 99’u dürüsttür ama dürüst polisler sesini çıkaramadığı için geldiği yeri unutan çeteleşmiş polisler bu senaryoları oynuyor. Türlü türlü oyunlar yapılıyor. Mustafa Dönmez’e ve Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine operasyon düzenleyen polis teşkilatı içindeki bir grup çetedir."

*-"KROKİYİ KORUMA ALTINA ALIN, YOK EDECEKLER"-*

Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü tarafından, aramalarda çekilen kamera görüntülerinin ara ara kesildiğini anlatan Dönmez, "En kritik konuşmalar kesilmiş. Ben bugüne kadar size kesilmesi unutulanları dinlettim" dedi.

Aramalarda bulunan krokinin polis tarafından çizildiğini iddia eden Dönmez, şunları kaydetti:

"Sahtecilik yapılmıştır. Bizi buraya çıkaranlar gerçek suçlulardır ama bir gün yargılanacaklar. Bu krokiyi koruma altına alın. Bunu yok edecekler. Ben
bu krokinin benim olmadığını çok iyi biliyorum. Benzetmeye bile uğraşmamışlar. Poyrazköy krokisiyle aynı, semboller aynı. Muhtemelen aynı polisin elinden çıkmış. Yaşadıklarımız şaka gibi. ’Bu bir rüya ve bir gün uyanacağız’ diyorum. Evimde yapılan aramalarda hiçbir kurala uyulmadı. Olay yerine görevli personel dışında kimsenin girmesine izin verilmemesi gerekiyor. Ancak basın mensupları alınmış. üünkü o kadar eminler ki bir şeyler bulunacağından. Esrar koysalardı ben de esrarcı asker olacaktım. Polis, Türk halkına yapılanları ve sorumluları bulmak yerine bize kelepçe takıyor. Başından sonuna kadar her şeyleri uydurma. Bu
haksızlık bir gün tersine dönecek."

Dönmez, kendisinde olduğu iddia edilen ancak ortada olmayan 3 mühimmatın Poyrazköy aramalarında çıktığını savundu.

Duruşmaya, daha sonra öğle arası verildi.


15.02.2011 13:48 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Benim gözümde hepsi tertemiz'*



Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök, Milliyet'ten Fikret Bila'ya 'Balyoz' davası ve yargılanan askerlerle ilgili ilginç değerlendirmelerde bulundu. üzkök 'şimdi deniliyor ki, Hilmi Paşa neden sessiz kalıyor, niye konuşmuyor? İşte Yaşar Büyükanıt Paşa’nın başına geldi. Büyükanıt Paşa ağzından bir şey kaçırdı, ‘Ali iyi çocuktur, tanırım’ dedi; başına gelmeyen kalmadı. Bu bakımdan bizim yorum yapmamız yanlış olur.” dedi.

İşTE FİKRET BİLA'NIN O YAZISI:

Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Koşener’in Erdoğan’la görüşmesini sorduk. üzkök şu yanıtı verdi: Biz bir sorun varsa bir üst amirimize gideriz. Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın Başbakan’a bağlı olduğunu Anayasa yazıyor. Dolayısıyla Işık Paşa doğru yapıyor 

Balyoz davasındaki geniş çaplı tutuklamalar nedeniyle Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri (TSK) yeniden gündeme geldi. Tutuklamaların ardından Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Işık Koşaner, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’la Dolmabahçe Sarayı’nda bir görüşme yaptı. Koşaner’in Başbakan’la görüşmesi yargı sürecine müdahale ediliyor, diyerek eleştiri konusu yapıldı. 




Koşaner’in görüşmesi dahil Balyoz davasıyla ilgili olarak eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök’ün görüşlerini aldım. üzkök’ün sorularıma verdiği yanıtlar özetle şöyle:

*‘Işık Paşa nereye gidecekti?’*

“Biz hep bir üst amirimizle görüşürüz. Bir sorun varsa bir üst amirimize gideriz. Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın Başbakan’a bağlı olduğunu anayasa yazıyor. Dolayısıyla Işık Paşa doğru yapıyor. Başbakan’a gitmesi gayet normaldir. Bir şeyin değeri alternatifiyle ölçülür. Başbakan’a gitmeseydi de yargıya mı gitseydi? Asıl o zaman yargıya müdahale ediliyor denilirdi. Genelkurmay Başkanı kendi kurumuyla ilgili sorunları aktarmak, fikir alışverişinde bulunmak için Başbakan’a gider. Bu yargıya müdahale değildir. Yargıya bir etki yapmaz. Yaptığı doğrudur. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri çok büyük bir ünitedir. Böyle bir kurumla ilgili sorunları Başbakan’a iletmesi gayet doğaldır.”




*‘Teenni esas olmalı’*

Hilmi üzkök Paşa, Türkiye’nin bütün sorunlarını “teenni” ile ele alması gerektiğini vurgulayarak şöyle devam etti:
“Eski deyimle teenni içinde hareket etmek çok önemlidir. Aksi halde hata yapma riskiniz artar. Türkiye bütün sorunlarını teenni içinde ele almalı ve teenni ile çözüm bulmalıdır. Yaşananlar Türkiye’de ilk defa olan şeyler. Bu nedenle önemli olan iyi yönetmektir. Işık Paşa da teenni ile hareket ediyor, iyi yönetiyor. Gördüğünüz gibi gayet sakin.”

*‘TSK’nın bütünlüğü’*

üzkök Paşa, TSK’nın çok büyük bir aile olduğuna işaret etti ve şu değerlendirmeyi yaptı:

“TSK çok büyük bir kurumdur. Bizim ilişkilerimiz bir aile gibidir. TSK büyük bir ailedir. En üst rütbeden erine kadar bütünlüğü çok önemlidir. Biz buna çok dikkat ederiz. Dikkat edilirse 30 Ağustos dahil törenlerde, özel günlerde sadece komutanlar değil diğer rütbedekiler de astsubaylarımız da erbaşlar, uzman erler de törenlerde olur. Kutlamalara katılırlar. Bir ayrım yapılmaz. Karargahtaki törenlere, kutlamalara temsilen erleri de katarız. Bu, TSK’nın bir aile bütünlüğü içinde olduğunu gösterir. Bu bütünlük bizim için çok önemlidir. Ben, karakol komutanlığımdan beri buna hep özen göstermişimdir. Bu bir gelenektir.”

*‘Tertemiz olduklarına inanıyorum’*

Hilmi üzkök, Balyoz tutuklamalarıyla ilgili olarak sorumu yanıtlarken, yorum yapmasının yanlış olacağını vurgulayarak, şöyle konuştu:

“Yargı süreciyle ilgili yorum yapmam yanlış olur. Benim bir söz söylemem baskı olarak algılanır. Bu nedenle bu konuda konuşmak, yorum yapmak istemiyorum. Tabii ki, bu arkadaşlarımızın çoğuyla çalışmış, şahsi dostlukları olan biriyim. Silah arkadaşlarım. Birlikte görev yaptık. Benim gözümde hepsi tertemiz insanlardır. Hepsinin tertemiz olduğuna inanıyorum. Eğer bir hataları varsa o da yargı sürecinde belli olacaktır.”

*‘Ali iyi çocuktur’ yorumu*

Hilmi Paşa, konu yargıya intikal ettiği için konuşmasının yanlış yerlere çekilebileceğine de işaret ederek, şöyle devam etti:

“Daha önce örnekleri görüldü. Bir şey söylüyorsunuz, iyi niyetle konuşuyorsunuz, arasından bir söz veya cümle alınıp başka yerlere çekiliyor. İstismar ediliyor. şimdi deniliyor ki, Hilmi Paşa neden sessiz kalıyor, niye konuşmuyor? İşte Yaşar Büyükanıt Paşa’nın başına geldi. Büyükanıt Paşa ağzından bir şey kaçırdı, ‘Ali iyi çocuktur, tanırım’ dedi; başına gelmeyen kalmadı. Bu bakımdan bizim yorum yapmamız yanlış olur.”

*‘Irak ve Kıbrıs vardı’*

üzkök Paşa, davaya konu olan 2002-2003 döneminde Genelkurmay Başkanı olduğunu anımsattığımda da şöyle konuştu:

“Ben görevi devraldığımda çok önemli sorunlar vardı. Hepimiz o sorunlarla yoğun şekilde meşguldük. Irak’a müdahale konusu vardı ki, Türkiye’yi çok yakından ilgilendiriyordu. Keza Kıbrıs sorunu vardı, Annan Planı süreci başlamıştı.” 

*‘Ben 7 saat ifade verdim’*

üzkök Paşa, kendisine yöneltilen, neden konuşmuyor, eleştirilerine ilişkin sorumu yanıtlarken şöyle dedi:
“Ben 7 saat ifade verdim. Savcılar sordular, ben cevapladım. Efendim özel muamele yapıldı diye eleştirildi. Hayır, ne sorulduysa bildiğim kadarıyla cevaplarını verdim. İfademe başvurulmak istendiğinde, savcıların İzmir’e gelecekleri söylendi. Hatta bana gelip soruları yöneltecekleri söylenerek nezaket gösterildi, ama ben kabul etmedim. Ben, İzmir’e geliyorlarsa gider İzmir Adliyesi’nde ifade veririm, dedim ve öyle yaptım.”

*‘şüpheli yaparlardı’*

Hilmi üzkök Paşa, niye sanık değil gibi eleştiriler de yapıldığına değinerek şu bilgiyi verdi:
“Savcılar tanık olarak ifademe başvurdular ve ben de ifademi verdim. Savcılar şüpheli olarak görselerdi, o zaman şüpheli yaparlardı. 7 saat boyunca ne sorulduysa cevaplarını verdim. Başka ne yapabilirdim?”

*‘Türkiye kötüye gitmemeli’*

Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök Paşa, önemli değişiklikler olduğunu anımsattı ve şu değerlendirmeyi yaptı:
“Türkiye’de radikal değişiklikler oluyor. Türkiye, problemlerini suhuletle ele almalı. Her ülkenin, her kurumun problemi var. ünemli olan bu problemleri en iyi şekilde çözmektir. Suhuletle, birbirini dinleyerek, anlayarak çözmektir. Türkiye’yi daha iyiye, daha iyi değerlere doğru götürmektir. Türkiye kötüye gitmemeli. Daha iyi değerlere doğru gitmeli.”


16.02.2011 04:54 /* VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz savcıları hukuk öğrencisinden alıntı yaptı!* 



*Balyoz iddianamesinin 7 sayfasının Hukuk Fakültesi öğrencisi K. üolak’ın dönem ödevinden aynen kopyalandığı ortaya çıktı* 

*üge DEMİRKAN / VATAN* 

üzel yetkili savcılar, öğrencinin metnindeki imla hatalarını dahi düzeltmemiş.

Türkiye’de taşların yerinden oynamasına neden olan 196 askerin yargılandığı Balyoz davasının iddianamesiyle ilgili çok ilginç bir detay ortaya çıktı. İstanbul üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcıları Mehmet Ergül, Süleyman Pehlivan, Ali Haydar ve Mehmet Murat Yönder’in hazırladığı ‘Balyoz iddianamesinin 7 sayfasının 9 Eylül üniversitesi Hukuk Fakültesi son sınıf öğrencisi K. üolak’ın ödevinden kopyalandığı anlaşıldı. 

*Yazım hataları bile aynı*

1002 sayfalık iddinamede ‘Soruşturmaya Konu Eylemlerin Hukuki Nitelendirmesi’ ana başlığı altında 94. sayfadan başlayarak 101’inci sayfaya kadar olan bölüm tamamen üolak’ın yazdığı ödevden ‘kopyala-yaşıptır’ yöntemiyle alınmış. üyle ki bazı yazım hataları bile aynı. ürneğin ‘ele alınabilir’ kelimesi her iki metinde de ‘ele alına bilir’ şeklinde yanlış yazılmış. 

*Hukuk öğrencisi* 

İsminin açık yazılmasını istemeyen K. üolak, 9 Eylül üniversitesi Hukuk Fakültesi son sınıf öğrencisi. 2007 yılında “Genel Ceza Hukuku” dersi için ‘Teşebbüs’ konulu bir ödev yazdığını ve bu ödevden tam puan aldığını söylüyor. Aynı yıl ödevi hukukçuların sürekli kullandığı ‘hukuknet’ internet sitesinde yayınladığını belirtiyor. Savcıların ödevini kullandığını VATAN’dan öğrenen üolak önce çok şaşırıyor. Sonra şunları anlatıyor: “üdevimi 2 ayda hazırladım. ‘Teşebbüs’ konusunda eski kanun ile yeni kanunu kıyasladım. İki kanunun avantaj ve dezavantajlarını yazdım. Doktirinden bahsettim. Savcının böyle bir şey yazması çok ilginç. üünkü ceza konunu yoruma açık değildir. Savcılar ödevimdeki teori bölümünü aynen kullanmış.”

*‘Hakkım doğarsa dava açarım’*

Hukuk Fakültesi öğrencisi K. üolak’a, ‘Savcılar ödevini aynen kullanmış. Burada sana hukuki bir hak doğar mı?’ diye sorduk. cevabı şöyle oldu: “İntihal suçuna mı giriyor bilmiyorum ama belki telif hakkı doğar.” “Peki dava açmayı düşünür müsünüz?” diye sorduğumuzda ise cevabı şöyle oldu: “Hep savcıları göreve davet ediyoruz. Bu sefer bir süpriz yapıp ben dava açarım.” 


16.02.2011 22:49 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Mahkemeden Dalan'a ret!*



Ergenekon davasının firari sanığı Bedrettin Dalan’ın, ‘Tutuklamayacağınıza güvence verin, Türkiye’ye geleyim’ talebi reddedildi. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin oy birliği ile aldığı kararda “Takdir yetkimizi kullanarak reddine karar veriyoruz" dedi.

İstek Vakfı Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Bedrettin Dalan’ın avukatları Celal ülgen ve Hüseyin Ersöz, 21 Ocak 2011 tarihinde İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne dilekçe sunarak müvekkillerinin yokluğunda tutuklama kararı çıkarıldığını hatırlatmıştı. 'Bedrettin Dalan yargılanmaktan asla kaçmamaktadır, yargısız infazdan kaçmaktadır' ifadelerinin kullanıldığı dilekçede, CMK’nın 246. maddesinin 1. fıkrası kapsamında tutuklanmayacağı konusunda yasada belirtilen güvence belgesi verilmesi halinde Dalan’ın ülkeye gelerek ifade vereceği ve yargılamanın her aşamasında yer alacağı belirtilmişti. 

*TAKDİR YETKİMİZİ KULLANARAK OY BİRLİğİ REDDEDİYORUZ* 

Dalan’ın bu talebine ilişkin karar veren İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti, bu talebi içeren yasa maddesinin uygulanmasına karar verme yetkisinin mahkemenin takdirinde olduğunu hatırlattı. Mahkeme heyetinin oy birliği ile aldığı kararda “Takdir yetkimizi kullanarak reddine karar veriyoruz" denildi. 


17.02.2011 11:29 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Soner Yalçın'dan polise teknik destek!* 



*Gazeteci yazar Soner Yalçın’ın emniyette dijital dökümanları inceleyemeyen polislere yardım ettiği öğrenildi.*

Oda TV’nin Beyoğlu’ndaki genel merkezine düzenlenen baskında internet sitenin bilgilerinin saklandığı hard disklere de el konulmuştu. Bilişim polisi tarafından incelenmek üzere el konulan hard diskler açılamadı. Polisin hard diskleri açamaması üzerine devreye Soner Yalçın girdi. Yalçın, avukatına talimat vererek hard disklerin bağlı bulunduğu sistemlerin bilgisayar programları, kabloları ve aparatların getirilmesini istedi. Bunun üzerine Yalçın’ın avukatı ODA Tv’ye giderek sistem programları ve kabloları emniyete getirdi. Hard diskler açıldı ve inceleme başlatıldı.

*Soner Yalçın adliyede!*

Oda TV operasyonunda gözaltına alınan Soner Yalçın, Ayhan Bozkurt, Barış Pehlivan ve Barış Terkoğlu emniyetteki işlemlerinin ardından Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne getirildi. Yalçın ve diğer şüpheliler, Adli Tabiplikte sağlık kontrolünden geçirildi.

Adliye'ye getirilen getirilen gazeteciler, Savcı Zekeriya üz'e ifade veriyor.

Soner Yalçın polisteki sorgusunda konuşmamış, savcılıkta konuşacağını açıklamıştı... 

*Soner Yalçın adliyede*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*


Soner Yalçın’ın avukatı Hasan Fehmi Demir, “Gözaltı kararının neye dayandığıyla ilgili genel bir açıklama dışında bilgi alamadık. Soner Yalçın kamuoyunca bilinen bir isim. Bu şekilde yapılan gözaltı uygun değil. TİB Başkanı üçlü kararnameyle atanması gerekirdi ama buna uyulmadı. Dolayısıyla dinlemeler hukuksuz. Bugün savcılıkta ifade vereceğiz” dedi. Ayhan Bozkurt’un avukatı Tugay Topbaş ise “Teknik takibe takıldı mı?” sorusuna “Soner Bey’le ben de takılabilirim. İçerik ne? Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’yla konuşmak suç mudur? Soner Bey, TV yayını için ekipmanları temin etmişti. Kısa sürede yayına geçecekti. Serbest kalırsa mutlaka devam edecektir” dedi. 


17.02.2011 14:53 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Zat-ı şahaneleri Tutuklanmadan ünce Hukuk Cennetiydi ülke*



Bir kaç teğmeni, bir kaç astsubayı ve bir kaç garibanı feda ederek kendilerini kurtarabileceklerini zannedenlerin ayılma sürecini yaşıyoruz. 

Genelkurmay'In "kağıttan kaplan" olduğunu, "Türkiye'de hukuk yokmuş" gibi laflar duyuyoruz. *Vardiya bu ülkede (yüz)yıllardır garibanın sırtında ama kocalarının terfileri etkilenmesin diye arkadaşlarına "geçmiş olsun" telefonu bile açamayanlar şimdi utanmadan "Vardiya Bizde" demeye başladılar.* 

Bu zat-ı şahaneler sayesinde medya da "Ergenekon" sürecini yeni baştan keşfediyor ve sanki hukuksuzluklar Balyoz davası ile başladı gibi bir hava estiriliyor. Bu ülkede hukuksuzluk/adaletsizlik _"muhteşem Sülümanlardan"_ beri sürüyor ama zat-ı şahaneleri yeni farkediyorlar. 

En son haber Balyoz davası savcılarının intihal yaptığı, yani iddianamede bir bölümü bire bir başka bir kaynaktan kopyaladıkları yönünde. 

*Halbuki "Ergenekon" sürecindeki savcıların intihal suçlaması ile ilk kez karşılaşması değil.* "Demokrasi" havarisi zannedilen Zekeriya üz isimli şahıs hakkında "Ergenekon" duruşmaları sırasında yapılan suç duyurularını bilseniz dudağınız uçuklardı ama tabi o zamanlar *zat-ı şahaneleri Silivri'de değildi, Fenerbahçe orduevinde çaylarını içip, tavşan seviyorlardı.* 

O zaman Soner Yalçın'ın çemberinden kimse içeri alınmadığından OdaTV'de _"Ergenekon"_ haberleri de okuyamıyordunuz; OdaTV kendilerine Silivri ilgili geçilen haberleri, fotoğrafları yayınlamıyordu bile. *O zamanlar bir hukuk cennetinde yaşıyor ve yaşatılıyorduk ta ki zat-ı şahanelelerine dokunulana, Genelkurmay'ın "kağıttan kaplan", Türkiye'de hukukun olmadığı anlaşılana kadar.* 

*"Ergenekon" tutanaklarını okursanız "Ergenekon" savcılarının daha önce de intihalle suçlandığını ve bunun mahkemede kanıtları ile ortaya konduğunu göreceksiniz.* 

"Ergenekon" iddianamesinde "Ergenekon Terör ürgütü"'nün , bir efsane olan "Agartha"ya dayandığı yönünde bir iddia var. şaka değil. Türkiye'ye demokrasi getireceği iddia edilen iddianamede, yeraltında yaşayan bir uygarlık efsanesi olan "Agartha"'nın "Ergenekon"'un kökeninde yeraldığı belirtiliyor. 

"Ergenekon" sanıkları, savcıları bu yaratıcı düşünce yeteneklerinden dolayı kutlamayı düşündükleri noktada ise ortaya çıktı ki, savcılar iddianamede ilgili bölümleri birebir başka bir kitaptan kopyalayıp yapıştırmışlar. 

Bakın sanık Sevgi Erenerol müdafii Avukat Mehmet Kozan 20 Ekim2008 tarihli duruşmada ne diyor : 


_"Burhan Yılmaz tarafından yayınlanan “Agartada Ergenekon‘a Büyük Türk Bilgini“ isimli kitabı aldığımda şu anda önümüzdeki bulunan 2455 sayfalık ergenekon iddianamesinin ergenekon isimli terör örgütünün gizli amaç ve hedefleri ile askeri makamlara sızması gerektiği ve yapılanması hakkındaki kısım olan 938. sayfası ile 936. sayfa ile 944. sayfa arasının tamamen bu kitaptan yazıldığını gördüm, tamamen, birebir, açabilirsiniz sayın başkanım, .Sayfa 9 kitapta iddianeminin 938 sayfası sayfa 10 iddianamenin 939. sayfası, sayfa 231 iddianamenin 941. sayfası birebir geçmiştir ve hiçbir değişiklik yok ,_

_şu kitapta yayınlanan bütün bilgiler Ergenekon Agarta ile ilgili bütün bilgiler iddianamede aynen Ergenekon terör örgütünün kuruluşu, amacı, üyelerinin yönetim__ kadrosunun nasıl olduğu şeklindedir bu kitap mitolojik bir kitaptır bu iddianamede mitolojik bir iddianamedir, kesinlikle bu kitaptan birer bir alınmıştır ,_

_müvekkil Sevgi Erenerol ‘un iş yerinde yapılan aramada 20 nolu Cd ‘nin ele geçtiği iddia edilmektedir, 1-52 delillerin arasında, 20 nolu Cd yazar Burhan Yılmaz tarafından müvekkile gönderilmiş kitabın taslağıdır, kitabı kopyala yapıştır yöntemi ile iddianameye yazmışlardır, bu kitabı tesadüfen buldum ,okudumda iddianamenin aynı Ergenekon un hikaye kısmını okuduk, bu iddianameye dayanarak ve red dilekçemizde de belirttik, 15-16 aydır insanların tutuklu bulnması ve iddianamenin okunmadan kabul edildiği inancımızla dolayı heyeti red ettik dedi ."_

(Tutanağın tam metni için tıklayın )

"Ergenekon" iddianamelerindeki hukuk ve edebiyat standardı ortada. 

şimdi bunu okuduktan sonra bir de Vatan Gazetesinin aşağıdaki haberini okuyun. 

İyiki zat-ı şahaneleri tutuklanmış da , "Ergenekon" sürecindeki hukuksuzluklardan haberimiz olmuş diye dua etmekten başka yapacak bir şey kalmıyor. 

*Açık İstihbarat*

----------- *Vatan Gazetesinin "Balyoz İddianamesinde İntihal Haberi"* --------


üzel yetkili savcılar, öğrencinin metnindeki imla hatalarını dahi düzeltmemiş.

Türkiye’de taşların yerinden oynamasına neden olan 196 askerin yargılandığı Balyoz davasının iddianamesiyle ilgili çok ilginç bir detay ortaya çıktı. İstanbul üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcıları Mehmet Ergül, Süleyman Pehlivan, Ali Haydar ve Mehmet Murat Yönder’in hazırladığı ‘Balyoz’ iddianamesinin 7 sayfasının 9 Eylül üniversitesi Hukuk Fakültesi son sınıf öğrencisi K. üolak’ın ödevinden kopyalandığı anlaşıldı. 

*Yazım hataları bile aynı*

1002 sayfalık iddinamede ‘Soruşturmaya Konu Eylemlerin Hukuki Nitelendirmesi’ ana başlığı altında 94. sayfadan başlayarak 101’inci sayfaya kadar olan bölüm tamamen üolak’ın yazdığı ödevden ‘kopyala-yaşıptır’ yöntemiyle alınmış. üyle ki bazı yazım hataları bile aynı. ürneğin ‘ele alınabilir’ kelimesi her iki metinde de ‘ele alına bilir’ şeklinde yanlış yazılmış. 

*Hukuk öğrencisi* 

İsminin açık yazılmasını istemeyen K. üolak, 9 Eylül üniversitesi Hukuk Fakültesi son sınıf öğrencisi. 2007 yılında “Genel Ceza Hukuku” dersi için ‘Teşebbüs’ konulu bir ödev yazdığını ve bu ödevden tam puan aldığını söylüyor. Aynı yıl ödevi hukukçuların sürekli kullandığı ‘hukuknet’ internet sitesinde yayınladığını belirtiyor. Savcıların ödevini kullandığını VATAN’dan öğrenen üolak önce çok şaşırıyor. Sonra şunları anlatıyor: “üdevimi 2 ayda hazırladım. ‘Teşebbüs’ konusunda eski kanun ile yeni kanunu kıyasladım. İki kanunun avantaj ve dezavantajlarını yazdım. Doktirinden bahsettim. Savcının böyle bir şey yazması çok ilginç. üünkü ceza konunu yoruma açık değildir. Savcılar ödevimdeki teori bölümünü aynen kullanmış.”

*‘Hakkım doğarsa dava açarım’*

Hukuk Fakültesi öğrencisi K. üolak’a, ‘Savcılar ödevini aynen kullanmış. Burada sana hukuki bir hak doğar mı?’ diye sorduk. cevabı şöyle oldu: “İntihal suçuna mı giriyor bilmiyorum ama belki telif hakkı doğar.” “Peki dava açmayı düşünür müsünüz?” diye sorduğumuzda ise cevabı şöyle oldu: “Hep savcıları göreve davet ediyoruz. Bu sefer bir süpriz yapıp ben dava açarım.” 


*AüIK İSTİHBARAT /* 17 şubat 2011

----------


## bozok

*Silivri'de paşa protokolü!*



*üst düzey komutanların bulunduğu Silivri Cezaevi'nde askeri personele davranış talimatı*

üst düzey komutanların bulunduğu Silivri Cezaevi'nde askeri personele davranış talimatı: Mutlaka 'paşam' diye hitap edin, sürekli onlarla sohbet edin, yalnız bırakmayın, istedikleri zaman revire çıkarın

Silivri Cezaevi'nde paşa alarmı! Ergenekon ve Balyoz davaları kapsamında tutuklanan ve aralarında emekli orgeneraller İbrahim Fırtına, üetin Doğan gibi üst düzey komutanların bulunduğu cezaevinde, rütbeli askeri personele davranış talimatı verildi: 'Sürekli onlar sohbet edin, yanlarına gidin, yalnız bırakmayın, revire çıkmak isterlerse hemen çıkarın, paşam diye hitap edin.

*JANDARMADA ALARM VERİLDİ*

Balyoz davasında geçen hafta 163 sanık hakkında tutuklama kararı çıkmıştı. Aralarında Hava Kuvvetleri eski komutanı emekli orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, Deniz Kuvvetleri eski komutanı emekli oramiral üzden ürnek, emekli orgeneraller üetin Doğan, şükrü Sarıışık, emekli korgeneraller Engin Alan, Ahmet Feyyaz üğütçü gibi isimlerin de bulunduğu 28 emekli komutan Silivri Cezaevi'ne konuldu.
üst düzey komutanların koğuşlara yerleştirilme işlemlerinin tamamlanmasının ardından cezaevinin iç güvenliğinden sorumlu jandarmada alarm verildi. Bu çerçevede, emekli komutanların saygınlıklarının korunması için Silivri'de görevli rütbeli askerlere bir dizi talimatlar gönderildi. İşte Silivri'deki komutan kriterleri:

*KİMSE SAYGISIZLIK YAPMASIN*

- Sık sık ziyaret edin, yalnız bırakmayın,
- Sıkıntılarının olup olmadığını sorun,
- Revire çıkmak istediklerinde bekletmeyin, 
- Psikolojilerinin iyi, morallerinin üst düzeyde tutulmasını sağlayın,
- Sağlık durumlarını yakından izleyin,
- Mutlaka 'paşam' diye hitap edin,
- Kimse saygısızlık yapmasın.

*28 üst düzey komutan var*

Emekli oramiral üzden ürnek, emekli orgeneraller İbrahim Fırtına, şükrü Sarıışık, üetin Doğan, emekli korgeneraller Engin Alan, Ayhan Taş, Metin Yavuz Yalçın, Doğan Temel, Hayri Güner, emekli koramiral Lütfi Sancar, emekli tümgeneraller Mustafa Kemal Tutkun, Behzat Balta, Tuncay üakan, Nuri Ali Karababa, emekli tümamiraller üzer Karabulut, Ali Deniz Kutluk, Mustafa Aydın Gürül, Taner Balkış, emekli tuğgeneraller İzzet Ocak, Süha Tanyeri, Halil Kalkanlı, Faruk Oktay Memioğlu, Mehmet
Kaya Varol, emekli tuğamiraller Engin Baykal, Hasan Hoşgit, Hüseyin Hoşgit, emekli koramiral A. Feyyaz üğütçü.

*Cezaevlerinin güvenliği jandarmadan soruluyor*

Türkiye'de cezaevlerinin iç ve dış güvenliği Ceza İnfaz Güvenlik Kanunu'na göre Bölge Jandarma Komutanlığı'na bağlı birlikler tarafından sağlıyor. Silivri Cezaevi'nin içerisinde İstanbul İl Jandarma Alay Komutanlığı'na bağlı bir tabur bulunuyor. Bu taburun başında da yarbay rütbesinde bir subay var.(Akşam)


17.02.2011 08:34 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Savcı Wikileaks ve Mısır'ı sordu*



*Soner Yalçın ve 3 çalışana savcı bu soruyu sordu: ‘WikiLeaks belgeleri ve Mısır haberlerini ne amaçla yaptınız?’*

*Dündar KALE / VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 

14 şubat’ta gözaltına alınan Odatv’nin sahibi Soner Yalçın ve internet sitesinde çalışan Barış Terkoğlu, Ayhan Bozkurt ile Barış Pehlivan, poliste susma hakkını kullandı. 

Adliyeye sevk edilen Yalçın ve 3 çalışan Savcı Zekeriya üz tarafından sorguya alındı... 

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında 14 şubat’ta gözaltına alınan Odatv yöneticisi gazeteci-yazar Soner Yalçın, Barış Terkoğlu, Ayhan Bozkurt ve Barış Pehlivan İstanbul Organize Suçlar şube Müdürlüğü’ndeki işlemlerinin ardından adliyeye sevk edildi. şüpheliler Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne sabah 09.37’de emniyete ait araçla getirildi. Yalçın ve beraberindekiler adliyenin protokol kapısından içeri alındı. 

 

*Poliste susma hakkını kullandılar*

Yine adliye binası içerisinde bulunan adli tabiplikte sağlık kontrolleri yapılan şüpheliler ifade için savcılık katına çıkartıldı. 4 şüpheli poliste susma hakkını kullandı. şüpheliler soruşturmayı yürüten Savcı Zekeriya üz’e ifade verdi. 
Savcı üz’ün ilk olarak Odatv’nin editörlerinden Ayhan Bozkurt’un ifadesini aldığı öğrenildi.



Bozkurt’un ifadesi yaklaşık 1.5 saat sürdü. Bozkurt’un ifadesinin ardından 1 saat ara verildi. Aranın ardından saat 13.30 sıralarında Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Barış Pehlivan’ın ifadesinin alınmasına başlandı. Savcı üz tarafından alınan ifade yaklaşık 3.5 saat sürdü. Savcı Zekeriya üz, Gazeteci Soner Yalçın’ın ifadesinin uzun süreceği düşüncesiyle Barış Terkoğlu’nun dosyasını ‘Amirallere suikast iddiası’ ve ‘Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı’ soruşturmalarını yürüten Savcı Süleyman Pehlivan’a gönderdi. 

*Ergenekon sanıkları soruldu*

şüphelilere, ifadelerinde Yalçın Küçük’ün de aralarında olduğu Ergenekon davasının bazı sanıklarını tanıyıp tanımadıkları ve sanıklarla irtibatlarının olup olmadığının sorulduğu belirtildi. Teknik takip sonucu elde edilen telefon konuşmaları da soruların içindeydi. 

*Yalçın ve Küçük görüşmesi*



İfadede özellikle Ergenekon ile Balyoz davası ve, WikiLeaks belgelerine ilişkin haberler ve Mısır ayaklanmasına ilişkin yazıların ne amaçla yayınlandığı da soruldu. Soner Yalçın ve Yalçın Küçük’ün ayda bir iki kez telefonla veya yüz yüze görüştüğü, tespit edilen görüşmelerin de sorulduğu kaydedildi.



*Takip 1.5 yıldır sürüyordu*

Soner Yalçın ve 3 site çalışanıyla ilgili takibin 1.5 yıl önce başladığı öğrenildi. Yetkililer, Yalçın ve arkadaşlarının Ergenekon örgütüyle ilgili suç içerikli yayınlar yaptığını öne sürdü. şüphelilerin özel konuları telefonla görüşmediği, mailleşmelerde ise başkalarına ait e-posta adreslerini kullandığı bildirildi. Ciddi konuları ise yüzyüze yaptıkları görüşmelerde konuştukları öne sürüldü. Yetkililer Yalçın ve arkadaşlarının ilgi duyduğu konular arasında Alevilik ve Mısır’daki halk ayaklanması olduğunu belirtti. 



*Nezarette Che’nin hayatını okudu*

Soner Yalçın’ın nezarette kaldığı 3 günlük sürede Che Guevara’nın hayatını anlatan kitabı okuduğu öğrenildi. Yalçın savcıya ifade vermek için beklerken de avukatlardan gazete istedi. Bunun üzerine Avukat Hüseyin Ersöz, yaklaşık 10 gazete alarak Yalçın’a götürdü. üğleden sonra da aynı avukat, şüphelilere bir poşet çikolata ve bisküvi götürdü. 

17.02.2011 21:27 /* VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Soner Yalçın ve iki arkadaşı tutuklandı*



*Odatv'ye yapılan operasyonla gözaltına alınan Soner Yalçın, Barış Pehlivan ve Barış Terkoğlu tutuklandı. Ayhan Bozkurt ise serbest bırakıldı*

*AA* 

 

"Ergenekon" soruşturması kapsamında gözaltına alınan Odatv’nin yöneticisi gazeteci Soner Yalçın, Odatv Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Barış Pehlivan ve Haber Müdürü Barış Terkoğlu tutuklandı.

Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesinde soruşturmayı yürüten savcılar tarafından ifadeleri alındıktan sonra tutuklanmaları istemiyle İstanbul Nöbetçi 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine sevk edilen Yalçın, Pehlivan ve Terkoğlu’nun sorguları tamamlandı.

*Soner Yalçın adliyede*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*

Mahkeme, bu 3 kişinin tutuklanmasına karar verdi.

Bu kişilerle birlikte adliyeye sevk edilen editör Ayhan Bozkurt, savcılık sorgusunun ardından serbest bırakılmıştı.

17.02.2011 21:56 /* VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Odatv'den 'hacker' savunması*



*Odatv tutuklamalarının dayandırıldığı delilin bilgisayarlara 'hacker'lar tarafından yerleştirildiği öne sürüldü.* 

Odatv Yayın Koordinatörü Doğan Yurdakul, NTV'de Ruşen üakır’ın hazırladığı “Yazı İşleri” programına telefonla bağlandı ilginç bir iddiada bulundu.

Yurdakul, Soner Yalçın'ın tutuklanmasına neden olan kanıtın bilgisayar korsanları tarafından gönderildiğini öne sürdü. İşte Yurdakul'un iddiaları: 

"Arkadaşlar, digital korsanlık yoluyla üretilmiş bir delil nedeniyle tutuklandılar. 28 Kasım 2010’da ofisimizdeki bilgisayara spam yani virüslü bir dosya gönderiliyor. Bir saniye tarıyor ve siliniyor. Dosya bilgisayarımızda kalıyor. 30 sayfalık bir ‘Ergenekon’la ilgili bir dosya. Arkadaşlar bu dökümanın çıktısı mahkemeye verilerek tutuklandılar." 

Savcılığın ve nöbetçi mahkemenin bu olayı dikkate almadığını savunan Yurdakul sözlerine şöyle devam etti:

"Savcılık bunun ne şekilde bizim bilgisayarımıza girdiğinin izahını vermiyor. Sanıkların lehinde olan bir delil ama bildirmiyor. Avukatlar, teknik arkadaşlarla araştırıp o dosyayı bulup mahkemeye götürdüler ve hakime görüntülü olarak da sundular. Mahkeme hakimi, ‘Bu teknik bir konu, beni aşar. Bunu itirazınızda kullanın’ dedi. Mahkeme arkadaşlarımızı tutuladı. 

Sorgularda sorulan sorular tüm gazetecilik faaliyetle alakalı. Arkadaşlarımızın 2009’dan beri telefonla teknik takip altındaymış. Gazetecilikle ilgili telefon konuşmalarını sormuşlar. Avukatlarımız bugün basın toplantısı yapacaklar. İtiraz yaparken dosyaya ekleyecekler."


18.02.2011 12:22 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*"Ergenekon Terör ürgütünün Medya Yapılanması"*




ümraniye'de bir gecekonduda bulunan bombalarla ilgili soruşturma ne zaman "Ergenekon" adlı dünyada eşi benzeri bulunmayan bir "terör örgütü" ile bağlantılandırıldı? 

Birinci Ergenekon Davası'nın duruşmalarında sanık avukatları tarafından mahkemede izletilen görüntülere göre, gecekondunun aramasını yapan polisler kendi aralarında konuşurken, "Ergenekon" kelimesini telaffuz ediyorlar, hatta _"Savcı da kimmiş, Ergenekon'sa ...iktir et"_ şeklinde özlü yaklaşımlar ortaya koyuyorlardı. 

Oysa, 2007'deki ümraniye soruşturması sırasında, resmi belgelerde daha Ergenekon'un adı bile geçmiyordu. Bu ismi o an'a kadar sadece bir tek kişi telaffuz etmişti; o da "_Amerikan Büyükelçisi'nden Demokrasi Dersi"_ diye yazılar yazacak kadar Washington ile içli dışlı bir satılık kalemdi. 

Soruşturmayı yürütenler, ilk kez 2006 yılında Sabah gazetesinde ortaya atılan bu ismi sonradan çok sevdiler. ümraniye'den sonra başlatılan zincirleme soruşturmaların hepsine "Ergenekon" adı verilmeye başlandı. Kanada'da yaşayan Haham ortaya çıktı, bir takım "şemalar" ortaya çıktı. şamil Tayyar bir süre _"Bir numarayı açıklıyorum"_ diyerek iftiradan para kazandı....

Derken, istimi arkadan gelen bu tuhaf örgütün _"askeri yapılanması", "mali yapılanması", "medya yapılanması_" vs. iddianamelere konu olmaya başladı. Savcılar coştukça coştu, 1987 doğumlu teğmenler, 12 Eylül'ün kanlı olaylarından sorumlu tutulur oldu. *"Darbecilerle hesaplaşacağız*" diyerek halktan oy toplayanlar, 12 Eylül'ün patronu Kenan Evren'in kapısından bile geçemediler. Hasılı, süreç bir garip kaos, karmaşa, 
dezenformasyon, kin, garez, aşk, ihtiras dehlizinde kar topu gibi büyüdü ve bugünlere gelindi.

Gelinen nokta, "Ergenekon"un Türkiye'nin parçalanmasına ve işbirlikçi hükümetlere karşı çıkan herkesi yutarak ilerleyen küresel bir plan olduğunu ortaya koydu. İş o kadar renkli bir hale geldi ki bu büyük planın içine kişisel hesaplaşmalar da girmeye başladı. ürneğin, şamil Tayyar'ın veya Ahmet Altan'ın arabasının önüne parkederseniz yandınız, kendinizi bir anda Ergenekon soruşturmasının içinde bulabilirsiniz. Veya soruşturmayı yürüten Savcı hakkında sağda solda _"şişkonun teki_" diye dedikodu yaptıysanız, Silivri ile tanışmanız işten bile değil.

Savcı, devletin resmi belgelerinde binlerce sayfa dedikodu yapabilir. Turşu tarifini, sevgili kavgasını, aşk namelerini, çamaşır deterjanının markasını, köpeğinizin çiş yapma saatlerini iddianameye " delil" diye koyabilir. Dinlemelere takılan insanların açık isimlerini, ev ve iş adreslerini, telefon numaralarını, vatandaşlık numaralarını internette yayımlatabilir ama siz Savcı hakkında _"üıkmış 150 kiloya...O gözlükler de ne öyle,? Artize bak!"_ dediğiniz an gidersiniz...

............................

Konumuza dönecek olursak, 
*"Ergenekon'un medya yapılanması"* denilen şeyde bir problem, bir eksiklik vardı. Ki bu durum zaten Mehmet Altan üstadımız ile Mehmet Baransu büyüğümüzün epeydir dikkatlerini celbetmekte ve "_Ergenekon'un medya ayağının üstüne gidilmeli"_ deyip durmaktaydılar. 

Hakikaten, koskoca örgütün en az dört iddianamede adı geçen _"medya ayağı_" oldukça pespaye bir yapı ortaya koymaktaydı. İsimlere bakınız: 

_Tuncay üzkan, Mustafa Balbay, Erol Mütercimler, Güler Kömürcü, Yalçın Küçük, Ufuk Büyükçelebi, Hikmet üiçek, Serhan Bolluk, Merdan Yanardağ, Adnan Akfırat, Vedat Yenerer, Deniz Yıldırım, Ufuk Akkaya, Hayrullah Mahmut üzgür, Fatma Sibel Yüksek..._
İsimleri yanyana dizdik diye bu isimler arasında iddianamede mantıklı bir irtibat kurulduğu zannedilmesin. Onbinlerce sayfayı bulan iddianame ve ek delillerde bu isimlerin her biri ayrı bir yerde geçiyor. _"Ergenekon'un medya ayağını oluşturmak_" suçlaması kimine yöneltilmiş, kimine yöneltilmemiş. ürneğin Tuncay üzkan, medya faaliyetinden çok, kurduğu parti ve Cumhuriyet mitingleri kapsamında yargılanıyor. Mustafa Balbay'a bütün sanıklara olduğu gibi tam olarak ne suçlama yöneltildiği bilinmiyor. Ancak duruşmalarda sorulan sorulara ve medyaya servis edilen haberlere bakılırsa, kendisi _"TSK içinde darbe planlayan bir ekipten haber alabilen ve bu haberleri belli bir manüpilasyon çerçevesinde kamuoyuna sunan gazeteci_" olmaktan muzdarip. 

Adnan Akfırat, Hikmet üiçek, Serhan Bolluk zaten İşçi Partisi'nin yayın organlarında hem gazeteci, hem de parti üyesi kimliğiyle yıllardır çalışan insanlar. Bu konumları yasa dışı olmadığı gibi, sakladıkları da yok zaten. 

Merdan Yanardağ, Tuncay üzkan'ın televizyonu satıldıktan sonra işsiz kalmış bir gazeteci. Keza Güler Kömürcü, Ergenekon sanıklarınan biriyle evlendiği için 2008 yılında Akşam gazetesinden atılmış ve o günden beri başka yerde çalışmamış bir köşe yazarı... 

Hayrullah Mahmut, medyanın yüzünü en son 2003 yılında gördü. TMSF Star gazetesine el koyduktan sonra medyada bir daha iş bulamadı. Bir kaç yıl internette mail gruplarına yazdı, son iki yıldır onu da bırakmış durumda. 

Erol Mütercimler ile Yalçın Küçük'ün gazetecilik mesleğine mensup olup olmadıkları tartışmalı. Mütercimler için daha çok araştırmacı-yazar denilebilir. Ergenekon yapılanması içinde nasıl bir rol aldığını iddianameden ve _"ek delil_" diye ortaya konulan levazımdan anlamak mümkün değil. 

Yalçın Küçük derseniz, o her şeyden yargılanıyor. Kalpak giymekten, kırmızı atkı takmaktan, ücalan ile görüşmekten, elini masaya vurarak konuşmaktan, aniden bağırıp insanın ödünü koparmaktan...

Kapanan Tercüman gazetesinin Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Ufuk Büyükçelebi, anladığımız kadarıyla telefon tapelerinde* "Ben o şamil Tayyar'ın k.çının fotoğrafını gazeteye basıp altına da şöyle yazacağım"* dediği için savcılar tarafından ayıplanmış bir insan. *şamil Tayyar'ın mabadını gazeteye basıp altına özlü bir söz yazmak, gazetecilik etiği ve faaliyeti ile bağdaşmayan bir davranış olarak "asrın davasındaki" yerini almış bulunuyor.* 

Deniz Yıldırım ve Ufuk Akkaya, Aydınlık gazetesinin haber müdürü ve muhabiri. Mehmet Ali Talat ile Tayyip Erdoğan'ın telefon görüşmelerini yayımladıkları için tutuklandılar. Devletin yüzlerce gizli belgesini "ek delil" diye dosyaya koyup internet sitelerinde yayımlanmasına neden olan savcılar, Mehmet Ali Talat ile Tayyip Erdoğan'ın telefon konuşmasının_ "gizli belge_" 
niteliğinde olup olmadığını Başbakanlık'tan sordular. Başbakanlık da Müsteşar Yardımcısı Ruhi üzbilgiç'in imzasıyla _"Gizli belgedir_" diye jet yanıt verdi. Böylece basın tarihinde ilk kez iki gazeteci, *"Başbakanlık oluruyla*" tutuklanmış oldular...

Fatma Sibel Yüksek, gazetecilik hayatında muhabirlikten öteye gidememiş, 2006 yılından beri işsiz,. Beş yıldır sadece markete ve yüzme havuzuna gitmek için evden dışarı çıkıyor. Telefonu haftada ortalama dört kez çalıyor. Onda da arayan ya kocası, ya da kızkardeşi.. Osman Pamukoğlu'nun partilileri tarafından bile tanınmadığı için facebook sayfasında _"yandaş_" _zannedilip_ küfürlere gark olmuş bir isim. Bin kişinin ziyaret ettiği Açık İstihbarat adlı sitede canı sıkıldıkça yazılar yazıyor. İkinci Ergenekon iddianamesine _"Behiç Gürcihan'ın nişanlısı"_ kontenjanından sanık olarak girdi. 

üstelik bu sayılan isimler, ya birbirlerini hiç tanımıyorlar; ya da birbirlerinden hiç hazzetmezler. ürneğin Fatma Sibel Yüksek, Hayrullah Mahmut, Merdan Yanardağ, Serhan Bolluk, Deniz Yıldırım, Erol Mütercimler gibi isimleri yolda görse tanımaz. Keza bu isimler de Fatma Sibel Yüksek'i yolda görseler tanımazlar. 
Güler Kömürcü, Adnan Akfırat, Hikmet üiçek ve Vedat Yenerer ile duruşmalar sırasında tanışmıştır. Tuncay üzkan'ın hallerini ti'ye alan yazılarından dolayı, üzkan'ı sevenlerin kalbini kırmış, Mustafa Balbay'ın kafiyeli cümlelerini de oldum olası çok sıkıcı bulmuş birisi.. 

şimdi, böyle bir ekibin _"ülkeyi darbe ortamına sürükleyerek, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti hükümetini yıkmayı"_ hedefleyen, kökü tarih öncesindeki *Agarta* efsanesine kadar dayanan bir örgütün _"medya ayağını_" oluşturması akla seza mıdır? 

Yakışır mı o örgütün şanına? 

İçlerinde bir tane bile medya patronu, yayın yönetmeni yok. üok satan bir gazetede çalışan yok, hepsi işsiz güçsüz...

"*Ergenekon bu ekiple mi medyayı ele geçirip kamuoyunu darbelere hazırlayacaktı"* diye sormazlar mı?

Nefes almaları bile beraat sebebi...

Tabii, binlerce sayfalık Ergenekon dosyasında sadece bu isimler yok. ürneğin, meşhur Ergenekon şemasında Zaman gazetesi yazarı ve Fethullah Gülen'in gayrı resmi basın sözcüsü Hüseyin Gülerce ile Star gazetesinin bir önceki patronu Ethem Sancak'ın da isimleri var...

_"Ergenekon öyle bir örgüttür ki üye olduğunuzun farkına bile varmazsınız"_ diyerek dünya hukuk terminolojisine yeni bir tanım kazandıran Taraf gazetesi yazarı Yıldıray Oğur veya_ "İlhan Selçuk gizliliğe o kadar önem veriyordu ki, bu yüzden cep telefonu bile kullanmıyordu"_ şeklinde mütala veren Savcı'nın mantığıyla bakacak olursak, bu isimler Fethullah Gülen'in gazetesinde yazarak ve de *"Başbakan'a yakın işadamı"* kılığına bürünerek Ergenekon'un amaçları doğrultusunda faaliyet gösteriyor olamazlar mı? 

Ergenekon operasyonları bir kez olsun, adı şemalarda geçen Hüseyin Gülerce'nin kapısına neden uğramaz? Savcılar kendisini çağırıp _"Adınızın burada ne işi var?"_ diye neden bir kez olsun sormazlar? 

şimdi anlıyoruz ki Odatv baskını ile "Ergenekon'un medya yapılanmasında" yeni bir aşamaya gelinmiş. Medya ayağı, ilk tutuklamaların yapıldığı Haziran 2007'den beri ilk kez, işsiz güçsüz gazeteciler çemberinden çıkarılıp _"etkili isimlere_" doğru kaydırılıyor. Mehmet Altan'ın arzusu nihayet karşılık buluyor ve "Medya yapılanmasının" üstüne gidiliyor.

Yanlış hatırlamıyorsak Odatv, 2007 yılında yayına başladı. Savcıların, ortada bu derece gülünç bir "medya yapılanması" açığı varken neden dört sene bekledikleri gibi mantık sorularına bu davada yer olmadığını öğreneli çok oldu. 

Anlaşılan o ki Odatv, Amerikalı uzmanların Ergenekon polislerini eğittiğine ilişkin görüntüleri yayımlamaktan ziyade, belli bir izlenme oranına ulaştığı; daha da önemlisi CHP ile ortak bir televizyon kanalı projesine giriştiği için operasyona uğramış. 

*şamil Tayyar'ın eline tutuşturulan mektupta Odatv operasyonunun neredeyse bütün şifreleri var.* Bilmeyenler için özetleyelim: şamil Tayyar, Soner Yalçın ve arkadaşlarının tutuklanmasından sonra, Soner Yalçın tarafından Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu'na iletilmek üzere yazıldığı iddia edilen bir mektubu yayınladı. Bu mektup doğruysa Soner Yalçın, Kılıçdaroğlu'na _"CHP'nin etkin bir medyaya ihtiyacı bulunduğunu"_ telkin ederek işbirliği teklif ediyor. CHP'nin ukdesinde zor günler yaşayan Halk Tv'ye satın alıp canlandırmayı amaçlayan bir proje sunuyor. 
Klasik ve de iflah olmaz bir ekipçilik zihniyetiyle bu kanalda birlikte çalışılacak "etkili" ve de "ünlü" gazetecilerin, televizyoncuların ismini empoze ediyor.

Bağımsız bir gazetecinin bir siyasi partiye bu şekilde yanaşması etik midir? Bizce değildir...Nitekim Odatv'nin önce Deniz Baykal'a, Baykal devrilince Kılıçdaroğlu'na yanaşmacı tavırlarını çok eleştirdik. Bu süreçte aniden ortaya çıkan İsrail övgüsü ile dolu haberler de oldukça dikkatimizi çekti ve Odatv'nin iyiniyetli okuyucularını küstürmek pahasına eleştirimizi yaptık.

Peki, bir gazetecinin bir siyasi partiye yanaşması etik değildir ve aynı zamanda suç mudur? Hayır değildir. Keşke suç olsaydı, keşke Basın Kanunu bu yaklaşımı suç kapsamına soksaydı da, ar damarı çatlamış biçimde AKP yandaşlığı yapanlar hakkında da davalar açılabilseydi. Ama bu bir suç değil, sabaha karşı çelik yelekli polislerin operasyonu ile gözaltına alınıp tutuklanmayla sonuçlanacak bir suç hiç değil.

Soner Yalçın suç işlemişse, Dolmabahçe'lerde, Başbakanlık konutlarında boncuk gibi huzura dizilip bağlılık bildiren, yandaş olanından olmayanına gazeteci sürülerine ne diyeceğiz? 

Hülasa, şamil Tayyar'ın eline tutuşturulan mektupla şimdi _"Ergenekon'un medya yapılanması"_ üzerinde bambaşka bir aşamanın devreye sokulduğunu görüyoruz. Olay, işsiz güçsüz gazetecilerden çıkarılıp *"medya sosyetesine*" yönlendirilmeye başlanmıştır. şamil Tayyar gibi muhbir kalemler, mektupta adı geçen gazeteciler üzerinde cadı avını başlattılar bile. Gerek bu mektup, gerek Soner Yalçın ve arkadaşlarının verdiği ifadelere dayanarak önümüzdeki günlerde medyadan flaş isimlere operasyon yapılabilir. 

Soner Yalçın'ın kurmayı düşündüğü televizyon kanalında adı geçen Ahu üzyurt'un ülke Tv'de canlı telefon bağlantısındaki halini görmeliydiniz. Kadıncağız, korkudan kalp krizi geçirecekti neredeyse. "Namusumla oynadılar" diye bağırarak ortalığı kadınlar hamanına çeviren Sevilay Yükselir'e "_Sana mı soracağım nerede çalışacağımı hadsiz"_ diyemedi. Son derece ürkmüş bir şekilde neden CHP'de basın danışmanlığı yaptığının hesabını vermeye çalıştı. 

şimdi, sırf Soner Yalçın tarafından Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu'na yazıldığı iddia edilen mektupta adları geçtiği için Nuray Mert, Sedat Ergin, Mine Kırıkkanat gibi pek çok ünlü isim hedef tahtasına oturtuluyor. Belli ki yeni cadı kazanları kaynatılmaya başlanacak ve *"Ergenekon'un gazetecileri"* olmakla suçlanacaklar. Belki de kovuşturmalara uğrayacaklar, işlerinden güçlerinden olacaklar...

Onlar, bizim gibi sıradan insanların hayatı karartılırken sessiz kaldılar. Ben kendi adıma öyle yapmayacağım, ülkeyi yangın yerine çeviren bu iftira kampanyası kimi hedef alırsa alsın, yaşadığım müddetçe karşı çıkacağım. 

İkinci Ergenekon davasının 33 numaralı tutuksuz sanığıyım. 
Sorgu sırası bana geldiğinde, Mustafa Balbay'ın "_Ben buradayım, paşalar nerede"_ demesi gibi, *"Ben buradayım, 28 şubat'ın medya temsilcisi Ertuğrul üzkök nerede"* diye soracaktım ama bu gidişle gerek kalmayacak gibi görünüyor...

Kanaltürk'te mankenleri işe alıp gazeteci yapan _" Ergenekon yöneticisi"_ Tuncay üzkan'ın bizim gibi _"Ergenekon'un medya yapılanmasında yer alan"_ işsiz bir gazeteciyi neden işe almadığını sorarız artık...

Veya _"Ergenekon'un yeni medya karargahı"_ ilan edilen Odatv'nin, suçsuzluğumuzu kamuoyuna anlatmak için çırpındığımız günlerde yazdığımız mektuplara gönderdiğimiz fotoğraflara cevap bile vermeyip de medyatik isimler dahil olana kadar davaya neden bigane kaldığını sorarız...




*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / AüIK İSTİHBARAT / 19 şubat 2011

----------


## bozok

*SONER YALüIN: YA KALEMİNİ KIRACAKSIN YA DA GAZETECİLİK YAPACAKSIN*

 

*Silivri’den haber var* 

19.02.2011 *23:17*

Bugün Silivri’ye giderek tutuklu arkadaşlarımızla görüşen Avukat Feza Yalçın Odatv’ye şu bilgileri verdi: 

Bir gün kaldıkları Metris’te gardiyanından subayına kadar çok naziktiler. Sadece Soner Yalçın’ı kitaplarından tanıdıkları için, onu görmekten dolayı şaşkınlık yaşadılar. Silivri'de Soner Yalçın ve Barış Pehlivan aynı yerde kalıyorlar. Barış Terkoğlu ayrı yerde kalıyor. Hepsinin sağlığı iyi, cezaevi koşullarına kısa zamanda uyum sağladılar. Burada da başta gardiyanlar olmak üzere tüm çalışanlar nazik davranıyorlar. Kaldıkları yer 4. İnfaz Kurumu L F2 . Bugün volta atarlarken bir ara Barış Pehlivan ve Barış Terkoğlu birbirlerine seslendiler. Henüz dilekçe veremedikleri için gazete alamadılar. Ancak gazete almış olanlardan odatv ile ilgili haberleri alıp okudular. Barış Pehlivan ile Barış Terkoğlu son aşamasına gelmiş olan kitapları üzerinde çalışıyorlar. Soner Yalçın’da kendi yazdığı kitap üzerinde çalışıyor.

Soner Yalçın şunu söyledi: “Sürecin ne olduğu belli, ya kalemini kıracaksın ya da gazetecilik yapacaksın. Gazetecilik ve habercilikte ısrar edeceksin. Aklınla ve vicdanınla hesaplaşacaksın. Bu meslekte canından olanlar var. “ 

 
*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Lokantada üç bakana gizli çekim!*



*Odatv'de bulunduğu belirtilen kayıtlar arasında '27 Nisan bildirisi' sonrası Coşkun, üiçek ve Aksu ile üetinkaya'ya ait gizli çekim de var.* 

 

Odatv aramalarında ele geçirilen CD’lerde 59. hükümetin üç bakanı ve AK Parti Genel Başkan Yardımcısı’nın gizli çekim görüntülerinin yer aldığı öne sürüldü. Odatv bilgisayarlarından çıktığı öne sürülen, Genelkurmay ve Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı’na (MİT) ait gizli belgeler de soruşturma dosyasına girdi.

Odatv’den çıkan 69 ve 72 sıra numarasıyla sınıflandırılan CD’lerde Genelkurmay Başkanlığı internet sitesinde 27 Nisan 2007’de yayımlanan Genelkurmay bildirisini değerlendiren üst düzey AKP’lilerin görüntüleri bulunuyor.



Görüntülerden elde edilen bilgiye göre, e-muhtıra tartışmalarının hala gündemdeki yerini koruduğu 10 Haziran 2007’de, dönemin bakanları Ali Coşkun, Cemil üiçek ve Abdulkadir Aksu, Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Necati üetinkaya’nın makam odasından çıkarak bir mekanda yemek yedi. Bu lokantada üç saati aşkın süren görüşme, içeriye yerleştirilen gizli kamera ve böcek diye tabir edilen ses alıcısıyla kayda alındı.

Aramalarda ayrıca MİT’e ait “GİZLİ” ibareli, Abdulkadir Aygan hakkında hazırlanmış raporlar ile irticai faaliyetler üzerine hazırlanmış belge ve dokümanlar da ele geçirildi. Belgeler arasında Genelkurmay İstihbarat Başkanlığı’na ait “GİZLİ” ibareli resmi dokümanlar da yer alıyor.

Radikal’in haberine göre polis kaynakları, aramalarda eski İstihbarat Daire Başkanı Sabri Uzun’a da bir kitap yazdırılması konusunda girişimlerde bulunulduğuna dair notların ele geçtiğini söyledi. İddiaya göre bulunan bazı notlarda Halk TV’nin satın alınmasıyla ilgili şu ifadeler kulanılıyor: “6 aylık çeklerle de alınır. Biz en azından seçim sürecinde AKP’yi bombalayıp CHP’yi yükseltecek bir kampanya yürütürüz. Başarıya ulaşır, CHP’yi iktidara taşırsak zaten kanalın sahipliği konusunu tekrar ele alırız.”

Ayrıca Odatv internet sitesinin sahibi Soner Yalçın’ın evinde yapılan aramalarda el konulan bir ajanda içerisinde kendi el yazısı ile bazı kişilerin özel hayatları ile ilgili notlar bulundu ve dosyaya kondu.

Soner Yalçın ve internet sitesinin Yalçın Küçük tarafından yönlendirildiği iddiaları da inceleniyor. Bilgisayarlarda, Odatv çalışanlarının Yalçın Küçük ile yaptığı toplantılara dair çeşitli notlar bulunduğu öne sürülüyor. Bu notlarda Ergenekon, Balyoz, PKK, üetin Doğan ve Mehmet Haberal’la ilgili haberler yapılırken mutlaka Yalçın Küçük’e danışılması gerektiği anlatılıyor. Ayrıca Yalçın Küçük tarafından verilen üst düzey bir komutan lehine haberler yapılması ve aleyhine haberlere cevap verilmesi talimatı da notlar arasında.

CD’lerden çıkan kayıt Cemil üiçek, Necati üetinkaya ve Ali Coşkun 2006 yılının eylül ayında birlikte Balıkesir’deki bir açılışta. Soner Yalçın’a ait internet sitesi Odatv’ye yapılan baskında ele geçirilen belgelerin incelenmesi sürüyor. Aramalarda bulunan 2 CD’de, üiçek, üetinkaya, Coşkun ve Aksu’nun gizli çekim lokanta görüntüleri çıktı.

*AVUKAT: SAVCI üZ üZERİNDE DURMADI*

Odatv sanıklarının avukatlarından Serkan Günel aramalarda bulunduğu belirtilen belgelere ilişkin şu bilgileri verdi:

“Odatv baskını sonrasında bir ilk olarak Emniyet ‘imaj’ları aldı. Harddiskler bize kaldı. Biz hep imajlar yerine harddiskler alındığı için bu bilgilerin Emniyet’te yüklendiğini söylüyorduk. Ancak süreç yine bildik yönde suçlamalarla ilerliyor. Net bilgiler bu hafta içinde gelecek. İlk tespitlerimiz bu bilgisayarlara truva atı, spam ya da virüs biçiminde bilgiler yerleştirildiği yönünde.

Yine bulunduğu iddia edilen dijital belgeler var. Zaten bunun dışında bizce şüpheyi gerektirecek bir durum yok. Bu süreçte Savcı Zekeriya üz en çok ‘Ulusal Medya 2010’ diye bir belge üzerinde durdu. Ancak kimin yazdığı bile belli olmayan bir belgeydi bu. Montaj odasında kullanılan bir bilgisayarda bulunmuş bu belge. Ancak dijital imzası yok. Oraya yüzlerce insan geliyor. Beş senedir kullanılan bir bilgisayar bu diye cevap verdi müvekkillerimiz.

Savcı Zekeriya üz ayrıca MİT ve bazı bakanlara dair gizli görüşme kayıtlarına ilişkin birkaç soru da sordu. Müvekkilimiz Barış Pehlivan, “MİT belgeleri 5 N 1K’dan bu yana kullanılan ve belgesel hazırlayan bir şirketin bilgisayarlarında bulunabilir” dedi.

Cemil üiçek ve bazı bakanlarla ilgili bir video kaydı konusunda ise “Böyle bir video geldi; ancak ben bunu sildim. Odatv’nin ilkesi vardır. Gizli ses ve görüntü kayıtlarını yayımlamayız” dedi. Zaten Savcı Zekeriya üz de üzerinde durmadı konunun” dedi.

*27 NİSAN VE SONRASI NE OLMUşTU?*

24 Nisan 2007 günü Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan “Adayımız Abdullah Gül kardeşimdir” diyerek AK Parti’nin cumhurbaşkanı adayını duyurmuştu. Meclis 27 Nisan 2007’de yeni bir cumhurbaşkanı seçmeye çalıştı. Tek aday Abdullah Gül 361 oy aldı. Toplantı yetersayısı 367’yi bulmayınca CHP mahkemeye gitti. O akşam dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Yaşar Büyükanıt’ın kaleme aldığı ve ‘e-muhtıra’ olarak anılan 27 Nisan Bildirisi, saat 23.17’de Genelkurmay’ın internet sitesinde yayımlandı. 27 Nisan 2007 tarihli metin şöyle başlıyordu:

“Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devletinin, başta laiklik olmak üzere, temel değerlerini aşındırmak için bitmez tükenmez bir çaba içinde olan bir kısım çevrelerin, bu gayretlerini son dönemde arttırdıkları müşahede edilmektedir.”

Genelkurmay bildirisi sonrası gözler hükümete çevrildi. 28 Nisan sabahı hükümet cephesinde hareketli saatler yaşandı. AK Parti sabahın ilk saatlerinden itibaren hareketlenirken, genel merkez binası ile Başbakanlık Konutu arasında hızlı bir trafik başladı. Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, Abdullah Gül, Beşir Atalay, Hayati Yazıcı gibi isimlerin yer aldığı ekibe, daha sonra Bülent Arınç, Cemil üiçek, Hüseyin üelik, Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat da katıldı. Hükümet bildirisine son şeklini Erdoğan verirken, Hükümet sözcüsü Cemil üiçek saat 15.15’te kameraların karşısına geçti. TSK’yı, Anayasa ve hukuk devleti sınırları içinde durması yönünde uyaran üiçek, arttık hiçbir şeyin eskisi gibi olmayacağını vurguladı. Hükümet erken seçim kararı aldı ve 22 Temmuz 2007’de sandığa gidildi.


21.02.2011 08:22 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Milli Görüş'e en yakın Ergenekon sanığı* 




*Doğan Akın-T24.com.tr* 

*Sizce Mehmet Haberal neden dolayı tutuklu?*

Prof. Mehmet Haberal, Ankara'da 1990'lı yıllarda laikliği katı yorumlayan çevreler tarafından ihtiyatla yaklaşılan, hatta kimilerince “İslamcı” diye nitelenen bir isimdi. Bu yaklaşımın gerekçesi neydi biliyor musunuz; Kızılcahamam'da Başkent üniversitesi'ne bağlı olarak kurduğu Patalya Otel'de odalardaki dolaplara Kuran-ı Kerim konması! 

Batıda yaygın olan bu uygulama Ankara'daki katı geleneksel çevrelerde Haberal'ı “şüpheli” bir kişi yapmaya yetmişti. Haberal bugün, “İslamcı” diye hedef aldığı AKP hükümetini yasadışı yollardan devirmeye çalışmakla suçlanıyor. 13 Nisan 2009'da “şüpheli” olarak gözaltına alındığı Ergenekon davasında 17 Nisan 2009'dan beri “tutuklu sanık” olarak yargılanıyor. 

Prof. Haberal, organ nakli ve yanık tedavisinde bütün dünyada tanınan bir hekim. Türkiye'deki “ilk” böbrek naklini, “ilk” kadavradan canlıya böbrek naklini ve “ilk” kadavradan karaciğer naklini yapan isim Mehmet Haberal. Aynı vericiden aynı anda hem kısmi karaciğer, hem de böbrek naklini dünyada ilk kez yapan hekim de Haberal. 

Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan'ın hemşehrisi olan Haberal'ın tutuklanmadan önce böbrek nakli yaptığı 1730 kişi arasında TBMM Başkanı Mehmet Ali şahin'in eşi Saniye şahin de yer alıyor. 

Alanında öncü bir hekim olan ve 25 ulaslararası ve ulusal ödül kazanan Haberal, tam 22,5 aydır 3. Ergenekon davası kapsamında tutuklu bulunuyor. 

Haberal'ın da sanıkları arasında bulunduğu 3. Ergenekon davasının iddianamesi 1457 sayfadan oluşuyor. İddianamenin Haberal ile ilgili bölümlerindeki suçlamalar, genel olarak mahkeme kararıyla yapılan telefon dinlemeleri ve notlarının bulunduğu ajandaya dayandırılıyor. 

İddianamede yer alan telefon dinlemelerinden kararlı bir AKP karşıtı olduğu anlaşılan Haberal'ın “koyu milliyetçi” diyebileceğimiz siyasi bir tutuma sahip olduğunu izleyebiliyoruz. 


*Necmettin Erbakan ile evinde görüşme* 

Haberal'ın, siyasi hikayesi ilginç görüntüler içeriyor. ürneğin, Haberal'ın iktidardan uzaklaşması seferber olduğu AKP'nin kuruluş toplantılarının yapıldığı yerler arasında Haberal'ın Ankara'nın Gölbaşı ve Kızılcahamam ilçelerindeki iki oteli de var. İddianamede yer verilen telefon dinlemelerine göre bu durumu sık sık dile getiren Haberal'ın “ihanete uğradığı” gibi bir duygu içinde olduğu anlaşılıyor. Erdoğan ve arkadaşları için “Bu efendilerin dergahıydı benim tesislerim” diyor. 

Haberal, Tayyip Erdoğan ve arkadaşlarının içinde yetiştiği Milli Görüş'ün lideri Necmettin Erbakan'ın da “ihanete” uğradığını düşünüyor. Ergenekon sanıkları arasında Erbakan ile evinde görüşecek kadar yakın bir ilişki kuran tek isim de Mehmet Haberal. Evindeki aramada el konulan ajandasına 8 şubat 2007'de şu notu düştüğünü okuyoruz: 

“Akşam Necmettin Bey'i evinde ziyaret ettim. Bir saatten fazla görüşme yaptık. Anladım ki kendisine büyük haksızlık yapılmış. Ona da bütün imkanlarımı kullanacağımı söyledim. Sayın Necmettin Erbakan'ın bugün ülke için önemli olduğu (maalesef bu noktaya geldik) ortaya çıktı.” 

Haberal, gözaltına alınmadan iki ay önce, 15 şubat 2009'da, Erbakan'a yakın isimlerden, eski Saadet Partisi Grup Başkanvekili Veysel Candan ile telefon görüşmesinde şunları söylüyor: 

“Necmettin Bey'in milliyetçiliğine toz kondurmam. Necmettin Bey'e ayrı bir saygı duyuyorum. Onun Yargıtay'la ilgili hakikaten çok uğraştım, maalesef bulunduğumuz noktaya kadar getirebildim...” 

Erbakan'ın kayıp trilyon davasındaki mahkÃ»miyetine ilişkin dosyanın takibinden söz ettiği anlaşılan Haberal, AKP zirveleri için “İlk ihanet ettikleri kişi benim, bir de Necmettin Hoca'dır. Onları yetiştiren o adamcağımızın elini öpüp, ona saygı göstermeyen insanlardan ben bir şey beklemem” ifadesini kullanıyor. 


*Abdüllatif şener'e: ülkenin size ihtiyacı var* 

İddianamedeki dinleme kayıtlarına göre, Haberal'ın temasta olduğu kişiler arasında daha sonra ayrıldığı AKP'yi kuran çekirdek kadroda yer alan Abdüllatif şener de var. 16 Aralık 2008'de telefonla görüştüğü şener'e “Size ihtiyaç var. Bu ülkede bilene ihtiyaç var Sayın Bakan. Nisa 58'i unutma lütfen” diyor. İnançlı bir Müslüman olan Haberal, şener'le konuşurken Nisa suresinin “Emaneti ehline veriniz” hükmünün altını çiziyor. 

Telefon dinlemelerine göre Haberal, sahibi olduğu Kanal B televizyonuna, “Numan Kurtulmuş haberini çok kısa verdiniz. O adama biraz şans verin” uyarısı da yapıyor. 


*Haberal'ı suçlayan CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı* 

Haberal'ın siyasi çizgisindeki ilginçlikler sadece Milli Görüş ve AKP cephesiyle sınırlı değil. Bugün Haberal, Ergenekon davası kapsamında, Bülent Ecevit'e, rektörü (ve sahibi) olduğu Başkent üniversitesi Hastanesi'nde “Başbakanlık yapamaz” diye rapor vermek için kasıtlı olarak yanlış veya eksik tedavi uygulamakla da suçlanıyor. Ancak 2000 yılındaki arayış sırasında bir ara dönemin Başbakanı Ecevit tarafından Cumhurbaşkanlığı'na aday gösterilmek istenen isim de Mehmet Haberal! 

Dönemin DSP Grup Başkanvekili Emrehan Halıcı, Ecevit'in Başkent üniversitesi Hastanesi'ndeki kontrollere gitmeme ve buradaki tedaviyi kesme kararını “Gitseydi, kendisine çürük veya 'iş göremez' raporu verilecek ve bu rapora dayanılarak Başbakanlık'tan düşürülecekti” açıklamasıyla gerekçelendirdi. Bu açıklaması iddianamenin “ürgütsel Bağlantılar” bölümünde de alıntılanan Halıcı, bugün Haberal'ı sahiplenen CHP'nin Genel Başkan Yardımcısı! 

Haberal'ı gözaltına alınmasından sonra İstanbul'a uğurlayan ismin de 9. Cumhurbaşkanı Süleyman Demirel olduğunu hatırlatarak bu bahsi geçelim. 


*Koyu milliyetçi, AB düşmanı, Gülen cemaati karşıtı, dindar* 

Peki Haberal'ın yaklaşık iki yıldır tutuklu olarak yargılanmasına gerekçe gösterilen suçlamalar neler? 

Dindar, koyu milliyetçi ve yeminli bir AB karşıtı olarak görünen ve iddianamede yer verilen telefon dinlemelerine göre MHP seçmeni olan Haberal'ın bir parti oluşumu için yoğun hazırlık yaptığı anlaşılıyor. İddianamedeki dinleme kayıtları ve ve notlara göre, Haberal, Lozan Antlaşması'nın 85. yıldönümüne rastlayacak şekilde, 25 Temmuz 2008'de “Milli Egemenlik Hareketi”ne ilişkin basın açıklaması yapmaya ve hareketin ilk seçimlere katılacağını duyurmaya hazırlanıyor. 

İddianamedeki 274 numaralı belgeye göre, Haberal'ın el konulan evrakı arasında Başbakan Erdoğan'ın aile bireyleri yer alıyor. Bazı aile bireylerinin “anne adı” bölümünde Rumca-Yunanca eklemeler bulunuyor. 

100 sayfalık bir bilgisayar çıktısını içeren başka bir belgede, “Fethullahçılara ait olduğu iddia edilen kurum ve kuruluşlar” yer alıyor. 


*Büyükanıt'la samimi görüşme ve Erbakan notu* 

Haberal'ın ajandasında Erbakan, Demirel, dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı'nın da aralarında bulunduğu çeşitli kişilerle yaptığı görüşme notları yer alıyor. Notlarda, iddianamedeki suçlamalar açısından önemli bir ayrıntı dikkat çekmemekle birlikte bazı ilginç kayıtlar bulunuyor. 

ürneğin, 4 Nisan 2007 tarihini taşıyan nota göre Haberal, Ufuk Söylemez ve Hasan ünal ile birlikte dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı (23 gün sonra e-muhtıra verecek olan Yaşar Büyükanıt) ile sıcak bir görüşme yapıyor. Büyükanıt'la “çok samimi ve uzun” bir görüşme yaptıklarını belirten Haberal'ın “Sayın Erbakan ??? olan durumu ben anlattım... Uzun bir görüşme oldu. 'Eskiyi kapattık' diye de Sayın Genelkurmay Başkanı bir espri yaptı” kaydı dikkat çekiyor. 

“Eskiyi kapattık” esprisi, bu görüşmeden tam 10 yıl önce, 28 şubat sürecinde paldır küldür Başbakanlık'tan indirilen Erbakan'a “memleketin ihtiyacı olduğu” görüşüne Büyükanıt'ın da katıldığı anlamına mı geliyor, bilemiyoruz! 

Haberal'ın ajandasının, e-muhtıranın verildiği 27 Nisan 2007 tarihli sayfasında, “Saat 23:15'te TSK adeta bir muhtıra verdiler. Maalesef Başbakan, Meclis Başkanı ve Dışişleri Bakanı ülkemizi bu noktaya getirdiler” notu yer alıyor. 


*'Derhal bir parti kurmaya karar verdik'* 

Haberal, başında bulunduğu Başkent üniversitesi'ne ait tesisler, TV kanalı ve bazı personel ile AKP'ye karşı bir hareket örgütleme çabasının içinde yer alıyor. Seçimlere katılmak, “hukuka saygı” ve Cumhuriyet (Tandoğan, üağlayan ve Gündoğan) mitingleri ile paneller bu faaliyetler içinde en öne çıkanlar olarak görünüyor. Ajandanın 2 Mayıs 2008 tarihli sayfasında, “Bugün 15:00'te topladığımız Milli Egemenlik Hareketi grubu, derhal bir parti kurmak için karar verdik” notu yer alıyor. 

Ajanda ve telefon konuşmalarında AKP için “Bunlar derhal gitmeliler”, hükümet için kullandığı izlenimi veren “Terörist kurulu toplandı” veya Başbakan Erdoğan için Kürtçe selamlama yaptığı gerekçesiyle kullandığı “vatan haini, Allah belasını versin” gibi ifadeler var. 

İddianamenin “ürgütsel Bağlantılar” bölümü, Haberal'ın İnönü üniversitesi Rektörü Fatih Hilmioğlu'na “üniversiteye yapılacak atamalarda dikkatli olun” tavsiyesine yönelik suçlamayla başlıyor. Savcılara göre Haberal, bu ifadeyle “kendisi özel üniversitenin başında olmasına rağmen devlet üniversitelerindeki rektörlere kadrolaşmaya yönelik emir ve talimat veriyor...” 

Nahit Duru'nun, Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu'nu Kanal B'de konuk ettiği sırada kameraları kayıt dışı zannederek kullandığı, “Haberal bana şu talimatı verdi; ne yaparsan yap bunların oyunu azaltacak. Ankara, İzmir, Adana'nın oyunu artıracak ne puştluk biliyorsan yap” ifadesi de “ürgütsel Bağlantılar” bölümünde dayanak olarak gösteriliyor. 

Prof. Haberal, iddianamenin “Delillerin ve Hukuki Durumun Değerlendirilmesi” bölümünde, benim yaptığım sayıma göre 21 noktada suçlanıyor. Haberal için suçlamalar, “Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütünün üst düzey yapılanmasında şener Eruygur, Doğu Perinçek, Hurşit Tolon, İlhan Selçuk, Kemal Alemdaroğlu, Tuncay üzkan, Mustafa üzbek ve Tuncer Kılınç ile irtibatlı olmak”la başlıyor. 

Haberal'ın “örgütün medya yapılanmasında da Mustafa Balbay, Güler Kömürcü, Ergun poyraz, İsmail Yıldız ve Ercüment Ovalı ile örgütsel irtibat içinde olduğu” öne sürülüyor. 


*'Kendisine bağlı yerleri ADD'ye sunduğu anlaşılmıştır'* 

Darbe girişimlerinde adı en öne çıkan isim olan ve Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı'ndan emekli olduktan sonra Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği'nin (ADD) başına geçen Ergenekon davasının tutuksuz sanıklarından şener Eruygur'un, Mümtaz Soysal'a ilettiği bir “panel” notunun da Haberal'a yöneltilen suçlamalarda dayanak gösterilmesi dikkat çekiyor. Eruygur, telefonda, Başkent üniversitesi öğrencilerinin de katılımı için planlanan panelin pazar gününden pazartesi gününe alınması yönündeki Haberal'ın tavsiyesini iletiyor, Soysal da kabul ediyor. Bu konuşma, iddianamede Haberal için “Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütünün dezenformasyon faaliyetleri için yaptığı çalışmalara bilerek ve isteyerek katkı sağladığı, kendisine bağlı yerleri ADD'lerin kullanımına tahsis ettiği görülmüştür” suçlamasına dayanak gösteriliyor. 

Haberal'ın, firari Bedrettin Dalan ile telefon görüşmesinde Ergenekon kazıları için kullandığı “Burda böyle birtakım uydurma kazılar yapılıyor, kazılarda güya silah bulunuyor bilmem ne, bir oyun, bir rezalet ki iğrenç bir tablo” ifadeleri, iddianamede “Ergenekon soruşturmasından duyduğu endişe ve rahatsızlığı dile getirdiği görülmektedir” sözleriyle değerlendiriliyor. 

Eski İstanbul üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Kemal Alemdaroğlu'nun davasını Ankara'da takip etmek de Haberal'a yöneltilen suçlamalar arasında yer alıyor. 


*'Hükümetle ilgili açıklamalar darbeye zemin oluşturmak için'* 

“Ordu göreve” pankartının da açıldığı 25 Ekim 2003'te Ankara'da düzenlenen “Cumhuriyet'e Saygı Mitingi”ne katılan Haberal için, şu suçlama yapılıyor: 

“Ordu göreve pankartının açıldığını görmediğini, miting için herhangi bir talepte bulunmadığını beyan etmiş ise de, Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu'nca alınan kararlar doğrultusunda, yukarıda bahsi geçen yürüyüşün yanı sıra bazı üniversite rektörleri(nin) değişik zamanlarda yürütme organı ile ilgili açıklamalar yaptığı ve bu açıklamalarla kamuoyu oluşturarak yapılması planlanan darbenin zemininin oluşmasını hedefledikleri, şüphelinin (Haberal) hem üniversite rektörü, hem de televizyon kanalı sahibi olarak Ergenekon Silahlı terör örgütünün amaçlarına uygun olarak bu kapsamda faaliyette bulunduğu, örgüt kararları doğrultusunda yapılması planlanan eylemlere katıldığı, yürütme ve yasama organlarını devirmeye teşebbüs eylemlerine iştirak ettiği … anlaşılmaktadır.” 


*Tolon ve Perinçek'in sözleriyle de suçlanıyor* 

Bu bölümde yöneltilen diğer bir suçlama, Ergenekon davasının tutuksuz sanıklarından eski 1. Ordu Komutanı Hurşit Tolon'un, bir telefon konuşmasında Hebaral'a “üçte bile çağırın, koşarak gelirim” sözlerine dayandırılıyor. İddianamede bu sözler, “Ordu komutanlığı yapmış bir kişinin sivil şahıs olan şüpheli Mehmet Haberal'a 'gece üçte çağırın, koşarak gelirim' demesinin manidar olduğu, aralarındaki örgütsel hiyerarşik ilişkiyi gösterdiği” biçiminde yorumlanıyor. 

Doğu Perinçek'e ait bir yazıdaki “Tayyip Erdoğan iktidarı millet-ordu işbirliği ile bertaraf edilebilir” ifadesi de Haberal'ın aleyhindeki bir kanıt olarak iddianemede yer buluyor. 

ürgütün “medya finans konseyi”nde bulunmakla da itham edilen Haberal'ın Abdüllatif şener ile yukarıda söz ettiğimiz telefon görüşmesi ile Mustafa Sarıgül'e “Deniz Baykal'ı hedef almaması” yolundaki tavsiyeleri, Kent ve Patalya oteli toplantıları ile Cumhuriyet mitinglerine desteği aleyhinde deliller olarak sıralanıyor. 

*'Hükümet ve TBMM'yi cebren devirmek istedi'* 

İddianamenin “Deliller ve Hukuki Durumun Değerlendirilmesi” bölümünün sonunda Haberal'a yöneltilen temel suçlamalar, şöyle sıralanıyor: 

“Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu kararlan doğrultusunda planlanan cumhuriyete saygı mitinglerinde diğer rektörlerle birlikte hareket ettiği ve ordu göreve pankartlarının açıldığı mitinglere iştirak ettiği, birçok siyasi lideri bir araya getirip Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütünün amaçları doğrultusunda organize edip yönlendirmeye çalıştığı, telefon konuşmalarında hükümetin devrilmesi gerektiğinden bahsettiği Mustafa S. ile (Sarıgül) yaptığı görüşmede köprüyü geçene kadar, aradaki siyasal kavgaların ortadan kaldırılması yönünde talimat verdiği, aynı siyasinin 'ben başbakan olacağım ama benim başbakanımda sizsiniz' hitap ve övgüsüne mazhar görüldüğü, ordu komutanlığı yapmış Ahmet Hurşit Tolon'un 'emredin gece 3 te kapınızdayım 'şeklindeki sözlerinden şüpheli Mehmet Haberal'ın Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütünün karar mekanizmasında yer alan üst düzey yönetici konumunda bulunduğu, yasama ve yürütme organlarını ortadan kaldırmaya, görevlerini kısmen veya tamamen yapmasını engellemeye teşebbüs eylemleri içinde fiilen bulunduğu anlaşılmakla; 

Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütünün yöneticisi olmak suçunu işlediğinden (…) cezalandırılması talep edilmiştir.” 

Nihayet Haberal için, silahlı örgüt, cebir ve şiddet kullanarak TBMM ve yürütme organını ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs suçlamalarıyla (TCK 314, 311, 312 ve TMK'nın 5. maddeleri) ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası talep ediliyor. 


*Hiçbir konuşma ve notta şiddet yok* 

AKP'yi iktidardan uzaklaştırmak için seferber olduğu anlaşılan Haberal'ın suçlandığı faaliyetlerin önemli bir bölümünün kamuoyuna duyurulan mitingler, paneller ile Kanal B'nin yayınlarında odaklanması, bir başka deyişle açık bir şekilde cereyan etmesi dikkat çekiyor. 

Yaklaşık 1500 sayfalık iddianamenin Haberal ile ilgili bölümlerinde yer verilen telefon konuşmaları ve notlarda, yeminli bir AKP ve AB karşıtlığına, koyu bir milliyetçiliğe, AKP'yi iktidardan uzaklaştırma amacına kilitlenmiş politik bir seferberliğe tanık oluyoruz. Ancak iddianamede Haberal'ın ağzından ya da kaleminden hükümete ve parlamentoya karşı “cebir ve şiddet” içeren herhangi bir ifadeye rastlanmıyor. Aksine, Haberal sık sık, görüşü ne olursa olsun herkesin meşru-demokratik hakkı olan “siyasi parti kurma” hedefinden söz ediyor. 


*Bu uzun yazının nedeni* 

Bu uzun yazıyı, Oda TV baskını ve Soner Yalçın ile iki arkadaşının tutuklanmasıyla bir kez daha gündeme gelen “Ergenekon sürecinin AKP muhaliflerini sindirme boyutu da kazandığı” yolundaki tartışma için yazdım. Bu önemli bir tartışma ve tamamen iddianamedeki bulgularla sınırlı kalarak yapılacak somut değerlendirmeler, her iki cephede de slogan atmaktan çok daha ilham verici ve yararlı olabilir. 

*Kararı elbette yargı verecek.* 

Ancak biz, hükümetin bir üyesinin, Balyoz davasında geçen yılki ara tahliyelerin ardından “Maalesef çetenin nöbetçi hakimi, savcısı oluyor” diyen Sanayi ve Ticaret Bakanı Nihat Ergün'ün yaptığı kadar kadar ileri gitmeyerek soralım: 

İddianamedeki telefon konuşmaları ve notlar, Haberal'ın neden yaklaşık iki yıldır tutuklu olarak yargılandığı sorusuna meşruiyet kazandırmıyor mu? 

Ne dersiniz; Türkiye'de darbe heveslilerinin bulunması, uzun tutukluluk sürelerinin peşin cezaya dönüştüğü gerçeğine kayıtsız kalmamızı gerektirir mi?


21.02.2011 12:38 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*O görüntüler neden 105 kez kesildi?* 

 

*Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez'den sorulu savunma...* 

Emekli Orgeneraller Hurşit Tolon ve şener Eruygur’un sanıkları arasında yer aldığı İkinci Ergenekon Davası’nın 104’üncü duruşması görülmeye başlandı. Aralarında gazeteciler Mustafa Balbay ve Tuncay üzkan’ın da bulunduğu 28’i tutuklu toplam 117 sanığın yargılandığı davanın bugünkü duruşmasına tutuklu sanıklar İnönü üniversitesi eski Rektörü Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu, Başkent üniversitesi eski Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur, İbrahim üzcan, Oğuzhan Sağıroğlu ve Ersin Gönenci katılmadı. Tutuksuz sanıklardan ise İlyas üınar ve Emin şirin duruşmada hazır bulundu.

*MUSTAFA DüNMEZ’DEN SORULAR*
Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, geçen hafta yaptığı savunmasında eksik kalan hususlar olduğunu ve kısa bir süre daha savunma süresi istediğini belirten tutuklu sanık Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez’e 15 dakika daha savunma hakkı verdi. Soruşturma ve kovuşturma aşamasında oluşan şüphelere cevap verildiği takdirde konunun anlaşılacağını belirten Yarbay Dönmez, bazı soruları sıraladı.

Dönmez, "7 Ocak’ta Zir Vadisi’nde arama yapıldığı sırada şahsıma neden haber verilmedi? Zir Vadisi’nde aramalar neden gece yapıldı? Aramalara bölgenin jandarma bölgesi olmasına rağmen polis neden jandarmayla birlikte bölgeye gelmemiştir? Jandarmanın da rahat şekilde görüntü alması neden engellendi? Arama ve el koyma tutanağı neden olay yerinde tutulmadı? Tutanaklardaki 3,5-4 saatlik saat farklarının nedeni nedir? Aramada çekilen görüntüler neden 105 kez kesilmiştir? Kayıtlardaki görüntülere neden tarih ve saat kaydı yoktur? Zir Vadisi’ndeki aramalarda bomba imha ekiplerinin üzerinde koruyucu kıyafet yok? Zir Vadisi’nde bulunduğu iddia edilen 18 el bombası ümraniye’deki bombalarla neden bu kadar benzer özellikler taşıyor?" diye sordu. Mahkeme Başkanı şengün’ün verilen süreyi aştığı şeklindeki uyarısının ardından, Dönmez sözlerini tamamladı.

Duruşmada, Mustafa Dönmez’in avukatı Serkan Güner’in savunmasına geçildi. 


21.02.2011 10:50 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Savcı Oda Tv sorgusunda sizi sordu hakim bey'*



Ergenekon davasının dünkü duruşmasında tutuklu sanık Mustafa Dönmez'in avukatlarından Serkan Günel'in iddiası şok etkisi yarattı. 

Odatv'ye yönelik operasyonda tutuklanan Barış Pehlivan'ın savcılık sorgusuna da katılan Günel, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün'e hitap ederek, "Odatv ile ilgili sorguya katıldığımda sizinle ilgili soru geldi. Soruşturmayı yürüten savcı, yargılamayı yürüten mahkeme başkanıyla ilgili soru sormaya nasıl cüret ediyor?" diye konuştu. şengün bu soruyu yanıtsız bıraktı.

Dönmezin avukatı Celal ülgen de mahkemede çarpıcı bir iddiada bulundu. Müvekkilinin sanki çok sayıda mühimmatı alıp saklamış, Başbakan Erdoğan'a suikast planlamayı düşünmüş bir kişi olarak gösterildiğini İfade eden üigen, sadece Dönmez değil çok sayıda asker ve sivil hakkında tertipler ve komplolar oluşturulduğunu savundu. Dönmezin gelecek günlerde Askeri Mahkemede duruşması olduğunu hatırlatan üigen, Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi çok İyi bir inceleme yapsaydı Balyoz korkusu olmayacaktı. Mustafa Dönmez olayı püskürtülmüş olsaydı bugün Balyoz'da bu kadar general tutuklanmayacak!" dedi.


22.02.2011 11:09 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*üay getirmeye gitmiş, DVD'yi koymuşlar!*



Emekli Orgeneraller Hurşit Tolon ve şener Eruygur'un sanıkları arasında yer aldığı İkinci Ergenekon Davası'nın 105'inci duruşması görülmeye başlandı. 
Bugünkü duruşmada tutuklu sanık emekli Albay Mustafa Levent Göktaş savunmasına devam ediyor. Göktaş, '51 Nolu DVD, delil koymaya en müsait odaya kondu' iddiasında bulundu.

Aralarında gazeteciler Mustafa Balbay ve Tuncay üzkan'ın da bulunduğu 28'i tutuklu toplam 117 sanığın yargılandığı davanın bugünkü duruşmasına tutuklu sanıklar İnönü üniversitesi eski Rektörü Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu, Başkent üniversitesi eski Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur, İbrahim üzcan, Oğuz Bulut, Servet Kaynak ve Mehmet Koral katılmadı. Tutuksuz sanıklardan ise İlyas üınar duruşmada hazır bulundu. 

*"51 NOLU DVD, DELİL KOYMAYA EN MüSAİT ODAYA KONULDU"* 

Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, yarım kalan savunmasının alınması için tutuklu sanık emekli Albay avukat Mustafa Levent Göktaş'ı sanık kürsüsüne aldı. Göktaş, iddianamede, 'Bazı yargı mensuplarının kişisel yaşamlarıyla ilgili elde ettiği görüntü kayıtlarını ihtiyaç duyulduğu zamanda onlara karşı tehdit ve şantaj amaçlı kullanmak üzere kaydedip sakladığı' suçlamasına dayanak gösterilen 51 Nolu DVD'nin bulunduğu Ankara’daki avukatlık bürosundaki aramayı, görüntüler eşliğinde detaylı olarak anlattı. 51 Nolu DVD'nin delil koymaya en müsait oda olan avukat üzge Evci'nin odasına konulduğunu savunan Göktaş, 'O oda büroya girdiğinizde hemen karşınıza çıkıyor. Ayaküstündeki bir oda. Benim odam ise daha içerde ve köşede. Odaya giren kırmızı kazaklı başkomiser dava dosyası içerisinden çok kısa sürede DVD'yi sanki orada olduğunu biliyormuş gibi çıkarıyor. Arama ve el koymayı yapan polis benim odam ve sekreterin odasını ise üstünkörü arıyor' dedi. 

*"üAY GETİRMEYE GİTMİş, O ARADA DVD'Yİ KOYMUşLAR"* 

Avukat üzge Evci çok iyi niyetli bir insan olduğunu ifade eden Göktaş, 'Abla bize çay getirirmisin' demişler. O da koşmuş çay getirmeye gitmiş, o arada 51 Nolu DVD'yi odaya koymuşlar' diye konuştu. 

*"BENİM KORKACAğIM BİRşEY YOK"*

51 Nolu DVD üzerinde yapılan incelemede DVD'nin kırık olduğunu ve üzerinde kendisinin de dahil olmak üzere hiçbir parmak izinin bulunmadığını belirten Göktaş, 'Benim korkacağım birşey yok. DVD adli emanette kırık çıktı. Benim gidip emanetteki DVD'yi kıracak halim yok. DVD üzerindeki parmak izleri ise tamamen silinmiş. Bu izleri DVD'yi odama koyan kişiler kasten silmiştir' ifadesini kullandı. Bu DVD'ye 51 numarasının verilmesinin ise tesadüf olmadığını öne süren Göktaş, "Davanın sanıklarından emekli Albay İlyas üınar da bulunduğu iddia edilen DVD'ye de 51 numarası verilmiştir. Bu tür deliller hep bu şekilde şifrelenmiş" dedi. 

Duruşma tutuklu sanık Leven Göktaş'ın savunmasının alınmasıyla devam ediyor. 


22.02.2011 11:18 /* VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*ZİR VADİSİ DAVASI SİL BAşTAN*




21.02.2011 *10:45*


Askeri Yargıtay Daireler Kurulu’nun Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez’le ilgili mahkumiyet kararını bozması üzerine dava yeniden görülecek. Davada Zir vadisiyle ilgili olarak sitemizde yayınlanan ve 300 bin kişi tarafından izlenen videoların da gündeme gelebileceği belirtiliyor. (TIKLAYINIZ) 

 
*Hürriyet’ten Oya Armutçu’nun haberi şöyle:* 

Ankara Zir Vadisi ve Sapanca’daki evinde bulunan askeri mühimmatı gizlemek suçundan 4 yıl hapse mahkum olan Yarbay Mustafa Dönmez, Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi’nde yeniden yargılanacak.

Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi, Askeri Yargıtay’ın verdiği bozma kararına karşı, Dönmez’e 4 yıl hapis kararında direndi. Ancak, Askeri Yargıtay Daireler Kurulu, bu kararı da bozarak, son noktayı koydu. Dönmez, 25 şubat’ta Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi’nde yeniden hakim karşısına çıkacak. Askeri Mahkeme, Kurul’un bozma kararı doğrultusunda, soruşturma ve kovuşturmadaki usule ve esasa ilişkin eksiklikleri tamamlamak zorunda. Duruşmada, Ankara Zir Vadisi’ndeki aramaya ilişkin CD’ler ve ortaya atılan iddialar yargılama sırasında yeniden gündeme gelecek. Dava, Genelkurmay Askeri Mahkemesi’nde yeniden görülürken, Dönmez, Ankara’daki lojmanındaki aramanın CMK’ya aykırı olduğunu ve hakkındaki delillerin usule aykırı toplandığını iddia etti. Dönmez, *“Haliç’te Yaşayan Simonlar”* kitabının yazarı tutuklu Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı’nın, tanık olarak dinlenmesini de istedi.

*Odatv.com

*

----------


## bozok

*DOKTORLAR SİLİVRİ’DEN KAüIYOR*

 


21.02.2011 *11:02*

Akşam’dan Ercan üztürk’ün haberi şöyle: 

Ergenekon ve Balyoz tutukluları dahil 13 bin kişiyi barındıran Silivri Cezaevi'ndeki sağlık krizi, yönetimle mahkumları karşı karşıya getirmeye devam ediyor. Mahkumların, 'muayene etmiyor, dokunmaya korkuyorlar' diye şikayet ettiği 5 doktor, 'psikolojimiz bozuldu' diyerek cezaevi hastanesinden ayrıldı. Kaymakamlık 4 doktoru zorunlu görevlendirmeyle atayıp krizi şimdilik geçiştirdi

Silivri Cezaevi'nde sağlık krizi yaşanıyor. 13 bin kişinin bulunduğu cezaevinde mahkumlar, 'İstediğimiz ilaçlar yazılmıyor', 'Bize dokunmaya bile korkuyorlar' diye doktorları şikayet etti. Kaymakam Mesut Demirkol da doktorlar hakkında soruşturma başlattı. Her biri hakkında yüzlerce soruşturma açılınca rapor alan doktorlar, sicillerinin bozulmaması için tayin isteyerek cezaevinden ayrıldı. Mesai saatlerinde aile hekimliği kadrosunda 7 doktorun görev yaptığı cezaevinde 24 saat nöbet esasına göre çalışan 5 doktorun ayrılmasından sonra kriz çıktı. Gece acil duruma müdahale edecek doktor kalmaması üzerine cezaevi yönetimi Kaymakam Mesut Demirkol'dan yardım istedi. Silivri İlçe Sağlık Müdürlüğü cezavi hastanesinde görev yapmak için hiçbir doktorun talepte bulunmaması üzerine 'zorunlu atama'yla soruna çözüm buldu. İlçe Sağlık Müdürlüğü, İbrahim Fırtına, ürnek'in de bulunduğu sanıkların tutuklanmasından 2 gün sonra cezaevi hastanesine görevlendirmeyle 4 doktor atadı.

*HEP SORUN OLDU
*
Silivri Sağlık Grup Başkanı Dr. Sadık Balcı Cezaevi'nin açılışından bu yana tam donanımlı hastane olmasına rağmen bir türlü doktor ataması sorununun çözülemediğini belirterek, 'Cezaevi bizim için bir hep sorun olmaya devam ediyor. Mahkum da kendine göre haklı, doktor da. Kapalı bir ortam. Doktorlarımız cezaevinde sürekli görev yapmak istemiyor. 
Pisikolojimiz bozuldu diyerek tayin istiyor. Bazıları da cezaevine gelmemek için rapor alıyor. Cezavinde gece görev yapacak doktor kalmayınca biz de zorunlu görevlendirmeyle 4 doktor atadık. Sonuç olarak oradaki sağlık hizmeti bir şekilde verilmeli' dedi. Bu arada Silivri Cezaevi hastanesinde 4 de ünitesi bulunuyor. Ancak kurulduğundan bu yana görev yapacak diş hekimi yok. Sağlık İl Müdürlüğü'nün bu bölüme de zorunlu atama yapacağı öğrenildi.*

şİKAYETLER üOK üNEMLİ*

Silivri Kaymakamı Mesut Demirkol, doktorlar hakkındaki soruşturmalarla ilgili olarak şunları söyledi: 'Silivri'nin mülki amiri olarak makamımıza gelen dilekçeyi işleme koymak zorundayız. Mahkumlar, cezaevinde çalışan doktorları şikayet ediyor. Bizim ayrım yapmamız söz konusu değil. Tutuklu da olsalar onların şikayetlerini çözmek zorundayız. Sağlık İlçe Müdürlüğü bunun üzerine gitti. Cezaevinde kalan tutuklulara iyi davranılması konusunda doktor arkadaşlarla konuşuldu. Başsavcı ve cezaevi komutanının da isteği vardı. Burada ani müdahale için 7 gün 24 saat görev yapacak doktorlara ihtiyaç vardı. Sağlık İl Müdürlüğü'yle konuşarak hallettik. Geçtiğimiz pazartesi 4 arkadaşımız göreve başladı.'

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ABD BüYüKELüİSİ UZMANLARINI GİZLEDİ*

**

21.02.2011 *14:08*

"İyi polis/kötü polis" oyununun toplumsal ve *"küresel"* ölçekte olan en etkilisi *"Odatv baskını"*yla Türkiye'de oynandı.

Bu basit oyunu, bu ülkenin solcuları bilir daha çok; çünkü hemen hemen hepsi bir kez de olsa polis sorgusuna tanık olmuşladır!

Polislerden biri işkence yapar, her türlü kaba *"muamele"*yi "çeker!" Islak betonda, geceyarıları yapayalnız bedeni ve ruhu yaralı* "şüpheli"*nin imdadına bir yerlerden çıkıp ona sigara uzatan, tatlı dille hitap eden, çay ısmarlayan, sanki onun tarafındaymış, *"muamele"* yapanlar çok kötüymüş gibi davranan *"iyi polis"* belirir! Sorularını açıkça sormaz ama istediğini bu yöntemle alır!

Ve en utandığım insanlık durumlarından biridir böyle insanların varlığı!

*

Barış Zeren de değindi: Odatv ve tüm AKP muhaliflerine Haziran 2011 seçimlerinden sonra "operasyon" yapılacağını ama bunun muhtemelen "Endonezya tipi!" olmayacağını düşünüyorduk.

Yani önceden planlanmış tek bir operasyonla bir gecede tüm muhaliflerin ev ve işyerlerinde "tepelerine binmek" biçiminde değil de mehter takımı yürüyüşüyle bir ileri iki geri ama her ileri adımda büyük bir baklava dilimini götüren ve diğer adım için konumunu muhkemleştiren İran'daki gibi bir yöntemle!

(Bunun ülkemizde olabileceğini aklımıza bile getirmek istemiyoruz ve inanmıyoruz. Ama yeri gelmişken tarihi anımsatalım: Endonezya'da 300 bin komünist ve muhalif *"zanlı"* katledilmişti! Suharto, 1965 yılında 5 generalin* "suikaste!"* kurban gitmesiyle* "boşluktan!"* yararlanarak iktidara geldi. Golkar Partisi'yle "devlet mekanizmasını" -halka rağmen- sonuna kadar kullandı. Bu hedefe ulaşmak için önce eski komünist yönetimin ileri gelenlerini ve üyesi sandıklarını bir gecede *"halletti",* sonra ise "dahice" planlarıyla tüm muhalifleri! General Suharto "Golkar partisi" aracılığıyla *“ben bilirim”*ci, faşizan ve diktatoryal bir korku ağı ile *“Endonezyalı kullar”* yarattı ve iktidarı tam 32 yıl sürdü!)

*

AKP iktidarının bütün canlılığıyla10 yılını sürdürüyor olmasında ABD'nin rolünün olmadığına bu ülkede inanan tek bir aklı başında insan var mıdır?

Ya da AKP iktidarının tüm yaşamsal varlığını bağladığı (ki Başbakanımızın son konuşmasında çoktan suçları da tasnif edip davayı bitirdiği ortaya çıkıyor!) "Ergenekon" diye adlandırılan davada ABD'nin "oluru"nun olmadığını söyleyebilecek bir Allahın kulu var mıdır?

"Sivil ürümcek" ağlarının alkışlarına bakın bunu anlarsınız.

O halde Ricardione'nin söylediklerinin bir tutarlılığı yoktur.

*

Arkadaşlarımıza yapılan *"operasyonun "Haziran"*dan önceye alınmasının nedeni, Barış Terkoğlu'nun *"İşTE AMERİKALILAR’IN ERGENEKON POLİSLERİNE VERDİğİ EğİTİMİN BELGESİ"* adlı gazetecilik çalışmasıdır.

Bu son yılların en büyük, en önemli ve mükemmel gazetecilik çalışmasında sergilenen ABD-AKP işbirliğidir!

Bu belgelerde açıkça sergilenen *"Ergenekon"* operasyonlarında ABD'li uzmanların varlığını Ricardione *"iyi polis"* rolüyle gizlemeyi başarmıştır. 

ABD Büyükelçisi ABD'li *“uzmanlar”*ın kanıtlanmış varlığı hakkında hiç konuşmazken, bu ülkede öldürülen onlarca gazeteci için tek sözcük etmemiş ABD'li birden basın özgürlüğü şampiyonu kesilmiştir!

AKP de güya ABD'ye koro halinde atıp tutarak bir taşla iki kuş vurma yoluna gitmiştir.

Böylece* "Zir Vadisi"*nde ABD'li uzmanların varlığını buharlaştırmayı başarmışlardır.

Ama kimse ABD-AKP işbirliğinin üstünü kapatamayacaktır.

üünkü Odatv'ye yapılan bu operasyon AKP hükümetini aşan bir operasyondur. Bunu aşağıda açıklayacağım.

*

Nitekim, bu ortaklığın (ABD-AKP evliliği) mimarlarından (12 Eylül'ün de mimarlarındandır hazret!) İlter Türkmen'in -Can Dündar'ın programında- Ricardione'nin hükümete eleştirilerini ciddiye almadığını söylemesi -ve bunu söylerken hayatımda görmediğim türden, beni ürküten ve tiksindiren sululukta gülüşüp durması!- bu ortaklığın derinliğini ve daha da süreceğini sergilemiştir.

Arkadaşlarımızı kimlerin, hangi güçlerin niçin karanlık hücrelere tıktığını biliyoruz.

*"İyi polis-kötü polis"* oyununu artık yutmayacak yaştayız!

*Ahmet Yıldız
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*PKK giysisiyle savunma* 



*Albay'ın Ergenekon savunması: İşte PKK'ya sızdığımın fotoğrafı* 

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında yargılanan Albay, savunmasında PKK’ya sızdığında çekilen fotoğrafı delil olarak gösterdi.

*POLİS KOMPLOSU*
Habertürk Gazetesi'nin haberine göre, mahkemede askerini fişlemekle suçlanan Levent Bektaş , ‘O üsteğmenle birlikte PKK’ya sızdık. Beraber çatıştık. Birlikte çatıştığım askeri niye fişleyeyim. İddiaları içeren DVD’yi bir polis görev yaptığım büroya koydu' diye konuştu.



Levent Göktaş, Mahkeme’ye sunduğu fotoğrafın 6 ay kaldığı Kuzey Irak’ta kaldığı Link Dağı’ndan çektiğini söyledi.

*Eşİ VE ARKADAşLARINI FİşLEDİ İDDİASI*
Eşi Nesrin Göktaş'ın 28 yıllık hakim olduğunu anlatan Göktaş, yargı mensuplarının fişlendiği belgeyi hazırladığı iddialarına da cevap verdi. Göktaş, "Bu hayatın akışına uygun mudur? Aynı lojmanda oturduğumuz, eşimle aynı meşakkatli mesleğe sahip, aynı yerde çalışan hakim ve savcılar hakkında hiçbir koşulda edinmeyeceğim, edinmek de istemeyeceğim, bir takım bilgileri alıp, bir DVD'ye yükleyip bulundurmam hem hayatın olağan akışına aykırı hem de hainliktir. Hayatı boyunca hainlerle ve terörle mücadele etmiş bir insana 'hainlik ettin' demek ölmekle eşdeğerdir. Bu DVD'yi büromuza koyan kişiler benim üzerimden yargı mensuplarına ve Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine gözdağı vermeye çalışmışlardır."

23.02.2011 10:24 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*TSK ve TüBİTAK'ta örgütlenmişler* 

**

23.02.2011 - *10:03*

*''şantaj ve askeri casusluk'' iddialarıyla ilgili soruşturma kapsamında aralarında emekli albay İbrahim Sezer'in de bulunduğu 16'sı tutuklu 56 kişi hakkında hazırlanan iddianame kabul edildi.* 

*İddianamede, "Suç örgütünün TSK, Tübitak, Havelsan ve GES komutanlığı gibi devletin en stratejik kurumlarında örgütlenerek ayrı hücre yapılanmalarına gittiği, gizliliği ön planda bulunduran örgütün özellikle telefon görüşmesi yapmamaya özen gösterdiği" ileri sürüldü.* 

**


*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, özel yetkili İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Fikret Seçen'in emekli albay İbrahim Sezer'in de aralarında bulunduğu 56 kişi hakkında hazırlanan iddianameyle ilgili incelemesini tamamladı. 

Mahkeme heyeti, oy birliğiyle iddianamenin kabulüne karar verdi. Davanın ilk duruşmalarının 20 ve 21 Nisan 2011'de yapılması hükme bağlandı. 

*EMEKLİ TUğAMİRAL ERTüRK MüşTEKİ*
İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce onaylanan 250 sayfalık iddianamede, 'Askeri casusluk ve şantaj’ soruşturmasının emniyete gelen bir fuhuş ihbarı sonucu ortaya çıktığı belirtildi. 

İddianamede emekli Tuğamiral Türker Ertürk, Tümamiral Mücahit şişlioğlu, Balyoz davası kapsamında tutuklanan Kurmay Albay Muharrem Nuri Alacalı, Tümamiral Fikret Güneş’in eşi Manolya Güneş’in de aralarında olduğu 68 müşteki yer aldı. 

*16 TUTUKLU SANIK* 
İddianamede tutuklu sanık olarak İbrahim Sezer, Tamer Zorlubaş, Zeki Mesten, Mehmet Seyfettin Alevcan, Yücel üipli, Mehmet Emrah Küçükakça, Mehmet Emre Sezenler, Alper Eylem Ersoy, Merdan Metin, Yiğit Ali Adlığ, Burak üetin, Deniz Mehmet Irak, Ali Haydar Eser, Erem Saltuk Baysal, Esin Tolga Uçar, Necmi Yıldırım yer aldı. 

*EMNİYETE MAİL İHBARI*
Tuğamiraller şafak Yürekli ile Fahri Can Yıldırım’ın da sanıkları arasında bulunduğu iddianamede, 28 Nisan 2010’da emniyet birimlerine gelen bir mail ihbarında "*Vika, Dilara ve Gül isimli kadınların liderliğinde bir fuhuş çetesinin yurt dışından bayan getirerek zorla fuhuş yaptırdığı, bu çete içerisinde 18 yaşından küçük bayanların da bulunduğu ve fuhuş yaptırılan bayanların uyuşturucu bağımlısı yapılarak kullandığı*" şeklinde bilgiler olduğu belirtildi. 

*HAMİLE KADINLARA KüRTAJ*
Bu örgüte yönelik olarak başlatılan soruşturma kapsamında örgüt ile irtibatı tespit edilen şüphelilerin kullandıkları telefonların dinlemeye alındıklarının ifade edildiği iddianamede, örgütle irtibatı belirlenen şüpheliler İbrahim Sezer ve Zeki Mesten’in TSK mensubu oldukları ve özellikle İbrahim Sezer’in bu fuhuş çetesinden sık sık fuhuş amaçlı kadın temin ettiği ve Kadıköy’de bulunan ikametini fuhuş amaçlı kullandırdığı, şüpheli Zeki Mesten’in de diğer bir fuhuş örgütü ile irtibatlı olduğu ve çetenin fuhuş yaptırdığı kadınları Zeki Mesten’e tedavi ettirdiği ve hamile kalan kadınlara kürtaj yaptırdığı öne sürüldü. 

*üST DüZEY KOMUTANLARIN FUHUş YAPMASI SAğLANIYOR*
*Emniyete 4 Ağustos 2010’da gelen bir ihbarda bir fuhuş çetesinin özel olarak kiraladığı evlerde, temin ettikleri kadınlarla üst düzey komutanların, subayların ve hatta öğrencilerin fuhuş yapmasını sağladıkları, bu organizasyonda Burak üetin, Mehmet Irak, Emrah Karaca, Yahya Sezer ve Alpay Aksu isimli şahısların bulunduğu, bu kişilerin fuhuş amaçlı kadınları, kadın satıcılarından temin ettikleri ve bu kişilere ait Kocaeli’de 3 ayrı adres olduğu anlatıldı.* İhbar üzerine İbrahim Sezer’in evinde yapılan aramada çok sayıda bilgi, belge, doküman ve dijital veri bulunduğu, ayrıca delil poşeti şeklinde poşetlere konulmuş üst rütbeli komutanlara ait olduğu belirtilen bazı şahıslara ait kirli iç çamaşırları ve benzer eşyaların ele geçirildiği kaydedildi. 

*TSK, TüBİTAK, HAVELSAN VE GES’TE üRGüTLENMİşLER*
İddianamede suç örgütünün ayrı ayrı hücre yapılanmasına sahip olduğu, ancak tüm faaliyetleri birlikte koordine ettiklerinin tespit edildiği belirtildi. Söz konusu suç örgütünün yaklaşık 5 bin kişinin kişisel verilerinin hukuka aykırı olarak kaydedildiğinin yer aldığı iddianamede şu çarpıcı tespit yer aldı: 

*"Suç örgütünün TSK, Tübitak, Havelsan ve GES komutanlığı gibi devletin en stratejik kurumlarında örgütlenerek ayrı hücre yapılanmalarına gittiği, gizliliği ön planda bulunduran örgütün özellikle telefon görüşmesi yapmamaya özen gösterdiği, yukarıda belirtilen kurumlarda bulunan örgüt mensuplarının birbirleri ile irtibatlı oldukları, diğer hücre yapılanmasındaki örgüt mensuplarını tanımadıkları ya da irtibat kurmadıkları, bu hücrelerin başında bulunan örgüt yöneticilerinin kendi bölümlerinde uzman ve etkin şahıslar oldukları, elde ettikleri her türlü bilgi, belge ve materyalleri aynı zamanda örgütün arşivini de saklayan İbrahim Sezer’e gönderdikleri,*

*örgüt mensuplarının özellikle şantaj amaçlı gizli görüntü elde edilmesi, casusluk faaliyetlerine yönelik gizli belge temin edilmesi işlemlerini yürüttükleri, evlere yerleştirdikleri gizli kamera düzenekleri ile bazı kişilerin bayanlarla cinsel ilişkilerini gizlice kaydettikleri ve daha sonra şantaj amaçlı kullandıkları, şüphelilerin şantaj amaçlı elde ettikleri bu materyallerle istifa etmesini ya da emekli olmasını istedikleri askeri personelin şantaj yaparak emekli olmasını,* 

*bazen de terfisini engellemek istedikleri kişilerin görev yaptığı kuruma ihbar ve posta yolu ile göndererek hakkında soruşturma başlatılmasını temin ettikleri ve böylelikle terfi etmesini engelledikleri, devletin güvenliğine ilişkin gizli belgeleri kendilerine getiren ancak örgüt üyesi olmayan kişilere ücret ödedikleri, özellikle TüBİTAK tarafından TSK içinde yürütülen ülke yararına gerçekleştirilen projeleri durdurmaya, yavaşlatmaya veya engellemeye çalıştıkları, casusluk faaliyeti kapsamında elde ettikleri bazı belge ve projeleri yabancı ülkelere pazarlamayı planladıkları anlaşılmıştır*"


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*TüBİTAK, TSK, HAVELSAN ve GES'te örgütlenme* 


23.02.2011 -* 19:55*



*''şantaj ve askeri casusluk'' iddialarına ilişkin 56 sanık hakkında hazırlanan iddianamede, oluşturulan suç örgütünün yaklaşık 5 bin kişinin kişisel verilerini hukuka aykırı olarak kaydettiği öne sürüldü.*

*İSTANBUL* -İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Fikret Seçen tarafından hazırlanan iddianamede, 28 Nisan 2010'da emniyet birimlerine gelen bir elektronik mektup ihbarında, Vika, Dilara ve Gül isimli kişiler elebaşılığında bir fuhuş çetesinin yurt dışından kadın getirerek zorla fuhuş yaptırdığı, bu çete içerisinde 18 yaşından küçük kadınların da bulunduğu ve fuhuş yaptırılan kadınların uyuşturucu bağımlısı haline getirildiğinin bildirildiği anlatıldı. 

Söz konusu suç örgütüne yönelik başlatılan soruşturma kapsamında, örgüt ile bağlantılı şüphelilerin kullandıkları telefonların dinlenmesi sonucunda örgütle irtibatı belirlenen şüpheliler *İbrahim Sezer ve Zeki Mesten*'in TSK mensubu olduklarının ve özellikle Sezer'in bu fuhuş çetesinden sık sık fuhuş amaçlı kadın temin ettiğinin belirlendiği kaydedilen iddianamede, Sezer'in Kadıköy'deki ikametini fuhuş amaçlı kullandırdığı, şüpheli *Zeki Mesten'in de diğer bir fuhuş örgütüyle irtibatlı olduğu, çetenin fuhuş yaptırdığı kadınları Mesten'e tedavi ettirdiği ve hamile kalan kadınlara kürtaj yaptırdığı* ifade edildi. 

Sezer ve Mesten'in bazı telefon görüşmelerindeki konuşmalarına yer verilen iddianamede, yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında fuhuş amaçlı yer temin ettikleri ve fuhuş organizasyonlarıyla irtibatlı oldukları anlaşılan şüpheliler *Aykut üağatay Tekerek, Fatih Alpogan, İbrahim Sezer ve Zeki Mesten'in* ikametlerinde de arama yapıldığı, çok sayıda bilgi, belge, doküman ve dijital veriye el konulduğu kaydedildi. 

*TSK İüİNDEKİ FUHUş üETESİ*
İddianamede, 4 Ağustos 2010'da, 155 Polis İmdat hattına gelen bir ihbarda, '*'TSK içerisindeki bir fuhuş çetesinin özel olarak kiraladığı evlerde, temin ettikleri kadınlarla üst düzey komutanların, subayların ve hatta öğrencilerin fuhuş yapmasını sağladığı, bu çete içerisinde Burak üetin, Mehmet Irak, Emrah Karaca, Yahya Sezer ve Alpay Aksu'nun bulunduğu, bu kişilerin fuhuş amaçlı kadınları Vika ve Nona Burdilli isimli kadın satıcılarından temin ettikleri ve bu kişilere ait Kocaeli'de fuhuş amaçlı kullanılan 3 ayrı adres olduğunun''* öne sürüldüğü anlatıldı. 

*POşETTEKİ KİRLİ İü üAMAşIRLARI*
Belirtilen adreslerde yapılan aramalarda çok sayıda bilgi, belge, doküman ve dijital veriye el konulduğu kaydedilen iddianamede, aramada ayrıca, delil poşeti şeklindeki poşetlere konulmuş üst rütbeli komutanlara ait olduğu iddia edilen kirli iç çamaşırları ve benzer eşya ele geçirildiği aktarıldı. 

Söz konusu adreslerde ele geçirilen dijital materyallerin ve dokümanların incelenmesi sonucunda, Halil Can Ekince'nin ikametinden elde edilen dijital veriler arasında toplam 7 bin 654 adet *''yasaklanan bilgileri temin''* suçu kapsamında kalan ve niteliği itibariyle gizli kalması gereken belgeler bulunduğu belirtilen iddianamede, Ekince ile diğer örgüt üyeleri arasında herhangi bir irtibat tespit edilemediğinden eylemine ilişkin tahkikat evrakının ayrıldığı bildirildi. 

İddianamede, *''şüpheliler İbrahim Sezer, Zeki Mesten, Tamer Zorlubaş, Mehmet Seyfettin Alevcan ve Yücel üipli'nin yöneticiliğinde fuhuş, şantaj ve tehdit amaçlı bir suç örgütü oluşturulduğu, bu suç örgütünün devlet güvenliğine ilişkin belge temin etmek ve saklamak, casusluk faaliyetlerinde bulunmak, özel hayatın gizliliğini ihlal etmek, haberleşmenin gizliliğini ihlal etmek, kişilerin sesini gizlice kayda almak ve kişisel verileri hukuka aykırı olarak kaydetmek eylemlerini gerçekleştirdikleri anlaşılmıştır''* denildi. 

şüphelilerin adreslerinde yapılan aramalarda ele geçirilen dijital verilerde yer alan çocuk, hayvan ve şiddet içerikli pornografik fotoğraf ve görüntülerle ilgili olarak evrak tefrik edilip, suç yeri Cumhuriyet başsavcılıklarına görevsizlik kararıyla gönderildiği ifade edilen iddianamede, şüphelilerden elde edilen gizli belgelerin devletin güvenliğine ilişkin bilgiler içerdiği, ayrıca tespit tutanakları ile müştekilerin beyanlarında özel hayatın gizliliğiyle ilişkili bilgilerin yer aldığı hususları göz önüne alınarak, bu dosyaların adli emanete alındığı kaydedildi. 

Elde edilen tüm delillerden, şüpheliler *İbrahim Sezer, Zeki Mesten, Tamer Zorlubaş, Mehmet Seyfettin Alevcan ve Yücel üipli'*nin, çevresine topladıkları diğer şüphelilerle birlikte suç örgütü kurdukları ve ayrı ayrı hücre yapılanmasına girdikleri, ancak örgüt kapsamındaki tüm faaliyetleri birlikte koordine içerisinde gerçekleştirdikleri belirtilen iddianamede, ayrıca şüpheliler *Ali Sabri Sanal, Mehmet Kutlu, Mehmet Aygün, şafak Yürekli, Fahri Can Yıldırım, Kemalettin Yakar ve Birdem üetinkaya*'nın örgüte bilerek ve isteyerek yardım ettikleri öne sürüldü. 

*EN STRATEJİK KURUMLARDA üRGüTLENME*
İddianamede, şöyle denildi: 

*''Suç örgütünün, yaklaşık 5 bin kişinin kişisel verilerini hukuka aykırı olarak kaydettikleri ve saklandıkları, değişik kurumlarda görev yapan binlerce kişi hakkında toplanan bu detaylı bilgilerin, ancak ciddi bir hiyerarşik yapılanmaya sahip, örgüt mensupları arasında eylem ve görev paylaşımı bulunan, azami ölçüde gizliliğe dikkat edilen bir suç örgütü tarafından gerçekleştirilmesinin mümkün olduğu, buradan hareketle, öncelikle bu suç örgütünün TSK, TüBİTAK, HAVELSAN ve GES Komutanlığı gibi devletin en stratejik kurumlarında örgütlenerek ayrı hücre yapılanmalarına gittiği, gizliliği ön planda bulunduran örgütün özellikle telefon görüşmesi yapmamaya özen gösterdiği, yukarıda belirtilen kurumlardaki örgüt mensuplarının birbirleriyle irtibatlı oldukları, diğer hücre yapılanmasındaki örgüt mensuplarını tanımadıkları ya da irtibat kurmadıkları, bu hücrelerin başındaki örgüt yöneticilerinin kendi bölümlerinde uzman ve etkin şahıslar oldukları, örgütün amaçları doğrultusunda alınan kararları örgüt üyelerine ulaştırdıkları ve örgüt mensuplarının özellikle çalıştıkları kurumlarda elde ederek kendilerine getirdikleri her türlü bilgi, belge ve materyalleri aynı zamanda örgütün arşivini de saklayan İbrahim Sezer'e gönderdikleri, örgüt mensuplarının özellikle şantaj amaçlı gizli görüntü elde edilmesi, casusluk faaliyetlerine yönelik gizli belge temin edilmesi, yine örgütün kullanmayı planladığı kişilere kadın ve yer temin edilmesi, örgüte düşman veya dost olan veya örgüt tarafından kullanılabilecek kişilerin belirlenmesi, ayrıca bu kişilerle ilgili kişisel verilerin kaydedilmesi işlemlerini yürüttükleri, örgüt mensuplarının, Kocaeli ve İstanbul'da faaliyet gösteren bir kısım fuhuş çeteleriyle irtibatlı olduğu, bu çetelerden çevrelerinde önemli yerlerde görev yapan askeri personele fuhuş amaçlı kadın temin ettikleri ve örgüte ait evlerde fuhuş yapılmasını sağladıkları, evlere yerleştirdikleri gizli kamera düzenekleriyle bu kişilerin kadınlarla cinsel ilişkilerini gizlice kaydettikleri ve daha sonra şantaj amaçlı kullandıkları, şüphelilerin şantaj amaçlı temin ettikleri ve sakladıkları bu materyallerle istifa etmesini ya da emekli olmasını istedikleri askeri personele şantaj yaparak emekli olmasını, bazen de terfisini engellemek istedikleri kişilerin görev yaptığı kuruma ihbar ve posta yoluyla göndererek hakkında soruşturma başlatılmasını temin ettikleri ve böylelikle terfi etmesini engelledikleri, şüphelilerden ele geçirilen dijital verilerde yer alan gizli belgelerin mahiyeti, sayısı, bu hususta örgütün talimatları ve özellikle elde edilen belgelere ilişkin tutulan notlar göz önüne alındığında, özellikle devletin stratejik kurumlarına sızan örgüt mensuplarının çalıştıkları kurumlardan elde ettikleri devletin güvenliğine ilişkin gizli belgeleri bağlı bulundukları örgüt yöneticilerine ulaştırdıkları, kendilerine bu belgeyi getiren ancak örgüt üyesi olmayan kişilere ücret ödedikleri, özellikle TüBİTAK tarafından TSK için yürütülen ve ülke yararına gerçekleştirilen projeleri durdurmaya, yavaşlatmaya veya engellemeye çalıştıkları, casusluk faaliyeti kapsamında elde ettikleri bazı belge veya projeleri yabancı ülkelere pazarlamayı planladıkları, eylem ve faaliyetlerine devam etmek amacıyla çalıştıkları kuruma alınacak elemanlar arasına örgüt mensuplarını veya örgüte yakın kişileri yerleştirmeye çalıştıkları anlaşılmıştır.''* 


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*Devletin iç güvenliğine ait gizli projeler ele geçti* 


23.02.2011* - 21:13*



*''şantaj ve askeri casusluk'' iddialarıyla ilgili hazırlanan iddianamede, şüpheli Emrah Küçükakça'dan elde edilen CD'de, devletin iç ve dış güvenliğine ilişkin gizli projelerin yer aldığının tespit edildiği vurgulandı.*

*İSTANBUL* - Emekli Albay İbrahim Sezer'in de aralarında bulunduğu 56 kişi hakkındaki iddianamede, Emrah Küçükakça'dan elde edilen 78 nolu CD'deki belgelerde TüBİTAK, Savunma Sanayi Müsteşarlığı, Havelsan ve Aselsan'a ait devletin iç ve dış güvenliğine ilişkin gizli projelerin yer aldığı, bu proje ve sistemlerin *''durdurulması, engellenmesi ya da yavaşlatılması''* gerektiğine dair notların yazılı olduğunun tespit edildiği kaydedildi. 

CD'de TüBİTAK'a bağlı birimlerde görevli bin 48 ve Savunma Sanayi Müsteşarlığına bağlı birimlerde görevli 3 bin 63 şahsın kişisel verilerinin kaydedildiği belirtilen iddianamede, *''Erkut Akkartal''* adlı klasörde, gizli kamera düzeneğiyle kaydedilmiş görüntülerin bulunduğuna yer verildi. 

*''BİZİM KAYDETMEMİZE GEREK YOK''*
İddianamede, *''Fatih Koçanalı''* adlı klasördeki video dosyasında bir kadın ve erkeğe ait pornografik içerikli görüntüler olduğunun anlaşıldığı, Koçanalı'nın alınan ifadesinde şahısları tanımadığını ve kendilerinden şikayetçi olduğunu belirttiği, ''Fırat Yeşilyaprak'' adlı klasördeki video dosyasında yine pornografik içerikli görüntüler olduğu, ayrıca İbrahim Sezer'den elde edilen 2 nolu CD'deki *''Beykoz not.xls''* adlı excel tablosunun bir bölümünde, *''Fırat Yeşilyaprak usulü bu da ilişki esnasında kendini kaydeder ve saklar, bizim kaydetmemize gerek yok''* şeklinde not olduğunun tespit edildiği aktarıldı. 

Müştekinin alınan ifadesinde, kendisine sorulan şahısları tanımadığını, sadece Tamer Zorlubaş'ın okul arkadaşı olduğunu, görüntülerin kendisine ait olduğunu, CD'yi görev yaptığı yerde sakladığını ve bunun Gölcük veya Ereğli Karadeniz Bölge Komutanlığında görev yaptığı sırada çalınmış olabileceğini belirterek, çalan ve saklayanlardan şikayetçi olduğunu belirttiği ifade edildi. 

''Oktay üzkubat'' adlı klasördeki 4 dosyada, üzkubat'ın webcam ortamında konuştuğu kadınlarla pornografik içerikli görüntü ve konuşma kayıtlarının kaydedilerek sunum haline getirildiğinin tespit edildiği belirtilen iddianamede, üzkubat'ın alınan ifadesinde, görüntüleri 7-8 yıl önce msn görüşmesi yaptığı sırada bilgisayarına kaydettiğini, daha sonra sildiğini, bunları bulunduran şahıslardan şikayetçi olduğunu söylediği kaydedildi. 

*''Sat özel!! F..ü..D..''** adlı klasördeki video dosyasında da pornografik içerikli görüntüler olduğu belirtilen iddianamede, Doğan'ın alınan ifadesinde, şahısları tanımadığını, bugüne kadar bir kadınla cinsel ilişkisini kayda aldığını, görüntülerin nasıl elde edildiğini bilmediğini, kendisiyle ilgili özel görüntüleri saklayan kişilerden şikayetçi olduğunu beyan ettiği vurgulandı. 

İddianamede, Emrah Küçükakça'nın suç örgütü üyesi olduğu, örgüt yöneticisi İbrahim Sezer'e bağlı olarak faaliyet yürüttüğü, özellikle kaldığı evi örgütün arşivi olarak kullandığı, örgüt üyelerinin temin ettiği bilgi ve belgeleri alarak örgüt yöneticisi Sezer'e ulaştırdığı, çok sayıda TSK personeli hakkında özel hayat ve cinsel yaşamlarıyla ilgili kişisel verileri hukuka aykırı şekilde topladığı ve kaydedip arşivlediği, TSK'ya ait çok sayıda TCK'nın 326/1, 327/1 ve 334/1. maddeleri kapsamındaki belgeleri temin ettiği sonucuna varıldığı aktarıldı. 

şüpheli Mehmet Deniz Irak'a ait hukuki değerlendirmede de Değirmendere'deki evinde TSK'ye ait gizli ve hizmete özel içerikli belgelerin bulunduğu, video dosyaları içerisinde askeri alanlara ait dosyalar ve pornografik içerikli görüntüler olduğu, diğer dosyalarda ise askeri ve sivil şahısların kişisel verilerinin kaydedildiğinin görüldüğü anlatıldı. 

İddianamede, şüpheli Irak'ın suç örgütü üyesi olduğu, örgütün talimatıyla çok sayıda TSK personeli hakkında özel hayat ve cinsel yaşamlarıyla ilgili kişisel verileri hukuka aykırı şekilde kaydettiği, kişilerin özel hayatının gizliliğini ihlal ettiği, kişilerin sesini gizlice kayda aldığı, TSK'ya ait TCK'nın 326/1, 327/1 ve 334/1. maddeleri kapsamındaki belgeleri temin ederek örgütün ilgili birimine teslim ettiğinin anlaşıldığı belirtildi. 

şüpheli Tuna Erol'un da suç örgütüne üye olduğu, örgütün talimatıyla tehdit ve şantaj amaçlı kullanılmak üzere kişilerin ahlaki eğilimlerine ve cinsel yaşamlarına ilişkin bilgileri kişisel veri olarak kaydettiği ve diğer örgüt üyelerine verdiğinin anlaşıldığı aktarılan iddianamede, '*'Bu bakımdan, şüpheli Tuna Erol'un eylemine uyan TCK'nın 220/2, 135/1-2 ve 136. maddeleri uyarınca cezalandırılması talep edilmiştir''* denildi. 

İddianamede, şüpheli Alpay Aksu'nun da suç örgütü üyesi olduğu, örgüt yöneticisi İbrahim Sezer'in talimatıyla hareket ettiği, bu kapsamda bazı kişilerin özel hayatıyla ilgili görüntüleri gizlice kayda aldığı, ancak bu eylemin hangi şahsa yönelik yapıldığı tespit edilemediğinden bu yönde cezalandırılmasına ilişkin talepte bulunulmadığı, kişisel verileri hukuka aykırı şekilde kaydettiği belirtilerek, *''Bu eylemin örgütün faaliyetleri kapsamında değerlendirildiği, ayrıca toplam 21 adet, TCK'nın 334/1. maddesi kapsamında (Açıklanması yasaklanan ve niteliği itibariyle gizli kalması gereken) belge, görüntü ve fotoğrafı temin ederek örgüt üyelerine verdiği, fuhşa aracılık ettiği anlaşılmıştır''* ifadesi kullanıldı. 

*''TOPSECRET'' DOSYASI*
şüpheli Fahri Yavuz Uras tarafından oluşturulan dosyadaki '*'Topsecret''* adlı klasörde, Ali Gökçe, Erkut Akkartal, Fatih Koçanalı, Erkan Demir, Fırat Yeşilyaprak, İlhan Alper, Oktay üzkubat ve F.. ü.. D.. * adlı kişilere ait olduğu anlaşılan cinsel içerikli video ve görüntülerin yer aldığı, video dosyalarının gizli kamerayla çekilmiş görüntüler olduğunun anlaşıldığı kaydedilen iddianamede, Uras'ın, suç örgütünün üyesi olduğu, örgütün talimatıyla kişilerin özel yaşamlarıyla ilgili görüntüleri temin edip örgüte teslim ettiğinin anlaşıldığı, bu nedenle söz konusu 7 kişi hakkındaki eylemine yönelik 7 kez TCK'nın 220/2 ve 134/1. maddeleri uyarınca cezalandırılmasının talep edildiği anlatıldı. 

*şüpheli Fatih Alpogan'ın ikametinde ele geçirilen ve 170'ten 195'e kadar numaralandırılan dokümanlarda, Deniz Harp Okulu öğrencisi olduğu anlaşılan birçok şahıs hakkında el yazısıyla yazılmış özel ve cinsel yaşamlarıyla ilgili çeşitli notların olduğu, ayrıca okulda yaşanan bir kısım olayların anlatıldığının tespit edildiği vurgulandı.* 

İddianamede, şüpheli Alpogan'ın suç örgütünün üyesi olduğu, örgüt yöneticisi İbrahim Sezer'e bağlı olarak hareket ettiği, örgüt faaliyetleri kapsamında fuhşa aracılık yaptığı ve yer temin ettiği, Deniz Harp Okulundaki şahısların özel hayatları ve cinsel yaşamları hakkında temin ettiği bilgileri kaydederek, örgüte teslim ettiği sonucuna varıldığı belirtildi. 

*SUü üRGüTüNüN YüNETİCİSİ*
şüpheli Mehmet Seyfettin Alevcan'ın suç örgütünün yöneticisi olduğu ileri sürülen iddianamede, kendisine bağlı olarak faaliyet gösteren örgüt üyelerine TSK'da görevli çok sayıda personelin cinsel ilişki görüntülerini, cinsel içerikli msn ve mail yazışmalarını, bazı erotik fotoğraflarını aldırttığı ve örgüt yöneticisi İbrahim Sezer'e gönderdiği, böylece kişilerin özel hayatını, haberleşmenin gizliliğini ihlal ettiği kaydedildi. 

İddianamede, Alevcan'ın, yine örgüt mensuplarına verdiği talimatla, TSK'da görevli çok sayıda askeri personelin kişisel verilerini toplayarak hukuka aykırı bir şekilde kaydettiği, TSK'ya ve TüBİTAK Başkanlığına ait TCK'nın 326/1, 327/1 ve 334/1. maddeleri kapsamındaki belgeleri temin ederek casusluk faaliyeti kapsamında sakladığı ve diğer örgüt yöneticisine verdiğinin anlaşıldığı ifade edildi. 

*şüpheli Ali Haydar Eser'in suç örgütünün üyesi olduğu, örgüt yöneticisi Mehmet Seyfettin Alevcan'ın talimatıyla hareket ettiği, görev yaptığı yerde çalışan 109 askeri personel hakkında kişisel verileri toplayarak kaydettiği ve TSK'da görevli personelin cinsel içerikli msn ve mail yazışmalarını, görüntü kayıtlarını temin ederek Alevcan'a verdiği anlatılan iddianamede, Eser'in ayrıca devletin güvenliğine veya iç ya da dış siyasal yararlarına ilişkin 5 adet powerpoint sunusunu örgüt yöneticisine teslim ettiğinin anlaşıldığı kaydedildi.* 

İddianamede, şüpheli Tamer Karslıoğlu'nun suç örgütünün üyesi olduğu, örgüt yöneticisi Alevcan'ın talimatıyla hareket ettiği belirtilerek, bazı TSK personelinin cinsel ilişki görüntülerini, cinsel içerikli msn ve mail yazışmalarını, bazı erotik fotoğraflarını temin ederek özel hayatın gizliliğini ihlal ettiği, ayrıca TSK'ya ait TCK'nın 334/1 ve 327/1. maddesi kapsamındaki belgeleri temin ederek örgüt yöneticisine verdiği aktarıldı. 

*''SAVUNMASINA İTİBAR EDİLMEDİ''*
İddianamede, şüpheli Adnan Yılmaz'ın, örgüt yöneticisi Alevcan'a bağlı faaliyet gösterdiği, TSK'da görevli subay ve astsubayların özel hayatları ve cinsel yaşamlarıyla ilgili mail ve msn yazışmalarını temin ettiği, TSK'ya ait gizli belgeleri temin ederek örgüt yöneticisine verdiği sonucuna varıldığı ifade edilerek, bu nedenle savunmasına itibar edilmediği anlatıldı. 

şüpheli Hatice şenay Sarıgöz'ün ise çalıştığı kurum olan Sahil Güvenlik Komutanlığında görevli kişiler hakkında örgütün talimatıyla temin ettiği bilgileri ve bu kişilere ait mail kayıtlarını örgüt yöneticisi Alevcan'a verdiği sonucuna varıldığı belirtildi. Sarıgöz'ün, suç örgütüne üye olduğu, örgüt yöneticisi Alevcan'a bağlı faaliyet gösterdiği, bu kapsamda kişilerin mail kayıtlarını temin etmek suretiyle haberleşmenin gizliliğini ihlal ettiği ve TCK'nın 334/1. maddesi kapsamında gizli belge bulundurduğunun anlaşıldığı kaydedildi. 

İddianamede, şüpheli Ahmet Lütfü Varoğlu'nun suç örgütü üyesi olduğu ve örgüt yöneticisi Alevcan'a bağlı faaliyet yürüttüğü ifade edilerek, örgütün talimatıyla askeri ihalelerle ilgili bilgi ve belgeleri temin edip Alevcan'a gönderdiği, onun da bu bilgileri şifreleyerek İbrahim Sezer'e ulaştırdığı anlatıldı. 

şüpheli Bahattin şen'in de suç örgütüne üye olduğu, örgüt yöneticisi Alevcan'ın talimatıyla hareket ederek TSK'da görevli 13 askeri personel hakkında kişisel veriler toplayıp kaydettiği ve bu verileri örgüt yöneticisine verdiğinin anlaşıldığı kaydedildi. 

İddianamede, şüpheli Mehmet Bahri Toper'in, örgütün kendilerinden ayrılmak veya örgütü deşifre etmek isteyecek üyelerine karşı kullanmak amacıyla bazı örgüt mensuplarıyla ilgili araştırmalar yaptığı, notlar aldığı belirtilerek, Toper'in suç örgütü üyesi olduğu, örgüt yöneticisi Alevcan'ın talimatıyla 17 TSK personeli hakkında kişisel verileri hukuka aykırı şekilde kaydettiği ifade edildi. 

şüpheliler Hüseyin Akın, Mehmet Koray Eryaşa ve Tamer üetin'in de örgütün talimatıyla kişilerin özel hayatlarına ilişkin kişisel verileri hukuka aykırı şekilde kaydettiği anlatılan iddianamede, şüpheli Yankı Bağcıoğlu'nun ise birçok TSK personeli hakkında kişisel verileri hukuka aykırı şekilde kaydettiği, gizli nitelikteki belgeleri temin ederek örgüt arşivine ulaştırdığı, kişilerin gizli kamera marifetiyle cinsel ilişki görüntülerinin kayda alınmasına ve bir başkasına verilmesine aracılık ettiğinin anlaşıldığı kaydedildi. 

*İddianamenin şüpheli Metin ülmez'e yönelik bölümünde, şüpheliden ele geçirilen dijital verilerde 72 adet TCK'nın 334/1. maddesi kapsamında gizli belge bulunduğunun belirlendiği anlatılarak, 14 askeri personelin özel hayatı ve cinsel yaşamıyla ilgili bilgilerin yazılı olduğu ''Metin ülmez.doc'' adlı word belgesinin ülmez tarafından oluşturulduğu, bu özel bilgilerin Alevcan tarafından excel dosyasında derlenerek İbrahim Sezer'e iletildiğinin anlaşıldığı vurgulandı.* 

*ZEKİ MESTEN*
şüpheli Zeki Mesten'in, diğer şüphelilerin dijitallerinde yer alan notlardan örgüt yöneticisi olduğunun tespit edildiği belirtilen iddianamede, şöyle denildi: 

*''Mesten'in suç örgütünün yöneticisi olduğu,, örgüt üyeleri Cem Ciran, Ebru Nilhan Bozkurt, üzcan Erdemir, Erkan Demir, Engin Turan, Yiğit Ali Adlığ, Alper Eylem Ersoy ve Esin Tolga Uçar'ın şüphelinin talimatıyla hareket ettikleri, örgüt üyelerini yönlendirerek onların çalışmalarıyla çok sayıda TSK personeli hakkındaki kişisel verileri hukuka aykırı şekilde kaydedip sakladığı, TCK'nın 327/1 ve 334/1. maddeleri kapsamındaki belgeleri siyasal veya askeri casusluk maksadıyla temin ettiği, birçok kişinin özel hayatına ilişkin görüntülerin kaydedilmesini sağladığı, şantaj amaçlı fuhşa aracılık ettiği, ayrıca örgüt yöneticisi olması sebebiyle diğer örgüt üyelerinin gerçekleştirdiği tüm eylemlerden sorumlu olduğu, bu kapsamda bazı askeri personel veya ailelerinin internet ortamındaki görüşmelerinin kaydedilmesi eyleminden dolayı da cezalandırılması gerektiği sonucuna varılmıştır.''* 

İddianamede, Alper Eylem Ersoy ve Cem Ciran'ın da suç örgütüne üye oldukları ve örgüt yöneticisi Mesten'in talimatıyla hareket ettikleri belirtildi.


*GAZETEPORT*

_(*) İlgili kişinin isteği üzerine isim kaldırılmıştır (bozok)_

----------


## bozok

*TSK'nın modernizasyon ve savunma dosyaları* 


23.02.2011* - 21:06*


*''şantaj ve askeri casusluk'' iddialarıyla ilgili soruşturma kapsamında 56 kişi hakkında hazırlanan iddianamede, bir numaralı sanık emekli Albay İbrahim Sezer'in ikametinde ele geçirilen CD'de, Aselsan ve Havelsan'a ait TSK'nın modernizasyonu ve savunma sanayinin geliştirilmesine yönelik gizli proje dosyaları bulunduğu belirtildi.*

*İSTANBUL* - İddianamede, tutuklu sanık Sezer'den ele geçirilen flash bellekteki *''Sipariş Verenler''* dosyasında, TSK personeli 54 kişinin isimlerinin karşısında özel ve cinsel yaşamlarıyla ilgili notların yazılı olduğu, başka bir dosyada ise kadın temin edilen kişilerin adlarının, alınan paranın, aracı olanların ve birlikteliklerde çekim yapılıp yapılmadığının belirtildiği vurgulandı. 

*''A. Kızları''* adlı dosyada, amiral rütbesindeki toplam 10 askerin isimlerinin karşısında, kızların isim ve yaşlarının yazılı olduğu, bu isimlerin yanında özel hayatları ve cinsel yaşamlarıyla ilgili notların yer aldığı kaydedildi. 

İddianamede, *''Gizli Kameralar''* adlı klasörde, İbrahim Sezer'in fuhuş faaliyetleriyle ilgili tutmuş olduğu notlar, askeri personellere şantaj amaçlı kullanılmak üzere temin edilen erkek ve kadınlara ait pornografik gizli çekim görüntüleri ve askeri tesislere ait gizli çekilmiş görüntülerin bulunduğu vurgulanarak, Sezer'den ele geçirilen ve üzerinde *''T.C Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı 2'nci Muhrip Filotillası Komodorluğu Aksaz-Marmaris/Muğla''* ibaresi bulunan DVD'de, TSK'ya ait *''Gizli''* ve *''Hizmete üzel''* ibareli çok sayıda askeri belgenin yer aldığı aktarıldı. 

*GİZLİ PROJE DOSYALARI*
Sezer'in ikametinde yapılan aramada ele geçirilen CD'de, Aselsan ve Havelsan'a ait TSK'nın modernizasyonu ve savunma sanayinin geliştirilmesine yönelik gizli proje dosyalarının bulunduğunun anlaşıldığı ifade edildi. 

El konulan mavi föy dosyadaki CD'de *''Albay Tamer Zorlubaş''* adlı klasör içerisinde Zorlubaş'a bağlı olarak Armerkom'da çalışan örgüt üyelerinin temin ettiği gizli askeri proje dosyalarının ve Armerkom'da çalışan diğer askeri personelin özel ve cinsel yaşantısıyla ilgili bilgilerin bulunduğu belirtilen iddianamede, başka bir klasörde de birçoğu askeri şahıs olduğu anlaşılan toplam 28 kişinin isimlerinin yazılı olduğu, isimlerinin karşısında özel ve cinsel yaşantılarıyla ilgili fişleme tarzı notların yazılı bulunduğu aktarıldı. 

İddianamede, *''İbrahim Sezer'in Tamer Zorlubaş ile irtibatlı olduğu ve Zorlubaş'ın kendisine bağlı hareket eden örgüt üyelerinin yapmış oldukları çalışmaları Sezer'e gönderdiği sonucuna varılmıştır''* denildi. 

Sezer'den ele geçirilen flash bellekteki *''Milyoner''* adlı klasörde TSK'ya ait 8 belge ve savaş gemisi fotoğrafları, kışlalara ait fotoğraflar ile bazı askerlere ait cinsel ilişki görüntüleri, *''Devrim Arabaları''* adlı dosyada ise 100 askeri personelin ismiyle oluşturulmuş klasörler olduğu, bu kişilerin özel hayatları ve cinsel yaşamlarıyla ilgili yazışmaların yer aldığı, bazı mail eklerinde pornografik video ve fotoğraf dosyaları olduğu belirtildi. 

İddianamede, *''İtalyan İşi\Baywatch''* adlı klasörde de Sahil Güvenlik Komutanlığında görevli olduğu anlaşılan çok sayıda askeri personel ve sivil memurun yaptıkları mail yazışmaları ve birbirlerine gönderdikleri pornografik, erotik video ve fotoğraflara yer verildiğinin tespit edildiği anlatılan iddianamede, *''İtalyan İşi\Arge''* adlı klasörde ise Genelkurmay Elektronik Sistemler (GES) Komutanlığında görevli 109 subay ve astsubayın siyasi, felsefi veya dini görüşlerine, ırk kökenlerine ve ahlaki eğilimlerine ilişkin bilgilerin kaydedildiği bildirildi. 

*''SEZER, üRGüT üYELERİNİN TüM EYLEMLERİNDEN SORUMLU''*

İddianamede, şu görüşlere yer verildi: 

*''Sonuç olarak, toplanan delillere ve tüm dosya kapsamına göre, örgüt yöneticileri Tamer Zorlubaş, Mehmet Seyfettin Alevcan, Zeki Mesten ve Yücel üipli'nin, kendilerine bağlı faaliyet gösteren örgüt üyelerinden elde ettikleri gizli belge, doküman, görüntü ve ses kayıtları, msn görüşmeleri, bazı askeri personele ait kişisel verileri toplatarak örgüt yöneticisi İbrahim Sezer'e ulaştırdıkları anlaşılmıştır. şüphelinin de bu verileri toplayarak sakladığı ve örgütün amaçları doğrultusunda kullandığı, ayrıca şüpheli İbrahim Sezer'in kendisine bağlı olarak hareket eden örgüt üyelerini emir ve talimatlarıyla yönledirerek, örgütün fuhuş faaliyetlerini organize ettiği, diğer örgüt yöneticileriyle aynı paralelde bazı askeri personelin özel hayatlarına ilişkin görüntüleri elde ettiği, kişisel verilerinin hukuka aykırı olarak temin edilmesini sağladığı, casusluk çalışmalarında kullanılmak üzere devletin güvenliğine ilişkin gizli belgeleri temin ettiği, dolayısıyla kendisine bağlı örgüt üyelerinin tüm bu eylemlerinden sorumlu olduğu anlaşılmıştır.''* 

İddianamede, İbrahim Sezer'in ikametinde bulunan, üzerinde *''Ebru Yüzbaşı''* ve *''Deniz Harp Okulu Kızlar''* ibareleri yazılı, mavi renkli föy dosya içerisindeki dokümanlar ve elde edilen dijital verilerde yer alan *''Kızlar.doc'', ''Sevgili Ebru.doc''* ve *''Sevgili Ebrul.doc''* isimli word dosyalarındaki bilgiler birlikte değerlendirildiğinde; şüpheli Yekdane Ebru Ercüment'in, Deniz Harp Okulunda okuyan bazı bayan öğrenciler hakkında bilgi ve belge toplayarak Sezer'e verdiğinin anlaşıldığı bildirildi. 

Elde edilen deliller ve hukuki değerlendirmeler sonucunda, Deniz Harp Okulu öğrencilerinin özel hayatları ve cinsel yaşamlarıyla ilgili bilgileri Selin Topal'ın hazırlayarak Yekdane Ebru Ercüment'e verdiği, Ercüment'in de bunları Sezer'e gönderdiği ileri sürüldü. 

İddianamede, şüpheli Emre Sezenler'in, İbrahim Sezer'in talimatıyla Deniz Harp Okulunda okuyan ve haklarında disiplin soruşturması açılan öğrencilerin bilgilerine ulaşarak, bu öğrencilerle ilgili yürütülen disiplin soruşturmalarına ilişkin bilgi ve belge topladığı, elde ettiği bu bilgi ve belgeleri Sezer'e verdiği öne sürüldü. 

şüpheli Deniz Mehmet Irak'a ait hard diskin içerisinden çıkan *''Emre yb''* isimli klasörde; *''Gizli''* ibareli askeri içerikli belge ve sunum dosyaları olduğu, söz konusu belge ve sunumların Sezenler tarafından Deniz Mehmet Irak'a verildiği sonucuna varıldığı kaydedildi. 

Sezer'den ele geçirilen flash bellekte *''Swinger''* (eş değiştirme şeklinde yapılan fuhuş organizasyonları) adlı dosyanın bulunduğu, dosya içerisindeki verilerin şüpheli Kubilay şükrü üzdemir tarafından hazırlandığı ileri sürülen iddianamede, üzdemir'in, Sezer'in talimatıyla hareket ederek, örgüt faaliyetleri kapsamında fuhuş amaçlı kadın ayarlanmasını organize ettiğinin anlaşıldığı kaydedildi. 

İddianamede, İbrahim Sezer'den ele geçirilen flash bellek içerisindeki dosyada, çoğunluğunun TSK personeli olduğu anlaşılan 66 kişi ve 3 ailenin isimlerinin karşılarında cinsel ve özel yaşamlarıyla ilgili tutulan fişleme tarzı notların yazılı olduğu ifade edildi. 

şüpheli Hakan üetinkaya'nın, suç örgütünün üyesi olduğu, örgütün faaliyetleri kapsamında fuhşa aracılık ettiği, bazı askeri personelin özel hayatlarıyla ilgili kişisel verileri hukuka aykırı olarak kaydedip örgüt yöneticisine verdiğinin anlaşıldığına işaret edilen iddianamede, şüpheli Burak üetin'in de suç örgütü üyesi olduğu, Sezer'in talimatıyla hareket ettiği, bu kapsamda kişiler arasındaki konuşmaları gizlice kayda aldığı, bazı şahıslara ait fotoğrafları temin etmek suretiyle kişilerin özel hayatının gizliliğini ihlal ettiği, kişisel verileri hukuka aykırı olarak kaydettiğinin anlaşıldığı ileri sürüldü. 

İddianamede, şüpheli İbrahim Sezer'in, örgüt faaliyetleri kapsamında elde edilen askeri gizlilik dereceli belgeler ve askeri projelere ait belgeleri maddi menfaat karşılığında satılması amacıyla şüpheli *Halil Hanbal'ı* kurye olarak kullandığını da vurgulandı.


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*"Kripto kodlarını ele geçirmeliyiz"* 



23.02.2011 -* 23:34*

*''şantaj ve askeri casusluk'' iddialarıyla ilgili hazırlanan iddianamede, TSK'da güvenli telsiz haberleşmesini sağlamayı amaçlayan projeyle ilgili ele geçirilen bir notta, ''Dağ kadrosu için tehlikeli, hava, yer haberleşmesi kriptolu olacak, durduralım, hiç olmazsa yavaşlatalım, kripto kodlarını ele geçirmeliyiz'' gibi ifadelerin yer aldığı belirtildi.* 


*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince kabul edilen iddianamede, sanık İbrahim Sezer'in Kadıköy'deki evinde yapılan aramada el konulan DVD'de yer alan ve sanıklardan Ebru Nilhan Bozkurt tarafından oluşturulduğu anlaşılan ''Ebru Nilhan'' isimli klasörde, ''Topel görüntü'' başlığıyla 6 adet video dosyası olduğu ve bu dosyalarda TSK'ya ait savaş ve nakliye uçaklarının apronda park edilmiş haldeyken gizlice çekilmiş görüntüleri ile uçak bakım atölyeleri ve uçak hangarlarına ait görüntülerin bulunduğunun anlaşıldığı kaydedildi. 

Söz konusu video dosyasındaki görüntülerin, ''açıklanması yasaklanan ve niteliği itibariyle gizli kalması gereken'' görüntüler olduğunun tespit edildiği aktarılan iddianamede, ''Topel görüntü-önemliii'' adlı metin belgesinde, ''Tüm saha sorumluları Haziran 2010 sonuna kadar birliklerden önemli yerlerin görüntülerini kamera kaydı yaparak, kuryeler aracılığıyla bana ulaştırsın, görüntülere açıklayıcı not eklemeyi unutmayın. Gerekli cihazları Erkan Demir'den temin edebilirsiniz'' şeklinde Zeki Mesten'in talimatı olduğu belirtilen notun bulunduğu dile getirildi. 

''Topel görüntü'' adlı klasördeki görüntülerin sanık Ebru Nilhan Bozkurt'a bağlı hareket eden kişiler tarafından gizli bir şekilde çekildiği ve daha sonra Bozkurt tarafından örgüt yöneticisi Zeki Mesten'e teslim edildiği belirtilen iddianamede, Mesten'in de bu verileri İbrahim Sezer'e gönderdiğinin anlaşıldığı aktarıldı. 

Bozkurt'un suç örgütü üyesi olduğu, örgüt yöneticisi Mesten'in talimatlarıyla birden fazla TSK personeli ve sivil şahıslar hakkında kişisel verileri hukuka aykırı şekilde kaydettiği, video görüntüleriyle gizli belgeleri temin ederek örgüte teslim ettiği sonucuna varıldığı ifade edilen iddianamede, örgüt yöneticisi olduğu iddia edilen sanıklardan Tamer Zorlubaş'ın da Araştırma Merkez Komutanlığında yürütülen faaliyetlerle ilgili değerlendirmeler yaptığı, bu çerçevede kendisine bağlı örgüt üyelerine faaliyetleri karşılığında yapılacak ödemelerin veya ödüllendirmelerin nasıl olacağını organize ettiği ve tüm bunları sanık İbrahim Sezer'e bildirdiğinin anlaşıldığı kaydedildi. 

*YüCEL üİPLİ*
İddianamede, sanık Emrah Küçükakça'dan ele geçirilen bir CD'de ''Proje Sav San'' adlı şifresi çözülen klasörde, TüBİTAK Başkanlığı tarafından TSK'nın çeşitli birimlerinde kullanılmak üzere üretilen ''Arge98'' projesine ait çeşitli verilerin bulunduğu ve bu isimde bir klasör olduğunun görüldüğü aktarılarak, söz konusu klasöre konulan ''gorkem0987654321'' şifresiyle ilgili çalışmalarda, şifrede yer alan ''görkem'' adının, sanıklardan TüBİTAK'ta Daire Başkanı olan Yücel üipli'nin oğlu Görkem üipli olduğunun anlaşıldığı dile getirildi. 

Ele geçirilen CD'deki söz konusu klasörde bulunan dijital verilerde, GES Komutanlığı, Araştırma Merkez Komutanlığı, TüBİTAK, Havelsan ve Aselsan gibi kurumların geliştirdiği ve TSK'nın yürütmekte olduğu birçok proje ve sistemden bahsedilerek, ülke güvenliğiyle alakalı bu proje ve sistemlerin *''durdurulması, engellenmesi ya da yavaşlatılması''* gerektiğine dair notların yer aldığı ve bu kurumlar ile Savunma Sanayi Müsteşarlığında çalıştığı anlaşılan yaklaşık 4 bin 300 kişiye ait özel bilgilerin de hukuka aykırı olarak kaydedildiği anlatıldı. 

İddianamede, *''TüBİTAK içerisinde faaliyet gösteren örgüt üyelerinin elde etmeye çalıştığı projelere ulaşmak maksadıyla TüBİTAK çalışanlarına çeşitli menfaatler temin ettikleri ve örgüt menfaati çerçevesinde bazı çalışanlara işe girerken yardımcı oldukları veya yürüttükleri faaliyetlere engel olabileceğini düşündükleri şahısların özel yaşamlarıyla alakalı verileri kaydettikleri yönünde notlar olduğu anlaşılmıştır''* denildi. 

Söz konusu klasörde yer alan ''prj list.xls'' adlı excel belgesinin 6 Kasım 2007'de ''Yücel'' adlı bir bilgisayar kullanıcısı tarafından oluşturulduğu ve 24 Eylül 2009'da da son olarak kaydedildiğinin anlaşıldığı aktarılan iddianamede, sanık Yücel üipli'nin 27 Ekim 2010'da polise verdiği ifadede, bilgisayarının kullanıcı adının ''yucelcipli'' olduğunu beyan ettiği ve bu durumun, belgenin sanık Yücel üipli tarafından oluşturulduğunu net olarak ortaya koyduğu ifade edildi. 

*TERüRLE MüCADELE PROJELERİNİN DURDURULMASI GEREKTİğİNE DAİR NOTLAR*

Sanık Yücel üipli'nin, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, TüBİTAK, Savunma Sanayi Müsteşarlığı, Havelsan ve Aselsan'a ait birtakım gizli projelere ait belgeleri, kendisine bağlı olarak hareket eden örgüt üyeleri Aysam Akses, Cüneyt Hakan Bağcıoğulları ve Merdan Metin ile örgüte yardım eden Ali Sabri şanal'dan temin ederek, örgütün kurye faaliyetlerinde de çalışmaları olan Ekrem Saltuk Baysal'a verdiğinin anlaşıldığı belirtilen iddianamede, ''Söz konusu 'prj.list' isimli excel belgesinde, TSK'nın, ülke güvenliği ve terörle mücadele amaçlı gerçekleştirmeye çalıştığı birçok proje ve sistemlerden bahsedildiği, bu proje ve sistemlerin yanına, konuyla ilgili değişik açıklamalar ve değerlendirilmeler yazıldığı, özellikle ülke güvenliği ve terörle mücadelenin daha etkin yapılmasını amaçlayan proje ve sistemlerin durdurulması, engellenmesi ya da yavaşlatılması gerektiğine dair notların yazılı olduğu görülmüştür'' ifadesi kullanıldı. 

''Milsec-3'' adlı, TSK'da güvenli telsiz haberleşmesini sağlamayı amaçlayan projeyle ilgili bir notta, ''Dağ kadrosu için tehlikeli, hava, yer haberleşmesi kriptolu olacak, durduralım, hiç olmazsa yavaşlatalım, kripto kodlarını ele geçirmeliyiz'' ile başka bir notta *''Kesinlikle sekteye uğratılması gereken bir proje, geçişler sekteye uğrayabilir, trafik ve taşımacılığa dikkat... dağ kadrosu sert çıkıyor''* gibi ifadelere yer verildiği anlatılan iddianamede, Yücel üipli'nin oluşturduğu ''2007-2009-projeleri.xls'' adlı excel belgesinde, ''Sheet2'' adlı çalışma sayfasında gizlenmiş bir şekilde yer alan notlarda da Birdem üetinkaya adının karşısında ''yabancı bir ülkeye bilgi sızdırdığı'' yönünde açıklamaların yer aldığının anlaşıldığı aktarıldı. 

İddianamede, şu ifadelere yer verildi: 

*''şüpheli İbrahim Sezer'den ele geçirilen flash bellekte bulunan 'Doouments' isimli klasördeki 'notlarim.xls' isimli excel dosyasının, 'notlarım' isimli çalışma sayfasında, 'Birdem üetinkaya'ya ulaştırılacak gizli belgeler paketi ücret 3 bin dolar'' yazdığı tespit edilmiştir. Emrah Küçükakça'dan ele geçen 'g.kore-cn-235_Simulator' isimli belgenin şüpheli Yücel üipli tarafından kaydedilmiş olması, üipli tarafından yazıldığı anlaşılan Birdem üetinkaya ile ilgili notlar ve diğer bir örgüt yöneticisi olan İbrahim Sezer tarafından da aynı konuyla alakalı notlar tutulması birlikte değerlendirildiğinde, Yücel üipli'nin suç örgütü tarafından yürütülen casusluk faaliyetleri içerisinde yer aldığı net olarak anlaşılmıştır.''* 

*YURT DIşINA SATILMASI PLANLANAN BELGELERE KURYE*
Sanık Yücel üipli'nin görev yaptığı birimdeki kişilerle ilgili çalışmalar yaptırdığı ve elde ettiği bu verileri kaydedip örgütün arşivine koyduğunun açıkça ortaya çıktığı anlatılan iddianamede, ele geçirilen ve incelenen notlarda, örgütün özellikle TüBİTAK ve Aselsan'da kadrolaşmaya çalıştığı, bu yolla kurumlarda üretilen projeleri elde etmeyi planladığı, bu amaçla kurumda çalışan bazı kişilere kadın ve para temin edildiği, örgüt üyelerinin etkin görevlere getirilmesi amacıyla kurslara gönderilmesi veya kurum içinde kayrılması yönünde çalışmalar yapıldığı, özellikle halen devam eden bazı davalarda teknik raporların lehlerine düzenlenmesi amacıyla bilirkişilerin mensuplarından atanması planlarının yapıldığı ve özellikle gizliliğe azami ölçüde dikkat edilmesi için kriptolu telefon kullanılması yönünde örgüt üyelerinin uyarıldığının anlaşıldığı ifade edildi. 

İddianamede, sanıklardan Birdem üetinkaya'nın casusluk faaliyetleri kapsamında yurt dışına satılması veya gönderilmesi planlanan gizli belgelerin yerine ulaştırılması hususunda kurye olarak görevlendirildiği, ancak soruşturma aşamasında somut olarak gönderdiği bir belgenin tespit edilemediği ve üetinkaya'nın örgüt üyesi olmamakla birlikte, örgüte bilerek ve isteyerek maddi menfaatler karşılığında yardım ettiğinin anlaşıldığı belirtildi. 

*TUğAMİRAL şAFAK YüREKLİ VE FAHRİ CAN YILDIRIM*
İddianamede, sanıklara ait evlerde yapılan aramalarda el konulan verilerin incelendiği ve sanık Tuğamiral şafak Yürekli'nin suç örgütünün yöneticilerinden olan sanık İbrahim Sezer ve suç örgütü üyeleri Emrah Küçükakça, Deniz Mehmet Irak ve Burak üetin ile irtibatlı olduğu, ilgili yerlere gönderilmek üzere örgüt üyelerine bazı CD ve ''gizli'' ibareli askeri belge ve sunumları ulaştırdığının anlaşıldığı anlatıldı. 

Sanık Deniz Mehmet Irak'a ait bir hard diskin içerisinde, ''Ben bizzat kendim, deniz, gönderilecekler'' adlı belge ile ''şafak Alb'' adlı klasörün de olduğunun görüldüğü belirtilen iddianamede, söz konusu ''şafak Alb''adlı klasörde 11 adet ''gizli'' ibareli, askeri içerikli belge ve sunu dosyaları olduğu, bu sunu ve belgelerin şafak Yürekli adlı kullanıcı tarafından oluşturulduğu ve ''Deniz'' adlı kullanıcı olan sanık Deniz Mehmet Irak tarafından son olarak kaydedildiğinin tespit edildiği aktarıldı. 

şafak Yürekli tarafından oluşturulduğu anlaşılan 12 gizli askeri belgenin, Genelkurmay Başkanlığından gelen yazıya göre, ''Açıklanması yasaklanan ve niteliği itibariyle gizli kalması gereken'' belgelerden olduğunun anlaşıldığı belirtilen iddianamede, sanık Yürekli'nin temin ettiği gizli belgeleri örgüt üyelerine vermek suretiyle örgüte bilerek ve isteyerek yardım ettiği sonucuna varıldığı anlatıldı. 

İddianamede, sanık İbrahim Sezer'in Kadıköy'deki evinde yapılan aramada el konulan flash belleğin adının ''f can'' olduğunun tespit edildiği ve yapılan incelemede 4 adet word dosyasının ''Can Yıldırım'' adlı kullanıcı tarafından oluşturulduğunun belirlendiği aktarılarak, ''dosyalar'' adlı klasördeki ''Pire.doc'' ve ''Deniz Kuvvetleri.doc'' adlı word belgelerinde, Fahri Can Yıldırım ile ilgili internetten alındığı değerlendirilen bazı haberler olduğunun görüldüğü de dile getirildi. 

Söz konusu flash belleğin sanık Fahri Can Yıldırım'a ait olduğu ve sanık İbrahim Sezer'e gönderildiğinin anlaşıldığı belirtilen iddianamede, flash bellekteki pornografik içerikli video dosyalarının bulunduğu klasör isimlerinin ''f can yıldırımın getirdiği 1.arşiv'' şeklinde belirtildiği, bu klasördeki bazı video dosyalarıyla sanık İbrahim Sezer'in adresinde yapılan aramada ele geçirilen ve Fahri Can Yıldırım'a ait olduğu anlaşılan ''F Can'' adlı flash bellek içerisindeki video dosyalarının aynı olması hususları birlikte değerlendirildiğinde şüpheliler arasındaki örgütsel irtibatın açıkça ortaya çıktığı aktarıldı. 

İddianamede, sanık Yıldırım'ın askeri okulda hakkında disiplin işlemi yapılan bazı öğrencilerin atılmasını engellemek amacıyla girişimde bulunduğu ve bunu örgüte ilettiğinin anlaşıldığı vurgulanarak, Yıldırım'ın örgüt yöneticisi İbrahim Sezer ile irtibatlı olduğu, elinde bulunan bazı bilgi ve görüntüleri dijital ortama kaydederek örgüt yöneticisi Sezer'e ilettiği ve böylece örgüte bilerek isteyerek yardım ettiğinin anlaşıldığı anlatıldı. 

İddianamede, aralarında iş adamı Sadettin Saran'ın da bulunduğu 14 şüpheliyle ilgili olarak, şüphelilerin suç işlemek amacıyla kurulan örgüte üye olduklarına veya bu örgüte bilerek ve isteyerek yardım ettiklerine dair haklarında kamu davası açmayı gerektirecek nitelikte somut ve inandırıcı delil elde edilemediği gerekçesiyle kovuşturmaya yer olmadığı belirtildi. (AA)


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*ürgütün faaliyetleri maddeler halinde sıralandı* 


23.02.2011* - 23:38*



*''şantaj ve askeri casusluk'' iddialarına ilişkin hazırlanan iddianamede, şüpheli İbrahim Sezer'den ele geçirilen flash bellekteki dosyada, örgütün yapmayı planladığı faaliyetlerin maddeler halinde sıralandığı belirtildi.*

*İSTANBUL -* İddianamede, şüpheli İbrahim Sezer'in Kadıköy'deki adresinde, üzerinde ''EBRU yüzbaşı'' ''Deniz Harp Okulu kızlar'' yazılı etiket yapıştırılmış bir dosya ele geçirildiği, dosyada Deniz Harp Okulu öğrencisi oldukları anlaşılan 7 kadına ilişkin kimlik bilgileri, bazılarının fotoğrafları, fotoğrafların arkasında da kadınların fiziksel özelliklerine ve cinsel yaşantılarına ilişkin bilgiler bulunduğu kaydedildi. 

''KIZLAR.doc'' isimli word dosyasında ise, benzer mahiyette notlara yer verildiği, bu notun hemen altında da Deniz Harp Okulunda öğrenci olan kızlara ait fiziksel özelliklerin ve cinsel yaşantılarıyla ilgili geniş kapsamlı, araştırma ve gözlem sonucunda hazırlanan notların yazılı olduğunun tespit edildiği anlatılan iddianamede, şüpheli Yekdane Ebru Ercüment'in Deniz Harp Okulunda okuyan bazı bayan öğrenciler hakkında çeşitli bilgi ve fotoğraflar temin ederek, bu bilgileri dijital ortamda ve doküman olarak İbrahim Sezer'e gönderdiği sonucuna varıldığı aktarıldı. 

Bu konudaki bilgilerin de şüpheli Selin Topal tarafından Ercüment'e verildiğinin tespit edildiği kaydedilen iddianamede, özel hayatları ve cinsel yaşamlarıyla ilgili bilgiler yazılı olan 8 Deniz Harp Okulu öğrencisinin, alınan ifadelerinde, Topal'ı aynı okulda okudukları için tanıdıklarını, kendileri hakkında genel bilgilere sahip olabileceğini beyan ettiklerine yer verildi. 

*''YAPILACAKLAR.DOC''* 
Sezer'den ele geçirilen flash bellekteki ''yapılacaklar.doc'' isimli dosyada örgütün yapmayı planladığı faaliyetlerin maddeler halinde sıralandığı belirtilen iddianamede, şöyle denildi: 

*''(2010 Yüksek Askeri şura'da terfi edebilecek tüm albay, tuğ, tümlerin listesi çıkarılacak). (Bu şahıslar hakkında form düzenlenecek). (Ailesi problemli olanlar ile yakınlarından, ast ve emir subaylarından bilgi alınacak). (Seks ve eğlence eğilimleri tespit edilecek). (Teklif yapabilecek personel teklif edilecek). (Lüks ve kontrolü elimizde olacak yerler ayarlanacak). (Kameraların kalitesine dikkat edilecek. Hiçbir masraftan kaçınılmayacak). (Elde edilen her bir görüntünün fiyatı ve pazarlanmasına ait durumlar tekrar görüşülecek) ve bunların altında ise örgüt üyeleri arasında çeşitli görev paylaşımlarının yazılı olarak yer aldığı, burada, (Kubilay bilgi toplayacak, formları düzenleyecek) şeklinde şüpheli Kubilay şükrü üzdemir'e verilen görevin yazılı olduğu görülmüştür. Dosyanın teknik özelliklerine bakıldığında ise, 20 Eylül 2009'da 'K.üzdemir' isimli bilgisayarda oluşturulduğu, 10 Ocak 2010'da 'İ SEZER' isimli bilgisayarda son olarak kaydedildiği anlaşılmıştır.''* 

*PRENSİPLER* 
İddianamede, şüpheli Zeki Mesten liderliğinde oluşturulduğu belirtilen hücre yapılanmasına ilişkin ise şu anlatımlara yer verildi: 

*''(Prensipler) isimli word dosyasına bakıldığında, Zeki Mesten'e bağlı hareket eden şüphelilerin dikkat etmeleri gereken hususlar hakkında yazılmış talimatlar olduğu anlaşılmıştır. Prensipler isimli dosyadaki notlarda, 'Grup sorumlularının dikkatine; bundan sonraki faaliyetlerimizde güvenlik ve gizlilik için aşağıda belirtilmiş olan hususlara aşırı hassasiyet göstermenizi istiyorum. Benimle kesinlikle hastanede irtibat kurmayın, çok özel durumlarda muayenehanede görüşelim', 'Randevu Taleplerinde' başlığı altında, 'Arayan kişiye kızlar tarafından referans isim sorulacak, referansını veremeyene gidilmeyecek, kızların hiçbir şekilde telefonu verilmeyecek, ancak sizlerde bulunabilir, kızlar, arkadaşlarınızın arabasına kesinlikle binmeyecek, kızları belirlenen evlere sizlere daha önceden verilmiş taksi plakasına sahip araçlar bırakacak', 'Görüntü Alınacak Eşler' başlığı altında, 'şu dönemde fazlasıyla personel eşinin görüntüsü alınması lazım, elde edilecek bayanlara uygun kişiyi yönlendirelim, görüntü alma işi Hülya hanımların ok ile olmalı, (ilgili kişi size haber getirecek) iyi görüntüler elde edenlere çeşitli hediyeler ayarlayabiliriz (Ukrayna-Rusya gezisi, Antalya tatili, özel gece ..)' yazılı olduğu anlaşılmıştır.''* 

*şANTAJ YAPILACAK KİşİLERE İLİşKİN YORUMLAR*
şüphelilerin birbirlerine gönderdikleri bazı mektuplarda, şantaj yapacakları kişilerin özel hayatlarına ilişkin getirdikleri yorum ve anlatımlara da yer verilen iddianamede, şüpheli Merdan Metin'in örgütsel konumuna ilişkin de şu görüşler aktarıldı: 

*''(Merdan Metin) isimli klasörde, TüBİTAK'a ait gizli proje dosyalarının olduğu, bu dosyaların hemen yanında bulunan metin belgesinde söz konusu proje dosyaları ile ilgili kısa açıklamaların bulunduğu, bu klasördeki bazı belgelerin 'merdanm' isimli bilgisayarda oluşturulduğu ve son olarak 'yücel.çipli' isimli bilgisayarda kaydedildiği, dolayısıyla şüpheli Merdan Metin'in hazırladığı belgeleri Yücel üipli'ye teslim ettiği belirlenmiştir.* 

*Bu gizli belgelerin hemen yanında yer alan metin belgesinde; 'ARGE 98 kapsamında yapılan proje örnekleri'. 'Sayıştay denetimi muaf. İsteklere kapımız açık. Her türlü proje olabilir'. 'Merdan ve Ali Sabri Sanal takip ediyor. Onlarla irtibat kurulabilir'. 'Diğer klasörlerde pasif dinleme örnekleri var. Operatör desteği olmadan bir laptop ile dinleme yapılabiliyor' şeklinde bazı notlarla birlikte Volkan projesi ile ilgili olarak bazı açıklamaların yazılı olduğu tespit edilmiştir.''* (AA)


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*Belgeler casusluk amaçlı ele geçirilmiş* 



23.02.2011* - 23:41*

*''şantaj ve askeri casusluk'' iddialarına ilişkin hazırlanan iddianamede, verilerin tamamen casusluk amaçlı olarak ele geçirilip saklandığı kaydedildi.* 

*İSTANBUL -* İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca hazırlanan iddianamede, şüpheli İbrahim Sezer'den ele geçirilen 9 numaralı DVD içerisinde 3 bin 996 adet gizli nitelikte belge bulunduğu belirtilerek, Cemhan Katar'ın Sezer'e yazdığı anlaşılan notlardan, Erdek Deniz üs Komutanlığına ait kroki ve fotoğrafların Katar tarafından temin edilip Sezer'e gönderildiği sonucuna varıldığı aktarıldı. 

İddianamede, ''İstekler.doc isimli word dosyasında yazan notlar ve şüpheliden ele geçirilen binlerce adet gizli belge birlikte değerlendirildiğinde, tüm bu verilerin tamamen casusluk amaçlı olarak ele geçirilip saklandığı, hatta yabancı bir ülkeye verileceği belirtilen gemi seyir çizelgesinin bizzat ele geçirilmiş olmasının da bu durumu daha da net bir şekilde ortaya koyduğu anlaşılmaktadır'' denildi. 

şüpheli Emrah Küçükakça'dan ele geçirilen hard diskteki 'akademi'' isimli klasörde bulunan ''cdl/fotos'' adlı dosyada, İzmir Hava Radar Komutanlığına ait toplam 36 adet fotoğraf olduğunun görüldüğü belirtilen iddianamede, bu fotoğraflardan 8'inin radara düzenlenebilecek saldırı ve sabotajlara yönelik keşif bilgisi sağlayacak nitelikte gizli belge olduğunun bildirildiği kaydedildi. 

*şüPHELİLERDEN ELE GEüİRİLEN BELGE VE FOTOğRAFLAR* 
Bazı şüphelilerden ele geçirilen belge, video görüntüsü ve fotoğraflara ilişkin bilgiler verilen iddianamede, şöyle denildi: 

*''Ayrıca toplam 43 adet TCK 334 kapsamında askeri birlik ve üslere ait gizli kamera ile çekilmiş video görüntüsü ve fotoğraflar, birlikler içerisinde yer alan kameralara ait noktaları belirtir krokiler, askeri gemilere ve helikopterlere ait gizli bir şekilde çekilmiş video görüntüleri, uçak hangarı ve bakım yerlerine ait gizli bir şekilde çekilmiş video görüntüleri, TCK 326/1 maddesi kapsamında askeri birliğe ait fiziki emniyet (nöbet, kamera vb. mevkileri) tedbirlerini gösteren vaziyet planları, TCK 326/1 maddesi kapsamında askeri birliklere ait servis araçlarının güvenlik protokolü ve askeri birliklere ait fiziki emniyet planlarını gösterir dokümanlar ele geçirilmiştir.* 

*şüphelilerden ele geçirilen bu gizli belgelerle ilgili Genelkurmay Başkanlığından alınan cevabi yazılarda, belgelerle ilgili gizlilik derecelerinin yanı sıra, 'yabancı bir devletin eline geçmesi durumunda yabancı devlete yarar sağlayacak bilgilerden olduğu' özellikle belirtilmiştir. Ele geçirilen bazı fotoğraf ve videolarla ilgili olarak da 'radara düzenlenebilecek saldırı ve sabotajlara yönelik keşif bilgisi sağlayacak nitelikte olduğu' bildirilmiştir. Ayrıca TüBİTAK'tan gelen cevabi yazıda ise gizlilik derecelerinin yanı sıra 'Bu belgelerin şüphelide bulunmaması gerekmekte olup, açıklanmaları güvenlik güçlerimizin terör örgütlerine karşı verdikleri mücadelede zafiyet yaratacaktır' şeklinde açıklamaya yer verildiği görülmüştür.''* 

''Prj.list'' isimli excel belgesinin yapılan incelemesinde, içerisinde TSK'nın ülke güvenliği ve terörle mücadele amaçlı gerçekleştirmeye çalıştığı birçok proje ve sistemlerden bahsedildiği, bu proje ve sistemlerin yanına, konu ile ilgili değişik açıklamalar ve değerlendirilmeler yazıldığı belirtilen iddianamede, özellikle Türkiye'nin güvenliği ve terörle mücadelenin daha etkin yapılmasını amaçlayan proje ve sistemlerin durdurulması, engellenmesi ya da yavaşlatılması gerektiğine dair notların yazılı olduğu kaydedildi. 

Ele geçirilen ''A.kızları'' isimli çalışma sayfasında amiral rütbesinde toplam 10 askerin isimlerinin karşısında, kızlarının isimlerinin ve yaşlarının ve bu isimlerin karşısında da cinsel içerikli notlar yazılı bulunduğu aktarılan iddianamede, ele geçirilen belgelerde çeşitli askeri personel hakkında tutulan notlara ilişkin ayrıntılı örnekler verilerek, kişilerin siyasi, felsefi veya dini görüşlerine, ırki kökenlerine, ahlaki eğilimlerine ilişkin bilgilerin kişisel veri olarak kaydedildiği anlatıldı. 

*KADINLARA ''PERFORMANS'' DEğERLENDİRMESİ* 
şüphelilerin elde ettikleri verilere bakıldığında, ele geçirdikleri şantaj malzemelerini, YAş kararlarını ve meslektaşlarının ya da komutanlarının terfilerini etkilemek ve yönlendirmek amaçlı kullandıklarının açıkça anlaşıldığı vurgulanan iddianamede, fuhuş amaçlı kullanılan kadınlarla ilgili ''performans'' değerlendirmesi yapıldığı, bu kapsamda bazı kadınların kod isimlerinin karşısına ''Aşk yaşadığı genç hallolmalı'', ''Sağlık problemi halledilmeli'', ''Son zamanlarda problem çıkarıyor'', ''Fiziken müsait değil, memnun edemiyor'' şeklinde notlar yazıldığı, listenin alt kısmında ise ''Not: Kadınların aylık performans değerlendirmeleri tutulmalı'' ''Not: Kürtaj durumu olan bayanlar gecikmeden referans aracılığıyla durumu bildirmeli'' şeklinde açıklamalara yer verildiği anlatıldı. 

İddianamede, müştekilerin bu konudaki beyanlarına da yer verildi. (AA)


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*Yalçın Küçük "ortağını" anlattı* 



24.02.2011 - *04:34*

*Soner Yalçın'la görüşmek için kurye kullandıkları iddiasını reddeden Prof. Küçük: 'İki yıldır yüz yüze görüşmüyoruz. Silivri'den çıkışıma denk gelir, biz çok korkak olduk. Soner'le Efendi ve Beyaz Müslümanlar'ı yazarken tanıştık. Biz başkalarına benzemeyiz. Birbirimizi çok severiz. Ama birimiz bir yoldan, diğerimiz başka yoldan gidebilir. Yazgımız Soner'le beni bir türlü ayıramıyor.'* 

*İSTANBUL -* Ergenekon'un son dalgasında gözaltına alınarak tutuklanan Oda TV'nin sahibi gazeteci Soner Yalçın'ın Savcı Zekeriya üz'e verdiği ifadesinde sık sık adı geçen Prof. Yalçın Küçük, tanıdığı Soner Yalçın'ı, çalışmalarını ve ilişkilerini Akşam gazetesine anlattı.

İşte Prof. Küçük'ün ağzından Soner Yalçın ve 10 yıllık dostluğun hikayesi.... 

*- Soner Yalçın'la haberleşmek için kurye kullandığınız iddiaları var. Yalçın'la görüşüyor muydunuz, ilişkiniz ne durumdaydı?*

Yazgımız Soner'le beni bir türlü ayıramıyor. Soner'in avukatları benim de hem sevgili arkadaşlarım hem de avukatlarım. Hasan Fehmi Demir Hukuk Bürosu. İkimizin müdafaasını da onlar yapıyor. şu anda Sabih Ka nadoğlu, İbrahim Paşa Hazretleri ( İbrahim Fırtına- Hava Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı) ben ve bir takım teğmenlerin savunması onlarda 

*İşADAMLARI TAKİP ETTİRİYOR*

*- Peki bu tercih mi, tesadüf mü?* 

Soner'ler gözaltına alınınca Barış Terkoğlu büronun genç üyesi Yiğit'e telefon etmiş, Yiğit de Hasan Fehmi üstadımıza haber vermek için beni aradı. En sonunda da Soner'in isteğiyle büro savunmayı üstlendi. İşte Soner'in avukatlarına söylediği, 'Biz 1.5-2 yıldır Yalçın Hoca'yla görüşmedik' diyor ki; çok doğru. Benim Silivri'den çıktığım döneme denk gelir. Silivri'den sonra biz çok korkak olduk. Mesela ben sokakta görünmez oldum. 

*- Neden korkuyorsunuz?*

Bizi büyük işadamları da takip ettiriyor mafyaya. Adlarını söyleyemem ama kesin. 

*- Neden böyle bir şey yapsınlar ki?* 

Kitaplarımla vs. çok zarar veriyorum büyük işadamlarına da o yüzden... 

*- Bunu nasıl anladınız peki?* 

Takip edenlerden, içeriden ihbar geldi. İçlerinde beni çok sevenler var. Birisi geldi ve takip ettirenin adını da vererek, 'Sizi takip ettiriyorlar' dedi. Ve bu doğrudur. Ayrıca bu 'Kollama' dizisi (Samanyolu TV'de yayınlanıyor) bizim hakkımızda müthiş bir husumet yayıyor. İçişleri Bakanlığı'na avukatımız başvuruda bulundu. Artık çok dikkatli yaşıyorum. 

*OTOBüSE ARTIK BİNMİYORUM*

*- Nasıl tedbirler alıyorsunuz?* 

Mesela Ankara-İstanbul arası uçak yolculuğunu hiç sevmem. Otobüste kitap okuyarak gitmeyi seviyorum. Ama otobüs yolculuğunu bıraktım. üünkü terminallerde hedef olmak istemiyorum. Hiçbir arkadaşımı görmüyorum. Zaten bekliyorduk ama Silivri'den sonra daha sık bekler olduk. 
üocukluğumdan beri Beyoğlu'nun arka sokaklarında gezmeyi severim. İki yıldır uğramıyorum. Tek nedeni de bu aslında. 

*- Soner Yalçın'la ilişkinize dönersek...* 
Soner'in söylediği doğru. Yaklaşık iki yıldır yüz yüze görüşmedik. 

*- Yüz yüze görüşmediniz ama farklı iletişim yöntemleri kullandınız mı? İddia da sizin kurye aracılığıyla haberleştiğiniz...* 

Ne kuryesi, olur mu öyle şey, saçmalık. Soner'i 2000'e Doğru Dergisi'nden biliyorum. O zaman da çok mantıklı yazıyordu. Tanışmak istiyordum ama tanışmamız yakınlarda oldu. Efendi ve Beyaz Müslümanlar'ı yazarken tanıştık. Sık sık birlikte çalıştık. Hatta en yakın arkadaşlarından Enis Berberoğlu bile kitapları Soner'in yazdığına inanmıyor. Bu kitapları benim yazıdığıma dair bir inanç var. *Bu gerçekdışı. Soner'le her gün 5 saat çalışırdık. Ben bazı şeyleri bulurum ama yazmam. Ortağım Soner'e veririm. 'Ortak' benim lafım değil.* 

*- Soner Yalçın'a ortağım dediniz.* 
*Bu tartışmayı alevlendirmeyecek mi?* 

Hayır efendim. Oda TV kurulduğundan beri 'o basın', 'o matbuat', önce 'Oda TVYalçın Küçük'ün', ardından da 'ortaklar' dedi. Zaten onlar Soner Yalçın ya da Yalçın Küçük demiyor ki... 'Yalçınlar' diyorlar. 

*- Sizinki tırnak içinde bir ortaklık yani...*

*Ben ortağımı çok severim. Hem dalga geçerim hem ortak lafını çok severim. Benim kullandığım 'ortak' kelimesinin anlamı da şudur: Adnan Bey'in soyadının Menderes olmadığını buldum. Ailesinin gerçek soyadını da ben buldum. Bu çok önemli bir bilgiydi. Ama, 27 Mayıs'ı yapan bir insan, dolayısıyla bunun sonucunda istememekle birlikte bu aileye büyük acılar vermiş bir insan olarak, yeni bir acı daha vermek istemedim. Aydın Bey benim çok iyi bir dostumdu. Yakın zamana kadar da sık sık görüşürdük.* 

*- şimdi görüşüyor musunuz?* 

Hayır, uzak duruyor. Sanırım milletvekili adayı olabileceğini düşündüğü için. Tayyip Bey ziyaret ettiğinden beri ben de aramıyorum. Mesela bulduğum soyadını ilk defa Aydın Bey'e söyledim. Kullanmadım, çok sevdiğim arkadaşım Soner'e verdim. Soner, 'Ertekin' soyadını bağımsız da bulmuş olabilir onun kitaplarında çıktı. Biz başka insanlara benzemeyiz. Sevgili arkadaşlarımızla, asistanlarımızla çok paylaşımlarımız olur. Soner'in tutuklanmasının en önemli sebepleri kitaplarıdır. Nitekim bakarsanız Soner'e yapılan bütün hakaretler, tecavüzler bu kitap üzerinden. Televizyonuna almak istediği Nuray Mert de bu kitaptan dolayı Soner hakkında müthiş ağır sözler yazdı. 

*CİHANGİR BULUşMALARI* 

*- Antisemitik suçlamaları var Soner Yalçın ve sizin için...* 

Biz öyle değerlendirmiyoruz. Antisemitizmi kabul etmeyiz. Bir yol açtığımızı düşünüyoruz. Bu dünyada bilim haline geldi. Hürriyet Gazetesi bana da sebatayist dedi. Hiç rahatsız olmadım. Bu cumhuriyeti kuranların çoğunluğunun sebatayist olduğunu da biz yazıyoruz. Bizim İsrail'e bağlılık noktasında bir itirazımız var. Bir de AKP döneminde İbrani asıllılar dışında kimsenin yükselmediğini söylüyoruz. Bunları çıkardığımızda en büyük destekçimiz Vakit, Yeni şafak'tı. Ne zaman ki biz tarikat şeyhlerinin, şeriat yanlılarının İbrani asıllı olduklarını ortaya çıkardık o zaman işler değişti. Sabahattin Zaim'le Nevzat Yalçıntaş'ın İbrani asıllı olduklarını, 'bu dinciler o Müslümanlara benzemiyor'da yazdı. Müthiş bir husumet çekti. Soner çok başarılıdır. Ve bu idare başarılı adamları yaşatmak istemiyor. Buluşmalarımız merak ediliyorsa, daha önce de buluşur, dünyayı, Türkiye'yi konuşurduk. Asıl buluşmalarımız Cihangir Smyrna'na cafede olurdu. Büyük kahvaltı yapardık. 

*- Kimler katılırdı?* 

Cüneyt, Soner, Oray. Onun dışında 2 demirbaş kızı vardı masanın. Biri Ahu üzyurt, diğeri de Saba Tümer. İstanbul'a geldiğim pazarları hoş vakit geçirirdik. Sonra dağıldı. Soner'ler, Ahmet Hakan ve Hıncal'ın olduğu başka yemek grubu kurdu. Ben gidemedim.Saba; Neriman Köksal'dan sonra ülkede şuh kadın ihtiyacı olduğunu fark edip orayı doldurdu. Ahu da yurtdışına gitti, sonrasında da CHP'li oldu. Grup da dağıldı gitti. 

*İSTİHBARATA BİLGİ VERMEZ* 

*- Oray Eğin telefon görüşmelerinizde sizin Soner Yalçın ve Oda TV'yi kötülediğinizi yazdı.* 

Hayır öyle bir şey yok. Oray yanılıyor. Aramızda hiçbir anlaşmazlık yok. Ben başka bir iş yapıyorum. Birimiz başka yoldan diğerimiz başka yoldan gidebilir. Ama anlaşmazlığımız yok. Ayrıca benim öyle bir hakkım yok ki Soner üzerinde. Yakın arkadaşlığımız 10 yıla yakın. üstelik Soner, çok iyi dengeler tutabilen bir gazetecidir.şunu açık söylemeliyim ki Hakan Aygün'le bir gün Nişantaşı'nda karşılaştık, 'Senin de içinde olacağın yeni bir televizyon kuracağız' dedi. şunu açıkça söyleyebilirim ki aşırı Kemalci bir televizyonda hiçbir başarı görmem, eğer o liste doğruysa, Soner'in işbilirliğine hiç yakıştıramadım. O listeden televizyon olmaz. 

*- Bu kadar yakın iki insan nasıl bu kadar uzun süre görüşmez?* 

Siz görüşmemeyi yanlış anlıyorsunuz. Oda TV çıktığında ben haftada 3 mülakat veriyordu. Oda TV oturuncaya kadar destek verdim kimi zaman telefon,kimi zaman da internetle... Ki bunların hepsi iş görüşmeleridir, kayıtlarda da zaten vardır. 

*- Peki bir gazeteci, Soner Yalçın'ın gazeteci değil istihbaratçı olduğunu söyledi. Bunun için söyleyeceğiniz bir şey var mı?*

Her büyük gazeteci istihbaratla iş yapar. Bu çok normaldir. Ancak Soner'in bir tek bilgiyi bile istihbarata verdiğine inandıramazsınız beni. Soner çok akıllı çocuktur. Her yerde Soner'i istisnasız savunurum. 

*BAHüELİ'YE TEşEKKüR* 

- Asker eşlerinin Anıtkabir'e yürüyüşüne Devlet Bahçeli'nin tepkisini nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz?

Devlet Bey gitmesin ben gidiyorum. MHP'de şöyle bir algı var. Ne yaparsan AKP'nin ekmeğine yağ sürüyorsun. CHP'nin 70'li yıllarda geleneği vardı. 'MHP gelecek beni destekle ' derdi. şimdi de 'AKP gelecek beni destekle' diyor. Biz bunları çok gördük. Yaşam bir direnç meselesidir. Ben bugün Engin Alan kararından ötürü teşekkür için Devlet Bey'i arayacaktım. üok yorgun olduğum için yarın arayacağım. Bizim yapmak istediğimiz işte çok büyük bir mesafedir bu. 

*BDP'LİLER üOK TECRüBESİZ* 

- Biraz da Kürtlerden konuşalım. Sanki Kürtlerle bir mesafeniz var gibi doğru mu?

Benim Kürtlerle mesafem yok. 

*- Ya BDP'lilerle var mı?* 

Yok ama onları çok tecrübesiz buluyorum. Leyla Zana'yı milletvekili adayı olarak ben çıkardım. Kürtler bilir ki Yalçın Küçük onları hiç yalnız bırakmaz. Elbette ki görüş farkı olacak. Büyük bir Türkiye olacak biz de onun altında yaşayacağız. Türkiyeli değil Türk olacağız. Bizim resmi kimliğimiz Türk'tür. Bir tek gün 'Bekaa'ya gitmedim' dedim mi? Hepsi benim kitaplarımda var. Ben şiddetin en yoğun olduğu zamanda Kürtlere 'kardeşim' dedim. Hiç inkar etmedim ki... 

- ücalan'a hala kardeşim diyebiliyorsunuz. Tepki almıyor musunuz birlikte yargılandığınız birlikte yargılandığınız insanlardan ve ailelerinden?
Kesinlikle, hiçbirinden bir tepki almıyorum. Subaylar, paşalar, aileleri hiçbiri. Sonra benim başka söylediklerim de var. Bas bas bağırıyorum '92-93'te ver kurtul programını başlatanlara karşı ben hayır vermeyeceğiz' dedim. Bunu bir Kürt gazetesinde yayımladım. Ne Apo ne başka bir Kürt sesini çıkarmadı. Ben bunları yaptığım zamanlarda Türkiye'de üniversite hocasıydım. Hiç değişmedim. Bana kim ne diyebilir ki? 

*MHP'LİER ARAMIZDA SOLCU OLUYOR* 

BUGüN içeride olan, benim cürüm arkadaşım subayların hepsi MHP tandanslı. Ben bunu televizyonlarda Devlet Bahçeli'ye söyledim. 'Bak' dedim, 'aslan gibi bir albay Atilla Uğur. MHP'li. Onlar bizim aramızda solcu oluyor. Onu da aday yapın' dedim. Hakim Turgut Okyay bana 1 günde 3 ceza veriyordu. Ve sonra İlhan Cihaner davasında karşılaştık. Birbirimize sarıldık. O bir görev yapıyordu ben başka görev. Onlar o zaman bizi bölücü görüyorlardı. şimdi kişiliğimizi. Oğuzhan Müftüoğlu, ben ve Doğu Perinçek, askeri mahkemelerden cezaevlerine girdik. Asker gelse şimdi yine bizi içeri atar diyemem...


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*Sorgu odasında "İnce" izler* 

**

24.02.2011 *- 09:47*

*Soner Yalçın'ın sorgusundan CHP'li Vekil Muharrem İnce çıktı. İfade tutanaklarına göre gazeteci İklim Ayfer Kaleli telefonda şöyle diyor: Gecenin 10'unda geliyor içkili, evime kadar. Kılıçdaroğlu'nun en gizli bilgilerini vermeye kalkıyor.*

*İSTANBUL -* Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan Oda TV'nin sahibi Soner Yalçın'ın, Savcı Zekeriya üz'e verdiği ifade tutanaklarına CHP'yle ilgili çok çarpıcı iddialar yansıdı.

Akşam gazetesinin haberine göre, 26 Ocak 2011'de İklim Ayfer Kaleli ile Soner Yalçın arasındaki telefon görüşmesinde, CHP Milletvekili Muharrem İnce'nin adı geçiyor. Kaleli'nin Muharrem İnce'nin gece kapısına içkili şekilde dayandığını iddia ettiği konuşma, tutanaklara şu şekilde yansıyor:

İ.A.K: 'Aslında başka bir şey var asıl daha önemli olan asıl daha çok güvendikleri. Başka bi milletvekili ve daha onlar için önemli olan bir vekil olan kişi başka bir işle ilgili çok gizli bir toplantılarını Kılıçdaroğlu'nun çok gizli bir toplantısını gece 23.00'te evime gelip verdi bana. Yani bu iki günlük bi mevzu onun bir şekilde durdurulması lazım çünkü daha beter rahatsızlık veriyor partiye. şu an ve kimsenin ruhu duymadığı gibi adamı ellerinin üstünde tutuyorlar o yüzden yani böyle çok lide...'


S.Y: *'Milletvekili i dediğin mi'*

İ.A.K: *He, o da gecenin 10'unda geliyor içkili evime kadar. Kapımın önüne tabii o Kılıçdaroğlu'nun gizli bilgilerini vermeye kalkıyor bana, hepsi de yalan dolanmış ama adamların en güvendiği adam kuyularını kazıyor.*

S.Y: 'Adı ne onun?'

İ.A.K: 'İnce. O bi de Yalovalı ben de Yalovalıyım. Ben anama babama zarar verir o yüzden hani o duymamalı benim bunu söylediğimi asıl oydu önemli olan, yani duyarsa bana zarar verir o da öyle bi manyak, neler neler... Gizli yaptıkları bi toplantıyı geldi, döktü bana. Yani haber değeri var mı, yok, varsa da yapmayız manyak mıyız yani şu an. CHP yi yıkacak bi haber yapacağız. Tam seçim zamanı yani, AKP'nin ekmeğine kaymak sürer gibi'

Savcı Zekeriya üz'ün CHP ile ilgili bu konuşmaları sorduğu Soner Yalçın 'İklim Ayfer Kaleli Ankara'daki Oda TV'nin muhabiridir. CHP ile ilgili haberi aydınlatıyor. Hangi haber olduğunu hatırlamıyorum' yanıtını verdi. 

*BAşKAN OLMA ZAMANIN GELDİ* 
Soner Yalçın'a CHP ile ilgili sorulardan birisi de 17 Haziran 2009 günü X kişi yaptığı şu konuşma da soruldu:

S.Y: 'üok içe dönmüştünüz iyi oldu parti için'

X: 'Parti için iyi olabilir beni ilgilendirmiyor benim ne işim var partiyle martiyle ya'

S.Y: 'Ya bırak korkma şu telefon dinleniyor da şöyle konuşayım da böyle konuşayım birazcık dik durun be kardeşim ya bu nedir ya' 'Artık şu genel başkanlığını alma zamanı geldi bırak şu akademisyenliği falan tamam'

X: 'Ben alırsam sen de geliyor musun yanıma'

S.Y: 'Gelirim sen gel de geleyim, yeter ki sen de'

Soner Yalçın bu konuşma ile ilgili 'Görüşme yaptığım kişi Hurşit Güneş olabilir' yanıtını veriyor. 

*İftar yemeği fotoğrafını sordu* 
Oda TV Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Barış Pehlivan, Savcı Zekeriya üz'ün 5 saatlik sorgusunda 73 soruya cevap verdi. Zekeriya üz Soner Yalçın ile Barış Pehlivan arasında geçen telefon görüşmelerine yansıyan konuşmaları okuyarak hakim ve savcılar ile emniyet görevlilerinin iftar yemeğinde çekilen fotoğrafları sorudu. İşte tutanaklara giren telefon görüşmeleri ve Savcı Zekeriya üz'ün yönelttiği sorular: 

Z.ü: *'Telefon görüşmesinde geçen konuyla ilgili yapılan açık kaynak çalışmasında 07.10.2009 tarihinde* *www.odatv.com* *isimli internet sitesinde, 'VE ODATV MANşET OLDU' başlıklı bir haber yayınlandığı anlaşılmıştır. Haberin içeriğine bakıldığında; 'bizim fotoğraflar' olarak bahsettiğiniz fotoğrafların 2008 yılının Eylül ayında İstanbul Adliyesinde görev yapan hakim ve savcılarla emniyet görevlilerinin katıldığı iftar yemeğinde çekilen fotoğraflar olduğu anlaşılmıştır. Söz konusu fotoğrafların Cumhuriyet gazetesinin manşetinde yer almasını odatv isimli internet sitesinde haber yapmak istemenizin amacı nedir?'*

B.P: 'Bu tür yemekler rutin görülmekle birlikte dünyanın her yerinde haber değeri taşımaktadır. Haber metnimize baktığımızda savcılarımızı,
hakimlerimizi ve kolluk kuvvetlerini hedef göstermediği anlaşılmaktadır.'

*Z.ü: 'Bizim fotoğraflar olarak bahsettiğiniz ve ilk olarak odatv tarafından yayınlanan iftar yemeği fotoğraflarının yaklaşık 5 ay önce Mehmet Seyfi Oktay ve Tülay Bekar ve diğer örgüt üyelerinin elinde bulunmasını ne şekilde açıklıyorsunuz? Söz konusu fotoğraflar sizin elinize ne şekilde ulaşmıştır? Bu fotoğrafların haber yapılmasındaki süreci açıklayınız?'*

B.P.: 'CD bize posta yoluyla geldi, haber kaynağını hatırlamıyorum.' 

*PKK SİTESİNE BENZETTİNİZ!* 
Savcı Zekeriye üz, Barış Pehlivan'a *'Soner Yalçın'ın odatv isimli internet sitesiyle ilgili olarak 'PKK sitesini benzettiniz bu siteyi'* şeklinde tepki göstermesinin nedeni nedir?' diye sordu. Barış Pehlivan ise *'Sitenin sahibi olan Soner Yalçın'ın sadece 3 konuda haber yapmamı eleştirdi, bunu farlı bir hale getirip, renklendirme yapmamı istedi.'*

Savcı Zekeriya üz'ün Soner Yalçın'ın 'siz ve diğer odatv yazarlarına hitaben *'Ergenekon Silivri'ye gitmek hakkınız sizin ya.. demekle neyi kastetmektedir? Niçin bu şekilde konuşmaktadır?*' sorusuna ise Pehlivan:

'Aslında bize sürekli Ergenekon haberi yaptığımız için de böyle algılanabileceğini söyleyip espri yapmaktadır' yanıtını verdi. 

*WIKILEAKS BELGELERİ* 

Savcı Zekeriya üz Barış Pehlivan'a Barış Terkoğlu ile yaptığı telefon görüşmesinde

B.P. *'Ya Barış bu Rafaelin sana söylediği belge WikiLeaks'te yok abi'*

B.T.:'Tel Aviv'den gitmiş abi'

B.P. 'Yok abi en son 3 gün önce... Yani sızma olmuş Wikiliks'te Tel Aviv'e bakıyorum işin kaynağı neyse. Umarım abi ya tamam birşey olursa sen bi yani hani bi'

B.T. 'Tamam ben devreye girerim' şeklindeki görüşmeyi de sordu. *Zekeriya üz, 'Görüşmede bahsettiğiniz Rafael isimli şahıs kimdir* sorusuna Barış Pehlivan, 'Rafael Sadi İsrail'de yaşayan bir gazeteci ve yazardır. Rafael Sadi Türk medyası görmeden bir belgenin Türkçe çevirisini kendi sitesinde yayınlamıştır. Kendisi bu yazıyı sitesinde yazmış, bizi de sitemize girdik' yanıtını veriyor.


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*"Levent Ersöz'ü tanımam, etmem"* 

**

24.02.2011 *- 13:32*

*Albay Mustafa Levent Göktaş, avukatlığını üstlendiği Levent Ersöz'le ilgili olarak, 'Ben Ersöz paşayı hayatımda hiç görmedim ve kendisi ile de herhangi bir yerde görev yapmadım" dedi.* 

*Göktaş, vekaletnameyi gelince çıkartılmak kaydıyla Levent Ersöz'ü görmeksizin avukatlığını aldığını kaydetti.* 

*İSTANBUL -* İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının 106. duruşması başladı. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'nde oluşturulan salonda görülen davanın bugünkü duruşmasına, gazeteci Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 20 tutuklu sanık katıldı. 

Tutuklu sanıklar eski Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, eski İnönü üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu, emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, İbrahim üzcan, Hasan Atilla Uğur, Ersin Gönenci ve Mustafa Dönmez ise duruşmaya gelmedi. 

Duruşmada savunmasına devam eden emekli Albay Mustafa Levent Göktaş, gazeteci Saygı üztürk ile yaptığı telefon görüşmesi kaydını duruşma salonunda dinleterek, telefon görüşmesinde üztürk'ün kendisine avukatlığını aldığı Levent Ersöz'ü sorduğunu kaydetti. 

Göktaş, *''Ben Levent Ersöz paşayı hayatımda hiç görmedim ve kendisi ile de herhangi bir yerde görev yapmadım. Kendisi de savunması esnasında beni tanımadığını ve benimle hiçbir yerde görev yapmadığını belirtmiştir. Kendisiyle hiçbir tarihte, hiçbir telefon görüşmemizin ve irtibatımızın olmadığı da görülmektedir''* dedi. 

Kara Harp Okulundan devre arkadaşı olan emekli Binbaşı Nihat üzdemir'in Temmuz 2008'de bürosuna gelerek, Ersöz'ün eşinin bu davaya girecek emekli subay ve avukat birini aradığını, bunun üzerine kendisini tavsiye ettiği söylediğini belirterek, daha sonra bu arkadaşı ile birlikte Ersöz'ün eşi ve iki kızının bürosuna geldiklerini anlattı. 

Yaptıkları görüşme sonucunda, Ersöz bulunamadığı için şu anda yapılacak pek bir şey olmadığını, ancak gelmesi halinde davasını takip edeceğini ve savunmasını yapacağını söylediğini ifade eden Göktaş, vekaletnameyi gelince çıkartılmak kaydıyla Levent Ersöz'ü görmeksizin avukatlığını aldığını kaydetti. 

Duruşma, Göktaş'ın savunmasıyla devam ediyor.


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*BU SORGU AKşAM’A NASIL SIZDI?*

 

Mehmet Y. Yılmaz yazdı

24.02.2011 *11:45*

Hürriyet yazarı Mehmet Y.Yılmaz, Odatv yöneticileriyle ilgili sorgu tutanaklarının Akşam gazetesine sızmasını sorguladı. Yılmaz’ın “132 soruda terör örgütü soruşturması” başlıklı yazısı şöyleydi:

AKşAM gazetesinde Soner Yalçın’ın *“sorgu tutanağı”* neredeyse tam metin olarak yayımlandı. 4.5 saat süren sorguda 132 soru sorulmuş.

Baktım benim de ismim bir *“ara başlıkta”* geçiyor, merakla okudum tabii!
Soner Yalçın ve arkadaşlarının “terör örgütü üyesi” oldukları için gözaltına alındıklarını, evlerinin ve işyerlerinin arandığını ve bu nedenle tutuklanıp cezaevine gönderildiklerini zannediyordum. Yandaş medya liberalleri öyle söylüyordu.

132 sorunun neredeyse tamamı şöyle:

*“O haberi niye yayımladın, bu haberi niye yayımladın, bilmem kim sana şöyle haber yap dedi mi, şu tutukluyu tanır mısın, bu tutukluyla ilişkin nedir, bu haberin amacı nedir”* gibi sorular.

Terör örgütü üyeliğini destekleyecek kanıtlar ile ilgili herhangi bir soru yok!
*“Bu silahı nereden buldun”, “Bu soygunu kimle planladın”* gibi sorular da!

Bu arada sorgu sırasında Soner Yalçın ile tutuklu gazeteci Barış Terkoğlu arasında geçen bir telefon konuşması da sorulmuş.

Terkoğlu, davanın savcısı ile ilgili bir haber yapmak istiyor, Yalçın haberin yapılmasını sakıncalı buluyor, *“**Bırak onu da Mehmet Yılmaz yapsın”* diyor!

Demek ki dışarıdan bakılınca yazdığım yazılar böyle görülüyormuş! *“Köyün delisi, aklına gelen her şeyi ötesini, berisini düşünmeden yazıyor”* diye!

*Savcı sormadan açıklayayım:* Soner Yalçın’ı tanımam, bir kere bile konuşmadım, yazılarımı nasıl yazacağım ile ilgili bir talimat da almadım. Kendimden başka kimseyi de takmam! Zaman zaman kendimi bile takmadığım olur, nasıl olsa telefonlarımı dinliyorsunuzdur, sizde bilirsiniz!

şimdi Akşam’ın bu yayınından sonra benim de sormak istediğim iki konu var:

*1-* Bu bir terör örgütü soruşturması ise neden sadece yazılıp, çizilenler ile ilgili sorgulama yapılmış? Bu sorunun yanıtını yandaş liberallerden bekliyorum!

*2-* Hazırlık soruşturması gizliyken, ifadenin neredeyse tamamı gazeteye nasıl sızmış? Bu sorunun yanıtını kimseden alamayacağımı bildiğim için öylesine, ortaya soruyorum. Belki Adalet Bakanı ile İçişleri Bakanı üzerlerine alınırlar diye!
*
*
*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*KOMPLODA BU AYRINTI GüZDEN KAüMASIN*

 


23.02.2011 *18:03*

Soner Yalçın, Barış Pehlivan ve Barış Terkoğlu şu an Silivri Cezaevinde tutuklular.

Neyle suçlanıyorlar?

Herbiri gündem yaratan haberleriyle.

Ve…

Odatv’nin bilgisayarına virüs yoluyla uzaktan yüklenen word dokümanlarıyla…

Peki…

*üok kritik bir nokta gözlerden kaçıyor.*

Virüs yoluyla Odatv bilgisayarına gönderilen bu yazılar ne zaman ortaya çıktı?

Arkadaşlarımızın savcılıktaki sorgulamasının bitiminde. 

Yani, Perşembe gecesi…

Haberlerimizle ilgili soruların hepsine yanıt veren arkadaşlarımızın, önlerine son anda bu dokümanlar kondu. 

Arkadaşlarımız bu yazıları ilk kez gördüklerini ve içeriklerinin komik olduğunu belirttiler.

*şimdi soru şu:*

15 ayrı bilgisayara ait hard disk, 900 CD, 3600 televizyon kaseti içindeki milyonlarca veriden, bu dokümanlar hemen nasıl ortaya çıkarıldı?

Bakınız….

Gözaltı ne zaman oldu?

14 şubat Pazartesi

Evlerden ve ofisten toplanan, İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü’nde ne zaman açılmaya başlandı?

15 şubat Salı gecesi.

Tekrar hatırlatalım; o yazılar ne zaman arkadaşlarımızın önüne geldi? 17 şubat Perşembe gecesi….

Yani…..

Milyonlarca veri, onbinlerce saatlik görüntü içinden, bu yazılar yani *“suç delilleri”*, 48 saat içinde ortaya çıkmıştı!

O yazılar ki, iki ayrı tarihte casus programlar aracılığıyla Odatv bilgisayarlarında uzaktan yaratılmış ve aynı anda silinmiş. 
O yazılar ki, imzasız ve isimsiz

Ne diyelim, bravo!

İnsan ancak kendi koysa bu kadar çabuk bulur!
*
*
*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*O KİTABI ODATV BİLGİSAYARINA CEMAATüİ POLİSLER Mİ YüKLEDİ*

 

Konu: Ahmet şık’ın yayınlanmamış kitabı

24.02.2011 *14:33*

Gazeteci Ahmet şık’ın henüz yayınlanmamış ve Sabri Uzun, Hanefi Avcı, Emin Aslan'ı da içeren kitabı odatv bilgisayarına nasıl girdi? şık, Nazlı Ilıcak’ı arayarak “avukatların iddiası doğruysa, üzerinde çalıştığım kitaptan haberdar olanlar (Cemaatçi polisler) çalışmamı bir şekilde ele geçirip, o bilgi notuyla Oda TV'nin bilgisayarlarına yüklemişlerdir" dedi. 

Nazlı Ilıcak’ın bugünkü yazısının ilgili bölümü şöyle: 

*…"Sabri Uzun"* adlı Word belgesinde ise, Emniyet İstihbarat eski Daire Başkanı, Hanefi Avcı'nın yakın mesai arkadaşı Sabri Uzun'un kitabıyla ilgili ilginç bilgiler bulunuyordu.* "şık- Sabri Kitap"* başlıklı belgede,* "Sabri'nin kitap konusunda çekincesi var; ikna etmeye çalışalım. Kitap seçimden önce yetişmeli. Nedim, Ahmet şık konusunda görüşsün. Kitaba çalışırken cesur olun. Nedim'i kutlarım, Ahmet'i çalıştırsın"* deniliyordu. Ayrıca,* "Oookitap"* dosyasında, Ahmet şık'ın *"poliste Fethullahçı yapılanmayı"* konu alan kitabı tümüyle yer alıyordu. Bu kitap yayınlanmadığına göre, nasıl Oda TV'nin belgeleri arasına girmişti?

O arada Ahmet şık beni aramaz mı! 

O da, kitabının Oda TV'ye nasıl gittiğini bilmiyordu.

*"Kitabı okumak için birisine verdiniz mi?"* diye sordum. Sadece, arkadaşı avukat Fikret İlkiz'e, *"Hukuki açıdan bir sorun olur mu?"* diye göndermişti. Bir nüshası, Bilgi üniversitesi'ndeki ofisinde, bir diğeri de evindeki bilgisayarındaydı. 

Ahmet şık,* "Kitabım çıkmadan beni itibarsızlaştırmaya çalışıyorlar"* dedi. Mesela, Medyasavar isimli internet sitesi *"Vay Ahmet vay, bu hiç şık olmadı"* diye manşet atmış. Ahmet şık'tan *"provokatör-gazeteci"* olarak söz etmiş. Bu sitede, şık'ın, Basın Yayın'da okurken, Cumhuriyet'te polis muhabirliği yaptığı, THKPC'li olduğu da yazıyor. şimdi de sözü Ahmet şık'a bırakalım: _"Nedim, arkadaşım, aynı zamanda meslektaşım. Ne o beni çalıştırır, ne de ben onu. Adı geçen polis müdürlerini, Sabri Uzun'u, Hanefi Avcı'yı, Emin Aslan'ı tanırım. üçü de yakın zamanda piyasaya çıkacak kitabımda yer alan isimler. Emniyet'teki cemaat örgütlenmesini anlatan kitabımda, komplolarla ayağı kaydırılan polis müdürlerinin başlarına neler geldiğini yazdım. Bitmemiş kitabımın kopyasının Oda TV'de işi ne? Ben de bilmiyorum. İki şık mevcut: Ergenekon güdümünde olduğu ileri sürülen Soner Yalçın'la ortak hareket ediyor olmam. Beni birazcık tanıyan, bu ihtimalin gerçek olmayacağını anlar. Soner Yalçın'ın kendisi mi böyle bir bilgi notu yazdı, onu da bilemem. Ama sorgusunda, bu dosyalardan haberi olmadığını söylüyor. Virüslü elektronik posta ihtimali daha aklıma yatıyor. Eğer avukatların iddiası doğruysa, üzerinde çalıştığım kitaptan haberdar olanlar (Cemaatçi polisler) çalışmamı bir şekilde ele geçirip, o bilgi notuyla Oda TV'nin bilgisayarlarına yüklemişlerdir."_ 

İşte iddialar ve verilen cevaplar. Peki gerçek ne? Bunun için biraz daha beklemek gerekecek.
*
*
*Odatv.com

*

----------


## bozok

*İnce: Yalan, iftira, tertip* 

**

24.02.2011 - *16:31*

*Bir gazetede yer alan ve telefon kaydının deşifresi olduğu belirtilen haberde adı geçen CHP Grup Başkanvekili Muharrem İnce, konuşmada geçen iddiaların tamamını, ''yalan, iftira ve tertip'' olarak nitelendirdi. ''Bu ahlaksız proje, CHP içerisinde çatışma tuzağıdır'' diyen İnce, yargı önünde hesap soracağını bildirdi.*

*ANKARA-* İnce, TBMM'de düzenlediği basın toplantısına, İsmet İnönü'nün ''Bir memlekette namuslular, namussuzlar kadar cesur olmadıkça o memlekette kurtuluş yoktur'' sözüyle başladı. İnce, facebook ve internet dünyasının kendisini ''cesur yürek'' diye tanımladığını, konuşmaya devam edeceğini belirtti. 

Muharrem İnce, *''Türkiye'nin içinde bulunduğu kaos ortamında, ülkenin tek umudu ve direnç noktası CHP'ye karşı, hayasız, ahlaksız, şerefsiz ve alçakça bir saldırıyla karşı karşıya olduklarını''* öne sürdü. Bunların ne ilk ne de son olacağını, bundan sonrasının da geleceğini ifade eden İnce, bir kale gibi dik durmaya devam edeceklerini söyledi. 

*''Böl, parçala, yönet, birbirine düşür, yok et senaryolarının senarist ve uygulayıcılarının, seçime yaklaşıldığı bu dönemde CHP'yi, kendi hayasız ve ahlaksızca kurdukları tuzağa düşürebileceklerine inandıklarını''* belirten İnce, şöyle devam etti: *''Bugün bir gazetede yer alan, güya şahsımı hedef alan ancak asıl CHP'yi hedef alan bir haberle karşı karşıyayız. CHP, bu ucuz ve düzeysiz senaryoları tarihinde çok görmüş, defalarca yaşamıştır. Bu senaryoyu yazanları ve uygulayıcılarını hepimiz çok iyi biliriz. Kamuoyunun önünde, gazetede geçen haberde iddia sahibi, haber yapan, yorumlayan kim varsa yargı mercileri nezdinde iddialarını kanıtlamaya davet ediyorum. Bu ahlaksız iftiralarla ilgili açacağım davalarda, yargı önünde de bu iddialarını kanıtlama fırsatı vereceğim onlara. Bu ahlaksız proje, CHP içerisinde çatışma tuzağıdır. Bunların tamamı, yalan, iftira, tertiptir, söylenenler alçaklık, söyleyenler alçaktır. CHP, bu tuzaklara düşmeyecek kadar siyasal birikim sahibidir.* 

*Zekeriya üz'e sesleniyorum; sizin titrinizin önündeki C harfi, Cumhuriyet kelimesini ifade ediyorsa sizi Cumhuriyet'in savcısı gibi yürekli olmaya davet ediyorum. Ama o C, başka bir şeyi simgeliyorsa onu bilemem. üz, meni muhakeme zırhından arınsın, onun titrinin önündeki C harfinin Cumhuriyet'i ifade etmediğini kanıtlamaya hazırım. Hiçbir dokunulmazlık zırhına sığınmaksızın, üretilen senaryoların yalan ve iftira tertiplerini, halen bağımsız olabileceğine inanmak istediğim yüce yargı önünde hesabını soracağım.''* 

*''SAVCI BUNU SIZDIRIYOR''* 
İnce, bir bürokratın telefonunun dinlenmesi ve bürokratın bir iş adamına, *''Senin enerji işini hallederim, şu genel müdür tanıdığım''* demesi halinde, genel müdürün suçlu olup olmayacağını sordu. 

İki kişi arasında telefon konuşması geçtiğini, olaya müdahil olmadığını, kendisinin konuşmadığını vurgulayan İnce, doğru ya da yanlış bir iddiada bulunulduğunu söyledi. İnce, *''Savcı bunu sızdırıyor. Ne demek istiyor burada? Diyor ki; AKP'nin derdi, CHP içerisinde sorun çıkarmak. Savcı da buna yardımcı oluyor. Böyle bir tezgah''* diye konuştu. 

İnce, sabah haberi okuduğunda konuyu CHP Genel Başkanı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu'na aktardığını, Kılıçdaroğlu'nun da *''Canını sıkmana gerek yok, bunlar kafaya takılacak şeyler değildir. Moralini bozma, çalışmaya devam et''* dediğini iletti. İnce, Parti Meclisi toplantısı öncesinde ise yanına gittiği Kılıçdaroğlu'nun, *''Hala bununla mı meşgulsün? Yapacağın bir iş var, gazeteye, muhabirine, savcıya suç duyurusunda bulun, konuyu yargıya taşı. Ayrıntılarla ilgilenme''* dediğini aktardı. 

*"BELGE AKP YANDAşIYLA İLGİLİ"* 
Telefon görüşmesinde kendisine yönelik iddiaları Yalçın'a ileten gazeteciyi tanıyıp tanımadığının sorulması üzerine İnce, muhabiri tanıdığını belirtti. 

''Telefonlarının dinlendiğini bilerek mi bu telefon görüşmesini yaptı'' yönündeki soruyu İnce, ''Bana ne, onun telefonları dinlenir dinlenmez, onun telefonları beni ilgilendirmiyor'' diye yanıtladı. 

İnce, haberi yayımlayan gazete, muhabir ile savcı hakkında dava açacağını bildirdi. Telefon konuşmasını yapan gazeteci hakkında ise dava açmayacağını belirten İnce, ''Ona niye dava açayım? şimdilik düşünmüyorum ama avukatım daha iyi bilir. O bir başka kişiyle konuşmuş, alenen bir yerde söylemiyor. Orada iftira var, baştan sona yalan'' diye konuştu. 

*''...MİLLETVEKİLLİğİNDEN İSTİFA EDERİM''*
Muharrem İnce, sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü: *''Benim elimde CHP Genel Başkanı ile ilgili belge varmış, o gazeteciye verecekmişim... Niye ona veriyorum? Neymiş o açıklasın. Acaba AKP'lilerle ilgili belge olmasın? Acemi bir milletvekili değilim. Hainlik, alçaklık benim kitabımda yoktur ama korku da yoktur. Zannetmesinler ki susacağım. Sloganım, tepeden tırnağa cesaret, her şey Türkiye'yi sevmekten ibaret. üok daha cesur açıklamalarım yakında gelecek. Neymiş o belge, Genel Başkanım ile ilgili ne verecekmişim? Var mı böyle bir babayiğit, çıksın bir tanesi. Bütün siyaseti bırakırım, milletvekilliğinden şu anda istifa ederim; yok böyle bir şey. Genel Başkanım, örgütüm buna inanmadı, ben de zaten böyle bir şey yapmadığımı biliyorum. Bu bir projedir, bunu yeneceğiz.''* 

Konunun kendisi değil, CHP ve CHP içinde sorun yaratmak olduğunu ifade eden İnce, bu kişinin bugün kendisi, yarın başkası olabileceğini söyledi. 

*''Bu servisin söz konusu gazeteye yapılması bile manidardır. Dinci basına yapılsaydı inandırıcılığı daha az olurdu''* diyen İnce, bunun ahlaksızca olduğunu ifade etti. 

*''üOCUğUNUN üZERİNE YEMİN ETSİN''* 
İnce, muhabirin, telefon konuşmasında söylediği iddia edilen ''Gece 10'da kapıma dayandı, alkollüydü'' yönündeki ifadelerin sorulması üzerine, ''O *arkadaşımızın çocuğu var, çocuğunun üzerine yemin etsin böyle bir şey olduğuna dair, ben söylediklerinin tümünü kabul edeceğim. Eğer biraz vicdanı, ahlakı, anne sevgisi, insanlıktan bir nebze varsa, eğer oraya gittiysem, çocuğunun üzerine yemin ederse, oldu derse o zaman ayrıca konuşalım. Ama şimdi söylemek istemediğim... Ben ona bir belge vermek istedim ama Genel Başkanım ile ilgili değil, bir AKP yandaşıyla ilgili''* diye konuştu. 

''Servisi savcının yaptığına nasıl eminsiniz'' sorusuna İnce, *''Kim yapabilir; ya savcı ya polis yaptı. Benim Odatv soruşturmasıyla ne alakam var, bunun neresindeyim; hiçbir yerinde yokum. Sadece mağduruyum. Odatv muhabiri ile sahibi arasındaki telefon konuşması dinleniyor, arada adım geçiyor, gazeteye servis yapılıyor, parti içinde hain konumuna sokuluyorum. Hangi Müslüman, ahlak, öğreti bunu yapıyor? Bunlar Müslüman ise ben değilim. Ben gerçek Müslüman olduğumu düşünüyorum''* karşılığını verdi. 

İnce, adalete güvendiğini, yargı önünde hesaplaşacağını ve susmayacağını sözlerine ekledi. *(AA)* 


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*"Haberal raporları benzeşiyor"* 

**
**

24.02.2011 *- 18:49*

*Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıklarından eProf. Dr. Mehmet Haberal'ın avukatı, müvekkilinin sağlık durumuna ilişkin olarak Mehmet Akif Ersoy Göğüs, Kalp ve Damar Cerrahisi Eğitim ve Araştırma Hastanesi'nden alınan tetkik sonuçlarının İstanbul üniversitesi Kardiyoloji Enstitüsü'nden alınan tetkik sonuçlarıyla benzeştiğini söyledi.*

*Haberal'ın avukatı, monitör-holter kayıtlarındaki ''ani ölüm riski''ni belirtir zikzakların aynı aritmiyle seyrettiğini ifade etti.* 

*İSTANBUL -* İkinci *''Ergenekon''* davasının tutuklu sanıklarından eski Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal'ın avukatı Dilek Helvacı, müvekkilinin sağlık durumuna ilişkin olarak Mehmet Akif Ersoy Göğüs, Kalp ve Damar Cerrahisi Eğitim ve Araştırma Hastanesinden alınan 11-14 şubattaki tetkik sonuçlarının İstanbul üniversitesi (İü) Kardiyoloji Enstitüsünden alınan tetkik sonuçlarıyla benzeştiğini iddia etti. 

Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesine gelen Helvacı, müvekkilinin tedavi gördüğü Mehmet Akif Ersoy Göğüs, Kalp ve Damar Cerrahisi Eğitim ve Araştırma Hastanesinden alınan tetkik raporlarıyla ilgili olarak basın mensuplarına açıklamalarda bulundu. 

Haberal'ın *''11 şubat 2011'de Adli Tıp Kurumu 3. İhtisas Kurulu'nun yok hükmündeki bir kararına dayanarak İü Kardiyoloji Enstitüsünden zorla alınıp Mehmet Akif Ersoy Eğitim ve Araştırma Hastanesine götürüldüğünü''* belirten Helvacı, söz konusu kararın 4 kişi yerine 2 kişi tarafından imzalandığını, Haberal'ın bu karara dayanılarak zorunlu olduğu halde nöbetçi doktor ve avukatlarının onayı alınmadan zorla götürüldüğünü ve sağlık durumuyla ilgili sürekli spekülasyonlar yapıldığını savundu. 

*''Haberal'ın sağlık durumuyla ilgili farklı raporlar düzenlenmiş gibi hem kurumu, hem hastaneyi, hem de müvekkilimizi zan altına almaya yönelik birtakım ithamlar karşısında bu açıklamaları yapmanın zorunlu olduğuna kanaat getirdik'' diyen Helvacı, Mehmet Akif Ersoy Gögüs, Kalp ve Damar Cerrahisi Eğitim ve Araştırma Hastanesinden alınan 11-14 şubat 2011'deki 4 günlük tetkik sonuçlarının İü Kardiyoloji Enstitüsünden alınan tetkik sonuçlarıyla benzeştiğini ve monitör-holter kayıtlarındaki ''ani ölüm riski''ni belirtir zikzakların aynı aritmiyle seyrettiğini ifade etti.* 

*''HEKİMLERİ KORUMAK ZORUNDA KALDIK''*
Daha önce aritmilerin 35 saniye daha devam etmesi durumunda hastanın öleceği ve bunun tıbben tartışılmaz bir gerçek olduğu bilgisini aldığını belirten Helvacı, *''Maalesef bugüne kadar Hipokrat yemini etmiş hekimleri korumak zorunda kaldık. Sağlık Bakanlığına bağlı, objektif olduğu ileri sürülen bir hastaneden de aynı şekilde bu kayıtların teyit edilmesi müvekkilimizin ani ölüm riski altında olduğunun, tıbbi açıdan artık son nokta konulduğunun en açık kanıtı. Müvekkilimizdeki bu ani ölüm oranı yüzde 24 olarak belirtilmiştir. Bu kadar ileri derecede hasta bir kişinin sağlık durumu konusunda spekülasyonlar yapılması, 23 aydır devam eden haksız tutukluluk halini örtbas etme çabasından ibarettir''* dedi. 

Adli Tıp Kurumu 3. İhtisas Kurulu'nun daha önce yok hükmünde bir kararı olduğunu ve bu kararda başkan vekili sıfatıyla imzası bulunan Prof. Dr. Mustafa Oktan Aktürk'ün ortopedist olduğunu kaydeden Helvacı, Aktürk'ün ortopedist olduğu halde kardiyolojiyle ilgili bir kararda imzası bulunduğunu, raporların geçerliliği konusunda istifham yaratan bir karara imza attığını, Aktürk'ün sahte rapor düzenlemesi nedeniyle geçmiş dönemlerde defalarca meslekten men cezası aldığını ve Türk Tabipleri Birliğinin yaptığı bir açıklamayla bu konuyu ortaya çıkardığını ifade etti. 

Prof. Dr. Mustafa Oktan Aktürk'ün, şu an Adli Tıp Kurumu 3. İhtisas Kurulu'nun başkan vekili olduğunu ve Haberal'in ani ölüm riski altında bulunduğu ve kardiyoloji enstitüsünde yapılan teşhis ve tedavinin doğru olduğuna dair, aynı ihtisas kurulunca verilen 30 Ekim 2009 tarihli Adli Tıp Kurumu kararında da imzası bulunan öğretim üyesi olduğunu söyleyen Helvacı, *''Bu, artık şimdiye kadar adli tıp skandalının en nihai noktaya ulaştığını ortaya koymaktadır ki Türk Tabipleri Birliği de bu açıklamasıyla Adli Tıp Kurumunun siyasi baskı altında hareket etmesi nedeniyle bu kurum tarafından düzenlenen raporların geçerliliğinin tartışmalı olduğunu bir kez daha ortaya koymuştur''* diye konuştu. 

*DOKTORLAR HAKKINDA SUü DUYURUSU*
Helvacı, *''Sağlık sorunlarına rağmen müvekkilimizin tutukluluk halinin devamına karar verilmesi ya da sağlık durumunun iyi olduğu konusunda spekülasyonlara devam edilmesi halinde bu durumunun müvekkilimizin yaşam hakkına kast edildiği anlamını taşıyacağı ve ilgililerin hukuki cezai sorumluluğunu gerektireceği açıktır''* dedi. 

Avukat Helvacı, müvekkili Haberal'ın Ankara'daki avukatları tarafından bugün Prof. Dr. Mustafa Oktan Aktürk ve Doç. Dr. Osman Karakaya hakkında ''skandal niteliğinde, yok hükmündeki, gerçeğe aykırı hastane raporu kararına imza atmaları'' nedeniyle Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına, Adli Tıp Kurumuna, Türk Tabipleri Birliğine ve Türk Kardiyoloji Derneğine *''görevi kötüye kullanma''* suçlamasıyla suç duyurusunda bulunulduğunu kaydetti. 

Helvacı, Devlet Denetleme Kurulu'nun da Adli Tıp Kurumuyla ilgili olarak 1 Temmuz 2010'da rapor düzenlediğini, raporda ihtisas alanı olmayan kişilerin düzenlediği raporların bilirkişilik müessesesiyle bağdaşmadığının belirtildiğini söyledi. 

Bir basın mensubunun *''Henüz karar verilmedi bildiğimiz kadarıyla. Siz aleyhte bir karar mı bekliyorsunuz adli tıptan?'' diye sorduğu Helvacı, ''Elimdeki raporlara göre sade vatandaş olarak dahi bu şekilde bir karar verilmesi gerektiğini düşünüyorum. 3. İhtisas Kurulu yok hükmündeki kararıyla kardiyoloji enstitüsündeki raporların tartışmalı hale geldiği konusunda ithamda bulundu. Bu kuruldan artık bu aşamadan sonra verilecek kararların zaten tamamen bilimsel olmadığı bu kararıyla ortaya çıkmıştır''* dedi. 

*MERHUM ECEVİT'İN SAğLIK DURUMUYLA İLGİLİ RAPOR*
Avukat Dilek Helvacı, *''Merhum Bülent Ecevit'in tedavi süreciyle ilgili tartışmalara yönelik''* soruya karşılık da diğer meslektaşlarının bu yönde açıklamalar yaptığını ve Ecevit ile ilgili raporun da zaten 5 kişilik heyetçe çıkarıldığını belirterek, Ecevit'in sağlık sorunuyla ilgili ihtisas sahibi profesör unvanlı beyin cerrahı, iç hastalıkları ve kalp uzmanlarının rapor hazırladığını, bu raporun yapılan tedavinin doğru olduğunu ortaya koyduğunu ifade etti. 

Bu rapora karşılık yeni raporun Adli Tıp Kurumu 1. İhtisas Kurulu'nun başkanı uzman doktor statüsündeki bir adli tıp uzmanı tarafından yazıldığını ve bu kişinin Ecevit'in rahatsızlıkları konusunda hiçbir ihtisası bulunmayan bir kişi olduğunu savunan Helvacı, *''Diğer katılan kişiler de aynı şekilde sadece uzman doktor statüsündedir. Buna rağmen, tedavinin eksik olduğu şeklinde, hiçbir bilimsel veriye dayanmayan son derece subjektif bir görüş vermişlerdir ve eşit çıkan bu rapor, Adli Tıp Kanunu'na göre başkanın oyuna öncelik tanınarak oy çokluğuyla çıkmış gibi gösterilmiştir''* diye konuştu. 

Konuyla ilgili olarak Başkent üniversitesinde açıklama yapıldığını ifade eden Helvacı, zaten Mehmet Haberal'in, Bülent Ecevit'in tedavi sürecinde hiçbir şekilde yer almadığını ve sadece üniversitenin rektörü statüsünde idari ve ağırlama görevini gerçekleştirdiğini kaydetti. 

Helvacı, *''Duruşmalarda da bunu izlettik. Karaoğlan belgeselinin kamera arkası görüntülerinde, gerek Bülent Ecevit, gerekse eşi Rahşan Ecevit, 'Başkent üniversitesindeki tedavi sürecinin tamamıyla doğru olduğunu, kendisine yanlış bir tedavi yapılmadığını'' ilk ağızdan, sağlıklarında kendileri belirtmişlerdir. Bunlar, tamamen bu 23 aydır devam eden haksız tutukluluk kararını örtbas etmek, gündem değiştirmek için ortaya atılan son derece çirkin ithamlardır''* dedi.


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*İddianamedeki şok tehdit mektubu* 

**

25.02.2011* - 04:32*

*Askeri Casusluk ve şantaj soruşturması kapsamında hazırlanan iddianamede, bir dönem Sahil Güvenlik Komutanlığı yapan Koramiral Can Erenoğlu’nun cezalandırılmaması durumunda kamuoyuna skandal bilgileri paylaşacağını söyleyen isimsiz subayın tehdit mektubu da yer aldı.* 

*İSTANBUL -* Ergenekon savcılarından Fikret Seçen tarafından *“Askeri casusluk ve şantaj”* soruşturmasına ilişkin hazırlanan 16’sı tutuklu bulunan 56 sanıklı 250 sayfalık iddianamede ilginç ayrıntılar yer aldı. 

Vatan gazetesinin haberine göre, Baywacth isimli klasör altında, Sahil Güvenlik Komutanlığı’nda çalışan davanın 35 nolu sanığı Hatice şenay Sarıgöz tarafından kopyalandığı öne sürülen 11 adet sunum dosyası çıktı. Sunumların içerisinde ise çok sayıda TSK mensubunun fotoğrafları ve tsk.net üzeriden birbirlerine gönderdikleri özel ve cinsel hayatları ile ilgili bilgiler vardı. Bu özel konuşmaların ve fotoğrafların sunum dosyaları şeklinde hazırlanarak birçok kişiye gönderildiği öne sürüldü. 

*"BANA üOK ACI VERDİ"*
İddianameye göre, bu sunumlar arasında bulunan “SGK_bolum_7” isimli dosyanın içerisindeki sunumda, birkaç skandal görüntünün ardından gelen ve Sahil Güvenlik Komutanlığı’nda çalışan isimsiz bir subay tarafından yazılan bir tehdit mektubu bulundu.

İsimsiz subay, Koramiral Can Erenoğlu’nun Sahil Güvenlik Komutanlığı yaptığı dönemde yazdığı ve “Sayın komutanlar” diye başlayan mektupta şu ifadeler yer aldı: *“Yaşanmış veya devam eden bu durumları sizlere göndermemin nedeni, vaktiyle beni çok üzen ve canımın çok yanmasına müsade eden, Sahil Güvenlik Komutanlığı bünyesindeki her türlü usulsüzlükleri görmezlikten gelen Tümamiral Can Erenoğlu’nun cezalandırılmasını istememdir. Sahil Güvenlik kurumumuzun zarar göreceğini düşündüğümden, esas skandal olayları açıklamayı daha sonraya bırakıyorum. Tümamiral Can Erenoğlu’na kısa zamanda bir ceza verilmemesi durumunda, ‘Darbe Günlükleri’, ‘Ergenekon davası’ ve ‘Taraf Gazetesi’nde çıkan haberlere’ rakip olabilecek nitelikte, esas skandal dosyaları kamuoyunun bilgisine sunacağım”* 

*"İHALE BİLGİLERİ SATILIYOR"*
Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı’na yapılan baskında odasının altındaki gizli bölmede birçok belge bulunan İstihbarat şube Müdürü Binbaşı Kemalettin Yakar ile ilgili tutulan bir notta, *“Kemalettin Yakar’ın çok fazla borcu var. Kredi kartları iptal ediliyor. Kullandığımız kızlar adına kredi çekti ama kapatamadı. Bu yüzden eski görüştükleriyle habersiz görüşüyor. Galiba bilgi satıyor. İleride başımıza bela olur”* ifadeleri yer aldı. İddianamede ayrıca savunma sanayi ihaleleriyle ilgili çeteyle bağlantılı olarak çalışan subayların bilgileri irtibatlı oldukları firmalara sattıkları da anlatıldı. 

*AMİRALLERİN KIZLARINA FİşLEME*
ürgüt lideri Albay İbrahim Sezer’in evinde yapılan aramalarda ele geçirilen bir flash bellekte de “A.kızları” isimli bir dosya bulundu. Dosyada halen görevde olan 10 amiralin isimlerinin yanında kızlarının isimleri ve karşılarında da cinsel içerikli birçok fişleme yazısının olduğu ortaya çıktı


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*Cihaner dosyası sil baştan* 



25.02.2011* - 11:39*

*İlhan Cihaner hakkında Adalet Bakanlığı'ndan soruşturma izni alınmadan soruşturma başlatıldığı gerekçesiyle dosya Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na gönderildi.* 

*Cihaner, Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinin kendisi hakkında verdiği karara ilişkin, ''Bugünkü sonuca ulaşmak için hukuk bilmeye gerek yoktu, Türkçe bilmek yeterliydi'' dedi.* 

*ANKARA-* Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi, eski Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner hakkındaki davada, Cihaner'in üzerine yüklenen suçun Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulu'nca ''görev suçu'' kabul edildiğine işaret ederek, Cihaner'in ''Ergenekon terör örgütüne üye olmak'' suçlamasıyla yargılandığı davada, Adalet Bakanlığı'ndan soruşturma izni alınmadığı gerekçesiyle, dava dosyasını tekrar Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na gönderdi. 

Cihaner, Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi'nde, *''Görevi kötüye kullanmak ve imar kirliliğine neden olmak''* suçlamasıyla yargılanmaya devam edilecek. Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi'ndeki duruşmaya sanıklar Cihaner, *Ali Tapan, şenol Bozkurt, Orhan Esirger, Nedim Ersan, Erkin Erkut, Recep Gençoğlu, şinasi Demir, Sabri Barkın İnce, Yaşar Baş, Kıvılcım üstel* ve davaya müdahil olmak talebinde bulunan Ahmet Demir'in avukatı Adnan şeker ile sanık avukatları katıldı. 

Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulu'nun Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi ile İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi arasındaki olumlu görev uyuşmazlığının çözümüne ilişkin kararı Daire Başkanı Ertan ülker tarafından okundu. Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulu'nun Cihaner'in üzerine yüklenen suçun, kişisel suç kapsamında değil *''Görev suçu kapsamında''* kabul ettiğine işaret eden ülker, hakim ve savcıların görev suçlarına ilişkin soruşturma ve kovuşturmalarının 2802 Sayısı Hakimler ve Savcılar Yasası uyarınca yapılması gerektiğinin vurgulandığını söyledi. 

Cihaner'in ''Ergenekon terör örgütüne üye olmak'' iddiasıyla yargılandığı davada Adalet Bakanlığı'ndan soruşturma izni alınmadığını, bu usul eksikliğinin de Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulu'nun kararında vurgulandığını belirten ülker, *Cihaner ve diğer sanıklar hakkında açılan dava dosyasının ayrılarak Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderilmesine karar verildiğini bildirdi.* 

*Dava dosyası Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na gönderilecek. Başsavcılık, Cihaner'in yargılanması için Adalet Bakanlığı'ndan soruşturma izni talep edecek. Bakanlığın soruşturma izni vermesi durumunda Erzincan'a en yakın ağır ceza mahkemesi başkanlığı olan Tunceli Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanlığı son soruşturma yapılması kararı verirse hazırlanan iddianame Yargıtay'a gönderilecek.* 

Cihaner hakkında, *''Görevi kötüye kullanmak, imar kirliğine neden olmak ve evrakta sahtecilik''* iddialarıyla açılan davanın görülmesi ise Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinde devam edilecek. 

*"BU SONUCA ULAşMAK İüİN HUKUK BİLMEYE GEREK YOKTU"*
Eski Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner, Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesinin kendisi hakkında verdiği karara ilişkin, *''Bugünkü sonuca ulaşmak için hukuk bilmeye gerek yoktu, Türkçe bilmek yeterliydi*'' dedi. 

Duruşmada suçtan zarar gördüğünü iddia eden Ahmet Demir'in avukatı Adnan şeker, davaya katılma ve reddi hakim taleplerinde bulundu. Cihaner ve diğer sanıklar katılma talebinin yerinde olmadığını ve bu talebin reddini istedi. Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesi Başkanı Ersan ülker, Ahmet Demir'in sanıklara yüklenen suçtan doğrudan doğruya zarar görmediğini belirterek, Demir'in müşteki olarak davaya katılma talebinin oybirliği ile reddedildiğini bildirdi. 

Duruşmada, İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı davasının sanıkları Dursun üiçek ile Serdar üztürk'ün avukatları da İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı davasının, Cihaner'in ve diğer sanıkların yargılandığı dava ile birleştirilmesini talep etti. Bu talep üzerine Cumhuriyet savcısı davaların birleştirilmemesini, ayrı ayrı sonuçlandırılmasını istedi. 

Duruşmaya verilen kısa aranın ardından Daire Başkanı ülker, İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı davası ile mevcut yürütülen davanın birleştirilmesi yönündeki taleplerin reddine, bu aşamada davaların birleştirilmesine yer olmadığı yönünde oybirliği ile karar alındığını açıkladı. 

*Cihaner'in ''Ergenekon terör örgütüne üye olmak'' iddiasıyla yargılandığı davada Adalet Bakanlığından soruşturma izni alınmadığını, bu usul eksikliğinin de Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulunun kararında vurgulandığını belirten ülker, Cihaner ve diğer sanıklar hakkında açılan dava dosyasının ayrılarak Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderilmesine karar verildiğini bildirdi.* 

Daire ayrıca daha önceki duruşmalarda istenilen belgeleri zamanında göndermeyen sorumlular hakkındaki soruşturmalara ilişkin evrakların da ilgili mahkeme ve Cumhuriyet savcılıklarına gönderilmesine karar verdi.

*"TüRKüE BİLMEK YETERLİYDİ"* 
İlhan Cihaner duruşmanın ardından gazetecilere yaptığı açıklamada, kendilerinin ilk günden itibaren öne sürdüğü usul eksikliğinin bugün dairece kabul edildiğini belirterek, '*'Bugünkü sonuca ulaşmak için hukuk bilmeye gerek yoktu, Türkçe bilmek yeterliydi. Bu olay Türkiye'de yargının, Yargıtay'ın ve Danıştay'ın yeniden dizaynının gerekli olduğunu bir kez daha ortaya koymuştur''* dedi. 

Kendisi ve diğer sanıkları mağdur edenlerden bakanlığın ve Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulunun (HSYK) hesap sormasını isteyen Cihaner, yargılanma hakkının bile ellerinden alındığını öne sürdü. 

Cihaner, Yargıtay ve Danıştay'a üye seçimlerini de eleştirerek, *''HSYK'nın yargıya seçtiği üyelerle yargının taşeronlaştırılması devam ediyor. Bakanlık bürokratlarının yüksek yargıya taşınması devam ediyor. Seçilen üyeler içerisinde sadece 4 kadın var. Seçimin nasıl yapıldığını iyi anlamamız gerekiyor''* diye konuştu.


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*Sehven mağduru duruşmada patladı*



*Balbay AİHM'e başvurdu* 

25.02.2011* - 13:22*

*İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanığı gazeteci Tuncay üzkan, ''Kadıköy 1. bölgeden milletvekili adayıyım. Ben siyaset yapmak istiyorum. Seçim bölgemde çalışmak istiyorum'' dedi.* 

*Davanın tutuklu sanıklarından Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi ise, 'Tüfek icat oldu mertlik bozuldu’ derlerdi. şimdi namertlik kavramı da değişti. 3 kuruşluk mermi yerini 25 kuruşluk CD’ye bıraktı" diye konuştu.* 

*Tutuklu sanık Cumhuriyet gazetesi yazarı Mustafa Balbay'ın avukatları, adil yargılanma hakkı, ifade özgürlüğü ile özgürlük ve güvenlik hakkının ihlal edildiği gerekçesiyle Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesine (AİHM) başvurduğu belirtildi.* 
*İSTANBUL-* Emekli Orgeneraller Hurşit Tolon ve şener Eruygur’un sanıkları arasında yer aldığı İkinci Ergenekon Davası’nın 107’nci duruşması görülmeye başlandı. Aralarında gazeteciler Mustafa Balbay ve Tuncay üzkan’ın da bulunduğu 28’i tutuklu toplam 117 sanığın yargılandığı davanın bugünkü duruşmasına tutuklu sanıklar İnönü üniversitesi eski Rektörü Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu, Başkent üniversitesi eski Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberal, emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz, emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur, emekli Albay Levent Göktaş, İbrahim üzcan ve Oğuz Bulut katılmadı. 

Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, sanık ve avukatlarının taleplerinin alınmasına geçileceğini belirtti. Duruşmada, geçtiğimiz günlerde emniyette gözaltında bulunduğu sırada telefon rehberine sehven bir Hizbut tahrir örgütü üyesinin telefon rehberi yüklenen tutuklu sanık Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi konuştu.

*"BİZ MUSTAFA KEMAL’İN ASKERLERİYİZ"*
üelebi, "Bu iddianameyi ellerimizle kazarak içerisindeki karanlığı boşalttık. Benimle ilgili suçlamalar incelendiğinde dahi bunun TSK şahsında milletimize açılmış bir savaş olduğu anlaşılacaktır" dedi. "Bu tezgahların sahiplerinin boynunu adaletin karşısında bükük bıraktım" diyen Teğmen üelebi sözlerine şöyle devam etti: "'*Tüfek icat oldu mertlik bozuldu’ derlerdi. şimdi namertlik kavramı da değişti. 3 kuruşluk mermi yerini 25 kuruşluk CD’ye bıraktı. Gez, göz, arpacığın yerini, CD, bilgisayar ve enter aldı. ’Kasten" yapılan işlemlerin yerini ise ’Sehven’ aldı. Hedef dün olduğu gibi bugün de Türk askeri. üanakkale’de yenemediler, Sarıkamış’ta yok edemediler, Kurtuluş Savaşı’nda da yenemediler. şimdi bizi üfleyerek yok etmeye çalışıyorlar. Biz Mustafa Kemal’in askerleriyiz. Işığımız o."* 

*BAşKAN UYARDI: "ALKIşI İüİNİZDEN YAPIN"*
Teğmen üelebi’nin bu sözlerinin ardından izleyiciler bölümünden alkış sesleri yükseldi. Bunun üzerine, Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, *"Lütfen mahkemeyi başka tedbirleri almaya zorlamayın. Alkışı dışardan değil, içinizden yapın"* uyarısında bulundu. 

*BALBAY: CUMHURİYET MİTİNGLERİNİ HATIRLADINIZ MI?*
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada söz alan üzkan, Mısır ve diğer Afrika ülkelerindeki isyanları anımsatarak, *''O halkın isyanını izlerken hiç Cumhuriyet mitingleri aklınıza geldi mi? Cumhuriyet mitingleriyle Mısır'da yaşananları karşılaştırdınız mı?''* diye konuştu. Mısır'da yaşananların Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan tarafından demokratik bir eylem olarak görüldüğünü ifade eden üzkan, *''Mısır'da darbe oldu. Başbakan bunu halk hareketi olarak gördü. Bir tek camın, burnun bile kırılmadığı o meydanların sesini darbeci diye yargılıyorsunuz. Libya'da, Tunus'ta, Cezayir'de, Mısır'dakilerin adı ne? Ben sesimi yükselttiğimde burada yargılanacağım. Onların asker gelir, tepesine vurur, herkesi dağıtır. Bu demokratik halk ihtilalidir. Bu çelişkinin farkında mısınız?''* dedi. 

İddianameyi *''politik metin''* olarak yorumlayan üzkan, mahkeme heyetine hitaben *''Sizin bildiğiniz ve bana söylemediğiniz bir şey var mı? Kendi aranızda konuşuyorsunuz''* diye sordu. Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün'ün *''Kendi aramızdaki konuşmalarınızı size söylemek zorunda değiliz''* demesi üzerine üzkan, heyetin kendisiyle ilgili peşin hükmü olup olmadığını sordu. 

şengün de kendisiyle ilgili her şeyin dosyada olduğunu kaydetti. Haziran ayında yapılması planlanan seçimlere de değinen üzkan, şöyle devam etti: 

*''Kadıköy 1. bölgeden milletvekili adayıyım. Fiilen bunu nasıl engellersiniz? Anayasal hakkımı kullanmak istiyorum. Siyaset yasağı uygulayamazsınız. Ben düşünce suçlusuyum. Ya bana eylemimi söyleyin, ya da prangalarımı çözün. Halkla kucaklaşarak siyaset yapacağım. Ben siyaset yapmak istiyorum. Seçim bölgemde çalışmak istiyorum. 30 aydır tutukluyum. Siyaseten benimle hesaplaşmak isteyen varsa halk orada, meydan orada.''* 

*BALBAY AİHM' BAşVURDU* 
Duruşmada konuşan Balbay, Türkiye'nin Uluslararası Siber Suçlar Sözleşmesi'nin sadece bir maddesini yasaya geçirdiğini ancak bunu da uygulamadığını belirterek, kendisiyle ilgili dijital delillerin hukuka aykırı olarak toplandığını ileri sürdü. Mahkemenin bunların ne ölçüde delil olup olmadığına ilişkin karar vermesi gerektiğini ifade eden Balbay, *''Gelin, Türkiye'nin Uluslararası Siber Suçlar Sözleşmesi'ne imza atması için karar çıkarın''* dedi. 

*''Amerika'da gazetecilerin yaptıkları haber nedeniyle tutuklanmalarının üzerinden 1,5 asır geçtiğini, ancak Türkiye'de bugünkü iktidar mantığında, televizyon kurmanın bile terör örgütü kurmaktan daha tehlikeli göründüğünü''* savunan Balbay, *''Dünya iletişim çağından uzay çağını yakalamak istiyor, biz uzay çağında suç yakalıyoruz''* diye konuştu. 

İstanbul 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi hakimlerinden İdris Asan'ın Yargıtay üyeliğine atandığını belirten Balbay, sanıklardan Levent Göktaş'ın *''100'den fazla hata yaptı''* dediği hakimin vereceği kararların adil olamayacağını iddia etti. 

*ARAP üLKELERİNDEKİ PROTESTOLAR* 
Tunus, Mısır ve Libya'daki gelişmelere değinen Balbay, Türkiye'deki demokrasinin Ortadoğu ülkelerinden bile daha geriye gittiğini, Arap ülkelerindeki protestoların beğenilip demokratik ilan edildiğini savunarak, *''Türkiye'de hükümeti devirmeye teşebbüs etmek gibi ucu bucağı açık suç yaratacaksınız. Arap ülkelerinde tek adamdan demokrasiye geçiş koşulları aranırken, Türkiye'de demokrasinin bütün olanakları kullanılarak 'tek adam'la yönetime gidiş var''* şeklinde konuştu. 

Mustafa Balbay, duruşma salonunun olduğu binada sanıkların beklediği alanın genişletilmesi için çalışmaların başladığını ifade etti. *''Bizi kim katletti? 2 yıldır kim öldürüyor? Türkiye'yi açık hava hapishanesine çeviren mantık nedir? Bu komployu da aramak zorundasınız'' diyen Balbay, ''Türkiye'de geçmişin intikamını alma güdüsü var. Bu havada intikam kokusu var''* diye konuştu. 

Adnan Menderes'in yargılanmasının 9 ay 15 gün, Mithat Paşa'nın yargılanmasının 14 ay sürdüğünü anlatan Balbay, *''Sizi İngiliz hakimlerle karşılaştırmak istemem ama Mithat Paşa'yı yargılayan hakimler 'Bu delillerle bu dava açılmaz' dediler''* ifadesini kullandı. Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül'ün, İran'da tutuklanan 2 Alman gazetecinin serbest bırakılması için aracı olduğunu ve Almanya Cumhurbaşkanı'nın kendisine teşekkür ettiğini belirten Balbay, Türkiye'de ise bu davada aydınlar ve gazetecilerin tutuklu yargılandığını kaydetti. 

Normal ağır ceza mahkemelerinin işleyişine göre 30 yıldır yargılandıklarını ifade eden Balbay, *''30 yıllık yargılama sonunda geldiğiniz noktayı tekrar gözden geçirin. Sabır taşı olsa çatlar. Bakış açınızı ortaya koyun. Bu hem davanın seyrini değiştirecek hem de bizi siyasi iktidarın önünde malzeme yapmaktan kurtaracaktır. Ben yaşamımı, bu ülke için ortaya koydum. Balbay'ı ne kadar kazırsanız kazıyın, altından Atatürk Türkiyesi için kendini adamış bir insan bulacaksınız''* dedi. 

Duruşma, sanıkların taleplerinin alınmasıyla devam ediyor. 

*BALBAY'IN AİHM BAşVURUSU*
Bu arada, Mustafa Balbay'ın avukatları, müvekkillerinin adil yargılanma hakkı, ifade özgürlüğü ile özgürlük ve güvenlik hakkının ihlal edildiği gerekçesiyle AİHM'e başvuruda bulunduklarını belirtti. Avukatlar Mehmet İpek, Aydın Metin ve Hasan Hüseyin Altaş tarafından hazırlanan dilekçede, Balbay'ın ''Ergenekon'' kapsamında tutuklanması sürecine değinildi. Dilekçede, Balbay'ın soruşturma ve yargılama aşamasında tahliyesi için yapılan itirazların hep aynı gerekçelerle reddedildiği ifade edilerek, yargılamanın 28. celsesinden itibaren müvekkillerinin tahliye talebinin ayrı olarak değerlendirilmeye başlandığı, ancak mahkeme başkanının karşı oyuna rağmen yine basmakalıp ifadelerle hukuki gerekçelere dayandırılmadan reddedildiği kaydedildi. 

Balbay'ın tahliyesi için yapılan bütün taleplerin aynı gerekçelerle reddedilmesinin Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesi'nin (AİHS) 6. maddesinde belirtilen *''makul sürenin''* aşılmasına neden olduğu vurgulanan dilekçede, itirazlara karşı verilen itirazın reddi kararlarına karşı başvurulacak başka bir iç hukuk yolunun bulunmadığı, bu durumda da bütün iç hukuk yollarının tükendiği anlatıldı. 

*TAZMİNAT İSTENDİ* 
Dilekçede, Balbay'ın tutuklandıktan 9,5 ay sonra savunmasını yapabildiği, sanık sayısının fazla olmasından dolayı savunmaların tamamlanamadığı ve yargılamanın uzun süreceği ifade edilerek, tahliye taleplerinin sürekli ve yasal olmayan gerekçelerle reddedilmesinin AİHS'nin 5'inci maddesindeki *''özgürlük ve güvenlik hakkını ihlal ettiği''* kaydedildi. Yargılamanın, cezaevi kampüsü içinde özel olarak hazırlanan duruşma salonunda oluşturulan ayrı bir heyet tarafından yapıldığı ifade edilen dilekçede, yargılamanın tabii olmayan olağanüstü mahkeme tarafından yürütüldüğü, bunun AİHS'nin 6'ıncı maddesinde yer alan ''adil yargılama hakkını ihlal ettiği'' savunuldu. 

Dilekçede, Balbay'ın 24 kitabı olduğu, yegane amacı habere ulaşmak olan müvekkillerinin yaptığı görüşmeler, gazetedeki yazıları, televizyon, radyo programları, haber kaynaklarından aldığı bilgi ve belgeler nedeniyle kendisine suç isnat edilmesinin hukuken mümkün olmadığı belirtildi. 

Balbay'ın gazetecilik faaliyetleri nedeniyle tutuklu yargılandığı dile getirilen dilekçede, bunun da AİHS'nin 10. maddesi ile güvence altına alınan *''ifade özgürlüğünü ihlal ettiği''* vurgulandı. 

Dilekçenin sonunda, AİHS'nin 5, 6 ve 10. maddelerinin ihlal edildiğinin tespit edilmesi, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti'nin tazminata hükmedilmesi istendi.


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*Sızma sorular!* 


Akşam gazetesi dün manşetten OdaTV Sahibi Soner Yalçın’ın savcılık ifadesini vermeye devam etti. Günlerdir soruşturmanın gizli olduğu, bu belgeleri basına sızdırmanın suç olduğu yazılıyor. Ancak her zaman olduğu gibi ne Başbakan konuyla ilgili, ne İçişleri veya Adalet bakanları… Medyayı sindirmeye yönelik bu davanın hukuktan tamamen sıyrılması, iktidar tarafından yönlendirildiği savlarını güçlendiriyor. Hedefte elbet CHP de var…

Akşam’ın dünkü yayınına dönersek… Sızdırılan savcı ifadesine göre… OdaTV’nin bir hanım muhabiri, Soner Yalçın’la telefonda konuşurken Muharrem İnce’den söz ediyor. Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun yaptığı gizli bir toplantıyı gece evine kadar gelip kendisine haber verdiğini iddia ediyor, “En güvendikleri adam kuyularını kazıyor” diye ekliyor.

Muharrem İnce dün Meclis’te düzenlediği basın toplantısında muhabirin iddialarını yalanladıktan sonra sordu:

- Bu konuşmanın OdaTV davasıyla ilgisi nedir?

- Konuşmayı medyaya sızdıran kimdir?

İnce, sızdıran Emniyet de olsa asıl sorumlunun savcı olacağından hareketle Zekeriya üz hakkında dava açacağını bildirdi. Muharrem İnce’nin sorduğu iki sorunun daha üst muhatabı kuşku yok ki Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin.. Ancak Ergin’den de ses seda çıkmıyor.

Referandum kampanyasında bol bol sözü edilen bağımsız yargı, tarafsız yargı vaatleri çoktan unutuldu… Zaten hepsi masaldı…

Soru: Erdoğan’la televizyon mülakatıyla Kılıçdaroğlu’yla televizyon mülakatı arasında
ne fark var?

Yanıt: Erdoğan’la yapılanda azar işitirken Kılıçdaroğlu’yla yapılanda isterseniz azarlayabiliyorsunuz bile…


*Tutuk adalet…*

Barolar Birliği, şu sıralarda yargının bol kepçe uyguladığı tutuklama kararları konusunda evrensel hukuk ilkelerini anımsattı. İşte Ahsen Coşar imzalı bildiriden bir özet:

- Tutuklama, ceza niteliğinde olmayan, asıl değil istisnai olan, sadece “son çare” olarak başvurulması ve mutlak surette “makul sürede” sona erdirilmesi gereken bir tedbirdir.

- Yurtdışına çıkma yasağı ya da diğer başka adli kontrol araçları gibi daha az değerli bir araçla amacın sağlanabildiği durumlarda tutuklama, başvurulacak bir yöntem değildir.

- Sanıkların serbest bırakıldıkları takdirde kaçacakları veya kanıtları karartacakları “varsayımı”na dayalı olarak tutuklama kararı verilmesi ceza hukukunun temel ilkelerine ve AİHM kararlarına aykırıdır.

- AİHM’ye göre, tutukluluk kararı için makul bir kuşkunun varlığının yanı sıra kaçma, kanıtları karartma, yeni bir suç işleme gibi olguların bulunması, bunların ciddi kanıtlara dayanması gerekir.

- Tutukluluğun makul bir süreyi aşmaması, koruma önlemi olmaktan çıkarak cezaya ya da infaza dönüşmemesi gerekir.

Genelde ılımlı ve iktidara ters gelmeyecek bir yol izleyen Barolar Birliği’nin konuya el atması, uygulamaların vahim hal aldığına bir başka örnektir…


*Melih Aşık /* İLKKURşUN / 25 şubat 2011

----------


## bozok

*NEDİM şENER HAKLI MI, HAKSIZ MI*

 


24.02.2011 *02:08*

 Milliyet Gazetesinin haberine göre; gazeteci Nedim şener, gazeteci Soner Yalçın ve Zaman Gazetesi hakkında suç duyurusunda bulundu. 

Habere göre; Soner Yalçın mahkemedeki ifadesinde Odatv’de çıkan sözde belgelerde geçen *“Nedim”* ismindeki kişi için *“Nedim şener olabilir”* ifadesini kullanmıştı! şener de bundan yola çıkarak, dava açılması için başvuruda bulunma kararı aldı.

üncelikle şunu tekrar belirtelim; o sözüm ona dokümanlar iki ayrı tarihte casus programlar aracılığıyla Odatv bilgisayarında uzaktan yaratılmış ve aynı yöntemle hemen silinmiştir.

İmzasız ve isimsiz word sayfalarından bahsediyoruz. Yani bir tertipten. Mahkemeye, karar aşamasında sunulan bu belge ile kanıtlanmış olmasına rağmen, hakim “ben bu teknik konuları anlamam” dedi ve tutuklama kararı aldı. 

İşin garibi, tutuklamalara *“delil”* bu sahte belgelerdi!

şurası önemlidir…

Barış Pehlivan’a ve Barış Terkoğlu’na bu sözde belgelerin içeriği sorulmadı.

Onlara sorulan soruların çoğunluğu yaptıkları haberlerle ilgiliydi.

Avukatlarımız ifadelerin sonunda, medyaya *“suç delili”* diye yansıtılan bu dokümanların virüs yoluyla gönderildiğini söylediğinde, hakim ne dedi biliyor musunuz?

*“Ben onlarla ilgilenmiyorum. Benim ilgilendiğim, sorduğum sorulardı!”*

Bu sözlerle duruşmaya ara verildi ve Soner Yalçın’ın savcılıktaki sorgusunun bitmesi beklendi.

Ne zaman ki, Soner Yalçın hakim karşısına çıktı, o zaman Yalçın’a o sözde ve komik belgelerin içerikleri tek tek soruldu. 

Ve hem Pehlivan ile Terkoğlu, hem de Yalçın bu *“Suç delilleriyle”* tutuklandı.

şimdi…

şu tartışılıyor: Soner Yalçın Nedim şener’in adını ifade etti mi ?

Soner Yalçın ile Nedim şener bugüne kadar sadece 1 kez telefon görüşmesi yaptılar. Tüm tanışıklıkları budur!

Hiçbir zaman yan yana dahi gelmemişlerdir. 

Sadece bir telefon görüşmesi, o da 2 yıl önce…

Buna rağmen Nedim şener haksız değil, elbette hakkını yargıda arayacak.

Tabi ki bütün bunlar aydınlığa kavuşsun.

Nedim şener dahil herkes hukuka sığınsın.

Ama diyeceksiniz ki, hangi hukuk?

Tüm mesele de bu ya!


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*HALK TV SPEKüLASYONU NEDEN HEP GüNDEMDE*

 
24.02.2011 *14:17*

Büyük bir belge/kanıt bulmuş gibi yazıyorlar: Odatv, Halktv’yi alacakmış!
Eee…
Ne var bunda?

Halktv satın alma sürecini ve nasıl sonlandığını Ayhan Bozkurt geçen ay yazmadı mı?

(İlgili yazımız için TIKLAYINIZ)

Nesi gizli saklı bunun?

Tüm ayrıntıları yazdı Odatv.

Bazı meslektaşlarımız da “bu satışı etik bulmuyorum” dedi. Niye? Odatv bir tv kuramaz mı?

Soner Yalçın açıkça yazmıyor mu; *“partinin yayın organı olmaz, partinin tv’si olmaz”* ve CHP açıklamadı mı; partinin tv’si olmaz. O halde mesele nedir?

Odatv operasyonu tv girişimleri nedeniyle yapılmadı mı? Bazı meslektaşlarımız bu gerçeği görmüyorlar mı?

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*O KİTABI ODATV BİLGİSAYARINA CEMAATüİ POLİSLER Mİ YüKLEDİ*

 

Konu: Ahmet şık’ın yayınlanmamış kitabı

24.02.2011 *14:33*

Gazeteci Ahmet şık’ın henüz yayınlanmamış ve Sabri Uzun, Hanefi Avcı, Emin Aslan'ı da içeren kitabı odatv bilgisayarına nasıl girdi? şık, Nazlı Ilıcak’ı arayarak “avukatların iddiası doğruysa, üzerinde çalıştığım kitaptan haberdar olanlar (Cemaatçi polisler) çalışmamı bir şekilde ele geçirip, o bilgi notuyla Oda TV'nin bilgisayarlarına yüklemişlerdir" dedi. 

Nazlı Ilıcak’ın bugünkü yazısının ilgili bölümü şöyle: 

*…"Sabri Uzun"* adlı Word belgesinde ise, Emniyet İstihbarat eski Daire Başkanı, Hanefi Avcı'nın yakın mesai arkadaşı Sabri Uzun'un kitabıyla ilgili ilginç bilgiler bulunuyordu.* "şık- Sabri Kitap"* başlıklı belgede,* "Sabri'nin kitap konusunda çekincesi var; ikna etmeye çalışalım. Kitap seçimden önce yetişmeli. Nedim, Ahmet şık konusunda görüşsün. Kitaba çalışırken cesur olun. Nedim'i kutlarım, Ahmet'i çalıştırsın"* deniliyordu. Ayrıca,* "Oookitap"*dosyasında, Ahmet şık'ın *"poliste Fethullahçı yapılanmayı"* konu alan kitabı tümüyle yer alıyordu. Bu kitap yayınlanmadığına göre, nasıl Oda TV'nin belgeleri arasına girmişti?

O arada Ahmet şık beni aramaz mı! 

O da, kitabının Oda TV'ye nasıl gittiğini bilmiyordu.

*"Kitabı okumak için birisine verdiniz mi?"* diye sordum. Sadece, arkadaşı avukat Fikret İlkiz'e, *"Hukuki açıdan bir sorun olur mu?"* diye göndermişti. Bir nüshası, Bilgi üniversitesi'ndeki ofisinde, bir diğeri de evindeki bilgisayarındaydı. 

Ahmet şık,* "Kitabım çıkmadan beni itibarsızlaştırmaya çalışıyorlar"* dedi. Mesela, Medyasavar isimli internet sitesi *"Vay Ahmet vay, bu hiç şık olmadı"* diye manşet atmış. Ahmet şık'tan *"provokatör-gazeteci"* olarak söz etmiş. Bu sitede, şık'ın, Basın Yayın'da okurken, Cumhuriyet'te polis muhabirliği yaptığı, THKPC'li olduğu da yazıyor. şimdi de sözü Ahmet şık'a bırakalım: _"Nedim, arkadaşım, aynı zamanda meslektaşım. Ne o beni çalıştırır, ne de ben onu. Adı geçen polis müdürlerini, Sabri Uzun'u, Hanefi Avcı'yı, Emin Aslan'ı tanırım. üçü de yakın zamanda piyasaya çıkacak kitabımda yer alan isimler. Emniyet'teki cemaat örgütlenmesini anlatan kitabımda, komplolarla ayağı kaydırılan polis müdürlerinin başlarına neler geldiğini yazdım. Bitmemiş kitabımın kopyasının Oda TV'de işi ne? Ben de bilmiyorum. İki şık mevcut: Ergenekon güdümünde olduğu ileri sürülen Soner Yalçın'la ortak hareket ediyor olmam. Beni birazcık tanıyan, bu ihtimalin gerçek olmayacağını anlar. Soner Yalçın'ın kendisi mi böyle bir bilgi notu yazdı, onu da bilemem. Ama sorgusunda, bu dosyalardan haberi olmadığını söylüyor. Virüslü elektronik posta ihtimali daha aklıma yatıyor. Eğer avukatların iddiası doğruysa, üzerinde çalıştığım kitaptan haberdar olanlar (Cemaatçi polisler) çalışmamı bir şekilde ele geçirip, o bilgi notuyla Oda TV'nin bilgisayarlarına yüklemişlerdir."_ 

İşte iddialar ve verilen cevaplar. Peki gerçek ne? Bunun için biraz daha beklemek gerekecek.
*
*
*Odatv.com

*

----------


## bozok

*ODATV BAKIN KİMİ BüLECEKMİş*

 

24.02.2011 *14:51* 

Ne yazık ki..
Bazıları kendini gazeteci sanıyor…
Oysa…
Ne tarih biliyorlar ne de hadlerini!
şöyle:
Diyorlar ki, *“Odatv Alevileri bölecekti!”*
Nasıl yapacaktı bunu? Yazmıyorlar.
Oysa…
Polisin dinlediği telefon kaydı tutanağında Soner Yalçın Prof. İzzettin Doğan’la sohbet ediyor. 2 yıldır işsiz bir gazetecinin Cem Tv’ye alınmasını rica ediyor.
Yani Soner Yalçın ile Prof. Doğan dostlar.
Diğer yanda,
Soner Yalçın, Ali Balkız, Murtaza Demir ile de çok yakın arkadaş. Zaten her iki isim de Odatv’ye zaman zaman yazıyorlar.
Her iki gruba da yakın olan Soner Yalçın nasıl Alevileri bölecekmiş? İnsaf!
En azından bu vahim iddiayı bir yazıya- habere dayandırın. Ayıptır.
Bunlar ne Aleviliği biliyor, ne Alevi tanıyorlar.
Polis ne derse onu yazıyorlar. Alevi gazeteci!
Yazık…

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*MEHMETüİK’E KELEPüE TAKAMAZSINIZ!*

 

*"Hastaneye giden harp malulü bir Mehmetcik’tir. Ne siz ne de bir başkasının Mehmetcik’e kelepçe vurmasına izin vermem.”*

25.02.2011 *01:18*

 Adı, Oktay Yıldırım.

Ergenekon davasının bir numaralı sanığı.

3 yıl 8 aydır tutuklu.

Bugünlerde adı basında yine sık duyuluyor.

Ergenekon soruşturmasını başlattığı iddia edilen ümraniye bombalarının nasıl bir tertip olduğunu ortaya koyan polis kamerası görüntüleri haberlerde yer almaya başladı.

Ama konumuz bu değil.

Konumuz şu; 

Oktay Yıldırım astsubay.

Harp malulu sıfatıyla emekli.

Güneydoğu’da sakatlandı.

Tedavisi Silivri Cezaevinde de sürüyor.

Oktay Yıldırım mahkeme kararıyla Bahçelievler Fizik Tedavi Hastanesine sevk edildi.

Ancak üç seferdir gidemiyor. Gitmiyor!

üünkü:

Oktay Yıldırım’a kelepçe vurmak istiyorlar.

Reddediyor.

Bunu yürüyemediğini, kaçmak ihtimalinin olmadığı gibi gerekçelerle reddetmiyor. 

O diyor ki; 

*“Ben hastaneye Ergenekon tutuklusu kimliğimle gitmiyorum. Ben cezaevinde hasta olmuş ve bu nedenle hastaneye gidiyor değilim.

Hastaneye giden harp malulü bir Mehmetcik’tir.

Ne siz ne de bir başkasının Mehmetcik’e kelepçe vurmasına izin vermem.”*

Oktay Yıldırım zor yürüyor.

Rahatsızlığı her geçen gün artıyor.

üç seferdir hastaneye gitmeyi reddediyor.

Kendini değil, mensubu olduğu Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin onurunu düşünüyor.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*PAşALAR EYLEMDE*

 

*Hocaefendi “Gatakulli” demişti*

27.02.2011 *11:24*

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan bazı paşaların hastalanıp GATA’ya kaldırılmaları üzerine Fethullah Gülen hastalığa inanmayıp* “Bu işte bir gatakulli var”* demişti. Bu söz üzerine yandaş medya da, çoğu 80 yaşına dayanmış paşalar ile ilgili ağır ithamlarda bulunuldu. Güya hasta değillerdi, numara yapıyorlardı.

şimdi…

Balyoz Darbesi’nden tutuklu tüm askerlerin bir karar aldıkları öğrenildi. 

Hiçbiri ne pahasına olursa olsun hastaneye sevk istemeyeceklerdi. Kararı alan askerler bırakın hastaneyi, Silivri Cezaevi’nin revirine bile çıkmıyorlar. 

üoğu yaşlı olan askerlerin hasta olmalarına rağmen revire bile çıkmamaları yolunda cezaevinden kötü haberler gelmesi olasılığı artıyor.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*POLİSLER-SAVCILAR BU TELEFONLARI DA AüIKLASIN*

 


27.02.2011 *11:30*

Soner Yalçın’ın savcılık sorgusu basına yansıdı. Sorguda Yalçın'a yaptığı telefon görüşmeleri soruldu. Resmi yazıda Soner Yalçın’ın 8 aydır dinlendiği yazsa da, sorulan sorulardan yaklaşık 3 yıldır dinlendiği anlaşılıyor.

Soner Yalçın bu 3 yıl içinde Yalçın Küçük’le iki kez görüşüyor. Ergenekon iddianamesinde adı geçen şahıslardan çoğunu tanımıyor, bazılarıyla da 20 yıldır görüşmüyor. Telefon kayıtları bunu ortaya çıkarıyor.

Fakat…

Basına telefon kayıtlarını servis edip, özel hayatların bile yazılmasını isteyenler, telefon kayıtlarında *“seçici”* davranıyorlar. Soner Yalçın sanki sadece CHP’lilerle görüşüyor havası veriliyor. 

O halde…

Odatv olarak diyoruz ki!

Soner Yalçın’ın bu süreç içinde görüştüğü AKP’li bakanlara ilgili tape’leri de açıklayın.

- Milli Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül
- Devlet Bakanı Faruk üelik
- üevre ve Orman Bakanı Veysel Eroğlu…

Madem soruşturma tüm yönleriyle yapılacak, basına telefon kayıtlarını “servis” edenler bu telefon görüşmelerini de ortaya dökmelidir.

Tabii ki…

Bu* “karanlık odaklar”* bu telefonları açıklamayacak. Ama Odatv olarak biz yazalım.

Bu telefon görüşmeleri sadece gazetecilik için yapılmıştır. Soner Yalçın Türkiye’de tanınmış, gazeteciliği ile övgü almış bir isimdir. Soner Yalçın’ın telefon tapeleri gazetecilere bir gözdağı için basına servis edilmektedir. 

Aslında denilen şudur:

*“Artık gazetecilik yapmayın!”*


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BALYOZ TUTUKLAMALARINA İTİRAZ 2-1 REDDEDİLDİ*

 

*Yapılan itiraz sonuç vermedi ve tutuklama hallerinin devamına karar verildi.* 

01.03.2011 *16:06*

Balyoz davasında 163 askerin tutukluluk kararına yaptıkları itiraz, İstanbul 11'inci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nce reddedildi. Karara mahkeme başkanı muhalefet şerhi koydu. Başkan, şerhinde Gölcük’te bulunduğu söylenen dokümanların yeni delil niteliği taşımadığını söyledi. 

CMK'nın 268. maddesi kapsamında verilen kararın yerinde olduğunu belirten mahkeme, itirazlar için dosyayı bir üst mahkeme olan 11. Ağır Ceza'ya gönderdi. Yapılan itiraz sonuç vermedi ve tutuklama hallerinin devamına karar verildi. 

Odatv olarak konuyu Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın avukatı Hüseyin Ersöz’e sorduk. İşte Ersöz’ün açıklamaları:

"Bugün 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin Balyoz tutuklamaları ile ilgili yapılan itirazlar hakkında vermiş olduğu redkararı, kendi içerisinde de birçok vahim olayı da barındırmaktadır. Sanık müdafilerinin büyük bir kısmı, Gölcük’teki belgelerle ilgili olarak ayrıntılı değerlendirmelerde bulunmuşlardı. Bu değerlendirmelerin içerisinde de Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı’ndan ele geçirildiği iddia edilen dokümanlarla ilgili bir hukuka uygunluk denetiminin bu noktada gerçekleşmemiş olduğu vurgulanmaktaydı.

*ASKERİ SAVCILIK RAPORU GüZüNüNE ALINMADI* 
Oysaki mahkeme kararına baktığımızda Onuncu Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin de aynı hataya düştüğünü ve donanma komutanlığından ele geçtiği iddia olunan belgelerle ilgili askeri savcılığın hazırlamış olduğu raporu göz önüne almaksızın, bir başka ifade ile hukuka uygunluk denetimi yapmaksızın bir karar vermiş olduğu görünmekte. Yine mahkemenin, tarafımızdan yapılmış bir başka itiraz olan CMK 33. maddesi çerçevesinde tutuklama ile ilgili savcılık tarafından talepte bulunulduktan sonra sanık müdafilerine söz verilmemesinin önemli bir hukuka aykırılık nedeni olduğu yönündeki değerlendirmelerimizi göz önünde bulundurmadığı görülmektedir. 

üyle ki mahkeme çok açık bir kanun hükmünü, yani CMK 33. Maddesini, ve 101. maddesini göz önüne almaksızın, sanık müdafilerine tutuklama ile ilgili bir talepte bulunulduğu takdirde söz verilmesine, sürecin uzaması olarak nitelendirilmesi de bu noktada savunma hakkına ve adil yargılama hakkı çerçevesinde iç hukuka aykırılığı içerisinde barındırdığını söylemek mümkündür. 

üyle ki 11 şubat 2011 tarihinde, tutuklama kararının verildiği celsede bu husus sanık müdafileri tarafından dile getirilmiş ve savunma hakkının bu noktada çiğnendiği belirtilmişti. Aynı celsede sanık müdafilerine söz verilirken, söz vermenin sadece müdahale talepleri ile ilgili olduğu, bununla ilgili davanın esaslarına ilişkin bir takım değerlendirmelerde bulunulmaması gerektiği yönünde mahkeme başkanının bir uyarısı vardı. Sanık müdafileri de hep bu çerçeve içerisinde konuşmalarını yapmışlardı. Bu sebepten 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin itirazların reddi kararında CMK 33. Maddesini ve 101. Maddesini göz önüne almaksızın, sanık müdafilerine söz verilmemesini önemli bir ayrıntı olarak görmemesi ve bu hususun itirazların değerlendirilmesi çerçevesinde de yine hukuki bir gerekçe olarak değerlendirilmemesini adil yargılanma hakkı ve savunma hakkı çerçevesinde ciddiyetle tartışılması gereken önemli hukuk ihlalleri olduğu değerlendirmesini yapıyoruz. 

*KARARIN ELEşTİRİSİ BAşKANIN şERHİNDEDİR*  
11. ağır ceza mahkemesi çoğunluk oylarıyla itirazların reddedilmesine karar verdi. 11 ağır ceza mahkemesi başkanının şerhine baktığımızda 2002 yılında oluşturulmuş olan cd’lerle ilgili sanıklar tarafından daha sonra herhangi bir eylem gerçekleşmiş mi? Veya 2002 yılında yapıldığı iddia olunan bu planlara ilişkin olarak sonraki aşamalarda icrai bir hareket yapılıp yapılmadığı hususunda iddianamede hiçbir değerlendirmenin bulunmadığını belirtmiş. Bu da önemli bir konudur. 

şöyle ki: ceza muhakemesi kanununda *“gönüllü vazgeçme”* dediğimiz bir husus da söz konusu. Bir an için bu harekat planlarının gerçek olduğunu kabul etsek bile 2002 yılından sonra icrai hiçbir hareketin bulunmadığı, bunlara ilişkin hiçbir düzenleme faaliyetinin bulunmadığı göz önüne alınırsa ve yine 2002 yılında oluşturulmuş olan CD’lerin içerisinde 2002 yılından sonraki bilgilerin de bulunduğunu göz önünde bulundurursak, böyle bir durumda söz konusu durumlarla ilgili hukuka uygunluk denetiminin bir an önce yapılmasının önemi de bu noktada karşımıza çıkmaktadır. Mahkeme başkanının muhalefet şerhini yazarken tutuklu olan sanıkların emekli olmalarını da yine göz önünde bulundurması, söz konusu harekat planları ile ilgili olarak icrai aşamaya da geçilmesinin ve sonradan bunların güncellenmiş olduğu iddiasıyla da yeniden yapılabileceği yönündeki savcılık değerlendirmelerinin de bu noktada geçerli olmadığını görüyoruz. Ve yine mahkeme başkanının yazmış olduğu muhalefet şerhindeki bir başka değerlendirmede ise Gölcük’te çıktığı ileri sürülen söz konusu dokümanların aslında dosya kapsamındaki belgeler ve dokümanlarla birebir aynı olduğu, bir başka ifade ile mahkeme başkanı yeni bir delil durumunun ortaya çıkmadığını, yeni delil olarak adlandırılan belge ve dokümanların bir kısmının eski dokümanlarla esas itibarıyla aynı içerik ve mahiyete sahip olduğu değerlendirmesini yapmış. 

Genel olarak özetlersek: 11. Ağır ceza mahkemesi tarafından verilmiş olan karar, birçok hukuka aykırılığı içerisinde barındırmakta ve bunlardan en önemlisi de tutukluluk koşullarını, sanıkların hukuki ve fiili durumları açısından hiçbir değerlendirmeye tabi tutmaksızın soyut ve klişe nedenlerle bu itirazların reddine karar vermiş olmasıdır. Bu kararın asıl eleştirisi karara muhalefet şerhi koymuş olan mahkeme başkanının yazmış olduğu satırlarda gizlidir. Bunun ötesinde söyleyecek çok bir söz yoktur.

Ancak bilinmesi gereken bir başka husus da şudur; soruşturma safhasının hiçbir aşamasında ve kovuşturmaya geçildiği anda 10. Ağır ceza mahkemesi tarafından verilen yakalama kararında haklarında özgürlüğü kısıtlayıcı hiçbir tedbir ön görülmeyen kişilerin de yeni bir delil durumu ortaya çıkmadığı halde özgürlüklerinin kısıtlanmasına karar verilmesi de irdelenmesi gereken, sorgulanması gereken ve eleştirilmesi gereken hususların başında geliyor." 

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ZULüMHANEDEN EZİYETHANEYE*

 


01.03.2011 *23:41*

Dün (28 şubat) akşam saat 16:30 da gelen bir taleple Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumunda 4/5/8 numaralı bölümlerde kalan Ergenekon Tutuklularının hepsinin eşyalarının toplanılması ve başka bir yere nakline karar verildiği bildirildi. Taşınma sabaha kadar sürdü. Taşınma çok yoğun güvenlik önlemleri altında sürdürüldü, tutuklular sürekli güvenlik kontrollerinden geçirildiler. Ancak asıl süpriz taşınılan 1 nolu cezaevine gelindiğinde ortaya çıktı ve herkes şoke oldu. 1 nolu ceza evi henüz kaba inşaat halindeydi! İçerisi girilecek gibi değildi. Tutuklular ve cezaevi yönetimi arasında gerginlikler yaşandı. Tutuklular bunun bilerek yapıldığını ve 28 şubata bilerek getirildiğini ve temizlenmemiş inşaat pisliği içindeki koğuşlara kasıtlı olarak konulduklarını söylediler. üzellikle 70-75 yaşlarında olan hasta paşalar temizlik çalışmalarında oldukça zorlandılar. Temizlik nedeniyle tutukluların elleri parçalandı, havanın çok soğuk olması, süpürgenin dahi bulunmaması gibi nedenler temizlikle uğraşmayı daha da zorlaştırdı. Gece başlayan sevk nedeniyle akşam yemeği ve sabah kahvaltısı bile alamadılar.

*ADALET BAKANLIğI: İDDİALAR GERüEK DEğİL*

üte yandan Adalet Bakanlığından şu açıklama yapıldı: 

"Bugün (1 Mart 2011) bazı internet sitelerinde yayımlanan haberlerde, "Silivri Cezaevinde taşınma sırasında tutuklulara akşam yemeği ile sabah kahvaltısı verilmediği, tutuklulara kötü muamele yapıldığı, cezaevinin inşaat halinde olduğu ve yeterince ısıtılmadığı" yönünde gerçeği yansıtmayan iddialar gündeme getirilmiştir.

Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Kampüsünde inşaatları devam ettiği için daha önce açılamayan 1 ve 2 Nolu L Tipi Kapalı Ceza İnfaz Kurumları inşaatların tamamlanmasının ardından faaliyete alınmıştır. Söz konusu cezaevlerinde inşaat faaliyetleri ve diğer eksiklikler tamamlanmış olup binaların ısıtılması konusunda da herhangi bir sorun yaşanmamaktadır.

Cezaevlerindeki yoğunluk nedeniyle ilgili Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca kampüsteki diğer binalar ile ve Metris 1 ve 2 Nolu T Tipi Ceza İnfaz Kurumlarından yeni açılan bölümlere hükümlü ve tutuklu nakilleri yapılmaktadır. Bu nakiller sırasında hükümlü ve tutuklulara akşam yemeği ve sabah kahvaltısı verilmiştir. Akşam yemeği ile sabah kahvaltısı verilmediği ve bazı tutuklulara kötü muamele yapıldığı iddiaları hiçbir şekilde gerçeği yansıtmamaktadır. Ayrıca cezaevinin inşaat halinde olduğu ve yeterince ısıtılmadığı iddiası da doğru değildir.”

*İNSAN HAKLARI KOMİSYONUNA BAşVURU* 

Tuncay üzkan’ın Avukatı Ahmet üörtoğlu bu konuda TBMM İnsan Hakları Komisyonu Başkanlığı’na şu başvuruyu yaptı: 

"23.09.2008 tarihinden bu yana şuçunun ne olduğunu bilmeden tutuklu bulunan müvekkilim Ahmet Tuncay üZKAN 28.02.2011 tarihi gecesi kendisine tebliğ edilen cezaevinde yatacağı yerin değiştirilmesine ilişkin tebligata aldıktan sonra zor kullanma tehditi ve devamında zor kullanılarak yönetmeliklere, yasalara, uluslar arası sözleşmelere ve insan haklarına ilişkin temel düzenlemelere aykırı bir şekilde tek başına bir hücreye konmuş ve bundan sonra burada yatacağı kendisine bildirilmiştir. Konuya ilişkin ilgili kurum ve kuruluşlara yaptığı el yazısı başvuruları ekte tarafınıza iletilmekte olup bu durumun sonlandırılması için gereğinin yapılmasını saygılarımla arz ve talep ederim. 

Ve işte üörtoğlu’nun başvusuna eklediği belgeler":









*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da gazetecilere operasyon!*



Geçtiğimiz günlerde gazeteci Soner Yalçın ile birlikte 2 Odatv çalışanının da gözaltına alınmasıyla başlayan soruşturma kapsamında İstanbul ve Ankara’da eş zamanlı olarak aralarında gazetecilerin de bulunduğu 10 kişinin evine baskın yapıldı. Erken saatlerde yapılan baskında, gazeteci Ahmet şık, Yalçın Küçük, Sait Kılıç (Odatv yazarı), Nedim şener, Doğan Yurdakul (Odatv Genel Koordinatörü), İklim Bayraktar (Odatv yazarı), Mümtaz İdil (Odatv Ankara temsilcisi) ve eski MİT mensubu Kaşif Kozinoğlu'nun evinde arama yapıyor. Müyesser Yıldız'ın (gazeteci) Ankara'daki evinde de arama var. 
Ayrıca ev ve ofislerinde arama yapılan 11 kişi hakkında 'gözaltı kararı' da var.

*NEDİM şENER'İN EVİNDE ARAMA*


*video için tıklayın*


*OPERASYON 07.00'DE BAşLADI*

Polis ekipleri, saat 07:00’de eş zamanlı olarak başlatığı aramalarda ilk önce gazeteci Ahmet şık’ın Kabataş’taki evine geldi. Bilgi üniversitesinde Medya ve İletişim Sistemleri üzerine ders veren Ahmet şık’ın evine gelen polis ekipleri, aynı anda üniversitedeki odasında da arama yapmaya başladı. Odatv baskınında yapılan aramada Ahmet şık’ın polis-cemaat ilişkilerini ele alan ve basımı henüz yapılmayan kitabının taslaklarının bulunduğu iddia edilmişti. 

*YALüIN KüüüK'üN OFİSİNE üİLİNGİR üAğIRILDI*

Prof. Dr. Yalçın Küçük'e Ankara'daki Yüzüncü Yıl'daki üncü Sitesi'nde bulunan evinde ve ofisinde sabahın erken saatlerinde aramalar başlatılmıştı.

Yalçın Küçük'ün ofisine alarm sistemi nedeniyle giremeyen güvenlik güçlerinin çilingir yardımıyla alarm sistemini etkisiz hale getirdiği ve kapıyı açtığı, aramalara bu şekilde başlayabildiği öğrenildi.

Ofiste “Ergenekon” soruşturması kapsamında çeşitli belgelerin arandığı ve incelendiği bildirildi.

Küçük'ün evindeki ve ofisindeki aramalar devam ediyor.

*YALüIN KüüüK'üN EVİ ARANDI*


*video için tıklayın*


*GAZETECİ SAİT KILIü GüZALTINA ALINDI*

Sait Kılıç'ın üsküdar'daki evindeki arama sona erdi. Polisler ilk olarak evden evraklar ile çıktı. Daha sonra Kılıç da evden çıkarılarak polis aracına bindirildi. 

*NEDİM şENER'İN EVİNİN ARANMASINA TEPKİ*

Polislerin, Nedim şener'in Bakırköy Kartaltepe Mahallesi Akın Yolu Sokak Oğuzhan Sitesi'ndeki evinde arama yapmaya başlamasının ardından bazı komşularının pencerelerine ve balkonlarına Türk bayrağı astığı görüldü 

*HAKLARINDA GüZALTI KARARI VAR* 

ERGENEKON soruşturması kapsamında 11 şüpheli hakkındaki arama kararı Ergenekon savcısı Zekeriya üz’ün talebi üzerine İstanbul nöbetçi 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından verildi. Haklarında gözaltı kararı verilen 11 kişi "ergenekon terör örgütü üyesi olmak" la suçlanıyor.

Prof. Dr. Yalçın Küçük, gazeteci Nedim şener, yazar Doğan Yurdakul, eski MİT’çi Kaşif Kozinoğlu, gazeteci Ahmet şık, Oda TV yazarı Eren Sait üakır, Oda TV Ankara Temsilcisi Mümtaz İdil, Oda TV muhabiri İklim Bayraktar, Oda TV yazarı Müesser Yıldız, Oda TV yazarı üoşkun Musluk ile Aydın Bıyıklı hakkında gözaltı ve arama kararı verildi.

*ARAMALARIN GEREKüESİ 'ERGENEKON TERüR üRGüTü üYELİğİ'*

Aramalar, 'Ergenekon terör örgütü üyeliği' ve 'halkı kin ve düşmanlığa tahrik etmek' gerekçeleriyle yapılıyor.

*EVLERİNDE ARAMA YAPILAN İSİMLER* 

Evlerinde arama yapılan isimler şöyle:

Gazeteci Nedim şener

Yazar Yalçın Küçük

Eski MİT'çi Kaşif Kozinoğlu

Odatv yazarı Sait Kılıç

Gazeteci Ahmet şık

Odatv muhabiri İklim Bayraktar

Odatv Ankara Temsilcisi Mümtaz İdil

Odatv’nin koordinatörü Doğan Yurdakul

Müyesser Yıldız

Aydın Bıyıklı 


03.03.2011 07:52 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*üzkan ve Balbay itiraz etti*

** 

*Zafer üskül: 52 mahkum sorun çıkarmadı, Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay itiraz etti*

Adalet Bakanı Ergin, Balbay ve üzkan’ın birlikte kaldıkları koğuştan alınarak hücrelere konulmasının mevzuata uygun olduğunu söyledi. İnsan Hakları Komisyonu Başkanı üskül de, “54 kişiden 52 ’si sorun çıkartmadan yeni binaya taşındı. Kötü muamele de yok” dedi. CHP Silivri’ye heyet gönderiyor.

Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin, Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay’ın tek kişilik koğuşlara konulmasının Ceza ve Güvenlik Tedbirlerinin İnfazı Hakkındaki Yasa çerçevesinde ve mevzuata göre yürütüldüğünü belirtti. Tutukluların mahkemeye sevk edildikleri maddeler dikkate alınarak cezaevlerinde birlikte ya da ayrı ayrı tutulmalarına karar verildiğini anlatan Ergin, şunları söyledi: “Bu kararı da infaz savcılıkları vermektedir. Balbay ve üzkan ile ilgili olarak yapılan uygulamanın esası şudur. ’Niçin birlikteydiler, neden ayrıldılar ’ sorusu sorulabilir. 



Silivri kampüsü içindeki fiziki imkanlar yetersizdi. Onun için bir arada bulunmaktaydılar. Orada yeni hizmete alınan bloklar, cezaevi üniteleri olmuştur. Dolayısıyla yasanın emredici hükmü, fiziki koşullar elverdiği sürece bu tür sanıkların, tutukluların ayrı ayrı barındırılmalarını emretmektedir yasa ve yönetmelik. Bundan kaynaklı bir uygulamadır. Tamamen yasanın ve tüzüğün uygulanmasına ilişkin husustur. Burada süreci belirleyecek olan da cezaevi idaresi ve savcılığıdır.” “üzkan ve Balbay ’ın tecrit uygulamasına tabi tutuldukları iddia edildi” denilmesi üzerine Ergin, cezaevlerindeki standartların, tutuklu ve hükümlülere göre ayrı ayrı uygulanmadığını, standartların yurt dışı ve yurt içi insan hakları kurullarınca periyodik olarak değerlendirildiğini bildirdi.



*‘28 şubat’ın intikamı mı?’*

Bir gazetecinin, “Tuncay üzkan ’ın koğuş değişikliğinin 28 şubata denk gelmesi, ’intikam mı alınıyor ’ şeklinde eleştirildi” demesi üzerine Bakan Ergin, “Böyle bir şey düşünüleceğini zannetmiyorum. “ dedi. TBMM İnsan Haklarını İnceleme Komisyonu Başkanı Zafer üskül ise tüm tutuklu ve hükümlülerin can güvenliğinin devlete emanet edildiğini belirterek, “Kişinin tek kişilik odaya konulması onun can güvenliğini ortadan kaldırmaz. Tek kişilik odaya konulanlar da sadece bu iki kişi değil. üzel bir uygulama yok” dedi. 

üskül, hem Silivri içinden hem de Silivri dışından, Metris Cezaevi ’nden tutuklu ve hükümlülerin yeni açılan bu binalara nakledildiğini bildirdi. 54 Ergenekon davası sanığının da bu binalara nakledildiğini belirten üskül, “Bu 54 kişiden 52 ’si tebligatı alarak, sorun çıkartmadan yeni binaya taşındılar. Ancak Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay itiraz etmişler. Bu kişilerin nakilleri sırasında kahvaltı ve yemek verilmediği iddiası doğru değil.”

*Ağırlaştırılmış müebbete tek kişilik*

Kanuna göre, ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası istenenler tek kişilik koğuşa, daha az ceza istenenler ise 3 kişilik koğuşa konuluyor. Yeni binalarda 1 ve 3 kişilik koğuşlar var. 1 kişilik koğuşlardan 4 tane yan yana var ancak mevzuata göre sadece 3 ’ü dolu olabiliyor, 1’i boş kalıyor. Böyle 9 kişinin ayrı ayrı konulabileceği tek kişilik koğuşların ortak havalandırma bölümü var. 


02.03.2011 22:32 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Kaşif Kozinoğlu'nun evinde de arama!*

 

Ergenekon kapsamında bu sabah evinde arama yapılan Kaşif Kozinoğlu, Türkiye'nin en gizemli askerlerinden biri. Eski bordo bereli Kozinoğlu ismi birçok kez gündeme gelmesine rağmen yüzünü gösteren temiz tek bir fotoğrafı olmayan eski bir MİT'çi...

Türkiye kamuoyu Kaşif Kozinoğlu'nu ilk kez 6 yıl önce dönemin Yargıtay Başkanı Eraslan üzkaya ile Alaattin üakıcı'nın davası için yaptığı görüşmenin ortaya çıkması ile tanıdı. 

*YARGITAY-MİT-MAFYA*

Telefon dinleme kayıtları ile ortaya çıkan bu olay o dönemde MİT-Mafya-Yargı üçgeninde yaşanan karmaşık ilişkileri gözönüne sermişti.

MİT bu gelişmelerin ardından ilk aşamada o dönemde görev başında olan Kaşif Kozinoğlu'na sahip çıktı. 

MİT'in açıklamasına göre Kozinoğlu, Yargıtay Başkanı'na yapılacak bir suikast girişimini araştırıyordu. Ancak daha sonra bu ihbarın üakıcı tarafından yapıldığı ortaya çıktı.

Mahkeme ise delillerden yola çıkarak yapılan görüşmelerin amacının üakıcı'nın davasının lehine sonuçlanması için bir girişim olduğunu ortaya koydu. 

*HAKKINDA DAVA AüILAN İLK üST DüZEY MİT'üİ*

Kozinoğlu o dönemde MİT'te Operasyon Başkan Yardımcısı idi ve geçici bir görev için Tokyo'da olduğu açıklanmıştı.

Böylece, MİT tarihinde ilk kez, üst düzey bir görevli için böyle "şok" bir iddiayla ve "çeteye yardım ve yataklık" maddesinden dava açılmış oldu.

Sonuçta üakıcı'nın Yargıtay'daki davasını, Yargıtay Başkanı Eraslan üzkaya aracılığıyla takip ettiği iddia edilen MİT'çi Kaşif Kozinoğlu 5 ay hapis cezası aldı.

*ESKİ BORDO BERELİ*

Kozinoğlu, hem eski bir bordo bereli hem de üst düzey MİT görevlisi olması nedeniyle ismi bu kadar gündeme gelmesine rağmen halen Türkiye'nin en gizemli isimlerinden biri.

Medyada yer alan fotoğrafı bile yıllar önce çekilmiş görüntü kalitesi oldukça düşük bir kare. 

Binbaşı rütbesi ile üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı'ndan emekli olan Kozinoğlu, daha sonra MİT'e çalışmaya başladı. 

*üZEL HAREKATüILARI EğİTTİ*

Kaşif Kozinoğlu, 1986 yılında üzel Harp Dairesi'nde görevli iken Polis üzel Harekat timlerini eğitmek üzere görevlendirildi. 

1987'de ise MİT'in kurduğu yurtdışında görev yapacak birimin kuruluşunda görev aldı. 

*AFGANİSTAN'DA GENERAL*

Kaşif Kozinoğlu, MİT'te Operasyon Başkanlığı'nın altında Asya ülkeleri Daire Başkanı Vekilliği yaptı. 

Kozinoğlu'nun Afganistan'daki etkinliği hem ABD'nin işgalinden önce hem de sonrasında devam etti. 

General Dostum'la yakın dostluğu bulunan Kozinoğlu, bu ülkenin önde gelenleri tarafından hala çok önemsenen bir aktör. Hatta bazı kaynaklara göre Kozinoğlu Afganistan'da general rütbesinde etkinliği olan biri.

*SAHTE DİPLOMA SKANDALI*

üzel Kuvvetlerin altında hizmet veren Muharebe Arama Kurtarma Birliği'nin kuruculuğunu yaptı. 1994 yılında yurtdışına çıkana kadar bu göredeydi. Görevi yıllar sonra yine Ergenekon operasyonunda yolları kesişecek Levent Göktaş'a bıraktı.

MİT-Yargıtay-Mafya üçgeninde yaşanan skandal sırasında Kozinoğlu ile ilgili ilginç bir olay daha ortaya çıktı. O da MİT'te yükselmek için teşkilata verdiği diplomanın sahte çıkması. (NTV) 


03.03.2011 11:09 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Bavulun hazır mı birader!*

 

Evinde arama yapılan gazetecilerden Nedim şener 18 şubat'ta Posta gazetesinde 'Gazeteci hesap soran ve hesap verebilen kişidir' başlıklı yazısında' “Soner Yalçın ve arkadaşlarının işi tamam, sıra sende” diye yazıyorlar demişti.

şener köşesinde şunları yazmıştı;

Soner Yalçın’ı da aldılar... Hrant Dink cinayetinde ihmali ve sorumluluğu bulunanların, Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten polisler olduğu anlaşıldığından beri bana yapılan uyarıların ardı arkası kesilmiyor. şimdi de “Sıra sende. Soner’e söylüyorduk, bak, oldu. Bavulun hazır mı birader? Kalın pijaman, yün donun tamam mı kardeş?” diyorlar. Ne korkunç! Doğruları yazanın, sesini yükseltenin yeri hapishane mi? Bunu herkes biliyor ve en acısı bunu herkes kabulleniyor. Kabullenme bir yana, bunun şakası, mavrası yapılıyor. Gazeteci, okuru adına herkesten hesap sorduğu gibi herkese hesap verebilen adamdır. Gazeteci, şefine, müdürüne, meslek örgütlerine, savcıya, hakime, en önemlisi okura hesap verebilmelidir.


Ama gazetecilik günümüzde öyle bir hale getirildi ki ‘geçici izinle’ yapılan bir mesleğe dönüştürüldü. Tekerleğine çomak soktuğunuz bir cemaat, muhalefet ettiğiniz bir siyasi, foyasını ortaya çıkardığınız bir bürokrat, maskesini düşürdüğünüz bir polis hapse attırarak sizi meslekten alıkoyabilir. İşte bunun için ‘geçici izin’ benzetmesini yapıyorum.

Gazetecilik yapma izniniz her an birileri tarafından iptal edilebilir! Ne felaket, ne ürkütücü, ne utanç verici bir tablo! İnsan hakları, demokrasi, meslek ilkeleri, sansürsüz yayıncılık çoktan rafa kalkmış durumda. Artık kimse kimseden saklamıyor. Uluorta söylüyorlar: “Korkuyorum, yazamıyorum. Mustafa Balbay ile Tuncay üzkan’ı görmüyor musun? 2.5 yıldır Silivri’deler.” Bense hala “Gazetecilikte korkuya yer yoktur. Gazetecilik çıkar ilişkilerini, duyguların mantığın önüne geçmesini, ideolojilere esir olmayı, özel hesap ve amaçlar uğruna kalem oynatmayı affetmez” diye çırpınıyorum. Bunu görenler de bana “Soner Yalçın ve arkadaşlarının işi tamam, sıra sende” demekte ısrar ediyorlar.


*BENİ DE ALABİLİRLER*

Nedim şener bir TV programında da şunları söylemişti;

'Adliyeden edindiğim bilgilere göre Soner Yalçın'a ait bir dosyada benim de adım geçiyor. İddiaya göre söz konusu listede Ergenekon örgütünün 'Kullanılacak gazeteciler' listesinde benim de adım varmış. Buradan çıkışta belki beni de alabilirler" şeklinde konuşmuştu.' 


03.03.2011 10:13 /* VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Ankara Barosu başkanı: Artık yeter!*



Ankara Barosu Başkanı Metin Feyzioğlu, "Ergenekon" soruşturması kapsamında gerçekleştirilen aramaları eleştirerek, aramaların Türk hukuk tarihinde kendine özgü bir yer edineceğini söyledi.

"Ergenekon" davası sanıklarından Prof. Dr. Yalçın Küçük’ün eski eşi Temren Küçük’ün evi, Cumhuriyet savcısı ve Ankara Barosu avukatları eşliğinde aranıyor. Ekiplerin evin kapısını çilingir yardımıyla açtığı öğrenildi.

Ankara Barosu Başkanı Metin Feyzioğlu, aramanın yapıldığı bina önünde yaptığı açıklamada, aramalara kanun gereği katıldıklarını belirterek, arama
kararında Temren Küçük’ün isminin geçmediğini, Yalçın Küçük’e ait iki adresin bulunduğunu kaydetti.

Aramaların gerekçe gösterilmeden yapıldığını ileri süren Feyzioğlu, "Aramalar, Türk hukuk tarihinde kendine özgü anlamlı bir yer edinecektir, arama kararları hukuka aykırıdır" dedi.

Arama kararında mutlaka bir fiil tanımı yapılması gerektiğini, örgüt üyesi olma iddiasının bir fiil olmadığın ifade eden Feyzioğlu, kişinin neyle suçlandığının yazılması gerektiğini söyledi.

Fiil somutlaştırılması yapılmadan arama kararı çıkartıldığını öne süren Feyzioğlu, "bundan böyle hiç kimsenin mesken özgürlüğü olmadığını, böyle bir kararın alınmasının iki dudak arasında olduğunu" iddia etti.

Ankara Barosu’nun darbelerin karşısında olduğunu bildiren Feyzioğlu, "Artık yeter, dursun lütfen. Bize bu toplumda hukukun ve demokrasinin olduğuna
dair işaretler verin. Toplumun düşünen insanlarına sesleniyorum. ’Benim başıma gelmedi’ demeyin, kendi başınıza geldiğinde kim ayağa kalkacak" diye konuştu.

Evin bulunduğu bina önünde açıklama yapan İşçi Partisi Genel Sekreteri Hasan Basri üzbey ise "hukukun olmadığı yerde aramalara gerekçe aramanın saflık olduğunu" öne sürerek, "Yapılan kanunsuzluktur. Burada hukuk yok. Türk yargısı, Türk adaleti yok. Bundan böyle Türkiye’nin hiçbir yerinde kimse sessiz kalmayacaktır" dedi. 


03.03.2011 11:47 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Mustafa ile Tuncay hain planlarını 500 günde kuramadılar mı?*


Adalet Bakanı Sadullah Ergin, İkinci “Ergenekon” davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay‘ın cezaevindeki yerlerinin değiştirilmesiyle ilgili olarak şunları söylemiş:

“Silivri kampüsü içindeki fiziki imkanlar yetersizdi. Onun için bir arada bulunmaktaydılar. Orada yeni hizmete alınan bloklar, cezaevi üniteleri olmuştur. Dolayısıyla yasanın emredici hükmü, fiziki koşullar elverdiği sürece bu tür sanıkların, tutukluların ayrı ayrı barındırılmalarını emretmektedir yasa ve yönetmelik. Bundan kaynaklı bir uygulamadır.” 

***

Diyelim ki Bakan Bey haklı...

Ve diyelim ki “davanın selameti” açısından, aynı davada yargılanan, “örgüt üyesi olmakla suçlanan” sanıkların ayrı hücrelerde tutulmasında yarar var...

üünkü aynı hücrede kalırlarsa, konuşup, ortak bir yol izlemeleri ve adaleti şaşırtmaları mümkün!

İyi de...

Tuncay üzkan tam 890 gündür içeride...

Balbay‘ın tutuklanmasının üzerinden ise 727 gün geçmiş...

Bu sürenin dörtte üçünden fazlasını, yani en az 500 günü ve geceyi aynı koğuşta geçirmişler...

Bun saatten sonra onları ayırmanın, kime ne yararı olabilir ki?

Daha önce “elverişli olmayan koşullar”, şimdi elverir hale geldi diye bugün gerçekleştirilen “ayrılık” en azından “mantığa aykırı” değil mi?

Eğer bu iki “azılı seri katil, gangster, gaspçı”nın bugüne kadar “ortak bir karar alma olasılıkları” varsa, 500‘den fazla gün ve gece boyunca boş mu durdukları sanılıyor?

***

Sadullah Bey kusura bakmasın; dün dile getirdiği “mazeret”in içi boş...

Hatta daha ötesi; bu, açık bir itiraf:

“Yasalar ve yönetmelikler ayrı hücrelerde kalmalarını emrediyordu ama biz koşullar elvermediği için bu yasaları ve yönetmelikleri uygulamadık.”

***

üok merak ediyorum; acaba yasalar ve yönetmelikler, bu itirafı da bir başka “suçun kanıtı” olarak görmez mi?


*Mustafa MUTLU* / VATAN GZT. / 3 Mart 2011

----------


## bozok

*SON DAKİKA* 

*Doğu Perinçek’in Hücreye Atılmasını Protesto Eden İP üncü Gençlik üyeleri Kocatepe’deki AKP Ankara İl Binasını İşgal Ettiler!* 

3 Mart 2011 



*İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek’in Hücreye Atılmasını Protesto Eden* *İşçi Partisi üncü Gençlik üyeleri Kocatepe’deki AKP Ankara İl Binasını İşgal Ettiler!*

*AMERİKAN UşAğI KATİL AKP,*
*AKP HALKA HESAP VERECEK,*

*ERGENEKON YALANI AMERİKAN PLANI SLOGANINI ATAN GENüLER GüZALTINA ALINDILAR..*

*İşüİ PARTİSİ GENEL BAşKANI DOğU PERİNüEK’İN ADALET BAKANLIğININ EMRİYLE SİLİVRİ’DE 10 METRE KARELİK HüCREYE ALINMASINI VE SU VE BENZERİ YAşAMSAL İHTİYAüLARININ VERİLMEMESİNİ PARTİ İL TEşKİLATLARI 4 MART CUMA GüNü SAAT 12.00′DA BüTüN İL ADLİYELERİNİN üNüNDE PROTESTO EDECEKLER.*

*İLKKURşUN* / 3 Mart 2011

----------


## bozok

*"ZULüMHANEYİ şİMDİ GüRECEKSİNİZ"*

 

*"Eşyalarınızı ayırın. Başka odalara nakledileceksiniz"* 

03.03.2011 *13:51*

Cumhuriyet gazetesi köşe yazarı Mustafa Balbay, Odatv'ye gönderdiği mektupta Silivri Cezaevi'nde yaşanan koğuş skandalını anlattı. F tipi koğuşlara alınan Balbay, yaşanan süreci ayrıntılarıyla ifade etti.

İşte Mustafa Balbay'ın mektubundaki ayrıntılar:

28 şubat günü saat 16:45'de 4 No'lu Cezaevi'ndeki koğuşa 3 infaz memuru girerek *"Neredesiniz? Hadi toplanın gidiyoruz. Sevk başladı, bu gece mutlaka bitecek!"* denilmiştir.

Kendilerine bu konuda hiçbir bilgi verilmediğini ve bir belgede tebliğ edilmediğini söylediklerinde ise, Cezaevi'nin 2. Müdürü odaya gelerek *"Yazılı belge falan yok. Toplanın!"* şeklinde cevap verilmiştir.

Bu konuda Balbay ve üzkan'ın ısrar etmesi üzerine saat 21.00 da Cezaevi Müdürü gelerek bir tutanak hazırlatmış ve 1 Nolu Cezaevi'ndeki koşulların da aynı olacağını, hiçbirşeyin değişmeyeceğini belirtmiştir. Söz konusu tutanak aynı saatte düzenlenmiş, imzalanmış ve tebliğ edilmiştir.

Mustafa Balbay 4 Nolu Cezaevi'nden ayrılırken İnfaz Memurlarından bir tanesi yanına gelerek ve kitabına atıfla* "Zulümhaneyi şimdi göreceksiniz"* demiştir.

Balbay ve üzkan, gece yarısından sonra saat 01.00'da1 Nolu Cezaevi'ne getirilmiştir. Buraya geldiklerinde gördükleri manzara sevk edilen herkesin eşyalarının öbek öbek geniş bir odada toplanmış olduğudur. Bu saate kadar gelen herkes tıpkı kaldıkları cezaevlerinde olduğu koğuşlarına yerleştirlmiş ancak Balbay ve üzkan saat 03.00 a kadar bekletilmiştir. Son olarak Balbay ve üzkan kaldığında ise bir infaz memuru *"Eşyalarınızı ayırın. Başka odalara nakledileceksiniz"* demiştir. Buna tepki göstermeleri üzerine kendisini Cezaevi 2. Müdürü olarak tanıtan bir şahıs *"Gerekirse zor kullanırız"* demiştir. Bu sırada odada 50 kadar infaz koruma memuru bulunmaktadır.

Balbay, üzkan'dan ayrılmalarının kimin tasarrufu olduğunu sorduğunda ise verilen cevap Adalet Bakanlığı olmuştur. Balbay'ın bu söze cevabı ise* "Adalet Bakanlığı'nın başka işi mi yok tutukluların koğuşlarını düzenliyor?"* sorusudur. Eşya paylaşımı sırasında üzkan ve Balbay arasında şakalaşmalar olmuş; Balbay'ın *"Tuncay sen buzdolabının kapağını al bende motorunu. Televizyonun tüpü sende kalsın kasası bende"* sözleri İnfaz Memurlarının sert ve agresif tepkilerine neden olmuştur.

Balbay bu durumu 1 hafta önce izlediği bir filme bağlı olarfak şu şekilde yorumlamaktadır: *"İzlediğim filmde Almanlar bir Yahudi Kampını boşaltırken esir olanlara hazırlanmaları için 4 saat süre vermişlerdi. Bizim sevk işlemimizde bu anlayış bile gösterilmedi."*

İnfaz memurlarından birtanesi sert bir sesle *"eşyaları bırakın pijamalarınızı alın"* demesi üzerine eşyaların bulunduğu büyük odadan ayrılınmış Balbay cezaevinin bir ucundaki F-3, Tuncay üzkan ise diğer ucundaki B-3 koğuşuna yerleştirilmiştir. Bu durum Balbay ve üzkan'ın hiçbir şekilde bir araya gelmemiz için yapılmıştır. Zira farklı bloklarda bulunmaları sebebi ile avukat görüşüne giderken koridorda dahi görüşmeleri mümkün değildir.

İyiniyetli bir İnfaz Memurundan alınan bilgiye göre Mustafa Balbay'ın kaldığı koğuş AİDS, Verem hastaları ile olağanüstü geçimsiz kişilerin en fazla 10-15 gün kaldıkları müşahade koğuşları olup koşulları şu şekildedir:

1. Tuvalet ve banyo harç artıklarından ayın yüzey görüntüsünü andırmaktadır. Yer karolarında boya, duvarda ise isminizi yazacak kadar çok toz bulunmaktadır.

2. Havalandırmaya açılan kapının kilidi ve tokmağı bulunmadığından kapanmamakta, kapının altında 4 parmaklık bir açıklık bulunmaktadır. Balbay, açıklığı kendisine verilen battaniyerden bir tanesi ve yatağı ile örtmeye çalışmıştır. Toz kalkmaması için mümkün olduğu kadar yavaş hareket etmiştir.

3. Koğuş önceki hücrelerden küçük olup, Balbay'ın tek başına kaldığı bu yerde ortak bir yaşam alını bulunmamaktadır.

4. Bulaşık yıkamak için ayrı bir lavabo bulunmamakta, bulaşıklar tuvaletin lavabosunda yıkanmaktadır.

5. Cezaevi inşaatının tamamlanmasına daha en az 1-1,5 aylık bir zaman bulunmaktadır. Zira cezaevi'ndeki eksiklikler müteahhit tarafından tamamlanmaya çalışılmaktadır. Balbay'a eksiklikler sorulmuş, cezaevi daha idare tarafından teslim alınmadığından dolayı bu eksiklikleri iletecekleri söylenmiştir. Cezaevi daha tamamlanmadan nakil işleminin 28 şubat gününe denk getirlmesi bu açıdan çok anlamlıdır.

6. Tuvalette daha önce tuvaleti kullanan kişilerin pislikleri temizlenmeden bırakılmıştır. Tuvalet giderleri harç dolu olduğundan sifonlar kulanılamamaktadır.

7. Pazartesi günü dilekçe verilmesine karşın halen tv seyretme ve gazete okuma imkanı bulunmamaktadır.

8. Ekte yer alan krokide de görüleceği üzere 5 müşahade odasından bir tanesi yıkılmış ve havalandırmaya kapı açılmıştır. Her bir hücrede bir tane sabit demir yatak bulunmaktadır. Her bir hücrenin boyu 7 yer karosu, eni 5 yer karosu uzunluğundadır.

9. Hücre pencerleri 80 e 100 cm 80 demir parmaklıklıdır.

10. Koridorun genişliği 5, boyu 25 yer karosu olup, 8 dilimli petek ile ısıtılmaya çalışılmaktadır. Balbayın hücresinde ise 4 dilimli petek bulunmaktadır.

11. Balbayın yatağının hemen yanında tuvalet ve banyosu vardır.

Bu tecrit işlemleri sadece Balbay ve üzkan'a uygulanmıştır. Bunun dışındaki diğer kişiler 4 ve 5 Nolu Cezaevlerinde kaldıkları koğuşlara benzer hücrelere konulmuşlardır. Ancak bazı Ergenekon Davası sanıklarının cezaevi kantininden aldıkları televizyonlar, bunlar artık cezaevinin demirbaşı denilerek 1 Nolu Cezaevi'ne gönderilmemiş, yenisini satın almaları istenmiştir.

Benim avukat görüşü yaptığım sırada cezaevi hopörlerinden teknik bir arıza nedeniyle koğuşlara su verilemeyeceği bilgisi anons edilmekte, müteahhid firma yetkilileri cezaevi incelemesi yapmaktaydılar. Savunma hazırlayan sanıklar için bilgisayar odası henüz hazır olmayıp, 1 hafta - 10 gün içinde hazır olacağı bilgisi verilmiştir.

İnfaz Memurları da tamamlanmayan ve müteahiid firmaye idareye teslim edilmeyen bir cezaevine 28 şubat günü apar topar sevk yapılmasına bir anlam verememektedir.

Bu koşullar insan haysiyet ve onuruna uygun olmayan ve açıkça kötü muamele ve tecrit mantığı ile yapılmış izlenimi vermektedir. Ortada çok ciddi bir insan hakları ihlali bulunmaktadır.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*AHMET şIK KİMDİR*

 

*Ergenekon ona da kondu*

03.03.2011 *10:06*

Bu sabah gerçekleştirilen baskınlarda gözaltına alınan isimlerden biri de gazeteci Ahmet şık...

Ahmet şık, Radikal, Yeni Yüzyıl ve Alper Görmüş'ün (bugün Taraf gazetesinde köşe yazılarına devam ediyor) yönettiği Nokta dergisinde etkili haberlere imza atmış bir isim. Bu yayın organlarının ortak noktasını belirtmeye gerek görmüyoruz.

şık, 8 Mart 2007'de medyanın askerler tarafından fişlendiğinin iddia edildiği *"Askerin medya notları!"* başlıklı habere imza atarak gündemi değiştirdi. 

Radikal gazetesinden çalışma arkadaşı Ertuğrul Mavioğlu ile birlikte imza attıkları *"Kontrgerilla ve Ergenekon'u Anlama Klavuzu"* isimli kitapla da şık'ın siyasal duruşuna dair fikir edinmek mümkün. şık ve Mavioğlu, geçmişten bugüne kontrgerilla katliamları ve Ergenekon davasındaki uygulamaları mercek altına aldı. İkili, her ne kadar yargılanan bazı isimlerin geçmişteki kirli olaylara bulaşmış olduğunu düşünse de, Ergenekon adıyla gerçekleştirilen operasyon dalgalarındaki amacın bu suçlar olmadığını açık bir şekilde dile getirdi.

Gazeteci şık'ın adı son olarak, odatv'ye yapılan operasyonlarda henüz yayınlanmamış kitabının bir kopyasının elde edildiği iddiasıyla gündeme geldi. Savcılık, Soner Yalçın'a bu kitabın neden bilgisayarda olduğunu sordu. Yalçın, bu durumdan haberdar olmadığını ifadesinde belirtti. Daha sonra şık da Bianet'deki köşe yazısında, kitabının odatv bilgisayarlarında çıkmasının olanaksız olduğunu, burada bir komplo olduğunu iddia etti. şık, sözlerini şöyle sürdürüyordu:

*"O belgenin ve bitmemiş kitabımın kopyasının orada işi ne? Ben de bilmiyorum. ünümde iki seçenek var. İlki birilerinin inandırılmaya çalışıldığı gibi Ergenekon güdümünde olduğu öne sürülen Soner Yalçın'la ortak hareket ediyor olmam. Beni birazcık tanıyan, gazetecilik geçmişimi kıyısından köşesinden takip edenler dahi bu ihtimalin gerçek olmayacağını anlar. Yalçın’ın kendisi mi öyle bir bilgi notu yazdı onu da bilemem. Yazdıysa da doğru yapmamış. Ama sorgusunda öyle bir yazıdan haberi olmadığını söylediğinin de altını çizmek gerek. Bu vurguyu avukatlarının, odatv’nin bilgisayarlarına suçlanmalarına konu olan virüslü elektronik posta gönderildiği açıklamalarıyla birlikte değerlendirdiğimizde ise aklıma yatan diğer ihtimal oluyor. Eğer Yalçın’ın avukatlarının iddiası doğruysa üzerinde çalıştığım kitaptan haberdar olanlar ki eminim kitabımın konusunu oluşturan yapının mensuplarıdırlar, çalışmamı bir şekilde ele geçirip o bilgi notuyla odatv’nin bilgisayarlarına da yüklemiştir. Zaten ben de buna inanıyorum."*

Bu gelişmelerin ardından malum bazı merkezler, şık hakkında karalama kampanyası başlattı. şık, yukarıda alıntıladığımız yazısında da o iddialara şöyle cevap veriyordu: *“Gazeteci kimliği, örgütçü kimliğinden hep sonra gelirdi...”* diye yazan cemaatçilere ve Ergenekoncu olduğumu düşünenlere vereceğim yanıtla bitireyim: *“Bu suçlamalarla anılmak, cemaatçi ya da Ergenekoncu olarak anılmaktan daha onurludur.”*
Peki, Ahmet şık'ın iddialara konu olan kitabının içeriği neydi. Yine sözü kendisine bırakalım:

"Kitabının yayımlandığı 2010 Ağustosundan sonra da birkaç kez daha görüştük (Hanefi Avcı'dan bahsediliyor-odatv). Cemaatle ilgili yazdıklarını *“çok içeriden”* bir sistem eleştirisi olarak çok önemli bulduğumu söyledim kendisine. Kitabın meslek anılarını oluşturan ilk bölümde işkencecilik geçmişiyle yüzleşememesini ise büyük bir eksiklik olarak gördüğümü de kendisine ilettiğimde bana, “İşkence bu kitabın konusu değildi. Başlı başına bir kitap olabilecek bu konuyla ilgili keşke birisi benimle söyleşi yapsa. Devletin bizi nasıl yetiştirdiğini, işkence yapanları nasıl koruduğunu, bu anlayışın bir devlet sistematiği olduğunu anlatırım o kitapta” demişti. Ben o söyleşiyi yapmaya hazırdım ve Avcı’ya da söyledim.

"Yine kendisini ilgilendiren bir başka kitap çalışması daha yapmak istediğimi de aktardım. O da zaten bitmek üzere olan, Emniyet’teki cemaat örgütlenmesini anlatan kitabımdı. Avcı’yla ilgisi ise hem kitabında bahsettiği hem de kendisinin de kurbanları arasında yer aldığı, komplolarla ayağı kaydırılan polis müdürlerinin başlarına neler geldiği de yazdığım kitapta yer alacaktı ve aldı da. Anlayacağınız, odatv baskınında ele geçirildiği öne sürülen belgede Sabri, Emin, Hanefi diye adları geçen polis müdürleriyle birlikte adımın geçmesine neden olan hikaye budur."

İşte böyle...

Bu operasyonları yapanlar "six degrees of separation" (dünyadaki herhangi iki insanın arasında sadece 6 kişi olduğuna dair teori) teorisini iyi benimsemiş olacaklar ki (!) birbirleriyle bağlantısız ve hatta çok farklı dünya görüşlerine sahip insanları aynı hayali örgüte mensup gibi göstermeye devam ediyorlar.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*"MİT’in kozmik belgeleri Oda TV’den çıktı" iddiası* 

**
**

04.03.2011* - 04:40*


*Ergenekon’a MİT de dahil oldu. Oda TV’den çıktığı öne sürülen MİT’in kozmik belgelerinin Soner Yalçın’a Kaşif Kozinoğlu tarafından verildiği, Hanefi Avcı’nın kitabının yazımına Soner Yalçın ve dün gözaltına alınan gazetecilerden yardım ettiği öne sürüldü.*

*İSTANBUL -* Gazeteci Soner Yalçın’ın sahibi olduğu Oda TV’ye geçtiğimiz ay düzenlenen operasyonda, binlerce CD, dijital veri ve binlerce sayfalık belgeye el konulmuştu. Vatan gazetesinin haberine göre; operasyonla ilgili ilginç detaylar ve iddialar ortaya atıldı. Soner Yalçın ve iki çalışma arkadaşı tutuklanarak cezaevine gönderildi. Oda TV’de yapılan aramalarda MİT’e ait olduğu belirlenen ve kozmik odalarda tutulması gereken bazı bilgi ve belgelere de ulaşıldı. 



*"BELGELERİ KOZİNOğLU VERDİ"* 
İddiaya göre, bu kozmik belgeler Soner Yalçın’a MİT Asya Masası şefi Kaşif Kozinoğlu tarafından verildi. Bunun üzerine savcı üz, Kozinoğlu’nun yakalanması ve evinde arama yapılması talimatını verdi. 

*"KARA VE GRİ PROPAGANDA"* 
Oda TV’den çıkan belgelere ve iddialara göre, Devrimci Karargah davasından tutuklanan Hanefi Avcı’nın yazdığı, “Haliç’teki Simonlar Dün Devlet Bugün Cemaat” isimli kitabında yer alan “Cemaat” bölümünü Soner Yalçın yazdı. Hanefi Avcı’nın kitabın yazımında gazetecilerden yardım aldığı öne sürüldü. Oda TV’ye ait bilgisayarların bir tanesinde, silinmiş dosya olarak “Ulusal Medya 2010” isimli bir belge bulundu. Bu belgede 2011 Haziran ayında yapılması planlanan Milletvekili Genel Seçimleri’nin hedef alınacağı, bu seçim öncesinde “Kara ve Gri” propaganda yapılması planlandığı ileri sürüldü. 



*şIK’I İMAMIN ORDUSU MU YAKTI?* 
Hanefi Avcı’nın kitabının da, kara propaganda kapsamında yayınlandığı iddia edildi. Oda TV baskınında yapılan aramada Ahmet şık’ın polis-cemaat ilişkilerini ele alan ve basımı henüz yapılmayan kitabının (İmamın Ordusu) taslakları bulunmuştu. Ahmet şık, kitap taslağını sadece yayıncısı ile avukatına verdiğini, Oda TV’nin bilgisayarına nasıl gittiğini bilmediğini söylemişti. Bu kitabın da kara propaganda kapsamında çıkarılmasının planlandığı, cemaatle ilgili bazı bölümlerine Soner Yalçın’ın müdahale ettiği öne sürüldü. 

*"UZUN’A KİTAP YAZACAKLAR"* 
Avcı’nın kitabının ses getirmesi üzerine, Soner Yalçın ile Ahmet şık’ın cemaatle ilgili yeni bir kitap hazırlığı yaptığı (İmamın Ordusu dışında), bu kitabı da eski İstihbarat Daire Başkanı Sabri Uzun adına “Hatıraları” olarak yayınlamayı planladığı iddia edildi. Kara propaganda kapsamında, Oda TV’deki belgeler arasında, onlarca kitap taslağı olduğu da öne sürüldü. 

*"üZEL KURYE" İDDİASI* 
Ergenekon kapsamında telefonları dinlenen Yalçın Küçük’ün Soner Yalçın’ı arayarak toplumda kaos yaratacak nitelikte haber yapmasını istediği belirlendi. Bunun üzerine Soner Yalçın ve arkadaşlarının da telefonları dinlemeye alındı. Ancak son dönemlerde Küçük’ün telefonla görüşmeyi, internet üzerinden haberleşmeyi yasakladığı, haberleşmek için kendisine bağlı olarak çalışan “Ders grubu” öğrencilerini kurye olarak kullandığı iddia edildi. 

*BAYKAL'A VARAN 2 şANTAJI İDDİASI*
üte yandan soruşturmada, ODATV’nin sahibi Soner Yalçın’a ait bilgisayar ve flaşdisklerden şok belgeleri çıktığı ileri sürüldü. Emniyet Müdürlüğünde yapılan çalışmayla silinen bazı dosyaların yeniden geri getirilmesi sonucunda, “Halk TV’nin alınmasıyla” proje olduğu ileri sürüldü.

Ayrıca Deniz Baykal ile ilgili bugüne kadar yayınlanmamış bir görüntü daha olduğu iddia edildi. Bu görüntü kasetinin Halk TV'nin devrine karşı çıkması halinde Baykal'a karşı kullanılacağı da iddia ediliyor.


*AB'den basın özgürlüğü uyarısı haberi için tıklayınız* 

*ABD: Türkiye'deki gidişattan endişelerimiz var haberi için tıklayınız* 

*Ergenekon'da ikinci medya dalgası haberini okumak için tıklayınız* 

*FOTO GALERİ İüİN TIKLAYINIZ* 

*İSİM İSİM TUTUKLANAN GAZETECİLER*



GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*Yalçın Küçük: Savaş başladı* 

**
**

03.03.2011* - 08:03*

*Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında Milliyet muhabiri Nedim şener, Odatv Genel Yayın Müdürü Doğan Yurdakul, Ankara temsilcisi Mümtaz İdil, Müyesser Yıldız, yazarlardan İklim Bayraktar, Yalçın Küçük, Sait Kılıç, Veysel Yıldız, Altan Bıyıklı ve MİT mensubu Kaşif Kozinoğlu'nun evine sabah baskını yapıldı.* 

*Evlerinde arama yapılan aralarında Nedim şener ve Ahmet şık'ın da bulunduğu 9 gazeteci gözaltına alındı. şık'ın avukatına, son zamanlarda yazdığı ve Fethullah Gülen'in cemaatteki örgütlenmesini anlattığı "İmamın Orduları" adlı kitabı nedeniyle gözaltına alındığını söylediği öğrenildi.*

*Evden çıkarılırken "Hrant için, adalet için" diye bağıran Nedim şener'in eşinin fenalaştığı ve hastaneye kaldırıldığı belirtildi.*

*Gözaltına alınan Yalçın Küçük'ün ise gazetecilere, "Faşistler işgal etti ülkeyi, savaş başladı" dediği görüldü.* 

*İSTANBUL -* Sabah saatlerinde Milliyet muhabiri ve yazar *Nedim şener*, Oda TV Genel Yayın Müdürü *Doğan Yurdakul*, Ankara Temsilcisi *Mümtaz İdil, Müyesser Yıldız*, yazarları *İklim Bayraktar*, Ergenekon sanığı Prof. *Yalçın Küçük, Sait Kılıç, Veysel Yıldız, Altan Bıyıklı* ve MİT mensubu *Kaşif Kozinoğlu'*nun evleri polis tarafından basıldı. İstanbul üzel Yetkili Savcılığının talimatı ile basılan evlerde arama başlatıldı.

GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*Hükümetin Tutuklama Listesi Ortaya*
* üıktı !*

 

Aralarında eski Genelkurmay Başkanı, politikacılar, Aydın Doğan ve Uğur Dündar'ın da yer aldığı gazetecilerden oluşan 70 kişilik tutuklanacaklar listesi ortaya çıktı

Aydınlık gazetesinin bugün sürmanşetinden duyurduğu haberinde AKP Hükümetinin yapılacak seçimler öncesi 70 kişilik isim listesi olşturduğu bu isimlerin seçimler öncesi çeşitli zamanlarda tutuklanacakları iddia edildi. 

İşte listede adı geçen isimler: "Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, Gürsel Tekin, Süheyl Batum, ünder Sav, Tayfun İçli, Atilla Kart, Ahmet Ersin, İsa Gök, Oktay Vural, Mehmet şandır için dokunulmazlıklarının kaldırılması istenecek. Takiptekiler ise; Yaşar Okuyan, Mehmet Cengiz, Erkan ünsel, Hasan Basri üzbey, Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu, Yaşar Büyükanıt, Ali Cingöz, Aydın Doğan, Uğur Dündar, Ferit İlsever, Yalçın Küçük, Soner Yalçın, Nedim şener, Halil Nebiler, Serhan Bolluk, ümit Zileli, Saygı üztürk, Sabahattin ünkibar, Cüneyt ülsever, Can Ataklı, Nuray Mert, Ertuğrul Mavioğlu, Ertuğrul Yalçınbayır, Cem Boyner, Avrasya TV'den 6 kişi, Başkent TV'den 5 kişi ve odatv yöneticileri." 

Haber şöyle devam ediyor; 

AKP hükümeti seçimlere doğru medyayı tamamen baskı altına almak ve böylece muhalif sesleri susturmak için, "üzel ürgüt’’e 70 kişilik bir operasyon listesi hazırlattı. Medya ağırlıklı bu listede askerlerden politikacılara Türkiye kamuoyunun yakından tanıdığı ünlü ve ağırlıklı isimler bulunuyor. 

Bu konudaki bilgiler Aydınlık'a, gazetemiz yayın hayatına başlamadan çok önce geldi. Bilgiler ve gelişmeler özetle şöyle: 

AKP hükümeti, Türkiye için "kader" Seçimine gidilirken özellikle medyayı bütünüyle susturmak istedi. Bu amaçla "üzel ürgüt"e 70 kişilik bir operasyon listesi hazırlattı. Hepsi kamuoyunun yakından tanıdığı bu şahsiyetlerin telefonları teknik aşkın süre bu kişiler takip edildi. Aydınlık'a bilgi veren kaynaklara göre, "üzel örgüt", hedeflenen operasyonu yapabilmek için, kendilerine göre yüzde 60 civarında veri topladı. Seçimlerde CHP medya gücü kazanmasın diye 70 kişilik operasyonun ilk ayağı odatv'den başlatıldı. Soner Yalçın ve arkadaşları tutuklatıldı. Dünkü gözaltılar, bir anlamda Odatv operasyonunun ikinci ayağı oldu. 

*Star İşareti Vermişti* 

Hükümetin resmi yayın organı gibi çıkan Star gazetesinde başyazar Mehmet Altan, aslında operasyonun sonraki adımlarının ne olacağını 15 şubat tarihli yazısında ortaya koydu: "Ergenekon medya ayağı ve iş dünyası. ''Fehmi Koru da, dün köşesinde bu adımı teyiden, bürokrasi, iş dünyası Ve medyayı hedef aldı. Aydınlık'ın ulaştığı bilgilere göre, 70 kişilik operasyonun diğer aşamalarında kamuoyunda ağırlığı bulunan isimler hapse atılacak. İşte bu isimlerden öğrenebildiklerimiz: Emekli genelkurmay Başkanları Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu Ve Yaşar Büyükanıt. Burada Kıvrıkoğlu'nun ismi çok önemli. Zira ürgüt Kıvrıkoğlu'nu hep "Ergenekon ürgütü’nün 1 numarası'' olarak ileri sürdü. Uzun zamandır AKP hükümetinin hedefinde olan Aydın Doğan da, tutuklanacaklar listesinde bulunuyor. Konuyu yakından izleyen çevreler, "AKP hükümeti bir günde olsa Aydın Doğan'ı içeri atacak" görüşünü dile getiriyordu. 


BELGE DE AYNI TEZGüH DA AYNI 

Odatv yöneticilerine yapılan operasyonda, Savcıların "Ulusal Medya 2010" sahte bir belgeyi kullandığı biliniyor. Gazeteci Soner Yalçın, neredeyse feryat edercesine,"bu belge ile bizim hiçbir ilişkimiz yok'' diye açıklama yaptı Ancak Beşiktaş Savcıları, "Bakın, Ergenekon örgütü medyada nasıl örgütleniyor" 
diye bu uydurma belgeyi kullanmayı sürdürüyor. 2008'de Doğu Perinçek, İlhan Selçuk, Kemal Alemdaroğlu Ve Ferit İlsever tutuklanırken de bu uydurma belge kullanılmıştı. "Ulusal medya2001" adlı belgeye şöyle bir not düşülmüştü, "ürgütün medyayı amaçları doğrultusunda ele geçirme ve yeniden yapılandırma projesi.'' Birinci Ergenekon davasında savcıların dosyaya koyduğu bu belge her yönüyle çürütüldü. 

Haberajans 



04.03.2011 13:53:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*PEKİ BU İKİ DOKTORU NEDEN TUTUKLADINIZ*



*Taburcu eden doktorlar mı, doktorlara “tahliye et” baskısında bulunan adli makamlar mı?*

05.03.2011* 21:08*

 Başken üniversitesi Rektörü Mehmet Haberal, Ergenekon Davası’nda sanık. Geçirdiği kalp rahatsızlığı nedeniyle İstanbul üniversitesi Kardiyoloji Enstitüsü’nde tedavi gören Haberal’ın, sağlık durumu çok tartışıldı. Savcılığın iddiasına göre Haberal, hasta olmadığı halde hastanede tutuluyor.

Bu nedenle İstanbul üniversitesi Kardiyoloji Enstitüsü’ne bir baskın düzenlendi. ünce Prof. Dr. Erhan Kansu, geçtiğimiz hafta ise Prof. Dr. Cengiz Kılıçer Ergenekon ürgütü’ne yardım ve yataklık suçlamasıyla tutuklandı. 

İddiaya göre doktorlar, Haberal’ı taburcu etmeyerek Ergenekon’a yardım ediyorlardı.

Doktorların tutuklanmasının ardından Haberal, Halkalı’da Mehmet Akif Ersoy Hastanesi’ne götürüldü. Haberal, hastanedeki doktorlar tarafından sağlık muayenesinden geçti ve sonuçlar geçen hafta ortaya çıktı. Sağlık Bakanlığı’na bağlı Mehmet Akif Ersoy Hastanesi de Haberal’ın ölün riski taşıdığı yönünde kanaat bildirdi. Elbette bu haber medyada daha önce Haberal’ın odasına yapılan baskın kadar yer bulmadı.

şimdi ortada önemli bir soru var. Madem Haberal’ın hastalığının ölümcül risk taşıdığı konusunda tüm doktorlar hemfikir, öyleyse iki doktor neden Haberal’ı taburcu etmediği için halen tutuklu? Daha da önemlisi Haberal’ı taburcu etmediği için doktorları tutuklayan mahkemeler, doktorlar üzerinde baskı yaratmıyor mu? Haberal taburcu edilerek hücreye konduğunda ölümünden kim sorumlu olacak? Taburcu eden doktorlar mı, doktorlara *“tahliye et”* baskısında bulunan adli makamlar mı?

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ODATV DALGASI MİT'E UZANMIş!*

 


05.03.2011* 02:17*

Yeni şafak böyle yazdı. *“Odatv MİT’e uzandı”*

Ne yazık ki Fatih Altaylı’nın başında bulunduğu haber Türk ise haberi sürmenşetten verdi. *“gerekçe, MT’in kozmik belgeleri.”*

Neymiş efendim; MİT’çi Kaşif Kozinoğlu Odatv2de çıkan, o virüsle gelen sözde *“belgede”* adı varmış.

Yahu insaf edin; bir sorun, Odatv’de Kozinoğlu’nu tanıyan biri var mı?

Yazıyorlar,* “Kozinoğlu Soner Yalçın’a bilgi veriyor”*muş.!

Biri de Fethullah Gülen hakkındaymış.

İnsaf edin. Allah’tan utanın.
İşinizi,mesleğinizi yapın.

Kozinoğlu’nu Türkiye’ye kim getirdi: Aydınlık dergisi.

Dergi, haftalarca Kozinoğlu’nun illegal faaliyetlerini yazdı. Mahkemelik oldular. Ve şimdi Doğu Perinçek ile Hikmet üiçek, Kozinoğlu ile aynı örgütte öyle mi? 

Bunu yazan gazeteciler hiç mi araştırma yapmadılar? Bu tertibi hala anlamadılar mı? Açın Aydınlık arşivini ve bakın. Yetmezse Soner Yalçın-Doğan Yurdakul'un yazdığı *“Reis, Gladio’nun Türk Tetikçisi”* kitabına bakın. Okuyun, araştırın…

Oyun hep aynı.

Kamuoyunu etkilemek için her operasyonun içine* “şaibeli”* bir isim ekliyorlar. üstelik bir de Kozinoğlu yurtdışında olunca tertip tamam; yaz yazabildiğin kadar.

Odatv tüm çalışanlarıyla göz altında, tutuklu ve hala birileri basın özgürlüğünün ayaklar altında çiğnendiğini göremiyor. Soner Yalçın, Kozinoğlu ilişkisini gösteren bir tane, sadece bir tane belge gösterin. Hep siber terörle yaratılmış sahte belgeler üzerine bir soruşturma inşa ediliyor.

Sahi görmüyor musunuz?


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*‘Balbay’a gitti, Ankara kızdı’*

 

*Doğu Perinçek’in Mustafa Balbay’ın koğuşuna yerleştirilmesini kim engelledi?*

*Kenan BUTAKIN / VATAN HABER MERKEZİ* 

Ergenekon soruşturması nedeniyle Silivri Cezaevi’nde yatmakta olan Tuncay üzkan ve Mustafa Balbay’ın tek kişilik hücrelere alınması tartışmalara neden olmuştu. Yaşanan tartışmalardan sonra, Ceza ve Tevkifevleri Genel Müdürlüğü’nün, Silivri Cezaevi’nde tek kişilik hücreleri iki kişilik hale getirmeye karar verdiği ortaya çıktı. ünceki gün Silivri Cezaevi’nde Mustafa Balbay ile görüşen Avukat Hüseyin Ersöz, Doğu Perinçek’in perşembe günü Mustafa Balbay’ın koğuşuna yerleştirilmek istendiğini ancak kısa bir süre sonra bundan vazgeçildiğini söyledi: 

“Cezaevi yönetimi 3 Mart Perşembe günü Doğu Perinçek’i Balbay’ın koğuşuna yerleştirmek istemiş. Ancak Perinçek koğuşa geldikten 1 buçuk saat sonra infaz memurları tarafından başka bir koğuşa nakledilmiş. 

Balbay bana o günü şöyle anlattı: Saat 15’te demir kapı şıngırdadı ve Perinçek geldi. Bundan sonra kendisiyle kalacağım söylendi. Oturduk ve çay içtik. Ancak saat 16.30 sularında infaz koruma memurları yeniden gelerek ‘Perinçek’i alalım. Ankara çok kızmış’ dediler. Perinçek bu durum karşısında ‘Ankara’dan haber hızlı geliyor’ dedi. Sonra Perinçek’i Nusret Sanem’in yanına yerleştirdiklerini öğrendim.”

*‘Bizi kum torbası yaptılar’*

Ersöz, Balbay’ın koğuşuna 4 günde toplam 24 kez tamirci geldiğini de söyledi: “Henüz inşaatı tamamlanmayan cezaevine yapılan nakil işleminin ardından Balbay’ın koğuşuna sürekli tamirci geldi. Balbay, ‘Siz başladığınız işleri hep böyle yarım mı bırakıyorsunuz?’ deyince aldığı cevap şu oldu: ‘Bizim cezaevini teslim etmemize daha 2 ay var. Planlanan teslim tarihi Haziran başı olarak belirlenmişti.’ Balbay bu durum karşısında, ‘Bizi resmen bir inşaat deneği olarak kullanıyorlar. Nasıl bir asansör yapılırken içine kum torbaları koyarlarsa biz de eksiklikleri tamamlanmamış olan bu cezaevinin kum torbaları gibiyiz’ dedi.” 


06.03.2011 22:13 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*FLAş!.. FLAş!.. Ergenekon'da 5 tutuklama daha*

 

*üağdaş ULUS / VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 

ERGENEKON soruşturması kapsamında gözaltına alınan aralarında Prof. Dr. Yalçın Küçük’ün de olduğu 5 kişi dün adliyeye sevk edildi. 3 savcı tarafından sorgulanan şüphelilerden Küçük ‘örgüt yöneticisi olmak’, Oda TV yazarı Müyesser Yıldız, Yayın Koordinatörü Doğan Yurdakul, Oda TV yazarları Sait üakır ve Coşkun Musluk ise ‘örgüt üyeliği’ suçundan Nöbetçi 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne sevk edildi. Mahkemece geç saatlere kadar sorgulanan 5 kişi tutuklanarak Metris Cezaevi’ne gönderildi. 

*Yalçın Küçük cezaevine götürüldü*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*



07.03.2011 01:25 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Savcı, Nedim’e köşe yazılarını ve TV programlarını sordu*



*Gözaltına alınması büyük tepki yaratan gazeteci Nedim şener, Ergenekon soruşturmasını yüreten Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz tarafından 5 buçuk saat sorgulandı*

*Savaş AKIN / VATAN* 

üz, yaklaşık 50 soru sordu. Soruların büyük bölümü şener’in ve Hanefi Avcı’nın yazdığı kitaplarla ilgiliydi. şener, kendisiyle ilgili soruşturmanın başlamasına neden olan ihbar mektubundaki tüm iddiaların asılsız olduğunu söyledi.

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında gözaltına alınan gazeteciler Nedim şener ve Ahmet şık dün sabah 05.55’te tutuklandı. Nedim şener’in önceki gün saat 16.00’da başlayan ve Ergenekon Savcısı Zekeriya üz tarafından yapılan sorgusu saat 21.40’a kadar sürdü. 



şener’in yaklaşık 5.5 saatlik sorgusunun büyük bölümü yazdığı kitaplarla ilgiliydi. şener’in ardından Ahmet şık, sorgulanmaya başlandı. üz, şener ve şık’ı “Ergenekon terör örgütüne üye olmak” suçlamasıyla tutuklanma istemiyle Nöbetçi 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne sevk etti. Mahkeme savcılık talebine uydu. üz’ün Nedim şener’e yaklaşık 50 soru sorduğu öğrenildi. İşte o sorgudan yansıyan notlar: 



ZEKERİYA üZ: Barış Terkoğlu ile yaptığınız telefon görüşmesinde Barış, “Ben odatv.com sitesini bilir misiniz bilmiyorum. Adım Barış. Dink ödülü Alper Görmüş’e verildi. Eleştiren bişey yapmak istiyoruz. İstediğiniz bişey varsa onu yayınlayabiliriz” diyor. Siz ise “Yorum tamamen size ait olsun. Ben o konuda bişey yapmayayım. Soner abiye selam söyleyin ne zaman isterseniz” diye cevap veriyorsunuz. Görüşmenin içeriğinden Soner Yalçın’la samimi bir irtibatınız oluduğu anlaşılıyor. Açıklayınız.



NEDİM şENER: Görüşme içeriğimden benim o kişilerle yakın olmadığım anlaşılıyor. Ben Yalçın’la aynı binada bile bulunmadım. 

Zü: Ulusal Medya 2010 belgesinde Ergenekon’un inanılırlığının ortadan kaldırılması, soruşturmayı yürüten kişilerin yargılanması gerektiği vurgulanıyor. ürgütün bu hedefleri için siz neler yaptınız?

Nş: Bu konuda hiç bilgim yok. 



*‘Avcı’nın kitabından haberim yoktu’*

Zü: Avcı’nın kitabında ne tür çalışmalarınız oldu? Hanefi Avcı ile nasıl bir işbirliği yaptınız?

Nş: Avcı’nın kitap yazdığından kitabı masamın üstüne gelince haberim oldu. Haber kaynaklarımdan en zayıflarından biri si Hanefi Avcı. 

*‘Yalçın’a suç duyurusunda bulundum’*



Zü: Odatv’de ele geçirilen Hanefi isimli belgede “Referandum sürecinde cemaati yıpratmalı ve güvenilirliğini azaltmalı, Hanefi kullanılmalı. Avcı ile direk görüşmeyelim. Nedim’i ve Cumhur’u kullanalım” yazdığı tespit edildi. Soner Yalçın ifadesinde “O şahıs Nedim şener olabilir” dedi. Avcı ile irtibatı sağlamanız görevi size kimler tarafından verildi?

Nş: Yalçın böyle söylediği için suç duyurusunda bulundum. 

Zü: Avcı’nın kitabında Dink cinayeti ile ilgili “Karanlık nokta kalmamıştır” vurgusu yapılıyor. Siz tersini savunuyorsunuz. Ama birçok yazınızda kitabın savunuculuğunu yaptığınız görülmektedir. Odatv’de ele geçirilen notlarda, “Nedim ile Hanefi’nin Dink konusundaki görüş ayrılıkları gündem yapılmamalı” yazısı bu hususları birebir uyguladığınızı gösteriyor. 

Nasıl açıklayacaksınız?

 

Nş: Ben kitabı şiddetle savunmadım. Medyada çok övücü yazılar çıktı. Ayrıca Dink cinayeti ile ilgili eksik olduğunu da ifade ettim. Bir röportajımda ‘Dink ile ilgili bir kitabın çıkacağını bilseydim hukuki anlamda da engel olurdum’ demiştim. 



Zü: Kitabın savunuculuğunu yapan açıklamalarınız var, bu kitap için aktif olarak görev aldığınız anlaşılıyor. Hangi maksatla yaptınız?

Nş: Asla savunuculuk yapmadım. 

Zü: Avcı tutuklandığında ‘Tutukluluk çıktı haklılığımız anlaşıldı’ demiştir. Bu mesajı eşine, gönül ilişkisi olan kadına ve size atmıştır. Siz bu kitapla herhangi bir ilişkiniz olmadığını söylüyorsunuz. Size mesaj atmasını nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz? 



Nş: Bu mesaj sadece 3 kişiye değil birçok kişiye atılmıştır. Bu soru bana bir programda şamil Tayyar tarafından soruldu. Ben net bir sayı bilmediğinden cevap veremedim. Köşemde Tayyar’ın tavrını eleştiren bir köşe yazısı da yazdım. 

*‘Zeki Müren CD’si bile bırakmadım’*

Zü: Yaptınız bir telefon görüşmesinde Oda Tv’de hakkınızda çıkan belgelerle ilgili bir süre konuştuktan sonra, “Bir gazeteci evde tek bir CD tutamaz mı? Bilgisayar bulunduramaz mı? Ama hepsini bakın çıkarıp attım. Zeki Müren CD’si bile bırakmadım” diyorsunuz. şayet örgütsel bir durumunuz yoksa evinizdeki tüm dijital verileri niye atıyorsunuz?

Nş: Ben evimde çalışmayan bir insanım. üocuğum var ve vaktim olmuyor. Evimi polis basacak diye temizlemedim. 

Zü: Sabri Uzun’la yaptınız telefon görüşmesinde “Beni aramak cesaret ister, mutlaka izliyorlardır” diyorsunuz. Neden izlenidiğinizi düşünüyorsunuz?

Nş: Bu benim çevremdeki insanlarda oluşan genel bir kanaat. Ben de bunun etkisinde yaşıyorum. 

*‘Ergenekon sanıkları beni tehdit etti’*

Zü: Sizinle ilgili ihbarda Ergenekon Terör ürgütü’nün propaganda biriminde çok gizli bir göreviniz olduğu, aldığınız talimatlar doğrultusunda haberler yaptığınız ve kitap yazdığınız anlaşılmıştır. Oda TV’den alınan dijital verilerde Ergenekon davasını yıpratmak için Avcı adıyla çıkan kitapta Ergenekon’un boş bir dava gibi gösterilmesini sağladığınız anlaşılmıştır. Bu durumu açıklayınız. 

Nş: Ben böyle bir görev almadım. Ergenekon sanıkları tarafından tehdit edildim. Hiçbir yazı ve eylemimden Ergenekon’un boş bir dava olduğu sonucu çıkmaz. Son yazdığım kitapta Ergenekonda yargılanan bazı sanıklar arasında Dink cinayeti sanıkları arasındaki telefon irtibatını gösteren şemaları yayımladım. Ergenekon Kafes ve Balyoz iddianamelerinde Dink cinayetinde bu soruşturmalar arasındaki bağlantılara yer vererek birleştirilmesi için televizyonlarda açıklamalar yaptım, yazılar yazdım. Hatta, haddimi aşarak savcıların ağır davrandıkları yönünde açıklamalar yaptım. Oda Tv ile belirtildiği gibi bir ilişkim olmadı. Avcı’nın kitabıyla ilgili hiçbir bilgim olmadığı açıktır. Aynı zamanda Avcı’yla herhangi birisi adına görüşmem olmadı. 

*‘Onlar şifre değil mavi tur tatili’*

Zü: Baki üzilhan sizinle yaptığı görüşmede “Biliyorsun bu dalga malga hikayesi mavi tur zamanı geçiyor galiba. Dalgaya yakalanmayalım” diyor. Bu şifreli konuşmadaki “dalga, tur, turist, hava durumu” kelimeleri ne anlama geliyor?

Nş: Baki üzilhan CHP Basın danışmanıdır. Bunlar şifreli kelimeler değil, üzilhan’ın tatile çıkacağı mavi turla ilgili konuşmalardır. Baki üzilhan’a sorarsanız teyit edecektir. 

Zü: Nilgün XXX’le yaptığınız görüşmede, “Ha ben sizi sabitten arayayım” dediğiniz tespit edilmiştir. Görüşmede gizliliğe dikkat etmenizin sebebi nedir?

Nş: Nilgün bizim gazetenin sekreteridir. O anda görüşmede olduğum için bu cevabı veriyorum. 

*‘Dündar’la neden gizliliğe dikkat ediyorsunuz?’*

Zü: Uğur Dündar, yaptığınız bir telefon görüşmesinde, “üdül töreninde bir arkadaşım sana bir dosyadan bahsedecek, sen konuş ama o konuda bana telefonda bana birşey söyleme” dediği, sizin de, “İnşallah ulaştıracağım size peki” dediğiniz tespit edildi. Gözliliğe dikkat etmenizin nedeni nedir?

Nş: Uğur Bey kimseyle konuşma dediği için öyle söyledim. Haber Arena’da yapılacağı için beni uyarıyor. 

Zü: Dündar, Adil Serdar Saçan ve şener’in katıldığı bir televizyon programına ait dökümler okundu. Ergenekon mühimmatları ve Tuncay Güney’in 2001’de yakalanmasının bir cemaat tarafından intikam için yapıldığı, komplo yapıldığı açıklamaları soruldu.

Nş: Komplo terorileri çok konuşuluyordu. Ben de komplo varsa Güney’i ilk sorgulayan kişi olduğu için Saçan’a bunu sordum. Ben Dink cinayetini ilk defa Ergenekon tarafından üstlendiğini iddia eden görüşleri her erde dile getirdim, kitaplarımda yazdım. 

*‘Gazeteci mağdurdan yanadır’*

Gazeteci Ahmet şık, Savcı üz ’e 1,5 saat verdi. Yaklaşık 15 soru yöneltilen şık’a Soner Yalçın ve Odatv ile ilgili sorular soruldu. Yayınlanmamış kitabının odatv ’nin bilgisayarlarından çıkması ile ilgili “Kitabınız neden oradaydı? ” sorusu yöneltilen Ahmet şık, “Kitabımın orada nasıl bulunduğundan haberim yok. Ben kitabımı sadece avukatlarıma, yayını için de birkaç dostuma vermiştim. Kitabımın oraya nasıl gittiğini aydınlatacak olan sizsiniz. Ben bilmiyorum” dedi. Uzun bir savunma yapan şık, gazetecilik anlayışını anlatırken, “Gazeteci tarafsız olamaz. Mağdurdan ve ezilenden yanadır” diye konuştu. 

*İşte o ihbar mektubu*

Nedim şener’le ilgili soruşturmanın başlamasına neden olan ihbar mektubu da günışığına çıktı. 6 Mayıs 2009 günü, “M.Yılmaz” imzasıyla İstanbul Emniyetine mektup şöyle: 

“Sayın yetkililer, Milliyet muhabiri Nedim şener aslında ergenekonun propaganda biriminde çok gizli bir görevlidir. Nedimin görevi ticari alanda sıkıştırılacak ve gelir sağlanacak grupları tehdit etmektir. Derin devlete karşı görünür ve bu perdenin arkasında Ergenekon tetikçiliği yapar. Onun işaret fişeğini atmasının ardından grup uyarıyı alır ve Ergenekonla pazarlığa başlar. Bunun örneklerini gördük. SESAR isimli Ergenekon biriminin başında bulunan İsmail Yıldız ile çok gizli belge paylaşmıştır. Ergenekon tarafından uyarılması gereken UZAN grubu ile ilgili gizli bilgi ve belgeler Nedime servis ettirilmiştir. Aslında bakarsanız Nedim emir almadan kılını kıpırdatacak birisi değildir. Emri veren tabiki Ergenekon. 

*Hepsi asılsız*

Nedim şener ihbardaki iddialarla ilgili şu ifadeyi verdi: 

İhbarda yazılanlar doğru değildir. Beni ve gazetemi hedef almaktadır. Devletin resmi raporlarına dayanarak yüzlerce haber yaptım. Talimatla ya da telkinle yapmadım. SESAR’ı tanımadım, İsmail Yıldız’la bir belge paylaşmadım. Uzan’larla alakalı yazdığım kitapların tamamı devlet el koyduktan sonradır. 


06.03.2011 22:37 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Derin azap duyuyorum!*

 

Gazeteci Uğur Dündar, "Northcliffe, 'Haber bir yerlerde güç odaklarının örtbas etmeye çalıştığı şeydir, gerisi reklamdır' der. Nedim şener işte o şeyin peşinden koşan gazetecilerden biriydi" dedi.

Gazeteci üetin Emeç, öldürülüşünün 21. yıldönümünde mezarı başında anıldı. Anma törenine Emeç ailesi ve gazeteciler katıldı.

Törene katılan Star Haber Grup Başkanı Uğur Dündar, NTV canlı yayınına katıldı ve Can Ertuna'nın Ergenekon soruşturmasında tutuklanan aralarında Nedim şener ve Ahmet şık'ın da bulunduğu gazetecilerle ilgili sorularını yanıtladı.

Dündar'ın değerlendirmesi şöyle: "Gazeteciler mesleklerini yaparken güç odaklarının istemediği bir takım gerçekleri toplumu bilgilendirmek için sunuyorlarsa bambaşka tehlikelerle de karşılaşıyorlar, örneğin günümüzde olduğu gibi.

üetin Emeç basın meslek ilkelerine ne kadar bağlı idiyse Nedim şener de o kadar bağlıdır, üetin Bey'den farkı soruşturmacı gazeteci olmasıdır.

Modern gazeteciliğin duayeni İngiliz medya patronu Lord Northcliffe, 'Haber bir yerlerde güç odaklarının örtbas etmeye çalıştığı şeydir, gerisi reklamdır' der. Nedim işte o şeyin peşinden koşan gazetecilerden biriydi. Ama gerçek bazen acıtıcıdır. Sorgusu basına nasıl yansıdı bilmiyorum, ne kadarı doğru? Sorulan sorulara bakınca hakikaten sadece mesleğini -benim adım karıştığı için de söylüyorum- dürüst ve tarafsız olarak yapmanın bile neredeyse başlı başına bir suç haline geldiğini görmekten derin azap duyuyorum.

42 yıllık meslek hayatım boyunca hep yargıya duyulan güvenin sarsılmaması için gayret gösterdim. Ergenekon sürecinde de birileri tarafından servis edilen belgelerin aslında soruşturmanın gizliliğine halel getirdiğini bildiğim için bunların hiçbirine itibar etmedim. Serinkanlılıkla soruşturmanın bitmesini ve ondan sonra hazırlanan iddianamenin kamuoyuna yansımasını bekledim.

şimdi tabi ki gizlilik gerektiren bir soruşturmada yorum yapmak doğru değil ama yandaş tabir ettiğimiz ve sadece iktidarın yaptıklarını alkışlama konumunda bulunan gazetelere çarşaf çarşaf servis edilen, doğruluğu şüpheli, insanların şeref ve onurlarını zedeleyici, manipülatif bazı bilgilerin bugüne kadar hiçbir müdahale görmeden yayınlandığını düşünürsek bunu nasıl değerlendiririz artık kamuoyunun takdirine bırakıyorum.

İçişleri Bakanı'mız sayın Atalay'a da bir mesaj göndermek istiyorum. Kendisinin yüreğinin temiz olduğuna inanıyorum ama söylediği 'Türkiye'deki basın özgürlüğü ABD'den daha ileridir' sözünün gelecek kuşaklar için çok önemli bir ironi olacağını düşünüyorum. İçişleri Bakanı'ndan haksızlıklara karşı kendi alanında müdahale etmesini ve sadece gazetecilik yapan insanların onur ve haysiyetleriyle oynanmasının önüne geçmesini diliyorum." 


07.03.2011 11:52 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*KİM BU ASIL ERGENEKON MAHKüMLARI*

 


06.03.2011 *19:47*

Ergenekon’da üç tip *“mahkÃ»m”* var: Bunların bir kısmı asker, hepsi terörle mücadele ederek hayatlarını geçirmiş, bunun izlerini gövdelerinde taşıyanlar… Bir kısmı emekli olduktan sonra, ulusal değerlerini savunmaya, toplumu aydınlatmaya yazılarıyla devam etmiş. Bir kısmı gazeteci-yazar. İktidarın politikalarına muhalif makaleler yazıyorlardı. Hatta muhalefet etmeyip sadece alkışlamayan bile vardı. Bir kısmı bilim adamı, siyaset adamıydı. İşlerini yapıyorlardı. Hastalarını tedavi ediyor veya kürsüde ders veriyorlardı. Diğerleri de iş asamı ve sıradan vatandaşlar. Sadece yaşıyorlardı ve çalışıyorlardı. 

Suçları bu asker, gazeteci veya politikacılardan bazılarını tanımaktı. MahkÃ»m edilirken, bitmeyen yargılamaya, hücre tutukluluğuna maruz kaldılar.

Bir başka mahkÃ»m grubu daha var. Bu insanlar hakkında yalan veya doğru olduğu ispatlanmamış iddialarla basın infazı yapıyorlardı. İktidarın sözcüsü, savcılığın savunucusu, hayali darbelerin düşmanı ama gerçek darbecilerin dalkavuklarıydılar. Her konuda uzmandılar. Ergenekon, darbe, dış ilişkiler, deprem, aşk, futbol, hatta bulaşıcı hastalıklar konusunda bile uzman olabiliyorlardı. Görevleri, gazete köşelerinde ve televizyon ekranlarında ne kadar bildiklerini göstermekti. MahkÃ»mdular aslında onlar, cahillik mahkÃ»muydu. 

En son mahkÃ»mların grubu ise suçu en vahim, durumu en utanç verici olanlardan oluşuyordu.

üünkü…

ülkede haksızlık kol gezerken, hukuk saltanat sarayında cariyeye dönüşmüşken, adalet her gün iğfal edilirken sustular. Karşı odasında çalışan, öğle arasında çay içtikleri arkadaşları tutuklanınca pusup saklandılar. 4 yıldır haksızca, babaları hapiste çocukları büyürken, onları görmediler. Terör göklere çıkartılıp, gaziler madalyalarını atıp kırarken onlar başlarını çevirdiler. 

En ağır mahkÃ»miyet onlarındı. Sessizliğe, suskunluğa mahkÃ»m edildiler. Sustukça katmerlendi bu tertip. Bu mahkÃ»mluktan kurtulmanın yolu korkmamaktır. İnadına gerçekleri, sadece gerçekleri savunmaktır.


*Odatv.com 

*

----------


## bozok

*AMA HANGİ ERGENEKONCU*

 


07.03.2011 *04:18*

En son gazeteci gözaltılarından sonra, basında özellikle de liberal köşe yazarları tarafından en sık kullanılan cümle şu:

*“Falanca gazeteciyi yıllardır tanırım. Onların Ergenekoncu olması imkansız. Onları tutuklamak Ergenekon davasını sulandırmaktır v.s.”* 

Bu cümleyi yazan liberallerin birçoğu, şu anda 4. yılını tamamlamak üzere olan diğer sanıklar için ağza alınmayacak hakaretler ve asılsız iddialar yazarak onları mahkÃ»m etmişti.

Linç kampanyasının baş aktörüydüler. Oysa şu anda hapiste onları da yıllardır tanıyan ve onların terörist olmadığına kefil olacak tanıdıkları vardı. Onları kimse duymadı. Ama köşe yazarının yıllardır tanıması herkes tarafından duyuldu, okundu…

Kendi başlarına gelmeden anlamak istemeyenlerin görmesi gereken şudur;

ünemli olan bir kişinin başka kişilerce yıllardır tanınıyor olması değil, hukuktur.

Onu suçlamak için ortaya konulan kanıtların doğru yollarla elde edilmiş, yeterli kanıt olmasıdır. şimdi de buna bakmak ve eleştirilerini bunun üzerinden yapmak gerekir. Yoksa… örneğin; Ali Bayramoğlu’nun tanıdığı kişiler suçsuz, diğerleri suçlu değildir. 

En başından beri yapılan hata budur. üstelik bu hatayı en çok da bugün* “filancayı tanırım, suçsuzdur”* diyenler yapmıştır. Herkes kendi deneyimiyle anlıyor. Oysa hukuk buna gerek kalmasın diye vardır. Ama hangi Ergenekoncu değil, herkes için hukuktur doğru olan.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon Davası'nda sert tartışma* 



Birinci Ergenekon davasının 174’üncü duruşması davaya verilen 36 gün aranın ardından tekrar görülmeye başlandı. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce Silivri Cezaevi içerisinde kurulan duruşma salonunda, aralarında İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek ve emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük’ün de bulunduğu 21’i tutuklu toplam 96 sanığın yargılandığı davanın bugünkü duruşmasına tutuklu sanıklar Hayrettin Ertekin ve Ergün Poyraz katılmadı. Başka suçtan tutuklu sanık Semih Tufan Gülaltay da duruşmaya katıldı. Tutuksuz sanıklardan ise gazeteci Güler Kömürcü üztürk duruşmada hazır bulundu.

*DANIşTAY MAğDURLARI DURUşMAYA GELMEDİ*
Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün’ün mazeret bildirerek katılmadığı ve yerine vekaleten üye Hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese’nin başkanlık yaptığı duruşmada Başkan üzese, Danıştay saldırısında yaralanan Danıştay Başkanı Mustafa Birden ile birlikte Ayla Gönenç, Ayfer üzdemir ve Ahmet üobanoğlu’nun mağdur sıfatıyla duruşmaya çağrıldığını ancak henüz cevap verilmediğini belirtti.

*"BUNUN HESABINI YARGITAY’DA VE YüCE DİVAN’DA MUTLAKA VERECEKSİNİZ"*
Bu sırada söz almak isteyen tutuklu sanık İsmail Yıldız usül hakkında söyleyecekleri olduğunu ifade etti. Başkan üzese, Yıldız’a usülle ilgili sadece reddi hakim talebi varsa bunu alabileceklerini başka bir talebi varsa bunu tanık ifadesinin alınmasının ardından sonra söyleyebileceğini belirtti. Yıldız söyleyeceğinin Danıştay saldırısıyla ilgili ve bir cümle olduğunu belirterek, "Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devletinin, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın ve MİT’in kurduğu en gizli istihbarat teşkilatının başkanı olarak söz aldım" dedi. Bunun üzerine Başkan üzese, sanık Yıldız’ı yerine oturması konusunda uyardı ve görevlilerden Yıldız’ın mikrofonunu kapatmasını istedi. Yıldız ise sözünün kesilmesine, "Bunun hesabını Yargıtay’da ve Yüce Divan’da mutlaka vereceksiniz" diyerek tepki gösterdi.

*"ALPARSLAN ARSLAN’I TANIMAM O DA BENİ TANIMAZ"*
Duruşmaya, Danıştay saldırısıyla ilgili tanıkların dinlenilmesine devam edildi. Mahkeme Başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzese, MHP eski genel başkan adaylarından ve Alparslan Türkeş’in de avukatlığını yapmış olan Abdulkadir Erdil’i tanık olarak ifadesinin alınması için kürsüye çağırdı. 2006 yılında Gazeteci Ecevit Kılıç’ın kendisiyle röportajının ardından Aktüel dergisinde yaptığı ve Danıştay saldırısı tetikçisi Alparslan Arslan’ın işadamı Erol şahin’le birlikte 500 milyon dolarlık bir alacakla ilgili olarak ofisine geldiği iddialarını içeren "Katil para için önce bana geldi" haberine ilişkin ifade veren Erdil, davayı da sanıklarını da sadece gazetelerden okuduğunu belirterek, "Alparslan Arslan’ı tanımam o da beni tanımaz. Olay hakkında bir şey bilmiyorum" dedi.

*"HABERLE İLGİLİ TEKZİP GüNDERDİM"*
2004 2006 yılları arasında MHP genel başkanlığına aday olduğunu belirten Erdil, Aktüel dergisinden Ecevit Kılıç’ın kendisine geldiğini ve ısrarla kendisine Alparslan Arslan’ı tanıyıp tanımadığını sorduğunu ifade etti. Tanık Erdil, "Bana ısrarla Alparslan Arslan ofisinize geldi mi? diye sordu ben de kendisine ‘Sen zorla bana onu tanıtmaya mı çalışıyorsun? Git buradan’ diyerek gönderdim. Ardından ise Aktüel dergisinde manşetten bu haber yayınlandı. İşadamı Erol şahin avukatı Sait Bingöl’le birlikte ofisime geldi. 500 milyon dolar alacakları olduğunu söyledi. Ben de kendilerine 7,5milyon dolar icra masrafını yatırdıkları takdirde davayı alacağımı söyledim. O günden sonra bir daha gelmediler. Haberle ilgili olarak da Aktüel dergisine tekzip gönderdim" diye konuştu.

*"BANA HAZIRLANMIş BİR TEZGAH GİBİ GELDİ"*
Ardından Erdil, Savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel’in "Alparslan Arslan sizin büronuza hiç geldi mi?" sorusuna, "Hayır" yanıtını verdi. "Erol şahin kendi avukatı olduğu halde sizin büronuza neden avukatıyla geliyor?" sorusuna ise tanık Erdil, "Ben Türkiye’nin sayılı avukatlarındanım. Alparslan Türkeş, Namık Kemal Zeybek ve Agah Oktay Güner gibi isimlerin avukatlığını yaptım. 47 yıl avukatlık yaptım. Bunlar bana hazırlanmış bir tezgah gibi geldi" ifadesini kullandı.

*"İBRAHİM şAHİN’İ TANIRIM"*
Savcı Pekgüzel tanık Erdil’e Ergenekon davaları sanıkları Veli Küçük, Arif Doğan ve İbrahim şahin’i tanıyıp tanımadığını sordu. Erdil ise sadece İbrahim şahin’i tanıdığını belirterek, "Avukatlık yaptığım dönemlerde başkomiserdi. Karşılaşıyorduk. Daha sonra ise hiç görmedim" diye konuştu.

*"KENDİSİNİ BUGüN BURADA GüRDüM"*
Mahkeme Başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzese, sanık Alparslan Arslan’ı ayağa kaldırarak tanık Erdil’i tanıyıp tanımadığını sordu. Arslan ise bu soruya, "Kendisini bugün burada gördüm. Daha önce mahkemede, TV’lerde adını duymuş olabilirim. Tanışıyor da tanışmıyor da olabilirim. O konuda bir şey bilmiyorum" diye yanıt verdi.

*OSMAN YILDIRIM’DAN İLGİNü İDDİA*
Bu arada tutuklu sanık Osman Yıldırım söz alarak ağabeyinin oğlu Emirhan Yıldırım’ın kaçırıldığını öne sürdü. Yıldırım "üç ay önce güpegündüz evinin önünden kaçırıldı. Kendisi 20 yıllık TSK mensubudur. Buradan Başbakan’a sesleniyorum. Kendisi ‘bizim dönemimizde hiçbir faili meçhul yoktur’ diyor. Buradan bu konuyla ilgilenmelerini istiyorum" dedi. 


07.03.2011 12:42 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*AHMET şIK'IN AVUKATI KONUşTU.*

 

*Avukat Akın Atalay konuştu.*

07.03.2011 *13:36*

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan Ahmet şık'ın avukatı Akın Atalay, Savcı üz ile konuşmalarını anlattı.

İşte o konuşmanın ayrıntıları:

*"...kimlerle ilgili yakalama ve arama istenildiğini bilmiyorum. Ahmet Bey'in de ismi var mı yok mu dikkat etmedim, emniyet bizden talep ediyor, biz de çoğu zaman olduğu gibi imzalayarak mahkemeye havale ediyoruz."* 

Dehşet verici bu sözler, Odatv baskınının ikinci dalgasında gözaltına alınan ve sorgusu tamamlandıktan sonra Metris Cezaevi'ne konulan gazeteci Ahmet şık'ın avukatı Akın Atalay'ın, Ergenekon davasını yürüten Savcı Zekeriya üz'le yaptığı konuşmada geçen diyaloglardan sadece biri. Ahmet şık'ın avukatı Atalay, Savcı üz ile yaptıkları ilginç konuşmadan bahsetti.

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında gözaltına alındıktan sonra bugün sabaha karşı tutuklanan gazeteci Ahmet şık'ın avukatı Akın Atalay, savcı Zekeriya üz'ün yaptığı son açıklamaların, gözaltı sürecindeki tutum ve sözleriyle tamamen çeliştiğini belirterek,* "Ergenekon artık, bir darbe teşebbüsü davası değildir"* dedi ve müdahil avukatlığından çekildiğini açıkladı.

*'EMNİYET İSTİYOR BİZ DE İMZALAYIP MAHKEMEYE HAVALE EDİYORUZ'*
Ahmet şık ve Nedim şener' in de tutuklanması ile artık bu ülkede gazetecilik yapılamayacağını belirten Atalay, gözaltı sürecinde savcı üz'ün kendisine *"Ben bu son gözaltı ve aramalarda kaç kişi ile ve kimlerle ilgili yakalama ve arama istenildiğini bilmiyorum. Ahmet Bey'in de ismi var mı yok mu dikkat etmedim, biliyorsunuz emniyet bizden talep ediyor, biz de çoğu zaman olduğu gibi imzalayarak mahkemeye havale ediyoruz"* dediğini aktardı.

*üü GüNLüK DİYALOGLAR DEHşET VERİCİ*
İşte Atalay'ın açıklamasının tam metni: 03 Mart 2011 Perşembe günü *"Ergenekon terör örgütü üyeliği"* suçlaması ile gözaltına alınanlar arasındaki gazeteci Ahmet şık'ın, gözaltına alınışından bu sabah saatlerinde Metris cezaevine götürülene kadar geçen son 3 günlük süreçte avukatı olarak, bu süreci yaşadım.

Savcılık ve mahkeme huzurunda geçen her anın dolaysız, doğrudan tanığıyım. İfade tutanaklarına zorluklarla geçirebildiklerimiz dışında, asıl yaşanan gerçeklik, karşılıklı diyaloglardır.

*SAVCI üZ: 'şIK'IN ERGENEKON KİTABINI İLK KEZ GüRDüM'*

Anlatacak çok şey var. Ama hepsi de dehşet verici, ürkütücüdür.

Sadece bir anekdot aktarayım:

Ben savcıya, Ahmet şık'ın Ertuğrul Mavioğlu ile 2009 yılında yazdığı iki ciltlik Ergenekon kitabından sözettiğimde, haberi ve bilgisi olmadığını söyledi. Derhal dışarıdaki arkadaşlardan isteyip, odaya getirttik. Bir yandan sorulara devam ederken bir yandan da kitaba göz gezdirdi. Eğer çok iyi ve yetenekli bir aktör değilse, kitabı ilk kez gördüğüne ve duyduğuna kalıbımı basarım.

Sordum: *"Gerçekten mi ilk kez duydunuz ve ve gördünüz?"*

Yanıtladı:* " Evet"*

Ve devamla şunları söyledi:

*" Ya ben bu son gözaltı ve aramalarda kaç kişi ile ve kimlerle ilgili yakalama ve arama istenildiğini bilmiyorum. Ahmet Bey'in de ismi var mı yok mu dikkat etmedim, biliyorsunuz emniyet bizden talep ediyor, biz de çoğu zaman olduğu gibi imzalayarak mahkemeye havale ediyoruz."*

İşte, hükümetin yargının tasarrufudur dediği olayın aslı astarı budur...

*SORUşTURMANIN GİZLİLİğİ, 'şüPHELİNİN GİZLİLİğİNE' DüNüşTü*

Bugüne kadar,* "soruşturmanın gizliliği"* ilkesine hep uydum. Buna uymamın nedeni, sadece uymamanın bir suç olması ve yaptırıma bağlanması nedeniyle değildi. Ben, bu ilkenin konuluş amacının ve koruduğu hukuksal değerin doğruluğuna da inanıyorum. Fakat gelinen noktada, bu ilke, konuluş amacının tümüyle zıddı bir bağlamda ve insanların onurunu, kişiliğini zedelemek, belirsiz ve çok uzun bir zamana yayılacağı belli olan yargılamadan önce, insanları suçlu olarak damgalamak ve peşin ceza çektirmek amacıyla kullanılıyor. Masumiyet karinesi gereğince, haklara sahip olan bir şüphelinin haklarını korumak üzere hukuk düzeninde olan* "soruşturmanın gizliliği"* ilkesi yalnızca şüpheliye karşı gizliliğe dönüştü.

*SAVCI üZ ELEşTİREN HERKESİ AüIKüA TEHDİT EDİYOR*

Somut olaya gelince, bugün soruşturma savcısı Zekeriya üz'ün yazılı basın açıklaması benim açımdan bardağı taşıran son damla olmuştur.

12 saat önce ifade sırasında bizim yüzümüze karşı bambaşka beyanlarda bulunan savcı, basın açıklamasında ise eleştiri niteliğinde yazı yazan istisnasız herkesi muhatap alarak açıkça tehdit etmektedir. Okumayanlar için savcı Zekeriya üz'ün açıklamasının aşağıdaki bölümünü aynen aktarıyorum:

*"Esasen Cumhuriyet Savcılığımızın hukuksal gereklilikler dışında herhangi amaç ve saikle hareket ettiğinin / edeceğinin kabulü ve kamuoyunun bu yönde asılsız değerlendirmelerle yönlendirilmeye çalışılması, büyük bir titizlik ve ciddiyetle yürüttüğümüz soruşturmaya zarar vereceği gibi adı geçen terör örgütünün hedef ve amaçlarına katkı sağlayacağı da açıktır. Bu istikametteki yayınlar tarafımızca özenle izlenmekte, hassasiyetle değerlendirilmektedir"*

Bilmeyenler için anımsatayım, şu anda Ergenekon davalarında yargılananlar arasında, *"örgüt üyesi olmamakla birlikte örgüte yardım ve yataklık etmekle suçlanan kişiler de var."*

*BARDAğI TAşIRAN DAMLA*

Bugüne kadar, bu ülkenin geçmişindeki örtülü ya da açık bütün darbelerle, darbe teşebbüsleriyle ve askeri muhtıralarla hesaplaşılmasının önemine ve gereğine inanan ve Ergenekon soruşturmasını bunun için tarihi bir fırsat olarak gören birçok kişi, bu soruşturmanın bu amaçla uyumlu olmayan yönlerine ilişkin kaygı ve kuşkularını hep bilinçlerinin bir köşesinde nadasa bırakmayı tercih etmişlerdi. Ama artık, bardağı taşıran son gözaltı ve tutuklamalar nedeniyle, soruşturmanın bambaşka yerlere doğru evrilmekte olduğunu görmenin rahatsızlığı ile bu kaygılarını gündeme getirmeleri üzerine, soruşturma makamının adeta *" öyleyse siz de Ergenekoncusunuz, bak gereğini yaparım ha!"* olarak okunabilecek açıklamasına muhatap oldular.

*ARTIK BU üLKEDE GAZETECİLİK YAPILMAZ*

Dolaysız ve doğrudan tanık olarak söylüyorum. Ahmet şık ve Nedim şener' in de tutuklanması ile artık bu ülkede gazetecilik yapılamaz. Tutuklananlar Ahmet ve Nedim değil, onların şahsında gazetecilik mesleğidir. Bu karardan sonra, artık geriye dönüş yoktur. şu andan itibaren benim açımdan *"Ergenekon"* zihniyeti ile siyasi, toplumsal arenada siyasi mücadele hakkım baki kalmak üzere, hukuksal alandaki mücadele pratiği tümüyle bitmiştir. Davanın ilk başladığı andan bugüne kadar, birçok eleştiriye karşın bugüne kadar süren davadaki müdahil avukatlık statümün de sonlandırılması için, artık bu davaya inancım ve yargılama makamlarına güvenim kalmadığı için istifa edeceğimi, bu yargılamada bundan sonra, (elbette tercih ettiğim şüpheliler bağlamında) müdafi olarak görev yapmak durumunda olduğumu belirteceğim. Yaşanan tüm hukuksuzlukları, gücümün yettiğince ulusal ve uluslar arası platformlarda dile getireceğimi belirtiyorum.

*ARTIK EMİNİM, ERGENEKON DENİLEN DAVA BİR DARBE TEşEBBüSü DAVASI DEğİLDİR.*

Toplumun bu konudaki hassasiyet ve duyarlılığı kullanılarak, muhaliflerin aşama aşama cezalandırıldığı bir yargı pratiğidir.

Bu iletiyi, biraz da öfkem ve duyarlılığım zirvede iken yapıyor ve sizlerle paylaşıyorum...


*Avukat Akın Atalay*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Nedim'den mektup var!*



*Milliyet Gazetesi muhabiri Nedim şener, Metris’ten Silivri’ye nakledilmeden önce iki mektup yazdı. Bunlardan birincisi, eşi ve 8 yaşındaki kızına. Diğeri gazetedeki arkadaşlarına...*

şener’in eşine yazdığı üç sayfalık mektupta, eşinin sağlık durumu ile ilgili temenniler ve kızına ilettiği duygusal satırlar var. Bu bölümleri özel hayata saygı gereği yayınlamıyoruz. Ancak şener’in eşine yazdığı mektupta dava ile ilgili ilginç bir bölüm var.

şener o bölümde şöyle diyor:

“Anlaşılıyor ki son zamanlarda değil tam iki yıl önce sahte bir mail ile beni hedefe almışlar. Bu olayın son 7-8 ay içindeki TV programlarıyla bire bir bağlantısı yok. Nasıl olsa böyle bir operasyona beni dahil edeceklermiş. üünkü bizim gibi gazetecileri yok etmeye karar vermişler ve devamı gelecek gibi görünüyor. Bana yöneltilen sorular 2003-2006 dönemlerine kadar iniyor. Mesela Uzanlar kitabını Hanefi Avcı mı yazdı diye soruyorlar. 



*‘Niye görüştün?*

Yasin El Kadı kitabı bile konu oldu. 2007 yılında Arena’da Adil Serdar Saçan’a sorduğum bir soruyu neden sorduğumu bile sordular. Ergenekon operasyonu başlamadan çok önce yaptığım telefon görüşmelerini bile niçin şu şu kişilerle görüştün diye sordular.”

*Ameliyat sorusu üzdü ve şaşırttı*

şener’in gazetedeki arkadaşlarına yazdığı mektupta ise özellikle eşinin kalp ameliyatının bile sorgulanmasının kendisini nasıl üzdüğü kısmı çarpıcı. Bu bölüm aynen şöyle: 

“Sorguda yadırgadığım en çarpıcı soru eşimin kalp operasyonu ile ilgili olanıydı. Savcı üz, avukatlarımın huzurunda ‘Eşin ile telefon görüşmesinde ‘Başıma gelecekleri bilsem senin operasyonu yaptırmazdık’ diyorsun. İnsanın aklına, ‘Acaba sen hakkındaki adli operasyonu önlemek için mi eşini kalp operasyonuna soktun sorusu geliyor’ dedi. 

Ben de kendisine ‘Böyle bir şey söz konusu olamaz. Kalp rahatsızlığını 14 şubat günü Hizmet Hastanesi’nde öğrendik. Ardından Memorial Hastanesi’nden Bingür Sönmez’in tavsiyesiyle Prof. Dr. Levent Saltık’ın belirlediği tarihte operasyon gerçekleşti. Savcılık savunması ardından mahkeme savunmasında bu konuyu mahkeme tutanağına da geçirttim.”


08.03.2011 09:38 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Kozinoğlu, Fidan'ı da fişlemiş*



*MİTçi Kozinoğlu'nun, MİT Müsteşarı Fidan hakkında topladığı bilgileri Oda TV'nin sahibi Soner Yalçın'a verdiği iddia ediliyor. Fethullah Gülen'e yakın isimlerin de takipte olduğu iddialar arasında...*

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında İstanbul ıo. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından hakkında 'yakalama' karan çıkarılan ve MİT Müsteşarlığının 'geri dön' çağnsına rağmen halen yurtdışında bulunan Kaşif Kozinoğlu'nun, MİT Müsteşan Hakan Fidan'ı ve ailesini fişlediği iddia ediliyor.

Kozinoğlu'nun evinde yapılan aramalarda, Fidan'm ailesi ve kardeşi Mustafa Fidan'a ait belgeler ele geçirildiği belirtiliyor. Kozinoğlu tarafından hazırlanan belgelerde, Fidan'm kimlerle görüştüğünden aile dostlarına ve ev adresine kadar çok detaylı bilgiler yer aldığı kaydedildi. Kozinoğlu'ndan ele geçirilen dijital belgelerde, Fidan'a ait bazı fotoğraflann da bulunduğu ifade ediliyor.

*Gülen'in evine yakın takip*

üte yandan, Kozinoğlu'nun Pensilivania'da Fethullah Gülen ile birlikte kalan iki kişi hakkında bir rapor hazırladığı, bu kişilerin Türkiye'de yaşayan aileleri, yalanlan ve kimlerle irtibatlı olduklanna yönelik bilgilerin yapılan aramalarda ele geçirildiği bildirildi. Soner Yalçın'ın ofisinde yapılan aramalarda bulunan 'Pensilvania' isimli dosyada bu kişilerle birlikte bazı bürokratlann isimlerinin geçtiği de iddialar arasında.

*Fidan ve ailesini izlemişler*

Kozinoğlu'nun, MİTMüsteşan Hakan Fidanla ilgili topladığı bütün bügileri bir rapor halinde, Oda TVnin sahibi Soner Yalçın'a servis ettiği kaydedildi.

İddialara göre, bu bilgiler Fidan'm MİT Müsteşan olarak göreve başlamasından kısa bir süre önce hazırlanmış.

Fidan'm kardeşi Mustafa Fidan'la ilgili olarak Kozinoğlu tarafından hazırlanan Kaşif Kozinoğlu dosyada Tensilvania ile bağlantılı' şeklinde bir not olduğu öne sürülüyor.

*üzel bir ekip izlemiş*

İstanbul ıo.Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin hakkında teknik takip karan aldığı Kozinoğlu'nu özel bir ekibin izlediği ve ekibin elde ettiği bilgilerin de gizli tutularak doğrudan mahkemeye gönderildiği belirtiliyor.

*Kozinoğlu perşembe geliyor*

MİT kaynaklarından edinilen bilgiye göre, Kozinoğlu en geç perşembe günü Türkiye'ye dönerek, savcılığa ifade verecek. üte yandan MİT Hukuk Müşavirliği'nin soruşturmayı yürüten Savcı Zekeriya üz ile irtibat halinde olduğu ve bilgi paylaşımında bulunulduğu öğrenildi. Teşkilatın üz'den aldığı bilgiler doğrultusunda Kozinoğlu ile ilgili yürütülen incelemenin şekillendiği bildirildi. (TARAF) 

08.03.2011 11:29 /* VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*AHMET ALTAN! BUNUN ADI YARGISIZ İNFAZDIR*

 

*Bugün gladionun Türkiye’deki örgütü cemaattir.*

08.03.2011 *04:07*

 Taraf ve genel yayın yönetmeni Ergenekon sürecinde hep aynı* “haberciliği”* yaptı.

İddiaları sürekli manşetine taşıdı. 

Bu kez manşeti: *“Hedef AKP’li aileler”* idi. Neymiş; *“ MİT görevlisi Kaşif Kozinoğlu’nun AKP’li vekiller için toplandığı özel istihbarat notları Soner Yalçın’ın odasındaki ‘Koz’ isimli dosyadan”* çıkmış.

Yazıyorlar: *“MİT’in karanlık ismi olarak bilinen Kozinoğlu ile Soner Yalçın arasında özenli bağlantılara ulaşıldı.”* (5.3.2011)

Ahmet Altan bu iddialar üzerine yorum yaptı: MİT’te böyle belgeler yokmuş, bunu Kozinoğlu kendisi toplayıp Odatv’ye vermiş!

İddiayı karşı tarafa sormadan haber, yorum yapıyorsunuz.

Hiç aklınıza gelmiyor mu; bu virüslü *“belgeler”* üzerine Odatv haber yapmış mı?

Hiç aklınıza gelmiyor mu; ya bu iddialar doğru değilse?

Hiç aklınıza gelmiyor mu; Soner Yalçın, Kaşif Kozinoğlu’nu tanıyor mu?

Sizin gazeteniz Taraf’ta karanlık tertipçilerle içlidışlı olan arkadaşlarınız var; yazıp söylemişlerdi; *“Soner Yalçın MİT’ten şunu tanıyor, bunu tanıyor”*diye.

Konu mahkemelik, hakkında dava açtık.

Bunu bilmiyor olamazsınız.

Bakın.

Hodri meydan:

Soner Yalçın son 15 yılda bir tek MİT görevlisiyle yan yana gelmemiştir, görüşmemiştir.vBu bir gazeteci açısından hiç de iyi bir durum değildi; gazeteci herkesle görüşür, bilgi-belge alır; haber yapar.

Bakınız: Karanlık tertipçilerin oyunu bozulacaktır. Yeter ki siz buna alet olmayınız. Soner Yalçın ne Kozinoğlu ne de bir başka MİT görevlisiyle buluşmuş, görüşmüştür. Kozinoğlu’nu tanımaz bilmez.

Gazetecilik ne hale geldi; kimi tanıyoruz, elimizde hangi belgeler var diye hesap veriyoruz. Basın özgürlüğünün ne hale getirildiğini görmüyor musunuz?

şimdi:

Yine ne olduğu belli olmayan, bilgisayarımıza virüsle konulmuş sözümona bir* “belge”* üzerine ne komplo teorileri inşa ediyorsunuz?

Aslında bu süreci hiç bilmiyorsunuz; bu nedenle hep bu karanlık tertibe alet oluyorsunuz. Zaman gösterecek yanıldığınızı. 

Bugün kafanızda yaratıp *“Ergenekoncu”* demek yerine, olaya gazetecilik ilkeleriyle yaklaşın ve karşı tarafa da sorun. Haber yapmadan önce avukatlarımıza, bizlere sorunuz.

Bilginizin kaynağında emin olunuz.

Karanlık faşist tertipçilerin oyunu bellidir: Sıra da MİT vardır. Bu *“operasyonu”* bizim üzerimizden yapmaya çalışıyorlar. Dün sizleri başka tertiplerle, *“belgelerle”* kandırdılar, şimdi başka sözümona *“bilgilerle”* aldatıyorlar.

Sizden tek isteğimiz var:

Hala gazeteci iseniz kuşkuyu, soruyu bir kenara bırakmayınız. Sadece kafanızdaki teoriye uygun verileri haber yapıp, yorum yazıp aksini görmemeye devam etmeyiniz. 

Bunu sadece gazeteci olarak da yapmayınız; insan olduğunuz için yapınız. Size yakışan bu olmalıdır. Bu büyük tertibi görmezseniz sizin de yakın gelecekte sonunuz Balbayların, üzkanların, Yalçınların yanı, Silivri olacaktır.

Sivil faşizmin ayak seslerini duyun artık.

Bu kirli oyunu bozun artık…

Size yakışan bu olmalıdır…

Bugün gladionun Türkiye’deki örgütü cemaattir.

Bu gerçeği görmeden analiz yapamazsınız.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Ahmet şık'tan mektup* 



*Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan ve dün Silivri Cezaevi'ne götürülen gazeteci Ahmet şık, eşi Yonca şık'a, kızına, haberini yaptığı ezilenlere ve meslektaşlarına mektup yazdı.*

"Ezen ve ezilen varsa ezilenin yanında saf tutarım"

"Güzel yaşanılabilir bir dünyanın eşit ve adil bölüşüme dayalı sosyalizm ile geleceğini düşünen sosyalistim dedim. Duymadılar" diyen şık'ın, bianet.org'da yayınlanan mektubunun tam metni şöyle:

Kardeşim Arat; Bir daha görüştüğümüzde bana tıpkı baban gibi sarılacak mısın yine? üünkü babanı katleden ırkçı faşist zihniyetin üyesiymişim?

Fadime Ana; sen benim "ikinci Metinimsin" diyecek misin yine? Oğlunu, dostumu işkencede katledenlerin yanındaymışım.

Emine Ana, bir cumartesi günü 12:00'de Galatasaray'a geldiğimde yanına oturtacak mısın beni? Sen ve senin gibi sevdikleri ellerinden alınıp gidebilecek bir mezarı dahi olmayan Cumartesi Anneleri sizlerle ilgili yaptığım haberlerin hepsi aldatmacaymış. Sevdiklerinizi dipsiz kuyularda kaybedenlere yardım etmişim.

Cezaevlerinde, evlerde, sokaklarda katledilen devrimcilerin aileleri, yoldaşlarım hala habercilik namusuma güvenecek misiniz? Yoldaşlarımızı öldürenlerin tetikçisiymişim.

Kürt kardeşlerim; Jitemcilerin kurbanları, halkların kardeşliğini savunduğuma inanacak mısınız hala? Ben bir savaş çığırtkanı ırkçıymışım.

Babam, annem, ağabeylerim, hala gurur duyuyor musunuz oğlunuzla, kardeşinizle? Hak, hukuk, eşitlik gözeten değil kanlı cinayetlerin ve darbe planlarının gazetecisiymişim.

Yonca'm; yol arkadaşım, yoldaşlığımız devam edecek mi? Yıllardır seni kandırıyormuşum.

Kuzum (kızı için), akıl, vicdan ve adalet sahibi kızım, annenle birlikte böyle olman için verdiğim öğütlerime kulak asacak mısın artık? Güvenecek misin bana? Sana yalan söylemişim meğer.

Gazetecilik namusuma, meslek ahlakıma kefil olup beni yalnız bırakmayan meslektaşlarım, dostlarım hepinizi kandırmışım yıllarca. Yazdıklarım yalan, söylediklerim sahteymiş. Hepinizi, herkesi kandırmışım. Hep böyle gideceğini sanırken kül yutmaz polislere, savcılara, hakimlere yakalandım. Bir de malum zihniyetin medyatörlerine.

Bir anda anlayıverdiler ne iflah olmaz bir Ergenekoncu olduğumu. Irkçı, faşist, darbeci, katil değilim. Güzel yaşanılabilir bir dünyanın eşit ve adil bölüşüme dayalı sosyalizm ile geleceğini düşünen sosyalistim dedim.

*Duymadılar.*
Gazetecilik felsefem görmeyenin gözü, duymayanın kulağı, konuşmayanın sesi olmaktır. Ezen ve ezilen varsa ezilenin yanında saf tutarım. üniformalı, kravatlı, takkeli her türlü iktidarın karşısında yer alırım. üünkü sorun yaratan her zaman iktidarlar ve güç odaklarıdır. Bu yüzden onların yanında saf tutmak değil karşısında yer almak önemlidir dedim. Duymak istemediler. Ergenekon örgütünün üyesi olmayı zül sayarım dedim. "Hayır Ergenekoncusun" deyip tutukladılar. Sonra da "Gazetecilik faaliyetinden tutuklanmadı" diye açıkladılar. Benim de bilmediğim deliller varmış. Savcı öyle diyor. Açıklasın delilleri. Hepimiz bilelim. Madem gazeteci değilim neden sadece gazetecilik faaliyetimi sorguladınız? Yazdığım kitapta sizi ürküten konular var diye mi tutukladınız yoksa? Kendimi Orwell'in 1984'ünde geçen Kafka'nın Dava'sının kahramanı gibi hissediyorum. Eğer ben gazetecilik yapmadığım için tutuklandıysam bu kararı alanlar ve uygulanmasını sağlayanlar siz hukukçu musunuz? Yoksa bir hiyerarşik zincirin halkaları mı?

08.03.2011 14:24 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Bizi onlarla aynı koğuşa koymayın'*



*şener ve şık, Ergenekon sanıklarıyla aynı yerde kalmak istemedi!* 

*Meltem GüNAY / VATAN* 


Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında pazar günü sabaha karşı tutuklanarak Metris Cezeevi’ne konulan gazeteciler Nedim şener ve Ahmet şık, dün akşam Silivri Cezaevi’ne nakledildi. şık’ın avukatı Tora Pekin şener ve şık’ın Ergenekon soruşturması nedeniyle tutuklanan diğer zanlılarla aynı yerde kalmak istemediklerini dair bir dilekçeyi bugün cezaevi yetkililerine vereceklerini söyledi. Pekin, müvekkilinin moralinin ve sağlığının iyi olduğunu belirtirken, “İkisinin de morali iyi. Herhangi bir sağlık sorunları da yok. Herkese çok selam söylediler” dedi. Avukat Pekin, gazeteci şık’ın tutuklanmasıyla ilgili olarak karara bugün(salı) itiraz edeceklerini belirtti. Ahmet şık ile Nedim şener’in elle tutulur tek bir kanıt olamadan tutuklandıklarını savunan Avukat Pekin, “Karara itiraz edeceğiz. Hukuksal olarak baktığımızda bu kararın kaldırılması gerekiyor. Umudumuz da bu yönde” dedi. Aynı soruşturma kapsamında tutuklanan Yalçın Küçük, Doğan Yurdakul, Coşkun Musluk ve Sait üakır da Silivri Cezaevi’ne gönderildiler.

07.03.2011 22:13 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Tutuklama fırtınasını başlatan belge!*



*İşte Oda TV'de bulunduğu belirtilen ve içinde bazı gazetecilerin de isimlerinin yazılı olduğu iddia edilen 'Ulusal Medya 2010' adlı belge ve bu belgede yazılanlar.*

*DHA* 

Operasyonlara, gözaltılara ve tutuklamalara, şüphelilere yöneltilen sorulara kaynak olan belge: “Ulusal medya 2010" 

Ergenekonun medya yapılanması ile ilgili yeni çalışmalar ve özellikle , dava süreci ile ilgili yeni stratejilerin oluşması için hazırlandığı iddia edilen ‘Ulusal Medya 2010’ adlı belge 11 sayfadan ve 9 bölümden oluşuyor.

Belgede, ‘Giriş, ‘Amaç’, ‘Strateji’, ‘Ulusal Medya’ ile ‘Gülen ve Medya’ isimli başlıklar yer alıyor.

*“ULUSAL MEDYA 2010"* 

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nca yürütülen Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında 14 şubat 2010 tarihinde Oda TV’de bulunduğu belirtilen ‘Ulusal Medya 2010’ isimli döküman aralarında gazeteciler Nedim şener ile Ahmet şık'ın bulunduğu tutuklama sürecinin ilk halkası olmuştu.

*"STRATEJİ" BAşLIğI İLE BAşLIYOR-*

‘Ulusal Medya 2010’ adlı dökümana göre, “Ergenekon medya yapılanması ile ilgili yeni çalışmalar yapıldığı ve özellikle dava süreci ile ilgili yeni stratejiler belirleniyor." Söz konusu belge "Gözlem/Analiz/ Strateji" başlığı ile başlıyor.

*GİRİş BüLüMü* 

Bu başlığın altında “Giriş" bölümü yazıyor. Bu bölümde, "Türkiye’nin laik cumhuriyet yapısına kast etmiş dış odaklar, devşirdikleri yerli işbirlikçilerin desteğiyle ülkenin üniter devlet yapısını ortadan kaldırabilecek bir güce erişmiştir." deniliyor.

*“AMAü BüLüMü"*

Giriş bölümünün ardından “Referanslar" ve “Amaç" bölümü yer alıyor. “Amaç" başlığı altında,"Ergenekon ve benzeri siyasal komplo ve ihanet davaları sonucu tutuklananların serbest kalmaları ve şerefli Türk Ordusuna, devrimci aydınlarına, ulusalcı kalemlerine ve siyasetçilerine, başta cemaat ve AKP yandaşları olmak üzere komplo kuranların cezalandırılmaları için çıkarılacak hiyanet-i vataniye kanunu kapsamında yargılanmalarının sağlanması amacıyla ulusal medya üzerine düşen görevlerin belirlenmesi gerekmektedir." şeklinde ifade yer alıyor.

*‘ULUSAL MEDYA’ İLE ‘GüLEN VE MEDYA’ BAşLIKLARI*

Ergenekon ve benzer davalarda tutuklu yargılananların serbest bıkarılması ve soruşturmayı yürüten kişilerin vatana ihanet ile yargılanması için kamuoyu oluşturulmasına yönelik hedeflerin yazılı olduğu “Ulusal Medya 2010" isimli dökümanda ‘Amaç’ bölümünün ardından ise ‘Ulusal Medya’ ile ‘Gülen ve Medya’ başlıkları yer alıyor STRATEJİ BAşLIğI “İnternet yayıncılığı", “Durum değerlendirme" başlıklarının da yer aldığı dökümanda “Strateji" isimli bir başlık da var.. Bu başlığın altında, "Yürütülmekte olan operasyonların siyasal olduğu, AKP ve cemaatin cumhuriyet ilke ve devrimlerine karşı rövanşist düşüncelerle giriştiği, sivil faşist bir hareket ve diktatörlüğe uzanan yeşil bir devrimdir. Saldırıların bilinçli olarak TSK ve Yüksek Yargı başta olmak üzere Anayasal kurumlara karşı yürütüldüğü işlenmelidir. Medya gücünü etkin bir şekilde kullanan AKP ve cemaate karşı ulusal medya topyekün harekete geçirilmeli ve komploları boşa çıkaracak propaganda ve kara propaganda unsurları etkili bir şekilde kullanılmalıdır.Kemalist ideolojiye karşı yürütülen savaşa destek veren medya organlarına yandaş medya damgası vurulmalıdır. Davayı yürüten kurumlara yönelik kamuoyu desteğini kırmak için, gerek kurumsal gerekse bireysel düzeyde yıpratılmaları ve güvenirliklerinin zedelenmesi gerekmektedir. Haklarında geniş ve detaylı araştırma yapılarak soruşturma açılması sağlanmalı ve üzerlerinde baskı oluşturulmalıdır.Operasyon sürecini yürüten-kurumlara mensup olup tezlerimize ve faaliyetlerimize destek veren, kamuoyunun yakından tanıdığı ve güvendiği kişilere, Ergenekon ve benzeri davaların tertip olduğu yönünde açıklama ve yayın yapıştırılması için bilgi, belge ve teknik destek sağlanmalıdır." ifadeleri yer alıyor.

*SONUü BüLüMü* 

Doküman “Sonuç" başlığı altında yer alan bir pragraflık yazı ile son buluyor. "Emperyalist güçlerin ve işbirlikçilerinin haricindeki tüm Türk sanatçı, aydın ve gazetecilerin Kemalist ideoloji çatısı altında birleşmeleri sağlanmalıdır. Ulusal medya oluşumuna katkıda bulunma her Türk aydının üstüne düşen bir sorumluluktur." şeklindeki saptama sözcüklerinin yer aldığı 11 sayfalık doküman ‘Saygılarımla’ kelimesi ile son buluyor. 


07.03.2011 17:03 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*İşte şener ve şık'ın sorgu tutanaklarının tam metni...*


 

*AHMET şIK'ın sorgu tutanağının tam metni:*

*SORULDU* 

şüpheli müdafileri söz alarak dosyada kısıtlama kararı sebebiyle, delilleri göremedik, dosyayı incelemedik. Savunma hakkının gereği gibi kullanılmasına, bu durumun engel oluşturduğu kanısındayız, AİHS'nin 6. maddesindeki adil yargılanma ilkesi gereği ve aleyhimizdeki kanıtları çürütebilme imkanı bakımından savunmamızın bu şartlar altında yapılmış olacağını beyan ederiz.

Beyan üzerine şüpheliden ve müdafılerinden soruldu: Emniyet Müdürlüğü'nde ifadede isnatlar ve delillerle alakalı bilgilerinin olup olmadığı soruldu.

Emniyette suçlamanın ne olduğu beyan edilmiş ve suçlamayla ilgili ifade soruları tercih edilmiştir.

*Soruldu :* Ergenekon Silahlı Terör ürgütüne üye olmak şüphesi ile ifadeniz alınacaktır. İfade vermek istiyor musunuz?

*Cevap :* Ben Emniyette verdiğim ifadelerin medyaya servis edileceğini düşündüğümden ve çarpıtılarak medyaya konu olabileceğimi düşündüğümden ifade vermedim.

*Soruldu:* üzgeçmişinizi açıklayınız.

*Cevap :* 1970 yılında Adana ilinde doğdum. İlk ve orta okulu Adana ilinde liseyi Antalya'da okudum. 1989 yılında İstanbul üniversitesi Basın Yayın Yüksekokuluna başladım. İkinci sınıfta iken Milliyet, Cumhuriyet, Evrensel, Yeni Yüzyıl ve Radikal gazeteleri ile kapatılan Nokta dergisinde muhabir ve foto muhabiri olarak çalışmaya başladım. 2000 yılında Manisa Alaşehir'de bedelli olarak askerlik vazifemi yaptım. Son dört yıldır İstanbul Bilgi üniversite'sinde öğretin üyesi olarak görev yapmaktayım. Anne ve babam sağdır. 3 kardeşiz. Sırasıyla;

1. B.ş.; Akdeniz üniversitesin doçenttir.
2. U.ş.; Adana ilinde devlet memurudur.
3. Benim.

Pasaportum vardır. Daha önce iş ve seyahat amacıyla bir çok ülkeye gittim.

*Soruldu :* Kullanmakta olduğunuz ve adınıza kayıtlı cep telefonları nelerdir? Bu numaraları ne kadar zamandır kullanmaktasınız? Bu numaraları sizden başka kullanan varsa açıklayınız.

*Cevap :* Kendi adıma kayıtlı 0532 3xx xx xx numaralı hattı uzun zamandır kullanmaktayım.

*Soruldu :* 14.02.2011 günü soruşturma kapsamında gözaltına alman Hüseyin Soner YALüIN, Barış PEHLİVAN, Barış TERKOğLU ve Ayhan BOZKURT isimli şahıslarla aranızda herhangi bir irtibat var mıdır? Bu şahıslardan tanıdığınız var ise aranızdaki ilişkiyi açıklayınız?

*Cevap :* Hiç birini tanımıyorum, herhangi bir irtibatım ve ilişkim yoktur.

*Soruldu :* 04.03.2011 günü soruşturma kapsamında gözaltına alınan Nedim şENER ile aranızdaki ilişkiyi açıklayınız.

*Cevap :* Nedim şener meslektaşımdır, ikimiz de muhabirlik yaptık ve aynı binada çalıştık. Meslektaş ve arkadaşlık ilişkisi vardır.

*Soruldu :* 04.03.2011 günü soruşturma kapsamında gözaltına alınan Yalçın KüüüK, Kaşif KOZİNOğLU, Ahmet Mümtaz İDİL, Coşkun MUSLUK, Doğan YURDAKUL, Müyesser UğUR, Sait üAKIR ve İklim Ayfer KALELİ isimli şahıslardan kimleri ne zamandan beri tanımaktasınız? Aranızdaki irtibatı açıklayınız.

*Cevap :* şu anda gözaltında bulunan şahıslardan Nedim dışındakileri bilmiyorum.

*Soruldu : ERGENEKON Terör ürgütünün temel dokümanı niteliğindeki "ERGENEKON" dokümanında Medya başlığı altında; Ergenekon'un kendi medya kuruluşlarını oluşturması ve diğer medya kuruluşlarını kontrol altına alması gerektiği belirtilmiştir.* "LOBİ" dokümanında ise, örgütün gerçekleştirdiği faaliyetlerde amaçlara uygun kamuoyu oluşturulması ve kamuoyu desteğinin sağlanması için medya kuruluşlarının yönlendirilmesi gerektiği belirtilmiştir.

Soruşturma kapsamında hakkında iddianame düzenlenen Erol MüTERCİMLER 1997 yılında bir televizyon programında yaptığı açıklamada, "ülkeyi darbeye sürükleyen ve bugün çete diye anılan örgütün isminin ERGENEKON olduğunu ve bu örgütün 1960 yılında kurulduğunu, hükümetler üstü bir güç olduğunu, bu yapı içersinde askerler, Polisler, Profesörler, GAZETECİLER ve iş adamlarının bulunduğunu" belirtmiştir.

Bugüne kadar yapılan soruşturmalarda örgütün kontrolünde bulunan yazılı ve görsel medya organları deşifre edilmiş, medya yapılanması içerisinde faaliyet gösterdiği tespit edilen birçok örgüt üyesi hakkında işlem yapılmıştır.

Son olarak ODATV'de yapılan aramada "ULUSAL MEDYA 2010" isimli bir örgüt dokümanı bulunmuş, bu dokümanın yapılan incelemesine, ERGENEKON'un MEDYA YAPILANMASI ile ilgili yeni çalışmalar yaptığı ve özellikle dava süreci ile ilgili yeni stratejiler belirlediği tespit edilmiştir.

ODATV'den ele geçirilen belgelerden ve soruşturma kapsamında elde edilen diğer delillerden sizin ERGENEKON terör örgütünün Medya Yapılanması içersinde faaliyet gösterdiğiniz tespit edilmiştir.

* ürgüt dokümanında bahsedilen örgütün amaçlarına uygun kamuoyu oluşturulması yöntemi hakkında herhangi bir bilginiz var mı? Bu kapsamda bir çalışmanız oldu mu?

*Cevap :* Ben bu soruyu ve soruş şeklini kabul etmiyorum, benim bu belgelerden haberim yoktur. Ergenekonun medya yapılanması içerisinde değilim, benim bu örgütle adımın anılmasını zül sayarım.

*Soruldu :* "ULUSAL MEDYA 2010" dokümanında "AMAü" başlığı altında; "Ergenekon ve benzeri siyasal komplo/ihanet davaları sonucu tutuklananların serbest kalmaları ve şerefli Türk Ordusuna, devrimci aydınlarına, ulusalcı kalemlerine ve siyasetçilerine, başta cemaat ve AKP yandaşları olmak üzere komplo kuranların cezalandırılmaları için çıkarılacak hiyanet-i vataniye kanunu kapsamında yargılanmalarının sağlanması amacıyla ulusal medya üzerine düşen görevlerin belirlenmesi gerekmektedir." yazdığı görülmüştür.

Dolayısıyla "ULUSAL MEDYA 2010" dokümanında, Ergenekon ve benzer davaların kamuoyunda inanılırlığmın ortadan kalkması, tutuklu yargılanan şüphelilerin serbest kalması ve bu soruşturmaları yürüten kişilerin vatana ihanet kapsamında yargılanması için kamuoyu oluşturulmasının hedeflendiği görülmüştür.

ürgütün bu hedefleriyle ilgili kamuoyu oluşturma adına neler yapıldı? Siz bu konuda neler yaptınız?

*Cevap :* Ben böyle bir şey içerisinde yer almadım.

*Soruldu :* "ULUSAL MEDYA 2010" dokümanında "STRATEJİ" başlığı altında; "Yürütülmekte olan operasyonların siyasal olduğu, AKP ve cemaatin Cumhuriyet ilke ve devrimlerine karşı rövanşist düşüncelerle giriştiği, sivil faşist bir hareket ve diktatörlüğe uzanan yeşil bir devrim olduğu anlatılmalıdır" yazdığı görülmüştür.

*Bu strateji nasıl ve kimler tarafından belirlendi? Bu kapsamda ne tür faaliyetler yapıldı? Bu konuda sizin herhangi bir faaliyetiniz oldu mu?

*Cevap :* Bu konuda hiçbir bilgim yoktur.

*Soruldu :* "ULUSAL MEDYA 2010" dokümanında "STRATEJİ" başlığı altında;
"Saldırıların bilinçli olarak TSK ve Yüksek Yargı başta olmak üzere Anayasal Kurumlara karşı yürütüldüğü işlenmelidir. Medya gücünü etkin bir şekilde kullanan Akp ve cemaate karşı ulusal medya topyekun harekete geçirilmeli ve komploları boşa çıkaracak propaganda ve kara propaganda unsurları etkili bir şekilde kullanılmalıdır. Kemalist ideolojiye karşı yürütülen savaşa destek veren medya organlarına yandaş medya damgası vurulmalıdır" yazdığı görülmüştür.

*Bu strateji nasıl belirlendi? Bu kapsamda ne tür faaliyetler yapıldı? Bu konuda sizin herhangi bir faaliyetiniz oldu mu?

*Cevap :* Bu konulardan hiçbir bilgim yoktur.

*Soruldu :* "ULUSAL MEDYA 2010" dokümanında "STRATEJİ" başlığı altında; "Başlatılan yargı sürecinde karşı tarafın elde ettiği delillerin boşa çıkarılması, değersizleştirilmesi ve normalleştirilmesi adına savunma makamlarının geliştirmekte oldukları argümanlar kullanılmalıdır. Bu kapsamda tespit edilecek zayıf halkalar ve iddialar gündeme taşınmalı ve davanın geneliyle özdeşleştirilmelidir. Güçlü tez ve delillerle karşı karşıya kalındığında, konunun ekseni değiştirilmeli, gri ve kara propaganda unsurları etkin bir şekilde kullanılmalıdır. Kitlesel hafıza süresinin kısalığı dikkate alınarak, ilk şokun atlatılması ve kitlelerde kalıcı kabullerin oluşmasına fırsat verilmemesi önem taşımaktadır" yazdığı görülmüştür.

*Bu strateji nasıl belirlendi? Bu kapsamda ne tür faaliyetler yapıldı? Bu konuda sizin herhangi bir faaliyetiniz oldu mu?

*Cevap :* Bu konulardan hiçbir bilgim yoktur.

*Soruldu :* "ULUSAL MEDYA 2010" dokümanında strateji başlığı altında, "Operasyon sürecini yürüten kurumlara mensup olup tezlerimize ve faaliyetlerimize destek veren, kamuoyunun yakından tanıdığı ve güvendiği kişilere, Ergenekon ve benzeri davaların tertip olduğu yönünde açıklama ve yayın yaptırılması için bilgi, belge ve teknik destek sağlanmalıdır." Yazdığı görülmüştür.

ODATV'den ele geçirilen belgelerden ise bu kez 2011 yılı Haziran ayında yapılacak genel seçimlerden önce yine örgütün talimat ve yönlendirmeleri ile Nedim şENER'le birlikte "Haliçte Yaşayan Simonlar" benzeri bir kitap çalışması içerisinde bulunduğunuz, bu kitabında Emniyet Müdürü Sabri UZUN ismi ile yayınlanması için çalışmalar yaptığınız tespit edilmiştir.

*Bu kitap çalışması talimatını kim yada kimler verdi? Bu kitap çalışmasının amacı ne idi?

*Cevap :* Ben 20 yıldır muhabirlik yaptım, binlerce habere imza attım. Bugüne kadar kimsenin talimatıyla bir haber yazdım ne de kimsenin talimatıyla yazdığım haberi geri çektim. Gazetecilikle ilgilendiğim alan Hak odaklı habercilik yapmaktır. Geçmişte birçok gözaltında kayıp ve faili meçhul olaylarla ilgili haberler yaptım, bugüne kadar hiçbir tanesi tekzip edilmemiştir. En son Ergenekon davasıyla alakalı iki ciltlik bir kitabı kaleme aldım. 40 Katır, 40 Satır başlıklı bir kitaptı. Ergenekonun ilk 5 iddianamesine dayanılarak hazırlanan kitabın ilk cildinde kontr gerilla ve Ergenekonu anlama kılavuzu başlığını taşıyordu. Türkiye'de derin devlet denen yapının 1950 yılında Seferlik Tetkik Kurulu adıyla başlatılan harekette gelinen süreçte ana başlık olarak adlandırılan şemdinli, Susurluk ve Jitem olarak ayrıca değerlendirdiğimiz üç bölümde derin devlet yapısı ve faaliyetlerini 2007 yılına kadar getirdim. Sonra da Ergenekon adıyla yaşanan süreci anlattım. Kendi tespitlerimizden yola çıkarak olumlu ya da olumsuz yanlarını yorumlamaya çalıştık. Be bu çalışmayı Ertuğrul Mavioğlu ile yaptım. İkinci ciltte 5. İddianamenin şüphelilerinin şecerelerini ve kim olduğunu anlatıyordum. İddianamelerden ve medyada çıkan haberlerden yola çıkıyordum.

**Nedim şENER'le başka çalışmalar yaptınız mı?*

*Cevap :* Yoktur. Herhangi bir kitap çalışması yapmadım. Benim birkaç aydır tek başıma çalıştığım bir kitap vardır.

*Soruldu :* ODATV de yapılan aramada ele geçirilen dijital veriler içersinde "SABRİ UZUN" isimli word belgesi bulunmuş, bu belgesinin içeriğinde yazan notlara bakıldığında; yine Ergenekon terör örgütünün talimatları ve yönlendirmesi ile sizin Nedim şener'le birlikte "HALİüTE YAşAYAN SİMONLAR" isimli kitaba benzer bir kitap çalışması içerisinde olduğunuz ve bu kitabı da Emniyet Müdürü Sabri UZUN ismi ile yayınlamayı planladığınız anlaşılmıştır.

*"SABRİ UZUN" isimli word belgesinde yazan notlara bakıldığında;*
"Sabrının Kitap konusunda çekincesi var ikna etmeye çalışalım, kitabı seçimden önce yetişmeli. Nedim Ahmet şık'la bu konuda görüşsün,
Kitaba çalışırken cesur olun. üıkarma ve ekleme yapmaktan çekinmeyin. Bu kitap Simondan daha kapsamlı olmalı. Nedimi kutlarım. Ahmet'i çalıştırsın.
Hanefi çıkacak ve size katılacak. Emin ve Sabri 'ye moral verin. Sabri adıyla çıkmasına zorlayın.

üabuk olması şart. Seçimden önce yetişsin." şeklinde notların yazılı olduğu tespit edilmiştir. Bahse konu word dosyasının teknik özelliklerine bakıldığında 20.12.2010 11:29 tarihinde "Soner" isimli kullanıcı tarafından oluşturulduğu anlaşılmıştır. Bu bağlamda bahse konu notların Soner YALüIN tarafından hazırlandığı anlaşılmıştır.

Ayrıca bu notun bulunduğu bilgisayarda *"000KITAP.docx"* isimli vvord dosyası bulunmuş ve bu dosya içersinde "İmamın Ordusu" başlıklı bir kitap çalışması olduğu tespit edilmiştir.

* Sabri UZUN'u tanıyor musunuz? Tanıyorsanız aranızdaki ilişki nedir? Bu kitabın yazımında görev almanızdaki amaç nedir?

*Bu kitap çalışması ile ilgili kimlerle görüşme yaptınız? Bu görüşmelerde ne tür kararlar aldınız? Sabri UZUN'u ikna etmek için görüşme yaptınız mı? Bu görüşmeyi kim yada kimler yaptı? Neler konuşuldu?

*Cevap :* Yukarıdaki notları ben yazmadım, kimin yazdığını da bilmiyorum. üncelikle yukarıda geçen "000KITAP.docx" benim yazdığım kitaba verdiğim bir isimdir. Bu kitabın ismini Soner Yalçın'm bilgisayarında ne aradığını ben bilmiyorum. Sizden de bunu aydınlatmanızı istiyorum.

Ben Sabri Uzun'u gazetecilik yaptığım dönemden tanıyorum, uzun dönem İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı yapmış kişidir. Kendisi bu dönemde görüşmemize sebep olan Habertürk Gazetesi'nde Fatih Altaylı'nm köşesinde yayınlanan Sabri Uzun'dan mektup başlığı altında yayınlanan haberle alakalıdır. Mektupta ilginç şeyler vardı, Sabri Uzun mektubun bir yerinde Ergenekonun 2001 ve 2006 yılında karşısına çıktığını yazıyordu. Bir başka yerinde de görevden alınmasına neden olduğu şemdinli olaylarına ilişkin bilgi notunu kendisinin yazmadığını, ancak üstüne kaldığını söylüyordu. Bilgi notu sebebiyle Yaşar Büyükanıt Sabri Uzun'u ben görevden aldırttım diye açıklama yapıyordu. Benim için çok dikkat çekiciydi, Sabri Uzun'u aradım, ben devlet memuru terbiyesi aldım bu konuyla alakalı bir açıklama yapmayacağım. Bende kendisini bir gazeteci olarak aramadığımı, kişisel merakımı gidermek için aradığımı ve bir kitap çalışması yaptığımı söyledim. Ergenekonla ilgili de daha önceden kitap yazdığımı söyledim ve kitabı görmek istediğini söyledi. Bende adresini alıp kendisine gönderdim. Soner Yalçın'ın bilgisayarında çıkan Sabri Uzun'un adresi de bu nedenle alınmış bir adrestir. Ben bunu bir kağıda yazdım, kitap çalışması yaparken de vvord dosyasının içerisine ekledim. Ben bu bilginin Soner Yalçın'm bilgisayarına nasıl gittiğini bilmiyorum. Ben bu kitabı kendi tercihimle yazdım, herhangi bir kişiden talimat almadım.

* Hazırladığınız bu kitabın özellikle Sabri UZUN ismi ile çıkartılmaya çalışılmasının amacı nedir?

*Cevap :* Ben Sabri Uzun'la kitap çıkarmaya çalışmadım, aksine Sabri Uzun kitabın içerisinde geçen Emin Aslan gibi öznelerden biridir. Hanefi Avcı, Emin Aslan, Sabri Uzun ve son dönemde görevden alman bazı Emniyet Müdürlerinin isimleri vardır. Bazılarıyla görüştüm, bazıları da görüşmeyi kabul etmedi.

Kitap yazmaktaki amacım Hanefi Avcı'nm kitabını okuduktan sonra kendisiyle Susurluk döneminden tanışıyoruz. Hanefi Avcı'nın işkenceci sicili olduğuna yönelik ilk haber yapan benim. Haber Radikal Gazetesi'nde yayınlanmıştı, haber yayınlandıktan sonra beni aradı. Haberde yer alan işkence mağduru kişiyle yüzleşmek istediğini söyledi. Mağdur kişiye söyledim, kendisi tek gidemeyeceğini söyledi, beraber gittik ve kendisiyle Hanefi Avcı ile tanıştık. Sonra mağdurla birlikte sanki arkadaşmış gibi konuşmaya başladılar, Hanefi Avcı özür diledi, bir süre sohbet ettiler. Ben bu olayı da gazetede yazmıştım. Hanefi Avcı ile tanışıklığım buradan gelir, o tarihten sonra yüz yüze görüşmedik, bayramlarda telefonlaştığım olmuştur. Kitaptan sonra ben kendisini aradım. Kendisinin aradım, kitabının cemaatla ilgili kısmının doğru olduğunu, içeriden bir sistem eleştirisi olarak gördüğümü, ancak birinci kısmında işkenceci olarak kendisiyle yüzleşemediğini ve Danıştay ve Hrant Dink suikastlerinin polisiye bir gözle yorumladığını eksiklik olarak yorumladığımı söyledim. Kendisi de işkence konusuna bu kitapta yer vermeyeceğini, diğer konuların da kendi yorumu olduğunu söyledi. Keşke işkence konusunda birisinin benimle söyleşi yapması iyi olurdu dedi. Ben yıllarca hak ihlalleri üzerine çalışan birisi olduğum için kendisiyle bu konuda söyleyişi yapabileceğimi söyledim, o da kabul ettiğini söyledi. Aynı zamanda kitabında Emniyetten bir takım komplolarla uzaklaştırıldığını iddia ettiği Polis Müdürlerinin adı geçiyordu. Bende bu konuları ayrı bir kitapta toplayıp araştırmak istediğimi söyledim. Ben bunların hepsini tanımıyorum dedi. Emin Aslan'ın telefonunu verdi. Bende bunun üzerine Emin Aslan'la görüşmeye başladım. Emin Aslan'la birlikte 2 Emniyet Müdürü Murat Nemutlu ve Mustafa Aral, Sabri Uzun'un İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığından alınan süreç ve Hanefi Avcı'nın yazdığı kitaptan sonra tutuklanmasıyla alakalı yaşanan süreçleri kitabımda anlatacaktım.

*Soruldu :* İşçi Partisi Genel Merkezinde yapılan aramalarda, (6) sayfalık "Haluk şahin geldi" ibaresi ile başlayan el yazması doküman ele geçirilmiştir. Bu belgenin bir bölümünde *"Sabri Uzunun karı aleminde fotoları var"* şeklinde notların yazılı olduğu görülmüştür.

*Bu notlardan herhangi bir bilginiz var mı? Bu notlarla Sabri UZUN ismiyle çıkartılmaya çalışılan kitabın ne tür bir ilgisi bulunmaktadır? ürgütün stratejisi gereği bu notlar ve içeriğinde ki fotoğraflar yazdırılması planlanan kitap çalışmasında kullanılmış mıdır?

*Cevap :* Bu konuda herhangi bir bilgim yoktur.

*Soruldu : "000KITAP.docx" isimli word dosyasındaki "İmamın Ordusu"* *başlıklı kitap çalışmasının içeriğine bakıldığında, değişik yerlerde kırmızı renkle ve büyük harfle yazılmış çeşitli notların bulunduğu, bu notlar içersinde, "BURADA DGM İDDİANAMESİNDEKİ KASET üüZüMLERİNİ AYRINTISIYLA GİREBİLİRİZ. BAKACAğIZ" BURADAN İTİBAREN EMİN ARSLAN OLAYI ARDINDAN MUSTAFA GüLCü VE CELAL UZUNKAYA İLE FARUK üNSEL ANLATILACAK." "KİTABIN İLGİLİ BüLüMüNE NURETTİN VEREN OLAYINI DA EKLERSEK FENA OLMAZ UNUTMA" şeklinde notlar yazılı olduğu görülmüştür.*

Bu notları kimler yazmıştır? Bu notların bulunduğu yerlere yapılacak eklemelerle ilgili ne tür çalışmalar yapıldı? Bu çalışmaları kimler yaptı? Bu konuda siz ne tür çalışmalar yaptınız?

*Cevap:* Bu notlar kendi kendime çalışırken benim kendime sorduğum sorulardan oluşmaktadır. Ya da konusu kitabın içerisinde geçecek ayrıntılardan oluşmaktadır. Ben yazdığım notları bazen siliyor, bazen de değiştiriyordum. Bu kitabı tamamen tek başıma yazdım. Ben bu konudaki yazıların Soner Yalçın'ın bilgisayarında çıkan haberlerden öğrendim. Bu konuda Star Gazetesi'nde de haber çıkınca oraya da yazılı bilgi notu gönderdim. Bu notlar benim kendi kendime sorduğum sorular ve notlardır. Herhangi birinin yazması ve yazdırması sonucu oluşmuş değildir, kimseden bu konuda talimat almadım. Bu notlar kitabımın 3 ay önceki haliydi. Ben tahminen Soner Yalçın'ın bilgisayarına da bu bilgilerin Aralık ayında yüklendiğini düşünüyorum. Kendileri bunun bir virüs yoluyla gönderildiğini söylüyorlar. Eylül ayında bu kitap bu kadar yol almış değildi.

*Soruldu :* Söz konusu notlar arasında; *TURGUT üZAL ZAMANINDA BAZI YASAL DEğİşİKLİKLER YAPILMIşTI. EMNİYETTE BİR TAKIM YAPISAL DEğİşİKLİKLERE GİDİLEN BU YASALAR VE DüZENLEMELERLE İLGİLİ AMAü ASKERE KARşI DAHNA GüüLü DURACAK SİLAHLI BİR Güü OLAN POLİS TEşKİLATI YARATMAKTI. SONRA 1995-96 üİLLER ZAMANINDA BU DüZENLEMELER GENİşLETİLMEK İSTENDİ. HATTA AğIR SİLAHLAR ALINACAKTI EMNİYETE AMA ORDU KARYI üIKTI, HüKüMETİ HİZAYA GETİRDİ!!! BU üERüEVEDE AKP ZAMANINDA BU VE BENZERİ MİNVALDE YAPILMIş YASAL DüZENLEME OLMUş MU BAKALIM."* şeklinde notlar olduğu sizinde söz konusu kitabın hazırlanması aşamasında Oda Tv'ye yönelik yapılan operasyonların ardından kitabını basımını hızlandırmaya çalıştığınız ve söz konusu nottaki bölümleri tamamlamak için faaliyetler yürüttüğünüz anlaşılmıştır.

*01.03.2011* günü saat:13.19'da *Ahmet şIK* ile *Hasan üZDEMİR*'in yaptığı telefon görüşmesinde özetle; A. şIK'm "Hasan bey bir ricam olacak daha doğrusu bir yardıma ihtiyacım olacak bir kitap *hazırlıyorum da bu kitabın içerisinde bu son silah yasa tasarısını da anlatan bir bölüm de mevcut" "Sizin de muhalefet şerhiniz vardı o yasaya ilişkin basına da bir buçuk yıl önce polise ağır silah alma yetkisi tanıyor diye eleştirisel bir biçimde yansımıştı ama sonradan bazı gazetelerde aslında polisin zaten emniyetin bu tür silah alma yetkisinin bulunduğuna ilişkin bir takım haberler yayınlandı" "Siz eski bir emniyetçisiniz acaba yasa gerçekten eleştirildiği gibi polise yeni ağır silah alma yetkisi tanıyor mu tanımıyor mu benimde kafam karıştı" dediği, H.üZDEMİR'in de özetle; "İçişleri komisyonunda onun daha ölçülmesi lazım yani daha taslak halinde" "şu anda bir şey söylememiz size çok büyük bir şey getirmeyecek yani... değil"* dediği anlaşılmıştır.

Bu görüşmeye bakıldığında kitaba eklenmesi planlanan konularla ilgili çalışma yaptığınız ve bilgi almaya çalıştığınız anlaşılmıştır.

Bu konularla ilgili çalışma yapmanızı kim yada kimler söyledi? Bu çalışmaları kimlerle birlikte yaptınız?

*Cevap:* Yukarıdaki notlar benim kitabımla alakalı notlardır, bu notlar da yine benim yazdığım notlardır, bu notlarda Aralık ayma ait notlar olabilir. Kitabımda yer vermek istediğim konulardan biri de buydu. Görüşmemle alakalı MHP Milletvekili Eski Emniyet Müdürü Hasan üzdemir'in silah tasarısı kanunuyla alakalı bir muhalefetini gördüm. Bu konuyu en iyi onun bilebileceğini düşündüğümden bu konuda bilgi alma amacıyla bir soru sordum, ancak yeterli cevabı alamadım.

*Soruldu :* *01.03.2011* günü saat:16.56'da *Ahmet şIK ile Necati'nin* yaptığı telefon görüşmesinde özetle; A.şIK'ın *"Kitap işleriyle filan uğraşıyorum birazda o nedenle aradım bir yeni bir kitap çalışıyorum da kitabın Emniyetteki Fethullahcı örgütlenmeye ilişkin bir kitap şimdi bir şey öğrenmeye çalışıyorum en son birisiyle konuştum dediler ki gümrük işleriyle uğraşanlar bilir şimdi bu bi mevzuat yayınlandı ya askere ağır silah alımının önünü açıyor diye bir mevzuat yayınlanmıştı ben size onu hemen söyleyeceğim şimdi ne olduğunu"* "Anladım ya açıkçası ASLINDA BİRAZ ACELEM VAR şöyleki bu en son Soner YALüİN soruşturması var ya benim adımı bir şekilde o soruşturmaya bulaştırdılar ki bu adamlarla hiç bir ilgim olmamasına rağmen ve üzerinde çalıştığım kitap da elde edilmiş ve Soner YALüIN ın bilgisayarında çıkmış ve kitabı ve beni itibarsızlaştırmaya yönelik bir kampanya haline döndü bu bende kitap bitmeden yayınlamaya karar verdim hani şu şaibe ortadan kalksın diye biraz yazılanlardan çizilenlerden ürktüler anladığım kadarıyla ve aslında medyaya da yansımıştı bu işte polise ağır silah alma yetkisi mi tanıyor vesaire diye sonra başka yayın organlarında yok bu öyle değil aslında polislerin zaten böyle bir hakkı varmış gibi filan yorumlandı açıkçası *kafam karıştı internetten araştırıyorum mevzuatı filan çok teknik yazmışlar 93 01 kapsamında silahlar peki o ne tank top tüfek mi hiç bir fikrim yok açıkçası" dediği, Necati'nin "Evet, şimdi onlar daha çok şey böyle makineli falan şeyler var ya onlarla ilgili o Soner YALüIN konusunda da bizim onunla bir davamız var haberin olsun Cem ERSEVER in kitabında benden bahsetmiş bir konuda" dediği, A.şIK'ın "Hangi silahlar bunun kapsamına giriyor onu öğrensem yeterli aslında benim için" dediği, Necati'nin "Bir iki cümle söyleyeceğim şimdi Soner konusunda çok dikkatli olun niye biliyor musunuz o konu da bizim elimizde çok yani o grupla bahsettiğin gruplardan değil de başka kaynaklardan çok önemli bilgiler var yani ondan ..." dediği, A.şIK'ın "üyle ben bir ara sizin büroya uğrarım o zaman yüz yüze konuşmuş oluruz"* dediği, Necati'nin "*Ben size şöyle söyleyeyim, şöyle söyleyeyim bu o yazdıkları kitaplar bilgiler kendisine ait değil şimdi ben onu mahkemeye çağırttırdım tamam mı orada benim yapmadığım bir soruşturmayı benden yaptı diye yazmış getirttik belgeleri" dediği, A.şIK'ın "üüNKü BüYLE YAZMASI İSTENMİşTİR ONDAN DA O YüZDEN" dediği, Necati'nin "Hayır yazan zaten bir servis ... şuanda onun içeriye alınmasının sebebi gazetecilik değil servislerle bağlantısı var tamam mı" dediği, A.şIK'ın "EVET EVET üZELLİKLE İSRAİL İLE"* dediği anlaşılmıştır.

*Oda TV'den ele geçen belgelerden 2011 Haziran seçimlerinden önce çıkarmaya çalıştığınız kitabı Oda TV'de yapılan aramalardan sonra bir an önce yayınlamak için faaliyetler yürüttüğünüz anlaşılmıştır. Ne amaçla kitabı bir an önce yayınlama kararı aldınız?

*Necati isimli şahısla yapmış olduğunuz görüşmede Soner YALüIN'ın yazmış olduğu kitaplarla alakıl olarak "BüYLE YAZMASI İSTENMİşTİR" demenizin nedeni nedir?

* Soner Yalçın'ın İsrail'le bağlantılı olduğunu söylemenizin nedeni nedir?

*Cevap :* Benim kitabımın çıkış tarihi tahminin olarak Nisan ayının ortası olacaktı. Henüz tamamlanmamıştı, tamamlanacak unsurlardan biri Polise ağır silah alma yetkisi düzenleyen mevzuat değişikliğidir. Böyle yorumlanıp yorumlanmayacağını tam bilemiyorum. İkinci kısmı da Hanefi Avcı'nın tutuklu olduğu cezaevine yanıtlaması amacıyla gönderdiğim sorulardır. Bana yanıtlayacağına dair haber göndermişti. Yanıtlayınca kitaba koyacaktım, bu sürenin Nisan ayında tamamlanacağını düşünüyordum. Son Oda TV olayında benim adımın astı astarı olmayan bir bilgi notunda geçmesi ve aynı zamanda kitabın da orada olduğunu anlamam hakkımda bir şaibe yarattı. Kitabımla ilgili de Ergenekonun güdümündeymişim gibi bir şaibe yarattı. Konu Avukatım Fikret İlkiz bilgisi dahilindeydi. Kendisi kitabın bir an önce yayınlanması gerektiğini, hakkında birçok şaibe oluştuğunu söyledi. Yayınlandığında da iddia edildiği gibi bir kitap olmadığı ortaya çıkacaktı, bende bunun üzerine bir an evvel yayınlamak istedim.

Necati bana görüşmede Soner Yalçın'la aralarında dava konusu olduğunu söyledi. Onun birilerinin talimatıyla yazı yazdığını söyledi, bende onu onaylar tarzda böyle yazması istenmiş diye yorum yazdım.

Oda TV'ye yapılan baskından sonra Oda TV'nin İsrail tarafından yönlendirildiğine ilişkin yazılar çıkmıştı. Bende bu yorumlara katılma babında telefonda öyle söyledim.

*Soruldu :* 25.02.2011 günü saat:20.20'de Ahmet şIK ile Mehmet'in yaptığı telefon görüşmesinde özetle; A.şIK'ın "...Fikret abiyle konuştum bu gün bana dedi ki kitabı tamamlamayı bekleme hemen kitabı bas dedi şu şaibeyi ortadan kaldıralım dedi" dediği, Mehmet'in "Aynı kanaatteyim sadece yani benim kişisel fikrimi sorarsan o düzeltmeleri yap" dediği, A.şIK'ın "ABİ ONUNLA UğRAş AMAM YA HARBüDEN BİR DE üOK ZORLANIRIM YANİ üYLE BİR şEYİM HALİM VAR YANİ BİLİYOR MUSUN üOK SIKILDIM VE BIKTIM yani hele şu son bir hafta da iyice kusacağım yani midem bulandı herşeyden ya" "Evet yani bir de o dediğin şeyi yapmadan verdiğimizde de bizim üzerimizde bir gölge kalacağını düşünmüyorum yani benim üzerimde" dediği, Mehmet'in "Yo yo hayır ben gölge kalacağı için demiyorum daha güçlü olursun" dediği anlaşılmıştır.

*Neden görüşme yaptığınız şahsa bu kitap çalışmasından bıktığınızı ve sıkıldığınızı beyan etmektesiniz?

*Cevap :* Konuştuğum kişi Mehmet Güç gazeteci bir arkadaşımdır. Konulara vakıf bir kişidir. Bir akşam kendisiyle buluştum, kitabı çalıştığımı biliyordu, telefonda kendisi bana kitabı kendi yorumundan yazma, alıntılara fazla yer verme diye öğüt veriyordu. Bende son zamanlarda kitapla alakalı şaibelerden ötürü sıkıldığımı söyledim, tekrar bir değişiklik yapmanın beni yoracağını ifade ettim.

*Soruldu :* ODATV'de ele geçirilen belgelerden "Haliçte Yaşayan Simonlar" isimli kitabın referandum öncesinde yayınlanması için örgüt tarafından faaliyetler yürütüldüğü, Nedim şENER'le birlikte hazırladığınız "Haliçte Yaşayan Simonlar" kitabına benzer kitap çalışmasını da Haziran 2011 seçimlerinden önce yayınlatmak için çalışmalar yaptığınız anlaşılmıştır.

* ERGENEKON terör örgütünün talimatları ile hazırlanan bu kitapların özellikle referandum ve seçim öncesi çıkartılmaya çalışılmasının amacı nedir? Bu stratejiyi kimler belirliyor?

*Cevap :* Bu çalışma Ergenekonla alakalı bir çalışma değildir, seçimle gündeme gelmesi tamamen tesadüftür.

*Soruldu :* 25.02.2011 günü saati 1.56'da Ahmet şIK ile X Bayan'ın yaptığı telefon görüşmesinde özetle; A.şIK'ın "Sen kitapla ilgili yol alabildin mi" "Ya dün Fikret abiyle buluştukta avukatla" "İş iyice karıştı ya" "Yerinde olsam dedi kitabı tamamlamadan dedi hemen şu kargaşaya bir son vermek adına" "Sonraki baskılarda da bitmiş halini verirsin dedi yani çünkü çok kötü bir şey yapılıyor dedi" "Yok biz şu beraber buluşsak da içindekiler 3 bölüm ayırma işini vesaire falan yapsak senin dediğin uyarılarına da ben göze alarak şey göz önünde bulundurarak bir takım değişikliklerle hızlıca yaparım ben bir konuşayım yayın eviyle seni arayım" dediği, X şahsın "2 günde bitireyim istiyorsun çok zor" dediği, A.şIK'm "Destek yayınlarındaki adam genel yayın yönetmeninin adını hatırlıyor musun ya" dediği, X Bayan'm "Ersoy bahsetmişti OLMADI NEDİMLE KONUş" dediği tespit edilmiştir.

* Görüşme yaptığınız X Bayan kimdir? X Bayan'ın sizi Nedim isimli şahsa yönlendirmesinin sebebi nedir?

*Cevap:* Buradaki X kişi kitap editörü arkadaşımdır. İsminin mağduriyet olmaması için vermiyorum. Kendisi Doğan Kitap'ta çalışıyordu, Doğan Kitap kitabı yayınlamak istemişti. Bitmemiş haliyle, kendisinin o dönemde haberi oldu. Doğan Kitap'la biz anlaşamadık, kitabı okuyup bana eleştiride bulunmuştu. En son kitap halindeki çıktısı benim evimde bulundu, bunun üzerinde notlar vardı. Hatalı kısımları koyulaştırmak suretiyle çizmişti, bende bunları okuyup düzeltecektim, ancak sabahleyin gözaltına alındım.

*Soruldu :* 25.02.2011 günü saat:17.11'de Ahmet şIK ile Yücel'in yaptığı telefon görüşmesinde özetle; A.şIK'ın "...dün biz avukatlarla bir aradaydık da" "Bana dediler ki sen bu kitabı bitirmeyi bekleme şu haliyle hemen bas çünkü çok şaibe yaratıldı" "Bir not düş üstüne yani kitap tamamlanmadı ama bu nedenle erken çıkıyor sonraki baskıda bitirilecektir diye bir notla hemen bas görülsün ne olduğu bu kadar zerinde fırtına koparılıyor dendi tamam mı" "Korkunç korkunç şeyler yazılıp çiziliyor zaten kitap büyük oranda bitmişti ama konuşuruz bir şey eklenecekti onu sonra konuşuruz şimdi kitap Destek Yayınları diye bir yayın evi var olar talip olmuştu tamam mı şimdi yayın yönetmeniyle görüştüm ben" "Ama bu son dalga üzerinden korkabilir mi demeye getiriyor korkabilir dedi yani tamam mı" "Bu kitap para kazandıracak bir kitaptır açık konuşmak gerekirse bu kadar da şaibenin üstüne bilmiyorum aslında konuşabiliriz abi ben bilmiyordum senin kitap mitap basabileceğini" dediği, Yücel'in "Ya tabi işte biz hem kitap basıyoruz hem de şimdi o işe hız verdik önümüzdeki aylarda işte çeşitlli kitaplar zaten çıkaracağız" dediği tespit edilmiştir.

* Görüştürme yaptığınız Yücel isimli şahıs kimdir? Görüşmede "bitmişti ama konuşuruz bir şey eklenecekti onu sonra konuşuruz" dediğiniz tespit edilmiştir. Kitabınıza eklemeyi düşündüğünüz konu nedir? Bu konuyu telefonda söylememenizin sebebi nedir?

*Cevap:* Yücel isimli şahıs Ekspres isimli dergiyi çıkaran arkadaşımdır. Zaman zaman ben de yazı yazarım. Kendilerinin aynı zamanda bir yayınevi de vardır. O konuyla alakalı bir görüşmedir. Eklemeyi düşündüğüm konu da Hanefi Avcı'dan gelecek sorulara yanıtlardır.

*Soruldu :* Görüşmede "Bana dediler ki sen bu kitabı bitirmeyi bekleme şu haliyle hemen bas çünkü çok şaibe yaratıldı" diyerek kitabı bitirmeden biran önce basmanızı kimler söyledi? Kitabı bitirmeden basmakla ne amaçlandı?

*Cevap :* Bana bu öneriyi Avukatım Fikret İlkiz söyledi, üzerime düşen gölgenin kalkması amacıyla doğru bir değerlendirme olarak düşündüm.

*Soruldu :* 25.02.2011 günü saat:18.54'de Ahmet şIK ile X şAHIS'ın yaptığı telefon görüşmesinde özetle; A.şIK'ın "Ne yapayım ya uğraşıp duruyorum evi ne zaman basacaklar diye bekliyorum" dediği, X şahıs'm "Niye öyle bir şey mi var" dediği, A.şIK'ın "Senin dünyadan haberin yok galiba" "Oğlum bu Soner YALüIN işine adım karışmış varya" "Ya bir bilgi notu benim üzerinde çalıştığım kitap onların bilgisayarında çıktı nasıl oldu bilmiyorum onların iddiası" "Virüslü e-postayla geldi diyorlar o kitaptan yola çıkarakta" "Bir bilgi notu var hani şu anlama geliyor Nedim le ben yaz... Nedim beni bana yazdırıyormuş ama bize de Ergenekon yazdırıyormuş kitabı falan filan anlamına gelen bir sürü ..." dediği, X şahıs'm "peki senin kitabın notlarının bu adamın bilgisayarından çıkması" dediği, A.şIK'ın "Not bana ait değil o sanki şey ergenekoncular öyle bir not hazırlamış gibi gözüküyor" "Orada gözüküyor yani KİTABIN YANILMIYORSAM 3 AY üNCEKİ HALİ FİLAN yani" "YANİ BİR KAü GüNDüR TEDİRGİNİM ama bilmiyorum yani olabilir" "Olmasını gerektirecek bir şeyde yok ortada anladın mı yani" dediği tespit edilmiştir.

* ODA TV'de yapılan aramada ele geçirilen kitap taslağının 3 ay önceki hali olduğunu nereden biliyorsunuz?

*Cevap:* Bunu yukarıdaki soruda yanıtlamıştım.

*Soruldu: Yukarıdaki cevapta notların kendisine ait olduğunu beyan ettiği ve telefonda da notun kendisine ait olmadığını Ergenekoncuların sanki hazırladığının söylemesi hususundaki çelişki soruldu*: Burada kastettiğim not Nedim'le adımızın geçtiği belirtilen nottur. Kitapla alakalı alınmış notlar değildir.

*Soruldu :* 26.02.2011 günü saat:16.48'de Ahmet şIK ile Ersoy'ın yaptığı telefon görüşmesinde özetle; A.şIK'ın "...şu son gelişmeleri takip ettin mi" "...işler biraz karıştı" "...avukat dedi ki ya çok şaibe kaldı üstünde bunu ortadan kaldırmak için kitabı tamamlamadan sen bastır dedi tamam mı zaten kitap büyük oranda bitmişti BİRşEY BEKLİYORDUM O GELMEDİ HENüZ" dediği, tespit edilmiştir.

* Görüşmede kitapla ilgili bir şey beklediğinizden bahsetmektesiniz. Kitapla ilgili kimden ne bekliyordunuz?

*Cevap :* Beklediğimden bahsettiğim bilgiler Hanefi Avcı'dan gelecek notlardır. Hanefi Avcı'ya sorduğum soruların yanıtlarıdır. Bastırma fikri de Avukat Fikret İlkiz tarafından söylenmiştir.

*Soruldu :* Yapılan aramalarda iş yerinizde kullanmakta olduğunuz bilgisayar harddisklerinin imajları üzerinde yapılan ön incelemelerde; çok sayıda, word dosyası içersinde dinleme kaydı olduğu anlaşılan çözüm tutanakları ele geçirilmiştir. Söz konusu belgelerin teknik özelliklerine bakıldığında belgelerin oluşturulduğu şirket adının "Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı" olduğu görülmüş, dolayısıyla söz konusu word belgelerinin jandarma tarafından yapılan dinleme faaliyetleri ile ilgili çözüm tutanakları olduğu anlaşılmıştır.

*Söz konusu belgeleri ne şekilde elde ettiniz? Belgeleri yaptığınız herhangi bir çalışmada kullandınız mı? Nedim şENER'le birlikte hazırladığınız kitapla bu belgelerin alakası var mıdır?

*Cevap:* Bu konu Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının İsmailağa Cemaatiyle alakalı yapmış olduğu dinleme kayıtlarına ait notlardır. Bu konuyla alakalı Erzurum Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına dosya gitti, bu konuda 2009 yılında bir soruşturma açılmıştır. Bu konudaki telefon görüşmelerinin dijital kayıtları bana Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı ile alakalı Ergenekon soruşturmasından sonra ulaştı. Ben bu telefon görüşmelerini gazetecilerden aldım. Kesinlikle ben bunları Jandarma'dan veya başka bir yerden almadım.

Ben Ergenekonun medya yapılanması içerisinde yer almadım, örgüt üyesi değilim, örgüt amaçları doğrultusunda da herhangi bir kitap yazma gayreti içerisinde değilim. Yazdığım kitaplar da soruşturmanın daha doğru bir yere çevrilmesini talep eden kitaplardır dedi.

*şüphelinin Müdafiilerinden Soruldu:*
Savunmaya aynen katılıyoruz. Müvekkilimiz sorulan tüm sorulara rasyonel ve tatmin edici bir şekilde cevap vermiştir. Kendisinin Ergenekon terör örgütü üyesi olmakla suçlanması, bize göre tam bir ironidir, çünkü bu örgüte yönelik soruşturma ve kovuşturma bağlamında kendisinin diğer gazeteci arkadaşıyla birlikte yayınladığı ve basında yer alan yorumlara göre bu konuda yayınlanmış kitaplar içerisindeki en doğru ayrıntı, değerlendirme, bilgilendirme ve analiz içerdiği söylenen "40 Katır - 40 Satır" adlı kitabın yazarıdır. Bir başka önemli husus da iddia edilen terör örgütünün nihai amacı olarak belirtilen darbe teşebbüsü suçlamasının en temel dayanağı olarak iddianamelerde gösterilen üzden ürnek'e ait günlükleri ilk olarak yayınlayan ve böylelikle kamu oyunun bilgisine sunan Nokta Dergisi'ndeki haber merkezinin editörlerinden birisidir. Dolayısıyla kovuşturma ve soruşturma konusu olan örgüte yönelik olarak bu derecede analiz yapan ve konuyu yakından takip eden bir gazetecinin bu örgütün üyesi olmakla suçlanabilmesi için daha temel, inandırıcı ve kuvvetli emare, bilgi, bulgu olması gerekir. Müvekkilimizin iletişim kayıtlarının tespitine yönelik olarak da beyan etmek isteriz ki, iletişimin tespitine dair Hakimlik kararını dosyadaki kısıtlılık kararı nedeniyle bilemediğimiz için bu iletişim tespitlerinin de hukuka aykırı olduğu kanısıyla hukuken geçerli delil olarak değerlendirilemeyeceğini düşünüyoruz. Zira müvekkilimiz hakkında kuvvetli suç şüphesi bulunduğu kanısında değiliz. Kaldı ki bir an için iletişimin tespitine yönelik Hakimlik kararının bu tespitleri yasal hale getirdiği düşünülecek bile olsa bu durumda dahi CMK.'nın 135/2. fıkrasındaki istisnalar nedeniyle müvekkilin tanıklıktan çekilme hakkı bulunan bir mesleği icra ettiği dikkate alınmalıdır. Basın Kanunu'nun 12. maddesinde gazetecilere haber kaynaklarını açıklamaya zorlanamayacağı ve tanıklıktan çekilmeye hakkı olduğu vurgulanmıştır. Dolayısıyla CMK.'nın 135/2. maddesi bağlamında bu iletişim tespitlerinin derhal imha edilmesi gerektiği kanısındayız. Son olarak müvekkile yöneltilen suçlama ve soruların dayandırıldığı bilgi ve bulguları bilmemekle beraber, göründüğü kadarıyla kendisi hakkında kamu davası açılması için yeterli şüphe sebeplerini doğrulayıcı olgular olmadığı kanısında olduğumuzdan takipsizlik kararı verilmesini talep ederiz dedi.

Ceza Muhakemesi Kanunu'nun 147'nci maddesinde yazılı hususların yerine getirilmesinden sonra tutanak okunup, ifade veren ile hazır bulunanlar tarafından imza altına alınmıştır. 05/03/2011

*NEDİM şENER'in sorgu tutanağının tam metni:*

*SORULDU :*
Benim Ergenekon'un medya yapılanmasından bilgim yoktur. Ben Ergenekon'un medya yapılanması içerisinde yer almadım. Ben takım dahi tutmuyorum. üye olduğum kuruluş Türkiye Gazeteciler Cemiyeti'dir.

*Soruldu* : üz geçmişinizi açıklayınız.

*Cevap:* 1966 yılında Almanya'da doğdum. Ortaokul Bolu Mengen, üniversiteyi İstanbul ilinde bitirdim. Aynı anne babadan olma toplam 4 kardeşiz. 

01-Benim
02-R.ş: Almanya'da işçidir. 03-S.ş.: Almaya'da işçidir.
04-S.ş.:Almanya'da sağlık sektöründe çalışmaktadır.

Gazetecilik mesleğine 1992 yılında resmi olarak Dünya gazetesinde başladım. 1994 yılında Milliyet Gazetesi Ekonomi servisine geçtim o tarihten bu yana halen aynı gazetede görev yapıyorum. Bu güne kadar (9) kitap yazdım. Uluslararası ve ulusal alanda gazetecilik meslek ödülleri verildi. Adıma kayıtlı pasaportum bulunmaktadır.

Ayrıca ben kişilik olarak objektif ve mağdurun yanında yer alan bir gazeteci olduğumdan yıllardır hiçbir iktidarın yanında yer almadım, karşısında da olmadım. Ben geçmişte de gerek TMSF'de gerek Uzanlarm davalarında gerekse de Emniyetle alakalı birçok konuda Müdürler ve bu kurumdaki yetkililer beni bilir. Hatta yazdığım kitap Bankalar Davasına bakan Mahkemede de delil olarak kabul edilmiştir ve Uzanlarm örgüt olduğunu da anlatan ilk defa anlatan benim. Bu yüzden hayatımda da tehditleri o dönemde aldım. Bütün çalışmalarım TGC ve birçok meslek kuruluşu tarafından ödüllendirildi. Bütün yaptığım haberler jüriler tarafından değerlendirilmiş ve ödüle layık görülmüştür. Son yaptığım çalışmalar Uluslar arası Basın Enstitüsü (IPI) tarafından değerlendirilip Dünyada yaşan basın kahramanlarının 60 kişilik listesinde yer aldım. Bu Türkiye'de Abdi İpekçi ve Hrand Dink'e verilen bir onurdur. Bu aynı zamanda Uluslar arası (PEN) birliği tarafından ifade özgürlüğü ödülü verildi. Bu 2006 yılında sadece Hrant Dink'e verilmiş bir ödüldü. Dolayısıyla burada gazetecilik faaliyetlerim mercek altına alınacağı için bir gazetecinin geçmişi hem namusu hem de onurudur. Ben bugüne kadar da mesleği ilkeleri ve içinde bulunduğu Doğan Grubu yayın ilkeleri içerisinde dürüstçe gazetecilik yaptım. Sorulacak her soruya da cevap vermeye hazırım.

*Soruldu : Herhangi bir Sendika, Dernek, Siyasi parti ve benzeri bir kuruluşa üyeliğiniz var mı? Açıklayınız.*

*Cevap:* Hayır yok. Sadece Türkiye Gazeteciler Cemiyeti üyesiyim.

*Soruldu : 14.02.2011 günü soruşturma kapsamında gözaltına alman Hüseyin Soner YALüIN, Barış PEHLİVAN, Barış TERKOğLU ve Ayhan BOZKURT isimli şahıslarla aranızdaki ilişkiyi açıklayınız?*

*Cevap:* Bu şahısların hiç birini tanımıyorum, herhangi bir ilişkim yoktur. Aynı ortamda da bir arada bulunmadım.

*Soruldu :04.03.2011 günü soruşturma kapsamında gözaltına alman Yalçın KüüüK, Kaşif KOZİNOğLU, Ahmet şIK, Ahmet Mümtaz İDİL, Coşkun MUSLUK, Doğan YURDAKUL, Müyesser UğUR, Sait üAKIR ve İklim Ayfer KALELİ isimli şahıslardan kimleri ne zamandan beri tanımaktasınız? Aranızdaki irtibatı açıklayınız.*

*Cevap:* Sadece Ahmet şık'ı tanıyorum, Ahmet şık çok dürüst bir gazetecidir. Güneydoğu'da faili meçhul olaylarla alakalı 1990Tı yılların sonunda ciddi çalışmalar yapan ve Susurluk konusunda da ciddi haberler yapan bir gazetecidir. Kendisi Radikal'de çalışıyordu, ben de Milliyet gazetesinde çalışıyordum. Aynı binada olduğumuzdan tanırım.

*Soruldu : Bu güne kadar ERGENEKON soruşturması kapsamında haklarında işlem yapılan şahıslardan kimleri tanıyorsunuz ve bu kişilerle aranızdaki ilişki nedir?*

*Cevap:* Mustafa BalbayTa bir kez telefonda görüştüm, ancak samimiyetim yoktur.

*Soruldu : Bugüne kadar haklarında işlem yapılan ERGENEKON şüphelilerinin TİB dökümlerinin yapılan incelemesinde, şüpheliler Serhan BOLLUK, Sevgi ERENEROL, Serdar üZTüRK, Ergun POYRAZ ve Vedat YENERER ile telefon görüşmeleriniz olduğu tespit edilmiştir. Bu kişileri nerden tanıyorsunuz? Aranızdaki ilişki nedir? Açıklayınız.*

*Cevap:* Serhan Bolluk'u Uzanlarla alakalı bir yazı sebebiyle birkaç kez beni araması sebebiyle görüştüm. Sevgi Erenerol'u hatırlamıyor ve tanımıyorum. Serdar üztürk Arena programına Levent Göktaş'm avukatı olarak katılmıştı. 51 nolu DVD ile alakalı bir görüşmemiz oldu. Telefonla birkaç kez görüştüm. Ergün Poyraz beni aradı, kendisini tanımıyorum telefonla birkaç kez görüşmüş olabilirim. Vedat YenererTe de Murat Demirel'in yurt dışına para kaçırmasıyla alakalı şoförünün bir röportajı olması sebebiyle kendisiyle birkaç kez görüştüm.

*Soruldu : Ergenekon Terör ürgütü soruşturması kapsamında hakkında işlem yapılan Emcet OLCAYTU'dan elde edilen Datron marka laptop'a ait, Fujitsu marka 80 GBTık hard diskte bulunan "nedim şener.doc" isimli word belgesinde; "NEDİM şENER 0532xxxxxxx PAZARTESİ 21 MAYIS SAAT 19.30-21.00 ARASI BDDK 21 MAYIS 2005 TARİHLİ RAPOR UZAN İMAR BANKASI" şeklinde ibarelerin yer aldığı görülmüştür.*

*Emcet OLCAYTU'yu tanıyor musunuz? Aranızda nasıl bir irtibat vardır? Notta yazan numara size mi aittir? Notun içeriği nedir?

*Cevap:* Emcet Olcaytu'yu tanımam, ancak yukarıda notta adı geçen İmar Bankası'yla alakalı bir konuda programa çağrılmıştım, bu konuyla alakalıdır.

*Soruldu : 16.09.2009* günü saat:12.00,da *Barış TERKOğLU* ile yaptığınız telefon görüşmesinde özetle; BARIş'ın *"Nedim bey merhabalar ben odatv.com sitesini bilir misiniz bilmiyorum" "adım Barış TERKOğLU nasılsınız' "Soner beyle konuştukta biz görmüşsünüzdür belki bugün gazetelerde Hrant Dink ödülü Alper GüRMüş e verildi" "Ya biz bunu eleştiren bir şey yapmak istiyoruz da..."* "...siz meseleyi incelemiş birisi olarak bizi hani öneride bulunabilirsiniz nasıl isterseniz" dediği, SİZİN "Yani sizin bakın sizin çıkarsamalarınız zaten şey belli bi doğrultu gösteriyor" dediğiniz, BARIş'm "şimdi yani bizim hakkımızda *Soner beyle röportaj yapabiliriz veya sizin yazmak istediğiniz bişey varsa onu yayınlayabiliriz"* dediği ve görüşmenin devamında SİZİN "...yorum tamamen size ait olsun nolur ben o konuda daha fazla şey yapmıyım" dediğiniz, BARIş'm "Tamam o zaman biz sizinle hani hem şöyle bi tanışmış olduk" dediği, SİZİN "...Soner abiyede selam söyleyin ne zaman isterseniz" dediğiniz tespit edilmiştir.

Görüşmenin içeriğinden ODATV ve Soner YALüIN'la samimimi bir irtibatınız olduğu anlaşılmaktadır. Görüşmenin içeriğini açıklayınız.

*Cevap :* Görüşme içeriğinden benim bu kişilerle yakın olmadığım ve
birlikte hareket etmediğim anlaşılmaktadır. Ben Soner YalçmTa aynı anda bir bina içerisinde bulunmadım, yüz yüze görüşmedim, yüzünü dahi bilmiyorum.

*Soruldu : ERGENEKON terör örgütünün anayasasını teşkil eden "ERGENEKON" dokümanında Medya başlığı altında; Ergenekon'un kendi medya kuruluşlarını oluşturması ve diğer medya kuruluşlarını kontrol altına alması gerektiği belirtilmiştir.* "LOBİ" dokümanında ise, örgütün gerçekleştirdiği faaliyetlerde amaçlara uygun kamuoyu oluşturulması ve kamuoyu desteğinin sağlanması için medya kuruluşlarının yönlendirilmesi gerektiği belirtilmiştir.

Soruşturma kapsamında hakkında iddianame düzenlenen Erol MüTERCİMLER 1997 yılında bir televizyon programında yaptığı açıklamada, "ülkeyi darbeye sürükleyen ve bugün çete diye anılan örgütün isminin ERGENEKON olduğunu ve bu örgütün 1960 yılında kurulduğunu, hükümetler üstü bir güç olduğunu, bu yapı içersinde askerler, Polisler, Profesörler, GAZETECİLER ve iş adamlarının bulunduğunu" belirtmiştir.

Bugüne kadar yapılan soruşturmalarda örgütün kontrolünde bulunan yazılı ve görsel medya organları deşifre edilmiş, medya yapılanması içersinde faaliyet gösterdiği tespit edilen birçok örgüt üyesi hakkında işlem yapılmıştır.

Son olarak ODATV de yapılan aramada "ULUSAL MEDYA 2010" isimli bir örgüt dokümanı bulunmuş, bu dokümanın yapılan incelemesine, ERGENEKON'un MEDYA YAPILANMASI ile ilgili yeni çalışmalar yaptığı ve özellikle dava süreci ile ilgili yeni stratejiler belirlediği tespit edilmiştir.

ODATV den ele geçirilen belgelerden ve soruşturma kapsamında elde edilen diğer delillerden sizin ERGENEKON terör örgütünün Medya Yapılanması içersinde faaliyet gösterdiğiniz tespit ed 


07.03.2011 16:51 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Hala Anla(ya)mayanlar için "Köstebek" Emniyet'te*
 

12 Haziran seçimlerine kadar, yine ve yeniden hırçınlaşacağı anlaşılan AKP’nin; elinde bulundurduğu savcılarla ve fethullahçı istihbaratın hakim olduğu Emniyet marifetiyle son tutuklamalar hala Ergenekon’u anşamayanlar, anlamak istemeyenler için başlangıç niteliğinde.
 
AKP’nin iktidara gelmeden, Erdoğan’ın hiçbir sıfatı ve niteliği olmaksızın Amerika’ya, Avrupa’ya yaptığı gizli kapılar ardında gerçekleşen ziyaretlerle, ne sözler verdiğini, ne ittifaklar kurulduğunu sorgulayan ve Erdoğan için _“bu adam mutlaka durdurulmalı ve susturulmalıdır”_ diyen, _Necip Hablemitoğlu_; milli tavrını açıkça söylemekten ötürü Portakal üiçeği’nde vuruldu.

Onun bakışını, onun iradesini kaybetmeyen, teslim olmayan öğrencilerinden birisi olarak, onun manevi mirasına sahip çıkmak için onurla mücadeleye devam etmek gerektiğini duyumsayan biri olarak, hala tutuklamaları algılayamanlara *“Köstebek”*i salık vermek istiyorum.
 


Fethullahçılar,

_"İstihbarat birimlerindeki kadroları, alternatif Silahlı Kuvvetler olarak algılanmaktadır”_ saptamasıyla başlayan ve fethullahçıların *“Tükiye’nin tek özel istihbarat örgütüne sahiptir. Devletin istihbarat birimlerinin tüm olanaklarını kullanan; gizli bilgilerin tamamını elde eden bu yasa dışı örgüt, gerek kendi ‘hasım’ları ve gerekse, hedef siyasiler, gazeteciler, mafya babaları, bürokratlar, akademisyenler, askerler ve diğer önemli meslek mensuplarının ‘açıklarını’ içeren, şantaj malzemesi olarak kullanılabilecek her türlü görsel ve işitsel bant kayıtlarından, bu kayıtlara ait çözümlerden, fotoğraflardan her türlü resmi belgeye, hatta kişisel anektodlara kadar her şeyi içeren bir arşive de sahip bulunmaktadırlar. Parayla satın alamadıklarına, hatta korkutamadıkları ‘hasım’larına karşı, çarpıtılmış, fabrikasyon bilgi ve belge tanzimi de, bu örgütün ilgi ve uzmanlık alanı içindedir.”*

çözümlemesiyle devam etmektedir, kitap.
 
Bu suç örgütü, *Fethullah Gülen*’in talimatlarını uygulamaktadır. *Gülen*’in kaset çözümlemelerinden alınan şu ifadeleri, fethullahçı dezenformasyon örgütünün çalışmaları açısından değerlendirilmelidir:

_"şimdi elalem sizi biliyordur, sizi potansiyel bir tehlike olarak da biliyordur, yolun nereye gittiğini de biliyordur, yol ayrımında sizin ne tarafa yol aldığınızı da biliyordur ve bir gün gidip bu yolların nereye dayandığını da biliyordur. Fakat sık sık böyle işler yolun bir kesiminde durup onlara yeniden, bir kere daha kükreme, bir kere daha haykırma, tahrik edici halimizi bir kere daha hatırlatma demektir. Arz edebiliyor muyum? İşte bu da düşman tahriktir, bence… Merdivenleri çıkarken ben şahsen evlerde kaldığımız zaman ayaklarımın altının lastik olmasına dikkat etmişimdir, yani tak tak takunyalarla değil, ayağımı bastığım zaman alttakine duyurmayacağım şekilde lastik ayakkabılarla o merdivenleri inip çıkmaya tercih etmişimdir, o sandalyeye dikkat etmişimdir.”_

_“Gündem belirlemek ve hadiselerin nabzını elde tutabilmek için devamlı fikir ve düşünce üreten bir ‘kadro’ya ve bu düşünceleri pratiğe dökebilecek ‘dinamik insanlara’ ihtiyaç vardır. Tabii bütün bunlar, birer plan ve program gerektiren işlerdir. Sonra bu düşüncelerin hayata geçirilmesi için vasat ve ortamın müsait hale gelmesi de şarttır.”_

*“Nihai hedefe ulaşana kadar , yani sonuca ulaşıncaya kadar, her yöntem, her yol mübahtır. Bunun içerisinde yalan söylemek de, insanları aldatmak da girer.”*

_“Bir yandan hasım cepheyi, mükemmel işleyen haberalma teşkilatıyla içinden tanırken, öte yandan da hasım cephenin aynı faaliyetlerine kendi içimizde sürdürmesine müsaade edilmemeli ve imkan tanınmamalıdır.. Evet, devlet ve milletin bekası ve hayatiyeti adına önem arzeden her dinamiğin üzerinde etraflıca durmalı, bu dinamikleri sistematik hale getirmeli, günümüzün teknolojik imkanlarından da faydalanarak bu faaliyetleri gerçekleştirmeli.. ve bilhassa haber alma hususunda her zaman hasım cephenin çok önünde olunmalıdır.”_

İstihbaratın kendilerinin tasarrufu altında her türlü güç ilişkisinde lehte icra edilen operasyonel çabalarının deşifresinin yapıldığı kösebekleri anlattığı ve Ergenekon’da fethullah sorumluluğunu ortaya koyması açısından tekrar tekrar okunacak bir kitaptır, *“Köstebek”.*

Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi’nin, Gülen iddianamesinde vurguladığı gibi:

_“Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine karşı uyguladığı politika, hoş görünme, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine karşı bazı politikalardan alınmış tavizlerle, polisi güçlendirme, böylece denge sağlama, etkinleştiği polis camiasını gerektiğinde Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerine karşı kullanma şeklinde”_

icra edilen faaliyetler; operasyonların, tutuklamaların, Türkiye’yi nereye getirdiğini, neliğini, niteliğini, amacını ve yörüngesini anlamayanlar için tokattır.


*Kaan TURHAN /* Açık İstihbarat / 5 Mart 2011

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da ilginç diyalog!*

 

*Savcı: Bu kitabı ben de okuyorum şimdi sana bunu sorarsam...*

*Kenan BUTAKIN / VATAN HABER MERKEZİ* 

Son Ergenekon operasyonlarında tutuklanan gazeteci ve yazarlar, savcılık ve emniyette ifade verirken ilginç durumlarla karşılaştı. Bir kısmı medyaya yansıyan bu durumlardan sonuncusu 6 Mart’taki savcılık sorgusunda yaşandı. Cumhuriyet Savcısı Hakan Karaali, ODTü Uluslararası İlişkiler Bölümü Araştırma Görevlisi Coşkun Musluk’u ifadesini almak üzere odasına çağırdı. üoşkun’un avukatı Hüseyin Ersöz savcılık sorgusu sırasında yaşananları şöyle anlattı: 

*Talat şalk’ın kitabı*

“Basın davalarından tanıdğımız Savcı Hakan Karaali, müvekkilim üoşkun Musluk için Emniyette hazırlanan soruları ve delil tutanaklarını inceledi. Tutanaklarda suç delili olarak yer alan ve Ankara Eski DGM Cumhuriyet Savcısı Talat şalk’ın kaleme aldığı “İmralı’da ücalan’a Soruldu” adlı kitap dikkatini çekti. Savcı Karaali, Emniyet’in dinlemelerine takılan *telefon* dinlemesini Musluk’a okudu. Dinlemede Musluk, Emek isimli kitapçıda çalışan bir kişiyi arayarak “İmralı’da ücalan’a Soruldu” adlı kitabın olup olmadığını veya bulup bulamayacağını soruyor. Savcı Karaali, Emniyetin, Musluk için hazırladığı sorularda da suç delili olarak geçen kitabı Musluk’a bu kitabı neden aradığını sordu. Ancak, bir an duraksadı. “Benim bu kitabı sana sormam hiç doğru değil” deyip, arkasında bulunan kitaplıkta aynı kitabın kendisinde de olduğunu gösterdi. Savcı Karaali daha sonra Musluk’a, “Bu kitabı ben de okuyorum. şimdi ben sana bunu sorarsam, senin de aynı soruları bana sorman gerekir” dedi. 



08.03.2011 22:31 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*BAYKAL VE ILICAK’TAN üZüR DİLERİM*

** 

08.03.2011 *20:22*
 
Bundan yıllar önce bir karar verdim:

Tv’lere, gazetelere demeç, röportaj vermeyecek; imza günlerine gitmeyecek, panellere, programlara katılmayacaktım.

İstedim ki; sadece yazdıklarım var olsun, fiziki varlığım gözükmesin. 

Popüler kültürün* “ünlü”* etmek modası dışında kalmayı arzuladım.

Can güvenliğimi sağlamanın, toplum içinde rahat hareket etmenin yolu olarak da tanınmış olmamayı seçtim.

Fakat, umduğum gibi olmadı, siz ne kadar gözükmeseniz de *“gizemli adam”* damgası vuruluveriyor. Kimine göre ise *“karanlık adam!”*

Siz insanı yok eden yozluğa direndikçe, birileri sizi hep oyuna davet ediyor, size ısrarla* “rol”* vermek istiyorlar.

Sonuçta ne kadar istemesem de bu *“rolü”* dayattılar bana.

1 aydır Türkiye’nin gündemindeyim!

Silivri’de beni en yaralayan, iç dünyamı parçalayan bu çirkin, acımasız tertiptir.

Düşünsel olarak rahatım, dört duvar arasına neden atıldığımı bilecek bilinçte, olgunluktayım. Bununla mücadele ederim.

Bunu yenecek yeterlilikte görürüm kendimi.

Ama…

Kirli bir oyun oynanıyor; hem de çok kirli.

12 Mart- 12 Eylül darbelerinde bile bu kadarı görülmedi. 

Darbe dönemlerinde kavga mertçeydi, açıkça söylüyorlardı* “muhalif olduğunuz; düşündüğünüz; yazdığınız için sizi hapsediyoruz”…*

Ya şimdi…

şimdi bel altından vuruyorlar sadece. Tertip yapıyorlar.

*“Ergenekon örgütü üyesi olma”* iddiasıyla cezaevindeyim.

Bunun kavgasını veririm.

Ama medyada Baykal’ın, Ilıcak’ın özel hayatları yazılıp, konuşuluyor ve bunun sebebi olarak gösteriliyorum. 

Evet İklim Bayraktar, bana söyledi; önce telefonda, sonra Ankara’da, Doğan- Gürgör Yurdakul çiftiyle akşam yemeği yerken yanımıza geldi; ilk kez orada tanıştık, anlattı yaşadıklarını, hatta bir ara espri dahi yaptık, güldük.

Ne bileyim, belki bizim saflığımız hiç üzerinde durmadık.

Baykal’la yaptığım görüşmelerde dile bile getirmedim. Gerçi ne diyecektim? 

Zaten kaset komplosuyla 45 yıllık siyasi hayatının en iğrenç olayını yaşamış bir siyasi lidere ne diyebilirsiniz? Böylesine ağır bir iddiayı nasıl kolayca konuşabilirsiniz? Deniz Baykal’a da yakın dostlarıma da söyledim. Zaten savcı da sadece 15 dakika ifade alıyor! Sahi ne oluyor? Halktv’yi almak üzere girişimde bulunduğum anda böyle bir olayın çıkması da çok enteresan değil mi? Yetmiyor Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun da adı karıştırılıyor. Seçime bu psikolojik savaşla gidiyor Türkiye…

Silivri’de bu nedenle acı çekiyorum. Utanıyorum. Yıllarca itinayla koruduğum gazeteci kimliğim, adım ayaklar altında. Dört duvar arasından kahroluyorum.

Deniz Baykal ile ilgili mesele bitmeden Nazlı Ilıcak’ın özel hayatı gündeme getiriliyor.

Sebep yine ben! İtibarsızlaştırma dört cepheden sürdürülüyor.

20 yıl önce ajandama yazdığım özel notlarım bugün medyaya servis ediliyor. *“Bakın Soner Yalçın Nazlı Ilıcak için ne yazmış?”*

Bir köşede unuttuğum, genç muhabirlik dönemimden kalan ajandamdaki notlar belaltı savaşına malzeme yapılıyor. 

Bu sadece Nazlı Ilıcak’a ayıp değil.

Benim de mahremim çiğneniyor. Tabi bunu şimdi kim umursar?

Vur abalıya! üyle ya kalemimize kelepçe vurulmuş! Meydan boş!

Nazlı Ilıcak yazıyor; *“Soner Yalçın beni hep fişledi!”*

Ne diyeyim şimdi buna? Kızmakta haklı; buna yıllar önce bile olsa yazdığım o not sebep oldu. Siz istediğiniz kadar *“hangi gazeteci, hangi gazetecinin dedikodusunu yapmaz”* deyin. Bunun önemi yok artık.

Odatv’nin Ilıcak’a bir husumeti yoktu, torunu olduğunda fotoğraflı haberini yapıp kutlamadı mı? “Düşüncesine, konuşma üslubuna, tarzına kızabilirsiniz ama Nazlı Ilıcak dersini iyi çalışan bir gazetecidir” diye yazmadı mı?

Bunun da önemi yok artık!

Hiç düşünemedim böylesine pis bir tezgahla karşılaşacağımı. Aklıma gelmedi, 20 yıl önce ajandaya yazdığım notların manşetlere düşeceğini…

İnsan karşısındakini kendi gibi biliyor.

Farklı görüşlerde olabiliriz, hayatı yaşayış biçimlerimiz farklı olabilir, habere bakışımız ayrı olabilir ama bu karşıt mücadele mertçe yapılır. Bel altı vurulmaz. Namussuzluk yapılmaz.

Evleri basıp, binlerce kitap, belge, not defteri arasından bir – iki cümle bulup, bunu itibarsızlaştırma aracı olarak kullanmak hangi hukuka sığar? Bu nasıl insanlık? Evimdeki özel yazılarımdan kime ne? *“Menderes’in kasasından kadın külotu çıkmasını"* haber yapanlara muhalif olanlar, şimdi aynı tezgahın piyonu rolündedirler. Yazık.

Neyse, kime ne anlatıyorum ki; faşizmdir bunun adı.

Ama yine de şunu yazmalıyım:

Hiç istemediğim halde, elimde olmadan özel hayat dedikodularına sebep oldum. Bu pis tertibe gelmemek için ne yapabilirdim bilmiyorum.

Tek yapabileceğim; Baykal ve Ilıcak’tan özür dilemek.

Biliyorum bu özür mektubu da *“bakın yaptıklarını kabul etti”* diye haber yapılacaktır, olsun. Bu benim Baykal ve Ilıcak’a insanlık borcumdur.

Biz, gülü gülle tartan bir anlayışla yetiştirildik.

Dört duvarlar, kelepçeler vız gelir bize; ama bir gönül incinmesine dayanamayız. Dostun attığı gül yaralar bizi…

üzgünüm. Hem de çok…
*
Ama tertipçiler bilsinler ki hiç pes etmeyeceğim.

Bu kirli oyunu tezgahlayanları, bir gün Silivri Cezaevi’ne sokana kadar mücadele edeceğim.*

El mi yaman, bey mi yaman göreceğiz…

*
Soner Yalçın

Silivri 1 No’lu L Tipi Cezaevi F-2* 
*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Ilıcak davacı oldu* 

**
**

08.03.2011 *- 19:19*

*''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında Odatv'de yapılan aramalarda ele geçirilen belgelere ilişkin İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz ile görüşen gazeteci Nazlı Ilıcak, ''Birtakım ipe sapa gelmez, tuhaf, ne işe yarayacağı da belli olmayan meselelerin böyle notlar halinde muhafaza edilmesini anlayamadım. Bunun anlamını doğrusu kavrayamadım, o bakımdan şikayetçiyim'' dedi.* 

*İSTANBUL* - Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesinde, soruşturmayı yürüten savcılardan üz ile yaklaşık 2 saat görüşen Ilıcak, adliye çıkışında gazetecilere açıklama yaptı. 

Zekeriya üz ile sohbet ettiklerini, bunun yanı sıra savcının kendisine Odatv'de bulunan notlar ve Soner Yalçın'ın ajandasındaki bazı notlarla ilgili bilgisini sorduğunu kaydeden Ilıcak, sorulardan ikisinin özel hayatla yakından ilgili olduğunu söyledi. 

Ilıcak, şöyle devam etti: 

*''Asıl önemlisi, sayın Güneri Civaoğlu ile bir ilişkim olup olmadığını da sordular. Yani bunun notunu tutmuşlar doğrusu bu şekilde. Ben de 'Onun karısı Canan Civaoğlu'nun çok çok yakın arkadaşım olduğunu, Notre Dame De Sion'da ve daha sonra İsviçre Lozan'da beraber okuduğumuzu ve aynı evi paylaştığımızı, Güneri'nin benim çok yakın bir arkadaşım olduğunu' söyledim. Tabii ki özellikle bundan dolayı da şikayetçi oluyorum. üünkü ben şikayetçi olmadığım takdirde bu iftira gerçekmiş gibi dilden dile dolaşabilir. O bakımdan şikayetçi oldum. üünkü böyle çirkin bir iftiranın onun ajandasında yer alması ve böyle el altından pazarlanma ihtimalinin, benim daha açık davranmamı icap ettirdiğini düşündüm. Zaten sanıyorum Güneri Civaoğlu'nu da çağıracaklar bu iddiayla ilgili olarak. Onun da görüşüne başvuracaklar diye düşünüyorum.''* 

Bir soruya karşılık, son operasyon üzerine konuşmadıklarını ve kendi düşüncelerinin de gazete sütunlarında yer aldığını belirten Ilıcak, *''Ben daha ziyade genel, gazetecilerle alakalı değil, yani genel Ergenekon, Balyoz davaları, genel bir dosyayı daha iyi, onun ağzından dinleyebildim ama gazetecilere yönelik bir konuşma yapmadık tabii''* diye konuştu. 

Ilıcak, savcı üz ile görüşmelerinin çok uzun sürmesine yönelik soru üzerine, şu ifadeleri kullandı: 

*''Benimle ilgili konular değil. Bir gazeteci için, tabii bu işin merkezinde ve savcıyla bir arada olunca büyük bir şans, konuşabilmek, bilgi almak yani. Genel dosyalar hakkında, tabii ki ben de Ergenekon ve Balyoz dosyalarını çok yakından takip ediyorum. Ama bazı aklıma takılan detaylar olabilir. Onların, böyle bir anlamda tarihçesini, aklıma takılan detayları, 'tam meydana çıksın' gibisinden tabii yararlandım. Aslında vakıfım dosyalara, ama hani öyle bir sohbet de oldu. İfademi de verdim, şikayetçi olduğumu da söyledim. Tekrar edeyim, şikayetçi olmamın sebebi, bir anda düşünüyorsunuz, 'Soner Yalçın bir mağdurdur, gözaltındadır', ama bir yandan bakıyorsunuz farklı şeyler görüyorsunuz. Yani kişilere iftira mahiyetindeki bilgilerin ajandasında not alınması, bunların muhafazası ve tabii Odatv'nin sürekli benim aleyhime yayın yapması da bu işin cabası. Esasında şikayetçi olmak o kadar kolay değil. şimdi tekrardan bir taarruzla karşı karşıya olabileceğimi düşünüyorum. Ama özel hayatın bu şekilde iftiralara maruz kalması hoş bir şey değil.''* 

şikayetçi olmasa, sanki bir şeyler varmış da gizliyormuş gibi algılanabileceğini anlatan Ilıcak, *''Böyle bir şey olmadığı için ve kendimden de tabii emin olduğum için şikayetçi oldum''* dedi. 

Ilıcak, rahmetli eşi Kemal Ilıcak ile ilgili bir soru sorulduğunu ve gemi alınmasına yönelik bir şey bilmediğini savcıya aktardığını dile getirdi. 

Bu tür şeylerin kendisine çok saçma geldiğini ifade eden Ilıcak, *''Birtakım ipe sapa gelmez, tuhaf, ne işe yarayacağı da belli olmayan meselelerin böyle notlar halinde muhafaza edilmesini anlayamadım. Bunun anlamını doğrusu kavrayamadım, o bakımdan şikayetçiyim''* dedi. (A.A)


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'un mimarı polise şok* 

**

10.03.2011* - 09:42*

*İstanbul Emniyet Müdürü Hüseyin üapkın'dan sürpriz atama... üapkın, Ergenekon başta olmak üzere önemli operasyonlara imza atan istihbarattan sorumlu Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısı Ali Fuat Yılmazer'i 'Tanık Koruma' ve 'Bomba İmha' şubelerinin başına getirdi.*

*üapkın, Yılmazer'e yeni görev verilmesinin rutin bir uygulama olduğunu söyledi.* 

*İSTANBUL -* Ergenekon başta olmak üzere görev yaptığı son 4 yılda çok sayıda önemli operasyonu yöneten İstihbarattan Sorumlu İstanbul Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısı Ali Fuat Yılmazer'in görevi değişti.

İstanbul Emniyet Müdürü Hüseyin üapkın, *'Ergenekon, Balyoz, Kafes, Poyrazköy, şantaj ve casusluk çetesi'* gibi operasyonlarının perde arkasındaki isim olan Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısı Ali Fuat Yılmazer'i istihbarat şubesinin sorumluluğundan alarak 'Tanık Koruma' ve 'Bomba İmha' şubelerinden sorumlu müdürlüğe kaydırdı. Ali Fuat Yılmazer, bu iki şubeden sorumlu Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısı olarak görev yapacak. 

*üAPKIN KENDİSİ YüRüTECEK* 
Ali Fuat Yılmazer'in İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğü'ndeki görevinden ayrılmasından sonra yerine atama yapılmadı. İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğü bundan sonra direkt İstanbul Emniyet Müdürü Hüseyin üapkın'a bağlı olarak çalışacak. 

*şENER VE AVCI İLE MAHKEMELİK* 
Ali Fuat Yılmazer, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü, İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı C şube Müdürü olarak görev yaparken 2007 yılında İstanbul İstihbarat şube Müdürü olarak atandı. Geçen yıl terfi etmesinden sonra *'İstihbarat'tan Sorumlu Emniyet Müdür Yardımcılığı'na'* getirildi.

Yılmazer'in adı, Nedim şener'in *'İstihbarat Yalanları'* ve Hanefi Avcı'nın *'Haliçte Yaşayan Simonlar'* adlı kitaplarda da geçiyor. Müdür Yardımcısı Yılmazer, hem şener'i hem de Avcı'yı kitaplarda yer alan iddialar nedeniyle mahkemeye vermişti.

Bu beklenmedik görev değişikliğinin gazeteciler *Nedim şener* ve *Ahmet şık*'ın tutuklanmasının ardından gelmesi ise dikkat çekti. 

*ANLAM YüKLENMESİN*
Müdür Yardımcısı Ali Fuat Yılmazer, yeni görevlendirmeye ilişkin, dün akşam yakın mesai arkadaşlarına *'üok normal bir durum. Bu bir görev değişikliği. Bu nöbet devri. üok fazla anlam yüklenmemeli. Polislik mesleğinde bunlar olur. Yeni görevimizi layıkıyla yerine getirmeye çalışacağız'* değerlendirmesinde bulundu. 

*HEP ONUN İMZASI VARDI*
Ali Fuat Yılmazer, Ergenekon operasyonlarını başlatan ve yürüten isim. Türkiye'yi sarsan birçok operasyonda da aktif olarak görev aldı. Yılmazer, Ergenekon Balyoz, Kafes, Poyrazköy, şantaj ve casusluk çetesi gibi operasyonların yanı sıra çok sayıda da terör örgütlerine yönelik çalışmalarda da büyük rol oynadı.

*üAPKIN: BİR UYGULAMA*
*İstanbul Emniyet Müdürü Hüseyin üapkın, İl Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısı Ali Fuat Yılmazer'e yeni görev verilmesinin rutin bir uygulama olduğunu söyledi.* 

Emniyet Müdürü üapkın, Vatan Caddesi'ndeki Emniyet Müdürlüğü Yerleşkesi'nde bulunan makamına girişi sırasında basın mensuplarının sorularını yanıtladı. 

İstihbarattan sorumlu İl Emniyet Müdür Yardımcısı Ali Fuat Yılmazer'in tanık koruma ve bomba imhadan sorumlu il emniyet müdür yardımcılığı görevine getirilmesiyle ilgili soru üzerine üapkın, *''Yapılan rutin bir uygulamadır''* dedi. 

üapkın, ayrıca, talepleri üzerine Türkiye Futbol Federasyonu'nun Galatasaray-Fenerbahçe derbi maçının 18 Mart Cuma günü oynanmasına karar verdiğini belirterek, *''Bildiğiniz gibi 20 Mart Pazar günü Nevruz kutlamaları var. Kutlamalar bazen ertesi güne de uzayabiliyor. Güvenlik gerekçesiyle maçın cuma günü oynanmasını istedik''* diye konuştu.

GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*Kozinoğlu adliyede* 

**
**

10.03.2011 *- 09:49*

*Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan MİT Görevlisi Kaşif Kozinoğlu, Afganistan’dan dün döndükten sonra bugün ifade vermek üzere İstanbul Adliyesi’ne geldi.*

*İSTANBUL-* Ergenekon terör örgütü soruşturması kapsamında Oda TV'ye yapılan operasyonda evinde arama yapılan, hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan MİT mensubu Kaşif Kozinoğlu'nun dün Afganistan'dan Türkiye'ye döndü. 

Kozinoğlu, Türk Hava Kuvvetleri'ne ait kargo uçağı ile getirildi. MİT Afganistan sorumlusu R.T'nin eşlik ettiği Kozinoğlu'nu getiren uçak dün saat 18.00 sularında Ankara'ya indi. Etimesgut'taki askeri havaalanına iniş yapması planlanan uçak, Esenboğa'ya indi. Havaalanı çalışanları tarafından fark edilen Kozinoğlu, hiçbir kontrolden geçirilmeden kendisini bekleyen MİT mensuplarınca götürüldü. 

*SAVCI üZ'üN KARşISINDA*
Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında geçen günlerde evinde arama yapılan Kaşif Kozinoğlu, İstanbul Adliyesine getirildi. Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesine üırağan Caddesi üzerinde bulunan savcı ve hakimlerin kullandığı kapıdan Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı (MİT) görevlileri tarafından getirilen Kozinoğlu, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz'e ifade vermek üzere binaya girdi. 

Soruşturma kapsamında Ankara'daki evinde arama yapılan Kozinoğlu, yurt dışında olduğu için hakkındaki gözaltına alma kararı uygulanamamıştı. Kozinoğlu'nun MİT'teki görevi nedeniyle Afganistan'da bulunduğu kaydedilmişti. 

Oda TV baskınında Soner Yalçın'ın ofisinde bulunan 'Koz' isimli dosyada MİT'e ait bilgi ve belgeler, AK Partililer hakkında istihbarat notları bulunmuş, bu bilgilerin de MİT mensubu Kozinoğlu tarafından sızdırıldığı ileri sürülmüştü.


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*Avukatlarla hakimin para tartışması* 

**

09.03.2011 *- 15:57*

*Ergenekon soruşturması ve davasına bakan hakim ve savcılarının fotoğraflarını yayımlayan Odatv yazarı Barış Terkoğlu ve Cumhuriyet gazetesi Yazı İşleri Müdürü Güray Tekin üz'ün yargılandığı davada ilginç diyaloglar yaşandı.* 

*İSTANBUL-* İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü İstihbarat Dairesi tarafından, 2008 yılı Eylül ayında verilen iftar yemeğine katılan ''Ergenekon'' soruşturması ve davasına bakan hakim ve savcılarının fotoğraflarını yayımlayan Odatv yazarı Barış Terkoğlu ve Cumhuriyet gazetesi Yazı İşleri Müdürü Güray Tekin üz'ün yargılanmasına devam edildi. 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmaya, ''Ergenekon'' soruşturması kapsamında tutuklu bulunan ancak ''Ergenekon'' soruşturması ve davasına bakan hakim ve savcılarının fotoğraflarını yayımlama konusunda açılan davada tutuksuz yargılanan Barış Terkoğlu ile Güray Tekin üz katıldı. 



Duruşmada, iftar yemeğine katıldığı için yapılan reddi hakim talepleri üzerine Vedat Yılmaz Abdurrahmanoğlu'nun yerine de mahkeme heyetine Mehmet Karababa başkanlık yaptı. Savunmasını yapan Güray Tekin üz, fotoğraflar ve haberin Odatv'de yayımlanmasının ardından, haber değeri taşıdığı için Cumhuriyet gazetesinde yer verdiklerini ifade ederek, hedef göstermek gibi bir kasıtlarının olmadığını söyledi. 

Barış Terkoğlu da ''Ergenekon'' davası başlamadan önce verilen bu yemeğe ilişkin fotoğrafları haber değeri olduğu için yayımladıklarını, tüm demokratik ülkelerde de bunun haber değeri bulunduğunu ifade ederek, ''Ergenekon'' davasının uzun zamandan beri kamuoyunun gündemini meşgul ettiğini, kendisinin de soruşturma kapsamında tutuklandığını söyledi. 

Hakim ve savcıların polislerle birlikte yemekte bir arada bulunmasının önemli olduğunu belirten Terkoğlu, haber metninde küçük düşürücü, hakaret içeren, hedef gösteren tek bir satır olmadığını kaydetti. 

*Terkoğlu, iftar yemeğinin gizli saklı olmadığını, Boğaz gezintisinin ardından kamuya açık bir ortamda yemek yendiğini dile getirerek, fotoğrafların istihbarat dairesince çekildiğini, gizli çekimlerin yayımlanmadığını, bunları haber yapan gazetecilerin tüm demokratik ülkelerde takdir edileceğini söyledi. Türkiye Gazeteciler Cemiyetinin de bu haberden dolayı Odatv'ye ''üvgüye değer haber ödülü'' verdiğini belirten Terkoğlu, basın yoluyla yaptığı haberden dolayı terör yasalarından yargılandığına dikkat çekti.* 

Terkoğlu, haber yorumlarından kendisinin sorumlu olmadığını da ifade ederek, hakim ve savcıların katıldığı bu yemeğin kamu vicdanını rahatsız edeceğini öne sürdü. Polislerle savcıların yakın ilişki içinde olduğuna bizzat tanık olduğunu ileri süren Terkoğlu, *''Hakim, savcı, polis birbirinden ayrılmazsa, kimi zaman polis savcıyı durdurmazsa, hakim, savcının yaptıklarını frenlemezse, savcının her tutuklama talebine noterlik mekanizması gibi olumlu yanıt verirse, bunlar kamu vicdanını yaralar''* dedi. 

*MAHKEME BAşKANINDAN UYARI* 
Savcıların gizlilik kararı olmasına rağmen, hatta şüpheliye sorulmadan bir gün önce soruları bazı basın kuruluşlarına verdiğini savunan Terkoğlu, *''Haberimizin kamu vicdanında eleştiri konusu olabilecek bir yanı da budur. Hakim, savcı, polisler bu kadar yakın ilişki kurarsa, doğru görmediğim için haber yaptım''* diye konuştu. 

Terkoğlu, tutuklanmasına neden olan soruşturmanın eksik olduğunu, bunu söyleyebilecek hakim ve savcıların yakın ilişki kurmaları nedeniyle bunu dile getiremeyeceklerini ifade ederek, kendisini tutuklayan hakimin bu mahkeme heyetinde de yer alan Mehmet Erdoğan olduğunu söyledi. 

Bunun üzerine Mehmet Karababa, *''Tutuklanmanızı yargılama konusu yapmıyoruz''* diyerek savunmasına dönmesi, iddia konusu suçla ilgili savunma yapması konusunda uyarıda bulundu. Terkoğlu'nun ''Savcılar, hangi konuda gazetecilerle ilgili tutuklama talep ederse bunun yerine getirildiğini gördük'' sözleri üzerine Karababa, *''Hakim ve savcılarla ilgili etik kurallarını sizden dinleyemeyiz''* diyerek karşılık verdi. Terkoğlu ise, herhangi bir ithamda bulunmadığını kaydetti. 

Yemeğe katılan adliyedeki hakimlerin görev yaptığı adliyede yargılama yapılmasını doğru bulmadığını dile getiren Terkoğlu, yargılamanın hukuki olmadığını, haberin gazetecilik mesleğinin ürünü olduğunu kaydetti. Terkoğlu'nun avukatı Hüseyin Ersöz de gazetecinin tarihe not düşen kişi olduğunu, müvekkilinin yargılanmasının tüm gazetecileri ilgilendirdiğini, bunun uluslararası sözleşmelere aykırı olduğunu öne sürdü. 

*UYUşTURUCU AVUKATI TEPKİSİ* 
Avukat Tugay Topbaş'ın ''Mahkeme, Ergenekon davasına giren avukatlarla yemek yiyebilir mi?'' sözlerine ise Karababa, avukat ve savcıların aynı konumda olmadığını, birinin paralı, diğerinin ise kamu adına mesleğini yaptığını ifade ederek, ''Biz *hiçbir zaman uyuşturucu avukatıyla bir araya gelip yemek yemeyiz''* dedi. 

Bunun üzerine salonda bulunan avukatlar, *''Mesleğimizle ilgili beyanda bulunmayın. Uyuşturucu avukatı diye bir tabir olamaz''* diye tepki gösterdiler. 

*Topbaş da bir hakimin davaya giren avukatlarla yemek yemesi ne kadar garipse, kolluk kuvveti ve savcılarla da yemek yemesinin o kadar garip olduğunu söyledi.* Mahkeme heyeti, esas hakkındaki mütalaanın hazırlanması için dosyanın savcıya gönderilmesine karar vererek, duruşmayı erteledi. Bu arada, duruşmayı izleyen Gazetecilere üzgürlük Platformu üyeleri de adliye binasının önünde basın açıklaması yaptı. 

Platformun dönem sözcüsü Türkiye Gazeteciler Sendikası Başkanı Ercan İpekçi, yasalarda mutlaka değişiklik yapılması gerektiğini, gazetecilerle ilgili olarak terör örgütü propagandası, terör örgütü üyeliği suçlamasını kabul etmediklerini söyledi. 

Takip ettikleri davaların, adli olaylar, cinsel taciz davaları olmadığını, gazetecilere, hırsızlık ya da cinayet suçlaması yapılmadığını dile getiren İpekçi, *''Ama örgüt propagandası yapma, kamu görevlilerini hedef gösterme, terör örgütü üyeliği ile kolaylıkla suçlanan gazeteci hakkındaki tüm delilleri, gazetecilik faaliyeti oluşturuyor. Gazetecinin, haber kaynağı ile yaptığı telefon görüşmeleri, haber kaynağından aldığı belge ve bilgiler kanıt olarak elde bulundurulursa, cezaevine girdiğinde basın mensubu olarak görülmemesini kabul etmemiz mümkün değil''* dedi. 

Barış Terkoğlu'nun eşi üzge Terkoğlu da haksız bir süreç yaşandığını belirterek, ''Kendimden çok ülkem için üzülüyorum. Her vatandaşı duyarlı olmaya çağırıyorum yaşadıklarımızı kimsenin yaşamasını istemem'' diye konuştu. İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Hakan Karaali tarafından hazırlanan iddianamede, sanıkların ''Terörle mücadelede görev almış kamu görevlilerinin hüviyetlerini açıklayarak hedef göstermek'' suçundan 1'er yıldan 3'er yıla kadar hapisle cezalandırılması isteniyor. 



GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*Yıldırım'dan Paşa'ya 3 Rus* 



10.03.2011* - 08:59*

*Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı bünyesinde casusuluk iddiasıyla hazırlanan "Askeri Casusuluk ve şantaj" davasının İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından kabul edilen iddianamesinde çarpıcı bilgiler yer aldı.*

*Ancak Aziz Yıldırım'ın avukatı bir açıklama yaparak haberi yalanladı ve ''Gazetecilerin mağduriyeti'' ile ''gazetecilerin mağdur ettikleri''nin tartışıldığı bir zaman diliminde, yayımlanan haberin veriliş şeklinin ''gazetecilerin mağdur ettiği kişiler''e son derece çarpıcı bir örnek olduğunu savundu.* 
*Yaşar Büyükanıt'ın avukatı ise haberin, ''müvekkilinin kişilik haklarına yönelik çirkin bir iftiradan ibaret'' olduğunu kaydetti.* 

28 ek delil klasöründe yer verilen "çok gizli belgeleri" adli emanete teslim eden savcı Fikret Seçen'in sanıklardan Genelkurmay İstihbarat Başkanlığı'nda Proje Subayı olarak görev yapan Tamer üetin'e ilginç sorular yönelttiği ortaya çıktı. 

Savcı Seçen, üetin'e emekli albay İbrahim Sezer'den ele geçrildiği öne sürülen 20 subaya ait istihbarat notlarını içeren flashbellek içerisinde *"İtalyan İşi/The İtalian Job/İtalyan Armada"* adlı klasördeki belgeyi gösterdi. 

Savcı Seçen yine aynı klasördeki *"CV'le üzet" isimli belgede üetin'in isminin karşısında yazılan "Ergenekon tutuklusu arkadaşı için para toplayalım diye devre arkadaşlarına mail atmış. 7 kişi olumlu yanıt vermiş. Tamer de olumlu mail atmış";* Poyrazköy kapsamında tutuklu subayları savunarak, 'Bana silah verin şu savcıları ben de öldüreyim. Bir tane adam korumadı onları' demiş"; *"üzden ürnek Günlükleri verdi, tanık koruma programına girdi kurtardı kendisini..."* şeklinde notları okudu. 

*'VİDEOYA üEKMİş'*
Habertürk'te yer alan habere göre, Seçen aynı bölümde eski genelkurmay Başkanı Yaşar Büyük anıt için *"Aziz Yıldırım ona 3 Rus (kadın) verdi. Sonra videoya çekmiş. şimdi de ağzını açmıyor demiş"* şeklinde yazılar olduğu belirtildi. 

üetin ise *"Ergenekon'da tutuklu sınıf arkadaşım Emre Onat vardır. Diğer tutukluların bir kısmını tanırım. Tutuklu arkadaşlarımla ilgili para toplama girişiminde bulunduğum doğrudur"* dedi, ancak nottaki diğer konuların gerçek dışı olduğunu öne sürdü. 

*YILDIRIM'IN AVUKATINDAN YALANLAMA*
Fenerbahçe Kulübü Başkanı Aziz Yıldırım'ın avukatı Umur Yaşar, müvekkili ile eski Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt'a ilişkin bugün bir gazetede yayımlanan haberin içeriğinin tamamen gerçek dışı olduğunu bildirdi. 

Yaşar tarafından yapılan yazılı açıklamada, bugün bir gazetede ''Askeri Casusluk ve şantaj Davası''nda dava dosyasına giren ve soruşturma sırasında sanıklardan ele geçen belgeler arasında yer alan bir belgenin içeriğinin manşetten yayımlandığı hatırlatıldı. 

*Söz konusu belge içeriğinin gerçek dışı olduğu hususuna haberin ayrıntısında yer verildiği belirtilen açıklamada, buna rağmen haberin veriliş şeklinin ''çirkin'' olduğu savunuldu.* 

Açıklamada, açılan davaya dayanak olan iddianamede yer almayan ve başka bir maddi delille ispatlanmamış bir bilginin, bu şekilde verilmesinin kamuoyunda Aziz Yıldırım'ın aslında olduğundan farklı bir şekilde görülmesine sebebiyet verdiği ifade edildi. 

Bu şekilde, asıl dava ve davanın ekseninden çıkılarak Aziz Yıldırım'ın odağa yerleştirildiği bambaşka ve çirkin bir tartışma başlatıldığı savunulan açıklamada, şu görüşlere yer verildi: 

*''Haberi veren gazeteyi aşan ve tüm ulusal basına malzeme konusu olan iftira temelli bu tartışma, müvekkilimizi içinde bulunduğu aile, iş ve sosyal ortamlarda hak etmediği halde güç durumda bırakacaktır. Bunun sonucu olarak, müvekkilimizin kişiliğinde oluşan ağır tahribatın sonuçları da şüphesiz yıllarca sürecektir.* 

*Gazetecilik, son derece kutsal bir meslektir. Gazeteci, önüne hiçbir engel konulmaksızın haber yapmalı ve kamuoyunu doğru bir şekilde bilgilendirmelidir. Ancak bunu yaparken gerçek olmadığı haber ayrıntısında gizlenen yan bilgiler üzerinden kişilerin haklarına saldırı mahiyetinde haber sunumu, gazetecilik mesleğinin evrensel ilkeleri ile asla bağdaşmamaktadır.''* 

*''Gazetecilerin mağduriyeti'' ile ''gazetecilerin mağdur ettikleri''nin tartışıldığı bir zaman diliminde, yayımlanan haberin veriliş şeklinin ''gazetecilerin mağdur ettiği kişiler''e son derece çarpıcı bir örnek olduğu savunulan açıklamada, habere konu soruşturma kapsamında Yıldırım'ın sanık ya da şüpheli olmadığı vurgulandı.* 

Soruşturmanın sanık ve şüphelileri ile isnat olunan suçların iddianameye bağlandığı belirtilen açıklamada, şöyle denildi: 

*''Hal böyle iken benzer örneklerini son günlerde çokça gördüğümüz itibarsızlaştırma amacıyla insanların şeref ve haysiyetinin ayaklar altına alınması çabasının bir benzeri bugün müvekkilimize ve sayın Yaşar Büyükanıt'a karşı yapılmaktadır. Bu şekli ile sunulan haber, aynı zamanda müvekkilimin kişilik haklarına yönelik bir basın suçu mahiyetindedir.* 

*Son olarak, haberde bahsi geçen olayın tamamen gerçek dışı olduğunu, kişi ve kurumları yıpratma amacına yönelik bir iftiradan ibaret olduğunu, müvekkilimin sayın Büyükanıt ile aynı takımın taraftarı olmak dışında ortak başka bir ilişkileri olmadığını saygı ile arz ederiz.*'' 

*BüYüKANIT'IN AVUKATI: üİRKİN BİR İFTİRA*
Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt hakkında bugün bir gazetede yer alan habere ilişkin olarak açıklama yapan Büyükanıt'ın avukatı Levent Koçer, haberin, ''müvekkilinin kişilik haklarına yönelik çirkin bir iftiradan ibaret'' olduğunu kaydetti. 

Koçer, yaptığı yazılı açıklamada, Büyükanıt hakkında bugün bir gazetede ''Casusluk iddianamesinin delil klasörlerinden çıkan iddia: Aziz Yıldırım, Büyükanıt'a 3 Rus kadın yolladı, videoya aldı'' şeklinde bir habere yer verildiğini anımsattı. 

Adli emanetteki bir klasörün nasıl olup adı geçen gazetenin manşetine yansıtıldığının müphemlik (belirsizlik) taşıdığını belirten Koçer, bu müphemliğin müvekkili açısından ileri sürülen savların, çirkin iddiaların büyük puntolarla manşetlere taşınması açısından da dikkat çekici olduğunu ifade etti. Koçer, şunları kaydetti: 

*''üzel yetkili cumhuriyet savcılığınca icra olunan soruşturma, isnat olunan suçlamalar ve iddianamede belirtilen şüpheliler ve eylemleri iddianamenin kabulü ile birlikte ayrıntılı olarak kamuoyuna açıklanmış olmasına rağmen, bir şüpheliye yöneltilen sorular kapsamında kendisine ait olduğu belirtilen notlarda müvekkilime atfı kabil olmayacak bir ibarenin bu soruşturma ve kovuşturmanın temeli gibi ifade edilebilmesi ve bunun büyük manşetlerle haber olarak vasıflandırılmaya çalışılmasının bilgi verme, haber unsuru taşıması veya sair bir gerekçeye dayandırılmasının bile olanaksızlığı sarih bir olgudur*. 

*İsnat olunan suç, şüphelilerin eylemleri, hatta soruşturmanın sebebi maddi delillerle ifade edilmiş ve nihayetinde iddianame tanzimi cihetine gidilmiş olup müvekkilimin bu soruşturma ile hiçbir ilgisinin dahi bulunmadığı aşikardır*.'' 

Haberin, ''müvekkilinin kişilik haklarına yönelik çirkin bir iftiradan ibaret'' olduğunu kaydeden Koçer, ''Hiçbir şekilde tasvip dahi edilemeyecek bu yazının hangi amaca yöneldiği bile anlaşılamamasına rağmen sadece yalın okuyucu kitlesini etkilemeye, gerçek dışı bir kanaat oluşturmaya hizmet edebileceğini de ayrıca kamuoyunun dikkatine sunmak isteriz'' dedi.

GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*Kozinoğlu tutuklandı* 

**

10.03.2011 - *09:49*

*Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan MİT Görevlisi Kaşif Kozinoğlu, Afganistan’dan dün döndükten sonra bugün ifade vermek üzere İstanbul Adliyesi’ne geldi. Zekeriya üz'ün sorgusundan sonra mahkemeye sevkedilen Kozinoğlu tutuklandı...* 

*İSTANBUL-* Ergenekon terör örgütü soruşturması kapsamında Oda TV'ye yapılan operasyonda evinde arama yapılan, hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan MİT mensubu Kaşif Kozinoğlu'nun dün Afganistan'dan Türkiye'ye döndü. 



Kozinoğlu, Türk Hava Kuvvetleri'ne ait kargo uçağı ile getirildi. MİT Afganistan sorumlusu R.T'nin eşlik ettiği Kozinoğlu'nu getiren uçak dün saat 18.00 sularında Ankara'ya indi. Etimesgut'taki askeri havaalanına iniş yapması planlanan uçak, Esenboğa'ya indi. Havaalanı çalışanları tarafından fark edilen Kozinoğlu, hiçbir kontrolden geçirilmeden kendisini bekleyen MİT mensuplarınca götürüldü. 

*SAVCI üZ'üN KARşISINDA*
Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında geçen günlerde evinde arama yapılan Kaşif Kozinoğlu, İstanbul Adliyesine getirildi. Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesine üırağan Caddesi üzerinde bulunan savcı ve hakimlerin kullandığı kapıdan Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı (MİT) görevlileri tarafından getirilen Kozinoğlu, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz'e ifade vermek üzere binaya girdi. 



*Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesinde, soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz tarafından ifadesi alınan Kozinoğlu, sevk edildiği İstanbul Nöbetçi 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince sorgulandı.* 

*Mahkeme, Kozinoğlu'nun tutuklanmasına karar verdi.* 

Soruşturma kapsamında Ankara'daki evinde arama yapılan Kozinoğlu, yurt dışında olduğu için hakkındaki gözaltına alma kararı uygulanamamıştı. Kozinoğlu'nun MİT'teki görevi nedeniyle Afganistan'da bulunduğu kaydedilmişti. 

*MİT'İN KOZMİK BELGELERİ ODATV'DEN üIKMIşTI*
Odatv’de yapılan aramalara MİT’e ait çok sayıda kozmik belgenin ele geçirildiği ve bu belgelerin Soner Yalçın’a Kozinoğlu tarafından sızdırıldığı öne sürülmüştü.



Oda TV’de ele geçirilen belgeler arasında bulunan ‘Koz.doc’ isimli word dosyasında; *“Rusya ve üzbekistan’daki cemaat operasyonları hakkında Kozinoğlu’ndan gelen belgeleri mutlaka gündeme taşıyalım. Kozinoğlu’ndan gelen diğer belgeleri de değerlendirelim”* şeklinde notlar ele geçirildiği iddia edilmişti.

Bunun üzerine Savcı Ergenekon savcısı Zekeriya üz Kaşif Kozinoğlu’nun yaklanmasını istemişti. üte yandan Odatv’de yayınlanan bir haberde MİT’in yeni Müsteşarı Hakan Fidan’ın, Mustafa Fidan adında bir kardeşi olduğu ve Mustafa Fidan Amerika’da Fettullah Gülen ile aynı çiftlikte ikamet ettiği öne sürülmüştü.

Ancak MİT, Müsteşar Fidan ’ın Amerika ’da yaşayan Mustafa isimli bir kardeşi bulunmadığını, erkek kardeşinin yaşamını Türkiye’de sürdürdüğünü açıkladı. Odatv’ye bu bilgiyi de Kaşif Kozinoğlu’nun sızdırdığı öne sürülmüştü. 

*KüşE KAPMACA*
Gazeteciler ile MİT’çiler adliyede adeta köşe kapmaca oynadı. MİT görevlileri, bir otomobili ön kapıdan içeri soktu. Kozinoğlu ise adliyenin arka kapısında başka bir otomobilden indi. Karşısında kameraları gören Kozinoğlu panikleyerek adliyenin yanındaki Bahçeşehir üniversitesi’ne girmek istedi. Ancak görevlilerin uyarmasıyla geri döndü ve aceleyle otomobile binerek ön kapıya yöneldi. 

*ORTA ASYA UZMANI*
MİT Dış Operasyonlar Daire Başkanlığında Asya ülkeleri Daire Başkanı olarak görev yapan Kaşif Kozanoğlu, eski bir bordo bereli. 1986 yılında üzel Harp Dairesi’ndeyken Polis üzel Harekat timlerini eğiten Kozinoğlu, Binbaşı rütbesiyle emekli oldu ve MİT’te çalışmaya başladı.

MİT’in yurtdışında görev yapacak özel biriminin kuruluşunda görev aldı. Uzun yıllar Orta Asya özellikle Afganistan’da görev yaptı. Afganistan’daki görevinde çok başarılı oldu. Kozinoğlu’nun Afganistan’da generallerle aynı etkinliğe sahip olduğu öne sürüldü.

Usame Bin Ladin’in yakalanmasına yardım edecek kişilere 50 milyon dolar ödül koyulduğu 1999 yılında MİT Müsteşarlığı, Amerikan gizli servisi CIA’ya Kozinoğlu’nu *“Usame Bin Ladin’i yakalayacak adam”* olarak tanıttı. 

Kozinoğlu ismi 6 yıl önce ise medyaya *“Alaattin üakıcı’nın Yargıtaydaki sorununu çözmeye çalışan MİT görevlisi”* olarak yansıdı. Kozinoğlu’nun, Alaattin üakıcı’nın Yargıtayla ilgili davasıyla ilgili pürüzleri gidermek için Başkan Eraslan üzkaya ile kulis yaptığı ortaya çıktı. *“üeteye yardım ve yataklık”* suçundan 5 ay hapis cezası aldı ve hakkında dava açılan ilk üst düzey MİT görevlisi oldu. Kozinoğlu, yükselebilmek için MİT’e verdiği yüksek lisans diplomasının sahte olduğu gerekçesiyle de gündeme geldi.


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*Soner Yalçın'la o görüşmeyi neden yaptım?* 



11.03.2011* - 08:43*

*Nedim şener cezaevinden yazdığı ikinci mektubunda, sorguda savcının kendisine sormadığı, ancak daha sonra bazı gazetelere sızdırılan Soner Yalçın’la yaptığı telefon görüşmesini anlattı.*

Nedim şener, Milliyet gazetesine gönderdiği son mektubunda, sorguda kendisine sorulmayan, ancak daha sonra Zaman gazetesinde yayımlanan Soner Yalçın ile telefon konuşmasının öyküsünü şöyle anlattı: 

"Savcılıkta Nedim şener'e sorulmayan ancak Zaman'da yayımlanan telefon görüşmesi, Tufan Türenç'in Eskişehir Belediye Başkanı Yılmaz Büşükerşen'e yönelik olarak yapacağı iddia edilen yolsuzluk operasyonuyla ilgilidir. Türenç'in yazısında isim vermeden bir ilin emniyet müdürünün hükümetle anlaşarak, bir sosyal demokrat belediye başkanına yolsuzluk operasyonu yapacağı anlatılıyordu. 

ünemli bir haber olduğu için Milliyet gazetesi adına haberi araştırdım. Ve adı verilmeyen emniyet müdürünün Hanefi Avcı, belediye başkanının Yılmaz Büyükerşen olduğunu gazetemde yazdım. Büyükerşen, telefonlarımıza cevap vermedi ama Hanefi Avcı, Türenç'in yazısında kastedilen kişinin kendisi olabileceğini ama operasyon için kimseden emir almayacağını ama bir yolsuzluk varsa da görevini yapmaktan çekinmeyeceğini söyledi. 

*Yanlış bir habere imza atmamak için’* 
Bu görüşme Milliyet'te 20 Ekim 2009 günü yayımlandı. Türenç 21 Ekim 2009 günü, söz konusu yazısında Hanefi Avcı'yı kastetmediğini, o ilin Eskişehir olmadığını yazdı. Türenç'in yazısını okuyunca yanıldığımı ya da yanlış haber yaptığımı düşünerek taraflarla yeniden görüştüm. Türenç'in açıklamasının OdaTv'de de yayınlanması üzerine Soner Yalçın ile telefon görüşmesini, yalan yanlış bir haber yapıp yapmadığımı anlamak için yaptım. Telefon görüşmesi 'Soner Bey' diye başlıyor ve haber üzerine konuşmakla sürüyor. 

Zaman'ın haberinde Avcı'nın itibarını korumak iddiasıyla yapıldığı ileri sürülen görüşmenin amacının yalnız ve yalnız, yanlış bir habere imza atmamak olduğu ortadadır. üünkü 20 Ekim 2009 günü yayınlanan haberde kastedilen il emniyet müdürünün Avcı ve belediye başkanının Büyükerşen olduğu tarafımdan ortaya çıkarılmış. Avcı'nın da görüşü alınarak yayınlanmıştır. 

Savcılık sorguda Avcı ile yaptığım telefon konuşmasını sorarken S. Yalçın ile görüşmeyi sormamıştır ve Zaman'da yayınlanmıştır. 

Telefon görüşmesi ‘Soner Bey’ diye başlayıp ‘Gözlerinden öpüyorum’ diye bitiyor. Zaman'da konuşmanın bitiş cümlesi samimiyet ve yakın ilişki olarak yorumlanıyor. İki yıldır beni dinleyen polis ve savcılık dahil herkes bilir ki ben genellikle 'üstat' veya 'gözlerinden öperim' cümlelerini çok kişiye kullanırım Bu samimiyet göstergesi değildir. Ağız alışkanlığı. Sorguda Zekeriya üz'e bile üstat dediğim olmuştur.” 

*İşte 21 Ekim 2009 tarihli konuşma* 

HüSEYİN SONER YALüIN: Efendim!
NEDİM şENER: Soner Bey!
S.Y.: Efendim!
N.ş.: Nedim şener, Milliyet'ten.
S.Y.: Ha üstat! Ne var ne yok?
N.ş.: Teşekkürler, siz nasılsınız?
S.Y.: İyidir!
N.ş.: Rahatsız ediyorum, şimdi bu şeyi okudum da, Tufan Türenç'in açıklamasını...
S.Y.: He!
N.ş.: şimdi daha dün yazınızda siz kendi analizinizde diyorsunuz ki bu Eskişehir'dir ve bu Hanefi Avcı'dır diye. Oysa bugün onun açıklamasını koyarken ben onu kastetmedim diyor. Böyle manipülatif yani böyle kendi dün yazdığını bugün inkar edecek noktada bir açıklama hakikaten benim kafamı karıştırıyor yani.
S.Y.: Bize mi kızıyorsun, Tufan Türenç'e mi kızıyorsun?
N.ş.: Türenç'e kızıyorum, ama sizin olaya yaklaşımınız da ayrıca şey ilginç.
S.Y.: Ama ben aynayım.
N.ş.: Ama şimdi...
S.Y.: Ben aynayım (...)
N.ş.: Tamam, gözlerinden öpüyorum sağ ol...


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon operasyonuna en ilginç benzetme* 



11.03.2011* - 04:01*

*Türkiye-AB Karma Parlamento Komisyonu eski eş Başkanı Lagendijk, Nedim şener ve Ahmet şık’ın tutuklanmasına, ‘’Saadet Partisi yönetiminin içkili araç kullanmaktan tutuklanması gibi bir şey’’ benzetmesi yaptı.*

*ANKARA-* Türkiye-AB Karma Parlamento Komisyonu eski eş Başkanı Joost Lagendijk, gazeteci Nedim şener ve Ahmet şık’ın ‘’Ergenekon ile suçlanarak’’ tutuklanmaları konusunda çok ilginç bir benzetme yaptı. Lagendijk *‘’Saadet Partisi yönetiminin içkili araç kullanmaktan tutuklanması gibi bir şey’’* dedi. 

Bir süredir Zaman Gazetesine köşe yazıları yazan Lagendijk, son iki yazısında Ergenekon konusuna değindi. *‘’Cumhurbaşkanı Gül bile bulunduğu makamın sınırlarını zorlayıp kaygı beyan etti’’* diyen Lagendijk şunları yazdı: 

*‘’ (…) Korkarım ki Zekeriya üz ve Ergenekon savcıları ekibini savunmayı sürdürenler kilit noktayı gözden kaçırıyor. Artık üz ve ekibinin doğru şeyi yaptığına güven duyulmuyor. Bu güven bir günde tükenmedi. (…) şık ve şener'in tutuklanmaları bu güvene ağır darbe vurdu. Bu adeta Saadet Partisi yönetim kurulunun içkili araç kullanmaktan tutuklanması gibi bir şey. (…) Demokratlar arasındaki güveni yeniden tesis etmenin ve bu tarihi davayı müspet bir sonuca vardırmanın tek yolu, hukuki incelikleri geçip kamuoyuna şık ve şener'in niye tutuklandığını sarih bir dille izah etmektir. Eğer üz bunu yapamazsa veya yapmayacaksa, iki gazeteci de bir an önce serbest bırakılmalıdır. ‘’* 

*‘’ALTIN FIRSAT KAüAR’’* 
Lagendijk ‘’Ergenekon davası kendi kendini tahrip mi ediyor’’ başlıklı bir başka yazısında ise ‘’Korkarım ki Ergenekon davasının liberaller ve demokratların desteğini kaybetme tehlikesinin baş göstereceği bir noktaya doğru ilerliyoruz’’ dedi ve şunları yazdı: 

*‘’Ahmet şık ve Nedim şener'in tutuklanması nasıl izah edilebilir? (…) Bu tutuklamaların, sürekli Ergenekon diye bir şey olmadığını ve davanın hükümet tarafından muhalifleri susturmak için kullanıldığını iddia edenlerin değirmenine su taşıyacağına hiç kuşku yok. (…) Tavsiyem şu:* 

*Halihazırda hapiste olan çekirdeğe odaklanın ve onları kimsenin reddedemeyeceği somut kanıtlara dayanarak cezalandırmaya gayret edin. Eğer bu hızla yapılmazsa, Ergenekon soruşturması kendi kendini tahrip edecek. Rayından çıkan ve bir yıldırma kampanyasına dönüşen dürüst ve temiz bir macera olarak tarihe gömülecek. Türkiye'nin geçmişinin karanlık taraflarıyla yüzleşmek yönünde altın bir fırsat da kaçırılmış olacak.’’* 


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*"İntihar edebilirim"* 



11.03.2011* - 13:24*

*Ergenekon sanığı Mehmet Zekeriya üztürk: Artık yeter noktasındayım. Onur ve şerefim için artık her türlü fiziksel karşı koymayı, birey hakkım olan hayatıma son vermeyi hiç tereddütsüz uygulayabilirim.*

*İSTANBUL* - Birinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının 177. duruşması başladı. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesinde oluşturulan salonda yapılan duruşmaya, emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek, Alparslan Arslan ve Osman Yıldırım'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 19 tutuklu sanık katıldı. 

Duruşmada, başka suçtan tutuklu Semih Tufan Gülaltay da hazır bulundu. Tutuklu sanıklardan Ergün Poyraz ve Sevgi Erenerol ise duruşmaya gelmedi. 

Duruşma, sanıkların taleplerinin alınmasıyla devam ediyor. Tutuklu sanıklardan Mehmet Zekeriya üztürk, mahkemeye verdiği dilekçesinde, 28 şubat 2011 tarihinde 1 No'lu cezaevindeki F-1 koğuşuna nakledildiğini, bu koğuştaki boya, çimento gibi atıkların temizliğini kendisinin yaptığını, ancak bu koğuştan da başka bir koğuşa nakledileceğinin bildirildiğini kaydetti. 

Tutuklu olarak yargılandığını, bu durumun hayatının son 39 aylık dönemini ceza ve eziyet haline dönüştürdüğünü ifade eden üztürk, koğuşunun değiştirilmesinin fiziki eziyetin yanı sıra psikolojik eziyet haline geldiğini öne sürdü. 

Geçen yıl Haziran ayında kaybettiği annesine son görevini yerine getiremediğini dile getiren üztürk, dilekçesinde şu ifadelere yer verdi: 

*''Artık yeter noktasındayım. Acaba her türlü onarım ve temizliğini yaptığım koğuş benden sonra hangi ayrıcalıklı tutukluya verilecektir. Onur ve şerefim için artık her türlü fiziksel karşı koymayı, birey hakkım olan hayatıma son vermeyi hiç tereddütsüz uygulayabilirim. Bunun başlangıç noktasında açlık grevi gibi pasif uygulama değil, doğrudan ölümü gören bir oruç ve son aşamada hayatıma son verme eylemidir. Beni mahkemenizde yargılayın, başka yerlerin intikam alınacak öznesi haline gelmemize müsaade etmeyin*.'' 

üztürk, dilekçesinin ilgili savcılığa ve Adalet Bakanlığına da gönderilmesini istedi. 

*9 GüNLüK SüREüTEKİ İHMAL İDDİASI*
Tutuklu sanıklardan Sevgi Erenerol'un avukatı Vural Ergül de mahkemeye verdiği dilekçesinde, İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğünden gönderilen 10 klasör üzerinde inceleme yaptığını belirterek, Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü Sağ Büro Amirliğinin Cumhuriyet Gazetesinin bombalanması eylemlerinin ardından Danıştay suikastine kadar uzanan tam 9 günlük süreçte ihmali olduğunu savundu. 

Sağ Büro Amirliğinin gazeteye atılan 5 ve 10 Mayıs 2006 tarihindeki bombalama eylemine ilişkin MOBESE kaydı istemediğini, civardaki iş yerlerinden kamera kaydı aramadığını, olay mahallinde bulunan telefonları, sinyal tarama suretiyle tespite çalışmadığını ileri süren Ergül, olay mahallinde olanların 3 bombalama eylemine rağmen, ancak 19 Mayıs günü yani Danıştay cinayetinden 2 gün sonra belirlendiğini ifade etti. 

üçüncü bombalama olayından 5 gün sonra robot resim çizdirildiğini kaydeden Ergül, mahkemeden ilgili emniyet görevlileri hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunulmasını talep etti. Ergül, mahkemenin bu konuda bir karar vermemesi durumunda ise cevap verilmesini istediği sorularını şöyle sıraladı: 

*''3 ayrı bombalama eylemine rağmen niçin derhal suç mahallinde sinyal veren telefonlardan abone kimlik bilgileri tespiti yöntemi ile olay mahallinde bulunanları tespit etmek amacıyla teknik istihbarat çalışması yapılmamıştır? Suç mahallinden kaçış istikametine ilişkin MOBESE kayıtları istenirken niçin olası geliş istikametine ilişkin olarak Büyükdere Caddesi üzerindeki MOBESE kayıtları istenilmemiştir?*

*Olay mahalli civarında temin edilmeye çalışıldığı söylenilen iş yeri kamera kayıtlarının bulunmadığına ilişkin tanzim edilen bilgi notunun dayandığı kamera kayıtları istenilen iş yerleri hangileridir? Bu iş yerlerinden hangi tarihte kamera kayıtları istenilmiştir? İlgili tutanak yahut tanzim edilen evrak nerededir? 11 Mayıs 2006 tarihinde gerçekleştirilen bombalama eylemine ilişkin olarak görgü şahitlerinden niçin derhal robot resim çizilmesi için yardım istenilmeyerek, Danıştay suikastinin bir gün öncesine değin tam 5 gün beklenilmiştir?*''


GAZETEPORT

----------


## bozok

*CHP'LİLER İFADE VERECEK*

 

11.03.2011 *18:53*


Savcı Zekeriya üz, CHP Genel Başkanı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Gürsel Tekin ve CHP Antalya Milletvekili Deniz Baykal'ın ifadelerinin alınması istemiyle Ankara Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'na talimat gönderdi. 

Bu gelişmeye dair Gürsel Tekin şu açıklamayı yaptı: "İfade vermeye dair bize bir şey gelmedi, gelirse gideriz." dedi. 


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON PORNOSUNUN MUCİDİ KİMDİR*

 

*Ve hala telefonları dinliyorlar…*

11.03.2011 *20:05*

*“Asrın Davası”* Ergenekon’u unuttuk. Bir yayın organının basılıp 3 bin küsür kasete, bini aşkın CD’sine, aletlerine, kağıtlarına, bilgisayarlarına el konulmasını unuttuk.

Gazetecilerin bir oldu bittiyle, virüslü mail sebebiyle tutuklandığını unuttuk.
Mehmet Haberal’ı taburcu etmediği için Silivri Cezaevi’ne sokulan iki onurlu hekimi unuttuk.

İnsanların Silivri’de hücrelere atılmasını unuttuk.

Neyi konuşuyoruz!

Ergenekon pornosunu!

*“İklim Bayraktar şöyle iddia etti.” “Baykal yakınları aracılığıyla şöyle açıklama yaptı.” “AKP bize çamur atılıyor dedi.”* Vs…

Peki bu özel hayatları ayaklar altında pas pas yapan kim? Kimse *“hırsızı”* konuşmuyor! Bayraktar’ı, Baykal meselesini kim piyasaya sürdü? 

Telefon kayıtlarını medyaya servis edenler kuşkusuz…

Yoksa…

Ne İklim Bayraktar ne de bir başkası ortaya çıkıp bu mahremiyeti anlattı. 

üzel hayatları herkesin gözüne sokan Ergenekon soruşturmasını yapanlardır! Kimse bu konuya dikkat çekmiyor. Herkes korkuyor. CHP’ye yönelik tertibi yapanlar apaçık ortada değil mi?

Keza…

Odatv ekibi Soner Yalçın ve Barışlar gözaltına alınıyor, tutuklanıyor.

Arkada kalanlar bir basın açıklaması yapmak istiyorlar. İklim Bayraktar CHP genel merkezine gidiyor, Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’ndan hukuki yardım istiyor.

Ve burada Kılıçdaroğlu’nun söylediğine göre: *“AKP bir büyük balıktan”* söz ediliyor. Sonra Bayraktar bu görüşmeyi telefonda ümer Faruk Eminağaoğlu’na anlatıyor. 

Bu meselenin ortaya çıkmasının sebebi de bu telefon görüşmesidir. 

İklim Bayraktar’ı ya da Eminağaoğlu’nu dinleyenler, bu telefon görüşmesini de medyaya sızdırıyorlar. 

İklim Bayraktar’ın gazetecilik anlayışı dahil bu tür ilginç, tuhaf davranışları, hareketleri ayrı bir konudur.

Ama bu meselenin ortaya çıkmasından yine bir *“telefon cinayeti”* yok mudur?

CHP’ye kimin tertip yaptığı açık değil midir?

Suçluları karanlık dehlizlerde aramaya gerek yok; gün gibi ortadadır. 

Ve hala telefonları dinliyorlar…


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*ODATV'YE İHANET EDECEKTİ!*

 


10.03.2011 *19:20*

Sözcü Gazetesi'nden Saygı üztürk, CHP'yi karıştıran olay muhabir İklim Bayraktar ile ilgili çarpıcı bir iddia ortaya attı.

üztürk yazısında şu ifadelere yer verdi; İklim Bayraktar, iktidara yakın çok önemli bir köşe yazarına *"size çalışayım, ODA TV'den bilgiler aktarayım"* teklifinde bulunmuş.

Saygı üztürk şöyle devam ediyor;

"İklim Bayraktar, odatv'de çalışırken, hükümete yakınlığıyla bilinen bir gazetenin Ankara'da önemli bir yazarıyla da sıkı ilişki içinde. Birbirlerine gidip-geliyorlar. işte, bu görüşmeler sırasında, İklim Hanım, yazara şu öneride bulunuyor:

"Siz beni gazetenizde çalıştırın. Ama benim burada çalıştığım bilinmesin. Ben Odatv'cilerin ne yaptıklan konusunda size bilgileri aktarayım."

Yazar şaşırıyor. Yazdığı hassas konular nedeniyle özel hayatına da son derece dikkat eden, her an bir komployla karşılaşabileceğini göz ardı etmeyen meslektaşım, bir oyunla karşı karşıya olabileceğini düşüyor. İklim Hanım'a şunları söylüyor:

*"Odatv'cilerin ne yaptığını bize anlatacaksan, bizim ne yaptığımızı da Odatv'cilere anlatacaksın demektir."*

İşte, bu olaydan sonra, yazar, İklim Hanım'la arasına mesafe koyuyor, hatta daha önce yaptığı konuşmalarının kayda alındığından bile kuşkulanmaya başlıyor. Bayraktar'ı gazetesine aldırmadığı gibi, mesafesini de açmayı biliyor.
*
*
*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Perinçek'in hücresini lağım suyu bastı!*


Birinci "Ergenekon" davasının tutuklu sanıklarından İşçi Partisi (İP) Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek'in avukatı Hasan Basri üzbey, Perinçek ve bazı sanıkların kaldıkları hücreleri lağım suyu bastığını iddia etti. 

Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi önünde basın mensuplarına açıklama yapan üzbey, birinci "Ergenekon" davasının tutuklu sanığı Doğu Perinçek'in kaldığı hücreyi lağım suyunun bastığını savunarak, "Doğu Perinçek'in bulunduğu 1 Nolu Silivri Cezaevi'ndeki hücreleri lağım basmıştır" dedi.

üzbey, Perinçek'in yanı sıra Muzaffer Tekin, Mustafa Balbay, Levent Göktaş, Levent Bektaş ve eski İP Genel Sekreteri Nusret Senem'in kaldığı hücreleri de lağım suyu bastığını ifade ederek, cezaevi yönetimine dilekçe verdiklerini ancak bunun kabul edilmediğini söyledi.

Dilekçeyi savcılık aracılığıyla göndermelerinin istendiğini anlatan üzbey, "Bu uygulama lağımdan çıkan uygulamadır. Türk hukukunun uygulaması değil, kanalizasyon uygulamasıdır. Bunun için kanalizasyonu temizleyin, insanların sağlığını etkileyen bu duruma son verin. Bu akşama kadar süre tanıyoruz. şu an lağımın içinde yaşanmaktadır. Doğu Perinçek'in deyişiyle 'Köpek bile bağlasanız durmayacak' hücrelerdedirler" şeklinde konuştu. 


14.03.2011 14:59 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Tek suçlu JİTEM değil'* 

** 

*Abdülkadir Aygan: Her askeri birliğin kendi istihbaratı vardı ve onlar da çok cinayet işledi. Ama..*

PKK itirafçısı ve eski JİTEM’ci Abdülkadir Aygan, Arif Doğan ve gazeteci Uğur Balık’ın kitaplarıyla yeniden gündeme gelen JİTEM’in bilinçli bir kampanyayla günah keçisi ilan edildiğini savundu ve “Güneydoğu’da işlenen bütün suçlar JİTEM’e yıkılmaya çalışılıyor” dedi. Aygan, Radikal’e yaptığı açıklamada “Her askeri birlik kendi istihbarat elemanlarına sahipti. Bu birimler de pek çok cinayet işledi. Türkiye, ortaya çıkacak yeni mezarlara hazır olsun” diye konuştu ve 1980’li yıllardan başlayarak duyduğu ve tanık olduğu dört cinayet ve bir faili meçhulü anlattı. 

1994’te Erenkaya Jandarma Karakolu Komutanı olarak tanıdığı Ali isimli bir yüzbaşının daha sonra mayına basarak şehit olmasının şüphe uyandırdığını da iddia eden Aygan, “Bu subay faili meçhullere karşıydı. bence öldürülmüş olabilir” dedi. Aygan ayrıca 1996’da gözaltına alındıktan sonra faili meçhule kurban giden ve AİHM’nin Türkiye’yi 105 bin Euro tazminat ödemeye mahkÃ»m etmesine yol açan Atilla Osmanoğlu cinayetiyle ilgili ortaya yeni bir iddia attı. Daha önce bu cinayetle ilgili olarak cesedin bulunduğu yere dair beyanlarda bulunan Aygan, bu kez de Osmanoğlu’nu gözaltına alan kişileri tanıdığını iddia etti. Aygan, “Osmanoğlu’nu gözaltına alanların tarifini okudum. Biri uzun boylu, sarışın, Amerikan tıraşlı; diğeri orta boylu, dolgun, bıyıklı, buğday tenli iki kişiyi tanıdığımı anladım. Biri, Oğuz kod adlı Nuri Ateş, diğeri Levent adlı iki astsubaydır. Bunların başında Zahit Engin diye bir yüzbaşı vardı. “2000’de Burdur’da memurken Antalya’ya gitmiştik. Astsubaylardan biri Antalya jandarmada yine çalışıyordu sivil olarak” dedi. 

*Konsept faili meçhuldü* 
“90’lı yıllarda işlenmiş daha çok cinayete hazır olmalıyız. O yıllarda tepeden alınan kararla bir konsept uygulandı. Herkes kendi bölgesinde savaştı. Benim de çekmem gereken cezam varsa razıyım. Ama adalet, o emirleri verenlerin de ortaya çıkmasıyla sağlanacak. Suçlamaya gelince alttan başlıyor. JİTEM muhbirlerinden, korucudan başlıyor, subaydan yukarı çıkamıyorlar. Bu mümkün olmadıkça Türkiye’de 1990’lı yılların anlaşılması mümkün olmayacak. 

Son dönemde Arif Doğan’ı medyatik yaptılar, piyasaya sürdüler. Ağzına yüzüne bulaştırdı her şeyi. Arif Doğan’la olan polemikten sonra Uğur Balık’ın kitabı çıktı. İçinde birçok yalan var. Avukatımla görüştükten sonra dava açmayı planlıyorum. 

*Diyarbakır MHP’ye destek* 
“Diyarbakır Jandarma Alay Komutanlığı içindeki istihbarat biriminin bir de sivillerden oluşan yanı vardı. Silvanlı Zahir Karadeniz adlı MHP’li bir ev kiraladı ve buraya batılı gençleri yerleştirdi. Kendilerince örgütlenme yaptılar. Belki amaçları mafyavari örgütlenmeydi. Ama bir ideolojileri de vardı; bölge halkını toptan terörist görüyorlardı. Bunları askerin veya MİT’in içinden bazı noktalarla temasa geçmeden yapmış olmaları mümkün değildi. Bu desteğe JİTEM de dahil oldu. JİTEM Grup Komutanı Abdülkerim Kırca, MHP’nin kuruluşu için iki itirafçıyı koruma olarak verdi. İbrahim diye bir parti başkanı vardı. Emniyetin 100-150 metre yakınında MHP binası yaptılar. Kemal adında bir başçavuş da destekliyordu.” 

*Aygan’ın iddiaları* 
Abdülkadir Aygan’ın, 1980’li yılların ortalarından itibaren tanık olduğunu ya da duyduğunu iddia ettiği ve “JİTEM dışındaki askeri birimlerin işlediği cinayetler” olarak gündeme getirdiği olaylar şöyle: 

*Cesetler çöpe* 
Haziran 1985’te Siirt’te sorgulanıyordum. 5 terörist cesedini tugay komutanlığı meydanına getirdiler. Teşhis için halktan insanlar çağrıldı. Gözaltındaki beni ve birkaç kişiyi daha getirdiler. Biz oradayken çöp arabası gelip cesetleri aldı. Nereye gittiklerini sordum. Yakup astsubay “Kasaplar Deresi, çöplüğe. Bir de mezar mı yaptıracağız” dedi. 

*17 kişinin ölümü* 
1998-1999’da Diyarbakır JİTEM’den Kulplu Mehmet isminde bir elemanın Abdülhakim Güven’e anlattığına göre, Kulp’ta askerler, dağ kadrosuna katılmak üzere yola çıkan 17 kişiyi bir binada sıkıştırıyor. Teslim oluyorlar. Ama orada kurşuna diziliyorlar. 

*‘Sivil’ askerler* 
Jandarma Alay Komutanlığı bünyesinde bir birim kuruldu. Hatipoğlu soyadlı albay (Eşref Hatipoğlu) alay komutanıydı. Astsubay ve uzman çavuşlar sivil giydirilmişlerdi; JİTEM’deki gibi sivil arabaları vardı. Bir gün Abdülhakim Güven’i çağırdılar. Beraber gittik. Bir genci bölge komutanlığının sorgusundan aldılar. Biz de bindik arabaya. Silvan yolunda bir karakola gittik. Komutanla görüştüler. Gence sonradan gerilla elbisesi giydirdiler, 100-150 metre ötede taradılar. 


14.03.2011 10:09 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balbay'dan Erdoğan'a mektup !*

** 

*Konuşmanızı hücremde hüzünlenerek izledim...*

Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Cumhuriyet yazarı Mustafa Balbay, '27 gazeteci tutuklu ve gazetecilik yaptıkları için değil" sözleri üzerine, Başbakan Erdoğan'a köşesinden bu mektubu yazdı.

*İşte o mektup:*

Sayın Başbakan,

8 Mart 2011 Salı günü partinizin grup toplantısında yaptığınız konuşmayı Silivri 1 No’lu Cezaevi F-3 alt koğuşu 3 No’lu hücremde hüzünlenerek izledim.

Konuşmanızın önemli bir bölümünü tutuklanan gazetecilere ayırdınız. üzel bir hesap yapmışsınız, tutuklu gazeteci sayısını 27 olarak çıkartmışsınız. “Suçlarını” da tek tek dökmüşsünüz. Hükümeti devirmeye girişmekten terör örgütüyle ilişki kurmaya kadar her türlü suçu sayıp eklediniz:

“Onlar gazetecilik yaptıkları için değil, bu suçlar nedeniyle içerdeler.”

Bu sözleriniz ne adalete ne siyasete ne de vicdana sığar.

Eğer iddianame metinlerinde yazılı olan suçlamalar doğrudan insanlara yaftalanacaksa siz şiir okuduğunuz için yargılanmadınız. 1998 yılında sizin için hazırlanan iddianamede suçunuz şöyle yazılmıştı:

“Halkı din ve ırk farklılığı gözeterek açıkça kin ve düşmanlığa tahrik etmek.”

12 Aralık 1997’de Siirt’te yaptığınız konuşmadan sonra açılan davada, bu suçu işlediğiniz için 10 ay hapis cezasına çarptırıldınız. Siz hüküm giydiğiniz halde bu suçu asla kabul etmediniz, bugün de “şiir okuduğum için yargılandım” demektesiniz.

Biz ise daha hüküm giymemişken nasıl milletin kürsüsünde bizi mahkÃ»m edersiniz?

Ergenekon savcısı değilim diyorsunuz ama bu tutumunuz savcılığı da geçti, doğrudan hüküm vericisi noktasına çıkmış bulunmaktasınız.

***

Sayın Başbakan,

Ergenekon savcıları hazırladıkları iddianamenin benimle ilgili bölümünde şöyle diyorlar:

“Mustafa Balbay gazetecilik faaliyetlerini yürütürken İlhan Selçuk’un Ankara’daki temaslarını da düzenleyerek terör örgütü içinde özel konumu olan faaliyetlerde bulunmuştur. Yaptığı haberlerle de kaos ortamı yaratılmasına katkıda bulunmuştur...”

Bu ve benzeri cümleler dışında benimle ilgili başka bir şey yok. Bir gazetenin başyazarı Ankara’ya geldiğinde her kesimle görüşür, Ankara temsilcisi de ona eşlik eder. Bundan suç üretiliyor. Bir gazeteci yaptığı haberin doğruluğuna-yanlışlığına bakar, kimin işine yarar-yaramaz o başka bir durumdur.

Ergenekon savcıları bile benim gazeteci olduğumu, bu mesleği icra ederken aynı zamanda terör örgütü üyeliği de yaptığımı iddia ediyor. Yani terör suçunu gazetecilikle birlikte işlediğimi öne sürüyor. Böylece ortaya gazeteci-yazardan sonra gazeteci-terörist gibi kabul edilemez bir durum çıkıyor.

ürneği vermemin nedeni şu: Ergenekon savcıları bile bana karşı sizden daha insaflı. Günün birinde size karşı Ergenekon savcılarına sığınacağım hiç aklıma gelmezdi.

Bu durumda sormak isterim:

Bizim yaptığımız gazetecilik değilse, sizin gazetecilik tarifiniz nedir?

İktidarın her attığı adıma reform deyip övmek mi?

İktidarın istikrarı bozulmasın diye tüm olası alternatifleri ortadan kaldırmak için seferber olmak mı?

İletişim fakültelerinde “haber” kavramının en acımasız tarifi şudur:

“Yazı işleri müdürünün haber dediği şeye haber denir.”

İleri demokrasiyle bu kavramı da ilerlettik.

“Başbakan’ın haber dediği şeye haber denir.”

***

Sayın Başbakan,

Son dönemde sıkça saray açıyorsunuz. Adalet sarayı.

Adalet, saray açmakla dağıtılmaz.

Sizin Siirt konuşmanızın ardından soruşturma, dava, karar, Yargıtay tüm evreleriniz 10 ay sürdü. Biz yıllardır yargılama bekliyoruz. O gün sizin yanınıza 200 kişi daha koysalardı, 50 ayrı suçtan. Yargılanmanız kaç yıl sürerdi? Bir kişi 10 ay ettiğine göre 201 kişi 2010 (iki bin on) ay! Yani 167 yıl!

Bir de cezaevi koşulları var ki... Siz 4 aylık hapiste cezaevini kendiniz seçtiniz, koğuşunuza halı döşettiniz, toplantı odası yaptırdınız, beyaz eşya dahil dışarıdan istediğiniz eşyayı getirttiniz ve 30 bin ziyaretçi kabul ettiniz.

Bu mektubu hücrede tek başıma yazıyorum...

Cumhuriyetin 100. yılına talipsiniz.

10. yılda yurdumuz demir ağlarla örülmüştü...

Siz 100. yıla demir parmaklıklar örerek gitmektesiniz.


14.03.2011 10:31 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Kim Bu Kadın?*

**


*A. İklim Bayraktar, Ayfer Kaleli veya Ayfer İklim Kaleli...*

Neden farklı isimler kullandığı, gerçek isminin hangisi olduğu bilinmiyor. Bir süredir Odatv tarafından "Başarılı Ankara muhabiri" olarak lanse ediliyor. Otuzlu yaşlarda olmasına rağmen gazetecilik backgroundu hakkında hiç bir bilgi yok. Daha önce herhangi bir gazetede çalışmamış, google araması yapıldığında sadece üorum'da yayımlanan bir yerel gazetede ismi geçiyor.

Haberlerinde kullanılan fotoğrafları, haberciliğinin önüne geçecek ve medyanın magazin iştahını tetikleyecek nitelikte. Bir siyaset muhabirinden çok bir dizi film oyuncusunu andırıyor.

İsmi önce CHP milletvekili Muharrem İnce hakkında Soner Yalçın ile yaptığı iddia edilen telefon konuşmalarında geçti. Ergenekon soruşturma ve davalarına _"sehven_" yüzlerce gerçek dışı kayıt eklendiğini bilen insanlar olarak, bu tür telefon tapelerine itibar etmiyor, doğruluğunu baştan kabullenmiyoruz. Gerçek olma ihtimali telefon tapelerine oranla daha güçlü olan polis ve savcılık ifadelerinin çarşaf çarşaf yayımlanmasını da yasal ve etik olmadığını düşünüyoruz. 

Bu nedenle, Odatv tarafından bir süredir "muhabir" olarak lanse edilen ancak kısa bir sürede büyük bir magazin potansiyeline dönüşen bu kişinin basına yasadışı biçimde sızmış olan savcılık ifadesini yayımlamayı kendimize yakıştırmıyoruz.

Eski CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal'ın kişilik haklarına yönelik ağır ağır ihlaller içeren, ayrıca gazetecilik faaliyeti ve üslubu açısından ciddi sorunlar taşıyan bu beyanları, siyasetin, medyanın ve hukukun düşürüldüğü durum açısından bir ibret vesikası olarak değerlendiriyoruz. 

Eğer bu inanılmaz savcılık ifadesi doğru ise, Odatv tarafından "gazeteci" olarak lanse edilen ve basın meslek örgütlerinin de tutuklanan diğer gazetecilerle birlikte sahip çıktığı bu kişinin önümüzdeki günlerde çok daha sansasyonel biçimlerde gündeme geleceği hissedilmektedir.

Sözkonusu kişinin savcılık ifadesi basına yansımadan önce gözden kaçmayan bazı ayrıntılara dikkat çekmek istiyoruz.

5 Mart cumartesi gecesi saat 01.30'da Odatv, "İklim Bayraktar Serbest!" şeklinde bir haber geçti. Böyle bir haber, ajans bültenlerinde görünmüyordu, nitekim Odatv'den başka hiç bir mecrada da yer bulmadı. Habere göre İklim Bayraktar, savcılığa bile sevkedilmeden Emniyet aşamasında serbest bırakılmış oluyordu ki bu durum gözaltı prosedürü bakımından mümkün değildi. Diğer gazetecilerin tümü Emniyet'te susma hakkını kullanırken ve savcılığa sevkedilmeleri için önlerinde daha 48 saatlik yasal süre bulunurken, İklim Bayraktar hangi işlem sonucunda serbest bırakılmış olabilirdi?

Ancak, Odatv'nin İklim Bayraktar'ın avukatlarına dayandırdığı bu haber, on beş dakika sonra yayından sessiz sedasız çekildi; okuyucuya herhangi bir açıklama da yapılmadı. 

Ve ertesi gün İklim Bayraktar, 15 dakika süren savcılık ifadesinin ardından serbest bırakıldı. Adliyeden çıkışında "Adalet yerini buldu" şeklindeki standart açıklamanın yanında şu sözleri de dikkat çekti: 

*"Savcı Bey, sorması gereken soruları sordu..."*

İklim Bayraktar'ın ertesi gün basına yansıyan ayrıntılı savcılık ifadesinin on beş dakika gibi kısa bir sürede tamamlanması imkansız görünüyordu, çünkü bütün sorulara "susma hakkımı kullanıyorum" şeklinde cevap verenlerin ifadesi bile en az iki saat zaman almaktaydı. 

İklim Bayraktar, bu kadar uzun ve son derece ilginç detaylar içeren bir ifadeyi on beş dakikada nasıl verebilmişti? 

Akla gelen ilk soru, 

"*Bu ifade Emniyet'te tanzim edildi ve İklim Bayraktar bu ifadenin karşılığında mı serbest bırakıldı?"* sorusudur. 

Soruyu fazla şüpheci bulanlar, Ergenekon davası tutanaklarına geçen onlarca örneğe bakabilir. O örnekler, sanıkların Emniyet'te ve Savcılık'ta ne gibi tekliflerle karşılaşabildiklerini belgelemektedir. 
　

*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 7 Mart 2011

----------


## bozok

*şener ve şık kaçabilirmiş!*

 

*Mahkeme Nedim şener ve Ahmet şık’ın tutukluluğuna itirazı oybirliğiyle reddetti*

Gerekçe: Kaçabilirler, delilleri karartabilirler

Ergenekon Soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan gazeteci Nedim şener ve Ahmet şık ile ilgili yapılan itiraz reddedildi. İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Ali Açlık, üye hakimler Yakup Hakan Günay ve Mehmet Hamzaçebi’nin oybirliğiyle verdiği kararın gerekçesinde şüphelilerin kaçma ve delilleri etkileme şüphesi gösterildi. Tutuklamaların ardından, Nedim şener’in avukatı Nurcan üalışkan ve Ahmet şık’ın avukatı Akın Atalay, geçtiğimiz hafta itiraz dilekçesi vermişlerdi. Mahkeme heyeti dün açıkladığı kararında, şüphelilerin üzerlerine atılı suçun CMK’nın 100/3 maddesindeki suçlardan olması, suçu işledikleri hususunda dosya kapsamı, dosyadaki delil durumuna göre kaçma ve delilleri etkileme şüphesinin bulunduğunu belirtti. 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üye hakimince verilen tutuklama kararlarında herhangi bir isabetsizlik olmadığına dikkat çeken mahkeme tutukluluk hallerinin devamına karar verdi. 

Aynı soruşturma kapsamında tutuklanan ODTü araştırma görevlisi Coşkun Musluk ile Odatv çalışanlarından Müyesser Uğur’un tutukluluklarına itirazlar da reddedildi. 

Bu arada Ankara’da Eğitim-Sen üyesi bir grup Coşkun Musluk’un tutuklanmasını protesto etti. Kızılay’da toplanan sendika üyeleri pankartlar açarak Adalet Bakanlığı binasına yürüdü. İstanbul’da ise DİSK yöneticileri gazeteci Nedim şener’in ailesini ziyaret ederek, desteklerini iletti. 


17.03.2011 21:03 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Doğan saygı duruşuna davet etti!*

** 

*Balyoz davasının 17. duruşması başlamadan önce sanıklar ve izleyiciler salona alındığı sırada üetin Doğan sandalyenin üzerine çıkarak, bugünün 18 Mart üanakkale Deniz Zaferi ve şehitleri Anma Günü olduğunu belirterek, şehitler anısına bir dakikalık saygı duruşuna davet etti.*

"Balyoz Planı" iddialarıyla ilgili olarak eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek ve eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın da aralarında bulunduğu 161’i tutuklu 196 sanıklı davanın 17. duruşması başladı.

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’nde oluşturulan salonda yapılan duruşmaya, Halil İbrahim Fırtına, üzden ürnek ve üetin Doğan’ın da aralarında bulunduğu tutuklu 152 sanık ile tutuksuz yargılanan 26 sanık katıldı.

Duruşmada, müdahil üzgür Düşünce ve Eğitim Hakları Derneği Başkanı Rıdvan Kaya, Hamza Türkmen ve Abdurrahman Dilipak’ın avukatı Salih Dövücü de hazır bulundu.

Duruşmada söz alan tutuklu sanıklardan Ali Türkşen, mahkeme heyeti başkanının elleri ceplerinde gezdiklerine ilişkin kendilerine ikazda bulunduğunu anımsatarak, heyetin sağ ve solunda 2 Türk Bayrağı bulunduğunu, ancak bunların heyet tarafından vestiyer olarak kullanıldığını söyledi.

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı ümer Diken de "Türk Bayrağı bizim de canımız ve şerefimizdir. Tespitiniz doğru. Dikkatimizden kaçmıştır" diyerek, bayrakların
yıkanıp temizletileceğini, vestiyerin de kaldırılacağını söyledi.

Duruşmada söz alan bazı avukatlar da müvekkillerinin aileleriyle duruşma aralarında görüşmelerine izin verilmesini istedi.

Başkan Diken de sanıkların duruşma başlamadan ve bittikten sonra aileleriyle görüşmelerinin duruşma dışında olduğunu, güvenliğin jandarma tarafından sağlandığını kaydetti.

Diken, ayrıca 30 günlük tutukluluk incelemesinin değerlendirmesini geçen cuma günü yaptıklarını ve sanıkların tutukluluğunun devamı yönünde karar
alındığını belirterek, gerekli tebligatların da yapıldığını söyledi.

Duruşma, üetin Doğan’ın savunmasıyla devam ediyor.

*-SAYGI DURUşU-*

Bu arada, duruşma başlamadan önce sanıklar ve izleyiciler salona alındığı sırada üetin Doğan sandalyenin üzerine çıkarak, bugünün 18 Mart üanakkale Deniz Zaferi ve şehitleri Anma Günü olduğunu belirterek, şehitler anısına bir dakikalık saygı duruşuna davet etti.

Salondakilerin bir dakikalık saygı duruşunu tamamlamasından sonra müdahil Abdurrahman Dilipak’ın avukatı Salih Dövücü’nün ayağa kalkmaması nedeniyle sanıklar sözlü tepki gösterdi.

Duruşma başlayınca söz alan Dövücü, saygı duruşuyla ilgili mahkeme başkanından izin alındığını bilmediğini ifade ederek, "İzin alındığını bilseydim
2 büyük dedemin şehit düştüğü üanakkale şehitleri için yapılan saygı duruşuna katılırdım" dedi.

Başkan Diken de dünkü duruşmanın ardından bununla ilgili kendisine bilgi verildiğini, ancak duruşma dışında olduğunu, asayişin ve güvenliğin sağlanmasıyla ilgili bir sorun yoksa jandarmanın izin vermesi durumunda olabileceğini söylediğini kaydetti


18.03.2011 11:08 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan'ın haber kaynağı kim?*



*DHA* 

"Balyoz Planı" iddialarına ilişkin 196 emekli ve muvazzaf askerin yargılandığı davanın 17.duruşmasında tutuklu sanık eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, pazartesi günkü duruşmada başladığı savunmasını tamamladı.

*DİKKAT üEKİCİ ZAMANLAMA*

"Balyoz davası aslında TSK’yı örselemek ve teslim almak için düzenlenmiş bir davadır" diyen üetin Doğan, Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin askerlerin sivil mahkemelerde yargılanmasına imkan veren kanunun iptaline ilişkin görüşmelerin yapıldığı gün bir gazetede konuyla ilgili haberin yapılarak iğrenç bir kampanya başlatıldığını savundu.

*"BAşBAKANIN HABER KAYNAğI KİM? SORULSUN"*

Bunun zamanlama açısından dikkat çekici olduğunu ifade eden Doğan, savunmasına şöyle devam etti:

"Bu davanın arkasında hak ve adalet arama değil, Atatürk ilke ve inkılaplarına inanan, laik demokratik cumhuriyete gönülden bağlı Mustafa Kemal’in askerlerine bir kefalet ödetme durumu var. Davanın arkasında siyasi gücün varlığı, başta Başbakan, bakanların ve vekillerin çeşitli yerlerde yaptıkları beyanlarla ortaya çıkmıştır. Balyoz ile ilgili iddialar ortaya atıldığında birkaç programa katılarak bilgi kirliğini gidermek için kamuoyunu aydınlattım. Sayın Başbakanın bu hiç hoşuna gitmiş olmayacak ki şu ifadeleri kullandı; ’Bir emekli orgeneral televizyonlarda açıklamalarda bulunuyor. Biz olanlardan haberdardık. Onlar işlerine baktılar, biz de işimize baktık.’ Devletin istihbarat örgütü, emniyet teşkilatı, Balyoz darbe planına ilişkin ellerinde bilgi ve belge olmadığını açıkladıklarına göre, sayın Başbakanın haber kaynağı kim? Sorularak öğrenilmesini talep ediyorum"

*"BİZİM ELLERİMİZ KOLLARIMIZ BAğLI AMA TüRK ULUSUNUN BİR şEYLER YAPACAğINA İNANIYORUZ"*

Mahkemenin bu açıklamalarının ardından kılını kıpırdatmadan kendilerini içeride tutmaya devam edebileceğini ifade eden Doğan, "Böyle bir karar karşısında davamızı Türk ulusuna havale edeceğiz. Bizim ellerimiz kollarımız bağlı ama Türk ulusunun bir şeyler yapacağına inanıyoruz" diye konuştu.
Türk ulusunun yüksek bir adalet duygusuna sahip ve inançlı bir halk olduğunun altını çizen Doğan, "Haksızlık ve hukuksuzluk karşısında halkımızın beynine şu kutsal söz kazınmıştır. ’Nerede bir kötülük görürsen elinle düzelt, elinle düzeltemiyorsan dilinle düzelt, dilinle de düzeltemiyorsan kalbinizle düzeltin’ Halkımız zulmün vasıtası haline gelmekte olan adaletin tekrar mülkün temeli olması için eliyle müdahale edecektir. Bu müdahale de 12 Haziran’daki seçim sandığı olacaktır" diye konuştu.

*" TANIK OLARAK DİNLENSİNLER"*

Savunmasının ardından halen bir kuşkusu olması durumunda bir bilirkişi heyetinin oluşturulmasını isteyen Doğan, dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök ile Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Aytaç Yalman ve 2003 yılında gerçekleştirilen seminerde bilgisayar başında oturan subayların da tanık olarak dinlenilmesini talep etti. Doğan’ın savunmasını tamamlamasının ardından daha önce savcılıkta ve hakimlikte verdiği ifadeler okundu. 


18.03.2011 15:08 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*üYDD davası: Tuzluk değil, hakimim!*

 

"Ergenekon" soruşturması kapsamında üağdaş Yaşamı Destekleme Derneği (üYDD) ve üağdaş Eğitim Vakfı (üEV) yöneticileri ile üyelerinden oluşan 8 kişi hakkındaki davaya bakan İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyetinin davadan çekilmesi ve davanın yetkisizlik kararı verilerek Ankara’da görülmesi talepleri reddedildi.

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada sanıkların kimlik tespitleri yapıldıktan sonra avukatlara söz verildi. 

*üYDD davası başladı*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*

Gülseven Yaşer’in avukatı Hüseyin Buzoğlu, davanın Poyrazköy’de ele geçirilen mühimmata ilişkin açılan davayla birleştirilmesi talebiyle açıldığını hatırlatarak, mahkemenin UYAP tarafından belirlenmediğini, dolayısıyla mahkemenin dosyadan el çekmesi gerektiğini bildirdi.

Avukat Buzoğlu, sanıkların "anayasal düzeni değiştirmek ve hükümeti yıkmak"la suçlandığını, hükümetin ve meclisin Ankara’da olduğunu belirterek, yetkisizlik kararı verilerek dosyanın Ankara’ya gönderilmesini istedi. Buzoğlu, iddianamenin delil klasörlerinde yer aldığını iddia ettiği hukuka aykırı delillerin de dosyadan çıkartılmasını ve iddianame okunurken bu delillerin okunmamasını talep etti.

Duruşmada söz alan diğer avukatlar da dosyanın ek delil klasörlerinde yer alan hukuka aykırı delillerin çıkartılması gerektiğini söyledi.

Fatmanur Gerçel’in avukatı Serkan Günel, İstanbul Bürosu Başkanı ümit Kocasakal ile yaşanan tartışmada sık sık araya giren üye hakim Mehmet Karababa’nın giydiği cübbeye dikkat çekerek, "Mehmet Karababa, mahkeme başkanlığınıza ortak olduğunu giydiği çift çelenkli cübbeyle de gösteriyor zaten" dedi.

Avukat Günel, üye hakim Karababa’nın sadece mahkeme başkanlarının giydiği yakasında çift çelenk bulunan cübbeyi giydiğini belirterek, Karababa’nın mahkeme başkanından izin almadan konuşmaması gerektiğini vurguladı.

Taleplere ilişkin görüşünü açıklayan İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Nuri Ahmet Saraç ise bugünün 18 Mart üanakkale Deniz Zaferi ve şehitleri Anma Günü olduğunu hatırlatarak, "üanakkale şehitlerinin önünde saygıyla eğiliyorum" dedi.

Ardından yetki itirazına ilişkin görüşünü açıklayan Saraç, davanın meclisi ve hükümeti devirmeye yönelik değil, terör örgütü üyeliği suçlamasıyla açıldığını ifade etti. Dolayısıyla yetkili mahkemenin Ankara olmadığını söyleyen Saraç, iddianamenin uzunluğu nedeniyle mahkemenin görevlendireceği kişilerce okunmasını talep etti.

*-HAKİM KARABABA: "BEN TUZLUK DEğİLİM"-*
Savcı Saraç’ın, avukat Hüseyin Buzoğlu’nun "mahkemenin dosyadan el çekmesi" talebine ilişkin mütalaa vermemesi üzerine Buzoğlu, mahkemenin dosyadan el çekmesi talebini tekrarladı. Bu sırada araya giren üye Hakim Mehmet Karababa, "Talebinizi açıkça ifade eder misiniz? Reddi heyet talebinde mi bulunuyorsunuz?" diye sordu.

Buzoğlu’nun, hakim Karababa’nın, mahkeme başkanından izin almadan araya girmesinin yasal olmadığını belirtmesi üzerine Karababa, "Ben burada tuzluk değil, hakimim. Tabii ki konuşurum" karşılığını verdi.

Bunun üzerine avukat Buzoğlu, "Bir ret talebim yok. Dosyadan el çekmenizi istiyorum. Sayın Karababa’nın ’tuzluk’ deyiminden başka ret nedeni
yok" dedi.

Verilen arada talepleri değerlendiren mahkeme heyetinin başkanı Vedat Yılmazabdurrahmanoğlu, "üye hakimin mahkeme başkanının işlerine karışması" yönündeki eleştirilere "Heyetteki hakimlerin benim duruşma esnasında görmediğim şeyleri bana hatırlatmalarını, göstermelerini ben istedim. Bunu başkana müdahale olarak değerlendirmeyin. Kaldı ki, CMK’ya göre hakimlerin de soru sorma ve başka hakları var. Lütfen esasa bakın, usulü şeylere takılmayın" karşılığını verdi.

*-TALEPLER REDDEDİLDİ-*

Başkan Yılmazabdurrahmanoğlu, "Ergenekon terör örgütüne üyelik" suçundan açılan davanın suç yerinin İstanbul olduğunu belirterek, avukatlarca yapılan yetkisizlik talebinin reddine karar verildiğini açıkladı.

İddianameden hukuka aykırı delillerin dava dosyasından çıkarılması, sanık
ümer Sadun Okyaltırık’ın avukatının yanında oturarak savunma yapması ve mahkeme heyetinin davadan re’sen çekilmesi yönündeki sanık avukatlarınca dile getirilen talepleri de CMK’nın ilgili maddeleri kapsamında reddettiklerini belirten Başkan Yılmazabdurrahmanoğlu, iddianamenin TRT spikerleri tarafından okunması talebiyle ilgili de avukatlarca iddianamenin özet olarak Cumhuriyet Savcısı tarafından okunmasını talep edebilecekleri bilgisini verdi.

Bunun üzerine tüm sanık avukatları adına söz alan avukat Hüseyin Karataş, iddianamenin veya iddianamenin yerine geçecek herhangi bir sayfanın Cumhuriyet Savcısı Nuri Ahmet Saraç tarafından okunması talebinde bulundu. Mahkeme heyeti de bu talebi kabul etti.

üğle arası verilen duruşmanın ardından Savcı Saraç tarafından iddianamenin özet halinde okunmasına geçilmesi bekleniyor. 


18.03.2011 13:02 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*ümraniye Davası’nda 7 kişi daha tutuklandı*

 

*ümraniye soruşturması kapsamında incelenen Malatya Zirve Yayınevi’ndeki cinayet davasıyla ilgili başlatılan soruşturma kapsamında 7 kişi tutuklandı.* 
*‘ümraniye’de 7 tutuklama kararı daha*
ümraniye soruşturması kapsamında incelenen Malatya Zirve 
Yayınevi’ndeki cinayet davasıyla ilgili başlatılan soruşturma kapsamında gözaltına alınan ve ifadelerinin alınmasının ardından İstanbul Nöbetçi 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne sevk edilen 7 kişi, tutuklandı. Tutuklulardan muvazzaf askerler Hasdal Askeri Cezaevine, diğer tutuklular ise Metris Cezaevine gönderildi. 

17 Mart’ta ümraniye soruşturmasını yürüten Savcı Zekeriya üz’ün talimatı doğrultusunda 9 ilde operasyonlar düzenlenmiş ve 20’ye yakın kişi gözaltına alınmıştı.


21/03/2011 - 22:27:29 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*ürnek: Suga planı uydurmadır!*


*DHA* 

"Balyoz Planı" iddialarına ilişkin 196 emekli ve muvazzaf askerin yargılandığı davanın 20’inci duruşması görülmeye başlandı. Dava kapsamında, eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan ile Genelkurmay Muhabere ve Elektronik Bilgi Sistemleri (MEBS) Başkanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç, Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu ve Albay Dursun üiçek’in de aralarında bulunduğu 196 sanık yargılanıyor.

*üZDEN üRNEK’İN SAVUNMASINA DEVAM EDİLİYOR*

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’ndeki salonda yapılan duruşmaya tutuklu sanıklar eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına ve eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek’in de aralarında bulunduğu 158 tutuklu sanık katıldı. Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Diken, duruşmada daha önce Perşembe ve Cuma günü taleplerin alınmasına karar verildiğini, sanıkların fazlalığı ve zamanın kısıtlığı nedeniyle taleplerin alınmasına geçileceğini belirtti. Bazı sanık avukatları buna itiraz ederek öğleye kadar olan bölümde üzden ürnek’in yarım kalan savunmasına deva edilmesini talep etti. Bunun üzerine Başkan Diken öğleye kadar olan bölümde ürnek’in savunmasına devam edileceğini belirtti.

Duruşmada emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek "Balyoz Planı" kapsamında hazırlandığı iddia edilen Suga Harekat Planı’na ilişkin iddialara cevap verdi. İddianamede yer alan Suga Planı’nda Yunanistan Silahlı Kuvvetleri’yle ilgili bilgiler olması gerekirken iç tehditle ilgili akla uygun olmayan konuların yer aldığını ifade eden üzden ürnek, "Askeriyede maksadınız ve göreviniz size vazifenin ne olduğunu gösterir. Suga Planı’nın maksadı kısmi seferberlik ilan edilmesidir. Ege Denizi’nde Yunanistan’la gerginlik çıkararak bunu başaramazsınız. Suga Planı’nın uydurma olduğunu gösteren en temel nokta da budur" diye konuştu.


24.03.2011 12:07 /* VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Erdoğan'a suikast iddiası mercek altında* 



*Mahkeme Erdoğan’a suikast planı iddialarını mercek altına aldı..* 

Emniyet, MİT gibi kurumlardan söz konusu iddia ile ilgili her türlü bilgi ve belgenin istenmesine karar veren mahkeme ayrıca Başbakan ve dönemin İçişleri Bakanı Atalay’ın söz konusu tarihteki açıklamalarının yer aldığı ve televizyonlarda yayınlananan görüntelerini de incelenmek üzere istenmesini kararlaştırdı..

Davanın önümüzdeki günlerdeki ilk duruşmasında gizli tanık "Aydın-1" i dinleyeceğini bildiren mahkeme Doğu Perinçek’i de 4 duruşmadan men etti.

Birinci Ergenekon Davası’nın 11 Mart 2011’de görülen duruşmada alınan taleplere ilişkin ara kararını açıkladı. Mahkeme heyeti, Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü’ne yazı yazılarak, Danıştay saldırısından sonra yakalanan sanık Alparslan Arslan ile ilgili olarak Emniyet Müdürlüğü’nde görüntülü veya sesli kayıt yapılıp yapılmadığının sorulmasını kararlaştırdı. Mahkeme ayrıca, MİT Müsteşarlığı’na yazı yazılarak, sanık Alparslan Arslan yakalanıp Ankara İl Emniyet Müdürlüğü’ne götürüldüğünde, MİT görevlileri tarafından bir beyanının alınıp alınmadığın sorulmasına var ise mahkemeye gönderilmesini hükme bağladı.

Mahkeme ayrıca Danıştay saldırısıyla ilgili olarak, Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne müzekkere yazılarak, bazı basın organlarında yayınlanan haberleri dikkate alarak, Danıştay saldırısı ile ilgili herhangi bir bilgi, belge, rapor ve emanet eşyası varsa gönderilmesini istedi.

*SUİKAST PLANI İDDİASININ BULGARİSTAN AYAğI ARAşTIRILIYOR*
"Başbakan Recep Tayip Erdoğan’a bir suikast planı iddiasına" ilişkin ihbar ile ilgili konuya ilişkin eski İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay’ın ve 1 şubat 2011 tarihinde Başbakan Recep Tayip Erdoğan’ın Kırgızistan’a giderken konuya ilişkin yaptığı açıklamanın görüntülerinin ayrı ayrı RTüK, Samanyolu TV ve TRT’den istenilmesine karar veren heyet, Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı Müsteşarlığı tarafından, Başbakan Recep Tayip Erdoğan’a yönelik olarak planlanan suikast ihbarı ile ilgili olarak Başbakanlık ve İçişleri Bakanlığı tarafından herhangi bir işlem yapılıp yapılmadığının, bir araştırma veya soruşturma konusu yapılıp yapılmadığının ve elde edilen delillerin neler olduğunun tüm ayrıntıları ile istenilmesi için Başbakanlık ve İçişleri Bakanlığı’na yazı yazılmasına karar verdi.

Başbakan’a yönelik suikast iddialarına ilişkin ihbarın hangi yolla yapıldığının Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı Müsteşarlığı’ndan sorulmasına karar veren heyet, buna ilişkin bilgilerin ve belgelerin istenilmesine MİT, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü ve Jandarma Genel Komutanlığına yazı yazılarak MİT müsteşarlığının 17Ocak 2011 tarihli cevabi yazısında bahsedilen Bulgar ajan veya Bulgar askerin olup olmadığının sorulmasına, ayrıca varsa sanıklar ile bir ilişkisinin olup olmadığının sorulmasına hükmetti.

*GİZLİ TANIK AYDIN-1 DİNLENECEK*
Mahkeme heyeti gizli tanık Aydın-1’in 12 Nisan’da görülecek duruşmada İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’nca hazır edilmesini istedi. Mahkeme ayrıca, tanıklar Muzaffer Gökçimen, Koray Yılmaz, Tarkan Toper ve Nejat Uysal’ın dinlenmek üzere duruşmada hazır edilmesi için İstanbul TEM şube Müdürlüğü’ne yazı yazılmasına karar verdi.

*TANIğA YAKIN KORUMA*
Mahkeme geçen duruşmada tanık olarak dinlenen Esra Feride Gökçimen’in vermiş olduğu dilekçeler dikkate alınarak bu tanığın gelecek duruşmada da beyanının alınacak olması sebebiyle, tanığa "yakın koruma" şeklinde fiziki koruma sağlanmasına hükmetti.

*PERİNüEK’E 4 GüN DURUşMADAN MEN CEZASI*
Mahkeme, tutuklu sanık İşçi Partisi genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek’in daha önceki celselerde de birçok kez ikaz edilmesine ve duruşmadan çıkarılacağının kendisine bildirilmesine rağmen mahkeme düzenini bozucu beyanları üzerine sanığın 4 duruşmadan men edilmesine karar verdi.



24.03.2011 13:00 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'İmamın Ordusu' operasyonu!*



İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, gazeteci Ahmet şık’tan elde edilen kitap taslağının doküman ve tüm nüshalarına el konulmasına karar verdi. Ahmet şık'ın yayımlanacak “İmamın Ordusu” adlı kitabıyla ilgili olarak, İthaki Yayınevi'nin Kadıköy'deki merkezine, mahkeme kararıyla ikinci bir polis baskını düzenlendi. Saat 13:00'da düzenlenen ikinci baskının, kitabın olduğu hard diske el koymak üzere yapıldığı öğrenildi. üte yandan iki polis şık'ın kitabının taslağı için Radikal Gazetesi'nde arama yaptı... Ertuğrul Mavioğlu'nun bilgisayarından bir kopya alındı... 

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan gazeteci Ahmet şık’ın basım aşamasında olduğu belirtilen 'İmamın ordusu’ adlı kitabın tüm nüshalarının toplanması yönünde mahkeme kararı alındığı öğrenildi. *İthaki* 

*Yayınevi'ne ikinci baskın*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*


şık’ın söz konusu kitabı için savcı Zekeriya üz’ün talebi üzerine nöbetçi İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nden kitabın tüm nüshalarının toplatılması kararı çıkarıldığı belirtildi. Savcının talebinde kitabın Ergenekon terör örgütünün faaliyetleri kapsamında yazıldığı ve örgütün propagandası yapıldığı bildirildi.

*YAYINEVİNDE ARAMA*
Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz’ün talebi ve İstanbul Nöbetçi 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin kararıyla, dün akşam operasyon düzenlenen Kadıköy’deki İthaki Yayınevi’nde, İstanbul Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü ekiplerince yeniden arama başlatıldı.



Yayınevinin avukatı Ezel Demirkol, dün alınan verilerin yetersiz olması nedeniyle bugün yeniden yayınevine operasyon kararı alındığını ve polislerin şu
anda yayınevinde arama yaptığını bildirdi. 


*Eşİ TWİTTER'DA YAZDI*

şık'ın eşi ise bir sosyal paylaşım sitesinde yayınladığı mesajında kitabın 3. kişilerdeki nüshasına el konacağı kararının kendisine tebliğ edildiğini açıkladı. Yonca şık'ın mesajı şöyle: "Ahmet şık'in kitabının 3. kişilerdeki nüshasına el konacağı kararı az önce bana tebliğ edildi"



*MAHKEME BAşKANI: KİTABIN TASLAğINI TESLİM EDİN YOKSA...*

Mahkeme kitap taslağının elinde bulunması muhtemel kişilere çağrı yaparak ‘ellerindeki taslakları mahkemece görevlendirilmiş kişilere teslim etmeleri, aksi takdirde terör örgütüne yardım ve yataklık suçu işlemiş sayılacakları’ konusunda uyarıldı. 

Radikal.com.tr’nin ulaştığı ilk bilgilere göre mahkeme bu çağrıyı Ahmet şık’ın avukatı, eşi ve Radikal gazetesi yazarı Ertuğrul Mavioğlu’na yaptı.

Polis ekipleri dün akşam saatlerinde de İthaki Yayınevinin, Bahariye Caddesindeki ofisine baskın yapmış, yaklaşık 7 saat süren aramalarda kitabın taslağına el konulmuştu.

Ertuğrul Mavioğlu'nun Radikal gazetesinde yayımlanan (24 Mart 2011) haberi şöyle: 

İthaki Yayınevi’ne dün akşam saatlerinde yapılan baskın ve yedi saat süren aramanın ardından iki kritik nokta öne çıktı. 

Birincisi, ‘İmamın Ordusu’ adlı kitabın taslaklarına el koymak amacıyla yapılan arama, tutuklanmasının ardından kim ne spekülasyon ürettiyse, kim bir ‘çapanoğlu’ peşinde koştuysa bile, Ahmet şık’ın yazdığı kitaptan ötürü cezaevine atıldığını kesin biçimde teyit etti.
İkincisi, henüz basılmamış bir kitabın, ‘terör örgütü propagandasını yapmak amacıyla hazırlanan örgütsel doküman’ damgasını yedikten sonra başına her türlü melanetin getirilebileceğini gösterdi. 



Artık sadece yazarlar değil, yayınevleri de ciddi bir tehdit altında. Sadece onlar da değil. Birikimlerini bir adım öteye taşımak için harçlıklarını kitaplara yatıran gençler; sadece gösterileni değil, gerçeği de bilmek isteyen her yaştan insanlar da tehdit altında. üünkü bilinir ama tekrarlayalım: Okuyan alim, okutmayan zalim olur.

*İTHAKİ YAYINEVİ’NDE YAPILAN İKİNCİ ARAMA TAMAMLANDI*
"Ergenekon" soruşturması kapsamında Kadıköy’deki İthaki Yayınevi’nde ikinci kez yapılan arama tamamlandı.

Yanınevinin bulunduğu Kadıköy Bahariye Dr. İhsan ünlüer Ersoy Apartmanı’na öğle saatlerinde gelen Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü ekipleri, tutuklanan gazeteci Ahmet şık tarafından yazıldığı belirtilen "İmamın Ordusu" adlı kitabın dijital kaydının bulunduğu harddiski alarak, aramayı
tamamladı.

İthaki Yayınevi Editörü Ahmet üz, aramaya ilişkin şunları söyledi: "Savcılık kararıyla dün gece arama yapılmıştı. Bugün İstanbul 12. ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin kararıyla geldiler. Dün gece söz konusu kitabın dijital ortamdaki kaydı polislerce silinmişti. Bugün de bilgisayarın harddiskine el koydular. Kitabın dijital kopyasını bulundurmak yasak, mesele bu. Harddiskin içerisinde başka çevirilerimizde vardı. İşimiz fiili olarak durmuş durumda. Harddiski geri vereceklerini söylediler."

*İLK ARAMA DüN GECE*

İthaki Yayınevi’nin Kadıköy’deki merkezine yapılan ve 7 saat süren operasyonda, polis, “İmamın Ordusu” adlı kitabın elektronik dökümanının bulunduğu bilgisayarda incelemeler yapmıştı. 

*RADİKAL'DE İNCELEME*

Polis, Ergenekon soruşturmasında tutuklanan gazeteci Ahmet şık'ın kitabını bir kopyasının olacağı düşüncesiyle Radikal'e geldi. İki polis memuru, şu an 13. katta Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Eyüp Can'ın odasında bulunuyor. Polis Ertuğrul Mavioğlu’nun bilgisayarındaki kitabın taslağının çıkışı ve bilgisayardaki imajını aldı. 

*MAVİOğLU'NDAN AüIKLAMA*

Gazeteci Ertuğrul Mavioğlu, "Ergenekon"
soruşturması kapsamında polisin Ahmet şık’ın gönderdiği kitap taslağına el koyduğunu bildirdi.

Mavioğlu, AA muhabirine yaptığı açıklamada, Ahmet şık’ın kitap taslağına el konulması yönünde İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin kararı olduğunu hatırlatarak, kitap taslağının polise teslim edilmemesinin "terör örgütüne yardım ve yataklık" suçu kapsamında değerlendirileceğinin kendisine
bildirildiğini söyledi.

Bu karar uyarınca şık’ın gönderdiği kitap taslağının aranması amacıyla çalıştığı Radikal gazetesine gelen polislerin şu anda bilgisayardan taslağın
çıktılarının aldığını, daha sonra kaydı sileceklerini belirten Mavioğlu, "Ahmet şık, 18 Aralık 2010’da "00kitap son" koduyla kitap taslağını bana göndermişti. Açıkça söyleyeyim, fırsat bulup okuyamadım. Sadece bir göz gezdirdim ama şu an çok pişmanım okumadığıma. Ancak gök kubbe altında hiçbir şey gizli kalmayacaktır" dedi.

Mavioğlu, polisin, kendisinin dışında ayrıca Ahmet şık’ın eşi Yonca şık ile avukat Fikret İlkiz’i de arayarak, onlarda bulunan nüshaların da teslim alınacağı yönünde tebligatta bulunduğunu söyledi.


24.03.2011 13:26 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Mahkeme 'örgütsel döküman' dedi!*



*AA* 

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, "İmamın Ordusu" belgelerinin, henüz basılmadığından kitap niteliğinde olmadığını, şu haliyle "örgütsel doküman" olan yazıların, "Ergenekon Silahlı Terör ürgütü"nün amacına hizmet etmek ve propagandasını yapmaya yönelik
hazırlandığının anlaşıldığını bildirdi.

"Ergenekon" soruşturmasını yürüten özel yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz’ün talebini değerlendiren İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin
kararında, Soner Yalçın’dan elde edilen bilgi ve örgütsel dokümanlar çerçevesinde Ahmet şık ve Soner Yalçın’ın bilgisayarlarından elde edilen "İmamın Ordusu" belgeleri ile ilgili İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğünün 17 Mart 2011 tarihli yazısının ekinde sunulan 16 Mart 2011 tarihli 49 sayfalık raporun incelendiği kaydedildi.

Kararda, "Kitap taslağının önceden hazırlanıp ardından örgütte etkin konumda bulunan Soner Yalçın’a gönderildiği, kitap üzerinde yazdığı notların talimata dönüştürülerek Ahmet şık’tan elde edilen kitap taslağında uygulandığı, Ergenekon Silahlı Terör ürgütü talimatlarıyla bu kitabın yazdırılmaya çalışıldığı, kitap içeriğinde açıkça terör örgütünün ve amacının propagandasının yapıldığı, suçu ve suçluyu övme, adil yargılamayı etkilemeye teşebbüs suçlarının da örgüt talimatları çerçevesinde kitaba konu edildiği ve örgüt talimatlarıyla kitabın bastırılarak sansasyon ve dezenformasyon yapılmasının planlandığı, yargılanan örgüt üyelerine de bu suretle moral ve motivasyon verilmeye çalışıldığı, 49 sayfalık inceleme tutanağında ayrıntılı olarak belirtildiği"ne yer verildi.

Söz konusu yazıların, henüz basılmadığından kitap niteliğinde olmadığı, kitabın içindeki örgütsel emir ve talimatlar ile paragraf aralarına
yerleştirilmiş, eklenmesi ve çıkarılması gereken yerlere ilişkin notlardan şu haliyle yazıların örgütsel doküman niteliğinde olduğu, örgütün amacına hizmet etmek ve propagandasını yapmaya yönelik hazırlandığının anlaşıldığı belirtilen kararda şöyle denildi:

"(İmamın Ordusu) isimli doküman ve tüm nüshalarına, içerik olarak aynı mahiyetteki evrak ve tüm nüshalarına, İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğünün 17 Mart 2011 tarihli yazısı ekinde sunulan 16 Mart 2011 tarihli 49 sayfalık rapor içeriğinde belirtilen evrak ve tüm nüshalarına CMK 121, 122, 123/2, 124, 127 uyarınca el konulmasına karar verildi."

Bu karar üzerine Cumhuriyet Savcısı üz, "(İmamın Ordusu) isimli doküman ve tüm nüshalarına veya kitap taslağına, 3. kişilerde bulunan nüshalarına, kitap haline dönüştürülmüşse suretlerine içerik olarak aynı mahiyetteki evrak ve tüm nüshalarına el konulmasına ve muhafaza altına alınmasına, şüphelinin avukatına da bir nüshasını verdiğini beyan ettiğinden avukatındaki nüshalara da el konulmasına, mahkeme kararına rağmen vermeyen veya vermek istemeyenlerin ellerinde bulunan nüshaların temini için gerektiğinde arama ve el koyma kararı talep edilmesi, bulunması muhtemel diğer adreslerin tespit edilerek, bu adresler için de arama kararı talep edilmesi, aksine davranışın hem CMK 124, hem de örgüte yardım suçunun oluşturacağının bildirilmesi" yönünde polise talimat verdi.

Bu kararlar kapsamında, söz konusu kitap taslağının bir örneğinin kendisinde de bulunabileceği düşünülen Radikal gazetesinden Ertuğrul Mavioğlu’nun gazetedeki bilgisayarında inceleme başlatıldı. 


24.03.2011 16:58 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*ürgüt için bir daha hazırlasın sahtekarlar!*


*DHA*

"İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı" diye adlandırılan belgeye ilişkin görülen davanın 17ğinci duruşması görülmeye başlandı. 

Gıyabında tutuklama kararı çıkarılan ve kırmızı bültenle aranmasına karar verilen Bedrettin Dalan dışındaki 6 sanık, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesiğnde tarafından yargılanıyor. Silivri Cezaeviğndeki duruşma salonunda görülen davanın bugünkü duruşmasına, tutuklu sanıklar "İrtica İle Mücadele Eylem Planı diye adlandırılan belgede ıslak imzası olduğu iddia edilen Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek ile Aydınlık Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım getirildi. Diğer tutuklu sanık avukat Serdar üztürk ise bir duruşma men cezası nedeniyle duruşmaya katılamadı. Tutuksuz sanıklar Ufuk Akkaya, İlhami ümit Handan, üzel Yılmaz da duruşmaya gelmedi.

*YARGITAYğDAKİ DAVA DOSYASI MAHKEMEDE*

Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, dava dosyasının aslının Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kuruluğndan mahkemeye gönderildiğini, Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kuruluğnun, İlhan Cihanerğle ilgili verdiği kararın gerekçesi de mahkemeye geldiğini belirtti. Başkan şengün ayrıca, Yargıtay 11. Ceza Dairesiğnin, Cihanerğin "Ergenekon terör örgütüne üye olmak" suçlamasıyla yargılandığı davada, Adalet Bakanlığığndan soruşturma izni alınmadığı gerekçesiyle dava dosyasını tekrar Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığığna gönderdiğini hatırlattı.

*üİüEKğİN İSYANI: MAHKEMENİN SUü şüPHESİ DEDİğİ HİüBİR şEY KALMADI*

Duruşmaya, taleplerin alınmasıyla devam edildi. İlk olarak söz alan tutuklu sanık Albay Dursun üiçek, Başkan şengünğün dava dosyasının aslının geldiğini hatırlatmasıyla ilgili olarak, "Mahkemenizin 28 Nisanğda aldığı karar sonucu Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesiğndeki iddianameyle bizim iddianamemiz arasında hukuki ve fiili irtibat olduğu hüküm altına alınmış oldu. Erzurumğdaki davayla bu davanın bağlantısı kesindir" diye konuştu. Davanın 1 yıldır devam ettiğini ancak tanık dinleme ve delillerin değerlendirilmesi safhasına geçilmemesini büyük bir eksiklik olduğunu belirten Dursun üiçek, "Bu dava 3 tutuklu sanığı olan basit bir dava. Bütün savunmalar tamamlandı. Ben ve avukatlarım toplam 400 sayfa savunma yaptım. Hakkımdaki iftiraya kaynak gösterilen, bilinmeyen, mahkemenin suç şüphesi dediği hiçbir şey kalmadı. Aleyhime olacak hiçbir belge kalmadı" diye konuştu.

*"üRGüT İüİN BİR DAHA HAZIRLASIN SAHTEKARLAR"*

İddianamede, davaya konu planı örgüt amaçları doğrultusunda hazırladığı ve avukat Serdar üztürk aracılığıyla örgüte verdiği öne sürüldüğünü ifade eden üiçek, ancak mahkemede ise kendisine planın emir komuta zinciri içerisinde Genelkurmayğda hazırlanıp hazırlanmadığına ilişkin sorular sorulduğunu savundu. üiçek, "Bu sahte plan örgüt adına mı yoksa silahlı kuvvetler adına mı hazırlandı? Eğer örgüt içinse gönderelim, bunu örgüt için bir daha hazırlasın sahtekarlar" ifadesini kullandı.

*DAVANIN GEüMİşİ*

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, daha önce, aralarında Bedrettin Dalan ve Albay Dursun üiçek ğin de bulunduğu 7 sanığın yargılandığı dava ile Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihanerğin Erzurum 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesiğnde "Ergenekon terör örgütüne üye olma" iddiasıyla yargılandığı davanın birleştirilmesi kararını almıştı. Mahkeme dava dosyasının aslını da, incelenmek üzere Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kuruluğna göndermişti. Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulu ise, Cihanerğin Erzurumğda görülen davası ile Yargıtay 11ğinci Ceza Dairesinde "görevi kötüye kullanma" ve "evrakta sahtecilik" iddiasıyla yargılandığı davanın birleştirilmesine ve yargılamanın da Yargıtayğda olmasına hükmetmişti. Duruşma, üiçekğin talebinin alınmasıyla devam ediyor.


11.04.2011 11:45 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*NAZLI ILICAK ERGENEKON İDDİANAMESİNDE NEYİ SAKLIYOR*



06.04.2011 *02:32*

Sabah gazetesi yazarı Nazlı Ilıcak, Ergenekon konusunda uzman görüş sayılıp, sürekli tartışma programlarına davet ediliyor.

Güzel, diyecek sözümüz yok.

Ilıcak, televizyon ekranlarında ya da köşesinde Ergenekon iddianamesine adeta tapar gibi, iddianamede yazılanları tekrarlıyor.

Savcıların ğki özellikle de Zekeriya üzğün- iddialarından yola çıkarak ve masumiyet karinesini unutarak, insanları yargılıyor.

Ne zaman şüphe belirten sözler etse, ertesi gün 180 derece dönüyor ve çark ediyor!

Peki, vardır bir sebebi diyelim.

Ama bu kez biz de Nazlı Ilıcakğın yaptığını yapalım ve Ergenekon iddianamesine göz atalım.

İddianamenin 160. Sayfasında bakın hangi haberler yer alıyor:

ğ(ğ) medyanın ele geçirilmesi ve kontrolü ile ilgili Tuncay Güney beyanlarında;

Akşam gazetesi sahibi Mehmet Ali ILICAKğın Veli KüüüKğün kontrolünde olduğunu, gazeteye geçtikten sonra Veli Paşayla oturup, gazetede kimlerin tasfiye edileceğini konuştuklarını ve bazı kişileri tasfiye ederek gazetenin kontrolünü ele aldıklarını, Aslan BULUT, Alev üUKURKAVAKLI gibi bazı gazetecilerden ekip kurduklarını, gazetede çıkacak birçok haberde Veli KüüüKğün onayının alındığını (ğ)

şaşırdınız mı?

Nazlı Ilıcakğın toz kondurmadığı Ergenekon iddianamesinde bakın oğlu Mehmet Ali Ilıcakğla ilgili neler yazıyorğ

Neymiş; Mehmet Ali Ilıcak Veli Küçükğün kontrolündeymiş!

Neymiş; Ilıcakğın sahip olduğu gazetede çıkacak haberlerde Veli Küçükğün onayı alınıyormuş!

Ve tüm bunlar Ergenekon örgütünün medyayı ele geçirmesi ve kontrol etmesi ile ilgili yürütülen planın bir parçasıymış!

Yani Ergenekonğun medya ayağında Mehmet Ali Ilıcakğın rolü varmış!

Bakınız, bunları biz yazmadık.

Bu satırlar Zekeriya üzğün hazırladığı iddianamede yer alıyorğ

şimdi ne demeli?

Ilıcak, Silivriğde tutuklu bulunan arkadaşlarımızı darağacına asıyor.

Neye dayanarak?

Odatvğye dijital korsanlıkla gönderilen ve kaynağı belirsiz sözde belgelerleğ

Yani savcının tutuklama gerekçesi olarak gösterdiği dokümanlarlağ

şimdi sormalığ

Nazlı Ilıcakğın bu kadar Ergenekon iddianamesine tapması ve cansiperane savunması, oğlunu korumak için mi?

Meselenin özü şu:

Ergenekon sürecinde medya sınıfta kaldı.

Kimse ne iddianameleri, ne duruşma tutanaklarını okudu, ne de öne sürülen delilleri inceledi.

Ama tüm bunlara rağmen herkes Ergenekon uzmanı oldu!

Nasıl mı?

Polisin sızdırdıklarıyla çıkan gazete manşetlerindenğ

Ortada büyük bir kandırma olduğunu, elbet tarih yazacaktır.

Ve o gün Nazlı Ilıcaklar tarihe nasıl geçecektir, bilinmezğ


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da bir ilk!*



*üç yıldır süren birinci Ergenekon davasında mahkeme ilk kez bir gizli tanığı dinliyor. Açık tanık tarafından teşhis edilen Muzaffer Tekin ise ''Beni Türkiye'de 60 milyon insan tanır. Bu teşhis mi yani? Damalı eşek gibi...'' dedi.* 

*AA*

Birinci "Ergenekon" davasında gizli tanık "Aydın-1" dinleniyor.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde, aranın ardından, Başkan Köksal şengün, gizli tanık "Aydın-1"in hazır olduğunu belirtti.

Gizli tanık odasında bulunan ve sesi duruşma salonuna değiştirilerek yansıtılan "Aydın-1"in yanında bulunan üye hakim Hüsnü üalmuk, tanığın kimlik
tespitini yaptığını belirtti.

Salondaki ekrana farklı sabit bir görüntü yansıtılan duruşma, gizli tanığın beyanlarıyla devam ediyor.

Bu arada, "Ergenekon" davaları kapsamında ilk defa bir gizli tanığın beyanı duruşma sırasında alınıyor.

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Zekeriya üz tarafından 30 Ekim 2009 tarihinde ifadesi alınan gizli tanık, o zaman, Alparslan Arslanğı üsküdarğdaki ülkücülerin gelip gittiği şemsipaşa üay Bahçesiğnden tanıdığını, Danıştay saldırısının olduğu gün çay bahçesinde Arslanğın nasıl yaptığını düşünürken, önceden tanıdıkları avukat Mehmet Taşdelen ve ağabeyi Prof. Dr. Musa Taşdelenğin buraya geldiğini, bu kişinin Arslanğın cinayeti Salih Kurterğin talimatıyla yaptığını söylediğini belirtmişti.

-TEKİN, ARSLAN VE GüLALTAYğI TEşHİS ETTİ-


Birinci "Ergenekon" davasında tanık olarak dinlenilen Esra Feride Gökçimen, Danıştay saldırısından sonra sanıklardan Semih Tufan Gülaltayğın, Muzaffer Tekinğin ismini Ulusal Birlik Komitesi internet sitesinden silmesini söylediğini tekrarladı.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada tanık olarak dinlenilen Esra Feride Gökçimen, sanıklardan Muzaffer Tekinğin sorularını yanıtladı.

Gökçimen, Muzaffer Tekinği, Semih Tufan Gülaltayğın Küçükyalığdaki binasında kurduğu Ulusal Birlik Partisinin işleri için kullanılan katta birkaç defa gördüğünü söyledi.

Gökçimen, Tekinğin Gülaltayğın binasında kendisini ne zaman gördüğüne ilişkin sorusuna, "Danıştay saldırısından 3-4 gün önce geldiniz. Yanınızda başka insanlar vardı" yanıtını verdi.

Baz istasyonu kayıtlarına göre kendisinin 2004 yılından sonra Gülaltay ile görüşmediğinin anlaşıldığını belirten Tekin ise Gökçimenğin yalan söylediğini
savundu.

Gökçimenğin Semih Tufan Gülaltay ile olan husumetinin "Ergenekon" operasyonunda malzeme yapıldığını belirten Tekin, "İftira atıyorsunuz. ğPerişan durumdağ olduğunuzu söylüyorsunuz. Bu perişan durumunuz ilahi adaletin tecelli edeceğini gösteriyor" diye konuştu. Gökçimenğin, "İlahi adalet tabii tecelli" sözleri üzerine Tekin, "Siz daha çok sürüneceksiniz" dedi.

Gökçimenğin, Gülaltayğın tehditlerinden korktuğu için geri çektiği, ancak mahkemede "Arkasındayım" dediği 11 Temmuz 2006 tarihli emniyet ifadesinde "Gülaltayğın Muzaffer Tekinğe ğkomutanğ dediği" şeklindeki sözlerini anımsatan Tekin, "Gülaltay bana ğAğabeyğ der. ğKomutanğ tertip heyetinin bir ürünüdür. Gökçimen tertipçilerin malzemesi olmuş" diye konuştu.

Gökçimen ise Gülaltayğın Tekinğden "Komutan" diye bahsettiğini ifade ederek, Gülaltayğın Tekinğin ismini Ulusal Birlik Komitesi internet sitesinden silinmesini söylediğini belirtti.

Tekinğin, "Benim internet sitesinde adım olduğundan haberim bile yok" sözleri üzerine de Gökçimen, "Zaten aklına gelen herkesin adını internet sitesine yazardı" dedi.

Gökçimen, üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzeseğnin soruları üzerine de Alparslan Arslanğı Gülaltayğın Küçükyalığdaki binasında bir kere, Muzafer Tekinği de birkaç kere gördüğünü söyledi.

Duruşmada üzese, Gökçimenğe sanıkları teşhis etmesini istedi.

Gökçimen de Alparslan Arslan, Muzaffer Tekin ve Semih Tufan Gülaltayğı teşhis etti.

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün de Arslanğı ayağa kaldırıp, Gökçimenğin beyanlarını anımsatarak, daha önce Gülaltayğı görüp görmediğini sordu.

"Bilmiyorum" diyen Arslan, Gülaltayğın adını Akın Birdal suikastından sonra duyduğunu, Gülaltayğın ofisine gidip gitmediği yönünde bir bilgiye sahip
olmadığını belirtti.

şengünğün "Bayan öyle söylüyor" sözleri üzerine Arslan, "Söyleyecek bir şey yok bu konuda. Belki cezaevine girmeden ya da girdikten sonra konuşmuş olabiliriz. Ama nasıl konuştuk, nasıl irtibata geçtik söyleyemiyorum. Sohbet ettiğimi hatırlamıyorum. Belki de sohbet ettik, ben hatırlayamıyorum" diye konuştu.

Muzaffer Tekin de yapılan teşhise tepki göstererek, "Beni Türkiyeğde 60 milyon insan tanır. Bu teşhis mi yani? Damalı eşek gibi... 4 yıldır bizim hayatımızı kararttınız" diye konuştu.

Tekin, Gökçimenğin yalan söylediğini belirtti.

Duruşmaya, daha sonra ara verildi.


14.04.2011 16:17 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Araç yok' denilerek duruşmaya getirilmedi!*



*Silivri Cezaevi'nde tutuklu bulunan gazeteci Ahmet şık bugün Kadıköy Adliyesi'ndeki duruşmaya ring aracı bulunmadığı gerekçesiyle getirilmedi.* 

Ertuğrul Mavioğlu ve Ahmet şık'ın birlikte yazdıkları "Kırk Katır Kırk Satır, Ergenekon'u Anlama Kılavuzu" adlı kitapla ilgili duruşma Kadıköy Adliyesi'nde görülüyor.

Halen Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında Silivri Cezaevi'nde tutuklu bulunan gazeteci Ahmet şık cezaevinde ring aracı bulunmadığı gerekçesiyle duruşmaya getirilmedi.

GAZETECİLERİN YüRüYüşü

Duruşma öncesinde yürüyüş düzenlendi.

Kadıköy Altıyolğdaki Boğa Heykeli önünde "Yansak da dokunacağız" pankartı arkasında toplanan gazeteciler, "şiirden, kitaptan bomba olmaz Başbakan", "Ahmet, Nedim onurumuzdur" şeklinde sloganlar atarak, yağmur altında Bahariyeğdeki adliye binasına kadar yürüdüler.

*Gazetecilere özgürlük yürüyüşü!*

Foto galeri için tıklayın

http://www18.gazetevatan.com/fotogal...14042011_8.jpg

Yürüyüşü gerçekleştiren gazeteciler adına basın açıklamasını okuyan Can Dündar, "İleri demokrasi" diye ifade edilen bir ülkede yaşanıldığını belirterek, 57ğden fazla gazetecinin tutuklu olarak cezaevinde yattığını, 4 binden fazla gazetecinin de davasının sürdüğünü söyledi.

şık ile Mavioğluğnun kontrgerilla ve Ergenekonğu anlatan kitapları nedeniyle yargılandıklarını dile getiren Dündar, eserin iki yazarından biri olan Mavioğluğnun yanlarında olduğunu, diğer yazar Ahmet şıkğın ise "Bu kitaplarda deşifre ettiği Ergenekon örgütüne üye olmak" iddiasıyla 6 Marttan bu yana cezaevinde bulunduğunu anımsattı.

şık ile beraber tutuklanan gazeteci Nedim şenerğin de halen cezaevinde olduğunu ifade eden Dündar, iddia makamının "elimizde deliler var" demesine rağmen, henüz bu delillerin görülmediğini söyledi.

şık ile şenerğin gazetecilik faaliyetlerinin sorgulandığını kaydeden Dündar, "Gazetelerin basılıp, bilgisayardaki dosyaların silindiği, basılmamış kitapların toplatılıp yok edildiği, telefonların dinlenip elektronik postaların izlendiği bir ülke, yalnız gazeteciler için değil, özgür düşünceye sahip herkes için güvenilir olmaktan çıkmıştır. Türkiye her geçen gün polis devleti haline geliyor. İtiraz eden herkesin Ergenekon, KCK ya da Devrimci Karargah bohçasına atılması memleketteki korku iklimini yaygınlaştırıyor" şeklinde konuştu.

Dündar, "Bir şiir okuduğum için beni hapse attılar" diyen bir Başbakanın yönettiği bu ülkede, insanların kitap yazdıkları için cezaevine konulduğunu anlatarak, "Biz Türkiyeğnin karanlık geçmişinin aydınlatılmasını istiyoruz. Derin devletin tarihe gömülmesini istiyoruz. Darbelerle hesaplaşmak istiyoruz. Bir nebze olsun tereddüt duymadan... Ama bugün yapılanlar, Ergenekon-derin devlet yöntemlerinin hala kullanıldığını gösteriyor. Basın özgürlüğü herkese lazım. Adalet de herkese lazım olacak" dedi.

Gerçeklerin aydınlatılmasını istediklerini, gerçek kişilerin gerçek suçları nedeniyle yargılanmasını beklediklerini de ifade eden Dündar, herkese eşit mesafede duran bir adalet istediklerini ve "yansalar da dokunacaklarını" söyledi.

Yürüyüşe, Türkiye Gazeteciler Sendikası Genel Başkanı Ercan İpekçi, DİSK Genel Sekreteri Tayfun Görgülü, Türkiye Gazeteciler Cemiyeti yöneticileri ile çok sayıda gazeteci katıldı.

Yürüyüşe katılanların bir bölümü, gazeteciler Ahmet şık ve Ertuğrul Mavioğluğna destek vermek amacıyla adliyede bekleyişini sürdürürken, bazıları açıklamanın ardından dağıldı.


14.04.2011 14:38 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Haberal'ın doktoruna tahliye!*

"Ergenekon" davası kapsamında tutuklu bulunan eski Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Mehmet Haberalğın mahkemeye gönderilmeyen sağlık raporuna ilişkin yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında tutuklanan İstanbul üniversitesi (İü) Kardiyoloji Enstitüsü Müdürü Prof. Erhan Kansız, tahliye edildi.

AA muhabirinin aldığı bilgiye göre, Kansızğın avukatının tahliye talebini değerlendiren nöbetçi İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi hakimi Mehmet Ekinci, Kansızğın, suç şüphesi vasfının değişme ihtimali ve sağlık sorunlarını göz önünde bulundurarak tahliye edilmesine karar verdi.


14.04.2011 15:45 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Mahkeme Başkanı'ndan Balyoz şerhi!*


*DHA*

Balyoz davası kapsamında tutuklu olan sanıkların "tahliye taleplerinin reddi" kararına yapılan itiraz da üst mahkemece oy çokluğu ile reddedildi. İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı şeref Akçay üç ayrı muhalefet şerhiyle de dikkat çekti. 
*üYE HAKİMLER BAşKANI İHSAS-I REY’ İLE SUüLADI* 
"Sanıkların tutukluluk hali devam etsin" diyen 2 üye hakimle, "Hayır sanıklar tahliye edilmeli" diyen Mahkeme Başkanı arasında çarpıcı görüş farlılıkları bir kez daha gerekçelerin de açıklandığı kararda yer aldı. Mahkemenin iki üyesi ise, Akçay’ın daha önce muhalefet gerekçelerine atıf yaparak başkanları hakkında "ihsas-ı rey ihtimali"nden söz etti. 
*KARAR OY üOKLUğU İLE REDDEDİLDİ* 
İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Balyoz Planı davası kapsamında İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin 11 Mart ve 25 Mart tarihlerinde verdiği "tahliye taleplerinin reddi" kararına yapılan itirazları, Murat Ataç’ın 7 Nisan’da tutuklanmasına yapılan itirazı ve halen GATA’da tedavi olan Ergin Saygun hakkında çıkarılan yakalama kararının kaldırılması talebini değerlendirdi. İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı şeref Akçay ve üye hakimler Metin üzçelik ve Birol Bilen’in yer aldığı heyet, aralarında emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı İbrahim Fırtına, emekli Orgeneral şükrü Sarıışık ile Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç’ın da olduğu sanıkların tahliye taleplerini oy çokluğu ile reddetti. 
Ret oyu veren üye hakimler Metin üzçelik ve Birol Bilen karar üzerinde mahkeme başkanı şeref Akçay’a cevap verdi. 
*"MUHALEFET GEREKüELERİNİN İHSAS-I REY OLUşTURMA İHTİMALİ VAR"* 
Heyetin başkanı ve ondan farklı oy kullanan üye hakimler kararlarının gerekçelerini şöyle açıkladı:

*Mahkeme Başkanı:* Sanıkların eylemleri devam ettirdiğine dair herhangi bir delil yoktur. 
*üye Hakimler:* Tutukluluk koşulu yönünden aranması gereken ana ilke "kuvvetli şüphe" dir. Sanıklar yönünden 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihinden sonra atılı suça dair faaliyette bulunduklarına yönelik delil elde edilmemiş olması’ gibi argümanla tutukluluk incelemesi yapılamaz. Böylesi bir yöntem benimsenmesi, bu görüşü savunan hakim bakımından ihsas-ı rey oluşturur, yani tutukluluk incelemesine konu kamu davasının esası hakkında görüşünün açıkça beyan edilmesi özelliği taşır. 
*Mahkeme Başkanı:* Bu davada delillerin hepsi toplandı. Hangi deliller toplanacaktır ki daha.. 
*üye hakimler:* Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı’ndaki belgeler Aralık 2010’da elde edildi. İlk soruşturma 22 şubat 2010’da yapıldı. Deliller tamamen toplanmadı. Kaldı ki henüz devam eden kamu davasında tanıklar da dinlenmiş değildir. 
*Mahkeme Başkanı:* Siz her bir sanığın özel durumunu dikkate almadan ve hangi adli kontrol hükmünün hangi nedenle yetersiz kalacağını belirtmeden adli kontrol sisteminin yetersiz kalacağını söylerseniz bunu insan vicdanı kabul etmez. 
*üye hakimler:* Başkan şeref Akçay’ın bu gerekçelerinin haklı olup olmadığının tespiti için mutlaka mahkemenin benzeri durumlarda ve özellikle mahkemenin nöbetçi hakimliğinin 14-20 Mart 2011’de verdiği diğer tutuklama kararlarına yapılan itirazlarda nasıl bir inceleme yöntemi izlediği de hangi kapsamda gerek adli kontrol gerekse tutuklama koşulları bakımından gerekçe oluşturduğuna bakmak gerekmektedir. İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin heyet olarak verdiği tutukluluk hallerinin devamına ilişkin kararlara yapılan itirazlar Başkan şeref Akçay’ın da bulunduğu heyet tarafından değerlendirildi ve oy birliği ile reddedildi. Tutukluluğun devamına yönelik karara yapılan itiraz incelemesi, tutuklama kararına yapılan itiraz incelenmesine ilişkin tutuklama koşulları bakımından ayrı ayrı değerlendirme yapılmadığı gibi adli kontrol hükümlerinin hangi sanıklar ve şüpheliler yönünden yetersiz kalacağı ile ilgili ayrı ayrı gerekçe oluşturmamıştır 
*İHSAS-I REY OLUşTURMA İHTİMALİ TARTIşMASI* 
*üye hakimler:* "Ne var ki muhalefet görüşünü savunan Başkan şeref Akçay tarafından mahkememizin nöbetçi hakimliğince verilen tutuklukla ilgili kararlarına itirazlarla ilgili öteden beri benimsenen uygulama sürdürülürken özellikle şüpheli Hanefi Avcı hakkında ve Balyoz dava dosyalarında ihsas-ı rey oluşturma ihtimali taşıyabilecek şekilde muhalefet gerekçeleri yazılması hukuken anlaşılamamıştır. Başkan şeref Akçay’ın ihsas-ı rey oluşturma ihtimali taşıyabilecek şekilde gerekçe yazmak için tercih ettiği bu uygulamadan 14-20 Mart 2011 tarihleri arasında nöbetçi hakimliğimizce hakkında tutuklama kararı verilen ve tutukluluklarının devamına karar verilen kararlara ilişkin itiraz eden şüpheli ve sanıkların da faydalandırılması ‘hukukun herkese lazım olduğu’ temel düsturundan hareketle bir zorunluluk taşıdığı açıktır. 
*ORDUNUN üST DüZEY GüREVLİLERİ TARTIşMASI* 
*Mahkeme Başkanı:* Sanıklardan bir kısmı halen ordunun üst düzeyinde görev yapan kişilerdir. 
*üye hakimler:* Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nde Anayasa ve kanunlar düzenlenirken objektif, genel, kişiye özgü olmayan, herkes için eşit mesafede düzenlemeler içermesi gibi evrensel ilkelerin esas alındığı, yürürlükteki mevzuatı uygulamakla yükümlü mahkemelerin de bu ilkelere göre kabul edilip yürürlüğe konan yasaları uyguladıkları bilinmektedir. 


19.04.2011 13:32* / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz hakimine meslektaş tehdidi* 
 
*Kararlara koyduğu şerh dolayısıyla meslektaşlarının tehdidine maruz kalan Mahkeme Başkanı şeref Akçay izne ayrıldı*

*Damla Güler / VATAN İSTİHBARAT*


 
Balyoz davasında yargılanan 162 askerin tahliyesine ilişkin talep reddedildi. Karara yine muhalefet eden Mahkeme Başkanı Akçay, karşı oy yazısında, “Kamuoyu bilsin, muhalefet ettiğim için meslektaşlarım selamı kesti. Yakalama kararlarının kaldırılmasına ilişkin karardan sonra ’Sizin de dangalak bir kararınız gelecek’ diyen meslektaşım bile oldu” dedi  
İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, aralarında emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı İbrahim Fırtına, emekli Orgeneral şükrü Sarıışık ile Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç’ın da olduğu 162 sanığın tahliye taleplerini oy çokluğu ile reddetti. Aynı kararla emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun hakkındaki yakalama emrinin kaldırılmasına ilişkin talep de reddedildi. üye hakimler Metin üzçelik ve Birol Bilen’in oylarıyla alınan karara Mahkeme Başkanı şeref Akçay yine muhalefet etti.  
Mahkeme Başkanı Akçay’ın yazdığı 14 sayfalık karşı oy yazısı Balyoz hakimleri arasında derinleşen sorunları günışığına çıkardı. Daha önce yazdığı muhalefet şerhi nedeniyle yaşadıklarına ilişkin detayları anlatan Akçay şunları kaydetti: “Kamuoyuna mal olmuş bu davalar nedeniyle yazmış olduğum muhalefet şerhlerinden dolayı bulunduğumuz adliyede birtakım meslektaşlarımın selam vermeyi dahi kesmiştir. Bunun gibi daha önce verilen yakalama kararlarının kaldırılmasına ilişkin karardan sonra ’Sizin de dangalak bir kararınız gelecek’ diyen hakim de mevcutttur. Yine mahkememiz üyelerinden de nezaket kurallarını aşan tutum ve davranışlar içerisine girdikleri ve işi en son başkan ile konuşmama aşamasına getirdikleri görülmüş olup bu hususların da kamuoyunca bilinmesinde yarar olduğu görüşündeyim.”  
*üYE HAKİMLER BAşKANI İHSAS-I REY’ İLE SUüLADI* 
“Sanıkların tutukluluk hali devam etsin” diyen 2 üye hakimle, “Hayır sanıklar tahliye edilmeli” diyen Mahkeme Başkanı arasında çarpıcı görüş farlılıkları bir kez daha gerekçelerin de açıklandığı kararda yer aldı. Mahkemenin iki üyesi, Akçay’ın daha önce muhalefet gerekçelerine atıf yaparak başkanları hakkında “ihsas-ı rey ihtimali”nden söz etti. Heyet Başkanı ve üye hakimler kararlarının gerekçelerini şöyle açıkladı: 
*Delil tartışması*  
*MAHKEME BAşKANI:* Sanıkların eylemleri devam ettirdiğine dair herhangi bir delil yoktur. 
*üYE HAKİMLER:* Tutukluluk koşulu yönünden aranması gereken ana ilke kuvvetli şüphedir. Sanıklar yönünden 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihinden sonra atılı suça dair faaliyette bulunduklarına yönelik delil elde edilmemiş olması’ gibi argümanla tutukluluk incelemesi yapılamaz. Böylesi bir yöntem benimsenmesi, bu görüşü savunan hakim bakımından ihsas-ı rey oluşturur, yani tutukluluk incelemesine konu kamu davasının esası hakkında görüşünün açıkça beyan edilmesi özelliği taşır. 
*‘Gölcük belgeleri yeni ‘* 
*MAHKEME BAşKANI:* Bu davada delillerin hepsi toplandı. Hangi deliller toplanacaktır ki daha.. 
*üYE HAKİMLER:* Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı’ndaki belgeler Aralık 2010’da elde edildi. İlk soruşturma 22 şubat 2010’da yapıldı. Deliller tamamen toplanmadı. Kaldı ki henüz devam eden kamu davasında tanıklar da dinlenmiş değildir. 
*‘Vicdan kabul etmez’* 
*MAHKEME BAşKANI:* Siz her bir sanığın özel durumunu dikkate almadan ve hangi adli kontrol hükmünün hangi nedenle yetersiz kalacağını belirtmeden adli kontrol sisteminin yetersiz kalacağını söylerseniz bunu insan vicdanı kabul etmez. 
*üYE HAKİMLER:* Başkan Akçay mahkememizin nöbetçi hakimliğince verilen tutuklukla ilgili kararlarına itirazlarla ilgili, öteden beri benimsenen uygulama sürdürülürken, özellikle şüpheli Hanefi Avcı hakkında ve Balyoz dosyalarında ihsas-ı rey oluşturma ihtimali taşıyabilecek şekilde muhalefet gerekçeleri yazılması hukuken anlaşılamamıştır. Başkan Akçay’ın ihsas-ı rey oluşturma ihtimali taşıyabilecek şekilde gerekçe yazmak için tercih ettiği bu uygulamadan 14-20 Mart 2011 arasında nöbetçi hakimliğimizce hakkında tutukluluklarının devamına karar verilen kararlara ilişkin itiraz eden sanıkların da faydalandırılması hukukun herkese lazım olduğu’ temel düsturundan hareketle bir zorunluluk taşıdığı açıktır. 
*‘Herkes eşittir’* 
*MAHKEME BAşKANI:* Sanıklardan bir kısmı halen ordunun üst düzeyinde görev yapan kişilerdir. 
*üYE HAKİMLER:* Anayasa ve kanunlar düzenlenirken objektif, genel, kişiye özgü olmayan, herkes için eşit mesafede düzenlemeler içermesi gibi evrensel ilkelerin esas alındığı, yürürlükteki mevzuatı uygulamakla yükümlü mahkemelerin de bu ilkelere göre kabul edilip yürürlüğe konan yasaları uyguladıkları bilinmektedir.  
*HAKİM AKüAY İZNE AYRILDI* 
Balyoz davası kapsamında tutuklu olan sanıkların yaptığı itirazlara ilişkin kararlarda mahkeme üyeleri ile ayrı düşen Başkan şeref Akçay izine ayrıldı. 
"Balyoz sanıklarının tutukluluk hali devam etsin" diyen 2 üye hakimle, "hayır sanıklar tahliye edilmeli" diyen mahkeme başkanı arasında çarpıcı görüş farlılıkları dün verilen karar ile ortaya çıkmıştı. 
Kamuoyunda geniş yankı uyandıran bu restleşmenin ardından İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı şeref Akçay izine ayrıldı. Başkan Akçay’ın dün itibariyle 1 aylık izine ayrıldığı belirtildi. İzine ayrılan Akçay, bugün mahkemesinde görülecek olan bazı emekli ve muvazzaf askerlerinde yargılandığı ‘Askeri Casusluk ve şantaj’ davasına çıkmayacak. 


19.04.2011 17:47 */ VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Konuşmazsanız iyi olur, sonunda ölüm var'*


** 
*'Ankara'da 1.5 saatlik Ergenekon zirvesi'*  
*VATAN ANKARA* 
ANKARA - Cumhuriyet Gazetesi muhabiri İlhan Taşcı'nın, yargının siyasallaşma sürecinin bilinmeyen yönlerini anlattığı "Yargının Siyasallaşma Günlüğü-İlahi Adalet" isimli kitabında, yargı ile hükümet arasında yakın tarihte yaşanan krizlerin perde arkasına ilişkin çarpıcı ayrıntılar yer aldı. Kitapta, bugüne kadar bilinmeyen, Ankara'da yapılan 1.5 saatlik Ergenekon zirvesi ve toplantının perde arkası da ilk kez açıklanıyor. HSYK üyelerinden Ali Suat Ertosun'un makam arabasının 4 yıl boyunca Ergenekon savcılığını yapan Zekeriya üz'e tahsis edildiğini ortaya çıkaran Taşçı, eski HSYK Başkanvekili Kadir üzbek'in yüzüne yapılan tehdidi de anlatıyor.  
*HSYK, ERGENEKON'LA İLGİLİ OLARAK BAşSAVCIYI VE BAşSAVCI VEKİLİNİ üAğIRMIş* 
Kitaptaki bilgilere göre HSYK, dönemin İstanbul Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin'i arayarak, Ergenekon soruşturması nedeniyle Ankara'ya çağırdı, ardından da zirve yapıldı. Engin ile o dönem Başsavcıvekili olan İstanbul Başsavcısı Turan üolakkadı'nın da katılımıyla Ankara'da yapılan 1.5 saatlik zirvede yaşananlar, kitapta şöyle aktarıldı: 
"Hem İstanbul Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin, hem de Başsavcıvekili Turan üolakkadı, 'olayın kapsamı, sanık ve zanlı sayısındaki fazlalık' gibi nedenlerden dolayı gecikmelerin yaşandığını, 'bir şeyler yapılmaya çalışıldığı' gibi genel geçer ifadelerle süreci anlatırlar. Her ne kadar bunu söyleseler de, iki başsavcı da rahatsızlıklarını Kurul üyeleriyle paylaşırlar.  
*"SAVCILAR BİZİ DİNLEMİYOR"*  
Engin ve üolakkadı, kendilerine haber verilmeden 'operasyon yapılmasından' rahatsızdırlar. Kurulun kimi üyelerinde başsavcı ve başsavcı vekilinin olaya ve sürece hakim olmadıkları izlenimi doğar. Adliyedeki asıl hakimin bir başka savcı olduğunu düşünürler. Bu nedenle bir üye, İstanbul'dan gelen konuğa 'Soruşturmanın patronu başsavcıdır. Her şeyi o kontrol eder. Patron sensin. Sorunu çözün' der. Engin ile üolakkadı, Ergenekon savcılarından yakınırlar. Her iki yöneticinin de yakındığı ortak nokta Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcıların kendilerini dinlememeleridir."  
*"KONUşMAZSANIZ İYİ OLUR"* 
Kitapta, HSYK eski Başkanvekili Kadir üzbek'in tehdit edildiği gün yaşananlar da anlatılıyor. Kitapta, o güne ilişkin özetle şu satırlar yer alıyor: 
"Kadir üzbek bir yandan görüşmelerdeki gerilimin, bir yandan da siyasilerin Kurulu hedef tahtasına oturtmasına karşı giriştiği savaşımın yorgunluğunu atabilmek, biraz da nefes almak için hafta sonu eşiyle birlikte Tunus Caddesi'ndeki bir kafeye kahvaltıya gider. Henüz kahvesinden bir yudum almıştır ki yanlarına oldukça yapılı, çenesi hayli öne çıkık, kelimeleri ağzında dilinden kurtarmaya çalışırmışçasına konuşan birisi eski özel harekatçı olduğunu belirttikten sonra, 'Başkanım merhaba. Sizi tanıdım. Epeydir de takip ediyorum. Yaptığınız açıklamalar, söyledikleriniz, Türkiye'nin her yerinden duyuldu. Etkisi de oldu. Artık bu açıklamaları bırakın. Bu siyasetin, partilerin işi. Konuşmazsanız iyi olur. Bunun sonunda yağlı kurşun bile var' der.  
*KENDİNİ TEHDİT EDENİ TV'DE GüRDü* 
üzbek ayakta bekleyen kişiye ikramda bulunmak ister, ama bu teklifi karşılık bulmaz. Uyarıda bulunan zat oradan ayrılır...Bir akşam televizyonda izlediği bir tartışma programının konukları arasında, kahvaltı yaparken yanlarına gelen kişiyi de görünce dikkat kesilir. üünkü televizyonda konuşan kişi kendisine 'Konuşmazsanız iyi olur! Yağlı kuruşunu bile var' diyen kişidir..." 
*BAKANLIK BüROKRATINDAN üZBEK'E: "CANINI ACITIRLAR"* 
Kitapta, hakim ve savcı kararname görüşmelerinin en gergin olduğu günlerde HSYK'ya gelen üst düzey bir bürokratın, "hükümetin ricasıyla" randevu aldığını söyledikten sonra, Kadir üzbek'e, "Senden tek istenen konuşmaman. Canın acıyabilir. Canını acıtma. Canının acımasını istemeyiz. Ama canını acıtırlar" der ve kuruldan ayrılır. Kadir üzbek'in, bu isim için, "Sırtımdaki hançeri tutan elin sahibidir" dediği de iddia edildi.  
*ERTOSUN'UN MAKAM ARACI üZ'E VERİLDİ* 
Ergenekon soruşturmasını 4 yıl boyunca yürüten savcı Zekeriya üz'e Ergenekon soruşturmasına başlamasından bir süre sonra HSYK üyelerinden Ali Suat Ertosun'un makam arabasının tahsis edildiği de kitapta yer alıyor.  
*RİCACI HüKüMET üYELERİ* 
HSYK üyelerinden hakim ve savcı atamaları konusunda "ricacı" olan iktidar üyeleri de kitapta açıklanıyor. Kitapta iktidar mensubu o isimlerden öne çıkan bazıları şöyle aktarılıyor: 
"Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi mensuplarını Kadir üzbek'in anlatımlarındaki şifreleri çözerek tanıyalım. 
" …Bir beyefendi şu anda Genel Başkan Yardımcısıdır. şu anda dört notu var bende"... Sözü edilen AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Abdülkadir Aksu! 
"Bir Komisyon Başkanı"... TBMM Adalet Komisyon Başkanı Ahmet İyimaya  
"İktidar partisinden bir kıdemli milletvekili"... AKP Bayburt Milletvekili ülkü Güney.  
AKP milletvekili ve yöneticileri, çok sayıda üst düzey bürokrat, hatta gazeteciler de kararname dönemlerinde hakim ve savcılar için üzbek'in deyimiyle "referans" olmuşlardı, Başbakan Erdoğan'ın deyimiyle ise "talimat" vermişlerdi. AKP'lilerin referans oldukları hakim ve savcıların isimlerini burada özellikle yazmıyoruz. Ancak taleplerden yalnızca birisi, Kurulun müzakerelerinde yerinde görülmüş. O da bir bayan hakimin annesinin raporlu sağlık sorunları nedeniyle İzmir ya da çevresindeki bir yere tayininin yapılması yönündeki talep. Onun dışındaki talepler Kurulca uygun görülmemiş. Bir başka dikkat çekici konu ise taleplerin HSYK'nin seçilmiş üyeleri ile Adalet Bakanı ve Müsteşarının arasındaki gerilimli kararname dönemlerinde yoğunlaşmasıydı." 


17.04.2011 20:28* / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Gizli tanık Aydost’un cezaevi saltanatı!*



*Ergenekon davasında, emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur hakkında çarpıcı iddialarda bulunan gizli tanık Aydost’un, cezaevinde on binlerce lira rüşvet dağıttığı ve karşılığında krallar gibi yaşadığı ortaya çıktı* 
*Aziz üZEN / VATAN*

ümraniye E Tipi Cezaevi bu kez de rüşvet skandalı ile gündeme geldi. İki cezaevi müdürü, baş gardiyan, gardiyanlar, mahkumlar ve mahkum yakınlarının da dahil olduğu çarkın başında 2’inci Ergenekon davasının gizli tanığı Aydost’un olduğu ortaya çıktı. Aydost’un, cezaevinde on binlerce lira rüşvet dağıttığı ve bunun karşılığında cezaevinde krallar gibi yaşadığı ortaya çıktı. İhbar üzerine soruşturma başlatan üsküdar Cumhuriyet Savısı Ersoy Yüce’nin iddianamesi mahkeme tarafından kabul edildi. İddianameye göre, Aydost kod adlı mahkum, 2 yıl önce başka bir suçtan ümraniye Cezaevi’ne sevkedildi. Cezaevine geldikten sonra Ergenekon soruşturmasını yürüten savcıya ihbar mektupları yazan Aydost, gizli tanık oldu ve özel yetkili savcı tarafından cezaevinde ifadesi alındı. Eski bir JİTEM’ci olduğunu ve gizli tanık olarak ifade verdiğini cezaevi içinde herkese yayan Aydost, bu şeklide cezaevi içerisinde kendisini önemli biriymiş gibi gösterdi. Cezaevi müdürleri, baş gardiyan ve gardiyanlara da rüşvet dağıtan ‘Aydost’, kendisine cezaevinde ayrıcalıklı bir ortam sağladı.  
*Oğluyla alışveriş saatlerce telefon* 
İddianamede Aydost’un, mahkumların koğuşlarından çıkması yasakken her gün koğuşundan çıkıp, cezaevi içinde istediği yere girip çıktığı belirtildi. 

İddianamenin eklerinde buna ilişkin görüntüler de yer aldı. Yasa gereği tüm mahkumlar haftada sadece 10 dakika telefon görüşme hakkına sahipken, Aydost’un her gün saatlerce telefon görüşmesi yaptığı da vurgulandı. Aydost, kantinden direk alışveriş yapıyor hatta ziyarete gelen oğlunun elinden tutarak hobi atölyelerine alışverişe gidiyordu.  
*Zengin mahkumları haraca bağladı* 
Cezaevi 1. Müdürü Hulusi Yenişan, 2. Müdürü Dursun Genç ve Başgardiyan Murat Gökbaş’a verdiği rüşvetler karşılığı cezaevine gelen zengin mahkumları kendi koğuşuna aldıran Aydost, zengin mahkumların dışarıdaki çek senet işlemlerini de yürütüyordu. Mahkumların dışarıdaki sorunlarını çözen ve borçlarını yeniden yapılandırmalarını sağlayan Aydost, bunun karşılığında mahkumlardan yüklü paralar alıyordu. Mahkumların cezaevindeki işlerini de menfaat karşılığı halleden Aydost, aldığı bu paraların bir kısmını da kendi el yazısı ile defterine kaydediyordu.  
*Eşi rüşveti kantine teslim ediyordu* 
İddianamede rüşvet çarkının nasıl döndüğü de detayları ile anlatıldı. Buna göre Aydost her hafta ziyerete gelen eşi Ayla A’dan dağıtmak için yüksek meblağlarda paralar istiyordu. Eşine rüşvet verilecek görevlilerin de isimlerini veren Aydost, paraları zaflara koyup üzerine teslim alacak kişilerin isimlerini yazarak kantinciye bırakmasını istiyordu. İddianameye göre defalarca zaflar halinde binlerce dolar rüşvet parasını cezaevine getiren Ayla A, rüşvet paralarını denkleştirebilmek için bankadan kredi bile çekti.  
*Cezaevinde 200 bin lira rüşvet dağıttım* 
Aydost cezaevindeki rüşvet çarkını detaylarıyla anlattı: “21 aydır cezaevindeyim. Başgardiyan Murat on tane uydu alıcısı istedi. Eşim aldı teslim etti. Daha sonra birinci ve ikinci müdüre ve kızlarına kol saati istedi. Eşim 20 kol saati alarak kantinde görevli memura teslim etti. 1. müdüre dizüstü bilgisayar lazım olduğunu söyledi. Onu da aldırdım” dedi. İfadesinde, cezaevinde toplam 200 bin lira para dağıttığını anlatan ‘Aydost, “Başgardiyan bana gelerek, ‘Birinci müdürün kızının düğünü var. 10-15 bin lira yardım edebilir misin?’ diye sordu. Eşimi arayarak 8 bin lira hazırlamasını söyledim. Zarflarda yine kantine bıraktı. Ayrıca başgardiyana iki altın tesbih, bir beyaz altın Dupont çakmak verdim” diye konuştu.  
*2 bin 500’e uyuşturucu 15 bine cep telefonu* 
‘Aydost, “Ben cezaevinde koğuş sorumlusuyum. Koğuş sorumlularının haberi olamadan yasal olmayan hiçbir şey yapılmaz. Dışarıda 50 lira olan uyuşturucu içeride 2 bin 500 liraya satılmaktadır. Kameralı cep telefonlarının fiyatı cezaevinde 15 bin dolar, kamerasız telefonların fiyatı 15 bin liradır. Cezaevindeki cep telefonu ve uyuşturucu trafiği teknisyenler ve çöp bölümünde çalışan görevli memurlarca yürütülerek temini yapılmaktadır” diye konuştu.  
*53 sanığa 92 yıla kadar hapis* 
İddianamede 23 kamu görevlisi, 27 tutuklu ve 3 de tutuklu yakını sanık oldu. Savcı Aydost ve eşi hakkında önce rüşvetten 78 yıla kadar hapis cezası öngördü ancak etkin pişmanlıktan bu cezayı talep etmedi. Aydost’a görevi kötüye kullanma suçuna azmettirmekten 7 yıldan 21 yıla kadar hapis, eşine de aynı suçtan 18 yıla kadar hapis istendi. Diğer sanıklara ise 92 yıla kadar değişen cezalar talep edildi. Haklarında dava açılan sanıkların yargılanmasına önümüzdeki günlerde başlanacak.  
*Cezaevi 1. Müdürü Hulusi Yenişan’ın 27 yıla kadar hapsi isteniyor* 
Son olarak cezaevi müdürü Hulusi Yenişan’ın kızının düğünü için yardım adı altında 6 bin lira rüşvet istediğini öne süren Aydost’un eşi Ayla A, soluğu cezaevi bölük komutanının yanında aldı. Komutanın yönlendermesiyle savcıya giden Ayla A, cezaevinde dönen rüşvet çarkını ihbar etti. Cezaevi savcısı ile seri numaraları alınmış 6 bin lirayı zarfa koyan Ayla. A., her zamanki şekilde cezaevinin kantincisine gitti. üzerlerine Cezaevi Birinci Müdürü Hulusi Yenişan, 2. Müdür Dursun Genç ve Başgardiyan Gökbaş’ın isimlerinin yazıldığı zarfları verdi. Parayı teslim almaya gelen başgardiyan Murat Murat Gökbaş, savcılar tarafından suçüstü yakalandı.  
*‘Başsavcıyı vurmamı istedi’ demişti* 
Aydost cezaevinde Ergenekon savcılarına ifade vermiş ve gizli tanık statüsü almıştı. Aydost 1990’lı yıllarda JİTEM elemanı olarak görev yaptığını belirtmiş, 2003’te Veli Küçük’ün Susurluk iddianamesini yazan dönemin DGM Başsavcısı Aykut Cengiz Engin’e suikast düzenlemesini istediğini öne sürmüştü. Aydost Ergenekon sanığı emekli albay Hasan Atilla Uğur’un korucu ve PKK itirafçılarından oluşan bir ekip kurduğunu, PKK’lı olduğu söylenen bir kişiyi herkesin içinde başından vurarak öldürdüğünü, ve Susurluk döneminde de adı geçen Osman Gürbüz’ün Uğur’un yanından ayrılmadığını anlatmıştı. 1 Temmuz 2008’deki operasyonda emekli Orgeneraller şener Eruygur, Hurşit Tolon’la birlikte gözaltına alınan Atilla Uğur, iddianemede örgütün yöneticilerinden biri olarak sayılıyor. 


18.04.2011 22:28 */ VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Nedim şener arı kovanına çomak soktu!*



*Hakkında açılan 'soruşturmanın gizliliğini ihlal' davasının ilk duruşması sona eren Nedim şener'e kalabalık bir grup destek verdi. Duruşmanın ardından ''Ahmet ve Nedim'in arkadaşları, meslektaşları'' grubu adına bir basın açıklaması yapıldı...* 
Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında Silivri Cezaevi'nde tutuklu bulunan gazeteci Nedim şener, hazırladığı bir haberde, eski Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı'ya ilişkin soruşturmanın gizliliğini ihlal ettiği gerekçesiyle yargılandığı davanın Bakırköy Adliyesi'ndeki duruşmasına getirildi.
*Gazetecilerden Nedim şener'e destek*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*
Bakırköy Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nca hazırlanan iddianamede, 30 Eylül 2010'da Milliyet gazetesinde yayımlanan "şenay Avcı: Kimlikler görev gereğiydi" başlıklı haberde, Avcı'nın şüphelisi olduğu, İstanbul üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nca yürütülen soruşturmanın gizliliğinin ihlal edildiği iddia ediliyor.
şener'in bu suçtan TCK'nın 285/1 ve 3. maddeleri uyarınca 1.5 yıldan 4.5 yıla kadar hapisle cezalandırılması isteniyor. Duruşma 31 Mayıs'a ertelendi.
Meslektaşları ve yakınları şener'e destek için saat 09.00'dan itibaren Bakırköy Adliyesi önünde toplandı. Orhan Dink, Ertuğrul Mavioğlu, Sedat Ergin, Uğur Dündar ve Osman Kavala da şener'e destek için adliye önüne geldi. Adliye kapısında alkışlarla karşılanan şener, meslektaşlarının ve sevenlerinin desteğini görünce çok mutlu oldu.
*NEDİM şENER DURUşMADA EşİNE VE ORHAN DİNK'E SARILARAK AğLADI*
Bakırköy 2. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen duruşmaya Silivri Cezaevi'nde tutuklu bulunan Nedim şener ve avukatları hazır bulundu. Duruşma salonuna Nedim şener'in getirilmesiyle birlikte duruşma salonu önünde bekleyen gazeteci arkadaşları 'Nedim seni seviyoruz' diyerek Nedim şener'i alkışladılar. Duruşma salonuna getirilen Nedim şener, eşi Vecide şener'e ve Orhan Dink'e sarılarak ağladı.
*"ERGENEKON DAVASININ SANIğI OLARAK KARşINIZDA BULUNUYORUM"*
Ergenekon Soruşturması kapsamında 43 gündür tutuklu bulunan Nedim şener, suça konu yazının eser sahibi olduğunu belirtti. Nedim şener , "Ergenekon davasının sanığı olarak karşınızda bulunuyorum" demesi üzerine mahkeme başkanı Rüveyde üakmak Kaner de "Hayır, siz gizliliği ihlal etmek suçundan buradasınız" dedi. Nedim şener ayrıca komplolara ve iftiralarada kurban gittiğini sözlerine ekledi.
*"HANEFİ AVCI'NIN Eşİ şENAY AVCI İLE GüRüşTüM"*
Araştırmacı gazeteci olduğunu ifade eden Nedim şener, emniyet mensubu olan şüpheli Hanefi Avcı'nin evinde vahim silahlar ele geçirildiği şeklinde basında haberler çıktığını hatırlattı. Nedim şener, "Konuyu araştırmak için Hanefi Avcı'nın eşi şenay Avcı ile görüştüm. şenay Avcı ile yaptığımız görüşmede silahların eşinin görevi dolayısıyla ve istihbaratçı olması sebebiyle devlet tarafından kendisine verilen silahlar ve kimlikler olduğunu beyan etti. Bende bu beyanının dayanaklarını sordum. O da arama sırasında düzenlenen tutanakları faksladı" dedi.
*"BİR GAZETECİ OLARAK GERüEğİN ORTAYA üIKARILMASI İüİN YAZIYI KALEME ALDIM"*
Nedim şener savunmasına şöyle devam etti: "Bu tutanakları incelediğimde basında ruhsatsız olarak lanse edilen silahın tutanağın 1. sırasında yer almasına rağmen ruhsatın 34. sırada yer aldığını, dolayısıyla bu eşleştirme yapılmadan dikkatsizlik sonucu sanki ruhsatsız silahmış gibi kamuoyuna duyurulduğunu tespit ettim. Bir gazeteci olarak gerçeğin ortaya çıkarılması suretiyle adaletin sağlanmasını hedeflediğim için bu hususu suça konu yazıda kaleme aldım. Yazıda tek amacım ve hedefim buydu"
*"BERAATİMİ İSTİYORUM"*
Soruşturmanın gizliliğini ihlal etmek gibi bir kastının olmadığını savunan Nedim şener, suçsuz olduğunu belirterek beraatine karar verilmesini istedi. Avukatları şehnaz Yüzenden, Yücel Döşemeci ve Günay Erkan, Nedim şener'in suçsuz olduğunu belirterek, beraatini istediler. Mahkeme Başkanı Rüveyde üakmak Kaner, dosyanın karara bağlanması için incelenmesine karar vererek duruşmayı 31 Mayıs'a erteledi. Mahkeme Başkanı Rüveyde üakmak Kaner Nedim şener'e "bir sonraki duruşmaya gelmek istemiyorsan sizi duruşmaya çağırmayız" demesi üzerine şener, 'üağırın gelirim' diye cevap verdi.
İDDİANAME Nedim şener'in soruşturmanın gizliliğini ihlal etmek suçundan 1,5 yıldan 4,5 yıla kadar hapsi isteniyor. Nedim şener 6 Mart 2011'de Ergenekon Soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanmıştı. Nedim şener, 43 gündür Silivri Cezaevi'nde tutuklu bulunuyor.
*"AHMET şIK’TAN SELAM"*
Duruşmanın sona ermesi üzerine koridorda bekleyenlerden bazılarının "Ahmet’e selam söyle" diye bağırması üzerine şener, "Onun da hepinize selamı var" dedi.
Bakırköy 2. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesinin duruşma salonunun küçüklüğü nedeniyle içeriye sadece şener’in eşi Vecide şener ile gazeteciler Sedat Ergin, Uğur Dündar, Aslı Aydın Taçbaş, Hrant Dink’in kardeşi Hosrof Dink, Prof. Dr.
Binnaz Toprak ve bazı yakınları alındı.
Duruşma salonunun kapısı açık bırakılarak, destek amacıyla gelen kişilerin duruşmayı takip edebilmeleri sağlanmaya çalışıldı.
Duruşmanın ardından şener, sanık sandalyesinin arkasında oturan eşi Vecide şener, yakınları ve Hrant Dink’in kardeşi Hosrof Dink’le sarılarak vedalaştı. şener, duruşma salonun dehlize açılan kapısına getirildiğinde Sedat Ergin ve Uğur Dündar’la kucaklaştı. Dündar’ın bu sırada gözlerinin dolduğu görüldü.
Bu arada, hakim Rüveyde üakmak Kaner’in habere eklenen fotoğraflara büyüteçle bakarak okunup okunmadığını incelediği gözlendi. Duruşmadan çıkarken Sedat Ergin’in okunup okunamadığını sorması üzerine Hakim Kaner, "Yorum yok" dedi.
*"Nedim şener arı kovanına çomak soktu"*
Duruşmanın ardından "Ahmet ve Nedim'in arkadaşları, meslektaşları" grubu adına yapılan basın açıklamasında şöyle dendi:
"şener'in iyi bir gazeteci olduğu için tutuklandı. Onun iyi bir gazeteci olduğunu yalnız biz değil uluslararası basın örgütleri ve insani yardım kuruluşları da söylüyor. Uluslararası Basın Enstitüsü'nün (IPI) 60 kişilik "Dünya Basın üzgürlüğü Kahramanı" listesinde onun ismi de var. Hrant Dink ve Abdi İpekçi'nin hemen yanı başında. Hollandalı insani yardım kuruluşu Oxfam Novib, geçen yıl PEN İfade üzgürlüğü üdülü'nü şener'e verdi.
Peki şener neden şimdi cezaevinde? Arı kovanına çomak soktuğu, doğru bildiğini söylemekten geri durmadığı için. "Dink Cinayeti ve İstihbarat Yalanları" kitabında Trabzon Emniyeti'nden İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı'na gönderilen "Dink öldürülecek" raporunun gizlendiğini yazdı. Cinayette ihmali bulunan polisleri teşhis etti. Zor günler ondan sonra başladı. Hakkında 28 yıl hapis istemiyle iki dava açıldı. Ama o yılmadı.
Dink Davası'nın Ergenekon Davası'yla birleştirilmesini savundu. üünkü varlığı iddia edilen derin devlet örgütünün bu cinayette parmağı olduğunu düşünüyordu. şener'in ısrarlı haberleri, yazıları ve takibi sonucu Cumhurbaşkanlığı Denetleme Kurulu harekete geçti ve iki eski polis şefinin cinayetle ilgili davada tanık olmasını istedi. Hakkında gizli kapılar ardında söylenen "Ayağını denk alsın" tehditlerine pabuç bırakmadı ve bu kez de "Ergenekon Belgelerinde Fethullah Gülen ve Cemaat" isimli kitabı kaleme aldı.
Posta gazetesinde 1 Mart'ta yayınlanan son köşe yazısında "Her an bir kazaya ya da iftiraya kurban gidebilirim" demişti; iki gün sonra gözaltına alındı. Savcılık ifadesi ve mahkeme kayıtları, şener'in gazetecilik faaliyetleri nedeniyle tutuklandığını gösteriyor. Dünyanın hiçbir demokratik ülkesinde bu kabul edilemez.
Basın özgürlüğünün ayaklar altına alınması yalnız gazetecilere pranga vurmak değildir. Aynı zamanda toplumun haber alma hürriyeti de engelleniyor. Biliniz ki yansak da dokunacağız! Ve unutulmamalı ki adalet bir gün hepimize lazım olacak."
*GAZETECİ SEDAT ERGİN: HERKESE EşİT ADALET İSTİYORUZ*
şener’in tutuklanmasını protesto eden arkadaşları ve meslektaşları "Dokunan yansa da dokunacağız" sloganıyla bir araya gelerek şener’e destek verdi. Grup adliye önünde pankart açarak "Ahmet, Nedim onurumuzdur" diyerek bağırdı.

Adliye önünde basın açıklaması yapan Gazeteci Sedat Ergin, "Adalet arıyoruz. Adalet istiyoruz. üünkü evrensel hukuk normlarının uygun herkese eşit adalet istiyoruz tutuklu bulunan tüm gazeteciler için eşit adalet istiyoruz. Adalet bir gün hepimize lazım olacak" dedi.
*BEN BUNA İSYAN EDİYORUM*
Uğur Dündar ise "Nedim şener bu ülkenin bankaları kaynakları hortumlanırken, ülkenin dışına milyarlarca dolar kaçırılırken, mafyalar çeteler yargısız infazlarına faili meçhullerine devam ederken bunların kitaplarının yazmış, naylon holdinglerin halkı tüyü bitmemiş yetimi nasıl sömürdüğünü tüm Türkiye’ye anlatmış, çok değerli dünyaca saygın gazeteciden biridir. Nedim’i bir takım insanlar eleştiriyor. Türkiye soyulurken, Türkiye’nin bankaları hortumlanırken mafyalar çeteler Susurluk çeteleri faili meçhul cinayetlerini işlerken tek satır yazı yazmayan bu insanların Nedim’i Ahmet’leri sorgulamaya hakları var mı? Ben buna isyan ediyorum" dedi.
*şık "Araç yok" diye getirilmemişti*
şener'le aynı gün 6 Mart 2011'de Ergenekon ürgütü'ne üyelik ile yardım ve yataklık suçlamasıyla tutuklanan gazeteci Ahmet şık, Kadıköy Adliyesi'ndeki duruşmasına "ring aracı olmadığı" gerekçesiyle getirilmemişti.
şık, Kadıköy 2. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi'nde, gazeteci Ertuğrul Mavioğlu'yla birlikte yazdıkları "Ergenekon'da Kim Kimdir? Kırk katır Kırk Satır- Kontrgerilla ve Ergenekon'u Anlama Kılavuzu" adlı iki ciltlik kitap nedeniyle, "soruşturmanın gizliliğini ihlal" gerekçesiyle 4.5 yıl hapis istemiyle yargılanıyor. 


18.04.2011 12:42 */ VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*İşTE AHMET şIK’IN SAVUNMASI*
 


20.04.2011 *18:24*


Ergenekon davası kapsamında tutuklu bulunan Ahmet şık, Ertuğrul Mavioğlu ile birlikte yazdığı “*Ergenekon’u Anlama Kılavuzu; 40 Katır 40 Satır*” adlı kitapta "*soruşturmanın gizliliğini ihlal ettiği*" gerekçesiyle yargılanıyor.

14 Nisan Perşembe günü karar duruşmasının düzenleneceği davasına “*araç olmadığı*” gerekçesiyle götürülmeyen şık, duruşmaya katılması halinde mahkemede yapacağı savunmanın tam metnini Bianet’e gönderdi.

*İşteAhmet şık’ın Bianet’te yayınlanan savunması:*

* Bu davada sanık olmama ilişkin söyleyebileceğim tek şey: Türkiye yargı sisteminin bir tımarhane mevzuatıyla hayat bulduğu tespiti olur.

* şöyle ki; geçmişte kontrgerilla, gladio, özel harp dairesi, Susurluk gibi adlarla anılan, son birkaç yıldır Ergenekon denilen derin devlet geleneğinin ne olduğunu anlatmaya çalışan bir kitap kaleme aldığımız için bu davanın sanıklarından biriyim.

* Kitabımızın adı da 40 Katır 40 Satır. üünkü kamuoyunun, Türkiye derin devletinin sorgulandığına inandırılmaya çalışılan ancak bu iddiasının 50 yıl uzağında kalan bir soruşturma ve davalar zinciriyle karşı karşıyayız.

Kendi kendime "Biz neymişiz?" diye soruyorum

* Genel olarak yandaş, spesifik olarak da cemaatçi diye nitelenen medya organları eliyle de Türkiye'de derin devletin soruşturma konusu yapıldığına dair bir algı benimsetilmeye çalışılıyor. Ancak süreci doğru ve iyi analiz ederek bunun doğru olmadığını söylemeye çalışmışız kitabımızda.

* üstelik bunu Ergenekon soruşturmasını ciddiye alarak soruşturma makamlarının da ciddiye alması gerektiği vurgusuyla dile getirmişiz. Bunun için yol göstermeye çalışmışız.

* Eğer Türkiye, derin devletinden kurtulmak istiyorsa kitapta da yer verdiğimiz konuların iyice irdelenmesi gerekir demişiz.

* Neymiş onlar bir bakalım: JİTEM, Susurluk, şemdinli gibi yakın tarihimizde ayyuka çıkmış olay ve olguların yanı sıra Kürt illerinde 30 yıldan uzun zamandır sürdürülen savaşın aktörlerine dikkat etmek gerekir dediğimiz gibi yapılamamış darbe planlarının yanı sıra gerçekleşmiş ve tüm kurumlarıyla hayatımızı karartıp, geleceğimizi çalan 12 Eylül darbesinin kilometre taşlarını oluşturan olay, olgu ve kişileri de soruşturma konusu edin demişiz. 28 şubat darbesinin faillerini unutmayın diye hatırlatmada bulunmuşuz.

* Hata mı etmişiz? Bizi sanık yapan savcıya bakılırsa öyle. "Sen bize nasıl akıl öğretirsin?" ya da "Siyasi planlarımızı altüst etmeye çalışıyorsun" zihniyetiyle olsa gerek, hakkımızda dava açılıverdi.

* Gerçek nedeni örtbas etmek için de soruşturmanın gizliliğini ihlal ettiğimiz gerekçesi öne sürüldü. Hem de bunu kitabımızın yayımlanmasından iki hafta sonra açılan bir soruşturmayı aleni hale getirerek yapmışız.

* Kendi kendime "biz neymişiz" diye soruyorum sadece. Benim kendime bu soruyu sormama neden olan gerçek, gün gibi ortadayken ve daha ilk duruşmada beraat etmemiz lazım gelirken bugün üçüncü kez karşınızdayız.

"Kafanız karıştı değil mi? Benim de."

* Gariplikler bununla sınırlı değil elbet. Bugün karşınıza tutuklu bulunduğum cezaevinden bir ring aracıyla getirildim. Herkesin bildiği üzere Ergenekon örgütü üyesi olmakla suçlanıyorum. Henüz benim ve avukatlarımın bilmediği, bilmemize izin verilmeyen çok gizli deliller varmış.

* Elbette ki, buna inanacak değiliz. Karşısında olduğum, bunu da 20 yıllık meslek yaşantım boyunca imza attığım haberlerin yanı sıra sosyalist olarak tanımladığım siyasi duruşumla da her zaman dile getirdiğim bir zihniyetle yan yana duramayacağım çok açık. * 

Tutuklanmama neden olanın da yine bir kitap, malum cemaatin polis içindeki örgütlenmesini anlattığım bir çalışmanın neden olduğunu artık herkes öğrendi.

* Bir yandan Ergenekon diye anılan derin devletin ne menem bir şey olduğunu anlatan kitabımız nedeniyle yargılanırken bir yandan da deşifre olmasına katkıda bulunmaya çalıştığım bu yapının üyesi olmakla suçlanıyorum. Kafanız karıştı değil mi? Benim de.

"üzerime giydirilmeye çalışılan deli gömleğini giymeyeceğim"

* Bu çelişkiyi açıklamak isterken söylediğim tek şey Türkiye'nin okuyup araştıran, entelektüel ve siyasi birikimine sahip ve en önemlisi de okuduğunu anlayabilen, analitik zekaya sahip savcılara ihtiyacı olduğudur.

* Sanırım benim bu tespitimi hükümet kararıyla Hakimler Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu (HSYK) üyeleri de fark etmiş olmalı ki, malum savcı görevinden alındı. Belki bundan sonra Ergenekon ve ilintili soruşturmalar hukuk rayına oturur da Türkiye derin devleti gerçekten soruşturulabilir.

* Kendilerine demokrat diyen ve yazıktır ki, demokrat olmayı muktedirin karşısında durarak değil de eteğini öperek elde etmeye çalışan, tam da bu nedenle malum basında kendilerine yer bulabilmiş kişilerce üzerime giydirilmeye çalışılan deli gömleğini giymeyeceğim.

* Bu anlattıklarımın yol göstericiliğinde herkesin şu soruya yanıt vermesi gerekiyor: ya şu an karşınızda olmama neden olan Ergenekon'u deşifre ettiğim iddiasının ya da beni Ergenekoncu yapan iddianın hukuki temeli yok. Bana sorarsanız, her ikisinin de hukukla ilgisi yok.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Askeri casusluk ve santaj davasına 'flash bellek' damgası*

 
*Selahattin GüNDAY / DHA* 
"Askeri casusluk ve şantaj" davası avukatlarından İhsan Nuri Tezel, Poyrazköy davasının tutuklu sanığı emekli astsubay Ergin Geldikaya'nın evinde bulunan "flash belleğin" daha sonra bu davanın sanığı emekli Albay İbrahim Sezer?in evinde bulunduğunu iddia etti.
Avukat Tezel, söz konusu iddiasına ilişkin tutanakları mahkemeye sundu.
Muvazzaf ve emekli askerler ile TüBİTAK görevlilerinin yargılandığı "Askeri Casusluk ve şantaj" davasının ikinci oturumuna avukat İhsan Nuri Tezel'in iddiası damga vurdu.
İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen davada tutuklu sanıklar Tamer Zorlubaş ve Mehmet Seyfettin Alevcan'ın avukatı savunma yaptı. Poyrazköy davasının tutuklu sanığı emekli astsubay Ergin Geldikaya'nın evinde bulunan "flash belleğin" daha sonra bu davanın sanığı emekli Albay İbrahim Sezer'in evinde bulunduğunu söyledi. 
Avukat Tezel, "15 ay önce Ergin Geldikaya'nın evinde BH0812NRCB ibareli 4 gb ve siyah renkli sandisk marka bir flash bellek bulundu. Bu flash belleğin içinde hiçbir suç unsuruna rastlanmadı. Peki bu flash bellek nerede? Ergin Geldikaya'nın tutuklanmasından sonra onun evinde bulunan ve suç unsuru oluşturmayan her şey ablasına 10 Temmuz 2009?da iade edildi. Bu belgeler arasında flash bellek yoktu. Flash bellek adli emanete de teslim edilmemiş. Flash bellek TEM şube?de de değil. Peki nerede? İbrahim Sezer'in garsoniyerinde. Ya Sezer TEM şube'den bunu aldı ya da TEM şube'den birileri bunu Sezer'in evi olduğu iddia edilen yere koydu. Bu söz konusu dijital kopyaların kasten konulduğunun açık örneğidir. Bir madde aynı zamanda iki yerde birden olamaz. Bu sahte belgeler yüzünden 16 kişi burada tutuklu. Bu sahtelik yüzünden 16 kişinin artık bir dakika bile tutuklu kalması zulümdür" dedi.


21.04.2011 16:28* / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon duruşmasında olay* 

*Cem TURSUN / İSTANBUL, (DHA)*

*Birinci Ergenekon davasının 183’üncü duruşmasında sanık taleplerinin alınması sırasında olaylar çıktı.*

*PERİNüEK: 12 SEüİMİN 9’UNDA İüERDEYİM*
Duruşmada söz alan tutuklu sanık İşçi Partisi (İP) Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek, "Seçim oluyor. Beni her seçimde bir sistem içeri alıyor. 12 seçimden 9’unda içerdeydim. Bu nasıl demokrasi?" dedi.
*"MAHKEME GENELKURMAY’I ESİR ALDI"*
Perinçek, mahkemenin Genelkurmay’ı esir aldığını savunarak, "200 subayı içeri tıktınız. 40 komutan tutuklu. Silivri ve Hasdal zindanlarında korku imparatorluğu duruyorö diye konuştu. Mahkeme Başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzese, Perinçek’e, "Mahkemeyi itham etmeyin" uyarısında bulundu. Doğu Perinçek, "Yurtsever hakim arıyorum. Ben sizi nasıl etkileyeceğim? Ben sizin neyinize güveneceğim" dedi.
*TEKİN’DEN MAHKEME BAşKANI’NA: BAğIRMADAN KONUş*
Bu sırada emekli yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin’in, oturduğu yerden bağırmaya başladı. üzese, Tekin’e, "Oturduğun yerden konuşma" dedi. üzese, Tekin’in, "Bağırmadan konuş" sözleri üzerine, "Sesini çıkarma. Sıran geldiğinde konuşursun" dedi. Tekin, "Dosya kapsamında Danıştay’daki bütün rezaletler ortaya çıktı. Burada yalancı tanıkların olduğunu görmeyecek siniz? Her şey yalan. Her şey tertip" iddiasında bulundu. üzese de "Dosya kapsamında karar veriyoruz. Lehe ve aleyhe olan deliller toplanıyor" dedi.
*"KüRSü İLE TüRK TOPLUMU ARASINDA HAKİKAT DUYGUSU KOPMUşTUR"*
Doğu Perinçek, hakimlerin hakikat duygusunu kaybettiğini öne sürerek, "Kürsü ile Türk toplumu arasındaki hakikat duygusu kopmuştur. Buradaki hakikatın hiçbir kıymeti yoktur" iddiasında bulundu.
*"BEN UMUDUMU KAYBETTİM"*
Duruşmada söz alan tutuklu sanık emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, 3,5 senedir tutuklu bulunduğunu belirterek, havanda su döveceğimi biliyorum ama yine de konuşacağım. Bunda da haklıyım. Gelinen bu noktada biz neyin kovuşturmasını yapıyoruz? Danıştay saldırısının mı, Ergenekon denilen olmayan örgütün kovuşturmasını mı? Danıştay saldırısının bu mahkemede sıfırdan başlayarak yeniden yargılama yapılması konusunda bir karar var mı? Hayır yok" diye konuştu.
*"BİRİLERİ ZİL TAKIP OYNARDI"*
Kendisiyle ilgili içerisinde suç unsuru barındıran bir tek telefon konuşmanın ortaya konamadığını savunan Küçük, "Alparslan Arslan ile Süleyman Esen’in, Kemalettin Gülen’in, Salih Kunter’in yaptıkları birçok konuşma var. Süleyman Esen ifadesi dahi alınmadan serbest bırakıldı. Alparslan Arslan avukat. Beni telefon ile arasaydı, tabiki görüşürdüm. Hatta gelir çayımı da içerdi. O zaman neler olurdu? Düşünebiliyor musunuz? Belki birileri zil takıp oynardı" diye konuştu.
*"DOSYADA NE İşİ VAR"*
İstanbul Avcılık Atıcılık Kulübü dışında hiçbir derneğe üyeliğinin bulunamadığını kaydeden Küçük, Ağrı ve Giresun jandarma komutanlıkları görevlerinde, Karadeniz’de rum örgütlerinin ve Doğu Anadolu’da da Ermeni örgütlerine karşı yaptığı resmi faaliyet yazışmalarının iddianameye ek olarak konulduğunu belirterek, "Bu çalışmalarım suç unsuru olarak mı kabul edilmiştir? Değilse dosyada ne işi var?" ifadesini kullandı.
*"TORUNUM BİLE İNANMAZ"*
"Osman Yıldırım’ın beyanları dışında beni burada tutmaya yarayacak delil var mı?" diye soran Küçük, "Hayır yok. Osman Yıldırım’ın söyledikleri de yalanlandı. Ataşehir’de Osman Yıldırım’ın iddia ettiği gibi toplantı yapıldığına hala inanılıyor mu? Buna ancak bebeklerin leylekler tarafından getirildiğine inananlar inanabilir. Burada onlardan kimse yok. Arada bir torunum geliyor ama buna o bile inanmaz" dedi.
*DURUşMADA OLAYLAR*
Bu arada Mahkeme Başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzese’nin, Küçük’ü yarım saat olan talep süresinin dolmak üzere olduğunu hatırlatmasına Veli Küçük tepki göstererek "Ben 3,5 senedir tutukluyum. Daha fazla konuşacağım" dedi. Bunun üzerine izleyici bölümünden bir kişinin yüksek sesle "Burada halkı suçluyorsunuz" dediği duyuldu. Bunun üzerine Başkan üzese, "Konuşan kim?" diye sordu. İzleyicilerden bazılarının ayağa kalktığı görüldü. Başkan üzese, görevlileri konuşanları dışarı çıkarmasını söyledi ve "Burası mahkeme salonu, saygılı olun" diyerek uyarıda bulundu. Bir izleyici kendisini dışarı çıkarmak isteyen jandarma görevlisini itti. Yaşanan kısa süreli arbedenin ardından üzese duruşmaya ara verdi. Duruşmada "Burada halkı suçluyorsunuz" diyen izleyici Ayfer Arabacı ile jandarma görevlisini iten Ahmet Bekçi dışarı çıkarıldı. Bekçi hakkında "memura mukavemet" suçundan işlem yapılırken Ayfer Arabacı’nın duruşmalara girmesi yasaklandı.
*"BİZ ESARET KAMPINDAYIZ"*
Duruşma aranın ardından yine olaylı başladı. Talep süresini aştığı gerekçesiyle konuşmasını bitirmesi konusunda uyaran Başkan üzese’ye, Küçük tepki gösterdi. Bir süre daha konuşmaya devam eden Küçük’ü mahkeme başkanı tekrar uyardı. Başkan’ın "Veli Bey süreniz bitti, lütfen sözlerinizi toparlayın" uyarısı üzerine Küçük’ün avukatı Zeynep Küçük araya girdi. Zeynep Küçük’ün başkanın bu uygulamasına itiraz etmesi üzerine, başkan avukat Küçük’e söz vermeyerek yerine oturmasını söyledi. Sanık Veli Küçük, kızı ve avukatı olan Zeynep Küçük’e hitaben, "Kızım boşver. Ne yapıyorsun sen biz esaret kampındayız" diye konuştu. Ardından Atatürk’ün bir konuşmasını okumaya başlayan sanık Küçük, mahkemenin sözlerini kesmesine engel olmak için de "Atatürk’ün sözünü kimse kesemez!" dedi. Yazının bitmesi üzerine, Başkan üzese, konuşmasını bitirmesini söyledi. Küçük’ün konuşmasına devam etmesi üzerine, mahkeme başkanı sanığın mikrofonunu kapattırdı. Bu arada sanıklardam Muzazaffer Tekin ve avukat Zeynep Küçük yerlerinden kalkarak mahkeme heyetine bağırmaya başladılar. Mahkeme başkanının jandarmaya Küçük’ün kürsüden alınması talimatı vermesi üzerine, Veli Küçük, bağırmaya başladı.
*"SEN BANA DOKUNAMAZSIN"*
Kürsüye gelen görevli jandarma yüzbaşıya da parmağını sallayarak, "Sen bana dokunamazsın, Beni buradan hiç kimse alamaz" dedi. Bunun üzerine mahkeme başkanı üzese, mahkemenin bir düzeni olduğunu hatırlatarak, "Bu düzene herkes uymak zorunda. Siz de uyacaksınız" dedi. Duruşmaya kısa bir ara verdiğini açıklamasının üzerine Veli Küçük’ün bağırmaya devam edince üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu, "Mahkemeye saygılı olmak zorundasınız. Bağırmayın" diye uyardı. Buna karşılık sanık Küçük, "Sen bağırma be!" diye bağırmaya devam etti. İzleyiciler ise mahkemeye alkışlarla tepki gösterdi. Duruşmaya yeniden ara verildi.
*VERİLEN ARA DA OLAY üIKMASINI ENGELLEMEDİ*
Birinci Ergenekon davasının 183’üncü duruşmasında yaşanan olaylar nedeniyle verilen aranın ardından yeniden başladı. Duruşma yeniden başladıktan sonra tutuklu sanık Mehmet Demirtaş talebinin alınması için kürsüye geldi. Demirtaş mahkeme heyetini, daha önce aldığı kararlar ve dinlenen tanıklardan örnekler vererek eleştiride bulundu. üzese Demirtaş’a "Mahkeme heyetine hakaret anlamına gelecek sözler söylememeye dikkat edin" diyerek uyarıda bulundu. Demirtaş, "Bunları siz yaptınız efendim. Yaptıklarınızı anlatıyorum" dedi. Bu sırada sanık Osman Yıldırım, Demirtaş’a "Terbiyeli ol lan" diye bağırarak küfür etti.
*GüLALTAY, YILDIRIM’IN üZERİNE YüRüDü*
Osman Yıldırım’ın küfür etmesi üzerine, Doğu Perinçek, mahkeme heyetine "Siz nasıl hakimsiniz? Adam küfür ediyor. S...... diyor" diye bağırdı. Aynı anda sanıklardan Semih Tufan Gülaltay, sanık Osman Yıldırım’ın üzerine yürüdü. Jandarmanın ve diğer sanıkların güçlükle engellediği Gülaltay görevli jandarma personeli tarafından zor kullanılarak salon dışına çıkarıldı. Diğer sanıkların itirazı üzerine Osman Yıldırım da mahkeme başkanı tarafından dışarı çıkarıldı. Mahkeme Başkanı üzese’nin süresinin bittiğini ve konuşmasını sonlandırmasını istemesi üzerine Demirtaş, "Varlığım türk varlığına armağan olsun" diyerek konuşmasını bitirdi.
Duruşma, taleplerin alınmasıyla devam ediyor.


22.04.2011 15:43* / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Darbe Günlükleri' soruşturmasında yetkisizlik kararı* 

 
*AA* 
Darbe Günlükleri soruşturmasında Başsavcılık, üzden ürnek, İbrahim Fırtına ve Aytaç Yalman hakkında takipsizlik kararı verdi.
Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, "Darbe Günlükleri"ne ilişkin, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına ve eski Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Aytaç Yalman hakkında yürüttüğü soruşturmada "yetkisizlik" kararı verdi.
Başsavcılık, soruşturma dosyasını, "Ergenekon" ve "Balyoz Planı" iddialarına ilişkin soruşturmalarla "fiili irtibat" bulunduğu gerekçesiyle İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderdi.
AA muhabirinin aldığı bilgiye göre, terör ve organize suçlara ilişkin soruşturmalara bakmakla görevli Başsavcıvekili Hüseyin Görüşen, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığının "yetkisizlik" kararı vererek, Ankara’ya gönderdiği "Darbe Günlüklerine" ilişkin soruşturma dosyasıyla ilgili incelemesini tamamladı.
Başsavcıvekili Görüşen, eski kuvvet komutanları ürnek, Fırtına ve Yalman hakkındaki soruşturma dosyasında, "yetkisizlik" kararı vererek, dosyayı, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderdi.
Görüşen’in, "Darbe günlüklerine" ilişkin soruşturma ile "Ergenekon" ve "Balyoz Planı" iddialarına ilişkin soruşturmalar arasında "fiili irtibat" bulunduğu gerekçesiyle, dosyayı İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderdiği öğrenildi.


22.04.2011 10:44* / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'da sanık avukatları salonu terk etti!* 
 
*DHA*

"Balyoz Planı" iddialarına ilişkin 196 emekli ve muvazzaf askerin yargılandığı davanın 22. duruşması görülmeye başlandı. Dava kapsamında, eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan ile Genelkurmay Muhabere ve Elektronik Bilgi Sistemleri (MEBS) Başkanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç, Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu ve Albay Dursun üiçek’in de aralarında bulunduğu 196 sanık yargılanıyor.
*KALP KRİZİ GEüİREN SANIK DURUşMAYA KATILMADI*
İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’ndeki salonda yapılan duruşmaya tutuklu sanıklar eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına ve eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek aralarında bulunduğu 155 tutuklu sanık katıldı. 22 tutuksuz sanık ise duruşmaya katılmadı. Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Diken’in mazeret bildirerek katılmadığı duruşmada heyete hakim Ali Alçık başkanlık ediyor. Duruşmaya katılmayan tutuklu sanıklardan emekli Tümgerenal Hayri Güner’in avukatı müvekkilinin kalp krizi geçirdiğini ve Mehmet Akif Ersoy Hastanesi’nde yoğun bakımda tedavi gördüğünü belirtti. Hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan sanıklardan emekli Orgeneral Ergün Saygun’un ise GATA’daki tedavisi devam ediyor.
*YOKLAMA GERGİNLİğİ*
Mahkeme Başkanı Ali Alçık, sanık yoklamasına geçildiğini belirtti. Sanıklar sanıkların isimlerini tek tek ayağa kalkarak söylenmesini protesto etti ve isimlerini söylemedi. Bazı sanık avukatları da yoklamaya tepki gösterdi. Başkan Alçık ise "Duruşmada kimlerin olduğu belli olması gerekir. 20 yıldır hakimim bu şekilde uygulama yaptım" dedi. Bu arada tutuklu sanık emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan oturduğu yerden "Böyle bir uygulama yok. Okuyacaksanız siz okuyun" diye bağırdı. Mahkeme Başkanı Alçık, sanık isimlerini tek tek okudu sanıklar ise el kaldırarak savunması yapıldı.
*AVUKATLAR SALONU TERK ETTİ*
Bu arada söz alan bir kısım sanık avukatı, şule Nazlı Erol, söz aldı. Erol davanın Silivri Cezaevi’nde görülmesini ve geçtiğimiz duruşmalarda mizansenli savunma yapan avukat Hüseyin Ersöz hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunulmasını protesto ettiklerini belirtti. Duruşmaya katılan bütün avukatların imzaladığı dilekçeyi okuyan Erol, "Bütün bu sebeplerle, savunma için özgür ortamın yaratılması talebimizin adil bir yargılamanın gerçekleştirilmesi uyarımızın somut göstergesi olarak, bugünkü duruşmanın sonuna kadar mahkemeye iştirak etmeyeceğimizi beyan ederiz" dedi. Avukatlar toplu olarak salonu terk ettiler. Bazı sanıkların ve izleyicilerin de eyleme alkışlarla destek olduğu görüldü. Avukatların salondan çıkmasının ardından duruşmaya üye hakim Ali Efendi Peksak’ın davaya gelen evrakları okumasıyla devam edildi.
*SANIK YAKINLARININ OLUşTURDUğU PLATFORM, DURUşMA SALONUNUN üNüNDE LOKMA DAğITTI*
"Balyoz Planı" davası sanıklarının yakınlarından oluşan "Vardiya Bizde Platformu" üyeleri, duruşma salonunun
önünde lokma dağıttı.
Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’ndeki duruşma salonunun önünde bir araya gelen platform üyeleri, çevredekilere lokma ikram etti. 
Burada açıklama yapan, tutuklu sanık emekli orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın eşi Nilgün Doğan, 1,5 yıldır sessiz kalmalarının nedeninin adaletin tecelli edeceğine olan inançları olduğunu belirterek ancak her geçen gün hakim ve savcılar üzerindeki baskının arttığını öne sürdü.
Bu davadaki sanıkların savunmalarının bile yapılmadan tutuklama kararı verildiğini hatırlatan Doğan, "Eşlerimizin dışarıdaki gözü kulağı olan Vardiya Bizde Platformu olarak birkaç günde bir bu davaya dikkati çekmek için bazı
eylemler yapıyoruz" dedi.
Doğan, Silivri’de alınan tüm mahkeme kararlarının hukuki değil siyasi olduğunu ileri sürerek, "Bu sadece bizim değil ülkemizin adına çok büyük ayıptır. Bu lokmayı da ölmüş olan adalet için dağıtıyoruz" diye konuştu.
Platform üyeleri, daha sonra duruşmayı izlemek üzere salona girdi.


25.04.2011 11:06* / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*ürnek'ten üzkök ve Yalman'a davet!* 

 
*DHA* 
Balyoz Davası’nın 22. duruşmasında Eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek savunmasına devam etti. ürnek, iddianameyi hazırlayan savcıları eleştirerek Balyoz Planı ve Suga Harekat Planı arasında bağlantı kurulmaya çalışıldığını belirtti. ürnek, Prof. Haydar Baş’ın 2005 yılında bulunduğu tebliğden 25 paragrafın Balyoz Planı’na eklendiğini ve savcıların bu çelişkiyi açıklayamadığını savundu.
üzden ürnek, zamanın Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök ve Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Aytaç Yalman’ı duruşmaya davet ederek, "Buraya gelmeliler. Ne biliyorlarsa burada açıklamalılar, bilmiyorlarsa da anlatmalılar. Onların susması bizi kamuoyunda zan altında bırakmaktadır" diye konuştu.
*"PLANI HAZIRLAYAN SAHTEKARLAR"*
üzden ürnek, "Balyoz planını hazırlayan sahtekarlar, plana Deniz Kuvvetleri’nden herhangi bir destek düşünmemiştir. Balyoz Planı ile Suga Eylem Planı arasında söylem ve personel birliği yoktur" diye konuştu. ürnek, kendisi ve arkadaşlarıyla ilgili 21 adet belge olduğunu belirterek "Bu belgelerin hepsinde isim blokları yazılı ama hiçbirinde imza yok. Birbirine benzeyen cümlelere bakıp Suga Planı’nın seminerde konuşulduğu söylenmektedir. Bu belgelerin birinin Ekim 2003 tarihinde yazıldığı söyleniyor. Ama isim bloğunda ’üzden ürnek Donanma Komutanı’ yazmışlar. Ben o tarihte Donanma Komutanı değilim. Yine üetin Doğan’a 1. Ordu Komutanı yazmışlar. O dönemde 1. Ordu Komutanı Yaşar Büyükanıt" diye konuştu. ürnek "Bu belgelerin 2009 yılında 2003 yılına aitmiş gibi yazılması bu sahtekarlığı açığa çıkarmıştır" dedi.
*üRNEK’TEN DARBE TARİHİ*
ürnek, Türkiye tarihindeki darbe girişimlerini anlattı. "22 şubat 1962, 21 Mayıs 1963 ve 9 Mart 1971 darbe girişimleri askeri hiyerarşi içinde yapılmadığı için başarısızdır. 12 Mart ve 12 Eylül darbeleri ise askeri hiyerarşi için yapılmıştır ve başarılıdır. 27 Mayıs ile bugün ise birbiriyle karıştırılmamalıdır. Hiyerarşi dışında bir darbe girişimi bir seraptır. Cunta örgütlenmesi ise gündüz görülen bir rüyadır." diye konuştu. üte yandan duruşmanın devam ettiği sırada Binbaşı Behçet Alper Güney aniden rahatsızlandı. Sağlık ekiplerinin müdahale ettiği Güney’in epilepsi rahatsızlığı geçirdiği öğrenildi. 


25.04.2011 13:51 */ VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Fırtına: Başbakan'ı ikna ettim!* 
 
*'Başbakan’ın evinin üzerinde uçağını camiye çakmışsın' diye soruldu...*

*DHA*

"Balyoz Planı" iddialarına ilişkin 196 emekli ve muvazzaf askerin yargılandığı davanın 23. duruşması görülmeye başlandı. 
Dava kapsamında, eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan ile Genelkurmay Muhabere ve Elektronik Bilgi Sistemleri (MEBS) Başkanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç, Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu ve Albay Dursun üiçek’in de aralarında bulunduğu 196 sanık yargılanıyor. 
İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’ndeki salonda yapılan duruşmaya tutuklu sanıklar eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına ve eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek aralarında bulunduğu 151 tutuklu sanık katıldı. 21 tutuksuz sanık da duruşmada hazır bulundu. Hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan sanıklardan emekli Orgeneral Ergün Saygun’un ise GATA’daki tedavisi devam ediyor. Dünkü duruşmayı protesto ederek salonu terk eden sanık avukatları bugünkü duruşmada yerlerini aldılar. Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Diken’in mazeret bildirerek katılmadığı duruşmada heyete hakim Ali Alçık başkanlık ediyor. Yoklamada sanıkların tek tek isimlerinin okuması sırasında sanıkların bazıları "burada", bazıları da "evet" derken, Albay Dursun üiçek’in ismi okunurken "Dikkat" diye cevap vermesi dikkat çekti. 
*üRNEK GüNLüKLERLE İLGİLİ KONUşMADI* 
Duruşmada tutuklu sanık eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek’in çapraz sorgusuna geçildi. üye hakim Ali Efendi Peksak’ın Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği’nde yapılan arama sırasında buradaki bir bilgisayardan, "üzden ürnek’in Bilgisayarı" adlı bir belge çıktığını ve bu belgede günlüklerle ilgili açıklamalar olduğunu sorması üzerine ürnek, bununla ilgili soruşturmanın zaten ayrıca yürütüldüğünü ifade ederek, bu konuya ilişkin yaklaşık 14 saat ifade verdiğini, söz konusu ifadeye katıldığını belirtti. 
*FIRTINA SAVUNMADA* 
Mahkeme Başkanı Ali Alçık, tutuklu sanık eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına’nın savunmasına geçildiğini belirtti. Oturduğu yerden savunmasına başlayan Fırtına, 50 yıla aşkın süredir havacı olduğunu belirterek, "6 yıldır da üniformasız olarak görevimi sürdürmekteyim. Türk Hava Kuvvetleri 2011 yılında 100. yılına girdi. Türkiye’de havacılık dünyadan 8 yıl daha gençtir. Bizlere bu onurlu vatan savunması görevini verdiği için milletime şükran duyuyorum. Türk Hava Kuvvetleri’nin 100. yılı kutlu olsun" dedi. 
*"BENİM UüAKTA BİR ARIZA OLUşTU"* 
şehitlere rahmet, gazilere de sağlık dileklerinde bulunan Fırtına, dava kapsamında suçlanmasını uçağının bozulmasına benzeterek, "Ben dünya havacılığının 100. yıl kutlama törenine Türkiye’yi temsilen katılmıştım. Araştırmalarım 38 kitap halinde hizmete sunuldu. Derken benim uçakta bir arıza oluştu. İkaz sistemleri bir sürü arıza sinyali verdi. Baktım motor çalışıyor. Ancak ikaz sistemi arıza vermeye devam ediyor. İkaz sisteminin verdiği arızaya acilen cevap vermek gerekir. Ben de bunlar üzerinde biraz çalışma yaptım ama niçin burada olduğumu iddianameye göre anlamış değilim" demesi üzerine salonda gülüşmelere neden oldu. 
*FIRTINA’YA SAVCILIKTA PİşMANLIK YASASI TEKLİFİ* 
Balyoz ve Oraj harekat planında adının geçtiğinde hayretle baktığını ve bunu önemsemediğini ifade eden Fırtına, "Ardından Beşiktaş’a davet edildik usüle uygun olarak ağırlandık. Bizim bilgimize başvurdular. Hakkımdaki suçlamayı söylediler ve ’Pişmanlık yasasından yararlanmak ister misiniz?’ diye sordular. ’Ben böyle bir suçu işlemedim ki pişmanlık yasasından yararlanayım’ dedim. Oraj’ın anlamı bulut, benim ismim de Fırtına ya bir bağlantı kurmak istiyorlar diye düşündüm" diye konuştu. 
*"ORAJ SINIFI GEüMEZ"* 
İddianamede kendisi tarafından hazırlandığı öne sürülen Oraj Harekat Planı’yla ilgili olarak da Fırtına, "üok acemice ve özensizce hazırlanmış bir şey. Ben Harp Akademileri’nde komutan da olduğum için söylüyorum. Bu sınıfı geçmez" dedi. 
*"BAşBAKAN’IN EVİNİN üZERİNDE UüAğINI CAMİYE üAKMIşSIN"* 
Beşiktaş Adliyesi’ndeki savcılık sorgusunda kendisine, "Sizin uçaklar şehirler üzerinde nasıl uçarlar" diye sorulduğunu kendisinin ise mevzuatı anlattığını ifade eden Fırtına, "Başbakan’ın evinin üzerinde uçağını camiye çakmışsın" şeklindeki sorunun sorulması üzerine, "Bir MGK toplantısı öncesinde Başbakan bana bu konuyu sordu. Ben de ’Cumhuriyet Bayramı gösterileri öncesinde eğitim yapan üçerli gruplardan bir tanesi biraz alçaktan uçmuş. Bu sırada caminin aleminin parçaları, ya uçağın egzozundan çıkan gaz nedeniyle ya da başka bir nedenle düşmüş’ dedim. Başbakan’ı ikna ettim. Daha sonra da arkadaşlara camiyi yaptırmalarını söyledim" dedi. Savcının sorgu sırasında kendisine, 2005 yılında TBMM’nin üzerinden helikopterin uçması olayını da sorduğunu belirten Fırtına, olayın 2005 yılında geçtiğini, kendisinin ise o tarihte emekli oluğunu ve konuyu bilmediğini söylediğini ifade etti. 
*"BARANSU BANA İFTİRADA BULUNUYOR"* 
İfadesinin alınmasından bir süre sonra dava açıldığını kaydeden Fırtına, "İddiaları okuyunca şaşırdım. üyle iddialar var ki hala da şaşırıyorum. Bu iddianame yayınlanmadan önce bu olayı başlatan gazeteci Mehmet Baransu’nun Mart 2010 tarihinde yayınlanan ’Karargah’ kitabının 70-80 sayfası bu iddiaları içeriyor. Kitabın son bölümünde ’TSK içinde halka ve ordusuna düşman cuntacıları tanıyacaksınız’ ifadesi yer alıyor. Bu kişi bana iftirada bulunuyor. Suç uyduruyor. Yasal haklarımı saklı tutuyorum. Kullanacağım. Bu kişinin bu iftiraları atmasının arkasındaki cürreti ve gücün araştırılması gerekir" dedi.

İddianamede gerçek olmayan şeylerin doğruymuş gibi gösterildiğini ifade eden Fırtına, "Ben iddia edilen eylemlerin hiçbirisinin içerisinde bulunmadım" dedi. Duruşma, Fırtına’nın savunmasının alınmasıyla devam ediyor. 
Balyoz Planı davasının 23. duruşmasına eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına’nın savunmasının alınmasıyla devam edildi. Beşiktaş Adliyesi’nde savcılıkça alınan ifadesiyle ilgili konuşan Fırtına, "Savcı kendi kafasındaki kurgunun oluşabilmesi için sorular soruyordu. üok kontrollü değildi. Bu konulara daha önce cevap verdiğimi söyleyince durmadı. Bunun üzerine Başsavcı devreye girdi. Sonra da birkaç hoşbeş edip adliyeden ayrıldım" dedi. 
*"ATEş DüşTüğü YERİ YAKIYOR"* 
Savcıların iddianamede ’Kanaatine varılmıştır’ sözlerini sıklıkla kullandığını hatırlatan Fırtına, "Beni rahatsız eden konuları anlatarak başlamak istedim. Kanaat sahibi olan kişilerin vicdanı ve namusu, yanında kullandığı değerlerin ortak sonucudur. Ateş düştüğü yeri yakıyor. Bana bu kadar büyük suçu atanların bu erdemi taşıyıp taşımadıklarına bakmak lazım. Olmayan şeyi olmuş gibi göstermek vebaldir. Bu işin benimle bir ilgisi yok. Ancak ilgisi varmış gibi göstermek için bir çaba var" diye konuştu. 
*O KURGU SUNİ OLARAK OLUşTURULMUşTUR"* 
üetin Doğan, üzden ürnek ve kendisinin bir anlaşma yaptığının da iddia edildiğini belirten Fırtına, "üetin Doğan 1960 mezunudur. ürnek ile ben 1962 mezunuyuz. Aramızda 2 yıl var. Eğer sözüm ona bir kurgu yapılacaksa o zamanlarda resme bir bakalım. O dönemde üetin Doğan Generaldi ve kendisi gibi 7 tane General görevdeydi. Böyle bir harekete girecek olsalar kendi devresindeki arkadaşlarıyla devam ederdi. Neden iki tane 62’liyi yanına alsın? Niye 62’liler birkaç ay sonra emekli olacağı bilinen sadece üetin Doğan ile sonucu belli olmayan bir serüvene kalkışsın? Buradaki kurgu, bir sebeple suni olarak oluşturulmuştur. Ayrıca 60 ile 62 devre arasında 61 vardır. Burada da Yaşar Büyükanıt vardı. Dolayısıyla Genelkurmay 2. Başkanıydı" ifadesini kullandı. 
*"AYTAü YALMAN TANIK OLARAK DİNLENSİN"* 
Darbenin önlenmesi konusunda dönemin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Aytaç Yalman’ın rolü olduğunun iddianamede yer aldığını belirten Fırtına, Yalman’ın duruşmada tanık olarak dinlenilmesini istedi. 
*"CENGİZ KüYLü’Yü İLK DEFA DURUşMADA GüRDüM"* 
Sanıklardan Ziya Toker ve Cengiz Köylü ile Oraj Planı’nı hazırladığı iddia edildiğini belirten Fırtına, Köylü’yü Harp Akademileri’nden tanıdığını, ilk defa duruşma salonunda gördüğünü belirtti. Fırtına, Toker ile de bir kere konuştuğunu belirtti. Duruşma, Fırtına’nın savunmasıyla devam ediyor. 


26.04.2011 12:30 */ VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Doğrayın soğanı*


Balyoz davasında yargılanan eski Birinci Ordu Komutanı üetin Doğan’dan sonra eski Deniz ve Hava Kuvvet Komutanları e. Oramiral üzden ürnek ile e. Org. İbrahim Fırtına aynı çağrıyı yaptılar:

- Zamanın Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök ile Kara Kuvetleri Komutanı Aytaç Yalman mahkemeye gelerek tanıklık yapsınlar…

Davanın en garip yanlarından biri burası…

Adı geçen iki komutan, Hilmi üzkök ile Aytaç Yalman’ın bu davada ne ifadeleri alındı, ne tanıklıkları istendi…

Düşünün… Birinci Ordu’da darbe hazırlanıyor… Ancak darbe gerçekleşmiyor. Darbeyi hazırlayanlar ya kendileri vazgeçtiler (O zaman dava zaten düşer)… 

Ya da üstleri engelledi. O zaman üstlerini çağırıp soracaksınız… Ama sorulmuyor. İddianamede darbeyi Aytaç Yalman’ın önlediği gibi kimi muğlak ifadeler var ama.. Onun ifadesi ortada yok… Hilmi üzkök’e gelince… Bu sütundan yönelttiğimiz soruya karşılık olarak geçen yıl (11 Nisan 2010) kendisinde Balyoz darbe planına ilişkin belge ve bilgi olmadığını söylemişti. 

Yine de söyleyeceği başka şeyler olabilir. Avukat Celal ülgen geçenlerde yaptığı çağrıda Hilmi üzkök’e:

- Sanıkların aleyhinde de ifade verseniz kabulümüz yeter ki gelin konuşun, demişti.

üzkök mahkeme yerine gazeteci arkadaşlarımıza konuşuyor. Dün arkadaşımız Fikret Bila’ya dedi ki:

- Susmam veya konuşmam kimseyi zan altında bırakmaz. Konuşup da kimseyi suçlamadım ki, kimseyi zan altında bırakmadım ki…

Kasaptaki ete soğan doğramam tadında bir ifade daha… üzkök ve Yalman’ın tanıklık için şimdiye kadar bizzat başvurmaları gerekirdi.


*Melih AşIK /* MİLLİYET GZT. /28 Nisan 2011

----------


## bozok

*HüKüMET SON DARBEYİ NE ZAMAN VURACAK*



30.04.2011 *13:27*


Balyoz Davası’nda deliller henüz dava başlamadan çürütüldü. Onlara örnekle darbe planı olduğu söylenen kısımların 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihli seminerden sonra yazılmış olduğu kanıtlandı. Birileri 1. Ordu seminerinin belgelerine darbe planlarını montajlamıştı. Bunu yaparkende bayağı iz bırakmıştı. 2003 sonrasında yaşanan pek çok gelişme, yapılan atama 5 Mart 2003 son kayıtlı belgelerin içinde vardı.

Sonra Gölcük Baskını yapıldı. Baskın, Balyoz Davası’na taze kan taşıdı. 163 asker tutuklandı. Ancak Gölcük’teki çuvallar dolusu alınan belgeden Balyoz Davası’nı ilgilendiren kullanımdan kaldırılmış bir hard disk ile 2 tane CD idi. Bir de ıslak imzalı belge vardı. Islak imzalı belgenin 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihli seminerden daha önce hazırlandığı ortaya çıkarken, hard diskin de birileri tarafından manipüle edildiği raporla kanıtlandı. 2003’de kullanımdan kaldırılan hard diske birileri daha sonra belgeler yüklemişti. Kısacası Gölcük’e TSK içindeki köstebeklerin davanın sürmesini sağlayacak belgeler yerleştirdiği anlaşılıyordu. Dava sürecinde yapılan savunmalar ile bu durum mahkemeye gösterildi.

Son olarak yeni bir hamle geldi. İsimsiz ihbarla basılan Eskişehir’deki bir emekli albayın evinde Balyoz Davası’nı etkileyecek belgeler bulunduğu açıklandı. Oysa TSK bilirkişisi mahkemeye gönderdiği 3 bin sayfalık raporla adı geçen darbe planının olmadığını açıkca ortaya koymuştu. Savcılar ise bu raporu mahkemeye göndermekte oldukça geçikmişti. Ama TSK’nın yalanladığı plana ilişkin belgeler Emniyet’in iddiasına göre Eskişehir’de emekli bir albayın evindeki hard diskte bulunuyordu. Emekli albay nedense iki yıldır kendisini de tutuklatan belgeleri evinde tutmuştu.

şimdi sonuca gelelim...

Eskişehir’de bulunduğu iddia edilen belgelerin ardından büyük bir tutuklama dalgasının geleceği bügünlerde konuşuluyordu. ünümüzdeki YAş’ın kaderini çizecek kapsamda büyük bir tutuklama dalgası gerçekleşebilir. Tartışılan ise tutuklamaların seçim takviminin neresine denk geleceği. Seçim öncesi mi yoksa ertesi mi? Kitlesel bir emekli ve muvazzaf asker grubunun tutuklanması hükümetin geleceğini nasıl etkiler? Bekleyip göreceğiz?


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Patriğe suikast da Ergenekon’la birleşti* 


*Damla GüLER / :VATAN İSTİHBARAT*


Fener Rum Patriği’ne yönelik eylem düzenleyeceği iddiasıyla yargılanan İsmet Reçber hakkında açılan dava aralarında fiili ve hukuki irtibat bulunduğu gerekçesiyle Ergenekon davası ile birleştirildi. İstanbul 9’uncu Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görülen duruşmaya tutuksuz İsmail Reçber katılmazken avukatı duruşmada hazır bulundu. Duruşmada mahkeme heyeti görülen davalar arasında fiili ve hukuki irtibat bulunduğu gerekçesi ile İstanbul 13’üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görülen Ergenekon davası ile birleştirilmesine karar verdi. Reçber ’in yargılanmasına artık İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi ’nde devam edilecek. 20 Nisan 2011’de de Yargıtay, Cumhuriyet Gazetesine molotof kokteyli atılması olayına davayı Birinci Ergenekon davasıyla birleştirmişti. Böylece Ergenekon’daki iddianame sayısı 17 oldu.


*‘6 papaz öldürülecek’*


İstanbul Valiliği’ne gönderilen ihbar mektubu 6 papaza yönelik suikast girişiminde bulunulacağı, Kars’ta marangozluk yapan İsmet Reçber’in de Fener Rum Patrikhanesi’ne yapılacak olan eylemle görevlendirildiği belirtilmişti. İhbar mektubunun ardından takibe alınan İsmet Reçber’in 19 Haziran 2010’da Kars’tan yola çıktığı tespit edilmiş, 21 Haziran 2010’da İstanbul’da gözaltına alınmıştı. İsmet Reçber’in, bazı numaraları arayarak, İstanbul’daki sinagogların telefon numaralarını aldığı tespit edildi. İsmail Reçber tutuklandı ve ilk duruşmada tahliye edild. Reçber hakkında “silahlı örgüte üye olmak” suçundan 7.5 yıldan 15 yıla kadar hapis cezası isteniyor. 




05.05.2011 22:49* / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Bir ‘sehven’ de görev tarihlerinde* 


*Balyoz davasının 28. duruşmasına devam edildi...* 

“Balyoz Planı” iddialarına ilişkin 196 emekli ve muvazzaf askerin yargılandığı davanın 28. duruşmasına devam edildi. 
İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’ndeki salonda yapılan duruşmaya 158 tutuklu, 21 tutuksuz sanık katıldı. Eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan ise sağlık durumunu mazeret göstererek duruşmaya katılmadı. 
21 tutuksuz sanık ise duruşmada hazır bulundu. Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Diken duruşma başında, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’ndan mahkemeye ulaşan cevabi yazıların okunacağını açıkladı. üye Hakim Ali Efendi Peksak, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’ndan bazı sanıkların 2002-2003’te yurt dışında görevli olup olmadıklarına dair yazıların dosyaya gönderildiğini ifade etti.
Buna göre, sanıklardan Hasan Hakan Dereli ile Aytekin Candemir’in görev tarihlerinin sehven yazıldığı belirtilerek, Dereli hakkında 28 şubat 2002 olarak bildirilen tarihin 28 Ağustos 2002 olduğu bildirildi. 
Candemir’in ise yurt dışı görev tarihinin 23 şubat 2002 değil, 23 Mart 2002 olduğu belirtilen yazıda, sanıklar Mehmet Alper şengezer, Hakan Akkoç, Taylan üakır ve Doğan Fatih Küçük’ün de yurt dışında hangi tarihler arasında görevli oldukları anlatıldı. 
Duruşma sanık ve avukatlarının talepleriyle devam etti.


05.05.2011 21:32* / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*DARBE GüNLüKLERİ üKSüZ KALDI*



05.05.2011 *01:30*

Balyoz Davası'nda geçtiğimiz günlerde Deniz Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı üzden ürnek'in çapraz sorgusu yapıldı. ürnek'e sorulan iki sorudan biri kendisine ait olduğu iddia edilen ve daha önce Nokta Dergisi'nde yayınlanan günlüklerdi.

ünce, Ahmet şık'ın tutuklanması sonrası gündeme gelen darbe günlüklerine ilişkin cemaate yakınlığıyla bilinen Taraf gazetesi yazarı Alper Görmüş açıklamada bulundu. Zaman gazetesi eski yazarı Görmüş, şık'ın darbe günlüklerinden haberi olmadığını, günlükleri kendilerinin yayınladığını, şık'ın günlükleri yayınladıktan sonra gördüğünü iddia etti.

Günlükler ikinci kez Ankara Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'nın kararı ile gündeme geldi. Savcılık, günlüklerin İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'nın yürüttüğü Ergenekon ve Balyoz soruşturması ile ilgili olduğuna karar vererek, soruşturma dosyasını İstanbul'a gönderdi. Soruşturmayı İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı yürütecek. ürnek'e sorulan soru da bunun göstergesi.

Ancak şunu söyleyelim, ürnek'e ait olduğu iddia edilen günlüklerin içerik olrak Balyoz davası ile ilgisi yok. Balyoz davasına konu olan 1.Ordu Semineri 5-7 Mart 2003 tarihinde gerçekleşti. Semineri düzenleyen emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan ağustos 2003 tarihinde emekli oldu. Darbe günlüklerinin içeriği ise bundan farklı. Günlüklerin Ergenekon ile bağını ise İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılığı daha önce kuramamış olacak ki günlüklerde adı geçen orgenerallerin ifadesini almasına rağmen soruşturmayı Ergenekon'a bağlamadı. üstelik 2. Ergenekon Davası'nda Balbay'ın sorusu üzerine savcı M. Ali, Pekgüzel'in,* "günlükler 2. İddianamenin özünü oluşturuyor"* sözlerine rağmen.

Kısacası günlükler öksüz bir çocuk gibi ortada kaldı. Hem kimse sahiplenmiyor hem de sahiplenmek istenenlere izin verilmiyor. Malatya'daki Zirve davasını görev tartışması yapmadan Ergenekon'a bağlayan savcılık neden günlükler konusunda isteksiz acaba?


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*DARBE GüNLüKLERİNİ KİM YAZDI*
 



05.05.2011* 01:58*

Odatv'nin Utah doyasını hazırladığı günler.

Kuşkusuz darbe günlükleri TSK'dan sızdığı düşünülen belgeler konusunda ilklerden biriydi. 

Günlüklerin izini sürünce Utah'a kadar ulaştık.

Nasıl mı?

Utah'da Ortadoğu Enstitüsü'nde polis teşkilatının yıllardır unuttuğu bir komser vardı. Cemaate yakınlığı ile bilinen ve Taraf'ta müstear isimle yazan komser yasaların kendisine tanıdığı sınırı aşarak 8 yıldır Utah'ta yaşıyordu.

Odatv Utah dosyasında konuyu ayrıntılarıyla işledi. Arşivlerden bakılabilir. Ancak bugünü ilgilendiren bir ayrıntı var. Utah'da bulunan o komserin, eskiden cemaate yakın olan dünyaca ünlü profesör olan hocası, günlükleri Nokta'da yayınlanmadan daha önce komser yazarın elinde gördüğünü söylüyordu. Komser yazar günlükler üzerinde *"ince"* bir çalışma yürütmüştü. İlginçtir söz konusu günlükler Utah'dan internete yüklenmiş ve Nokta'da günlükleri daha sonra yayınlamıştı.

Söylemeye çalıştığımız şeyi daha açık söyleyelim...

Darbe günlükleri son dönem artık suyu çıkmış, üretilmiş dijital verilerin ilklerinden biri. Kimlerin üretimi için çalıştığı da biliniyor.

Son bir ayrıntı daha. Bu olayların ardından Nokta kapandı. Bir süre sonra Taraf açıldı. Nokta kadrosu ise Taraf'a transfer oldu. Belgeler Taraf'ta hayat buldu.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*'Bana Pentagon'da brifing verildi!'* 


*Emekli Orgeneraller Hurşit Tolon ve şener Eruygur’un sanıkları arasında yer aldığı İkinci Ergenekon Davası’nın 118. duruşmasına, eski üzel Harekat Dairesi Başkan Vekili İbrahim şahin’in çapraz sorgusuyla devam edildi.* 
*PERİNüEK-şAHİN İLİşKİSİ*
üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu, İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek’in, şahin aleyhinde 1998 yılında yazdığı iki yazısından bölümler okuyarak, "Doğu Perinçek, Susurluk üzel ürgütü’nün CIA ve MOSSAD’la irtibatlı olduğundan bahsediyor. Sizin ve Abdullah ücalan’ın arasında silah ticareti olduğunu anlatıyor. Ayrıca diğer yazısında da kendisine, sizin başında olduğunuz bir ekip tarafından iki kere suikast girişiminde bulunduğunuz yazıyor. Ben okudum yorumu size ait. Aydınlık Dergisi’nde sizin aleyhinize çok ağır yazılar yayımlanıyor" diye konuştu.
*"BENİM VATAN HAİNİNE BENZER BİR TARAFIM MI VAR?"*
şahin’in savcılık ifadesinde Perinçek’le ilgili hiçbir şey söylemediğine dikkat çeken Haşıloğlu, ancak Ulusal Kanal’da programa çıktığını ve Perinçek’le çok sayıda telefon görüşmesi olduğunu hatırlatarak, "Bunu nasıl açıklayacaksınız?" diye sordu. İbrahim şahin ise buna karşılık "Benim vatan hainine benzer bir tarafım mı var? Biraz mantıklı olun. Böyle saçmalık olmaz" dedi ve aklına bir şey geldiğini söyleyerek Amerika’ya gittiğini belirtti.
*"BENİ PENTAGON’A GüTüRDüLER, BRİFİNG VERDİLER"*
şahin, Amerikan istihbarat servislerinin başında bilindiği gibi CIA ya da FBI olmadığını OSIA’nın olduğunu belirterek, "Beni Pentagon’a, OSIA’ya götürdüler. Brifing verdiler. ABD Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın istihbaratında brinfing verdiler. Bana çok özen gösteriyorlardı. ’Amerikan televizyonlarına çıkıp PKK’yı anlatır mısınız?’ dediler. Ben PKK’nın bir Kürt örgütü değil Ermeni örgütü olduğunu anlattım. ’Türkiye’den izin almanız gerekir’ dedim. İzin aldılar. 2 dakika konuşacaktım ama 15 dakika konuşmam yayınlandı. Beni tekrar OSIA’ya götürdüler. Bu dönem 90’lı yıllar. 80’de olabilir. O sırada Amerika İran’la savaşıyordu. İran konusunda garip bir şey vardı" diye konuştu. Araya giren Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, sorulara cevap vermesi konuyu dağıtmaması konusunda uyardı. Haşıloğlu, Perinçek ile ilgili sorusunu yineledi. şahin, kendisiyle ilgili yayınlardan dolayı Perinçek’e kızdığını, bunu da kendisine söylediğini belirtti.
*üZEL HARP EğİTİMİ*
Haşıloğlu’nun "üzel Harp Dairesi eğitimini nerede aldınız? Tuzla’da mı? Kimler ders verdi?" sorularına şahin, "1984’te Eruh şemdinli baskınından sonra üzel Harp Dairesi kuruldu. Sonra üzel Kuvvetler Komutanlığı oldu. Korkut Eken, şimdi tutuklanan Kaşif Kozinoğlu ders verdi" dedi. Haşıloğlu’nun "Muzzafer Tekin’in de size ders verenler arasında olduğunu söylemişsiniz" sözleri üzerine şahin "Hayır, ben Tekin’i 2000’lerde tanıdım. Benim yaralandığım kaza meydana gelmeden 6-7 ay önce. Askerler tanıştırmıştır. Zaten aynı mahallede oturuyoruz. Petrol işi yapıyordu. Bürosuna zaman zaman giderdim" dedi.
*şAHİN RAHATSIZLANINCA üAPRAZ SORGUYA ARA VERİLDİ*
Duruşmaya İbrahim şahin’in yorulması nedeniyle ara verildi. şahin’in tansiyonun yüksek çıktığı ve duruşmaya devam edemeyeceği öğrenildi. şahin’in çapraz sorgusu yine tamamlanamadı. Aranın ardından Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, tutuklu sanık emekli Albay Levent Göktaş’a yarım kalan çapraz sorgusuna devam etmek için hazır olup olmadığını sordu. Göktaş, savunma için gerekli evraklarının cezaevinde olduğunu söyledi. Bunun üzerine duruşmaya, Göktaş’ın evraklarını hazırlaması için ara verildi.
*ELEKTRİK ARIZASI*
üte yandan duruşma salonundaki elektrik arızasının kontak sonucu meydana geldiği öğrenildi. Savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel’in de duruşmaya verilen arada, kantin, basın ve baro odaları ve girişteki X-Ray cihazı da dahil olmak üzere tüm elektrikli aletlerin takılı olduğu prizleri inceleyerek elektrik tesisatındaki sorunun kaynağını tespit etmeye çalışması dikkat çekti.

12.05.2011 16:02* / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'da 3 tutuklama* 
 
*AA* 
"Balyoz Planı" soruşturması kapsamında, emekli Albay Hakan Büyük’ün Eskişehir’deki evinde yapılan aramada ele geçirilen belgelere ilişkin yürütülen soruşturma çerçevesinde adliyeye gelen 3 muvazzaf asker tutuklandı.
Savcılığın daveti üzerine Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesine gelen 3 muvazzaf asker, soruşturmayı yürüten Cumhuriyet Savcısı Hüseyin Ayar tarafından ifadelerinin alınmasının ardından sevk edildikleri İstanbul Nöbetçi 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde tekrar sorgulandı.
Nöbetçi mahkeme, Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığında görevli iki albay ve bir binbaşının tutuklanmasına karar verdi.

12.05.2011 17:40 */ VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*‘Adalet kan kusturuyor’*




*2. ümraniye Davası’nın tutuklu sanıklarından Prof. Fatih Hilmioğlu, savunma yaptı: Sanık Yusuf Erikel duruşmada kan kustu. Bir hukuk kan kusturuyorsa adalet var diyebilir miyiz?*

Hilmioğlu, kendisi dahil bazı sanıkların tedavi hakkının elinden alınmasına tepki göstererek, şöyle devam etti: Yusuf Erikel tümörle savaşıyor, Haberal ani ölüm riskiyle karşı karşıya ama meslektaşlarım korkudan sevk veremiyor. Korku ortamını bitirmek heyetinize düşüyor.

*‘Buna adalet denir mi!’*
Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu 2. ümraniye davasında isyan etti: Bir hukuk insana kan kusturuyorsa diyebilir miyiz ki içinde adalet var.

*Haber : Salim Yavaşoğlu*

İkinci ümraniye davasının 119. duruşmasına, İnönü üniversitesi’nin eski Rektörü Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu’nun sözleri damga vurdu. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince, Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’nde yapılan duruşmada söz alan Prof. Dr. Hilmioğlu, bir hekim olarak ettiği hipokrat yemini nedeniyle konuştuğunu belirterek, “geniz kanseri” nedeniyle tahliye edilen sanıklardan avukat Yusuf Erikel’in durumuna değindi. 

*Doğrudan risk altında*
Tümörün çapının 6-7 santim olduğunu, Erikel’in 1 yıl boyunca şikayetleri olmasına rağmen Silivri Devlet Hastanesi’nden daha büyük bir yere nakledilmediğini dile getiren Hilmioğlu, Mehmet Haberal’ın da, “ventriküler taşikardisi” nedeniyle doğrudan ölüm riski altında bulunduğunu söyledi. Bunu kanıtlamak istediğini ifade eden Hilmioğlu, Harvard üniversitesine ait “ventriküler taşikardi ve ani kalp ölümü” başlığındaki bir makaleyi göstererek, “Bunun başlığı bile bu ritm bozukluğu hastalığının ölümcül hastalık olduğunu gösterir. Bu yazının önünde bütün hekimlerin eğilmesi gerekir” dedi. Hasta olan insanların cezaevinde tutulduğunu savunan Hilmioğlu, şöyle devam etti: 

*Neden sevk edilmiyorlar*
“6-7 santim tümör demek, ’yaşam ömrün birkaç yılla sınırlıdır’ demek. Bu tümör Erikel’in 30 yılını elinden almıştır. Erikel ölüm yolculuğuna çıkmış, Haberal da doğrudan ölümle karşı karşıyadır. 30 gün değil, 30 saniye içinde bile adamı götürebilir. Neden hekimler sevk etmiyor? Neden ’ventriküler taşikardisi’ olan bir hastayı buraya göndermek zorundan kalıyor? Ben 4 hastanede yattım. Meslektaşlarımın gözündeki korkuyu gördüm. Bunu sadece mimikleriyle değil doğrudan sözlü de ifade ettiler. Bu korku ortamı devam ederse, bu ölümler, hastalıklar, kan kusmalar bitmeyecek. Korku ortamının yok edilmesi konusunda heyetinize görev düşmektedir. Yusuf Erikel duruşmada kan kustu. Adalet kan kusturuyor. Bir hukuk insana kan kusturuyorsa, diyebilir miyiz ki içinde adalet var?” 

Hilmioğlu, 2 ayda 1 kere MR, tomografi gibi tetkiklerini yapabilmesi için İstanbul üniversitesi Cerrahpaşa Tıp Fakültesinde polikliniğine sevk edilmesini istedi. 

*Okkır, ölümüne tahliye edilmişti*
İşadamı Kuddusi Okkır, ümraniye soruşturması kapsamında “örgütün gizli kasası” olarak gözaltına alınmış ve cezaevine kapatılmıştı. Sağlıklı olarak girdiği cezaevinde 13 ay kalan ve bu süre içinde kansere yakalanan Okkır, hastane hastane dolaştırıldıktan sonra hayatından ümit kesilince tahliye edilmişti. Kuddusi Okkır, tahliyesinden 3 gün sonra 6 Temmuz 2008 sabahı yaşamını yitirmişti. Okkır’a yanlış teşhis koydukları iddia edilen 15 doktor hakkında soruşturma açılmıştı.

*Göktaş: Af çıkarsa biz de çıkarız*
ümraniye davasının 119. duruşmasında tutuklu sanıklardan Levent Göktaş’ın çapraz sorgusu yapıldı. Göktaş, Savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel’in, “Danıştay olayında Bulgaristan konusu geçiyor. Bir mektubunuzda Bulgaristan pasaportundan söz ediliyor. Bir Türk vatandaşı olarak Bulgaristan pasaportunu ne yapacaktınız?” şeklindeki sorusuna, bu mektubu yazdığı kişinin Bulgaristan göçmeni olduğunu belirterek cevap verdi. 

Göktaş şöyle konuştu: “Bana komutanım ’sizinle ilgilenen kimse yok mu?’ diye sorardı. Ben de şaka amaçlı ’al bir Bulgaristan pasaportu da gidelim’dedim.” 

*üiçek okul arkadaşım*
Savcı Pekgüzel’in, “Yine iki mektupta ’PKK’ya af çıksa biz de çıkarız’ demişsiniz” sözlerine Göktaş, bunun demokratik bir istek olduğunu, af çıkması durumunda kendilerinin de çıkacaklarını, görev yerlerinin değişeceğini ifade etti. 

Pekgüzel’in sorusu üzerine “İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” davasının tutuklu sanığı Dursun üiçek ile Hava Harp Okulundan arkadaşı olduğunu ifade eden Göktaş, “1980 yılında mezun olduk. Kızlarımızın adı İrem. O Tokat Reşadiyeli, ben Tokat Erbağlıyım. Tek ortak noktalarımız bunlar. üiçek’i 30 yıldır hiç görmedim. Ama o ’bayramlaşma töreninde gördüm’ demiş. Ben hatırlamıyorum. Dursun üiçek çok zekidir. Doğru hatırlıyordur” diye konuştu. 


13/05/2011 - 22:38:00 */ YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz sanığı albaydan komutanlara ağır sitem*



 
Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ndeki generallerin yüzde 10’unun tutuklu olduğu Balyoz davası bütün ilginçliği ile devam ediyor. Aralarında eski kuvvet komutanlarının da bulunduğu sanıklar, duruşmalarda aleyhlerine sunulan belgeleri çürütüyorlar, ama tutukluluklar bir türlü sona erdirilmiyor.
Konuştuğum bazı avukatlar artık savunma yapmanın da pek bir anlamı kalmadığını dile getirerek “Sanıklar suçsuzluklarını ispatlıyorlar, ama iddia makamı suçu kanıtlayamıyor, buna rağmen eziyet sürüyor” dediler.
Bazı sanıkların da “Ne söylesek mahkeme bildiğini yapacak” diyerek artık uzun savunma yapmak yerine sadece beş altı dakikalık savunmalar yapmayı tercih ettiklerini öğrendim.
Bu kısa savunmalardan birini de emekli albay Erdal Akyazan yapmış. İlgimi çekti ve savunmayı sonuna kadar okudum.
Akyazan savunma yerine son derece duygusal bir konuşma yapmış mahkeme heyetine karşı. Bütün kanıtları tek tek çürüttükleri halde mahkeme heyetinin sustuğunu söyleyen Akyazan 12 Eylül’de tutuklanıp sopalarla dövüldüğünü şimdi ise darbeci sıfatıyla sorguda dayak yediğini anlatıyor.
Ancak emekli albayın en dikkat çekici sözleri, eski Genelkurmay Başkanları ile ilgili.
şöyle diyor Akyazan; “Omuzlarındaki yıldız Samanyolu kadar çok olan dört eski komutanımız var; Hilmi üzkök, Aytaç Yalman, Yaşar Büyükanıt, İlker Başbuğ. şimdi izninizle buradan onlara sesleneceğim:
Vatansever bir subay bizi sırtımızdan hançerledi. Yalan söyledi, tuzak kurdu. Hançer sırtımızda.
Ey benim eli öpülesi komutanım. Canım çok yanıyor.
Gel buraya, ya hançerin hepsini sok bitir bu işkenceyi ya da çek çıkar hançeri sırtımdan ve sar yaramı.
O zaman seni affeder miyim? Asla. Yaramı sarsan da artık seni affetmem. Bana emir komuta etmiş olma onurunu sonsuza kadar geri alıyorum.
Ne onu yapıyorsun ne bunu. O zaman da sorarlar adama. Peki ne için yaşıyorsun.”
Emekli albay mahkeme heyetine karşı en son da şu cümleyi söylemiş; 

“Sizden tek talebim hukuku egemen kılmanız. Eğer bunu başaramazsak bu cumhuriyet çöker. üöker de ne olur? Hiçbir şey olmaz. Dün çökmüş bir imparatorluğun yıkıntıları üzerine ulusça yepyeni pırıl pırıl bir cumhuriyet kurduk. Bir kere yaptık, yine yaparız.”
Elbette bu tür savunmaların hukuki geçerliliği pek yok. Mahkeme heyetinin de öylesine dinlediğini sanıyorum.
Ama şu bir gerçek ki, yargılanan subaylar içinden çıktıkları orduya çok kırgın. Bırakın hukuksal desteği, moral takviyesi bile alamamaktan şikayetçiler.
Hele eski komutanların gelip hiçbir şey söylememeleri, sanıkların hepsinde müthiş öfke duygusu oluşturuyor.
Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri adına hiç de hoş bir durum değil bu.
*Can ATAKLI* / VATAN GZT. / 13 Mayıs 2011

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon'da tahliye!*

 
*İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi tahliye edildi. Gözaltındayken telefon rehberine sehven ekleme yapılmıştı* 
*AA*

İkinci "Ergenekon" davasının bir sonraki duruşması 6 Haziran 2011’de yapılacak.
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesindeki salonda yapılan duruşmada, söz alan tutuklu sanık eski İnönü üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Dr. Fatih Hilmioğlu, hakkındaki, üniversitede öğrencilerin fişlenmesiyle ilgili suçlamaya ilişkin, "Bu benim bilgim haricinde, güvenlik birimi tarafından yapılıp bana getirilmiş. Benden önceki dönemde öğrenciler birbirini bıçaklıyordu ve sürekli kavga dövüş vardı. Ben böyle bir üniversite devraldım. Eğer güvenlik birimleri görevi devraldığımda gelip bana böyle bir çalışma yapacaklarını söyleselerdi, yasa dışı olduğunu bilsem bile ’evet’ derdim" dedi.
Tutuklu sanık Hasan Atilla Uğur da daha önce dinlenen gizli tanık "Aydost"un kendisine iftira attığını savunarak, "Bu gizli tanık hakkında rüşvet alıp vermekten dava açılmıştır. Hakkımda söylediklerini tek tek delillerle çürüttüm" diye konuştu.
Sanık beyanlarının alınmasının ardından duruşmaya ara verildi.
Aranın ardından, sanık ve avukatların taleplerine ilişkin alınan ara kararlar, üye hakim Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu tarafından açıklandı.
Buna göre mahkeme heyeti, delil durumu, suç vasfının değişme ihtimali ve tutuklu kaldığı süreyi dikkate alarak, sanık Teğmen Mehmet Ali üelebi’nin tahliyesine karar verdi.
üelebi hakkında yurt dışına çıkış yasağı da koyan mahkeme heyeti, diğer tutuklu sanıkların bu hallerinin devamını kararlaştırarak duruşmayı 6 Haziran 2011’e erteledi.
Bu arada, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün’ün, Mustafa Balbay ve Tuncay üzkan’ın da aralarında bulunduğu 19 tutuklu sanığın tahliye edilmesi yönünde oy kullandığı görüldü.
Mehmet Ali üelebi’nin tahliyesinin ardından, davada yargılanan tutuklu sanık sayısı 23’e düştü. 


20.05.2011 20:24* / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Duruşma salonundan herkesin çıkarılmasını istedi!* 



"İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı" diye adlandırılan belgeye ilişkin görülen davanın 18’inci duruşması görülmeye başlandı. Dava kapsamında ilk kez dinlenecek olan gizli tanık ’Efe’ duruşma salonundan herkesin çıkarılması isteyerek, mahkeme heyetinin huzurunda ifade vermek istediğini söyledi. Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün de heyet ile birlikte gizli tanığın talebini değerlendirmek için duruşmaya ara verdi.
*DURUşMAYA 3 TUTUKLU SANIK KATILDI*
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’ndeki salonda yapılan duruşmaya, tutuklu sanıklar Albay Dursun üiçek ile Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım ve avukat Serdar üztürk katıldı. Tutuksuz sanıklar Ufuk Akkaya, İlhami ümit Handan ve üzel Yılmaz ile kırmızı bültenle aranmasına karar verilen Bedrettin Dalan ise duruşmaya gelmedi.
Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün duruşmaya katılan sanık ve avukatların tespitinin yapılmasının ardından gizli tanık "Efe" ve Abdullah Kaya’nın tanık sıfatıyla dinlenmesine karar verdi. Başkan şengün, gizli tanık Efe’nin, duruşma salonunun arkasındaki gizli tanık odasında hazır bulunduğunu ve üye hakim Hüsnü üalmuk’un da yanında bulunduğunu söyledi.
*"TANIğIN KİMLİğİNİN DEşİFRE OLMA İHTİMALİ VARDIR"*
Duruşma salonunun arka bölümündeki tanık odasından konuşan gizli tanık ’Efe’ ifade vermeden önce mahkeme heyetinden bir talebi olduğunu belirtti. Duruşma salonunun boşaltılarak mahkeme heyetinin huzurunda ifade vermek istediğini belirten Efe, kimliğinin de deşifre olmamasını istedi. Başkan Köksal şengün ise duruşma salonunun boşaltılmasının sadece izleyiciler ile sanıkların dışarı çıkarılması ile mümkün olabileceğini söyledi. Mahkeme Başkanı Köksal şengün, gizli tanık Efe’ye avukatların huzurunda da ifade verip veremeyeceğini sordu. Tanık Efe de kimliğinin deşifre olmaması halinde avukatlar huzurunda da ifade verebileceğini belirtti. Görüşü sorulan savcılar Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel ve Nihat Taşkın, "Tanığın kimliğinin deşifre olma ihtimali vardır. Takdir mahkemenindir" dedi. Mahkeme heyeti talebi değerlendirmek üzere duruşmaya ara verdi.
*İFADENİN ALINMASINA BAşLANDI*
Verilen aranın ardından alınan ara kararları okuyan Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Köksal şengün, gizli tanığın mahkemeye sunduğu dilekçede, kendisinin ad, soyad ve diğer kimlik bilgilerinin kullanılmasını ve bu bilgilerin basında da yer almasını istemediğini kaydettiğini anlattı.
Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel de, CMK ve Tanık Koruma Kanunu’nun ilgili maddeleri uyarınca duruşmada bulunma hakkı olan herkesin, yani tüm salonun boşaltılarak gizli tanığın dinlenmesini talep etti.
Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı şengün, gizli tanık "Efe"nin, kimliğini açığa çıkaracak yayınların yasak olduğuna ve yapılacak yayınlarda tanığın "gizli tanık Efe" olarak yazılmasına karar verildiğini belirterek, Tanık Koruma Kanunu gereğince, dinleyici ve basın mensuplarının salondan çıkarılmasına karar verildiğini kaydetti.
İzleyici ve basın mensuplarının dışarı çıkarılmasının ardından, sanıklar ve avukatların da bulunduğu duruşma salonunda, gizli tanığın ifadesinin alınmasına başlandı.


23.05.2011 12:17* / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*FLAş: Orgeneral Balanlı tutuklandı*



Balyoz Planı` soruşturması kapsamında Beşiktaş`taki İstanbul Adliyesine gelerek ifade veren Harp Akademileri Komutanı Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı, tutuklama istemiyle sevk edildiği mahkemece tutuklandı	

Eskişehir`de emekli Albay Hakan Büyük`ün evinde ele geçirildiği öne sürülen ve Balyoz darbe planı iddialarının bir bölümünü içerdiği belirtilen belgelerle ilgili yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında ifade veren Hava Harp Okulu Komutanı Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı tutuklama istemiyle mahkemeye sevk edilmişti. Mahkemeye çıkarılan Orgeneral Balanlı tutuklandı.

Balanlı Orgeneral düzeyinde tutuklananan ilk muvazzaf komutan oldu.

3 SAAT İFADE VERDİ

Balanlı, Beşiktaş`taki İstanbul Adliyesi`ne saat 10.00`da geldi. Hakim ve savcıların kullandığı protokol kapısından adliyeye giren Balanlı`ya iki koruma aracı eşlik etti. Balanlı soruşturma savcısı Hüseyin Ayar`a ifade yaklaşık 3 saat ifade verdi.

ARAüLAR üIKIş HAZIRLIğI YAPTI AMA

Saat 13.45`te önce Balanlı`yı getiren araçlar adliyenin çıkış kapısına geldi. Balanlı da kameraların görüntü almaması için yemekhane kapısında indi. Bu sırada Balanlı ve yanında bulunan avukatlar tekrar yukarı çıktı. İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Fikret Seçen`in bulunduğu katta çıkan Balanlı burada bir odada beklemeye başladı ve daha sonra mahkeme salonuna alındı.


30 Mayıs 2011 / *TüMGAZETELER*

----------


## bozok

*Bilgin Balanlı kararı Perinçek'i çıldırttı*

*Ergenekon sanığı ve İP lideri Doğu Perinçek çıldırdı. İşte Perinçek'i çıldırtan o karar...*

Ergenekon ana davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Doğu Perinçek, Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı'nın tutuklanmasına tepki gösterdi. Perinçek, mahkeme heyetinden cübbelerini çıkarmalarını ve davadan çekilmelerini istedi.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görülen Ergenekon ana davasının 185. duruşmasında İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek, emekli yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin ve Semih Tufan Gülaltay'ın da da aralarında bulunduğu 21 tutuklu sanık ile tutuksuz sanıklardan gazeteci Güler Kömürcü üztürk katıldı. 

Harp Akademileri Komutanı Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı'nın Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanmasını eleştiren Perinçek, Ergenekon ve Balyoz sürecini ise Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi kapsamında yapılan Amerika odaklı bir savaş olarak değerlendirdi. Perinçek, "Türkiye'nin iç savaşa gittiği düşmanlarca da ilan edilirken Harp Okulları Komutanının tutuklanıyor. Kimse buna yargı demesin. Bu bir iç savaştır. Türkiye'yi bu savaştan kurtaracak olan Türk ordusudur. Ancak Türk ordusunun morali sıfırlanmaya çalışılıyor." ifadelerini kullandı. 

CİHAN


31 Mayıs 2011 Salı, 12:10 / *BUGüN GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Nedim şener'e beraat!*



*"Ergenekon" soruşturması kapsamında tutuklu bulunan gazeteci Nedim şener, hazırladığı bir haberde eski emniyet müdürü Hanefi Avcığya ilişkin soruşturmanın gizliliğini ihlal ettiği gerekçesiyle yargılandığı davada beraat etti.*

Bakırköy Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca hazırlanan iddianamede, 30 Eylül 2010ğda Milliyet gazetesinde yayımlanan "şenay Avcı: Kimlikler görev gereğiydi" başlıklı haberde, Hanefi Avcığnın şüphelisi olduğu, İstanbul üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca yürütülen soruşturmanın gizliliğinin ihlal edildiği
iddia edilmişti. 

Geçen duruşmada araştırmacı gazeteci olduğunu ifade eden Nedim şener, emniyet mensubu olan şüpheli Hanefi Avcı'nin evinde vahim silahlar ele geçirildiği şeklinde basında haberler çıktığını hatırlatmıştı. şener, "Konuyu araştırmak için Hanefi Avcı'nın eşi şenay Avcı ile görüştüm. şenay Avcı ile yaptığımız görüşmede silahların eşinin görevi dolayısıyla ve istihbaratçı olması sebebiyle devlet tarafından kendisine verilen silahlar ve kimlikler olduğunu beyan etti. Ben de bu beyanının dayanaklarını sordum. O da arama sırasında düzenlenen tutanakları faksladı" dedi.

Nedim şener kendisini şöyle savunmuştu: "Bu tutanakları incelediğimde basında ruhsatsız olarak lanse edilen silahın tutanağın 1. sırasında yer almasına rağmen ruhsatın 34. sırada yer aldığını, dolayısıyla bu eşleştirme yapılmadan dikkatsizlik sonucu sanki ruhsatsız silahmış gibi kamuoyuna duyurulduğunu tespit ettim. Bir gazeteci olarak gerçeğin ortaya çıkarılması suretiyle adaletin sağlanmasını hedeflediğim için bu hususu suça konu yazıda kaleme aldım. Yazıda tek amacım ve hedefim buydu."


31.05.2011 14:08 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Albayın mezarı açılıyor!*



*Albay Kazım üillioğlu`nun ölümü ile ilgili olarak şüpheler üzerine Malatya Savcılığı talimatı verdi ve incelemelerin yapılması için mezarın açılmasına istedi.* 

Tunceli Jandarma Alay Komutanlığı görevini yürütürken lojmanında ölü bulunduktan sonra dış otopsisi yapılarak "intihar ettiği" sonucuna varılan Kazım üillioğlu ile ilgili soruşturma dosyası, oğlu Gökhan üillioğlu`nun müracaatı üzerine yeniden açılmıştı.

Malatya üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcılığı tarafından yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında, olayın yaşandığı tarihte Tunceli Valisi olan Atıl üzülgen ile birlikte dönemin Cumhuriyet Savcısı, Kurmay Başkanı, Jandarma Bölük Komutanı, üillioğlu`nun korumaları ve MİT görevlilerinin aralarında yer aldığı bir çok ismin ifadelerine başvurulduğu öğrenildi. Savcılık tarafından bilgilerine başvurulan kişiler arasında bölgede görev yapan gazeteciler de yer aldı.

Savcılık ayrıca üillioğlu`nun otopsi raporunu da inceleyerek kesin ölüm nedeninin belirlenebilmesi için Düzce`de bulunan mezarının açılmasına karar verdi.

-OTOPSİDE EKSİKLER BELİRTİLMİş-

üte yandan lojmanında ölü olarak bulunduktan sonra yapılan olay yeri incelemesi ve otopsi raporunda olayın "şüpheli" olarak ifade edildiği ve eksiklerin giderilmesi gerektiğinin belirtildiği öğrenildi.

Albay üillioğlu`nun oğlu Gökhan üillioğlu, 2010 yılı sonunda savcılığa başvurarak babasının suikast sonucu öldüğünü ileri sürmüş ve soruşturmanın yeniden açılmasını talep etmişti.

Gökhan üillioğlu`nun başvurusu üzerine Erzurum`a gönderilen dosyayı inceleyen savcılık, görevsizlik kararı vererek dosyayı Malatya`ya göndermişti.

AA

31 Mayıs 2011 / *TüMGAZETELER*

----------


## bozok

*Gizli Tanıklar Birer Birer Dökülüyor, "Efe de Deşifre Oldu!*



“Ergenekon” davasının neredeyse deşifre olmamış gizli tanığı kalmadı. 

Tanıklardan biri, savcıların ismini iddianameye *“sehven”* koyması üzerine deşifre olmuş, tutukluyken müracat edip gizli tanık olan ümit Sayın da sorgusu sırasında *“Anadol”* adlı gizli tanığın kendisi olduğunu ve savcıların *“Seni serbest bıraktırırız”* vaadi karşılığında gizli tanık olduğunu itiraf etmişti. Bir başka gizli tanık ise, savunma avukatlarından Vural Ergül tarafından mahkeme salonunda deşifre edilmişti.

*Son gizli tanık da kendi kendini imha etti*…Islak imza davasında ifadesi alınan “Efe” verdiği bilgilerle öyle güldürdü ki akıllara hemen *“Ergenekon arabama kene koydu”* diyen İliç Savcısı geldi. Radikal gazetesinden İsmail Saymaz, bu benzerliği somut örneklerle ortaya koydu. “Efe”nin düştüğü durum, kamuoyunda inandırıcılık sorunu yaratınca yandaş medya tanığın *“güvenilir bir üst düzey kamu görevlisi oldduğunu”* yazdı ve böylece Efe’nin “*Keneci savcı”* olduğu iddiası güç kazandı.

İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı'nın uygulandığı gerekçesiyle Erzincan'da soruşturma başlatan Savcı Osman şanal'ın gizli tanıklarından biri olan Efe'nin ifadelerinin, eski İliç Savcısı Bayram Bozkurt ile birebir örtüştüğü Radikal’den İsmail Saymaz tarafından ortaya konmuştu. Bu iddiaları Yenişafak’a yaptığı açıklama ile reddeden Bozkurt, Ergenekon’un kendisine kene ile suikast düzenlediğini iddia etmesi ile de gündeme gelmişti. Gizli tanık Efe’nin tanıklıkları ve ifadelerinin Savcı Bozkurt’unkiler ile aynı olması da dikkat çekmişti.

Bozkurt’un hazırladığı iddianameler ve Efe’nin imzaladığı ifadeler karşılaştırılarak imzaların aynı olduğu ortaya çıkınca Savcı Bozkurt’un Efe olduğu kesinleşmişti. İliç’teki bir maden şirketinden “rüşvet” istediği iddiaları ortaya atılan savcı Bozkurt hakkında ayrıca 12 soruşturma açılmıştı. Bozkurt, bu suçlamalar karşısında çaycıdan başsavcıya kadar herkesin Ergenekoncu olduğunu öne sürmüştü. Ergenekon’a karşı verdiği mücadeleden ötürü hedef alındığını iddia eden Bozkurt, Ergenekon örgütünün arabasına iki kez kene koyarak kendisine suikast girişiminde bulunduğunu ileri sürmüştü"...


http://haber.sol.org.tr/devlet-ve-siyaset/gizli-tanik-efe-nin-maceralari-haberi-42882


**

..."Dünkü gazetelerde, özellikle AKP’nin sözcüsü olan Sabah ve Zaman gazetelerinde ilginç bir haber vardı:

Gizli tanık Efe öyle sıradan biri değil, Erzincan veya yakın çevresinde Cumhuriyet Savcısı imiş!

Kimliğini ben şahsen tahmin ediyorum ama yazmak yasak.

şimdi gelelim ana konumuza! Savcı Bey, sen devletin Cumhuriyet Savcısı olarak görev yapan birisin. Herhalde belli konularda çok da duyarlısın! Darbeye karşı çıkıyorsun. Erzincan’da bu konuda atılmış olan adımları (!) mahkemede tek tek anlatıyor ve belli insanları suçluyorsun.

İyi de kardeşim, GİZLİ TANIK olmak bir Cumhuriyet Savcısına yakışır mı? 

Sen mert adamsan, yürekli ve onurlu adamsan, gizli değil açık tanık olarak, isminle cisminle çıkarsın mahkemenin huzuruna ve bütün bildiklerini aslanlar gibi anlatırsın.

Bu devlette, başında “Cumhuriyet” sözcüğü olan tek meslek savcılıktır.
Bu ülkede Cumhuriyet valisi, Cumhuriyet kaymakamı, Cumhuriyet hakimi, Cumhuriyet Genelkurmay Başkanı yoktur.

Sadece ve sadece Cumhuriyet savcısı vardır. Savcılık böylesine saygın ve önemli bir iştir.

Bir Cumhuriyet savcısına yakışır mı gizli tanık olmak?"...

Emin üölaşan, Sözcü, 26 Mayıs 2011


*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 27 Mayıs 2011

----------


## bozok

*Dink davasında Albay üz'e hapis cezası* 
 
*Hrant Dink'in öldürülmesinde ihmalleri olduğu gerekçesiyle dönemin Trabzon İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Ali üz ve Yüzbaşı Metin Yıldız 6 ay hapis cezasına çarptırıldı.*  
Trabzon ikinci Sulh Ceza Mahkemesi'nde görevi ihmal suçu ile yargılanan dönemin Trabzon İl Jandarma Komutanı Albay Ali üz ve 7 askerin davasında karar çıktı. 
Ali üz ve Yüzbaşı Metin Yıldız 6 ay hapis cezasına çarptırılırken, 2 asker beraat etti, 4 asker de 4 ay hapisle cezalandırıldı. 


02.06.2011 12:06 */ VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Nedim şener: Biz Silivri'de oturuyoruz zaten* 


*Cem TURSUN / İSTANBUL, (DHA)*

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında 88 gündür tutuklu bulunan gazeteci Nedim şener, basın yoluyla hakaret ve soruşturmanın gizliliğini ihlal ettiği iddiasıyla iki ayrı davada hakim karşısına çıktı. Hakim Metin Turan’ın duruşma sırasında oturabileceğini söylediği Nedim şener, Silivri Cezaevi’nde tutuklu olmasına atıfta bulunarak, "Biz Silivri’de oturuyoruz zaten" diyerek duruşma boyunca ayakta durdu.
*şENER EşİNE GüLüMSEMEKLE YETİNDİ*
Bakırköy 2. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görülen ve Milliyet Gazetesi’nde 3 Nisan 2010 tarihinde "Rüşvet paraları ceplerden taşıyor" başlığıyla yayımlanan haberinde gizliliği ihlal ve basın yoluyla hakaret ettiği iddiasıyla yargılanmasına başlanan sanık Nedim şener duruşmaya Silivri Cezaevi’nden getirildi. Tutuksuz sanık Milliyet Gazetesi eski Sorumlu Yazı İşleri Müdürü Hasan üakalkurt da duruşmada hazır bulundu. Duruşmaya ayrıca şener’in annesi Hüsniye şener, eşi Vecide şener, yeğeni Eda Yaman, yakınları ve taraf avukatları ile araştırmacı gazeteci Haluk şahin katıldı. Hakim Rüveyde Kaner’in izinli olması nedeniyle duruşmaya hakim Metin Turan hakimlik yaptı. Nedim şener’in aynı mahkemede, geçtiğimiz günlerde görülen duruşmasında, duruşmada salonunun küçük olması nedeniyle basın mensuplarının çoğu duruşmayı izleyememişti. şener’de eşine sarıldığı için hakim tarafından uyarılmıştı. Ancak bu duruşmada hakim bütün gazetecileri ve izleyicileri salona aldı. Nedim şener bu duruşmada eşi Vecide şener’e sarılmak yerine gülümsemekle yetindi.
*"BİZ SİLİVRİ’DE OTURUYORUZ ZATEN"*
Duruşmada ilki olarak tutuksuz sanık Hasan üakalkurt’un savunması alındı. Haberin yapıldığı dönemde gazetenin Sorumlu Yazı İşleri Müdürü olduğunu ifade eden üakalkurt, "Milliyet Gazetesi’nin yayın politikası ve benim habercilik anlayışım göz önüne alındığında gizliliği ihlal ve hakaret söz konusu olamaz. O günlerde güncel olan bir konuyu haber yaptık" dedi. Bu sırada ayakta bulunan sanık avukatları oturmak için izin istedi. Avukatlara izin veren Hakim Metin Turan ayakta duran Nedim şener’e de oturabileceğini söyledi. Bunun üzerine şener, Silivri Cezaevi’nde tutuklu bulunmasına atıfta bulunarak, "Biz Silivri’de oturuyoruz zaten" diyerek duruşma boyunca ayakta durdu.
*"BU ARA SUüLARI üZERİMİZE ATMAK MODA"*
Savunmasına devam eden üakalkurt’un "Eser sahibi belli olduğu için benim bu davada sanık olmama gerek yok. Nedim’in üzerine bırakmak istiyorum" sözleri salonda gülüşmelere neden oldu. Nedim şener ise "Bir Ergenekon davası sanığı 'İkiz kuleri de biz vurduk’ diyerek espri yapmıştı. Bu aralar suçları üzerime atma moda" diye konuştu.
*"HAKARET KASTIM YOKTU"*
Hükmün açıklanmasının geri bırakılmasını talep eden üakalkurt’un ardından Nedim şener’in savunmasının alınmasına geçildi. Haberin kendi haberi olduğunu ancak davaya konu haberin kendi haberinden ve başka haberlerden alıntı yapılarak Milliyet Gazetesi’nin internet sitesinde haber yapıldığını belirten şener, "Benim haberde kullandığım isimlerin ilk harflerinin yayınlanması kaynağımdan aldığım şekliyledir. Bu isimlerin hangi hakimler olduğunu bilmem mümkün değildir. Ancak dava açıldıktan sonra F.A.’nın Ferşat Aydın olduğunu öğrendim. Zaten haberdeki diğer rumuz isimleri kullanılan hakimlerin şikayetçi olmaması sadece Ferşat Aydın’ın şikayetçi olması kasıt taşımadığımızı gösteriyor" dedi. Haberin 3 Nisan 2010 tarihinde yapıldığını ancak daha sonra CNR Fuarcılık ve İstanbul Ticaret Odası ile ilgili rüşvet operasyonu yapılınca haber yeniden ele alındığını ifade eden şener, "Ayrıca bu operasyonda gözaltına alınıp tutuklanan Murat Yalçıntaş bana yazdığı mektupta bu haberle ilgili hakaret ettiğime dair bir konuya değinmemekte tam tersine gazetecilik faaliyetlerimi takdir etmektedir. Beraatime karar verilmesini ve hükmün açıklanmasının geri bırakılmasını talep ediyorum" dedi. Duruşma ileri bir tarihe ertelendi. Aynı mahkemede görülen ve Nedim şener’in eski Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı’yla ilgili soruşturma kapsamında bir tanığın ifadesini haberleştirerek gizliliği ihlal ettiği iddiasıyla açılan davada görüldü. şener bu davada da suçlamaları kabul etmedi ve beraatini talep etti. Duruşmalar ileri bir tarihe ertelendi.
*"ARAşTIRMACI GAZETECİLER AKVARYUMUN FİLTRESİ GİBİDİR"*
Nedim şener’e destek olmak için bir grup Gazetecilere üzgürlük Platformu üyesi de duruşmayı izledi. Duruşma çıkışında adliye önünde grup adına açıklama yapan gazeteci Haluk şahin ise şöyle konuştu:
"Gazetecilere üzgürlük Platformu olarak meslektaşımız Nedim şener’in duruşmasını izlemeye geldik. Duruşma listesi gazetecilerle doluydu. Demokrasilerde gazeteciler hayatlarını mahkeme koridorlarında ya da hapishanelerde geçirmezler. Herşeyden önce Nedim şener’in ve diğer gazeteci arkadaşlarımızın bir an önce hapisten çıkmaları, özgürlüklerine kavuşmalı ve gazetecilere yönelik kısıtlayıcı yasal engellerin en kısa zamanda kaldırılması gerektiğini bir kez daha anladık. Nedim şener ve Yazı İşleri Müdürü Hasan üakalkurt gizliliği ihlal ve hakaretle ilgili 2 basın davasından yargılandılar. Savunmalarını yaptılar. Soruşturmacı, araştırmacı gazeteciler akvaryumdaki filtreler gibidir. Hapiste bulundukları ve görevlerini yerine getiremedikleri ülkelerde akvaryumun suyu zamanla kirlenir, kokuşur. O yüzden halkın gerçekleri öğrenme hakkını yerine getirmeye çalışan tüm meslektaşlarımızın serbest bırakılmasını ve yasalarda gerekli değişikliklerin yapılmasını istiyoruz"


02.06.2011 13:22 */ VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*FLAş... Org. Balanlı tutuklandı*



*DHA*

'Balyoz Planı' soruşturması kapsamında Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesine gelerek ifade veren Harp Akademileri Komutanı Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı, tutuklama istemiyle sevk edildiği mahkemece tutuklandı. Balanlı, Orgeneral düzeyinde tutuklanan ilk muvazzaf.

Eskişehir'de emekli Albay Hakan Büyük'ün evinde ele geçirildiği öne sürülen ve Balyoz darbe planı iddiaların bir bölümünü içerdiği belirtilen belgelerle ilgili yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında tutuklanan Harp Akademileri Okulu Komutanı Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı, adliyeden çıkarıldı. Geldiği otomobile bindirilen Balanlı gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtsız bıraktı. Balanlı'nın içinde bulunduğu otomobili takip eden gazetecilerin önü koruma araçları tarafından kesildi. Balanlı, önce Merkez Komutanlığı'na götürüldü. Burada işlemleri tamamlanan Balanlı, Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi'ne teslim edildi.

3 SAAT İFADE VERDİ

"Balyoz" soruşturması kapsamında ifade vermek için sabah saatlerinde İstanbul Adliyesi'ne gelen Harp Akademileri Komutanı Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı, ifadesinin tamamlanmasının ardından önce tutuklanması istemiyle mahkemeye sevkedildi, ardından hakkında tutuklama kararı çıktı. Adliyeye sivil bir araçla gelen Balanlı, hakim ve savcıların girdiği arka kapıdan binaya girdi. Orgeneral Balanlı, Savcı Hüseyin Ayar'a 3 saat ifade verdikten sonra tutuklanması istemiyle mahkemeye sevkedildi.

Balyoz davası devam ederken, polisin Eskişehirğde hava istihbaratçı emekli Albay Hakan Büyükğün çiftliğinde yaptığı aramada, yeni belgelere ulaşılmıştı. İddiaya göre belgelerde, Adıyaman Menzil Tarikatığna ait Eskişehir Sivhisarğdaki Bilvanis üiftliği, Org. Balanlığnın 1ğinci Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı yaptığı dönemde, RF-4 keşif uçaklarıyla izlemeye alındı. Ayrıca çiftlikle ilgili karadan da istihbarat çalışmaları sürdürüldü. İrticai faaliyette bulunulduğu ileri sürülen çiftliğe operasyon yapılması için 2007 yılında düğmeye basıldı. Ancak operasyon son anda durduruldu. Belgeler arasında ayrıca ğgizliğ ve ğkişiye özelğ ibareli fişleme raporları ele geçirildi.

BAşBAKAN: "KONU YARGIDA"

Bu arada İstanbul'da seçim çalışmalarını sürdüren Başbakan Erdoğan, gazetecilerin Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı ile ilgili sorularına "şu an konu yargıda. Bir şey söyleyemem" diye yanıt verdi. 


*HüRRİYET* / 30 Mayıs 2011

----------


## bozok

*FLAş! Balyoz davasında yeni gelişme!*



*Aralarında Hava Harp Okulu Komutanı Tümgeneral İsmail Taş'ın da bulunduğu 6 askerden 4'ü tutuklandı...*  

''Balyoz Planı'' soruşturması kapsamında mahkemece sorgulanan 6 muvazzaf askerden, Hava Harp Okulu Komutanı Tümgeneral İsmail Taş'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 4'ü, ''Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümetini cebren ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs'' suçundan tutuklandı.

Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesinde, ''Balyoz Planı'' soruşturmasını yürüten özel yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Hüseyin Ayar tarafından ifadelerinin alınmasının ardından, tutuklanmaları istemiyle İstanbul Nöbetçi 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine sevk edilen Hava Harp Okulu Komutanı Tümgeneral İsmail Taş, Deniz Hakim Albaylar Ali Cengiz şirin ve Onur Uluocak, Deniz Kurmay Albay Rafet Oktar, Deniz Binbaşı Ayhan üstbaş ve Deniz Hakim Binbaşı Doğan Uysal'ın sorguları tamamlandı.

şüphelilere ilişkin dosyayı saat 21.00 itibariyle inceleyen nöbetçi hakim, saat 24.00'te başladığı ve 3 saat süren sorgulama sonunda Hava Harp Okulu Komutanı Tümgeneral Taş, Deniz Hakim Albay Uluocak, Deniz Kurmay Albay Oktar ve Deniz Binbaşı üstbaş'ın, ''Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümetini cebren ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs'' suçundan tutuklanmasına karar verdi.

Hakim, şüphelilerden Deniz Hakim Albay şirin ve Deniz Hakim Binbaşı Uysal'ın ise serbest bırakılmasına hükmetti.

Merkez Komutanlığına bağlı sivil plakalı araçlarla sabah saatlerinde Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesine getirilen 9 muvazzaf subaydan Albay Cumhur E. ve Askeri Hakim Yarbay Tülay D, savcılık sorgularının ardından serbest bırakılmıştı. Aralarında Hava Harp Okulu Komutanı Tümgeneral Taş'ın da bulunduğu 7 kişi ise mahkemeye sevk edilmişti. Mahkemeye sevk edilen 7 şüpheliden, daha önce safra kesesi ameliyatı olduğu öğrenilen Deniz Kurmay Albay Halit Nejat Akgüner, baygınlık geçirdiği için adliyeye çağrılan ambulansla hastaneye kaldırılmıştı.

YANLIşLIKLA ADLİYEYE GETİRİLEN ASTSUBAY

Bu arada, sabah saatlerinde adliyeye getirilen muvazzaf askerlerin arasında bulunan Astsubay Ahmet Dikmen'in, savcılıkta yanlışlıkla getirildiğinin belirlenmesi üzerine yeniden Merkez Komutanlığına götürüldüğü öğrenildi.

Yanlışlığın, normalde aynı isimde bir albaya gitmesi gereken tebligatın, Ahmet Dikmen isimli astsubaya gitmesi nedeniyle yaşandığı bildirildi. Albay Ahmet Dikmen'in ifadesinin ise başka bir zaman alınacağı belirtildi.

''Balyoz Planı'' soruşturması kapsamında bugüne kadar, Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı ve bugün tutuklanan Tümgeneral İsmail Taş'ın da aralarında bulunduğu, biri emekli 12 muvazzaf subay tutuklanmış oldu.


03.06.2011 09:03 / *haberform.com*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz davasında, Engin Alan'a tebrik yağdı*


*Balyoz Planı iddialarına ilişkin 196 emekli ve muvazzaf askerin yargılanmasına devam edilirken resmi olmayan sonuçlara göre MHP'den İstanbul milletvekili seçilen tutuklu sanık emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan'ı, sanıklar ve izleyiciler tebrik etti*

"Balyoz Planı" iddialarına ilişkin 196 emekli ve muvazzaf askerin yargılandığı davanın 30. duruşması görülmeye başlandı. Dava kapsamında, eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan ile Genelkurmay Muhabere ve Elektronik Bilgi Sistemleri (MEBS) Başkanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç, Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu ve Albay Dursun üiçek'in de aralarında bulunduğu 196 sanık yargılanıyor.

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nce Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'ndeki salonda yapılan duruşmaya tutuklu sanıklar eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına ve eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek ve Dursun üiçek'in de aralarında bulunduğu 149 tutuklu sanık katıldı. 16 tutuksuz sanık da duruşmada hazır bulundu. Hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan sanıklardan emekli Orgeneral Ergün Saygunğun ise GATAğdaki tedavisi devam ediyor. Mahkemeye gelen evrakları okuyan üye hakim Ali Efendi Peksak hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan Saygun hakkında emniyetten yazı geldiğini belirtti. Emniyetten gelen yazıda Ergün Saygun'un sağlık durumunun GATA'dan sorulduğu ve Saygun'un yatarak tedavisinin devam etmesinin gerektiğinin bildirildiği açıklandı. Genel Kurmay Başkanlığından gönderilen yazıda ise ,1. Ordu Komutanlığı ile Harp Akedemileri Komutanlığı arasında emir- komuta ilişkisinin bulunmadığı belirtildi.

ALAN'A TEBRİK YAğDI
Dün yapılan milletvekili genel seçimlerinde kesin olmayan sonuçlara göre MHP'den İstanbul milletvekili seçilen emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan'a duruşmada sanıklar ve izleyicilerden tebrik yağdı.

SES ALAN CİHAZLAR AVUKATLARIN TEPKİSİNE NEDEN OLDU
Duruşma salonunda tavandan sarkıtılan ses alan 15 cihaz avukatların tepkisine neden oldu. Eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın avukatı Celal ülgen, tavandan mikrofonların cihazların savunma hakkına el atmak olduğunu savunarak, "Avukatların aralarındaki konuşmaların ses kaydına tabi tutulması hukuk açısından felaket olur. Bu cihazların ne zaman açık olup ne zaman kapalı olacağını bilmiyoruz. Mahkemenizin ivedi olarak bu cihazların kaldırılması yönünde karar vermesini talep ederim" dedi. Tek tek söz alan sanık avukatları savunma haklarının kısıtlandığını belirterek, cihazlar kaldırılmadan savunma yapmayacaklarını ifade ettiler.

"MAHKEMENİN KARARIDIR"
Söz alan Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Diken duruşma salonundan tavadan sarkıtılan ses alan 15 mikrofonun konulmasının mahkemenin kararı olduğunu belirtti. Diken, "Duruşma devam ettiği sürece mikrofonlar açık kalacak, Biz heyet olarak dışarı çıktığımızda bu mikrofonlar kapatılacaktır" diye konuştu. Duruşma salonunda daha önce mahkemeye yönelik işlenen suçların tespit edilemediğini belirten mahkeme başkanı Diken, mahkemenin kontrol altına alınması ve güvenlik amaçlı ses cihazlarının duruşma salonuna konulduğunu ifade etti. Mahkeme heyeti avukatların cihazların kaldırılması yönündeki talebini reddetti. Kararın ardından bazı avukatlar duruşma salonunu terk etti.

Engin Alan'ın avukatı Ayhan Nacak duruşmaya verilen arada gazetecilerin Alan'ın milletvekili olmasıyla ilgili sorularını yanıtladı.

"SüRECİN KAü GüN SüRECEğİNİ YSK TAYİN EDECEK"
Avukat Ayhan Nacak, "Bundan sonra, mazbatayı almakla süreç başlayacak. Yüksek Seçim Kurulu'ndan mazbatayı aldıktan sonra, duruşmayı yapan 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine tahliye için başvuracağız ve onun kararını bekleyeceğiz" dedi. Alan'ın mazbatasını ne zaman alacağına ilişkin bir soruya ise Nacak, "Yüksek Seçim Kurulu'nun çalışmasına bağlı. Bizim dışımızda olan bir olay bu. Yüksek Seçim Kurulu il seçim kuruluna mazbatamızı gönderdiği zaman gidip alacağız. Sürecin kaç gün süreceğini YSK tayin edecek. Biz bilemeyiz" dedi.

"ENGİN ALAN PAşA TBMM'DEKİ YERİNİ ALACAKTIR"
Avukat Nacak mahkemenin tahliye yerine aksi yönde bir karar verip vermeyeceği sorusuna da yanıt verdi. Tutuklamanın bir tedbir olduğunu iddianamenin tanzim edilmemiş olmasının da kişinin suçlu olduğunu göstermediğini söyleyen Nacar, "Bu nedenle masumiyet karinesi nedeniyle mahkemenin de milletin kararına saygı göstereceğine inanıyorum" dedi. Başbakan Erdoğan'ın milletin kararıyla ilgili sözlerini de hatırlatan Nacak, " O nedenle milletin seçtiği teveccüh gösterdiği bir kişiyi tedbir mahiyetinde bir tutuklamayla içeride tutacağını zannetmiyorum. Engin Alan Paşa TBMM'deki, yerini alacaktır" diye konuştu.

"AYNI UYGULAMANIN YAPILACAğI KANAATİNİ TAşIYORUZ"
Engin Alan'ın " Yüce Türk milletinin iradesine herkes saygı göstermelidir" şeklinde konuştuğunu anlatan Nacak, Sebahat Tuncel'in de bu şekilde serbest kaldığının hatırlatılması üzerine Nacak, "Sebahat Tuncel örneğinde, mahkeme tahliye kararı verdi. Aynı uygulamanın yapılacağı kanaatini taşıyoruz. üünkü, aksi halde hukuk kişiler bazından yanlış bir uygulamaya yol açar. Bazısına tahliye bazısına tahliye olmama gibi bir durum hiçbir zaman söz konusu olmaz. O da hukuka olan güveni sarsar" dedi. Nacak, tutukluk halinin devamı yönünde bir karar çıkması durumunda ne yapacakları sorusuna ise, bir üst mahkeme ya da Yargıtay'a başvurma haklarının olduğunu söyledi. Nacak, " Ama ben bu olayın o safhalara gideceğini tahmin etmiyorum " yanıtını verdi.

"HERKES MESAJ GüNDERİYOR. TEBRİK TELEFONLARI GELİYOR"
Alan'a tebrikler gelip gelmediği de sorulan Nacak, "Tanıdığımız tanımadığımız herkes mesaj gönderiyor. Tebrik telefonları ediyor" dedi. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ya da komuta kademesinden herhangi bir tebrik telefonu alıp almadığı sorusuna ise Nacak, " şu anda beni onlardan arayan olmadı. İsim veremiyorum. şu ana kadar onlardan arayan olmadı" şeklinde konuştu.

Pınar üITAK KOYGUN - İdris TİFTİKüİ / İSTANBUL-DHA


13 Haziran 2011 - 20:42 /* POSTA GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz davası yarına ertelendi*



*BALYOZ Davası'nda ifade veren 7 tutuklu sanık suçlamaları reddederek, tahliyelerini istedi. Sanık savunmaların alınmasına ara veren mahkeme heyeti, duruşmayı yarın 09.30'a erteledi.*

13 Haziran 2011 Pazartesi 20:01

Tutuklu sanıklardan Emekli Albay Mümtaz Can, mahkemenin zamanını almamak için savunmasını özetleyeceğini ifade ederek, "İddianamede yer alan seminere katıldım ancak teorik bir takdim yapmadım. üzerime atılı suçu kabul etmiyorum" dedi. üetin Doğan ile geçmişte bir konuşmasının olmadığını savunan Can, "üetin Doğan'la sicil bağlantım bile yok. Komutanım şükrü Sarıışık bile emniyette beni tanıyamadı. İddia edilen yapılanmadan kişisel olarak bilgim olmadı. 'Balyoz Planı' çerçevesinde bana görev verildiği iddiası da asılsızdır. Ben ne görev aldım ne de görevlendirildim" diye konuştu.

3 SAAT İüİNDE 7 SANIK İFADE VERDİ

30 yıl TSK'da görev yaptığını ve pek çok takdir ödülü aldığını vurgulayan Can, "Benim gidecek başka vatanım yok. Bu ülke, subayına yapıştırdığı terörist yaftasının vicdan azabını çekecektir. Tahliyemi talep ediyorum" dedi. Sanık Albay Ahmet Topdağı da iddianamede kendine ilişkin bir delilin olmadığını belirterek, "Asılsız bir suçlamaya maruz kaldım. Benim bilgim ve rızam olmadığı halde hazırlandığı iddia edilen listede yer aldığımı kabul etmiyorum. Tahliyemi talep ediyorum" şeklinde konuştu. Tutuklu sanıklardan Cemal Candan, Gökhan Vural üstündağ, Fatih Altun, Faruk Oktay Memioğlu ve Mehmet Kaya Varol da savunmasını tamamladı. üç saat içinde ifade veren sanıklar suçlamaları reddederek, tahliyelerini ve beraatlerini istedi. 

GENELKURMAY BAşKANLIğI'NDAN GELEN YAZI

Savunmalara ara veren Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Diken, mahkemeye gelen evrakları okudu. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'ndan gelen yazıda, "Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek'in 6 Ağustos 2001 ve 30 Temmuz 2004 tarihleri arasında 1. Deniz Er Eğitim Alay Komutanı olarak İskenderun - Hatay'da görev yaptığı, 1 Ocak 2002 - 31 Aralık 2003 tarihleri arasında yurt içinde veya yurtdışında herhangi bir görevlendirme bilgisinin şahsi dosyası ile personel bilgi sistemi kayıtlarında olmadığı tespit edilmiştir" ifadelerine yer verildi. 

Tutuklu sanıkların savunmalarının alınmasına ara veren mahkeme heyeti, duruşmayı yarın saat 09.30'a erteledi.


*gundem724.com*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz davasında gerginlik*


14 Haziran 2011 17:17

"Balyoz Planı" iddialarıyla ilgili görülen davada, Cumhuriyet savcısı Savaş Kırbaş ile bazı sanık avukatları arasında tartışma yaşandı.

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada savunmasını yapan sanıklardan Recep Yıldız, kendi adının hem görevlendirmede yetkili personel listesi Ek-A'da hem de görev verilen personel listesi Ek-B'de yer aldığını söyledi.

Yıldız, karargah subayı olduğunu, sorumluluk alanının şube binasıyla sınırlı kaldığını ifade ederek, tankı, topu, silah ve mühimmatı, emrinde birlikleri olmadığını söyledi ve "31 yıl muvazzaf subay olarak görev yaptım. İllegal bir işe girmedim" dedi.

Sanık Yıldız, hakim Ali Efendi Peksak'ın, "Seminer boyunca geri bölge emniyeti ve iç tehdit konusu konuşuldu mu?" sorusuna, egemen harekat planı içinde dış tehdit konusunun da olduğunu, bu çerçevede iç tehdidin de konuşulduğunu anlattı.

Tutuklu sanıklardan Bekir Memiş'in de savunmasını tamamlamasının ardından çapraz sorgusu yapıldı.

Savcı Savaş Kırbaş, senaryo üzerinde çalışılırken bir ayaklanmanın farz edildiğini, bu kapsamda liste hazırlandığını, belli isimlere yer verildiğini belirterek, gözaltına alınacaklar arasında, Kadıköy ve üsküdar İmam Hatip Lisesi müdürlerinin isimlerinin geçtiğini anımsattı.

-İMAM HATİPLERİN SENARYODA YER ALMASI-

Kırbaş'ın "Bu şahıslar ne yapmış ki isimleri listede yer alıyor?" sorusuna Memiş, bu kişilere yönelik yapılan bir eylem, suikast veya aldatmacanın öğrencileri başka yönlere çekebileceğini, toplumsal olayların büyümemesi için bu kişileri korumak amacıyla isimlerinin söylendiğini anlattı.

Memiş, bu kişilerin farkında olmadan içlerine girmiş düşman, ajan veya örgüt sempatizanları tarafından yapılan söylentilerden etkileneceği gerekçesiyle listeye alındığını kaydetti.

Kırbaş'ın "Kadıköy İmam Hatip Lisesi Müdürünün yerine sizin isminiz olsa ne hissedersiniz?" sorusuna Memiş, "Niye yazdığını sorarım" diyerek, "Ben olsaydım, burada anlatılanlardan sonra korumaya yönelik olduğunu algılardım" dedi.

Savcı Kırbaş'ın, "Nasıl korumaya yönelik, onu anlamadım" sorusuna Memiş, "Buralar hassas ve kritik yerler arasında olduğu için" cevabını verdi. Kırbaş'ın "Bunlar görevden alınacak kişiler olarak geçiyor. Adamı korumak için mi görevden alacaksınız? O zaman Başbakan'a eylem yapılacak. Başbakan'ın görevden alınması mı gerekiyor? Bunun mantığı anlamsız" sorusuna Memiş, yaratılan senaryonun bu şekilde olduğunu söyledi.

Memiş, uygulanan senaryoda bu şekilde bir durum yaratıldığı için somut verilere dayandırılarak isimlerin kullanıldığını kaydetti.

Duruşmada söz alan Memiş'in avukatı Ramazan Bulut, sanıkların sorgu sırasında verdiği cevabın savcının hoşuna gitmeyebileceğini belirterek, "Bunu jest, mimik ve hareketleriyle tartışma ortamı yaratıyor, ortamı geriyor" dedi.

Duruşmada savunmasını yapan emekli albay Ali İhsan üuhadaroğlu da dava konusu seminerin düzenlendiği tarihte Kuzey Irak'a harekat planında yer alan 15. Kolordunun NBC taburunda bir bölüğün hazırlanması, 40 kadar aracın tren ve kara yolu ile sevki gibi, gerçek harekatın lojistik desteğini yaptığını söyledi.

Kur'an-ı Kerim'den bazı ayetler okuyan üuhadaroğlu, "Bana bu iftirayı atanlar, ahirette şehitlerimize hesap vereceklerdir. Vatanı ve milletimi sevmekten başka suçum yok" şeklinde konuştu.

üuhadaroğlu'nun avukatı Kemal Yener Saraçoğlu da iddiaların tamamın soyut verilerden oluştuğunu anlatarak, bu soyut verileri nasıl çürüteceklerini bilmediklerini kaydetti.

Tutuklu sanıklardan Harun üzdemir de iddia edilen seminere katılmadığını, kimseden emir almadığını ve kimseye bu konuda bir emir vermediğini ifade ederek, tahliye edilmesini istedi.

Hakkında yakalama kararı çıktığında İsviçre'de olduğunu ve durumu internetten öğrenince, uçakla İstanbul'a gelip Atatürk Havalimanı'ndaki polislere hakkında yakalama kararı olduğunu söylediğini kaydetti.

üzdemir'in avukatı şule Nazlıoğlu Erol da müvekkilinin delil karartma şüphesinin bulunmadığını, hakkında yakalama kararı çıktığında kendisinin yurt dışından gelerek teslim olduğunu ifade ederek, tahliyesine karar verilmesini istedi.

-SAVCI VE SANIK AVUKATI ARASINDA TARTIşMA-

Erol'un, Cumhuriyet savcılarının soru soruş şeklini eleştirmesi üzerine, savcı Kırbaş ile aralarında tartışma çıktı.

Savcı Kırbaş, "Benim nasıl soru soracağımı siz söyleyemezsiniz. Ben size nasıl avukatlık yapacağınızı söylemiyorum" demesi üzerine Erol, "Tecrübenizden dolayı bu soruları soruyorsunuz ve tarafsız durmuyorsunuz" şeklinde yanıt verdi.

Savcı Kırbaş da bunun üzerine "Buradaki savcı kaç yıllık olmalı size göre. Uzman savcıyı neye göre belirliyorsunuz. 30 yılık savcı olmak mı gerekiyor. Savunma yapmıyorsunuz sataşıyorsunuz. Siz kaç yıllık savcı istiyorsunuz?" dedi.

Avukat Erol da "Bu hazımsızlığınız nedir? Sabahtan beri söylediklerinizi yutkunuyoruz" yanıtını verdi.

Tartışma mahkeme başkanının araya girmesiyle sonlandırıldı.

Tutuklu sanık Mehmet Yoleri de uzun yılar terörle mücadele etikten sonra, 1998 yılından bugüne dek psikolojik rahatsızlık geçirdiğini anlattı.

şehit ailelerine şehit haber vermenin hala etkisinde olduğunu ifade eden Yoleri, "Bu yüzden hala ilaç içmeden gözüme uyku girmiyor" diyerek tahliyesini istedi.

Duruşma diğer tutuklu sanıkların savunmalarının yapılmasıyla devam ediyor.


*memurlar.net*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'a Savunma: "İşgüzarlık Yaptık"*



*Balyoz Davası'nda sanıklara Birinci Ordu'da 2003'te yapılan seminer soruldu. Sanıklardan Varol, "Gerçek isimleri kullanarak işgüzarlık yaptık" dedi.*


14.06.2011 *17:34:18*

195 sanığın darbeye teşebbüs iddiasıyla yargılandığı Balyoz Darbe Planı Davasığna Silivriğde devam edildi. Davanın 31ğinci duruşmasında tutuklu askerlerin savunma ve sorguları sürdü.

Sorguda, 2003 yılında Birinci Ordu Semineriğnde ele alınan konuların ayrıntıları gündeme geldi. Savunmasını yapan Emekli Tuğgeneral Mehmet Kaya Varol, seminerde gerçek kişi ve kurumların adının kullanılmasıyla ilgili olarak, "İşgüzarlık yaptık" ifadesini kullandı.

*31. Duruşma*
Silivriğde görülen davanın 31ğuncu duruşmasında, Eski kuvvet komutanları üzden ürnek ve İbrahim Fırtınağnın aralarında olduğu tutuklu ve tutuksuz 161 sanık hazır bulundu. Bir numaralı sanık olan Emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan duruşmaya katılmadı.

*Fişleme İddiasıyla Gündeme Gelmişti*
Duruşmada, tutuklu sanıklardan Emekli Tuğgeneral Mehmet Kaya Varol sorgulandı. 2004 yılında İstanbulğda 2ğinci Zırhlı Tugay Komutanı olan Varol, fişleme iddialarıyla gündeme gelmiş, daha sonra da YAş kararıyla emekliye sevk edilmişti.

*"Gerçek İsimleri Neden Kullandınız?"*
Balyoz Darbe Planığnın hazırlandığı ileri sürülen Birinci Ordu Komutanlığığndaki seminerde, sunum yapan isimlerden biri olan Emekli Tuğgeneral Varolğa, Balyozğun bir darbe planı olduğu iddiasının temel dayanaklarından olan "gerçek kişi ve kurum isimlerinin neden kullanıldığı" soruldu.

*"İşgüzarlık Yaptık"*
Art niyet olmadığını ileri süren Emekli Tuğgeneral Varol, Ordu Komutanlığından plan hazırlanırken somut verilerin -kullanılması talimatını aldıklarını anlattı.

Varol, bazı isimleri sunumu dahi cazip hale getirmek için kullandıklarını öne sürerek, "Buna ğişgüzarlıkğ da diyebiliriz" ifadelerini kulllandı.

Duruşmada Cumhuriyet Savcısı Savaş Kırbaş, "Belediye başkanlarının isimlerini neden kullandınız?" diye sordu.

Emekli Tuğgeneral Varol, bu soruyu yanıtlarken, senaryo gereği sıkıyönetim kanunundaki bir maddeyi gündeme taşımak için o isimlerin kullanıldığını ileri sürdü.


*trt.net.tr*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz davasını izlemeyenler bilmiyor: Balyoz nedir, seminer nedir?*


Bugünkü haberlere göre, dünkü Balyoz duruşmasında (elimize geçtiği zaman bu celseye ait tutanağı yayımlayacağız) Hakim Ali Efendi Peksak, Mehmet Kaya Varolğa 1.Ordu Seminerinde geri bölge emniyetiyle ilgili sunum yaptığını hatırlatarak, ğSunumunuzda Tuzla, Pendik, Sultanbeyli belediye başkanlarının adı, irticai faaliyetlere karıştıkları için gözaltına alınacaklar arasında geçiyor. Bir senaryoda gerçek yer ve isimlere yer verilir miğ diye sormuş.

Mehmet Kaya Varol ise, senaryolarda gerçek yer ve isimlere yer verilmemesi gerektiğini belirterek ğBazı isimleri sunumumu daha cazip hale getirmek için kullandım. Buna tabiri caizse işgüzarlık da diyebiliriz. Bu isimleri kullanmam onları görevden alacağım anlamına gelmez. Tamamen hayali bir senaryoğğ demiş.

Balyoz davasını izleyenler, Balyoz darbe planı ile ilgili tüm belgelerin dijital olarak 11 nolu CDğde kayıtlı olduğunu ve de (Genelkurmay, Kara ve Hava Kuvvetlerinden 15 gözlemcinin nezdinde gerçekleştirilen) 1nci Orduğdaki plan seminerinde ise Balyozğun Bğsinin geçmedigini biliyorlar.

Star, Taraf ve Zaman muhabirleri (bu ikisi arasındaki ayırımı bilmediklerinden olsa gerek) bugün şöyle haberler yapmşlar:

*Star: ğPlanı gerçek isimlerle ben hazırladımğ itirafı*

ğBalyoz davası tutuklu sanığı emekli Tuğgeneral Mehmet Kaya Varol, altında imzası olan ve Balyoz Darbe Planı seminerinde tartışılan planı hazırladığını kabul etti.ğ

*Taraf: Balyozğu cazip göstermiş*

ğBalyoz Darbe Planı Davasığnm dünkü duruşmasında savunma yapan emekli tuğgeneral Mehmet Kaya Varol, Balyozğun konuşulduğu seminerde yaptığı sunumda Tuzla ve Sultanbeyli belediye başkanlannm isimlerinin yer almasıyla ilgili ğBazı isimleri sunumumu daha cazip hale getirmek için kullandım. Buna tabiri caizse işgüzarlık da diyebilirizğ dedi.ğ

*Zaman: Balyoz sanıkları çarpraz sorguda çözülüyor*

ğCamilerin bombalanması, Türk jetlerinin düşürülmesiğ gibi planları doğrulayan ifadeler kullanan Varol, sanıkların ğsenaryoğ olduğunu iddia ettiği Balyoz seminerinde gerçek isimlerin kullanılmasını da ğişgüzarlıkğ olarak niteledi(ğ) Seminer planı hazırlanırken ordu komutanlığından seminerde somut verilerin kullanılması gerektiği yönünde emir bulunduğunu ifade eden Varol, darbe planlarının yer aldığı 11 Noğlu CDğnin doğru olduğunu ifade eden açıklamalar yaptı.ğ

***

Yine yukarıdaki haberlerden oyle anlaşılıyor ki, Varolğun çapraz sorgusunda Savcı Kırbaş, Varolğun 2007ğde yaptıgı bir telefon konuşmasına istinaden şu soruyu sormuş:

*ğğSizin sadakat anlayışınız bu mu?ğğ*

ğTSKğyı yönetenler yürekli değil mi? Bu cümleler sizin düşüncelerinizi yansıtan cümleler mi?ğ

163 sanığın tutuklu olarak yargılandığı Balyoz davasındaki iddiaların dayanağı olan (dijital) kanıtlarla ilgili gerçeklere ulaşmak amacıyla sanıklara çesitli sorular yönelten özel yetkili savcı Kırbaş, daha once de Șükrü Sarıışıkğın çapraz sorgusunda 12 Eylül darbesine atfen şu soruyu sormuştu (34. Celse tutanağı, sayfa 20):

ğ11 Eylülde başka ordu mu vardı? Bu da hep söylenir. Niye orda o gün yapmadı işini?ğ

Not: Silivriğdeki Balyoz duruşmalarını izlemek ücretsiz, girişte bilet parası alınmıyor.


15 Haziran 2011 /* http://cdogangercekler.wordpress.com*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz davasında albaya sürpriz tutuklama*



*Albay Zeki üçok, dün Eskişehir'de ele geçen belgelere ilişkin sorgusunun ardından Balyoz davasından da tutuklandı...*

Emekli Albay Ahmet Zeki üçok 'Sahte çürük' davasının tutuklu sanığı Albay Ahmet Zeki üçok'un, 'Balyoz Darbe Planı' soruşturması kapsamında dün Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'nde ifadesi alındı.

Albay üçok, tutuklu bulunduğu Hasdal Askeri Cezaevinden ring aracıyla adliyeye getirildi. Tutukluların kullandığı kapıdan binaya alınan üçok, üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Hüseyin Ayar'a ifade verdi. üçok, ifadesinin ardından Balyoz davasından da tutuklanması talebiyle İstanbul Nöbetçi 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne sevk edildi. üçok, Balyoz davasından da tutuklandı.

ORAJ SORUşTURMASI İüİN üNLEM ALMIş

'Sahte çürük' davasının 1 numaralı tutuklu sanığı üçok, Eskişehir'de emekli Albay Hakan Büyük'ün evinden çıkan Balyoz belgelerine ilişkin ifade verdi. Eskişehir'de ele geçirilen belgelere göre üçok, Oraj Harekat Planı hakkında olası bir soruşturmaya karşı önlem aldığı ortaya çıkmıştı. Mart 2003 tarihli 'hukuki önlemler' yazılı belgede 2 maddelik 'çok gizli' damgalı bilgilendirme notu bulundu. Altında 'A. Zeki üçok, Adli Müşavir' yazılı iki maddelik bilgilendirme notu şöyle: Oraj Harekat planı hakkında olası yapılacak soruşturmada 2. Taktik Hava Kuvveti Komutanlığı Askeri Mahkemesi ve Askeri Savcılığı'nca gerekli tedbirler alınmıştır. Soruşturmanın her aşamasının kontrol altında tutulabileceği ve yönlendirilebileceği değerlendirilmektedir. Arz ederim."

İFADE VERMEMİş

Kayseri 2. Hava İkmal Bakım Merkez Komutanlığı'nda görevli üç astsubayın ifadesini hipnozla işkence yaparak almakla suçlanan Hava Kuvvetleri eski Askeri Savcısı Ahmet Zeki üçok'un, yargılandığı Kayseri 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmaya sağlık gerekçesiyle gitmediği öğrenildi.


*toplumsalhafiza.com* / 02-06-2011 07:55

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz davasında Gölcük belgeleri* 



''Balyoz Planı'' davasında, tutuklu sanıklar Emin Küçükkılıç ve Kasım Erdem'in savunmaları tamamlandı. Davada Gölcük belegeleriyle ilgili bilirkişi raporu da yer aldı. 

-''BALYOZ PLANI'' DAVASI 

-DURUşMADA, TUTUKLU SANIKLAR EMİN KüüüKKILIü 

VE KASIM ERDEM'İN SAVUNMALARI TAMAMLANDI 

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada savunmasını yapan Küçükkılıç, ''Atılı suç, hakikaten atılmış üzerime. 8 aydır içerideyim. Bana ne görev verildiyse, daha önce katıldığım seminerlerdeki gibi, görevin icabını yaptım'' dedi. 

Küçükkılıç'ın avukatı Mustafa Kavaklıoğlu da Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu ile Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesine başvuruda bulunacaklarını, bunun için mahkemenin, duruşma salonunun fotoğrafları ile salonda kullanılan görüntü, kayıt sistemi ve mikrofonların teknik özelliklerini kendilerine vermesini istedi. 

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı ümer Diken, bu talebin, salondan sorumlu olan Silivri Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına yapılması gerektiğini söyledi. 

Diken ayrıca, duruşma salonundaki izleyicilerin oturduğu sıraların arkasında, elinde Türk Bayrağı ile oturan bir kişi olduğunu belirterek, ''Elinde Türk Bayrağı ile oturarak neyi anlatmak istiyor? Burada bulunan herkes Türk vatandaşı ve bayrağa saygılı'' dedi. Diken'in talimatı üzerine görevli bir askerin uyardığı bu kişinin bayrağı topladığı görüldü. 

üye hakim Ali Efendi Peksak da, Küçükkılıç'ın, NATO komutasındaki karargaha bağlı istihbarat şube müdürü olarak çalıştığını ifade ederek, ''Sunumunuz iç tehdit, doğal afetlerle ilgili çalışmaları kapsıyor. Doğal afetlerle ilgili bir birim varken, istihbarat alanındaki bir kişiye böyle bir görev verilmesi uygun mu?'' diye sordu. Küçükkılıç da verilen görev üzerine sunumu yaptığını söyledi. 

üye hakim Murat üründü'nün, ''Savunmanızda, 'Piyango bana vurdu, sunumu ben yaptım' dediniz. İstihbarat alanında çalışmanızın bir etkisi oldu mu?'' sorusuna karşılık Küçükkılıç, NATO'ya bağlı çalıştıkları için harekat başkanlarının Albay Patton olduğunu, ancak albayın Amerikalı olduğu için böyle bir seminere katılamayacağını kaydetti. 

Küçükkılıç, bu nedenle kendisinin seminere katılarak sunum yaptığını, sunumu için de bilgi topladığını anlattı. 

Savcı Savaş Kırbaş da, Küçükkılıç'ın seminerdeki sunumundan, ''Görevden alınacak kamu görevlilerinin yerine mutlaka askeri personel getirileceği'' şeklindeki bölümü okudu. Küçükkılıç, kendi senaryosunun bu şekilde olduğunu, kendisine göre bu şekilde yazdığını kaydetti. 

Kırbaş, Küçükkılıç'a, sunumunda ''Potansiyel tehdit olacak şahısların gözaltına alınacaklarını'' ifade ettiğini belirterek, ''Hukukta böyle bir şey yok. Bir şey yapmamış. Potansiyel, kişiden kişiye göre değişir'' dedi. 

Küçükkılıç'ın, ''Birden fazla kişi aynı konu hakkında çözümler getiriyor. Bunlar da tartışılıyor'' sözlerine karşılık Kırbaş, ''Potansiyel tehdit bana Guantanamo'yu hatırlattı. Siz de 'Bu sunumu yapmazsam fırça yerdim' dediniz'' diye konuştu. 

Küçükkılıç, ''Görev geldi, gittim. 2010'da 'Gel bakayım' (Balyoz Planı davası) denilince, bu görevlendirmenin pek de hayırlı olmadığını gördüm'' ifadesini kullandı. 

Tutuklu sanıklardan Kasım Erdem de savunmasında, hakkındaki suçlamaları kabul etmedi. 

Duruşma yarına ertelendi. 

-BİLİRKİşİ RAPORU- 

Bu arada, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığının, Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığında 6 Aralık 2010'da yapılan aramada bulunan ve Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı ile ilgili hususları içerdiği iddia edilen dosyaları inceleyen bilirkişi heyetinin raporu da mahkemeye ulaştı. 

Raporda, 5 nolu hard disk içerisinde ''Oraj Hava Harekat'' adı altında bulunmuş 42 adet dosyaya ilişkin Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığının yürüttüğü idari soruşturma kapsamında bilirkişi incelemesi yapıldığı kaydedildi. 

Raporun sonuç ve değerlendirme bölümünde, 6 uzman tarafından gerçekleştirilen incelemede personel, teknik analiz ve içerik itibariyle değerlendirme yapıldığı kaydedildi. 

Personel açısından yapılan incelemede, dava konusu planın yapılanmasında yer aldığı iddia edilen personelin büyük bir kısmının dosyalarının 3-6 şubat 2003 tarihlerinde bilgisayar ortamında oluşturulduğu görüntüsü verildiği ifade edilerek, şöyle denildi: 

''30 Ağustos 2003 tarihinde Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığını üstlenecek bir pozisyonda görev yapan Halil İbrahim Fırtına'nın bu göreve gelmesinden 7 ay önce selefi Orgeneral Cumhur Asparuk'un tesirsiz hale getirilmesini kapsayan illegal bir yapılanmanın öncülüğünü üstleniyor olması akla ters bir muhakemedir.'' 

-İüERİK ANALİZİ- 

Belgelerin teknik incelemesinde ise ''İhtimalat planı'' , ''üzel flo eğitim.doc'' ve ''Kapak.doc'' gibi dosyaların sayfa düzenlerindeki teknik benzerliklerin 10 ile 14 noktada birebir örtüşmesinin, dosyaların bir veya birkaç bilgisayardan manipülatif üretildikleri şüphesini kuvvetle yarattığı kaydedildi. 

İçerik açısından yapılan incelemeye göre de, dokümanlar arasında yer alan yazı, direktif, plan ve eklerinin hiçbir sayfasında ıslak imza bulunmadığı belirtilerek, ıslak imza bulunmayan elektronik ortamda hazırlanmış verilerin hukuki delil niteliği taşımadığı anlatıldı. 

İncelenen dokümanlarda en basit bir askeri yazıda bile yapılamayacak kural ve yazışma hatalarının yer aldığı dile getirilen raporda, anlam ve kavram bütünlüğünün olmadığına, yazının tanımlanması ve kayıt altına alınması için şart kriterlerden biri olan ''dosya numarasının'' da plana ilişin yazışmaların hiçbirinde bulunmadığına işaret edildi. 

Yazılarda tarih kısmının konunun bulunduğu satıra konulduğu, bunun normalde dosya numarasının satırına yazılması gerektiği anlatılarak, böyle basit bir hatanın yapılmasından ''yazıların aynı kişi ya da kişilerce yazıldığı anlamının çıkarılabileceği'' kaydedildi. 

Raporun sonuç bölümünde de ''Her yönüyle hatalı ve tutarsız söz konusu yazılarda, seçilmiş bir kısım komutan ve personelin, sözde görevler verilerek veya yazı içerisinde ve ekinde isimleri veya imza blokları yer almak suretiyle vazifesiyle bağdaşmayan ve başarması imkansız görevler verilmek suretiyle, hayal ürünü bir yapılanma içine çekildiği değerlendirilmiştir'' ifadesine yer verildi.


*muhakeme.net* / 17 Haziran 2011

----------


## bozok

*Boş ağabey Yaşar Büyükanıt mı?*



*Balyozda savunma yapan emekli Tuğg. M. Kaya Varolğa, savcı 2007′de yaptığı telefon konuşmasında geçen ğAğabey de boş çıktı ağabey değ cümlesindeki ğağabeyğin kim olduğunu sordu.* 

Balyoz davasının dünkü duruşmasında savunma yapan emekli Tuğgeneral Mehmet Kaya Varolğa savcı Savaş Kırbaş, 2007′de yaptığı telefon konuşmasında geçen ğAğabey de boş çıktı ağabey değ cümlesindeki ğağabeyğin kim olduğunu sordu.

Susma hakkını kullanacağını belirten Varolğa Kırbaş bu sefer de ğAğabey dediğiniz Yaşar Büyükanıt mı yoksa?ğ sorusunu yöneltti. Varol bu soruyu da suskunluğunu koruyarak cevapsız bıraktı

ğBalyoz planığ iddialarıyla ilgili davanın dünkü duruşmasında emekli Tuğgeneral Mehmet Kaya Varol, savunma yaptı.

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesiğnce Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesiğnde oluşturulan salondaki duruşmada çapraz sorgusu yapılan Varol, söz konusu seminerin sunumunun elinde olmadığını ifade ederek, ğAradan 8 yıl geçti. Sunumda ne söylediğimi bilmiyorum. Sıradan bir seminerdi, yapıldı, bittiğ diye konuştu. Seminerde yazılanların gerçekleştirilmediğini belirten Varol, seminerde yazılanların hepsinin hayali olduğunu savundu.

SUSMA HAKKINA SIğINDI

Savcı Kırbaşğın, Varolğun birinci ğErgenekonğ davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Hayrettin Ertekin ile 2007 yılında yapılan telefon konuşmasını gündeme getirmesi üzerine araya giren Varol, bunun davayla ilgisi olmadığını belirterek, sorulmamasını istedi.

Varolğun bu konuyla ilgili sorulara cevap vermeyeceğini belirtmesi üzerine Savcı Kırbaş, ğBen okuyayım, cevap verip vermemek size kalmışğ dedi. Varolğun avukatı Ahmet Koç da söz alarak 2007 yılına ait bir telefon konuşmasının suç tarihi 2003 olduğu belirtilen bir davada delil olarak sunulmasının savcının iyi niyetli olmadığının göstergesi olduğunu savundu.

HAKİMDEN FIRüA

Savcı Savaş Kırbaş ise telefon konuşmasında ğAğabey de boş çıktı ağabey değ diye geçen cümledeki ğağabeyğin kim olduğunu sorması üzerine Varol, ğBu sorunuzun davayla ilgisi yok. Cevap vermeyeceğim. Susma hakkımı kullanacağımğ dedi.

Varol, Savcı Kırbaşğın, ğAğabey dediğiniz Yaşar Büyükanıt mı yoksa?ğ sorusuna cevap vermeyeceğini bildirdi.

Varolğun avukatı Ahmet Koçğun tekrar söz alarak ğO telefon konuşmalarının dosyadan çıkarılması gerekiyor. Bu nedenle bu soruyu sorulmamış kabul ediyorumğ demesi üzerine, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı ümer Diken, mahkeme heyetinin ilerde neyin delil olup olmayacağını heyet olarak değerlendirileceğini belirterek, savcının soru sormasına devam etme kararı verdiğini açıkladı.

SAYGUN VE BAşBUğğA SALVO

Savcı Kırbaş, telefon konuşmalarında geçen ğYani Ergun Saygun terörü merörü, güneydoğu falan bilmez, o da bilmez İlker Başbuğ da bilmez. Bunlar kıta komutanı değil ki sosyete bunlar, salon subayığ bölümünü okuduktan sonra ğSizin sadakat anlayışınız bu mu?ğ diye sordu.

Sanık Mehmet Kaya Varol, bu soruya da cevap vermedi. Soruya tepki gösteren avukatlar ile mahkeme heyeti başkanı arasında tartışma çıktı. Savcı Savaş Kırbaşğın telefon konuşmalarını okuduktan sonra ğTSKğyı yönetenler yürekli değil mi? Bu cümleler sizin düşüncelerinizi yansıtan cümleler mi?ğ diye sorduğu Varol, susma hakkını kullanacağını bildirdi.

İşGüZARLIK YAPTIM

Hakim Ali Efendi Peksakğın ğseminerdeki konuşmasında Tuzla ve Sultanbeyli belediye başkanlarının isimlerinin bulunduğunuğ hatırlattığı Varol, ortada art niyet olmadığını, böyle bir art niyet olması durumunda hiçbir ismin açık yazılmayacağını kaydetti.

ğSeminer planı hazırlanırken ordu komutanlığından seminerde somut verilerin kullanılması gerektiğiğ diye emri bulunduğunu ifade eden Varol, ğBazı isimleri sunumumu daha cazip hale getirmek için kullandım. Buna tabiri caizse işgüzarlık da diyebiliriz. Bu isimleri kullanmam onları görevden alacağım anlamına gelmez. Tamamen hayali bir senaryoğ diye konuştu.

Duruşmada söz alan İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Savaş Kırbaşğın ğneden Tuzla ve Sultanbeyli belediye başkanlarının isimlerini kullandığınığ sorması üzerine Varol, senaryo gereği sıkıyönetim kanunundaki bir maddeyi gündeme taşımak için o isimlerin yer aldığını, başka isimlerin de kullanılabileceğini kaydetti.

*Sosyetik fişleme emekli ettirmişti*

Tuğgeneral Mehmet Kaya Varolğun başında bulunduğu İkinci Zırhlı Tugay Komutanlığığnın kaymakamlıklara geçtiği ve altında ğTugay Komutanı namınağ bir Piyade Kurmay Binbaşığnın imzasının bulunduğu ğfişleme yazısığ kamuoyunda büyük yankı uyandırmıştı. 

Kaymakamlıklara gönderilen istihbarat yönergesinde ğbölücü ve yıkıcığ faaliyetlerde bulunan kişi ve kurumlar hakkında bilgi toplanması istenmişti. Tuğgeneral Varolğun kaymakamlıklara yazı göndererek, ğABD ve AB yanlısı kişiler ile yüksek sosyeteğ hakkında istihbarat toplanmasını istediği iddia edilmişti. Varolğun gazetelerde yer alan ğSosyetik Fişlemeğ skandalının ardından Genelkurmay, ğGereği yapılacakğ açıklaması yapmıştı. İstanbul Maltepeğdeki İkinci Zırhlı Tugay Komutanı Tuğgeneral Mehmet Kaya Varolğun fişleme skandalına adının karışması üzerine 2000 yılındaki YAşğta emekliye sevk edilmişti.

*AA*


*damarfm.com* / 15 Haziran 2011

----------


## bozok

*Generalin ajandası, savunmaları çürüttü*



*Balyoz davasının 30. duruşmasında, sanık savunmalarından çarpıcı bilgiler çıktı. Savcı Savaş Kırbaş’ın soruları da, sanıkları zor durumda bıraktı.* 

Kırbaş, tutuklu sanık emekli Tuğgeneral Faruk Oktay Memioğlu’na, kendisinde ele geçen ajandadaki notları ve CD’leri sordu.

Memioğlu, ajandanın 1 Ocak 2003 tarihli sayfasında el yazısıyla yazılan ve sonu “Yetkisiz müdahale yok. Her şey emir-komuta zinciri içinde olacak.” şeklinde biten ifadelerini kabul etti.

“8 sene geçmiş, demek ki direktifleri o zaman öyle anlamışım.” dedi. Savcı da, bu notların Balyoz sanıklarının savunmasını çürüttüğünü söyledi. Bu sırada yardıma koşan üetin Doğan, “Not defterinde yazıların nasıl olduğunu bilmiyoruz, Faruk’a öneririm, bir baksın. Sahte olabilir.” diye araya girdi.

Balyoz davasının dünkü duruşmasında savcının soruları, Balyoz sanıklarını zor durumda bıraktı. Savcı Kırbaş, sanıklardan emekli Tuğgeneral Faruk Oktay Memioğlu’na evinden çıkan 76 numaralı CD’nin kendisine ait olup olmadığını sordu. Memioğlu’nun, “Evimden 125 adet CD çıktı şimdi ben ne bileyim bunu. İçeriği hakkında bilgi verin.” demesi üzerine savcı da CD’nin içeriğindeki fişleme nitelikli bilgileri okudu. Bunun üzerine Memioğlu, “Bu yanılmıyorsam Ege Ordu Komutanlığı’nda hazırlanmıştı. şimdi burada Ege Ordu Komutanlığı mı yargılanıyor?” şeklinde tepki gösterdi. Savcı da, karşılık olarak “Bu CD’nin içinde olasılığı yüksek tehlikeli senaryoyla bağlantılı olarak gerçek somut kuruluşların adı bulunuyor. Bu nedenle soruyorum.” diye cevap verdi. Memioğlu ise “1996 yılında sanırım İstihbarat Başkanlığı tarafından hazırlanmıştı.” cevabını verdi. Savcı daha sonra Memioğlu’nun evinde ele geçirilen mavi ajanda içindeki notlardan sorular yönetti. Balyoz planının hazırlanması sürecine denk gelen ajandanın 1 Ocak 2003 tarihli sayfasındaki el yazısı notları okudu. Buna göre, “1 Ocak 2003 tarihli sayfası,- 31 Ocak 2001;- 14.30 Kor Kh. Sn.Or.K’nın SINEVİZYON’dan direktifleri:-3 Kasım’dan itibaren siyasi hayat yeniden şekillendi. Her şey yasal ve kitabına uygun. Ancak hukuki olduğunu söylemek mümkün değil. Gerekli uyarılar yapılmıştır . MEB Dini Eğitim Bakanlığı oluyor. Sorumlu yetkisiz Başbakan ve Sorumsuz yetkili başkası var. Yetkisiz müdahale yok. Her şey emir komuta zinciri içinde olacak.” şeklindeki notları tek tek okudu. Memioğlu, o sırada 15. Kolordu Komutanlığı’ndan gelen direktifler olduğunu doğruladı. Memioğlu, “8 sene geçmiş, demek ki direktifleri o zaman öyle anlamışım.” diye cevap verdi. Kırbaş, “Sanıklar şimdiye kadar ‘hükümet yeni kuruldu, nasıl hemen darbe planı yapılsın’ şeklinde savunma yapıyordu. Sizin bu notlarınız bütün bu savunmaları çürütüyor.” diye konuştu.

Bu sırada yerinden konuşan davanın bir numaralı sanığı üetin Doğan’ın, “Not defterinde yazıların nasıl olduğunu bilmiyoruz. Faruk’a öneririm bir baksın. Sahte olabilir.” dediği duyuldu.

*GATA: Saygun’un dışarı çıkması risk!*

üye Hakim Ali Efendi Peksak, duruşma öncesi dosyaya gönderilen evrakları okudu. Hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan Ergin Saygun’un hastalığıyla ilgili olarak GATA’dan gönderilen yazıda, risk taşıdığından tedavisine hastanede devam edilmesinin uygun görüldüğünü ifade etti. Genelkurmay’dan gelen yazıda ise Dursun üiçek’le ilgili 1 Ocak 2002-31 Aralık 2003 tarihlerinde sürekli ve geçici olarak herhangi bir görevlendirme yapılmadığı aktarıldı.

*ZAMAN*


*damarfm.com* / 14 Haziran 2011

----------


## bozok

*Savcının sorusu üetin Doğanğı kızdırdı*



*Balyoz davasının tutuklu sanığı üetin Doğan, Savcı Kırbaşğın, sorusu karşısında sinirlerine hakim olamadı.* 

Balyoz davasının tutuklu sanığı üetin Doğan, Savcı Kırbaşğın, ğOrdudan herhangi bir şekilde ilişiği kesilenlerin dışarıda bir işe girmelerini engellemek ne kadar doğru?ğ sorusuna, ğBu soruya ancak gülünür.ğ diyerek güldü. Kırbaşğın ğBunda gülünecek ne var?ğ demesi üzerine Doğan, ğBu konuda Başbakanlığın genelgesi var. Siz gerçekten evcilik oynar gibi darbe palanı mı yapıldığına inanıyorsunuz? şov mu yapıyoruz? Egemen planı bilmiyorsunuz, oturduğunuz savcılık makamına saygım var ama sınırları zorluyorsunuz.ğ dedi.

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesiğnde görülen Balyoz davasında tutuklu sanık Yurdaer Olcanğın çapraz sorgusuna devam edildi. üye hakim Peksak, sanığa 1. Orduğyu kapsayan bir seminer planı yapıldığını yönündeki ifadeleri hatırlatarak, ğHava ve Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığığndan alınan destekle bu palanın yurt semineri haline dönüşmüyor mu? Yani 1. Ordu görev sahası dışına taşılmış olmuyor mu?ğ diye sordu. Seminerde yurdun tamamını ilgilendiren konların tartışıldığını söyleyen Olcan, söylediği sözlerin de bu tartışma konuları ile ilgili kendisinin yürüttüğü fikirler olduğunu ifade etti.

Hakim Peksak, Olcanğın savunmasında davaya konu planın sıkı yönetim palanı olarak adlandırılacağını anlattığına dikkat çekerek, ğGerçekçi olması konusunda özen gösterilen bir senaryoda bu bir özensizlik olmuyor mu?ğ diye sordu. Olcan, ğAslında değil. Benim sorumlu olduğum bölge geri bölge emniyeti olarak geçiyor. Bu bazı yerlerde sıkı yönetim, bazı yerlerde geri bölge emniyeti ve bazı yerlerde de EMASYA olarak geçer. Bunların hepsinin genel adı olmadığı için zaman zaman hepsi kullanılır. Hatta bizde ne isim vereceğimizi bilemedik.ğ cevabını verdi.

İfadelerde kendisiyle ilgili bölümler hakkında açıklama yapmak istediğini belirten tutuklu sanık üetin Doğan söz aldı. İddianamede bulunan ve üye hakimin planın örtülü olduğu esas amacının diye başlayan bölümden sorular yönelttiğini hatırlatarak, ğüözümlemeler hatalı yapılmıştır ve benim söylemediğim sözler de söylemişim gibi geçmiştir.

ğBu plan dediğim yer yoktur, ğBu seminerğ denilmiştir.ğ açıklamasını yaptı. ğYaşım 70 fakat işim bitmemiştir.ğ diyen Doğan, mahkeme heyetinin egemen planı anlamadığını, algılamayla ilgili bir problem olduğunu iddia etti.

Bunun üzerine Peksak ğİçimizde şimdiye kadar barınamayanlar Meclisğe taşındılar.ğ sözlerini hatırlatarak, ğüzetleyerek okudum ve soruyorum. Algıyla ilgi bir problem var mı?ğ diye sordu. Doğan, ğBu konuşma seminerde yapılmadı. 20 Aralık 2002 tarihinde yapılan konuşma iki cingöz Recai polis tarafından Balyoz planında yapılmış gibi gösterilmiştir.

O günün konuşmalarını düşünüyorum. İmam hatip eylemleri, bayrak törenine katılmama, tesettürle derslere girme gibi olaylar vardı. Bunlar da Başbakanlığın genelgesi doğrultusunda rapor edildi. Bu genelge ise 2011 ocak ayında Başbakanlık tarafından kaldırıldı. Ordudan ilişiği kesilen Konya milletvekili Meclisğe girdi. Bazı isimler de belediyelerde yer aldı. Genelgede bunlara kol- kanat gerilmemesi vardı. Biz doğru bildiğimizi yaptık.ğ şeklinde konuştu.

üetin Doğanğa soruları olduğunu belirten Savcı Savaş Kırbaş ise, ğKanaatizi soruyorum. Ordudan herhangi şekilde ilişiği kesilenlerin dışarıda bir işe girmelerini engellemek ne kadar doğru?ğ diye sordu. Doğanğın bu soruya güldüğünü gören Savcı, ğBunda gülünecek ne var?ğ diye sordu. Doğan ise. ğBu soruya tabii ki gülünür. Gerçekten gülünecek konu.

Bu konuda Başbakanlığın genelgesi var. Siz gerçekten evcilik oynar gibi darbe palanı mı yapıldığına inanıyorsunuz? şov mu yapıyoruz? Egemen planı bilmiyorsunuz, oturduğunuz savcılık makamına saygım var ama sınırları zorluyorsunuz.ğ dedi. Savcı Kırbaş da, ğSınırları nasıl zorluyorum? Sınırları nasıl zorluyorum? Soru sorarak mı?ğ karşılığını verdi.

*CİHAN*

*damarfm.com* / 16 Haziran 2011

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz sanığı ğelvedağ dedi!*



*ğBalyoz Planığ davasının tutuklu sanıkları Kemal Dinçer, Hakan Akkoç ve İkrami üzturanğın savunmaları alındı.* 

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada Kemal Dinçer, dava konusu seminere katılmadığını, isminin iradesi dışında görevlendirilecek personel listesinde yer aldığını söyledi.

Listenin hazırlanmasında hiçbir katkısı olmadığını ifade eden Dinçer, ğHaksızlığa ve zulme uğradım. Sığınacak tek liman hukuk ve adalettir. Tek bir isteğim var tutuksuz yargılanmakğ dedi.

üye hakim Ali Efendi Peksak, Dinçerğin 1. Zırhlı Tugay Komutanlığında görevli olduğunu anımsatarak, 1. ve 3. Ordu komutanlıklarından iç ve dış tehditler konusunda haber toplama planı şeklinde kendilerine herhangi bir yazı gelip gelmediğini sordu.

Dinçer ise haber toplamanın rutin bir faaliyet olduğunu, seminerle ilgili haber toplama emri verilip verilmediğine ilişkin herhangi bir bilgisi bulunmadığını söyledi.

Peksak, Dinçerğin savunmasında belirttiği ğBilip de konuşmayan dilsiz şeytan olmaya değer mi?ğ sözüyle neyi kastettiğini sordu. Dava kapsamında yargılanmayan o dönemdeki general rütbesindeki askerleri kastettiğini belirterek, ğBir şeyler biliyorlarsa, gelsinler anlatsınlar diye söyledimğ dedi.

Tutuklu sanıklardan Tuğgeneral Hakan Akkoç da dava konusu seminer sırasında yurt dışında görevli olduğunu belirterek, isminin kasıtlı olarak görevlendirilecek personel listesi olan Ek-Ağda bulunduğunu, planla ilgili hiç kimseden görev ve talimat almadığını kaydetti.

Belçikağda NATO Karargahığnda görev yaptığını dile getiren Akkoç, şunları kaydetti:

ğOnurlu bir görevden izin alarak Türkiyeğye gelip hapis yatmak gibi bir fantezim olmamıştır. Bana bu iftirayı atanlara, buna ortam hazırlayanlara bir dileğim var. Yaşamlarında çok uzun bir ömür diliyorum. Yaşadıkları her anın ızdırap içinde geçmesini diliyorum. Ben, özgürlük ve yaşam hakkımı kaybettim. NATO karargahında görev yaparken tutuklanacağımı bile bile geldim. Vatanıma dönüyorsam, neye istinaden kaçma şüphesi var dediniz.ğ

Tutuklu sanık İkrami üzturan ise 3. Kolordu Komutanlığı Ek-A listesinde adının yer aldığını ifade ederek, bu listeye daha yurt dışındayken seçilmesinin hiyerarşi, emir ve komuta açısından mümkün olmadığını kaydetti.

üzturan, 6. Motorlu Piyade Alay Komutanı Albay Beşler Güzelğin seminere katılarak sunum yaptığını, kendisinin ise tabur komutanı olduğunu dile getirerek, ğSunum yapan Albay Beşler Güzel serbestken, ben nasıl suçlu olabilirim. Güzelğin tanık olarak çağrılmasını istiyorumğ dedi.

İkrami üzturan, ğüyle tahmin ediyorum ki tarihe hukuk gazisi olarak geçeceğiz. Hukuk herkese lazım. Ordu ilelebet herkese lazım. Bulunduğumuz coğrafyada orduyu zayıflatmak tam bir hainliktir. 31 yıldır üniforma giyen bir subay olarak madem bir değerim yok, kurumumun adına, komployu kuranların tespit edilerek cezalandırılmasını talep ediyorumğ şeklinde konuştu.

ğBizler el birliği ile vatanımızda esir düşen askerlerizğ diyen üzturan, bunun kısaltmasının ğElvedağ olduğunu belirterek, vatana ve millete elveda ettiğini söyledi.

Türk hukukundan alacağı olduğunu söyleyen üzturan, ğBorcumuzun bu dünyadaki bedeli ebedi beraattır. Faizi ise ahirette ödenecektirğ diye konuştu.

Duruşma, sanıkların savunmalarının alınmasıyla devam ediyor.


*damarfm.com* / 17 Haziran 2011

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz Davasında Flaş Gelişme*

*Genelkurmay Bilirkişi Raporu: Belgeler Her Yönüyle Tutarsız ve Hayal ürünü!*



*"Balyoz Planı" davasında mahkemeye ulaşan bilirkişi raporunda söz konusu belgeler için "hayal ürünü" ifadesi kullanıldı.*

"Balyoz Planı" davasında, tutuklu sanıklar Emin Küçükkılıç ve Kasım Erdem'in savunmaları tamamlandı. 

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada savunmasını yapan Küçükkılıç, "Atılı suç, hakikaten atılmış üzerime. 8 aydır içerideyim. Bana ne görev verildiyse, daha önce katıldığım seminerlerdeki gibi, görevin icabını yaptım" dedi. 

Tutuklu sanıklardan Kasım Erdem de savunmasında, hakkındaki suçlamaları kabul etmedi. 


*Bilirkişi raporu* 
Bu arada, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığının, Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığında 6 Aralık 2010'da yapılan aramada bulunan ve Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı ile ilgili hususları içerdiği iddia edilen dosyaları inceleyen bilirkişi heyetinin raporu da mahkemeye ulaştı. 

Raporda, 5 nolu hard disk içerisinde "Oraj Hava Harekat" adı altında bulunmuş 42 adet dosyaya ilişkin Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığının yürüttüğü idari soruşturma kapsamında bilirkişi incelemesi yapıldığı kaydedildi. 

Raporun sonuç ve değerlendirme bölümünde, 6 uzman tarafından gerçekleştirilen incelemede personel, teknik analiz ve içerik itibariyle değerlendirme yapıldığı kaydedildi. 

Personel açısından yapılan incelemede, dava konusu planın yapılanmasında yer aldığı iddia edilen personelin büyük bir kısmının dosyalarının 3-6 şubat 2003 tarihlerinde bilgisayar ortamında oluşturulduğu görüntüsü verildiği ifade edilerek, şöyle denildi: 

"30 Ağustos 2003 tarihinde Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığını üstlenecek bir pozisyonda görev yapan Halil İbrahim Fırtına'nın bu göreve gelmesinden 7 ay önce selefi Orgeneral Cumhur Asparuk'un tesirsiz hale getirilmesini kapsayan illegal bir yapılanmanın öncülüğünü üstleniyor olması akla ters bir muhakemedir." 

*İçerik analizi* 
Belgelerin teknik incelemesinde ise "İhtimalat planı" , "üzel flo eğitim.doc" ve "Kapak.doc" gibi dosyaların sayfa düzenlerindeki teknik benzerliklerin 10 ile 14 noktada birebir örtüşmesinin, dosyaların bir veya birkaç bilgisayardan manipülatif üretildikleri şüphesini kuvvetle yarattığı kaydedildi. 

İçerik açısından yapılan incelemeye göre de, dokümanlar arasında yer alan yazı, direktif, plan ve eklerinin hiçbir sayfasında ıslak imza bulunmadığı belirtilerek, ıslak imza bulunmayan elektronik ortamda hazırlanmış verilerin hukuki delil niteliği taşımadığı anlatıldı. 

İncelenen dokümanlarda en basit bir askeri yazıda bile yapılamayacak kural ve yazışma hatalarının yer aldığı dile getirilen raporda, anlam ve kavram bütünlüğünün olmadığına, yazının tanımlanması ve kayıt altına alınması için şart kriterlerden biri olan "dosya numarasının" da plana ilişin yazışmaların hiçbirinde bulunmadığına işaret edildi. 

Yazılarda tarih kısmının konunun bulunduğu satıra konulduğu, bunun normalde dosya numarasının satırına yazılması gerektiği anlatılarak, böyle basit bir hatanın yapılmasından "yazıların aynı kişi ya da kişilerce yazıldığı anlamının çıkarılabileceği" kaydedildi.

Raporun sonuç bölümünde de "Her yönüyle hatalı ve tutarsız söz konusu yazılarda, seçilmiş bir kısım komutan ve personelin, sözde görevler verilerek veya yazı içerisinde ve ekinde isimleri veya imza blokları yer almak suretiyle vazifesiyle bağdaşmayan ve başarması imkansız görevler verilmek suretiyle, hayal ürünü bir yapılanma içine çekildiği değerlendirilmiştir" ifadesine yer verildi.

*Milliyet*

*turktime.com* / 17 Haziran 2011 - 06:45

----------


## bozok

*"Sehven tutuklandım"*

**

*Saat: 19:15*

*İSTANBUL-*'Balyoz Planı' iddialarına ilişkin 196 emekli ve muvazzaf askerin yargılandığı davanın 35. duruşması görülmeye devam ediyor. İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nce Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'ndeki salonda yapılan duruşmaya, eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, Albay Dursun üiçek ve Emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 140 tutuklu sanık katıldı. Eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'ın aralarında bulunduğu 22 tutuklu sanık ise katılmadı. 16 tutuksuz sanık da duruşmada hazır bulundu. Hakkında yakalama kararı olan emekli Orgeneral Ergun Saygun'un GATA'daki tedavisi devam ederken, bu gün görülen duruşmaya Eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan sağlık mazereti nedeniyle katılmadı. Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Diken savunmaların alınmasına devam edileceğini belirterek tutuklu sanık Emekli Albay Hasan Hakan Dereli'yi kürsüye çağırdı.



*"SEMİNERE KATILMADIM"*
Söz konusu 5 - 7 Mart 2003 yılında yapılan plan seminerine katılmadığını belirten tutuklu sanık Hasan Hakan Dereli 3 Temmuz 2001 ile 8 Temmuz 2003 tarihleri arasında Bosna- Hersek ve Pakistan olmak üzere 23 ay yurt dışında göreve gittiğini belirtti.

*"YEMEK ORGANİZASYONUYLA İLGİLENDİM"*
Tutuklu sanık Tümgeneral Abdullah Dalay, 1. Ordu Komutanlığı'nda düzenlenen plan seminerine emir ve görev gereği Ordu İdari Yarbaşkanı olarak katıldığını anlatarak,*"Seminere İstanbul dışından katılan personel ve eşlerine orduevlerinde yer tahsisi, yemek organizasyonuyla ilgilendim. Seminerde görevim ve sunumum olmadığı için sunumları dinleyemedim. Yemek hazırlıkları için seminer salonunun dışına çıktım. İstanbul dışından seminere katılanlara yer tahsisi için imzaladıklarımın dışında herhangibir evrağa imza atmadım. Hiç himseyi herhangi bir yere görevlendirmedim. Görevlendirmede yetkili değilim. 'General Etüt' başlıklı listede adımın yanına konulan 'iki artı' işaretinin kim tarafından, nasıl yapıldığını, artıların da ne anlama geldiğini bilmiyorum"* diye konuştu.


*"ESİR OLARAK BURADA GüNLERİMİ GEüİRİYORUM"*
Tutuklu sanık emekli Koramiral Ahmet Feyyaz üğütcü, *"Düzmece bilgi notundaki hayali görevlendirmeler sonucu 2 kere tutuklandım. Esir olarak burada günlerimi geçiriyorum. Bu süreci, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri üzerinde oynanan bir oyun, kötü bir rüya, bir kabus olarak görüyor ve bir an önce bu rüyadan uyanmak istiyorum"* ifadelerini kullandı.

*üğüTCü: SEMİNERE KATILMADIM*
Dava konusu seminer düzenlendiği tarihte Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı'nda Harekat Başkanlığı yaptığını söyleyen üğütcü, toplantı ve çalışmalardan dolayı seminere katılmadığını anlattı. üğütcü, *"Sözde Suga Planı, amiralleri ve subayları karalamak üzere hazırlanmış bir tasfiye planıdır. Listeye göre Ankara'da görevliyken, Ege denizinde olup harekat icra edeceğim. Bu akla mantığa uyar mı?"* dedi. Darbe iddialarını reddeden üğütcü, *"Meslek hayatım boyunca hiç bir zaman örgüt veya şahısla ortak işbirliği içinde olmadım. Düşünce bazında dahi yürütme organını cebren iskat ve men etmeyi düşünmedim. Bizlere darbeci yaftası vurulmaya çalışılması açıkça ortadadır"* şeklinde konuştu.


*"ORGANİZE DİJİTAL TERüR üRGüTü BU LİSTELERİ HAZIRLAMIşTIR"*
üalışma gurupları görevlendirme listesinde isminin yer almasının iradesi dışında olduğunun altını çizen üğütcü,* "Bilgi Notu"* isimli belgenin formatının da Türk Silahlı Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nin formatına uymadığını vurguladı. üğütcü, *"Bu usullere aykırı bir tertip. Bilgi Notu Silahlı Kuvvetler'de kullanılan bir şey değil. Organize dijital terör örgütü bu listeleri hazırlamıştır. Savcılar, kendileriyle bile çelişen bu cümleleri nasıl yazıyor? Ben kanaat getiremiyorum. Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı son üç yıldır sonu gelmeyen sahte davalarla oyalanmakta ve demoralize edilmektedir"*dedi.

*"DAVANIN ARKASINDA BİR üETE VAR"*
üye hakim Murat üründü,* "Belgelerin sahte olduğunu söylüyorsunuz. Ancak bilgilerin çok ayrıntılı olduğu görülüyor"* sözleri üzerine sanık üğütcü, *"Bizim içimizde de bunlara bilgi sızdıran yardımcı olanlar var. Bunların üzerine çok gittim. İsimlerini buldum. Ama delil bulamadığım için bunları sunamadım" diye cevap verdi. üğütcü, "40 yıl boyunca devlete hizmet ettim. Hukuk dışı olayların üzerine giderek suçluların cezalandırılması için hiç tereddüt etmedim. Koramiralken rütbe almama bir sene kala 2009 yılında emekli edilmem sağlandı. Hazırlanan tertiplerin Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı içindeki kollarını tespit etmek için çalıştım. Davanın arkasında bir çete var. O çete üretmeye devam ediyor. ürgüt içimizde de var. Aldığı bilgilere göre devamlı üretiyor. Benim soyadım iddianamede 'üğütçü' olarak yazıyordu. Sonra Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı'ndan çıkan belgelerde düzeltilmiş 'üğütcü' yapılmış"* diye konuştu.

*"SEHVEN TUTUKLANDIğIM KANAATİNDEYİM"*
Duruşmada savunma yapan tutuklu sanık Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu, *"Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı olarak görev yaparken bilgim ve iradem dışında dijital bir belgede adım olduğu gerekçesiyle sanal bir suçlama ile hukuksuz bir şekilde tutuklandım"* dedi.

Dosyada yer alan delillerin sahte olduğunun ortaya çıktığını belirten sanık Otuzbiroğlu, *"Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nin her subayı gibi düşman eline esir düşmemek için ölümü tercih ederim. Bır kısım karanlık güçlerin işbirliğiyle esir alındığım düşüncesindeyim. Sehven tutuklandığım kanaatındeyim ve adli hata olan tutukluluk kararın kaldırılmasını talep ediyorum"* diye konuştu.

üye Hakim Ali Efendi Peksak'ın,* "Diğer sanıklar ve siz savunmalarınızda dijital belgelerin bir çete tarafından oluşturulduğunu söylüyorsunuz. Bununla ilgili bir istihabarat gelmedi mi"* sorusuna Otuzbiroğlu, *"Personeli izleme ve takip gibi sistemimiz yok. TSK mensupları birbirine sıkı sıkıya bağlıdır. üyle bir şeyin olduğunu zannetmiyorum. üete gibi oluşum bulunursa haklarında gerekli işlem yapılacaktır"* diye cevap verdi.

Duruşma sonunda dilekçeleri okuyan Mahkeme Başkan ümer Diken,* "12 Haziran seçimlerinde milletvekili seçilen Engin Alan'ın avukatı mahkememize mazbatayla birlikte bir dilekçe sundu. Mahkememiz tahliye talebini değerlendirecektir"* ifadelerini kullandı. Savunmaların alınmasına ara veren mahkeme heyeti duruşmayı 23 Haziran saat 09.30'a erteledi.




*GAZETEPORT* / 21 Haziran 2011

----------


## bozok

*Org. Balanlı bir numaralı sanık..*



*2. Balyoz Davası'nın iddianamesi oy birliğiyle kabul edildi. İlk duruşma 15 Ağustos'ta. 8 muvazzaf asker için yakalama emri çıkarıldı. Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı bir numaralı sanık*

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı'nın da aralarında bulunduğu 15'i tutuklu 28 sanık hakkında, ğGölcük Donanma Komutanlığında ele geçirilen belgelereğ ilişkin hazırlanan iddianameyi kabul etti.

İddianamede Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı ve Tümgeneral İsmail Taş'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 15'i tutuklu 28 şüphelinin adı yer alıyor. Soruşturma savcısı Hüseyin Ayar tarafından hazırlanan iddianame geçtiğimiz günlerde İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderilmişti. Balyoz davası ile birleştirme talepli olarak gönderilen iddianame, İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nce onaylandı. Birleştirme talebini daha sonra değerlendirilmesine karar veren mahkeme, iddianamenin kabulü ile birlikte tutuksuz sanıklardan 8 muvazzaf isim hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarttı. Yakalama kararının 'delilleri karartma ve kaçma şüphesi' gerekçesiyle çıkartıldığı öğrenildi. İlk duruşma 15- 16 Ağustos tarihlerinde Silivri Cezaevi'ndeki duruşma salonunda yapılacak.

*SANIKLARIN 20 YILA KADAR HAPSİ İSTENİYOR*

İddianamede sanıkların "Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya eksik teşebbüs" suçundan 15 yıldan 20 yıla kadar hapisle cezalandırılmaları isteniyor.


*bhaber.net* / 29 Haziran 2011, 00:12

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz Davasında 5 İtiraz*



_İkinci ''Balyoz Planı'' davası kapsamında haklarında yakalama emri çıkartılan 8 kişiden 5'i karara itiraz etti. 
_

30 Haziran 2011 / *10:19*

Alınan bilgiye göre, İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinin tensip incelemesi sırasında haklarında yakalama emri çıkartılmasına karar verdiği 8 kişiden Korgeneral Turgut Atman, Tümgeneral Nedim Güngör Kurubaş, Tümgeneral Beyazıt Karataş, Tuğgeneral Mehmet Eldem ve Tuğgeneral Mustafa Erhan Pamuk'un avukatları, karara itirazda bulundu.

Yakalama emri kararının düzeltilmesi yönündeki itirazın, İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından değerlendirileceği öğrenildi.


*stratejikboyut.com*

----------


## bozok

*İkinci "Balyoz Davası"*


"Balyoz Planı" soruşturması kapsamında yakalama kararı verilen Tümgeneral Beyazıt Karataş'ın rahatsızlığı nedeniyle Diyarbakır Asker Hastanesine kaldırıldığı bildirildi.

"Balyoz Planı" soruşturması kapsamında Harp Akademileri Komutanı Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı ve Hava Harp Okulu Komutanı Tümgeneral İsmail Taş'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 15'i tutuklu 28 sanığa ilişkin açılan davada, hakkında yakalama kararı verilen Tümgeneral Beyazıt Karataş'ın rahatsızlığı nedeniyle Diyarbakır Asker Hastanesine kaldırıldığı bildirildi. 

Edinilen bilgiye göre, İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nce hakkında yakalama kararı verilen 8 sanık arasında bulunan Diyarbakır'daki 2. Hava Kuvvet Komutan Yardımcısı Tümgeneral Karataş, rahatsızlanınca Diyarbakır Asker Hastanesinde tedavi altına alındı. 

Mahkeme, Karataş'ın da bulunduğu 8 sanık hakkında "suçun vasıf ve mahiyeti, mevcut delillere göre kuvvetli suç şüphesini gösteren olguların bulunması, delillerin tam olarak toplanılmamış olması, sanıkların konumları itibarıyla delillere etki yapma ihtimalinin olması, atılı suçun Cmk'nın 100. maddesindeki katalog suçlardan olması, sanıklar hakkında tutuklama şartlarının oluştuğu" gerekçesiyle adli kontrol hükümlerinin yetersiz kalacağını belirterek, yakalama kararı çıkartmıştı. 

- DİYARBAKIR 

*(Anadolu Ajansı)* 29.06.2011 13:44

----------


## bozok

*Darbe davasında, ilk kadın subay*



*İkinci Balyoz davasında ilk kez bir kadın subay da sanık oldu.*

İkinci Balyoz davası ile, ilk kez bir kadın subay da sanık oldu. Halen Askeri Yüksek İdare Mahkemesinde görevli Deniz Hakim Yarbay Tülay Delibaş hakkında, ğğBakanlar Kurulunu görevini yapamaz hale getirmeye teşvikğğ iddiasıyla ve eski TCKğya göre 15-20 yıl arasında hapis cezası isteniyor.

Olay tarihinde Yüzbaşı rütbesinde bulunan ve Gölcükğte görevli olan Delibaşğın ğğünleyici hukuki önleyici tedbirlerğ' başlıklı bir belge hazırladığı, Oramiral üzden ürnek adına imzaya açılan belgede, SUGA Harekat Planı ve Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığının yeniden yapılandırması faaliyetlerinin istenilen seviyeye ulaşmadığı belirtiliyor. 

Bu kapsamda, adli ve idari konularda oluşabilecek güçlüklere karşı koruyucu tedbir olarak en kötü senaryo dikkate alınarak planlama yapılacağı kaydediliyor. 2003 tarihli belge Eskişehirğde emekli Albay Jakan Büyükğün evinde bulunmuştu.


*YURDATAPANğIN SAVCISI*
İkinci Balyoz davasının, tutuksuz sanıkları arasında bulunan 43 yaşındaki Yarbay Tülay Delibaş, Gölcükğteki görevinin ardından, Ankarağda Genelkurmay Askeri Savcılığında görevlendirildi. Bu görevi sırasında da ğğHalkı askerlikten soğutmakğğ iddiasıyla askeri mahkemede yargılanan ve aralarında şanar Yurdatapan, Ali Nesin, Lale Mansur ve Etyen Mahcupyanğın da bulunduğu sanıkların davasında askeri savcı olarak görev aldı. Yarbay Delibaş 2004 yılı sonunda AYİMğe atanmıştı. 

Balyoz davasının tutuksuz sanıkları arasında Yarbay Delibaşğın yanı sıra, Albay Cengiz şirin, Albay Cumhur Eryüksel, Albay Hakan üzbek ve Binbaşı Doğan Uysal da bulunuyor. Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı da dahil 15 subay ise tutuklu yargılanacak.


01.07.2011 - 09:31 / *habercem.com*

----------


## bozok

*İkinci Balyoz davasının iddianamesinde emekli askerler üevik Bir ile Erol üzkasnak arasındaki teknik takibe takılan dinlemedeki ilginç diyaloglar dikkat çekti.*



29 Haziran 2011 üarşamba *16:56*

*Harp Akademileri Komutanı Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı'nın da aralarında bulunduğu 28 sanık hakkında hazırlanan iddianame dün İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nce kabul edilmişti.

İddianamede, Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında 2009 yılında teknik takibe takılan emekli askerler üevik Bir ve Erol üzkasnak arasındaki telefon konuşmasın da Bir ile üzkasnak'ın, Balyoz davasının tutuklu sanığı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'dan "boşboğaz" diye bahsettiği yeraldı.*

Sanıkların *"Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya eksik teşebbüs"* suçundan 15 yıldan 20 yıla kadar hapisle cezalandırılmaları istenen iddianamede, bir numaralı sanık olarak Albay Ahmet Erdem yer aldı. İddianamede Orgeneral Balanlı 8. sırada, Hava Harp Okulu Komutanı Tümgeneral İsmail Taş ise 16. sıradaki sanık olarak bulunuyor.

*BELGELER ALBAY BüYüK'üN EVİNDE BULUNDU*

İddianameye konu belgelerin sanık Emekli Albay Hakan Büyük'ün evinde bulunduğunun belirtilirken, Balyoz Darbe Planı iddialarına da yer verildi.

*üETİN DOğAN'IN BOşBOğAZLIğI*

İddianamede, Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında 2009 yılında teknik takibe takılan emekli askerler üevik Bir ve Erol üzkasnak arasındaki telefon konuşması da yer aldı. Bir ile üzkasnak'ın, Balyoz davasının tutuklu sanığı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan'dan *"boşboğaz"* diye bahsettiğinin belirtildiği iddianamede, *"üetin Doğan'a ait planlamaların şahsın boşboğaz olması dolayısıyla herkes tarafından duyulduğunun bu açık kaynak bilgisinde yer almasına paralel olarak üevik Bir ve Erol üzkasnak arasında geçen bir konuşmada da benzer hususların dile getirilmesi dikkat çekici ve birbiri ile örtüşür niteliktedir"* değerlendirilmesi yapıldı.

*İHBARLAR BU ADRESTEN*

İddianamede, emekli Albay Hakan Büyük'ün Eskişehir'deki evinin emniyete gelen bir ihbar maili sonucu arandığı belirtildi. İhbar mailinin kimden geldiğine ilişkin araştırmanın da yapıldığının anlatıldığı iddianamede, ihbarın gönderildiği 85.96.244.116 nolu IP numarasının Savaş Kumanlı adına kayıtlı 0 212 369 .. .. nolu telefondan internete bağlanılan adres olduğu belirtildi. İddianamede söz konusu şahsın ihbar ile ilgili ifadesine başvurulduğu anlatıldı. Savaş Kumanlı'nın ifadesinde, *"85.96.244.116 nolu IP adresi, söz konusu telefon numarası üzerinden yaklaşık 2 yıldır benim adıma kayıtlı. üay bahçesine gelen müşteriler genelde; eczacılar (ilaç plasiyerleri), askerlik şubesi konum itibariyle yakın olması hasebiyle askeri görevliler, adliye çalışanları, öğretmenler ve normal vatandaşlardır. Gelen müşteriler genellikle kendilerine ait dizüstü (laptop) bilgisayarları ile geliyorlar ve çay bahçesine ait internet ağı üzerinden internete bağlanıyorlar. Bahse konu ihbarı da gelen müşterilerden tanımadığım birisi kullanmış olabilir. Ancak şüphelendiğim herhangi bir kimse yok"* sözleri iddianamede yer aldı.

*İHBARCI TESPİT EDİLEMEDİ*

Savcılık, ihbarın gönderildiği güne ait kamera kayıtlarının olmaması sebebiyle ihbarcının tespit edemediğine ilişkin bilgiye de iddianamede yer verdi.

*BALANLI'YA 20 YIL*

*"Balyoz Planı"* soruşturması kapsamında Harp Akademileri Komutanı Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı ve Hava Harp Okulu Komutanı Tümgeneral İsmail Taş'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 15'i tutuklu 28 sanığın* "Türkiye Cumhuriyeti icra vekilleri heyetini, cebren ıskat veya vazife görmekten cebren men etmeye teşebbüs"* suçundan 15 ile 20'şer yıl arasında hapisle cezalandırılması istendi.

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Hüseyin Ayar tarafından hazırlanan ve 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nce dün kabul edilen 82 sayfalık iddianamede, ele geçirilen deliller bütün olarak değerlendirildiğinde, sanıkların *"Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümetini cebren ıskat veya vazife görmekten cebren men etmeye teşebbüs"* suçunu işledikleri öne sürüldü.

İddianamede, Balanlı ve Taş'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 15'i tutuklu, 8'i hakkında da yakalama kararı bulunan 28 sanığın, eylemlerine uyan ve lehe olan 765 sayılı TCK'nın 147 ve 61/1. maddeleri uyarınca 15 ile 20'şer yıl arasında hapisle cezalandırılmaları talep edildi.

*corlu.org*

Kaynak : http://www.internethaber.com/pasa-de...#ixzz1RK7qKzS4

----------


## bozok

*Korsanların korkulu rüyası komutan Balyoz'dan aranıyor*



_İkinci Balyoz davasının iddianamesi kabul edildi, dava açıldı. Davanın tutuklu sanığı Harp Akademileri Komutanı Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlığnın, Oraj Harekat Planığnda sıkıyönetim görevlerinde kullanılacak personel olarak görevlendirildiği, Bilvanis üiftliğiğyle ilgili bilgileri hükümeti devirme amacına yönelik topladığı ve bu amaçla yerel ve ulusal gazetelere haber yaptırdığı iddia edildi. 2. Balyoz Davası kapsamında hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan komutanlardan biri halen Basra Körfezi'nde bulunan Türk Deniz Görev Grubu'nun komutanlığını yapan Tümamiral Sinan Ertuğrul...._

30 Haziran 2011 Perşembe *11:11*

üzel yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Hüseyin Ayarğın hazırladığı 82 sayfalık iddianamede şu detaylar yer aldı: 

*İhtimalat emrini Fırtına verdi* 
Balyoz ana davasının tutuklu sanığı Hava Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına, 10 şubat 2003ğde sözlü emir verip ihtimalat planı hazırlık çalışmalarını başlattı. Bu emirden önceki süreçte Oraj Harekat Planığnda görevli olan Bilgin Balanlı, emirin ardından çalışmalarını devredip Oraj Harekat Planı ihtimalat planlarının hazırlanmasından sorumlu oldu. Balanlı 2003 şubat ayı içerisinde ihtimalat planı hazırlama grubunu oluşturarak İbrahim Fırtınağya bildirdi. Bilgin Balanlığnın 03 Mart 2003ğde sözlü emri doğrultusunda Oraj Hava Harekat Planığnın uygulanamaması veya başarısız olması durumunda uygulanacak tedbirleri içeren ihtimalat planları oluşturulmaya başlandı. İhtimalat planlarında yeniden yapılanma, yeni plan hazırlama, muhtemel soruşturmaları boşa çıkarmak için soruşturma komisyonlarında yer alma ve kamufle olup planı engelleyenlerin yanında gözükme, planın gizliliğini koruması durumunda ise planı tekrar hayata geçirme ve plana muhalif olanları tasfiye etme gibi stratejiler yer aldı. 

*Hakim ve savcılarla çalışıldı* 
İhtimalat planı kapsamında askeri hakim ve savcılarla ilgili de durum belirleme çalışmaları yapıldı. Mevcut hükümetin de söz konusu müdahaleden haberinin olabileceği dikkate alınarak ihtimalat planı içerisinde hükümete yakın gözüken personelin kullanılması planlandı. İhtimalat planında yer alacaklar Oraj Harekat Planığnda yer alacaklar tarafından bilinmesin istendi. Oraj Harekat Planığnın başarısızlığa uğraması durumunda ne tür hukuki sonuçlar oluşabileceğine yönelik olarak da bilgi alışverişleri yapıldı. Buna göre ilk olarak planın inkar edilmesi, soruşturmanın derinleşmesi halinde ise planın aleyhine görüş bildirilmesi hal tarzları belirlendi. Ayrıca Kasım 2003 tarihi itibariyle ihtimalat planına ilişkin belgeler el değiştirdi. 

*Oraj ve Suga kardeş plan* 
İddianame şu ifadelere yer verildi: ğSuga Harekat Planı kapsamında üzden ürnekğin kontrol ve koordinesinde yürütülen çalışmalar dolayısıyla hazırlanan ğDzKdan_isteklerğ isimli belge ve ekleri incelendiğinde, hazırlanan güvenlik brifinginin istifade edilmek üzere Balanlığya gönderildiği, bu haliyle şüphelinin hem Oraj Harekat Planı ihtimalat planında genel koordinatörlük görevi üstlendiği hem de Suga Harekat Planığnın hazırlayıcıları ile işbirliği içerisinde olduğu kanaatine varılmıştır.ğ

*Komutanlar dahil değil* 
Suç tarihi olarak 2002-2003 yıllarının gösterildiği iddianamede, ğEldeki mevcut delillere göre dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı ve kuvvet komutanlarının dahil olmadıkları anlaşılan bu oluşumun, Balyoz Güvenlik Harekat Planı adı altında, demokratik yollardan iş başına gelmiş hükümeti anti demokratik yollarla yönetimden uzaklaştırma amacıyla çok kapsamlı ve bir o kadar da ayrıntılı bir plan hazırladığı anlaşılmıştırğ denildi.

*odatvğde bulunan bilgi notu* 
İddianamede, Balanlığnın hukuki durumunun değerlendirildiği bölümde, Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında odatvğden elde edilen harddisk içerisinde, ğOrg mu Korg mu? Balanlı ile ilgili aktifte çıkan haber zamanlama ve içerik bakımından çok anlamlıydı. İçerik nasıl bu kadar zengin olabiliyor.? İyi bir çalışma ile bu haberin karşılanması lazım. (Yalçın Hocağnın isteği) Balanlı paşa çok stratejik bir konumda sorun çıkmamalı, hakkındaki haberler artabilir, anında cevap verilecekğ şeklinde bilgi notunun ele geçirildiği iddia edildi. üYDD Kadıköy şubesiğnde yapılan aramada elde edilen harddiskte, Balanlığnın isminin karşısında ğGeleceğin Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı, yaklaşımlar iyi. Derneklere ve faaliyetlere her türlü katkıya hazırğ şeklinde notun düşüldüğü ifade edildi.

*İhbarcı tespit edilemedi*
İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğüğne 19 şubat 2011ğde gönderilen bir ihbar maili üzerine emekli Albay Hakan Büyükğün Eskişehirğdeki evinde yapılan aramada yeni delillerin ele geçirildiği ancak ihbar mailini gönderen kişinin tespit edilemediği belirtildi. İddianamede, Askeri Casusluk soruşturması kapsamında Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığığnda yapılan aramada ele geçirilen toplam 40 word belgesinin Oraj Hava Harekat Planı kapsamında hazırlanmış belgeler olduğunun tespit edildiği, ğHava Bnb. Hakan Büyükten aldıklarımğ isimli klasör içerisinde çok sayıda raporun yer aldığı ifade edildi.

*ğBilvanis incelensinğ emri*
ğBilvanis üiftliğiğ isimli klasörde ise Nakşibendi Tarikatığnın Menzil grubu tarafından kurulan Bilvanis üiftliğiğnin kurulduğu 2003ğden beri çiftlik hakkında detaylı çalışmaların yapıldığını belgeleyecek nitelikte video görüntülerini ve ıslak imzalı resmi yazışmaların yer aldığı anlatıldı. Tutuklu sanık Harp Akademileri Komutanı Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlığnın adına imzaya açılmış 2007 tarihli belgede çiftliğin mevcut detaylı fotoğraflarının incelenmesi ve emir verildiğinde havadan yere taarruzlar icra etmek üzere ayrıntılı hedef analiz çalışması yapılacağının bildirildiği ifade edildi. Bilvanis üiftliği ile ilgili yürütülen faaliyetler kapsamında 1ğnci Hava Kuvveti Komutanlığı ile İl Jandarma Komutanlığığnın müşterek faaliyetlerinin olduğu anlatıldı.

*Balyoz'dan Somaliğye*
Vatan Gazetesi'nin haberine göre, mahkemenin yakalama kararı çıkartığı isimler arasında bulunan en dikkat çekici isim ise Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı MEBS Başkanı Tümamiral Ahmet Sinan Ertuğrul oldu. Balyoz Suga Harekat Planığnın eklerinde adı geçen Ertuğrul, bu kapsamda savcıya ifade vermiş ve serbest bırakılmıştı. Suçlamaları reddeden Ertuğrul hakkında, ilk Balyoz iddianamesinde takipsizlik verilirken, o dönemde Tuğgeneral rütbesinde olan Ertuğrul 2010 YAşğta terfi ederek Tümgeneral rütbesine yükselmişti. Tümgeneral Ertuğrul terfisinin hemen ardından ğ Somaliğdeki korsanlarla mücadaleğ ile görevlendirilmiş ve Aden Körfeziğne doğru yola çıkmıştı. Tümamiral Ertuğrul, ABD, İngiltere, Pakistan, Türkiye gibi, NATO ve Avrupa Birliği`ne bağlı 25 ülkeden deniz kuvvetleri mensuplarının yer aldığı Birleşik Görev Gücüğnün komutanı olmuştu. Görevini başarıyla tamamlayan ve NATO tarafından övgüye değer bulunan Ertuğrul Türkiyeğye dönmesinin ardından Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında tekrar şüpheli oldu.

*Somaliğden adliyeye*
Eskişehirğde bulunan belgelerle ilgili yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında tekrar ifadeye çağırılan Ertuğrul, ifadesinin ardından yine serbest bırakıldı. Geçtiğimiz günlerde, Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlığnın tutuklanması üzerine, ğSeçkin gözlemci günüğ iptal edilen Denuzkurdu 2011 tatbikatında görev alan Ertuğrul, ardından deniz haydutluğu ile mücadele kapsamında yeniden yollara düştü. Türk Deniz Görev Grubu ğnda (TDGG) 30 Mayıs-8 Ağustos tarihleri arasında görev alacak olan TCG Barbaros, TCG Gemlik ve TCG Gelibolu fırkateynlerine komuta eden Ertuğrul, Aden Körfezi, Somali açıkları, Arap Denizi ve mücavir bölgelerde deniz haydutlarıyla mücadele ediyor. Ertuğurul geçtiğimiz hafta da Umman Deniz Kuvvetlerine eğitim vermişti.

*NATO madalyalı komutan*
Tümamiral Ertuğrul, daha önce de Aden Körfeziğnde görevli çokuluslu CTF-151 Birleşik Görev komutanlığını üstlenmişti. Ertuğrul ğun daha önce yaptığı görevler nedeniyle NATO ğnun internet sitesinde yer alan portresinde, 1993 yılında NATO ğnun Belçikağdaki karargahında görev yaptığı 2001 yılında ise NATO ğnun Akdenizğdeki deniz unsurlarına komuta ettiği belirtildi.


*kirpihaber.com*

----------


## bozok

*2. Balyoz'a 6 tutuklama*



*2.Balyoz davasında haklarında yakalama kararı çıkarılan 8 kişiden aralarında Korgeneral Turgut Atman'ın da olduğu 6 muvazzaf subay tutuklandı. Dava kapsamındaki tutuklu sayısı 21'e ulaştı*

5 Temmuz 2011 Salı* 08:39*

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, ikinci Balyoz iddianamesinin kabulüyle birlikte dün de 5'i general 6 muvazzaf subayı tutukladı. 

Haklarında yakalama kararı çıkartılan Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Denetleme ve Değerlendirme Başkanı Korg. Turgut Atman, Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Personel Başkanı Tümg. G. Nedim Kurubaş, Tümg. Bülent Kocababuç, Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Personel Daire Başkanı Tuğg. Mehmet Eldem ve Genelkurmay Bilimsel Karar Destek Merkez Başkanı Tuğg. M. Erhan Pamuk ve Deniz Albay Mehmet ürgen dün Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi'ne geldi. İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde hakim karşısına çıkan sanıkların kimlik tespitinden sonra ifadeleri alındı.

*NATO'DA GüREVLİ* 
şüphelilerden Tümg. Bülent Kocababuç hakkında çıkarılan yakalama kararı üzerine hiçbir yere kaçmadan geldiğini söyleyerek 'Devletin memuru olarak yüce mahkemeye geldim' dedi. Albay Mehmet ürgen, adının geçtiği iddia edilen belgenin hazırlandığı tarihte Amerika'da NATO görevinde olduğunu belirtti.

*KAüMAYA NİYETİM YOK*
Sözde plan olarak geçen belgelerde isminin olmasını 'iftira' olarak nitelendiren Tuğg. Mehmet Eldem, 'Belgeleri gönderdiğim iddia edilen tarihte İngiltere'deydim. Serbest bırakılmamı istiyorum' diye konuştu. 1976'dan beri TSK ve ülkeye hizmet ettiğini kaydeden Tuğg. M. Erhan Pamuk, 'Kaçmaya niyetli olsam, savcılık ifademin alındığı tarihten bu zamana kadar kaçardım. Yapmadığım bir şey yüzünden kaçak durumuna düşürülmem çok rahatsız edici' dedi. Tümg. G. Nedim Kurubaş ise 'Huzurunuzda mağdur olarak bulunmak isterdim' dedi.

*HİTABE'Yİ OKUYUN* 
27 Mayıs'ta savcılıkta ifade verdiğini ve serbest bırakıldığını hatırlatan Korg. Turgut Atman da, 'Kaynağı bilinmeyen muhbirlerce birtakım dijital verilerle ve adım yazılmış sayfalarla suçlanıyorum. 40 yıldır Hava Kuvvetleri'ndeyim. Suçlamaları kabul etmiyorum. Kaçak duruma düşürülmem acı bir durumdur' dedi. Atman adliye çıkışında gazetecilere 'Herkes Atatürk'ün gençliğe hitabesini okusun' diye bağırdı.

Hakkında yakalama emri çıkarılan NATO Türk Deniz Grubu Komutanı Tümamiral Sinan Ertuğrul, görevli bulunduğu Pakistan'da Deniz Harp Akademisi mezuniyet törenine katıldı. Ertuğrul, törende Pakistan Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Amiral Numan Beşer ile bir araya gelerek bir süre sohbet etti. Türk Deniz Grubu Pakistan'daki görevinin ardından yurda dönmek üzere yola çıktı.

*HASDAL'A GüNDERİLDİLER*
SavcI Savaş Kırbaş, şüphelilerin üzerlerine atılan suçun vasıf ve mahiyeti, mevcut delil durumu ve CMK'nın 100. maddesi kapsamında tutuklanmalarını istedi. Yakalama emirleri yüzlerine okunan 6 muvazzaf subay tutuklanarak Hasdal Cezaevi'ne gönderildi. Bu arada sanıkların yakalama kararına yaptıkları itiraz da İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından reddedildi.


*kirpihaber.com*

----------


## bozok

*Kormaniral Deniz Cora'ya Amirallere suikast sorgusu*



*AMİRALLERE Suikast iddiası soruşturmasığ kapsamında Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Kurmay Başkanı Koramiral Deniz Corağnın talimatla ifade verdiği öğrenildi.*

30 Haziran 2011 Perşembe *10:30*

Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğüğnde yapılan aramalarda ele geçirilen belgelerde, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramiral Metin Ataç ile şimdiki Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı Oramairal Eşref Uğur Yiğit'e suikast iddiasına yönelik yürütülen ğAmirallere Suikast iddiasığ soruşturmasının devamı niteliğinde notlar bulunduğu iddia edilmişti.

*ANKARAğYA TALİMAT GüNDERİLDİ*
Bu notlara ilişkin soruşturma yürüten özel yetkili İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Salim Duran, belgelerde isminin geçtiği belirtilen Koramiral Deniz Corağnın ğşüpheliğ sıfatıyla ifadesinin alınması için Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığığna talimat gönderdi.

*ANKARA SAVCILIğIğNDA İFADE VERDİ*
Talimat üzerine Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığığna giden Corağnın, ğAmirallere Suikast soruşturmasığ kapsamında ifade verdiği öğrenildi. İfadede Koramiral Corağya ğadına imzaya açılan ve isminin geçtiği belgelerinğ sorulduğu belirtildi. Corağnın da söz konusu belgelere ilişkin bir bilgisinin olmadığını söylediği ifade edildi.

*1 ALBAY TUTUKLANMIşTI*
Amirallere Suikast soruşturması kapsamında, 27 Mayıs 2011 tarihinde Beşiktaşğtaki İstanbul Adliyesiğnde savcı Salim Duranğa ifade veren Albay ümit Metin tutuklanmıştı.

*Haber Kaynağı:* Doğan Haber Ajansı


*kirpihaber.com*

----------


## bozok

*üsteğmen Burak üetin: 'Suçsuzluğumu ispatlama çabalarım engelleniyor'*



*Askeri casusluk ve şantaj davasında tutuklu yargılanan üsteğmen Burak üetin, kendisine komplo kurulduğunu iddia etti.*

30 Haziran 2011 Perşembe *10:36*

üst rütbeli subayların evine fuhuş yapmak için geldiklerinin iddia edildiğini belirten Deniz üsteğmen Burak üetin, *"İddianamede belirtilen bu eve ben 4 gün önce taşınmıştım. Bu da iddianın ne kadar gerçekten uzak olduğunu gösteriyor. "* dedi.


üst rütbeli subayların evine fuhuş yapmak için geldiklerinin iddia edildiğini belirten Deniz üsteğmen Burak üetin, "İddianamede belirtilen bu eve ben 4 gün önce taşınmıştım. Bu da iddianın ne kadar gerçekten uzak olduğunu gösteriyor." dedi.


Evinde yapılan aramayla ilgili kendisine bilgi dahi verilmediğini söyleyen üetin, işten eve geldiğinde evindeki arama görüntüleri karşısında şok olduğunu söyledi.


Evinde yapılan aramalarla ilgili tutanağa, yatak altında bulunduğu iddia edilen bir de çanta ilave edildiğini öne süren üetin,* "Bu çanta bana ait değildi. üanta içerisinden kadın ve erkek iç çamaşırları, CD'ler ve bir flash bellek bulundu. Benim hakkımda yapılan bütün suçlamaların temel dayanağı bu bellektir. "* diye konuştu.


*'PARMAK İZİNİ KABUL ETMEDİNİZ'*

üantada ve çanta içerisinde bulunduğu ileri sürülen belge ile veriler üzerinde parmak izi ve DNA tespiti yapılması yolundaki taleplerinin reddedildiğini iddia eden üetin, *"İstediğim; incelemeler yapıldığında bana ait parmak izi ya da DNA'ya rastlanamayacaktır. Dolayısıyla da suçsuz olduğum ortaya çıkacaktır. Oysa talebim, üzerinden zaman geçtiği gerekçesi ile reddedildi. Kendimi temize çıkarma, suçsuzluğumu ispatlama çabalarım engellenmektedir. "* iddiasında bulundu.


Devletin güvenliğine ilişkin gizli bilgi ve belgeleri örgüt kapsamında temin etmekle de suçlandığını hatırlatan sanık üetin, "Bu bilgiler, benim askeri okul ders notlarımdı. Bu gizli bilgiler arasında TCG Kocatepe gemisinin bilgileri de yer alıyor. 10 yıl önce hurdaya ayrılan bir geminin bilgileri bende neden olsun ki?" dedi. Sanık üetin, "Ayrıca müştekiler arasında kendisine tehdit ya da şantaj yapıldığını söyleyen bir kişi bile yok. " şeklinde konuştu. 


*kirpihaber.com*

----------


## bozok

*42 general emekliye sevk edilecek!*



*Hükümetin geçen yıl uyguladığı 'ne terfi ne de emeklilik' formülüne bu kez sıcak bakmadığı, Balyoz davası kapsamındaki 42 generali emekli etme eğiliminde olduğu iddia edildi.*

05 Temmuz 2011 Salı 14:20


Bu yılki Yüksek Askeri şÃ»ra’da (YAş), Balyoz Darbe Planı kapsamında tutuklanarak cezaevine giren general ve amirallerin durumu nedeniyle büyük bir kriz yaşanması bekleniyor.

Geçen yıl 3 komutan için “ne terfi ne de emeklilik” formülünü uygulayan AK Parti Hükümeti'nin, bu yıl tutuklu bulunan 42 general ve amirali emekliye sevk etme eğiliminde olduğu ileri sürüldü.

Hükümet, Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’na atanması beklenen Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız’ı emekliye sevk ettiği şÃ»rada, Balyoz Darbe Planı iddialarına adı karışan isimler için “ne terfi ne de emeklilik” formülünü hayata geçirmişti.

Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'nin haberine göre, bu yıl ise söz konusu isimler emekliye sevk edilecek. Bu durumda ise tutuklu bulunan isimlerin “masumiyet karinesi”nin ihlal edilmesi, beraat etmeleri durumunda ise askeri kariyerleri açısından telefasi mümkün olmayan bir zarara yol açılacağı tartışması yaşanacağına dikkat çekildi.

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri Personel Yasası’na göre, haklarında açılan dava kapsamında tutuklananlar, daha sonra salıverilseler dahi terfi edemiyorlar. Bu yüzden bu seneki şÃ»rada terfi sırasında bulunan 14 ismin bu şansını yitirdiği değerlendiriliyor.

Korgeneral Nejat Bek, Korgeneral Korkut üzarslan, Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu, Korgeneral Korcan Pulatsü, Korgeneral Ziya Güler, Tümgeneral Abdullah Dalay, Tümgeneral Salim Erkal Bektaş, Tümgeneral Ahmet Yavuz, Tümgeneral İhsan Balabanlı, Tümamiral Mücahit şişlioğlu, Tümgeneral Beyazıt Karataş, Tuğamiral Ahmet Türkmen, Tuğgeneral Kasım Erdem ve Tuğgeneral Ali Aydın 2011’de terfi sırasında bulunuyordu. şimdi terfi edemeyecek bu isimlerin emekliye sevk edileceği belirtiliyor.

2008 yılında terfi eden ve 4 yıllık rütbe bekleme süresi 2012 yılında dolacak olan 12 general ve amiral arasına şu isimler var: “Korgeneral Yurdaer Olcan, Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç, Tümgeneral Hasan Fehmi Canan, Tümgeneral Bekir Memiş, Tümamiral Cem Gürdeniz, Tümgeneral Nedim Göngör Kurubaş, Tuğgeneral Gökhan Gökay, Tuğgeneral ümer Mimiroğlu, Tuğamiral Turgay Erdağ, Tuğamiral Fatih Ilgar, Tuğamiral Cem Aziz üakmak, Tuğamiral Levent Erkek.” 2009 yılında terfi eden Tümamiral Ali Semih üetin, Tümgeneral Nurettin Işık, Tümamiral Soner Polat, Tümgeneral İsmail Taş, Tuğgeneral Hakan Akkoç, Tuğamiral Levent Görgeç veTuğgeneral Mustafa Erhan Pamuk’un önünde ise bir dahaki Yüksek Askeri şÃ»ra için 2 yıl bulunuyor. Dava bu tarihe kadar sonuçlanmazsa bu isimler de terfi edemeyecek.

2010 yılında terfi eden 5 isim Korgeneral Turgut Atman, Tümgeneral Bülent Kocababuç, Tümamiral Ahmet Sinan Ertuğrul, Tümamiral Erdem Caner Bener ve Tuğgeneral Mehmet Eldem’in önünde ise 3 yıl bulunuyor.

Ağustos ayında Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’na atanması beklenen Harp Akademileri Komutanı Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı ile Korgeneraller Korcan Pulatsü ve Ziya Güler’in tutuklanması, YAş’ta atama krizini gündeme getirdi. YAş’ta ya mevcut komutan Hasan Aksay’ın görev süresi uzatılacak ya da Hava Kuvvetleri Lojistik Komutanı Korgeneral Mehmet Erten terfi ettirilerek, doğrudan Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’na atanacak. Erten yaş haddi nedeniyle sadece 2 yıl orgeneral rütbesinde kalabiliyor.

*Haber Kaynağı:* Doğan Haber Ajansı


*kirpihaber.com*

----------


## bozok

*İnternete düşen ses kayıtları Balyoz dava klasörlerine girdi*


Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı'nda 6 Aralık 2010'da yapılan aramalarda çok sayıda Balyoz belgesi ele geçirilmişti.


Geçtiğimiz aylarda internete düşen Balyoz darbe planına ilişkin ses kayıtları, dava klasörlerine girdi. 1. Ordu Başsavcısı Albay Bülent Münger'e ait olduğu ileri sürülen ses kayıtları da dosya kapsamına alındı. Münger olduğu ileri sürülen kişi söz konusu kayıtta, "1. Ordu ve kolordular arası yazışmalar ve emirler darbe planlandığının delili. Daha bu buzdağının görünen yüzü." diyordu.

Geçtiğimiz aylarda internete düşen Balyoz darbe planına ilişkin ses kayıtlarının çözümleri tamamlandı. İstanbul Terörle Mücadele şubesi görevlileri, söz konusu dosyaları davaya bakan İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderdi. Dava dosyasına giren kayıtlar arasında 1. Ordu Başsavcısı Albay Bülent Münger'in Balyoz planını doğrulayan ifadeleri, Gölcük'te Balyoz belgelerinin çıktığı şubede görevli iki astsubayın konuşmaları ve bir albayın tutuklu yakınlarının protesto eylemlerini yönlendirmesi gibi konuşmalar yer alıyor. 
Emniyet'in, mahkemeye gönderdiği yazıda, "Yürütülen soruşturmalar ile ilgisi olduğu değerlendirilen ve internet sitelerine düşen ve çeşitli haberlere konu ses kayıtlarının olduğu tespit edilmiştir. Ses kayıtlarının muhteviyatının hem mahkemenizde devam eden kovuşturmayı hem de bu kapsamda devam eden 2010/1439 sayılı soruşturmayı ilgilendirdiğinin anlaşılması üzerine çözüm haline getirilmiş, anılan dosyalara eklenmek üzere yazımız ekinde gönderilmiştir." denildi.

1. Ordu Başsavcısı Albay Bülent Münger'e ait olduğu ileri sürülen ses kaydı mart ayında internete düşmüştü. Kayıttaki ses, Balyoz CD'lerini incelediğini ve siviller tarafından hazırlanmasının imkansız olduğunu anlatıyordu. Münger, şu ifadeleri kullanıyordu: "1. Ordu ve kolordular arası yazışmalar ve emirler darbe planlandığının delili. Sivil savcılar literatürü bilmediği için daha anlayamadılar. Her şey ellerinin altında ama askeri yazışma usullerini bilmedikleri için anormalliği fark edemiyorlar. Bak, normal bütün o emirleri, emirlerin götürülüş tarzını, hangi nelerin gizli olduğunu hepsini ben çok iyi biliyorum. Bunlar daha ortaya çıkmadı. İlerde bunlar da ortaya çıkınca olayın normal (plan semineri) olmadığı ortaya çıkacak. (...) Ya şimdi şöyle. Bütün o emirler var ya, mesaj emirleri, komutanlık emirleri taralı vaziyette.(...) Emir, resmen emir. Hiçbir şeylik yok yani. CD'ye taranmış emir. Balyoz ile 12 Eylül planları örtüşüyor, üzerinden çalışmışlar. 12 Eylül darbe planının bütün şeyleri CD'ye taranmış vaziyette. Hepsi uyuşuyor. (...) Süha Tanyeri 12 Eylül planlarını, diğer plan subaylarının haberi olmadan arşivden kendisinin çıkardığını itiraf etti. Ben size bir şey söyleyeyim mi? Daha bu buzdağının görünen yüzü. Süha Tanyeri'ye sorduk onu. Adam diyor biz çıkarttık gittik arşivden. (...) Ben size Balyoz CD'lerini vereyim. Hiçbirisine yalan diyemiyorsunuz. Yapamaz siviller, mümkün değil ve bütünlüğü bozan bir şey yok. Hepsi, mesaj emirleri, KKK emirleri. (...) Bak en temel soru o. Nedir yani böyle İstanbul'la alıp veremediğin. Al Yunanistan'ı incele. Tamam yani."

O BELGELER 2008'DEN BERİ GüLCüK'TE

Kayıtlara giren bir diğer konuşma ise Donanma Komutanlığı'nda görevli Deniz Astsubay Başçavuş Erdinç Yıldız ile Deniz Astsubay Ertunç Yıldız arasında geçiyor. Gölcük'teki Balyoz belgelerinin bulunduğu İstihbarat şube'de görevli astsubaylara ait kayıtta, belgelerin 2008 yılından bu yana Donanma'da olduğu aktarılıyor. Deniz Astsubay Başçavuş Erdinç Yıldız olduğu iddia edilen kişi, çuvalların defalarca yer değiştirdiğini anlatıyor. Ertunç Yıldız ise belgelerin bulunmasıyla, "Asıl bomba şimdi patlayacak." diyor.

Mahkeme dosyasına giren bir başka ses kaydı ise tutuklu yakınlarının protestolarının arka planına ışık tutuyor. 11 Mart 2011'de internete düşen ses kaydında Albay Murat üzenalp, komutan eşlerini kürklü, güneş gözlüklü şekilde kokonalar gibi gelinmemesi konusunda uyarıyor. üzenalp, komutan eşlerine halktan uzak görünmemek için etek, pantolon veya ceket pantolon giyilmesi gerektiğini anlatıyor.

*SERKAN SAğLAM* / ZAMAN GZT - İSTANBUL / 05.07.2011

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz davasında flaş gelişme!*


9 Temmuz 2011 Cumartesi 08:20

*Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı ve Eskişehir’de ele geçirilen Balyoz belgelerine ilişkin yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında aralarında Tuğamiral Fahri Can Yıldırım’ın da bulunduğu 5 muvazzaf asker tutuklandı.*

Soruşturmayı yürüten savcı Hüseyin Ayar tarafından ifadeleri alınan 6 asker, tutuklamaları talebiyle mahkemeye sevk edildi. Nöbetçi 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nce sorgulanan ve aralarında Tuğamiral Fahri Can Yıldırım ile bir albayın da bulunduğu toplam 5 asker hakkında tutuklama kararı çıkarıldı. Bir muvazzaf asker ise serbest bırakıldı. 5 asker Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi'ne gönderildi.

DHA


*haber1.com*

----------


## bozok

*Kim kör, kim topal, kim deli?*




Ajanslara düşen bir resim.

İki uzman çavuş Hakkari Yüksekova’da sabah 07.00’de sivil kıyafetleri ile *"evlerinden"* çıktıktan 5 dakika sonra arkalarından başlarına isabet eden hain kurşunla* “şehit”* düştü.

Resmi merak edenler Hasan Tahsin’in köşe yazısına bakabilirler.

Yüreğim kaldırmadı *“buraya”* koyamadım.

İki gencecik insan.

Sokakta yüzükoyun yatıyorlar.

Akan kanları *“bedenlerini”* birleştirmiş.

İki şehidin *“arasında”* siyah bir poşet.

Torbanın içinde *“bir kaç”* parça kıyafet.

Belli ki *“değiştirmek”* ya da *“yıkatmak”* için yanlarına almışlar.

Bu *“fotoğrafa”* mutlaka bakın.

Hasan Tahsin’in köşesinde *“bulamazsanız”* mutlaka internette vardır.

Bakın ve *“iyi”* düşünün.

Demokrasiyi, insan haklarını falanı filanı düşünün.

Hala keyfiniz *“yerinde”* ise sorun yok…
 
*** 
Tuğgeneral Hakan Akkoç.

NATO’nun Bürüksel karargahında *“74 ülkenin”* askeri görevlisine *“kumanda”* ediyor.

Dünyadaki bütün NATO kuvvetlerinin *“lojistik”* ihtiyacını karşılıyor.
Yani NATO Savunma Direktörü.

Balyoz Davası’nın sanığı.

Arandığını öğrenince *“görevini”* bırakıp geri dönmüş.
Yallah Hasdal Cezaevi’ne.

Geçtiğimiz günlerde mahkemede* “savunma”* yaptı.

Kimseler *“yazmadı”*, birkaç internet sitesinden başka.
***Savunmasında *“şunları”* söylüyordu Tuğgeneral Hakan Akkoç:

*“Ben, 61 no’lu, Nam-ı diğer Ek-A mağduru Tuğgeneral Hakan Akkoç.*
*Seminere katılmadım, seminer sırasında yurtdışındaydım.*
*Bu husus, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı ve pasaport dairesinden mahkemeye gönderilen yazılarla teyit edilmiştir.*

*Sözde planla ilgili hiç kimseden emir almadım, vermedim, herhangi bir çalışma yapmadım, yaptırmadım, hiç kimse bana görev vermedi.*
*Sözde planda, Ek-A kapsamında, seminerle ilgili hususlarda veya iddianamenin herhangi bir yerinde bir görev aldığıma dair ıslak imzam yok, parafım yok, parmak izim yok, ses kaydım yok ve benzeri hukuki dayanak veya delil yoktur.*

*Gücü olmayan adalet acizdir. Adaleti olmayan güç ise zalim.*

*Neden mi döndüm?*

*Cevabı basit, 25 Mart’taki Mahkeme kararınızda “Bakın şerefli Türk subayı kaçmaz dediniz ama, işte kaçtılar, bundan dolayı kalan 194 kişinin tutukluluklarının devamına gibi, kalan arkadaşlarımın benim yüzümden hapiste kalma ihtimaline kaşı vicdanıma hesap veremedim.”*
***Ve *“neden”* sanık kürsüsünde olduğunu da yanıtlıyor General Akkoç:

*“Neden mi buradayım?*

*üünkü ben doğruyum, dimdik duruyorum, eğrilerin mutlaka ve mutlaka bir gün cezasını bulacağını biliyorum.*

*Neden mi buradayım?*
*üünkü suçsuzum.*

*Neden mi buradayım?*
*üünkü burası benim vatanım, benim toprağım, burada doğdum, burada öleceğim.*

*Neden mi buradayım?*
*üünkü mülkün temeli olan adalete inancımı kaybetmedim. Yüce adaletin tecelli edeceğini biliyorum.*

*Sonuç olarak;*

*Haklıların mahkÃ»m edildiği bir ülkede bütün doğruların yeri cezaevidir.”*
***Biri bana iki uzman çavuşun *“boşuna”* ölmediğini,
Biri bana bunca generalin *“boşuna”* Hasdal’a tıkılmadığını söylemezse.
Demokrasi kör, hukuk topal, benim adım da *“deli”* olarak kalmaya *"devam"* edecektir.


*Serdar üZTüRK* / pausehaber.com / 6 Temmuz 2011

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz sanıklarına 2. darbe*




8 Temmuz 2011 Cuma, 16:30 
*Balyoz davasının tutuklu sanıklarının tahliye taleplerinin reddi kararına yapılan itiraz, üst mahkeme tarafından oy çokluğu ile reddedildi.*



İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Silivri’de görülen 37. duruşmada tüm tutuklu sanıkların tahliye taleplerini reddetmişti. Bu karar üzerine sanıkların avukatları, bir üst mahkeme olan İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne itiraz etmişti.
Talebi değerlendiren üst mahkeme, itirazları oy çokluğu ile reddetti. Mahkeme başkanı şeref Akçay, sanıkların tahliye edilmesi yönünde görüş bildirdi.
Balyoz davasında aralarında emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, eski kuvvet komutanları Halil İbrahim Fırtına, üzden ürnek ve milletvekili seçilen emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan'ın da bulunduğu 163'ü tutuklu 196 sanık yargılanıyor. 
CİHAN 

*bugun.com.tr*

----------


## bozok

*41. general de Hasdal'a girdi*



*Balyoz Davası’nda tutuklanan Tuğamiral Fahri Can Yıldırım ile birlikte Hasdal’daki generallerin sayısı 41’e çıktı. Ayrıca biri albay, 4 muvazzaf tutuklandı.*

*41’inci general de Hasdal Cezaevi’ne konuldu*
Balyoz davasında dün Tuğamiral Fahri Can Yıldırım’ın yanı sıra biri albay 
4 muvazzaf daha tutuklandı.

“Balyoz Darbe Planı” iddialarıyla ilgili soruşturması kapsamında mahkemeye çıkarılan Tuğamiral Fahri Can Yıldırım ve bir albayın da içinde bulunduğu 5 kişi tutuklandı. Yıldırım’la birlikte Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi’nde tutuklu bulunan muvazzaf generallerin sayısı 41’e yükseldi. İstanbul Merkez Komutanlığı’nca Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne getirilen ve 1 tuğamiralin de aralarında bulunduğu 6 muvazzaf asker ile 1 emekli asker, “Balyoz Planı” soruşturmasını yürüten özel yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Hüseyin Ayar’a ifade verdi. Savcı Ayar, emekli askeri serbest bırakırken, diğer kişiyi tutuklanma talebiyle nöbetçi mahkemeye sevk etti. İstanbul Nöbetçi 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne sevk edilen 6 muvazzaf askerden 5’ini tutuklayan mahkeme, bir askeri serbest bıraktı. 

*İlk tutuklama duruşmada*
“Balyoz Planı” iddialarıyla ilgili olarak eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli oramiral üzden ürnek ve eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın da aralarında bulunduğu sanıklar hakkında açılan ilk dava bütün sanıkların tutuksuz olduğu halde başladı. Bu arada Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı’nda “iddia olunan” Balyoz palanları ile ilgili bazı belgeler bulundu. İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza mahkemesi de, 11 şubat günü yapılan duruşmada hazır bulunan sanıkları tutukladı. 98’i muvazzaf, 36’sı emekli 133 asker mahkeme salonunda tutuklandı. 


4 emekli general, bir emekli albay ve 24 muvazzaf asker hakkında yakalama kararı çıkardı. Muvazzaflar arasında 2 general, 6 albay, 4 yarbay, 3 binbaşı, 1 üsteğmen, 8 astsubay bulunuyordu. Böylece 163’ü tutuklu 196 sanık yargılanmaya başlandı. 

*Dalga dalga Balyoz*
İddialar kapsamında emekli Albay Hakan Büyük’ün Eskişehir’deki evinde yapılan aramada da bazı belgeler ele geçilidi.13 Mayıs’ta başlayan ikinci dalgada, Deniz Kurmay Kıdemli Albay Servet Bilgin, Deniz Kurmay Kıdemli Albay Sinan Topuz ile Deniz Kurmay Kıdemli Binbaşı Levent Tezcan tutuklandı. üçüncü dalgada ise Hava Kuvvetleri’nden muvazzaf subaylar hedef alındı. 21 Mayıs’ta Hava Hakim Albay Bülent Güncal ile Hava Kurmay Albay Mehmet Erkorkmaz tutuklandı. En büyük etkiyi yapan 4. dalgada ise Harp Akademileri Komutanı Org. Bilgin Balanlı’nın da aralarında bulunduğu 11 muvazzaf ifadeye çağrıldı.

*İlk orgeneral Balanlı*
30 Mayıs’ta nöbetçi mahkemeye çıkarılan Balanlı, ümraniye ve Balyoz davası kapsamında tutuklanan ilk orgeneral oldu. Hakim Albay Ahmet Zeki üçok da 1 Haziran’da tutuklandı. Hava Harp Okulu Komutanı Tümgeneral İsmail Taş ve 3 muvazzaf subay da tutuklandı. 18 Haziran’da Hasdal’da tutuklu general sayısı 32 oldu. Korg. Güler’le tutuklu general sayısı da 33’e yükseldi. 25 Haziran’da Tümamiral Mücahit şişlioğlu’nun tutuklanmasıyla cezaevindeki general sayısı 34’e ulaştı. Tümamiral Erdem Caner Bener, 2 Temmuz’da 10 saat süren sorgususunun ardından tutuklandı. İkinci “Balyoz Planı” davası kapsamında haklarında yakalama emri çıkartılan 8 muvazzaf subaydan 6’sı 4 Temmuz’da adliyeye geldi. Korgeneral Turgut Atman, Tümgeneral Nedim Güngör Kurubaş, Tümgeneral Bülent Kocababuç, Tuğgeneral Mehmet Eldem, Tuğgeneral Mustafa Erhan Pamuk tutuklandı. Balyoz’daki son tutuklanan general de Tuğa. Fahri Can Yıldırım oldu.



09/07/2011 - 20:16:39 */YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*Hava Kuvvetleri karargahı boşaldı*



*Balyoz davasının ek iddianamesi kapsamında özellikle Hava Kuvvetleri personeline yönelen yeni tutuklama dalgası, 100. yılını kutlayan Hava Kuvvetleri Karargahı’nı da adeta işlemez duruma getirdi.*


*02:30 | 06 Temmuz 2011*


*MERİü TAFOLAR Ankara*

Soruşturma kapsamında Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nın Ankara’daki karargahında görevli iki korgeneralden biri olan Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Denetleme ve Değerlendirme Başkanı Korgeneral Turgut Atman ile birlikte Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Personel Başkanı Tümgeneral Nedim Güngör Kurubaş ve Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı Personel Daire Başkanı Tuğgeneral Mehmet Eldem de Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi’ne kondu. Tümgeneral Mehmet Yılmaz Erdoğan’ın da Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı görevini üstlenirken yaklaşık 2 ay önce istifa etmiş olması, Hava Kuvvetleri Karargahı’nda önemli görevlerde bulunan dört üst düzey pozisyon, boş kalmış oldu.

*MİLLİYET*

----------


## bozok

*Büyükanıt'a 'iyi çocuk' sorulacak!*



şemdinli davası sanıkları 12 Eylül Anayasa değişikliğinin ardından sivil mahkemede ilk duruşmalarına çıkıyor. Yarın yapılacak duruşmada sanık Ali Kaya için ğTanırım iyi çocukturğ diyen eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Büyükanıtğın şüpheli olarak ifadeye çağrılması istenecek.

şemdinli davasında yargılanan ve askeri mahkemenin tahliye ettiği sanık Astsubaylar Ali Kaya ve üzcan İldeniz ile PKK itirafçısı Veysel Ateş için, sivil mahkemece verilen yeniden tutuklama kararının ardından yarın ilk duruşma yapılacak.

Müdahil avukatlar, sanık Ali Kaya için ğTanırım iyi çocukturğ diyen eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Yaşar Büyükanıtğın şüpheli olarak ifadeye çağrılmasını isteyecek.

Van 3. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Uyuşmazlık Mahkemesiğnden gelen şemdinli davası dosyasını inceledikten sonra astsubaylar Ali Kaya, üzcan İldeniz ve Veysel Ateş için tutuklama kararı çıkardı.

Perşembe günü Vanğda yapılacak olan şemdinli davası duruşmasında müdahil avukatların dosyanın kapsamının genişletilmesini ve ek iddianame hazırlanmasını isteyecekleri öğrenildi.

*SARIKAYA SUBAYLARI AYIRMIşTI*

Hazırladığı iddianame nedeniyle HSYK tarafından meslekten atılan Ferhat Sarıkaya, iddianamesinde astsubaylar Ali Kaya ve üzcan İldeniz ile Veysel Ateş hakkında ceza talebinde bulunulurken, o dönemdeki yasal kısıtlılık nedeni ile sorumlu komutanlar hakkında hazırlanan dosyayı ayırarak Genelkurmayğa göndermişti.

Dava sürecinde, Yaşar Büyükanıt ile halen Genelkurmay Plan Harekat Daire Başkanlığı görevini yürüten Erdal üztürkğün ifadesine başvurulabileceği ve ek iddianameyle sanık listesinin artabileceği belirtildi.

*şEMDİNLİ OLAYI VE DAVA SüRECİ*

Hakkariğnin şemdinli ilçesinde bulunan Umut Kitapevi, 9 Kasım 2005 tarihinde bombalı saldırıya uğradı.

Ali Yılmaz ve Mehmet Zahir Korkmaz'ın yaşamını yitirdiği saldırıyı gerçekleştirdiği iddia edilen Astsubaylar Ali Kaya ve üzcan İldeniz ile PKK itirafçısı Veysel Ateş vatandaşlar tarafından suçüstü yakalandı.

JİTEM elemanlarına ait araçta, infaz edilecek kişilerin ev ve işyeri adresleri ile telefon numaralarının bulunduğu ajanda, krokiler ile birçok yazılı belge bulundu.

şemdinli olayına ilişkin 22 Kasım 2005 tarihinde Van'da soruşturma başlatıldı. Bombalama olayına karıştıkları gerekçesiyle Astsubaylar Kaya ile üzcan İldeniz 28 Kasım'da Van'da tutuklanarak Askeri Cezaevi'ne konuldu.

Van 3. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde 19 Haziran 2006 tarihinde yapılan yargılamada Kaya ve İldeniz'e "Adam öldürmek, çete kurmak ve adam öldürmeye teşebbüs etmek" suçlarından 39 yıl 10 ay 27'şer gün hapis cezası verildi. Cezadan sonra dosyanın gittiği Askeri Mahkeme'de sanıklar ilk duruşmada tahliye edildi. 

12 Eylül Anayasa değişikliğinin ardından Askeri Yargıtay Başsavcılığı'nın, "şemdinli davasında askeri mahkemenin görevsiz, Hakkari Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin görevli" olduğu yönünde görüşünden sonra Askeri Yargıtay da davanın sivil mahkemede görülmesine hükmetmişti.

Kararın gittiği Uyuşmasızlık Mahkemesi ise karara imza atarak, dosyanın üzel Yetkili Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gitmesine karar vermesi üzerine 4 yıl aradan sonra dosyanın tekrar geri geldiği Van 3. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi sanıklar hakkında tutuklama kararı verilmişti. Karar üzerine sanıklar 8 Haziran'da tutuklanarak Van'da cezaevine konulmuştu. 

*'TANIRIM, İYİ üOCUKTUR'*

4 yıl sonra gelen tutuklamadan sonra sanıklar hakkında tekrar başlayacak yargılamanın ilk duruşması yarın görülecek. 

Dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Yaşar Büyükanıt, sanıklardan Ali Kaya için "Tanırım, iyi çocuktur" demişti.


20.07.2011 12:37 /* VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*JİTEM habersiz kurulmuş*



*A.A / 9 Temmuz 2011*

Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nın, emekli albay Arif Doğan'ın kamuoyuna yansıyan bir takım açıklamaları nedeniyle JİTEM ile ilgili başlattığı soruşturmada, JİTEM adlı oluşumun, İçişleri Bakanlığının onayı olmadan ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığının görüşü alınmadan, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığının kendi inisiyatifiyle kurulduğu tespit edildi.

Terör ve organize suçlara bakmakla görevli Cumhuriyet Savcısı Hakan Yüksel tarafından bir süre önce başlatılan soruşturma çerçevesinde, ğJİTEM adlı bir oluşumun var olup olmadığığ konusunda, İçişleri Bakanlığı, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı, MİT Müsteşarlığı ve Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğüne yazılar yazdı. 

Gelen cevaplarda, JİTEM'in varlığı kabul edilerek, ğBu birimin terörle mücadele kapsamında faaliyet yürüten bir oluşumğ olduğu kaydedildi.

üte yandan, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığından verilen cevapta ise JİTEM adlı oluşumun, 1990 yılında sonlandırıldığı ifade edildi.

Savcı Yüksel, soruşturma kapsamında, JİTEM'in kurulduğu kabul edilen 1988 yılından 2005 yılına kadarki süreci ve söz konusu oluşuma atfedilen faaliyetleri mercek altına aldı.

Savcı Yüksel'in yürüttüğü soruşturmada, JİTEM adlı oluşumun, İçişleri Bakanlığının onayı olmadan ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığının görüşü alınmadan, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığının kendi inisiyatifiyle kurulduğu tespit edildi.

Söz konusu oluşumla ilgili olarak asker şahıslar hakkında yapılan soruşturma çerçevesinde savcı Yüksel, ğyetkisizlikğ kararı vererek, dosyayı Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderdi.


*HüRRİYET*

----------


## bozok

*JİTEMğİN üSTüNE GİDERKEN ğCESURDUğ YA şİMDİ?*



17.02.2010 *11:32*

Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner, makam odası ve lojmanında yapılan aramadan sonra gözaltına alınıp Erzurumğa nakledilmişti. Cihaner sorgusunun ardından tutuklandı. Başsavcı, Erzurum H Tipi Cezaevi'ne konuldu.

Vatan yazarı Can Ataklı bugünkü köşesinde; Cihanerğin bundan 12 yıl önce JİTEMğin üzerine nasıl gittiğini anlatıyor. Cihanerğin JİTEM soruşturmasındaki tavrını ğcesurğ olarak nitelendirildiğini aktaran Ataklı, şu an ğErgenekoncuğ olarak suçlanmasındaki çelişkiye dikkat çekiyor.

İşteğ Cesur diye diye övdükleri savcıyı şimdi Ergenekon üyesi olmakla suçluyorlarğ başlıklı o yazı:

"ünümde bir kitap duruyor. Adı: JİTEM-Türkiyeğnin Faili Meçhul Tarihi. Yazarı, Ecevit Kılıç. Aynı zamanda Taraf Gazetesi yazarı da olan Ecevit Kılıç (Odatv'nin notu: Ecevit Kılıç Taraf değil, eski Sabah yazarıdır) her yazısında darbeden söz ediyor.

Bu kitabın 210ğuncu sayfasında bir bölüm başlığı var. Aynen şöyle: JİTEMği keşfeden cesur savcı.

Ecevit Kılıçğın ğcesur savcığ olarak nitelediği kişi İlhan Cihaner. 1998 yılında İdil Cumhuriyet Savcısı olan Cihaner, bu tarihten 9 yıl önce işlenen üçlü bir cinayetin dosyasını yeniden açıyor.

1987ğde Cizre Nusaybin karayolu üzerinde başlarına kurşun sıkılmış halde cesetleri bulunan üç kişinin JİTEM olarak bilinen birimin ilk cinayeti olduğu ileri sürülüyor. Cihaner yaptığı araştırmalar sonunda cinayeti Binbaşı Cem Ersever ve ekibinin işlediği sonucuna varıyor.

Ancak ğcesurğ savcı Cihaner ne kadar uğraşsa da önündeki engelleri aşamıyor. Kırklareli Cezaeviğnde yatan itirafçı İbrahim Babatğın ifadesini almak için verdiği çabalar da boşa çıkıyor.

Savcı Cihaner bunun üzerine itirafçı Babatğa sorulmak üzere 60 soru hazırlıyor. Ancak Kırklareli Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı bu soruların hiçbirini Babatğa sormuyor.

üaresi kalmayan Cihaner hazırladığı dosyayı Diyarbakır DGM Başsavcılığığna gönderiyor ve hazırladığı raporda adını vermeden JİTEM örgütünü tanımlayarak şu anda Ergenekon sanığı olan emekli Albay Arif Doğanğın da adını vererek, örgütün bir çete olduğunu belirtiyor.

Savcı İlhan Cihaner bununla da kalmayıp JİTEMği açığa çıkarmak için Adalet Bakanlığı Ceza İşleri Genel Müdürlüğüğne de bir yazı gönderiyor. Savcıların çok ender başvurdukları bir yöntem olan ve ğdeğerlendirme yazısığ olarak nitelenen bu mektupta Cihaner, olayları tarihleriyle birlikte sıralayarak bu örgütün pek çok kanlı olaya imza attığını belirtiyor.

Cihaner bu konuda belge istenilen kurumlardan cevabın çok geç geldiğini ya da hiç gelmediğini de belirterek bu durumda bağlantıları ortaya çıkarmanın mümkün olmadığını söylüyor.

Sonuç olarak savcı Cihanerğin bundan 12 yıl önce başlattığı soruşturma hiçbir ilerleme kaydetmeden bugüne kadar geliyor.

şimdi bütün bunları neden yazdım. Dikkatli okurlar sanıyorum ğCesur Savcı İlhan Cihanerğ adını ilk okuduklarında anlamışlardır. üünkü Taraf yazarının ğcesurğ olarak nitelediği savcı Cihaner şu anda Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı.

Cihaner bir süredir hakkında yürütülen soruşturma nedeniyle dün gözaltına alındı. Evi ve makam odası didik didik arandı. Kendisine yöneltilen suçlama ise ğErgenekon Terör ürgütü üyesiğ olmak.

Yani Ergenekonğa temel teşkil ettiği ileri sürülen JİTEMğin üzerine ilk giden savcı Cihaner bugün Ergenekon sanığı.

Cihaner düne kadar ğcesurğdu. Oysa aynı savcı bir dini cemaatin üzerine aynı cesaretle yürüyünce ğErgenekoncuğ oluverdi.

İşte görüyor musunuz Türkiyeğnin halini. Sonra ben ğliberal maskeli faşistlerğ deyince kızıyorlar.ğ

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*üsteğmen kurtuldu; ama ğsehven skandalığnın diğer kurbanları içeride!*



Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleriğne yönelik soruşturmalardaki ğsehvenğ skandallarına, bir yenisi daha eklendiğ

VATANğda dün yer alan haberi okumuşsunuzdur:

üsteğmen Emrah Küçükakça, ğaskeri casusluk soruşturmasığ kapsamında 9 ay önce tutuklandı.

Sözüm ona üst rütbeli subaylara ve Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri ile TüBİTAK personeline fuhuş tuzağı kurduğu iddia ediliyordu.

Böylece askeri ihalelere ilişkin detayları ele geçiriyor ve bunları pazarlıyordu!

Aylarca cezaevinde yattı.

Sonunda mahkeme, onun evinin yanlışlıkla basıldığını ve tutuklanmasına neden olan harici harddiskin onun evinde bulunmadığına karar verdi.

Meğer polis, kendisine gelen bir ihbar mailinde adı geçen Emrah Karaca yerine, tıpkı onun gibi Kocaeliğde üsteğmen olarak görev yapan Emrah Küçükakçağnın evine baskın yapmış! Baskın sırasında sözüm ona çok sayıda CDğnin yanı sıra, soruşturmanın seyrini değiştirecek belgeleri içeren iki harici harddisk bulunmuş!

Bu yüzden sadece evi yanlışlıkla basılan üsteğmen Küçükakça değil, ev arkadaşı Mehmet Deniz Irak da tutuklanmışğ

Neyseğ Yanlışlık ortaya çıktı da üsteğmen Küçükakça kurtuldu!

***

O kurtuldu ama bu ğsehvenğ skandalının diğer kurbanları hala içerideğ

Tek suçları; üsteğmen Küçükakçağda bulunduğu iddia edilen 78 numaralı CDğde adlarının geçmesiğ

Bunlardan biri de de TüBİTAK çalışanı Matematik Mühendisi Merdan Metinğ

Metin, devletin parasız bursuyla okumuş. İTü Matematik Mühendisliğiğni bitirmiş, lisans üstü eğitimini yapmış ve doktorasına başlamış. Kurum içinde çalışkanlığıyla, efendiliğiyle biliniyor ve seviliyor. TüBİTAK Ulusal Elektronik Kriptoloji Araştırma Enstitüsüğnde görevli, çok önemli projeleri hayata geçiren bir yazılım uzmanı.

Evli ve iki çocuk babasığ İşinden kalan zamanlarını 7 ve 9 yaşlarındaki iki kızıyla geçirmeye, geceleri onlarla birlikte teleskopla gözlem yapmaya bayılan sıradan bir vatandaş.

üsteğmen Küçükakçağyla aynı çetenin (!) üyesi olmayı bırakın; tanımıyor bileğ

Ve o da ğyanlışlıkla tutuklandığığ anlaşılan üsteğmen Küçükakça gibi, aylardır tutukluğ

Sebebi; Küçükakçağda bulunduğu iddia edilen ama daha sonra soruşturma dosyasına kimin tarafından, ne zaman ve nereden getirilip konduğu belli olmayan harddiskğte adının geçmesiğ

Evet; sadece adının geçmesi!

***

Mühendis Merdan üetin bir süre önce hakim karşısına çıktı ve dedi ki:

ğBen Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleriğnin kripto bilgi güvenliğini ve sinyal toplama altyapısını güçlendirmeyi sağlamaya çalışan bir bölümde çalışıyorum. Görev yaptığım 17 yıl boyuncu gizlilik dereceli projelerde çalışmama izin veren çok özel belgelere sahip oldum. Bu belgeler, istihbarat teşkilatımızın kişi ve birinci derece yakınları hakkında yaptığı detaylı inceleme neticesinde verilmektedir ve periyodik olarak tekrarlanmaktadır. İddianamede şahsıma yöneltilen suçlama örgüt üyesi olmakğ Bunun için delil olarak sadece ve sadece şüpheli Emrah KüüüKAKüAğdan elde edilen 78 numaralı CD üzerindeki bazı sayısal dosyalarda adımın geçmesi ve fişleme bilgilerimin bulunması gösterilmektedir.

Kimin, neden benim adımı kullandığını ve fişlememi yaptığını bilmiyorum. Yapanların bulunup cezalandırılmasını talep ediyorum. Benim tarafımdan iddia olunan örgüte yazılmış, verilmiş, gönderilmiş el ürünüm ya da sayısal hiçbir veri, ileti, mektup bulunmamaktadır. Evimde, ofisimde, üzerimde beni iddia olunan örgütle ilişkilendirebilecek tek bir delil dahi bulunmamıştır. Aynı kurumda çalıştığım diğer şüphelilerin haricindeki hiçbir şüpheliyi tanımamaktayım. 78 numaralı CD üzerinde hakkımda yazılmış olan fişleme bilgilerinin neredeyse tamamı gerçek dışı bilgilerden oluşmaktadır.ğ

***

üzetleyeyim:

Mühendis Merdan Metin ve çok sayıda şüpheli; sırf üsteğmen Küçükakçağnın evinde ele geçirildiği iddia edilen 78 nolu CDğde isimleri geçtiği için tutukluğ

Mahkeme, Emrah Küçükakçağnın olayla ilgisi olmadığına, evinin de polis tarafından ğyanlışlıklağ basıldığına karar verdi ve tahliye ettiğ

O kurtuldu ama; ğnereden geldiği belli olmayanğ bir CDğde adları geçtiği için yargılanan onlarca isim hala cezaevindeğ

Vicdanınıza soruyorumğ Hukukçulara soruyorumğ Adalet anlayışı olan herkese soruyorum:

Bu işte bir gariplik yok mu?

*****

*Günün Sorusu*

ğSehvenğ skandallarıyla insanların hayatlarını karartanlardan, acaba ğsehvenğ de olsa hesap sorulduğunu görebilecek miyiz?


*Mustafa MUTLU* / VATAN GZT. / 19 Temmuz 2011

----------


## bozok

*ALBAY'DAN pkkLIYA PASAPORT*



*22 Temmuz 2011, Cuma 06:00:08* 

*Ankara'da yakalanan N.Y. adlı pkklı, sahte pasaport için ümraniye soruşturmasında tutuklu emekli Albay Atilla Uğur'un kendisine Avrupa'ya gitmesi koşuluyla sahte pasaport sağlayacağını iddia etti.*

*DİKKAT PSİKOLOJİK HAREKAT*

*ASKERHABER'DEN:* *ünümüzdeki günlerde, buna benzer ve pkk ile tutuklu bulunan askerleri ilişki içerisindeymiş gibi gösteren çok habere denk geleceğiz. Bu arada emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur'un bebek katilini İmralı'da sorgulayan subay olduğunu da unutlayalım.*

Terör örgütü pkkya katılıp örgütsel faaliyetlerde bulunduğu iddiasıyla hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan ve iki hafta önce Ankara'da yakalanan N.Y. adlı kadın pkklı, örgüt içinde faaliyet bulunduğu dönemde sahte pasaport çıkarmak için ümraniye soruşturmasında tutuklu bulunan emekli Albay Hasan Atilla Uğur'dan yardım istediğini öne sürdü.

*(İLGİLİ HABER)* *ATİLLA ALBAY'DAN KAHREDEN üIKIş*

*(İLGİLİ HABER)* *ATİLLA ALBAY 300 BİN AVRO İSTİYOR*

*(İLGİLİ HABER)* *ATİLLA ALBAY'DAN BAşBAKAN'A CEVAP VAR: "İşBİRLİKüİ SENSİN"*

N.Y., örgütte yeralan bir arkadaşının aracılığıyla yaptığı girişim sonrasında, Uğur'dan kendisine Avrupa'da başka bir ülkeye gitmesi halinde sahte pasaport vereceği bilgisinin geldiğini, bu nedenle pasaportu başka bir kanaldan sağladığını iddia etti.

Milliyet'in aldığı bilgiye göre, 1998'de pkkya katılarak 2004'e kadar örgüt içinde yeralan, örgütten ayrıldıktan sonra hakkındaki yakalama kararı gereğince aranan Rojda kod adlı N.Y., “ülkeye gelebilmek için pasaport almam gerekiyordu. Ben de bu işleri yapan, hatta pkkdan kaçıp gelen kişileri yurtdışına göndermek için para karşılığı sahte pasaport çıkardığını duyduğum emekli Albay Atilla Uğur adlı kişiyle, Suriyeli Jiyan Afrin ve Velat kod adlarını kullanan ancak gerçek kimliğini bilmediğim Muşlu pkklı aracılığıyla irtibata geçtim” dedi.

*6 BİN DOLARA PASAPORT*

Zanlı N.Y., “Jiyan Afrin ve Velat kod isimli kişiden Albay Atilla Uğur ile irtibata geçerek kendim için ülkeye dönebilmek amacıyla para karşılığı sahte pasaport temin etmesini istedim. Albay Atilla Uğur, Türkiye'ye dönmek istediğimden dolayı pasaport yapmayacağını, fakat Avrupa'da herhangi bir ülkeye gitmek istemem durumunda pasaport çıkartabileceğini arkadaşım aracılığıyla bildirdi. Bunun üzerine kuaförlük yaptığım işyerinde müşterim olan Irak vatandaşı Büşra adlı bayana Türkiye vatandaşı olduğumu, pasaportumu kaybettiğimi ve ülkeme gezmek amaçla gidip dönmek istediğimi söyledim. Bu isteğim üzerine 6 bin dolar karşılığında Irak'a ait ve üzerinde benim fotoğrafım bulunan pasaportu çıkarttı” dedi. Zanlı N.Y., hakkındaki yakalama kararı uyarınca çıkarıldığı mahkemece serbest bırakıldı.


ASKERHABER / HABER MERKEZİ

----------


## bozok

*"O KOMUTANIN İSMİNİ VERMEDİM"*



*22 Temmuz 2011, Cuma 01:58:02*

*Albay Dursun üiçek’in, İnternet Andıcı soruşturmasında savcıya kendi isteğiyle giderek eski Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ ve bazı subayların isimlerini verdiği iddiasını, avukatlığını yapan kızı İrem üiçek yalanladı.*

(SüZDE) İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı ve (SüZDE) Balyoz davaları kapsamında tutuklu olan Albay Dursun üiçek’in, İnternet Andıcı soruşturmasında önceki gün savcıya kendi isteğiyle giderek eski Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ ve bazı subayların isimlerini verdiği iddiasını, avukatlığını yapan kızı İrem üiçek yalanladı.

Başbuğ’un adının bile geçmediğini belirten Avukat üiçek’in yazılı açıklaması şöyle:

*MüVEKKİLİMİ SAVCI üAğIRDI*

Müvekkilim Dursun üiçek Beşiktaş Adliyesi’ne kendi isteğiyle ifade vermeye gitmemiştir. Savcı Cihan Kansız tarafından 8 Haziran tarihinde alınan ifadede müvekkilim ifadenin eksik kalan ve düzeltilmesi gereken bölümleri olduğunu dile getirmiştir. Ancak Savcı Cihan Kansız’ın vaktinin kısıtlı olduğunu öğrenince, ek dilekçe, müvekkilimin tutuklu bulunduğu Hasdal Cezaevi’nden 9 Haziran’da Beşiktaş Savcılığı’na gönderilmiştir. Savcı Kansız, müvekkilimin herhangi bir ifade talebi olmadan kendisini faks talimatıyla ifadeye çağırmıştır. İddia edildiğinin aksine müvekkilimin Beşiktaş Adliyesi’ne giderek ek ifade vermek gibi bir talebi olmamıştır.

*üSTLERİNİ İşARET ETTİğİ YALAN*

Müvekkilimin ifadesinde emekli Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ dahil 12 kişinin ismini vererek üstlerini işaret ettiği iddiaları da basında yer almıştır. Müvekkilim 10 sayfalık ifadesinde İlker Başbuğ dahil hiçbir komutanın ismini zikretmemiştir. İlker Başbuğ’un soruşturma sırasında ismi hiç geçmemiştir.

Bazı basın organlarının kamuoyunu yanıltacak şekilde verdiği haberlerin nedeni, İnternet Andıcı soruşturmasının (SüZDE) İrticayla Mücadele davasıyla birleştirilmek istenmesidir. Islak imza davası, iki yıldır devam etmektedir ve dava delillerin değerlendirilmesi aşaması gelmiştir. Mahkemenin talep ettiği tüm bilgiler, müvekkilim lehine gelmektedir. Son gizli tanığın dinlendiği davada yargılama sonuca bağlanacak iken yargılamayı uzatmak amaçlı bir başka dosya birleştirilmeye çalışılmaktadır.

*İRTİCAYLA MüCADELE PLANI SAHTE*

İlker Başbuğ’un isminin basında bu şekilde geçirilmesinin nedeni ise ‘İrticayla Mücadele Planı gerçek emirle yazıldı ancak Dursun üiçek bunu açıklamıyor’ şeklindeki yanlış ve sapkın algıyı kuvvetlendirmeye yönelik bir girişimdir. İrticayla Mücadele planı sahtedir, müvekkilim böyle bir çalışma yapmamış ve emir almamıştır.

(Dursun üiçek’in hükümet aleyhine kara propaganda yapmak amacıyla Genelkurmay tarafından kurulduğu öne sürülen internet siteleri konusu) Cari İşler şube Müdürü iken şubede 16 personel çalışıyordu. Bunlardan 8’ sivil memur, 8’i proje subayı idi. şubenin sorumluluğundaki 8-10 sitenin haberlerini şube müdürü koymaz. şube müdürü haberi seçer ya da onay verir. 10 yıldır açık olan ve 70-80 bin haberin yer aldığı sitelerde 30-40 haber iş yoğunluğu sebebiyle gözümüzden kaçmış olabilir. Bu siteler kamuya açık sitelerdir ve bu sitelerde denetim zafiyeti ile açık kaynaklardan alınan 30 haber gözden kaçmış olsa bile bu durumda özel yetkili mahkemeler bunu soruşturamaz. İnternet siteleri emir komuta zinciri içerisinde kurulduğundan sitelerdeki yayınlarda kusuru olanlar idari soruşturma geçirirler.

*ANDIü İDDİANAMESİ MAHKEMEDE*

Hükümet aleyhinde kara propaganda yapmak amacıyla Genelkurmay tarafından kurulduğu iddia edilen internet siteleriyle ilgili yürütülen “internet andıcı” soruşturması tamamlandı ve iddianame İstanbul 13’üncü Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne gönderildi. Albay Dursun üiçek’in avukatı Celal ülgen, müvekkilinin internet andıcı iddianamesinde şüpheli olarak yer almadığını söyledi.

*KOMUTAN ONAYI OLMADAN OLMAZ*

Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek, 8 Haziran 2011’de verdiği, önceki gün de tekrarladığı iddia edilen ifadesinde, meslektaşlarının ifadelerinin çelişkili olduğunu öne sürdü, şöyle dedi:

“Madem bu internet içerikleri sakıncalıydı ve benim sorumluluk dönemimde kurulmuştu, niçin diğer görevliler kendi sorumluluk dönemlerinde bu haberleri kaldırmamışlar. Aynı şekilde Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’ndaki sistem dahilinde onay alınmadan bu haberlerin sitede yayınlanması mümkün değildir. Yani bu haberlerin yayınlanması hiyerarşik yapı içerisindeki benim üstümdeki komutanların bilgisi ve onayı ile gerçekleşmiştir. Bu komutanların bu sitelere girip kontrol ve müdahale yetkisi vardır. Aynı yetkiyi ben de proje subayı ve site yöneticisi olan sivil memur üzerinde kullanabilmekteyim.”


*KAYNAK:* HüRRİYET



*ASKERHABER.COM*

----------


## bozok

*Baransu'yu NATO mu besliyor?*



*(SüZDE) davaların bavul taşıyıcısı Mehmet Baransu, Genelkurmay'da yeni bir birim kurdu*
 
Taraf gazetesinin muhabiri ve malum davaların tetikçisi Mehmet Baransı, 13 Mehmetçiği şehit düştüğü Silvan'daki saldırının nasıl gerçekleştiğini yazdı. 

Jandarma Bölge Komutanlığı Harekat Merkezi'nde görevli bir askeri yetkili ile konuştuğunu iddia eden Baransu, ardından olmasını istediği şekilde, kendine göre yaşananları anlattı. 

Baransu ile konuşan askerin kim olduğu sorusu bir yana, haberin sonunda muhabirin Genelkurmay'da hiç olmamış bir birimi kurması dikkat çekti. 

Baransu, saldırıda uçak kullanılıp kullanılmadığın dair bilgi almak için Genelkurmay Enformasyon Dairesi Başkanlığı ile görüştüğünü belirterek uçak kullanılmadığı cevabını aldığını yazdı. 

Burada ilginç olan ise Genelkurmay'da Enformasyon Dairesi Başkanlığı diye bir birimin olmamasıydı. 

Genelkurmay'da basın ile ilişkileri düzenleyen birimin adı ise İletişim Daire Başkanlığı. 

Peki Baransu niye böyle bir hata yaptı. 

Tek tahminimiz var o da, NATO Enformasyon Daire Başkanlığı ile karıştırmış olması. 

üünkü bu Enformasyon Dairesi Başkanlığı sadece NATO'da var. 

Bu basit bir hata değil. 

Bunun, içinde bulunulan algı yoğunlaşmasının beyin ile kas arasındaki ilişkiyi yönlendirmesi olduğunu düşünmemek elde değil. 

kaynak: askerhaber.com

18.07.2011 13:04:00 /* İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*19 asker için müebbet istemi*



*Kansız, internet andıcı iddianamesini İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne sundu.*
 
Savcı Cihan Kansız, internet andıcı iddianamesini İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne sundu. İddianamede generaller Hasan Iğsız, Mehmet Eröz, Mustafa Bakıcı ve Hıfzı üubuklu'nun da aralarında bulunduğu 19 subay için müebbet hapis talep ediliyor. 

Zaman'ın haberine göre savcı, iddianamenin 'ıslak imza' davasıyla da birleştirilmesini istedi. Hükümet aleyhine 'kara propaganda' yapmak amacıyla Genelkurmay bünyesinde internet siteleri kurulduğu ve fişlemeler yapıldığı iddiasıyla başlatılan 'internet andıcı' soruşturması tamamlandı. üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Cihan Kansız tarafından hazırlanan iddianame, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderildi. Savcı iddianamenin, irtica ile mücadele eylem planı (ıslak imza) davasıyla birleştirilmesini talep etti. 

İddianamede aralarında emekli Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız, Korgeneral Mehmet Eröz, Tümgeneral Mustafa Bakıcı, Tümgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu, Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu ve Korgeneral İsmail Hakkı Pekin'in de bulunduğu 19 şüpheli hakkında 'hükümeti ortadan kaldırmaya teşebbüs' suçundan ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası isteniyor. 

İddianamede 14 muvazzaf subay, 4 emekli subay ve bir sivil memur yer alıyor. Eski Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ ile irticayla mücadele eylem planı davasının tutuklu sanığı Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek ise iddianamenin sanıkları arasında yer almıyor. Bu sebeple üiçek yönünden ayrılan soruşturma dosyasında ikinci bir iddianamenin hazırlanması gündemde. Nisan 2009 tarihli andıcın yayınlanmasında emir-komuta zincirinin başında Başbuğ'un olduğu iddia edilmişti. 

Soruşturma kapsamında ifadesi alınan emekli ve muvazzaf generallerin de şüpheli sıfatıyla iddianamede yer aldığı ve şüphelilerin TCK'nın 312. maddesine göre 'hükümeti yıkmaya teşebbüs' ile suçlandığı öğrenildi. Ergenekon savcısı Zekeriya üz tarafından başlatılan ve Savcı Cihan Kansız'ın sonuçlandırdığı soruşturma kapsamında bugüne kadar aralarında üst düzey generallerin de bulunduğu subayın ifadesi alınmıştı. Emekli Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız, Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu, Korgeneral İsmail Hakkı Pekin, Korgeneral Mehmet Eröz, Tümgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu ve Tümgeneral Mustafa Bakıcı gibi isimler, verdikleri ifadelerde suçlamaları reddetmişlerdi. Soruşturma kapsamında 21 TSK mensubunun adı geçiyordu. Ancak Kansız'ın 19 subay hakkında iddianame hazırladığı öğrenildi. 

İddialara göre, Genelkurmay tarafından kurulan söz konusu siteler, AK Parti hükümetini yıpratmak ve yıkmak amacıyla açıldı. Konunun ortaya çıkması üzerine Genelkurmay, bu sitelerin Başbakanlık'ın talimatıyla kurulduğunu açıklamıştı. Başbakanlık'ın böyle bir talimat verilmediğini bildirmesi üzerine Genelkurmay, bu kez talimatın merhum Başbakan Bülent Ecevit döneminde sözlü olarak verildiğini öne sürmüştü. İddialarla ilgili Genelkurmay tarafından gönderilen raporda ise sitelerin gerekli mercilerin bilgisi dahilinde ve 'psikolojik harekat' ve 'beyaz propaganda' amaçlı kurulduğu kabul edilmişti. Ancak Genelkurmay'ın sitelerin yaptığı yayınlarla ilgili görevli subayları sorumlu tuttuğu, "Sitelerde maksadı aşan haberler varsa ve hukuka aykırı kullanım söz konusuysa sorumlusu sitelerin yöneticileridir." dediği öğrenildi. 

İddianamede şüpheli olarak yer aldığı iddia edilen isimler: 

Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız (Andıçta Genelkurmay ikinci başkanı) 

Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu (Andıçta MEBS başkanı) 

Korg. İsmail Hakkı Pekin (Andıçta Genelkurmay İstihbarat başkanı) 

Korg. Mehmet Eröz (Andıçta Genelkurmay Harekat Başkanı) 

Tümgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu (Andıçta Genelkurmay adli müşaviri) 

Tümgeneral Mustafa Bakıcı (Andıçta Bilgi Destek Daire başkanı) 

Albay Orhan Güçlü (Genelkurmay Bilgi Destek Daire başkanlığı grup kısım amiri ) 

Albay Sedat üzüer (1. Bilgi Destek şube müdürü) 

Albay Ziya İlker Göktaş (2. Bilgi Destek şube müdürü) 

Albay Hulusi Gülbahar (4.Bilgi Destek şube Müdürü) 

Albay Cemal Gökçeoğlu(Bilgi Destek şube Müdürü) 

Yüzbaşı Murat Uslukılıç (Bilgi Destek Dairesi İnternet Destek Kısım Amiri) 

Deniz Yarbay Altunay şahin 

Deniz Binbaşı Fatih Koca 

Deniz Binbaşı Cem şimşek 

Sivil Memur Mehmet Bülent Sarıkahya 

Emekli Yarbay Recai Altan 

Emekli Deniz Yüzbaşı Hasan Ataman Yıldırım 

Emekli Hava Albay Fuat Selvi 


22.07.2011 17:05:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon dediniz bakın şimdi siz de Silivri'desiniz!* 


*Tutuklu gazeteciler Nedim şener ve Ahmet şık'tan mektup var...*

*İşte Nedim şener'in mektubu...*

Silivri 2 No'lu Kapalı L Tipi Ceza ve Tutukevi'nin girişinde beni Bakırköy Adliyesi'ne götürecek jandarma ve aracı beklerken odaya İnönü üniversitesi eski rektörü ve Ergenekon davası sanığı Fatih Hilmioğlu girdi.
Bir iki dakika sonra da aynı davada yargılanan Prof. Dr. Yalçın Küçük getirildi. İnfaz Koruma memurlarının nezaretinde selamlaşıp tanıştıktan sonra küçük bir sohbet yapacak zamanımız oldu. İlk sözlerden sonra Hilmioğlu sanırım bir süredir içinde tuttuğu ve zamanı geldiğinde yani karşılaşmamızda söylemek istediği cümleyi yüzüme söyledi; "Eee. dışarıdayken Ergenekon, Ergenekon diyordunuz, bakın şimdi siz de buradasınız." dedi.
Evet ben de Ahmet şık da, Fatih Hilmioğlu ve Yalçın Küçük ve diğer dört kişiyle birlikte Silivri 2 Nolu Kapalı Cezaevinde "Ergenekon Terör ürgütü" üyeliği iddiasıyla neredeyse dört aydır tutukluyduk. Elbette nerede olduğumu biliyordum ama Hilmioğlu başka bir şey söylemek istiyordu:
"Fatih bey, benim Ergenekon davasıyla ilgim, Hrant Dink cinayetiyle ilgilidir. Ergenekon'da yargılanan bazı sanıklarla Dink cinayeti sanıkları arasındaki bağlantıya dikkat çektim. Burada Danıştay saldırısı yargılanıyorsa Dink cinayeti dosyası da Silivri'de yargılanmalıydı. Ergenokon'u da yargı kesin kararını verene kadar iddia boyutuyla ele aldım" dedim.
Hilmioğlu bunca yılın profesörü o kendine göre bana dersini vermişti. Açıklamamı dinleyip dinlemediğine emin olamadan, jandarma ve nakil aracı geldi. Hilmioğlu ile Küçük'ü Silivri kampüsündeki duruşma salonuna götürdü. Beni Bakırköy Adliyesi'ndeki duruşmama götürecek Jandarmalar ile nakil aracı da biraz sonra kapıya yanaştı.
Silivri - Bakırköy arasında 1-1.5 saat süren yol boyunca düşündüm durdum. Hilmioğlu her ne kadar sitem ediyor gibi konuştuysa da benim ve Ahmet'in durumunu da özlü bir şekilde özetlemişti. Bir yandan memleketin kanlı geçmişinde imzası bulunan "Derin" yapılarla uğraş ve kaleminle buna karşı dur, değil asker, sivil otoritesi, mahalledeki abi otoritesine hatta aile büyüklerinin otoritesine isyan et ve her vesayete karşı çık.Sonra da demokrasiyi zehirleyen bir başka vesayetçi zihniyetlerin bir arada olduğu Ergenekon adı verilen yapının üyesi olmakla suçlan.
Bizim de zaman zaman konuştuğumuz bu durumun Hilmioğlu'nun ağzından ama bir başka amaçla tasvir edilmesi bana ilginç geldi. Evet ben ve biz Ergenekoncu olmadığımızı biliyorduk, silahlı terör örgütüne üye değildik ama işte Silivri'deydik. Hem de dört aydır. Zor bir durum bizimkisi.
Hilmioğlu aslında birçok Ergenekon davası sanığının da düşüncesini dile getirmişti. O bir akademisyen nezaketiyle bu kadarını söyledi.Ya Veli Küçük , Kemal Kerinçsiz dahil diğerlerinin aklından neler geçmişti.
Oysa 2008 yılı Mayıs ayından beri gece gündüz üzerinde çalıştığım meslektaşım Hrant Dink cinayeti ile Ergenekon davasının birleşmesi için iki kitap 100'e yakın haber ve yazı yazmış, çıktığım her televizyon kanalında bunun delillerini ve şemalarını sallamıştım.
*ülüden kardeş olur mu?* 
Tam zamanlı olarak Hrant Dink cinayetini araştıran bir gazeteci oldum. Bir de kardeşim oldu. İnsan bir ölüyle kardeş olur mu ? Evet oluyormuş. Ben neredeyse 3.5 yıldır kardeşim olan Hrant Dink'in katline göz yuman devlet görevlilerinin peşinde yaşadım. Hrant Dink ile konuşmam gerektiğinde onun öz kardeşleri Hosrof ve Yervant'ın yanında aldım soluğu. üç yıldır en çok telefonla konuştuğum ve görüştüğüm Hosrof ve Yervant idi.
Her bulduğum belgeyi, bir ipucunu onlarla tartıştım. Bunları yazınca çok şeyin değişeceğini düşündüm hep. Evet çok şey değişti. Türkiye ve dünya kamuoyu Hrant Dink'in devletin polisi, jandarması ve MİT'inin gözü önünde öldürüldüğünü gördü, ihmali ya da kastı olan tüm devlet görevlilerini isim isim öğrendi. Ama yalnızca öğrendi. O kadar. Hepsi terfi ettiler, bazıları müsteşar, bazıları vali, bazıları Müdür oldu. Jandarmalar 6 ay hapis cezası aldı. Tek ama tek bir polis yargı önüne çıkmadı, çıkarılmadı. Oysa cinayet polisin gözü önünde işlenmiş Hrant Dink'in hayatını korumakla görevli polis, cinayetin üzerini örtmek için mahkemelere yanıltıcı belgeler göndererek adalet arayanları kör etmişti. Devletin tüm kurumlarıyla üzerini örtmeye çalıştığı cinayetin üzerindeki örtüyü ise gazetecilik,
onurlu gazetecilik kaldırdı.
Eee devlet boş durur mu? Sen misin Dink cinayetini araştıran. ünce Beşiktaş'taki özel yetkili savcılara şikayet ettiler. Polislerin şikayetini yerinde gören Savcılar 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde 20 yıl hapis istemiyle dava açtı. Yetmedi aynı şikayet dilekçesine bağlı olarak İstanbul 2. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi'nde 8 yıl hapis istemiyle ikinci bir dava, kitapta yayınladığım şema nedeniyle Bakırköy 2. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi'nde de 4.5 yıl hapis istemiyle üçüncü bir dava açıldı. Böylece Hrant Dink'i öldüren katil Ogün Samast 20 yıl hapis istemiyle yargılanırken ben 32.5 yıl hapisle yargılanan bir gazeteci oldum.
Polisimiz bununla yetinir mi ? Nisan ayında bu davalar açılır açılmaz Mayıs (2009)'da polise asılsız bir e-mail gönderilmiş (!)
Kimliği (M.Yılmaz) gibi içeriği de sahte olan bu e-mail'de benim "Ergenekoncu" olduğum yazıyordu. Polis sahte ve içeriği yalan olan bu e-mail ile beni bir söylentiye göre altı ay bir söylentiye göre iki yıl dinledi.
Sen misin "Dink cinayetinde istihbaratçı polislerin ihmali var" diye yazan, onlar da seni dinlerler tabii.
Bu dinleme ve takiplerden bir sonuç alamamış olacaklar ki tetikçileri aracılığı ile haber üzerine haber gönderip sanal alemde Ergenekon operasyonunda tutuklanacak gazeteciler listesinin başına ismimi yazdırmaya başladılar.
Posta Gazetesi'ndeki köşemde başıma gelenleri / gelecekleri yazdım. ülüme hazırdım ama Ergenekon operasyonunda tutuklanacağım aklıma pek gelmiyordu. Tersini söyleyenlere veremeyeceğim hiçbir hesabım olmadığını, her telefon konuşmasının her yazdığımın hesabımı verebileceğimi söylüyordum. O yüzden tedirgin ama kendime inancım tamdı.
Ben yazdığım şeylerden sorumlu tutulacağım diye düşünürken hiç beklemediğim bir biçimde yazmadığım şeyler ve yapmadığım şeylerden sorumlu tutularak 3 Mart günü Ahmet ile birlikte gözaltına alındım ve daha sonra tutuklanarak Silivri'ye kapatıldım.
Ne Hanefi Avcı'nın kitabının bir bölümünü yazdım ne de Ahmet'in kitabının yazımında onu çalıştırdım. Zaten Avcı ve şık da ifadelerinde bunu teyit ettiler.
Yakında iddianame çıkar (umarım), o zaman suçumuz neymiş görür savunmamızı yaparız. Ama dünyada gazeteciler ve kamuoyu tıpkı Türkiye'deki çoğunluk gibi benim başıma gelenin bir "intikam operasyonu" olduğunu düşünüyor. Ahmet'in de Ergenekon diye tarif edilen yapılara karşı olduğunu her halde yazmaya gerek yok.
*Tutuklulukla değil tutkuyla* 
Benim "gerçek" ile ilişkim tutkuludur. üğrendiğim bir gerçeği herkesle paylaşmazsam yaşayamam. İnsanın sevdiğine "seni seviyorum" demesi gibidir, bir gerçeği gazetecinin okurlara halka aktarması. Duygularınız da haberin özü olan olgularda sahici olacak. O zaman değil tutuklanmaya ölmeye bile değer. Eee ben de sevdiğim için ve mesleğim için nefes alır ve veririm. Sahici olarak gerekirse almamak üzerine veririm nefesimi.
Eğer ben Hrant Dink cinayetinde gerçeği söyleyemeyecek, yazamayacaksam yaşamanın ne anlamı var? üünkü yaşamak için vücudumuzun oksijene ihtiyacı var. Ruhumuzun da yaşaması için ruhumuzun oksijeni adalet duygusudur. Benim için, senin için, bizim için hepimiz için Hrant Dink için adalete ihtiyacımız var.
Bu cinayetin tam olarak aydınlatılmadığını biliyorsunuz ve ruhunuzda bir sıkıntı var hissediyor musunuz? İşte o ruhunuzun oksijeni olan adalet eksikliğinden ve ben gazeteci olarak bu eksikliğin giderilmesi için 3.5 yıl çalıştım her bedeli ödedim ve ödüyorum.
Yazıyı bir başka anekdotla bitireyim. 3 Mart 2011'de gözaltına alındıktan sonra 5 Mart günü Sayın Savcı Zekeriya üz'ün karşısına çıktım. üç avukatım da yanımdaydı. Sorulardan birisi 2009 Yılı Temmuz ayında yayınladığım bir kitap ile ilgiliydi.
üalıştığım Milliyet gazetesindeki şefim ile kitap üzerine yaptığımız bir telefon konuşması okundu. Konuşmada şefim bana, kitabı henüz okuyup eleştirilerini vermeyen gazeteci büyüğümün "Neden benim eleştirilerimi almadan bastırdı. Acele etti" şeklindeki sitemini aktarıyordu. Ben de 1.5 ay önce kitabı kendisine verdiğimi görüş vermeyince yayınevinin isteği üzerine bastırdığımı söylüyordum. Konuşmada ben son olarak "Ne yapayım istiyorlarsa beni işten atsınlar" diye tepki göstermiştim.
Savcı üz, " Bir kitap yazmak için neden işten atılmayı göze alıyorsun" diye sordu.

Ben de cevap olarak "Sayın Savcım bir savaş çıkarsa devlet bana ölümcül bir görev olan askerliği kanun ile verir. Ama iş ifade özgürlüğü, basın özgürlüğü olunca ölmek gerekiyorsa önce ben giderim" dedim.
5 Mart 2011 günü tutuklandıktan sonra Türkiye'de ve dünyada ortaya çıkan ifade özgürlüğü ihlalleri konusundaki fotoğrafı çekmek üzere Viyana'dan bir heyet geldi. 

Uluslararası Basın Enstitüsü Direktorü Alison Bettel Mc Kenzie yaptığı basın toplantısında kendisine yöneltilen, "Türkiye'de basın ABD'den daha özgürdür" şeklindeki ifadeye katılıp katılmadığı sorusuna "Dalga mı geçiyorsunuz ben Amerika'da gazetecilik yaptım. Orada gazeteciler hapse girme korkusu olmadan mesleğini yaparlar." yanıtını vermişti.
Türkiye'de ise gazeteciler hapse girme riskine rağmen ve bu riski bile bile mesleklerini yapıyorlar.
Umarım bu korkular kısa sürede geride kalır.

*AHMET şIK'IN MEKTUBU*
Okumaya başladığınız bu yazı canınızı sıkabilir. Eleştirilerin sivriliği belki sizi sinirlendirebilir. O yüzden sonda söyleyeceğimi baştan dile getireyim ki kimse alınmasın. Kızacak, alınganlık gösterecek olanlar da bu yazıyı okumaya devam etmesin.
Demem o ki sansürün kaldırılmasına özel bir anlam atfedip bunu balolarla “kutlamak”, tören düzenlemek kadar abes bir gün başka memleketlerde var mıdır merak içindeyim. Cehaletimi hoşgörün mutlaka bir yerlerde böyle “anlamlı” bir gün kutlanıyor olabilir. Ama o kutlamaların yapıldığı yerdeki gazetecilerden 70’ten fazlası cezaevinde midir? Dışarıda kendilerini özgür zannedenler sırasını beklemekte midir? Gazeteciler hakkında binlerce dava açılmış mıdır? En önemlisi sansürün ruhuna rahmet okutuyorken yine de böyle bir gün için kutlama yapılıyor mudur?
Sorular çok ve çeşitli. Bunlar bir çırpıda aklıma gelenler. Farkındaysanız “kitaplar henüz basılmamışken yok edilmeye çalışılıyor mudur?” gibi kişisel kaçacak soruları da sormaktan imtina etmiş durumdayım. Ama var olan durumun ne olduğu zaten bu yazının da yer aldığı gazetenin ismi ele vermiyor mu? TUTUKLU. İçeriğini sağlayanlarsa malum, ottan boktan konularla uğraşmaktansa sorunlu alanlara el atmaya çalışanlar. “Bu memlekette gazetecilik, sizin okuduğunuz, izlediğiniz ve nedense adına ana akım denilen medyada takip etmek zorunda kaldıklarınızdan ibaret değil” demiş ya da demek istemiş olanlar. Medyada çokça yer tutmuş olan gazeteciler sürüsüne dahil olmak istemeyenler diye de adlandırabilirsiniz.
4 Temmuz Türkiye’de basında sansürün kaldırılışının yıl dönümü. Ne kadar heybetli, insana ne çok gurur veren bir gün değil mi? 70’ten fazla gazeteci cezaevindeyken, geri kalanları sırasını beklerken, herkesler hangi konuda ne kadar yazıp söyleyebileceğinin sınırını biliyorken. Biraz eskilere, çocukluğumuzun masallarına, efsanelerine bir bakalım. O masallarda, efsanelerde sıkça rastladığımız, kahramanların karşılaştığı ejderhalar, canavarlar vardı. üakmak çakmak gözleri, çatal dilleri, alevler saçtıkları ağızları ve burunları olurdu. Krallığının sınırlarına yaklaşanları bir lokmada yutarlardı. İnlerinde bolca kemik ve kurukafalar, kendisini yok etmeye çalışanların iskeletleri vardı. Kendisine biat edenler, düzenli olarak içlerinden birini kurban olarak sunardı o canavara. Kurulu düzen bozulmasın, canavar saldırıp hepsini birden yok etmesin diye.
şimdilerde bu memlekette ejderhaların, canavarların özü de o masallardakinden farksız aslında. Tek farkı var. Görüntüsü. Bu canavar insan kılığında. Normal bir vücudu, ikişer eli ve ayağı, herkesi görebilen gözleri, her şeyi duyabilen (tele) kulakları var. Ağzından çıkan alevlerin yerini ise bolca safsata ve yalan almış o kadar. Kimi zaman takım elbiseler giyer kimi zaman üniforma görürüz üzerinde. Yeri geldiğinde cüppesiyle çıkar karşımıza. Bürokrat, politikacı, asker, polis, hakim, savcı gibi sıfatları vardır. Elbet gazeteci diye anılanları da.
Sıfatları ve kıyafetleri ne olursa olsun, artık gizlenemez hale gelen sahtelikleriyle, demokrat maskeleri ve iddialarıyla her birinin temsil ettiği şey aynıdır: güç ve vesayet. Mutlak iktidara sahip olmak istedikleri güç budalasıdırlar. Bazen vatan millet; bazen dil, din, bayrak; bazen de demokrasi derler. Yasalar, hukuk, yargı, bağımsızlık, çağdaşlık, kalkınma, adalet, zenginlik, eşitlik sık kullandıkları sözcüklerdir. “Sivilleşme” çığlıklarıyla, en kutsal kıyafetler içinde çeşitli şekiller ve sıfatlar altında gizlenen bir gücün, vesayetin temsilcisidir her biri. üle bir güçtür ki bu emirler yağdırır, yönetir. Aldatır. Kandırır. şantaj yapar. Suçlar. Hedefine koyduğunu “terörist” diyerek hapse tıkar. Yani o masallardaki efsanelerdeki canavarların yaptığı gibi bir lokmada yutar. Pençelerinin arasında parçalar. Yeri geldiğinde asker, polis; kimi zaman hakim savcı ama hiç şaşmaz bir şekilde her zaman medyadır o pençelerin adı.
Anlayacağınız gücün bilinen öyküsüdür bu yaşadıklarımız. Güç ebediyen var olur. Zayıflamış gibi göründüğü zaman bile güçlüdür. Değişiyor gibi göründüğü zaman bile değişmez. Değişen sadece sahipleridir. Temsilcileridir. Sözcüleri ve yorumcularıdır. Ve elbet zulmünün, baskısının niteliği ve niceliğidir değişen. Tarihin şaşmaz doğrusudur bu: Böyle gelmiştir, böyle gidiyor ve gidecektir. İnsanlık tarihi boyunca anlatılan hep, devrildiği halde hiç değişmeden kalan iktidarların öyküleridir. üünkü eskisini, kendinden öncekini alaşağı eden her güç, içinde, devirdiği gücün tohumlarını barındırır. Baskıcıdır, şiddettir, zulümdür, sansürdür, hapisliktir be tohumların adı. Zamanla devirdiğinin devamı haline gelen bu güç; demokrasi, eşitlik, kardeşlik, sivilleşme, hoşgörü gibi yalanlarıyla herkesi zehirler. Kabuslar ve zulümler denizi çıkar ortaya. Ayrıcalıklar eski ayrıcalıklardır. Kimlerin bundan faydalanabileceği değişmiştir o kadar.
Güç sahibi bu vesayet budalalarını korkutan kendileri gibi olan diğerleri değil, maskelerinin ardına gizlediklerini görüp müesses nizamlarına itaat etmeyenlerdir. İşte tam da bu yüzdendir bu zulüm. Bilirler ki; saltanatları korkuttukları müddetçe vardır. O yüzden safsatalarını türlü çeşitli şarlatanlıklarıyla anlatırlar. Anlattırırlar. Maskelerinin ardındaki görünmesin isterler. Bunun için vesayetlerine soytarılara benzeyen çakallar- sırtlanlar istihdam ederler. ünlerindeki çanağa yem konulduğu sürece bu kokuşmuş düzeni, zulmü, demokrasi diye allayıp pullarlar soytarılar. Hatta padişah tek olsa da ortalıkta kelle kesme meraklısı soytarıdan geçilmez. Amiyane, eski püskü küf kokulu olsa da her devirde geçerli bir sloganı düstur bilir bu soytarılar “Eğer sonunda çıkarın varsa her şey mübahtır.”
Biliriz açgözlüdürler her zaman. Ellerindekilerle yetinmez, asla doymazlar. Hep daha fazlasını isterler. Her teslimiyetten faydalanmaya çalışırlar. Demagoji sultanları, ideoloji despotları, vesayet demokratları, sahte sivillerdirler. üyledirler, böyledirler…
üok uzattım farkındayım. Konuyu da dağıtmış gibi görünüyor olsam da aslında tam da bugüne dair bir yazı bu. Neydi? Basında sansürün kaldırılışının yıl dönümü değil mi?
O halde bir alıntıyla noktalayalım bu yazının meramını. Arjantin’de diktatörlük döneminde Buenos-Aires valisi olan General Iberico Manuel Saint-Jean bakın ne demiş: “ünce tüz bozguncuları öldüreceğiz. Sonra işbirlikçilerini, ardından da sempatizanlarını, daha sonra da tarafsızları. En sonunda da korkakları.”


24.07.2011 12:55 */ VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*"Ergenekon" Mahkemesinde Telekulak ve Gülen*





"Ergenekon" mahkemelerinin başkanı Köksal şengün'ün HSYK kararı ile görevden alınmasının ardından başkanlık görevini devralan Hakim Hüseyin üzese'nin ilk resmi başkanlığındaki duruşma, Danıştay cinayeti ile Gülen arasındaki bağlantıyı araştırma açısından da önemliydi. 

üzese'nin sanıklar arasındaki imajını, duruşmanın başındaki sert tavırları ile dengelemeye çalıştığı görüldü. Salonun en dikkat çekici görüntüsü ise, sanıkların ve seyircilerin üzerine tavandan sarkıtılan mikrofonlardı. *Hukuk tarihinde bir ilke imza atılarak, sanıklar ve seyirciler arasında ne konuşulduğunu dinlemek maksadı ile alenen tele-kulak uygulaması devreye sokulduğu anlaşıldı.* Avukat Zeynep Küçük'ün, bu mikrofonların ne amaçla kullandıldığının açıklanması ve bunların avukat-müvekkil ilişkisinin ve sanıkların temel haklarının ihlali olduğu yönündeki itirazları ise üzese tarafından, 

_"bizim bu konuşmaları dinleyecek vaktimiz yok, merak etmeyin hakkınız ihlal edilmiyor, bunlar sanıkların mahkemeye yönelik sataşmalarını tespit için konuldu"_ 

şeklinde sözlerle karşılandı. *üzese; Zeynep Küçük'e bu mikrofonlar aracılı ile sanıklar ve hatta seyirciler arasındaki özel konuşmaların dinlenmediği garantisi vermedi.* Sanıklar ise daha önce gizli olan mikrofonların şimdi aleniyete taşındığı ve zaten başından beri mahkemede tele-kulak uygulaması olduğu yolundaki kanaatlerini dile getirdiler. 

Duruşma Alparslan Arslan'ın Danıştay saldırısı öncesindeki gece Tarkan Toper ile ilgili yediği yemeğe tanık olduğu belirtilen işkadını Leyla Ecin'in ifadesi alındı. İfade boyunca Leyla Ecin'e kendisinin, 70 yaşındaki annesinin ve ortağının kullandığı telefonun sinyal verdiği yerlerle ilgili sorular soruldu. 

Daha sonra , mahkeme başkanı üzese, Alparslan Arslan'a , Leyla Ecin'i tanıyıp tanımadığını sordu ve Alparslan Arslan, 

_"Ben hanfendiyi görmedim. Benim Danıştay saldırısı ile ilgim yok"_ 

şeklinde cevap verdi. 

Leyla Ecin'in ifadesi sonrasında mahkeme heyeti tanık olarak çağrılan diğer isimleri beklemek için ara verdi. Engin Bağbars'la birlikte *tanık olarak çağrılan isimler arasında Kemalettin Gülen'de mevcut.* 

Kemalettin Gülen, Fetullah Gülen'in yeğeni, Gülen'in avukatının resmi açıklamasına göre "amcazade"si. 

Kemalettin Gülen'in ismi daha önce gazeteci Ahmet Hakan'ı telefonda tehdit etmesi ve Danıştay 2. Dairesi Mustafa Birden'i tehdit ettiği iddiaları ile gündeme gelmişti. 

Kemalettin Gülen'in ismi aslında Danıştay saldırısı ile bağlantılı, Alparslan Arslan'ın yakın temasta olduğu kişilerden biri olarak uzun zamandan beri geçse de, bu isim sürekli sansürleniyor. 


*AüIKİSTİHBARAT* / 25 Temmuz 2011

----------


## bozok

*Köksal şengün: Bir Yargıcın Anatomisi* 

Birinci Ergenekon davasının Silivri'de devam eden duruşmasını uzun bir aradan sonra dün izledim. *Belirtmek gerekiyor ki Silivri'nin çok meşakkatli bir yolu var.* üoğunluğu orta gelir grubuna mensup sanık yakınları, bu duruşmalara gitmek, sevdiklerini uzaktan da olsa görmek, el sallamak için İstanbul'un belki de en zor güzergahını katetmek zorundalar.

Anadolu yakasından geliyorsanız, önce bulunduğunuz yerden Altunizade metrobüs hattına ulaşmanız gerekiyor. Buradan Mecidiyeköy'e, Mecidiyeköy'den Avcılar'a, Avcılar'dan Silivri'ye, Silivri'den dolmuşla cezaevi kampüsüne...

Otobüs, metrobüs, taksi ve dolmuş kullanmak zorunda olduğunuz bu güzergah sorunsuz seyrederse, yolculuğunuz en az 2.5 saat, trafikte aksamalar meydana gelirse 4 saat sürüyor*.* Avcılar'dan Silivri'ye giden bakımsız otobüslerde yazın sıcaktan ve kalabalıktan bayılma riskiniz var. *Güzergah boyunca su içecek, kahvaltı yapılacak, tuvalet ihtiyacı giderilecek bir yerin olmaması ayrı bir sorun..*

Dönüş ise tam bir felaket. İkitelli, Okmeydanı, Boğaz Köprüsü noktalarında özellikle cuma günleri öyle bir tıkanma yaşanıyor ki eve varışınız 9-10 saati bulabiliyor.

*Sadece yol parası olarak kişi başı 25 lira tutan bu yolculuğu tam dört yıldır hergün yapanlar var.*

ürneğin, *Muzaffer Tekin'*in eşi *Müge Hanım* ile kızı *üzge*.

Yakınları ve Muzaffer Tekin'in eski askerleri Müge Hanım ile üzge'yi arabalarıyla götürüp getirmek istiyorlar ama duruşmalar hafta içi yapıldığı için insanların günler boyunca işlerini bırakmaları veya izin almaları mümkün olmuyor.

Bu iki güzel ve zarif kadını son duruşmada gördüm. üzerlerine yılların ve üzüntülerin yorgunluğu çökmeye başlamıştı. Solmuşlardı. üzge'nin genç ve berrak yüzünde ilk yorgunluk kırışıkları belirmişti.

*Tam 4 yıldır sanıklar, yakınları, avukatlar, mahkemenin Mübaşiri Aydın, savcılar, hakimler, duruşmaları düzenli izleyen muhabirler, hepimiz daha da yaşlanmış, kilo almış ve yorulmuştuk.*

Arkası gelmeyen felaket ve dramların ise gazetelere haber olduğu bile yoktu. ürneğin, bu yıl içinde sanıklardan İsmail Yıldız aklını kaybettiği için Bakırköy Ruh ve Sinir Hastalıkları Hastanesi'ne kaldırıldı.. *İsmail Yıldız yaşamına artık orada devam ediyor. Uzakta geçim sıkıntısı ile boğuşan ailesi ziyaretine gelemiyor*. Geleni- gideni yok. Bir enkaza dönüşen bu insanı hala tahliye etmiyorlar, durumunu gündeme getirip tahliye talep edecek bir avukatı bile yok.

Dört buçuk yıldır yatan Mehmet Demirtaş'ın işleri battı. İki aileye birden bakmak zorunda kalan ağabeyi yorgunluğa ve borçlara daha fazla dayanamayıp geçtiğimiz günlerde canına kıydı. Mehmet Demirtaş bir de kardeş acısıyla yandı...

Buna benzer pek çok insanlık dramı yaşanıyor ve bizler Köksal şengün'ün HSYK kararıyla Mahkeme Başlanlığı'ndan alınıp Bolu hakimliğine atanmasını konuşuyoruz.

Göbels basını tarafından *"Ergenekon sanıklarına yakın durmakla*" suçlanan bu hakimin varlığı bize göre böyle hukuksuz ve adaletsiz bir yargılamanın görüntüsünü kurtarıyordu. Kararlar oy birliği ile alınmamış gibi oluyordu, böylece mahkemenin "*aslında adil bir yargılama yaptığı"* bile düşünülebilirdi. şengün'ün mahkemeyi adilmiş gibi göstermekten başka bir işe yaramayan muhalefet şerhini acaba neden çok gördüler?

Heyetin teknik hakimi *Hüsnü üalmuk'*u saymazsak, *Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu* ve *Hasan Hüseyin üzese'*nin tavrı zeten belliydi. Sanıklar bu iki hakim hakkında tarafsızlıklarını kaybettikleri gerekçesiyle yüzlerce kez reddi-i hakim talebinde bulunmuşlardı. Dava hakkındaki tavrını defalarca ortaya koymuş olan üzese'nin mahkeme başkanlığına getirilip her konuda üzese ile birebir aynı oy kullanan iki üyeyi orada tutarak *"taraflı mahkeme"* iddiası güçlendirilmiş olmuyor muydu?

Hırs ve kin, aklın ve mantığın bu derece önüne mi geçmişti, yoksa bu durum "Ergenekon"un arka planında yaşanan gelişmelerin ilk yansıması mıydı?

*Soruşturma ile özdeşleşen Savcı Zekeriya üz kızağa çekilirken, heyete hukuki bir kovuşturma yapılıyor görüntüsü vermeye çalışan şengün'ün görevden alınması hangi tasarım mühendisliğinin ürünüydü?*

Bu soruların cevabını anlama çabamızı sürdüreceğiz ancak Köksal şengün'ün görevden alınması ve yerine kıdemli üye hakim Hasan Hüseyin üzese'nin getirilmesi konusunda gözden kaçmış bazı ayrıntıları kayda geçirmemiz gerekiyor.

Bir kere iddia edildiği gibi Köksal şengün *"sanıklardan yana tavır alan"* bir mahkeme başkanı değildi. Tahliye talep ediyor olmasından dolayı böyle bir suçlamaya maruz bırakılması bile bu davanın nasıl bir siyasi baskı altında olduğunu kanıtlar. *Bir hakimin tutuklama kararı vermesi kadar, tahliye kararı vermesi de doğal ve olması gereken bir durum değil midir?* 

Hakimin tahliye talebinde bulunma yetkisine bile "Ergenekon komplosu" damgasını vuranlar, hızla duvara doğru yaklaşarak aslına uzamasını istedikleri bir sürecin büyük bir toslama sesiyle son bulması tehlikesi_ (kendileri açısından)_ yarattıklarının farkında değiller.

Mahkeme Reisi şengün'ün bazı sanıklar için ortalama 120 kezdir tahliye talebinde bulunması sonuç vermeyen, üstelilik yukarıda değindiğimiz gibi adil yargılama görüntüsü yaratan bir rutine; *kendi hakimlik kariyeri açısından ise dramatik bir duruma dönüşmüştü*.

Dramatik bir duruma dönüşmüştü; çünkü kıdemli bir ağır ceza resinin kendi heyetine hakim olduğu; tercihleri ile mahkemenin diğer üyelerini etkilediği, özetle heyet üzerinde bir ağırlığının olduğu kabul edilir. Mahkeme başkanı ile diğer üyeler arasında yazılı olmayan tek fark da budur; onun dışında zaten eşit oy hakkına sahiptirler.

Hal böyleyken, Köksal Bey'in 120 kez üstüste tahliye talebinde bulunması, bu talepleri heyetinin tam 120 kez oy çokluğu ile geri çevirmesi, Köksal Bey tarafından değerlendirilip karar verilmesi gereken bir garip durumdu.

*Başkanla heyetin bu derece karşı karşıya geldiği ve kilitlenme yaratan bir durumda hiç bir şey olmamış gibi oturup görevden alınmayı beklemek yerine, görevden ayrılmak belki de en haysiyetlisi olurdu*; çünkü, çıplak gözle de görüldüğü üzere Başkan'ın heyeti üzerindeki hakimiyeti ve saygınlığı belli ki ortadan kalkmıştı..

Ayrıca, Köksal şengün böyle ağır hukuk ihlalleri ile dolu bir iddianameyi kabul ederek zaten bu davanın hukuki bir dava olmadığını, kendisinin de hür vicdanı ile hareket eden bir yargıç olmadığını baştan ortaya koymamış mıydı?

Sanıklar lehine hiç bir delilin toplanmamış olması, aleyhte sahte deliller, gizli tanıkların şaibeli durumu, CMUK'a aykırı biçimde yürütülmüş soruşturmalar, telekulak kayıtlarının binlerce sayfa "delil" diye sunulması vs. bunlardan bir tanesi bile hukuku katleden böyle bir iddianamenin reddi için geçerli sebep değil miydi?

Haydi karambole geldi, binlerce sayfayı okuma imkanı olmadı, *"eksikler kovuşturma sırasında telafi edilir*" diye düşünüldü diyelim, peki arkadan gelen aynı hukuk tanımazlıkla yazılmış ikinci, üçüncü ve diğer iddiamaneleri kabul eden mahkeme kararlarında *Köksal Bey'in imzası yok mu muydu?*
Vardı...

şimdi Köksal Bey televizyonlara çıkıp ağlamaklı bir sesle *"22 senelik ağır ceza hakimiyim, haysiyetimle oynatmam"* şeklinde açıklamalar yapıyor.

Sanıklar, kendilerini çocuk pornocusu, darbeci, seri katil, sahtekar vs, ilan eden polis müzekkereleri ve sahte delillere isyan ederlerken, *"Burası mahkeme, nara atmayın, beni salondan çıkarma cezası vermeye zorlamayın*" şeklinde sertlikler yapıyordu.

Bunlardan daha önemli şeyler de var...

Kuddusi Okkır, Tekirdağ cezaevine göz göre göre ölüme sürüklenirken, yakınları ve koğuş arkadaşları, Köksal şengün'ün başkanı olduğu 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne defalarca başvuruda bulunup feryat ettiler.* Tedavi ve tahliye taleplerini sürekli reddeden mahkeme kararlarının altında da şengün'ün imzası vardı...*

Savcıların, duruşmalarda yaşanan tartışmalardan dolayı sanıklar aleyhine suç duyurusunda bulunulması talebini defalarca kabul edip, sanıkların savcılar hakkında suç duyursu taleplerinin bir tanesini bile kabul etmeyen de yine Köksal şengün'dü...

*İsmail Yıldız*, *Köksal şengün'ün gözleri önünde gün be gün aklını kaybetti.* İlk duruşmalarda içeriği zengin, entellektüel savunmalar yapan bu adam, aylar, yıllar ilerledikçe ayrı bir dünyadan seslenmeye başladı.

Akıl hastanesine kaldırılmadan önce duruşma salonunda kağıttan yaptığı bir telefonla hayali insanlarla konuşuyor, sonra bu hayali konuşmalar hakkında *"Beni az önce CİA'den aradılar"*diyerek bilgi vermeye kalkışıyordu.

Köksal Bey ne yaptı? Sağ elinin işaret ve başparmağını iki yanağına dayayarak seyretti. Sonra da *"Saatin 16.30 olması sebebiyle duruşmanın gelecek haftaya ertelenmesine"* şeklinde kararlar yazdırdı...

Davanın üzerinde siyasetin ağır gölgesinin bulunduğu, hakimlerin siyasi baskı veya tavassut altında olduklarını söyleyen sanıklar Köksal Bey tarafından *"Mahkemeye etki etmeye kalkışanın ağzını karışlarım, mahkememiz kimsenin etkisi altında kalmaz!"* şeklinde sertçe susturuldu.

şimdi ne diyor Köksal Bey?

*"Bir mahkemeye bu kadar baskı yapmak kimseye hayır getirmez.."*

şimdi Köksal Bey'e düşen, eğer dediği gibi *"22 yıl onur ve haysiyetiyle hakimlik yapmış"* bir yargıçsa, _-geçmiş günahlarını affettirmez ama-_ itiraf etmek zorunda kaldığı o* "baskıların*" ne olduğunu kamuoyuna açıklamaktır.

Bunu yapmak, topluma karşı, gerçeklere karşı, tarihin doğru yazılmasına karşı bir ağır ceza reisi olarak vicdani ve maşeri sorumluluğudur..

Bunu yapmak, Köksal Bey'i içine çekilmeye çalışıldığı karanlık girdaptan belki kurtarmaz ama dediği gibi *"onuru ve şerefiyle yaşamış"* bir yargıç olarak tarihe geçmesine yardımcı olabilir.

Köksal şengün'ün "içine çekilmeye çalışıldığı karanlık girdabı" da açıklayalım:

Bilindiği gibi şengün, sanıklar hakkında tahliye talep etmeye başladıktan bir süre sonra telefon dinlemeleri basına yansıdı. Bu yayınlarda bir bayan avukatla yaptığı idda edilen telefon görüşmeleri ifşa edildi. *İddiaya göre şengün, Yargıtay üyeliğine atanma isteğindeydi ve Ankara'da eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay ile bağlantı içerisindeydi.*

Göbels basınına göre "_Ergenekon, şengün'ü bu 'zaafından' yakalamış ve bayan avukat vasıtasıyla istediği şeyleri yaptırtmaya başlamıştı."_

şengün ile İşçi Parti'li olduğu belirtilen bu bayan avukat arasında bir *"aşk ilişkisi"* olduğundan da bahisle mahkeme başkanı iyice gözden düşürülmek istendi. (_Bildiğimiz kadarıyla Köksal şengün bekardır, yetişkin bir insanın- özellikle bir hakimin- özel yaşantısına böyle alçakça burun sokmak, bu ülkeyi yönetenlerin tarzı haline gelmiş ve de Köksal Beyin imza attığı iddianamelerde bu tür ilişkiler" terör örgütü delili" olarak sunulmuştur)._

Netice itibarıyla Köksal Bey haklı olarak isyan etti, dinlemeyi yaptıran savcılar hakkında şikayetlerde bulundu, davalar açtı.

Gelinen noktada da görevden alındı...

şimdi, Ankara'da yürütülen ve Seyfi Oktay'ın evine baskın yapılmasıyla başlayan bu soruşturma ile İstanbul'da yürütülen ve içinde Odatv'nin de bulunduğu soruşturma *"Medya ve Yargı Soruşturması*" adı altında birleştirilmiş durumda...

Bu demektir ki Sayın şengün bir *"tenzip"* kararıyla her an "şüpheli" sıfatına büründürülüp soruşturma kapsamında ifadeye çağrılabilir..

*Belki de tutuklanabilir...*

Biz bunları _-yani insanların soruşturmaların içine nasıl çekilip nasıl sanık haline getirileceklerini, soruşturmaların birbirine nasıl bağlanıp ana davalar oluşturmak suretiyle devasa yargılamalar ve tutuklamalar başlatılabileceğini-_ nereden mi öğreniyoruz?

*Köksal şengün'ün başkanlığını yaptığı mahkemenin dört yıllık icraatlarından...*

*Bizzat Köksal Bey'in katkılarıyla vücut bulan uygulamalardan...*

Unutulmasın,

*"Bana bir şey olmaz"* diyen,
*"Ne alakam var canım*" diyen,
*"İktidarda etkili dostlarım var"* diyen,
"*üç-beş albay, teğmen verirsem işbirliğine açık olduğumu görürler; böylece bana dokunmazlar"* diyen,
*"Ergenekon örgütünün varlığını ilk ben yazdım"* diyen,
*"Bu davayı Türkiye'nin karanlık geçmişiyle hesaplaşması olarak görüyorum, bu nedenle yetmez ama evet diyorum"* diyen
kim varsa...

Bu gidişle hepsine sıra gelecek...

Bir gün cezaevinden yazdıkları mektuplarla *"suçsuz"* olduklarını anlatmaya çalışacaklar.

Belki de bu davanın en *"şanslıları"* ilk "dalgalarda" tutuklananlar olacak..

üünkü tutuklu profili büyüdükçe toplumun kanıksaması da büyüyor ve dava yüzlerce yıl içinden çıkılmayacak bir boyuta bürünüyor.

*Namusu olan herkes, gerçekleri korkmadan açıklamalıdır..*


*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK /* AüIK İSTİHBARAT / 27 Temmuz 2011

----------


## bozok

*Gizli tanık: Hedef savcıydı!* 


*AA* 
"İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı" davasında ifade veren gizli tanık "Munzur", sanık Albay Dursun üiçek ve beraberindeki 8 kişinin Erzincan’a helikopterle geldiklerini belirterek, "Misafirleri karşılayarak kalacakları Konak Mazlum Otel’e kadar götürdük" dedi.
Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’ndeki salonda görülen duruşmada, Mahkeme Başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzese, gizli tanık "Munzur"un, mahkeme
salonunun arka tarafından bulunan özel gizli tanık odasında hazır olduğunu ve ifadesine başvuracaklarını söyledi.
Kimliği ortaya çıkmasın diye sesi ve görüntüsü bozularak mahkeme salonuna aktarılan gizli tanık "Munzur", 4 yıl önce Erzincan’da bir kafe işlettiğini,
kafesine gelip giden İl Jandarma Alay Komutanlığında görevli şenol Başçavuş ile tanıştıklarını, zamanla samimi olduklarını anlattı.
"Sanık Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek ile birlikte 8 kişi Erzincan’a sivil bir helikopterle askeri havaalanına geldiler. Misafirleri karşılayarak kalacağı
Konak Mazlum Otel’e kadar götürdük" diyen gizli tanık "Munzur", şenol Başçavuş’un kendisine 2 bin TL vererek misafirler için akşam bir eğlence
düzenlemesini istediğini ifade etti.
"Munzur", akşam düzenlediği eğlenceye Dursun üiçek ve ismini hatırlamadığı bazı komutanların katıldığını, o akşam Dursun üiçek’in kendisini azarlayarak, "Sana verilen görevi neden yapmıyorsun?" dediğini ileri sürdü.
Cumhuriyet savcılığında verdiği ifadesi okunan ve bu ifadesini kabul ettiğini belirten "Munzur", şenol Başçavuş’un İliç Cumhuriyet Savcısı aleyhine
komplo yürüttüğünü öne sürdü. üiçek’in konuk olduğu eğlenceye davet edilen İliç Savcısı Bayram Bozkurt’un, masasına gönderilecek kadınlarla görüntülerinin çekilmesi için şenol Başçavuş tarafından kendisine gizli bir kalem kamera verildiğini söyleyen "Munzur", Başçavuş’un Savcı Bozkurt için mühimmat ve tarihi eser suçlaması yapmayı da planladığını iddia etti.
Mahkeme Başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzese, yapılan toplantının tarihini ya da mevsimini hatırlayıp hatırlamadığını sorması üzerine "Munzur", "Ne yazdı ne
kıştı. Ortasıydı. Toplantı kafede yapıldı. Tarihi tam hatırlamıyorum" dedi.
Savcı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel’in, "İlhan Cihaner’i tanıyor musunuz?" sorusuna "Munzur", "Hayır tanımıyorum sadece işlettiğim kafeye bir keresinde
gelmişti" yanıtını verdi.
Duruşmaya, öğlen arası verildi.


01.08.2011* 15:24 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*‘İnternet Andıcı’na 10 yıllık takip!* 

“İnternet Andıcı” soruşturmasında emekli Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız ve Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu'nun da aralarında bulunduğu 11 sanığın son 10 yıllık telefon kayıtlarının incelemeye alındığı öğrenildi.
Genelkurmay Başkanı ve üç kuvvet komutanının görevi bırakmalarında etkisi olduğu belirtilen “internet andıcı” soruşturması derinleştiriliyor. 
Akşam gazetesinin haberine göre; Zekeriya üz'ün İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekilliği'ne atanmasının ardından Ergenekon soruşturmasını üstlenen üzel Yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Cihan Kansız'ın talebi üzerine İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin verdiği karar doğrultusunda emekli Org. Hasan Iğsız ve halen tutuklu olan Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu'nun da aralarında bulunduğu 11 sanığın son 10 yıllık görüşme ve mesaj kayıtları incelemeye alındı. 
Mahkeme kararında “11 sanığın 1 Ocak 2001'den günümüze kadar görüşme süreleriyle birlikte, arayan-aranan, mesaj gönderen, mesaj gönderdiği numaralar ve bu numaraların kütük bilgilerinin tespit edilmesi amacıyla elde edilen bilgilerin Telekomünikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı aracılığıyla ilgili operatörlerden temin edilmesi” istendi. Sanıkların görüştüğü herkes mercek altına alınıyor. 
Mahkeme milyonlarca telefon kaydını istemesine “Ergenekon Terör ürgütü”nün hiyerarşik bir yapıya ve katı bir disiplin içerisinde hücre yapılanması içerisinde olması, örgüt üyelerinin gizli görevli kullanma gibi tedbirlerle bu terör örgütünün yapısının deşifresi ile işlemiş oldukları suçun delilleriyle birlikte ortaya çıkartılmasının mümkün olmaması' gerekçesini gösterdi. 
Mahkeme, tümü hakkında ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis istenen 22 sanıktan 11'inin telefonlarını inceleme kararı verdi. 
Buna göre Eski 1. Ordu Komutanı Emekli Org. l Hasan Iğsız'ın 4, Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu'nun 3, Albay Ziya İlker Göktaş'ın 5, Albay Hulusi Gülbahar'ın 2, Albay Cemal Gökçeoğlu'nun 4, Yüzbaşı Murat Uslukılıç'ın 3, Binbaşı Cem şimşek'in 4, Yarbay Altunay şahin'in 6, Fatih Koca'nın 4, Emekli Yarbay Recai Alkan'ın 6, sivil memur Mehmet Bülent Sarıkahya'nın 4 cep telefonunun 10 yıllık dökümleri inceleniyor.


01.08.2011* 09:29 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Albay üiçek: Kağıt parçası ile tutuklandık*



*“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” davasının tutuklu sanığı Albay Dursun üiçek, ek savunma verdi: İnternet andıcı, imzalı, paraflı gerçek bir belgedir. Eylem planı (irtica) da gerçek olsa söylerim. Belge değil, evrak değil, sadece bir kağıt parçası ama tutuklanmamıza yetiyor.*

*üiçek: Biri sahte biri gerçek*
“İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı” davasının tutuklu sanığı Albay Dursun üiçek, “İnternet andıcı gerçek bir belgedir” dedi. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’ndeki salonda görülen duruşmada söz alan üiçek, “Kamuoyunu Yönlendirme Amaçlı İnternet Siteleri” iddianamesine değindi. üiçek, şunları kaydetti: “İnternet andıcı gerçek bir belgedir. Bu sahte plan da (irtica ile mücadele eylem planı) gerçek olsa söylerim. Sürekli ’Böyle plan olmaz’ diyorum. Belge değil, evrak değil, sadece bir kağıt parçası ama tutuklanmamıza yetiyor.” Işık Koşaner ve kuvvet komutanlarının emekliliklerini istemeleri konusuna da değinen üiçek, “Sayın Genelkurmay Başkanı ve kuvvet komutanlarımız halen tutuklu bulunan 250 TSK mensubuna yönelik tutuklamaların evrensel hukuk kaidelerine, adalet ve vicdani değerlere uygun olmadığını vurgulamış, soruna çözüm bulunmaması üzerine istifa etmişlerdir. Komutanlarımız mağdur edilen TSK personelinin hak ve hukukunu koruyamadıkları için kendilerine istifa etmekten başka bir seçenek bırakılmadığını kamuoyunu açıklamıştır” dedi. 

*İşkence çektiriliyor*
üiçek, “sahte belge üretim çetesi tarafından üretilen belgeler, dijital veriler ve gizlice yerleştirilen suç malzemeleri gerekçe gösterilerek yapılan tutuklamalar sonucu temel insan hak ve hürriyetleri ile mesleki gelişim imkanları çalınan ve masumiyet karinesi ihlal edilen askerlerin hukuksuzca tutuklandığını ve aileleriyle birlikte işkence çektirildiğini” savunarak, konuşmasını şöyle sürdürdü: “Hukuk ve yasaların uygulanmadığı bu davalarda Türk halkının gözünün içine baka baka söylenen ’Hukuki süreçler işliyor’ ifadesine artık kimse inanmıyor. ünce vatan ve görev anlayışıyla yıllardır ihmal ettikleri aileleri ile cezaevi şartlarında görüşmek zorunda kalan ve uzun süreli tutuklamalarla mağdur edilen TSK mensupları, komutanlarının sineyimillete dönerek gösterdikleri fedakarlıklardan güç almışlardır.” 

*Niye tutukluyum?*
35 yıldır askerlik mesleğinde bulunduğunu ifade ederek, “16 aydır hapiste bulunmam Türk milleti için kayıptır. 30 Ağustostan sonra emekli olacağım. Görevimi bizzat devretmek ve ordudan şerefimle ayrılmak istiyorum” diye konuşan Albay üiçek, önceki gün ifade veren gizli tanık “Munzur”un doğru beyanlarda bulunmadığını savunarak, önce tahliyesine, daha sonra beraatine karar verilmesini talep etti.



02/08/2011 - 22:33:21 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*Suikast davası da Ergenekon'da*



*Minas Durmazgüler'e suikast girişiminde bulunulduğu iddiasına ilişkin davanın ikinci ''Ergenekon'' davası ile birleştirilmesi kararlaştırıldı.*

*Saat:* 12:05

İSTANBUL- İkinci ''Ergenekon'' davasının tutuklu sanığı eski üzel Hareket Daire Başkanvekili İbrahim şahin ve kendisiyle irtibatlı olduğu belirtilen Garip İrfan Torun hakkında, Sivas'ta kuyumculuk yapan Minas Durmazgüler'e suikast girişiminde bulunulduğu iddiasına ilişkin açılan yeni davanın ikinci ''Ergenekon'' davası ile birleştirilmesi kararlaştırıldı.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi bitişiğindeki salonda yapılan duruşmada, Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel tarafından iddianame okundu. Savcı Pekgüzel, iddianamenin okunmasının ardından, ikinci ''Ergenekon'' davası ile bu dava arasında hukuki ve fiili irtibat bulunması nedeniyle birleştirilmeleri gerektiğini bildirdi.

Savcının görüşü üzerine, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzese, tutuksuz sanıklara söyleyeceklerini sordu. Sanık Torun, suçunun bile ne olduğunu bilmediğini belirterek, ''Buraya savunmamı yapmaya geldim. Birleştirilmesini istemiyorum'' dedi. İbrahim şahin de iddianamede yazılı olan hakkındaki iddiaları kabul etmediğini ifade ederek, ''Ortada böyle bir suç yok. Birleştirilmesini istemiyorum'' diye konuştu.

Aranın ardından kararı açıklayan Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı üzese, aralarında fiili ve hukuki irtibat bulunduğu gerekçesiyle bu davanın ikinci ''Ergenekon'' davasıyla birleştirilmesine oy birliğiyle karar verildiğini açıkladı.


*GAZETEPORT* / 3 Ağustos 2011

----------


## bozok

*İkinci iddianame de tamam*





*Mahkeme, “Amirallere suikast girişimi” iddiasına adı karışan Koramiral Deniz Cura ve Kurmay Albay ümit Metin hakkında hazırlanan iddianameyi kabul etti.*


Saat: 14:00

*İSTANBUL-* Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığında yapılan aramada ele geçirilen belgelerden birinde Amirallere suikast girişimi '' iddiasına ilişkin adları geçtiği öne sürülen Koramiral Deniz Cora ve Kurmay Albay ümit Metin hakkında hazırlanan iddianame mahkemece kabul edildi.

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Koramiral Cora ve Albay Metin hakkında hazırlanan iddianame üzerindeki incelemelerini tamamladı. Mahkeme, iddianamenin kabulüne karar verdi.

İddianamede, Cora ve Metin'in ''terör örgütü üyeliği'' suçundan 15'er yıla kadar hapis cezasına çarptırılmaları isteniyor.




*GAZETEPORT* / 3 Ağustos 2011

----------


## bozok

*SKANDAL!.. Cumhuriyet için şok iddia*



*şinal: 'Cumhuriyet'e atacağım el bombasını bana İstanbul polisi verdi.'*
 
Birinci ''Ergenekon'' davası ile birleştirilen Cumhuriyet gazetesine molotofkokteyli atılmasına ilişkin davanın tutuklu sanıklarından Bedrettin şinal, ''El bombasını Cumhuriyet gazetesine atacaktım ama patladığı zaman yaşanacakları düşündüm ve bomba atmaktan vazgeçip molotofkokteyli hazırladım'' dedi. 

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi'ndeki salonda görülen duruşmada ifadesi alınan şinal, emniyet, savcılık ve cezaevinde verdiği ifadeleri reddettiğini, söz konusu ifadeleri baskı altında verdiğini söyledi. 

Bugüne kadar davanın diğer sanıkları hakkında haksız suçlamalarda bulunduğunu ifade eden şinal, diğer sanıkların 4 yıldır tutuklu kalmalarına neden olduğu için üzüntü duyduğunu kaydetti. 

şinal, 2007'de olay olmadan önce Organize Suçlarla Mücadele şube Müdürlüğüne bağlı polislerce kendisine baskı yapılmaya başlandığını ifade ederek, ''Buradaki bazı kişilere komplo kurulması için beni kullanmaya çalıştılar. 2007 yılında organize polisinin baskısıyla bazı olayları üstlendim'' iddiasında bulundu. 

Cezaevine girmesi gerektiği için olay tarihinde 18'den küçük olan yaşının 4 yaş büyütüldüğünü savunan şinal, ''Cezaevine girmem gerekiyordu, bana bir silah verdiler ve Haydarpaşa Tren Garı'nda silahla birlikte yakaladılar. Bayrampaşa üocuk Cezaevinde kaldım, sonra yaşımı büyüttüler ve Bayrampaşa B Blok'taki bir koğuşa verildim. Yaklaşık 10 gün sonra C Blok'taki C-27 koğuşuna verdiler. Burada Eyüp ülkü Ocağı'ndan tanıdık isimler vardı. Bu koğuşta 3 ay kaldıktan sonra salıverildim'' diye konuştu. 

Bedrettin şinal, tahliye edildikten sonra polislerin kendisiyle çok yoğun görüşmeler yaptığını ifade ederek, büyük baskı ve tehditler altında kurulan tuzağın kurbanı olduğunu öne sürdü. 

Polislerin Bayrampaşa'daki bir internet kafedeki bombalama olayını üstlenmesini istediklerini iddia eden şinal, Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğüne teslim olarak olayı üstlendiğini kaydetti. 

şinal, sevk edildiği savcılıkta olay yerini gösteremediği için savcının inanmayarak kendisini serbest bıraktığını anlatarak, polislerin bu planının başarısız olduğunu iddia etti. 

''Gaziosmanpaşa'da bir tekstil dükkanında otururken polisler bana Cumhuriyet gazetesine atılmak üzere bir adet el bombası ve bir tabanca verdi'' diyen şinal, ''Bu el bombasını Cumhuriyet gazetesine atacaktım ama patladığı zaman yaşanacakları düşündüm ve bomba atmaktan vazgeçip molotofkokteyli hazırladım. O bombayı da Cerrahpaşa'da oturan bir arkadaşıma teslim ettim'' diye konuştu. 

şinal, Cumhuriyet gazetesine molotofkokteyli atılması olayında mahalleden yaşı küçük 2 kişiyi yanına alarak daha önce 3 kere keşif yaptığı gazetenin Mecidiyeköy'deki binasına gittiğini ifade ederek, gazeteye molotofkokteyli attıktan sonra olay yeri yakınında biraz oyalandığını, sonra eve gittiğini kaydetti. 

Polislerin sabah kendisini evden aldığını belirten şinal, Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğünde sorgulandığı 3 gün boyunca kendisine akıl almaz şeyler yapıldığını, bu nedenle polislerin planladığı şeye bağlı kalmak durumunda kaldığını söyledi. 

Emniyette sorgulanırken dönemin şube müdürünün cezaevinde kaldığı süre boyunca maddi yardımda bulunma sözü verdiğini ifade eden şinal, 5 ay öncesine kadar kendisine para gönderildiğini öne sürdü. 

-''KİMSE CEZAEVİNE DüNDüğüMDE üLDüRüLMEYECEğİMİN GARANTİSİNİ VERMİYOR''- 

şinal, bunları anlattıktan sonra can güvenliğinin olmayacağının farkında olduğunu belirterek, şunları kaydetti: 

''Kimse o cezaevine döndüğümde öldürülmeyeceğimin garantisini vermiyor. Cezaevi 'dingonun ahırı' gibi olmuş, terör polisleri elini kolunu sallayarak geziyorlar. Benimle cezaevinde gayriresmi görüşme yapan polislerin beni öldürmeyecekleri ne malum? Bu adamların burada olmasının sebebi Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğünde örgütlenmiş polislerdir. Ne dava sanığı Boğaç Kaan Murathan'ı ne de Sedat Peker'i tanırım. Emniyetin kurduğu bir tezgah'' diye konuştu. 

şinal, yaklaşık 4 yıllık yargılama sonunda son 10-15 günde gerçekleri itiraf etmesi gerektiğini anladığını belirterek, ''Bu kadar sürede psikolojim bozuldu. İnançlı bir insanım ve insanın kendi vücuduna zarar vermesinin günah olduğunu biliyorum ama kaç kez intihara teşebbüs ettim ve cezaevi yönetimi beni kaç kez ipin ucundan aldı. Kendimi doğradım. İnanmazsanız size gösterebilirim'' diyerek göğsündeki kesikleri mahkeme heyetine gösterdi. 

Duruşma, şinal'ın savcılık ifadesinin okunmasıyla sürüyor. 


04.08.2011 16:23:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*şinal, polislerin adlarını açıkladı*



*Cumhuriyet gazetesine yapılan molotofkokteylli saldırının faili olarak ümraniye davasında tutuklu olarak yargılanan Bedrettin şinal, önceki günkü duruşmada suçladığı polislerin isimlerini dünkü duruşmada mahkeme heyetine sundu.*


*şinal, polislerin adını mahkeme heyetine sundu*
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’ndeki salonda Birinci ümraniye Davası ile birleştirilen Cumhuriyet gazetesine molotofkokteyli atılmasına ilişkin davaya devam edildi. Dünkü duruşmada tutuklu sanıklardan Bedrettin şinal’ın beyanlarının alınmasına devam edildi. Memleketi Ardeşen’e gittiğinde Trabzon’a da gittiğini anlatan şinal, _“Alperen Ocakları’na yakın olduğum için Trabzon’a gittiğimde Dink davasında yargılanan Tuncel diye biriyle görüşürdüm. Dink’in öldürülmesine ilişkin davanın tutuklu sanığı Yasin Hayal ile birkaç defa karşılaştığımızı olaylardan sonra öğrendim. Yazışmaya başladık. Yasin Hayal bana mektuplar göndermiş ama mektuplara ulaşamadım. Sadece 2 tanesi elime geçti”_ dedi. Hayal’in kendisine gönderdiği mektupları okuyan şinal, daha sonra bunları mahkeme heyetine sundu. şinal, “Emniyet içindeki bir örgütlenmenin komplosu sonucu sanık Sedat Peker’in adamlarını bu davada sanık durumuna getirildiklerini” öne sürdüğü polislerin adını da mahkeme heyetine verdi. _“İsim istediniz verdim. Bunlar hakkında gereğini yapın. İşlem yapılırsa, isimlerin devamını açıklayacağım”_ ’diyen şinal, _“Mahkemeden adalet talep ediyorum. Yeter ki gerçekler ortaya çıksın, 40 yıl yatmaya hazırım”_ dedi. 

*İtirafçılık teklifi*
Duruşmada söz alan tutuklu sanık Alparslan Arslan da laik hukuk devletinde kanunlara bağlı olduğunu ifade ederek, _“Danıştay olayıyla bir ilgim yok. Terör ve terörizmle ilgili olaylarla da bir alakam yok. Devletimi ve hükümeti seviyorum. Tahliyemi istiyorum”_ diye konuştu. Tutuklu sanık emekli Yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin de yaklaşık 2 yıldır tahliye talebinde bulunmadığını belirterek, _“üünkü yargı özgür değildir. üzgür olduğunda tahliye kendiliğinden gelir”_ dedi. Sanık Boğaç Kağan Murathan da polisin komplosuna kurban gittiğini ve masum olduğunu ileri sürerek, kendisine Sedat Peker hakkında itirafçılık teklifinin yapıldığını, talebi reddettiği için polisin kendisine düşman kesildiğini öne sürdü.


05/08/2011 - 22:41:29 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*YERDEN SİLAH DEğİL, REZALET FIşKIRIYOR*



05.08.2011 *13:47*
 
2009'un Nisanında, İlker Başbuğ'un basın toplantısında, Mehmet Ali Birand *"ama Paşam yerden silah fışkırıyor"*demişti.

Yandaş ve holding medyasının*"yerden silah fışkırıyor"* lafına hayran kalması ve manşetlerden* "yalanlar fışkırması"* dönemini yaşamıştık.

Kemalistlere ve Orduya karşı yürütülen psikolojik savaşın, o günlerdeki silahı "fışkırtma" idi.

Aslında yandaş ve holding medyasının bugün ki manşeti *"Bombayı bana polis verdi"* olması gerekirdi.

Tabi ben gazeteciliğin ve asgari namusun gereğini yazıyorum.

Bedirhan şinal, dünkü Ergenekon Birinci Davası duruşmasında, tertipçilerin yıllardır uğraşıp ortaya koyduğu tertibi, tüm çıplaklığı ile ortaya koydu. 

Bedirhan şinal, Cumhuriyet Gazetesine bomba atılmasından yargılanıyor.

şinal'ın kendisinin bu tertipte polisler tarafından kullanıldığını anlatması üzerine, Mahkeme üyesi Sedat Sami Haşıloğlu duruma, yirmi yaşındaki bir çocuğun sözlerine mi inanacağız diyerek, çok sinirlenmiş.

Bedirhan şinal'da, *" yaşım 16 iken (tertipçilerin baskısı ile 20 yapılmış) sözüme inanıyordunuz da, yaşım 20 olunca neye inanmıyorsunuz?"* Demiş.

şimdi merakla beklenen şudur; 16 yaşında çocuğu kullanan, yaşını büyüttüren, daha önce çocuktan istediği ifadeyi alan, şimdi ise çocuğun verdiği ifadeler işlerine gelmediği için bu yeni ifadeleri dikkate almayanların ne yapacağıdır.

Yapılacak iş şudur: Derhal bu konuda yargılananları serbest bırakıp, tertibi yapanların üzerine gitmektir. 

üzel yetkili mahkemeler, ülkenin genelkurmay başkanının söylediklerine inanmıyor ki, yaşını büyüttürdükleri çocuğun sözüne inansınlar.

Bu yeni durum, hala Silivri'de Mahkeme var, hukuk var sananlara acaba bir şey ifade eder mi bilmiyorum.

Tertipçiler bu kez çok kötü yakalandılar. Kendi tertiplerinin içine düştüler.

Gerçi bir teğmenin telefonuna 140 adres yerleştirdiklerinde de *"sehven konulmuş ifadesi"* ile vaziyeti idare etmişlerdi.

Ortada hukuk olmadığı için buna da bir çıkış bulabilirler. Ama artık yerden silah fışkırmıyor. Tertip merkezlerinin rezaletleri Silivri'den fışkırıyor.


*Bülent Esinoğlu*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Sedat Ergin'in "Objektif Gazetecilikten" Kaçma Telaşı* 



Hürriyet gazetesi yazarı Sedat Ergin, olayları objektif değerlendiren, somut bilgileri ön plana çıkaran, incelediği konudaki mantık ve tutarlılık ögelerini sağlam biçimde sorgulayan, *"tarz sahibi*" bir gazeteci olarak bilinir.

Bu özelliğinden hareketle, meslektaşlarının büyük bir çoğunluğu gibi "Ergenekon" davalarında polis ve savcılıktan sızan bilgilere, isim kirletme amaçlı spekülasyonlara rağbet etmek yerine, işin zor ve emek isteyen tarafını seçti: *ünemli bir mesai harcayarak binlerce sayfayı bulan Balyoz iddianamesi ve eklerini satır satır inceledi*. Savcıların *"delil*" olduğunu iddia ettikleri belgelerde sanık avukatlarının bile atladığı önemli çelişkiler yakaladı. Dosyadaki sahte delilleri belgeleriyle ortaya koydu.

*Kuşkusuz hangi dava söz konusu olursa olsun, bir gazetecinin gerçeği bu şekilde ciddiyet ve titizlikle araştırması gazeteciliğin bir gün herkese lazım olacak ve özenle korunması gereken bir özelliğidir. Herkesin sorgusuz sualsiz yargısız infaz safına geçtiği bir ortamda ortaya çıkacak adaletsizliğin bedelini ödemeye hiç bir toplumun ve bireyin gücü yetmez.*

Sedat Ergin'in işte bu her gazeteciden beklenmesi gereken objektif tavrı, kayıtsız şartsız bağlılık isteyen iktidarı ve onun adına zehir saçan Göbels medyasını çok rahatsız etti.

Ergin bir de tutuklu gazetecilerle dayanışma için Taksim Meydanı'na çıkınca, iktidar yalakalarının medyadaki boy hedeflerinden biri haline geldi. Polis ve savcıların dikte ettirdiği her spekülasyonu yazarak gazeteci olanlar, Sedat Ergin'e *"Gözaltına alınacaklar lotosunda"* Nuray Mert ve Ruşen üakır ile birlikte üst sıralarda yer vermeye başladılar. İlk büyük* "medya* *operasyonunda"* gözaltına alınacağı kulaktan kulağa fısıldanmaya başlandı.

Belki bu gelişmelerin etkisiyle, belki de dosya üzerindeki çalışmasını tamamladığı için Sedat Ergin'in bir süredir Balyoz veya başka bir iddianame hakkında yazı yazmadığı gözlemlendi.

*Ta ki Genelkurmay Başkanı Işık Koşaner ve kuvvet komutanlarının görevden ayrılmasıyla siyasette ve medyada artık yeni bir düzenin kökten yerleşmeye başlamasına kadar....*

Bilindiği gibi Genelkurmay üst düzeyinin istifası ile "İnternet andıçı" soruşturmasının iddianame aşamasına gelmesi eş zamanlı oldu. Bu arada "Islak imza" davasında tutuklu yargılanan Albay Dursun üiçek, duruşma sırasında söz alarak internet andıçının gerçek bir çalışma olduğunu ve *"imza hiyerarşisi*" içinde gerçekleştirildiğini açıkladı.

üiçek'in bu açıklaması, medya tarafından *"büyük itiraf"* ve *"üstlerini ihbar etme*" sansasyonu ile duyuruldu. Oysa Dursun üiçek basit bir şey söylüyordu: 
*"İnternet andıçı çalışması doğrudur, ancak İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Raporu düzmecedir. Eğer doğru olsaydı onu da kabul ederdim."*

Tutuklu sanık burada, üstlerini ihbar etmek veya *"ifşaatta bulunmak"* niyetiyle değil, yargılama esnasında bir tutarlılık ortaya koymak ve mahkemeye karşı dürüst davranarak gerçeğin ortaya çıkmasına katkıda bulunmak amacıyla da hareket ediyor olabilirdi...

Tabii, "itirafın" bu kısmı medya tarafından görmezden gelindi ve Dursun üiçek'in Silivri'deki mahkeme salonunda edilmiş binlerce sözden sadece bir tanesi olan bu açıklamsı, birden bire manşetlere çıktı ve gündemi belirledi.
üiçek'in bu *"itirafı",* objektif gazetecilik yüzünden başı iktidarla ve cellat meslektaşlarıyla derde girmiş kimi gazetecilere de kendilerine "balans ayarı yapma" fırsatı verdi.

Bu bağlamda Sedat Ergin, 02.08.2011 tarihli köşesinde *"Bu dava TSK'da çok baş ağrıtacak*" başlıklı bir yazı yazarak "internet andıçı" meselesini irdeledi. Savcı Cihan Kansız'ı ön plana çıkaran Ergin, bu kez Balyoz iddianamelerini yazarken yaptığı gibi savcıların *gerçek olamayacak kadar abartılı talep ve değerlendirmelerine* eleştiri getirmedi. İnternet siteleri üzerinde çalışma yaptığı ve yaptırdığı iddia edilen subayların sırf böyle bir çalışmadan dolayı başka delillere bakılmadan *"terör örgütü üyeliği*" ile suçlanmasını aşırı bulmadı. İddiayı objektif bir dille aktardıktan sonra özetle şöyle devam etti:

*"İddianamenin belgelediği en vahim olgu, 2009 öncesinde faaliyette olan söz konusu internet sitelerinde sistematik bir şekilde doğrudan iktidardaki Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi hükümetini hedef alan pek çok haber ve yorumlara da yer verilmiş olmasıdır.*

*Bir başka deyişle, iddianame Genelkurmay Başkanlığı karargahında seçilmiş sivil otoriteyi hedef alan bir kampanyanın yürütüldüğünü somut örneklerle ortaya koyuyor.*

*Neresinden bakılırsa bakılsın bu iddianame, önümüzdeki dönemde Genelkurmay açısından ciddi ölçülerde baş ağrıtacak bir yargılama sürecini haber veriyor. Sivil otorite karşısında sergilenen bu tutumun demokrasi ölçüleriyle bağdaşmadığı bir tarafa, düşündürücü bir nokta daha var iddianamede. Metin, 2002 ve 2007 seçimlerinde sandıktan nasıl bir sonuç çıktığının Genelkurmay karargahında tam olarak anlaşılmadığını ve hiçbir şey olmamışçasına eski reflekslerle hareket edilebildiğini gösteriyor. Burada ciddi bir muhakeme zafiyeti var."*

Ergin, bugünkü (04.08.2011) yazısında da *"Savaş uçakları irtica fotoğrafı çeker mi?"* sorusunun cevabını aradı. Bu kez, önümüzdeki günlerde Balyoz iddianamesi ile birleştirilmesi beklenen ikinci Balyoz iddianamesini irdeleyen Ergin, yazının genel yapısı itibarıyla adeta birinci iddianame hakkında yazdıklarının *günahını çıkardı*, telafisini yapmaya çalıştı..

Ergin'in yazısından anlaşıldığı üzere F-16 uçaklarıyla bir tarikat şeyhinin çiftliğinin izlenip fotoğraflarının çekildiği iddiası var. Yine Sedat Ergin'den* "İrtica ile mücadele"* adı verilen faaliyetin " askeri lojmanlarda vaaz veren bir imamın "*Hala kızıyla tokalaşmak zinadır*" demesini raporlar dökme noktasına getirildiğini öğreniyoruz. Böyle bir bilgiye resmi raporlarda yer vermenin *"terör örgütü suçu*" olup olmadığı hukuken hayli tartışma götüreceğe benziyor; olsa olsa komik ve faydasız bir *"faaliyet"* olduğu söylenebilir.

Kaldı ki Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı, savcılık ifadesinde, söz konusu çiftliğin izlenmesi konusundaki bir belgenin *kendisi tarafından hazırlanmadığını, bu belgenin sahte olduğunu* söylüyor ancak çiftliğin bulunduğu bölgede bir istihbarat faaliyetinin gerçekleştirildiğini ve bu konuda kendilerinden destek istendiğini kabul ediyor.

şimdiye kadar abartılı suçlamalar ve yasada suç olarak belirtilmemiş faaliyetlerden *"terör örgütü suçu"* çıkarmalar konusunda defalarca yazı yazan Sedat Ergin'e göre gerek internet ortamının izlenmesi, gerek tarikat şeyhine ait çiftliğin fotoğrafının çekilmesi, *"son derece vahim!"*

şayet adil ve objektif bir yargılama yapılıyor olsaydı, Sedat Ergin'in de çok iyi bildiği gibi böyle faaliyetlerden dolayı hiç kimse tutuklu yargılanmayacağı gibi, belki de yargılamanın sonucunda Genelkurmay'ın kendi kurumsal yapısı ile ilgili konularda internet çalışması yapmasının normal olduğu, ancak *"hükümet aleyhine yayın yaptırmak"* gibi maksadı aşan uygulamaların gerçekleştirildiği ortaya çıkacaktı. *Meteroloji Genel Müdürlüğü bünyesinde bile yapılan bu tür çalışmalar doğal olarak* "terör suçu" *kapsamına sokulmayacaktı*.

Sedat Ergin'in bunu en iyi bilen gazetecilerden biri olduğu muhakkak. Bütün düzmeceliğine ve sahte delillerine rağmen, Balyoz iddinamesi ile İnternet Andıçı iddianamesi mukayese edildiğinde aranan asıl* "darbe faaliyetlerinin"* Balyoz iddianamesinde yer bulduğu da gerçek.


Buna rağmen Sedat Ergin bugün, internet andıçı gibi diğer iddianamelerden daha önemsiz bir iddianamede yer alan bilgileri bu denli *"vahim"* bulmaya başlamışsa, *"objektif gazetecilikten*" çarketme zamanı gelmiş demektir..


Ergin, Balyoz iddianamesi üzerinde yaptığı gerçekçi ve titiz çalışmayı yok saydıramayacağına göre *"internet andıçı*" ve *"şeyhin çiftliği üzerinden uçak uçurma*" gibi daha önemsiz konulara *"vehamet"* atfederek, Balyoz'daki *"suçunu*" telafi etmeye çalışıyor.


İktidara ve Göbels'in emrine giren meslektaşlarına *"Bakın, ben objektif bir gazeteciyim; askerlerin korkunç şeyler yapmış olduklarını da kabul ediyorum*" mesajı veriyor.


*Umalım ki kurtuluşuna çare olsun...*




*AüIKİSTİHBARAT /* 4 Ağustos 2011

----------


## bozok

*'İnternet Andıcı'nda 14 kişi için yakalama kararı!*


*Yüksek Askeri şura toplantılarına katılan ve Kara Kuvvetleri Eğitim ve Doktrin Komutanlığına atanan Orgeneral Hüseyin Nusret Taşdeler'in de yakalanması istendi.*  
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, "Kamuoyunu yönlendirme amaçlı internet siteleri" davası kapsamında, Yüksek Askeri şura kararı kapsamında Kara Kuvvetleri Eğitim ve Doktrin Komutanlığına Orgeneral Hüseyin Nusret Taşdeler ile Tümgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu’nun da aralarında bulunduğu 14 sanık hakkında yakalama emri çıkarttı.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, "Kamuoyunu yönlendirme amaçlı internet siteleri"ne ilişkin davanın iddianamesini hazırlayan üzel Yetkili İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Cihan Kansız’ın 22 sanık hakkında yakalama emri çıkarılması konusundaki talebine ilişkin incelemesini tamamladı. 
*YAKALAMA KARARI üIKAN ASKERLER, GüREVLERİ VE RüTBELERİ* 
Kara Kuvvetleri Eğitim ve Doktrin Komutanı Orgeneral Hüseyin Nusret Taşdeler 
Genelkurmay Başkanlığı İstihbarat Daire Başkanı Korgeneral İsmail Hakkı Pekin 
Tümgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu 
Eski 1. Ordu Komutanı Emekli Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız 
Eski Kuzey Deniz Saha Komutanı Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu (BALYOZ’DAN DA TUTUKLU) 
Ege Deniz Bölge Komutanı Tuğamiral Alaettin Sevim 
Korgeneral Mehmet Eröz 
Tümgeneral Mustafa Bakıcı 
Albay Ziya İlker Göktaş 
Albay Hulusi Gülbahar 
Albay Cemal Gökçeoğlu 
Albay Sedat üzüer 
Emekli Albay Fuat Selvi 
TSK’da sivil memur olan Mehmet Bülent Sarıkahya 

Heyet, davanın, aynı mahkemede görülen "İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı" davası ile birleştirilmesine de hükmetti. 
üzel Yetkili İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Cihan Kansız tarafından hazırlanan iddianamede, Türk Ceza Kanunu’nun (TCK) 312/1. maddesinde "Cebir ve
şiddet kullanarak Türkiye Cumhuriyeti hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya veya görevlerini yapmasını kısmen veya tamamen engellemeye teşebbüs eden kimseye ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası verilir" hükmünün yer aldığı belirtilerek, sanıklar hakkında soruşturmanın 2 yılı aşkın bir süredir devam ettiği ve toplanan delillerin bir bütün olarak değerlendirilmesi durumunda sanıkların TCK’nın 312. maddesindeki suçu işlediklerinin anlaşıldığı ifade edilmişti. 
İddianamede, şüphelilerin eyleminin Ceza Muhakemeleri Kanunu’nun (CMK) 100/3. maddesinde sayılan suçlardan olması, bu nedenle CMK’nın 100/2. maddesi uyarınca tutuklanma nedeninin var sayılması ve eylemin kanunda öngörülen muhtemel cezası dikkate alınarak sanıklar hakkında tutuklanmalarına karar verilmesi amacıyla yakalama kararı çıkartılması istenmişti. 

08.08.2011 13:01 /* VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balbay: Yargılamayı gözden ve vicdan süzgecinden geçirin!* 
** 
*DHA/AA*

İkinci Ergenekon Davası’nın tutuklu sanığı gazeteci Mustafa Balbay, kendisine söz verilmemesi üzerine söyleceklerini yazılı olarak hazırladı ve avukatı aracılığıyla gazetecilerle yolladı. Mustafa Balbay, "Bugün İkinci Ergenekon davasının 3. yargılanma yılına girildi. İki yıllık yargılamada 126 duruşma yapıldı ve sadece 31 sanığın önsorgusu alındı. Yeni yargılama yılında bu süreci ve tutuklu yargılamayı gözden vicdan süzgeçinden geçirmenizi dilerim. Geçmişte yargı kararlarının Türk halkı adına verildiğini, bir bakıma milli iradeyi temsil ettiğini yazdım. Bugün CHP İzmir Milletvekili olarak yine aynı düşüncedeyim" diye yazdı.
İkinci Ergenekon Davası’nın tutuklu sanığı CHP İzmir Milletvekili Mustafa Balbay bugün duruşmada konuşmak için heyetten söz istemişti. Mahkeme Başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzese de "talep almıyorum" diyerek Balbay’a söz vermemişti. Balbay’da kendisine söz verilmemesi üzerine söyleceklerini yazılı olarak avukatı aracılığıyla basın mensuplarına dağıttı.
*"SAYIN BAşKAN, YENİ GüREVİNİZ VE YENİ HEYET OLUşUMU KUTLU OLSUN"*
Mustafa Balbay 5 sayfalık bilgi notunda şu ifadeleri yer verdi:
"Sayın Başkan, yeni göreviniz ve yeni heyet oluşumu kutlu olsun. Bugün İkinci Ergenekon Davası’nın 3. yargılanma yılına girildi. 20 Temmuz 2009’da 56 sanık , 1900 sayfa iddianame, 248 delil klasörü ile başlayan dava bugün 118 sanık, toplam sayfası 4 bini geçen 5 iddiname ve yaklaşık 500 delil klasörü ile devam ediyor. İki yıllık yargılamada 126 duruşma yapıldı ve sadece 31 sanığın önsorgusu alındı. Yani dörtte biri. Bu sorgular tamamlandıktan sonra delillerin değerlendirilmesi aşamasına geçilecek. Onun tamamlanmasının ardından her sanığın tek tek esas sorgusu yapılacak. Ardından karar verilecek. üç ana aşamadan birincisinin dörtte biri tamamlanmış durumda. Yeni yargılama yılında bu süreci ve tutuklu yargılamayı gözden ve vicdan süzgeçinden geçirmenizi dilerim.
*SANIKLAR SİZİ YüNETMEKTE VE YüNLENDİRMEKTEDİR*
1 milyon sayfayı çoktan geçtiğini tahmin ettiğim "delil klasörlerinde" Susurluk soruşturmasından Ecevit’in sağlık raporlarına, AKP’yi kapatma davası dosyasından Kamu Güvenliği Müsteşarlığı’nın kuruluş çalışmaların kadar pek çok şey var. Bunların büyük bölümü delil değil, dosyadır. Yani bu davaya deliller değil, dosyalar eklenmektedir. Ergenekon davalarında sanıklardan birinin verdiği farklı bir ifade dava seyrini etkileyebilmekte, hatta değiştirmektedir. Bunu nedeni davanın kapsamı büyük ama gerçek anlamda içerikten yoksun olmasıdır. Hukuksal zeminin olmamasıdır. Benzetmemi hoşgörünüz, bu anlamda siz sanıkları değil, sanıklar sizi yönetmekte ve yönlendirmektedir.
*SON AYLARDA YARGI KARARLARININ KAOS ORTAMI YARATTIğINI GüRüşüYORUZ*
İddianamelerde sanıklara yönelik suçlamaların başında "kaos ortamı yaratmak" geliyor. Oysa son aylarda yargı kararlarının kaos ortamı yarattığını görüşüyoruz. Yargı kararları hukukuk varlığını hissetirmek, düzene sağlamak için vardır. 3. yargılama yılına girerken bu yönde bir muhasebe yapmanızı dilerim. Geçmişte birkaç kez Anayasa’nın 9. maddesine gönderme yaparak yargı kararlarının Türk halkı adına verildiğini, bir bakıma milli iradeyi temsil ettiğini yazdım. Bugün CHP İzmir Milletvekili olarak yine aynı düşüncedeyim. Yargının bu dava bağlamında heyetinizin böyle bir sorumluluk ve halk iradesine bağlılık duygusuyla karar vermesini dilerim."
*CHP’Lİ VEKİLLER DURUşMA SALONUNDA BALBAY’LA SOHBET ETTİLER*
CHP Grup Başkanvekilleri Muharrem İnce ve Emine ülker Tarhan ile Mahmut Tanal’ın da aralarında bulunduğu bazı milletvekilleri duruşmaya ara verildiği sırada Balbay ile yaklaşık 15 dakika sohbet ettiler.
*CHP’Lİ MİLLETVEKİLLERİ HABERAL, şIK VE şENER İLE GüRüşTü*
Muharrem İnce ve Emine ülker Tarhan partilerinin İkinci Ergenekon Davası’ndan tutuklu bulunan Mehmet Haberal’ı cezaevinde ziyaret etti. Ayrıca Eskişehir Milletvekili Süheyl Batum, CHP İstanbul milletvekili Mahmut Tanal ve CHP Kırklareli Milletvekili Mehmet Kesimoğlu’nun da aralarında bulunduğu 8 CHP milletvekili de Ergenekon Soruşturması kapsamında tutuklu bulunan gazeteciler Nedim şener ve Ahmet şık’ı da cezaevinde ziyaret ettiler.
*İNCE HABERAL'IN NOTUNU OKUDU: TüM DAVALARDAN FERAGAT EDİYORUM*
CHP Grup Başkanvekili Muharrem İnce, ikinci "Ergenekon" davasına ilişkin, "Böyle bir yargıç, böyle bir mahkeme inanın ömrümde ilk kez görüyorum. şaşkınım" dedi.
İnce, davayı izlemek için geldiği Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’nden ayrılmadan önce gazetecilere yaptığı açıklamada, "Bu çadır tiyatrosunda sabahtan beri dinlediğim tek şey, ’şu telefon konuşmasında ne dedin, bu telefon konuşmasında ne dedin, niye biraz sonra dedin?’ Resmen komedi. Ve, ’susma hakkını neden kullandın?’ gibi sorular. Sokaktaki insanın bile kullanmayacağı şeyler. Böyle bir yargıç, böyle bir mahkeme, inanın ömrümde ilk kez görüyorum. şaşkınım" dedi.
Cuma günü tekrar duruşmayı izlemeye geleceklerini belirten İnce, "Yarın ve diğer günlerde milletvekili arkadaşlarımız sırasıyla burada duracaklardır" dedi. İnce, basın mensuplarına CHP’nin tutuklu milletvekili Mehmet Haberal’ın avukatlarına hitaben yazdığı bir notunu da okudu.
Haberal, notunda şu ifadelere yer verdi:
"Bütün avukatlara mesajımdır. 12 Haziran 2011 tarihinde yapılan genel seçimlerde yüceler yücesi Allah’ın da nasip etmesiyle CHP’de 24’üncü dönem Zonguldak milletvekili seçilmiş bulunmaktayım. Zonguldaklılara, bana milli iradeyi temsil etme yetkisi verdikleri için içtenlikle teşekkür ediyorum. Zonguldak milletvekili olarak Anayasa’nın bana sadece Zonguldak halkını değil, bütün milletimizi temsil etme yetkisini vermiş olması sebebiyle bugüne kadar siz avukatlarım vasıtasıyla tüm kamu, kurum, kuruluş ve kamu personeline karşı adıma açılmış davalardan, 13 Haziran 2011 tarihi itibariyle feragat ediyorum."
 
08.08.2011 17:28 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Tutuklanmayı beklerken*


 
*Adliyede 'şimdi git, dört saat sonra gel' dediler!*

*Damla GüLER / VATAN İSTİHBARAT*

İnternet andıcından aranan emekli Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız, dün sabah 09.00’da Beşiktaş’taki adliyeye geldi. Yarım saat teslim olmak için adliye bahçesinde bekleyen Iğsız’a, “üğleden sonra” gel dendi. Emekli general 12.10’da yeniden adliyede hazır bulundu, ancak bir saat sonra hakim karşısına çıkabildi. Yani emekli general tutuklanabilmek içn tam 4 saat bekledi! 
*Emekli Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız tutuklandı*

*Foto galeri için tıklayın* 
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin hakkında yakalama çıkardığı emekli Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız, önceki gün Terörle Mücadele şube Müdürlüğü polislerince aranarak sabah 09.00’da adliyede olması istendi. Iğsız bunun üzerine dün sabah avukatı ile birlikte Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne geldi. Hakim ve savcıların kullandığı protokol kapısından içeri giren ve yarım saat adliye bahçesinde bekleyen emekli generalin öğleden sonra gelmesi istendi.  
*Aylık gelirim 5 bin TL* 
Adliyeden sabah saatlerinde ayrılan Iğsız, saat 12.10’da tekrar Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne geldi. Bu kez de bir süre adliyenin terasında bekledi. İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyetinin karşısına ise ancak saat 13.00 sıralarında çıkabildi. Iğsız’ın ilk olarak kimlik tespiti yapıldı. Mahkeme Başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzese, “Hasan Bey buyurun, ayağa kalkar mısınız?” diyerek Iğsız’ın kimlik tespitini yapmaya başladı. Iğsız, emekli subay olduğunu, aylık gelirinin 5 bin TL civarında olduğunu belirterek askeri lojmanda kirada oturduğunu ve 800 TL kira ödediğini söyledi. Iğsız hakkında iddianamede anlatılan suçlamaları okuyan Mahkeme Başkanı üzese, “Suçlamalara ne diyorsunuz?” dedi. Bunun üzerine Iğsız, “Bu aşamada bir şey söylemeyeceğim. Sözü avukatıma bırakıyorum” diye konuştu. 
*‘Andıç, silsile içinde hazırlanmış’* 
Avukat Orhan ünder ise suçlamalarla ilgili daha önceki savunmalarını tekrar ettiklerini belirterek yakalama kararını basından öğrendiklerini ve hemen geldiklerini belirtti. Iğsız’ın yurt dışında ve karargahlarda ülkemizi temsil ettiğini ve Genelkurmay 2. Başkanlığı yaptığını söyleyen avukat ünder, müvekkilini şu sözlerle savundu: “Bahse konu siteler 10 yıldır çalışıyor, bunu Genelkurmay da kabul etti. Faturası en son müvekkilim ile andıcın altında imzası olan kişilere çıktı. Yüzbaşıdan 2. başkana kadar bir silsile içinde andıç hazırlanmıştır. En üst makama da sunulmuştur. Bu silsile de yer alan subayların hepsinin terör örgütüne üye olması hayatın olağan akışına uygun değildir.” dedi. 
*KARAR YüZüNE OKUNDU* 
Savunmanın ardından mahkeme heyeti yakalama kararını emekli orgeneral Hasan Iğsız’ın yüzüne okudu ve tutuklanmasına karar verildi. Tutuklama kararına karşı 7 gün içinde İstanbul 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne itiraz hakkının bulunduğunun belirtildiği kararda, iddianamenin bir örneğinin Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na gönderilmesine de hükmedildi. 
*Aranan komutanlar hastanede* 
İnternet andıcı soruşturması kapsamında haklarında yakalama kararı çıkarılan 14 isim arasında bulunan EDOK Komutanı Orgeneral Nusret Taşdeler ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığı İstihbarat Daire Başkanı Korgeneral İsmail Hakkı Pekin’in, tedavi görmek için hastaneye yattığı öğrenildi. Orgeneral Taşdeler’in yakalama kararının çıkartıldığı gün GATA’ya tedavi için yattığı belirlenirken, Korgeneral Pekin’in 30 Temmuz günü hastaneye giriş yaptığı ortaya çıktı. 


10.08.2011 14:12 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*İnternet Andıcı'nda 3'üncü tutuklama* 

*Damla GüLER / VATAN İSTİHBARAT*

İnternet andıcı davası kapsamında hakkında yakalama emri çıkarılan 14 sanıktan emekli albay Cemal Gökçeoğlu, dün sabah saatlerinde Silivri Ceza ve İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesine gelerek teslim oldu. Emekli Albay Cemal Gökçeoğlu Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’nde oluşturulan duruşma salonuna geldi. Avukatıyla birlikte duruşma salonuna gelen Gökçeoğlu’nun hazırladığı valiziyle duruşma salonuna gelmesi dikkat çekti. Gökçeoğlu kararın yüzüne okunmasının ardından tutuklanarak cezaevine gönderildi. 
Bu arada İnternet Andıcı davasında hakkında yakalama kararı çıkartılan Tümgeneral Mustafa Bakıcı ile Albay Sedat üzüer avukatları aracılığıyla tutuklama kararına itiraz etti.


11.08.2011 14:51 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*İlker Başbuğ'a 'boru'lu eleştiri!* 


*AK Parti Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Hüseyin üelik, CNN Türk televizyonunda katıldığı bir programda 'internet andıcı' ile ilgili Genelkurmay eski Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ'u eleştirdi.* 
İnternet andıcının yenilir yutulur bir şey olmadığını söyleyen üelik, 'Ucu hangi makama ulaşırsa ulaşsın sonuna kadar gidilecektir' dedi. 
üelik sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü:
"TSK, Genelkurmay Başkanı'ndan 'er'ine kadar bir milyon kişilik nerdeyse bir camiadır. İçinde bin tane darbe heveslisi, darbe planı yapıcısı, macera peşinde yanlış insanlar olabilir. Siz bu insanları kurumsal olarak sahiplenirseniz, siz bu kurumu zan altına sokarsınız. 
Sayın İlker Başbuğ hatırlarsanız yer altından lav silahları çıkınca, televizyonlara çıktı ve 'Bu bir borudur.' dedi. Islak imza çıktığı zaman kağıdı salladı ve dedi ki 'Bu bir kağıt parçasıdır.' Bunun gereğini yaptı mı? şimdi diyelim ki onun sorumlusu olan, bunun faili olan insanları bizzat kendisi daha muvazzafken askeri yargıya teslim etseydi. Biliyorsunuz bu andıçlar emir-komuta zinciri içinde hazırlandı. Eğer bu da doğruysa en en üst makamdaki kişinin iradesi ile oluşmuş demektir. Ben kimseyi itham etmiyorum. Temenni ederim ki kime ulaşırsa ulaşsın, hangi makama ulaşırsa ulaşsın, bununla ilgili sonuna kadar gidilir. Mahkeme hak ve haksızlığı ortaya koyarlar ve kamu vicdanı da rahatlar."
*İLKER BAşBUğ POYRAZKüY KAZILARINDA BULUNDUğU İDDİA EDİLEN MüHİMMAT İüİN NE DEMİşTİ?*
Başbuğ o dönem düzenlediği basın toplantısındaki konuşmasında silah ile mühimmat arasındaki farkı anlatmıştı. 
*Başbuğ, hiçbir işe yaramayacak boş lav silahlarını boruya benzetmiş ve neden gömüldüğünü sormuştu: "şimdi ben bunu gömenlere soruyorum kazılarda bulunan 5 boş lav silahı neden gömülmüş. Bunlar kullanılamaz. Ben meraktan soruyorum hiç işe yaramaz bu 5 boş lav niçin paketlendi ve gömüldü?"*

Başbuğ mühimmatlarda değil ama silahlarda Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ne ait olduğu takdirde stok numarasının yazacağını söyledi. Poyrazköy kazılarında 45 adet silahın bulunduğunu, bu silahlarda stok numarası bulunmadığını söyledi. Başbuğ bunun kazılarda bulunan silahların orduya ait olmadığı anlamına geldiğini söyledi. 
Mühimmatlarda ise kafile numarası bulunduğunu söyledi. Bu kafile numarasının hangi kafile ile beraber geldiğini gösterdiğini söyledi.
Mühimmat tanımına giren lav silahının yalnızca bir kez kullanıldığını, kazılarda kullanılmış ve bir daha kullanılması mümkün olmayan 5 adet lav silahı bulunduğunu söyledi. Bunun ne amaçla gömüldüğü konusunda şüpheler yarattığını söyledi.
Poyrazköy’de bulunan ve silahların çıktığı arazi hakkında ise bu arazinin TSK’ya ait olmadığını söyledi. Arazinin 2. derece askeri bölge olduğunu, bu araziye bütün Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşlarının girebildiğini hatta imar izni varsa inşaat yapılabileceğini söyledi.
İlker Başbuğ, çok ciddi tartışma yaratabilecek bir ifadede kullandı. Lav silahı sadece askerde yok, poliste de var. Bu polislere ait olduğu anlamına gelmez ama askere dönük doğrudan suçlamaların doğru olmadığını gösterir.
Bu silahların özel savaş durumları için mi gömüldü sorusunu cevaplayan Başbuğ, TSK’nın 1986’ya kadar böyle bir sisteminin bulunduğunu ancak 86 sonrasında bundan vazgeçildiğini söyledi. Bu silahlarında toprak altından çıkarılarak depolara kaldırıldığını söyledi. Bu işlemin 1998 yılında tamamlandığını söyledi. Doğal olarak bu silahların özel durum için gömülü silah olmadığını söyledi.
Bu olaylardan sonra lav ve el bombalarına da bundan sonra stok numarası yaptıracaklarını söyledi. Bunun silahların sahibi kim tartışmalarını sonlandıracağını söyledi.
Ayrıca bu olaylardan sonra stokları kontrol ettirdiklerini ve envanterde eksik bulamadıklarını söyledi.
*'KAğIT PARüASI' DEMİşTİ*
Başbuğ 2009 yılında daha sonra çok tartışılan İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı' adlı belgeyi 'kağıt parçası' diye nitelemiş ve *TSK'ya karşı medya üzerinden asimetrik psikolojik harekat yürütüldüğünü savunmuştu. 'Bu kağıt parçası TSK'yı yıpratmak amacıyla hazırlandı' demişti. 
Başbuğ 'şu anda elimizde olan hukuki anlamda bir kağıt parçasıdır' demiş ve belgenin aslı ıslak imzaya sahip olmadığı için bunu söylediğini ifade etmişti

11.08.2011 17:06 /* VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Hanefi Avcı savunmasını ağlayarak yaptı*




*Devrimci Karargah'tan tutuklu yargılanan eski Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı, savunması sırasında ağladı.*
 12.08.2011 -* 22:41*




Devrimci Karargah terör örgütüne yardım ettiği iddiasıyla tutuklu yargılanan eski Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı, savunması sırasında gözyaşlarını tutamadı
.
*"SUSURLUK OLAYI İüİN MüCADELE VERDİM"*

İstanbul 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki duruşmada Avcı savunmasını tamamladı. 34 yıllık meslek hayatının devlete hizmet ile geçtiğini söyleyen Avcı, Susurluk olayının ortaya çıkarılması için mücadele verdiğini söyledi.

Kaleme aldığı Haliç'te Yaşayan Simonlar kitabına ilişkin bilgiler veren Avcı, "Bunca mücadelenin sonucu bu muydu?" sözlerinin ardından önce sesinin titrediği sonra gözyaşlarını tutamadığı görüldü. Kısa bir süre savunmasına devam edemeyen Avcı, daha sonra kaldığı yerden devam etti ve savunmasını tamamladı.

*ENSONHABER*

----------


## bozok

*Ayhan üarkın: Ağar'ın her şeyden haberi vardı*




*Faili meçhul cinayetler soruşturmasında ifade veren eski özel harekatçı üarkın: Mehmet Ağar'ın her şeyden haberi vardı*
 13.08.2011 - *10:33*




Eski üzel Harekatçı Ayhan üarkın'ın ifadesinden: Her eylemden Mehmet Ağar ve İbrahim şahin'in haberi vardı. "Ne dersek onu yapın" diyorlardı

Taraf Gazetesi'nden Arzu Yıldız'ın haberine göre, Faili meçhul cinayetlerle ilgili itiraflarının ardından tutuklanan eski özel harekat polisi Ayhan üarkın, savcılıktaki ifadesinde "Yaptıkları tüm eylemlerinden Mehmet Ağar ve İbrahim şahin'in bilgisi olduğunu belirterek, "İbrahim şahin bir listeden söz ediyordu. Bunlar devletin bekaası ile ilgili işler. Ne dersek onu yapın' diyordu" dedi.

*SAVCILIK İFADELERİNİN DETAYLARI*

1994 yılında işlenen Avukat Faik Candan, Yusuf Ekinci, Altındağ Nüfus Müdürü Mecit Baskın ve Sağlık Bakanlığı Teftiş Kurulu Başkanı Namık Erdoğan cinayetlerine ilişkin itiraflarının ardından tutuklanarak cezaevine gönderilen eski üzel Harekatçı Ayhan üarkın'ın savcılık ifadelerinin detaylarına Taraf ulaştı.

*PKK'A YARDIM EDENLERİN LİSTESİ*

Ankara üzel Yetkili Savcısı Hakan Yüksel'e verdiği ifadede infazlarla ilgili dönemin Emniyet Genel Müdürü Mehmet Ağar ve üzel Harekat Daire Başkanı İbrahim şahin'i adres gösteren üarkın, şunları anlattı: "Mehmet Ağar ve İbrahim şahin'in bizim yaptığımız her eylemden bilgisi vardı. Bu grup içinde görev yaptığım zaman ne yaptığımı anlayamadığım eylem ve işlemlerle karşılaştım. Bazen sebebinin ne olduğunu sorduğum zaman, İbrahim şahin 'Bunlar devletin bekaası ile ilgili işler fazla yorum yapılmaz. Ne dersek onu yapın' diyordu." üarkın, ifadesine şöyle devam etti: "O arada Ankara'da bazı kamu görevlileri ile sivil şahısların infaz işlemi de gerçekleştirildi. Bu infazların tanıklarından bir tanesi de benim. İnfazlar gerçekleştirildiği sırada İbrahim şahin bir listeden bahsediyordu. Listede bölücü örgütlere yardım ve yataklık yapan iş adamları ve bürokratların bulunduğunu söyledi. şahin, bunlarla mücadele için bertaraf edilmeleri gerektiğini söyledi. Bunun da devletin bir kararı olduğunu ifade etti. Bu konuşmaları devletin özel harekatında görevli personelin yüzüne yapıyordu. Buna herkes şahittir."

*BASKIN VE CANDAN CİNAYETLERİ*

Mecit Baskın cinayeti ile ilgili yer gösterme tutanağındaki ifadesinde, "Ziya Bandırmalıoğlu ve Ayhan Akça isimli polis memurları Mecit Baskın'ı Ford Transit marka olan kendi araçlarına bindirdiler. Bu aracı Sait Yıldırım veya Uğur şahin kullanıyordu. O dönemde aracı park ettiğimiz inşaat çalışması vardı" diyen üarkın, Faik Candan cinayeti ile ilgili yer gösterme tutanağında ise şunları aktardı: "Faik Candan'ı bürosundan alan ekipte Ahmet Demirel, Ahmet Sakarya, Uğur şahin, Sami Gece, Oğuz Yorulmaz, Sait Yıldırım, Ercan Ersoy, ümit ve Lokman vardı. Biz araçla Konya yolundan istikametle Gölbaşı istikametine döndük, aracımızı park ettik. Ancak buraya bütün araçlarla birlikte gelmedik. Diğer ekipler daha önceden gelmişler ve biz geldiğimizde de infazı bitirmiş dönüyorlardı. Biz cesedin başına gidip görmedik. Ahmet Sakarya, Sami Gece, Uğur şahin, Lokman, Ahmet Demirel, Ninja, Ayhan üzkan, Ayhan Akça, Siirt grubundan isimlerini bilmediğim şahıslar vardı. Hava kararmıştı, akşam üzeriydi. Buralar (gösterdiği yeri kasıtla) o dönem boştu. Sadece fabrika vardı, Ahmet Sakarya burada Faik Candan isimli şahsı öldürdü."


*ENSONHABER*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz davasında 6 albay tutuklandı*


 

*Balyoz Darbe Planı Soruşturması kapsamında 9 kişiden 6 albay ile bir sivil memur tutuklandı...*

13.08.2011 - *03:54* 
''Balyoz Planı'' soruşturması kapsamında mahkemeye sevk edilen 9 kişiden 6 albay ile bir sivil memur tutuklandı.

Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesinde, soruşturmayı yürüten özel yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Hüseyin Ayar tarafından ifadeleri alındıktan sonra tutuklanmaları istemiyle İstanbul Nöbetçi 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine sevk edilen 9 kişinin sorguları tamamlandı.

Mahkeme, 6 albay ile bir sivil memurun tutuklanmasına karar verirken, 2 astsubay ise serbest bırakıldı.

AA

*ENSONHABER*

----------


## bozok

*Sözleri duruşmaya damga vurdu!* 


''TSK’ya karşı yürütülen bu çirkin iftira kampanyasında son olarak Eskişehir tertibi ile büyük ölçüde Hava Kuvvetlerinin hedef alındığı anlaşılmaktadır. Bu komplonun amacı, 100. kuruluş yılını kutlayan* ’Kartal’ın başının koparılmasıdır.’* Hava Kuvvetlerimizin bugün ulaşmış olduğu, bu gücünden çekinen bazı güçlerin, bu komploda rolünün olduğu muhakkaktır''

*AA* 
İlk kez muvazzaf bir orgeneral sivil mahkemede hakim karşısında... 
İkinci “Balyoz” davasında hakim karşısına çıkan Org. Bilgin Balanlı, "askerler üzerinden alçakça bir oyun oynandığını" savunarak “TSK tasfiye edildi” dedi. Bu sözlerin alkışlanması üzerine hakim salondakileri uyardı.
İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nce Silivri'de görülen İkinci “Balyoz Planı” davasının duruşmasına Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı, Korgeneral Turgut Atman, Tümgeneral İsmail Taş'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 21' tutuklu sanık ile tutuksuz sanıklar Cumhur Eryüksel, Doğan Uysal, Emin Hakan üzbek, Tülay Delibaş ve Ali Cengiz şirin katıldı.
Duruşmaya hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan Tümgeneral Beyazıt Karataş ile tutuksuz sanık Tümamiral Ahmet Sinan Ertuğrul katılmadı.
Duruşma salonun dış kapısı ve çevresinde yoğun güvenlik önlemi alındı. Tutuklu sanık muvazzaf askerler duruşma salonuna girdiği sırada ailesi ve yakınları tarafından alkışlandı.
Duruşmada iddianamenin kabulü kararının okunmasının ardından Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Diken, tutuksuz sanık bölümünün uzakta olması nedeniyle tutuksuz sanıkların da tutuklu sanıklar bölümünde oturmasını istedi.
İkinci "Balyoz Planı" davasının tutuklu sanığı Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı, "TSK’ya karşı yürütülen bu çirkin iftira kampanyası sonucu gerçekleştirilen tasfiye operasyonu, maalesef başarıya ulaşmış gibi gözükmektedir. Gerçekten başarılması halinde ise kaybeden TSK, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti ve Türk milleti olacaktır" dedi.
İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’nde oluşturulan salonunda yapılan duruşmada söz alan Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı, çok sayıda Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri (TSK) mensubunun, somut delillere dayanmayan iddialar nedeniyle soruşturmalara tabi tutulduğunu ve halen tutuklu olarak yargılandığını ifade ederek, tutuklamaların, hukuka, hakka, adalet ve vicdani değerlere uygun olmadığını kaydetti.
Söz konusu soruşturma ve davanın planlı ve komplo olduğunu öne süren Balanlı, _"TSK ve onun kahraman personeli üzerinde açıkça oyun oynanmaktadır. TSK’nın şerefli personeline iftira atanları, ortaya çıkarmak cumhuriyet savcılarının görevidir. Vatan ve milletimize hizmet etmenin kutsal bir vatan borcu olduğu inancını yüreklerimize kazıdık. Ettiğimiz yeminle, vatan, cumhuriyet ve vazife uğruna canımızı seve seve vereceğimize namusumuz üzerine ant içtik._

_Yeminimize her zaman sadık kalacağız. Canımız pahasına görev yaptık ve yapacağız"_ diye konuştu.
Balanlı, 44 yıllık görev süresi içinde pilot olan 80 devre arkadaşından 23’ünün şahadetine tanık olduğunu belirterek, _"şehit olan bir çok arkadaşımın parçalarını araziden topladım. şehit olan kardeşlerimin görevini de yerine getirmek için daha çok ve azimle çalıştım"_ dedi.
*"KARTAL’IN BAşININ KOPARILMASIDIR"*
Sahte dijital verilerle hazırlanan belgelere dayanarak tutuklandığını savunan Balanlı, şöyle konuştu:
"Bu durum TSK mensupları ve onların ailelerine, hukuk kullanılarak yapılan bir zulüm ve haksızlıktır. Bununla birlikte bu tutuklamalarla yıllardır hayatımız pahasına büyük emekler ve özverilerle elde ettiğimiz rütbelerimiz ve
makamlarımız ellerimizden alınmıştır.
TSK’ya karşı yürütülen bu çirkin iftira kampanyası sonucu
gerçekleştirilen tasfiye operasyonu, maalesef başarıya ulaşmış gibi gözükmektedir. Gerçekten başarılması halinde ise kaybeden TSK, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti ve Türk milleti olacaktır.
TSK’ya karşı yürütülen bu çirkin iftira kampanyasında son olarak Eskişehir tertibi ile büyük ölçüde Hava Kuvvetlerinin hedef alındığı anlaşılmaktadır. Bu komplonun amacı, 100. kuruluş yılını kutlayan ’Kartal’ın başının koparılmasıdır.’ Hava Kuvvetlerimizin bugün ulaşmış olduğu, bu gücünden çekinen bazı güçlerin, bu komploda rolünün olduğu muhakkaktır."
*BALANLI’YA UYARI*
Sanık Bilgin Balanlı konuştuğu sırada, salondaki izleyiciler tarafından alkışlama ve ıslık sesleri duyuldu. Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Diken, ıslıklayanların dışarı çıkmasını, aksi takdirde kameralar tarafından tespit edileceğini söylemesi üzerine izleyicilerden ıslık çalan bir kadın dışarı çıktı. Mahkeme başkanı Diken, alkışlayanları da uyararak, "Burası arena değildir" dedi.
Balanlı’nın sözünün kesilmesine itiraz etmesi üzerine de başkan Diken, "Duruşmayı yöneten benim, keserim. Sesinizi yükseltmeden konuşun" dedi. Balanlı da herkesin sesini duyması için yüksek sesle konuştuğunu ifade etti.
Balanlı, "Darbeye teşebbüs etmek" ile suçlandıklarını, ancak bu suçlamayı asla kabul etmediklerini ifade ederek, sahte belgelere karşı cevaplarını ve kanıtlarını savcılara ve hakimlere ifade ettiğini, ancak değerlendirmeye alınmadığını gördüğünü söyledi.
*"Hakkımdaki, haksız ve hukuka aykırı tutuklamaya sevk ve tutuklama kararı anlaşılan önceden verilmişti"* diyen Balanlı, şunları söyledi: 
_"TSK mensubu olarak, uğruna ölmeye yemin ve ölesiye hizmet ettiğimiz yüce Türk ulusu adına karar verenleri, bizi haksız ve hukuka aykırı olarak Hasdal’da esir eden zihniyeti görmek, beni ve arkadaşlarımı düşmana esir_
_düşmekten daha fazla üzmüştür. üünkü, savaşta karşınızda bir düşman vardır ve esir düşmüşsünüzdür. İnsan savaşta bile düşmanına saygı duyar. Belki de bizim bilmediğimiz şey, şerefli TSK’ya karşı kirli ve alçak bir savaşın_
_sürdürüldüğüdür._
_14 yaşından beri bu şerefli üniformayı giyen bir askerim. Yıllardır uçuş birliklerinde, pilotluk ve komutanlık yapmış, başarıları takdir edilerek, en üst rütbeye ulaşmış bir savaş pilotuyum. Benim bundan sonraki savaşım ise beni haksız ve hukuksuz olarak tutuklayan TSK’yı hedef haline getirerek, bu kirli ve alçak sistemi sürdüren sisteme ve insanlara karşı olacaktır. Bu amacımı, 49 yıldır onur_ _ve gururla taşıdığım TSK üniformasını çıkardıktan sonra da sade bir Türk vatandaşı olarak devam ettireceğim_."
Gölcük’te yapılan aramalarda, ele geçirilen belgelerde isiminin geçtiğini öğrendiğini söyleyen Balanlı, _"şaşkınlık içinde bunun ne olduğunu anlamaya çalışırken, bir dergide aleyhime gerçek dışı bir yazı yayınlandı. Nisan ayının_
_sonlarında ise ele geçirildiği öne sürülen sahte dijital veriler basında yer aldı. Bu durum hedef kişi olarak seçildiğimi, açık olarak ortaya koyuyordu. Hiç ilgim olmamasına rağmen Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin kendi topraklarını bombalatma hazırlığı yaptırdığım bile utanmadan öne sürüldü"_ şeklinde konuştu. 
*BİLVANİS üİFTLİğİ*
Tutuklu sanık Balanlı, Bilvanis üifliği ile ilgili de şunları kaydetti:
_"Haberle konu olan yerle ilgili olarak Genelkurmay Başkanlığı tarafından benimle ilişkilendirilen imzasız dijital verinin gerçek olmadığı açıklaması yapılmış olmasına rağmen, bu resmi açıklama dahi adli makamlar tarafından ciddi bulunmamış ve dikkate alınmamıştır. Bu durum hiçbir şekilde anlaşılabilir ve kabul edilebilir değildir._
_Bu mahkemede, yargılanan yalnızca iddia edilen darbeye teşebbüs hareketi ise bu konuda yazılı veya sözlü olarak, hiçbir direktif almadığımı ve hiçbir kimseye direktif vermediğimi ifade ediyorum."_
Balanlı, 29 Temmuz tarihinde emekli olan eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Işık Koşaner’in veda açıklamasına atıfta bulunarak, bir kısmını okudu. 
_"Bu çirkin ve insafsız komployu hazırlayan ve onlarla alçakça iş birliği yapanlara, Türkiye CUmhuriyeti’ne, TSK’ya ve onun kahraman personeline zarar verenlere, bunun hesabını yüce Türk ulusu ve Türk yargısı bir gün mutlaka_ _soracaktır"_ diyen Balanlı, mahkeme heyetinin adil olmasını, sadece hukuk kuralları içinde kalarak tahliye kararı verilmesini ve yeni bir duruşma salonunun temin edilmesi de dahil olmak üzere duruşmanın aralıksız sürdürülmesi için gerekli tedbirlerin alınarak, davanın süratle sonuçlandırılmasını talep etti.

Duruşmaya taleplerin alınmasıyla devam edildi. 23 sanıklı dava 3 Ekim'e ertelendi...


15.08.2011 11:52 /* VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Darbe Günlükleri'nin hiç yayınlanmayan bölümleri!* 
 
*‘Bugün 4 Kasım 2002 şanssız ve uğursuz gün’* 

*Burak BİLGE/VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 
Amirallere Suikast iddianamesinin ek klasörlerinden Deniz Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek’in günlüklerine ait hiç yayınlanmamış bölümler çıktı. ürnek, 4 Kasım 2004’te günlüğüne “Bugün 4 Kasım 2002 şanssız ve uğursuz bir gün. Sabahleyin seçim sonuçlarını öğrendik. AKP % 35.5 oy ve 363 milletvekili ile birinci parti oldu. Bu durumda ezici bir çoğunlukla Anayasa’yı değiştirme yetenekleri oluyor” notunu düşmüş
Deniz Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek’e ait “Darbe Günlükleri” nin bir bölümü medya organlarında yer alınca kamuoyunda büyük yankı uyandırmıştı. Günlüklerde “Sarıkız” ve “Ayışığı” isimli iki darbe girişiminden bahsediliyordu. Amirallere Suikast iddianamesi ek klasörlerinden de ürnek’in günlüklerinin bugüne kadar hiç yayınlanmamış bölümleri çıktı. üzden ürnek’in 2001-2003 yılları arasında Donanma Komutanlığı yaptığı döneme ait 371 sayfalık notlarda son derece çarpıcı olaylar anlatılıyor...
*LüKS MİSAFİRHANE(15 Ağustos 2001)*
ORAMİRAL Hayri Bülent Alpkaya ve eşi taşınmaya hazır olmadıkları için geleneksel donanma komutanı evine taşınamadık. Kuvvet komutanlığı iki yıl önceden belli olan bir kimse neden acaba taşınmaya hazır olamaz anlamak mümkün değil. Eğer bu başka bir zaman da olsa ve evlerine kendilerinden kıdemli biri taşınacak olsa zamanında taşınırlardı. Bu küçük olaylar insanlara gösterilen saygı ölçüsüdür. Biz bütün sıkıntımıza rağmen misafirhaneye yerleşerek kalmaya devam ettik. Benim için sorun olmamakla beraber Sevil için bu atmosfer sorun olabilirdi. Kaldığımız misafirhane Oramiral İlhami Erdil tarfından ve lüks olarak döşenmişti. Tabii döşeyenlerin kim olduğunu sormaya gerek yoktu. 
*KULLANILMAMIş 100 MİLYAR TL(16 Ağustos 2001)*
GüREV için masama oturduğum bu ilk gün canımı sıkacak bir olayla karşılaştım. İkmal şube Müdürü Binbaşı Teyvik Akseli gelerek geçmiş yıldan kalan özel ödeneklerin hesabını getirdi. Oldukça fazla bir para vardı. 100 milyar TL civarında bir para depremde kullanılmak için gönderilmiş ve ayrıca Gölcük’e gelen Kore heyeti de 14 bin dolar civarında deprem maksatlı hibede bulunmuştu. Bütün bu para ne hikmetse personelin gereksinimleri kullanılmamış, olduğu gibi duruyordu. Halbuki o zamanlar ben İstanbul’dan çocuk bezi bile gönderiyordum. Oramiral Alpkaya ayrılırken İkmal şube Müdürü’ne “Haberim olmadan bu paralar sarfedilmiyecek” diye emir vermiş. 
*MADALYA VERİLMESİ YANLIş (20 Ağustos 2001)*
Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nda yapılan bir törenle yeni terfi eden bütün orgeneral ve oramiraller TSK üstün Hizmet Madalyası aldık. Belki oramiral olmak bazı vasıfları gerektirebilir ama bir madalya verilmesi doğru mu bilmiyorum. Bana yanlış gibi geliyor. 
*NEFRET DOLU BAKIşLAR(24 Ağustos 2001)*
ANKARA’YA giderek kuvvet komutanlarının devir teslim törenine katıldık. Nefret dolu bakışlarımız arasında Oramiral İlhami Erdil görevini teslim etti ve emekliye ayrıldı. Anlamadığım konu Cumhurbaşkanı dahil adamın ne mal olduğunu bilmesine rağmen hem törene gelmişler hem de adama iltifat ettiler. Bilhassa Oramiral Alpkaya’nın övücü konuşmalarını çok yadırgadım. 
*SARI DURUM İLANI(11 Eylül 2001)*
PENTAGON’DA bir uçak düşmüştü. Artık durum anlaşılmıştı, ABD kurulduğundan beri belki de ilk defa kendi toprakları üzerinde bir düşman saldırısına uğramıştı. Bu arada ikinci binanın çöküşünüde seyrettik. İnanılmaz bir manzara. Bir zamanlar dünyanın en yüksek binaları olan bu ikiz binalar bir anda yok olmuştu. İnsanın inanası gelmiyordu. Biz de ABD yanlısı bir politika izlediğimiz ve İsrail ile dostane temaslar içinde olduğumuz için de hedef olabilirdik. Hemen “Sarı Durum” ilan ettirdim ve ayrıca terörist uçaklara ve suçüsütü vasıtalarına karşı gemiler ve Liman Emniyet Komutanlığı’nca tüm bölgelerde tedbir alınması emrini verdim. 
*HABLEMİTOğLU CİNAYETİ(13-19 Ocak 2002)*
PROF. Dr. Necip Hablemitoğlu, Ankara’da vurularak öldürüldü. Kendisi Atatürk milliyetçisi ve yurdunu seven bir insandı. üok fazla araştırma yapan, sözünü esirgemiyen bir kişiliği vardı. Başkalarını korkuttuğu için öldürüldü, Alman vakıflarının ülkemizdeki rolü ve Bergama altın madeni ilişkisi ile Fettullah Gülen teşkilatının yani Işık tarikatının başta emniyet kuruluşları olmak üzere nasıl kamu kuruluşlarına sızdıklarını ve ne entrikalar çevirdiklerini anlatan birkaç eser yazmıştı. Köstebek yazılmış ancak yayınlanamamıştı. 
*İSRAİL İLE ORTAK GEMİ(05 şubat 2002)*
İSRAİLLİ komutan ile bazı konular görüştük. üncelikle İsrail’in bölgede yaşayabilmek için Türkiye’nin dostluğuna ihtiyacı olduğu, bu dostluğu perçinlemek için de ilişkilerin artırılması ve hatta ortak projelerin gerçekleştirilmesine çok önem verdiklerini ifade etti. Amiral açık sözlü bir kişi. Bize istediğimiz her türlü teknoloji transferini kısıtlamasız olarak verebileceklerini söyledi. Bu arada konu MILGEM Projesi’ne geldi. Kendi SAR-5 lerinden çok memnun olduklarını ve daha fazla gemiye ihtiyaçları olduğunu, bu ihtiyacın ortak bir proje ile karşılanırsa her iki tarafın da yararına olacağını söyledi. 
*GüLCüK’TE YOLSUZLUKLAR(29 Nisan-05 Mayıs 2002)*
GüREVE başlamadan önce Gölcük bölgesinde bazı yolsuzlukların olduğunu biliyordum. Bu yolsuzlukların bir kısmı senelerce öncesine gittiği gibi yakın zamana ait bir çok duyum da vardı. Gördüğüm ilk manzara buradaki bazı şirketlerin adeta bir ihale mafyası gibi davrandıkları ve ihaleye katılmak isteyen bazı şirketleri kovaladıkları, istediklerini ihaleye soktuları ve böylece muhtemelen onlardan komisyon aldıkları, yerel bir çok iş sahibinin birden fazla şirketi olduğu ve ihelelere bunlar ile girdikleri böylece az kırım ile ihale aldıkları, bazı müteahhitlerin görevli personel ile anlaşarak şartnameleri uygun bir şekilde hazırlattıkları veya muayene komisyonlarını uygun bir şekilde yönlendirdikleri gibi hususlar tespit ettim. Bunun üzerine kurmuş olduğum heyetle geçmiş dosyaları incelemeye başladım. Bir çok konuyu tesbit etmek mümkün değil, aradan geçen zaman içinde evraklar tamamlanmış veya teftiş görerek evraklar sandıklanıp kaldırılmış. Buna rağmen en aşağı 10 dosyayı usulsüzlük yapıldı gerekçesiyle savcılığa verdim. 
*üZKüK’LE ALAY EDİYORDU(19-25 Mayıs 2002)* 
AKşAM Kalender’de Genelkurmay Başkanı ve eşi onuruna Harp Akademileri Komutanı tarafından verilen akşam yemeğine katıldık. Yemekte ilginç sahneler Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Hüseyin ile Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök arasındaki konuşamalar ve davranış şekilleri idi. Orgeneral Kıvrıkoğlu, Hilmi üzkök’e onu hiçe sayar gibi muamele ediyor, her fikrini tersliyor ve bazen de onunla alay ediyor. Bence utanç verici davranışlardı. 
*GENERAL GENERALİ KOVALADI(29 Haziran 2002)*
DİğER olay Deniz Kuvvetleri’nden bir subayın ihracı ile ilgili bir belge nedeniyle patlak verdi. Bu subayın ihracı ile ilgili olarak herkes olumlu oy vermesine rağmen bir kişi çekimser kalmış ve daha bir süre bu kişinin denenmesini istemişti. Salim Paşa’da hiçbir mütalaa yazmadan yazıyı olduğu gibi göndermişti. Halbuki ihraç için herkesin olumlu oy vermesi gerekiyordu. Bu nedenle Genelkurmay Adli Müşaviri Tümg. Erdal şenel durumu görüşmek için Deniz Kuvvetleri Karargahı’na geldi. Salim Paşa bir müddet sonra Erdal Paşa’ya hakaret ederek “Silahlı Kuvvetler’in canına okudunuz aklınızı başınıza toplayın” diye bağırır ve kovalar. O da gidip durumu üevik Bir Paşa’ya rapor eder. üevik Paşa, Salim Paşayı telefonla arar ve yaptığının doğru olmadığını söyler. Tam bu sırada ben Salim Paşa’nın odasına girdim. ünceleri sakin bir şekilde konuşuyordu. Sonra birden kıpkırmızı oldu ve bağırıp çağırmaya başladı. Ağzına geleni söylüyordu. Sonunda telefonu kapattı. Bana dönüp “üevik’le görüşüyordum” dedi. 
*HüKüMETTE üüZüLME BAşLADI(10-12 Temmuz 2002)*
EN önemli olay 57. hükümette çözülme başladı. Başbakan’ın sağ kolu Hüsamettin üzkan, bakanlıktan ve partisinden istifa etti. Bunu istifaların takip edeceği ve toplam 60-70 kişinin ayrılacağına dair söylentiler var. Derviş’in de istifa edeceği söyleniyor. Doğruysa yakın zamanda bir siyasi kriz gelebilir. 
*üZKüK İüİN RAPOR(15-19 ağustos 2002)*
MİT’ten bir şahsın ifadesine göre (ismi Fahir üner). Bu kişiler arasında: ben, Yaşar (Büyükanıt), Hilmi üzkök ve Edip Başer varmış. Ayrıca bizim evin telefonları da dinleniyormuş. Bu şahıs emekli Genelkurmay Başkanı Necdet Uruğ’un yeğeni ve tanıtma vakfından çocukların istediği para için soruşturmaya gelmiş. İncelettireceğim... Bir dosya da Hilmi üzkök için hazırlanmış ve albay bunu komutanına o da Yaşar’a rapor etmiş ve konu genelkurmay başkanına intikal edince özel kuvvetler komutanı da hemen emekli edildi. 
*BAşSAVCI’DAN İNTİKAM(26 Ağustos 2002)*
BUGüN İstanbul Başsavcısı Ferzan üitici Aradı. Oğlu ümit üitici (Doktor Yüzbaşı) Aksaz’a tayin olmuş ve hanımı da ihtisas yapıyormuş, yardım istedi. Durumu bilmediğim için Ankara personel başkanını aradım ve atama isteğinin, kendisine banka davası sırasında başsavcı tarafından kötü muamele edildiği gerekçesiyle, oğlunu Aksaz’a atanmasını sağlayarak intikam almak için, emekli Oramiral Vural Bayazıd tarafından yapıldığını ve komutana durum arz edildiğinde onun da bu isteği onaylayarak atamasının çıktığını öğrendim. Dilim tutuldu ve başka bir şey söyleyemedim. Hangi zihniyetler kendi menfaatleri için bizi kullanıyorlar ne zaman bunu göreceğiz. Bu ne biçim personel yönetimidir. 
*BİR KOPYASINI BİLE ALMADIK(27 Ağustos 2002)*
AKLIMA senelerce Boğaz’dan geçen Rus gemilerinin akustik gürültülerini toplayıp diskler halinde hiçbir işlem yapmadan Amerikalılara teslim etmemiz geldi. Hiç değilse ne tespit ettiğimizin bir kopyasını alsaydık, onu bile yapmadık. Bugün sıfırdan bir kütüphane geliştirmeye çalışıyoruz. 
*CHP BAşKANI SEVİLMEDİ(30 Ağustos 2002)*
üLKE 3 Kasım 2002 günü yapılacak olan milletvekili seçimine hazırlanıyor... Oy pusulasının boyu 97 cm, komik. Genelde halk kime oy vereceğini bilmiyor. Solda CHP, sağda AKP en kuvvetli parti olarak gözüküyor. Ama her ikisinin de başkanları sıkıntı yaratıyor. AKP Başkanın yasal olarak seçimlere katılıp katılamayacağı henüz belli değil. CHP Başkanı ise denendi ve sevilmedi.
*BüYüKANIT HAKKINDA DOSYA(01 Eylül 2002)*
BUGüN Ankara’dan Filiz aradı. Laf arasında Sevil’e aldıkları bir haberden Yaşar (Büyükanıt) hakkında da bir dosya tanzim edildiğini öğrenmişler. Bu haber bize intikal eden haberleri doğrular mahiyette olduğu için önemli. 
*MİT ARAşTIRMASI(10-15 Eylül 2002)*
BİRİNCİ Ordu komutanı Orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın oğlunun düğünü için Fenerbahçe Orduevi’ne gittik... Düğünden önce MİT’den bir arkadaşımdan aldığım bilgiler aşağıda olduğu gibidir: İstanbul MİT Bölge Başkanlığı’ndan benim için 2001 yılı haziran ayında bir rapor hazırlanmış. Böyle bir rapor ancak genelkurmay başkanı izini ile hazırlanabilir. MİT’deki bilgisayarda benim ismim ile beraber Tayyip Erdoğan ve Peter Hunt isimleri varmış. Bu bilgilerin doğruluk derecesi araştırılmaya muhtaç. Ancak vefat eden MİT mensubu bir diğer arkadaşım hep bana bir şeyler söylemek istediğini belirtirdi ama ömrü vefa etmedi. 
*KERKüK’E UZAK KALAMAYIZ(14-20 Ekim 2002)*
KIBRIS sorunu her an başımıza dert olacak durumda ve AB’ye üyeliğimiz ile birlikte bir ABD manevrası bizi çok zor durumda bırakacaktır. O halde iki seçeneği de çok iyi değerlendirip dürüst ve tarafsız, iç politik sermayesi yapılmamış bir karar vermek gerekiyor. şahsi kanaatim: ABD’den tüm konularda garanti alarak Irak’a karşı harekata katılmalı. Irak’taki petrol kaynakları dünyanın en zengin petrol kaynaklarından biri. 1926 yılında İngilizlerin her türlü iki yüzlülüğü ile bu yatakları kaybettik. Kerkük ve Musul’a karşı bu nedenle uzak kalamayız. Bu hakkımızın oradaki garantisi ise Türkmenlerdir. 
*EN UğURSUZ GüN(04-10 Kasım 2002)*
BUGüN 4 Kasım 2002 şanssız ve uğursuz bir gün. Sabahleyin seçim sonuçlarını öğrendik. AKP % 35.5 oy ve 363 milletvekili ile birinci parti olarak, CHP % 19.5 oy ve ikinci parti olarak Meclis’e girmiş ve 9 da bağımsız milletvekili kazanmış. Bu durumda AKP ezici bir çoğunluk sağlamış oluyor ve Anayasa’yı değiştirme yetenekleri oldu.
*ERDOğAN’I PAYLAMAK (25-29 Kasım 2002)*
TüRENDEN sonra hep beraber komutanın odasına gittik. 8 orgeneral/amiral oturur oturmaz MGK Genel Sekreteri Tayyip Erdoğan’ı nasıl payladığını anlatmaya başladı. Hemen konu AKP’ye karşı ne yapılması gerektiğine ve onların neler yapabileceğine geldi. İnanılmaz bir konuşma seyrettim ve dinledim. Sanki ilkokul birinci sınıfta çocuklar öğretmenlerinin gözüne girmek için devamlı el kaldırıyorlarmış gibi herkes aynı anda konuşuyor, kimse kimsenin söz hakkına riayet etmiyor, genelkurmay başkanı ise ağzını açamıyordu. Herkes bir şahindi. Umarım başımız derde girmez. 
*‘Askerimize çuval geçirip utanmazca götürmüşler’*
ürnek’in günlüğünde “üuval Skandalı” ile ilgili de şu satırlar yer aldı: “Genelkurmay Başkanı anlattı. Bizim personel Amerikalılara karşı koyabilecek durumda iken ateş açmayarak tam bir felaketi önlemişler. Sonra utanılmaz bir şekilde bu personeli alarak Bağdat’a götürmüşler. Avrupa Kuvvetleri Komutanı General Jones bir hata olduğunu ama yapacak bir şey olmadığını, özür dilemeyeceklerini söyler”
üzden ürnek 16 Temmuz 2003’te günlüğüne “üuval skandalı”yla ilgili bir not düşüyor. 4 Temmuz 2003’te ABD askerlerinin Süleymaniye’de Türk özel birliğinin karargahına düzenlediği baskın ve ardından 11 Türk askerini başlarına çuval geçirerek gözaltına almalarıyla ilgili geçen bir konuşmayı şöyle anlatıyor: “Birinci Ordu Komutanlığı Selimiye’de buluştuk. Genelkurmay Başkanı, Kara Kuvvetleri ve Deniz Kuvetleri Komutanları, 1. Ordu Komutanı, ben (üzden ürnek) ve Harp Akademileri Komutanı İbrahim Fırtına. Genelkurmay Başkanı, Süleymaniye’de meydana gelen olayları ve sonrasını açıkladı. Yaptığı açıklamaya göre Amerikalılar çok bilinçli ve Kürtlerin desteğinde olarak bizimkilerin karargahına yaklaşıyorlar. Kendilerine birde helikopter desteği sağlanmış. Kapıdaki nöbetçiyi hemen etkisiz hale getirmişler ama diğer personel karşı koyabilecek durumdayken ateş açmayarak tam bir felaketi önlemişler. Sonra utanılmaz bir şekilde bu personeli alarak önce Kerkük’e sonra Bağdat yakınlarına götürmüşler. ABD ile sıkı bir temas başladı. Avrupa Kuvvetleri Komutanı General Jones ile yapılan görüşmede Kerkük valisine suikast yapılacağının ihbar sonucu bu harekatın yapıldığını söyler. Ama ihbar yapılan yer yeşil hattın güneyidir. Halbuki bizim birlik yeşil hatın kuzeyindedir. Ve hemen o görüşmede bir yanlışlık yapıldığı anlaşılır. General Jonel bir hata olduğunu ancak yapılacak bir şey olmadığını, özür dilemeyeceklerini söyler.
*RTE’DEN İKNA ZİYARETİ (02-09 Aralık 2002)*
AVRUPA Birliği’ne girişimiz bir bilmece. Belki birileri gerçeği biliyor ama kamuoyuna yansıtılan sanki durumun belirsiz olduğu şeklinde. 12 Aralık günü Kopenhag’da toplanacak olan AB zirvesi gelişme kapsamında hangi ülkelerin kabul edileceğine karar ve bu ülkelere kabul müzakereleri için birer tarih verecek. Bu bir nevi kabul edilmektir. Biz bu zirvede bir tarih almaya çalışıyoruz. Yeni AK Parti iktidarı başa geldiği günden beri bütün gayretiyle bu zirveden olumlu bir sonuç alabilmek için uğraşıyor. Ama nasıl? Başbakan Abdullah Gül yurt dışına gidip AB üyesi ülke başkanlarını ikna ziyaretleri yapacağına, bu ziyaretleri parti genel başkanı RTE yapıyor. Dışarı yansıdığına göre sadece Almanya bizim AB’ye girişimize karşı. Gerçeği 12 Aralık günü göreceğiz. 
*üYELİK MüZAKERELERİ(9-15 Aralık 2002)* 
GAZETELERDEN alınan Avrupa Birliği zirve toplantısı ve Kıbrıs’la ilgili bazı haberler aşağıdaki gibidir: “AB liderleri, Türkiye için Fransız-Alman teklifinden de daha geride bir karar aldılar. Müzakere tarihi belirlemek yerine, bu tarihin saptanmasını 2004’ün Aralık ayına bıraktılar. AB, bugün saat 16’ya kadar Kıbrıs’ta anlaşma olmazsa, Kıbrıslı Rumları tek başına üyeliğe alacak. Olaya olumlu yandan bakarsanız, Türkiye üyeliğe biraz daha yaklaştı. Eğer Kopenhag Kriterleri’ni tam olarak gerçekleştirirsek, 2005’in başında tam üyelik müzakereleri başlayacak. 
*KOMUTANIN EşİNE HEDİYE(19 Aralık 2002)*
GENELKURMAY Başkanı eşi tarfından hediye konusunda yapılan bir tutarsızlık. Her şura toplantısında hanımefendiye bir hediye verilmesi adettendi. Bizim haberimiz yok ama 19 Aralık tarihli bir emir ile yılbaşında verilecek hediyelere bir düzen getirilmiş. Buna göre hediye verilmemesi tavsiye ediliyor. Kendisine hanımlar ziyarete gittiği zaman bir milyar liraya yakın bir hediye veriyorlar ve alıyor, kabul ediyor. Sonra evinden Jandarma Genel Komutanı’nın verdiği öğle yemeğine katılıyorlar. Yemekte hanım herkese küçük bir hediye hazırlamış. Hanım bunu görünce kıyamet koparmış. Siz Genelkurmay Başkanınızın verdiği emre karşı geliyorsunuz. Dinlemiyorsunuz. Ben bu hediyeyi kabul etmem diye bağırmış. Jandarma Genel Komutanı’nın eşi de “Bizim o emirden haberimiz yoktu. Hem siz kendinize verilen hediyeyi kabul ettiniz” deyince “Peki ben hata ettim” demiş. Tabii herkes bayılma noktasında ve ve ne kadar zevkli bir yemek yendiğini tahmin edersiniz. 
*TARİHİ BİR YAş OLDU(27 Aralık 2002)*
YüKSEK Askeri şura (YAş) toplandı. 27 Aralık günü orgeneral ve oramirallerin toplantısı devam etti. Kanaatimce bu toplantı bir tarihi toplantı niteliğinde oldu. Birinci olarak Başbakan ve MSB Vecdi Gönül irtica nedeniyle ordudan atılan subay ve astsubayların listesine imza atmadılar ve şerh koydular. Belli ki planlı gelmişlerdi. Genelkurmay Başkanı önce çok şaşırdı. Sonrra kendini toplayıp karar sizin dedi. Bunun üzerine şura üyelerinin bombardımanı başladı ama adamlar kararlıydılar nuh dediler peygamber demediler. üok ağır laflar söylendi. “Siz böyle yapmakla irticaya prim verdiğinizi ilan ediyorsunuz”, “Siz imza atmamakla Silahlı Kuvvetler ile olan bütün bağlarınızı koparıyorsunuz”, “Bu yetki bir anayasal haktır, ona karşı geliyorsunuz”, “Bugüne kadar 93 kişi böyle ayrılanlardan, AİHM’e başvurdu ve hepsi kaybetti. Siz şimdi hukuka da karşı geliyorsunuz” gibi sözler söylendi. Ama hiç tınmadılar. Belli ki adamlar Tayyip Erdoğan’dan talimat almışlardı. Sonuçda defteri ve kararları hepimiz imzaladık onlar da şerh koyarak imzaladılar. 
*DOğAN VE TOLON RAHATSIZ(24 şubat - 02 Mart 2003)*
GENELKURMAY denetlemesi için bölgeye gelen Tümgeneral Can Teller ziyarete geldi. Oldukça ilginç bir görüşme yaptık. Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın şahsına karşı bir tepkisi olduğunu, dinci kesimlere kendisine yaraşır bir şekilde tepki vermediği gibi adeta onlarla işbirliği yaptığını ve üetin Doğan Paşa ile Hurşit Tolon Paşa’nın bu konulardan çok rahatsız oldularını ve kendi aralarında bir şeyler yaptığını, benim de onlarla görüşmemi ima etti. Bir tümgeneralin böyle konuşması beni şaşırttı. 
*KIVRIKOğLU’NUN DAİRESİ(21 Mart 2003)* 
NECDET Timur Orgenerallere oturmaya gittik. Bol dedikodu yaptık. Bu arada inanılması zor şeylerde öğrendim. Oturdukları daire Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu’nun kendisi için yaptırdığı bloğun içinde 260 metrekare. Kıvrıkoğlu bir kez gelip daireyi görmüş ve beğenmeyerek baştan inşa ettirmiş. Hangi yetki ve hakla bu daireyi yaptırmış bilinmez. Bu kadar büyük daireler olunca yakıt parası da fazla. Hele binanın yarısı boş olunca daha da fazla 1 milyar lira olan yakıt parasının 400 milyonunu kendileri ödüyor, geri kalan ise Genelkurmay tarafından kantin parasından ödeniyormuş. Lojmanın boş kalmasıda ayrı bir yasal suç. Kantin parasının buraya ödenmesi ise tam yargılık bir mesele.
*G.KURMAY RAHATSIZLIğI(14-20 Nisan 2003)*
22’NCİ Genelkurmay Başkanı emekli Org. İsmail Hakkı Karadayı beni, eşi de Sevil’i ziyarete geldiler. ünce yarım saat odamda özel olarak konuştuk. Bana oldukça “özel” konular anlattı. üzet olarak Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın davranışlarından ve tutumundan memnun değiller. Makamını ezdirdiği kanaatinde. Bu kanaatin, sadece kendi kanaati olmadığı ve diğer emekli komutanların da aynı şekilde düşündüğünü belirtti. Bilhassa AKP’nin Cumhuriyete karşı yaptığı eylemleri yadırgıyorlar ve kendisinin buna ses çıkarmamasını daha çok yadırgıyorlar.
*YOKSA İNSANA GİT DERLER(22 Mayıs 2003)*
YILDIZ Harp Oyunu yemeğine gittik. Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı beni bir köşeye çekerek ne düşündüğümü sordu. Ben de düşüncelerimi aynen söyledim. ‘Peki Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı bu mevzuları senle konuşmuyor mu?’ dedi. Ben de hayır biz hiç konuşmayız. Ben sorarsam bir iki kelime söyler dedim. Anladığım kadarıyla Genelkurmay Başkanı’na karşı bir tavır var. Bana “Yaparsa yapar yoksa insana git derler” dedi. Havacı ile bizimki anladığım kadarı ile bu tavır koymaya dahil değil. Onun için de sevilmiyorlar. Onun içinde emekliler onları sevmiyor. 
*KAüACAK DELİL BULAMAZ(23 Mayıs 2003)*
SEVİL ile beraber Sarıyer’de 1. Ordu Komutanı ve eşi tarafından Genelkurmay Başkanı ve komutanlar onuruna verilen akşam yemeğine gittik. Bizimki ve havacı yoktu. Kara kuvvetleri ve Jandarma Genel Komutanı ile yaptığımız görüşmelerden anladığım, Genelkurmay Başkanı’na karşı tam bir tavır oluşmuş vaziyete. Kendisini yumuşak ve korkak buluyorlar. Ayrıca AKP ile ilişki içinde olduğundan şüpheleniyorlar. Cumhuriyet gazetesi yazarlarından Mustafa Balbay, Janadarma Genel Komutanı’na gelerek “Bildiklerimi bir yazarsam kaçacak delik bulamaz” demiş. Bugün ayrıca Cumhuriyet gazetesinde “Genç subaylar AKP’den tedirgin” başlıklı bir haber yayınlandı. 
*IğSIZ’I TAKİBE ALACAğIM(23- 29 Haziran 2003)*
CENGİZ beyler akşam yemeğine geldiler. Bizim konu ile ilgili her şeyi biliyordu. Herhalde Erdal şener kendisine söylemiş olsa gerek. Konuşma arasında bana Genelkurmay Personel Daire Başkanı Tümgeneral Bahadır isimli general ile Korgeneral Hasan Iğsız’ın benim aleyhimde soruşturma açtırmak için çok ısrarcı olduklarını söyledi. Bu generalleri takip altına alacağım. 
*KOMUTANDA 50 MİLYON $(28 Temmuz 2003)*
ALBAY Belgütay Varımlı emir subayımı arayarak benimle özel bir konu görüşmek istediğini söyledi. üğleden sonra kendisini Kabul ettim. Belgütay daha önce benim yanımda çalışmış bir deniz piyade subayı... Belgütay devamlı olarak TSK’da bir çok yerde hırsızlık yapıldığını bir generalin yut dışında 50 milyon doları olduğunu, bir albayın 52 dairesi bulunduğunu ve bunların hepsinin belgelerinin kendisinde olduğunu tekrarladı durdu. Ayrıca Erdal şener’in de kasasında olan 535 bin dolar devlet özel ödeneği ile Zirvekentte kendisine iki daire aldığını belirtti. Genelkurmay başkanı bütün bunları biliyormuş. Ama işlem yapmıyormuş. 
*YAş’TA GERGİNLİK(01 Ağustos 2003)*
YAş toplantısı başladı. Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan ve Milli Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül ayrı ayrı salona geldiler. RTE, Genelkurmay Başkanı ile beraber salona girdi. Tüm orgeneral ve amiraller kendisine ne selam verdiler ne de ayağa kalktılar... Asparuk Paşa iki mektup okudu. üetin Doğan ise “Siz Aralık şurasında da çekince koydunuz ve o günden bugüne hiçbir şey değişmedi. Eğer yapılan bu yasal işlemi beğenmiyorsanız bugüne kadar yasayı değiştirseydiniz. Tabanınıza hitap edeceğim diye yaptığınız iş ülkeye değil partinize yaramak ve yaranmak üzere yapılmaktadır. Bunu Silahlı Kuvvetler bir meydan okuma olarak kabul ediyoruz” dedi... RTE söz alarak “Bir güven bunalımı yok. Bu konuyu abartıyorsunuz, din istismarına biz de karşıyız. Ama Silahlı Kuvvetlerimiz neden bu sorununu yargı yolu ile halletmiyor. Biz diğer kararların örneği terfilerin yargıya kapalı olmasından yanayız ama atılanlara da ses çıkarmıyoruz. Onların bunu hakkettiğine inanıyoruz ama işleminin yargıya açık olmasını istiyoruz” diye bir konuşma yaptı. Bunun üzerine oylamaya geçildi ve 18 kişi askeri oyların tümü ile ordudan ihraç edildi. 
*SEZER ELİNİ SIKMADI(01 Ağustos 2003)*
YEMEKTE Başbakan. Cumhurbaşkanı’nın elini sıkmak istedi ama o elini geri çekti. Böyle bir devlet zirvesi olabilir mi? Tüm generaller, genelkurmay başkanı, başbakan ile konuşmaz ve ona yüklenir, Başbakan ile Genelkurmay, Başbakanı ile Cumhurbaşkanı birbiri ile dargın. Bizi kim dare edecek acaba. Böyle bir devlet zirvesi olabilir mi?
*ERUYGUR BİLGİ SIZDIRIYOR(4-10 Ağustos 2003)*
AYRILMADAN önce Başbakan’ın gelmesini beklerken Yaşar Paşa ile bir saate yakın konuştuk. Daha doğrusu o konuşmak istedi. Bana Ankara’daki orgeneraller arasındaki çekişmeyi anlattı ve “Lafla pehlivanlık yapmaya çalışıyorlar” dedi. Jandarma Genel Komutanı şener’in bütün bilgileri Cumhuriyet gazetesine sızdırdığını ve bunu bildiklerini anlattı. 
*GENELKURMAY BAşKANINDAN şüPHELENİYORLAR*
(12 Haziran 2003)
şENER Paşa devamlı olarak Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın (Hilmi üzkök) zayıf karakterli bir kişi olduğunu, hükmetin bu tutumlarına karşı daha sert tavır koyması gerektiğini ve bunu o yapmadığı takdirde bizim ona yaptırmamız gerektiğini söyledi. Aytaç (Yalman) Paşa da aynı fikirde ve hep benim fikrimi öğrenmeye çalıştılar. (İbrahim) Fırtına Paşa’nın da aynı fikirde olduğunu söylediler. Genelkurmay Başkanı’na ne söylerlerse yaptıramadıklarını ve onu birazcık hükümet yanlısı olduğunu ifade ettiler. Sonunda Aytaç Paşa “Sen Ankara’ya gel de ondan sonra bir davranış tespit edeceğiz” dedi. 
Cumhurbaşkanı’nın da aynı fikirde olduğunu ve biz desteklersek sertleşeceğini söylediler. Bana açıkça söylemediler ama kendilerinin Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın bir şekilde hükümeti desteklediğinden ve bir dini tarikat ile ilişkili olduğundan şüphelendiklerini zannediyorum.


16.08.2011 21:32 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'İnternet Andıcı'nda 3 tutuklama*  
 
*Genelkurmay Adli Müşaviri Tümgeneral Hıfzı üubukçu dahil 3 kişi tutuklandı*

*Selahattin GüNDAY / DHA* 
İnternet andıcı davasında hakim karşısına çıkan Korg. Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu, Genelkurmay Adli Müşarivi Tümg. Hıfzı üubuklu ile Albay Hulusi Gülbahar tutuklandı. üubuklu "Andıçta benim parafe ettiğim bölümde hukuka aykırı bir şey yok. MOBESE kuruluyor halkın güvenliği için. Kullanan 2-3 kişi şantaj için evleri dikizliyor. Sonra yakalanıyor. 'Kim onay verdi bu MOBESE ’ye?’ deniyor. Böyle şey olmaz!" dedi.
İnternet andıcı davasında İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından haklarında yakalama kararı verilen 
Korgeneral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu, Tümgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu ile Albay Hulusi Gülbahar İstanbul Adliyesine getirildi. üğleden sonra Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne getirilen üç isim İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti karşısına çıktı. Kimlik tespitlerinin ardından sanık komutanların kısa savunmasına geçildi.
*"HUKUKA UYGUNSA PARAFLARIM"*
Genelkurmay Adli Müşaviri Hıfzı üubuklu, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na ve komuta kademesine hukuki hizmet verdiklerini söyledi. Soruşturma sırasında iki albayın verdiği ifadeyi hatırlatan üubuklu, "Murat Uslukılıç ‘Biz andıcı götürdük düzeltme yapıldı hizmete sokuldu’ demiş. Adli müşavirliğin görevi hukuka uygun hale getirmektir. Tüm belgeler bize gelir zaten. Hukuka uygunsa paraflarım. Değilse nedenini izah eder düzeltilmesini isterim. Düzeltilmişse imzalarım. Düzeltilmemişse yanına bilgi notu düşerim. Bu andıçta da yapmış olduğum budur" dedi.
*PARAFLAR üST MAKAMA GüNDERİRİZ*
Albay Ziya İlker Göktaş’ın da ‘andıcı imzaladığını, ancak kafasına takılan şeyler olduğunu, adli müşavirlik imzaladığı için sakınca olmadığını düşündüğünü’ söylediğini belirten üubuklu, "Belge hukuka uygunsa paraflarız. Daha sonra biz üst makama göndeririz. üst makam Genelkurmay Başkanı veya ikinci başkandır. Andıçta benim parafe ettiğim bölümde hukuka aykırı bir şey yok. Buna kimsenin itirazı da yok. Herhangi bir evrak imzalandığında evrakla ilgili yapılacak işlem hazırlayan ilgili başkanlığa aittir" diye konuştu.
Söz konusu andıç ile geçmişte işlendiği iddia edilen suçlara kılıf hazırladığı suçlamasının yapıldığını ifade eden üubuklu, "Bu andıç geçmişteki suçları ortadan kaldıramaz, kılıf da olamaz. Bu Meclis’ten çıkan bir kanun gibidir" ifadelerini kullandı.
Sitelerin 1998 yılından itibaren kullanıldığını ve amacın TSK’ya karşı menfi yayınlara karşılık vermek olduğunu savunan üubuklu, Milli Savunma Bakanlığı’nın (MSB) internet sitelerinin tedariki için imzaladığı belge olduğunu söyledi. 2007 ve 2008 yıllarında da MSB’nin onay belgelerinin olduğunu kaydeden üubuklu, "Bu siteler hükümete karşı değil kötü niyetlere karşıdır" iddiasında bulundu.
*"SORUMLUSU KULLANANLARDIR"*
İfadesinde MOBESE örneğini veren üubuklu, "MOBESE kuruluyor halkın güvenliği için. Emniyetin adli müşavirliği onay veriyor. Kullanan 2-3 kişi şantaj için evleri, vatandaşları dikizliyor. Sonra yakalanıyor. ‘Kim onay verdi bu MOBESE’ye?’ deniyor. Adli müşevirlik. Böyle şey olmaz." diye konuştu. üubuklu’nun bu ifadeleri üzerine mahkeme başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzese, "Kimler yapmış?" diye sordu. üubuklu, "Bilemem. Suç içerikli yayınlar varsa sorumlusu kullananlardır" karşılığını verdi.


17.08.2011 18:13 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz’da 2’si general 7 şüpheli mahkemede* 


*7 şüpheli tutuklama istemiyle mahkemeye sevk edildi*  
Gölcük’teki Balyoz belgeleri soruşturması kapsamında ifade veren Korgeneral Rıdvan Ulugüler ile Tuğgeneral Kubilay Baloğlu’nun aralarında bulunduğu 7 şüpheli tutuklama istemiyle mahkemeye sevk edildi
Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı İstihbarat şube’de yapılan aramalarda ele geçirildiği iddia edilen Balyoz soruşturmasına ilişkin belgelerle ilgili dün sabah saatlerinde ikisi general 8 şüpheli adliyeye getirildi. Korgeneral Rıdvan Ulugüler, Tuğgeneral Kubilay Baloğlu, Albay İbrahim Koçer, Albay Cüneyt Küsmez, Albay Erhan şensoy, emekli Albay Turgay Yamaç, İsmet üınkı ve sivil memur Güllü şalkaya ile bir astsubay, soruşturma savcısı Hüseyin Ayar ile Ergenekon savcısı Cihan Kansız tarafından sorgulandı.
*Hipnoz iddiası*
Sorgunun ardından astsubay serbest bırakılırken, Korgeneral Rıdvan Ulugüler ile Tuğgeneral Kubilay Baloğlu’nun aralarında bulunduğu 7 şüpheli tutuklama istemiyle nöbetçi mahkemeye sevk edildi.
Hava Korgeneral Rıdvan Ulugüler ile Tuğgeneral Kubilay Baloğlu’nun ismi Gölcük’te bulunan Balyoz belgelerinde geçiyordu. Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı, İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin isteği üzerine ‘ORAJ Hava Harekat Eylem Planı’nda ismi geçen subayların 2003 yılındaki çalışma yerleri, izin tarihleri ve söz konusu planının yapıldığı iddia edilen tarihlerde nerelerde olduklarını gösteren bilgileri içeren bir rapor hazırlamıştı.
Karargah Evleri soruşturması kapsamında Kayseri’de gözaltındaki 3 astsubayın ifadesini işkence ile almaktan yargılanan emekli yarbay Gürol Doğan’ın 7yıl 6 ay ceza almasından sonra, anılan dönemde muvazzaf asker olan eski Hava Kuvvetleri Adli Müşaviri Albay Zeki üçok hakkında da 36 yıla kadar hapis cezası istemiyle ‘işkence’ davası açılmıştı. üçok hakkında açılan işkence davası dikkatleri bir başka isme çevirmişti. Gürol Doğan, yargılaması sırasında mahkemeye kendi el yazısıyla sunduğu dilekçede, “Kayseri Garnizonu ve 2. Hava İkmal ve Bakım Merkezi Komutanı Korgeneral Rıdvan Ulugüler ile Albay üçok’un bilgisi, yetkisi ve isteği dahilinde bahse konu olaya müdahil oluşum gerçekleşti” demişti. Korgeneral Ulugüler ise davada tanık sıfatıyla dinlenmişti.


17.08.2011 20:18 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Kilit özel harekatçı kayıplara karıştı!*



*Ayhan üarkın'ın ifadeleri sonrasında hakkında yakalama kararı çıkartılan Ziya Bandırmalıoğlu kayıplara karıştı*

15 Ağustos 2011 Pazartesi, 12:37:24


Ayhan üarkın’ın itirafları sonrası hakkında yakalama kararı çıkartılan Sultanbeyli Emniyet Müdürü Yüksel bugün ifade verecek. Susurluk’tan da yargılanan Ziya Bandırmalıoğlu’nun ise izine hiç ulaşılamadı

üzel Yetkili Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekilliğinin yürüttüğü bazı faili meçhul cinayetlere ilişkin soruşturma kapsamında, eski özel harekatçı Ayhan üarkın’ın ifadesinde ismini verdiği 9 eski özel harekatçı polis hakkında yakalama kararı çıkartıldı. Dokuz kişiden altısı geçtiğimiz günlerde gözaltına alındı, bir özel harekatçı da kendisi teslim oldu. Yedi kişiden biri serbest bırakılırken Ayhan üzkan, Uğur şahin, Ayhan Akça, Seyfettin Lap, Enver Ulu ve Ahmet Demirel tutuklandı.

Vatan gazetesinin haberine göre, eski özel harekat polisleri Ziya Bandırmalıoğlu ile Sultanbeyli İlçe Emniyet Müdürü Yusuf Yüksel’in henüz yakalanamadığı öğrenildi.

*HABERTüRK*

----------


## bozok

*Faili meçhulden aranan emniyet müdürü sırra kadem bastı!* 

 
*Ayhan üarkın'ın faili meçhul cinayetlerle ilgili itiraflarında ismini verdiği Sultangazi Emniyet Müdürü Yusuf Yüksel, hala teslim olmadı*

*17 Ağustos 2011 üarşamba, 09:38:08*



*ENİS YILDIRIM / GAZETE HABERTüRK* 
Susurluk hükümlüsü Ayhan üarkın’ın 1990’lı yıllarda Ankara’da işlenen 4 faili meçhul cinayetle ilgili olarak ismini verdiği, eski Sultangazi Emniyet Müdürü Yusuf Yüksel hala teslim olmadı. Yüksel’in ‘Miroğlu’ lakabıyla Meclis İnsan Hakları Komisyonu tarafından hazırlanan “Beyoğlu işkence raporu”nda suçlanan emniyet müdürü olduğu ortaya çıktı.  

*‘ARACI KOMİSER YUSUF KULLANDI’* 
Ayhan üarkın, Sağlık Bakanlığı Müfettişi Namık Erdoğan, Altındağ Nüfus Müdürü Mecit Baskın, DEP Ankara İl Başkanı Faik Candan ve Avukat Yusuf Ekinci cinayetiyle ilgili olduğunu iddia ettiği üzel Harekat polislerinin isimlerini savcıya vermişti.  
üarkın, ‘Miroğlu Yusuf’ lakaplı Yusuf Yüksel’i, 1990’lı yıllarda Ankara Gölbaşı’nda ölü olarak bulunan Avukat Yusuf Ekici’yi bürosunun önünden kaçırmakla suçlamıştı. Ekinci’nin, Yusuf Yüksel’in kullandığı araçla gündüz kaçırıldığını ileri süren üarkın, cinayeti Ayhan Akça’nın işlediğini öne sürmüştü. Bu itirafların ardından eski üzel Harekatçı emekli polis memurları Ercan Ersoy, Ayhan üzkan, Ayhan Akça, Seyfettin Lap, Uğur şahin, Enver Ulu ve emekli emniyet müdürü Ahmet Demirer tutuklanmıştı.  

*SIRRA KADEM BASTI* 
Soruşturmayı yürütün savcı tarafından ifadeye çağrılan emekli üzel Harekatçılar tek tek tutuklanınca, Yüksel avukatı aracılığıyla emekliliğini isteyerek sırra kadem bastı. Bir haftadır Ziya Bandırmalıoğlu ile birlikte kayıp olan Yusuf Yüksel için savcılığın arama kararı çıkarması bekleniyor. Yusuf Yüksel’in TBMM İnsan Hakları Komisyonu’nun “Beyoğlu’nda işkence raporu”na konu olan emniyet müdürü olduğu ortaya çıktı. Komisyon, raporun ardından Yüksel’i İçişleri Bakanlığı’na şikayet etmişti. 

*GAZETECİLER DüVüLMüşTü*
Yüksel’in Beyoğlu emniyet müdürü olduğu dönemde iki gazeteci polis merkezinde dövülmüştü. Gazeteci Servet Alçınkaya kimlik soran polislerden polis kimliklerini göstermesini istediği için karakola götürülerek dövülmüştü. Gazeteci Hilmi Hacaloğlu da dövülmüştü. 

*HABERTüRK*

----------


## bozok

*O siyasetçinin adını verdi!* 


 
*üarkın Mesut Yılmaz ve üatlı'yı işaret etti...* 
Eski üzel Harekatçı Ayhan üarkın dün Ankara üzel Yetkili Savcısı Hakan Yüksel'e ifade verdi: 1994'te ANAP'lı Metin Vural'ın öldürüldüğü gün bana, Vural'ın üzel Harekat'a götürüleceği, çünkü ANAP'lı Alparslan Pehlivan'ın ölümünden sorumlu olduğu ve alınmasını Mesut Yılmaz'ın Abdullah üatlı'dan istediği söylendi.
Susurluk hükümlüsü, eski özel harekat polisi Ayhan üarkın, dün faili meçhul cinayetlerle ilgili soruşturma kapsamında yaklaşık 2.5 saat süre ile savcılıkta ek ifade verdi.
Milliyet gazetesinin haberine göre üarkın’ın ifadesinde, ANAP’ın kan davası haline gelen ve 1994 yılında öldürülen ANAP milletvekili Alparslan Pehlivanlı’nın katil zanlılarından Hacı Vural’ın ağabeyi ANAP Keskin İlçe Başkanı olan Metin Vural’ın da özel harekatçılar tarafından öldürüldüğünü itiraf etti. üarkın’ın infaz emrini veren dönemin üst düzey siyasi yetkilisinin adını da verdiği öğrenildi.
*1994’te öldürüldü*
Susurluk raporuna göre: Pehlivanlı ile Vural arasında 1991 seçimlerinden önce anlaşmazlık çıkmış, Vural, partiden ihraç edilmesinden Pehlivanlı’yı sorumlu tutmuştu. 1994 seçimlerinde Keskin’de belediye başkanlığını Pehlivanlı’nın desteklediği aday kazanmıştı. Pehlivanlı, 14 Nisan 1994’te önünü kesen başka bir araçtan açılan ateş sonucu öldürülmüştü. Bu cinayetten 9 ay sonra da Vural, kendilerini polis olarak tanıtan kişilerce öldürülmüştü. Vural’ın öldürülmesiyle ilgili Susurluk sanıklarından Oğuz Yorulmaz’ın annesi de, katıldığı bir televizyon programında çarpıcı açıklamalar yapmıştı. Anne Yorulmaz, oğlunun Vural’ın öldürülmesi olayında Abdullah üatlı tarafından kullanıldığını açıklamıştı.
*Bir faili meçhul daha*
üarkın’ın ifadesinde Pehlivanlı’nın katil zanlılarından Hacı Vural’ın ağabeyi ANAP’lı Keskin İlçe Başkanı Metin Vural’ın da, özel harekatçılar tarafından öldürüldüğünü itiraf etti. üarkın’ın, bu infaz emrini dönemin üst düzey siyasi yetkilisinin verdiğini söylediği ve bu siyasinin ismi de savcılığa açıkladığı bildirildi. üarkın’ın bu itirafının ardından soruşturmadaki faili meçhul cinayetlerin sayısı 4’ten 5’e yükseldi.

18.08.2011 09:26 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'da 5 tutuklama* 



*2'si general 5 kişi tutuklandı*

*17 Ağustos 2011 üarşamba, 17:38:15* 

Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında sorgulanan ve tutuklama talebiyle mahkemeye sevk edilen 7 şüpheli haklarındaki suçlamaları kabul etmedi. 7 şüpheliden aralarında ikisi generel olmak üzere 5 muvazzaf askerin tutuklanmasına, bir emekli Albay ve sivil memurun serbest bırakılmasına karar verildi. Korgeneral Rıdvan Ulugüler ifadesinde, "Oraj Hava Harekat Planı'nı hazırladığı iddia edilen İbrahim Fırtıra, muharif gücü olmadığı gibi kısa bir zaman dilimi içerisinde aynı göreve atanacağı Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı'nı ve onun karargahında devre dışı bırakmaya çalışması hayatın olağan akışına aykırıdır" dedi. 
*Serdar KULAKSIZ/ AHT* 
Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında sorgulanan ve tutuklanma talebiyle mahkemeye sevk edilen 5 muvazzaf bir emekli subay ile sivil memurun arasında bulunduğu 7 şüpheli haklarındaki suçlamaları kabul etmedi. Mahkeme aralarında Korgeneral Rıdvan Ulugüler, Tuğgeneral Rıdvan Baloğlu'nun da bulunduğu 5 muvazzaf askerin tutuklanmasına karar verirken emekli Albay ile bir sivil memurun serbest bırakılmasına karar verdi. 
Balyoz Soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan Korgeneral Rıdvan Ulugüler savunmasında, TSK'da özel filo kurulmasının söz konusu olmadığını söyleyerek Bunun için Hava kuvvetleri Komutanı ile Genel Kurmay Başkanı'nın onayının bulunması gerektiğini söyledi. Dijital çıktıdaki buna aykırı hususların bilgisizlikten kaynaklandığı ve sahte olarak düzenlendiğinin açık olduğunu belirten Ulugüler, "İddia edilen seminere katılmadım. Dijital veri olduğu belirtilen çıktılardaki tarihler arasında da açık çelişkiler mevcuttur. Bana verildiği söylenen emrin tarihi 09 şubat 2003 iken benim buna dayanarak digital veri oluşturma tarihi mümkün olmayan önceki 03 şubat 2003 olarak gözükmektedir" dedi. 
Ulugüler, "Oraj Hava Harekat Planını hazırladığı iddia edilen İbrahim Fırtına muharif gücü olmadığı gibi kısa bir zaman dilimi içerisinde aynı göreve atanacağı Hava Kuvvetleri komutanının ve onun karargahında devre dışı bırakmaya çalışması hayatın olağan akışına aykırıdır" dedi. 
Dijital çıktılarda Hava Kuvvetleri Karargahı başkan ve daire başkanları adına düzenlendiği halde adresin yer almamasının da sahteliği gösterdiğini öne süren Ulugüler, "Hava Kuvvetlerinde geri hizmet uçuşu tabiri bulunmamaktadır. Bunun yerine geliştirilmiş harbe hazırlık uçuş planı kullanılmaktadır. İddia edilen eğitimler Hava Kuvvetleri karargahında değil Hava Kuvvetleri'nin eğitim kurumlarında filoların ve muharif filolarında planlanır ve yerine getirilir. Eğitim planlamasını eğitim daire başkanlığı yapmaz Bu eğitimlerin doktorin, konsept ve yönergeleri ile eğitim standartlarının belirler. Harp Akademileri Komutanlığı ve Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı'nda icra edildiği ve hazırlandığı iddia edilen planlar ile ilgili sözde belgelerin buralarda değil de ilgisi olmayan Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı'ndan elde edilmesi gariptir" dedi. 
üzerine atılı suçlamaları kabul etmediğini belirten Ulugüder, "İllegal grup yada örgüt tarafından çelişkilerle dolu sahte digital verilere dayalı komplonun boşa çıkarılmasını hakimlikten ve savcılıktan talep ediyorum. Bu digital verilerin her bakımdan gerçekliğinin tespiti için uluslararası kurum ve kuruluşlardan araştırılmasını istiyorum. Serbest bırakılmamı talep ediyorum" diye konuştu. 
*FIRTINA İLE FİZİKSEL VE DİGİTAL HERHANGİ BİR GüRüşMEM YOK*
Mahkeme tarafından tutuklanan Tuğgeneral Kubilay Baloğlu da ifadesinde, Birinci Ordu Komutanlığı'ndaki seminere katılmadığını belirterek, " Komutanımız İbrahim Fırtına ile ne fiziksel ne de digital olarak herhangi bir görüşmem olmamıştır" dedi. 
Belgelere göre sıkı yönetimden sonra İDO yönetiminin kendisi tarafından gerçekleştirileceğinin ileri sürüldüğünü anlatan Baloğlu, "Oysaki 2010 yılı haricinde karargahta görev yapmadım. Pilot olarak görev yaptım. Bu nedenle çalışan sayısı ve cirosu bakımından İDO'yu yönetmem söz konusu bile olamaz. Digital verilerde rütbem ile ilgili hata vardır. Binbaşı olduğum dönemde Yarbay olarak gösterilmekteyim. Ayrıca 2003 yılında düzenlendiği belirtilen belgelerin düzenleme yönergesi 2008 yılında yürürlüğe giren yönerge doğrultusundadır. Bu husustaki belgelerin sahteliğini kanıtlamaktadır. Suçlamaları kabul etmiyorum. Serbest bırakılmamı talep ediyorum" diye konuştu. 
*İNANüLI BİR İNSAN OLARAK SUüLAMAYI HAKARET OLARAK DEğERLENDİYORUM* 
Abdullah Cüneyt Küsmez, "İsmail Ağa Camiine yönelik yapıldığı belirtilen keşif ile ilgili ki ben bu yönde bir keşif olduğunu kabul etmiyorum. Ana ve ek raporların tarihleri hayatın olağan akışına aykırıdır. Ana raporun şubat ayında hazırlandığı iddia edilirken ek raporun bu tarihten önce Aralık ayında düzenlemesi mümkün değil. İnançlı bir insan olarak isnat edilen suçlamayı şahsıma yapılmış bir hakaret olarak değerlendiriyorum. Tahliyemi talep ediyorum" dedi. 
*USUL HATASI VARDIR*
Davut İsmet üınkı ise belge olduğu iddia edilen Lahika ve direktiflerde soy isminin "üıngı" olarak geçtiğini belirterek, "Soy ismim üınkı'dır. Bu husus dahi başlı başına iddia edilen belgelerin düzenlenmesinde ya da faaliyetlerde yer almadığımın delilidir" dedi. Nufüs cüzdanını, pasaportunu , meslek kartını mahkemeye sunan üınkı şunları söyledi: 
"İsmimin geçtiği belirtilen Lahika ve direktifler ile ilgili herhangi bir katılımım veya tebligat söz konusu değildir. İddia edilen bu belgelerin düzenlenmesindeki usul hatalıdır. TSK'da bu şeklide bir yöntem yoktur. ürnek olarak HHA-direktif.doc isimli belgenin hazırlanmasındaki usul gösterilebilir. üünkü belgenin tarafları olarak gösterilen İbrahim Fırtına 50 m. Mesafedeki yerde görevli alt rütbesi konumundaki K.P.'ye herhangi bir konuda emir vereceği zaman onun alt rütbesindeki yarbayı görevlendirmez. Ayrıca akademideki generaller her öğlen yemek yediklerinde biraz önce bahsettiğim şeklide bir uygulamanın da gereği yoktur. Ne 2002-2003 yıllarında ne de öncesinde ya da sonrasında hükümete yönelik görev yaptığım TSK içerisinde faaliyette bulunan bir gruba rastlamadım. Herhangi bir kimseden emir almadım. Kimseye emir vermedim. Görev kapsamım ile isnat edilen eylemler arasında dahi bağ yoktur. Bir an için dijital verilerin gerçek olduğunu düşünsek dahi benim bu görevden haberdar olduğuma ya da bu amaç doğrultusunda çalıştığım konusunda kanıt yoktur. İddia edilen belgeleri düzenleyecek düşünce yapısına sahip değilim. İddia edilen planlardan haberim yoktur. Hazırladığım iddia edilen bir belgede üç sınıf üstte yer alan kişi ile aynı yerde geçmekteyim. Ancak belgeyi hazırlayanın ben olduğum görülmektedir. Bu da TSK'da mümkün değildir. İTü, ODTü ve TUBİTAK'a bilgisayar kullanımım ile ilgili becerimin tespiti konusunda 21 Haziran 2011'de başvuruda bulundum. Buna ilişkin dilekçeleri Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı'nın hakkımda iddia edilen suçlarla ilgili bilirkişi raporunun ilgili kısmına sunuyorum." 
*SUüLAMALARI KABUL ETMİYORUM*
İddia edilen suç tarihlerinde TCG Salih Reis Fırkateyninde Binbaşı rütbesinde görevli olduğunu belirten İbrahim Koçer ise, "Cem Aziz üakmak isimli kişiyi 2007 yılına kadar tanımıyordum. Bu kişi adına imzaya açılan belgede ismimin geçtiğinden haberim yoktu" dedi. Koçer, "2012 ile 2014 yıllarını kapsayan Amiralliğe aday Personel Listesi'ndeki böyle bir listem yok gerçek olduğunun kabulü halinde dahi adımın geçmesinin bir anlamı yoktur" dedi. 
Feyyaz üğütçü adına açılan belge ile ilgili olarak kendisine böyle bir görev verilmediğini söyleyen Koçer, "Bu iddiayı da kabul etmiyorum. Farklı görev yerlerindeki birimler arasında ayrıca beni tanımadıkları da düşünüldüğünde böyle bir görevin verilmesi mümkün değildir. İmasa ve Natali adlı yazılarla bir ilgim yoktur. O tarihlerde 3 sene yurtdışında görev yaptım. İbrahim Sezer isimli kişiyi tanımıyorum. Bu zamana kadar şerefimle TSK'da görev yaptım. Suçlamaları kabul etmiyorum" dedi. 
*BU VERİLER üüüNCü KİşİLER TARAFINDAN HAZIRLANMIş*
Mahkeme tarafından serbest bırakılan emekli Albay Turgay Yamaç ise, görev yaptığı dönemde levazım karşılığı olan ikmal sınıfında çalıştığını belirterek, "Belge olduğu iddia edilen veriler üçüncü kişiler tarafından hazırlanmıştır. Bu verilerden hiçbir şekilde haberim olmadığı gibi savcılık tarafından bana yöneltilen iddialar da mevcut değildir" dedi. 
*BELGELERDEN BİLGİ SAHİBİ DEğİLİM*
Mahkemeden serbest kalan sivil memur Güllü şaklaya da, "Gerektiği zamanda aynı ortamda çalışan sivil personel birbirlerinin bilgisayarını kullanabilir. İsmimin geçtiği belirtilen belgelerden ne o tarihlerde ne de sonrasında bilgi sahibi değilim. Suçlamayı kabul etmiyorum" dedi. 
Mahkeme, Cebir ve şiddet kullanarak Türkiye Cumhuriyeti HükÃ»metini ortadan kaldırmaya veya görevlerini yapmasını kısmen veya tamamen engellemeye teşebbüs suçundan Rıdvan Ergüder, Kubilay Baloğlu, İbrahim Koçer, Cüneyt Küsmez ile İsmet üınkı'nın tutuklanmasına karar verdi. Mahkeme ayrıca emekli Albay Turgay Yamaç ve sivil memur Güllü şalkaya'nın ise serbest bırakılmasına karar verdi. 
 
*HABERTüRK*

----------


## bozok

*Albay Sedat üzüer, Silivri'de* 

 
*Hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan Albay Sedat üzüer, Silivri Cezaevi bitişiğindeki duruşma salonuna geldi*

*18 Ağustos 2011 Perşembe, 12:46:51*



İnternet andıcı davası kapsamında hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan sanık Albay Sedat üzüer, Silivri Cezaevi bitişiğindeki duruşma salonuna geldi. 
İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından Balyoz davasının görüldüğü duruşma salonunun içinde 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin kalemi de bulunuyor. 
3. Ağır Ceza Mahkeme heyeti kalemde çalışma yaptığı için üzüer'in Silivri'ye geldiği ve yakalama kararı nedeniyle teslim olduğu öğrenildi. 

*HABERTüRK*

----------


## bozok

*Arif Doğan'dan tuhaf ziyaret* 
 
Emekli Albay Doğan, üzel Yetkili Savcı Dalkılıç’ı ziyarete geldi. Adliye polisinin önce *‘Dalkılıç odasında’* ardından da* ‘yokmuş’* demesinin üzerine Doğan, *“Anlaşıldı, biz biliriz varken yok olanları”* dedi.  
Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ ne dün öğleden sonra kendi aracı ve korumasıyla gelen Ergenekon davasının tutuksuz sanığı emekli Jandarma Albay Arif Doğan, eski bir arkadaşı olduğunu söylediği savcı Mehmet Murat Dalkılıç’ı ziyaret için geldiğini söyledi. Doğan’ın bahsettiği savcının geçtiğimiz günlerde şişli Adliyesi’nden Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne atanan savcı Mehmet Murat Dalkılıç olduğu öğrenildi. Yeni atanan savcının adliyede bulunmadığı ve raporlu olduğu belirtildi. Savcı Dalkılıç ile ne görüşeceğini söylemeyen Doğan, gazetecilere açıklama yaptı.
*‘Arkadaşı ziyaret’*
Planlı bir geliş olmadığını belirten Doğan, arkadaşı olan bir savcıyı yeni göreve başlaması nedeniyle ziyarete geldiğini kaydetti. üzel yetkili olarak yeni görevlendirilen savcı Mehmet Murat Dalkılıç olduğu belirtilen savcının raporlu olduğu için adliyede bulunmadığının söylenmesi üzerine Doğan, “Anlaşılmıştır. Ben de zabıtayım. Bazen varlar yok olur. Haklısınız. Teşekkür ederim” karşılığını verdi.
Adliyeye gelmesinin önceki gün, eski Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı hakkında itirafçıları kullandığı ve onların suçlarını örttüğü şeklinde suçlamalarda bulunan Sedat Peker’in ifadesiyle alakası olup olmadığı sorulan Doğan, “Sedat Peker’in o ifadesini ben günler, aylar önce basında söyledim. Dedim ki Hanefi Avcı benim aleyhimde şahitlik yapmış. Herkes otursun oturduğu yerde. ‘Siz sayın başkan’ dedim duruşmada, ‘Bana soru soracağınıza gidin Avcı’ya sorun. Siz beni yargılamayın. Ben 21 yıl dağlarda çarpışmış biriyim’ dedim. üünkü 21 yıl dağlarda çarpışmış, mücadele etmiş bir adamım ben. Oturmuşlar, PKK’yı kuran adamı, 30 sene sonra karşılıyor. O adam ‘Apocuları’ kurdu” dedi.
Bir gazetecinin, “Burkay’dan mı söz ediyorsunuz?” diye sorması üzerine Doğan, “Evet, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti bir kahraman gibi, Habur’dakini karşıladığı gibi karşılıyor, nereye gidiyor Türkiye? Söyleyin bana” dedi.


19.08.2011 17:36 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*AüLIK GREVİNE BAşLADILAR!*




*20 Ağustos 2011*

Balyoz Kapsamında Gözaltına alınanlar Açlık Grevine başladı!

Dün Ulusal Kanal'a yapılan baskınlar ile, gözaltına alınmalar oldu.

Bugün, Ulusal Kanal'ın duyurduğu bir haber göre; gözaltına alınanlar Açlık Grevine başladılar.

Haber şöyle;

Ergenekon Tertibi kapsamında dün gözaltına alınan ve İstanbul Emniyeti'nde tutulan 9 arkadaşımız, polise ifade vermeyi reddederek açlık grevine başladı...

Ergenekon Tertibi Kapsamında göz altına alınan İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanvekili Mehmet Bedri Gültekin, İşçi Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Erkan ünsel, Ulusal Kanal Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Turhan üzlü, Aydınlık çalışanları Ruhsar şenoğlu, üzlem Konur Usta, Mehmet Bozkurt, Caner Taşpınar, Ulusal Kanal muhabiri İlyas Gümrükçü ve İü Araşırma Görevlisi Mehmet Perinçek polise ifade vermeyi reddederek açlık grevine başladı...

*Yorum Halkındır.*

*HALKnet.com*

----------


## bozok

*Koramiral Deniz Cora tutuklandı*



*İkinci 'Amirallere suikast' davasında hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan Deniz Kuvvetleri Kurmay Başkanı Koramiral Deniz Cora tutuklandı.* 

*Güncelleme: 22 Ağustos 2011 16:54*

''Amirallere suikast'' davası kapsamında hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan Koramiral Deniz Cora tutuklanarak cezaevine gönderildi. Cora’yla birlikte tutuklu general sayısı 47 oldu.


İkinci ''Amirallere suikast girişimi'' davasında hakkında yakalama emri bulunan Koramiral Deniz Cora, Beşiktaş'taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne geldi.

İstanbul Merkez Komutanlığına ait sivil araçla üırağan Caddesi üzerindeki savcı ve hakimlerin kullandığı kapıdan giriş yapan Cora, daha sonra mahkeme yazı işlerinin bulunduğu kata çıktı.

Hakkındaki yakalama emrinin yüzüne karşı okunan Koramiral Cora, tutuklanarak Hasdal Cezaevi’ne gönderildi.

Deniz Cora’yla birlikle tutuklu general sayısı 47’ye yükseldi. 7 general hakkında daha yakalama kararı var.

*MYNET*

----------


## bozok

*MAHKEME BAşKANI: “YAPILAN SORUşTURMA BAğIMSIZ, TARAFSIZ, ADİL DEğİL!"*



18.08.2011 *12:50*


Odatv Genel Genel Koordinatörü Doğan Yurdakul, Haber Müdürümüz Barış Terkoğlu, yazarlarımız Sait üakır, üoşkun Musluk ve gazeteci Ahmet şık'ın da aralarında olduğu 5 kişinin tahliye talepleri oy çokluğuyla reddedildi.

İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin oy çokluğuyla verdiği bu karara *Mahkeme Başkanı Başkanı şeref Akçay'ın muhalefet ederek tahliyeleri yönünde görüş bildirdi.* *Diğer iki üyeden çok daha tecrübeli olan 25 yıla yakın bir süredir görev yapan* 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı şeref Akçay, tahliye talebinin reddedilmesine çok konuşulacak şerh maddeleri koydu.

*"YARGITAY KARARLARINA GüRE üRGüT SUüU YOKTUR"*

Akçay, Yargıtay *9.Ceza Dairesinin kararları ve Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulu’nun kararlarına atıf yaparak* bir kişiye terör örgütüne üye denilebilmesine için deliller olması gerektiğini şerh koyduğu maddeler arasında şöyle sıraladı:

"Bu delillerden sonra şüphelilerin durumuna baktığımızda;

9- üncelikle şüphelilerin üyeliği ile ilgili olarak atılı suça ilişkin delillere bakacak olursak;

Mahkemelerimizde yapılan yüzlerce uygulama, *Yargıtay 9.Ceza Dairesinin kararları ve Yargıtay Ceza Genel Kurulu’nun kararlarından oluşan şöyle bir uygulama vardır:*

Bir kişiye yasadışı silahlı terör örgütünden dolayı,

a) Bu kişinin bir kod adının olması,
b) Kimliği gizleyecek sahte kimliğinin bulunması,
c) Süreklilik ve çeşitlilik arz edecek şekilde örgütsel faaliyetlerde bulunup, bu çerçevede,

- ürgüte eleman kazandırma gibi faaliyette bulunması,
- ürgüte özgeçmiş raporu vermesi,
- örgütsel belge, doküman gibi şeylerle yakalanmış olması,

d) ürgüt adına Molotof, bomba gibi maddeler yapmak veya atmak,
e) ürgütsel amaçlı gösteri yapmak veya değişik eylemlerde bulunanlar ve dolayısı ile buradaki ölçülerden bir veya birkaçını işleyenler terör örgütü üyeliğinden dolayı cezalandırılır.

*"TEK FAALİYETLERİ YAYIN YAPMAK, KİTAP YAZMAK"*

*şimdi* *şüphelilere sorulan sorular incelendiğinde yukarıdaki faaliyetlerle ilgili herhangi bir suç yoktur, tek faaliyetleri olan yayın yapmak, kitap yazmak ve benzeri faaliyetlerde bulunma eylemlerine ilişkindir.*

Kaldı ki Ergenekon adlı terör örgütü oluşumu çok önceye dayanan, 4 yıldan fazla soruşturma evresi bulunan ve üç yıldır da kovuşturma evresi bulunan ve halen devam eden bir davadır.

şüphelilerin bu örgütün oluştuğu tarihte yani 2009 yılından öncesine ilişkin bir faaliyetleri olduğuna dair veya bu örgüt içerisinde rol alan şu anda yargılanan sanıklarla birlikte hareket ettiğine dair herhangi bir iddia yoktur.

İddia 2009 yılından sonra bu örgütün amaçları doğrultusunda yayın yapma iddiasıdır. üzellikle Ahmet şık’ın yazmak istediği kitabın bir an yayınlandığını düşünelim ve burada da Ergenekon örgütünün en şiddetli bir şekilde övdüğünü düşünelim.

Mahkememizde görülen davalarda yasadışı bölücü terör örgütü PKK, Sol örgütlerden DHKP, MLKP, TİKKO gibi örgütlerle ve yine şeriatçı İBDA-C, HİZBULLAH, EL-KAİDE gibi örgütlerle ilgili yazılan pek çok kitaptan dolayı CMK 250. Madde ile Yetkili Mahkemelerde pek çok dava açılmıştır ve bu kitapların pek çoğunda da belirtilen örgütlerin eylemleri çok net bir şekilde övülmüş, militanların yine övgülerle bahsedilmiştir. Ancak bu yayınlarla ilgili açılan davalar *“örgüt propagandası yapmak"* suçundan açılmıştır. *Bugüne kadar hiçbir yayıncı hakkında veya yazan kişi hakkında örgüt üyesi olduğu gerekçesi ile ülkemizde verilmiş tek bir karar yoktur.* Tümü 3713 sayılı yasaya muhalefetten ceza almıştır veya beraat etmiştir. Kaldı ki şüphelinin kitabı daha yayınlanmamıştır bile. Buna rağmen yayınlama düşüncesinde olduğunu belirterek bu kişiyi bu örgütle irtibatlandırmak hukuken mümkün değildir" dedi.(11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi/Değişik İş Kararı s.4,5)"

*"HABERCİLİK, İNSANLARLA İLİşKİYE GİRMEDEN NASIL YAPILIR"*

Mahkeme Başkanı Akçay, Odatv yöneticilerinin tutuklanmasıyla ilgili 'delil' yerine konan telefon görüşmelerini, *"Bir habercilik ve yayıncılık; insanlarla ilişkiye girmeden, haber toplamadan nasıl yapılabilir?"* şeklinde karar beyan ederken, bu yayınların şiddete çağrı yapmadığı müdetçe suç oluşturmayacağının altını çizdi.

Akçay, gerekçesinin sonunda sorduğu soru aslında tüm süreci özetler nitelikte. 

*"Eğer bir kişiyi yazdığı kitaptan dolayı veya yaptığı yayınlardan dolayı terör örgütüne üye olduğunu iddia eder ve hakkında işlem yapılırsa yukarıda belirtilen Anayasa maddeleri ve Avrupa insan Hakları Sözleşmesi’nin maddeleri ne zaman uygulanacaktır?*

*"ANAYASA MADDELERİ VE AİHS NE ZAMAN UYGULANACAK"*

İşte Akçay'ın muhalefet şerhi koyduğu maddelerden ilgili o bölüm:

"Yazılan kitabın içeriğini beğenmeyebilirsiniz. Doğru değildir. Abartılıdır. Yalandır diye düşünülebilir. Ama sonuçta şüphelinin kendi fikir ve düşünceleridir. İnsanlar bir kitabı yazarken başkalarından da yardım alabilirler. Bu kitapta alınmış mıdır? Alınmamış mıdır? şuan da bir şey söylemek mümkün değildir. Bir an için yardım aldığını kabul etsek sonuç değişir mi? Değişmez çünkü bir insanın bir kitabı yazarken araştırma yapması, başka insanlardan yardım alması doğaldır ve herhangi bir oluşturmaz.

*Yine diğer şüphelilerin yapmış olduğu yayınlarda ODA TV’de yapmış oldukları haberler, tamamen ilgili kaynaklar ve bu amaçla topladıkları arşivler ve insanlarla yapmış oldukları telefon konuşmalarıdır.* 

*Bir habercilik ve yayıncılık insanlarla ilişkiye girmeden, haber toplamadan nasıl yapılabilir?*

Yukarıda belirttiğimiz gibi bu yapılan yayınları beğenmeyebiliriz, bizim düşüncelerimize ve fikirlerimize aykırı olabilir, ama şiddete çağrı yapmadığı müddetçe bir suç oluşturmaz.

*Eğer bir kişiyi yazdığı kitaptan dolayı veya yaptığı yayınlardan dolayı terör örgütüne üye olduğunu iddia eder ve hakkında işlem yapılırsa yukarıda belirtilen Anayasa maddeleri ve Avrupa insan Hakları Sözleşmesi’nin maddeleri ne zaman uygulanacaktır?*(11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi/Değişik İş Kararı s.7)*"*

11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı şeref Akçay'ın şerh gerekçeleri şöyle de özetlenebilir:

*1- "Yapılan soruşturma bağımsız, tarafsız, adil ve insan vicdanına uygunluk kıstaslarına uygun değil"*

*2- "şüphelilerin emniyetteki delilleri nasıl karartacakları izah edilmemiştir"*

*3- "Kitabı daha yayınlanmamıştır bile. Buna rağmen yayınlama düşüncesinde olduğunu belirterek bu kişiyi örgütle irtibatlandırmak hukuken mümkün değildir"*

*4- "Bugüne kadar hiçbir yayıncı hakkında veya yazan kişi hakkında örgüt üyesi olduğu gerekçesi ile ülkemizde verilmiş tek bir karar yoktur."*

*"TAHLİYE TALEBİNE RET" KARARINA YAPILAN İTİRAZ DA REDDEDİLDİ*

Odatv’de yapılan aramalar sonrasında tutuklanan Gazeteciler Doğan Yurdakul, Sait üakır, Coşkun Musluk, Barış Terkoğlu ve Ahmet şık'ın avukatları İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin nöbetçi hakimliğine başvurarak tahliye talebinde bulundu. Bu talepleri reddedilen avukatlar, bu karara itiraz etti. 
İtirazı değerlendiren İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti tahliye taleplerini oy çokluğu ile reddetti.

*EMNİYET'TEKİ DELİLLERİ NASIL KARARTACAKLAR?*

Mahkemenin “delilleri karartma ve yeni delil elde edilmesini engelleme" şeklindeki ret gerekçesi için Başkan, şüpheliler hakkında üç tane emniyete yazılan yazı dışında toplanması gereken delil olmadığını söyleyerek, *“şüphelilerin emniyetteki delilleri nasıl karartacakları izah edilmemiştir"* dedi. Mahkeme Başkanı muhalefet şerhini şu şekilde tamamladı:

“şüphelilerin tutuklu yargılanması mı gerekir sorusuna cevap vermek lazımdır. şüpheli kim olursa olsun, hangi dilden hangi dinden, hangi siyasi görüşten, hangi ırktan olursa olsun bağımsız, tarafsız, adil ve insan vicdanına uygun bir şekilde soruşturulması ve yargılanması gerekir. Bu insanın doğal hakkıdır. Bu nedenle yapılan soruşturmanın bu kıstaslara uygun olmadığı, gerek tutuklama kararlarında gerek tahliye taleplerinin reddi kararlarındaki gerekçeleri Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesi ve CMK açısından yeterli ve yerinde olmadığı, bu nedenle şüphelilerin yurt dışı yasağı konmak ve gün aşırı polise imza vermek koşuluyla tahliyeleri gerektiği görüşünde olduğumdan üye hakimlerin yeterli gerekçe taşımayan talebin reddine ilişkin kararına katılmıyorum."

*BAşKAN AKüAY şİKE KARARINI üRNEK GüSTERDİ*

Tahliye talebini oy çokluğu ile reddeden mahkeme, *Odatv* soruşturmasındaki bazı şüphelilerin kısıtlama kararının kaldırılmasını talep etti. Ancak bu talep de oy çokluğu ile reddedildi. Başkan Akçay , bu karara da muhalefet etti ve gerekçesinde ‘şike soruşturmasını’ gösterdi. Başkan Akçay, *“Günümüzde şike dosyası olarak bilinen ve yine kısıtlama olması nedeniyle şüphelilerin ve vekillerinin inceleyemediği dosyadaki bir kısım evrakların Türkiye Futbol Federasyonu’na verilmiş ve daha sonra da kısıtlama kararı kısmen kaldırılarak şüphelilerin ve vekillerinin dosyayı inceleme imkanı sağlanmıştır. Burada dikkat edilmesi gereken husus tüm dosya hakkında gizlilik kararı varken ve tüm dosya futbol federasyonuna verilmediği halde kısıtlama kararının kaldırılmış olmasıdır. Uygulamada yasal olarak bu tür tasarruflarda bulunulma imkanı olduğuna göre bundan her şüphelinin ve her şüpheli vekilinin eşitlik kuralı gereğince yararlanması gerekir"* dedi ve kısıtlama kararının kaldırılması yönünde oy kullandı.

*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BARIş TERKOğLU: 'İDDİANAMEDE OLMAYAN SUüLA YARGILANIYORUM'*



17.08.2011 *15:02*


Odatv operasyonu sonrasında tutuklanarak Silivri Cezaevi'ne gönderilen Haber Müdürümüz Barış Terkoğlu, emniyet görevlileri ile hakim ve savcıların katıldığı iftar yemeğine ilişkin yayınlanan haberle ilgili olarak 1 yıldan 3 yıla kadar hapsi istendi.

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde bugün görülen duruşmada Terkoğlu'nun moralinin yerinde olduğu gözlendi. Yapılan haberle ilgili diğer sanık Cumhuriyet Gazetesi Sorumlu Yazı İşleri Müdürü Güray Tekin üz'ün adına duruşmaya avukatı katıldı.

Duruşmada Savcı Mehmet Ali Uysal, esas hakkındaki görüşünü açıkladı. Savcı Uysal,*“Bu fotoğraflar olay yaratacak”* başlığıyla yayınladığımız haberde, İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü İstihbarat Dairesi tarafından düzenlenen iftar yemeğine Ergenekon iddianamesini hazırlayan savcılar ile ilgili davaya bakacak olan hakimlerin katıldığına dair bilgiler yer aldığını belirtti. Haberde yemekle ilgili fotoğrafların da yayınlandığı kaydedilen mütalaada, haberin rumuzlu isim kullanan birçok okuyucu yorumlarına neden olduğu, bu yorumların eleştiri sınırlarını bir hayli aşarak hedef göstermeye varacak şekilde olduğu ifade edildi. 

Bu nedenle Barış Terkoğlu’nun *“Terörle mücadelede görev almış kişileri hedef göstermek”* nedeniyle 3713 Sayılı Yasanın 6/1 maddesi ve TCK'nın 53. maddesi gereğince 1 yıldan 3 yıla kadar hapisle cezalandırılması istendi.

Odatv’de yayınlanan haberi sorumlu yazı işleri müdürü olarak çalıştığı gazetede haber amacıyla yayınlandığı belirtilen diğer sanık Cumhuriyet Gazetesi Sorumlu Yazı İşleri Müdürü Güray Tekin üz’ün ise beraati istendi.

Duruşma sırasında Haber Müdürümüz Barış Terkoğlu'nun avukatı Serkan Günel söz hakkı isteyerek: "Müvekkilimin elinde yeni deliller var. Söz hakkı alarak bu delilleri açıklamasını talep ediyoruz." dedi. Bunun üzerine söz alan Haber Müdürümüz Barış Terkoğlu şunları söyledi:

"_Savcının iddianamesinde terör örgütü gibi bir ifade yok. Ancak ben bu suçtan yargılanıyorum. İstanbul Emniyeti bu haberle ilgili 'adil yargılamayı engeller' diyerek, Beyoğlu Cumhuriyet Savcılığı'na şikayette bulundu. Fakat Beyoğlu Savcılığı 'Ergenekon soruşturmasıyla ilgili herhangi bir şey olmadığı, adil yargılamayı etkileyecek bir hususun haberde bulunmadığı' gerekçesiyle takipsizlik kararı vermiştir._

_İstanbul Emniyeti daha sonra ise 'soruşturmanın gizliliğine ihlalden' Beyoğlu Savcılığına tekrar bildirimde bulundu ve savcılık takipsizlik kararını yineledi. Bu durum dikkate alındığında burada yargılanmam konusuz kalmıştır. Beyoğlu Savcılığı bunun bir haber olduğunu ve konunun haber değeri taşıdığını doğrulamıştır. Ayrıca haberin içinde 'Ergenekon soruşturmasına atış yapılmamıştır.' Savcılığın kararı bu şekilde geçmektedir. Beyoğlu Savcılığı'nın bu kararlarının örneği avukatlarımda bulunmaktadır ve onlar aracılığıyla mahkemenize sunulacaktır."_ dedi.

Barış Terkoğlu müdafii Serkan Günel'in, Beyoğlu Savcılığı'nın verdiği bu kararların dosyasının tamamını resmi olarak istenmesi talebi ise mahkeme tarafından reddedildi. Duruşma 12 Mart 2012'ye ertelendi.

İşte böyle...

Demokrasinin gerçekten işlediği ülkelerde belki de ödül verilmesi gereken bu haber, Türkiye'de suç olarak yorumlanmakta...


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*'İhraç istemiyle yargılandım, beni görevlendirmesi mümkün mü?'* 


*“Balyoz Planı”* davasının dünkü duruşmasında savunma yapan tutuklu sanık Tuğamiral Cem Aziz üakmak, hakkındaki tüm iddiaları *“lanetle”* reddettiğini belirterek,* “Sahte dijital verilere dayalı bu dava bence çökmüştür. Bizleri bir süre daha çöken bu sahte davanın enkazında tutabilirsiniz. Ancak asıl soru, bu davanın sonunda enkazın altında kimlerin kalacağıdır”* dedi. 


üakmak, hazırladığı iddia edilen “üncelikli ve üzellikli Personel Listesi”nin sahte olduğunu ve sahteliğinin daha iddianame hazırlanmadan ispatlandığını öne sürerek, belgede bir subayın görev yeri olarak gösterilen ve NATO Komutanlığı olan CC Mar Naples’in 1 Temmuz 2004’te kurulduğunu, belgeyi hazırladığı iddia edilen 3 Ocak 2003’te adının Navsouth olduğunu söyledi. İddianame hazırlanmadan önce Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın 17 Mayıs 2010 tarihli evrakı ile bu bilginin soruşturma savcılarına bildirildiğini ifade eden üakmak, ancak savcıların bu konuyu görmezlikten geldiğini savundu.
*‘İhracımı istemişti’*
üakmak, dönemin Donanma Komutanı olan emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek tarafından 2002’de sevk edildiği askeri mahkemede TSK’dan ihraç istemiyle yargılandığını belirterek, 2005’te de beraat ettiğini söyledi. üakmak, “2002’de beni TSK’dan ihraç edilmek üzere Donanma Komutanı sıfatıyla askeri mahkemeye sevk eden, diğer bir ifadeyle bana güvenini yitirdiğini açıkça göstermiş olan üzden ürnek’in sözde böyle bir gayri yasal bir oluşuma beni görevlendirmesi mümkün müdür?” dedi.
Tutuklanması nedeniyle kızının düğün davetiyesini yaktığını anlatan üakmak, kızına bunu kendilerine yapanlardan ve destekçilerinden hesap soracağına dair söz verdiğini de söyledi.
Tutuklu sanık Albay Ali Türkşen de geçen yıl yaptığı savunma nedeniyle kendisine komplo kurulduğunu ileri süren Türkşen, “Ancak savunmamdan kesinlikle pişman değilim. İki değil yirmi kere idamla yargılanacak olsam benim gerçeklerden başka söyleyecek sözüm yok” dedi.


22.08.2011 14:46 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Binbaşının ölümünde JİTEM şüphesi!* 
 
*Elazığ'da şehit olan Binbaşı şahin'in oğlu, 17 yıl sonra olayın peşine düştü. Eski JİTEM'ci Ergenekon tanığı da 'JİTEM yaptı' iddiasında.* 

Eski Jandarma Genel Komutanı Orgeneral Eşref Bitlis 17 şubat 1993’te şaibeli uçak kazasında hayatını kaybetti. Tarih 22 Ekim 1993’ü gösterdiğinde Diyarbakır Jandarma Bölge Komutanı Tuğeneral Bahtiyar Aydın Lice Asayiş Bölük Komutanlığı önünde Kanas suikast silahıyla öldürüldü. 
Ardından bir yıl geçmemişken 3 şubat 1994’te Tunceli Jandarma Alay Komutanı Albay Kazım üillioğlu’nun intihar haberi geldi. Daha önce yer aldığı JİTEM’in faaliyetlerinden daha sonra rahatsız olan Binbaşı Cem Ersever’in cesedi 4 Kasım 1993’te Ankara Elmadağ’da bir arazide başına kurşun sıkılmış halde bulundu. 
O dönem terörle mücadelede etkin rol alan isimlerden biri de Elazığ Jandarma Tabur Komutanı Binbaşı Mahmut şahin’di. Binbaşı şahin’in 11 Ocak 1994’te Elazığ’ın Palu kırsalında şehit düşmesi aradan 17 yıl geçmesine rağmen aydınlatılamadı. Ancak JİTEM’in varlığı yıllar sonra devlet tarafından resmi olarak kabul edilince faili meçhul subay ölümleri ve karanlıkta kalan çok sayıda olay yeniden inceleme altına alındı. 
Binbaşı Mahmut şahin’in oğlu Ozan şahin de 17 yıl sonra babasının faillerinin peşine düştü. Babasının ölümündeki JİTEM şüphesini araştıran Ozan şahin’in anlatımlarını destekleyen ifadeler ise Ergenekon soruşturmasının ‘Kıskaç’ kod adlı tanığından geldi. Vurulduğu anda Binbaşı şahin’in yanında olduğunu söyleyen ‘Kıskaç’, orada olan ‘tanıdık’ birinin daha ismini veriyor: ‘Yeşil’ kod adlı Mahmut Yıldırım. 
*AYDINLATILAMAYAN OLAYLAR* 
Eşref Bitlis, Bahtiyar Aydın, Kazım üillioğlu, Cem Ersever suikastları aradan yıllar geçmesine rağmen hala aydınlatılamadı. Bu dosyalarda yıllar sonra JİTEM iddiaları gündeme geldi. 17 yıl sonra bir askerin kuşkulu ölümü daha JİTEM kuşkusuyla gündemde.
11 Ocak 1994’te sahipsiz bir kurşunla öldürülen Elazığ Jandarma Tabur Komutanı Binbaşı Mahmut şahin’in oğlu Ozan şahin Konuyla ilgili olarak ilk kez Radikal’e konuşurken, “Halen kafamda soru işaretleri var. Babamın şehadetini çok kişiden dinledim. üok farklı şeyler söyleniyor” diyor. şahin, Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’ndan da konuyla ilgili tutarlı bir açıklama yapılmadığını söylüyor. 
*TEğMENİN DUYUMLARI* 
Ozan şahin, babasının şehit düştüğü çatışmayı yıllar sonra o dönem görev yapan bir topçu teğmenden de dinlemiş: 
“O teğmen bana yıllar sonra babamın şehit edildiği olayın şaibeli olduğunu söyledi. Teğmenin o dönem babamla ilgili duyumlar aldığını öğrendim. Hatta teğmen bir defa ‘Mahmut şahin’i harcayacaklar’ şeklinde bir duyum aldığını bana söyledi. Bana babamın çok dürüst olduğunu, üzlüce Barajı’nın tamamlanması için mücadele ettiğini söyledi. üünkü üzlüce Barajı yapıldığı takdirde PKK’nın geçiş güzergahı su altında kalacaktı.” 
*TABUTLA AYNI UüAKTA* 
Evlerine sık sık tehdit telefonları geldiğini de belirten şahin, babasının şehit edildiğinin ertesi günü annesi ve iki kardeşiyle birlikte bir kargo uçağında Ankara’ya gönderildiklerini anlatırken yolculuk sırasında babasının tabutunun da aynı uçakta bir metre önlerinde bulunduğunu sözlerine ekliyor. 
Babasının şehit düştüğü olayla ilgili rapor hazırlanmadığını da savunan şahin, “Babamın yokluğunda o dönem Jandarma Genel Komutanı olan Aydın İlter’in annesine “Biz kimlere ev almıyoruz ki size de bir ev alırız. üocuklarınızın tüm masrafları bize ait. Sizin de tayininizi istediğiniz okula yaptırırız” dediğini anlatıyor. 
*SUü DUYURUSU* 
Ancak kendilerine verilen sözlerin yerine getirilmediğini ifade eden şahin, “Hatta babamla ilgili yetkililerden hesap sormak istediğinde annem tehditler aldı” iddiasında bulunuyor. 
“Eğer bu işi PKK yapmadıysa ben şunu sorarım: Bir ordu kendi subayını nasıl öldürebilir? Ben Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’ndan babamın otopsi raporlarını ve olay yeri inceleme tutanaklarını isteyeceğim. Eğer vermezlerse hukuk mücadelesi vermekten kaçınmayacağım. Babamın kanı milletine helal olsun” diyen Ozan şahin, faillerin ortaya çıkarılması için önümüzdeki günlerde cumhuriyet savcılığına suç duyurusunda bulunmaya hazırlanıyor. 
*KISKAü DA KONUşTU* 
Binbaşı şahin’in ölümünü o dönem JİTEM adına çalışan ve aynı zamanda 2. Ergenekon davasının ‘Kıskaç’ kod adlı gizli tanığı suikast olarak nitelendiriyor. şahin’in öldürüldüğü çatışmada bulunduğunu da öne süren Kıskaç, şahin’in ‘öldürülme’ gerekçesini ise şöyle anlatıyor: 
“Bölgede çetelere ve kaçakçılara karşı çok önemli operasyonlar düzenlemiş gözü kara bir komutandı. şahin’in Elazığ’da göreve başlaması JİTEM’in işine gelmedi. Komutan bu bölgede bir baraj yapılmasını destekliyordu. Eğer üzlüce Barajı bitse, PKK’ın yolları kesilecek ve bu da bölgedeki terör sorununu bitirecekti. O zaman JİTEM’e de gerek kalmayacaktı. Bölgede yoğun oranda hintkeneviri ve esrar yetiştiriliyordu ve Binbaşı şahin bu noktaları kısa sürede yok etti.” 
*‘İLK SALDIRI DEğİLDİ’* 
Kıskaç, Mahmut şahin’e düzenlenen saldırılara birebir tanık olduğu iddiasında: 
“Bir gün Binbaşı şahin, ‘Yeşil’ kod adlı Mahmut Yıldırım ve Elazığ’da görevli bazı emniyet müdürleriyle av için üzlüce Barajı’na gittik. Avlanırken barajın hemen yanında bulunan uçaksavarla üzerimize ateş açıldı. Binbaşı Mahmut şahin telsizden ‘Benim burada olduğumu bilmiyor musunuz?’ diye çağrı yaptı. Karşı taraftan ‘Bize terörist olduğunuz söylendi. Ateş emri verildi’ yanıtı geldi.” 
şehit düştüğü gün Binbaşı şahin’le birlikte olduğunu öne süren Kıskaç, o anları da şöyle anlatıyor: 
“şahin’i bölgeye operasyona gönderdiler. şekeran adı verilen yaylada PKK’ya karşı operasyon düzenlendi. Tüm bölge havan toplarıyla dövüldü. Ancak Sahabe Tepe adı verilen bölgeye hiç havan mermisi atmadılar. Sahabe Tepe’ye yaklaşırken bizimle birlikte hareket eden ‘Yeşil’ ve ekibi bir ara gözden kayboldu. O esnada yoğun bir çatışma içine girdik ve çatışmada Binbaşı şahin başından vuruldu. İnleme sesini duydum. Binbaşıyı kucağıma aldım. Telsizle yardım istedim ama nedense yardım gelmedi.”


22.08.2011 09:45 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Flaş!.. Flaş!.. Tuğamiral Sevim tutuklandı!* 


*DHA*

İnternet andıcı davasında hakkında yakalama kararı çıkartılan Tuğamiral Alaettin Sevim tutuklandı.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin, 'İnternet Andıcı’ iddianamesinin kabulü ile hakkında yakalama çıkardığı Tuğamiral Alaettin Sevim bugün öğleden sonra Merkez Komutanlığı’na ait araçla Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesi’ne getirildi.
*TUğAMİREL SEVİM: şU AN GüREVSİZİM*
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde heyetin karşısına çıkan Sevim’in ilk olarak kimlik tespiti yapıldı. Adresi sorulan Sevim, "Son YAş’ta emekli edildim. 30 Ağustos’ta emekli olacağım. Bu nedenle lojmandan taşındım ve sabit ikametgahım yok. Geçici olarak kayınpederimin evinde oturuyorum" dedi. 
Sevim, mesleğiyle ilgili olarak "Tuğamiral olarak görevliydim ancak görevimi devrettim. şu an görevsizim. Emeklilik statüsünü henüz almadım" açıklaması yaptı.
*"ANDIüTAKİ EMİR KOMUTA ZİNCİRİ İüİNDE DEğİLİM"*
Daha sonra Mahkeme Başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzese, yakalama emrini ve hakkındaki suçlamaları Sevim’in yüzüne okudu. Yakalama emrine karşı diyecekleri sorulan Sevim, internet andıcı ile ilgili suçlamaları kabul etmediğini belirtti. Herhangi bir şekilde bu faaliyetlerin içinde bulunmadığını ifade eden Sevim, "şahsıma, suça konu eylemlerle ilgili talimat ve emir verilmedi. Ben de kimseye talimat ve emir vermedim" dedi. İnternet andıcı adlı belgeyi internetten indirdiğini ve belgenin altında imzası ve parafı olmadığını söyleyen Sevim, "Andıcta belirtilen emir komuta zinciri içinde yer almıyorum. İddianamede yerleştirildiğim yer askeri hiyerarşiye hiç uygun değil. üünkü ben iddianamedeki konumum itibariyle orgeneraller, korgeneraller ve tümgeneralleri yönlendirir pozisyondayım" diye konuştu.
*"DURSUN üİüEK’LE GüRüşMEM YOK"*
İddianamede "İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı" nı yönlendirdiği şeklinde ifadelerin yer aldığını hatırlatan Sevim, şöyle devam etti:

"Benden kıdemli şahısları yönlendirmem mümkün değil. Tuğamiralliğimin birinci senesinde bunu yapmam mümkün değil. İddianamede yer alan kitleşim isimli belgenin hazırlandığı 2003 yılında ben yurtdışındaydım. 2002-2005 yıllarında Washington’da ateşe olarak görevliydim. İrtica ile mücadele eylem planını yönlendirdiğim ve taslağı hazırladığım söyleniyor. Bu belgeyi hazırladığı iddia edilen Dursun üiçek’le hiçbir şekilde görüşmem yoktur, ne telefon, ne mail, ne de yüz yüze. Ben arz ettiğim gibi hiçbir belgeyi hazırlamadım. Altlarında ne imza bloğum ne de imzam var. Suçlamaları kabul etmiyorum. Serbest bırakılmayı makamlarınızdan talep ediyorum."
*"DELİLLERİ GİZLEME VE DEğİşTİRME İHTİMALİ VAR"*
Duruşmaya bir süre ara veren Mahkeme Heyeti daha sonra kararını açıkladı. Kararda, "Dosyadaki mevcut delil durumu, sanığa atılı Türkiye Cumhuriyeti hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya veya görevlerini yapmasını kısmen veya tamamen engellemeye teşebbüs etmek ve silahlı terör örgütü kurmak ve yönetmek suçlarının vasıf ve mahiyeti, dosya içeriği, Alaettin Sevim’e isnat edilen suçları işlediğine dair kuvvetli şüphe sebeplerinin olması, delilleri gizleme veya değiştirme hususlarında da kuvvetli şüphenin bulunması, adli kontrol uygulamasının yeterli olmayacağı, atılı suçların CMK’nın 100/3 maddesinde sayılan tutuklamayı gerektirebilecek suçlardan olması dikkate alınarak Sevim’in tutuklanmasına" hükmedildi.
Mahkeme ayrıca, Avukat Ersöz’ün yakalama emrinin geri bırakılması talebine ilişkin karar verilmesine yer olmadığını belirtti. Tutuklama kararına karşı 7 gün içinde İstanbul 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne itiraz hakkının bulunduğunun belirtildiği kararda, duruşmanın 12 Eylül’de yapılacağı da belirtildi.
*ORGENERAL TAşDELER GELMEDİ*
Tuğamiral Sevim’in de tutuklanması ile ’internet andıcı’ davasında hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan 14 sanıktan 9’u tutuklandı. Orgeneral Nusret Taşdeler ve Tümgeneral Mustafa Bakıcı’nın aralarında bulunduğu 5 şüpheli mahkeme karşısına çıkmadı.


24.08.2011 16:02 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'da 3 tutuklama!* 

"Balyoz Planı" soruşturması kapsamında mahkemeye sevk edilen 4 kişiden, emekli Korgeneral Rasim Arslan’ın da aralarında bulunduğu 3 kişi tutuklandı.
Beşiktaş’taki İstanbul Adliyesinde, soruşturmayı yürüten özel yetkili İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Hüseyin Ayar tarafından ifadeleri alındıktan sonra tutuklanmaları istemiyle İstanbul Nöbetçi 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine sevk edilen 4 kişinin sorguları tamamlandı.
Mahkeme, emekli Korgeneral Rasim Arslan ile kurmay albaylar Derya ün ve Baybars Küçükatay’ın "darbeye teşebbüs" suçundan tutuklanmasına karar verdi.
Tümgeneral Atilla üzler ise serbest bırakıldı.
Adliyeye sevk edilenlerden biri emekli iki albay, savcılıktan serbest kalmıştı.


24.08.2011 19:37 /* VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*şık ve şener’in 15 yıl hapsi isteniyor
*
Eklenti 121

*Soner Yalçın, Ahmet şık ve Nedim şener’in de aralarında bulunduğu 14 kişi için hazırlanan iddianamede sanıklar Ergenekon’a yardım ve yataklık yapmakla suçlanıyor
*
*Damla GüLER / VATAN İSTİHBARAT*

Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında Odatv’de yapılan aramalara ilişkin soruşturma tamamlandı. Soruşturma kapsamında aralarında tutuklu gazeteciler Nedim şener, Ahmet şık ve eski MİT görevilisi Kaşif Kozinoğlu’nun da bulunudğu 12’si tutuklu 14 şüpheli hakkında iddianame hazırlandı. Ergenekon savcısı Cihan Kansız tarafından hazırlanan 134 sayfalık iddianame Başsavcıvekili Fikret Seçen tarafından onaylanarak yeni kurulan İstanbul 16’ıncı Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne gönderildi. Bu iddianame yeni mahkemeye gönderilen ilk iddianame oldu. Mahkeme iddianameyi 15 gün içinde kabul ya da reddedecek.

*ürgüte yardım etmek
*İddianamede tutuklu şüpheliler Yalçın Küçük, Soner Yalçın, Ahmet şık, Hanefi Avcı, Nedim şener, Barış Terkoğlu, Barış Pehlivan, Doğan Yurdakul, Müesser Uğur, Coşkun Musluk, Sait üakır ve Kaşif Kozinoğlu ile tutuksuz şüpheliler Ahmet Mümtaz İdil ve İklim Ayfer Kaleli sanık olarak yer aldı. 

İddianame kapsamında sanıklar, silahlı örgüt kurma ve yönetme, örgüte üye olmak, örgüte yardım etme, halkı kin ve düşmanlığa alenen tahrik etme, kişisel verileri kaydetme, özel hayatın gizliliğini ihlal, devlete ait gizli kalması gereken belgelerin açıklanması ve adil yargılamayı etkilemeye teşebbüs ile suçlanıyor. İddianamede şık ve şener hakkında “silahlı terör örgütüne yardım etmek” suçundan 7,5 yıldan 15 yıla kadar hapis cezası isteniyor. İddianamede Yalçın Küçük örgüt yöneticiliği ile suçlanıyor.

*Silivri’de eylem
*Balyoz davasında tutuklanan muvazzaf ve emekli askerlerin eşlerinin oluşturduğu Vardiya Bizde Platformu, dün Silivri Cezaevi önünde yakınlarının 30 Ağustos Zafer Bayramını kutladı. Açıklamaya bir grup gazi ile CHP milletvekilleri Süheyl Batum ile Umut Oran da destek verdi.


26.08.2011 18:05 / *VATAN
*

----------


## bozok

*YARBAY MUSTAFA DüNMEZ: “SAYIN HEYET, SANIK OLMA KRİTERİNİZ NEDİR?”*


30 Ağustos 2011


*
YARBAY MUSTAFA DüNMEZ’İN 12.08.2011 TARİHLİ SAVUNMASI..

OKUYUNUZ VE PAYLAşINIZ..*

İşTE GERüEKLER..!
*
“SAYIN HEYET, SANIK OLMA KRİTERİNİZ NEDİR?”*
Mustafa Kemal’in Askeri olma kriterine yüzde yüz sahip olan Mustafa Yarbayımızdan müthiş bir savunma örneği..!

*****************************
*
SN HEYET, SANIK OLMA KRİTERİ NEDİR?*

ünlü yazar Kafa’nın “Dava” adlı romanında sıradan bir kişinin haksız yere suçlanarak mahkemelere düşmesi ve onun verdiği mücadelenin boşa çıkması anlatılmaktadır. Suçlanan sanık (Joseph K.) suçunun ne olduğunu bilmemektedir.

Bizim davada bizler hangi kanun maddesini ihlal ile suçlandığımızı bilmekle beraber, hangi eylemlerimiz buna neden olmuştur bunu bilmemekteyiz. Joseph’in durumu birbirine benzemektedir. Ancak o hayali bir isimdir biz ise gerçek kişileriz. üstelik o roman, evrensel değer ve özgürlüklerin bugüne göre kıyas götürmeyecek kadar geri olduğu neredeyse 100 yıl önce yazılmıştı. Muhtemelen yazar da bu kitap ile haksız bir uygulamaya dikkat çekerek insanlığa katkı sağlamak istemişti.

şahsımla ilgili tüm iddiaları savunmamda tek tek sizlere gösterdim, hangi eylemimden dolayı şüpheli yapılmışım belli değildir. Kasıtlı tutuklandığım açıktır. 

Tarafsız, vicdanı hür kişiler şahsıma yapılmış haksızlığı anlayacaktır.

Ben hukuka güveniyorum, ben yargılamaya güveniyorum diyenlerden haz etmiyorum. şu an önünüzdeki iddianameyi hazırlayan savcılara güveniyorum demek mümkün müdür? 

Yargılamada, mevcut kanunlara uyulmalıdır. Her şey kanunlarda düzenlenmiştir. Gelinen noktada, düşünsel ve tarih diyalektiği bizlere göstermiştir ki, insanlık dışı davranışlar, yalan, dolanla atılan iftira düzeneklerini kullananların tamamı, inanç ve güven araçlarını kullanmışlardır. İnsan dışılığa, zalimlere karşı sahip olunan bu alışkanlıklardan kurtulup soru sorma ve hesap alışkanlığını edinmek gerekir. Güven ve inanç kavramları insanların kazıklanması yolunu açmış olmasından dolayı devlet ile vatandaşların toplum sözleşmeleri gündeme gelmiştir. Devlet örgütsüz vatandaşını korumak durumundadır. TERSİNE DAVRANIşLAR, HER DüNEMDE DİRENME HAKKINI DOğURMUşTUR. Bu nokta, bizzat devlet aygıtını ele geçiren zümrenin, millet arasında anarşi yaratmasına neden olabilecektir. Bu kapsamda, M. Kemal’in öngörülü devrimci sözleri kulağımızda bir kez daha çınlamaktadır. İşte, şaşmaz öngörüsündeki “Gençliğe hitabı” ..İşte “Bursa Nutku’ndaki” sözleri…İşte, “Kurduğumuz Cumhuriyet Kimsesizlerin Kimsesidir.” Cümlesi….!

Sn. Heyet, binlerce sayfa iddia ve eklerinin hangisinde hayali darbe ve silahlı örgüt iddialarının doğruluğu ortaya çıkmıştır?
*
CUMHURİYET SAVCILARI’NIN HAZIRLADIKLARI İDDİANAMELERİNDE;*
Yansı-1. 288576,288767,306533 SİCİL NUMARALI POLİSLER 8 SAYFALIK RAPOR HAZIRLAMIşLARDIR.

BULUNAN NOTLARIN üZEL HAYATI İLGİLENDİRDİğİNİ, SORUşTURMA İLE İLGİSİNİN BULUNMADIğINI BELİRTMİş OLMALARINA RAğMEN TAMAMININ FOTOKOPİLERİNİ üEKİP üOğALTMIşLARDIR.

Soruşturma ile ilgisi olmadığı değerlendirilen evrakların fotokopisi çekilmedi şeklinde tutanak beyan edilmiş olsa da, hem bu yazıların fotokopileri çekilmiş, bu davanın klasörüne eklenmiş, hem de hakkımda işlem yapılması için Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’na gönderilmiştir.

*Yansı-2. CMK.MD.122/1: HAKKINDA ARAMA İşLEMİ UYGULANAN KİMSENİN BELGE VE KAğITLARINI İNCELEME YETKİSİ CUMHURİYET SAVCISI VE HAKİMİNE AİTTİR, DEMEKTEDİR.*

CMK’da belirtilen kuralların tersine belge ve kağıtlarda arama esnasında evimden alınıp alınmamasına (bu husus tanık ifadelerinde sabittir) bizzat polis karar vermiştir.

İnceleme yetkisi bizzat C. Savcısı ve hakimde olması gerekirken polisler söz konusu belge ve kağıtları incelemişlerdir. Yapılan araştırmalar, “İnceleme Tutanağı” şeklindedir ve altına da polisler imzalarını atmışlardır. BU DURUM HUKUKSUZLUğUN BELGESİDİR. (İmzalı söz konusu belge duruşmada gösterildi/Yön.)

Yansı-3. DEFTERLERİMDEN BAZI SAYFALAR KESİLMİş, YIRTILMIşTIR. ARAMALARDA CMUK’UN KURALLARINA UYULMAMASI POLİSLERİN İNSAFINA BIRAKMAK, HUKUK DEVLETİ İLE BAğDAşABİLİR Mİ?

Defterlerimin sayfaları tam idi. Hiçbir sayfası da kesilmemişti. Arama sırasında bu konu ile ilgili herhangi bir kayıt tutulmamıştır. Emanete alındıktan sonra defterleri yırtmak, kesmek kanuna göre suçtur. Peki polislerin bu yaptıkları ahlaki mi dir? 

Hakkımızı koruyacak olan C. Savcılarının durumu ile verilen zararlar hangi etik normlarında savunulabilir? Arama sırasında bizlere haber vermedikleri yakınımızı veya avukatımızı da aramaya dahil etmedikleri için aldıkları defterlerin altında hiçbir imza kayıtı yoktur. Oysa bu konuda CMUK 122/2 maddesi açıktır.
*
Yansı-4. 3. İDDİANAMENİN 62.SAYFASINDA; ATILAN İFTİRANIN BELGESİ VARDIR.*

Başbakana yapılacağı ileri sürülen ve ev aramasında bulunduğu bildirilen ancak arama sırasında tanık olarak bulunanların ifadelerinde bulunmadığı belirtilen ve “Arama El Koyma Tutanağında da geçmeyen sözde suikast planının üzerinde ne parmak izi gibi herhangi bir kriminal inceleme yapılmış ne de “eli mahsulü” olduğu ile ilgili herhangi bir resmi belge bulunmaktadır. 

Kovuşturma safhasında şahsımın mahkemenize, 09 Nisan 2010 tarihinde bu yönde konuyla ilgili yapmış olduğu talebe ise şuana kadar cevap verilmemiştir.
*
Yansı-5. 3. İDDİANAMENİN 247.SAYFASINDA; BELİRTİLEN HUSUSLAR GERüEK DEğİLDİR. EMİN GüRSES DIşINDAKİ KİşİLER İLE İRTİBATIM OLMAMIşTIR.*

Ne, *Prof. İlhan Yaşar HACISALİHLİOğLU*’nun benim bildiğim bir projesi vardır ne de yanda isimleri belirtilen kişiler ile herhangi bir irtibatım vardır. *Prof. Emin GüRSES* ile arkadaşlığım dışında da anılan kişiler ile tanışmışlığım yoktur. Kendileri ile herhangi bir telefon görüşmem dahi bulunmamaktadır… Ancak bu değerli kişiler ile irtibatlı olduğumu bildirmek bu şekilde yanıltıcı iddialarda bulunmanın TCK’da karşılığı bulunduğu gibi ahlaki de değildir.
*
Yansı-6. İDDİALARDAKİ TUTARSIZLIK; İNSAN ZEKASI İLE ALAY ETMEKTEDİR.*

Sn.Heyet, aramada başında bulunmamıza izin verilmeyen, ev aramalarında bulunduğu iddia edilen suç malzemelerine itibar edilmesi halinde, bir gün siz de dahil olmak üzere masum vatandaşların evine veya kullanım alanlarına kötü niyetli kişilerin suç malzemesi koyma işini yapanları cesaretlendireceği için bu hayasız eylemleri çoğaltabilir. Kaldı ki, arama sırasında El Koyma Tutanağına kayıt edilmemiş bir kısım malzemeler arama sonrasında evimizden kaybolmuş olması nesnel bir veri iken yanda belirtilen iddiaların durumunu aklı ve vicdanı hür kişilerin takdirine bırakıyorum.
*
Yansı-7. EMİN GüRSES’İ CEZAEVİNDE ZİYARET ETMEDİğİM BİLİNMESİNE RAğMEN İDDİANAMENİN (Sf:506) İDDİA EDİLMEKTEDİR.*

C.Savcısı, 27 Nisan 2009 tarihinde Prof. Emin GüRSES’in yatmakta olduğu cezaevinden kendisini ziyaret eden kişilerin isim listesi istenmiş ve şahsımın ismi bu listede bulunmadığı ortaya çıkmış iken, iddianamede: “Ergenekon silahlı terör üyesi olmaktan tutuklandığını bildiği kişiyi ziyaret etmesi” şeklinde bir ifade kullanılması ne anlama gelmektedir? Ziyaret etmediğimi aylar öncesinden sorarak öğrenmişler ancak buna rağmen iddianamede bu şekilde yanıltıcı beyanda bulunmuş olmaları sözün bittiği noktadır. Beni bu yalan beyanlarla tutuklamak ve evime suç malzemelerinin konulması iftiraların en büyüğüdür.

C.Savcıları, yukarıda sıralanan hususları iddia etmişler ancak belirttikleri, suçlama için öne sürdükleri tüm iddiaları boş çıkmıştı,

“şüphe aklın yarısıdır” Bu söz ile doğruyu arayanların, elde ettiği bulguları “şüphecilikle” karşılayarak doğruluğunu teyit ettikten sonra kullanmaları önerilir. Eğer bu bulguların kullanımı başka insanları suçlayacaksa bunun aynı zamanda ahlaki bir sorumluluk olduğu kabul edilmelidir.

Sn. heyet, önünüze konulan belgelerin gerçekler ile uzaktan yakından hiçbir ilgisi yoktur. Peki durum bu şekilde iken beni niye tutukladınız? Tutukladınız ve iddiaların hayali olduğunu tek tek savunmalarımda ortaya koymuş olmama rağmen neden 32 aydır beni tutuklu bulunduruyorsunuz?

Baştaki soruya dönersek,

Sanık Olma kriteri nedir? Bu sorunun cevabını ben dahil objektif verilere göre bulmayı başarabilen henüz çıkmadı. Geriye subjektif ve önyargı içeren ölçüler kalıyor ki, bunların da hukuki hiçbir değeri yoktur.

İddianamedeki iddialar ve eklerini incelerken yakaladığım sayısız tutarsızlıkları defterime not ettim. Benim tespit ettiklerim başlı başına tüm iddiaları çürütmeye yetmekteydi… Burada bulunan bir çok sanık ve onların yiğit avukatları iddiaların ciddiyetini sorgulatacak birçok somut veriyi savunmalarında ortaya koymuştur.

Savunmamda sizlere belirtmiş olduğum gibi bu iddialar heyetinizin önüne bir bütün olarak geldiğinde insicamı diyalektik olarak bozulmuş, çatlamış ve çürüktü.. Maalesef sizler bu iddianamenin kabul edilmesi ile bizleri sanıklaştırdınız. Oysa, bu iddianame, en başında CMK. 174/1 maddesine göre C.Başsavcılığına iade edilmeliydi.

“Bangolar etiği” olarak bildirilen ve Adalet Bakanlığı tarafından yargıçlara tebliğ edilen altı temel özelliğin yanında, Aydın kime denir ve hangi asgari özellikleri taşır? Sorusu adalet mekanizmasında görev alan kişilerin gündemindedir. Bu soruya değişik cevaplar verilebilirse de, herhalde kimsenin itiraz edemeyeceği bir hususun “Temel fikir ve değerler konusunda fikri olgunluğunu tamamlamış olma” kriteridir.

Bu noktalardan, mevcut duruma tarafsız olarak bakıldığında, biraz evvel sizlere sunmuş olduğum bilgiler ışığında, birçoğu uydurma iddialar olan iddianame ile kişilerin hürriyetinin bağlanmış olması, aklı ve vicdanı hür kişilerde yankı bulacak, kabul edilmeyecektir.

Sn.heyet, kanunlara uyulmadığı açıktır. 32 Aydır suçsuz olarak özgürlüğü elinden alınan bir kişi olarak buradan sesleniyorum. “Sanık olma kriteriniz nedir? Ve bu sorumun düşünülmesini ve değerlendirilmesinin yapılarak yargılamanın tutuksuz hale dönüştürülmesini talep ediyorum.

12 Ağustos 2011
*
Mustafa DüNMEZ
3 yıldır Hasdal Rehini*

Kaynak: Tapuna Sahip üık Sayfası


*İLKKURşUN*

----------


## bozok

*Alexander Christie-Miller:* *ğBalyoz, Ergenekon ve KCK davaları, adliye ve polisin düzenbazlığa eğilimli, çürümüş kuruluşlar olduğuna işaret ediyor!ğ*


*
*
*Balyoz davasındaki delil tahrifatını eleştiren yazısıyla Türk basınında gündeme gelen Alexander Christie-Millerğı Norveçli katil Breivikğe benzeten Etyen Mahçupyanğa Millerğdan yanıt geldi.
*
The Times muhabiri Alexander Christie-Miller, Balyoz davasındaki hukuksuzlukları ele alan bir yazı yazmıştı. Delillerin tahrif edildiği ve kimilerinin görmezden gelindiğini söylediği yazısında Miller, Johns Hopkins üniversitesiğnden Gareth Jenkinsğin de Balyoz davasının orduyu itibarsızlaştırma ve zamanında ordunun islamcılara yaptığı işkencelerin intikamını alma amacı taşıdığı görüşlerine yer veriliyordu. Haberin yayınlanmasının hemen arkasından Todayğs Zamanğdaki köşesinde Etyen Mahçupyan Millerğı Norveçli katil Breivikğe benzeten bir yazı kalem aldı.

*Mahçupyanğdan Breivik benzetmesi*
Mahçupyan Millerğı eleştirirken ğSon günlerde Norveçğte yaşanan trajedi, Batığdaki tüm akıllı ve mantıklı gözlemciler tarafından kınandı. ğ Buna karşın, Batılı entelijansiyaya baktığınızda ilginç bir benzerlik görüyorsunuz. Birçokları Breivikğin yaptıklarını kabul edilemez buldu, ancak ğobjektif değerlerğ dedikleri şeye dayanarak bu eylemin ardında yatan mantığı teşvik ediyorlarğ ifadelerini kullanmış, AKPğye karşı önyargılı yaklaşıldığını söyleyerek yazısını şöyle sonlandırdı:

ğTüm bunlar yalnızca bir cehaletin ürünü olabilir mi? Dürüst olmak gerekirse, bu hiç de mümkün görünmüyor. Görünüşe göre birtakım Breivik prototipleri birçok Batılığnın aklını kurcalıyorğ


*ğSaldırıya uğrayacağımın farkındaydımğ*
Mahçupyanğın yazısına Christie-Miller da kendi blogundan yanıt verdi. Bu davanın siyaseten çok hassas olduğunu bildiğini belirten Miller ğben de makalemin bir sonucu olarak medyanın kimi bölümlerince saldırıya uğrayacağımın farkındaydımğ ifadelerini kullandı. Miller buna rağmen Mahçupyan tarafından Breivikğle mukayese edilmesine şaşırdığını söyledi.

Miller, Mahçupyanğın kendisini propagandacıların uydurmalarını kullanmakla suçladığını belirterek buna itiraz etti ve açık kanıtlardan yola çıktığını söyledi. Miller bu kanıtları sıralarken şu örnekleri kullandı:

ğğ üzellikle, davadaki suçlayıcı kanıtları içeren CD, görünüşe göre davayı sanıklar karşısında güçlendirmek amacıyla tahrif edilmişti.

Davadaki kanıtların bir kısmını şekillendiren ve davacıların darbe provası olduğunu iddia ettiği kayıtların sorgudaki CDğnin metadatağsında görülen oluşturulma tarihi 5 Mart 2003′tü, bir askeri seminerin başlama tarihi. Tarih polisin adli raporu, bir TüBİTAK raporu tarafından ve iddianamenin kendisinin içinde doğrulanmıştı. Hatta Todayğs Zamanğda bile yayınlanmıştı. Eğer iddianameye bakacak olursanız, davacılar tarafından hazırlandığına işaret etmeye gerek bile duymuyorum, 60. sayfaya bakın, sorgudaki 11 numaralı CDğde. Ancak 11. CD aynı zamanda, 5 Mart 2003′te varolmayan kuruluş ve mekanların bir listesini de içeriyor. Bazıları bu tarihten 6 yıl sonrasına kadar kurulmayacaktı. Bu da CDğde gözüken oluşum tarihinin sahte olduğunu gösteriyor (kullanılan bilgisayarın tarihini değiştirerek kolayca yapılabilecek bir işlem). Oluşum tarihinin sahte olduğunu kanıtlayan bir örnek için, yeniden iddianameye bakın. 116. sayfada ana darbe planının, CD 11′de bulunan, 19 Mayıs 2006′da kurulanTürkiye Gençlik Birliğiğne atıf içeren bir celpnamesi bulunuyor..ğ


Bu şekilde düzinelerce örnek olduğunu söyleyen Miller ğher ne kadar bunların birçoğu savunma avukatları ya da aile üyeleri tarafından açığa çıkarılmış olsa da, kimse bunların alındığı listelerin orjinalliğini tartışmadığ ifadelerini kullandı. Bazı dava destekçilerinin bile tahrifat olabileceğini söylediğini belirten Miller, Zaman yazarı Emrullah Uslu ve Henri Barkleyğin de aynı şeyi ifade ettiğini belirtti. Miller Gölcükğten bazı belgelerin çıktığını yadsımadığını söyledi ve şöyle devam etti:

ğAncak her ne kadar bunlar, Mahçupyanğın iddia ettiği gibi, planların güncellendiğini gösterse de orijinal CDğnin oluşum tarihinin sahte olduğu gerçeğini değiştirmez. Ayrıca, Gölcük belgelerinin CDğdekilerle tıpatıp benzerlik gösterdiği, ve tüm bunların dijital imzasız word dosyaları ve hesap çizelgeleri olduğu dikkate alınacak olursa, onları ğorijinalğ yapanın ne olduğunu ve gerçekten de davaya ne kattıklarını anlamak zorlaşıyor.ğ


*ğSaldırı sebebi Balyoz davası problemlerine ilişkin güçlü vurgularğ*
Mahçupyanğın kendisine bu kadar kızmasının sebebi olarak da anlattığı hikayenin ğBalyoz davasındaki problemlere ilişkin güçlü vurgularğ içermesi olduğunu belirten Miller açıklamasına şöyle devam etti:

ğBunun için asla özür dilemiyorum. Balyoz davasındaki şüpheler uluslar arası medyada acınası derecede az yer aldı, ve tam anlamıyla duyurulması gerektiğine inanıyorum. Mahçupyanğın ğBreivikğ iddiasıa gelince, sağ duyum bana böylesi gerizekalıca bir fikri çürütmek için zaman bile harcamamamı söylüyor. Ancak yine de bu bir iftiradır ve yaptığı aptalca mukayesenin altında yatan suçlama daha da saldırgandır.ğ


*ğAdli makamlar ve polisteki çürüme tasfiye edilen ordunun yerini aldığ*

ğBalyoz davasını Türk ordusunu savunduğu ya da AKPğnin islamcı eğilimlerimden korktuğuğ için yazmadığını belirten Miller, bunu yazma sebebini, ordunun devre dışı kalmasının ardından ğadli makamların ve polisteki çürümenin, benim fikrimce, bunun (ordunun) yerini alması Türkiye demokrasisine yönelik en büyük tehdittirğ şeklinde açıkladı. AKP döneminde Türkiyeğnin ğdemokratikleştiğiğ yönündeki çoğu batılı gazetecinin sahip olduğu görüşü paylaşmasına rağmen ğkutsalğ Balyoz davasına dokunduğu için saldırıya uğradığı anlaşılan Miller, Mahçupyanğa cevabını şöyle sonlandırdı:
ğBalyoz, Ergenekon ve KCK davaları, adliye ve polisin düzenbazlığa eğilimli, çürümüş kuruluşlar olduğuna işaret ediyor. Bu yeni bir şeymiş gibi davranmıyorum, ancak Türkiyeğnin son yıllarda gerçek bir demokratik gelişim gösterdiğine inanan biri olarak, kurbanlara ne kadar anlayışsız davranıldığına kayıtsız kalan medyanın da ciddi bir biçimde yaşanan adli hukuksuzlukları araştırmasının tam zamanı olduğunu düşünüyorum. Belki de bunu ırkçı teröristlere benzetilmeden de yapabileceğimizi düşündüğüm için safça davranıyorumdur.ğ

(soL ğ Haber Merkezi)


24 Ağustos 2011 /* demokrathabertr.wordpress.com



*

----------


## bozok

*ERGENEKON VE BALYOZğDA ADALET BAKANLIğI GAZA BASIYOR
*


09.08.2011 15:25

Balyoz, Ergenekon, Kafes, Poyrazköy, İrticayla Mücadele gibi son dönemde Türkiyeğnin gündemini yakından ilgilendiren davaların uzaması Adalet Bakanlığığnı harekete geçirdi.

Soruşturmada gerçekleşen ve önümüzdeki günlerde özellikle Balyoz Davasığnda daha da artması beklenen tutuklamaların devlet krizine neden olması, sürecin hızlandırılmasını kaçınılmaz kıldı.

Tutukluluk süresi konusunda hükümet ile muhalefetin arasında devam eden pazarlık sürecinin yanı sıra bu konuda en somut adımı geçtiğimiz hafta İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Turan üolakkadı attı. üolakkadı, 12 savcı vekili ve 212 savcıya çalışma talimatı gönderdi. Talimatta soruşturmaları hızlandıracak tedbirler dikkat çekti.

üolakkadı, duruşma savcılarının mahkeme dosyalarını süresinde incelemesi, gereksiz ertelemelere sebebiyet verecek tutumlardan kaçınmaları uyarısında bulunurken Ergenekon Davasığnda sıkça rastlandığı gibi davayla ilgisi olmayan pek çok konuyu soruşturmaların içine alarak gereksiz uzatmalardan kaçınmaları talimatı verdi. Başsavcı üolakkadı, savcıların soruşturmaları hızla sonuçlandırmalarını, tutuklu yargılanması yapılan ve kamuoyunda ses getiren soruşturmalara öncelik verilmesini savcılardan istedi. Bu talep son dönemde özellikle TSK mensuplarının tutuklanmasıyla gündeme gelen davaları hatırlattı.
*
SALONLARI GEZDİLER*
* 
Bir diğer önemli gelişme ise Silivriğde yaşandı. Silivri Cezaevi Kampusu içinde bulunan iki duruşma salonundan büyük olanında Balyoz, Ergenekon 1-2, İrticayla Mücadele davaları dönüşümlü olarak görülüyor. Küçük salon ise atıl olarak duruyor. Adalet Bakanlığı müfettişleri geçtiğimiz günlerde Silivriğye gelerek bu küçük salonda incelemelerde bulundu. Müfettişler duruşma salonu konusunda rapor yazdı ve soruşturmanın hızlanmasına dair somut bir çözüm gündeme geldi. Bu öneri, Silivriğde büyük salonda en fazla tutuklu sanığı olan balyoz davasının kesintisiz şekilde görülmesi, Ergenekon 1-2, irticayla mücadele gibi davaların ise küçük salonda sürmesiydi. Ayrıca yeni davaların geçtiğimiz günlerde açılan özel Yetkili 15-16-17 numaralı Ağır Ceza Mahkemelerinde görülmeye başlaması ve Bunun için üağlayanğdaki yeni adliye binasının kullanılması da bir alternatif.*
*
Davaların hızlanmasının mevcut hakim ve savcılarla sanıklara ne getireceği meçhul. Ancak bakanlık süreci hızlandırmak adına yetersiz de olsa bazı düzenlemelere hazırlanıyor.*
*
Odatv.com



*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon ve Balyoz Yargılamaları Aynı Anda Devam Edecek*


*Ergenekon ve Balyoz davalarının aynı anda yapılabilmesi için Ergenekon ana davasının başlamasıyla birlikte kullanıma sunulan eski duruşma salonu yeniden hazırlanıyor**.*

Silivri Cezaevi bitişiğindeki duruşma salonunda dönüşümlü olarak görülen Ergenekon ve Balyoz davalarının aynı anda yapılabilmesi için Ergenekon ana davasının başlamasıyla birlikte kullanıma sunulan eski duruşma salonu yeniden hazırlanıyor. 

İstanbul 13 Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin baktığı Birinci Ergenekon davası 20 Ekim 2008 tarihinde Silivri Cezaevi yerleşkesi içinde duruşma salonu olarak inşa edilen binada 1 yıl süreyle görüldü. Ancak duruşma salonu küçük olduğu için Adalet Bakanlığı ile yapılan yazışmalar sonrasında cezaevi ana giriş kapısının yaklaşık 50 metre dibinde daha büyük ve daha modern bir bina yapıldı. Binanın kapısına spor salonu yazısı yazılmadan "Duruşma salonu" yazılı bir tabela asılarak 20 Temmuz 2009 tarihinden itibaren İkinci Ergenekon davası ile kullanıma başlandı. Bu tarihten itibaren her ikig Ergenekon davasına da bu salonda devam edildi. 16 Aralık 2010 tarihinden itibaren ise İstanbul 10 Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından görülen Balyoz davaları da aynı salonda Ergenekon davaları ile dönüşümlü olarak görülüyordu. 

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekili Fikret Seçen'in Adalet Bakanlığı yetkilileriyle yaptığı incelemenin ardından Cezaevi içindeki duruşma salonu un yeniden açılmasına karar verildği öğrenildi. 

Ergenekon davaları ile Islak İmza-Andıç davalarının Ekim ayından itibaren ilk dönemdeki gibi cezaevi içindeki salonda, Balyoz davalarının ise cezaevi bitişiğindeki salonda görüleceğin öğrenildi.


*Cihan Haber Ajansı* [2939454] Haber Yayın Tarihi : 18.08.2011 17:20

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekonğda 13 davada 666 kişi yargılanıyor-(TAMAMI)*

*Cumartesi, 3 Eylül 2011 09:40*




Ergenekon, Balyoz, Poyrazköy davaları kapsamında bugüne kadar 19 iddianame hazırlandı. Birleşen davalarla beraber hala görülmekte olan dava sayısı ise 13... İddianamesinin hazırlanmasını tutuklu olarak bekleyen ve 13 davada tutuklu yargılanan 289 kişi bulunuyor. Aralarında üst düzey komutanlar, siyasetçiler, gazeteciler, bilimadamları, akademisyenlerin de bulunduğu davalarda ise tutuklu ve tutuksuz olmak üzere 666 kişi yargılanıyor...*Sırada Odatv iddianamesi*

Devam eden davalar şöyle; 1. Ergenekon, 2. Ergenekon, Islak İmza, 1. Balyoz, 2. Balyoz, 3. Balyoz, Poyrazköy, 2. Amirallere Suikast, Askeri Casusluk, üEV/üYDD, Sahte üürük Raporu, Diyarbakırğda görülen faili meçhuller, Erzincanğdaki Ergenekon... Diğer davalarla birleşenler ise 3. Ergenekon, İnternet Andıcı, 1. Amirallere Suikast, Yusuf Erikel, Kafes... Odatv iddianamesinin de önümüzdeki günlerde İstanbul 16. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından kabul edilmesi bekleniyor.Bu arada Karargah Evleri, ilahiyatçılar, hukukçular ve İşçi Partisi Genel Başkan Vekili Mehmet Bedri Gültekin'in de aralarında bulunduğu 4 kişinin tutuklanmasıyla başlayan soruşturmaların iddianameleri ise hazırlanıyor... Peki bütün bu davalarda kimler yargılanıyor? Tutuklu yargılananlar ne kadar süredir cezaevinde? 

*Birinci Ergenekon Davası*
*17 tutuklu 108 kişi yargılanıyor*
Ergenekon operasyonu ilk olarak ümraniye'de bir gecekonduda bulunduğu iddia edilen el bombalarının gündeme getirilmesiyle başladı. İlk iddianame Zekeriya üz, Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel ve Nihat Taşkın tarafından hazırlandı. Davanın ilk duruşması 20 Ekim 2008'de Silivri Cezaevi'ndeki duruşma salonunda yapıldı. Daha sonra 17 Mayıs 2006 tarihinde gerçekleştirilen Danıştay saldırısı ve Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'ne molotof atılması dosyaları da bu davaya dahil edildi.

*İkinci Ergenekon Davası
21 tutuklu 118 kişi yargılanıyor*
2. Ergenekon davasının iddianamesi 25 Mart 2009'da İstanbul üzel Görevli 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nce kabul edildi. Ankara'da Gölbaşı ve Zir Vadisi'nde bulunan mühimmat da bu davadaki iddialar arasında yer aldı. Davaya esas oluşturan iddia ise 2003-2004 yıllarında hazırlandığı öne sürülen Sarıkız, Ayışığı, Yakamoz ve Eldiven kod adlı planlar oldu. Başkent üniversitesi Rektörü Mehmet Haberal'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 3. Ergenekon iddianamesi ve Avukat Yusuf Erikel'le ilgili açılan dava da bu davayla birleştirildi.

*Islak İmza Davası
12 tutuklu 6 yakalama kararı 29 kişi yargılanıyor*
Islak İmza Davası'nın iddianamesi İstanbul üzel Görevli 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından 29 Nisan 2010 günü kabul edildi. Soruşturma, Gazi üsteğmen ve Avukat Serdar üztürk'ün ofisinde bulunduğu iddia edilen ve 12 Haziran 2009'da Taraf gazetesinde manşetten verilen ğİrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planığ başlıklı belge üzerine başlatıldı. Belgenin Albay Dursun üiçek'in "Islak İmza"sını taşıdığı öne sürülüyor. Ayrıca Aydınlık Dergisi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Deniz Yıldırım'da bu davada tutuklu olarak yargılanıyor. üte yandan İnternet Andıcı iddianamesinin kabul edilmesiyle beraber, Islak İmza Davası'yla birleştirildi.

*Erzincan Ergenekon Davası
14 kişi yargılanıyor*
ğİrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planığnı uygulamaya koydukları iddiasıyla 3'üncü Ordu Komutanı Orgeneral Saldıray Berk ve dönemin Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı CHP Milletvekili İlhan Cihaner'in de aralarında bulunduğu 14 kişi hakkında Erzurum üzel Görevli 2. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde açılan davanın ilk duruşması 4 Mayıs 2010'da yapıldı. İddianamede örgütün Erzincan yapılanması şöyle anlatılıyor: ğDursun üiçek tarafından imzalanmış bulunan İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı, Erzincan ilinde hayata geçirilmek istenmiş bu amaçla Ergenekon silahlı terör örgütüne bağlı olarak faaliyet gösteren şüpheli Saldıray Berk liderliğindeki yasa dışı oluşum faaliyetlerde bulunmuştur.ğ

*Poyrazköy Davası
7 tutuklu 69 kişi yargılanıyor*
İstanbul Poyrazköy'de yapılan kazılarda bulunduğu iddia edilen mühimmatla ilgili görülen davanın iddianamesi 27 Ocak 2010'da İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından kabul edildi. Dava daha sonra Amirallere Suikast ve Kafes davalarıyla birleşti. Ayrıca 4 Ağustos 2011'de kabul edilen Deniz Cora ve ümit Metin'in yargılanacağı 2. Amirallere Suikast Davası'nın da Poyrazköy Davası'yla birleştirilmesi talep ediliyor.

*1. Balyoz Davası
162 tutuklu 1 yakalama kararı 196 kişi yargılanıyor*
Balyoz iddialarına ilişkin hazırlanan 968 sayfalık iddianamenin ilk duruşması 16 Aralık 2010'da Silivri Cezaevi'ndeki duruşma salonunda başladı. Davanın 11 şubat 2011 tarihinde görülen duruşmasında ise tutuksuz yargılanan 196 kişiden 163'ü hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarıldı. Yargılananların tamamının TSK mensubu olduğu Balyoz davasında üst düzey komutanlar da bulunuyor.
*
2. Balyoz Davası
21 tutuklu 2 yakalama kararı 28 kişi yargılanıyor*
Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında Eskişehir'de Hakan Büyük'ün evinde bulunduğu iddia edilen dijital verilerle ilgili yürütülen soruşturma kapsamında mahkemeye gönderilen iddianame 28 Haziran 2011 tarihinde kabul edildi. İddianamede Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı ve Tümgeneral İsmail Taş'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 15'i tutuklu 28 kişinin adı yer alıyor. Soruşturma savcısı Hüseyin Ayar tarafından hazırlanan iddianamenin 1. Balyoz Davası ile birleştirilmesi talep ediliyor. Davanın ilk duruşması 15 Ağustos 2011'de Silivri Cezaevi'ndeki duruşma salonunda yapıldı.

*3. Balyoz Davası 
5 tutuklu 10 kişi yargılanıyor*
Genelkurmay Muhabere ve Elektronik Bilgi Sistemleri (MEBS) Başkanı Koramiral Kadir Sağdıç'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 5'i tutuklu 10 kişi hakkında Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı'nda bulunduğu iddia edilen dijital verilere ilişkin açılan davanın ilk duruşması 23 Ağustos 2011'de yapıldı. İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde, 98 sayfalık iddianamesinde, soruşturmanın, İstanbul Emniyet Müdürlüğü Muhabere Elektronik şube Müdürlüğü'ne 6 Aralık 2010 tarihinde gelen bir elektronik posta ihbarıyla başladığı belirtiliyor. Bu ihbar doğrultusunda, 6 Aralık 2010 tarihinde Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığı İstihbarat şube Müdürlüğü İstihbarat Kısım Amirliği'ne ait odada yapılan aramada, yer karolarının altında, 10 adet poşet bulunduğu iddia edilmişti.

*Askeri Casusluk
13 tutuklu 56 kişi yargılanıyor*
Askeri casusluk ve şantaj soruşturması iddianamesi, 24 şubat 2011 tarihinde İstanbul üzel Görevli 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesiğnce kabul edildi. 250 sayfalık iddianamenin ilk duruşması 20 Nisan 2011'de yapıldı. 

*üYDD ve üEV Davası 
1 yakalama kararı 8 kişi yargılanıyor*
Ergenekon soruşturması kapsamında üağdaş Yaşamı Destekleme Derneği ve üağdaş Eğitim Vakfı yöneticileri ve üyelerinden oluşan 8 kişi hakkındaki davanın ilk duruşması İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde 18 Mart 2011'de görüldü. 

*Odatv soruşturması 
12 tutuklu 14 kişi yargılanıyor*
Ergenekon Davası kapsamında başlatılan Odatv soruşturmasının 134 sayfalık iddianamesi, savcı Cihan Kansız tarafından hazırlandı ve üağlayan'da bulunan İstanbul Adliyesi'ndeki üzel Görevli 16. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderildi. İddianamenin önümüzdeki günlerde kabul edilmesi bekleniyor.

*Sahte üürük Raporu Davası*
Dava kapsamında, 26 Eylül 2009'dan beri tutuklu bulunan Hakim Albay Ahmet Zeki üçok'un da arasında bulunduğu 8 kişi tutuklu olarak yargılanıyor. üçok, Karargah Evleri soruşturmasını yürütmüştü. 

*Diyarbakır'da görülen faili meçhuller davası*
Kayseri eski Jandarma Komutanı Emekli Albay Cemal Temizöz'ün de aralarında bulunduğu 8 kişinin yargılandığı davada, Temizöz'ün 1993'te Cizre'de ğTerörle mücadele ediliyorğ görüntüsü altında ğKorucu, itirafçı ve uzman çavuşlardan bir grup oluşturduğu, grubun süreç içerisinde esas görevinden ayrılarak, terör örgütü PKK'ya yardım ettiğinin değerlendirildiği ya da özel sebeplerden dolayı gözaltına aldıkları kişileri sorguladığığ öne sürülüyor.

*İddianamesi hazırlanacak soruşturmalar
İlahiyatçılara yönelik operasyon*
Malatya'daki Zirve Yayınevi katliamı soruşturması kapsamında İstanbul, Ankara, Malatya, Antalya, Konya, Adana ve Trabzonğda eş zamanlı arama yapıldı. İlahiyatçılara yönelik başlatılan bu soruşturmada İlahiyat profesörü Zekeriya Beyaz, Ankara üniversitesi İlahiyat Fakültesi üğretim üyesi Prof. Dr. Abdurrahman Küçük, Akdeniz üniversitesi üğretim üyesi Prof. Dr. şahin Filiz'in evleri arandı.

*Hukukçulara yönelik operasyon*
1 Haziran 2010'da hukukçulara yönelik yürütülen operasyon kapsamında İşçi Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Avukat Mehmet Cengiz'in tutuklanmasını İşçi Partililer 1. Ergenekon Davası'nda protesto ettiler. Duruşma salonunda avukatlar, meslektaşlarına yönelik açılan soruşturmayı cübbelerini çıkararak protesto etmelerinin ardından İşçi Partili izleyiciler de sloganlar ve alkışlarla Cengiz'in tutuklanmasını protesto ettiler. Protestonun ardından 119 İşçi Partili hakkında da dava açıldı.


Soruşturma kapsamında adı geçen kişiler şöyle; 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Erkan Canak, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Köksal şengün, 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi üye Hakimi Oktay Kuban, 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı Zafer Başkurt, HSYK Başkan Vekili Kadir üzbek, Anayasa Mahkemesi üyesi Fulya Kantarcıoğlu, Eski Adalet Bakanı Seyfi Oktay. Savcılık ifadelerinin ardından ise İşçi Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Avukat Mehmet Cengiz ile birlikte avukatlar Ali Hadi Emre, Kudbettin Kaya ve Tülay Bekar tutuklanmıştı.

*İşçi Partisi ve Ulusal Kanal yöneticilerinin de bulunduğu soruşturma*
İşçi Partisi yöneticileri, Ulusal Kanal ve Aydınlık çalışanlarının da aralarında bulunduğu 9 kişinin ev ve iş yerlerine yapılan polis aramasının ardından İşçi Partisi Genel Başkan Vekili Mehmet Bedri Gültekin, İşçi Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Erkan ünsel, Ulusal Kanal Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Turhan üzlü ve İstanbul üniversitesi Araştırma Görevlisi Mehmet Perinçek 22 Ağustos 2011'de tutuklandı.


*AYDINLIK GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Generaller Hasdal'a alt rütbe Maltepe'ye*



*28.08.2011 11:03 / ROTAHABER
*
*Hasdal Askeri Cezaeviğndeki tutuklu sayısı kapasitenin üzerine çıktı. Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi'nin dolması üzerine, generaller dışında albay rütbesindekiler dahil alt rütbedeki diğer asker tutuklular Maltepe Askeri Cezaeviğne konulacak*

Balyoz, Ergenekon ve diğer davalardan tutuklanan muvazzaf subayların tutulduğu Hasdal Askeri Cezaeviğnin kapasitesinin sınırlarına ulaşması üzerine, bazı sanıklar Maltepe Askeri Cezaeviğne nakledildi. Alınan karar gereğince bundan sonra Hasdalğa sadece tutuklanan generaller konulacak, generaller dışında albay rütbesindekiler dahil daha alt rütbedeki diğer tutuklular Maltepe Askeri Cezaeviğne gönderilecek. Hasdal Cezaeviğnin yanındaki ve Hadımköyğdeki yeni askeri cezaevlerinin inşaatı da bütün hızıyla devam ediyor.

*İtiraz etmişlerdi*

Hasdal Askeri Cezaeviğndeki tutuklu sayısı kapasitenin üzerine çıkınca, cezaevi yönetimi tutukluların bir kısmının Maltepe Askeri Cezaeviğne nakledilmesi kararı almıştı. Fakat aralarında general ve amirallerin de bulunduğu tutuklular toplu olarak cezaevi yönetimine dilekçe vererek nakil işlemine itiraz edince nakil işlemi durmuştu.

17 Ağustosğta aralarında Korgeneral Rıdvan Ulugüler ve Tuğgeneral Kubilay Baloğluğnun da bulunduğu 5 tutuklu daha Hasdalğa getirilince nakil için işlemler hızlandırıldı. İlk aşamada general ve amiral olmayan 10 subay, Maltepe Askeri Cezaeviğne nakledildi.

3. Kolorduğya bağlı Hasdal Cezaeviğnin hemen yanında başlatılan yeni cezaevi inşaatı ve Hadımköyğde önceden NATOğya bağlı askeri birimlerin kullandığı kışladaki cezaevi inşaatı da devam ediyor. Bu cezaevlerinin en kısa sürede tamamlanarak Hasdal Cezaeviğnin normal kapasitesine indirilmesi amaçlanıyor.

*Firarlarla ünlenmişti*

Maltepeğdeki Orgenaral Nurettin Baransel Kışlası içinde bulunan Maltepe Askeri Cezaevi yakın siyasi tarihe ünlü firarlarıyla damga vurdu... Türkiye Halk Kurtuluş Partisi-Cephe (THKP-C)lideri Mahir üayan, 29 Kasım 1971ğde dört tutuklu arkadaşıyla birlikte tünel kazarak Maltepe Askeri Cezaeviğnde firar etti. Milliyet Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Abdi İpekçi cinayetinin faili Mehmet Ali Ağca aynı cezaevinden 23 Kasım 1979ğda asker kıyafeti giyerek firar etti.

Maltepe Cezaeviğndeki en son firar 17 Kasım 2010ğda gerçekleşti. Askerden firar eden ve gasp, tecavüz, 3 kişiyi öldürme gibi suçlardan tekrar tutuklanan ğseri katilğ olarak nitelendirilen E.B. aynı cezaevinden kaçtı.


*MİLLİYET


*

----------


## bozok

*BALYOZ'DA SAHTECİLİğİN DANİSKASI*





*04.09.2011* Tertipçilerin "Balyoz Planı Eki" olarak düzenledikleri "Cami Bombalama Eylemi" palavrasının sahte olduğunu gösteren yeni bir kanıt bulundu.

Bu sahte belgede, bombalanacak camileri gösteren dijital krokilerde çevredeki cadde ve sokakların isimleri de var.

Avukatlar üşenmeyip Balyoz Planının yapıldığı iddia edilen 2003 yılındaki şehir planını buluyorlar.

Bir de ne görsünler, 2003 yılında bazı cadde ve sokakların isimleri plandaki gibi değilmiş.
Araştırıyorlar, cadde ve sokak isimlerinin 2007 yılında Belediye tarafından değiştirildiğini öğreniyorlar.

2003 yılında yapıldığı iddia edilen cami bombalama krokilerinde, cadde ve sokakların isimleri, 2007 yılındaki değiştirilmiş halleri ile gösterilmiş.
*
Eğer iddia edildiği gibi bu planları darbeci oldukları söylenen komutanlar yapmış olsaydı, planlar 2003 yılında yapıldığına göre, cadde ve sokak isimleri 2003 yılındaki isimler olmalıydı.*
*
Nasıl oluyor da 2003 yılında yapılmış olan bir plan üzerinde 2007 yılında konulmuş olan yeni isimler bulunabiliyor?*

Darbeci (!) komutanlar müneccimbaşı olmadıklarına göre...

Cevabı basit:
Bu planları suçlanan komutanlar 2003 yılında yapmadı.
Tertipçiler bu sahte planları 2007 yılından sonra komutanları tutuklamak amacı ile yaptılar.

Duruşmada bu konu uzun uzun anlatılıyor.
Hakimler kös dinler gibi dinliyorlar. Hiçbir tepki göstermiyorlar.
Daha önce buna benzer yüzden fazla zaman ve yer hatasını dinledikleri gibi. (Bir örnek: 2003'ten çok sonra atanacak olan Muammer Güler'in İstanbul Valisi olarak gösterilmesi)

***

Bütün bunlar,
--duruşmaların niçin şehirden çok uzak bir yerde yapıldığı,
--niçin duruşmaları kameraya ve teybe almanın yasak olduğu,
--başvurulara rağmen niçin duruşmaların radyo ve Tv kanallarından yayımlanmasına izin verilmediği
sorularına cevap vermektedir.

üünkü, Balyoz, Ergenekon gibi davaların iki-üç duruşmasını izleyen her vatandaş, bu davaların sahte kanıtlara dayandığını anlayacaktır.

Tertiplerin ve sahtekarlıkların kamuoyu tarafından anlaşılmaması için, duruşmalar halkımızdan gizlenmektedir.

***

*E. Org. üetin Doğan*, bu cadde-sokak isimleri rezaletini "sahteciliğin daniskası" olarak nitelediği* 2 Eylül günlü Aydınlık köşe yazısında* ayrıca şu konuları da vurguluyor:

"Yapılan duruşmalarda:
İddianamenin bir İftiraname olduğu,
İddianameyi hazırlayanların, Balyoz tertibini yapan üETE ile işbirliği içinde olduğuna ilişkin "kuvvetli suç şüphesi" bulunduğu
gösterilmiştir."

"şimdiye kadar
tek bir suç delili gösterilmeden,
--yasal delil olma özelliği bulunmayan
--TSK'ya ait hiçbir karargahta ve sanıkların bilgisayarlarında izi bulunmayan
--üzerinde ıslak veya kuru imza bulunmayan
dijital verilerle TSK mensupları parmaklıklar ardına konulmaktadır."

*"İşlenen hukuk cinayeti, sonuçları itibariyle, insan hakları ihlallerinin ötesinde, "vatana ihanet" suçunu da kapsamaktadır.*

Ortalığa saçılan ulusal güvenliğimize ait gerçek belgelerle, TSK'nın kara, deniz, hava ve jandarma unsurları ağır darbe yemiştir."

"Hakimlerimizin
--davayı ucu açık bir dava haline getirmeleri,
--ortaya konulan gerçek delillere değil, sahteliği kanıtlanmış dijital verilere ısrarla inanmış görünmeleri
davayı yürütmelerinde suç işlediklerine ilişkin "kuvvetli bir şüphe" uyandırmış bulunmaktadır."

*E. Org. üetin Doğan her Cuma Aydınlık'taki köşesinde yazmaktadır.*



*Ali Serdar BOLAT


ordumillet.com


*

----------


## bozok

*İkinci Balyoz'un delilleri ne zaman rapor edildi?*

Eklenti 129 

*İkinci Balyoz davasının delilleriyle ilgili garip bir iddia ortaya atıldı, bu iddia acilen açıklığa kavuşturulmalı.*

* Teker teker anlatacağım: Aralarında Harp Akademileri Komutanı Bilgin Balanlığnın da bulunduğu 28 sanığın yargılandığı ikinci Balyoz davasının temel dayanağı 21 şubat 2011ğde Albay Hakan Büyükğün evinde bulunan dijital dokümanlardır. Bu cepte. 

* Albay Hakan Büyükğün Eskişehirğdeki evinden ele geçen CD, DVD ve laptopğun içinde suç unsuru bulunmadı. Suç unsuru içeren belgelerin tamamı bir flash diskğin içindeydi. Polis, Albay Büyükğün evinde bu aramayı yapmıştı çünkü 19 şubat 2011 saat 16.31ğde e-posta aracılığıyla bir ihbar mektubu almıştı. Aynen diğer bütün büyük davalarda olduğu gibi. Burası da tamam. 

* Bütün bu ğbelgeğ ve bilgiler ışığında savcılar ikinci Balyoz iddianamesini hazırladılar. Bu iddianamenin 31 adet ek klasörü vardır. Ve bu delillerle ilgili verdikleri bilgi içeriklerine bakıldığında bu klasörlerden 8ğinci ve 31ğinci emniyet memurları tarafından düzenlenmiştir. Burayı da aklımıza yazdık mığ 

* şimdi tekrar başa dönelim: İhbar mektubunu alan polis, savcılıktan 48 saatlik bir arama izni talep eder. Tarih 20 şubat 2011. Savcılık, herhalde 48 saati yeterli bulmamış olacak ki, 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesiğne aynı gün yazdığı dilekçede 72 saatlik bir arama izni ister. Jet hızıyla çalışması dünyaca nam salmış Ağır Ceza Mahkememiz dilekçeyi aynı gün, hatta akşamüstü 16.30ğda yanıtlar ve Albay Büyükğün evinin 72 saat boyunca aranmasına izin verir. Fakat arama izni belgesi savcının havalesiyle ertesi gün, yani 21 şubat 2011 saat 13.45ğte İstanbul Emniyetiğne gönderilir.

* Halbuki polisler arama izin belgesinin ellerine ulaşmasını beklemeden soluğu Eskişehirğdeki Albay Büyükğün evinde almışlardır. Evin aranması 21 şubat 2011 sabah saat 08.30ğda başlar, 21.35ğte biter. Normal şartlarda mahkemeden onaylı bir izin belgesi olmadan bir evin aranması Batı dünyasında o davanın şaibeli ilan edilmesi için yeterlidir. Ama Batığyı filan boşverelim, polisin sözlü olarak iznin çıktığını öğrenip harekete geçtiğini varsayarak, görmezden gelelim. 

* Fakat ikinci Balyoz davası sanıklarından Deniz Kuvvetlerinden Ahmet Dikmen, Doğan Uysal ve Ahmet Uluocakğın avukatı Nevzat Güleşenğin ortaya attığı iddia görmezden gelinecek gibi değil. 

* Avukat Güleşen diyor ki; ğİddianamenin 8ğinci ek delil klasöründeki (hani polisin hazırladığı iki klasörden biri) word belgesi, 14 şubat 2011ğde hazırlanmıştı.ğ Yani Albay Büyükğün evinin aranmasından, hatta ihbar mektubunun emniyete gelmesinden önce. Nasıl yani? 

* şöyle kiğ Desktop.ini adlı bir dosya türü vardır. Bu konfigürasyon dosyası sizin isteğiniz dışında kendini kopyalar. Masaüstüne aldığınız dosyaların ikon vs. gibi özelliklerinin bilgilerini içerir, söz konusu o dosyaya yapışır. Siz bu dosyanın varlığını fark etmezsiniz, ta ki masaüstünüzdeki dosyayı, örneğin bir word belgesini bir CD ya da DVDğye kaydedene kadar. Desktop.ini, CDğye kopyaladığınız word dosyasının peşinden kendini CDğye kopyalar. Ve yapıştığı dosyanın ikon bilgilerini içerir. 

* 31 ek delil klasörünün sadece 8ğinci ve 31ğinci klasörlerinin yer aldığı iki CDğde bu Desktop.ini dosyası bulunuyor. 8ğinci klasörü içeren CDğnin içerik özelliklerine bakalım: İki dosya çıkar. Biri ğtum_rapor.docxğ isimli word belgesi, emniyetin ele geçirdiği delillerle ilgili raporu. Değiştirme tarihi 1 Mart 2011 şeklinde. Yani emniyet Albay Büyükğün evinde yaptığı aramadan sekiz gün sonra elde ettiği delilleri bu word dosyasına yazmış gibi görünüyor. 

* Fakat CDğdeki 1 kilobaytlık diğer dosya, yani Desktop.ini bambaşka bir tarihi işaret eder: 14 şubat 2011, saat 10.51. İşte avukat Güleşen bu bilgiye dayanarak delil raporunun polis tarafından henüz deliller bulunmadan hazır edildiğini, dolayısıyla davanın düşmesi gerektiğini söylüyor. 

* 8ğinci klasörün bulunduğu CDğnin özelliklerini gösterdiğim iki farklı IT uzmanı, desktop.ini dosyasındaki tarih için, ğğtum_rapor.docxğ adlı belgenin hazırlandığı gerçek tarih olduğu yüzde yüz söylenemezğ dedi. Belki tum_rapor.docx dosyasının masaüstüne kaydedildiği klasörün bu tarihte yaratılmış olabileceği ihtimalinden söz ettiler. 

* Sonuçta tuhaf ve açıklanmaya muhtaç bir durumla karşı karşıya olduğumuz doğru. Belki çok basit ve makul bir açıklamadır bu, ama acilen yapılması iyi olur. Yoksa bazılarının aklına ikinci Balyoz davasının delilleriyle ilgili olmadık ihtimaller düşebilir. İşte bu iyi olmaz.


*EZGİ BAşARAN /* RADİKAL GZT. / 18 Ağustos 2011

----------


## bozok

*'Kıbrıs yarası bu kadar acıtmadı'*


*Korgeneral Pekin, cezaevine girerken yakınlarına dert yandı*

Gazeteport'un haberine göre, İnternet andıcı davasından tutuklanarak Hasdal Cezaevine konulan Genelkurmay İstihbarat Başkanı Korgeneral İsmail Hakkı Pekinğin ğğKıbrıs yarası bu kadar acıtmadığğ dediği öğrenildi. 1974ğdeki Kıbrıs Barış Harekatına, Teğmen rütbesi ile katılan ve yaralanan Pekin, cezaevine girerken avukat ve yakınlarına ğğSuçsuzumğğ dedi.

İki yıldır Korgeneral rütbesindeki görev süresi uzatılan 60 yaşındaki Pekin, geleceğin Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanları arasındaydı. Andıç davası bu yıl Orgeneral olması beklenen Pekinği engelledi. 1972 yılında Kara Harp Okulundan, 1973 yılında Piyade Okulundan mezun olan Pekin, 1974 yılında Hava İndirme Tugayı 1ğinci Paraşüt Taburunda, takım komutanı olarak Kıbrıs Barış Harekatına katıldı ve yaralanarak Kıbrıs gazisi oldu...

*EN UZUN SüRELİ BAşKAN*

Pekin, 2007 yılından bu yana (J) Başkanı olarak bilinen Genelkurmay İstihbarat Başkanı makamında görev yapıyordu. Pekin aynı zamanda bu görevi en uzun süre ile yürüten isim oldu. Pekin, 2006'da Korgeneralliğe terfi etti ve bir yıl 8. Kolordu Komutanlığı yaptıktan sonra İstihbarat Başkanlığına atandı.

İnternet Andıcı davası, 42 internet sitesinin Genelkurmay Bilgi Destek Daire Başkanlığı tarafından yönetildiği iddiasıyla gündeme geldi. Bu sitelerin, iktidarı ve cemaatleri hedef aldığı iddia edildi. 22 sanığın bulunduğu iddianamede sanıklar için ğTürkiye Cumhuriyeti hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya veya görevini yapmasına engellemeye teşebbüs etme, silahlı terör örgütü yönetme ve silahlı terör örgütüne üye olmakğ suçlarından ağırlaştırılmış müebbet hapis cezası isteniyor.

*11 KOR OLDU*

Pekinğin de tutuklanmasıyla birlikte çeşitli davalardan Hasdalğda bulunan Korgeneral ve Koramiral sayısı 11ğe, toplam muazzaf general ve amiral sayısı da 49ğa yükseldi. Halen Korgeneraller İsmail Hakkı Pekin, Korkut üzarslan, Nejat Bek, Yurdaer Olcan, Korcan Polatsü, Ziya Güler, Turgut Atman, Rıdvan Ulugüler ile Koramiraller Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu, Kadir Sağdıç ve Deniz Cora tutuklu bulunuyor.



07.09.2011 03:09 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Koşaner'in emekliye ayrılmadan hemen önce Ergenekon ve Balyoz davası sanığı muvazzaf askerleri yakından ilgilendirecek bir düzenleme yaptırdığı belirlendi

Eklenti 130


2 Eylül 2011 Cuma 10:40

İnternet sitesine düşen ses kaydında sanık askerlere avukat desteği sağlamak için subaylardan toplanan 1 TL ile bir fon oluşturulduğunu anlatan Koşener, 19 Temmuz 2011'de yönetmelikte yaptırdığı değişiklikle, sanık ve şüpheli askerlerin avukatlık ücretlerinin Milli Savunma ve İçişleri bakanlıklarınca karşılanmasının önünü açtı.
*
Koşaner'in Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'nın son döneminde 1992 tarihli "Sanık Asker Kişiler İçin Avukatlık ücretinin üdeme Usul ve Esasları Hakkında Yönetmelik"te 19 Temmuz 2011'de değişiklik yapıldı. 

üncelikle yönetmeliğin ismi "şüpheli veya Sanık Asker Kişiler" diye değiştirildi. üzellikle yönetmeliğin "amaç" kısmında yapılan değişiklikte ise asker kişilerin "görevleri sırasında veya görevlerinden dolayı" şüpheli konumuna, sanık durumuna düşmeleri halinde avukatlık yardımı alacağı yer aldı. ünceki düzenlemede "şüpheli" konumundaki askerler bu yardımdan yararlanamıyordu. Yönetmelikte yapılan düzenlemede,*"Asker kişilerin karakol, karakol nöbetçisi, devriye, nakliyat muhafazası hizmetlerinde veya asayişi temin ve kaçakçılığı men, takip ve tahkiki için görevlendirildiklerinde ya da önleyici, caydırıcı, düzenleyici, koruyucu ve adli görev ve hizmetlerin yerine getirilmesi sırasında veya bu görevlerinden dolayı şüpheli veya sanık duruma düşmeleri"* yardım için yeterli sayıldı. 

Yönetmelikte yapılan yasal düzenlemeyle sanık veya şüpheli askerlere bundan böyle Milli Savunma Bakanlığı veya İçişleri Bakanlığı avukatlık ücreti temin edecek. Yönetmelik hükmü uyarınca hükümeti yıkmak iddiasıyla yargılanan Balyoz ve Ergenekon sanıklarının avukatlık ücretlerini yine hükümet ödeyecek. Koşaner'in internete düşen ses kaydında subaylardan toplanan 1 TL ile bir fon oluşturulduğunu ve burada biriken paralarla avukatlık ücretlerinin karşılanmasının hedeflendiğini dile getirmişti. Koşaner, toplanan paraların 280-300 bin TL civarında olduğunu ifade etmişti.


*üORLUHABER*

----------


## bozok

*WASHİNGTON BALYOZ'UN NERESİNDE
*


05.09.2011 *14:57*

Balyoz'la suçlanan 6 generalin yolu Washington'dan geçti. 

TSK temsilcisi olarak Washington'da görev yapan beş general darbeci iddiasıyla Hasdal cezaevinde tutuklu, bir general de tutuksuz olarak yargılanıyor. 

Hava Kuvvetleri eski Komutanı emekli Orgeneral İbrahim Fırtına, Deniz Kuvvetleri eski komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, Hava Korgeneral Ziya Güler, Emekli Hava Tümgeneral Bertan Nogaylaroğlu, Tuğamiral Alaattin Sevim Washington'da askeri ateşe olarak çeşitli yıllarda ikişer yıl görev yaptı.

Yandaş basın tarafından sürekli tutuklu yargılandığı yazılan ancak tutuksuz yargılanan hava Tümgeneral Beyazıt Karataş da Ağustos 2003-Eylül 2005 yılları arasında TSK Temsilcisi olarak Washington'da görevliydi.

Generaller Ziya Güler, Beyazıt Karataş ve Bertan Nogaylaroğlu ve Alaattin Sevim AKP'nin iktidarda olduğu 2 binli yıllarda Washington'da görev yaparken, üç general AKP İktidarı döneminde 6 yıl Washington'da Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerini temsil etti.

Recep Tayyip Erdoğan bu süre içinde çeşitli vesilelerle bir çok kez ABD başkentini ziyaret etti. AKP'nin ağır topları Bülent Arınç, Cemil üiçek de ziyaretçiler arasındaydı. 

Geçen şubat ayında kendi isteğiyle emekliye ayrılan Tümgeneral Noğaylaroğlu, Hudson skandalı olarak basına yansıyan Zeyno Baran'ın Hudson Enstitüsünde düzenlediği panele katılarak gündeme gelmişti.(*)

Noğaylaroğlu, emekli olmadan bir kaç ay önce Washington'da Füze Kalkanı projesiyle ilgili görüşmeler yaptı. 

Amiral Sevim de Washington'dan sonra Genelkurmay İstihbarat dairesinde görev yaptı.

Kandil'e yapılan hava harekatını yöneten Diyarbakır 2'nci Hv.Komutan yardımcısı Tümgeneral Beyazıt'a balyoz iddianamesinde yapılan suçlama çok ilginç. 

Beyazıt'ın Ankara Nöbetçi Hukuk Mahkemesinde açtığı davada, suç işlediği iddia edilen tarihlerde Türkiye'de olmadığı ,suç unsuru teşkil ettiği ileri sürülen belgeleri teslim almasının fiili ve fiziki olarak imkansız olduğu belirtiliyor.

General Beyazıt, Kasım 2003 tarihinde Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ ile Pentagon'da Savunma Bakan Yardımcısı Paul Wolfowitz'le görüştü. 

ABD Birinci ve İkinci Irak operasyonlarınjı bu askerler Washingtondayken gerçekleştirdi.

Balyoz mağduru Hasdal konuğu Emekli Orgeneral Saygun paşanın 5 Kasım 2007'de Başbakan Erdoğan'la Beyaz Saray'a girdiği de göz önüne alındığında Washington Balyoz'un neresinde sorusu meşru hale geliyor.

(*) CIA'nın Muteber Adamı. Yılmaz Polat-s110
*
Yılmaz Polat 
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*Andıç'da Korgeneral Mehmet Eröz tutuklandı*

Eklenti 131

09.09.2011 *15:35:00*

Korgeneral Mehmet Eröz tutuklandı

*İnternet Andıcı davası kapsamında hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan Korg. Mehmet Eröz tutuklandı.*

''Kamuoyunu yönlendirme amaçlı internet siteleri'' davası kapsamında hakkında yakalama emri çıkartılan 14 kişi arasında bulunan ve bugün Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesine getirilerek İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine çıkartılan Korgeneral Mehmet Eröz tutuklandı.

İstanbul Merkez Komutanlığına teslim olduktan sonra Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesine getirilen Eröz, İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesine çıkarıldı.

Duruşmada kimlik tespiti yapılan Eröz'e, Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzese tarafından yasal hakları hatırlatılarak, yakalama emrine karşı beyanı alındı.

*50. GENERAL TUTUKLANDI*

Mahkeme heyeti, Eröz'ün ''cebir ve şiddet kullanarak Türkiye Cumhuriyeti hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya veya görevlerini yapmasını kısmen veya tamamen engellemeye teşebbüs etmek'' ile ''terör örgütü yöneticisi olmak'' suçlarından tutuklanmasını kararlaştırdı.

Tüm davalardan tutuklu olarak cezaevinde bulunan general sayısı 50'yi bulmuş oldu.


*UFUKTURU.NET*

----------


## bozok

*‘Bana Pentotal verilsin’*




*VATAN İSTİHBARAT
*
Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanıklarından emekli yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin, İkinci Dünya Savaşı sırasında kullanılan ‘pentotal’in üzerinde uygulanmasını istedi. Takin, “Ertesi gün ölümcül etki yapacağını bilsem de alçakça şahsıma bulaştırılmak istenen terör örgütü mikrobundan arınmak için bunun şahsıma uygulanmasını ivedilikle talep ediyorum” dedi.




Birinci Ergenekon Davası’nın 196. duruşması dün İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nde görüldü. Duruşmada tutuklu sanık Yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin de Hrant Dink ve Zirve Yayınevi cinayeti davası tanığı Erhan üzen’in Malatya 3. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesinde verdiği ifadesindeki “Zirve Yayınevi cinayetinin azmettiricisi Varol Bülent Aral ile Ergenekon davası sanıkları emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük ve emekli Yüzbaşı Muzaffer Tekin irtibatlıdır. 1997-2005 yılları arasında JİTEM için çalıştım. Ekibimiz ve Muzaffer Tekin’le bir araya geldiğinde Varol Bülent Aral ile ilgili konular konuşuluyordu” sözlerini yalanladı. Kendisinin JİTEM ile irtibatlandırılması için yalancı tanık icat edildiğini öne süren Tekin, “Utanmaz adam, namussuz. Hayatımın hiçbir döneminde jandarma ile irtibatım olmadı” dedi. Tekin, ilk günden beri bir komploya kurban edildiğini öne sürerek, İkinci Dünya Savaşı sırasında kullanılan “pentotal”in üzerinde uygulanmasını istedi. Tekin, “Bu yöntemle 5 dakika içinde herşeyi çözebiliyorsunuz. Ertesi gün ölümcül etki yapacağını bilsem de alçakça şahsıma bulaştırılmak istenen terör örgütü mikrobundan arınmak için bunun şahsıma uygulanmasını ivedilikle talep ediyorum. Böylece masum olduğum tespit edilecektir” şeklinde konuştu.

Duruşmada, sanıklarından emekli Tuğgeneral Veli Küçük, Ergenekon şemasının açıklanmasını defalarca talep etmesine karşın, mahkeme tarafından isimlerin kapatıldığını belirterek şemada sadece Doğu Perinçek ve kendi adının açık olduğunu belirterek “Deniz Feneri soruşturmasında görevli üç savcı yaptıkları yazışmalarda bazı isimlerin üzerini kapattıkları gerekçesiyle görevden alındı. Bu suçsa, ’Ergenekon’ şemasında benim altımdaki, üstümdeki isimlerin kapatılması da suçtur” dedi. 

*Pentotal otokontrolü durduruyor 

Pentotal adıyla bilinen serum, küçük dozlarda kullanıldığında konuşanın beynindeki bilgi akışını değiştiriyor. Sinir hücrelerinde oksijen kullanımını azaltarak, bilgi transferini durduruyor. Böylece konuşan, konuşması üzerinde tüm kontrolünü yitiriyor.


*09.09.2011 16:17* / VATAN


*

----------


## bozok

*Baykalğa komplo iddianamede
*


*OdaTV iddianamesinde, İklim Ayfer Kaleli ile Baykalğın yaptığı telefon görüşmeleri de yer aldı*

*BURCU PURTUL / VATAN İSTİHBARAT*

İddianamede, önce ğTacize uğradımğ diye OdaTV ve CHP yönetimine şikayet eden Kaleliğnin bir başka telefonda ğTohum ektim, biçicemğ sözleri yer alıyor. Savcı bunu, Halk TVğnin satışı için CHP eski liderine şantaj olarak değerlendiriyor...

ERGENEKON soruşturması kapsamında üzel Yetkili İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Cihan Kansız tarafından hazırlanan ve önceki gün İstanbul 16. Ağır ceza Mahkemesi tarafından kabul edilen Odatv iddianamesinde çok ilginç detaylar göze çarptı. Yalçın Küçük, Soner Yalçın, Nedim şener ve Ahmet şıkğın da sanıkları arasında bulunduğu 12ğsi tutuklu 14 sanık hakkında düzenlenen 134 sayfalık iddianamede bazı şüphelilerin gizli ses ve görüntü kaydı yaptığı ortaya çıktı. İddianamede dikkat çeken ayrıntı ise sanıklardan İklim Ayfer Kaleliğnin evinde bulunan hard disk içerisinde gizlice kaydedildiği anlaşılan 17 adet ses dosyası oldu.

Polis tarafından bulunarak el konulan bir hard disk içerisinde bulunan 17 adet ses dosyasının yapılan incelemesinde; sanık Kaleliğnin bazı kişilerle yaptığı telefon görüşmelerinin kayda alındığı, ses kayıtlarında günlük konulardan ve özel hayata ilişkin konulardan bahsedildiği tespit edildi.

İddiamade Kaleliğnin Deniz Baykalğla ilgili iddialarına ilişkin yaptığı telefon görüşmelerine de yer verildi. İddianamede sanıkların, Ergenekonğun amaçları doğrultusunda Halk TVğyi ele geçirmek için eski CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykalğa şantaj yaptığı öne sürülüyor. İddianamede Baykalğın kararını değiştirmesinin ardından şüpheli Soner Yalçınğın Halk TVğyi ele geçirmek için ğBaykalğı mecbur bırakacak faaliyetlere başlandığığ anlatılıyor. Ve İklim Ayfer Kaleliğnin Baykalğla yaptığı telefon görüşmesinden sonra bir başka telefon görüşmesinde ğTohum attım, kısa sonra ekicem, biçicemğ sözleri de iddianamede yer alıyor. İddianamede, Kaleliğnin CHP lideri Kılıçdaroğluğyla ğBaykalğla ilgili yaptığı görüşmeyiğ telefonla eski YARSAV Başkanı ümer Faruk Eminağaoğluğna anlattığı öne sürülen ses kaydı da yer aldı. İşte o görüşme:

*Etik değil, kaydettim

Kaleli:* Hani sana biri ile görüşmeye gidiyorum dedim ya... Görüştüm çıktım yanından 45 dakika konuştuk düşünebiliyor musun ama bütün umutlarım inancım her şeyimi yitirdim çok ciddiyim yani o kadar açık bir konuşmaydı ki... Yani inanamayacağın kadar da açık konuştu, şaşırdım. Boşa kürek sallıyoruz bak, bu yani başbakanlık koltuğunda oturup bu ülkeyi yönetecek kapasite yok bu adamlarda... Böyle bir talep de yok gerçekten...*

ü.F.E.: Tablo zaten bugünün buraya gelmesinin nedeni bu tablo değil mi?

Kaleli:* Yani inanılır gibi değil bak o kadar böyle o kadar kalın bir cümle kuruyorum ki, ki çekinmiyorum bu kalın cümleyi kuruyorum... Büyük bir balık getirebilirim. O diyor ki _ğTamam sen git kendi şartlarınla yap getirğ_ anlıyor musun. Ama yani* ğEn büyük balığı getireceğimğ* diyorum ya yardımcı ol. En azından bunun için ufacık da olsa bir alet lazım değil mi? Onu sağla, destek ol. (...) Ben yaptıktan sonra YouTubeğa da koyarım sana ihtiyacım yok ki... Allah Allah... 4 saattir oradayım, 45 dakika görüşebilmek için. Kalede üst kattayım ya yaşadıklarım gördüklerim diyaloglar rehavet var ya. Böğüre böğüre ağlıyacağım... Hani bak bir tane şaka yollu hakkatten şaka yollu bir hani tespit etmiştim ya sana. Konuşmamız lazım yani yüz yüze, yarın öbür gün. üarşamba günü için hazırlık yapmaya devam ediyorum orda bir sorun yok. Tamam yeni gelenleri işte kalan sağlar bizimdir hesabı toplamaya çalışıyorum bunu söylediğimde mesela bunu söylediğim de şu an da konuştuğumuz meseleyi tamam ben de gençlik kollarından birkaç kişiyi yollayayım oldu cevap. Burnunun dibinde diyorum ne haltlar beceriyor, yok mu senin ekibin adamın bir belden vurma ekibi de sen kur diyorum ya bu kadar basit. Yok işte diyor bende. Ya bütün gün üç ilk üç danışmanıyla birlikteydim onların odasındaydım yok öyle bir şey. Sana bir şey söyleyeyim mi ben bütün bunları kaydettim yasal değil, yaptığım etik değil ama kaydettim. 
*
Gün: 21.03.2011... Saat: 21.57

4 yıl önceki toplantı gizlice kaydedilmiş

*Soruşturma kapsamında Odatv internet sitesinin adresinde yapılan aramada ele geçirilen bir DVD ve CDğde bulunan ve gizlice çekildiği anlaşılan bir kayıt iddianamede yer aldı. 72 numaralı CD ve 69 numaralı DVDğnin içeriğindeki çok net olmayan görüntülerin 2007 yılında çekildiğinin anlaşıldığı ve üç ayrı video dosyasının olduğu anlatıldı. Video dosyalarının ikisinde 2007 yılında bir AK Parti Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ile dönemin bazı bakanlarının ofis şeklindeki bir odadan çıkıp ahşap merdivenlerden bir üst kata çıktıklarının görüntüsünün yer aldığı vurgulandı. üçüncü video dosyasında ise adı geçen kişilerin merdivenlerden çıktıktan sonra yemek için masaya oturdukları ve yemek sırasındaki konuşmalarının kaydedildiğinin anlatıldığı iddianamede tüm bu görüntü ve ses kayıtlarının gizli bir şekilde çekildiğinin altı çizildi.

*Boğaziçiğnin teknik raporu delil kabul edilmedi*

İddianamenin *ğtoplanan delillerğ* bölümünde ise soruşturma devam ederken şüphelilerin avukatları aracılığıyla başvurusu üzerine Boğaziçi üniversitesi Mühendislik Fakültesi tarafından hazırlanan teknik raporun da bilirkişiler tarafından incelendiği ancak söz konusu raporun *ğdelilğ* kabul edilmeyeceğine de yer verildi. Savcı Seçen, _ğTeknik Raporun ilgili dijital medyaya ait imaj üzerinden yapılan bir incelemeye dayanmadığı, imaj olmadan yapılan işlemler veya varsayımlarla yapılan yorumların adli bilişim incelemesi olamayacağığ_ değerlendirmesinde bulundu.*

Geçerliliği yok

*Kullanılan *ğActive Unğ* adlı programın adli bilişim incelemelerinde delil bütünlüğünü bozabileceği ve uluslararası geçerliliğinin olmadığı da vurgulandı. Ayrıca söz konusu programın *ğSilinme Tarihiğ* olarak verdiği tarihin *ğSon Erişim Tarihiğ* bilgisi olduğu, ele geçirilen örgüt dokümanlarının bazılarının birden fazla şüphelinin bilgisayarında tespit edildiği anlatıldı.*

Adli vakalarda kullanılmaz

*Bilişim uzmanı Cem Günal *ğActive Unğ* programının adli bilişim vakalarında kullanılamayacağını, bu durumlarda sadece adli bilişim (computer forensics) programları kullanılabileceğini belirtti.
*

*10.09.2011 21:41* / VATAN


*

----------


## bozok

*Odatv İddianamesinde İlk Göze üarpanlar*

Eklenti 133

134 sayfalık Odatv iddianamesini ilk etapta kendimce bir hızlı okuma yöntemiyle okudum. Zaten ileri demokraside hepimiz iddianame okuma uzmanı olduk. Hangi bölümler tekrar içerir, hangilerinin atlanması gerekir hepsini ezberlemiş durumdayız.

Odatv iddianamesi, diğer iddiaanameler gibi kallavi değil. Yanılmıyorsam, Ergenekon soruşturmaları kapsamında hazırlanmış en kısa iddianame olma özelliğini taşıyor. Zaten hazırlayan savcı da

"_İddianamede mümkün mertebe özel hayatın gizliliğine dikkat edilerek şüpheliler ve soruşturma konusu suçla ilgisi olmayan üçüncü şahısların isimleri başharfleri yazılmak suretiyle kısaltılmıştır.Mahkeme kararları doğrultusunda tespiti yapılan telefon görüşmelerinde delil mahiyetinde olmayan özel görüşmeler iddianame içerisine alınmamıştır"_

diyerek kendisinin *"Zekeriya üz'den farklı olduğunun*" altını çizmiş.
*
Bu cümleyle bir bakıma Zekeriya üz'ün imzasını taşıyan iddianamelerin 'özeleştirisi' yapılmış...*

Zekeriya üz'ün imzası atılan önceki iddianamelerde Sinan Aygün'ün Rıfat Hisarcıklıoğlu'na "_Oğlum, Cumhurbaşkanı'na çıkacağız sakal tıraşı ol, etek tıraşı ol.."_ dediğini, keza Tercüman gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Ufuk Güldemir'in _"Ben o şamil'in g...nün fotoğrafını birinci sayfaya basıp..."_ diye başlayan bir söz sarfettiğini bile okumuştuk.

Ayıptır, devlet ciddiyeti ile bağdaşmıyor...

Netice itibarıyla Odatv savcısının bu vurgulamayı yapması iyi oldu, çünkü Zekeriya üz ve diğer savcılar hakkında açtığımız davada karşımızda kamu adına savunma yapan avukat, savcıların soruşturmayla ilgili yasaları hiç bir şekilde ihlal etmediklerini, iddianameye _'delil'_ diye koydukları özel konuşmaların suç olup olmadığını anlamamız için kovuşturmanın tamamlanmasının beklenmesi gerektiğini savunuyor.

Oysa Odatv savcısı ne demiş oluyor?
_
"Daha önceki iddianamelerde özel yaşam ve kişisel bilgiler yer almıştır, biz bu hatayı yapmadık"._

İddianamenin girişinde yer alan bu itirafı savcılara karşı açtığım davanın ilk duruşmasında delil olarak sunacağım.

Yani 'toparlamışlar' kendilerince...

İddianamenin 6 ay gibi yasanın öngördüğü bir süre içerisinde hazırlanıp mahkemeye sunulması da uzun tutukluluk süreleriyle ilgili olarak yaygınlaşan kaygıların dikkate alınıyormuş gibi yapıldığını gösterir.
şamil Tayyar bir televizyon programında _"AKP içinden birileri Tayyip Erdoğan'a gidip 'Errgenekon davalarında yanlış gidiyoruz, bu iş bizim aleyhimize döner' diyerek davayı yavaşlatmaya, zayıflatmaya çalışıyor ama Sayın Başbakan bunların hiç birine kulak asmıyor, Ergenekon konusundaki kararlılılığı devam ediyor"_ demişti.
*
Be hey şamil Efendi, hani senin Başbakan'ın yargının işine karışmıyordu?*

Birileri, Ergenekon davasındaki gidişattan kaygı duyup Başbakan'dan bunu düzeltmesini istediğine, senin Başbakan'ın da *"Hayır, böyle kalsın, iyi gidiyoruz"* dediğine göre bu durumda Başbakan Ergenekon davasının karar vericisi demektir. Bu durumda ya sen yalan söylüyorsun ya da _"Yargının işine karışmam"_ derken Başbakan'ın yalan söylüyor...

Tabii ki sen de çok yalanlar söylüyorsun ama burada Başbakan'ın yalan söylüyor...

Sen de Başbakan'ı parlatacağım, yalakalık yapacağım derken yalanı açık ediyorsun.

Neyse... Tayyip Erdoğan'ın kendisinden Ergenekon konusunda rahvan gidilmesini isteyenlerin bazı kaygılarına iştirak ettiğini bu iddianameye bakarak düşünebiliyoruz.

UsÃ»l konusunda küçük reformlar yapılmış, sanırım bir otuz yıl daha beklersek, AKP yargısının hukuka uygun iddianameler yazmaya başladığını göreceğiz!

şekil- şemal böyle ama mantığın diğer iddianamelerden eksik kalır hiç bir tarafı yok. Bir kere bu "Ergenekon" denilen devasa gizli örgütün "medya yapılanması" neden reytingi düşük, zor ayakta duran küçük televizyonlardan; üç-beş bin kişinin okuduğu internet sitelerinden, tirajı düşük gazeteler ve işsiz güçsüz, alt düzey gazetecilerden oluştuğunu hiç anlayamıyoruz.

Sen kökü Agarta'ya kadar uzanan bir örgüt olacaksın, yüzlerce yıldır Türk devletlerinin damarlarına nüfuz edeceksin ve de Tayyip Erdoğan'ın damadının sahip olduğu kadar bir medyaya bile sahip olamayacaksın!
Toplasan 100 bin kişiye hitap etmeyen yayın organlarıyla, SSK'dan işsizlik maaşı alan gazetecilerle işi götürmeye çalışacaksın?

İddianamede, "ürgütün amaçları ve yürütülen faaliyetler" başlığı altında toplanmış _"büyük hedeflerle_" hiç uyumlu bir yapılanma değil bu...

Ve "Ergenekon'un" Odatv, Halk Tv, Avrasya Tv, Ulusal Kanal ve de Açık İstihbarat gibi televizyon kanalları ve internet siteleri "kurdurduğu" ortaya atılmış ki işte buna gülmekten ölürüm.

Düşünebiliyor musunuz *Açık İstihbarat ve Odatv!*

Odatv'nin İsrail'e ve PKK'ya göz kırptığını en ağır sözlerle eleştirmiş olan bizler, Açık İstihbarat olarak Odatv ile birlikte _"Ergenekon'un medya yapılanması içinde olmakla"_ suçlanıyoruz.

şiddetle reddederim ve eminim Odatv de bunu şiddetle reddedecektir...

Bunun dışında, İddianamede _"suç"_ olarak gösterilmek istenen faaliyetlerin neredeyse tümü gazetecilik faaliyeti. Haber konusundaki görüş alışverişleri, haber kaynağı dedikoduları, başlık konusundaki öneriler, görüş almak amacıyla bırakılan notlar, haber toplantılarında sarfedilen sözler tümü *"örgütsel faaliyet"* olarak değerlendirilmiş.

şöyle bir mantık ve metod kurulmuş:

ünce "_suç"_ tespit ediliyor. Diyelim ki, "CHP'nin yeni yönetimini destekleme kararı" bir _"örgüt suçu" olarak_ belirleniyor.

Sonra, bu "suçun" delilleri toplanmaya başlıyor ki onlar da konuyla ilgili yapılan haberler oluyor. ürneğin, Soner Yalçın ile Barış Pehlivan _"Abi, destek olmak lazım Kılıçdaroğlu'na"_ şeklinde laflar etmişler kendi aralarında, buna hemen bir _"Ergenekon stratejisi_" damgası vurulduktan sonra _"delil_" olarak da bu konuyla ilgili yapılan haberler sıralanıyor.

Sanırım, dünyada hazırlanmış iddianamelerden en fazla haber başlığını barındıran iddianame bu...
*
Suç*: CHP'yi ele geçirmek!
*
Delil*: "CHP ne yapmalı" başlıklı haber...

Böyle bir şey olabilir mi Allahaşkına?...

Sonra, *"Ulusal Medya 2010"* isimli bir "_örgütsel dökümandan_" söz ediliyor ki hayatımda bundan daha dandik bir "strateji belgesi" okumadım ve de böyle bir örgütün mensubu olmakla suçlandığım için çok utandım... Davutoğlu'nun "Komşularla sıfır sorun" ve ümer üelik'in "Win-win" projesinden bile daha uyduruk.

Böyle bir _"belgenin_" ancak bir geri zekalı tarafından yazılabileceğini söylemekten başka yapacak bir şey yok ki zaten sanıkların tümü bu belgeden haberdar olmadıklarını, bilgisayarlarına kasıtlı olarak eklemlendiğini söylüyor.

İddianamenin sansasyonel özelliği itibarıyla belki de en merak edilen bölümü "Deniz Baykal'a komplo" olayıydı ancak bu konuda da basına daha önce sızdırılmış bilgilere ek bir şey göremedik. İklim Bayraktar adlı şahısla Deniz Baykal arasında geçtiği iddia edilen telefon konuşmalarının tamamı daha önce yayımlanmıştı.

Burada dikkat çekici olan bir şey var:

Savcı, Odatv'nin Halktv'yi satmakta direnen Deniz Baykal'a _"komplo kurduğu_" konusunda oldukça iddialı cümleler kaleme almış. (_üok açık yazılmasa da bu "komplonun" cinsel içerikli bir komplo olduğu ve kullanılan kişinin de İklim Bayraktar olduğu öne sürülüyor)._

Yalnız çelişkili bir durum var; İklim Bayraktar önce Deniz Baykal'in kendisini taciz ettiğini telefonda Soner Yalçın da dahil pek çok kişiye anlatıyor. Kullandığı ifadelere bakılırsa bu _"tacizden_" rahatsız olmuş gibi görünüyor.

Konuşmaların akışında, tacizden sadece İklim Bayraktar'ın değil örneğin Soner Yalçın'ın da rahatsız olduğu, hatta Yalçın'ın Barış Pehlivan'la yaptığı telefon konuşmasında Deniz Baykal'ı kastederek, _"Allah belasını versin kafayı yedi herhalde. Ne yapmak gerek bilmiyorum yarın herifle görüşmem var. Peki nasıl taciz etmiş aşağılık yaratık"_ dediği;

sonrasında İklim Bayraktar ile yaptığı konuşmada, _"Ne yapıyor peki eliyle meliyle mi bir şey yapıyor yani adi kafayı mı yemiş bu ya?"_ifadelerini kullandığı görülüyor.
*
Soru şu:*
*
Eğer Odatv, Deniz Baykal'a İklim Bayraktar vasıtasıyla cinsel içerikli bir komplo kurmayı planlamışsa, tacizden neden hep birlikte rahatsız olunuyor?*

Oysa, amaç cinsel içerikli bir şantaj ortaya koymaksa _"İyi iyi..fazla uğraşmamız gerekmeyecek adam zaten malzeme vermeye hazırmış"_ diye sevinilmesi icap etmiyor mu?

Acaba önce _"tacizden_" rahatsız olup, düşündükçe _"Aslında bu durumdan yararlanabiliriz. Hazır ortaada taciz varken biz de komplo kuralım bari"_ diyerek sonradan mı niyeti bozdular?
*
Eğer böyleyse, yani Baykal'a komplo kurmaya taciz olayından sonra karar vermişlerse, bu durumu ortaya koyan tapeler nerede?*

Ya da şantaj kararı baştan alınmışsa, telefonların dinlendiğini bildikleri için aslında tacize sevindikleri halde numaradan kızmış gibi mi yapıyorlar?!

Durum oldukça çelişkili görünüyor ve içerik olarak savcının "Baykal'a şantaj" iddiası ile bağdaşmayan bir tape dökümü var ortada..

Kuşkusuz Odatv iddianamesi ile ilgili olarak daha pek çok şey yazılıp çizilecek. Benim ilk bakışta gözüme çarpan hususlar bunlar. Daha ayrıntılı bir okuma yapacağım.

şimdi Savcı'nın mantığına göre bizim Odatv iddianamesi hakkında yaptığımız bu kritikler de _"Ergenekon davalarını gözden düşürmeye, yıpratmaya yönelik bir faaliyet_" olmuş oluyor...

İyi de Sayın Savcı, biz bu davanın sanığıyız. Bırakın da Nagehan Alçı'dan bir farkımız olsun, iddianamelerinize eleştirel bakalım.

Aksi, tabiata aykırı olmaz mı?

Son olarak, iddianamenin sonuna eklenen "hakkında kovuşturmaya yer olmadığına karar verilenler" listesindeki bir isim dikkat çekici:
*
Rafael Sadi...*

Rafael Sadi'nin soruşturmaya tabi olduğu bilinmiyordu. Acaba ifadesi alındı mı veya ifadesinin alınması için *İsrail hükümetine yazı yazıldı mı?*
*
İfadesi bile alınmadıysa, "kovuşturmaya yer olmadığına" nasıl karar verildi?*

Vakit gazetesi, Odatv operasyonundan sonra *"İsrail'in arka odası"* diye manşet yapmış, sonra bu iddiayı içeren yayınlarını "şak" diye kesivermişti.

İddianamede bu konuya hiç girilmemiş olması enteresan...
*
Hem de çok enteresan...


Fatma Sibel YüKSEK /* AüIK İSTİHBARAT / 10 Eylül 2011*



*

----------


## bozok

*O yasa adaleti bağımlı kıldı*



*Suçlananların çoğunu gazetecilerin oluşturduğu OdaTV iddianamesini okuyan şok geçiriyor.*

üünkü bu metinde, demokrasinin varlık sebebi olan ve modern bir toplumda marifet sayılacak eylemler ağır suç sayılıyor.

Toplumu ve gündemi etkileyip yönlendiren haber metinlerini ve kitapları suç sayan, terör faaliyeti diyerek ağır hapis cezaları talep eden bir düzen diktatörlüklerde bile kalmadı.

İşi adalet üretmek olan bir mesleğin mensupları böyle bir vebal altına ancak baş edemeyecekleri bir baskı altında girebilirler.

Siyasi iktidar bu baskıyı otomatiğe bağlayan düzeni, iki operasyonla kurmuştur.

12 Eylül referandumu HSYKğyı iktidar iradesine tabi bir yargı sisteminin sopası durumuna getirmiş, hoşa gitmeyen kararlar veren hakimler ve savcılar saçılıp savrulmuştur.

Sonra haksız kararlarından ötürü kişisel sorumluluk davalarında tazminat ödemeye mahkÃ»m olmaktan çekinen yargı mensuplarının gerekçesi ortadan kaldırılmıştır.

Haksızlığa uğrayanlar eskiden sorumlu tuttukları hakim veya savcı hakkında tazminat davası açabiliyordu. Bu hak da adil yargılanma için bir sigorta oluşturuyordu.

Torba kanuna konulan bir madde ile hakim ve savcılar bu riske karşı dokunulmaz kılındılar.

üzetleyecek olursak yargı mensuplarına söylenmek istenen şudur:

ğSana gönderdiğim kişileri suçlamaktan korkma. Tazminat gerektiren bir haksızlık yapsan bile ceremesini sen ödemeyeceksin, devlet ödeyecek. Buna rağmen istediğimi yapmazsan HSYK eliyle canına okurum!ğ

OdaTV iddianamesi işte bu nedenle bir hukuk metni dengesini değil muhalif bir siyasi zümreyi mahkÃ»m etmeye dönük aşırılığı yansıtmıştır.

Okuyanlara acı veren ve onları hayrete düşüren sebep budur.

Dün bir yargı sempozyumunda Adalet Bakanı Ergin temel ilkenin delilden şüpheliye ulaşan bir sistemin kurulması olduğunu hatırlatarak ğKişileri şüpheli ve sanık statüsüne dahil ederken çok titiz davranılmalığ diyordu.

Kürsüde söylediklerini icraatında yaşatacak bir Adalet Bakanığna hasretimiz dayanılır gibi değil!

*Türkiyeğnin misyonu

Arap baharının değiştirdiği rejimlerin yerine ne konulacak?

İslamğı demokrasi ile bir arada yaşattığı için yıllar yılı onlara örnek gösterilen Türkiye işte sahne almıştır.

Başbakan Erdoğanğın çıktığı Mısır, Tunus, Libya ziyaretleri keşke İsrailğle yaşanan krizin saptırıcı duygusallığından etkilenmeseydi.

Tayyip Erdoğan, laik demokratik rejimin dine ve dindarlığa zarar vermeyip tersine güvence sağladığını, dokuz yıllık iktidar tecrübesi ile yaşamış bir siyasetçidir.

Ama korkarız ki ğİsrailğle çatışan bir Müslüman liderğ elbisesi, istemese bile ona giydirilecek.

Başbakan Erdoğan, kıdemli bir siyasetçi olarak yanlış bir konumlandırmaya karşı kendisini ve ülkesini inanıyoruz ki koruyacaktır.

Oralarda Yahudi düşmanlığına çekilebilecek bir beyan veya eylemi olmamalı. Onları İsrailğe karşı demokrasi ile yönetilen modern bir toplumun daha iyi koruyacağını anlatmalı.

ürnek alınacak Türkiyeğyi dün AKPğli Hüseyin üelik çok iyi ifade etti:

ğErmenistan ne kadar yanlış yaparsa yapsın kimse bize Ermeni vatandaşlarımıza karşı yanlış yaptıramaz.

İsrail ne kadar yanlış yapsa, kimse bize Musevi vatandaşlara karşı yanlış yaptıramaz.ğ

Mesele budur. üağdaş devlet muhatabını doğru seçer!
*

*Güngör MENGİ** /* VATAN GZT. / 12 Eylül 2011*


*

----------


## bozok

*Devletin Ellerinden üpüyorum!..*



*15 Eylül 2011 Perşembe, 15:49* 

Altı aylık esaretten sonra nihayet iddianamemiz yazıldı. Sağ olsun, ABD-AB, Helena Flautre, Claudia Roth, Hammarberg ve elbette en önce Nedim şener ile Ahmet şıkğ Onlar olmasa biz daha çok beklerdik!..

şu satırları yazarken, ğOda TV ürgütüğ hakkındaki iddianameyi ancak TV ve gazetelerin yazdığı kadarıyla biliyorum. şahsımla ilgili suçlamalar, hakkımda kaç yıl istendiğine ilişkin hiçbir fikrim yok. Zira, TV ve gazetelerin ilgisini çekmiş değilimğ Avukatım gelecek de ancak ondan öğreneceğim.

üin işkencesi yapılıyor diyeceğim, dilim varmıyor. ğDevletimeğ böyle bir şeyi tövbe-haşa yakıştıramam; ama esarethanede insan öyle hissediyor işte!.. Ne mi oldu?

İddianamemizin hazırlandığını ve mahkemeye sunulduğunu bir Cuma günü mesai saati bitiminde TVğden duydum. O Cuma, bayram öncesi son mesai günüydü. Yani araya hem hafta sonu, hem bayram tatili giriyor, avukatla görüşme olamayacağından hiçbir şey öğrenme imkanım kalmıyordu. Bir bayram, bundan başka daha nasıl katmerli zehir edilebilirdi ki ?..

Daha ilginci; o Cuma günü öğlen saatlerinde tutukluluğumun uzatıldığı tebliğ edilmişti. şablon gerekçeler; ğDelil elde etmedeki zorluk, delillerin tam toplanmamış olması,ğğ vs. sıralanmıştı. Bunu tebellüğ et, birkaç saat sonra da TVğden iddianamenin mahkemeye sunulduğunu öğren; insan hangisine inanacağını şaşırıyor tabii!..

Ve iddianamenin kabulü de yine bir Cuma günü, mesai saatinde oldu. ülsem, en erken Pazartesiğye kadar yine bir şey öğrenme imkanım yoktu. İşte bu tesadüfler (!) canımı sıktı da ondan ğüin işkencesiğ hissine kapıldım.

Ne tesadüf, iddianamenin kabul edildiği günkü gazetelerde bizim davadan daha ilginç davalar, daha dikkate değer olay ve açıklamalar vardı. Hepsi de hak-hukuk üzerine. Bari bunlara dair bir yazı yazayım da ğ Kızım sana söylüyorum, gelinim sen anlağ olsun diye düşündüm.

Gazetelerin bir-ikisinde tek sütunluk yer bulsa da benim için ana haber öz-hakiki-gerçek bir terör örgütü, yani PKKğyla ilgiliydi. PKKğlı BDP milletvekili Aysel Tuğlukğun ğterör örgütü üyeliğiğ suçlamasıyla hakkında açılan bir davadan, ğsomut bilgi ve belgeye ulaşılamadığığ için beraat ettiği belirtiliyordu.

Hani şu İmralığdaki teröristbaşının, ğ Bizim Aysel ğ dediğiğ İmralığya giderken, Kapalıçarşığdan kuruyemiş alanğ Her Allahğın günü meydanlarda, ğhalkı kin ve düşmanlığağ teşvik edenğ

İmralığdan aldığı talimatları, ğilgililerineğ ulaştıranğ

Diyarbakır Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığığnın ğvarlığını tespit edemediğiğ İmralı ve KCKğnın talimatıyla kurulan Demokratik Toplum Kongresiğnin eşbaşkanığ

Bu sıfatla; Silvan katliamının yapıldığı gün, ğdemokratik özerkliğiğ ilan edenğ

Bülent Abiğnin, ğOnlar çay içip, dağılıyorlar.ğ demesine ğüay içip, dağılmadığımızı görecekler.ğ karşılığını verenğ

ğDemokratik özerkliğiğ hayata geçirmek üzere 30 Temmuzğda toplandıklarında, ğSiyasete siyaset yaparak karşılık veririz. Ama devletin saldırılarına karşı da topyekÃ»n mobilizasyon halinde oluruz. Sayın ücalan ne kadar BDPğnin içindeyse, BDP de bir o kadar DTKğnın, hatta KCKğnın içindedir. Bunun yasalar karşısında bir meşruiyeti olmayabilir, ama Kürt toplumunda en meşru var oluş biçimidirğ diye meydan okuyan bayanğ

İşte o beraat etmiş. üstelik mahkemeye gitmemiş bile!..

****

Bu örnekten hareketle, ğOda TV ürgütününğ, haliyle bendenizin de ğlideriğ olan Prof. Yalçın Küçükğle ğbağlantılarımığ itiraf etmek istiyorum.

ğLiderimleğ 2008ğin yaz aylarında bir-iki dakikalık telefon görüşmesinden aldığım randevu ile evinde yarım saatlik bir buluşma vesilesiyle tanıştım ilk kez. üünkü meşhur bir yayınevimiz ğ100 YILIN HESABIğ kitabımın basımı hususunda bana kazık atmıştı.

Prof. Küçükğün bir yayın evi kurduğunu duyunca, acaba o basar mı diye görüştüm. üyle Kapalıçarşığdan kuruyemiş falan da götürmedim. Aksine o bana çay ve bir bisküvi ikram etti. Kitabın basımında anlaşamadık, zira yayınevi henüz kuruluş aşamasında idi, oysa benim acelem vardı. Teşekkür edip, çıktım.

Kendisini bir daha da 3 Martğta gözaltına alındığında İstanbul Emniyetiğnde gördüm. Dahası ğhasmımğ Zekeriya üz tutuklanmam talebiyle beni de mahkemeye sevk ettiğinde, buradaki ifadeler, özellikle PKKğya ilişkin sorular üzerine, bu konuda Yalçın Küçükğle aynı fikirde olmadığımı söyledimğ

Ve dahi Soner Yalçın dahil birçok isimle ilk kez mahkemeye çıktığımızda tanışacağız!..

Bir Apo-Aysel Tuğluk arasındaki ilişkiye, bir de benimle, ğLiderimğ arasındakine bakın; tutuklanmayacaktık da ne olacaktı yani?!...

Onun için yüce devletin ellerinden öpüyor, saygılarım arz ediyorum!...

****

İddianamemizin mahkeme tarafından oy birliği ile kabul edildiği gün Cumhurbaşkanı Gül Rusyağda Küresel Politika Forumuğnda konuşmuş ve ğmodern devletği anlatmıştı.

şöyle diyordu :

ğKorku ve baskı ile halkları yönetme devri bitti. Devletin, hesap soran değil, hesap veren, halkın tüm kesimlerini kucaklayan, eşitlikçi ve demokratik, müşfik ve hoşgörülü olması gerekirğğ

****

Medyadan duyduğuma göre, ğörgütümüzünğ mensuplarının hiçbirinin evinde silah falan bulunmuş değil. Kitaplar, notlar ve bilgisayarlara yüklenen (ne olduğunu, ne yazdığını hala görmediğim) ğtalimatlardanğ söz ediliyor.

O gün gazetelerde bir haber daha vardı. Başbakan Erdoğan, Lüksemburg Başbakanı Junckerğle yaptığı görüşmeden sonra Mavi Marmara olayına değinip: ğİçerde bir tane bile silah bulamamışlardır. Furkanğın vücudunda 35 mermiğ Burada orantısız güç kullanıldığı açıkğ diyordu.

Bizde de bir tane silah çıkmadı. Ama 6 aydır Silivriğdeyiz. Acaba burada da biraz ğorantısız güçğ kullanılmış olabilir mi?

****

Seçimler üzeriydi. PKK-BDPğliler, ğikili hukuk sistemine geçeceklerini açıkladılar. Bu Başbakanğa soruldu. şu cevabı verdi :

ğBunu ne konuşmak, ne tartışmak isterim. Hukuk dışına çıkan bedelini öder.ğ

Seçimden sonra ğdemokratik özerkliğiğ ilan ettiler. Başbakan çok kızdı, ğkendileri çalıp, kendileri oynuyorğ dedi.

ğDemokratik özerkliğinğ ne olduğunu, Cumhurbaşkanı Gülğün "jeste boğduğuğ, Tuğlukğla birlikte DTKğnın eşbaşkanı olan Ahmet Türk izah etti: ğDemokratik özerkliğin ne olduğunu çok iyi biliyorum, çift hukuklu yapıya geçilmesidir.ğ buyurdu.

Peki PKKğnın Hakkariğde ğmahkeme kurduğunu, esnafa vergi kestiğini 74 milyonun huzurunda kim açıkladı: Başbakan Erdoğan!.. Erdoğan aynı konuşmasında ( 21 Ağustos 2011, AKP İstanbul İl Başkanlığı iftarı) şunları da söylüyordu:

ğ74 milyonun hukukunu korumaya geliştirmeye,74 milyonun hukukunu, kendi hukukumuz bilmeye devam edeceğiz. Devlet, adalete-hukuka tabidir. Hukuk terazisini asla elimizden bırakmayızğğ

PKKğya karşı hava operasyonları başladığında, sadece yetkililerin değil, yandaş kalemlerin de, ğAman hukukun içinde kalalımğ diye nasıl çırpındığını gördük!..

PKKğnın ğhukukunağ gözü gibi sahip çıkanların, iş bizim hukukumuza gelince neler yazıp, söylediğini hatırlatmaya gerek yok. Demek ki bizler, ğhukuku korunacakğ 74 milyon kişiden sayılmıyoruz!..

Dahası sadece ğSivasğın ötesiğ değil, berisinde de ğçoklu hukukağ geçtiğimiz görülmüyor mu?

****

Menderesğin izindeler ve Türkiyeğyi ğKüçük Amerikağ yapacaklar ya, buradan da bir örnek vermek farz oldu.

Seçimler üzeri sarhoş bir şekilde evine gelen Amerikalı Walter Bagdasarian internet sitesine şunu yazmış:

ğ ülkeyi 4 yıl mahvedecek zenciyi vurun. Kahrolası zenci Obamağnın kafasında 50 kalibrelik bir delik olacakğğ

ABD Güvenlik Servisi olayı öğrenince, o kişinin evinde arama yapılıyor, 6 silah bulunuyor. Suçlu görülüp tutuklanıyor, ama temyizde beraat ediyor. Nasıl mı; ğifade özgürlüğü kapsamında suçsuz olduğunağ karar veriliyor.

Bırakın evimizden silah çıkmasını, değil internete özel not defterimize böyle bir yazı yazsak, acaba neyle suçlanırdık?

****

Madem, henüz varlığı ispatlanamamış ğErgenekon Terör ürgütüğnün üyesi olduğum öne sürülüyorğ En iyisi şu ana kadar yazılan ve çizilenlerden, yani somut belgelerden hareketle bu ğörgütünğ olduğunu itiraf edeyim artık.

Bu örgüt ;

Hüseyin Gülerceğnin yazdığı gibi sembol isimdir.
O yüzden şike operasyonuna da ğfutbolun Ergenekonğuğ denirğMuhsin Yazıcıoğluğnun ölümüne yol açan helikopter kazası soruşturulurken, dönemin Adana Jandarma Bölge Komutanığna ğErgenekon Terör ürgütüğne üye misin?ğ diye sorulurğMurat Belge, Hopağdaki olaylar ve yumurta eylemlerini ğErgenekon operasyonlarığ sayar. Hopağdaki olaylarda hayatını kaybeden emekli öğretmen Metin Lokumcuğnun çevresinin ğErgenekoncuğ olduğunu söyler ve tüm bunları da Cumhuriyetğin eğitim politikasından gelenğfaşizmleğ irtibatlandırırğ
Mümtazer Türköne, PKKğyı ğKürtlerin Ergenekon"u sayar, bir diğer Zaman yazarı Mehmet Kamış, ğKürt Ergenekoncularındanğ söz ederğLiberallerin öncülerinden, Zaman Yazarı İhsan Dağı, ğErgenekoncular içerde olabilir; ama ruhları sokaklarda fink atıyor.ğ derğVe Etyen Mahcupyan, ğAKPğye direnmenin, demokratikleşmeye direnmek olduğunuğ ilan ederğüzetle, ğçaya, çorbaya, gribe limonğ misali ,
T.C. Devletinin kuruluş esaslarında diretme,ülkenin egemenlik ve bağımsızlığını savunma,Ve dahi AKPğye muhalefet etmenin adına ğErgenekonğ dendiği, bunun bir ğörgütünğ değil, bir ğzihniyetinğ adı yapıldığı ayan-beyan ortaya çıkmıştır.Bu da şu anlama gelebilir : ğHer AKP muhalifi er veya geç Silivriğyi tadacaktır.ğ!..

Silivriğden kucak dolusu sevgilerğ

*Müyesser Yıldız*
10 Eylül 2011

http://www.facebook.com/notes/m%C3%BCyesser-y%C4%B1ld%C4%B1z/devletin-ellerinden-%C3%B6p%C3%BCyorum/257491087625236

----------


## bozok

*üarkın, Buldan cinayeti için Ayhan Akça’yı işaret etti.*



*Ayhan üarkın, faili meçhullerle ilgili itiraflarını içeren kitabında Buldan cinayeti için Ayhan Akça’yı işaret etti.* *
*
Faili meçhul cinayetlerle ilgili itiraflarının ardından tutuklanan eski özel harekat polisi Ayhan üarkın, Susurluk kazasından sonra gazetelerde yayımlanan İbrahim şahin ve Abdullah üatlı’nın bir sünnet düğününde oynarken çekilmiş fotoğrafıyla ilişkilendirilmesine ve BDP Milletvekili Pervin Buldan’ın açıklamasına tepki gösterdi. üarkın, isim vermeden “Eşimi öldüren kişiye ait robot resimler üarkın’a benziyor” diyen Buldan’a, “Hanımefendi bir daha baksın robot resime o zaman yerini bulacaktır. Bu meslekte başka Ayhanlar da var. Zaten adalete söyledim” yanıtını verdi. 

*O Ayhan ben değilim* 

Cezaevinde kaleme aldığı kitap taslağında faili meçhul cinayetler, gözaltında kayıplar ve yargısız infazlarla ilgili önemli itiraflarda bulunan Ayhan üarkın, ünlü Susurluk fotoğrafıyla ilgili ilişkilendirilmesine tepki gösterdi. Fotoğrafın, Ankara’da 1994 yılında işlenen dört ayrı cinayet olayıyla ilgili itiraflarının ardından tutuklanan eski özel harekat polisi Ayhan Akça’nın oğlunun sünnet düğününde çekildiğini belirten üarkın, “O fotoğrafta, İ. şahin, A. üatlı, Ayhan diye biri vardır. O Ayhan ben değilim” dedi. 

*Boğaz Köprüsü’nde arabadan atmış* 

Oğlunun sünnet düğünü sırasında gözaltında olduğunu anlatan üarkın, İstanbul Emniyeti’nden Ankara’ya götürülürken intihar girişiminde bulunduğunu ilk kez açıkladı. 

ARZU YILDIZ/Taraf 

15.09.2011 12:00:00 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*Mahkemeden görülmemiş talep*




*AA*

İkinci "Ergenekon" davasına bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti, AK Partiğye ilişkin Anayasa Mahkemesinde açılan parti kapatma davasıyla ilgili olarak Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca yapılan soruşturmada görev alan savcılarının kimler olduğunun bildirilmesine karar verdi.

Mahkeme heyeti, sanık ve avukatların taleplerini celse arasında
değerlendirerek karara bağladı.

Buna göre mahkeme heyeti, tutuklu sanıklardan Fatma Cengizğin ifadesinde
belirttiği ve MİT mensubu olduğunu söylediği kişi veya kişiler hakkında bir işlem
yapılıp yapılmadığının MİT Müsteşarlığından sorulmasını kararlaştırdı.

Tutuklu sanık İnönü üniversitesi eski Rektörü Fatih Hilmioğluğnun
talebini kabul ederek Jandarma Genel Komutanlığına yazı yazılmasına karar veren
mahkeme heyeti, 19 Eylül 2003 tarihinde Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı sosyal
tesislerinde rektörlerle görüşen ve düzenlenen yemeğe katılan general ve
subayların kimlik ve adreslerinin tespit edilerek bildirilmesini istedi.

İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcı Vekilliğine yazı yazılarak "Balyoz Darbe
Planı" davası adı verilen soruşturmanın gizli olup olmadığının sorulmasına
hükmeden mahkeme heyeti, soruşturma kapsamında ifadesi alınarak tutuklanan Kurmay
Albay Murat ünlüğden ele geçirildiği iddia edilen kayıt ve belgelerin de onaylı
suretlerinin istenmesini karara bağladı.

Mahkeme heyeti, kamuoyunda "İnternet Andıcı" davası olarak bilinen
"Kamuoyunu yönlendirme amaçlı internet siteleri" davasındaki sanıklar emekli
Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız, Tümgeneral Hıfzı üubuklu, emekli Albay Dursun üiçek, sivil
memur Bülent Sarıkahyağnın onaylı ifade örneklerinin getirtilerek dosyaya
konulmasına hükmetti.

İddianame ve belgelerde adı geçen, İbrahim şahin ve irtibatlı olduğu
sanıkların mesajlaşmalarında yer alan "Matilda Sansaryan" adlı kadın hakkında
bir bilgi olup olmadığını MİT, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Jandarma Genel
Komutanlığı, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğünden sorulmasını kararlaştıran mahkeme
heyeti, bu kadınla ilgili bir ihbar yapılıp yapılmadığının da bildirilmesini
istedi.

Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına yazı yazılmasını kararlaştıran mahkeme
heyeti, AK Partiğye ilişkin Anayasa Mahkemesine açılan kapatma davasıyla ilgili
olarak Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca yapılan soruşturmada görev alan
Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Savcılarının kimler olduğu, soruşturmanın hangi aşamasında
soruşturmaya katıldıklarının ayrıntılı olarak sorulmasını hükme bağladı.

Bu arada, daha önceden mahkemenin talebi üzerine, AK Partiğnin
katılmasına ilişkin dava dosyasının bir örneği Anayasa Mahkemesince mahkemeye
gönderilmişti.


20.09.2011 15:45 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Ergenekon sanığına 'paranoid şizofreni' tanısı*


*
Serpil KIRKESER/İSTANBUL,(DHA)*

BİRİNCİ Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanığı İsmail Yıldız’a, Bakırköy Ruh ve Sinir Hastalıkları Hastanesi’nde 'Paranoid şizofreni’ tanısı konuldu. Adli Tıp Kurumu’nda yarın muayene edilecek İsmail Yıldız’ın avukatı da tanı üzerine mahkemeye dilekçe sunarak, müvekkilinin tahliyesini istedi.

Birinci Ergenekon davası bakan İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi heyeti, Siyasi Ekonomik Sosyal Araştırmalar ve Strateji Geliştirme Merkezi (SESAR) Başkanı İsmail Yıldız’ı, ruh sağlığı konusunda rapor hazırlanması için Bakırköy Ruh ve Sinir Hastalıkları Hastanesi’ne sevk etmişti. Son aylarda duruşma salonunda tuhaf davranışlar sergileyen ve hızlı kilo kaybettiği gözlenen Yıldız, kendisini dünyanın en büyük, en gizli ve en önemli istihbarat örgütü TULE’nin Başkanı olduğunu iddia etmişti. Duruşmada kağıt peçeteyi kıvırıp telefonmuş gibi kullanan, notlar alan Yıldız, açıklamaları ve davranışları üzerine Bakırköy Ruh ve Sinir Hastalıkları Hastanesi’ne sevk edilmişti. Yıldız hakkında 57 günlük gözetim sonunda hastane Yıldız’a "Paranoid şizofreni" tanısı koydu. Bakırköy Ruh ve Sinir Hastalıkları Hastanesi’nin verdiği rapor üzerine mahkeme heyeti verdiği karar ile Yıldız’ın Adli Tıp Kurumu’na sevk etti. Hakkındaki sağlık raporları ile birlikte yarın sevki gerçekleşecek olan Yıldız için ruh sağlığı konusunda son kararı Adli Tıp Uzmanları verecek.

*YILDIZ’IN AVUKATI TAHLİYE TALEBİNDE BULUNDU

*İsmail Yıldız’ın avukatı Dursun Yassıkaya da Bakırköy Ruh ve Sinir Hastalıkları Hastanesi’nin koyduğu tanı üzerine mahkemeye dilekçe sunarak müvekkilinin tahliyesini istedi. Sanık Yıldız’ın 4 yıldır tutuklu olduğunun vurgulandığı dilekçede, "Bakırköy Ruh ve Sinir Hastalıkları Hastanesi’nin uzman hekimlerince paranoid fikirlerle ilintili şizofreni tanısı konularak Yıldız’ın tedavisinin imkansızlığı gerekçesi ile fiil ehliyetinin olmadığına karar verildiğini öğrenmiş bulunuyoruz. Hukuk açısından fiil ehliyeti olmayan şahsın ceza ehliyeti olmayacağı da konulan teşhis ile kesindir. Hal böyle olunca, ehliyetsiz sanığın tutukluluğunun devamı hukukun hiçbir alnında hiçbir gerekçe ile gerçekleştirilmez. Müvekkilin içinde bulunduğu durum ile ilgili olarak, yasal denetim mekanizmalarının işletilerek, tahliyesine karar verilmesini talep ederiz" ifadelerine yer verildi.*

PARANOİD şİZOFRENİ NEDİR?

*şizofreni, kişide, sanrılar (hezeyanlar) ve varsanılarla (halüsinasyonlar) karakterize olarak görülen, düşünce ve duygulanım bozukluğu ile ortaya çıkan bir hastalık olarak tanımlanabilir. Paranoid şizofrenler, zamanlarının çoğunu hayal kurarak, kendi kendilerine anlamsız şeyler söyleyerek geçirirler. üevreleri tarafından anlamlandırılamayan garip davranışları vardır. Bu kişiler, kendilerine iltifat edilmesini bile olumsuz yorumlarlar. Kendilerine yardım edilme çabalarını, kendilerinin yetersiz algılanması olarak algılarlar ve bu nedenle geri çevirirler. Paranoid şizofrenlerin sanrı olarak tanımlanabilecek bazı düşünceleri vardır. üeşitli sesler duyduklarını iddia edebilirler ve görüntülerden bahsedebilirler.


20.09.2011 20:46 */ VATAN



*

----------


## bozok

*Yıldıray Oğur Haklı üıktı: Ergenekon üyle Bir ürgütmüş ki...*




Hrant Dink davasında sona yaklaşılırken, yeni bir garabet ortaya çıktı. 

Savcı mahkemeye sunduğu mütaalada, Dink cinayetinin "Ergenekon"'un Trabzon'daki bir hücresi tarafından gerçekleştirildiğini iddia etti. 

*Teröristlere evlat, evlatlarına terörist muamelesi yapılan bir ülkede, varlığı kanıtlanmamış bir örgütten ve hücrelerinden kesin bir dille sözedilip, bizzat "Ergenekon" mahkemelerinin aldığı kararları gözardı edebiliyor. Garipsenen bu değil.
*
Zekeriya üz'ü savcı yapan Allah, bu yumurtaya da can vermiş olabilir. 

Esas sorun şu: 

Trabzon'daki "Ergenekon" hücresi olduğu iddia edilen yapının başında Yasin Hayal ve Erhan Tuncel mevcut. *Erhan Tuncel, AKP hükümeti tarafından Emniyet İstihbaratının başına getirilen Ramazan Akyürek tarafından Emniyet'in resmi yardımcı istihbarat elemanı (YIE) yapılmış ve cinayet öncesinde bir çok kez faydalanılmış bir isim.* 

Dink cinayetini işleyen bir hücre var ise, bu hücrenin içinde elemanı olan ve her türlü bilgisi olmasına rağmen bu hücrenin faaliyetlerini engelle(ye)meyen bir de Trabzon Emniyeti var. Ve bu emniyetin üst düzey yetkilileri daha sonra AKP tarafından Emniyet istihbaratın üst düzeyine taşınmış isimler.

Bu karmaşık ilişkilerin bütün ayrıntıları _"Ergenekon"_ sanığı olarak içeri alınan Nedim şener'in , İstihbarat Yalanları kitabında deşifre edilmiş durumda. 

şimdi buyrun bu bilmeceyi çözün...

"Ergenekon"'un Trabzon hücresi Dink cinayetini işliyor...

"Ergenekon" operasyonunu yürüten Emniyet'in üst düzey yetkilileri bu hücreyi bildikleri ve içine sızdıkları halde cinayeti engelle(ye)miyor...

"Ergenekon"'un Trabzon hücresi olduğu iddia edilen hücreyi bütün ayrıntıları ile deşifre eden Nedim şener, "Ergenekon" üyesi olmak suçlaması ile içeri alınıyor...

_(Bu durumda Nedim şener, kendi örgütünün hücresini deşifre eden örgüt elemanı olarak tarihe geçiyor)_ 

Bu iddia ile Ramazan Akyürek ve dolayısı ile onu yükselten AKP de "Ergenekon"'a bulaştırılmış oluyor. 

Hukuktan vazgeçtik; mesleğine ve kendisine saygısı olan birinin sorması gereken sorular bunlar. 

AB-D derin devletinin gözde veletleri olan *Genç Sivillerin* içinden çıkıp Taraf'ta köşelendirilen Yıldıray Oğur zamanında "Ergenekon"'la ilgili şu inciyi sarfetmişti:

*"Ergenekon öyle bir örgüttür ki, üye olduğunuzun bile farkına varmazsınız"*

Anlaşılan bu yeni iddia sonrası Yıldıray Oğur az bile söylediği anlaşılıyor. Bu inciyi şöyle geliştirmek lazım:

*"Ergenekon öyle bir örgüttür ki, örgütü soruşturanlar da, örgütü deşifre edenler de farkında olmadan örgütün üyesi olabilirler"*

"Ergenekon" süreci sadece hukuku ve vicdanı değil, aklı ve ahlakı da kirleterek yoluna devam ediyor. Kraldan çok kralcılar artık bizzat krala zarar vermeye başlıyor.

*
AüIK İSTİHBARAT /* 20 Eylül 2011

----------


## bozok

*2 Ergenekon savcısının özel yetkisi kaldırıldı*



*üzel yetkili İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcılarının yetkileri ellerinden alındı*

*Damla GüLER / VATAN İSTİHBARAT*

üZEL yetkili İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcıları Mehmet Ergül ve Selim Berna Altayğın özel yetkileri kaldırıldı. Beşiktaşğtaki İstanbul Adliyesiğnde görevli özel yetkili savcı Mehmet Ergülğün geçtiğimiz günlerde özel yetkilerinin alınması için Hakimler Savcılar Yüksek Kuruluğna başvuruda bulunduğu öğrenilirken, Altayğın yetkilerinin kaldırılması yönünde herhangi bir talebinin olmadığı ve henüz resmi bir tebligat yapılmadığı öğrenildi.

*Altay yargılanıyor

Hrant Dink davası, Balyoz Darbe Planı, Kafes Planı gibi pek çok önemli dosyada görev alan Altay hakkında, 2008ğde Beyoğlu Başsavcılığığnca soruşturma başlatıldı. Soruşturmanın tamamlanmasının ardından ise dosya özel yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Selim Berna Altayğın 1ğinci sınıf savcı olması nedeniyle yargılamanın yapılabilmesi için Yargıtayğa gönderildi. Altay, Yargıtay 5. Ceza Dairesiğnde ğgörevi kötüye kullanmakğ, ğrüşvet almakğ, ğrüşvet vermekğ, ğgörevini yapan yargı mensubunu etkilemekğ ve ğsuç işlemek için çete kurmakğ suçlamalarıyla yargılanıyor. 

Balyoz savcısıydı

Savcı Mehmet Ergül ise, Balyoz davasında koordinatör savcı olarak görev yapmıştı. Ergül son olarak yeni kurulan 15ğinci Ağır Ceza Mahkemesiğnin duruşma savcılığına atanmıştı.


*22.09.2011 03:10* / VATAN



*

----------


## bozok

*"Ergenekon bağlantısı" üzdü*

*

İkinci Ergenekon davasının tutuklu sanığı Mustafa Balbay, Hrant Dink'in öldürülmesi davasına bakan savcının mütalaasında ''Ergenekon'' bağlantısından söz etmesini hüzünle karşıladığını söyledi.
*
*22 Eylül 2011 / Saat: 17:13*

*İSTANBUL -*İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, İbrahim şahin'in talimatları doğrultusunda suikast ve tedhiş planlarını gerçekleştirmek için oluşturulan S-1 listesinde adı yer aldığı iddia edilen özel harekat polislerinden Kemalettin Balcı'nın savunması alındı.

Bir süre tutuklu yargılandıktan sonra tahliye olan Balcı, halen Iğdır üzel Harekat şubesi'nde görevli olduğunu belirterek, Hakkari üzel Harekat şubesi'nde görevliyken müdürü olan Servet Kaynak'ın Antalya'ya atandığını ve Ekim 2008'de kendisine telefon ettiğini söyledi.

Balcı, *''Servet Kaynak, bizim şube müdürümüzdü. Kendisine güvenirim. Servet Amirim telefon edip 'Yurt dışında göreve gelir misin?' diye sorunca kabul ettim. O dönemde oğlum hastaydı. Ameliyatı için Erzurum Atatürk üniversitesine gitmiştik. üok da düşünecek durumda değildim. Bütün bilgilerim, benim bilgimin dışında İbrahim şahin'e iletilmiş. Bilgilerin İbrahim şahin'e verileceğini bilsem böyle bir görevi kabul etmezdim''* dedi.

Balcı, çapraz sorgusu sırasında *''Kaynak, artık amiriniz değil. Daire başkanlığında da çalışmıyor. Başka ilde. Size emir verme yetkisi var mı? Hele yurt dışı görevi hiç veremez. En fazla torpil, referans olabilir''* şeklindeki sözler üzerine şunları kaydetti:

*''Kaynak, 'görev yazısı gelecek' demişti. Uzun süreli olacağını söylemişti. Ben bilgilerimi güvendiğim, hiçbir olumsuzluğunu görmediğim amirime gönderiyorum. 'Yurt dışına gelmiyorum' desem bunlar başıma gelmeyecekti. Ben 'Torpil ile değil, hakkımla yurt dışı göreve gitmek istiyorum' dedim. Yurt dışı göreve gidenlere yüksek maaş verilir, buradaki maaşları da devam eder*.'' Balcı, ilçelere gelen devlet büyüklerinin korunmasında görev yaptığını belirterek, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın da yol güzergahındaki güvenliğinde görevli olduğunu söyledi.

*"HüZüNLE KARşILADIM"*
Tutuklu sanık Mustafa Balbay da terör örgütü üyesi olduğu iddiasıyla yargılandığını anımsatarak, geçen gün koğuşa gittiğinde televizyonda Hrant Dink cinayeti davasına bakan savcının *''Cinayetin* Ergenekon* terör örgütünün Trabzon'da faaliyet gösteren bir hücre yapılanması tarafından işlenmiş olduğu değerlendirilmektedir''* şeklindeki mütalaasını gördüğünü söyledi.

Balbay, ''(*Ergenekon işlemiştir) dediğini duydum. Hüzünle karşıladım. Biz burada acı çekiyoruz. Empati yapmanızı diliyorum. Gerçeğin ortaya çıkmasını istiyoruz''* dedi. Dava kapsamında ifadeleri alınan özel harekat polisleriyle hiç bağlantılarının olmadığını ifade eden Balbay, *''Polislere baktım, hepsi civan gibi delikanlılar. Ancak hiçbirini tanımıyorum. İlk kez burada gördüm. İfadesi alınan sanıklar her soru sorulduğunda 'Servet Kaynak'a sorun' diyor. Emir düzeyinde olmuş. Kaynak, 32 ay tutuklu kaldıktan sonra 5 hafta önce tahliye edildi. Keşke 32 ay serbest kalsaydı da şimdi burada olsaydı. Kaynak, her şeyin sorulacağı gün ortada yok''*diye konuştu.

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzese de Kaynak'ın savunmasının alındığını, bu konuların Kaynak'a sorulduğunu, gerekirse mahkemeye çağrılabileceğini söyledi. Balbay da ''Siz sonra bakarız diyorsunuz ama biz tutukluyuz. Acı çekiyoruz'' diyerek, sanıkların her sorunun muhatabının Servet Kaynak olduğu anlamına gelen cevaplar verdiğini anlattı. Kemalettin Balcı da *''Servet amirim de olsa benim söyleyeceklerim bunlardan ibarettir''* derken, Balbay *''Servet Kaynak burada olsaydı her şey ortaya çıkacaktı''*diye konuştu.

*MECLİS TUTANAKLARINI İNCELEYECEK*
İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel'in Ağustos ayındaki duruşmada verdiği ''1996'daki Susurluk kazası sonrasında TBMM bünyesinde oluşturulan komisyona 'Ergenekon' örgütü konusunda ihbar gitmiştir. *'Ergenekon* örgütü' bir ihbar telefaksı olsa dahi TBMM'nin bilgisi dahilindedir. O zaman yapılamayan araştırmanın bugünkü TBMM'ce yapılıp yapılmayacağı kuşkusuz ki yüce meclisin takdirinde bulunmaktadır'' şeklindeki mütalaasına atıfta bulunan Balbay, ''Meclis tutanaklarını getirtip, Ergenekon'un nasıl geçtiğine bakacağım. Burada paylaşacağım'' dedi. Duruşma, Kemalettin Balcı'nın çapraz sorgusuyla devam ediyor.

Bu arada, duruşmaya ara verildiği sırada salondaki sanıkların, yakınlarına, yağmur nedeniyle koğuşları su bastığını söylediği duyuldu. Suyun camlardan geldiğini belirten sanıklar, suyu havlular ve gazete kağıtlarına sardıkları atletleriyle engellemeye çalıştıklarını belirttiler.


*GAZETEPORT*

----------


## bozok

*MİT OSLO'YA GİDECEğİNE NİYE SİLİVRİ CEZAEVİNE GİTMİYOR
*


25.09.2011* 13:01*

MİT ğ PKK görüşmelerinin sızdırılması tartışılmaya devam ediyor. Hükümet kanadı en üst düzeyde bu görüşmelere sahip çıkıyor ve* ğdoğru olduğunuğ*dile getiriyor.

Keza medyanın büyük bir kısmı, PKK terörünün sona ermesinde böylesi müzakerelerin olması gerektiğini ve devamını savunuyor.

Burada görüşmelerin doğruluğu / yanlışlığı meselesine girmeyeceğiz. Haberimizin konusu başka...

Odatv iddianamesinin 19. sayfasında (tıpkı diğer Ergenekon iddianamelerinde olduğu gibi) özetle şöyle yazıyor:
*
ğPKK terör örgütünü Ergenekon yönetiyor!ğ*

Durun, bitmedi; Odatv iddianamesinin 20. sayfasında daha fantastik bir cümle karşımıza çıkıyor. 

Aynen okuyalım:
*
ğYalçın Küçük'ün PKK terör örgütünü ve elebaşını yönetip yönlendirdiği ve bu örgütle olan ilişkileri açıkça ortaya çıkmıştır.ğ*

Sadece yönetmekle kalmıyor!

Odatv iddianamesi (19. sayfa) bakın ne diyor:
*
ğPKK yönetim kadrolarının başarısızlık nedeniyle tasfiye edilerek, yerlerine Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri mensuplarından seçilecek olan genç, donanımlı ve uygun subayların atanması sağlanmalıdır...ğ*

Gülmeyin! İddianamede böyle yazıyor!

Peki...

Madem, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin savcıları, PKK'yı ğErgenekon'un yönettiğiniğ tespit etmişse...

Madem, Ergenekon'un hem PKK'yı hem de Abdullah ücalan'ı yönetip yönlendirdiği, PKK üst düzey kadrolarını bile değiştirebildiği ortaya çıkmışsa...

O zaman...

Ne gerek var taa Oslo'lara kadar gitmeye? Bu kadar zahmet çekmeye?

İşte Silivri Cezaevi yanı başınızda!

Niye gidip ğPKK'nın asıl yöneticileriyleğ görüşmüyorsunuz?

Yoksa... Yoksa...

MİT de mi inanmıyor bu iddianamelerde yazılanlara?!

Sahi, gerçekten bu kirli oyuna inanan var mı acaba?

Meselenin bam teli şurada:

Ergenekon davasına bakan 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi MİT'e sordu:*ğErgenekon örgütüyle ilgili ne biliyorsunuz?ğ*

MİT mahkemeye şu yanıtı verdi:
*
ğErgenekon diye bir örgütün olduğuna dair elimizde bir bulgu ve kanıt yoktur.ğ*

Gelelim, haberimizin görselinde yazan *ğkara mizahğ* meselesine...

Odatv iddianamesine göre (sayfa 71); haberlerimizi *ğUlusal Medya 2010ğ* adlı virüslü paçavraya uygun olarak, *ğkara mizah yaparakğ* yazıyormuşuz!

Acaba savcılık makamı bu haberi de o virüslü dokümanlara *ğuygundurğ* diye değerlendirecek mi?!
*

Odatv.com


*

----------


## bozok

*Zeus’u ‘Deyus’ yaptılar
*


*Nedim şener'in Uğur Dündar'a "Zeus" şeklindeki hitabı Oda TV iddinamesindeki dinleme kaydında "deyus" olarak geçti.*

3 Ekim 2011 08:26

Oda TV iddianamesinin ek delillerinin bulunduğu klasörlerin içinde yer alan bir dinleme kaydı, davanın sanığı gazeteci Nedim şener ile Star TV Haber DaireBaşkanı Uğur Dündar arasındaki esprili bir telefonkonuşmasının yanlış anlama nedeniyle çok farklı bir şekilde tutanağa geçirildiğini ortaya koyuyor.

*Sağol Apollon
*
şener’in Dündar’a telefonda Yunan mitolojisindeki en kudretli tanrı olan Zeus’u kastederek “Yüce Zeus” diye hitap etmesine karşılık, bu ifade, dinlemeyi yapan polis memuru tarafından “Yüce Deyus” diye anlaşılınca yazıya da bu şekilde döküldü. Dündar da şener’e espriyle karşılık vermek üzere yine Yunan mitolojisine başvuruyor, ona “Apollon” diye sesleniyor. Apollon, müziğin, sanatların, güneşin, ateşin ve şiirin tanrısı. Bu arada şener’in Dündar’a “Yüce Zeus” diye takılmasının gerisinde Hürriyet yazarı Yılmaz üzdil’in Ayşe Arman’a verdiği Hürriyet Cumartesi ekinde 1 Kasım 2008 tarihinde yayınlanan mülakatında Star TV’de birlikte çalıştığı Uğur Dündar’dan “Televizyonculuğun Zeus’udur o” diye söz etmesi yatıyor. üğrenildiğine göre, Nedim şener, bu olaydan sonra Arena programında birlikte ekrana çıktığı Uğur Dündar’a espri olsun diye “Yüce Zeus” diye hitap etti.
‘Delil’ dosyasında

Bu konudaki ilginç bir diyalog iddianameye ek 22 numaralı klasörün içinde bulunan 16 Temmuz 2009 tarihli konuşmatutanağında yer alıyor. Delil dosyasındaki bilgilere göre, saat 17.28’de yapılan ve toplam 57 saniye süren konuşma “İletişim tespit tutanağı”na göre şöyle geçiyor:

UğUR DüNDAR: Efendim Nedim.
NEDİM şENER: En içten dileklerimle sizi selamlıyorum yüce Deyus.
UD: ... (gülüyor)
Nş: Ama yani bunu kalbimle inanarak ve tasdik ederek yani şey yaparak söylüyorum yüce Deyus.
UD: Sağol sağol.
Nş: Bundan sonra siz bana diyorsunuz ya albay Nedim diye ben de size sayın Deyus...
UD: Sağol Apollon sağol Apollon.
Nş: Eyvallah abicim, maçta mısınız.
UD: üocuklarlan basketbol idmanındayız.
Nş: üyle mi tamam hadi bakalım.
UD: Hadi.
Nş: Peki hürmetler.
UD: Sağol sağol.
Nş: üok güzel olmuş.


*MYNET*

----------


## bozok

*Tümgeneral Karataş'tan Facebook'lu savunma
*


*Teslim olan Tümgeneral Beyazıt Karataş, soruşturma başlatılmadan önce kızına ait Facebook sayfasına gelen mesaja dikkat çekti*

*Serpil KIRKESER İSTANBUL DHA*

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde 28 sanığın yargılandığı İkinci Balyoz Davası'nın 2. duruşmasının görülmesine devam ediyor. Mahkeme başkanı ümer Diken hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan Tümgeneral Beyazıt Karataş'ı kürsüye çağırdı. Karataş evli ve bir kızı olduğunu ve hala Diyarbakır 2. Hava Kuvvet Komutan Yardımcısı olarak görev yaptığını söyledi.

*KARATAş SUüLAMALARI REDDETTİ*

Aylık gelirinin 5 bin 500 TL olduğunu belirten Karataş hakkındaki suçlamaları reddetti. Sanık Karataş, avukatı aracılığıyla mahkeme heyetine iki ayrı dilekçe sunduğunu belirtti. Sanık Karataş, iddianameye göre 2003 yılı Kasım ayında sanık Tümgeneral Nedim Güngör Kurubaş'a 'devirteslim.doc' isimli dijital veriyi teslim ettiği iddiasıyla suçlandığını hatırlattı. Karataş, 25 Ağustos 2003 tarihinde Washington Silahlı Kuvvetler Ateşeliği'ne teslim olduğunu ve 4 Eylül 2005 tarihinde ise Türkiye'ye döndüğünü söyledi. Karataş, sanık Tümgeneral Nedim Güngör Kurubaş'ın 15 Eylül 2005'de Washington'da aynı göreve kendisinin yerine atandığını belirtti. Karataş, sanık Kurubaş ile 4 yıl boyunca görüşmediklerini ve iddia edilen dijital veriyi Kurubaş'a iddia edilen tarihte vermesinin mümkün olmadığını savundu.

*"BABANIZI KARALAMAK İSTİYORLAR"*

İddianamede Oraj Hava Harekat Planı'nda tali bölge komutan yardımcısı olarak adının bulunduğunu belirten Karataş, böyle bir görevde yer almasının, konumu itibariyle mümkün olmadığını belirtti. Karataş, soruşturma başlatılmadan önce kızına ait facebook sayfasına 'şikayet et' konu başlığı ile bir mesaj geldiğini ifade etti. Karataş, mesajın içerisinde ise "Sizi rahatsız etmek istemem ama babanızı karalamak istiyorlar. Kendisi başarılı bir subay. Altta, bazı fotoğrafların yer aldığı bir link var" yazdığını söyledi. Karataş, "Linke tıkladığınızda açılmıyor ve bilgisayarınız kilitleniyor. Sonuçta açmayı başardık. Bir general ve yanında da bir balyoz karikatürü bulunuyordu linkte. Daha soruşturma açılmadan böyle bir mesajın gelmiş olması da düşündürücüdür" şeklinde konuştu. Avukat

Ali Fahir Kayacan ile müvekkilinin tutuksuz yargılanmasını talep etti.

*TRT SPİKERİ ZORA 82 SAYFALIK İDDİANAMEYİ OKUYOR*

Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Diken yakalama kararı bulunan Tümgeneral Beyazıt Karataş hakkında tutuklama olup olmayacağına ilişkin kararın gün içinde verileceği belirtti. Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Diken davaya ilişkin iddianamenin okunacağını söyledi. TRT spikeri ümer Faruk Zora, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Savcısı Hüseyin Ayar tarafından hazırlanan 82 sayfalık iddianameyi okumaya başladı.

*SANIKLARIN 20 YILA KADAR HAPSİ İSTENİYOR*

İddianamede Balyoz soruşturması kapsamında Emekli Albay Hakan Büyük'ün Eskişehir'deki evinde Balyoz Planı'nın devamı niteliğindeki belgelerin ele geçirildiği iddia ediliyor. Ele geçirilen belgelerin ihbar mailiyle ortaya çıktığının anlatıldığı iddianamede, Hakan Büyük'ün ikametinde yapılan aramada çok sayıda dijital malzemenin ele geçirildiği belirtiliyor. İddianamede, yapılan incelemede "dosyalarım" isimli klasörde İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca yürütülen "Balyoz Planı" soruşturmasıyla ilgili birçok belgenin yer aldığının belirlendiğide ifade ediliyor. İddianamede, bu belgelerin "Suga" ve "Oraj" harekat planlarıyla ilgili daha önceden elde edilememiş yeni deliller olduklarının anlaşıldığı vurgulanıyor. İkinci "Balyoz Planı" davası kapsamında Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı ile Tümgeneral İsmail Taş'ın da aralarında bulunduğu 21'i tutuklu 28 sanığın "Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümetini ortadan kaldırmaya eksik teşebbüs" suçundan 20'şer yıla kadar hapis cezası isteniyor. Harp Akademileri eski Komutanı olan Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı, son Yüksek Askeri şura (YAş) toplantısında YAş üyeliğine atanmıştı.


03.10.2011 13:41 /* VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz hakimi Akçay: Yargılama adil olmalı*



Birinci Balyoz davasında 162 sanığın tutukluluğa yaptığı itiraz reddedildi. İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı şeref Akçay karara muhalefet şerhi koydu ve *ğGerekçe olarak delillerin henüz toplanmaması gösteriliyor. Hangi delliller toplanacaktır?ğ* diye sordu.

*ğBalyozğ hakiminden adil yargılama uyarısı*
Sanıkların tahliye taleplerinin reddedilmesine muhalefet şerhi koyan Hakim şeref Akçay, ğHangi delilleri toplayacaksınız?ğ diye sordu.

Birinci Balyoz davasında emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğanğın da aralarında bulunduğu 162 sanığın tutukluluğa yaptıkları itiraz, İstanbul 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından reddedildi. İki üye hakimin oy çokluğu ile alınan karara, mahkeme başkanı şeref Akçay muhalefet şerhi koydu. Ayrıca 28 sanıklı 2. balyoz davası ile 196 sanıklı 1. balyoz davası birleştirildi. Toplam sanık sayısı 224 oldu. Emekli orgeneraller üetin Doğan, eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek ve MHP milletvekili emekli Korgeneral Engin Alanğın da aralarında bulunduğu 196 sanıklı davada tutuklu yargılanan 162 sanık, İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesiğnin tahliye taleplerini reddetmesi üzerine, itiraz haklarını kullanarak bir üst mahkeme olan 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesiğne başvurmuştu. Ancak bu mahkeme de 22 Ağustos 2011 tarihinde verdiği kararla sanıkların itirazını reddetti. üye hakimler Mehmet Ekinci ile Birol Bilenğin oy çokluğu ile alınan ret kararına, mahkeme başkanı şeref Akçay muhalif kaldı. Mahkeme Başkanı şeref Akçay 9 sayfalık muhalefet şerhinde, tutukluluk halinin devamı gerçeklerinde ğdelillerin henüz toplanmamaşı olmasınınğ gösterildiğini belirterek şöyle devam etti: ğHangi deliller toplanacaktır. Duruşmaların yapıldığı günden beri 30ğdan fazla duruşma yapılmış, dosyadaki mevcut delillerin dışında sanıkların suçlarının sübutuna ilişkin delil toplanması yönünde herhagi bir ara karar verilmemiştir. Tutuklu da olsa tutuksuz da olsa resmi kuruluşlara yazılan bu yazıları değiştirme etkileme ihtimali yoktur.ğ üte yandan İkinci ğBalyoz Planığ davası kapsamında hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan Tümgeneral Beyazıt Karataş mahkemece tutuklandı. İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, mahkeme heyeti tarafından taleplere ilişkin alınan ara kararlar Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Diken tarafından açıklandı. Buna göre mahkeme heyeti, görevsizlik kararı verilmesi yönündeki talepleri reddetti.

*Corağya 2. tutuklama*
üte yandan, ikinci ğAmirallere suikast girişimiğ davası kapsamında tutuklu olan Koramiral Deniz Cora, ğBalyoz Planığ soruşturması kapsamında ifade verdi. üzel yetkili savcı Hüseyin Ayar tarafından sorgulanan Cora, ğdarbeye teşebbüsğ suçundan Nöbetçi 15. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesince tutuklandı. 


03/10/2011 - 22:09:53 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*'Geçmiş darbelerin hıncı bizden çıkarılıyor'*


*AA*

"Balyoz planı" davasının tutuklu sanığı Kurmay Albay Mustafa ünsel, "Henüz doğmadığım 1960 ihtilalinin, öğrenci olduğum 12 Eylülğün, uygulamalarının çoğunu yanlış bulduğum 28 şubatğın hıncı bizden çıkartılıyormuş gibi hissediyorum" dedi.

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada savunmasını yapan ünsel, hakkındaki suçlamayı şiddetle reddettiğini belirterek, savunma değil suçlama yapacağını söyledi.

İlki 22 şubat 2010 olmak üzere geçen yıl 2 kez tutuklanıp tahliye edilerek 4 ay tutuklu kaldığını anlatan ünsel, bu yıl yine şubat ayında tutuklanıp özgürlüğünün gasp edildiğini, bundan dolayı ruhunun bu haksızlığa isyan halinde olduğunu dile getirdi.



"Post modern darbe diye yakın tarihin kayıtlarına giren 28 şubat süreci
ile ilgili dava açılsın bakalım" diyen ünsel, "Bu hiç gündeme getirilmez. O
dönemin en namlı generalini yandaş ticari kuruluşlarda danışman olarak
çalıştıracaksın, onunla ABDğlerde JINSA denilen Yahudi kuruluşunda sarmaş dolaş
olacaksın, beni de darbeci olarak yargılatacaksın. Bu durumu şiddetle kınıyorum"
şeklinde konuştu.

Bir ihtilal mahkemesinde yargılandığı düşüncesine hakim olduğunu ifade
eden ünsel, "Henüz doğmadığım 1960 ihtilalinin, öğrenci olduğum 12 Eylülğün,
uygulamalarının çoğunu yanlış bulduğum 28 şubatğın hıncı bizden çıkartılıyormuş
gibi hissediyorum. şu anda aslında demokrasi görünümlü bir darbe, bir dikta
rejimi yaşıyoruz. 12 Eylülğde, 28 şubatğta neler olduysa bugün de benzer, hatta
daha da kötü şeyler oluyor. 12 Eylül ve 28 şubatğın arkasında kim varsa
bugünkünün arkasında da aynı güç var" dedi.

ünsel, 31 yıl boyunca teniyle bütünleşen ama şimdi ayrı düştüğü
üniformasıyla konuştuğunu belirterek, şunları kaydetti:

"İhanet odaklarıyla işbirliği yaparak, tarafımıza bu iftiraların
atılmasına ve geleceğimizin haksız yere karartılmasına, hürriyetimizin gasp
edilmesine sebep oldular. Onları lanetliyorum. Bu ihanetleri unutulmayacak.
Gelecekleri için geçmişlerini satan bu çakalları suçluyorum. En büyük kinimiz
onlaradır. Lanetimiz gelecek kuşaklarını da kucaklayacaktır."

*-Eski komutanlarına eleştiri- 

Suçlayacağı bir başka grubun ise geçmişte "Komutanım" dedikleri kişiler
olduğunu kaydeden ünsel, şöyle devam etti:

"Asker lafı eğmeden, bükmeden söyler. Sorulduğunda ğVar da diyemem, yok
da diyememğ diyen sevgili komutanım şimdi rahat uyuyabiliyor musun? Ya sen, durup
dururken saçma Nisan bildirisi yayımlayarak siyasete şekil vermeye çalışan pek
sevgili komutanım. Biz cezaevinde mağdur iken zırhlı aracınla gezmekten mutlu
oluyor musun? Sahi şu Dolmabahçeğde baş yetkili ile sen ne konuştun? Hangi konuda
ikna edildin? Yoksa bizlere yapılacak operasyonlara yeşil ışık orada mı yakıldı?
Ne verdin? Sana da mı kaset gönderdiler yoksa? Yıllarca görev nedeniyle ayrı
kaldığım eşimden ve çocuklarımdan hukuksuzca ayrı bırakılırken siz torunlarınızı
gönül rahatlığıyla sevebiliyor musunuz?"

Grevde olan komutanlarına seslenen ünsel, "(üok üzülüyoruz. Hukuki
süreç, sabır) diyenlere, silah arkadaşlığı ölmüş diyorum. Yönetiyorum
zannettiğiniz ordunun sahte CDğlerle beli kırılmış siz kime komutanlık
yaptığınızı sanıyorsunuz?" dedi.

-Tümgeneral Helvacıoğlu-

Tutuklu sanıklardan Tümgeneral Halil Helvacıoğlu da hakkındaki
suçlamalara değinerek, dava konusu seminere katılmadığını, ne konuşulduğunu, ne
işlendiğini bilmediğini söyledi.

Jandarmanın suç teşkil eden olaylarla ilgili mahkeme kararıyla kişilere
ait bilgileri alabildiğini ifade eden Helvacıoğlu, "Jandarmada suç işlemiş olan
kişilerin kayıtları vardır. Suç işleyen kişilere ait bilgi havuzu vardır.
Jandarmanın istihbarat yönünden yetkisi kendi sorumluluk bölgesiyle ilgilidir.
Son yıllarda da bu yetki daraltılmıştır" dedi.

Jandarma generallerinin fişlendiğine ilişkin belgede kendi adının 10ğuncu
sırada "Güvenilir" şeklinde yazıldığını ifade eden Helvacıoğlu, bunun kendi
iradesi dışında ve gıyabında yazıldığını, kendisini bağlamadığını, bunu yazan
kişiyi ilgilendirdiğini kaydetti.

Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığına çıktığı belirtilen belgeler arasında
sanıklardan Süha Tanyeriğne ait olduğu iddia edilen notta "Albay Helvacıoğlu"
olarak yer aldığını belirten Helvacıoğlu, "Burada isim yoktur. Rütbe farklıdır.
Soyadı benzerliğinden şahsım olduğu kanaatine varılamaz. Ben belirtilen tarihte 2
yıllık generaldim" dedi.

*Duruşma, sanıkların savunmalarının alınmasıyla devam ediyor.*


*06.10.2011 15:25* / VATAN



*

----------


## bozok

*Sanıklar duruşma salonuna sığmadı
*


*Serpil KIRKESER/İSTANBUL, (DHA)*

ARALARINDA YAş üyesi Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı’nın da bulunduğu İkinci Balyoz Davası’nın, "Balyoz Planı" davasıyla birleşmesinin ardından yapılan ilk duruşmada sanıklar duruşma salonuna sığmadı.

"Balyoz Planı" iddialarına ilişkin 224 emekli ve muvazzaf askerin yargılandığı davanın 44. duruşmasının görülmesine devam ediliyor. İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nce Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesi’ndeki salonda yapılan duruşmaya, eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, Eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, MHP İstanbul Milletvekili Emekli Korgeneral Engin Alan ve emekli Albay Dursun üiçek’in de aralarında bulunduğu 168 tutuklu sanık hazır bulundu.

YAş üyesi Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı’nın da aralarında bulunduğu 16 tutuklu sanık ise duruşmaya katılmadı. Duruşmada ayrıca 27 tutuksuz sanık da hazır bulundu. Hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan sanıklar Ergin Saygun ve Ahmet Sinan Ertuğrul ise duruşmaya katılmadı.

*8 TUTUKSUZ SANIK MüDAHİL AVUKATLARI İüİN AYRILAN BüLüMDE OTURDU

*İkinci Balyoz Davası’nın Balyoz Davası ile birleşmesinin ardından tutuksuz sanıklardan 8 kişi, için sanık bölümünde oturacak yer kalmayınca, bu sanıkların, basın mensuplarının da bulunduğu müdahil avukat bölümünde oturmalarına izin verildi. Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Diken üye hakim Ali Efendi Peksak tarafından mahkemeye gelen yazıların okunacağını belirtti.*

üYE HAKİM PEKSAK GELEN EVRAKLARI OKUDU

*Mahkeme heyeti, İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na yazı yazılarak üağlayan’daki Adliye Sarayı’nda bulunan en büyük duruşma salonunun sanık, sanık müdafii, müdahil ve müdahil vekili ile izleyici kapasitesinin ve sesli ve görüntülü duruşma yapma teknik alt yapısının bulunup bulunmadığı hususunda mahkemeye bilgi verilmesini istemişti. İstanbul Cumhuriyet Basavcılığı’ndan mahkemeye gelen yazıda, en büyük duruşma salonunda gizli tanık odasının olmadığı, ses mikserlerinin bulunmadığı, çoklu ses kayıt sisteminin olmadığı, sanıklar için 50, taraf avukatları için 20, izleyiciler için 50 kişilik yer olduğu belirtildi.*

ALBAY AHMET TUNCER TAHLİYESİNİ İSTEDİ

*Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Diken, tutuklu sanıkların savunmalarının alınacağını belirterek, tutuklu sanık Albay Ahmet Tuncer’i kürsüye çağırdı. Hakkındaki suçlamaları reddeden Tuncer tahliyesini ve beraatini istedi. Duruşma sanık savunmalarının alınmasıyla devam ediyor.*

DAVALAR BİRLEşMİşTİ

*10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi 3 Ekim tarihinde görülen davada İkinci "Balyoz Planı" davasının, "Balyoz Planı" davasıyla birleştirilmesine oy birliğiyle karar vermişti. Mahkeme kararında, dava dosyaları arasında hukuki ve fiiili irtibat bulunması, yargılamanın seriliği, usul ekonomisi, çelişkili kararların çıkmaması ve sanıkların hukuki durumlarının birbirini etkilemesi durumunu da dikkate alındığını belirtmişti. 196 sanıklı Balyoz davası ile 28 sanıklı İkinci Balyoz davasının birleştirilmesinin ardından toplam sanık sayısı 224’e yükseldi. Davada yargılanan tutuklu sanık sayısı 184’e, tutuksuz sanık sayısı 38 olurken emekli Orgeneral Ergin Saygun ile Tümamiral Ahmet Sinan Ertuğrul hakkında ise yakalama kararı bulunuyor.*


*06.10.2011 15:03* / VATAN



*

----------


## bozok

*'O belgeyi ben hazırladım!'*



*AA*

"Balyoz Planı" davasının tutuklu sanıklarından Yarbay Yüksel Gürcan, Gölcük Donanma Komutanlığındaki aramada çıkan belgeler arasında yer alan "Bursa ili ve ilçelerinde mülki 
amir ve belediye başkanları" isimli belgeyi kendisinin hazırladığını söyledi.

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada savunmasını yapan Gürcan, 11 No’lu CD’de "2002-2003\ JANDARMA\ BURSA BüLGE KAMU GüREVLİLERİ" isimli bir klasör bulunduğunu ve içinde "BURSA İLİ VE İLüELERİNDE MüLKİ AMİR VE BELEDİYE BAşKANLARI" adlı, 5 sayfalık, gizli ibareli word dosyası olduğunu anımsattı.

Bursa İl Jandarmada İstihbarat şube Müdürü olarak görev yaptığını ifade eden Gürcan, dönemin komutanı Arif üetin’in, fazla zamanı olmadığını belirterek, kendisinden kamu görevlileri hakkında bilgi notu hazırlamasını istediğini söyledi.

"Bu evrak daha sonra Gölcük’te çıktı" diyen Gürcan, Bursa’da görev yapan 55 belediye başkanı ve 17 kaymakamın isimleri ve görev yerlerinin yazılması, her bir şahsın isminin karşısında siyasi görüşü ve genel tutumunun yer almasına ilişkin de "Komutanımın talimatıyla hazırladım. Bunların darbeye teşebbüsle bir alakası da yoktur" diye konuştu. 

Savunmasının tamamlanmasının ardından çapraz sorgusu yapılan Gürcan’a, üye hakim Ali Efendi Peksak, "Bugüne kadar yapılan sorgularda sanıklar kendilerine böyle bir çalışma emrinin verilmediğini söyledi. Ancak siz Arif üetin’in talimatıyla belgeyi hazırladığınızı söylüyorsunuz. Bilgim kadarıyla kişiler hakkında istihbarat çalışmasının, bir suç isnadı olduğunda yapılması gerekmez mi?" diye sordu.

İl jandarma komutanının göreve başladığı zaman çalışacağı kamu görevlilerini tanımak istediğini, bu nedenle kendisinden bilgilendirme notu isteğinde bulunduğunu söyleyen Gürcan’a Peksak, "Sizin böyle bir görev tanımınız var mı? Altında imzanız olan belge, askeri yazışma usul ve esaslarına uygun mudur?" diye sordu.

"Benden özel bir belge hazırlamamı istedi. Darbeyi çağrıştıran bir evrak değildir. üalışmam askeri usullere uygundur" yanıtını veren Gürcan’a Peksak, "Bu belgenin arşive ya da herhangi bir kartona işlenmesi gerekmiyor mu?" sorusunu yöneltti. Gürcan da "Her belgenin kayda geçmesi gerekmez. Resmi üst makama gönderilen bir belge değil" dedi.

Peksak’ın, "Altında imzanız var. Bilgi notu olsaydı altında imzanızın olmaması gerekmez miydi? Bilgi notu çalışmasının TSK’da 2008’den sonra başladığı bildirildi. 2002 ve öncesinde böyle bir çalışma usulü var mıydı" diye sorduğu Gürcan, "Sadece bilgilendirme notuydu" yanıtını verdi.

Savcı Savaş Kırbaş’ın, "Madem öyle, bu bilgi notu niçin Gölcük’te yapılan aramalara kadar saklanmıştır?" sorusunu Gürcan, "Bu belgeyi saklayana sormak lazım" şeklinde yanıtladı.

Ardından sanıkların bu belgeye ilişkin sorularını yanıtlayan Gürcan, tutuklu sanıklardan Dursun üiçek’in "şifahen hazırlanan bu belgeye imza atmanıza gerek var mıydı?" sorusuna "Yoktu" yanıtını verdi. 

*ALİ AYDIN: "HER DüNEMDE MAğDUR OLDUM"

*Tutuklu sanıklardan Jandarma Tümgeneral Ali Aydın da 32 yıllık meslek hayatı boyunca hukukun dışına çıkmadığını ifade ederek, oğlunun avukat, kızının da stajyer avukat olduğunu kaydetti.

"Darbenin mağduru olan nasıl darbeci olur?" diyen Aydın, 12 Eylül’de bir siyasi partiyle bağı olduğuna dayanılarak 1.5 ay gözü kapalı maddi ve manevi işkence gördüğünü söyledi.

Hukuken aklandığını ifade eden Aydın, bundan 5 yıl sonra kurmay olduğunu anlattı.

Aydın, 28 şubat döneminde de milli değerlere bağlı olmasından dolayı suçlandığını dile getirerek, o zaman suçsuz yere birçok subayın ordudan atıldığını öne sürdü.

"Her dönemde mağdur oldum, her dönemde fişlendim, ama doğru bildiğim yoldan ayrılmayacağım" diyen Aydın, hakkındaki suçlamaları reddetti. 

Duruşmada savunmalarını yapan sanıklardan Gökhan üiloğlu, Abdurrahman Başbuğ ve Kubilay Aktaş da suçlamaları kabul etmedi. 

Sanatçı Levent Kırca’nın da bir süre izlediği duruşma yarına ertelendi.

06.10. 2011 18:44* / VATAN


*

----------


## bozok

*TİB'in anlaşılmaz 'Dink' inadı!*



*Dink davasında mahkemenin istediği bilgileri göndermeyen TİB direnmeye devam ediyor...*

*Selahattin GüNDAY/İSTANBUL, (DHA)*

Agos Gazetesi Genel Yayın Yönetmeni Hrant Dink’in öldürülmesine ilişkin davada 'özel hayatın gizliliği’ gerekçesiyle mahkemenin istediği bilgileri göndermeyen TİB direnmeye devam ediyor.

Mahkemenin ikinci kez aynı talebi üzerine cevap yazısı gönderen TİB, istenilen bilgileri yine göndermedi. Bölgedeki tüm görüşmelerin bildirilmesinin mümkün olmadığını belirten TİB, mahkemeye 'Baz istasyonu sorgusu yapılabilmesi için arayan numara, aranan numara arama tarihi, arama saati, dakikası ve arama süresinin açıkça yazılarak gönderilmesi halinde gereği yerine getirilecektir." diye yanıt gönderdi.

*DİNK AİLESİNİN AVUKATLARI TALEP ETTİ

*Dink davasının görüldüğü İstanbul 14. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Dink ailesi avukatlarının talebi üzerine, olay günü Saray Kumaşçılık önünde iki noktadan cep telefonuyla konuşan 4 şüpheli kişinin tespiti için bu mevkii kapsayan baz istasyonlarından yapılan tüm görüşmelerin bildirilmesi amacıyla TİB Başkanlığı’na yazı yazmıştı.*

MAHKEMENİN YANIT ARADIğI SORULARI YİNE MAHKEMEYE SORDULAR

*Yani mahkeme 4 şüpheli kişinin konuşmaları, kimlikleri ve olayla ilgilerinin olup olmadığını bölgedeki görüşme trafiğinden çözmeye çalışırken kurum aynı soruları art arda sıralayıp mahkemeye sordu. TİB mahkemeye "arayan numarayı, aranan numarayı, arama tarihini, arama saatini bildirin, baz istasyonu sorgusu yapalım" dedi.*

TİB’İN FARKLI RET GEREKüELERİ

*Mahkemenin ilk talebini reddeden Telekominikasyon İletişim Başkanlığı (TİB) gerekçe olarak 'şüpheli ya da sanık olmayan çok sayıda kişinin görüşme kayıtlarının alınması anlamına geleceğini ve bunun da özel hayatın gizliliğinin ihlaline neden olacağını’ göstermişti. TİB, mahkemenin söz konusu talebini geri çekmesi için itiraz etti ancak itiraz bir üst mahkemece de reddedildi.*

TİB İKİNCİ KEZ AMA "FARKLI GEREKüEYLE" REDDETTİ

*Talebini yenileyen mahkemeye TİB’ten yeni bir cevap daha geldi. Ancak bu cevapta da TİB, istenilen bilgileri yine göndermedi. Bölgedeki tüm görüşmelerin bildirilmesinin mümkün olmadığını belirten TİB, mahkemeye ‘Baz istasyonu sorgusu yapılabilmesi için arayan ve aranan numaraların olması gerekiyor.’ diye yanıt gönderdi.*

"BİZE ARAYAN VE ARANAN NUMARA GüNDERİN, BİLGİLERİ VERELİM"

*27 Eylül 2011’de mahkemeye ulaşan TİB İdari Daire Başkanı Dr. Abdülkadir Mahmutoğlu imzalı yazıda şöyle denildi:

"Mahkemenizce gönderilen yazıda talep edilen baz istasyonu sorgusunun yapılabilmesi için aşağıda belirtilen şekilde temsili görüşme yapılması gerekmektedir. Baz istasyonu sorgusu talep edilen GSM işletmecisi ve/veya işletmecilerine ait numaradan (Avea, Turkcell, Vodafone) her biri için ayrı ayrı olmak üzere diğer işletmecilere ait (GSM veya sabit hat) herhangi bir numara aranmak suretiyle yapılacak, en az 1 dakikalık görüşmelerin, arayan numara, aranan numara, arama tarihi, arama saati, dakikası ve arama süresinin açıkça yazılarak gönderilmesi halinde gereği yerine getirilecektir. Bilgi ve gereğini arz ederim."



06.10.2011 19:10* / VATAN



*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz'da gergin duruşma!*



Serpil KIRKESER / İSTANBUL,(DHA)

Balyoz Davasığnda söz alan tutuklu sanık Fikri Karadağ, "Biz mahkeme heyetini görünce ğtamamğ dedik. ğAli ile ümerğin olduğu yerde adaletsizlik olmazğ Bir de yanlarında Murat olunca ğkurtuldukğ diye düşündük. Sonra bir baktık 163 kişi tutuklandı. Günah, Cehennemde yanacaksınız, kurtulamayacaksınız" dedi.

"Balyoz Planı" iddialarına ilişkin 224 emekli ve muvazzaf askerin yargılandığı davanın 46. duruşması başladı. Sanıklardan Albay Suat Aytın halkın Balyoz davasına olan tavrını eleştirerek "Sokak köpeklerinin haklarını savunmak için yürüyüş yaparken, Peygamber ocağı ordunun itibarının zedelenmesine göz yumulmuştur. İleride halkımız bunun bedelini ödeyecektir" dedi.

İstanbul 10. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesiğnce Silivri Ceza İnfaz Kurumları Yerleşkesiğndeki salonda yapılan duruşmaya, eski Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Halil İbrahim Fırtına, eski Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı emekli Oramiral üzden ürnek, Eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan, MHP İstanbul milletvekili Emekli Korgeneral Engin Alanğın da aralarında bulunduğu 140 sanık hazır bulundu. YAş üyesi Orgeneral Bilgin Balanlı ve emekli albay Dursun üiçekğin de aralarında bulunduğu 44 tutuklu sanık ise duruşmaya katılmadı. Duruşmada ayrıca 32 tutuksuz sanık da hazır bulundu. Hakkında yakalama kararı bulunan sanıklar Ergin Saygun ve Ahmet Sinan Ertuğrul ise duruşmaya katılmadı.

CENAZE İüİN İZİN İSTEDİ

İsim yoklaması sırasında tutuklu sanıklardan Levent Güldoğuş, kayınvalidesinin vefat ettiğini belirterek savunmasını erken yapmak, cenaze işlemleri için Salı ve üarşamba günleri izin verilmesini talep etti. Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Diken de avukatının hazır olması halinde savunmasını verebileceğini söyledi.

"HALK BUNUN BEDELİNİ AğIR üDEYECEK"

Dava henüz açılmadan önce soruşturma aşamasında iki kez tutuklanıp daha sonra da tahliye edildiğini belirten emekli Albay Suat Aytın, 11 şubat 2011 tarihinde 133 sanık hakkında yakalama ve tutuklama kararı verilmesi üzerine kendisinin 3ğüncü kez tutuklandığını söyledi. Toplam 12 ay tutuklu kaldığını belirten Aytın, seminerde yaptığı sunum ile ilgili suçlandığını belirterek "Suçumu bilmeden, peşin ceza kesilerek mağdur edildim" diye konuştu. 3. Kolordu Komutan yardımcılığı ve 52. Zırhlı Tümen Komutanlığı yaptığını belirten Aytın, "52. Zırhlı Tümenğin görevi, İstanbul ilinde güvenlik ve emniyeti sağlamak. İstanbulğda meydana gelebilecek olası terör ve toplumsal olayları bastırmak gibi konulardır" dedi. Aytın devamında ise halkın, Balyoz davasına olan tavrını da eleştirdi. Aytın "Sokak köpeklerinin haklarını savunmak için yürüyüş yaparken, Peygamber ocağı ordunun itibarının zedelenmesine göz yumulmuştur. İleride halkımız bunun bedelini ödeyecektir" dedi.

"BAşKANIM TAMAM SüZLERİMİ GERİ ALIYORUM"

Suat Aytın, poliste verdiği ifadesini kabul etmediği belirtti. Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Diken de polisteki ifadesini neden kabul etmediğini sorması üzerine sanık Aytın, "Bana bir sureti verilmedi" diye konuştu. Söz alan sanık Aytınğın avukatı Muammer Küçük ise müvekkilinin ifadesinin gece alındığını ve müvekkilinin uykusuz olduğu için alınan bu ifadelerinin sağlıksız olduğunu belirtti. Mahkeme başkanı ümer Dikenğin "Eğer müvekkililnizin uykusuz olduğunu söyleseydiniz ifadesi alınmazdı, alınsa bile geçersiz olurdu" demesi üzerine Sanık Aytın, "Başkanım tamam sözlerimi geri alıyorum. Polis de verdiğim ifadelerimi kabul ediyorum" dedi.

Mahkeme Başkanı Diken, "Bizim ifadenizi kabul edin diye bir zorlamamız yok. Nedenini söylemeniz yeterli" şeklinde konuştu. Avukat Muammer Küçük ise "Müvekkilimin poliste ifadesi alındığı sırada ben orada değildim. Orada olsaydım müsade etmezdim" ifadelerini kullandı.

"SAVUNMA SINIRLARINI AşIYORSUNUZ"

Sanık Suat Aytınğın savunmasının ardından konuşan avukatı Muammer Küçük, davanın sahte belgelere dayandığını belirterek, sanığın suçsuz olduğunu söyledi. Mahkemelerin yapısıyla ilgili konuşacağını söyleyen Avukat Muammer Küçük, "DGMğler kaldırıldı. DGMğlerin sadece adı değişti ancak kendi aynıdır. üzel Yetkili 3 mahkeme daha kuruldu" dedi. Mahkeme Başkanı Diken de avukatın bu sözlerine müdahale ederek," Savunma sınırlarını aşıyorsunuz. Hiçbir yerde üzel Yetkili Mahkemeler diye bir ifade yoktur. CMKğnın 250. maddesine göre yetkili mahkemeler diye geçer" şeklinde konuştu. Avukat Muammer Küçük ise, "Sözlerime müdahale edecekseniz konuşmayayım. Sözlerime müdahale etmeyin bu konuşmalarımın tutanaklara geçmesini istiyorum" diye konuştu.

"TAHLİYE KARARI VEREN HAKİMLERİN BAşINA NELER GELDİğİNİ GüRüYORUZ"

Cezaevi sınırları içinde savunma yapacağını söyleyen Avukat Muammer Küçük, "Tahliye kararı veren hakimlerin başına neler geldiğini görüyoruz. Bunun en son örneği 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı şeref Akçayğdır. Baskılardan dolayı şeref Akçay emekliliğini istedi. İkinci Ergenekon davasında yargılanan Hurşit Tolon hakkında tahliye kararı veren İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesiğnin iki üye hakimi Bakırköy hakimliğine atandı" dedi. Avukat Muammer Küçük görüntülerin tutanaklara tam olarak geçmediğini söyleyerek, kendilerine davaya ilişkin görüntü kayıtlarının verilmesini istedi.

BALYOZ DAVASINDA TUTUKSUZ SANIKLARA GEüİLDİ

Duruşmaya verilen 10 dakikalık aranın ardından davada ilk kez tutuksuz sanıkların dinlenmesine geçildi. Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Diken, sanığı savunmasını yapması için kürsüye aldı. Bu şekilde davada ifadesi alınan ilk tutuksuz sanık da Güldoğuş oldu. İddianamenin 175. numaralı sanığı olan Güldoğuş, "İddianamede adım Testere operasyonu timi komutanı olarak geçiyor. Bu listeyle adımı kimin yazdığını bilmiyorum. Böyle bir görev ne yazalı ne de sözlü olarak almadım. 1. Ordudaki seminere de katılmadım. Beraatimi ve duruşmalardan bağışık tutulmamı talep ediyorum" dedi.

"BEN NİYE BURADAYIM BİR YILDIR BİLMİYORUM"

Daha sonra ise kürsüye tutuksuz sanık Erol Ersan geldi. Kendisinin İstanbulğa ilk kez dava nedeniyle geldiğini bir yıldır duruşmaya gelebilmek için maddi olarak çok harcama yaptığını belirtti. Ersan, "Davanın ilk günlerinde iki kişinin ismi yanlışlıkla yazıldığı ortaya çıkmıştı. Benimde durumum aynı diye düşündüm ama öyle bir durum ortaya çıkmadı. Ben niye buradayım bir yıldır bilmiyorum. Beraatimi talep ediyorum" şeklinde konuştu. 

SANIKğTAN MAHKEME HEYETİNE: CEHENNEMDE YANACAKSINIZ

Balyoz Davasığnda söz alan tutuklu sanık Fikri Karadağ, "Biz mahkeme heyetini görünce ğtamamğ dedik. ğAli ile ümerğin olduğu yerde adaletsizlik olmazğ Bir de yanlarında Murat olunca ğkurtuldukğ diye düşündük. Sonra bir baktık 163 kişi tutuklandı. Günah, Cehennemde yanacaksınız, kurtulamayacaksınız" dedi.

Bu sözler üzerine duruşmada salonunda bulunan sanıkların yanı sıra Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Diken ve üye hakimler güldü. Tebessüm ederek konuşma yapan mahkeme başkanı ümer Diken, "Biz bu dünyada da öteki dünyada da hesabını veremeyeceğimiz kararların altına imza atmayız" şeklinde cevap verdi.

Balyoz Davasığnın 46. duruşmasında söz alan tutuksuz sanık Astsubay Selahattin Gözmen, hakkındaki suçlamaları redderek, sözde Balyoz Planı iddialarını televizyonlardan ve gazetelerden ilk olarak duyduğunu söyledi. 

Gözmen, "Gözaltına alınan sanıkların cami bombalayacağı iddialarına televizyon karşısında en ağır küfürleri saydırıyordum. Ancak daha sonra adımın gazetelerde çıktığını gördüm. Tanımadığım kişilerle ismim aynı listede çıkmış hatta sicil numaram bile yazıyordu. Daha sonra sanık oldum" dedi. 2 yıldır maddi ve manevi olarak zarar gördüğünün altını çizen Gözmen, "Ben şanlıurfağda görev yapıyorum. Aldığım maaşı çocuklarının rızkını otobüs paralarına veriyorum. Namusum ve şerefim üzerine yemin ederim ki suçsuzum. İsterseniz beni yalan makinasına bağlayın. İsterseniz iğneyle ifademi alın ama ben suçsuzum. Duruşmalardan vareste tutulmak istiyorum" dedi.

"BALYOZ İDDİALARINA İNANDIM"

üye hakim Ali Efendi Peksak çapraz sorgusunda sanık Selahattin Gözmenğe, "Balyoz planına ilişkin haberler basında çıktığında 'Küfrettimğ dediniz. Siz inandınız mı ki bunlara. Size inandırıcı geldi mi bu planlar?" sorusunu yöneltti. Balyoz iddialarına inandığını söyleyen Gözmen, "Cami bombalamaktan bahsediliyordu. Her yerden bomba çıkıyordu. Ortada Ergenekon gibi bir şey vardı. Bu yüzden inandırıcı geldi" dedi.

"BİLMEDİğİNİZ KONULAR HAKKINDA KONUşMAYIN"

Bu sözler üzerine Birinci Ergenekon davasında da tutuklu sanık olarak yargılanan emekli albay Fikri Karadağ, "Ben 46 aydır tutukluyum. Siz Ergenekon örgütü hakkında ne biliyorsunuz. Bu davada bir iftira varsa orada bin misli var. 4 yıldır hiçbir şeyi kanıtlayamıyorlar. Bilmediğiniz konular hakkında konuşmayın" şeklinde konuştu. Sözlerinin yanlış anlaşıldığını aktaran sanık Gözmen, haberleri ilk izlediği zaman "Cami de mi bombalayacaktınız, bunu da mı yapacaktınız" gibi bir duyguya kapıldığını daha sonra iddiaların gerçek olmadığına inandığını belirtti. Bunun üzerine tekrar konuşmaya başlayan Karadağ "Allah başına vermiş. Suizan etmek günahtır. Kuranğda ğSize bir fasık haber getirdiğinde onu iyice araştırınğ diyor. Burada iftiralar var" dedi.

"CEHENNEMDE YANACAKSINIZ"

Duruşma salonunda arada sırada sessizce Kuranı Kerim okumasıyla dikkat çeken Karadağ sözlerine şöyle devam etti:

"Biz mahkeme heyetini görünce ğtamamğ dedik. ğAli ile ümerğin olduğu yerde adaletsizlik olmazğ Bir de yanlarında Murat olunca ğkurtuldukğ diye düşündük. Ama savcı Savaş Kırbaş, onun soyadı Kırbaç olmalı. Bizim hakkımızda tutuklama kararı istedi. Sonra bir baktık 163 kişi tutuklandı. Günah, Cehennemde yanacaksınız, kurtulamayacaksınız. Hem bu dünyada hem öteki dünyada hesap veremeyeceksiniz."

Bu sözler üzerine duruşmada salonunda bulunan sanıkların yanı sıra Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Diken ve üye hakimler güldü. Tebessüm ederek konuşma yapan mahkeme başkanı ümer Diken, "İşimiz zor bizim. Beşiktaşğta 150 dosya daha var. Biz bu dünyada da öteki dünyada da hesabını veremeyeceğimiz kararların altına imza atmayız" şeklinde konuştu.



10.10.2011 13:05 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Büyükanıt ve Başbuğ'a ağır sözler
*


*Balyoz Davası'nın tutuklu sanığı hakim Albay Ahmet Zeki üçok, eski Genelkurmay Başkanları Yaşar Büyükanıt ve İlker Başbuğhakkında sert konuştu.*

11 Ekim 2011 *22:33*

Birleştirilen Balyoz davasının dinlenen ikinci tutuklu sanığı hakim Albay Ahmet Zeki üçok oldu.

Savunmasını 2 bölüm halinde hazırladığını belirten üçok suçlamaları kabul etmedi.

üçok, "Sayın Başbuğ'un dönemi, kanaatimce, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri tarihinde, personelinin en acımasız hukuksuzluklara, aşağılanmalara ve zulümlere maruz kaldığı dönem olmuştur. 5 teğmen ile başlayan süreç, sayın Başbuğ döneminde, 2'si orgeneral olmak üzere 54 general - amiral, 140 subay ve 3 astsubayın haksız yere tutuklanmalarına kadar varmıştır" dedi.

üçok şöyle konuştu: "Arkadaşları tarafından kendisine, niçin ısrarla askeri yargının bu sürecin dışında tutulduğu ve gerçek görevli mahkemelerin tespit edilebilmesi için Uyuşmazlık Mahkemesine gidiş yolunun engellendiği sorulmuştur. Kendisi, Hasdal'da tutuklu bulunan arkadaşlarına, bu hususta dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı olan İlker Başbuğ'un emir verdiğini ve askeri yargının bu sürecin dışında tutulmasını istediğini söylemiştir.

Eğer bu doğru ise, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin başkomutanı olan İlker Başbuğ, generallerini, amirallerini, subaylarını, astsubaylarını verdiği emirler doğrultusunda hiç çekinmeden hayatlarını feda eden bu kahraman askerlerini satmış demektir" ifadelerini kullandı. üçok, "Tutuklamaların artarak devam edeceğini beyan etmeme karşın, hukuki delillerle desteklenen bu ikazlarım, dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı olan Yaşar Büyükanıt tarafından da dikkate alınmamıştır" şeklinde konuştu.


*MYNET*

----------


## bozok

*İbrahim şahin tutuklandı
*


*İbrahim şahin, faili meçhul cinayetler soruşturması kapsamında, Ayhan üarkın'ın iddiaları doğrultusunda tutuklandı.*

11 Ekim 2011 *18:17*

“Ergenekon” davasının tutuklu sanıklarından eski üzel Harekat Dairesi Başkan Vekili İbrahim şahin hakkında, Ankara'da yürütülen bazı faili meçhul cinayetlere ilişkin soruşturma kapsamında tutuklama kararı alındı.

Soruşturmayı yürüten özel yetkili Cumhuriyet Savcısı Hakan Yüksel, 3 saat 45 dakika süreyle ifadesini aldığı şahin'i tutuklanması istemiyle mahkemeye sevk etmişti.

şahin, Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Nöbetçi Hakimliği'nde sorgusunun ardından tutuklandı.

AA

*MYNET*

----------


## bozok

*ğBuzdolabının altında TNTğyi nasıl buldun?ğ*


*Buzdolabında bombayı ve suikast notunu bulan polis ifade verdi*

Bombanın polis tarafından konulduğunu savunan sanık teğmenler polisi suçladı

Poyrazköy soruşturması ile birleştirilen Amirallere Suikast davasında dün ilginç diyaloglar yaşandı. Teğmenler Faruk Akın ve Sinan Efe Noyanğın evinde yapılan aramada buzdolabının arkasında, TNT kalıpları ile suikast notunu bulan polis memuru Ersin Usta tanık olarak dinlendi. Sanık teğmenler bombayı buzdolabının arkasına polislerin koyduğunu iddia etti. Usta, daha önceki tecrübelerinde buzdolabının uyuşturucu için iyi bir zula olduğunu bildiği için dolabın motoruna baktığını savundu. Bunun üzerine sanık avukatları eğilerek buzdolabının altındaki şeyin görünemeyeceğini ileri sürdü. Diz çökmüş haldeyken poşeti gördüğünü ve sonrasında almak için kolu uzanmadığı için çekiçle vurarak çıkardığını söyleyen Usta, mahkemenin talebi üzerine poşetin bulunma anını uygulamalı anlattı. Dizlerinin üzerine çökerek nasıl arama yaptığı ve poşeti nasıl çıkarttığını gösteren Ustağya, avukatlar itiraz etti. Buzdolabının altına eğilerek saklanan şeyin görünemeyeceğini belirten sanık avukatı Celal ülgen, mahkeme salonuna bir buzdolabı getirerek, uygulamalı şekilde bunun mümkün olmayacağını heyete göstereceğini söyledi.

*Hani TNTğyi bilmiyordun

*Usta, bulunan patlayıcının TNT olduğunu basından öğrendiğini söyleyince, tutuklu sanık Teğmen Sinan Efe Noyan söz alarak, ğSiz de görüntülerde bulunan patlayıcıya TNT diyorsunuz. Daha önceden de bilmediğinizi söylemiştinizğ dedi. Bunun üzerine Usta, ğAmirim TNT olduğunu söyleyince öyle söyledimğ diye cevap verdi. Aramalara ilişkin kamera kayıtları izlettirilen ve bu kayıtlarda ğEvet TNT buğ ifadelerini kullanan polisi tanıyıp tanımadığı sorulan Usta, bunu orada bulunan askeri yetkililerin söylemiş olabileceğini söyledi.

*ğPoşet mi var oradağ*

Arama görüntülerinde polisler patlayıcıların bulunduğu buzdolabına yöneldiklerinde hiç bir şey görünmüyorken bir polisin diğerine ğPoşet mi var orada?ğ demesi ve ğşşşşştğ diyerek susturulması dikkat çekiyor. Polislerin poşeti zorlanarak çengel benzeri bir araçla çıkardığı anlaşılırken, bulunan suikast notunu henüz ğTamam tamam mükemmelğ diyen polis memuru görülüyor. Başka bir polis ise telefonda ğTayfun Levent hepsi varğ diye anlatıyor.

*Suikast notlu bomba*

Gölcükğde iki teğmenin evinde yapılan aramada buzdolabının motor kısmının yanında iki poşet bulundu. Poşetlerde 500 gram TNT kalıbı ile suikast notu olduğu iddia edilen, ğAlb. Tayfun Dumanğdan gelecek fizibiliteye göre Uğur ve Metin Paşağya yapılacak operasyonun detay ve tarihlerini Levent Bektaş, Orhan Yücel Albay üzerinden iletecek. Size teslim edilen malzemeleri korunaklı bir yerde tutunuzğ notu yer alıyordu.


12.10.2011 21:01* / VATAN**




*

----------


## bozok

*'Poyrazköyğde bir tahliye*


*AA*

"Kafes Eylem Planı" ve "Amirallere Suikast" iddialarına ilişkin davalarla birleştirilen "Poyrazköyğde ele geçirilen mühimmat" davasında, tutuklu sanıklardan emekli Astsubay Ergin Geldikayağnın tahliyesine karar verildi.

İstanbul 12. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada, verilen aranın ardından alınan ara kararlar açıklandı.

Buna göre mahkeme heyeti, tutuklu sanıklardan emekli Astsubay Ergin Geldikayağnın, hakkında adli kontrol uygulanarak tahliyesini kararlaştırdı.


12.10.2011 20:26 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*ğCinayetteki bağlantıyı yazdım sanık oldumğ*




*Tutuklu gazeteci Nedim şener dün hakim karşısındaydı* 

*şeyma ULUSOY İSTİHBARAT*

Ergenekonğdan tutuklu gazeteci Nedim şener dün yazdığı bir haberde gizliliği ihlal ettiği iddiasıyla açılan dava için hakim karşısındaydı. Bakırköy 2 ğnci Asliye Ceza Mahkemesiğnde duruşmayı, şenerğin eşi Vecide şener, gazeteci Uğur Dündar ile çok sayıda arkadaşı da izledi. Duruşmada savunmasını yapan Nedim şener, yayınladığı için suçlandığı haberdeki şemayı emniyet mensuplarının düzenlediğini, Hrant Dinkğin yakınlarına ve gazetecilere polis tarafından verildiğini söyledi. Nedim şener, 2007 yılının şubat ayında hazırlanan şemanın adliyeye intikal etmediğini belirterek, ğDink soruşturmasının bu şemalara ilişkin bölümü kapalı kalmıştır. Ben de bunu yayımlarımda ortaya koydum. Bu şemayı savcılığın dikkate alarak Dink cinayeti ile Ergenekon örgütü arasındaki bağlantıyı ortaya koymasını istemiştim. Ancak sanık durumuna düştüm. şemada Ergenekonğdan bahsedilmemiştir. Hrant Dink cinayetinden sonra Ergenekon soruşturması başlamıştır dolayısıyla soruşturması başlamayan bir olay ile ilgili gizliliğin ihlalinden bahsedilemez ğ dedi. şemanın resmi herhangi bir niteliği olmadığını söyleyen Nedim şener ğPolis tarafından hazırlanan şema kimse tarafından sahiplenmemiştir ğ diye konuştu.


13.10.2011 21:14 */ VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Balyoz Davası'nda gergin anlar*



*Serpil KIRKESER/İSTANBUL (DHA)*

Balyoz Davasığnda Savcı Savaş Kırbaş, sanık Ahmet Zeki üçokğa sorduğu soruya avukat şule Nazlıoğlu Erolğun müdahale etmesine sinirlendi. Savcı Kırbaşğın, *'Ben sanığa soru soruyorum avukat hanım atlıyor?'* sözleri üzerine Avukat Erol ve bazı avukatlar savcının bu sözlerine tepki gösterdi. Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Dikenğin savcının sözlerinin uygun olmadığını söylemesi üzerine duruşma salonundaki gergin ortam yatıştı.

Balyoz Davasığnın tutuklu sanığı hakim Albay Ahmet Zeki üçok, suçlamaları redderek, Balyoz Davasığnın yargılama yerinin askeri mahkeme olduğunu belirtti. üçok, _"Bu davada görevli mahkemenin kesin olarak tespit edilebilmesi amacıyla dava dosyasının Uyuşmazlık Mahkemesiğne götürülmesini talep ediyorum"_ dedi. Sanık üçok avukatlık mesleğinin yanı sıra savcılık da yaptığını belirterek,_ "Sonunda sanık da oldum. Bu mahkemede bulunulabilecek her yerde bulundum. Askeri savcılık olayla ilgili bir somut delil yoksa dava açmaz. Bizim Beşiktaşğta bulunan mahkemelerden farkımız bu. Dava somut delil olmadığı halde açılsa bile iddianame kabul edilmez"_ dedi. 2 yıldır tutuklu olduğunu ve 30 yıldır savcılık mesleğini yaptığını anlatan üçok, tahliyesine ve beraatine karar verilmesini istedi.

"BURADA OLMAK BİZE BüYüK IZDIRAP VERİYOR"

Söz alan davanın bir numaralı sanığı Eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral üetin Doğan ise duruşmalara katıla katıla kendisinin de artık bir hukukçu olduğunu söyledi. Davanın biran önce karara bağlanmasını isteyen üetin Doğan_ "240 gündür tutukluyum. Burada olmak bize büyük bir ızdırap veriyor. Benim sağlığım bozuldu. Benim sağlığımın yanı sıra aileminde sağlığı bozuldu"_ diye konuştu.

"BİZ BURADA SUüSUZ OLARAK YATIYORUZ"

üetin Doğan,_ "Balyoz Davası Silivri Cezaevi içinde bulunan büyük duruşma salonunda aralıksız sürekli yapılacaktı. Ancak iddialara göre yukarıda bulunan duruşma salonunu da su basmış. O yüzden cezaevinin içinde bulunan duruşma salonunda duruşma yapılamayacakmış. Olsun biz ona da razıyız. Bizim koğuşlarımızı da su bastı. Biz bu durumda bile koğuşlarımızda yatmaya devam ettik. Biz ona da dayanırız"_ diye konuştu.

üetin Doğan,_ "Biz burada suçsuz olarak yatıyoruz. En başından beri davanın sahte dijital belgelere dayandığını söylüyoruz. Lütfen artık bıktık, çok sıkıldık. Amaç davayı sürümcede bırakmaksa biz de başka bir tutum takınız. Her delili ortaya koyuyoruz"_ dedi. Bu sözler üzerine mahkeme başkanı ümer Diken biz elimizden geldiği kadar bu davaya zaman ayırmaya çalışıyoruz" diye cevap verdi.

"üüOK SüZLERİMİN ARKASINDAYIM"

üye hakim Ali Efendi Peksakğın, sanık üçokğun salı günü yaptığı savunmasında, *"Başbuğ bizi satmıştır"* sözlerini hatıralatarak, *"Savunmanızda bir kıyımdan bahsediyorsunuz. Nedir bu kıyım kim yapmıştır"* diye sordu. Sanık üçok ise "Savunmasında 'kıyım' kelimesini kullanmadığını belirterek" İlker Başbuğğun askeri yargının bu sürecin dışında tutulmasını istediği iddia edildi. Eğer bu doğru ise Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleriğnin başkomutanı olan İlker Başbuğ, generallerini, amirallerini, subaylarını, astsubaylarını verdiği emirler doğrultusunda hiç çekinmeden hayatlarını feda eden bu kahraman askerlerini satmış demektir. Niçin askeri savcılık soruşturma yapmadı, neden yetki verilmedi. Ben bu sözlerimin arkasındayım" diye konuştu. üçok sahte dijital belgelerle komplo kuranların bir gün mutlaka ortaya çıkacağını da sözlerine ekledi. üçok, TSKğda komutan emir vermediği sürece hiçbir asker hakkında soruşturma açılamayacağını söyledi.

SAVCI KIRBAş: BEN SANIğA SORU SORUYORUM AVUKAT HANIM ATLIYOR

üapraz sorgusu sırasında üçokğa soru soran duruşma savcısı Savaş Kırbaş, *"Bu davanın yargılama yeri askeri yargı mıdır, yoksa adli yargı mıdır?"* diye sordu. Bazı tutuksuz sanık avukatlarından şule Nazlıoğlu Erol ise savcının sorusuna tepki gösterdi.

DURUşMA SALONUNDA GEüEN DİYOLOGLAR şU şEKİLDE:

Savaş Kırbaş: Ben sanığa soru soruyorum avukat hanım atlıyor.

Avukat Erol: Bana atlıyor diyemezsiniz!

Savaş Kırbaş: Atlıyorsunuz işte atlıyorsunuz işte.

Mahkeme Başkanı Diken: Savcının sözlerini düzeltelim ğSöze müdahale ettiğ diyelim.

Avukat Erol: Bana atlıyor diyemezsiniz.

Savaş Kırbaş: Siz de tahrik ediyorsunuz söz almadan konuşuyorsunuz.

Hakim Diken: Savcı Beyğin konuşmasında geçen sözcük amacını aşan bir şey.

"SAVCI KIRBAş CİNLİK İüEREN SORULAR SORUYOR"

Mahkeme Başkanı ümer Dikenğin savcının söylediği cümlenin uygun olmadığını söylemesi üzerine duruşma salonundaki gergin ortam yatıştı. Savcı Kırbaşğın sorusuna cevap veren sanık üçok ise yargılama yerinin askeri mahkemeler olduğunu ifade etti. Savcı Kırbaşğın aynı soruyu farklı şekilde sorması üzerine üçok savcıya hitaben, *"Savcı Kırbaş basit sorular soruyor ama cinlik içeren sorular soruyor. Ben de savcılık yaptım"* dedi. Sanık üçokğun bu sözleri savcıyı, mahkeme heyeti dahil herkesin gülmesine neden oldu. 



13.10.2011 14:33 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersöz'e suikast!*



Emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersözğe, suikast şüphesiyle ilgili bir kişi gözaltanı alındı 

Ergenekon davasında yargılanan emekli Tuğgeneral Levent Ersözğe, suikast şüphesiyle ilgili bir kişi gözaltanı alındı. Geçirdiği rahatsızlıklar yüzünden Selimpaşa Devlet Hastanesiğnde tedavi altında tutulan Ersözğe yönelik bir suikast girişimi daha olmuştu.

Levent Ersözğün avukatı Ali Rıza Dizdar, yaşanan olayları şöyle anlattı: ğMüvekkilimin Selimpaşa Devlet Hastanesiğnde özel bir bölümde kalıyor. Perşembe günü ğgardiyan kıyafetli bir adamınğ içeriye girmeye çalışırken yakalandığı söylendi. Müvekkilim özellikle PKK terör örgütünün kara listesinde yer alıyor. üst düzey korunan bir kişi. Bu hakkındaki ilk suikast iddiası da değil.ğ

*üzel odada tutuluyor

*Levent Ersözğün tutulduğu odaya iki demir kapının ardından girilebildiğini, sürekli jandarma kontrolünde olduğunu söyleyen Dizdar, ğGardiyan kıyafetli olan kişinin bu birinci katta demir kapılara gelmeden yakalandığı söylendi bana. Hatta Ersözğün eşiyle bu gardiyan yüzleştirilmiş. Müvekkilimin eşine gardiyanı daha önce görüp görmediği sorulmuş. O ise daha önce görmediğini söylemiş. Ersözğün kaldığı yer hastane olduğu için gardiyanın hastanede olmaması gerekir. Bu yüzden şüphenilmiş ve gözaltına alınmış. Ama daha önce başka bir kişi silahla içeri girmeye çalışmış ve onu da serbest bırakmışlardığ dedi.

Ağır hasta olan müvekkilinin tutuksuz yargılanmasını isteyen Dizdar, ğAyrıca üst düzey korunması gereken bir kişi. Serbest bırakılmalı ve Ersözğü kendi kurumu korumalı. En güvenli yol buğ dedi.


15.10.2011 20:40* / VATAN



*

----------


## bozok

*İNTERNET ANDICI DAVASINDA MGK BELGESİ
*



17.10.2011 *14:15*


"İnternet Andıcı" sanıkları davaya konu olan internet sitelerinin, altında Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğın imzasının yer aldığı MGK (Milli Güvenlik Kurulu) direktifi doğrultusunda faaliyet gösterdiğini ileri sürüyor. Mahkemeye ulaşan ve bugün okunan belge sanık Mehmet Erözğün avukatı İlkay Sezerğin talebi üzerine MGK Genel Sekreterliği Hukuk Müşavirliğiğnden istenmişti.

İrticayla Mücadele Eylem Planı Davasıyla birleştirilen İnternet Andıcı Davasığnın 36. duruşması da İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesiğnin davaya bakmaya görevli olup olmadığı tartışması ile devam etti.
*
EMEKLİ GENERAL VE AMİRAL TUTUKLU SANIKLAR HAZIR BULUNDU*
İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesiğndeki duruşmaya, tutuklu sanıklar emekli Albay Dursun üiçek, Mehmet Deniz Yıldırım, eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız, Koramiral Mehmet Otuzbiroğlu, korgeneraller Mehmet Eröz ve tümgeneral Hıfzı üubukluğnun da aralarında bulunduğu 14 tutuklu sanık katıldı. Bu dava kapsamında tutuksuz yargılanan ikinci "Ergenekon" davasının tutuklu sanığı Hasan Ataman Yıldırım ile birlikte 5 tutuksuz sanık da hazır bulundu. Hakkında yakalama kararı çıkarılan YAş kararıyla Kara Kuvvetleri Eğitim ve Doktrin Komutanlığığna atanan Orgeneral Hüseyin Nusret Taşdeler ve Tümgeneral Mustafa Bakıcı ile kırmızı bülten ile aranmasına karar verilen Bedrettin Dalanğın da aralarında bulunduğu 10 sanık ise duruşmaya gelmedi. Mahkeme Başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzese mahkemeye gelen evrakları okudu.
*
AVUKATTAN MAHKEMEYE: "DOSYAYI GüNDERMEK ZORUNDASINIZ. YOKSA SUü İşLİYORSUNUZ"*

Başkan üzese eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Hasan Iğsızğın savunmasının alınacağını belirtti. Bu sırada söz isteyen Tümgeneral Hıfzı üubukluğnun avukatı aynı zamanda kızı olan Nazlı üubuklu, "Görevsizlik talebimiz mahkemeniz tarafından reddedildi. Biz de olumlu görev uyuşmazlığı çıkarılması için Askeri Yargıtay Başsavcılığığna gönderilmesi talebiyle mahkemeye dilekçe verdik. Bu konuda direniyoruz. Siz dosyayı göndermek zorundasınız. Yoksa suç işliyorsunuz. Siz itiraza ilişkin dilekçelerimizi göndermediğiniz sürece savunmaya iştirak etmeyeceğiz" dedi. Bazı sanık avukatları da söz alarak dilekçelerinin olumlu görev uyuşmazlığı çıkarılması için Askeri Yargıtay Başsavcılığına gönderilmesini istedi.
*
HIFZI üUBUKLU : "SİZ YASALARI UYGULAMAYACAKSANIZ KİME GüVENECEğİZ"*

Hıfzı üubuklu, olumlu görev uyuşmazlığı çıkarılması için Askeri Yargıtay Başsavcılığığna gönderilmesi talebiyle mahkemeye dilekçe verdiklerini söyledi. üubuklu mahkemeye 3 defa dilekçe verdiklerini belirterek, "İtiraz dilekçelerimizin biran önce gönderilmesini istiyoruz. Bu konuda mahkemenizin takdir hakkı yok. Göndermek zorundasınız. Siz yasaları uygulamayacaksanız kime güveneceğiz" diye konuştu.
*
SAVCI: "BU TALEBİ İLİşKİN MüDAHİLLERE TEBLİGAT YAPILMASI GEREKTİğİNİ İFADE ETTİ"*

Mahkeme Heyeti Başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzeseğnin talebin sonradan değerlendirileceğini ifade etmesi üzerine üubuklu, "Sonradan değerlendirme diye bir şey olamaz" diyerek, kanuna göre mahkemenin bu taleplerini Askeri Yargıtay Başsavcılığığna göndermesi gerektiğini söyledi. Talebe ilişkin görüşü sorulan duruşma savcısı Mehmet Ali Pekgüzel de, usulü işlemlerin yerine getirilmesi gerektiğini belirterek, kendilerinin bu konuda bir taraf olmadıklarını, bu talebi ilişkin müdahillere tebligat yapılması gerektiğini ifade etti. Mahkeme heyeti karar vermek için duruşmaya ara verdi.
*
MİLLİ GüVENLİK GENEL SEKRETERLİğİ HUKUK MüşAVİRLİğİğNİN GüNDERDİğİ YAZI MAHKEMEDE*

Mahkeme Başkanı Hasan Hüseyin üzese, sanık Mehmet Erözğün avukatı İlkay Sezerğin talebi üzerine MGK Genel Sekreterliği Hukuk Müşavirliği tarafından özel kurye ile gönderilen Ocak 2006 tarihli Milli Güvenlik Kurulu (MGK) direktifinin mahkemeye ulaştığını açıkladı. Gönderilen evrakın heyetçe incelendiğini belirten üzese, daha sonra tekrar kuryeye iade edildiğini belirtti. Evrakın 17 Ekim 2011 tarihinde mahkemede hazır edilmesinin istendiğini ifade eden üzese, dava öncesinde yine kurye ile birlikte bu evrakın mahkemeye sunulduğunu ve duruşma başlamadan önce bu belgenin incelendiğini söyledi.

Mahkeme başkanı üzese gelen evrakları okudu. Direktifin 19 Ocak 2006 tarihinde Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan tarafından imzalandığı söyleyen üzese, evrakın başlığının ğBölücü faaliyetlere yönelik eylem planığ olduğunu belirtti. Birinci madde ve planın amacının ğBölücü faaliyetler ile terör örgütü ve destekçilerini etkisiz hale getirmek, meşruiyet kazanmalarını önlemek, yurtiçi ve yurtdışındaki etkilerini ortadan kaldırmak ve bu konuda topyekün mücadelenin oluşumunu sağlamakğ şeklinde geçtiğini ifade etti. üzese, ikinci maddesinin ise ğEylem planının topyekün mücadeleyi temin maksadıyla yurt içi ve yurt dışında yürütülecek bilgilendirmeye Milli Birlik ve Beraberliği sağlamaya yönelik tedbirleri kapsadığını söyledi. Başkan üzese, planın Sosyokültürel durum başlığı altında yer alan toplum kuruluşlarının faaliyetleri ve propaganda başlığında da ğürgüt ile bağlantısı olanlar, örgüte destek sağlayanlar, örgütün propagandasını yapan bazı kişi ve sivil toplum kuruluşlarıyla mücadeleye devam edilmelidir. ürgütün sahip olduğu veya örgütün mesajlarını yayan medyanın rahatça yayın yapmasını ve dağıtım yapmasını önleyecek tedbirler alınmalıdırğ ifadesinin yer aldığını belirtti. Planın Eylem planı uygulanacak tedbirler başlıklı bölümde ise ğTerör örgütünün gerçek yüzünü gösteren ve Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin terörle haklı mücadelesini anlatan bilgi ve belgeler, Türkçe ve yabancı dillerde hazırlanarak çeşitli odalar ve dernekler gibi sivil toplum kuruluşları vasıtasıyla internet ortamında kullanıma sunulacaktır.ğ denildiği açıklandı. Başkan üzese, Milli Güvenlik Kuruluğnun 29 Aralık 2005 tarihli toplantısında ğUygun bulunan bölücü faaliyetlere yönelik eylemğ başlıklı planın dava ile ilgili olan kısımlarının tutanağa geçirildiğini belirtti. Bazı avukatlar, dava konusu internet sitelerinin, bu planda da belirtildiği amaç doğrultusunda kurulduğunu iddia ederek bu gelen belgenin çok önemli olduğunu ifade ettiler.(Hürriyet)
*
Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*'İlk değilim son da olmayacağım'*

*

''İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı'' davasında savanmasını yapan Emekli Orgeneral Iğsız haksızlığa uğradığını söyleyerek ''Galiba, bu duygular içinde olan ilk kişi ben değilim. Görünüşe bakılırsa maalesef son da olmayacağım'' şeklinde konuştu.*

*AA*

"İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planı" davasıyla birleştirilen "Kamuoyunu yönlendirme amaçlı internet siteleri" davasının tutuklu sanığı eski 1. Ordu Komutanı emekli Orgeneral Hasan Iğsız, "Genelkurmay Başkanlığınca 10 yıldır sürdürülen bir faaliyetle ilgili kimi, nasıl yanıltabilirim? Uygulamanın sadece 10ğuncu yılında görevde olmama rağmen, 10 yılın tamamından nasıl oluyor da sorumlu tutuluyorum" dedi.

İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesindeki duruşmada savunmasını yapan Iğsız,
"dava konusu siteler aracılığı ile yürütülen illegal faaliyetlere hukuk koruması
sağlamak amacıyla, sitelerin yeniden yapılandırılması yönünde düzenlemeleri
içeren andıcın hazırlanması talimatını verdiği" şeklindeki iddiaya değindi.

Andıç ile ilgili konuların Genelkurmay Başkanlığına sorulması gerektiğini
daha önce de söylediğini belirten Iğsız, "Genelkurmay Başkanlığınca 10 yıldır
sürdürülen bir faaliyetle ilgili kimi, nasıl yanıltabilirim? Uygulamanın sadece
10ğuncu yılında görevde olmama rağmen, 10 yılın tamamından nasıl oluyor da
sorumlu tutuluyorum? Bu suçlamanın ne hukuki bir dayanağı ortaya konmuş ne de bu
suçlamayı destekleyecek bir tutumum olmuştur. Eğer faaliyet illegal ise, neden
ilk 9 yıl sorgulanmamış? Hiçbir ilave ve değişiklik olmamasına rağmen faaliyet,
nasıl olmuş da birdenbire illegal terör örgütü faaliyeti haline dönüşmüş" diye
konuştu.

Bir gazetede, internet siteleri ile ilgili haberin çıkması üzerine,
istismara açık olabilecek bu konunun, ne olup ne olmadığının anlaşılması ve bir
işlem gerekip gerekmediğinin ortaya konulabilmesi için inceleme yapılması
ihtiyacı doğduğunu ifade eden Iğsız, tutuklu sanıklardan o dönemin Harekat
Başkanı Korgeneral Mehmet Erözğe inceleme yapılması, söz konusu sitelerin
faaliyetlerinin ihtiyaten durdurulması emrinin verildiğini anlattı.

Sonunda bir karar verilmesinin gerekmesi nedeniyle, bu incelemenin bir
"andıç" formu içinde ele alınmasının da doğal olduğunu ifade eden Iğsız, şöyle
devam etti:

"Harekat Başkanlığı konuyu incelemiş ve 2007 tarihli 5651 sayılı yasaya
uyum amacıyla bazı düzenlemelere gidilmesini teklif olarak içeren andıcı
hazırlamıştır. Andıç, Genelkurmay Harekat Başkanlığı tarafından hazırlanmış ve
bana arz edilmeden önce, konu ile ilgili bütün diğer başkanlıklar ve makamlarla
koordine edilmiş, parafeleri alınmıştır. Bu şekliyle söz konusu andıç, hukuka ve
karargah çalışma usullerine uygun olarak hazırlanmış bir dokümandır.

Andıcın altında, 13 kişinin imza veya parafesi bulunmaktadır. Hukuk dışı
olarak addedilebilecek bir belgenin, konunun hiyerarşik sorumlularına ilaveten,
Genelkurmay Adli Müşaviri dahil konuyla ilgili diğer makamlar tarafından parafe
edilerek, kendilerini resmen sorumlu duruma sokmaları aklın alacağı bir davranış
biçimi değildir."

*-Sitelerin tamamen kapatılması iddiası-* 

Iğsız, "İrtica ile Mücadele Eylem Planığnın ortaya çıkmasından sonra
yeniden açılması planlanan sitelerin tamamen kapatılması emrini verdiği"
iddiasına ilişkin de, dava konusu planın 12 Haziran 2009ğda bir gazetede
yayınlanmasının ardından askeri savcılık tarafından soruşturma yapıldığını ve
kovuşturmaya yer olmadığına dair karar verildiğini anımsattı.

Ardından yapılan başka bir soruşturmada da kendisini suçlayıcı bir şey
bulunamadığını dile getiren Iğsız, sitelerin kapatılması konusunda da, "Bana
karşı sorumlu olan Harekat Başkanının bilgisi dışında olan bir işlemden benim
haberimin olduğunu iddia etmek bir tutarsızlık olup Genelkurmay karargahındaki
hayatın olağan akışına aykırıdır. Benim seviyemde görev yapan bir kişinin,
devletin bir dairesinin evraklarının imhasında bilgisinin olması, başka bir
deyişle zımnen onayının farz ve kabulü, benim akıl ve vicdan ölçülerimin dışında
kalmaktadır" diye konuştu.

*-İlk değilim son da olmayacağım-* 

İşlemediği suçları kanıtlamasının istendiğini ifade eden Iğsız, tutuklu olarak, yani peşin cezalandırma yöntemiyle yargılandığını söyledi.

"Neden tutuklu? üünkü ğkuvvetli suç şüphesi varğ deniyor. Hiçbir hukuki
delil yokken, bu ğkuvvetliğ nereden geliyor? " diyen Iğsız, "Yarın öbür gün,
suçsuzluğum, eğer deliller hukukta hala bir anlam ifade ediyorsa, yargı
tarafından da teyit edilecektir. Bu arada, haksız yere kısıtlanan özgürlüğümün,
benim ve ailemin üzerinde oluşturulan tahribatın telafisi nasıl olacaktır? Bunun,
hukuki ve en az onun kadar önemli vicdani sorumlusu kim olacaktır? Ama galiba, bu
duygular içinde olan ilk kişi ben değilim. Görünüşe bakılırsa maalesef son da
olmayacağım" şeklinde konuştu.

Iğsız, küçük bir doğrunun etrafına yapıştırılmış birçok yalan, yanlış ve
çarpıtılmış bilgilerin, kaynağı görünmez bir şekilde medyaya servis edildiğini,
maksatlı olan bu yaklaşımla, insan haklarına aykırı olarak kişilerin
itibarsızlaştırıldığını ve daha yargı süreci başlamadan kamuoyunda mahkum
edildiğini sözlerine ekledi.

Duruşma, Iğsızğın daha önce alınan ifadelerinin okunmasıyla devam ediyor.


17.10.2011 17:39 */ VATAN*

----------

